# Official Star Wars Weekends Thread Tips and Tricks 2015



## yulilin3

Starting this thread a month earlier than last year because several people have asked me, and let’s be honest, is it really too early to start planning for SWW?  I will update this thread with any new information we get as to keep everyone updated on this awesome event that WDW puts together each year for us. A little background on myself: I'm a 41 year old mom of 2 teenagers and I love SWW. I'm an Orlando resident and an AP for the past 15 years. I've attended SWW every year for the last 11 years so I know a thing or two about it.

Here's some information about SWW:
It started back in 1997 with 5 weekends from February 21st thru March 23rd. They skipped 1998 and 1999 and then changed the weekends to all May from 2000 to 2001. Again they skipped 2002 and then the dates have stayed consistent starting in 2003, from the last 2 weekends in May and the first 2 weekends in June.
Here's the link to SWW 2014 if you want to see what and when did things happen, the first post has all that info  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3183780

*2015 dates were announced and character meals opened for booking December 3 2014
Host and Fireworks announced Feb. 17 2015
Galactic Gathering merchandise event announced March 3rd 2015
D Tech Me announced March 27th 2015
VIP Tour Ultimate Day at SWW  announced April 3 2015
Celebrities announced April 3 2015
Shows announced April 3 2015
FP+ went live on April 3 2015
Premium and Deluxe Premium booking started April 6 2015
Rebel Hangar opened for booking May 4th 2015
*

_DHS official opening time is at  8am with 2 Fantasmic! shows, at 9pm and 10:30pm during SWW (unofficially it opens around 7:30am)
Great Movie Ride closes at 8:00 pm because of firework fall out
Toy Story Midway Mania closes at 8:15pm because of firework fallout_
*Here's a link to a comprehensive review of one day at SWW from last year  http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/
Link to my pictures from fb:
SWW Day one, character and meeting Tiya Sircar https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10206872480876333&type=1&l=863018f2cd
Day 2 DPP package Parade and Shows https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10206872480876333&type=1&l=863018f2cd
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...039.1073741907.1406401066&type=1&l=12d40d6445
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...656.1073741908.1406401066&type=1&l=f887e6aae5
Day 3 Some more characters and Fireworks 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...313.1073741909.1406401066&type=1&l=59dea91d02*

Celebrities in Attendance, Parade , schedule of shows at Theater of the Stars (B&B Theater) and fireworks
*PLEASE KEEP IN MIND THAT THE ESTIMATED TIMES THAT I'M GIVING ARE JUST PUT THERE AS REFERENCE FROM WHAT HAS HAPPENED IN YEARS PAST WITH CELEBRITIES. I ALWAYS LIKE TO ARRIVE EARLIER JUST TO MAKE SURE I GET THE AUTOGRAPH THAT I WANT*
SWW 2015

_Weekend I: May 15-17_
*James Arnold Taylor (not signing)*
*Ian McDiarmid*: Senator/Emperor Palpatine (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_; _Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_; _Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith_, _Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back_, _Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_) *(not signing)*
*Amy Allen*: Aayla Secura (_Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_, _Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith_)
*Tiya Sircar*: Sabine Wren (_Star Wars Rebels_)
*Ashley Eckstein* (Voice of Ahsoka Tano – _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_) Autograph session 12:45pm to 2:15pm

_Tie for 1st would be Tiya and Amy arrive around 5:00am. Ashley around 6:30am_

Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am

Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm

Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:45pm

_Weekend II: May 22-24_
*James Arnold Taylor (not signing)*
*Warwick Davis*: Wald, Wicket W. Warrick (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_;_Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_)Autograph Sessions ( 1pm and 2:15pm)
*Silas Carson*: Ki-Adi-Mundi, Nute Gunray (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_;_Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_;_Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith_)Autograph Sessions ( 1pm, 2:15pm and *4:30pm) *Friday and Saturday only
*Vanessa Marshall*: Hera Syndulla (_Star Wars Rebels_)Autograph Sessions ( 3pm and 5 pm)
*Ashley Eckstein*(Voice of Ahsoka Tano –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars_) Autograph session 12:45pm-2:15pm

Giving priority to Silas Carson, arrive by 5am. Second Warwick Davis since he has 2 weekends locals will split up. Arrive around 5:30am. Vanessa Marshall arrive no later than 6am. Ashley same as weekend 1
Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am

Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
Ewok Tale My Short Story 5:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
PMC kids edition 12:15pm and 4:15pm sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC featuring Sabine and Ezra)
2:30pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM
Galactic Dance Party 7 pm

Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm

_Weekend III: May 29-31_
*James Arnold Taylor (not signing)*
*Warwick Davis*: Wald, Wicket W. Warrick (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_;_Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_)Autograph Sessions ( 1pm and 2:15pm)
*Daniel Logan *Boba Fett –_Star Wars: Episode II Attack of the Clones_; and the voice of Boba Fett –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars _Autograph Sessions (1pm, 2:15pm and 4:30pm) 
*Steve Blum*  Voice of Zeb Orrelios –_Star Wars Rebels_)(_Star Wars Rebels_)Autograph Sessions ( 3pm and 5 pm)
*Ashley Eckstein*(Voice of Ahsoka Tano –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars_) Autograph session 12:45pm-2:15pm

Giving priority to Warwick Davis arrive by 5am. Second Daniel Logan. Arrive around 5:30am. Steve Blum arrive by 6:30am. Ashley same as weekend 1
Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am

Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
Ewok Tale My Short Story 5:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
PMC kids edition 12:15pm and 4:15pm sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC featuring Sabine and Ezra)
2:30pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM
Galactic Dance Party 7 pm

Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm

_Weekend IV: June 5-7_
*James Arnold Taylor (not signing)*
*Ray Park *Darth Maul –_Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace _Autograph Sessions ( 1pm )
*Jeremy Bulloch *Boba Fett –_Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back_ and_Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi _Autograph Sessions (  1pm, 2:15pm and 4:30pm)
*Ashley Eckstein*(Voice of Ahsoka Tano –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars and Rebels _) Autograph session 4:45pm to 5:45pm

EDIT TO ADD AFTER FRIDAY JUNE 5TH TIMES Giving priority to Ray Park, arrive by 1am. Jeremy arrive by 4am. Ashley by 5am
Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am

Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
Visit to the Maul 5:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
PMC kids edition 12:15pm and 4:15pm sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC featuring Sabine and Ezra)
2:30pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM
Galactic Dance Party 7 pm

Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm

_Weekend V: June 12-14_
*James Arnold Taylor (not signing)*

*Frank Oz *Voice of Yoda -_Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace; Star Wars: Episode II Attack of the Clones; Star Wars: Episode III Revenge of the Sith; Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back;_and_Star Wars: Episode VI: Return of the Jedi_* not signing*
*Ray Park *Darth Maul –_Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace _Autograph Sessions ( 1pm )
*Peter Mayhew *Chewbacca –_Star Wars: Episode III Revenge of the Sith; Star Wars: Episode IV A New Hope; Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back;_and_Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi _Autograph Sessions (  1pm, 2:15pm and 4:30pm) 
*Taylor Gray *(Voice of Ezra –_Star Wars Rebels_)Autograph Sessions ( 3pm and 5 pm)
*Ashley Eckstein*(Voice of Ahsoka Tano –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars_) Autograph session 12:45pm-2:15pm

Giving priority again to Ray Park, arrive by 2am. Peter Mayhew by 4am, Taylor Gray by 6:00am. Ashley same as weekend 1
Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am

Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
Stars of the Saga 3:30pm

A Conversation with Frank Oz 5:15pm
Visit to the Maul 7pm (FRIDAY ONLY)
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm (SATURDAY AND SUNDAY ONLY)
PMC kids edition 12:15pm and 4:15pm sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC featuring Sabine and Ezra)
2:30pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM
Galactic Dance Party 7 pm

Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm

*Character Meals*





Galactic Breakfast https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-dine-in-galactic-breakfast/
Jedi Mickey Dinner https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...jedi-mickeys-star-wars-dinner-hollywood-vine/
Rebel Hangar https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/
Rebel Hangar detailed review with pictures http://disboards.com/threads/rebel-...terpieces-chewie.3411501/page-2#post-53687492
No discount on any of the SW meals. Only discount available is for Disney Visa cardholders at the Jedi Mickey dinner, check for blackout dates

_LINK TO CHARACTER SETS SUBJECT TO CHANGE_
Official Star Wars Weekends Thread Tips and Tricks 2015



_*Luke and Leia: spotted roaming near Star Tours in the mornings before their sets_

_*C3PO and R2D2 appear in the very last set with Luke and Leia. If you want to attempt to get all of them together line up at 7:15pm. The four come out to meet at 7:40pm and stay for about 20 minutes_

_*Rebel Hangar Characters and Table Service, too!*_
_Cantina Band_
_Greedo_
_Sabine - does not sign autographs_
_Ezra - does not sign autographs_

_Magic Shot next to smoking area by the Coke Bottle._
_Chewie Run Video_






_*Star Wars Weekends Shows*_

_Entertainment_

_*Stormtroopers at the Gate - Hollywood and Vine Intersection 7:30am Welcome Show_
_Encounter a duo of troublesome Imperial Stormtroopers while they ready a welcome surprise from the Dark Side. Their mission—to keep all “Rebel Scum” out—quickly shifts, commemorating the official opening of the park and the start of Star Wars Weekends!_

_*Legends of the Force:  Star Wars Celebrity Motorcade_
_Marvel at a grand motorcade featuring several of your favorite Star Wars characters and celebrities. The procession begins at the front of the park and travels all the way to the Star Wars Weekends Event Stage—concluding with a grand celebrity welcome. The parade is at 11:00 am_

_*Symphony in the Stars_
_Cap off your day in a galaxy far, far away with a finale celebration featuring Star Wars characters and a frenzy of fireworks, complete with Glow with the Show effects. SWW 2015 Summon the Force Character pre show at 9:30pm, fireworks at 9:45pm_

_*Padawan Mind Challenge_
_Join 2 wacky intergalactic hosts as they host  for a series of fun and interactive Star Wars trivia challenges. Designed for younglings ages 4 to 11, the Padawan Mind Challenge is a perfect opportunity to watch your little ones wield their mental force alongside popular Star Wars characters—with a few other surprises tossed in too!  It's weather permitting and, as opposed to the kids at JTA, they do not get to meet with Vader and Stormtroopers if it does cancel_
_SWW 2015 12:15pm and 4:15pm sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC)_
_2:30pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)_
Kid edition video




_*Jedi Training Academy_
_Train, you must—kids under 12 can hone their lightsaber skills at the Jedi Training Academy.—and even prepare to battle Darth Vader himself! Here's a video (thanks d-r) that shows what kinds of questions potential padawans are asked when you are signing them up for JTA:_

_



__Weather permitting, if it gets cancelled they kids get to meet Vader and Stormtroopers_
_TIP from Itinkso:_
_On a regular JTA day the one "chosen" child Force pushes the Troopers if the show is not bogged down and then the whole group uses the Force to overpower Vader. No Force push  against Troopers  during SWW because of Ahsoka and Ventress in the show with the second group of Younglins._
_A non-SWW day is advised for JTA  by my Padawan-source_
_Times for JTA during SWW. The entire experience will take about an hour, check your ADR, packages, parade times before choosing_



_

8:45 AM

9:20 AM

10:05 AM

10:35 AM

12:00 PM

12:30 PM

1:00 PM

1:30 PM

2:00 PM

2:30 PM

3:00 PM

3:30 PM

4:00 PM

4:30 PM

5:00 PM

5:30 PM

6:30 PM

7:00 PM

7:30 PM
_
_*Galactic Dance Party 7pm Center Stage_

_*Adventures at Theater of the Stars (Beauty and the Beast on Sunset Blvd) *_
_Soak up the spectacle as popular Star Wars characters and actors appear at the Theater of the Stars. All SWW are 30 minutes long. (note that SotS pre-show starts at 3:15pm So in total SotS is 45 min. long) Some of the scheduled events include:_

_Behind the Force: Star Wars Rebels Hosted by James Arnold Taylor_
_Go behind the scenes and experience the newest installment in the Star Wars saga—Star Wars Rebels. SWW at 1:45pm_

_Stars of the Saga Hosted by James Arnold Taylor_
_Kick back with your Star Wars Weekends host during a 30-minute, Star Wars-themed talk show that’s as entertaining as it is surprising. Enjoy an inside look at the fascinating lives and movie-making adventures with some of the stars from the Star Wars saga. SWW  at 3:30pm_

_Stormtrooper Pre-Show_
_15 minutes prior to Stars of the Saga, prepare for a unique and immersive pre-show—featuring several Imperial Stormtroopers on a special assignment. Be part of the magic as this interactive and surprising presentation takes place in the audience before building to an explosive conclusion.At 3:15pm_

_Obi-Wan and Beyond starring James Arnold Taylor_
_Feel the force flowing as James Arnold Taylor from Star Wars: The Clone Wars takes his audience on a fun and fascinating journey into the world of voice acting. Don’t miss this Star Wars Weekends exclusive as James performs over 200 popular and iconic characters! SWW at 7pm_

_Visit to the Maul: only happens when Ray Park is a celebrity guest. He shows his martial arts techniques and how he used them in the character of Darth Maul. You can sign your kids to go onstage with Ray Park at the ABC Sound Studio and he shows the kids a small sequence of moves on stage. SWW 5:15pm_

_My Short Story AN Ewoks Tale: only happens when Warwick Davis is a celebrity guest. This was a new show this year and I hope it comes back. Warwick shares his story as how he got into acting and all of his roles. He takes audience volunteers to play different people in his life. SWW  at 5:15pm._

_A Conversation with Frank Oz only weekend V_
_Don’t miss your chance to hear from a real-life icon of film and television… the one-and-only Frank Oz!_
_From his time behind the camera to his work as a world-famous puppeteer—including providing the soul, spirit and voice of one of the most beloved characters in the Star Wars universe—Frank is sure to share all kinds of fascinating details from his long, illustrious career._
_All the shows are in Tier One. From most  popular to least popular:_
_Stars of the Saga - Visit to the Maul -My Short Story - Obi Wan and Beyond - Behind the Force_
_A Conversation with Frank Oz will be the priority for weekend 5_


_*Parade*_
_Legends of the Force Motorcade Parade: at 11:00 am the parade starts of by the entrance and ends at The Event Stage, you'll see the Disney SW characters, the 501st and Rebel Legion and a lot of Star Wars characters. Also you'll be able to see the host of the weekends and the visiting celebs. They end the parade at the Event Stage where all the characters and celebrities go up on stage and have a once in a lifetime picture opportunity and welcome you to the day's events. Keep in mind that the 501st and the Rebel Legion march on and exit thru the gates by Star Tours._

_*Autograph Sessions*_
_I will try to explain the process of getting a celebrity fastpass for an autograph session_
_There are usually 5 actors available to meet and greet during each day of SWW. The 1 hosts, Ashley Eckstein as co host,  2 Star Wars actors and 1 Clone Wars/Rebels Cartoon actor .Outside the gates into DHS they will post signs for each actor (to the far right of the turnstiles)  Ray Park is coming this year (Yay Darth Maul) he is a very popular actor to meet. You must go to DHS around 4am and get in his line. Around 6am CM will start putting on wristbands for each person that's in line (this helps with people holding spots and then showing up at 7am and getting in front of you) Each celeb has a different color wristband and you CANNOT take it off until you meet the celeb of your choice during your scheduled time slot....Alright, so you got your wristband, now around 7am they start handing the celeb fp's. This fastpass will give you a time slot, let's say from 10:10 to 10:20 for the celeb of your choice. You can only get one fp a day. you cannot jump into another celeb's line and get another fp. This fastpass is not linked to the regular fp's inside the park  so don't worry._
_Now let's say you overslept and got to the park at 7am. Depending on the celebs popularity you still might get a fp's or a standby ticket. A standby ticket gives you a number( let's say you got #10 for Ray Park) you have to go to the autograph sessions with your standby ticket and wait for Ray to meet all of his guaranteed fp people and then see if he still has time to meet standby. Now the CM start calling standby tickets 1,2,3...There are celebs that are very talkative and almost never get to meet standbys but there are others who are very quick, like Peter Mayhew, he signs your item, takes the picture and you're done. This year Peter met with about 50 people from the standby line. So if you REALLY want to meet someone be there early._
_This year celebrities will be signing autographs inside the old AIE audition bldg, across from Sci Fi DIner_

_*Merchandise Darth's Mall 8am- 7:30 pm*_
_Each year SWW offers a lot of different merchandise. This includes pins, toys, shirts, glasses, mugs, magnets, works of art, electronics. Some of it is Limited Edition and there are people who go on the first Friday of the first weekend just to get their hands on as many items as possible. *Galactic Gathering *merchandise event for 2015 was announced March 3rd  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-2015-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-on-may-14/_
_Here's the merchandise catalog for the event  https://www.disneynow.com/accounts/register123/subaccount/merchandise/merchwdw/events/wdwmerchgalactic/Galactic Gathering Catalog_Final.pdf_
_D Tech information and booking phone number here_
_http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...weekends-starting-may-15-2015/#comment-131490_
This year they have a new Darth's Mall "Complex" Split in 3 parts all of them in the Backlot Area, entrance on the end of Streets of America close to LMA
X Wing Collectibles: SW D Tech Me, Dooney & Burke, LE MB, LE pins, Vynilmations, SMS Audio, art and collectibles and Passholder event merchandise
Watto's Grotto: General merchandise, build your own droid and lightsaber stations, Her Universe, Aurebesh nametags, Official Pix and passholder event merchandise.Also the place to find Boba Fett steins, Han Solo popcorn bucket and specialty cupcakes and drinks
Prop Shop: general SWW merchandise and build a lego station

_Appearances Scheduled at Darth's Mall and other venues_
_http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/events/star-wars-weekends-2015-kicks-off-may-1/?instance_id=_



_*General Tips*_
_1.- *Keep Cool*: drink plenty of water and gatorade/powerade. We usually bring washcloths and dump them in cold water and put them around our necks. Cooling towels found at sports stores and Amazon work great. Don't wait to hydrate. I've seen plenty of people just collapse because of dehydration. Heat in Florida is no joke. Bring an umbrella and use it while waiting for characters, parade, anything outdoors. Remember that all quick service restaurants will give you, for free, a cup of ice water. You can also refill these cups or any other containers with ice water at Backlot Express for free. Great places to cool down and you don't have to make a line are One Man's Dream and the Animation Bldg._
_2.- *Make a plan*: prioritize, what do you want most of all out of your SWW day. And work from there. It's impossible to do it all in one day so don't let that ruin your SWW experience._
_3.- *Be patient*: there will be thousands of people going to SWW that want to do the same things you do. Be patient. Be polite. I know the heat and the waiting can get to you sometimes but take a deep breath and just listen to that Star Wars music in the background and chill._
_4.- *Be flexible*: So you made an awesome plan and you're ready to take in the day. And, of course, it rains just as the parade is about to start. Don't let that ruin your experience, just go improvise, have a plan B...and C and D,..._
_5.- *Know your kids*: There's nothing better than a picture with your toddler and Chewbacca, but some kids get a little afraid of the big Wookie. Don't force them to meet a character or go to a show (JTA Vader, Ventress and Maul can be intimidating) The characters WON'T break character, don't expect a hug from Vader, or Aurra Sing to smile...Villains stay Villains even if your child starts crying. What I usually tell parents is to show the kids the character before waiting in line (sometimes very long lines) and ask them right then and there if they want to meet them. Or show them videos of JTA and ask them before the trip if they want to battle the Dark Side._
_On the same note, know your children boiling points and don't wait for them to get to them. Again, it's really hot during SWW, and meltdowns happen even to locals. Know when your kids need a break, go inside somewhere (Animation building and One Man's Dream are perfect for a break) eat and hydrate, and you'll have more energy to tackle the rest of the day._
_6.- *Have Fun!! *In the wise words of Master Yoda: Do or do not, there is no try...._

_Feel free to subscribe_
_Also don't be shy about asking questions, the more you know the better you'll plan and the more fun you will have during SWW. I regularly update this page with any new info so you don’t have to read the entire thread ._

_And as always: *May The Force Be With You* _


----------



## yulilin3

Here's a link to my photobucket page, lots of SWW pictures
http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## xApril

Super duper excited! I remember your daughter got a photo with Mark last year.  My boyfriend and I will probably be trying to go every weekend at least 2 of the 3 days. We've got our planned days off for work as Fri/Sat so we can do those days for sure. We have also purchased Celebration VII tickets for Anaheim so if all goes well, we'll be doing that too.  Can't wait until they release more info for SWW '15.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> Super duper excited! I remember your daughter got a photo with Mark last year.  My boyfriend and I will probably be trying to go every weekend at least 2 of the 3 days. We've got our planned days off for work as Fri/Sat so we can do those days for sure. We have also purchased Celebration VII tickets for Anaheim so if all goes well, we'll be doing that too.  Can't wait until they release more info for SWW '15.



We were very lucky



How cool that you're going to Celebration VII, have fun!!


----------



## marsh0013

Never too early! As usual, a trip for SWW is not currently planned for me and my boyfriend, but I'm always trying to find a way to make it happen so we shall see.


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> We were very lucky
> How cool that you're going to Celebration VII, have fun!!


We tried to catch him behind the hat at the motorcade but since they parked Billy Dee's car elsewhere, we weren't aligned. My boyfriend did get to shout at him that he liked his beard and Mark replied with, "Thanks, I look like Luke's grandfather" or something of the sorts.


----------



## Itinkso

Volunteering! I'll do the upkeep on the Official Roll Call Thread when you are ready for it... just send me a PM and then I'll start it and keep the 1st post updated. 

Hoping to return to SWW next year! We had a lot of fun in our one very quick finale day. Now that DH and I watched all the SW movies over the last week, we now know who all the characters are... we need to put that knowledge to good use!

Looking forward to all the great work you do for everyone!!!


----------



## cvjpirate

Yea!  My SWW 2015 fix is now done. And no it isn't to early!


----------



## lllGurulll

I'l be there the first week of June.  debating if SWW will be worth attedning on our last Saturday there or not.  I usually like to have the last day be an easy day where there is no real rushing around.


----------



## yulilin3

I thought it might be fun to take a trip back and see which celebrities have come for SWW thru out the years

1997:
I have searched and searched but can't find who came and if they did any meet and greets. The only name that pops up is Warwick Davis

2000
May 5 - 7    Hugh Quarshie (Captain Panaka) and Kenny Baker (R2-D2) 
May 12 - 14    Iain McCaig (Concept Designer) and Peter Mayhew (Chewbacca)
May 19 - 21    Jake Lloyd (Anakin Skywalker) and Dave Prowse (Darth Vader)
May 26 - 28    Carrie Fisher (Princess Leia) and Jeremy Bulloch (Boba Fett)

2001
May 4 - 6    Kenny Baker (R2-D2) and Doug Chiang (Design Director)
May 11 - 13    Carrie Fisher (Princess Leia) and Peter Mayhew (Chewbacca)
May 18 - 20    Jeremy Bulloch (Boba Fett) and Warwick Davis (Wicket & Wald)
May 25 - 27    David Prowse (Darth Vader) and Phil Brown (Uncle Owen)

2003
May 16  18    Anthony Daniels (C-3PO) and Billy Dee Williams (Lando Calrissian)
May 23  25    Andy Secombe (Watto) and Warwick Davis (Wicket)
May 30  June 1    Silas Carson (Ki-Adi-Mundi) and Mike Quinn (Nien Nunb)
June 6 - June 8    Peter Mayhew (Chewbacca) and Jeremy Bulloch (Boba Fett)
June 13  June 15    Temuera Morrison (Jango Fett) and Michonne Bourriague (Aurra Sing)

2004
May 14 16    Jeremy Bulloch & Jake Lloyd 
May 21 23    Peter Mayhew & Jerome Blake
May 28 May 30    Anthony Daniels & Andy Secombe
June 4 - June 6    Warwick Davis & Mike Quinn
June 11 June 13    Daniel Logan & Amy Allen

2005
May 20-22    Daniel Logan & John Goodson
May 27-29    Peter Mayhew & Rob Coleman 
June 3-5    Warwick Davis & Don Bies 
June 10-12    Jerome Blake & Brian Gernand
June 17-19    Amy Allen & Matthew Wood
June 24-26    Jake Lloyd & Warren Fu

2006
First year to have a celebrity host: Warwick Davis
May 19-21    Rick McCallum & Peter Mayhew
May 26-28    Jake Lloyd & Matthew Wood
June 2-4    Jay Laga'aia and Orli Shoshan
June 9-11    Jeremy Bulloch & Temuera Morrison

2007
Host: Jay Laga'aia
June 1-3    Warwick Davis & Kenny Baker 
June 8-10    Ray Park & Daniel Logan
June 15-17    Jeremy Bulloch & Peter Mayhew
June 22-24    Anthony Daniels & Bonnie Piesse

2008
Host: Warwick Davis
June 6-8 Jeremy Bulloch & Daniel Logan 
June 13-15 Peter Mayhew & David Prowse 
June 20-22 Amy Allen & Matthew Wood 
June 27-29 Dave Filoni & Jake Lloyd 

Star Wars Weekends 2009:
Host: Jay Laga'aia and Ashley Eckstein
May 22-24 Ray Park, Warwick Davis, and James Arnold Taylor 
May 29-31 Peter Mayhew & Matthew Wood 
June 5-7 Jeremy Bulloch, David Prowse, and Matt Lanter 
June 12-14 Dave Filoni & Temuera Morrison 

Star Wars Weekends 2010:
Host: Jeremy Bulloch and Ashley Eckstein
May 21-23 Temuera Morrison, Daniel Logan, and Dee Bradley Baker 
May 28-30 Matthew Wood, Lorne Peterson and Tom Kane 
June 4-6 Billy Dee Williams, Ray Park and Dave Filoni 
June 11-13 Ray Park, Peter Mayhew and James Arnold Taylor 

Star Wars Weekends 2011:
Host: James Arnold Taylor and Ashley Eckstein
May 20-22 Anthony Daniels, Dave Filoni, Daniel Logan
May 27-29 Anthony Daniels , Bruce Spence, Dee Bradley Baker
June 3-5 Ray Park, Jeremy Bulloch, Matt Lanter
June 10-12 Ray Park, Peter Mayhew, Tom Kane 

Star Wars Weekends 2012: 
Host: James Arnold Taylor and Ashley Eckstein
May 18-20 Ray Park, Andy Secombe, and Dee Bradley Baker 
May 25-27 Andy Secombe, Ray Park, and Tom Kane 
June 1-3 Jake Lloyd & Silas Carson, and Catherine Taber 
June 8-10 Michonne Bourriague, Jeremy Bulloch, Daniel Logan, and Nika Futterman 

Star Wars Weekends 2013:
Host: James Arnold Taylor and Ashley Eckstein
May 17-19 Ray Park, Jeremy Bulloch, Dee Bradley Baker 
May 24-26 Ray Park, Warwick Davis, Jim Cummings 
May 31-June 2 Warwick Davis, Tim Rose, Sam Witwer 
June 7-9 Billy Dee Williams, Peter Mayhew, Tom Kane

Star Wars Weekends 2014:
Host: James Arnold Taylor and Ashley Eckstein
May 16  18 Ahmed Best, Peter Mayhew, Vanessa Marshall
May 23  25 Warwick Davis, Jeremy Bulloch, Tiya Sircar
May 30  June 1 Ray Park, John Ratzenberger, Taylor Gray
June 6  8 Mark Hamill, Ray Park, Bill Dee Williams, Taylor Gray
June 13  15 Dee Bradley Baker, Cat Taber, Tom Kane, Matt Lanter, Steve Blum

And this little gem from 1997: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6X9KMo5uzo
I was thinking, Wow these people had a lot of energy and then remembered that's the only year that SWW was done in March, low temps make a huge difference


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Any thoughts on if Mark will be there again next year???


----------



## Skywise

It!

Begins!

Again!!


----------



## TygerHawks

Wanting to go, planning on being in WDW for my daughter's birthday on June 9th.  Hopefully they don't change the dates!


----------



## isabellea

Planning our first SWW in 2015 just hubby and myself. No definitive dates yet.


----------



## butterfly71076

Booked for June 5-15, possibly adding June 4. I am so excited about SWW, the last one we were at was 2010.


----------



## msmama

Planning on taking my son (6, 7 by then) this year.  This will be our first SWW (and really our first trip at peak times) so I will anxiously stalk this thread for tips and tricks.  

Don't think we're really that interested in special guests, but desperately hoping they'll do the character meals again.  Any input on how hard they were to get last year?  

Also, can someone tell me what is actually available throughout the week, not just on weekends?  (I know the special guests are weekends only but what about the parades, fireworks, character meals, etc).


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Planning on taking my son (6, 7 by then) this year.  This will be our first SWW (and really our first trip at peak times) so I will anxiously stalk this thread for tips and tricks.
> 
> Don't think we're really that interested in special guests, but desperately hoping they'll do the character meals again.  Any input on how hard they were to get last year?
> 
> Also, can someone tell me what is actually available throughout the week, not just on weekends?  (I know the special guests are weekends only but what about the parades, fireworks, character meals, etc).



The character meals happen everyday so the weekday ressies are easier to get than the weekend ones, the weekend ones tend to sell out
All the events and the special merchandise store only open/happen on the weekends. The only thing Star Wars related that happens during weekdays are the Jedi Training Academy


----------



## jennab113

I am definitely planning on making it to at least one SWW next year.  I have a resort reservation for May 14-17 in hopes that it starts in May.  I can always move it if it doesn't.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I am definitely planning on making it to at least one SWW next year.  I have a resort reservation for May 14-17 in hopes that it starts in May.  I can always move it if it doesn't.



I really hope they don't move the dates later into June, the temps just get way to hot to enjoy anything outdoors.


----------



## LoKiHB

With the new film scheduled for release in December of 2015, what is everyone's opinion?  Will the "Big" Episode VII SWW be 2015 or 2016?  Or, will Disney throw us a complete curve and add something in December right around the premier date?  

What do you all think?


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> With the new film scheduled for release in December of 2015, what is everyone's opinion?  Will the "Big" Episode VII SWW be 2015 or 2016?  Or, will Disney throw us a complete curve and add something in December right around the premier date?
> 
> What do you all think?



I'm expecting a lot of talk about episode VII during SWW, maybe Hamill and Fisher will come again, that would be awesome.


----------



## poison ivy

Never too early to plan!  Hope we make it next year too but Alaska is calling end of May.

Can't wait to discuss all the details.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

yay! thank you Yulilin3!

I already made resort res. last month for early June. Hoping to get two weekends in like this year when they added the 5th weekend.


----------



## lovethattink

Thanks for starting the thread again.  

This should be a great year with Star Wars Rebels airing Oct 3, then the series starting Oct 13 (if I got my dates straight?) and episode VII just around the corner.

When you first posted on fb about the coming early summer 2015 it sure spiked my curiosity. Dh can turn in his vacation time between now and Oct 1. Guess we won't have a definitive date that soon.

But summer and full costume sound very hot too me. Time to start thinking of cool ways to Disneybound SW. At least we can stay cool, unlike the cm, 501st and Rebel Legion in full costume.


----------



## ebtbmom

DS and I are going to go for our first SWW next year. I've never been before in late spring/summer so I'm nervous about the heat. He gets out of school 5/21 so we're thinking about heading on down that weekend. That is Memorial Day weekend, will it be significantly less crowded if we wait a week or two? 

We're most interested in characters/parade/fireworks, not so much celebrities. I'm planning on using the meals and force package to minimize our time in the heat and lines. Does that sound like a good plan?


----------



## jar

No HH last year, right?  We saw it when we went in 2012 and loved it.  Can't understand why they would drop it.


----------



## yulilin3

ebtbmom said:


> DS and I are going to go for our first SWW next year. I've never been before in late spring/summer so I'm nervous about the heat. He gets out of school 5/21 so we're thinking about heading on down that weekend. That is Memorial Day weekend, will it be significantly less crowded if we wait a week or two?
> 
> We're most interested in characters/parade/fireworks, not so much celebrities. I'm planning on using the meals and force package to minimize our time in the heat and lines. Does that sound like a good plan?


Memorial weekend is crowded, not significantly more crowded that the weekends that follow. Having the character meals will help with meeting the characters. 



jar said:


> No HH last year, right?  We saw it when we went in 2012 and loved it.  Can't understand why they would drop it.


No HH this year (2014)  . I doubt that it'll come back


----------



## Disney Dad 88

I saw the reference to Summer 2015 at the villains event also, hope this not so as the temps pump up in June, coming from the Tampa area and will be there. Meant to ask you Yullin, if you enjoyed any Characters at the Villans party. We wanted to get the Emperor, but ran out of time.


----------



## yulilin3

Disney Dad 88 said:


> I saw the reference to Summer 2015 at the villains event also, hope this not so as the temps pump up in June, coming from the Tampa area and will be there. Meant to ask you Yullin, if you enjoyed any Characters at the Villans party. We wanted to get the Emperor, but ran out of time.



watched the opening show, went to Constantine's line, met him at 12:10am, so a very long wait. Went straight to the emperor and met him and the guards at 12:30am, saw the fireworks and that was it.
Did write an email to Disney and they have refunded the money.


----------



## yulilin3

http://observationdeck.io9.com/how-to-improve-star-wars-weekends-for-2015-1593592827
I read this article and it got me thinking:
What would you think could be done (within reason) that would improve SWW?
(also is that padawan helping Ahsoka look familiar to anyone?)

I def. think that Darth's Mall needs to be bigger next year, take it back to the tent behind RnRC
Also, more characters never hurt anyone


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> The character meals happen everyday so the weekday ressies are easier to get than the weekend ones, the weekend ones tend to sell out
> All the events and the special merchandise store only open/happen on the weekends. The only thing Star Wars related that happens during weekdays are the Jedi Training Academy



I don't think I realized that places like Sci-Fi Dine In were doing star wars character breakfasts all week?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I don't think I realized that places like Sci-Fi Dine In were doing star wars character breakfasts all week?



Yep, it started May 4th. Here's the Disney post about it
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...s-may-4-june-15-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

lovethattink said:


> Thanks for starting the thread again.
> 
> This should be a great year with Star Wars Rebels airing Oct 3, then the series starting Oct 13 (if I got my dates straight?) and episode VII just around the corner.
> 
> *When you first posted on fb *about the coming early summer 2015 it sure spiked my curiosity. Dh can turn in his vacation time between now and Oct 1. Guess we won't have a definitive date that soon.
> 
> But summer and full costume sound very hot too me. Time to start thinking of cool ways to Disneybound SW. At least we can stay cool, unlike the cm, 501st and Rebel Legion in full costume.


what FB page is that? tia


----------



## yulilin3

39CINDERELLA said:


> what FB page is that? tia



It's my personal fb page, Ilovethattink and I have actually met and are in contact quite often.
Don't worry any info that I come across I'll post it here


----------



## got2lovedisney

jennab113 said:


> I am definitely planning on making it to at least one SWW next year.  I have a resort reservation for May 14-17 in hopes that it starts in May.  I can always move it if it doesn't.



I'm hoping you're right.  Last couple of years, the start of Star Wars weekend overlapped the last weekend of Flower & Garden.  If so, then your dates should be opening week and I'll be there, too!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

WOW, and here I thought I would be the first to subscribe when Yulilin started her thread, but I was beat out by three pages!

Super excited, already counting the days, already booked AKL Club Level for May 14th - 25th hoping to catch the first two weekends!


----------



## aribelle

MOM POPPINS said:


> Any thoughts on if Mark will be there again next year???



I've heard discussion both ways.....first of course is that with the movie coming out in December, many of the original characters will be doing the circuit to promote the movie, and that would include SWW.   

The other side of the coin is that this movie doesn't need the hawking, and that he did his obligatory M&G to get the part and now he's done.  

Of course, if the movie does well, ya know 2016 is gonna be especially fun because the new "kids" will be there.....they may show in 2015, but people won't have much affiliation with them, so far they're really just a name on a cast list.   

Whatever it is, we're planning to be there for the duration this year....leaving last year after 3 weeks was sad, so we've already got our calendar blocked for mid May to late June, lol.      I wonder when we'll find out the dates?


----------



## Al and Kate's Mom




----------



## yulilin3

Welcome aboard everyone.
I too am hoping for May/June dates, it just gets to hot and crowded for anything after June 15th
Sunshine: keep your ears open if you hear any dates from the 501st


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

yulilin3 said:


> It's my personal fb page, Ilovethattink and I have actually met and are in contact quite often.
> Don't worry any info that I come across I'll post it here



lol....thanks


----------



## Barbara C

Thanks so much for this thread.  I'm quite anxious to plan the first SWW for me and my boys - dh and dd will be staying home!!


----------



## mmafan

im in cant wait


----------



## yulilin3

39CINDERELLA said:


> lol....thanks



 


Barbara C said:


> Thanks so much for this thread.  I'm quite anxious to plan the first SWW for me and my boys - dh and dd will be staying home!!


A Star Wars Weekend Virgin  ask away, we are here to help.



mmafan said:


> im in cant wait



hopefully they'll release the dates in December, just like last year


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Subbing!

After missing SWW this year , we hope to be there the second weekend of June 2015.

We've been to SWW in 2011, 2012, & 2013.  My older DS has done JTA twice at SWW and was a padawan in the parade once.


Even though we missed SWW this year, we did go to HS on May the 4th.  Both my boys did JTA, my younger DS was finally old enough!  We also were able to have dinner at H&V with Jedi Mickey, etc.  We also had breakfast at Sci Fi later in the week that same trip.

I'm really hoping they are consistent with the SWW dates AND that they bring back the SW character meals!!!


----------



## yulilin3

First TBT of the year....the man, the myth, the legend:



this was SWW 2011 when George Lucas came for the opening of Star Tours 2.0


----------



## Music City Mama

Hi, all! Sorry if I misread, but did you say that SWW may actually be later in the year next year? That would miraculously work to our advantage if that was the case because I think we may have to go to WDW a couple of weeks later than usual next year. 

On a side note, has anyone been watching the previews of Star Wars Rebels? What do you think of it?


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> Hi, all! Sorry if I misread, but did you say that SWW may actually be later in the year next year? That would miraculously work to our advantage if that was the case because I think we may have to go to WDW a couple of weeks later than usual next year.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone been watching the previews of Star Wars Rebels? What do you think of it?



Just because of what it says here 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/
_Watch this space for more information as summer 2015 approaches._

I don't remember in years past them saying anything "in the summer" I think I remember it said late Spring but I could be wrong

I'm actually kinda excited about Rebels, I like the look of it.


----------



## lovethattink

Music City Mama said:


> Hi, all! Sorry if I misread, but did you say that SWW may actually be later in the year next year? That would miraculously work to our advantage if that was the case because I think we may have to go to WDW a couple of weeks later than usual next year.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone been watching the previews of Star Wars Rebels? What do you think of it?



Yes!! My family is sooooo excited for Star Wars Rebels after seeing the teasers at SWW and meeting the Rebels' celebs.

I had heard about a new book which is now available called A New Dawn. This book takes place just before Rebels. It shows your how Hera (her character) and Kanan meet!

We bought the audio version (23 hours) for an upcoming road trip that is 18 hours each way. 

We are so excited to listen to it. Oct 3rd is the premiere, with Oct. 13th starting the new series on Disney XD on Monday nights!


----------



## lovethattink

Here is a sneak peak about  A New Dawn. There is both an excerpt to read and audio voiced by Vanessa Marshall who plays Hera. The actual audiobook is voiced by John Jackson Miller with a forward by Dave Filoni.

http://shelf-life.ew.com/2014/09/03/the-future-of-star-wars-is-here-read-an-excerpt-from-a-new-dawn/


----------



## aribelle

yulilin3 said:


> Just because of what it says here
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/
> _Watch this space for more information as summer 2015 approaches._
> 
> I don't remember in years past them saying anything "in the summer" I think I remember it said late Spring but I could be wrong
> 
> I'm actually kinda excited about Rebels, I like the look of it.



According to the way back machine it did say "Coming Late Spring 2014".  

But I hope they don't move it to summer....that would be insane.  The crowds are overwhelming now, throw in the summer crowd too.  And May would be a tough fill without some big tado, so they'd be biting themselves in the leg.  

I wish they could move it to fall, but with Halloween and Christmas and F&W dominating that time it wouldn't make sense either....but the weather sure would be nicer.  So would moving it back a little to March/April but spring break kills ya there.   

Guess we'll have to wait....anyone remember when the dates came out last year?  never mind....looked at the first page and it's already there.....dates came on December 19....so I guess we have a while to wait.


----------



## lovethattink

aribelle said:


> According to the way back machine it did say "Coming Late Spring 2014".
> 
> But I hope they don't move it to summer....that would be insane.  The crowds are overwhelming now, throw in the summer crowd too.  And May would be a tough fill without some big tado, so they'd be biting themselves in the leg.
> 
> I wish they could move it to fall, but with Halloween and Christmas and F&W dominating that time it wouldn't make sense either....but the weather sure would be nicer.  So would moving it back a little to March/April but spring break kills ya there.
> 
> Guess we'll have to wait....anyone remember when the dates came out last year?  never mind....looked at the first page and it's already there.....dates came on December 19....so I guess we have a while to wait.




I'm with you. Let's move it to cooler weather instead. 

SWW was always listed under spring events in the past. Saying coming summer 2015 or even early summer makes it difficult to pick dates.


----------



## yulilin3

Well, as usual, the Disney site just confuses me more:
Here's the Summer page, no mention of SWW but the DHS tab shows a picture of stormtroopers
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/summer/

And here's the Spring tab that talks about SWW coming in the Summer
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/spring/


----------



## lovethattink

Maybe it's listed under spring saying it's summer, so they don't get any backlash when people book vacations for spring and find out it's in summer?


----------



## Music City Mama

lovethattink said:


> Here is a sneak peak about  A New Dawn. There is both an excerpt to read and audio voiced by Vanessa Marshall who plays Hera. The actual audiobook is voiced by John Jackson Miller with a forward by Dave Filoni.
> 
> http://shelf-life.ew.com/2014/09/03/the-future-of-star-wars-is-here-read-an-excerpt-from-a-new-dawn/



Interesting -- thanks for the info.



lovethattink said:


> Maybe it's listed under spring saying it's summer, so they don't get any backlash when people book vacations for spring and find out it's in summer?



Yeah, I thought about that, too. It does take place pretty late in the spring and it's so hot that it's more like summer.  Who knows. Do you think that instead of doing just weekends, that they would do week-long SW stuff over the course of several weeks? Like what they're doing with Frozen? Or maybe having certain aspects of it during the week? Like they already had the character dining during the week, maybe they would add merchandise and fireworks during the week, too, with just the celebrities on the weekends? Hmmmm . . .


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Isn't Memorial Day sort of the "unofficial" start of summer?

Memorial Day weekend is the last second to last weekend in May 2015.  Based on previous years, that would be the first weekend of SWW.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Sunshine: keep your ears open if you hear any dates from the 501st



 I sure will! 

In addition I just got back from Dragon Con in Atlanta... if you hit my Enyo Cosplay page on FB (see link below in my signature block) you can catch pictures from our large SW shoot (with more coming as they are posted). In addition to costuming I got the chance to meet Timothy Zahn (there is a picture of me and him out on my FB page as well) and go the the EU (now called Legends) writers panel.... Interesting to hear some of there comments on the future as well as the past and how they worked to blend things together.


----------



## Reizo

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Isn't Memorial Day sort of the "unofficial" start of summer?
> 
> Memorial Day weekend is the last second to last weekend in May 2015.  Based on previous years, that would be the first weekend of SWW.



Well definitely will be looking to the thread for date announcements then  Wanting to plan a Disney Cruise around SWW dates this year.


----------



## ebtbmom

Barbara C said:


> Thanks so much for this thread.  I'm quite anxious to plan the first SWW for me and my boys - dh and dd will be staying home!!



Hey Barbara, I'm planning my first SWW too, which will also be a mother/son trip! Can't wait, I'm excited but a little nervous about the heat. DH loves Star Wars too but he cannot tolerate heat so he doesn't want to go. 

Just something cool, did you guys see the Obi Wants to Know me focus group sign up that was going around on Facebook awhile ago? Well we all submitted applications for it and DS got picked! It's pretty neat, so far he's done some surveys about Star Wars apps and his general interests. I told him he better let me contribute if they ask about theme park attractions!!


----------



## jennab113

I am excited about Rebels! I won an ARC of A New Dawn at DragonCon last weekend and finished it a couple days ago. It was really good! I am excited to see more about Hera and Kanan.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jennab113 said:


> I am excited about Rebels! I won an ARC of A New Dawn at DragonCon last weekend and finished it a couple days ago. It was really good! I am excited to see more about Hera and Kanan.



You did! That's awesome! Did you win it during Sunday's EU Panel? IF so I was in the same room with my boyfriend.

I had my Mara Jade outfit on and was sitting in the third row 






After that is when we meet Timothy Zahn.






I could post pictures for hours


----------



## jennab113

Cool pictures!  I was at that panel (on the other side of the room), but I won the book in the "All the Single Ladies" (sexism in SW) panel on Friday.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jennab113 said:


> Cool pictures!  I was at that panel (on the other side of the room), but I won the book in the "All the Single Ladies" (sexism in SW) panel on Friday.



Very Cool, this was our first Dragon Con, I was so lost, but we are so addicted already planning next years costumes and trying desperately to get hotel reservations!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww1IqIz8Y3U


----------



## The Sunrise Student

http://youtu.be/mP9NKReoIpo

The storm troopers play lists


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> http://youtu.be/mP9NKReoIpo
> 
> The storm troopers play lists



one of my favorite shows during sww...can't hear any of those songs without saying "move along"


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> one of my favorite shows during sww...can't hear any of those songs without saying "move along"



LOL  We use them now, the ones that have Move Along in the lyrics as punch lines when we are at events dress in SW costumes


----------



## jennab113

The Sunrise Student said:


> Very Cool, this was our first Dragon Con, I was so lost, but we are so addicted already planning next years costumes and trying desperately to get hotel reservations!



Yay for your first time! This was my 5th. I live really close to the hotels (about 15 minutes away by Marta bus). The last couple years I've stayed in a host hotel anyway, but this year I stayed home and it wasn't bad. I still get lost every year, though. I don't think that goes away.


----------



## yulilin3

For anyone planning vacations in the future, this is def. the time of year to come.
I was at Epcot today, arrived at 10am and did:
Soarin (20 min. wait), Living with the Land, Universe of Energy, Mission Space, Spaceship Earth, Canada movie, Impressions of France, Maelstrom with movie, China Movie and watched 2 sets of Voices of Liberty and was coming back home around 3:30pm
Wore my SW Rebels shirt today and a lot of CM are excited about the series


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> For anyone planning vacations in the future, this is def. the time of year to come.
> I was at Epcot today, arrived at 10am and did:
> Soarin (20 min. wait), Living with the Land, Universe of Energy, Mission Space, Spaceship Earth, Canada movie, Impressions of France, Maelstrom with movie, China Movie and watched 2 sets of Voices of Liberty and was coming back home around 3:30pm
> Wore my SW Rebels shirt today and a lot of CM are excited about the series



Until we started going to SWW fall was my favorite time to go, between food and wine fest and the low crowds it gets you so spoiled!


----------



## MinnieMouse100

My son is obsessed with Star Wars. We are booking a trip as soon as the dates are announced!  Hoping it's soon, as DVC owners it's best to book early!


----------



## lovethattink

For those with younger children (adults too), a new episode of Star Wars Yoda Chronicles is on Disney XD tonight at 8pm EST.

I love Yoda Chronicles, but not as much as my son. The humor in it cracks me up. It's that same type of humor we see in the Storm Trooper pre-show.

Did you all see the Phinneas and Ferb Star Wars edition? That as pretty funny too. 

Recently, there was also some Star Wars in Kickin' It on Disney XD.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> For those with younger children (adults too), a new episode of Star Wars Yoda Chronicles is on Disney XD tonight at 8pm EST.
> 
> I love Yoda Chronicles, but not as much as my son. The humor in it cracks me up. It's that same type of humor we see in the Storm Trooper pre-show.
> 
> Did you all see the Phinneas and Ferb Star Wars edition? That as pretty funny too.
> 
> Recently, there was also some Star Wars in Kickin' It on Disney XD.



Yoda Chronicles, are they the Lego series? I am going to have to look for those, are they selling the series out on bluray/dvd? That would be fun to have that in the back ground to watch while working on costumes or computer projects.


----------



## williamscm3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Yoda Chronicles, are they the Lego series? I am going to have to look for those, are they selling the series out on bluray/dvd? That would be fun to have that in the back ground to watch while working on costumes or computer projects.



Yes they are a Lego series...and they are hilarious! I have seen them for sale but always as a single show on DVD. Lately I have found some of the older ones in the $5 bins of movies at Walmart


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> http://observationdeck.io9.com/how-to-improve-star-wars-weekends-for-2015-1593592827
> I read this article and it got me thinking:
> What would you think could be done (within reason) that would improve SWW?
> (also is that padawan helping Ahsoka look familiar to anyone?)
> 
> I def. think that Darth's Mall needs to be bigger next year, take it back to the tent behind RnRC
> Also, more characters never hurt anyone





The Sunrise Student said:


> Yoda Chronicles, are they the Lego series? I am going to have to look for those, are they selling the series out on bluray/dvd? That would be fun to have that in the back ground to watch while working on costumes or computer projects.



Right it's Lego Star Wars. 

We haven't watched in a while.  There were 3 episodes back to back last night.  So funny and entertaining.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

This gal hasn't even taken the time to watch the clone wars series, I know I am ashamed


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> This gal hasn't even taken the time to watch the clone wars series, I know I am ashamed



Gasp! Lol. The last series is downloaded to our phones too.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> http://observationdeck.io9.com/how-to-improve-star-wars-weekends-for-2015-1593592827 I read this article and it got me thinking: What would you think could be done (within reason) that would improve SWW? (also is that padawan helping Ahsoka look familiar to anyone?)  I def. think that Darth's Mall needs to be bigger next year, take it back to the tent behind RnRC Also, more characters never hurt anyone



Good catch, yulilin!! I'm not sure how I got behind on this thread and missed your post but I do love that Padawan!! 

I agree, Darth Mall should be bigger and better stocked throughout all the weekends. We would have purchased more items if they had indeed still been there!


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Good catch, yulilin!! I'm not sure how I got behind on this thread and missed your post but I do love that Padawan!!
> 
> I agree, Darth Mall should be bigger and better stocked throughout all the weekends. We would have purchased more items if they had indeed still been there!




We need a meet and greet with that particular Padawan


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> We need a meet and greet with that particular Padawan



Most definitely! Hopefully the Padawan will be there for SW 2015... I hear she's moving to the special character event travel team soon, but, would love to take part in 2015 because it's her favorite time of year... especially May the 4th!


----------



## yulilin3

lego sw Yoda chronicles on now on Disney XD


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> lego sw Yoda chronicles on now on Disney XD



Don't tell ds that.  We are on our way to ride Maelstrom before refurbishment.


----------



## lovethattink

Found these ears at Mousegears.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Just because of what it says here
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/
> _Watch this space for more information as summer 2015 approaches._
> 
> I don't remember in years past them saying anything "in the summer" I think I remember it said late Spring but I could be wrong
> 
> I'm actually kinda excited about Rebels, I like the look of it.



I will have to say I speaking as a costumer (501st) going to march in the parades I do not want it to be later in the summer, our guys and gals have to fight off the heat as it!

In addition even when I was in street clothes last year was brutal on weekend 3, I couldn't imagine how hot it would be pushing it out later!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I will have to say I speaking as a costumer (501st) going to march in the parades I do not want it to be later in the summer, our guys and gals have to fight off the heat as it!
> 
> In addition even when I was in street clothes last year was brutal on weekend 3, I couldn't imagine how hot it would be pushing it out later!



It makes absolutlely no sense to have it later in June.
1.- The heat 
2.- SWW draws a lot of people, necessary in May and beginning of June, not needed later in the month when they have their usual crowds for summer vacation
3.- It's been the last 2 weekends in May first 2 of June for a long time and people have already (or are already) booking rooms, they would have a lot of angry guests


----------



## jar

Would be dreadful if they moved it later in the summer.  We passed up a Columbus Day weekend trip next month to take DS back to SWW next Memorial Day weekend and already have our reservations.  Later in the summer would interfere with sleepaway camp and also potentially come too late for the priority DVC booking window. 

Now I've got something new to stress over for the next three months.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> It makes absolutlely no sense to have it later in June.
> 1.- The heat
> 2.- SWW draws a lot of people, necessary in May and beginning of June, not needed later in the month when they have their usual crowds for summer vacation
> 3.- It's been the last 2 weekends in May first 2 of June for a long time and people have already (or are already) booking rooms, they would have a lot of angry guests



Exactly, heck we booked our room before we had packages just to make sure I got the room I wanted, then converted when packages opened up! So technically I have had my room/package reserved since JUNE of this year for next year!


----------



## yulilin3

TBT of today:





My daughter meeting Lorne Peterson, ILM model maker, he has worked on models and fiber optics of all SW movies


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> TBT of today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter meeting Lorne Peterson, ILM model maker, he has worked on models and fiber optics of all SW movies



Love it!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

lovethattink said:


> Found these ears at Mousegears.



YAY!

After riding Star Tours ELEVEN TIMES in 2 days at the end of August (  <----this was my husband, who did end up sitting out ride 11) my 4 year old is obsessed with C3PO.  I was looking for a good picture of C3PO from Star Tours last night to have the Contemporary Bakery make into a cake topper on a custom cake for his birthday in December when I stumbled across a picture of those ears.  He would LOVE them, so I'm on a mission to find a pair for him in December.

The obsession with C3PO has also cemented a SWW 2015 trip for us, so he can meet the Gold One in person.    We'll be aiming for the weekend of June 5th.


----------



## yulilin3

One more TBT:
Hyperspace Hoopla 2010. Boba Fett doing his Michael Jackson pose


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> One more TBT:
> Hyperspace Hoopla 2010. Boba Fett doing his Michael Jackson pose



You know I wonder if they will ever bring Hoopla back, even in some small way... doubt it but one can hope.


----------



## DisneyMama21

Subbing!   So excited that DH and I will be taking DS on to our first SWW in 2015!!  All 3 of us are Star Wars fans and it will be our first trip of a series of trips we are taking with just one of our children at a time.  So, no worrying about his sisters, DS gets us all to himself AND gets to go to SWW!!  I'm so excited!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

DisneyMama21 said:


> Subbing!   So excited that DH and I will be taking DS on to our first SWW in 2015!!  All 3 of us are Star Wars fans and it will be our first trip of a series of trips we are taking with just one of our children at a time.  So, no worrying about his sisters, DS gets us all to himself AND gets to go to SWW!!  I'm so excited!!



WOW, what a special treat to go to Disney SWW and be the center of attention the whole time. Your DS will love it! And lets face it you'll have a blast!


----------



## lovethattink

Yes, that 5th weekend was brutal with the heat. 

I wonder if they'll cut down the length of the parade if it's in summer? Like Frozen's was only 10 minutes? Didn't they cut it last year compared to how many they allowed in the past?

If they use return tickets for characters, that would make it easier. Worked for A&E during their test. 

Hopefully summer just means after Memorial Day.



The Sunrise Student said:


> You know I wonder if they will ever bring Hoopla back, even in some small way... doubt it but one can hope.



Loved Hoopla!

The closest thing to Hoopla is the Villains Mix and Mingle at MNSSHP. Love that show. 




jtowntoflorida said:


> YAY!
> 
> After riding Star Tours ELEVEN TIMES in 2 days at the end of August (  <----this was my husband, who did end up sitting out ride 11) my 4 year old is obsessed with C3PO.  I was looking for a good picture of C3PO from Star Tours last night to have the Contemporary Bakery make into a cake topper on a custom cake for his birthday in December when I stumbled across a picture of those ears.  He would LOVE them, so I'm on a mission to find a pair for him in December.
> 
> The obsession with C3PO has also cemented a SWW 2015 trip for us, so he can meet the Gold One in person.    We'll be aiming for the weekend of June 5th.



They had tons of these ears at Tatooine Traders today and Mousegears the other day.


----------



## lovethattink

DisneyMama21 said:


> Subbing!   So excited that DH and I will be taking DS on to our first SWW in 2015!!  All 3 of us are Star Wars fans and it will be our first trip of a series of trips we are taking with just one of our children at a time.  So, no worrying about his sisters, DS gets us all to himself AND gets to go to SWW!!  I'm so excited!!



Oh wow! He'll have the time of his life!! How special to have his own trip with you.


----------



## nancipants

The Sunrise Student said:


> I sure will!
> 
> In addition I just got back from Dragon Con in Atlanta... if you hit my Enyo Cosplay page on FB (see link below in my signature block) you can catch pictures from our large SW shoot (with more coming as they are posted). In addition to costuming I got the chance to meet Timothy Zahn (there is a picture of me and him out on my FB page as well) and go the the EU (now called Legends) writers panel.... Interesting to hear some of there comments on the future as well as the past and how they worked to blend things together.



So I think I may have been sitting next to you in the Legends panel. LOL. At least, I was sitting next to A Mara Jade. With Darth Revan?


----------



## yulilin3

nancipants said:


> So I think I may have been sitting next to you in the Legends panel. LOL. At least, I was sitting next to A Mara Jade. With Darth Revan?



I was waiting for her to answer, but I believe it was her. Here's her fb cosplay page and she posted pics of her and her husband
https://www.facebook.com/EnyoCosplay


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> Here's a link to my photobucket page, lots of SWW pictures
> http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/?sort=3&page=1



pics look good


----------



## The Sunrise Student

nancipants said:


> So I think I may have been sitting next to you in the Legends panel. LOL. At least, I was sitting next to A Mara Jade. With Darth Revan?



My BF was not in his Darth Revan for the panel, however we might have mentioned that's what his costume was. I was the only one out of the two of us still dressed in costume, BF got out of his after the SW big photo shoot.


----------



## bella-noel

lovethattink said:


> Yes, that 5th weekend was brutal with the heat.
> 
> I wonder if they'll cut down the length of the parade if it's in summer? Like Frozen's was only 10 minutes? Didn't they cut it last year compared to how many they allowed in the past?
> 
> If they use return tickets for characters, that would make it easier. Worked for A&E during their test.
> 
> Hopefully summer just means after Memorial Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Loved Hoopla!
> 
> The closest thing to Hoopla is the Villains Mix and Mingle at MNSSHP. Love that show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had tons of these ears at Tatooine Traders today and Mousegears the other day.



How long is the 11:30 parade?


----------



## yulilin3

bella-noel said:


> How long is the 11:30 parade?



The parade itself is about 15 minutes and then they do a welcome ceremony at the hat with all the celebrities and characters (minus the 501st and Rebel Legion) that lasts about 5 minutes


----------



## yulilin3

I just shared a thought over on the DHS Frozen thread.
Now that we know that Frozen sing along is staying indefinitely and the rumors say that they will move Oaken funland (minus ice rink) and store closer to Premiere Theater (rumors are saying that this will take over the old AFI exhibit and gift shop by the exit to Backlot Tour) I'm thinking that the SWW shows will move to the ABC studios (old American Idol Exhibit)
The more I think about it the more it makes sense. After all this was the location for the shows before AIE and  it's closer to Star Tours . Also this building is the Green Room for all the celebrities, where they go to eat lunch, hang between shows and autograph sessions.
Thinking beyond SWW and when they start refurbishing it all to SW land it could start with this theater, move to where the JTA sign ups are (old Sounds Dangerous) and end at Star Tours, it could be called Star Wars Lane...
Just thinking out loud here


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> I just shared a thought over on the DHS Frozen thread. Now that we know that Frozen sing along is staying indefinitely and the rumors say that they will move Oaken funland (minus ice rink) and store closer to Premiere Theater (rumors are saying that this will take over the old AFI exhibit and gift shop by the exit to Backlot Tour) I'm thinking that the SWW shows will move to the ABC studios (old American Idol Exhibit) The more I think about it the more it makes sense. After all this was the location for the shows before AIE and  it's closer to Star Tours . Also this building is the Green Room for all the celebrities, where they go to eat lunch, hang between shows and autograph sessions. Thinking beyond SWW and when they start refurbishing it all to SW land it could start with this theater, move to where the JTA sign ups are (old Sounds Dangerous) and end at Star Tours, it could be called Star Wars Lane... Just thinking out loud here



I think you are correct, yulilin! All the early rumors pointed to JTA moving to an indoor theater and AIE was the first choice. With what they want to do with the Light Sabers during JTA, a larger indoor location necessary. They need to reconfigure the staging to maintain at least two groups of Younglings for the majority of the sessions. 

AIE probably has the most room for that now, but, then again, I don't recall ever being in the Sounds Dangerous building. Would it have enough room for two groups of Younglings?


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> I think you are correct, yulilin! All the early rumors pointed to JTA moving to an indoor theater and AIE was the first choice. With what they want to do with the Light Sabers during JTA, a larger indoor location necessary. They need to reconfigure the staging to maintain at least two groups of Younglings for the majority of the sessions.
> 
> AIE probably has the most room for that now, but, then again, I don't recall ever being in the Sounds Dangerous building. Would it have enough room for two groups of Younglings?



It doesn't have it as it is right now. It has a small stage and the seats are very close to it. But they could tear down the wall and make a bigger space for it, including the lobby area where the padawans wait for their session.
Actually it's all one HUGE building, ABC Studios (old AIE) and Sounds Dangerous, it's all connected from the inside


----------



## nancipants

The Sunrise Student said:


> My BF was not in his Darth Revan for the panel, however we might have mentioned that's what his costume was. I was the only one out of the two of us still dressed in costume, BF got out of his after the SW big photo shoot.



Ahh, okay. That was a different Mara, then. I think I saw you at the big photo shoot, though. My friends and I were taking pictures on our own and then got brought into the big group shot.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Itinkso said:


> I think you are correct, yulilin! All the early rumors pointed to JTA moving to an indoor theater and AIE was the first choice. With what they want to do with the Light Sabers during JTA, a larger indoor location necessary. They need to reconfigure the staging to maintain at least two groups of Younglings for the majority of the sessions.
> 
> AIE probably has the most room for that now, but, then again, I don't recall ever being in the Sounds Dangerous building. Would it have enough room for two groups of Younglings?



Man, it would be awesome if this is really what they're doing!


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Man, it would be awesome if this is really what they're doing!



After reading your post on the Frozen thread then this should be the direction they are going.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

nancipants said:


> Ahh, okay. That was a different Mara, then. I think I saw you at the big photo shoot, though. My friends and I were taking pictures on our own and then got brought into the big group shot.



Gotchya, my boyfriend was standing right beside me in Revan on the far left bottom of the pictures for the SW photo shoot.


----------



## Delilah1310

Hi there. We are planning an early June trip in 2015 and hoping that SWW will be part of it. It would be our first SWW, but not our first WDW trip. DS will be 7.

Did anyone try both of the SWW character meal options (Vader and friends for breakfast and then Jedi Mickey and friends for dinner)? 

If so, can you provide some details about what the food was like/what options and then also about the character interaction?

Also, anyone think it would be too much to do them both in the same day?

thanks in advance for any insight!


----------



## momof2halls

We did both meals galactic breakfast and jedi mickey dinner on the same day. It was awesome!  However, we found that because we only had 1 day at sww we missed out on a lot because we spent 4 hours on character meals. We are soo glad we did them both, but we have already decided we will not do them again. If you are going to pick one we enjoyed the galactic breakfast much more than the jedi mickey dinner.


----------



## Itinkso

Delilah1310 said:


> Hi there. We are planning an early June trip in 2015 and hoping that SWW will be part of it. It would be our first SWW, but not our first WDW trip. DS will be 7.  Did anyone try both of the SWW character meal options (Vader and friends for breakfast and then Jedi Mickey and friends for dinner)?  If so, can you provide some details about what the food was like/what options and then also about the character interaction?  Also, anyone think it would be too much to do them both in the same day?  thanks in advance for any insight!



Here's Kenny's review of Breakfast:
http://kennythepirate.com/2014/05/04/my-star-wars-dine-in-galactic-breakfast-review/

And Dinner:
http://kennythepirate.com/2014/05/1...and-vine-in-disneys-hollywood-studios-review/


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> Hi there. We are planning an early June trip in 2015 and hoping that SWW will be part of it. It would be our first SWW, but not our first WDW trip. DS will be 7.
> 
> Did anyone try both of the SWW character meal options (Vader and friends for breakfast and then Jedi Mickey and friends for dinner)?
> 
> If so, can you provide some details about what the food was like/what options and then also about the character interaction?
> 
> Also, anyone think it would be too much to do them both in the same day?
> 
> thanks in advance for any insight!



We only did the Sci Fi breakfast and had ressies for the first sitting (I think it was 7:45am) we were there until about 8:40am and we took our time. I would think that later ressies would have more of a wait. Just something to keep in mind
We loved the breakfast and it's a great time saver to meet Vader and Boba Fett. The characters that came to our table were Stormtroopers, Jawas and Greedo. Standard get out of the car(table) take pic and sit back down. I loved that they were showing clips from the movies on the screen. The food was great and we even got a little box with extra pastries to take for later.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Delilah1310 said:


> Hi there. We are planning an early June trip in 2015 and hoping that SWW will be part of it. It would be our first SWW, but not our first WDW trip. DS will be 7.
> 
> Did anyone try both of the SWW character meal options (Vader and friends for breakfast and then Jedi Mickey and friends for dinner)?
> 
> If so, can you provide some details about what the food was like/what options and then also about the character interaction?
> 
> Also, anyone think it would be too much to do them both in the same day?
> 
> thanks in advance for any insight!



My boyfriend and I did both meals and loved it. The characters came right up to the tables... It was amazingly fun! Let's put it this way if they do it again this year we are totally going!

Hollywood and Vine buffet dinner with SW characters centers around Disney characters in Star Wars costumes. There were tons of good food choices and plenty of character interaction. Us big kids got lots of pictures with them and had a great meal.

Sci-fi Dinner Breakfast with SW characters centers around Star Wars characters, you get your picture with Darth Vader and Boba Fett in the beginning and then inside you see Boba Fett, Stormtroopers, Jawas and Greedo. It is dark inside the Sci-Fi dinner, excerpt from the movies are on the big screen while you eat along with other fun filled little blips with SW themes.

Edit: I just re-read your question and realized you asked if two in one day was too much.... it might be, depending on what is the most important thing you do during SWW. If meeting characters is high on your list these two restaurants fit the bill in a cool area with no lines to wait and food at the ready. The only thing that might be difficult is if you are trying to go to shows or fireworks too... But IF you schedule the breakfast for first thing and do dinner later in the day near the end of the show runs you probably doing pretty good. If you want to see the parade and schedule breakfast right off the bat your next stop should be going to find a good seat right after the meal... it really does depend on what you want to do, and how many days to do it in.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> We only did the Sci Fi breakfast and had ressies for the first sitting (I think it was 7:45am) we were there until about 8:40am and we took our time. I would think that later ressies would have more of a wait. Just something to keep in mind
> We loved the breakfast and it's a great time saver to meet Vader and Boba Fett. The characters that came to our table were Stormtroopers, Jawas and Greedo. Standard get out of the car(table) take pic and sit back down. I loved that they were showing clips from the movies on the screen. The food was great and we even got a little box with extra pastries to take for later.



I am going to have to remember to get that box for pastries later because I was so full when we left, but I didn't want to waste the goodies


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I am going to have to remember to get that box for pastries later because I was so full when we left, but I didn't want to waste the goodies



It was a great snack for the entire day


----------



## Delilah1310

thanks for all the first person accounts! 

DS7 has no interest in doing a lot of the sessions (meeting actors, learning about voice over work, etc.) He seems mostly interested in meeting SW characters and the chance to possibly train against Darth Maul (!!!) and if they do the fireworks again, that would be a must.

I'm thinking for the most flexibility we may consider a bkfst ressie as soon as possible on our 1 SWW day, and maybe the parade/fireworks pass - if they do that again. 

I know its early to start thinking about it when they haven't even announced anything, but we are just so thrilled that our schedule seems to work out this year!

thanks again all!


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> thanks for all the first person accounts!
> 
> DS7 has no interest in doing a lot of the sessions (meeting actors, learning about voice over work, etc.) He seems mostly interested in meeting SW characters and the chance to possibly train against Darth Maul (!!!) and if they do the fireworks again, that would be a must.
> 
> I'm thinking for the most flexibility we may consider a bkfst ressie as soon as possible on our 1 SWW day, and maybe the parade/fireworks pass - if they do that again.
> 
> I know its early to start thinking about it when they haven't even announced anything, but we are just so thrilled that our schedule seems to work out this year!
> 
> thanks again all!



Never to early to start planning. Remember to subscribe to the thread so you can get emails when new posts are up.
Getting the first available time for breakfast is great because you won't have to wait at all before hand.


----------



## breymickey

I have a question.  We are planning on going to SWW on what I hope will be opening day next year.  It will be our first visit.  Son is really into SW and super excited about new movies.  During SWW was the Star Tours ride a tier 1 ride or tier 2 ride.  Normally it is tier 2.  Already thinking about FP+ Ressies since we are taking some DW newbies.  Have hotel booked already for May 14-23.  Thanks in advance.  Now off to read the thread from 2014.


----------



## yulilin3

breymickey said:
			
		

> I have a question.  We are planning on going to SWW on what I hope will be opening day next year.  It will be our first visit.  Son is really into SW and super excited about new movies.  During SWW was the Star Tours ride a tier 1 ride or tier 2 ride.  Normally it is tier 2.  Already thinking about FP+ Ressies since we are taking some DW newbies.  Have hotel booked already for May 14-23.  Thanks in advance.  Now off to read the thread from 2014.



Star Tours stayed in tier 2. Happy reading and don't hesitate to ask any questions


----------



## The Sunrise Student

breymickey said:


> I have a question.  We are planning on going to SWW on what I hope will be opening day next year.  It will be our first visit.  Son is really into SW and super excited about new movies.  During SWW was the Star Tours ride a tier 1 ride or tier 2 ride.  Normally it is tier 2.  Already thinking about FP+ Ressies since we are taking some DW newbies.  Have hotel booked already for May 14-23.  Thanks in advance.  Now off to read the thread from 2014.



Yes hotels are already booking packages for that time. I booked my package about 2 months ago! 

Another tip is even if the dates change for SWW or discounts come in you can always change reservations or get the discounts applied. Did it last year with no problem!


----------



## lovethattink

Oops posted on wrong thread. The October edition of Star Wars Insider is the Star Wars Rebels Launch issue


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

So sorry if this has been discussed- I just read the first page but.... The first post mentions the special dining for SWW and has the dates beginning on May the 4 (ha) 


Does this mean that last year the special meals started on May 4 in the parks- or thats when you can book them?  I think it means they are being offered starting may the fourth right? When did reservations open?

Also- Are they only offered on the weekends- or weekdays as well?

Anyone know what type of breakfast food was offered at the Galactic Breakfast at SciFi?

THANK YOU!


----------



## Itinkso

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> So sorry if this has been discussed- I just read the first page but.... The first post mentions the special dining for SWW and has the dates beginning on May 4  Does this mean that last year the special meals started on May 4 in the parks- or thats when you can book them?  Also- Are they only offered on the weekends- or weekdays as well?  THANK YOU!



They began on May 4th and were offered daily through the final SWW. Booking began a few weeks before the opening date.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

AWESOME! Thank you!


----------



## lovethattink

My ds Anne I did the breakfast May 4th. It was so much fun.


----------



## breymickey

You guys are amazing and can't wait to figure out how best to plan the day.  My son doesn't know we are going for SWW.  It'll be a surprise!!!!  Thanks so much.  Back to page 30 of this years thread.  Only 191 more to go....


----------



## breymickey

You guys are awesome!!  Thanks so much for the quick response.  I am super excited.  And, my son doesn't know we are going for SWW so I want to plan it extra carefully.  Back to page 30 of the 2014 thread.  Only 291 more to go...  I'm sure I'll be back with more questions.  Have already subscribed.  Thanks again.


----------



## breymickey

Oh and we are booked may 14-23 at POR!!  So if the dates stay consistent, count us in!!!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

breymickey said:


> I have a question.  We are planning on going to SWW on what I hope will be opening day next year.  It will be our first visit.  Son is really into SW and super excited about new movies.  During SWW was the Star Tours ride a tier 1 ride or tier 2 ride.  Normally it is tier 2.  Already thinking about FP+ Ressies since we are taking some DW newbies.  Have hotel booked already for May 14-23.  Thanks in advance.  Now off to read the thread from 2014.



FWIW, Star Tours has a monster capacity so it can accommodate a lot of people throughout the day.  The longest we waited for it without a FP in 2013 was an hour, and that was at the beginning of a torrential downpour when all the characters were forced inside and guests were taking shelter in any indoor/covered attraction possible.  Other than that, we rode it 9 times over two days and never waited longer than 15-20 minutes for it when we went through SB.


----------



## breymickey

Good to know.  My son loves that ride!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

breymickey said:


> Oh and we are booked may 14-23 at POR!!  So if the dates stay consistent, count us in!!!



We booked for May 14th through May 25th at AKL... we are hoping that gets us two full SW weekends. Now it's pucker time waiting for the official announcement


----------



## yulilin3

new rumor floating around is that Soundstage 1 (where Darth 's Mall was last year and is currently housing Oaken's trading Post) will be used to make the 3rd TSMM track to expand the attraction
This would mean that Darth's Mall will probably be moved again to the tent behind RnRC
Again just a rumor but that's all we got right now


----------



## mmafan

The Sunrise Student said:


> We booked for May 14th through May 25th at AKL... we are hoping that gets us two full SW weekends. Now it's pucker time waiting for the official announcement



that's going to be a great trip......


----------



## lovethattink

I like the tent! 

It would be really cool if they did something daily for sww like they did FSF.


----------



## poison ivy

I thought the tent was a much better setup for Darth's Mall than last years placement in Soundstage 1.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> new rumor floating around is that Soundstage 1 (where Darth 's Mall was last year and is currently housing Oaken's trading Post) will be used to make the 3rd TSMM track to expand the attraction
> This would mean that Darth's Mall will probably be moved again to the tent behind RnRC
> Again just a rumor but that's all we got right now



TSMM is the most popular ride in the park, they should totally expand it. Still would like to see them build a better structure than the tent, but I am with you, the tent was much bigger than that little area.


----------



## pixie08

Does anyone think they will move the breakfast out of Sci-fi? I heard a lot of complaints about it not be conducive to character meals and too dark for good pictures?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I'm not even about to guess whether or not they will actually have the breakfast again. Or the dinner.

I booked a flight for Memorial Day, here's hoping they stick to the pattern. Waiting would mean the flight would be too expensive.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Exclusive information:  I was informed this morning that the 9th Star Wars movie will be called, "Star Wars 9:  Hippos in Space."

Source:  My 4 year old.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

MakiraMarlena said:


> I'm not even about to guess whether or not they will actually have the breakfast again. Or the dinner.



I agree with MakiraMarlena on this one, those character meals were very hush, hush... we were do lucky to have the inside scoop and get in on them! I know people I told only 24 hours later found the meals to be booked, or if they found them at all it was during the week and not on the weekends they were planning to be at the park.

So last year even with them being not widely advertised they booked very quickly.... I am thinking if they have them again they will push the limits on the cost and advertise them out to the public widely now that they have had there test run.

Yulilin, SWW vets, what's your take on this one... do you think they will have the character meals again?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jtowntoflorida said:


> Exclusive information:  I was informed this morning that the 9th Star Wars movie will be called, "Star Wars 9:  Hippos in Space."
> 
> Source:  My 4 year old.




 Awwww I was hoping it was going to be called Pigs in Space, a tribute to the old Muppet's show...


----------



## Itinkso

The Sunrise Student said:


> Yulilin, SWW vets, what's your take on this one... do you think they will have the character meals again?



It's highly likely. There had been talk of a permanent SW character meal due to the popularity of the limited run meals. But, everything got "Frozen" out and the meals didn't materialize. 

Even if construction begins in some areas of DHS, SciFi and H&V wouldn't be affected at all. I'm pretty sure the meals will be included again because they proved they could maintain the staffing, but, did reduce the Jawas and Troopers at times.


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:
			
		

> I'm not even about to guess whether or not they will actually have the breakfast again. Or the dinner.
> 
> I booked a flight for Memorial Day, here's hoping they stick to the pattern. Waiting would mean the flight would be too expensive.


I'm almost 100% sure they will have the character meals again, and in the same location


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:
			
		

> Exclusive information:  I was informed this morning that the 9th Star Wars movie will be called, "Star Wars 9:  Hippos in Space."
> 
> Source:  My 4 year old.



Way too funny!! Am I the only one trying to avoid spoilers of any kind on the movie?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Itinkso said:


> It's highly likely. There had been talk of a permanent SW character meal due to the popularity of the limited run meals. But, everything got "Frozen" out and the meals didn't materialize.
> 
> Even if construction begins in some areas of DHS, SciFi and H&V wouldn't be affected at all. I'm pretty sure the meals will be included again because they proved they could maintain the staffing, but, did reduce the Jawas and Troopers at times.



I was hoping with the full time presence of SW in DHS that they would have a Character Meal Dinning option full time. I told my boyfriend I would be very interested in seeing what construction and what not is going on while we are there in May 2015, hoping to see some progress towards SW themed areas.

I am still hoping, on hands and knees begging, for a Cantina Restaurant to be part of the new SW theme!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Way too funny!! Am I the only one trying to avoid spoilers of any kind on the movie?



I am with you, I hate spoilers... I was glad to see old cast being incorporated, and to hear JJ Abrams wasn't going to rely on just CGI that there would be models and real interaction. But that is about all I have let myself look at.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I'm almost 100% sure they will have the character meals again, and in the same location



Ok, I have heard rumor from a podcast that they were going to do like a lane/alley from Star Tours to the echo lake area....

Has there been any signs of any construction yet?


----------



## Itinkso

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok, I have heard rumor from a podcast that they were going to do like a lane/alley from Star Tours to the echo lake area....  Has there been any signs of any construction yet?



Just the early closing of AIE. I think they are determining venues for permanent Frozen events before they finalize exactly where SW venues are placed. Frozen is an unexpected phenomenon and they have to prioritize it into the long-range plans.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:
			
		

> Ok, I have heard rumor from a podcast that they were going to do like a lane/alley from Star Tours to the echo lake area....
> 
> Has there been any signs of any construction yet?



No signs at all


----------



## aribelle

And let's remember that once the construction starts, it will probably include a theatre to premiere Episode 21.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

itinkso said:


> just the early closing of aie. I think they are determining venues for permanent frozen events before they finalize exactly where sw venues are placed. Frozen is an unexpected phenomenon and they have to prioritize it into the long-range plans.



aie?!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

aribelle said:


> And let's remember that once the construction starts, it will probably include a theatre to premiere Episode 21.



LOL too funny!


----------



## Itinkso

The Sunrise Student said:


> aie?!



American Idol Experience. I always thought it was just AI up until recently... anyway, it's gone now.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Itinkso said:


> American Idol Experience. I always thought it was just AI up until recently... anyway, it's gone now.



Gotchya, Yeah I always expected that to end up part of SW themed area... AIE just never did that well.

I do hope Yulilin is right and they used the old Who Wants To Be A Millionaire stage for the new shows during SWW. With the awesome stadium seating in that place everyone can see what's going on, and they already have the TV screens up to view things.

PS I also hear the Indiana Jones Stunt Show is closing down too... that would go inline with the podcast I heard making that area part of the SW themed area... any truth to the closing?


----------



## lovethattink

I heard indy was closing,  then later that it wasn't.  Jim Hill media had an interesting blog post about it.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Gotchya, Yeah I always expected that to end up part of SW themed area... AIE just never did that well.
> 
> I do hope Yulilin is right and they used the old Who Wants To Be A Millionaire stage for the new shows during SWW. With the awesome stadium seating in that place everyone can see what's going on, and they already have the TV screens up to view things.
> 
> PS I also hear the Indiana Jones Stunt Show is closing down too... that would go inline with the podcast I heard making that area part of the SW themed area... any truth to the closing?



Just to clarify:
Millionaire was housed where TSMM is now. ABC Theater (recently AIE) housed a number of shows before like Doug Live and it was the original theater where the SWW shows were


----------



## poison ivy

I was wondering if the Millionaire show was dismantled for TSMM.  It did have great stadium seating.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Just to clarify:
> Millionaire was housed where TSMM is now. ABC Theater (recently AIE) housed a number of shows before like Doug Live and it was the original theater where the SWW shows were



Ahhhh I see, guess I was all mixed up then...

Speaking of the Premier Theater and Frozen

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2014/09/froze...dering-oakens-to-remain-at-hollywood-studios/

So I wonder where stuff will end up...

PS please help this dizzy lady... what is the AFI Showcase that they mention in the article?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

poison ivy said:


> I was wondering if the Millionaire show was dismantled for TSMM.  It did have great stadium seating.



 I was all mixed up and thought that was still there, would have been great seating....


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ahhhh I see, guess I was all mixed up then...
> 
> Speaking of the Premier Theater and Frozen
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2014/09/froze...dering-oakens-to-remain-at-hollywood-studios/
> 
> So I wonder where stuff will end up...



My best guess:
Frozen sing along stays at Premiere Theater
Oaken's Trading post (merchandise and play in the snow) at the old AFI museum and store (old exit to Backlot Tour)
Soundstage 1 will be the new home for the 3rd track of TSMM
SWW shows at ABC Theater (old AIE)
Darth's Mall tent behind RnRC


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> My best guess:
> Frozen sing along stays at Premiere Theater
> Oaken's Trading post (merchandise and play in the snow) at the old AFI museum and store (old exit to Backlot Tour)
> Soundstage 1 will be the new home for the 3rd track of TSMM
> SWW shows at ABC Theater (old AIE)
> Darth's Mall tent behind RnRC



Gotchya, on the ABC Theater being possible new location for SWW shows. 

Well.... the ABC Theater is pretty massive, isn't it? Probably help with getting more people into the shows... How is the viewing? (I never do the AIE, and have never been inside to know sizing.)


----------



## poison ivy

The Sunrise Student said:


> I was all mixed up and thought that was still there, would have been great seating....



I was right there with you until yulilin chimed in!   



yulilin3 said:


> My best guess:
> Frozen sing along stays at Premiere Theater
> Oaken's Trading post (merchandise and play in the snow) at the old AFI museum and store (old exit to Backlot Tour)
> Soundstage 1 will be the new home for the 3rd track of TSMM
> SWW shows at ABC Theater (old AIE)
> Darth's Mall tent behind RnRC



OMG!  this it insane!  

Do you know how many the old AIE venue seats compared to the 1500 capacity at the premiere theatre?


----------



## Itinkso

poison ivy said:


> Do you know how many the old AIE venue seats compared to the 1500 capacity at the premiere theatre?



They're comparable. Approximately 1,000 seats in each venue.


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> They're comparable. Approximately 1,000 seats in each venue.



Right. With AIE having close to 100 less.


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> I was right there with you until yulilin chimed in!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  this it insane!
> 
> Do you know how many the old AIE venue seats compared to the 1500 capacity at the premiere theatre?



ABC Theater seats 1000 people. I believe Premiere Theater is around 1100 counting the stands in the back


----------



## poison ivy

according to Disney - the Premiere Theatre seats 1500.
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...backlot-theater-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/

that's a third more than AIE.  which does seem pretty significant for the popular SWW events.  Or maybe with my limited 2 yr experience at SWW, I happen to have only been to the shows that were at full capacity vs many that are not.


----------



## yulilin3

Lovethattink and Itinkso...we need to stop answering the same thing at the same time


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Lovethattink and Itinkso...we need to stop answering the same thing at the same time



I only answered because I thought you both weren't on!


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> according to Disney - the Premiere Theatre seats 1500.
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...backlot-theater-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> that's a third more than AIE.  which does seem pretty significant for the popular SWW events.  Or maybe with my limited 2 yr experience at SWW, I happen to have only been to the shows that were at full capacity vs many that are not.



That was before it was enclosed and redone


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> ABC Theater seats 1000 people. I believe Premiere Theater is around 1100 counting the stands in the back



 and here I was hoping it would be bigger... How about the monitors in ABC TV Theater (Can't tell I have been trying to educate myself with Wiki can you?) If my bad memory serves me at all that is where the held the Mark Hamill show last year because they could not only put it on the monitors inside but out... do you think they would do that? I mean for SWW shows display the shows on all monitors including the outdoor one?


----------



## poison ivy

yulilin3 said:


> That was before it was enclosed and redone



Ok I think I get it and for the record, I don't care how many experts reply!!

the more the merrier!!

I found some old photos on google of the interior of the backlot theatre and it looks like entirely bench seating for the hunchback show.  That would definitely change the numbers from what the premiere theatre has.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:
			
		

> and here I was hoping it would be bigger... How about the monitors in ABC TV Theater (Can't tell I have been trying to educate myself with Wiki can you?) If my bad memory serves me at all that is where the held the Mark Hamill show last year because they could not only put it on the monitors inside but out... do you think they would do that? I mean for SWW shows display the shows on all monitors including the outdoor one?



Mark Hamill's show was inside Premiere theater, they just broadcasted it inside ABC theater and also on the jumbotron outside. 
But yes, they could do the show inside and show on the jumbotron


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:
			
		

> Ok I think I get it and for the record, I don't care how many experts reply!!
> 
> the more the merrier!!
> 
> I found some old photos on google of the interior of the backlot theatre and it looks like entirely bench seating for the hunchback show.  That would definitely change the numbers from what the premiere theatre has.



Yep, that's why. Used to be bench seating and changed to individual seats.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Mark Hamill's show was inside Premiere theater, they just broadcasted it inside ABC theater and also on the jumbotron outside.
> But yes, they could do the show inside and show on the jumbotron



Oh, I didn't realize it was in there too... just assumed (yup there I go making an *** of myself) that because it was on the jumbotron that it must have been held inside The ABC TV Theater.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Oh, I didn't realize it was in there too... just assumed (yup there I go making an *** of myself) that because it was on the jumbotron that it must have been held inside The ABC TV Theater.



you know you never make an *** of yourself.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> you know you never make an *** of yourself.



LOL I always tell people the hair color is just hair color, not artificial intelligence, I am a natural blonde  So I always tend to be dizzy and make an *** of myself 

Picture was taken Dec 2006


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Lovethattink and Itinkso...we need to stop answering the same thing at the same time



Lol.



Itinkso said:


> I only answered because I thought you both weren't on!



I didn't know my in - laws have a computer and wifi now! But next destination doesn't. I know I said I won't be on for two weeks except occasionally.


----------



## jillmc40

I just bought our airline tickets yesterday for Memorial Day weekend. My ds 6th bday, and what I thought would be a sww since he is a huge fan. Now I am a little nervous it might not happen that weekend!  That would really stink!!  I have not read the whole thread, I am going to start now, but it didn't even dawn on me it might not be that weekend . Duh!!!  Now I have to agonize until December. Booooo!

Thank you for starting the thread. I will start reading now


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jillmc40 said:


> I just bought our airline tickets yesterday for Memorial Day weekend. My ds 6th bday, and what I thought would be a sww since he is a huge fan. Now I am a little nervous it might not happen that weekend!  That would really stink!!  I have not read the whole thread, I am going to start now, but it didn't even dawn on me it might not be that weekend . Duh!!!  Now I have to agonize until December. Booooo!
> 
> Thank you for starting the thread. I will start reading now



I know it's a gamble, but if you look at what Yulilin has posted for past schedule you can see that they have been pretty consistent for years now with last two weekends in May, first two in June.

I placed the same bet two months ago that you did and booked AKL for May 14th to the 25th hoping to catch 2 of the four SWWs (we are hoping to march both weekends too).

Keep your eyes on Yulilin's first post, if you do nothing else, she always keeps us apprised on everything!


----------



## jillmc40

The Sunrise Student said:


> I know it's a gamble, but if you look at what Yulilin has posted for past schedule you can see that they have been pretty consistent for years now with last two weekends in May, first two in June.
> 
> I placed the same bet two months ago that you did and booked AKL for May 14th to the 25th hoping to catch 2 of the four SWWs (we are hoping to march both weekends too).
> 
> Keep your eyes on Yulilin's first post, if you do nothing else, she always keeps us apprised on everything!



Thank you!  After reading through all of the posts I am feeling a little better now.  It is DS's bday so I am thinking we will have to go that weekend anyway.  We will have just been there in April for 10 days, but I just couldn't pass up SWW for his bday.  

We have never been to a SWW before so it should be fun!  We will be staying at Boardwalk hopefully (7 mo window next month!).  I am also hoping for the character meals.  I loved the idea of the Sci-Fi breakfast, I hope it comes back!!

For now I will just wait...somewhat patiently


----------



## jillmc40

How late do the festivities go at the parks during SWW?  We have DS6(will be) and DD8.  We were thinking we would get there super early, meet characters, do the parade, and then leave early evening?  I guess there is fireworks.  But if we are not going to meet the actors, or see the shows (they are more for adults I am thinking?), just get DS to do PTA, and meet the characters he really likes, is it an ALL DAY every day thing?  We will be there late Wednesday to late Monday, and plan to spend fri, sat, sun in DHS.

I was thinking we would maybe go to Epcot for dinner, or the Boardwalk?  Or are we going to be there so late because there is so much to do we just grab food and collapse in our room (I'm being dramatic) 

I have no idea what to expect!  I also have to fit in (probably Thursday) a day for DD to celebrate her First Communion (she will have received it the weekend before).  This day has to have absolutely nothing to do with Star Wars...We might not even be allowed to say the words   She is not a fan - although she secretly wants to hug Chewwy but is "doing it for her brother"


----------



## Itinkso

jillmc40 said:


> How late do the festivities go at the parks during SWW?  We have DS6(will be) and DD8.  We were thinking we would get there super early, meet characters, do the parade, and then leave early evening?  I guess there is fireworks.  But if we are not going to meet the actors, or see the shows (they are more for adults I am thinking?), just get DS to do PTA, and meet the characters he really likes, is it an ALL DAY every day thing?  We will be there late Wednesday to late Monday, and plan to spend fri, sat, sun in DHS.  I was thinking we would maybe go to Epcot for dinner, or the Boardwalk?  Or are we going to be there so late because there is so much to do we just grab food and collapse in our room (I'm being dramatic)   I have no idea what to expect!  I also have to fit in (probably Thursday) a day for DD to celebrate her First Communion (she will have received it the weekend before).  This day has to have absolutely nothing to do with Star Wars...We might not even be allowed to say the words   She is not a fan - although she secretly wants to hug Chewwy but is "doing it for her brother"



You do need to get there at rope drop to sign up for Jedi Training Academy. You may want to rope drop another morning for Chewie's line. We did that on the final SWW day and met him by 8:05. 

You can easily take a break and head to Epcot as you don't need to watch the parade each day. The characters roam throughout the late morning and afternoon so you'll catch them for sure.

Fireworks will take place 15 minutes before the park closes. The only other thing to consider is the weather. If afternoon thunderstorms are forecast, schedule a morning JTA session. Try to meet characters during good weather on your first day so that you don't end up missing any if the weather turns bad.


----------



## jillmc40

Itinkso said:


> You do need to get there at rope drop to sign up for Jedi Training Academy. You may want to rope drop another morning for Chewie's line. We did that on the final SWW day and met him by 8:05.
> 
> You can easily take a break and head to Epcot as you don't need to watch the parade each day. The characters roam throughout the late morning and afternoon so you'll catch them for sure.
> 
> Fireworks will take place 15 minutes before the park closes. The only other thing to consider is the weather. If afternoon thunderstorms are forecast, schedule a morning JTA session. Try to meet characters during good weather on your first day so that you don't end up missing any if the weather turns bad.



Good point!  We will try to do it all sooner rather than later!  Thank you!  Is rope drop earlier than park open during SWW?  I remember one year we planned to get to DHS for Rope Drop (not during SWW).  We got there before the park opened, and it was already open!  What is the suggested time to get there?

If it rains do they move characters inside or is it no characters at all?


----------



## Itinkso

jillmc40 said:


> Good point!  We will try to do it all sooner rather than later!  Thank you!  Is rope drop earlier than park open during SWW?  I remember one year we planned to get to DHS for Rope Drop (not during SWW).  We got there before the park opened, and it was already open!  What is the suggested time to get there?
> 
> If it rains do they move characters inside or is it no characters at all?



Last year, guests began entering @ 7:30 and the Stormtrooper opening was a few minutes later.

I'm not sure where the characters went during the rain - we were stuck at Fairfax Faire because lightning was striking close by and no one was moving anywhere. yulilin can address this better than me! She is, by far, the expert with great info and tips!!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

jillmc40 said:


> If it rains do they move characters inside or is it no characters at all?





Itinkso said:


> I'm not sure where the characters went during the rain - we were stuck at Fairfax Faire because lightning was striking close by and no one was moving anywhere. yulilin can address this better than me! She is, by far, the expert with great info and tips!!



We were there during the post-Andrea period of a lot of rain in 2013.  The characters disappear in the rain, other than the ones that meet inside, which in 2013 was only the characters that met at Darth Mall.  On the night we had rain, we had A LOT of rain...it rained for hours and hours.  The park emptied out after about an hour when it was obvious that none of the SWW stuff was really happening anymore.  They did end up cancelling Hoopla that night as well.


----------



## yulilin3

jillmc40 said:


> Good point!  We will try to do it all sooner rather than later!  Thank you!  Is rope drop earlier than park open during SWW?  I remember one year we planned to get to DHS for Rope Drop (not during SWW).  We got there before the park opened, and it was already open!  What is the suggested time to get there?
> 
> If it rains do they move characters inside or is it no characters at all?



Official opening time during SWW is 8am but the park opens around 7:30am with the stormtrooper welcome show at 7:35am, that takes about 10 minutes then you're free to go.
If you are signing up for JTA stay to the left of Hollywood Blvd and after the welcome show CM will direct you where to go. Strollers are not allowed in the line for sign ups so you have to park them before hand
Characters don't have a rain location, the only ones that keep meeting are the ones that are inside.
If you are signing up for JTA be at the entrance no later than 7:15am so you have less time in line waiting to sign up


----------



## jillmc40

Thank you everyone for the info!!  I'm sure I will have more questions, but this is a great start!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hello jillmc40,

Another tip... you don't even have to stay at the park all day either. If you are worried about your son making it through a fireworks night go back to your hotel, do a swim/nap session. You are planning to stay at the Boardwalk (we stayed at the Boardwalk Inn for 2014 SWW) it was so easy to go back and forth between DHS and the Boardwalk! You are planning to stay at one of the easiest resort areas to traverse back and forth from during this event.

My BF and I would got back and forth from DHS and the BWI several times a day because we were one the of the crazy ones to do celebrity autographs and had art work for them to sign, so we wouldn't carry those items all day. We would fetch them before it was time to sign and then take them back so they wouldn't get ruined, and whether we walked it or took the boat back it was super easy!


----------



## yulilin3

TBT time, this week's is all about the 501st. I just love this group of people. This is from SWW 2009


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Yulilin, I hadn't seen the biker scout, with speeder before, that's awesome 

Keeping up with Yulilin's theme... Here is one of our Disers Ash, marching with the 501st for the first time at Disney in his white officer uniform at 2013 SWW


----------



## yulilin3

Sad with the imminent clousure of Backlot Tour, and this now poses a new set of questions
If the close the entire area where will all the meet and greets during SWW go?
My guess is Streets of America, they have plenty of room to add Darth Vader, the Fetts, Darth Maul and the roaming characters.
Backlot Tours cast members have a meeting today at 5pm where they will be informed of when they are closing, I'll try and get this info and report back


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Sad with the imminent clousure of Backlot Tour, and this now poses a new set of questions
> If the close the entire area where will all the meet and greets during SWW go?
> My guess is Streets of America, they have plenty of room to add Darth Vader, the Fetts, Darth Maul and the roaming characters.
> Backlot Tours cast members have a meeting today at 5pm where they will be informed of when they are closing, I'll try and get this info and report back



Oh wow.  Didn't realize that was closing so soon too.  Hope its not closing too soon.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Oh wow.  Didn't realize that was closing so soon too.  Hope its not closing too soon.



The CM meeting is today at 5pm, so I'll have more this evening. But they have been scheduled to work only until Oct. 10th


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> The CM meeting is today at 5pm, so I'll have more this evening. But they have been scheduled to work only until Oct. 10th



Oh good. So there's time.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I know there had been talk about shutting down both Backlot and Lights, Motors, Action extreme Stunt Show.... an news on the Stunt show?

This was on WDW New Today....


http://wdwnt.com/blog/2014/09/bye-b...coming-many-current-attractions-closing-soon/


----------



## k_null81

So we usually go to WDW in May and usually spend a couple hours at the Studios during SWW's because my husband is a huge fan but we don't usually do any of the events...this year I'm hoping to maybe actually watch some of the events.  My question is I have seen video's on Youtube of what looks like dance contest on the main stage and also on the stage where they do the Jedi academy.  Can someone tell me if this is something they do every day during SWW's?  Seems some videos were in the evening and some I saw it was still light out.  Just wondering is this a specific show?  Or is it random?  TIA!


----------



## Itinkso

k_null81 said:


> So we usually go to WDW in May and usually spend a couple hours at the Studios during SWW's because my husband is a huge fan but we don't usually do any of the events...this year I'm hoping to maybe actually watch some of the events.  My question is I have seen video's on Youtube of what looks like dance contest on the main stage and also on the stage where they do the Jedi academy.  Can someone tell me if this is something they do every day during SWW's?  Seems some videos were in the evening and some I saw it was still light out.  Just wondering is this a specific show?  Or is it random?  TIA!



A video that was recently posted was from 2009's Hyperspace Hoopla. Hoopla's last year was 2013 and it is no longer a part of SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

k_null81 said:


> So we usually go to WDW in May and usually spend a couple hours at the Studios during SWW's because my husband is a huge fan but we don't usually do any of the events...this year I'm hoping to maybe actually watch some of the events.  My question is I have seen video's on Youtube of what looks like dance contest on the main stage and also on the stage where they do the Jedi academy.  Can someone tell me if this is something they do every day during SWW's?  Seems some videos were in the evening and some I saw it was still light out.  Just wondering is this a specific show?  Or is it random?  TIA!





Itinkso said:


> A video that was recently posted was from 2009's Hyperspace Hoopla. Hoopla's last year was 2013 and it is no longer a part of SWW.



Yeah, it sounds like Hyperspace Hoopla. But you can look for videos for:
Behind the Force
Stars of the Saga
Symphony in the Stars (those were the fireworks this year)

And official word is out that Backlot Tour is closing next Saturday the 27th.


----------



## poison ivy

Are they planning something with Marvel in that Backlot area?


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> Are they planning something with Marvel in that Backlot area?



It's looking more like a Pixar expansion.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> And official word is out that Backlot Tour is closing next Saturday the 27th.



Wow! My thoughts are with all the Attractions CMs... they deserved much more notice than this. Hopefully they'll be able to stay in DHS. 

Closing on the 27th to give time for Oaken's and the snow-play area to start up on the 29th?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

yulilin3 said:


> And official word is out that Backlot Tour is closing next Saturday the 27th.



Wow, that is fast.  I wonder if this means that Disney will actually do...whatever it is they're doing with DHS...quickly.  The speed of the Harry Potter expansion had to have been embarrassing for Disney, considering how long it took them to complete New Fantasyland.



poison ivy said:


> Are they planning something with Marvel in that Backlot area?



Marvel licensed the Florida park use of pretty much its entire universe to Universal way back in the 1990s.  While Disney owns Marvel, ironically, they have no right to use most of their characters in the Florida parks, with that right residing exclusively with their biggest competitor.  There are some exceptions, but they're for lesser known Marvel properties like the Guardians of the Galaxy and Big Hero 6.  I don't think the properties that Disney can work with have enough appeal to do anything major in the parks with.


----------



## poison ivy

> Marvel licensed the Florida park use of pretty much its entire universe to Universal way back in the 1990s.  While Disney owns Marvel, ironically, they have no right to use most of their characters in the Florida parks, with that right residing exclusively with their biggest competitor.  There are some exceptions, but they're for lesser known Marvel properties like the Guardians of the Galaxy and Big Hero 6.  I don't think the properties that Disney can work with have enough appeal to do anything major in the parks with.


right.  thanks.  Apparently Universal holds the rights for theme park use East of the Mississippi.
 So Orlando is out.


----------



## lovethattink

Whoa. That's soon.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Wow! My thoughts are with all the Attractions CMs... they deserved much more notice than this. Hopefully they'll be able to stay in DHS.
> 
> Closing on the 27th to give time for Oaken's and the snow-play area to start up on the 29th?





lovethattink said:


> Whoa. That's soon.



The full time and part time CM are being cross trained for other attractions at DHS the college program kids are being sent to MK
This is my last post on this subject since it has no real use on the SWW thread other than, if they close the entire area where will the meet and greets for SWW be?
But this little attraction has a very special place in my heart and even though I understand the clousure it'll be missed by my family for very special reasons, we will be there next Saturday saying goodbye...(using my Forrest Gump voice) and that's all I have to say about that


----------



## Skywise

Was just peeking at the resort prices for end of may/june for the same time I was there last year.



The prices are $150 more/night than last year!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Skywise said:


> Was just peeking at the resort prices for end of may/june for the same time I was there last year.
> 
> 
> 
> The prices are $150 more/night than last year!



The discounts haven't come out yet, those are usually announced, IF there are any, for that time frame around January. Trust me I am hoping for discounts as well!

PS I already booked mine, and when the discounts come out I will get them applied... I did this last year as well and it worked out wonderfully!


----------



## Skywise

The Sunrise Student said:


> The discounts haven't come out yet, those are usually announced, IF there are any, for that time frame around January. Trust me I am hoping for discounts as well!
> 
> PS I already booked mine, and when the discounts come out I will get them applied... I did this last year as well and it worked out wonderfully!



Yeah I was able to do that last year too which helped immensely, especially as my parents could join me and they got the florida resident discount.  But it's still an assumption that they'll offer the discount.  Costs are bad across the entire trip though - I'm trying to get some friends to come out with me for next year and I thought I'd sweeten the pot by offering to cover the entire cost of our shared room - But with airfare plus ticket prices for 3 days the resort room ends up being the cheapest part of the entire trip!  (Unless I stay at a deluxe resort.  )  That doesn't even include dining.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Skywise said:


> Yeah I was able to do that last year too which helped immensely, especially as my parents could join me and they got the florida resident discount.  But it's still an assumption that they'll offer the discount.  Costs are bad across the entire trip though - I'm trying to get some friends to come out with me for next year and I thought I'd sweeten the pot by offering to cover the entire cost of our shared room - But with airfare plus ticket prices for 3 days the resort room ends up being the cheapest part of the entire trip!  (Unless I stay at a deluxe resort.  )  That doesn't even include dining.



Yeah it's getting crazy, been tossing around the idea of becoming a DVC owner since I seem to be going out to WDW at least once a year. Almost seems silly at this point not to consider it.


----------



## jillmc40

The Sunrise Student said:


> Yeah it's getting crazy, been tossing around the idea of becoming a DVC owner since I seem to be going out to WDW at least once a year. Almost seems silly at this point not to consider it.



I have not been a DVC owner for long, but I will say this...If it weren't for owning DVC I would not even consider making this extra trip and staying at BWV.  I just couldn't afford it.  So far, it has really been a good experience owning.  We have multiple trips planned that I would have not been able to do if it were not for DVC.  One being staying a night in Hawaii in a 2 bedroom.  If this is a regular thing for you then I would suggest looking into it at least.  Read the boards here, you will get waaaayyyy more info than a guide will tell you 

I actually came on to ask a question about eating, but I basically answered myself while asking 

But now DS wants to know: Is Plo-koon available for meeting?  The knowledge this child has of characters blows me away


----------



## yulilin3

jillmc40 said:


> I have not been a DVC owner for long, but I will say this...If it weren't for owning DVC I would not even consider making this extra trip and staying at BWV.  I just couldn't afford it.  So far, it has really been a good experience owning.  We have multiple trips planned that I would have not been able to do if it were not for DVC.  One being staying a night in Hawaii in a 2 bedroom.  If this is a regular thing for you then I would suggest looking into it at least.  Read the boards here, you will get waaaayyyy more info than a guide will tell you
> 
> I actually came on to ask a question about eating, but I basically answered myself while asking
> 
> But now DS wants to know: *Is Plo-koon available for meeting?*  The knowledge this child has of characters blows me away


The character: no
If James Arnold Taylor comes back next year (I think he will and he'll host again) then he can meet the voice of Plo Koon


----------



## jillmc40

yulilin3 said:


> The character: no
> If James Arnold Taylor comes back next year (I think he will and he'll host again) then he can meet the voice of Plo Koon



Thank you!  He is 6, so I am thinking the voice isn't going to cut it 

When do the maps and details come out?  I know they announce dates in December, but is that when all the details come out as well?


----------



## yulilin3

jillmc40 said:


> Thank you!  He is 6, so I am thinking the voice isn't going to cut it
> 
> When do the maps and details come out?  I know they announce dates in December, but is that when all the details come out as well?



All the info comes out at scattered times. Dates should be around Dec/Jan. celebs list anywhere from Feb to April. Shows and fp availability came out in May not sure if they will release this info earlier next year. You won't be able to get a map until the first week of the first weekend event


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jillmc40 said:


> I have not been a DVC owner for long, but I will say this...If it weren't for owning DVC I would not even consider making this extra trip and staying at BWV.  I just couldn't afford it.  So far, it has really been a good experience owning.  We have multiple trips planned that I would have not been able to do if it were not for DVC.  One being staying a night in Hawaii in a 2 bedroom.  If this is a regular thing for you then I would suggest looking into it at least.  Read the boards here, you will get waaaayyyy more info than a guide will tell you



I keep tossing the idea around, but one of the things that worries me is that I keep hearing alot of the DVCs are run down and don't get refreshed as often as the hotel sides do. 

I have been reading the boards, the two locations I was BCV or BLT... 

One minute I am ready buy right that second, the next I keep reading and start thinking maybe not... Cause I feel like if I am going to pay this much for a Disney experience I want the Disney experience, not some run down resort at extreme pricing.

BUT if they make a SW resort, I would flip kittens and buy


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> The character: no
> If James Arnold Taylor comes back next year (I think he will and he'll host again) then he can meet the voice of Plo Koon



Do you think he will?! I know that they having him hosting Star War Celebration in Anaheim in April, we (my BF and I) even talked to James about it when were met him. He was in fact meeting people from SWC during weekend 5 of SWW 2014 to iron out details he told us.

SWC is less than a month from SWW IF they start SWW May 15 2015. So poor James will be really busy if he pulls down those two events one right after the other.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Do you think he will?! I know that they having him hosting Star War Celebration in Anaheim in April, we (my BF and I) even talked to James about it when were met him. He was in fact meeting people from SWC during weekend 5 of SWW 2014 to iron out details he told us.
> 
> SWC is less than a month from SWW IF they start SWW May 15 2015. So poor James will be really busy if he pulls down those two events one right after the other.



I'm sure he can do it, when he comes to SWW he builds his own little voice over studio in the bathroom of his hotel room so he can continue working from here so he won't miss any work that needs to be done. Also he lives in L.A. so celebration won't be too far from home


----------



## lovethattink

A couple years ago he posted pictures of his makeshift studio in his room. 

His wife was telling me they stayed in FL all 5 weekends this year and didn't travel back and forth.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sure he can do it, when he comes to SWW he builds his own little voice over studio in the bathroom of his hotel room so he can continue working from here so he won't miss any work that needs to be done. Also he lives in L.A. so celebration won't be too far from home



That would be cool, I think he does a super good job being Masters of Ceremonies, and his show is FUN!

Also I just noticed during another preview for SW Rebels that he at least has a cameo roll, and if you look the show up on IMDB he is listed for 1 show. Wonder if they will keep having him pop in from time to time.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> A couple years ago he posted pictures of his makeshift studio in his room.
> 
> His wife was telling me they stayed in FL all 5 weekends this year and didn't travel back and forth.



WOW... can't  imagine getting to stay at Disney for 5 weeks.... huge sigh, sounds heavenly to me!


----------



## yulilin3

here's a video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcJ8L7U3rqI&list=UUv7KWGz2eGMH3cWorONKgwA


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> That would be cool, I think he does a super good job being Masters of Ceremonies, and his show is FUN!
> 
> Also I just noticed during another preview for SW Rebels that he at least has a cameo roll, and if you look the show up on IMDB he is listed for 1 show. Wonder if they will keep having him pop in from time to time.



SWW 2013, several of the celebs had said they were going to appear in the new series. I hope they do! I noticed JAT in that preview too.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> here's a video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcJ8L7U3rqI&list=UUv7KWGz2eGMH3cWorONKgwA



 LOL OH MY GAWDS, that his hysterically AWESOME!!!


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> WOW... can't  imagine getting to stay at Disney for 5 weeks.... huge sigh, sounds heavenly to me!



We went for all 5 weekends. Stayed onsite for weekends 1, 3, 4, 5 and off site weekend 2. I was done with SWW by the end of 3. My ds and dh would have loved it to last longer. 

Not sure what will happen this year. Dh ended up requesting all of June off. But he'll only get one of those weeks.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> We went for all 5 weekends. Stayed onsite for weekends 1, 3, 4, 5 and off site weekend 2. I was done with SWW by the end of 3. My ds and dh would have loved it to last longer.
> 
> Not sure what will happen this year. Dh ended up requesting all of June off. But he'll only get one of those weeks.



Holy smokes, You and Yulilin are machines.... don't know how you do it. We are doing two weekends this year, last year we did only one and it didn't seem like enough! Was very pouty when we left!

PS I was talking about relaxing and enjoying ALL of Disney for 5 weeks...


----------



## yulilin3

TBT this week's it's about the celebrities

Dave Filoni Director of Star Wars the Clone Wars




Dave Prowse - Darth Vader


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Oh my GAWDS Yulilin the kids are so young and cute


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Oh my GAWDS Yulilin the kids are so young and cute



Thanks Sunshine


----------



## bella-noel

I read on a post a few weeks ago that there is an outside area of The Brown Derby to get a good view of the night time Star Wars activities while you eat, can someone verify that?

Thanks


----------



## MakiraMarlena

There's an outside lounge but it does not have a good view of the activites at the hat stage.


----------



## Itinkso

bella-noel said:


> I read on a post a few weeks ago that there is an outside area of The Brown Derby to get a good view of the night time Star Wars activities while you eat, can someone verify that?  Thanks



That would be the Brown Derby Lounge. There are trees between the Lounge and the Hat and stage. I would think you would only see the fireworks that are to the right of the Hat.


----------



## yulilin3

bella-noel said:


> I read on a post a few weeks ago that there is an outside area of The Brown Derby to get a good view of the night time Star Wars activities while you eat, can someone verify that?
> 
> Thanks



not outside of Brown Derby...maybe you are thinking the Bill and Mins area where there are tables and chairs and you can see the big jumbotron and also the fireworks?


----------



## bella-noel

So there is really no eateries in that area that have great views unless we do the dessert party?


----------



## Itinkso

bella-noel said:


> So there is really no eateries in that area that have great views unless we do the dessert party?



You can have dinner and then find a place near the stage or jumbotron screen. Fireworks take place 15 minutes before park closing and most restaurants are winding down for the night.


----------



## yulilin3

bella-noel said:


> So there is really no eateries in that area that have great views unless we do the dessert party?





Itinkso said:


> You can have dinner and then find a place near the stage or jumbotron screen. Fireworks take place 15 minutes before park closing and most restaurants are winding down for the night.



Like I said, you can buy food at Min and Bill's Dockside Diner and it has tables and chairs in an open area right in front of the jumbotron that shows the live video of what's happening on stage and you also get a good view of the fireworks. You can also buy food from any other counter service and grab a table at Min and Bill's and enjoy it there
Are you familiar with the park?


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Like I said, you can buy food at Min and Bill's Dockside Diner and it has tables and chairs in an open area right in front of the jumbotron that shows the live video of what's happening on stage and you also get a good view of the fireworks. You can also buy food from any other counter service and grab a table at Min and Bill's and enjoy it there
> Are you familiar with the park?



Just adding that many have To Go containers making it easy to take food there.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

When we did hoopla another fun food snack what the starwars meal buckets they have at the commissary, (it was R2D2 the year we did it).  We had a late lunch that day at a sit down place that was pretty filling then we did the R2D2 buckets for a healthy snack dinner.

That might be something for you to get to go stuff from the commissary for eating while waiting for the fireworks.


----------



## elbarto007

The Sunrise Student said:


> WOW, and here I thought I would be the first to subscribe when Yulilin started her thread, but I was beat out by three pages!
> 
> Super excited, already counting the days, already booked AKL Club Level for May 14th - 25th hoping to catch the first two weekends!



Candleshoe of course.  One of my faves.


----------



## Reizo

lovethattink said:


> We went for all 5 weekends. Stayed onsite for weekends 1, 3, 4, 5 and off site weekend 2. I was done with SWW by the end of 3. My ds and dh would have loved it to last longer.
> 
> Not sure what will happen this year. Dh ended up requesting all of June off. But he'll only get one of those weeks.



Man if that were only possible for us.  I'd love to go multiple weekends but so far since we started going to SWW 2 years ago, we've gone to two weekends each year.

Each year we've been lucky enough to go when the weather wasn't too bad and allowed us to dress up:




(Blurred photo, I know.  It's a screen grab from my vid I shot)

Of course, I'm the Jedi in the photo below:




Can't wait for 2015! I'm sure we'll be dressed up again


----------



## The Sunrise Student

elbarto007 said:


> Candleshoe of course.  One of my faves.


----------



## yulilin3

With todays announcement of a new Frozen package for the holiday season we can almost be 100% sure that the SWW package will be back.
So it's time to start saving, the SWW along with the Frozen summer fun package (included reserved spot for parade, soda, ice cream, dessert party for fireworks viewing) were $54 for adults and $32 for kids and $59 adults/$34 kids . This new Frozen package is $89 for adults and $59 for kids, and in my honest opinion, it has less value.
But we can now predict that the SWW package will go up in price, so anywhere between $54 and $90 per adult


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Reizo said:


> Man if that were only possible for us.  I'd love to go multiple weekends but so far since we started going to SWW 2 years ago, we've gone to two weekends each year.
> 
> Each year we've been lucky enough to go when the weather wasn't too bad and allowed us to dress up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Blurred photo, I know.  It's a screen grab from my vid I shot)
> 
> Of course, I'm the Jedi in the photo below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for 2015! I'm sure we'll be dressed up again



Too awesome, love the photos


----------



## bella-noel

6 years since we've been back to SWW, I can't wait for June 2015 

Picture of DS age 9 with Jango Fett (2008)


http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums.../189676_1007528321196_9058_n.jpg?t=1412194397


----------



## yulilin3

TBT all about the shows

Behind the Force with Ashley Eckstein and Dave Filoni




Stars of the Saga with Ray Park, Warwick Davis and Jay Lag'aia




Visit to the Maul with Ray Park




Padawan Mind Challenge with Snig and Oopla


----------



## lovethattink

Aww, is that dd with Dave and Ashley? 

Missed Snig and Oopla last year.

Hey everyone,  don't forget tomorrow is the Rebels movie!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Aww, is that dd with Dave and Ashley?
> 
> Missed Snig and Oopla last year.
> 
> Hey everyone,  don't forget tomorrow is the Rebels movie!



Yeah, I think this was 2008. And I'm recording the Rebels movie because we have a very early wake up call on Saturday cause we're volunteering for the Happy Haunted 5K at WWoS


----------



## Skywise

lovethattink said:


> Aww, is that dd with Dave and Ashley?
> 
> Missed Snig and Oopla last year.
> 
> Hey everyone,  don't forget tomorrow is the Rebels movie!



What station is this on?  I'm looking at DXD and their schedule says the first showing is Oct. 6?  (Which is doubly odd because they've been advertising it as Oct. 13...)


----------



## jar

Can't believe how much this thread grows when I stop reading it for a few days.  Have to keep more on top of it even though we are so far away from next May.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> What station is this on?  I'm looking at DXD and their schedule says the first showing is Oct. 6?  (Which is doubly odd because they've been advertising it as Oct. 13...)



http://www.starwars.com/news/star-w...-premieres-friday-october-3-on-disney-channel
The Rebels "movie" premieres tomorrow, the actual series is Oct. 13th


----------



## lovethattink

Skywise said:


> What station is this on?  I'm looking at DXD and their schedule says the first showing is Oct. 6?  (Which is doubly odd because they've been advertising it as Oct. 13...)



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVR9jpzABWo

According to the video link above it says the movie Friday, Oct 3, 9PM EST on the Disney Channel.

But the series will be on Disney XD on Monday nights.


----------



## lovethattink

I also saw a poster in Walmart last week, that showed the movie for Star Wars Rebels would be available to purchase there Oct 3.


----------



## lovethattink

After yesterday's announcement for the Holiday Frozen Premium Package at DHS, I'm both excited and apprehensive about packages for SWW!! We did the Rebel Rendezvous, Premium Package, and the character breakfast at Sci-Fi last year. 

I felt the Rebel Rendezvous was way overpriced. I would have to think twice about doing it again. I thought the breakfast was overpriced as well, but now it looks like a bargain after seeing the price of yesterday's released package. Though I loved the beef tenderloin and wouldn't think twice of doing it again. 

I doubt we would do the Premium package again. That's only because each time we've done it, SWW and for FSF ds overheated at the parade. We'll stick to catching the 501st and Rebel Legion at the end of their march.

How about you? What would make the perfect SWW special event? If the ones from last year return, which have your name written all over it?


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> http://www.starwars.com/news/star-w...-premieres-friday-october-3-on-disney-channel
> The Rebels "movie" premieres tomorrow, the actual series is Oct. 13th



Thanks!  Grumble grumble - I was at SWW, watch Disney XD and even have my TiVo recording the 3 minute snippets (because they're "new episodes") and hadn't heard a thing about the movie... and it's not even on Disney XD?!

I just don't get out enough...


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> After yesterday's announcement for the Holiday Frozen Premium Package at DHS, I'm both excited and apprehensive about packages for SWW!! We did the Rebel Rendezvous, Premium Package, and the character breakfast at Sci-Fi last year.
> 
> I felt the Rebel Rendezvous was way overpriced. I would have to think twice about doing it again. I thought the breakfast was overpriced as well, but now it looks like a bargain after seeing the price of yesterday's released package. Though I loved the beef tenderloin and wouldn't think twice of doing it again.
> 
> I doubt we would do the Premium package again. That's only because each time we've done it, SWW and for FSF ds overheated at the parade. We'll stick to catching the 501st and Rebel Legion at the end of their march.
> 
> How about you? What would make the perfect SWW special event? If the ones from last year return, which have your name written all over it?



I would def. do the SWW parade/dessert package, but I'm also thinking that the price will go way up compared to this years.
Not thinking of doing any of the meals, even though I enjoyed the Sci Fi breakfast I don't think I'll do it again and have no desire to do the H&V dinner


----------



## Skywise

lovethattink said:


> I doubt we would do the Premium package again. That's only because each time we've done it, SWW and for FSF ds overheated at the parade. We'll stick to catching the 501st and Rebel Legion at the end of their march.



I'd do the premium package again but not necessarily for the parade (which practically killed me trying to hold a spot in the blazing sun for an hour)  The whole area didn't make sense for parade viewing and I include the FP+ parade spaces for MK too - Once you're two, three rows back there's no point in reserving (let alone paying for) a space for a parade without some sort of staging or tiering to see over the heads of the people in front of you. (Which I doubt would ever happen with all the potential liability issues)

It was great for the fireworks though!

(Hmm... I wonder if they make portable step ladders... and if DW would allow them...  )

I'd do the character breakfast if I was going with a different group of people - But hanging out with my parents and other family members (who don't "get" character meals, let alone Star Wars  ) it just isn't worthwhile.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

lovethattink said:


> How about you? What would make the perfect SWW special event? If the ones from last year return, which have your name written all over it?



I was actually thinking about this last night, since we are planning a 2015 SWW trip.  When I heard about the meals last year, I said I'd jump all over them.  But in retrospect, I don't know if the one at Sci Fi holds much appeal, which is kinda shocking to me, since my original reaction was that it would be the one I'd prefer.  But in thinking about it...my daughter loves Boba Fett, and of course everyone loves Vader.  I don't think I'd be happy with a quick picture before a meal with them, and no possibility to get one with each character alone.  From what I saw of pictures from the inside of Sci Fi (and now finally have eaten there myself) I don't think I'd be happy with the quality of them, since the lighting is so poor.  Plus, it's fun to "spontaneously" meet up with a Jawa to trade with them out in the park.  So I think the breakfast would be a skip for me.

Because the classic characters are so hard to get without going through a long line multiple times, I do think the H&V meal would be a must-do for us.  It's just such a huge time saver.  

If they did a meal with Luke-Leia-C3PO-R2D2, I'd be all over that as well, though I don't think they really have a venue for that.

I'm not sure about the premium package.  Probably, depending the price and what's included.  As long as there was reserved seating at a show, I probably would because that's a timesaver itself.


----------



## iluvwdw_2002

Hey friends!  I'm sure this has been posted somewhere but I can't find it.  When does Disney usually post dates, events, activities, celebs, etc for SWW?  I'm working on hubby to possibly go. 

Thank you!!


----------



## williamscm3

I have 2 HS questions I hoped could be answered here:

1- Do they still do Darth Maul face paint in the park? My son had a caricature made last year at AK where they made him look like Nemo. Is there anything comparable in HS where he could be drawn to look like a Star Wars character? 

2- Are the R2D2 snack kits still available anywhere?

We will be celebrating my Star Wars obsessed sons 5th birthday next month at Disney World and hopefully coming to SWW next May!! Any Star Wars tips you may have for a normal day at HS outside of SWW that I can do for him would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> I have 2 HS questions I hoped could be answered here:
> 
> 1- Do they still do Darth Maul face paint in the park? My son had a caricature made last year at AK where they made him look like Nemo. Is there anything comparable in HS where he could be drawn to look like a Star Wars character?
> 
> 2- Are the R2D2 snack kits still available anywhere?
> 
> We will be celebrating my Star Wars obsessed sons 5th birthday next month at Disney World and hopefully coming to SWW next May!! Any Star Wars tips you may have for a normal day at HS outside of SWW that I can do for him would be greatly appreciated!



1.- There's a face painting station right across from Star Tours that offers the Darth Maul make up, now I'm not sure if it's year round
2.- I haven't seen the R2D2 buckets inside the quick service restaurants ever since SWW. Not sure if they still have the popcorn buckets
What I'll do is the next time I go to DHS (probably next weekend) I'll make sure to ask about both face painting and buckets and I'll report back to you
You can sign him up for JTA, they do that everyday, you need to get to the park in the morning to sign up or else you risk all the spots being taken for the day.
You get different scenes during trips on Star Tours so try and get at least 2 rides in. Sometimes if you ask a CM if your son can be the Rebel Spy they will throw some pixie dust your way.
Hope this helps


----------



## yulilin3

iluvwdw_2002 said:


> Hey friends!  I'm sure this has been posted somewhere but I can't find it.  When does Disney usually post dates, events, activities, celebs, etc for SWW?  I'm working on hubby to possibly go.
> 
> Thank you!!



This is how it went for this years SWW (2014)
Dates announced in Dec. 2013 (they usually post the in Jan/Feb but we got them early this time)
Celebs anywhere from March to beginning of May
We knew about the shows because fp+ opened up for them, this happened 5/5/14. I'm thinking fp+ for the shows next year should open up maybe a month before the first weekend.
The map with all the times doesn't come out until the first weekend.
Make sure to read the first post of this thread, I keep updating with any new information we get so you don't have to read thru pages and pages of posts


----------



## iluvwdw_2002

yulilin3 said:


> This is how it went for this years SWW (2014) Dates announced in Dec. 2013 (they usually post the in Jan/Feb but we got them early this time) Celebs anywhere from March to beginning of May We knew about the shows because fp+ opened up for them, this happened 5/5/14. I'm thinking fp+ for the shows next year should open up maybe a month before the first weekend. The map with all the times doesn't come out until the first weekend. Make sure to read the first post of this thread, I keep updating with any new information we get so you don't have to read thru pages and pages of posts



Wonderful!!  Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## lovethattink

Darth Vader popcorn buckets were still available at the stand near TSM.


----------



## lovethattink

Oh and remember the latex Jabba the Hut I pre-order ed for Rebel Rendezvous. Lots of them are for sale at Yous Guys.


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> 1.- There's a face painting station right across from Star Tours that offers the Darth Maul make up, now I'm not sure if it's year round 2.- I haven't seen the R2D2 buckets inside the quick service restaurants ever since SWW. Not sure if they still have the popcorn buckets What I'll do is the next time I go to DHS (probably next weekend) I'll make sure to ask about both face painting and buckets and I'll report back to you You can sign him up for JTA, they do that everyday, you need to get to the park in the morning to sign up or else you risk all the spots being taken for the day. You get different scenes during trips on Star Tours so try and get at least 2 rides in. Sometimes if you ask a CM if your son can be the Rebel Spy they will throw some pixie dust your way. Hope this helps



Thank you soooo much!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## MGD2007

Would someone please be kind enough to weigh in on the parade? I will be attending Star Wars weekends for the first time (hopefully) this May with my 7 year old daughter.  From what I've read, to get a decent spot in the shade, you need to get a spot by at least 10am.  My daughter can sit pretty well, but I'm wondering if a one and a half hour wait is worth the 15 minute parade.  Plus, I can feel my blood boil already because there's a good chance we'll wait the 90 minutes, and then someone will try and sneak their kids in front of us at the last minute.  Is the parade "worth" it, or should we try and take advantage of other activities when everyone else is at the parade?

Thank you, I appreciate any and all advice!


----------



## yulilin3

MGD2007 said:


> Would someone please be kind enough to weigh in on the parade? I will be attending Star Wars weekends for the first time (hopefully) this May with my 7 year old daughter.  From what I've read, to get a decent spot in the shade, you need to get a spot by at least 10am.  My daughter can sit pretty well, but I'm wondering if a one and a half hour wait is worth the 15 minute parade.  Plus, I can feel my blood boil already because there's a good chance we'll wait the 90 minutes, and then someone will try and sneak their kids in front of us at the last minute.  Is the parade "worth" it, or should we try and take advantage of other activities when everyone else is at the parade?
> 
> Thank you, I appreciate any and all advice!



First of all 
The question "is xxx worth it" is a matter of personal opinion. I would say that you should go look at videos of this years parade for you to make that decision if it's worth it or not.
We always see it at least 3 times during the entire SWW period, to us it's worth it. You get to see plenty of SW characters and also all the celebrities that are here for the weekend.
As to people coming last minute trying to get the kids in front of you this is a problem that Disney can't control, I always politely but firmly explain that I've been holding the spot for 2 hours and there's no chance that the kids are sitting in front of me. That usually does the trick.
Is it just you and your daughter? or will there be more adults? you can always have someone go walk around with her, maybe do an attraction and then come back when it gets closer to parade time. I've done this and we have never had a problem.
If you have any other questions let us know


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I would def. do the SWW parade/dessert package, *but I'm also thinking that the price will go way up* compared to this years.
> Not thinking of doing any of the meals, even though I enjoyed the Sci Fi breakfast I don't think I'll do it again and have no desire to do the H&V dinner



That's my concern too. 



Skywise said:


> I'd do the premium package again but not necessarily for the parade (which practically killed me trying to hold a spot in the blazing sun for an hour)  The whole area didn't make sense for parade viewing and I include the FP+ parade spaces for MK too - Once you're two, three rows back there's no point in reserving (let alone paying for) a space for a parade *without some sort of staging or tiering to see over the heads of the people in front of you*. (Which I doubt would ever happen with all the potential liability issues)
> 
> It was great for the fireworks though!
> 
> (Hmm... I wonder if they make portable step ladders... and if DW would allow them...  )
> 
> I'd do the character breakfast if I was going with a different group of people - But hanging out with my parents and other family members (who don't "get" character meals, let alone Star Wars  ) it just isn't worthwhile.



I completely understand and relate with what you wrote about the parade viewing.

When a survey was emailed to me, I made a suggestion that tiered bleachers would be good for the parade viewing part of the package.



jtowntoflorida said:


> I was actually thinking about this last night, since we are planning a 2015 SWW trip.  When I heard about the meals last year, I said I'd jump all over them.  But in retrospect, I don't know if the one at Sci Fi holds much appeal, which is kinda shocking to me, since my original reaction was that it would be the one I'd prefer.  But in thinking about it...my daughter loves Boba Fett, and of course everyone loves Vader.  I don't think I'd be happy with a quick picture before a meal with them, and no possibility to get one with each character alone.  From what I saw of pictures from the inside of Sci Fi (and now finally have eaten there myself) I don't think I'd be happy with the quality of them, since the lighting is so poor.  Plus, it's fun to "spontaneously" meet up with a Jawa to trade with them out in the park.  So I think the breakfast would be a skip for me.
> 
> Because the classic characters are so hard to get without going through a long line multiple times, I do think the H&V meal would be a must-do for us.  It's just such a huge time saver.
> 
> If they did a meal with Luke-Leia-C3PO-R2D2, I'd be all over that as well, though I don't think they really have a venue for that.
> 
> I'm not sure about the premium package.  Probably, depending the price and what's included.  As long as there was reserved seating at a show, I probably would because that's a timesaver itself.



I agree about the not getting Boba Fett and Vader alone. I expected them to be at two different check points.

We went May the 4th. the lighting was ok for pictures. Most people used flash and it didn't bother us. I expected all the flashing lights to be bothersome with the darkness inside the restaurant.

Oh yes! Luke-Leia-C3PO-R2D2 would be a great meal.

My son preferred the trading at the breakfast. 

And for us, an indoor character meet was something we couldn't give up since he can't be in the heat. I cancelled our character dinner because we had already seen those characters at the Rebel Rendezvous.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> 1.- There's a face painting station right across from Star Tours that offers the Darth Maul make up, now I'm not sure if it's year round
> 2.- I haven't seen the R2D2 buckets inside the quick service restaurants ever since SWW. Not sure if they still have the popcorn buckets
> What I'll do is the next time I go to DHS (probably next weekend) I'll make sure to ask about both face painting and buckets and I'll report back to you
> You can sign him up for JTA, they do that everyday, you need to get to the park in the morning to sign up or else you risk all the spots being taken for the day.
> You get different scenes during trips on Star Tours so try and get at least 2 rides in. Sometimes if you ask a CM if your son can be the Rebel Spy they will throw some pixie dust your way.
> Hope this helps



If you don't mind could you ask the face painters a question - DD would like to have her face done like Ahsoka Tano (Star Wars The Clone Wars) - can they do other characters (than the ones they officially offer)?

Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> If you don't mind could you ask the face painters a question - DD would like to have her face done like Ahsoka Tano (Star Wars The Clone Wars) - can they do other characters (than the ones they officially offer)?
> 
> Thank you!



I'll ask, like I said I don't think I'll be able to go this weekend but I'll check next weekend


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> I'll ask, like I said I don't think I'll be able to go this weekend but I'll check next weekend



Thank you and 'no' rush!  Part of me really hopes they can do it - DD would be thrilled....part of me hopes not as I think an all over face paint would be hot ....thoughts?

We've got our fingers crossed they start SWW before Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Thank you and 'no' rush!  Part of me really hopes they can do it - DD would be thrilled....part of me hopes not as I think an all over face paint would be hot ....thoughts?
> 
> We've got our fingers crossed they start SWW before Memorial Day weekend!



I've seen plenty of Darth Mauls makeup just smeared all over the kids faces because it's hot and they start rubbing it. I'm really hoping they stick to the regular dates, it now says on the Disney site:
coming summer 2015
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/


----------



## lovethattink

And that begs to question.  Actual summer of June 21 or Memorial Day weekend and beyond as most would consider summer.


----------



## Itinkso

lovethattink said:


> And that begs to question.  Actual summer of June 21 or Memorial Day weekend and beyond as most would consider summer.



Disney's idea of summer differs from most conventional thinkers. The "Summer Casting" for CMs begins the second week in May. With that logic, SWW could begin mid-May...


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> And that begs to question.  Actual summer of June 21 or Memorial Day weekend and beyond as most would consider summer.





Itinkso said:


> Disney's idea of summer differs from most conventional thinkers. The "Summer Casting" for CMs begins the second week in May. With that logic, SWW could begin mid-May...



crossing fingers...it doesn't make any sense to have SWW later in June but Disney has been doing some weird things lately


----------



## jtowntoflorida

When an event starts in mid-May, I think it's misleading to say it starts in "spring."  To me, "spring" is March-April and summer begins in May.  And I live in Minnesota, where it still snows in May!  **cry**


----------



## lovethattink

Just watched the Rebels movie.  It was awesome!


----------



## poison ivy

Hi Everyone,

just wanted to share.  I've included our SWW IV trip in a mini-update w/photos on my trip report.

the section on Weekend IV starts here:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51984316&postcount=222

I'll be adding a few more installments so stay tuned.

christine


----------



## yulilin3

TBT not to long ago. These are from the dessert party this year, enjoy:


----------



## lovethattink

Nice pics. Wonder if it will be the same for 2015? I can taste the desserts, yum. And I'll take some more padawan punch please!


----------



## poison ivy

whoops!  just realized my link was bad.  It's been fixed if you want to take a look. 

starts here w/ the Premiere Theatre show:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51984316&postcount=222

camping out at DHS is here: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52409549&postcount=235

I'll be including the Galactic Breakfast and Parade next.


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> whoops!  just realized my link was bad.  It's been fixed if you want to take a look.
> 
> starts here w/ the Premiere Theatre show:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51984316&postcount=222
> 
> camping out at DHS is here: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52409549&postcount=235
> 
> I'll be including the Galactic Breakfast and Parade next.



great report, and hey, I'm there in the picture of the fp line for Mark Hamill


----------



## poison ivy

yulilin3 said:


> great report, and hey, I'm there in the picture of the fp line for Mark Hamill



Yes I have a couple of you! 

Probably have more of us on here in the park opening crowd and parade shots.  

 It was great meeting you too.  I remember how hot it was that day we were waiting outside the theatre and thankfully we had those umbrellas to stand under.  You'd been repeatedly warning about the heat but it's so hard to capture in photos or explain well enough to really understand it.

Great pics of the dessert party btw.  We arrived well after dark and it was pretty crowded in that section.  I didn't realize they had that many tables set up but unfortunately we were too late to grab one.


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> Yes I have a couple of you!
> 
> Probably have more of us on here in the park opening crowd and parade shots.
> 
> It was great meeting you too.  I remember how hot it was that day we were waiting outside the theatre and thankfully we had those umbrellas to stand under. * You'd been repeatedly warning about the heat but it's so hard to capture in photos or explain well enough to really understand it.*
> 
> Great pics of the dessert party btw.  We arrived well after dark and it was pretty crowded in that section.  I didn't realize they had that many tables set up but unfortunately we were too late to grab one.



ugh the heat!! if there was one thing I wish could change is that. Those umbrellas really helped


----------



## yulilin3

This series is having a great start. Disney is def. putting a lot of marketing behind it.
http://www.starwars.com/news/abc-to...ellion-with-a-new-scene-featuring-darth-vader


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

yulilin3 said:


> This series is having a great start. Disney is def. putting a lot of marketing behind it.
> http://www.starwars.com/news/abc-to...ellion-with-a-new-scene-featuring-darth-vader



LOL  I just came on here to post this

your awesome and quick!


----------



## lovethattink

Poison ivy, I see my dh and ds in the Taylor Gray line in one of your pictures.


----------



## poison ivy

lovethattink said:


> Poison ivy, I see my dh and ds in the Taylor Gray line in one of your pictures.



Really?  That's great!  Were they in the zoomed shots? 

I can't wait to post the rest of the pics.  I'm sure a lot of us are in the parade viewing section for Feel the Force that Friday, 6/6/14.
I remember several of us booking it for that weekend.


----------



## lovethattink

That might be the day that yulilin's dd and I watched the parade together?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> That might be the day that yulilin's dd and I watched the parade together?



I don't think so cause the 6th was a Friday and I only went Saturdays and Sundays


----------



## Skywise

I was there on the 6th!  

Did anybody get any photos of the death star glo ice cubes?  I so wanted to get one but they were sold out by that weekend.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Skywise said:


> I was there on the 6th!
> 
> Did anybody get any photos of the death star glo ice cubes?  I so wanted to get one but they were sold out by that weekend.



I have the death star glo ice cubes still at home... saved them. I sent a reminder to myself to take a picture of them and post it


----------



## lovethattink

Got death star and light saber glow cubes.


----------



## stephwtx

lovethattink said:


> Oh and remember the latex Jabba the Hut I pre-order ed for Rebel Rendezvous. Lots of them are for sale at Yous Guys.



My daughter begged for this!! Where can I find it???

Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

stephwtx said:


> My daughter begged for this!! Where can I find it???
> 
> Thanks!



Right now they are at Yous Guys Moichendise.


----------



## stephwtx

In the park right? Dang doesn't help me in TX and I refuse to pay the 40$ for the one at Target just bc it comes in a blk box... Maybe ebay?


----------



## Itinkso

stephwtx said:


> In the park right? Dang doesn't help me in TX and I refuse to pay the 40$ for the one at Target just bc it comes in a blk box... Maybe ebay?



Try the Mail Order service:
Mail Order:

The Disney Parks and Resorts Merchandise contact details have been changed. The new email address is merchandise.guest.services@disneyparks.com. The phone number is 877-560-6477. This service allows guests to order specific items that are available in the parks via mail order.


----------



## tinawv

Subscribing.


----------



## Skywise

lovethattink said:


> Got death star and light saber glow cubes.



Did you get them the weekend of the 6th or earlier?


----------



## lovethattink

Skywise said:


> Did you get them the weekend of the 6th or earlier?



We got them early. First one at the Rebel Rendezvous.  At one point they ran out of both. And gave glow cubes instead.


----------



## msmama

So, I realize this is an impossible question to answer (considering no one even knows when "summer" means at the moment, lol) but in general, is there a BEST week to go to SWW?  

Is 1 week less crowded than another?  Generally it goes over Memorial Day weekend - is that notoriously more crowded or does it really depend on celebrity guests?  

It'll be my and my 7 year old so I really doubt he'll be super into meeting celebrities.  Is there a week in which the OTHER parks are more or less crowded?  

I'm really trying to figure out when to go, but I have no idea where to even start!  I think I'll try to hit parts of 2 weekends (maybe go Sat to Sat) but that still leaves lots of possibilities!!  

Thanks!!


----------



## lovethattink

msmama said:


> So, I realize this is an impossible question to answer (considering no one even knows when "summer" means at the moment, lol) but in general, is there a BEST week to go to SWW?
> 
> Is 1 week less crowded than another?  Generally it goes over Memorial Day weekend - is that notoriously more crowded or does it really depend on celebrity guests?
> 
> It'll be my and my 7 year old so I really doubt he'll be super into meeting celebrities.  Is there a week in which the OTHER parks are more or less crowded?
> 
> I'm really trying to figure out when to go, but I have no idea where to even start!  I think I'll try to hit parts of 2 weekends (maybe go Sat to Sat) but that still leaves lots of possibilities!!
> 
> Thanks!!



Opening day is always busy. Merchandise is especially hard to get to opening morning. Lines begin over night.

Saturdays are typically the busiest day of the weekend.

After Memorial Day it gets more crowded, hotter and more humid.

You can check Touring Plans or EasyWDW for crowd calendars. I think KTP has a crowd calendar too. 

The celeb makes a difference in attendance too.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Opening day is always busy. Merchandise is especially hard to get to opening morning. Lines begin over night.
> 
> Saturdays are typically the busiest day of the weekend.
> 
> After Memorial Day it gets more crowded, hotter and more humid.
> 
> You can check Touring Plans or EasyWDW for crowd calendars. I think KTP has a crowd calendar too.
> 
> The celeb makes a difference in attendance too.



Agree with everything. There's really no best week to go. But usually Fridays are a bit less busy than the weekends


----------



## delmar411

poison ivy said:


> Really?  That's great!  Were they in the zoomed shots?  I can't wait to post the rest of the pics.  I'm sure a lot of us are in the parade viewing section for Feel the Force that Friday, 6/6/14. I remember several of us booking it for that weekend.



We were there as well.  my poor husband was one of the retry folks at the FP scanner for Mark Hamill and ended up with nosebleed seats.   They really needed to rope off enough space for the FP people.


----------



## poison ivy

delmar411 said:


> We were there as well.  my poor husband was one of the retry folks at the FP scanner for Mark Hamill and ended up with nosebleed seats.   They really needed to rope off enough space for the FP people.



I'm sorry to hear that happened to your husband.  He must have been really frustrated to go thru all that with the FP only to wind up in the way back.  I saw quite a few people get stuck at the scanners right from the start and felt so bad for them.

I'm not sure if this venue is moving next year but I agree there should have been a roped off section for FP+.  It was too much aggravation the way they had it set up.


----------



## lovethattink

For the Frozen sing-along FP they made some changes. They started scanning people BEFORE they go into the show. So when the line moves everyone up to a certain point is just walking right in because they've already been scanned. It's a very nice improvement!

Also, another heads up on the latex Jabba the Hut. I saw a bunch of them at the World of Disney Store yesterday.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> For the Frozen sing-along FP they made some changes. They started scanning people BEFORE they go into the show. So when the line moves everyone up to a certain point is just walking right in because they've already been scanned. It's a very nice improvement!
> 
> Also, another heads up on the latex Jabba the Hut. I saw a bunch of them at the World of Disney Store yesterday.



I was just at DHS today and yes, it's a huge improvement scanning people in the fp line way before the entrance


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> I have 2 HS questions I hoped could be answered here:
> 
> 1- Do they still do Darth Maul face paint in the park? My son had a caricature made last year at AK where they made him look like Nemo. Is there anything comparable in HS where he could be drawn to look like a Star Wars character?
> 
> 2- Are the R2D2 snack kits still available anywhere?
> 
> We will be celebrating my Star Wars obsessed sons 5th birthday next month at Disney World and hopefully coming to SWW next May!! Any Star Wars tips you may have for a normal day at HS outside of SWW that I can do for him would be greatly appreciated!





Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> If you don't mind could you ask the face painters a question - DD would like to have her face done like Ahsoka Tano (Star Wars The Clone Wars) - can they do other characters (than the ones they officially offer)?
> 
> Thank you!



just got back:
No R2D2 popcorn buckets but they do have a Darth Vader popcorn bucket  $14 with caramel corn and $12:50 with regular popcorn and they have the stormtrooper stein served with beverage is $10.75. I saw all of these from the popcorn places around the Hat.
As for the face makeup they are offering the Darth Maul and also a Clone warrior for $18. I asked the CM about having Ahsoka for SWW and she said they should have her and also a lot more characters but couldn't tell me witch ones


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> just got back: No R2D2 popcorn buckets but they do have a Darth Vader popcorn bucket  $14 with caramel corn and $12:50 with regular popcorn and they have the stormtrooper stein served with beverage is $10.75. I saw all of these from the popcorn places around the Hat. As for the face makeup they are offering the Darth Maul and also a Clone warrior for $18. I asked the CM about having Ahsoka for SWW and she said they should have her and also a lot more characters but couldn't tell me witch ones



Thank you sooooo much!! Looks like we will be getting Vader popcorn buckets and Darth Maul face paint then!


----------



## lovethattink

What do you think the theme will be this year?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> What do you think the theme will be this year?



Episode VII I would think.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm gonna get on the rumor wagon, because Disney doesn't want to announce anything but they keep making changes.
Not sure if you guys know that the Tower of Terror 10 miler has been taken out of the Disney races for next year. This race started and ended at DHS with a good portion being backstage by LMA, Backlot Tour. This only goes to further the rumor that there will be heavy construction (not just inside Sounstage 1) in the area. Be it Pixar or SWland we don't know but I am almost 100% sure that the meet and greets from the Dark Side will be moved into Streets of America.
I just don't see any other place where they can be.
Merchandise will probably go back to the tent that is installed behind Rockn'rollercoaster.
Interestingly enough the Wine and Dine race also uses backstage areas of DHS is still in, so maybe they plan to be done with construction in that area by then or they will change the running course


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> I also saw a poster in Walmart last week, that showed the movie for Star Wars Rebels would be available to purchase there Oct 3.



I saw it there over the weekend... but i really want the James Earl Jones addition that they are airing on ABC!!!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> What do you think the theme will be this year?





yulilin3 said:


> Episode VII I would think.



I was wondering the same thing, will the boost the upcoming movie or wait and have that themeing the following year. (Not sure how much detail they are going to let leak out, JJ is wanting to keep that under tight wraps!)

I will be sure to post a trip report of how our April 2015 Star Wars Celebration went for us out of Disneyland...  (we are staying at PP at Disneyland BUT the SW Celebration is held at the convention center across the street.) I am wondering if they will have some little teasers for us there as well.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I'm gonna get on the rumor wagon, because Disney doesn't want to announce anything but they keep making changes.
> Not sure if you guys know that the Tower of Terror 10 miler has been taken out of the Disney races for next year. This race started and ended at DHS with a good portion being backstage by LMA, Backlot Tour. This only goes to further the rumor that there will be heavy construction (not just inside Sounstage 1) in the area. Be it Pixar or SWland we don't know but I am almost 100% sure that the meet and greets from the Dark Side will be moved into Streets of America.
> I just don't see any other place where they can be.
> Merchandise will probably go back to the tent that is installed behind Rockn'rollercoaster.
> Interestingly enough the Wine and Dine race also uses backstage areas of DHS is still in, so maybe they plan to be done with construction in that area by then or they will change the running course



Yulilin when are these races normally held? I mean date wise... trying to calculate in my head when the heavy construction will go. This also makes me wonder how much of this construction will affect the dates of SWW.

You and many others have already posted the rumor of "the hat" being removed from DHS... add to it the possible pixar/SW construction... this is a TON of construction to try and hold a large event such as SWW in the midst of! 

*Sunshine starts to worriedly bite nails*


----------



## Itinkso

ToT 10-miler is in October and Wine and Dine is the last week of Food and Wine - November.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Itinkso said:


> ToT 10-miler is in October and Wine and Dine is the last week of Food and Wine - November.



Ok, that is really weird, I excepted that to be in a different order.... why would they cancel the earlier one?!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> just got back:
> No R2D2 popcorn buckets but they do have a Darth Vader popcorn bucket  $14 with caramel corn and $12:50 with regular popcorn and they have the stormtrooper stein served with beverage is $10.75. I saw all of these from the popcorn places around the Hat.
> As for the face makeup they are offering the Darth Maul and also a Clone warrior for $18. I asked the CM about having *Ahsoka for SWW* and she said they should have her and also a lot more characters but couldn't tell me witch ones



Thank you so much for checking on that for me!  DD will be very excited!

My fingers are still crossed they'll have a SWW before Memorial Day.  I dislike going in kind of blind (first weekend you have info from previous years but not a lot of 'that year' intell ) but I'll do just about anything for a 'lower' crowd level 

Maybe they'll do a "Rebels" theme this year and 'save' 2016 for the year of VII...


----------



## Itinkso

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok, that is really weird, I excepted that to be in a different order.... why would they cancel the earlier one?!



Because ToT takes place strictly in and around DHS after the park closes. The meet and greets take place until 3:00 a.m.

Wine and Dine will get re-routed and won't include DHS areas.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

To add to the rumor mill...Josh from easywdw.com (generally a reliable source) posted yesterday that SWW would start May 15th.  Take it FWIW.


----------



## Itinkso

jtowntoflorida said:


> To add to the rumor mill...Josh from easywdw.com (generally a reliable source) posted yesterday that SWW would start May 15th.  Take it FWIW.



Steve Soares is also reporting that date on his site: wdwent.com

Still nothing officially released from Disney although that is where Steve Soares receives his info.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Itinkso said:


> Because ToT takes place strictly in and around DHS after the park closes. The meet and greets take place until 3:00 a.m.
> 
> Wine and Dine will get re-routed and won't include DHS areas.



Ok that makes sense.... yeah wine and dine run is not focused on DHS, where as the ToT run would be!


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Thank you so much for checking on that for me!  DD will be very excited!
> 
> My fingers are still crossed they'll have a SWW before Memorial Day.  I dislike going in kind of blind (first weekend you have info from previous years but not a lot of 'that year' intell ) but I'll do just about anything for a 'lower' crowd level
> 
> Maybe they'll do a "Rebels" theme this year and 'save' 2016 for the year of VII...


Rebels theme was this year, they could do it again but I'm thinking they'll want to move forward and make it about Episode VII



Itinkso said:


> Because ToT takes place strictly in and around DHS after the park closes. The meet and greets take place until 3:00 a.m.
> 
> Wine and Dine will get re-routed and won't include DHS areas.



Yeah, the ToT 10 miler starts and ends at DHS, it does go out and makes it's way to AK parking lot and ESPN Wide world of sports but it comes back and the course ran thru LMA and backlot tour. I'm also thinking they will reroute the Wine and Dine
The hat removal shouldn't last that long, other than that I expect construction wall all around the backlot tour, Studio Catering QS and HISTK playground. But who knows


----------



## rstamm

It seems most sites think it will be 5 weekends again starting May 15.
I am planning on taking my son June 6-14 and am hoping for both weekends.

It seems so popular that they would want to do it 5 weekends, do most people think it will be 5 weekends?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

rstamm said:


> It seems most sites think it will be 5 weekends again starting May 15.
> I am planning on taking my son June 6-14 and am hoping for both weekends.
> 
> It seems so popular that they would want to do it 5 weekends, do most people think it will be 5 weekends?



I already placed my bets with my resort reservations that weekend one is May 15 - 17... HOWEVER last year week 5 was an adhoc, and wasn't even announced until spring time if I remember correctly (Yulilin?) Normally it has been last two weekends in May, first two weekends in June... 5 weeks is a rare animal... you never know, but I wouldn't bet on it.

(edited addition) 

Yulilin posted something on page one that had all the dates, so I am stealing this info from there.

Year and how many SW weekends there were:

2000 - 4 weeks
2001 - 4 weeks
2002 - none
2003 - 5 weeks
2004 - 5 weeks
2005 - 6 weeks (I bet this was a BLAST!)
2006 - 4 weeks
2007 - 4 weeks
2008 - 4 weeks
2009 - 4 weeks
2010 - 4 weeks
2011 - 4 weeks
2012 - 4 weeks
2013 - 4 weeks
2014 - 5 weeks

So there was a higher percentage of more than 4 weeks than I thought....

I guess it would have to do with who they could get to show up...scheduling wise... I know week 5 this year was all voice actors... it was James Arnold Taylor's idea... he was telling me about it last year when we chatted.


----------



## rstamm

The Sunrise Student said:


> I already placed my bets with my resort reservations that weekend one is May 15 - 17... HOWEVER last year week 5 was an adhoc, and wasn't even announced until spring time if I remember correctly (Yulilin?) Normally it has been last two weekends in May, first two weekends in June... 5 weeks is a rare animal... you never know, but I wouldn't bet on it.



If it is 4 weekends wouldn't it start May 22 for the last 2 weekends in May and finish June 14 for the first 2 in June?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

rstamm said:


> If it is 4 weekends wouldn't it start May 22 for the last 2 weekends in May and finish June 14 for the first 2 in June?



You might think so, and there is still a possibility that it does start on May 22 instead, but walk with us on this one.... (we all have been rolling this one over for a while now)

May 22 is Memorial Weekend...which is one of WDW busiest weekends, let alone during SWW... so for opening SW weekend to be Memorial Weekend, it is do able BUT... what a nightmare... at least I and others are guessing it would be.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jtowntoflorida said:


> To add to the rumor mill...Josh from easywdw.com (generally a reliable source) posted yesterday that SWW would start May 15th.  Take it FWIW.





Itinkso said:


> Steve Soares is also reporting that date on his site: wdwent.com
> 
> Still nothing officially released from Disney although that is where Steve Soares receives his info.



I have tired to find this glorious information you speak of and I must be blind, I can't find it....

I'd love to see others verify what we are all guessing.


----------



## lovethattink

It's a pain not knowing dates far enough in advance. DH put in his vacation requests for 2015 already. Hopefully, it will be one of the weeks he put in for in June.


----------



## Itinkso

The Sunrise Student said:


> I have tired to find this glorious information you speak of and I must be blind, I can't find it....  I'd love to see others verify what we are all guessing.



http://wdwent.com/ 
Go to the STUDIOS tab and the info is listed within the first grouping of information regarding upcoming events. Steve Soares is a travel guru with published travel guides and tv shows. He confirms his info and has a very detailed site.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I am sorry it took so long, tired to take with my phone pictures didn't turn out good, had to wait for good camera.

Here's one in Red





However you can change their color by pressing the button, just like the other glowing cubes you can get normally from WDW.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Itinkso said:


> http://wdwent.com/
> Go to the STUDIOS tab and the info is listed within the first grouping of information regarding upcoming events. Steve Soares is a travel guru with published travel guides and tv shows. He confirms his info and has a very detailed site.



Found it... 

BUT he also lists a schedule of the events during the day, and I can't imagine they know that schedule yet?! or could they?!

Wishful thinking... still gonna nail bite until we hear it from Disney...

But then again heresy on this board is what got us reservations on those new dining packages or the desert/parade seats and goodies...

*Sunshine looks back and forth... then tries to take a deep breathe before going into a planning coma*

This is NUT! I know I am complaining but I can't even imagine being a DVC person and trying to roll the dice for this stuff, cause I know those folks book out 7 to 11 months in advance!


----------



## jillmc40

The Sunrise Student said:


> Found it...
> 
> BUT he also lists a schedule of the events during the day, and I can't imagine they know that schedule yet?! or could they?!
> 
> Wishful thinking... still gonna nail bite until we hear it from Disney...
> 
> But then again heresy on this board is what got us reservations on those new dining packages or the desert/parade seats and goodies...
> 
> *Sunshine looks back and forth... then tries to take a deep breathe before going into a planning coma*
> 
> This is NUT! I know I am complaining but I can't even imagine being a DVC person and trying to roll the dice for this stuff, cause I know those folks book out 7 to 11 months in advance!



Yes, my dice have been rolling for a while now . I am almost at my 7 month window. I am happy to hear that rumors are at least in our favor!!

I wonder if the 4 or 5 weeks has any connection to how early or late Memorial Day is...


----------



## jtowntoflorida

The Sunrise Student said:


> I have tired to find this glorious information you speak of and I must be blind, I can't find it....
> 
> I'd love to see others verify what we are all guessing.



Josh first mentioned it when he posted yesterday that May hours have been released:
http://www.easywdw.com/news/may-2015-disney-world-operating-schedule-available/

and again tonight in his May crowd calendar post:
http://www.easywdw.com/site-news/may-2015-disney-world-preliminary-crowd-calendar/

It looks like his main tipoff is the movement of morning EMH at DHS from Saturday to Wednesday starting the weekend of the 15th:


> Star Wars Weekends look to return May 15th based on the schedule of the last few years and the switch in the Extra Magic Hours schedule. Saturdays usual morning Extra Magic Hour on Saturdays moves to Wednesday as to not attract resort guests over what are already very busy days with the Star Wars festivities.


----------



## Reizo

jtowntoflorida said:


> Josh first mentioned it when he posted yesterday that May hours have been released:
> http://www.easywdw.com/news/may-2015-disney-world-operating-schedule-available/
> 
> and again tonight in his May crowd calendar post:
> http://www.easywdw.com/site-news/may-2015-disney-world-preliminary-crowd-calendar/
> 
> It looks like his main tipoff is the movement of morning EMH at DHS from Saturday to Wednesday starting the weekend of the 15th:





> Star Wars Weekends look to return May 15th based on the schedule of the last few years and the switch in the Extra Magic Hours schedule. Saturdays usual morning Extra Magic Hour on Saturdays moves to Wednesday as to not attract resort guests over what are already very busy days with the Star Wars festivities.



Well that's certainly good news.  Here's hoping it remains this way


----------



## inkedupmomma

Hi guys, new to the whole SWW event, but not to Disney. Subbing in hopes of learning the ropes, tricks and tips before we go. We will have 3 kiddies ages 14/9/1, and I really have no clue how to plan around the SWW's.   After the last baby, my head forgot how to plan trips... Any must do's, please let me know. DH and DS 9 are SW nuts! If the breakfast and dinner are offered again, we plan on doing that as well 

If any of you have gone with a baby, I'd love some tips on that too!~


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Josh first mentioned it when he posted yesterday that May hours have been released:
> http://www.easywdw.com/news/may-2015-disney-world-operating-schedule-available/
> 
> and again tonight in his May crowd calendar post:
> http://www.easywdw.com/site-news/may-2015-disney-world-preliminary-crowd-calendar/
> 
> I*t looks like his main tipoff is the movement of morning EMH at DHS from Saturday to Wednesday starting the weekend of the 15th*:



Movement of EMH from Saturday IS the best tipoff. So it's looking like it will start May 15th


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> Hi guys, new to the whole SWW event, but not to Disney. Subbing in hopes of learning the ropes, tricks and tips before we go. We will have 3 kiddies ages 14/9/1, and I really have no clue how to plan around the SWW's.   After the last baby, my head forgot how to plan trips... Any must do's, please let me know. DH and DS 9 are SW nuts! If the breakfast and dinner are offered again, we plan on doing that as well
> 
> If any of you have gone with a baby, I'd love some tips on that too!~



First thing you can do is keep an eye on the first post of this thread. I keep it up to date with any information and that way you don't have to read thru pages and pages.
Must do: JTA is very, very popular, often booking up in the first hour of park opening. You can always do JTA during non SWW days and it'll be less crowded.
If they are getting into SW Rebels then maybe the Behind the Force show will be fun. Voice actors from the cartoon come and talk about the process of voice over and how they got involved with SW.
The parade is awesome but hard to plan for, With a short route sometimes you have to wait 2 hours for a decent, shady spot.
Character meets are fun. Prioritize your favorite characters and plan to do the most popular ones first. As almost all of them are in the sun and outdoors.
The character meals are a great way to save time to meet them and I'm sure the meals will come back next year.
As for the baby, that's a tough one, try and plan a lot of time indoors, maybe inside One Man's Dream, The animation bldg, anywhere with some A/C. Remember that the park also has a baby care center with comfy chairs and they also play cartoons on tv for the bigger kids.
Any specific questions let us know


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Heavens help me, I'm joining up. I've got a lot of reading to do already! I'm Amanda (Hi!) and me and my family *think* we'll be there opening weekend, if nothing big changes. My daughter is scared of Vader, so we're a little limited on doable attractions, but she does want to dress up as Hera Syndulla, so our trip may involve cosplay.  

So...anybody know if the first weekend is lighter, heavier, or the same as the rest? I assume it's lighter than Memorial Day weekend, but much like Jon Snow, I know nothing.


----------



## yulilin3

ValarDisneyus said:


> Heavens help me, I'm joining up. I've got a lot of reading to do already! I'm Amanda (Hi!) and me and my family *think* we'll be there opening weekend, if nothing big changes. My daughter is scared of Vader, so we're a little limited on doable attractions, but she does want to dress up as Hera Syndulla, so our trip may involve cosplay.
> 
> So...anybody know if the first weekend is lighter, heavier, or the same as the rest? I assume it's lighter than Memorial Day weekend, but much like Jon Snow, I know nothing.



Welcome!!
Opening weekend is busier only for merchandise. People line up the night before to buy the limited edition items, so if you can avoid the merchandise location in the morning you'll be fine.
There are ways to avoid Vader,he's at the end of the parade, obviously during JTA, his meet and greet and the Sci Fi character breakfast
I'm sure characters from Rebels will be very popular cosplay next year. Our very own Sunrise Student has a page of her journey transforming herself into Mara Jade:
https://www.facebook.com/EnyoCosplay?fref=photo

Again, any question big or small don't hesitate to ask


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jillmc40 said:


> Yes, my dice have been rolling for a while now . I am almost at my 7 month window. I am happy to hear that rumors are at least in our favor!!
> 
> I wonder if the 4 or 5 weeks has any connection to how early or late Memorial Day is...



And you there is a distinct possibility with the weird way Memorial Day falls this year that we will get 5 glorious weekends of Star Wars. I hope to be enjoying at least two of them with the dates I have choosen. We are scheduled to check in to AKL May 14 and check out May 25th (memorial day).



jtowntoflorida said:


> Josh first mentioned it when he posted yesterday that May hours have been released:
> http://www.easywdw.com/news/may-2015-disney-world-operating-schedule-available/
> 
> and again tonight in his May crowd calendar post:
> http://www.easywdw.com/site-news/may-2015-disney-world-preliminary-crowd-calendar/
> 
> It looks like his main tipoff is the movement of morning EMH at DHS from Saturday to Wednesday starting the weekend of the 15th:



The shift in EMH at DHS does prove to be insightful... but me... despite my nickname "Sunshine" is a pessimist


----------



## The Sunrise Student

inkedupmomma said:


> Hi guys, new to the whole SWW event, but not to Disney. Subbing in hopes of learning the ropes, tricks and tips before we go. We will have 3 kiddies ages 14/9/1, and I really have no clue how to plan around the SWW's.   After the last baby, my head forgot how to plan trips... Any must do's, please let me know. DH and DS 9 are SW nuts! If the breakfast and dinner are offered again, we plan on doing that as well
> 
> If any of you have gone with a baby, I'd love some tips on that too!~



 You have come to the right place, when I first started SWW habit I too knew tons about WDW but SWW is a whole different animal and Yulilin and the rest of the folks on this board have all the good info...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ValarDisneyus said:


> Heavens help me, I'm joining up. I've got a lot of reading to do already! I'm Amanda (Hi!) and me and my family *think* we'll be there opening weekend, if nothing big changes. My daughter is scared of Vader, so we're a little limited on doable attractions, but she does want to dress up as Hera Syndulla, so our trip may involve cosplay.
> 
> So...anybody know if the first weekend is lighter, heavier, or the same as the rest? I assume it's lighter than Memorial Day weekend, but much like Jon Snow, I know nothing.




How old are your daughters?

Any Character portrayed by a Disney Employee will NOT break character... Especially Darth Vader! Good guys will interact as good guys and bad guys will interact as bad guys.

HOWEVER 

I am a member of the 501st (we are the guys and gals that march in the SWW parade and do other charity stuff in star wars costumes, we are crazy like that). 501st world wide website http://www.501st.com/

I see you live in the coastal area of Virginia, the Tyranus Garrison of the 501st  is out on your neck of the woods. Check out thier website. http://va501st.com/index.html

For fun, check out their appearance schedule... 501st Darth Vader(s) can break character, as well as other 501st Star Wars characters OUTSIDE of Walt Disney World and Disneyland... 

My Garrison's Vader (at Bloodfin Garrison (Indiana)) will high five and fist bump little kids to help them be less scared... We even do a charty game where kids donate funds and depending on how much is donated (1 to 5 dollars) depends on the size of the nerf gun they can shoot at Stormtroopers (we call it Blasted Trooper Charity Drive)

It might help get them used to being around us crazy costume characters.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Our very own Sunrise Student has a page of her journey transforming herself into Mara Jade:
> https://www.facebook.com/EnyoCosplay?fref=photo



Awwww shucks! 

PS I am so giddy about this I can't stand it.... (someone pinch me!)


----------



## ValarDisneyus

My daughter, lovingly called "Squeaks," is 4 and still will be when we go in May. While she's tall for her age, she still might be the most wee Twi-lek in attendance. Hopefully I can find fabric that won't be too hot for her to wear! I already bought a Darth Vader dress, me.

Thanks for the tip about the 501 thing! I should look them up and see if I can get her to agree to meet Darth. 

I feel like a bad nerd: I'm most excited to see Goofy Vader and Jedi Mickey...the characters as characters is Just. Too. Cute. for me to handle. I totally want the Vader Helmet with Ears, too.  

I'll line up for R2, though, if I know he'll be somewhere for a little while.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ValarDisneyus said:


> My daughter, lovingly called "Squeaks," is 4 and still will be when we go in May. While she's tall for her age, she still might be the most wee Twi-lek in attendance. Hopefully I can find fabric that won't be too hot for her to wear! I already bought a Darth Vader dress, me.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the 501 thing! I should look them up and see if I can get her to agree to meet Darth.
> 
> I feel like a bad nerd: I'm most excited to see Goofy Vader and Jedi Mickey...the characters as characters is Just. Too. Cute. for me to handle. I totally want the Vader Helmet with Ears, too.
> 
> I'll line up for R2, though, if I know he'll be somewhere for a little while.



Awwww 4  too cute! And she will be a little twi-lek... Oh I hope I get to see her! 

The most breathable cloth I have used (thus far) is raw silk (it's is not shinny at all it is very matte in texture and look). That is what my Mara Jade cloak is made from. Another breathable material is crinkled linen, but is not a sturdy as Raw Silk.

Never feel like a bad nerd this picture below is one of my favorites!





PS I have R2D2 ears


----------



## ValarDisneyus

We should be there opening weekend! I hope I can get a dinner reservation for Jedi Mickey!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ValarDisneyus said:


> We should be there opening weekend! I hope I can get a dinner reservation for Jedi Mickey!



IF they do the Hollywood and Vine Star Wars Dinner package again that would be the best bet...

We did it last year and LOVED it, and will do it again this year too if they have it, and people believe they will!

LAST YEAR: The professional photo was with the chipmunks as ewoks. Then Jedi Mickey, Minnie Leia, Stroomtrooper Donald and Darth Goofy all came to everyone's table and took pictures. It was so awesome.... No having to stand in line, eat while you wait. Buffet was full of food for all ages and all tastes, and the desert... it had some of the same deserts as the desert party and more!

Well worth the reservation...


----------



## yulilin3

TBT this week pictures from the SW parade


----------



## shelbyf31

We will be there for opening day (fingers crossed it will be May 15th). Hoping they do the Star Wars drive in breakfast again!! Very excited. I already bought the kids little trinkets to trade with the Jawas.


----------



## lovethattink

Wonder what's on the plate for May 4th? Last year the meals started then.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

shelbyf31 said:


> We will be there for opening day (fingers crossed it will be May 15th). Hoping they do the Star Wars drive in breakfast again!! Very excited. I already bought the kids little trinkets to trade with the Jawas.



This year I need to remember to bring those! I forgot last year 

We loved the SciFi Dinner Star Wars Breakfast!

I also need to remember Yulilin's tip take the pastries as carry out snacks for later... we were so full and felt bad wasting food... we should have just saved the pastries!


----------



## tgmousechick

Whoo hoo! Subbing!

Looks like DS8 and I are headed down this summer for SWW. My daughter and I did a Mom and Me Long weekend when she was 8, and now I'll be doing the long weekend with DS. I think he'll enjoy SWW at lot more than his sister- he had a great time at JTA on our 2013 family trip.

The last day of school is May 29th- so I will probably pick him up from school and head to the airport.

Can't wait!


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Can someone clue me in on this Jawa trade business, please?


----------



## yulilin3

tgmousechick said:


> Whoo hoo! Subbing!
> 
> Looks like DS8 and I are headed down this summer for SWW. My daughter and I did a Mom and Me Long weekend when she was 8, and now I'll be doing the long weekend with DS. I think he'll enjoy SWW at lot more than his sister- he had a great time at JTA on our 2013 family trip.
> 
> The last day of school is May 29th- so I will probably pick him up from school and head to the airport.
> 
> Can't wait!


 



ValarDisneyus said:


> Can someone clue me in on this Jawa trade business, please?


The Jawas come out usually around Streets of America and are also available to meet during the Sci Fi breakfast.
As in the movies, they are traders and if you offer them any trinkets they will want to trade or not.
Jawas like shiny things, it could be glow sticks, plastic jewelry,balls, stickers, anything really. You usually get something in return of the same value.
For example you can trade a pin and you'll get another pin in return
It's just something fun and in character that they do


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Someone mentioned that they already knew the schedule of the extended "Magic Hours" for May 2015 time frame.

Where might I find that information?


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Someone mentioned that they already knew the schedule of the extended "Magic Hours" for May 2015 time frame.
> 
> Where might I find that information?



http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_may.pdf


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_may.pdf



OMG thank you!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=us0MWzVBnxM


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Warwick Davis makes me remarkably happeh.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ValarDisneyus said:


> Warwick Davis makes me remarkably happeh.



I got to see him up close last year, not just at an autograph session which was great but I also was one of the folks that got called up on stage for his stage show.

I love Warwick Davis, and I like him even more since I meet him...

The fun thing about the show was when Warwick was adjusting the mic for me... he showed the audience where he normally puts the mic for himself, then had to stretch on his tippy toes to put it up for me. I am six fee tall  It was way too cute!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

This came across my FB news feed and I thought it was so cool...

Little Princess Vader


----------



## williamscm3

Princess Vader above reminded me of this clip I saw yesterday:

http://www.sunnyskyz.com/happy-vide...r-But-She-Had-Other-Plans#6is5zbeFZu2hJTck.01


----------



## The Sunrise Student

williamscm3 said:


> Princess Vader above reminded me of this clip I saw yesterday:
> 
> http://www.sunnyskyz.com/happy-vide...r-But-She-Had-Other-Plans#6is5zbeFZu2hJTck.01



I have seen this before but get a kick out of it every time I do.


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> Princess Vader above reminded me of this clip I saw yesterday:
> 
> http://www.sunnyskyz.com/happy-vide...r-But-She-Had-Other-Plans#6is5zbeFZu2hJTck.01





The Sunrise Student said:


> I have seen this before but get a kick out of it every time I do.



If the kids in JTA had the option I bet more than half would do this


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> If the kids in JTA had the option I bet more than half would do this



I know mine would!! Lol


----------



## robinbutterfly

Does anybody  know when more details about Star Wars weekend 2015 will come out?


----------



## yulilin3

robinbutterfly said:


> Does anybody  know when more details about Star Wars weekend 2015 will come out?



This years dates were announced Dec. 2013. The celebrities and shows come closer to April


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> This years dates were announced Dec. 2013. The celebrities and shows come closer to April



Which makes it very difficult to plan WHICH weekend(s) you want to go.


----------



## jillmc40

Woo-Hoo!!!  We are all booked for our trip!  May 20-25.  First night at VWL, and the rest at BWV!!  I knew I would be able to get something but I never feel complete until I have the confirmation number!

Now I just have to be ready for the Dine-In breakfast.........


----------



## yulilin3

jillmc40 said:


> Woo-Hoo!!!  We are all booked for our trip!  May 20-25.  First night at VWL, and the rest at BWV!!  I knew I would be able to get something but I never feel complete until I have the confirmation number!
> 
> Now I just have to be ready for the Dine-In breakfast.........



 Congrats!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> If the kids in JTA had the option I bet more than half would do this



I actually don't think it was an options, I think she just took the opportunity  that was supposed to be filmed at disneyland


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I actually don't think it was an options, I think she just took the opportunity  that was supposed to be filmed at disneyland



I know, Disney would never give kids the option to go to the Dark Side 
I just think that if it was an option a lot of kids would go that route


----------



## ValarDisneyus

williamscm3 said:


> Princess Vader above reminded me of this clip I saw yesterday:
> 
> http://www.sunnyskyz.com/happy-vide...r-But-She-Had-Other-Plans#6is5zbeFZu2hJTck.01



OMG, I love this little girl with every fiber of my being.


----------



## Adlergray

Sorry if this has been answered I only had time to make it through the 1st 6 pages. (I'm still reading as I can )This is our first SWW. Hoping for memorial day weekend but our 4 yr old is obsessed so I have a feeling we will be changing our dates if its not. 

A couple questions: (Sorry if they have already been asked or answered I'm catching up I promise!) 

- Are Fridays any less crowed than then the rest of the weekends? 

-Since our ADR dates are before they usually announce SWW if we booked a H&V F! Dinner the Friday before memorial day weekend would it change to a SWW Dinner package or will it probably not be talking reservations if they haven't announced it? 

-When did they release ADRs and fireworks packages last year? 

-If we probably just want to do the breakfast/Dinner and see the characters (but not meet them because that's not his thing right now)  Is there any event we should be going to? He's 4 so I feel like most events will go right over his head. Am I wrong? 
TIA


----------



## delmar411

Adlergray said:


> Sorry if this has been answered I only had time to make it through the 1st 6 pages. (I'm still reading as I can )This is our first SWW. Hoping for memorial day weekend but our 4 yr old is obsessed so I have a feeling we will be changing our dates if its not.  A couple questions: (Sorry if they have already been asked or answered I'm catching up I promise!)  - Are Fridays any less crowed than then the rest of the weekends?  -Since our ADR dates are before they usually announce SWW if we booked a H&V F! Dinner the Friday before memorial day weekend would it change to a SWW Dinner package or will it probably not be talking reservations if they haven't announced it?  -When did they release ADRs and fireworks packages last year?  -If we probably just want to do the breakfast/Dinner and see the characters (but not meet them because that's not his thing right now)  Is there any event we should be going to? He's 4 so I feel like most events will go right over his head. Am I wrong? TIA



Fridays are less busy

If you book the dinner and they change it, yours will be changed over and the price set at whatever they decide.

A 4 yr old who likes SW will enjoy a good portion of the events. The wandering characters, the parade, the fireworks, Darth Mall, he may like to meet the characters too.  He might also like jedi training and the padawan mind challenge (it is cute even if the kids have no idea of the answers). Trading with the Jawas could be fun for him too.

I dont recall when they announced the meals. It wasn't too far in advance if I recall. They will likely announce much farther in advance this time.


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Squeaks is not a he, she's a wee lady.


----------



## yulilin3

TBT: These are from this years SWW. Rebels
Ezra Bridger





Ezra and Sabine




Taylor Gray voice of Ezra





Sabine Wren




Tiya Sircar voice of Sabine


----------



## lovethattink

Love the pictures!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Love the pictures!



thanks!! It was great meeting Taylor, he was very sweet and nice


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> thanks!! It was great meeting Taylor, he was very sweet and nice



Yes, he is!! We met him both weekends. Saw him at an early meet before the first rebel ' s show that Ashley hosted.  Jj was very interested about how his weapon worked. And he went to great lengths to demonstrate.  So JJ just thought v he was the best! And couldn't wait to see it in action at the show.


----------



## Adlergray

delmar411 said:


> Fridays are less busy
> 
> If you book the dinner and they change it, yours will be changed over and the price set at whatever they decide.
> 
> A 4 yr old who likes SW will enjoy a good portion of the events. The wandering characters, the parade, the fireworks, Darth Mall, he may like to meet the characters too.  He might also like jedi training and the padawan mind challenge (it is cute even if the kids have no idea of the answers). Trading with the Jawas could be fun for him too.
> 
> I dont recall when they announced the meals. It wasn't too far in advance if I recall. They will likely announce much farther in advance this time.



Thank you so much! What is the Jawas Trading event? I haven't seen that one. I've thought about the Jedi Training. That is offered during the week as well right? He gets really shy and scared around characters. I think the Disney characters in SW gear may be more his speed this trip. However I could be totally wrong. We will have to play it by ear. I know he will want to see it all I just don't know how close he will want to get. 

Did anyone do the Fireworks package last year? Did you find it worth it? I'm assuming its a lot like the dessert party at the MK?


----------



## Itinkso

Adlergray said:


> Thank you so much! What is the Jawas Trading event? I haven't seen that one. I've thought about the Jedi Training. That is offered during the week as well right? He gets really shy and scared around characters. I think the Disney characters in SW gear may be more his speed this trip. However I could be totally wrong. We will have to play it by ear. I know he will want to see it all I just don't know how close he will want to get.  Did anyone do the Fireworks package last year? Did you find it worth it? I'm assuming its a lot like the dessert party at the MK?



On the Streets of America and at the Galactic SciFi breakfast, Jawas trade trinkets with guests. If you trade something of value, they attempt to trade something of a like/equal value.

My tbt photo is from SWW this year - trading with a Jawa:


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I know, Disney would never give kids the option to go to the Dark Side
> I just think that if it was an option a lot of kids would go that route



 VERY TRUE


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Star Wars H&V dinner, you know I completely forgot that people with H&V ADRs already scheduled got automatically switched to SW H&V ADRs...

Hmmmmmmm sound like making ADRs for H&V at the 180 mark might be a good idea then keep an eye on it to make sure it switches IF they do SW H&V dinner which we all think they will!


----------



## yulilin3

Adlergray said:


> Thank you so much! What is the Jawas Trading event? I haven't seen that one. I've thought about the Jedi Training. That is offered during the week as well right? He gets really shy and scared around characters. I think the Disney characters in SW gear may be more his speed this trip. However I could be totally wrong. We will have to play it by ear. I know he will want to see it all I just don't know how close he will want to get.
> 
> Did anyone do the Fireworks package last year? Did you find it worth it? I'm assuming its a lot like the dessert party at the MK?



JTA is offered during the week and it's no different than the weekends.
Just a reminder that the SW characters stay in character so the Dark Side people don't smile, high five, hug.
We did the package last year and are planning on doing it again. The parade spot was good not great but the thing that sold it for us was the dessert party. Nice area, fun music plenty of desserts and drinks, alcoholic and non-alcoholic. Keep in mind that if it rains the party will move to inside Disney Jr.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Star Wars H&V dinner, you know I completely forgot that people with H&V ADRs already scheduled got automatically switched to SW H&V ADRs...
> 
> Hmmmmmmm sound like making ADRs for H&V at the 180 mark might be a good idea then keep an eye on it to make sure it switches IF they do SW H&V dinner which we all think they will!



Sounds like a good idea to book early even if they haven't announced the change


----------



## jtowntoflorida

yulilin3 said:


> *JTA is offered during the week and it's no different than the weekends.*



I hate to contradict you, but we did find JTA different during SWW...it's much more rushed, they don't give each kid as much time to finish the routine, and they don't do the thing where one kid is selected to use the Force on the Storm Troopers.  For somone whose never done JTA they probably won't notice the difference, but we did.  I didn't find SWW JTA to be nearly as a pleasing experience as normal JTA, and when we go to SWW in 2015 cool1 I'm not letting the kids participate in JTA.  The signup process is insane and coupled with the more rushed/hectic experience, it's just not worth it.  JMHO.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> I hate to contradict you, but we did find JTA different during SWW...it's much more rushed, they don't give each kid as much time to finish the routine, and they don't do the thing where one kid is selected to use the Force on the Storm Troopers.  For somone whose never done JTA they probably won't notice the difference, but we did.  I didn't find SWW JTA to be nearly as a pleasing experience as normal JTA, and when we go to SWW in 2015 cool1 I'm not letting the kids participate in JTA.  The signup process is insane and coupled with the more rushed/hectic experience, it's just not worth it.  JMHO.



You are right. They do rush the routine during SWW because of the number of shows.
I think that now all the kids at the end do the force push. Not sure if a single kid is still picked to do it individually.
But, yeah, the entire process of sign ups is crazy during the weekends


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> You are right. They do rush the routine during SWW because of the number of shows. I think that now all the kids at the end do the force push. Not sure if a single kid is still picked to do it individually. But, yeah, the entire process of sign ups is crazy during the weekends



On a regular JTA day, the one "chosen" child still Force pushes the Troopers if the show is not bogged down and then the whole group uses the Force to overpower Vader. Per my Padawan-source: no Force pushes against Troopers during SWW because of Ahsoka and Empress in the shows with the second group of Younglings.

A non-SWW day is advised for JTA by my Padawan-source.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> On a regular JTA day, the one "chosen" child still Force pushes the Troopers if the show is not bogged down and then the whole group uses the Force to overpower Vader. Per my Padawan-source: no Force pushes against Troopers during SWW because of Ahsoka and Empress in the shows with the second group of Younglings.
> 
> A non-SWW day is advised for JTA by my Padawan-source.



thanks for the inside account. It helps with the planning
I'll add it to the first post


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> thanks for the inside account. It helps with the planning I'll add it to the first post



 You're welcome!


----------



## msmama

The Sunrise Student said:


> Star Wars H&V dinner, you know I completely forgot that people with H&V ADRs already scheduled got automatically switched to SW H&V ADRs...
> 
> Hmmmmmmm sound like making ADRs for H&V at the 180 mark might be a good idea then keep an eye on it to make sure it switches IF they do SW H&V dinner which we all think they will!



This couldn't be done with the breakfast though, right?  Because they don't usually have breakfast at Sci-fi dine in?  

And any day of the week should work, right?  The meals weren't just on weekends.  Are they both just 1 TS credit on the dining plan (more than 1 credit might sell me on the dining plan).  

I think we're going to make a long relaxing trip out of this so the less we have to do actually do on weekends would be nice (it'll be nice to focus on ONLY the stuff offered on the weekends)!  

I'm SO READY to book now, but I'm waiting on SW (southwest, not star wars - feel the need to clarify on this thread) to release their fares!!


----------



## Itinkso

msmama said:


> This couldn't be done with the breakfast though, right?  Because they don't usually have breakfast at Sci-fi dine in?  And any day of the week should work, right?  The meals weren't just on weekends.  Are they both just 1 TS credit on the dining plan (more than 1 credit might sell me on the dining plan).



The SWW character meals were 2TS credits and everyone with an ADR was notified of the upcharge. It does only work with H&V because SciFi only serves lunch and dinner on regular park days.


----------



## Adlergray

Itinkso said:


> On the Streets of America and at the Galactic SciFi breakfast, Jawas trade trinkets with guests. If you trade something of value, they attempt to trade something of a like/equal value.  My tbt photo is from SWW this year - trading with a Jawa:




What type of things do people normally trade ?


----------



## lovethattink

Adlergray said:


> What type of things do people normally trade ?



My son traded old SW trading cards, SW stickers, little SW party favors.

In return he got non - SW stickers, sun glasses, non - SW party favors, bracelets, Mardi Gras beads, etc.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

msmama said:


> This couldn't be done with the breakfast though, right?  Because they don't usually have breakfast at Sci-fi dine in?
> 
> And any day of the week should work, right?  The meals weren't just on weekends.  Are they both just 1 TS credit on the dining plan (more than 1 credit might sell me on the dining plan).
> 
> I think we're going to make a long relaxing trip out of this so the less we have to do actually do on weekends would be nice (it'll be nice to focus on ONLY the stuff offered on the weekends)!
> 
> I'm SO READY to book now, but I'm waiting on SW (southwest, not star wars - feel the need to clarify on this thread) to release their fares!!



That is correct the SciFi diner only does lunch and dinner, and booking an early lunch will not work either, they canceled alot of people whom had early lunches booked, some without notice cause of the system.


----------



## Itinkso

Adlergray said:


> What type of things do people normally trade ?



We traded key chains that had belonged to my DDs and were no longer needed, a chain lanyard from the Venetian in Las Vegas, and a decorative binder clip. I chose items that I thought other people would like to receive from a Jawa. 

In return, we received a Jawa ornament, a superball, and a potato chip bag clip as well as a couple of other things. One of the Jawas showed us some cool items that had been received and the Jawa was definitely not trading: a Jawa plush keychain, a Disney pin, and a SW Vinylmation. 

It was quite fun for us as well as for other guests who were watching the trades happening!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

It's all over FB the Sorcerer's Hat is being torn down... that has been suspected for a long time but now it's hitting the media.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

They like shinny... especially when you are inside SciFi Dinner and it's dark. The Jawa's seemed to get excited about shinny glowing things.

Last SWW I was fortunate enough to have a fellow DISer let me have a glowing red object to trade just so I could do it  

But they seem to even like shiny things that sparkle out in the open, saw that in Streets of America while I was watching others trade.

Also remember what you trade with them they are going to in turn trade with someone else. 

So think of fun little things that seem to catch kids attention... Remember the gumball type machines kids used to beg mom for 50 cents to get something out of?

I was even thinking of picking up some glow bracelets after Halloween when they go on sale and save them aside unused for trading.


----------



## aribelle

The Sunrise Student said:


> I was even thinking of picking up some glow bracelets after Halloween when they go on sale and save them aside unused for trading.



We picked up a bunch of the glow bracelets at Target's $1 bins last May and traded them with the Jawa.  VERY popular with them.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

aribelle said:


> We picked up a bunch of the glow bracelets at Target's $1 bins last May and traded them with the Jawa.  VERY popular with them.



 cool!


----------



## ebtbmom

Is there any difference in the events on Sun versus Fri and Sat?  I want 2days for SWW and I'm wondering if I should do Fri/Sat of the same weekend or arrive at WDW on Sat evening, do Sun and then the following Fri. Do the days make any difference?


----------



## Itinkso

ebtbmom said:


> Is there any difference in the events on Sun versus Fri and Sat?  I want 2days for SWW and I'm wondering if I should do Fri/Sat of the same weekend or arrive at WDW on Sat evening, do Sun and then the following Fri. Do the days make any difference?



If you do Sunday and the following Friday, it increases your chances of meeting different celebrities. Or, if you want to meet two or more celebrities from one weekend, back to back days would be better.


----------



## yulilin3

ebtbmom said:


> Is there any difference in the events on Sun versus Fri and Sat?  I want 2days for SWW and I'm wondering if I should do Fri/Sat of the same weekend or arrive at WDW on Sat evening, do Sun and then the following Fri. Do the days make any difference?



If you look at the first post of this thread I posted last years celebrities and the shows and times per weekend.
The shows stay the same every weekend unless there's a celeb that does a special show. Like Ray Park he does Visit to the Maul and only happens when he's here. But it usually is Stars of the Saga (with the visiting celebs for that particular weekend) Behind the Force (with the visiting voice actors for thatr particular weekend) and Obi Wan and Beyond


----------



## ebtbmom

Itinkso said:


> If you do Sunday and the following Friday, it increases your chances of meeting different celebrities. Or, if you want to meet two or more celebrities from one weekend, back to back days would be better.



I don't think we care about celebrities. We mainly want to do the parade, fireworks, character pics and meals, and maybe a show.


----------



## Itinkso

ebtbmom said:


> I don't think we care about celebrities. We mainly want to do the parade, fireworks, character pics and meals, and maybe a show.



Okay; so back to back days or splitting them would work. Fireworks are at 9:45 so if you didn't want an early morning rope drop the next day, splitting the days would be better.

We followed yulilin's tips and were at the gates before 7:30 a.m. last year and stayed to watch the fireworks. I don't think my group of adults would have wanted two early mornings back to back. It was difficult enough to get everyone up and ready for a late breakfast the following morning.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Adlergray said:


> What type of things do people normally trade ?



Pins, stickers, plastic jewelry, etc. They seem to like glow cubes.


----------



## jennab113

Do you suggest having a car for getting in to the celebrity lines early?  I am trying to maximize my vacation days and see if I can make it to more than one weekend and if I fly, that might save a day each trip.  

Not knowing flight prices yet, I don't know if it would be feasible anyway, but I was just wondering if it would be difficult without my own transportation.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Do you suggest having a car for getting in to the celebrity lines early?  I am trying to maximize my vacation days and see if I can make it to more than one weekend and if I fly, that might save a day each trip.
> 
> Not knowing flight prices yet, I don't know if it would be feasible anyway, but I was just wondering if it would be difficult without my own transportation.



If you don't have a car you can schedule a taxi to be at your hotel at whatever time you wish. Don't rely on Disney transportation if you are going to wait for celeb autographs, you need to be at the park earlier than the time the disney buses start running


----------



## Itinkso

jennab113 said:


> Do you suggest having a car for getting in to the celebrity lines early?  I am trying to maximize my vacation days and see if I can make it to more than one weekend and if I fly, that might save a day each trip.  Not knowing flight prices yet, I don't know if it would be feasible anyway, but I was just wondering if it would be difficult without my own transportation.



It's easy to get taxis at WDW. The Valets or Front Desk CMs can call them for you and they arrive in a couple of minutes. Most fares are less than $20 from a resort to DHS... a lot less than a car rental.


----------



## lovethattink

jennab113 said:


> Do you suggest having a car for getting in to the celebrity lines early?  I am trying to maximize my vacation days and see if I can make it to more than one weekend and if I fly, that might save a day each trip.
> 
> Not knowing flight prices yet, I don't know if it would be feasible anyway, but I was just wondering if it would be difficult without my own transportation.



Do you know where you're staying?

It's easy to walk from the Swan/Dolphin, Yacht/Beach Club and Boardwalk.

Even though we are fairly local, we stayed onsite and used the car to get in line for the celeb M&G. 

This year will be interesting since we are staying home and driving each day. We may end up using 2 cars since there is no way ds can change sleeping patterns.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

If you can stay in the Epcot resort area you can just walk over. I have the Boardwalk booked (DVC) but there's also the Swan/Dolphin which has discounts sometimes.


----------



## ebtbmom

Itinkso said:


> Okay; so back to back days or splitting them would work. Fireworks are at 9:45 so if you didn't want an early morning rope drop the next day, splitting the days would be better.
> 
> We followed yulilin's tips and were at the gates before 7:30 a.m. last year and stayed to watch the fireworks. I don't think my group of adults would have wanted two early mornings back to back. It was difficult enough to get everyone up and ready for a late breakfast the following morning.



Perfect thank you! It would work better for my schedule to do a Sat-Sat trip anyway.  Good point about not doing two early days. I'm coming with my son who'll be 17 so he'll probably appreciate that!


----------



## msmama

Obviously it'll depend on the show, but how hard is it to get into a show?  About how early does one line up?  

Is it possible to meet all the celebrities, see all the shows AND see the majority of characters in one weekend?  (I'm not interested in doing that, just wondering if it's possible).  

How much (realistically) can you do in one day? How many celebs?  How many shows?


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Obviously it'll depend on the show, but how hard is it to get into a show?  About how early does one line up?
> 
> Is it possible to meet all the celebrities, see all the shows AND see the majority of characters in one weekend?  (I'm not interested in doing that, just wondering if it's possible).
> 
> How much (realistically) can you do in one day? How many celebs?  How many shows?



For the shows this year they offered fp+ if you're going standby plan to wait anywhere from 30 min to an hour
You can only meet one celebrity per day, you get a wristband and fp return time. You can go all 3 days of the weekend and meet 3 celebrities (see how fp for celebs work on first post)
Realistically you could meet one celeb, watch 2 shows and meet a couple of characters. There's a character priority list (again see first post) Many of the more popular character wait times can reach an hour.


----------



## jennab113

lovethattink said:


> Do you know where you're staying?
> 
> It's easy to walk from the Swan/Dolphin, Yacht/Beach Club and Boardwalk.
> 
> Even though we are fairly local, we stayed onsite and used the car to get in line for the celeb M&G.
> 
> This year will be interesting since we are staying home and driving each day. We may end up using 2 cars since there is no way ds can change sleeping patterns.



Thanks! Right now I have reservations at Pop one weekend and AoA another.  I'll look at the discounts at the Epcot hotels, but those + airfare might price me out anyway.


----------



## lovethattink

jennab113 said:


> Thanks! Right now I have reservations at Pop one weekend and AoA another.  I'll look at the discounts at the Epcot hotels, but those + airfare might price me out anyway.



Depending on which celebs you want to meet,  you'll need a car or taxi. My dh was in line anywhere from midnight to 6 am depending on the celeb.  My son and I got in line for Rebel celebs between 6:30 and 7.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Thanks! Right now I have reservations at Pop one weekend and AoA another.  I'll look at the discounts at the Epcot hotels, but those + airfare might price me out anyway.



The good news is that you are very close to DHS. If you could walk it (there are no sidewalks so it's not recommended) it would be around a 20 min. walk. Taxis should be less than $10 for sure


----------



## yulilin3

TBT This week's I would like to focus on the man that has been the host for SWW for the last 4 years. The amazing James Arnold Taylor. If you don't know who he is just google him. He's not only the voice of Obi Wan and Plo Koon on the Clone Wars and now Rebels but he is a very prolific voice actor giving life to many, many characters


----------



## delmar411

Any thoughts on how the hat being gone will effect the parade or parade route or even the shows?


----------



## Skywise

delmar411 said:


> Any thoughts on how the hat being gone will effect the parade or parade route or even the shows?



Not much - The stage for SWW was put up right in front of the hat so logistically it'll still be the same (presuming they put the stage up in the same area but I think that's a safe assumption) Maybe a little more space in front of the stage because they could put it further back.


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> TBT This week's I would like to focus on the man that has been the host for SWW for the last 4 years. The amazing James Arnold Taylor. If you don't know who he is just google him. He's not only the voice of Obi Wan and Plo Koon on the Clone Wars and now Rebels but he is a very prolific voice actor giving life to many, many characters
> [/URL]



I have to agree - he's great! Definitely someone to meet if you've never met him before. He takes his time with each person and is such a kind soul. My boyfriend and I purchased his book last year and we're excited to get him to sign it.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Any thoughts on how the hat being gone will effect the parade or parade route or even the shows?





Skywise said:


> Not much - The stage for SWW was put up right in front of the hat so logistically it'll still be the same (presuming they put the stage up in the same area but I think that's a safe assumption) Maybe a little more space in front of the stage because they could put it further back.


I agree with Skywise. Maybe they'll put the stage where the Hat was and give more space for it.



xApril said:


> I have to agree - he's great! Definitely someone to meet if you've never met him before. He takes his time with each person and is such a kind soul. My boyfriend and I purchased his book last year and we're excited to get him to sign it.



He is amazing. Such a talent and a great person


----------



## yulilin3

Rumorville is  abuzz with sightings of George Lucas at Disney this past weekend. We'll see if it leads to an announcement or he could've just been vacationing like mortal people do.
I wish that Disney execs and Imagineers would come out with an hour special to announce whatever the plans are for DHS. Sort of like the "Florida Project" special where Walt Disney announced the construction of Disney World
I know this will not happen because they don't want to announce something that might not happen in the end. But Walt announced Epcot as city of tomorrow where people would live and work. That never happened and I know most people don't even care that it didn't.
Just come out, announce the plans for DHS and put all the rumors to rest. We know that something SW is coming, that was hinted at D23 and something Pixar having all the top brass coming to visit.


----------



## lovethattink

Maybe they are waiting till Celebration Anaheim to drop hints or give news?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I will be out at Star Wars Celebration Anaheim, if they drop any juicy details I will be sure to spread the word out here


----------



## alayne

I am so glad to see 2015 SWW thread. I have booked our hotel for what I think might be the 3rd weekend. Can't wait to see the actual dates!!!!! We went for my son's 10th Birthday and the 1st weekend. It was by far our BEST TRIP EVER to DISNEY WORLD. I'm super excited to be following this thread again and hoping to enjoy another SWW with everyone.


----------



## yulilin3

TBT last week it was about James Arnold Taylor, now let's take a look at the co-host Ashley Eckstein. You will not meet a sweeter girl at SWW. She is the voice of Ahsoka Tano on the Clone Wars and also has her own line of clothes called Her Universe.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

Star Wars: ‪#‎EpisodeVII‬ will be called 'The Force Awakens.'

http://insidemovies.ew.com/2014/11/06/star-wars-episode-vii-breaking/


----------



## yulilin3

39CINDERELLA said:


> Star Wars: ‪#‎EpisodeVII‬ will be called 'The Force Awakens.'
> 
> http://insidemovies.ew.com/2014/11/06/star-wars-episode-vii-breaking/



 
I like it.
Also a good title for what happens around 6am outside the gates of DHS during SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

TBT  SWW 2009 at 3:30am waiting for Dave Prowse...*The Force Awakens*


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I like it.
> Also a good title for what happens around 6am outside the gates of DHS during SWW.



Me too... just shared this juicey info on FB 

BUT I am seeing 501st folks comment, well what the Force was Asleep, and what an explanation of where it has been all this time... we'll see how they play the story out.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> TBT  SWW 2009 at 3:30am waiting for Dave Prowse...*The Force Awakens*


----------



## yulilin3

Just confirmation that the regular morning EMH that DHS has on Saturdays is officially dropped starting Saturday May 16th. Which gives us almost 100% certainty that SWW will start May 15th
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/2015-05-16/
still operating hours start at 9am but that will surely change to 8am


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Just confirmation that the regular morning EMH that DHS has on Saturdays is officially dropped starting Saturday May 16th. Which gives us almost 100% certainty that SWW will start May 15th
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/2015-05-16/
> still operating hours start at 9am but that will surely change to 8am



STAY ON TARGET! 

Woot Woot this helps me feel more comfortable about the reservations I made at AKL for the 14th through the 25th.... Next week will be the 180 mark for my stay... and I can start booking ADRs and events (We are gonna do the 2 safaris at AKL and already picked dates and gave them to the IP Office  )


----------



## Skywise

39CINDERELLA said:


> Star Wars: ‪#‎EpisodeVII‬ will be called 'The Force Awakens.'



That doesn't give me warm fuzzies and goes right to the bottom of titles for me which was held by Phantom Menace.  I think "The Force Arises" at least has a better ring to it.  I'm also hoping that doesn't portend to anthropomorphizing the actual force more - The Midichlorians are rising up!!!


----------



## lovethattink

There's a really nice article in SI about David and Ashley Eckstein and Her Universe http://www.si.com/mlb/2014/11/05/profiles-david-eckstein-baseball-sci-fi-clothing-company


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> Just confirmation that the regular morning EMH that DHS has on Saturdays is officially dropped starting Saturday May 16th. Which gives us almost 100% certainty that SWW will start May 15th
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/2015-05-16/
> still operating hours start at 9am but that will surely change to 8am



I wonder if this means that it will be 5 weekends again this year??  3 weekends in May and 2 in June??

We just made reservations for June 6th thru the 16th and were hoping to catch the last SWW on June 12,13, or 14th.  We could do June 7th if necessary, but really don't want to as we are driving in and will most likely be exhausted on the 7th.


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> I wonder if this means that it will be 5 weekends again this year??  3 weekends in May and 2 in June??
> 
> We just made reservations for June 6th thru the 16th and were hoping to catch the last SWW on June 12,13, or 14th.  We could do June 7th if necessary, but really don't want to as we are driving in and will most likely be exhausted on the 7th.



I'm hoping they announce the dates next month like they did last year. That way people can properly start planning and making reservations without the worry


----------



## jennab113

So assuming the first weekend is May 15th, 180 day ADRs can be made next weekish.  I know that Sci-Fi doesn't usually do breakfast, so I'm guessing I'd need to wait until that is announced.  But for the dinners, should I go ahead and book ADRs at those restaurants?


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> So assuming the first weekend is May 15th, 180 day ADRs can be made next weekish.  I know that Sci-Fi doesn't usually do breakfast, so I'm guessing I'd need to wait until that is announced.  But for the dinners, should I go ahead and book ADRs at those restaurants?



If you want ressies for May 15 the starting of the 180 days is Nov 16. I would do it if interested in the H&V one. You could even ask about the Sci Fi breakfast


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jennab113 said:


> So assuming the first weekend is May 15th, 180 day ADRs can be made next weekish.  I know that Sci-Fi doesn't usually do breakfast, so I'm guessing I'd need to wait until that is announced.  But for the dinners, should I go ahead and book ADRs at those restaurants?



 *Nods* yup I am already working on ADRs that I will book next week!



yulilin3 said:


> If you want ressies for May 15 the starting of the 180 days is Nov 16. I would do it if interested in the H&V one. You could even ask about the Sci Fi breakfast



Yulilin while working with the CL Itinerary Planning Office Staff for making reservations she was not sure when SWW would be yet, and is holding off on making my La Nouba reservations because those can't be changed once you buy the tickets.

So it's not being disseminated, or at least not yet. OR if it is, it's a small group with the knowledge.

You know the trends and can read it off the hours... but if CMs aren't paying attention (which is crazy for me to believe) then they might not realize how close they are to setting this in stone.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I'm hoping they announce the dates next month like they did last year. That way people can properly start planning and making reservations without the worry



Question: Did they announce week 5 right off the bat last year, or did that not come about until like March? Trying to remember when they added week 5 in 2014.


----------



## Skywise

The Sunrise Student said:


> Question: Did they announce week 5 right off the bat last year, or did that not come about until like March? Trying to remember when they added week 5 in 2014.



Yeah - I seem to remember that happening around late winter (march-febuary-ish?)


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Question: Did they announce week 5 right off the bat last year, or did that not come about until like March? Trying to remember when they added week 5 in 2014.



http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ee-issued-by-the-evil-sith-emperor-palpatine/
It was added in February.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

That's what I thought... and I was wondering is that normal?!

I know talking to James Arnold Taylor he told me he was the one that convinced them to do 5 weeks and that week 5 was all voice actors.

When did they announce the hosts last year?

I am sure JAT didn't start the convincing process for week 5 until he was set as the host.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> That's what I thought... and I was wondering is that normal?!
> 
> I know talking to James Arnold Taylor he told me he was the one that convinced them to do 5 weeks and that week 5 was all voice actors.
> 
> When did they announce the hosts last year?
> 
> I am sure JAT didn't start the convincing process for week 5 until he was set as the host.



JAT as host was announced on that same post in February. Adding a 5th weekend hasn't been unheard of, it has happened before. I'm sure JAT asking for a 5th weekend for the Clone Wars cast was in response to how unceremoniously and unexpected the series got cancelled.


----------



## msmama

Officially booked for what will hopefully be week(end) 1 and part of week(end) 2.  May end up changing things around a bit when SW opens their flights on Monday.  

CL at the Beach club so I don't have to deal with early morning busses.   

Yay!!


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Officially booked for what will hopefully be week(end) 1 and part of week(end) 2.  May end up changing things around a bit when SW opens their flights on Monday.
> 
> CL at the Beach club so I don't have to deal with early morning busses.
> 
> Yay!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> JAT as host was announced on that same post in February. Adding a 5th weekend hasn't been unheard of, it has happened before. I'm sure JAT asking for a 5th weekend for the Clone Wars cast was in response to how unceremoniously and unexpected the series got cancelled.



I know I have seen from some of the old schedules that there were more years with 5 weeks than I realized, I was just wondering if the announcement of the 5 week is normally delayed like it was this last time or does it normally get announced with the rest?

JAT + weekend 5 = SO true!  I agree that is probably why he wanted that done because of the way they canceled clone wars, a very popular show out of no where!

Rebels > I have been watching, trying to figure out time frames... I saw how the holo was JAT as obi-wan but so far that is the only character I have noticed that was part of Clone Wars... however I haven't watched all of Clone Wars so I do not know if I am missing things  anyone?


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I know I have seen from some of the old schedules that there were more years with 5 weeks than I realized, I was just wondering if the announcement of the 5 week is normally delayed like it was this last time or does it normally get announced with the rest?
> 
> JAT + weekend 5 = SO true!  I agree that is probably why he wanted that done because of the way they canceled clone wars, a very popular show out of no where!
> 
> Rebels > I have been watching, trying to figure out time frames... I saw how the holo was JAT as obi-wan but so far that is the only character I have noticed that was part of Clone Wars... however I haven't watched all of Clone Wars so I do not know if I am missing things  anyone?



The only year I remember clearly was 2005 when they extended by 2 weekends during weekend 3  I remember clearly because my mom was working at Tattoine Traders and all the CM were acting crazy because they didn't have any extra merchandise, it was a mess to say the least.
As to Rebels we have been watching and the only character from Clone Wars has been Obi Wan, much older. Rebels is supposed to take place between III and IV. I expect all the voice actors from Rebels will be here next year for Behind the Force


----------



## DisneyMama21

So, if they don't announce week 5 at the beginning, I shouldn't panic?  I was really hoping for June 12-14!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> The only year I remember clearly was 2005 when they extended by 2 weekends during weekend 3  I remember clearly because my mom was working at Tattoine Traders and all the CM were acting crazy because they didn't have any extra merchandise, it was a mess to say the least.
> As to Rebels we have been watching and the only character from Clone Wars has been Obi Wan, much older. Rebels is supposed to take place between III and IV. I expect all the voice actors from Rebels will be here next year for Behind the Force



EEEEkkk 2005> poor CMs, heck this year they were running out of things by weekend 2 and 3 and they already knew they were going for 5 weeks prior to the start!

Rebels > That's the impression I got as well that it was, time frame, looking things up.... The Rebels book I bought  (SPOILER) seeing Leia's step father was too cool...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

DisneyMama21 said:


> So, if they don't announce week 5 at the beginning, I shouldn't panic?  I was really hoping for June 12-14!



 hard to say, for me, I wouldn't count on a week 5 unless they announce it from the get go 

But I will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyMama21 said:


> So, if they don't announce week 5 at the beginning, I shouldn't panic?  I was really hoping for June 12-14!



They been pretty consistent on the 4 weekends since 2006, with the exception of this year. Like Sunshine said it was asked by JAT to do one weekend for the voice actors of Clone Wars.
I would expect to get the full dates when they announce. If it's 4 weekends again there might be a slight possibility of them adding another but I wouldn't make plans based on that


----------



## jennab113

Cool, thanks, ladies!  I have ressies for Weekends 1 (5/14-17) and 3 (5/22-24) right now.  I really would like to do the VIP thing if they do it again one of those weekends, but I don't want to count on that and then it be way too expensive, so I'll go ahead and make reservations for the other meals and ask about the breakfast.

I love Rebels!  More than I expected to, honestly.  It's great.  The one character that I've noticed being a crossover from Clone Wars is Luminara Unduli from Rise of the Old Masters, though she was in the Prequel Trilogy and not just in Clone Wars.

eta: I bought the tie in book (Servants of the Empire: Edge of the Galaxy) but haven't read it yet. I've heard good things about it!


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

If they do end up starting on May 15th, and only have 4 weekends, that means 3 weekends in May and only 1 in June.
I just find it odd that they would only have one weekend in June.

Has this ever happened in the past?


----------



## DisneyMama21

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> If they do end up starting on May 15th, and only have 4 weekends, that means 3 weekends in May and only 1 in June.
> I just find it odd that they would only have one weekend in June.
> 
> Has this ever happened in the past?



 That's what I was wondering...so I looked at the dates from the past years, it seems that the latest trend is 2 weekends in May, 2 in June (from 2008-13).  Now back in 2003-4 there were 5 weekends...and the dates were pretty close to the 2014 dates.  This is why I am hoping this year will also have 5 with the last weekend being the 12-14th.  I guess we won't know until the official announcement


----------



## Skywise

What do you guys recommend for SWW?  (Beach Club obviously) - I'm sketching out a trip with some first timers and they want to hit US too (may stay at DW and drive to US or vice versa or might do a split stay).  How's value/moderate resort access to DHS during this time?


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> If they do end up starting on May 15th, and only have 4 weekends, that means 3 weekends in May and only 1 in June.
> I just find it odd that they would only have one weekend in June.
> 
> Has this ever happened in the past?





DisneyMama21 said:


> That's what I was wondering...so I looked at the dates from the past years, it seems that the latest trend is 2 weekends in May, 2 in June (from 2008-13).  Now back in 2003-4 there were 5 weekends...and the dates were pretty close to the 2014 dates.  This is why I am hoping this year will also have 5 with the last weekend being the 12-14th.  I guess we won't know until the official announcement



Here's good site to look around for some SWW history 
http://sww.studioscentral.com/main/content/dates


----------



## DisneyMama21

yulilin3 said:


> Here's good site to look around for some SWW history
> http://sww.studioscentral.com/main/content/dates



Thanks!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Skywise said:


> What do you guys recommend for SWW?  (Beach Club obviously) - I'm sketching out a trip with some first timers and they want to hit US too (may stay at DW and drive to US or vice versa or might do a split stay).  How's value/moderate resort access to DHS during this time?



We're planning on the Boardwalk (either Inn or Villas) because it's the closest on foot to DHS.  I'd consider the Swan/Dolphin as well for the same reason.  The YC/BC walk is also very doable (we did it several times in August).

Honestly, if I were staying in a moderate or value, I'd rent a car for SWW.  We stayed at POR in 2013, and while transportation wasn't horrible, we did miss RD one day and got there just as they were opening the park on the other because we were waiting on a bus.  Also, we had to stand every single day on the way back from the park, which was just no fun.  It's my understanding that's how the buses are during peak season.  Knowing that, if we ever do a peak trip again and stay at a moderate, I'd rent a car.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

DisneyMama21 said:


> That's what I was wondering...so I looked at the dates from the past years, it seems that the latest trend is 2 weekends in May, 2 in June (from 2008-13).  Now back in 2003-4 there were 5 weekends...and the dates were pretty close to the 2014 dates.  This is why I am hoping this year will also have 5 with the last weekend being the 12-14th.  I guess we won't know until the official announcement



My guess is that they will have 5 weekends.  I can't see them only having one weekend in June.  Especially with Episode 7 being released later in the year.

Like you said, we will know when the official announcement comes!!!


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> Here's good site to look around for some SWW history
> http://sww.studioscentral.com/main/content/dates



Thanks!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hey Yulilin,

While you are headed out to see the lights tonight at DHS, you will have to let us know if you have seen any signs of construction...

With the removal of the hat, the close of the blacklot I imagine DHS is in turmoil.

To be honest there was a while that I was worried they would cancel SWW all together this year because an event that big, for that long would shut down progress. I am sure it's hard enough to keep things going without an event as big as SWW added to the mix.

Have you heard anything that they might be down scaling things because of construction?


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hey Yulilin,
> 
> While you are headed out to see the lights tonight at DHS, you will have to let us know if you have seen any signs of construction...
> 
> With the removal of the hat, the close of the blacklot I imagine DHS is in turmoil.
> 
> To be honest there was a while that I was worried they would cancel SWW all together this year because an event that big, for that long would shut down progress. I am sure it's hard enough to keep things going without an event as big as SWW added to the mix.
> 
> Have you heard anything that they might be down scaling things because of construction?



The Hat removal  is actually set for early next year. But I'll keep my eyes open.
Nothing yet rumored to be scaled down. I don't think it'll affect 2015 SWW, it could be different for 2016 if the whole SWland is actually confirmed


----------



## lovethattink

We were at DHS Monday.  No visible signs of construction then.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> We were at DHS Monday.  No visible signs of construction then.



Roger that, I wonder if they are waiting for after the holidays when they take down the Osborne lights.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> The Hat removal  is actually set for early next year. But I'll keep my eyes open.
> Nothing yet rumored to be scaled down. I don't think it'll affect 2015 SWW, it could be different for 2016 if the whole SWland is actually confirmed



 2016... I wondered about that... 

I keep wondering if the SWland will be geared more towards the new stuff that Disney has been involved in or the classics.

I was very encouraged that Disney is attempting to combine the two when they brought the old cast back to be involved in 7.

AND it is my HOPE that they do combine the two!

I still want my Cantina bar restaurant, BAD! I even told them all about that idea when they did the interviews/questionnaires/test in 2013....

PS did anyone else out here get interviewed/questioned/tested during SWW 2013? I know I was also asked if there was a type of area I would like to see in SWland what would it be. I did say the wookie planet kashyya for that one... but I am doubting with Avatarland coming that they do the same type of feel in SWland.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> 2016... I wondered about that...
> 
> I keep wondering if the SWland will be geared more towards the new stuff that Disney has been involved in or the classics.
> 
> I was very encouraged that Disney is attempting to combine the two when they brought the old cast back to be involved in 7.
> 
> AND it is my HOPE that they do combine the two!
> 
> *I still want my Cantina bar restaurant, BAD!* I even told them all about that idea when they did the interviews/questionnaires/test in 2013....
> 
> PS did anyone else out here get interviewed/questioned/tested during SWW 2013? I know I was also asked if there was a type of area I would like to see in SWland what would it be. I did say the wookie planet kashyya for that one... but I am doubting with Avatarland coming that they do the same type of feel in SWland.


I always thought that Backlot Express would make a great Cantina restaurant and bar. It's right next to Star Tours and it could be converted pretty easily.
No construction walls anywhere at DHS


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> Roger that, I wonder if they are waiting for after the holidays when they take down the Osborne lights.



They could be working inside buildings and in areas where we can't see like they did the new Oaken's. It seemed like it went up overnight, but much work was done inside after AFI closed.



yulilin3 said:


> I always thought that Backlot Express would make a great Cantina restaurant and bar. It's right next to Star Tours and it could be converted pretty easily.
> No construction walls anywhere at DHS



I want a cantina, but not sure I want to give up my air conditioning pre-parade, if it goes there.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I always thought that Backlot Express would make a great Cantina restaurant and bar. It's right next to Star Tours and it could be converted pretty easily.
> No construction walls anywhere at DHS



That would make an awesome spot for a Cantina Restaurant!

I am betting you'll see major signs of construction after the Holidays.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> They could be working inside buildings and in areas where we can't see like they did the new Oaken's. It seemed like it went up overnight, but much work was done inside after AFI closed.



This is true, and with the backlot ride being totally shut down we may not see anything, they could do alot of that construction out there where the track was too!


----------



## mom2febgirls

My DH is a huge fan of the original trilogy.  I really want to get in to the Sci Fi Breakfast but I'm so worried I will miss the announcement :/

How fast did they fill up last year?  Any ideas for how to be on the ball?


----------



## Itinkso

mom2febgirls said:


> My DH is a huge fan of the original trilogy.  I really want to get in to the Sci Fi Breakfast but I'm so worried I will miss the announcement :/  How fast did they fill up last year?  Any ideas for how to be on the ball?



If you'll be there on a Monday - Thursday, SciFi was accepting walk-ins. On the weekends, it was difficult to get an ADR.


----------



## mom2febgirls

Itinkso said:


> If you'll be there on a Monday - Thursday, SciFi was accepting walk-ins. On the weekends, it was difficult to get an ADR.



Thank you!  That is reassuring since we'll be there Thursday - Tuesday


----------



## yulilin3

mom2febgirls said:


> My DH is a huge fan of the original trilogy.  I really want to get in to the Sci Fi Breakfast but I'm so worried I will miss the announcement :/
> 
> How fast did they fill up last year?  Any ideas for how to be on the ball?



Make sure to subscribe to this thread and set it up so that you get an email notification of new activity each day. That way you won't miss any announcement and news.
Also keep in mind that when I get new information I update the first page so you don't have to read thru all the pages


----------



## Itinkso

On the Dining Board, it was reported that H&V, beginning on May 4, 2015, doesn't have any availability for dinners for any dates beyond that date. It looks like Disney has taken it off the Dining Reservation scheduling for now... strong possibility they have to update software to reflect SW dinners?


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> On the Dining Board, it was reported that H&V, beginning on May 4, 2015, doesn't have any availability for dinners for any dates beyond that date. It looks like Disney has taken it off the Dining Reservation scheduling for now... strong possibility they have to update software to reflect SW dinners?



Yep, just tried booking dinner for May 4 and nothing is available


----------



## lovethattink

Last SWW kicked off with Rebel Rendezvous on Thursday. We did it. Had a great time. But have decided that we won't book it for 2015 if it's offered. 

The cost was $250/per person. It was great having Darth's Mall all to ourselves. There were huge lines in the morning for check out, but by afternoon, the lines were non-existent. The M&G with Ashley Eckstein was great! Definitely our highlight. She and her husband have been very inspirational and supportive to my son over the years. She even had someone get him from the back room to pose for a picture.











Storm Troopers roamed. We were lucky enough to catch them at a backdrop. DS met another DISers son and they had so much fun playing with the troopers!











The FAB 4 had a long line initially. Then they spent most of the time standing there interacting amongst themselves with absolutely no line. Every time we passed by ds would have fun with them and pose for another picture. 






There was plenty of extra Rendezvous merchandise to purchase too.






It was worth the splurge once. But I'd prefer to save the money for merchandise or dining next time.


----------



## LoveMyMoos

lovethattink said:


> Last SWW kicked off with Rebel Rendezvous on Thursday. We did it. Had a great time. But have decided that we won't book it for 2015 if it's offered.
> 
> The cost was $250/per person. It was great having Darth's Mall all to ourselves. There were huge lines in the morning for check out, but by afternoon, the lines were non-existent. The M&G with Ashley Eckstein was great! Definitely our highlight. She and her husband have been very inspirational and supportive to my son over the years. She even had someone get him from the back room to pose for a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm Troopers roamed. We were lucky enough to catch them at a backdrop. DS met another DISers son and they had so much fun playing with the troopers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FAB 4 had a long line initially. Then they spent most of the time standing there interacting amongst themselves with absolutely no line. Every time we passed by ds would have fun with them and pose for another picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was plenty of extra Rendezvous merchandise to purchase too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was worth the splurge once. But I'd prefer to save the money for merchandise or dining next time.



Awesome pictures! We love Ashley and David Eckstein, huge Cardinals fans here and he used to play for them. We are llooking forward to our first SWW trip next year!


----------



## msmama

SW (Southwest, not Star Wars) opened their flights for May today so I'm really now officially booked for May 15-23!!!  Place to sleep and a way to get there so I'm set.  

Now to start saving extra spending $$.  

In reading the first post (Thanks for keeping everything updated yulilin3), it looks like you can do the H&V meal OR the H&V meal + Fantasmic for less than $5 more.  Is that right?  (Obviously prices subject to change for this year).  Seems silly not to do Fantasmic (although how does that work with the fireworks?)  

Also, I remember seeing pictures of the dessert party but there was no info in the first post.  

Also, how much was the package with special spots for parade and fireworks?  

lovethatthink just mentioned Rebel Rendezvous.  Is that just a chance to shop early?  (We won't be there to kick off anyway so I don't think it applies).  

What are the prices of things in Darths Mall?  Is the Her Universe stuff marked up significantly or about the same price as online?  (I've found that their stuff varies greatly in size so it'll be nice to see it in person).


----------



## Skywise

Itinkso said:


> On the Dining Board, it was reported that H&V, beginning on May 4, 2015, doesn't have any availability for dinners for any dates beyond that date. It looks like Disney has taken it off the Dining Reservation scheduling for now... strong possibility they have to update software to reflect SW dinners?



Or possibly its part of the reconstruction?


----------



## Itinkso

Skywise said:


> Or possibly its part of the reconstruction?



I'm betting SW dinners. May 4th is a major celebration day in DHS... DD has been on the JTA stage for the last three years on that date and it's big. DHS wouldn't begin construction or shut down anything on that date.

Last year, Disney Dining had to contact everyone with a H&V dinner reservation to let them know of the SW dinner upcharge and 2TS dining credit cost. It looks like they are being proactive this year.


----------



## lovethattink

LoveMyMoos said:


> Awesome pictures! We love Ashley and David Eckstein, huge Cardinals fans here and he used to play for them. We are llooking forward to our first SWW trip next year!



Thank you! Did you see the article from Sports Illustrated I posted the other day on this thread? Very nice write up about his baseball and Her Universe careers.




msmama said:


> SW (Southwest, not Star Wars) opened their flights for May today so I'm really now officially booked for May 15-23!!!  Place to sleep and a way to get there so I'm set.
> 
> Now to start saving extra spending $$.
> 
> In reading the first post (Thanks for keeping everything updated yulilin3), it looks like you can do the H&V meal OR the H&V meal + Fantasmic for less than $5 more.  Is that right?  (Obviously prices subject to change for this year).  Seems silly not to do Fantasmic (although how does that work with the fireworks?)
> 
> Also, I remember seeing pictures of the dessert party but there was no info in the first post.
> 
> Also, how much was the package with special spots for parade and fireworks?
> 
> *lovethatthink just mentioned Rebel Rendezvous.  Is that just a chance to shop early?  (We won't be there to kick off anyway so I don't think it applies).  *
> 
> What are the prices of things in Darths Mall?  Is the Her Universe stuff marked up significantly or about the same price as online?  (I've found that their stuff varies greatly in size so it'll be nice to see it in person).



Rebel Rendezvous was a merchandise event. We got to pre-order merchandise online and also shop in person. 

There was a fitting room to try on the Her Universe clothing.

And Ashley nearly gave the cm a heart attack when she asked them to open the jewelry display so that people could touch the jewelry to know what it felt like before we purchased.



Skywise said:


> Or possibly its part of the reconstruction?



I doubt it would be construction.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> SW (Southwest, not Star Wars) opened their flights for May today so I'm really now officially booked for May 15-23!!!  Place to sleep and a way to get there so I'm set.
> 
> Now to start saving extra spending $$.
> 
> In reading the first post (Thanks for keeping everything updated yulilin3), it looks like you can do the H&V meal OR the H&V meal + Fantasmic for less than $5 more.  Is that right?  (Obviously prices subject to change for this year).  Seems silly not to do Fantasmic (although how does that work with the fireworks?)
> 
> Also, I remember seeing pictures of the dessert party but there was no info in the first post.
> 
> Also, how much was the package with special spots for parade and fireworks?
> 
> lovethatthink just mentioned Rebel Rendezvous.  Is that just a chance to shop early?  (We won't be there to kick off anyway so I don't think it applies).
> 
> What are the prices of things in Darths Mall?  Is the Her Universe stuff marked up significantly or about the same price as online?  (I've found that their stuff varies greatly in size so it'll be nice to see it in person).



Fantasmic and Fireworks: if they keep the same times as last year you can see the fireworks and then go stright to the 2nd F! If you do the first F! they will have you exit the theater from the side and you'll be at the front of the park close to Crossroads. It tends to get very crowded in that area and that's why I always recommend watching the second F!
Feel the Force package info here: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...r-wars-weekends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
expect the prices to go up. Here are my pictures from the dessert party portion of the package http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/Star Wars Weekends 2014?sort=3&page=1
Darth Mall offers a varied array of products, products can go from $5 all the way into the hundreds
Rebel Rende. was a special event they did the Thursday before the first weekend. All the info is here, not sure if they'll do this again
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...s-weekends-2014-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Or possibly its part of the reconstruction?



I also don't think it's construction.
I'm guessing when they start the whole SWland area it'll be from ABC Theater (old home of AIE) down that street to Star Tours. So it would include the theater, the old Sounds Dangerous theater (these 2 are actually connected so it's a huge facility) and Star Tours. If the Indy rumors are true then it would include that area as well.
The Pixar construction area would be from the old home to Capt. Jack Sparrow Adventure (or whatever it was called) all the way down Pixar lane to HISTKP


----------



## yulilin3

The changes in the times at H&V seem to confirm that the SW meals will be back, Just checked day by day at H&V show dinner available from 4:15pm to 8pm all the May up to May 3rd 
Starting May 4th it just shows breakfast and lunch. Let's see how long it takes them to announce


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> The changes in the times at H&V seem to confirm that the SW meals will be back, Just checked day by day at H&V show dinner available from 4:15pm to 8pm all the May up to May 3rd Starting May 4th it just shows breakfast and lunch. Let's see how long it takes them to announce



I think it should be soon. The ADR window is already open through May 9th and onsite guests can book at 180+10 so they would be searching through May 19th or so. That means Disney is behind by over two weeks. Or, they know the SW dinners will sell out and they can hold off?


----------



## lovethattink

Has anyone checked Sci-Fi ? They cancelled all those early lunch resies last year when breakfast opened.


----------



## Itinkso

lovethattink said:


> Has anyone checked Sci-Fi ? They cancelled all those early lunch resies last year when breakfast opened.



Good call!

No lunch reservations available on May the 4th (be with you!).


----------



## CJK

Were the Star Wars dinners/breakfasts available to book online last year or did you have to call?


----------



## lovethattink

CJK said:


> Were the Star Wars dinners/breakfasts available to book online last year or did you have to call?



Call at first.  Not sure if that changed as time went on?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Has anyone checked Sci-Fi ? They cancelled all those early lunch resies last year when breakfast opened.



Sci Fi goes from lunch 11am-3:55pm on May 3rd to 12:10pm to 3:55pm on May 4th. Strange is that it goes back to 11am from May 5th to the 7th and then back to 12:10pm May 8 and 9. That's as far out as I can check


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Sci Fi goes from lunch 11am-3:55pm on May 3rd to 12:10pm to 3:55pm on May 4th. Strange is that it goes back to 11am from May 5th to the 7th and then back to 12:10pm May 8 and 9. That's as far out as I can check



Thanks.  That's odd.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Sci Fi goes from lunch 11am-3:55pm on May 3rd to 12:10pm to 3:55pm on May 4th. Strange is that it goes back to 11am from May 5th to the 7th and then back to 12:10pm May 8 and 9. That's as far out as I can check



And on the MDE app, it shows lunch at SciFi available at 12:40 on May 5th but beyond that date, SciFi is listed under Not Available even though it shows reservation timeslots. They're probably testing out how to list the reservation availability beginning on May 4th.


----------



## ValarDisneyus

I was just coming in here to say I couldn't get Hollywood and Vine OR Sci Fi the weekend of May 9-11 at all, which makes me think they're adding a weekend, mayhaps....


----------



## Itinkso

ValarDisneyus said:


> I was just coming in here to say I couldn't get Hollywood and Vine OR Sci Fi the weekend of May 9-11 at all, which makes me think they're adding a weekend, mayhaps....



Last year, the Galactic Breakfasts and SW Dinners began on May 4th and ran continuously through June 15th. They were running for almost two weeks before SWW began last year.


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Itinkso said:


> Last year, the Galactic Breakfasts and SW Dinners began on May 4th and ran continuously through June 15th. They were running for almost two weeks before SWW began last year.



Ohhhh, good to know. I do have breakfast at H&V reserved for Monday May 11.


----------



## Itinkso

ValarDisneyus said:


> Ohhhh, good to know. I do have breakfast at H&V reserved for Monday May 11.



Galactic Breakfast is at SciFi and can't be scheduled at this time.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

not sure if this is news (I just noticed it) - in MDE you can now have a Star Wars character as your character.  We had fun picking out our favorites (ones I saw - R2D2, C3PO, Darth Vader, Stormtrooper)


----------



## LiamsDISMom

I did not know that! I will be changing my character ASAP


----------



## leeholmes1

Planning my first SWW. Will I be able to see Fantasmic and the Star Wars fireworks?


----------



## leeholmes1

Nevermind... Just read a previous post


----------



## disneygrandma

Just booked our air this morning.  We will be there for the last week-end in May.  This is the same time we went last year for our 1st ever SWW.  Can't wait!  Last year, thanks to camping out on this thread with all of the updates, I was able to book both SW meals, as well as the Premier Pkg for parade viewing & fireworks.  (over 2 different days)  I  booked them the 1st day they opened up for booking.  This year though, with more people savvy as to what's going on ahead of time, I'm worried there won't be any availability, and we'll be locked out.  We took one group of grandchildren last year, and are taking the other group this year.  We want them to experience the same wonderful SWW that we enjoyed last year.

I'm worried that these SWW opportunities will be as hard to get as BOG is now, or Anna & Elsa.


----------



## lovethattink

As soon as a Star Wars dining opportunity or package becomes available,  it will be posted here.  So be sure to check back frequently. 

Here's hoping Disney announces everything soon. Break record Disney,  announce in November!


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> Just booked our air this morning.  We will be there for the last week-end in May.  This is the same time we went last year for our 1st ever SWW.  Can't wait!  Last year, thanks to camping out on this thread with all of the updates, I was able to book both SW meals, as well as the Premier Pkg for parade viewing & fireworks.  (over 2 different days)  I  booked them the 1st day they opened up for booking.  This year though, with more people savvy as to what's going on ahead of time, I'm worried there won't be any availability, and we'll be locked out.  We took one group of grandchildren last year, and are taking the other group this year.  We want them to experience the same wonderful SWW that we enjoyed last year.
> 
> I'm worried that these SWW opportunities will be as hard to get as BOG is now, or Anna & Elsa.


Im checking the WDW site for any changes about twice a day, also checking Disney Parks Blog everyday. I have a feeling that the parade sitting area for the package will be slightly larger this year, with the removal of the Hat it should open up a bit more. 
My priority is to get the package again, we are not doing any of the character meals.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> not sure if this is news (I just noticed it) - in MDE you can now have a Star Wars character as your character.  We had fun picking out our favorites (ones I saw - R2D2, C3PO, Darth Vader, Stormtrooper)



Thanks for the tip  but seriously, no Chewbacca? maybe they'll add more later


----------



## Bethie2015

I know my nephew is so excited to be Darth Vader! Does anyone know when the H&V and Sci-Fi breakfasts for SW will start ?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks for the tip  but seriously, no Chewbacca? maybe they'll add more later



I know - we'd love to have Chewie!  And some girls would be nice (DD really wants Ahsoka - not holding my breath on that one but Sabine or Hera would work too!)


----------



## yulilin3

Bethie2015 said:


> I know my nephew is so excited to be Darth Vader! Does anyone know when the H&V and Sci-Fi breakfasts for SW will start ?



This year the character meals started May the 4th and ran until the las weekend of SWW. All indications is that next year will be the same.
Remember the H&V offers SW dinner and the Sci Fi Diner offers SW breakfast


----------



## Bethie2015

Great do you know when reservations will be available? I called but nothing yet!


----------



## yulilin3

Bethie2015 said:


> Great do you know when reservations will be available? I called but nothing yet!



This year bookings began in  March but I'm thinking they will announce the meals and open up reservation sooner. Keep an eye out on this thread and on the Disney Parks Blog


----------



## Bethie2015

I went to put Jedi training into my plans and the month of May us blocked off . Does this mean it won't be available? My nephew will be crushed.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

No. They always have Jedi training. They probably just don't have it on the schedule yet.


----------



## yulilin3

*Bethie2015* also keep in mind that the hours that are shown now will likely change. The park will have an official opening time of 8am but will probably open around 7:30am. If you want to sign up for JTA during SWW days you have to be there when they open. Doing JTA during a non-SWW day will be less stresful.


----------



## Laura C

Can someone just confirm for me although I know we don't know for sure yet but will the Jedi mickeys character breakfast be at h&v or is it elsewhere? It will be our first sww and I want to try and book this for my husband, thanks guys xx


----------



## msmama

Laura C said:


> Can someone just confirm for me although I know we don't know for sure yet but will the Jedi mickeys character breakfast be at h&v or is it elsewhere? It will be our first sww and I want to try and book this for my husband, thanks guys xx



I think, last year the Jedi Mickey character meal was dinner, but it was at H&V.  

The "regular SW characters" (all villains I think) were at breakfast at Sci-Fi.  (Which doesn't normally have breakfast at all.


----------



## msmama

Last year, did they still have the regular morning Disney Jr breakfast at H&V during the time they were doing SW meals?  

My son is in the fun age where he'd like to see Doc McStuffins and Jake just as much as Jedi, lol!!


----------



## Itinkso

msmama said:


> Last year, did they still have the regular morning Disney Jr breakfast at H&V during the time they were doing SW meals?  My son is in the fun age where he'd like to see Doc McStuffins and Jake just as much as Jedi, lol!!



Yes, the only change was at dinner for H&V. Jedi Mickey, Leia Minnie and friends came for dinner @ H&V.


----------



## Laura C

Thanks msmama, x
 I hope they change and add a Jedi mickeys breakfast next year then as we'd much prefer a good american breakfast than dinner (both fussy eaters!) but if not dinner will have to do to see the characters, husband is desperate to see storm trooper Donald and ewok chip and dale, just hope they follow form with the sww dates too otherwise that will definitely throw a huge spanner in the works lol! X


----------



## yulilin3

Laura C said:


> Thanks msmama, x
> I hope they change and add a Jedi mickeys breakfast next year then as we'd much prefer a good american breakfast than dinner (both fussy eaters!) but if not dinner will have to do to see the characters, husband is desperate to see storm trooper Donald and ewok chip and dale, just hope they follow form with the sww dates too otherwise that will definitely throw a huge spanner in the works lol! X



make sure to read the first post of this thread, I keep it up to date with new information that we receive.
I doubt they'll take away Disney Jr. breakfast at H&V, it's very popular.
Remember you can also meet the characters thru out the park, you just have to wait in line. The character meals are a huge time saver in that regard.
And, also


----------



## yulilin3

continuing my TBT tradition. This week is Ray Park. He is a fan favorite celebrity to meet. He cannot be more different than his alter ego, Darth Maul


----------



## lovethattink

Hey, I was there for the first couple pictures! They got great!


----------



## goofy4wdw2

I just read that the Jedi meals won't be open for booking yet, so I will keep checking to see when it's available. But...I just made some reservations and tried booking for Hollywood & Vine character meal for my son to see Jake and Handy Manny. I tried a few dates...5/11, 5/12, 5/18..they are around the Star Wars weekends but not on the actual Star Wars dates Fri/Sat/Sun. The cast member said he sees the Jake/Sophia character meal in the system but all times are booked and he said that seems odd this far out. Any thoughts on this? Has this become a super popular meal or could it be that it won't be offered due to Star Wars weekends and the Jedi meals? Are the Star Wars meals usually offered during the weekdays also or only on the Fri/Sat/Sun of SWW? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## CJK

goofy4wdw2 said:


> I just read that the Jedi meals won't be open for booking yet, so I will keep checking to see when it's available. But...I just made some reservations and tried booking for Hollywood & Vine character meal for my son to see Jake and Handy Manny. I tried a few dates...5/11, 5/12, 5/18..they are around the Star Wars weekends but not on the actual Star Wars dates Fri/Sat/Sun. The cast member said he sees the Jake/Sophia character meal in the system but all times are booked and he said that seems odd this far out. Any thoughts on this? Has this become a super popular meal or could it be that it won't be offered due to Star Wars weekends and the Jedi meals? Are the Star Wars meals usually offered during the weekdays also or only on the Fri/Sat/Sun of SWW? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



It's my understanding that the Star Wars breakfast is at Sci Fi Diner, not Hollywood & Vine.  The Star Wars dinner is at Hollywood & Vine.  I don't think the breakfast at Hollywood & Vine is sold out this far out.  I think it's more likely that those dates aren't available to book yet.....


----------



## shelbyf31

My 180 day was on Monday 11/10. I had a difficult time booking H&V for breakfast on 5/10/15. It wasn't high on my priority list because I thought there would not be a chance it would be booked. Finally found a breakfast on 5/14. I have read people are having a hard time finding breakfast reservations that week.


----------



## yulilin3

Just to clarify:
Hollywood and Vine did Disney Jr. character breakfast and lunch and Star Wars Disney characters for dinner (replacing their regular non character dinner) for SWW 2014
looking at their times starting May 4 for 2015 they have completely taken away their regular dinner, it's expected that again it will be replaced for SW Disney character dinner. No one knows when we can start booking
Sci Fi Diner did SW character breakfast starting May 4 during this years SWW 2014.
Looking at their schedule they have pushed back their early lunch (usually 11am) to 12:10pm. This indicates that once again we will have SW breakfast starting May 4th 2015. Again no timeframe on when we can start booking it


----------



## yulilin3

goofy4wdw2 said:


> I just read that the Jedi meals won't be open for booking yet, so I will keep checking to see when it's available. But...I just made some reservations and tried booking for Hollywood & Vine character meal for my son to see Jake and Handy Manny. I tried a few dates...5/11, 5/12, 5/18..they are around the Star Wars weekends but not on the actual Star Wars dates Fri/Sat/Sun. The cast member said he sees the Jake/Sophia character meal in the system but all times are booked and he said that seems odd this far out. Any thoughts on this? Has this become a super popular meal or could it be that it won't be offered due to Star Wars weekends and the Jedi meals? Are the Star Wars meals usually offered during the weekdays also or only on the Fri/Sat/Sun of SWW? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



Star Wars character meals (both breakfast at Sci Fi and dinner at H&V) were offered starting May 4th until the last day of SWW 2014


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Star wars breakfast was at SciFi, not Hollywood and Vine. No, they will not discontinue the Hollywood & Vine Disney Jr. character buffets. The H&V Star Wars meal was dinner (there are not normally characters at dinner). Don't know why you can't book breakfast but I'm guessing the ever popular computer glitch.

The Star Wars meals were offered every day May 4 to June 15. Not just weekends.


----------



## delmar411

MakiraMarlena said:


> Star wars breakfast was at SciFi, not Hollywood and Vine. No, they will not discontinue the Hollywood & Vine Disney Jr. character buffets. The H&V Star Wars meal was dinner (there are not normally characters at dinner). Don't know why you can't book breakfast but I'm guessing the ever popular computer glitch.  The Star Wars meals were offered every day May 4 to June 15. Not just weekends.



Yes but something is going on. H&V is unavailable even more than 180days out. (Using the +10). That is extremely bizarre.


----------



## ebtbmom

Booked my trip today!  Checking in 5/23 and we'll do SWW 5/24 and 5/29. Planning on doing the other parks and maybe US the rest of the week. I'm really excited, this is my first SWW and a mother/son trip


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hey Gang,

I know I have seen over the years people looking all over for a cool place to find fun SWW T Shirts that aren't the same as everyone elses....

Here's one of my fav places to get fun new SW shirts.

Tee Puplic has some really cook geekie shirts, but here's one of the artists out there that I have bought from lately.

https://www.teepublic.com/user/Alienbiker23

But truly check out the whole site, there is more....

PS: I just hit the 180 day mark for May 14th... Woot Woot... time to start making some ressies!


----------



## lovethattink

Congrats,  Sunrise.  How you get what you want. 

All over my news feed was rumor that Dee Bradley Baker will be on Rebels. Yay!


----------



## yulilin3

ebtbmom said:


> Booked my trip today!  Checking in 5/23 and we'll do SWW 5/24 and 5/29. Planning on doing the other parks and maybe US the rest of the week. I'm really excited, this is my first SWW and a mother/son trip


 


lovethattink said:


> Congrats,  Sunrise.  How you get what you want.
> 
> All over my news feed was rumor that Dee Bradley Baker will be on Rebels. Yay!



yep. Just came to post this:
http://www.starwarsunderworld.com/2014/11/dee-bradley-baker-joins-star-wars.html
it has a spoiler alert as to which character he's playing and a very interesting theory


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> I know I have seen over the years people looking all over for a cool place to find fun SWW T Shirts that aren't the same as everyone elses....
> 
> Here's one of my fav places to get fun new SW shirts.
> 
> Tee Puplic has some really cook geekie shirts, but here's one of the artists out there that I have bought from lately.
> 
> https://www.teepublic.com/user/Alienbiker23
> 
> But truly check out the whole site, there is more....
> 
> PS: I just hit the 180 day mark for May 14th... Woot Woot... time to start making some ressies!



the most dangerous thing for my wallet was to open that link. So many cool designs


----------



## jimim

Hi guys,

This is our first year doing Star Wars weekend.  Wanted to for years but the stars never lined up.  I need some tips from the pro's.

We have Saturday and Sunday to play with cause we come in Friday the 12th.  This is all dependent on if the dates line up again I know.

1. Is it worth it to get the package for the parade and fireworks so my 2 little Padawan's can see ok and so that I don't have to stress about times to get seats for the 2 events?

2. We wanted to do the star wars meal with the characters dressed like our favorite star wars characters. . . I assume the only diff in package is one has seats for fantastic the other doesn't.

3.  this brings me to my next question. . . should we do the dinner and 2 events in one day or split it into 2 and add in the fantastic package if done in 2 days.  if we did it all in 1 we wouldn't do fantastic.  as a note i have seen fantastic at least 20 times.  lol  didn't know if it was diff or anything for this time of the year.

4.  is this too much to do in one day if we did?  figure use the other day to take in the meet and greats.  use the first day to do above and shop a bit and wander around to enjoy.

5.  when last year did the events go on sale?  were they impossible to book?


Thanks so much!

Jim


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is our first year doing Star Wars weekend.  Wanted to for years but the stars never lined up.  I need some tips from the pro's.
> 
> We have Saturday and Sunday to play with cause we come in Friday the 12th.  This is all dependent on if the dates line up again I know.
> 
> 1. Is it worth it to get the package for the parade and fireworks so my 2 little Padawan's can see ok and so that I don't have to stress about times to get seats for the 2 events?
> 
> 2. We wanted to do the star wars meal with the characters dressed like our favorite star wars characters. . . I assume the only diff in package is one has seats for fantastic the other doesn't.
> 
> 3.  this brings me to my next question. . . should we do the dinner and 2 events in one day or split it into 2 and add in the fantastic package if done in 2 days.  if we did it all in 1 we wouldn't do fantastic.  as a note i have seen fantastic at least 20 times.  lol  didn't know if it was diff or anything for this time of the year.
> 
> 4.  is this too much to do in one day if we did?  figure use the other day to take in the meet and greats.  use the first day to do above and shop a bit and wander around to enjoy.
> 
> 5.  when last year did the events go on sale?  were they impossible to book?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Jim



I really hope they extend the weekends to 5 like last year. As of right now we are looking at a starting date for SWW for May 15th. If they do the typical 4 weekends the last SWW will be June 7th
1.- I liked the package set up. The parade set up was Ok, they had a dedicated earea for kids to sit and then the parents would stand behind them (this happened the last weekends, the first weekends was not like this) I loved the dessert party in front of the stage, there was plenty of room to move around.
2.- Right, at Hollywood and Vine you have the option to get dinner with Fantasmic! seating or not. You can pick. For the SW breakfast there's no F! seating offered
3.- Fantasmic! is no different during SWW, I would split events just to be more relaxed
4.- Doing the Force package (parade and fireworks dessert party) and a character dinner is not a lot for one day.
5.- Last year I had inside access to the HUB (internal Disney CM site) and got the information on the packages and meal a whole week before they were announced. People started booking then, this year I'm not sure if I'll be able to have the same access but keep an eye on this thread and the Disney Parks Blog and be ready to book as soon as it's announced
The Feel the Force package was announced April 24th
 If you have any other questions let us know


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> I know I have seen over the years people looking all over for a cool place to find fun SWW T Shirts that aren't the same as everyone elses....
> 
> Here's one of my fav places to get fun new SW shirts.
> 
> Tee Puplic has some really cook geekie shirts, but here's one of the artists out there that I have bought from lately.
> 
> https://www.teepublic.com/user/Alienbiker23
> 
> But truly check out the whole site, there is more....
> 
> PS: I just hit the 180 day mark for May 14th... Woot Woot... time to start making some ressies!



Cool shirts, but I'm not seeing any kids sizes?


----------



## jimim

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Cool shirts, but I'm not seeing any kids sizes?




i just ordered one to try em out.  i got the star wars blue moon beer one cause i love blue moon.  you guys suck btw!  lol  making me spend money!  lol

this site will be dangerous.

jimi


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> I really hope they extend the weekends to 5 like last year. As of right now we are looking at a starting date for SWW for May 15th. If they do the typical 4 weekends the last SWW will be June 7th
> 1.- I liked the package set up. The parade set up was Ok, they had a dedicated earea for kids to sit and then the parents would stand behind them (this happened the last weekends, the first weekends was not like this) I loved the dessert party in front of the stage, there was plenty of room to move around.
> 2.- Right, at Hollywood and Vine you have the option to get dinner with Fantasmic! seating or not. You can pick. For the SW breakfast there's no F! seating offered
> 3.- Fantasmic! is no different during SWW, I would split events just to be more relaxed
> 4.- Doing the Force package (parade and fireworks dessert party) and a character dinner is not a lot for one day.
> 5.- Last year I had inside access to the HUB (internal Disney CM site) and got the information on the packages and meal a whole week before they were announced. People started booking then, this year I'm not sure if I'll be able to have the same access but keep an eye on this thread and the Disney Parks Blog and be ready to book as soon as it's announced
> The Feel the Force package was announced April 24th
> If you have any other questions let us know



thanks so much!  so when do the dinner bookings come out?  the package was way later though?

jimi


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> thanks so much!  so when do the dinner bookings come out?  the package was way later though?
> 
> jimi



we don't know when it'll open up. The restaurants already have changed their times to reflect that the meals are coming back starting May 4th.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> the most dangerous thing for my wallet was to open that link. So many cool designs



I KNOW RIGHT... we are so bad, between that site and the 501st shirts and gear we get now I have to control myself and remember there is no more room in the drawer until I get rid of some!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Cool shirts, but I'm not seeing any kids sizes?



Hmmmm never checked for kid shirts before, unless you include me as a kid


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jimim said:


> i just ordered one to try em out.  i got the star wars blue moon beer one cause i love blue moon.  you guys suck btw!  lol  making me spend money!  lol
> 
> this site will be dangerous.
> 
> jimi



LOL yes, yes it is....

But do remember that I am a member of the 501st, we are the bad guys after all... wicked maniacal laugh inserted here


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> Congrats,  Sunrise.  How you get what you want.
> 
> All over my news feed was rumor that Dee Bradley Baker will be on Rebels. Yay!



I'll let you guys know when I have success with bookings and what type. My first day at the world is May 14th, we are doing a safari that day so thats out of scope... however any DHS reservations I am able to make I'll tell you about them 

Rebels and Dee Bradley Baker... woot woot that is way cool!


----------



## msmama

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> I know I have seen over the years people looking all over for a cool place to find fun SWW T Shirts that aren't the same as everyone elses....
> 
> Here's one of my fav places to get fun new SW shirts.
> 
> Tee Puplic has some really cook geekie shirts, but here's one of the artists out there that I have bought from lately.
> 
> https://www.teepublic.com/user/Alienbiker23
> 
> But truly check out the whole site, there is more....
> 
> PS: I just hit the 180 day mark for May 14th... Woot Woot... time to start making some ressies!



There's been lots of Star Wars stuff on Zulily.com lately, too.  

I may or may not have ordered a 2 foot tall Christmas Yoda for my front yard (who will look great with the R2-D2 that is supposed to arrive today).


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hmmmm never checked for kid shirts before, unless you include me as a kid




LOL I'm a big kid too!  But my boys love SW and my youngest esp loves Boba & Jango Fett.   The size charts has a youth kids chart, but I'm not seeing where you can order youth sizes?

I'm going to send them a message.

Thanks!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

msmama said:


> There's been lots of Star Wars stuff on Zulily.com lately, too.
> 
> I may or may not have ordered a 2 foot tall Christmas Yoda for my front yard (who will look great with the R2-D2 that is supposed to arrive today).



TOO AWESOME!

Here was my front porch for Halloween 






The stormtrooper is supposed to hold a candy dish but....


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> LOL I'm a big kid too!  But my boys love SW and my youngest esp loves Boba & Jango Fett.   The size charts has a youth kids chart, but I'm not seeing where you can order youth sizes?
> 
> I'm going to send them a message.
> 
> Thanks!



Please let us know what you find out, I would be interested in hearing that


----------



## poison ivy

Sunrise:
That Halloween pic of your front porch was great.  Loved it!


----------



## Ericsmith816

Where is there a list of the updated EMH for Hollywood Studios that you mentioned?


----------



## disneygrandma

Our 180 day mark to book will be on Nov. 28.  We live in the Midwest, Central Time, and normally booking early in the morning is not a problem.  However, this year, we'll be in California.  Add to that the fact we'll be flying out early the day before.

I read on another post that online dining booking opens up at 6:00 am for each new day.  That would be 3:00 am for me now.  So while I keep reading this thread, hoping to find out news for SWW 2015, I'm also hoping that they don't open booking for dining until mid Dec.  

Sorry, very selfish of me, I know.  I just want to be at home, with my computer on the morning I book.  The thought of trying to go thru that at 3:00 am in a hotel bathroom (so as not to disturb others at night), with my i-pad, is not very thrilling to me.

First things first.  I would like official confirmation of SWW 2015 actual dates...soon.  Then everything else will fall in to place, and again, sorry, but hoping for dining to be announced mid-Dec. or a little bit later.  

I love all the tips here, and will have to check out the websites for grandkids SWW t-shirts.  Thank you!


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> TOO AWESOME!
> 
> Here was my front porch for Halloween
> 
> 
> The stormtrooper is supposed to hold a candy dish but....



Love the porch! We have one of those Vader pumpkins. Never saw the stormtrooper before, cute! Now what did he do with his candy dish?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

lovethattink said:


> Love the porch! We have one of those Vader pumpkins. Never saw the stormtrooper before, cute! Now what did he do with his candy dish?



I think I *need* that stormtrooper!  DD is very into "only the good guys" but for some reason I think the Storm Troopers are just too cute


----------



## yulilin3

Ericsmith816 said:


> Where is there a list of the updated EMH for Hollywood Studios that you mentioned?





disneygrandma said:


> Our 180 day mark to book will be on Nov. 28.  We live in the Midwest, Central Time, and normally booking early in the morning is not a problem.  However, this year, we'll be in California.  Add to that the fact we'll be flying out early the day before.
> 
> I read on another post that online dining booking opens up at 6:00 am for each new day.  That would be 3:00 am for me now.  So while I keep reading this thread, hoping to find out news for SWW 2015, I'm also hoping that they don't open booking for dining until mid Dec.
> 
> Sorry, very selfish of me, I know.  I just want to be at home, with my computer on the morning I book.  The thought of trying to go thru that at 3:00 am in a hotel bathroom (so as not to disturb others at night), with my i-pad, is not very thrilling to me.
> 
> First things first.  I would like official confirmation of SWW 2015 actual dates...soon.  Then everything else will fall in to place, and again, sorry, but hoping for dining to be announced mid-Dec. or a little bit later.
> 
> I love all the tips here, and will have to check out the websites for grandkids SWW t-shirts.  Thank you!



Here's the May schedule: http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_may.pdf
DHS usually has morning EMH on Saturdays and as you can see this is true until Saturday May 9th. But starting Saturday May 16 EMH are gone, giving us a clear clue that SWW will start May 15th. Of course, this is all speculation until we have confirmation from Disney but they have taken away the Saturday EMH every year for the event


----------



## DisneyMama21

yulilin3 said:


> Here's the May schedule: http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_may.pdf
> DHS usually has morning EMH on Saturdays and as you can see this is true until Saturday May 9th. But starting Saturday May 16 EMH are gone, giving us a clear clue that SWW will start May 15th. Of course, this is all speculation until we have confirmation from Disney but they have taken away the Saturday EMH every year for the event



So, the fact that the June calendar has no EMH for DHS through June 13th and then they start up again on June 20th is a good indication that SWW will extend through that 5th weekend?


----------



## MyKidzMick

DisneyMama21 said:


> So, the fact that the June calendar has no EMH for DHS through June 13th and then they start up again on June 20th is a good indication that SWW will extend through that 5th weekend?



Yes, yulilin is an expert when it comes to everything SWW and especially the scheduling. I would certainly trust her analysis of the calendars.


----------



## rstamm

DisneyMama21 said:


> So, the fact that the June calendar has no EMH for DHS through June 13th and then they start up again on June 20th is a good indication that SWW will extend through that 5th weekend?




Have you seen the June calendar?
I am hoping for this since we will be there through the 13th.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyMama21 said:


> So, the fact that the June calendar has no EMH for DHS through June 13th and then they start up again on June 20th is a good indication that SWW will extend through that 5th weekend?



Yep, another good indication that it might be 5 weekends again.
http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_june.pdf


----------



## disneydarling07

I was at Michael's last night and my hubby flipped out when he saw Darth Vader, a Storm Trooper and Chewbacca figurines dressed up for Christmas.  They looked like they were the same size as the Halloween decoration posted above.  Maybe 2 feet tall?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

poison ivy said:


> Sunrise:
> That Halloween pic of your front porch was great.  Loved it!



Thanks


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> Love the porch! We have one of those Vader pumpkins. Never saw the stormtrooper before, cute! Now what did he do with his candy dish?



Thanks  The candy dish was too small and cheap plastic we just threw it out.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hey Gang,

As some of you know I spoiled myself this coming SWW with a first time stay Club Level style at AKL. Sunshine the over planner however is going nutz trying to let the IPO office make her bookings for her! 

I told The AKL IPO staff that if there was a hot SWW event I would not wait for the IPO office to contact me about it. They admitted in return that I would probably know before they would, it happened to them last year. I promised the IPO Staff that if I heard anything I would tell them about it after I made my reservations, and not to be surprised if Reservations they didn't make for me start appearing, I know I am not going to be able to keep my hands totally out of it.

In any case I submitted all my guesses for ADRs to the IPO office at AKL, and even though some of them are not at the 180 day mark they booked them all, EXCEPT the Hollywood and Vine ADR I was going to used as a book mark For Friday May 15th (which is within the 180 day mark now).

So what that is telling me is even IPO staff isn't able to book any thing at H&V even though the booked all my other requests (even ahead of time, I have all the ADRs I requested all the way through the 23rd of May at the moment).

I will keep you posted if Hollywood and Vine appears on my reservation list, so far everything we have heard, seen from trying too book ourselves, and now IPO staff isn't even able to, is true about Hollywood and Vine, they have indeed locked those.

I am thinking they are trying to avoid the madness they had last year of converting everyone's reservations to the Star Wars Themed one, they had to call everyone and make sure it was ok. I am sure that was a pain in the rear.

Anyway that is the latest scoop from my end!


----------



## yulilin3

Thanks for the reports Sunshine. Keep us posted


----------



## The Sunrise Student

(** Sorry looks like I should not get excited and post too fast, I should read all the post! I couldn't figure out how to delete this. Sorry for the repeat!) 

Not to get everyone excited BUT walk with me here....

Look at the two links that Yulilin posted for the schedule...

May http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_may.pdf

June http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_june.pdf

... I noticed something VERY INTERESTING!

There are no magic hours for DHS on Saturday May 16th, Saturday May 23rd, Saturday May 30th, Saturday June 6th, and Saturday June 13th... HOWEVER they do return on Saturday June 20th.

Did anyone count the Saturdays there  

That is 5 Saturdays without Magic Hours for DHS...



I am still not betting on 5 SWW BUT that definitely upped the odds in my book.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

disneydarling07 said:


> I was at Michael's last night and my hubby flipped out when he saw Darth Vader, a Storm Trooper and Chewbacca figurines dressed up for Christmas.  They looked like they were the same size as the Halloween decoration posted above.  Maybe 2 feet tall?



My Stormtrooper is about two feet tall. The back side is hollowed out. It's a resin/foam mix.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

The Sunrise Student said:


> Please let us know what you find out, I would be interested in hearing that



Here is the response I got from them:


     "Hey there!

     We do offer kids sizes but the choice of canvas depends on the artist 
     so some of the designs are offered in kid's sizes and some are not
     So sorry about that!

     Best,

     Saysha"


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Here is the response I got from them:
> 
> 
> "Hey there!
> 
> We do offer kids sizes but the choice of canvas depends on the artist
> so some of the designs are offered in kid's sizes and some are not
> So sorry about that!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Saysha"



Gotchya, that makes sense!


----------



## yulilin3

Ive been checking the daily operating hours for both Sci Fi and Hollywood and Vine restaurants. This seems odd
Sci Fi restaurant starting May 4th only shows as having lunch available, dinner has been removed. This could be that they are adding SW character breakfast and dinner to this location


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Ive been checking the daily operating hours for both Sci Fi and Hollywood and Vine restaurants. This seems odd
> Sci Fi restaurant starting May 4th only shows as having lunch available, dinner has been removed. This could be that they are adding SW character breakfast and dinner to this location



That would be pretty cool. Especially if they offered different characters at each!!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

So I was just looking at Josh's June crowd calendar ( http://www.easywdw.com/site-news/june-2015-disney-world-preliminary-crowd-calendar/ ) and noticed that SWW is overlapping with Gay Days at DHS the weekend we're planning on being there.  I'm planning on three park days that trip...two at DHS, one at MK.  I was going to do what I did in the past--DHS Friday and Saturday, and MK Sunday, but if the Gay Days crowd is going to make DHS even more crowded, then maybe we'll do Friday at MK and Saturday and Sunday at DHS.  But then again, I also thought that Friday would be less crowded than Sunday because there will presumably be fewer locals on Friday, at least during the day while people are still at work.  So maybe it's a wash?

Anyway, does anyone know if Gay Days has coincided with SWW before, and does it substantially increase crowds?


----------



## Skywise

jtowntoflorida said:


> So I was just looking at Josh's June crowd calendar ( http://www.easywdw.com/site-news/june-2015-disney-world-preliminary-crowd-calendar/ ) and noticed that SWW is overlapping with Gay Days at DHS the weekend we're planning on being there.  I'm planning on three park days that trip...two at DHS, one at MK.  I was going to do what I did in the past--DHS Friday and Saturday, and MK Sunday, but if the Gay Days crowd is going to make DHS even more crowded, then maybe we'll do Friday at MK and Saturday and Sunday at DHS.  But then again, I also thought that Friday would be less crowded than Sunday because there will presumably be fewer locals on Friday, at least during the day while people are still at work.  So maybe it's a wash?
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know if Gay Days has coincided with SWW before, and does it substantially increase crowds?



Heh... I asked this question last year.   

Yes it has and no it doesn't.  It was NUTS last year, not because of gay days but because it was the first year Mark Hamill was there.  But the rest of the crowds were "normal" and not that bad I thought.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> So I was just looking at Josh's June crowd calendar ( http://www.easywdw.com/site-news/june-2015-disney-world-preliminary-crowd-calendar/ ) and noticed that SWW is overlapping with Gay Days at DHS the weekend we're planning on being there.  I'm planning on three park days that trip...two at DHS, one at MK.  I was going to do what I did in the past--DHS Friday and Saturday, and MK Sunday, but if the Gay Days crowd is going to make DHS even more crowded, then maybe we'll do Friday at MK and Saturday and Sunday at DHS.  But then again, I also thought that Friday would be less crowded than Sunday because there will presumably be fewer locals on Friday, at least during the day while people are still at work.  So maybe it's a wash?
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know if Gay Days has coincided with SWW before, and does it substantially increase crowds?





Skywise said:


> Heh... I asked this question last year.
> 
> Yes it has and no it doesn't.  It was NUTS last year, not because of gay days but because it was the first year Mark Hamill was there.  But the rest of the crowds were "normal" and not that bad I thought.



it has coincided and it doesn't really affect the crowds at all


----------



## Dugette

Sorry if this is a repeat question, but I'm on lunch and could only read a few pages now:

We're planning to arrive probably 5/15/15. We'd like to do all of the character meals for Star Wars Weekends. Should I be making ADRs now to hold a spot (within 180 days now) or do I wait until those character meals are posted officially?

Thanks!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

You can't hold a spot now. You definitely can't hold a spot if they are going to have breakfast at Sci Fi again, because Sci Fi does not otherwise serve breakfast. You'd probably need to wait until they are opened for booking. Apparently you can't book H&V right now anyway for either breakfast or dinner.


----------



## yulilin3

Dugette said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat question, but I'm on lunch and could only read a few pages now:
> 
> We're planning to arrive probably 5/15/15. We'd like to do all of the character meals for Star Wars Weekends. Should I be making ADRs now to hold a spot (within 180 days now) or do I wait until those character meals are posted officially?
> 
> Thanks!



As soon as booking for SWW character meals open up I'll update the first post of this thread. I always update the first page with any new information so you don't have to read thru all the pages looking for information


----------



## Dugette

Thank you, both! I'll keep watching for updates!


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> Ive been checking the daily operating hours for both Sci Fi and Hollywood and Vine restaurants. This seems odd
> Sci Fi restaurant starting May 4th only shows as having lunch available, dinner has been removed. This could be that they are adding SW character breakfast and dinner to this location



lunch hours are back at Sci Fi...why do they toy with our emotions and our need to plan??


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> lunch hours are back at Sci Fi...why do they toy with our emotions and our need to plan??



What about H&V? Are they back to normal?


----------



## Itinkso

lovethattink said:


> What about H&V? Are they back to normal?



On the MDE app, H&V and SciFi are both showing no availability for Dinners during the May time period that is open for reservations.


----------



## cinderella'smommy

Hello! 

We are planning a trip next June, our arrival day will Saturday June 13.

Normally, I wouldn't plan on going to SWW; and, in fact, I was planning on  skipping HS this time around altogether.  

But, I am now thinking it might be a fun first day event.  I know we would miss all the heavy duty celebrity autographs, and I doubt that we would want to go to the shows.  But, it would be fun to the SW dining, do a few rides, and soak in the atmosphere; and see the fireworks.

My question is how the crowds would be?  Does it make sense to even go and deal with the crowds if we are just going to do a few things in the evening?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

OK, so now that Josh's calendar got me thinking about it...I'm not sure what to do.

Daughter's last day of school will be June 5th so we'll fly down to Orlando that afternoon/evening, meaning we won't get in until late.  I'd assumed we'd do DHS on Friday and Saturday, MK Sunday.  But last time, we were exhausted that first day...didn't even make it to Hyperspace Hoopla, thinking we could catch it the next night, and then that Hurricane Andrea-related system went through Orlando and it rained all afternoon and evening, which meant a cancellation of the Hoopla, so we never got to see it.    So I'm thinking we do MK Friday, SWW Saturday and Sunday instead.  The MK shouldn't open until 9:00, which will give us an extra hour of sleep that first day, we can call it an early night, so then we should be good to go for Saturday and Sunday bright and early.  What do you guys think?


----------



## yulilin3

cinderella'smommy said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are planning a trip next June, our arrival day will Saturday June 13.
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't plan on going to SWW; and, in fact, I was planning on  skipping HS this time around altogether.
> 
> But, I am now thinking it might be a fun first day event.  I know we would miss all the heavy duty celebrity autographs, and I doubt that we would want to go to the shows.  But, it would be fun to the SW dining, do a few rides, and soak in the atmosphere; and see the fireworks.
> 
> My question is how the crowds would be?  Does it make sense to even go and deal with the crowds if we are just going to do a few things in the evening?


Yes it's crowded, not shoulder to shoulder, Christmas crowded but crowded. Still with a good plan and your fp+ booked you should have no problem in enjoying the event. By what you listed you can have an awesome time. 
If you have any specific questions as to timing of things let us know so you can plan better



jtowntoflorida said:


> OK, so now that Josh's calendar got me thinking about it...I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Daughter's last day of school will be June 5th so we'll fly down to Orlando that afternoon/evening, meaning we won't get in until late.  I'd assumed we'd do DHS on Friday and Saturday, MK Sunday.  But last time, we were exhausted that first day...didn't even make it to Hyperspace Hoopla, thinking we could catch it the next night, and then that Hurricane Andrea-related system went through Orlando and it rained all afternoon and evening, which meant a cancellation of the Hoopla, so we never got to see it.    So I'm thinking we do MK Friday, SWW Saturday and Sunday instead.  The MK shouldn't open until 9:00, which will give us an extra hour of sleep that first day, we can call it an early night, so then we should be good to go for Saturday and Sunday bright and early.  What do you guys think?



Saturday and Sunday for SWW sounds fine, the weather can put a big dent on plans so if you really want to see the fireworks check the weather just in case


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> What about H&V? Are they back to normal?





Itinkso said:


> On the MDE app, H&V and SciFi are both showing no availability for Dinners during the May time period that is open for reservations.



I check straight online, just for their hours of operation and that's where I see the changes:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/hollywood-and-vine/
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/sci-fi-dine-in-theater/
under the blue box on the right that says check availability I just change the dates and it gives me their breakfast, lunch and dinner hours.


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> On the MDE app, H&V and SciFi are both showing no availability for Dinners during the May time period that is open for reservations.



Thanks. 



jtowntoflorida said:


> OK, so now that Josh's calendar got me thinking about it...I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Daughter's last day of school will be June 5th so we'll fly down to Orlando that afternoon/evening, meaning we won't get in until late.  I'd assumed we'd do DHS on Friday and Saturday, MK Sunday.  But last time, we were exhausted that first day...didn't even make it to Hyperspace Hoopla, thinking we could catch it the next night, and then that Hurricane Andrea-related system went through Orlando and it rained all afternoon and evening, which meant a cancellation of the Hoopla, so we never got to see it.    So I'm thinking we do MK Friday, SWW Saturday and Sunday instead.  The MK shouldn't open until 9:00, which will give us an extra hour of sleep that first day, we can call it an early night, so then we should be good to go for Saturday and Sunday bright and early.  What do you guys think?



Friday and Sunday will have a little less crowds. Saturday is going to be the busiest SWW day. 

There is no hoopla anymore and sadly, I don't expect it back. But I'd assume there'd be fireworks again this year.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I check straight online, just for their hours of operation and that's where I see the changes:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/hollywood-and-vine/
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/sci-fi-dine-in-theater/
> under the blue box on the right that says check availability I just change the dates and it gives me their breakfast, lunch and dinner hours.



Thanks for the links!


----------



## lovethattink

cinderella'smommy said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are planning a trip next June, our arrival day will Saturday June 13.
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't plan on going to SWW; and, in fact, I was planning on  skipping HS this time around altogether.
> 
> But, I am now thinking it might be a fun first day event.  I know we would miss all the heavy duty celebrity autographs, and I doubt that we would want to go to the shows.  But, it would be fun to the SW dining, do a few rides, and soak in the atmosphere; and see the fireworks.
> 
> My question is how the crowds would be?  Does it make sense to even go and deal with the crowds if we are just going to do a few things in the evening?



I think the fireworks alone are worth the crowds. Imho, it's the best firework show on property. 

Saturday crowds are a little heavier than Friday or Sunday. You won't see much difference in ride waits since most SW fans are there for the SW stuff.


----------



## yulilin3

TBT how about some Disney characters who turned to the Force and the Dark Side


----------



## jimim

ok i have been reading the first page but have a few questions.  i got two days to play with sat and sun.  pretty much here is what i want to accomplish:

parade & fireworks  (will do package so i don't have to sit for seats as long)
dinner with disney themed characters

meet and greets as able

afternoon shows (for myself, not family)

how should i break this up.  park rides don't matter cause we are always there.

sat:  meet and greets in AM till parade, then parade, send kids back with my wife to swim and stay for some afternoon shows, go back to beach club meet up with them, grab a quick bite head back over for dinner and then fireworks?

sunday: wait in line for fast pass for celebrity meet and greets if i want to, character meet and greats till the kids want to go back.  call it a year. . . 

or should i do parade and fireworks only saturday and let them swim longer and relax after longer morning and i'll stay over for afternoon shows

then sunday go over for more meet and greets, leave and swim and just come back for dinner?

 i got a almost 3 year old in toe with me.  my daughter is 5.  she can go all day if we wanted but its going to be hot so i deff wanted them to get back to swim for a few hrs and maybe catch a short nap


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> ok i have been reading the first page but have a few questions.  i got two days to play with sat and sun.  pretty much here is what i want to accomplish:
> 
> parade & fireworks  (will do package so i don't have to sit for seats as long)
> dinner with disney themed characters
> 
> meet and greets as able
> 
> afternoon shows (for myself, not family)
> 
> how should i break this up.  park rides don't matter cause we are always there.
> 
> sat:  meet and greets in AM till parade, then parade, send kids back with my wife to swim and stay for some afternoon shows, go back to beach club meet up with them, grab a quick bite head back over for dinner and then fireworks?
> 
> sunday: wait in line for fast pass for celebrity meet and greets if i want to, character meet and greats till the kids want to go back.  call it a year. . .
> 
> or should i do parade and fireworks only saturday and let them swim longer and relax after longer morning and i'll stay over for afternoon shows
> 
> then sunday go over for more meet and greets, leave and swim and just come back for dinner?
> 
> i got a almost 3 year old in toe with me.  my daughter is 5.  she can go all day if we wanted but its going to be hot so i deff wanted them to get back to swim for a few hrs and maybe catch a short nap



best advice is to be there before the park opens to line up for the characters. There's a character priority list on Kenny the Pirate's site. For example if you want Chewbacca or Darth Vader be there at park open and go straight to their location so you're one of the first to meet. Their lines stay consistently long thru out the day. Same for Disney SW characters.
For the shows you can line up 30 to 45 minutes before them and you should be Ok unless there's a huge celebrity for Stars of the Saga, then you would have to wait around an hour without a fp+
Also remember that y ou can meet only one celebrity per day, so if there is more than one you want to meet you would need to bethere earlier both days

Giving kids breaks is a good idea, only you know them so you can play it by ear as to when to go back to relax.


----------



## jimim

so for the shows in the afternoon there are fast passes for them too?


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> so for the shows in the afternoon there are fast passes for them too?



yes, there were fp for all the shows.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

jtowntoflorida said:


> OK, so now that Josh's calendar got me thinking about it...I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Daughter's last day of school will be June 5th so we'll fly down to Orlando that afternoon/evening, meaning we won't get in until late.  I'd assumed we'd do DHS on Friday and Saturday, MK Sunday.  But last time, we were exhausted that first day...didn't even make it to Hyperspace Hoopla, thinking we could catch it the next night, and then that Hurricane Andrea-related system went through Orlando and it rained all afternoon and evening, which meant a cancellation of the Hoopla, so we never got to see it.    So I'm thinking we do MK Friday, SWW Saturday and Sunday instead.  The MK shouldn't open until 9:00, which will give us an extra hour of sleep that first day, we can call it an early night, so then we should be good to go for Saturday and Sunday bright and early.  What do you guys think?




Hi, Are you aware the June 5th of 2015 is a Friday?  The reason I know this is my older DS last day of school is the same day.  His last day is a a half day, we will pick him up at noon and then we are driving to Orlando.  We are hoping to arrive in Orlando late afternoon on Saturday, June 6th.

Depending on how many SWW they have scheduled, we will either go on Sunday, June 7th or wait until the next weekend and go on June 12th.


It seems like you may be looking at the wrong calendar year, as you are saying that you will be going to the parks on a Friday.... the same day you are traveling....

Just don't want your plans to be messed up!


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> yes, there were fp for all the shows.



Can you book the show FP ahead of time with MDE?  Or is this a first come, first served FP that you get somewhere in the parks?

For example:  If I wanted to see "A Conversation with Mark Hamill" (or whatever celebrity happens to be there) with my family of 4, how do I get to see that?


Also, the Padawan Mind Challenge........my boys are now old enough for this.  How do you participate in this?

Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

Love the throwback pictures. We have never met R2-MK. Would love to!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Can you book the show FP ahead of time with MDE?  Or is this a first come, first served FP that you get somewhere in the parks?
> 
> For example:  If I wanted to see "A Conversation with Mark Hamill" (or whatever celebrity happens to be there) with my family of 4, how do I get to see that?
> 
> 
> Also, the Padawan Mind Challenge........my boys are now old enough for this.  How do you participate in this?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes you could book the shows via MDX when they came available. They released them about 2 weeks before the first presentation of each weekend. I think Mark was out for booking a week and a half prior. Assuming Mark Hamill comes back, then yes you could book FP+ for your family for his show, or for any of the other offered shows. Remember that last year the shows were Tier 1 fastpasses. So you could book one show, but then you couldn't have another SW show, or a Tier 1 ride like TSM or RNRC for the same day.

I had the FP for the Mark Hamill show and then I walked into the shows by Ray Park and James Arnold Taylor. I waited in line a bit for Ray Park but not very long. JAT I could just walk in, no waiting at all. His show is awesome by the way. If you didn't get into the theater to see Mark, his show was simulcast all over the park. I wish they'd simulcast the Stars of the Saga in at least one other place for all those shows.

You sign the kids up for Padawan Mind Challenge. I think it was at the same place that you sign up for Jedi Training. First come, first served.


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Can you book the show FP ahead of time with MDE?  Or is this a first come, first served FP that you get somewhere in the parks?
> 
> For example:  If I wanted to see "A Conversation with Mark Hamill" (or whatever celebrity happens to be there) with my family of 4, how do I get to see that?
> 
> 
> *Also, the Padawan Mind Challenge........my boys are now old enough for this.  How do you participate in this?*
> 
> Thanks!



you sign them up in the morning. JTA sign up are done in the queue line for Indiana Jones and PMC sign up is done right next to Sounds Dangerous .


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> you sign them up in the morning. JTA sign up are done in the queue line for Indiana Jones and PMC sign up is done right next to Sounds Dangerous .



How hard is it to sign up for the Mind Challenge?  Would it be possible to arrive at RD, sign up for JTA, then sign up for PMC?  Or would it be too late to sign up for PMC after that?

We always arrive at RD and have signed up for JTA in the past with no problems, but never the PMC.  Just wondering how competitive it is for the sign ups.

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> How hard is it to sign up for the Mind Challenge?  Would it be possible to arrive at RD, sign up for JTA, then sign up for PMC?  Or would it be too late to sign up for PMC after that?
> 
> We always arrive at RD and have signed up for JTA in the past with no problems, but never the PMC.  Just wondering how competitive it is for the sign ups.
> 
> Thanks!



Most people do that. Sign up first for JTA and then for PMC. Remember that the kids have to be with you for both cases


----------



## tchrrx

There are Starr Wars fireworks?  Did I read that correctly?  My plan was to hit DHS for a couple hours one morning for a Jedi Mickey picture and a little shopping.  If there's nighttime entertainment then I've got some rethinking to do!


----------



## Skywise

tchrrx said:


> There are Starr Wars fireworks?  Did I read that correctly?  My plan was to hit DHS for a couple hours one morning for a Jedi Mickey picture and a little shopping.  If there's nighttime entertainment then I've got some rethinking to do!




Ohhhh yeah!  That was one of the main reasons that got me out there last year!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds-i5_69i0g


----------



## tchrrx

Skywise said:


> Ohhhh yeah!  That was one of the main reasons that got me out there last year!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds-i5_69i0g



That is awesome!   I think I'll spend the weekend reading this thread so that I can figure out which of my planned ADRs needs to be changed.

I'm sure the answer is in this thread, but is there FP+ for the fireworks?


----------



## lovethattink

tchrrx said:


> That is awesome!   I think I'll spend the weekend reading this thread so that I can figure out which of my planned ADRs needs to be changed.
> 
> I'm sure the answer is in this thread, but is there FP+ for the fireworks?



Not last year, which was the first year for fireworks.  There was a premium package that included a fireworks dessert party.


----------



## jillmc40

I have a question about the premium package...I saw a spot for the motorcade was included for viewing.  Is that also part of the regular SW parade?  I couldn't tell if it was 2 separate parades or all together.

For those that did it...Did you think it was worth it?  Sometimes my kids are still scared of fireworks, and that would stink to pay and then have them be scared and have to leave :/  What if it rains?


----------



## sweetnjmom

I've been trying to read through all the posts, but I haven't done a good job. I do have a question, however.  Is the general consensus that Disney will bring back the Star Wars meals starting on May the Fourth?  We won't be at WDW for the Star Wars Weekends, but we'll be there 5/3 to 5/8 and I'm hoping the breakfast at Sci Fi will be a possibility that week. 

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

jillmc40 said:


> I have a question about the premium package...I saw a spot for the motorcade was included for viewing.  Is that also part of the regular SW parade?  I couldn't tell if it was 2 separate parades or all together.
> 
> For those that did it...Did you think it was worth it?  Sometimes my kids are still scared of fireworks, and that would stink to pay and then have them be scared and have to leave :/  What if it rains?


There's only one SW parade done a day. So it's just one large area for the package people. I liked the package as a whole, the parade spot is Ok, they had the kids sit down in the front and the parents too behind them. The dessert party was great, the fireworks view from that spot was not the best but now that the Hat is being removed it'll be better, even if they put the big stage up again. My DD14 is still affraid of fireworks and we bring ear plugs and those help a lot. If it rains they cancel the parade, the dessert party is moved inside Disney Jr. and the fireworks will go on unless it's heavy thundering within the area
Here's a great video showing the location of Feel the Force

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlt5erVtfFY


sweetnjmom said:


> I've been trying to read through all the posts, but I haven't done a good job. I do have a question, however.  Is the general consensus that Disney will bring back the Star Wars meals starting on May the Fourth?  We won't be at WDW for the Star Wars Weekends, but we'll be there 5/3 to 5/8 and I'm hoping the breakfast at Sci Fi will be a possibility that week.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm almost 100% sure they'll bring back both character meals and they start May 4th and run everyday


----------



## MakiraMarlena

jillmc40 said:


> I have a question about the premium package...I saw a spot for the motorcade was included for viewing.  Is that also part of the regular SW parade?  I couldn't tell if it was 2 separate parades or all together.
> 
> For those that did it...Did you think it was worth it?  Sometimes my kids are still scared of fireworks, and that would stink to pay and then have them be scared and have to leave :/  What if it rains?



There's only one parade/motorcade.

I only did it to be able to see Mark Hamill in the parade without waiting forever. But I did enjoy the whole package thing, the Star Wars desserts and unlimited booze were great. It rained the night I did it so the party was indoors at Disney Jr. and they took you back out to watch the fireworks. The viewing area is very close to the fireworks but it's also not the best angle to watch the show from (of course all that will change when they remove the hat). If they use the same area - if they have packages this year. (I would expect to see the packages increase in price if they come back).


----------



## sweetnjmom

yulilin3 said:


> I'm almost 100% sure they'll bring back both character meals and they start May 4th and run everyday



I hope you're right!  We REALLY want to get the Star Wars Galactic Dine-In Breakfast.


----------



## jillmc40

Ok, I am thinking about doing this when we go...I will keep my eyes out for when it is announced and decide then.

Do they announce these things all together or is it in spurts?  Like the character dining, packages, dates for the weekends, etc.

BTW, I had my 180 days this morning...YAY!!!  I got everything I wanted BUT the CM said that nothing was open at Hollywood and Vine for May 22, dinner.  I know we have been over this, I am just confirming it is still like this   I said to her that it was probably because of SWW dining and she acted like I was from outer space!  So as soon as character dining is announced I will (hopefully) have all the reservations I wanted!!

So excited!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

jillmc40 said:


> Ok, I am thinking about doing this when we go...I will keep my eyes out for when it is announced and decide then.
> 
> Do they announce these things all together or is it in spurts?  Like the character dining, packages, dates for the weekends, etc.
> 
> BTW, I had my 180 days this morning...YAY!!!  I got everything I wanted BUT the CM said that nothing was open at Hollywood and Vine for May 22, dinner.  I know we have been over this, I am just confirming it is still like this   I said to her that it was probably because of SWW dining and she acted like I was from outer space!  So as soon as character dining is announced I will (hopefully) have all the reservations I wanted!!
> 
> So excited!!!!!



This years SWW dates were announced in December, then in February/March they announced host, the addition of the 5th weekend and fireworks. Then around April they announced the celebrities


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> This *years SWW dates were announced in December, t*hen in February/March they announced host, the addition of the 5th weekend and fireworks. Then around April they announced the celebrities



Is it December YET?

I know what the likely dates are but I'm going to feel better when I see it 'officially' in writing!


----------



## rstamm

For anyone who did the Sci-Fi breakfast could you get all you wanted or was it one plate and done?


----------



## aribelle

rstamm said:


> For anyone who did the Sci-Fi breakfast could you get all you wanted or was it one plate and done?



We were able to ask for seconds on anything we wanted....they didn't offer, but my girls asked and no one blinked in bringing it.


----------



## rstamm

aribelle said:


> We were able to ask for seconds on anything we wanted....they didn't offer, but my girls asked and no one blinked in bringing it.



Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

rstamm said:


> For anyone who did the Sci-Fi breakfast could you get all you wanted or was it one plate and done?



We asked for seconds on the pastries and asked for a box and took them with us for snacks later in the day


----------



## delmar411

rstamm said:


> For anyone who did the Sci-Fi breakfast could you get all you wanted or was it one plate and done?



We were also able to customize the plates outside of what the menu said.


----------



## denneg

rstamm said:


> For anyone who did the Sci-Fi breakfast could you get all you wanted or was it one plate and done?



We had the opposite experience of everyone else, DH ordered the steak dish and didn't care for it, so I asked if he could have a side of scrambled eggs.  The server was not thrilled and acted as though it would be an issue, so I politely told her I would be happy to discuss with a manager.  The eggs came, but we were never given seconds of drinks, pastry's, or bacon that we asked for.  I believe it was an issue with our particular server, since everyone else seemed to have no issues last year.  We would not do the breakfast again, but will absolutely do the dinner at H&V again.


----------



## stardam

rstamm said:


> For anyone who did the Sci-Fi breakfast could you get all you wanted or was it one plate and done?


We were also able to get extras , customize some for my picky son & asked for more pastries in a to go box for our room and it was no problem. Our waitress was awesome. I think this was the experience for most. Can't wait to go back!


----------



## disneygrandma

It never even occurred to us to ask for pastries in a to go box.  Youngest kids didn't eat much of their breakfast at all.  They were too busy taking in everything that was going on in the room.


----------



## yulilin3

I just wanted to take a moment before tomorrow to wish all of you a Happy Thanksgiving, have a wonderful time. I have met some great people over the years of me doing this thread and I'm thankful for that.


----------



## lovethattink

Interesting update on the hat and GMR. Wonder if they'll be done by SWW? http://wdwnt.com/blog/2014/11/break...reat-movie-ride-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Itinkso

The trailer was released! 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AyvXWbxxVKY


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> The trailer was released!
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AyvXWbxxVKY




No where near me.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> The trailer was released!
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AyvXWbxxVKY





lovethattink said:


> No where near me.



and apparently on Itunes on Friday as well:
http://www.insidethemagic.net/headl...s-trailer-to-debut-over-thanksgiving-weekend/


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> I just wanted to take a moment before tomorrow to wish all of you a Happy Thanksgiving, have a wonderful time. I have met some great people over the years of me doing this thread and I'm thankful for that.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> and apparently on Itunes on Friday as well:
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/headl...s-trailer-to-debut-over-thanksgiving-weekend/



Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

Here's the trailer, I really hope this is the official one because I've seen some fan made
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMOVFvcNfvE


----------



## lovethattink

Is that the one I posted on fb? I had my doubts too.  And figured I have enough SW friends who wouldn't hesitate to tell me if it was bogus.


----------



## fairy oma

Will WDW do anything special before the movie opens next December?  We are huge SW fans and are wondering when or if they will have any special events in the 2 weeks before the new movie opens.


----------



## yulilin3

fairy oma said:


> Will WDW do anything special before the movie opens next December?  We are huge SW fans and are wondering when or if they will have any special events in the 2 weeks before the new movie opens.


I hope they do but they haven't done anything special for any other movie.


----------



## lovethattink

I've read on rumor threads about scenes from VII to be added to Star Tours.


----------



## Reizo

lovethattink said:


> I've read on rumor threads about scenes from VII to be added to Star Tours.



That would be great considering what goosebumps the teaser gave us all assuming this movie will be awesome.  Either way, 2015 couldn't come quicker with Star Wars Weekends, Star Wars Celebration and the release of the movie itself!


----------



## Skywise

Sphere bot?
Light Saber hilt?
LENS FLARES FOR EVERYONE.

I've got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Delilah1310

Hi all. Couple of questions - 

I see the DHS times posted on the wdw site current have the park opening at 9 am on June 6/7 - I'm thinking it will change to 8 am once SWW is announced. Is this probably what will happen, or do you think they really open at 9 am this year?


Also about the Jedi Training Academy. My son has done this twice on non-SWW days. He loves it. But he is interested that he might be able to fight other villains during SWW. 
Is there a way to determine which group your child is in? Meaning, can you ask for a certain villain to fight?
And who are the other villains - Darth Maul and Ventress? Are they at every show along with Darth Vader?

thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

Delilah1310 said:


> Hi all. Couple of questions -
> 
> I see the DHS times posted on the wdw site current have the park opening at 9 am on June 6/7 - I'm thinking it will change to 8 am once SWW is announced. Is this probably what will happen, or do you think they really open at 9 am this year?
> 
> 
> Also about the Jedi Training Academy. My son has done this twice on non-SWW days. He loves it. But he is interested that he might be able to fight other villains during SWW.
> Is there a way to determine which group your child is in? Meaning, can you ask for a certain villain to fight?
> And who are the other villains - Darth Maul and Ventress? Are they at every show along with Darth Vader?
> 
> thanks!



Past years, park hours changed and a Fantasmic show was added. And they started letting people in around 7:30 am, so if you arrived at 8am, you were already a bit behind.

For JTA, it's pot luck who you get. Vader is always on the stage. Either Ventress or Maul were on the bottom. Hope they add the Inquisitor this year! Intinkso would know if they double sets were at each show. I'm not sure. Each one we stopped and watched last year had two groups. One on the stage and one on the ground.


----------



## Itinkso

lovethattink said:


> For JTA, it's pot luck who you get. Vader is always on the stage. Either Ventress or Maul were on the bottom. Hope they add the Inquisitor this year! Intinkso would know if they double sets were at each show. I'm not sure. Each one we stopped and watched last year had two groups. One on the stage and one on the ground.



Yes, double sets will be held at each session and the sessions will begin every 30 minutes. The smaller Younglings get placed in the group that is onstage to fight Vader. The taller Younglings are in the group in front of the stage where they may face Maul, Ventress or Ahsoka.

Depending on how the shows are running and not getting bogged down by underage kids, if a Youngling asks the Padawan for a specific group (onstage or on the ground) when she or he first enters the JTA show area, the request may be granted. It just depends on the Padawan and how nicely the Youngling asks. I've watched very tall Younglings get switched around so they could face Vader.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Itinkso said:


> Yes, double sets will be held at each session and the sessions will begin every 30 minutes. The smaller Younglings get placed in the group that is onstage to fight Vader. The taller Younglings are in the group in front of the stage where they may face Maul, Ventress or Ahsoka.
> 
> Depending on how the shows are running and not getting bogged down by underage kids, if a Youngling asks the Padawan for a specific group (onstage or on the ground) when she or he first enters the JTA show area, the request may be granted. It just depends on the Padawan and how nicely the Youngling asks. I've watched very tall Younglings get switched around so they could face Vader.



Ahsoka?  Really?  I haven't watched all of the Clone Wars yet, but I know she leaves the Jedi Order.... Is she really considered a bad guy?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Well it's December, anyone else officially on pins and needles waiting for the official announcements? I am pretty sure we have figured out the dates though... 

I have booked as much as I can until new stuff is announce, I did notice that H&V is still locked out just checked this morning!

PS on another note, I tore into my Stormtrooper helmet starting to get that together. I'll be sure to put links out here of my progress. I am still waiting on my body armor.

PPS Joker Squad stormtrooper (extended universe) I have the full set including helmet now. We are just waiting for 501st to approve a build before I cut into that one and make the correct modifications.

PPPS Imperial Officer Uniforms are in progress, all materials and accessories are in!

 Yes I know I am crazy, between updating current costumes and making new ones for myself and helping my boyfriend with some of his I am working on 7 costumes at once.


----------



## Itinkso

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Ahsoka?  Really?  I haven't watched all of the Clone Wars yet, but I know she leaves the Jedi Order.... Is she really considered a bad guy?



When Ventress is scheduled for the show, Ahsoka is the Jedi Master's apprentice. My Padawan-source had lumped the three of them together because they are only on the ground level groupings.

http://youtu.be/g_R7J3bMNkc


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Itinkso said:


> When Ventress is scheduled for the show, Ahsoka is the Jedi Master's apprentice. My Padawan-source had lumped the three of them together because they are only on the ground level groupings.
> 
> http://youtu.be/g_R7J3bMNkc




Ah, I get it now.  Ahsoka is so cute!  My youngest DS would flip, he loves Ahsoka!

About what time does Ventress show up?  We've always done the early shows (either first or second show of the day) and always had Darth Maul.


----------



## jillmc40

The Sunrise Student said:


> Well it's December, anyone else officially on pins and needles waiting for the official announcements? I am pretty sure we have figured out the dates though...



Yes, I am anxiously awaiting.....Good job on the costumes!  That's Impressive!

I watched the video with Asohka - I think my ds would flip out if she was there!  This just makes me more excited!

I am so nervous about getting Sci-Fi for DS birthday - I really hope I get it for him, I thought it would be really cool to surprise him with it.  I wanted the whole trip to be a surprise but that didn't happen


----------



## jtowntoflorida

The Sunrise Student said:


> Well it's December, anyone else officially on pins and needles waiting for the official announcements? I am pretty sure we have figured out the dates though...
> 
> I have booked as much as I can until new stuff is announce, I did notice that H&V is still locked out just checked this morning!



We are leaving for Disney on the 12th, and I'm certain that the meals will open/be announced while we're there.  I guess I can get the resort concierge to make our ADRs, right?

Also, I somehow need to explain to my husband that even though we leave for Disney in 11 days, I need to book another trip (the SWW trip) this weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Ah, I get it now.  Ahsoka is so cute!  My youngest DS would flip, he loves Ahsoka!
> 
> About what time does Ventress show up?  We've always done the early shows (either first or second show of the day) and always had Darth Maul.



This year during SWW I noticed that Maul was in every morning show and then in the afternoon the alternate between him and Ventress.


----------



## Patty3

Tagging along for info.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> This year during SWW I noticed that Maul was in every morning show and then in the afternoon the alternate between him and Ventress.




Just wondering if you get to JTA at rope drop, are you able to request a specific show?  In the past we've already just taken the first show they had available, which is usually the early one.

I'm going to try and schedule a breakfast at Sci Fi and wondering if I can request a later show?

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Just wondering if you get to JTA at rope drop, are you able to request a specific show?  In the past we've already just taken the first show they had available, which is usually the early one.
> 
> I'm going to try and schedule a breakfast at Sci Fi and wondering if I can request a later show?
> 
> Thanks!



During this years SWW if you were early enough you were able to pick a showtime. They usually put the smaller padawans to fight Vader and the bigger ones on the bottom tier for Maul or Ventress


----------



## lovethattink

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Just wondering if you get to JTA at rope drop, are you able to request a specific show?  In the past we've already just taken the first show they had available, which is usually the early one.
> 
> I'm going to try and schedule a breakfast at Sci Fi and wondering if I can request a later show?
> 
> Thanks!



In the past asking for a time was ok as long as it was still available. We didn't do JTA last year, but did the previous and had no trouble requesting a time.


----------



## Itinkso

This video popped up on Fb specifically for the Jedi Master, but, it shows the lower level group and the reaction to Maul's entrance. I only watched it because of the title of the YouTube. The video is from 2013 so it's before the re-organization for stage grouping, robes, safety issues, etc. 

It would be good to make sure your child has an awareness of who Vader, Maul, Ventress, and Ahsoka are and how they act and remain in character throughout the JTA session.

The plus for me is the video shows a kind and caring Padawan  who makes sure the child is okay even as the show continues to run.

http://youtu.be/1fFh07jI-Zs


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> This video popped up on Fb specifically for the Jedi Master, but, it shows the lower level group and the reaction to Maul's entrance. I only watched it because of the title of the YouTube. The video is from 2013 so it's before the re-organization for stage grouping, robes, safety issues, etc.
> 
> It would be good to make sure your child has an awareness of who Vader, Maul, Ventress, and Ahsoka are and how they act and remain in character throughout the JTA session.
> 
> The plus for me is the video shows a kind and caring Padawan  who makes sure the child is okay even as the show continues to run.
> 
> http://youtu.be/1fFh07jI-Zs



Poor kid ran for his life...The Padawan and Jedi Masters do a great job during this show. A lot of parents push the kids to do these things and the kids could care less or actually be frightened, so they take a spot from a child that really wants to do it.
If you are thinking of signing up your kids for JTA show them videos of the process and the different characters they will encounter.


----------



## lovethattink

And Darth Vader is really tall which can be intimidating.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

lovethattink said:


> And Darth Vader is really tall which can be intimidating.



I've shared this before, but on our first trip in 2011, we were given a liberal shower of Pixie Dust and a CM arranged for a private M&G with Vader and our daughter after her JTA session (this was in October, not during SWW).  Once we saw him close up, I was SHOCKED at how tall he was.  In casting information I've seen, it looks like the minimum height they take for Vader is 6'3", and when I look back on our pictures from that M&G, I notice that he even has about 1 inch platforms on his boots to make him taller.

No matter how tall Vader is, I agree that he's not nearly half as intimidating as Maul!


----------



## lovethattink

I have a friend who was a friend of Vader last year. My friend is over 6'3". 

Definately, it's those horns and eyes! And he stays in character.


----------



## lovethattink

Star Wars Rebels Marathon in Disney XD on Sunday. Didn't catch the time. I think it said 5pm?


----------



## jillmc40

Are there enough items going on to make Memory Maker worth it just for SWW?  We usually do Memory Maker/Photopass/whatever it is called, but we are usually there for 10 days.  I just wanted to make sure all of the characters have a photopass photographer.  I hear the price for advance is going up 20.00 tomorrow..


----------



## yulilin3

all characters have photopass minus the roaming ones. There is usually one photopass  roaming around but not available for all of them
There are also magic shots available. I believe there were 3 this year


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> all characters have photopass minus the roaming ones. There is usually one photopass  roaming around but not available for all of them There are also magic shots available. I believe there were 3 this year



What were the Magic Shots?


----------



## lovethattink

jillmc40 said:


> Are there enough items going on to make Memory Maker worth it just for SWW?  We usually do Memory Maker/Photopass/whatever it is called, but we are usually there for 10 days.  I just wanted to make sure all of the characters have a photopass photographer.  I hear the price for advance is going up 20.00 tomorrow..



I've been seeing on fb that mm prices are increasing tomorrow to $169.


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> What were the Magic Shots?


You fighting Vader at Tatooine
You force pushing stormtroopers
You fighting Vader inside Death Star


----------



## jillmc40

lovethattink said:


> I've been seeing on fb that mm prices are increasing tomorrow to $169.


  me too!!

It is ds bday, I think I should do it. I just bought one for our April trip.

I showed him the video of darth maul and ventress and he got scared and said he didn't want to do it!!  I am happy I showed him the video and hopefully he will be used to them by May. I know if he doesn't do it he will be so upset on the way home that he didn't.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Dates announced! 





Disney has just announced the event’s dates so you can start planning your trip now:

Weekend I: May 15-17, 2015
Weekend II: May 22-24, 2015
Weekend III: May 29-31, 2015
Weekend IV: June 5-7, 2015
Weekend V: June 12-14, 2015

http://www.insidethemagic.net/headl...disney-world-event-leading-up-to-episode-vii/


----------



## coluk003

this thread is WAY HUGE, did i jut say that. Anyways I hope the people who respond will tage my original post so i know they are talking to me. Old age and all 

my question is does anyone know approximately when they announced the dining with the SW characters.

And does anyone remember if there was something you could pay for to watch the parade and 1. was it worth it you, what was offered and was it standing?(im assuming it was standing) and approximately when that was announced?

The SWGeek in me is very excited 

Ill leave my original question up BUT the month of May is open to book breakfast with the SW characters right now. Based on the price, 49.99 I think its best to pay for this oout of pocket(OOP) the average table service credit is about 42.00 dollars, give or take a couple of dollars


----------



## yulilin3

MOM POPPINS said:


> Dates announced!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney has just announced the events dates so you can start planning your trip now:
> 
> Weekend I: May 15-17, 2015
> Weekend II: May 22-24, 2015
> Weekend III: May 29-31, 2015
> Weekend IV: June 5-7, 2015
> Weekend V: June 12-14, 2015
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/headl...disney-world-event-leading-up-to-episode-vii/



Wow, so happy they announced this early. Will update the first post later this morning.


----------



## lovethattink

Just woke up to seeing dates announced!! http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-may-15-june-14/  May 15 to June 14. Yay!!

ETA: should have read the previous page


----------



## yulilin3

Dinning is open guys here are the 3 links
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-dine-in-galactic-breakfast/
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...jedi-mickeys-star-wars-dinner-hollywood-vine/
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...ar-wars-fantasmic-dinner-show-hollywood-vine/ (Fantasmic! pakage)
Bookings available from May 4th until June 14. A credit card number is required to guarantee and it has a 1 day cancellation policy....book away


----------



## lovethattink

Weekdays for dining are opened too !


----------



## lovethattink

Do we know anything about the Feel the Force package?


----------



## jillmc40

yulilin3 said:


> Dinning is open guys here are the 3 links
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-dine-in-galactic-breakfast/
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...jedi-mickeys-star-wars-dinner-hollywood-vine/
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...ar-wars-fantasmic-dinner-show-hollywood-vine/ (Fantasmic! pakage)
> a credit card number is required to guarantee and it has a 1 day cancellation policy....book away



 YES!!!!!  I got a breakfast and a dinner....WOO-HOO 

Thank you for the awesome update letting us know!!!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to completely change the first post, and I'll just leave confirmed information we have about SWW 2015. I will leave the link to SWW 2014 if anyone wants to see that. That way it'll be less cluttered and information for 2015 will be easier to find


----------



## shelbyf31

I have a reservation for SciFi for breakfast, my kids are going to be so excited


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> this thread is WAY HUGE, did i jut say that. Anyways I hope the people who respond will tage my original post so i know they are talking to me. Old age and all
> 
> my question is does anyone know approximately when they announced the dining with the SW characters.
> 
> And does anyone remember if there was something you could pay for to watch the parade and 1. was it worth it you, what was offered and was it standing?(im assuming it was standing) and approximately when that was announced?
> 
> The SWGeek in me is very excited
> 
> Ill leave my original question up BUT the month of May is open to book breakfast with the SW characters right now. Based on the price, 49.99 I think its best to pay for this oout of pocket(OOP) the average table service credit is about 42.00 dollars, give or take a couple of dollars


All the dining opened up today, follow the links on the first post or on this page.
The Feel the Force packaged was offered in SWW 2014 and had a reserved spot for the parade and a reserved spot for fireworks with a dessert party included. You can read many reports on this thread about it. I thought it was worth it, the parade viewing was Ok, the kids sit in the front and parents can sit or stand in the back. The desserts were awesome and the view of the fireworks was ok but I'm thinking it'll be better next years since the Hat won't be there


----------



## lovethattink

I've been on the phone since 7 about the Feel the Force. Something is showing up but she is blocked from booking anything. She keeps trying different ways to book. So far a no-go for today.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

YES!  first weekend here we come!  Guess we'll be the guinea pigs again this year


----------



## jennab113

Yay!  I just reserved breakfast and dinner for both weekends I'm planning to be there (1 and 3).  I'll probably end up doing the breakfast one weekend and the dinner another, but until Feel the Force and the VIP stuff are announced, I wanted options.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jtowntoflorida said:


> We are leaving for Disney on the 12th, and I'm certain that the meals will open/be announced while we're there.  I guess I can get the resort concierge to make our ADRs, right?
> 
> Also, I somehow need to explain to my husband that even though we leave for Disney in 11 days, I need to book another trip (the SWW trip) this weekend.



I would not wait for resort concierge to make the ADRs, even my Club level IPO staff has admitted we fans hear about the meals long before they do. And last year those sold out very quickly! Even with the limited announcements of them!

I told AKL CL IPO staff that I wouldn't be waiting for them to tell me about those opportunities that I would book them myself. And If I heard about them before they did I would tell them, and they seemed most appreciate!

I already have all my other ADRs booked for our trip because we are paste the 180 day mark! My IPO office made those reservations weeks ago now for me.

Are you arriving May 12th, am I getting that right? Are you a Club Level guest? If not you should make those reservations for yourself right now! And if you are a Club Level guest you should already have your IPO staff making those reservations.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

WOOT WOOT 

I got my Star Wars H&V Dinner for May 15th at 6pm 

AND 

My Star Wars Breakfast at Scifi dinner for May 23rd at 8 am!

Now I need to call the Club Level IPO staff and let them know I booked it as well as book my La Nuba tickets cause SWW is on Baby


I'm doing the happy dance, I am doing the happy dance... and people at work think I have lost my blessed mind! BUT I DON'T CARE


----------



## yulilin3

shelbyf31 said:


> I have a reservation for SciFi for breakfast, my kids are going to be so excited





Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> YES!  first weekend here we come!  Guess we'll be the guinea pigs again this year





jennab113 said:


> Yay!  I just reserved breakfast and dinner for both weekends I'm planning to be there (1 and 3).  I'll probably end up doing the breakfast one weekend and the dinner another, but until Feel the Force and the VIP stuff are announced, I wanted options.





The Sunrise Student said:


> WOOT WOOT
> 
> I got my Star Wars H&V Dinner for May 15th at 6pm
> 
> AND
> 
> My Star Wars Breakfast at Scifi dinner for May 23rd at 8 am!
> 
> Now I need to call the IPO staff and let them know I booked it as well as book my La Nuba tickets cause SWW is on Baby
> 
> 
> I'm doing the happy dance, I am doing the happy dance... and people at work think I have lost my blessed mind! BUT I DON"T CARE




I booked breakfast for 5/16 at 8am. Didn't book dinner cause I'm $$ limited and I am waiting for the Feel the Force package.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jennab113 said:


> Yay!  I just reserved breakfast and dinner for both weekends I'm planning to be there (1 and 3).  I'll probably end up doing the breakfast one weekend and the dinner another, but until Feel the Force and the VIP stuff are announced, I wanted options.



AWESOME!

I am also waiting to see about the Feel the Force packages... but to be honest not sure how to handle that since we are probably going to be in the parades  but love the desert party for the fireworks!


----------



## CJK

If we had breakfast at 9:10am at the Sci Fi Diner, could we see the 11am parade?  I didn't want the breakfast too early, because we want to register the kids for the Jedi Training Academy before breakfast.  What do you think?


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> I am also waiting to see about the Feel the Force packages... but to be honest not sure how to handle that since we are probably going to be in the parades  but love the desert party for the fireworks!



can't wait to see you guys march


----------



## The Sunrise Student

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/

it reflects the dates as announced.

It's on... 5 GLORIOUS Star Wars Weekends, I am so excited for those people who wanted that 5th weekend.

I guess Disney realized if they do it, we will come


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> can't wait to see you guys march



To tell you the truth I am in a panic attack... I still don't have my stormtrooper body armor just my helmet kit.

I have everything for the officer, I just don't want to trash the house with my sewing machine until after the holidays.

We can still working on the helmets and what not in the garage though during the holidays  We bought a heater system to heat the garage this year so we could keep working in the cold months.


----------



## msmama

I just turned into an absolute maniac this morning, lol!!  I've booked and cancelled meals several times in the last 30 minutes or so!!  

But my question for you experts is - are there certain times I should avoid booking meals because something else is going on?  

(I had an early b-fast, but changed it to 11:00 to make it more of a lunch.  But now I read that the parade is at 11.  But if the parade is the same every day, it doesn't matter because we can see it another day, right?)  

I could conceivably do a meal (dinner especially) sometime during the week but it'd mean leaving another park to go back to HS (wasn't planning on hitting HS except on weekends).  Is dinner and dessert party a lot for one day?  

I assume the feel the force package is all used in one day?  Like I'd have to see parade, dessert party and fireworks all on the same day, right?  

I knew the dates were supposed to be announced in December but I wasn't  prepared for dining yet, lol!!  At least my dates are ok!!


----------



## kappyfinn

Are the ADRs only available out to 180 days?  I'm not seeing anything after 6/1.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Not planning on any meals this time (I did the breakfast in 2014) but I might grab Feel the Force if they do that again. I'd expect a price increase though.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> I just turned into an absolute maniac this morning, lol!!  I've booked and cancelled meals several times in the last 30 minutes or so!!
> 
> But my question for you experts is - are there certain times I should avoid booking meals because something else is going on?
> 
> (I had an early b-fast, but changed it to 11:00 to make it more of a lunch.  But now I read that the parade is at 11.  But if the parade is the same every day, it doesn't matter because we can see it another day, right?)
> 
> I could conceivably do a meal (dinner especially) sometime during the week but it'd mean leaving another park to go back to HS (wasn't planning on hitting HS except on weekends).  Is dinner and dessert party a lot for one day?
> 
> I assume the feel the force package is all used in one day?  Like I'd have to see parade, dessert party and fireworks all on the same day, right?
> 
> I knew the dates were supposed to be announced in December but I wasn't  prepared for dining yet, lol!!  At least my dates are ok!!



in regards to the character meals: last year the people that had breakfast later in the day complained about how backed up it was. For example they had a ressie for 10am and they got seated around 10:30am. If you're doing breakfast during a SWW day I recommend going early, to be one of the first in and out. For dinner it doesn't really matter unless you are planning on doing any of the shows.
For the Feel the Force package you have to do it all in one day, parade and dessert party.
Plan to spend about an hour for each character meal.


----------



## lovethattink

It was delayed at least an hour for our breakfast.


----------



## CJK

lovethattink said:


> It was delayed at least an hour for our breakfast.



Yikes!  What time was your breakfast?  With a 9:10am reservation, are we pushing it to see the 11am parade?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I'm pretty sure I had 9:10 and I just walked right in. There was nobody behind me either so I got to hang with Darth and Boba for a couple of minutes.

I believe that was May 17 and they did have problems in the beginning. Had a friend who went to one of the first breakfasts and she wrote about the delays.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

msmama said:


> I just turned into an absolute maniac this morning, lol!!  I've booked and cancelled meals several times in the last 30 minutes or so!!
> 
> But my question for you experts is - are there certain times I should avoid booking meals because something else is going on?
> 
> (I had an early b-fast, but changed it to 11:00 to make it more of a lunch.  But now I read that the parade is at 11.  But if the parade is the same every day, it doesn't matter because we can see it another day, right?)
> 
> I could conceivably do a meal (dinner especially) sometime during the week but it'd mean leaving another park to go back to HS (wasn't planning on hitting HS except on weekends).  Is dinner and dessert party a lot for one day?
> 
> I assume the feel the force package is all used in one day?  Like I'd have to see parade, dessert party and fireworks all on the same day, right?
> 
> I knew the dates were supposed to be announced in December but I wasn't  prepared for dining yet, lol!!  At least my dates are ok!!



You are correct, Feel the Force is all in one day package!

I would leave at least a 2 hour gap before the parade to get seating. Heck even the Feel the Force package line up was an hour in advance... seriously!

I can not answer you on how long JTA sign up work and how long, never done that before, they won't let me, they say I am too tall (6 feet) to be a padawan


----------



## Music City Mama

Thank goodness they're doing a 5th weekend. I felt pretty confident they would given how the dates of mid-May through mid-June fall next year (and that they had 5 weekends last year AND with the new movie coming out next year), but it's a relief to know for sure. 

While we were fortunate enough to attend 2 weekends last year, we've changed our schedule next June due to going to US/IOA and how our WDW AP's will fall for 2015-2016, so we'll only be able to go on the very last day, June 14th, but I'm beyond excited that we'll even get to do that since I wasn't sure if it would happen for us at all if they only had 4 weekends. 

I don't have to worry about character meals -- won't be doing that again, but now I'll just have to bide my time to find out who the celebrities will be that weekend!


----------



## Music City Mama

lovethattink said:


> Star Wars Rebels Marathon in Disney XD on Sunday. Didn't catch the time. I think it said 5pm?



Do you (or anyone) happen to know when the new episodes start back?


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> Thank goodness they're doing a 5th weekend. I felt pretty confident they would given how the dates of mid-May through mid-June fall next year (and that they had 5 weekends last year AND with the new movie coming out next year), but it's a relief to know for sure.
> 
> While we were fortunate enough to attend 2 weekends last year, we've changed our schedule next June due to going to US/IOA and how our WDW AP's will fall for 2015-2016, so we'll only be able to go on the very last day, June 14th, but I'm beyond excited that we'll even get to do that since I wasn't sure if it would happen for us at all if they only had 4 weekends.
> 
> I don't have to worry about character meals -- won't be doing that again, but now I'll just have to bide my time to find out who the celebrities will be that weekend!


Glad you're coming back!!


----------



## ZachnElli

Ok I just booked then switched days. First call no problems and no prepayment!  Yeah! Second call she said only DVC and AP holders could book, but I gave her my reservation number and she looked it up and switched days for me. Just an FYI!


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> Glad you're coming back!!



I'm sure we'll run into each other!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Dining isn't open for dates greater than 180 days out, so we June travelers can't play today.

Has anyone tried to book the Feel the Force package for greater than 180 days out?


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Dining isn't open for dates greater than 180 days out, so we June travelers can't play today.
> 
> Has anyone tried to book the Feel the Force package for greater than 180 days out?



Feel the Force is not open at all


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Feel the Force isn't currently available for 2015.


----------



## lovethattink

Music City Mama said:


> Do you (or anyone) happen to know when the new episodes start back?



Path of the Jedi airs Jan 5


----------



## sweetnjmom

I won't be there for SWW but I DID get the Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast for Wednesday May 6th!!!

I am SO happy!!!


----------



## jimim

ok just to make sure i got this straight.  i can book the character dining on my 180 window for june 12th but not the package for the parade and fireworks yet?

jim


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Character dining is available for booking at this time as long as you are currently 180 days or more out. 

Parade/fireworks packages are not available for booking at all at this time.


----------



## Laura C

kappyfinn said:


> Are the ADRs only available out to 180 days?  I'm not seeing anything after 6/1.



Glad it's not just us then! We arrive that day and the latest to book was 6pm and didn't want to do that incase the flight or coach got delayed. Will just have to keep an eye on it!


----------



## yulilin3

Laura C said:


> Glad it's not just us then! We arrive that day and the latest to book was 6pm and didn't want to do that incase the flight or coach got delayed. Will just have to keep an eye on it!



remember that you can book, the credit card is needed but only to guarantee and it's not charged. You can cancel up to the day before and not have it charged


----------



## ethanwa

I just booked Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast for Sunday May 17th at 10:20am!

Also, I hope they do Feel the Force Package and Rebel Rendezvous again this year. Loved both of those last year.

Ethan


----------



## Music City Mama

lovethattink said:


> Path of the Jedi airs Jan 5



Thank you!


----------



## lovethattink

Music City Mama said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome.


----------



## jar

The Sunrise Student said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/
> 
> it reflects the dates as announced.
> 
> It's on... 5 GLORIOUS Star Wars Weekends, I am so excited for those people who wanted that 5th weekend.
> 
> I guess Disney realized if they do it, we will come



PHEW!!!!

Been waiting for official confirmation ever since they had the note saying "next summer."  Now I can book my Memorial Day weekend plane tix!


----------



## jar

Just made our SWW Sci-Fi breakfast reservations.

Now that there's no Hyperspace Hoopla anymore (assuming they don't bring it back) and DS is too old for the trivia contest that he did on the main stage last time we were there, is there anything of particular interest that happens in the evening?  Wondering if we should park hop to Epcot for dinner or stay in DHS.

Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

jar said:


> Just made our SWW Sci-Fi breakfast reservations.
> 
> Now that there's no Hyperspace Hoopla anymore (assuming they don't bring it back) and DS is too old for the trivia contest that he did on the main stage last time we were there, is there anything of particular interest that happens in the evening?  Wondering if we should park hop to Epcot for dinner or stay in DHS.
> 
> Thanks.



most of the shows are in the afternoon. The afternoon is also the best time to shop. Other than that maybe just the Dj before the fireworks


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Just have to post to say: I GOT OUR SWW REZZIES!! WOOOO!


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

OMG I just saw the announcement!!!!  Had a busy day and didn't get to check online until now!

THANK YOU FOR THE 5TH WEEKEND!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jar said:


> PHEW!!!!
> 
> Been waiting for official confirmation ever since they had the note saying "next summer."  Now I can book my Memorial Day weekend plane tix!



Hope we run into each other.... my BF and I will be there weekends 1 and 2.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaR2HHq-ltA


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ValarDisneyus said:


> Just have to post to say: I GOT OUR SWW REZZIES!! WOOOO!



Congrats.....


----------



## yulilin3

The main Disney SWW page now is updated with links to the different character meals. Hopefully we'll see a link to the Feel the Force package soon https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/


----------



## Skywise

Making preliminary plans for SWW IV! (err... week 1?   )


----------



## aribelle

WOOO hooo....it's feeling like SWW today.   Made my reservations for the Star Wars Galatic Breakfast   and the Jedi Mickey Hollywood & Vine Dinner with Fantasmic!  



Now....if they'd just announce the guests for each weekend.....and the FP+ for the shows....and if the next 5 months would hurry up and whiz by.......

Yeah, there is just no making me totally happy, 


Oh wait...I need some of those 5 months because my girls just announced they need more than just the one pretty outfit.  (Those who went last year probably remember my twins in their SW outfit that they made...plenty of photos of them in last years thread).


----------



## yulilin3

aribelle said:


> WOOO hooo....it's feeling like SWW today.   Made my reservations for the Star Wars Galatic Breakfast   and the Jedi Mickey Hollywood & Vine Dinner with Fantasmic!
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if they'd just announce the guests for each weekend.....and the FP+ for the shows....and if the next 5 months would hurry up and whiz by.......
> 
> Yeah, there is just no making me totally happy,
> 
> 
> Oh wait...I need some of those 5 months because my girls just announced they need more than just the one pretty outfit.  (Those who went last year probably remember my twins in their SW outfit that they made...plenty of photos of them in last years thread).



Of course I remember. What type of outfits are you making for next year?


----------



## aribelle

yulilin3 said:


> Of course I remember. What type of outfits are you making for next year?



No clue yet....they just told me that one wasn't enough last year, they felt weird wearing the same shirt every weekend.....so now we're going to have to design and make some new ones.  We have a condo reserved for all 5 weekends, so I see some serious sewing coming up, lol.  Thank goodness all I have to do is help with the designing....and buy the fabric....they do all the sewing.


----------



## ghornett

Does anyone know if the Blue Milk will be back?


----------



## yulilin3

aribelle said:


> No clue yet....they just told me that one wasn't enough last year, they felt weird wearing the same shirt every weekend.....so now we're going to have to design and make some new ones.  We have a condo reserved for all 5 weekends, so I see some serious sewing coming up, lol.  Thank goodness all I have to do is help with the designing....and buy the fabric....they do all the sewing.


My daughter really wants to learn to sew but she's taking a lot of higher level classes and has tons of homework everyday. It's great that all of you are so crafty



ghornett said:


> Does anyone know if the Blue Milk will be back?


I would bet on it


----------



## Cluelyss

So we have a H&V Fantasmic dinner booked, but am also interested in the Feel the Force package if they offer it again. So am I better off changing my ressie to a regular meal and doing Fantasmic another night? I read earlier in this thread that it was difficult to get to the SW fireworks after the 1st F! showing....not sure if the package would make that easier? TIA!!


----------



## aribelle

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter really wants to learn to sew but she's taking a lot of higher level classes and has tons of homework everyday. It's great that all of you are so crafty
> 
> 
> I would bet on it



Yeah, the girls are taking college courses (online) so their time is limited, but we sew a lot instead of watching TV or going out much.  Real homebodies, lol.   But they've also been sewing since they were about 5 or 6 years old, so it's relaxing to them (us).  

She might look into Craftsy.com  They have a lot of beginning sewing online courses.....and since they're online you can do them whenever YOU have the time, no class to fit into a tight schedule or physically attend.   The downside is that you also don't have an instructor standing there if you don't get something, but there is an online community to ask questions.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> So we have a H&V Fantasmic dinner booked, but am also interested in the Feel the Force package if they offer it again. So am I better off changing my ressie to a regular meal and doing Fantasmic another night? I read earlier in this thread that it was difficult to get to the SW fireworks after the 1st F! showing....not sure if the package would make that easier? TIA!!


The F! won't make it easier getting to the show it just gives you guaranteed seats. During this years SWW they had 2 F! shows a night. If you watch the fireworks you can walk to the 2nd F! no problem and get seats without the need of the pkg.


aribelle said:


> Yeah, the girls are taking college courses (online) so their time is limited, but we sew a lot instead of watching TV or going out much.  Real homebodies, lol.   But they've also been sewing since they were about 5 or 6 years old, so it's relaxing to them (us).
> 
> She might look into Craftsy.com  They have a lot of beginning sewing online courses.....and since they're online you can do them whenever YOU have the time, no class to fit into a tight schedule or physically attend.   The downside is that you also don't have an instructor standing there if you don't get something, but there is an online community to ask questions.



Thanks I'll have her look into it


----------



## jdmccon7

We'll be there the last weekend...our first SWW, getting there Jun 11.  I would think my chances of getting the Galactic breakfast are slim to none given the 180+10 for resort guests.  Anyone care to tell me why I am wrong and make my day?  TIA


----------



## yulilin3

jdmccon7 said:


> We'll be there the last weekend...our first SWW, getting there Jun 11.  I would think my chances of getting the Galactic breakfast are slim to none given the 180+10 for resort guests.  Anyone care to tell me why I am wrong and make my day?  TIA



I think you have a good chance to get in. Remember not everyone wants to do SWW or any of the meals. It's not as popular as the Princesses meals or BOG or Chef Mickey. Just be ready to book online as soon as your window opens....May the Force be With You


----------



## jdmccon7

Thanks, that makes me feel better.  I just checked and there is availability May 31 which surprised me.  I thought by noon they would be pretty much taken for the day.  I see a Vader hug in my future...if I have the guts enough to do it!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Vader is not allowed to touch guests apparently. So you likely won't get a hug.


----------



## msmama

jdmccon7 said:


> We'll be there the last weekend...our first SWW, getting there Jun 11.  I would think my chances of getting the Galactic breakfast are slim to none given the 180+10 for resort guests.  Anyone care to tell me why I am wrong and make my day?  TIA



I think you'll have a good chance if you make resides as soon as you're able. I changed my reservations four times yesterday. 

Just FYI though the website was saying yesterday that there was no availability but then when you searched there were plenty.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> The F! won't make it easier getting to the show it just gives you guaranteed seats. During this years SWW they had 2 F! shows a night. If you watch the fireworks you can walk to the 2nd F! no problem and get seats without the need of the pkg.  Thanks I'll have her look into it


Thanks for the response, but just to clarify, I was asking if the Feel the Force package would make it easier to get to / get a spot for the SW fireworks after exiting the 1st F! showing, as we will only have about a 15 minute window between the two, correct?


----------



## yulilin3

jdmccon7 said:


> Thanks, that makes me feel better.  I just checked and there is availability May 31 which surprised me.  I thought by noon they would be pretty much taken for the day.  I see a Vader hug in my future...if I have the guts enough to do it!



 the most you'll get from Vader is a force choke...all the characters stay in character even if it's in front of little kids
For example Vader won't sign an autograph book using a pink princess pen, he'll ask the handler to give him a regular pen


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks for the response, but just to clarify, I was asking if the Feel the Force package would make it easier to get to / get a spot for the SW fireworks after exiting the 1st F! showing, as we will only have about a 15 minute window between the two, correct?



Right...I'm sorry I misunderstood you.
If you are doing the first F! show you won't have enough time to enjoy the dessert party. You'll have time to get to the reserved spot but not much to enjoy the desserts and drinks. 2014 SWW F! was performed at 9pm meaning it's done around 9:30pm it'll take you all of 10 minutes to get to the package area. Not worth it to me
I would do the Feel he Force pkg and after go to the second F!


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Right...I'm sorry I misunderstood you. If you are doing the first F! show you won't have enough time to enjoy the dessert party. You'll have time to get to the reserved spot but not much to enjoy the desserts and drinks. 2014 SWW F! was performed at 9pm meaning it's done around 9:30pm it'll take you all of 10 minutes to get to the package area. Not worth it to me I would do the Feel he Force pkg and after go to the second F!


Perfect....thank you!!!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Booked our Galatic Breakfast for the first Saturday...Second year in a row so super excited.

Hoping they bring back the Hoopla it just wasn't SWW without it

Also hoping they do something special for May the Fourth (Star Wars) day like they did 2 years ago


----------



## jillmc40

jdmccon7 said:


> We'll be there the last weekend...our first SWW, getting there Jun 11.  I would think my chances of getting the Galactic breakfast are slim to none given the 180+10 for resort guests.  Anyone care to tell me why I am wrong and make my day?  TIA



I don't think it will be a problem either!  I used to never stay on site and I would always get Cinderellas castle (supposedly super hard adr) - I would just be on right at 180 days, first thing in the morning!


All my talk the other day about Memory Maker going up in price.  I went on and bought one for April and then forgot to go on and buy another for MAY!!!  Where is my head???


----------



## BadgerGirl84

I am new to this thread.

I am HOPING to go to SWW for the first time this year. We bought APs on our Sept trip with the intention of using them for a SWW trip, but now we are going in January as well. I think I will be able talk DH into still going to SWW.

I booked the Hollywood and Dine dinner for Friday 5/8 and the Sci Fi breakfast for Saturday 5/9. If we go, I doubt we will keep both, as they are so pricey, so I would at least be cancelling one. At least my DD would still be free as a 1 year old.


----------



## yulilin3

BadgerGirl84 said:


> I am new to this thread.
> 
> I am HOPING to go to SWW for the first time this year. We bought APs on our Sept trip with the intention of using them for a SWW trip, but now we are going in January as well. I think I will be able talk DH into still going to SWW.
> 
> I booked the Hollywood and Dine dinner for Friday 5/8 and the Sci Fi breakfast for Saturday 5/9. If we go, I doubt we will keep both, as they are so pricey, so I would at least be cancelling one. At least my DD would still be free as a 1 year old.



welcome 
Remember that SWW doesn't start until May 15th. The characters meal start on May 4 (may the 4th be with you) but the actual event doesn't start until the 15th. If you have any questions let us know


----------



## Gemma95

Got 2 reservations, one for breakfast and one for dinner! YAY!!


----------



## AquaDame

We're going to be around over the 4th... but that was going to be our Universal day.  Would going just for the fireworks/dinner at hollywood and vine be impossible? These things don't reach capacity or anything, do they? In fact did they even say they were doing anything besides the dinner yet.. I might be getting ahead of myself based on last year...!


----------



## yulilin3

AquaDame said:


> We're going to be around over the 4th... but that was going to be our Universal day.  Would going just for the fireworks/dinner at hollywood and vine be impossible? These things don't reach capacity or anything, do they? In fact did they even say they were doing anything besides the dinner yet.. I might be getting ahead of myself based on last year...!



Nothing announced for May  4th. I don't think they did fireworks this year, just a couple of character meet and greets and some merchandise


----------



## Skywise

AquaDame said:


> We're going to be around over the 4th... but that was going to be our Universal day.  Would going just for the fireworks/dinner at hollywood and vine be impossible? These things don't reach capacity or anything, do they? In fact did they even say they were doing anything besides the dinner yet.. I might be getting ahead of myself based on last year...!



The 4th?  Do you mean June 5th, 6th and 7th?  It's only on the weekends (although some aspects run all week)

If so - not impossible at all.  If you're not interested in the parade or the actual Star Wars guest meets/shows you can easily hit Darth Mall and then the fireworks (It's probably what I would've done last year if not for the Feel the Force package - though I have to say I did enjoy the parade)  It's crowded but not a zoo (and the crowds will also depend on which actors are there that weekend).


----------



## AquaDame

Skywise said:


> The 4th?  Do you mean June 5th, 6th and 7th?  It's only on the weekends (although some aspects run all week)
> 
> If so - not impossible at all.  If you're not interested in the parade or the actual Star Wars guest meets/shows you can easily hit Darth Mall and then the fireworks (It's probably what I would've done last year if not for the Feel the Force package - though I have to say I did enjoy the parade)  It's crowded but not a zoo (and the crowds will also depend on which actors are there that weekend).



No, May the 4th is what I mean, I am sorry for not clarifying. It sounded like last year they debuted the fireworks at that time.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...eys-hollywood-studios-for-limited-time-magic/

Since they are doing the dining starting that day I was thinking they might do the rest again as well since it was popular.


----------



## Skywise

AquaDame said:


> No, May the 4th is what I mean, I am sorry for not clarifying. It sounded like last year they debuted the fireworks at that time.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...eys-hollywood-studios-for-limited-time-magic/
> 
> Since they are doing the dining starting that day I was thinking they might do the rest again as well since it was popular.



Ok - THAT might be a zoo.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks for the response, but just to clarify, I was asking if the Feel the Force package would make it easier to get to / get a spot for the SW fireworks after exiting the 1st F! showing, as we will only have about a 15 minute window between the two, correct?



Just for info - we did the Feel the Force pkg last year - actually wasn't all that happy with it - the fireworks location is just ok and the parade viewing was really limited - we've done lots better in the past.  The desserts however were very good but too few tables for everyone.  We also watched the fireworks the next night from the main street and thought that was a far better view.  If you just come out from Fantasmic you'd be perfectly fine watching from several locations and not doing the package.


----------



## AquaDame

Skywise said:


> Ok - THAT might be a zoo.



Oh dear... thats my fear!  Anyone in this thread go last year? Worth braving Sunday instead of Monday crowds at Universal to not have to worry about getting back in?!


----------



## yulilin3

AquaDame said:


> No, May the 4th is what I mean, I am sorry for not clarifying. It sounded like last year they debuted the fireworks at that time.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...eys-hollywood-studios-for-limited-time-magic/
> 
> Since they are doing the dining starting that day I was thinking they might do the rest again as well since it was popular.



They only did the fireworks for Limited time magic in 2013 on May 4th


----------



## lovethattink

AquaDame said:


> We're going to be around over the 4th... but that was going to be our Universal day.  Would going just for the fireworks/dinner at hollywood and vine be impossible? These things don't reach capacity or anything, do they? In fact did they even say they were doing anything besides the dinner yet.. I might be getting ahead of myself based on last year...!





yulilin3 said:


> Nothing announced for May  4th. I don't think they did fireworks this year, just a couple of character meet and greets and some merchandise



As Yulinlin3 said, 2013 there were fireworks, but none last year. There was a shirt sold for May the 4th and the 5th. The 4th's were sold out by the time we got there in 2014. 

In fact, there were some really fun things May the 4th, 2013. They allowed adults to do JTA with kids. It was so entertaining to watch. There was a dance party with characters at night. Then the fireworks.

Parking lot was filled to capacity in 2013, but the park didn't reach capacity.

It would be great if they did something spectacular for 2015, but I'm not holding my breath. Though we will definitely be there whether it's big or small!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

I'm really hoping they do something bigger than last year for May the 4th. That was when we did our Galactic Breakfast last year and the was the ONLY SW thing they had going on I was disappointed especially after how great 2013 was. I'm holding out hope as the new SW movie is coming out that they might do a "celebration"


----------



## shelbyf31

I am hoping they do something for SWW because of the new movie coming out. Originally I was hoping for SW wraps on the monorails, etc. but I think with the Avengers movie coming out in May they will be pushing that movie.


----------



## lovethattink

Celebration Anaheim is a month before SWW starts.  I'm sure we'll get a better idea of what will be done at sww based on what's offered for panels there.


----------



## jdmccon7

yulilin3 said:


> the most you'll get from Vader is a force choke...all the characters stay in character even if it's in front of little kids
> For example Vader won't sign an autograph book using a pink princess pen, he'll ask the handler to give him a regular pen



What if I dress up like a pregnant Padme and run at him with arms wide open?  

Oh wait, he force choked her to almost death too


----------



## jtowntoflorida

We witnessed the funniest Vader guest interaction in 2013.  There was a baby, an infant, probably around 6ish months, being held by her mom in line.  They were in the final turn leading up to actually being able to meet Vader, but still probably had 7-8 groups in front of them.  Vader had been "sneaking up" on people in line and scaring them when they turned their back to him, so he strode over to the baby and made his stern, hands on hips gesture at the baby, and then pointed at her.  The baby just looked at him...and then turned and looked away, distracted by other things...like a fan.  Vader puts his hands back on his hips...baby stays clueless, still not looking.  Vader strides away, then strides back in a menacing fashion...and baby still isn't paying attention.  Slowly one hand comes up...and he coochie coochie coos baby's chin...STILL NOTHING.  That baby would not react to him no matter what he did.  It was hilarious.  We were all laughing in line, but the baby?  Didn't get a hoot that Vader was trying to get her attention.


----------



## yulilin3

jdmccon7 said:


> What if I dress up like a pregnant Padme and run at him with arms wide open?
> 
> Oh wait, he force choked her to almost death too


 I stay around his meet and greet area and when he walks out I scream "Hi Ani!!" he just keeps walking and nods his head no 



jtowntoflorida said:


> We witnessed the funniest Vader guest interaction in 2013.  There was a baby, an infant, probably around 6ish months, being held by her mom in line.  They were in the final turn leading up to actually being able to meet Vader, but still probably had 7-8 groups in front of them.  Vader had been "sneaking up" on people in line and scaring them when they turned their back to him, so he strode over to the baby and made his stern, hands on hips gesture at the baby, and then pointed at her.  The baby just looked at him...and then turned and looked away, distracted by other things...like a fan.  Vader puts his hands back on his hips...baby stays clueless, still not looking.  Vader strides away, then strides back in a menacing fashion...and baby still isn't paying attention.  Slowly one hand comes up...and he coochie coochie coos baby's chin...STILL NOTHING.  That baby would not react to him no matter what he did.  It was hilarious.  We were all laughing in line, but the baby?  Didn't get a hoot that Vader was trying to get her attention.



That's awesome!!


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I stay around his meet and greet area and when he walks out I scream "Hi Ani!!" he just keeps walking and nods his head no !



Man - Somebody's gotta dress up as Jar-Jar and do that...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdS2kCUGvfo


----------



## lovethattink

Weekend 3, this year, we had a magical moment with Vader.  A stormtrooper headed directly for ds. Vader pointed his finger at ds and then pointed where he wanted him to go. Ds obliged and had a photo-op with Vader and the stormtrooper!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> the most you'll get from Vader is a force choke...all the characters stay in character even if it's in front of little kids
> For example* Vader won't sign an autograph book using a pink princess pen,* he'll ask the handler to give him a regular pen



actually he will sign with a Pink Sharpie.  First SWW of 2014 (Saturday) we were first in line for Vader.  I offered him a Black Sharpie (held slightly higher) and a Pink Sharpie to sign with (both in the same hand) - he defiantly picked the pink sharpie and signed our poster in pink.  It was very funny!  I will say - he did stay in character while signing - tough guy with a pink sharpie!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Haven't been to SWW in a few years, so didn't experience the fireworks. First post says they were at 9:45 last year -- what time are the Fantasmic shows on SWW days? Is it possible to do the first Fantasmic show and see the fireworks?


----------



## Itinkso

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Haven't been to SWW in a few years, so didn't experience the fireworks. First post says they were at 9:45 last year -- what time are the Fantasmic shows on SWW days? Is it possible to do the first Fantasmic show and see the fireworks?



Fantasmic runs at 9:00 and 10:30.

The 1st Fant will probably unload you to the front of the park and you can find a spot to watch the fireworks. It will be difficult to find a spot near the stage because the 1st Fant will end at 9:30.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Itinkso said:


> Fantasmic runs at 9:00 and 10:30.  The 1st Fant will probably unload you to the front of the park and you can find a spot to watch the fireworks. It will be difficult to find a spot near the stage because the 1st Fant will end at 9:30.



Thanks! So a Fantasmic package and Feel the Force package on the same day is a no-go, it sounds like...  assuming all is the same as last year...


----------



## Itinkso

If you have the Feel the Force package, plan on the 2nd Fantasmic. You can try for a Fant FP as your 4th or 5th FP of the day. Or, just go in as Standby as soon as the fireworks end.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> If you have the Feel the Force package, plan on the 2nd Fantasmic. You can try for a Fant FP as your 4th or 5th FP of the day. Or, just go in as Standby as soon as the fireworks end.





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks! So a Fantasmic package and Feel the Force package on the same day is a no-go, it sounds like...  assuming all is the same as last year...



Agree with Itinkso. The 2nd F! is always less busy and you'll have no problem finding a seat, even if you're going as standby


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Itinkso said:


> If you have the Feel the Force package, plan on the 2nd Fantasmic. You can try for a Fant FP as your 4th or 5th FP of the day. Or, just go in as Standby as soon as the fireworks end.





yulilin3 said:


> Agree with Itinkso. The 2nd F! is always less busy and you'll have no problem finding a seat, even if you're going as standby



Sounds good! Thank you both!!


----------



## lovethattink

New merchandise at Tattooine Traders. A new Vader pin and a new Boba Fett pin. Also some new women's shirts. And lots and lots of those latex Jabba the Hutt from sww.


----------



## dmband

Going weekend 2
Never been, kids love ws and will be pumped once they find out we are going the add to it sww.
Only real "must" I know of is son meeting chewy and getting a picture. I assume their is a chewy in costume but have lots of reading to do between now and then.


----------



## lovethattink

Chewing is great. Best to get in line for him at park opening or as close as you can. His line can easily become an hour long wait. Sometimes he meets with an Ewok and sometimes just himself.


----------



## dmband

lovethattink said:


> Chewing is great. Best to get in line for him at park opening or as close as you can. His line can easily become an hour long wait. Sometimes he meets with an Ewok and sometimes just himself.



Awesome thanks

Am I reading this right, the character meals DURING the week are Star Wars too
Just the special events and stuff are weekend only?
Tia Everyone


----------



## Itinkso

dmband said:


> Awesome thanks
> 
> Am I reading this right, the character meals DURING the week are Star Wars too
> Just the special events and stuff are weekend only?
> Tia Everyone



Yes, the SW Character meals begin on May 4th and continue daily through the very last SWW. If you can fit them in during the week, it frees up the weekends for you.


----------



## yulilin3

dmband said:


> Going weekend 2
> Never been, kids love ws and will be pumped once they find out we are going the add to it sww.
> Only real "must" I know of is son meeting chewy and getting a picture. I assume their is a chewy in costume but have lots of reading to do between now and then.



just a reminder that I keep the first post updated with all new information so you don't have to read thru all the pages. Follow the link to Kenny The Pirate and it'll show you all the character meets and greets and the ranking in priority.
Like Ilovethattink said Chewie is very, very popular. If you want to meet him be outside of the park before it opens and go straight to his line so you're one of the first ones to meet him. He comes out with the official park opening time, so at 8am


----------



## poison ivy

Hi everyone.
Just a quick heads up that I've finally written a couple more installments to my trip report w/ last years weekend IV w/Mark Hamill  

to recap - 
camping out for celebrity autographs: (previously posted here) http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52409549&postcount=235

new! 
1) rope drop 6/6/14 - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52723693&postcount=236 gives a great idea of crowds (hopefully we'll see one another in these photos)

2) sci-fi galactic breakfast review w/photos - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52723707&postcount=237
includes a park map I labeled with various places and our arrival times.

enjoy!


----------



## mom2febgirls

I would love to get a tshirt with this picture on it...can anyone with better google skills than me help?

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/4a/fb/2f/4afb2f20dda3ea4b92502e7dc90ed4c4.jpg


----------



## Itinkso

redbubble.com has a lot of Dark Side shirts:

http://www.redbubble.com/shop/dark+side+t-shirts?page=1


----------



## jennab113

mom2febgirls said:


> I would love to get a tshirt with this picture on it...can anyone with better google skills than me help?
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/4a/fb/2f/4afb2f20dda3ea4b92502e7dc90ed4c4.jpg



Not exactly the same but here are some options - 
Amazon
Tshirt Laundry
TeePublic


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just a quick heads up that I've finally written a couple more installments to my trip report w/ last years weekend IV w/Mark Hamill
> 
> to recap -
> camping out for celebrity autographs: (previously posted here) http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52409549&postcount=235
> 
> new!
> 1) rope drop 6/6/14 - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52723693&postcount=236 gives a great idea of crowds (hopefully we'll see one another in these photos)
> 
> 2) sci-fi galactic breakfast review w/photos - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52723707&postcount=237
> includes a park map I labeled with various places and our arrival times.
> 
> enjoy!



 got some reading to do


----------



## lovethattink

poison ivy said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just a quick heads up that I've finally written a couple more installments to my trip report w/ last years weekend IV w/Mark Hamill
> 
> to recap -
> camping out for celebrity autographs: (previously posted here) http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52409549&postcount=235
> 
> new!
> 1) rope drop 6/6/14 - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52723693&postcount=236 gives a great idea of crowds (hopefully we'll see one another in these photos)
> 
> 2) sci-fi galactic breakfast review w/photos - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52723707&postcount=237
> includes a park map I labeled with various places and our arrival times.
> 
> enjoy!



Very nice updates to your report. I spotted dh in line.


----------



## poison ivy

lovethattink said:


> Very nice updates to your report. I spotted dh in line.



sending this his way.


----------



## ibela

My boyfriend is a HUGE Star Wars fan and I decided to surprise him with a SWW trip. Do you guys think the character meals are worth a time save if we're going without kids? Right now I booked breakfast and dinner. Maybe cancel and bok the premium party instead? If it matters, I'm planning on attending on a Friday. Thanks!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Character meals are great for meeting and getting character photos if you don't want to spend a bunch of time waiting in line to meet them - kids or no kids. Breakfast had some of the "darker side" SW characters, dinner is Disney characters in Star Wars costumes. I had no interest at all in the Disney characters, just the SW ones so I did the breakfast. Not only did I not go with kids, I went by myself. I have photos with Darth Vader and Boba Fett together, you meet them as you enter. And a cool one with Greedo. You can do some trading with the jawas if you give them some crazy stuff, they like glow cubes. The characters don't care if you have kids with you or not, assuming your boyfriend would like having the photos. And the film clips they showed were fun.


----------



## yulilin3

ibela said:


> My boyfriend is a HUGE Star Wars fan and I decided to surprise him with a SWW trip. Do you guys think the character meals are worth a time save if we're going without kids? Right now I booked breakfast and dinner. Maybe cancel and bok the premium party instead? If it matters, I'm planning on attending on a Friday. Thanks!



if you guys are planning on meeting the characters it's a huge time saver. Vader's line alone could go as long as an hour+ For any Star Wars fan the Sci Fi breakfast is neat, there's a lot of elements on the big screen. 
The dinner is good for people wanting to meet the disney characters in SW costumes.
From this years SWW you have to pay for the Feel the Force package once you book. So if you want you can book the pkg when it becomes available, make your character meal ressies and save up for those since you pay for them the day you use it.


----------



## ibela

MakiraMarlena said:


> Character meals are great for meeting and getting character photos if you don't want to spend a bunch of time waiting in line to meet them - kids or no kids. Breakfast had some of the "darker side" SW characters, dinner is Disney characters in Star Wars costumes. I had no interest at all in the Disney characters, just the SW ones so I did the breakfast. Not only did I not go with kids, I went by myself. I have photos with Darth Vader and Boba Fett together, you meet them as you enter. And a cool one with Greedo. You can do some trading with the jawas if you give them some crazy stuff, they like glow cubes. The characters don't care if you have kids with you or not, assuming your boyfriend would like having the photos. And the film clips they showed were fun.





yulilin3 said:


> if you guys are planning on meeting the characters it's a huge time saver. Vader's line alone could go as long as an hour+ For any Star Wars fan the Sci Fi breakfast is neat, there's a lot of elements on the big screen.
> The dinner is good for people wanting to meet the disney characters in SW costumes.
> From this years SWW you have to pay for the Feel the Force package once you book. So if you want you can book the pkg when it becomes available, make your character meal ressies and save up for those since you pay for them the day you use it.



Thanks! I know he would definitely be into the breakfast characters - def a pic with Darth Vader, Boba Fett. Those 2 and Yoda are his favorites. Not sure about the dinner but I booked both just in case and will read through this thread over the new few weeks to finalize. I'm trying to keep it as a surprise for him (May birthday) so don't want to ask.


----------



## yulilin3

ibela said:


> Thanks! I know he would definitely be into the breakfast characters - def a pic with Darth Vader, Boba Fett. Those 2 and Yoda are his favorites. Not sure about the dinner but I booked both just in case and will read through this thread over the new few weeks to finalize. I'm trying to keep it as a surprise for him (May birthday) so don't want to ask.



I'm sure he'll love the breakfast. Remember that it has a 1 day cancellation policy so you can decide even the day before to cancel or keep it.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

mom2febgirls said:


> I would love to get a tshirt with this picture on it...can anyone with better google skills than me help?
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/4a/fb/2f/4afb2f20dda3ea4b92502e7dc90ed4c4.jpg



Closest thing I found was this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Teamzad-Disney-Death-Inspired-Novelty/dp/B00IXXMRSE


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ibela said:


> My boyfriend is a HUGE Star Wars fan and I decided to surprise him with a SWW trip. Do you guys think the character meals are worth a time save if we're going without kids? Right now I booked breakfast and dinner. Maybe cancel and bok the premium party instead? If it matters, I'm planning on attending on a Friday. Thanks!



ibela

Is your boyfriend a traditionalist SW fan? What I mean by this is there are alot of people who do not like the tainting for the Disney Characters dressed up as SW characters, they would rather see Vader as Vader, and not Goofy dressed as Vader.

With that being said if your BF is more traditionalist then go with the SW Scifi breakfast, those characters are all SW characters, not Disney characters dressed up in SW costumes. 

H&V SW Dinner is ONLY Disney characters Dressed in SW costumes.

Personally I like them both, and have already booked both meals for our trip, we did the meals last year and it was fantastic!

Even if you just do one it's real time saver and fun to boot!

Hope that helps


----------



## The Sunrise Student

poison ivy said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just a quick heads up that I've finally written a couple more installments to my trip report w/ last years weekend IV w/Mark Hamill
> 
> to recap -
> camping out for celebrity autographs: (previously posted here) http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52409549&postcount=235
> 
> new!
> 1) rope drop 6/6/14 - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52723693&postcount=236 gives a great idea of crowds (hopefully we'll see one another in these photos)
> 
> 2) sci-fi galactic breakfast review w/photos - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52723707&postcount=237
> includes a park map I labeled with various places and our arrival times.
> 
> enjoy!



Poison Ivy these were great... we wondered how bad the Billy Dee lines would be...

We did Ray Parks the weekend before you did, barely made it in to him and got there early like you did.

We have done Ray Park two years in a row and vowed unless we get something different and special for him to sign we will not be doing that again just cause the line this is so bad. (If he went to more sessions that would be another story, but one signing session, we'll pass, for now)

This year (2014 SWW) we had Ray sign this so it was important to us that we made it.


----------



## ibela

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sure he'll love the breakfast. Remember that it has a 1 day cancellation policy so you can decide even the day before to cancel or keep it.



I'm sure he will! Darth Vader + Bobba Fett + bacon = heaven for him. If only Yoda was there, I'd be set for the day all in 1 meal.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ibela said:


> I'm sure he will! Darth Vader + Bobba Fett + bacon = heaven for him.



 INDEED! 



ibela said:


> If only Yoda was there, I'd be set for the day all in 1 meal.




HEY Gang is there any where you can see yoda? In the few years I have gone I have never seen him.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> INDEED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY Gang _*is there any where you can see yoda?*_ In the few years I have gone I have never seen him.



Yoda has never made a physical appearance, only his voice during JTA. But if the Clone Wars gang comes again you can meet Tom Kane voice of Yoda


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Yoda has never made a physical appearance, only his voice during JTA. But if the Clone Wars gang comes again you can meet Tom Kane voice of Yoda



If they can have Kermit's alter-ego at the Villains Party, maybe Yoda will one day appear at SWW??

If anyone is going to the Parade taping tomorrow, it's being reported that C3PO, R2D2, and the other DHS' SW characters will definitely be involved in some segments.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> If they can have Kermit's alter-ego at the Villains Party, maybe Yoda will one day appear at SWW??
> 
> If anyone is going to the Parade taping tomorrow, it's being reported that C3PO, R2D2, and the other DHS' SW characters will definitely be involved in some segments.



This is mi first year in a very long time that I'll miss the parade taping, because it's on a weekday


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Yoda is another one they could so do a wicked animatronic (sp?) for in one of the new SW themed rides....

I know one of the random scenes in Star Tours you can have Yoda speak but that is all I have ever seen of him.

It's cook to hear that R2D2 and CP30 are out there more, but I am sure that is difficult too! BUT at least you can line up to get your picture taken with these lovable droids 

But sadly, no yoda


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> This is mi first year in a very long time that I'll miss the parade taping, because it's on a weekday



I forgot, when does the parade air?


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I forgot, when does the parade air?



Dec. 25th. Check you local ABC station for times but it's usually around 10am


----------



## Music City Mama

Has anyone who purchased the limited edition MBs (Yoda and DV) used them since SWW? I'm curious if they still have the effects (color/sounds). We only got to use them for one FP+ (since we purchased them at the end of our last day there), so I wasn't sure exactly where they worked and if they still worked. Do they only have the effects at HS, and, if so, do they still work?


----------



## xApril

Music City Mama said:


> Has anyone who purchased the limited edition MBs (Yoda and DV) used them since SWW? I'm curious if they still have the effects (color/sounds). We only got to use them for one FP+ (since we purchased them at the end of our last day there), so I wasn't sure exactly where they worked and if they still worked. Do they only have the effects at HS, and, if so, do they still work?


It's still just DHS and it's hit and miss when they work. Sometimes they work at the front gate and other times they haven't. They usually almost always work at the fastpasses, though. It stinks since DHS isn't the park we usually go to so they're really just an aesthetic thing at this point. It's cool to have a limited edition one though.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Looking to book a Galactic Breakfast at the Sci Fi on Friday, June 12th.

I need help trying to determine what time to make the ADR...

We would like to do JTA and see the parade.  We always arrive at RD and in the past we have secured the 10am ish JTA show (I believe it is the second show of the day.  We were able to get this same time slot two years in a row.)

What times have the parades been in past years?

What time should I make my ADR?  I don't mind doing JTA later in the afternoon.  We would like to do some meet and greets first thing after JTA sign ups, then have our breakfast, then the parade, then JTA.

Is this going to be possible??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ibela

The Sunrise Student said:


> ibela
> 
> Is your boyfriend a traditionalist SW fan? What I mean by this is there are alot of people who do not like the tainting for the Disney Characters dressed up as SW characters, they would rather see Vader as Vader, and not Goofy dressed as Vader.
> 
> With that being said if your BF is more traditionalist then go with the SW Scifi breakfast, those characters are all SW characters, not Disney characters dressed up in SW costumes.
> 
> H&V SW Dinner is ONLY Disney characters Dressed in SW costumes.
> 
> Personally I like them both, and have already booked both meals for our trip, we did the meals last year and it was fantastic!
> 
> Even if you just do one it's real time saver and fun to boot!
> 
> Hope that helps



I think more of a traditionalist. We've never gone to SWW. Or to Disney at all without the kids. I booked the H&V dinner but may cancel. I think he'd love the traditional characters and would think the Disney characters dressed up is cute but at those prices, I think taking pics during the parade thing should be enough. 

Loving this thread. Thanks all!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I haven't gotten around to booking a room for SWW yet, but I was able to secure both the breakfast and the dinner today for June 6th when the 180 day window opened.  It's so strange not having that +10.  

I'm definitely thinking we'll do MK June 5th and then DHS the 6th and the 7th, instead of doing SWW first and then MK on our last day.  In 2013, we were so exhausted that first day after a late flight the night before and I'd hate to waste a SWW day while being cranky like what happened that year.


----------



## Cluelyss

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Looking to book a Galactic Breakfast at the Sci Fi on Friday, June 12th.  I need help trying to determine what time to make the ADR...  We would like to do JTA and see the parade.  We always arrive at RD and in the past we have secured the 10am ish JTA show (I believe it is the second show of the day.  We were able to get this same time slot two years in a row.)  What times have the parades been in past years?  What time should I make my ADR?  I don't mind doing JTA later in the afternoon.  We would like to do some meet and greets first thing after JTA sign ups, then have our breakfast, then the parade, then JTA.  Is this going to be possible??  Thanks in advance!!


yes, very possible! The parade is at 11:30, so a 9:30/10:00 am ADR would leave you time for some M&G's before breakfast and should also get you out in time to secure a decent spot for the parade.


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Looking to book a Galactic Breakfast at the Sci Fi on Friday, June 12th.
> 
> I need help trying to determine what time to make the ADR...
> 
> We would like to do JTA and see the parade.  We always arrive at RD and in the past we have secured the 10am ish JTA show (I believe it is the second show of the day.  We were able to get this same time slot two years in a row.)
> 
> What times have the parades been in past years?
> 
> What time should I make my ADR?  I don't mind doing JTA later in the afternoon.  We would like to do some meet and greets first thing after JTA sign ups, then have our breakfast, then the parade, then JTA.
> 
> Is this going to be possible??
> 
> Thanks in advance!!





Cluelyss said:


> yes, very possible! The parade is at 11:30, so a 9:30/10:00 am ADR would leave you time for some M&G's before breakfast and should also get you out in time to secure a decent spot for the parade.



I would recommend doing breakfast first thing, at 8am or 8:30. Breakfast takes at least 45 minutes, many reported being in there for one hour. You could meet Chewie before breakfast if you are one of the first in his line and your ADR is at 8:30am. To guarantee a good spot for the parade you need to grab it by 10am at the latest, if the parade is at 11:30am, earlier if it's at 11am


----------



## missthatgator

subscribing! 

Just booked a campsite at the fort for the last SWW in June 

So incredibly excited!!! Hoping to secure a galactic breakfast ADR for either sat/sun, our booking window won't open for a few days though - fingers crossed - last minute long weekend b-day trip for my soon-to-be DH


----------



## yulilin3

I just remember I made this video during this years SWW (2014) on how to get a celebrity fp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVFFLtHiFIU
This is the mornings JTA sign ups, believe me this was a very calm day:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19Fbq4h5Oq0
This one is a video of the general lines for characters and also at minute 15:10 you can see the people already grabbing good spots for the parade (the shady side) at 11:15am for the parade at 12:40pm (that was the last year of the parade being at that time) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xvAvu_PHP4


----------



## msmama

I know the Feel the Force package is still up in the air, but...

I heard that in case of bad weather parades and fireworks can be cancelled.  Anyone know what happens if that's the case?  Dessert party still goes on?  Moved inside?


----------



## poison ivy

The Sunrise Student said:


> Poison Ivy these were great... we wondered how bad the Billy Dee lines would be...
> 
> We did Ray Parks the weekend before you did, barely made it in to him and got there early like you did.
> 
> We have done Ray Park two years in a row and vowed unless we get something different and special for him to sign we will not be doing that again just cause the line this is so bad. (If he went to more sessions that would be another story, but one signing session, we'll pass, for now)
> 
> This year (2014 SWW) we had Ray sign this so it was important to us that we made it.



Love that Darth Maul Poster!  Great job with the autograph.

We only had the 1 FP for Ray Park and he would only sign 1 of our action figures so I know we'll be seeing him again if we ever get another opportunity.
But I agree, it's crazy how long the autograph lines were at such an early hour for a Friday.  We needed a break by the time the parade ended.


----------



## poison ivy

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Looking to book a Galactic Breakfast at the Sci Fi on Friday, June 12th.
> 
> I need help trying to determine what time to make the ADR...
> 
> We would like to do JTA and see the parade.  We always arrive at RD and in the past we have secured the 10am ish JTA show (I believe it is the second show of the day.  We were able to get this same time slot two years in a row.)
> 
> What times have the parades been in past years?
> 
> What time should I make my ADR?  I don't mind doing JTA later in the afternoon.  We would like to do some meet and greets first thing after JTA sign ups, then have our breakfast, then the parade, then JTA.
> 
> Is this going to be possible??
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



It's possible with an ADR at 8am but it might be a hectic morning depending on the popularity of the weekend. We had both an 8am sci-fi seating with a FtF package on Friday 6/6/14. I would not combine the galactic breakfast and parade on the same day again unless it were my only option.  

Last year the parades were at 11am, except for SWW IV which was at 11:30 with people beginning to line up as soon as .the park opened - but that's an extreme example. 




jtowntoflorida said:


> I'm definitely thinking we'll do MK June 5th and then DHS the 6th and the 7th, instead of doing SWW first and then MK on our last day.  In 2013, we were so exhausted that first day after a late flight the night before and I'd hate to waste a SWW day while being cranky like what happened that year.



that's the order we did it in 2014 and it worked out great.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> I know the Feel the Force package is still up in the air, but...
> 
> I heard that in case of bad weather parades and fireworks can be cancelled.  Anyone know what happens if that's the case?  Dessert party still goes on?  Moved inside?



If it rains the dessert party moves inside Disney Jr. After the dessert party you can go outside and see the fireworks (they almost never get cancelled unless lightning in the area)
No alternative for the parade though


----------



## poison ivy

yulilin3 said:


> This is the mornings JTA sign ups, believe me this was a very calm day:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19Fbq4h5Oq0



that was a calm day?  How many JTA spots are available during SWW?
it looked like a lot of people were signing up.  Do they cut the line off at some point? My kids are grown so this doesn't apply to us but I'm just curious.


----------



## Music City Mama

xApril said:


> It's still just DHS and it's hit and miss when they work. Sometimes they work at the front gate and other times they haven't. They usually almost always work at the fastpasses, though. It stinks since DHS isn't the park we usually go to so they're really just an aesthetic thing at this point. It's cool to have a limited edition one though.



Thanks! When you say they sometimes work at the front gate, do you mean the colors/sounds sometimes work or the band itself might not even work (with the regular/green light)? I don't want to have any problems with getting in the park!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

poison ivy said:


> that was a calm day?  How many JTA spots are available during SWW?
> it looked like a lot of people were signing up.  Do they cut the line off at some point? My kids are grown so this doesn't apply to us but I'm just curious.



It's 30 per show (as opposed to the usual 15); not sure how many shows per day.  ETA:  When all shows are full, that's it.  Anyone who doesn't make it is put onto a wait list and has to come back during each show time and hope someone who got a slot is a no-show.  All shows are filled immediately at park opening...if you're not there right at RD, you're not getting a slot.

Compared to the day we did it during SWW, Yulilin's video does seem pretty tame.  Heck, even compared to the day we did it during Frozen Summer Fun this past summer, that video seems pretty tame.  There can me a lot of pushing and running involved with JTA signups.  After having experienced it once during SWW, I told my kids we'd never do it during SWW again.  We can save it for non-SWW times, because it was super stressful.  Plus, the shows are more rushed during SWW (since they're doing more per day).  It just wasn't as fun as doing it during regular times.


----------



## poison ivy

jtowntoflorida said:


> It's 30 per show (as opposed to the usual 15); not sure how many shows per day.  ETA:  When all shows are full, that's it.  Anyone who doesn't make it is put onto a wait list and has to come back during each show time and hope someone who got a slot is a no-show.  All shows are filled immediately at park opening...if you're not there right at RD, you're not getting a slot.
> 
> Compared to the day we did it during SWW, Yulilin's video does seem pretty tame.  Heck, even compared to the day we did it during Frozen Summer Fun this past summer, that video seems pretty tame.  There can me a lot of pushing and running involved with JTA signups.  After having experienced it once during SWW, I told my kids we'd never do it during SWW again.  We can save it for non-SWW times, because it was super stressful.  Plus, the shows are more rushed during SWW (since they're doing more per day).  It just wasn't as fun as doing it during regular times.



I can see this giving rise to a lot of pushing and shoving.  

According to the map - I'm counting 19 shows for SWW IV 2014 = 570 kids? 
and they're gone at rope drop!  crazy!


----------



## yulilin3

That's why if you want to sign up kids for JTA you have to be there around 7:15am during SWW. Once you are in the JTA line it is a very slow process. If you're toward the front of the pack then you wait about 15 minutes but if you're at the back the sign up alone can take at least 45 minutes.
Def. better to do JTA on a non SWW day


----------



## lovethattink

We signed up once this year. I had forgotten. We got to the park after 9am. It was an hour wait for sign ups. Since ds was only 1 he was able to fill an earlier time slot that had 1 spot left. Not too many people after him, jta was completely filled and everyone turned away. When he and dh entered the line they were told it might be filled till they get up there. It's a shame they don't have a better way to count kids so that so many aren't in line when they get turned away. There is a standby list in case of no-shows but I'd think that would be harder on ds to be turned away right there where they meet than at sign-ups.


----------



## keishashadow

Last year our flight in on a Saturday was delayed, by the time we arrived in the park approx. 30 minutes before the posted start time, we were directed around the parade area back toward ToT.  

 We were able to slink into a not-so-stellar viewing spot where DH could at least reach up and snap shots so we could see the celebs via pictures.  Glad we had one of the shows booked via FP+ for later in the day.

 I was really surprised how deep the route was packed, far more crowded that the same dates we've visited in the past.  Either vastly more popular overall or Mark Hamill drew a bigger crowd

 Just wondering how early I should plan on lining up this year.  We do like to grab spots near beginning of route but since it's just adults thus far, don't need a front row spot.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

poison ivy said:


> It's possible with an ADR at 8am but it might be a hectic morning depending on the popularity of the weekend. We had both an 8am sci-fi seating with a FtF package on Friday 6/6/14. I would not combine the galactic breakfast and parade on the same day again unless it were my only option.
> 
> Last year the parades were at 11am, except for SWW IV which was at 11:30 with people beginning to line up as soon as .the park opened - but that's an extreme example.



Thanks, I think we may just skip the Galactic Breakfast and book an early dinner at H&V instead.  I agree that it may be too hectic of a morning, especially if we want to do JTA.

I'm going to discuss with my family tonight and see if they are OK with that.  They met Vader multiple times and met Boba Fett once last year, I think they will be OK with not doing the breakfast.  (They didn't eat anything last year anyway, they were too excited!!!!)


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> I would recommend doing breakfast first thing, at 8am or 8:30. Breakfast takes at least 45 minutes, many reported being in there for one hour. You could meet Chewie before breakfast if you are one of the first in his line and your ADR is at 8:30am. To guarantee a good spot for the parade you need to grab it by 10am at the latest, if the parade is at 11:30am, earlier if it's at 11am



Where does Chewie normally meet?  Last time we did SWW (in 2013) we went directly to Vader and Maul.  I'm thinking we may head to the other side of the park this time....


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> Last year our flight in on a Saturday was delayed, by the time we arrived in the park approx. 30 minutes before the posted start time, we were directed around the parade area back toward ToT.
> 
> We were able to slink into a not-so-stellar viewing spot where DH could at least reach up and snap shots so we could see the celebs via pictures.  Glad we had one of the shows booked via FP+ for later in the day.
> 
> I was really surprised how deep the route was packed, far more crowded that the same dates we've visited in the past.  Either vastly more popular overall or Mark Hamill drew a bigger crowd
> 
> Just wondering how early I should plan on lining up this year.  We do like to grab spots near beginning of route but since it's just adults thus far, don't need a front row spot.



Mark Hamill was a huge draw last year. I can tell you that that Saturday we entered the park at 7:45am and grabbed one of the two benches on Hollywood Blvd for the parade. The entire shady area was filled by 9am.
I always try and grab a spot at least an hour and a half before the parade just to make sure we have shade, I know it sounds extreme but when you are outside for SWW it gets extremely hot.


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Where does Chewie normally meet?  Last time we did SWW (in 2013) we went directly to Vader and Maul.  I'm thinking we may head to the other side of the park this time....



Chewie meets right outside of Star Tours at the Speeder.


----------



## poison ivy

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Thanks, I think we may just skip the Galactic Breakfast and book an early dinner at H&V instead.  I agree that it may be too hectic of a morning, especially if we want to do JTA.
> 
> I'm going to discuss with my family tonight and see if they are OK with that.  They met Vader multiple times and met Boba Fett once last year, I think they will be OK with not doing the breakfast.  (They didn't eat anything last year anyway, they were too excited!!!!)



you can click on my review of the galactic breakfast w/photos * HERE* to get an idea of the experience if that helps.  

We didn't attend the H&V dinner so unfortunately I don't have that event for comparison.



Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Where does Chewie normally meet?  Last time we did SWW (in 2013) we went directly to Vader and Maul.  I'm thinking we may head to the other side of the park this time....



*Here's my map from 6/6/14 SWW IV*
Chewbacca's location is the Green Circle - following the Red Arrow on Commissary Lane







> *
> 
> Gates were open at 7:40 am
> 
> Orange Square* *= Designated FP Distribution Area -* where autograph FP lines begin and where guests are shuffled around to collect Celebrity Autograph Fastpasses and crowd in front of the gates.
> 
> *pink arrow* *= Stormtrooper Opening Ceremonies / Rope Drop at 7:45 am*
> 
> *A* *= ABC Sound Studio * host to certain designated Celebrity Autograph Sessions and Padawan Mind Challenge Sign-ups
> 
> *X* *= Jedi Training Academy Sign-ups * at the Epic Stunt Theatre (Star Wars Weekends only  otherwise at the ABC Sound Studio) Break left at the *pink arrow*!
> 
> *S* *= Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant * host to the Star Wars Galactic Dine-In Breakfast
> 
> *P* *= Parade and Fireworks Viewing Area* for Feel the Force and VIP Packages
> 
> *Red Arrow* *= Commissary Lane * line up in this direction for Chewbacca meet and greet.
> 
> *Green Circle* *= Chewbacca  and Wicket *character meet location.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

poison ivy said:


> you can click on my review of the galactic breakfast w/photos * HERE* to get an idea of the experience if that helps.
> 
> We didn't attend the H&V dinner so unfortunately I don't have that event for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's my map from 6/6/14 SWW IV*
> Chewbacca's location is the Green Circle - following the Red Arrow on Commissary Lane




Thanks!  Your map is very helpful!

We actually did both the Galactic Breakfast and the H&V dinner last year in early May, so I am OK with skipping it this year.  Not sure if my kids will feel the same, but we will see!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

poison ivy said:


> you can click on my review of the galactic breakfast w/photos to get an idea of the experience if that helps.
> 
> We didn't attend the H&V dinner so unfortunately I don't have that event for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's my map from 6/6/14 SWW IV*
> Chewbacca's location is the Green Circle - following the Red Arrow on Commissary Lane



Thanks for posting your map -- love it!


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Besides reserved seating for the Fantasmic!, what else do you get with the Jedi Mickey's H&V Fantasmic! Package?

I'm just curious is the $6 extra actually gets you anything other than the F! seating.

What time is the first F! show?

What time are the Fireworks?

Is it worth it to get the H&V F! package and will there be enough time to get a decent spot for Fireworks?

Thanks!!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Besides reserved seating for the Fantasmic!, what else do you get with the Jedi Mickey's H&V Fantasmic! Package?
> 
> I'm just curious is the $6 extra actually gets you anything other than the F! seating.
> 
> What time is the first F! show?
> 
> What time are the Fireworks?
> 
> Is it worth it to get the H&V F! package and will there be enough time to get a decent spot for Fireworks?
> 
> Thanks!!



1. Nothing, just the Fantasmic seating.

2. What day? Park hours and Fantasmic schedules are out for May but not June. May is showing only one session of Fantasmic at 9 PM with the park closing at 8:30. Can't tell if that's going to be what actually happens though, they may adjust hours later. I would bet that 8:30 showing on the DIS chart is either an error or the hours will get extended to 10. They could add some second Fantasmic shows too.
3. Fireworks were scheduled at 9:30.

I don't know if it might be worth it for you. Have you seen Fantasmic? Is it a favorite? Do you have another day you can go to DHS and maybe use a FP+ for Fantasmic? Personally I'd rather see the Star Wars fireworks and I'd only try to do both if there was a second Fantasmic show and you can't get a dining package for a second show.


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Besides reserved seating for the Fantasmic!, what else do you get with the Jedi Mickey's H&V Fantasmic! Package?
> 
> I'm just curious is the $6 extra actually gets you anything other than the F! seating.
> 
> What time is the first F! show?
> 
> What time are the Fireworks?
> 
> Is it worth it to get the H&V F! package and will there be enough time to get a decent spot for Fireworks?
> 
> Thanks!!



It just gets you guaranteed seats for F! and they are all the way on the left side of the theater (no the best viewing area).
This years SWW schedule had F! at 9 and 10:30pm. Fireworks were at 9:45pm
If you see the fireworks you'll have time to make it for the second F! with no problem, just using regular standby line.
If you see the first F! you'll leave the theater around 9:30pm and end up all the way in the front of the park with about 6 thousand other people coming from F!. 
I recommend watching the fireworks and going to the second F!


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> 1. Nothing, just the Fantasmic seating.
> 
> 2. What day? Park hours and Fantasmic schedules are out for May but not June. May is showing only one session of Fantasmic at 9 PM with the park closing at 8:30. Can't tell if that's going to be what actually happens though, they may adjust hours later. I would bet that 8:30 showing on the DIS chart is either an error or the hours will get extended to 10. They could add some second Fantasmic shows too.
> 3. Fireworks were scheduled at 9:30.
> 
> I don't know if it might be worth it for you. Have you seen Fantasmic? Is it a favorite? Do you have another day you can go to DHS and maybe use a FP+ for Fantasmic? Personally I'd rather see the Star Wars fireworks and I'd only try to do both if there was a second Fantasmic show and you can't get a dining package for a second show.



this year the hours changed to 8am-10pm and the added a second F! about 3 months before the first SWW


----------



## MakiraMarlena

> they are all the way on the left side of the theater (no the best viewing area).



They were moved so that they are in the center. have they been moved back?


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> They were moved so that they are in the center. have they been moved back?



I didn't know that. Thanks for the heads up. So now the right side is for fp+?
I've never done the package or fp+ and have always got a good seat toward the center


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I went last December (no package) and the signs for package seating were in the center. the boards have confirmed that it is now the center section. Don't know where they put FP+. I'm not a major fan and I only see it every few years.


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> I went last December (no package) and the signs for package seating were in the center. the boards have confirmed that it is now the center section. Don't know where they put FP+. I'm not a major fan and I only see it every few years.



I love F! and watch it at least 6 times a year but never payed attention to the reserved section.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> I love F! and watch it at least 6 times a year but never payed attention to the reserved section.



I watch Fant quite often, usually all shows the nights when DD is performing, and she always requests that we sit in the Beast reserved FP area.

FP is the reserved section encompassing all the left sections of the amphitheater.

Dining Package has the center sections only for the 1st Fant of the night. (For the 2nd Fant, it usually opens for FP guests - depends on the seating Managers.)

Standby/walk-ins fill in the right sections until they are full. Then late-comers are held in the entry plaza and can fill in any open spaces after the FP window closes.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> I watch Fant quite often, usually all shows the nights when DD is performing, and she always requests that we sit in the Beast reserved FP area.
> 
> FP is the reserved section encompassing all the left sections of the amphitheater.
> 
> Dining Package has the center sections only for the 1st Fant of the night. (For the 2nd Fant, it usually opens for FP guests - depends on the seating Managers.)
> 
> Standby/walk-ins fill in the right sections until they are full. Then late-comers are held in the entry plaza and can fill in any open spaces after the FP window closes.



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

MakiraMarlena said:


> 1. Nothing, just the Fantasmic seating.
> 
> 2. What day? Park hours and Fantasmic schedules are out for May but not June. May is showing only one session of Fantasmic at 9 PM with the park closing at 8:30. Can't tell if that's going to be what actually happens though, they may adjust hours later. I would bet that 8:30 showing on the DIS chart is either an error or the hours will get extended to 10. They could add some second Fantasmic shows too.
> 3. Fireworks were scheduled at 9:30.
> 
> I don't know if it might be worth it for you. Have you seen Fantasmic? Is it a favorite? Do you have another day you can go to DHS and maybe use a FP+ for Fantasmic? Personally I'd rather see the Star Wars fireworks and I'd only try to do both if there was a second Fantasmic show and you can't get a dining package for a second show.




Friday, May 12th.  The times are not out yet, but when I look at the previous Friday it is only showing one show at 9pm.

We have seen it before, and it is one of our favorites, but if there is nothing extra besides the seating, I'm just going to go with the regular dining ADR.  My kids may end up getting cranky and we may have to leave early and not make the F! show.

Thanks!


----------



## mom2febgirls

Does anyone have a link to the parade route?  

I know we won't be lining up super early, but I don't want a bad view.  Where are the good/decent places to see the parade?


----------



## yulilin3

mom2febgirls said:


> Does anyone have a link to the parade route?
> 
> I know we won't be lining up super early, but I don't want a bad view.  Where are the good/decent places to see the parade?



It goes from the front of the park to the Hat stage (now it'll probably be a stage since the hat is being removed)
The best spots are along Hollywood Blvd as you face the Grauman's Theater, on your left. That's the spot that stays shady up until parade time


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> you can click on my review of the galactic breakfast w/photos * HERE* to get an idea of the experience if that helps.
> 
> We didn't attend the H&V dinner so unfortunately I don't have that event for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's my map from 6/6/14 SWW IV*
> Chewbacca's location is the Green Circle - following the Red Arrow on Commissary Lane



the red dots show the parade route


----------



## yulilin3

Spoiler alert if you want to be surprised during the Christmas Parade on Dec. 25th.....................






https://www.facebook.com/attraction....8093464329/10152858067714330/?type=1&theater

That's Tim Tebow...I don't get it either


----------



## mom2febgirls

yulilin3 said:


> the red dots show the parade route



I saw that map earlier and thought red dots usually showed the parade routes, but it seemed really short.  Eek...I see why people line up super early now :/


----------



## yulilin3

mom2febgirls said:


> I saw that map earlier and thought red dots usually showed the parade routes, but it seemed really short.  Eek...I see why people line up super early now :/



Yeah, it used to go all the way down to the JTA stage but they do a welcome show with all the characters and the space there isn't large enough.
The 501st and Rebel Legion DO march on and exit thru the gates by Star Tours but all the rest of the characters go up on the "Hat Stage for the welcome show


----------



## lovethattink

mom2febgirls said:


> I saw that map earlier and thought red dots usually showed the parade routes, but it seemed really short.  Eek...I see why people line up super early now :/



It is really short. We usually watched the 501st and Rebel Legion march instead. We'd arrive last minute to the Backlot Express restaurant.


----------



## Brit_Jude

Just subscribed!  Can't wait for Star Wars Weekends again.  DH and I are luck to be local now.  We've booked the Sci-Fi breakfast but for a non SWW so we can maximize our time during the weekends.  We did the Feel the Force package last year and we hope to do it again this year we really enjoyed having the reserved parade viewing area and the I still smile when thinking about the dessert party.  We aren't really interested in the HW&V meals.

We would like to participate and DISMeets going on during the weekends.  

So excited!


----------



## yulilin3

Brit_Jude said:


> Just subscribed!  Can't wait for Star Wars Weekends again.  DH and I are luck to be local now.  We've booked the Sci-Fi breakfast but for a non SWW so we can maximize our time during the weekends.  We did the Feel the Force package last year and we hope to do it again this year we really enjoyed having the reserved parade viewing area and the I still smile when thinking about the dessert party.  We aren't really interested in the HW&V meals.
> 
> We would like to participate and DISMeets going on during the weekends.
> 
> So excited!



Welcome to Orlando  .


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ibela said:


> I think more of a traditionalist. We've never gone to SWW. Or to Disney at all without the kids. I booked the H&V dinner but may cancel. I think he'd love the traditional characters and would think the Disney characters dressed up is cute but at those prices, I think taking pics during the parade thing should be enough.
> 
> Loving this thread. Thanks all!



If cost is an issue I would go with the traditional characters first and then see what his reaction is to the Disney ones... However both meals are super fun and we liked the food at H&V, it had lots of choices, all you can eat buffet. Don't get me wrong you can have your fill as the sci-fi breakfast too, they even bring you more upon request but we were so stuffed when we left it was crazy!

But weighing in all factors is a biggy if there is a cost thing to consider...

I know this is a surprise so that can be hard to plan anything: Remember be flexible with everything, plan out alternative options if things do run long, and put a 5 must do list together ahead of time.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

poison ivy said:


> Love that Darth Maul Poster!  Great job with the autograph.
> 
> We only had the 1 FP for Ray Park and he would only sign 1 of our action figures so I know we'll be seeing him again if we ever get another opportunity.
> But I agree, it's crazy how long the autograph lines were at such an early hour for a Friday.  We needed a break by the time the parade ended.



The artwork we had Ray sign was something my boyfriend jumped through many hoops to acquire so we had to get it signed. We did two FP for Ray, I had Ray sign out SWW poster and BF had him sign the art work.

We have talked about Celebrities FP and the lines, and how we love to get several Celebrities to sign our SWW posters... (see picture below) BUT we have also talked about Marching Day, and with that in mind we are going to have to skip those Celebrities FP lines for those Celebrities that we have to get that early for.

Can you imagine us trying to march with the 501st in full costume in the Florida heat (being northerners that kind of heat is HOT) and not having a full nights sleep... OH DEAR GAWDS!?!?! 






We are wanting to do this every year, and even kept the wall space for it. So far we just have SWW 2013 and 2014. SWW 2013 poster has the signatures of Warwick David, Ray Parks and Jeremy Bulloch  SWW 2014 has the signatures of Ray Parks, James Arnold Taylor and Ashley Eckstein.


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> Mark Hamill was a huge draw last year. I can tell you that that Saturday we entered the park at 7:45am and grabbed one of the two benches on Hollywood Blvd for the parade. The entire shady area was filled by 9am.
> I always try and grab a spot at least an hour and a half before the parade just to make sure we have shade, I know it sounds extreme but when you are outside for SWW it gets extremely hot.


 
 thank you, I was hoping that it was the Mark Hamill factor with the large crowds that day. will just plan on finding a spot an hour out

this will be our first year the opening weekend.  Should I plan on larger crowds that day?  The one year we did visit the last weekend it seemed very busy.  normally we do the 3rd or 4th weekend in May or 1st weekend in June and while there are a lot of people, no-where near what it was like for the mark Hamill or closing weekend.



yulilin3 said:


> the red dots show the parade route


 
 jmho but I wish they'd extend the route, perhaps along echo lake area, would certainly allow more places to stand.

 I normally can take or leave a parade, but WDW's special ones are amazing!


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> thank you, I was hoping that it was the Mark Hamill factor with the large crowds that day. will just plan on finding a spot an hour out
> 
> this will be our first year the opening weekend.  Should I plan on larger crowds that day?  The one year we did visit the last weekend it seemed very busy.  normally we do the 3rd or 4th weekend in May or 1st weekend in June and while there are a lot of people, no-where near what it was like for the mark Hamill or closing weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> jmho but I wish they'd extend the route, perhaps along echo lake area, would certainly allow more places to stand.
> 
> I normally can take or leave a parade, but WDW's special ones are amazing!



The first Friday tends to be busy  merchandise-wise. A lot of people come just to buy limited edition items (and then sell them on ebay  ) But otherwise it's a normal SWW day. The crowds do increase a bit once we get into June because a lot of kids get out of school


----------



## Cluelyss

The Sunrise Student said:


> The artwork we had Ray sign was something my boyfriend jumped through many hoops to acquire so we had to get it signed. We did two FP for Ray, I had Ray sign out SWW poster and BF had him sign the art work.  We have talked about Celebrities FP and the lines, and how we love to get several Celebrities to sign our SWW posters... (see picture below) BUT we have also talked about Marching Day, and with that in mind we are going to have to skip those Celebrities FP lines for those Celebrities that we have to get that early for.  Can you imagine us trying to march with the 501st in full costume in the Florida heat (being northerners that kind of heat is HOT) and not having a full nights sleep... OH DEAR GAWDS!?!?!   We are wanting to do this every year, and even kept the wall space for it. So far we just have SWW 2013 and 2014. SWW 2013 poster has the signatures of Warwick David, Ray Parks and Jeremy Bulloch  SWW 2014 has the signatures of Ray Parks, James Arnold Taylor and Ashley Eckstein.


Love, love, love the posters! Are those available prior to SWW or did you purchase them there? DH would love something like this!


----------



## missthatgator

So we've just booked our trip for weekend V which is the only weekend that works with our schedules at work. I'm a SWW newbie and have no idea what to expect, I know a lot of limited edition merchandise sells out fast, what kind of stuff is left by the last weekend? 

Honestly I'm not after anything too fancy but perhaps some R2-D2 mouse ears or Star Wars magic bands? Just something to remember the trip by that's limited to SWW. How hard do you think that stuff will be to come by?


----------



## lovethattink

missthatgator said:


> So we've just booked our trip for weekend V which is the only weekend that works with our schedules at work. I'm a SWW newbie and have no idea what to expect, I know a lot of limited edition merchandise sells out fast, what kind of stuff is left by the last weekend?
> 
> Honestly I'm not after anything too fancy but perhaps some R2-D2 mouse ears or Star Wars magic bands? Just something to remember the trip by that's limited to SWW. How hard do you think that stuff will be to come by?



I still saw Yoda bands for sale in July when we bought ds' Olaf band. I believe Darth Vader bands sold out.

The last weekend last year was all Star Wars Clone Wars celebs. Merchandise that was too plentiful like mugs, glasses, picture frames went on sale that last weekend and sold out fast once the prices went down. 

They added some new Rebel's merchandise that last weekend and a few other things that weren't there in the beginning of SWW. 

So there's no telling exactly what to expect. Though the sales seem to happen every year at some point in the last weekend.

R2-D2 and C3PO ears are regular stock merchandise sold year round.


----------



## missthatgator

lovethattink said:


> I still saw Yoda bands for sale in July when we bought ds' Olaf band. I believe Darth Vader bands sold out.
> 
> The last weekend last year was all Star Wars Clone Wars celebs. Merchandise that was too plentiful like mugs, glasses, picture frames went on sale that last weekend and sold out fast once the prices went down.
> 
> They added some new Rebel's merchandise that last weekend and a few other things that weren't there in the beginning of SWW.
> 
> So there's no telling exactly what to expect. Though the sales seem to happen every year at some point in the last weekend.
> 
> R2-D2 and C3PO ears are regular stock merchandise sold year round.



Awesome, thanks for the info  haven't been to the parks in a few years and wasn't sure about the ears, good to know!

...and I do love a sale


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Spoiler alert if you want to be surprised during the Christmas Parade on Dec. 25th.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/attraction....8093464329/10152858067714330/?type=1&theater
> 
> That's Tim Tebow...I don't get it either



I saw that, I was totally confused and didn't get it either


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Cluelyss said:


> Love, love, love the posters! Are those available prior to SWW or did you purchase them there? DH would love something like this!



The SWW posters are for sale at the Darth Mall, and various locations around DHS that they sell SW gear, but mostly at the Darth Mall. They do not come framed that's something we do a Micheal's framing department (when we can get a coupon off) 

We always buy our posters first thing, then we have celebrities we meet sign it.

PS helpful tip - it rains in Florida, you can almost bet on at least one rain shower rolling through once a day, then it normally clears up and you are good, but if you carry your posters around to be signed be sure to bring a protective water proof container. The SWW posters come in a nice cardboard cylinder, and if doesn't rain that is normally a pretty good thing to carry it in. If you don't have a poster carrying case get a huge bag, even if it is a 13 gal draw string bag from home. That way you have something to protect it from the rain. Cause once those signatures get on that poster it will kill you if it gets wet!


----------



## CinderElsa

The Sunrise Student said:


> The SWW posters are for sale at the Darth Mall, and various locations around DHS that they sell SW gear, but mostly at the Darth Mall. They do not come framed that's something we do a Micheal's framing department (when we can get a coupon off)
> 
> We always by our posters first thing, then we have celebrities we meet sign it.



This is a really cool idea. How do you carry the posters all day without them getting torn/bent? Do you use tubes?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

CinderElsa said:


> This is a really cool idea. How do you carry the posters all day without them getting torn/bent? Do you use tubes?



SWW 2013 we just used the tubes the posters came in and multiple LARGE WDW shopping bags to make sure they didn't get wet.

SWW 2014 we bought large plastic cylinder for carrying posters and maps, this helped with weather proofing, and thank goodness we did cause we were there the weekend that is poured!

SWW 2015 - This year we will be bring our large plastic cylinder!

You can't buy the plastic cylinders at the park.

For our artwork we carried that separate in cardboard protectors to help it not get bent.

Another tip: tell you a secret, we never carried them around all day... If you are staying at one of the resorts that is close by, say boardwalk area OR you have an easy way to get back and forth (or you bring your own car) keep the posters and the artwork (or whatever you are gonna have signed) at the resort or car. 

Here's what we did in past years: We looked at the schedule (trust me as soon as one of us can get a pamphlet with the map and schedule for the current weekend we post it out here, and Yulilin is really good about it). Most of the autograph sessions we had were in the afternoon. (In general there are some in the morning but most of the time they wait until after the parade, the celebrities are in the parade so unless they can fit that in prior they wait till afternoon.) After the parade we will hop back to our resort and pick up the items to be signed, once they were signed we took them back to the resort at the earliest convent time.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Another fun T-shirt site is Tee Fury, they have all kinds of themes including our beloved Star Wars.... Right now they have a really cute one right now for the holidays 

http://www.teefury.com/hothmas


----------



## The Sunrise Student

This is the one we use for carrying posters:

Helix Document Tube, Expands from 28 to 49-Inches, Large (61500)

see amazon link below

http://www.amazon.com/Helix-Documen...18237785&sr=8-1&keywords=poster+carrying+tube

I did actually carry this around on a few rides before and after the autograph sessions then we took it back to the resort and it worked great, that and it has a strap on it so if you are inclined to carry it for a while you can do so with little problems. Only ride I didn't try to carry it on was the Rock n' Roller Coaster...


----------



## yulilin3

So just for fun, who do you guys wanna meet from celebs that have been here before or never have been. Obviously the main ones I would assume are Carrie Fisher, Mark Hamill and Harrison Ford. But more realistically, who would you camp out overnight to meet?
I would love for Matthew Wood to come back, he's such a great guy to meet, also Daniel Logan hasn't been here for a couple of years now.


----------



## CinderElsa

The Sunrise Student said:


> SWW 2013 we just used the tubes the posters came in and multiple LARGE WDW shopping bags to make sure they didn't get wet.
> 
> SWW 2014 we bought large plastic cylinder for carrying posters and maps, this helped with weather proofing, and thank goodness we did cause we were there the weekend that is poured!
> 
> SWW 2015 - This year we will be bring our large plastic cylinder!
> 
> You can't buy the plastic cylinders at the park.
> 
> For our artwork we carried that separate in cardboard protectors to help it not get bent.
> 
> Another tip: tell you a secret, we never carried them around all day... If you are staying at one of the resorts that is close by, say boardwalk area OR you have an easy way to get back and forth (or you bring your own car) keep the posters and the artwork (or whatever you are gonna have signed) at the resort or car.
> 
> Here's what we did in past years: We looked at the schedule (trust me as soon as one of us can get a pamphlet with the map and schedule for the current weekend we post it out here, and Yulilin is really good about it). Most of the autograph sessions we had were in the afternoon. (In general there are some in the morning but most of the time they wait until after the parade, the celebrities are in the parade so unless they can fit that in prior they wait till afternoon.) After the parade we will hop back to our resort and pick up the items to be signed, once they were signed we took them back to the resort at the earliest convent time.



Thank you for the tips!


----------



## Cluelyss

The Sunrise Student said:


> The SWW posters are for sale at the Darth Mall, and various locations around DHS that they sell SW gear, but mostly at the Darth Mall. They do not come framed that's something we do a Micheal's framing department (when we can get a coupon off)   We always buy our posters first thing, then we have celebrities we meet sign it.  PS helpful tip - it rains in Florida, you can almost bet on at least one rain shower rolling through once a day, then it normally clears up and you are good, but if you carry your posters around to be signed be sure to bring a protective water proof container. The SWW posters come in a nice cardboard cylinder, and if doesn't rain that is normally a pretty good thing to carry it in. If you don't have a poster carrying case get a huge bag, even if it is a 13 gal draw string bag from home. That way you have something to protect it from the rain. Cause once those signatures get on that poster it will kill you if it gets wet!


Thanks so much for the info! We will not be there until Weekend III - is it likely that posters will still be available then? Also, will Darth's Mall open as soon as the park does?? Thx!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks so much for the info! We will not be there until Weekend III - is it likely that posters will still be available then? Also, will Darth's Mall open as soon as the park does?? Thx!



I've never seen the posters sell out. And yes, Darth's Mall opens and closes with the park


----------



## Itinkso

I'm yulilin's assistant, once again, and the Roll Call Thread is up! Please post your dates, SW Character meals and FTF (when it becomes available) and I'll post your info in the first post of this Thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654

Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> I'm yulilin's assistant, once again, and the Roll Call Thread is up! Please post your dates, meals and FTF (when it becomes available) and I'll post your info in the first post of this Thread:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654
> 
> Thanks!!



Thanks, just joined


----------



## lovethattink

DIS meets after the parade again?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> DIS meets after the parade again?



I would love that. I met some of you last year and would love to meet many more. If anyone has a better idea on when and where to meet please let me know
Last year we met after the parade at Backlot Express. I understand that the scheduling of things doesn't really help with these meets so if anyone wants to meet at another place and time let me know


----------



## The Sunrise Student

CinderElsa said:


> Thank you for the tips!



You are most welcome 



Cluelyss said:


> Thanks so much for the info! We will not be there until Weekend III - is it likely that posters will still be available then? Also, will Darth's Mall open as soon as the park does?? Thx!



Oh yeah posters will be there, and so should the shirts with the same logo/art which is on the poster. We get both every year.

And yeap the Darth Maul opens as soon as you get there... depending on day and time there is a line too. BUT be sure to check the shop over by Star Tours I was pretty sure the posters were there as well. I even remember seeing those at some kiosks where they also sold the shirts.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Itinkso said:


> I'm yulilin's assistant, once again, and the Roll Call Thread is up! Please post your dates, meals and FTF (when it becomes available) and I'll post your info in the first post of this Thread:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654
> 
> Thanks!!



I just joined as well....


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I would love that. I met some of you last year and would love to meet many more. If anyone has a better idea on when and where to meet please let me know
> Last year we met after the parade at Backlot Express. I understand that the scheduling of things doesn't really help with these meets so if anyone wants to meet at another place and time let me know



I'm up for it, and if I am marching those times I promise at the end I'll break our mandated straight face and let you know it's me if I am in a storm trooper


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> I'm up for it, and if I am marching those times I promise at the end I'll break our mandated straight face and let you know it's me if I am in a storm trooper



Lol. Oh those emotion showing storm troopers. We have that shirt. And the emotions Vader shirt.


----------



## Cluelyss

Thanks for starting the Roll Call thread - just joined 

For those of you that have done the Galactic breakfast in the past, do the characters there sign autographs? Particularly Darth Vader? Thx!!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> Lol. Oh those emotion showing storm troopers. We have that shirt. And the emotions Vader shirt.



Don't have the shirts but I know exactly which ones you mean


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Thank for the roll call page. Can't wait to meet some of ya'll! First trip to DW and first time doing SWW, can't wait!


----------



## Brit_Jude

yulilin3 said:


> Welcome to Orlando  .



Thanks yulilin3!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks for starting the Roll Call thread - just joined
> 
> For those of you that have done the Galactic breakfast in the past, do the characters there sign autographs? Particularly Darth Vader? Thx!!!



Yes, they all do at the breakfast.
The only SW characters that don't sign are R2D2 and C3P0 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## yulilin3

And Bob Iger keeps toying with our emotions. announcing but not really announcing SW attractions
http://attractionsmagazine.com/disn...s-attractions-will-based-past-upcoming-films/


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I'm up for it, and if I am marching those times I promise at the end I'll break our mandated straight face and let you know it's me if I am in a storm trooper



we will watch from our favorite spot outside Backlot Express. Can't wait


----------



## Cluelyss

Posted this in the May cancellation thread, but thought I'd cross-post here in case anyone was interested.....

I have an 8:20 SciFi Galactic breakfast for 4 on Sat., May 30 that I'm going to cancel. Please PM me if interested in coordinating.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> we will watch from our favorite spot outside Backlot Express. Can't wait


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

The Sunrise Student said:


> I'm up for it, and if I am marching those times I promise at the end I'll break our mandated straight face and let you know it's me if I am in a storm trooper


----------



## jimim

the package for the parade and fireworks isn't available yet is it?

also i have to do my adr's this weekend.  what would you guys do . . .

sat:  go to park and do the parade and fireworks and whatever else we want then bail for the kids to swim.
sun: go to park and do what we can.  leave swim and come back for character dinner?

or would you flip it?  

jim


----------



## lovethattink

I guess I must be excited for SWW. I have never dreamed about it before. But the other night I dreamed the napkins changed from the plain brown Disney uses now to ones with Vader helmet where Mickey use to be on the old napkins. Silly, I know.  But in my dream we were all collecting them.


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> the package for the parade and fireworks isn't available yet is it?
> 
> also i have to do my adr's this weekend.  what would you guys do . . .
> 
> sat:  go to park and do the parade and fireworks and whatever else we want then bail for the kids to swim.
> sun: go to park and do what we can.  leave swim and come back for character dinner?
> 
> or would you flip it?
> 
> jim



No, the Feel the Force package is not available yet
I would keep the parade and fireworks on Saturday and in case it rains and they are cancelled you still would have Sunday to watch them


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> No, the Feel the Force package is not available yet
> I would keep the parade and fireworks on Saturday and in case it rains and they are cancelled you still would have Sunday to watch them



Oh, good point!!  I wasn't thinking about this... was just planning for Sunday!  Thanks!!


----------



## lovethattink

Episode 7 names revealed in a cool way. http://insidemovies.ew.com/2014/12/11/star-wars-the-force-awakens-character-names/


----------



## stasijane

I am starting to get really excited about planning this trip. I have to get past the Rebel Challenge in Jan then I can devote my planning time to SSW


----------



## Skywise

Are the Star Wars MagicBands completely sold out from last year (well... "this" year) or can you still find them at DHS?


----------



## lovethattink

Skywise said:


> Are the Star Wars MagicBands completely sold out from last year (well... "this" year) or can you still find them at DHS?



Last time I saw them was July.  I'll be sure to look next time I'm at a park. Yoda was the only one left in July.


----------



## RedskinFan

Skywise said:


> Are the Star Wars MagicBands completely sold out from last year (well... "this" year) or can you still find them at DHS?



We tried to get one at the end of August and were told by multiple CMs that they were sold out.


----------



## mmafan

Skywise said:


> Are the Star Wars MagicBands completely sold out from last year (well... "this" year) or can you still find them at DHS?



I was there last week and there was none


----------



## Skywise

Thanks guys!

(Maybe they'll have better ones this year!)


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Have you guys seen the Magic Band FB thread where people are decorating the Magic Bands with different things.

Since we are getting ours from the resort I thought I might try and SW mine up, or even 501st it up 

We have SW bling for magic bands that we got later year too... wonder if there is new stuff 

Never saw the SW premade disney magic  bands while we were there last year that all came later... while we were there weekend 2 they didn't have them yet. My heart sunk when I saw them after we got home.


----------



## delmar411

The Sunrise Student said:


> Have you guys seen the Magic Band FB thread where people are decorating the Magic Bands with different things.  Since we are getting ours from the resort I thought I might try and SW mine up, or even 501st it up   We have SW bling for magic bands that we got later year too... wonder if there is new stuff   Never saw the SW premade disney magic  bands while we were there last year that all came later... while we were there weekend 2 they didn't have them yet. My heart sunk when I saw them after we got home.



I bet they will come out with new ones for 2015 . As fast as those sold out, disney would be foolish not to.


----------



## lovethattink

RedskinFan said:


> We tried to get one at the end of August and were told by multiple CMs that they were sold out.





mmafan said:


> I was there last week and there was none



Where we saw the Yoda magic band  in Sept was at the first store you come to at dhs after stroller and wheelchair rental.


----------



## delmar411

lovethattink said:


> Where we saw the Yoda magic band  in Sept was at the first store you come to at dhs after stroller and wheelchair rental.



They should really move them to the true magic band locations then because every time we are at the parks people comment that they want the bands.


----------



## AriesAriel

missthatgator said:


> So we've just booked our trip for weekend V which is the only weekend that works with our schedules at work. I'm a SWW newbie and have no idea what to expect, I know a lot of limited edition merchandise sells out fast, what kind of stuff is left by the last weekend?
> 
> Honestly I'm not after anything too fancy but perhaps some R2-D2 mouse ears or Star Wars magic bands? Just something to remember the trip by that's limited to SWW. How hard do you think that stuff will be to come by?



There is some adorable & unique stuff on Etsy if you search on "star wars disney"


----------



## yulilin3

missthatgator said:


> So we've just booked our trip for weekend V which is the only weekend that works with our schedules at work. I'm a SWW newbie and have no idea what to expect, I know a lot of limited edition merchandise sells out fast, what kind of stuff is left by the last weekend?
> 
> Honestly I'm not after anything too fancy but perhaps some R2-D2 mouse ears or Star Wars magic bands? Just something to remember the trip by that's limited to SWW. How hard do you think that stuff will be to come by?



Don't worry you'll find plenty of SWW stuff. The merchandise (shirts, hats, posters,keychains,etc) with the SWW logo don't really sell out. And I found that these past few years almost all of the limited edition merchandise was available all the way thru


----------



## jennab113

I decorated our bands for our November trip. For January, I'm doing my band and some for my friend's sons. One of them wants Darth Vader on his, so I am trying to figure out how to do that. Probably will get a temporary tattoo of Vader and then draw some light sabers. When I get one for SWW, I am going to attempt to draw R2-D2 on it.


----------



## disneygrandma

I'm checking this post at least 4 times a day to see if they've opened up the Feel the Force Pkg.  I have confidence that I will see it here 1st.

I've already booked our breakfast & dinner, but for a Thurs, the day before we're doing SWW.

Thanks to everyone for helping to keep the rest of us informed.  Good job!


----------



## wendypooh

I have a question, going to be at SWW for the second and third weekends.  Has anyone done the Feel the Force package?  Is it worth it?  Any info would be much appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> I'm checking this post at least 4 times a day to see if they've opened up the Feel the Force Pkg.  I have confidence that I will see it here 1st.
> 
> I've already booked our breakfast & dinner, but for a Thurs, the day before we're doing SWW.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for helping to keep the rest of us informed.  Good job!



no worries. I'm checking everyday. I might start calling Disney Dinning starting tomorrow morning just to ask


----------



## Delilah1310

disneygrandma said:


> I'm checking this post at least 4 times a day to see if they've opened up the Feel the Force Pkg.  I have confidence that I will see it here 1st.



Glad I'm not the only one!!


----------



## yulilin3

wendypooh said:


> I have a question, going to be at SWW for the second and third weekends.  Has anyone done the Feel the Force package?  Is it worth it?  Any info would be much appreciated.  Thanks!!



I did it and thought it was worth it. The parade viewing was fine, they had the kids sit in front with the adults standing in the back. What made the package great in my opinion was the dessert party. They had a great variety of items, alcoholic and non alcoholic beverages and it was right in front of the Dj party. The fireworks view will be much better next year since the hat won't be there


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> The first Friday tends to be busy merchandise-wise. A lot of people come just to buy limited edition items (and then sell them on ebay  ) But otherwise it's a normal SWW day. The crowds do increase a bit once we get into June because a lot of kids get out of school



 thanks, hoping they'll have some interesting SWW trading pins.  they've been wiped out every other time except the first year we've visited...a long time ago lol


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jennab113 said:


> I decorated our bands for our November trip. For January, I'm doing my band and some for my friend's sons. One of them wants Darth Vader on his, so I am trying to figure out how to do that. Probably will get a temporary tattoo of Vader and then draw some light sabers. When I get one for SWW, I am going to attempt to draw R2-D2 on it.



What do you like to used to put on top of the temporary tattoos to make them sealed?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I did it and thought it was worth it. The parade viewing was fine, they had the kids sit in front with the adults standing in the back. What made the package great in my opinion was the dessert party. They had a great variety of items, alcoholic and non alcoholic beverages and it was right in front of the Dj party. The fireworks view will be much better next year since the hat won't be there



I thought the parade standing area needed to be a bit bigger for non kids and non wheelchair folks, it is wide but not long enough, so sometimes it's hard to see. The drinks and ice cream/strawberry popsicle are always good!

The fireworks and desert party make this package however, that was truly awesome!

I too am going to take the plunge and do this again even if we risk picking a day we are marching.


----------



## jennab113

The Sunrise Student said:


> What do you like to used to put on top of the temporary tattoos to make them sealed?



I haven't done one with a tattoo on it yet, but I am hoping that a clear coat over it will keep it on the band.


----------



## jennab113

The Sunrise Student said:


> I thought the parade standing area needed to be a bit bigger for non kids and non wheelchair folks, it is wide but not long enough, so sometimes it's hard to see.



I was actually going to ask about this.  I'm a really short adult and can never see anything unless I am right at the front for parades, so I usually just skip them.  But if I am paying for a spot, I would want to watch the parade and I'd hope I'd be able to see.  Is the seated area just for kids or can adults sit too?  If I can't sit, how hard is it going to be to get a spot where I can see?  I'll be by myself most likely, so I won't have anyone to help block for me.


----------



## Skywise

The Sunrise Student said:


> I thought the parade standing area needed to be a bit bigger for non kids and non wheelchair folks, it is wide but not long enough, so sometimes it's hard to see. The drinks and ice cream/strawberry popsicle are always good!
> 
> The fireworks and desert party make this package however, that was truly awesome!
> 
> I too am going to take the plunge and do this again even if we risk picking a day we are marching.



I didn't think the FtF package was good for the parade so much - it DID help me get a sort of decent spot showing up at 9:45 on Mark Hamill's first day for an 11am parade but I had to hold that spot for an hour plus in the hot sun so I didn't get any ice cream except for the first bar .  I got a decent space but for the cost it didn't seem as worthwhile.  (And, to be honest, if it weren't for Mark Hamill I probably would've skipped the parade anyway)

Now the fireworks portion of the party was worth every penny!


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I was actually going to ask about this.  I'm a really short adult and can never see anything unless I am right at the front for parades, so I usually just skip them.  But if I am paying for a spot, I would want to watch the parade and I'd hope I'd be able to see.  Is the seated area just for kids or can adults sit too?  If I can't sit, how hard is it going to be to get a spot where I can see?  I'll be by myself most likely, so I won't have anyone to help block for me.



First thing to know with the package is that Disney tells you to be there 30 min. before the parade, don't do that. Be there an hour to ensure you get a better spot.
I'm also "travel sized" like Mushu. And we were there 1 hour before and got great spots, my daughter sat and I stood behind her. Now since you are traveling alone you are going to want to sit behind the kids and be there early. I'm thinking with the hat going away the reserved spot might be a bit larger but not by much


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jennab113 said:


> I haven't done one with a tattoo on it yet, but I am hoping that a clear coat over it will keep it on the band.



Clear coat paint or nail polish, I know that some clear coat paints don't work on rubbery surfaces (unfortunately I am experience with that mistake), that's why I ask


----------



## cmaee

I was able to get a reservation at 8:40 on Friday, June 12 at the Sci-Fi breakfast.  Do you think we will have enough time to see Chewbacca before breakfast?  Also, do you think we will be able to finish breakfast in time to get a good spot for the parade?  I'm hoping to get the Feel the Force package whenever it gets released for one of the two days we are there, so if we don't get a good spot on Friday, we have Saturday to do it. 

I also thought we might try to get to the JTA signups on Friday morning first instead of trying to see Chewbacca first.  I'm not sure what would be the best plan of action.  Any thoughts?

On a side note, my kiddos are so excited for this.  They have started planning what costumes they want to wear and keep rolling their eyes when I remind them that it is June in FL...it is going to be hot, hot, hot....so they may want to hold off on multiple layers of outfits.  I have a feeling the costumes will be discarded quickly.


----------



## Cluelyss

How long of a wait can I expect for Chewie if we head right to him at RD? We have a Galactic breakfast ADR at 9:10, and trying to figure out if we'll have time to do anything else before our reservation? Also, sounds like we will need to head immediately to grab a parade spot as soon as we are done eating, with or without a FTF package, am I correct? Thx!!


----------



## Itinkso

Cluelyss said:


> How long of a wait can I expect for Chewie if we head right to him at RD? We have a Galactic breakfast ADR at 9:10, and trying to figure out if we'll have time to do anything else before our reservation? Also, sounds like we will need to head immediately to grab a parade spot as soon as we are done eating, with or without a FTF package, am I correct? Thx!!



We met Chewie first thing on the final day of SWW this year. As soon as the Trooper opening show ended, we walked straight to his line via Commissary Lane and were the 6th group in line. Chewie came out right at 8:00 and we were on our way by 8:15.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

FtF package.... I am trying to figure out how I am going to do the FtF package. We will not find out about our exact march dates until 30 to 60 days before hand  which means the packages will all be sold out before I know if we are marching or not.

I was thinking about making a few ressies for a few different days but I feel like that is totally unfair to hog up ressies I know will not use.

Ahhhhh boggles the mind, it does!


----------



## yulilin3

cmaee said:


> I was able to get a reservation at 8:40 on Friday, June 12 at the Sci-Fi breakfast.  Do you think we will have enough time to see Chewbacca before breakfast?  Also, do you think we will be able to finish breakfast in time to get a good spot for the parade?  I'm hoping to get the Feel the Force package whenever it gets released for one of the two days we are there, so if we don't get a good spot on Friday, we have Saturday to do it.
> 
> I also thought we might try to get to the JTA signups on Friday morning first instead of trying to see Chewbacca first.  I'm not sure what would be the best plan of action.  Any thoughts?
> 
> On a side note, my kiddos are so excited for this.  They have started planning what costumes they want to wear and keep rolling their eyes when I remind them that it is June in FL...it is going to be hot, hot, hot....so they may want to hold off on multiple layers of outfits.  I have a feeling the costumes will be discarded quickly.


Do you have more than one adult? one of you can go with the kids to sign up for JTA while the other starts the Chewie line. If Chewie comes out and your family is not back let some people go in front of you and save your spot. Everyone does this and you shouldn't encounter a problem.


Cluelyss said:


> How long of a wait can I expect for Chewie if we head right to him at RD? We have a Galactic breakfast ADR at 9:10, and trying to figure out if we'll have time to do anything else before our reservation? Also, sounds like we will need to head immediately to grab a parade spot as soon as we are done eating, with or without a FTF package, am I correct? Thx!!



Chewie comes out at 8am. If you're one of the first in line you'll be out fairly quickly, 10 maybe 15 minutes.
Parade viewing without the package plan to hold a spot for at least an hour and a half if you want a good, shady spot. With package be there an hour before


----------



## ibela

Getting excited about SWW! And it's still a surprise for my bf so can only share here! It was almost blown over the weekend when one of our friends, who I'm linked through for our Disney plans via the app, asked him if we were planning to go to SWW this year. He said "I don't think so" and she said she thought I had added some plans (she saw my meal bookings). So I quickly sent her a message "STOP!! It's a surprise" so she tried to say she got confused but I'm not 100% sure he bought it. Meanwhile I keep checking to see if they announced the celebs yet, we're only going weekend 3. Just popping over to say hi.


----------



## yulilin3

ibela said:


> Getting excited about SWW! And it's still a surprise for my bf so can only share here! It was almost blown over the weekend when one of our friends, who I'm linked through for our Disney plans via the app, asked him if we were planning to go to SWW this year. He said "I don't think so" and she said she thought I had added some plans (she saw my meal bookings). So I quickly sent her a message "STOP!! It's a surprise" so she tried to say she got confused but I'm not 100% sure he bought it. Meanwhile I keep checking to see if they announced the celebs yet, we're only going weekend 3. Just popping over to say hi.



I'm sure you'll get the best gf award 
the celebrities are not announced until around March, we still have a while to wait for that


----------



## jennab113

The Sunrise Student said:


> Clear coat paint or nail polish, I know that some clear coat paints don't work on rubbery surfaces (unfortunately I am experience with that mistake), that's why I ask



I've only used fingernail polish on bands, so I am assuming it will work on the tattoos.  The tattoos I am doing for my friend's kids' bands will be worn in January so I will know how they hold up then.


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> First thing to know with the package is that Disney tells you to be there 30 min. before the parade, don't do that. Be there an hour to ensure you get a better spot.
> I'm also "travel sized" like Mushu. And we were there 1 hour before and got great spots, my daughter sat and I stood behind her. Now since you are traveling alone you are going to want to sit behind the kids and be there early. I'm thinking with the hat going away the reserved spot might be a bit larger but not by much



Thanks!  I don't mind getting there early.  I just really want to be able to see without having to jump.


----------



## Cluelyss

Itinkso said:


> We met Chewie first thing on the final day of SWW this year. As soon as the Trooper opening show ended, we walked straight to his line via Commissary Lane and were the 6th group in line. Chewie came out right at 8:00 and we were on our way by 8:15.


Thank you! Does Darth Maul start meeting at 8 as well? Any chance we can get him in before breakfast too??


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you! Does Darth Maul start meeting at 8 as well? Any chance we can get him in before breakfast too??



This year he came out at 9am


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jennab113 said:


> I've only used fingernail polish on bands, so I am assuming it will work on the tattoos.  The tattoos I am doing for my friend's kids' bands will be worn in January so I will know how they hold up then.



Cool, you'll have to let us know how they turn out


----------



## yulilin3

here's KTP detailed character list, click on any character and it'll give you their set times (obviously this is from SWW 2014)
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2012/08/08/star-wars-weekends-map-and-character-schedule/


----------



## poison ivy

jennab113 said:


> Thanks!  I don't mind getting there early.  I just really want to be able to see without having to jump.



We purchased the FtF pkg last year for the busiest weekend (SWW IV) and it was a lot of work to position for a good spot along the rope - even being among the 1st to arrive (9:05 am for the 11:30 parade) and 5th in line to get in. (what looked like 3rd place in line quickly grew to 5th when the rest of each party arrived)

There's a VIP pkg that shares this spot with the FtF and their group was let in a few seconds ahead of us. 

Even with the reserved section, our standing room only crowd was easily 3 persons deep.  

If being right at the front of the rope is a goal- I'd recommend making sure you are among the first in line which will require you to arrive much earlier than an hour prior.  

I'll be posting a photo review of our FtF experience last year shortly to give a good visual.   

I really hope they expand this parade route.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I am VERY interested in seeing what happens with the Parade Route. 

IF you are new to SWW and or the FtF package this might be something you didn't know...

What happened in years past is the parade participants started at the beginning of the park walk the entire length of Hollywood Blvd... At the hat two different things happen the 501st and Rebel Legion turn left and continue on all the way out the gate near the Star Tours Stage, HOWEVER the celebrities would just go to the hat.

IF all is as last year (and yes I know the hat should be out of the picture by then) and you are a newbie to SWW or to the FtF package listen up!

To avoid disappointment know your route and what you want to see. If you wanna see it all then make sure your view is of Hollywood Blvd, unless they change the parade route, and so far 501st haven't heard anything about a route change, once they reach the hat (and/or stage) the celebrities and Disney Characters Dressed in SW costumes do not continue on around the corner. 

For the FtF package unless you only want a view of the celebrities and disney characters on the stage area make sure your view is also of Hollywood Blvd.

Last year I stood by a few people at Pirate Kenny's favorite spot under the big monitor by the old American Idol theater. And people were disappointed when they found out they had to see the celebrities and Disney Characters via the monitor and couldn't see them in person. And if you don't have a view of the monitor you will not see celebrities nor the Disney characters at all.

I do really hope they figure out something better with the Hat being removed....

Yulilin have you heard anything?


----------



## lovethattink

For FSF everyone stopped at the stage for the welcome then proceeded to the gate by Star Tours. So who knows what will happen with the parade route?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> for fsf everyone stopped at the stage for the welcome then proceeded to the gate by star tours. So who knows what will happen with the parade route?



I sure hope they do that... last year a little one was very upset that he didn't see Mickey and Goofy.


----------



## alayne

Hi Guys,

I have not had a chance to read all the post but I plan on doing that tonight. We are booked for May 26th - 31st at the Boardwalk. I was able to get the Jedi Mickey Hollywood and Vine Dinner for Friday night but I was only able to get the Sci Fi Breakfast for a party of 2 and we are actually a party of 5. If me and the girls don't get to go it's ok with me but if anyone is going to cancel a breakfast on May 29, 30 or 31 for a party of 3 or more please let me know. 

This will be our second Star Wars Weekend and we are looking forward to another great trip. Super excited to be at the Boardwalk. We were at the first weekend last year and also the third weekend. This year with my DS being in 5th grade we are not able to attend but one weekend due to his school schedule.


----------



## yulilin3

If things stay the same as this years SWW, with the Hat removed they will still put up a stage for the welcome show.
Most of  the characters go behind the stage at the end and to a backstage door by GMR. If you stand by the GMR entrance (toward the left of the doors to GMR) you will see most of the characters go into this door. We got some great photos from this spot.
Now it would be awesome if they do the welcome show and come back down and continue down the route all the way to the Star Tours gate, I'm not sure this would happen because the parade itself and welcome show is longer than during the FSF, they would have to keep everyone out of the road by Star Tours for a longer period of time, but we will not know until we get the details on the parade route that first weekend


----------



## Cluelyss

alayne said:


> Hi Guys,  I have not had a chance to read all the post but I plan on doing that tonight. We are booked for May 26th - 31st at the Boardwalk. I was able to get the Jedi Mickey Hollywood and Vine Dinner for Friday night but I was only able to get the Sci Fi Breakfast for a party of 2 and we are actually a party of 5. If me and the girls don't get to go it's ok with me but if anyone is going to cancel a breakfast on May 29, 30 or 31 for a party of 3 or more please let me know.  This will be our second Star Wars Weekend and we are looking forward to another great trip. Super excited to be at the Boardwalk. We were at the first weekend last year and also the third weekend. This year with my DS being in 5th grade we are not able to attend but one weekend due to his school schedule.


Sent you a PM


----------



## yulilin3

All the dates for the character SW meals are available for booking now, I hope everyone got what they wanted. Not to wait for Feel the Force


----------



## yulilin3

I just finished my daily call with WDW Dine asking about the Feel the Force package, and take this with a grain a salt. We all know that these CM are poorly informed and just recite what's on their computer screens.
He told me that it looked like the FtF package won't be available next year....wait, wait, I can hear all the Nooooooo (Darth Vader voice).... he said that it's not available because all of the information for SWW has already been released and that the package wasn't part of it.
We all know that all the info has not been released, so I'll keep checking daily with them


----------



## lovethattink

I can't imagine there won't be some kind of premium package. Maybe they are waiting to see how the Holiday Frozen Premium package feedback goes. That package offered very little, much less than FTF and charged almost double.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> here's KTP detailed character list, click on any character and it'll give you their set times (obviously this is from SWW 2014) http://www.kennythepirate.com/2012/08/08/star-wars-weekends-map-and-character-schedule/


So, I realize this is last year's schedule, but was there really only 1 window to meet C3PO and 2 for R2D2??  How far in advance would we need to line up if this is really the case? Of course DH told me last night that these are his 2 priority meets......


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> So, I realize this is last year's schedule, but was there really only 1 window to meet C3PO and 2 for R2D2??  How far in advance would we need to line up if this is really the case? Of course DH told me last night that these are his 2 priority meets......



this was this years schedule (2014). C3PO was operated by a separate entity that wasn't Disney characters, he would come out depending on weather conditions, KtP schedule is pretty accurate. The first couple of weekends the 2 droids didn't really have a set schedule, it became what you see in KtP for the last weekends
Needless to say people lined up for about an hour. Hopefully next year they will come out more often


----------



## msmama

Wasn't the theme last year, "Join the Rebellion?"  

Looking at KTP, I see it's mostly Clone Wars, not Rebels (of course we didn't know them last year, though I thought I remembered seeing video of Chopper somewhere).

I'm assuming we'll get to meet some Star Wars Rebels this year, but do you think they'll keep the Clone Wars characters, too?


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Wasn't the theme last year, "Join the Rebellion?"
> 
> Looking at KTP, I see it's mostly Clone Wars, not Rebels (of course we didn't know them last year, though I thought I remembered seeing video of Chopper somewhere).
> 
> I'm assuming we'll get to meet some Star Wars Rebels this year, but do you think they'll keep the Clone Wars characters, too?



This years theme was Join the Rebellion, it was used to introduce the new cartoon. The Clone characters continued to be very popular, maybe next year we'll have meets with some of the Rebels characters, but I think the Clone characters will still be there
Chopper, Ezra and Sabine were in the parade and a the Behind the Force show, along with the voice actors


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Off/On Topic "Join the Rebellion" theme of 2014 SWW

STAR WARS REBELS voice actors are going to be at Star Wars Celebration in Anaheim this April 2015. In addition they are going to premiere season 2 of SW Rebels at SWC - Anaheim (see link for details).http://www.starwarscelebration.com/News-And-Media/Breaking-News/Star-Wars-Rebels-Season-Two-Premiere-at-Celebration/

And even though Clone Wars is not running anymore, James Arnold Taylor (aka Obi-wan voice, and voice of many other characters) is hosting SWC - Anaheim in April 2015.

I am really anxious to see who will host SWW 2015 as well as the theme, will they elude to theming that is in line with SW7? Or will the continue to remain hush, hush about the whole thing?

I am also very interested in seeing what tid bits show up at SWC - Anaheim (I will be sure to give a full report when I get back from California).


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> Off/On Topic "Join the Rebellion" theme of 2014 SWW
> 
> STAR WARS REBELS voice actors are going to be at Star Wars Celebration in Anaheim this April 2015. In addition they are going to premiere season 2 of SW Rebels at SWC - Anaheim (see link for details).http://www.starwarscelebration.com/News-And-Media/Breaking-News/Star-Wars-Rebels-Season-Two-Premiere-at-Celebration/
> 
> And even though Clone Wars is not running anymore, James Arnold Taylor (aka Obi-wan voice, and voice of many other characters) is hosting SWC - Anaheim in April 2015.
> 
> I am really anxious to see who will host SWW 2015 as well as the theme, will they elude to theming that is in line with SW7? Or will the continue to remain hush, hush about the whole thing?
> 
> I am also very interested in seeing what tid bits show up at SWC - Anaheim (I will be sure to give a full report when I get back from California).



I saw it yesterday about the Season two premiere. That should be great! Is this your first Star Wars Convention?

So does this mean when Rebels starts back up on Jan 5th, it's still the 1st season?


----------



## golfdad

We just booked AKV for our first ever SWW.  We are going the first weekend!  I have a question about the magic bands.  I see some people have been creating their own.  Is there a place where you can buy different magic bands.  I am looking at getting Star Wars themed.  I see someone had posted that Yoda bands were still available through the summer.

So, how does that work?  I am already going to have a magic band but if I buy a Star Wars themed one, can I use that for the rest of my trip?


----------



## lovethattink

golfdad said:


> We just booked AKV for our first ever SWW.  We are going the first weekend!  I have a question about the magic bands.  I see some people have been creating their own.  Is there a place where you can buy different magic bands.  I am looking at getting Star Wars themed.  I see someone had posted that Yoda bands were still available through the summer.
> 
> So, how does that work?  I am already going to have a magic band but if I buy a Star Wars themed one, can I use that for the rest of my trip?



If you buy one on property,  they'll activate it at the register for you. Though you'll probably have to stop at concierge to get the band to work for the room door. Then you'll have both the beans you order with your stay and the new band that will work.


----------



## golfdad

lovethattink said:


> If you buy one on property,  they'll activate it at the register for you. Though you'll probably have to stop at concierge to get the band to work for the room door. Then you'll have both the beans you order with your stay and the new band that will work.



Great thanks for the quick reply.

One last question, does anyone have any pictures of what Star Wars bands were offered?


----------



## lovethattink

golfdad said:


> Great thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> One last question, does anyone have any pictures of what Star Wars bands were offered?



They were only offered weekend 5 last last year.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...june-13-15-2014-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## golfdad

lovethattink said:


> They were only offered weekend 5 last last year.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...june-13-15-2014-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Thanks again!  My wife is loving that t-shirt of Vader, 'I take after my Dad'.


----------



## stasijane

If its been discussed I missed it. What is everyone's personal opinion on what they think the crowds will be like this year with the new movie coming out? Anything you are hoping they do this year because of that? Dont need facts, just a fun question


----------



## yulilin3

stasijane said:


> If its been discussed I missed it. What is everyone's personal opinion on what they think the crowds will be like this year with the new movie coming out? Anything you are hoping they do this year because of that? Dont need facts, just a fun question



Crowds: I expect to be the same, if not even bigger. Every year this event get's more and more people. As to things offered, I hope they have some new celebrities coming, maybe bring back the adult trivia and bring back Hoopla


----------



## lovethattink

golfdad said:


> Thanks again!  My wife is loving that t-shirt of Vader, 'I take after my Dad'.



We bought those Father's Day Vader shirts. My dh and ds where them often. They are great shirts.

Speaking of shirts,  there are some very nice mens Star Wars shirts at the Walmart on Turkey Lake rode if anyone had any upcoming trips. I bought 3 for ds, two in a nice aqua blue color and a black one.  There was a white Boba Fett shirt, but didn't get that one for him. Boba was enjoying an umbrella drink.


----------



## lovethattink

stasijane said:


> If its been discussed I missed it. What is everyone's personal opinion on what they think the crowds will be like this year with the new movie coming out? Anything you are hoping they do this year because of that? Dont need facts, just a fun question



Agree with yullilin3,  I expect crowds to increase though I expect much bigger crowds in 2016 after the release.

I hope they have some of the new cast from VII. I'd expect some teasers. Maybe see a new trailer that the general public hasn't seen yet?


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Crowds: I expect to be the same, if not even bigger. Every year this event get's more and more people. As to things offered, I hope they have some new celebrities coming, maybe bring back the adult trivia and bring back Hoopla



Adult trivia was so much fun to watch. I do hope they bring it back.  

Would love Hoopla back!  But I love the fireworks too. Would prefer to see Hoopla AND fireworks!! Though it looks like there is little hope for Hoopla.

Family Trivia was a fun addition last year. I hope they keep it and Ashley hosts it again.


----------



## nancipants

Many people are expecting them to debut a new trailer at Celebration Anaheim, which takes place in April. I'm hoping that happens (since I'm going, yay!) and they then show the trailer at Star Wars Weekends. 

It'd be nice to get some of the new cast! Especially Oscar Isaac...I have a bit of a crush on him. Lol.


----------



## golfdad

nancipants said:


> Many people are expecting them to debut a new trailer at Celebration Anaheim, which takes place in April. I'm hoping that happens (since I'm going, yay!) and they then show the trailer at Star Wars Weekends.
> 
> It'd be nice to get some of the new cast! Especially Oscar Isaac...I have a bit of a crush on him. Lol.



I've heard the next trailer wasn't coming out until May. It will be with the new Avengers movie.


----------



## stasijane

lovethattink said:


> Agree with yullilin3,  I expect crowds to increase though I expect much bigger crowds in 2016 after the release.
> 
> I hope they have some of the new cast from VII. I'd expect some teasers. Maybe see a new trailer that the general public hasn't seen yet?



I would love for the opportunity to meet some of the new cast.


----------



## nancipants

golfdad said:


> I've heard the next trailer wasn't coming out until May. It will be with the new Avengers movie.



It's pretty much a definite there will be a trailer with Avengers. However I wouldn't be surprised if they debuted the trailer at Celebration a few weeks beforehand.


----------



## lovethattink

nancipants said:


> It's pretty much a definite there will be a trailer with Avengers. However I wouldn't be surprised if they debuted the trailer at Celebration a few weeks beforehand.



I'd be more surprised if they didn't show a new trailer or sine kind of sneak peak at Celebration.  When we went to the Disney Parks Blog meet for  previewing Alexander and the Terrible,  Horrible,  No good, very bad day, they showed a trailer for the first time.  We were told no camera, phones,  or video taping. Just like they showed sneak peaks of Rebels at SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

I know many of you will start your holiday travels so I wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Joyous Kwanzaa and Happy Advent.









Something pretty awesome: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5dfpe_-Lgg


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> I saw it yesterday about the Season two premiere. That should be great! Is this your first Star Wars Convention?
> 
> So does this mean when Rebels starts back up on Jan 5th, it's still the 1st season?



This is my first SW Celebration , yes, but not my first convention  BUT I am super excited about this one cause it's ALL about SW. The 501st is going to have a HUGE room with lots of displays (we already have the floor plan for it). In addition there is a huge 501st only bash Friday night. So between it being all about star wars and getting to meet some more 501st people I have only chatted with on line it will be TOTALLY WICKED!  Of course there is more SW stuff that isn't 501st related that I am excited about too, but they still haven't finalized everything yet so I can only get excited about stuff I know, and the possibilities 

From what I understand SW Rebels will continue session one on Jan 5th with Episode 8 of season 1.

See Wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars_Rebels


----------



## The Sunrise Student

nancipants said:


> Many people are expecting them to debut a new trailer at Celebration Anaheim, which takes place in April. I'm hoping that happens (since I'm going, yay!) and they then show the trailer at Star Wars Weekends.
> 
> It'd be nice to get some of the new cast! Especially Oscar Isaac...I have a bit of a crush on him. Lol.



You are going to SW Celebration Anaheim too   SUPER COOL!

They haven't said that they are debuting the new trailer for 7 but they'd be crazy not to! So we'll see


----------



## got2lovedisney

Having Seasonal passes, is there any advantage to staying onsite vs offsite? Are there any resort guest only events? merchandise?  We would probably be hitting the first Friday and HS usually has their EMH on Saturday, could that change for SWW?


----------



## Itinkso

got2lovedisney said:


> Having Seasonal passes, is there any advantage to staying onsite vs offsite? Are there any resort guest only events? merchandise?  We would probably be hitting the first Friday and HS usually has their EMH on Saturday, could that change for SWW?



Being an onsite guest allows you to book FPs 60 days in advance versus 30 days for off-site guests. That would give you an advantage for booking FPs for the SW shows. 

EMH at DHS won't be on Saturday mornings during the SWW time period.

Join the Roll Call Thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654&page=6
SWW DISmeet info will be added to the Roll Call once time and place is decided.


----------



## disneygrandma

Yulilin, I loved the Star Wars Christmas pictures.  I especially liked the Charlie Brown one.  Our son & grandsons are huge Snoopy/Charlie Brown fans, as well as Star Wars ones.  Do you know, is there any place I could purchase that picture, or an item with that picture on it?

Thanks so much.  

(PS - Still checking this thread multiple times a day for word that the FtF pkg is open.  Thanks again.)


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> Yulilin, I loved the Star Wars Christmas pictures.  I especially liked the Charlie Brown one.  Our son & grandsons are huge Snoopy/Charlie Brown fans, as well as Star Wars ones.  Do you know, is there any place I could purchase that picture, or an item with that picture on it?
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> (PS - Still checking this thread multiple times a day for word that the FtF pkg is open.  Thanks again.)



Sorry, I just pulled it from google. I'm not sure if you can copy it from here and then go to a site that let's you make your own t-shirts?
No word on FtF yet, but I'll keep checking


----------



## DisneyTasha

TygerHawks said:


> Wanting to go, planning on being in WDW for my daughter's birthday on June 9th.  Hopefully they don't change the dates!



Yep, we're going for May 17th, as the 18th is my daughter's birthday, so we're going to WDW to celebrate!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyTasha said:


> Yep, we're going for May 17th, as the 18th is my daughter's birthday, so we're going to WDW to celebrate!



no better way than to celebrate it at Disney


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

I have a reservation for the Star Wars Galactic breakfast at the sci-fi diner for May 22, 2015 at 8:10 am and no longer need it for that date if anyone wants to work together.


----------



## micheleq

First SWW!  Well, we're actually going for our nieces college grad trip, and luckily it's the first weekend, May 14-17th.  DH & I are lifelong SW fans, DDs have also joined in.

Sorry if this is a newbie question, but will there be a FP+ for parade viewing? My girls have done Jedi Training at DL, so we're good on that experience.  DD9 was the Rebel Spy on one Star Tour, so check that off the list too (we'll keep trying for DD7)!  I know they would love to see the parade and meet a few Rebels.  

We've got APs plus staying on-site @AKV, so I'll have the 60 day booking window.  FtF sounds amazing, but we've already got one big ticket item planned (a Wishes cruise with the college grad and her family).

Any tips are appreciated!  Thanks for all the info. here so far!  I love reading all the TRs.


----------



## yulilin3

micheleq said:


> First SWW!  Well, we're actually going for our nieces college grad trip, and luckily it's the first weekend, May 14-17th.  DH & I are lifelong SW fans, DDs have also joined in.
> 
> Sorry if this is a newbie question, but will there be a FP+ for parade viewing? My girls have done Jedi Training at DL, so we're good on that experience.  DD9 was the Rebel Spy on one Star Tour, so check that off the list too (we'll keep trying for DD7)!  I know they would love to see the parade and meet a few Rebels.
> 
> We've got APs plus staying on-site @AKV, so I'll have the 60 day booking window.  FtF sounds amazing, but we've already got one big ticket item planned (a Wishes cruise with the college grad and her family).
> 
> Any tips are appreciated!  Thanks for all the info. here so far!  I love reading all the TRs.



There wasn't a fp+ area for parade this year (2014) the parade route is too short to have that plus the FtF package roped off. Now if there isn't a FtF package they might take that area and use it for fp+ for the parade. If you don't have the FtF package you must grab a spot at least an hour and a half before the parade to have a nice, shady spot (if looking down to GMR that would be the left side) if you don't grab one early you might be stuck on the sunny side, and believe me, even if it's just an hour, the sunny side is brutal.
As to further tips, read the first post on this thread, there's a lot of tips there, plus I update it every time we get new information.
If you have any other specific questions let us know and welcome aboard.


----------



## Music City Mama

I think we've managed to work our schedules where we'll get to be at SWW for the whole last weekend instead of just the last day! Itinkso, I'll update on your roll call thread once I know for sure. 

Here's my dilemma...We always stay in the BW area so we can walk, but because of other expenses during this trip, we'll probably stay at a moderate (unless Swan/Dolphin becomes bookable for the dates I need and the rates I'm willing to pay). If we stay at a moderate, would we be better off driving to the park or taking the bus?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Music City Mama said:


> I think we've managed to work our schedules where we'll get to be at SWW for the whole last weekend instead of just the last day! Itinkso, I'll update on your roll call thread once I know for sure.
> 
> Here's my dilemma...We always stay in the BW area so we can walk, but because of other expenses during this trip, we'll probably stay at a moderate (unless Swan/Dolphin becomes bookable for the dates I need and the rates I'm willing to pay). If we stay at a moderate, would we be better off driving to the park or taking the bus?



Depends on what you are wanting to do.... if you want to be there at rope drop, or early to get celebrity FP for autographs you are going to have to drive over (or take a taxi, I have heard of lost of people doing that), the buses don't get you there early enough. If you are just wanting to get there at an ok time and do the rest of the events, you can do the bus route.

We are staying at AKL, and will be driving over.


----------



## Itinkso

Music City Mama said:


> I think we've managed to work our schedules where we'll get to be at SWW for the whole last weekend instead of just the last day! Itinkso, I'll update on your roll call thread once I know for sure.
> 
> Here's my dilemma...We always stay in the BW area so we can walk, but because of other expenses during this trip, we'll probably stay at a moderate (unless Swan/Dolphin becomes bookable for the dates I need and the rates I'm willing to pay). If we stay at a moderate, would we be better off driving to the park or taking the bus?



We always rent a car and the only time we use the Bus is for MK. The Moderates are massive compared to the BW resorts and if you don't get to the 1st bus pick-up point, you can be waiting forever while fully loaded buses pass by your bus stop.

By driving and arriving well before rope drop, you can get good parking. The CMs aren't allowed to park at DHS during SWW so their "up close" spots are filled by early arriving guests. I would definitely use your car.


----------



## Music City Mama

The Sunrise Student said:


> Depends on what you are wanting to do.... if you want to be there at rope drop, or early to get celebrity FP for autographs you are going to have to drive over (or take a taxi, I have heard of lost of people doing that), the buses don't get you there early enough. If you are just wanting to get there at an ok time and do the rest of the events, you can do the bus route.
> 
> We are staying at AKL, and will be driving over.





Itinkso said:


> We always rent a car and the only time we use the Bus is for MK. The Moderates are massive compared to the BW resorts and if you don't get to the 1st bus pick-up point, you can be waiting forever while fully loaded buses pass by your bus stop.
> 
> By driving and arriving well before rope drop, you can get good parking. The CMs aren't allowed to park at DHS during SWW so their "up close" spots are filled by early arriving guests. I would definitely use your car.



Thank you, both. One year we stayed at the BC, but it was our younger son's first year without a stroller so I was concerned about wearing out his feet first thing the morning, so we did drive over there. So looking back, parking was a non-issue. I just had this vision of tons of cars trying to get into the park, but I don't think we had that experience if memory serves me correctly. Driving it is, then -- thanks!


----------



## MaxsDad

I am so excited. I have been bugging my wife for a while about going to a SWW and she keeps telling me it is too hot that time of year. The other day we decided to add a weekend at the parks onto the back end of our cruise. Turns out that coincides with the first SWW on May 15th!!! 

bummed though that I missed the chance to reserve a meal.


----------



## Itinkso

MaxsDad said:


> I am so excited. I have been bugging my wife for a while about going to a SWW and she keeps telling me it is too hot that time of year. The other day we decided to add a weekend at the parks onto the back end of our cruise. Turns out that coincides with the first SWW on May 15th!!!



We did the same, last year: post-cruise we made it to the final day of SWW. It was such a fun way to cap off a great vacation.

I do have one tip: scan through the 1st Post and Thread as soon as you get back on land. I didn't have time to do that and missed some important news regarding the SW MagicBands. We didn't realize we should have brought in our MagicBands in order to purchase the SW MagicBands... we used CM ticket media and couldn't buy the MBs. So, just quickly check to see what yulilin has added to the 1st post.


----------



## Cluelyss

MaxsDad said:


> I am so excited. I have been bugging my wife for a while about going to a SWW and she keeps telling me it is too hot that time of year. The other day we decided to add a weekend at the parks onto the back end of our cruise. Turns out that coincides with the first SWW on May 15th!!!   bummed though that I missed the chance to reserve a meal.


Regarding the meals, definitely keep checking. I'd bet that a lot of people booked several when they were announced, and will eventually cancel the ones that don't end up fitting their plans.


----------



## yulilin3

MaxsDad said:


> I am so excited. I have been bugging my wife for a while about going to a SWW and she keeps telling me it is too hot that time of year. The other day we decided to add a weekend at the parks onto the back end of our cruise. Turns out that coincides with the first SWW on May 15th!!!
> 
> bummed though that I missed the chance to reserve a meal.


So awesome!! If you want to beat the hottest temps the first weekend is def the way to go.


Cluelyss said:


> Regarding the meals, definitely keep checking. I'd bet that a lot of people booked several when they were announced, and will eventually cancel the ones that don't end up fitting their plans.



I completely agree, check as it gets closer to the date and especially 2 days before since many will cancel around that time in order to not get penalized


----------



## lovethattink

Didn't itinkso start a SW dining  cancellation thread last year or was that for FTF? Maybe another one this year would help those seeking?


----------



## micheleq

yulilin3 said:


> There wasn't a fp+ area for parade this year (2014) the parade route is too short to have that plus the FtF package roped off. Now if there isn't a FtF package they might take that area and use it for fp+ for the parade. If you don't have the FtF package you must grab a spot at least an hour and a half before the parade to have a nice, shady spot (if looking down to GMR that would be the left side) if you don't grab one early you might be stuck on the sunny side, and believe me, even if it's just an hour, the sunny side is brutal. As to further tips, read the first post on this thread, there's a lot of tips there, plus I update it every time we get new information. If you have any other specific questions let us know and welcome aboard.



Thanks for the scoop! I'm subbing and looking forward to learning more  Happy holidays


----------



## Itinkso

lovethattink said:


> Didn't itinkso start a SW dining  cancellation thread last year or was that for FTF? Maybe another one this year would help those seeking?



Last year I posted my FTF cancellation here and on the Dining Cancellation Thread under the Dining Reservations forum - I coordinated with a DISer who saw it on the Dining Thread... she was able to pick up all 5 even with me canceling from 2 separate accounts.
Here is the Cancellation Thread for May:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3346769
Here's the Cancellation Thread for June:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3359488


----------



## MaxsDad

Cluelyss said:


> Regarding the meals, definitely keep checking. I'd bet that a lot of people booked several when they were announced, and will eventually cancel the ones that don't end up fitting their plans.



Thanks for the tip. That is my plan but my wife called today and was able to get H&V dinner for Sunday the 17th, so at least we have that. We really want to try and get the breakfast so I am going to keep an eye out for that.


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> Last year I posted my FTF cancellation here and on the Dining Cancellation Thread under the Dining Reservations forum - I coordinated with a DISer who saw it on the Dining Thread... she was able to pick up all 5 even with me canceling from 2 separate accounts.
> Here is the Cancellation Thread for May:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3346769
> Here's the Cancellation Thread for June:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3359488




Sorry, for some reason I thought you started them. Glad you were able to help her.


----------



## Itinkso

lovethattink said:


> Sorry, for some reason I thought you started them. Glad you were able to help her.



No problem!  I'm not sure where most SWW people will check... here or the Cancellation Thread?


----------



## disneygrandma

While Christmas shopping, I noticed that a lot of stores had some cute SW t-shirts for boys & men, but didn't see anything for us girls.  Are there SW shirts made for girls?  Or do we have to settle for buying our shirts from the guys section?


----------



## lovethattink

disneygrandma said:


> While Christmas shopping, I noticed that a lot of stores had some cute SW t-shirts for boys & men, but didn't see anything for us girls.  Are there SW shirts made for girls?  Or do we have to settle for buying our shirts from the guys section?



If you do a search for Her Universe, you will see there are some great shirts, skirts, and dresses in girls, misses, and women sizes. They are sold from Her Universe, Hot Topic, and other retail and online outlets.

The products came about when Ashley Eckstein who played Ahsoka Tano in the Clone Wars was unable to find clothes for herself to wear. She began Her Universe.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

disneygrandma said:


> While Christmas shopping, I noticed that a lot of stores had some cute SW t-shirts for boys & men, but didn't see anything for us girls.  Are there SW shirts made for girls?  Or do we have to settle for buying our shirts from the guys section?



I think that there isn't nearly enough cool SW clothing for girls!! I was totally into SW as a kid, as is my daughter now. Selection is pretty disappointing out there. :-/


----------



## disneygrandma

I did not realize that Ashley had her own SW clothing line!  I'll be sure to check it out.

I love buying many items online, but when it comes to clothing, that's harder to do.  From store to store, brand to brand, the sizing is so different.  For clothing, I prefer to be able to hold the items up and see what they look like.  However, if most of the SW clothing for girls is online, then that's what I'll need to do.

Thanks!


----------



## Itinkso

redbubble.com has a long list of SW clothes, womens shirts are in the dropdown for each style:
http://www.redbubble.com/shop/star+wars

I ordered some Baymax shirts as gifts and the screen-printing was of good quality. One tip: redbubble sends out their shirts with an essence of grape bubblegum... My DD thought it was a little strange that her shirt smelled like grape... We had to google to find it's a redbubble "thing."


----------



## LATJLP

lovethattink said:


> If you do a search for Her Universe, you will see there are some great shirts, skirts, and dresses in girls, misses, and women sizes. They are sold from Her Universe, Hot Topic, and other retail and online outlets.
> 
> The products came about when Ashley Eckstein who played Ahsoka Tano in the Clone Wars was unable to find clothes for herself to wear. She began Her Universe.



A word of caution on Her Universe products.....when she first started they were high quality, but she has definitely moved to a lower quality in the last two years or so.....very thin fabric, tears easily, and no warranty on faulty products.  My daughter saved her money and bought a shirt....we got it in the mail and it had a pull in the fabric....asked for a return authorization to exchange it and was told sorry, it was fine when we shipped it.....ummm, so the post office kept the box is good shape but ripped the fabric inside?   $35 for a shirt she can't wear.   

Search and read reviews (that aren't on her blog/website) and you'll see we aren't the only ones with complaints about both quality and customer service.  

Hot Topic on the other hand is nice quality and great customer service!


----------



## lovethattink

disneygrandma said:


> I did not realize that Ashley had her own SW clothing line!  I'll be sure to check it out.
> 
> I love buying many items online, but when it comes to clothing, that's harder to do.  From store to store, brand to brand, the sizing is so different.  For clothing, I prefer to be able to hold the items up and see what they look like.  However, if most of the SW clothing for girls is online, then that's what I'll need to do.
> 
> Thanks!



During SWW, Her Universe had an area inside Darth's Mall and there was a dressing room.



Itinkso said:


> redbubble.com has a long list of SW clothes, womens shirts are in the dropdown for each style:
> http://www.redbubble.com/shop/star+wars
> 
> I ordered some Baymax shirts as gifts and the screen-printing was of good quality. One tip: redbubble sends out their shirts with an essence of grape bubblegum... My DD thought it was a little strange that her shirt smelled like grape... We had to google to find it's a redbubble "thing."



I'll have to check that out.



LATJLP said:


> A word of caution on Her Universe products.....when she first started they were high quality, but she has definitely moved to a lower quality in the last two years or so.....very thin fabric, tears easily, and no warranty on faulty products.  My daughter saved her money and bought a shirt....we got it in the mail and it had a pull in the fabric....asked for a return authorization to exchange it and was told sorry, it was fine when we shipped it.....ummm, so the post office kept the box is good shape but ripped the fabric inside?   $35 for a shirt she can't wear.
> 
> Search and read reviews (that aren't on her blog/website) and you'll see we aren't the only ones with complaints about both quality and customer service.
> 
> Hot Topic on the other hand is nice quality and great customer service!



I've bought a lot from Her Universe both online, from Hot topic and at Darth's Mall. I had a problem with a shirt I bought last Christmas to wear for SWW (2014)  which got a hole in it the first time  and an older one which got a hole right where the button is at the waist on my jeans over time. I talked to someone from Araca group. Each shirt was made by a different company for Her Universe, even though they were the same style. As for the return, I had no problems. The one was too old to return as they don't cover normal wear and tear. But the new one that got a hole right away, was taken care of. And the replacement shirt has been worn many times with no issues.

Did you speak to a manager? That's too sad that a shirt was never able to be worn.


----------



## Itinkso

(Sorry, Dream Along's Castle Party song is stuck in my head, for some reason...)

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654

I'll try to post the Roll Call link every so often.


----------



## yulilin3

Between my daughter and I we have many Her Universe items, not only Star Wars but Marvel and while some have been of poor quality most of them have stood the test of time and wear. 
Hot Topic is the other store we frequent for geek/nerd fashion and we've always been happy with their products.
There's a couple of cool SW shirts for women on the Disney Store site, as well as create your own items
http://www.disneystore.com/star-war...3D96%26numDim%3D&sort=sortProductsMostPopular
If you are buying from Her Universe online make sure to check the size chart, she has items for juniors, women and plus women


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> (Sorry, Dream Along's Castle Party song is stuck in my head, for some reason...)
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654
> 
> I'll try to post the Roll Call link every so often.



Love it. 
Join the Roll Call, the SW roll call, you're all invited to come and plan along
So let's get started, so much to do. Come join the Roll Call
The Feel the Force Roll Call, aha, Oh Boy!!


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Love it.
> Join the Roll Call, the SW roll call, you're all invited to come and plan along
> So let's get started, so much to do. Come join the Roll Call
> The Feel the Force Roll Call, aha, Oh Boy!!



This is absolutely perfect, yulilin!!! I've added it to the Roll Call! Because your family is so very talented, we now need a parody video to add to the Thread. I think I know a CM who can help with DAWM choreography and official Padawan moves!


----------



## msmama

I got 4 Her Universe shirts for Xmas and every one of them fits differently (same size). 

Zulily has Star Wars stuff every once in awhile and I've found stuff there, too.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> This is absolutely perfect, yulilin!!! I've added it to the Roll Call! Because your family is so very talented, we now need a parody video to add to the Thread. I think I know a CM who can help with DAWM choreography and official Padawan moves!



OMG!! that would be awesome!! I'll tell my son to start working on that


----------



## tots05

hello everyone... we have been to one star wars weekend in 2013 and we absolutely love it.  My son went and did the jedi training and was absolutely thrilled.  Im planning on making him and my youngest (4) do it in 2015 as well.  Our last visit was when there was no fastpass+ yet.  My question is, are the jedi training sign up done after rope drop or are they now via fastpass+?  any help will be truly appreciated.


----------



## Cluelyss

tots05 said:


> hello everyone... we have been to one star wars weekend in 2013 and we absolutely love it.  My son went and did the jedi training and was absolutely thrilled.  Im planning on making him and my youngest (4) do it in 2015 as well.  Our last visit was when there was no fastpass+ yet.  My question is, are the jedi training sign up done after rope drop or are they now via fastpass+?  any help will be truly appreciated.


Currently there is no FP+ for JTA, it's still done the old fashioned way!


----------



## tots05

Cluelyss said:


> Currently there is no FP+ for JTA, it's still done the old fashioned way!



thank you!  I am glad as we are booking offsite and I think fp+ will only be available for me 30days in advance and not the 60days afforded to others...


----------



## bandmhmommy

New to SWW, but not to Disney. Gonna be there for the last day of SWW and have a couple of questions. My Son and daughter (9 and 5) both LOVE Star Wars, and would be most interested in Jedi Academy (which they have both done before, just not on a special weekend) and meeting characters like Vadar, C-3PO, etc... But not really interested in meeting any of the actual actors. So, what is the best way to tackle getting to do those things? (I did make reservations for the Hollywood and vine special meal...)


----------



## lovethattink

bandmhmommy said:


> New to SWW, but not to Disney. Gonna be there for the last day of SWW and have a couple of questions. My Son and daughter (9 and 5) both LOVE Star Wars, and would be most interested in Jedi Academy (which they have both done before, just not on a special weekend) and meeting characters like Vadar, C-3PO, etc... But not really interested in meeting any of the actual actors. So, what is the best way to tackle getting to do those things? (I did make reservations for the Hollywood and vine special meal...)



For JTA sign ups, you need to be at the gate before rope drop. The park opening time for SWW is usually up to 30 minutes before the posted opening time.

Kennythepirate's website is a great place for character times and locations.


----------



## yulilin3

bandmhmommy said:


> New to SWW, but not to Disney. Gonna be there for the last day of SWW and have a couple of questions. My Son and daughter (9 and 5) both LOVE Star Wars, and would be most interested in Jedi Academy (which they have both done before, just not on a special weekend) and meeting characters like Vadar, C-3PO, etc... But not really interested in meeting any of the actual actors. So, what is the best way to tackle getting to do those things? (I did make reservations for the Hollywood and vine special meal...)





lovethattink said:


> For JTA sign ups, you need to be at the gate before rope drop. The park opening time for SWW is usually up to 30 minutes before the posted opening time.
> 
> Kennythepirate's website is a great place for character times and locations.


Just to add: make a list of the characters you want to meet and prioritize them
Darth Vader and Chewbacca are extremely popular and their lines stay consistently long all day. If you want to meet them plan to get in line as soon as you're done signing up for JTA.
Also JYA is basically the same as on non SWW days, it's less of a hassle to do it on non SWW if you can. Read the first post of this thread for further inside info on how the shows differ


----------



## lovethattink

Discounted room and package rates were just released today for SWW dates through June 15 up to 30% off!


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

lovethattink said:


> Discounted room and package rates were just released today for SWW dates through June 15 up to 30% off!



I jumped on this as soon as I saw it this morning and saved 3000.00 on our BCV stay!!


----------



## lovethattink

39CINDERELLA said:


> I jumped on this as soon as I saw it this morning and saved 3000.00 on our BCV stay!!



Wow! That's a huge savings!


----------



## yulilin3

FYI Her Universe is having end of the year sale:
http://www.heruniverse.com/sale.html


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Here's the link for the discount rates, and who gets what

http://www.mousesavers.com/walt-dis...ey-world-resort-hotel-discounts-codes/#spring

Looks like we (my BF and I) are going to get 20% OFF... WOOT WOOT, will be call about that tonight!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

they re only 11 each....

I love the Kessel Run shirt...

http://www.teefury.com/


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Article from Fortune:

http://fortune.com/2014/12/29/millennium-falcon-bob-iger/


----------



## love__goofy

Any thoughts..I just realized a couple of days about the Galactic breakfast.  I have tried numerous times over the past couple of days.  We are looking to go anytime during the last two weekends.

What are my chances of getting in?  Anyone know? 

Thanks!


----------



## dmband

My kids have been going nuts watching hyperspace hoopla on youtube.
One is clearly in front of the hat - is it always in front of the hat and general time(s)?
Tia


----------



## lovethattink

love__goofy said:


> Any thoughts..I just realized a couple of days about the Galactic breakfast.  I have tried numerous times over the past couple of days.  We are looking to go anytime during the last two weekends.
> 
> What are my chances of getting in?  Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks!



Keep calling back. Maybe someone will cancel between now and then.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

dmband said:


> My kids have been going nuts watching hyperspace hoopla on youtube.
> One is clearly in front of the hat - is it always in front of the hat and general time(s)?
> Tia



Last year they canceled hyperspace hoopla, I don't think they are going to have it anymore  They replaced it with the fireworks.


----------



## love__goofy

lovethattink said:


> Keep calling back. Maybe someone will cancel between now and then.



Does calling give any better chances than checking online?  Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

love__goofy said:


> Any thoughts..I just realized a couple of days about the Galactic breakfast.  I have tried numerous times over the past couple of days.  We are looking to go anytime during the last two weekends.
> 
> What are my chances of getting in?  Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks!



Th Galactic Breakfast is held everyday between May 4th through the last SWW. You have a better chance of getting a mid-week ADR. Check the a Dining Cancelation a Threads in the Dining forum as DISer will announce their canceled ADRS.



dmband said:


> My kids have been going nuts watching hyperspace hoopla on youtube.
> One is clearly in front of the hat - is it always in front of the hat and general time(s)?
> Tia



No more Hyperspace Hoopla. When Disney acquired Star Wars/LucasFilms, they ended Hyperspace.


----------



## lovethattink

No Hoopla starting last year. And no hat starting soon...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

love__goofy said:


> Any thoughts..I just realized a couple of days about the Galactic breakfast.  I have tried numerous times over the past couple of days.  We are looking to go anytime during the last two weekends.
> 
> What are my chances of getting in?  Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks!



Keep trying, do not give up... there will be cancellations closer to the event because people booked more than one to make sure they have flexibility in their schedules.


----------



## msmama

The Sunrise Student said:


> Here's the link for the discount rates, and who gets what
> 
> http://www.mousesavers.com/walt-dis...ey-world-resort-hotel-discounts-codes/#spring
> 
> Looks like we (my BF and I) are going to get 20% OFF... WOOT WOOT, will be call about that tonight!



Thanks!!

I saved 30%!!!  Enough for a whole other trip, lol!!!  

Just FYI - the woman was telling me the phones were INSANE yesterday (but seemed to be better today).  I tried the regular 407 WDISNEY number and got "all circuits busy, try again later" but when I called the number listed on the MDE page, I had 0 wait and the nicest CM EVER!!!  

(Also, the Disney website told me my room category was no longer available, but she managed to find it no problem).  

Also, for those looking for shirts for kids (not themselves), my Target had a TON of SW shirts!! (And some look like they might fit an adult, so...)


----------



## The Sunrise Student

msmama said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I saved 30%!!!  Enough for a whole other trip, lol!!!
> 
> Just FYI - the woman was telling me the phones were INSANE yesterday (but seemed to be better today).  I tried the regular 407 WDISNEY number and got "all circuits busy, try again later" but when I called the number listed on the MDE page, I had 0 wait and the nicest CM EVER!!!
> 
> (Also, the Disney website told me my room category was no longer available, but she managed to find it no problem).
> 
> Also, for those looking for shirts for kids (not themselves), my Target had a TON of SW shirts!! (And some look like they might fit an adult, so...)



That's an awesome discount, we are Club Level so it should be 20% for us... Would love to call right now but long distance from work phone is a no no, and don't have my cell phone at work so I have to wait until tonight


----------



## lovethattink

I booked a couple of the weekends online yesterday morning. But as volume increased it became harder to get the website to work. I called and booked another by phone.  TA friends of mine spent hours yesterday for clients. Glad it's better today. Standard rooms seemed to be going quickly.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> I booked a couple of the weekends online yesterday morning. But as volume increased it became harder to get the website to work. I called and booked another by phone.  TA friends of mine spent hours yesterday for clients. Glad it's better today. Standard rooms seemed to be going quickly.



I've had my room booked for months now, last time (for SWW in 2014) the discounts happened I just called and they added it to the current reservation with no problem, hoping the same holds true this time. I was told by the CM I talked to when booking that I should continue to look for deals and call them back when they occur.

I'll give a report tonight and let folks know how easy/hard it was to do.


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> I've had my room booked for months now, last time (for SWW in 2014) the discounts happened I just called and they added it to the current reservation with no problem, hoping the same holds true this time. I was told by the CM I talked to when booking that I should continue to look for deals and call them back when they occur.
> 
> I'll give a report tonight and let folks know how easy/hard it was to do.



I'm sure you'll have no problem.

It's the standard rooms at MOD resorts that seemed to be going fast. Wasn't much price different between a standard at a value and a standard at at Mod. The mod standard was cheaper than a value preferred when I was looking.


----------



## Barbara C

I booked our room (BC) and ADRs (H&V and Sci-Fi) just yesterday.  I had no problem getting the ADRs but did get them for Thursday and Monday so that probably made it easier.  Going the third weekend and will be there May 28 - June 1.  It will be me and my two DSs - 11 and 9.  They have no idea and will be thrilled!!  Dh and DD will stay behind.

I am going to keep checking here for the FtF package.  If they have it, do you think it will be released soon?

Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

I think with rooms released now, it only makes sense to offer the package next, assuming they are doing it again for 2015. My guess is between now and March. I know that's quite a large time frame. Last year at this point we knew the hosts. This year that hasn't been announced either. Hoping that announcement comes soon. 

Hopefully the FP+ show announcements will come at the 60 day point, though I expect it more at the 30 day point to even the field for AP and day guests. I don't remember when they were announced last year. Yulinlin3?


----------



## msmama

Post 1 says that shows are tier 1 fast passes which I assume means they are one of your three (this is my first fp+ trip but I feel like I'm fairly knowledgable).  So no seeing a show and riding Buzz the same day without wait?

Do you think there's any chance of the character meets becoming FP things?


----------



## lovethattink

msmama said:


> Post 1 says that shows are tier 1 fast passes which I assume means they are one of your three (this is my first fp+ trip but I feel like I'm fairly knowledgable).  So no seeing a show and riding Buzz the same day without wait?
> 
> Do you think there's any chance of the character meets becoming FP things?



I would love to see character meets become FP+, but I think chances are very slim.

Yes, the shows were tier 1 and as far as I know, DAS was not accepted.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I made the call, I was off the phone with in 30 minutes tonight!

Since we already had a 10 day hopper pass we only went down approximately $20 for the tickets.

However we then went down an additional $1750 on the hotel stay... woot woot!

Saved a great hunk of cash there!

It was no problem applying the discount to an existing reservation. I highly recommend making reservations ahead of time then altering them as needed.

Remember you can make payments on them as you go and you can cancel up to 30 days ahead of time with no penalty! It's the best of both worlds... cause then you don't rack up a credit card charges either!


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> I made the call, I was off the phone with in 30 minutes tonight!
> 
> Since we already had a 10 day hopper pass we only went down approximately $20 for the tickets.
> 
> However we then went down an additional $1750 on the hotel stay... woot woot!
> 
> Saved a great hunk of cash there!
> 
> It was no problem applying the discount to an existing reservation. I highly recommend making reservations ahead of time then altering them as needed.
> 
> Remember you can make payments on them as you go and you can cancel up to 30 days ahead of time with no penalty! It's the best of both worlds... cause then you don't rack up a credit card charges either!



Congrats on your savings!


----------



## love__goofy

hiroMYhero said:


> Th Galactic Breakfast is held everyday between May 4th through the last SWW. You have a better chance of getting a mid-week ADR. Check the a Dining Cancelation a Threads in the Dining forum as DISer will announce their canceled ADRS.
> 
> 
> YIPPEE!  Thank you so much!  I did not realize they were available during the week.  I was able to snag a reservation on a Thursday.  I love the DIS!


----------



## hiroMYhero

love__goofy said:


> hiroMYhero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Th Galactic Breakfast is held everyday between May 4th through the last SWW. You have a better chance of getting a mid-week ADR. Check the a Dining Cancelation a Threads in the Dining forum as DISer will announce their canceled ADRS.
> 
> 
> YIPPEE!  Thank you so much!  I did not realize they were available during the week.  I was able to snag a reservation on a Thursday.  I love the DIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I'm glad that worked out for you and that you were able to decipher my strangely word-predicted message.
Click to expand...


----------



## TLMcMarks

Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine.... Can anybody tell me what this is exactly?  Character Dinner maybe?


----------



## Itinkso

TLMcMarks said:


> Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine.... Can anybody tell me what this is exactly?  Character Dinner maybe?



A two-credit dining plan character meal. It's held from May 4th through the very last SWW day in June. The characters are Jedi Mic, Leia Minnie, Trooper Donald, Vader Goofy, and Ewok Chipmunks. It can also be booked as the Fantasmic Dining Package for the reserved seating.


----------



## disneygrandma

It's a SW themed buffet meal at H&V.  Disney characters are in SW costumes.


----------



## minerva78

Hello all.  After going back and forth for the past two months about whether or not to do a Disney trip, I finally decided to take the plunge and commit, and we plan to be there for a Star Wars weekend!  . My tentative dates are May 23 (or 24) to May 30 and we plan to be at HS on Friday May 29 for SWW.  It will be me, my husband, and our two girls who will be 6 and 7 at the time.  This is our first family Disney trip, but I've been researching Disney for years, I just feel like I'm finally able to commit to a trip!  I am a casual Star Wars fan, my girls watched some of the animated series, but my husband is a huge fan, so SWW is mainly for him.  But I am the trip researcher so I've got a lot to learn about SWW.  

I've got ADRs booked, but I am still deciding on where to stay - I have a reservation at the Embassy Suites LBV South, but I am considering an onsite stay at POFQ or CS Business class, or offsite at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  I got a nice pin code that is better than the current spring discount, so that is tempting.  So many decisions.  Once our dates are completely set (I'm still looking to see if the week or two before may be better) I'll post up here about any SWW character meal cancellations in case someone wants to coordinate trying to get the spot.  It looks like I've got a lot of reading on this thread, lol.  But I'm lookng forward to learning as much as I can!


----------



## yulilin3

TLMcMarks said:


> Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine.... Can anybody tell me what this is exactly?  Character Dinner maybe?



Here's the info on the Disney site. You can click on the meal you're interested for more information
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/


----------



## yulilin3

Wanted to wish you all a Happy 2015. I have a friend that doesn't say "Have a great day", instead he says "Create yourself a great day". So with that in mind I say "Create Yourself a Great Year...one day at a time".





Let the planning continue....


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> Congrats on your savings!



Thanks... we are splurging big time with a CL at AKL so every bit helps... Never done CL room before... since we are going to be there for 11 nights thought it would be worth a try this trip. We are normally park commandos but with the length of this one I figure we will have to breathe some where


----------



## The Sunrise Student

hiroMYhero said:


> Th Galactic Breakfast is held everyday between May 4th through the last SWW. You have a better chance of getting a mid-week ADR. Check the a Dining Cancelation a Threads in the Dining forum as DISer will announce their canceled ADRS.
> 
> 
> YIPPEE!  Thank you so much!  I did not realize they were available during the week.  I was able to snag a reservation on a Thursday.  I love the DIS!



Very awesome!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

minerva78 said:


> Hello all.  After going back and forth for the past two months about whether or not to do a Disney trip, I finally decided to take the plunge and commit, and we plan to be there for a Star Wars weekend!  . My tentative dates are May 23 (or 24) to May 30 and we plan to be at HS on Friday May 29 for SWW.  It will be me, my husband, and our two girls who will be 6 and 7 at the time.  This is our first family Disney trip, but I've been researching Disney for years, I just feel like I'm finally able to commit to a trip!  I am a casual Star Wars fan, my girls watched some of the animated series, but my husband is a huge fan, so SWW is mainly for him.  But I am the trip researcher so I've got a lot to learn about SWW.
> 
> I've got ADRs booked, but I am still deciding on where to stay - I have a reservation at the Embassy Suites LBV South, but I am considering an onsite stay at POFQ or CS Business class, or offsite at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  I got a nice pin code that is better than the current spring discount, so that is tempting.  So many decisions.  Once our dates are completely set (I'm still looking to see if the week or two before may be better) I'll post up here about any SWW character meal cancellations in case someone wants to coordinate trying to get the spot.  It looks like I've got a lot of reading on this thread, lol.  But I'm lookng forward to learning as much as I can!



Congratulations on taking the plunge, what a real treat your first family Disney vacation and to SWW no less. Even if you are not a super SW fan the SWW has alot to offer for every type of SW fan.


If you see my signature, I have stayed off property and on. It all depends on how you travel. 

Here's a few questions that might sway you either way:

1. are you driving or flying?

2. Is your only plan to visit WDW or do you plan to see alternate locations in Orlando while you are there?

I will have additional questions once you answer those... but here is why I started this line of questioning and it might help you spin some ideas around.

IF you are flying and are only planning to visit WDW I suggest staying on property. Here's why....

1. Magical Express will pick you up from the airport and take you right to your resort (they even get your bags for you)!

A. HUGE benefit here is you don't have to make transportation arrangements!​B. You can used Disney Transportation to get around to the parks.​C. They check your bags back in at the airport, you do that at the resort and then they take you back to the airport, no fuss there either!​
2. You can make your FP reservations earlier than people who stay off property.

So weight the cost of your transport to the additional cost of on property resort. Then add to it you can start paying on your resort now and not have a large bill on your credit card after.

We have done both, and depending on what we are doing... this year with a long trip we are actually going to take a two day venture over to Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure. But in 2014 we did a long weekend and just used all the Disney transport cause we were only going to see WDW and not venture out.


----------



## The Sunrise Student




----------



## Koh1977

When do they usually do the special fireworks?  Friday, Saturday, and Sunday nights?


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> When do they usually do the special fireworks?  Friday, Saturday, and Sunday nights?



yes, only on the weekends during SWW


----------



## pucknasty

just committed to June 6-13. SWW on the 7th with my step dad and mom. stoked!


----------



## yulilin3

pucknasty said:


> just committed to June 6-13. SWW on the 7th with my step dad and mom. stoked!



 awesome. Check out the SWW Roll Call thread if you want your name to be added to the list.


----------



## Koh1977

pucknasty said:


> just committed to June 6-13. SWW on the 7th with my step dad and mom. stoked!



Planning for the week before that!  Trying to figure out specific dates...not die-hard SW fans, but definitely want to see the fireworks (probably on the 31st) and do the HV dinner with Jedi Mickey and friends sometime during the week.  Any other not-to-miss things?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

pucknasty said:


> just committed to June 6-13. SWW on the 7th with my step dad and mom. stoked!



Congrats, have a wonderful time! Keep reading at least the first page of this thread, planning with Yulilin is the only way to travel to SWW


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> Planning for the week before that!  Trying to figure out specific dates...not die-hard SW fans, but definitely want to see the fireworks (probably on the 31st) and do the HV dinner with Jedi Mickey and friends sometime during the week. _* Any other not-to-miss things?*_



on the first page is all the info on the shows that were offered during last years SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Congrats, have a wonderful time! Keep reading at least the first page of this thread,* planning with Yulilin is the only way to travel to SWW*



you are too kind, it's a team effort. I enjoy helping everyone plan their SWW day(s). Hope I can meet all of you this year.


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> on the first page is all the info on the shows that were offered during last years SWW.



Thanks!!


----------



## Candleshoe

Is the Symphony in the Stars in PLACE of Fantasmic or in addition to?

Also is it in the same location?  IOW are you in the theater, or are you down the main street looking up?


----------



## Cluelyss

Candleshoe said:


> Is the Symphony in the Stars in PLACE of Fantasmic or in addition to?  Also is it in the same location?  IOW are you in the theater, or are you down the main street looking up?


Last year they were in addition to, and were shot off at the end of Hollywood Blvd. Not sure if the removal of the sorcerers hat will affect this at all? Though I imagine it would only make the view better.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Candleshoe said:


> Is the Symphony in the Stars in PLACE of Fantasmic or in addition to?
> 
> Also is it in the same location?  IOW are you in the theater, or are you down the main street looking up?



Not the same area. Fireworks were shot off behind the Graumans Theater. Now that the hat will be gone, no telling how that will look now. Vistas from the street would likely be better.

Fantasmic still presented in its theater.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Last year they were in addition to, and were shot off at the end of Hollywood Blvd. Not sure if the removal of the sorcerers hat will affect this at all? *Though I imagine it would only make the view better*.





MakiraMarlena said:


> Not the same area. Fireworks were shot off behind the Graumans Theater. Now that the hat will be gone, *no telling how that will look now*. Vistas from the street would likely be better.
> 
> Fantasmic still presented in its theater.



something like this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlL92VQvQIU
we always perfer to watch the fireworks at DHS from Echo Lake, sitting on a table right across from Prime Time, not exactly centered but a completely unobstructed view. This is my video from NYE a couple of nights ago, sorry for the shakiness but forgot to take the tripod
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckWB8IcnD4E&list=UUarxr8vv__ZzTNGkYWPTUuw


----------



## Artax

Long time lurker to the boards and the SWW threads, never posted. Been to Star Wars weekend for the past 2 years. Just booked another trim for May 8-16th so we will hit day one again for a full day and maybe a partial second day. Decided I should join the party and say Hi. Met a few people from here last year in line for chewy, my son and I were first in line on day one. Also meet kennythepirate in line for darth maul. We had a great time mostly meeting characters and getting autographs for a quilt for my son. He got his quilt for Christmas and it turned out great. Will post pictures when I get to 10 posts, but wanted to make an apperance and introduce myself. 

Also waiting impatiently for the Feel the Force package to open. Didnt get to do it last year becuase we had a party of 10 and it sold out before we could all get in. Hopeing and crossing fingers we can get in this year.


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> Long time lurker to the boards and the SWW threads, never posted. Been to Star Wars weekend for the past 2 years. Just booked another trim for May 8-16th so we will hit day one again for a full day and maybe a partial second day. Decided I should join the party and say Hi. Met a few people from here last year in line for chewy, my son and I were first in line on day one. Also meet kennythepirate in line for darth maul. We had a great time mostly meeting characters and getting autographs for a quilt for my son. He got his quilt for Christmas and it turned out great. Will post pictures when I get to 10 posts, but wanted to make an apperance and introduce myself.
> 
> Also waiting impatiently for the Feel the Force package to open. Didnt get to do it last year becuase we had a party of 10 and it sold out before we could all get in. Hopeing and crossing fingers we can get in this year.


----------



## Artax

yulilin3 said:


>



Thanks for the warm welcome yulilin.

Your posts the past few years have been very helpful so thank you for that too.


----------



## Beezle2

We are headed to SWW for the last weekend June 12, 13, 14. This is our first time attending and we will do the HV dinner on the 14th. Will we be able to do everything or most everything in those 3 days? We probably won't be interested in the stuff that we would have to line up at 3 am for, but would like to see some of the other characters.

I am planning to be at HS for all 3 days but maybe 2 would be enough?


----------



## yulilin3

Beezle2 said:


> We are headed to SWW for the last weekend June 12, 13, 14. This is our first time attending and we will do the HV dinner on the 14th. Will we be able to do everything or most everything in those 3 days? We probably won't be interested in the stuff that we would have to line up at 3 am for, but would like to see some of the other characters.
> 
> I am planning to be at HS for all 3 days but maybe 2 would be enough?



When you say everything is that including all the characters available and all the shows?
3 days should be enough to accomplish all of them. Make sure to make a list of which characters are in your priority list. This list will be helpful to meet all of them with the least amount of time.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> something like this
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlL92VQvQIU
> we always perfer to watch the fireworks at DHS from Echo Lake, sitting on a table right across from Prime Time, not exactly centered but a completely unobstructed view. This is my video from NYE a couple of nights ago, sorry for the shakiness but forgot to take the tripod
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckWB8IcnD4E&list=UUarxr8vv__ZzTNGkYWPTUuw



Awesome!  Thanks everyone!

Do the fireworks come after Fantasmic! ?   If so do you go from the theater over to Echo Lake?


----------



## minerva78

The Sunrise Student said:


> Congratulations on taking the plunge, what a real treat your first family Disney vacation and to SWW no less. Even if you are not a super SW fan the SWW has alot to offer for every type of SW fan.
> 
> 
> If you see my signature, I have stayed off property and on. It all depends on how you travel.
> 
> Here's a few questions that might sway you either way:
> 
> 1. are you driving or flying?
> 
> 2. Is your only plan to visit WDW or do you plan to see alternate locations in Orlando while you are there?
> 
> I will have additional questions once you answer those... but here is why I started this line of questioning and it might help you spin some ideas around.
> 
> IF you are flying and are only planning to visit WDW I suggest staying on property. Here's why....
> 
> 1. Magical Express will pick you up from the airport and take you right to your resort (they even get your bags for you)!
> 
> A. HUGE benefit here is you don't have to make transportation arrangements!​B. You can used Disney Transportation to get around to the parks.​C. They check your bags back in at the airport, you do that at the resort and then they take you back to the airport, no fuss there either!​
> 2. You can make your FP reservations earlier than people who stay off property.
> 
> So weight the cost of your transport to the additional cost of on property resort. Then add to it you can start paying on your resort now and not have a large bill on your credit card after.
> 
> We have done both, and depending on what we are doing... this year with a long trip we are actually going to take a two day venture over to Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure. But in 2014 we did a long weekend and just used all the Disney transport cause we were only going to see WDW and not venture out.



Thanks for all of the helpful information!  We will be driving down and will just be going to Disney.  I finally decided to stay at Bonnet Creek though, and I'm really excited about it!  I thought my husband was leaning more to onsite, but he finally realized he liked the idea of having two separate bedrooms and more space, especially since I am planning a non-park day at the resort, so Bonnet Creek it is.  I also changed my dates, lol.  Now we will be going May 16 - 23 and doing HS on the 17th.  I know DH would prefer to go the first weekend, and I figured the week would be less crowded than Memorial Day week. 

Since we're staying offsite, we'll be paying out of pocket for meals.  I have both the Sci Fi breakfast and H&V dinner reserved and I wonder if it will be a bit overkill, also take up too much time.  I definitely want to keep the breakfast, because these are the only characters DH wants to see.  I'm not sure about the dinner, although I thnk my girls will like those characters.  I think I read a review on some website by someone who preferred the breakfast to dinner, but I don't remember where I read this.  Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Artax said:


> Long time lurker to the boards and the SWW threads, never posted. Been to Star Wars weekend for the past 2 years. Just booked another trim for *May 8-16th* so we will hit day one again for a full day and maybe a partial second day. Decided I should join the party and say Hi. *Met a few people from here last year in line for chewy, my son and I were first in line on day one*. Also *meet kennythepirate in line for darth maul. *We had a great time mostly meeting characters and getting autographs for a quilt for my son. He got his quilt for Christmas and it turned out great. Will post pictures when I get to 10 posts, but wanted to make an apperance and introduce myself.
> 
> Also waiting impatiently for the Feel the Force package to open. Didnt get to do it last year becuase we had a party of 10 and it sold out before we could all get in. Hopeing and crossing fingers we can get in this year.



We probably met you last year - we were 3rd in line for Chewy first weekend first day!  DD was dressed as Jedi Bultar Swan.

We'll be there from the 13th - 19th this year and will probably see Chewy first thing on the Friday.

I saw Kenny in line for Darth Maul but was too shy to say anything!

Welcome!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Candleshoe said:


> Awesome!  Thanks everyone!  Do the fireworks come after Fantasmic! ?   If so do you go from the theater over to Echo Lake?


Last year they moved to 2 showings of F!, one before and one after (9 and 10:30).


----------



## Cluelyss

minerva78 said:


> Thanks for all of the helpful information!  We will be driving down and will just be going to Disney.  I finally decided to stay at Bonnet Creek though, and I'm really excited about it!  I thought my husband was leaning more to onsite, but he finally realized he liked the idea of having two separate bedrooms and more space, especially since I am planning a non-park day at the resort, so Bonnet Creek it is.  I also changed my dates, lol.  Now we will be going May 16 - 23 and doing HS on the 17th.  I know DH would prefer to go the first weekend, and I figured the week would be less crowded than Memorial Day week.  Since we're staying offsite, we'll be paying out of pocket for meals.  I have both the Sci Fi breakfast and H&V dinner reserved and I wonder if it will be a bit overkill, also take up too much time.  I definitely want to keep the breakfast, because these are the only characters DH wants to see.  I'm not sure about the dinner, although I thnk my girls will like those characters.  I think I read a review on some website by someone who preferred the breakfast to dinner, but I don't remember where I read this.  Anyone have any opinions?


Kenny the Pirate has great reviews of both meals on his website. We have both meals booked as well, for the same reason - breakfast characters for DH, dinner characters for the kids. Since we are making this trip primarily to experience SWW, I don't think it's overkill at all!!


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Awesome!  Thanks everyone!
> 
> Do the fireworks come after Fantasmic! ?   If so do you go from the theater over to Echo Lake?



last year they had F! at 9pm and 10:30pm. Symphony in the Stars was at 9:45pm
I always recommend watching the second Fantasmic! because it's hard to get out of the theater and into position for the fireworks.


----------



## Wendybird55

We have been to Disney many times, but this will be our first time going to SWW. We will be there May 20-25. I have already made ADRs for SW breakfast and dinner. One of the other draws for this weekend is the possibility of 24. hr event that weekend. Any SWW experts...do you think if there is another 24 hr. event that going to SWW on that day is a good idea as it will be less crowded due to 24 hr event? Also, since we will be there Memorial Day weekend, do you think SWW will be that much more crowded due to holiday?

I can't change dates as we have airfare and such plus this weekend works as DS will miss less school. So this is more or a curiosity question.


Thanks!


----------



## shelbyf31

My goal is to have the kids meet Chewie first thing. With the park opening at 8am will he be there at 8?


----------



## TLMcMarks

Artax said:


> Long time lurker to the boards and the SWW threads, never posted. Been to Star Wars weekend for the past 2 years. Just booked another trim for May 8-16th so we will hit day one again for a full day and maybe a partial second day. Decided I should join the party and say Hi. Met a few people from here last year in line for chewy, my son and I were first in line on day one. Also meet kennythepirate in line for darth maul. We had a great time mostly meeting characters and getting autographs for a quilt for my son. He got his quilt for Christmas and it turned out great. Will post pictures when I get to 10 posts, but wanted to make an apperance and introduce myself.  Also waiting impatiently for the Feel the Force package to open. Didnt get to do it last year becuase we had a party of 10 and it sold out before we could all get in. Hopeing and crossing fingers we can get in this year.


What is Feel the Force pkg?


----------



## Cluelyss

shelbyf31 said:


> My goal is to have the kids meet Chewie first thing. With the park opening at 8am will he be there at 8?


He started meeting at 8 am last year. Assume this year would be the same - we will know for sure closer to the start of SWW.


----------



## Cluelyss

TLMcMarks said:


> What is Feel the Force pkg?


 Feel the Force was a premium package first offered last year (for an additional cost) which included a reserved viewing area for the parade and fireworks, as well as drinks and desserts before the fireworks. No word yet as to if/when this will be offered again this year. There are a few reviews earlier in this thread, and I've located a few threads from last year that discuss the package in detail if you want some particulars on what specifically was available.


----------



## Artax

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> We probably met you last year - we were 3rd in line for Chewy first weekend first day!  DD was dressed as Jedi Bultar Swan.
> 
> We'll be there from the 13th - 19th this year and will probably see Chewy first thing on the Friday.
> 
> I saw Kenny in line for Darth Maul but was too shy to say anything!
> 
> Welcome!!



Yes I believe you were the one I remember meeting that day. I saw some pictures here on DISboards of your daughter a few weeks after our trip so I knew it was you, I just coudldnt recall your username. I think the two girls between us in line were also from DISboards but I don't know what their usernames are. But they followed me to darth maul and talked to kennythepirate after I talked with him for a few minutes.


----------



## Beezle2

yulilin3 said:


> When you say everything is that including all the characters available and all the shows?
> 3 days should be enough to accomplish all of them. Make sure to make a list of which characters are in your priority list. This list will be helpful to meet all of them with the least amount of time.



I want to do all the shows. Not sure what the group will want to do for characters. We will probably want to do some of the costumed ones but pretty sure no one will want to be in line at 3 a.m to get FP for the real actors of the shows. I will keep an eye on the list of character for when we go


----------



## yulilin3

Wendybird55 said:


> We have been to Disney many times, but this will be our first time going to SWW. We will be there May 20-25. I have already made ADRs for SW breakfast and dinner. One of the other draws for this weekend is the possibility of 24. hr event that weekend. Any SWW experts...do you think if there is another 24 hr. event that going to SWW on that day is a good idea as it will be less crowded due to 24 hr event? Also, since we will be there Memorial Day weekend, do you think SWW will be that much more crowded due to holiday?
> 
> I can't change dates as we have airfare and such plus this weekend works as DS will miss less school. So this is more or a curiosity question.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


The 24 hours event at MK doesn't really affect the crowds for SWW. Many, if nor most, od the people that go to SWW are people that come every year, they come just for SWW. Memorial day weekend does tend to put the crowds a bit bigger but not really that much of a difference with any other weekends.



shelbyf31 said:


> My goal is to have the kids meet Chewie first thing. With the park opening at 8am will he be there at 8?


Remember that the official park opening will say 8am but the open the park around 7:30am. They do the Sotrmtrooper show welcoming everyone to SWW at Hollywood and Vine (you are roped out until the stormtroopers let you in) then you go inside. So if Chewie is a priority be at the entrance no later than 7:20am and head straight for his line. He began his meet at 8am everyday last year.



Beezle2 said:


> I want to do all the shows. Not sure what the group will want to do for characters. We will probably want to do some of the costumed ones but pretty sure no one will want to be in line at 3 a.m to get FP for the real actors of the shows. I will keep an eye on the list of character for when we go



Go to Kenny the Pirates site (link in first post) he has the list of all the characters that were here last year. The shows take a chunk of time, even if you have a fo for one of them you have to get in line at least 30 min, before each one if you're in standby so 3 days will help achieve all of the shows. Does anyone want to do JTA?


----------



## glassslippergirl

Hello. It looks like we will be going to SWW the weekend of May 22 and possibly one other weekend depending on the celebrities. May 22 is DH's birthday, and I'm surprising him with the SW breakfast at Sci Fi. I'd like to find a Jango Fett shirt for him (size XXL) and a Boba Fett shirt for DS2 (size 3-4t or XS). Ideally, I'd like them to coordinate. I'm coming up short on a web search. Does anyone have any ideas where I can find something like this or have it made? Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

glassslippergirl said:


> Hello. It looks like we will be going to SWW the weekend of May 22 and possibly one other weekend depending on the celebrities. May 22 is DH's birthday, and I'm surprising him with the SW breakfast at Sci Fi. I'd like to find a Jango Fett shirt for him (size XXL) and a Boba Fett shirt for DS2 (size 3-4t or XS). Ideally, I'd like them to coordinate. I'm coming up short on a web search. Does anyone have any ideas where I can find something like this or have it made? Thanks!


Have you checked etsy? Try a Star Wars search there.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Artax said:


> Yes I believe you were the one I remember meeting that day. I saw some pictures here on DISboards of your daughter a few weeks after our trip so I knew it was you, I just coudldnt recall your username. I think the two girls between us in line were also from DISboards but I don't know what their usernames are. But they followed me to darth maul and talked to kennythepirate after I talked with him for a few minutes.



yes!  The girls that were 2nd in line post here under something like (I hope I'm remembering this correctly) OhioStateBuckeyes.  I just told DH that you posted about the Chewy line and he couldn't believe it


----------



## Beezle2

yulilin3 said:


> Go to Kenny the Pirates site (link in first post) he has the list of all the characters that were here last year. The shows take a chunk of time, even if you have a fo for one of them you have to get in line at least 30 min, before each one if you're in standby so 3 days will help achieve all of the shows. Does anyone want to do JTA?



Thank you yulilin! I looked over KtP's site and made a few decisions. I have the Sci-Fi bfast reserved on Friday the 12th and also the HV dinner on Sunday the 14th. I was thinking of canceling the bfast but I am going to keep them both even though I think it is stupid expensive. I counted 10 characters we can cross off our list with the meals and since we are there this time for Star Wars that's a big amount of good characters. Another 10 or so over 3 days plus the shows and the parade once will make us feel like we really got to experience Star Wars at Disney. I am going to skip the Feel the Force thing and also go counter service for the rest of the trip for lunches to make myself feel better about spending so much on those 2 meals,  the price is giving me the vapors!! 

Also no need for JTA for us, no little kids this trip!


----------



## yulilin3

Beezle2 said:


> Thank you yulilin! I looked over KtP's site and made a few decisions. I have the Sci-Fi bfast reserved on Friday the 12th and also the HV dinner on Sunday the 14th. I was thinking of canceling the bfast but I am going to keep them both even though I think it is stupid expensive. I counted 10 characters we can cross off our list with the meals and since we are there this time for Star Wars that's a big amount of good characters. Another 10 or so over 3 days plus the shows and the parade once will make us feel like we really got to experience Star Wars at Disney. I am going to skip the Feel the Force thing and also go counter service for the rest of the trip for lunches to make myself feel better about spending so much on those 2 meals,  the price is giving me the vapors!!
> 
> Also no need for JTA for us, no little kids this trip!



The character meals are a great timesaver for the characters. But I agree it's super expensive. From the characters that are not in the meals the biggest line will be Chewbacca (do that first thing one morning) followed by Darth Maul . Other than that all the other characters are pretty easy to get. Maybe 15 to 30 mini. waits.
For the parade plan on getting a spot early if you want a shady spot (left side of Hollywood Blvd as you face GMR) it gets super steamy being on the other side even if it's only for 1 hour. It takes a toll.


----------



## Artax

Beezle2 said:


> Thank you yulilin! I looked over KtP's site and made a few decisions. I have the Sci-Fi bfast reserved on Friday the 12th and also the HV dinner on Sunday the 14th. I was thinking of canceling the bfast but I am going to keep them both even though I think it is stupid expensive. I counted 10 characters we can cross off our list with the meals and since we are there this time for Star Wars that's a big amount of good characters. Another 10 or so over 3 days plus the shows and the parade once will make us feel like we really got to experience Star Wars at Disney. I am going to skip the Feel the Force thing and also go counter service for the rest of the trip for lunches to make myself feel better about spending so much on those 2 meals,  the price is giving me the vapors!!
> 
> Also no need for JTA for us, no little kids this trip!





yulilin3 said:


> The character meals are a great timesaver for the characters. But I agree it's super expensive.



I do have to say they are expensive but if they put the disney characters inside darth maul again its worth it. At least for opening day if thats the only day you will make. We didnt even make it into darth maul until late afternoon when they stopped meeting last year becuase that place was so busy so we didnt get to see them. I was a little dissapointed they weren't outside again like the previous year.

I am not making that mistake again, I booked H&V for an off SWW day to not take up time during our day. We did scifi last year so I dont think its a must do for us this time.


----------



## Artax

One other thing I forgot to mention. Darth Vader and Chewy are definitely the longest lines but if you want to meet all of those pesky disney characters dressed up in thier star wars gear it can also take some massive time. Mainly becuase they rotate. In 2013 it took us 5 times through the line to finally get darth goofy and stormtrooper donald. We missed them by 2 families twice. We ended up going back a second day just to finally get them becuase my son was so dissapointed.

That right there may also make the H&V worth it to some, including me this year.


----------



## bgg319

We will be there the last weekend of SWW.  My question to you good folks.  Which would be the better day to go Friday or Sunday.  I am leaning Friday since more locals would be working on Friday.  What do you guys think?  TIA.


----------



## Cluelyss

bgg319 said:


> We will be there the last weekend of SWW.  My question to you good folks.  Which would be the better day to go Friday or Sunday.  I am leaning Friday since more locals would be working on Friday.  What do you guys think?  TIA.


I've read that Fridays are normally the least crowded day, so would agree. Add that to your Sunday being THE last day of SWW, and I'd definitely do Friday!


----------



## ibela

bgg319 said:


> We will be there the last weekend of SWW.  My question to you good folks.  Which would be the better day to go Friday or Sunday.  I am leaning Friday since more locals would be working on Friday.  What do you guys think?  TIA.



That was my thought and am going Friday as well.


----------



## Candleshoe

Artax said:


> I do have to say they are expensive but if they put the disney characters inside darth maul again its worth it.
> ..snip...



What do you mean if they put characters inside darth maul? 


Also I have another fireworks/Fantasmic! question.  
I'm considering (only considering b/c it's expensive for 8!!) getting the Feel The Force which gets us the reserved seating for the fireworks AND the Hollywood & Vine character meal with F! reserved seating.  However, it's for the first showing of F! and the advice above was to watch the fireworks and do the 2nd seating of F!. 

Sooo confused.

Also if it were you and you could only do one, would you do the SW Dine-in Breakfast (on a weekday), or the H&V chars?

My main concern is I like to ride rides at Rope Drop and i worry about a pre-opening breakfast and getting to TSMM at rope drop.  

We've done park opening breakfasts before (CP, Tusker house) and rarely do we get out before the people start surging in.  Since we'd be going with newbies I would hate to be all "hurry hurry" through breakfast.

I guess I could try for as late a morning breakfast as possible.  Hmm..


----------



## Itinkso

Candleshoe said:


> What do you mean if they put characters inside darth maul?
> 
> 
> Also I have another fireworks/Fantasmic! question.
> I'm considering (only considering b/c it's expensive for 8!!) getting the Feel The Force which gets us the reserved seating for the fireworks AND the Hollywood & Vine character meal with F! reserved seating.  However, it's for the first showing of F! and the advice above was to watch the fireworks and do the 2nd seating of F!.
> 
> Sooo confused.
> 
> Also if it were you and you could only do one, would you do the SW Dine-in Breakfast (on a weekday), or the H&V chars?
> 
> My main concern is I like to ride rides at Rope Drop and i worry about a pre-opening breakfast and getting to TSMM at rope drop.
> 
> We've done park opening breakfasts before (CP, Tusker house) and rarely do we get out before the people start surging in.  Since we'd be going with newbies I would hate to be all "hurry hurry" through breakfast.
> 
> I guess I could try for as late a morning breakfast as possible.  Hmm..



If you decide on FTF, don't get the Fant Dining Package. Plan to head to Fant after the SW Fireworks. 

For the Galactic Breakfast, try for a mid-week late morning breakfast. Rotating to all the tables in the dark slows down the characters. I would choose SciFi over H&V.


----------



## Candleshoe

Itinkso said:


> If you decide on FTF, don't get the Fant Dining Package. Plan to head to Fant after the SW Fireworks.
> 
> For the Galactic Breakfast, try for a mid-week late morning breakfast. Rotating to all the tables in the dark slows down the characters. I would choose SciFi over H&V.



(I'm still not sure why they're putting characters inside Darth maul. )

I think then if we're not getting a benefit from the F! package that I may get the SW breakfast but try for a late ADR so to make it more of a brunch.  And also to get the FTF and just foot it to F! after the fireworks.  And if I only do one of the two, then the SW Breakfast.


----------



## Koh1977

So do they usually have 2 showings of Fantasmic! those nights?  Right now it just shows 1...And what time are the fireworks?  At the moment we have dinner at H & V at 7pm.


----------



## lovethattink

Candleshoe said:


> (I'm still not sure why they're putting characters inside Darth maul. )
> 
> I think then if we're not getting a benefit from the F! package that I may get the SW breakfast but try for a late ADR so to make it more of a brunch.  And also to get the FTF and just foot it to F! after the fireworks.  And if I only do one of the two, then the SW Breakfast.



Darth's Mall has always had characters inside. It's a great way to cool down. Last year it was the fab 4. Before that, it had been Luke, Leia, R2-D2, and C3P0.


----------



## lovethattink

I know I've said this in the past, but I'm going to re-iterate my plea after stopping at Sounds Dangerous yesterday and watching a Phinneas and Ferb Christmas special. I really wish Disney would have a building set aside to show the movies, the Clone Wars, Rebels, old tv specials, etc. during SWW. It would be a great place to sit down, cool off and immerse yourself in Star Wars. 

Also, after saying goodbye to the Snowground. I couldn't help but think how great they could do it up for SWW with a Hoth theme! Please Disney, bring back the snowground for SWW! That would be an amazing place to cool off!


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> What do you mean if they put characters inside darth maul?
> 
> 
> Also I have another fireworks/Fantasmic! question.
> I'm considering (only considering b/c it's expensive for 8!!) getting the Feel The Force which gets us the reserved seating for the fireworks AND the Hollywood & Vine character meal with F! reserved seating.  However, it's for the first showing of F! and the advice above was to watch the fireworks and do the 2nd seating of F!.
> 
> Sooo confused.
> 
> Also if it were you and you could only do one, would you do the SW Dine-in Breakfast (on a weekday), or the H&V chars?
> 
> My main concern is I like to ride rides at Rope Drop and i worry about a pre-opening breakfast and getting to TSMM at rope drop.
> 
> We've done park opening breakfasts before (CP, Tusker house) and rarely do we get out before the people start surging in.  Since we'd be going with newbies I would hate to be all "hurry hurry" through breakfast.
> 
> I guess I could try for as late a morning breakfast as possible.  Hmm..


I would do Sci Fi breakfast just because I like the Dark Side better and plan it for a weekday. And do the second F! no need in hurrying for that one the 2nd  show rarely gets full. Now if you want the Disney characters in SW costume those can get hard to get and time consuming since like pp said they rotate. So you might be standing in line for Mickey and Minnie and when you get close they rotate out for Donald and Goofy. What do you want to get out of Feel the Force? Is it mainly for the parade or for the fireworks and dessert party? If your priority are all the characters I would do both meals and drop Feel the Force



Koh1977 said:


> So do they usually have 2 showings of Fantasmic! those nights?  Right now it just shows 1...And what time are the fireworks?  At the moment we have dinner at H & V at 7pm.


Last year F! was at 9pm and 1-:30pm weith the fireworks at 9:45pm with a special preshow of characters at 9:30pm. The first post of this thread has all the info from last year http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3183780


lovethattink said:


> I know I've said this in the past, but I'm going to re-iterate my plea after stopping at Sounds Dangerous yesterday and watching a Phinneas and Ferb Christmas special. I really wish Disney would have a building set aside to show the movies, the Clone Wars, Rebels, old tv specials, etc. during SWW. It would be a great place to sit down, cool off and immerse yourself in Star Wars.
> 
> Also, after saying goodbye to the Snowground. I couldn't help but think how great they could do it up for SWW with a Hoth theme! Please Disney, bring back the snowground for SWW! That would be an amazing place to cool off!


If it's not already under some sort of construction I have a feeling they might use that space. Hoth inspired cool down room would be amazing


----------



## Artax

Candleshoe said:


> What do you mean if they put characters inside darth maul?





lovethattink said:


> Darth's Mall has always had characters inside. It's a great way to cool down. Last year it was the fab 4. Before that, it had been Luke, Leia, R2-D2, and C3P0.



Yes sorry I meant Darth's Mall, its the large store they setup with all the merchendise. There are always characters inside like lovethattink said but my kids are young so they had no desire to meet the old crew in 2013. last year they had the fab for in SWW gear, you basically wait in line with everyone that wants merchandise to get in, as they only let a certain number of people into the store at a time. So on opening weekend it is crazy busy with people trying to get their hands on the latest merch.


----------



## Artax

On another note, I finally got some images loaded of the quilt my mother made for my son. We got all the signatures from our last SWW trip in may. I created the picture collage from our photopass pictures and had it printed out on fabric for the center panel, my mother did the rest and gave it to him for christmas. I am extremely pleased with how it turned out. What do you all think?\




IMG_4678 by artax1977, on Flickr




IMG_4685 by artax1977, on Flickr




IMG_4684 by artax1977, on Flickr




IMG_4682 by artax1977, on Flickr

I guess I forgot to load up with lower right corner. But you get the idea.


----------



## yulilin3

*Artax* that is sooo cool!! Awesome way to display all of your memories


----------



## Candleshoe

lovethattink said:


> Darth's Mall has always had characters inside. It's a great way to cool down. Last year it was the fab 4. Before that, it had been Luke, Leia, R2-D2, and C3P0.


aaaaah.. HAHA! There's a place called Darth's Mall?  That's hilarious.  I love it!




yulilin3 said:


> I would do Sci Fi breakfast just because I like the Dark Side better and plan it for a weekday. And do the second F! no need in hurrying for that one the 2nd  show rarely gets full. Now if you want the Disney characters in SW costume those can get hard to get and time consuming since like pp said they rotate. So you might be standing in line for Mickey and Minnie and when you get close they rotate out for Donald and Goofy. What do you want to get out of Feel the Force? Is it mainly for the parade or for the fireworks and dessert party? If your priority are all the characters I would do both meals and drop Feel the Force


FTF is so that I can have a place to sit for the fireworks.  I can't sit curbside with my arthritis, or on the ground. I need an adult size place to perch. 
However, if there's no sitting at that party AND the 2nd F! is not crowded, then there's no need for it and I'll do what you suggest with 2 meals. Or just the one breakfast (later in the week).

My daughter's a teenager and not interested in meet and greets at all!  Hasn't been in a couple of trips.  She will be 15.  We're also taking a 21 year old niece who probably isn't interested but it's her first trip.  And from another side of the family a 14 year old niece and 12 year old nephew - he is totally into SWs as is his Dad (my BIL) and my husband.  But will they be interested in meet and greets?  I don't know.  I don't think it's a big priority.  I'm not that into them myself.   I think personally I'd like only one: Chewy.
I have no interest in different actors as Luke or Leia etc.    So a meal would be an opportunity to have some fun pictures without waiting in line.   It's my favorite way to do pictures with characters  

If there is a celebrity meet and greet, now THAT we might want to do.


----------



## Itinkso

Artax said:


> On another note, I finally got some images loaded of the quilt my mother made for my son. We got all the signatures from our last SWW trip in may.



That quilt is so cool! Artax, tell your mother she does amazing and impressive handiwork!


----------



## Candleshoe

Itinkso said:


> That quilt is so cool! Artax, tell your mother she does amazing and impressive handiwork!



ABSOLUTELY!  That is a beautiful quilt.   How did you get signatures on the quilt squares?  Did you use an embroidery hoop?


----------



## Artax

yulilin3 said:


> *Artax* that is sooo cool!! Awesome way to display all of your memories





Itinkso said:


> That quilt is so cool! Artax, tell your mother she does amazing and impressive handiwork!





Candleshoe said:


> ABSOLUTELY!  That is a beautiful quilt.   How did you get signatures on the quilt squares?  Did you use an embroidery hoop?



Thanks, she does some great work. She made a Minnie mouse one for our daugher from 2013. She outdid herself on this one.

Yes I brought 6" square of kona cotten and put them in embroidery hoops. I actually have a picture of Darth Vader signing his autograph with a pink hoop. Thought it was funny. If I wasnt at work I would post it.


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> aaaaah.. HAHA! There's a place called Darth's Mall?  That's hilarious.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> FTF is so that I can have a place to sit for the fireworks.  I can't sit curbside with my arthritis, or on the ground. I need an adult size place to perch.
> However, if there's no sitting at that party AND the 2nd F! is not crowded, then there's no need for it and I'll do what you suggest with 2 meals. Or just the one breakfast (later in the week).
> 
> My daughter's a teenager and not interested in meet and greets at all!  Hasn't been in a couple of trips.  She will be 15.  We're also taking a 21 year old niece who probably isn't interested but it's her first trip.  And from another side of the family a 14 year old niece and 12 year old nephew - he is totally into SWs as is his Dad (my BIL) and my husband.  But will they be interested in meet and greets?  I don't know.  I don't think it's a big priority.  I'm not that into them myself.   I think personally I'd like only one: Chewy.
> I have no interest in different actors as Luke or Leia etc.    So a meal would be an opportunity to have some fun pictures without waiting in line.   It's my favorite way to do pictures with characters
> 
> If there is a celebrity meet and greet, now THAT we might want to do.



Ok, the FtF fireworks portion has no seating at all, it's just high bar tables for you to set your dessert and drinks. If you're interested in a place to sit and have an awesome view of the fireworks then I would recommend the tables and chairs around Echo Lake (acroos from Prime Time) that's where we watch every time.
Don't underestimate the appeal of meeting SW characters even if your family isn't into meeting characters. Also there are about 10 or so characters that are roaming, meaning that you don't have to get in line, just approach and meet. Look at Kenny's site for a list of them
Now for celebrity is a different story. Read the first post about meeting celebrities and if you still have specific questions let us know


----------



## Cluelyss

So so so so so cool Artax! What a great idea!!' I am always looking for "different" ways to collect signatures.... This is amazing!


----------



## Artax

Cluelyss said:


> So so so so so cool Artax! What a great idea!!' I am always looking for "different" ways to collect signatures.... This is amazing!



Thanks, This kids really enjoy meeting the characters so thought it would be cool to have something for all the time we spend in line. Hopefully they appreciate them for years to come.

Here is the pillowcase I made for my son in 2013. This was just an iron on of a photopass picture. Although the photo didnt hold up that well becuase he uses it every night, He still loves it. This is also the photo of the darth vader goofy that eluded me 4 times during our first day at SWW. Had to go back a second day becuase my son wanted to meet him soo bad and we just couldnt time the meet just right. I think its still his favorite picture.




IMG_2983 by artax1977, on Flickr.

And just becuase I have talked about it here is the 2013 trip quilt my mother made for my daughter.




IMG_3021 by artax1977, on Flickr

And just to get this back on topic. Here is my favorite SWW photo I have. This is when the fab 4 were outside in 2013.




Photo0258FourBySix by artax1977, on Flickr


----------



## lovethattink

Both quilts are fabulous!


----------



## Koh1977

Cluelyss said:


> So so so so so cool Artax! What a great idea!!' I am always looking for "different" ways to collect signatures.... This is amazing!



Definitely a very cool way to collect sigs and have some lasting memories!  My kids love the photo books we make on Shutterfly (from previous trips' pics), and my DD especially is always pulling them out to look at them.

Considering this will be our first SWW, we will have to have some blank pages in the back (with Star Wars themed backgrounds) for some of those special sigs.  Speaking of signatures...Do they all sign autographs then?  Any that don't?  (besides R2D2  )  Also, how do Jedi Mickey, etc. sign?  (I mean, different than Mickey Mouse anywhere else?)


----------



## kgc07

Now that our Christmas trip is over we are ready to start planning our SWW trip! I have the breakfast and dinner booked.  I'm second guessing the dinner...we will see.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Candleshoe

Love the log in name


----------



## Candleshoe

Artax said:


> Thanks, This kids really enjoy meeting the characters so thought it would be cool to have something for all the time we spend in line. Hopefully they appreciate them for years to come.
> 
> Here is the pillowcase I made for my son in 2013. This was just an iron on of a photopass picture. Although the photo didnt hold up that well becuase he uses it every night, He still loves it. This is also the photo of the darth vader goofy that eluded me 4 times during our first day at SWW. Had to go back a second day becuase my son wanted to meet him soo bad and we just couldnt time the meet just right. I think its still his favorite picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_2983 by artax1977, on Flickr[/IMG].



Very talented quilter!  I don't think I could do that.  I could handle an iron-on though.   I may try the pillowcase trick. Did you take a 5" hoop and move it around for the characters?  Did you back it with anything, like maybe a clipboard?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Artax said:


> Long time lurker to the boards and the SWW threads, never posted. Been to Star Wars weekend for the past 2 years. Just booked another trim for May 8-16th so we will hit day one again for a full day and maybe a partial second day. Decided I should join the party and say Hi. Met a few people from here last year in line for chewy, my son and I were first in line on day one. Also meet kennythepirate in line for darth maul. We had a great time mostly meeting characters and getting autographs for a quilt for my son. He got his quilt for Christmas and it turned out great. Will post pictures when I get to 10 posts, but wanted to make an apperance and introduce myself.
> 
> Also waiting impatiently for the Feel the Force package to open. Didnt get to do it last year becuase we had a party of 10 and it sold out before we could all get in. Hopeing and crossing fingers we can get in this year.



WELCOME  Very glad you are chiming in!

You'll be out there at SWW during my time frame


----------



## The Sunrise Student

minerva78 said:


> Thanks for all of the helpful information!  We will be driving down and will just be going to Disney.  I finally decided to stay at Bonnet Creek though, and I'm really excited about it!  I thought my husband was leaning more to onsite, but he finally realized he liked the idea of having two separate bedrooms and more space, especially since I am planning a non-park day at the resort, so Bonnet Creek it is.  I also changed my dates, lol.  Now we will be going May 16 - 23 and doing HS on the 17th.  I know DH would prefer to go the first weekend, and I figured the week would be less crowded than Memorial Day week.
> 
> Since we're staying offsite, we'll be paying out of pocket for meals.  I have both the Sci Fi breakfast and H&V dinner reserved and I wonder if it will be a bit overkill, also take up too much time.  I definitely want to keep the breakfast, because these are the only characters DH wants to see.  I'm not sure about the dinner, although I thnk my girls will like those characters.  I think I read a review on some website by someone who preferred the breakfast to dinner, but I don't remember where I read this.  Anyone have any opinions?



Awesome, having a car does make staying off site easy, and with having the two rooms that is a super nice plus!

On the Star Wars meals, for getting to meet characters is this the best way to do it. We did both meals last year and have booked both meals again this year. It is a major time saver, not to mention not having to wait in line is a biggie. Trust me it's not over kill it's super smart time saver, and heat/line saver! The SW H&V Dinner is also a buffet, so you can eat as much or as little as you like, tons of choices and really good ones to boot!


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> Definitely a very cool way to collect sigs and have some lasting memories!  My kids love the photo books we make on Shutterfly (from previous trips' pics), and my DD especially is always pulling them out to look at them.
> 
> Considering this will be our first SWW, we will have to have some blank pages in the back (with Star Wars themed backgrounds) for some of those special sigs.  Speaking of signatures...Do they all sign autographs then?  Any that don't?  (besides R2D2  )  Also, how do Jedi Mickey, etc. sign?  (I mean, different than Mickey Mouse anywhere else?)



R2D2 and C3PO are the ones that don't sing. Jedi Mickey just signs Mickey Mouse (this was reported by someone last year) although when I got the fab 4, years and years ago they signed Leia Minnie, Jedi Mickey, Darth Goofy and Stormtrooper Donald so not sure what it'll be this year


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Artax said:


> On another note, I finally got some images loaded of the quilt my mother made for my son. We got all the signatures from our last SWW trip in may. I created the picture collage from our photopass pictures and had it printed out on fabric for the center panel, my mother did the rest and gave it to him for christmas. I am extremely pleased with how it turned out. What do you all think?\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_4678 by artax1977, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_4685 by artax1977, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_4684 by artax1977, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_4682 by artax1977, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> I guess I forgot to load up with lower right corner. But you get the idea.



WOW, WOW, WOW... HOLY SMOKES THAT IS SO BLESSED AWESOME! Never seen anything like it, what a wonderful gift, your Mom did super! VERY magical


----------



## Artax

Candleshoe said:


> Very talented quilter!  I don't think I could do that.  I could handle an iron-on though.   I may try the pillowcase trick. Did you take a 5" hoop and move it around for the characters?  Did you back it with anything, like maybe a clipboard?



Yes, used a 5" hoop and moved it around. I have a 4" also but found the 5" easier for when you meet multiple characters at once. takes a min to move it so the bigger one allows room for more than one signature if needed.



The Sunrise Student said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW... HOLY SMOKES THAT IS SO BLESSED AWESOME! Never seen anything like it, what a wonderful gift, your Mom did super! VERY magical



Thanks, It was a team effort but my mother is definitely very talented and did do an awesome job. She is actually in the photo with darth maul and will also be joining us on our next sww trip again. This thread is getting me excited again.


----------



## msmama

AWESOME quilt!!  

I was thinking we'd be able to go autograph bookless this year, but apparently not!!  Although I'm a lazy mom and just do plain books.  Nothing fancy.  

Who is the signature, bottom left under Pluto and Storm trooper?  That's the one I can't figure out!


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> AWESOME quilt!!
> 
> I was thinking we'd be able to go autograph bookless this year, but apparently not!!  Although I'm a lazy mom and just do plain books.  Nothing fancy.
> 
> Who is the signature, bottom left under Pluto and Storm trooper?  That's the one I can't figure out!



It looks like Stitch...We have a Star Wars calendar from 2005 and that's where we've been collecting celebrity autographs.


----------



## Artax

msmama said:


> AWESOME quilt!!
> 
> Who is the signature, bottom left under Pluto and Storm trooper?  That's the one I can't figure out!



Thanks!



yulilin3 said:


> It looks like Stitch...We have a Star Wars calendar from 2005 and that's where we've been collecting celebrity autographs.



Yup Yulilin got it, its Stitch.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Artax said:


> This thread is getting me excited again.



 This thread always gets me HYPED! 

I was pestering Yulilin at the end of SWW 2014 planning thread, asking her when 2015 would start.

I swear as soon as I left SWW 2014 trip I was planning for 2015! 
In addition I love the helpful people on this thread, the team community of helping each other get our SWW Disney Dreams into reality makes this thread unlike any other I have been a part of. 
Everyone wants everyone else to succeed and have fun... 

And there is no better way to have fun than mixing Star Wars, Disney and fantastic people in one place!

When I am having a tough day at work and wanna be cheered up, just reading this planning thread brightens my day! 

I know I sounds over the top right!?!? 

I might be, but so is this great bunch of people and that magical place in Orlando that gets an extra sprinkling of Star Wars pixie dust gets me giddy! AND we will not talk about how old this kid is 

I know, I'm gushing, I can't help it... been accused of being blatantly honest to the point of insanity a time or two


----------



## yulilin3

I have so much fun with this thread every year. Love helping everyone plan their day and love even more when they come back with a positive trip report. And I am always very proud that our thread never gets negative people just looking for a fight or some dumb argument.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

This is our first SWW too! We are so excited!  DS 6 has recently found Star Wars and loves it!  I was happy because I love it too! Really looking forward to this trip!  Does anyone know if Chewbacca signs? DS is really looking forward to meeting him, Chewy is his favorite (besides R2D2). Can hardly wait until June 12th!


----------



## lorli

We will be the for the first SWW the second week. We are really looking forward to it. We will be there for our daughter's birthday, we are planning dinner at H & V and want to set up the premium package. Does anyone have thoughts when that might open up.


----------



## yulilin3

disneyluvrs4 said:


> This is our first SWW too! We are so excited!  DS 6 has recently found Star Wars and loves it!  I was happy because I love it too! Really looking forward to this trip!  Does anyone know if Chewbacca signs? DS is really looking forward to meeting him, Chewy is his favorite (besides R2D2). Can hardly wait until June 12th!


Yes Chewabacca signs. if you want to minimize wait times be there as soon as the park opens and go straight to get in his line. For the last couple of years he's been coming out at 8am



lorli said:


> We will be the for the first SWW the second week. We are really looking forward to it. We will be there for our daughter's birthday, we are planning dinner at H & V and want to set up the premium package. Does anyone have thoughts when that might open up.


No clue, I call Disney dinning almost every day and getting the same answer "nothing shows up for the Feel the Force package, not sure if there will be one and don't know when it would open up if it does"


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> This thread always gets me HYPED!
> 
> I was pestering Yulilin at the end of SWW 2014 planning thread, asking her when 2015 would start.
> 
> I swear as soon as I left SWW 2014 trip I was planning for 2015!
> In addition I love the helpful people on this thread, the team community of helping each other get our SWW Disney Dreams into reality makes this thread unlike any other I have been a part of.
> Everyone wants everyone else to succeed and have fun...
> 
> And there is no better way to have fun than mixing Star Wars, Disney and fantastic people in one place!
> 
> When I am having a tough day at work and wanna be cheered up, just reading this planning thread brightens my day!
> 
> I know I sounds over the top right!?!?
> 
> I might be, but so is this great bunch of people and that magical place in Orlando that gets an extra sprinkling of Star Wars pixie dust gets me giddy! AND we will not talk about how old this kid is
> 
> I know, I'm gushing, I can't help it... been accused of being blatantly honest to the point of insanity a time or two



Yesterday we went to DHS to bid farewell to the hat and prove to ds that Oaken's store and snowground were closed. As soon as we saw all the plants blocking the area, we all kind of switched from Frozen mode to SWW mode. We are excited and have begun thinking about costuming for ds.




yulilin3 said:


> I have so much fun with this thread every year. Love helping everyone plan their day and love even more when they come back with a positive trip report. And I am always very proud that our thread never gets negative people just looking for a fight or some dumb argument.



It's been a great bunch of people every year. Even in queue and around the park, Star Wars fans are particularly helpful.


----------



## Reizo

Artax said:


> On another note, I finally got some images loaded of the quilt my mother made for my son. We got all the signatures from our last SWW trip in may. I created the picture collage from our photopass pictures and had it printed out on fabric for the center panel, my mother did the rest and gave it to him for christmas. I am extremely pleased with how it turned out. What do you all think?\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_4678 by artax1977, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> I guess I forgot to load up with lower right corner. But you get the idea.



I know I am sooo late but I still wanted to reply.... THAT is an awesome quilt!   Everything about it is great.  Haha back to the thread as it were.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> Yesterday we went to DHS to bid farewell to the hat and prove to ds that Oaken's store and snowground were closed. As soon as we saw all the plants blocking the area, we all kind of switched from Frozen mode to SWW mode. We are excited and have begun thinking about costuming for ds.



I told my friend who is coming down there to run this week that the Hat was leaving, he was surprised and hadn't heard. I teased him that he needed to step up his Disney Knowledge 

He runs the January Marathons every year down there. This year he is crazy enough to do all 4, it will be his second year so he will be come a Perfect Dopey!

I never did get to see any of the Oaken Store or snowground, so I am going to  at my lack of knowledge when I ask has it moved already? I was hoping they will build the one area before tearing now the first.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I can hardly contain myself.

98 days till I fly out to Anaheim for SW Celebration and stay at Disneyland (haven't been there since the 80s and my boyfriend has never been)! In the 80s there were no on site hotels/resorts, we are staying a Paradise Pier (anyone ever stay there?) it's the closest resort to the convention center where SW Celebration is being held.

127 days till I leave for WDW SWW (going to be driving cause of 501st costuming gear so I will be leaving on Wednesday and arriving at AKL on Thursday)!

I can not believe how quick things are moving, seems like just a few weeks ago I was pestering poor Yulilin about when the thread would open for 2015 planning  (Yes, Sunshine is Pest!  )

Now I am on  Pins and Needles  I figure the will announce the host of SWW 2015 any day now


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> I told my friend who is coming down there to run this week that the Hat was leaving, he was surprised and hadn't heard. I teased him that he needed to step up his Disney Knowledge
> 
> He runs the January Marathons every year down there. This year he is crazy enough to do all 4, it will be his second year so he will be come a Perfect Dopey!
> 
> I never did get to see any of the Oaken Store or snowground, so I am going to  at my lack of knowledge when I ask has it moved already? I was hoping they will build the one area before tearing now the first.



There is so much excitement for the run this week! He'll have a blast.

Sunday was the last day opened. It's been closed down. Plants placed in front of all the entrances.

The snowground had moved from Darth's Mall to the Backlot Tour AFI building, and even now that is closed as of yesterday.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> There is so much excitement for the run this week! He'll have a blast.
> 
> Sunday was the last day opened. It's been closed down. Plants placed in front of all the entrances.
> 
> The snowground had moved from Darth's Mall to the Backlot Tour AFI building, and even now that is closed as of yesterday.



Gotchya, are there any plans at all of having a new setup somewhere, for some reason I thought they were going to move it, not just close it. How much of the "Frozen" themed stuff is going to stay/reopen?


----------



## Candleshoe

I'm really excited for all this and you guys are helping me get more excited!


This is our first SWW 

Here's DH & I at Star Tours a few years ago:


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> Gotchya, are there any plans at all of having a new setup somewhere, for some reason I thought they were going to move it, not just close it. How much of the "Frozen" themed stuff is going to stay/reopen?




You are so lucky/blessed to be able to do both Celebration and SWW. We had a blast 2012 when we did both! It was so nice to have them so close to together. We continued in Star Wars mode right from the one to the other. Big let down once it was all over though.

The only Frozen left at DHS is the sing-along. There are two stores that absorbed a good amount of the Frozen merchandise. 

Yesterday, the cupcakes were still at the CS, but I expect them to go.

Maybe Starrring Rolls and/or Writer's Stop might carry some kind of Frozen themed treat from time to time?


----------



## Koh1977

Is there a list somewhere that tells who signs and who doesn't?  Or do all of them sign autographs?


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> Is there a list somewhere that tells who signs and who doesn't?  Or do all of them sign autographs?



All of them sign, minus R2D2 and C3PO...even Aurra Sing signs, that has to be hard


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> All of them sign, minus R2D2 and C3PO...even Aurra Sing signs, that has to be hard



Awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

Candleshoe said:


> I'm really excited for all this and you guys are helping me get more excited!
> 
> 
> This is our first SWW
> 
> Here's DH & I at Star Tours a few years ago:



Welcome. 

Looks like you two are already fans. Now to plan the fun!


----------



## Koh1977

If DS wants to meet Darth Vader and a Stormtrooper, how long are lines?  Trying to decide if the breakfast is worth it, and also if my DD(4) will be terrified of them or not...


----------



## lovethattink

Koh1977 said:


> If DS wants to meet Darth Vader and a Stormtrooper, how long are lines?  Trying to decide if the breakfast is worth it, and also if my DD(4) will be terrified of them or not...



The stormtroopers roam, so no line for them. Darth Vader line usually runs an hour long. That's why it's recommended to go there early near opening.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

yulilin3 said:


> All of them sign, minus R2D2 and C3PO...even *Aurra Sing *signs, that has to be hard



I have been trying to meet her for a few years now.   My mission this trip...do not leave without a picture with her


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> All of them sign, minus R2D2 and C3PO...even Aurra Sing signs, that has to be hard



do the roaming characters sign?  We didn't ask any of them (just assuming they didn't)...


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> If DS wants to meet Darth Vader and a Stormtrooper, how long are lines?  Trying to decide if the breakfast is worth it, and also if my DD(4) will be terrified of them or not...


You can show him videos of people meeting him.



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> do the roaming characters sign?  We didn't ask any of them (just assuming they didn't)...



Yes, all the roaming characters sign. Including stormtroopers with their own unique TK number


----------



## yulilin3

39CINDERELLA said:


> I have been trying to meet her for a few years now.   My mission this trip...do not leave without a picture with her



She's our favorite roaming character and she never breaks character which terrifies kids and adults alike


----------



## Cluelyss

The Sunrise Student said:


> Gotchya, are there any plans at all of having a new setup somewhere, for some reason I thought they were going to move it, not just close it. How much of the "Frozen" themed stuff is going to stay/reopen?


This was the "moved" location...they moved it at the end of September when they eliminated the ice rink. Looks like it's gone for good .... at least for now ....


----------



## lovingeire

Hello all! Planning my family's first SWW trip and can't wait! It has been on my bucket list to do with my oldest (15) for quite some time and fingers crossed this timing works out. We plan to leave right after school is done on the last day! So we will be there for the last May weekend. We have booked both character meals as we have a big age gap and I think the younger kids will enjoy the Mickey & Minnie versions while the oldest definitely will want the originals!  I think it has turned into a surprise trip as we had to move our Jan trip and DH shushed me when I talked about it in front of the 4 year old the other day. (Fortunately it was just a next trip to Disney thing not time specific since he repeats everything!) But I might do a reveal at Easter.  Anyways, super excited and anxious for information!


----------



## lovingeire

Koh1977 said:


> If DS wants to meet Darth Vader and a Stormtrooper, how long are lines?  Trying to decide if the breakfast is worth it, and also if my DD(4) will be terrified of them or not...



I highly recommend having him watch videos of people meeting the characters on you tube. I did it with my 2 year old before busiest trip and wish I'd done it again before our last family trip. One of the reasons I don't want a surprise trip so we can watch videos again with him, even though he'll be almost 5, and our then 18 month old.


----------



## Cluelyss

lovingeire said:


> Hello all! Planning my family's first SWW trip and can't wait! It has been on my bucket list to do with my oldest (15) for quite some time and fingers crossed this timing works out. We plan to leave right after school is done on the last day! So we will be there for the last May weekend. We have booked both character meals as we have a big age gap and I think the younger kids will enjoy the Mickey & Minnie versions while the oldest definitely will want the originals!  I think it has turned into a surprise trip as we had to move our Jan trip and DH shushed me when I talked about it in front of the 4 year old the other day. (Fortunately it was just a next trip to Disney thing not time specific since he repeats everything!) But I might do a reveal at Easter.  Anyways, super excited and anxious for information!


Welcome and how fun! We will be there that weekend as well, and are leaving the morning after DD finishes school. Here's hoping they don't have to extend the school year for "calamity days" again!!


----------



## lovingeire

Cluelyss said:


> Welcome and how fun! We will be there that weekend as well, and are leaving the morning after DD finishes school. Here's hoping they don't have to extend the school year for "calamity days" again!!



Fingers crossed for no calamity days! We live in FL so Lord willing and the polar vortex subside we should be ok. We are 6-7 hours away though so still a drive. Normally he takes the bus home, but I think we will pick him up from school that day to save time. For first semester finals he was home around 12:30 so even if we wait for the bus it won't be too late a start.  I'm seriously so excited! I don't think I'll be able to keep it in till May!


----------



## mom2febgirls

I am so bummed.  

I booked the SciFi breakfast the first day they came available but my DH didn't have any interest in the dinner so even though I wanted to I didn't want to spend the money if he wasn't excited about it.  I was talking about it with the girls this weekend and they all want to do it so DH said go for it.  And now it's all booked...waaah


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> You are so lucky/blessed to be able to do both Celebration and SWW. We had a blast 2012 when we did both! It was so nice to have them so close to together. We continued in Star Wars mode right from the one to the other. Big let down once it was all over though.



This is my 1st time attending a SW Celebration and I am super excited about it. Especially to help be a part of it, and go as a member of the 501st. I am sooooo giddy I can't stand it. (I am also very worried that when the rush of SW Celebration and SWW comes to an end it will be such a downer! I know we have alot of 501st events planned this year, so I hope it will help.)

I have to tell you a tale... (I will not be offended if you feel it's TLDR, but for those that are interested...)

The summer of 2003, I was attending GENCON in Indianapolis, I alpha and beta tested a lot of computer games back then as well as play a lot of card games, particularly one called Magic The Gathering. In any event, as a person that worked a lot of the tables at GENCON I was always dressed up in some type of get up, this day it was a renaissance gown. 

It was time to take a break and I stepped outside of the Indianapolis Convention Center to find myself standing in the midst of a sea of white plastic spacemen, and when I say sea it was like 30 plus people, all dressed as Stormtroopers. I was astounded. I had never seen such a beautiful sight in all my life. I nearly cried right there. I had never heard of the 501st, nor knew that there were people out there that got together in such beautiful quality SW costumes such as these. I really thought it was some stunt for publicity or something. There were a few who took off their helmets and smiled at my reaction.

They Moved Along... and soon I composed myself and went to get something to eat.

It wasn't till later (after telling people what I saw at GENCON) I would learn that SWC II had been held in Indianapolis the year prior and that these people were members of the 501st, a newly formed group in 1998. They had come out to troop for fun at the gaming convention.

I looked into some of the costumes for years, learning the high cost, AND TIME they took to make... during this time frame I was also in the process of raising three sons, the blessing that they are, would not afford me the luxury of such extravagance (both time and money). 

It wasn't until the encouragement of a few Dissers/501st members both on the boards and in person when meeting them at Disney SWW  in 2013 that I got the courage, and had the finances and time (my youngest was now 21 and on his own) to try to join these people I had admired for a decade from afar.

Being a member of the 501st is like a dream, the people are super awesome, super talented, and like the people on this thread super helpful! 

I do not have my storm trooper completed, yet, I joined the 501st as Mara Jade (call numbers DS-10145) so I could start slow still be a member and learn how to make these awesome costumes.






I do however have two buckets (aka helmets) in pieces in my garage, waiting for me to finish them. One for a normal "Stunt Stormtrooper" that's what the call the bad guys in Stormtrooper armor (the good guys they call "Hero Stormtroopers") the second is for a Joker Squad Stormtrooper (more form fitting uniforms that both guys and girls can wear BUT the cosplay/501st community that does is all female so it gets dubbed Fem Troopers). I also have all the armor (unfinished) for the Joker Squad Trooper and I am desperately awaiting the arrival of the pieces Stunt Stormtrooper armor so can start assembly.

One day I hope to astonish people as the white plastic spacemen astonished me...

But for now I will settle for this...






and this...






THE END  (or should I say the end of the beginning) 

I tell you this to explain my excitement. So if  I am over the top... you might get why 

And if you are ever in the disney parks and see people sporting 501st shirts or badges (we are not allowed to wear our costumes except for the parades) say HI...  501st people love to talk, and they are some of the nicest people I have ever met, AND THEY  STAR WARS... how cool is that?




lovethattink said:


> The only Frozen left at DHS is the sing-along. There are two stores that absorbed a good amount of the Frozen merchandise.
> 
> Yesterday, the cupcakes were still at the CS, but I expect them to go.
> 
> Maybe Starrring Rolls and/or Writer's Stop might carry some kind of Frozen themed treat from time to time?



This really makes we wonder when they are going to announce SW stuff for DHS. I mean it looks like they are clearing the way!

Hopefully as part of SWW they shed some light to us.


----------



## Candleshoe

The Sunrise Student said:


> Candleshoe
> 
> Love the log in name



Thanks!    Old old movie, back in my younger days


----------



## Candleshoe

mom2febgirls said:


> I am so bummed.
> 
> I booked the SciFi breakfast the first day they came available but my DH didn't have any interest in the dinner so even though I wanted to I didn't want to spend the money if he wasn't excited about it.  I was talking about it with the girls this weekend and they all want to do it so DH said go for it.  And now it's all booked...waaah



I wanted to book the breakfast today and it's all book for all 10 days I'll be there.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Cluelyss said:


> This was the "moved" location...they moved it at the end of September when they eliminated the ice rink. Looks like it's gone for good .... at least for now ....



Oh wow... ok so I wasn't wrong about them moving it, just the length it would be at the new location... WOW that was quick, huh?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Candleshoe said:


> Thanks!    Old old movie, back in my younger days



So you remember what mine is from? Here's a hint  "For the Sunrise Student there is treasure among books"


----------



## yulilin3

I love your story Sunshine!! What a great accomplishment, you are an example of what following your dreams means.


----------



## Candleshoe

The Sunrise Student said:


> So you remember what mine is from? Here's a hint  "For the Sunrise Student there is treasure among books"



How absolutely cool!

I haven't watched the movie since I saw it as a new release in the theater  

I wonder if it's on netflix.  Will have to check when I get home.


----------



## Candleshoe

The Sunrise Student said:


> I have to tell you a tale...


Loved it!   Well done!



The Sunrise Student said:


> And if you are ever in the disney parks and see people sporting 501st shirts or badges (we are not allowed to wear our costumes except for the parades) say HI...  501st people love to talk, and they are some of the nicest people I have ever met, AND THEY  STAR WARS... how cool is that?



When are you going?   We are most probably going June 5-15

I have to garner my courage and ask for time off.   For that trip and our (now) annual Vegas in July trip.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Candleshoe said:


> How absolutely cool!
> 
> I haven't watched the movie since I saw it as a new release in the theater
> 
> I wonder if it's on netflix.  Will have to check when I get home.



I too saw it in the theaters... I've loved Jodi Foster ever since... I am kinda a tomboy like her character...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I love your story Sunshine!! What a great accomplishment, you are an example of what following your dreams means.





Candleshoe said:


> Loved it!   Well done!



Thank you ladies, it has been a dream come true!!!! 

....AND I have even dragged my BF with me... we went to our first gathering of local 501st members (it was what they call an armor party) and when my BF met them and saw how everyone helped each other work on their costumes he was hooked. He is now SL-10144 his first costume for entry was Darth Revan (that's him in the picture below). Like me he too is going to work on a White Plastic Spacemen 







If anyone wants to check out the costumes, I do show and tell on my costuming FB page, you don't have to friend me to follow that page. It's in my signature below.




Candleshoe said:


> When are you going?   We are most probably going June 5-15
> 
> I have to garner my courage and ask for time off.   For that trip and our (now) annual Vegas in July trip.



We will be at SWW May 14th thru May 25th, hoping to march in two weekends events. So sadly I will miss you this year.

NEXT year we are going to SWW on the later weekends (we are scheming a plan) because we are going to try and get three trips to WDW on one annual pass... One weekend quickie for SWW 2016 in June, a long family trip in October 2016 during food and wine (we are renting a house and trying to get as much family to join us as we can) then we will be back for first (and maybe 2nd) weekend of SWW 2017.


----------



## dmband

Does anyone know if there are any magic shots photopass pictures for sww?
Tia


----------



## angelabrezovsky

Does the same things happen on May 4th as the star wars weekends. We have dinner ressies at Jedi Mickeys, hollywood and vine fantasmic Package already!  TIA


----------



## yulilin3

dmband said:


> Does anyone know if there are any magic shots photopass pictures for sww?
> Tia


Yes, one with you fighting Vader and another one with you doing a force push on stormtroopers



angelabrezovsky said:


> Does the same things happen on May 4th as the star wars weekends. We have dinner ressies at Jedi Mickeys, hollywood and vine fantasmic Package already!  TIA



No, the only SW thing during May 4th will be the meals, last year they had some characters out and a couple of shirts but that was it. In 2013 the had special fireworks, and a JTA were the parents could fight along their kids but that was part of limited time magic. As of right now, nothing special for May 4th


----------



## The Sunrise Student

dmband said:


> Does anyone know if there are any magic shots photopass pictures for sww?
> Tia



IF you are asking does Photopass (now called Memory Maker) add in fun shots of SW Characters separate to your pictures? Yes they do.

If you are asking does Photopass (now called Memory Maker) add fun graphics like Tinkerbell sitting in your hand or Stitch licking you? I haven't seen that yet, and I have gone a few years now and we always do Photopass/Memory Maker.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Yes, one with you fighting Vader and another one with you doing a force push on stormtroopers



They DO?! I must find these cool places you speak of!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

It is funny that I just mentioned Hero and Stunt Stormtroopers in my story and the 501st Southern California Garrison posted this on the FB just a little bit ago.






Can anyone tell me what the difference are?!

I'll give people time to answer and post the differences after a while.


----------



## inkedupmomma

The Sunrise Student said:


> They DO?! I must find these cool places you speak of!



same! I'm so overwhelmed with info for SWW that I don't even know how to plan!  Wishing they would release some more info!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

inkedupmomma said:


> same! I'm so overwhelmed with info for SWW that I don't even know how to plan!  Wishing they would release some more info!



Have you ever been before?

How many days are you going to spend at DHS?

I know this place can be overwhelming! and when I went in 2013 I tried to drink ever inch of it in!

First thing we found was so helpful, make a list of MUST DOs. IF my BF and I both had that MUST DO on our list is took priority.

And don't be afraid to ask this board anything.... Heck I just found out about the special SW magic things in pictures and I do Photopass/Memory Maker for every trip we go on!

Even those that think they are a vet have new things hit them all the time... and they release new stuff too.... Like the new SW magic bands didn't even come out till half way through SWW last year!

The best thing you can do is keep your eye on the first page of this thread, Yulilin is so terrific about putting a one stop shop place together and keeping it up to date.


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> This is my 1st time attending a SW Celebration and I am super excited about it. Especially to help be a part of it, and go as a member of the 501st. I am sooooo giddy I can't stand it. (I am also very worried that when the rush of SW Celebration and SWW comes to an end it will be such a downer! I know we have alot of 501st events planned this year, so I hope it will help.)
> 
> I have to tell you a tale... (I will not be offended if you feel it's TLDR, but for those that are interested...)
> 
> The summer of 2003, I was attending GENCON in Indianapolis, I alpha and beta tested a lot of computer games back then as well as play a lot of card games, particularly one called Magic The Gathering. In any event, as a person that worked a lot of the tables at GENCON I was always dressed up in some type of get up, this day it was a renaissance gown.
> 
> It was time to take a break and I stepped outside of the Indianapolis Convention Center to find myself standing in the midst of a sea of white plastic spacemen, and when I say sea it was like 30 plus people, all dressed as Stormtroopers. I was astounded. I had never seen such a beautiful sight in all my life. I nearly cried right there. I had never heard of the 501st, nor knew that there were people out there that got together in such beautiful quality SW costumes such as these. I really thought it was some stunt for publicity or something. There were a few who took off their helmets and smiled at my reaction.
> 
> They Moved Along... and soon I composed myself and went to get something to eat.
> 
> It wasn't till later (after telling people what I saw at GENCON) I would learn that SWC II had been held in Indianapolis the year prior and that these people were members of the 501st, a newly formed group in 1998. They had come out to troop for fun at the gaming convention.
> 
> I looked into some of the costumes for years, learning the high cost, AND TIME they took to make... during this time frame I was also in the process of raising three sons, the blessing that they are, would not afford me the luxury of such extravagance (both time and money).
> 
> It wasn't until the encouragement of a few Dissers/501st members both on the boards and in person when meeting them at Disney SWW  in 2013 that I got the courage, and had the finances and time (my youngest was now 21 and on his own) to try to join these people I had admired for a decade from afar.
> 
> Being a member of the 501st is like a dream, the people are super awesome, super talented, and like the people on this thread super helpful!
> 
> I do not have my storm trooper completed, yet, I joined the 501st as Mara Jade (call numbers DS-10145) so I could start slow still be a member and learn how to make these awesome costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> I do however have two buckets (aka helmets) in pieces in my garage, waiting for me to finish them. One for a normal "Stunt Stormtrooper" that's what the call the bad guys in Stormtrooper armor (the good guys they call "Hero Stormtroopers") the second is for a Joker Squad Stormtrooper (more form fitting uniforms that both guys and girls can wear BUT the cosplay/501st community that does is all female so it gets dubbed Fem Troopers). I also have all the armor (unfinished) for the Joker Squad Trooper and I am desperately awaiting the arrival of the pieces Stunt Stormtrooper armor so can start assembly.
> 
> One day I hope to astonish people as the white plastic spacemen astonished me...
> 
> But for now I will settle for this...
> 
> 
> and this...
> 
> 
> THE END  (or should I say the end of the beginning)
> 
> I tell you this to explain my excitement. So if  I am over the top... you might get why
> 
> And if you are ever in the disney parks and see people sporting 501st shirts or badges (we are not allowed to wear our costumes except for the parades) say HI...  501st people love to talk, and they are some of the nicest people I have ever met, AND THEY  STAR WARS... how cool is that?
> 
> This really makes we wonder when they are going to announce SW stuff for DHS. I mean it looks like they are clearing the way!
> 
> Hopefully as part of SWW they shed some light to us.




Thanks so much for sharing. That is awesome that you are living you dream. We love the 501st. My husband and youngest son love stopping and talking to people about costuming. My son collects their cards, but wants to know all there is to know about their story. Years ago at Celebration we signed him up for the Galactic Academy (not affiliated with the 501st). He can't wait until he is old enough to start costuming and join the 501st. That and volunteer at Give Kids the World are on his bucket list of things to do as soon as he is old enough.

His Galactic Academy profile http://galactic-academy.com/showmember-imperials.php?memberid=0488&company=Firebrands

My husband would love to get into the 501st. He has several costumes and wears them as a guest to SWW. 

Years ago, he bought some kind of stormtrooper thing. Big box filled with white pieces. More boxes bought of straps and more boxes of other stuff. He'd love to figure it out one day. I know he needs help because this is getting no where on his own. I have no idea what type of stormtrooper it is. 





The Sunrise Student said:


> Thank you ladies, it has been a dream come true!!!!
> 
> ....AND I have even dragged my BF with me... we went to our first gathering of local 501st members (it was what they call an armor party) and when my BF met them and saw how everyone helped each other work on their costumes he was hooked. He is now SL-10144 his first costume for entry was Darth Revan (that's him in the picture below). Like me he too is going to work on a White Plastic Spacemen
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to check out the costumes, I do show and tell on my costuming FB page, you don't have to friend me to follow that page. It's in my signature below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be at SWW May 14th thru May 25th, hoping to march in two weekends events. So sadly I will miss you this year.
> 
> NEXT year we are going to SWW on the later weekends (we are scheming a plan) because we are going to try and get three trips to WDW on one annual pass... One weekend quickie for SWW 2016 in June, a long family trip in October 2016 during food and wine (we are renting a house and trying to get as much family to join us as we can) then we will be back for first (and maybe 2nd) weekend of SWW 2017.



I look forward to seeing you march. Assuming there isn't any construction going on at the Backlot Express, that is usually where we watch the parade since ds can't be outside long. We sit at a table indoors until the Rebel Legion and 501st march by. Then we pop outside and cheer them on. 



dmband said:


> Does anyone know if there are any magic shots photopass pictures for sww?
> Tia



Yes, the past two years there were 2 different magic shots. One with storm troopers and one with Vader. The one magic shot has been at Tatooine Traders at the outside wall.

In 2013, there were magic shots outside of Darth's Mall.



The Sunrise Student said:


> They DO?! I must find these cool places you speak of!



Not SWW ones, but you can always ask a photopass photographer if they are trained in any magic shots. It's more fun if they just surprise you. So if they tell you to position your hand a certain way, or point to something, just go with it.



inkedupmomma said:


> same! I'm so overwhelmed with info for SWW that I don't even know how to plan!  Wishing they would release some more info!



SWW is the hardest to plan for if you are a micromanager. There is so much unknown right up to that first weekend. Then information spreads quickly. I feel like I'm stuck in a binary loop all of SWW, our "plans" are loose and contain a lot of "if thens"


----------



## yulilin3

SWW magic shots
http://capturingmagic.me/photopass-magic-shots/vader-4-2

http://capturingmagic.me/photopass-magic-shots/pp_stormtroopers


----------



## lovethattink

Here is one of the SWW Vader shots


----------



## mom2febgirls

Candleshoe said:


> I wanted to book the breakfast today and it's all book for all 10 days I'll be there.



Which days will you be there.  I actually have 2 breakfasts booked because I couldn't decide on a time.  I'm pretty sure we're keeping the 9am and dropping the 10:30 on May15.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> SWW magic shots
> http://capturingmagic.me/photopass-magic-shots/vader-4-2
> 
> http://capturingmagic.me/photopass-magic-shots/pp_stormtroopers




Love it!!  I didn't know they did these!


----------



## Candleshoe

mom2febgirls said:


> Which days will you be there.  I actually have 2 breakfasts booked because I couldn't decide on a time.  I'm pretty sure we're keeping the 9am and dropping the 10:30 on May15.


That's so sweet of you! 

Unfortunately we're there June 5-15.

I'll keep trying, I'm guessing there's a date when people forfit money if they don't cancel so that's a good date to try back.  I'm also going to call tonight. 

Oh and.... MY TIME OFF GOT APPROVED TODAY! 



I'll go on over to the roll call thread now


----------



## lovethattink

Candleshoe said:


> That's so sweet of you!
> 
> Unfortunately we're there June 5-15.
> 
> I'll keep trying, I'm guessing there's a date when people forfit money if they don't cancel so that's a good date to try back.  I'm also going to call tonight.
> 
> Oh and.... MY TIME OFF GOT APPROVED TODAY!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go on over to the roll call thread now



They only have to cancel 24 hours ahead. 

Keep trying. Weekdays usually opened easier. And since the meals take 90 minutes, it makes sense to do them on non - SWW days.


----------



## Candleshoe

Ah 24 hours.  Bummer.   Yes, the weekdays were my first choice, and when those were sold out I moved to weekends.


----------



## Itinkso

Candleshoe said:


> Ah 24 hours.  Bummer.   Yes, the weekdays were my first choice, and when those were sold out I moved to weekends.



You could try for a walk-up on a weekday and ask specifically for a picnic table in the back. If you do get seated and notice the characters aren't rotating to the back of the restaurant, immediately let a Manager know.

Last year, because the breakfasts kept running long, they may be attempting to streamline them this year. The good part is that the meals begin on May 4th and lovethattink will be reporting on them!


----------



## letsgoreds

Following, for hoping to attend SWW 2016.

If anyone is near the Seattle area, EMP (Experience Music Project) is the first museum to showcase a new Star Wars costume exhibit (Lucasfilm + Smithsonian) at the end of the month, kicking it off with an all ages SW costume party on Jan 30th.  The exhibit runs through October and then off to the next of 10 cities.

http://www.empmuseum.org/at-the-museum/upcoming-exhibits/star-wars™-and-the-power-of-costume.aspx


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Originally I wasn't planning on SWW this year as we are going to Disneyland for the Star Wars Half Marathon but last night my husband had us book for the first weekend.  Guess I better start planning!


----------



## nallepuh

I have read every post in this thread and last year's thread but haven't posted anything myself, until now.  We (me, my DH and DS who is six years old and a huge SW fan) just booked our flights yesterday and will be going from Stockholm, Sweden, to WDW for the first weekend of SWW. We will be staying at AoA, in a Mermaid room, from May 12 - 16 and try to squeeze in as many parks as possible on the 13th and 14th and then spend the 15th in DHS enjoying SWW. 
Last time I was at WDW was 2001 so I'm super excited about going back (even though I've been to DL and DLP a few times the past years). When we first started planning for this it was mostly because our DS is such a huge SW fan, but now when I have (finally) seen all six movies I'm actually almost as excited about SWW as my son, maybe even more!  
We have the Galactic breakfast reserved for the 13th and plan to also do JTA that day so we don't have to worry about that during SWW. DS doesn't know yet that he will get to eat breakfast with Darth Vader so that will be a wonderful surprise when we get there! Then we have Jedi Mickey dinner reservations at Hollywood and Vine for Friday evening, which will also be a surprise for him. 
Don't have a lot of questions (yet) since I have read so many helpful things in this thread already, but I'm sure I'll come up with questions when we get closer to the trip. For now I just wanted to say hi to the group.


----------



## Beezle2

Candleshoe said:


> That's so sweet of you!
> 
> Unfortunately we're there June 5-15.
> 
> I'll keep trying, I'm guessing there's a date when people forfit money if they don't cancel so that's a good date to try back.  I'm also going to call tonight.
> 
> Oh and.... MY TIME OFF GOT APPROVED TODAY!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go on over to the roll call thread now


>>>>

How many will you need reservations for? We are there during that time and may need to reduce the number in our party. I have reservations for 6 for bfast on 6/12 and dinner on 6/14. We won't know though until much closer to the date.


----------



## yulilin3

nallepuh said:


> I have read every post in this thread and last year's thread but haven't posted anything myself, until now.  We (me, my DH and DS who is six years old and a huge SW fan) just booked our flights yesterday and will be going from Stockholm, Sweden, to WDW for the first weekend of SWW. We will be staying at AoA, in a Mermaid room, from May 12 - 16 and try to squeeze in as many parks as possible on the 13th and 14th and then spend the 15th in DHS enjoying SWW.
> Last time I was at WDW was 2001 so I'm super excited about going back (even though I've been to DL and DLP a few times the past years). When we first started planning for this it was mostly because our DS is such a huge SW fan, but now when I have (finally) seen all six movies I'm actually almost as excited about SWW as my son, maybe even more!
> We have the Galactic breakfast reserved for the 13th and plan to also do JTA that day so we don't have to worry about that during SWW. DS doesn't know yet that he will get to eat breakfast with Darth Vader so that will be a wonderful surprise when we get there! Then we have Jedi Mickey dinner reservations at Hollywood and Vine for Friday evening, which will also be a surprise for him.
> Don't have a lot of questions (yet) since I have read so many helpful things in this thread already, but I'm sure I'll come up with questions when we get closer to the trip. For now I just wanted to say hi to the group.


 to the thread. You win the award as the poster further away from Orlando 
It sounds like you have a good plan so far, make sure to ask anything even if it seems small or silly.


----------



## yulilin3

feeling nostalgic? in need of a good laugh? and you are NOT a Star Wars purist...watch this...I miss Hoopla so much
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KX3ZQa_INI


----------



## The Sunrise Student

candleshoe said:


> oh and.... My time off got approved today!



this is awesome news!!!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> It is funny that I just mentioned Hero and Stunt Stormtroopers in my story and the 501st Southern California Garrison posted this on the FB just a little bit ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the difference are?!
> 
> I'll give people time to answer and post the differences after a while.



Ok, let me see:
The eyes
The Nose
The mouth/cheek design
not sure about the fourth one


----------



## ConnieB

letsgoreds said:


> Following, for hoping to attend SWW 2016.
> 
> If anyone is near the Seattle area, EMP (Experience Music Project) is the first museum to showcase a new Star Wars costume exhibit (Lucasfilm + Smithsonian) at the end of the month, kicking it off with an all ages SW costume party on Jan 30th.  The exhibit runs through October and then off to the next of 10 cities.
> 
> http://www.empmuseum.org/at-the-museum/upcoming-exhibits/star-wars™-and-the-power-of-costume.aspx




Is there somewhere to see what the other cities are?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> Thanks so much for sharing. That is awesome that you are living you dream. We love the 501st. My husband and youngest son love stopping and talking to people about costuming. My son collects their cards, but wants to know all there is to know about their story. Years ago at Celebration we signed him up for the Galactic Academy (not affiliated with the 501st). He can't wait until he is old enough to start costuming and join the 501st. That and volunteer at Give Kids the World are on his bucket list of things to do as soon as he is old enough.
> 
> His Galactic Academy profile http://galactic-academy.com/showmember-imperials.php?memberid=0488&company=Firebrands
> 
> My husband would love to get into the 501st. He has several costumes and wears them as a guest to SWW.
> 
> Years ago, he bought some kind of stormtrooper thing. Big box filled with white pieces. More boxes bought of straps and more boxes of other stuff. He'd love to figure it out one day. I know he needs help because this is getting no where on his own. I have no idea what type of stormtrooper it is.
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing you march. Assuming there isn't any construction going on at the Backlot Express, that is usually where we watch the parade since ds can't be outside long. We sit at a table indoors until the Rebel Legion and 501st march by. Then we pop outside and cheer them on.



That is awesome about your son being a member of the Glactic Accademy. We have alot of Galactic Academy Kids that troop with us, they are great... most of them are children of 501st people but still fun stuff!

Have your husband contact me, message me. I have the feeling he bought something similar to the base kits we have to use then we alter them to fit us. I can help point him in the right direction if that is the case.

In addition I am about to start posting pictures of my progress with all my costumes now that the holidays are over and I am going to start working on them again. 

Keep check out this page (it's public so no need to even have a FB account, and if he does or you do all you need to do is follow and you'll get updates automatically, there is no friending necessary!) https://www.facebook.com/EnyoCosplay

MARCHING at SWW 2015: We would love to say the stormtroopers will be ready to march but without even having the body armor pieces yet I can't say. We are also working on Imperial Officers in junction, so bare minimum we will march in those. Darth Revan was also allowed to march last year, so my BF might march in that costume as well, depending. Unfortunately Mara Jade is not allowed to march because of her relationship with Luke Skywalker later in the books, when she turns from bad to good. Disney doesn't want any one misconstruing that she is going to turn up in the new movies. Darth Revan is far enough removed from the characters in the movies that they allow him, as least did last year, we will not get a final list of who can and can't until less than 2 months from SWW.


----------



## Candleshoe

Beezle2 said:


> >>>>
> 
> How many will you need reservations for? We are there during that time and may need to reduce the number in our party. I have reservations for 6 for bfast on 6/12 and dinner on 6/14. We won't know though until much closer to the date.



We are a party of 8.  However I could deal with only 6 of us getting in!   Maybe all of us could wait and get pictures with Darth Vader and then 2 of us could go elsewhere.   

No rush!   I'm going to also continue to check periodically for 4-and-4 or 8.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, let me see:
> The eyes
> The Nose
> The mouth/cheek design
> not sure about the fourth one



You are warm....

I'll give people more time, see if anyone else has come ideas then post the answers.


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, let me see:
> The eyes
> The Nose
> The mouth/cheek design
> not sure about the fourth one



One looks taller and skinnier and the other looks shorter and fatter but that could just be the actual size of the person in the costume.  

Otherwise, I got the same as above.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Candleshoe said:


> We are a party of 8.  However I could deal with only 6 of us getting in!   Maybe all of us could wait and get pictures with Darth Vader and then 2 of us could go elsewhere.
> 
> No rush!   I'm going to also continue to check periodically for 4-and-4 or 8.



If they did the same as last year they checked the number of the party before the Vader pic and only the number of people on the reservation were allowed in and thus allowed a picture.

Keep trying though...Sometimes just like in the case of FP+ it won't be available one hour and available the next.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hi Guys and Gals,

I have shared some of these before but I have seen some more people ask about places to get SW T-shirts.

*note I am not sure how many of these sites have kids shirts, these are sites the 501st folks pass around to each other.

Tee Fury has two featured t-shirts every day, but the also have an archive of shirts. http://www.teefury.com/

Tee Public they have already created as well as a way to create your own t-shirt https://www.teepublic.com/

Threadless https://www.threadless.com/

Woot even has their own site called Shirt.Woot with all kinds of stuff http://shirt.woot.com/

ShirtPunch https://www.shirtpunch.com/

Think Geek is not just a t-shirt site but an all types of fun stuff site http://www.thinkgeek.com/

WARNING all these sites can have some not so PC shirts because alot of them a created by artist from all over and self published. But that is how you get the fun joke SW shirts with other references mashed in.

One of my favorites is the one my boyfriend has of Indiana Jones finding Han Solo frozen in carbonite in one of his digs sites.

Take care, and have fun shopping... these sites have funny t-shirts from all different topics.


----------



## rdesisto

There is so much info in this thread that I'm pretty overwhelmed!

This is probably a stupid question, and I apologize....But the character dinner with Mickey, Donald, etc. dressed as SW characters, does that only happen on the weekends? Or does that take place on weekdays during the SW celebrations? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Cluelyss

rdesisto said:


> There is so much info in this thread that I'm pretty overwhelmed!  This is probably a stupid question, and I apologize....But the character dinner with Mickey, Donald, etc. dressed as SW characters, does that only happen on the weekends? Or does that take place on weekdays during the SW celebrations? Thanks for the help!


Weekdays as well, beginning May the 4th.


----------



## Cluelyss

For those of you looking, just saw a Galactic breakfast ADR available on 5/30 for at least 4.


----------



## Cluelyss

Cluelyss said:


> For those of you looking, just saw a Galactic breakfast ADR available on 5/30 for at least 4.


At 8:10


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hi Guys and Gals,
> 
> I have shared some of these before but I have seen some more people ask about places to get SW T-shirts.
> 
> *note I am not sure how many of these sites have kids shirts, these are sites the 501st folks pass around to each other.
> 
> Tee Fury has two featured t-shirts every day, but the also have an archive of shirts. http://www.teefury.com/
> 
> Tee Public they have already created as well as a way to create your own t-shirt https://www.teepublic.com/
> 
> Threadless https://www.threadless.com/
> 
> Woot even has their own site called Shirt.Woot with all kinds of stuff http://shirt.woot.com/
> 
> ShirtPunch https://www.shirtpunch.com/
> 
> Think Geek is not just a t-shirt site but an all types of fun stuff site http://www.thinkgeek.com/
> 
> WARNING all these sites can have some not so PC shirts because alot of them a created by artist from all over and self published. But that is how you get the fun joke SW shirts with other references mashed in.
> 
> One of my favorites is the one my boyfriend has of Indiana Jones finding Han Solo frozen in carbonite in one of his digs sites.
> 
> Take care, and have fun shopping... these sites have funny t-shirts from all different topics.



Just as an add to this there is also 

Red Bubble:http://www.redbubble.com/

Tee Public: https://www.teepublic.com/

And because there are SOOO many sites like Tee Fury that only sell their shirts on a daily basis Day of the Shirt is a collection of all of them
https://dayoftheshirt.com/


----------



## rdesisto

Cluelyss said:


> Weekdays as well, beginning May the 4th.



Thank you very much!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Just as an add to this there is also
> 
> Red Bubble:http://www.redbubble.com/
> 
> Tee Public: https://www.teepublic.com/
> 
> And because there are SOOO many sites like Tee Fury that only sell their shirts on a daily basis Day of the Shirt is a collection of all of them
> https://dayoftheshirt.com/



I had Tee Public already on the list but I must say I never have been to redbubble I just did a search and found these fun shirts.

http://www.redbubble.com/shop/starwars

Some of the shirts I have seen on other sites, some are brand new  Good find MunchkinandSugarBear


----------



## ammag

Does anyone know if they will have special merchandise available the week before the weekends actually start? I know the character meals are available so I am hoping for some unique items.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ammag said:


> Does anyone know if they will have special merchandise available the week before the weekends actually start? I know the character meals are available so I am hoping for some unique items.



There are a few general Star Wars items that will come out about a month prior but there aren't just for SWW they will continue to sell them after the event. I have never seen SWW specific items sold prior, infact last year they had a special event that you had to pay to get into to see the merch first and have the opportunity to buy it before anyone else (the event I am referring to was called Rebel Rendezvous).


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

The Sunrise Student said:


> I had Tee Public already on the list but I must say I never have been to redbubble I just did a search and found these fun shirts.
> 
> http://www.redbubble.com/shop/starwars
> 
> Some of the shirts I have seen on other sites, some are brand new  Good find MunchkinandSugarBear



See this is what happens when I Dis at work...dang! I go to Day of the Shirt daily to see all the new stuff. Sometimes Junk Food Clothing http://www.junkfoodclothing.com/ has some as well...they provide shirts to Tren-D in DTD. 50% of my wardrobe is either Star Wars or HP stuff so ANY shirt company I can find is great!!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> See this is what happens when I Dis at work...dang! I go to Day of the Shirt daily to see all the new stuff. Sometimes Junk Food Clothing http://www.junkfoodclothing.com/ has some as well...they provide shirts to Tren-D in DTD. 50% of my wardrobe is either Star Wars or HP stuff so ANY shirt company I can find is great!!!



You are so not alone. I too am at work, waiting on things to finish or information from other people that I need I will always pop out here and look at stuff. I am so bad 

PS the Junk Food clothing site does have KIDS Star Wars shirts


----------



## lovethattink

During the week days between SWW, they will not be selling SWW specific merchandise either.


----------



## jennab113

Another site is https://www.qwertee.com/.  Their shirts are available for 24 hours at one price, then go up a couple dollars for another 12 hours or so.  I follow them on Twitter so I can easily see when the new shirt(s) go up and decide if it's something I want.  I got my most favorite shirt ever there: The Empire Strikes Out.


----------



## Koh1977

So, I had DS make a list of his top 5 Star Wars characters he wanted to see...

Chewy
Darth Vader
Stormtrooper
Ewok
Luke Skywalker

Would these be possible to do/get all in 1 day?

I'm not sure if he would even mind missing the parade...have an ADR for the Jedi Mickey dinner already and want to hit the fireworks for sure.  Haven't decided on the Galactic breakfast yet or not.  DS is 8.  Thought of maybe having DH and DS do the breakfast and DD (4) and I can do something else...?


----------



## Cluelyss

Koh1977 said:


> So, I had DS make a list of his top 5 Star Wars characters he wanted to see...  Chewy Darth Vader Stormtrooper Ewok Luke Skywalker  Would these be possible to do/get all in 1 day?  I'm not sure if he would even mind missing the parade...have an ADR for the Jedi Mickey dinner already and want to hit the fireworks for sure.  Haven't decided on the Galactic breakfast yet or not.  DS is 8.  Thought of maybe having DH and DS do the breakfast and DD (4) and I can do something else...?


You can get Vader and a Stormtrooper at the breakfast if you opt to do it. It's also my understanding that if you wait to meet Chewy until after the parade, he meets with an Ewok.  I'd recommend heading right there after the parade to minimize wait time. Then you would just need to find Luke, so seems totally doable in 1 day.....probably well before dinner and the fireworks!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Koh1977 said:


> So, I had DS make a list of his top 5 Star Wars characters he wanted to see...
> 
> Chewy
> Darth Vader
> Stormtrooper
> Ewok
> Luke Skywalker
> 
> Would these be possible to do/get all in 1 day?
> 
> I'm not sure if he would even mind missing the parade...have an ADR for the Jedi Mickey dinner already and want to hit the fireworks for sure.  Haven't decided on the Galactic breakfast yet or not.  DS is 8.  Thought of maybe having DH and DS do the breakfast and DD (4) and I can do something else...?



Keep an eye on Kenny the Pirates site (heck he even has an app) and he puts the schedule of characters and where they appear, and how frequent.

Here is the link to his website http://www.kennythepirate.com/


----------



## Artax

Koh1977 said:


> So, I had DS make a list of his top 5 Star Wars characters he wanted to see...
> 
> Chewy
> Darth Vader
> Stormtrooper
> Ewok
> Luke Skywalker
> 
> Would these be possible to do/get all in 1 day?
> 
> I'm not sure if he would even mind missing the parade...have an ADR for the Jedi Mickey dinner already and want to hit the fireworks for sure.  Haven't decided on the Galactic breakfast yet or not.  DS is 8.  Thought of maybe having DH and DS do the breakfast and DD (4) and I can do something else...?



From my experience I would say yes but will take some timing to get luke and the ewok since they rotate from what I recall. 

As sunrise said check with kennythepirate. After the first weekend he should have some times available. If going the first weekend it will be a bit trickier.

If that was my list I would shoot for Darth Vader first thing in the morning. Chewy and Darth Vader have about the same line length, but the Ewoks meet with Chewy and they do not come out first thing in the morning. Stormtroopers are roamers so they are easy. I believe Luke rotates with the droids so that one will depend on timing also I believe. You can ask the cast members but from my experience only about half of them know who is coming out and of those only half will actually tell you the timing of them.


----------



## Artax

Reizo said:


> I know I am sooo late but I still wanted to reply.... THAT is an awesome quilt!   Everything about it is great.  Haha back to the thread as it were.



Thanks  My son loves it, I am just dreading him asking to do autographs again. I am hoping I can go one trip without doing them. Or maybe I will do the cop out with autograph books.


----------



## jennab113

Are there Photopass photographers at the meals?  I've only ever done one character meal and there was a photographer, but only when Stitch was around (at Ohana).


----------



## lovingeire

Artax said:


> Thanks  My son loves it, I am just dreading him asking to do autographs again. I am hoping I can go one trip without doing them. Or maybe I will do the cop out with autograph books.



I have been trying to think of an alternative to autograph books. We have so many and they just sit around.  I am thinking maybe a photo mat or pillowcase. But I do t think we'll be at SWW again anytime soon. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Itinkso

jennab113 said:


> Are there Photopass photographers at the meals?  I've only ever done one character meal and there was a photographer, but only when Stitch was around (at Ohana).



Photopass is there for the posed photos before you are seated. At SciFi it's with Vader and Boba Fett. At H&V, Ewok Chip and Dale are there for the photo op.

Inside the restaurant, you'll take your own photos as the characters come to your table. SciFi is very dark so you may want to use a flashlight as a lightsource. Because camera flashes were too bright, many guests kept taking multiple pictures to get some that weren't washed out. That also slowed the character rotations.


----------



## jennab113

Itinkso said:


> Photopass is there for the posed photos before you are seated. At SciFi it's with Vader and Boba Fett. At H&V, Ewok Chip and Dale are there for the photo op.
> 
> Inside the restaurant, you'll take your own photos as the characters come to your table. SciFi is very dark so you may want to use a flashlight as a lightsource. Because camera flashes were too bright, many guests kept taking multiple pictures to get some that weren't washed out. That also slowed the character rotations.


Okay, thanks.  I'll be by myself, so I guess I'll have to hope for nice people seated near me or just take pictures of the characters by themselves.


----------



## Itinkso

jennab113 said:


> Okay, thanks.  I'll be by myself, so I guess I'll have to hope for nice people seated near me or just take pictures of the characters by themselves.



There will be Servers, Attendants, and Captains who can assist you with photos.
Also, I can add your ADRs to the Roll Call and you can coordinate with others to sit in a car with them at SciFi. Our SciFi servers have always helped with our group photos as its such a great place for group photo ops. 

You will definitely be assisted at SciFi.


----------



## jennab113

Oh that's good to hear.  At Ohana, servers didn't stop long enough to help or be asked for help, so my friend and I took pictures of each other with characters until the PP guy showed up and we got one together with Stitch.

I'll definitely add my ADRs to the Roll Call when I figure out which ones I'm going to keep.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Because of this young chap forever will my plastic spacemen costume be referred to as a Storm Wooper!

http://youtu.be/pXOwPWFeV4M

I just love his excitement, and his big eyes watch as the Storm Woopers and Vader board the ship!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jennab113 said:


> Oh that's good to hear.  At Ohana, servers didn't stop long enough to help or be asked for help, so my friend and I took pictures of each other with characters until the PP guy showed up and we got one together with Stitch.
> 
> I'll definitely add my ADRs to the Roll Call when I figure out which ones I'm going to keep.



I know at Chef Mickey's we have to take pictures of each other too when we go... BUT at H&V Star Wars meal the servers helped with pics and we got to see some of the characters twice!


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> That is awesome about your son being a member of the Glactic Accademy. We have alot of Galactic Academy Kids that troop with us, they are great... most of them are children of 501st people but still fun stuff!
> 
> Have your husband contact me, message me. I have the feeling he bought something similar to the base kits we have to use then we alter them to fit us. I can help point him in the right direction if that is the case.
> 
> In addition I am about to start posting pictures of my progress with all my costumes now that the holidays are over and I am going to start working on them again.
> 
> Keep check out this page (it's public so no need to even have a FB account, and if he does or you do all you need to do is follow and you'll get updates automatically, there is no friending necessary!) https://www.facebook.com/EnyoCosplay
> 
> MARCHING at SWW 2015: We would love to say the stormtroopers will be ready to march but without even having the body armor pieces yet I can't say. We are also working on Imperial Officers in junction, so bare minimum we will march in those. Darth Revan was also allowed to march last year, so my BF might march in that costume as well, depending. Unfortunately Mara Jade is not allowed to march because of her relationship with Luke Skywalker later in the books, when she turns from bad to good. Disney doesn't want any one misconstruing that she is going to turn up in the new movies. Darth Revan is far enough removed from the characters in the movies that they allow him, as least did last year, we will not get a final list of who can and can't until less than 2 months from SWW.



We will definitely keep an eye on your progress. Thanks for the link.


----------



## lovingeire

Itinkso said:


> Photopass is there for the posed photos before you are seated. At SciFi it's with Vader and Boba Fett. At H&V, Ewok Chip and Dale are there for the photo op.
> 
> Inside the restaurant, you'll take your own photos as the characters come to your table. SciFi is very dark so you may want to use a flashlight as a lightsource. Because camera flashes were too bright, many guests kept taking multiple pictures to get some that weren't washed out. That also slowed the character rotations.



Thanks for this info.  It's nice to know who we'll see and have the photo ops with.  

How would you use a flashlight as your light source?  I guess I'm wondering how you would angle it?


----------



## Itinkso

I think the people were illuminated but not directly at their faces. With smartphones without flash, the photos were extremely dark as in there was no need to even attempt a photo. Cameras with flash whitened everyone's faces along with red-eye. 

Also, the flashlight is needed to read the menu and to see the items on your plate. The Jawas walked around with flashlights but it was mainly to see what guests were trading and to search in their bags for their tradeable items.


----------



## Koh1977

jennab113 said:


> Are there Photopass photographers at the meals?  I've only ever done one character meal and there was a photographer, but only when Stitch was around (at Ohana).



They started doing the Photopass photographer at Ohana with Stitch since they weren't doing the typical family photo pre-meal in front of the tiki hut background (due to construction).  Not sure what will happen once everything is done.

We watched YouTube videos tonight and 1) I think there's a photographer to get your picture pre-meal at the breakfast with Vader and Boba.  The rest roam, without a photographer.  2) Thinking there may be one pre-meal at H&V as well?  With Chip and Dale ewoks?  3) DS wants to do the breakfast and DD really likes Vader and wants to see him.  Go figure.  She's SO going to be trouble when she gets older.  LOL.  4) DS also wants to see the parade and some of the shows, meet as many characters as possible, etc.  Ay yi yi...Part of me is thrilled that he's so into it, but we only have one day for it right now.  Unless we go on Saturday after checking into the resort (late afternoon/evening most likely).

How worth it is the Feel the Force package?  Is it similar to the Frozen package they had?  Where is the viewing area for the parade usually for that?  Near the stage (like the Frozen parade)?

When do updated park hours usually come out for June?  

For some reason I'm having such issues planning this trip...As to what parks when and ADRs, etc.


----------



## Koh1977

Itinkso said:


> Photopass is there for the posed photos before you are seated. At SciFi it's with Vader and Boba Fett. At H&V, Ewok Chip and Dale are there for the photo op.
> 
> Inside the restaurant, you'll take your own photos as the characters come to your table. SciFi is very dark so you may want to use a flashlight as a lightsource. Because camera flashes were too bright, many guests kept taking multiple pictures to get some that weren't washed out. That also slowed the character rotations.



oops!  I didn't read the rest of the thread responses before I responded.


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> They started doing the Photopass photographer at Ohana with Stitch since they weren't doing the typical family photo pre-meal in front of the tiki hut background (due to construction).  Not sure what will happen once everything is done.
> 
> We watched YouTube videos tonight and 1) I think there's a photographer to get your picture pre-meal at the breakfast with Vader and Boba.  The rest roam, without a photographer.  2) Thinking there may be one pre-meal at H&V as well?  With Chip and Dale ewoks?  3) DS wants to do the breakfast and DD really likes Vader and wants to see him.  Go figure.  She's SO going to be trouble when she gets older.  LOL.  4) DS also wants to see the parade and some of the shows, meet as many characters as possible, etc.  Ay yi yi...Part of me is thrilled that he's so into it, but we only have one day for it right now.  Unless we go on Saturday after checking into the resort (late afternoon/evening most likely).
> 
> How worth it is the Feel the Force package?  Is it similar to the Frozen package they had?  Where is the viewing area for the parade usually for that?  Near the stage (like the Frozen parade)?
> 
> When do updated park hours usually come out for June?
> 
> For some reason I'm having such issues planning this trip...As to what parks when and ADRs, etc.



Feel the Force: yes it's like the FSF package. I'm assuming that with the Hat gone the stage might be put where the Hat sits now so there might be a bit more space for the reserved area for the package.  I liked the parade viewing but my daughter and I were there at the entrance to the package area 1 hour before so we were the second party in and she sat on the floor by the rope and I stood behind her, I know many many people couldn't see because they got there 30 min. before the package (like Disney recommends) But I loved the dessert party, so many different options of desserts plus drinks (alcoholic and non-alcoholics) and now with the Hat gone the fireworks view should be better. 
They change the times for the park around March.
As to your list of character priorities I would do Chewbacca first thing, be at the park no later than 7:20am and go straight to his line. Even after the parade, the line might be short but the heat will be in full swing. If you have the Sci Fi breakfast Vader and Stormtrooper are covered. Ewoks are the hardest to get, last year they came out in the afternoon and sometimes in the morning with Chewy. Luke is another tricky one to get since he rotates with Leia and R2D2 but he's out all day so you have more time for him


----------



## yulilin3

Here's my photobucket album from SWW 2014 first Saturday Feel the Force package, my daughter was the one taking the pics during the parade, she was sitting on the floor
http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/Star Wars Weekends 2014?sort=2&page=1


----------



## poison ivy

Itinkso said:


> I think the people were illuminated but not directly at their faces. With smartphones without flash, the photos were extremely dark as in there was no need to even attempt a photo. Cameras with flash whitened everyone's faces along with red-eye.
> 
> Also, the flashlight is needed to read the menu and to see the items on your plate. The Jawas walked around with flashlights but it was mainly to see what guests were trading and to search in their bags for their tradeable items.



I agree it was dark in there.  We used a flash for all photos with our camera but thankfully no red eyes.



Koh1977 said:


> We watched YouTube videos tonight and 1) I think there's a photographer to get your picture pre-meal at the breakfast with Vader and Boba.  The rest roam, without a photographer.  2) Thinking there may be one pre-meal at H&V as well?  With Chip and Dale ewoks?  3) DS wants to do the breakfast and DD really likes Vader and wants to see him.  Go figure.  She's SO going to be trouble when she gets older.  LOL.  4) DS also wants to see the parade and some of the shows, meet as many characters as possible, etc.  Ay yi yi...Part of me is thrilled that he's so into it, but we only have one day for it right now.  Unless we go on Saturday after checking into the resort (late afternoon/evening most likely).
> 
> How worth it is the Feel the Force package?  Is it similar to the Frozen package they had?  Where is the viewing area for the parade usually for that?  Near the stage (like the Frozen parade)?
> 
> When do updated park hours usually come out for June?
> 
> For some reason I'm having such issues planning this trip...As to what parks when and ADRs, etc.



You can do it all in 1 day but it will be a long one.  I highly recommend the parade!  It is a must do for us.  

Here's my write-up w/photos on the breakfast. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52723707&postcount=237
yes, Darth Vader and Boba Fett only pose for a photo op at the entrance.  They do not roam the restaurant.

We didn't have time for the H&V dinner, but we did purchase the FtF package w/parade and fireworks that day which I've almost finished my report on. 

stay tuned.


----------



## poison ivy

lovingeire said:


> Thanks for this info.  It's nice to know who we'll see and have the photo ops with.
> 
> How would you use a flashlight as your light source?  I guess I'm wondering how you would angle it?



We didn't use a flashlight.  We were seated in the front row and adjusted to the lighting fine.  But I can see where it would help if necessary.


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> I agree it was dark in there.  We used a flash for all photos with our camera but thankfully no red eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it all in 1 day but it will be a long one.  I highly recommend the parade!  It is a must do for us.
> 
> Here's my write-up w/photos on the breakfast. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52723707&postcount=237
> yes, Darth Vader and Boba Fett only pose for a photo op at the entrance.  They do not roam the restaurant.
> 
> We didn't have time for the H&V dinner, but we did purchase the FtF package w/parade and fireworks that day which I've almost finished my report on.
> 
> stay tuned.



Do you mind if I put the link to your Sci Fi report on the front page of the thread? I think it would be most helpful, and each and every time I read it I just want to get those yummy pastries again.


----------



## poison ivy

yulilin3 said:


> Do you mind if I put the link to your Sci Fi report on the front page of the thread? I think it would be most helpful, and each and every time I read it I just want to get those yummy pastries again.



I don't mind at all.  I hope it helps.  and I agree, looking at that delicious food really makes me want to go back!  

We may not make SWW this year which is why I haven't signed up for the roll call.  We've got a Disney Alaskan cruise booked right smack in the middle of everything - 5/25 to 6/1. 

Of course I am always hopeful.
Really didn't want to miss Sunrise Student if she's marching!

that 501st parade is the best!


----------



## yulilin3

I know we are all impatiently waiting for more details on SWW 2015. So I gathered all the dates when things were announced last year:
Rebel Rendezvous special merchandise event               February 28th
Mark Hamill special appearance                                  March 20th
Full Celebrity Line-up                                               April 23rd
Feel the Force Package                                            April 24th

so we still have a ways to go. Please make sure to check the first post of this thread if you want to know if there's any new information and don't want to read thru several pages to find it.


----------



## msmama

I wonder if they'll adjust the lighting in Sci-Fi this year to help with the photos?  It's a lot of $$ to pay to see characters you may not be able to see!  

I knew the hat was going, but I guess I never considered that the store UNDER the hat would have to go too.  Am I mistaken or was that area a stage back before the hat was put up?  My memory that far back gets hazy.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> I wonder if they'll adjust the lighting in Sci-Fi this year to help with the photos?  It's a lot of $$ to pay to see characters you may not be able to see!
> 
> I knew the hat was going, but I guess I never considered that the store UNDER the hat would have to go too.  Am I mistaken or was that area a stage back before the hat was put up?  My memory that far back gets hazy.



There was nothing there before the Hat. The pin store is being relocated to Sunset Blvd so no loss there.
There are rumors that there will be a permanent stage built there now. At first I wasn't happy when I heard it, but if it's done in a way where it doesn't completely block the view of the GMR then I'm fine with it. I'm thinking something like the castle stage at MK. Maybe the roof can be something they can take off and on.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> *I wonder if they'll adjust the lighting in Sci-Fi this year to help with the photos?  It's a lot of $$ to pay to see characters you may not be able to see!  *
> 
> I knew the hat was going, but I guess I never considered that the store UNDER the hat would have to go too.  Am I mistaken or was that area a stage back before the hat was put up?  My memory that far back gets hazy.



I don't think they need to adjust the lighting inside, plus that would take away from the feel of it. We didn't use flash on these but did put our camera in the "low lighting" setting












using a flashlight will help if you want clearer pictures


----------



## MakiraMarlena

my pictures at Sci Fi turned out fine without the flash. I was using a camera, not a phone. plenty of folks there were using flash too.


----------



## Candleshoe

The Sunrise Student said:


> Because of this young chap forever will my plastic spacemen costume be referred to as a Storm Wooper!
> 
> http://youtu.be/pXOwPWFeV4M
> 
> I just love his excitement, and his big eyes watch as the Storm Woopers and Vader board the ship!



So sweet that little James!

I sent the link to my hubby.   Loved the "Can their guns come in here?!"

When the 1st/4th movie came out, I'd gotten special passes opening day and we were so thrilled to go.  A week later we were at the theater to watch another movie (don't remember what any more).  We were in line to buy the tickets behind a dad and three young boys aged 4-6ish and they were marching around singing the imperial march and other bits and Jeff turned to me and said "Please?"  So yea, we switched movies.


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> Here's my photobucket album from SWW 2014 first Saturday Feel the Force package, my daughter was the one taking the pics during the parade, she was sitting on the floor http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/Star%20Wars%20Weekends%202014?sort=2&page=1



Awesome pics!    thanks!  That definitely helps!


----------



## Koh1977

Question re: Mickey and pals...do they sign their autograph any differently when they're dressed like the Star Wars characters?  (Or will it be the normal Mickey Mouse signature)

TIA!


----------



## Candleshoe

I nabbed a table for four to the breakfast... 
on a day we're not going, and that's half our party.

But, if I have to add on park hoppers I will  <don't wanna!>

And I'll keep trying for another party of four, or hopefully two party of fours on a better day!


----------



## Itinkso

Koh1977 said:


> Question re: Mickey and pals...do they sign their autograph any differently when they're dressed like the Star Wars characters?  (Or will it be the normal Mickey Mouse signature)
> 
> TIA!



It depends; the mice sign as they usually do. But, Goofy will sometimes sign as Darth Goofy.

My DD has been a member of the SWW/JTA cast and took part in the meals at H&V and SciFi. The characters at the meals were signing their standard signatures.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think they need to adjust the lighting inside, plus that would take away from the feel of it...
> using a flashlight will help if you want clearer pictures



I agree with yulilin. The lighting will remain the same because it's the movie clips that are the "star" of the breakfast. I think it was mainly the smartphone guests who snapped photos of darkness and then the characters had to be brought back to their tables to try for better shots.

As long as you can adjust your camera setting you should be fine. Yulilin's photos are great compared to some photos which had been posted last year. My phone has a flashlight setting but you can add a flashlight app to your smartphone, too, so that you don't have to carry another item into the park.


----------



## Cluelyss

Koh1977 said:


> Question re: Mickey and pals...do they sign their autograph any differently when they're dressed like the Star Wars characters?  (Or will it be the normal Mickey Mouse signature)  TIA!


Kenny the Pirate's review of last years' dinner stated that they would NOT sign differently (as Jedi Mickey, for example) although he asked. Not sure if the characters in the park do things differently? I'd heard they used to do special signatures years ago, but that may have changed when Disney acquired Lucas Films??


----------



## Itinkso

Cluelyss said:


> Kenny the Pirate's review of last years' dinner stated that they would NOT sign differently (as Jedi Mickey, for example) although he asked. Not sure if the characters in the park do things differently? I'd heard they used to do special signatures years ago, but that may have changed when Disney acquired Lucas Films??



I think that's mainly it. Lucasfilms liked the "fun" in SWW and especially Hoopla. Now, it's back to the standards so there is consistency whether you are meeting Sorcerer Mickey, Jedi Mickey, or Steamboat Mickey: he is Mickey Mouse.


----------



## yulilin3

You can watch the whole thing or at minute 1:31 see what Darth Vader sings in his head while riding the Astro Orbiter https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgVpR4KdLRA


----------



## Music City Mama

My pictures turned out pretty good at Sci-Fi. I took Kenny the Pirate's advice about using the low lighting setting on my phone.

Side note: We got a kitten this weekend. We wanted to name her a SW name but none of the female SW names seemed to fit her. We went with Luna (from Harry Potter), but my kids go around singing, "Luuuunnaaa, Hyperspace Luuunnnaaa ..." So, she's got some SW cred after all, LOL.


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> My pictures turned out pretty good at Sci-Fi. I took Kenny the Pirate's advice about using the low lighting setting on my phone.
> 
> Side note: We got a kitten this weekend. We wanted to name her a SW name but none of the female SW names seemed to fit her. We went with Luna (from Harry Potter), but my kids go around singing, *"Luuuunnaaa, Hyperspace Luuunnnaaa ..."* So, she's got some SW cred after all, LOL.



I totally just sang that  Love Luna from HP


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Candleshoe said:


> So sweet that little James!
> 
> I sent the link to my hubby.   Loved the "Can their guns come in here?!"
> 
> When the 1st/4th movie came out, I'd gotten special passes opening day and we were so thrilled to go.  A week later we were at the theater to watch another movie (don't remember what any more).  We were in line to buy the tickets behind a dad and three young boys aged 4-6ish and they were marching around singing the imperial march and other bits and Jeff turned to me and said "Please?"  So yea, we switched movies.



Yes the little one making sure they couldn't come into the living room was so adorable, but his big eyes never left the screen once the movie started. I know I felt the same excitement in the sea of plastic spacemen around me in Indianapolis, I imagine my eyes were just as big!

 LOVE IT! the imperial march song, changing movies


----------



## ibela

Teefury and think geek have some great tshirts too! I often silently read so wanted to add some value.


----------



## Candleshoe

The Sunrise Student said:


> Yes the little one making sure they couldn't come into the living room was so adorable, but his big eyes never left the screen once the movie started. I know I felt the same excitement in the sea of plastic spacemen around me in Indianapolis, I imagine my eyes were just as big!
> 
> LOVE IT! the imperial march song, changing movies



His eyes are a joy to behold!!


Ok, so that Jedi breakfast reservation didn't go all the way through darn it. 
That's okay, I didn't want to go to HS that day so I'm saved the problem of adding PHs. 

I did manage to get two ADRs for 4 each for H+V on the night of June 7.  So that's great!  (and HDDR on June 12 for my nephew's 11th birthday!)


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think they need to adjust the lighting inside, plus that would take away from the feel of it. We didn't use flash on these but did put our camera in the "low lighting" setting
> 
> [...]
> 
> using a flashlight will help if you want clearer pictures



GREAT PICTURES!!

We will not have a regular camera (most probably).. just camera phones.

How would you suggest using a flashlight to help take pictures?  Aiming chest high?


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> GREAT PICTURES!!
> 
> We will not have a regular camera (most probably).. just camera phones.
> 
> How would you suggest using a flashlight to help take pictures?  Aiming chest high?



I would think better from the top, aiming right above your head


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Candleshoe said:


> His eyes are a joy to behold!!
> 
> 
> Ok, so that Jedi breakfast reservation didn't go all the way through darn it.
> That's okay, I didn't want to go to HS that day so I'm saved the problem of adding PHs.
> 
> I did manage to get two ADRs for 4 each for H+V on the night of June 7.  So that's great!  (and HDDR on June 12 for my nephew's 11th birthday!)



Awwwww on the breakfast. 

But really keep trying as people cement their plans cancellations start going. Just casually check the reservations online and see what happens from time to time.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> I would think better from the top, aiming right above your head



Wait, uh..  so if my DD is standing next to a character aim the flashlight OVER her head?


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Wait, uh..  so if my DD is standing next to a character aim the flashlight OVER her head?



I would think so...if you aim it at their chest you would get a weird shadow around there face, right? If you're aiming it above the head tilting down you'll "bathe"  them with light. I would find a dark area in your home and try it out


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> I would think so...if you aim it at their chest you would get a weird shadow around there face, right? If you're aiming it above the head tilting down you'll "bathe"  them with light. I would find a dark area in your home and try it out



That's a good idea!

I may have to stand on top of the bench to aim it right.  DD is getting quite tall.


----------



## Candleshoe

The Sunrise Student said:


> Awwwww on the breakfast.
> 
> But really keep trying as people cement their plans cancellations start going. Just casually check the reservations online and see what happens from time to time.



That's my plan.  I'm looking tentatively at June 9 and June 11 as the two mid-week dates I'd like to have the breakfast.  My plans are still pretty fluid at this stage.  Hopefully a 10a or later opens up.  Not sure how late they run mid-week, they appear to run later on the weekends.  I love turning a breakfast into a brunch and killing two birds with one stone.

It works really well at AK with Tusker House. Get there late enough and they switch out the breakfast food for the lunch food on the breakfast price!


----------



## Skywise

The Sunrise Student said:


> I know I felt the same excitement in the sea of plastic spacemen around me in Indianapolis, I imagine my eyes were just as big!



Did you see it at the Eastwood theater?  Indy was one of the few cities that got to see Star Wars on the 70mm Cinemascope screens.  My uncle had dragged the family out there and I was young and had never EVER seen a crowd standing in line for a movie like that.


----------



## lovethattink

AP room rates were released today. I was able to save quite a bit off the previous offer.


----------



## Skywise

lovethattink said:


> AP room rates were released today. I was able to save quite a bit off the previous offer.



What was the previous offer?  I just booked under the spring sale (room only) for 30% off?


----------



## lovethattink

Skywise said:


> What was the previous offer?  I just booked under the spring sale (room only) for 30% off?



That's the previous.  The new is AP up to 37% off.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

lovethattink said:


> AP room rates were released today. I was able to save quite a bit off the previous offer.



thanks for the heads up - we're so focused on our trip (in 19 days) this month I completely forgot to keep an eye out for AP rates!


----------



## alayne

I added another day to our SWW!!! We are now going Tuesday, May 26 thru Monday, June 1. This way we can spend all day Friday, Saturday and Sunday at Star Wars weekend!!! I purchased a Darth Vader book at the Disney Store yesterday and I can't wait to add all my plans to it. I have all our ADRs booked but I want to plan so much more. I need something to do!!!!


----------



## Music City Mama

lovethattink said:


> AP room rates were released today. I was able to save quite a bit off the previous offer.



Hi, I just sent you a PM about something (hope you don't mind).


----------



## lovethattink

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> thanks for the heads up - we're so focused on our trip (in 19 days) this month I completely forgot to keep an eye out for AP rates!



You're welcome.

Enjoy your upcoming vacation!



alayne said:


> I added another day to our SWW!!! We are now going Tuesday, May 26 thru Monday, June 1. This way we can spend all day Friday, Saturday and Sunday at Star Wars weekend!!! I purchased a Darth Vader book at the Disney Store yesterday and I can't wait to add all my plans to it. I have all our ADRs booked but I want to plan so much more. I need something to do!!!!



Oh wow! Congrats on the extra day.



Music City Mama said:


> Hi, I just sent you a PM about something (hope you don't mind).



I answered back, two different answers.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> AP room rates were released today. I was able to save quite a bit off the previous offer.



Anual Pass room rates released saved you more money than the current discount? REALLY?! 

I am really interested for next year because we are going to get an annual pass to pull off, we hope, three trips on one. Two of which we will be staying in resorts on property, one we are renting a house near by.

You have an AP, you think we can do this, or will be be cutting it too close?

- SWW 2016 we want to hit one (or two) of the June weekends and stay at a Disney Resort.

- Fall 2016 we are going to do a huge family trip, my BF's family and mine during food and wine and we will be renting a house and inviting them all to come stay with us.

- SWW 2017 we plan on hitting one (or two) of the May weekends and stay at a Disney Resort.

I know we have been scheming, do you think that is doable on an annual pass?


----------



## AuntieK

yulilin3 said:


> I know we are all impatiently waiting for more details on SWW 2015. So I gathered all the dates when things were announced last year:
> Rebel Rendezvous special merchandise event               February 28th
> Mark Hamill special appearance                                  March 20th
> Full Celebrity Line-up                                               April 23rd
> Feel the Force Package                                            April 24th



Thank you for posting these dates.  I've been reading this thread for months getting excited for this year.  Last year was our first SWW.  We did both meals and the Feel the Force package.  When I asked my niece where she wanted to go for her birthday trip her reply was back to Disney for the awesome fireworks and dance party with all of the desserts.

I travel for a lot for work and I'm so worried I will be away the day they release the information.  This thread helped me so much last year!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Sure, it's absolutely doable on an annual pass. If your pass activates June 3 2016 (which looks like it may be the first SWW in June) then it will expire the next June 3 and you could get both May weekends in on it for 2017.


----------



## yulilin3

AuntieK said:


> Thank you for posting these dates.  I've been reading this thread for months getting excited for this year.  Last year was our first SWW.  We did both meals and the Feel the Force package.  When I asked my niece where she wanted to go for her birthday trip her reply was back to Disney for the awesome fireworks and dance party with all of the desserts.
> 
> I travel for a lot for work and I'm so worried I will be away the day they release the information.  This thread helped me so much last year!



you're welcome. I'm glad you found this thread helpful, again if you have any questions let us know


----------



## Itinkso

The Sunrise Student said:


> Anual Pass room rates released saved you more money than the current discount? REALLY?!
> 
> I know we have been scheming, do you think that is doable on an annual pass?



Sunrise, as long as you plan on entering parks more than 10 total days within the 12 months that your AP is valid, having the AP is more cost effective than a non-expiring ticket.

Plus, you'll get free parking during your off-site visit and dining discounts throughout your AP year. You'll also be eligible to buy the Tables in Wonderland dining discount card.


----------



## AuntieK

Itinkso said:


> Sunrise, as long as you plan on entering parks more than 10 total days within the 12 months that your AP is valid, having the AP is more cost effective than a non-expiring ticket.
> 
> Plus, you'll get free parking during your off-site visit and dining discounts throughout your AP year. You'll also be eligible to buy the Tables in Wonderland dining discount card.



By all means get an AP for the above reasons if you'll use it for 10+ days.  I have one but not sure I will renew it in April.  Will depend on DVC promo pricing.

Just throwing this out here, I saved more money booking my room through Orbitz than I could with the AP discount.  Orbitz frequently has a discount on top of Disney's general public discounts.  With the current public offer my Boardwalk room was 280.  Orbitz had a promo for an additional 15% off so my rate came down to 238.  AP rate is 272 for the same room.  One downside, you have to pay up front but it is refundable if you cancel.    Also, if you use ebates you can usually get another 1% back into your ebates account.  Just another booking option if it helps anyone.  Today's Orbitz promo is for an additional 10% off.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Orbitz is awesome. You can't get a dining plan and you have to call later to add kids or be charged too much for them, but if you are in the market for a room only reservation it is worth a look. Especially if they are running a promo code that applies to Disney resorts. I have DVC all booked for my SWW but if I had to throw in another weekend once the celebrity list comes out I would go to Orbitz for that. I did it last year, with Mark Hamill showing up I added an extra weekend and they had a very good promo rate at Riverside, it wasn't less than the Allstars but a great deal for Riverside.

I did end up calling Orbitz to add a friend (adult) and it worked fine.


----------



## yulilin3

so reading and watching all the xxx number of rides in a day challenges has given me an idea.
Should I create a challenge for myself to see how many SW characters I can get in a day and document it?


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> so reading and watching all the xxx number of rides in a day challenges has given me an idea.
> Should I create a challenge for myself to see how many SW characters I can get in a day and document it?



Accept challenge, you must!

Yes, definitely!! And, photos or it didn't happen!

With all the tricks you know, it will be awesome to see how quickly you can complete this challenge!


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Accept challenge, you must!
> 
> Yes, definitely!! And, photos or it didn't happen!
> 
> With all the tricks you know, it will be awesome to see how quickly you can complete this challenge!



alright, alright...since Itinkso said so...I'll do it.
It's going to be just myself on the first Friday (my DD14 will be in school) and I'll get pictures but no autographs.
I was thinking getting a little dry erase board to write the time and pose with that and the character in the pictures.


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> alright, alright...since Itinkso said so...I'll do it. It's going to be just myself on the first Friday (my DD14 will be in school) and I'll get pictures but no autographs. I was thinking getting a little dry erase board to write the time and pose with that and the character in the pictures.



I love this idea!


----------



## Music City Mama

lovethattink said:


> I answered back, two different answers.



Got the extra 5% off with the AP discount (from 25% to 30%).  Thanks for checking those dates/rates for me!



The Sunrise Student said:


> Anual Pass room rates released saved you more money than the current discount? REALLY?!
> 
> I am really interested for next year because we are going to get an annual pass to pull off, we hope, three trips on one. Two of which we will be staying in resorts on property, one we are renting a house near by.
> 
> You have an AP, you think we can do this, or will be be cutting it too close?
> 
> - SWW 2016 we want to hit one (or two) of the June weekends and stay at a Disney Resort.
> 
> - Fall 2016 we are going to do a huge family trip, my BF's family and mine during food and wine and we will be renting a house and inviting them all to come stay with us.
> 
> - SWW 2017 we plan on hitting one (or two) of the May weekends and stay at a Disney Resort.
> 
> I know we have been scheming, do you think that is doable on an annual pass?



Yes, you should definitely get an AP in your situation. We are going to WDW a little later in June this year so the APs we activate in June will still be valid on our last day earlier in June 2016. We'll also go during Thanksgiving this year. In 2016, we won't have to buy tickets at all (still have valid APs) and then we'll start the cycle over again with new APs in 2017.



yulilin3 said:


> alright, alright...since Itinkso said so...I'll do it.
> It's going to be just myself on the first Friday (my DD14 will be in school) and I'll get pictures but no autographs.
> I was thinking getting a little dry erase board to write the time and pose with that and the character in the pictures.



This sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> alright, alright...since Itinkso said so...I'll do it.
> It's going to be just myself on the first Friday (my DD14 will be in school) and I'll get pictures but no autographs.
> I was thinking getting a little dry erase board to write the time and pose with that and the character in the pictures.



Dry erase board is a great idea! What a fun way to kick-off SWW! Yay, yulilin!


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Dry erase board is a great idea! What a fun way to kick-off SWW! Yay, yulilin!



I might be a tad excited 
Some crafty stuff is gonna start happening next weekend (this weekend I'm volunteering both days for the half and full marathon) Does anyone remember the little x-wings legos people could build for free last year inside Darth's Mall? We have 6 of them and are making them into hair clips...but there's a much bigger project in the early stages and until I can actually do some tests and prove to myself I can pull it off I'll keep you guys in the dark. The only thing I'll say is that it's for my DD14.
So I got some confidence from last year when I made the R2D2 shoes. This year it's a full costume


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> Anual Pass room rates released saved you more money than the current discount? REALLY?!
> 
> I am really interested for next year because we are going to get an annual pass to pull off, we hope, three trips on one. Two of which we will be staying in resorts on property, one we are renting a house near by.
> 
> You have an AP, you think we can do this, or will be be cutting it too close?
> 
> - SWW 2016 we want to hit one (or two) of the June weekends and stay at a Disney Resort.
> 
> - Fall 2016 we are going to do a huge family trip, my BF's family and mine during food and wine and we will be renting a house and inviting them all to come stay with us.
> 
> - SWW 2017 we plan on hitting one (or two) of the May weekends and stay at a Disney Resort.
> 
> I know we have been scheming, do you think that is doable on an annual pass?



If you can get enough days to make it worth it, I say go for it. You also get 10% off merchandise and some restaurants. However, if you will be spending more than $500 on food it works out good to add the Tables in Wonderland for $100. That gets you 20% off food and drink at select TS, CS, and lounges around WDW.

Typical room only discounts are 35% off deluxe.



yulilin3 said:


> so reading and watching all the xxx number of rides in a day challenges has given me an idea.
> Should I create a challenge for myself to see how many SW characters I can get in a day and document it?



That sounds like a great idea. 



yulilin3 said:


> alright, alright...since Itinkso said so...I'll do it.
> It's going to be just myself on the first Friday (my DD14 will be in school) and I'll get pictures but no autographs.
> I was thinking getting a little dry erase board to write the time and pose with that and the character in the pictures.



If I'm nearby, I'll be happy to take your picture with your board for you.



Music City Mama said:


> Got the extra 5% off with the AP discount (from 25% to 30%).  Thanks for checking those dates/rates for me!



Congats! That's extra spending money for SWW merchandise!



yulilin3 said:


> I might be a tad excited
> Some crafty stuff is gonna start happening next weekend (this weekend I'm volunteering both days for the half and full marathon) Does anyone remember the little x-wings legos people could build for free last year inside Darth's Mall? We have 6 of them and are making them into hair clips...but there's a much bigger project in the early stages and until I can actually do some tests and prove to myself I can pull it off I'll keep you guys in the dark. The only thing I'll say is that it's for my DD14.
> So I got some confidence from last year when I made the R2D2 shoes. This year it's a full costume



Oooooh, a bigger project! I'm not very crafty at all. But dh is. If you need ideas on how to make things work, I'm sure he'd be happy come up with some suggestions. He's the one that made JJ's Olaf hat.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> alright, alright...since Itinkso said so...I'll do it.
> It's going to be just myself on the first Friday (my DD14 will be in school) and I'll get pictures but no autographs.
> I was thinking getting a little dry erase board to write the time and pose with that and the character in the pictures.



And have them sign the dry erase board!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

MakiraMarlena said:


> Sure, it's absolutely doable on an annual pass. If your pass activates June 3 2016 (which looks like it may be the first SWW in June) then it will expire the next June 3 and you could get both May weekends in on it for 2017.



That's what we were thinking too 



Itinkso said:


> Sunrise, as long as you plan on entering parks more than 10 total days within the 12 months that your AP is valid, having the AP is more cost effective than a non-expiring ticket.
> 
> Plus, you'll get free parking during your off-site visit and dining discounts throughout your AP year. You'll also be eligible to buy the Tables in Wonderland dining discount card.



I never thought of that, the free parking thing with Annual Passes is another bonus.



Music City Mama said:


> Got the extra 5% off with the AP discount (from 25% to 30%).  Thanks for checking those dates/rates for me!
> 
> For even just the two trips in 2016 it sounds like it is so worth it!
> 
> I got Tables in Wonderland in 2009 and loved it, I defiantly will be doing that t
> Yes, you should definitely get an AP in your situation. We are going to WDW a little later in June this year so the APs we activate in June will still be valid on our last day earlier in June 2016. We'll also go during Thanksgiving this year. In 2016, we won't have to buy tickets at all (still have valid APs) and then we'll start the cycle over again with new APs in 2017.
> 
> This sounds like a great idea!





lovethattink said:


> If you can get enough days to make it worth it, I say go for it. You also get 10% off merchandise and some restaurants. However, if you will be spending more than $500 on food it works out good to add the Tables in Wonderland for $100. That gets you 20% off food and drink at select TS, CS, and lounges around WDW.
> 
> Typical room only discounts are 35% off deluxe.
> 
> That sounds like a great idea.



Up to 35% off Deluxe Resorts and using Tables in wonderland...   oh HECK YEAH  sounds like this scheme is a GREAT idea.

Thank you ladies so much for your feed back!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> If you can get enough days to make it worth it, I say go for it. You also get 10% off merchandise and some restaurants. However, if you will be spending more than $500 on food it works out good to add the Tables in Wonderland for $100. That gets you 20% off food and drink at select TS, CS, and lounges around WDW.
> 
> Typical room only discounts are 35% off deluxe.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm nearby, I'll be happy to take your picture with your board for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Congats! That's extra spending money for SWW merchandise!
> 
> 
> 
> *Oooooh, a bigger project! I'm not very crafty at all. But dh is. If you need ideas on how to make things work, I'm sure he'd be happy come up with some suggestions. He's the one that made JJ's Olaf hat*.



Thanks for the offer...I've been picking Sunshine's brain for help. I think I got the bases covered. I'm going to do a trial run on a bit of material and depending on how easy/complicated I'll let all of you know what it is.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks for the offer...I've been picking Sunshine's brain for help. I think I got the bases covered. I'm going to do a trial run on a bit of material and depending on how easy/complicated I'll let all of you know what it is.



Ah, so this is much more than a simple hair accessory.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Ah, so this is much more than a simple hair accessory.



yeah, the hair thing is something that we've wanted to do for a while I just always forget to get the hair clips to do it.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Huge Questions... CAN APs be used at both Land and World?

Reason I ask is that it just dawned on me I have two disney vacations this year, and the combined number of days is over 16 days! 

IF I could use the APs at both parks, holy smoke that would be dandy!


----------



## nancipants

There is a separate pass that can be used at Disneyland and Disney World, but it is very expensive. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/premier-passport/


----------



## The Sunrise Student

nancipants said:


> There is a separate pass that can be used at Disneyland and Disney World, but it is very expensive. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/premier-passport/



WOAH Each Premier Passport can be purchased for $1,029?!

Yeah that is nearly 3 times what I am paying for a 10 day hopper pass at WDW (I am getting 9 days with one day free with the latest deal but...)


----------



## ConnieB

The Sunrise Student said:


> WOAH Each Premier Passport can be purchased for $1,029?!
> 
> Yeah that is nearly 3 times what I am paying for a 10 day hopper pass at WDW (I am getting 9 days with one day free with the latest deal but...)



Yes, but the Deluxe AP at DisneyLANDis $700 Includes parking); the regular AP is $520 (parking is $159 extra); and at WDW it is $800 and $675 (parking included on both)......so if you were thinking of going to both coasts and staying enough days combined it does save some money.   More so if you get the deluxe at both.  

A lot of people also get it not just to save a small amount, but for the Prestige.


----------



## Candleshoe

I got TWO breakfast reservations for 4 people at the same time on June 9!

And there are several opened up along the way.  If you're there the same time frame I am June 5-15 and want a reservation, give it a look!


----------



## Itinkso

Candleshoe said:


> I got TWO breakfast reservations for 4 people at the same time on June 9!
> 
> And there are several opened up along the way.  If you're there the same time frame I am June 5-15 and want a reservation, give it a look!



Congrats, Candleshoe! I updated you on the Roll Call...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654


----------



## Candleshoe

Itinkso said:


> Congrats, Candleshoe! I updated you on the Roll Call...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654



Thanks I was so excited!  Fact is I got June 9 AND June 11.  When I decide which day we'll be going I will release the other -- hopefully into the hands of another DISer.


----------



## lovethattink

I keep checking Disney's website to see if there are any additions. Nothing yet. I'll be very happy to see the check back closer to summer gone and details added!


----------



## shannon006

We have made reservations for breakfast at Sci Fi and dinner at Hollywood & Vine for SWW this year. Does anyone know if our AP will still give a discount on these meals?


----------



## yulilin3

shannon006 said:


> We have made reservations for breakfast at Sci Fi and dinner at Hollywood & Vine for SWW this year. Does anyone know if our AP will still give a discount on these meals?



I don't believe the AP discount was accepted last year


----------



## yulilin3

Just checked the Disney site and it now says that DHS will open from 8am to 10pm with 2 Fantasmics! at 9pm and 10:30pm
updating the first post
June hour still haven't changed but they will
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-05-15/#timeofday=allday


----------



## Itinkso

shannon006 said:


> We have made reservations for breakfast at Sci Fi and dinner at Hollywood & Vine for SWW this year. Does anyone know if our AP will still give a discount on these meals?



Last year, guests who were persistent received their Chase Disney Visa 10% discount at H&V. No discounts for SciFi are ever offered.


----------



## dis75ney

I just got a reservation for Sci-Fi on Monday, May 18 at 8am. Is this a glitch in Disney's system, or are the Star Wars character breakfasts available all week? (We're returning to SWW after a five year hiatus)


----------



## Itinkso

dis75ney said:


> I just got a reservation for Sci-Fi on Monday, May 18 at 8am. Is this a glitch in Disney's system, or are the Star Wars character breakfasts available all week? (We're returning to SWW after a five year hiatus)



Not a glitch! SW Character meals are held daily from May 4th through June 14.


----------



## dis75ney

Itinkso said:


> Not a glitch! SW Character meals are held daily from May 4th through June 14.



Yay! I'm so excited...DH and DS will be thrilled!!!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Just checked the Disney site and it now says that DHS will open from 8am to 10pm with 2 Fantasmics! at 9pm and 10:30pm
> updating the first post
> June hour still haven't changed but they will
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-05-15/#timeofday=allday



That's a good sign that things are in motion. Maybe we'll soon see an update?


----------



## jovicat

Sorry if this has been asked - I saw that there is a SW parade during SWW - just wondering if the parade is SW themed all week or just on the weekends. Any advice is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## lovethattink

jovicat said:


> Sorry if this has been asked - I saw that there is a SW parade during SWW - just wondering if the parade is SW themed all week or just on the weekends. Any advice is greatly appreciated! Thank you!



Just the weekends of SWW. No parade other days.


----------



## jovicat

lovethattink said:


> Just the weekends of SWW. No parade other days.



thank you1 now i can get later breakfast ressies on our check out day!


----------



## Cluelyss

Itinkso said:


> Last year, guests who were persistent received their Chase Disney Visa 10% discount at H&V. No discounts for SciFi are ever offered.


What about TIW??


----------



## Itinkso

Cluelyss said:


> What about TIW??



I don't recall anyone saying TiW discounts were given. The meals are considered special event meals so is that something that would be excluded from TiW? Initially, I think that is why there was a problem receiving the Disney Visa discount.

ETA:
TiW wasn't allowed last year: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3360701


----------



## whositsandwhatsits

Thank you all so much for the great advice on this thread.  It's our first SWW.  My DS4 is obsessed and his little brother (2) is quickly becoming a fan.  I've enjoyed reading and picking up tips and tricks to navigate.  We will be there opening weekend, Friday and Saturday.  Super excited!


----------



## Cluelyss

Itinkso said:


> I don't recall anyone saying TiW discounts were given. The meals are considered special event meals so is that something that would be excluded from TiW? Initially, I think that is why there was a problem receiving the Disney Visa discount.  ETA: TiW wasn't allowed last year: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3360701


Thank you!!


----------



## wdhinn89

We arrive at Disney on May 16th and will be able to hit a park at around 4pm.  We thought it would be great to go to Hollywood Studios for SWW.  Are we crazy to attempt SWW that late?  What will we be able to see at that time?  I am sure autographs will be impossible but we thought the whole feel of the park would be awesome.  Hopefully they will have the fireworks.  Should I try to FP+ anything or will our late arrival make it impossible.  Thanks for any and all advice you can offer.


----------



## RAPstar

I'm missing SWW by a week, I'm arriving the 18th.  Unless they extend them like they did last year.


----------



## Disney Commando

With a new movie coming out, just got a gut feeling this year might get kicked up a notch , We will be at the last week, out of all the weeks this falls on Father's Day weekend, nothing like posing with Darth Vader and saying to my son , Hunter I am your Father


----------



## Candleshoe

wdhinn89 said:


> We arrive at Disney on May 16th and will be able to hit a park at around 4pm.  We thought it would be great to go to Hollywood Studios for SWW.  Are we crazy to attempt SWW that late?  What will we be able to see at that time?  I am sure autographs will be impossible but we thought the whole feel of the park would be awesome.  Hopefully they will have the fireworks.  Should I try to FP+ anything or will our late arrival make it impossible.  Thanks for any and all advice you can offer.



IMO a late arrival to the park are the perfect use of FP+s -- it's where they excel.  (IMO)


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> We arrive at Disney on May 16th and will be able to hit a park at around 4pm.  We thought it would be great to go to Hollywood Studios for SWW.  Are we crazy to attempt SWW that late?  What will we be able to see at that time?  I am sure autographs will be impossible but we thought the whole feel of the park would be awesome.  Hopefully they will have the fireworks.  Should I try to FP+ anything or will our late arrival make it impossible.  Thanks for any and all advice you can offer.


Do you have the ability to book fp early? If so you may be able to pick a fp for one of the SWW shows and then 2 other rides/attractions.
You will def. not be able to get an autograph for a celebrity but you could still meet some characters and walk around and enjoy the general SWW feel. I'm almost 100% that there will be fireworks again this year as well


RAPstar said:


> I'm missing SWW by a week, I'm arriving the 18th.  Unless they extend them like they did last year.


Hey, 6 weekends is better than 5


----------



## wdhinn89

Yes, I can book FP+ at 60 days out.  We will have to go through the different shows and pick one.  I am really excited now!!   Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> Yes, I can book FP+ at 60 days out.  We will have to go through the different shows and pick one.  I am really excited now!!   Thanks!



See last years schedule (link on the first post) and it will show you the times from last year.


----------



## Artax

Itinkso said:


> Last year, guests who were persistent received their Chase Disney Visa 10% discount at H&V. No discounts for SciFi are ever offered.



That is good to know. I haven't viewed the list of discount restaurants for a while and didn't know H&V was on the list. I will have to push and see if we can get the discount. Thanks


----------



## ConnieB

Does anyone remember when they started allowing the FP for the shows?  I know we are already "late" knowing who's coming, sigh.


----------



## Itinkso

ConnieB said:


> Does anyone remember when they started allowing the FP for the shows?  I know we are already "late" knowing who's coming, sigh.



It was around/after May 1st. I have the Notes in my iPad when I pulled all the showtimes off of the Events pages even though FP hadn't yet opened, they were listed on the page as being available.


----------



## yulilin3

ConnieB said:


> Does anyone remember when they started allowing the FP for the shows?  I know we are already "late" knowing who's coming, sigh.





Itinkso said:


> It was around/after May 1st. I have the Notes in my iPad when I pulled all the showtimes off of the Events pages even though FP hadn't yet opened, they were listed on the page as being available.



It was 5/5/14. I made a note in last years thread.
I'm thinking they'll wait until AP with no on site reservation can book. So 30 days  ahead of the first weekend. I could be wrong


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> It was 5/5/14. I made a note in last years thread.
> I'm thinking they'll wait until AP with no on site reservation can book. So 30 days  ahead of the first weekend. I could be wrong



 I think you're right because they won't want to upset their AP guests. 30 days before the first SWW is Wednesday, April 15... unless they wait until the following Monday, which would be April 20th.


----------



## Cluelyss

For those of you that attended the H&V meal last year, did Chip & Dale roam the dining room at all, or are they just available for the pre-meal photo?


----------



## Itinkso

Chip and Dale pose for the pre-meal photo op. Only the 4 VIPs roam: Jedi Mickey, Leia Minnie, Darth Goofy and Trooper Donald.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Im so sorry if these have all been asked....

We will be at WDW spanning two SWW- May 16-23rd- and having been to a SWW several years ago were thinking that we just get an ADR at the Galactic Breakfast (which we did) on a Thursday and skip the rest of the events.

Then I read about Symphony in the Stars- and now I'm thinking we should hop over to DHS one weekend for this....

Do they offer FP+ for the event?  Its only held on the weekends right?  Is it in place of fantasmic?  Where do we stand for the fireworks?  How soon would you recommend getting a spot?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Im so sorry if these have all been asked....
> 
> We will be at WDW spanning two SWW- May 16-23rd- and having been to a SWW several years ago were thinking that we just get an ADR at the Galactic Breakfast (which we did) on a Thursday and skip the rest of the events.
> 
> Then I read about Symphony in the Stars- and now I'm thinking we should hop over to DHS one weekend for this....
> 
> Do they offer FP+ for the event?  Its only held on the weekends right?  Is it in place of fantasmic?  Where do we stand for the fireworks?  How soon would you recommend getting a spot?



IF the fireworks show is offered again...

1. NO fastpass. The only way to get reserved viewing for the fireworks was to book the Feel the Force Package (or that big VIP package).

2. Yes weekends only. Fri-Sat-Sun.

3. No, they are held at totally different places. Fantasmic will still be presented.

4. The hat will be gone so probably anywhere on that main street (I forget the street names). 

5. I don't wait too long since you can see it from most anywhere on the street, especially now with the hat gone. There's going to be some crowd issues, there always are.


----------



## Candleshoe

Itinkso said:


> I think you're right because they won't want to upset their AP guests. 30 days before the first SWW is Wednesday, April 15... unless they wait until the following Monday, which would be April 20th.



What are these show FPs you guys are talking about?  (Newbie here).


----------



## MakiraMarlena

FPs were available in 2013 for seating at the Star Wars shows in the premiere theater (the celebrity interview shows, celebrity showcases and James Arnold Taylor's one man show).

Interested in seeing where the shows are this year because I can't imagine the Frozen sing along moving.

I believe the SW shows were all Tier One FPs, so you could only book one show per day and you couldn't have that plus another Tier 1 attraction like TSM.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Candleshoe said:


> What are these show FPs you guys are talking about?  (Newbie here).



The celebrities do a talk show with James Arnold Taylor and some of them like Ray Park and Warwick Davis do their own "showcase" show at the Premiere theater (where the Frozen sing-a-long is currently) and just like that (Frozen) show you can book FP+ for it. BUT it only guarantees that you will have a seat in the theater not that you will have a GOOD seat.


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> FPs were available in 2013 for seating at the Star Wars shows in the premiere theater (the celebrity interview shows, celebrity showcases and James Arnold Taylor's one man show).
> 
> Interested in seeing where the shows are this year because I can't imagine the Frozen sing along moving.
> 
> I believe the SW shows were all Tier One FPs, so you could only book one show per day and you couldn't have that plus another Tier 1 attraction like TSM.



Yes the shows were in Tier 1
I believe that the SW shows will move once again to Superstar Television Theater (former American Idol Experience) if it does there's not a bad seat inside, because the theater is more tilted than Premiere even people that are short (like me) will have no problem seeing the stage


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Thank you!!!

This Feel the force package that was offered- consensus on is it worth it? do we know if it will be offered again, and if not, when that info will be released? EDIT! Nevermind- FOUND ANSWER by searching


----------



## Skywise

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> This Feel the force package that was offered- consensus on is it worth it? do we know if it will be offered again, and if not, when that info will be released? EDIT! Nevermind- FOUND ANSWER by searching



Worth it for the fireworks, not so much for the parade - but that might change this year with the removal of the hat which might change the FP+ location.


----------



## Barbara C

Hi - 

This is a great thread - thanks so much for all the information.

I had booked a room at the end of December but I booked our airfare last night so I feel like we are officially going  We'll be there for the May 29 SWW

My two boys (11 and 9) are beyond excited and have asked if they can get Jedi costumes. 

Can anyone recommend a place to get kids' SW costumes?

Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> Hi -
> 
> This is a great thread - thanks so much for all the information.
> 
> I had booked a room at the end of December but I booked our airfare last night so I feel like we are officially going  We'll be there for the May 29 SWW
> 
> My two boys (11 and 9) are beyond excited and have asked if they can get Jedi costumes.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a place to get kids' SW costumes?
> 
> Thanks!!



before the trip costume places like party city, also online you'll find better quality/higher prices ones that are more authentic.
At Disney the only thing they have are Jedi robes with Mickey ears on them, and of course you can build your own lightsaber there too


----------



## Monykalyn

Barbara C said:


> Hi -  This is a great thread - thanks so much for all the information.  I had booked a room at the end of December but I booked our airfare last night so I feel like we are officially going  We'll be there for the May 29 SWW  My two boys (11 and 9) are beyond excited and have asked if they can get Jedi costumes.  Can anyone recommend a place to get kids' SW costumes?  Thanks!!



I got my son a great "deluxe" Jedi costume from target for Halloween. Included the Jedi clothes and the robe. 
Highly rec the build a saber thing- downtown Disney may be less busy?- my  8 year old son loved this!

I've had my reservation for room since last August (mostly a wish and hope idea at that point) but husband now on board (was ready to buy air tickets yesterday but we're not entirely sure of dates- Disney might extend by a day(we are going mainly for SWW) and  we want time to visit friends in area and go to US (couple huge Harry Potter fans in family as well) . I take it as a good sign that he's ready to commit to plane tix lol


----------



## 1153rsmith

We are planning on being there the weekend of May 15th this year.  Last year was our first time at SWW and we really enjoyed it.  Can't wait to see what celebs are going to there for our weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

1153rsmith said:


> We are planning on being there the weekend of May 15th this year.  Last year was our first time at SWW and we really enjoyed it.  Can't wait to see what celebs are going to there for our weekend.



You've been bit by the SWW bug


----------



## yulilin3

just a reminder for anyone wanting to know what went on SWW 2014, full schedule, celeb list, SWW shows...this is the link to the first post of last years event.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3183780


----------



## lovethattink

Keep in mind with kid costumes that is super hot and they'll need to shed them.  Every year there are adult and children who 
overtheat. Two years ago I did. Be sure to hydrate, hydrate, hydrate. Especially a child wearing a costume needs to be.

My dh wore a jedi costume on the first day last year. We had a good laugh watching him take off his boots. They were stuck.  He had to put ice down them to finally get them off. Slip ons are not so great in the heat. Some kind of zipper would have solved that problem.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovethattink said:


> Keep in mind with kid costumes that is super hot and they'll need to shed them.  Every year there are adult and children who overtheat. Two years ago I did. Be sure to hydrate, hydrate, hydrate. Especially a child wearing a costume needs to be.  My dh wore a jedi costume on the first day last year. We had a good laugh watching him take off his boots. They were stuck.  He had to put ice down them to finally get them off. Slip ons are not so great in the heat. Some kind of zipper would have solved that problem.



True!! As with MNSSHP, I've done "modified" costumes for the kids. This year DS9, aka Indiana Jones wore brown shorts instead of pants and brown crocs instead of shoes/boots. We'll get a bit creative like this for SWW as well... We figure it's more important to be comfortable than 100% authentic.  Looking forward to May 15!!


----------



## lovethattink

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> True!! As with MNSSHP, I've done "modified" costumes for the kids. This year DS9, aka Indiana Jones wore brown shorts instead of pants and brown crocs instead of shoes/boots. We'll get a bit creative like this for SWW as well... We figure it's more important to be comfortable than 100% authentic.  Looking forward to May 15!!



That's what we did in 2014 for ds. He can't control his body temp, so he disney bounded Han Solo. White t-shirts,  his cooling vest, 2 pairs of blue shorts. One pair with red duck taped stripes down side and the other with yellow stripes. That gave him two outfits to alternate. Also used a stormtrooper t-shirt that looked like Armour and he carried a costume bucket.  And a Bobo Fett Mandalorian looking t-shirt, with his rocket jet back pack and carried the Boba Fett mask from his costume.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovethattink said:


> That's what we did in 2014 for ds. He can't control his body temp, so he disney bounded Han Solo. White t-shirts,  his cooling vest, 2 pairs of blue shorts. One pair with red duck taped stripes down side and the other with yellow stripes. That gave him two outfits to alternate. Also used a stormtrooper t-shirt that looked like Armour and he carried a costume bucket.  And a Bobo Fett Mandalorian looking t-shirt, with his rocket jet back pack and carried the Boba Fett mask from his costume.



Love it!!


----------



## TLMcMarks

We have ADR at Hollywood and Vine for the Jedi Star Wars Dine Dinner on June 12 and will be using our dining plan. Does anyone know if this includes tickets to Fantasmic show later that evening?


----------



## Cluelyss

TLMcMarks said:


> We have ADR at Hollywood and Vine for the Jedi Star Wars Dine Dinner on June 12 and will be using our dining plan. Does anyone know if this includes tickets to Fantasmic show later that evening?


There is a regular meal AND a Fantasmic meal option. On the dining plan, both are 2 credit meals, but you must have booked the Fantasmic package to receive reserved viewing for Fantasmic later that night. Note, however, that the reserved seating is only for the 1st showing of F!, so if you plan to watch the SWW fireworks (assuming they offer them again this year) you may be better off seeing the 2nd showing of F!


----------



## Itinkso

TLMcMarks said:


> We have ADR at Hollywood and Vine for the Jedi Star Wars Dine Dinner on June 12 and will be using our dining plan. Does anyone know if this includes tickets to Fantasmic show later that evening?



You would have to book H&V as the Fantasmic Dining Package to receive the vouchers. The vouchers are for the first Fant. If you are planning on watching the SW fireworks, it's best to plan on going to the second Fant.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

TLMcMarks said:


> We have ADR at Hollywood and Vine for the Jedi Star Wars Dine Dinner on June 12 and will be using our dining plan. Does anyone know if this includes tickets to Fantasmic show later that evening?



Only if you have specifically booked the Fantasmic package.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtQb2axKpuw


----------



## Barbara C

Hi all - does anyone know where we could get Star Wars covers for our magic bands?

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> Hi all - does anyone know where we could get Star Wars covers for our magic bands?
> 
> Thanks!



like these?  your wdw store dot net
it's not letting me link. search for magic band SW covers
And Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Disney-World-Magic-Coverband-Alliance/dp/B00K6RTFU8


----------



## msmama

Question about FTF package; 

Do you think we'll get notice. like "the package will be available next week" or do you think one day someone will just say, "yep, seems to be available now!"  

I'm keeping up with this thread, but wondering if I should start checking many more times a day, lol.


----------



## Cluelyss

msmama said:


> Question about FTF package;  Do you think we'll get notice. like "the package will be available next week" or do you think one day someone will just say, "yep, seems to be available now!"  I'm keeping up with this thread, but wondering if I should start checking many more times a day, lol.


Its been my experience that there's usually little to no warning for things like this.  It will likely be released first thing in the morning, so no need to check multiple times a day, though, just early a.m.  The Disney Parks blog usually reports these special events offerings immediately, and I check the ADR system daily for it as well, but it may be available to book only over the phone. I have no doubt that someone here will report it first though!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

msmama said:


> Question about FTF package;  Do you think we'll get notice. like "the package will be available next week" or do you think one day someone will just say, "yep, seems to be available now!"  I'm keeping up with this thread, but wondering if I should start checking many more times a day, lol.



I feel like we need a code phrase... "The Millennium Falcon has landed!!!" LOL!


----------



## lovethattink

msmama said:


> Question about FTF package;
> 
> Do you think we'll get notice. like "the package will be available next week" or do you think one day someone will just say, "yep, seems to be available now!"
> 
> I'm keeping up with this thread, but wondering if I should start checking many more times a day, lol.



Assuming they have it again, since it's not new, I think it will be announced the same days it opens for reservations.

I wonder if it will be $59 like last year, or $69 like FSF ended up being, or $89 like the Frozen Holiday Premium Package was?


----------



## RedM94

I din't post very often, but will be attending again this year with my son for our annual "father son" trip.  I hope to see many of the same faces again this year as we have seen the pat four years.  

As you are, we are super excited to be there.

Rick


----------



## Itinkso

For all who have recently joined the Thread, please join the SW Roll Call:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654

You'll be able to see who will be there during your visit and yulilin will know to look for you!


----------



## pld5

We officially booked our trip today after lurking on this thread for a while now.

We will be staying at BWI from 6/9 to 6/14 and attending our first SWW!

It will be myself, my husband and my 9 year old son.   

I have a Sci Fi breakfast scheduled on 6/11 and hoping to line up early to meet Chewbacca on Friday, 6/12.

I will be cancelling a Sci Fi breakfast on 6/6 soon for a trip I had originally been planning before we had 4 snow days here in PA.


----------



## AuntieK

Glad I'm not the only one stalking this thread and the Disney site for FtF information.  I remember having to call last year.  I think the first day was phone only then the next day it opened up for web reservations.

I take it we don't have anyone with hub access this year.  I noticed the May calendar now reflects an 8 AM opening time.  Is it June yet?


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Question about FTF package;
> 
> Do you think we'll get notice. like "the package will be available next week" or do you think one day someone will just say, "yep, seems to be available now!"
> 
> I'm keeping up with this thread, but wondering if I should start checking many more times a day, lol.


Last year it was published on the HUB (internal CM site) about a week before they announced it thru the Disney Parks Blog. That's how we knew it was open. But this year I have no access to the HUB so just relying on the Parks Blog for announcement. I would check this thread in the morning and evening just to be safe



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I feel like we need a code phrase... "The Millennium Falcon has landed!!!" LOL!





lovethattink said:


> Assuming they have it again, since it's not new, I think it will be announced the same days it opens for reservations.
> 
> I wonder if it will be $59 like last year, or $69 like FSF ended up being, or $89 like the Frozen Holiday Premium Package was?


I'm budgeting for $70 hopefully won't be much more than that



RedM94 said:


> I din't post very often, but will be attending again this year with my son for our annual "father son" trip.  I hope to see many of the same faces again this year as we have seen the pat four years.
> 
> As you are, we are super excited to be there.
> 
> Rick


Yay  hope to see you again this year



Itinkso said:


> For all who have recently joined the Thread, please join the SW Roll Call:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654
> 
> You'll be able to see who will be there during your visit and yulilin will know to look for you!


Still need to figure out a good time and place to have a Dis meet every weekend. Please if anyone has suggestions let me know



AuntieK said:


> Glad I'm not the only one stalking this thread and the Disney site for FtF information.  I remember having to call last year.  I think the first day was phone only then the next day it opened up for web reservations.
> 
> I take it we don't have anyone with hub access this year.  I noticed the May calendar now reflects an 8 AM opening time.  Is it June yet?


I lost my access to the HUB  but I did see the change in time and updated it on the first post. The June hours should change soon as well


----------



## yulilin3

Here's a predicted update: The schedule for some DHS shows are now available and it looks like the Frozen Sisters will keep Premiere Theater (as predicted). This can only mean that SWW shows will go back to their original theater at Superstar Television Theater (A.K.A. ABC TV Theater/ American Idol Experience Theater)
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-05-15/#timeofday=allday
This is a great theater, with not a bad seat in the house, the floor is more tilted so everyone can see better.


----------



## choirguy

Does anyone know if autograph fast passes are still handed out at the parks, or has that moved to the Fastpass+ system?
We're going in June but staying offsite and I'm hoping that doesn't nix my chance of getting an autograph fast pass.
Choirguy


----------



## disneygrandma

I know the meals were phone only to begin with, and the lines were busy!  Then maybe the next day it was available to book on the website?  I'm thinking that the FtF Pkg was the same.

Last year all of this was new, and it still filled up right away.  We were lucky last year that Yulilin had prior knowledge, and tipped us off.  My concern is that this year, so many people are watching for this to happen, and it's going to fill up very, very fast.  I'm worried that if we don't jump on it the moment it's "officially" announced, then we'll be out of luck.


----------



## yulilin3

choirguy said:


> Does anyone know if autograph fast passes are still handed out at the parks, or has that moved to the Fastpass+ system?
> We're going in June but staying offsite and I'm hoping that doesn't nix my chance of getting an autograph fast pass.
> Choirguy



Last year they were handed out outside. See first post of this thread for all the details. I doubt they will change the process since it has worked out well. After reading the first post if you have any further questions let us know
Here's a video I did last year https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVFFLtHiFIU


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> I know the meals were phone only to begin with, and the lines were busy!  Then maybe the next day it was available to book on the website?  I'm thinking that the FtF Pkg was the same.
> 
> Last year all of this was new, and it still filled up right away.  We were lucky last year that Yulilin had prior knowledge, and tipped us off.  My concern is that this year, so many people are watching for this to happen, and it's going to fill up very, very fast.  I'm worried that if we don't jump on it the moment it's "officially" announced, then we'll be out of luck.



same worry here. I call almost every morning though, the CM at the phone are just giving the tired "No information is out yet" answer.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

lovethattink said:


> Assuming they have it again, since it's not new, I think it will be announced the same days it opens for reservations.
> 
> I wonder if it will be $59 like last year, or $69 like FSF ended up being, or $89 like the Frozen Holiday Premium Package was?



Frozen Holiday package included merchandise, if they throw in some merchandise it may be that high.

I'm betting somewhere between 69 and 89 unless there is merch involved.


----------



## lovethattink

Does anyone know if the Star Wars meals will have the same menu as last year or has it been changed?


----------



## lovethattink

MakiraMarlena said:


> Frozen Holiday package included merchandise, if they throw in some merchandise it may be that high.
> 
> I'm betting somewhere between 69 and 89 unless there is merch involved.



Yes, it had a pin and a litho, but no parade with snacks or fireworks. Though it actually was very well done. The tables with chairs were great. And the whole thing was very relaxing and beat the standing for fireworks and dessert.

I hope it's priced on the lower end of the spectrum.


----------



## Itinkso

lovethattink said:


> Does anyone know if the Star Wars meals will have the same menu as last year or has it been changed?



You may want to ask this on the Dining Board. There are some Food/Beverage CMs who post there as well as The Rusty who is privy to menus.


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> You may want to ask this on the Dining Board. There are some Food/Beverage CMs who post there as well as The Rusty who is privy to menus.



Ok, will do.


----------



## yulilin3

Anyone on here doing the Star Wars Inaugural races at Disneyland this weekend?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Anyone on here doing the Star Wars Inaugural races at Disneyland this weekend?


I wish!! Don't get me started!! They announced too late -- we were already registered for the half and 5K this past wknd in WDW. Aiming for maybe next year...


----------



## shelbyf31

We are doing the first Fantasmic show, it doesn't make sense to do the Force package does it?


----------



## yulilin3

shelbyf31 said:


> We are doing the first Fantasmic show, it doesn't make sense to do the Force package does it?



No it doesn't. First F! is at 9pm, fireworks at 9:45pm. You won't have time to go to the reserved area to enjoy the desserts


----------



## Barbara C

yulilin3 said:


> like these?  your wdw store dot net
> it's not letting me link. search for magic band SW covers
> And Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Disney-World-Magic-Coverband-Alliance/dp/B00K6RTFU8



Thanks for the info.  As an fyi for anyone else that might be looking, I found the same ones MUCH cheaper on ebay.  They are a little bland but I think the boys will still like them


----------



## alayne

What Star Wars items have you taken to have signed during Star Wars Weekend? My kids want to do something other than autograph books.


----------



## Cluelyss

alayne said:


> What Star Wars items have you taken to have signed during Star Wars Weekend? My kids want to do something other than autograph books.


We are going to do a photo mat for our SW characters this trip, then use it to frame our favorite SWW picture,  but I've also seen tons of SW memorabilia used - posters, books, etc.   A 2015 SWW t-shirt would be a fun keepsake, too.


----------



## shelbyf31

yulilin3 said:


> No it doesn't. First F! is at 9pm, fireworks at 9:45pm. You won't have time to go to the reserved area to enjoy the desserts



Thank you, I was afraid that it wouldn't work.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

bump it up!

I just reserved dining for May 8th 2015 at the Vine with Fantamic...ugh I've read some not so nice reviews online...but I love characters so it's like a double edged sword.


----------



## delmar411

Barbara C said:


> Thanks for the info.  As an fyi for anyone else that might be looking, I found the same ones MUCH cheaper on ebay.  They are a little bland but I think the boys will still like them


    The black one is nice. I have the original one (no window in it) for my magic band and it has been on my band 19mths without issue.

Plus I can see Disney releasing new star wats magic bands since last years got scooped up asap.


----------



## Cluelyss

delmar411 said:


> The black one is nice. I have the original one (no window in it) for my magic band and it has been on my band 19mths without issue.  Plus I can see Disney releasing new star wats magic bands since last years got scooped up asap.


We ordered these and got the ones with no windows. I'm assuming we won't have any issues scanning our MBs through the cloth? Or did you modify yours in some way??


----------



## delmar411

Cluelyss said:


> We ordered these and got the ones with no windows. I'm assuming we won't have any issues scanning our MBs through the cloth? Or did you modify yours in some way??



No issues, they put the windows in them because people are apparently not capable of feeling the band and figuring out where the mickey head is. Without the window you have to line it up by feel. I Dont wear mine on my wrist so I just spin it as needed on my purse strap. And I keep a mickey head bling in the hole closest to the head as well.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Questions:

1.) I really want to meet Mickey Minnie Donald Goofy in their Star Wars attire...is it worth it to book Hollywood & Vine - are the characters hard to get to in the park?

2.) Is it worth it the whole Star Wars event if I'm going for One day?

3.) Can you wear robes like the jedis??

4.) Are the parks insane crowded or just close to what Very Merry Christmas and Halloween Party levels?

thanks


----------



## yulilin3

alayne said:


> What Star Wars items have you taken to have signed during Star Wars Weekend? My kids want to do something other than autograph books.


For the celebrities we do a Star Wars 30th anniversary calendar that have all 6 movies, It's easy to put in a backpack and lightweight to carry around.



CampbellzSoup said:


> bump it up!
> 
> I just reserved dining for May 8th 2015 at the Vine with Fantamic...ugh I've read some not so nice reviews online...but I love characters so it's like a double edged sword.


Yay!! Don't worry to much on reviews, to each their own, that's why I always hesitate when people ask "is it worth it" to anything. Some people might find it great while others don't.



CampbellzSoup said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1.) I really want to meet Mickey Minnie Donald Goofy in their Star Wars attire...is it worth it to book Hollywood & Vine - are the characters hard to get to in the park?
> 
> 2.) Is it worth it the whole Star Wars event if I'm going for One day?
> 
> 3.) Can you wear robes like the jedis??
> 
> 4.) Are the parks insane crowded or just close to what Very Merry Christmas and Halloween Party levels?
> 
> thanks



1.) The meal is a timesaver for the characters. Especially the Disney gang in SW attire, they rotate at their regular spot meet so you night be doing a 40 minutes line for Jedi Mickey and just as you are about to get your pic he leaves and in comes Darth Goofy. You need to plan for at least 2 hours to be able to get all 4. Maybe your lucky and get them faster but I would plan on 2 hours
2.) That really depends on what you want to do. People come just to sit and enjoy the atmosphere and get a couple of shows in. Some people want to do it all and that's not possible in one day
3.) Adults and kids are encouraged to wear any SW costume that they want. Just remember the heat, bring an extra set of regular clothes in case someone wants to change
4.) DHS is not insanely crowded, you will find a lot more traffic around the Star Tours area and where characters are. It's still crowded but not shoulder to shoulder crowded


----------



## yulilin3

I'm thinking of doing 2 meets every Saturday and 1 on Sunday
Every Saturday:
After the parade at Backlot Express (we usually grab lunch here, look for us inside the sun room, as you go in the room to your left)
Before Fireworks: around 8pm we'll be at the tables around Echo Lake across from 50s Prime Time. We will be there all the way until 10pm.
Every Sunday:
After the parade at Backlot Express (we usually grab lunch here, look for us inside the sun room, as you go in the room to your left)

My DD14 and I will be at DHS every Saturday and Sunday so if anyone wants to meet at a different times let me know. I'll only be going to the first Friday for my character challenge.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks for the offer...I've been picking Sunshine's brain for help. I think I got the bases covered. I'm going to do a trial run on a bit of material and depending on how easy/complicated I'll let all of you know what it is.



Be sure to send me pictures some time of your trails and might be able to help more with suggestions  I think this idea is super cool and your daughter will look amazing!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Be sure to send me pictures some time of your trails and might be able to help more with suggestions  I think this idea is super cool and your daughter will look amazing!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

RedM94 said:


> I din't post very often, but will be attending again this year with my son for our annual "father son" trip.  I hope to see many of the same faces again this year as we have seen the pat four years.
> 
> As you are, we are super excited to be there.
> 
> Rick



RedM94 that's awesome! Hope to see you there again this year, we are going to be there for the first two weekends this year.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I'm thinking of doing 2 meets every Saturday and 1 on Sunday
> Every Saturday:
> After the parade at Backlot Express (we usually grab lunch here, look for us inside the sun room, as you go in the room to your left)
> Before Fireworks: around 8pm we'll be at the tables around Echo Lake across from 50s Prime Time. We will be there all the way until 10pm.
> Every Sunday:
> After the parade at Backlot Express (we usually grab lunch here, look for us inside the sun room, as you go in the room to your left)
> 
> My DD14 and I will be at DHS every Saturday and Sunday so if anyone wants to meet at a different times let me know. I'll only be going to the first Friday for my character challenge.



Sounds good. We were there almost each time you were and saw you. But didn't meet anyone else as we were eating by the time people arrived. Hopefully, this year we'll meet more DISers.


----------



## Barbara C

alayne said:


> What Star Wars items have you taken to have signed during Star Wars Weekend? My kids want to do something other than autograph books.



We have a book where each Star War character has his/her/it's own page.  It think it might be a DK book and it's a little beat up from use bu I was thinking we might bring that to be signed??


----------



## lovethattink

We used a DK book for some.  And the Star Wars autograph book for others.  One year a baseball


----------



## Artax

alayne said:


> What Star Wars items have you taken to have signed during Star Wars Weekend? My kids want to do something other than autograph books.



Two years ago we did pillow case and ironed on a photopass photo for my son. posted here

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52841422&postcount=1091

Last year we did quilt squares. Printed out a collage of photopass pictures on a quilt panel and my mother put it all together. Posted here

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52840903&postcount=1083

Not sure what we will do this year. Hoping maybe I wont have to haul stuff around this time.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

yulilin3 said:


> For the celebrities we do a Star Wars 30th anniversary calendar that have all 6 movies, It's easy to put in a backpack and lightweight to carry around.
> 
> 
> Yay!! Don't worry to much on reviews, to each their own, that's why I always hesitate when people ask "is it worth it" to anything. Some people might find it great while others don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) The meal is a timesaver for the characters. Especially the Disney gang in SW attire, they rotate at their regular spot meet so you night be doing a 40 minutes line for Jedi Mickey and just as you are about to get your pic he leaves and in comes Darth Goofy. You need to plan for at least 2 hours to be able to get all 4. Maybe your lucky and get them faster but I would plan on 2 hours
> 2.) That really depends on what you want to do. People come just to sit and enjoy the atmosphere and get a couple of shows in. Some people want to do it all and that's not possible in one day
> 3.) Adults and kids are encouraged to wear any SW costume that they want. Just remember the heat, bring an extra set of regular clothes in case someone wants to change
> 4.) DHS is not insanely crowded, you will find a lot more traffic around the Star Tours area and where characters are. It's still crowded but not shoulder to shoulder crowded



Thank you so so so much


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Artax said:


> Two years ago we did pillow case and ironed on a photopass photo for my son. posted here  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52841422&postcount=1091  Last year we did quilt squares. Printed out a collage of photopass pictures on a quilt panel and my mother put it all together. Posted here  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52840903&postcount=1083  Not sure what we will do this year. Hoping maybe I wont have to haul stuff around this time.


    Great ideas!  It could be fun to do iron on's on the quilt squares, get them signed and do a bed SWW bed runner.


----------



## yulilin3

CampbellzSoup said:


> Thank you so so so much



You're welcome so, so much. And welcome to the thread


----------



## Artax

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Great ideas!  It could be fun to do iron on's on the quilt squares, get them signed and do a bed SWW bed runner.



Thanks, I do have to say the iron on did not hold up over the past 2 years and the picture is pretty much gone because he uses it every night (he has asked me to put a new picture on it a couple times but I havent done it yet). So I wouldn't recommend iron on for something as labor intensive as a quilt if it would be used at all. I had the panel printed out on fabric from an online website fabrics on demand. I wanted it to hold up over time and still be able to use it.

I would also recommend using fabric markers and a embroidery hoop to help characters out when signing.


----------



## Itinkso

CampbellzSoup said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1.) I really want to meet Mickey Minnie Donald Goofy in their Star Wars attire...is it worth it to book Hollywood & Vine - are the characters hard to get to in the park?
> 
> 2.) Is it worth it the whole Star Wars event if I'm going for One day?
> 
> 3.) Can you wear robes like the jedis??
> 
> 4.) Are the parks insane crowded or just close to what Very Merry Christmas and Halloween Party levels?
> 
> thanks



I can answer a couple of questions because we did a one-day trip last year.

2. We found our fun-filled final SWW day to be worth it. Our group was 6 adults: 4 had just come off a cruise the day before + 2 CMs - 1 a SWW CM. Because I had heard about SWW for 4 years and followed yulilin's thread for 3 years, we had a specific list of must-dos for our one day visit:
Stormtrooper opening show to watch DD's Trooper "friends" in action, meet Chewie, Darth Mall, ToT, Star Tours, trade with Jawas, Obi Wan show, dessert at HBD only because I couldn't get the 6th FtF that we needed, fireworks, and meet yulilin. Sadly, the only thing we didn't accomplish was meeting yulilin.

We also fit in lunch at Coral Reef and a bit of World Cup soccer in Epcot. We were even stuck at the Fairfax Fair CS area for close to an hour due to lightning over the park. Our strategy worked because we followed all the Tips from here and I even over-ruled the 2 CMs by saying, "yulilin said!"

4. You'll find the park crowded in the areas that yulilin described. The only times we noticed the crowd level was when we left for Epcot before the parade and when we left HBD to walk to the Echo Lake/Prime Time area. Even when we were searching for specific Jawa "friends," there were a lot of wide open spaces in the Streets of America. When we were in Darth Mall at 8:30 in the morning, only a handful of guests were in there. We were the only people taking Aurasma photos.

It will really depend on what you want to accomplish. We didn't watch the parade nor wait to meet any other characters - mainly because the one CM in our group had been involved with SWW since May 4th and we didn't want to subject her to even more than what was our must-dos.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> I can answer a couple of questions because we did a one-day trip last year.
> 
> 2. We found our fun-filled final SWW day to be worth it. Our group was 6 adults: 4 had just come off a cruise the day before + 2 CMs - 1 a SWW CM. Because I had heard about SWW for 4 years and followed yulilin's thread for 3 years, we had a specific list of must-dos for our one day visit:
> Stormtrooper opening show to watch DD's Trooper "friends" in action, meet Chewie, Darth Mall, ToT, Star Tours, trade with Jawas, Obi Wan show, dessert at HBD only because I couldn't get the 6th FtF that we needed, fireworks, and meet yulilin. Sadly, the only thing we didn't accomplish was meeting yulilin.
> 
> We also fit in lunch at Coral Reef and a bit of World Cup soccer in Epcot. We were even stuck at the Fairfax Fair CS area for close to an hour due to lightning over the park. Our strategy worked because we followed all the Tips from here and I even over-ruled the 2 CMs by saying, *"yulilin said!"*
> 
> 4. You'll find the park crowded in the areas that yulilin described. The only times we noticed the crowd level was when we left for Epcot before the parade and when we left HBD to walk to the Echo Lake/Prime Time area. Even when we were searching for specific Jawa "friends," there were a lot of wide open spaces in the Streets of America. When we were in Darth Mall at 8:30 in the morning, only a handful of guests were in there. We were the only people taking Aurasma photos.
> 
> It will really depend on what you want to accomplish. We didn't watch the parade nor wait to meet any other characters - mainly because the one CM in our group had been involved with SWW since May 4th and we didn't want to subject her to even more than what was our must-dos.



if only this would work in the house  
We definitely need to meet


----------



## disneygrandma

Whenever I read about someone who has family or friends that are CM's, I think about how much fun that would be to have an acquaintance that would be able to give you an inside perspective of all things Disney.  How funny that Yulilin's advice turned out to be better than the CM's!

Since Yulilin no longer has access to the Hub, maybe one of the CM's on the Dis, or an acquaintance of a Dis'er, would be able to tip us off when SWW details come out........especially a head's up for the FtF Pkg.  I really feel like FtF will be the BOG & A&E of SWW, all rolled up in to one.


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> Whenever I read about someone who has family or friends that are CM's, I think about how much fun that would be to have an acquaintance that would be able to give you an inside perspective of all things Disney.  How funny that Yulilin's advice turned out to be better than the CM's!
> 
> Since Yulilin no longer has access to the Hub, maybe one of the CM's on the Dis, or an acquaintance of a Dis'er, would be able to tip us off when SWW details come out........especially a head's up for the FtF Pkg.  I really feel like FtF will be the BOG & A&E of SWW, all rolled up in to one.



Believe me I'm working hard to try and get some insight into the HUB and get some advance warning on the package. I have a couple of friends of friends that work there and I'm trying in a polite, non creepy way to ask if they could check for me.
I also think Disney is tracking more and more what their CM do on social media. A friend of mine got called to the principals office (his manager) and was told that he shouldn't be posting some things on Fb just because he made a joke about how every attraction he worked in closed. He had worked in backlot tour, Jack Sparrow Pirate attraction at DHS and now at LMA. So he said something like "hey guys I guess LMA will be closing soon because I'm working there" all of us took is a a joke but management didn't like him saying that


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Believe me I'm working hard to try and get some insight into the HUB and get some advance warning on the package. I have a couple of friends of friends that work there and I'm trying in a polite, non creepy way to ask if they could check for me.
> I also think Disney is tracking more and more what their CM do on social media. A friend of mine got called to the principals office (his manager) and was told that he shouldn't be posting some things on Fb just because he made a joke about how every attraction he worked in closed. He had worked in backlot tour, Jack Sparrow Pirate attraction at DHS and now at LMA. So he said something like "hey guys I guess LMA will be closing soon because I'm working there" all of us took is a a joke but management didn't like him saying that



"non creepy way"  

I have my fingers crossed... would LOVE that heads-up!  Things like this, Villains Soiree, etc. seem to go pretty quickly once announced...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

alayne said:


> What Star Wars items have you taken to have signed during Star Wars Weekend? My kids want to do something other than autograph books.



My Fav is buying the SWW poster and having that signed. Then you can hang it up in their room and have something fun for them to remember the trip.

I normally do celebrities on mine however I can totally see doing characters that way!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I think I might do the dinner then just so I can ensure I meet everyone in it Star Wars attire...I'll be wearing Jedi robes but like said here def something underneath lol. 

What do you guys suggest to do if I got one day there trust me to bring my significant other it's a big deal lol.  I guess all the standard Hollywood studio rides - anythjng directly Star Wars going on there That's a not to miss in your opinion


----------



## yulilin3

CampbellzSoup said:


> I think I might do the dinner then just so I can ensure I meet everyone in it Star Wars attire...I'll be wearing Jedi robes but like said here def something underneath lol.
> 
> What do you guys suggest to do if I got one day there trust me to bring my significant other it's a big deal lol.  I guess all the standard Hollywood studio rides - anythjng directly Star Wars going on there That's a not to miss in your opinion



If you can be at the park from opening to closing there's quite a lot you can do.
If you don't want any other characters (Chewbacca or Darth Vader) you can go straight to TSMM at park opening, the line will be non existent. After you could do ToT and RnRC.
By this point it'll probably be around parade time, you can grab a spot for that.
Ride Star Tours, you could meet some of the easier SW characters (look in first post for all the info)
The fireworks are not to be missed
Will you be able to book fp in advance?


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> if only this would work in the house
> We definitely need to meet



 I should be in Florida in mid-April. Will let you know for sure when it gets closer.


----------



## alayne

Love the Quilt idea. Just sent a picture of it Tia friend who has made me quilts in the past. Also love the poster idea. I think we are going to do those too.


----------



## Itinkso

CampbellzSoup said:


> I think I might do the dinner then just so I can ensure I meet everyone in it Star Wars attire...I'll be wearing Jedi robes but like said here def something underneath lol.
> 
> What do you guys suggest to do if I got one day there trust me to bring my significant other it's a big deal lol.  I guess all the standard Hollywood studio rides - anythjng directly Star Wars going on there That's a not to miss in your opinion



If you are going to H&V on the May 8th non-SWW day, I'm not sure if you can wear a costume in the park. You can take it in with you to wear during dinner but I think you won't be able to wear a long robe to enter and walk around the park. 

If you are there on a SWW, then I would say walking around the Streets of America/Pixar area to see the characters roaming around in the afternoon. We had Tuscan Raider/Sand People stalking us much to the amusement of the other guests around us. You shouldn't miss the fireworks and plan to go watch the second Fantasmic at 10:30.


----------



## disneygrandma

Yulilin, I know you are probably the hardest working poster on the Dis, and my comments in no way were directed towards you.  I totally believe that you are doing everything you possibly can to find out all the SWW info.  Your thread last year helped us with our 1st SWW.  We would not have been able to accomplish all we did without the wonderful help you provided us.  Thank you!

I was just hoping that someone else out there in Dis Land might have some connections that may help us out, and they would be able to pass that info along to all of us on this thread.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Itinkso said:


> If you are going to H&V on the May 8th non-SWW day, I'm not sure if you can wear a costume in the park. You can take it in with you to wear during dinner but I think you won't be able to wear a long robe to enter and walk around the park.
> 
> If you are there on a SWW, then I would say walking around the Streets of America/Pixar area to see the characters roaming around in the afternoon. We had Tuscan Raider/Sand People stalking us much to the amusement of the other guests around us. You shouldn't miss the fireworks and plan to go watch the second Fantasmic at 10:30.




Reservation for 2 Guests on Friday May 8, 2015
Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine Fantasmic 1st Show - 2 DDP Entitlements
5:05 PM - Dinner
Disney's Hollywood Studios®



This is my reservations is Star Wars weekend not happening on this date??


----------



## Cluelyss

CampbellzSoup said:


> Reservation for 2 Guests on Friday May 8, 2015 Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine Fantasmic 1st Show - 2 DDP Entitlements 5:05 PM - Dinner Disney's Hollywood Studios®  This is my reservations is Star Wars weekend not happening on this date??


The Star Wars meals begin May 4th, but SWW does not officially begin until the following weekend (May 15). So you would not get to experience any of the other SWW festivities on the date of your reservation.


----------



## Itinkso

CampbellzSoup said:


> Reservation for 2 Guests on Friday May 8, 2015
> Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine Fantasmic 1st Show - 2 DDP Entitlements
> 5:05 PM - Dinner
> Disney's Hollywood Studios®
> This is my reservations is Star Wars weekend not happening on this date??



As Cluelyss stated, it's the 5 weekends-only beginning on May 15th and ending on Sunday, June 14th.

Sorry, I added your May 8th to the Roll Call but thought you just hadn't added in which weekend day yet.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Thanks to this amazing board I just fixed my booking to the ne t Saturday.

You guys are awesome boy would I have been disappointed


----------



## Itinkso

CampbellzSoup said:


> Thanks to this amazing board I just fixed my booking to the ne t Saturday.
> 
> You guys are awesome boy would I have been disappointed



 Glad that worked out for you! I'll update you to the 16th on the Roll Call!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

yulilin3 said:


> If you can be at the park from opening to closing there's quite a lot you can do.
> If you don't want any other characters (Chewbacca or Darth Vader) you can go straight to TSMM at park opening, the line will be non existent. After you could do ToT and RnRC.
> By this point it'll probably be around parade time, you can grab a spot for that.
> Ride Star Tours, you could meet some of the easier SW characters (look in first post for all the info)
> The fireworks are not to be missed
> Will you be able to book fp in advance?



Yes fast pass will be booked in advance - i know you'll get tired of me saying it but thanks agian for all your help


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> Yulilin, I know you are probably the hardest working poster on the Dis, and my comments in no way were directed towards you.  I totally believe that you are doing everything you possibly can to find out all the SWW info.  Your thread last year helped us with our 1st SWW.  We would not have been able to accomplish all we did without the wonderful help you provided us.  Thank you!
> 
> I was just hoping that someone else out there in Dis Land might have some connections that may help us out, and they would be able to pass that info along to all of us on this thread.


Thanks for your kind words, believe me I took your comment in a positive way  I also would love if anyone is available to go on the HUB to send me a PM, you can remain anonymous. 



CampbellzSoup said:


> Thanks to this amazing board I just fixed my booking to the ne t Saturday.
> 
> You guys are awesome boy would I have been disappointed





CampbellzSoup said:


> Yes fast pass will be booked in advance - i know you'll get tired of me saying it but thanks agian for all your help



I'm glad you were able to change your dates. If you can book Fp in advance I would fp one of the shows (if it's the same as last year they will be in tier 1) maybe Stars of the Saga. Have your read the info on last years thread about all the shows and what they are?
The other 2 could be anything else your family might want to do
If you want to do TSMM I would recommend being at the park around 7:30am and going straight there, after doing ToT and/or RnRC
And you're welcome, happy to be able to help


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## RookieLady

What would you do?  I am starting my vacation on June 7.  I have an AP and am checking in the GF.  I am not local, but I am spending the night of June 6 with my brother who  lives in Jax Beach (about three hours from pulling out of the driveway, to park and walk to the gate).

My brother is coming with us on June 7 and wants to do SWW this day only.  I have a Sci Fi breakfast at 10:30.  I don't really care a whole lot about what, if anything, I accomplish at SWW (I've been twice before) except to see the parade and characters milling around.  I know I need to be at the breakfast a little early, pay immediately, and expect a poor place on the parade route.  I read Kenny the Pirate's plan for the parade, and that's my plan.  

So, would you even bother trying to check in at the GF first.  My inclination is to go straight to HS and park, and make do with fastpass plus.  I don't need autographs and I don't need the jedi training, so it seems to me I just want to make my breakfast.  I thought messing around at the GF would add about 1 1/2 hours because if I recall, it's a long way to take Disney transport from GF to HS.  Thoughts?


----------



## ConnieB

Artax said:


> Thanks, I do have to say the iron on did not hold up over the past 2 years and the picture is pretty much gone because he uses it every night (he has asked me to put a new picture on it a couple times but I havent done it yet). So I wouldn't recommend iron on for something as labor intensive as a quilt if it would be used at all. I had the panel printed out on fabric from an online website fabrics on demand. I wanted it to hold up over time and still be able to use it.
> 
> I would also recommend using fabric markers and a embroidery hoop to help characters out when signing.



Did the panel you had printed hold up better than the iron ons?  And could you share the website you used to have it printed, please.  Thank you.  (if you'd prefer to private message, that's fine, thanks)


----------



## yulilin3

RookieLady said:


> What would you do?  I am starting my vacation on June 7.  I have an AP and am checking in the GF.  I am not local, but I am spending the night of June 6 with my brother who  lives in Jax Beach (about three hours from pulling out of the driveway, to park and walk to the gate).
> 
> My brother is coming with us on June 7 and wants to do SWW this day only.  I have a Sci Fi breakfast at 10:30.  I don't really care a whole lot about what, if anything, I accomplish at SWW (I've been twice before) except to see the parade and characters milling around.  I know I need to be at the breakfast a little early, pay immediately, and expect a poor place on the parade route.  I read Kenny the Pirate's plan for the parade, and that's my plan.
> 
> So, would you even bother trying to check in at the GF first.  My inclination is to go straight to HS and park, and make do with fastpass plus.  I don't need autographs and I don't need the jedi training, so it seems to me I just want to make my breakfast.  I thought messing around at the GF would add about 1 1/2 hours because if I recall, it's a long way to take Disney transport from GF to HS.  Thoughts?



I wouldn't go to the GF. And you are cutting it extremely close for the parade. A 10:30 breakfast will probably get you inside the Sci Fi around 10:45am, you need at least 45 minutes to eat and get all the characters. Is there anyway you could move it to an earlier time?


----------



## wdhinn89

Is the Star Wars  parade everyday or only on  SWW?  We will not get to the park until about 4pm on the 16th so we will miss the parade but we have a HS day planned later in the week and hope to catch the parade then.  Also when do you think the times will be announced for the shows?  Going by last years schedule, we will miss the one we would really like to see and hopping they add a later show.  TIA


----------



## yulilin3

BB-8 is making an appearance at the Disneyland Star Wars Half Marathon weekend
http://instagram.com/p/x55GiunoPj/
If any of you want to follow along, a lot of people are posting pictures and videos on twitter #starwarshalf


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> Is the Star Wars  parade everyday or only on  SWW?  We will not get to the park until about 4pm on the 16th so we will miss the parade but we have a HS day planned later in the week and hope to catch the parade then.  Also when do you think the times will be announced for the shows?  Going by last years schedule, we will miss the one we would really like to see and hopping they add a later show.  TIA



Only on the weekends of SWW
showtimes will probably be announced when they open fp+ for them, so I'm thinking a month before the first weekend (thinking that they will want AP who are not staying on property to be able to book with everyone else)
Before when fp wasn't an option we wouldn't have a schedule until that first weekend
Show times have stayed pretty consistent for the last couple of years


----------



## msmama

lovethattink said:


> We used a DK book for some.  And the Star Wars autograph book for others.  One year a baseball



May I ask where you got a star wars autograph book?  Is it sold at the parks?  Is it just an autograph book or spots for pictures, too?

Never mind, I found one from 2013 online.  Is it something only sold at Darth's Maul?  Chance I'll get it at the Beach Club before we head off to our first day in the parks?


----------



## Cluelyss

msmama said:


> May I ask where you got a star wars autograph book?  Is it sold at the parks?  Is it just an autograph book or spots for pictures, too?  Never mind, I found one from 2013 online.  Is it something only sold at Darth's Maul?  Chance I'll get it at the Beach Club before we head off to our first day in the parks?


I believe they have been available at the Disney store online in prior years?


----------



## Artax

ConnieB said:


> Did the panel you had printed hold up better than the iron ons?  And could you share the website you used to have it printed, please.  Thank you.  (if you'd prefer to private message, that's fine, thanks)



The panel is still new and only been washed 1 time but based on the fact it was printed directly on the fabric and the company promises the colors wont fade I have a much better feeling about it than the iron on. just do a google search for fabric on demand and you will find the website. It was a pretty easy process once I had the image I wanted to print. Sent the image file, told them what size I wanted the print and made sure the image file would scale correctly. They sent me a proof to verify the image, after I approved it was printed in a couple days and I had it a little over a week later.


----------



## lovethattink

msmama said:


> May I ask where you got a star wars autograph book?  Is it sold at the parks?  Is it just an autograph book or spots for pictures, too?
> 
> Never mind, I found one from 2013 online.  Is it something only sold at Darth's Maul?  Chance I'll get it at the Beach Club before we head off to our first day in the parks?



We got it at DHS. The only downside to the autograph book is there isn't enough pages for all the SWW characters. The plus is that there is a place to put a picture on each page.


----------



## yulilin3

First audition call is out for SWW. Disney is looking for Vader, Chewie and Ewoks.


----------



## pookadoo77

ok, cant find this info, sorry. what is FtF package? ty!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> ok, cant find this info, sorry. what is FtF package? ty!



Feel the Force was offered for the first time last year. It gave you a reserved spot for the 11:30am SW parade including ice cream and bottled water/soft drink and a dessert party with fireworks viewing.


----------



## pookadoo77

oh, ok! Thanks SO much yulilin3 for the info! Trying to use the regular abbreviations cheat sheet is challenging on this thread as it seems to have a lot of new lingo,lol. Can I bother you for what TSMM is? Thanks!! We are planning on 6/6-6/10. ADR at hollywood and vine for 6/8!


----------



## lovethattink

Toy story midway mania


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> oh, ok! Thanks SO much yulilin3 for the info! Trying to use the regular abbreviations cheat sheet is challenging on this thread as it seems to have a lot of new lingo,lol. Can I bother you for what TSMM is? Thanks!! We are planning on 6/6-6/10. ADR at hollywood and vine for 6/8!



No problem. I'll throw some DHS/SWW abbrevations
TSMM: toy story midway mania
RnRC: rockn' rollercoaster
ToT: Tower of Terror
ST: Star Tours
GMR: Great Movie Ride
SWW: Star Wars Weekends
FtF: Feel the Force
JTA: Jedi Training Academy
JAT: James Arnold Taylor (he'll probably be the host)
BtF: Behind the Force (show)
SotS: Stars of the Saga (show)
SitS: Symphony in the Stars (fireworks)


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> No problem. I'll throw some DHS/SWW abbrevations
> TSMM: toy story midway mania
> RnRC: rockn' rollercoaster
> ToT: Tower of Terror
> ST: Star Tours
> GMR: Great Movie Ride
> SWW: Star Wars Weekends
> FtF: Feel the Force
> JTA: Jedi Training Academy
> JAT: James Arnold Taylor (he'll probably be the host)
> BtF: Behind the Force (show)
> SotS: Stars of the Saga (show)
> SitS: Symphony in the Stars (fireworks)



F!: Fantasmic


----------



## AuntieK

yulilin3 said:


> First audition call is out for SWW. Disney is looking for Vader, Chewie and Ewoks.



Do we have any really tall or really short people here who want to audition?   Think of it, hub access in this thread from Chewie


----------



## Koh1977

AuntieK said:


> Do we have any really tall or really short people here who want to audition?   Think of it, hub access in this thread from Chewie



So fun!!  But alas, no...I live in IL anyway...long commute for 5 weekends.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> First audition call is out for SWW. Disney is looking for Vader, Chewie and Ewoks.



I WOULD BE IN HEAVEN....  too bad I couldn't get the time off from work.


----------



## pookadoo77

awesome thank you guys SO much! Trying to read some of them and my cheat sheet not working was hard, lol. Can't wait!!


----------



## wdhinn89

yulilin3 said:


> Only on the weekends of SWW
> showtimes will probably be announced when they open fp+ for them, so I'm thinking a month before the first weekend (thinking that they will want AP who are not staying on property to be able to book with everyone else)
> Before when fp wasn't an option we wouldn't have a schedule until that first weekend
> Show times have stayed pretty consistent for the last couple of years



Thank You


----------



## irishsharon

Are the star wars character meals only on the weekend or are they all week?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

irishsharon said:


> Are the star wars character meals only on the weekend or are they all week?


  All week, May 4 - Jun 14, I believe.


----------



## southernfriedmom

Glad to be back & see so many familiar DISers. I enjoyed meeting a few of you last year at SWW. So I survived back to school & the holidays so now it's on to more important matters planning/daydreaming about our annual SWW trip... 

Sorry if this has been discussed already but do you guys think the FTF package will reappear and if it does will you be doing it again? Although I thoroughly enjoyed it, I am thinking it would have to offer at least something new for me to repeat.


----------



## yulilin3

southernfriedmom said:


> Glad to be back & see so many familiar DISers. I enjoyed meeting a few of you last year at SWW. So I survived back to school & the holidays so now it's on to more important matters planning/daydreaming about our annual SWW trip...
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed already but do you guys think the FTF package will reappear and if it does will you be doing it again? Although I thoroughly enjoyed it, I am thinking it would have to offer at least something new for me to repeat.



Nice to see you back 
I've been thinking about the package, I would like to do it again but it's really going to depend on my money situation. Things are pretty tight and Stephanie wants to cosplay this year so that's an extra added cost. I'm still on the fence


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I can't wait for Jedi Mickeys dinner do you guys think the fantastic portion of it is worth it?  Or just the regular portion


----------



## Itinkso

CampbellzSoup said:


> I can't wait for Jedi Mickeys dinner do you guys think the fantastic portion of it is worth it?  Or just the regular portion



Skip the Fantasmic package. You'll want to watch the fireworks and then go to the 2nd Fant. The Fant Dining Package is only for the first Fantasmic which doesn't give you time to find a great spot for fireworks.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Itinkso said:


> Skip the Fantasmic package. You'll want to watch the fireworks and then go to the 2nd Fant. The Fant Dining Package is only for the first Fantasmic which doesn't give you time to find a great spot for fireworks.



okie dokie sounds perfect to me!

I got these:






gonna look awesome


----------



## alayne

southernfriedmom said:


> Glad to be back & see so many familiar DISers. I enjoyed meeting a few of you last year at SWW. So I survived back to school & the holidays so now it's on to more important matters planning/daydreaming about our annual SWW trip...  Sorry if this has been discussed already but do you guys think the FTF package will reappear and if it does will you be doing it again? Although I thoroughly enjoyed it, I am thinking it would have to offer at least something new for me to repeat.



I would do it again more for the parade portion then the fireworks. We did the VIP Star Wars tour last year and it was amazing. I'm hoping they do this again with a little more added to it. It's so hard waiting for all the info to be released. All my ADRs are booked and my trip if paid in full. Lots of people posted that the Boardwalk was the best place to stay for Star Wars weekend so we booked there. Now it's a matter of sitting and waiting for the next release of info. I like that we have this thread to help get us by.


----------



## Cluelyss

CampbellzSoup said:


> okie dokie sounds perfect to me!  I got these:  gonna look awesome


Love! Where did you find these?? Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## pookadoo77

Hi, just noticed we are coming tentatively for the IV weekend (June 6-10) and this corresponds to Gay / Friendship days. My family is very open and ok with that. BUT Does this have a huge impact on crowds as the 2 events are there at once? Hoping some schools will still be in snow days, etc... may help crowds ty!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

pookadoo77 said:


> Hi, just noticed we are coming tentatively for the IV weekend (June 6-10) and this corresponds to Gay / Friendship days. My family is very open and ok with that. BUT Does this have a huge impact on crowds as the 2 events are there at once? Hoping some schools will still be in snow days, etc... may help crowds ty!!



Based on the threads on this over the years, my takeaway has been that there is little if any impact on crowds -- especially outside of MK.


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Hi, just noticed we are coming tentatively for the IV weekend (June 6-10) and this corresponds to Gay / Friendship days. My family is very open and ok with that. BUT Does this have a huge impact on crowds as the 2 events are there at once? Hoping some schools will still be in snow days, etc... may help crowds ty!!





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Based on the threads on this over the years, my takeaway has been that there is little if any impact on crowds -- especially outside of MK.



Just a normal, crowded SWW day, aside from the annoying plane that flies over all day long with the intolerant sign "warning Gay Days is 6/6 at Disney" 
Just and FYI schools here in Orange Co (orlando) get out on June 3rd.


----------



## ConnieB

pookadoo77 said:


> Hi, just noticed we are coming tentatively for the IV weekend (June 6-10) and this corresponds to Gay / Friendship days. My family is very open and ok with that. BUT Does this have a huge impact on crowds as the 2 events are there at once? Hoping some schools will still be in snow days, etc... may help crowds ty!!




They have a website (gaydays.com) so I checked on their scheduled/suggested park days....they're doing DHS on Friday June 5, MK on Saturday June 6 and EPCOT on June 7.   

 I've not really noticed an increase in crowds in the parks.  Not even really big groups wandering around together, certainly not anything like the "tour groups"....usually it's just families together.  You can really only tell the group by the logo on some of their red shirts (and the increase in red shirts, lol).    There is sometimes hand holding and other displays of affection, but I see worse with teens in the parks, so unless you are homophobic it's not likely to be something you even notice, you'll be having too much fun with your own family in the parks.  

Orange County schools get out June 3 and 4...and there aren't a lot of snow days in Florida (though there could be some hurricane days I suppose).   Also, Resident Seasonal passes start their summer black out on June 8....so that weekend may have more locals than usual since it is their last weekend.   

Crowd wise it's going to be big no matter what....it's Star Wars Weekends!  Last year that was the weekend that Mark Hamil appeared, so it was even more so.  No word yet on who is appearing on any of the days yet, but the popularity of the guests definitely has an impact on the crowds.  

My suggestion....just go with the mindset that it's SWW, it's going to be hot, it's going to be crowded, it's going to be expensive, you'll have lots of standing in lines......but it is STAR WARS WEEKEND and you're have a BLAST!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CampbellzSoup said:


> okie dokie sounds perfect to me!
> 
> I got these:
> gonna look awesome



Nice! That will be great with photos with Chewie, Darth and Maul! But after that, 
you may want to check to see where lockers are located. I think they are near the front of the park. You'll probably want to stash the costume by mid-morning and then retrieve it before your dinner.


----------



## Itinkso

CampbellzSoup said:


> okie dokie sounds perfect to me!
> 
> I got these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna look awesome



I agree, you will look awesome but you will need a locker!   The locker area is near the stroller rental area at the front entrance. You'll look great with Jedi Mickey and Leia Minnie at the Dinner!!


----------



## wdhinn89

CampbellzSoup said:


> okie dokie sounds perfect to me!
> 
> I got these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna look awesome



LOVE LOVE LOVE your costume!!  Love so many comments and pictures!  We need a like button!!!


----------



## Itinkso

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654

By reading other Threads, it looks like Memory Maker can be shared with others... maybe check with those who will be there the same weekend as you!

Also, info regarding SWW DISmeets with yulilin is included in the 1st POST!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

<3 you guys are so awesome I'm hoping some of you are coming when I go!  I would love to meet my fellow DISers/Jedi


----------



## DisneyCate

Does anyone know when they will announce the list of celebrities for this year?


----------



## Devster

We're down the week before, and May 15th is the only date we'll have to hit up HS and experience SWW. It's the first day, of course, so I'm sure it'll be lunacy. 

I've been trying for weeks to get reservations for the Sci-Fi breakfast. Based on past years, do folks more experienced with SWW think that there's a shot?


----------



## Itinkso

Devster said:


> We're down the week before, and May 15th is the only date we'll have to hit up HS and experience SWW. It's the first day, of course, so I'm sure it'll be lunacy.
> 
> I've been trying for weeks to get reservations for the Sci-Fi breakfast. Based on past years, do folks more experienced with SWW think that there's a shot?



The best thing to do is Subscribe to the May Dining Cancelation Thread. Also keep looking as it gets closer to the 45-day mark as people can cancel resort reservations without penalty up until that day - many may have reservations just as placeholders.

Also try up until the night before and first thing in the morning of the 15th. SciFi, even for a regular meal is difficult to find. Last February, I had reservations for Prime Time but kept searching for SciFi. At midnight, I found the SciFi reservation I needed, canceled Prime Time, and booked SciFi.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

alayne & southernfriedmom

It's REALLY good to see you both again this year out on the boards, when are you folks going? Hoping to see you again in person!

BF and I will be there May 14th through May 25th (weekends 1 and 2)


----------



## Cavners5

Itinkso said:


> The best thing to do is Subscribe to the May Dining Cancelation Thread. Also keep looking as it gets closer to the 45-day mark as people can cancel resort reservations without penalty up until that day - many may have reservations just as placeholders.
> 
> Also try up until the night before and first thing in the morning of the 15th. SciFi, even for a regular meal is difficult to find. Last February, I had reservations for Prime Time but kept searching for SciFi. At midnight, I found the SciFi reservation I needed, canceled Prime Time, and booked SciFi.



Thank you, you answered my question. I had made a reservation for 7 on the phone for the Sci-Fi Breakfast for June 5th. I had done alot of ADRs for a two week stay.  Well after I got off the phone, I checked my MDE and it was only for 5!  So I called back to add the other two on and they had nothing, even for two!!!  So I will be stalking and praying to add the two!!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

... Our aspirations of marching in our Storm Troopers this year have come to an end, we still haven't received all the piece of the armor to put it all together (been 8 months since we originally ordered, never would have dreamed it would take this long).

After talking with some of our more experienced armor assemblers this weekend we made the decision to not rush building the armor and just march in our Imperial Officers this year. My BF might get to march in his Darth Revan if they allow EU/legendary's in the parade, I however will never get to march with Mara Jade.

Any how... thought I would spread the word. I will be posting pictures of my progress for the officers uniforms on my Cosplay FB page, and when we submit them for approval I'll post that pic out here too.

If you are interested in following progress just like my FB page I have in my signature.

We also just booked our flights with SW for the trip  just looking for some car rental deals because with us being there 11 days, staying all the way out at AKL and going over to universal too we are going to get a car. So if anyone hears of a good discount, please let me know.


----------



## Itinkso

Sunrise - Firefly Car Rental is in the Terminal and it was recently discussed on the DISPodcast as having very low rates.

Also check the Transportation Board because discount codes for all the major companies are posted there. I joined the Alamo Insider for discounts and Alamo/Enterprise/National keep dropping rates the closer it gets to your travel dates. I always book the best rate I can find and if something better comes along, I'll just re-book.


----------



## mmafan

any info if they will do the d-tech me again..we did it last year and its was cool


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyCate said:


> Does anyone know when they will announce the list of celebrities for this year?


Around March or April



The Sunrise Student said:


> ... Our aspirations of marching in our Storm Troopers this year have come to an end, we still haven't received all the piece of the armor to put it all together (been 8 months since we originally ordered, never would have dreamed it would take this long).
> 
> After talking with some of our more experienced armor assemblers this weekend we made the decision to not rush building the armor and just march in our Imperial Officers this year. My BF might get to march in his Darth Revan if they allow EU/legendary's in the parade, I however will never get to march with Mara Jade.
> 
> Any how... thought I would spread the word. I will be posting pictures of my progress for the officers uniforms on my Cosplay FB page, and when we submit them for approval I'll post that pic out here too.
> 
> If you are interested in following progress just like my FB page I have in my signature.
> 
> We also just booked our flights with SW for the trip  just looking for some car rental deals because with us being there 11 days, staying all the way out at AKL and going over to universal too we are going to get a car. So if anyone hears of a good discount, please let me know.


At least we'll see you march. Can't wait. I'm gonna shout "Sunshine!!" 


mmafan said:


> any info if they will do the d-tech me again..we did it last year and its was cool



 no word yet if they'll do it again


----------



## RAPstar

Just read Peter Mayhew's in the hospital with pneumonia. Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## hydrotony

RAPstar said:


> Just read Peter Mayhew's in the hospital with pneumonia. Hope he recovers soon.



That's too bad. He was to do some Texas appearances this week.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Itinkso said:


> Sunrise - Firefly Car Rental is in the Terminal and it was recently discussed on the DISPodcast as having very low rates.
> 
> Also check the Transportation Board because discount codes for all the major companies are posted there. I joined the Alamo Insider for discounts and Alamo/Enterprise/National keep dropping rates the closer it gets to your travel dates. I always book the best rate I can find and if something better comes along, I'll just re-book.



Good tip, thank you... will go check the travel boards.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> At least we'll see you march. Can't wait. I'm gonna shout "Sunshine!!"




And you know I am gonna smirk and giggle


----------



## The Sunrise Student

mmafan said:


> any info if they will do the d-tech me again..we did it last year and its was cool



My BF and I love D-tech me. We have been frozen in carbonite, turned into and x-wing pilot and got us in storm troopers (getting a preview of what we would look like in our very own plastic spacemen armor). It is too fun LOVE IT.

Not sure if they will have anything else new coming, but if so we probably will jump on that too


----------



## The Sunrise Student

RAPstar said:


> Just read Peter Mayhew's in the hospital with pneumonia. Hope he recovers soon.



Members of the 501st have been in contact with his wife, and she even posted on REDDIT that they are looking for Peter to make a full recovery. Keep those happy vibes going, and fingers crossed... hopefully he will be back to full health soon!

*** Disclosure on REDDIT if you have never been on that site before be forewarned you can see the cutest of baby animal pics to things you should never wanna see EVER, it's very unfiltered, so if you are not used to filtering to see only what you want, or know ahead of time that there are some links you should just not click on do NOT go to the REDDIT site. In short, it has all the best and worst of humanity out there in one location. ***


----------



## msmama

The Sunrise Student said:


> Members of the 501st have been in contact with his wife, and she even posted on REDDIT that they are looking for Peter to make a full recovery. Keep those happy vibes going, and fingers crossed... hopefully he will be back to full health soon!
> 
> *** Disclosure on REDDIT if you have never been on that site before be forewarned you can see the cutest of baby animal pics to things you should never wanna see EVER, it's very unfiltered, so if you are not used to filtering to see only what you want, or know ahead of time that there are some links you should just not click on do NOT go to the REDDIT site. In short, it has all the best and worst of humanity out there in one location. ***



LOL.  I think that's the best description of REDDIT I've ever seen.  

Also, I have a SW Visa and I've been able to get really good rates (plus extra points) booking cars through them.  Also Costco, credit unions, AAA, basically anything you pay $$ to belong to often has better than average rates.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

msmama said:


> LOL.  I think that's the best description of REDDIT I've ever seen.
> 
> Also, I have a SW Visa and I've been able to get really good rates (plus extra points) booking cars through them.  Also Costco, credit unions, AAA, basically anything you pay $$ to belong to often has better than average rates.



*bows* thank you, thank you... I panicked  when I realized I mentioned what could be a very shocking website to people... And thought I had better warn those whom do not know how good/bad reddit can be!

I went out to the transport area of DISbaords as Itinkso suggested and there I also saw people mention costco discounts. I am a new member and hadn't checked that out until now. I just got a premium car for 11 days for the same price people are paying for the economy/standards at enterprise AND costco does the free additional driver for free... that is a huge bonus for us.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

The Sunrise Student said:


> In short, it has all the best and worst of humanity out there in one location.



I'm 99% sure that is their slogan lol.

Good to also hear about Peter's expected recovery


----------



## The Sunrise Student

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> I'm 99% sure that is their slogan lol.



If it's not maybe it should be


----------



## The Sunrise Student




----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> Just a normal, crowded SWW day, aside from the annoying plane that flies over all day long with the intolerant sign "warning Gay Days is 6/6 at Disney"
> Just and FYI schools here in Orange Co (orlando) get out on June 3rd.



seriously?! A plane flying warning ? Guess crazies everywhere... I was unaware it was contagious, lol. Well,maybe ignorance is contagious. My fam and I probably won't notice, not that we care either way. It is offensive for my kids to see such hate but whatcha gonna do.... Glad crowds will not be affected though  Maybe our family will all wear red shirts that day and confuse em,lol...


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

*Sunrise Student*

Though the "moon" isn't yellow there is a tee shirt...
http://kustom-tees-4-u.com/view/1232814/star-wars-nightmare-before-christmas-parody-tee-shirt-r2d2-c3po-death-star-funny-movie-t-shirts

keep a look out on Day of the Shirt https://dayoftheshirt.com/ this pops up every once in a while


----------



## pookadoo77

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> *Sunrise Student*
> 
> Though the "moon" isn't yellow there is a tee shirt...
> http://kustom-tees-4-u.com/view/1232814/star-wars-nightmare-before-christmas-parody-tee-shirt-r2d2-c3po-death-star-funny-movie-t-shirts
> 
> keep a look out on Day of the Shirt https://dayoftheshirt.com/ this pops up every once in a while



great shirt, ty!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

pookadoo77 said:


> Maybe our family will all wear red shirts that day and confuse em,lol...



Imperial Royal Guards


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

pookadoo77 said:


> great shirt, ty!



You're welcome! As 90% of my wardrobe consists of either Star Wars, Harry Potter, or Disney stuff I'm always on the look out


----------



## The Sunrise Student

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> *Sunrise Student*
> 
> Though the "moon" isn't yellow there is a tee shirt...
> http://kustom-tees-4-u.com/view/1232814/star-wars-nightmare-before-christmas-parody-tee-shirt-r2d2-c3po-death-star-funny-movie-t-shirts
> 
> keep a look out on Day of the Shirt https://dayoftheshirt.com/ this pops up every once in a while



Oh I like that too!


----------



## Koh1977

Trying to decide between BWV/BWI and CR...spending most of our time at MK and HS this trip...


----------



## Skywise

Koh1977 said:


> Trying to decide between BWV/BWI and CR...spending most of our time at MK and HS this trip...



I stayed at CR last year - busing to and from HS was a minor hassle (getting to HS from any of the MK resorts is a minor hassle) and the bus stop at the CR is NOT air conditioned in anyway (no fans either).  Longest I had to wait was probably no more than 30 minutes around 9:45am to get to HS when Mark Hamill was there.

Note that you'll share that bus with the Poly but you'll get on first so it'll be easier to get a seat.

OTOH it's great for MK and I really like the CR in general.

You might also look at busing from GF as their bus stop was obviously built for the ritzy first class people with ceiling fans and an updated bus timetable.


----------



## Itinkso

Koh1977 said:


> Trying to decide between BWV/BWI and CR...spending most of our time at MK and HS this trip...



If you're planning rope drop and taking breaks during DHS days, BWV is a few steps closer when walking. But if you use the boats, BWI rooms would be closer. CR is very far from DHS especially when planning on early mornings.


----------



## Koh1977

Itinkso said:


> If you're planning rope drop and taking breaks during DHS days, BWV is a few steps closer when walking. But if you use the boats, BWI rooms would be closer. CR is very far from DHS especially when planning on early mornings.



Thanks for the input!  I am so torn!!    We have an early ADR at MK and want to hit rope drop at least once there too, as well as an evening EMH at MK.  But we'll have a day of SWW (rope drop), a breakfast ADR later in the week, and one evening EMH at HS.


----------



## Koh1977

Skywise said:


> I stayed at CR last year - busing to and from HS was a minor hassle (getting to HS from any of the MK resorts is a minor hassle) and the bus stop at the CR is NOT air conditioned in anyway (no fans either).  Longest I had to wait was probably no more than 30 minutes around 9:45am to get to HS when Mark Hamill was there.  Note that you'll share that bus with the Poly but you'll get on first so it'll be easier to get a seat.  OTOH it's great for MK and I really like the CR in general.  You might also look at busing from GF as their bus stop was obviously built for the ritzy first class people with ceiling fans and an updated bus timetable.



Thanks for the input as well!  So torn!!


----------



## disneygrandma

A couple yrs ago, we started doing split stays for the very reasons you're talking about.  Yes, we do have to pack up & move once.  There's some time involved in doing that & checking in to the next resort.  However, we now save a lot of time that we use to spend driving, parking, waiting for buses, etc.  For us, it's so worth it!  

For our trip coming up, we're staying at the BWV for the 1st part.  We'll only do HS & EP.  We then move to BLT & will do only MK & AK.  Yes, we will have to drive over to AK, but otherwise, we walk everywhere.  We will also have the option of the boat at BWV if we choose to do so.

This probably doesn't work for everyone, but we like it.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Hello!  Long time lurker and first time poster!! 

DH, DS7, new baby (due next month) and I are planning on hitting week 2 May 20-25!  We've been to disney many times but This is our first time going to SWW!! 

We have military 4 day hopper tickets and plan on doing Thursday at MK and then Friday- Sunday at DHS.  we go at least once a year if not twice so we want to concentrate on SWW activities.  

We're staying at POFQ and this will be the first time staying without a car.   How early do busses run Friday-Sunday for DHS?   We aren't planning on celebrity autographs but do want to be there around 6:45-7:00 to get a good place in line.  DS wants to do  JTA atleast once and we have an 8:00 SCI FI res on day.  We want to hit as many characters as possible between all 3 days as well as the shows.  
Will the buses be running at 6:30?  Really don't want to rent a car.  We could take a taxi but we really dont want to take the infant car seat into the park with us.  

Thank you!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

We are owners at BLT and LOVE it!!! But for SWW, short trip, we're staying at BWV. We'll venture out to MK, but want to be closest to the DHS action.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Hello!  Long time lurker and first time poster!!
> 
> DH, DS7, new baby (due next month) and I are planning on hitting week 2 May 20-25!  We've been to disney many times but This is our first time going to SWW!!
> 
> We have military 4 day hopper tickets and plan on doing Thursday at MK and then Friday- Sunday at DHS.  we go at least once a year if not twice so we want to concentrate on SWW activities.
> 
> We're staying at POFQ and this will be the first time staying without a car.   How early do busses run Friday-Sunday for DHS?   We aren't planning on celebrity autographs but do want to be there around 6:45-7:00 to get a good place in line.  DS wants to do  JTA atleast once and we have an 8:00 SCI FI res on day.  We want to hit as many characters as possible between all 3 days as well as the shows.
> Will the buses be running at 6:30?  Really don't want to rent a car.  We could take a taxi but we really dont want to take the infant car seat into the park with us.
> 
> Thank you!!!


first of all 
the buses will probably start around 7am. You could always do a taxi, I believe that they have car seats for people to use but you could check with them once you arrive.


----------



## Itinkso

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Hello!  Long time lurker and first time poster!!
> 
> DH, DS7, new baby (due next month) and I are planning on hitting week 2 May 20-25!  We've been to disney many times but This is our first time going to SWW!!
> 
> We have military 4 day hopper tickets and plan on doing Thursday at MK and then Friday- Sunday at DHS.  we go at least once a year if not twice so we want to concentrate on SWW activities.
> 
> We're staying at POFQ and this will be the first time staying without a car.   How early do busses run Friday-Sunday for DHS?   We aren't planning on celebrity autographs but do want to be there around 6:45-7:00 to get a good place in line.  DS wants to do  JTA atleast once and we have an 8:00 SCI FI res on day.  We want to hit as many characters as possible between all 3 days as well as the shows.
> Will the buses be running at 6:30?  Really don't want to rent a car.  We could take a taxi but we really dont want to take the infant car seat into the park with us.
> 
> Thank you!!!



Buses begin running at 6:30. With the early start time at DHS, the DHS buses should be the first ones arriving at the resorts.

The good thing about POFQ is there is only one bus stop and they don't share buses with POR all that often, if at all.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Buses begin running at 6:30. With the early start time at DHS, the DHS buses should be the first ones arriving at the resorts.
> 
> The good thing about POFQ is there is only one bus stop and they don't share buses with POR all that often, if at all.



thanks for the correction of the time!!


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> thanks for the correction of the time!!


I think we posted at roughly the same time!

DisneyLove: make sure you let the POFQ Concierge know the day before your SciFi ADR that you have an early ADR the next morning. There is an early bus that specifically picks up guests with ADRs. The Concierge will let you know the time to be waiting for the bus.


----------



## Koh1977

disneygrandma said:


> A couple yrs ago, we started doing split stays for the very reasons you're talking about.  Yes, we do have to pack up & move once.  There's some time involved in doing that & checking in to the next resort.  However, we now save a lot of time that we use to spend driving, parking, waiting for buses, etc.  For us, it's so worth it!
> 
> For our trip coming up, we're staying at the BWV for the 1st part.  We'll only do HS & EP.  We then move to BLT & will do only MK & AK.  Yes, we will have to drive over to AK, but otherwise, we walk everywhere.  We will also have the option of the boat at BWV if we choose to do so.
> 
> This probably doesn't work for everyone, but we like it.



We did our first split stay last year, and although it went pretty smoothly, I wish we would've just been at WL the entire trip.  (We stayed at POR the first half)  This time, we are only there 6 nights.  If it were just me, I probably would do it again though!


----------



## wdhinn89

Koh1977 said:


> Trying to decide between BWV/BWI and CR...spending most of our time at MK and HS this trip...



Just wanted to share a tip I read.  

Take the monorail to the T&TC  and take the bus there to HS.. . When you take the bus from CR to HS it stops at the GF and Poly  which adds 20-30 minutes to the trip as well as a crowded bus.  The bus from the TTC is less crowded and direct.


----------



## hiroMYhero

wdhinn89 said:


> Just wanted to share a tip I read.
> 
> Take the monorail to the T&TC  and take the bus there to HS.. . When you take the bus from CR to HS it stops at the GF and Poly  which adds 20-30 minutes to the trip as well as a crowded bus.  The bus from the TTC is less crowded and direct.



The only problem is that the Resort Monorail doesn't begin running until 7:00 a.m. at the earliest. DHS will be open by the time they arrive on a SWW day.


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> Just wanted to share a tip I read.
> 
> Take the monorail to the T&TC  and take the bus there to HS.. . When you take the bus from CR to HS it stops at the GF and Poly  which adds 20-30 minutes to the trip as well as a crowded bus.  The bus from the TTC is less crowded and direct.



Do they still offer buses from the TTC to DHS? Ever since there has been a direct route from MK buses depot to DHS I've never even bothered to look into the TTC.


----------



## wdhinn89

hiroMYhero said:


> The only problem is that the Resort Monorail doesn't begin running until 7:00 a.m. at the earliest. DHS will be open by the time they arrive on a SWW day.



Never thought of the monorail times....probably because I would never be able to get my teens up and out that early on vacation.   I just checked the calendar and it has HS hours as 8am-10pm



yulilin3 said:


> Do they still offer buses from the TTC to DHS? Ever since there has been a direct route from MK buses depot to DHS I've never even bothered to look into the TTC.


 
Not positive.  This was just a tip I read on Disboards and no one said that can not be done.


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> Never thought of the monorail times....probably because I would never be able to get my teens up and out that early on vacation.   I just checked the calendar and it has HS hours as* 8am*-10pm
> 
> 
> 
> Not positive.  This was just a tip I read on Disboards and no one said that can not be done.



If you are planning on going to SWW remember that the park unofficially opens around 7:30am


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> If you are planning on going to SWW remember that the park unofficially opens around 7:30am



What time is the "pre-show" with the Stormtroopers?

Not planning to do any of the celebrity autographs, but I know we still want to be there at park opening in order to get everything done that we want to!  

Does anyone know what time the boats start running in the am from BC/YC and BWI?


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> What time is the "pre-show" with the Stormtroopers?
> 
> Not planning to do any of the celebrity autographs, but I know we still want to be there at park opening in order to get everything done that we want to!
> 
> Does anyone know what time the boats start running in the am from BC/YC and BWI?



last year the opening of the park by the Stormtroopers was at 7:40am


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Koh1977 said:


> We did our first split stay last year, and although it went pretty smoothly, I wish we would've just been at WL the entire trip.  (We stayed at POR the first half)  This time, we are only there 6 nights.  If it were just me, I probably would do it again though!



I wondered about that, I have seen so many people like doing split stays and I just feel like I am wasting a day moving resorts.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

What is taking them so long...

It's already into the last weeks of January, I thought for sure we would know host by now. I know that they wait a while for guests to be finalized but the host?

Makes me start wondering if the host is going to be a BIG name or something and they are trying to work it out...

Hey that reminds me, does anyone remember the site where it lists where all the SW celebrities are going to be, I mean their convention schedules?


----------



## Koh1977

wondering if they will have the Star Wars Rebels characters out this yearDS LOVES the new show and was so excited to see Ezra and Chopper (and the girl) in the fireworks pre-show, but I didn't think they were anywhere else?


----------



## mmafan

The Sunrise Student said:


> My BF and I love D-tech me. We have been frozen in carbonite, turned into and x-wing pilot and got us in storm troopers (getting a preview of what we would look like in our very own plastic spacemen armor). It is too fun LOVE IT.
> 
> Not sure if they will have anything else new coming, but if so we probably will jump on that too



we did 3 of them last year........hoping they do it again


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Koh1977 said:


> wondering if they will have the Star Wars Rebels characters out this yearDS LOVES the new show and was so excited to see Ezra and Chopper (and the girl) in the fireworks pre-show, but I didn't think they were anywhere else?



They had them in the parade last year to promote the new show, so I am betting they will at least have them again like that. As for a location for visiting and pictures, don't know, but it would be cool. We'll have to keep an eye on Kenny the Pirates page to see if he spots them.

SW Celebration Anaheim is getting all the voice actors for Rebels as guests, wonder if they will just extend that and be guests at SWW too.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> What is taking them so long...
> 
> It's already into the last weeks of January, I thought for sure we would know host by now. I know that they wait a while for guests to be finalized but the host?
> 
> Makes me start wondering if the host is going to be a BIG name or something and they are trying to work it out...
> 
> Hey that reminds me, does anyone remember the site where it lists where all the SW celebrities are going to be, I mean their convention schedules?


http://starwarsactorappearances.blogspot.com/



Koh1977 said:


> wondering if they will have the Star Wars Rebels characters out this yearDS LOVES the new show and was so excited to see Ezra and Chopper (and the girl) in the fireworks pre-show, but I didn't think they were anywhere else?



They actually made an appearance and met with people during the race at Disneyland this past weekend. It was the same duo (Ezra and Sabine) that were here last year. I'm thinking they will meet and greet this year, since the show is better known now


----------



## The Sunrise Student

mmafan said:


> we did 3 of them last year........hoping they do it again



I would do it again, if they have more figures that I want.... So far I already have the three that I really like, and they would have to add more to it for me to do it again.

Although, a BIGGER figure is not out of the realm of possibilities, as long as the price comes down. Last year's price for the large figure was insane!

  PS woot woot, first poster on page 100....


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> http://starwarsactorappearances.blogspot.com/



THANK YOU!



yulilin3 said:


> They actually made an appearance and met with people during the race at Disneyland this past weekend. It was the same duo (Ezra and Sabine) that were here last year. I'm thinking they will meet and greet this year, since the show is better known now



And that would be cool, I am really getting into the show, I think it's really cool.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Koh1977 said:


> Does anyone know what time the boats start running in the am from BC/YC and BWI?



Good question!  I'm prepared to walk it, if I must... good exercise...


----------



## Koh1977

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Good question!  I'm prepared to walk it, if I must... good exercise...



Me too!


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure at what time the boats start but the walk from the Beach Club, furthest one away, is a little over a mile, easily done in 20 minutes. I train that whole loop all the time and it's a great place to walk, especially in the morning hours before it gets hot


----------



## Candleshoe

Month before park opening!

http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=OXdPAAAAIBAJ&sjid=PAUEAAAAIBAJ&pg=3353%2C2309774

And 10 years later on down the line:
http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=jZJPAAAAIBAJ&sjid=JgYEAAAAIBAJ&pg=4582%2C100506

Yea I was digging around in old news papers


----------



## wdwalice

Hi!  Thanks for all this info!!  My hubby and I will be going to Star Wars Weekends in May for the first time as part of his birthday trip.  Looking to absorb as much as I can to prepare for this.


----------



## lchuck

My family is going to DW for a 5 day trip Sat 5/30-Thurs 6/4 and I've got a DS (7) and DS (4).  Is it worth 2 days at HS for the Star Wars weekend or can you do it all in 1?  The entire family is into Star Wars and the DS7 is a FANatic.  We're not going for autographs, if that helps any.  What do you think?  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> Hi!  Thanks for all this info!!  My hubby and I will be going to Star Wars Weekends in May for the first time as part of his birthday trip.  Looking to absorb as much as I can to prepare for this.





lchuck said:


> My family is going to DW for a 5 day trip Sat 5/30-Thurs 6/4 and I've got a DS (7) and DS (4).  Is it worth 2 days at HS for the Star Wars weekend or can you do it all in 1?  The entire family is into Star Wars and the DS7 is a FANatic.  We're not going for autographs, if that helps any.  What do you think?  Thanks!



 to both of you 
you cannot do it all in 1 day. There are different shows, character meet and greets, the parade and fireworks. You could make a priority list of things you want to do from most important to least. Read the first post on this thread for more info on the shows and the characters that have been out every year.
If you guys have any specific questions let us know


----------



## Koh1977

lchuck said:


> My family is going to DW for a 5 day trip Sat 5/30-Thurs 6/4 and I've got a DS (7) and DS (4).  Is it worth 2 days at HS for the Star Wars weekend or can you do it all in 1?  The entire family is into Star Wars and the DS7 is a FANatic.  We're not going for autographs, if that helps any.  What do you think?  Thanks!



Same time we will be there!!  DS is 8 and DD will be 4.  Planning to do most in the 1 day, although we're doing the breakfast with Vader, etc. later in the week and saving most of the other HS stuff/rides for a different day.

Where are you staying?  Still trying to decide right now.


----------



## Koh1977

FYI - somebody is canceling a Sci Fi breakfast for June 13th (9:15am) at 10pm EST tonight.  Just saw it on the June canceled ADR thread.


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> to both of you  you cannot do it all in 1 day. There are different shows, character meet and greets, the parade and fireworks. You could make a priority list of things you want to do from most important to least. Read the first post on this thread for more info on the shows and the characters that have been out every year. If you guys have any specific questions let us know



If we go with BWI, we may have to hit HS on our first afternoon, just for a bit...?  I will have to look at the meet and greets and see if there are any best saved for later in the afternoon/evening!


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> If we go with BWI, we may have to hit HS on our first afternoon, just for a bit...?  I will have to look at the meet and greets and see if there are any best saved for later in the afternoon/evening!



I'll be there every Saturday and Sunday. See the first post for the info on the meets.
I'll also go on the first Friday just to do my SWW character challenge  need a better name for that...ideas?


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Thanks for the welcome and the words of advice!!! 

Do you think 3 days is too much? We have both dining events booked, with another night being. F! Dining package for Mama Melrose.   DS wants to meet as many characters as possible.  
We've thought about possibly spending some time leaving to go to Epcot for lunch one day and then heading back to DHS ... Not sure if it's a good idea but the food options at DHS are so limited.  The Big River Grille and Brew has definitely been something we've considering stopping at while there, too.  
With 3 days, do you think we would still be able to accomplish everything (characters, dining events, parade, fireworks, eating outside (close) to DHS?


----------



## alayne

My family and I started watching the movies this week. Once the movies are done we are moving on to all the Clone Wars and Rebels episodes. Still wishing we had info on the VIP Package and the Feel the Force Package.


----------



## Disneyonthe5

Was disappointed with whoever mentioned that the Galactic Breakfast dates would not come out until March! Missed out on being able to book it for my family for the weekend we will be there at the end of May! Please don't post information if you don't really know!


----------



## Itinkso

Disneyonthe5 said:


> Was disappointed with whoever mentioned that the Galactic Breakfast dates would not come out until March! Missed out on being able to book it for my family for the weekend we will be there at the end of May! Please don't post information if you don't really know!



No one predicted March for the booking of SW meals. It was shared that it didn't open until March last year.

yulilin and lovethattink provided non-stop posts as to what was happening with the dining schedules for SciFi lunches and H&V Dinners. This was occurring before the 180-day ADR window for May 4th. The ADR changes were a sure sign that the SW meals were about to become available. 

yulilin begins the Thread months in advance to keep everyone abreast of SWW and all that it entails. Guest planning for ADRs should always begin well before the 180-day window.


----------



## CinderElsa

Itinkso said:


> No one predicted March for the booking of SW meals. It was shared that it didn't open until March last year.
> 
> yulilin and lovethattink provided non-stop posts as to what was happening with the dining schedules for SciFi lunches and H&V Dinners. This was occurring before the 180-day ADR window for May 4th. The ADR changes were a sure sign that the SW meals were about to become available.
> 
> yulilin begins the Thread months in advance to keep everyone abreast of SWW and all that it entails. Guest planning for ADRs should always begin well before the 180-day window.





This thread is made up of UNPAID VOLUNTEERS who kindly share their (extremely valuable) information with us. The onus is on you to do your part by continuing to check back for the most up-to-date information.


----------



## jillmc40

CinderElsa said:


> This thread is made up of UNPAID VOLUNTEERS who kindly share their (extremely valuable) information with us. The onus is on you to do your part by continuing to check back for the most up-to-date information.



I second that!!!  They had the info posted here right as it was announced!  I hopped online right when they posted the links and got it done.  In no way is this board lacking up to the minute info and details, but you as a planner have to stay on top of it and constantly check the board. 

If I haven't said it before, I truly appreciate this board and all that you do to keep it updated!!


----------



## elbarto007

Very much looking forward to it this year.    Didn't make it last year, but we've met most of the actors and my son has a light saber signed by everyone from "The Clone Wars".   Here's hoping for Harrison Ford this summer.  I can dream.


----------



## DisneyMama21

elbarto007 said:


> Here's hoping for Harrison Ford this summer.  I can dream.



 Ditto


----------



## ConnieB

jillmc40 said:


> I second that!!!  They had the info posted here right as it was announced!  I hopped online right when they posted the links and got it done.  In no way is this board lacking up to the minute info and details, but you as a planner have to stay on top of it and constantly check the board.
> 
> If I haven't said it before, I truly appreciate this board and all that you do to keep it updated!!



Yep...AND this thread was ALIVE with posts about it for days and days....and the availbility was really good for almost 2 weeks after it first was announced, so if you didn't check this board to find out the latest....well, the information was available.  

Just an FYI.....if you go up to the top of everypage.....find the list of page numbers....right under that is "Thread Tools"....pull down the menu and choose "subscribe to this thread" and you will receive an email when a new post is made.


----------



## ConnieB

Sorry about that, not sure why it double posted.


----------



## hydrotony

Koh1977 said:


> wondering if they will have the Star Wars Rebels characters out this year…DS LOVES the new show and was so excited to see Ezra and Chopper (and the girl) in the fireworks pre-show, but I didn't think they were anywhere else…?



I don't know what you were doing last year, but Ashley Eckstein hosted a Star Wars Rebels talk show everyday with the SWR voice actors as guests and some characters also, in fact the very ones you listed as wanting to see. Below is a summary of last year:

Behind the Force "Star Wars:Rebels" celebrities appearances at 1:45 pm: 
Celebrity Host - Ashley Eckstein the voice of Ahsoka Tano in “Star Wars: The Clone Wars”										]
* May 16, 17 & 18	Vanessa Marshall (Hera Syndulla SWR)											
* May 23, 24 & 25	Tiya Sircar (Sabine Wren SWR)	
									* May 30, 31 & June 1	Taylor Gray (Ezra Bridger SWR)											
* June 6, 7 & 8	Taylor Gray (Ezra Bridger SWR)
* June 13, 14 & 15	Steve Blum (Zeb Orrelios SWR)


----------



## Koh1977

hydrotony said:


> I don't know what you were doing last year, but Ashley Eckstein hosted a Star Wars Rebels talk show everyday with the SWR voice actors as guests and some characters also, in fact the very ones you listed as wanting to see. Below is a summary of last year:
> 
> Behind the Force "Star Wars:Rebels" celebrities appearances at 1:45 pm:
> Celebrity Host - Ashley Eckstein the voice of Ahsoka Tano in Star Wars: The Clone Wars										]
> * May 16, 17 & 18	Vanessa Marshall (Hera Syndulla SWR)
> * May 23, 24 & 25	Tiya Sircar (Sabine Wren SWR)
> * May 30, 31 & June 1	Taylor Gray (Ezra Bridger SWR)
> * June 6, 7 & 8	Taylor Gray (Ezra Bridger SWR)
> * June 13, 14 & 15	Steve Blum (Zeb Orrelios SWR)



We've been watching YouTube videos (which is where he saw the characters in the fireworks pre-show).  This will be our first SWW trip.  But thanks for the info!  I don't know if he's as interested in the voice actors since he's only 8, but I think it's cool.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

alayne said:


> My family and I started watching the movies this week. Once the movies are done we are moving on to all the Clone Wars and Rebels episodes. Still wishing we had info on the VIP Package and the Feel the Force Package.




We're doing the same thing the prequels are torture...


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Disneyonthe5 said:


> Was disappointed with whoever mentioned that the Galactic Breakfast dates would not come out until March! Missed out on being able to book it for my family for the weekend we will be there at the end of May! Please don't post information if you don't really know!




Calm yourself and do your own research.  These people are working their hardest to provide the community with useful information.


----------



## ConnieB

Disneyonthe5 said:


> Was disappointed with whoever mentioned that the Galactic Breakfast dates would not come out until March! Missed out on being able to book it for my family for the weekend we will be there at the end of May! Please don't post information if you don't really know!



I was thinking about this and just couldn't imagine that anyone would have predicted when the meals would open up....since last year was the first time ever.  So...I went hunting and message #512 was the only one where I saw anything even close.  Yulilin3 wrote:  

This year bookings began in March but I'm thinking they will announce the meals and open up reservation sooner. Keep an eye out on this thread and on the Disney Parks Blog​
So I think you misread her message as she clearly said it might open sooner...AND she advised you to keep an eye out here and at the Blog (though I gotta say this thread seems to have news before the Blog quite often, lol).    As others have said (and I may have said too, lol)....keep watching the ADR website.....people have been known to make more than one reservation because they haven't yet finished their planning, so eventually those will be cancelled and you might be able to snag one.   It takes patience, but it can be done.    When I'm looking for a hard to get ADR, I tend to make the habit to check it every time I'm on the phone with someone....it's easy to check and I'm just sitting talking on the phone anyway, lol.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Thanks for the welcome and the words of advice!!!
> 
> Do you think 3 days is too much? We have both dining events booked, with another night being. F! Dining package for Mama Melrose.   DS wants to meet as many characters as possible.
> We've thought about possibly spending some time leaving to go to Epcot for lunch one day and then heading back to DHS ... Not sure if it's a good idea but the food options at DHS are so limited.  The Big River Grille and Brew has definitely been something we've considering stopping at while there, too.
> With 3 days, do you think we would still be able to accomplish everything (characters, dining events, parade, fireworks, eating outside (close) to DHS?


If you're not interested in the shows then yes, even in 2 days you should be able since you get a lot of the popular characters thru the character meals. The shows are a little bit more time consuming since you have to line up and then they are 30 min. shows.
As to the fact that you want to hop to go eat and such, In my personal opinion I don't like going out of the park just because, again, it's time consuming and the heat can tire you out easily, with extra walking it might not be such a good idea, but I know many people do it and are fine.



elbarto007 said:


> Very much looking forward to it this year.    Didn't make it last year, but we've met most of the actors and my son has a light saber signed by everyone from "The Clone Wars".   Here's hoping for Harrison Ford this summer.  I can dream.


Can you imagine the mess that DHS would be if Harrison Ford came. Still it would be very cool if he did



Koh1977 said:


> We've been watching YouTube videos (which is where he saw the characters in the fireworks pre-show).  This will be our first SWW trip.  But thanks for the info!  I don't know if he's as interested in the voice actors since he's only 8, but I think it's cool.



the Behind the Force show is very cool if he likes the cartoon, also the voice actor talk about their many other characters on other cartoons and shows. It's really interesting even for kids


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> No one predicted March for the booking of SW meals. It was shared that it didn't open until March last year.
> 
> yulilin and lovethattink provided non-stop posts as to what was happening with the dining schedules for SciFi lunches and H&V Dinners. This was occurring before the 180-day ADR window for May 4th. The ADR changes were a sure sign that the SW meals were about to become available.
> 
> yulilin begins the Thread months in advance to keep everyone abreast of SWW and all that it entails. Guest planning for ADRs should always begin well before the 180-day window.



I posted the second I got off the phone making the breakfast and dinner resies the very first day it opened so everyone would know.


----------



## disneygrandma

Disneyonthe5,  We're also going the end of May.  I did (and continue to do so) check this thread several times per day for new info.  I also go to Disney's website & look under "Star Wars", and then I go down thru the list of locations for Dining.  I do that at least once per day.

180 days out from the end of May was at the end of Nov.  We happened to be on vacation at that time, at DL.  I would forget to check this thread every day, and in fact went for a few days without doing so.  Sure enough, it had been announced, so I logged in to Disney's site & made our SW dining ADR's.  That was in the 1st week of Dec... from our hotel room...at midnight....with everyone else asleep. 

Continually everyone has said that they don't know when something will happen.  Because of this we are all checking constantly for anything at all that will help us have a wonderful experience at SWW.

I'm sorry that you didn't get your resv's, and hope that you will be able to pick up some that are cancelled.  That happened to us last year with BOG.  So, this year, just as soon as our 180 day +10 opened up, I planned to call Disney Dining to get our BOG ADR.  Unfortunately, this was the day after we arrived in CA.  So that meant 4 am, in the bathroom of our hotel room, I was  on the phone.  Happy to say, it worked!

Please don't blame any one here for you not getting your ADR's.  It falls on all of us to do the work, and planning, to make our trips successful.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Disneyonthe5 said:


> Was disappointed with whoever mentioned that the Galactic Breakfast dates would not come out until March! Missed out on being able to book it for my family for the weekend we will be there at the end of May! Please don't post information if you don't really know!



Seriously? Nobody said that. It was posted that they were opened for booking in March last year (which is true). Which does not mean it will be the same from year to year. They were not even offered before last year.

Keep looking, you may be able to pick up a cancellation.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Those whom have never experienced the craziness of planning a Disney SWW vacation may not understand that nothing is set in stone when it come to Disney until it is announced.

That is why we say IF and Maybe, then get excited to tell each other when Disney finally finalized this or that.

IF you do not have time to read everything in this thread keep your eye on the first page, Yulilin edits it as events come into finalization. Other items listed are what occurred last year for reference.

I know those of us whom have been planning and reading this thread religiously are easily irritated that people would question how valuable this thread is, and want to defend it's creator and others whom help make it what it is, BUT... we must not give in to the dark side of the force, and let anger cloud our judgement.

This thread is the as valuable to alot of us as a good blaster is to Han Solo! The majority of us  Yulilin and others whom help make this thread valuable. Heck we wouldn't have bugged the crap out of her to start it up again this year if we didn't know how fun and valuable this thread can be.

LET'S get back the good side and to the fun! MTFBWYA!


----------



## yulilin3

in the words of that wise Stormtrooper, let's Move Along...Move Along


----------



## The Sunrise Student

elbarto007 said:


> Very much looking forward to it this year.    Didn't make it last year, but we've met most of the actors and my son has a light saber signed by everyone from "The Clone Wars".   Here's hoping for Harrison Ford this summer.  I can dream.



Very awesome that you will be making it out this year... for my BF and I SWW has become and addiction, only second to our costuming addiction with the 501st.

If Harrison Ford showed up I can't even imagine the craziness... I know last year when Mark Hamill came they didn't even offer an autograph session he just did a few shows...

But if Harrison Ford did come to SWW I would swoon... he's my favorite scruffy looking nerf herder


----------



## Itinkso

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654

See who will be there during your SWW visit. Maybe share a Memory Maker account or a car in SciFi, coordinate saving spots for the parade, or borrow someone's small child to utilize Rider Swap! Join now!!


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654
> 
> See who will be there during your SWW visit. Maybe share a Memory Maker account or a car in SciFi, coordinate saving spots for the parade, or borrow someone's small child to utilize Rider Swap! Join now!!



"borrow someone's child" that's awesome


----------



## Candleshoe

MakiraMarlena said:


> Seriously? Nobody said that. It was posted that they were opened for booking in March last year (which is true). Which does not mean it will be the same from year to year. They were not even offered before last year.
> 
> Keep looking, you may be able to pick up a cancellation.



I only finalized my vacation a short time ago and we were already inside 180.  And it was a week or so after THAT when I decided to get breakfast ADRs.   

And they were sold out.   Some of you held my hands on that one. 

I made a H+V reservation since they were still available.  BTW, I've got a party of 8 so it's a little difficult anyway.

I think it was a week to 10 days ago that I got reservations AND I noticed a lot of availability AND I posted about that availability.  I think they must have opened up new slots.

Keep looking.    Party of how many by the way?


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> "borrow someone's child" that's awesome



Lol.  Love it!  I do have a small child that some days would let you keep!!  ;-)


----------



## Koh1977

Wajones2 has a sci fi breakfast to cancel for the 6th of June.  Said to pm to coordinate.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> in the words of that wise Stormtrooper, let's Move Along...Move Along


----------



## Candleshoe

Koh1977 said:


> Lol.  Love it!  I do have a small child that some days would let you keep!!  ;-)



Ok!!




j/k, but I really miss the days when my daughter was as she is in my avatar.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Itinkso said:


> borrow someone's small child to utilize Rider Swap!



Wait, Wait, but what if they don't come back to claim their child... 

 ....then maybe I could turn them into my apprentice?! Hmmmmmm


----------



## The Sunrise Student

http://www.digitalspy.com/movies/ne...w-released-from-hospital.html#~p27n6ncTnomRdD

Peter Mayhew has been released from the hospital!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> http://www.digitalspy.com/movies/ne...w-released-from-hospital.html#~p27n6ncTnomRdD
> 
> Peter Mayhew has been released from the hospital!



This is great news. He has been looking very ill for the last couple of years but he always brought his great stories. It wouldn't be a normal SWW without him. I hope he's able to make it this year


----------



## Itinkso

The Sunrise Student said:


> Wait, Wait, but what if they don't come back to claim their child...
> 
> ....then maybe I could turn them into my apprentice?! Hmmmmmm



You can be in charge of this, Sunrise: "________, I Am Your Father" Rider Swap Exchange!


----------



## AuntieK

Itinkso said:


> You can be in charge of this, Sunrise: "________, I Am Your Father" Rider Swap Exchange!



I really needed a good laugh today.  Counting down the days until June...


----------



## Candleshoe

Itinkso said:


> You can be in charge of this, Sunrise: "________, I Am Your Father" Rider Swap Exchange!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> This is great news. He has been looking very ill for the last couple of years but he always brought his great stories. It wouldn't be a normal SWW without him. I hope he's able to make it this year



He and his wife were at one of our local conventions that I missed, my 501st garrison went to dinner with him and his wife, they loved talking with them!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Itinkso said:


> You can be in charge of this, Sunrise: "________, I Am Your Father" Rider Swap Exchange!



          

LOVE IT...


----------



## Monykalyn

OK I check this here daily and yet I had to start 3 pages back-love an active thread!  

Kids don't know we are going to SWW this year-My son said to me yesterday (reading his Star wars comic) that he wished he could go to SWW at Disney this year. I asked him if he would be scared if he had breakfast with Darth Vader -he said he would use his Jedi mind trick on him...Not sure how much longer I can keep a secret...

on the upside-researching flights (hubs refuses to drive even though we have 3 drivers in family now and it wouldn't be that big of a deal)-the cheapest flight is a day earlier than planned reservation so...guess I will have to add another resort day (oh darn!)  Using this as opportunity to explore (even for 1 day) a different resort-thinking CBR-my oldest daughter wants to go place like Jamaica so I figured I'd do the disney version

For the vets-do the lockers at front of park get rented out quickly? Thinking  my son may want his Jedi costume for Galactic breakfast but I don't really want to carry it around all day (or his lightsabers). 
Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> OK I check this here daily and yet I had to start 3 pages back-love an active thread!
> 
> Kids don't know we are going to SWW this year-My son said to me yesterday (reading his Star wars comic) that he wished he could go to SWW at Disney this year. I asked him if he would be scared if he had breakfast with Darth Vader -he said he would use his Jedi mind trick on him...Not sure how much longer I can keep a secret...
> 
> on the upside-researching flights (hubs refuses to drive even though we have 3 drivers in family now and it wouldn't be that big of a deal)-the cheapest flight is a day earlier than planned reservation so...guess I will have to add another resort day (oh darn!)  Using this as opportunity to explore (even for 1 day) a different resort-thinking CBR-my oldest daughter wants to go place like Jamaica so I figured I'd do the disney version
> 
> For the vets-do the lockers at front of park get rented out quickly? Thinking  my son may want his Jedi costume for Galactic breakfast but I don't really want to carry it around all day (or his lightsabers).
> Thanks for all the great info!


You are way stronger than me. I would've spilled the surprise already.
As for lockers, I don't think they get rented out that quickly, most people just take their items to their cars or back to their hotel rooms. Keep in mind that there are 2 size of lockers, the bigger ones can fit the lightsaber and costume fine (unless it's the lightsaber that doesn't collapse all the way)


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Monykalyn said:


> OK I check this here daily and yet I had to start 3 pages back-love an active thread!
> 
> Kids don't know we are going to SWW this year-My son said to me yesterday (reading his Star wars comic) that he wished he could go to SWW at Disney this year. I asked him if he would be scared if he had breakfast with Darth Vader -he said he would use his Jedi mind trick on him...Not sure how much longer I can keep a secret...
> 
> on the upside-researching flights (hubs refuses to drive even though we have 3 drivers in family now and it wouldn't be that big of a deal)-the cheapest flight is a day earlier than planned reservation so...guess I will have to add another resort day (oh darn!)  Using this as opportunity to explore (even for 1 day) a different resort-thinking CBR-my oldest daughter wants to go place like Jamaica so I figured I'd do the disney version
> 
> For the vets-do the lockers at front of park get rented out quickly? Thinking  my son may want his Jedi costume for Galactic breakfast but I don't really want to carry it around all day (or his lightsabers).
> Thanks for all the great info!



Monykalyn,

This is so cute... I love the mind trick comment.

I was going to suggest a lightsaber too, until I read further down and saw you got that covered. 

How old is your son? The reason I ask is that there are alot of adults and kids whom wear their costumes all day. 

In addition I found this lovely small back pack that even kids can use, my BF and I each have one and our water bottles, sunglass cases, phones, wallets and cameras go into them. I'll include a link to it below. It is small but it would be easy for even him to carry a water bottle and lightaber in, and it goes on rides with no issues.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0039N0JKQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Lu...ment-Monosling/dp/B00B3SM84O/ref=cts_ap_3_fbt

PS the backpack is also fun to add pins too  I even buy locking backs for my favorites and they have stayed on for years, it's the way we keep track of whose, whose at a glance because my BF and I have the same black one.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Help!

Which day should we choose to check out Symphony in the Stars?  Going for least crowded (though I know all will be packed)

Saturday May 16th

Sunday May 17th

Friday May 22nd

Saturday May 23rd

THANKS!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

After this I feel like I've done all the big kind of events in Disney the Halloween party, The Christmas Party and this I a m BEYOND excited to go and meet the characters in their Jedi attire!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Help!
> 
> Which day should we choose to check out Symphony in the Stars?  Going for least crowded (though I know all will be packed)
> 
> Saturday May 16th
> 
> Sunday May 17th
> 
> Friday May 22nd
> 
> Saturday May 23rd
> 
> THANKS!



First weekend would be least crowded, although not by much. I would actually look out more at the weather. The fireworks seldom get cancelled but if there's lightning they will cancel them. Plus it's not as fun to watch fireworks in the rain


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Excellent point!  THANK YOU


----------



## The Sunrise Student

CampbellzSoup said:


> After this I feel like I've done all the big kind of events in Disney the Halloween party, The Christmas Party and this I a m BEYOND excited to go and meet the characters in their Jedi attire!



I've never done the Not So Scary Halloween Party but have plans to in 2016  

This is one of my FAV Disney pictures from SWW 2013, it is a VERY rare occasion to get all 4 at one, they just happened to be switching off when it was our turn for the picture!


----------



## Monykalyn

Thank you yulilin3 and Sunrise Student for the replies!
I love the little backpacks-(I especially love the brightly colored one-easy to spot in a crowd)-and they look like they may "stand up" on their own - if not too crammed full of stuff of course!  I think I am going to get one and check it out. We have kids in band and it looks like a good thing to bring with us into the stands as well instead of a purse, bag etc. We have several "string bags/backpack thingies" but those things cut into shoulders after awhile.
My son has the full Jedi costume (from Halloween but I am very pleased with the quality) that includes the robe-thinking he would just take the robe. He has 2? 3? light sabers-one that collapses completely and one he built last year that collapses into the tube (not all the way into the handle). If we don't end up telling the kids I will have to find a way to "sneak pack" his stuff...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Monykalyn said:


> Thank you yulilin3 and Sunrise Student for the replies!
> I love the little backpacks-(I especially love the brightly colored one-easy to spot in a crowd)-and they look like they may "stand up" on their own - if not too crammed full of stuff of course!  I think I am going to get one and check it out. We have kids in band and it looks like a good thing to bring with us into the stands as well instead of a purse, bag etc. We have several "string bags/backpack thingies" but those things cut into shoulders after awhile.
> My son has the full Jedi costume (from Halloween but I am very pleased with the quality) that includes the robe-thinking he would just take the robe. He has 2? 3? light sabers-one that collapses completely and one he built last year that collapses into the tube (not all the way into the handle). If we don't end up telling the kids I will have to find a way to "sneak pack" his stuff...



The little backpacks are an excellent replacement for a purse type bag, and yet not feminine so guys care comfortable using/wearing them too. They are awesome. When this one I have dies I will be buying a new one. They are very comfortable and easy to slide around to the front to get things out off too so you don't even have to take them off! You can wear them with the strap over your shoulder or around your chest and they work great!


Notice in this picture I am wearing it on bare skin and not having any problems! The straps are very adjustable so matter how you wear it they fit comfortably!


----------



## gismo1554

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Help!
> 
> Which day should we choose to check out Symphony in the Stars?  Going for least crowded (though I know all will be packed)
> 
> Saturday May 16th
> 
> Sunday May 17th
> 
> Friday May 22nd
> 
> Saturday May 23rd
> 
> THANKS!



Just to add to others, the 25th is Memorial day so the second weekend is likely to be busier due to that in general in the Disney parks. We are there the same time and are planning on going both weekends but that's just cause my Dad will want to go to see the different stars. If however you have no preference I would definitely choose the first weekend


----------



## Koh1977

Would there be a certain day that's less crowded than the other 2?  Is Sunday usually less busy than Saturday?  Or does it not really matter?

TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> Would there be a certain day that's less crowded than the other 2?  Is Sunday usually less busy than Saturday?  Or does it not really matter?
> 
> TIA!



usually Friday is least busy because most locals still work/have school. But it doesn't really make a huge difference


----------



## yulilin3

since there is no news on the SWW front, what better way to pass the time than to shop
http://www.disneystore.com/star-war...vigationPageZone&sort=sortProductsMostPopular
it's mostly kid stuff but they do have several items that are sold at the park


----------



## hydrotony

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Help!
> 
> Which day should we choose to check out Symphony in the Stars?  Going for least crowded (though I know all will be packed)
> 
> Saturday May 16th
> 
> Sunday May 17th
> 
> Friday May 22nd
> 
> Saturday May 23rd
> 
> THANKS!



Since The Hat will be gone for this year's SWW, there should be a lot more places to stand and see any fireworks. (Still no word that fireworks will be done this year.) I checked the official Disney SWW web page and no word on fireworks but they are selling Fantasmic SWW dinner packages.


----------



## yulilin3

hydrotony said:


> Since The Hat will be gone for this year's SWW, there should be a lot more places to stand and see any fireworks. (Still no word that fireworks will be done this year.) I checked the official Disney SWW web page and no word on fireworks but they are selling Fantasmic SWW dinner packages.



just remember that you don't want to stand too close to the theater either. Actually there will probably still be the stage up and for the fireworks they rope off the entire area around GMR so the ride isn't even operating because of fireworks fallout


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> since there is no news on the SWW front, what better way to pass the time than to shop



Huh... no Star Tours stuff, like the muppet/mickey mouse figures... Did they get rid of that?

(And why can't I get Rebel Swim Trunks in men's adult sizes!?!? )


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> since there is no news on the SWW front, what better way to pass the time than to shop



Darth Vader toaster is available for $50...This article has photos:
http://comicbook.com/2015/01/22/darth-vader-toaster-burns-star-wars-logo-into-bread-/


----------



## Monykalyn

SCORE! - Ebates has a $5 bonus for spending $25 -amazon included so I ordered the citron one (just couldn't resist the color). 
Sunrise-thanks for the tip and I love love love the pictures-did you make your R2D2 dress?

side note-son is currently watching Episode 1 right now...He has a birthday in April so I am really trying to hold it in til then at least...


----------



## Reizo

CampbellzSoup said:


> After this I feel like I've done all the big kind of events in Disney the Halloween party, The Christmas Party and this I a m BEYOND excited to go and meet the characters in their Jedi attire!



It was actually your thread about the Christmas party that convinced me to try it out this year with my wife and it was pretty fun.  So I can say now I'm right up there with you with all the events aside from Villains party :roll eyes:

Still haven't a clue which weekend I know I'll be for sure attending either the 1st or 2nd weekend.

Side note - I still want one of these:  




http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/11f0/


----------



## lovingeire

Monykalyn said:


> OK I check this here daily and yet I had to start 3 pages back-love an active thread!  Kids don't know we are going to SWW this year-My son said to me yesterday (reading his Star wars comic) that he wished he could go to SWW at Disney this year. I asked him if he would be scared if he had breakfast with Darth Vader -he said he would use his Jedi mind trick on him...Not sure how much longer I can keep a secret...!



We are doing a surprise trip as well. I plan to tell the kids Easter morning. My oldest, technically my step son, said SWW was in his bucket list the other day and I nearly caved and told him. Just have to make sure if he does a summer visit it can be after our trip. I'm nervous about that but want to help him check it off his bucket list! So just a few more months and I can spill the beans!


----------



## msmama

For you shoppers, I got an email that Star Wars stuff is going to be on zulily tomorrow.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

For anyone interested Qwertee has 2 pretty cool SW shirts today. Thinking about picking up the Tatooine one my self

https://www.qwertee.com/


----------



## DisneyLove2015

We will be going all 3 days the weekend we're there (May 22-24).  
We have H& V one night, Sci fi galactic breakfast one day and mama melrose F! Dining one night.  

With three days devoted to just SWW- would it be feasible (in terms of not missing out on meet and greets and shows etc spread out over the weekend) to hop to Epcot to do quick service there a time or two?  

DHS's quick service options aren't the best.. Planning on breakfast each day (except one) at POFQ but that leaves lunch all days and dinner one day.  Thinking of ABC commissary one day and studios catering company another.  That leaves two meals.  

Additionally- any good quick service or counter service in the boardwalk area?  We don't want to do any other table service meals (too much time!) 

So do you think it is worth leaving HS to go to either EPCOT or Boardwalk for two meals (on two different days)?  We normally don't eat more than one meal at DHS because of the limited options!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Koh1977

DisneyLove2015 said:


> We will be going all 3 days the weekend we're there (May 22-24).
> We have H& V one night, Sci fi galactic breakfast one day and mama melrose F! Dining one night.
> 
> With three days devoted to just SWW- would it be feasible (in terms of not missing out on meet and greets and shows etc spread out over the weekend) to hop to Epcot to do quick service there a time or two?
> 
> DHS's quick service options aren't the best.. Planning on breakfast each day (except one) at POFQ but that leaves lunch all days and dinner one day.  Thinking of ABC commissary one day and studios catering company another.  That leaves two meals.
> 
> Additionally- any good quick service or counter service in the boardwalk area?  We don't want to do any other table service meals (too much time!)
> 
> So do you think it is worth leaving HS to go to either EPCOT or Boardwalk for two meals (on two different days)?  We normally don't eat more than one meal at DHS because of the limited options!!
> 
> Thanks!!



Good question!  I am interested in seeing what's suggested!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> We will be going all 3 days the weekend we're there (May 22-24).
> We have H& V one night, Sci fi galactic breakfast one day and mama melrose F! Dining one night.
> 
> With three days devoted to just SWW- would it be feasible (in terms of not missing out on meet and greets and shows etc spread out over the weekend) to hop to Epcot to do quick service there a time or two?
> 
> DHS's quick service options aren't the best.. Planning on breakfast each day (except one) at POFQ but that leaves lunch all days and dinner one day.  Thinking of ABC commissary one day and studios catering company another.  That leaves two meals.
> 
> Additionally- any good quick service or counter service in the boardwalk area?  We don't want to do any other table service meals (too much time!)
> 
> So do you think it is worth leaving HS to go to either EPCOT or Boardwalk for two meals (on two different days)?  We normally don't eat more than one meal at DHS because of the limited options!!
> 
> Thanks!!



The Boardwalk bakery has a good selection. Remember the quick services along Sunset Blvd. I always think that park hopping or going to the resort not only spends more time but also energy. That's just my personal preference.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Reizo said:


> It was actually your thread about the Christmas party that convinced me to try it out this year with my wife and it was pretty fun.  So I can say now I'm right up there with you with all the events aside from Villains party :roll eyes:
> 
> Still haven't a clue which weekend I know I'll be for sure attending either the 1st or 2nd weekend.
> 
> Side note - I still want one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/11f0/




Thank you so much for your kind words and I hope I see you at Star Wars weekend I you see me please say hi !


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> The Boardwalk bakery has a good selection. Remember the quick services along Sunset Blvd. I always think that park hopping or going to the resort not only spends more time but also energy. That's just my personal preference.



I agree with yulilin. If you are on the Dining Plan, you would be limited to Boardwalk Bakery which would be similar to Starring Rolls in DHS. Plus, it's only outdoor seating for Boardwalk Bakery and it's very hot mid-day on the Boardwalk.

Swan and Dolphin have some quick service places with indoor seating. The pool bar at the Dolphin is supposed to have great food.

If you do go to Epcot, the closest CS spots are the fish and chips in England and Les Halles in France. When I'm visiting DHS while DD is working, I'll hop to Epcot only because I need to get macarons and Creme brûlée in France!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

We're planning on leaving the park for most of our meals.  We'll do each of the character meals once, but other than that, we'll probably head over to Epcot for many of our meals.  DHS dining is just so limited.


----------



## lovethattink

Dining options aren't that many at DHS. We can only eat in air conditioning during SWW, so that limits it more. Cuts out Studio Catering and the food area back by ToT.

Between SWW and FSF, I'm so tired of the food at the Backlot Express. We will be on a limited budget for SWW 2015, so we'll probably eat in the room for breakfast and offsite for dinner. I doubt we'll leave the park for lunch. Takes up too much time for us to do that. And we don't want to lose our parking spot. I know we can use the buses, but I have a thing about using it with ds' heavy medical stroller. It's too big and bulky to fold up and lug around.

Though I'm hoping for SWW he won't have to use it as much as previous years. Fingers crossed.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> I agree with yulilin. If you are on the Dining Plan, you would be limited to Boardwalk Bakery which would be similar to Starring Rolls in DHS. Plus, it's only outdoor seating for Boardwalk Bakery and it's very hot mid-day on the Boardwalk.
> 
> Swan and Dolphin have some quick service places with indoor seating. The pool bar at the Dolphin is supposed to have great food.
> 
> If you do go to Epcot, the closest CS spots are the fish and chips in England and Les Halles in France. When I'm visiting DHS while DD is working, I'll hop to Epcot only because I need to get *macarons and Creme brûlée* in France!



Great now I want macaroons and creme brulee


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Great now I want macaroons and creme brulee



And, for some reason, so do I!


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Great now I want macaroons and creme brulee





hiroMYhero said:


> And, for some reason, so do I!



Sorry.  I hadn't mentioned Sunshine Seasons' strawberry shortcake because it's too far to walk!


----------



## Monykalyn

yulilin3 said:


> Great now I want macaroons and creme brulee



Me too! And now I am really craving lefse in the Norway pavillion too...(childhood treat-the CM's were tickled that I was so excited to see real authentic lefse!)


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> since there is no news on the SWW front, what better way to pass the time than to shop



I may or may not have gotten the Darth Vader suitcase for my 4 year old. I did see an adult use the R2D2 one for a carry on!


----------



## Cshel85

The SWW Galactic Breakfast is everyday correct not just during the weekends of SWW

Do u get pictures with the characters?


----------



## Itinkso

Cshel85 said:


> The SWW Galactic Breakfast is everyday correct not just during the weekends of SWW
> 
> Do u get pictures with the characters?



Galactic Breakfast is daily from May 4 through June 14.

They take a photo of you with Vader and Boba Fett before you are seated. Characters roam/rotate inside the restaurant and you can meet them and take photos of them as you like.

yulilin has some links in the first post regarding the meals.


----------



## Koh1977

lovingeire said:


> I may or may not have gotten the Darth Vader suitcase for my 4 year old. I did see an adult use the R2D2 one for a carry on!



I love it!!


----------



## Koh1977

Itinkso said:


> Sorry.  I hadn't mentioned Sunshine Seasons' strawberry shortcake because it's too far to walk!



How's the strawberry shortcake at Beaches & Cream?


----------



## Itinkso

Koh1977 said:


> How's the strawberry shortcake at Beaches & Cream?



I've never been to B&C because they never had ADRs until recently. It does look good; actually all of these look good: 
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2012/09/05/disney-strawberry-shortcake-desserts/


----------



## msmama

DisneyLove2015 said:


> We will be going all 3 days the weekend we're there (May 22-24). We have H& V one night, Sci fi galactic breakfast one day and mama melrose F! Dining one night.  With three days devoted to just SWW- would it be feasible (in terms of not missing out on meet and greets and shows etc spread out over the weekend) to hop to Epcot to do quick service there a time or two?  DHS's quick service options aren't the best.. Planning on breakfast each day (except one) at POFQ but that leaves lunch all days and dinner one day.  Thinking of ABC commissary one day and studios catering company another.  That leaves two meals.  Additionally- any good quick service or counter service in the boardwalk area?  We don't want to do any other table service meals (too much time!)  So do you think it is worth leaving HS to go to either EPCOT or Boardwalk for two meals (on two different days)?  We normally don't eat more than one meal at DHS because of the limited options!!  Thanks!!



That's what I was thinking too. I'm very un-excited about eating for 2 days at HS. We are staying at beach club so I was thinking we may take mid day breaks there, too

How long is the boat ride from HD to Epcot?  About 30 minutes?


----------



## Koh1977

msmama said:


> That's what I was thinking too. I'm very un-excited about eating for 2 days at HS. We are staying at beach club so I was thinking we may take mid day breaks there, too  How long is the boat ride from HD to Epcot?  About 30 minutes?



Sounds about right...I think the boat to BWI/BWV from HS is 20-25?  So, maybe more like 35?  I think they stop at each resort both coming from and going to HS/EP, including Swan/Dolphin, so 3 stops in between the 2 parks.


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> How's the strawberry shortcake at Beaches & Cream?


never had it either, we always go for the No Way Jose sundaue or, if there are a lot of us, the kitchen sink



msmama said:


> That's what I was thinking too. I'm very un-excited about eating for 2 days at HS. We are staying at beach club so I was thinking we may take mid day breaks there, too
> 
> How long is the boat ride from HD to Epcot?  About 30 minutes?





Koh1977 said:


> Sounds about right...I think the boat to BWI/BWV from HS is 20-25?  So, maybe more like 35?  I think they stop at each resort both coming from and going to HS/EP, including Swan/Dolphin, so 3 stops in between the 2 parks.



Yes, about 25 to 30 minutes. If you're being picked up at DHS they go to Swan/Dolphin, Yacht/Beach Club, Boardwalk then Epcot. We always walk it, to us it seems faster but in the heat of May/June it's not a good idea


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> Yes, about 25 to 30 minutes. If you're being picked up at DHS they go to Swan/Dolphin, Yacht/Beach Club, Boardwalk then Epcot. We always walk it, to us it seems faster but in the heat of May/June it's not a good idea



Does it follow the same order going from EP to HS?  I thought there was only 1 stop in between BWI and HS (Swan/Dolphin).


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> Does it follow the same order going from EP to HS?  I thought there was only 1 stop in between BWI and HS (Swan/Dolphin).



Epcot to DHS: Boardwalk then Yacht/Beach Club then Swan/Dolphin the DHS


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Monykalyn said:


> Sunrise-thanks for the tip and I love love love the pictures-did you make your R2D2 dress?



The R2 dress I bought from an Australian company called BlackMilk, they even had a swim suit of the same design 

http://blackmilkclothing.com/products/artoo-dress

They stopped making alot of their SW stuff however 



Monykalyn said:


> side note-son is currently watching Episode 1 right now...He has a birthday in April so I am really trying to hold it in til then at least...



TOO AWESOME.... has he been watching the new Rebels show too? Very fun show!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

DisneyLove2015 said:


> We will be going all 3 days the weekend we're there (May 22-24).
> We have H& V one night, Sci fi galactic breakfast one day and mama melrose F! Dining one night.
> 
> With three days devoted to just SWW- would it be feasible (in terms of not missing out on meet and greets and shows etc spread out over the weekend) to hop to Epcot to do quick service there a time or two?
> 
> DHS's quick service options aren't the best.. Planning on breakfast each day (except one) at POFQ but that leaves lunch all days and dinner one day.  Thinking of ABC commissary one day and studios catering company another.  That leaves two meals.
> 
> Additionally- any good quick service or counter service in the boardwalk area?  We don't want to do any other table service meals (too much time!)
> 
> So do you think it is worth leaving HS to go to either EPCOT or Boardwalk for two meals (on two different days)?  We normally don't eat more than one meal at DHS because of the limited options!!
> 
> Thanks!!



The only Quick Service I have done in DHS is Backlot Express and the Commissary. I like Backlot slightly better but both work for a quick grab.

The other fun thing last year was the Ackbar Snack bar in Darth Mall, BUT that was mainly goodies. AND that was the first time they did the snack bar like that so waiting to see if they do it again or a different theme.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

gismo1554 said:


> Just to add to others, the 25th is Memorial day so the second weekend is likely to be busier due to that in general in the Disney parks. We are there the same time and are planning on going both weekends but that's just cause my Dad will want to go to see the different stars. If however you have no preference I would definitely choose the first weekend



that is true of Saturday and Sunday but not usually of Friday. The Friday before Memorial Day is my favorite day to go to SWW.

I'm a fan of the Brown Derby Lounge so I'm good with eating at DHS.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MakiraMarlena said:


> that is true of Saturday and Sunday but not usually of Friday. The Friday before Memorial Day is my favorite day to go to SWW.  I'm a fan of the Brown Derby Lounge so I'm good with eating at DHS.



I've eaten at Brown Derby many times but never thought about the lounge! Anything I should know??


----------



## MakiraMarlena

It's small, first come first serve (no reservations) and is entirely outdoors. And doesn't take the dining plan, but they will take Tables in Wonderland. You can order from the full restaurant menu if you like.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MakiraMarlena said:


> It's small, first come first serve (no reservations) and is entirely outdoors. And doesn't take the dining plan, but they will take Tables in Wonderland. You can order from the full restaurant menu if you like.



Awesome!! I didn't know that! It's now on my list... THANKS!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Oh and you can take out drinks from the outdoor bar, too.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MakiraMarlena said:


> Oh and you can take out drinks from the outdoor bar, too.



Oooh... mental note for sure...


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I've eaten at Brown Derby many times but never thought about the lounge! Anything I should know??



http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2013/10/30/photo-tour-and-review-new-hollywood-brown-derby-lounge/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2013/10/30/photo-tour-and-review-new-hollywood-brown-derby-lounge/



Thanks!! Maybe we'll see you all there!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

in the Food Blog link, on the photo marked "ribbon cutting" I am sitting next to the guy's backpack on the wall. He got there a moment sooner than I did or that would have been me cutting the ribbon.


----------



## Smschmiesing

A group of us are going to One day of Star Wars weekends in June.  It is our first time, and we probably won't have an opportunity to come back for several years.  Four adults and 5 kids.  (4 of which, including DH and DS, are huge SW fans)

I know we won't be able to do all the Star Wars stuff in a single day, especially since two in our party are young girls who absolutely must do the disney jr show.  So, I am trying to decide wether I should make the mad dash to sign the kids up for the parade, or for the Jedi training academy.  Assuming I can only pick one, which?  Or should I split based on age?  Or forgot those in favor of other things!

Kids are 10, 8,8,5,5. 

I can't decide!  Any advice is welcome!


----------



## lovethattink

Smschmiesing said:


> A group of us are going to One day of Star Wars weekends in June.  It is our first time, and we probably won't have an opportunity to come back for several years.  Four adults and 5 kids.  (4 of which, including DH and DS, are huge SW fans)
> 
> I know we won't be able to do all the Star Wars stuff in a single day, especially since two in our party are young girls who absolutely must do the disney jr show.  So, I am trying to decide wether I should make the mad dash to sign the kids up for the parade, or for the Jedi training academy.  Assuming I can only pick one, which?  Or should I split based on age?  Or forgot those in favor of other things!
> 
> Kids are 10, 8,8,5,5.
> 
> I can't decide!  Any advice is welcome!



Kids can't get signed up for the parade. But you may sign them up for Jedi Training Academy or Padawan Mind Challenge. Anyone may watch the parade.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lovethattink said:


> Kids can't get signed up for the parade. But you may sign them up for Jedi Training Academy or Padawan Mind Challenge. Anyone may watch the parade.



How are the kids chosen to march in the parade if it's not a sign up?


----------



## lovethattink

KAT4DISNEY said:


> How are the kids chosen to march in the parade if it's not a sign up?



They are chosen by cm. It's done very discretely. The kids and 1 parent are wristbanded and given a time and place to meet. The kids and that 1 parent meet at the designated time and are walked back stage where the kids get robes and lightsabers. The parents are given a photopass card. They are lined up near parade time, with kids first and parents following behind. Once up at the stage, the parents are sent off to the side, and the kids line up along the stage. After the parade, the kids are ushered to a roped off area and the wristbanded parent is allowed inside to meet up with their child. The kids are given a certificate when they turn in their robe and lightsaber. Then free to go with their parent.


----------



## msmama

lovethattink said:


> They are chosen by cm. It's done very discretely. The kids and 1 parent are wristbanded and given a time and place to meet. The kids and that 1 parent meet at the designated time and are walked back stage where the kids get robes and lightsabers. The parents are given a photopass card. They are lined up near parade time, with kids first and parents following behind. Once up at the stage, the parents are sent off to the side, and the kids line up along the stage. After the parade, the kids are ushered to a roped off area and the wristbanded parent is allowed inside to meet up with their child. The kids are given a certificate when they turn in their robe and lightsaber. Then free to go with their parent.



But they have to be signed up for JTA to even have a chance of being in the parade, right?  

My son is adamant he DOES NOT want to fight Darth Vader.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> But they have to be signed up for JTA to even have a chance of being in the parade, right?
> 
> My son is adamant he DOES NOT want to fight Darth Vader.



no, the parade and JTA have nothing to do with each other. The parade is completely random, sometimes kids are picked close to the entrance of the park, sometimes around Star Tours


----------



## lovethattink

I think it was new last year, but the one day we were asked to be the VIP family for the parade and were given a special taped off area to stand in. That was pretty cool. 




msmama said:


> But they have to be signed up for JTA to even have a chance of being in the parade, right?
> 
> My son is adamant he DOES NOT want to fight Darth Vader.



There's a 50/50 chance, or better, that during SWW your son would fight Darth Vader if you signed him up for JTA. 

As yulilin said, the two are unrelated. Or at least have been in the past. I don't like to definitively say something. Because it's quite possible anything during SWW can be tweaked at any time.

As for the parade, my son has been asked as we entered the park. As we stood on the street watching the stage. Outside a store. Near Indian Jones. Near Idol. He's been asked while in costume and while out of costume. So there doesn't seem to be any set rhyme or reason for the choosing.













yulilin3 said:


> no, the parade and JTA have nothing to do with each other. The parade is completely random, sometimes kids are picked close to the entrance of the park, sometimes around Star Tours



Exactly.


----------



## Itinkso

msmama said:


> But they have to be signed up for JTA to even have a chance of being in the parade, right?
> 
> My son is adamant he DOES NOT want to fight Darth Vader.



The best thing to do is not to sign him up for JTA if he doesn't want to fight Vader as the other options would be Darth Maul or possibly Ventress.

Also, don't mention the possibility of being in the parade because he may be very disappointed if he isn't chosen.


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> The best thing to do is not to sign him up for JTA if he doesn't want to fight Vader as the other options would be Darth Maul or possibly Ventress.
> 
> Also, don't mention the possibility of being in the parade because he may be very disappointed if he isn't chosen.



My son is crossing his fingers that the Inquisitor or Agent Callus will be new villians to battle.


----------



## LATJLP

Last year they had FP for these shows:  Stars of the Saga - Visit to the Maul - An Ewoks Tale - Obi Wan and Beyond - Behind the Force 

Does anyone remember if they were only on Saturday/Sunday or did they do these on Fridays?


Oh, and I notice that the first page of this thread says it's likely to be in the American Idol theatre this year.....does anyone know the capacity of that theatre vs. the theatre used last year?   Thanks.


----------



## Itinkso

lovethattink said:


> My son is crossing his fingers that the Inquisitor or Agent Callus will be new villians to battle.



Inquisitor looks as scary as Maul. With JTA having had such strict guidelines by Lucasfilms, I wonder if Disney will change it up? Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## yulilin3

LATJLP said:


> Last year they had FP for these shows:  Stars of the Saga - Visit to the Maul - An Ewoks Tale - Obi Wan and Beyond - Behind the Force
> 
> Does anyone remember if they were only on Saturday/Sunday or did they do these on Fridays?
> 
> 
> Oh, and I notice that the first page of this thread says it's likely to be in the American Idol theatre this year.....does anyone know the capacity of that theatre vs. the theatre used last year?   Thanks.



the shows are done all 3 days and fp were offered for all 3 days
The capacity is about the same as Premiere Theater (just over 1000)


----------



## lovethattink

LATJLP said:


> Last year they had FP for these shows:  Stars of the Saga - Visit to the Maul - An Ewoks Tale - Obi Wan and Beyond - Behind the Force
> 
> Does anyone remember if they were only on Saturday/Sunday or did they do these on Fridays?
> 
> 
> Oh, and I notice that the first page of this thread says it's likely to be in the American Idol theatre this year.....does anyone know the capacity of that theatre vs. the theatre used last year?   Thanks.



All three days of sww.

If I remember correctly, someone posted in the FSF thread that there was a 100 seat difference with Idol having 100 less.


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> Inquisitor looks as scary as Maul. With JTA having had such strict guidelines by Lucasfilms, I wonder if Disney will change it up? Has anyone heard anything?



The Inquisitor is super creepy looking. But ds wants more Rebels presence. I wonder if Disney ever considered changing it up? Each time we pass by JTA on stage, ds mentions how cool it would be to see the Inquisitor there. Disney store carries the light saber now.


----------



## LATJLP

lovethattink said:


> All three days of sww.
> 
> If I remember correctly, someone posted in the FSF thread that there was a 100 seat difference with Idol having 100 less.



Ugh...I was hoping it was larger......last year it was very difficult getting a seat without a FP or standing in line forever.    And as I recall they were Tier 1 so you can't do anything big that day along with the shows.


----------



## yulilin3

just as additional information the Superstar Television Theater was the original home to the SWW shows, before they were moved to Premiere because of the opening of the AIE


----------



## yulilin3

LATJLP said:


> Ugh...I was hoping it was larger......last year it was very difficult getting a seat without a FP or standing in line forever.    And as I recall they were Tier 1 so you can't do anything big that day along with the shows.



You could always use fp for the SWW show and be there at rope drop and do the big rides, they have almost no waits until around 9am


----------



## LATJLP

yulilin3 said:


> You could always use fp for the SWW show and be there at rope drop and do the big rides, they have almost no waits until around 9am



My kids like to stand in that long line for autographs so we don't always get in by rope drop but I guess the lines will probably be a bit shorter as every one dashes towards SWW stuff.   

I'm hoping that they at least repeat the shows more in a day than they did last year so that everyone has a fighting chance of getting to see them.


----------



## yulilin3

LATJLP said:


> My kids like to stand in that long line for autographs so we don't always get in by rope drop but I guess the lines will probably be a bit shorter as every one dashes towards SWW stuff.
> 
> I'm hoping that they at least repeat the shows more in a day than they did last year so that everyone has a fighting chance of getting to see them.



you mean for celebrity autographs? They distribute all the wristbands/fp for that about 20 minutes before they even open the park at 7:30am
It's been the same setup for the shows for years now, the only one that has been done twice was Behind the Force


----------



## LATJLP

yulilin3 said:


> you mean for celebrity autographs? They distribute all the wristbands/fp for that about 20 minutes before they even open the park at 7:30am
> It's been the same setup for the shows for years now, the only one that has been done twice was Behind the Force



Yes we get our bands before the park opens, but trying to get through the crowds means we've never made it into the park before the line for TSM is already an hour.  Oh well, it is what it is.  

I didn't realize that they had been doing the shows every year, I thought that was a new thing last year.   It was our first year going with kids and our last time was a decade or so ago.


----------



## yulilin3

LATJLP said:


> Yes we get our bands before the park opens, but trying to get through the crowds means we've never made it into the park before the line for TSM is already an hour.  Oh well, it is what it is.
> 
> I didn't realize that they had been doing the shows every year, I thought that was a new thing last year.   It was our first year going with kids and our last time was a decade or so ago.



they have been doing the shows every year, last year was the first time that fp was offered for them. Before you had to wait an hour at least for Stars of the Saga and Visit to the Maul to be able to get a seat, the other ones were easier to get into


----------



## lovethattink

LATJLP said:


> Ugh...I was hoping it was larger......last year it was very difficult getting a seat without a FP or standing in line forever.    And as I recall they were Tier 1 so you can't do anything big that day along with the shows.



Yes, they were Tier 1, so you have to choose between that or a different Tier 1.

For us, SWW took main priority. I don't think we rode a single attraction all 5 weekends. Though we did hang out a lot in One Man's Dream to cool down. 

If you want Chewie, Darth Vader or the Ewoks' pictures and autographs, it's better to wait in line for them first thing. It's cooler in the morning and lines are shorter.

Do what's best for you and your family. Anyway you look at it, it's nearly impossible to do everything in a day. We were there 14 out of the 15 days last year and we didn't get to everything. Couldn't time it right for Jengo Fett, didn't have time for Cody, Rex, Ventress. I know we could have accomplished this if we didn't have to keep leaving the park to rest in the room everyday. DS kept overheating. So we just stuck to mornings and evenings, with a show in the afternoon.

6:30 am was a good time to arrive for the less popular autographs, a couple times we arrived just after park opening and got Rebels wristbands. Though I'd expect that not to be the case this year.


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

Subscribing/checking in.  I'll be there the weekend of the 5-7th.  So excited!


----------



## msmama

Itinkso said:


> The best thing to do is not to sign him up for JTA if he doesn't want to fight Vader as the other options would be Darth Maul or possibly Ventress.
> 
> Also, don't mention the possibility of being in the parade because he may be very disappointed if he isn't chosen.



Yeah, as much as I think it'd be cool if he ever did JTA, I know that's not going to happen (at least I'm not one of those Mom's that tries to force it).  

That's cool that there's still a chance for the parade though (though that is more for me having a better view - as a shorty, I don't see many parades).


----------



## pookadoo77

Ok, I have read a lot of these pages in random orders that I make a note of on a notepad to keep track, lol. I am still confused about the fastpass shows and autographs...
If we go online right at midnight to do our fastpasses 60 days out and all book 3 each day, will the SWW shows be up there yet and autographs or do I need to  leave 1 slot blank? ( we are going 6/5-6/10) Will they come out later and I need to be online and can override existing passes? If only a few in our party want to do the show or autographs will that cancel other passes I already got? THANKS!! I know maybe dumb Q, but am honestly confused and don't wanna mess anything up since I am working so hard to cover all of our bases. I appreciate any answers and your time to help!!


----------



## hydrotony

pookadoo77 said:


> Ok, I have read a lot of these pages in random orders that I make a note of on a notepad to keep track, lol. I am still confused about the fastpass shows and autographs...
> If we go online right at midnight to do our fastpasses 60 days out and all book 3 each day, will the SWW shows be up there yet and autographs or do I need to  leave 1 slot blank? ( we are going 6/5-6/10) Will they come out later and I need to be online and can override existing passes? If only a few in our party want to do the show or autographs will that cancel other passes I already got? THANKS!! I know maybe dumb Q, but am honestly confused and don't wanna mess anything up since I am working so hard to cover all of our bases. I appreciate any answers and your time to help!!



Last year, Mark Hamill was there. They scheduled a solo talk show with him apart from Stars of the Saga. All kinds of last minute (really last 3 weeks) changes in show FP+s availability occurred. He was not in SOTS, just his show. No autographs either. I first had SOTS FPs, then changed to his solo show FPs. Many people got screwed over this change. Beware of this possibility again if BIG stars decide to show up.

The FP for the shows are on MDE, the autograph FPs are only morning of the show get-able. They are not related.


----------



## lovethattink

msmama said:


> Yeah, as much as I think it'd be cool if he ever did JTA, I know that's not going to happen (at least I'm not one of those Mom's that tries to force it).
> 
> That's cool that there's still a chance for the parade though (though that is more for me having a better view - as a shorty, I don't see many parades).



The reserved viewing area for the parents of kids in the parade, is not very large. About 10 adults fit across. I sat to watch the parade the one time I was in the viewing area. Yulilin's dd was with me and she sat too. But none of the other parents sat. There were several strollers with kids in them behind and there was no way those children could see over the standing adults. And the later ones to arrive filled in the back. I can't imagine they (adult or child) saw much of anything. 





pookadoo77 said:


> Ok, I have read a lot of these pages in random orders that I make a note of on a notepad to keep track, lol. I am still confused about the fastpass shows and autographs...
> If we go online right at midnight to do our fastpasses 60 days out and all book 3 each day, will the SWW shows be up there yet and autographs or do I need to  leave 1 slot blank? ( we are going 6/5-6/10) Will they come out later and I need to be online and can override existing passes? If only a few in our party want to do the show or autographs will that cancel other passes I already got? THANKS!! I know maybe dumb Q, but am honestly confused and don't wanna mess anything up since I am working so hard to cover all of our bases. I appreciate any answers and your time to help!!



I don't know when the shows will show up for FP+ selection. I imagine first they would have to announce the celebrities. And then it would depend if the celebrity is going to have a special show like Warwick David, James Arnold Taylor, Ray Park did. I'd have to look at last year's time frame, but I think they first showed up on MDE after the 60 day for the first SWW started, so I could be wrong there.


----------



## Smschmiesing

Thanks all for the information on the parade and JTA.  Makes it easier-- no choosing.  We will just try for JTA for the kids who want to do it.

And don't be hard on the moms who "force" their kids--my son begged to do it when he was 5 (just) and totally got stage fright when he was up there!  Tears streaming down his face and the whole 9 yards.  of course I ran oaround to the cast members, and they brought him over.  And he begged to go back up-- and they (and I ) let him.  After getting back on stage, he kept it together for about 2 minutes and then lost it again.  Back off the stage.  The CMs were great, but I am sure most of the audience thought I was a mom who forced their kid to do the show cause the i wanted him to.  Nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## SnowyWhite

Hoping to attend our first SWW in early June.  What day of the weekend is least crowded at rope drop?  Friday? Saturday? or Sunday?


----------



## Cluelyss

SnowyWhite said:


> Hoping to attend our first SWW in early June.  What day of the weekend is least crowded at rope drop?  Friday? Saturday? or Sunday?


Generally, Fridays are the least crowded day because locals will be at work/school. However the celebrities in attendance on any given weekend can drive crowds as well.


----------



## lovethattink

SnowyWhite said:


> Hoping to attend our first SWW in early June.  What day of the weekend is least crowded at rope drop?  Friday? Saturday? or Sunday?



Friday.


----------



## pookadoo77

hydrotony said:


> Last year, Mark Hamill was there. They scheduled a solo talk show with him apart from Stars of the Saga. All kinds of last minute (really last 3 weeks) changes in show FP+s availability occurred. He was not in SOTS, just his show. No autographs either. I first had SOTS FPs, then changed to his solo show FPs. Many people got screwed over this change. Beware of this possibility again if BIG stars decide to show up.
> 
> The FP for the shows are on MDE, the autograph FPs are only morning of the show get-able. They are not related.



Thank you! So, the autograph FP are in addition to the daily three, and the shows are as they are posted first come, right? Thanks! U rock!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

First off it's not what you think.... Celebrity FP are not like your typical FP.

Those whom want to get Celebrity Autographs come to the park before it opens, get in line and pray. What I mean by this is depending on the amount of autograph sessions a celebrity does in a day, and how fast they generally are with each person will determine how many celebrity FP/wristbands they give out (you have to have both to get to see your celebrity).

About 1 hour before the park opens they hand out the wrist bands. At this time the CMs giving out the bands can also guesstimate if you are guaranteed or stand by. You must wear them until you meet your celebrity then they cut them off you and punch a hole in your FP paper ticket.

About 30 minutes before park opens they start passing out the Celebrity Fast Passes (it's the old paper form). On it will tell you if you are a guaranteed to see your chosen celebrity what time to come to meet your celebrity.

So depending on which celebrity you wanna see will depend on your arrival time to wait for said FP and then wrist band.

Example: You wanna see Ray Parks (Darth Maul) one he's super popular, two he's super nice, and guess what for the past two SWW he has only done one autograph session. People have been known to start lining up for him as early as park closing the night before and sleep out waiting for their FP/wrist bands. Two years ago we got there at 4:30 am and were the very last two people to see him that day. Last year we got there at 3:30 and ended up in standby. Standby means they MIGHT get to you, but depending on how long they take with fans will depend on if you get to see your celebrity.

The more popular the celebrity is the earlier you have to arrive. Luckily most celebrities do more than 1 autograph session, but still it all depends on the demand. 

Other people have posted pictures of the lines, and you can watch this thread during SWW to see updates as people state what time they got there, and where they are in line.

In short it is CRAZY, and you have to be crazy like me to do it


----------



## hydrotony

The Sunrise Student said:


> First off it's not what you think.... Celebrity FP are not like your typical FP.
> 
> Those whom want to get Celebrity Autographs come to the park before it opens, get in line and pray. What I mean by this is depending on the amount
> 
> -----a lot deleted ------
> 
> 
> In short it is CRAZY, and you have to be crazy like me to do it



I spend all my time to see the talk shows, parades and stage shows and usually get to see everything I want. If I wanted to get autographs too, it could not be done in 1 day. Because of this, everyone has to choose what is important or realize that multiple days are needed.


----------



## lovethattink

hydrotony said:


> I spend all my time to see the talk shows, parades and stage shows and usually get to see everything I want. If I wanted to get autographs too, it could not be done in 1 day. Because of this, everyone has to choose what is important or realize that multiple days are needed.



You're right.  You have to prioritize then pick and choose.  Flexibility is a key component,  especially for those who want to do celebrity M&G. You get in line and can kind of guess what time you'll get, but you never know til that FP is handed to you. We've had to change things around several times because the FP interfered with our plans.  So last year we didn't make and ADR and it made it easier for us. We'll do the same this year.


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Ok, I have read a lot of these pages in random orders that I make a note of on a notepad to keep track, lol. I am still confused about the fastpass shows and autographs...
> If we go online right at midnight to do our fastpasses 60 days out and all book 3 each day, will the SWW shows be up there yet and autographs or do I need to  leave 1 slot blank? ( we are going 6/5-6/10) Will they come out later and I need to be online and can override existing passes? If only a few in our party want to do the show or autographs will that cancel other passes I already got? THANKS!! I know maybe dumb Q, but am honestly confused and don't wanna mess anything up since I am working so hard to cover all of our bases. I appreciate any answers and your time to help!!



last year the ability to book fp for the SWW shows opened on 5/5/14...this year I'm thinking it'll open around the 30 day mark of each weekend giving AP the ability to book fp with everyone else staying on property, nobody really knows when they will be available so it's something that you have to check everyday.
You can book fp for each person with what they want, that can be done on MDE and the website. If fp for the shows are a priority for you and your family I would leave it all blank until the day that the shows become available. Remember last year they were on Tier 1 meaning you had to choose between 1 SWW show or the ever popular TSMM fp.
Like I've said if you plan to be there before the park opens you can really do 3 attractions (if characters are not top priority) before the 9am hour. We've done TSMM, RnRC and ToT in the first hour because many, many people go to line up for Chewbacca or Vader.
If you haven't already, read the first post of this thread, I always update it with any new information I get, also there's a link to last years thread, again, the first post of last years has all the information from SWW 2014 and it might be helpful to see the bigger picture.
Any other questions just let us know


----------



## The Sunrise Student

hydrotony said:


> I spend all my time to see the talk shows, parades and stage shows and usually get to see everything I want. If I wanted to get autographs too, it could not be done in 1 day. Because of this, everyone has to choose what is important or realize that multiple days are needed.



You are completely correct...

In 2013 we were at SWW for 5 1/2 days of our trip 11 day trip.

In 2014 we only went for a long weekend just for SWW and were there all three days.

This year we have all 6 days of the first and second weekend planned to be at SWW. 

What we did in 2013 and will do in 2015 it get hopper passes, and if we wanna take a break and head over to EPCOT for food or see stuff and come back to DHS we do that, or break it up with resort breaks. I know I also saw people that would do SWW half the day, take a break then go to another park for the evening or vise verse depending on what they wanted to catch.

So when you see all the SWW stuff I have planned to do it is because I am literally scheduling 6 days of my 12 day vacation just to make time for SWW and weave things around it on those days.


----------



## pookadoo77

Thank you guys SO much again! Hydrotony, Tink,Yulin, and Sunrise Student ( sorry if names wrong)

 Right now dividing my time between researching our June trip, we last went in 2010 so LOTS of changes and don't wanna miss anything as we can't go often. Also doing lots of work with my kids school silent auction ( got Disney Tickets and Secretariat's jockey autograph, lots of stuff @ 4000.00 so far), getting really cool Valentines put together for kids school classes @ 60 of them, and getting my kids old stuff ready for the area kids sales ( extra spending trip $). Your answers will save me a extra worry and loads of time searching and second guessing my findings. So glad yall are here, we can't wait!!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Thank you guys SO much again! Hydrotony, Tink,Yulin, and Sunrise Student ( sorry if names wrong)
> 
> Right now dividing my time between researching our June trip, we last went in 2010 so LOTS of changes and don't wanna miss anything as we can't go often. Also doing lots of work with my kids school silent auction ( got Disney Tickets and Secretariat's jockey autograph, lots of stuff @ 4000.00 so far), getting really cool Valentines put together for kids school classes @ 60 of them, and getting my kids old stuff ready for the area kids sales ( extra spending trip $). Your answers will save me a extra worry and loads of time searching and second guessing my findings. So glad yall are here, we can't wait!!



Wow, it sounds like you have a full plate in your hands
If you want you can share your touring plan and we all can give our opinions on it to help you plan better


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> *last year the ability to book fp for the SWW shows opened on 5/5/14...this year I'm thinking it'll open around the 30 day mark of each weekend giving AP the ability to book fp with everyone else staying on property, nobody really knows when they will be available so it's something that you have to check everyday.*You can book fp for each person with what they want, that can be done on MDE and the website. If fp for the shows are a priority for you and your family I would leave it all blank until the day that the shows become available. Remember last year they were on Tier 1 meaning you had to choose between 1 SWW show or the ever popular TSMM fp.
> Like I've said if you plan to be there before the park opens you can really do 3 attractions (if characters are not top priority) before the 9am hour. We've done TSMM, RnRC and ToT in the first hour because many, many people go to line up for Chewbacca or Vader.
> If you haven't already, read the first post of this thread, I always update it with any new information I get, also there's a link to last years thread, again, the first post of last years has all the information from SWW 2014 and it might be helpful to see the bigger picture.
> Any other questions just let us know



I'm wondering how the FP+ scenario is going to be played out this year? 60, 30, or less?

Last year, being an AP we could only book 7 days worth of FP+ over the 15 days of SWW. When I switched from staying offsite to staying onsite, I had inquired about that with Disney tech. They said that since staying onsite that could be over ridden as long as I didn't have any FP+ in between those weekends or it would change back to 7 by default. I stuck to what I was told and was able to get a FP+ for all 14 days we attended last year while staying on property. So if there are any AP staying more than 7 days, you might have to call to get an override for all your days.



pookadoo77 said:


> Thank you guys SO much again! Hydrotony, Tink,Yulin, and Sunrise Student ( sorry if names wrong)
> 
> Right now dividing my time between researching our June trip, we last went in 2010 so LOTS of changes and don't wanna miss anything as we can't go often. Also doing lots of work with my kids school silent auction ( got Disney Tickets and Secretariat's jockey autograph, lots of stuff @ 4000.00 so far), getting really cool Valentines put together for kids school classes @ 60 of them, and getting my kids old stuff ready for the area kids sales ( extra spending trip $). Your answers will save me a extra worry and loads of time searching and second guessing my findings. So glad yall are here, we can't wait!!



You are one busy person. I feel your pressure as my schedule is pressed right up through the 15th of May. We will check into our resort the 14th, drive home because my son has a performance that evening. Drive back and probably dh will spend much of the night in line for an autograph FP. The 15th, we'll be there for rope drop. Leave in the afternoon as ds has another performance that night. So drive home and back to the resort again. Hopefully he'll nap in the car. Wasn't our plans. I expected his shows to be earlier in May, but it just didn't work out that way. He is adamant about doing both. I think we should cancel our 1st weekend's resies, but dh wants to keep them.



The Sunrise Student said:


> You are completely correct...
> 
> In 2013 we were at SWW for 5 1/2 days of our trip 11 day trip.
> 
> In 2014 we only went for a long weekend just for SWW and were there all three days.
> 
> This year we have all 6 days of the first and second weekend planned to be at SWW.
> 
> What we did in 2013 and will do in 2015 it get hopper passes, and if we wanna take a break and head over to EPCOT for food or see stuff and come back to DHS we do that, or break it up with resort breaks. I know I also saw people that would do SWW half the day, take a break then go to another park for the evening or vise verse depending on what they wanted to catch.
> 
> *So when you see all the SWW stuff I have planned to do it is because I am literally scheduling 6 days of my 12 day vacation just to make time for SWW and weave things around it on those days*.



Understand that, our plans include all 15 days of SWW in small chunks.



yulilin3 said:


> Wow, it sounds like you have a full plate in your hands
> *If you want you can share your touring plan and we all can give our opinions on it to help you plan better*



Same goes for anyone else, I'm sure!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Look who made the FB cover photo for her 501st detachment 






I am also on member rotation (every time you go to the site a random member picture pops up) for the official 501st page as well... I can't tell you how giddy this makes me.


----------



## yulilin3

YOU ARE FAMOUS!!!
Amazeballs...I love your costume and your bf's as well, but each time I see him in his costume I just imagine his face, it's so unlike that character 
If he were to walk up to me in that costume I would be very intimidated


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> YOU ARE FAMOUS!!!
> Amazeballs...I love your costume and your bf's as well, but each time I see him in his costume I just imagine his face, it's so unlike that character
> If he were to walk up to me in that costume I would be very intimidated



Thank you so much, this all has been amazing!

 His Aunt says the same thing... she can't believe that it's her favorite little nephew inside that evil looking costume. 

When we stand beside each other at events I help kids (and some adults) get over the fear of him because he paces around just like the charter would. He does the outfit justice


----------



## Itinkso

The Sunrise Student said:


> Thank you so much, this all has been amazing!
> 
> His Aunt says the same thing... she can't believe that it's her favorite little nephew inside that evil looking costume.
> 
> When we stand beside each other at events I help kids (and some adults) get over the fear of him because he paces around just like the charter would. He does the outfit justice



Sunrise, that really is amazing!! Congrats! And, you both do the outfits justice!!


----------



## lovethattink

Congratulations! !


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> Congratulations! !



Thank you  I couldn't be more thrilled and more nervous.


----------



## pookadoo77

Thank you so much for the touring plans offer!! waiting to see who will be there during our 2 day SWW, 5 day Disney stay to nail down. 

Congrats Sunrise on the FB page honor! I wish I could see the pics on these boards but my computer for some reason will not let me  I tried making sure java is enabled and clearing cookies and cache, chrome and firefox both nothing. These boards and photobucket is the only things it will not pull up  windows 8. Oh well... I am sure you are beautiful, I can see your profile pic 

Oh, and congrats on the upcoming wedding Rebel Spy, looks like we will be there the same weekend.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Itinkso said:


> Sunrise, that really is amazing!! Congrats! And, you both do the outfits justice!!



 Awwww sucks, thanks Itinkso!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

pookadoo77 said:


> Congrats Sunrise on the FB page honor! I wish I could see the pics on these boards but my computer for some reason will not let me  I tried making sure java is enabled and clearing cookies and cache, chrome and firefox both nothing. These boards and photobucket is the only things it will not pull up  windows 8. Oh well... I am sure you are beautiful, I can see your profile pic
> .



Thanks Pookadoo....

Oh I hate Windows 8, make sure you take advantage of that free upgrade to windows 10 this fall. I'll have to think about the picture thing, and see if I can figure out what is causing you issues. I'll PM you and see if we can figure out how to fix ya up.


----------



## pookadoo77

Thanks Sunrise, that would be awesome! I have given up after doing all the suggestions of fixes I could find via google, lol.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

pookadoo77 said:


> Thanks Sunrise, that would be awesome! I have given up after doing all the suggestions of fixes I could find via google, lol.



No Problem, sent you a Private Message


----------



## yulilin3

for anyone interested, my fb friend Kathleen Kelly has a podcast and site called Special Mouse for parents with kids with special needs. Her recent podcast talks about SWW planning with kids on the Autism Spectrum
http://specialmouse.com/star-wars-weekends-planning-autism-059/ it's an hour podcast
just listening to it now, there's a good tip that really hasn't been discussed here:
If you want to meet and get a picture with a celebrity you must be there early, sometimes as early as midnight depending on the celebrity. But if you just want to get the celebs black and white 5 x 7 headshot pre-signed you can go straight to their tent and ask the CM in charge and they have them there, also at the info desk by the old Sounds Dangerous theater
Also remember that because of fireworks fallout they close TSMM and GMR early and don't reopen it. I believe TSMM closed at 7:45pm, GMR probably closer to 8
EDIT: I just finished listening to the whole episode and our thread got a shout out at the end


----------



## Itinkso

DD and her fiancé recently purchased a home and a good friend who is "friends with" Vader inhabits the 3rd bedroom! So, I am preparing to meet him as I will be visiting their home for quite a few days in April. I find this somewhat itimidating, I don't know why... maybe because he is quite tall? Maybe because I'll be sharing a bathroom with a "friend of" the Sith Lord??

If anyone has any questions you would like me to ask of him, PM them to me and I'll reply via PM after my visit in April.

I thought it would be interesting to ask if he knows if Vader ever receives trinkets from guests and if so, what were some favorites, favorite guest interaction, etc.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Itinkso said:


> DD and her fiancé recently purchased a home and a good friend who is "friends with" Vader inhabits the 3rd bedroom! So, I am preparing to meet him as I will be visiting their home for quite a few days in April. I find this somewhat itimidating, I don't know why... maybe because he is quite tall? Maybe because I'll be sharing a bathroom with a "friend of" the Sith Lord??
> 
> If anyone has any questions you would like me to ask of him, PM them to me and I'll reply via PM after my visit in April.
> 
> I thought it would be interesting to ask if he knows if Vader ever receives trinkets from guests and if so, what were some favorites, favorite guest interaction, etc.



LOL that's awesome! Have tons of fun!


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> DD and her fiancé recently purchased a home and a good friend who is "friends with" Vader inhabits the 3rd bedroom! So, I am preparing to meet him as I will be visiting their home for quite a few days in April. I find this somewhat itimidating, I don't know why... maybe because he is quite tall?* Maybe because I'll be sharing a bathroom with a "friend of" the Sith Lord??*
> 
> If anyone has any questions you would like me to ask of him, PM them to me and I'll reply via PM after my visit in April.
> 
> I thought it would be interesting to ask if he knows if Vader ever receives trinkets from guests and if so, what were some favorites, favorite guest interaction, etc.




so cool, I'm sending my questions to you.


----------



## yulilin3

not really related at all to SWW but Disney has officially taken down the Hat off of their site and have replaced it with ToT  I would've thought GMR theater or Earful Tower would've been put in the icon spot but I guess ToT is more recognizable  
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-05-15/#timeofday=allday


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> for anyone interested, my fb friend Kathleen Kelly has a podcast and site called Special Mouse for parents with kids with special needs. Her recent podcast talks about SWW planning with kids on the Autism Spectrum http://specialmouse.com/star-wars-weekends-planning-autism-059/ it's an hour podcast just listening to it now, there's a good tip that really hasn't been discussed here: If you want to meet and get a picture with a celebrity you must be there early, sometimes as early as midnight depending on the celebrity. But if you just want to get the celebs black and white 5 x 7 headshot pre-signed you can go straight to their tent and ask the CM in charge and they have them there, also at the info desk by the old Sounds Dangerous theater Also remember that because of fireworks fallout they close TSMM and GMR early and don't reopen it. I believe TSMM closed at 7:45pm, GMR probably closer to 8 EDIT: I just finished listening to the whole episode and our thread got a shout out at the end


When you say they "closed" the rides, is your posted time the last allowed entrance or official shut down time? We were hoping to do TSMM and GMR between dinner and the fireworks, so this just threw a major monkey wench into my plans....though I'm glad to know it now so I can adjust!!   As always, this thread has the best info!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> When you say they "closed" the rides, is your posted time the last allowed entrance or official shut down time? We were hoping to do TSMM and GMR between dinner and the fireworks, so this just threw a major monkey wench into my plans....though I'm glad to know it now so I can adjust!!   As always, this thread has the best info!



I believe (not 100% sure let me see if I find the exact times) that TSMM closed (last guest admited in the queue) around 7:45pm. And GMR around 8pm.
*EDIT*
found it, they both closed at 8:30pm. This is a great write up with tons of photos
http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/


----------



## jennab113

Congrats, Sunrise!  That's awesome!

A question about the early morning autograph fastpass - if I were to get in line really early (or stay out there all night) and brought a folding chair, is there time between when the wristbands are distributed and when the actual FPs are distributed to run the chair back to the car?  Are the bands numbered?


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I believe (not 100% sure let me see if I find the exact times) that TSMM closed (last guest admited in the queue) around 7:45pm. And GMR around 8pm. EDIT found it, they both closed at 8:30pm. This is a great write up with tons of photos http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star-wars-weekends-2014-strategy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/


Thank you SO much! This is great info!


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Congrats, Sunrise!  That's awesome!
> 
> A question about the early morning autograph fastpass - if I were to get in line really early (or stay out there all night) and brought a folding chair, is there time between when the wristbands are distributed and when the actual FPs are distributed to run the chair back to the car?  Are the bands numbered?



Yes, you have about 20 to 30 minutes between when they put the wristbands and when they give out the fp. 
If you are alone let the person behind you know that you are taking your chair back to the car an it shouldn't be a problem (after all you just spent the night together  )
The wristbands have only the date on them, no order number


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you SO much! This is great info!



It is a complete report. Just keep in mind that character meet and greets (especially the ones around the old entrance to Backlot Tour) and Darth's Mall might change this year


----------



## Monykalyn

Sunrise-congratulations! You look amazing in all your photos you've posted!


----------



## msmama

The Sunrise Student said:


> Look who made the FB cover photo for her 501st detachment   I am also on member rotation (every time you go to the site a random member picture pops up) for the official 501st page as well... I can't tell you how giddy this makes me.



Awesome!!


----------



## wdhinn89

I really hope we can get at least 1 FP for our late arrival on the 16th.  It seems like we will be out of luck for the 2 shows I really would have liked to see, Behind the Force and Stars for the Saga since based on last years schedule they were early shows only and we will not arrive until about 4pm.  I think just the whole atmosphere will be really cool though even if we do not get to see any shows.


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> I really hope we can get at least 1 FP for our late arrival on the 16th.  It seems like we will be out of luck for the 2 shows I really would have liked to see, Behind the Force and Stars for the Saga since based on last years schedule they were early shows only and we will not arrive until about 4pm.  I think just the whole atmosphere will be really cool though even if we do not get to see any shows.



There's nothing like walking from the parking lot at DHS and hearing the SW music, I've been going to this event for the past 13 years and I still get goosebumps everytime. If you're a fan you'll love the atmosphere


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> Yes, you have about 20 to 30 minutes between when they put the wristbands and when they give out the fp.
> If you are alone let the person behind you know that you are taking your chair back to the car an it shouldn't be a problem (after all you just spent the night together  )
> The wristbands have only the date on them, no order number


Awesome, thanks.  I just don't want to get kicked to the end of the line, but hopefully I'll be near nice people that will save my place in line.  I'm still working on convincing a friend to come with me at least one of the weekends, but I don't really know anyone that likes Star Wars as much as I do.  But I'm working the "free place to stay and you don't have to do SW stuff the whole time" angle.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Awesome, thanks.  I just don't want to get kicked to the end of the line, but hopefully I'll be near nice people that will save my place in line.  I'm still working on convincing a friend to come with me at least one of the weekends, but I don't really know anyone that likes Star Wars as much as I do.  But I'm working the "free place to stay and you don't have to do SW stuff the whole time" angle.



that always helps...tell them that you'll buy them a Darth Vader cupcake, they are legendary
Cast Members also come out about 15 minutes before starting to give out the wristbands and they usually inform you that you have 15 minutes to go take your stuff to the car.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> not really related at all to SWW but Disney has officially taken down the Hat off of their site and have replaced it with ToT  I would've thought GMR theater or Earful Tower would've been put in the icon spot but I guess ToT is more recognizable
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-05-15/#timeofday=allday



Oh WOAH! That was kinda surprising.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I like how ToT looks in that pic -- very cool!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jennab113 said:


> Congrats, Sunrise!  That's awesome!
> 
> A question about the early morning autograph fastpass - if I were to get in line really early (or stay out there all night) and brought a folding chair, is there time between when the wristbands are distributed and when the actual FPs are distributed to run the chair back to the car?  Are the bands numbered?



 Thank you 

*Celb FP/wristband line talk:* There is about a 30 minute plus gap between wristbands and FP tickets, and even if the wristbands are labeled if you are not there to get your FP ticket when the time comes you are out of luck and they hand it to the next person, seen it before. 

I have seen people run gear back to their cars rather quickly, but they do it QUICKLY! If you have been by someone for a long time people help single people keep spots while bathroom breaks are taken, but as a whole once the FPs are being passed out, even if the person beside you tells the CM you are coming back you are still out of luck. The best I have seen CMs try to fix a missing person is give them a stand by and they try and get you in front of the rest of standbys but that is tricky.

In 2013 we got autographs for Ray Park, Warrick Davis and Jeremy Bulloch all of which were super early in the morning line waits

In 2014 we got Ray Park barely (only reason we did it again is BF bought a special piece of artwork to have signed) In addition we got James Arnold Taylor and Ashley Eckstein. Because both Ashley and JAT were there every weekend they were easier to get, arrived only an hour before park open and got FP/WB to see them with no worries.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Monykalyn said:


> Sunrise-congratulations! You look amazing in all your photos you've posted!





msmama said:


> Awesome!!




 Thank you Monykalyn and msmama


----------



## pookadoo77

The Sunrise Student said:


> Thank you Monykalyn and msmama



Sunrise Student , I tried to PM you back twice, dunno if they sent , it said they did but they are not showing up in my sent folder??? Hope you got them, not used to PMing, lol... ty!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

pookadoo77 said:


> Sunrise Student , I tried to PM you back twice, dunno if they sent , it said they did but they are not showing up in my sent folder??? Hope you got them, not used to PMing, lol... ty!



Hi Pookadoo,

I got all your messages and I have been sending info home to my BF so he can test things. I am still at work. Been working 10 to 15 hours 5 days a week lately... GAWDS do I need my Disney fix and some pixie dust!


----------



## inkedupmomma

I am trying to keep up with all the tips, but MAN, I'm overwhelmed and underprepared for our first ever SWW!


----------



## pookadoo77

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hi Pookadoo,
> 
> I got all your messages and I have been sending info home to my BF so he can test things. I am still at work. Been working 10 to 15 hours 5 days a week lately... GAWDS do I need my Disney fix and some pixie dust!



ok, sorry, I sent it a few times, was not sure if it sent. WOW, that's a lot of work! Your trip sounds amazing though  Hope work goes by fast for you!


----------



## wdhinn89

jennab113 said:


> Congrats, Sunrise!  That's awesome!
> 
> A question about the early morning autograph fastpass - if I were to get in line really early (or stay out there all night) and brought a folding chair, is there time between when the wristbands are distributed and when the actual FPs are distributed to run the chair back to the car?  Are the bands numbered?



I think I would just pick up a cheap chair at a garage sale for a few dollars and leave it by the garbage vs taking the chance of running back to the car and missing the FP.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

pookadoo77 said:


> ok, sorry, I sent it a few times, was not sure if it sent. WOW, that's a lot of work! Your trip sounds amazing though  Hope work goes by fast for you!



Oh no problem... check your messages, I am about to send you another one


----------



## The Sunrise Student

inkedupmomma said:


> I am trying to keep up with all the tips, but MAN, I'm overwhelmed and underprepared for our first ever SWW!



I felt the exact same way for my first trip to, and I was so very thankful that I found this thread to help me plan. The best thing you can do is look at the first post as yulilin keeps it updates and it's a great reference guide while you plan.

In addition while you are planning do not hesitate to throw out questions to the gang, everyone here is awesome and will answer questions.

Even throw out some schedules if you want and ask if they are do-able... we help each other mull over touring plans/schedules all the time


----------



## Candleshoe

flyby here.. 

Sunrise, I loved the pictures from the FB page and blog.  Nice!


And for everyone, Chewbaca cops a feel. /one of those behind the scenes slideshows


----------



## julluvsdisney

Looking for star wars themed letter ideas for my sons 13th birthday.  i know very little about star wars but my son is obsessed! He has always wanted to go to SWW so my DH and I thought as a bday gift for him for his 13th bday (which is saturday) we would surprise him with a trip to SWW!  He is going to freak out Im so excited!  

So I need help with the wording of the gift letter! I was hoping some of you star wars experts could help me put in star wars references to make the letter really special! I know the more common characters but I have no idea how to use any of them in the correct reference ( I hope I'm making sense lol).  Any help or advice would be much appreciated!  TIA!!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

julluvsdisney said:


> Looking for star wars themed letter ideas for my sons 13th birthday.  i know very little about star wars but my son is obsessed! He has always wanted to go to SWW so my DH and I thought as a bday gift for him for his 13th bday (which is saturday) we would surprise him with a trip to SWW!  He is going to freak out Im so excited!
> 
> So I need help with the wording of the gift letter! I was hoping some of you star wars experts could help me put in star wars references to make the letter really special! I know the more common characters but I have no idea how to use any of them in the correct reference ( I hope I'm making sense lol).  Any help or advice would be much appreciated!  TIA!!!



That is totally awesome, what a wonderful b-day present.

What are you looking for, are you looking for help to write the card that will announce the gift or the special Aurebesh font? Or both? See link for font look http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Aurebesh

 I am sure this thread has plenty of SW crazed knowledgeable people that could help write something fun. 

If you wanna post in plan English what you want the card/note to say and we can help translate it to SW themed. If you are uncomfortable about posting what you want to say, PM me and I am more than willing to help.

BUT honestly no matter how you tell him the new teenager is going to have a blast!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Candleshoe said:


> Sunrise, I loved the pictures from the FB page and blog.  Nice!



Thanks Candleshoe...


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> I am trying to keep up with all the tips, but MAN, I'm overwhelmed and underprepared for our first ever SWW!


tge good news is that you still have 3 and a half months to prepare. Ask anything you'd like and we will give you our best answers based on past experiences. Like Sunshine said, read the first post of this thread that is kept up to date, also there's a link to last years thread and that one has all the information on the first page as well. In the words of that Disney Channel classic song "We are all in this together" 


julluvsdisney said:


> Looking for star wars themed letter ideas for my sons 13th birthday.  i know very little about star wars but my son is obsessed! He has always wanted to go to SWW so my DH and I thought as a bday gift for him for his 13th bday (which is saturday) we would surprise him with a trip to SWW!  He is going to freak out Im so excited!
> 
> So I need help with the wording of the gift letter! I was hoping some of you star wars experts could help me put in star wars references to make the letter really special! I know the more common characters but I have no idea how to use any of them in the correct reference ( I hope I'm making sense lol).  Any help or advice would be much appreciated!  TIA!!!



It has to start with: A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...
from there just build on it. Maybe explaining your sons many accomplishments or talents, or his good behavior and how that all went into consideration to give him this trip.
You can google :star wars scroll for more ideas
let us know how it went


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Am I having a nightmare or are we at the end of January and still have not heard who the Hosts of SWW will be!

WOW....

This just makes me speculate more and more, I would think if it was going to be JAT or Ashley Eckstien we would have heard by now 

Sooooooo Hmmmmmm I wonder....


----------



## LATJLP

The Sunrise Student said:


> Am I having a nightmare or are we at the end of January and still have not heard who the Hosts of SWW will be!
> 
> WOW....
> 
> This just makes me speculate more and more, I would think if it was going to be JAT or Ashley Eckstien we would have heard by now
> 
> Sooooooo Hmmmmmm I wonder....



Since JAT will be at the SW Convention in California in April, the fear is that he doesn't want to then do 5 weeks in May/June as well.   Though I seem to recall last year reading, I think on his blog, that he brought all his sound system studio stuff with him and was doing his voice work during the week and SWW on the weekends.   I hope he's there and they are just teasing us!  

Now, if Ashley weren't coming, not bother me at all.  Maybe the delay is in getting someone new in place and contracts signed.  Yeah, as a matter of fact, I do have my fingers crossed.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Am I having a nightmare or are we at the end of January and still have not heard who the Hosts of SWW will be!
> 
> WOW....
> 
> This just makes me speculate more and more, I would think if it was going to be JAT or Ashley Eckstien we would have heard by now
> 
> Sooooooo Hmmmmmm I wonder....



patience young padawan 
We are right on schedule, here's last years announcements dates:
Dates for SWW 2014 were announced Dec. 20th 2013
Dates of the addition of weekend V, fireworks show and Host (JAT) were announced 2/21/2014
Rebel Rendezvous merchandise event announced 2/28/2014
Mark Hamill's appearance announced 3/20/2014
Full celebrity line-up announced 4/23/2014
Feel the Force package announced 4/24/2014


----------



## yulilin3

LATJLP said:


> Since JAT will be at the SW Convention in California in April, the fear is that he doesn't want to then do 5 weeks in May/June as well.   Though I seem to recall last year reading, I think on his blog, that* he brought all his sound system studio stuff with him and was doing his voice work during the week and SWW on the weekends.*   I hope he's there and they are just teasing us!
> 
> Now, if Ashley weren't coming, not bother me at all.  Maybe the delay is in getting someone new in place and contracts signed.  Yeah, as a matter of fact, I do have my fingers crossed.


He's done this each year he has come, he turns his bathroom or closet into a sound studio


----------



## lovethattink

LATJLP said:


> Since JAT will be at the SW Convention in California in April, the fear is that he doesn't want to then do 5 weeks in May/June as well.   Though I seem to recall last year reading, I think on his blog, that he brought all his sound system studio stuff with him and was doing his voice work during the week and SWW on the weekends.   I hope he's there and they are just teasing us!
> 
> Now, if Ashley weren't coming, not bother me at all.  Maybe the delay is in getting someone new in place and contracts signed.  Yeah, as a matter of fact, I do have my fingers crossed.




JAT did stay at WDW all 5 weekends last year. For one of the shows the first weekend, we were sitting beside his family. His wife told me they were staying the whole time and not going back and forth. 

We love Ashley!!! Sure hope she is there. Though I'm sure she will be in some capacity because she is a local. If not as host, I'd assume she'd be there as a celebrity guest and for Her Universe.

I love the dynamic duo hosting!


----------



## Buddyex

bit of a question regarding Character interactions when it comes to the Star Wars characters during SWW, I'm assuming they strictly never break character but how accommodating are they if you want to get a fun photo taken with them, for example getting Vader to pretend to Force-choke you?  (I'm guessing that's probably a little dark for Disney)  although I'd settle for a hi-5 from the man in black.Anybody had some previous experience with the interactions?


----------



## lovethattink

Buddyex said:


> bit of a question regarding Character interactions when it comes to the Star Wars characters during SWW, I'm assuming they strictly never break character but how accommodating are they if you want to get a fun photo taken with them, for example getting Vader to pretend to Force-choke you?  (I'm guessing that's probably a little dark for Disney)  although I'd settle for a hi-5 from the man in black.Anybody had some previous experience with the interactions?



I'd bet a friendly force choke would be easier to get than a high 5. That's a good question for itinkso to find out!


----------



## yulilin3

Buddyex said:


> bit of a question regarding Character interactions when it comes to the Star Wars characters during SWW, I'm assuming they strictly never break character but how accommodating are they if you want to get a fun photo taken with them, for example getting Vader to pretend to Force-choke you?  (I'm guessing that's probably a little dark for Disney)  although I'd settle for a hi-5 from the man in black.Anybody had some previous experience with the interactions?



He's more likely to force choke you than to give you a hi-5. That will never happen 
They do not break character, he will force-choke if you ask. Bobba and Jango will be able to get you kneeling down and taking you prisoner. 
Here's my daughter



you can also google for pictures from SWW and see all the poses that they do


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Buddyex said:


> bit of a question regarding Character interactions when it comes to the Star Wars characters during SWW, I'm assuming they strictly never break character but how accommodating are they if you want to get a fun photo taken with them, for example getting Vader to pretend to Force-choke you?  (I'm guessing that's probably a little dark for Disney)  although I'd settle for a hi-5 from the man in black.Anybody had some previous experience with the interactions?



I feel certain that I've seen "force choke" pics from SWW... am I right, experts??

When we met Vader a few years back, there was a woman who wanted Vader to pose with her cute, fluffy, pink stuffed animal. He crossed his arms, and shook his head "no"!  It was too funny!!  Made me think that they'll do "fun shots" if consistent with the character... wonder if that's right?


----------



## lovethattink

Here's a video from 2012 that JAT put on youtube of his makeshift studio at the resort.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-Vt17wecWY


----------



## yulilin3

Buddyex said:


> bit of a question regarding Character interactions when it comes to the Star Wars characters during SWW, I'm assuming they strictly never break character but how accommodating are they if you want to get a fun photo taken with them, for example getting Vader to pretend to Force-choke you?  (I'm guessing that's probably a little dark for Disney)  although I'd settle for a hi-5 from the man in black.Anybody had some previous experience with the interactions?



here's a trip report with pictures of Vader
http://familytimegetaways.com/star-wars-weekend-review/
this one has a good Boba Fett one
http://www.jedimouseketeer.com/2013/05/star-wars-weekends-2013-top-5-tips-to.html


----------



## avarson

Buddyex said:


> bit of a question regarding Character interactions when it comes to the Star Wars characters during SWW, I'm assuming they strictly never break character but how accommodating are they if you want to get a fun photo taken with them, for example getting Vader to pretend to Force-choke you?  (I'm guessing that's probably a little dark for Disney)  although I'd settle for a hi-5 from the man in black.Anybody had some previous experience with the interactions?


Vader gladly force choked me on my last trip to SWW.  It was one of the highlights of the trip!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Buddyex said:


> bit of a question regarding Character interactions when it comes to the Star Wars characters during SWW, I'm assuming they strictly never break character but how accommodating are they if you want to get a fun photo taken with them, for example getting Vader to pretend to Force-choke you?  (I'm guessing that's probably a little dark for Disney)  although I'd settle for a hi-5 from the man in black.Anybody had some previous experience with the interactions?



As far as I can tell, Vader is not permitted to touch anyone. I have never seen him actually touch anybody. But you could likely get a force choke. High-five is probably too out of character for the Dark Lord. I remember a post where a mother was extremely upset that Vader refused to high-five her small child.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

LATJLP said:


> Since JAT will be at the SW Convention in California in April, the fear is that he doesn't want to then do 5 weeks in May/June as well.   Though I seem to recall last year reading, I think on his blog, that he brought all his sound system studio stuff with him and was doing his voice work during the week and SWW on the weekends.   I hope he's there and they are just teasing us!
> 
> Now, if Ashley weren't coming, not bother me at all.  Maybe the delay is in getting someone new in place and contracts signed.  Yeah, as a matter of fact, I do have my fingers crossed.



JAT was really excited to tell me about the set up of SWC Anaheim, we talked about it last year at SWW 2014. Evidently they came out to finalize details with him weekend 5 of SWW 2014. 

He does bring his recording gear with him when he is on the road, he tells people about it in his FB/YouTube Videos, even gave us a tour of his setup last year via a YouTube Vid 

I am not sure if Ashley will come or not, last year she had a big push with her new merchandise R2D2 line however this year her merchandising has focused in other areas.



yulilin3 said:


> patience young padawan
> We are right on schedule, here's last years announcements dates:
> Dates for SWW 2014 were announced Dec. 20th 2013
> Dates of the addition of weekend V, fireworks show and Host (JAT) were announced 2/21/2014
> Rebel Rendezvous merchandise event announced 2/28/2014
> Mark Hamill's appearance announced 3/20/2014
> Full celebrity line-up announced 4/23/2014
> Feel the Force package announced 4/24/2014



WOW was the host really not announced until the end of February? I thought it was January for some reason.

Ok, I'll learn patience and continue planning my SWC Anaheim trip  (PS that one is fustrating too because they haven't announced the full schedule for it either  )

I also figure I better bring my laptop with me to SWC Anaheim to keep up on the boards while I am out there... heck I'll even do some shout outs to you all on my COSPLAY FB page so I don't go off topic here. 

 PS paid off my SWW/AKL Package ressies today WOOT WOOT! No turning back now  I'm going to Disney World!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

MakiraMarlena said:


> As far as I can tell, Vader is not permitted to touch anyone. I have never seen him actually touch anybody. But you could likely get a force choke. High-five is probably too out of character for the Dark Lord. I remember a post where a mother was extremely upset that Vader refused to high-five her small child.



It's not that the character are not permitted to touch people, it is that Vader wouldn't. I love the story about the fluffy animal no from Vader... I also know when we took a picture with him in 2013 I was wearing my Mara Jade shirt, and he knew who she was, and forcefully pointed that I get the heck out of there once the picture was over, it was hysterical!

Now Stormtrooper Donald will blow kisses at women and offer the crook of his arm for them to take  At the H&V SW Character Dinner they all hugged me, and Donald again was very interactive, probably because I was wearing my Stormtrooper shirt at the time and he gushed over it.

So it all really depends on who you see what type of reaction you will get.


----------



## nancipants

The Sunrise Student said:


> I also know when we took a picture with him in 2013 I was wearing my Mara Jade shirt, and he knew who she was, and forcefully pointed that I get the heck out of there once the picture was over, it was hysterical!



HA! The Vader/Mara relationship is one of my favorite things from the Legends universe. They hate each other sooooo much...and then she marries his son. 

I would be really bummed if Ashley doesn't come to SWW! I'm pretty sure she will. She's going to have a ton of new merchandise for Celebration, probably, and she'll want to sell that at SWW. People expect her and Her Universe to be there now!


----------



## Itinkso

lovethattink said:


> I'd bet a friendly force choke would be easier to get than a high 5. That's a good question for itinkso to find out!



I'll definitely add that question to my list!

On the JTA stage, the Younglings are not allowed to touch Vader. If a child breaks away to attempt to hold Vader's hand or give him a hug, the Padawan and Jedi Master make a mad dash to keep it from happening. It's all about "show integrity." 

JTA, as well as SWW, are Lucasfilms productions and follow those original guidelines.

The Disney Characters in SW attire stay true to themselves no matter what they are wearing. Mickey will always be Mickey whether he is in Safari gear, tux and tails, a Hawaiian shirt, or in Jedi attire. They will always be huggable.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got off the phone with VIP services. Casually asked if they would offer the VIP SWW package again this year (I know some of you did this, maybe it was $200 p/p?) including rides on ST, ToT or RnRC, parade viewing, fireworks viewing/dessert party and special seating for SotS.
Anyways, the lady said that she knows it will be offered again this year because "they had just gotten info on it this morning" but she doesn't know how much or when you can book. I also pressed on the Feel the Force package, she said that she didn't know if it would be offered again this year but she's thinking they will. As to when the info will be released she said it should be "soon maybe first week of February"


----------



## OZMom

This will be our first SWW. We will be there the 14-16th of May. We are going just hubby and I, we will have to take the younglings on the next trip. Any tips for first timers? Also can someone clue me in as to what the feel the force package and the VIP packages are? I'm really enjoying all the great info in this thread Thanks!!


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> Just got off the phone with VIP services. Casually asked if they would offer the VIP SWW package again this year (I know some of you did this, maybe it was $200 p/p?) including rides on ST, ToT or RnRC, parade viewing, fireworks viewing/dessert party and special seating for SotS.
> Anyways, the lady said that she knows it will be offered again this year because "they had just gotten info on it this morning" but she doesn't know how much or when you can book. I also pressed on the Feel the Force package, she said that she didn't know if it would be offered again this year but she's thinking they will. As to when the info will be released she said it should be "soon maybe first week of February"



im going to try to make this a definite this year........


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> Just got off the phone with VIP services. Casually asked if they would offer the VIP SWW package again this year (I know some of you did this, maybe it was $200 p/p?) including rides on ST, ToT or RnRC, parade viewing, fireworks viewing/dessert party and special seating for SotS.
> Anyways, the lady said that she knows it will be offered again this year because "they had just gotten info on it this morning" but she doesn't know how much or when you can book. I also pressed on the Feel the Force package, she said that she didn't know if it would be offered again this year but she's thinking they will. As to when the info will be released she said it should be "soon maybe first week of February"



Thanks, Yulilin!
Touring plans says $499 last year!  http://touringplans.com/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekends


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> This will be our first SWW. We will be there the 14-16th of May. We are going just hubby and I, we will have to take the younglings on the next trip. Any tips for first timers? Also can someone clue me in as to what the feel the force package and the VIP packages are? I'm really enjoying all the great info in this thread Thanks!!



the first page has all the tips for SWW, if you any any additional question let us know.
As to Feel the Force and the VIP package
FtF: offered a reserved parade viewing, including soda, water and ice cream (from the ice cream cart) kids sit in the front while parents are standing or sitting behind them. It also offered a reserved viewing for the fireworks including a dessert party (picture link in first post)
VIP SWW package: offered same 2 things mentioned above, plus rides on ST, ToT or RnRC, a chance to shop at Darth's Mall one hour before the park opened and reserved seating for Stars of the Saga


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Thanks, Yulilin!
> Touring plans says $499 last year!  http://touringplans.com/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekends


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


>



I know I know, right?!  Yikes.   

I found a really great review on FtF.  I know I'd decided not to, but then I was thinking maybe I should.  But I'm back to "not" again 
http://www.mousesteps.com/dining-mainmenu-84/dining-reviews-mainmenu-89/park-dining-mainmenu-90/1310-review-feel-the-force-motorcade-dessert-party-event-at-star-wars-weekends-2014

I think I will join you all down at Gertie!


----------



## lovethattink

So excited! Package just arrived. It's one of ds' Disney bounding pieces for his Rebel X-wing fighter.


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> I know I know, right?!  Yikes.
> 
> I found a really great review on FtF.  I know I'd decided not to, but then I was thinking maybe I should.  But I'm back to "not" again
> http://www.mousesteps.com/dining-mainmenu-84/dining-reviews-mainmenu-89/park-dining-mainmenu-90/1310-review-feel-the-force-motorcade-dessert-party-event-at-star-wars-weekends-2014
> 
> I think I will join you all down at Gertie!


I agree with the review that the parade viewing is not the best but it beats being in the sun or having to wait 2 hours for a shady spot. As to the fireworks the spot will be better since the Hat won't be in the way, the dessert party I think is what made this package worth it, the party atmosphere with the Dj, not being cramped in an area, shoulder to shoulder, but able to enjoy desserts and unlimited drinks and chat with fellow SW fans.
If it were to come out today I would probably book it...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Candleshoe said:


> Thanks, Yulilin! Touring plans says $499 last year!  http://touringplans.com/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekends



WOW! So only $6,000 for our group to do this!!  OMG...  

And I say this as someone who jumped on the Sinister Soiree and some other things. Yikes!

Let me guess - it sold out? LOL!! Like my tag line says "if you ticket it, they will come..."


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> So excited! Package just arrived. It's one of ds' Disney bounding pieces for his Rebel X-wing fighter.




We are starting to work on Steph's cosplay this weekend, I'll probably reveal which character it is after we do some tests


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> WOW! So only $6,000 for our group to do this!!  OMG...  And I say this as someone who jumped on the Sinister Soiree and some other things. Yikes!  Let me guess - it sold out? LOL!! Like my tag line says "if you ticket it, they will come..."



Hmmm... Maybe I'll tell part of our group that they're on their own... Then only $3,000 for immediate family...! 

I'm trying to hear "You don't need the VIP package. This is not the package you're looking for..."

Not sure that's working...   Lol!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hmmm... Maybe I'll tell part of our group that they're on their own... Then only $3,000 for immediate family...!
> 
> I'm trying to hear *"You don't need the VIP package. This is not the package you're looking for..."*
> 
> Not sure that's working...   Lol!




Hey if you have the money I always say go for it. There's no shame in it. But no, you really don't need it.
It does make for a more relaxed touring but all of this can be done with a good plan


----------



## Itinkso

Candleshoe said:


> I know I know, right?!  Yikes.
> 
> I found a really great review on FtF.  I know I'd decided not to, but then I was thinking maybe I should.  But I'm back to "not" again
> I think I will join you all down at Gertie!



Candleshoe, if you think you may want to do FTF, book it as soon as it becomes available. You can always cancel but you can't always pick it up later.

Last year, I waited a day or two to book FtF because I didn't want to take spots always from someone who really needed to book. I booked for 4 because I wasn't sure if the CMs would be able to join us. When one confirmed, then I added 1 more. With less than two weeks to go, the 2nd CM confirmed and then we were 1 short. If I knew the Dessert Party would be held outside, it wouldn't have been a problem, but because it wasn't guaranteed to be outside, I had to cancel the 5 we had. In retrospect, I should have booked 6 and then canceled, if necessary. And, the Dessert Party was held in Disney Jr. that evening.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> We are starting to work on Steph's cosplay this weekend, I'll probably reveal which character it is after we do some tests



Looking forward to the big reveal. Are you "summerizing" her cosplay so she doesn't melt?

So far we have Vader cosplay done, stormtrooper half done,  and Han Solo needs touch up from last year (the duck tape-red and yellow) needs fixed on both pairs of shorts. We are looking into Boba Fett and Chewbacca, and possibly Jengo for him.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Looking forward to the big reveal. Are you "summerizing" her cosplay so she doesn't melt?
> 
> So far we have Vader cosplay done, stormtrooper half done,  and Han Solo needs touch up from last year (the duck tape-red and yellow) needs fixed on both pairs of shorts. We are looking into Boba Fett and Chewbacca, and possibly Jengo for him.



we are not summerizing...and she knows it, she's the one that decided to go all out. I feel that at some point of the day some items might come off, or we will go from indoor place to indoor place


----------



## Candleshoe

Itinkso said:


> Candleshoe, if you think you may want to do FTF, book it as soon as it becomes available. You can always cancel but you can't always pick it up later.
> 
> Last year, I waited a day or two to book FtF because I didn't want to take spots always from someone who really needed to book. I booked for 4 because I wasn't sure if the CMs would be able to join us. When one confirmed, then I added 1 more. With less than two weeks to go, the 2nd CM confirmed and then we were 1 short. If I knew the Dessert Party would be held outside, it wouldn't have been a problem, but because it wasn't guaranteed to be outside, I had to cancel the 5 we had. In retrospect, I should have booked 6 and then canceled, if necessary. And, the Dessert Party was held in Disney Jr. that evening.



Ok, this is a good idea!   Thing is I already have the H+V booked.  We'll probably only do one day of SWW; that first Sunday of our trip.  *maybe* the last saturday.  usually on a 10 day trip i plan the first 8 days and leave the last two for group voting what they want to do the last two.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> we are not summerizing...and she knows it, she's the one that decided to go all out. I feel that at some point of the day some items might come off, or we will go from indoor place to indoor place



So I've been inactive a number of years, but, when I would do camping events (SCA) in the summer i would freeze water in film canisters and then keep one in my bra.  Having the cold in my cleavage would seriously help in 104* summers under layers of cotton and linen.


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> So I've been inactive a number of years, but, when I would do camping events (SCA) in the summer i would freeze water in film canisters and then keep one in my bra.  Having the cold in my cleavage would seriously help in 104* summers under layers of cotton and linen.



she wouldn't be able to put anything inside the costume because it's pretty fitted, but we always bring frozen bottles of water, an umbrella and we stay inside as much as possible in between the end of the parade and SoTS.


----------



## Itinkso

Candleshoe said:


> Ok, this is a good idea!   Thing is I already have the H+V booked.  We'll probably only do one day of SWW; that first Sunday of our trip.  *maybe* the last saturday.  usually on a 10 day trip i plan the first 8 days and leave the last two for group voting what they want to do the last two.



Book for the *maybe* Saturday as you'll have plenty of time to cancel. I'm pretty sure your group will want to go back a 2nd day and the package will give you fun and different experiences than your 1st day.


----------



## lovethattink

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> WOW! So only $6,000 for our group to do this!!  OMG...
> 
> And I say this as someone who jumped on the Sinister Soiree and some other things. Yikes!
> 
> Let me guess - it sold out? LOL!! Like my tag line says "if you ticket it, they will come..."



Carolyn, If you are asking if it's worth the money, the answer is no. But is it worth the convenience, possibly...

If you are short on time and don't mind spending an arm and a leg this could be for you. It gets you attractions, shopping without the hassle, 3rd through 5th row at Stars of the Saga, parade viewing was with the dessert package people if I remember correctly, and the dessert party/fireworks. 

In the beginning they were letting the VIP into the parade viewing with the dessert people. But then for our next package, they had the VIP in one line and the dessert package people in a different one. And the VIP was let in first. Which makes sense because they paid way more for their package.

Since we are going all 15 days, ds can't eat sugar or sugar substitutes at the moment and not sure how things will be by May/June, we aren't even going to consider doing either FTF or a VIP package. Also skipping Rebel Rendezvous if they have that again too. Not because of food, but because that was a try it once and done thing.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Book for the *maybe* Saturday as you'll have plenty of time to cancel. I'm pretty sure your group will want to go back a 2nd day and the package will give you fun and different experiences than your 1st day.



also a good thing to keep in mind is that for the FtF package last year they charged your card at the moment of booking, you could cancel up to 2 days before and then it would be refunded but just remember that the entire amount will be charged at time of booking


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> we are not summerizing...and she knows it, she's the one that decided to go all out. I feel that at some point of the day some items might come off, or we will go from indoor place to indoor place





yulilin3 said:


> she wouldn't be able to put anything inside the costume because it's pretty fitted, but we always bring frozen bottles of water, an umbrella and we stay inside as much as possible in between the end of the parade and SoTS.



Maybe she'll need to borrow JJ's cooling vest, lol. 

There are those hand held air conditioners we have too. Though I need to get a new one. The one is on the brink of falling apart.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Maybe she'll need to borrow JJ's cooling vest, lol.
> 
> There are those hand held air conditioners we have too. Though I need to get a new one. The one is on the brink of falling apart.



the costume itself is not really hot but it does require high black leather boots and black gloves


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> also a good thing to keep in mind is that for the FtF package last year they charged your card at the moment of booking, you could cancel up to 2 days before and then it would be refunded but just remember that the entire amount will be charged at time of booking



 Good thing to mention because I believe Candleshoe has 8 in her group.

It does make a nice surprise when canceling. My refund came through before our SWW day so it covered our HBD dessert party and a shopping trip to Nordstrom Rack! Of course, both DDs were looking at me in Nordstrom's because they couldn't believe how much the Dessert Party would have cost!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

yeah I'm waiting for Feel the Force. I did one last year just to get some pics of Mark Hamill in the parade, worked nicely.  Dessert party with unlimited booze didn't hurt either.

I need to decide Friday or Sunday.


----------



## Candleshoe

Itinkso said:


> Good thing to mention because I believe Candleshoe has 8 in her group.
> 
> It does make a nice surprise when canceling. My refund came through before our SWW day so it covered our HBD dessert party and a shopping trip to Nordstrom Rack! Of course, both DDs were looking at me in Nordstrom's because they couldn't believe how much the Dessert Party would have cost!



I do have 8.  Gulp.   
The bad part of pre-paid is it hurts upfront.  The great part is you're done when you get to Orlando.   

I've paid for HDDR and Tomorrowland Terrace Wishes party.

I need to buy our tickets before anything else, so, I'll be hoping FtF doesn't actually come out until March.   I'll be using February's slush fund for the ticket media.  (7 Tickets, I bought 1 already).


----------



## Koh1977

How much was the FtF package last year?

I am on the fence...we did the Frozen package last year which was nice for the parade viewing and the fireworks pre-show on stage and the desserts (although it was sprinkling and it was outside), but my parents will be there for the fireworks too (most likely not the parade that day)...


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> How much was the FtF package last year?
> 
> I am on the fence...we did the Frozen package last year which was nice for the parade viewing and the fireworks pre-show on stage and the desserts (although it was sprinkling and it was outside), but my parents will be there for the fireworks too (most likely not the parade that day)...



last year it was $54 per adults $32 kids 3-9. But I'm sure the price will go up this year, maybe around $65 to $70 per adult?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> last year it was $54 per adults $32 kids 3-9. But I'm sure the price will go up this year, maybe around $65 to $70 per adult?



Did these sell out basically immediately last year? I know how quickly some other ticketed events have gone...


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Did these sell out basically immediately last year? I know how quickly some other ticketed events have gone...



I would say it sold out maybe within the first week of being announced


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I would say it sold out maybe within the first week of being announced



Yikes - ok - thanks!! Another one of these Disney things that it pays to be on top of! I keep checking here, and I monitor Twitter and FB some as well. Hurry up, Disney!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> We are starting to work on Steph's cosplay this weekend, I'll probably reveal which character it is after we do some tests



I wanna see, let me see, come one 

for helping with heat these are pretty good. http://www.amazon.com/Chill-Its-660...l+cloths&pebp=1422568696913&peasin=B001B5I57I


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I wanna see, let me see, come one
> 
> for helping with heat these are pretty good. http://www.amazon.com/Chill-Its-660...l+cloths&pebp=1422568696913&peasin=B001B5I57I



I will probably post pics on Fb this weekend. We haven't really started just slowly gathering materials...we are trying to stay pretty close to the original but the pants will be different, but it'll still be her style


----------



## The Sunrise Student

http://laist.com/2014/08/05/disney_is_going_to_build_a_star_war.php

 I will definitely make sure I post the news when I hear it!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> http://laist.com/2014/08/05/disney_is_going_to_build_a_star_war.php  I will definitely make sure I post the news when I hear it!



Fits with other comments he's made recently on these calls -- VERY COOL!!!


----------



## lovingeire

Candleshoe said:


> I know I know, right?!  Yikes.
> 
> I found a really great review on FtF.  I know I'd decided not to, but then I was thinking maybe I should.  But I'm back to "not" again
> http://www.mousesteps.com/dining-mainmenu-84/dining-reviews-mainmenu-89/park-dining-mainmenu-90/1310-review-feel-the-force-motorcade-dessert-party-event-at-star-wars-weekends-2014
> 
> I think I will join you all down at Gertie!





yulilin3 said:


> I agree with the review that the parade viewing is not the best but it beats being in the sun or having to wait 2 hours for a shady spot. As to the fireworks the spot will be better since the Hat won't be in the way, the dessert party I think is what made this package worth it, the party atmosphere with the Dj, not being cramped in an area, shoulder to shoulder, but able to enjoy desserts and unlimited drinks and chat with fellow SW fans.
> If it were to come out today I would probably book it...





Itinkso said:


> Book for the *maybe* Saturday as you'll have plenty of time to cancel. I'm pretty sure your group will want to go back a 2nd day and the package will give you fun and different experiences than your 1st day.



I am on the fence on the FtF package.  I like the idea of the dessert party, but we also have two littles (almost 5 and 18 months when we travel) so I'm not sure if I want to commit to it. A shady spot for the parade sounds nice though too.  We are doing both Star Wars meals though so is it really necessary?  It will probably depend when it comes out.  I'm going to Disney for PHM weekend so if it's before that I'm probably out as I want to save my spending money for that!

I think we have firmed up our plans a bit more as well that we will dedicate Sun, the 31st and Friday the 5th to SWW.  I may have a Galactic breakfast to drop on the 30th if this plan sticks so I will check here before I drop it if anyone is interested.  It's a better time than my one on the 5th that I booked as an after thought, but logistically I think it works better not to have to rush to get to Disney and out the door early for SWW on day 1.  I don't know what I was thinking when originally planning!


----------



## Koh1977

lovingeire said:


> I am on the fence on the FtF package.  I like the idea of the dessert party, but we also have two littles (almost 5 and 18 months when we travel) so I'm not sure if I want to commit to it. A shady spot for the parade sounds nice though too.  We are doing both Star Wars meals though so is it really necessary?  It will probably depend when it comes out.  I'm going to Disney for PHM weekend so if it's before that I'm probably out as I want to save my spending money for that!  I think we have firmed up our plans a bit more as well that we will dedicate Sun, the 31st and Friday the 5th to SWW.  I may have a Galactic breakfast to drop on the 30th if this plan sticks so I will check here before I drop it if anyone is interested.  It's a better time than my one on the 5th that I booked as an after thought, but logistically I think it works better not to have to rush to get to Disney and out the door early for SWW on day 1.  I don't know what I was thinking when originally planning!



We will be there the 31st too!  I think we may actually head over on the 30th after we get in as well, just to see what it's all about if nothing else.    was originally going to go to MK on the 30th since they have evening EMH, but we'd be completely exhausted for rope drop the next day at HS.  We're leaving on the 5th, so not planning to go to a park that day...


----------



## lovethattink

Attractions magazine is showing an awesome R2-D2 hand bag for $80 at the gift shop at Mission Space.


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> I am on the fence on the FtF package.  I like the idea of the dessert party, but we also have two littles (almost 5 and 18 months when we travel) so I'm not sure if I want to commit to it. A shady spot for the parade sounds nice though too.  We are doing both Star Wars meals though so is it really necessary?  It will probably depend when it comes out.  I'm going to Disney for *PHM weekend* so if it's before that I'm probably out as I want to save my spending money for that!
> 
> I think we have firmed up our plans a bit more as well that we will dedicate Sun, the 31st and Friday the 5th to SWW.  I may have a Galactic breakfast to drop on the 30th if this plan sticks so I will check here before I drop it if anyone is interested.  It's a better time than my one on the 5th that I booked as an after thought, but logistically I think it works better not to have to rush to get to Disney and out the door early for SWW on day 1.  I don't know what I was thinking when originally planning!


Are you doing the Half? It's a great race. I did it in 2013. I'll be cheering this year from the Boardwalk


----------



## yulilin3

In case you haven't seen Cyrano's post here it is http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3374983
It looks like the boards will be down almost all day Sunday. I don't expect Disney to announce anything during the weekend since they rarely update the Parks Blog at all but keep an eye on it just in case, so you don't miss any announcement, if any are made.


----------



## ConnieB

The Sunrise Student said:


> http://laist.com/2014/08/05/disney_is_going_to_build_a_star_war.php
> 
> I will definitely make sure I post the news when I hear it!



I was relieved when the Norway to Arendale plans were revealed, because the worry was always that DHS could be either Star Wars or Frozen....and now if they're doing Frozen in EPCOT I feel a bit less worry about it at DHS, which leaves Star Wars as the main contender to take over a lot (if not all) of the parts of DHS that are closing up.   Oh be still my heart.  Let us pray.


----------



## Cluelyss

Koh1977 and lovingerie - we will be there all day on May 31 as well! Doing both meals, and hoping to do FTF, so maybe we'll see you there


----------



## ConnieB

lovethattink said:


> Maybe she'll need to borrow JJ's cooling vest, lol.
> 
> .



Do Tell!  What is a cooling vest?


----------



## lovethattink

ConnieB said:


> I was relieved when the Norway to Arendale plans were revealed, because the worry was always that DHS could be either Star Wars or Frozen....and now if they're doing Frozen in EPCOT I feel a bit less worry about it at DHS, which leaves Star Wars as the main contender to take over a lot (if not all) of the parts of DHS that are closing up.   Oh be still my heart.  Let us pray.



What about Pixar?


----------



## ConnieB

lovethattink said:


> What about Pixar?



Pixar hasn't seemed to be a contender.....certainly not on the scale that Frozen and Star Wars are as far as "branding".  Yes, Carsland has brought DCA back to life, and maybe it's just wishful hope, but I do hope they aren't going to just repeat what they have in California.   If they keep doing that then they're shooting themselves in the foot, because if the parks become too similiar they'll start negating the reasons to travel across the country to the other park.    

Having spent so much to buy Star Wars, and knowing how into "brand" they are, I just can't see them paying 4 billion for SW and then just doing the new movies.    And if 7 is as good as we all hope, the demand for all things Star Wars will be as prevelant as it was in the 70's and 80's (for those of us old enough to have lived through that craze, lol).    And if it's not, then a park full of SW will help boost it quite a bit...worked for the prequels.


----------



## yulilin3

I've always thought they could do both.
Pixar would be over by TSMM, taking that whole street all the way to streets of America
Star Wars would be the entire street starting with Superstar Television theater all the way down to ST and even using the area where Pizza Planet is and maybe some areas around Streets of America


----------



## lovethattink

ConnieB said:


> Do Tell!  What is a cooling vest?



My son can't control his body temperature and he easily overheats. There are so many different types of cooling vests. His is from Polar and it uses "ice" packs that freeze in the refrigerator instead of the freezer. I can have one set of packs in his vest and another set freezing in a cooler bag. In direct sun, he gets 10 to 20 minutes out of the vest. Indoors the ice packs last about 2 hours. Humidity affects most cooling vests in some way. They work better in drier climates.

http://www.polarproducts.com/polarshop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=1934&idcategory=0 





ConnieB said:


> Pixar hasn't seemed to be a contender.....certainly not on the scale that Frozen and Star Wars are as far as "branding".  Yes, Carsland has brought DCA back to life, and maybe it's just wishful hope, but I do hope they aren't going to just repeat what they have in California.   If they keep doing that then they're shooting themselves in the foot, because if the parks become too similiar they'll start negating the reasons to travel across the country to the other park.
> 
> Having spent so much to buy Star Wars, and knowing how into "brand" they are, I just can't see them paying 4 billion for SW and then just doing the new movies.    And if 7 is as good as we all hope, the demand for all things Star Wars will be as prevelant as it was in the 70's and 80's (for those of us old enough to have lived through that craze, lol).    And if it's not, then a park full of SW will help boost it quite a bit...worked for the prequels.



This is just rumor so take it with a grain of salt. But most rumors online seem to go along with these. http://www.wdwthemeparks.com/rumors/2014/09/25/pixar-place-expansion

And somewhere, but I can't find it, it was announced that the Star Wars attractions will be based on the new films. So they might be longer down the road? I could have sworn read something about 2018, but again can't find that link either.

ETA: Here is one of the links about Star Wars attractions http://variety.com/2014/biz/news/st...-to-be-based-on-new-films-not-old-1201376154/


----------



## Skywise

lovethattink said:


> And somewhere, but I can't find it, it was announced that the Star Wars attractions will be based on the new films. So they might be longer down the road? I could have sworn read something about 2018, but again can't find that link either.



I've been wondering if Cameron didn't delay Avatar to give DW more time to complete Avatarland...


----------



## julluvsdisney

The Sunrise Student said:


> That is totally awesome, what a wonderful b-day present.
> 
> What are you looking for, are you looking for help to write the card that will announce the gift or the special Aurebesh font? Or both? See link for font look http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Aurebesh
> 
> I am sure this thread has plenty of SW crazed knowledgeable people that could help write something fun.
> 
> If you wanna post in plan English what you want the card/note to say and we can help translate it to SW themed. If you are uncomfortable about posting what you want to say, PM me and I am more than willing to help.
> 
> BUT honestly no matter how you tell him the new teenager is going to have a blast!





yulilin3 said:


> It has to start with: A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...
> from there just build on it. Maybe explaining your sons many accomplishments or talents, or his good behavior and how that all went into consideration to give him this trip.
> You can google :star wars scroll for more ideas
> let us know how it went



I am looking for more of the announcement of the trip to wrap up.  I really like the idea that yulilin suggested to start it with "A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away..."  I wanted to intertwine as many star wars references in the announcement as possible!  Make it an exciting beginning to an awesome trip! But I lack the star wars knowledge that you all have (I'm learning i'm learning!)   Any suggestions would be awesome!! I'm so excited to give this to him!


----------



## Itinkso

julluvsdisney said:


> I am looking for more of the announcement of the trip to wrap up.  I really like the idea that yulilin suggested to start it with "A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away..."  I wanted to intertwine as many star wars references in the announcement as possible!  Make it an exciting beginning to an awesome trip! But I lack the star wars knowledge that you all have (I'm learning i'm learning!)   Any suggestions would be awesome!! I'm so excited to give this to him!



So you want phrases?
May The Force Be With You
Han shot first

Your Husband can hand the announcement to your son: "_____, I Am Your Father."

That's it for me... yulilin, lovethattink and Sunrise will know many more!


----------



## yulilin3

julluvsdisney said:


> I am looking for more of the announcement of the trip to wrap up.  I really like the idea that yulilin suggested to start it with "A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away..."  I wanted to intertwine as many star wars references in the announcement as possible!  Make it an exciting beginning to an awesome trip! But I lack the star wars knowledge that you all have (I'm learning i'm learning!)   Any suggestions would be awesome!! I'm so excited to give this to him!



Something like:
A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...
It is a dark time for the (insert your family's name here)
After working and studying hard for a whole year they were in desperate need for an adventure
The Rebelion was calling for a special kind of family to take over their group
With careful planning, keeping in mind it would be hot and crowded the xxx family decided to join the rebellion.
Making their way from the planet of (insert city here) they will arrive at Disney's Hollywood Studios (xxx dates) to partake in the activities known as Star Wars Weekends.
After a well deserved vacation it is to be sure they can restore peace to the galaxy...
here's the program just hit editor, it's pretty simple to use http://www.starwars.com/games-apps/star-wars-crawl-creator


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

I apologize in advance if this question has been asked already.

Does anybody know if this is going to happen again this year? And if so, is it worth it?  I know you get premium viewing for the motorcade and fireworks.  How much better is the viewing? And also, how great/not so great is the dessert party?


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Something like:
> A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...
> It is a dark time for the (insert your family's name here)
> After working and studying hard for a whole year they were in desperate need for an adventure
> The Rebelion was calling for a special kind of family to take over their group
> With careful planning, keeping in mind it would be hot and crowded the xxx family decided to join the rebellion.
> Making their way from the planet of (insert city here) they will arrive at Disney's Hollywood Studios (xxx dates) to partake in the activities known as Star Wars Weekends.
> After a well deserved vacation it is to be sure they can restore peace to the galaxy...



 Very nice, yulilin!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I know the article is old it's the UPDATE that has me excited, the announcements at SWC Anahiem  I was hoping they would!



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Fits with other comments he's made recently on these calls -- VERY COOL!!!



They have to address something soon... Heck they even did survey's of people during SWW 2013 about new star wars stuff, and what people would like to see.



ConnieB said:


> I was relieved when the Norway to Arendale plans were revealed, because the worry was always that DHS could be either Star Wars or Frozen....and now if they're doing Frozen in EPCOT I feel a bit less worry about it at DHS, which leaves Star Wars as the main contender to take over a lot (if not all) of the parts of DHS that are closing up.   Oh be still my heart.  Let us pray.



Frozen doesn't belong in DHS, I like them moving it to Norway, it's perfect for that location.

We already have Star Tours in DHS, they already do SWW there, it only makes sense to put the new SW stuff in that area...

Now all I have to do is keep thinking "You will build a SW Cantina themed restaurant, you will build a SW Cantina themed restaurant", and it will happen, RIGHT?!

There are alot of cool other stuff I hope they do, but I really think that a cool SW themed restaurant would be an amazing addition to the lacking food choices at DHS...


----------



## Skywise

The Sunrise Student said:


> Frozen doesn't belong in DHS, I like them moving it to Norway, it's perfect for that location.



Ooh... the cross licensing costuming abounds!
If you've Mickey as Jedi Mickey and Goofy as Darth Vader why not

Elsa as Leia (or Mara Jade... heh...)
Anna as... uh... Actually her character doesn't really fit - I was thinking Amidala but it doesn't work out.

Of course Olaf as Jar Jar Binks...


----------



## yulilin3

IamTHERebelSpy86 said:


> I apologize in advance if this question has been asked already.
> 
> Does anybody know if this is going to happen again this year? And if so, is it worth it?  I know you get premium viewing for the motorcade and fireworks.  How much better is the viewing? And also, how great/not so great is the dessert party?



It hasn't been announced yet, last year it wasn't announced until April but I'm expecting an announcement in February for this year.
The parade viewing is about the same as if you sit on the shady side of the street. The only difference is that to be able to hold a spot on the shady side you have to grab it at least 2 hours before the parade. For the package you can secure a spot by the rope if you line up an hour before.
The dessert party is great, if you drink alcohol there's unlimited drinks, the atmosphere is great as you are right next to the Dj on the stage. The fireworks view is better in other spots though (further away from GMR) but I liked the feel of the dessert party


----------



## Koh1977

Cluelyss said:


> Koh1977 and lovingerie - we will be there all day on May 31 as well! Doing both meals, and hoping to do FTF, so maybe we'll see you there



Yeah!!  Dinner is 7ish at H&V for us that day!


----------



## JennStars9

We are counting down the days until we are there. I have us scheduled for the breakfast on May 29th and Dinner on June 6th. The only way that I could convince my husband that we needed 10 days, was to point out that we'd be there for 2 SWW.


----------



## julluvsdisney

yulilin3 said:


> Something like:
> A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...
> It is a dark time for the (insert your family's name here)
> After working and studying hard for a whole year they were in desperate need for an adventure
> The Rebelion was calling for a special kind of family to take over their group
> With careful planning, keeping in mind it would be hot and crowded the xxx family decided to join the rebellion.
> Making their way from the planet of (insert city here) they will arrive at Disney's Hollywood Studios (xxx dates) to partake in the activities known as Star Wars Weekends.
> After a well deserved vacation it is to be sure they can restore peace to the galaxy...
> here's the program just hit editor, it's pretty simple to use http://www.starwars.com/games-apps/star-wars-crawl-creator


 
 LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!!  This sounds exactly like what I was trying to think of! Thank you both for your suggestions!  This thread has helped tremendously! I actually printed up the first page for my DS so he can pick and choose what he wants to focus on while we are there!  THANK YOU THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## yulilin3

julluvsdisney said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!!  This sounds exactly like what I was trying to think of! Thank you both for your suggestions!  This thread has helped tremendously! I actually printed up the first page for my DS so he can pick and choose what he wants to focus on while we are there!  THANK YOU THANK YOU ALL!!!



You're welcome. Make sure to check the first page often. It's very empty right now and most of the info was from last year. As soon as we get more information I keep it up to date.
Now I'm gonna ask a favor from you:
Watch the movies!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Something like:
> A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...
> It is a dark time for the (insert your family's name here)
> After working and studying hard for a whole year they were in desperate need for an adventure
> The Rebelion was calling for a special kind of family to take over their group
> With careful planning, keeping in mind it would be hot and crowded the xxx family decided to join the rebellion.
> Making their way from the planet of (insert city here) they will arrive at Disney's Hollywood Studios (xxx dates) to partake in the activities known as Star Wars Weekends.
> After a well deserved vacation it is to be sure they can restore peace to the galaxy...
> here's the program just hit editor, it's pretty simple to use http://www.starwars.com/games-apps/star-wars-crawl-creator



Yulilin that was GREAT!



julluvsdisney said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!!  This sounds exactly like what I was trying to think of! Thank you both for your suggestions!  This thread has helped tremendously! I actually printed up the first page for my DS so he can pick and choose what he wants to focus on while we are there!  THANK YOU THANK YOU ALL!!!



Sorry if I missed this, what weekends are you going?


----------



## lovethattink

Skywise said:


> I've been wondering if Cameron didn't delay Avatar to give DW more time to complete Avatarland...



I haven't been following any of the Avatar stuff. I liked the movie, wasn't a huge fan. I'm interested to see how Avartarland turns out though.



The Sunrise Student said:


> I know the article is old it's the UPDATE that has me excited, the announcements at SWC Anahiem  I was hoping they would!
> 
> 
> 
> They have to address something soon... Heck they even did survey's of people during SWW 2013 about new star wars stuff, and what people would like to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Frozen doesn't belong in DHS, I like them moving it to Norway, it's perfect for that location.
> 
> We already have Star Tours in DHS, they already do SWW there, it only makes sense to put the new SW stuff in that area...
> 
> Now all I have to do is keep thinking "You will build a SW Cantina themed restaurant, you will build a SW Cantina themed restaurant", and it will happen, RIGHT?!
> 
> There are alot of cool other stuff I hope they do, but I really think that a cool SW themed restaurant would be an amazing addition to the lacking food choices at DHS...



I hope there is some kind of official announcement soon!

I feel opposite of you. I feel that Frozen belongs at DHS because it's a movie that will be a classic like Toy Story, Beauty and the Beast, The Little Mermaid, etc. I do not believe it belongs in Norway at Epcot because Arendelle is a fictional place only inspired by Norway. But I guarantee you that my family will be checking it out and I'm sure we'll like the new attraction and area.


----------



## dkfajr1

yulilin3 said:


> Something like: A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away... It is a dark time for the (insert your family's name here) After working and studying hard for a whole year they were in desperate need for an adventure The Rebelion was calling for a special kind of family to take over their group With careful planning, keeping in mind it would be hot and crowded the xxx family decided to join the rebellion. Making their way from the planet of (insert city here) they will arrive at Disney's Hollywood Studios (xxx dates) to partake in the activities known as Star Wars Weekends. After a well deserved vacation it is to be sure they can restore peace to the galaxy... here's the program just hit editor, it's pretty simple to use http://www.starwars.com/games-apps/star-wars-crawl-creator



That's pretty awesome. 
We will be there May 21-25. I just happen to have a conference at WDW  weekend.  . It will just be myself, DH, and DS who will be 18 months old at the time. Leaving all the others at home since I do have to do a little work. They aren't very happy with me about it, but that just means O cam talk DH into taking a family trip during SWW. We have the galactic breakfast and the Jedi dinner booked. So excited. Went two years ago when I had a conference there and had a great time!


----------



## lovingeire

Koh1977 said:


> We will be there the 31st too!  I think we may actually head over on the 30th after we get in as well, just to see what it's all about if nothing else.    was originally going to go to MK on the 30th since they have evening EMH, but we'd be completely exhausted for rope drop the next day at HS.  We're leaving on the 5th, so not planning to go to a park that day...



Yes, originally we were going to hop over to MK in the evening on the 30th so now I'll just see how we feel and whether we go to DHS or MK on the 30th.  I think my plan is to stay about an hour away where I have a friend so I can visit with her the night before or for breakfast as our littles are around the same age and I haven't met her 1 year old twins so I would just rather not have to rush off on the 30th.  



yulilin3 said:


> Are you doing the Half? It's a great race. I did it in 2013. I'll be cheering this year from the Boardwalk



I'll be running the 5K and 10K.  I kind of wish I'd signed up for the half, but hadn't run at all when registering so it was too intimidating to me then.  Hindsight is 20/20 right?  And it leaves something else to work towards! (Aka, another excuse for a trip to Disney!)



Cluelyss said:


> Koh1977 and lovingerie - we will be there all day on May 31 as well! Doing both meals, and hoping to do FTF, so maybe we'll see you there



Yay!  If you guys see me, say hi.  I have long, curly, red hair and a family of boys.  You can't miss me!



yulilin3 said:


> I've always thought they could do both.
> Pixar would be over by TSMM, taking that whole street all the way to streets of America
> Star Wars would be the entire street starting with Superstar Television theater all the way down to ST and even using the area where Pizza Planet is and maybe some areas around Streets of America



I would ideally love to see Pixar expanded too.  I think there's so much they could do with that brand.  But Star Wars would be a huge draw and obviously fits with the park.  It would be a huge boost and totally revitalize DHS I think.


----------



## Itinkso

The Jedi Force Is Strong! (Now I have "The Lion Sleeps Tonight" in my head!)

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654

For everyone who has been recently posting their SWW dates, please post on the SWW Roll Call and I'll add you to the List! 

Info regarding DISmeets with yulilin is included in the first post.

***Just a heads-up: if you are using a DIS avatar from the DIS library of avatars, they won't carry-over to the new formatted Boards. If you have a custom avatar, it will show up on the new Boards. You may want to switch to a custom avatar before Saturday night.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> The Jedi Force Is Strong! (Now I have "The Lion Sleeps Tonight" in my head!)
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654
> 
> For everyone who has been recently posting their SWW dates, please post on the SWW Roll Call and I'll add you to the List!
> 
> Info regarding DISmeets with yulilin is included in the first post.
> 
> ***Just a heads-up:* if you are using a DIS avatar from the DIS library of avatars, they won't carry-over to the new formatted Boards. If you have a custom avatar, it will show up on the new Boards. You may want to switch to a custom avatar before Saturday night*.



great, now to figure out how to do that
EDIT: hey I did it. That wasn't hard


----------



## scottergee

I'm trying to plan, but want to be sure of this answer - at least for last year.  Was the only way to have a picture with Ewok Chip and Dale by having the H&V Star Wars Meal or were they available in another place in the park for Photopass Pictures?


----------



## yulilin3

scottergee said:


> I'm trying to plan, but want to be sure of this answer - at least for last year.  Was the only way to have a picture with Ewok Chip and Dale by having the H&V Star Wars Meal or were they available in another place in the park for Photopass Pictures?



No they were available for meet and greet across the entrance to Sci Fi and Writer's Stop
this is me and my goofy smile


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

yulilin3 said:


> It hasn't been announced yet, last year it wasn't announced until April but I'm expecting an announcement in February for this year.
> The parade viewing is about the same as if you sit on the shady side of the street. The only difference is that to be able to hold a spot on the shady side you have to grab it at least 2 hours before the parade. For the package you can secure a spot by the rope if you line up an hour before.
> The dessert party is great, if you drink alcohol there's unlimited drinks, the atmosphere is great as you are right next to the Dj on the stage. The fireworks view is better in other spots though (further away from GMR) but I liked the feel of the dessert party



Thanks for your help!!


----------



## pooki1

I'm sorry if this question has already been posted! The last time I went to SWW was 2012 and we really enjoyed hyperspace hoopla, what took it's place or is the closest thing to it? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

pooki1 said:


> I'm sorry if this question has already been posted! The last time I went to SWW was 2012 and we really enjoyed hyperspace hoopla, what took it's place or is the closest thing to it? Thanks!



a short show and fireworks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duC6GiE4A2g


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> great, now to figure out how to do that
> EDIT: hey I did it. That wasn't hard



Nice photo! You did fool everyone... I thought for sure you would choose a SW photo!


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Nice photo! You did fool everyone... I thought for sure you would choose a SW photo!



 actually was the only one with a small file size and I don't know how to lower the size of pictures


----------



## stasijane

Sorry if this has been asked but its been a super busy month for me and I haven't been able to keep up with the conversation, but has anyone heard if they will be doing anything like the Rebel Rendezvous like they did last year? I was able to do that last year and LOVED how I got all my goodies out of the way and got a sneak taste of some fun before the first weekend started last years. I felt it saved me a bunch of time and I had a blast.


----------



## julluvsdisney

yulilin3 said:


> You're welcome. Make sure to check the first page often. It's very empty right now and most of the info was from last year. As soon as we get more information I keep it up to date. Now I'm gonna ask a favor from you: Watch the movies!!


    Thank you!! I'll have to update on how excited he gets !!   I have watched them but only bits and pieces. I'm a nurse that works 3rd shift so my boys like to watch movies with dad when moms working. I will try my best to watch them all before we go


----------



## julluvsdisney

The Sunrise Student said:


> Yulilin that was GREAT!  Sorry if I missed this, what weekends are you going?


    We are going the 28-2  so excited!!!


----------



## Koh1977

julluvsdisney said:


> We are going the 28-2  so excited!!!



We will be there the 30th-5th!  Did you already say where you are staying?


----------



## yulilin3

stasijane said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but its been a super busy month for me and I haven't been able to keep up with the conversation, but has anyone heard if they will be doing anything like the Rebel Rendezvous like they did last year? I was able to do that last year and LOVED how I got all my goodies out of the way and got a sneak taste of some fun before the first weekend started last years. I felt it saved me a bunch of time and I had a blast.


No word on a special merchandise event yet




julluvsdisney said:


> Thank you!! I'll have to update on how excited he gets !!   I have watched them but only bits and pieces. I'm a nurse that works 3rd shift so my boys like to watch movies with dad when moms working. I will try my best to watch them all before we go



I understand, but...in the words of Master Yoda "Do or do not, there is no try" 
It's going to be a great surprise, can't wait to hear the reaction


----------



## Cluelyss

Question for you SWW professionals.....We have a 5:15 H&V ADR on 5/31. Assuming Darth Maul meets until 7:30 like he was reported to do last year, would we have a chance of meeting him during his last set after dinner? I guess I'm asking how bad his line would be at the end of the day? We plan to meet Chewie first thing, and Datth Maul is our character other "must do." TIA!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Question for you SWW professionals.....We have a 5:15 H&V ADR on 5/31. Assuming Darth Maul meets until 7:30 like he was reported to do last year, would we have a chance of meeting him during his last set after dinner? I guess I'm asking how bad his line would be at the end of the day? We plan to meet Chewie first thing, and Datth Maul is our character other "must do." TIA!!!



Assuming that you sit down to eat at 5:30 pm and you take an hour between the meal and characters I think you should be fine.


----------



## lovethattink

I have been keeping an eye open for a merchandise event. I checked the event site yesterday. Here's the link http://disneyparksmerchandise.com/events/


----------



## pookadoo77

Sunrise Student, Finally saw the pics, they are awesome! LOVE your photo!!


----------



## ConnieB

Cluelyss said:


> Question for you SWW professionals.....We have a 5:15 H&V ADR on 5/31. Assuming Darth Maul meets until 7:30 like he was reported to do last year, would we have a chance of meeting him during his last set after dinner? I guess I'm asking how bad his line would be at the end of the day? We plan to meet Chewie first thing, and Datth Maul is our character other "must do." TIA!!!



Our experience was that this character meal took FOREVER for all the characters to get around to our table.  They seemed to take breaks after just 3 or 4 tables.    Our dinner was 7:15 and we left the dinner and went straight to Fantasmic! thanking heavens for the pass because the "preshow" was already going on when we arrived.  

And remember his line will probably be long.  I personally would try to do it earlier in the day when you aren't pressed for time.


----------



## Candleshoe

I'm taking a closer look at our SWW day. (Probably only the one.)
I polled the group and got a "not interested" in meeting characters.  But remember - 5 newbies and I suspect it might change.
So I'm just going to think about myself for a bit.  
I want to meet Darth Vader, Chewy & Ewoks, and maybe some fun characters like the cantena band and the girls with the long horn looking things. (See I'm not an uber fan, don't know who they are, but they look neat and would be a great picture).

I have no interest in meeting the voice talents.  The only big-name folks I'd be up for would be James Earl Jones (yea right!), Mark Hammel, Carrie Fisher and Harrison Ford.  

IF any of those were to come, I suspect I would have to get in line at midnight the night before, right?   That's not happening.  Earliest we'd get there would be maybe 7am.   So it seems like whether they're there or not it would be a moot point for me.  yes?  (Can someone confirm my logic there?)

We have the breakfast ressie for mid-week so we'll get Darth Vader there. 

What I'm looking to see is, what time would we need to get there?

This is from themouseforless:
"Hollywood Studios hours are from 8/9 a.m. to 10/11 p.m. on Star Wars Weekend dates. However, turnstiles usually begin admitting guests into the park between 7:15 a.m. and 7:30 a.m. Those wishing celebrity autographs should use the bag check line to the far right. "

Our SWW day is Sunday June 7.  Disneyworld.com shows its hours that day to be 9:00 a - 8:30 p  

Will it  really open at 7:15a or should I expect 8:15?

If it opens that much earlier will the rides be running?

Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

Expect the earlier time.  Hours should change soon. It was a couple weeks ago the May hours changed.


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> I'm taking a closer look at our SWW day. (Probably only the one.)
> I polled the group and got a "not interested" in meeting characters.  But remember - 5 newbies and I suspect it might change.
> So I'm just going to think about myself for a bit.
> I want to meet Darth Vader, Chewy & Ewoks, and maybe some fun characters like the cantena band and the girls with the long horn looking things. (See I'm not an uber fan, don't know who they are, but they look neat and would be a great picture).
> 
> I have no interest in meeting the voice talents.  The only big-name folks I'd be up for would be James Earl Jones (yea right!), Mark Hammel, Carrie Fisher and Harrison Ford.
> 
> IF any of those were to come, I suspect I would have to get in line at midnight the night before, right?   That's not happening.  Earliest we'd get there would be maybe 7am.   So it seems like whether they're there or not it would be a moot point for me.  yes?  (Can someone confirm my logic there?)
> 
> We have the breakfast ressie for mid-week so we'll get Darth Vader there.
> 
> What I'm looking to see is, what time would we need to get there?
> 
> This is from themouseforless:
> "Hollywood Studios hours are from 8/9 a.m. to 10/11 p.m. on Star Wars Weekend dates. However, turnstiles usually begin admitting guests into the park between 7:15 a.m. and 7:30 a.m. Those wishing celebrity autographs should use the bag check line to the far right. "
> 
> Our SWW day is Sunday June 7.  Disneyworld.com shows its hours that day to be 9:00 a - 8:30 p
> 
> Will it  really open at 7:15a or should I expect 8:15?
> 
> If it opens that much earlier will the rides be running?
> 
> Thanks!



DHS will open officially at 8am, meaning that they will open at 7:30am do the stormtrooper show welcome and around 7:45am everyone goes to their first destination, the June hours haven't changed yet but they will be the same as the SWW May hours.
The rides that will be open at 7:45am are TSMM, Star Tours the rest will open at 8am. Last year there were a couple of days where TSMM didn't open until 8am. But all of the rides should be open by 8am unless they have technical difficulties.
Don't dismiss meeting voice actors just because you don't watch the Rebels show. These actors do a lot of other cartoons, movies and shows. For example Jim Cummings did the voice of Hondo in the Clone Wars but he is also the voice of Winnie the Pooh, Tigger, Pete, Tasmanian Devil and many, many others...if you are a fan of one of the characters you can still take something for the actor to sign even if it's not SW related.
IF any of the big 3 SW celebs were ever to do an autograph session people would line up for weeks, I'm not kidding...I doubt that will ever happen since DHS wouldn't have the resources to accomodate the crowds


----------



## Candleshoe

Thanks!

Sounds like my assessment is right then.  

No, Not interested in the voice actors.  Not that I don't think they do good work (I guess.  I don't watch the animated stuff), but the autographs are of no interest to me. 

And right now I'm pulling in the planning to what only I want to do b/c the other folks have expressed zero interest.


----------



## julluvsdisney

yulilin3 said:


> I understand, but...in the words of Master Yoda "Do or do not, there is no try"  It's going to be a great surprise, can't wait to hear the reaction




He cried! My son never gets emotional and he was so happy he cried ! It was very exciting to get such a great reaction from him! He says this was the greatest thing that has ever happened to him! When he went to bed he told me "thanks mom this is the best birthday ever!" Made me tear up! Such a perfect day !


----------



## julluvsdisney

Koh1977 said:


> We will be there the 30th-5th!  Did you already say where you are staying?


  we are so excited   We are booked at akl but I may switch to poly. That's my sons number 1 pick! Where will you be staying ?


----------



## Koh1977

julluvsdisney said:


> we are so excited   We are booked at akl but I may switch to poly. That's my sons number 1 pick! Where will you be staying ?



We are at BWI for ease of getting to HS!


----------



## Candleshoe

julluvsdisney said:


> He cried! My son never gets emotional and he was so happy he cried ! It was very exciting to get such a great reaction from him! He says this was the greatest thing that has ever happened to him! When he went to bed he told me "thanks mom this is the best birthday ever!" Made me tear up! Such a perfect day !



  Yay!!!


----------



## lovethattink

There is a like feature now! Had to come check out this thread first.


----------



## yulilin3

julluvsdisney said:


> He cried! My son never gets emotional and he was so happy he cried ! It was very exciting to get such a great reaction from him! He says this was the greatest thing that has ever happened to him! When he went to bed he told me "thanks mom this is the best birthday ever!" Made me tear up! Such a perfect day !


Awesomeness!!!! I'm so happy for you guys. You all will have a great time


----------



## kmcdougan

OK, took a bit to get here, due to things not being solid yet. However, here I am. Back for my 5th consecutive SWW trip. I am a 501st Legion member, and will be marching in the parade(s) when I go. I hope to see everyone there. 

Ash


----------



## cigar95

For the record, the above post by Candleshoe at 10:43 last night (PST) appears to be the last post on the old vBulletin. 

Well, caveat - last post on the theme park board. Too many boards to search them all for the last post, but this is the highest traffic board, so it could reasonably be the last overall..


----------



## yulilin3

kmcdougan said:


> OK, took a bit to get here, due to things not being solid yet. However, here I am. Back for my 5th consecutive SWW trip. I am a 501st Legion member, and will be marching in the parade(s) when I go. I hope to see everyone there.
> 
> Ash


Welcome back Ash!!


----------



## Candleshoe

cigar95 said:


> For the record, the above post by Candleshoe at 10:43 last night (PST) appears to be the last post on the old vBulletin.
> 
> Well, caveat - last post on the theme park board. Too many boards to search them all for the last post, but this is the highest traffic board, so it could reasonably be the last overall..



Do I get a prize?!

My avatar didn't make it.  *sniffle* I should have downloaded it.   I've had that avatar for what, 11 years?  *sigh*   Still I picked a medium age DD.  This was from our Mommy-Daughter only trip in 2009.

For the record, I'll have to try aain, but quoting a previous message took a lot more work with this software. :/  No smilies either?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Candleshoe said:


> Do I get a prize?!
> 
> My avatar didn't make it.  *sniffle* I should have downloaded it.   I've had that avatar for what, 11 years?  *sigh*   Still I picked a medium age DD.  This was from our Mommy-Daughter only trip in 2009.
> 
> For the record, I'll have to try aain, but quoting a previous message took a lot more work with this software. :/  No smilies either?




Still some smilies.    It's a re-learning process for sure!

Here was my practice picture which is also appropriate for here so I'll share - it's from last year.


----------



## Dave Tis

Hi guys,
Im UK resident, but travelling to Florida in May '15 (but unf, not staying / going to Disney) - although im looking at going to one of the SWW days. (either 5/15 or 5/22).. However, im trying to find access to purchase 1 day ticket for that day (as all places I go to only offer 7/14 day tickets).
Does anyone know places that I can purchase tickets for 1 day ordering from UK?
(I went to SWW last year, staying at Saratoga Springs, therefore I do have Magicbands that im looking to link the 1 day ticket up to so I can access fastpass+
Many thanks
Dave T


----------



## yulilin3

Dave Tis said:


> Hi guys,
> Im UK resident, but travelling to Florida in May '15 (but unf, not staying / going to Disney) - although im looking at going to one of the SWW days. (either 5/15 or 5/22).. However, im trying to find access to purchase 1 day ticket for that day (as all places I go to only offer 7/14 day tickets).
> Does anyone know places that I can purchase tickets for 1 day ordering from UK?
> (I went to SWW last year, staying at Saratoga Springs, therefore I do have Magicbands that im looking to link the 1 day ticket up to so I can access fastpass+
> Many thanks
> Dave T


Sorry Dave, I have no clue. Hopefully someone will have some information


----------



## lovethattink

Just figured out how to multiquote. Press quote plus. Then at message box click more options. Then quote and it will ask if you want to insert those quotes.



kmcdougan said:


> OK, took a bit to get here, due to things not being solid yet. However, here I am. Back for my 5th consecutive SWW trip. I am a 501st Legion member, and will be marching in the parade(s) when I go. I hope to see everyone there.
> 
> Ash



Welcome, Ash.



yulilin3 said:


> Sorry Dave, I have no clue. Hopefully someone will have some information



I don't know either. Are you working with a TA?


----------



## ConnieB

Dave Tis said:


> Hi guys,
> Im UK resident, but travelling to Florida in May '15 (but unf, not staying / going to Disney) - although im looking at going to one of the SWW days. (either 5/15 or 5/22).. However, im trying to find access to purchase 1 day ticket for that day (as all places I go to only offer 7/14 day tickets).
> Does anyone know places that I can purchase tickets for 1 day ordering from UK?
> (I went to SWW last year, staying at Saratoga Springs, therefore I do have Magicbands that im looking to link the 1 day ticket up to so I can access fastpass+
> Many thanks
> Dave T




Can you purchase your 1 day ticket online from Disney directly?  No discounts or anything, but it doesn't involve a physical ticket being mailed to you, it would just put the ticket into your MDE.  So your ticket would be in your account and ready for any FP+ you decide you want to make at 30 days out (such as one of the SWW shows)?    I know UK has restrictions on things being mailed, but it seems like since nothing is mailed you should be able to do it, right?


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Assuming that you sit down to eat at 5:30 pm and you take an hour between the meal and characters I think you should be fine.


Thank you, that's what I was hoping!! We normally allot an hour for character meals, sometimes a little less for buffets, and hopefully they won't be too far behind at 5:15


----------



## Dave Tis

ConnieB said:


> Can you purchase your 1 day ticket online from Disney directly?  No discounts or anything, but it doesn't involve a physical ticket being mailed to you, it would just put the ticket into your MDE.  So your ticket would be in your account and ready for any FP+ you decide you want to make at 30 days out (such as one of the SWW shows)?    I know UK has restrictions on things being mailed, but it seems like since nothing is mailed you should be able to do it, right?


 
Thanks, I phoned up Disney UK helpline and they gave me US number to call for 1 day tickets (I didn't ask the question of whether the ticket will/can be mailed but im sure they will be able to link it to my MDE)


----------



## Candleshoe

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Still some smilies.    It's a re-learning process for sure!
> 
> Here was my practice picture which is also appropriate for here so I'll share - it's from last year.



Where did you find them? 

It's hard for me to view the screen so it might be in front of my nose.  I feel like i've walked outside in a blizzard and everything is blinding white.


----------



## yulilin3

When you put reply there are a lot of options on the top bar. There's a smiley face, click that. For it to be darker go all the way down on the left and click default, it'll open other theme options, I also changed it to darker


----------



## Candleshoe

I tried Dark Scheme last night!  I can't remember why I didn't like it.  It seems better now.  I'll go look at the 'Threads' view, maybe that was it.

  Thanks for finding the smilies    it's kludgy but it will work.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

Candleshoe I changed my color preference, but it is still very difficult to see the new screen...ugh


----------



## cmaee

My kids are getting super excited for Star Wars weekend.  I wish they would hurry up and release the FtF packages...anxiously waiting for that announcement.  I did have a question about merchandise.  I assume there are date specific items being sold (i.e. Star Wars Weekends 2015, etc.)  Is that the case?  My DS is saving up his money and is wondering what he can hope to buy at Darth's Mall.  We are going the last weekend?  Does Disney offer the same stuff each weekend, with plenty of merchandise left for the last weekend?  Or will it be mostly gone by then?


----------



## Candleshoe

Finished decorating 2 magic bands this weekend.  

DH-Jeff : painted a white rectangle across the top of the grey band.  Used a starwars tattoo "JEDI master" on that section.  Mostly okay but because of the mickey head indentations it had some issues so I used a fine point brush and touched it up.  Then gloss sealer.

Me: grey band, one bottom section I filled in the holes with cotton, and used nail base coat to seal a couple of layers.  Then I sanded with an emery board, then I painted it white and applied 2 Pooh tattoos there.  The rest of the band I painted in browns and greens and purples and blues in a mottled fairy fantasy look.  After that dried I painted on Tinker Bell.  I think I didn't get her proportions quite right but I gave it a shot. 

BTW my custom avatar was lost.   BUT this is from one of my favorite trips with just Natalie and I. Photopass guy took it of us in the wave pool as the wave was crashing in to us.


----------



## yulilin3

cmaee said:


> My kids are getting super excited for Star Wars weekend.  I wish they would hurry up and release the FtF packages...anxiously waiting for that announcement.  I did have a question about merchandise.  I assume there are date specific items being sold (i.e. Star Wars Weekends 2015, etc.)  Is that the case?  My DS is saving up his money and is wondering what he can hope to buy at Darth's Mall.  We are going the last weekend?  Does Disney offer the same stuff each weekend, with plenty of merchandise left for the last weekend?  Or will it be mostly gone by then?


There might be fewer Limited Edition items on the last weekend but they do keep the SWW logo items available thru out. You'll find the sww logo pins, shirts, posters, etc. Actually the last weekend they tend to put everything with this years logo on sale %30 off. We always wait for the last weekend and have bought picture frames, t-shorts and hats on sale.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> There might be fewer Limited Edition items on the last weekend but they do keep the SWW logo items available thru out. You'll find the sww logo pins, shirts, posters, etc. Actually the last weekend they tend to put everything with this years logo on sale %30 off. We always wait for the last weekend and have bought picture frames, t-shorts and hats on sale.


WOOHOO!  Unless they extend it a weekend, we'll be there that weekend!


----------



## yulilin3

Changed my picture to something more appropriate .


----------



## KisstheGirl33

I have a reservation for sci-fi galactic breakfast on 5/19 at 8:10 am. I'm looking for a reservation on 5/17. I can trade. Let me know!!


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Changed my picture to something more appropriate .


Another great photo!

I, too, lost my custom avatar and hadn't saved it although I can probably google and hunt it down again. Oh well, they probably didn't know what definitely wouldn't move over.


----------



## Candleshoe

Somewhere I have the original which my earlier one came from.  But I went looking for it and stopped in my 2009 pictures.  I should have saved the one though, simply because it WAS a db move with thousands of records and files.


----------



## williamscm3

We are going to our first SWW May 22-24! We tried to do JTA last November for my sons birthday but his show got rained out. How early should we plan on getting to HS on the morning we plan on trying again? Will people still run to get there? Or will it be more orderly? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> We are going to our first SWW May 22-24! We tried to do JTA last November for my sons birthday but his show got rained out. How early should we plan on getting to HS on the morning we plan on trying again? Will people still run to get there? Or will it be more orderly? Thanks!


If you are doing it on a SWW day be at the entrance no later than 7:20am. They will open the park around 7:30am, there's a stormtrooper welcome show and then CM will guide parents to JTA sign ups (they occur at the Indiana Jones Theater during SWW)
Here's a video I took last year 



The slots fill up within the first hour of the park being open and if you are not there early you will find a very long line to sign up. It is recommended to do JTA during a non SWW day if it's possible


----------



## yulilin3

Playing around with the new site. Here's my daughter


----------



## cmaee

yulilin3 said:


> There might be fewer Limited Edition items on the last weekend but they do keep the SWW logo items available thru out. You'll find the sww logo pins, shirts, posters, etc. Actually the last weekend they tend to put everything with this years logo on sale %30 off. We always wait for the last weekend and have bought picture frames, t-shorts and hats on sale.



Great news!  Thank you.


----------



## yulilin3

Okay guys, we are ready to reveal my daughter's costume for this year. We made this during the weekend using craft foam (super easy to mold and it keeps the shape) I cut all the pieces and she did the rest. I was very impressed at her abilities. She used spray paint and acrylics for the smaller details, she also made Sabine's sprayer gun out of molding clay. Next week we will work on the shirt and attaching the armor to it.


----------



## jennab113

That is awesome, yulilin!  I'm so impressed!

I painted one of my Magic Bands Sabine-ish, but I don't love it.  I'll post a picture of it later.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> We made this during the weekend using craft foam (super easy to mold and it keeps the shape)


HOW do you mold craft foam?  

Awesome job on the outfit!


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> That is awesome, yulilin!  I'm so impressed!
> 
> I painted one of my Magic Bands Sabine-ish, but I don't love it.  I'll post a picture of it later.





Candleshoe said:


> HOW do you mold craft foam?
> 
> Awesome job on the outfit!


Thanks you two...my daughter is a very, very shy girl and her outlet is anything SW/Marvel/Disney. Her only concern is that people wouldn't know that she's cosplaying as Sabine, I told her that I think she won't have a problem.
As to how to mold craft foam:
I am not a crafty person so youtube was our friend, there are plenty of videos on how to mold craft foam. We basically bought the largest white sheets 12" x 18" with a 5mm thikness, these were the thickest we found at Hobby Lobby, $1.27 a sheet. We used 3 for the entire armor.
You cut the piece in the shape desired, you can prep it for painting (we used clear gesso) or mold it first. We did it both ways and it didn't make a difference. Then we went to the stove and held the piece above the heat I didn't even wear gloves, it begins to soften almost instantly, we left it for about 10 to 15 sec. (you have to feel the foam softening) and then take off the heat and place it on your mold ( my daughter put a towel over each part of her body, for example her shoulder) and then hold it in place to mold it. When it cooled down (about a minute) it held it's shape. It was really super easy.


----------



## texasgingerbread

Forgive me if this has already been asked, but even though it's not a Star Wars weekend will there be anything special at Hollywood Studios on May 4 that anyone has heard about for "may the 4th be with you"?


----------



## yulilin3

texasgingerbread said:


> Forgive me if this has already been asked, but even though it's not a Star Wars weekend will there be anything special at Hollywood Studios on May 4 that anyone has heard about for "may the 4th be with you"?


Nothing has been announced. Expect extra Star Wars characters out and about. Also that's the day that both SW meals start. Maybe a couple of t-shirts and pins?? that's what they did last year. Keep an eye on the Disney Parks Blog, if there's something planned that's where they will announce it


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Okay guys, we are ready to reveal my daughter's costume for this year. We made this during the weekend using craft foam (super easy to mold and it keeps the shape) I cut all the pieces and she did the rest. I was very impressed at her abilities. She used spray paint and acrylics for the smaller details, she also made Sabine's sprayer gun out of molding clay. Next week we will work on the shirt and attaching the ...



Awesome! ! With her new haircut she will make a perfect Sabine!!!



yulilin3 said:


> Thanks you two...my daughter is a very, very shy girl and her outlet is anything SW/Marvel/Disney. Her only concern is that people wouldn't know that she's cosplaying as Sabine, I told her that I think she won't have a problem.
> As to how to mold craft foam:
> I am not a crafty person so youtube was our friend, there are plenty of videos on how to mold craft foam. We basically bought the largest white sheets 12" x 18" with a 5mm thikness, these were the thickest we found at Hobby Lobby, $1.27 a sheet. We used 3 for the entire armor.
> You cut the piece in the shape desired, you can prep it for painting (we used clear gesso) or mold it first. We did it both ways and it didn't make a difference. Then we went to the stove and held the piece above the heat I didn't even wear gloves, it begins to soften almost instantly, we left it for about 10 to 15 sec. (you have to feel the foam softening) and then take off the heat and place it on your mold ( my daughter put a towel over each part of her body, for example her shoulder) and then hold it in place to mold it. When it cooled down (about a minute) it held it's shape. It was really super easy.



I never knew she was shy.  It must have taken her out of her comfort zone to go to the parade with me. She was very friendly and talkative, but we were definitely taking Star Wars and Disney. And she was able to get that great split picture of Ray Park!

Good to know about the foam! Thanks for sharing with everyone.


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> As to how to mold craft foam:
> I am not a crafty person so youtube was our friend, there are plenty of videos on how to mold craft foam. We basically bought the largest white sheets 12" x 18" with a 5mm thikness, these were the thickest we found at Hobby Lobby, $1.27 a sheet. We used 3 for the entire armor.
> You cut the piece in the shape desired, you can prep it for painting (we used clear gesso) or mold it first. We did it both ways and it didn't make a difference. Then we went to the stove and held the piece above the heat I didn't even wear gloves, it begins to soften almost instantly, we left it for about 10 to 15 sec. (you have to feel the foam softening) and then take off the heat and place it on your mold ( my daughter put a towel over each part of her body, for example her shoulder) and then hold it in place to mold it. When it cooled down (about a minute) it held it's shape. It was really super easy.



That is SO cool!!  I will have to remember that for future costumes for the kids!


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> That is SO cool!!  I will have to remember that for future costumes for the kids!


It is very easy to use and lightweight. We strapped the knee guards with elastic and she wore them all day yesterday and they didn't fall out. No damage at all.


lovethattink said:


> Awesome! ! With her new haircut she will make a perfect Sabine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew she was shy.  It must have taken her out of her comfort zone to go to the parade with me. She was very friendly and talkative, but we were definitely taking Star Wars and Disney. And she was able to get that great split picture of Ray Park!
> 
> Good to know about the foam! Thanks for sharing with everyone.



Once she's out there she'll talk but for her to make a first move to talking to people is very hard for her.


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> If you are doing it on a SWW day be at the entrance no later than 7:20am. They will open the park around 7:30am, there's a stormtrooper welcome show and then CM will guide parents to JTA sign ups (they occur at the Indiana Jones Theater during SWW)
> Here's a video I took last year
> 
> 
> 
> The slots fill up within the first hour of the park being open and if you are not there early you will find a very long line to sign up. It is recommended to do JTA during a non SWW day if it's possible


Thank you!!


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks you two...my daughter is a very, very shy girl and her outlet is anything SW/Marvel/Disney. Her only concern is that people wouldn't know that she's cosplaying as Sabine, I told her that I think she won't have a problem.
> As to how to mold craft foam:
> I am not a crafty person so youtube was our friend, there are plenty of videos on how to mold craft foam. We basically bought the largest white sheets 12" x 18" with a 5mm thikness, these were the thickest we found at Hobby Lobby, $1.27 a sheet. We used 3 for the entire armor.
> You cut the piece in the shape desired, you can prep it for painting (we used clear gesso) or mold it first. We did it both ways and it didn't make a difference. Then we went to the stove and held the piece above the heat I didn't even wear gloves, it begins to soften almost instantly, we left it for about 10 to 15 sec. (you have to feel the foam softening) and then take off the heat and place it on your mold ( my daughter put a towel over each part of her body, for example her shoulder) and then hold it in place to mold it. When it cooled down (about a minute) it held it's shape. It was really super easy.


OMG That's AWESOME!

She shouldn't have any problem.  I don't know sabine because I'm not as into it, but my husband and nephews would know INSTANTLY.


----------



## disneygrandma

I'm really lost with this Dis "update".  I'm finding it hard to read, hard to use, and find myself saying "Why"?  It use to be a quick check to give me the newest postings here, and now when I go from my email, it takes me to the 1st page, instead of to the newest posts.  I find the colors, the size of the posts, and the dates & times of the post to be hard to to read.  Not to mention all the "?'s" where pictures once were.

I've tried searching for the Tech Support info to help........but I get an error message.

Sorry to vent.  It's just that I've relied on the Dis for so much info to help plan our trips, and I feel like I've had a roadblock put in my way.


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> I'm really lost with this Dis "update".  I'm finding it hard to read, hard to use, and find myself saying "Why"?  It use to be a quick check to give me the newest postings here, and now when I go from my email, it takes me to the 1st page, instead of to the newest posts.  I find the colors, the size of the posts, and the dates & times of the post to be hard to to read.  Not to mention all the "?'s" where pictures once were.
> 
> I've tried searching for the Tech Support info to help........but I get an error message.
> 
> Sorry to vent.  It's just that I've relied on the Dis for so much info to help plan our trips, and I feel like I've had a roadblock put in my way.


It takes some time getting used to it...I find that if you have subscribed to threads you'll get a notification (red alert) on the top right. Try changing the color scheme...go to the bottom of the page, to the left you can change from default to the color that works best for you. As to the avatar pictures I'm at a loss, I just picked a pic from my computer and changed it. Just play around with it for a bit, I know it'll make more sense after you have looked around the site more


----------



## disneygrandma

I finally found the Tech Support thread, and was able to get info to help with the Avatar.  I just googled Mickey Mouse images, and found this one.  Then I had to play around with how to save it, and then where to find it on my computer so that it would work. I'm not a technical person, so it does take longer for me.

Now to work on the other issues. 

Thanks for the advice.  I look forward to all the new postings in this SWW thread, and don't want to miss any updates.  Will I still continue to get emails?  Or do I need to go to the red alerts in the Dis forum?


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Okay guys, we are ready to reveal my daughter's costume for this year. We made this during the weekend using craft foam (super easy to mold and it keeps the shape) I cut all the pieces and she did the rest. I was very impressed at her abilities. She used spray paint and acrylics for the smaller details, she also made Sabine's sprayer gun out of molding clay. Next week we will work on the shirt and attaching the armor to it.
> View attachment 15





disneygrandma said:


> I'm really lost with this Dis "update".  I'm finding it hard to read, hard to use, and find myself saying "Why"?  It use to be a quick check to give me the newest postings here, and now when I go from my email, it takes me to the 1st page, instead of to the newest posts.  I find the colors, the size of the posts, and the dates & times of the post to be hard to to read.  Not to mention all the "?'s" where pictures once were.
> 
> I've tried searching for the Tech Support info to help........but I get an error message.
> 
> Sorry to vent.  It's just that I've relied on the Dis for so much info to help plan our trips, and I feel like I've had a roadblock put in my way.



You can add in a new photo-avatar from your Profile which is up above the forum window...your Screenname/Inbox/Alerts should be seen. Some are reporting they can't see that line of items. I can't see it on my iPad but I can see it on my iPhone. Click on your Screenname and it will give you a selection of things you can do. Just click on Avatar and choose a new photo to be your new Avatar.

yulilin - great job on the costume pieces... she will look amazing!!


----------



## Candleshoe

disneygrandma said:


> Thanks for the advice. I look forward to all the new postings in this SWW thread, and don't want to miss any updates. Will I still continue to get emails? Or do I need to go to the red alerts in the Dis forum?



So I found the 'Dark Scheme' theme better for my eyes.   
   to change themes go to the very bottom of the page where you see 'Default' and click it, or, 
   go to the top of the page where your username is, click 'disneygrandma' and click 'preferences' and change the theme.

Speaking of preferences, I have clicked 'Automatically watch threads...'

And speaking of alerts, at the top of the page you see Alerts? You can hover over that and click on any of them to take you to the alert.

Emails? I don't, and never have gotten them.  But in the Tech board people are saying that they're getting them, but they found them in their junk/spam folder.  Check there?


----------



## jennab113

I'm getting an e-mail for every new posting in this thread, which is serious overkill.  I haven't figured out how to turn them off.  I was getting a daily digest of posts (which was kind of pointless because I generally check in at least once a day), but I don't need an e-mail for every post.


----------



## disneygrandma

Nothing in my Junk mail.  I'll keep working on it.


----------



## Itinkso

jennab113 said:


> I'm getting an e-mail for every new posting in this thread, which is serious overkill.  I haven't figured out how to turn them off.  I was getting a daily digest of posts (which was kind of pointless because I generally check in at least once a day), but I don't need an e-mail for every post.


Jenna - go to Alert Preferences in your Profile and you can uncheck the Alerts for every post.
Actually, that only turns off Alerts. I had unchecked emails from the "old" version of DIS so I don't receive emails.

*Found it. In Settings in your account, go to Preferences. You can uncheck the email notifications... it's listed after the Time Zone area.


----------



## Music City Mama

Yulilin, that costume will be great. I really love Sabine's look. I also never would've guessed that your DD was shy. Especially since she's like the SWW paparazzi with all of those pics she gets! Both your DD and DS are really sweet kids. 

Like everyone else, trying to get used to the new look around here...


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> Yulilin, that costume will be great. I really love Sabine's look. I also never would've guessed that your DD was shy. Especially since she's like the SWW paparazzi with all of those pics she gets! Both your DD and DS are really sweet kids.
> 
> Like everyone else, trying to get used to the new look around here...


Thanks for your kind comment. She does love taking pictures, I guess she feels very comfortable behind a lens.


----------



## jennab113

I did uncheck the box for alerts for new posts in watched topics but I still got a notification.  That's probably because you mentioned me in your post, which I hadn't turned off.  I just checked the Preferences page and the e-mail notifications box isn't checked.  I guess the e-mail notification is a carry over from the old board.  Hopefully I'll figure out a way to turn it off or I can just make a spam e-mail account and send this board's messages there.


----------



## OZMom

Do the FTF packages usually sell out? Our SWW day is Friday May 15th and we definitely want to get the FTF package so do I need to stalk the website until they release it?


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> Do the FTF packages usually sell out? Our SWW day is Friday May 15th and we definitely want to get the FTF package so do I need to stalk the website until they release it?


Yes, very, very quickly. Last year it sold out for the entire event in about a week. Check the Disney Parks Blog that's where they release the information. And as a heads up last year you had to pay for the full price when you reserved and then you had a 2 day cancellation policy. As soon as we get any new information I update the first page of this thread


----------



## OZMom

Good to know. I will keep my eyes out for it then. Thanks so much!


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> If you are doing it on a SWW day be at the entrance no later than 7:20am. They will open the park around 7:30am, there's a stormtrooper welcome show and then CM will guide parents to JTA sign ups (they occur at the Indiana Jones Theater during SWW)
> Here's a video I took last year
> The slots fill up within the first hour of the park being open and if you are not there early you will find a very long line to sign up. It is recommended to do JTA during a non SWW day if it's possible



I have been debating whether or not we will try to sign DS2 up for this.  I think I'll show him some videos after we announce the trip and if he wants to do it then we will head over early.  (We are not very good morning people though!  Although you never know at Disney!   If not, then I'll pass!)



yulilin3 said:


> Okay guys, we are ready to reveal my daughter's costume for this year. We made this during the weekend using craft foam (super easy to mold and it keeps the shape) I cut all the pieces and she did the rest. I was very impressed at her abilities. She used spray paint and acrylics for the smaller details, she also made Sabine's sprayer gun out of molding clay. Next week we will work on the shirt and attaching the armor to it.



This is awesome!  I am so impressed!


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> I have been debating whether or not we will try to sign DS2 up for this.  I think I'll show him some videos after we announce the trip and if he wants to do it then we will head over early.  (We are not very good morning people though!  Although you never know at Disney!   If not, then I'll pass!)
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome!  I am so impressed!


JTA is for kids 4 to 12. I'm glad we started the costume early, we still have the belt, holsters to do.


----------



## disneygrandma

Yes, ages 4 - 12 for JTA.  I had read some posts that said CM's would ask kids how old they were.  We had a very mature 3 yr old, but were worried about it.  Chose not to do it.


----------



## yulilin3

*Spoiler Alert: Don't watch if you want to be completely surprised.*
Here's a compilation of the 2 stormtrooper shows during SWW. The first is their opening skit, this one has stayed pretty consistent year after year. The second is the Stars of the Saga pre-show


----------



## HCinKC

OZMom said:


> Do the FTF packages usually sell out? Our SWW day is Friday May 15th and we definitely want to get the FTF package so do I need to stalk the website until they release it?


What is FTF?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HCinKC said:


> What is FTF?


Feel The Force package -- the 1st post in this thread describes it.


----------



## HCinKC

Haha, thanks. I read it the other day, but clearly it did not sink in.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HCinKC said:


> Haha, thanks. I read it the other day, but clearly it did not sink in.



I understand! There's a lot to absorb!!


----------



## texasgingerbread

Are the ear hats available right now in the park for star wars character (like the R2D2 ears and C3P0)?  Any others you've seen?


----------



## lovethattink

texasgingerbread said:


> Are the ear hats available right now in the park for star wars character (like the R2D2 ears and C3P0)?  Any others you've seen?



Yes. R2-D2 and C3PO


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> JTA is for kids 4 to 12. I'm glad we started the costume early, we still have the belt, holsters to do.



He's old enough as he is 4, and will be almost 5 in in June, but I don't want him to get up there and freak out.  I want him to be ready, especially since there will be opportunities on other trips and it will be so busy during SWW.  I figure if we watch videos of what it entails he'll have an idea of what it actually entails.


----------



## Itinkso

lovingeire said:


> He's old enough as he is 4, and will be almost 5 in in June, but I don't want him to get up there and freak out.  I want him to be ready, especially since there will be opportunities on other trips and it will be so busy during SWW.  I figure if we watch videos of what it entails he'll have an idea of what it actually entails.



 You meant DS "2" as in middle child. DS2 usually means a 2 year-old. 

Show him a JTA video that includes Darth Maul, Ventress, and Ahsoka Tano as they will be rotating through the shows on SWW. If he decides to do it, take time to make a restroom pit stop before he has to report back 30 minutes before his session. Too many kids have to leave the stage due to becoming frightened and needing to "go."


----------



## lovingeire

Itinkso said:


> You meant DS "2" as in middle child. DS2 usually means a 2 year-old.
> 
> Show him a JTA video that includes Darth Maul, Ventress, and Ahsoka Tano as they will be rotating through the shows on SWW. If he decides to do it, take time to make a restroom pit stop before he has to report back 30 minutes before his session. Too many kids have to leave the stage due to becoming frightened and needing to "go."



Yes! I didn't even realize the age until after I replied he was old enough! I have 3 boys & didn't even think about it!  

I will show him the videos & keep the bathroom break in mind. He likes Darth Vader but not sure about the others so definitely worth watching! Thanks again!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I am BEYOND excited to go guys.

How cool is it going to be getting photos with jedi mickey in our robes!?


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> You meant DS "2" as in middle child. DS2 usually means a 2 year-old.
> 
> Show him a JTA video that includes Darth Maul, Ventress, and Ahsoka Tano as they will be rotating through the shows on SWW. If he decides to do it, take time to make a restroom pit stop before he has to report back 30 minutes before his session. Too many kids have to leave the stage due to becoming frightened and needing to "go."


I thought you meant he was 2  like Itinkso said, show him videos of all of them, some kids think they can do it and then just freak when they're on stage with these baddies (I don't blame them, they are intimidating) and they don't break character but the awesome Jedi trainers are there to help



CampbellzSoup said:


> I am BEYOND excited to go guys.
> 
> How cool is it going to be getting photos with jedi mickey in our robes!?


 you'll have tons of fun


----------



## lovethattink

Only kids can dress in costume on May the 4th, right?


----------



## Cluelyss

For those looking, just saw a 10:25 SciFi breakfast available on 5/31 for at least 4.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Only kids can dress in costume on May the 4th, right?


I would think it's the same guidelines as all of the other parks that day, unless they announce something. Not really sure


----------



## The Sunrise Student

julluvsdisney said:


> He cried! My son never gets emotional and he was so happy he cried ! It was very exciting to get such a great reaction from him! He says this was the greatest thing that has ever happened to him! When he went to bed he told me "thanks mom this is the best birthday ever!" Made me tear up! Such a perfect day !



Oh that is soooo awesome!

When are you folks planning to be there?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Couple things... 

ONE I am doing the double digit dance for both trips now 69 days till SWC Anahiem, 99 days till SWW WDW WOOT WOOT... 

Second, holy kittens has this upgrade changed everything... I am out here on a quick break from working on stuff and I am desperately trying to figure stuff out! If I missed a question from you or a comment please note that I am still trying to find my rear


----------



## Candleshoe

texasgingerbread said:


> Are the ear hats available right now in the park for star wars character (like the R2D2 ears and C3P0)?  Any others you've seen?


Texas Ginger Bread!   We're close by to Austin, what part of the state are you in?


----------



## Candleshoe

@The Sunrise Student  - we can tag each other now   of course, whether that person gets alerted depends on their preferences. 
_Oh yea, and we can paste pictures directly into the post-reply box:_


----------



## The Sunrise Student

julluvsdisney said:


> We are going the 28-2  so excited!!!



I finally am figuring out this blessed new board, and I am a IT Network/Systems Engineer for pity sake 

So I am sorry I asked this a few times and missed this response! 

We will be there May 14 through May 25th... So we are going to miss you by only a few days 

However I will be sure to keep an eye on the boards when I can while I am there as well as after. So don't be afraid to reach out to the gang here if you need help while there.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

pookadoo77 said:


> Sunrise Student, Finally saw the pics, they are awesome! LOVE your photo!!



Thank you... glad you figured out what the cause was...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Candleshoe said:


> @The Sunrise Student  - we can tag each other now   of course, whether that person gets alerted depends on their preferences.
> _Oh yea, and we can paste pictures directly into the post-reply box:_
> 
> View attachment 531



WOW, they really did a major upgrade... I think this is has more features on it than all the other bulletin board systems I am on, and trust me with the 501st I am on alot of them!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

kmcdougan said:


> OK, took a bit to get here, due to things not being solid yet. However, here I am. Back for my 5th consecutive SWW trip. I am a 501st Legion member, and will be marching in the parade(s) when I go. I hope to see everyone there.
> 
> Ash



Ok Ask, My BF and I will be there for the first two weekends, when will you be there? Hoping we get to march with you


----------



## Candleshoe

The Sunrise Student said:


> WOW, they really did a major upgrade... I think this is has more features on it than all the other *bulletin board systems* I am on, and trust me with the 501st I am on alot of them!



Blast from the past term.  Tell me, do these things mean anything to you: Tradewars? Global war?  Legend of the RED DRAGON?! Fidonet?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Okay guys, we are ready to reveal my daughter's costume for this year. We made this during the weekend using craft foam (super easy to mold and it keeps the shape) I cut all the pieces and she did the rest. I was very impressed at her abilities. She used spray paint and acrylics for the smaller details, she also made Sabine's sprayer gun out of molding clay. Next week we will work on the shirt and attaching the armor to it.
> View attachment 156 View attachment 157 View attachment 158 View attachment 159 View attachment 160 View attachment 161



Yulilin, you and your daughter did a top notch job on these. You even included the worn look that alot of Rebel Legion applicants get dinged on as a finding and have to go back and do it again before they are approved!  Well done!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Candleshoe said:


> Blast from the past term.  Tell me, do these things mean anything to you: Tradewars? Global war?  Legend of the RED DRAGON?! Fidonet?



Shhhhhhh now if I answer these questions you can tell how old I am, and I already admitted Yoda and I could have grown up together... 

But seriously, used the bulletin boards for research back then, but I do know those things you speak of


----------



## Candleshoe

The Sunrise Student said:


> Shhhhhhh now if I answer these questions you can tell how old I am, and I already admitted Yoda and I could have grown up together...
> 
> But seriously, used the bulletin boards for research back then, but I do know those things you speak of



DH and I met online.  But it was pre-WWW.  ;-)


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Yulilin, you and your daughter did a top notch job on these. You even included the worn look that alot of Rebel Legion applicants get dinged on as a finding and have to go back and do it again before they are approved!  Well done!


Thanks Sunshine!! During the entire weekend Stephanie kept asking if you had seen the pics on fb, she values your opinion the most.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks Sunshine!! During the entire weekend Stephanie kept asking if you had seen the pics on fb, she values your opinion the most.



Please tell her I am very impressed with the work she has done! I keep meaning to show you a tusken rader costume my 501st sister wears, her mask is completely out of craft foam, and is one of the lightest approved mask for a tusken raider in the 501st, so never sell what you can do with craft foam short. I was telling her about your project and asking her if there were things I should tell you. The only thing she was worried about is if I told you to use a heat gun because you have to be very careful molding with that and craft foam. She has been known to use a really hot hair dryer.

YES seriously that female tusken raider mask is nothing but craft foam and paint.


----------



## yulilin3

that's awesome...nothing beats something that can be lightweight especially during SWW


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> that's awesome...nothing beats something that can be lightweight especially during SWW



Or 501st trooping  anything you can make lightweight and breathable is worth it if you are going wear it a long time. Most people make that mask out of resin and it is heavy and hot! Heck we are building fans into our Stormtrooper helmets so we can get some air and have the lenses not fog up.

Speaking of Stormtroopers we finally got notification the armor kits are being shipped, little to late for SWW this year... We are still planning on marching in officers however... keep your fingers crossed for me, I am merging alot of patterns together to get that to look right! About to make a uniform out of cheap material to make sure it comes together right before I sew on the expensive stuff. Sewing nightmare! I am sure you'll hear my cursing all the way in Florida. I will be posting pictures of things out on my FB site as I do them.


----------



## jimim

any new word on premium packages for the parade and fireworks yet?  i really don't want to have to camp out for seats.  i'm so over the 2 hr waits for parades and fireworks at disney.  i really would rather just pay at this point.

thanks everyone!
jim


----------



## lovethattink

jimim said:


> any new word on premium packages for the parade and fireworks yet?  i really don't want to have to camp out for seats.  i'm so over the 2 hr waits for parades and fireworks at disney.  i really would rather just pay at this point.
> 
> thanks everyone!
> jim



Not a word, yet.


----------



## Candleshoe

Do you veterans think that with the removal of the hat, that FtF fireworks will have a better view? 
http://www.kennythepirate.com/categ...ekends-feel-the-force-premium-package-review/


----------



## Candleshoe

Do you veterans think that with the removal of the hat, that FtF fireworks will have a better view? 
http://www.kennythepirate.com/categ...ekends-feel-the-force-premium-package-review/


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Do you veterans think that with the removal of the hat, that FtF fireworks will have a better view?
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/categ...ekends-feel-the-force-premium-package-review/


Kenny did the package the first day it came out, there was some confusion as to no one knew how it would work. He showed up at the time Disney said to go for the parade, as we learned later it was best to be at the check in podium by 10:30 to get a better spot for the parade. Also, I think it was weekend 3 that they started enforcing kids to sit down in the front while parents sat or stood behind  them giving the little ones better views.
As for the fireworks without the hat it'l be a better spot but still for the best view you would need to go to at least the tipboard (hollywood blvd and Sunset blvd) or even, my favorite spot, Echo Lake.
The package will still give you a good view just not the best one. What you can do, if you have the package and want a great view of fireworks is enjoy the dessert party and maybe about 5 min. before the fireworks move to Echo Lake, this area never gets super crowded.
But if they are going to have a pre show on the stage like last year you will miss it.
Another option is enjoy the dessert party and move toward the Jumbotron on the old AIE theater, they show what's going on on-stage live and it's a better view of the fireworks (not as good as Echo lake or tipboard)
_*EDIT *_Just wanted to add the the FtF package is great because it gives you space to walk around (not shoulder to shoulder), enjoy desserts and drinks, mingle and listen to great music while waiting for fireworks, not necessary the best view of fireworks. I think that the decision to place it there was so that the package people would be able to see the stage show without a problem and see fireworks...anywhere else would've been a problem since you wouldn't be able to see the stage.


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> Kenny did the package the first day it came out, there was some confusion as to no one knew how it would work. He showed up at the time Disney said to go for the parade, as we learned later it was best to be at the check in podium by 10:30 to get a better spot for the parade. Also, I think it was weekend 3 that they started enforcing kids to sit down in the front while parents sat or stood behind  them giving the little ones better views.
> As for the fireworks without the hat it'l be a better spot but still for the best view you would need to go to at least the tipboard (hollywood blvd and Sunset blvd) or even, my favorite spot, Echo Lake.
> The package will still give you a good view just not the best one. What you can do, if you have the package and want a great view of fireworks is enjoy the dessert party and maybe about 5 min. before the fireworks move to Echo Lake, this area never gets super crowded.
> But if they are going to have a pre show on the stage like last year you will miss it.
> Another option is enjoy the dessert party and move toward the Jumbotron on the old AIE theater, they show what's going on on-stage live and it's a better view of the fireworks (not as good as Echo lake or tipboard)
> _*EDIT *_Just wanted to add the the FtF package is great because it gives you space to walk around (not shoulder to shoulder), enjoy desserts and drinks, mingle and listen to great music while waiting for fireworks, not necessary the best view of fireworks. I think that the decision to place it there was so that the package people would be able to see the stage show without a problem and see fireworks...anywhere else would've been a problem since you wouldn't be able to see the stage.



Thank you for this feedback.  I read Kenny's reviews as well and they really put me on the fence, but I did read another review that was much more positive and echoed your sentiments a little more.  I now have a friend from out of state whose trip will overlap with ours so I think we are both going to do FtF together with our families on the 5th which should be fun.  When I asked my husband he said fi there were drinks he was down...so helpful!  I just worry about the kids being able to see the parade and the characters, but I think if we show up early enough we will be ok.


----------



## lovethattink

Candleshoe said:


> Do you veterans think that with the removal of the hat, that FtF fireworks will have a better view?
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/category/star-wars-weekends/star-wars-weekends-feel-the-force-premium-package-review/



I think the hat removal will help a little. The Chinese theater will still be partially blocking part of the sky.

We have sat at Yulinin's favorite spot around Echo Lake. As soon as the umbrella on the table was lowered, people filled in around us very closely. Same with the tables down by Doc and Min's Dockside Diner. By the end of fireworks you are crowded in. The FTF area is large. You don't have that crowded feeling.

I wonder if they will add tables at night for fireworks like they did for the Holiday Frozen package? That was so nice to sit and eat dessert.

After FTF and FSF, I'm sure Disney has the parade viewing down to a science now. The kid's area was switched for FSF from where it was during FTF. So I'm not sure where it will end up this year. The children were required to sit. Handicap viewing was also switched during FSF from where it was during FTF. Instead of being next to the video cameras, it was located on the complete other end of the package viewing area. The kid's section was located to the right of that. Both of those area were mostly sunny. We ended up grabbing our snacks and taking them to the Backlot Express and eating them inside in the air conditioning.

During FSF the full parade went past the Backlot Express. It will be interesting the first day of SWW to see if this happens or if it's business as usual and only the 501st and Rebel Legion keep marching.


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> Thank you for this feedback.  I read Kenny's reviews as well and they really put me on the fence, but I did read another review that was much more positive and echoed your sentiments a little more.  I now have a friend from out of state whose trip will overlap with ours so I think we are both going to do FtF together with our families on the 5th which should be fun.  When I asked my husband he said fi there were drinks he was down...so helpful!  I just worry about the kids being able to see the parade and the characters, but I think if we show up early enough we will be ok.


Here are the pictures my DD14 took last year from the pckage area. We were the 2nd family to go into the area and grabbed the spot closest to the stage for pics: http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/Star Wars Weekends 2014?sort=2&page=1


----------



## yulilin3

To be honest the best spot for fireworks is outside the park. We go by theflag poles close to the lake, there are 2 benches there and you can see them great, can't really hear the music that well but it's a great view of the fireworks. Same as to watching any of the MK fireworks from the Poly beach


----------



## Candleshoe

lovethattink said:


> During FSF the full parade went past the Backlot Express.



Darn, I forget.  What is FSF?



yulilin3 said:


> Here are the pictures my DD14 took last year from the pckage area.


The picture with all the blue tables, it seems to be daylight so is it for the parade and not the dessert party?


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Darn, I forget.  What is FSF?
> 
> 
> The picture with all the blue tables, it seems to be daylight so is it for the parade and not the dessert party?


Frozen Summer Fun. The blue tables are the set up for the fireworks dessert party...it gets dark here around 8pm during the summer. We got pictures before the area opened up around 8:30pm


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> To be honest the best spot for fireworks is outside the park. We go by theflag poles close to the lake, there are 2 benches there and you can see them great, can't really hear the music that well but it's a great view of the fireworks. Same as to watching any of the MK fireworks from the Poly beach



Didn't you try this for FSF or was it SWW? Where you wore ear phones and listened to your own music from youtube?



Candleshoe said:


> Darn, I forget.  What is FSF?
> 
> 
> The picture with all the blue tables, it seems to be daylight so is it for the parade and not the dessert party?



FSF = Frozen Summer Fun, it ran from July until Labor Day weekend.

The tables were set up only for the dessert party.

For FTF and FSF the entire event (parade and dessert) were standing only.

For the holidays, they added a Frozen Holiday Premium Package. There was no parade, but for a whopping $90 you got preferred viewing for the sing-along, a nice seating area for the desserts where you could view the Osborne Lights, a lithograph and a pin.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> *Didn't you try this for FSF or was it SWW? Where you wore ear phones and listened to your own music from youtube?*
> 
> 
> 
> FSF = Frozen Summer Fun, it ran from July until Labor Day weekend.
> 
> The tables were set up only for the dessert party.
> 
> For FTF and FSF the entire event (parade and dessert) were standing only. For the holidays, they added a Frozen Holiday Premium Package. There was no parade, but for a whopping $90 you got preferred viewing for the sing-along, a nice seating area for the desserts where you could view the Osborne Lights, a lithograph and a pin.


Yep, for the Frozen fireworks. It worked great and there were maybe 10 people around us


----------



## Candleshoe

I'm confused!!  I thought there was NOT seating in the area. 

I think I need a nap.


lovethattink said:


> For FTF and FSF the entire event (parade and dessert) were standing only.



If the entire event is standing only.... what were the tables for?


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> I'm confused!!  I thought there was NOT seating in the area.
> 
> I think I need a nap.
> 
> 
> If the entire event is standing only.... what were the tables for?


the tables were to place your desserts and drinks


----------



## lovethattink

If it rains during the FTF package, it's moved indoors to Playhouse Disney. If it rains during the parade, you just get wet. If there is lightning, the parade may get cancelled and the package is not refunded.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

FTF - There is no outdoor seating, for the parade it's standing or sitting on the ground, the same holds true for the outdoor desert party, however there are a few tables (where you stand at) that can be used to hold goodie plates and drinks while you stand by it and watch the fireworks. They need MORE of these tables, there are not enough of them! Last year we had fun sharing at table with a couple other disers from the UK but these tables are small, was only room for the 4 people we had, any more around it would have been crazy!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> FTF - There is no outdoor seating, for the parade it's standing or sitting on the ground, the same holds true for the outdoor desert party, however there are a few tables (where you stand at) that can be used to hold goodie plates and drinks while you stand by it and watch the fireworks. They need MORE of these tables, there are not enough of them! Last year we had fun sharing at table with a couple other disers from the UK but these tables are small, was only room for the 4 people we had, any more around it would have been crazy!



That's not great.  I was hoping the fireworks portion would be more like the MK fireworks dessert party -- actual tables and chairs. I realize they'd have to set up / take down, but come on, Disney!


----------



## lovethattink

After the success of the Frozen Holiday Premium Package, I wouldn't be surprised if seating is added to the dessert party and prices are increased.


----------



## Koh1977

My son (7 at the time) complained a lot about the lack of seating at the FSF dessert party.  It didn't help that it was raining off and on.  DD was perfectly content in her stroller where she promptly fell asleep and missed the fireworks completely.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovethattink said:


> After the success of the Frozen Holiday Premium Package, I wouldn't be surprised if seating is added to the dessert party and prices are increased.



It would be worth every penny in my book!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## lovethattink

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It would be worth every penny in my book!! Fingers crossed!!



That package was $90. Considerably higher than FTF last year.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I know that these things are entirely subjective, but to me the value is definitely there at $90 with seating. For us, having been to standing room only and seated Disney special events, the latter is SO worth the extra cost.


----------



## disneygrandma

Candleshoe, I just wanted to say that I've got all my boxes checked to get notified, but I haven't received one single email since the "upgrade".  I either have to sign in to the website, or I click the link on my last email msg (prior to the "upgrade"), in order to get to this thread.


----------



## Itinkso

disneygrandma said:


> Candleshoe, I just wanted to say that I've got all my boxes checked to get notified, but I haven't received one single email since the "upgrade".  I either have to sign in to the website, or I click the link on my last email msg (prior to the "upgrade"), in order to get to this thread.



Disneygrandma - reply to my post by hitting More Options in the lower right. At the bottom of the window you will see options to "watch" and to "receive email notification." Check both of those boxes.


----------



## lovethattink

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I know that these things are entirely subjective, but to me the value is definitely there at $90 with seating. For us, having been to standing room only and seated Disney special events, the latter is SO worth the extra cost.



We were fortunate enough to experience each premium package that Disney recently did at DHS. It was very nice to have the option to sit.

However,  I'm a girly girl and brought a beach towel to use to sit on the ground for parades and fireworks. I've even ended up using one recently to sit on a cold bench at F!. What can I say?


----------



## yulilin3

If the package were to be announced today I wouldn't be able to book (kinda broke right now) but I told my DD14 that our limit for the FtF is $75. If we have the money when it comes out, and it's lower than that I'm booking. If not we'll be happy spending $50 between both of us on desserts and drinks and sitting at our favorite spot (chairs and table) by Echo Lake


----------



## disneygrandma

I have looked everywhere, including this corner.  And these boxes are, and where before, checked.  So we'll see now if this makes a different to reply this way.

Thanks, and I'll post if I get an email.


----------



## Itinkso

disneygrandma said:


> I have looked everywhere, including this corner.  And these boxes are, and where before, checked.  So we'll see now if this makes a different to reply this way.
> 
> Thanks, and I'll post if I get an email.



At the top of the DISboard page you'll also see "Alerts" with a red flag when someone posts here. Click or tap the red flag and from there you can see all the Threads that have new posts. Just click on the SWW link and it brings you to the new page.


----------



## Monykalyn

yulilin3 said:


> If the package were to be announced today I wouldn't be able to book (kinda broke right now) but I told my DD14 that our limit for the FtF is $75. If we have the money when it comes out, and it's lower than that I'm booking. If not we'll be happy spending $50 between both of us on desserts and drinks and sitting at our favorite spot (chairs and table) by Echo Lake



I hear ya-really want to do FtF but $60-70 is my limit (family of 5 adds up! although the snacks during the parade alone may make it worth it - if the kids can get at least 2...plus drinks...)  If its more than that I suspect we will end up with you around Echo Lake;  Since we will be there Friday the 12th as well thinking that is the day to do FtF...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

From earnings call today...

*"540pm ET:* Iger is asked about Shanghai and future expansion of parks.  He mentions Avatarland (2017), *says there’s lots of design work going on for Star Wars.  He promises more details later this year and that they have “big plans.”*" -- @Laughing_Place


----------



## yulilin3

I am going back and forth on the package, I know that I could tell my daughter if she wants to spend the $75 inside Darth's Mall she'll say yes, I just really like the party atmosphere (I'm latina what can I say) during the dessert party. Today, right now, I'm leaning toward no package...ask me tomorrow .


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I am going back and forth on the package, I know that I could tell my daughter if she wants to spend the $75 inside Darth's Mall she'll say yes, I just really like the party atmosphere (I'm latina what can I say) during the dessert party. Today, right now, I'm leaning toward no package...ask me tomorrow .



I'm leaning towards no too. But if there's something new this year,  I'd be inclined to try that.


----------



## CJK

Itinkso said:


> Disneygrandma - reply to my post by hitting More Options in the lower right. At the bottom of the window you will see options to "watch" and to "receive email notification." Check both of those boxes.



I haven't been receiving notifications either and I thought it was strange that this thread was so quiet! LOL  I hope this works!


----------



## ConnieB

disneygrandma said:


> I'm really lost with this Dis "update".  I'm finding it hard to read, hard to use, and find myself saying "Why"?  It use to be a quick check to give me the newest postings here, and now when I go from my email, it takes me to the 1st page, instead of to the newest posts.  I find the colors, the size of the posts, and the dates & times of the post to be hard to to read.  Not to mention all the "?'s" where pictures once were.
> 
> I've tried searching for the Tech Support info to help........but I get an error message.
> 
> Sorry to vent.  It's just that I've relied on the Dis for so much info to help plan our trips, and I feel like I've had a roadblock put in my way.




The Tech Support is the very last forum on the front page.  http://disboards.com/forums/technical-support.43/
Let them know of your concerns and perhaps they can either help you or add it to their list of tweaks needed.


----------



## pookadoo77

Maybe dumb question, rethinking our dates.... How is weekend (5) V? Compared to IV (4). 
Is there still all the shows, etc..  and Darth's Maul is not almost empty is it?! Thank you!!


----------



## jmkeeku

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Subbing!
> 
> After missing SWW this year , we hope to be there the second weekend of June 2015.
> 
> We've been to SWW in 2011, 2012, & 2013.  My older DS has done JTA twice at SWW and was a padawan in the parade once.
> 
> 
> Even though we missed SWW this year, we did go to HS on May the 4th.  Both my boys did JTA, my younger DS was finally old enough!  We also were able to have dinner at H&V with Jedi Mickey, etc.  We also had breakfast at Sci Fi later in the week that same trip.
> 
> I'm really hoping they are consistent with the SWW dates AND that they bring back the SW character meals!!!


How early did you sign your kids up for JTA? Do we need to be there when the gates open and run to the sign up area?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

FTF package chat:


MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That's not great.  I was hoping the fireworks portion would be more like the MK fireworks dessert party -- actual tables and chairs. I realize they'd have to set up / take down, but come on, Disney!





lovethattink said:


> After the success of the Frozen Holiday Premium Package, I wouldn't be surprised if seating is added to the dessert party and prices are increased.





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I know that these things are entirely subjective, but to me the value is definitely there at $90 with seating. For us, having been to standing room only and seated Disney special events, the latter is SO worth the extra cost.



IF they do a sit down version do expect the price to be higher than just a dessert party/fireworks that they have in other areas, because the FTF package last year also included special reserved area for the parade with ice cream treats and drinks.

I wonder if they will split the FTF package this time if the do the seating? but then I wonder how many people would still do both.

I would LOVE it if they did split it since we are marching and might only get to enjoy the Fireworks part of the package. We are still trying to figure out how to do this if we are marching and still want the dessert party/fireworks!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> FTF package chat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF they do a sit down version do expect the price to be higher than just a dessert party/fireworks that they have in other areas, because the FTF package last year also included special reserved area for the parade with ice cream treats and drinks.
> 
> I wonder if they will split the FTF package this time if the do the seating? but then I wonder how many people would still do both.
> 
> I would LOVE it if they did split it since we are marching and might only get to enjoy the Fireworks part of the package. We are still trying to figure out how to do this if we are marching and still want the dessert party/fireworks!



I'd expect a sizable enough price tag - and for us, it would be worth it. We did the Villains Sinister Soiree -- parade viewing & fireworks watching area reserved, plus the dessert party and M&G in the castle. Loved it -- so worth it for us. This should be less expensive than that, in my view, since no meet n greet -- but fair to be more expensive that other dessert parties given better viewing area. And if they added some sort of M&G, we'd pay Soirėe prices. Totally subjective. 

Guess we'll see... hopefully SOON!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'd expect a sizable enough price tag - and for us, it would be worth it. We did the Villains Sinister Soiree -- parade viewing & fireworks watching area reserved, plus the dessert party and M&G in the castle. Loved it -- so worth it for us. This should be less expensive than that, in my view, since no meet n greet -- but fair to be more expensive that other dessert parties given better viewing area. And if they added some sort of M&G, we'd pay Soirėe prices. Totally subjective.
> 
> Guess we'll see... hopefully SOON!!!


Totally agree. Soirée was the best Disney money we've ever spent. And the idea of adding a M&G component to FtF just got me a little giddy (though likely unlikely given the outdoor venue...but still....)


----------



## texasgingerbread

Candleshoe said:


> Texas Ginger Bread!   We're close by to Austin, what part of the state are you in?


North Dallas.


----------



## texasgingerbread

yulilin3 said:


> I would think it's the same guidelines as all of the other parks that day, unless they announce something. Not really sure



Are there guidelines for dressing up?  I must have missed this!


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> I am going back and forth on the package, I know that I could tell my daughter if she wants to spend the $75 inside Darth's Mall she'll say yes, I just really like the party atmosphere (I'm latina what can I say) during the dessert party. Today, right now, I'm leaning toward no package...ask me tomorrow .


Perhaps we should make our own Par-tay down by echo lake.   

Doesn't help with the parade, but it's a start.


----------



## Candleshoe

disneygrandma said:


> I have looked everywhere, including this corner.  And these boxes are, and where before, checked.  So we'll see now if this makes a different to reply this way.
> 
> Thanks, and I'll post if I get an email.


There are folks down in the 'New Board Issues' sub-forum that are having email issues, too, so you're not alone.  I've never done email alerts so I'm not sure where to go diagnosing it.  Some folks found the emails in their junk/spam folder.

Also, one of my new favorite links is this one: http://www.disboards.com/watched/threads/all

I have my preferences set to watch every thread I post to.  And that link shows all the threads I'm watching.  I even put it in my profile so anytime I click my avatar I can get to that link really easy.


----------



## Candleshoe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'd expect a sizable enough price tag - and for us, it would be worth it. We did the Villains Sinister Soiree -- parade viewing & fireworks watching area reserved, plus the dessert party and M&G in the castle. Loved it -- so worth it for us. This should be less expensive than that, in my view, since no meet n greet -- but fair to be more expensive that other dessert parties given better viewing area. And if they added some sort of M&G, we'd pay Soirėe prices. Totally subjective.
> 
> Guess we'll see... hopefully SOON!!!



I'm not ready to fork out $720 for it if the view is as bad as I've seen reviews on though.   The reserved seating for the parade is what I'm interested in but even then in another review some of the characters turned and left BEFORE the reserved viewing area.


----------



## lovethattink

Candleshoe said:


> I'm not ready to fork out $720 for it if the view is as bad as I've seen reviews on though.   The reserved seating for the parade is what I'm interested in but even then in another review some of the characters turned and left BEFORE the reserved viewing area.



The thing with the parade and the package viewing area is that until that first day of SWW we won't know for sure if everything will be the same as last year.

Some of the characters entered the stage on the left side and some entered from the right. The parents of those in the parade had a great view of the ones entering from the right and those with the package had a great view of those on the left.


----------



## Koh1977

lovethattink said:


> However,  I'm a girly girl and brought a beach towel to use to sit on the ground for parades and fireworks. I've even ended up using one recently to sit on a cold bench at F!. What can I say?



***  OOoh...good idea about the beach towel.  How come I've never thought of that before?  I DO know that the kids will NOT be eating the ice cream bars this time around.  Frozen lemonade in a cup is SO much easier and less of a mess in the sun!  (Assuming they offer similar treats as they did for the FSF package)



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'd expect a sizable enough price tag - and for us, it would be worth it. We did the Villains Sinister Soiree -- parade viewing & fireworks watching area reserved, plus the dessert party and M&G in the castle. Loved it -- so worth it for us. This should be less expensive than that, in my view, since no meet n greet -- but fair to be more expensive that other dessert parties given better viewing area. And if they added some sort of M&G, we'd pay Soirėe prices. Totally subjective.



***  That would be SOOOO cool if they had a M&G too!


----------



## Candleshoe

Some people also bring the cheap felt-backed vinyl top table cloths to sit on.  Put vinyl side down and sit on the felt it protects from wet surfaces 

I can't sit on the ground any more   Age and arthritis.


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

jimim said:


> any new word on premium packages for the parade and fireworks yet?  i really don't want to have to camp out for seats.  i'm so over the 2 hr waits for parades and fireworks at disney.  i really would rather just pay at this point.
> 
> thanks everyone!
> jim


 
I am also anxiously waiting for them to release this info.  We bought the package last year the last weekend and we loved it.  The dessert party was great.. my son enjoyed all the desserts and I enjoyed the drinks! Haha!  And we had a great view of the stage!  Our parade ended up getting canceled due to lightening, but we had already taken advantage of a few Ice Cream Bars and got certificates for a free Darth Vader Popcorn bucket.  And luckily, we were able to still see the parade the next day! 

And I would LOVE if they added seats to the dessert party!  By the end of the day, I just want to sit!

We'll be there June 9-16th.


----------



## lovethattink

Koh1977 said:


> ***  OOoh...good idea about the beach towel.  How come I've never thought of that before?  I DO know that the kids will NOT be eating the ice cream bars this time around.  Frozen lemonade in a cup is SO much easier and less of a mess in the sun!  (Assuming they offer similar treats as they did for the FSF package)
> 
> 
> 
> ***  That would be SOOOO cool if they had a M&G too!



I would assume there'd be some kind of non - chocolate or non - dairy option.


----------



## Cluelyss

texasgingerbread said:


> Are there guidelines for dressing up?  I must have missed this!


As a general rule, adults are not permitted to enter a park in costume (exceptions being special events such as SWW and MNSSHP in MK). Rules for costumes themselves at MNSSHP is that they cannot be offensive, dangerous (to you or others), or obscure your vision; I would imagine the same holds true for SWW?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Oh Oh Oh http://variety.com/2015/biz/news/di...us-theme-park-plans-for-star-wars-1201422947/


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Oh Oh Oh http://variety.com/2015/biz/news/di...us-theme-park-plans-for-star-wars-1201422947/


I REALLY hope they stop with the hinting and announce something concrete already. The first real tease was at D23 in 2013
http://www.insidethemagic.net/2013/...13-d23-expo-imagineers-hint-at-whats-to-come/
That was 2 years ago...they better announce something at Celebration and you better give us live updates. *Sunshine reporting live from Anaheim California...*


----------



## wdhinn89

Itinkso said:


> Disneygrandma - reply to my post by hitting More Options in the lower right. At the bottom of the window you will see options to "watch" and to "receive email notification." Cwheck both of those boxes.



will try


----------



## Candleshoe

wdhinn89 said:


> will try


do or do not


----------



## Itinkso

wdhinn89 said:


> will try


Also check your junk email as some are reporting finding notifications there.

In Alert Preferences, check everything in that area and the red Alert flag will pop up at the top of the DISboards page.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Also check your junk email as some are reporting finding notifications there.
> 
> In Alert Preferences, check everything in that area and the red Alert flag will pop up at the top of the DISboards page.


all the notifications were going to my junk mail but starting today they are going to my inbox


----------



## Skywise

I'm there the weekend of June 6.  I just checked the hours (y'know, gotta plan what ride I'm gonna ride when!  )  (And the ADRs for all the places I want are already sold out... FIVE MONTHS IN ADVANCE... but I digress..)  Where was I?  Oh yeah... hours... I just checked the hours and it's showing DHS being open from 9-8:30pm.  That seems incredibly early.  I thought they had already extended the hours for May though?


----------



## Cluelyss

Skywise said:


> I'm there the weekend of June 6.  I just checked the hours (y'know, gotta plan what ride I'm gonna ride when!  )  (And the ADRs for all the places I want are already sold out... FIVE MONTHS IN ADVANCE... but I digress..)  Where was I?  Oh yeah... hours... I just checked the hours and it's showing DHS being open from 9-8:30pm.  That seems incredibly early.  I thought they had already extended the hours for May though?


May was just extended in the last week or two....June will follow shortly. May hours are 8 am - 10 pm.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I'm there the weekend of June 6.  I just checked the hours (y'know, gotta plan what ride I'm gonna ride when!  )  (And the ADRs for all the places I want are already sold out... FIVE MONTHS IN ADVANCE... but I digress..)  Where was I?  Oh yeah... hours... I just checked the hours and it's showing DHS being open from 9-8:30pm.  That seems incredibly early.  I thought they had already extended the hours for May though?


yep, they already changed the May hours to 8am-10pm but haven't changed the June hours yet...


----------



## ethanwa

First, no Star Wars expansion will be announced until the D23 Expo in August 2015. I can promise you that! I also think that is when the first Star Wars 7 trailer (not teaser) will debut.

Second, I really hope they have a Rebel Rendezvous shopping event this year again! It was so great being able to go into Darth's Mall a day early and buy the things I wanted before they sold out.


----------



## Itinkso

ethanwa said:


> First, no Star Wars expansion will be announced until the D23 Expo in August 2015. I can promise you that! I also think that is when the first Star Wars 7 trailer (not teaser) will debut.
> 
> Second, I really hope they have a Rebel Rendezvous shopping event this year again! It was so great being able to go into Darth's Mall a day early and buy the things I wanted before they sold out.


Ethan - any info as to new SW MagicBands this year?


----------



## Skywise

Itinkso said:


> Ethan - any info as to new SW MagicBands this year?



Yeah... like will they have them before the last weekend this time!


----------



## lovethattink

ethanwa said:


> First, no Star Wars expansion will be announced until the D23 Expo in August 2015. I can promise you that! I also think that is when the first Star Wars 7 trailer (not teaser) will debut.
> 
> Second, I really hope they have a Rebel Rendezvous shopping event this year again! It was so great being able to go into Darth's Mall a day early and buy the things I wanted before they sold out.



When VIP tickets came out for Celebration Anaheim,  there was promise of something special from Episode VII. So you think the trailer will debut for the general public at the convention and something bigger for VIP?

My dh reminded me last night when I showed him the Variety article that December is in 2015 and the wait for more info about the park attractions could be stretched til then.  We were taking about patience, lol.


----------



## Koh1977

So I booked the Jedi Mickey dinner for the day we are at SWW with my parents.  The ADR is at 7:15pm.  Was thinking about doing the FtF package though.  When do they open the dessert party and viewing area for the fireworks?  Might need to look at doing the dinner another night…?


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> So I booked the Jedi Mickey dinner for the day we are at SWW with my parents.  The ADR is at 7:15pm.  Was thinking about doing the FtF package though.  When do they open the dessert party and viewing area for the fireworks?  Might need to look at doing the dinner another night…?


they opened the area around 8:15pm, they start packing everything up once the pre-show to the fireworks started at 9:30pm. Last year people reported that the H&V dinner lasted a little bit more than an hour


----------



## disneygrandma

Thanks for all the tips on how to get the email notifications, but no matter what I do, all the boxes I check, etc.........I have not received any Dis emails since the "upgrade".  (and I continue to check my junk email - nothing there either)  Yes, I know that I can log in to this website, and then look at my alerts, and then get to this thread from there.  However, it was so much easier before when I would see a new email.  First, I'm already in my emails.  Second the text of that post is right in my email, and I can read it right then.  If I want to go to the thread, and check for anything newer, I just click on the link in my email.  So much easier than what I now need to do.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

The Sunrise Student said:


> Oh Oh Oh http://variety.com/2015/biz/news/di...us-theme-park-plans-for-star-wars-1201422947/



First I found it funny that they didn't even mention SWW in WDW which is a 5 week event devoted to STAR WARS, HELLO, journalist need to get their act together 



yulilin3 said:


> I REALLY hope they stop with the hinting and announce something concrete already. The first real tease was at D23 in 2013
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2013/...13-d23-expo-imagineers-hint-at-whats-to-come/
> That was 2 years ago...they better announce something at Celebration and you better give us live updates. *Sunshine reporting live from Anaheim California...*



*You know it!* And I can not believe they wouldn't tell us something at Star War Celebration... either SW VII related or park expansion related. In 68 days I will be in sunny California, and two days later the convention begins, we are staying at Paradise Pier on property so I will keep my ears open at the convention as well as within Disneyland!



ethanwa said:


> First, no Star Wars expansion will be announced until the D23 Expo in August 2015. I can promise you that! I also think that is when the first Star Wars 7 trailer (not teaser) will debut.
> 
> Second, I really hope they have a Rebel Rendezvous shopping event this year again! It was so great being able to go into Darth's Mall a day early and buy the things I wanted before they sold out.



I know that D23 is their big thing, but really, to go through both SWC Anaheim and SWW WDW and not say anything?! That's gonna make alot of people pretty  (insert a couple swear words along with hot headed looks here).



lovethattink said:


> When VIP tickets came out for Celebration Anaheim,  there was promise of something special from Episode VII. So you think the trailer will debut for the general public at the convention and something bigger for VIP?
> 
> My dh reminded me last night when I showed him the Variety article that December is in 2015 and the wait for more info about the park attractions could be stretched til then.  We were taking about patience, lol.



Lovethattink, if they show it at SWC Anaheim I will film it and post it.... would be nice. I also know there are alot of blockbuster movies coming out this summer, including some Marvel ones and with disney's vested interest in those doing well you can bet if they wanna draw a crowd they put a trailer for SW VII with those on release weekends...


----------



## Candleshoe

disneygrandma said:


> Thanks for all the tips on how to get the email notifications, but no matter what I do, all the boxes I check, etc.........I have not received any Dis emails since the "upgrade".  (and I continue to check my junk email - nothing there either)  Yes, I know that I can log in to this website, and then look at my alerts, and then get to this thread from there.  However, it was so much easier before when I would see a new email.  First, I'm already in my emails.  Second the text of that post is right in my email, and I can read it right then.  If I want to go to the thread, and check for anything newer, I just click on the link in my email.  So much easier than what I now need to do.


I'm sorry   I can see how that would be easier.  @lanejudy do you happen to know if they've found any resolutions to the email issue?
I think someone added the webmasteralex to their email program's address book and that resolved it, but I don't remember the full email address webmasteralex@???


----------



## lanejudy

sorry, I have not heard an answer to the (many) questions about emails


----------



## Itinkso

disneygrandma said:


> Thanks for all the tips on how to get the email notifications, but no matter what I do, all the boxes I check, etc.........I have not received any Dis emails since the "upgrade".  (and I continue to check my junk email - nothing there either)  Yes, I know that I can log in to this website, and then look at my alerts, and then get to this thread from there.  However, it was so much easier before when I would see a new email.  First, I'm already in my emails.  Second the text of that post is right in my email, and I can read it right then.  If I want to go to the thread, and check for anything newer, I just click on the link in my email.  So much easier than what I now need to do.


Try adding webmasteralex@wdwinfo.com to your contacts and see if any mail comes in from that account. I think they can't figure out what is causing the email notification problems.


----------



## yulilin3

High gang. Just saw this thread: http://disboards.com/threads/new-jedi-training-sign-up-test-outside-the-park.3377123/
If they are testing signing up for JTA outside the park that would be something to consider for SWW.
The way I see it is that with the regular sign up during SWW you needed to be there around 7:20am so that you could be inside the park when they opened and go straight to sign ups
If this outside the park thing is true who knows at what time interested families will be making the line to sign up.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> High gang. Just saw this thread: http://disboards.com/threads/new-jedi-training-sign-up-test-outside-the-park.3377123/
> If they are testing signing up for JTA outside the park that would be something to consider for SWW.
> The way I see it is that with the regular sign up during SWW you needed to be there around 7:20am so that you could be inside the park when they opened and go straight to sign ups
> If this outside the park thing is true who knows at what time interested families will be making the line to sign up.



This is interesting.  But to test it in January when it's slow doesn't make sense to me. Doing it over spring break would give a better idea of how it would work for sww. Certainly there would be less of a crowd for opening ceremony and tsmm opening, with so many outside waiting. Although, if sign ups start an hour before park opening,  that may just work.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> This is interesting.  But to test it in January when it's slow doesn't make sense to me. Doing it over spring break would give a better idea of how it would work for sww. Certainly there would be less of a crowd for opening ceremony and tsmm opening, with so many outside waiting. Although, if sign ups start an hour before park opening,  that may just work.


There's Pro's and Con's if sign ups are outside the park before it opens:
Pro: You are all signed up and ready to go to an attraction or character meet when the park opens
       There's no speed walking to sign up, having to park a stroller
Con: Who knows at what time parents will start lining up outside for it. It could be at any time during SWW since people are allowed to "camp out" for the celebs so it puts people coming at 7am way behind and maybe not able to get kids signed up at all


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> There's Pro's and Con's if sign ups are outside the park before it opens:
> Pro: You are all signed up and ready to go to an attraction or character meet when the park opens
> There's no speed walking to sign up, having to park a stroller
> Con: Who knows at what time parents will start lining up outside for it. It could be at any time during SWW since people are allowed to "camp out" for the celebs so it puts people coming at 7am way behind and maybe not able to get kids signed up at all



True. It will be interesting to see how this plays out. Spring break and May 4th would be good testing times. But if it's testing like was done at tsmm, A&E m&g, it would just be tested over a short time frame, then done. 

Also makes me wonder if the Sounds Dangerous theater will soon be under refurbishment? Though I guess not if the kids still meet there and the Cinderella preview is going on.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

If I had to guess, it'd be about trying to prevent people from running through the park trying to get to the sign ups.

Couldn't a parent line up all night waiting for park opening any day, if they really wanted to? Or is that just something they allow on SWW? I remember there were parents who wanted to arrive very very early outside the gate at Epcot to get first shot at Anna and Elsa.


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> If I had to guess, it'd be about trying to prevent people from running through the park trying to get to the sign ups.
> 
> Couldn't a parent line up all night waiting for park opening any day, if they really wanted to? Or is that just something they allow on SWW? I remember there were parents who wanted to arrive very very early outside the gate at Epcot to get first shot at Anna and Elsa.


We have no real confirmation of this actually being tested out. And I can't go to the parks this weekend to find out. But yes, I fear that if this will be a new way to sign up parents would be camped out for hours outside waiting. Making getting to the park at 7:20 completely pointless cause all the spots would be filled up by then. We are going to have to wait and see



ogalban said:


> Good morning everybody!
> 
> just wondering, If there's any Latinos in this forum.


Yes, why?


----------



## ogalban

yulilin3 said:


> We have no real confirmation of this actually being tested out. And I can't go to the parks this weekend to find out. But yes, I fear that if this will be a new way to sign up parents would be camped out for hours outside waiting. Making getting to the park at 7:20 completely pointless cause all the spots would be filled up by then. We are going to have to wait and see
> 
> 
> Yes, why?


 
Just wondering...


----------



## mmafan

any info on the FTF.....I was hoping for this week


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> any info on the FTF.....I was hoping for this week


Nope


----------



## mmafan

when did they do it last year/?


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> when did they do it last year/?


they announced it April 24th


----------



## mmafan

ooooo so we may have a while to go


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> ooooo so we may have a while to go


I'm expecting it to be earlier this year. I've been calling Disney Dining almost every day (I think they know my voice by now) and the said that an announcement should be coming out "soon"


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

I'm sure it might be on the first page but does anyone remember when they announced the menu for the breakfast?


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> I'm sure it might be on the first page but does anyone remember when they announced the menu for the breakfast?


I think it'll be the same as last year:
http://touringplans.com/hollywood-s...nt/menus/star-wars-dine-in-galactic-breakfast


----------



## msmama

OK, so I have a Sci-Fi reservation at 9:10 on the first Sunday.  What do you think I should plan on doing BEFORE breakfast (assuming there at RD).  I'm thinking straight to Chewy, but then what?  

(In general priorities are characters and shows, but this will be day 2 of the trip and sometimes my son takes a while to warm up to characters so I might need to stick with cuddly ones to start with rather than, you know, big scary ones like the ones we'll see before breakfast).  

Maybe ride TSMM?  Not sure if I'll use FP + for that or shows (it'll probably depend).  We're there Sat/Sun of week 1 and Fri/Sat of week 2, so probably plenty of time to do everything we want to do.


----------



## msmama

Another question - assuming no super mega stars, is it possible to see all the shows in one day?  If so, I assume it's watch a show, get in line for the next, with no room for anything else, correct?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

yulilin3 said:


> High gang. Just saw this thread: http://disboards.com/threads/new-jedi-training-sign-up-test-outside-the-park.3377123/
> If they are testing signing up for JTA outside the park that would be something to consider for SWW.
> The way I see it is that with the regular sign up during SWW you needed to be there around 7:20am so that you could be inside the park when they opened and go straight to sign ups
> If this outside the park thing is true who knows at what time interested families will be making the line to sign up.


 
If this is going to be a SWW only thing, I guess I'd be OK with it because JTA signups right now are total chaos during SWW (I'm encouraging my kid NOT to do JTA over SWW since she's done it so many times in the past), but if they implement it on a regular basis then I guess Disney will be losing even more of our money. We have the H&V 8:00 ADR/JTA signups/TSM SB technique down to an art, but the only reason we do that is for JTA.  I won't be dropping that money on H&V if the signups are done outside the park.


----------



## Itinkso

msmama said:


> OK, so I have a Sci-Fi reservation at 9:10 on the first Sunday.  What do you think I should plan on doing BEFORE breakfast (assuming there at RD).  I'm thinking straight to Chewy, but then what?
> 
> (In general priorities are characters and shows, but this will be day 2 of the trip and sometimes my son takes a while to warm up to characters so I might need to stick with cuddly ones to start with rather than, you know, big scary ones like the ones we'll see before breakfast).
> 
> Maybe ride TSMM?  Not sure if I'll use FP + for that or shows (it'll probably depend).  We're there Sat/Sun of week 1 and Fri/Sat of week 2, so probably plenty of time to do everything we want to do.


You can go to Darth's Mall and take Aurasma photos if they are there this year. Also check the lines for the VIPs (Jedi Mickey, Leia Minnie etc.), and maybe he can meet the cuddly ones before breakfast.


----------



## Itinkso

jtowntoflorida said:


> If this is going to be a SWW only thing, I guess I'd be OK with it because JTA signups right now are total chaos during SWW (I'm encouraging my kid NOT to do JTA over SWW since she's done it so many times in the past), but if they implement it on a regular basis then I guess Disney will be losing even more of our money. We have the H&V 8:00 ADR/JTA signups/TSM SB technique down to an art, but the only reason we do that is for JTA.  I won't be dropping that money on H&V if the signups are done outside the park.


I'm still thinking whoever reported on Fb mistakenly was thinking the ADR line for H&V was a JTA sign-up. There's enough complaints about EMH guests filling all spots, I can't see the reasoning behind allowing guests who haven't even entered the park to sign-up.

The whole reason for no FPs is to keep the participants within the age range and to make sure the Youngling is actually in the park that day.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Another question - assuming no super mega stars, is it possible to see all the shows in one day?  If so, I assume it's watch a show, get in line for the next, with no room for anything else, correct?


without fp for any of the shows, yes, basically get back in line.
The most popular show is Stars of the Saga followed by Visit to the Maul (If Ray Park comes again and does it) You could see how long the standby line is and go to the restroom/grab a snack...


----------



## yulilin3

Last years schedule looked like this (when Ray Park/Warwick Davis did their special show)
Behind the Force 1:45pm
Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
Visit to the Maul/My Short Story 5:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7:30pm
each show is about 30 minutes


----------



## lovethattink

msmama said:


> OK, so I have a Sci-Fi reservation at 9:10 on the first Sunday.  What do you think I should plan on doing BEFORE breakfast (assuming there at RD).  I'm thinking straight to Chewy, but then what?
> 
> (In general priorities are characters and shows, but this will be day 2 of the trip and sometimes my son takes a while to warm up to characters so I might need to stick with cuddly ones to start with rather than, you know, big scary ones like the ones we'll see before breakfast).
> 
> Maybe ride TSMM?  Not sure if I'll use FP + for that or shows (it'll probably depend).  We're there Sat/Sun of week 1 and Fri/Sat of week 2, so probably plenty of time to do everything we want to do.



I'd suggest Chewie then the Chipwoks.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

msmama said:


> OK, so I have a Sci-Fi reservation at 9:10 on the first Sunday.  What do you think I should plan on doing BEFORE breakfast (assuming there at RD).  I'm thinking straight to Chewy, but then what?
> 
> (In general priorities are characters and shows, but this will be day 2 of the trip and sometimes my son takes a while to warm up to characters so I might need to stick with cuddly ones to start with rather than, you know, big scary ones like the ones we'll see before breakfast).
> 
> Maybe ride TSMM?  Not sure if I'll use FP + for that or shows (it'll probably depend).  We're there Sat/Sun of week 1 and Fri/Sat of week 2, so probably plenty of time to do everything we want to do.




IF you get there when the park opens I wouldn't use a FP+ for TSMM, those that hit the rides instead of lining up for character greats for JTA normally run for the rides, and get on them pretty quickly, alot of times faster than a normal FP line. We ran straight for TSMM last year when the park opened (with a bunch of 501st members) and we got on TSMM within 20 minutes! So if you wanna ride TSMM more than once OR save your level 1 FP+ for a show that would be a better use of the FP rather than wasting it on an early morning ride.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> I think it'll be the same as last year:
> http://touringplans.com/hollywood-s...nt/menus/star-wars-dine-in-galactic-breakfast



Thanks that's what I was thinking too. Now the only other question will be is going to be all you can eat entrees or one per person. I know when we went last year we could get multiple entrees but then there were other reports of people only being able to get one. The fat kid in me hopes that its all you can eat again


----------



## Candleshoe

We're about to hit 100 pages!!  (Perhaps *again*, because I think we get more posts per page in Xenforo).


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> I'm still thinking whoever reported on Fb mistakenly was thinking the ADR line for H&V was a JTA sign-up. There's enough complaints about EMH guests filling all spots, I can't see the reasoning behind allowing guests who haven't even entered the park to sign-up.
> 
> The whole reason for no FPs is to keep the participants within the age range and to make sure the Youngling is actually in the park that day.



So there's no truth to outside sign ups, whew!



Candleshoe said:


> We're about to hit 100 pages!!  (Perhaps *again*, because I think we get more posts per page in Xenforo).



Maybe yulilin3 will get top thread for the month?


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Thanks that's what I was thinking too. Now the only other question will be is going to be all you can eat entrees or one per person. I know when we went last year we could get multiple entrees but then there were other reports of people only being able to get one. The fat kid in me hopes that its all you can eat again


Last year we asked for a box and put an entire set of the pastries to eat later.



lovethattink said:


> So there's no truth to outside sign ups, whew!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe yulilin3 will get top thread for the month?


I'll be at DHS next weekend so I'll ask about the sign ups...and what's the deal with thread of the month? where do they announce that??


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Last year we asked for a box and put an entire set of the pastries to eat later.
> 
> 
> I'll be at DHS next weekend so I'll ask about the sign ups...and what's the deal with thread of the month? where do they announce that??



It's mentioned in the podcast. 

If you get top thread,  you'll get that thing added under your avatar like Mesaboy2 has.


----------



## mmafan

the only good thing about IF they did jti singups out side youll prob get in to any show you want on the standby line...because people wont show up


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> ..and what's the deal with thread of the month? where do they announce that??


The podcasts but no more medallions under your Avatar... mesaboy lost his. I still don't understand why your thread wasn't in the top 10 for the year.



mmafan said:


> the only good thing about IF they did jti singups out side youll prob get in to any show you want on the standby line...because people wont show up


But the other bad thing would be that guests who never even knew JTA existed would be signing up their kids just because they saw a line. I'll keep researching this but still haven't seen it mentioned anywhere else other than that one thread.


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> The podcasts but no more medallions under your Avatar... mesaboy lost his. I still don't understand why your thread wasn't in the top 10 for the year.



Oh bummer. 

I would have thought so too. I mean,  it went to 2 threads!!

My Frozen one came close one month,  but no cigar.


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> without fp for any of the shows, yes, basically get back in line.
> The most popular show is Stars of the Saga followed by Visit to the Maul (If Ray Park comes again and does it) You could see how long the standby line is and go to the restroom/grab a snack...



Can you get FP for the shows?


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> Can you get FP for the shows?


last year they opened the shows to fp the first week of May. The shows were all in Tier 1. I'm imagining this year they will open fp for them a month before the first weekend so that both on site and off site/AP will be able to book


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> It's mentioned in the podcast.
> 
> If you get top thread,  you'll get that thing added under your avatar like Mesaboy2 has.


I've never listened to the podcast, they are so long. Is it announced in the first podcast of each month?


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> last year they opened the shows to fp the first week of May. The shows were all in Tier 1. I'm imagining this year they will open fp for them a month before the first weekend so that both on site and off site/AP will be able to book



So you can only get the FP for 1 show per day? If we use all 3 FP's for the day, can we go book another FP for the show? I'm sorry for all the questions, but I'm trying to be as prepared as possible


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> So you can only get the FP for 1 show per day? If we use all 3 FP's for the day, can we go book another FP for the show? I'm sorry for all the questions, but I'm trying to be as prepared as possible


last year the 4th fp wasn't available so I'm not sure how it would work this year but I would think if it's available you can use it


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> I've never listened to the podcast, they are so long. Is it announced in the first podcast of each month?


It's either the first or second podcast of the month. Mesaboy's Thread of the Year was announced during the second podcast in January. I kept fast-forwarding until they did the countdown.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I've never listened to the podcast, they are so long. Is it announced in the first podcast of each month?



Not sure. @*NikkiBell* , when or where is top thread announced?



OZMom said:


> So you can only get the FP for 1 show per day? If we use all 3 FP's for the day, can we go book another FP for the show? I'm sorry for all the questions, but I'm trying to be as prepared as possible



In theory, yes. But I can't imagine a Star Wars show FP+ being available. Last year they disappeared long before the day arrived. So many day guests were upset. Maybe they will reserve some FP+ spots for the days of, but I'm sure they'd be snagged quickly.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Last year BF and I choose a show a day that we wanted to see and FP+ them... Then upon rope drop we ran to our must do ride that would have been a level 1 FP+ if we hadn't used it on a show. It's crazy I know.

Before FPs were available for shows we would pick one day that was show day... and we would get in line early for the first show, chat with people in line, see the show and then when the show let out ran to the bathroom or snack carts near by, then got back into line for the next show... we saw three in one day that way.

Not sure how we are going to do it this year, with the two weekends it will depend on who is there which weekend and what shows they offer.


----------



## OZMom

OK, so what show would you recommend getting the FP for. I understand that it's all hypothetical at this point depending on what shows they have. Are there any shows that are "not worth it"?


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

jmkeeku said:


> How early did you sign your kids up for JTA? Do we need to be there when the gates open and run to the sign up area?



If you are signing your kids up during a SWW then you definitely need to be there early.  We arrived around 7 am and the gates usually open at 730 ish...  There is usually a CM there to direct you to JTA sign ups, I would walk with purpose to the sign up area.  Both years my older DS signed up, he was in the second show of the day.  Just make sure the child that is participating goes with you to the sign up.

Good Luck!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I wouldn't say there are shows that are not worth it, but there are shows where you don't need one. If JAT does his one-man show about voice acting you would probably not need one for that, just walk in and sit. It's an awesome show though, I love it.

Stars of the Saga, if there is a popular celebrity there, then that may be the one to get if you prefer not to wait in line for an hour.

I know I had one to see Mark Hamill, they were giving out return times for him I think. So I didn't have to be over there early to get a return time, that's what I got from having the FP. But I walked out of that one and got right in line to see Ray Park's show, no issues getting in to that one although they did eventually fill up the theater for it.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

The pre show for Stars of the Saga is awesome! It's the stormtrooper pre-show everyone puts out on youtube! And it changes every weekend depending on what stars are there. If I was to spend a FP on a show that would be it! Last year and the year before JAT was the host of SWW and was there every weekend so his voice acting show is awesome but was done every day of SWW so people didn't rush for it.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

It's announced on The DIS Unplugged video podcast each month. I can't remember if it is the beginning or the end though.


----------



## soar2014

I'm trying to learn as much as I can about SWW, I had no choice in the vacation days we took,,,June 5th weekend. Now I find out the people going with us are very much interested in Star Wars. I'm planning the trip, (they have never been to WDW) and I keep seeing posts on shows and/or meet greets with SW characters......where is this list of dates and times and places of shows? Must we wait until the week of to see the schedules in the park?


----------



## Candleshoe

soar2014 said:


> I'm trying to learn as much as I can about SWW, I had no choice in the vacation days we took,,,June 5th weekend. Now I find out the people going with us are very much interested in Star Wars. I'm planning the trip, (they have never been to WDW) and I keep seeing posts on shows and/or meet greets with SW characters......where is this list of dates and times and places of shows? Must we wait until the week of to see the schedules in the park?


The schedule isn't out yet, but when it is Yulilin3 will update the first post of this thread.  

So 'no' it's not out now, but also you won't have to wait until you go.


----------



## tink1953

yulilin3 said:


> I thought it might be fun to take a trip back and see which celebrities have come for SWW thru out the years
> 
> 1997:
> I have searched and searched but can't find who came and if they did any meet and greets. The only name that pops up is Warwick Davis
> 
> 2000
> May 5 - 7    Hugh Quarshie (Captain Panaka) and Kenny Baker (R2-D2)
> May 12 - 14    Iain McCaig (Concept Designer) and Peter Mayhew (Chewbacca)
> May 19 - 21    Jake Lloyd (Anakin Skywalker) and Dave Prowse (Darth Vader)
> May 26 - 28    Carrie Fisher (Princess Leia) and Jeremy Bulloch (Boba Fett)
> 
> 2001
> May 4 - 6    Kenny Baker (R2-D2) and Doug Chiang (Design Director)
> May 11 - 13    Carrie Fisher (Princess Leia) and Peter Mayhew (Chewbacca)
> May 18 - 20    Jeremy Bulloch (Boba Fett) and Warwick Davis (Wicket & Wald)
> May 25 - 27    David Prowse (Darth Vader) and Phil Brown (Uncle Owen)
> 
> 2003
> May 16  18    Anthony Daniels (C-3PO) and Billy Dee Williams (Lando Calrissian)
> May 23  25    Andy Secombe (Watto) and Warwick Davis (Wicket)
> May 30  June 1    Silas Carson (Ki-Adi-Mundi) and Mike Quinn (Nien Nunb)
> June 6 - June 8    Peter Mayhew (Chewbacca) and Jeremy Bulloch (Boba Fett)
> June 13  June 15    Temuera Morrison (Jango Fett) and Michonne Bourriague (Aurra Sing)
> 
> 2004
> May 14 16    Jeremy Bulloch & Jake Lloyd
> May 21 23    Peter Mayhew & Jerome Blake
> May 28 May 30    Anthony Daniels & Andy Secombe
> June 4 - June 6    Warwick Davis & Mike Quinn
> June 11 June 13    Daniel Logan & Amy Allen
> 
> 2005
> May 20-22    Daniel Logan & John Goodson
> May 27-29    Peter Mayhew & Rob Coleman
> June 3-5    Warwick Davis & Don Bies
> June 10-12    Jerome Blake & Brian Gernand
> June 17-19    Amy Allen & Matthew Wood
> June 24-26    Jake Lloyd & Warren Fu
> 
> 2006
> First year to have a celebrity host: Warwick Davis
> May 19-21    Rick McCallum & Peter Mayhew
> May 26-28    Jake Lloyd & Matthew Wood
> June 2-4    Jay Laga'aia and Orli Shoshan
> June 9-11    Jeremy Bulloch & Temuera Morrison
> 
> 2007
> Host: Jay Laga'aia
> June 1-3    Warwick Davis & Kenny Baker
> June 8-10    Ray Park & Daniel Logan
> June 15-17    Jeremy Bulloch & Peter Mayhew
> June 22-24    Anthony Daniels & Bonnie Piesse
> 
> 2008
> Host: Warwick Davis
> June 6-8 Jeremy Bulloch & Daniel Logan
> June 13-15 Peter Mayhew & David Prowse
> June 20-22 Amy Allen & Matthew Wood
> June 27-29 Dave Filoni & Jake Lloyd
> 
> Star Wars Weekends 2009:
> Host: Jay Laga'aia and Ashley Eckstein
> May 22-24 Ray Park, Warwick Davis, and James Arnold Taylor
> May 29-31 Peter Mayhew & Matthew Wood
> June 5-7 Jeremy Bulloch, David Prowse, and Matt Lanter
> June 12-14 Dave Filoni & Temuera Morrison
> 
> Star Wars Weekends 2010:
> Host: Jeremy Bulloch and Ashley Eckstein
> May 21-23 Temuera Morrison, Daniel Logan, and Dee Bradley Baker
> May 28-30 Matthew Wood, Lorne Peterson and Tom Kane
> June 4-6 Billy Dee Williams, Ray Park and Dave Filoni
> June 11-13 Ray Park, Peter Mayhew and James Arnold Taylor
> 
> Star Wars Weekends 2011:
> Host: James Arnold Taylor and Ashley Eckstein
> May 20-22 Anthony Daniels, Dave Filoni, Daniel Logan
> May 27-29 Anthony Daniels , Bruce Spence, Dee Bradley Baker
> June 3-5 Ray Park, Jeremy Bulloch, Matt Lanter
> June 10-12 Ray Park, Peter Mayhew, Tom Kane
> 
> Star Wars Weekends 2012:
> Host: James Arnold Taylor and Ashley Eckstein
> May 18-20 Ray Park, Andy Secombe, and Dee Bradley Baker
> May 25-27 Andy Secombe, Ray Park, and Tom Kane
> June 1-3 Jake Lloyd & Silas Carson, and Catherine Taber
> June 8-10 Michonne Bourriague, Jeremy Bulloch, Daniel Logan, and Nika Futterman
> 
> Star Wars Weekends 2013:
> Host: James Arnold Taylor and Ashley Eckstein
> May 17-19 Ray Park, Jeremy Bulloch, Dee Bradley Baker
> May 24-26 Ray Park, Warwick Davis, Jim Cummings
> May 31-June 2 Warwick Davis, Tim Rose, Sam Witwer
> June 7-9 Billy Dee Williams, Peter Mayhew, Tom Kane
> 
> Star Wars Weekends 2014:
> Host: James Arnold Taylor and Ashley Eckstein
> May 16  18 Ahmed Best, Peter Mayhew, Vanessa Marshall
> May 23  25 Warwick Davis, Jeremy Bulloch, Tiya Sircar
> May 30  June 1 Ray Park, John Ratzenberger, Taylor Gray
> June 6  8 Mark Hamill, Ray Park, Bill Dee Williams, Taylor Gray
> June 13  15 Dee Bradley Baker, Cat Taber, Tom Kane, Matt Lanter, Steve Blum
> 
> And this little gem from 1997:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking, Wow these people had a lot of energy and then remembered that's the only year that SWW was done in March, low temps make a huge difference




*I was there in either 97 or 98 and met Darth vader...david prowse*


----------



## ConnieB

lovethattink said:


> This is interesting.  But to test it in January when it's slow doesn't make sense to me. Doing it over spring break would give a better idea of how it would work for sww. Certainly there would be less of a crowd for opening ceremony and tsmm opening, with so many outside waiting. Although, if sign ups start an hour before park opening,  that may just work.



Well, one consideration for starting it during the slower season is that they'll have a chance to work out some of the bugs before the crowds get too large to manage if major things don't work the way it's planned on paper.  

I foresee this line becoming a 4am line starter, lol.   I feel for the parents, but can you also imagine the shape these tykes are going to be in by early afternoon if they have to stand in line at 4am to get signed up!   I don't know what the solution is, but I've got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## soar2014

Whew! Thank you Candleshoe. Is there a place I can learn about past shows/meetngreets/etc. ?
AH! Disregard this post. Kenny the Pirate is most helpful!


----------



## lovethattink

soar2014 said:


> Whew! Thank you Candleshoe. Is there a place I can learn about past shows/meetngreets/etc. ?
> AH! Disregard this post. Kenny the Pirate is most helpful!



Yes, he is! And from time to time he pops in on the thread.


----------



## lovethattink

@ConnieB  I see your Avatar picture of your girls with Anthony Daniels.  I remember seeing them at the convention and during SWW. Do you make all their matching SW clothes?


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> OK, so what show would you recommend getting the FP for. I understand that it's all hypothetical at this point depending on what shows they have. Are there any shows that are "not worth it"?


From the shows that were offered last year this is the list from most important to get a fp unless you want to wait an hour in the standby line to the least important or you could show up at the standby line  maybe 30 min before and still get a seat:
Stars of the Saga
Visit to the Maul
My Short Story
Behind the Force
Obi Wan and Beyond



soar2014 said:


> I'm trying to learn as much as I can about SWW, I had no choice in the vacation days we took,,,June 5th weekend. Now I find out the people going with us are very much interested in Star Wars. I'm planning the trip, (they have never been to WDW) and I keep seeing posts on shows and/or meet greets with SW characters......where is this list of dates and times and places of shows? Must we wait until the week of to see the schedules in the park?


here's the thread from last years event, the first post there has all the information http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-star-wars-weekends-2014-tips-and-tricks.3183780/
Keep an eye on this thread as soon as I get new info I update the first post here


----------



## yulilin3

ConnieB said:


> Well, one consideration for starting it during the slower season is that they'll have a chance to work out some of the bugs before the crowds get too large to manage if major things don't work the way it's planned on paper.
> 
> I foresee this line becoming a 4am line starter, lol.   I feel for the parents, but can you also imagine *the shape these tykes are going to be in by early afternoon if they have to stand in line at 4am to get signed up*!   I don't know what the solution is, but I've got a bad feeling about this.


It's crazy, I hope they don't do this. I know that the sign up can get crazy but at least everyone has a chance if they are there when park opens...


----------



## yulilin3

tink1953 said:


> *I was there in either 97 or 98 and met Darth vader...david prowse*


We met Mr. Prowse in  2008, he was very nice but not very talktative.


----------



## Hedley

Itinkso said:


> Disneygrandma - reply to my post by hitting More Options in the lower right. At the bottom of the window you will see options to "watch" and to "receive email notification." Check both of those boxes.


----------



## Hedley

Subscribing...


----------



## lovingeire

ConnieB said:


> Well, one consideration for starting it during the slower season is that they'll have a chance to work out some of the bugs before the crowds get too large to manage if major things don't work the way it's planned on paper.
> 
> I foresee this line becoming a 4am line starter, lol.   I feel for the parents, but can you also imagine the shape these tykes are going to be in by early afternoon if they have to stand in line at 4am to get signed up!   I don't know what the solution is, but I've got a bad feeling about this.



This is one way to ensure my kids will never do JTA.  There is no way myself, my husband or our kids are going to be in line at 4am!  We have a hard enough time making rope drop if we don't have an early ADR.  I think it would be a pity to encourage this on a regular basis.  I understand the line up for SWW because it's a limited time thing, but all the time?  Seems way out of control to me!


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> This is one way to ensure my kids will never do JTA.  There is no way myself, my husband or our kids are going to be in line at 4am!  We have a hard enough time making rope drop if we don't have an early ADR.  I think it would be a pity to encourage this on a regular basis.  I understand the line up for SWW because it's a limited time thing, but all the time?  Seems way out of control to me!


I really don't think it'll happen and if it does there's going to be looooong lines at Guest Relations.


----------



## yulilin3

It's been a while since I posted a throwback picture. Here's my daughter in her Padme nightgown with Lorne Peterson model supervisor, designer and builder for ILM


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> It's been a while since I posted a throwback picture. Here's my daughter in her Padme nightgown with Lorne Peterson model supervisor, designer and builder for ILM View attachment 1348


Awwwww!  She is adorable!


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Awwwww!  She is adorable!


Thank you.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

ConnieB said:


> Well, one consideration for starting it during the slower season is that they'll have a chance to work out some of the bugs before the crowds get too large to manage if major things don't work the way it's planned on paper.
> 
> I foresee this line becoming a 4am line starter, lol.   I feel for the parents, but can you also imagine the shape these tykes are going to be in by early afternoon if they have to stand in line at 4am to get signed up!   I don't know what the solution is, but I've got a bad feeling about this.


 
The kids won't be standing in line at 4 AM. A parent will go out there and hold a space and the kids will show up later, before the line starts moving.


----------



## Candleshoe

Here's a TBT of DH & I.  We may remind you of another couple.


----------



## disneygrandma

Thanks for the help with my email situation.  However, both boxes are checked, in fact they have always been checked since I first looked.

Thanks again.


----------



## Candleshoe

disneygrandma said:


> Thanks for the help with my email situation.  However, both boxes are checked, in fact they have always been checked since I first looked.
> 
> Thanks again.


I wish I could debug this one for you.  All I know is it's pretty wide-spread.  Someone on the Tech/New Board forum was saying that they had to respond to an email from disboards and it didn't work on two of their email providers so they switched to gmail and got it to work.  I'm not sure what was going on there.


----------



## ConnieB

lovethattink said:


> @ConnieB  I see your Avatar picture of your girls with Anthony Daniels.  I remember seeing them at the convention and during SWW. Do you make all their matching SW clothes?



I did the zippers....but the girls did the rest.


----------



## Candleshoe

ConnieB said:


> I did the zippers....but the girls did the rest.


I'd love to see a larger picture.  It's hard to make out in the avatar.


----------



## lovethattink

ConnieB said:


> I did the zippers....but the girls did the rest.



That's great! Next time we'll say hi.  They are always easy to spot.


----------



## yulilin3

They have finally changed the June hours. Same as May on SWW 8am to 10pm with to F! 9pm and 10:30pm


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> I really don't think it'll happen and if it does there's going to be looooong lines at Guest Relations.



I hope you are right!  



yulilin3 said:


> It's been a while since I posted a throwback picture. Here's my daughter in her Padme nightgown with Lorne Peterson model supervisor, designer and builder for ILM



Love it!


----------



## ConnieB

lovethattink said:


> That's great! Next time we'll say hi.  They are always easy to spot.


They'd love that....the first time kinda freaked them out....I dropped them off and went back to the house but was texting them off and on....they were telling me how long the lines were, etc...and I was relaying some of that information to DIS......and someone asked me if the girls were wearing Star Wars outfits and turned out the girls were just a little behind them in line.  They were going to go say hello......I realized I probably should let the girls know a stranger was about to know their names....but before I texted they'd already met.   The girls, being the polite little ones I taught them to be , pretended like they had a clue what was going on....then texted me like OMG someone knew who we were.     After that several other DIS folks recognized them by the photos we were posting and either greeted them or reported back on DIS they had seen the twins.   VERY fun for them thinking they were famous or something.  

We're working on a few more outfits because they loved the recognition (and as twins who always dress alike, they always get a little more attention because they just stand out)...but they were a little embarassed that they were wearing the same outfit every Fri/Sat/Sun (we were there for 4 of the weekends last year).  We washed them regularly, but still, wearing the same outfit...eww.    I don't think we'll have 15 Star Wars outfits, but hopefully we'll have 2 or 3 more so at least each weekend they can wear something dfferent each day.   I'll try to remember to send photos so ya'll can go pump up their ego, lol. 

It was actually fun to recognize some of the people from the photos they posted here....the girls talked with yulilin3's daughter and saw her quite a few other times and several other people too.  And cheered for several in the parade.  It is a lot fun


----------



## Dis703

Hi there I'm hoping to get a little input on crowds for SWW. We normally avoid HS on these days because we have zero interest in most of what goes on and try to go on lighter crowd days. Well, we made our ADRs before realizing it was SWW and we are set to go to HS on the Friday the very first day of the first SWW. Now, TP has it as a level 3 and EasyWDW has it as the most recommended park that day.

But then I'm reading that the crowds start lining up hours before park opening and the park will be packed.

Anyone with first hand experience? I was going to try and do EMH that Saturday but figured it would be even worse. We don't have PH so we only have one HS day. How crazy is it going to be? The only Star Wars attraction we are interested in is Jedi Training. Will it be harder to get in for this on a SWW day?

TIA!


----------



## ConnieB

Candleshoe said:


> I'd love to see a larger picture.  It's hard to make out in the avatar.




This was the 2012 Star Wars Convention in Orlando.   Anthony Daniels spotted them in line the first day and went to see their outfit and commented on the C3PO on it....and then both of the other days he also found them and stopped to talk to them.....they were the envy of everyone in line, lol.   They were in the audience during his show and he asked for volunteers, they of course jumped up...and he made some comment about "oh of course the twins must come up".   I was on staff and deserted my duties to get closer and take a video of their time on stage with him, lol.  Shhhh don't tell anyone, I am hoping to get staff in Anaheim too.   Actually the rest of the staff were snapping photos of them as well....it was just so much fun.   (See the person behind them in the neon green shirt.....she was staff...all of us had that lovely neon shirt).


----------



## yulilin3

Dis703 said:


> Hi there I'm hoping to get a little input on crowds for SWW. We normally avoid HS on these days because we have zero interest in most of what goes on and try to go on lighter crowd days. Well, we made our ADRs before realizing it was SWW and we are set to go to HS on the Friday the very first day of the first SWW. Now, TP has it as a level 3 and EasyWDW has it as the most recommended park that day.
> 
> But then I'm reading that the crowds start lining up hours before park opening and the park will be packed.
> 
> Anyone with first hand experience? I was going to try and do EMH that Saturday but figured it would be even worse. We don't have PH so we only have one HS day. How crazy is it going to be? The only Star Wars attraction we are interested in is Jedi Training. Will it be harder to get in for this on a SWW day?
> 
> TIA!


first your ziggy says you are coming in 2 months and 3 weeks? that's not SWW...there's no EMH for Saturdays during SWW so I'm not sure if you're reading your calendar wrong.
Now if you are coming for DHS May 15th (first SWW day) the park will be crowded but not to the extent that you can't enjoy it. JTA sign ups are very popular and you have to be at the park by 7:20am for the 8am opening and go straight to sign ups.


----------



## ConnieB

Dis703 said:


> Hi there I'm hoping to get a little input on crowds for SWW. We normally avoid HS on these days because we have zero interest in most of what goes on and try to go on lighter crowd days. Well, we made our ADRs before realizing it was SWW and we are set to go to HS on the Friday the very first day of the first SWW. Now, TP has it as a level 3 and EasyWDW has it as the most recommended park that day.
> 
> But then I'm reading that the crowds start lining up hours before park opening and the park will be packed.
> 
> Anyone with first hand experience? I was going to try and do EMH that Saturday but figured it would be even worse. We don't have PH so we only have one HS day. How crazy is it going to be? The only Star Wars attraction we are interested in is Jedi Training. Will it be harder to get in for this on a SWW day?
> 
> TIA!


Yes, it is more difficult to get Jedi Training on a SWW....but if they implement the different sign up procedure that is rumored, then no one will really know if it helps or hurts.  My suggestion would be to get to the park at least an hour before opening (so probably 7am) regardless of whether they use the old or a new method to sign up.  Last year I believe they had a line forming outside the park and were walked back to the sign up area.    If you go to last year's thread named just like this one, but 2014, you can actually read people's experiences and see if there are any tips or tricks that might help you.   

Friday is probably the best day of a SWW to go......most locals are working so they don't come in until Saturday and Sunday.  People arrive at 4am (or earlier depending on the guest) to get in line for a pass to Meet/Greet/Autograph with the celebrity guests.  Since you have no interst in meeting them, you have no need to worry about those lines.   Honestly, I found the crowd levels AWAY from the SWW activites to be quite nice......so stay away from that area and you'll be fine.  Star Tours is one of those rides I seldom get a FP for  EXCEPT during SWW....so if you want to ride it, I recommend FP.   

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Dis703

yulilin3 said:


> first your ziggy says you are coming in 2 months and 3 weeks? that's not SWW...there's no EMH for Saturdays during SWW so I'm not sure if you're reading your calendar wrong.
> Now if you are coming for DHS May 15th (first SWW day) the park will be crowded but not to the extent that you can't enjoy it. JTA sign ups are very popular and you have to be at the park by 7:20am for the 8am opening and go straight to sign ups.



Ahhhh, you just made my day! My siggy is wrong. We are going a week later and I never updated it. But I'm reading the Easywdw calendar and since the weeks don't have a line beneath them when it printed I saw SWW on the bottom of each day and thought it was for the 8th and 9th not 15th and 16th. And I swore I confirmed it wasn't SWW too.

Thanks you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandiwlf

Hi everyone, I am so excited! I've already read this whole thread and learned so much! We will be attending SWW for 1 day, May 22. We already have reservations for the breakfast and dinner that day. My boys also really want to do JTA, assuming there are no changes in sign up procedure I plan to be at the entrance at 7:20 to sign up, how long will that take? I have a reservation for breakfast at 9:20, would we also have time to try TSMM stand by before our reservation? Otherwise I was going to try to meet Chewbacca. What if your return time for jta conflicts with your reservations and/or fp times, can you pick your time to come back? thanks so much!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Hi everyone, I am so excited! We will be attending SWW fit 1 day, Matt


 happy planning


----------



## ConnieB

lovingeire said:


> This is one way to ensure my kids will never do JTA.  There is no way myself, my husband or our kids are going to be in line at 4am!  We have a hard enough time making rope drop if we don't have an early ADR.  I think it would be a pity to encourage this on a regular basis.  I understand the line up for SWW because it's a limited time thing, but all the time?  Seems way out of control to me!



Just to be sure you realize I made up the 4am time....no clue if Disney would even allow you onto the property that early.  My point was that people are already doing tricks to get ahead for signing up (like booking before opening ADRs and happily paying the $10 per person "fine" for not showing up because they'll get into the park early or running/power walking and shoving others out of the way).   Put the sign up outside where they can arrive earlier and earlier and earlier to "beat" other people, it just feels like it's only going to get worse.  

We have to trust that Disney has thought this through at least a little....they used to be so great at crowd control, but lately I'm thinking the person who was in charge of that and did it so beautifully has retired and no one took their place, lol.


----------



## yulilin3

Guys I just realized something: Disney never announced the Star Wars meal for this year and they are, basically, all booked up.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> Guys I just realized something: Disney never announced the Star Wars meal for this year and they are, basically, all booked up.


Hmm!  I wonder if they're not going to announce FtF yet?    Not that I've remotely decided yet.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> Guys I just realized something: Disney never announced the Star Wars meal for this year and they are, basically, all booked up.



I went back and checked and when I realized that too I had to go even further and realized that DFB posted about it and that's how I found out. I guess it was such a success they didn't feel the need to "officially" announce it but rather just put it on the site under the SWW category. Crazy that they are all still booked glad we got our breakfast in on "opening" day


----------



## Itinkso

Brandiwlf said:


> I have a reservation for breakfast at 9:20, would we also have time to try TSMM stand by before our reservation? Otherwise I was going to try to meet Chewbacca. What if your return time for jta conflicts with your reservations and/or fp times, can you pick your time to come back? thanks so much!!!


The lines for Chewie and TSMM may be quite long by the time you get out of JTA sign-ups. If you put a "wait times" app on your phone, you can check the wait for TSMM before you head anywhere (Disneywaittimes.com). 

Have your ADR and FP schedule with you when you sign-up for JTA and you can choose the session that fits in best. I think you should try to arrive at DHS well before 7:20 to be closer to the front of the entrance lines.

If you'd like to join the Roll Call, please post your info here: http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/


----------



## tink1953

yulilin3 said:


> We met Mr. Prowse in  2008, he was very nice but not very talktative.


*no he did not talk much at all, but did pose for lots of pics*


----------



## lovingeire

ConnieB said:


> Just to be sure you realize I made up the 4am time....no clue if Disney would even allow you onto the property that early.  My point was that people are already doing tricks to get ahead for signing up (like booking before opening ADRs and happily paying the $10 per person "fine" for not showing up because they'll get into the park early or running/power walking and shoving others out of the way).   Put the sign up outside where they can arrive earlier and earlier and earlier to "beat" other people, it just feels like it's only going to get worse.
> 
> We have to trust that Disney has thought this through at least a little....they used to be so great at crowd control, but lately I'm thinking the person who was in charge of that and did it so beautifully has retired and no one took their place, lol.



Oh yes, I knew it was an arbitrary time! But there are definitely parents who will do what you mentioned and one parent will stand in line while the other brings the kids later on.  I guess I'm one of the people who play by the rules (and I certainly wouldn't throw away $50 to register my kids) so it's just frustrating.


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks to this lifesaver thread we got our Galactic Breakfast    Now if resort question would just be resolved: brought my husband from the me-hinting stage to suggesting/me planning stage to his outright-now-wanting-to-be-involved-in-all planning stage he is looking over different options. could save significant $ by switching but that means 5 of us in 1 room for 6 days, not kitchen/cooking areas(so food cost up), BUT may mean Beach club or Boardwalk Villas for at least our SWW days...


----------



## williamscm3

Once they release the FTF package, will it be something you can reserve online? Or will we have to call in to reserve and pay? Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

williamscm3 said:


> Once they release the FTF package, will it be something you can reserve online? Or will we have to call in to reserve and pay? Thanks!



I had to call last year to reserve it. They charge your credit card right away and the is a cancelation window.


----------



## lovethattink

Monykalyn said:


> Thanks to this lifesaver thread we got our Galactic Breakfast    Now if resort question would just be resolved: brought my husband from the me-hinting stage to suggesting/me planning stage to his outright-now-wanting-to-be-involved-in-all planning stage he is looking over different options. could save significant $ by switching but that means 5 of us in 1 room for 6 days, not kitchen/cooking areas(so food cost up), BUT may mean Beach club or Boardwalk Villas for at least our SWW days...



The Boardwalk or Beach Club would put you nice and close to dhs. CBR and POR have rooms for 5 people with a pull down bed for the 5th person.


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> Guys I just realized something: Disney never announced the Star Wars meal for this year and they are, basically, all booked up.





Candleshoe said:


> Hmm!  I wonder if they're not going to announce FtF yet?    Not that I've remotely decided yet.



Makes me nervous!  Knowing my luck it will be while I'm at Disney for Princess Half!  You've all been forewarned!


----------



## lovingeire

Based on some reports from previous years I've read, and possible on this thread as well, if I want to meet the Ewoks (who are my absolute favorites!) the best bet would be to line up right after the parade to meet them with Chewie?  They are my one must do for myself so I want to make sure we get to meet them!


----------



## Koh1977

lovingeire said:


> Based on some reports from previous years I've read, and possible on this thread as well, if I want to meet the Ewoks (who are my absolute favorites!) the best bet would be to line up right after the parade to meet them with Chewie?  They are my one must do for myself so I want to make sure we get to meet them!



They are my favorite as well!  So excited to get pics with them!


----------



## lovethattink

lovingeire said:


> Makes me nervous!  Knowing my luck it will be while I'm at Disney for Princess Half!  You've all been forewarned!



Last year I asked someone on the DIS to text me if something new came out. It seemed every announcement last year was while I had my son a OT. And I was very thankful for the heads up text!


----------



## Itinkso

williamscm3 said:


> Once they release the FTF package, will it be something you can reserve online? Or will we have to call in to reserve and pay? Thanks!


Last year when FTF was released, it was call-in only for the first couple of days. I waited until the 3rd day and then booked online when it became available there. I was also able to cancel online.


----------



## lovingeire

lovethattink said:


> Last year I asked someone on the DIS to text me if something new came out. It seemed every announcement last year was while I had my son a OT. And I was very thankful for the heads up text!



Good idea!  I have a friend going to do the FtF package the same day as us and I'm sure she would text me, or even get our tickets if need be.  Sounds like it was still available for a few days last year, but she and I have decided for sure to do it with our families so I'm not sure I want to take any chances!


----------



## Candleshoe

lovingeire said:


> Based on some reports from previous years I've read, and possible on this thread as well, if I want to meet the Ewoks (who are my absolute favorites!) the best bet would be to line up right after the parade to meet them with Chewie?  They are my one must do for myself so I want to make sure we get to meet them!


Mine too!   I love th eowks   I loved Jar Jar.   I don't do anything I'm supposed to do. 

My list is short:   Chewbaca, Ewoks, Darth, a storm trooper or two, maybe a Jawa, and then something fun and outlandishly costumed like the Cantina band, Queen Amidala and/or Shaak Ti


----------



## Itinkso

Jedi Training Sign-ups:
This is NOT good news. It's been confirmed on the other Thread that there was a sign-up cart at the entrance tapstiles:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/ne...-test-outside-the-park.3377123/#post-53034532

The only thing I can think of is that they are anticipating construction walls up somewhere in the near future that would impede the flow of traffic to ABC/Sounds Dangerous because this is horrible for all involved: kids, parents, and the onstage JTA CMs... there will be kids in the show who will have no idea why they are even there.


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> Jedi Training Sign-ups:
> This is NOT good news. It's been confirmed on the other Thread that there was a sign-up cart at the entrance tapstiles:
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/ne...-test-outside-the-park.3377123/#post-53034532
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that they are anticipating construction walls up somewhere in the near future that would impede the flow of traffic to ABC/Sounds Dangerous because this is horrible for all involved: kids, parents, and the onstage JTA CMs... there will be kids in the show who will have no idea why they are even there.



Thanks for confirming.  I'm sure you're right about future construction because that was my first thought as well. Guess we'll find out sometime down the road.


----------



## Skywise

Itinkso said:


> The only thing I can think of is that they are anticipating construction walls up somewhere in the near future that would impede the flow of traffic to ABC/Sounds Dangerous because this is horrible for all involved: kids, parents, and the onstage JTA CMs... there will be kids in the show who will have no idea why they are even there.



Ehh... I'm not so sure it's just another way of trying to stop people running for it at park opening?  They usually move the sign-up during SWW anyway to the front of Indiana Jones so even if they're putting up construction walls they could just move it... wherever.


----------



## OZMom

So I've been checking for a Sci Fi galactic breakfast, and obviously they are all booked up. I'd really like to do it. Is it like other character meals and geared toward more kids? Also, how is the food? If it came down to FTF package or the sic fi breakfast, which is better? That is, if I can get a reservation


----------



## Candleshoe

OZMom said:


> So I've been checking for a Sci Fi galactic breakfast, and obviously they are all booked up. I'd really like to do it. Is it like other character meals and geared toward more kids? Also, how is the food? If it came down to FTF package or the sic fi breakfast, which is better? That is, if I can get a reservation


I picked the breakfast  because of the Darth Vader photo op and the jawa.  I may or may not add FtF on, but between the two I picked the breakfast.


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> So I've been checking for a Sci Fi galactic breakfast, and obviously they are all booked up. I'd really like to do it. Is it like other character meals and geared toward more kids? Also, how is the food? If it came down to FTF package or the sic fi breakfast, which is better? That is, if I can get a reservation


We did it last year, got the forst available time one morning (8:10am). It was great since that same morning about 3 more Dis families were there at the same time and we got to talk a bit before they let us in. We were the second family in, got our pics with Vader and Bobba Fett quickly. I liked the food and the atmosphere was great. They played Star Wars movie clips on the big screen and had a SW sing along, the characters came by and took time with everyone. I'm not sure what you mean by "geared towards kids"? the characters were Jawas, Stormtroopers and Greedo, they are all in the "bad guys" category of SW. There's really no comparison with FtF since both things offer a very different experience. Is your priority characters or parade and desserts (fireworks you can really watch from anywhere)?


----------



## OZMom

Thanks! I guess I was hoping someone would say it was lame and I wouldn't be so bummed about not getting a reservation for it. However, it sounds like something we definitely want to do. I will keep trying 

In case we don't get in, is there another place to meet the Jawas? I think I remember someone said you could trade with them?


----------



## Monykalyn

Disney June planning Facebook group is reporting some limited success in calling the reservation line - even when app says no times available.  Maybe the cancellations show up on a delay in the app??  Good luck!


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> Thanks! I guess I was hoping someone would say it was lame and I wouldn't be so bummed about not getting a reservation for it. However, it sounds like something we definitely want to do. I will keep trying
> 
> In case we don't get in, is there another place to meet the Jawas? I think I remember someone said you could trade with them?


They usually come out in the afternoon around Streets of America to trade and take pictures, they are roaming characters so no real line to get them


----------



## shelbyf31

I wonder if they will still let us sign the kids up for JTA in park. On a weekday we have an 8am breakfast at H&V, it would be easier in park.


----------



## Itinkso

OZMom said:


> Thanks! I guess I was hoping someone would say it was lame and I wouldn't be so bummed about not getting a reservation for it. However, it sounds like something we definitely want to do. I will keep trying
> 
> In case we don't get in, is there another place to meet the Jawas? I think I remember someone said you could trade with them?


You can meet and trade with Jawas on the Streets of America.

For breakfast, you can always try to walk-up and ask to be seated in the picnic table area at the back of the car park area. Managers do make sure to send the characters back to that area. It will depend on how the breakfast is running and is not back logged.


----------



## lovethattink

OZMom said:


> So I've been checking for a Sci Fi galactic breakfast, and obviously they are all booked up. I'd really like to do it. Is it like other character meals and geared toward more kids? Also, how is the food? If it came down to FTF package or the sic fi breakfast, which is better? That is, if I can get a reservation



You might have a better chance of finding a week day reservation. Also, with the breakfast, they were running 30 minutes or more late when we ate there last year, and it took a good 90 minutes or more til all the characters made there way to us. Actually, we had to make our way to the back of the room to the storm troopers because they never made it in the time to our table and we were taken to them. But that was the first day last year, so I'm sure they worked the kinks out last year.

The breakfast is geared to anyone who likes the dark side characters. We saw some freaked out small children. The movies on the screen are clips from all kinds of Star Wars shows and movies.

I had the beef tenderloin and it was amazing. I really enjoyed it. My son had scrambled eggs and bacon. Hardly worth the money for him in food. But he really enjoyed the characters. Since he doesn't handle heat well, seeing them in the air conditioning made it worth it for us.

For my family, the breakfast is better than the FTF package.


----------



## yulilin3

*Please treat this as a rumor until Disney confirms*
I just heard from a CM friend that they are remodeling Superstar Television Theater to house the Frozen Sing Along meaning that the SWW shows will again be done at Premiere Theater. No word on when Frozen will move to STT. Again, it's a rumor until confirmed by Disney


----------



## pookadoo77

following


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> *Please treat this as a rumor until Disney confirms*
> I just heard from a CM friend that they are remodeling Superstar Television Theater to house the Frozen Sing Along meaning that the SWW shows will again be done at Premiere Theater. No word on when Frozen will move to STT. Again, it's a rumor until confirmed by Disney



Wonder if the rumor will be fulfilled this time? I think the viewing in STT is much better than the Premiere Theater. Back in December it didn't look like the theater was touched, the voting pads were still in place when we saw the Comedy Warehouse Holiday Special.


----------



## Itinkso

lovethattink said:


> Wonder if the rumor will be fulfilled this time? I think the viewing in STT is much better than the Premiere Theater. Back in December it didn't look like the theater was touched, the voting pads were still in place when we saw the Comedy Warehouse Holiday Special.


Someone's posted a photo of the gutted stage in a forum on wdwmagic. There is also a prediction of it becoming the Frozen theater although nothing is confirmed.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I have been following this thread closely for months, and today went through THE WHOLE THREAD again to put together my Word doc cheat sheet - what awesome info in here - thanks all!!!!   

We are fans of Magic Shots, and I saw in this thread that there were three last year.  *I have one question that I didn't notice the answer to: where are each of the following found?* The first one looks like it's near Tatooine Traders?  I can't tell with the others... 

o  You fighting Vader at Tatooine http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b122/lovethattink/2012 SWW/AniDarthMagicshot.jpg

o  You force pushing stormtroopers http://capturingmagic.me/photopass-magic-shots/pp_stormtroopers

o  You fighting Vader inside Death Star http://capturingmagic.me/photopass-magic-shots/vader-4-2


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I have been following this thread closely for months, and today went through THE WHOLE THREAD again to put together my Word doc cheat sheet - what awesome info in here - thanks all!!!!
> 
> We are fans of Magic Shots, and I saw in this thread that there were three last year.  *I have one question that I didn't notice the answer to: where are each of the following found?* The first one looks like it's near Tatooine Traders?  I can't tell with the others...
> 
> o  You fighting Vader at Tatooine http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b122/lovethattink/2012 SWW/AniDarthMagicshot.jpg
> 
> o  You force pushing stormtroopers http://capturingmagic.me/photopass-magic-shots/pp_stormtroopers
> 
> o  You fighting Vader inside Death Star http://capturingmagic.me/photopass-magic-shots/vader-4-2


Last year they had the force push shots on Streets of America. I don't remember where they had the one fighting Vader.
The magic shots locations have moved around quite a bit. Thy use to be outside of the Darth Mall tent when they had the tent behind Rock n Rollercoaster. It was moved next to the Premiere Theater (between the theater and the Cars meet and greet) but once they offered fp+ for the shows it had to go because that area became part of the fp line.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Wonder if the rumor will be fulfilled this time? I think the viewing in STT is much better than the Premiere Theater. Back in December it didn't look like the theater was touched, the voting pads were still in place when we saw the Comedy Warehouse Holiday Special.





Itinkso said:


> Someone's posted a photo of the gutted stage in a forum on wdwmagic. There is also a prediction of it becoming the Frozen theater although nothing is confirmed.


I just saw the photo. It does look like Frozen will move there, I'm wondering when the move will be.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I just saw the photo. It does look like Frozen will move there, I'm wondering when the move will be.



I checked out the photo too. This is exciting to see! I think I'm heading over there today to check out the carriage and look at the new Starbucks.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> I checked out the photo too. This is exciting to see! I think I'm heading over there today to check out the carriage and look at the new Starbucks.


I'm sure the answer will be " we are just testing and don't know if this will be done during SWW" but...
could you ask the JTA people about the sign ups outside of the park please.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sure the answer will be " we are just testing and don't know if this will be done during SWW" but...
> could you ask the JTA people about the sign ups outside of the park please.



If I get there today, I will ask. CM seem to be some of the last to know and find out just before or when it's announced to the general public.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Will they have the FTF this year have not seen any reservation info


----------



## lovethattink

Lsdolphin said:


> Will they have the FTF this year have not seen any reservation info



That's probably the most popular question in this thread. No word yet. Everyone hopes so! If and when it becomes available it will be posted in the first post of the thread.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Last year they had the force push shots on Streets of America. I don't remember where they had the one fighting Vader.
> The magic shots locations have moved around quite a bit. Thy use to be outside of the Darth Mall tent when they had the tent behind Rock n Rollercoaster. It was moved next to the Premiere Theater (between the theater and the Cars meet and greet) but once they offered fp+ for the shows it had to go because that area became part of the fp line.


Thanks so much! We're headed to the first SWW, so I'll be sure to post anything I see on this then.


----------



## lovethattink

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks so much! We're headed to the first SWW, so I'll be sure to post anything I see on this then.



We'll be there too. Be sure to say hi if you see us.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovethattink said:


> We'll be there too. Be sure to say hi if you see us.


Very cool!! I have to pay more attention to any meet-ups and the like. Would be great to be able to say hi to fellow DISers!


----------



## lovethattink

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Very cool!! I have to pay more attention to any meet-ups and the like. Would be great to be able to say hi to fellow DISers!



Our first day is going to be cut short. We have to go back home that afternoon for a prior commitment.

I think there are meets Saturday and Sunday. Itinkso has it posted on the roll call thread.


----------



## OZMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks so much! We're headed to the first SWW, so I'll be sure to post anything I see on this then.





lovethattink said:


> We'll be there too. Be sure to say hi if you see us.



We will be there the first weekend too, 15th and possibly the 16th, though we're hoping to hit another park that day if we see everything we want on the 15th.


----------



## lovethattink

OZMom said:


> We will be there the first weekend too, 15th and possibly the 16th, though we're hoping to hit another park that day if we see everything we want on the 15th.



We plan to watch the parade. And that's the only real plan of opening day. We'll have to leave shortly after that.


----------



## yulilin3

Anyone new to the thread. There's a roll call thread that you can join with info on meets. The link is in my ziggy


----------



## Cluelyss

There's a 4:35 H&V dinner on 5/31 available for at least 4 if anyone is looking.


----------



## Koh1977

Cluelyss said:


> There's a 4:35 H&V dinner on 5/31 available for at least 4 if anyone is looking.



Rats!  I was hoping for an earlier time that day, but I need it for 6 instead of 4...


----------



## Itinkso

Koh1977 said:


> Rats!  I was hoping for an earlier time that day, but I need it for 6 instead of 4...


Koh, you can always book for 4 and then search for 2 with a time that's close to your original time. I'm not sure what time H&V switches over to Dinner.


----------



## Koh1977

Itinkso said:


> Koh, you can always book for 4 and then search for 2 with a time that's close to your original time. I'm not sure what time H&V switches over to Dinner.



But could we be seated together?  It's with my parents who are going so they can see the characters with the kids...


----------



## Itinkso

Koh1977 said:


> But could we be seated together?  It's with my parents who are going so they can see the characters with the kids...


Yes, the CMs will seat you together or at tables in close proximity. As long as you arrive a few minutes early and explain both ADRs are for the complete party, they will arrange the appropriate seating.


----------



## Koh1977

just looked.  nothing for the same timeframe for 2…  :-/  Oh well.  If we do FtF, we just won't eat many desserts at H&V…


----------



## Koh1977

So I really wish there were a way to use the FtF on multiple days (as in use it for the parade one day and the fireworks another day)


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ConnieB said:


> View attachment 1427
> 
> This was the 2012 Star Wars Convention in Orlando.   Anthony Daniels spotted them in line the first day and went to see their outfit and commented on the C3PO on it....and then both of the other days he also found them and stopped to talk to them.....they were the envy of everyone in line, lol.   They were in the audience during his show and he asked for volunteers, they of course jumped up...and he made some comment about "oh of course the twins must come up".   I was on staff and deserted my duties to get closer and take a video of their time on stage with him, lol.  Shhhh don't tell anyone, I am hoping to get staff in Anaheim too.   Actually the rest of the staff were snapping photos of them as well....it was just so much fun.   (See the person behind them in the neon green shirt.....she was staff...all of us had that lovely neon shirt).



Connie, My BF and I saw the girls several times last year, and chatted with them in line they are area real treat, great bunch of gals you have there   Those dresses are too fun! Are they planning something for this year?


----------



## lovethattink

Koh1977 said:


> So I really wish there were a way to use the FtF on multiple days (as in use it for the parade one day and the fireworks another day)



I agree. The whole day thing was too much for ds. It would be nice to have just the dessert portion or just the parade. I'd go for that!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Koh1977 said:


> So I really wish there were a way to use the FtF on multiple days (as in use it for the parade one day and the fireworks another day)





lovethattink said:


> I agree. The whole day thing was too much for ds. It would be nice to have just the dessert portion or just the parade. I'd go for that!



That would be awesome... we so wanna do the FTF but not sure if we can or how we will because we don't even know what days we are marching yet


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> That would be awesome... we so wanna do the FTF but not sure if we can or how we will because we don't even know what days we are marching yet



Oh, that's right.

And this year, the packages will probably go even quicker since people know what to expect. Last year there was plenty of availability until after that first weekend when people started to report how awesome it was.


----------



## Music City Mama

Didn't see this posted yet (from another website/forum):

http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/...neys-hollywood-studios-for-2015.893789/page-5



> My source indicates that there have been some facility walk throughs this week and the following things are moving forward regarding SWW
> 
> 1. Premiere Theatre will continue to host Frozen Sing Along until June. AIE/SSTV theatre will be the home of the Disney Performing Arts competitions during March/April. Additions to AIE/SSTV for the revamped Frozen Sing A Long will be ongoing and rehearsal will begin in earnest in May. The goal is to have ZERO dark days for the show. It will close at Premiere and open at AIE/SSTV the next day.
> 
> 2. SO....all of the SWW shows that were held at Premiere will be moving to Theatre of the Stars. B&B shows will still be held each day during SWW at TOS...in the Morning. They will cease around lunchtime, when the stage will changeover for the "Behind The Force" shows & any specialty shows with that weeks' Special Guests. They are working on getting a Video Wall to run the width of the stage to create the various SWW themed backdrops.
> 
> 3. There is serious talk of the Autograph tents around the Lake going away. Someone proposed moving the autograph locations indoors & management likes that idea. Current info says they will be using the old Idol Audition Rooms (3 rooms behind Idol by Commisary Lane). Those rooms would get a SWW overlay, and the prevailing thought is they would use the Queue for Idol Theatre for those waiting for Autographs. Instead of going into the theatre, guests would be led through a door at the bottom of the queue then down the hall to the autograph locations. This way people waiting in line would be in the shade and in an area with circulated air.
> 
> 4. My source has not completely eliminated the idea that Darth's Maul will be a tent behind RnR, however the idea that they are moving forward with is revamping the AFI area (Oaken's 2nd home). There will be 3 "areas" for Merchandise encompassing the old AFI/Backlot Tour bldgs.
> A. The open air merchandise location next to the Monster's Inc M&G will be SWW themed and have a generic overall SWW vibe to it.
> B. The AFI location (Oaken's) will be gutted & remade with a Tatooine Overlay and likely have a Bounty Hunter/Empire vibe to it
> C. The bldg next to it (the bldg next to the Hanna Montana Barn - Tram Load In) will also be gutted and turned into a Rebel Base Overlay.
> 
> 5. As of now most of the Character M&G locations are staying in the usual spots. However with the BackLot Tour closed, the Darth Vader location will move into the old entrance to the BLT. They will try and do a slight makeover to the entrance so it has more of a Star Wars look to it. The Darth Maul M&G will move over to where the old Vader spot was.
> 
> 6. Yes Fireworks are back.
> 
> 7. I've heard conflicting reports on if a May the 4th event will take place. As of now the walls around the BAH aren't coming down until the end of April, so installing the Stage in time for May 4th would be extremely challenging. That being said, I wouldn't rule out the idea of at least having characters around the park...or possibly an expanded trailer of the movie being released that day
> 
> As always, things are subject to change.


----------



## yulilin3

Wow, thanks Music City Mama, a lot of interesting rumors...I'm going to wait for official Disney confirmation on any of this. I really don't see them doing the SW shows at the Theater of the Stars, being open to the elements and all and the potential possibility for it to close due to weather.


----------



## Music City Mama

I thought exactly the same thing re: Theater of the Stars. And what would they do with Premiere Theater (doesn't sound like anything) or did I miss that part?


----------



## yulilin3

I feel that they will do Magic Music Days at STT, then just move Frozen there before the start of SWW and the shows will once again be done at Premiere
I like the idea of the autograph sessions held inside the old audition area the only problem (main complaint from veterans) is that you can't just walk up to the tent and take the picture of the celeb without having a fp. 
As for the merchandise I would think they would put up the big tent again, behind RnRC and then have some merchandise around the other gift shops like they always do


----------



## Brandiwlf

If we plan to sign kids up for jta would we be able to make an 8:10 reservation for the breakfast? We also have the option of 9:20 which is what I am leaning towards, only concern with that is if we will get done too late for a good spot to watch the parade. Opinions? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> If we plan to sign kids up for jta would we be able to make an 8:10 reservation for the breakfast? We also have the option of 9:20 which is what I am leaning towards, only concern with that is if we will get done too late for a good spot to watch the parade. Opinions? Thanks!


If you are one of the first people to sign up then yes, you'll have time for the 8:10am. The other thing you could do is one adult take the kids to JTA while the other goes to breakfast and if you are delayed the other adult can tell the person at the breakfast podium. They can hold your reservation for about 15 min. I think


----------



## lovethattink

Brandiwlf said:


> If we plan to sign kids up for jta would we be able to make an 8:10 reservation for the breakfast? We also have the option of 9:20 which is what I am leaning towards, only concern with that is if we will get done too late for a good spot to watch the parade. Opinions? Thanks!



If you're one of the first in line for sign ups and they open earlier than stated opening time you won't have a problem. 

The 9:20 seating, there was usually a wait to be seated. Then a 90 minute meal. Finding a parade spot along the route before the Chinese theater will be tough.  Finding one between Idol and Star Tours might be tricky because they block off the street by Star Tours. During FSF parade they detoured people around the back of the hat, through Idol waiting area, down a ramp and out at the busts. Not sure if they'll do that for sww or not?


----------



## msmama

Are the characters out during parades or are they in the parade?  Would parade time be a good time to ride headliners (shorter line at TSMM)?  Would Darths Mall be emptier?  I'm finally realizing that we don't have to see the parade every single day (especially since I'd probably do FtF one day).  

I have a 9 something breakfast reservation and it sounds like immediately after that I'd have to line up for the parade which seems like a waste of half a day to me (though I do have 4 full SWW days).


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Are the characters out during parades or are they in the parade?  Would parade time be a good time to ride headliners (shorter line at TSMM)?  Would Darths Mall be emptier?  I'm finally realizing that we don't have to see the parade every single day (especially since I'd probably do FtF one day).
> 
> I have a 9 something breakfast reservation and it sounds like immediately after that I'd have to line up for the parade which seems like a waste of half a day to me (though I do have 4 full SWW days).


the only one that meets during the parade is Vader. I don't think the rides would have shorter lines but Darth's Mall might be a bit emptier.


----------



## Skywise

Saw on Easywdw that they've extended the hours in June now - DHS will be open from 8-10 on SWW days (and possibly others, I was just looking at the SWW ones)


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Saw on Easywdw that they've extended the hours in June now - DHS will be open from 8-10 on SWW days (and possibly others, I was just looking at the SWW ones)


Yeah, Disney finally updated the June hours I believe it was this past Saturday.


----------



## lovethattink

Who else is ready to see this "Watch this space for more information as summer 2015 approaches" disappear? I want to see more information NOW, lol!

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/


----------



## AuntieK

lovethattink said:


> Who else is ready to see this "Watch this space for more information as summer 2015 approaches" disappear? I want to see more information NOW, lol!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/



Pick Me!  I check the site at least once a day!


----------



## lovethattink

AuntieK said:


> Pick Me!  I check the site at least once a day!



Yes, check it daily. And the Disney Parks Blog. But as @yulilin3 mentioned above, there was no notice about the dining packages opening up this year. We all found out one way or the other before it made it's way to Disney's website. I found out on facebook.


----------



## Monykalyn

Is anyone else having trouble with the Disney site? I keep checking for dining and it loads a blank page. Finally added an ADR on the mobile app last night.  Cannot believe I am saying the mobile app was less glitchy than the website lol.


----------



## lovingeire

Ugh, just realized that now that my friend has convinced me to do FtF I will have to cancel our Galactic "Breakfast" as it's at 10:45 so we would miss the parade.  So I'll have to decide whether to rush over for our reservation on May 30th in the morning or just give it up.  But I know my boys will want to do it.  Of course, I can hold out for a better time as well I suppose on the 5th.  I should have thought out this trip a little better when those dining reservations came out!


----------



## mmafan

Music City Mama said:


> Didn't see this posted yet (from another website/forum):
> 
> http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/...neys-hollywood-studios-for-2015.893789/page-5


it good to follow this too more info the better.....


----------



## Cluelyss

Adding to the rumor mill, thanks to KTP:

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/02/11/exciting-news-for-star-wars-weekends/


----------



## Itinkso

Cluelyss said:


> Adding to the rumor mill, thanks to KTP:
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/02/11/exciting-news-for-star-wars-weekends/


Very cool! Looking forward to seeing pics of yulilin's DD "Sabine" with Sabine! That will be some great interaction!


----------



## yulilin3

A Star Wars announcement but not one for SWW http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...day-at-sea-on-select-disney-fantasy-sailings/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> A Star Wars announcement but not one for SWW http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...day-at-sea-on-select-disney-fantasy-sailings/


NOW we'll go on a cruise!!


----------



## BellesFavoriteBook

Going to Disney world again!   I haven't been in 6 years.....this time going with my brother and his family.  Not sure if he's aware of the Star wars weekend or if he knew about it and choose the days on purpose.  I got my youngest nephew (his only boy) into star wars...he likes the villains (boba fett is his favorite).  What advice can you give for someone who has never been there for SWW...but will want to go to the other parks, too (though almost 5 year old Sarah might like to see R2D2 and the Ewoks).   I want to be able to spend one day there with my nephew, even if the others don't.   What's the chance Jeremy Bulloch would be there the 2nd weekend (memorial Day weekend?)  And we can't get to the park at 4 AM, so JTA would probably be out (nephew gets easily frustrated, so don't want him to have to stand in line for hours and hours).    What kind of special merchandise is usually there?  Are there any special tshirts, hats, etc?  I was actually thinking of getting a hat (white top preferred) and having that be the hat for the nephew to get his star wars autographs on...something he could display on his dresser at home.   I actually may do this myself (buy a hat on ebay to take with me and get autographs, too).  I myself already have a tshirt from my last visit (mickey as xwing pilot) to WDW (not during a SWW), so I plan to wear that on the star wars weekends day I am there.   Any other advice?   I may talk my brother into going to SWW day with us, too, for a second adult.      I also plan to make sure we get first visit pins for the kids at Guest Services (staying offsite).....


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Cluelyss said:


> Adding to the rumor mill, thanks to KTP:
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/02/11/exciting-news-for-star-wars-weekends/


 
Sounds like it's just a rehash of what was in this thread earlier.


----------



## yulilin3

BellesFavoriteBook said:


> Going to Disney world again!   I haven't been in 6 years.....this time going with my brother and his family.  Not sure if he's aware of the Star wars weekend or if he knew about it and choose the days on purpose.  I got my youngest nephew (his only boy) into star wars...he likes the villains (boba fett is his favorite).  What advice can you give for someone who has never been there for SWW...but will want to go to the other parks, too (though almost 5 year old Sarah might like to see R2D2 and the Ewoks).   I want to be able to spend one day there with my nephew, even if the others don't.   What's the chance Jeremy Bulloch would be there the 2nd weekend (memorial Day weekend?)  And we can't get to the park at 4 AM, so JTA would probably be out (nephew gets easily frustrated, so don't want him to have to stand in line for hours and hours).    What kind of special merchandise is usually there?  Are there any special tshirts, hats, etc?  I was actually thinking of getting a hat (white top preferred) and having that be the hat for the nephew to get his star wars autographs on...something he could display on his dresser at home.   I actually may do this myself (buy a hat on ebay to take with me and get autographs, too).  I myself already have a tshirt from my last visit (mickey as xwing pilot) to WDW (not during a SWW), so I plan to wear that on the star wars weekends day I am there.   Any other advice?   I may talk my brother into going to SWW day with us, too, for a second adult.      I also plan to make sure we get first visit pins for the kids at Guest Services (staying offsite).....


Are you planning on spending one entire day at DHS? you could do a lot if you're there when it opens (7:30am) There's a chance that Bulloch will come that weekend, I see he already has appearances booked for May 15-17 and May 30-31 so he still has Memorial weekend open but no clue if he'll come or not. If he does you have to be outside the DHS gates around 6am to grab a fp to meet him.
As for merchandise they have a lot of stuff. Pins, shorts, hats, toys,etc. But they usually don't have any white caps, they are usually black. You could get a SWW poster and have the characters sign that. He can meet Bobba Fett at the park and see him in the parade


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

http://land.allears.net/blogs/dnews/2015/02/star_wars_day_at_sea_select_di.html

bringing it to the Cruise now


----------



## BellesFavoriteBook

6 AM?  Maybe a person in the costume would be better....my nephew would just be thrilled to see Boba Fett...but seeing the actual actor (not the kid actor, but the one from the O-OT) would be thrilling.....I hope.....but not sure if any of us could at AT the GATE at 6 AM....

I'll keep that in mind....we might split that day up since not everyone would want to do the star wars activities (I would, and probably nephew, but the nieces probably not so much).   And the little one (will be 5) can't do the rides that could be scary, so, maybe they would drop us off and do magic kingdom again or something.


----------



## yulilin3

BellesFavoriteBook said:


> 6 AM?  Maybe a person in the costume would be better....my nephew would just be thrilled to see Boba Fett...but seeing the actual actor (not the kid actor, but the one from the O-OT) would be thrilling.....I hope.....but not sure if any of us could at AT the GATE at 6 AM....
> 
> I'll keep that in mind....we might split that day up since not everyone would want to do the star wars activities (I would, and probably nephew, but the nieces probably not so much).   And the little one (will be 5) can't do the rides that could be scary, so, maybe they would drop us off and do magic kingdom again or something.


You can read the first post of this thread I keep it updated with any new information we get and there are some tips and the procedures to get celebrity fp.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> A Star Wars announcement but not one for SWW http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2015/02/disney-cruise-line-introduces-star-wars-day-at-sea-on-select-disney-fantasy-sailings/



This is so exciting!! Dh was ready to book right away until I informed him it was only 1 day at sea devoted to Star Wars. The other days are not. He's thinking about it now.


----------



## jennab113

I so want to do a cruise!  The first one is even over my birthday.  I was thinking about doing the Star Wars Half in California next year, though, and they overlap.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

Just booked the cruise!  so excited!


----------



## lovethattink

We booked the cruise, too! Sounds like it will be a lot of fun!


----------



## swebb79

Found some cute personalized Darth Vader Mickey tshirts that would be fun for SWW or the new cruise!  
https://www.etsy.com/listing/222144...rsonalized-custom-star?ref=shop_home_active_9


----------



## Koh1977

Cluelyss said:


> Adding to the rumor mill, thanks to KTP:
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/02/11/exciting-news-for-star-wars-weekends/



YEAH!!  DS will be thrilled!


----------



## tinkerpea

We're new to the whole star wars wk end thing, 
We've or at least I have been going to disney my whole life so 29 years! Dh started going when we met so he has done around 7 3wk trips now.
We found out last wk that were just scrapping in on the first wk end,it will be our last 3 days at the world after a 4night cruise on the dream and 9nights at AKL.
I managed to book the breakfast at sci-fi for the Thursday so that we don't have to Lose anytime on the Friday and Saturday.
So excited, and desperate for the FTF to be available to book,as we did the frozen summer fireworks package and would love a starwars dessert package.


----------



## Dani C

I just called about the VIP tour and was told to call back in approximately two weeks.  I know that CMs don't always know, but maybe ....


----------



## MickeyReeds

We have the Fantasmic package booked for SWW but just read that there will likely be special fireworks that night.  Is it worth it to buy the Dessert package if it is offered again this year.  I'm assuming we wouldn't be able to do both on the same night.  We could possibly try and catch Fantasmic a different night.  Any advice or thoughts?


----------



## Cluelyss

MickeyReeds said:


> We have the Fantasmic package booked for SWW but just read that there will likely be special fireworks that night.  Is it worth it to buy the Dessert package if it is offered again this year.  I'm assuming we wouldn't be able to do both on the same night.  We could possibly try and catch Fantasmic a different night.  Any advice or thoughts?


You would not be able to make it to the SW dessert party from the first showing of F! with enough time to enjoy the dessert offerings. If you wanted to do both, you could do F! on a different night, or catch the 2nd showing of F! that night.


----------



## lovethattink

Last year, it was the end of February when Rebel Rendezvous was announced. Wonder if something like that will be announced? 

It was $250/person at Darth Mall. You were able to pre-order merchandise based on the RSP system. Ashley Eckstein was there for a M&G. Stormtroopers and the Fab 4 were there.  The morning was a madhouse with long lines for checkout.  The afternoon was nice and empty. 

If it's offered again,  we won't be doing it. It was great to do it once.  But we don't collect the LE merchandise and felt there wasn't enough for us to justify the price.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyReeds said:


> We have the Fantasmic package booked for SWW but just read that there will likely be special fireworks that night.  Is it worth it to buy the Dessert package if it is offered again this year.  I'm assuming we wouldn't be able to do both on the same night.  We could possibly try and catch Fantasmic a different night.  Any advice or thoughts?


Just to add to what @Cluelyss said, you can do F! on another night but the second show during SWW has a lot of seats available since the majority of people leave after the SW fireworks. As to if the Feel the Force is worth it or not, it has been discussed on this thread a lot but you can search for videos of the parade viewing area and of the fireworks dessert party and see if it's worth it to you. If you have any specific question about the package itself let us know



lovethattink said:


> Last year, it was the end of February when Rebel Rendezvous was announced. Wonder if something like that will be announced?
> 
> It was $250/person at Darth Mall. You were able to pre-order merchandise based on the RSP system. Ashley Eckstein was there for a M&G. Stormtroopers and the Fab 4 were there.  The morning was a madhouse with long lines for checkout.  The afternoon was nice and empty.
> 
> If it's offered again,  we won't be doing it. It was great to do it once.  But we don't collect the LE merchandise and felt there wasn't enough for us to justify the price.


This is the one that I'm not sure if it'll return. I'm sure that a lot of ebayers went but I wonder if Disney had more complaints about LE merchandise being sold out (even though I know last year they had more LE stuff available longer)
On another note Steph and I have officially decided not to do FtF package if/when it become available. We will have our own dessert party by Echo Lake every Saturday  unless something amazing is offered that we are interested in


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> This is the one that I'm not sure if it'll return. I'm sure that a lot of ebayers went but I wonder if Disney had more complaints about LE merchandise being sold out (even though I know last year they had more LE stuff available longer)
> On another note Steph and I have officially decided not to do FtF package if/when it become available. We will have our own dessert party by Echo Lake every Saturday  unless something amazing is offered that we are interested in



We won't be doing FTF either.  And cancelling our H&V resie for May the 4th. I also think we might cancel some resort nights too since we are doing the cruise and need to save for that.  Instead of 4 nights on the weekends might change it to 2 or 3 nights.


----------



## msmama

Yesterday I got my Disney Rewards Card magazine thing-y in the mail, and in it it talks about the VIP SWW package and says, "guests enjoy the best seats in the house for two shows at the *Premiere Theater*." (bold mine).  

Granted, I'm sure they did the interview for that months ago and new rumors only started swirling a few days ago, but...just FYI.  

Also, wondering if anyone did the VIP package.  Can't say it seems worth it to me for $500pp!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> Oh, that's right.
> 
> And this year, the packages will probably go even quicker since people know what to expect. Last year there was plenty of availability until after that first weekend when people started to report how awesome it was.



Yup... I am keeping an eye out and seeing what we can figure, hoping they split the package, or I can figure a way to skip the parade and just do the desert party, even if I paid full price I would do it.


----------



## ConnieB

The Sunrise Student said:


> Connie, My BF and I saw the girls several times last year, and chatted with them in line they are area real treat, great bunch of gals you have there   Those dresses are too fun! Are they planning something for this year?



Awwww, thanks Sunrise.   Yes they have been designing and sewing muslins for weeks now, but haven't got the design working well yet.   We'll be at Celebration Anaheim in April, WDW SWW in May/June, so they want to make a few outfits.   They met so many people in line last year, such fun.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ConnieB said:


> Awwww, thanks Sunrise.   Yes they have been designing and sewing muslins for weeks now, but haven't got the design working well yet.   We'll be at Celebration Anaheim in April, WDW SWW in May/June, so they want to make a few outfits.   They met so many people in line last year, such fun.



Very wicked that you are going to SWC Anaheim as well, hopefully we'll see you there....  muslins huh?! Hmmm  I have a few ideas of what they could be working on.


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> Wow, thanks Music City Mama, a lot of interesting rumors...I'm going to wait for official Disney confirmation on any of this. I really don't see them doing the SW shows at the Theater of the Stars, being open to the elements and all and the potential possibility for it to close due to weather.



And last year there were several days that it was raining while the girls stood in line.....and that theatre, wonderful as it is, doesn't seem like it holds anywhere near as many people.  The only "advantange" might be that those not able to get a seat could still stand around and HEAR the show (and in the case of James Arnold Taylor, hearing would be acceptable, lol)....but the traffic jam that would cause would be horrendous. 

I wonder if "the source" was actually talking about another type of show (return of Hyperspace Hoopla???)  going on in there rather than the big name star ones.  Arrggg...why oh why won't they officially tell us anything.......


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Yesterday I got my Disney Rewards Card magazine thing-y in the mail, and in it it talks about the VIP SWW package and says, "guests enjoy the best seats in the house for two shows at the *Premiere Theater*." (bold mine).
> 
> Granted, I'm sure they did the interview for that months ago and new rumors only started swirling a few days ago, but...just FYI.
> 
> Also, wondering if anyone did the VIP package.  Can't say it seems worth it to me for $500pp!!


Awesome!! So it's officially saying that the shows will be once again at Premiere Theater. I really don' think they would move to B&B there are just to many negative variables there (heat, rain, lightning, close to 2 major attractions would create heavy traffic in a smaller area)


----------



## ConnieB

The Sunrise Student said:


> Very wicked that you are going to SWC Anaheim as well, hopefully we'll see you there....  muslins huh?! Hmmm  I have a few ideas of what they could be working on.



Meghan does a muslin before she makes anything....fit, style, sizing....it must be perfect for her, lol.   I keep threatening to tie-dye the muslins so they can wear them.  Muslin's not cheap! 

I'm sure someday they'll work towards 501st.....it's been one of those "I wish", but the funds to make it 501-worthy are still far in the future.


----------



## ConnieB

Never mind...I need to read things better, lol.  Sorry.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Awesome!! So it's officially saying that the shows will be once again at Premiere Theater.


In the Disney Chase Visa Ultimate Tour article it confirms:
Premiere Theater for the shows
Reserved area for the parade
Dessert Party
Fireworks
*Entertainment is still subject to change, as always.

***And, for those who have yet to join the SWW Roll Call, please add your name! It will make it easier for me to add in FTF next to dates and meals. Thanks!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> In the Disney Chase Visa Ultimate Tour article it confirms:
> Premiere Theater for the shows
> Reserved area for the parade
> Dessert Party
> Fireworks
> *Entertainment is still subject to change, as always.
> 
> ***And, for those who have yet to join the SWW Roll Call, please add your name! It will make it easier for me to add in FTF next to dates and meals! Thanks!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654


Awesome!! Have to go get my mail


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I can absolutely see them moving Frozen to the Beauty and the Beast theater. I can even see them having two different Frozen shows. Who knows.


----------



## disneygrandma

I just read my Disney Rewards newsletter.  You can get a 15% discount on the VIP Ultimate Day at SWW, plus it says to learn more, or to reserve a tour, call the WDW tour #.    So I would think that they should have the details ready for those that call.


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> I just read my Disney Rewards newsletter.  You can get a 15% discount on the VIP Ultimate Day at SWW, plus it says to learn more, or to reserve a tour, call the WDW tour #.    So I would think that they should have the details ready for those that call.


Nope...I called and they don't have any information yet. They are taking name and phone numbers of the people interested and will cal when they have it


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> I can absolutely see them moving Frozen to the Beauty and the Beast theater. I can even see them having two different Frozen shows. Who knows.


Frozen will move to Superstar Television Theater


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ConnieB said:


> Meghan does a muslin before she makes anything....fit, style, sizing....it must be perfect for her, lol.   I keep threatening to tie-dye the muslins so they can wear them.  Muslin's not cheap!
> 
> I'm sure someday they'll work towards 501st.....it's been one of those "I wish", but the funds to make it 501-worthy are still far in the future.




Muslin is nearly as expensive as some other cloth so I understand, I remember when it was the cheep fabric patern cloth but not anymore. heck My BF and I bought some white polly gab on sale to use as our Imperial Officer Coat patterns because we originally went to get muslin and found out how expensive it is and realized that for a little more we could play with the same material that the uniforms would be in, so we just did that so we actually know, but in white, what it would look like and stretch like cause it's the same material... I joked that I should save mine and make a white officer too, but it will have pen/fabric pencil lines all through it


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Ok just trying to get this straight, so the Frozen show is moving to the Super Star Television theater (aka the old American idol) and the premiere theater, the one they have always held the SWW shows in last year, will again hold the SWW shows?


----------



## Cluelyss

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok just trying to get this straight, so the Frozen show is moving to the Super Star Television theater (aka the old American idol) and the premiere theater, the one they have always held the SWW shows in last year, will again hold the SWW shows?


That's how the newsletter made it sound. The Frozen SAL is currently being held in the Premier Theater.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok just trying to get this straight, so the Frozen show is moving to the Super Star Television theater (aka the old American idol) and the premiere theater, the one they have always held the SWW shows in last year, will again hold the SWW shows?


It's all rumors at this point so I would wait for the official Disney word
I have a friend that works at DHS and said that the Superstar Theater is being remodeled to be the permanent home of Frozen, in the meantime they will have the Magic Music Days performances there (they usually did these at Premiere) during March and April. After that Frozen would move in.
But there's another rumor from a poster on WDWMagic that said that Frozen would move to Superstar T in June but that t he SWW shows would be done at the Beauty and the Beast Theater (I really don't see this happening)
Now with the Disney Chase info it looks like the first one is true. Frozen moving to Superstar T. and SWW at the Premiere T. as usual


----------



## yulilin3

It's been a while since I posted TBT. Here are some from 2009
Meeting Dave Prowse, camping out at 3:30am, and meeting Matthew Wood


----------



## inkedupmomma

Wow have about 2 or 3 days at SWW (but could do more if we have to..just need to switch stuff around.) What would you say are MUST dos for our first SWW? DH and DS9 are Sw fanatics, and we have both the SW meals planned, so we will meet those characters there.  I would like a pic with Aura Sing (my SIL LOVES her, so she would get a kick our of seeing the kids with AS) and my son LOVES Darth Maul, so that would be great too.  Anything else seems like bonus. If the FtF package comes out, I am planning on buying that as well. What else would be wise to do? 

Sorry, I know this an open ended loaded question, but there is SO much info on here that I am terribly overwhelmed. Feel like Im going to WDW for the first time!


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> Frozen will move to Superstar Television Theater


Hey is this where Who Wants to be a Millionaire was?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

It's where American Idol was.


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Hey is this where Who Wants to be a Millionaire was?


TSMM is where Millionaire used to be


----------



## lovethattink

Candleshoe said:


> Hey is this where Who Wants to be a Millionaire was?



TSMM is where who wants to be a millionaire was.

My favorite SWW moment of the past was when Warwick Davis hosted Who wants to be a Millionaire during sww. 



MakiraMarlena said:


> It's where American Idol was.



Yep.


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> Wow have about 2 or 3 days at SWW (but could do more if we have to..just need to switch stuff around.) What would you say are MUST dos for our first SWW? DH and DS9 are Sw fanatics, and we have both the SW meals planned, so we will meet those characters there.  I would like a pic with Aura Sing (my SIL LOVES her, so she would get a kick our of seeing the kids with AS) and my son LOVES Darth Maul, so that would be great too.  Anything else seems like bonus. If the FtF package comes out, I am planning on buying that as well. What else would be wise to do?
> 
> Sorry, I know this an open ended loaded question, but there is SO much info on here that I am terribly overwhelmed. Feel like Im going to WDW for the first time!


Don't apologize for asking questions, that's the only way you'll learn the ropes. Aurra Sing is a roaming character so she'll be fairly easy to get. Darth Maul will have a line but if you go around 10am you should be fine.
Read all the info on the shows. They are all interesting and different. There's plenty of youtube videos that you can compare them. Remember that the first post of this thread stays up to date so you don't have to read thru all the pages to find information.


----------



## HCinKC

Ok, so I didn't realize the breakfast and dinner were available the whole month. I was able to get ADRs for both! I made two ADRs for dinner - with and without Fantasmic!. I need to cancel one, and I'd like to do it as soon as possible to free up that spot for someone else. I was originally planning on doing the SW fireworks and one other, probably Illuminations. Is it fairly safe to assume that SITS will be at 9:30 again? If I do the non-F! dinner at 7:15, would we have time to get over to Illuminations? If not, I might skip Ill and do the F! dinner instead. I don't have a problem with doing everything, but I also don't want too many late nights for fear the daytime parks will be more of a struggle. Then again, kids do seem to have boundless energy sometimes...surely fueled by the magic lol.


----------



## Candleshoe

lovethattink said:


> TSMM is where who wants to be a millionaire was.
> 
> My favorite SWW moment of the past was when Warwick Davis hosted Who wants to be a Millionaire during sww.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.


I thought WWTBAM turned into American Idol (i was so sad!) and that's the theater everone was talking about.  i didn't call it AI cause I have a bias against that show.


----------



## Itinkso

HCinKC said:


> Is it fairly safe to assume that SITS will be at 9:30 again? If I do the non-F! dinner at 7:15, would we have time to get over to Illuminations?



SWW fireworks will be at 9:45 as that puts them exactly between the Fantasmics and a few minutes before park closing.

Arrive a few minutes before your non-Fant dinner and plan on walking to the International Gateway and you should have time to enter for Illuminations. Which restaurant are you planning on? PrimeTime can get a little backed up as well as SciFi.


----------



## AuntieK

In case anyone is interested in the full text from the Disney Visa newsletter:

The same attention to detail and special treatment is true for The Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekend. “This event is already very popular, so there’s high demand for everything,” Rob says. “One of the things we’ve done is to open the Darth Mall early to tour Guests, so they can be the first to shop for special Stars Wars merchandise. We’ve also created an exclusive entrance and a photo opportunity with Mickey and Minnie in their Stars Wars costumes.” In the morning, Guests enjoy a private continental breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby in Disney’s Hollywood Studios®, a reserved location to see the Legends of the Force Motorcade and a pre-ordered table-service lunch at one of the Disney’s Hollywood Studios® restaurants. After lunch, Guests enjoy the best seats in the house for two shows at the Premiere Theater and then a little time to explore the Park on their own, with expedited access to some of their favorite attractions. Guests end the day with a VIP viewing and have a dessert party for the new Symphony of the Stars Fireworks show. “It’s quite a day,” Rob says. “I think what makes these tours so special is the extra service and thoughtful touches that make our Guests feel really cared for. We love the opportunity to pamper our Guests,” Rob says. “We even hand out frozen towels and chilled bottled water while they’re in transit on the tour vehicles. On a warm summer day, Guests really love those towels!”

Hopefully, this means we'll soon be able to book the tour of FtF!


----------



## jennab113

Dani C said:


> I just called about the VIP tour and was told to call back in approximately two weeks.  I know that CMs don't always know, but maybe ....


When I was trying to book the Gardens of the World tour, they told me to call back in a week and a half.  I saw on here that the tour was open for booking a week later, so maybe we are close!



AuntieK said:


> In case anyone is interested in the full text from the Disney Visa newsletter:
> 
> The same attention to detail and special treatment is true for The Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekend. “This event is already very popular, so there’s high demand for everything,” Rob says. “One of the things we’ve done is to open the Darth Mall early to tour Guests, so they can be the first to shop for special Stars Wars merchandise. We’ve also created an exclusive entrance and a photo opportunity with Mickey and Minnie in their Stars Wars costumes.” In the morning, Guests enjoy a private continental breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby in Disney’s Hollywood Studios®, a reserved location to see the Legends of the Force Motorcade and a pre-ordered table-service lunch at one of the Disney’s Hollywood Studios® restaurants. After lunch, Guests enjoy the best seats in the house for two shows at the Premiere Theater and then a little time to explore the Park on their own, with expedited access to some of their favorite attractions. Guests end the day with a VIP viewing and have a dessert party for the new Symphony of the Stars Fireworks show. “It’s quite a day,” Rob says. “I think what makes these tours so special is the extra service and thoughtful touches that make our Guests feel really cared for. We love the opportunity to pamper our Guests,” Rob says. “We even hand out frozen towels and chilled bottled water while they’re in transit on the tour vehicles. On a warm summer day, Guests really love those towels!”



Thanks for this!  I was really hoping the VIP tour would include VIP meetings with guests.  I want to do the tour, but not if it is $500.


----------



## AuntieK

jennab113 said:


> When I was trying to book the Gardens of the World tour, they told me to call back in a week and a half.  I saw on here that the tour was open for booking a week later, so maybe we are close!



I keep wondering if 2/25 is going to be the day.  That's when they start accepting BOG lunch ADRs and when DVC members can begin booking at the Poly.  Disney has a knack for log jamming the system and bringing it to its knees.  I have visions of being on hold for several hours .  But I will be happy if I can finally book FtF and get my itinerary nailed down.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

ADRS don't use the same phone line or Internet page as DVC bookings so at least those will not all be together on the same systems. Although DVC members can make ADRs through Member Services if they call.


----------



## ConnieB

inkedupmomma said:


> Wow have about 2 or 3 days at SWW (but could do more if we have to..just need to switch stuff around.) What would you say are MUST dos for our first SWW? DH and DS9 are Sw fanatics, and we have both the SW meals planned, so we will meet those characters there.  I would like a pic with Aura Sing (my SIL LOVES her, so she would get a kick our of seeing the kids with AS) and my son LOVES Darth Maul, so that would be great too.  Anything else seems like bonus. If the FtF package comes out, I am planning on buying that as well. What else would be wise to do?
> 
> Sorry, I know this an open ended loaded question, but there is SO much info on here that I am terribly overwhelmed. Feel like Im going to WDW for the first time!






Last year Ray Park (aka Darth Maul) was there for at least one of the weekends (or was it more?)....so if you can hold off choosing your weekend to visit, I would wait until the celebrities are announced (I think the guess is that they "should" be announced by early March).   You'll need to stand in line starting in the wee hours for a FP to meet him, but he also does a show that showcases his moves.   A very select few kids were picked to go on stage with him. 

I'm pretty sure that Aura Sing was a "wandering" character so you'll have to watch for her, but she was out each weekend as I recall.


----------



## CJK

When trying to get a FP to meet the celebrities, is this fast pass on a different system from the other fast passes you work in advance?  In the previous post, Connie mentioned lining up really early to get a fast pass to meet Ray Park.  I'm just wondering how that works in correlation with the regular fast pass system.  Thanks!!


----------



## AuntieK

MakiraMarlena said:


> ADRS don't use the same phone line or Internet page as DVC bookings so at least those will not all be together on the same systems. Although DVC members can make ADRs through Member Services if they call.


True.  If we can only book FtF by phone, I will be calling member services with my land line and the regular number with my cell.  This trip is for my nieces 15th birthday and all she asked to was FtF  .  I'm just getting anxious waiting.  I am worried it will be next week when I'm traveling for work.


----------



## HCinKC

Itinkso said:


> SWW fireworks will be at 9:45 as that puts them exactly between the Fantasmics and a few minutes before park closing.
> Arrive a few minutes before your non-Fant dinner and plan on walking to the International Gateway and you should have time to enter for Illuminations. Which restaurant are you planning on? PrimeTime can get a little backed up as well as SciFi.



We have bfast at SciFi one morning, and Jedi Mickey at H&V a different evening. Those are the only ADRs we are doing this time around. About how long do these character meals last? I've never done one before, but I assume they are cycling folks in and out due to reservations.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

Very sad day here.  I had to cancel our June 4-18 trip Going in for surgery next week.  There goes our money..  I will be cancelling a lot of SWW meals.    It will be extremely hard not to look here everyday to see who's  coming (celebrities) and all the great happenings to come.  Who am I kidding, I will still be looking..lol  I will post on the June ADR cancell thread in a few minutes.    Here too if you want


----------



## Candleshoe

39CINDERELLA said:


> Very sad day here.  I had to cancel our June 4-18 trip Going in for surgery next week.  There goes our money..  I will be cancelling a lot of SWW meals.    It will be extremely hard not to look here everyday to see who's  coming (celebrities) and all the great happenings to come.  Who am I kidding, I will still be looking..lol  I will post on the June ADR cancell thread in a few minutes.    Here too if you want


Oh no!!  I'm so sorry


----------



## ConnieB

CJK said:


> When trying to get a FP to meet the celebrities, is this fast pass on a different system from the other fast passes you work in advance?  In the previous post, Connie mentioned lining up really early to get a fast pass to meet Ray Park.  I'm just wondering how that works in correlation with the regular fast pass system.  Thanks!!



Yes, the *meet and greet* Fast Passes are paper and to ensure you get them, especially for very popular celebrities (like Ray Park) you will want to be in line before dawn.  These meet and greet are NOT tied to the FP+ you make online. 

However, last year there were FP+ that you made online for SWW shows (see page 1 of this thread for a list of the various shows).  You aren't meeting the celebrities, but they do perform onstage and these DO count against the 3 FP+ you get....and they were Tier 1 so you could not have one of the SWW shows AND something like Toy Story Mania which is also a Tier 1.


----------



## CJK

ConnieB said:


> Yes, the *meet and greet* Fast Passes are paper and to ensure you get them, especially for very popular celebrities (like Ray Park) you will want to be in line before dawn. These meet and greet are NOT tied to the FP+ you make online.
> 
> However, last year there were FP+ that you made online for SWW shows (see page 1 of this thread for a list of the various shows). You aren't meeting the celebrities, but they do perform onstage and these DO count against the 3 FP+ you get....and they were Tier 1 so you could not have one of the SWW shows AND something like Toy Story Mania which is also a Tier 1.



Great info!!  Thank you!!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Only the meet and greet where you actually meet the celebrities and get autographs gives out paper FPs first come first served. You can't make these on MDX. Dont they currently use wristbands though, so it's more difficult to give them to someone else?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> When trying to get a FP to meet the celebrities, is this fast pass on a different system from the other fast passes you work in advance?  In the previous post, Connie mentioned lining up really early to get a fast pass to meet Ray Park.  I'm just wondering how that works in correlation with the regular fast pass system.  Thanks!!


Look on the first post and the fp for celebrities is explained. It's not tied to the fp+. For someone like Ray Park you need to be at the park making the line before 4am. After reading the first post if you still have questions let us know



39CINDERELLA said:


> Very sad day here.  I had to cancel our June 4-18 trip Going in for surgery next week.  There goes our money..  I will be cancelling a lot of SWW meals.    It will be extremely hard not to look here everyday to see who's  coming (celebrities) and all the great happenings to come.  Who am I kidding, I will still be looking..lol  I will post on the June ADR cancell thread in a few minutes.    Here too if you want


So sorry  Hope everything goes Ok


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

*Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine*
*Date:  Friday, June 5, 2015*
*Time:  4:25 PM*
*Guests:  2 Adult*
*Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-F
Date:  Saturday, June 6, 2015
Time:  8:40 AM
Guests:  2 Adults
Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine
Date:  Saturday, June 6, 2015
Time:  4:55 PM
Guests:  2 Adults
Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-F
Date:  Sunday, June 7, 2015
Time:  8:15 AM
Guests:  4 Adult
Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine
Date:  Sunday, June 7, 2015
Time:  4:25 PM
Guests:  4 Adult
Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-F
Date:  Friday, June 12, 2015
Time:  9:10 AM
Guests:  4 Adults

Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi
Date:  Sunday, June 14, 2015
Time:  9:10 AM
Guests:  4 Adult

*


----------



## Itinkso

HCinKC said:


> We have bfast at SciFi one morning, and Jedi Mickey at H&V a different evening. Those are the only ADRs we are doing this time around. About how long do these character meals last? I've never done one before, but I assume they are cycling folks in and out due to reservations.


For SciFi, plan on at least an hour or a little more. They'll probably have a better roaming plan for the characters this year to keep the breakfasts moving along.

For H&V, also plan on at least an hour. The characters at H&V are familiar with the rotation, and they can see where they are going, so the meals don't get backed up. You'll have time to make it to Illuminations from your H&V dinner. Just ask to pay for your meal as soon as you are seated and then you can leave after all the characters have cycled through.


----------



## Itinkso

39CINDERELLA said:


> Very sad day here.  I had to cancel our June 4-18 trip Going in for surgery next week.  There goes our money..  I will be cancelling a lot of SWW meals.    It will be extremely hard not to look here everyday to see who's  coming (celebrities) and all the great happenings to come.  Who am I kidding, I will still be looking..lol  I will post on the June ADR cancell thread in a few minutes.    Here too if you want


Hope everything goes well! Please report back to let us know how you are doing.


----------



## AuntieK

Sorry , that stinks.  Hope everything turns out for the best.


----------



## stardam

Posting here before I post on May cancellations but I'm about to cancel sci-fi bfast for 4 on Monday, May 18th at 9:35 if anyone wants to coordinate.


----------



## hill6

We have never done a SWW before.  I was quite surprised to see that some events will be going on during our May trip.  Got a very late breakfast reservation at Sci Fi Dine In and a dinner at Hollywood and Vine. 

We leave late in the day on May 15th and are not sure if we will spend any time at DHS that day.


----------



## Crew-JTA

39CINDERELLA said:


> Very sad day here.  I had to cancel our June 4-18 trip Going in for surgery next week.  There goes our money..  I will be cancelling a lot of SWW meals.    It will be extremely hard not to look here everyday to see who's  coming (celebrities) and all the great happenings to come.  Who am I kidding, I will still be looking..lol  I will post on the June ADR cancell thread in a few minutes.    Here too if you want



I'm so sorry you have to cancel your trip!  I was just getting on this thread to post that someone was canceling ADRs on the other thread in case anyone needed one. I had no idea you were on this thread, too! I lurk more than post. I've only been once, so I don't have too many answers! 
Anyway, I responded there as well that I would love one of the breakfast times on the 12th or 14th. I think someone posted right before me that they wanted both of those days. Just crossing my fingers that they'll only need one . It's just DS8 and me this year!


----------



## Wendybird55

First of all, though not new to Disney, I am new to SWW - will be attending our first this May..so not to sound stupid, but what does FtF stand for???

Also, I read about the ultimate VIP SWW tour in my Visa newsletter and called yesterday to inquire about booking. The CM didn't hear of it (she was aware of other VIP tours) and put me on hold.
When she got back on the line she said that SWW tours aren't being booked yet and will be offered to select guests. I told her it was in my newsletter. She told me that right now they were taking names and numbers and would get back to guests when booking was available. She asked for my name, phone #, dates I was visiting Disney, # of people in group and preferred date for tour. I asked if she knew the pricing and she didn't. She told me the Ultimate Thrills VIP tour was around $380.si I figure SWW will be at least that, probably more since it includes more meals. So we'll see....


----------



## ConnieB

39CINDERELLA said:


> Very sad day here.  I had to cancel our June 4-18 trip Going in for surgery next week.  There goes our money..  I will be cancelling a lot of SWW meals.    It will be extremely hard not to look here everyday to see who's  coming (celebrities) and all the great happenings to come.  Who am I kidding, I will still be looking..lol  I will post on the June ADR cancell thread in a few minutes.    Here too if you want



Very sad with you....we need a "don't like" button.....I don't like to hear about people cancelling SWW.


39CINDERELLA said:


> *Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine*
> *Date:  Friday, June 5, 2015*
> *Time:  4:25 PM*
> *Guests:  2 Adult*
> *Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-F*
> *Date:  Saturday, June 6, 2015*
> *Time:  8:40 AM*
> *Guests:  2 Adults*
> *Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine*
> *Date:  Saturday, June 6, 2015*
> *Time:  4:55 PM*
> *Guests:  2 Adults*
> *Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-F*
> *Date:  Sunday, June 7, 2015*
> *Time:  8:15 AM*
> *Guests:  4 Adult*
> *Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine*
> *Date:  Sunday, June 7, 2015*
> *Time:  4:25 PM*
> *Guests:  4 Adult*
> *Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-F*
> *Date:  Friday, June 12, 2015*
> *Time:  9:10 AM*
> *Guests:  4 Adults*
> 
> *Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi*
> *Date:  Sunday, June 14, 2015*
> *Time:  9:10 AM*
> *Guests:  4 Adult*



Either you REALLY like expensive character breakfasts, or those looking for SWW meals should watch you closely because you're going to cancel a bunch of meals eventually.   I wonder how many others have done this and that's the reason this sold out so quickly. 

I know it's difficult for those that can only go one or two weekends to know WHICH weekend they want to visit when we know nothing about the celebrities....not the guests, not the hosts, nothing.    Makes me glad we're able to go all of them!


----------



## Itinkso

Wendybird55 said:


> First of all, though not new to Disney, I am new to SWW - will be attending our first this May..so not to sound stupid, but what does FtF stand for???..


FTF is the SWW Dessert Party which includes premium viewing for the parade and then the fireworks. Drinks and ice cream bars are provided during the parade portion. Dessert and beverages/SW themed cocktails included.


----------



## ConnieB

Wendybird55 said:


> First of all, though not new to Disney, I am new to SWW - will be attending our first this May..so not to sound stupid, but what does FtF stand for???
> 
> Also, I read about the ultimate VIP SWW tour in my Visa newsletter and called yesterday to inquire about booking. The CM didn't hear of it (she was aware of other VIP tours) and put me on hold.
> When she got back on the line she said that SWW tours aren't being booked yet and will be offered to select guests. I told her it was in my newsletter. She told me that right now they were taking names and numbers and would get back to guests when booking was available. She asked for my name, phone #, dates I was visiting Disney, # of people in group and preferred date for tour. I asked if she knew the pricing and she didn't. She told me the Ultimate Thrills VIP tour was around $380.si I figure SWW will be at least that, probably more since it includes more meals. So we'll see....



FtF is Feel the Force and if you look on the first page of this thread it will describe this package.  

Sadly many times the announcements go out before the CMs are all briefed on what is happening.   I would try calling back.  I didn't read it word for word because I'm not interested, but just now skimmed and did not see a "call after x date"....so I would ask for a supervisor since it's being announced to all VISA cardholders as being something they should call and reserve now.   Be sure you are calling the number in the brochure, in case it's a special VISA hotline or something.


----------



## Crew-JTA

39Cinderella, you rock!  I'm conflicted as I am happy for my new Galactic breakfast reservation but also sad that you're having surgery and missing SWW!  Hope all goes well


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

Crew-JTA said:


> 39Cinderella, you rock!  I'm conflicted as I am happy for my new Galactic breakfast reservation but also sad that you're having surgery and missing SWW!  Hope all goes well


LOL..thanks 
and me too (sad).   thank you for the well wishes!


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

Itinkso said:


> Hope everything goes well! Please report back to let us know how you are doing.


thank you and I will as soon as I can


----------



## lovingeire

39CINDERELLA said:


> Very sad day here.  I had to cancel our June 4-18 trip Going in for surgery next week.  There goes our money..  I will be cancelling a lot of SWW meals.    It will be extremely hard not to look here everyday to see who's  coming (celebrities) and all the great happenings to come.  Who am I kidding, I will still be looking..lol  I will post on the June ADR cancell thread in a few minutes.    Here too if you want



So sad with you!  Praying surgery goes well!  And there will be a bigger and better trip when you're back up and running!


----------



## yulilin3

hill6 said:


> We have never done a SWW before.  I was quite surprised to see that some events will be going on during our May trip.  Got a very late breakfast reservation at Sci Fi Dine In and a dinner at Hollywood and Vine.
> 
> We leave late in the day on May 15th and are not sure if we will spend any time at DHS that day.


If you are a SW fan even a couple of hours would be cool. Take in the atmopshere, maybe take some pixtures of characters, will you have time to see the parade?



Wendybird55 said:


> First of all, though not new to Disney, I am new to SWW - will be attending our first this May..so not to sound stupid, but what does FtF stand for???
> 
> Also, I read about the ultimate VIP SWW tour in my Visa newsletter and called yesterday to inquire about booking. The CM didn't hear of it (she was aware of other VIP tours) and put me on hold.
> When she got back on the line she said that SWW tours aren't being booked yet and will be offered to select guests. I told her it was in my newsletter. She told me that right now they were taking names and numbers and would get back to guests when booking was available. She asked for my name, phone #, dates I was visiting Disney, # of people in group and preferred date for tour. I asked if she knew the pricing and she didn't. She told me the Ultimate Thrills VIP tour was around $380.si I figure SWW will be at least that, probably more since it includes more meals. So we'll see....





ConnieB said:


> FtF is Feel the Force and if you look on the first page of this thread it will describe this package.
> 
> Sadly many times the announcements go out before the CMs are all briefed on what is happening.   I would try calling back.  I didn't read it word for word because I'm not interested, but just now skimmed and did not see a "call after x date"....so I would ask for a supervisor since it's being announced to all VISA cardholders as being something they should call and reserve now.   Be sure you are* calling the number *in the brochure, in case it's a special VISA hotline or something.


The number on the brochure is the same number for VIP tour services at Disney. They have no info on it and they are aware that the Disney Chase newsletter went out. Like @Wendybird55 said they are just taking numbers of people interested at this point. I'm thinking they'll release the details by the end of the month


----------



## yulilin3

13 weeks until weekend I


----------



## Wendybird55

Thanks for the info everyone. I have my Breakfast and Dinner SWW ADRs made...really looking forward to the breakfast.  So now I just have to keep ears and eyes open for FtF and VIP Tour. Obviously will do one or the other..it all depends upon how much they charge for the tour. I am assuming when available, like Wishes Dessert, you can make FtF ADRS through Disney Dinning #.


----------



## yulilin3

Wendybird55 said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. I have my Breakfast and Dinner SWW ADRs made...really looking forward to the breakfast.  So now I just have to keep ears and eyes open for FtF and VIP Tour. Obviously will do one or the other..it all depends upon how much they charge for the tour. I am assuming when available, like Wishes Dessert, you can make FtF ADRS through Disney Dinning #.


last year the VIP SWW tour was $499 per person. FtF  was around $60. We expect the price for FtF to go up a bit this year. Last year FtF was only bookable thru the wdw-dine line for the first couple of weeks then they opened it so you could get it thru MDE or the website


----------



## lovethattink

The Star Wars cruises just went up in price about $200 today.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

One of my 501st brother's little ones in her ewok costume, HOW CUTE IS THIS!?! So talented, what a costume, well done!!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

39CINDERELLA said:


> Very sad day here.  I had to cancel our June 4-18 trip Going in for surgery next week.  There goes our money..  I will be cancelling a lot of SWW meals.    It will be extremely hard not to look here everyday to see who's  coming (celebrities) and all the great happenings to come.  Who am I kidding, I will still be looking..lol  I will post on the June ADR cancell thread in a few minutes.    Here too if you want




Oh no I am so sorry... will be sending all the good vibes and happy thoughts your way next week...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Found another cute thing this morning 

http://tartasdecoradasfondant.net/t...d-encargo/tarta-star-wars-boda-wedding-cake-2


----------



## Candleshoe

The Sunrise Student said:


> Found another cute thing this morning
> 
> http://tartasdecoradasfondant.net/t...d-encargo/tarta-star-wars-boda-wedding-cake-2


adorable!  And so is that ewok costume!!


----------



## ogalban

Any word on this year SWW Merchandise?


----------



## yulilin3

ogalban said:


> Any word on this year SWW Merchandise?


Nope, that will be available around April unless they announce a merchandise event like last year


----------



## ogalban

yulilin3 said:


> Nope, that will be available around April unless they announce a merchandise event like last year


 
Gracias!


----------



## yulilin3

ogalban said:


> Gracias!


De Nada


----------



## yulilin3

Happy Valentines day everyone


----------



## msmama

My son and I made "YODA one for my Valentine!" cards a few years ago.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

The Sunrise Student said:


> Oh no I am so sorry... will be sending all the good vibes and happy thoughts your way next week...


thank you! I love my DIS family!


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

The Sunrise Student said:


> Oh no I am so sorry... will be sending all the good vibes and happy thoughts your way next week...


thank you! I love my DIS family!


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

lovingeire said:


> So sad with you!  Praying surgery goes well!  And there will be a bigger and better trip when you're back up and running!


thank you very much!!  that is what I am hoping for too (trip)  will plan on 2016 SWW


----------



## lovingeire

The Sunrise Student said:


> One of my 501st brother's little ones in her ewok costume, HOW CUTE IS THIS!?! So talented, what a costume, well done!!!
> View attachment 2546



I am dying!  This is so cute! And I love me some ewoks!  Eeek!


----------



## OZMom

I'm sure this is a silly question, but I'm gonna ask it anyways. I know to get the VIP tour, you have to call to book it. When they release the FTF package, where do you book it under? Is it in dining, or special events like MVMCP and MNSSHP? I'm just wondering where I should be keeping an eye out since there is some speculation that it may not be announced since the character dining wasn't.


----------



## Itinkso

OZMom said:


> I'm sure this is a silly question, but I'm gonna ask it anyways. I know to get the VIP tour, you have to call to book it. When they release the FTF package, where do you book it under? Is it in dining, or special events like MVMCP and MNSSHP? I'm just wondering where I should be keeping an eye out since there is some speculation that it may not be announced since the character dining wasn't.


It will be under Dining as it's considered a Dessert Party. But, keep watching this Thread and as soon as it's posted, call Dining to book. It may be a day or two before it shows up online for booking.


----------



## Dani C

Are the late breakfast reservations (Sci-Fi) rushed?  I know they are as late as 11:00, and I wasn't certain when they start the lunch change-over, so do you still have time to really enjoy the meal and characters this late?


----------



## Itinkso

Dani C said:


> Are the late breakfast reservations (Sci-Fi) rushed?  I know they are as late as 11:00, and I wasn't certain when they start the lunch change-over, so do you still have time to really enjoy the meal and characters this late?


Dani - you'll have plenty of time for breakfast. Lunch doesn't begin until after 12:00. The characters will be able to roam to your table and you'll be able to watch the full reel of movie clips. 

DD was involved with both meals last year and it was a work in progress from the opening meal with the execs through the full duration of SWWs... roaming and timing was refined. It should be off to a good start this year.


----------



## Dani C

Itinkso said:


> Dani - you'll have plenty of time for breakfast. Lunch doesn't begin until after 12:00. The characters will be able to roam to your table and you'll be able to watch the full reel of movie clips.
> 
> DD was involved with both meals last year and it was a work in progress from the opening meal with the execs through the full duration of SWWs... roaming and timing was refined. It should be off to a good start this year.



Thank you!


----------



## hill6

yulilin3 said:


> If you are a SW fan even a couple of hours would be cool. Take in the atmopshere, maybe take some pixtures of characters, will you have time to see the parade?




Will need to find a schedule of events for the day.   We have lunch at Via Napoli at 12:45 and have to head to the airport around 4 pm.


----------



## yulilin3

hill6 said:


> Will need to find a schedule of events for the day.   We have lunch at Via Napoli at 12:45 and have to head to the airport around 4 pm.


We'll have a schedule once the shows are announced with the fp+. The parade should be 11:30am, the shows are usually in the afternoon, after 1pm


----------



## yulilin3

Talked to cast members at JTA sign ups yesterday and, as expected, they have no clue if sign ups will be at Indiana Jones during SWW. This is not a surprise the poor CM are the last to know anything. They also said that the sign ups being done outside the park was just a test but don't know if or when they'll be done that way again


----------



## prgal0715

Just made resort reservations for my second ever SWW!! Last year was so much fun - how could I possibly stay away?


----------



## Koh1977

prgal0715 said:


> Just made resort reservations for my second ever SWW!! Last year was so much fun - how could I possibly stay away?



where are you staying?


----------



## OZMom

Is it possible to see Fantasmic and do the dessert party for FTF? 

Also, I asked when I called today and the CM said keep an eye out next week because they are releasing new deals and possibly the FTF. However the same CM told me our dining plan would be $600 for 2 people for 2 days....soooo I wouldn't place any bets on it.


----------



## Itinkso

OZMom said:


> Is it possible to see Fantasmic and do the dessert party for FTF?
> 
> Also, I asked when I called today and the CM said keep an eye out next week because they are releasing new deals and possibly the FTF. However the same CM told me our dining plan would be $600 for 2 people for 2 days....soooo I wouldn't place any bets on it.


Yes! Plan on the 2nd Fant at 10:30 and you'll be able to enjoy the FTF desserts and have a good view of the fireworks.


----------



## OZMom

Itinkso said:


> Yes! Plan on the 2nd Fant at 10:30 and you'll be able to enjoy the FTF desserts and have a good view of the fireworks.



Perfect. We have the Mama Melrose Fantasmic package, which only includes the first showing I believe. Maybe we'll just hand off our special seating tickets to someone and have the meal anyways.


----------



## ConnieB

OZMom said:


> Is it possible to see Fantasmic and do the dessert party for FTF?
> 
> Also, I asked when I called today and the CM said keep an eye out next week because they are releasing new deals and possibly the FTF. However the same CM told me our dining plan would be $600 for 2 people for 2 days....soooo I wouldn't place any bets on it.



Hmmm, let's hope that the "new deals" don't include that pricing scheme for the dining, lol.


----------



## inkedupmomma

ConnieB said:


> Last year Ray Park (aka Darth Maul) was there for at least one of the weekends (or was it more?)....so if you can hold off choosing your weekend to visit, I would wait until the celebrities are announced (I think the guess is that they "should" be announced by early March).   You'll need to stand in line starting in the wee hours for a FP to meet him, but he also does a show that showcases his moves.   A very select few kids were picked to go on stage with him.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Aura Sing was a "wandering" character so you'll have to watch for her, but she was out each weekend as I recall.



Oops, I should clarify, I meant "fake" darth maul, not ray parl (although my son would love to meet him as well.) Would he also be a roaming character? Also, do the roamers stop for pics and book signing? We will be in WDW for the first 2 weekends of SWW, so we should be able to cover quite a bit.  If FtF is released, I will also be booking that. Would booking on the first day of SWW be best, or wait until later in the trip? I thought first to start the trip off with a bang 


Thank you for the quick reply! I replied (or so I thought) the other day, but realized it never went through... still figuring out the "new" disboards


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> Oops, I should clarify, I meant "fake" darth maul, not ray parl (although my son would love to meet him as well.) Would he also be a roaming character? Also, do the roamers stop for pics and book signing? We will be in WDW for the first 2 weekends of SWW, so we should be able to cover quite a bit.  If FtF is released, I will also be booking that. Would booking on the first day of SWW be best, or wait until later in the trip? I thought first to start the trip off with a bang
> 
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply! I replied (or so I thought) the other day, but realized it never went through... still figuring out the "new" disboards


Darth Maul )the character) has a dedicated line so he's not roaming. His line is usually about 30 min. long unless you catch him on his first set (last year it was around 10am)
The roaming characters do stop and sign and take pictures


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> Darth Maul )the character) has a dedicated line so he's not roaming. His line is usually about 30 min. long unless you catch him on his first set (last year it was around 10am)
> The roaming characters do stop and sign and take pictures



Ok, do you know if his area will be listed on calendar? Maybe I can line up ahead of time. We won't die without meeting him (or anyone else of that matter), we are just stoked to soak up the SW atmosphere!


----------



## lovethattink

inkedupmomma said:


> Ok, do you know if his area will be listed on calendar? Maybe I can line up ahead of time. We won't die without meeting him (or anyone else of that matter), we are just stoked to soak up the SW atmosphere!



As soon at KTP finds out location and time the first day of SWW, it will be published in his SWW info. Not sure if that's available for everyone or just character locator members.


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> Ok, do you know if his area will be listed on calendar? Maybe I can line up ahead of time. We won't die without meeting him (or anyone else of that matter), we are just stoked to soak up the SW atmosphere!


Last year he was right next to the old entrance to Backlot Tour, there are rumors that this year he's moving to the area next to Studio Catering by the restrooms. As for actual schedules for characters Disney has not disclosed the times for any sets of any SWW characters, only a general, 8am to 7pm sort of thing. But like Itinkso said KtP usually gets times and posts them on his site. I'll also be there the first Friday and will try and find out as much info on character times as I can


----------



## ConnieB

inkedupmomma said:


> Oops, I should clarify, I meant "fake" darth maul, not ray parl (although my son would love to meet him as well.) Would he also be a roaming character? Also, do the roamers stop for pics and book signing? We will be in WDW for the first 2 weekends of SWW, so we should be able to cover quite a bit.  If FtF is released, I will also be booking that. Would booking on the first day of SWW be best, or wait until later in the trip? I thought first to start the trip off with a bang
> 
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply! I replied (or so I thought) the other day, but realized it never went through... still figuring out the "new" disboards



No, Ray Park isn't going to be a roaming character, but the "fake" characters will stop for photos....some will interact with you, some just kinda pause to let you snap a photo and continue their character movements.  

I don't think it makes a big difference what day you do the FtF.....if starting with a bang works for your family, go for it.  My family tends to do the "big" stuff nearer to the end of our visits.....anticipation and all that.   When the girls were younger I always felt like if we did a big thing first they were expecting the same level of wonderful all the rest of the visit, lol.   Obviously there are pros and cons for either way of doing it.....the main thing probably just being sure it happens, who cares when, lol. 

Considering that the meals were never officially announced and now are difficult to get, there is a chance that FtF will just be quietly added to the reservations so being flexible about what day you want it might make that process easier....just take the first one you can!   It's almost scary how quickly things are booking up this year.....I am almost worried it is going to be even more crowded this year.  Maybe fans are wanting a "fix" in anticipation of the movie coming out. 

Now...if Disney would just tell us who is hosting and who will be a guest....I'm all for anticipation, but...sigh....I want to know already!


----------



## OZMom

ConnieB said:


> It's almost scary how quickly things are booking up this year.....I am almost worried it is going to be even more crowded this year.  *Maybe fans are wanting a "fix" in anticipation of the movie coming out.*
> 
> Now...if Disney would just tell us who is hosting and who will be a guest....I'm all for anticipation, but...sigh....I want to know already!



This is kind of why we chose this year instead of waiting until next year and bringing the kids. Not because we wanted a "fix" necessarily, but because I figured the movie coming out in December will breed a whole new group of fans who will flood SWW next year. If things get crowded enough, maybe they will spread things out ,like with food and wine or flower and garden, over a few months and during the week? I know it's unlikely, but a girl can hope


----------



## ConnieB

OZMom said:


> This is kind of why we chose this year instead of waiting until next year and bringing the kids. Not because we wanted a "fix" necessarily, but because I figured the movie coming out in December will breed a whole new group of fans who will flood SWW next year. If things get crowded enough, maybe they will spread things out ,like with food and wine or flower and garden, over a few months and during the week? I know it's unlikely, but a girl can hope



I think the reason the keep it to weekends only, is that crazies like me now stay for 5 weeks, lol.   So yeah on weekends I'm over at DHS...but the rest of those days I'm wandering around the other parks, resorts, stores, restaurants (ok not so much us since we stay off site).


----------



## OZMom

ConnieB said:


> I think the reason the keep it to weekends only, is that crazies like me now stay for 5 weeks, lol.   So yeah on weekends I'm over at DHS...but the rest of those days I'm wandering around the other parks, resorts, stores, restaurants (ok not so much us since we stay off site).



WOW 5 weeks!! I wish! I told my husband if we ever win the lotto we will take a month long trip to Disney while they complete all the work on our house  

Seriously though, is there enough to fill up 5 weekends at SWW? I only have 1 day planned currently, but I'm starting to second guess my touring strategy. We will most likely not do a lot of character meets, probably not a lot of autographs, unless there's someone BIG there the weekend we're there. We really just want to go for the "atmosphere" and the shows.


----------



## lovethattink

ConnieB said:


> I think the reason the keep it to weekends only, is that crazies like me now stay for 5 weeks, lol.   So yeah on weekends I'm over at DHS...but the rest of those days I'm wandering around the other parks, resorts, stores, restaurants (ok not so much us since we stay off site).



Wow! You're more ambitious than us. We stay all 5 weekends but go home in between.


----------



## lovethattink

OZMom said:


> WOW 5 weeks!! I wish! I told my husband if we ever win the lotto we will take a month long trip to Disney while they complete all the work on our house
> 
> Seriously though, is there enough to fill up 5 weekends at SWW? I only have 1 day planned currently, but I'm starting to second guess my touring strategy. We will most likely not do a lot of character meets, probably not a lot of autographs, unless there's someone BIG there the weekend we're there. We really just want to go for the "atmosphere" and the shows.



There is enough. We still didn't get to do everything last year. We missed 2 characters.


----------



## bsb

Hi! I have been following this post for a while now, cant wait for SWW!! I have a question, is opening day crazy? We will be there for the first weekend and I have us planning on going Friday because I read they are the slowest days. Now I am rethinking it because it is the first day. We have a baby that we have never taken to Disney before so the slowest day the best so we can get as much done as we can. Do you think we should switch it to that saturday or sunday? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## mesaboy2

bsb said:


> Hi! I have been following this post for a while now, cant wait for SWW!! I have a question, *is opening day crazy*? We will be there for the first weekend and I have us planning on going Friday because I read they are the slowest days. Now I am rethinking it because it is the first day. We have a baby that we have never taken to Disney before so the slowest day the best so we can get as much done as we can. Do you think we should switch it to that saturday or sunday? Thanks for any advice!



Unless you are going for the purpose of shopping for LE merchandise, it's not any busier than other SWW Fridays.  The only other thing I can think of that might make one weekend busier than others are the celebrity guests--otherwise most everything is the same.


----------



## lovethattink

bsb said:


> Hi! I have been following this post for a while now, cant wait for SWW!! I have a question, is opening day crazy? We will be there for the first weekend and I have us planning on going Friday because I read they are the slowest days. Now I am rethinking it because it is the first day. We have a baby that we have never taken to Disney before so the slowest day the best so we can get as much done as we can. Do you think we should switch it to that saturday or sunday? Thanks for any advice!



Opening Day is unique. There are some unknowns, like character times and locations. Media is usually there in force that day, local news crews and bloggers. Collectors are there for merchandise so Darth Mall will have long lines early.


----------



## ConnieB

lovethattink said:


> Wow! You're more ambitious than us. We stay all 5 weekends but go home in between.



Right now we live in Arizona, so that's a bit more commuting then I can handle, lol.    Sooooooon we hope to be in Florida permanently (though if you ask my husband he thinks the girls and I have already moved there....5 weeks in May/June, 2 in Aug/Sep and 4 in Nov/Dec this year.)


----------



## ConnieB

OZMom said:


> WOW 5 weeks!! I wish! I told my husband if we ever win the lotto we will take a month long trip to Disney while they complete all the work on our house
> 
> Seriously though, is there enough to fill up 5 weekends at SWW? I only have 1 day planned currently, but I'm starting to second guess my touring strategy. We will most likely not do a lot of character meets, probably not a lot of autographs, unless there's someone BIG there the weekend we're there. We really just want to go for the "atmosphere" and the shows.




I guess that depends on how rabid a fan you are, lol.   Each weekend there is at least 2 guests doing meet and greets...so my girls are in line Friday morning for one, Saturday morning for the other....and they left Sunday morning for either one of the hosts M&G (which are usually much easier to get).  Sunday morning was also the "if we didn't get there early enough to get a FP for someone" day...but it never came to that because they were there pretty early.     Besides the M&G there are dozens and dozens of non-FP things to do......all the major characters in costume for photos, wandering Photopass photographers to take "special" photos, the merchandise tent to go through at least once and if you want to look at every.single.item like they do, it's a 1-2 hour event (funny thing, we bought very little), and then outside the tent there are just characters wandering everywhere, and that changes every week (though there are some "regulars").   There is a lot to do and I can't imagine how anyone can do it all in one weekend....and I absolutely think it impossible in one day.  Do you need to be there all 5 weekends.....no way.....but we tend to do really long trips, and are very fortunate to be able to do it.

Oh, and before someone thinks we did win a lottery...nope, my husband travels for a living, racking up points....and since he's a wonderful dad/hubby, WE get to use all his points.    Because we stay so long, we rent a house instead of stay in a hotel, so we can cook and have room to spread out.  We save the hotel points he racks up for our other travelling....like next week to DC and in March we'll be in Texas.   This year is probably the absolutely most travelling we have planned....139 days planned so far (only about half Disney).


----------



## ConnieB

bsb said:


> Hi! I have been following this post for a while now, cant wait for SWW!! I have a question, is opening day crazy? We will be there for the first weekend and I have us planning on going Friday because I read they are the slowest days. Now I am rethinking it because it is the first day. We have a baby that we have never taken to Disney before so the slowest day the best so we can get as much done as we can. Do you think we should switch it to that saturday or sunday? Thanks for any advice!



If you're going the first weekend, I would definitely do Friday.....the media will be around a lot like others have said, but the locals will be waiting until Saturday and Sunday.  No matter which weekend, the Sat/Sun are always more crowded than a Friday.   With the exception of the M&G and the shows, most things are "all day", so if you and the baby need to go back to the room for a nap, I suggest after lunch when the heat is the worst, then come back and wander some more.


----------



## OZMom

I will leave the second day open in case we need a second day then! Thanks for the advice! We have family that owns a home about an hour away from Disney and have offered several times for us to stay there, but we got such a great deal with a PIN this trip, it wasn't really worth it to rent the car.


----------



## Brandiwlf

My boys want to know if you can meet jar jar binks and yoda? Are lines long for them, I'm thinking not  so much for jar jar lol!


----------



## lovethattink

Brandiwlf said:


> My boys want to know if you can meet jar jar binks and yoda? Are lines long for them, I'm thinking not  so much for jar jar lol!



No Yoda or Jarjar. I am hopeful though that Yoda will appear one day as Constantine did during the villain event. Maybe not this year, but sometime down the road.


----------



## OZMom

Someone just dumped a whole bunch of Star Wars meals. I grabbed a Galactic breakfast and saw a few Jedi Mickeys


----------



## yulilin3

more details on SW at Sea http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...racters-film-screenings-celebrities-and-more/


----------



## Brandiwlf

Thanks, is jabba the hut around?


----------



## lovethattink

This is exactly what allears and  Missyrose posted last week in their blogs.  

Also, Disney cruise line said episode vii screenings!!!



yulilin3 said:


> more details on SW at Sea http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...racters-film-screenings-celebrities-and-more/


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Thanks, is jabba the hut around?


Nope, you can find the complete list from last year on KtP site http://www.kennythepirate.com/2012/08/08/star-wars-weekends-map-and-character-schedule/
rumored to be available for this years meet and greets are Ezra and Sabine from Rebels


----------



## lovethattink

I'd like to see Han and Leia. They were in the Christmas parade.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> I'd like to see Han and Leia. They were in the Christmas parade.


last year they held auditions for Han Solo, I guess they didn't find the right person but now that he appeared at the Christmas Parade maybe we'll have him for meet and greets


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> last year they held auditions for Han Solo, I guess they didn't find the right person but now that he appeared at the Christmas Parade maybe we'll have him for meet and greets



Fingers crossed.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> last year they held auditions for Han Solo, I guess they didn't find the right person but now that he appeared at the Christmas Parade maybe we'll have him for meet and greets


Can't the guy doing Indy do double duty?


----------



## Skywise

Regarding Star Wars Sci-fi dine-in breakfast - I made the reservations at sci-fi dine in for 6/5 at 10:30am through the normal dining reservation page.  I just noticed that they have an actual Star Wars sci-fi dine-in breakfast page now.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-dine-in-galactic-breakfast/

I presume I am reserved for the star wars breakfast even though I signed up through the typical sci-fi dine in breakfast?  Right?!  RIGHT?!?  
EDIT --

Nevermind - just checked my itinerary and it says star wars sci-fi dine in.


----------



## ConnieB

lovethattink said:


> This is exactly what allears and  Missyrose posted last week in their blogs.
> 
> Also, Disney cruise line said episode vii screenings!!!




Yes, but the first sailing isn't until 2016....so all of us will have already seen VII what, a dozen times or more?


----------



## lovethattink

ConnieB said:


> Yes, but the first sailing isn't until 2016....so all of us will have already seen VII what, a dozen times or more?




And more on the boat!!


----------



## ConnieB

lovethattink said:


> And more on the boat!!



Ok, I've never been on a cruise...but honestly, I can't imagine wanting to spend that much money to sit and watch movies that I can do at home!   Yes, there is something to be said for being surrounded by hundreds of other fans, instead of just me and the girls.......but I tend to want to do the stuff I can't do somewhere else when I'm paying good money to be somewhere.  Now...watching a SW movie on my tablet on the plane ride to Florida....yeah, we already do that, lol.   But, then the main reason I keep resisting going on a cruise is I don't know that there would be enough to keep me entertained....I'm not a "sit and sunbathe/relax" kinda person.


----------



## lovethattink

ConnieB said:


> Ok, I've never been on a cruise...but honestly, I can't imagine wanting to spend that much money to sit and watch movies that I can do at home!   Yes, there is something to be said for being surrounded by hundreds of other fans, instead of just me and the girls.......but I tend to want to do the stuff I can't do somewhere else when I'm paying good money to be somewhere.  Now...watching a SW movie on my tablet on the plane ride to Florida....yeah, we already do that, lol.   But, then the main reason I keep resisting going on a cruise is I don't know that there would be enough to keep me entertained....I'm not a "sit and sunbathe/relax" kinda person.



Maybe it will be on the all movie channel on the boat?

Only 1 day of the cruise is Star Wars day. There are 3 days at sea. 2 of which are not Star Wars days. Hopefully,  there will be elements of SW throughout each day. And we will do those.  But this is our 4th Western Caribbean cruise. We are there for the SW stuff. First time ever on the Fantasy though. So I do plan to explore the ship. Won't miss the stage shows either.


----------



## lovethattink

@ConnieB  Check out a Fantasy cruise Navigator. There are activities all day and evening. We've always needed a vacation from our vacation after.  This time well take it easy at ds' pace. Only once did we make time for swimming. Too much going on otherwise.


----------



## HCinKC

lovethattink said:


> No Yoda or Jarjar. I am hopeful though that Yoda will appear one day as Constantine did during the villain event. Maybe not this year, but sometime down the road.


Hold it...OT...can you direct me to some info on this? ODS would love this event, too. He would have to get in line behind DH and me though.

Regarding FtF, is it pay there or pay ahead of time?

And we are currently planning on the first Friday and Sunday. We will do morning to early afternoon, rest or park hop, and come back in the evening...I think. Or we may get sucked into the Star Wars abyss, only to emerge because we were kicked out at close. The baby's sleep needs be damned!


----------



## mmafan

ive been away for a few days any updates.....FTF ect.......thanks


----------



## jennab113

I called today and asked about the VIP tour. It wasn't available, but they also didn't offer to take my name and number and call me when it is. I guess I'll keep trying until they do.


----------



## lovethattink

HCinKC said:


> Hold it...OT...can you direct me to some info on this? ODS would love this event, too. He would have to get in line behind DH and me though.
> 
> Regarding FtF, is it pay there or pay ahead of time?
> 
> And we are currently planning on the first Friday and Sunday. We will do morning to early afternoon, rest or park hop, and come back in the evening...I think. Or we may get sucked into the Star Wars abyss, only to emerge because we were kicked out at close. The baby's sleep needs be damned!



http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...lains-unleashed-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## HCinKC

Much obliged! Not sure how I missed it, but I do have razor-like focus on SWW...


----------



## ConnieB

HCinKC said:


> The baby's sleep needs be damned!



That's what strollers are for!


----------



## hydrotony

HCinKC said:


> Much obliged! Not sure how I missed it, but I do have razor-like focus on SWW...



Villains Unleashed was such a total mess that they need major changes before it is tried again. If you only wanted to see the shows and fireworks, it was doable but the park was so over-sold that lines for autographs were 2-4 hours for some. Since the event lasted only 5 hours, lots of unhappy people. Merchandise sales were a disaster, no plans, no directions, no one knew where to go, sellers were just as clueless. It was so bad that Disney refunded everyone who wanted it.


----------



## inkedupmomma

lovethattink said:


> As soon at KTP finds out location and time the first day of SWW, it will be published in his SWW info. Not sure if that's available for everyone or just character locator members.





yulilin3 said:


> Last year he was right next to the old entrance to Backlot Tour, there are rumors that this year he's moving to the area next to Studio Catering by the restrooms. As for actual schedules for characters Disney has not disclosed the times for any sets of any SWW characters, only a general, 8am to 7pm sort of thing. But like Itinkso said KtP usually gets times and posts them on his site. I'll also be there the first Friday and will try and find out as much info on character times as I can


*Thanks guys! I will be following you Yulilin! Appreciate it!
*


ConnieB said:


> No, Ray Park isn't going to be a roaming character, but the "fake" characters will stop for photos....some will interact with you, some just kinda pause to let you snap a photo and continue their character movements.
> *oops again, I know Ray Park won't be roaming, I meant a "fake" darth maul, or character version of him. Glad to know they will stop for a pic!
> *
> I don't think it makes a big difference what day you do the FtF.....if starting with a bang works for your family, go for it.  My family tends to do the "big" stuff nearer to the end of our visits.....anticipation and all that.   When the girls were younger I always felt like if we did a big thing first they were expecting the same level of wonderful all the rest of the visit, lol.   Obviously there are pros and cons for either way of doing it.....the main thing probably just being sure it happens, who cares when, lol.
> *I should have mentioned, we are "going all out" this trip,....my husband just doesn't know it yet Its his birthday, so the following Friday (22) I am doing an in room celebration surprise and custom cake at Ohana for dinner.. I think if I do the FtF package the first friday, he won't see the surprises coming on his actual birthday! *
> Considering that the meals were never officially announced and now are difficult to get, there is a chance that FtF will just be quietly added to the reservations so being flexible about what day you want it might make that process easier....just take the first one you can!   It's almost scary how quickly things are booking up this year.....I am almost worried it is going to be even more crowded this year.  Maybe fans are wanting a "fix" in anticipation of the movie coming out.
> 
> Now...if Disney would just tell us who is hosting and who will be a guest....I'm all for anticipation, but...sigh....I want to know already!



*and now to sound like a real newb... what do you mean by hosting and guest?? *


----------



## lovethattink

inkedupmomma said:


> *and now to sound like a real newb... what do you mean by hosting and guest?? *



There is always a celebrity host who is at sww the entire time James Arnold Taylor wad the most recent host along with Ashley Eckstein.  

Each weekend there are celebrity guests who sign autographs in a fp meet and greet.  People line up for these fp during the wee hours before the park opens. Theses celebrity guests also appear in the parade and a show.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Somebody was asking about the character meals. Just to say me and my wife ( she is not as much a SW fan as I but went to please me because she's sweet ) both really enjoyed the HW & V SW themed dinner last year. I think I ate my own body weight in Yoda cookies and Batha blue ice cream! In fact I was frantically trying to get an ADR for this year but it's fully booked for our dates :-( I will keep trying. 

The characters were awseome. Spent loads of time with us. I am disabled and all of them came and sat next to me in my seat saving me to have to transfer to wheelchair which I was blown away by. We didn't do the breakfast so not sure what that was like but I see other people have offered advise.


----------



## HCinKC

hydrotony said:


> Villains Unleashed was such a total mess that they need major changes before it is tried again. If you only wanted to see the shows and fireworks, it was doable but the park was so over-sold that lines for autographs were 2-4 hours for some. Since the event lasted only 5 hours, lots of unhappy people. Merchandise sales were a disaster, no plans, no directions, no one knew where to go, sellers were just as clueless. *It was so bad that Disney refunded everyone who wanted it.*


Yikes! You would think they could get it (mostly) right given all of the other special events they host throughout the year. It sounds like it was failed before it began if it only lasted 5 hours! Seems like a weekend or two would be the way to go. Hopefully, they give it another go rather than dumping it altogether.


----------



## HCinKC

ConnieB said:


> That's what strollers are for!


And husbands who sometimes just have to take on for the "team".


----------



## OZMom

2 questions. My galactic breakfast is for 8:10, will they let us in before the park opens or will we have to fight the crowd at rope drop? Also, it's showing that it's 2 DDP credits? Is that correct? It's only $50 OOP.


----------



## Cluelyss

OZMom said:


> 2 questions. My galactic breakfast is for 8:10, will they let us in before the park opens or will we have to fight the crowd at rope drop? Also, it's showing that it's 2 DDP credits? Is that correct? It's only $50 OOP.


Yes, the breakfast is 2 credits on the DDP. Also, the park "unofficially" opens around 7:30 on SWW days, so you will be fine getting to your reservation on time. In fact, if you want to see the Stormtroopers welcome show, you will want to be in the park around 7:40.


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> 2 questions. My galactic breakfast is for 8:10, will they let us in before the park opens or will we have to fight the crowd at rope drop? Also, it's showing that it's 2 DDP credits? Is that correct? It's only $50 OOP.





Cluelyss said:


> Yes, the breakfast is 2 credits on the DDP. Also, the park "unofficially" opens around 7:30 on SWW days, so you will be fine getting to your reservation on time. In fact, if you want to see the Stormtroopers welcome show, you will want to be in the park around 7:40.


Just to add. The park opens at 7:30am but they hold you at the intersection of Hollywood and Vine for the Stormtrooper welcome show, so the park really opens up around 7:50am . If you're going to breakfast just walk down Hollywood Blvd and make a left toward ABC Commissary


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> If you're going to breakfast just walk down Hollywood Blvd and make a left toward ABC Commissary


 So sad. We can no longer use AI nor the Hat for giving directions to Commissary Lane and Chewie. I will miss the Hat!


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> So sad. We can no longer use AI nor the Hat for giving directions to Commissary Lane and Chewie. I will miss the Hat!


Now we can say "The Location Formerly Known as The Hat"


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> Just to add. The park opens at 7:30am but they hold you at the intersection of Hollywood and Vine for the Stormtrooper welcome show, so the park really opens up around 7:50am . If you're going to breakfast just walk down Hollywood Blvd and make a left toward ABC Commissary


I plan on RD Sunday morning of the first weekend. We have no plans for the celebrity autograph FP lines, so what would be a good time for a good view of the Stormtroopers? If we are there by 7, will we still be able to see them, or will we be pretty far back? We can do earlier, especially since I am sure we will all be up early with excitement. We could do Friday morning, but I was trying to spread out our early mornings/late nights, so that we aren't too tired on any one day. <-- Is why I didn't mention Saturday, as we have plans to take it slower at AK that day. Though, I suppose we could do RD and head to AK after.
/endoutloudthoughtprocess


----------



## Itinkso

HCinKC said:


> I plan on RD Sunday morning of the first weekend. We have no plans for the celebrity autograph FP lines, so what would be a good time for a good view of the Stormtroopers? If we are there by 7, will we still be able to see them, or will we be pretty far back? We can do earlier, especially since I am sure we will all be up early with excitement. We could do Friday morning, but I was trying to spread out our early mornings/late nights, so that we aren't too tired on any one day. <-- Is why I didn't mention Saturday, as we have plans to take it slower at AK that day. Though, I suppose we could do RD and head to AK after.
> /endoutloudthoughtprocess


By arriving at 7:00, you'll be able to see them without any problem. The Troopers are atop mini-floats and can easily be seen.


----------



## OZMom

Does anyone need a Jedi Mickey at H&V for 2 people. It's on May 16 at 4:15? I grabbed it this morning and DH is not interested in going. I don't want to just drop it if someone here can use it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just posted by Disney... JAT back this year... Mall location, show location... Not much other detail yet but hopefully soon...?

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-force-star-wars-weekends-is-getting-closer/

"The Force is growing stronger here at Walt Disney World Resort as the galaxy prepares for this year’s _Star Wars_Weekends. If you’re as big a fan of the annual Disney’s Hollywood Studios event as I am, you’ll be excited to learn that several crowd-favorites are back in 2015, including James Arnold Taylor! Known for voicing characters such as Obi-Wan Kenobi on “_Star Wars_: The Clone Wars,” Taylor will host the Stars of the Saga talk show with everyone’s favorite stormtrooper preshow at a new, larger location in Theater of the Stars on Sunset Boulevard.

Darth’s Mall is also moving to a new and expanded complex near Streets of America, where you can find _Star Wars_-themed and exclusive event merchandise just for _Star Wars_ Weekends 2015.

One of my favorite out-of-this-world experiences to catch this year is the Jedi Mickey’s _Star Wars_ Dine at Hollywood and Vine. My day just wouldn’t be complete without dinner surrounded by my favorite Disney pals dressed in their _Star Wars_ best!

The galaxy won’t be so far, far away when beloved and iconic _Star Wars_ characters assemble and “Summon the Force” each night for a grand celebration, including a look back at your greatest moments throughout the day on social media. For the finale, the night sky will erupt in an interstellar frenzy of fireworks as “Symphony in the Stars” salutes the saga’s most dramatic stories and brings you as close to the Force as you can get.

We’re still gathering all your favorite droids and scoundrels, so stay tuned to the Disney Parks Blog and _StarWars_.com for the latest updates. As we announced in December, the fun comes to our galaxy Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays from May 15 – June 14, 2015. Check out _StarWars_Weekends.com for all the must-know event details.

Are you planning on joining the Force? If so, which characters are you looking forward to seeing the most? For my boys, it’s the Jawas – they love to trade with those little guys! Let us know your favorites in the comments!"


----------



## inkedupmomma

Just saw this on my FB page and thought I should share!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-force-star-wars-weekends-is-getting-closer/


----------



## yulilin3

Well I guess this confirms that the SW shows will be at Theater of the Stars...On the upside I'm loving the logo


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Well I guess this confirms that the SW shows will be at Theater of the Stars...On the upside I'm loving the logo
> View attachment 78682



And sounds like Darth's Mall will be at the 2nd location for Oaken's.


----------



## Skywise

It.

Begins.

AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Brandiwlf

So will they not have the beauty and the beast show during sww?


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> So will they not have the beauty and the beast show during sww?


From another site the B&B shows will be done only in the mornings and then the afternoon will be all SW shows


----------



## lovethattink

Brandiwlf said:


> So will they not have the beauty and the beast show during sww?



Rumor someone posted earlier in the thread suggested that B&B would be at different times, but still shown.


----------



## lovethattink

I find this lack of air conditioning disturbing...


----------



## Brandiwlf

Also, is that Theater bigger than the one used in the past- do you think it will be easier to see the Special shows without fp+?


----------



## Itinkso

lovethattink said:


> I find this lack of air conditioning disturbing...


And the thunderstorms, too! 

Perhaps they are bringing in big name celebrities where they need the larger venue?

Or, because there aren't many seasonal entertainment CMs, having B&B only in the mornings frees up a lot of CMs to then be SWW roaming CMs in the afternoons. A very interesting move...


----------



## yulilin3

First post updated. Not only lack of A/C but the shows are now at the mercy of the weather. I'm sure they won't have shows if it's raining heavily or lightning. I won't freak out until I experience it for myself but....dare I say it...I have a bad feeling about this


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Also, is that Theater bigger than the one used in the past- do you think it will be easier to see the Special shows without fp+?


Theater of the Stars has a capacity of 1500 because it's one long bench that they can cram people in, shoulder to shoulder


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> And the thunderstorms, too!
> 
> Perhaps they are bringing in big name celebrities where they need the larger venue?
> 
> Or, because there aren't many seasonal entertainment CMs, having B&B only in the mornings frees up a lot of CMs to then be SWW roaming CMs in the afternoons. A very interesting move...



I didn't even think about thunderstorms. Wonder how they'll handle the lines that form. I'm sure there will be more arriving early for FP+ and standby than would typically show up for B&B. Hopefully they will set up queues of some sort.

Interesting.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> I didn't even think about thunderstorms. Wonder how they'll handle the lines that form. I'm sure there will be more arriving early for FP+ and standby than would typically show up for B&B. Hopefully they will set up queues of some sort.
> 
> Interesting.


I'm thinking that the  entrance to Fantasmic will be used to form lines, at least I hope so since there is some shade on that side.


----------



## lovethattink

Brandiwlf said:


> Also, is that Theater bigger than the one used in the past- do you think it will be easier to see the Special shows without fp+?





yulilin3 said:


> Theater of the Stars has a capacity of 1500 because it's one long bench that they can cram people in, shoulder to shoulder




So yes, it can seat more people. I think someone mentioned last year and during FSF that the Premiere Theater could seat about 1100.


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> First post updated. Not only lack of A/C but the shows are now at the mercy of the weather. I'm sure they won't have shows if it's raining heavily or lightning. I won't freak out until I experience it for myself but....dare I say it...I have a bad feeling about this



I was really hoping that link I posted a few days ago wasn't accurate about the ToS part. Not too psyched about it.


----------



## AuntieK

Thanks everyone for posting the info from today's blog.  I have to admit Mickey's face in the image is how I feel waiting for our ability to book Feel the Force.  I can hear Master Yoda telling me to have patience....


----------



## mmafan

ConnieB said:


> That's what strollers are for!


and they have cup holders for your BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmafan

any info or a rumor about D-TECH me this year????????????????????????????


----------



## AuntieK

The main page on disneyworld.com was also updated.  I don't think it has anything that wasn't covered in the blog entry.

*The Force Is with You Each Weekend*
Encounter _Star Wars_ celebrities and characters for special shows, presentations, autographs and more.

From Friday to Sunday, you’re invited to join host James Arnold Taylor—the voice of Obi-Wan Kenobi in _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_—and immerse yourself in a galaxy far, far away, right here at Walt Disney World Resort.

This is your shot at making the jump into hyperspace! Explore a series of all-new adventures just waiting to be discovered or revisit a few of your favorite _Star Wars_ Weekends experiences from years past, including:


Symphony in the Stars: A state-of-the-art evening finale, featuring some favorite _Star Wars_ Characters, a frenzy of fireworks and Made with Magic elements
Limited-edition merchandise and intergalactic dining options, with _Star Wars_-themed drinks and delicacies
Be on the lookout for future updates on the unforgettable offerings this year’s event has in store—only a Sith would miss this celebration, taking place from May 15 to June 14, 2015!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

So...the kids want to drop SWW in favor of going to Universal and experiencing the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  I think my husband was bummed, because he really wants to do the SWW stuff.  So we talked about it and have decided to do what any rational person would decide to do...extend the vacation.  It's looking like we'll do 1 day at MK, 1 1/2 days at DHS for SWW, and then 1 full and at least one half and possibly two half days at Universal, depending on what flight we take home.

So here's our tentative plan:
Thursday, June 4th:  fly in to MCO after my daughter gets out of school
Friday, June 5th:  MK
Saturday, June 6th:  DHS; we'll do H&V dinner
Sunday, June 7th:  DHS; we'll do Sci Fi breakfast, then leave the park and head to Universal
**right now, we have an ADR at 10:45; if anyone who has an earlier times wants to try to swap with me, let me know**

So, there goes our short, cheap vacation.


----------



## lovethattink

jtowntoflorida said:


> So...the kids want to drop SWW in favor of going to Universal and experiencing the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  I think my husband was bummed, because he really wants to do the SWW stuff.  So we talked about it and have decided to do what any rational person would decide to do...extend the vacation.  It's looking like we'll do 1 day at MK, 1 1/2 days at DHS for SWW, and then 1 full and at least one half and possibly two half days at Universal, depending on what flight we take home.
> 
> So here's our tentative plan:
> Thursday, June 4th:  fly in to MCO after my daughter gets out of school
> Friday, June 5th:  MK
> Saturday, June 6th:  DHS; we'll do H&V dinner
> Sunday, June 7th:  DHS; we'll do Sci Fi breakfast, then leave the park and head to Universal
> **right now, we have an ADR at 10:45; if anyone who has an earlier times wants to try to swap with me, let me know**
> 
> So, there goes our short, cheap vacation.



Sounds like the best of both worlds. 

I wouldn't suggest arriving late on your 2nd day at universal.  Lines really start to pick up after 10am. Especially if you plan to do the HP stuff. It your doing other attractions that SW breakfast day, it won't be as bad.


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> any info or a rumor about D-TECH me this year????????????????????????????


Nope, not yet. But on the Disney Park Blog Shawn Slater said that merchandise information will be coming out "soon"


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Sounds like the best of both worlds.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest arriving late on your 2nd day at universal.  Lines really start to pick up after 10am. Especially if you plan to do the HP stuff. It your doing other attractions that SW breakfast day, it won't be as bad.


Wizarding World of Harry Potter is amazing, for any HP fan. There are so many things to look at. Gringotts attraction is good, but the whole area is just amazing. I agree that it's better going there at rope drop. We did a US/IOA day and got a lot of attractions done by being there early.


----------



## poison ivy

wow!  looks like I have some catching up to do on this thread.  Are we sure the TotS is being used for the shows? 
I'm sorry, but that's not going to work IMO.  Too hot, too open, and the audio will be affected.  I hope this is just a rumor.


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> wow!  looks like I have some catching up to do on this thread.  Are we sure the TotS is being used for the shows?
> I'm sorry, but that's not going to work IMO.  Too hot, too open, and the audio will be affected.  I hope this is just a rumor.


*Taylor will host the Stars of the Saga talk show with everyone’s favorite stormtrooper preshow at a new, larger location in Theater of the Stars on Sunset Boulevard. *Straight from the blog


----------



## lovethattink

So the only "cool" SWW things to do would be Darth's Mall and maybe celeb autographs if they are held indoors. Looks like everything else will be outdoor.


----------



## poison ivy

yulilin3 said:


> *Taylor will host the Stars of the Saga talk show with everyone’s favorite stormtrooper preshow at a new, larger location in Theater of the Stars on Sunset Boulevard. *Straight from the blog



Well, this is not a good scene.  I'll never forget how hot it was last year in early June.  the indoor theatre's are so comfortable. Wonder why this was decided?  I was always under the impression they would be relocating to the American Idol venue this year.  there must be some other changes in the works there.


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> Theater of the Stars has a capacity of 1500 because it's one long bench that they can cram people in, shoulder to shoulder



Too bad they aren't doing it at Indiana Jones......loads more seats and the seats are covered.  The stage isn't but that would seem to be rather easy to put up a cover.


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> Well, this is not a good scene.  I'll never forget how hot it was last year in early June.  the indoor theatre's are so comfortable. Wonder why this was decided?  I was always under the impression they would be relocating to the American Idol venue this year.  there must be some other changes in the works there.


From wdwmagic news and rumors forum:
*1. Premiere Theatre will continue to host Frozen Sing Along until June. AIE/SSTV theatre will be the home of the Disney Performing Arts competitions during March/April. Additions to AIE/SSTV for the revamped Frozen Sing A Long will be ongoing and rehearsal will begin in earnest in May. The goal is to have ZERO dark days for the show. It will close at Premiere and open at AIE/SSTV the next day.

2. SO....all of the SWW shows that were held at Premiere will be moving to Theatre of the Stars. B&B shows will still be held each day during SWW at TOS...in the Morning. They will cease around lunchtime, when the stage will changeover for the "Behind The Force" shows & any specialty shows with that weeks' Special Guests. They are working on getting a Video Wall to run the width of the stage to create the various SWW themed backdrops*.
This was posted  Feb 9th. So it appears this poster has some inside information. I agree that the location is not ideal, not only the heat but you lose the comfort of having your own chair, now you'll be pretty much packed in.


----------



## poison ivy

OK not to get into a big debate about this but honestly, why move the Frozen venue during SWW?  What's so urgent on the timing? 

And I agree the Indiana Jones theatre seems much better and could incorporate props and audience interaction.


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> *Taylor will host the Stars of the Saga talk show with everyone’s favorite stormtrooper preshow at a new, larger location in Theater of the Stars on Sunset Boulevard. *Straight from the blog



I totally read the blog and it made it seem like all the shows would be at TOS, but this makes it seem like just the Stars of the Saga (which makes sense if they have a big name).  

I'd imagine they have to have an indoor "just in case" location.  And we officially have conflicting info from 2 disney publications in the last week now.  Yay!


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> I totally read the blog and it made it seem like all the shows would be at TOS, but this makes it seem like just the Stars of the Saga (which makes sense if they have a big name).
> 
> I'd imagine they have to have an indoor "just in case" location.  And we officially have conflicting info from 2 disney publications in the last week now.  Yay!


It feels like the Disney Chase announcement on the VIP package was just a copy/paste from last years because they talk about the fireworks as a new offering.


----------



## yulilin3

Darth's Mall getting a new name or an addition to it's name "Final Take Terminal"


----------



## yulilin3

Shawn Slater just answered the question about weather:
*Theater of the Stars is open air, but it’s covered. Shows are expected to be able to continue during inclement weather.*


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Shawn Slater just answered the question about weather:
> *Theater of the Stars is open air, but it’s covered. Shows are expected to be able to continue during inclement weather.*



This is what I was thinking.  I haven't been to TOS for a few years, but I do recall coverage there.


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> any info or a rumor about D-TECH me this year????????????????????????????


Shawn Slater is answering all the questions on the DPB:
*Steven Miller will have an update soon on all the cool Star Wars Weekends merchandise for 2015, including the D-Tech Me experience and figurines*


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Shawn Slater just answered the question about weather:
> *Theater of the Stars is open air, but it’s covered. Shows are expected to be able to continue during inclement weather.*


Yulilin, is there a safe, covered area for those who are waiting to enter a show?

Last year, during the thunderstorms on the last SWW day, we at least were protected in the Muppet queue.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Yulilin, is there a safe, covered area for those who are waiting to enter a show?
> 
> Last year, during the thunderstorms on the last SWW day, we at least were protected in the Muppet queue.


No, no hard cover (like a roof) whatsoever. If they line people up around the entrance walkway to F! there are some tress but that's it. I'm expecting (hoping) that they at least put up the green umbrellas but that will be of little help if it rains


----------



## Koh1977

I guess I am going to pray for no rain when we go!!


----------



## ConnieB

It is covered, but like the American Pavillion stage it isn't well covered and leaks like a sieve. 






Not going to be fun to be in there during a storm, and maybe even less so after a storm with wet seating.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Koh1977 said:


> I guess I am going to pray for no rain when we go!!



We're usually poncho people, but we'll just bring umbrellas on SWW show days just in case.  Seems pretty easy to deal with to me!


----------



## yulilin3

Great picture @ConnieB It gives a good visual of what to expect


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Great picture @ConnieB It gives a good visual of what to expect



If there is lightning, I wouldn't think it would be safe for the show. Just rain, they can probably pull it off. Though I haven't ever sat through B&B in the rain. Sat through Indy in the rain and the show was abbreviated due to wet staging.

The way back bleachers are exposed to the elements with no roofing over it.


----------



## poison ivy

yes. thanks ConnieB for that photo.  I hope this is temporary or the venue changes between now and then.
They can easily resurrect the Premiere Theatre if Frozen is vacating it.  What am I missing here?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Not liking the location of the shows but I am wondering the same thing... are they using the big theater because they are going to have big stars chatting it up...

Problem is WEATHER, and not just HOT which will be bad, but also RAIN... there was alot of rain last year during the days we tired to see shows


----------



## yulilin3

Found this video. From minute 21:00 you can see and hear the thunderstorm, the show was stopped just before the last scene and you can see techs drying the stage


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Ok I noticed JAT mentioned as doing a show... BUT nothing said he was hosting? Did anyone else pick up on that?


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok I noticed JAT mentioned as doing a show... BUT nothing said he was hosting? Did anyone else pick up on that?


I wouldn't worry...It says
*Taylor will host the Stars of the Saga talk show*
and they do that show every weekend


----------



## Belle61513

DH mentioned something about this and I can't find definitive details online. 

We'll be at HS for the first day/night for SWW, and park hours are currently posted for 8AM-10PM.

Trying to determine what time to plan dinner and be ready to lock down our viewing spot. Speaking of...where are these fireworks best viewed from?


----------



## xApril

I'm so excited! JAT is my favorite of SWW. Looking forward to meeting him again.

I too am also worried about the shows. I liked getting air conditioning.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

lovethattink said:


> Sounds like the best of both worlds.
> I wouldn't suggest arriving late on your 2nd day at universal.  Lines really start to pick up after 10am. Especially if you plan to do the HP stuff. It your doing other attractions that SW breakfast day, it won't be as bad.


 


yulilin3 said:


> Wizarding World of Harry Potter is amazing, for any HP fan. There are so many things to look at. Gringotts attraction is good, but the whole area is just amazing. I agree that it's better going there at rope drop. We did a US/IOA day and got a lot of attractions done by being there early.


 

Sorry, I just stopped our schedule with our move to Universal.  We'll do a full, Early Entry at Universal on June 8th.  My only goals for June 7th would just be to do Ollivander's and get an interactive wand so the kids can play around with that while we explore Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade, and then ride the Hogwarts Express in both directions.  The 8th would be more rides focused.  I'm hoping 1 1/2 days would be enough for a first visit (especially since our youngest is too short for many of the rides) but we're all Harry Potter nuts so probably not.  LOL.


----------



## yulilin3

Belle61513 said:


> DH mentioned something about this and I can't find definitive details online.
> 
> We'll be at HS for the first day/night for SWW, and park hours are currently posted for 8AM-10PM.
> 
> Trying to determine what time to plan dinner and be ready to lock down our viewing spot. Speaking of...where are these fireworks best viewed from?


The fireworks should be at the same time as last year. Pre show at 9:30pm with the actual fireworks at 9:45pm.
If you want them centered with GMR then anywhere on Hollywood Blvd from the tip board back to the entrance. If you don't really care how centered they are we like watching from Echo Lake by 50s Prime Time. No need to grab a spot early if you are not watching from Hollywood Blvd. You could easily see them from anywhere around Echo Lake and grab your spots around 9:15pm


----------



## Koh1977

Where are some good spots to watch the parade (if we don't do the FtF package)?  When would we have to stake out a spot?


----------



## Cluelyss

Koh1977 said:


> Where are some good spots to watch the parade (if we don't do the FtF package)?  When would we have to stake out a spot?


You will want to be on the left side on the street (facing the location of the hat) to be in the shade. And will need to stake out your spot 60-90 minutes in advance.


----------



## lovethattink

As a rule of thumb, fireworks are 15 minutes before park closing.


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> Where are some good spots to watch the parade (if we don't do the FtF package)?  When would we have to stake out a spot?


here's a video I took last year. All the front row spots on the shady side were taken by 10am. Some people were actually starting to grab spots on the sunny side. Believe me, 30 min. in the sun are a killer during SWW


----------



## Koh1977

Cluelyss said:


> You will want to be on the left side on the street (facing the location of the hat) to be in the shade. And will need to stake out your spot 60-90 minutes in advance.



And when should we check in if we do the FtF package?


----------



## Koh1977

parade starts at 11:30, right?


----------



## lovethattink

Hopefully,  they'll use the giant screens on Hollywood Blvd and on the "Idol" screen to broadcast the character pre - show to the fireworks.  Last year they did, but the screens often showed pictures other than what was going on on the stage. 

If you want to see the characters,  you'll want to be closer to the stage.  If you just care about fireworks you can be on Hollywood blvd, around Echo Lake, or even outside the park. 

We saw them one night from the cold stone on 192. Of course, couldn't hear music. But we were surprised how much of the fireworks we could actually see.


----------



## lovethattink

Koh1977 said:


> parade starts at 11:30, right?



Maybe. That has changed by 30 min on either side different years.  We'll know as soon as a map is released in May.


----------



## Belle61513

yulilin3 said:


> The fireworks should be at the same time as last year. Pre show at 9:30pm with the actual fireworks at 9:45pm.
> If you want them centered with GMR then anywhere on Hollywood Blvd from the tip board back to the entrance. If you don't really care how centered they are we like watching from Echo Lake by 50s Prime Time. No need to grab a spot early if you are not watching from Hollywood Blvd. You could easily see them from anywhere around Echo Lake and grab your spots around 9:15pm



Awesome sauce, thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> And when should we check in if we do the FtF package?


be at the check in booth no later than 10:30am if the parade is at 11:30am


----------



## disneygrandma

In response to the post about watching the shows after a rainstorm, and having to sit down on wet seats:   Buy a good chamois to wipe down wet seats. 

I was given this tip in regards to having a wet seat on an ECV.  It rained for 3 days of our trip, and that chamois was used a lot.  We carried the chamois in a ziploc plastic bag, and kept that bag in a waterproof bag that hung from the basket, so it was easy to get to.  The seat was easily wiped off, then the chamois was wrung out, and returned to the bag. At night in our room, I took the chamois out of the bag & hung it up so it could completely dry out, & then returned it to it's spot before heading out again in the morning. 

The plastic bag could easily be carried in a pocket of your backpack, purse, etc.  The chamois will be going with us on every trip now.


----------



## Cluelyss

Koh1977 said:


> parade starts at 11:30, right?


Yes. And you still need to check in around 10:30 for FTF for the rope spots.


----------



## hydrotony

I haven't heard where the stage will be or what the parade route will be. Probably the stage will be where The Hat was and the route will be from the entrance to the stage just like last year. If the stage is where The Hat was, many hundreds of more people would fit in the area before the stage than before. There is still a month of Hat deconstruction and pavement repair to do before a stage could be built.


----------



## Music City Mama

poison ivy said:


> They can easily resurrect the Premiere Theatre if Frozen is vacating it.  What am I missing here?



This is the same thing I wondered when I first found the info from wdwmagic. It sounds like Frozen will be leaving the PM, so what are they going to do with the PM? I must be overlooking it.


----------



## HCinKC

Seems like I read somewhere that some of the parade participants left the parade route before the end? Am I remembering that correctly? If that's true, it seems it would be best to snag a seat as close to the entrance as possible?


----------



## Music City Mama

jtowntoflorida said:


> Sorry, I just stopped our schedule with our move to Universal.  We'll do a full, Early Entry at Universal on June 8th.  My only goals for June 7th would just be to do Ollivander's and get an interactive wand so the kids can play around with that while we explore Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade, and then ride the Hogwarts Express in both directions.  The 8th would be more rides focused.  I'm hoping 1 1/2 days would be enough for a first visit (especially since our youngest is too short for many of the rides) but we're all Harry Potter nuts so probably not.  LOL.



Just wanted to say that I'll be at Universal on the 8th, too! We're starting our trip at Uni this time and then going to WDW (will be at the 5th SWW).


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Seems like I read somewhere that some of the parade participants left the parade route before the end? Am I remembering that correctly? If that's true, it seems it would be best to snag a seat as close to the entrance as possible?


This is how the parade works:
It starts at the entrance of the park (gate next to old Sid's) first out are the Fab 4 and the kids chosen for the parade representing the JTA. Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Goofy go up on stage wave goodbye and leave, the kids (JTA) stay at the bottom of the stage. Then comes the 501st and Rebel Legions. They keep marching past the stage (never go on it) and exit by the gate next to Star Tours. Then comes everyone else (all characters portrayed by Disney CM), celebrities and at the end the host. All of them go up on stage, some enter the stage thru the left side some thru the right. All of the celebs go up on stage thru the left side (if you're facing the stage) They do a welcome ceremony and then the mayority of characters exit thru the back of stage and enter the door next to GMR, some characters walk down toward One Man's Dream and go thru that gate backstage. Then Jedi Mickey comes back out and gets in his vehicle, all of the celebs hop back on their vehicles and they drive back down Hollywood Blvd to the gate next to Sid's


----------



## lovethattink

As I mentioned above, parade times can vary from year to year. Or can even vary on the same weekend if there is a special event that day.

In 2011, 12:40. I'm not sure if every day that year was at that time. (May 21 for sure)

In 2012, at 12:40 (May 25 for sure)

2013, at 11:30

2014 at 11:30

I'm wondering if they'll change the time this year to 11:00 AM? That was the parade time for FSF.



HCinKC said:


> Seems like I read somewhere that some of the parade participants left the parade route before the end? Am I remembering that correctly? If that's true, it seems it would be best to snag a seat as close to the entrance as possible?



The Disney parade participants have ended at the stage, but the 501st and Rebel Legion continued on to Star Tours. During FSF all participants of the parade continued to the exit gate by Star Tours after the welcome on the stage. So maybe things will change with this parade too? It was really nice that the processional continued on for FSF.


----------



## Monykalyn

Music City Mama said:


> Just wanted to say that I'll be at Universal on the 8th, too! We're starting our trip at Uni this time and then going to WDW (will be at the 5th SWW).



That is the day we are planning on for Universal too! We have an offsite condo that week but am planning on an overnighter at RPH to get the express passes...(universal June 8&9)
Got our tickets to WDW yesterday-am all set to get some show fastpasses for SWW. Need to nail down days for sure (only one set in stone right now is June 5 for our Galactic Breakfast, then have June 6,7 and 12th to play with. Plan to do at least 2 of those 3 - depends on friends in the area and when we can meet up...


----------



## poison ivy

Music City Mama said:


> This is the same thing I wondered when I first found the info from wdwmagic. It sounds like Frozen will be leaving the PM, so what are they going to do with the PM? I must be overlooking it.



right.  the timing seems off on this whole thing.


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> Shawn Slater is answering all the questions on the DPB:
> *Steven Miller will have an update soon on all the cool Star Wars Weekends merchandise for 2015, including the D-Tech Me experience and figurines*


?????whats the DPB


----------



## Itinkso

mmafan said:


> ?????whats the DPB


Disney Parks Blog
LFKaTH = Location Formerly Known as The Hat


----------



## drlaurafsu

So excited to take DS8 to his 3rd consecutive SWW. We are going Memorial Day weekend as usual. Friday and Sunday are our typical days. Hoping another 24 hr event that Friday again...we usually go at 3am! 

Had to extend our trip since we could only get breakfast at scifi on Thursday...oh well. Gives us a partial day at Epcot  we will do breakfast, hit star tours a few times, single rider on rnr a couple times and then head over to Epcot. 

Magic kingdom on Saturday and Monday...can't wait!! We haven't been since Nov and I am missing it! Was really excited to see the cruise option but thinking I'm going to hold out for the Star Wars race weekend at Disneyland. DS said he'd run the 5k with me.


----------



## yulilin3

I just checked the Disney site calendar and during SWW Beauty and the Beast show will only be performed 3 times a day:
9:30am, 10:45am and 12 noon. Giving way to the SWW shows in the same theater in the afternoon


----------



## poison ivy

They should eliminate that 12 noon show as well.  with the parade, I just don't see the need for it.


----------



## lovethattink

Without B & B at noon,  that's another 1000+ guests roaming the park.


----------



## poison ivy

But Tink, you're assuming they'll draw that number in at noon when it conflicts with the 1 single parade they hold that day.
I don't see 1000 non-SWW fans going that route.  They'll have so much more they can do during that window of time.


----------



## lovethattink

This will take care of the people who enter the park while the parade route is blocked. At least during FSF, people were rerouted tbrough the gate between the stroller/wheelchair rentals and restrooms towards B&B. Those not familiar with the park don't know to cut through by the pin station and over towards Brown Derby. Most were stuck in that street with ToT and R&R as only viable option or watch the parade on the big screen.  B&B will give them another option.


----------



## poison ivy

OK I didn't realize they were getting trapped in that section - was too busy enjoying that spectacular parade.  Now I can see it.


----------



## yulilin3

I agree with @lovethattink the noon show will take care of late arrivals, plus a lot of people won't even know that it's SWW so it will give them another options


----------



## lovethattink

That noon show, suggests to me the parade will be 11:30.


----------



## poison ivy

But isn't noon a little late here?  How long is the B & B show?


----------



## lovethattink

poison ivy said:


> But isn't noon a little late here?  How long is the B & B show?



About 30 minutes.


----------



## poison ivy

They need to open up that area better.  California Adventure had a similar problem where everything used to dead end by ToT.  Now it's all opened up and connects thru to Bug's Land. I don't know why DHS has this set up on Sunset.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> That noon show, suggests to me the parade will be 11:30.





poison ivy said:


> But isn't noon a little late here?  How long is the B & B show?


It looks like the schedule will remain the same as last year, not confirmed yet though:
Parade 11:30am
Behind the Force: 1:45pm
Stars of the Saga: 3:15pm stormtrooper pre show 3:30pm show
Obi Wan and Beyond: 7pm
with Visit to the Maul and/or My short story if Ray Park and Warwick Davis come again, in between


----------



## msmama

So do you think ALL shows will be at Beauty and the Beast?  The blog post only specifically mentioned Stars of the Saga.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> So do you think ALL shows will be at Beauty and the Beast?  The blog post only specifically mentioned Stars of the Saga.


Yes, there's no point of doing a whole stage makeover for only one show. If it wasn't they would be doing B&B shows after SotS. I think they haven't mentioned any other shows because they haven't announced any of the celebrity guests like, Ashley or Ray.


----------



## HCinKC

Thank you for the clarification on the parade.

Also, I had to call today, so I also asked...still no FtF package.


----------



## Music City Mama

Monykalyn said:


> That is the day we are planning on for Universal too! We have an offsite condo that week but am planning on an overnighter at RPH to get the express passes...(universal June 8&9)
> Got our tickets to WDW yesterday-am all set to get some show fastpasses for SWW. Need to nail down days for sure (only one set in stone right now is June 5 for our Galactic Breakfast, then have June 6,7 and 12th to play with. Plan to do at least 2 of those 3 - depends on friends in the area and when we can meet up...



We arrive at Universal the evening of the 6th and will be there the 7th, 8th, and 9th and then heading to WDW on the 10th. Your SWW schedule sounds similar to ours last year where we were there Weekend IV and then that Friday of Weekend V. It will just be Weekend V for us this year.


----------



## yulilin3

Here's my TBT for today. Not really SWW photos but they are SW related. These were taken at the special event Last Tour To Endor before Star Tours closed to become ST2.0. These were taken during the one time show: Raiders of the Lost Jedi Temple of Doom


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Wow, there are a lot of us who will be doing a Universal/SWW split.  We're doing Disney first because I'm afraid I won't be able to pull the kids away from Harry Potter once they experience it!

I know I'm not in charge of things at Disney, but it seems like a really, really bad idea to move celebrity-based shows to a not totally enclosed venue where shows will take place in the afternoon in the summer.  In Florida.  Perhaps the genius who made this decision is unfamiliar with Florida summer weather, and the inevitable afternoon rain shower that sometimes become a deluge?


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Wow, there are a lot of us who will be doing a Universal/SWW split.  We're doing Disney first because I'm afraid I won't be able to pull the kids away from Harry Potter once they experience it!
> 
> I know I'm not in charge of things at Disney, but it seems like a really, really bad idea to move celebrity-based shows to a not totally enclosed venue where shows will take place in the afternoon in the summer.  In Florida.  Perhaps the genius who made this decision is unfamiliar with Florida summer weather, and the inevitable afternoon rain shower that sometimes become a deluge?


The one big rumor is that the Frozen sing along will move there and that Frozen Summer Fun will come back. They don't want to have any "dark" days for the sing along so they will repurpose Superstar Theater after Magic Music Days are done in April, and hold the cast practices so that as soon as SWW is over they jump straight into Frozen Summer Fun and have the sing along there permanently.
I think it's a horrible idea to have the SWW at TotS, and again the poor CM at guest relations will have extra work with all the complaints.


----------



## lovethattink

jtowntoflorida said:


> Wow, there are a lot of us who will be doing a Universal/SWW split.  We're doing Disney first because I'm afraid I won't be able to pull the kids away from Harry Potter once they experience it!
> 
> I know I'm not in charge of things at Disney, but it seems like a really, really bad idea to move celebrity-based shows to a not totally enclosed venue where shows will take place in the afternoon in the summer.  In Florida.  Perhaps the genius who made this decision is unfamiliar with Florida summer weather, and the inevitable afternoon rain shower that sometimes become a deluge?



I think it was @Itinkso  and someone else who mentioned that maybe they need the extra capacity for a big name?? Certainly an interesting thought.

My only concern is the heat since ds can't control his body temp. I'm going to really have to figure out how I'm going to keep him cool enough in line and during the show. Before it was only in line that I had to worry about.




yulilin3 said:


> The one big rumor is that the Frozen sing along will move there and that Frozen Summer Fun will come back. They don't want to have any "dark" days for the sing along so they will repurpose Superstar Theater after Magic Music Days are done in April, and hold the cast practices so that as soon as SWW is over they jump straight into Frozen Summer Fun and have the sing along there permanently.
> I think it's a horrible idea to have the SWW at TotS, and again the poor CM at guest relations will have extra work with all the complaints.



You know I'm hoping the FSF rumor pans out! My family had so much fun last year!

The poor nurses at First Aid will have their hands full too!


----------



## lovethattink

Let's talk magic bands for SWW. While I'm hoping there are some cool new Star Wars theme bands, I'm sitting at the computer looking at MDE and all the Magic Bands I am getting sent to us for SWW. 15 of them. 3 for each of the 5 weeks. To have some fun with it, we picked our different colors and the name I will have placed on the inside of each. I made a chart so I can keep the bands straight once they start shipping. This is overkill. However, I think we are going to attempt to decorate our own this year. Might as well have fun while we have all this time beforehand and make use of all these bands.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

*Universal/SWW split folks* - We too are going to US/AI "aka Harry Potter" during our May trip as well... AND we have done this before.... Not just during SWW trips but also just WDW trips in the past. IF you have been to US/IA you will note that beyond Harry Potter Area there isn't much there... some might argue with me on this point, but up and until recently US/AI was dying... they just barely started revamping things with the success of the Harry Potter Area. 2 to 3 days at US/IA is really all you need, especially if you have been there before. 

My BF and I have chosen to go on Monday (May 18th) and Tuesday (May 19th) to US/IA. Our focus will be the Harry Potter Areas, each morning being there at rope drop and running to the hit ride in each park (you will note even if you pay the obscene price for Universal's version of Fast Passes (Universal Express Pass which very in price depending on day (and I am not kidding)) they do NOT include the Harry Potter hot rides). 

Another helpful tip, which works well with SWW do not go to US/AI on a Friday, Saturday and Sunday... those are their craziest crowd days! I would even add in Monday to that list as well sometimes because of people extending weekends or memorial day. So if you go on a Tuesday - Thursday you should make it through all the hot items on your wish list, and right now Universal just so happens to have a buy two day pass get day three free special going on, so if you need more than 2 days you have it.

If you have any other questions or want some more details tips about US/AI please feel free to message me. The only thing I can't answer is the new rides in Harry Potter that opened up within the year, however I can point you to my sources of info, which tell me to get my butt there before rope drop, know my map and walk as fast as you can to either Forbidden Journey or Escape From Gringotts.


----------



## Music City Mama

jtowntoflorida said:


> We're doing Disney first because I'm afraid I won't be able to pull the kids away from Harry Potter once they experience it!



We probably would have done Disney first like we did last time, but because of the dates of our 2015-2016 trips, I need to activate my WDW AP later in the month of June, so we'll do Universal first this time around. I like Disney more, but even being the huge planner that I am, the idea of being forced to plan has made me not want to plan as much -- so, Universal will feel more like the vacation of the two since I need to do so little planning since we're staying onsite.



The Sunrise Student said:


> The only thing I can't answer is the new rides in Harry Potter that opened up within the year, however I can point you to my sources of info, which tell me to get my butt there before rope drop, know my map and walk as fast as you can to either Forbidden Journey or Escape From Gringotts.



Yep, that's the plan! LOL

Sorry to hijack the thread, yulilin... Back to SWW talk!


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> We probably would have done Disney first like we did last time, but because of the dates of our 2015-2016 trips, I need to activate my WDW AP later in the month of June, so we'll do Universal first this time around. I like Disney more, but even being the huge planner that I am, the idea of being forced to plan has made me not want to plan as much -- so, Universal will feel more like the vacation of the two since I need to do so little planning since we're staying onsite.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's the plan! LOL
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread, yulilin... Back to SWW talk!


No problem, I'm a Potterhead as well. Proud Ravenclaw here


----------



## disneygrandma

I also wanted to add that we will be going to Universal, also.  Every 3rd trip or so, we add on some US/IA of time.  This year we wanted to experience the new HP ride.  We're staying on property for 3 nts, & will take advantage of our extra hr in the am at HP.  Got the special promo tkts, so will be there 2 1/2 days.  

It also will feel more like a vacation, not to have to plan everything out.  I'm going crazy checking this thread multiple times per day, and the WDW website a couple of times per day, for fear of missing out on FtF.  There's only 1 actual day that it will work for us, so that's giving us some slim odds of being able to get it.  It is the must do of this trip.  

Now add in the stress of getting our 7DMT FP+ when that window opens.  Plus trying to figure out, and book, all of the other FP+'s.  Other than our 2 SW meals, we're not doing many other ADR's.

I just keep hoping that each time I check here, I'll find out that FtF just opened, and I'm able to book it, and then no more stress & planning!  US/IA will be a piece of cake compared to this.


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> I also wanted to add that we will be going to Universal, also.  Every 3rd trip or so, we add on some US/IA of time.  This year we wanted to experience the new HP ride.  We're staying on property for 3 nts, & will take advantage of our extra hr in the am at HP.  Got the special promo tkts, so will be there 2 1/2 days.
> 
> It also will feel more like a vacation, not to have to plan everything out.  I'm going crazy checking this thread multiple times per day, and the WDW website a couple of times per day, for fear of missing out on FtF.  There's only 1 actual day that it will work for us, so that's giving us some slim odds of being able to get it.  It is the must do of this trip.
> 
> Now add in the stress of getting our 7DMT FP+ when that window opens.  Plus trying to figure out, and book, all of the other FP+'s.  Other than our 2 SW meals, we're not doing many other ADR's.
> 
> I just keep hoping that each time I check here, I'll find out that FtF just opened, and I'm able to book it, and then no more stress & planning!  US/IA will be a piece of cake compared to this.


we went to US/IOA last September, my son works there and got us comped tickets and I have to say it was so nice, just going wherever we wanted without anything being planned to the minute.
We went on a Sunday that they opened US at 8am, got there around 7:45am and it was so empty, did Gringotts, explored Diagon Alley, Transformers, The Mummy twice (my favorite), Terminator, Men in Black, then hopped on the train over to IOA, did Forbidden Journey, Spiderman, Dr. Doom, Hulk, then hopped back to US by train and were done by 6:30pm. I kid you not


----------



## disneygrandma

Sure wish our US/IA would be like that!  However, we'll be there in June, so probably will be a lot more crowded than Sept.  We're going at the end of our WDW trip, so hoping to get some relaxing park touring in, as well as pool time.


----------



## Skywise

The Sunrise Student said:


> (you will note even if you pay the obscene price for Universal's version of Fast Passes (Universal Express Pass which very in price depending on day (and I am not kidding)) they do NOT include the Harry Potter hot rides).



Ack!  Really?  Was thinking of paying the exorbitant fees to be able to get easy access to those rides.  Oh well... might still use them to make up for any lost time spent waiting in line for the Harry Potter rides!


----------



## Wendybird55

Hi...switching topic a bit here (sorry). This will be my first SWW. I am considering the Ultimate VIP SWW tour. I called when I got my Visa newsletter and they took my name and said they will contact me. I then learned about FtF from this thread and that also sounds good and much cheaper. First..is this he first year they are offering VIP Tour for SWW? If not, has anyone experienced it in past and can you please tell me a bit more about it then what I read (how is breakfast at Derby?, where or what are your other choices for other meal?, do you get FP access to attractions / rides of your choice?, etc). Also, how is FtF? Is the preferred viewing areas like FP+ for parades..there's a section for you to watch but again you need to line up for entrance early enough to get a good spot? And it sounds like the dessert party fro fireworks is more like ice cream from Gerts? Just would like more info so I can make better decision on which to do.
Thanks so much for you help.


----------



## yulilin3

@Wendybird55 the VIP package was offered last year and I know someone on here did it but I forget who it was.
I did the FtF package, here are pictures taken from the location of the parade and also a lot of pics of the dessert party. You have to line up around 10:30am to get a front spot for the parade. Last year they made the kids sit down and the parents stood or sat behind them. During the parade portion they have ice cream from the ice cream carts, water and sodas. The spot is pretty good, you are right next to the stage. The dessert party was great. Not just ice cream but a lot of desserts, alcoholic and non alcoholic beverages were offered. Again you are right next to the stage. If you have any other questions let us know
http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/Star Wars Weekends 2014?sort=2&page=1


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks Sunrise for the offer on Universal tips!! We haven't been back to USF since 2004. Good to know our plan of tues/wed will work-I figure staying onsite for one night will allow us easy access to early entry (and Harry Potter!) without having to get everyone up early into a car.
I picked up a few extra days at my "regular" job (we are also independent contractors for fundraising but I am an RD at a local hospital where I usually work 3 days/week) this month and next so I think I am going to surprise family with FtF package (if I can get it) on the 12th! Our last night in Orlando...

Since it was a high of 15 degrees here today I am very happily planning vacation to dream of being warm,flip flops and tank tops.  Allegiant is offering $63 each way air fare to Mesa AZ this week and I am soooo tempted right now (my parents stay there for the winter).  Can we say "momma wanna get away??"


----------



## msmama

Wendybird55 said:


> Hi...switching topic a bit here (sorry). This will be my first SWW. I am considering the Ultimate VIP SWW tour. I called when I got my Visa newsletter and they took my name and said they will contact me. I then learned about FtF from this thread and that also sounds good and much cheaper. First..is this he first year they are offering VIP Tour for SWW? If not, has anyone experienced it in past and can you please tell me a bit more about it then what I read (how is breakfast at Derby?, where or what are your other choices for other meal?, do you get FP access to attractions / rides of your choice?, etc). Also, how is FtF? Is the preferred viewing areas like FP+ for parades..there's a section for you to watch but again you need to line up for entrance early enough to get a good spot? And it sounds like the dessert party fro fireworks is more like ice cream from Gerts? Just would like more info so I can make better decision on which to do.
> Thanks so much for you help.



I googled the VIP SWW package and found a bunch of reviews from last year.  While it sounds cool, it doesn't sound $500/pp cool (to me personally).  Also, it seemed like all/many the reviews I saw were maybe people who were paid to promote it (or got for free to promote it) so their value seemed a little off to me.  I'm absolutely sure it's worth it if it's free (or heavily discounted)!!!

Even if they raise the price of FTF, it doesn't seem like you'd get an extra $400 worth of fun from the tour (from my research, your milage may vary).


----------



## alayne

My family of 3 did the VIP Star Wars Tour last year and I have to say to me it was worth it. Here is a break down of our day. (I'm not a writer so try not to fall asleep.)

We arrived early (I'm thinking 7ish but I'm not 100% sure). We meet our group. 12 of us total I believe.
We entered the park prior to opening and went to Darth Mall. We were the only people in Darth Mall and we had about 30 min to shop. Anything we purchased could be sent back to our room or to the front of the park for pick up later. At anytime that we were finished shopping we could head to the Brown Derby for breakfast. It was a good breakfast but not eggs and bacon - it was more pastries, bagels, etc. 
After breakfast we headed to Toy Story Mania where we went straight to the FP line and on to the ride. When we got off he asked if we wanted to do it again. Everyone said YES so we went into the FP line and rode a second time. 
Then it was on to RRC and ToT - this part was disappointing because we had to pick. One group went to one ride and another group went to the other. My son and I rode RRC and my husband rode ToT by himself. I would have liked to be able to do both and I think we had plenty of time for both. 
Once this was over we went to the parade viewing - this is another disappointing part because we were treated just like the people who purchased the parade/fireworks dessert package. We did not get to go ahead of them which I felt we should have because we had paid for a bigger package. (This is just my opinion please don't hate on me.) 
We were able to get a great spot. My husband and I went to the rope while my son went to get bottled water and Mickey Bars. After the parade we went to Mama Melrose for lunch. This was nice. They had a special table for our group and we got to chat with the VIP Tour Guides and other people in our group. 
Our group was great. Everyone was super nice and friendly. Very polite and fun to be around. 
Once lunch was over we went to see the Big Star Wars Show that starts out with the Storm Trooper show. (Sorry this was my first year going and I don't remember all the names of the shows.) 
After the show we went to ride Star Tours - this was really cool because we didn't go into Star Tours via FP line we went in via a private access area that only the VIP Tour could enter. I made my son pay close attention because I thought he might never see this again. 
After Star Tours they let us go on our own (no special treatment even with out tags). We had booked the Hollywood and Vine Star Wars dinner so we went straight there. After dinner I had made 3 FP selections using our allowed FP for the day. We rode the Great Movie Ride, Toy Story Mania and RRC. Then it was time to go to the Fireworks Dessert Party. Our tour guides were not there so again we had to get in the same line with everyone else who had paid for the small package. I didn't like that. However, it really wasn't a big deal because there was plenty of dessert and drinks plus all the tables had the same view. 

We saw a second show but I can't for the life of me remember where it goes in the timeline of events. The second show was with Ashley. Both of the shows we entered the theater before anyone else and had front row seats. We went in a back door far from the FP and Stand By line.

I am booking this again for our trip this year. It was worth the money to me not having to stand in lines, stand in the heat, and I felt like we were able to do some of the major SWW Events. We did the tour on Saturday which allowed us to spend all our time of Friday looking for characters that we wanted to see plus ride our favorite rides with our 3 FP and still see Indian Jones Stunt Show. Then on Sunday we were able to find the last few characters we had missed, use one of our FP to see the other Star Wars Show offered that weekend which then was cancelled because the host lost his voice. I can't think of anything from the first post that we didn't do in three days and I can't think of a major character that we missed. 

I will be happy to answer any questions. I have been told that the VIP Tour this year will include more. Our group provided our opinions and were contacted several times with questions from the Tour Guides after we arrived home. I told them I would love to have seen the Character Meals (at least one) included in the day and not have had all that "Free" time between the last ride and the fireworks show. I felt like we could have done a few other things - maybe meet characters, another show, more rides - something. I can't wait to book it again. My son and I have saved all our birthday, Christmas and Yard Sale money plus given up extras like desserts, coffees, etc to pay for the day again.


----------



## Wendybird55

Thanks for the pics yulilin3 - they're great. The info is very helpful..Though a VIP experience sounds great, I agree that at $500 a person - it's too much...better (an more things) to do with that money. FtF sounds like a good bet and now I guess I just need to wait for reservations to open up...I checked the other day when I was making ADRS for our Aug. trip and CM didn't know anything about it.


----------



## yulilin3

@alayne thanks for the detailed review. The show with the stormtrooper pre show is Stars of the Saga, Ashley's show is Behind the Force.


----------



## OZMom

Have they released the VIP package info for this year yet?


----------



## yulilin3

Nope


----------



## AuntieK

yulilin3 said:


> Nope



If the VIP tour is the same price as last year, it's beyond my budget for 4 people so I have not called.  I did get an email from Chase yesterday with the offer for 15% off the SWW VIP tour.   I wonder if someone called today if the CM would be able to book it?  Here's yesterday's email:

Use your Disney Visa® Card to receive 15% off the non-discounted price of select _Walt Disney World_® Ultimate VIP Tour Experiences through 2015.* The whole family can experience the very best of Disney with one of these Ultimate VIP Tour Experiences! From enchanted outings to thrill-heavy adventures, there’s an Ultimate VIP Tour Experience for everyone, including:


The Ultimate Day of Thrills. Scream, laugh and loop-de-loop your way through some of the finest of Disney’s thrilling Theme Park adventures. Take a far-out ride on Space Mountain, or trek the spooky halls of the Haunted Mansion. From Pirates of the Caribbean to the _Twilight Zone Tower of Terror_TM, there are perfect thrills for everyone.
The Ultimate Day for Young Families. Soar with high-flying friends like Peter Pan and Buzz Lightyear, or glide with Aladdin on his magic carpet. Adventure to the heights of a Kilimanjaro safari, and to the depths of the sea with the Little Mermaid. Some of your kids’ favorite worlds are just waiting to be explored!
The Ultimate Day at _Star Wars_TM Weekend. Feel the power of the Force with expedited access to your favorite attractions and also enjoying Out of this Galaxy _Star Wars_Activities and Events.
As a Cardmember, you’ll receive 15% off the non-discounted price of these tours. Just use your valid Disney Visa Card or _Disney Rewards_® Redemption Card and mention this offer.

For reservations, call 1-407-WDW-Tour (1-407-939-8687).


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Skywise said:


> Ack!  Really?  Was thinking of paying the exorbitant fees to be able to get easy access to those rides.  Oh well... might still use them to make up for any lost time spent waiting in line for the Harry Potter rides!



I just treated my BF and I to the Universal Express Passes and because of the time frame we are going it raised the tickets over 120.00 each (pre-tax) for just a two day pass, and you can not add on this feature if are getting the buy 2 day get third day free they will not allow you to even purchase the universal express online, now you might beable to upgrade this at the park and maybe do a one day express pass. I'd look into that if you are having issues with ride waits. Check out this link to see which rides are included in the UEP http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Express_Pass



alayne said:


> My family of 3 did the VIP Star Wars Tour last year and I have to say to me it was worth it. Here is a break down of our day. (I'm not a writer so try not to fall asleep.) -snipped off a lot-



Hi Alayne... I was looking at your list of things for the VIP package, and still trying to figure out if it is really worth the money. It didn't seem like you got much more than those that did the FtF package, and I guess if I was going to buy the limited addition items and had the VIP package for day one that would probably be a huge seller for this package. What did you feel was the best part of this package for you?



AuntieK said:


> Disney Visa Cardmember, you’ll receive 15% off the non-discounted price of these tours. -snipped off a lot-


 I am a Disney Visa card holder as well and I was wondering the same thing. The news letter almost made it seem like we could call and make reservations right now for it, but I keep hearing people say it's not offered yet. Have you tired to call the number in the news letter yet? I haven't cause I am still debating this package.


----------



## AuntieK

I am a Disney Visa card holder as well and I was wondering the same thing. The news letter almost made it seem like we could call and make reservations right now for it but I keep hearing people say it's not offered yet. Have you tired to call the number in the news letter yet? I haven't cause I am still debating this package.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I haven't called because I'm assuming it's around the same price point as last year.  Too much for me, the parade and fireworks from FtF are all I really need.
> 
> I've been enjoying the Universal chatter in this thread.  We are also doing Universal this trip, a first for me so I have much to learn.


----------



## Koh1977

It'd be nice if they included some character meet and greets as well, but $500/person is WAY out of our price range for something like that.  Especially since we already will have the dining plan and will probably do the FtF package instead for the parade viewing and fireworks dessert party and pre-show viewing...


----------



## yulilin3

Aaaand we're back!! Just called VIP Tours and they still have no information
 12 weeks to go


----------



## Wendybird55

Thanks for the report alayne. Though it sounds like a good package, the "disappointments" you pointed out were some of my concerns which make it seem too much $ for the experience. First, we're not BIG SW fans, though we would like to experience SWW. As far as the rides neither DS or I like ToT or RnR so that's a waste of FP for us. And since DH can only choose one of the 2...I think the FtF plan will be better for us. And chances are, DS will most likely prefer to spend his time hunting out characters. We have ADRS for both the sci fi breakfast & H&V dinner so I think I'd rather spend the money for other special Disney events as we will also be going for 11 days in August.

OZmom...I called the tours # given in the Disney Visa mailing last week and they weren't yet booking the tour. They took my name and # and said they would contact me when they were and I haven't heard anything yet. And as far as I know they are not yet taking reservations for FtF.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

My concern with FtF this year is the price increase when they extended FSF, as well as the price point of the "marketed as Frozen but not really Frozen at all" Osborne Lights dessert party, which was outrageous.  FtF seemed like a great value last year.  FSF was an OK value when it had its original summer pricing.  But the Osborne Lights package was a total ripoff, IMO, and FtF is going to be hard to swallow if it's priced at $90/person.  But you know even at that price, it's going to sell out because Star Wars fans are even more crazy than Frozen fans.  LOL. 

I will also officially boycott Disney if they do a Frozen tie-in to FtF.  I love Elsa as much as the next person,  but she doesn't have a place in SWW.


----------



## OZMom

Wendybird55 said:


> OZmom...I called the tours # given in the Disney Visa mailing last week and they weren't yet booking the tour. They took my name and # and said they would contact me when they were and I haven't heard anything yet. And as far as I know they are not yet taking reservations for FtF.



Thank you for checking! I called the number on the Visa mailing and got stuck on hold for so long I gave up. 

I was really leaning towards the VIP package, it's expensive but I figured it would be a nice treat. Then our roof starting leaking last night. We discovered a huge ice dam and it's looking like we might not be going at all. 

 Hopefully the estimate for the damage is not too bad. After this winter, I am REALLY looking forward to our SWW.


----------



## poison ivy

I know everyone has their pricing points.  For us, that VIP package was too excessive an upcharge to justify what it provided.


----------



## mmafan

alayne said:


> My family of 3 did the VIP Star Wars Tour last year and I have to say to me it was worth it. Here is a break down of our day. (I'm not a writer so try not to fall asleep.)
> 
> We arrived early (I'm thinking 7ish but I'm not 100% sure). We meet our group. 12 of us total I believe.
> We entered the park prior to opening and went to Darth Mall. We were the only people in Darth Mall and we had about 30 min to shop. Anything we purchased could be sent back to our room or to the front of the park for pick up later. At anytime that we were finished shopping we could head to the Brown Derby for breakfast. It was a good breakfast but not eggs and bacon - it was more pastries, bagels, etc.
> After breakfast we headed to Toy Story Mania where we went straight to the FP line and on to the ride. When we got off he asked if we wanted to do it again. Everyone said YES so we went into the FP line and rode a second time.
> Then it was on to RRC and ToT - this part was disappointing because we had to pick. One group went to one ride and another group went to the other. My son and I rode RRC and my husband rode ToT by himself. I would have liked to be able to do both and I think we had plenty of time for both.
> Once this was over we went to the parade viewing - this is another disappointing part because we were treated just like the people who purchased the parade/fireworks dessert package. We did not get to go ahead of them which I felt we should have because we had paid for a bigger package. (This is just my opinion please don't hate on me.)
> We were able to get a great spot. My husband and I went to the rope while my son went to get bottled water and Mickey Bars. After the parade we went to Mama Melrose for lunch. This was nice. They had a special table for our group and we got to chat with the VIP Tour Guides and other people in our group.
> Our group was great. Everyone was super nice and friendly. Very polite and fun to be around.
> Once lunch was over we went to see the Big Star Wars Show that starts out with the Storm Trooper show. (Sorry this was my first year going and I don't remember all the names of the shows.)
> After the show we went to ride Star Tours - this was really cool because we didn't go into Star Tours via FP line we went in via a private access area that only the VIP Tour could enter. I made my son pay close attention because I thought he might never see this again.
> After Star Tours they let us go on our own (no special treatment even with out tags). We had booked the Hollywood and Vine Star Wars dinner so we went straight there. After dinner I had made 3 FP selections using our allowed FP for the day. We rode the Great Movie Ride, Toy Story Mania and RRC. Then it was time to go to the Fireworks Dessert Party. Our tour guides were not there so again we had to get in the same line with everyone else who had paid for the small package. I didn't like that. However, it really wasn't a big deal because there was plenty of dessert and drinks plus all the tables had the same view.
> 
> We saw a second show but I can't for the life of me remember where it goes in the timeline of events. The second show was with Ashley. Both of the shows we entered the theater before anyone else and had front row seats. We went in a back door far from the FP and Stand By line.
> 
> I am booking this again for our trip this year. It was worth the money to me not having to stand in lines, stand in the heat, and I felt like we were able to do some of the major SWW Events. We did the tour on Saturday which allowed us to spend all our time of Friday looking for characters that we wanted to see plus ride our favorite rides with our 3 FP and still see Indian Jones Stunt Show. Then on Sunday we were able to find the last few characters we had missed, use one of our FP to see the other Star Wars Show offered that weekend which then was cancelled because the host lost his voice. I can't think of anything from the first post that we didn't do in three days and I can't think of a major character that we missed.
> 
> I will be happy to answer any questions. I have been told that the VIP Tour this year will include more. Our group provided our opinions and were contacted several times with questions from the Tour Guides after we arrived home. I told them I would love to have seen the Character Meals (at least one) included in the day and not have had all that "Free" time between the last ride and the fireworks show. I felt like we could have done a few other things - maybe meet characters, another show, more rides - something. I can't wait to book it again. My son and I have saved all our birthday, Christmas and Yard Sale money plus given up extras like desserts, coffees, etc to pay for the day again.


???????did they stop at all for pics if you wanted????? thanks


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jtowntoflorida said:


> I will also officially boycott Disney if they do a Frozen tie-in to FtF.  I love Elsa as much as the next person,  but she doesn't have a place in SWW.



 

JUST TEASING YOU, I agree wholeheartedly... I just had to show these pictures


----------



## Skywise

The Sunrise Student said:


> JUST TEASING YOU, I agree wholeheartedly... I just had to show these pictures



(ooh ooh!  Now find one of Elsa as Seamus!  )

Actually I thought about this some more - I think Anna could do a cool Han Solo Impersonation...


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

No...Just no.


----------



## Candleshoe

The Sunrise Student said:


> JUST TEASING YOU, I agree wholeheartedly... I just had to show these pictures



You **scared** me!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

When Disney bought star wars the fan art pictures of princesses as SW characters went off the hook, you can find anyone of the princesses in some type of SW gear 

Just do an image search on Google and type in Star Wars Disney Princesses and you will see what I mean.


----------



## disneydreamin23

Oooh oooh we're doing Princesses as SW characters.  My favorite is Snowba Fett cosplay.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

At Dragon Con this past Labor day weekend, there was a huge group of Cosplaying Disney Princess Jedi! (they even had a Jedi Link in there for fun too)


----------



## poison ivy

whoa.  check out Aurora!  To be 25 yrs younger..........

I can't figure out the blue costume on the right.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

poison ivy said:


> whoa.  check out Aurora!  To be 25 yrs younger..........
> 
> I can't figure out the blue costume on the right.



I am thinking she is Elsa cause here is Anna beside her in this picture


----------



## poison ivy

right.  now I can totally see it.

what a great looking event.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## hydrotony

Back to Star Wars Weekends...

I was wondering if anyone knew the first year that there was a Stormtroopers pre-show for Stars of the Saga?
I have a video of the 2007 pre-show I took with my fairly new Kodak digital camera. It was at the Superstar Television Theater (American Idol theater). I got that camera right before the 2006 SWW but didn't have any video of a pre-show in 2006.


----------



## HCinKC

For $500 a person, it seems like one character meal should be included. It's strange you don't get pics at the various character spots, too. It seems you could have done FP for the three T1s and Star Tours instead of TSMM twice... I see lots of room for improvement lol.

For our family, that would darn near cost what we are spending on hotel and park tickets for the week. It should definitely be more worthwhile than essentially avoiding lines. That is just nuts-o-bananas. Hopefully, they took last year's comments to heart, but I wouldn't be surprised if they raised the price for "added" features. I wouldn't rule it out, just that, as it sounds from last year, I wouldn't choose to get it at this point.


----------



## yulilin3

hydrotony said:


> Back to Star Wars Weekends...
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew the first year that there was a Stormtroopers pre-show for Stars of the Saga?
> I have a video of the 2007 pre-show I took with my fairly new Kodak digital camera. It was at the Superstar Television Theater (American Idol theater). I got that camera right before the 2006 SWW but didn't have any video of a pre-show in 2006.


I found this from 2006. It's not really a pre-show but, it's something funny the stormtroopers did before Stars of the saga: 



 (start the video at 3:15)


----------



## mouseguy77

I did the VIP tour last year and received an email earlier this week from Disney Special Activities - VIP Tour Services Marketing & Product Development.  It said:

"Jedi’s, Padawan’s, & Rebels,

If you are getting this message you either participated in last year’s _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends_ _Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ or you have expressed interest.

We are finalizing plans for this year’s Ultimate VIP Tour and will be releasing the information soon.   As one of our top fans and past guests, we wanted to share a few details just for you:

·  We will provide you with information on this year’s _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekend_  as well as offer you the first opportunity to book this year experience before it is released to the general public.

·  If you book within 5 days of the e-mail blast, you will not have to call the Disney Reservation Center.  Either a member of my team will call you or we will release a special line for you to call us.

·  This year we know that the program will include many of the elements of last year’s tour including an upgraded breakfast, a full service lunch, early VIP access to Darth’s Maul, VIP Viewing of the Legends of the Force Motorcade, access to some FastPass attractions including Star Tours, PLUS VIP Seating for the LIVE Celebrity Talk shows.  After the hosted portion of your experience you will have access to a VIP Dessert Party with great views of the closing show and fireworks PLUS other amenities that we are yet to be finalized

·  Annual Pass Holders, Disney Vacation Club Members and Disney Rewards Visa Cards Holders will receive our first ever 15% discount on the _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends"
_
We hope to release this information to you by the first week in March."

Hope this helps.


----------



## yulilin3

Thanks @mouseguy77 , it sounds like they are about to release the information, finally


----------



## Candleshoe

mouseguy77 said:


> Annual Pass Holders, Disney Vacation Club Members and Disney Rewards Visa Cards Holders will receive our first ever 15% discount on the _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends"_


My AP would save me $600 right there ;-)


----------



## Buddyex

so once full details of SWW are announced , how does booking fastpasses for the special shows normally work?  are they available through the MDE site as per regular fastpasses ? are they released 60 days before each scheduled event day?


----------



## lovethattink

Through MDE.


----------



## hydrotony

The SWW show FP+s are also included in the tiered system, usually tier 1 with TSMM and RnR.


----------



## Candleshoe

Question about the meals.  I can't find the pricing on the Disney site.  To figure out how much they'll be do I add Tax or is it included?
I have the Galactic Breakfast down at $48*8(ppl)=384    then I'll add on tip or tip and tax... which is it?   Sorry, I just have to get seriously serious with my budgeting.  I'm used to taking 3 people to Disney, not 8!


----------



## yulilin3

@Buddyex it's just like a regular fp, last year all shows were tier 1. I'm expecting for them to go live 30 days out as to not upset. AP holders and off site guests, but I could be wrong.
@Candleshoe I believe the price is including tax but not gratuity


----------



## yulilin3

@Candleshoe here's the link. $49.99 plus gratuityhttps://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-dine-in-galactic-breakfast/


----------



## OZMom

I believe it includes tax, but not gratuity. At least that's how I budgeted it. With a group that large though, they will add in the gratuity automatically at the end. I think at 18%


----------



## OZMom

Sorry, didn't see Yulilin had already answered!


----------



## yulilin3

Unrelated but I'm at DHS today (was cheering for friends for the 10k) is there anything you guys want me to check, pictures, questions? Let me know


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> Unrelated but I'm at DHS today (was cheering for friends for the 10k) is there anything you guys want me to check, pictures, questions? Let me know


What's left of the hat?! 

Also, I'm jealous. It's -24 degrees here today and all I can think is "only 82 days until Disney"


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Unrelated but I'm at DHS today (was cheering for friends for the 10k) is there anything you guys want me to check, pictures, questions? Let me know


If you're near the Animation Building today, can you ask if anyone knows how much longer Hiro and Baymax will be there? And if they know if any Baymax plush will be coming in soon? Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

@OZMom I'll see if I can figure out how to post pictures straight from my phone.
@Itinkso Will do.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> @OZMom I'll see if I can figure out how to post pictures straight from my phone.
> @Itinkso Will do.


Thanks, yulilin. 

From Upload a File at the bottom of the reply box, you can post a photo from your phone very easily.


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## lovethattink

jtowntoflorida said:


> My concern with FtF this year is the price increase when they extended FSF, as well as the price point of the "marketed as Frozen but not really Frozen at all" Osborne Lights dessert party, which was outrageous.  FtF seemed like a great value last year.  FSF was an OK value when it had its original summer pricing.  But the Osborne Lights package was a total ripoff, IMO, and FtF is going to be hard to swallow if it's priced at $90/person.  But you know even at that price, it's going to sell out because Star Wars fans are even more crazy than Frozen fans.  LOL.
> 
> I will also officially boycott Disney if they do a Frozen tie-in to FtF.  I love Elsa as much as the next person,  but she doesn't have a place in SWW.



From everything I've read, Disney seems to want to hold on tight to what they have deemed accurate. So there's no room for spoofing, I don't think you'll see Elsa except at the sing-along. At least, that's the reason everyone gave for hoopla's elimination.

I can see chairs added, a $90 price tag, and it being sold out each weekend too. I hope that isn't the case.

FSF package went up $10 by the end of summer. We did it twice. Did FTF once. Did Frozen Holiday Package once. I think my family is all packaged out at this point.

In fact, for FSF we didn't even stay in the reserved area for the parade. We took our snacks and went down to the Backlot Express to sit in the air conditioning and eat them. Then stepped outside for parade time. If the SWW parade continues with the FSF route then we will do the same thing, otherwise we will be cheering on the 501st and Rebel Legion. DS just doesn't handle the heat well, he can't eat sugar or sugar substitutes at the moment, so the package is not worth it to us at any price.



mouseguy77 said:


> I did the VIP tour last year...



What did you think of the VIP package last year?


----------



## yulilin3

@Itinkso they have no clue when or if Baymax and Hiro are leaving. The merchandise kiosk where Have everything Baymax is not opened yet


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> @Itinkso they have no clue when or if Baymax and Hiro are leaving. The merchandise kiosk where Have everything Baymax is not opened yet


Thanks, @yulilin3!


----------



## Brandiwlf

lovethattink said:


> In fact, for FSF we didn't even stay in the reserved area for the parade. We took our snacks and went down to the Backlot Express to sit in the air conditioning and eat them. Then stepped outside for parade time. If the SWW parade continues with the FSF route then we will do the same thing,


Can you see everything by getting a spot outside here? We have a 9:20 reservation for the breakfast so won't be able to stake out a spot too early, so looking for good last minute spots . Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Can you see everything by getting a spot outside here? We have a 9:20 reservation for the breakfast so won't be able to stake out a spot too early, so looking for good last minute spots . Thanks!


From backlot express you can only see the 501st and Rebel Legions. Unless they change it this year


----------



## yulilin3

Well just approached a JTA cast member that has been here forever. The outside sign ups were just a test and they doubt they will do it permanently. Also I asked her about the shows during sww and she said that at first they would be done at Superstar theater but changed it last minute. They are actually doing the cheerleader competition in rather than Indiana Jones today


----------



## Itinkso

Join the *SWW Roll Call!  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654*

If you're thinking about joining, post your name in the Roll Call Thread and I'll add you on! It'll make it easier for me to "paste" FTF next to those who will book the package. Thanks! 
*
*


----------



## mmafan

mouseguy77 said:


> I did the VIP tour last year and received an email earlier this week from Disney Special Activities - VIP Tour Services Marketing & Product Development.  It said:
> 
> "Jedi’s, Padawan’s, & Rebels,
> 
> If you are getting this message you either participated in last year’s _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends_ _Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ or you have expressed interest.
> 
> We are finalizing plans for this year’s Ultimate VIP Tour and will be releasing the information soon.   As one of our top fans and past guests, we wanted to share a few details just for you:
> 
> ·  We will provide you with information on this year’s _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekend_  as well as offer you the first opportunity to book this year experience before it is released to the general public.
> 
> ·  If you book within 5 days of the e-mail blast, you will not have to call the Disney Reservation Center.  Either a member of my team will call you or we will release a special line for you to call us.
> 
> ·  This year we know that the program will include many of the elements of last year’s tour including an upgraded breakfast, a full service lunch, early VIP access to Darth’s Maul, VIP Viewing of the Legends of the Force Motorcade, access to some FastPass attractions including Star Tours, PLUS VIP Seating for the LIVE Celebrity Talk shows.  After the hosted portion of your experience you will have access to a VIP Dessert Party with great views of the closing show and fireworks PLUS other amenities that we are yet to be finalized
> 
> ·  Annual Pass Holders, Disney Vacation Club Members and Disney Rewards Visa Cards Holders will receive our first ever 15% discount on the _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends"
> _
> We hope to release this information to you by the first week in March."
> 
> Hope this helps.


...................................................lol im reading this with my credit card in my hand waiting.............lol


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Ladies and gents, and KIDOS (they have youth sizes on this one)... shirt punch has 4 cool SW themed T-shirts on sale for 10 bucks each... but the sale is only for the next 13 hours so get them while they are hot! 

https://www.shirtpunch.com/


----------



## OZMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ladies and gents, and KIDOS (they have youth sizes on this one)... shirt punch has 4 cool SW themed T-shirts on sale for 10 bucks each... but the sale is only for the next 13 hours so get them while they are hot!
> 
> https://www.shirtpunch.com/



Those are pretty cool designs. I just got one off Thinkgeek.com that is very similar, but cost a little more. I wish I had seen these first!


----------



## yulilin3

And there are walls around soundstage 1 (home to last year's darth's mall)


----------



## lovethattink

Brandiwlf said:


> Can you see everything by getting a spot outside here? We have a 9:20 reservation for the breakfast so won't be able to stake out a spot too early, so looking for good last minute spots . Thanks!





yulilin3 said:


> From backlot express you can only see the 501st and Rebel Legions. Unless they change it this year



As Yulilin3 mentioned, more than likely not, unless they change it this year. We won't find out for sure until after the 1st parade.

You'll be fine time wise, but for those who have plans closer to the parade window, keep in mind that streets are closed and some paths blocked. A rope goes up blocking the path between Star Tours and the restrooms. That area will be a total bottleneck right before and during parade time. The "secret" pathway by Chewie might be open and if it is, would make for an easier path to cut through to the parade if it's already started.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> @Candleshoe here's the link. $49.99 plus gratuityhttps://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-dine-in-galactic-breakfast/


Thanks!

I swear I went there.. twice!  and I didn't see this part:


> The _Star Wars_ Dine-In Galactic Breakfast is available for $49.99 per adult and $31.99 per child age 3 to 9 (tax is included; gratuity is not).



So I went off looking at other sites and still didn't see it.  My brain's on overload.  I did my budget and i'm a few thousand over b/c my planning got away from me.  I reined it in to just a little over.   

OZMom, thanks too!   I have been budgeting Tips at 18%.   Some places I can use TiW but i'm SOL with the SciFi breakfast and H+V (if we keep it).


----------



## Candleshoe

lovethattink said:


> I can see chairs added, a $90 price tag, and it being sold out each weekend too. I hope that isn't the case.


$90?!  

/le sigh


----------



## lovethattink

Candleshoe said:


> $90?!
> 
> /le sigh



The Frozen Holiday package for $90 was just a show and dessert with a lithograph and pin. No parade, but chairs were added for sitting at the dessert. And every time we went to check out the lights,  the dessert area looked full.


----------



## alayne

mmafan said:


> ???????did they stop at all for pics if you wanted????? thanks


Pictures with characters - no only with the ones in Darth Mall when we were shopping
We could take as many pictures as we want every where we went except in the areas where photos are not allowed.
Hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## alayne

The Sunrise Student said:


> I just treated my BF and I to the Universal Express Passes and because of the time frame we are going it raised the tickets over 120.00 each (pre-tax) for just a two day pass, and you can not add on this feature if are getting the buy 2 day get third day free they will not allow you to even purchase the universal express online, now you might beable to upgrade this at the park and maybe do a one day express pass. I'd look into that if you are having issues with ride waits. Check out this link to see which rides are included in the UEP http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Express_Pass
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Alayne... I was looking at your list of things for the VIP package, and still trying to figure out if it is really worth the money. It didn't seem like you got much more than those that did the FtF package, and I guess if I was going to buy the limited addition items and had the VIP package for day one that would probably be a huge seller for this package. What did you feel was the best part of this package for you?
> 
> I am a Disney Visa card holder as well and I was wondering the same thing. The news letter almost made it seem like we could call and make reservations right now for it, but I keep hearing people say it's not offered yet. Have you tired to call the number in the news letter yet? I haven't cause I am still debating this package.


I guess the best part for me was the fact that we had front row seats for the two major shows. I loved being able to get into Darth Mall without waiting in the line and seeing the Fab Five as Star Wars Characters. I felt like I accomplished a lot in a short period of time. I didn't feel like the heat was an issue at all nor did I have the tired feeling like I couldn't make it to the room. I'm hoping that this years will include at least one or two things new in addition to what we did last year. There will be five of us this trip. My son and I have saved everything we have but I still have to pay for my two nieces.


----------



## alayne

I think it's going to be at least another week before we will be able to book the VIP Package. I think they are still working out a few of the details.


----------



## OZMom

alayne said:


> I think it's going to be at least another week before we will be able to book the VIP Package. I think they are still working out a few of the details.



So funny you posted this because I just hung up the phone and the CM was telling me they are expecting / hoping for next week.


----------



## hydrotony

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 79151 And there are walls around soundstage 1 (home to last year's darth's mall)



They are making a third Toy Story Mania track in some of this building.


----------



## poison ivy

For any newcomers to the Star Wars Weekends.

here is a great detailed writeup from weekend 2 in 2014 w/lots of photos to help walk you through the experience.

http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/

Obviously there are already changes taking place for 2015 as noted here, regarding the new location of Darth's Mall near Streets of America and the Celebrity talk show "Saga with the Stars" now being held on Sunset Blvd. in the Theatre of the Stars (Beauty and the Beast live show arena), but I love the time lapse photos of the crowds building up for the parade.

And this was Weekend II!  You can just imagine what it was like for Weekend IV w/Mark Hamill last year.


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> For any newcomers to the Star Wars Weekends.
> 
> here is a great detailed writeup from weekend 2 in 2014 w/lots of photos to help walk you through the experience.
> 
> http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/
> 
> Obviously there are already changes taking place for 2015 as noted here, regarding the new location of Darth's Mall near Streets of America and the Celebrity talk show "Saga with the Stars" now being held on Sunset Blvd. in the Theatre of the Stars (Beauty and the Beast live show arena), but I love the time lapse photos of the crowds building up for the parade.
> 
> And this was Weekend II!  You can just imagine what it was like for Weekend IV w/Mark Hamill last year.


this is a great write up. It really includes everything. Like you said, there will be changes but at least it'll give you a good visual of crowds


----------



## HCinKC

poison ivy said:


> For any newcomers to the Star Wars Weekends.
> 
> here is a great detailed writeup from weekend 2 in 2014 w/lots of photos to help walk you through the experience.
> 
> http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/



I just came across this the other day. I really helped me figure out some time frames. Definitely a great resource with all of the photos.

I don't know if I asked this already, but I don't recall seeing an answer if I did...Is FtF pay ahead or do you book with cc backup but actually pay there?


----------



## drlaurafsu

FtF is pay at reservation. We had it last year and since it was just me and DS it was definitely worth it for the parade seating alone. Planning on doing it again this year.


----------



## OZMom

poison ivy said:


> For any newcomers to the Star Wars Weekends.
> 
> here is a great detailed writeup from weekend 2 in 2014 w/lots of photos to help walk you through the experience.
> 
> http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/
> 
> Obviously there are already changes taking place for 2015 as noted here, regarding the new location of Darth's Mall near Streets of America and the Celebrity talk show "Saga with the Stars" now being held on Sunset Blvd. in the Theatre of the Stars (Beauty and the Beast live show arena), but I love the time lapse photos of the crowds building up for the parade.
> 
> And this was Weekend II!  You can just imagine what it was like for Weekend IV w/Mark Hamill last year.



Wow, that was really thorough. Now I'm really excited for SWW, but holy crowds batman. At least now I have an idea and can plan accordingly.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Need to start working on DSs autograph book. I know I need to add space for Ezra and Sabine. Any others that I might need to add extra space just in case? Han? Others? I realize they may not add anyone else but I would rather have a few extras than not enough room. 

I've done general disney books using DSs previous pictures with the characters. This will be my first time doing a Star Wars one. Also any good Star Wars clip art suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## poison ivy

If you go back into that review I posted - you'll see a link to the Feel the Force pkg. directly above where they posted the "Symphony in the Stars" fireworks video. Click on it for a very thorough look at last years Feel the Force Package offerings and set up. 

We were among the masses clamoring for a front spot along the ropes in that section and unfortunately got boxed in.  We never even saw or managed to take advantage of the refreshments they served during the parade.  I hope they expand and better organize this section with the removal of the hat.


----------



## pixiesprite

Hi folks, hope you don't mind me popping in out of the blue - just spotted this thread.

A couple of DISers asked me to create some little scrapbooking cards for SWW last year over in Creative DISigns. They are small 3x4" cards you can use in scrapbooks, journals, fun print-outs for kids to write on about their experiences during the trip, tuck them in your photoalbums etc. You could print them a bit bigger than 3x4" too if needed. There are cards for various characters, events, the character meals and also some fun things like Star Wars Shopping themed cards, a Stormtrooper with Mickey ears arriving to catch the Magical Express and a Star Wars road trip. It's a mixture of journalling cards and title cards. Anyhoo, I thought some of you might get some use out of them while you are preparing for your trips or for afterwards when you are doing up your photos - you can find a list of all the SWW cards here , please feel free to download and enjoy any cards that catch your eye 

I hope you all have a blast at SWW! (It sounds like such fun)


----------



## msmama

I really feel like not being in air conditioning for shows could change our plans.  We're going week 1 (and 2) so it'll hopefully be a bit cooler than later in the summer, but maybe not (Disneyland in late April last year hit 100 degrees and it was really hard to tour like that).  

Anyway, how are ride lines during shows and during the parade?  Would it be worth riding TSMM during the parade?  (We have 4 parade days and I don't think we have to see it each time).  Star Tours and TSMM are the only rides we ride at HS.

I don't think my son will really care about the Stars of the Saga, but I think he'll LOVE the stormtrooper pre-show.  I think he'll like the JAT show too (from what I've seen on Youtube).


----------



## yulilin3

@msmama the lines for rides stay the same no mater if there's parades or shows. Many people are not interested in sw stuff and TSMM and ST are very popular


----------



## mmafan

alayne said:


> Pictures with characters - no only with the ones in Darth Mall when we were shopping
> We could take as many pictures as we want every where we went except in the areas where photos are not allowed.
> Hope this is what you were looking for.


thanks...........


----------



## mmafan

LETS hope they release the VIP and FTF this week......................................


----------



## lovethattink

poison ivy said:


> If you go back into that review I posted - you'll see a link to the Feel the Force pkg. directly above where they posted the "Symphony in the Stars" fireworks video. Click on it for a very thorough look at last years Feel the Force Package offerings and set up.
> 
> We were among the masses clamoring for a front spot along the ropes in that section and unfortunately got boxed in.  We never even saw or managed to take advantage of the refreshments they served during the parade.  I hope they expand and better organize this section with the removal of the hat.



DS had his wheelchair that day and we put him at the rope, me behind him, and dh behind me. I was the designated snack getter and ran back and forth to the cart. Plus stacking as we did, we only took up one spot at the rope.



msmama said:


> I really feel like not being in air conditioning for shows could change our plans.  We're going week 1 (and 2) so it'll hopefully be a bit cooler than later in the summer, but maybe not (Disneyland in late April last year hit 100 degrees and it was really hard to tour like that).
> 
> Anyway, how are ride lines during shows and during the parade?  Would it be worth riding TSMM during the parade?  (We have 4 parade days and I don't think we have to see it each time).  Star Tours and TSMM are the only rides we ride at HS.
> 
> I don't think my son will really care about the Stars of the Saga, but I think he'll LOVE the stormtrooper pre-show.  I think he'll like the JAT show too (from what I've seen on Youtube).



The lack of air conditioning has us re-thinking our 4 night weekends. Might change them to 2 or 3 night weekends instead.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

poison ivy said:


> If you go back into that review I posted - you'll see a link to the Feel the Force pkg. directly above where they posted the "Symphony in the Stars" fireworks video. Click on it for a very thorough look at last years Feel the Force Package offerings and set up.
> 
> We were among the masses clamoring for a front spot along the ropes in that section and unfortunately got boxed in.  We never even saw or managed to take advantage of the refreshments they served during the parade.  I hope they expand and better organize this section with the removal of the hat.



I'd say that we had the worst parade view we've ever had from the FTF viewing area.  We got there relatively early and were behind the first group at the rope.  Then they all stood up when the parade started.    And the Mr was at least 6'5" and his wife pretty tall too.


----------



## lovethattink

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'd say that we had the worst parade view we've ever had from the FTF viewing area.  We got there relatively early and were behind the first group at the rope.  Then they all stood up when the parade started.    And the Mr was at least 6'5" and his wife pretty tall too.



That must have been frustrating. I've come to expect that though. The same thing happens in the parent parade viewing for the kids in the parade.

Things were tweaked during FSF, so things may change with the viewing area. The wheelchair section was moved to the far left. Wheelchairs were lined up side by side and at times there was only room for 1 companion behind, the kiddie viewing area was beside that and they were all asked to remain sitting. That arrangement worked well for the Frozen processional, however, that wouldn't work well if the Motorcade continues as last year, only going as far as the stage, then back tracking after the welcome. It would work great though if the entire motorcade proceeds to the exit gate at Star Tours.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Last year they had a great are all the way to the right for the kids to sit. They could pretty much see everything. I made friends with the person next to me and we swapped off saving our spots next to the ropes to get snacks. It worked out nicely. She was by herself so doubtful either of us would have gotten anything if we hadn't swapped.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I am trying out the Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party at EPCOT for their fireworks this time, and these are standing tables too....

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/illuminations-sparkling-dessert-party/

... So it makes me wonder if they will add chairs or not for the FtF package, I would be happy with more tables... I think that was lacking!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

FTF was prepaid but you had until the day before to cancel. Mark Hamill weekend and we walked into Guest Services and bought a package for my friend. So people do cancel. It isn't the greatest area to view and the best part is saved for the kids, but they sit so if you want you can stand behind the kids.  I wasn't there for the parade view, just to see Mark Hamill and if you're looking for the celebrities you can park right where they will get out of their cars to go up to the stage.

You do have to have a "snack buddy" at the parade to hold your spot when you go for snacks. I had 2 diet cokes, 2 waters (took one along) and about 4 strawberry bars and maybe should map out where the nearest loo is once the parade is over.


----------



## poison ivy

drlaurafsu said:


> Last year they had a great are all the way to the right for the kids to sit. They could pretty much see everything. I made friends with the person next to me and we swapped off saving our spots next to the ropes to get snacks. It worked out nicely. She was by herself so doubtful either of us would have gotten anything if we hadn't swapped.



That sounds like a good idea.  In our case there were 3 of us and we were two up front right at the rope and 1 standing behind.  but since we were up against the ropes on the right, the only person who even had a chance of leaving was my son standing 1 row behind the rope line, and truthfully, even he really couldn't leave that spot. There was no way to hold it.  So if you wanted this coveted viewing section within the reserved area, there is no easy way to leave for refreshments and get back in place.  Way too many people were continually crowded in around us.



The Sunrise Student said:


> I am trying out the Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party at EPCOT for their fireworks this time, and these are standing tables too....
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/illuminations-sparkling-dessert-party/
> 
> ... So it makes me wonder if they will add chairs or not for the FtF package, I would be happy with more tables... I think that was lacking!



We were too late to get a table and everyone tends to hold their own so sharing wasn't ideal.  We stood in place and snacked around the dessert tables but it was not a comfortable scene.  I am wrapping up my review of this package and to be honest, unless they make some major changes to the viewing area, I would not recommend paying that upcharge for the same experience we had.  Too much money for too much hassle.


----------



## lovethattink

poison ivy said:


> That sounds like a good idea.  In our case there were 3 of us and we were two up front right at the rope and 1 standing behind.  but since we were up against the ropes on the right, the only person who even had a chance of leaving was my son standing 1 row behind the rope line, and truthfully, even he really couldn't leave that spot. There was no way to hold it.  So if you wanted this coveted viewing section within the reserved area, there is no easy way to leave for refreshments and get back in place.  Way too many people were continually crowded in around us.
> 
> 
> 
> We were too late to get a table and everyone tends to hold their own so sharing wasn't ideal.  We stood in place and snacked around the dessert tables but it was not a comfortable scene.  I am wrapping up my review of this package and to be honest, unless they make some major changes to the viewing area, I would not recommend paying that upcharge for the same experience we had.  Too much money for too much hassle.



We shared tables each package we did except the Frozen Holiday one. For that one, people came and went to view the lights.  There definately weren't enough tables for each party at FTF or FSF packages.


----------



## Sinderelly

We are newbies to SWW. We will be there May 31-June6. I know NOTHING about SW. DGS, age 2, is obsessed with Bobba Fett . I have been trying to get a ressie for one of the SW dining experiences to no avail. Are these so popular that I don't have much of a chance?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Keep checking, people cancel. Also remember you can check for each day, not just on the weekends. there was a photo op with Boba Fett (plus Darth Vader) at the breakfast, they didn't visit tables. The dinner has Disney characters dressed in Star Wars costumes.

our FTF dessert party was moved into Disney Jr. due to rain. Shared a table with a couple who were always off chasing their kids. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## yulilin3

Sinderelly said:


> We are newbies to SWW. We will be there May 31-June6. I know NOTHING about SW. DGS, age 2, is obsessed with Bobba Fett . I have been trying to get a ressie for one of the SW dining experiences to no avail. Are these so popular that I don't have much of a chance?


The cancellation policy on the meals are 2 days before  so keep checking. If you have any other specific questions let us know


----------



## Cluelyss

Sinderelly said:


> We are newbies to SWW. We will be there May 31-June6. I know NOTHING about SW. DGS, age 2, is obsessed with Bobba Fett . I have been trying to get a ressie for one of the SW dining experiences to no avail. Are these so popular that I don't have much of a chance?


You may have better luck on a week day as well?


----------



## Brandiwlf

yulilin3 said:


> The cancellation policy on the meals are 2 days before  so keep checking. If you have any other specific questions let us know


 is the cancellation on these different than normal meals? I thought it was 24 hours prior


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> is the cancellation on these different than normal meals? I thought it was 24 hours prior


you're right. It's one day.
*There is a 1 Day cancellation policy. $10 per person will be charged/forfeited if canceling within 1 Day or no show of the reservation.*


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Sinderelly said:


> We are newbies to SWW. We will be there May 31-June6. I know NOTHING about SW. DGS, age 2, is obsessed with Bobba Fett . I have been trying to get a ressie for one of the SW dining experiences to no avail. Are these so popular that I don't have much of a chance?


 
The meal isn't the only opportunity to meet Boba Fett.  He's available for a regular meet & greet on and off pretty much all day, and lines for him typically aren't that long.  Just so you know that a meal isn't a must to meet him.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Sinderelly said:


> We are newbies to SWW. We will be there May 31-June6. I know NOTHING about SW. DGS, age 2, is obsessed with Bobba Fett . I have been trying to get a ressie for one of the SW dining experiences to no avail. Are these so popular that I don't have much of a chance?


 
Oh, and also, I will likely be cancelling our Sci Fi meal on June 6th, and I'm willing to try coordinating with you.


----------



## williamscm3

Someone is cancelling lots of Star Wars meals over on the May Cancellation thread if anyone is looking!


----------



## jcjen519

williamscm3 said:


> Someone is cancelling lots of Star Wars meals over on the May Cancellation thread if anyone is looking!



was just coming over to say this.  There are still several of both meal left.


----------



## Crew-JTA

Looks like I'm going to have to be more creative this year. I'm used to being "the runner" to get snacks or whatever while DH holds the fort with the kids. Well, this year it's just me and DS8. We will have to be more prepared. And no unscheduled bathroom breaks!


----------



## yulilin3

This is for anyone interested in the parade, we still don't have a time for it but here are the parade times from years past:
2005 2006 2007 11:15am
2008 2009 and 2010 11:40am
2011 and 2012 12:40pm
2013 11am
2014 11:30am
I'm thinking they'll stick to the 11:30am if they are doing the FtF package again


----------



## OZMom

Does anyone know if you can use your Disney Visa discount at the Galactic breakfast?


----------



## Brandiwlf

OZMom said:


> Does anyone know if you can use your Disney Visa discount at the Galactic breakfast?


 or the dinner?


----------



## Itinkso

Brandiwlf said:


> or the dinner?


Dinner only as H&V has always been on the list for Chase Disney discounts.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Dinner only as H&V has always been on the list for Chase Disney discounts.


Yep, no discounts for breakfast


----------



## OZMom

I'm sorry to be a pain, but where is the list? We've only had the card a short time so we're getting used to the perks. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Itinkso

OZMom said:


> I'm sorry to be a pain, but where is the list? We've only had the card a short time so we're getting used to the perks. Thanks for the info!


Here's the full list:
https://disneyrewards.com/vacation-perks/


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> I'm sorry to be a pain, but where is the list? We've only had the card a short time so we're getting used to the perks. Thanks for the info!


https://disneyrewards.com/vacation-perks/


----------



## yulilin3

@Itinkso  didn't see your post there


----------



## Sinderelly

Thank you everyone! We are planning for HS Tues June 2 trying to avoid crowds. June 6th wouldn't work for us. That's the day we leave on an early ME bus. My DH is threatening to make me watch all the SW movies. I haven't watched any of them (ducking). DH, DS and our two DGS are really into SW though


----------



## tesslor

When do they usually announce the parade times?  I scheduled Sci Fi at 10:45 not even thinking about the parade.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

There's pretty much no chance that they will have the parade much later. The celebrities need to be available for shows in the afternoon.


----------



## yulilin3

tesslor said:


> When do they usually announce the parade times?  I scheduled Sci Fi at 10:45 not even thinking about the parade.


hopefully once they release the information for the VIP package and Feel the Force we should have the time for the parade. SO, as a Disney CM would say "soon"


----------



## tesslor

Anyone remember from last year, is 45 minutes enough time for all the character interaction at Sci-Fi without rushing?


----------



## yulilin3

tesslor said:


> Anyone remember from last year, is 45 minutes enough time for all the character interaction at Sci-Fi without rushing?


We were the first group seated in the morning and were done in 45 minutes. Not sure later in the day, with all the tables full if it would still work. They recommend having an hour available


----------



## Skywise

45 minutes might be doable - I stupidly set the ADR for the sci-fi breakfast at 10:30 completely spacing the parade times.  (I was thinking more about getting the family members out of bed.   )  I'm trying for something earlier now but, alas... tis all sold out!  (Everything was crazy sold out for the weekend of June 5 at 5.5 months out!)


----------



## OZMom

tesslor said:


> When do they usually announce the parade times?  I scheduled Sci Fi at 10:45 not even thinking about the parade.



I did not even think of this! We have a 10:40 reservation for the galactic breakfast, I grabbed it because it had been sold out and this is the one that popped up. 

We want to book the FTF package when it comes out. I guess I could take or leave the parade. I saw the youtube videos of it and unless they change a lot or it's a big celebrity it's not really our thing. But I'd hate to pay for reserve seating and then not use it. I guess I will keep looking for an earlier time.


----------



## tesslor

OZMom said:


> I did not even think of this! We have a 10:40 reservation for the galactic breakfast, I grabbed it because it had been sold out and this is the one that popped up.
> 
> We want to book the FTF package when it comes out. I guess I could take or leave the parade. I saw the youtube videos of it and unless they change a lot or it's a big celebrity it's not really our thing. But I'd hate to pay for reserve seating and then not use it. I guess I will keep looking for an earlier time.



Even if we don't do the parade I would like to use that time to ride some attractions with shorter waits! Ideally I would like to be in the TOT area just before the parade.  Not sure how do-able this is if we get done with breakfast during the parade.


----------



## lovethattink

On a week day during SWW there isn't much SW going on. The character meals, JTA, and Star Tours are all you'll see.

The parade, fireworks, FTF, merchandise at Darth Mall,  are SWW only. Even Tatooine Traders will have only regular SW merchandise nothing with the SWW logo 



Sinderelly said:


> Thank you everyone! We are planning for HS Tues June 2 trying to avoid crowds. June 6th wouldn't work for us. That's the day we leave on an early ME bus. My DH is threatening to make me watch all the SW movies. I haven't watched any of them (ducking). DH, DS and our two DGS are really into SW though





tesslor said:


> Anyone remember from last year, is 45 minutes enough time for all the character interaction at Sci-Fi without rushing?



They were running behind on our breakfast day. It took a good 2 hours to see all the characters.  But ours was opening day, May 4th last year.[/QUOTE]


----------



## yulilin3

tesslor said:


> Even if we don't do the parade I would like to use that time to ride some attractions with shorter waits! Ideally I would like to be in the TOT area just before the parade.  Not sure how do-able this is if we get done with breakfast during the parade.


from the Sci Fi walk past the ABC Commisary, behind the stage (where the hat used to be ) if there is a stage this year. Past Brown Derby and that'll put you on Sunset Blvd


----------



## tesslor

yulilin3 said:


> from the Sci Fi walk past the ABC Commisary, behind the stage (where the hat used to be ) if there is a stage this year. Past Brown Derby and that'll put you on Sunset Blvd



Thank you!


----------



## Koh1977

If we don't do the FtF package, where is a good parade viewing spot (and place to see the characters on stage or broadcast on TV screens or something)?


----------



## jcjen519

We are hoping to book the VIP package when it comes out.  I've been reading on here that the FTF package viewing locations aren't that great.  is the VIP location the same?  

has anyone done the VIP package before? what did you think?


----------



## HCinKC

jcjen519 said:


> We are hoping to book the VIP package when it comes out.  I've been reading on here that the FTF package viewing locations aren't that great.  is the VIP location the same?
> 
> has anyone done the VIP package before? what did you think?


If you go back just a few pages, you will see VIP reviews. According to the comments, last year's location was the same for VIP and FtF. I have not done either though.


----------



## Delilah1310

So I need some help in planning a SWW "lite" version. 
We will be there Sunday, June 7. 
It is our only DHS day.

Our DS7 is interested in meeting some SW characters, wants to see the parade and fireworks, and we have a 5 pm dinner with Jedi Mickey already booked. 
He is NOT interested in meeting celebrities/autographs, watching the shows, or Jedi Training Academy (he has done this twice and says he doesn't want to do it again).

He is also interested in NON-SWW things that he has not been to in the past - RNR, Fantasmic - as well as favorites - ToT, TSMM, StarTours, LMA.

Can someone help me figure out what I should consider when planning our day?

Right now I am thinking maybe it would be best to use that early 8 am entry to get on RNR and ToT without any FP. 
And then if we can get to the SW characters by 9 am, that would fill the time before the parade.
Parade would be 11 or 11:30-ish.
Lunch.
LMA at 1:20
FP uses from 2-5 (and fill with other attractions as time allows)
Jedi Mickey Mickey Dinner at 5
FP uses from 6:30 - 8:30 (and fill with other attractions as time allows)
Fantasmic at 9 pm
Fireworks at 9:30

Is it possible to get a decent fireworks view after 9 pm fantasmic?
What about the Feel the Force package - if this is offered, could we be able to get to the designated area by 9:30 from 9 pm fantasmic?
Would the 10:30 fantasmic be a better option? (but its SO late for DS7 by the time we would get back to the hotel!!)

thanks for any help you can provide.
this is our first SWW so I'm sure how to judge the crowds, priorities, etc.

thanks!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

If you want to meet Chewbacca or Darth Vader it is best to get in line for one of them first, before doing anything else. Those lines will be over an hour relatively soon after opening.

If you do the feel the force package you will miss the dessert party if you decide to go to Fantasmic at 9. Also attending Fantasmic at 9 might hamper your ability to get a good view of the fireworks. Do the later Fantasmic if you can at all.


----------



## Skywise

Delilah1310 said:


> Is it possible to get a decent fireworks view after 9 pm fantasmic?
> What about the Feel the Force package - if this is offered, could we be able to get to the designated area by 9:30 from 9 pm fantasmic?
> Would the 10:30 fantasmic be a better option? (but its SO late for DS7 by the time we would get back to the hotel!!)



No and no.

Fantasmic will finish about 9:20 and with the fireworks at 9:30 there's just no way you'll get to a decent spot before the fireworks start.  10:30 Fantasmic is a better time - Especially if you get the FtF package!


----------



## OZMom

Delilah1310 said:


> So I need some help in planning a SWW "lite" version.
> We will be there Sunday, June 7.
> It is our only DHS day.
> 
> Our DS7 is interested in meeting some SW characters, wants to see the parade and fireworks, and we have a 5 pm dinner with Jedi Mickey already booked.
> He is NOT interested in meeting celebrities/autographs, watching the shows, or Jedi Training Academy (he has done this twice and says he doesn't want to do it again).
> 
> He is also interested in NON-SWW things that he has not been to in the past - RNR, Fantasmic - as well as favorites - ToT, TSMM, StarTours, LMA.
> 
> Can someone help me figure out what I should consider when planning our day?
> 
> Right now I am thinking maybe it would be best to use that early 8 am entry to get on RNR and ToT without any FP.
> And then if we can get to the SW characters by 9 am, that would fill the time before the parade.
> Parade would be 11 or 11:30-ish.
> Lunch.
> LMA at 1:20
> FP uses from 2-5 (and fill with other attractions as time allows)
> Jedi Mickey Mickey Dinner at 5
> FP uses from 6:30 - 8:30 (and fill with other attractions as time allows)
> Fantasmic at 9 pm
> Fireworks at 9:30
> 
> Is it possible to get a decent fireworks view after 9 pm fantasmic?
> What about the Feel the Force package - if this is offered, could we be able to get to the designated area by 9:30 from 9 pm fantasmic?
> Would the 10:30 fantasmic be a better option? (but its SO late for DS7 by the time we would get back to the hotel!!)
> 
> thanks for any help you can provide.
> this is our first SWW so I'm sure how to judge the crowds, priorities, etc.
> 
> thanks!



Someone posted this link upthread and it was REALLY really helpful to me. This is also our first SWW. 

http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> If we don't do the FtF package, where is a good parade viewing spot (and place to see the characters on stage or broadcast on TV screens or something)?


anywhere pn the left side of Hollywood Blvd will offer you the most shade but you have to grab these spots early. At least an hour and fifteen  min before. You can walk behind the parade route at the end and watch the welcome show on the stage.


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> So I need some help in planning a SWW "lite" version.
> We will be there Sunday, June 7.
> It is our only DHS day.
> 
> Our DS7 is interested in meeting some SW characters, wants to see the parade and fireworks, and we have a 5 pm dinner with Jedi Mickey already booked.
> He is NOT interested in meeting celebrities/autographs, watching the shows, or Jedi Training Academy (he has done this twice and says he doesn't want to do it again).
> 
> He is also interested in NON-SWW things that he has not been to in the past - RNR, Fantasmic - as well as favorites - ToT, TSMM, StarTours, LMA.
> 
> Can someone help me figure out what I should consider when planning our day?
> 
> Right now I am thinking maybe it would be best to use that early 8 am entry to get on RNR and ToT without any FP.
> And then if we can get to the SW characters by 9 am, that would fill the time before the parade.
> Parade would be 11 or 11:30-ish.
> Lunch.
> LMA at 1:20
> FP uses from 2-5 (and fill with other attractions as time allows)
> Jedi Mickey Mickey Dinner at 5
> FP uses from 6:30 - 8:30 (and fill with other attractions as time allows)
> Fantasmic at 9 pm
> Fireworks at 9:30
> 
> Is it possible to get a decent fireworks view after 9 pm fantasmic?
> What about the Feel the Force package - if this is offered, could we be able to get to the designated area by 9:30 from 9 pm fantasmic?
> Would the 10:30 fantasmic be a better option? (but its SO late for DS7 by the time we would get back to the hotel!!)
> 
> thanks for any help you can provide.
> this is our first SWW so I'm sure how to judge the crowds, priorities, etc.
> 
> thanks!


Chewie and Vader's line stay consistently long all day if you have any desire to meet them go to their lines first thing. If not then you could do some rides, better to do the second showing of F! they start packing all the desserts as soon as the fireworks pre show starts so you wouldn't be able to enjoy it.


----------



## HCinKC

Trying to think about FP+ on our SWW days. I plan on leaving HS early/mid afternoon and park hopping. Do I need to use a FP+ on ST if we head straight to it first thing? It'd be great if I could use the FP for our park hop later, but I don't mind using it in the morning if needed. The main point of the trip is SWW, so we are only planning on riding ST on the weekend. We will do all other HS rides & JTA during the week.

You know, I just remembered Padawan Mind Challenge, and I think ODS would like it. I don't know if we need to get in line for that first instead, which would then cause the need for a ST FP...


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Trying to think about FP+ on our SWW days. I plan on leaving HS early/mid afternoon and park hopping. Do I need to use a FP+ on ST if we head straight to it first thing? It'd be great if I could use the FP for our park hop later, but I don't mind using it in the morning if needed. The main point of the trip is SWW, so we are only planning on riding ST on the weekend. We will do all other HS rides & JTA during the week.
> 
> You know, I just remembered Padawan Mind Challenge, and I think ODS would like it. I don't know if we need to get in line for that first instead, which would then cause the need for a ST FP...


if you want to sign up for JTA you have to do it first thing or else you'll find yourself in an hour long line to sign up. Star Tours doesn't really pick up until around 10am so you could sign up for JTA and then do ST
EDIT : Just re-read the question. You can sign up for PMC and then do ST with no problem, first thing. You should be done with PMC by 8:15am. Remember that the PMC shows are in the afternoon, so not sure how that would play out with your park hopping plan


----------



## Nello

Been a longtime lurker, and am only up to page 70 of the thread, but I wanted to let everyone know TeeFury has some SW related shirts today! Fruity Rebels and Cocoa Rebels!  http://www.teefury.com

We are going to the third weekend of SWW on the 29th. We are bringing my brother and his family to DW for my niece's first trip, and I can't wait to sneak in some SW goodness!!


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> if you want to sign up for JTA you have to do it first thing or else you'll find yourself in an hour long line to sign up. Star Tours doesn't really pick up until around 10am so you could sign up for JTA and then do ST
> EDIT : Just re-read the question. You can sign up for PMC and then do ST with no problem, first thing. You should be done with PMC by 8:15am. Remember that the PMC shows are in the afternoon, so not sure how that would play out with your park hopping plan


Oh good! I was thinking for Friday - we will park hop over to Epcot after the parade, and then I think we would hop back over for the late PMC, dinner, fireworks. I am glad I can use FP+ for our few hours at Epcot instead.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I have been searching the boards looking for the fabulous cancellation thread hopping to snag a Tomorrowland Terrace fireworks desert party at MK (Since we are marching in the parade the likelihood of us getting to do the FtF package is pretty slim... that schedule comes out last minute and we don't know when they will slot us to march).

PS we will most likely be getting some adult SW themed beverages  and a snack and find where Ms Yulilin and company like to sit for the fireworks


----------



## Koh1977

The Sunrise Student said:


> I have been searching the boards looking for the fabulous cancellation thread hopping to snag a Tomorrowland Terrace fireworks desert party at MK (Since we are marching in the parade the likelihood of us getting to do the FtF package is pretty slim... that schedule comes out last minute and we don't know when they will slot us to march).



Did you find it?  It's under Disney Restaurants and Dining Reservations.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Oh I have the link to try and book https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/ , but it is booked solid... I need to keep track of cancellations in case someone cancels, and some where out on the DISboards is a cancelation thread full of nice people who will post when they are going to cancel a hot reservation.


----------



## Koh1977

The Sunrise Student said:


> Oh I have the link to try and book https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/ , but it is booked solid... I need to keep track of cancellations in case someone cancels, and some where out on the DISboards is a cancelation thread full of nice people who will post when they are going to cancel a hot reservation.



I know.  I meant here on the DIS.  It's under the Disney Restaurants Forum then Dining Reservations then the May cancellation thread.    I would post the link if I could figure out how to do it.


----------



## Koh1977

http://disboards.com/threads/new-guidelines-may-cancelled-adr-thread-read-1st-post.3346769/

See if that works.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Koh1977 I found it, repeat, I found it... I kept just trying to search the word cancel or reservations before and was going batty!

May's ADR cancelation thread.. WOOT WOOT! http://www.disboards.com/threads/new-guidelines-may-cancelled-adr-thread-read-1st-post.3346769/

(PS I have been trying to qoute people all day, and no go, it keeps pulling up older qoutes rather than new ones...)


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Koh1977 said:


> http://disboards.com/threads/new-guidelines-may-cancelled-adr-thread-read-1st-post.3346769/
> 
> See if that works.



Jinks  Thank you!!!


----------



## spc67carr

The Sunrise Student said:


> I have been searching the boards looking for the fabulous cancellation thread hopping to snag a Tomorrowland Terrace fireworks desert party at MK (Since we are marching in the parade the likelihood of us getting to do the FtF package is pretty slim... that schedule comes out last minute and we don't know when they will slot us to march).
> 
> PS we will most likely be getting some adult SW themed beverages  and a snack and find where Ms Yulilin and company like to sit for the fireworks




I used disney dinning buddy to get a reservation for it. I was looking forever to get one, no luck. It was 8 dollars per reservation notification. They notified me Sunday, one week after I signed up that there was an opening on the 30th May. I grabbed that right away. You can select if you want to be notified by email and or text. For me it was worth it. That was one of the reservations I wanted most. Now I need the Feel the Force package and I am all set. Good luck finding a reservation!!!

Does anyone know how kids can walk in the parade. I heard different things. One that they can sign up and the other that they get  randomly selected out of kids doing JTA. Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

spc67carr said:


> I used disney dinning buddy to get a reservation for it. I was looking forever to get one, no luck. It was 8 dollars per reservation notification. They notified me Sunday, one week after I signed up that there was an opening on the 30th May. I grabbed that right away. You can select if you want to be notified by email and or text. For me it was worth it. That was one of the reservations I wanted most. Now I need the Feel the Force package and I am all set. Good luck finding a reservation!!!
> 
> Does anyone know how kids can walk in the parade. I heard different things. One that they can sign up and the other that they get  randomly selected out of kids doing JTA. Thanks!


It is my understanding that kids are randomly selected, and not just from those doing JTA sign ups. Could be anywhere, but likely in or around SW activities.


----------



## spc67carr

Cluelyss said:


> It is my understanding that kids are randomly selected, and not just from those doing JTA sign ups. Could be anywhere, but likely in or around SW activities.



Thank you! We are going to the park on a non SWW day to do JTA and the character breakfast and dinner at H&V. I can only imagine how crazy it would be on the actual weekend. I thought that, if there were sign ups we could try. But idk watching it is probably more interesting for my son -if we get a good spot.  Its the first time we are doing SWW and the first real Disney trip. Last year we went with my daughters cheer team - I feel the need to add that not all cheerleaders are bad  and we had almost no time at the parks. We spend half a day at HS, a few hours at Epcot and AK and one whole day in MK. So I really dont know how bad crowds are but expect the worse.


----------



## Koh1977

Jedi Mickey dinner (Fantasmic package) available 5/31 for 4 at 7pm


----------



## yulilin3

spc67carr said:


> Thank you! We are going to the park on a non SWW day to do JTA and the character breakfast and dinner at H&V. I can only imagine how crazy it would be on the actual weekend. I thought that, if there were sign ups we could try. But idk watching it is probably more interesting for my son -if we get a good spot.  Its the first time we are doing SWW and the first real Disney trip. Last year we went with my daughters cheer team - I feel the need to add that not all cheerleaders are bad  and we had almost no time at the parks. We spend half a day at HS, a few hours at Epcot and AK and one whole day in MK. So I really dont know how bad crowds are but expect the worse.


the kids that are chosen for the parade have to stand in the sun while the entire parade marches past them. It's a neat experience (my kids did it several times when they were little) but they bake in the sun for a good 20 minutes, with robes on and all


----------



## spc67carr

yulilin3 said:


> the kids that are chosen for the parade have to stand in the sun while the entire parade marches past them. It's a neat experience (my kids did it several times when they were little) but they bake in the sun for a good 20 minutes, with robes on and all



Thanks for the info. That would be something to think about IF they would somehow choose him.


----------



## mmafan

its crazy that MNSSHP and MVMCP details are out but NOTHING FOR SWW>>>>>>>>>???????????????????????????


----------



## OZMom

So we have never used Disney transport before. Would we be better off getting a taxi to HS to make rope drop? If we want to be there by 7 / 7:15 or earlier, there won't be busses running, correct? So could we get a taxi that early if we just ask the desk to call us one?


----------



## OZMom

mmafan said:


> its crazy that MNSSHP and MVMCP details are out but NOTHING FOR SWW>>>>>>>>>???????????????????????????



I just said this to my friend last night. She is planning for October and has more details then I do for my May trip


----------



## Itinkso

OZMom said:


> So we have never used Disney transport before. Would we be better off getting a taxi to HS to make rope drop? If we want to be there by 7 / 7:15 or earlier, there won't be busses running, correct? So could we get a taxi that early if we just ask the desk to call us one?


Buses begin running by 6:30. If you do decide on a taxi, ask the front desk CMs to call for you.


----------



## Laura C

Does anyone know if it's possible/ safe (paths etc) to walk from Coronado Springs to Hollywood studios? If not will probably get first buses along with all the other crowds of people for opening time! 
TIA xx


----------



## AuntieK

Anybody else read the latest Disney response on the SWW Blog entry?  Someone had asked  when we'd be able to book FtF.  I don't want to wait another month....

*Eric on February 21st, 2015 at 7:34 pm*
Is there a time frame when we can expect to hear about the Feel the Force Premium Package or something similar this year. That is the last piece of our planning we are waiting on.





*Shawn Slater on February 25th, 2015 at 8:59 am*
Eric – We hope to have details about premium packages and other aspects of the event ironed out by the end of March, so look for more information at that time.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

End of MARCH?? I'm sorry, but I find this ridiculous. As others have said, there's more planning info for those going in Oct! I think it's ridiculous to tell people they should plan 6mos out (beginning 7 or 11 mos out for DVC), and only release packages, etc this late. 

End of cranky rant.


----------



## AuntieK

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> End of MARCH?? I'm sorry, but I find this ridiculous. As others have said, there's more planning info for those going in Oct! I think it's ridiculous to tell people they should plan 6mos out (beginning 7 or 11 mos out for DVC), and only release packages, etc this late.
> 
> End of cranky rant.


.
My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Florida Girl

I sent a an email and received a phone call yesterday...per whatever her name was they are waiting for all the actors to sign their contracts. 
I told her how ridiculous it was to withhold information when they empower their guests to manage their vacations yet refuse to keep people informed. Hence why I'm holding onto multiple character meals over several days until I can finalize my plans.


----------



## yulilin3

This is how it has worked for years. We don't get many details until late March and April. It sucks, I agree.


----------



## yulilin3

Laura C said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible/ safe (paths etc) to walk from Coronado Springs to Hollywood studios? If not will probably get first buses along with all the other crowds of people for opening time!
> TIA xx


No walkway at all. Not safe and actually not allowed because there's no sidewalks.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I can understand details on shows being released later because they are dependent on "celebrity" bookings and the like. But the FtF package is ALL Disney. The premium pkg is ALL Disney. I don't see the excuse there.


----------



## Koh1977

unless they are adding a meet and greet??


----------



## Laura C

yulilin3 said:


> No walkway at all. Not safe and actually not allowed because there's no sidewalks.


Thanks yulilin, that's a shame, would of been nice to have walked, early bus for us instead then!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Koh1977 said:


> unless they are adding a meet and greet??


If they do, I'll forgive them.


----------



## msmama

Staying club level for SWW, so today, just out of boredom I emailed the Yacht and Beach club Itinerary planning office today to ask if they knew anything about FtF or VIP tours.  They didn't and claimed to have no information about when it may become available, though they did offer to put me on a waiting list.  

I was hoping that they'd be able to give me a hint or something, but no luck.  Probably everyone is bogged down with Be Our Guest reservations to do anything else today.


----------



## alayne

I'm with everyone else who has posted. I have never been good at waiting and this is killing me. I keep checking my e-mail every 5 min and I have nothing fun to write in my planning book. Only 90 days left for our trip. It's snowing outside and I'm board.


----------



## OZMom

End of March is cutting it close to the 45 day mark for those of us going the first weekend. What if there's a big celebrity and someone wants to switch weekends? 

*sigh* Maybe I'm just impatient and cranky and need something to complain about


----------



## lovethattink

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> End of MARCH?? I'm sorry, but I find this ridiculous. As others have said, there's more planning info for those going in Oct! I think it's ridiculous to tell people they should plan 6mos out (beginning 7 or 11 mos out for DVC), and only release packages, etc this late.
> 
> End of cranky rant.



...and more about the cruise in 2016

SWW is the hardest for planning. For example, we can guess parade times, but usually don't know a time for sure until the week before to the day of SWW.



Koh1977 said:


> unless they are adding a meet and greet??



I wouldn't bank on it.



msmama said:


> Staying club level for SWW, so today, just out of boredom I emailed the Yacht and Beach club Itinerary planning office today to ask if they knew anything about FtF or VIP tours.  They didn't and claimed to have no information about when it may become available, though they did offer to put me on a waiting list.
> 
> I was hoping that they'd be able to give me a hint or something, but no luck.  Probably everyone is bogged down with Be Our Guest reservations to do anything else today.



I honestly thought the announcement would come today. It would have been Murphy's Law to have it rain and pour new reservations all on the same day. I kind of remember two things going on at the same time as last year's announcement?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> ...and more about the cruise in 2016
> 
> SWW is the hardest for planning.* For example, we can guess parade times, but usually don't know a time for sure until the week before to the day of SWW.*
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't bank on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly thought the announcement would come today. It would have been Murphy's Law to have it rain and pour new reservations all on the same day. I kind of remember two things going on at the same time as last year's announcement?


Up until last year we didn't have a schedule at all, for anyof the shows, parade or Hyperspace Hoopla until the week before the first weekend. With the addition of FP+ to the shows at least, last year, we had times for the shows earlier, and also the parade and fireworks because of the release of the FtF package. I'm still not saying this is ok, but it's the way it has always been. It has to do with the celebrities in attendance. Many people that come for SWW are drawn to certain names and I guess Disney wants to be completely sure that a celebrity will be here before announcing it. The only thing that I don't understand why we don't have a time on are the fireworks. The only celebrity that attends that is the host and we already know it's JAT so why not just give us the time.


----------



## lovethattink

@yulilin3 if it works like FSF you can bank on fireworks 15 min before park closing time.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> @yulilin3 if it works like FSF you can bank on fireworks 15 min before park closing time.


The thing is that we know that and Disney knows it too, so why not just put it on the schedule


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Guys and Gals

Do you realize that last year they didn't even announce FtF until April 24th!

However the VIP package Rebel Rendezvous was announced Feb 28th with new SW merch.

I know I am going crazy as well, even though I have other trips to plan.

AND GET THIS, I am finding there is a huge difference between WDW and Disney Land, I am 46 days from my Disney Land SWC trip and they don't even have park hours up for that time frame, and I couldn't even book character meals until 60 days before (talk about drive me BATTY!)

So after trying to plan this DL SWC trip I am thankful WDW does things the way they do! And I have started to give WDW a little more props


----------



## yulilin3

Just checked back with the DPB SWW post from Feb. 17th and reading some of Shawn Slater answers he confirms that JAT Obi Wan and Beyond is coming back. So that's 2 shows that we now have confirmed. Stars of the Saga and Obi Wan and Beyond. 
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-force-star-wars-weekends-is-getting-closer/


----------



## wdhinn89

Since all of the shows are a Tier 1 I guess that means only one FP+ can be booked and the only way to see the other shows would be to stand on the standby line.  How far in advance is it recommended to stand in line to see the show?


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> Since all of the shows are a Tier 1 I guess that means only one FP+ can be booked and the only way to see the other shows would be to stand on the standby line.  How far in advance is it recommended to stand in line to see the show?


If you're using FP for the shows try and get Stars of the Saga, that's the more popular one.
Visit to the Maul (when Ray Park is here) and My Short Story (When Warwick Davis is here) are the second most popular, standby would be around 45minutes to an hour
Behind the Force and Obi Wan and Beyond are the least popular, you should be fine lining up 30 to 45 minutes before the show


----------



## prgal0715

Koh1977 said:


> where are you staying?


 Staying at OKW for the first time in years. Can't wait!


----------



## Hootch

A quick question.  We will be at SWW on May 29th.  I know the park is current;y scheduled to open at 8:00 AM.  I also know that DHS generally allows people in early.  Is it expecetd that the gates will open significantly early that morning?  Anyone care to guess how early?

We have only been to SWW in 2007 when it was around later in June.  Our son saw the prequels as they came out and watched the originals multiple times with original and updated versions.  Our daughter does not remember it at all and has finished all of the movies now.  We're not planning to do a lot of the events.  I enjoyed walking around looking watching the characters in the Imperial section.  Any suggestions for an arrival time at the gates?


----------



## yulilin3

Hootch said:


> A quick question.  We will be at SWW on May 29th.  I know the park is current;y scheduled to open at 8:00 AM.  I also know that DHS generally allows people in early.  Is it expecetd that the gates will open significantly early that morning?  Anyone care to guess how early?
> 
> We have only been to SWW in 2007 when it was around later in June.  Our son saw the prequels as they came out and watched the originals multiple times with original and updated versions.  Our daughter does not remember it at all and has finished all of the movies now.  We're not planning to do a lot of the events.  I enjoyed walking around looking watching the characters in the Imperial section.  Any suggestions for an arrival time at the gates?


The park opens around 7:30 am but they hold you at Hollywood Blvd and Vine for the stormtrooper welcome show, then everyone goes to their first destination around 7:50am. Star Tours and TSMM are usually open at that time but RnRC and ToT open at 8am


----------



## Hootch

Thank you for the quick reply


----------



## DisneyDreamMaker

This will be our 3rd SWW, we will be there the first weekend. DH is a huge fan and I hate to confess it but until our first SWW I had never seen the movies. Now my kids and I are big fans as well and can't wait for our upcoming trip. The last 2 years we have gone we haven't done any of the shows. Met all the characters, watched the parade, fireworks, done JTA and of course done all the regular DHS stuff. Not interested in celebrity meet and greets. Any recommendations on SW shows we should try to see (FYI my boys will be 7 & 9)? I was thinking PMC might be fun for them if we can get them in.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MakiraMarlena

obviously they cannot announce the celebrities before they are signed.


Obi Wan and Beyond (awesome show) is easy to get into, because JAT is there every weekend and does his show every day. Use an FP for the weekly celebrity shows if you want to see those.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyDreamMaker said:


> This will be our 3rd SWW, we will be there the first weekend. DH is a huge fan and I hate to confess it but until our first SWW I had never seen the movies. Now my kids and I are big fans as well and can't wait for our upcoming trip. The last 2 years we have gone we haven't done any of the shows. Met all the characters, watched the parade, fireworks, done JTA and of course done all the regular DHS stuff. Not interested in celebrity meet and greets. Any recommendations on SW shows we should try to see (FYI my boys will be 7 & 9)? I was thinking PMC might be fun for them if we can get them in.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think that for kids under 10 they would enjoy Behind the Force (if they are into SW Rebels) it's a neat way to learn about voice acting and the actors behind your favorite shows and cartoons. Stars of the Saga might get boring, but if they are interested and love the movies they might enjoy it. There's a lot of behind the scenes questions and JAT does a great job to keep the show entertaining


----------



## Itinkso

*Join the SWW Roll Call Thread!
http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/*

@yulilin3 - no TBT photos today?


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> *Join the SWW Roll Call Thread!
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/*
> 
> @yulilin3 - no TBT photos today?


On it!!


----------



## yulilin3

TBT SWW 2011...we will never get this view again


----------



## lovethattink

It might seem strange to see the stage without the hat in the backround of the SWW pictures. And this is coming from someone who was never fond of the hat.


----------



## hydrotony

Stars of the Saga is the big show to use your Tier 1 FP+ on BUT last year when Mark Hamill showed up, he had a Conversation With Mark Hamill show apart from SOTS. I had to scramble to switch my previously scheduled SOTS FP+ for the Mark Hamill show FP+. I had to do standby for the other shows, arrived at least an hour ahead of time if I could.



MakiraMarlena said:


> obviously they cannot announce the celebrities before they are signed.
> 
> 
> Obi Wan and Beyond (awesome show) is easy to get into, because JAT is there every weekend and does his show every day. Use an FP for the weekly celebrity shows if you want to see those.


----------



## hydrotony

Let's see if I can get some 2003 SWW SOTS photos posted... The celebrity guests were Michonne Bourriague (Aurra Sing SWI), Billy Dee Williams (Lando Calrissian) and Anthony Daniels (C-3PO)


----------



## yulilin3

11 weeks to Go


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I went 2 days, used FP for Stars of the Saga one day, Mark Hamill the next day. I walked into Ray Park's show and JAT's show after Mark Hamill with little to no waiting in line, but I went in by myself and could snag an empty chair for Ray. His show did fill up by the time it started.


----------



## HCinKC

lovethattink said:


> It might seem strange to see the stage without the hat in the backround of the SWW pictures. And this is coming from someone who was never fond of the hat.


I was thinking this when I looked at that other thread with the removal pics. It will just seem strange to not see the hat, period. But, I think it will be neat having the chinese theatre as a backdrop...more "Hollywood", less "Disney". I like that.


----------



## poison ivy

Is the stage remaining in place?  I was thinking they could move it back some now that the hat is gone.


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> Is the stage remaining in place?  I was thinking they could move it back some now that the hat is gone.


I'm thinking the same thing, that the stage can now be where the hat was giving a bit more space.


----------



## Itinkso

If the stage gets moved back, and guests crowd into that larger space as they follow the motorcade, could VIP/FTF guests still have a good view?


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> If the stage gets moved back, and guests crowd into that larger space as they follow the motorcade, could VIP/FTF guests still have a good view?


they drop the ropes of the FtF package area as soon as the parade starts and they tell you that as soon as the parade goes thru people will be walking behind it and if you want a good spot for the welcome show to just join the crowd as they approach the stage. That's what happened last year


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> If the stage gets moved back, and guests crowd into that larger space as they follow the motorcade, could VIP/FTF guests still have a good view?



If you stay in the area, no. DS and I stayed in the package area. DH followed the ropes to the stage. It is way crowded and packed in like sardines. If you get a spot at the rope, it's not as bad. They leave space between the rope and the kids in the parade.



yulilin3 said:


> they drop the ropes of the FtF package area as soon as the parade starts and they tell you that as soon as the parade goes thru people will be walking behind it and if you want a good spot for the welcome show to just join the crowd as they approach the stage. That's what happened last year


----------



## coluk003

will the shows happen everyday on the weekend? or do they have some on friday some on atuday and the last few on sundays.  Or does everything happen on sun just as saturday and friday?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Schedule has been the same all 3 weekend days.


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> will the shows happen everyday on the weekend? or do they have some on friday some on atuday and the last few on sundays.  Or does everything happen on sun just as saturday and friday?


the SWW shows happen every Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Obi Wan and Beyond is exactly the same show every day. Stars of the Saga will vary on the questions that JAT asks the guests,  Behind the Force also changes a bit if different questions are asked to the voice actors
Last years Mark Hamill conversation was unique every day, he had so many stories to tell that 45 minutes wasn't enough


----------



## coluk003

ok so this thread is so long , i cant possibly go through it all and find the information im looking for   ok well i could but that would take to long.  As far as the FtF package can someone explain to me exactly where these things take place?  I know you get a spot to watch the parade but how is that set up. Im assuming standing, but im really short like 5'2" short. We have breakfast that day, hopefully they will offer it on the friday we go. should we eat relativly quickly, get our pictures then go over to the waiting area for the parade?  Is the area a large area, o rather small, does anone ahve or know of any pictures of the area/layout.   And if i remember correctly, you get the dessert and fireworks at night with that correct?   Does anyone know when they allow you to line up for that, and im assuming that is standing room only also?

Now that im thinking about it we might do the star wars breakfast on another day, maybe that saturday morning


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> ok so this thread is so long , i cant possibly go through it all and find the information im looking for   ok well i could but that would take to long.  As far as the FtF package can someone explain to me exactly where these things take place?  I know you get a spot to watch the parade but how is that set up. Im assuming standing, but im really short like 5'2" short. We have breakfast that day, hopefully they will offer it on the friday we go. should we eat relativly quickly, get our pictures then go over to the waiting area for the parade?  Is the area a large area, o rather small, does anone ahve or know of any pictures of the area/layout.   And if i remember correctly, you get the dessert and fireworks at night with that correct?   Does anyone know when they allow you to line up for that, and im assuming that is standing room only also?
> 
> Now that im thinking about it we might do the star wars breakfast on another day, maybe that saturday morning


here is a review http://www.mousesteps.com/dining-ma...essert-party-event-at-star-wars-weekends-2014
They have the kids sit down and the parents can either sit or stand behind them for the parade, you get ice cream from the ice cream carts and sodas and bottled water for the parade. A full dessert party with beverages for the fireworks portion. Last year they had only bar tables, no chairs


----------



## OZMom

I swear I've read that review at least twice before and I just now noticed that the drinks at the desert party we alcoholic. Are those included in the package price or are they additional?


----------



## lovethattink

OZMom said:


> I swear I've read that review at least twice before and I just now noticed that the drinks at the desert party we alcoholic. Are those included in the package price or are they additional?



Included


----------



## AuntieK

OZMom said:


> I swear I've read that review at least twice before and I just now noticed that the drinks at the desert party we alcoholic. Are those included in the package price or are they additional?



Those included alcoholic drinks must be the reason my niece keeps telling me I let her drink 7 cokes at the party


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> I swear I've read that review at least twice before and I just now noticed that the drinks at the desert party we alcoholic. Are those included in the package price or are they additional?





lovethattink said:


> Included


That is worth the price. If you buy these drinks separately it's like $10 each.


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> That is worth the price. If you buy these drinks separately it's like $10 each.



THAT is exactly what I was thinking. Even if the view is less than desirable, we can do the desert party and move over to the lake area for the fireworks


----------



## lovethattink

OZMom said:


> THAT is exactly what I was thinking. Even if the view is less than desirable, we can do the desert party and move over to the lake area for the fireworks



Better view of JAT and the characters from that dessert viewing area.


----------



## yulilin3

yeah that's the thing. The pre show to the fireworks are done on the stage and from the dessert party location you get an awesome view. Now if it's the same pre show as last year it's not super awesome (it's def. no hyperspace hoopla) so it would be a toss between awesome view of the stage or awesome view of the fireworks


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> yeah that's the thing. The pre show to the fireworks are done on the stage and from the dessert party location you get an awesome view. Now if it's the same pre show as last year it's not super awesome (it's def. no hyperspace hoopla) so it would be a toss between awesome view of the stage or awesome view of the fireworks



The youtube video of the show from last year was kinda unimpressive. Our "planned day" is the first day of SWW so we're kinda stuck with finding out once we get there. How plausible would it be to watch the show, then move back for the fireworks?


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> The youtube video of the show from last year was kinda unimpressive. Our "planned day" is the first day of SWW so we're kinda stuck with finding out once we get there. How plausible would it be to watch the show, then move back for the fireworks?


it's start straight after. There's no time to move from one spot to the other without missing a couple of minutes


----------



## lovethattink

And viewing around echo lake fills in quickly.


----------



## yulilin3

My daughter and I are thinking of grabbing 2 tables with 4 chairs each to hold for anyone wanting to come to the meets every Saturday. So we will have at least 6 extra chairs for anyone wanting to join, there's also a ledge that is used to sit


----------



## poison ivy

OZMom said:


> The youtube video of the show from last year was kinda unimpressive. Our "planned day" is the first day of SWW so we're kinda stuck with finding out once we get there. How plausible would it be to watch the show, then move back for the fireworks?



I agree.  The preshow was entertaining but not something we absolutely had to do.


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter and I are thinking of grabbing 2 tables with 4 chairs each to hold for anyone wanting to come to the meets every Saturday. So we will have at least 6 extra chairs for anyone wanting to join, there's also a ledge that is used to sit


 
Whats this all about?  I dont know if i saw  detailed post but i recall seeing something posted by you and SWW


----------



## Itinkso

coluk003 said:


> Whats this all about?  I dont know if i saw  detailed post but i recall seeing something posted by you and SWW


yulilin's DISmeet info is in the first post here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> Whats this all about?  I dont know if i saw  detailed post but i recall seeing something posted by you and SWW





Itinkso said:


> yulilin's DISmeet info is in the first post here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654


yep. I would love to meet as many of you as your schedules allow. It's always fun to meet, especially at the end of the day to compare experiences about SWW


----------



## markmcalear

Any news on D-Tech this year?

Got 3 last year (carbonite, storm trooper and x-wing pilot) and was a little disappointed with one of them (storm trooper).


----------



## Buddyex

markmcalear said:


> Any news on D-Tech this year?
> 
> Got 3 last year (carbonite, storm trooper and x-wing pilot) and was a little disappointed with one of them (storm trooper).



I'm also looking forward to D-Tech, providing they can ship to Australia without doubling the price of the statue.

curious to know what was your problem with the Storm-trooper ?


----------



## yulilin3

markmcalear said:


> Any news on D-Tech this year?
> 
> Got 3 last year (carbonite, storm trooper and x-wing pilot) and was a little disappointed with one of them (storm trooper).


In the Disney Parks Blog Shawn Slater said that D Tech will be back but no other details


----------



## BobaFettFan

Hello everyone!  Found this board after wife booked our honeymoon to Disney World which happened to be the first star wars weekend. 

Thank you for your posts!  I've read a looooot of blogs but you've all added so much great information to help make this trip the most magical for my wife and I.  This is my first trip to WDW so it's hard to plan :/  

I have a question regarding character interactions around the magic kingdom.  Does Boba Fett walk around randomly and can I get my picture with him? Or will I have to stand in line for the signing events?  I tried to get a seat at the sw breakfast but got into the game a little late.  

Thanks again and back to reading 130 pages!


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> Hello everyone!  Found this board after wife booked our honeymoon to Disney World which happened to be the first star wars weekend.
> 
> Thank you for your posts!  I've read a looooot of blogs but you've all added so much great information to help make this trip the most magical for my wife and I.  This is my first trip to WDW so it's hard to plan :/
> 
> I have a question regarding character interactions around the magic kingdom.  Does Boba Fett walk around randomly and can I get my picture with him? Or will I have to stand in line for the signing events?  I tried to get a seat at the sw breakfast but got into the game a little late.
> 
> Thanks again and back to reading 130 pages!



All the Star Wars Weekends events only happen at Disney's Hollywood Studios, no other parks are involved.
Boba Fett has a designated character spots inside the park, you just have to line up for him. You don't have to get in the autograph line for Boba Fett the character. Unless you want to meet Jeremy Bullock (if he comes again this year) then you do have to line up early for the actor.


----------



## Crew-JTA

BobaFettFan said:


> Hello everyone!  Found this board after wife booked our honeymoon to Disney World which happened to be the first star wars weekend.
> 
> Thank you for your posts!  I've read a looooot of blogs but you've all added so much great information to help make this trip the most magical for my wife and I.  This is my first trip to WDW so it's hard to plan :/
> 
> I have a question regarding character interactions around the magic kingdom.  Does Boba Fett walk around randomly and can I get my picture with him? Or will I have to stand in line for the signing events?  I tried to get a seat at the sw breakfast but got into the game a little late.
> 
> Thanks again and back to reading 130 pages!



Congratulations! And don't give up on the Galactic Breakfast at Sci-Fi. Check out the May cancellation thread where people post reservations they are canceling. I don't have the link, but maybe someone here can post it for you. It was even posted a few pages back as well.


----------



## Cluelyss

Crew-JTA said:


> Congratulations! And don't give up on the Galactic Breakfast at Sci-Fi. Check out the May cancellation thread where people post reservations they are canceling. I don't have the link, but maybe someone here can post it for you. It was even posted a few pages back as well.


Here's a link to the May cancellation board: 
http://www.disboards.com/threads/new-guidelines-may-cancelled-adr-thread-read-1st-post.3346769/


----------



## lovethattink

I'm sitting at the theater in the rain. It's wet. Rain comes through on the sides. And it's not pouring, just raining. Tech is inspecting the stage.


----------



## lovethattink

They are towel drying the stage. Looking up at ceiling, Must be a leak. No thunder. Again, just rain. Filled theater, except for back bleachers way in the back.


----------



## tchrrx

What, if any, regular DHS attractions are not operating during SWW?  I didn't know if the drawing class at Animation Studio would be used for a SWW event.  I know there are a lot of SWW shows, but I didn't know whether they took place instead of some regular things.  Thanks!


----------



## Itinkso

The only scheduling that gets altered is:
TSMM, GMR, and Pixar Place/Mickey Avenue are closed prior to the fireworks.
Beauty and the Beast show will only have 3 showings in the mornings during SWW.
JTA adds on more sessions with different Villains.


----------



## hydrotony

BobaFettFan said:


> Hello everyone!  Found this board after wife booked our honeymoon to Disney World which happened to be the first star wars weekend.
> 
> Thank you for your posts!  I've read a looooot of blogs but you've all added so much great information to help make this trip the most magical for my wife and I.  This is my first trip to WDW so it's hard to plan :/
> 
> I have a question regarding character interactions around the magic kingdom.  Does Boba Fett walk around randomly and can I get my picture with him? Or will I have to stand in line for the signing events?  I tried to get a seat at the sw breakfast but got into the game a little late.
> 
> Thanks again and back to reading 130 pages!



Wow! First trip to Walt Disney World. I hope you realize that WDW is the size of a small city with 4 different theme parks, 2 more water parks and a dozen or so resort hotel complexes. Go to Google maps and switch it to satellite photo mode and take time exploring what awaits you. Being ready for the "ginormous" size of WDW and where everything is will make your visit vastly more enjoyable.


----------



## yulilin3

tchrrx said:


> What, if any, regular DHS attractions are not operating during SWW?  I didn't know if the drawing class at Animation Studio would be used for a SWW event.  I know there are a lot of SWW shows, but I didn't know whether they took place instead of some regular things.  Thanks!





Itinkso said:


> The only scheduling that gets altered is:
> TSMM, GMR, and Pixar Place/Mickey Avenue are closed prior to the fireworks.
> Beauty and the Beast show will only have 3 showings in the mornings during SWW.
> JTA adds on more sessions with different Villains.


Just to add, the Animation Class has a class where they draw Darth Maul Donald, or at least they had it last year


----------



## Crew-JTA

Someone just posted on the May cancellation board that they are dropping a Galactic breakfast on May 18 for 3 people if anyone needs it.


----------



## G00fy@n

Great thread.  Thanks to all for posting. I was already psyched for SW weekends, now June can't get here soon enough!


----------



## HCinKC

lovethattink said:


> And viewing around echo lake fills in quickly.


Are any spots better than others, or is the view ok from anywhere around the lake?



BobaFettFan said:


> Hello everyone!  Found this board after wife booked our honeymoon to Disney World which happened to be the first star wars weekend.
> 
> I tried to get a seat at the sw breakfast but got into the game a little late.


Don't give up on breakfast! I also booked well past my original window and was able to get the breakfast and dinner. Those also run during the week, so don't forget to check weekdays if you are staying then.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Are any spots better than others, or is the view ok from anywhere around the lake?
> 
> 
> Don't give up on breakfast! I also booked well past my original window and was able to get the breakfast and dinner. Those also run during the week, so don't forget to check weekdays if you are staying then.


For the fireworks the best area is where they have the tables and chairs across 50s Prime Time. Also you can view them by the stairs close to the entrance to Indiana Jones.


----------



## lovethattink

Even outside the park is good viewing but music isn't piped out there


----------



## HCinKC

lovethattink said:


> Even outside the park is good viewing but music isn't piped out there


Since ODS walks around the house with his iPod in his back pocket, constantly streaming the Star Wars soundtrack, we could probably survive that. I even heard him humming it as we was doing a match at fencing practice the other day.


----------



## coluk003

what I saw As far as the parade ,the viewibg area is over by the stage?

How early do they let you line up for that?

As far as being at DHS for the autographs, saying there's someone I want to meet after Celebration, how early can you get there? I'm sure disney doesn't have security there overnight do they?.

From Disney's AKL, what's the best way to get over there say to get in line for the fastpass for the autographs? And if there's no one we want again what's the best way from AKL to DHS


----------



## coluk003

ALso I'm thinking of memory maker,actually I have it for 149 which is cheaper then the price right now, and I'm wonder is there a list of what characters are out? Now as I type this it might have been mentioned in this thread somewhere.

As far as the photos there will be three of us what are the chances we can each get a photo,and then a group photo and then maybe one of just that character?


----------



## markmcalear

Buddyex said:


> I'm also looking forward to D-Tech, providing they can ship to Australia without doubling the price of the statue.
> 
> curious to know what was your problem with the Storm-trooper ?



It looked nothing like me!!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter and I are thinking of grabbing 2 tables with 4 chairs each to hold for anyone wanting to come to the meets every Saturday. So we will have at least 6 extra chairs for anyone wanting to join, there's also a ledge that is used to sit



We are going to meet up with you at least one of our two saturdays down there, if not both


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Our D-tech from last year


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Since ODS walks around the house with his iPod in his back pocket, constantly streaming the Star Wars soundtrack, we could probably survive that. I even heard him humming it as we was doing a match at fencing practice the other day.


What you can also do is, on your phone grab a video of the full fireworks show and just play it as soon as the fireworks start. It'll be off by a couple of seconds but it should work, if you are watching from outside.



coluk003 said:


> what I saw As far as the parade ,the viewibg area is over by the stage?
> 
> How early do they let you line up for that?
> 
> As far as being at DHS for the autographs, saying there's someone I want to meet after Celebration, how early can you get there? I'm sure disney doesn't have security there overnight do they?.
> 
> From Disney's AKL, what's the best way to get over there say to get in line for the fastpass for the autographs? And if there's no one we want again what's the best way from AKL to DHS


You can grab a spot for the parade as early as you want, I usually grab mine an hour and a half early just to get the shady side of the street. For the weekend that Mark Hamill came we grabbed our spot as soon as the park opened, there are only 2 benches on Hollywood Blvd and we grabbed one and the other was taken by a gentelman as soon as they let us inside.
As for the lines for autographs you can camp over night. A lot of people do that, they bring chairs, air matresses even little tents and they start forming the line as early as 8pm the night before. I've never camped overnight, the earliest I've been there is 2:30am and don't remember seeing security, but I wasn't really looking for them. There were about 100 people already in line so you won;t be alone or feel unsafe.  From AKL you need to take a taxi or your own vehicle, there are no parking attendant at the toll booth until about 6am so no need to worry about paying for parking if you get there before, you just park wherever you want. Disney busess start around 6am from the resort hotels, just check with the lobby to make sure what time the first one goes. As to times to get there for each celeb it depends on the actor. As soon as we have the list of celebs attending I will give you an estimate for each one to ensure you get your autograph.


coluk003 said:


> ALso I'm thinking of memory maker,actually I have it for 149 which is cheaper then the price right now, and I'm wonder is there a list of what characters are out? Now as I type this it might have been mentioned in this thread somewhere.
> 
> As far as the photos there will be three of us what are the chances we can each get a photo,and then a group photo and then maybe one of just that character?


Kenny The Pirate has the full list of characters from last year. It may be too much to try and get an individual, plus a group picture plus a solo character picture, but you can do it, just be very fast about it.


----------



## yulilin3

_*Sunshine *_love them, they look a lot like you guys


----------



## lovingeire

I think I am finally caught up on the SWW thread after my Princess Half weekend!



tesslor said:


> When do they usually announce the parade times?  I scheduled Sci Fi at 10:45 not even thinking about the parade.





Skywise said:


> 45 minutes might be doable - I stupidly set the ADR for the sci-fi breakfast at 10:30 completely spacing the parade times.  (I was thinking more about getting the family members out of bed.   )  I'm trying for something earlier now but, alas... tis all sold out!  (Everything was crazy sold out for the weekend of June 5 at 5.5 months out!)





OZMom said:


> I did not even think of this! We have a 10:40 reservation for the galactic breakfast, I grabbed it because it had been sold out and this is the one that popped up.
> 
> We want to book the FTF package when it comes out. I guess I could take or leave the parade. I saw the youtube videos of it and unless they change a lot or it's a big celebrity it's not really our thing. But I'd hate to pay for reserve seating and then not use it. I guess I will keep looking for an earlier time.



I also grabbed a 10:45am breakfast after we started talking about shifting our trip a day.  I still have my breakfast at the beginning of our trip, but logistically I'm not sure it's feasible to do.  I am watching for an earlier time, and have enlisted the help of Dining Buddy.  I got a notification for one while at Disney, but I happened to be at the concierge desk about the ME docs we didn't get on our door on our last day and it was gone by the time I checked.  We shifted a day to do SWW with friends who are coming in for their trip so we had decided to do the FtF package with them as an easy way to get together.  (Plus, DH likes the idea of the drinks!)  So I guess time will tell.  Hopefully we'll be able to grab an earlier time on the 5th.


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> You can grab a spot for the parade as early as you want, I usually grab mine an hour and a half early just to get the shady side of the street. For the weekend that Mark Hamill came we grabbed our spot as soon as the park opened, there are only 2 benches on Hollywood Blvd and we grabbed one and the other was taken by a gentelman as soon as they let us inside.
> As for the lines for autographs you can camp over night. A lot of people do that, they bring chairs, air matresses even little tents and they start forming the line as early as 8pm the night before. I've never camped overnight, the earliest I've been there is 2:30am and don't remember seeing security, but I wasn't really looking for them. There were about 100 people already in line so you won;t be alone or feel unsafe.  From AKL you need to take a taxi or your own vehicle, there are no parking attendant at the toll booth until about 6am so no need to worry about paying for parking if you get there before, you just park wherever you want. Disney busess start around 6am from the resort hotels, just check with the lobby to make sure what time the first one goes. As to times to get there for each celeb it depends on the actor. As soon as we have the list of celebs attending I will give you an estimate for each one to ensure you get your autograph.
> .



Duh I should have been more specific. For the parade I was talking about the feel the force package. From the post I saw the viewing area is over by the stage is that correct


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> Duh I should have been more specific. For the parade I was talking about the feel the force package. From the post I saw the viewing area is over by the stage is that correct


yes. By the stage. You can start lining up around 10 to 10:30 to get a spot toward the front of the rope


----------



## Crew-JTA

I love your D-tech Sunshine!!! Last year was our first SWW and I didn't know anything about D-tech until we got there. I'm still a little in the dark about it. How and when do you sign up for it?


----------



## BobaFettFan

Disney


The Sunrise Student said:


> Our D-tech from last year
> View attachment 80296 View attachment 80297 View attachment 80298


Omg those are so cool!


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

So sorry to ask a question that I'm sure has been in one of these posts...I have read many over past couple of months, but may have missed it or forgotten it: for the parade I see the kids in front of the stage dressed as Padawans...how are these kids chosen? 

Also VERY frequent WDW traveller but have NEVER been during SWW-I would really like to take my 10 yr old this year, and I know we are a bit late to the game. Is Memorial Day weekend horrible?? Obviously I know it's not the most ideal timing, but since we are coming from Massachusetts it will give us an extra day that does not require missing school.

Do we know yet, if they are offering a Feel the Force package? I'm pretty sure I read that last year it went on sale late-I wasn't sure if had been confirmed yet (just not available for purchase yet). It seems like this had some nice perks for decent viewing(other than fireworks) and treats.

Thank you!!


----------



## yulilin3

@mackeymouse4eva the kids are chosen at random on the morning hours around star tours and the park entrance. They usually look for Kids in star wars clothes or costumes
Memorial day weekend will be busy but not unbearable, just have a good plan of attack
It hasn't been officially confirmed but hinted by cast members on the phone line and the Disney parks blog. The word is it should be on sale by late March


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

yulilin3 said:


> @mackeymouse4eva the kids are chosen at random on the morning hours around star tours and the park entrance. They usually look for Kids in star wars clothes or costumes
> Memorial day weekend will be busy but not unbearable, just have a good plan of attack
> It hasn't been officially confirmed but hinted by cast members on the phone line and the Disney parks blog. The word is it should be on sale by late March



Thank you so very much!!!!


----------



## msmama

I feel like I'm starting to sweat the small stuff now with the waiting. 

I'd pretty much decided to do the FtF package for my son and I. I'm short and he's a kid so I thought it might be a good way for us to see things without having to fight huge crowds, just big ones, lol. 

Anyway, with just the two of us, I'm wondering about it working for the snacks and such during the parade. How far away are the snacks and water if I were to leave him in his spot while I made a run for snacks (he's 7 and a scaredy cat so that's why I'm apprehensive about leaving him in a crowd of people, if he'd even stay). 

Same question about the dessert party. Would we be able to see stuff if we are not pushy?


----------



## Itinkso

msmama said:


> Anyway, with just the two of us, I'm wondering about it working for the snacks and such during the parade. How far away are the snacks and water if I were to leave him in his spot while I made a run for snacks (he's 7 and a scaredy cat so that's why I'm apprehensive about leaving him in a crowd of people, if he'd even stay).


msmama - as soon as FTF gets released and booked, I'll be adding it into the Roll Call info. Maybe you can contact some others on the Roll Call and set up holding spots in the FTF area so you can be able to pick up the parade snacks. You'll see the same guests that evening at the Dessert Party and everyone on this Thread is so very nice, I'm sure it'll work out for you.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> I feel like I'm starting to sweat the small stuff now with the waiting.
> 
> I'd pretty much decided to do the FtF package for my son and I. I'm short and he's a kid so I thought it might be a good way for us to see things without having to fight huge crowds, just big ones, lol.
> 
> Anyway, with just the two of us, I'm wondering about it working for the snacks and such during the parade. How far away are the snacks and water if I were to leave him in his spot while I made a run for snacks (he's 7 and a scaredy cat so that's why I'm apprehensive about leaving him in a crowd of people, if he'd even stay).
> 
> Same question about the dessert party. Would we be able to see stuff if we are not pushy?


during the parde the ice ream and drinks cart are inside the area, so not far away at all. What you can do is talk to the adults around you and just let them know if they can hold your spot while you go get a snack, they paid for the same package and I'm sure they'll understand your situation. With the dessert party is much more relaxed, you could just go get desserts or drinks and come back to a table or even join other people at a table. You'll be fine
@Itinkso that's an excellent idea


----------



## Nello

The Sunrise Student said:


> Our D-tech from last year
> View attachment 80296 View attachment 80297 View attachment 80298



Those are amazing, and I need them in my life!  Pretty sure my DH and I will have to do that this year!


----------



## yulilin3

for anyone interested this was the infoo from D Tech last year http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...g-to-star-wars-weekends-starting-may-16-2014/


----------



## coluk003

you know seriously im going to be broke. Celebrations is in April which i live very close to, then this, then all the dtech stuff and merchandise.

Question: I didnt give this multiple days to attend though that can change based on family( we plan to go see some older relative on Saturday)  Do they only sell stuff at Darth Maul on the weekends, is it exclusive to only those days and is it open all day say like after the parade?


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> you know seriously im going to be broke. Celebrations is in April which i live very close to, then this, then all the dtech stuff and merchandise.
> 
> Question: I didnt give this multiple days to attend though that can change based on family( we plan to go see some older relative on Saturday)  Do they only sell stuff at Darth Maul on the weekends, is it exclusive to only those days and is it open all day say like after the parade?


Darth's Mall is only opened during the weekends, all 3 days


----------



## coluk003

TY @yulilin3  youve been most helpfull. Ill try to provide some information about the upcoming stuff to you from Disney but im sure someone will beat me to it lol


----------



## AuntieK

msmama said:


> I feel like I'm starting to sweat the small stuff now with the waiting.
> 
> I'd pretty much decided to do the FtF package for my son and I. I'm short and he's a kid so I thought it might be a good way for us to see things without having to fight huge crowds, just big ones, lol.
> 
> Anyway, with just the two of us, I'm wondering about it working for the snacks and such during the parade. How far away are the snacks and water if I were to leave him in his spot while I made a run for snacks (he's 7 and a scaredy cat so that's why I'm apprehensive about leaving him in a crowd of people, if he'd even stay).
> 
> Same question about the dessert party. Would we be able to see stuff if we are not pushy?



You'll be fine.  Like Yulilin3 and Itinkso said you'll meet friendly people who are willing to help you.  I went with my 13 year old niece last year and we met a nice mom who was there alone with her young son.  I watched him for the less than 2 minutes it took her to get snacks.  Then we met up again and shared a table at the fireworks.  A nice adult or teenager would also be willing to grab snacks if your son doesn't like you to go out of eye shot.  The parade area is pretty compact and I think you'll be fine.  Once you know which day you're going you might even be able to coordinate with someone in this thread.  I would totally offer to help someone with this.


----------



## CJK

I'm sure I read it somewhere, but what is the cancellation policy for the Star Wars breakfast?  I thought it was different from the regular 24hrs in advance?  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> I'm sure I read it somewhere, but what is the cancellation policy for the Star Wars breakfast?  I thought it was different from the regular 24hrs in advance?  Thanks!


It's a day, just like the other ones. I believe that FtF was 2 days last year.


----------



## CJK

Thank you!!


----------



## HCinKC

I was just showing DH the D-Tech stuff on last year's blog post, and he wants to do it. You have to book this ahead of time? And what about the figure choices, have they varied each year or is there a mix of old and new?


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> I was just showing DH the D-Tech stuff on last year's blog post, and he wants to do it. You have to book this ahead of time? And what about the figure choices, have they varied each year or is there a mix of old and new?


The first year they offered it, it was only the stormtrooper figure, then they added Han in Carbonite and last year Leia and Pilot and the large figure. You should book your time so that you don't have to wait as a walk in.


----------



## coluk003

Just realized something. The park opens at 8am on the Friday we are going to the SW breakfast at 810. Will they let you in early or is it rope drop, run and check in for the picture?


----------



## msmama

Thank you for talking me down off the ledge.  I was worrying for no reason (which I pretty much knew but it's nice to hear others say it). 

Question for you SWW Vets - HOW DO YOU PLAN YOUR DAYS? 

(What FP's do you get?  When do you do what?  If you're doing several days, do you devote certain days to certain things?  One day good guys?  One day bad guys, etc?)  Just wondering and though it'd keep the conversation moving as we wait...and wait...and wait.


----------



## Cluelyss

coluk003 said:


> Just realized something. The park opens at 8am on the Friday we are going to the SW breakfast at 810. Will they let you in early or is it rope drop, run and check in for the picture?


You will be allowed to enter the park around 730 and will he held at the intersection of Hollywood & Vine until the Stormtroopers do their Welcome Show (around 7:45). Then you can officially enter the park, so will be able to make it to your ADR in plenty of time.


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> Just realized something. The park opens at 8am on the Friday we are going to the SW breakfast at 810. Will they let you in early or is it rope drop, run and check in for the picture?


They will let us in around 7:3- amd hold us on Hollywood and Vine for the stormtrooper welcome show, then after that you go on your way, that's close to 7:55am. You need to go straight to breakfast and will probably be one of the first ones in



msmama said:


> Thank you for talking me down off the ledge.  I was worrying for no reason (which I pretty much knew but it's nice to hear others say it).
> 
> Question for you SWW Vets - HOW DO YOU PLAN YOUR DAYS?
> 
> (What FP's do you get?  When do you do what?  If you're doing several days, do you devote certain days to certain things?  One day good guys?  One day bad guys, etc?)  Just wondering and though it'd keep the conversation moving as we wait...and wait...and wait.


SWW is a hard event to plan for but if you have more than a day you'll be able to accomplish a lot. If you're going for characters I would do them first thing or as close to first thing as possible especially Chewie and Vader. After that you could just hang around the area of the bad guys and get them all and another day get the good guys, just because they tend to be close together. I usually grab a fp for SotS. I like to go the Darth's Mall in the evening when it's quieter, or during the parade


----------



## yulilin3

Just to add, if you want to meet characters try to do these in the morning because of the heat later in the day, it could rain as it usually does in the afternoons and the crowds grow a lot after 10am.


----------



## lovethattink

msmama said:


> Thank you for talking me down off the ledge.  I was worrying for no reason (which I pretty much knew but it's nice to hear others say it).
> 
> Question for you SWW Vets - HOW DO YOU PLAN YOUR DAYS?
> 
> (What FP's do you get?  When do you do what?  If you're doing several days, do you devote certain days to certain things?  One day good guys?  One day bad guys, etc?)  Just wondering and though it'd keep the conversation moving as we wait...and wait...and wait.



We don't plan our days until the morning of, except for making FP for a SWW show. Once we know who's autograph we are getting and the time,  we begin planning and changing FP is we have to. We don't make ADR because we fit in cs where we can. 

So any advanced planning is done so very loosely. 

We'll look at weather forecast on accuweather for Bay Lake to decide if we'll take a resort break and when. 

Having an outdoor venue for the shows may change things for us too.


----------



## Koh1977

lovethattink said:


> We don't plan our days until the morning of, except for making FP for a SWW show. Once we know who's autograph we are getting and the time,  we begin planning and changing FP is we have to. We don't make ADR because we fit in cs where we can.
> 
> So any advanced planning is done so very loosely.
> 
> We'll look at weather forecast on accuweather for Bay Lake to decide if we'll take a resort break and when.
> 
> Having an outdoor venue for the shows may change things for us too.



***  How are the lines at the CS places during the weekends?  Any better bets than others?


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> ***  How are the lines at the CS places during the weekends?  Any better bets than others?


Commisary, Backlot Express and Pizza Planet are crazy after 12. We usually go eat at Backlot Express as soon as the parade goes by and wait about 10 minutes to order, if we wait a little more it's way longer. Sometimes we leave before the actual welcome show on the stage is over to have an easier time getting a table.
We never go over to Sunset or to Studio Catering because of the lack of A/C


----------



## Koh1977

And if we make an ADR somewhere for lunch, what would be a good time (if we're watching the parade first)?  TIA!!  This thread is awesome!!


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> And if we make an ADR somewhere for lunch, what would be a good time (if we're watching the parade first)?  TIA!!  This thread is awesome!!


for Table service after the parade you could make your ADR for 12. That'll give you time to watch the parade and welcome show and head over. This is assuming the parade will be at 11:30am again


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I don't do CS. I will go to the bar at Prime Time (Tune Inn Lounge) or the Brown Derby Lounge. Both are first come first served - and they are usually busy during the SWW. It won't really work for a large group uniess you go right when they open. sometimes I will see the parade one day, and then the next day skip the parade and go to Tune Inn. It's pretty dead during the parade, since it's still early and most guests are watching the parade.


----------



## lovethattink

Koh1977 said:


> ***  How are the lines at the CS places during the weekends?  Any better bets than others?



Crazy busy at times.  We eat at odd times to avoid crowds. Although last year we met a super nice family at ABC Comissary.  They were 3 people at a long table. After walking around a few times to find a table they were gracious and asked us if we wanted to join them. It was greatly appreciated.  And the kids got along great. 



yulilin3 said:


> Commisary, Backlot Express and Pizza Planet are crazy after 12. We usually go eat at Backlot Express as soon as the parade goes by and wait about 10 minutes to order, if we wait a little more it's way longer. Sometimes we leave before the actual welcome show on the stage is over to have an easier time getting a table.
> We never go over to Sunset or to Studio Catering because of the lack of A/C



We usually see you at the Backlot Express.  They changed their chicken nuggets and ds no longer likes them. So looks like ABC Comissary for us.

Studio Catering has fans.  We ate there once last year during SWW. It was funny trying to keep our napkins from flying. 

We grab a breakfast sandwich down Sunset sometimes before finding a parade spot.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Crazy busy at times.  We eat at odd times to avoid crowds. Although last year we met a super nice family at ABC Comissary.  They were 3 people at a long table. After walking around a few times to find a table they were gracious and asked us if we wanted to join them. It was greatly appreciated.  And the kids got along great.
> 
> 
> 
> We usually see you at the Backlot Express.  They changed their chicken nuggets and ds no longer likes them. So looks like ABC Comissary for us.
> 
> Studio Catering has fans.  We ate there once last year during SWW. It was funny trying to keep our napkins from flying.
> 
> We grab a breakfast sandwich down Sunset sometimes before finding a parade spot.


Another good option are the sandwiches from Starring Rolls, and now from Starbucks. These will be a quick grab and go. Maybe take them to Commisary or Backlot Express.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

the issue I have with the sandwiches from Starring Rolls is they cannot be changed in any way. I won't eat sandwiches with mayonnaise and both types they serve are made with mayonnaise.


----------



## lovethattink

No masks allowed?

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/


----------



## Cluelyss

lovethattink said:


> No masks allowed?
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/


I believe SWW falls under item d. Special events may have additional attire guidelines. At MNSSHP, for example, you just can't wear a mask that impairs your vision.


----------



## lovethattink

Cluelyss said:


> I believe SWW falls under item d. Special events may have additional attire guidelines. At MNSSHP, for example, you just can't wear a mask that impairs your vision.



Ok. I had never noticed no mask in the guidelines. I know my son was asked last year not to wear his mask, so he put it on top of his head or carried it to look like he had his helmet off.


----------



## Koh1977

It's been confirmed that Billy Dee Williams will be at SWW.  (Didn't say what weekend(s) yet, but that he will be there.)  OH, and Jeremy Bulloch for the 1st weekend in June.  Just saw that one too on a FB Star Wars Weekends page.


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> It's been confirmed that Billy Dee Williams will be at SWW.  (Didn't say what weekend(s) yet, but that he will be there.)  OH, and Jeremy Bulloch for the 1st weekend in June.  Just saw that one too on a FB Star Wars Weekends page.


Thanks great news!! I'll update post #1 and add Bulloch


----------



## yulilin3

Just watched last nights season finale of SW Rebels and wow!! No spoilers on my part but it was a very good season finale.


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> Just watched last nights season finale of SW Rebels and wow!! No spoilers on my part but it was a very good season finale.



DS watched it and I saw bits and pieces only.  Heard the very end…Now I need to go back and watch!!  When will the second season start??


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> Just watched last nights season finale of SW Rebels and wow!! No spoilers on my part but it was a very good season finale.



DS5 is home sick so we are catching up on a few episodes. I wonder if the finale will be on demand yet. We picked up the books yesterday to help him practice reading.


----------



## Monykalyn

My son is catching up-still has a couple episodes to watch-and as I expect tomorrow will be a snow day off from school (if we actually get everything the weather forecast says) I am sure he will be watching!



yulilin3 said:


> Just watched last nights season finale of SW Rebels and wow!! No spoilers on my part but it was a very good season finale.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Just watched last nights season finale of SW Rebels and wow!! No spoilers on my part but it was a very good season finale.



It was amazing!

My only complaint about this season was 13 episodes are too few, and 30 minutes is just not long enough! At least it kept us wanting more!



Koh1977 said:


> DS watched it and I saw bits and pieces only.  Heard the very end…Now I need to go back and watch!!  When will the second season start??



Those at Celebration Anaheim will get to see the premiere in April at the convention.

http://www.starwars.com/news/star-wars-rebels-cast-confirmed-for-star-wars-celebration-2015


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> _*Sunshine *_love them, they look a lot like you guys





Crew-JTA said:


> I love your D-tech Sunshine!!! Last year was our first SWW and I didn't know anything about D-tech until we got there. I'm still a little in the dark about it. How and when do you sign up for it?





BobaFettFan said:


> Omg those are so cool!





Nello said:


> Those are amazing, and I need them in my life!  Pretty sure my DH and I will have to do that this year!



Thanks Everyone!  If you take note of the armor style of my D-TECH female looking trooper, that is what my Joker Squad Armor will look close to... I will have a normal looking TK from the movies and the Joker Squad aka "FEM Trooper" Armor when I am all done... I HAVE SO MUCH TO DO


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

GALACTIC GATHERING info just posted to Twitter...

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-2015-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-on-may-14/





_Star Wars_ Weekends 2015 returns to Disney’s Hollywood Studios at Walt Disney World Resorton Friday, May 15. To kick off this event, Disney Theme Park Merchandise is holding a special ticketed event called “Galactic Gathering” on Thursday, May 14 from 10:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. Similar to the “Rebel Rendezvous” event held last year, this year’s event will give guests the first opportunity to purchase new products created especially for _Star Wars_ Weekends.



 


Packages for the Galactic Gathering will include the following:


‘Rebel’ or ‘Empire’ retail MagicBand (Guests can choose their side when registering online)*
Commemorative trading pin*
Darth’s Mall Light Speed Pass which gives expedited entry into Darth’s Mall for all five weekends.*
First opportunity to pre-purchase select merchandise including personalized Aurebesh nametags, D-Tech phone cases, Dooney & Bourke handbags, Galactic Gathering Disney Gift card, retail MagicBands, limited edition pins andVinylmation.
First opportunity to purchase the new designs of _Star Wars_-themed Disney Gift Cards.
Han Solo-inspired popcorn bucket with popcorn.
Guests who attend this event will also have the opportunity to meet Disney characters, Disney Design Group Artists and Ashley Eckstein from Her Universe.





Finally, attendees will be some of the first to purchase the new figures for _Star Wars_ D-Tech Me including a Jedi Knight and a TIE-Fighter pilot.





Tickets to this event are $250 per guest (theme park admission is not included but required to participate in this event).

Registration will begin on March 4 at 1:00 p.m. Eastern onhttp://www.DisneyParksMerchandise.com.

I hope to see you there!

_*These items will only be available to Galactic Gathering attendees._

_The number of packages available is limited and available while supplies last on a first come, first serve basis. Event package and content are not subject to discounts. Appearances are subject to space and time availability and are not guaranteed. Tickets are non-refundable. Event information subject to change without notice._


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> GALACTIC GATHERING info just posted to Twitter...
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-2015-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-on-may-14/


just coming to post.. it looks like another year of great merchandise


----------



## yulilin3

New offerings: Expedite entry into Darth's Mall for all 5 weekends, Dooney $ Bourke bags,  Han Solo popcorn bucket
D-Tech Jedi Knight and Tie Fighter Pilot
Get your wallets and patience ready, booking starts tomorrow at 1pm est


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> just coming to post.. it looks like another year of great merchandise



I'm all over everything SWW these days, but we only get into town on May 15.


----------



## yulilin3

first post updated with link to Galactic Gathering


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I'm guessing the Dooney & Burke will be the same pattern as the Star Wars Half Marathon one but without the tag. 

If someone needs to know the pattern, I can take a picture of my purse tonight.


----------



## mmafan

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-2015-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-on-may-14/


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-2015-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-on-may-14/


yup, already posted on the first post  let the spending begin


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Actually, here it is:

I purchased the large tote while at the Half Marathon.


----------



## Koh1977

do these things usually sell out before the end of SWW??  (thinking about the DB purses/bags)


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> do these things usually sell out before the end of SWW??  (thinking about the DB purses/bags)


The purses/bag might. They are very popular


----------



## mmafan

what would happen if you flight got canceled or you were late?????do they save your stuff???????


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> what would happen if you flight got canceled or you were late?????do they save your stuff???????


that's a good question for the Disney Parks Blog. You can log in and ask Steven, he's very good at answering


----------



## OZMom

Oh goodness. I need that bag, but I do not want to pay $250 to get in early. What's the odds that if I go straight there at rope drop on the 15th they will have any left?


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> that's a good question for the Disney Parks Blog. You can log in and ask Steven, he's very good at answering


I just asked ill keep you posted....


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> Oh goodness. I need that bag, but I do not want to pay $250 to get in early. What's the odds that if I go straight there at rope drop on the 15th they will have any left?


you're fine. They actually are limiting purchases of the LE items. I doubt any of the LE will sell out during this special event day


----------



## yulilin3

There will be more details on merchandise tomorrow when they open the link to sign up


----------



## seigyoku

I want those Magic Bands. They are like my dream magic bands.

But but it appears they are for the event only and $250 for a magic band... *cry*


----------



## msmama

How much was the tote bag (if you don't mind me asking)?  That might be my birthday/Christmas/Mother's Day present to myself for the next several years!  

I can't wait to see the Han Solo popcorn bucket!  

Also, what does expedited entry for all 5 weeks mean?  I know there can be a line, does it just mean you can skip it? Is there always a line?  When is the best time to visit (I'm assuming during parade time).


----------



## wdhinn89

I hope they have a SWW Christmas ornament!  We like to buy an ornament every vacation we take


----------



## jennab113

Gah, I wasn't planning on coming down until Thursday night, but I really want to do this. I'm here now for Braves Spring Training (at WWoS) and I'll be at a baseball game that starts at 1. Do you think this will sell out quickly or do I need to be on my phone asap?


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> How much was the tote bag (if you don't mind me asking)?  That might be my birthday/Christmas/Mother's Day present to myself for the next several years!
> 
> I can't wait to see the Han Solo popcorn bucket!
> 
> Also, what does expedited entry for all 5 weeks mean?  I know there can be a line, does it just mean you can skip it? Is there always a line?  When is the best time to visit (I'm assuming during parade time).


there tends to be a line in the morning hours, until about 11am, then it picks up again after lunch. Expedite I would guess is that you skip the lines at any time of day



wdhinn89 said:


> I hope they have a SWW Christmas ornament!  We like to buy an ornament every vacation we take


They have christmas ornaments at DTD and MK


----------



## alayne

We did the merchandise event last year. It was so much fun. I wish we could do it again this year but we the earliest trip we could get was May 26th thru June 1st.


----------



## CinderElsa

This is GREAT news! We will definitely be attending the merchandise event. I'm so excited to meet Ashley Eckstein - my entire SWW wardrobe is from Her Universe. 

Now... to choose sides...


----------



## tigger1972

Question: Are the Star Wars character meals only offered during Star Wars weekends (Fri/Sat/Sun) or are they every day from May 4th to June 14th?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## wdhinn89

Everyday


----------



## yulilin3

tigger1972 said:


> Question: Are the Star Wars character meals only offered during Star Wars weekends (Fri/Sat/Sun) or are they every day from May 4th to June 14th?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


Every day starting May 4


----------



## yulilin3

CinderElsa said:


> This is GREAT news! We will definitely be attending the merchandise event. I'm so excited to meet Ashley Eckstein - my entire SWW wardrobe is from Her Universe.
> 
> Now... to choose sides...


Ashley is very sweet, she's a great person talk to.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Gah, I wasn't planning on coming down until Thursday night, but I really want to do this. I'm here now for Braves Spring Training (at WWoS) and I'll be at a baseball game that starts at 1. Do you think this will sell out quickly or do I need to be on my phone asap?


I don't think it sold out that fast last year. Maybe someone else has a better memory of this?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

msmama said:


> How much was the tote bag (if you don't mind me asking)?  That might be my birthday/Christmas/Mother's Day present to myself for the next several years!



I bought the purse from the Half Marathon Pre-Race Registration so I wasn't able to get my AP/DVC Discount & had to pay stupid Active Fees.  

With Tax, the Shopper (what I have) was $321.84. 

They also had a Crossbody ($203.04) & Satchel ($289.44)  

It is very possible they could have different styles than what was available at the Star Wars Half Marathon.  It could also be the same purses just lacking my Inaugural Star Wars Half tag.


----------



## BobaFettFan

seigyoku said:


> I want those Magic Bands. They are like my dream magic bands.
> 
> But but it appears they are for the event only and $250 for a magic band... *cry*



Same!  They look awesome, but 250 for the opportunity is a bit too rich for my wallet.  

Last year the "normal" special bands (vader/yoda) were pretty cool.  I can't wait to see what they got in store.  I'm sure I'll be happy with what I'm able to get.


----------



## ConnieB

sooo...a Han Solo popcorn bucket....not a Luke or Leia, or Chewie (pun??)....but a Han.....I wonder if that is a hint that perhaps HE will be making an appearance?   Mark last year and Harrison this year.....swooon.


----------



## Koh1977

we can dream at least…lol


----------



## OZMom

ConnieB said:


> sooo...a Han Solo popcorn bucket....not a Luke or Leia, or Chewie (pun??)....but a Han.....I wonder if that is a hint that perhaps HE will be making an appearance?   Mark last year and Harrison this year.....swooon.



DH and I agreed, Harrison Ford is the only one we would camp out for hours to meet. Fingers crossed????


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> DH and I agreed, Harrison Ford is the only one we would camp out for hours to meet. Fingers crossed????


If he ever came it would be more like days camping out


----------



## yulilin3

I just got some information from an inside source, cannot name source and please treat this as rumor until Disney confirms it. This is in regards to the Sci Fi breakfast
As of now there won't be a free photo with Darth Vader (last year you had a free download of the pic)  but guests will be able to take their own pics. The menu is changing only slightly but there will be no dessert. At the end of the meal each guest will be given a small light saber.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I just got some information from an inside source, cannot name source and please treat this as rumor until Disney confirms it. This is in regards to the Sci Fi breakfast
> As of now there won't be a free photo with Darth Vader (last year you had a free download of the pic)  but guests will be able to take their own pics. The menu is changing only slightly but there will be no dessert. At the end of the meal each guest will be given a small light saber.


Any idea if there will still be a PP photographer there so we can link photos to MM?


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> I just got some information from an inside source, cannot name source and please treat this as rumor until Disney confirms it. This is in regards to the Sci Fi breakfast
> As of now there won't be a free photo with Darth Vader (last year you had a free download of the pic)  but guests will be able to take their own pics. The menu is changing only slightly but there will be no dessert. At the end of the meal each guest will be given a small light saber.



When I booked my reservation, the CM and her supervisor both confirmed that there was no photo included "at that time". Hopefully they still have a photographer there to hand my camera off to? Or to take pictures for MM?


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure but I would assume there will be a PP for the Vader Fett picture


----------



## jillmc40

So the galactic gathering to buy stuff...those are items only available if you pay 250.00?  When we go on the 22nd I won't be able to buy a light saber magic band?

Hit post on accident...

Hoping to have mm for the galactic breakfast.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I understand them not including the pic for free, especially with as much as they're marketing MM. But I would hope that they'd have a PP photog there and the option to buy or add to MM.


----------



## yulilin3

jillmc40 said:


> So the galactic gathering to buy stuff...those are items only available if you pay 250.00?  When we go on the 22nd I won't be able to buy a light saber magic band?
> 
> Hit post on accident...
> 
> Hoping to have mm for the galactic breakfast.


The lightsaber magic bands are only for attendees of the event, they will have star wars magic bands for sale during the weekends. All the other items will be available during the weekends while supplies last, like the pins and vinylmations.


----------



## jillmc40

thanks for the merch info!!  I'm so excited!!


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> I just got some information from an inside source, cannot name source and please treat this as rumor until Disney confirms it. This is in regards to the Sci Fi breakfast
> As of now there won't be a free photo with Darth Vader (last year you had a free download of the pic)  but guests will be able to take their own pics. The menu is changing only slightly but there will be no dessert. At the end of the meal each guest will be given a small light saber.



I would believe that.....when I signed up for this I noticed there was no mention of the photo like there was last year.  It could have just been an oversight....but I wondered if it meant that Vader would not even be there....I'm fine if we have to take out own photos, I did anyway, but I'd be very sad if we didn't have the photo op with Vader.  We did last year's breakfast the first week we were there, and because we got such a wonderful photo with Vader we didn't bother to stand in line for the meet and greet outside.


----------



## lovingeire

I would hope there is still a photo op and a PP photographer to capture the picture, similar to Chef Mickey's and the like.  I know Darth Vader is still listed on MDE as part of the experience, but characters are always subject to change…  However, that is the big draw for us to the breakfast so we shall see.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to just give my honest opinion on this, not taking away or diminishing the people that can actually go to Galactic Gathering, I mean, if you have the money then go for it. But this event went way downhill as far as what it's being offered.
Last year the people that went to Rebel Rendezvous got a messenger bag, tumbler, pin and medal set, lanyard and a hat.
This year the big draw is a lightsaber magicband, pin and a popcorn bucket.
To me it wasn't worth it last year and it's def. not worth it this year.
This was the link for Rebel Rendezvous last year  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...s-weekends-2014-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Cluelyss

lovingeire said:


> I would hope there is still a photo op and a PP photographer to capture the picture, similar to Chef Mickey's and the like.  I know Darth Vader is still listed on MDE as part of the experience, but characters are always subject to change…  However, that is the big draw for us to the breakfast so we shall see.


Vader is the big draw for us too, so will be very disappointed if he is eliminated from the lineup. And I will have to do some serious revamping of my touring plans if I have to add another meet and greet to our schedule!! Given that it's his picture that's featured when you go to schedule the breakfast, I have to hope he will at least be there for a photo op!


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> I would hope there is still a photo op and a PP photographer to capture the picture, similar to Chef Mickey's and the like.  I know Darth Vader is still listed on MDE as part of the experience, but characters are always subject to change…  However, that is the big draw for us to the breakfast so we shall see.





Cluelyss said:


> Vader is the big draw for us too, so will be very disappointed if he is eliminated from the lineup. And I will have to do some serious revamping of my touring plans if I have to add another meet and greet to our schedule!! Given that it's his picture that's featured when you go to schedule the breakfast, I have to hope he will at least be there for a photo op!


Vader will be there just not the free downloadable pic we got last year


----------



## Reizo

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to just give my honest opinion on this, not taking away or diminishing the people that can actually go to Galactic Gathering, I mean, if you have the money then go for it. But this event went way downhill as far as what it's being offered.
> Last year the people that went to Rebel Rendezvous got a messenger bag, tumbler, pin and medal set, lanyard and a hat.
> This year the big draw is a lightsaber magicband, pin and a popcorn bucket.
> To me it wasn't worth it last year and it's def. not worth it this year.
> This was the link for Rebel Rendezvous last year  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...s-weekends-2014-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



I hear you, I think it's always been for the serious collector, eBay reseller and serious SW fan anyway because for that price, there are better SWW related things to spend your money on.  Although I will say that lightsaber magic band looks awesome.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to just give my honest opinion on this, not taking away or diminishing the people that can actually go to Galactic Gathering, I mean, if you have the money then go for it. But this event went way downhill as far as what it's being offered.
> Last year the people that went to Rebel Rendezvous got a messenger bag, tumbler, pin and medal set, lanyard and a hat.
> This year the big draw is a lightsaber magicband, pin and a popcorn bucket.
> To me it wasn't worth it last year and it's def. not worth it this year.
> This was the link for Rebel Rendezvous last year  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...s-weekends-2014-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


So subjective, obviously. Given the two lists of goodies, I'd prefer the one this year. Would never use a lanyard, messenger bag, hat, tumbler -- all things that would gather dust in our house. But that MB looks awesome to me.  And doesn't this year include no wait admission to the mall? I'd much rather have that than a messenger bag I won't use. So subjective. 

Moot point as we're not in town for it.


----------



## lovethattink

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> GALACTIC GATHERING info just posted to Twitter...
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-2015-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-on-may-14/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Star Wars_ Weekends 2015 returns to Disney’s Hollywood Studios at Walt Disney World Resorton Friday, May 15. To kick off this event, Disney Theme Park Merchandise is holding a special ticketed event called “Galactic Gathering” on Thursday, May 14 from 10:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. Similar to the “Rebel Rendezvous” event held last year, this year’s event will give guests the first opportunity to purchase new products created especially for _Star Wars_ Weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Packages for the Galactic Gathering will include the following:
> 
> 
> ‘Rebel’ or ‘Empire’ retail MagicBand (Guests can choose their side when registering online)*
> Commemorative trading pin*
> Darth’s Mall Light Speed Pass which gives expedited entry into Darth’s Mall for all five weekends.*
> First opportunity to pre-purchase select merchandise including personalized Aurebesh nametags, D-Tech phone cases, Dooney & Bourke handbags, Galactic Gathering Disney Gift card, retail MagicBands, limited edition pins andVinylmation.
> First opportunity to purchase the new designs of _Star Wars_-themed Disney Gift Cards.
> Han Solo-inspired popcorn bucket with popcorn.
> Guests who attend this event will also have the opportunity to meet Disney characters, Disney Design Group Artists and Ashley Eckstein from Her Universe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, attendees will be some of the first to purchase the new figures for _Star Wars_ D-Tech Me including a Jedi Knight and a TIE-Fighter pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets to this event are $250 per guest (theme park admission is not included but required to participate in this event).
> 
> Registration will begin on March 4 at 1:00 p.m. Eastern onhttp://www.DisneyParksMerchandise.com.
> 
> I hope to see you there!
> 
> _*These items will only be available to Galactic Gathering attendees._
> 
> _The number of packages available is limited and available while supplies last on a first come, first serve basis. Event package and content are not subject to discounts. Appearances are subject to space and time availability and are not guaranteed. Tickets are non-refundable. Event information subject to change without notice._





yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to just give my honest opinion on this, not taking away or diminishing the people that can actually go to Galactic Gathering, I mean, if you have the money then go for it. But this event went way downhill as far as what it's being offered.
> Last year the people that went to Rebel Rendezvous got a messenger bag, tumbler, pin and medal set, lanyard and a hat.
> This year the big draw is a lightsaber magicband, pin and a popcorn bucket.
> To me it wasn't worth it last year and it's def. not worth it this year.
> This was the link for Rebel Rendezvous last year  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...s-weekends-2014-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



We did Rebel Rendezvous last year. We had a great time, but it definitely was not worth the $250 ticket price. I agree with @yulilin3 there is less offered this time, the option to purchase a special event Rebel name tag in Arebesh was also an event specific thing last year.

The items with an asterisk are available only for attendees. Last year they sold additional ones for attendees. But once the event was over, those items were no longer for sale.

The Han Solo popcorn bucket does not have an asterisk. That should mean that the popcorn bucket will be available for guests other days as well.

The opportunity to pre-purchase merchandise was done as an RSP and done as a lottery. We weren't looking for LE stuff. And the stuff we did order (a latex Jabba and a trooper bank) had a high number and was available the entire 5 weeks and beyond. The special gift cards have been available the last 2 years even after SWW at Tatootine Traders.

The M&G with Ashley Eckstein was the highlight of our event. We've met her many times and she knows us by name. She is very down to earth, super friendly, genuinely caring, and I could go on for a long time giving her praise. I had to laugh last year when she asked the cm to open her jewelry case so that we could touch the merchandise to see what it feels like. I'm sure I heard a gasp in there, lol. But it really did help me decide which to get and not get. I really like the R2 collection.

The characters last year were the fab 4 all together and roaming were a couple of storm troopers. There was never a line to see them and most of the time they stood there without anyone visiting. I think my son went up to meet them and play at least 4 times. He had so much fun with Goofy!


----------



## yulilin3

[QUOTE="MickeyMinnieMom, post: 53184671, member: 158798"*]So subjective*, obviously. Given the two lists of goodies, I'd prefer the one this year. Would never use a lanyard, messenger bag, hat, tumbler -- all things that would gather dust in our house. But that MB looks awesome to me.  And doesn't this year include no wait admission to the mall? I'd much rather have that than a messenger bag I won't use. So subjective.

Moot point as we're not in town for it. [/QUOTE]
I agree, that's why I'm very careful when answering  a "do you think it's worth it" question. I don't use MB, I 've never worn any jewelry, maybe only small earrings, I can't even stand a watch around my wrist.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> We did Rebel Rendezvous last year. We had a great time, but it definitely was not worth the $250 ticket price. I agree with @yulilin3 there is less offered this time, the option to purchase a special event Rebel name tag in Arebesh was also an event specific thing last year.
> 
> The items with an asterisk are available only for attendees. Last year they sold additional ones for attendees. But once the event was over, those items were no longer for sale.
> 
> *The Han Solo popcorn bucket does not have an asterisk*. That should mean that the popcorn bucket will be available for guests other days as well.
> 
> The opportunity to pre-purchase merchandise was done as an RSP and done as a lottery. We weren't looking for LE stuff. And the stuff we did order (a latex Jabba and a trooper bank) had a high number and was available the entire 5 weeks and beyond. The special gift cards have been available the last 2 years even after SWW at Tatootine Traders.
> 
> The M&G with Ashley Eckstein was the highlight of our event. We've met her many times and she knows us by name. She is very down to earth, super friendly, genuinely caring, and I could go on for a long time giving her praise. I had to laugh last year when she asked the cm to open her jewelry case so that we could touch the merchandise to see what it feels like. I'm sure I heard a gasp in there, lol. But it really did help me decide which to get and not get. I really like the R2 collection.
> 
> The characters last year were the fab 4 all together and roaming were a couple of storm troopers. There was never a line to see them and most of the time they stood there without anyone visiting. I think my son went up to meet them and play at least 4 times. He had so much fun with Goofy!


I asked Steven and he said that the popcorn buckets will be available for everyone attending SWW


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I asked Steven and he said that the popcorn buckets will be available for everyone attending SWW



I assumed right, then.


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> Vader will be there just not the free downloadable pic we got last year



So do you think it'll be like the old way of doing it where they try to sell you a $30 package of photos or just...nothing.  Do you think it'll be addable to Memory Maker?  

I mean, if they're going to take your picture they have to have some way of getting it to you?  Right?  Or maybe he'll just be wandering like other characters.  Any word on Boba Fett?  It was both of them right?  

If Vader's not there then I might end up cancelling.  As will a lot of others, I'd bet (or you'd just have lots of angry folks).


----------



## CinderElsa

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So subjective, obviously. Given the two lists of goodies, I'd prefer the one this year. Would never use a lanyard, messenger bag, hat, tumbler -- all things that would gather dust in our house. But that MB looks awesome to me.  And doesn't this year include no wait admission to the mall? I'd much rather have that than a messenger bag I won't use. So subjective.
> 
> Moot point as we're not in town for it.


Exactly this. yulilin is definitely correct in saying that the intrinsic value of last year's goodies is higher - but this year's are worth more _to me_ because they're things I would really like to have/use. The lanyard, bag, hat, and tumbler would not see a lot of (if any) use from me, but the MB will be brought along on future trips & the pass to the mall is almost invaluable!

I think the answer to "is it worth it?" is "is it worth it to you?" - & only you can answer that, obviously!


----------



## Itinkso

msmama said:


> So do you think it'll be like the old way of doing it where they try to sell you a $30 package of photos or just...nothing. Do you think it'll be addable to Memory Maker?


It will be like the other character meals where you meet a character before being seated. The Photopass photographer will take your photo and scan your MB.

The main point is Disney is making Memory Maker the key to all photos. For guests without Memory Maker, the photos are available for individual purchase. With Memory Maker, the digital photo is included at no additional cost.

Vader will be at the breakfast and located at the entrance. He can't roam through SciFi as his limited vision will be dangerous for him and guests.


----------



## yulilin3

CinderElsa said:


> Exactly this. yulilin is definitely correct in saying that the intrinsic value of last year's goodies is higher - but this year's are worth more _to me_ because they're things I would really like to have/use. The lanyard, bag, hat, and tumbler would not see a lot of (if any) use from me, but the MB will be brought along on future trips & the pass to the mall is almost invaluable!
> 
> *I think the answer to "is it worth it?" is "is it worth it to you?" - & only you can answer that, obviously!*


Exactly right.


----------



## OZMom

Itinkso said:


> It will be like the other character meals where you meet a character before being seated. The Photopass photographer will take your photo and scan your MB.
> 
> The main point is Disney is making Memory Maker the key to all photos. For guests without Memory Maker, the photos are available for individual purchase. With Memory Maker, the digital photo is included at no additional cost.



I know I can hand off my camera to other photo pass photographers in the parks, will this be the same? Or will I need to purchase the Disney one or Memory Maker? We have never done the character meals where you meet the character before eating.

Also, what's a good pose when having your picture taken with Darth Vader / Boba Fett?? Obviously, they don't hug lol


----------



## Crew-JTA

I would imagine it might be like some of the other character dining experiences. The Photopass people are there to take your pic and if you have MM, everything will be loaded on it no problem. If you don't have MM, they may offer you a package to buy?  If I remember from my June trip last year, that's what they changed to at Tusker House. So the pics they take just aren't freely included in the price of the breakfast. You have either paid for MM or you'll pay for a picture package.
Just my guess anyway


----------



## CinderElsa

OZMom said:


> I know I can hand off my camera to other photo pass photographers in the parks, will this be the same? Or will I need to purchase the Disney one or Memory Maker? We have never done the character meals where you meet the character before eating.
> 
> Also, *what's a good pose when having your picture taken with Darth Vader* / Boba Fett?? Obviously, they don't hug lol


Vader is usually happy to Force choke you, if you'd like...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CinderElsa said:


> Vader is usually happy to Force choke you, if you'd like...


We have a cool one from a few years back - Vader with his arms crossed, my sister and I were on either side of him with arms crossed (and very serious looks on our faces, of course!) as well.


----------



## Skywise

I want a frickin' Death Star sparkly glowy ice cube this year!!!


----------



## alayne

So if you can't attend the event do you think if you purchased a ticket they would just mail you the items?


----------



## msmama

FYI - I just got off the phone with Disney and he confirmed no new SWW info (although he didn't even seem to know about the shopping thing just announced).


----------



## mmafan

SO...who is going to the event on Thursday????????mabey I can paypal someone the money to attened it for me????


----------



## CinderElsa

mmafan said:


> SO...who is going to the event on Thursday????????mabey I can paypal someone the money to attened it for me????


It's your money, but this is really not a good idea. Too many unscrupulous people.


----------



## lovethattink

Last year, I had both Memory Maker and my own camera at the breakfast. The cm took one picture with my camera. The photopass photographer took several.


----------



## Itinkso

OZMom said:


> I know I can hand off my camera to other photo pass photographers in the parks, will this be the same? Or will I need to purchase the Disney one or Memory Maker? We have never done the character meals where you meet the character before eating.


I've heard the same info as yulilin - the Photopass photog will use your camera to take photos. Anything the Photopass photog takes with his camera can be purchased individually from the Photopass site or from your MDE account. Packages won't be available to purchase at the meals.


----------



## lovethattink

mmafan said:


> SO...who is going to the event on Thursday????????mabey I can paypal someone the money to attened it for me????



Not going this year, but last year I did order a few things for friends. I wouldn't suggest doing this with someone you don't know very well.


----------



## HCinKC

While I think it'd be cool, and we will be there (even have HS as our park that day), we certainly do not want to spend that money for three of us. I agree it is subjective. I see the value in a unique opportunity, but $250 still seems a bit steep. For us, there just isn't enough bang for your buck...especially when I take into account what we are already spending to be at WDW. Then you add in character meals, merchandise, and I just can't justify it.

Speaking of character meals, I hadn't really thought about the whole picture taking thing. It will  be just DH and ODS at the breakfast. (I am doing the dinner...definitely now that they've taken away breakfast desserts. ) I am sure they would like a picture with Vader together. We don't have MM. Will whoever the picture person is take a pic with our camera? It has been YEARS since I have been to a character meal.

Never mind, just saw someone answered while I was typing.


----------



## ConnieB

msmama said:


> So do you think it'll be like the old way of doing it where they try to sell you a $30 package of photos or just...nothing.  Do you think it'll be addable to Memory Maker?
> 
> I mean, if they're going to take your picture they have to have some way of getting it to you?  Right?  Or maybe he'll just be wandering like other characters.  Any word on Boba Fett?  It was both of them right?
> 
> If Vader's not there then I might end up cancelling.  As will a lot of others, I'd bet (or you'd just have lots of angry folks).




My worry is that while they didn't specifically say that there would a photo op (and/or a free photo), they also didn't say it wouldn't be there....and a lot of us, or at least me, is going by what we had last year.  So those that aren't smart enough to follow this thread, may not even realize it may not be included until they arrive, too late to cancel.   But...since the description doesn't say it this year, the fault is really on US...because we assumed something not in evidence.   

I doubt we'll cancel, but we will be disappointed because now we'll have to seek out the M&G of Vader elsewhere, meaning standing in line (my least favorite thing in the world, lol).


----------



## pookadoo77

Sad to hear no Billy Dee Williams this year, can't wait to see who will be there the final weekend, fingers crossed for Jeremy Bulloch!!


----------



## Jawa Livin

mmafan said:


> SO...who is going to the event on Thursday????????mabey I can paypal someone the money to attened it for me????


I would be willing to attend the event for you and be your personal shopper.  I am reputable and can provide references.  Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Sad to hear no Billy Dee Williams this year, can't wait to see who will be there the final weekend, fingers crossed for Jeremy Bulloch!!


@Koh1977 said: *It's been confirmed that Billy Dee Williams will be at SWW. (Didn't say what weekend(s) yet, but that he will be there.) OH, and Jeremy Bulloch for the 1st weekend in June. Just saw that one too on a FB Star Wars Weekends page.*
Did he say he wasn't coming today?


----------



## OZMom

Can someone give me the link to the Facebook page? I searched and it's hard to tell which one is legit.


----------



## Koh1977

pookadoo77 said:


> Sad to hear no Billy Dee Williams this year, can't wait to see who will be there the final weekend, fingers crossed for Jeremy Bulloch!!



Thought I read that he would be there, along with Jeremy Bulloch...?


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> Can someone give me the link to the Facebook page? I searched and it's hard to tell which one is legit.


not sure which fb  page you're talking about


----------



## OZMom

I'm sorry, I must have misread. I thought someone said they got information about Billy Dee from a Facebook page?


----------



## Magic Magic

At the galactic breakfast are there just photo ops with Vader, Fett etc? Do they do any autographs?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OZMom said:


> I'm sorry, I must have misread. I thought someone said they got information about Billy Dee from a Facebook page?


That was posted above - you're right:  "@@Koh1977 said: _It's been confirmed that Billy Dee Williams will be at SWW. (Didn't say what weekend(s) yet, but that he will be there.) OH, and Jeremy Bulloch for the 1st weekend in June. Just saw that one too *on a FB Star Wars Weekends page*."_

Maybe this is what they're referring to?  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Disneys-Star-Wars-Weekends/105058056197470


----------



## Koh1977

I can send you the link to the FB page I was referring to once I am at home.  FB is blocked here.  

It is one that was giving info about the Celebration in CA as well as SWW in FL.


----------



## Itinkso

Magic Magic said:


> At the galactic breakfast are there just photo ops with Vader, Fett etc? Do they do any autographs?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Vader and Boba Fett were at the entrance of SciFi for photo ops. They can't roam the restaurant because it is too dark for them and their vision is obscured by their masks. Last year, all characters signed autographs.

Stormtroopers, Greedo, and one or two Jawas roamed the restaurant last year and posed for photos. Jawas traded with guests.

All Character Dining has changed and photos are no longer provided "free" with the purchase of the meal. Everything is digitally loaded to your Photopass account, your MDE, or to Memory Maker. If you have Memory Maker, you don't have to pay for the photo. If you don't have Memory Maker, you can access the photo through the Photopass account or your MDE and you can pay for it that way. Photo packages are no longer offered at Character Dining thanks to Memory Maker.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Koh1977 said:


> It's been confirmed that Billy Dee Williams will be at SWW.  (Didn't say what weekend(s) yet, but that he will be there.)  OH, and Jeremy Bulloch for the 1st weekend in June.  Just saw that one too on a FB Star Wars Weekends page.



Where is this wonderful news coming from?


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Where is this wonderful news coming from?


a Fb SWW page, but I can't find which one.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> Where is this wonderful news coming from?



Koh1977 will post later...


Koh1977 said:


> I can send you the link to the FB page I was referring to once I am at home.  FB is blocked here.
> 
> It is one that was giving info about the Celebration in CA as well as SWW in FL.


----------



## msmama

It's SWW rumors FP page (just did some googling).  And there is a post that says, per Billy Dee Williams managment, he will NOT be at SWW (right after the one that says he will be).  

So the rumors seem...unreliable.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> not sure which fb  page you're talking about


This is from the Star Wars Weekends Tips and Rumor Fb page:
"SO...a lot can happen in the course of 24 hours...just ask Kiefer Sutherland. (ha) IN all seriousness, Billy Dee Williams will NOT be attending Star Wars Weekends 2015 according to a recent email from his manager. Sorry to everyone..."
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Disneys-Star-Wars-Weekends-Tips-and-Rumors/1384648535103187


----------



## CinderElsa

Registration is open for Galactic Gathering!  Already received the confirmation email. They're very efficient at collecting your $250.

http://www.disneynow.com/profile/form/index.cfm?PKformID=0x194371e941


----------



## yulilin3

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Disneys-Star-Wars-Weekends-Tips-and-Rumors/1384648535103187


----------



## yulilin3

CinderElsa said:


> Registration is open for Galactic Gathering!  Already received the confirmation email. They're very efficient at collecting your $250.
> 
> http://www.disneynow.com/profile/form/index.cfm?PKformID=0x194371e941


the page is already in refresh mode


----------



## lovethattink

And catalog for merchandise is posted. But I can't get link to work on here?


----------



## CinderElsa

Merchandise Catalog


----------



## JaxMummy

Hi!

I have some ADRs to cancel - I've also posted these to the May Cancellation Thread

5/18 - Jedi Mickey Star Wars Dinner w/ Fantasmic @ Hollywood & Vine - 4 ppl - 4:50 PM
5/19 - Jedi Mickey Star Wars Dinner w/ Fantasmic @ Hollywood & Vine - 3 ppl - 4:45 PM
5/20 - Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast @ Sci-Fi - 3 ppl - 10:55 AM

Please PM me if you are interested in coordinating.

Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

It appears the light saber magic bands available to attendees is not free. It's showing at $29.99? Or is that for additional bands?


----------



## Koh1977

Itinkso said:


> This is from the Star Wars Weekends Tips and Rumor Fb page:
> "SO...a lot can happen in the course of 24 hours...just ask Kiefer Sutherland. (ha) IN all seriousness, Billy Dee Williams will NOT be attending Star Wars Weekends 2015 according to a recent email from his manager. Sorry to everyone..."
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Disneys-Star-Wars-Weekends-Tips-and-Rumors/1384648535103187



Well, drats.  Sorry bout that!  That is the FB page I was talking about though...


----------



## CinderElsa

lovethattink said:


> It appears the light saber magic bands available to attendees is not free. It's showing at $29.99? Or is that for additional bands?


One is free, but you can order extras. Per Steven Miller:

_The lightsaber MagicBands can be linked later. Attendees will have an opportunity to pre-order one additional lightsaber MagicBand of the side they chose and two additional of the side they did not choose._


----------



## rpcvpanama

I think that is for the additional bands.  I can't decide whether to go or not.  Seems absurd to pay $250 to be able to shop.  But I love that magic band!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

take a look at this link, it has the merch catalog for the even and pricing, including the bags.

https://www.disneynow.com/accounts/...galactic/Galactic Gathering Catalog_Final.pdf


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Skywise said:


> I want a frickin' Death Star sparkly glowy ice cube this year!!!



We collected those and lightsabers.... we stayed on property and walked to BWI so we weren't worried


----------



## OZMom

What does it mean that it's available for purchase by random selection?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> take a look at this link, it has the merch catalog for the even and pricing, including the bags.
> 
> https://www.disneynow.com/accounts/register123/subaccount/merchandise/merchwdw/events/wdwmerchgalactic/Galactic Gathering Catalog_Final.pdf


I wonder if Items 21-22 are the ONLY MBs that will be available to all for purchase. Don't want to be cranky or anything, but last year's Vader and Yoda ones were way nicer, IMHO.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Lookie who is joining Rebels! Her husband is the voice of Kanan! Wonder if she will be at SWC Anaheim... maybe as part of season two premier  I know her hubby is going to be there already!

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...tar-star-wars-rebels-season/story?id=29361803

Heck it would be cool if she showed up at SWW... sorry huge Buffy fan, one of those shows I watched with my sons when they were growing up and we could all enjoy together.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Lookie who is joining Rebels! Her husband is the voice of Kanan! Wonder if she will be at SWC Anaheim... maybe as part of season two premier  I know her hubby is going to be there already!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...tar-star-wars-rebels-season/story?id=29361803


I would camp out for SMG, Buffy rocks!!


----------



## Skywise

lovethattink said:


> It appears the light saber magic bands available to attendees is not free. It's showing at $29.99? Or is that for additional bands?



Ooh... Are they the "general" star wars bands for this year too or just for that day?  (If they do special things at the MB checkpoints, like make lightsaber sounds, I may have to get one)



The Sunrise Student said:


> We collected those and lightsabers.... we stayed on property and walked to BWI so we weren't worried



I was there first week in June last year and they were sold out.  
I'm going to be there first week in June again and I'm hoping they're better stocked this year.


----------



## bperk3

This is all getting so exciting.  Can't wait for it to come.


----------



## lovethattink

The RSP, Radom Selection Process, is a lottery. You may end up with everything you list on your RSP, or hardly anything. We ended up with everything we requested on the RSP.

My tip for those going to the Galactic Gathering is to wait to make your purchases. The lines were crazy busy til about 1pm, then totally died. They weren't equipped to handle the mass of people at the registers at the beginning of the day. 

You also may come and go as you please. We left for lunch and came back.

They had Akbar's opened and we did get the cool glow death star and sabers. And bought popcorn in the Darth Vader bucket. I look forward to adding the Han bucket. It reminds me a lot of the Jack Skellington one. Not the easiest thing to carry. At least the Cinderella carriage one has a nice "rope" attached.

When the characters first came out, the line was long. Subsequent character appearances had little to no lines.

The event did not sell out last year.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I would camp out for SMG, Buffy rocks!!



ME TOO!


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Ooh... Are they the "general" star wars bands for this year too or just for that day?  (If they do special things at the MB checkpoints, like make lightsaber sounds, I may have to get one)
> 
> 
> 
> I was there first week in June last year and they were sold out.
> I'm going to be there first week in June again and I'm hoping they're better stocked this year.


The lightsaber mb are only for attendees of the special event. The MB for the general public are the ones with Mickey and Donald and I agree that last years were cooler.


----------



## CinderElsa

Skywise said:


> Ooh... *Are they the "general" star wars bands for this year too or just for that day?*  (If they do special things at the MB checkpoints, like make lightsaber sounds, I may have to get one)


The lightsaber bands are only available to those attending the event. The "general" bands are the Mickey & Donald bands on this page.


----------



## lovethattink

Skywise said:


> Ooh... Are they the "general" star wars bands for this year too or just for that day?  (If they do special things at the MB checkpoints, like make lightsaber sounds, I may have to get one)
> 
> 
> 
> I was there first week in June last year and they were sold out.
> I'm going to be there first week in June again and I'm hoping they're better stocked this year.




Looks like the lightsaber bands are event specific. But the LE Jedi Donald and Jedi Mickey are LE but what's left is available to all.

I didn't read if they make noises or not.

My son loves his Yoda and Olaf that have sound at FP+ machines and front gate at DHS.


----------



## Brandiwlf

How do the themed Magic bands work since you will already be in the parks when you buy them? Do they switch all of your stuff from mde over to the new band? Never been with Magic bands before so just curious


----------



## CinderElsa

Brandiwlf said:


> How do the themed Magic bands work since you will already be in the parks when you buy them? Do they switch all of your stuff from mde over to the new band? Never been with Magic bands before so just curious


When I purchased the MVMCP band, the CM linked it at the register & I was able to wear it right away. You also have the option to link it later.

There's nothing to "switch over;" the bands themselves hold no information. It's just a key to your MDX account.


----------



## lovethattink

Brandiwlf said:


> How do the themed Magic bands work since you will already be in the parks when you buy them? Do they switch all of your stuff from mde over to the new band? Never been with Magic bands before so just curious



They add the ticket info to your mb so you can use it in the park. However, my son's Yoda band did not work as the room key. We had to make a special trip to concierge to have them activate it for the room.


----------



## CinderElsa

lovethattink said:


> They add the ticket info to your mb so you can use it in the park. However, my son's Yoda band did not work as the room key. We had to make a special trip to concierge to have them activate it for the room.


I had the same problem! Worked for everything except the room.


----------



## lovethattink

CinderElsa said:


> I had the same problem! Worked for everything except the room.



Did yours work for charging? My son didn't have charging privileges so never checked that.


----------



## CinderElsa

lovethattink said:


> Did yours work for charging? My son didn't have charging privileges so never checked that.


It did work for charging.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

they do not ADD anything to the magic band. All they have to do is link the band to your account. Then it will read your account the same as any other magic band assigned to you. The bands don't store any information. They are just a conduit to the account, where all the information is stored. sometimes if you are adding a new band to an existing account you get a glitch and it won't read room, maybe it won't read tickets, one of my friends added one and some of her fastpasses were lost. Don't know how. It glitched.

It's usually suggested that if you have multiple bands you want to use that you try each of them on your resort door as soon as you go to the room, because the account saves the information in some way, but obviously you can't do that with a band you just purchased so it could turn out you have to activate it at the front desk.


----------



## Reizo

CinderElsa said:


> The lightsaber bands are only available to those attending the event. The "general" bands are the Mickey & Donald bands on this page.



And it's not that they're bad or anything... it just would've been better if this year's was R2D2 and C-3P0 talking.  Or at least I would've thought so, Chewbacca would've been great too!


----------



## lovethattink

All they did was scan his AP then scan the new band at the register and he was in business! Just a matter of semantics.  I used the work add because it was a useless band before. But linked would be the accurate word to use.


----------



## lovethattink

Reizo said:


> And it's not that they're bad or anything... it just would've been better if this year's was R2D2 and C-3P0 talking.  Or at least I would've thought so, Chewbacca would've been great too!



My son loves the Donald one. I'm not impressed with either.


----------



## CinderElsa

Reizo said:


> And it's not that they're bad or anything... it just would've been better if this year's was R2D2 and C-3P0 talking.  Or at least I would've thought so, Chewbacca would've been great too!


Oh, I would have loved that too! Maybe next year.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Yep that's what you do with it - link it.

Every MB you've ever had is linked to your account and can't be removed. I did hear once that if you have too many active ones, it might interfere with their operation somehow, so if you have lots of them linked (maybe 10 or more) maybe deactivate some of them.
I'm not a major fan of Disney characters representing SW characters. They are cute but it's not my thing.


----------



## Magic Magic

I'm guessing 2016, but you never know... Does anyone have any idea if the celeb lineup will be released soon?  When was it released last year?


----------



## yulilin3

Magic Magic said:


> I'm guessing 2016, but you never know... Does anyone have any idea if the celeb lineup will be released soon?  When was it released last year?


April 23 2014


----------



## coluk003

lovethattink said:


> We don't plan our days until the morning of, except for making FP for a SWW show.



I just noticed this, and if im being a butt just say so, but what shows do they allow/have FP for the SWW?   I thought it was a stand in line and hope you get in typeof thing


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Reizo said:


> And it's not that they're bad or anything... it just would've been better if this year's was R2D2 and C-3P0 talking.  Or at least I would've thought so, Chewbacca would've been great too!





lovethattink said:


> My son loves the Donald one. I'm not impressed with either.



I haven't shown them to the kids yet, but I suspect DS10 will say he's too old for these!  He wanted a Vader-like band.  I won't be buying either of them for myself for sure -- and I was SURE I was going to buy a SW MB this year after missing out last year!!


----------



## lovethattink

MakiraMarlena said:


> Yep that's what you do with it - link it.
> 
> Every MB you've ever had is linked to your account and can't be removed. I did hear once that if you have too many active ones, it might interfere with their operation somehow, so if you have lots of them linked (maybe 10 or more) maybe deactivate some of them.
> I'm not a major fan of Disney characters representing SW characters. They are cute but it's not my thing.



I have 9 bands linked to myself, 9 to dh, 4 to my oldest, and my youngest son has 11. For SWW, they are sending another 1 for each. I think it's ridiculous. Back in December, I didn't customize bands. The cm who checked us into All Star Music was able to link our room to an old set of mb, otherwise we'd have even another one. I know the batteries are only suppose to last a year or so, but the accumulation of bands is a waste. 

I don't know which is from which time frame. Are they listed on MDE from newest to oldest or oldest to newest?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Last year there were FPs available for all the SW celebrity-based shows in the Premiere Theater. They were tier-one so you could not have more than one show FP per day, nor could you have a show FP plus another tier one attraction.

The batteries in MBs are for the long- range scanners, the ones that do things like send ride photos to your account. EVen if the battery dies they should still work at touch points like park entrance or resort room.


----------



## lovethattink

coluk003 said:


> I just noticed this, and if im being a butt just say so, but what shows do they allow/have FP for the SWW?   I thought it was a stand in line and hope you get in typeof thing



Last year, the shows with celebrities in them were tier one FP. Years prior, it was standby only.

So this would be Stars of the Saga, Behind the Force, Obi-Wan and Beyond, My Short Story, and Visit to Darth Maul.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Brandiwlf said:


> How do the themed Magic bands work since you will already be in the parks when you buy them? Do they switch all of your stuff from mde over to the new band? Never been with Magic bands before so just curious





CinderElsa said:


> When I purchased the MVMCP band, the CM linked it at the register & I was able to wear it right away. You also have the option to link it later.



Just FYI, they did link bands at the register when we bought Frozen and Haunted Mansion ones.  However, we did not have this option when we bought the runDisney LE bands at the WDW Marathon weekend expo.  There was a little leaflet that walked us through how to link them ourselves.  It was pretty easy, but we did have to go to the hotel front desk for them to work as room keys -- every other feature (including charging) worked right away.


----------



## btowndude

If you are going to the Galactic Gathering and want the lightsaber magicbands, you must pre-order and pay by April 5! There is only pre-sales, no onsite sales at Darth's Mall on the day of the event!  You are also limited to ordering only three additional lightsaber magicbands: 1 additional in the chosen side(color) and 2 additional in the unchosen side(color).


----------



## Itinkso

CinderElsa said:


> Registration is open for Galactic Gathering!  Already received the confirmation email. They're very efficient at collecting your $250.


CinderElsa: if you'd like me to add Galactic Gathering on the Roll Call for you, let me know. Either on this Thread or the Roll Call http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/


----------



## coluk003

lovethattink said:


> Last year, the shows with celebrities in them were tier one FP. Years prior, it was standby only.
> 
> So this would be Stars of the Saga, Behind the Force, Obi-Wan and Beyond, My Short Story, and Visit to Darth Maul.



Hmmm  not good news lol


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> Hmmm  not good news lol


From most popular to least:
Stars of the Saga
Visit to the Maul (if/when Ray Park is here)
My Short Story (if/when Warwick Davis is here)
Behind the Force
Obi Wan and Beyond


----------



## lovethattink

coluk003 said:


> Hmmm  not good news lol



Just curious why you say not good news?

The only not good news imho is that the shows will be outdoor this year. Which means waiting in the heat, then sitting in the heat. The air conditioning at the Premiere Theater was a real treat!


----------



## lovingeire

I think the bands are cute, and my youngest will probably want one for sure.  I'm not sure about my oldest.  I personally preferred last years and would LOVE to see C3PO and R2D2!


----------



## Skywise

The bands are alright - But nowhere near as cool as the ones last year (why not even make more of the ones they had last year?!)


----------



## The Sunrise Student

The bands for SWW 2014 didn't even come out until half way through SWWs event, so we never got to purchase them and I was SOoo BUMBED!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

It's not cool if you were hoping to get a FP for TSM. Which I know I don't need.


----------



## Music City Mama

The Sunrise Student said:


> The bands for SWW 2014 didn't even come out until half way through SWWs event, so we never got to purchase them and I was SOoo BUMBED!



If I remember correctly, they didn't come out until Weekend V! We were there Weekends IV and V and the big news for Weekend V (since they didn't have any big celebrities) was the LE magic bands. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure they became available that last weekend. I'm glad we got them for our boys (one Darth Vader and one Yoda) because they are much cooler than the ones being offered this year.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Hmmm... Any chance they'd have either the light saber or a different LE band for those who do the premium package??


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hmmm... Any chance they'd have either the light saber or a different LE band for those who do the premium package??


you mean the VIP package? You will be able to go into Darth's Mall before it opens and shop with no lines, the regular SW MB will be there. It might happen that they add the special lightsaber bands as a plus but we won;t know until the details come out


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> you mean the VIP package? You will be able to go into Darth's Mall before it opens and shop with no lines, the regular SW MB will be there. It might happen that they add the special lightsaber bands as a plus but we won;t know until the details come out


Yes, I meant the vip package.  Guess I'm hoping they might make a MB come with the VIP package this year. It's new to the Galactic Gathering, they did one for the vip F&W package, so I guess I'm just hoping that's their new m.o.!


----------



## CinderElsa

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yes, I meant the vip package.  Guess I'm hoping they might make a MB come with the VIP package this year. It's new to the Galactic Gathering, they did one for the vip F&W package, so I guess I'm just hoping that's their new m.o.!


For what that VIP package is going to cost... they should!


----------



## hydrotony

Last year, when Mark Hamill showed up, the most popular show was the Conversation With Mark Hamill show. It was separate from SOTS and he did not join the SOTS show. Neither did he do autographs. If any big stars go this year, expect a similar Conversation With show to be added at the last moment they confirm. Veteran SWW visitors know this, newcomers probably don't. Always stay aware of developments. 



yulilin3 said:


> From most popular to least:
> Stars of the Saga
> Visit to the Maul (if/when Ray Park is here)
> My Short Story (if/when Warwick Davis is here)
> Behind the Force
> Obi Wan and Beyond


----------



## Crew-JTA

About the autographs at the Galactic Breakfast, Vader and Boba Fett only signed special things last year. They would sign regular Disney autograph books. 

I was bummed because I left our autograph book in the room. Well, I ran into Tatooine Traders and bought a Darth Vader picture with a white mat around it for them to sign. Boy, was I pleased that I had been forgetful!  They said that Vader and Boba Fett do not sign autograph books, but since I had something special, they'd do it


----------



## ethanwa

VIP Package will not get the lightsaber bands, I can promise it. They are made on a limited run and the LE size will be based on how many orders come in from the Galactic Gathering signups. The orders must be in by early April and the LE size will then be printed on the inside of the bands.

Lightsaber bands are ONLY for Galactic Gathering, sorry folks.

Who knows though, there could be a VIP package band, but I doubt it at this point.


----------



## ethanwa

MakiraMarlena said:


> Yep that's what you do with it - link it.
> 
> Every MB you've ever had is linked to your account and can't be removed. I did hear once that if you have too many active ones, it might interfere with their operation somehow, so if you have lots of them linked (maybe 10 or more) maybe deactivate some of them.
> I'm not a major fan of Disney characters representing SW characters. They are cute but it's not my thing.



I have 25+ active bands on my account and never had this issue.


----------



## BobaFettFan

I just came to say that I was not impressed with the general public SWW magic bands and will not be purchasing one.  The light sabers were cool and I could see myself plopping down 30 bucks for them, but not the mickey/donald band.  I know that eventually Disney will get my money, just not with these bands.


----------



## jennab113

Random question: during SWW, does the Animation Academy draw SW stuff or is it just the regular characters? I'm kind of obsessed with AA.


----------



## klsurfer76

Im going to SWW for the first time with my family! Yay! I have a friend that maybe would like me to pick up any kind of Darth Goofy figurine and pin. I'm not really into merch myself and don't plan on waiting in crazy long lines at Darth's Mall. Will I be able to get this kind of stuff at the regular shops in the HS park or the Disney hotel? Or maybe even online? I think he wants limited edition stuff but I'm assuming that would only be found in places like Darth's Mall? I heard people wait hours before the park open just to get this merch. Will there be much less crowded times later in the day in the merch tents? We are going for one day only on the first day May 15. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jennab113

double post


----------



## lovethattink

jennab113 said:


> Random question: during SWW, does the Animation Academy draw SW stuff or is it just the regular characters? I'm kind of obsessed with AA.



@yulilin3 said that she was able to draw a SW character, but when we did the Animation Academy during SWW we drew Fix-it Felix.


----------



## lovethattink

klsurfer76 said:


> Im going to SWW for the first time with my family! Yay! I have a friend that maybe would like me to pick up any kind of Darth Goofy figurine and pin. I'm not really into merch myself and don't plan on waiting in crazy long lines at Darth's Mall. Will I be able to get this kind of stuff at the regular shops in the HS park or the Disney hotel? Or maybe even online? I think he wants limited edition stuff but I'm assuming that would only be found in places like Darth's Mall? I heard people wait hours before the park open just to get this merch. Will there be much less crowded times later in the day in the merch tents? We are going for one day only on the first day May 15. Thanks in advance!!!



Tatooine Traders and the merchandise store near H&V usually have some SWW merchandise on weekends. You probably won't find much LE there though. The mall should be less busy in the evening. I'm not sure if it will close early due to fireworks or stay open until park closing.


----------



## HCinKC

Itinkso said:


> Jawas traded with guests.


Haha, that's great! What kind of stuff did they trade? I'd like to send a prepared DH & ODS in case they do it again.



Crew-JTA said:


> They said that Vader and Boba Fett do not sign autograph books, but since I had something special, they'd do it


Hmm, good to know, too. I guess I will send them with something as a precaution, but explain to ODS that it may be just a picture.

We try to go to local events with 501st & RL, and I have noticed that Vader always has a walking buddy. It never occurred to me that it's because of the mask impairing his vision. Duh, makes perfect sense.


----------



## Koh1977

Crew-JTA said:


> About the autographs at the Galactic Breakfast, Vader and Boba Fett only signed special things last year. They would sign regular Disney autograph books.
> 
> I was bummed because I left our autograph book in the room. Well, I ran into Tatooine Traders and bought a Darth Vader picture with a white mat around it for them to sign. Boy, was I pleased that I had been forgetful!  They said that Vader and Boba Fett do not sign autograph books, but since I had something special, they'd do it



So they won't sign an actual autograph book?  We usually make Shutterfly ones with some "blank" pages in the back and I was thinking of doing Star Wars themed extra pages.  I was also thinking of taking the kids' light sabers…?



jennab113 said:


> Random question: during SWW, does the Animation Academy draw SW stuff or is it just the regular characters? I'm kind of obsessed with AA.



Someone mentioned a Darth Maul Donald?  That would be cool


----------



## Itinkso

HCinKC said:


> Haha, that's great! What kind of stuff did they trade? I'd like to send a prepared DH & ODS in case they do it again.


The Jawas will be trading as that is a yearly activity for them. DD was "friends with" a Jawa last year and the Jawas enjoyed trading for items that could be traded with other guests: stickers, glow sticks, shiny objects, etc. We traded with Jawas on the Streets of America and traded keychains, decorative binder clips, and a small chain lanyard. In return, I received a potato chip bag clip that I use daily and a Jawa ornament. Others in our party received a super ball and toy figurines. 

If you would like to give the Jawa a gift, trade something of value like a Disney pin or a tiny Jawa plush as they are allowed to keep it. Really, just trade anything that you believe another child would enjoy and the Jawas will get a kick out of it. I believe they like to trade for a tradeable item rather than a sugar packet or a quarter.


----------



## Crew-JTA

Last year, they would have signed a lightsaber; they mentioned that when we got there. I'm not sure about a homemade book. It's unique, so they might? Not sure. But, bring your own Sharpie. If you leave yours in your room (like I did), you might have to borrow one from the manager!  
I like the picture frame/mat we ended up with because I got the Stormtroppers, Jawas, and Greedo to sign it, too


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

The magic bands for the galactic gathering look so awesome! But DH was asking me if we can just buy them, and my response was I think you have to buy a park ticket along with it. Well I think we both might be confused here. When or if you buy a different Magic band what are the stipulation's?


----------



## CinderElsa

xxpunkstar6xx said:


> The magic bands for the galactic gathering look so awesome! But DH was asking me if we can just buy them, and my response was I think you have to buy a park ticket along with it. Well I think we both might be confused here. When or if you buy a different Magic band what are the stipulation's?


They are only sold at the Galactic Gathering, so you would need to purchase park admission AND admission to the event.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

CinderElsa said:


> They are only sold at the Galactic Gathering, so you would need to purchase park admission AND admission to the event.


Let's say we already have have both of these items(event & admission). then would we only have to pay for the magic band itself ($29)or would we have to purchase the magic band and add a park admission ticket to it($129+)? Thanks for your help


----------



## CinderElsa

xxpunkstar6xx said:


> Let's say we already have have both of these items(event & admission). then would we only have to pay for the magic band itself ($29)or would we have to purchase the magic band and add a park admission ticket to it($129+)? Thanks for your help


You don't need to buy additional park tickets. MBs are just "keys" to your MDX account. There are no tickets or other information stored on them at all.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

CinderElsa said:


> You don't need to buy additional park tickets. MBs are just "keys" to your MDX account. There are no tickets or other information stored on them at all.


Ohhh awesome! Thx so much!


----------



## kmcdougan

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok Ask, My BF and I will be there for the first two weekends, when will you be there? Hoping we get to march with you



I arrive on May 29 in the evening, plan on marching 30 and 31, be there all week, then march June 5, 6, 7, going home on the 8th.

Ash


----------



## yulilin3

For people asking about the animation class for the past 2 years we have done Darth Donald Maul. You can ask the CM at the entrance to the class if it's something they are doing that day, sometimes they have a set class where they draw him because only one CM knows how to.
As for Vader and Fett autograph at the Sci Fi restaurant I thought that it was pictures only to keep the line moving along but I guess I'm mistaken. Maybe someone else can verify. We don't do autograph books anymore so we just get our pictures


----------



## CJK

If wanting to do the Jedi Training Academy on a Saturday of Star Wars weekends, what time would you need to show up to register?  TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> If wanting to do the Jedi Training Academy on a Saturday of Star Wars weekends, what time would you need to show up to register?  TIA!


be at the entrance no later than 7:15am, once they let us inside stay on the left side of the street, CM will lead you to the JTA sign up area (during SWW it's at Indiana Jones) If you have a stroller you need to park it before getting in line for JTA sign up


----------



## Cluelyss

Crew-JTA said:


> Last year, they would have signed a lightsaber; they mentioned that when we got there. I'm not sure about a homemade book. It's unique, so they might? Not sure. But, bring your own Sharpie. If you leave yours in your room (like I did), you might have to borrow one from the manager!
> I like the picture frame/mat we ended up with because I got the Stormtroppers, Jawas, and Greedo to sign it, too


I have a photo mat already that I was planning to take and have all the Star Wars characters sign. However, my kids will also have their autograph books. Is the no signing of books true for all Star Wars characters or just Vader? Want to make sure we are prepared. TIA!!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> I have a photo mat already that I was planning to take and have all the Star Wars characters sign. However, my kids will also have their autograph books. Is the no signing of books true for all Star Wars characters or just Vader? Want to make sure we are prepared. TIA!!


All the characters sign books (minus  R2D2 and C3P0) I was just under the impression that at the sci fi breakfast Vader and Fett didn't sign to keep the line moving. The characters inside the actual breakfast, going table to table do sign.
*Edit to add: My daughter just got up and I asked her if she remembered from last years experience. At the Sci Fi breakfast Vader and Fett did not sign autographs but they did give us a card with their autograph on it. Like pp said maybe if you have something super special they'll sign but in general they didn't. This only applies to the breakfast*


----------



## yulilin3

TBT In honor of everyone's favorite padawan return to TV Here's Ahsoka/Ashley Eckstein


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Edit to add: My daughter just got up and I asked her if she remembered from last years experience. At the Sci Fi breakfast Vader and Fett did not sign autographs but they did give us a card with their autograph on it. Like pp said maybe if you have something super special they'll sign but in general they didn't. This only applies to the breakfast


I'm also able to confirm that the autographing changed from when the breakfasts first began. No autographing by Vader and Fett as the SWWs progressed.

Initially, when the breakfast first began, all characters signed. Then, after the major bog down with seating and then the roaming characters getting slowed down inside, they had to streamline somewhere. Kennythepirate.com also has it confirmed that all characters signed autographs - I believe he attended the very first breakfast on May 4th.

I believe lovethattink will be at the May 4th breakfast this year and will be able to report on the happenings there.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> I'm also able to confirm that the autographing changed from when the breakfasts first began. No autographing by Vader and Fett as the SWWs progressed.
> 
> Initially, when the breakfast first began, all characters signed. Then, after the major bog down with seating and then the roaming characters getting slowed down inside, they had to streamline somewhere. Kennythepirate.com also has it confirmed that all characters signed autographs - I believe he attended the very first breakfast on May 4th.
> 
> I believe lovethattink will be at the May 4th breakfast this year and will be able to report on the happenings there.


Thanks for this reminder. I'm horrible at remembering things that happened yesterday let alone a year ago that's why we take pictures of everything. I thought I remembered this from last year, it'll be interesting to see if they stick to one thing (yes autographs or no autographs) during both character meals


----------



## Artax

We went to SWW thefirst weekend last year and did Sci fi breakfast a few days before. For our breakfast Darth Vader and Fett both signed quilt squards. But one thing I found odd that nobody else as mentioned is Fett was not out front in the photopass picture. He was off to the side of the dining room, after being seated they told you to get in line. So our photopass photo was with Darth Vader only.

Also happy to report we added a day to the end of our trip so I will most likely have 2 full days now since we don't leave til sunday.


----------



## nancipants

Love those pictures, @yulilin3! I hope Disney is ahead of the game and has an older Ahsoka face character this year.


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> We went to SWW thefirst weekend last year and did Sci fi breakfast a few days before. For our breakfast Darth Vader and Fett both signed quilt squards. But one thing I found odd that nobody else as mentioned is Fett was not out front in the photopass picture. He was off to the side of the dining room, after being seated they told you to get in line. So our photopass photo was with Darth Vader only.
> 
> Also happy to report we added a day to the end of our trip so I will most likely have 2 full days now since we don't leave til sunday.


See and when we went Fett and Vader were together at the front so we got a pic with both of them. That's why we can plan and prepare but we need to be ready for changes and not let us "ruin" or day


----------



## yulilin3

nancipants said:


> Love those pictures, @yulilin3! I hope Disney is ahead of the game and has an older Ahsoka face character this year.


She does look awesome as a grown up doesn't she?


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks for this reminder. I'm horrible at remembering things that happened yesterday let alone a year ago that's why we take pictures of everything.


I benefitted from a "Jawa-friend" (right-side) texting me ongoing updates whether I wanted them, or not!


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> I'm also able to confirm that the autographing changed from when the breakfasts first began. No autographing by Vader and Fett as the SWWs progressed.
> 
> Initially, when the breakfast first began, all characters signed. Then, after the major bog down with seating and then the roaming characters getting slowed down inside, they had to streamline somewhere. Kennythepirate.com also has it confirmed that all characters signed autographs - I believe he attended the very first breakfast on May 4th.
> 
> I believe lovethattink will be at the May 4th breakfast this year and will be able to report on the happenings there.



We ate contemplating canceling or breakfast and dinner.  

Last year they were an hour late seating us the first day and did not sign. Was 1 photo and go by the time they got to us.


----------



## HCinKC

Love the pictures! That Ahsoka shirt haha. I see your daughter has a lightsabet. Are they allowed to have them for pictures? I assumed not and had already prepared ODS to not bring them. He would love to have them for pictures though.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Love the pictures! That Ahsoka shirt haha. I see your daughter has a lightsabet. Are they allowed to have them for pictures? I assumed not and had already prepared ODS to not bring them. He would love to have them for pictures though.


Yeah you can have lightsabers and blasters for your pictures, no problem, sometimes with blasters the characters will pose you as you or your kids are pointing at the ground, the air or in the distance, not directly at someone


----------



## lovethattink

HCinKC said:


> Love the pictures! That Ahsoka shirt haha. I see your daughter has a lightsabet. Are they allowed to have them for pictures? I assumed not and had already prepared ODS to not bring them. He would love to have them for pictures though.



The only place where your own light saber or blaster is discouraged is if your child is invited to participate in the parade. They all carry blue light sabers for that,  which have to be given back after.


----------



## Crew-JTA

Sounds like things change as the weeks go on, and everyone has a different experience. Last year, we were there for the first weekend in June - Mark Hamill. Both Vader and Boba Fett were in front at Sci-Fi for pics. In fact, Boba Fett was kind of like the guard at the door. DS7 was wearing a Stormtroopers shirt so he let us in!  They said no autographs, but since we had something special, they would sign it. It was also a later seating around 10:30 so that may have played a role as well. I guess just be prepared for whatever the CM says when you're there because it most likely won't be the same for everyone


----------



## Itinkso

Crew-JTA said:


> I guess just be prepared for whatever the CM says when you're there because it most likely won't be the same for everyone


So true. Because Character Dining falls under Entertainment, it is always subject to change.

Last year, some were disappointed when there was only one Jawa or one Trooper at the breakfast during the weekends. There's so much going on SWW-wise and only a specific casting of characters and their "friends." 

But, with the SciFi breakfast getting tweaked throughout the SWW season last year, hopefully it'll be off to a good start on May 4th.


----------



## pookadoo77

https://www.facebook.com/groups/679198948812026/823911367674116/?notif_t=group_activity

that is the facebook page I heard about Billy D from, not sure of validity, figured if untrue and I posted here someone would catch it. It says "in a email from his manager." Also, are we sure Bulloch will just be the first weekend  we will only be at the final weekend and I am REALLY SWEATING figuring fastpass 60 day decisions on who will be there and to plan which day to do SWW, Fri, Sat., or the final day this year that Sunday... Any advice would be awesome! ty!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/679198948812026/823911367674116/?notif_t=group_activity
> 
> that is the facebook page I heard about Billy D from, not sure of validity, figured if untrue and I posted here someone would catch it. It says "in a email from his manager." Also, are we sure Bulloch will just be the first weekend  we will only be at the final weekend and I am REALLY SWEATING figuring fastpass 60 day decisions on who will be there and to plan which day to do SWW, Fri, Sat., or the final day this year that Sunday... Any advice would be awesome! ty!


Nothing is 100% until Disney announces it on the DPB or the regular site. I would plan my fp knowing that I might want to change the Tier 1 fp for any of the SW shows (if you're interested). The list of celebrities should come out next month. I'm not sure when they will open the fp for the SW shows but I would think that Disney will wait until the 30 day mark to allow off site and ap holders to get them as well. But I could be wrong. If SWW is really important to you and your family I would plan to be there for Friday and if you miss something you could go on Saturday or Sunday. Don't leave it for Sunday because the weather will be a factor.


----------



## hydrotony

pookadoo77 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/679198948812026/823911367674116/?notif_t=group_activity
> 
> that is the facebook page I heard about Billy D from, not sure of validity, figured if untrue and I posted here someone would catch it. It says "in a email from his manager." Also, are we sure Bulloch will just be the first weekend  we will only be at the final weekend and I am REALLY SWEATING figuring fastpass 60 day decisions on who will be there and to plan which day to do SWW, Fri, Sat., or the final day this year that Sunday... Any advice would be awesome! ty!



I looked at that page and it gives absolutely no info that can be checked out.


----------



## msmama

My cousin recently texted me and asked if we want to go to WDW with her next spring. Obviously the answer is yes so I am thinking of upgrading to an annual pass. 

Is all the SWW merchandise available for the AP discount?  What about the disney visa discount?  

Is the TiW card accepted at the SW dining?  (I think I remember reading people had mixed results with disney visa discount at h&v). 

I wish there was a way I'd be able to get two years of SWW out of it, but I'm not changing this years plans so...probably not.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> My cousin recently texted me and asked if we want to go to WDW with her next spring. Obviously the answer is yes so I am thinking of upgrading to an annual pass.
> 
> Is all the SWW merchandise available for the AP discount?  What about the disney visa discount?
> 
> Is the TiW card accepted at the SW dining?  (I think I remember reading people had mixed results with disney visa discount at h&v).
> 
> I wish there was a way I'd be able to get two years of SWW out of it, but I'm not changing this years plans so...probably not.


You get your regular AP discount or whatever discount Disney Visa has (I think it's like spending a minimum amount then you get the discount) you can't combine them

TiW I'm not sure, I've never used that.


----------



## pookadoo77

hydrotony said:


> I looked at that page and it gives absolutely no info that can be checked out.


yes, I asked via fb what the source/s were... waiting on response


----------



## Itinkso

msmama said:


> Is the TiW card accepted at the SW dining? (I think I remember reading people had mixed results with disney visa discount at h&v).


TiW is not accepted for the SW meals. That's been confirmed by people on the Dining board - one is a CM with access to that info.

The Disney Visa discount was honored at H&V last year but only after asking and some had to be persistent when the meals first started up in May.


----------



## saundedj

Just posted on the June dining cancellations but figured I'd post here as well.  I will be cancelling StarWars breakfast (Sci-Fi) @8:00 am on Wednesday, June 10th (3 people).  I'm in no particular hurry to cancel so PM in the next week or so if interesting in coordinating.

*Successfully transferred!  I'm glad to help another Disser.*


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> You get your regular AP discount or whatever discount Disney Visa has (I think it's like spending a minimum amount then you get the discount) you can't combine them
> 
> TiW I'm not sure, I've never used that.



AHHHH i love 35% off


----------



## coluk003

Itinkso said:


> TiW is not accepted for the SW meals. That's been confirmed by people on the Dining board - one is a CM with access to that info.
> 
> The Disney Visa discount was honored at H&V last year but only after asking and some had to be persistent when the meals first started up in May.


   Would the DVisaC apply to the Debit card also or just the credit card?   And silly but ill ask, do you need to pay with that card or just show it?


----------



## coluk003

lovethattink said:


> Just curious why you say not good news?
> 
> The only not good news imho is that the shows will be outdoor this year. Which means waiting in the heat, then sitting in the heat. The air conditioning at the Premiere Theater was a real treat!


   I doing remember now but it wasn't good for me, I think i really only gave us one day at DHS, maybe a half dy at night but i think everything is over as far as meet and greets and shows right?


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> I doing remember now but it wasn't good for me, I think i really only gave us one day at DHS, maybe a half dy* at night but i think everything is over as far as meet and greets and shows* right?


Actually there's some character meet and greets open until late and Obi Wan and Beyond show was at 7pm last year
Most meet and greets were open until 7:30pm


----------



## Itinkso

coluk003 said:


> Would the DVisaC apply to the Debit card also or just the credit card?   And silly but ill ask, do you need to pay with that card or just show it?


The Chase Disney Debit Card offers the same perks as the Visa's perks.

I know it's been reported that all you need to do is show your card so that the CM processes the discount and you can pay by other means - cash, giftcard etc.

https://disneydebit.com/vacation-perks/


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> Actually there's some character meet and greets open until late and Obi Wan and Beyond show was at 7pm last year
> Most meet and greets were open until 7:30pm



well thats good to know, and i actually meant i might have a day or a day and  half depending


----------



## coluk003

Itinkso said:


> The Chase Disney Debit Card offers the same perks as the Visa's perks.
> 
> I know it's been reported that all you need to do is show your card so that the CM processes the discount and you can pay by other means - cash, giftcard etc.
> 
> https://disneydebit.com/vacation-perks/



I figured as much but wasnt 100% sure about if i needed to pay with it


----------



## coluk003

Guess whos back.... back again 

So what is the discount is it 10%?


----------



## Itinkso

coluk003 said:


> Guess whos back.... back again
> 
> So what is the discount is it 10%?


I'm sorry, you have reached your ? limit!  Yes, it is 10%.


----------



## coluk003

Im pulling from the months of the year i dont come to the boards LOL. Im still probably over though lol


----------



## OZMom

Itinkso said:


> The Chase Disney Debit Card offers the same perks as the Visa's perks.
> 
> I know it's been reported that all you need to do is show your card so that the CM processes the discount and you can pay by other means - cash, giftcard etc.
> 
> https://disneydebit.com/vacation-perks/



I may have had a new CM, but the one time we tried to use our discount in November and she said we had to use it to pay for the stuff we were buying. I showed her the card and told her it was attached to our band, but still wouldn't give us the discount unless we swiped the card.


----------



## Itinkso

OZMom said:


> I may have had a new CM, but the one time we tried to use our discount in November and she said we had to use it to pay for the stuff we were buying. I showed her the card and told her it was attached to our band, but still wouldn't give us the discount unless we swiped the card.


That's good to know. Maybe they are stricter now that most have MagicBands... I guess using the Debit card is the same as cash.


----------



## coluk003

i think for me it wouldnt matter either way. I was just wondering if the 10% is worth it for the 3 of us.    Would there be a discount on the parade/firework package( one of these days i will remember the name of that, or not be to lay to look up the name lol)


----------



## OZMom

Itinkso said:


> That's good to know. Maybe they are stricter now that most have MagicBands... I guess using the Debit card is the same as cash.



I'm so sorry, apparently I misread the post. I must be losing it because of all of the snow. Ours was the credit card, I am not sure if it is different for the debit card. We only tried to use it the one time though, so it could have been that CM.


----------



## Itinkso

coluk003 said:


> i think for me it wouldnt matter either way. I was just wondering if the 10% is worth it for the 3 of us.    Would there be a discount on the parade/firework package( one of these days i will remember the name of that, or not be to lay to look up the name lol)


The Ultimate VIP tour has the 15% discount but Feel the Force (FTF), the parade/dessert/fireworks package, doesn't.


----------



## Itinkso

OZMom said:


> I'm so sorry, apparently I misread the post. I must be losing it because of all of the snow. Ours was the credit card, I am not sure if it is different for the debit card. We only tried to use it the one time though, so it could have been that CM.


I'm sure the rules apply the same for both cards. The CMs may just need to be consistent in applying the discount to the actual card usage now. 

But, if you used Disney Visa Rewards money, you would also get the 10% discount.


----------



## Nhebron

We will be at Disney over Memorial Day Weekend.  Any thoughts as to whether it would be better to go to SWW first thing Saturday or Sunday morning, or do you think it will be about equal given it's a holiday weekend.

If we leave the park midday, will it be hard to get back in for fireworks?  I didn't see any history of HS reaching capacity during SWW.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Not strictly SWW, but I just read this... Harrison Ford injured in plane crash landing... Hope he's ok!!

ETA: They're saying he was in "fair to moderate condition" on the scene as he was sent to hospital

http://variety.com/2015/biz/news/harrison-ford-plane-crash-1201447290/


----------



## coluk003

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Not strictly SWW, but I just read this... Harrison Ford injured in plane crash... Hope he's ok!!
> 
> ETA: They're saying he was in "fair to moderate condition" on the scene as he was sent to hospital
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/biz/news/harrison-ford-plane-crash-1201447290/



DAM you CHEWIE


----------



## stardam

markmcalear said:


> It looked nothing like me!!!



My son did the stormtrooper & it looked nothing like him either.  He wants to try the carbonate this year but I'm afraid of getting another dud.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Not strictly SWW, but I just read this... Harrison Ford injured in plane crash landing... Hope he's ok!!
> 
> ETA: They're saying he was in "fair to moderate condition" on the scene as he was sent to hospital
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/biz/news/harrison-ford-plane-crash-1201447290/



Had to follow up with this tweet from Peter Mayhew (aka Chewbacca -- Duh!):

"from Critical > Severe > Moderate > Fair in the span of an hour. Is #HarrisonFord Han Solo or Wolverine? #NeverTellMeTheOdds"


----------



## yulilin3

Nhebron said:


> We will be at Disney over Memorial Day Weekend.  Any thoughts as to whether it would be better to go to SWW first thing Saturday or Sunday morning, or do you think it will be about equal given it's a holiday weekend.
> 
> If we leave the park midday, will it be hard to get back in for fireworks?  I didn't see any history of HS reaching capacity during SWW.


It'll be about the same crowd wise. I would go Saturday and if there's anything you missed or weather gets in the way you have Sunday as back up. You won't have problems getting back in for fireworks


----------



## lovingeire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Not strictly SWW, but I just read this... Harrison Ford injured in plane crash landing... Hope he's ok!!
> 
> ETA: They're saying he was in "fair to moderate condition" on the scene as he was sent to hospital
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/biz/news/harrison-ford-plane-crash-1201447290/



I was just going to post this!  From KTLA, the local news who can distinguish between Venice & Mar Vista  (sorry LA native who used to live two blocks from Rose AVE growing up):

http://ktla.com/2015/03/05/small-plane-crashes-at-penmar-golf-course-in-venice/


----------



## leeholmes1

I'm guessing still no info on Feel the force?


----------



## coluk003

leeholmes1 said:


> I'm guessing still no info on Feel the force?



Not yet


----------



## katrina1122

Is the FtF package available yet?


----------



## coluk003

See one post above 

AKA  not as of yet


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Had to follow up with this tweet from Peter Mayhew (aka Chewbacca -- Duh!):
> 
> "from Critical > Severe > Moderate > Fair in the span of an hour. Is #HarrisonFord Han Solo or Wolverine? #NeverTellMeTheOdds"



And Mark Hamill on Twitter -- thought this was cute:

"Glad to hear Harrison is doing well. Get well soon. May all his future flights be green-screen!"


----------



## markmcalear

stardam said:


> My son did the stormtrooper & it looked nothing like him either.  He wants to try the carbonate this year but I'm afraid of getting another dud.



The carbonite one I got was awesome


----------



## Skywise

Here's hoping it's just a few scratches.  With Spock and now Harve Bennett passing away this week it's already a pretty bad week for sci-fi geeks.

Best joke I saw about Harrison Ford's crash - "Missed the green by 15 yards..."


----------



## williamscm3

So I'm just curious. That new merchandise hard ticket event isn't listed anywhere under Star Wars weekend on the Disney website. Why not? I definitely want FTF once it's released, and I know I'll hear about it here, but will it be listed on the website too? I usually check the website every morning by 6:30 in hopes of seeing some news,but im concerned now that it won't even be listed there when it's first released. Were going Memorial Day weekend and I'm afraid it will sell out quickly. What's the best way to be proactive about it?!? Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

williamscm3 said:


> So I'm just curious. That new merchandise hard ticket event isn't listed anywhere under Star Wars weekend on the Disney website. Why not? I definitely want FTF once it's released, and I know I'll hear about it here, but will it be listed on the website too? I usually check the website every morning by 6:30 in hopes of seeing some news,but im concerned now that it won't even be listed there when it's first released. Were going Memorial Day weekend and I'm afraid it will sell out quickly. What's the best way to be proactive about it?!? Thanks!


Watch the Disney Parks Blog - that's where the last event was first mentioned.


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> So I'm just curious. That new merchandise hard ticket event isn't listed anywhere under Star Wars weekend on the Disney website. Why not? I definitely want FTF once it's released, and I know I'll hear about it here, but will it be listed on the website too? I usually check the website every morning by 6:30 in hopes of seeing some news,but im concerned now that it won't even be listed there when it's first released. Were going Memorial Day weekend and I'm afraid it will sell out quickly. What's the best way to be proactive about it?!? Thanks!


check here. Seriously, they Disney site is usually about a week late when posting things for SWW. They didn't even announce the meals until about a month after they were available for booking. I expect to see the merchandise event under the SWW tab soon if it's not selling well.


----------



## lovethattink

TAs and bloggers seem to post about it first.


----------



## yulilin3

10 weeks to go


----------



## DisneySchoolyFamily

I am sure this is somewhere in the posts already but how long of a wait is it usually to get into Darth Mall?  Is it better to go in the morning or afternoon to check out all the goodies available? 

This will be our very first year going to SWW and I am over the moon excited!!  Would I still be able to find something unique even if I don't take advantage of the special ticketed merchandise event "Galactic Gathering"?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

kmcdougan said:


> I arrive on May 29 in the evening, plan on marching 30 and 31, be there all week, then march June 5, 6, 7, going home on the 8th.
> 
> Ash



 OH NO, WICKED SAD FACE  

 You are marching on weekend 3 and 4, while we hoped to march weekend 1 and 2! 

We will be arriving May 14th and leaving May 26th


----------



## yulilin3

DisneySchoolyFamily said:


> I am sure this is somewhere in the posts already but how long of a wait is it usually to get into Darth Mall?  Is it better to go in the morning or afternoon to check out all the goodies available?
> 
> This will be our very first year going to SWW and I am over the moon excited!!  Would I still be able to find something unique even if I don't take advantage of the special ticketed merchandise event "Galactic Gathering"?


Yes, you'll be able to find many, many unique things. There will be individual pins, pin sets, vinylmation of all sizes, prints, a lot of art work,key chains, tumblers, magnets...I could go on.
Darth's Mall tends to be busiest first thing in the morning on the first Friday, first thing in the morning on any other SWW day is a good time, many people go to character lines or rides, the line picks up a bit from 10am to 11am and then around 2pm to 5pm. The best time to go is in the evening. It stays open the same as park hours so 8am to 10pm. This year it might be closing earlier because of firework fallout and we don't know exactly where the Mall will be although it's rumored to be where the old AFI and Backlot Tour gift shop used to be. If it's there it might close early because of firework fallout


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Honestly, I see almost every announcement (not rumor of, but actual announcement) directly from Disney on Twitter first. This is where I saw the Galactic Gathering and posted here first.

Within the past year or so, they've really gotten out front on these things -- I see things mostly from unofficial sources after the official one these days. Welcome change!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Honestly, I see almost every announcement (not rumor of, but actual announcement) directly from Disney on Twitter first. This is where I saw the Galactic Gathering and posted here first.
> 
> Within the past year or so, they've really gotten out front on these things -- I see things mostly from unofficial sources after the official one these days. Welcome change!


they did release the merchandise event there but I don't think they ever announced the character meals


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> they did release the merchandise event there but I don't think they ever announced the character meals


I thought I found out about the meals from Twitter but can't be certain.  I know I found out about the following from WDW on Twitter first: Villains Sinister Soiree, SWW date announcement, Galactic Gathering, various F&W special events, dates announced for runDisney events, SW cruise day, and I'm sure many other things I'm forgetting.

There's nothing like the detailed info one can get here from fellow DISers about their experiences,etc., and sometimes a heads up about a release, or "solid rumors" that are worth paying attention to.

I'm just saying that Disney has made MAJOR strides in the last year or so at being first to notify customers in MANY cases -- as it should be! I was always astonished that so many unofficial sources used to beat The Mouse himself!


ETA: FWIW, I saw the SWW dates first from WDW's Twitter account (Dec 2), and the meals announcement from Disney Food Blog on Twitter first (Dec 3). I find Twitter easier because of that constant feed.  If someone posts to DIS and I get an email notification, I won't get another notification until I visit the site. For me, that often means a lag. Depends on how people use their technology.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Harrison will never stay on the ground, the man lives in Jackson WY and flys into that airport all the time according to friends that live out there. That's his HOME, where anywhere else he rest his head is just a house.


----------



## drlaurafsu

The bad news is if Harrison Ford was possibly going to be at SWW this year this may remove that possibility.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I will be VERY surprised if Harrison Ford shows up at any convention, he doesn't do those for the most part.


----------



## AuntieK

As much as I love Harrison Ford, I would be worried if he were scheduled to come when we'll be there.  I can't even imagine the crowds.

The NBC article I read last night said, he was flying solo. I can joke now that we know he's OK.


----------



## AuntieK

Today snow is a four letter word.  My niece and nephew's school was cancelled today which means their last day is now 6/12.  We were planning on leaving the night of 6/11 and hitting HS on 6/12. Now that plan is out the window.  I seriously hope we are done with snow or there might be no SWW for us this year.

Sometime next week I will be canceling  SciFi breakfast and H&V dinner ADRs.  Let me know if you're interested and I'll try to coordinate.


----------



## yulilin3

AuntieK said:


> Today snow is a four letter word.  My niece and nephew's school was cancelled today which means their last day is now 6/12.  We were planning on leaving the night of 6/11 and hitting HS on 6/12. Now that plan is out the window.  I seriously hope we are done with snow or there might be no SWW for us this year.
> 
> Sometime next week I will be canceling  SciFi breakfast and H&V dinner ADRs.  Let me know if you're interested and I'll try to coordinate.


that sucks!! I was worried about this happening, I'm hearing a lot of school cancellations up north. Hope it still works out for you


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Attendees of last years REBEL RENDEZVOUS lend me your ears and experience 

My boyfriend and I are considering attending Galactic Gatherings, however we already have a club level ONLY safari booked for 3 pm that afternoon and not sure we could do both.

Can you tell me what the schedule was like? Can you tell me if you really spent the whole 5 hours at the event? Any details of how things worked last year would be most helpful!

Would love see any event reports you might have of how things worked, and how you liked it.

Pretty please and thank you!


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> Attendees of last years REBEL RENDEZVOUS lend me your ears and experience
> 
> My boyfriend and I are considering attending Galactic Gatherings, however we already have a club level ONLY safari booked for 3 pm that afternoon and not sure we could do both.
> 
> Can you tell me what the schedule was like? Can you tell me if you really spent the whole 5 hours at the event? Any details of how things worked last year would be most helpful!
> 
> Would love see any event reports you might have of how things worked, and how you liked it.
> 
> Pretty please and thank you!



There wasn't much of a schedule.  Nothing was in writing for attendees. We were told Ashley would sign at a certain time.  Same with the artists.  It was more of a come and go as you please thing.  Than a stay from 10 to 3 thing.  

You order merchandise on RSP which is a lottery system.  

We are on the fence about it. Those darn light saber magic bands!


----------



## mouseguy77

I just got another email with an update on the VIP package:

"Calling All Jedi, Padawan’s, & Rebels,

Your exclusive access to book the _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends - A_ _Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ begins tomorrow at 9:00am EST!!!!  You have two options to book this tour – either call our exclusive booking number at 407 934-7973.  We will staff the line this weekend from 9:00am-5pm EST and periodically afterwards.  You will likely need to leave a voice message and we will return your call in the order it was received.

You may also respond to this e-mail with the following information: 

Your Name and the names of the members of your party

Billing Address w/ zip code

Date that you want to book the _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends - A_ _Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ – 1st and 2nd choice

Ages of children under 16 years of age

Cell Phone Number

We will hold a spot for your party on the date requested and contact you for your credit card information within 48 hours.  Reservations should open to the general public around March 22.  Be sure to confirm your exciting VIP tour experience with us before that date.

Here are the exciting services and amenities associated with the 2015 _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends_ _– A Disney World VIP Tour Experience:_


*Upgraded Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby - NEW*


*Early VIP Access to Darth’s Mall*


*Guaranteed Access to Jedi Training Academy for the little Padawan’s in your party - NEW*


*Meet & Greet with a Darth Vader - NEW*


*Private VIP Viewing of the Legends of the Force Motorcade - NEW*


*Table Service Lunch at a Hollywood Studios Restaurant*


*Access to some FastPass Attractions including Star Tours and Toy Story Mania during your VIP Tour*


*VIP Seating for the LIVE Celebrity Talk Shows*


*Access to the VIP Dessert Party *


*Access to semi-private location with great views for the Summon the Force grand celebration featuring the Star Wars characters*


*Access to the semi-private location to the Symphony in the Star closing Fireworks Display*


*Price per person is $399 plus tax and theme park admission*


*Annual Pass Holders, Disney Vacation Club Members and Disney Rewards Visa Cards Holders will receive our first ever 15% discount on the Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends - NEW*

If you wish to book either _The Ultimate Day of Thrills or The Ultimate Day for Young Families – Disney World VIP Tour Experiences_ during your stay, we can confirm those for you as well.  We have created new online brochures and totally redesigned our Walt Disney World VIP Tour Services page at Disneyworld.com."

The price actually went down from last year.  Who knew that was even possible?!?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mouseguy77 said:


> I just got another email with an update on the VIP package:
> 
> "Calling All Jedi, Padawan’s, & Rebels,
> 
> Your exclusive access to book the _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends - A_ _Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ begins tomorrow at 9:00am EST!!!!  You have two options to book this tour – either call our exclusive booking number at 407 934-7973.  We will staff the line this weekend from 9:00am-5pm EST and periodically afterwards.  You will likely need to leave a voice message and we will return your call in the order it was received.
> 
> You may also respond to this e-mail with the following information:
> 
> Your Name and the names of the members of your party
> 
> Billing Address w/ zip code
> 
> Date that you want to book the _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends - A_ _Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ – 1st and 2nd choice
> 
> Ages of children under 16 years of age
> 
> Cell Phone Number
> 
> We will hold a spot for your party on the date requested and contact you for your credit card information within 48 hours.  Reservations should open to the general public around March 22.  Be sure to confirm your exciting VIP tour experience with us before that date.
> 
> Here are the exciting services and amenities associated with the 2015 _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends_ _– A Disney World VIP Tour Experience:_
> 
> 
> *Upgraded Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby - NEW*
> 
> 
> *Early VIP Access to Darth’s Mall*
> 
> 
> *Guaranteed Access to Jedi Training Academy for the little Padawan’s in your party - NEW*
> 
> 
> *Meet & Greet with a Darth Vader - NEW*
> 
> 
> *Private VIP Viewing of the Legends of the Force Motorcade - NEW*
> 
> 
> *Table Service Lunch at a Hollywood Studios Restaurant*
> 
> 
> *Access to some FastPass Attractions including Star Tours and Toy Story Mania during your VIP Tour*
> 
> 
> *VIP Seating for the LIVE Celebrity Talk Shows*
> 
> 
> *Access to the VIP Dessert Party *
> 
> 
> *Access to semi-private location with great views for the Summon the Force grand celebration featuring the Star Wars characters*
> 
> 
> *Access to the semi-private location to the Symphony in the Star closing Fireworks Display*
> 
> 
> *Price per person is $399 plus tax and theme park admission*
> 
> 
> *Annual Pass Holders, Disney Vacation Club Members and Disney Rewards Visa Cards Holders will receive our first ever 15% discount on the Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends - NEW*
> If you wish to book either _The Ultimate Day of Thrills or The Ultimate Day for Young Families – Disney World VIP Tour Experiences_ during your stay, we can confirm those for you as well.  We have created new online brochures and totally redesigned our Walt Disney World VIP Tour Services page at Disneyworld.com."
> 
> The price actually went down from last year.  Who knew that was even possible?!?


Very interesting...!

You're getting this by virtue of having done it last year?


----------



## mouseguy77

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Very interesting...!
> 
> You're getting this by virtue of having done it last year?



Yes.  I went last year and had a great time and plan on doing it again this year.


----------



## Itinkso

@mouseguy77 ~ thanks for posting the VIP info. I've added it to the Roll Call.


----------



## yulilin3

mouseguy77 said:


> I just got another email with an update on the VIP package:
> 
> "Calling All Jedi, Padawan’s, & Rebels,
> 
> Your exclusive access to book the _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends - A_ _Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ begins tomorrow at 9:00am EST!!!!  You have two options to book this tour – either call our exclusive booking number at 407 934-7973.  We will staff the line this weekend from 9:00am-5pm EST and periodically afterwards.  You will likely need to leave a voice message and we will return your call in the order it was received.
> 
> You may also respond to this e-mail with the following information:
> 
> Your Name and the names of the members of your party
> 
> Billing Address w/ zip code
> 
> Date that you want to book the _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends - A_ _Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ – 1st and 2nd choice
> 
> Ages of children under 16 years of age
> 
> Cell Phone Number
> 
> We will hold a spot for your party on the date requested and contact you for your credit card information within 48 hours.  Reservations should open to the general public around March 22.  Be sure to confirm your exciting VIP tour experience with us before that date.
> 
> Here are the exciting services and amenities associated with the 2015 _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends_ _– A Disney World VIP Tour Experience:_
> 
> 
> *Upgraded Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby - NEW*
> 
> 
> *Early VIP Access to Darth’s Mall*
> 
> 
> *Guaranteed Access to Jedi Training Academy for the little Padawan’s in your party - NEW*
> 
> 
> *Meet & Greet with a Darth Vader - NEW*
> 
> 
> *Private VIP Viewing of the Legends of the Force Motorcade - NEW*
> 
> 
> *Table Service Lunch at a Hollywood Studios Restaurant*
> 
> 
> *Access to some FastPass Attractions including Star Tours and Toy Story Mania during your VIP Tour*
> 
> 
> *VIP Seating for the LIVE Celebrity Talk Shows*
> 
> 
> *Access to the VIP Dessert Party *
> 
> 
> *Access to semi-private location with great views for the Summon the Force grand celebration featuring the Star Wars characters*
> 
> 
> *Access to the semi-private location to the Symphony in the Star closing Fireworks Display*
> 
> 
> *Price per person is $399 plus tax and theme park admission*
> 
> 
> *Annual Pass Holders, Disney Vacation Club Members and Disney Rewards Visa Cards Holders will receive our first ever 15% discount on the Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends - NEW*
> If you wish to book either _The Ultimate Day of Thrills or The Ultimate Day for Young Families – Disney World VIP Tour Experiences_ during your stay, we can confirm those for you as well.  We have created new online brochures and totally redesigned our Walt Disney World VIP Tour Services page at Disneyworld.com."
> 
> The price actually went down from last year.  Who knew that was even possible?!?


Color me super surprised!! Not only did they add things to the package they lowered the price. This is awesome. Still can't afford it, anyone going please report back.....maybe I'll start a gofundme  campaing


----------



## OZMom

mouseguy77 said:


> I just got another email with an update on the VIP package:
> 
> "Calling All Jedi, Padawan’s, & Rebels,
> 
> Your exclusive access to book the _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends - A_ _Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ begins tomorrow at 9:00am EST!!!!  You have two options to book this tour – either call our exclusive booking number at 407 934-7973.  We will staff the line this weekend from 9:00am-5pm EST and periodically afterwards.  You will likely need to leave a voice message and we will return your call in the order it was received.
> 
> You may also respond to this e-mail with the following information:
> 
> Your Name and the names of the members of your party
> 
> Billing Address w/ zip code
> 
> Date that you want to book the _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends - A_ _Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ – 1st and 2nd choice
> 
> Ages of children under 16 years of age
> 
> Cell Phone Number
> 
> We will hold a spot for your party on the date requested and contact you for your credit card information within 48 hours.  Reservations should open to the general public around March 22.  Be sure to confirm your exciting VIP tour experience with us before that date.
> 
> Here are the exciting services and amenities associated with the 2015 _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends_ _– A Disney World VIP Tour Experience:_
> 
> 
> *Upgraded Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby - NEW*
> 
> 
> *Early VIP Access to Darth’s Mall*
> 
> 
> *Guaranteed Access to Jedi Training Academy for the little Padawan’s in your party - NEW*
> 
> 
> *Meet & Greet with a Darth Vader - NEW*
> 
> 
> *Private VIP Viewing of the Legends of the Force Motorcade - NEW*
> 
> 
> *Table Service Lunch at a Hollywood Studios Restaurant*
> 
> 
> *Access to some FastPass Attractions including Star Tours and Toy Story Mania during your VIP Tour*
> 
> 
> *VIP Seating for the LIVE Celebrity Talk Shows*
> 
> 
> *Access to the VIP Dessert Party *
> 
> 
> *Access to semi-private location with great views for the Summon the Force grand celebration featuring the Star Wars characters*
> 
> 
> *Access to the semi-private location to the Symphony in the Star closing Fireworks Display*
> 
> 
> *Price per person is $399 plus tax and theme park admission*
> 
> 
> *Annual Pass Holders, Disney Vacation Club Members and Disney Rewards Visa Cards Holders will receive our first ever 15% discount on the Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends - NEW*
> If you wish to book either _The Ultimate Day of Thrills or The Ultimate Day for Young Families – Disney World VIP Tour Experiences_ during your stay, we can confirm those for you as well.  We have created new online brochures and totally redesigned our Walt Disney World VIP Tour Services page at Disneyworld.com."
> 
> The price actually went down from last year.  Who knew that was even possible?!?



I'm sooo tempted, that VIP seating for the talk shows is what makes me want it honestly.

I'm gonna have to talk to DH, but something tells me we will be waiting on the FTF package to come out.


----------



## AuntieK

Thanks you for posting the VIP information.  Beyond my budget for one day but it sure is exciting see new information!


----------



## AuntieK

mouseguy77 said:


> Access to semi-private location with great views for the Summon the Force grand celebration featuring the Star Wars characters



Hmm, is Summon the Force something new? Or is this something I can't remember from last year?


----------



## yulilin3

AuntieK said:


> Hmm, is Summon the Force something new? Or is this something I can't remember from last year?


it's the pre show to the fireworks. Where JAT summons all the characters out


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> There wasn't much of a schedule.  Nothing was in writing for attendees. We were told Ashley would sign at a certain time.  Same with the artists.  It was more of a come and go as you please thing.  Than a stay from 10 to 3 thing.
> 
> You order merchandise on RSP which is a lottery system.
> 
> We are on the fence about it. Those darn light saber magic bands!



Yes those darn lightsaber magic bands are what have us looking...

Did people just come and go, or did everyone have to be there right at the start. The other catch is we would be cutting it close making it, having to rush straight to DHS from the airport.


----------



## Crew-JTA

AuntieK said:


> Today snow is a four letter word.  My niece and nephew's school was cancelled today which means their last day is now 6/12.  We were planning on leaving the night of 6/11 and hitting HS on 6/12. Now that plan is out the window.  I seriously hope we are done with snow or there might be no SWW for us this year.
> 
> Sometime next week I will be canceling  SciFi breakfast and H&V dinner ADRs.  Let me know if you're interested and I'll try to coordinate.



Hi AuntieK!  I left you a message (or whatever it's called now). So sorry to hear about your snow day!  If no one else has responded about your ADRs, I left my cell number in the message


----------



## Laura C

Wow! The VIP package is looking very tempting! Is it limited to a certain number each day of SWW, also with the vip seating for the talk shows would you still need to get a fp for them or will the package guarantee  your entry? How much is the tax in Florida? what kind of price are we looking at in total $450 or more $500? Thanks


----------



## Nhebron

Just booked the mickey Jedi dinner tonight.  First time I saw availability for my dates.

Is there normally a photopass photographer at the character meal?


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> Yes those darn lightsaber magic bands are what have us looking...
> 
> Did people just come and go, or did everyone have to be there right at the start. The other catch is we would be cutting it close making it, having to rush straight to DHS from the airport.



Most came at opening. Most did not stay til 3.


----------



## CinderElsa

mouseguy77 said:


> I just got another email with an update on the VIP package:
> 
> "Calling All Jedi, Padawan’s, & Rebels,
> 
> Your exclusive access to book the _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends - A_ _Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ begins tomorrow at 9:00am EST!!!!  You have two options to book this tour – either call our exclusive booking number at 407 934-7973.  We will staff the line this weekend from 9:00am-5pm EST and periodically afterwards.  You will likely need to leave a voice message and we will return your call in the order it was received.
> 
> You may also respond to this e-mail with the following information:
> 
> Your Name and the names of the members of your party
> 
> Billing Address w/ zip code
> 
> Date that you want to book the _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends - A_ _Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ – 1st and 2nd choice
> 
> Ages of children under 16 years of age
> 
> Cell Phone Number
> 
> We will hold a spot for your party on the date requested and contact you for your credit card information within 48 hours.  Reservations should open to the general public around March 22.  Be sure to confirm your exciting VIP tour experience with us before that date.
> 
> Here are the exciting services and amenities associated with the 2015 _Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends_ _– A Disney World VIP Tour Experience:_
> 
> 
> *Upgraded Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby - NEW*
> 
> 
> *Early VIP Access to Darth’s Mall*
> 
> 
> *Guaranteed Access to Jedi Training Academy for the little Padawan’s in your party - NEW*
> 
> 
> *Meet & Greet with a Darth Vader - NEW*
> 
> 
> *Private VIP Viewing of the Legends of the Force Motorcade - NEW*
> 
> 
> *Table Service Lunch at a Hollywood Studios Restaurant*
> 
> 
> *Access to some FastPass Attractions including Star Tours and Toy Story Mania during your VIP Tour*
> 
> 
> *VIP Seating for the LIVE Celebrity Talk Shows*
> 
> 
> *Access to the VIP Dessert Party *
> 
> 
> *Access to semi-private location with great views for the Summon the Force grand celebration featuring the Star Wars characters*
> 
> 
> *Access to the semi-private location to the Symphony in the Star closing Fireworks Display*
> 
> 
> *Price per person is $399 plus tax and theme park admission*
> 
> 
> *Annual Pass Holders, Disney Vacation Club Members and Disney Rewards Visa Cards Holders will receive our first ever 15% discount on the Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends - NEW*
> If you wish to book either _The Ultimate Day of Thrills or The Ultimate Day for Young Families – Disney World VIP Tour Experiences_ during your stay, we can confirm those for you as well.  We have created new online brochures and totally redesigned our Walt Disney World VIP Tour Services page at Disneyworld.com."
> 
> The price actually went down from last year.  Who knew that was even possible?!?


Please tell me "Padawan's" and "a Darth Vader" did not appear in an official email.... that's so embarrassing...


----------



## yulilin3

Laura C said:


> Wow! The VIP package is looking very tempting! Is it limited to a certain number each day of SWW, also with the vip seating for the talk shows would you still need to get a fp for them or will the package guarantee  your entry? How much is the tax in Florida? what kind of price are we looking at in total $450 or more $500? Thanks


the VIP package and the FtF package have a limited number, I'm not sure how many for the VIP package maybe someone that did it last year can shed some light. If you do the VIP package you won't need a fp for the show, I'm not sure if it will include all the SWW shows with guaranteed seating so that's a good question to ask when you call to inquire or book your VIP package. Tax is 7% at Disney I think



Nhebron said:


> Just booked the mickey Jedi dinner tonight.  First time I saw availability for my dates.
> 
> Is there normally a photopass photographer at the character meal?


Last year there was a photopass photographer with the set pictures at the beginning of your meal. So for the  Jedi Mickey it would be with Chip and Dale as Ewoks at the entrance . The rest of the characters go table to table and don't have a PP


----------



## yulilin3

Just to add, the SWW VIP package is opening for the public around March 22 (per email by @mouseguy77 ) not sure if you would call today and didn't receive the email they would let you book it. I'm still calling at 9am to ask some questions will update you soon


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Might anyone know if the SWW VIP package sold out last year?  I know things could be different this year in both the amount they make available and with the price reduction, but just wanted to get some ballpark idea...


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> Just to add, the SWW VIP package is opening for the public around March 22 (per email by @mouseguy77 ) not sure if you would call today and didn't receive the email they would let you book it. I'm still calling at 9am to ask some questions will update you soon



I was just thinking that^^ I was going to call and see if they would let me book it even if I didn't get the email. 

Maybe this is silly to even consider, but can you cancel and get a refund if you change your mind? I know the christmas party was non-refundable so I'm assuming the FTF will be the same...and probably the VIP package as well? 

I should probably wait until they release the FTF package to decide...if they have a FTF this year


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> I was just thinking that^^ I was going to call and see if they would let me book it even if I didn't get the email.
> 
> Maybe this is silly to even consider, but can you cancel and get a refund if you change your mind? I know the christmas party was non-refundable so I'm assuming the FTF will be the same...and probably the VIP package as well?
> 
> I should probably wait until they release the FTF package to decide...if they have a FTF this year


FtF has a 2 day cancellation policy. Not sure on the VIP tour


----------



## inkedupmomma

Can anyone tell me where this email was sent from? Is it through Chase or Disney?  Also, does this cover all the stuff that is included in the field force package as well?tia


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> Can anyone tell me where this email was sent from? Is it through Chase or Disney?  Also, does this cover all the stuff that is included in the field force package as well?tia


this was sent thru Disney VIP services to people that did the VIP tour last year, to have a heads up to book before they release it later on.
The VIP does cover everything that's included in the FtF , parade viewing, dessert party and fireworks viewing


----------



## inkedupmomma

Boy you are quick! Ty for your reply. I wonder if they will lower the cost of the FtF package?


----------



## yulilin3

they have an answering machine saying that it's a dedicated line for returning VIP SWW package and ultimate fans 
If interested I would just call and leave my information. I have to go in a bit so I didn't leave my info for them to call me back today since I won't be able to answer my phone but if anyone is calling today could you ask:
Is the Vader meet at his dedicated line or will he be available to meet with the VIPs before the park opens, say Darth's Mall?
Is the reserved seating including all SWW shows?
It sounds like the dessert party for VIPs will be separate from the FtF dessert party, where will it be?


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> Boy you are quick! Ty for your reply. I wonder if they will *lower the cost of the FtF *package?


I seriously doubt it. Last year was a steal compared to the prices for the Frozen Summer Fun and the Frozen dessert party during Osborne lights


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> I seriously doubt it. Last year was a steal compared to the prices for the Frozen Summer Fun and the Frozen dessert party during Osborne lights



Man, I am trying to justify this price now that is less than what I originally thought. What is most worth it in your opinion?


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> Man, I am trying to justify this price now that is less than what I originally thought. What is most worth it in your opinion?


I'm thinking it's going to be around the $70 range. As to is it worth it, again, totally up to you. We did it last year and loved the dessert party, the parade viwqing was fine but we usually don't mind waiting 2 hours in our favorite shady spot. This tear we already decided not to do it, I can buy desserts and drinks and sit on Echo Lake waiting for fireworks and it'll be way cheaper. But it's always nice to have a dedicated, reserved area for both events


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> I'm thinking it's going to be around the $70 range. As to is it worth it, again, totally up to you. We did it last year and loved the dessert party, the parade viwqing was fine but we usually don't mind waiting 2 hours in our favorite shady spot. This tear we already decided not to do it, I can buy desserts and drinks and sit on Echo Lake waiting for fireworks and it'll be way cheaper. But it's always nice to have a dedicated, reserved area for both events



Oops, I meant the vip package.  The FtF does seem a bit silly, but I may choose to do it anyway. But the vip isn't much more once I figure in the meals we already have booked, visa discount and ft. cost difference...


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> Color me super surprised!! Not only did they add things to the package they lowered the price. This is awesome. Still can't afford it, anyone going please report back.....maybe I'll start a gofundme  campaing


it will be a deff for me...just don't know to do it Friday or Saturday???on the first weekend


----------



## yulilin3

Just got off the phone with VIP tours:
The Vader meet and greet will be private and right after the shopping portion, so before the park opens
Seating for the shows:
They will escort you to reserved seating for SoTS and BtF and then give you a fp for Obi Wan and Beyond
The dessert party and fireworks viewing will be with the FtF people but for the parade there will be a separate space for VIP
Feel the Force will come out later this month and he said they will have enhances to the dessert party, it'll be larger space because of the Hat removal.
Alright guys, have to go for the day, will probably check the thread tonight


----------



## Wendybird55

Thanks for the info regarding VIP tour. I just called the number and left my information. I am assuming (hoping) they call me back even though I didn't do it last year. I did leave my name and number a few weeks ago with them when I got the Disney Visa mailing. At $399 I don't think it's that bad a deal...especially with 15% discount (I'm Disney Visa and AP). This will be our first SWW and it is very tempting to enjoy it with a little VIP treatment especially since we are not as familiar with this event. So. I'll see if they call back...Does anyone know the maximum amount of people they allow per VIP group?


----------



## mouseguy77

Laura C said:


> Wow! The VIP package is looking very tempting! Is it limited to a certain number each day of SWW, also with the vip seating for the talk shows would you still need to get a fp for them or will the package guarantee  your entry? How much is the tax in Florida? what kind of price are we looking at in total $450 or more $500? Thanks



Just booked my package.  Total price, without any discounts, was $424.94.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Feel the Force will come out later this month and he said they will have enhances to the dessert party,



And _enhances_ to the price!  Amirite!?  Huh?!  Huh?!


----------



## Itinkso

*Join the SWW Roll Call...*
I would like to add in everyone who wants to be listed on the Roll Call before FTF becomes available. I'll be able to easily paste it into the listings...thanks!!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654


----------



## tigger1972

yulilin3 said:


> Just got off the phone with VIP tours:
> The Vader meet and greet will be private and right after the shopping portion, so before the park opens
> Seating for the shows:
> They will escort you to reserved seating for SoTS and BtF and then give you a fp for Obi Wan and Beyond
> The dessert party and fireworks viewing will be with the FtF people but for the parade there will be a separate space for VIP
> Feel the Force will come out later this month and he said they will have enhances to the dessert party, it'll be larger space because of the Hat removal.
> Alright guys, have to go for the day, will probably check the thread tonight



Alright, just booked this for DS and me using our Annual Pass discount.

CM told me that there will be portions of the tour where we will be asked to put away our cameras because there will be "TOP SECRET Stuff" that may or may not involve Episode VII.

Oh!!
My!!
Gosh!!!!!!

Thanks all for the great info!

Tigger1972


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tigger1972 said:


> Alright, just booked this for my son and me using our Annual Pass discount.
> 
> CM told me that there will be portions of the tour where we will be asked to put away our cameras because there will be "TOP SECRET Stuff" that may or may not involve Episode VII.
> 
> Oh!!
> My!!
> Gosh!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks all for the great info!
> 
> Tigger1972



Awesome!!  Did you do this VIP package last year??


----------



## cmaee

tigger1972 said:


> Alright, just booked this for my son and me using our Annual Pass discount.



If you don't mind sharing, how much was the price with the discount?


----------



## tigger1972

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Awesome!!  Did you do this VIP package last year??



We did not. DS is so excited. Total for two of us with AP discount came to $732. 

Thanks again to mouseguy and everyone else for the heads up!


----------



## Crew-JTA

Did they say what the cancellation policy is?


----------



## tigger1972

7-day cancellation policy.


----------



## Laura C

mouseguy77 said:


> Just booked my package.  Total price, without any discounts, was $424.94.


Lol you can tell the amount of tax I was expecting being from the UK! $425 is a lot of money but u seem to get a lot for it this year, thanks everyone for your help and answers does anyone have the email address to register interest and get a call back otherwise will be a very pricy phone call for me! X can't wait until we go in June!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just booked the VIP package for May 17!! Our first time doing it 

 to mouseguy77, yulilin3, and tigger1972!!!!  

Now THIS is the kind of thing (advance booking) that you don't find out first on WDW's official Twitter account!  LOL!!


----------



## yulilin3

@MickeyMinnieMom you're welcome, so happy you booked. Now you can give us a review


----------



## Pygmypuff07

Just saw this! Thank you so much for posting! I am hoping that It will not be sold out in an hour! We are up in the air right now so we can't call! Fingers crossed!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> @MickeyMinnieMom you're welcome, so happy you booked. Now you can give us a review


Absolutely -- will do!!


----------



## OZMom

Those of you that have booked, did you call the number on the email, or did you call the tours line?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Laura C said:


> Lol you can tell the amount of tax I was expecting being from the UK! $425 is a lot of money but u seem to get a lot for it this year, thanks everyone for your help and answers does anyone have the email address to register interest and get a call back otherwise will be a very pricy phone call for me! X can't wait until we go in June!



Grew up in Canada, so I'm with you on the tax expectation -- still!! LOL!  FYI with a discount, including tax it came to $361.20 per person.  Not cheap, to be sure, but better than last year and it does SOUND LIKE you get a good deal for it.  I'll be back with a review after May 17...


----------



## tigger1972

OZMom said:


> Those of you that have booked, did you call the number on the email, or did you call the tours line?



Number in mouseguy's email is a direct line to this particular event. I called at 9:01am EST and the recording mentioned the Star Wars VIP event by name and prompted me to leave a message.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OZMom said:


> Those of you that have booked, did you call the number on the email, or did you call the tours line?



I called the number in the email -- I believe she answered "VIP Tours": 407-934-7973


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Hi everyone. I've been following this thread for a while (as well as several runDisney ones) and decided to delurk and say hello. This is a great informational thread; DH and I have been going to SWW for years now and can see we've only scratched the surface. We are doing the Galactic Breakfast this year in May, so I (and DH - I'm the bigger SW fan) am really excited! I've been a SW fan pretty much as long as I can remember. I even ran the Star Wars Half at DL in January which was seriously the most fun I've ever had running 13 miles. 

Looking forward to seeing new tips and suggestions so we can make the most of our time at SWW 2015 - we're quasi-local and will probably daytrip it this year though, even though we typically stay on-property at least two weekends during SWW. Unfortunately, out-of-state family obligations beckon.  Sorry for length, thanks for everything!


----------



## yulilin3

@Mimsy Borogove


----------



## lovethattink

The VIP package sounds like much better value than last year! Congrats to those booking. Enjoy and can't wait to read your reviews!


----------



## OZMom

Anyone know if the drinks during the desert party are pre-mixed? Checking the reviews and DH doesn't like fruit, so thinking the drinks on there may not be appealing to him.


----------



## Wendybird55

Just booked VIP package for May 24. I called the # this morning and they got back to me a few hours later. The CM was very nice. I asked some questions and was told:
Breakfast at Derby will include hot items this year like eggs and bacon
The lunch is Mama Melrose (at least for weekend of 22-24)
Tour will start around 7am.
Max people they book per tour is 40
VIP tour will end around 3:30 -4p then you have free time until arrival for fireworks around 9pm. You will have lanyard to get access to fireworks party.
You have up to 7 days before booked tour to cancel.
The total cost for 4 people with 15% discount is $1,445.
It sounds like a good tour and will be especially helpful since this is our first SWW. Though $1,400 is hard to swallow...it's hard to resist...plus I still have the 7 day out, but I doubt we'll take it.
Things are shaping up nicely for our first May & SWW Disney trip.
Now I just need to wait and see if they announce a 24 hr event for May 22..I was first going to book 5/23 for SWW VIP tour, but decided to make it the 24th just in case there's a 24 hr event on the 22nd.

Thanks again to those who posted the updated info about the tour!


----------



## alayne

My family booked the VIP Package for May 31st!! Super excited to do it again this year. It was a lot out of our budget but I think it will be worth it again. 

Now if I could just find someone to go to the Galactic Gathering for me so that I could get the limited edition items. 

Super excited about SWW this year.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Wendybird55 said:


> Just booked VIP package for May 24. ...
> The lunch is Mama Melrose (at least for weekend of 22-24)


I was told Mama Melrose for lunch as well, booked for May 17.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

OZMom said:


> Anyone know if the drinks during the desert party are pre-mixed? Checking the reviews and DH doesn't like fruit, so thinking the drinks on there may not be appealing to him.



Yes the drinks are pre mixed. So are all the special Adult Light Side / Dark Side drinks that they have for sale around the park. 

We collected the Death Star and Light Saber glow stuff... and have alot of them


----------



## The Sunrise Student

The Sunrise Student said:


> Attendees of last years REBEL RENDEZVOUS lend me your ears and experience
> 
> My boyfriend and I are considering attending Galactic Gatherings, however we already have a club level ONLY safari booked for 3 pm that afternoon and not sure we could do both.
> 
> Can you tell me what the schedule was like? Can you tell me if you really spent the whole 5 hours at the event? Any details of how things worked last year would be most helpful!
> 
> Would love see any event reports you might have of how things worked, and how you liked it.
> 
> Pretty please and thank you!





lovethattink said:


> There wasn't much of a schedule.  Nothing was in writing for attendees. We were told Ashley would sign at a certain time.  Same with the artists.  It was more of a come and go as you please thing.  Than a stay from 10 to 3 thing.
> 
> You order merchandise on RSP which is a lottery system.
> 
> We are on the fence about it. Those darn light saber magic bands!





The Sunrise Student said:


> Yes those darn lightsaber magic bands are what have us looking...
> 
> Did people just come and go, or did everyone have to be there right at the start. The other catch is we would be cutting it close making it, having to rush straight to DHS from the airport.



Still trying to figure out of we can do this... been getting details from people out here via PMs both here and FB 

Our problem is we could run our buns to DHS straight from the airport (we have a rental car) *IF* the Magic Bands they send you in the mail are active, but since we are Magic Your Way Hopper tickets attached to our resort stay then we have to check into the resort first. We would get to the AKL probably between 9/9:30 am... since we are club level they take you to a special lounge... we kinda figure being that early we might get through check in rather quickly but with unloading bags, checking in and getting everything set up I figure that at least takes an hour.... making us be able to leave the resort by 10/10:30...

*** the Galactic Gatherings event starts at 10***

We would still have to drive over to DHS, park, get over to the event (not even sure where they hold that within the park)...

For those whom have gone is there a real benefit to being there right at the start?! Do they sit you down and have announcements or is it check in, get your free goodies and run to shop and get picture ops? And how long did you stay at the event itself.

If it's just pick up your free goodies (yeah I know not really free $250 entry fee but you know), shopping a few quick meet and greets and then be on our way we might still do this.

*UPDATE: We signed up for Galactic Gatherings.... couldn't take the wishy washiness of it anymore. We also each ordered 3 extra light saber magic bands and plan to sell them to help with the cost  We are going to keep one of each color for ourselves, and sell the extra two (selling 4 total between the two of us).*


----------



## AThrillingChase

Oh man guys. I just booked a SWW trip last week. I'm trying to go through all of this thread but wow am I behind!!

I've been once in 2013 and loved it, now taking some friends and big SW fans with me this time. I was hoping I could get someone to join me, so back in January I snagged some galactic breakfast ADR's for a couple of the weekends in May. Luckily 2 friends approached me about going! Unluckily, I made ADR's for every weekend except the one we ended up deciding on! Thanks to a friendly dis-er I was able to get us an ADR but I still have these if anyone wants them! PM me if you want any --

Sat May 9th at 10:35 for 2ppl
Sun May 10th at 10:25 for 3ppl
Mon May 25th at 10:50 for 3ppl

Also I am just finding out about the feel the force premium package. I don't think they had this in 2013, or at least I had no idea it was happening. It seems like a good deal for viewing areas, snacks, then desserts and drinks. But the reviews I have found are confusing...does this include 1 alcoholic drink? Or can you try them all? I remember trying to get the dark side and the force drinks and they sold out last time so that is a huge plus for me (though my mom begged the guy and he managed to pull one together from the bottom of the barrel and topped with some more vodka or whatever it was...so maybe I was actually a winner there). Thanks so much guys! I ran a search and had some trouble so I hope these aren't silly questions!


----------



## Koh1977

@AThrillingChase - if it's like the FSF package last year, you can have as many of the drinks as you want.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Koh1977 said:


> @AThrillingChase - if it's like the FSF package last year, you can have as many of the drinks as you want.


Thank you!!


----------



## Itinkso

The Sunrise Student said:


> Our problem is we could run our buns to DHS straight from the airport (we have a rental car) *IF* the Magic Bands they send you in the mail are active, but since we are Magic Your Way Hopper tickets attached to our resort stay then we have to check into the resort first.



Sunrise ~ complete your online check-in and you can bypass AKL and go directly to Studios.

As of the end of February, everyone with onsite reservations, who complete onsite check-in, can go directly to the parks on their check-in day and go to their resort at their leisure. You even bypass the front desk as they text your room number to you.

MagicBands are active at the time of production and they link to your MDE so you will be good to go as soon as you step off the plane.

So, I think this means you should book it!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Itinkso said:


> Sunrise ~ complete your online check-in and you can bypass AKL and go directly to Studios.
> 
> As of the end of February, everyone with onsite reservations, who complete onsite check-in, can go directly to the parks on their check-in day and go to their resort at their leisure. You even bypass the front desk as they text your room number to you.
> 
> MagicBands are active at the time of production and they link to your MDE so you will be good to go as soon as you step off the plane.
> 
> So, I think this means you should book it!!



WOOT WOOT, bloody fantastic! now I am glad we took the plunge!

*UPDATE: I just e-mailed my IPO office and they confirmed what you said with this e-mail..

Dumela (Greetings)!  

They should work as when on-line check in is done because we check you into the resort prior to the time you put in as your arrival. This causes the tickets to activate. Shoud you have any challenges feel free to call us on that day and we will make sure it is done.  I would suggest that you put a 9 a.m. arrival time in the system for On-Line Check in.

At your service, Don*


----------



## Crew-JTA

Booked the VIP package for June 12!  Yea!  They also confirmed lunch at Mama Melrose. CM was not certain of parade viewing area, but said it might be where the motorcade comes out, and then we'd follow it to the stage.  And what a nice relief not to have to worry about FP for 3 shows!  Now we'll just hope for good weather. CM said rain or shine!

I'm so excited!  Thank for for this thread and all the information


----------



## jennab113

Yay! I am signed up for the VIP tour 5/16 and 5/30 and for the Galactic Gathering. Between those and the fact that I am at Disney this week, I have no money for the rest of the month, but yay, SWW! Now I need to go through all the breakfasts and dinners I reserved and decide what to keep.


----------



## Laura C

Any of you guys and gals that have booked the VIP package, do you have the email address to send correspondence rather than to call? Thanks


----------



## Itinkso

@alayne, @The Sunrise Student, @Crew-JTA and @jennab113: I've updated you on the Roll Call!


----------



## lovethattink

I just canceled jedi Mickey dinner at H&V for party of 3 on May 4th. I don't remember the time.  5 something,  I think.


----------



## HCinKC

Oh good grief. I keep adding things to this trip! I would love to do the VIP pkg, but I'm not sure DH would want to do 3 of us. He just got off a plane from Brazil and is passed out on the couch. Maybe I should wake him and "discuss" it while he's all groggy and jet-lagged. It certainly is VERY tempting with the additional fun and reduced price.

Just to confirm, some of you that called were not VIPers from last year? You were able to book anyway?


----------



## Koh1977

Finished DS's SWW countdown!  84 days today!  Trying to figure out how to put the pictures on here...


----------



## Crew-JTA

HCinKC said:


> Just to confirm, some of you that called were not VIPers from last year? You were able to book anyway?



Yes! CM even asked if I had done the VIP tour before but wasn't bothered at all that I hadn't.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Crew-JTA said:


> Yes! CM even asked if I had done the VIP tour before but wasn't bothered at all that I hadn't.



They are probably just asking to see how much the word is passing around, and how many return guests as apposed to new ones are getting on the VIP band wagon early.


----------



## mmafan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I called the number in the email -- I believe she answered "VIP Tours": 407-934-7973


.....just waiting on my callback to book////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## Koh1977




----------



## jennab113

Those of you doing the Galactic Gathering, did you make your D-Tech Me appointment? Anyone from last year have a good suggestion on a time for it?


----------



## msmama

I got the ok to book the VIP package at 5:01 today (yay!!).  Called and left a message and will anxiously be awaiting a phone call back tomorrow. I'm hoping for Sunday the 17th (I will then have a sci fi breakfast to cancel). 

Honestly this kind of changes the whole trip. I was worried about the getting everything done in our 4 SWW days and now I feel like we will get everything done in one day. 

Anybody have any questions you want me to ask when they call me back?


----------



## pookadoo77

Not SWW related,but SW related. Met a moving beeping R2D2 today at a local comic convention , it was SO cute!! My little 4 yr old was scared of him at first but thankfully warmed up when a pilot helped!


----------



## pookadoo77

here is a bigger pic, note his new vader shoes that light up and make vader breathing sounds when he pushes a button on them


----------



## Nhebron

That picture is adorable and you have me on amazon looking for those shoes!


----------



## jesemeca

I have a question about parade and firework viewing. My mom will be in a wheelchair for this trip. Are there any special places for wheelchair viewing of the parade and fireworks? Trying to plan out our day. Thanks!


----------



## DisneySchoolyFamily

yulilin3 said:


> Yes, you'll be able to find many, many unique things. There will be individual pins, pin sets, vinylmation of all sizes, prints, a lot of art work,key chains, tumblers, magnets...I could go on.
> Darth's Mall tends to be busiest first thing in the morning on the first Friday, first thing in the morning on any other SWW day is a good time, many people go to character lines or rides, the line picks up a bit from 10am to 11am and then around 2pm to 5pm. The best time to go is in the evening. It stays open the same as park hours so 8am to 10pm. This year it might be closing earlier because of firework fallout and we don't know exactly where the Mall will be although it's rumored to be where the old AFI and Backlot Tour gift shop used to be. If it's there it might close early because of firework fallout


Thank you - this is super helpful!  I will definitely be adding this to my list for planning.


----------



## AuntieK

yulilin3 said:


> The dessert party and fireworks viewing will be with the FtF people but for the parade there will be a separate space for VIP
> Feel the Force will come out later this month and he said they will have enhances to the dessert party, it'll be larger space because of the Hat removal.
> Alright guys, have to go for the day, will probably check the thread tonight



Thank you for the little bits of intel on this year's FtF package!  Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that we'll be able to book this for the day we need.

Congrats to everyone booking the VIP experience.


----------



## yulilin3

jesemeca said:


> I have a question about parade and firework viewing. My mom will be in a wheelchair for this trip. Are there any special places for wheelchair viewing of the parade and fireworks? Trying to plan out our day. Thanks!


There is a special wheelchair area for the parade, it's small so make sure to get there an hour early. I don't think there's any for the fireworks but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Itinkso

If anyone is looking for H&V reservations for June 6 at 7:00pm, someone posted on the Restaurant Board that she canceled a reservation a few hours ago. She canceled for a total of 23 people so lots of slots are now open.


----------



## Skywise

Itinkso said:


> If anyone is looking for H&V reservations for June 6 at 7:00pm, someone posted on the Restaurant Board that she canceled a reservation a few hours ago. She canceled for a total of 23 people so lots of slots are now open.



23!?!


----------



## Itinkso

Skywise said:


> 23!?!


I thought I had read it wrong, too! Must be a family reunion or group vacationing.

ETA: I went to the Dining Reservation page and there are openings for H&V on June 6th at around 7:00pm.


----------



## pookadoo77

we got them at the Stride Rite outlet, ty!


Nhebron said:


> That picture is adorable and you have me on amazon looking for those shoes!


----------



## lovethattink

jesemeca said:


> I have a question about parade and firework viewing. My mom will be in a wheelchair for this trip. Are there any special places for wheelchair viewing of the parade and fireworks? Trying to plan out our day. Thanks!





yulilin3 said:


> There is a special wheelchair area for the parade, it's small so make sure to get there an hour early. I don't think there's any for the fireworks but I'm not 100% sure



In addition,  there were two spots last year. As you face the Chinese theater, one is on your left just before the FTF package area. The other to the right in directly in the sun just down a bit from the sound tent across from the FTF viewing.


----------



## yulilin3

WOW!! Just caught up with 4 pages from yesterday!! Congrats on everyone booking their VIP experiences, can't wait for your reviews on the new and improved package.


AThrillingChase said:


> Oh man guys. I just booked a SWW trip last week. I'm trying to go through all of this thread but wow am I behind!!
> 
> I've been once in 2013 and loved it, now taking some friends and big SW fans with me this time. I was hoping I could get someone to join me, so back in January I snagged some galactic breakfast ADR's for a couple of the weekends in May. Luckily 2 friends approached me about going! Unluckily, I made ADR's for every weekend except the one we ended up deciding on! Thanks to a friendly dis-er I was able to get us an ADR but I still have these if anyone wants them! PM me if you want any --
> 
> Sat May 9th at 10:35 for 2ppl
> Sun May 10th at 10:25 for 3ppl
> Mon May 25th at 10:50 for 3ppl
> 
> Also I am just finding out about the feel the force premium package. I don't think they had this in 2013, or at least I had no idea it was happening. It seems like a good deal for viewing areas, snacks, then desserts and drinks. But the reviews I have found are confusing...does this include 1 alcoholic drink? Or can you try them all? I remember trying to get the dark side and the force drinks and they sold out last time so that is a huge plus for me (though my mom begged the guy and he managed to pull one together from the bottom of the barrel and topped with some more vodka or whatever it was...so maybe I was actually a winner there). Thanks so much guys! I ran a search and had some trouble so I hope these aren't* silly questions*!


Ask as many questions as you like. It's better to ask a "silly" one than to wonder and miss an opportunity. I keep the first post updated so as soon as we get any official word from Disney I put it there so people don't have to read thru the whole thread.



msmama said:


> I got the ok to book the VIP package at 5:01 today (yay!!).  Called and left a message and will anxiously be awaiting a phone call back tomorrow. I'm hoping for Sunday the 17th (I will then have a sci fi breakfast to cancel).
> 
> Honestly this kind of changes the whole trip. I was worried about the getting everything done in our 4 SWW days and now I feel like we will get everything done in one day.
> 
> Anybody have any questions you want me to ask when they call me back?


If they haven't called you back yet can you press them on the area for the VIP package parade viewing. You'll get a lot done with this package, maybe only thing missing would be more character meet and greets but you could do those after SoTS


pookadoo77 said:


> Not SWW related,but SW related. Met a moving beeping R2D2 today at a local comic convention , it was SO cute!! My little 4 yr old was scared of him at first but thankfully warmed up when a pilot helped!


Your son is so cute, and again I say, why can't they make cute light up shoes for adults


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> If they haven't called you back yet can you press them on the area for the VIP package parade viewing. You'll get a lot done with this package, maybe only thing missing would be more character meet and greets but you could do those after SoTS



You do get to meet Darth Vader as part of the VIP package, but I would have loved if they added Chewie, since we're already meeting Darth at the breakfast. But I'm not complaining - looking forward to it!


----------



## Nhebron

Has anyone noticed if they canceled Disney Jr. Live in the past during SWW?

I know, who cares about Disney Jr. Live during SWW!  But this is a highlight for my kiddo.


----------



## jesemeca

yulilin3 said:


> There is a special wheelchair area for the parade, it's small so make sure to get there an hour early. I don't think there's any for the fireworks but I'm not 100% sure





lovethattink said:


> In addition,  there were two spots last year. As you face the Chinese theater, one is on your left just before the FTF package area. The other to the right in directly in the sun just down a bit from the sound tent across from the FTF viewing.


Thank you both for the info! I guess I will have to find a cast member that morning to ask where they will be located this year. We will be there the first Sunday! Never been the first weekend. Is it just as crowded as the rest of the weekends?


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> WOW!! Just caught up with 4 pages from yesterday!! Congrats on everyone booking their VIP experiences, can't wait for your reviews on the new and improved package.
> 
> Ask as many questions as you like. It's better to ask a "silly" one than to wonder and miss an opportunity. I keep the first post updated so as soon as we get any official word from Disney I put it there so people don't have to read thru the whole thread.
> 
> 
> If they haven't called you back yet can you press them on the area for the VIP package parade viewing. You'll get a lot done with this package, maybe only thing missing would be more character meet and greets but you could do those after SoTS
> 
> Your son is so cute, and again I say, why can't they make cute light up shoes for adults


ty!


----------



## lovethattink

jesemeca said:


> Thank you both for the info! I guess I will have to find a cast member that morning to ask where they will be located this year. We will be there the first Sunday! Never been the first weekend. Is it just as crowded as the rest of the weekends?



Friday is usually the busiest on the first weekend. Sunday should be average. But there are a lot of people who use w/c and skooters compared to the amount of space available for the viewing. More than likely they will ask it to be limited to 1 companion and that companion may be asked to move behind all the wheelchairs.


----------



## Itinkso

Nhebron said:


> Has anyone noticed if they canceled Disney Jr. Live in the past during SWW?
> 
> I know, who cares about Disney Jr. Live during SWW!  But this is a highlight for my kiddo.


Disney Jr. Live runs as scheduled. That area of the park is not affected by SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm updating the first post to include the info on the VIP package
* Ultimate Day at SWW VIP Package call 407 934-7973 to book
7 days cancellation policy
Tour starts at 7am
Upgraded Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby  with hot items
 Early VIP Access to Darth’s Mall
Private meet and greet with Darth Vader after shopping
Guaranteed Access to Jedi Training Academy for the little Padawan’s in your party 
Private VIP Viewing of the Legends of the Force Motorcade 
Table Service Lunch at a Hollywood Studios Restaurant most likely Mama Melrose
Access to some FastPass Attractions including Star Tours and Toy Story Mania during your VIP Tour
VIP Seating for Behind the Force and Stars of the Saga
FP to Obi Wan and Beyond
Access to the VIP Dessert Party 
Access to semi-private location with great views for the Summon the Force grand celebration featuring the Star Wars characters and Symphony in the Stars fireworks(joining with people from Feel the Force package)
Price per person is $399 plus tax and theme park admission
Annual Pass Holders, Disney Vacation Club Members and Disney Rewards Visa Cards Holders will receive our first ever 15% discount on the Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends *
_*Max people per VIP group is 40*_
if there's anything I'm missing please let me know


----------



## msmama

Just booked my VIP package!! 

@yulilin3 I asked about the parade location and the woman on the phone said that she didn't know yet, but what she'd heard was that it would be NEXT to the FtF package people (so end of Hollywood boulevard towards the left?). It kind of makes a bit of sense since they're going to have snacks and water for everyone that they'd be close.  

Also, children are guaranteed a spot at Jedi training though it'd have to be late - after 3, after the tour ended.  

Otherwise I didn't get any other info that anyone else didn't have, though she did give me approxamate times for everything.  

7am - meet the group at guest relations, enter park, pre-order Mama Melrose lunch
8am - shopping and meet Vader (probably also said possibly more depending on what is going on that day)
8:45am - breakfast
9ish (don't know why breakfast is so short) - rides with the guide
11:30 - parade
after parade - lunch
after lunch - 2 shows checked in by VIP guide and given FP for the last.  
Tour officially ends at about 3.  
(If you're doing jedi training it'd be now)
9 - dessert party and fireworks

I should have asked what happened if there were a 4th show added, but didn't.  

(Also, crazy disney magic - I left my cell number when I called and left a message yesterday but they called back on my home phone.  I wasn't going to answer except I recognized the 407 area code.  A little creepy).


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Just booked my VIP package!!
> 
> @yulilin3 I asked about the parade location and the woman on the phone said that she didn't know yet, but what she'd heard was that it would be NEXT to the FtF package people (so end of Hollywood boulevard towards the left?). It kind of makes a bit of sense since they're going to have snacks and water for everyone that they'd be close.
> 
> Also, children are guaranteed a spot at Jedi training though it'd have to be late - after 3, after the tour ended.
> 
> Otherwise I didn't get any other info that anyone else didn't have, though she did give me approxamate times for everything.
> 
> 7am - meet the group at guest relations, enter park, pre-order Mama Melrose lunch
> 8am - shopping and meet Vader (probably also said possibly more depending on what is going on that day)
> 8:45am - breakfast
> 9ish (don't know why breakfast is so short) - rides with the guide
> 11:30 - parade
> after parade - lunch
> after lunch - 2 shows checked in by VIP guide and given FP for the last.
> Tour officially ends at about 3.
> (If you're doing jedi training it'd be now)
> 9 - dessert party and fireworks
> 
> I should have asked what happened if there were a 4th show added, but didn't.
> 
> (Also, crazy disney magic - I left my cell number when I called and left a message yesterday but they called back on my home phone.  I wasn't going to answer except I recognized the 407 area code.  *A little creepy*).


Disney has eyes and ears on everything  Thanks for asking.


----------



## disneygrandma

I am so tempted to book the VIP pkg, even though we have a large group going.  It would be a huge chunk of money, but I'm thinking it would be worth it.  However, we only have 2 HS days.  We're doing both meals on a Thurs, and then the SWW stuff on a Fri.  I'm not sure if all of the grandkids would be interested in the shows, but I figured they could just skip the shows & go with one of the adults to do something else.  Ultimately, though, it came down to seeing Chewie.  It doesn't sound like the tour will give you a chance to M&G with Chewie, so we will need to do that 1st thing Fri am.  If we had a 2nd SWW day, I would have called the VIP #, booked the ultimate pkg, & be done.  However, now I'm left to keep checking for FtF to come out, & hope we can get that.  Not to mention getting our TSMM FP+, JTA, etc. (things that are covered with the VIP)   Congrats to all of you who have gotten the VIP pkg!!


----------



## inkedupmomma

Anyone else wearing these for sww?


----------



## msmama

Awesome shoes!  

I can't actually buy anything else Star Wars related until star wars weekends. But I did get my son a Vader tee shirt to match my Vader dress. (I only thought about doing SWW in the first place to get to wear my Vader dress again after Halloween. Because it makes tons of sense to spend thousands to get to wear a $25 dress, lol).


----------



## Crew-JTA

The CM I spoke with said the parade viewing area "might be" where the motorcade comes out and then the group would follow the end of the parade to the stage. I don't know if the area she talked about has more shade maybe?  Who knows. I'm sure it'll be good


----------



## OZMom

speaking of SW apparel... Has anyone ordered form Her universe? Everything is really cute, but I'm leery of the sizing. I usually order a 2X from the Disney store, is the sizing similar for the shirts from her universe or do they run small? Since Ashley will be there, will she have some of her merch. there? Should I just wait and pick it up the day of at the park and change somewhere?


----------



## Itinkso

OZMom said:


> speaking of SW apparel... Has anyone ordered form Her universe? Everything is really cute, but I'm leery of the sizing. I usually order a 2X from the Disney store, is the sizing similar for the shirts from her universe or do they run small? Since Ashley will be there, will she have some of her merch. there? Should I just wait and pick it up the day of at the park and change somewhere?


You'll be able to try on Her Universe clothing. There is a curtained dressing room in her display area. My DD thought her items ran a little small. She bought a skirt last year in a medium when she usually wears a small.


----------



## Cynister

The meals that are included with the VIP pkg don't have SW characters & aren't the same as the other breakfast/dinner SW character meals, right?


----------



## OZMom

Itinkso said:


> You'll be able to try on Her Universe clothing. There is a curtained dressing room in her display area. My DD thought her items ran a little small. She bought a skirt last year in a medium when she usually wears a small.



Perfect! I will hold off until the day we get there. Thank you!!


----------



## Itinkso

Cynister said:


> The meals that are included with the VIP pkg don't have SW characters & aren't the same as the other breakfast/dinner SW character meals, right?


Correct. Only SciFi and H&V have the SW characters.

Mama Melrose will be a regular TS meal. Hollywood Brown Derby will be the breakfast setting and I don't think any characters were sent there last year for the brief breakfasts.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> The meals that are included with the VIP pkg don't have SW characters & aren't the same as the other breakfast/dinner SW character meals, right?


No they do not include the character meals


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> speaking of SW apparel... Has anyone ordered form Her universe? Everything is really cute, but I'm leery of the sizing. I usually order a 2X from the Disney store, is the sizing similar for the shirts from her universe or do they run small? Since Ashley will be there, will she have some of her merch. there? Should I just wait and pick it up the day of at the park and change somewhere?


Me and my daughter have many items from Her Universe and sizing varies. If you can hold off it'll be best. On her site she has a sizing chart and says when items run small or junior size


----------



## msmama

I bought myself 3 shirts from her universe for Xmas and all 3 fit differently (and they are were supposedly the same style). I would say that even the biggest of the shirts I got (all 2x's) is smaller than a 2x from the disney store (though still wearable for me).


----------



## Cynister

Thank you, Itinkso & Yulilin3. I just booked our package for Memorial Day weekend. very excited!


----------



## coluk003

Wil be our first time. To convince my sister's the 399 is worth it is impossible I think especially the one who's not really into,ok she's never seen them,the movies.

Anyone care to make a donation to the coluk003 sww fund. A low donation of just 10dollars can make all the difference in these adults first time


----------



## CinderElsa

Thought about doing the VIP but I think we would be happier just doing FtF & having a little less structure.

The price is quite reasonable for what you get, though, IMO.


----------



## CinderElsa

OZMom said:


> speaking of SW apparel... Has anyone ordered form Her universe? Everything is really cute, but I'm leery of the sizing. I usually order a 2X from the Disney store, is the sizing similar for the shirts from her universe or do they run small? Since Ashley will be there, will she have some of her merch. there? Should I just wait and pick it up the day of at the park and change somewhere?


I have the vintage sheet dress in S, Darth Vader dress in M, a dolman shirt in S, & two other shirts in M. They all fit the same. 

I do think the sizing runs small (similar to Disney) so if it's possible to wait until you arrive, I would do so.


----------



## jeeperwy

We did the VIP tour last year during Mark Hammill weekend. It did sell out but I'm not sure about the other dates. We did star tours twice and TSM once for our rides. We also had seats (2nd-3rd row middle) for 3 shows.  They didn't have the option for the Jedi training last year but I can tell you that my 10 year old would have been too tired at that point. It was really neat, but it was a long day, Especially since the shows were back to back and we had to be there by 645 am! 
I should quit reading this thread since it's making me want to go back but we're going to disneyland for the 60th this summer and I can't do both!! 
If you have other questions I can try to help. 
Kari


----------



## coluk003

i knw every year can be different but what kind of stuff does darths mall have?  Pictures would get me excited too


----------



## lovethattink

Crew-JTA said:


> The CM I spoke with said the parade viewing area "might be" where the motorcade comes out and then the group would follow the end of the parade to the stage. I don't know if the area she talked about has more shade maybe?  Who knows. I'm sure it'll be good



We've often stood here. It's shaded until parade time. There is only one side of the street so characters would be looking your way!



OZMom said:


> speaking of SW apparel... Has anyone ordered form Her universe? Everything is really cute, but I'm leery of the sizing. I usually order a 2X from the Disney store, is the sizing similar for the shirts from her universe or do they run small? Since Ashley will be there, will she have some of her merch. there? Should I just wait and pick it up the day of at the park and change somewhere?



I've often ordered from her universe. Usually they'll say if it runs true to size or not. Most times I have to order a size larger.


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> i knw every year can be different but what kind of stuff does darths mall have?  Pictures would get me excited too


how about a 19 minute video?


----------



## btowndude

This is the link for the Galactic Gathering LE merchandise. Some of the items are limited to the May 14 event, but most will be sold at Darth's Mall during the SW weekends.  Think of Darth's Mall as a Disney Store just for Star Wars items - hats, clothes, pins, toys, fine art, vinylmations. I'm looking forward to the special SWW name badges (They change the design each year) and items from the upcoming SW VII movies.

https://www.disneynow.com/accounts/...galactic/Galactic Gathering Catalog_Final.pdf


----------



## LiloH

CinderElsa said:


> Thought about doing the VIP but I think we would be happier just doing FtF & having a little less structure.
> 
> The price is quite reasonable for what you get, though, IMO.



I totally agree with this.  We did FtF last year and thought it was a great value for the money.  Plus, I enjoyed not having my entire day booked and scheduled.  We will definitely do it again this year if we luck out with booking when it becomes available.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

btowndude said:


> This is the link for the Galactic Gathering LE merchandise. Some of the items are limited to the May 14 event, but most will be sold at Darth's Mall during the SW weekends.  Think of Darth's Mall as a Disney Store just for Star Wars items - hats, clothes, pins, toys, fine art, vinylmations. I'm looking forward to the special SWW name badges (They change the design each year) and items from the upcoming SW VII movies.
> 
> https://www.disneynow.com/accounts/register123/subaccount/merchandise/merchwdw/events/wdwmerchgalactic/Galactic Gathering Catalog_Final.pdf



Looks like I was correct about the Dooney Purses!   Glad I already have mine & won't have to deal with getting it.  

Nothing in that handbooks looks like stuff we have to have!


----------



## mmafan

Booked my VIP for may 16!!!!!!!!!!!!!cant wait hope to see you guys there............


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> how about a 19 minute video?


that's a great vid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> how about a 19 minute video?



TY. im glad i get a discount in there, at least i think i will


----------



## Itinkso

mmafan said:


> Booked my VIP for may 16!!!!!!!!!!!!!cant wait hope to see you guys there............


@mmafan: updated you on the Roll Call!


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> how about a 19 minute video?




Does anyone know when he went in, theres not as many people as i thought. and this is only open on the weekends as far as we know right now,correct?


----------



## mmafan

Itinkso said:


> @mmafan: updated you on the Roll Call!


thanks


----------



## jennab113

mmafan said:


> Booked my VIP for may 16!!!!!!!!!!!!!cant wait hope to see you guys there............


Yay!  I'm doing the VIP tour the same day!

Speaking of the VIP tour, if they are allowing up to 40 people to join per day, do they split the group up or does everyone move in a giant pack?  I did the Ultimate Day of Thrills with 12 people and it was hard enough keeping everyone together.  Forty seems too large.

For those that have signed up for the Galactic Gathering, I am confused about the links that were sent in the confirmation e-mail.  The first one is to order things in the RSP.  Okay, cool.  The second one says "To purchase iPhone cases, specialty gift cards and name tags please visit <link>".  But everything on the second page is also on the RSP page.  So if I use the second link to order an extra lightsaber band or a GG nametag, do I not put it on the RSP?  I'm confused.


----------



## Dugette

Hey, all. Thanks for all the great info on this thread. I think I posted way back when in this, but I lurk everyday.

Anyway, question I thought someone may know the answer to: for the Her Universe shirts, will any of them fit a toddler without being crazy huge? I have a 2.5 year old daughter and we'll be going to SWW and I can't find many Star Wars shirts for girls. I saw a cute one on Her Universe, but the smallest size is "youth small". Anyone know if that would have any chance of working for her? She is very average-sized, generally wears 2T or 3T, maybe 35 inches tall and 28 pounds. Thanks! 

ETA: I just saw a different shirt on there with Youth Extra Small, so maybe that's an option?


----------



## OZMom

Dugette said:


> Hey, all. Thanks for all the great info on this thread. I think I posted way back when in this, but I lurk everyday.
> 
> Anyway, question I thought someone may know the answer to: for the Her Universe shirts, will any of them fit a toddler without being crazy huge? I have a 2.5 year old daughter and we'll be going to SWW and I can't find many Star Wars shirts for girls. I saw a cute one on Her Universe, but the smallest size is "youth small". Anyone know if that would have any chance of working for her? She is very average-sized, generally wears 2T or 3T, maybe 35 inches tall and 28 pounds. Thanks!



I don't know the answer to this, but if they won't fit you can check Think Geek. They carry kids sized shirts, I believe down to infant sizes.


----------



## Dugette

Thanks, OZMom! I just looked further (guess I posted too soon) and did also find an "infant" shirt in a 24 month size, so that may work too. And I will check Think Geek - I never looked for toddler stuff there, but I've bought gifts for DH from there.


----------



## lovethattink

jennab113 said:


> Yay!  I'm doing the VIP tour the same day!
> 
> Speaking of the VIP tour, if they are allowing up to 40 people to join per day, do they split the group up or does everyone move in a giant pack?  I did the Ultimate Day of Thrills with 12 people and it was hard enough keeping everyone together.  Forty seems too large.
> 
> For those that have signed up for the Galactic Gathering, I am confused about the links that were sent in the confirmation e-mail.  The first one is to order things in the RSP.  Okay, cool.  The second one says "To purchase iPhone cases, specialty gift cards and name tags please visit <link>".  But everything on the second page is also on the RSP page.  So if I use the second link to order an extra lightsaber band or a GG nametag, do I not put it on the RSP?  I'm confused.



I don't know. Last year it was all done in the same form.  I do remember getting emails that I couldn't use nicknames on the name tags. They didn't like Joesolo or @kmcdougan .


----------



## lovingeire

Dugette said:


> Thanks, OZMom! I just looked further (guess I posted too soon) and did also find an "infant" shirt in a 24 month size, so that may work too. And I will check Think Geek - I never looked for toddler stuff there, but I've bought gifts for DH from there.



Think Geek actually just had some ADORABLE shirts for toddlers Y is for Yoda, R is for R2-D2 actually.  They were all too small for my almost 5 year old though as they only went up to 5T.  I'd also look at Etsy sellers.  I ordered matching shirts for my 3 boys and us for one day of SWW and I can't wait to get and wear them!


----------



## hydrotony

coluk003 said:


> i knw every year can be different but what kind of stuff does darths mall have?  Pictures would get me excited too



Last year I had a name badge made. This is the Annual Passholder version I got. You pick your planet or profession below what your name would be in the Star Wars language. It was only about $12.


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> Does anyone know when he went in, theres not as many people as i thought. and this is only open on the weekends as far as we know right now,correct?


I don't know what time he went in but I agree that it looks quite empty. Maybe during the parade when everyone is grabbing their spots?


----------



## lovethattink

Before the store closed was usually empty.


----------



## pookadoo77

wow! Where did you get these?!


inkedupmomma said:


> Anyone else wearing these for sww?


 lol, ty!


----------



## pookadoo77

Is there ususlly a good bit of merch at darth's mall still avail on the last weekend? thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Is there ususlly a good bit of merch at darth's mall still avail on the last weekend? thanks!!


depending on what you are looking for. If you want some LE pins/ pin sets, or other LE items they might be almost all sold out. But if you're looking for merchandise with the logo (shirts, glasses, keychains,etc) toys or other things you will still find a large selection. The last weekend they also mark everything wth the SWW logo down 30% because they don't sell these in regular Disney stores after the event is done


----------



## yulilin3

And the SWW Ebay listings are up and running http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...w=star+wars+weekends+2015&ghostText=&_sacat=0


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> And the SWW Ebay listings are up and running http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...w=star+wars+weekends+2015&ghostText=&_sacat=0


That's crazy!  I actually was thinking about putting the vinylmations on my RSP just so I can sell them later, but that kind of seems like too much work.


----------



## disneygrandma

For those of you that called the VIP SWW ph#..........did you ever have a live person answer, or did you have to leave a msg?  If you left a msg, how long did you have to wait for a call back?

We've decided to go with the VIP if available for our day, and left a msg last evening.  We were hoping for a call back early this morning, but we're still waiting.  What was your experience with this?  Should we call again?

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> For those of you that called the VIP SWW ph#..........did you ever have a live person answer, or did you have to leave a msg?  If you left a msg, how long did you have to wait for a call back?
> 
> We've decided to go with the VIP if available for our day, and left a msg last evening.  We were hoping for a call back early this morning, but we're still waiting.  What was your experience with this?  Should we call again?
> 
> Thanks!


I called a couple of times around 9am and it went to voicemail, than I called around 9:45am and got a live person to answer. They might be going thru all the voicemails right now. I would call again


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

Good Morning everyone. I am finally back to the land of the living.  All went well with the surgery. I am on the road to healing and getting used to the medicine I have to be on...ugh.
Looks like they are starting to release some of the SWW packages


----------



## Itinkso

39CINDERELLA said:


> Good Morning everyone. I am finally back to the land of the living.  All went well with the surgery. I am on the road to healing and getting used to the medicine I have to be on...ugh.
> Looks like they are starting to release some of the SWW packages


Glad everything went well for you, Cinderella, and you are on the mend! Even though you aren't able to take part this year, hope you enjoy looking at all the merchandise that's out... make a list for next year!


----------



## yulilin3

I have a feeling we will be hit with lots of information at the end of this month, Feel the Force package and the official announcement of the VIP package are expected by the 22nd, also there are rumors that the celebrity list will be released at the end of the month.
For people who are joining our conversation this year for the first time let me clarify something.
When they announce the celebrity list I post them on the first page and give you my estimated time you should arrive to have a good chance of getting an autograph (if you are interested in that). I want it to be clear that these are estimates based on my prior experiences and I'm not guaranteeing you WILL get an autograph if you arrive by my estimated time. Also I'm not saying that if you arrive after my estimated time you WON'T get an autograph. Last year there was a poster who got "angry"  with me because he said you didn't need to be there that early for a celebrity, I don't want that happening again, I give you my most cautious times of arrival, I would hate that you want to get an autograph for, say, Ray Park and you go thru all the trouble of getting to DHS at 5am only to learn that there's no chance for you to meet him. I always tend to go earlier just in case.
So take these times as guidelines and make the best decision that works for you and your family


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

disneygrandma said:


> For those of you that called the VIP SWW ph#..........did you ever have a live person answer, or did you have to leave a msg?  If you left a msg, how long did you have to wait for a call back?
> 
> We've decided to go with the VIP if available for our day, and left a msg last evening.  We were hoping for a call back early this morning, but we're still waiting.  What was your experience with this?  Should we call again?
> 
> Thanks!


I called at 11:30am the other day and got right through to a live person. Was done booking in 5min or so.


----------



## HCinKC

Dugette said:


> Hey, all. Thanks for all the great info on this thread. I think I posted way back when in this, but I lurk everyday.
> 
> Anyway, question I thought someone may know the answer to: for the Her Universe shirts, will any of them fit a toddler without being crazy huge? I have a 2.5 year old daughter and we'll be going to SWW and I can't find many Star Wars shirts for girls. I saw a cute one on Her Universe, but the smallest size is "youth small". Anyone know if that would have any chance of working for her? She is very average-sized, generally wears 2T or 3T, maybe 35 inches tall and 28 pounds. Thanks!
> 
> ETA: I just saw a different shirt on there with Youth Extra Small, so maybe that's an option?



I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I made all of us matching shirts for a local event. I just bought white shirts at Joann and used iron-on transfer. It was cheap and easy. I let ODS pick who was what, so of course he was Jedi Master, DH was Knight, I was Padawan, and the baby was Youngling. I plan on bringing them to SWW, and have thought about making some new ones, too. Between Joann's coupons and sales, it is pretty cheap to do.

On another note, we have decided not to do the VIP package. I think it is a much better value this year, with added things and price drop, but...with only one character m&g (who we will be meeting at breakfast anyway), shows that I don't think ODS would be ready for, and the baby in tow, we just decided it doesn't make sense this time. Whoever mentioned the long day, that hit the nail on the head for us.

We will look into FtF when it comes out, but I'm not sure about it either. DH was planning to take one for the team, and go back to the room with the baby, missing the fireworks. If ODS and I do FtF, we won't be able to sit with him at the parade. We'll see what the details are though...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

msmama said:


> Just booked my VIP package!!
> 
> @yulilin3 I asked about the parade location and the woman on the phone said that she didn't know yet, but what she'd heard was that it would be NEXT to the FtF package people (so end of Hollywood boulevard towards the left?). It kind of makes a bit of sense since they're going to have snacks and water for everyone that they'd be close.
> 
> Also, children are guaranteed a spot at Jedi training though it'd have to be late - after 3, after the tour ended.
> 
> Otherwise I didn't get any other info that anyone else didn't have, though she did give me approxamate times for everything.
> 
> 7am - meet the group at guest relations, enter park, pre-order Mama Melrose lunch
> 8am - shopping and meet Vader (probably also said possibly more depending on what is going on that day)
> 8:45am - breakfast
> 9ish (don't know why breakfast is so short) - rides with the guide
> 11:30 - parade
> after parade - lunch
> after lunch - 2 shows checked in by VIP guide and given FP for the last.
> Tour officially ends at about 3.
> (If you're doing jedi training it'd be now)
> 9 - dessert party and fireworks
> 
> I should have asked what happened if there were a 4th show added, but didn't.
> 
> (Also, crazy disney magic - I left my cell number when I called and left a message yesterday but they called back on my home phone.  I wasn't going to answer except I recognized the 407 area code.  A little creepy).



WAIT, only two shows?! I though there were 3 shows at least?


----------



## delmar411

jennab113 said:


> Yay!  I'm doing the VIP tour the same day!
> 
> Speaking of the VIP tour, if they are allowing up to 40 people to join per day, do they split the group up or does everyone move in a giant pack?  I did the Ultimate Day of Thrills with 12 people and it was hard enough keeping everyone together.  Forty seems too large.
> 
> For those that have signed up for the Galactic Gathering, I am confused about the links that were sent in the confirmation e-mail.  The first one is to order things in the RSP.  Okay, cool.  The second one says "To purchase iPhone cases, specialty gift cards and name tags please visit <link>".  But everything on the second page is also on the RSP page.  So if I use the second link to order an extra lightsaber band or a GG nametag, do I not put it on the RSP?  I'm confused.



Can you look on the RSP and let me know what the GC with the case purchasing limit is? As well as the phone cases? Not sure if we can order more than 1 or not. 

Thanks! 

I havent decided if I want to do this again this year as they still havent included any beverages and that sucked last year.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> WAIT, only two shows?! I though there were 3 shows at least?


I was told 3 shows when I booked VIP.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I made all of us matching shirts for a local event. I just bought white shirts at Joann and used iron-on transfer. It was cheap and easy. I let ODS pick who was what, so of course he was Jedi Master, DH was Knight, I was Padawan, and the baby was Youngling. I plan on bringing them to SWW, and have thought about making some new ones, too. Between Joann's coupons and sales, it is pretty cheap to do.
> 
> On another note, we have decided not to do the VIP package. I think it is a much better value this year, with added things and price drop, but...with only one character m&g (who we will be meeting at breakfast anyway), shows that I don't think ODS would be ready for, and the baby in tow, we just decided it doesn't make sense this time. Whoever mentioned the long day, that hit the nail on the head for us.
> 
> We will look into FtF when it comes out, but I'm not sure about it either. DH was planning to take one for the team, and go back to the room with the baby, missing the fireworks. If ODS and I do FtF, we won't be able to sit with him at the parade. We'll see what the details are though...


you will still have a great time, if you want to watch the parade on the shady side that will be the only thing that will take a bit extra time without the FtF package, other than that you can enjoy everything without having to pay extra.


----------



## jennab113

jennab113 said:


> For those that have signed up for the Galactic Gathering, I am confused about the links that were sent in the confirmation e-mail.  The first one is to order things in the RSP.  Okay, cool.  The second one says "To purchase iPhone cases, specialty gift cards and name tags please visit <link>".  But everything on the second page is also on the RSP page.  So if I use the second link to order an extra lightsaber band or a GG nametag, do I not put it on the RSP?  I'm confused.



I just called Disney Events and asked about this, so in case anyone else is wondering, if you use the second link and purchase items, you don't have to put them on the RSP.  She said there shouldn't be overlap between the two and she'll look into why there is.



delmar411 said:


> Can you look on the RSP and let me know what the GC with the case purchasing limit is? As well as the phone cases? Not sure if we can order more than 1 or not.
> 
> Thanks!


 I also asked her this and she said there isn't a limit on either of those.  Both of those things are on the purchase link, so they don't have to go through the RSP.


----------



## Barbara C

How do you book the VIP package?  Thanks.

ETA - and how much is it???

Thanks!!


----------



## msmama

VIP has 3 shows, 2 you get special VIP seating (don't know what that means) and you just get a FP for the third. 

Also, I called after the phone lines closed on Sunday and left a message and someone called me back at about 10:45 the next day. They said they were busy but she also said that they expected to still have open spots on the 22nd so I don't think its filling up that fast. It also sounded like if you called and left a message they would temporarily hold a spot for you until they could call you back so I wouldn't worry too much but would call if you don't hear back today.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I was told 3 shows when I booked VIP.


You get escorted to the reserved seats by the VIP CM for the SotS and BtF shows and then receive a fp for Obi Wan and Beyond


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> you will still have a great time, if you want to watch the parade on the shady side that will be the only thing that will take a bit extra time without the FtF package, other than that you can enjoy everything without having to pay extra.


Since DH is missing the fireworks, I was going to sacrifice a couple of hours to stake out a shady spot while he and ODS go do some m&gs. I am sure I will be content to people watch!


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> I have a feeling we will be hit with lots of information at the end of this month, Feel the Force package and the official announcement of the VIP package are expected by the 22nd, also there are rumors that the celebrity list will be released at the end of the month.
> For people who are joining our conversation this year for the first time let me clarify something.
> When they announce the celebrity list I post them on the first page and give you my estimated time you should arrive to have a good chance of getting an autograph (if you are interested in that). I want it to be clear that these are estimates based on my prior experiences and I'm not guaranteeing you WILL get an autograph if you arrive by my estimated time. Also I'm not saying that if you arrive after my estimated time you WON'T get an autograph. Last year there was a poster who got "angry"  with me because he said you didn't need to be there that early for a celebrity, I don't want that happening again, I give you my most cautious times of arrival, I would hate that you want to get an autograph for, say, Ray Park and you go thru all the trouble of getting to DHS at 5am only to learn that there's no chance for you to meet him. I always tend to go earlier just in case.
> So take these times as guidelines and make the best decision that works for you and your family



I remember that....so uncool of them.  I suggest that you put your "disclaimer" on page 1 by your estimates so that people are clear that you are trying to help, but it's no different from the websites that estimate the crowds....it's about experience and knowledge.  Your estimates were absolutely INVALUABLE to my girls last year....it was our first SWW and we knew they had to be there early, but no clue what "early" really meant.   They went by the estimates from last year's thread, added a little pad for our own peace of mind....and were able to get passes for all of them.  Yes, some mornings they could have arrived later and still gotten them, but at least twice they were within 20-40 people of the last ones to get passes.....so the estimates were quite valuable.


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> How do you book the VIP package?  Thanks.
> 
> ETA - and how much is it???
> 
> Thanks!!


@Barbara C the phone number and information is on the first post of this thread


----------



## delmar411

jennab113 said:


> I just called Disney Events and asked about this, so in case anyone else is wondering, if you use the second link and purchase items, you don't have to put them on the RSP.  She said there shouldn't be overlap between the two and she'll look into why there is.
> 
> I also asked her this and she said there isn't a limit on either of those.  Both of those things are on the purchase link, so they don't have to go through the RSP.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## yulilin3

Thanks @ConnieB last year was the first time that I had someone being rude, I've managed this thread for the last 5 years maybe.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

msmama said:


> VIP has 3 shows, 2 you get special VIP seating (don't know what that means) and you just get a FP for the third.
> 
> Also, I called after the phone lines closed on Sunday and left a message and someone called me back at about 10:45 the next day. They said they were busy but she also said that they expected to still have open spots on the 22nd so I don't think its filling up that fast. It also sounded like if you called and left a message they would temporarily hold a spot for you until they could call you back so I wouldn't worry too much but would call if you don't hear back today.



WOW really, is the FP so you can pick between the two other shows because there normally is 4. I really thought the VIP package gets you seating for all the shows, that is kinda a ripoff.

The only reason I was considering this package was for the VIP seating for all shows... the rest I can do on my own or through FtF (which we are pretty sure they are going to do).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> WOW really, is the FP so you can pick between the two other shows because there normally is 4. I really thought the VIP package gets you seating for all the shows, that is kinda a ripoff.


Another totally subjective thing... This doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## disneygrandma

I got my call back from VIP.  We're booked for May 29!!  I asked several ?'s.  Some of my answers were a little bit different than what others have been told, but here's what I got from the ?'s I did ask:

We meet at 6:45 to go back to Darth Mall for shopping, and a photo op with Darth Vader.  If any of our group want to skip the shopping part, they can go directly to Brown Derby for breakfast at 8:15.  During the morning, we will be given Mama Melrose's menu to make selections.  Everyone will choose an appetizer, entree, and a non-alcoholic beverage.  (If you desire a dessert or alcohol, you will receive a bill from the wait staff for the non-inclusive items.)  Also during the morning, for those wanting to do JTA, you will be given the show times, and they will sign you up for the time you choose.  He suggested doing it after the 3rd show, which would get over around 4:30.

After breakfast, we will go to Star Tours, and TSMM, and will use the regular FP entrance.  The group will probably be divided up to smaller groups of around 10 people, so as not to impact the FP line at once with 40 people.  (I thought the tour might use the exit for entrance & reduce the wait time of the FP line.)

After this, we go to our viewing spot for the parade.  He said it will be on the opposite side of the street from where FtF was last year.  They don't know the exact spot, because they're waiting for placement of the new stage.  I asked about shade, and he wasn't sure if there would be any, again saying the exact spot hasn't been decided on yet, but it will be to the right side as you look at the stage.  I asked if they might have a canopy or something, and he said no, because that would block people's view.

After the parade, we go to Mama Melrose's for lunch.  He said that once people finish their lunch, they might have some time to see a character or 2 close by, before heading over towards the show area.  For the first 2 shows, we'll be escorted in to reserved seating.  For the 3rd show, we'll basically have a FP for it, and will go in with the FP line.  Celebrities are not yet known, so they don't know yet what the 3rd show will be.  

It's hoped that there will be time between the 1st & 2nd shows, that the groups will be able to FP either ToT or RnR.  (one or the other)  However, that all depends on how long the 1st show goes, and the time needed to reset the stage.  If after the 1st show they announce they will be seating in 10-15 mins, then we probably won't do a ride.  OR it might be possible to do the FP for one of the rides, and then miss out on the 1st part of the next show.  It sounds like a play be ear type thing.   If we can't do the rides in between shows, they will not give us a FP to do it on our own later.

The dessert party will be with the FtF group.

I asked the CM if the tour included any other areas, and was told no.

I am suppose to get an email about 10 days before our event to go over things.  There is a 7 day cancellation policy, with a full refund.  Inside 7 days.......no refund.


----------



## disneygrandma

Forgot to mention, with the discount, the price per person was about $361.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> WOW really, is the FP so you can pick between the two other shows because there normally is 4. I really thought the VIP package gets you seating for all the shows, that is kinda a ripoff.
> 
> The only reason I was considering this package was for the VIP seating for all shows... the rest I can do on my own or through FtF (which we are pretty sure they are going to do).


The 4th show depends if Ray park and Warwick Davis are coming, other than that it's usually 3 shows

@disneygrandma  thanks for the info. If the VIP parade viewing is opposite to the FtF last year it's in full sun. That's not a good idea, maybe they'll change it . You can see the area opposite to FtF by the sound tent (blue tent)


----------



## disneygrandma

We did FtF last year, and we saw the VIP viewing section across from us, in the sun.  That's exactly why I was questioning him about the shade.  The CM also told me that the FtF area will be expanded this year because so many people complained about not having a good viewing experience.  (Personally, I think it's being expanded to book more people......)  If the FtF area is expanded towards the direction where the hat had been, wouldn't that mean a lot of that area would be in the sun?


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> We did FtF last year, and we saw the VIP viewing section across from us, in the sun.  That's exactly why I was questioning him about the shade.  The CM also told me that the FtF area will be expanded this year because so many people complained about not having a good viewing experience.  (Personally, I think it's being expanded to book more people......)  If the FtF area is expanded towards the direction where the hat had been, wouldn't that mean a lot of that area would be in the sun?


What you saw last year wasn't the VIP people, they were in the same area as the FtF people. Across last year, by the stage were the parents of the kids chosen to be in the parade, these parents were in full zun.
If they expand toward where the stage is the FtF will also have sun


----------



## jimim

so. . . do we still think there will be just a parade and fireworks package again like last year?  i can care less about breakfast and lunch at either place.  my kids are too young for the jedi training still.


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> so. . . do we still think there will be just a parade and fireworks package again like last year?  i can care less about breakfast and lunch at either place.  my kids are too young for the jedi training still.


yes, when I called the VIP line they said that the FtF will be offered again, maybe released by March 22


----------



## hiroMYhero

Error... posted from wrong device!


----------



## missthatgator

For anyone in need of galactic breakfast or Jedi Mickey dinner reservations, we've had to change the dates for our trip, I'll be cancelling a 7:50pm dinner for June 13 and a 10:45 am breakfast for June 14. PM me if you want to try and coordinate.


----------



## Itinkso

disneygrandma said:


> We're booked for May 29!!


@disneygrandma: updated you in the Roll Call!


----------



## Crew-JTA

missthatgator said:


> For anyone in need of galactic breakfast or Jedi Mickey dinner reservations, we've had to change the dates for our trip, I'll be cancelling a 7:50pm dinner for June 13 and a 10:45 am breakfast for June 14. PM me if you want to try and coordinate.



Thanks for the breakfast @missthatgator!  

I'll need to clean up some ADRs soon so I hope some fellow DISers can benefit, too.


----------



## AThrillingChase

AThrillingChase said:


> I've been once in 2013 and loved it, now taking some friends and big SW fans with me this time. I was hoping I could get someone to join me, so back in January I snagged some *galactic breakfast* ADR's for a couple of the weekends in May. Luckily 2 friends approached me about going! Unluckily, I made ADR's for every weekend except the one we ended up deciding on! Thanks to a friendly dis-er I was able to get us an ADR but I still have these if anyone wants them! PM me if you want any --
> 
> *Sat May 9th at 10:35 for 2ppl
> Sun May 10th at 10:25 for 3ppl
> Mon May 25th at 10:50 for 3ppl*


 
Last call! Cancelling these in an hour since I haven't had any takers.


----------



## delmar411

AThrillingChase said:


> Last call! Cancelling these in an hour since I haven't had any takers.


 Is the May 10th one Mother's Day? And do ypu have to prepay or pay on arrival? We did the breakfast last year but I cant remember.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Is the May 10th one Mother's Day? And do ypu have to prepay or pay on arrival? We did the breakfast last year but I cant remember.


Yes, Mother's Day is May 10th and they just take a credit card to guarantee your ressie but don't charge it unless you don't cancel within the cancellation policy


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> Yes, Mother's Day is May 10th and they just take a credit card to guarantee your ressie but don't charge it unless you don't cancel within the cancellation policy



I will take the may 10th one then. How does it work to transfer it to me? 

ETA- LOL I dIdnt notice it was you Yulilin and not the person giving it up.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> I will take the may 10th one then. How does it work to transfer it to me?
> 
> ETA- LOL I dIdnt notice it was you Yulilin and not the person giving it up.


@AThrillingChase wrote that they are releasing them in an hour.


----------



## AThrillingChase

delmar411 said:


> I will take the may 10th one then. How does it work to transfer it to me?
> 
> ETA- LOL I dIdnt notice it was you Yulilin and not the person giving it up.


 
Sent you a PM!


----------



## Laura C

Just booked our VIP package for 5th June, just got to work hard to pay it off, the guy I spoke to said if you chose to do Darths Mall (can't believe people would choose not to do it if there's only going to be 40 people!) but he said to be there to start at 6:45, then breakfast at 8:15 all other details were as others have been told. And the shows are definitely at Theatre of the Stars. 
Can anyone help with regards to the d-tech, he said it won't be open at that time which is fine but we can make an appointment when there for another day, are they quite long slots almost like a fast pass just wondering about the queue to actually get into Darths Mall. 
Thanks xx


----------



## yulilin3

Laura C said:


> Just booked our VIP package for 5th June, just got to work hard to pay it off, the guy I spoke to said if you chose to do Darths Mall (can't believe people would choose not to do it if there's only going to be 40 people!) but he said to be there to start at 6:45, then breakfast at 8:15 all other details were as others have been told. And the shows are definitely at Theatre of the Stars.
> Can anyone help with regards to the d-tech, he said it won't be open at that time which is fine but we can make an appointment when there for another day, are they quite long slots almost like a fast pass just wondering about the queue to actually get into Darths Mall.
> Thanks xx


last year if you had a DTech reservation time you could bypass the  line at Darth's Mall. Each session for DTech I think takes about 5 to 10 minutes. As soon as reservations for it open up I'll post it here and update the first page.


----------



## Laura C

Oh so you can book a slot before you go, That's handy and great that you can bypass the line! thanks Yulilin3, you guys are so knowledgeable in all things SWW, xx


----------



## delmar411

Thanks so much AThrillingChase! Grabbed the ADR and made it for 4 for Mother's Day! Now I know I will get a nice meal that day! LOL


----------



## yulilin3

Laura C said:


> Oh so you can book a slot before you go, That's handy and great that you can bypass the line! thanks Yulilin3, you guys are so knowledgeable in all things SWW, xx


Yeah, I actually have been calling the DTech line and it wasn't operational at all. I just called and a CM answered the phone, she told me that it's not open yet to book but it should be by the end of this month. Here's the link from the info from last year
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...g-to-star-wars-weekends-starting-may-16-2014/


----------



## HCinKC

So if we have  D-Tech appt and bypass the line, can we look around after or do we exit and get in line?


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> So if we have  D-Tech appt and bypass the line, can we look around after or do we exit and get in line?


You can stay inside. Obviously all of this is how it was last year, not sure if it'll work the same way this year


----------



## drlaurafsu

I keep checking on ftf. The VIP package is tempting with the ap discount too. DS still loves to meet the characters though and hasn't been to any shows yet so I think we are still better of with ftf and maybe a fp to a show on one of our 2 days.


----------



## btowndude

Last year, I did the first VIP tour on the first Friday of the SWW. The viewing area for the parade had a shady area while we waited for the parade to start. But we were in the sun, if you wanted to get up close on the parade route. We were also offered free snacks an beverages while waited.  I'm hesitant about this year's tour since the shows are outdoors, not in a nice coool theater like last year!


----------



## disneygrandma

As I told the CM when I booked, I had really hoped to have an air conditioned theater with better seats than what we will be getting for the shows this year.  He said that due to Frozen, the shows had to be moved to the outdoor location.  It does have me concerned.

I'm also concerned about being in the sun for parade viewing.  So I'm looking forward to the reviews from the 1st week-end.


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> I have a feeling we will be hit with lots of information at the end of this month, Feel the Force package and the official announcement of the VIP package are expected by the 22nd, also there are rumors that the celebrity list will be released at the end of the month.
> For people who are joining our conversation this year for the first time let me clarify something.
> When they announce the celebrity list I post them on the first page and give you my estimated time you should arrive to have a good chance of getting an autograph (if you are interested in that). I want it to be clear that these are estimates based on my prior experiences and I'm not guaranteeing you WILL get an autograph if you arrive by my estimated time. Also I'm not saying that if you arrive after my estimated time you WON'T get an autograph. Last year there was a poster who got "angry"  with me because he said you didn't need to be there that early for a celebrity, I don't want that happening again, I give you my most cautious times of arrival, I would hate that you want to get an autograph for, say, Ray Park and you go thru all the trouble of getting to DHS at 5am only to learn that there's no chance for you to meet him. I always tend to go earlier just in case.
> So take these times as guidelines and make the best decision that works for you and your family



You are just RUDE. How dare you not know the EXACT time i need to get into line for an autograph.   Do you claim not to know the seconds to that minute that i need to be in line?

For those that might have missed it, im kidding


----------



## coluk003

hydrotony said:


> Last year I had a name badge made. This is the Annual Passholder version I got. You pick your planet or profession below what your name would be in the Star Wars language. It was only about $12. View attachment 81392



Do you as the APH need to be there, could you get one for say a wife, or son. That wasnt there?  Im wondering because id really like both


----------



## CinderElsa

coluk003 said:


> Do you as the APH need to be there, could you get one for say a wife, or son. That wasnt there?  Im wondering because id really like both


Last year, you were able to do just that!


----------



## coluk003

CinderElsa said:


> Last year, you were able to do just that!



Any APH going friday the 29 or saturday the 30.


----------



## volfan1978

If we reserve a slot for D-Tech, is it just for the person getting imaged for the figure or is their party welcome to join them?  Also, are we obligated to buy if we make an appointment (in other words, if we aren't happy with the image capture can we back out)?


----------



## bgg319

If anyone has a June 8 or 9 Sci Fi cancellation for 4, I would love to coordinate.  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

volfan1978 said:


> If we reserve a slot for D-Tech, is it just for the person getting imaged for the figure or is their party welcome to join them?  Also, are we obligated to buy if we make an appointment (in other words, if we aren't happy with the image capture can we back out)?


Your entire party can go in with you. I believe there's a cancellation policy on it but there will be a FAQ link once they announce the dates you can start booking. They scan your face and then you look at it and then you approve the scan. Here's a video of the experience itself:




Here's when he received it


----------



## Cluelyss

bgg319 said:


> If anyone has a June 8 or 9 Sci Fi cancellation for 4, I would love to coordinate.  Thanks!


Make sure you are watching the June ADR cancellation board, I've seen lots of Galactic breakfasts recently on the May board.


----------



## wendypooh

Can I get some more info on the shows - I admit I haven't read the entire thread........... but, if anyone can tell me more about the shows, do we just show up for them? Do we need tickets? It doesn't really specify on page 1.  Thanks so much.


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> yes, when I called the VIP line they said that the FtF will be offered again, maybe released by March 22


Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

wendypooh said:


> Can I get some more info on the shows - I admit I haven't read the entire thread........... but, if anyone can tell me more about the shows, do we just show up for them? Do we need tickets? It doesn't really specify on page 1.  Thanks so much.


Stars of the Saga is the host, James Arnold Taylor asking questions and talking the 2 visiting celebrities, pre show with the stormtroopers is not to be missed. 
Behind the force will probably be Ashley Eckstein talking to the visiting voice actor .
Obi Wan and Beyond is James Arnold Taylor taking you thru what it takes to be a voice actor, he showcases hundreds of voices, it really is incredible.
These are the main 3 shows.  If Ray Park comes he'll probably do Visit to the Maul, he shows his martial arts moves.
Warwick Davis, if he comes, he'll probably do My Short Story, it's his career using guests from the audience as actors 
You don't need tickets for the shows, fp will be an option but it's not necessary to watch. Standby lines are long for SotS, Visit the Maul and Short Story.
Last year there was a special Conversation with Mark Hammil that was, obviously, very popular. If a big name like that comes again that will be the fp to get


----------



## wendypooh

awesome, Thanks SO much for the quick reply!!!  I've booked both character meals, and may book the feel the force one, any idea when we can book that one?   I'm getting so excited!!!


----------



## yulilin3

wendypooh said:


> awesome, Thanks SO much for the quick reply!!!  I've booked both character meals, and may book the feel the force one, any idea when we can book that one?   I'm getting so excited!!!


No idea, the CM on the VIP line hinted that it might open buy the end of the month


----------



## Magic Magic

Cluelyss said:


> Make sure you are watching the June ADR cancellation board, I've seen lots of Galactic breakfasts recently on the May board.


Good advice! I've been faithfully following the June cancellation board--am still hoping for a 6/14 Galactic breakfast for 6 (PM me!)...perhaps when FtF is released more cancellations will be forthcoming...


----------



## mmafan

anyone doing the VIP get a confirmation email.....


----------



## jennab113

mmafan said:


> anyone doing the VIP get a confirmation email.....


 No, I didn't.  In my experience with other tours, there won't be one.  It doesn't show up on MDE either.  It's quite annoying.


----------



## jennab113

After watching the D-Tech Me videos, I have a question.  Do you have to pull your hair away from your forehead if you're doing the stormtooper or pilot? I have bangs and it would look weird if my figurine didn't.


----------



## bgg319

Thanks.  Will do Cluelyss.


----------



## coluk003

why does this not have a sticky?


----------



## mmafan

jennab113 said:


> After watching the D-Tech Me videos, I have a question.  Do you have to pull your hair away from your forehead if you're doing the stormtooper or pilot? I have bangs and it would look weird if my figurine didn't.


they give you a head band to ware for the pic than you can pick your hairstyle after that they need your hair out of the way to get a clear 3-d picture....


----------



## mmafan

jennab113 said:


> No, I didn't.  In my experience with other tours, there won't be one.  It doesn't show up on MDE either.  It's quite annoying.


did you try to link your res with the number????? because I didn't yet


----------



## Itinkso

mmafan said:


> did you try to link your res with the number????? because I didn't yet


The only thing to do is go to My Plans for that specific day > Add Plans > Notes and add the info. It then shows up in your My Plans area.


----------



## delmar411

Wait minute.....how did I miss that the shows were outside this year!?!? How is tha possible??? Is there something wrong with the Idol theater??? That stupid frozen show needs to hit the road.


----------



## Itinkso

delmar411 said:


> Wait minute.....how did I miss that the shows were outside this year!?!? How is tha possible??? Is there something wrong with the Idol theater??? That stupid frozen show needs to hit the road.


They're kicking out Beauty and the Beast in the afternoons rather than use the old AI theater. It probably means the final renovations for AI need to take place before Frozen moves there. Basically it means two theaters designated for the Frozen Sing Along - one where it currently is located plus one where it will eventually end up.


----------



## hydrotony

coluk003 said:


> You are just RUDE. How dare you not know the EXACT time i need to get into line for an autograph.   Do you claim not to know the seconds to that minute that i need to be in line?
> 
> For those that might have missed it, im kidding



The thread We Dare Not Name !!!


----------



## FAMof5Cruisers

Looking for reservation for 2 at galactic breakfast on Sat May 16.  Anyone planning to cancel a reservation that morning?


----------



## hydrotony

coluk003 said:


> Do you as the APH need to be there, could you get one for say a wife, or son. That wasnt there?  Im wondering because id really like both



I personally don't know. They made sure I was a APH when I ordered mine. Go order first when you enter, it takes 30 minutes or more to make them and bag them and bring them to the counter. They were made in an adjacent room. Many badges were poorly made and had to be redone. You can use that time to shop.


----------



## yulilin3

FAMof5Cruisers said:


> Looking for reservation for 2 at galactic breakfast on Sat May 16.  Anyone planning to cancel a reservation that morning?


sent you a PM
@Itinkso can you take away that we are doing the breakfast on the 16th from the roll call thread please
My daughter is turning 15 in October and that's huge in our culture (Quinceañera)  and we decided to surprise her with a trip the NYC, so no special anything for us during SWW.


----------



## BobaFettFan

yulilin3 said:


> sent you a PM
> @Itinkso can you take away that we are doing the breakfast on the 16th from the roll call thread.
> My daughter is turning 15 in October and that's huge in our culture Quinceañera)  and we decided to surprise her with a trip the NYC, so no special anything for us during SWW.



One thing my wife and I agree on is getting the bonus stuff is fun, but just going is awesome.  It seems like Disney does a great job giving bonuses without making it feel like everyone else is missing out.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mmafan said:


> anyone doing the VIP get a confirmation email.....


I was told we'd receive an email about 10 days prior with additional details -- no confirmation email now, though. 

She also specifically said it won't show up on MDE this year -- she said she's heard Disney is moving in that direction for all bookings of any sort to appear in MDE, but not yet. I tried adding the confirmation number just in case, and no luck. 

I just added it in My Plans as a note, like I've done with past special bookings like this.


----------



## Barbara C

disneygrandma said:


> Forgot to mention, with the discount, the price per person was about $361.



sorry to ask but how do you get the discount?  Thanks.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jennab113 said:


> After watching the D-Tech Me videos, I have a question.  Do you have to pull your hair away from your forehead if you're doing the stormtooper or pilot? I have bangs and it would look weird if my figurine didn't.



I (and my BF) have done three D-Tech figures, and all three times they even gave my BF who has very short hair a throw away hair band to pull your hair completely away from your face.

If you have not seen them before here are two of my D-TECHs, notice it is not mine, nor my BF real hair style, you pick one. View attachment 81569 View attachment 81570


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> sorry to ask but how do you get the discount?  Thanks.


For the VIP package you get 15% discount with a Disney Chase card, if you're an AP or a DVC


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> sent you a PM
> @Itinkso can you take away that we are doing the breakfast on the 16th from the roll call thread please
> My daughter is turning 15 in October and that's huge in our culture (Quinceañera)  and we decided to surprise her with a trip the NYC, so no special anything for us during SWW.


Updated! What a special way to celebrate a Quinceañera! In California, they're like a mini-wedding and because it's only 6:00am here, my first thought was SW-themed Quinceañera! Seriously though, NYC will be amazing for your DD and family!


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Updated! What a special way to celebrate a Quinceañera! In California, they're like a mini-wedding and because it's only 6:00am here, my first thought was SW-themed Quinceañera! Seriously though, NYC will be amazing for your DD and family!


A Quinceañera is a huge deal. But since my DD is on the shy side and she only has like 6 close friends she didn't want the party. She's obsessed with the Aladdin soundtrack from the musical and she's seen the Disneyland show on youtube tons of times. So we decided to treat her and go watch Aladdin on Broadway and do all the other touristy stuff.
We don't mind skipping breakfast since we did it last year, or the FtF package, but it's time to buckle down and save every little dollar


----------



## Barbara C

yulilin3 said:


> For the VIP package you get 15% discount with a Disney Chase card, if you're an AP or a DVC


Thanks Yulilin - from now on I will read the first post before asking all these questions!!


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> Thanks Yulilin - from now on I will read the first post before asking all these questions!!


 no problem. That first post can get long with all the information.


----------



## jennab113

mmafan said:


> they give you a head band to ware for the pic than you can pick your hairstyle after that they need your hair out of the way to get a clear 3-d picture....





The Sunrise Student said:


> I (and my BF) have done three D-Tech figures, and all three times they even gave my BF who has very short hair a throw away hair band to pull your hair completely away from your face.
> 
> If you have not seen them before here are two of my D-TECHs, notice it is not mine, nor my BF real hair style, you pick one. View attachment 81569 View attachment 81570


Thank you both!  I get it now.  Hopefully they have a hair style I like!


----------



## lovethattink

Barbara C said:


> sorry to ask but how do you get the discount?  Thanks.



By saying you are an AP holder or Chase card member. I know for GG they have you scan and download your AP to them. Not sure how they are doing it for the package.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovethattink said:


> By saying you are an AP holder or Chase card member. I know for GG they have you scan and download your AP to them. Not sure how they are doing it for the package.



Also DVC. When I booked the VIP package they asked which discount I wanted to use when I mentioned one. We have AP, DVC and Disney Visa -- I picked the latter because I had it handy. All she asked for was the expiration date.


----------



## lovethattink

jennab113 said:


> After watching the D-Tech Me videos, I have a question.  Do you have to pull your hair away from your forehead if you're doing the stormtooper or pilot? I have bangs and it would look weird if my figurine didn't.



Yes. That is why my son's carbon freeze me figure looks so odd. It's only his face nothing else is his. The neck and hair are Han Solo's. They put a gauze wrap to pull his hair back.


----------



## rpcvpanama

My sister and I signed up for the VIP tour on Friday, May 15th; first day!!  We haven't done this before so hopefully it will be money well spent.  Reading the comments here helped make the decision.  As far as VIP tours go the price didn't seem to bad and includes 2 meals.  Hopefully the early entry to Darth Maul will pay off.  Also managed to score the Hollywood and Vine dinner for that evening as well.  Though, rethinking that since we also have the fireworks party.  Has anyone ever done the SW H&V dinner and the fireworks desert party in the same evening?  Just curious if it is too much.


----------



## lovethattink

delmar411 said:


> Wait minute.....how did I miss that the shows were outside this year!?!? How is tha possible??? Is there something wrong with the Idol theater??? That stupid frozen show needs to hit the road.



Frozen Fever is still pretty high. I doubt they will be hitting the road any time soon. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised at all if Frozen Summer Fun came back again this summer. I read somewhere that Elsa beat out Barbie this past holiday season as the #1 doll sold.



yulilin3 said:


> sent you a PM
> @Itinkso can you take away that we are doing the breakfast on the 16th from the roll call thread please
> My daughter is turning 15 in October and that's huge in our culture (Quinceañera)  and we decided to surprise her with a trip the NYC, so no special anything for us during SWW.



NYC sounds like a wonderful surprise trip for her Quinceañera!! I know you will have an amazing time there. And I know you will still have a great time at SWW without all the extras.

@Itinkso you can also remove us from the H&V dinner on May 4th. We have decided to do the GG. Might cancel the breakfast too. Probably will cancel the breakfast. We're still debating.


----------



## yulilin3

rpcvpanama said:


> My sister and I signed up for the VIP tour on Friday, May 15th; first day!!  We haven't done this before so hopefully it will be money well spent.  Reading the comments here helped make the decision.  As far as VIP tours go the price didn't seem to bad and includes 2 meals.  Hopefully the early entry to Darth Maul will pay off.  Also managed to score the Hollywood and Vine dinner for that evening as well.  Though, rethinking that since we also have the fireworks party.  Has anyone ever done the SW H&V dinner and the fireworks desert party in the same evening?  Just curious if it is too much.


At what time is your H&V ressie?


----------



## lvstitch

rpcvpanama said:


> My sister and I signed up for the VIP tour on Friday, May 15th; first day!!  We haven't done this before so hopefully it will be money well spent.  Reading the comments here helped make the decision.  As far as VIP tours go the price didn't seem to bad and includes 2 meals.  Hopefully the early entry to Darth Maul will pay off.  Also managed to score the Hollywood and Vine dinner for that evening as well.  Though, rethinking that since we also have the fireworks party.  Has anyone ever done the SW H&V dinner and the fireworks desert party in the same evening?  Just curious if it is too much.


I'm booked on the 15th too.  This will be my first VIP Tour and first time at Star Wars Weekends.  To me not having to stress over fastpasses for the shows and waiting for the Feel the Force Package to come out has already made the cost worth it.


----------



## lovethattink

rpcvpanama said:


> My sister and I signed up for the VIP tour on Friday, May 15th; first day!!  We haven't done this before so hopefully it will be money well spent.  Reading the comments here helped make the decision.  As far as VIP tours go the price didn't seem to bad and includes 2 meals.  Hopefully the early entry to Darth Maul will pay off.  Also managed to score the Hollywood and Vine dinner for that evening as well.  Though, rethinking that since we also have the fireworks party.  Has anyone ever done the SW H&V dinner and the fireworks desert party in the same evening?  Just curious if it is too much.



On that first Friday, I think that was a very wise choice to do the VIP package, especially for the shopping. If you pass by Darth's Mall between 10 and 2, take notice of how long those lines are. I expect lines to be even longer, because of the Light Speed Pass that weekend.

Doing both would be too much food! There are so many tasty desserts at both. Unless you did a very early dinner, then it might work out fine.


----------



## HCinKC

Oh my word, those videos have me jazzed for D-Tech. We are definitely doing that. I know what DH and ODS will want...just have to decide what I want!


----------



## jennab113

I'm going to cancel some meals. If anyone is interested in picking one up, let me know.  They're mostly for one, but probably could be picked up for 2.

Saturday May 16:
H&V dinner 6:30pm

Saturday May 30:
Sci-Fi breakfast 8am
H&V dinner 6:30pm


----------



## lvstitch

jennab113 said:


> I'm going to cancel some meals. If anyone is interested in picking one up, let me know.  They're mostly for one, but probably could be picked up for 2.
> 
> Saturday May 16:
> Sci-Fi breakfast 8am (this one is for two)
> H&V dinner 6:30pm
> 
> Saturday May 30:
> Sci-Fi breakfast 8am
> H&V dinner 6:30pm


I would like the May 16th one.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rpcvpanama said:


> My sister and I signed up for the VIP tour on Friday, May 15th; first day!!  We haven't done this before so hopefully it will be money well spent.  Reading the comments here helped make the decision.  As far as VIP tours go the price didn't seem to bad and includes 2 meals.  Hopefully the early entry to Darth Maul will pay off.  Also managed to score the Hollywood and Vine dinner for that evening as well.  Though, rethinking that since we also have the fireworks party.  Has anyone ever done the SW H&V dinner and the fireworks desert party in the same evening?  Just curious if it is too much.


We have a 4:15 H&V and are doing VIP -- we're keeping the H&V ADR.

This is our first experience with this combo at SWW, but we've  done similar things in MK with the fireworks dessert party and an early dinner ADR. Also at F&W.

We tend to skip the dessert at the dinner, which has never been tough for us. We've never been big fans of most buffet desserts at WDW, and no problem skipping ordering an a la carte dessert when we know a dessert party awaits us later.


----------



## rpcvpanama

Thanks everyone for the comments.  Our H&V reservation is at 6:05.  Might do like MickeyMinnieMom suggested and skip the dessert at dinner.  We had H&V for Saturday as well but thinking of spending the evening in Epcot so we aren't hopping back and forth all day.


----------



## lvstitch

How much freedom do you get during the VIP Tour?  I really want my picture with Chewie, I would be willing to leave Darth Mall for it.  Is that an option?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We have a 4:15 H&V and are doing VIP -- we're keeping the H&V ADR.
> 
> This is our first experience with this combo at SWW, but we've  done similar things in MK with the fireworks dessert party and an early dinner ADR. Also at F&W.
> 
> We tend to skip the dessert at the dinner, which has never been tough for us. We've never been big fans of most buffet desserts at WDW, and no problem skipping ordering an a la carte dessert when we know a dessert party awaits us later.


A 4:15pm is a good time to do it. Right after SotS, if they keep the same schedule as last year would be at 3:30pm. So you should be done with H&V around 5:15pm which would give you time to empty the tummy and enjoy the desserts around 9pm


----------



## yulilin3

rpcvpanama said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments.  Our H&V reservation is at 6:05.  Might do like MickeyMinnieMom suggested and skip the dessert at dinner.  We had H&V for Saturday as well but thinking of spending the evening in Epcot so we aren't hopping back and forth all day.


You will likely leave dinner around 7pm so you will miss Obi Wan and Beyond (the VIP package will give you a fp for this show) other than that you're fine



lvstitch said:


> How much freedom do you get during the VIP Tour?  I really want my picture with Chewie, I would be willing to leave Darth Mall for it.  Is that an option?


I believe you can skip portions of the package, skipping Darth's Mall in the morning would be possible but I'm not sure if you would be skipping the opportunity to take a pic with Vader


----------



## lvstitch

yulilin3 said:


> You will likely leave dinner around 7pm so you will miss Obi Wan and Beyond (the VIP package will give you a fp for this show) other than that you're fine
> 
> 
> I believe you can skip portions of the package, skipping Darth's Mall in the morning would be possible but I'm not sure if you would be skipping the opportunity to take a pic with Vader


Oh, didn't think of that.  Maybe I'll just leave Chewie for Saturday morning.


----------



## inkedupmomma

pookadoo77 said:


> wow! Where did you get these?!
> 
> lol, ty!


Hi! I got them through vans, bloomingdales and journeys/kidZ


----------



## jennab113

I feel like this has been discussed before, but I can't remember the answer - do the characters at H&V sign with their Star Wars names or just their regular character names?


----------



## lvstitch

I have a Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast on Wednesday, May 13th at 8:30am for 2 to cancel.  Please let me know if you would like it.


----------



## tesslor

Would love more info on the D-tech figures.  How do you make an appt? Where is it? How much does it cost? 
TIA


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I feel like this has been discussed before, but I can't remember the answer - do the characters at H&V sign with their Star Wars names or just their regular character names?


Just their regular names


tesslor said:


> Would love more info on the D-tech figures.  How do you make an appt? Where is it? How much does it cost?
> TIA


Here's the info from last year http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...g-to-star-wars-weekends-starting-may-16-2014/
Reservations for this year hasn't opened yet but it should be available by the end of this month


----------



## jdmccon7

Hi and thanks to all of you for the information on SWW.  Been lurking for a while as we are touch and go for our June trip; last weekend of SWW.  It is looking more promising so I am diving into planning this week.  

I am debating FtF.  Somewhere in this thread I read the details on what parade viewing is like with FtF, but I can't find those pages now.  If you could point me to those pages, I would appreciate it.  

Else my questions are 
1) do you have to get there early to get a decent view (think 10 year old that can't see over the grown ups yet).  Put another way, how many people deep it gets in the FtF area?

2) if you need to get there early, how early?  

3) I understand FtF is in a shaded area for the motorcade which is why I am considering it.  I need to cut down time spent standing in the heat as we are notherners.  Even an hour wait in the shade could tax some in our group (can't believe they agreed to go in June!).  Can they go cool off somewhere while I hold our spots?


----------



## lovethattink

jdmccon7 said:


> Hi and thanks to all of you for the information on SWW.  Been lurking for a while as we are touch and go for our June trip; last weekend of SWW.  It is looking more promising so I am diving into planning this week.
> 
> I am debating FtF.  Somewhere in this thread I read the details on what parade viewing is like with FtF, but I can't find those pages now.  If you could point me to those pages, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Else my questions are
> 1) do you have to get there early to get a decent view (think 10 year old that can't see over the grown ups yet).  Put another way, how many people deep it gets in the FtF area?
> 
> 2) if you need to get there early, how early?
> 
> 3) I understand FtF is in a shaded area for the motorcade which is why I am considering it.  I need to cut down time spent standing in the heat as we are notherners.  Even an hour wait in the shade could tax some in our group (can't believe they agreed to go in June!).  Can they go cool off somewhere while I hold our spots?



1. Yes.

2. 30 to 60 minutes

3. It is partly shaded and by parade time,  much of it is direct sunlight.


----------



## Nhebron

So, I am trying to plan my SWW strategy and am thinking about character meets.  

We don't have a Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast ADR (looking for May 23rd or 24th if anyone is giving one up....) and I am trying to find the best way to get a picture of my boys with Vader without standing in line for hours.  Chewbacca is also a priority.  If I hit Chewbacca first at rope drop (planning to get to HS by 7am for 8am opening), will it then be too late for Vader without a huge line?  We have a 7:20pm dinner reservation, so going in the evening might night work.  Do I need to just plan to come back @ rope drop the next morning for that character meet?  Only complication with that is that we might do late night at MK and I don't think I can do two early mornings @ HS.  This is my current dilemma.  Any thoughts?  With a five year-old, the VIP package doesn't really make sense.


----------



## yulilin3

jdmccon7 said:


> Hi and thanks to all of you for the information on SWW.  Been lurking for a while as we are touch and go for our June trip; last weekend of SWW.  It is looking more promising so I am diving into planning this week.
> 
> I am debating FtF.  Somewhere in this thread I read the details on what parade viewing is like with FtF, but I can't find those pages now.  If you could point me to those pages, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Else my questions are
> 1) do you have to get there early to get a decent view (think 10 year old that can't see over the grown ups yet).  Put another way, how many people deep it gets in the FtF area?
> 
> 2) if you need to get there early, how early?
> 
> 3) I understand FtF is in a shaded area for the motorcade which is why I am considering it.  I need to cut down time spent standing in the heat as we are notherners.  Even an hour wait in the shade could tax some in our group (can't believe they agreed to go in June!).  Can they go cool off somewhere while I hold our spots?


1 and 2: If it's the same schedule as last year they will let you enter the area around 10:45am. Be in line at 10:30 as the latest. You will be able to grab a spot by the ropes, kids have to sit if they are at the ropes with parents sitting or standing behind them. 
3: I wouldn't leave the area unless absolutely necessary. If it's necessary let the people around you know that a member of your group has to go cool down and will be back. I would recommend looking into cooling towels, they sell the at hardware stores like Home Depot and also on Amazon, they remain cool for a while and it helps.


----------



## yulilin3

Nhebron said:


> So, I am trying to plan my SWW strategy and am thinking about character meets.
> 
> We don't have a Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast ADR (looking for May 23rd or 24th if anyone is giving one up....) and I am trying to find the best way to get a picture of my boys with Vader without standing in line for hours.  Chewbacca is also a priority.  If I hit Chewbacca first at rope drop (planning to get to HS by 7am for 8am opening), will it then be too late for Vader without a huge line?  We have a 7:20pm dinner reservation, so going in the evening might night work.  Do I need to just plan to come back @ rope drop the next morning for that character meet?  Only complication with that is that we might do late night at MK and I don't think I can do two early mornings @ HS.  This is my current dilemma.  Any thoughts?  With a five year-old, the VIP package doesn't really make sense.


Chewbacca and Vader are the 2 longest lines during SWW> I would go to Chewie first and then go to Vader, also, are you planning on watching the parade? Vader meets during the parade, or at least he has done so for the last couple of years. His line might be a bit shorter.


----------



## Nhebron

yulilin3 said:


> Chewbacca and Vader are the 2 longest lines during SWW> I would go to Chewie first and then go to Vader, also, are you planning on watching the parade? Vader meets during the parade, or at least he has done so for the last couple of years. His line might be a bit shorter.



I hadn't thought about Vader during the parade.  If he does meet during that time, that might work.  We could skip parade on day 1 (Sat) to meet Vader and then do the parade the following day.  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm character hunting the first Friday so I won't see the parade and that's what I plan to do, catch him during the parade. I'll report back if he is, indeed, meeting during the parade.


----------



## mom2febgirls

I remember seeing a link in this thread about someone's sample day at SWW.  Can anyone point me to it again?  I fail at search :/


----------



## OZMom

All this talk of how busy the first day is has me worried. DH and I are currently planning our SW day for Friday the 15th, leaving the 16th to make up anything we miss and / or hit another park. Is this a good plan or should we just switch our SW day to Saturday? 

My plan is to be there for rope drop Friday, M&G with Chewie (he's the only character I want a M&G with honestly) then explore until our Galactic breakfast at 10:30 (unless I can grab an earlier one, since this means we will miss the parade), shows in the afternoon and FTF dessert party and fireworks that night. Maybe we should go direct to Darth's maul after Chewie to avoid a ridiculous line? Or wait until later that night? 

Hopefully if we get done everything we want to get done we can hit magic Kingdom the next day, or go back to HS until lunch time and go to MK in the afternoon, but if the first day is really that crowded, maybe this is not a good plan?


----------



## fortheloveofminnie

How long is the Stars of the Saga show? I have a 4:30 ADR at H&V I don't want to cancel.  My kids love Disney characters dressed like Star Wars characters!  I just realized that a 3:30 show time won't give me much time before my ADR. (I apologize if this is somewhere in the forum.  I searched -- I promise -- but just couldn't find!)


----------



## Barbara C

We just purchased the VIP package for Friday, May 27


----------



## Itinkso

Barbara C said:


> We just purchased the VIP package for Friday, May 27


Will update you on the Roll Call ~ Friday, the 29th?


----------



## coluk003

my sister is thinking of not doing the photopass which i have held for 149. What do you guys think of that and to tie it into SWW   is there a list of SWW charterers that take pics?  For some reason im thinking the PP is worth it am i wrong?  I know when i had the PP+ i couldnt find any CM aroun the parks so they let me get my money back for it.

What does everyone think? We are doing Chef M, the donald one in AK(forgot the name) the SWW stuff and then 1900 park after the one sister who doesnt want the PP leaves.


----------



## coluk003

Barbara C said:


> We just purchased the VIP package for Friday, May 27



Friday May 27? lol


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> All this talk of how busy the first day is has me worried. DH and I are currently planning our SW day for Friday the 15th, leaving the 16th to make up anything we miss and / or hit another park. Is this a good plan or should we just switch our SW day to Saturday?
> 
> My plan is to be there for rope drop Friday, M&G with Chewie (he's the only character I want a M&G with honestly) then explore until our Galactic breakfast at 10:30 (unless I can grab an earlier one, since this means we will miss the parade), shows in the afternoon and FTF dessert party and fireworks that night. Maybe we should go direct to Darth's maul after Chewie to avoid a ridiculous line? Or wait until later that night?
> 
> Hopefully if we get done everything we want to get done we can hit magic Kingdom the next day, or go back to HS until lunch time and go to MK in the afternoon, but if the first day is really that crowded, maybe this is not a good plan?


Do not go to Darth's Mall after Chewie the first Friday. Collectors will be there early to grab LE merchandise, go later n the day and you should be fine. The only thing that has higher than normal lines is the Mall in the morning, everywhere else will be the same as Saturday 



fortheloveofminnie said:


> How long is the Stars of the Saga show? I have a 4:30 ADR at H&V I don't want to cancel.  My kids love Disney characters dressed like Star Wars characters!  I just realized that a 3:30 show time won't give me much time before my ADR. (I apologize if this is somewhere in the forum.  I searched -- I promise -- but just couldn't find!)


All the shows run about 30 minutes long, you'll have time to get there after


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> my sister is thinking of not doing the photopass which i have held for 149. What do you guys think of that and to tie it into SWW   is there a list of SWW charterers that take pics?  For some reason im thinking the PP is worth it am i wrong?  I know when i had the PP+ i couldnt find any CM aroun the parks so they let me get my money back for it.
> 
> What does everyone think? We are doing Chef M, the donald one in AK(forgot the name) the SWW stuff and then 1900 park after the one sister who doesnt want the PP leaves.


A link to all the characters is on the first page from Kenny The Pirate. All characters that are not roaming have a photopass person, as to is it worth it or not is a personal decision but if you plan on doing many meet and greets then it should be


----------



## yulilin3

mom2febgirls said:


> I remember seeing a link in this thread about someone's sample day at SWW.  Can anyone point me to it again?  I fail at search :/


http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/
I'm also putting this link on the first page


----------



## Itinkso

coluk003 said:


> What does everyone think? We are doing Chef M, the donald one in AK(forgot the name) the SWW stuff and then 1900 park after the one sister who doesnt want the PP leaves.


You can look at all your photos after your trip and if you don't like them, don't download any and your Memory Maker account remains for your next trip.

If you have at least 10 that you like, then it makes Memory Maker a good value and you should download all the photos. You can easily share them after you have downloaded them. 
With all the characters with Photopass photogs at SWW and your character meals, you should easily find 10 or more photos that you like. Also remember to ask about Magic Shots where graphics and images are digitally added to your photos.


----------



## jennab113

Not SWW related, but it was announced today that there will be 20 Star Wars books released as "Journey to The Force Awakens."  

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/03/09/star-wars-release-20-books-journey-force-awakens


----------



## coluk003

another dumb question, I see this post from @yulilin3 above. In one picture says bag and then autograph check line. Is there still a no bag check line? And this autograph line that if you have a wristband that you got earlier or a FP for stand by?


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> another dumb question, I see this post from @yulilin3 above. In one picture says bag and then autograph check line. Is there still a no bag check line? And this autograph line that if you have a wristband that you got earlier or a FP for stand by?


To the left of this picture is the no bag line but if you want an autograph you have to go thru these ones
This is for autograph only. They use the far right bag check points for people that are making the lines for the autograph fp. All the peple in this line get a wristband and then a fp for a certain celebrity. They also have some standby passes for celebrities. After they distribute all the fp (guaranteed autograph) then they will distribute standby passes. These do not guarantee that you will get an autograph and it depends how slow/fast the celebrity is.
It's kinda hard to explain, the whole autograph thing, if you have any other questions let me know


----------



## CJK

This thread is fabulous.  I just can't thank everyone enough for taking the time to answer all of the questions for us newbies.   If someone wanted to get a FP for a celebrity AND sign up their child for JTA.....is this possible?  If you were to get in line for the celebrity FP early (depending on who the celebrity is), what time do they start distributing fast passes?  Could you get a fast pass and then proceed to JTA registration?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> This thread is fabulous.  I just can't thank everyone enough for taking the time to answer all of the questions for us newbies.   If someone wanted to get a FP for a celebrity AND sign up their child for JTA.....is this possible?  If you were to get in line for the celebrity FP early (depending on who the celebrity is), what time do they start distributing fast passes?  Could you get a fast pass and then proceed to JTA registration?


There's a thorough explanation on how the celebrity fp work on the first page. But to answer your questions, yes you can get a celeb fp before they do it before the park even opens and then you go inside and sign up for JTA


----------



## coluk003

when is disney going to get smart and put in 3 or 4 adult jedi training class's and charge 50 bucks a head?


----------



## Barbara C

Itinkso said:


> Will update you on the Roll Call ~ Friday, the 29th?


Oops - yes - the 29th!!


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> when is disney going to get smart and put in 3 or 4 adult jedi training class's and charge 50 bucks a head?


Don't give them any ideas  2 years ago they had limited time magic for May 4th and the parents were able to go on stage with the kids during JTA. Poor Vader though, he gets bruised with little padawans imagine with adult Jedis


----------



## coluk003

I know disney can print money but this just SCREAMS money lol, along with character meals all year long with star wars characters(look for a possible announcement at D23   regarding star wars in the parks )


----------



## coluk003

Can anyone tell im annoying lol. Pure speculation im sure, but ive read the viewing area for the actual fireworks with the FtF package wasn't great. With the removal of the hat does that change anything? I think we are going weekend3 (may 29) so there should be better info out once we get into may, but im of work today and get to enjoy it with you lovely people


----------



## yulilin3

@coluk003 the best view is toward the tipboard and back toward the entrance. Without the hat the ftf should be better but still not the best


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> Don't give them any ideas  2 years ago they had limited time magic for May 4th and the parents were able to go on stage with the kids during JTA. Poor Vader though, he gets bruised with little padawans imagine with adult Jedis



ok that guy at the end was just showing off lol


----------



## Skywise

coluk003 said:


> Can anyone tell im annoying lol. Pure speculation im sure, but ive read the viewing area for the actual fireworks with the FtF package wasn't great. With the removal of the hat does that change anything? I think we are going weekend3 (may 29) so there should be better info out once we get into may, but im of work today and get to enjoy it with you lovely people



Actually I thought the viewing area was pretty good for FTF but then... I wasn't in front of the hat.    There was a perfect viewing area to the left of it (by the greenery) that was practically empty up until the fireworks started.  The downside was that it was very far from the stage so I didn't get to the see the preshow very well (and I had fitted my wideangle lens on my DSLR for the fireworks so... no zooming...)

Even WITH the hat gone though, the stage will be there and that was almost as much a blocker as the hat.  Not quite as high but nearly as wide.  The hat's "ear" lights were pretty cool in my fireworks video too.  Ahh well...

Check out this Frozen fireworks video here at YouTube for an example, this was close to the stage probably by people who had paid for the Frozen party. (fireworks starts at 6:00)






The star wars fireworks pre-show follows the same pattern, stage show leading directly into the fireworks

Here's one further back which is probably NOT from a party with preferred viewing - You see that the further back you are the more the hat came into play -


----------



## Belle61513

Just how "spectacular" and different are the SWW fireworks? Trying to decide if it makes sense to stick around for them or to head to MK (which is open until 12AM) for our last night at WDW.


----------



## yulilin3

Belle61513 said:


> Just how "spectacular" and different are the SWW fireworks? Trying to decide if it makes sense to stick around for them or to head to MK (which is open until 12AM) for our last night at WDW.


If you love the star wars score then you'll love the fireworks. They are the best fireworks show I've seen at Disney. Followed closely by the villains fireworks (forgot the name) that they did during the villains event in the past 2 years


----------



## Skywise

Belle61513 said:


> Just how "spectacular" and different are the SWW fireworks? Trying to decide if it makes sense to stick around for them or to head to MK (which is open until 12AM) for our last night at WDW.



Impressive.

Most Impressive.

I find all of the Disney fireworks shows to be "spectacular".  That said the show isn't particularly unique like Wishes with tinkerbell flying around and the castle taking part in the show - just fireworks synchronized to music.  As Yullin says, if you love the Star Wars score it's very stirring.  If not or fireworks are just "pretty" to you but not a big deal you might get a bigger "bang" going to MK.


----------



## drlaurafsu

My favorite fireworks are the Halloween party. These are probably second. Add the SW music and it's pretty fun.


----------



## lovethattink

Belle61513 said:


> Just how "spectacular" and different are the SWW fireworks? Trying to decide if it makes sense to stick around for them or to head to MK (which is open until 12AM) for our last night at WDW.



In my opinion, I rank these #1! Hands down, they are my family's favorite. It's a short show minus the character pre-show, I think 5 minutes for the firework portion. But it's most impressive.


----------



## OhioWDWDuo

Hi- I just want to say a HUGE thank you to everyone on this thread! I've been a long time lurker and read every page! DH and I are not new to SWW but this thread is invaluable and everyone has been so great with posting information and answering questions. Thank you!!!

I booked the VIP package for DH and I on Friday May 15th...sooooo excited! I greatly appreciate everyone's help and heads-up and am looking forward to seeing/meeting some of you amazing SW Dis'ers during the first weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

to the sww family @OhioWDWDuo


----------



## jane2073

These are definitely my favorite fireworks!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Looking forward to seeing the SWW fireworks for the first time! I'd be very surprised if anything beat HalloWishes, though!! The several times toward the end when the entire park lights up -- looks like daytime for a few seconds -- spectacular!!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Looking forward to seeing the SWW fireworks for the first time! I'd be very surprised if anything beat HalloWishes, though!! The several times toward the end when the entire park lights up -- looks like daytime for a few seconds -- spectacular!!


Symphony in the Stars is amazing but I do wish they were longer


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I think someone on this thread asked about this or said they were waiting to hear about a possible 24-hr event.  Just posted on Twitter by WDW:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...lest-summer-ever-at-walt-disney-world-resort/

We’re kicking off the summer with an all-night party at the Walt Disney World Resort. Magic Kingdom Park will be open to guests for 24 hours of nonstop fun from 6 a.m.-6 a.m. May 22-23. Guests are invited to dress to show their Disney Side while a selection of favorite attractions, entertainment, merchandise, food and beverages will be on tap all night long to celebrate the start of the “Coolest Summer Ever” at Walt Disney World Resort.

For the “Coolest Summer Ever,” we’re already planning experiences you won’t want to miss. Here’s an early look at some of the highlights:


*Frozen Fun –* “Frozen” Summer Fun LIVE will bring Princess Anna, Queen Elsa, Kristof and Olaf with citizens of Arendelle appearing daily at Disney’s Hollywood Studios June 17-Sept. 7.
*Cool Thrills Rides –* Guests will find thrills from mild to wild to out of this world in all four Walt Disney World parks. Choose from Seven Dwarfs Mine Train plus Space Mountain, Big Thunder Mountain and Splash Mountain at Magic Kingdom Park; Test Track and Soarin’ at Epcot; Expedition Everest at Disney’s Animal Kingdom; Rock ‘n’ Roller Coaster and Twilight Zone™ Tower of Terror at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
*Star Wars Celebrations *– Guests at Disney’s Hollywood Studios find stars from another galaxy during _Star Wars_ Weekends May 15 – June 14.
*New Restaurants and Shopping –* Throughout the summer, new waterfront dining and boutique shops flow into the Downtown Disney shopping/dining/entertainment district as its transformation into Disney Springscontinues.
*World Showcase Entertainment –* New entertainment acts will appear throughout Epcot World Showcase, which also brings a fresh summery twist on fan favorite, Voices of Liberty.
*Polynesian Village Resort –* The newly reimagined Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort opens with new, first-ever overwater Disney Vacation Club bungalows, perched above the water near Magic Kingdom.
*A Splash at Water Parks –* A cool new deal doubles the fun at Disney’s two iconic water parks – Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon and Disney’s Blizzard Beach.
There’s more to come, so keep an eye on the Disney Parks Blog for future details and information about the “Coolest Summer Ever.” 

Also, later this morning, Erin will be sharing a special announcement from Disneyland Resort right here on the blog.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think someone on this thread asked about this or said they were waiting to hear about a possible 24-hr event.  Just posted on Twitter by WDW:
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...lest-summer-ever-at-walt-disney-world-resort/
> 
> We’re kicking off the summer with an all-night party at the Walt Disney World Resort. Magic Kingdom Park will be open to guests for 24 hours of nonstop fun from 6 a.m.-6 a.m. May 22-23. Guests are invited to dress to show their Disney Side while a selection of favorite attractions, entertainment, merchandise, food and beverages will be on tap all night long to celebrate the start of the “Coolest Summer Ever” at Walt Disney World Resort.
> 
> For the “Coolest Summer Ever,” we’re already planning experiences you won’t want to miss. Here’s an early look at some of the highlights:
> 
> 
> *Frozen Fun –* “Frozen” Summer Fun LIVE will bring Princess Anna, Queen Elsa, Kristof and Olaf with citizens of Arendelle appearing daily at Disney’s Hollywood Studios June 17-Sept. 7.
> *Cool Thrills Rides –* Guests will find thrills from mild to wild to out of this world in all four Walt Disney World parks. Choose from Seven Dwarfs Mine Train plus Space Mountain, Big Thunder Mountain and Splash Mountain at Magic Kingdom Park; Test Track and Soarin’ at Epcot; Expedition Everest at Disney’s Animal Kingdom; Rock ‘n’ Roller Coaster and Twilight Zone™ Tower of Terror at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
> *Star Wars Celebrations *– Guests at Disney’s Hollywood Studios find stars from another galaxy during _Star Wars_ Weekends May 15 – June 14.
> *New Restaurants and Shopping –* Throughout the summer, new waterfront dining and boutique shops flow into the Downtown Disney shopping/dining/entertainment district as its transformation into Disney Springscontinues.
> *World Showcase Entertainment –* New entertainment acts will appear throughout Epcot World Showcase, which also brings a fresh summery twist on fan favorite, Voices of Liberty.
> *Polynesian Village Resort –* The newly reimagined Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort opens with new, first-ever overwater Disney Vacation Club bungalows, perched above the water near Magic Kingdom.
> *A Splash at Water Parks –* A cool new deal doubles the fun at Disney’s two iconic water parks – Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon and Disney’s Blizzard Beach.
> There’s more to come, so keep an eye on the Disney Parks Blog for future details and information about the “Coolest Summer Ever.”
> 
> Also, later this morning, Erin will be sharing a special announcement from Disneyland Resort right here on the blog.


only 2 days in between SWW and FSF  and a whole summer of fireworks at the Studios, this is awesome for the park


----------



## lovethattink

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think someone on this thread asked about this or said they were waiting to hear about a possible 24-hr event.  Just posted on Twitter by WDW:
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...lest-summer-ever-at-walt-disney-world-resort/
> 
> We’re kicking off the summer with an all-night party at the Walt Disney World Resort. Magic Kingdom Park will be open to guests for 24 hours of nonstop fun from 6 a.m.-6 a.m. May 22-23. Guests are invited to dress to show their Disney Side while a selection of favorite attractions, entertainment, merchandise, food and beverages will be on tap all night long to celebrate the start of the “Coolest Summer Ever” at Walt Disney World Resort.
> 
> For the “Coolest Summer Ever,” we’re already planning experiences you won’t want to miss. Here’s an early look at some of the highlights:
> 
> 
> *Frozen Fun –* “Frozen” Summer Fun LIVE will bring Princess Anna, Queen Elsa, Kristof and Olaf with citizens of Arendelle appearing daily at Disney’s Hollywood Studios June 17-Sept. 7.
> *Cool Thrills Rides –* Guests will find thrills from mild to wild to out of this world in all four Walt Disney World parks. Choose from Seven Dwarfs Mine Train plus Space Mountain, Big Thunder Mountain and Splash Mountain at Magic Kingdom Park; Test Track and Soarin’ at Epcot; Expedition Everest at Disney’s Animal Kingdom; Rock ‘n’ Roller Coaster and Twilight Zone™ Tower of Terror at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
> *Star Wars Celebrations *– Guests at Disney’s Hollywood Studios find stars from another galaxy during _Star Wars_ Weekends May 15 – June 14.
> *New Restaurants and Shopping –* Throughout the summer, new waterfront dining and boutique shops flow into the Downtown Disney shopping/dining/entertainment district as its transformation into Disney Springscontinues.
> *World Showcase Entertainment –* New entertainment acts will appear throughout Epcot World Showcase, which also brings a fresh summery twist on fan favorite, Voices of Liberty.
> *Polynesian Village Resort –* The newly reimagined Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort opens with new, first-ever overwater Disney Vacation Club bungalows, perched above the water near Magic Kingdom.
> *A Splash at Water Parks –* A cool new deal doubles the fun at Disney’s two iconic water parks – Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon and Disney’s Blizzard Beach.
> There’s more to come, so keep an eye on the Disney Parks Blog for future details and information about the “Coolest Summer Ever.”
> 
> Also, later this morning, Erin will be sharing a special announcement from Disneyland Resort right here on the blog.



I started a new thread like last year for Frozen Summer Fun! I'm so happy! http://www.disboards.com/threads/ne...our-mk-event-and-fsf-returns-in-june.3388731/


----------



## AuntieK

Our trip will span SWW and FSF.  Looks like I need to go back and look at my itinerary, again!


----------



## Brandiwlf

Did the 24 hour event lower crowds for sww on that day (May 22)? Our is day is Friday and we go to mk on Saturday, hoping for lighter crowds both days because of this! Have too many adrs to try to reschedule plus there's no way my boys could stay up to try to make it to the 24 hour day!


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Did the 24 hour event lower crowds for sww on that day (May 22)? Our is day is Friday and we go to mk on Saturday, hoping for lighter crowds both days because of this! Have too many adrs to try to reschedule plus there's no way my boys could stay up to try to make it to the 24 hour day!


Not really. The daytime crowds for SWW stayed the same last year during the 24 hours event.
EDITED TO ADD: daytime


----------



## memakwed

This is our first SWW. It wasn't intentional we just had to change our trip dates and it falls when we are there. We will do minimal Star wars stuff. However, I have a few questions from what I've read on the SWW thread and other sites. I booked a fantasmic dinner package with the characters for the first showing of fantasmic. Fantasmic appears to be at 9pm. My husband will love the fireworks but that appears to be at 945. Clearly we will not make it to the main str for the fireworks. Is there still a good vantage point over by TOT Fantasmic ect or should I just plan on doing these things on separate evenings? Can you see the fireworks from anywhere in the park? Is the music piped all over the park?
As for the parade my family doesn't like crowds so we would be more apt to stay away from the stage area. Is the stage part an integral part not to be missed or is the parade enjoyable enough to stand on its own and feel like we're not missing out. This is about all we will do Star wars related. We don't desire the autographs,or meet and greets. Maybe the saga of the stars....
Am I missing a must do/can't be missed for this weekend? We will be there for the June 5-7 weekend. Also I know the whole weekend will be busy but what would be the least busiest day? I thought Friday originally but maybe I'm wrong from snippets I've read.


----------



## yulilin3

memakwed said:


> This is our first SWW. It wasn't intentional we just had to change our trip dates and it falls when we are there. We will do minimal Star wars stuff. However, I have a few questions from what I've read on the SWW thread and other sites. I booked a fantasmic dinner package with the characters for the first showing of fantasmic. Fantasmic appears to be at 9pm. My husband will love the fireworks but that appears to be at 945. Clearly we will not make it to the main str for the fireworks. Is there still a good vantage point over by TOT Fantasmic ect or should I just plan on doing these things on separate evenings? Can you see the fireworks from anywhere in the park? Is the music piped all over the park?
> As for the parade my family doesn't like crowds so we would be more apt to stay away from the stage area. Is the stage part an integral part not to be missed or is the parade enjoyable enough to stand on its own and feel like we're not missing out. This is about all we will do Star wars related. We don't desire the autographs,or meet and greets. Maybe the saga of the stars....
> Am I missing a must do/can't be missed for this weekend? We will be there for the June 5-7 weekend. Also I know the whole weekend will be busy but what would be the least busiest day? I thought Friday originally but maybe I'm wrong from snippets I've read.


Fireworks: they don't pump the music all around the park, only on Hollywood Blvd and Around Echo Lake. If you must do the first show of F! they will probably have you exit thru a backstage gate that will put you on Hollywood Blvd by Crossroads (the main entrance) if you find a spot there stay put, if it's incredibly crowded and you have some time make your way down the street using Mickey's of Hollywood (gift shop to your left) and go to Echo Lake by Prime Time. I seriously doubt that you'll have time to get there before the fireworks start but if you're seated toward the top rows of F! and can exit quickly you might make it. I would, again, recommend doing the second F! it will not be busy and you should be able to find a seat after watching the fireworks. 
For the Parade, you can grab a spot anywhere on Hollywood Blvd (the left side as you face the stage is the shady side) and you can enjoy the parade, there's sho much to see that if you need to miss the stage welcome show it won't be a big deal. I would say to watch some videos on youtube to see what the welcome show is about and then you can decide if you want to walk behind the ropes once the parade goes thru.
Least busiest is Friday but not by much.


----------



## lovethattink

Brandiwlf said:


> Did the 24 hour event lower crowds for sww on that day (May 22)? Our is day is Friday and we go to mk on Saturday, hoping for lighter crowds both days because of this! Have too many adrs to try to reschedule plus there's no way my boys could stay up to try to make it to the 24 hour day!



It did for fireworks!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> It did for fireworks!


Thanks!! I know the daytime crowds were about the same, I edited my response


----------



## Brandiwlf

lovethattink said:


> It did for fireworks!


Awesome! Thanks


----------



## jennab113

I really want to do the 24 hour thing, but I already have plans to be down there Weekends 1 and 3, plus I just committed to an extra day off work for the Galactic Gathering.  Off to look at how expensive it would actually be to fly down...


----------



## lovingeire

Brandiwlf said:


> Did the 24 hour event lower crowds for sww on that day (May 22)? Our is day is Friday and we go to mk on Saturday, hoping for lighter crowds both days because of this! Have too many adrs to try to reschedule plus there's no way my boys could stay up to try to make it to the 24 hour day!



I was at DHS the morning of the 24 hour event in 2013 and didn't think it impacted crowds at all.  I actually thought it was more crowded at DHS then it was when I hopped over to MK.


----------



## lovethattink

lovingeire said:


> I was at DHS the morning of the 24 hour event in 2013 and didn't think it impacted crowds at all.  I actually thought it was more crowded at DHS then it was when I hopped over to MK.



It was busy last year too. It began to thin out drastically during the dance party and was really nice for fireworks.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Just their regular names
> 
> Here's the info from last year http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...g-to-star-wars-weekends-starting-may-16-2014/
> Reservations for this year hasn't opened yet but it should be available by the end of this month



I really hope they drop the price of the large statue/figure this year, if not they will have to come up with something other than what I already have or we will skip D-Tech this year (we already have three figures, X-wing Pilot, Stormtrooper and Carbonite)


----------



## Koh1977

Too bad we won't be there for the beginning of Frozen Summer Fun...DD would have LOvED to see Kristoff and Olaf...


----------



## Nhebron

So if I am understanding correctly, it might make sense to go over to DHS Friday (May 22d) night to catch the SW fireworks?  Right now we had Friday as a MK day before knowing about the 24 hr event.


----------



## lovethattink

Nhebron said:


> So if I am understanding correctly, it might make sense to go over to DHS Friday (May 22d) night to catch the SW fireworks?  Right now we had Friday as a MK day before knowing about the 24 hr event.



Yes, unless too many people learned from last year or read this thread


----------



## Reizo

jennab113 said:


> I really want to do the 24 hour thing, but I already have plans to be down there Weekends 1 and 3, plus I just committed to an extra day off work for the Galactic Gathering.  Off to look at how expensive it would actually be to fly down...



I hear you on that.. Trying to make up my mind too!  



Nhebron said:


> So if I am understanding correctly, it might make sense to go over to DHS Friday (May 22d) night to catch the SW fireworks?  Right now we had Friday as a MK day before knowing about the 24 hr event.



See SW Fireworks and go to 24hr event afterwards? I'd do that


----------



## Laura C

memakwed said:


> This is our first SWW. It wasn't intentional we just had to change our trip dates and it falls when we are there. We will do minimal Star wars stuff. However, I have a few questions from what I've read on the SWW thread and other sites. I booked a fantasmic dinner package with the characters for the first showing of fantasmic. Fantasmic appears to be at 9pm. My husband will love the fireworks but that appears to be at 945. Clearly we will not make it to the main str for the fireworks. Is there still a good vantage point over by TOT Fantasmic ect or should I just plan on doing these things on separate evenings? Can you see the fireworks from anywhere in the park? Is the music piped all over the park?
> As for the parade my family doesn't like crowds so we would be more apt to stay away from the stage area. Is the stage part an integral part not to be missed or is the parade enjoyable enough to stand on its own and feel like we're not missing out. This is about all we will do Star wars related. We don't desire the autographs,or meet and greets. Maybe the saga of the stars....
> Am I missing a must do/can't be missed for this weekend? We will be there for the June 5-7 weekend. Also I know the whole weekend will be busy but what would be the least busiest day? I thought Friday originally but maybe I'm wrong from snippets I've read.


Friday 5th June is the day for the 'Gay Days' meet up at DHS, so it may be busier that day I haven't been this time of year before so maybe someone can shed some light as to whether it makes the parks much busier than normal on the gay days at each park? X


----------



## lovethattink

Laura C said:


> Friday 5th June is the day for the 'Gay Days' meet up at DHS, so it may be busier that day I haven't been this time of year before so maybe someone can shed some light as to whether it makes the parks much busier than normal on the gay days at each park? X



It usually doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Felipe4

Laura C said:


> Friday 5th June is the day for the 'Gay Days' meet up at DHS, so it may be busier that day I haven't been this time of year before so maybe someone can shed some light as to whether it makes the parks much busier than normal on the gay days at each park? X



I went last year during Star Wars weekends (didn't even know it was Star Wars weekend until we got there, having not personally gone in 10 years previously, and saw a program someone had dropped that said we had JUST missed Mark Hamil! AUGH!). The parks were fairly crowded on that Saturday, but it seemed more of the Star Wars fans draw and general weekend crowds than Gay Days (though I'm sure some was a combo of all). We also didn't know about Gay Days until Sunday when we were drinking around the world at Epcot. Way more people were celebrating there.


----------



## Skywise

Laura C said:


> Friday 5th June is the day for the 'Gay Days' meet up at DHS, so it may be busier that day I haven't been this time of year before so maybe someone can shed some light as to whether it makes the parks much busier than normal on the gay days at each park? X



I was there that Friday it was far FAR more crowded because of Mark Hamill's appearance than it was because of Gay Days.  The parade route was filled up by 9:30am.


----------



## bjmort

So still no info about my the fourth we with you? Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Brandiwlf

I just saw an article that says they added pm emh at hs last year on the 24 hour day? Can anyone confirm and do you think that will happen again, that would be awesome!!!!


----------



## Dugette

Nhebron said:


> So if I am understanding correctly, it might make sense to go over to DHS Friday (May 22d) night to catch the SW fireworks?  Right now we had Friday as a MK day before knowing about the 24 hr event.


Are the MK fireworks a special/different show than normal? Is that why people are going there and making DHS less crowded? Or is it just the 24-hour day luring them away? Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

bjmort said:


> So still no info about my the fourth we with you? Anyone heard anything?



Not a word...


----------



## Laura C

I can't wait to find out what celebs are going to be there in June! X


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> I just saw an article that says they added pm emh at hs last year on the 24 hour day? Can anyone confirm and do you think that will happen again, that would be awesome!!!!


DHS had EMH until 1am last year during the 24 hour event (that Friday) it's possible this will happen again


----------



## yulilin3

Laura C said:


> I can't wait to find out what celebs are going to be there in June! X


Me too. Hopefully the rumors are true and they'll announce it by the end of the month


----------



## Koh1977

Might sway me to book the FtF package or not depending on celebrities and how the parade viewing will be...


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> Might sway me to book the FtF package or not depending on celebrities and how the parade viewing will be...


Maybe they'll announce celebrities and then FtF so people can decide if it's worth it to them


----------



## Monykalyn

Koh1977 said:


> Might sway me to book the FtF package or not depending on celebrities and how the parade viewing will be...



It is what I am waiting for as well as technically our trip is from June 1-13 - we could do Friday June 12 as an extra SW day depending on celebrity...really hope they announce celebrity first


----------



## yulilin3

So I have a confession, I've never been to any of the 24 hour events that they've done at MK I guess I value my sleep too much  of course the day after I'm kicking myself for not going. So this year I'm doing it. Thinking of going around 2am to MK and from there heading to DHS for SWW.  So if you see me and I'm acting like a zombie you'll know why


----------



## ConnieB

OT for SWW, but not for Star Wars.....anyone else going to Star Wars Celebration Anaheim next month?  I just got an email that I've been accepted to work the Convention!    Yipee.....Stars Wars in April, May and June for our family!


----------



## yulilin3

ConnieB said:


> OT for SWW, but not for Star Wars.....anyone else going to Star Wars Celebration Anaheim next month?  I just got an email that I've been accepted to work the Convention!    Yipee.....Stars Wars in April, May and June for our family!


lucky duck  I know @The Sunrise Student and I think @lovethattink  are going


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> lucky duck  I know @The Sunrise Student and I think @lovethattink  are going



The Tink family isn't going.  But we wanted to!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Oops sorry, I thought you were


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Oops sorry, I thought you were



We had given it serious consideration.  But if I remember correctly it was a week blocked out for dh to take vacation.


----------



## lovethattink

We are doing Galactic Gathering.


----------



## Flatt

bjmort said:


> So still no info about my the fourth we with you? Anyone heard anything?


Usually May the Forth and Revenge of the Fifth are pretty quiet events.  No major announcements.... BUT there has been Limited Edition Pins and Shirts over the past few years.  They also have a few characters out.  If I remember correctly we did't hear anything about it till just a week or two before and even that was just rumors.

Regardless, IF I'm off work that day, I'll drive up just in case!


----------



## bjmort

Flatt said:


> Usually May the Forth and Revenge of the Fifth are pretty quiet events.  No major announcements.... BUT there has been Limited Edition Pins and Shirts over the past few years.  They also have a few characters out.  If I remember correctly we did't hear anything about it till just a week or two before and even that was just rumors.
> 
> Regardless, IF I'm off work that day, I'll drive up just in case!



They ran symphony in the sky last year for it so fingers crossed the do again.


----------



## lovethattink

bjmort said:


> They ran symphony in the sky last year for it so fingers crossed the do again.



No fireworks in 2014, but there was in 2014 for Limited Time Magic. We were at both! The limited time magic year was the best


----------



## yulilin3

Yeah, no fireworks last year. Just some pins and shirts and a couple of characters


----------



## drlaurafsu

We usually head to 24 hr event at 3am, stay until close then o'hana (already booked just in case) for 730 breakfast then back to MK as long as DS lasts! Might try pool/nap then head out to a park Sat pm too. But need to be up early for HS again on Sunday.


----------



## jennab113

Between Southwest points and credit I had, I was able to get a round trip flight to Orlando for Thursday-Sunday for the 24 hour event for less than $50 total and made a reservation at All-Star Sports (the cheapest resort available, though I do like that resort).  So that will also give me a chance to do at least an afternoon/evening on Saturday at SWW!


----------



## tinkerpea

I'm wondering if they will do anything special on disney cruise may 4th sailing due to the may the fourth be with you.
Not holding out much hope,but would be neat.


----------



## Itinkso

ibela has posted some cancelations on the Roll Call thread if you would like to coordinate with her:



ibela said:


> Sadly I can no longer go weekend 3 as planned. I have a Sci Fi breakfast for 2 on 5/29 @ 9:20am and the H&V Star Wars dinner for 2 on 5/29 @ 6:20pm. If anyone wants these reservations, please pm me to coordinate a time to help increase your chances of getting these reservations. If I don't get any takers in the next few days, I'll just cancel.
> 
> May the force be with the rest of you!


----------



## coluk003

..........


----------



## coluk003

ConnieB said:


> OT for SWW, but not for Star Wars.....anyone else going to Star Wars Celebration Anaheim next month?  I just got an email that I've been accepted to work the Convention!    Yipee.....Stars Wars in April, May and June for our family!



me me me all 4 days


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ConnieB said:


> OT for SWW, but not for Star Wars.....anyone else going to Star Wars Celebration Anaheim next month?  I just got an email that I've been accepted to work the Convention!    Yipee.....Stars Wars in April, May and June for our family!



YEAH we will see you there... you'll have to keep me posted on where you are


----------



## BobaFettFan

Thank you SWW for distracting jjjjuuuusssttt enough people so my wife and I could grab an early A&E fastpass.  It was the only day of our trip that was open.  Not even the Tuesday.


----------



## Flatt

ConnieB said:


> OT for SWW, but not for Star Wars.....anyone else going to Star Wars Celebration Anaheim next month?  I just got an email that I've been accepted to work the Convention!    Yipee.....Stars Wars in April, May and June for our family!


Yep!  My Best Friend and I are heading out to Cali for it!!  It'll be my 3rd Celebrations and I can't wait!


----------



## yulilin3

TBT Some pics from 2010, the only year  that Jeremy Bulloch hosted, when the parade went all the way down to the ST gates and the welcome show was in the JTA stage:


----------



## Dugette

Thanks for the 2010 flashback! That's the other year we attended SWW - about time we get back after 5 years! 

(If anyone is dying to see more pics of 2010, I have a TR for that one in my signature).


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> TBT Some pics from 2010, the only year  that Jeremy Bulloch hosted, when the parade went all the way down to the ST gates and the welcome show was in the JTA stage:
> View attachment 81927 View attachment 81928 View attachment 81929 View attachment 81930 View attachment 81931 View attachment 81932 View attachment 81933 View attachment 81934



Behind your dd in the parade,  it sure looks like my oldest son!  Doesn't it?


----------



## yulilin3

Dugette said:


> Thanks for the 2010 flashback! That's the other year we attended SWW - about time we get back after 5 years!
> 
> (If anyone is dying to see more pics of 2010, I have a TR for that one in my signature).


A fellow Studios Centraler (I know that's not a word) did you ever go to Lunch with Chaos at Mama Melrose with us? You guys look familiar


----------



## Dugette

yulilin3 said:


> A fellow Studios Centraler (I know that's not a word) did you ever go to Lunch with Chaos at Mama Melrose with us? You guys look familiar


Never been to Mama Melrose, actually. But we've spent enough time in the parks, so maybe we've seen each other around?


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> TBT Some pics from 2010, the only year  that Jeremy Bulloch hosted, when the parade went all the way down to the ST gates and the welcome show was in the JTA stage:
> View attachment 81927 View attachment 81928 View attachment 81929 View attachment 81930 View attachment 81931 View attachment 81932 View attachment 81933 View attachment 81934



LOVE your DD's dress!


----------



## Koh1977

jennab113 said:


> Between Southwest points and credit I had, I was able to get a round trip flight to Orlando for Thursday-Sunday for the 24 hour event for less than $50 total and made a reservation at All-Star Sports (the cheapest resort available, though I do like that resort).  So that will also give me a chance to do at least an afternoon/evening on Saturday at SWW!



What do you like about ASSp?  Thinking of flying in Friday night instead of Saturday afternoon so I was looking at options for Friday night.  (cheap would be good)


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> LOVE your DD's dress!


Thank you. My sister made it for her.


----------



## jennab113

Koh1977 said:


> What do you like about ASSp?  Thinking of flying in Friday night instead of Saturday afternoon so I was looking at options for Friday night.  (cheap would be good)


Cheap is always a plus, so I like that it has allowed me to make as many trips as I have this year.  I'm a big sports fan, so I thought the theming was really fun. I stayed at Pop last week and it felt so much more spread out than ASSp.  I was in the 90s section and walking to the buses/food took forever.  Even being pretty far away (in the basketball section) at ASSp, it still didn't feel like that far of a walk.  The rooms are a little smaller, but by myself or with my BFF, it's been a perfect size.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Thank you. My sister made it for her.



Your dd looks great and your sister did a fantastic job! 

There's no way that boy could have been my son. Though it's the same costume he wore and jj has worn the top every year since. I think ds' last parade was around 2005.


----------



## lovethattink

jennab113 said:


> Cheap is always a plus, so I like that it has allowed me to make as many trips as I have this year.  I'm a big sports fan, so I thought the theming was really fun. I stayed at Pop last week and it felt so much more spread out than ASSp.  I was in the 90s section and walking to the buses/food took forever.  Even being pretty far away (in the basketball section) at ASSp, it still didn't feel like that far of a walk.  The rooms are a little smaller, but by myself or with my BFF, it's been a perfect size.



I like the value resorts. Stayed at All Star Music in December.  But most value stays have been at pop in the 50's section.


----------



## AuntieK

A bunch of Star Wars stuff is on Zulily today including shirts.


----------



## HCinKC

Oh man, those kids are in some serious Jedi costumes. I made ODS one for Halloween, but he is already outgrowing the tunic, etc, so I am making a new one for the trip. I better step up my game and get linen rather than the XXL adult t-shirt I cheated with for Halloween. Actually, I just need to start something. I am also making him a SW string backpack and rain ponchos for all of us (sadly not SW). We are coming up on the 60 day mark, so I need to get my rear in gear!


----------



## HCinKC

AuntieK said:


> A bunch of Star Wars stuff is on Zulily today including shirts.


Oh, I am so glad you reminded me. I saw the upcoming list yesterday but had already forgotten lol.


----------



## msmama

AuntieK said:


> A bunch of Star Wars stuff is on Zulily today including shirts.


Can't look.  Can't buy anything else until SWW!!  

But...

Do they have special Star Wars Autograph books every year?  Are they available on the Disney store website before SWW?  Can I buy them places other than Darth Mall?


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Can't look.  Can't buy anything else until SWW!!
> 
> But...
> 
> Do they have special Star Wars Autograph books every year?  Are they available on the Disney store website before SWW?  Can I buy them places other than Darth Mall?


they have an autograph book with the logo but they don't sell them in advance or at the Disney Store. You will find them at the gift shops that are outside the gates of DHS on the mornings of SWW, they open these about 30 minutes before the park opens


----------



## drlaurafsu

The autograph books are the kind that hold pictures so not nearly enough pages. I am making ds one with our photos from previous years.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

There's a H&V Star Wars dinner on 5/22 available online for party of 2 if anyone is looking

I am getting SOOOOO excited for SWW to hurry up and get here!!


----------



## kmcdougan

OK, can't find my post from last year with my simple tips for having an awesome time at SWW, so, going to have to recreate it off the top of my head:

1.  Hydrate. I'm from south Louisiana, so, just being outdoors can solve that problem for me. We have gills most of the year. However, not everyone is blessed to be from the best part of the country and may not know how to handle hot and humid. Very simple. drink plenty of water and an occasional PowerAde/Gatorade. Soda will dehydrate you (caffeine is a diuretic and excess sugar will not quench thirst - negative feedback loop here). Alcoholic beverages will not do it either (when alcohol processes, it generates water, which is cast off as waste, and it uses water to process, too) - you will end up loopy and severely dehydrated. Water will replace fluids, and, if you are sweating quite a bit, the sports drink will replace electrolytes. This is a huge safety tip. Do not be that guy having to take a trip to the hospital in Celebration. Not fun.

2.  Patience. It will be crowded and there will be plenty of people trying to get where you want to be. Just be cool. Make friends with those around you, crack jokes, whatever. But, whichever you choose, just be patient with the whole thing. The cast members are doing the best they can. They are getting just about as overwhelmed and frustrated as you are. No need to ramp up the situation by losing your cool. 

3.  Have a plan. There is so much to see and do, you will not see all of it. Accept this fact now. Form a plan with a prioritization of what you really want to do, and work down to the things that are not as important. This will help you figure out a strategy that can work. This is my 5th trip. Every time I had a plan, and every time I have had an awesome time, even though I did not get to do everything every day.It is perfectly OK to miss some things. Each day on the same weekend will be identical, so, if you have multiple days on a weekend, spread it out. It can make seeing everything in a weekend much more feasible, and you can probably enjoy your trip without feeling you are ripping and running all the time.

4.  Semper Gumby.  Be flexible. With all that is going on, there are so many moving parts to SWW that something will not work according to plan at some point. This may be on Disney's side, may be your family, may be another family nearby which affects you, it may be the weather. Anything can, and anything WILL happen. By having a plan, and being flexible (usually having backup plans), you can still see and do stuff and have an awesome time. BY being flexible, you can relax, enjoy your trip, and not annoy your travel mates. 

5. Hydrate. Important enough it bears repeating. This is easy to forget when you are running from one show to another, to the merch venue, to character meets, to your dining reservations, to the parade. Remember, just about every place that has fountain drinks WILL give you a cup of ice water if you ask. There are plenty of water fountains all over. If I see any passed out people from dehydration while I am walking around, I WILL dump ice water on you while I call for assistance. OK, maybe not, but I will want to to wake you up. Don't be that guy.

Minor corollaries to keep in mind:

FastPass - use it wisely, but use it where you can. It does help

501st Legion - I know this VERY well. This will be my third year marching. The 501st, while in the parade, is considered to be in character as a "military unit" We will not wave, smile, respond, or in any other way acknowledge any of you awesome people watching us. Don't be offended. Disney asks us to be characters for them, and just like Mickey, Donald, the princesses, or any other character, we have to STAY in character while we are on stage. That being said, you will not see us walking around the parks in our costumes (we are generally asked not to do so by Disney). We will likely have shirts, hats, vests, patches, lanyards or name tags which will identify us as 501st. Please, ask us any questions you have about the organization, what we do, how to join, etc. We love talking about it and will spend hours (if you lets us) doing just that.  Most of this is the same for the Rebel Legion guys, except they can smile and wave during the parade. Good guys. Meh. LOL.

I think that is the best I can give right now. Probably more later. I'll be happy to answer any questions you may have.

Ash


----------



## jennab113

Some info on Star Wars VIII and the first spin off from StarWars.com!  So exciting!
The spinoff is called Rogue One and will star Felicity Jones.  It comes out December 16, 2016
Ep VIII comes out May 26, 2017


----------



## mom2febgirls

I have a 10:20 Galactic Breakfast on May 15 for 5 I will be cancelling if anyone is interested.


----------



## mexxican

This will be my 1st trip to WDW and SWW, so we're arriving on 5/12 and getting the SW character dining & JTA out of the way on 5/13. My FP+ window opens up at midnight and I need recommendations on what time to schedule them during SWW if we decide to leave HS and go to another park. What's the schedule like between the parade and fireworks? I need to see the fireworks on Friday b/c we have a Royal Table ADR for late Sat night. Or do people not plan around FP those days? Again, never been


----------



## jar

Thought I had SWW all planned out but then saw that WDW announced the 24-hour MK event.  So tempting!  We arrive around dinnertime on Friday evening (if flight on time) and figured we'd get to sleep early and be at DHS by 7am and spend all day Saturday there.   Now I'm wondering if we want to go to MK when we arrive Friday night til we drop, sleep in Saturday then go to EP and do SWW on Sunday.  Or something else.  And just 10 days or so to figure out before FP+ window.

Haven't been to SWW for three years.  Can anyone give me a rough schedule of one-time events like parade, fireworks, shows, etc. that we would want to schedule around?  If we aren't there really early, DS won't be upset if we don't get autographs (unless Mark Hamill shows up again).


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> This will be my 1st trip to WDW and SWW, so we're arriving on 5/12 and getting the SW character dining & JTA out of the way on 5/13. My FP+ window opens up at midnight and I need recommendations on what time to schedule them during SWW if we decide to leave HS and go to another park. What's the schedule like between the parade and fireworks? I need to see the fireworks on Friday b/c we have a Royal Table ADR for late Sat night. Or do people not plan around FP those days? Again, never been


First of all I'm not sure if the fp for the SWW shows will be available tomorrow but if they are can you please let us know.
The schedule of SWW things after the parade looked like this last year:
Parade 11:30am
Behind the Force show 1:45pm
Stars of the Saga show 3:15pm (stormtrooper pre show, 3:30pm actual show)
Visit to the Maul or My Short Story (only if Park or Davis come back) 5pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm if there's no 5pm show 7:30pm if there was a 5 pm show
Fireworks at 9:30pm
I'm not sure what are you planning on doing rides-wise. Let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## yulilin3

jar said:


> Thought I had SWW all planned out but then saw that WDW announced the 24-hour MK event.  So tempting!  We arrive around dinnertime on Friday evening (if flight on time) and figured we'd get to sleep early and be at DHS by 7am and spend all day Saturday there.   Now I'm wondering if we want to go to MK when we arrive Friday night til we drop, sleep in Saturday then go to EP and do SWW on Sunday.  Or something else.  And just 10 days or so to figure out before FP+ window.
> 
> Haven't been to SWW for three years.  Can anyone give me a rough schedule of one-time events like parade, fireworks, shows, etc. that we would want to schedule around?  If we aren't there really early, DS won't be upset if we don't get autographs (unless Mark Hamill shows up again).


see post above for shedule from last year. Mark Hamill didn't do autographs he was in the parade and then in his show A Conversation with Mark Hamill.
You could leave SWW for Sunday the only thing I would say is just keep an eye on the weather, you don't want to leave it for Sunday and then have the rain wash all of your plans out


----------



## OZMom

mom2febgirls said:


> I have a 10:20 Galactic Breakfast on May 15 for 5 I will be cancelling if anyone is interested.



I would love this if you still have it? Thank You!


----------



## msmama

I don't plan on doing celeb autographs, but...

When are the autograph sessions?  Do all celebs sign for the same amount of time? (I was reading page 1 about how some celebs get through standby lines).  

Also, where are they (assuming they don't move them like they seem to be moving everything else)?  Is it an area that should be avoided or do the wristbands seem to not let extra crowds build up?


----------



## kmcdougan

On the issue of the parade, I cannot officially confirm or deny anything. I have heard that the Legions have been invited to participate again. But, unless or until I see something formal, that is purely conjecture.

Ash


----------



## mexxican

yulilin3 said:


> First of all I'm not sure if the fp for the SWW shows will be available tomorrow but if they are can you please let us know.
> The schedule of SWW things after the parade looked like this last year:
> Parade 11:30am
> Behind the Force show 1:45pm
> Stars of the Saga show 3:15pm (stormtrooper pre show, 3:30pm actual show)
> Visit to the Maul or My Short Story (only if Park or Davis come back) 5pm
> Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm if there's no 5pm show 7:30pm if there was a 5 pm show
> Fireworks at 9:30pm
> I'm not sure what are you planning on doing rides-wise. Let me know if you have any other questions


Hmm, I didn't think about the possibility of using FP+ for shows at SWW. We were thinking about heading over to AK in the afternoon (maybe after Stars of the Saga on Friday) and using FP+ for rides there before heading back to HS for fireworks. We were planning on riding everything at HS earlier in the week. It's so hard to try to decide where to go on Sat PM because we don't know if we'd want to hit Epcot again or just hang out in MK until our 9:40 ADR. What were the times of the Feel the Force dining package last year in case we manage to get a reservation.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> I don't plan on doing celeb autographs, but...
> 
> When are the autograph sessions?  Do all celebs sign for the same amount of time? (I was reading page 1 about how some celebs get through standby lines).
> 
> Also, where are they (assuming they don't move them like they seem to be moving everything else)?  Is it an area that should be avoided or do the wristbands seem to not let extra crowds build up?


the 2 visiting celebrities usually have 3 sessions, one hour long each, it has been at 10am, 1:30pm and 4:30pm
the voice actor has 3, one hour long, at 10am, 4:30pm and 6pm
Host just one session at 10am
Ashley Eckstein only one session at 3pm
They have been around Echo Lake in tents so that people could just walk up, outside their area and get a picture but there are rumors that the autograph session will be moving indoors into the old American Idol Experience audition areas.


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> Hmm, I didn't think about the possibility of using FP+ for shows at SWW. We were thinking about heading over to AK in the afternoon (maybe after Stars of the Saga on Friday) and using FP+ for rides there before heading back to HS for fireworks. We were planning on riding everything at HS earlier in the week. It's so hard to try to decide where to go on Sat PM because we don't know if we'd want to hit Epcot again or just hang out in MK until our 9:40 ADR. What were the times of the Feel the Force dining package last year in case we manage to get a reservation.


FtF is not a dining package, the parade viewing opened around 10:30am and the fireworks viewing/dessert party opened around 8pm


----------



## jar

yulilin3 said:


> see post above for shedule from last year. Mark Hamill didn't do autographs he was in the parade and then in his show A Conversation with Mark Hamill.
> You could leave SWW for Sunday the only thing I would say is just keep an eye on the weather, you don't want to leave it for Sunday and then have the rain wash all of your plans out



Thanks.  Good point re rain.  When we went 3 years ago, it poured for a few hours on Saturday (after DS was picked for the parade!) so we had to rearrange Sunday to come back so he could try to get in the parade since it was cancelled the day before (he was!).


----------



## yulilin3

Here's a video that shows you that anyone can come up to the tent and just get a picture or video of the visiting celebs, if they move inside this will not be possible




As you can see Peter Mayhew met inside lastyear because of his health. I think it would be great for the celebs and people with fp if it was inside but it would be a loss for people that couldn't get a fp or had no clue how to. I'm kinda torn on this one


----------



## mexxican

yulilin3 said:


> FtF is not a dining package, the parade viewing opened around 10:30am and the fireworks viewing/dessert party opened around 8pm


Ok, thanks, I remembered it included dessert but I was afraid I was getting it confused with Tomorrowland terrace. I'm trying to process way too much information about WDW & SWW before choosing my FP+ and it's all running together.


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> Ok, thanks, I remembered it included dessert but I was afraid I was getting it confused with Tomorrowland terrace. I'm trying to process way too much information about WDW & SWW before choosing my FP+ and it's all running together.


yeah it can be a challenge planning your first trip. If you have any questions at all about this event let us know. You can tell us what exactly you want to do on your SWW day and we can figure it out


----------



## mexxican

yulilin3 said:


> yeah it can be a challenge planning your first trip. If you have any questions at all about this event let us know. You can tell us what exactly you want to do on your SWW day and we can figure it out


How does the D-Tech Me reservation fit into everything? Are those times scattered throughout the day too?


----------



## mom2febgirls

OZMom said:


> I would love this if you still have it? Thank You!


 
Sorry I got called in to a meeting.  I will cancel it right now.


----------



## Artax

yulilin3 said:


> First of all I'm not sure if the fp for the SWW shows will be available tomorrow but if they are can you please let us know.
> The schedule of SWW things after the parade looked like this last year:
> Parade 11:30am
> Behind the Force show 1:45pm
> Stars of the Saga show 3:15pm (stormtrooper pre show, 3:30pm actual show)
> Visit to the Maul or My Short Story (only if Park or Davis come back) 5pm
> Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm if there's no 5pm show 7:30pm if there was a 5 pm show
> Fireworks at 9:30pm
> I'm not sure what are you planning on doing rides-wise. Let me know if you have any other questions



I am in my 60 day window and the FP+ for the SWW shows are not listed yet. I will keep an eye out, but I am sure it will be posted here shortly after they show up. Were they not released after the offsite 30 day window last year? I thought they were.


----------



## saundedj

Hi Everyone - Just booked the VIP Ultimate Day Star Wars for June 12th.  I did receive a confirmation email after booking. I was asked if I had a current reservation for a Disney resort (yup) , and if I had done any tours last year (nope).  I did need to mention that I was paying with a Disney Visa - was not asked up front.

Information provided:

- Be at the park by 6:45am
 -Shopping opportunity at Darth Mall at 7:15 am (approx. 10-15 minutes to shop before doors would open)
Two areas for shopping (1 with standard merchandise offered at various locations inside and outside Disney and 1 for collectible/limited edition).  It was hinted that some artists would be there signing their merchandise).
- Meet n Greet with Darth Vadar after shopping
- Breakfast at H&V (was told continental and I didn't ask any other questions). 
- Visit several park attractions (Toy Story, Rock-n-Roller Coaster, and Tower of Terror mentioned).
- Proceed to exclusive area for parade
- Lunch at Mama Melrose (selections to be made first thing in the morning).
- Escorted to shows (no mention of how many - stated that details were still being worked out) (hinted that clips from new movie would be shown)
- Stated that tour would be over at 4pm ( on our own until fireworks)
- I was told to be back in the park by 8pm for the final show/fireworks/dessert party
- I was told additional details would be provided 10-14 days before my scheduled tour.


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> How does the D-Tech Me reservation fit into everything? Are those times scattered throughout the day too?


They have availability at all times, same hours as Darth's Mall, each session lasts about 10 minutes



Artax said:


> I am in my 60 day window and the FP+ for the SWW shows are not listed yet. I will keep an eye out, but I am sure it will be posted here shortly after they show up. Were they not released after the offsite 30 day window last year? I thought they were.


Yeah they were released the first week of May


----------



## yulilin3

saundedj said:


> Hi Everyone - Just booked the VIP Ultimate Day Star Wars for June 12th.  I did receive a confirmation email after booking. I was asked if I had a current reservation for a Disney resort (yup) , and if I had done any tours last year (nope).  I did need to mention that I was paying with a Disney Visa - was not asked up front.
> 
> Information provided:
> 
> - Be at the park by 6:45am
> -Shopping opportunity at Darth Mall at 7:15 am (approx. 10-15 minutes to shop before doors would open)
> Two areas for shopping (1 with standard merchandise offered at various locations inside and outside Disney and 1 for collectible/limited edition).  It was hinted that some artists would be there signing their merchandise).
> - Meet n Greet with Darth Vadar after shopping
> - *Breakfast at H&V* (was told continental and I didn't ask any other questions).
> - Visit several park attractions (Toy Story, Rock-n-Roller Coaster, and Tower of Terror mentioned).
> - Proceed to exclusive area for parade
> - Lunch at Mama Melrose (selections to be made first thing in the morning).
> - Escorted to shows (no mention of how many - stated that details were still being worked out) (hinted that clips from new movie would be shown)
> - Stated that tour would be over at 4pm ( on our own until fireworks)
> - I was told to be back in the park by 8pm for the final show/fireworks/dessert party
> - I was told additional details would be provided 10-14 days before my scheduled tour.


Breakfast is at Brown Derby since H&V does the Disney Jr. character breakfast, and it will include hot items


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

saundedj said:


> Hi Everyone - Just booked the VIP Ultimate Day Star Wars for June 12th.  I did receive a confirmation email after booking. I was asked if I had a current reservation for a Disney resort (yup) , and if I had done any tours last year (nope).  I did need to mention that I was paying with a Disney Visa - was not asked up front.
> 
> Information provided:
> 
> - Be at the park by 6:45am
> -Shopping opportunity at Darth Mall at 7:15 am (approx. 10-15 minutes to shop before doors would open)
> Two areas for shopping (1 with standard merchandise offered at various locations inside and outside Disney and 1 for collectible/limited edition).  It was hinted that some artists would be there signing their merchandise).
> - Meet n Greet with Darth Vadar after shopping
> - Breakfast at H&V (was told continental and I didn't ask any other questions).
> - Visit several park attractions (Toy Story, Rock-n-Roller Coaster, and Tower of Terror mentioned).
> - Proceed to exclusive area for parade
> - Lunch at Mama Melrose (selections to be made first thing in the morning).
> - Escorted to shows (no mention of how many - stated that details were still being worked out) (hinted that clips from new movie would be shown)
> - Stated that tour would be over at 4pm ( on our own until fireworks)
> - I was told to be back in the park by 8pm for the final show/fireworks/dessert party
> - I was told additional details would be provided 10-14 days before my scheduled tour.



Am I the only one who wants more than 15min to shop?!?!


----------



## jesemeca

Does anyone have a picture of the map and schedule from weekend one of last year? I will be able to book my FP's in a few days and would like to have some idea of what times would be good to book them for. Thanks!


----------



## coluk003

jesemeca said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the map and schedule from weekend one of last year? I will be able to book my FP's in a few days and would like to have some idea of what times would be good to book them for. Thanks!


 Of course this year could be different but i think FP for DHS can be made for SWW 30 days prior but that can and might change


----------



## jesemeca

coluk003 said:


> Of course this year could be different but i think FP for DHS can be made for SWW 30 days prior but that can and might change


I meant for making my regular FP. I want to plan them around the Star Wars activities.


----------



## mexxican

saundedj said:


> Hi Everyone - Just booked the VIP Ultimate Day Star Wars for June 12th.  I did receive a confirmation email after booking. I was asked if I had a current reservation for a Disney resort (yup) , and if I had done any tours last year (nope).  I did need to mention that I was paying with a Disney Visa - was not asked up front.
> 
> Information provided:
> 
> - Be at the park by 6:45am
> -Shopping opportunity at Darth Mall at 7:15 am (approx. 10-15 minutes to shop before doors would open)
> Two areas for shopping (1 with standard merchandise offered at various locations inside and outside Disney and 1 for collectible/limited edition).  It was hinted that some artists would be there signing their merchandise).
> - Meet n Greet with Darth Vadar after shopping
> - Breakfast at H&V (was told continental and I didn't ask any other questions).
> - Visit several park attractions (Toy Story, Rock-n-Roller Coaster, and Tower of Terror mentioned).
> - Proceed to exclusive area for parade
> - Lunch at Mama Melrose (selections to be made first thing in the morning).
> - Escorted to shows (no mention of how many - stated that details were still being worked out) (hinted that clips from new movie would be shown)
> - Stated that tour would be over at 4pm ( on our own until fireworks)
> - I was told to be back in the park by 8pm for the final show/fireworks/dessert party
> - I was told additional details would be provided 10-14 days before my scheduled tour.


Just booked that package too for 5/15. It gives me everything I wanted except Chewbacca & Dtech but it also frees up my Saturday for AK if necessary . Now to explain it to the wife...


----------



## yulilin3

jesemeca said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the map and schedule from weekend one of last year? I will be able to book my FP's in a few days and would like to have some idea of what times would be good to book them for. Thanks!


Sorry, I'm out of the house but on the first page you can find the link to last year's thread. All the info is on the first page of that one. Last year fp for sww shows were released the first week of May


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> Just booked that package too for 5/15. It gives me everything I wanted except Chewbacca & Dtech but it also frees up my Saturday for AK if necessary . Now to explain it to the wife...


Try using a Jedi mind trick


----------



## Laura C

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I the only one who wants more than 15min to shop?!?!


Think we should get about an hour in Darths Mall, as I got told breakfast is at 8:15, x


----------



## yulilin3

jesemeca said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the map and schedule from weekend one of last year? I will be able to book my FP's in a few days and would like to have some idea of what times would be good to book them for. Thanks!


Just got back home, here's the link to the schedule from weekend one last year http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/star...schedule-for-the-2014-star-wars-weekends-.htm


----------



## The Sunrise Student

mexxican said:


> This will be my 1st trip to WDW and SWW, so we're arriving on 5/12 and getting the SW character dining & JTA out of the way on 5/13. My FP+ window opens up at midnight and I need recommendations on what time to schedule them during SWW if we decide to leave HS and go to another park. What's the schedule like between the parade and fireworks? I need to see the fireworks on Friday b/c we have a Royal Table ADR for late Sat night. Or do people not plan around FP those days? Again, never been



The shows will have FP but you can't get them until later so get whatever FP you would like now, and prepare to have a plan to reorganize when they do. My window opens up at midnight on Saturday (we are arriving 2 days after you) and we are booking things as if we didn't have shows that day then shifting later.

Best advise I can give you is have the first page of this thread up. Use the best guess times for events you know you are going to want to be at and then schedule around them.

Couple fun tips... 501st members (who aren't going shopping at Darth Mall) seem to love to hit up TSMM right at rope drop if they are there to enjoy and march that day... Even before I joined 501st I met so many of them waiting in the section to the right  waiting for preentry show and just running over, walking, I mean walking over  and waiting in line at TSMM. Why might you ask do these bad guys  go straight to TSMM, one they love it (they compare scores later) and two they know everyone else is signing up for JTA or running over to Darth Mall to shop, or getting in line to see Chewie, that means the line for TSMM is shorter at that time and you do not need a FP. Same holds true for TT and RnR.

Rope drop people know the deal, and this holds true at all parks... figure out what the hot rides are on your to do list, find the most direct path, hit those up... your first FP shouldn't even begin until late morning if you do this right 

Now Non-rope drop folks, use those FP wisely because by the time you get to the park it will be very full...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Artax said:


> I am in my 60 day window and the FP+ for the SWW shows are not listed yet. I will keep an eye out, but I am sure it will be posted here shortly after they show up. Were they not released after the offsite 30 day window last year? I thought they were.



Schedule your FP+ now anyway, you can always change things once the shows are listed.


----------



## saundedj

yulilin3 said:


> Breakfast is at Brown Derby since H&V does the Disney Jr. character breakfast, and it will include hot items



Thanks for the noticing my error Yulilin!  I wrote down Brown Derby and typed H&V.....  Happy Fingers


----------



## Nhebron

Just scored an ADR for Galactic Breakfast.  It's amazing how excited I got for the opportunity to spend $100+ on breakfast.


----------



## yulilin3

Nhebron said:


> Just scored an ADR for Galactic Breakfast.  It's amazing how excited I got for the opportunity to spend $100+ on breakfast.


Only at Disney


----------



## mom2febgirls

We really want to see the parade but I doubt we'll be lining up more than 30 minutes prior.  Is there a spot we can get a decent view at that time?


----------



## coluk003

i know this was answered before, but for all the jawas in the world i cant find the information   Are all the shows tier 1 Fp?


----------



## Itinkso

coluk003 said:


> i know this was answered before, but for all the jawas in the world i cant find the information   Are all the shows tier 1 Fp?


Yes.


----------



## Nhebron

Does Star Tours become a tier 1 ride during SWW?


----------



## Itinkso

Nhebron said:


> Does Star Tours become a tier 1 ride during SWW?


No, it remains as a Tier 2 attraction. First thing in the morning, there isn't a line.


----------



## yulilin3

mom2febgirls said:


> We really want to see the parade but I doubt we'll be lining up more than 30 minutes prior.  Is there a spot we can get a decent view at that time?



A couple of suggestions:
1.- Try the area where the parade first comes out by the old Sid's (Crossroads area) or any sunny side of Hollywood Blvd. I seriously wouldn't do a sunny area more than 30 min. keep in mind it's 30 mins. waiting and then the parade is about 15 minutes long. That's a long time in the sun
2.- If you just want to see the 501st and Rebel Legions anywhere on the street going from the stage to Star Tours
3.-This was posted by Kenny last year, not sure if it'll work this year since there is no hat but we watched the 501st go by sitting on the steps of Superstar Television Theater (Old AIE) and as soon as they were done we went behind the Hat and waited by the entrance to GMR and saw almost all the characters walking from the stage to go backstage. Again not sure if this will be the case this year. Also there are rumors that the parade might do what the Frozen one did last year and that was to stop at the stage, do the welcome show and then keep going down towards ST.
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2013/...ars-weekends-parade-without-losing-your-mind/


----------



## yulilin3

9 weeks...single digits dance


----------



## OZMom

I thought I would have to cancel my 10:40 reservation to pick up the 10:20, but it's still showing in my reservations . So I'm going to cancel it today. If anyone would like to co-ordinate send me a quick message  It might still be a glitch so please don't be mad at me if it doesn't work 

It's for Galactic Breakfast May 15th, for 2 people.


----------



## going2disney

OZMom said:


> I thought I would have to cancel my 10:40 reservation to pick up the 10:20, but it's still showing in my reservations . So I'm going to cancel it today. If anyone would like to co-ordinate send me a quick message  It might still be a glitch so please don't be mad at me if it doesn't work
> 
> It's for Galactic Breakfast May 15th, for 2 people.


Sent you a PM!!


----------



## CinderElsa

My FP+ window opened last night & the shows were not included yet.


----------



## yulilin3

CinderElsa said:


> My FP+ window opened last night & the shows were not included yet.


thanks for the info. I'm thinking they might open closer to weekend one like they did last year. Did you happen to notice what was the latest time available for fps for TSMM and GMR?


----------



## CinderElsa

yulilin3 said:


> thanks for the info. I'm thinking they might open closer to weekend one like they did last year. Did you happen to notice what was the latest time available for dps for TSMM and GMR?


I just checked & the latest timeslot is 7:30-8:30.


----------



## yulilin3

CinderElsa said:


> I just checked & the latest timeslot is 7:30-8:30.


Thanks, just another confirmation that the finale show will be at 9:30pm with fireworks at 9:45pm


----------



## mmafan

Theres a lot of 8pm openings for Hollywood and vine for the FIRST weekend............go get them if you didn't already...


----------



## Buddyex

I'm sure it has probably been answered somewhere amidst the 166 pages of this thread, but with the actor autograph sessions, what do/will the actors sign? can people bring memorabilia with them to the park? merchandise bought in the park? autograph books? or are there official 8 x 10 head-shots of the actors available on the day?


----------



## yulilin3

Buddyex said:


> I'm sure it has probably been answered somewhere amidst the 166 pages of this thread, but with the actor autograph sessions, what do/will the actors sign? can people bring memorabilia with them to the park? merchandise bought in the park? autograph books? or are there official 8 x 10 head-shots of the actors available on the day?


all of the above. If you don't have anything the actors have black and white pictures at their desk that they will sign. Also it doesn't have to be SW, I have taken my Harry Potter movies for Warwick Davis to sign, Dee Bradley Baker has signed Perry the Platypus merchandise, etc. All of them will personalize the item if you ask. The only actor who doesn't personalize is Peter Mayhew


----------



## Tarzan

My FP+ window opened up this morning and I noticed that Beauty and the Beast is available Mon-Thurs but says Standby Only Fri-Sun. Is this because the Star Wars shows will be using that stage?


----------



## yulilin3

Tarzan said:


> My FP+ window opened up this morning and I noticed that Beauty and the Beast is available Mon-Thurs but says Standby Only Fri-Sun. Is this because the Star Wars shows will be using that stage?


That's interesting...I guess since there will only be 3 shows of B&B they just want to leave it open...the other thing is that since the SW shows will most likely be available for fp+ the touch point will be programmed for SW and not B&B


----------



## lovethattink

Buddyex said:


> I'm sure it has probably been answered somewhere amidst the 166 pages of this thread, but with the actor autograph sessions, what do/will the actors sign? can people bring memorabilia with them to the park? merchandise bought in the park? autograph books? or are there official 8 x 10 head-shots of the actors available on the day?



In addition to what @yulady said, just keep in mind you may be standing out in the rain waiting to have things signed.  Be sure you have a way to keep it safe. I had 8X10's in freezer bags and they stayed safe.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> In addition to what @yulady said, just keep in mind you may be standing out in the rain waiting to have things signed.  Be sure you have a way to keep it safe. I had 8X10's in freezer bags and they stayed safe.


ooohhhh you used my real name


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

Is there going to be FP+ for the parade and the fireworks?

Are the fireworks (unlike the breakfasts) only showing over the weekends?


----------



## yulilin3

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> Is there going to be FP+ for the parade and the fireworks?
> 
> Are the fireworks (unlike the breakfasts) only showing over the weekends?


no fp for parade or fireworks. parade, fireworks and shows only happen on the weekends


----------



## mexxican

So for the people who did the VIP Ultimate Star Wars Day Experience last year, was there anything that you weren't able to do that made you attend another day of SWW? It's my first time at both SWW & WDW and I signed up for the package on 3/15 so that I wouldn't miss anything and have to worry about waiting in lines with a 5yo and 2yo (who wasn't charged for VIP). I'm not keen on autographs (unless of course someone big is at the first weekend) and we'll already have done the Breakfast & dinner character dining earlier in the week. I am a little worried about not getting to see Chewbacca or squeezing in the DTech Me during the VIP day, but we were thinking about heading to AK on Sat morning instead of going to another day of SWW. Any advice?


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

Are any of the Star Wars Rebels (the cartoon) characters part of the proceedings?  Ezra, Kanan, Sabine, Hera, Zeb, Chopper...


----------



## yulilin3

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> Are any of the Star Wars Rebels (the cartoon) characters part of the proceedings?  Ezra, Kanan, Sabine, Hera, Zeb, Chopper...


Sabine, Ezra and Chopper were in the parade last year, there's a good chance they'll be available for meet and greet this year. All the voice actors (minus Freddie Prinze Jr.) came last year


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> ooohhhh you used my real name



Oops,  sorry!



mexxican said:


> So for the people who did the VIP Ultimate Star Wars Day Experience last year, was there anything that you weren't able to do that made you attend another day of SWW? It's my first time at both SWW & WDW and I signed up for the package on 3/15 so that I wouldn't miss anything and have to worry about waiting in lines with a 5yo and 2yo (who wasn't charged for VIP). I'm not keen on autographs (unless of course someone big is at the first weekend) and we'll already have done the Breakfast & dinner character dining earlier in the week. I am a little worried about not getting to see Chewbacca or squeezing in the DTech Me during the VIP day, but we were thinking about heading to AK on Sat morning instead of going to another day of SWW. Any advice?



I remember reading a report where someone said there wasn't an alternate option for the little kids who didn't meet height requirements for the attractions included.



MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> Are any of the Star Wars Rebels (the cartoon) characters part of the proceedings?  Ezra, Kanan, Sabine, Hera, Zeb, Chopper...



Sabine and Elsa were in the parade last year and each weekend there was a Rebels actor.


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> So for the people who did the VIP Ultimate Star Wars Day Experience last year, was there anything that you weren't able to do that made you attend another day of SWW? It's my first time at both SWW & WDW and I signed up for the package on 3/15 so that I wouldn't miss anything and have to worry about waiting in lines with a 5yo and 2yo (who wasn't charged for VIP). I'm not keen on autographs (unless of course someone big is at the first weekend) and we'll already have done the Breakfast & dinner character dining earlier in the week. I am a little worried about not getting to see Chewbacca or squeezing in the DTech Me during the VIP day, but we were thinking about heading to AK on Sat morning instead of going to another day of SWW. Any advice?


While we wait for the people that did the package to answer (I didn't do it) I can suggest you making the reservation for DTech after 4pm and before 8pm, if that's the only thing you're doing inside Darth's Mall you'll be in and out in 20 minutes. As for Chewbacca that line might take you an hour but you could still squeeze it in after Stars of the Saga and before the fireworks


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Oops,  sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading a report where someone said there wasn't an alternate option for the little kids who didn't meet height requirements for the attractions included.
> 
> 
> 
> Sabine and* Elsa* were in the parade last year and each weekend there was a Rebels actor.


Frozen brain you can tell you manage the FSF thread


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

yulilin3 said:


> Sabine, Ezra and Chopper were in the parade last year, there's a good chance they'll be available for meet and greet this year. All the voice actors (minus Freddie Prinze Jr.) came last year



thank you for all the info!

any idea when the official schedule of events comes out?


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Frozen brain you can tell you manage the FSF thread



I'm overly excited today! So many fun things to look forward to!

Tomorrow opens my FP window.  I'm holding off making any until the SW ones open up.


----------



## yulilin3

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> thank you for all the info!
> 
> any idea when the official schedule of events comes out?


before fp+ it came out the week before the first weekend but now that the shows offer fp as soon as those open up we will know the schedule but I expect it to be very similar as last years


----------



## Cluelyss

Do they select the children that get to walk in the parade first thing in the morning? We are planning to be there at RD, heading straight to the Star Tours area (to meet Chewy and ride ST), with the kids in costume. Anything else we can do to up our chances?

Also, if chosen, where and what time to we need to have the kids ready to participate? Do the parents walk too?

Just trying to figure out how all of this would affect out plans if the kids are lucky enough to get chosen! 

Thanks for all the great info, so excited for our first SWW!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Do they select the children that get to walk in the parade first thing in the morning? We are planning to be there at RD, heading straight to the Star Tours area (to meet Chewy and ride ST), with the kids in costume. Anything else we can do to up our chances?
> 
> Also, if chosen, where and what time to we need to have the kids ready to participate? Do the parents walk too?
> 
> Just trying to figure out how all of this would affect out plans if the kids are lucky enough to get chosen!
> 
> Thanks for all the great info, so excited for our first SWW!!!!


During the daytime but not at rope drop. The CMs in charge will walk around with a clipboard and wristbands. There's no real way to up your chances they just pick kids that are wearing SW clothes or costumes that seem outgoing.
One parent has to walk with the kids, actually the entire group of kids walk in front and then the group of parents walk a couple of feet behind them. The other parent is escorted to a viewing area (last year it was by the stage on the right (sunny side)
They ask you to meet around 10:45am by where the info desk is (SOunds Dangerous) and then they walk you backstage thru a little gate next to 50s Prime Time


----------



## OZMom

My fp opens tomorrow. I know the Show FP's won't be available tomorrow, however, I'm trying to get an idea of times for any other FP I might book. We  assume we can only book 1 show FP a day, correct? I will still need to be in FP line pretty early to get good seating? So if my FP is for 1:45, I should get in line at about 1?


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> My fp opens tomorrow. I know the Show FP's won't be available tomorrow, however, I'm trying to get an idea of times for any other FP I might book. We  assume we can only book 1 show FP a day, correct? I will still need to be in FP line pretty early to get good seating? So if my FP is for 1:45, I should get in line at about 1?


Only one show will be available to book a day because they are in Tier 1. 1pm for a 1:45pm show would be fine. Almost all the seats at Theater of the Stars are good, unless you end up all the way back in the stands


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> During the daytime but not at rope drop. The CMs in charge will walk around with a clipboard and wristbands. There's no real way to up your chances they just pick kids that are wearing SW clothes or costumes that seem outgoing.
> One parent has to walk with the kids, actually the entire group of kids walk in front and then the group of parents walk a couple of feet behind them. The other parent is escorted to a viewing area (last year it was by the stage on the right (sunny side)
> They ask you to meet around 10:45am by where the info desk is (SOunds Dangerous) and then they walk you backstage thru a little gate next to 50s Prime Time



Last year I didn't see a single clip board. Each time I saw someone asked it was done very stealth and the wristbands and instructions came out of the cm's pocket. The cm put a wristband on a child and a parent.

Because of the autograph signings that were done inside Sounds Dangerous, the meeting place was moved to the exit of American Idol Experience. During Frozen Summer Fun, the kids invited to join in that parade met outside of First Aid in the courtyard. Then they walked backstage through the gate by First Aid.


----------



## yulilin3

thanks @lovethattink


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> thanks @lovethattink


Thank you both!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

The wait for FtF is killing me...and I only found out it existed like two weeks ago!


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> The wait for FtF is killing me...and I only found out it existed like two weeks ago!


This is the one event at Disney where they wait until the very latest to release information. I've gotten used to it and as of now we are pretty much on schedule with all the announcements. Imagine before when the map of the event leaked thru CM only a week before the first weekend


----------



## Ninja Mom

yulilin3 said:


> ooohhhh you used my real name



Delurking for a moment to say that That leads to an interesting thought. I'm not sure just exactly how to pronounce your Dis Boards "Stage Name"

 If you were Canadian it might be pronounced Yi-li-lin-EH!
Or if you were Swedish it might be YULI as in "Hey Yuli! Please pass the fondue pot and a hunk of Brot!"
If you were from the Philadelphia area it might be "Youse"-lil-lin.
If you were from Brooklyn... well fuhgeddaboudit cause you wouldn't want all that traffic.
Now if you were from California it would be pronounced Yulilin-dudette. 
And if you were from Texas it would be Yulilin-Darlin.
Mexico?? Senora Yulilin 
At home it's probably pronounced Mom! MommMMMMMmmmmMMMMmmmm! MooMMy MomMomMomMomMom!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!1!!!!
and finally ~IF~ you were from Florida Your name would be pronounced "MOST Helpful, FUN and FRIENDLY Star Wars Maven Yulilin~"

So just how exactly do we pronounce your board name?

~NM


----------



## yulilin3

Ninja Mom said:


> Delurking for a moment to say that That leads to an interesting thought. I'm not sure just exactly how to pronounce your Dis Boards "Stage Name"
> 
> If you were Canadian it might be pronounced Yi-li-lin-EH!
> Or if you were Swedish it might be YULI as in "Hey Yuli! Please pass the fondue pot and a hunk of Brot!"
> If you were from the Philadelphia area it might be "Youse"-lil-lin.
> If you were from Brooklyn... well fuhgeddaboudit cause you wouldn't want all that traffic.
> Now if you were from California it would be pronounced Yulilin-dudette.
> And if you were from Texas it would be Yulilin-Darlin.
> Mexico?? Senora Yulilin
> At home it's probably pronounced Mom! MommMMMMMmmmmMMMMmmmm! MooMMy MomMomMomMomMom!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!1!!!!
> and finally ~IF~ you were from Florida Your name would be pronounced "MOST Helpful, FUN and FRIENDLY Star Wars Maven Yulilin~"
> 
> So just how exactly do we pronounce your board name?
> 
> ~NM


This is awesome!! You made me smile. I have a love/war relationship with my real name. You see I'm from Venezuela but my mom wanted all of us (I have 2 sisters) to have unique names so she decided to give me Yulady. Now in Venezuela every teacher mispronounced my name so when I came here I thought, "well now everyone will pronounce it right"...not so. So as for my real name: Yulady as in You-Lady just like that. As for my username it's yulilin: Julie-lin. But please if you see me during SWW or any other time any one is here at Disney you can just call me Yuli (Julie) that's what my friends call me.
Love the last sentence, I'm happy to help in anyway shape or form plan your awesome SWW vacation


----------



## coluk003

lovethattink said:


> Sabine and Elsa were in the parade last year and each weekend there was a Rebels actor.



Clears throat,WHO?


----------



## ethanwa

So is no "Feel The Force" packaging coming this year?


----------



## lovethattink

coluk003 said:


> Clears throat,WHO?



Brain freeze. Remember I'm running the FSF thread.  My phone defaults to Elsa. Lol. Let's try this again.  Sabine and Ezra.


----------



## Itinkso

ethanwa said:


> So is no "Feel The Force" packaging coming this year?


Ethan - possibly available beginning March 22...


----------



## ethanwa

Itinkso said:


> Ethan - possibly available beginning March 22...



How do we know that's the date?


----------



## yulilin3

ethanwa said:


> How do we know that's the date?


VIP package cast members have hinted that it should be announced around that date


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin posted it earlier, she's been calling and checking in with Disney quite frequently. I believe that's the date the VIP package was supposed to open to everyone but it was available by calling the phone # listed in the VIP email.


----------



## Ninja Mom

I just made my FP+ selections for my trip starting May 13th. As expected there were no FP+ for any of the SWW special event shows and the Beauty and the Beast theater was not available for any FP+.

It's kind of a bummer having to select Toy Story Mania as my tier 1 FP+ choice, knowing that I will have to dump it as soon as the FP are released for the shows. The good news is that I suspect a bunch of FP+ for TSM are going to become available for people who are unable to book them until later. 


~NM


----------



## AuntieK

Symphony in the Stars is now on the media calendar at 9:30.

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_june.pdf


----------



## yulilin3

AuntieK said:


> Symphony in the Stars is now on the media calendar at 9:30.
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_june.pdf


Awesome, just checked on the May one and it varies from 9:30pm to 9:45pm. I expect it to be the same time as last year with the Summon of the Force pre show (With JAT calling out all the characters) ay 9:30pm and then the fireworks at 9:45pm
I'll update the first post.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Awesome, just checked on the May one and it varies from 9:30pm to 9:45pm. I expect it to be the same time as last year with the Summon of the Force pre show (With JAT calling out all the characters) ay 9:30pm and then the fireworks at 9:45pm
> I'll update the first post.


I noticed that as well. Do you think that first wknd where it's listed as 9:45 is a true 9:45 for fireworks with preshow before, or preshow at 9:45?

Would that mean in June the preshow would start at 9:15 if they list 9:30 fireworks??


----------



## pookadoo77

lots of new adr's added or available for Jedi Mickey's around 6/12 to 6/13.....


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I noticed that as well. Do you think that first wknd where it's listed as 9:45 is a true 9:45 for fireworks with preshow before, or preshow at 9:45?
> 
> Would that mean in June the preshow would start at 9:15 if they list 9:30 fireworks??


I'm not sure. I don't think they want fireworks going up at 10pm. They want people to have enough time to make it to F! at 10:30pm. As usual we have to wait for the official word on the Disney site. But I doubt it'll change from last year


----------



## AuntieK

If it helps, I checked last year's (2014) media calendar in my files and Symphony in the Stars was listed at 9:45.


----------



## yulilin3

Ninja Mom said:


> I just made my FP+ selections for my trip starting May 13th. As expected there were no FP+ for any of the SWW special event shows and the Beauty and the Beast theater was not available for any FP+.
> 
> It's kind of a bummer having to select Toy Story Mania as my tier 1 FP+ choice, knowing that I will have to dump it as soon as the FP are released for the shows. *The good news is that I suspect a bunch of FP+ for TSM are going to become available for people *who are unable to book them until later.
> 
> 
> ~NM


this is what happened last year. The day that the SWW shows became available there  were a whole bunch of TSMM fp being dumped back into the system


----------



## Koh1977

Would it make sense to make the TSMM Fast Pass for a similar time as the SWW show you want to FP?  That way it *should* be easy to change it without screwing up the others?


----------



## Itinkso

Koh1977 said:


> Would it make sense to make the TSMM Fast Pass for a similar time as the SWW show you want to FP?  That way it *should* be easy to change it without screwing up the others?


It may be easier if you choose a morning FP so that all afternoon FPs will show as available when you enter MDE FP to change/modify the Tier 1 FP.

I know on other threads, people suggest initially choosing the opposite time of what you really want.

Or, if you don't want to block someone from TSMM, choose RnRC for the morning slot.


----------



## markmcalear

I just did my fastpasses, only going to DHS on May 15th.

Toy Story Midway Mania!
8:40 AM - 9:40 AM

The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror™
9:40 AM - 10:40 AM

Star Tours® – The Adventures Continue
10:50 AM - 11:50 AM

I am hoping to be able to hit TSMM, RnRC and Star Tours before 9:30 before I start my fastpasses! I like to try to squeeze in 4 or 5 rides on Star Tours


----------



## Itinkso

markmcalear said:


> I just did my fastpasses, only going to DHS on May 15th.
> 
> Toy Story Midway Mania!
> 8:40 AM - 9:40 AM
> 
> The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror™
> 9:40 AM - 10:40 AM
> 
> Star Tours® – The Adventures Continue
> 10:50 AM - 11:50 AM
> 
> I am hoping to be able to hit TSMM, RnRC and Star Tours before 9:30 before I start my fastpasses! I like to try to squeeze in 4 or 5 rides on Star Tours


As soon as you get off of ToT, stop by the FP kiosks and ask an iPad CM to move up your Star Tours FP. We've always had good luck moving things up to "right now" if we ask nicely and chit chat a little.


----------



## hydrotony

Itinkso said:


> As soon as you get off of ToT, stop by the FP kiosks and ask an iPad CM to move up your Star Tours FP. We've always had good luck moving things up to "right now" if we ask nicely and chit chat a little.



That's a trick many people do. If you use your FP+ at the start of your hour, then you can move your next FP sooner even if it is in that first FP+ original hour. If slots are open, you can theoretically use all FP+ in an hour so that the 4th, 5th, etc. FP+ can be gotten sooner.


----------



## Koh1977

https://teechip.com/rebels#id=0&c=131313

just saw this on FB...too funny!  "It's all about the Base...no Rebels."


----------



## bgg319

Little advice from you knowledgeable folks.  We will be at WDW from 6/7 to 6/15.  The first day will be a partial day so we will be doing MK that day.  I initially thought about SWW on Friday 6/12, but read on a crowd calendar site that Sunday 6/14 would be a better day crowd wise.  What do you all think.  That Sunday will be the last day so maybe crowds will be lighter.  The site said that Sunday is usually a departure day for most visitors.  Another question, if we watch the Fireworks on that Sunday will we have enough time to get to the second showing of Fantasmic?  We will probably visit HS earlier in the week to see the non Star Wars sights so whichever day will be SWW dedicated outside of Fantasmic.


----------



## Itinkso

bgg319 said:


> Another question, if we watch the Fireworks on that Sunday will we have enough time to get to the second showing of Fantasmic?


Yes, you'll have plenty of time to find seats in the amphitheater. The scheduling is set so that the fireworks occur between the two Fantasmics.

Sunday morning you'll find very light crowds. We were there last year and were surprised that there were very few guests in Darth Mall and even in the character lines. The only drawback to waiting until the last day is that a lot of merchandise has been sold out. 

If you don't need SWW souvenirs, you'll enjoy the Sunday crowd.


----------



## yulilin3

@bgg319 the only thing about waiting for Sunday is the weather. If there's a storm the parade and all of the characters that meet outside Will be cancelled. So just keep an eye on that


----------



## coluk003

This thread is to quite this weekend


----------



## yulilin3

Completely unrelated but this is my view at this moment from the Wishes fp area. Something to keep the magic alive until ya'll get here


----------



## R2D2

yulilin3 said:


> @bgg319 the only thing about waiting for Sunday is the weather. If there's a storm the parade and all of the characters that meet outside Will be cancelled. So just keep an eye on that



That's a good point. I didn't even consider that. 

On a tangential note, how far in advance do you think they will let folks book the fast passes for the shows for Memorial Day weekend?

Sorry to ask again if you have already answered.


----------



## OZMom

That is a great view! Totally makes me rethink the whole we don't need a FP for wishes attitude


----------



## yulilin3

@R2D2 Not sure. I would think they will wait for the 30 day mark to allow ap and off site to book them.
@OZMom I don't like the fp for the parades but the Wishes one is really nice. And I got them yesterday for all 3of us


----------



## jennab113

Last week I did the Wishes FP twice and loved the view and the lack of crowd. The first time I had it preplanned because I was only in the park in the evening and the second time I picked it up as a 4th (or actually 6th) fp. I did my FPs for SWWI this morning and decided I am going to go over to MK after the Galactic Gathering, so I picked Wishes again.


----------



## bgg319

Thanks everyone.  Merch isn't that big a deal to us. The kids picked up a few things that were marked down last year on the last Saturday.  Good point about the weather.  I had not even considered that, but will keep things flexible just in case.


----------



## jeeperwy

In response to the person who asked about the VIP tour and doing other things (sorry can't remember who!), we didn't get any autographs because your day from 645 am to 4 (or 430 in our case) is REALLY structured. We had virtually no down time. Usually we had about 10 to 15 minutes between the shows in the afternoon and if you needed to use the restroom or get something to drink that's when you had to do it. Otherwise we were always together.  So I would say that autographs were the only thing I think we really "missed" that was SWW related.  
My DS was the only child on the tour the day we did it. Perhaps your child(ren) will be more engaged in the shows than my son was but I can tell you that by 4 o'clock and nearly 3 1/2 hours of straight talking (shows) he was DONE! That was really one of the negatives of the experience. I know that it can't be done any other way but it would be really nice to be able to split up the shows instead of having them all back to back.  I think all of us would have enjoyed them more. 
Kari


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Completely unrelated but this is my view at this moment from the Wishes fp area. Something to keep the magic alive until ya'll get here



Are you dressed for Dapper Days? !


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Are you dressed for Dapper Days? !


No...but they all look amazing​


----------



## Buddyex

markmcalear said:


> I just did my fastpasses, only going to DHS on May 15th.
> 
> Toy Story Midway Mania!
> 8:40 AM - 9:40 AM
> 
> The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror™
> 9:40 AM - 10:40 AM
> 
> Star Tours® – The Adventures Continue
> 10:50 AM - 11:50 AM
> 
> I am hoping to be able to hit TSMM, RnRC and Star Tours before 9:30 before I start my fastpasses! I like to try to squeeze in 4 or 5 rides on Star Tours



others will be able to confirm, but I'm pretty sure the Big SWW parade is on at 11AM, you may want to rethink moving STAR TOURS and Possibly TOT in the afternoon.


----------



## yulilin3

The parade was at 11:30 last year


----------



## mexxican

jeeperwy said:


> In response to the person who asked about the VIP tour and doing other things (sorry can't remember who!), we didn't get any autographs because your day from 645 am to 4 (or 430 in our case) is REALLY structured. We had virtually no down time. Usually we had about 10 to 15 minutes between the shows in the afternoon and if you needed to use the restroom or get something to drink that's when you had to do it. Otherwise we were always together.  So I would say that autographs were the only thing I think we really "missed" that was SWW related.
> My DS was the only child on the tour the day we did it. Perhaps your child(ren) will be more engaged in the shows than my son was but I can tell you that by 4 o'clock and nearly 3 1/2 hours of straight talking ) he was DONE! That was really one of the negatives of the experience. I know that it can't be done any other way but it would be really nice to be able to split up the shows instead of having them all back to back.  I think all of us would have enjoyed them more.
> Kari


Thanks for the info. Did your DS do JTA on the tour? My DS is 5 & our DD turns 2 the day we check out of WDW. I really am only worried about not getting to see Chewbacca and doing the DTech appt, but I guess that's the price I pay for skipping lines all day (that and $340x3 of course). We were planning on hitting AK on Saturday morning but I don't want to make an ADR for lunch in case we have to hit HS again.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

My FP window opens up in 19 minutes, and I am DYING... trooped with 501st and Rebel Legion folks at Indiana Comic Con today and I am so ready for bed... Here's hoping I can get the FP I want and staying up late like this is worth it 

UPDATE: Well it was worth it, got my FP for Wishes on the 20th like I wanted, and other items... now going to wait and play the shuffle game when the shows are released. They were still not on the FP selection list.


----------



## coluk003

I know theres never been and never will be an official word as to why, but has anyone heard why they stopped doing the hooplas? I know not everyone loved it, some complained, not sure why. Any thoughts?


----------



## Laura C

mexxican said:


> Thanks for the info. Did your DS do JTA on the tour? My DS is 5 & our DD turns 2 the day we check out of WDW. I really am only worried about not getting to see Chewbacca and doing the DTech appt, but I guess that's the price I pay for skipping lines all day (that and $340x3 of course). We were planning on hitting AK on Saturday morning but I don't want to make an ADR for lunch in case we have to hit HS again.


Yulilin mentioned previously that you should be able to pre book the appointment for DTech or I got told that when we go to Darths mall at 7ish with the VIP package it won't be open but you can book an appointment for later that day in the down time between 4 and 9 before the fireworks, hope it all works out for you, we're hoping to get the carbonite ones, better get experimenting with facial expressions!


----------



## coluk003

Speaking of detech is that bookable yet or is it something Disney announces later.


----------



## yulilin3

As to Hoopla no official word why they cancelled it. 
D Tech hasn't opened for booking yet


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Completely unrelated but this is my view at this moment from the Wishes fp area. Something to keep the magic alive until ya'll get here


That new area is sooooo much better! That's for that little bit of magic


----------



## Brandiwlf

If the parade is at 11:30 does it make sense to book fp starting at 12? I was thinking around 12,1,2 for fp. I don't think we'll use one for a show so I will be getting tsmm for real lol. Also star tours! I was thinking frozen for the third fp for my mom and I but my boys totally refuse to go to it. Any suggestions on a third for them and my dh? Not interested in tot


----------



## lovethattink

Brandiwlf said:


> If the parade is at 11:30 does it make sense to book fp starting at 12? I was thinking around 12,1,2 for fp. I don't think we'll use one for a show so I will be getting tsmm for real lol. Also star tours! I was thinking frozen for the third fp for my mom and I but my boys totally refuse to go to it. Any suggestions on a third for them and my dh? Not interested in tot



Indy?


----------



## yulilin3

@Brandiwlf LMA? or Muppets?


----------



## HCinKC

Brandiwlf said:


> If the parade is at 11:30 does it make sense to book fp starting at 12? I was thinking around 12,1,2 for fp. I don't think we'll use one for a show so I will be getting tsmm for real lol. Also star tours! I was thinking frozen for the third fp for my mom and I but my boys totally refuse to go to it. Any suggestions on a third for them and my dh? Not interested in tot


We aren't doing it on a SWW day, but I am sending DH and the kids to LMA Stunts while I go do ToT and RnR.


----------



## yulilin3

Kenny the Pirate just posted a picture of the new dhs map and it shows that a permanent stage is being built where the hat used to be. Called center stage.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Having way too much fun making DSs new autograph book! I need to finish it quickly before I go catch a plane this afternoon. For the rebels I am making pages with their names and we are adding stickers of them later. It's the best I could do on short notice.


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> As for my username it's yulilin: Julie-lin. But please if you see me during SWW or any other time any one is here at Disney you can just call me Yuli (Julie) that's what my friends call me.



This is good to know! I think the first time I met you a couple of years ago, it was in line at TSMM with your DD and I recognized you. I asked if you were Yuli (but pronounced liked You-lee) -- now I know it's pronounced like Julie. 



yulilin3 said:


> Completely unrelated but this is my view at this moment from the Wishes fp area. Something to keep the magic alive until ya'll get here



Thanks for sharing that. I'm going to send you a PM with a question so I don't derail the thread.


----------



## jeeperwy

mexxican said:


> Thanks for the info. Did your DS do JTA on the tour? My DS is 5 & our DD turns 2 the day we check out of WDW. I really am only worried about not getting to see Chewbacca and doing the DTech appt, but I guess that's the price I pay for skipping lines all day (that and $340x3 of course). We were planning on hitting AK on Saturday morning but I don't want to make an ADR for lunch in case we have to hit HS again.


JTA wasn't part of the package last year so I can't help there. Darth's mall was nice though! We came back on a different day and the line was huge! So nice to shop with only 30 or so people. Also you can get pictures with the backdrops (that are in the line to get into the mall) with no wait. 
You probably already do this since you have young kids  but I would bring some quiet toys etc..for the kids during the shows. They can get a little long for the kids especially by the end of the day.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

coluk003 said:


> I know theres never been and never will be an official word as to why, but has anyone heard why they stopped doing the hooplas? I know not everyone loved it, some complained, not sure why. Any thoughts?



What I've always heard is that Disney stopped it when they purchased the Star Wars brand because the characters were now owned by Disney and they wanted to treat their characters seriously.  Which to me at least, makes a lot of sense.  Darth Vader is a pretty scary, tragic villain.  It takes a bit away from his character to have him break dancing.  Just as Disney does not allow the princesses or any other Disney character to break character, they now do not allow the Star Wars people to break character.  So Darth Vader will be intimidating and threatening, no more dancing.

I know the stormtroopers do silly pre-shows, but I believe that is in character for them to be somewhat bumbling.


----------



## coluk003

Brandiwlf said:


> If the parade is at 11:30 does it make sense to book fp starting at 12? I was thinking around 12,1,2 for fp. I don't think we'll use one for a show so I will be getting tsmm for real lol. Also star tours! I was thinking frozen for the third fp for my mom and I but my boys totally refuse to go to it. Any suggestions on a third for them and my dh? Not interested in tot



Wait you can get different people different fp's? I didnt know that


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What I've always heard is that Disney stopped it when they purchased the Star Wars brand because the characters were now owned by Disney and they wanted to treat their characters seriously.  Which to me at least, makes a lot of sense.  Darth Vader is a pretty scary, tragic villain.  It takes a bit away from his character to have him break dancing.  Just as Disney does not allow the princesses or any other Disney character to break character, they now do not allow the Star Wars people to break character.  So Darth Vader will be intimidating and threatening, no more dancing.
> 
> I know the stormtroopers do silly pre-shows, but I believe that is in character for them to be somewhat bumbling.


I agree with this sentiment 110%. The stormtroopers, who clearly have horrifically bad aim and can be easily circumvented, seem like the right characters to be a little more lighthearted with. The rest of hyperspace hoopla always struck me as "wrong", in some way. I think they're right not to continue it, personally.


----------



## yulilin3

Symphony in the Stars is showing up on the schedule now 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-05-15/#timeofday=allday
So I checked and weekend 1 has the fireworks at 9:45pm while all the other weekends areshowing it at 9:30pm. This is interesting and I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Koh1977

coluk003 said:


> Wait you can get different people different fp's? I didnt know that



Yes!  Makes it SO much easier when you have 2 kids at different ages or interested in different things, etc. to split up.  We usually used the rider swap so both DH and I could go on the thrill rides with DS, but I could also take DD on something different while her older brother was riding with Daddy.


----------



## coluk003

OH man thats good to know, I dont like soarin, actually never been on it but the feet dangling and the screen dont make it something i want to go on, i bet i could close my eyes but then whats the point lol. so while my sisters are doing that i could do something else. Whats in the area for soarin thats worth a fp? I know here living with the land but i dont see that being worth the fp as you can go late at night and its usually empty


----------



## jennab113

Do the character meet and greets have PhotoPass photographers with them? And do the celebrities? I'm thinking of getting Memory Maker since it would cover all three weekends I'll be there.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Do the character meet and greets have PhotoPass photographers with them? And do the celebrities? I'm thinking of getting Memory Maker since it would cover all three weekends I'll be there.


Characters that have a dedicated line have photopass photographers. There are photographers roaming with the roaming characters but not one per character so that might be a bit harder.
There are no photopass photographers for Celebrity meet and greets


----------



## jennab113

Cool, thanks!


----------



## bgg319

Finally scored a Galactic Breakfast!  Now, any tips on getting good pictures in the dark?  I am a novice with the camera.  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Congrats  If your camera has a setting of low light you could use that. We didn't use flash last year, just the low light and it worked fine. Many people took little hand held flashlights, or even the flashlight that some phones have now and that worked. Also the waiters have little flashlight and they helped many people using that as well.


----------



## lovethattink

We used flash.


----------



## yulilin3

bgg319 said:


> Finally scored a Galactic Breakfast!  Now, any tips on getting good pictures in the dark?  I am a novice with the camera.  Thanks!


Here's the album from the weekend we did the breakfast. I took the character pictures without flash and the food with. You can tell the difference. I don't like when things get washed out with white so that's why I chose not to use flash for the characters
http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yu...ar Wars Weekends 2014 Weekend 3?sort=3&page=2


----------



## lovethattink

All my pictures of the characters were with them facing the back of the restaurant not the screen.  Tried with the screen and they didn't get as good.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> All my pictures of the characters were with them facing the back of the restaurant not the screen.  Tried with the screen and they didn't get as good.


that's a good idea, using the screen as additional light


----------



## gismo1554

coluk003 said:


> OH man thats good to know, I dont like soarin, actually never been on it but the feet dangling and the screen dont make it something i want to go on, i bet i could close my eyes but then whats the point lol. so while my sisters are doing that i could do something else. Whats in the area for soarin thats worth a fp? I know here living with the land but i dont see that being worth the fp as you can go late at night and its usually empty


 
There isn't really anything over that side apart from Soarin you need to fastpass. Jouney into Imagination is next door but you can usually walk on to that. Captain EOs also by there and again easily walk on. To the other side you have the Living Seas with Nemo which you could FP just to use one up. Usually its fairly quiet but you never know. Everything else is further away - for example Test Track is the other side of Future world and that usually is better getting a FP


----------



## bgg319

Thanks Yulilin and lovethattink.  This thread is a gold mine of info.


----------



## yulilin3

bgg319 said:


> Thanks Yulilin and lovethattink.  This thread is a gold mine of info.


happy to help. Have you checked into the Roll Call thread?


----------



## msmama

I bought these shorts for my son at Target today.  Don't they look like R2-D2? 

http://www.target.com/p/boys-french-terry-short/-/A-16707324#prodSlot=_4_1

I don't think he'd be ok with having an r2-D2 butt though, still, throwing it out there for anyone who might like one.

(Sorry, can't figure out how to insert the picture and have deleted this post several times by accident trying, lol).


----------



## OZMom

msmama said:


> http://www.target.com/p/boys-french-terry-short/-/A-16707324#prodSlot=_4_1



Those are great for R2D2 shorts!!


----------



## msmama

I actually had a real question, too.  

For those that did the VIP last year and/or asked better questions than I did this year...

1.  Will we get to see the storm trooper show at park opening (I'm guessing no)?  

2.  Will there be a photopass photog at the private Vader meet and greet?


----------



## SolaFide

klsurfer76 said:


> Im going to SWW for the first time with my family! Yay! I have a friend that maybe would like me to pick up any kind of Darth Goofy figurine and pin. I'm not really into merch myself and don't plan on waiting in crazy long lines at Darth's Mall. Will I be able to get this kind of stuff at the regular shops in the HS park or the Disney hotel? Or maybe even online? I think he wants limited edition stuff but I'm assuming that would only be found in places like Darth's Mall? I heard people wait hours before the park open just to get this merch. Will there be much less crowded times later in the day in the merch tents? We are going for one day only on the first day May 15. Thanks in advance!!!


I've heard Darth's Mall is usually less crowded in the afternoons and evenings (basically the later, the better). We went on the first day of the first SW weekend two years ago, and we had to wait in line for about 30-45 minutes when we went in the afternoon. We ran into another couple who got there at opening, and their wait was more like 2-3 hours. Good luck!


----------



## jennab113

For the H&V dinner, I have two less than ideal times - 6:35 and 8:25.  The earlier one would mean missing the 6/6:30 show if it happens the same as last year.  The later one could mean missing the fireworks.  Which one would you pick?  This is the first Friday, though I am doing the VIP tour the next day, so I will see all the shows and the fireworks that day.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> I actually had a real question, too.
> 
> For those that did the VIP last year and/or asked better questions than I did this year...
> 
> 1.  Will we get to see the storm trooper show at park opening (I'm guessing no)?
> 
> 2.  Will there be a photopass photog at the private Vader meet and greet?


1.- Yes, you will miss the stormtroopers opening the park
2.- No one knows this one because there wasn't an opportunity like this during last years VIP tour. My guess would be that there will be one. I would call again and ask the VIP tour service


jennab113 said:


> For the H&V dinner, I have two less than ideal times - 6:35 and 8:25.  The earlier one would mean missing the 6/6:30 show if it happens the same as last year.  The later one could mean missing the fireworks.  Which one would you pick?  This is the first Friday, though I am doing the VIP tour the next day, so I will see all the shows and the fireworks that day.


Are you talking about the Obi Wan and Beyond show at 7pm?


----------



## peterb

my son and i are june 5,6,7 (first timers at SWW). i have galatic breakfast for 1040am on friday. is this too late or will the characters stay around for more than one table visit?  counting down the days...


----------



## yulilin3

peterb said:


> my son and i are june 5,6,7 (first timers at SWW). i have galatic breakfast for 1040am on friday. is this too late or will the characters stay around for more than one table visit?  counting down the days...


How exciting!! the characters usually only go once by each table.


----------



## sunshine0206

Is the dinner at Hollywood and Vine  worth it for the star wars event? 


yulilin3 said:


> Starting this thread a month earlier than last year because several people have asked me, and let’s be honest, is it really too early to start planning for SWW?  I will update this thread with any new information we get as to keep everyone updated on this awesome event that WDW puts together each year for us. A little background on myself: I'm a 40 year old mom of 2 teenagers and I love SWW. I'm an Orlando resident and an AP for the past 15 years. I've attended SWW every year for the last 11 years so I know a thing or two about it.
> 
> Here's some information about SWW:
> It started back in 1997 with 5 weekends from February 21st thru March 23rd. They skipped 1998 and 1999 and then changed the weekends to all May from 2000 to 2001. Again they skipped 2002 and then the dates have stayed consistent starting in 2003, from the last 2 weekends in May and the first 2 weekends in June.
> Here's the link to SWW 2014 if you want to see what and when did things happen, the first post has all that info  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3183780
> 
> *2015 dates were announced December 3
> Weekend I: May 15-17, 2015
> Weekend II: May 22-24, 2015
> Weekend III: May 29-31, 2015
> Weekend IV: June 5-7, 2015
> Weekend V: June 12-14, 2015
> Host and Fireworks announced Feb. 17 2015*
> 
> DHS official opening time is at  8am with 2 Fantasmic! shows, at 9pm and 10:30pm during SWW (unofficially it opens around 7:30am)
> *Here's a link to a comprehensive review of one day at SWW from last year  http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/*
> 
> *Celebrity in Attendance*
> SWW 2015
> 
> Weekend I: May 15-17
> James Arnold Taylor
> 
> 
> Weekend II: May 22-24
> James Arnold Taylor
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend III: May 29-31
> James Arnold Taylor
> 
> 
> Weekend IV: June 5-6
> James Arnold Taylor
> Jeremy Bulloch ( not confirmed by Disney yet) thanks @Koh1977
> 
> 
> Weekend V: June 12-14
> James Arnold Taylor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Special Star Wars Meals:* call: 407 WDW DINE for reservations Available May 4th to June 14
> *Links to book both character meals for 2015*
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-dine-in-galactic-breakfast/
> Here's poisonivy's report on the breakfast
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52723707&postcount=237
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...jedi-mickeys-star-wars-dinner-hollywood-vine/
> 
> 
> 
> ***Feel the Force Premium Package: you get reserved spots for the motorcade at 11:30am and Symphony in the Stars.
> 
> *Ultimate Day at SWW VIP Package **call 407 934-7973 to book*
> _7 days cancellation policy
> Tour starts at 7am
> Upgraded Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby with hot items
> Early VIP Access to Darth’s Mall
> Private meet and greet with Darth Vader after shopping
> Guaranteed Access to Jedi Training Academy for the little Padawan’s in your party
> Private VIP Viewing of the Legends of the Force Motorcade
> Table Service Lunch at a Hollywood Studios Restaurant most likely Mama Melrose
> Access to some FastPass Attractions including Star Tours and Toy Story Mania during your VIP Tour
> VIP Seating for Behind the Force and Stars of the Saga
> FP to Obi Wan and Beyond
> Access to the VIP Dessert Party
> Access to semi-private location with great views for the Summon the Force grand celebration featuring the Star Wars characters and Symphony in the Stars fireworks(joining with people from Feel the Force package)
> Price per person is $399 plus tax and theme park admission
> Annual Pass Holders, Disney Vacation Club Members and Disney Rewards Visa Cards Holders will receive our first ever 15% discount on theUltimate Day at Star Wars Weekends
> Max people per VIP group is 40_
> 
> *Star Wars Weekends Characters Meet and Greet*
> Here's a great link with all the info on characters, this is from 2014  it's been pretty consistent the past years, thanks to Kenny the Pirate: http://kennythepirate.com/2012/08/08/star-wars-weekends-map-and-character-schedule/
> 
> 
> REBEL ALLIANCE (“GOOD GUYS”) 8 a.m.–7:30 p.m.
> LUKE & LEIA: near Commissary Lane
> CHEWBACCA, EWOKS, EWOK CHIP & DALE: Star Tours
> CLONE TROOPERS: Streets of America
> C-3P0 & R2-D2: Darth’s Mall (limited sets)
> QUEEN AMIDALA: ABC Sound Studio
> MICKEY, MINNIE, GOOFY & DONALD IN STAR WARS
> COSTUMES: Darth’s Mall (Pixar Place)
> GALACTIC EMPIRE (“BAD GUYS”) 8 a.m.–7:30 p.m.
> BOUNTY HUNTERS: Near Studio Backlot Tour
> DARTH MAUL: Near Studio Backlot Tour
> DARTH VADER: Streets of America
> *Star Wars Weekends Shows*
> 
> Entertainment
> 
> *Stormtroopers at the Gate - Hollywood and Vine Intersection 7:30am Welcome Show
> Encounter a duo of troublesome Imperial Stormtroopers while they ready a welcome surprise from the Dark Side. Their mission—to keep all “Rebel Scum” out—quickly shifts, commemorating the official opening of the park and the start of Star Wars Weekends!
> 
> *Boba Fett Patrol
> Keep an eye peeled for Boba Fett as he strolls and patrols the Star Wars Weekends Event Stage. Get up close and verbally interact with the most relentless bounty hunter in the entire universe… but be wary, or you could end up his next target!
> 
> *Stormtrooper Patrol
> Beware the Empire’s finest as they impart Imperial info and put on their own unique brand of investigation. Proceed with caution as you make your way around the Star Wars Weekends Event Stage or you just might become the focus of their next interrogation!
> 
> *Legends of the Force:  Star Wars Celebrity Motorcade
> Marvel at a grand motorcade featuring several of your favorite Star Wars characters and celebrities. The procession begins at the front of the park and travels all the way to the Star Wars Weekends Event Stage—concluding with a grand celebrity welcome. The parade started in 2014 at  11:30am
> 
> *Symphony in the Stars
> Cap off your day in a galaxy far, far away with a finale celebration featuring Star Wars characters and a frenzy of fireworks, complete with Glow with the Show effects. SWW 2015 Summon the Force Character pre show at 9:30pm, fireworks at 9:45pm
> 
> *Padawan Mind Challenge
> Join Ashley Eckstein as the host  for a series of fun and interactive Star Wars trivia challenges. Designed for younglings ages 4 to 11, the Padawan Mind Challenge is a perfect opportunity to watch your little ones wield their mental force alongside popular Star Wars characters—with a few other surprises tossed in too!  It's weather permitting and, as opposed to the kids at JTA, they do not get to meet with Vader and Stormtroopers if it does cancel
> SWW 2014 1pm and 2:15 sign ups at ABC Sound Studios
> 4:15pm and 6:30pm no sign up required
> 
> *Jedi Training Academy
> Train, you must—kids under 12 can hone their lightsaber skills at the Jedi Training Academy.—and even prepare to battle Darth Vader himself! Here's a video (thanks d-r) that shows what kinds of questions potential padawans are asked when you are signing them up for JTA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather permitting, if it gets cancelled they kids get to meet Vader and Stormtroopers
> TIP from Itinkso:
> On a regular JTA day the one "chosen" child Force pushes the Troopers if the show is not bogged down and then the whole group uses the Force to overpower Vader. No Force push  against Troopers  during SWW because of Ahsoka and Ventress in the show with the second group of Younglins.
> A non-SWW day is advised for JTA  by my Padawan-source
> 
> 
> *DJ Lobot Dance Party 7pm Hat Stage
> 
> *Adventures at Theater of the Stars (Beauty and the Beast on Sunset Blvd) *
> Soak up the spectacle as popular Star Wars characters and actors appear at the Theater of the Stars.  Some of the scheduled events include:
> 
> Behind the Force: Star Wars Voices Hosted by Ashley Eckstein
> Go behind the scenes and experience the newest installment in the Star Wars saga—Star Wars Rebels. SWW 2014 was at 1:45pm
> 
> Stars of the Saga Hosted by James Arnold Taylor
> Kick back with your Star Wars Weekends host during a 30-minute, Star Wars-themed talk show that’s as entertaining as it is surprising. Enjoy an inside look at the fascinating lives and movie-making adventures with some of the stars from the Star Wars saga. SWW 2014 at 3:30pm
> 
> Stormtrooper Pre-Show
> 15 minutes prior to Stars of the Saga, prepare for a unique and immersive pre-show—featuring several Imperial Stormtroopers on a special assignment. Be part of the magic as this interactive and surprising presentation takes place in the audience before building to an explosive conclusion. Last year it was at 3:15pm  here's a video of this years pre show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obi-Wan and Beyond starring James Arnold Taylor
> Feel the force flowing as James Arnold Taylor from Star Wars: The Clone Wars takes his audience on a fun and fascinating journey into the world of voice acting. Don’t miss this Star Wars Weekends exclusive as James performs over 200 popular and iconic characters! SWW 2014 was at 6:30pm if there was a 5pm show inside the theater or 6pm if there wasn't.
> 
> Visit to the Maul: only happens when Ray Park is a celebrity guest. He shows his martial arts techniques and how he used them in the character of Darth Maul. Kids get picked at random (sometimes from the same line while waiting to get inside the theater) and he shows the kids a small sequence of moves on stage. SWW 2014 at 5pm
> 
> My Short Story: only happens when Warwick Davis is a celebrity guest. This was a new show this year and I hope it comes back. Warwick shares his story as how he got into acting and all of his roles. He takes audience volunteers to play different people in his life. SWW 2014 was at 5pm.  Here's a video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Schedule for the SWW shows at Theater of the Stars by Weekend*
> The ability to book fp+ opened 5/5/14 for SWW 2014 All the shows are in Tier One. From most  popular to least popular:
> Stars of the Saga - Visit to the Maul - An Ewoks Tale - Obi Wan and Beyond - Behind the Force
> 
> SWW I:
> Behind the Force
> Stars of the Saga
> Obi Wan
> 
> SWW II
> Behind the Force
> Stars of the Saga
> Obi Wan
> 
> SWW III
> Behind the Force
> Stars of the Saga
> Obi Wan
> 
> SWW IV
> Behind the Force
> Stars of the Saga
> Obi Wan
> 
> SWW V
> Behind the Force
> Stars of the Saga
> Obi Wan
> 
> 
> *Parade*
> Legends of the Force Motorcade Parade: at 11:30am the parade starts of by the entrance and ends at the Hat Stage, you'll see the Disney SW characters, the 501st and Rebel Legion and a lot of Star Wars characters. Also you'll be able to see the host of the weekends and the visiting celebs. They end the parade at the Hat Stage where all the characters and celebrities go up on stage and have a once in a lifetime picture opportunity and welcome you to the day's events. Keep in mind that the 501st and the Rebel Legion march on and exit thru the gates by Star Tours.
> 
> *Autograph Sessions*
> I will try to explain the process of getting a celebrity fastpass for an autograph session
> There are usually 5 actors available to meet and greet during each day of SWW. The 1 hosts, Ashley Eckstein as co host,  2 Star Wars actors and 1 Clone Wars/Rebels Cartoon actor .Outside the gates into DHS they will post signs for each actor (to the far right of the turnstiles) Let's say Ray Park is coming this year (Yay Darth Maul) he is a very popular actor to meet. You must go to DHS around 5am and get in his line. Around 6am CM will start putting on wristbands for each person that's in line (this helps with people holding spots and then showing up at 7am and getting in front of you) Each celeb has a different color wristband and you CANNOT take it off until you meet the celeb of your choice during your scheduled time slot....Alright, so you got your wristband, now around 7am they start handing the celeb fp's. This fastpass will give you a time slot, let's say from 10:10 to 10:20 for the celeb of your choice. You can only get one fp a day. you cannot jump into another celeb's line and get another fp. This fastpass is not linked to the regular fp's inside the park  so don't worry.
> Now let's say you overslept and got to the park at 7am. Depending on the celebs popularity you still might get a fp's or a standby ticket. A standby ticket gives you a number( let's say you got #10 for Ray Park) you have to go to the autograph sessions with your standby ticket and wait for Ray to meet all of his guaranteed fp people and then see if he still has time to meet standby. Now the CM start calling standby tickets 1,2,3...There are celebs that are very talkative and almost never get to meet standbys but there are others who are very quick, like Peter Mayhew, he signs your item, takes the picture and you're done. This year Peter met with about 50 people from the standby line. So if you REALLY want to meet someone be there early.
> As soon as we have a list of celebs we will have a better idea on what time should you line up for each.
> 
> *Merchandise*
> Each year SWW offers a lot of different merchandise. This includes pins, toys, shirts, glasses, mugs, magnets, works of art, electronics. Some of


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> Are you talking about the Obi Wan and Beyond show at 7pm?


Yeah, the Obi Wan show.  The front page lists it at 6 or 6:30 last year.


yulilin3 said:


> Obi-Wan and Beyond starring James Arnold Taylor
> Feel the force flowing as James Arnold Taylor from Star Wars: The Clone Wars takes his audience on a fun and fascinating journey into the world of voice acting. Don’t miss this Star Wars Weekends exclusive as James performs over 200 popular and iconic characters! SWW 2014 was at 6:30pm if there was a 5pm show inside the theater or 6pm if there wasn't.


----------



## Brandiwlf

Is this a good plan for Friday May 22? Arrive 7 am, head straight to jta sign ups, then chewie, have breakfast ressie at 9:20, then parade, fp for rides/shows after parade, jta hopefully, shopping, etc (possible afternoon break for some of our party), dinner ressie at 5:55, whatever we can fit in and then fireworks? Not too worried about celebrities or the Theater shows this trip


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Yeah, the Obi Wan show.  The front page lists it at 6 or 6:30 last year.


I apologize. It was 6:30 2 years ago. Last year it was at 7pm or if there was a show at 5 then it was at 7:30pm and the weekend that Mark Hamill came it was at 7:45pm
I'm fixing the first page now


----------



## ConnieB

sunshine0206 said:


> Is the dinner at Hollywood and Vine  worth it for the star wars event?



That's a difficult question for anyone to answer for your family.    It's a buffet dinner, like most other Disney buffets the food is good...gourmet no way, worth the cost in the "real" world sense, nope, but it's Disney so that is the price. 

The characters last year were Mickey Jedi, Minnie Leia, Stormtrooper Donald, and Darth Goofy meeting at the tables.  Ewok Chip & Ewok Dale were at the door for photos as you entered.  

If your family loves characters then it is likely worth it....if the characters aren't the reason you're going, I'd say there are other places for decent food without the added cost of a character Meal.


----------



## yulilin3

sunshine0206 said:


> Is the dinner at Hollywood and Vine  worth it for the star wars event?


If you're looking for these characters then it's worth it. The Fab4 can get a very long line during SWW plus you get to meet Chip and Dale as Ewoks




Brandiwlf said:


> Is this a good plan for Friday May 22? Arrive 7 am, head straight to jta sign ups, then chewie, have breakfast ressie at 9:20, then parade, fp for rides/shows after parade, jta hopefully, shopping, etc (possible afternoon break for some of our party), dinner ressie at 5:55, whatever we can fit in and then fireworks? Not too worried about celebrities or the Theater shows this trip


SOunds good to me


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

msmama said:


> I actually had a real question, too.
> 
> For those that did the VIP last year and/or asked better questions than I did this year...
> 
> 1.  Will we get to see the storm trooper show at park opening (I'm guessing no)?
> 
> *2.  Will there be a photopass photog at the private Vader meet and greet?*






yulilin3 said:


> 1.- Yes, you will miss the stormtroopers opening the park
> 2.- No one knows this one because there wasn't an opportunity like this during last years VIP tour. My guess would be that there will be one. *I would call again and ask the VIP tour service*
> 
> Are you talking about the Obi Wan and Beyond show at 7pm?



I asked about this when I booked and was told that there WOULD be a photopass photog at the private Vader M&G.  Perhaps we'll only know for sure on May 15th...


----------



## bgg319

yulilin3 said:


> happy to help. Have you checked into the Roll Call thread?



Will have to do that.


----------



## sunshine0206

ConnieB said:


> That's a difficult question for anyone to answer for your family.    It's a buffet dinner, like most other Disney buffets the food is good...gourmet no way, worth the cost in the "real" world sense, nope, but it's Disney so that is the price.
> 
> The characters last year were Mickey Jedi, Minnie Leia, Stormtrooper Donald, and Darth Goofy meeting at the tables.  Ewok Chip & Ewok Dale were at the door for photos as you entered.
> 
> If your family loves characters then it is likely worth it....if the characters aren't the reason you're going, I'd say there are other places for decent food without the added cost of a character Meal.


I'm not sure how my son is going to tract to the characters yet, he's only 2. But my boyfriend loves star wars!


----------



## HCinKC

ConnieB said:


> That's a difficult question for anyone to answer for your family...The characters last year were Mickey Jedi, Minnie Leia, Stormtrooper Donald, and Darth Goofy meeting at the tables.  Ewok Chip & Ewok Dale were at the door for photos as you entered...If your family loves characters then it is likely worth it.





yulilin3 said:


> If you're looking for these characters then it's worth it. The Fab4 can get a very long line during SWW plus you get to meet Chip and Dale as Ewoks



ODS and I are doing the dinner, and ODS and DH are doing the breakfast. ODS wants to meet EVERYONE. DH and I want to meet folks, but are more focused on ODS, so splitting up is fine. The meals make it easy to meet a decent amount of characters, allowing us to focus on the other characters in the park. It really eliminates several lines/wait times. Traveling with a baby coupled with the desire for lots of m&gs makes it worth it for us.


----------



## OZMom

Just completed online check-in   Countdown is under 2 months!


----------



## HCinKC

OZMom said:


> Just completed online check-in   Countdown is under 2 months!


Did ours yesterday. I believe we are both at CBR at the same time...perhaps we'll see you around!


----------



## OZMom

HCinKC said:


> Did ours yesterday. I believe we are both at CBR at the same time...perhaps we'll see you around!



So cool! It's our first time at this resort and at SWW, so it's all new to us  It's all getting pretty exciting!!


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> I apologize. It was 6:30 2 years ago. Last year it was at 7pm or if there was a show at 5 then it was at 7:30pm and the weekend that Mark Hamill came it was at 7:45pm
> I'm fixing the first page now


 Oh, okay.  Thanks!


----------



## AThrillingChase

OZMom said:


> Just completed online check-in   Countdown is under 2 months!


 


HCinKC said:


> Did ours yesterday. I believe we are both at CBR at the same time...perhaps we'll see you around!


 
Opening weekend CBR over here too! Now don't you guys be crowding up our bus...


----------



## Ninja Mom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What I've always heard is that Disney stopped it when they purchased the Star Wars brand because the characters were now owned by Disney and they wanted to treat their characters seriously.  Which to me at least, makes a lot of sense.  Darth Vader is a pretty scary, tragic villain.  It takes a bit away from his character to have him break dancing.  Just as Disney does not allow the princesses or any other Disney character to break character, they now do not allow the Star Wars people to break character.  So Darth Vader will be intimidating and threatening, no more dancing.
> 
> I know the stormtroopers do silly pre-shows, but I believe that is in character for them to be somewhat bumbling.



This is the explanation that I got from a CM whom I met at MVMCP who was planning on auditioning for the (cancelled) 2014 Hoopla. She spoke with the Hoopla casting director who was a friend of hers and that's what she was told.

~NM


----------



## coluk003

OZMom said:


> Just completed online check-in   Countdown is under 2 months!





HCinKC said:


> Did ours yesterday. I believe we are both at CBR at the same time...perhaps we'll see you around!





AThrillingChase said:


> Opening weekend CBR over here too! Now don't you guys be crowding up our bus...



Hey I just found this out not to long ago. Did any of you call to make any requests over the phone. Like floor ,building what have you? If you did and then after did online check in call to make sure those are still there. When you do online check in it knocks the request out. There are two types of requests , a drop down menu and a free typing one that cm's use. So just dbl check if you had any requests


----------



## Koh1977

coluk003 said:


> Hey I just found this out not to long ago. Did any of you call to make any requests over the phone. Like floor ,building what have you? If you did and then after did online check in call to make sure those are still there. When you do online check in it knocks the request out. There are two types of requests , a drop down menu and a free typing one that cm's use. So just dbl check if you had any requests



It should not delete any of the requests you made by phone.  CMs will be able to see both when they do the room assignments.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to be working on the first post today. I'm going to take away some information from last year as to not confuse anyone. I will leave the link to last years thread so you can see all the info on the first page of that one, times for shows, celebrities that came, etc.
I will put up the name of shows, the parade, fireworks and as soon as we have confirmation on times they will be in red so any confirmed information for SWW 2015 will be in red.


----------



## OZMom

coluk003 said:


> Hey I just found this out not to long ago. Did any of you call to make any requests over the phone. Like floor ,building what have you? If you did and then after did online check in call to make sure those are still there. When you do online check in it knocks the request out. There are two types of requests , a drop down menu and a free typing one that cm's use. So just dbl check if you had any requests





Koh1977 said:


> It should not delete any of the requests you made by phone.  CMs will be able to see both when they do the room assignments.



Oh I didn't realize that. Thanks!! I will give them a call just in case. Doesn't hurt to check, right?


----------



## coluk003

actually it does, spoke to Guest services and said" a travel agent told me if someone has free hand notes in a reservation they will be removed once they do online check in , is this correct" She said yes its a glitch they ahve known about for a long time, the guest just needs to call back in and have them retyped.


----------



## coluk003

Just padding my post count lol j/k


----------



## coluk003

Brandiwlf said:


> Is this a good plan for Friday May 22? Arrive 7 am, head straight to jta sign ups, then chewie, have breakfast ressie at 9:20, then parade, fp for rides/shows after parade, jta hopefully, shopping, etc (possible afternoon break for some of our party), dinner ressie at 5:55, whatever we can fit in and then fireworks? Not too worried about celebrities or the Theater shows this trip



this sounds like a good plan since its mirrors mine lol. The only differences is we have a breakfast at 810 and hope to mow down i mean run i mean briskly walk over to chewie and get a picture   Id however see myself doing something from dtech also


----------



## yulilin3

Ok,  think I'm done with the changes to page 1. I'm trying to make it more user friendly so when we get the full schedule and list of celebrities  it'll be toward the top of the post with detailed information at the bottom. If you guys see anything that needs improving let me know.


----------



## Koh1977

coluk003 said:


> actually it does, spoke to Guest services and said" a travel agent told me if someone has free hand notes in a reservation they will be removed once they do online check in , is this correct" She said yes its a glitch they ahve known about for a long time, the guest just needs to call back in and have them retyped.



I was always told that they could see both…?  I usually double check myself, but haven't had any problems…?


----------



## coluk003

going off past years, will we pretty much have things irones out before SWW even starts or do we need to wait for the first weekend to happen?  Im over thinking this weekend i know i am, but hey its me


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> going off past years, will we pretty much have things irones out before SWW even starts or do we need to wait for the first weekend to happen?  Im over thinking this weekend i know i am, but hey its me


We should have all the details by the end of April.


----------



## coluk003

i guess it depends on whos looking. its always there just once the on line check in happens its only in the coded area that i was under the assumption te hotel side doesnt see. I just thought it interesting and was something i never knew in the last three years


----------



## Nhebron

I'm just dying for the FTF package to come out.  Why do I have to wait.  I want to book it now!  - end tantrum


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

coluk003 said:


> actually it does, spoke to Guest services and said" a travel agent told me if someone has free hand notes in a reservation they will be removed once they do online check in , is this correct" She said yes its a glitch they ahve known about for a long time, the guest just needs to call back in and have them retyped.


I've experienced "disappearing requests" MANY times over the years. I never use online checkin. Seems like they have had multiple "glitches"...


----------



## HCinKC

OZMom said:


> So cool! It's our first time at this resort and at SWW, so it's all new to us  It's all getting pretty exciting!!





AThrillingChase said:


> Opening weekend CBR over here too! Now don't you guys be crowding up our bus...





coluk003 said:


> Hey I just found this out not to long ago. Did any of you call to make any requests over the phone. Like floor ,building what have you? If you did and then after did online check in call to make sure those are still there. When you do online check in it knocks the request out. There are two types of requests , a drop down menu and a free typing one that cm's use. So just dbl check if you had any requests



Our first CBR & SWW, too. Very excited for our trip! Obviously, we should get VIP service with a DIS members bus. 

I only made requests online, but I had considered calling. I wasn't sure how they would handle anything additional. I chose to do villages over bottom floor, but with a stroller, we really would like that, too. I may call now and have them add that one in.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

I'm really jealous of all of you who are able to make so many plans and go multiple weekends! Normally, we'd go that first weekend in June for our anniversary, but this year we have family obligations up north that pretty much limit what we can do for SWW. It'll probably be a last-minute day trip whenever we can manage it, so no FPs, no plans, and we'll have to deal with lines! But an impromptu SWW is better than no SWW at all! 

We did score rezzies for Galactic Breakfast on 5/13, so no SWW events, and a weekday, but we may take advantage of the weekday crowds and head to Epcot for Flower & Garden, also an event we love. So happy for those scoring VIP packages and other plans - have a blast and report back, please!!!


----------



## coluk003

Im only going in May for SWW , other Disney park are just because they are there lol.  Next year ill plan this better to have more days in (insert new name of DHS here)


----------



## keishashadow

coluk003 said:


> Hey I just found this out not to long ago. Did any of you call to make any requests over the phone. Like floor ,building what have you? If you did and then after did online check in call to make sure those are still there. When you do online check in it knocks the request out. There are two types of requests , a drop down menu and a free typing one that cm's use. So just dbl check if you had any requests



faxing in a request to PORFQ worked well for us last October.  booked thru orbitz just a week or so out and even received a corner room and early checkin.  There is a thread here somewhere on how to do it (even a free fax link) and even wording.  I would think each resort would take said requests also.  not sure, we usually do DVC and only needed a few nights to finish a reservation that trip. 

tomorrow is my FP+ day, seem to recall I had to change the MGM ones last year once the special theater events were announced.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywalking thru Neverland just posted a picture on their fb page showing the Han Solo popcorn bucket and a new Boba Fett drink mug. They say it will be available starting May 4th. No official word from Disney


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> Skywalking thru Neverland just posted a picture on their fb page showing the Han Solo popcorn bucket and a new Boba Fett drink mug. They say it will be available starting May 4th. No official word from Disney
> View attachment 82520


----------



## Nhebron

I scored a better time, so I am cancelling a May 23rd, 8:20am Star Wars Galactic breakfast. PM me if you want to coordinate.


----------



## BobaFettFan

Oh my god that mug!


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> Oh my god that mug!


Right!?!? I showed my daughter and she said, while everyone will be running for Chewie or JTA we are going to the first popcorn stand to get the bucket and then find the cupholder 
I'm hoping they're ready for the demand, last year the Stormtrooper cupholders sold out first weekend, then they had them back by weekend 3


----------



## xApril

So excited for the cup and the popcorn bucket. Last year I waited on the storm trooper cup and the price changed on me, so I'm definitely buying early this year. I just wish you could get the bucket/cup without popcorn/drink and it be cheaper. I'm not a big popcorn person and I only drink water, so it'd be nice to save a few bucks.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> So excited for the cup and the popcorn bucket. Last year I waited on the storm trooper cup and the price changed on me, so I'm definitely buying early this year. I just wish you could get the bucket/cup without popcorn/drink and it be cheaper. I'm not a big popcorn person and I only drink water, so it'd be nice to save a few bucks.


we are exactly on the same boat. Non popcorn eaters and we also only drink water


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> we are exactly on the same boat. Non popcorn eaters and we also only drink water


 
Yeah, it doesn't make sense why they can't offer it cheaper. If you don't get fries or any side with your meal, the meal is cheaper. Oh well.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Right!?!? I showed my daughter and she said, while everyone will be running for Chewie or JTA we are going to the first popcorn stand to get the bucket and then find the cupholder
> I'm hoping they're ready for the demand, last year the Stormtrooper cupholders sold out first weekend, then they had them back by weekend 3



I don't think the popcorn stands open right away.  We were looking for an ice cream cart that was open recently and none were open until closer to 11am.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

xApril said:


> I'm not a big popcorn person and I only drink water, so it'd be nice to save a few bucks.





yulilin3 said:


> we are exactly on the same boat. Non popcorn eaters and we also only drink water



When will you guys be there?  If the first wknd, DH will kindly eat ALL your popcorn for you!!  

Years ago, at an 8am park opening, he was APPALLED to find that the popcorn stands didn't open until a little later!


----------



## msmama

Anyone have a guess on the price of the bucket and mug?  

(I'm earning my extra SWW spending money by selling stuff on a local garage sale sight.  I'm going to have to start selling things I don't want to get rid of soon, lol!!)


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Anyone have a guess on the price of the bucket and mug?
> 
> (I'm earning my extra SWW spending money by selling stuff on a local garage sale sight.  I'm going to have to start selling things I don't want to get rid of soon, lol!!)


last years


----------



## mexxican

msmama said:


> Anyone have a guess on the price of the bucket and mug?
> 
> (I'm earning my extra SWW spending money by selling stuff on a local garage sale sight.  I'm going to have to start selling things I don't want to get rid of soon, lol!!)


I know what you mean, I just sold off my Zelda collector's editions (3ds XLs, new 3ds XL, limited edition games w/figures, etc) on eBay to help pay for the trip/VIP tour. I was surprised how much they fetched though.


----------



## Itinkso

*Please Join the SWW Roll Call...*
I'm trying not to sound desperate, but, if you would like to be added to the Roll Call, please join before FTF becomes available. It will be much easier to plug in FTF into the existing list especially because DISboards does not appear to like my iPad and iPhone 6!
http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/


----------



## jennab113

Do the popcorn buckets get cheaper refills or do you just buy a non souvenir popcorn and pour it in your bucket for a refill?


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Do the popcorn buckets get cheaper refills or do you just buy a non souvenir popcorn and pour it in your bucket for a refill?


I don't remember hearing anything about a refill price.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Personally I'm getting the popcorn bucket just so I can have a cool "purse" later but popcorn is good too

OMG I just saw the Boba Fett Mug Good thing I started saving up for merch at the end of last year's event


----------



## keishashadow

note to self to look where the popcorn stand is located during may trip


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> I don't remember hearing anything about a refill price.


 Cool, thanks.  I didn't think so, but I've never actually bought a popcorn bucket at WDW, so I thought I'd ask.  The popcorn bucket is one of "freebies" for the Galactic Gathering, so I just have to decide if I want the Fett mug.  Probably not. (I'm not a big fan of Boba Fett.)


----------



## Monykalyn

Really hope they are ready for demand on the popcorn bucket and mug-think both hubs and son will want one!


----------



## GoofyJen

My DS used the darth vader popcorn bucket as a part of his Halloween costume. He was a decapitated Darth Vader.


----------



## yulilin3

GoofyJen said:


> My DS used the darth vader popcorn bucket as a part of his Halloween costume. He was a decapitated Darth Vader.


that's awesome


----------



## lovethattink

Monykalyn said:


> Really hope they are ready for demand on the popcorn bucket and mug-think both hubs and son will want one!



The Cinderella popcorn buckets ran out on Friday...but heard they should be making a comeback. 

The trooper mugs ran out...and they made a comeback. 

The Death Star glow cubes ran out...but did not make a comeback. 

I foresee a huge demand for the Boba Fett mug and Han bucket. A bigger demand than those listed above.


----------



## yulilin3

Who else is tired of seeing the Stunning Sights of the Grand Canyon on the DPB?


----------



## williamscm3

Me!! This wait for FTF is killing me!


----------



## jennab113

lovethattink said:


> The Cinderella popcorn buckets ran out on Friday...but heard they should be making a comeback.
> 
> The trooper mugs ran out...and they made a comeback.
> 
> The Death Star glow cubes ran out...but did not make a comeback.
> 
> I foresee a huge demand for the Boba Fett mug and Han bucket. A bigger demand than those listed above.


 So what you're saying is I should buy several on the first day and sell them on eBay for a profit later, right?   Just kidding!  I wouldn't do that, but I did see some listed as "pre-orders" on eBay already, along with everything else from the GG.


----------



## CinderElsa

jennab113 said:


> So what you're saying is I should buy several on the first day and sell them on eBay for a profit later, right?   Just kidding!  I wouldn't do that, but I did see some listed as "pre-orders" on eBay already, along with everything else from the GG.


There are people who have made an entire career out of Disney reselling. It's not something I'd be interested in doing myself, but I don't think the profit margin is as high as it would seem.

Say you charge $50 for a $30 MagicBand...

eBay takes $5 in fees, Paypal takes $2.50, and shipping costs $7 because the buyer wants the box and eBay makes you buy tracking.

You've made a grand total of $5.50. 

It doesn't even seem worth it to me, but I guess if you have the time & sell at a high enough volume...


----------



## lovethattink

jennab113 said:


> Do the popcorn buckets get cheaper refills or do you just buy a non souvenir popcorn and pour it in your bucket for a refill?



No discounts.  They won't refill it, but you can purchase a box of popcorn and dump it in.



jennab113 said:


> So what you're saying is I should buy several on the first day and sell them on eBay for a profit later, right?   Just kidding!  I wouldn't do that, but I did see some listed as "pre-orders" on eBay already, along with everything else from the GG.



No, I'm pointing out to the "powers that be" who read this thread that the Fett mug and Han popcorn bucket are totally awesome and there will be high demand!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Kenny the Pirate just posted a picture of the new dhs map and it shows that a permanent stage is being built where the hat used to be. Called center stage.


Look for the map on Kenny's site, can't find it, got a link?


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Look for the map on Kenny's site, can't find it, got a link?


try this http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...de-map-updated-with-center-stage-addition.htm


----------



## jennab113

@CinderElsa and @lovethattink, I really was kidding!  I have no interest in reselling anything.  Some of the prices on the LE stuff is already outrageous on eBay, though.  I can't imagine paying $250 for a magic band.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Can anyone ever get a walk up (very small chance of this, I know) for Sci Fi or H&V? I totally screwed up when I booked our dining when SW dining was released...I knew we were going the first weekend for SWW so I booked the first weekend dining was available. FAIL. I now have a Sci Fi breakfast reservation for 3 on 5/08 and a H&V reservation for 3 on 5/09. I have been searching and searching for a Sci Fi on either 5/15 or 16 and H&V on 5/15 to no avail.

PM me if you are interested in my 5/8 and 5/9 reservations.


----------



## Itinkso

BadgerGirl84 said:


> Can anyone ever get a walk up (very small chance of this, I know) for Sci Fi or H&V? I totally screwed up when I booked our dining when SW dining was released...I knew we were going the first weekend for SWW so I booked the first weekend dining was available. FAIL. I now have a Sci Fi breakfast reservation for 3 on 5/08 and a H&V reservation for 3 on 5/09. I have been searching and searching for a Sci Fi on either 5/15 or 16 and H&V on 5/15 to no avail.
> 
> PM me if you are interested in my 5/8 and 5/9 reservations.


The first SWW will be very busy but because the breakfasts will have been running for over a week, they may not be backed up. You can always ask at the podium if there is a picnic table available in the back of the "drive-in." You may be able to be seated there as a walk-in.


----------



## CinderElsa

jennab113 said:


> @CinderElsa and @lovethattink, I really was kidding!  I have no interest in reselling anything.  Some of the prices on the LE stuff is already outrageous on eBay, though.  I can't imagine paying $250 for a magic band.


I didn't think you were serious! 

The $250 is actually for TWO MagicBands. What a deal!


----------



## williamscm3

BadgerGirl84 said:


> Can anyone ever get a walk up (very small chance of this, I know) for Sci Fi or H&V? I totally screwed up when I booked our dining when SW dining was released...I knew we were going the first weekend for SWW so I booked the first weekend dining was available. FAIL. I now have a Sci Fi breakfast reservation for 3 on 5/08 and a H&V reservation for 3 on 5/09. I have been searching and searching for a Sci Fi on either 5/15 or 16 and H&V on 5/15 to no avail.
> 
> PM me if you are interested in my 5/8 and 5/9 reservations.




I don't know if it has ever been mentioned on here before...but I just recently used Disney Dining Buddy to find my galactic breakfast...it was $8 and within a week I was notified numerous times for openings. Once the time I wanted finally came up I booked it! Super easy!


----------



## OZMom

BadgerGirl84 said:


> Can anyone ever get a walk up (very small chance of this, I know) for Sci Fi or H&V? I totally screwed up when I booked our dining when SW dining was released...I knew we were going the first weekend for SWW so I booked the first weekend dining was available. FAIL. I now have a Sci Fi breakfast reservation for 3 on 5/08 and a H&V reservation for 3 on 5/09. I have been searching and searching for a Sci Fi on either 5/15 or 16 and H&V on 5/15 to no avail.
> 
> PM me if you are interested in my 5/8 and 5/9 reservations.



There's a Jedi Mickey Dinner available right now. It's on 5/15 at 8:35PM


----------



## coluk003

Ouch at 8 dollars per request


----------



## MakiraMarlena

$8 per request and of course it is up to you to do the booking.


----------



## wdhinn89

If anyone cancels a SciFi lunch or Dinner on May 16th because they snagged another meal, please let me know.  There is nothing available now.


----------



## OZMom

wdhinn89 said:


> If anyone cancels a SciFi lunch or Dinner on May 16th because they snagged another meal, please let me know.  There is nothing available now.



Did you mean the Jedi Mickey lunch or dinner? I believe the Star Wars Sci Fi meal is only available as breakfast.


----------



## Koh1977

OZMom said:


> Did you mean the Jedi Mickey lunch or dinner? I believe the Star Wars Sci Fi meal is only available as breakfast.



The Jedi Mickey meal is only dinner at H & V.  The Galactic Sci-Fi meal is only breakfast.


----------



## Koh1977

thinking this has been asked already, and I looked on the 2014 info., but couldn't find it.  What was the price for the FtF package last year?  Was it cheaper for kids?  Trying to see if I can use it as leverage for adding another night at the beginning of the trip vs the FtF package   since DH had previously ok'd the FtF package.  I think I'd rather have an extra night though!  ;-)


----------



## MakiraMarlena

$54 adults, $32 children age 3-9. including tax.

Personally I am expecting that price to go up.


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> $54 adults, $32 children age 3-9. including tax.
> 
> Personally I am expecting that price to go up.


pretty sure it will. The FsF package was more expensive. Can't remember exactly how much, maybe @lovethattink can tell us exactly how much it was


----------



## lovethattink

MakiraMarlena said:


> $54 adults, $32 children age 3-9. including tax.
> 
> Personally I am expecting that price to go up.



FSF packages went up to $69. I'm expecting about the same for FTF.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> try this http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...de-map-updated-with-center-stage-addition.htm



Ok that's kinda crazy, they took down the hat, I presumed, so you could see the theater better now they are going to block the theater with a stage?

WEIRD!


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok that's kinda crazy, they took down the hat, I presumed, so you could see the theater better now they are going to block the theater with a stage?
> 
> WEIRD!



I'm thinking the stage is temporary and will be up for SWW and FSF, then down.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> I'm thinking the stage is temporary and will be up for SWW and FSF, then down.



I know they put a temporary stage up in front of the hat during SWW but....


----------



## BadgerGirl84

OZMom said:


> There's a Jedi Mickey Dinner available right now. It's on 5/15 at 8:35PM



I should have added that I was able to book a Jedi Mickey dinner at H&V for 5/15 at 8:30pm-ish...but I'm hoping to rebook for something earlier, as my 1 year old's bedtime is usually 7:30pm.


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> I know they put a temporary stage up in front of the hat during SWW but....



My son is 10. So he's never seen the park without the hat. One day recently when we went to DHS, it was rainy and the lights had just gone on. He stood on Hollywood BlVD and announced how beautiful it looked. Dh and I had to agree, since we thought the hat outwore it's welcome.

Not sure where else they could put a stage. Back in the good ole days, it was the stage at Star Tours. But that was quickly outgrown by the number of fans coming to SWW.


----------



## wdhinn89

OZMom said:


> Did you mean the Jedi Mickey lunch or dinner? I believe the Star Wars Sci Fi meal is only available as breakfast.


No, just for plain ole lunch or dinner.  lol   Just hoping if someone was going to cancel because they snagged a character diner we could arrange a transfer.


----------



## Koh1977

lovethattink said:


> FSF packages went up to $69. I'm expecting about the same for FTF.



That's a lot for parade viewing and a fireworks dessert party!  Even if it's only around $60 for adults and $40 for kids, that would be $200 for my family.  DEFINITELY would rather have a night at AKL and be able to do more SWW meet and greets, etc. on Saturday the 30th instead of our flight landing at 2:30pm!


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> That's a lot for parade viewing and a fireworks dessert party!  Even if it's only around $60 for adults and $40 for kids, that would be $200 for my family.  DEFINITELY would rather have a night at AKL and be able to do more SWW meet and greets, etc. on Saturday the 30th instead of our flight landing at 2:30pm!


AKL is my favorite resort of them all.
Don't sweat the FtF thing. Yes, it's nice to have a reserved area and the dessert party is great but you can def. do all those things with proper planning.


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> AKL is my favorite resort of them all.
> Don't sweat the FtF thing. Yes, it's nice to have a reserved area and the dessert party is great but you can def. do all those things with proper planning.



Well, we have a 7pm ADR at H&V that night anyway so the dessert party wouldn't have been enjoyed quite as much.  We are also going to be there (at least for dinner and after) with my parents who were not planning on doing the Ftf package, so this way, we can snag some seats somewhere after dinner and just relax, etc. while waiting for the fireworks.  DH or I could take DS on one more ride or something perhaps in between.  We will have to play it by ear a bit.    I am sure DS will want to see the pre-show, so maybe scouting out a place to view that will mean waiting that long before hand!  

Staying at the Poly for the rest of the trip, and was planning to skip AK this time around, BUT DD LOVES the giraffes.  She's already bummed about no Pirates ride...


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> Well, we have a 7pm ADR at H&V that night anyway so the dessert party wouldn't have been enjoyed quite as much.  We are also going to be there (at least for dinner and after) with my parents who were not planning on doing the Ftf package, so this way, we can snag some seats somewhere after dinner and just relax, etc. while waiting for the fireworks.  DH or I could take DS on one more ride or something perhaps in between.  We will have to play it by ear a bit.    I am sure DS will want to see the pre-show, so maybe scouting out a place to view that will mean waiting that long before hand!
> 
> Staying at the Poly for the rest of the trip, and was planning to skip AK this time around, BUT DD LOVES the giraffes.  She's already bummed about no Pirates ride...


Giraffes are one of my favorite too. If you get seats by Min and Bills (The boat quick service) you'll be able to see the pre show on the bug jumbotron. The only thing is that you would be a bit too close to the fireworks but it's not a bad view


----------



## lovethattink

Koh1977 said:


> That's a lot for parade viewing and a fireworks dessert party!  Even if it's only around $60 for adults and $40 for kids, that would be $200 for my family.  DEFINITELY would rather have a night at AKL and be able to do more SWW meet and greets, etc. on Saturday the 30th instead of our flight landing at 2:30pm!



FSF started out the same price.  But when the event was extended, the dessert price increased.  When the newest dessert party was announced for Frozen and Osborne Lights, the event rate went up to $90.


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> Giraffes are one of my favorite too. If you get seats by Min and Bills (The boat quick service) you'll be able to see the pre show on the bug jumbotron. The only thing is that you would be a bit too close to the fireworks but it's not a bad view



Although you're close to the fireworks if you're in the FtF viewing area as well, correct?    We will have to stake out a place to watch the parade, but I think it will be ok...I remember standing in line for the FSF parade check-in and that was ridiculously long and hot.

Now to propose the idea to DH


----------



## Nhebron

So...are we still thinking FTF will come out on March 22, because that would make me happy.  My FP window opens on March 23rd.  

On an unrelated note, my local zoo is having a Star Wars day this weekend.  Nice way to get excited for our upcoming trip!


----------



## yulilin3

Nhebron said:


> So...are we still thinking FTF will come out on March 22, because that would make me happy.  My FP window opens on March 23rd.
> 
> On an unrelated note, my local zoo is having a Star Wars day this weekend.  Nice way to get excited for our upcoming trip!


the CM from the VIP tour said that they were expecting the VIP package and FtF to be announced *around* March 23.


----------



## jane2073

I don't think we signed in yet for SWW.

We will be there the first weekend.
The third weekend (May29-31)
And Friday, June 5th.


----------



## OZMom

I know this is waaaaaaaay off topic,  but if any of you are in New England with me, there's a pretty good chance we will see the Northern Lights tonight  There's supposed to be a KP# of 9 at about 9PM


----------



## mexxican

Does anyone know if the Disney rewards Visa discount works for Jedi Mickey @ H&V?  I just applied for one with the current $200 referral offer (no annual fee) to use for the VIP tour (15% off) and I saw that H&V was on the list of discounted restaurants. Anyone try to use it last year?


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> Does anyone know if the Disney rewards Visa discount works for Jedi Mickey @ H&V?  I just applied for one with the current $200 referral offer (no annual fee) to use for the VIP tour (15% off) and I saw that H&V was on the list of discounted restaurants. Anyone try to use it last year?


Reports from last year was that it was accepted but sometimes you had to push for it because CM were told that no discounts applied.


----------



## coluk003

ok ill bite what the heck is FSF. I know its simple but i cant for the life of me figure it out. Feel Some Force? lol


----------



## mexxican

coluk003 said:


> ok ill bite what the heck is FSF. I know its simple but i cant for the life of me figure it out. Feel Some Force? lol


Frozen Summer Fun?


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> Frozen Summer Fun?


 It was the package offered during last year's Frozen Summer event


----------



## coluk003

so this will be a cryptic message but i come here because iv got to say something. First thank you for everything on this site and this page. Ive been lucky enough to go to Disneyland more times then i can count, and planning this WDW trip for May is something ive wanted to do for a year or so. That being said I lost my job today, Im not mad, upset or anything it was truly my own stupidity and knew this was coming. If it hadn't I would have been very very surprised. At my age youd think id have learned to just keep my mouth shut and not complain or if i do, learn to say things the right way. That being said the new today i will not let it ruin this vacation, not one bit. Im still going to do all the things i wanted to do over a month ago. While actually writing this i didnt think i would get so sad, I wasnt happy going to work and firgured when this day came it would be ok. Im not looking for anyone to say sorry or show me anything because truly it was my fault. It was my dream job, but that dream job wasnt what i thought it was and i was depressed going to work all the time and just going through the motions.  

Again, thanks for reading this lol. Ill be there at SWW and I plan to treat myself to WDW again just not sure when. 

May the force be with you all


----------



## coluk003

mexxican said:


> Frozen Summer Fun?


 that would be it. i wasnt even CLOSE lol


----------



## Skywise

mexxican said:


> Frozen Summer Fun?


I believe that was Frozen Summer Fun*ding. *


----------



## Skywise

C'mon guys - were well within the 60 day period for SWW and there's no guest listings and no FtF announcements but we're already supposed to have made our 60 day FP+ plans, let alone the 180 day ADRs?!

I respect the logistics Disney has to go through to pull this off but you can't put us under these sorts of planning constraints then toss out events and schedules that force us to rework our plans forcing poor Yullin here to monitor a discussion thread about past histories so we can make educated guesses about itinerary planning - all so we can have a magical time with an overpriced vacation?!

Rant off!  

(It's so bad that I was planning a trip to Vegas a few weeks back for a few weeks from now.  Disney has "trained" me so well that I booked tickets for a show we wanted to see about 2 months in advance coz I wanted to get good seats.  Not Tier 1 $$$$ seats but Tier 2 $$$ seats.   ...
I got front row seats.  No, you don't understand... I got seats A1 and A2 because NOBODY else had bought seats yet!!! )


----------



## Koh1977

Not directly related, but somewhat so...?

Thoughts on HBD for lunch?  Is it 2 credits at lunch AND dinner?  Anyone tried their fettucini alfredo?  Trying to choose a TS lunch (break from heat after the parade and to avoid the crowded CS during SWW)...


----------



## Itinkso

Koh1977 said:


> Not directly related, but somewhat so...?
> 
> Thoughts on HBD for lunch?  Is it 2 credits at lunch AND dinner?  Anyone tried their fettucini alfredo?  Trying to choose a TS lunch (break from heat after the parade and to avoid the crowded CS during SWW)...


Signatures are 2TS credits even for lunch. We like Brown Derby and sometimes just eat at their outdoor lounge, but, it isn't on the Dining Plan. SciFi for lunch is a good choice but may be hard to find an ADR. 

If you have time to take a little longer break, there's the Captain's Grille @ Yacht Club... we are trying it next month.


----------



## markmcalear

Koh1977 said:


> Not directly related, but somewhat so...?
> 
> Thoughts on HBD for lunch?  Is it 2 credits at lunch AND dinner?  Anyone tried their fettucini alfredo?  Trying to choose a TS lunch (break from heat after the parade and to avoid the crowded CS during SWW)...



I ate at HBD last year and found it to be very average (as did the other 8 members of my party). Certainly not on a par with other signature restaurants and imo not worth 2 credits. I personally would go for Sci-Fi or 50s Prime Time if you can get an ADR at either.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Koh1977 said:


> Not directly related, but somewhat so...?
> 
> Thoughts on HBD for lunch?  Is it 2 credits at lunch AND dinner?  Anyone tried their fettucini alfredo?  Trying to choose a TS lunch (break from heat after the parade and to avoid the crowded CS during SWW)...



I love HBD for lunch!  I've had their Fettuccini Alfredo at least 3 times in the last year or so. I don't use the Dining Plan but I found the cost for the food worth it for out of pocket.


----------



## yulilin3

@Skywise Imagine 2 years ago when we only got the schedule the week before the first weekend just because CM would leak it. Thanks to fp+ we now have the schedule of shows much earlier and thanks to the VIP package and FtF we have times for parade and fireworks.As I said before, we are right on schedule, I know it's hard to plan but the times haven't really changed that dramatically so it's ok to go by last years schedule and the celebrities should be announced next month.

And just to keep the conversation moving along
who are you excited to meet? (please other than the usual I hope Harrison Ford comes  ) are you planning on doing celebrity autgraphs? what would you like getting signed?


----------



## yulilin3

Other thread on another site is reporting that Freddie Prinze Jr. will make his SWW debut this year (he was the only one from SW Rebels core cast that didn't come last year) and also Taylor Grey is confirmed to come back. Again rumors until Disney announces the list.


----------



## yulilin3

We have more clues as to where exactly Darth's Mall will be this year and as rumored it'll be a 3 part sort of thing. Each area will have a SW theme. The current store next to Monsters Inc meet and greet (in front of Studio Catering) then the old AFI location (recently used for Oakens Trading Post) and the old Prop Shop (used to be part of the queue of Backlot Tour) permits were filed Monday to  "provide labor, materials, and/or electric for construction" for the last 2 building areas.


----------



## xApril

I'm excited to meet James again! I bought his book last year, but it didn't arrive till after SWW was over. Last year was my first year officially going often so I bought the poster. I will continue having people sign it that didn't sign it last year.

Also, ridiculously excited for the merchandise, but hoping there isn't a lot I love so I don't break the bank.


----------



## cherice95403

Woo hoo! I FINALLY scored Galactic breakfast reservations for 6/13! I can now stop stalking the Disney dining reservations page and move on with my life


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> I'm excited to meet James again! I bought his book last year, but it didn't arrive till after SWW was over. Last year was my first year officially going often so I bought the poster. I will continue having people sign it that didn't sign it last year.
> 
> Also, ridiculously excited for the merchandise, but hoping there isn't a lot I love so I don't break the bank.


I have his book as well


----------



## CinderElsa

yulilin3 said:


> Other thread on another site is reporting that *Freddie Prinze Jr. will make his SWW debut this year* (he was the only one from SW Rebels core cast that didn't come last year) and also Taylor Grey is confirmed to come back. Again rumors until Disney announces the list.


My middle school self is excited about this.


----------



## yulilin3

CinderElsa said:


> My middle school self is excited about this.


Me too!! If he comes I'm going for his autograph.


----------



## cherice95403

Can anyone who has done it tell me if the FTF package is worth it? It sounds like you still have to line up for the parade seating about as early as everyone else and the fireworks location isn't the best. Other than the treats, what's the draw. I feel like I am missing something.


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> Other thread on another site is reporting that Freddie Prinze Jr. will make his SWW debut this year (he was the only one from SW Rebels core cast that didn't come last year) and also Taylor Grey is confirmed to come back. Again rumors until Disney announces the list.



Any rumor about which weekend Rebels might be.....last year I believe they were the last weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

ConnieB said:


> Any rumor about which weekend Rebels might be.....last year I believe they were the last weekend.


actually rebels voice actors came every weekend, the added weekend, weekend 5 was for Clone War voice actors.


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> @Skywise
> 
> And just to keep the conversation moving along
> who are you excited to meet? (please other than the usual I hope Harrison Ford comes  ) are you planning on doing celebrity autgraphs? what would you like getting signed?



DH and I are not big celebrity people. We will probably only seek out autographs if there's someone there the first weekend who really peaks our interest. Obviously I would love to meet Mark Hammil, but I'm not sure we have to patience to wait in that kind of line. As of right now, our plan is no autographs. The only character meet I want is Chewbacca, and of course Darth Vader and Boba Fett at the breakfast. I promised DH this trip would be very laid back and we would do whatever struck us at the moment. It's making me crazy to not have a color coded schedule, but it's his trip too  

I was hoping to get light sabers signed by a few characters for each of our boys since they're not coming with us, but apparently Darth Vader and Boba Fett don't sign autographs so a picture will have to do


----------



## yulilin3

cherice95403 said:


> Can anyone who has done it tell me if the FTF package is worth it? It sounds like you still have to line up for the parade seating about as early as everyone else and the fireworks location isn't the best. Other than the treats, what's the draw. I feel like I am missing something.


it really depends on you and your family.
You have to get in line at the check in podium around 10:30am at the latest so not as early if you were holding spots on the shady side of the street (latest 10am) you get a reserved area where they have the kids sit up front and parents can either sit or stand behind, some goodies during the parade and the dessert party is very cool, enough space to move around, great spot for Summon the Force pre show and a good spot for fireworks.
I guess one of the biggest draw is to know you'll have a spot and you won't be shoulder to shoulder with other people. Especially during the dessert party, it's very laid back and relaxed.


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> actually rebels voice actors came every weekend, the added weekend, weekend 5 was for Clone War voice actors.




Ooops..just showed my ignorance about the voice actors didn't I?  Not into the animated shows. 

Reason I was asking is I'm really really hoping that the last weekend will again be the animated series that my family isn't as interested in meeting.    Our original plan was to be there all 5 weekends, but the girls have applied to staff encampment and they just changed the dates to start on June 9 instead of 16.....putting a wrinkle in our plans.    I'll head for home while they head for Colorado.....unless Harrison Ford will be there that weekend, lol.   (Sorry, had to poke ya).


----------



## yulilin3

ConnieB said:


> Ooops..just showed my ignorance about the voice actors didn't I?  Not into the animated shows.
> 
> Reason I was asking is I'm really really hoping that the last weekend will again be the animated series that my family isn't as interested in meeting.    Our original plan was to be there all 5 weekends, but the girls have applied to staff encampment and they just changed the dates to start on June 9 instead of 16.....putting a wrinkle in our plans.    I'll head for home while they head for Colorado.....unless Harrison Ford will be there that weekend, lol.   (Sorry, had to poke ya).


I'm not sure if the Clone Wars actors will be back (obviously other than JAT and Ashley Eckstein) I think that them coming the last weekend (the added last minute one) was all because JAT wanted to give the Clone wars cast a last big send off.


----------



## lovethattink

Some Clone Wars actors have appeared in Rebel's and are rumored to be in season 2 as well!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Some Clone Wars actors have appeared in Rebel's and are rumored to be in season 2 as well!


true, I'm hoping Jim Cummings comes back.
But if you think about it, five weekends, that's: Freddie Prinze Jr., Taylor Grey, Vanessa Marshall, Tiya Sircar and Steve Blum
It would cover all the voice actors slots


----------



## HCinKC

Skywise said:


> C'mon guys - were well within the 60 day period for SWW and there's no guest listings and no FtF announcements but we're already supposed to have made our 60 day FP+ plans, let alone the 180 day ADRs?!
> 
> I respect the logistics Disney has to go through to pull this off but you can't put us under these sorts of planning constraints then toss out events and schedules that force us to rework our plans forcing poor Yullin here to monitor a discussion thread about past histories so we can make educated guesses about itinerary planning - all so we can have a magical time with an overpriced vacation?!
> 
> Rant off!
> 
> (It's so bad that I was planning a trip to Vegas a few weeks back for a few weeks from now.  Disney has "trained" me so well that I booked tickets for a show we wanted to see about 2 months in advance coz I wanted to get good seats.  Not Tier 1 $$$$ seats but Tier 2 $$$ seats.   ...
> I got front row seats.  No, you don't understand... I got seats A1 and A2 because NOBODY else had bought seats yet!!! )



I don't know that it is the same, but I would assume quite similar...DH and I worked in the music industry for many years. He was on the record label side, I was on the radio side. It can be very difficult to wade through both the formal and informal bits of getting a celebrity to come to an event. For the music biz, we had record labels, managers, the celebrities themselves (even trickier for groups), the event timeline and any groups involved (ie the radio station, a charity, the venue staff, etc) all to coordinate and satisfy. You have to start planning for the next year almost as soon as the current event ends. Even starting well in advance, it often still comes down to the wire. Trust me. It is just as frustrating for the folks working on this at Disney as it is for guests waiting on news.


----------



## Seltzer76

Hi there!  I just booked my first ever SWW trip June 12-14th...I have a question I'm hoping someone could help with...I was able to get 8:35pm Jedi Mickey dinner....do you think I will be done in time to see the fireworks?  Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

Seltzer76 said:


> Hi there!  I just booked my first ever SWW trip June 12-14th...I have a question I'm hoping someone could help with...I was able to get 8:35pm Jedi Mickey dinner....do you think I will be done in time to see the fireworks?  Thank you!


To be honest..no. You will probably be seated close to 8:45pm and then it takes a minimum of 1 hour to eat and get all the characters. The good news is that you can easily see the fireworks from Echo Lake so if you hurry you might just catch it. Def. not the pre show though


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> Me too!! If he comes I'm going for his autograph.



would love to get his autograph, but not sure anyone else would want to wait in line with me!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jane2073 said:


> I don't think we signed in yet for SWW.
> 
> We will be there the first weekend.
> The third weekend (May29-31)
> And Friday, June 5th.



Awww will miss you this year, but glad you are getting to go!


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> would love to get his autograph, but not sure anyone else would want to wait in line with me!


Now if he would meet with his wife, Sara Michelle Gellar then it would be insanity!!


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> Now if he would meet with his wife, Sara Michelle Gellar then it would be insanity!!



DH would DEFINITELY wait in line with me then!  LOL


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Now if he would meet with his wife, Sara Michelle Gellar then it would be insanity!!



I just purchased my tickets for autographs during Star Wars Celebration Anaheim on Monday, even though the other Rebels that are there are going to do autographs on Sunday Freddie is not 

So I wonder what Freddie's deal is... I will let you know how much of him (and his wife SMG) and the rest of the Rebels crew are out during SWC Anaheim (26 days till I leave, 28 days until SWC Anaheim begins)....


----------



## Delilah1310

My DS7 is obsessed with the SW Rebels shows. It's great to hear that the voice actors from SW Rebels may be back this year - he might get a kick out of seeing them. 
What are those shows like? Q and A with the audience? or what is the format? Would it hold the interest of a 7yo? How long are they?

Also, what do you think are the chances of having characters from SW Rebels in some of the character signing locations? I'm thinking perhaps where Captain Rex, Commander Cody and others from Clone Wars have been in previous years, perhaps they could use that space for the Rebels this year?

thanks for any insight as we continue to plan for our first SWW!!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> true, I'm hoping Jim Cummings comes back.
> But if you think about it, five weekends, that's: Freddie Prinze Jr., Taylor Grey, Vanessa Marshall, Tiya Sircar and Steve Blum
> It would cover all the voice actors slots



I'm hoping for some villains this year.  Stephen Stanton is genius as Tarkin!


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> My DS7 is obsessed with the SW Rebels shows. It's great to hear that the voice actors from SW Rebels may be back this year - he might get a kick out of seeing them.
> What are those shows like? Q and A with the audience? or what is the format? Would it hold the interest of a 7yo? How long are they?
> 
> Also, what do you think are the chances of having characters from SW Rebels in some of the character signing locations? I'm thinking perhaps where Captain Rex, Commander Cody and others from Clone Wars have been in previous years, perhaps they could use that space for the Rebels this year?
> 
> thanks for any insight as we continue to plan for our first SWW!!


Behind the Force is kinda a Q&A, Ashley has been the host of that one, the voice actors are awesome at showing all of their voices, not only SW but anything else they've done. I think it's neat for kids to see where the actual voice of their favorite characters comes from.  If your son love Rebels he will love this show. They also show scenes from the show. I'm pretty sure we will see a meet and greet with Ezra and Sabine this year


----------



## Koh1977

Do you generally need a FP for the Behind the Force show?


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> Do you generally need a FP for the Behind the Force show?


not really. In ranking of popularity this one is on the low end if Visit to the Maul or My Short Story is playing. I would say you could get in line 30 minutes before and still make it inside.


----------



## Seltzer76

yulilin3 said:


> To be honest..no. You will probably be seated close to 8:45pm and then it takes a minimum of 1 hour to eat and get all the characters. The good news is that you can easily see the fireworks from Echo Lake so if you hurry you might just catch it. Def. not the pre show though


Thank you!  Good to set my expectations.  Luckily I should be able to catch the fireworks the other night I will be there. I appreciate your help!


----------



## msmama

OZMom said:


> I know this is waaaaaaaay off topic,  but if any of you are in New England with me, there's a pretty good chance we will see the Northern Lights tonight  There's supposed to be a KP# of 9 at about 9PM



Did you see them?  I'm in NY and we were supposed to be able to see them, too, but no luck.  



yulilin3 said:


> We have more clues as to where exactly Darth's Mall will be this year and as rumored it'll be a 3 part sort of thing. Each area will have a SW theme. The current store next to Monsters Inc meet and greet (in front of Studio Catering) then the old AFI location (recently used for Oakens Trading Post) and the old Prop Shop (used to be part of the queue of Backlot Tour) permits were filed Monday to  "provide labor, materials, and/or electric for construction" for the last 2 building areas.



So, that's 3 separate buildings right?  Or are you able to get from one to another? (I'm bad at names of things at HS, everything is "studio something").  Wonder if they'll make people wait in line 3 different times to get in? 



CinderElsa said:


> My middle school self is excited about this.



Me too!!  (Only, it's more my high school self.)  



yulilin3 said:


> Now if he would meet with his wife, Sara Michelle Gellar then it would be insanity!!



She's joining Rebels for season 2 (did we already have this conversation here?)  I think they could break SWW, lol.


----------



## msmama

I just wanted to confirm that the shows are all kid friendly, right?  Like things are mostly kept PG-ish?


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Did you see them?  I'm in NY and we were supposed to be able to see them, too, but no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's 3 separate buildings right?  Or are you able to get from one to another? (I'm bad at names of things at HS, everything is "studio something").  Wonder if they'll make people wait in line 3 different times to get in?
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!!  (Only, it's more my high school self.)
> 
> 
> 
> She's joining Rebels for season 2 (did we already have this conversation here?)  I think they could break SWW, lol.





msmama said:


> I just wanted to confirm that the shows are all kid friendly, right?  Like things are mostly kept PG-ish?


The gift shop next to the Monsters Inc meet and greet is a separate bldg. They have used this location in the past, they just put general SW merchandise here. The other two are connected, not by an indoor corridor but still they could work it out so you only have to pay once.
If Buffy comes it'll be crazy!!!
All shows are kid friendly.


----------



## OZMom

msmama said:


> Did you see them?  I'm in NY and we were supposed to be able to see them, too, but no luck.



No  It got up to a KP of 9, but it was nowhere near dark enough yet to see them. NOAA predicted they would spike again around 9 / 10PM, but they dropped pretty quickly instead. We gave up around 11 because my kiddos had school and DH has to be up at 5 for work.


----------



## sairell

I have a question regarding the Ultimate Day at SWW VIP Tour.

If the tour starts at 7am, how does that affect your plans if you want to line up to meet Chewbacca first thing in the morning? How does it affect lining up to meet any of the characters actually? Is character meet & greets somehow added onto the tour agenda?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Itinkso

OZMom said:


> No  It got up to a KP of 9, but it was nowhere near dark enough yet to see them. NOAA predicted they would spike again around 9 / 10PM, but they dropped pretty quickly instead. We gave up around 11 because my kiddos had school and DH has to be up at 5 for work.


I guess I should read up on Northern Lights as I have no idea what KP 9 means and we will be in Alaska in June! The only reason why I am missing the last SWW dates this year. (Morphing it back to SWW)!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I haven't made any ADRs or fastpasses. Don't see the need for making them now. My FPs are going to be some SW shows for the Saturday and Sunday though. I can wait till those come out.

Darth and Boba don't sign at the breakfast but they do if you wait for them at their meeting spots.


----------



## Itinkso

sairell said:


> I have a question regarding the Ultimate Day at SWW VIP Tour.
> 
> If the tour starts at 7am, how does that affect your plans if you want to line up to meet Chewbacca first thing in the morning? How does it affect lining up to meet any of the characters actually? Is character meet & greets somehow added onto the tour agenda?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


If meeting characters is your goal, you will need a 2nd day in DHS. The VIP Tour is very scheduled and doesn't allow for character meets except for the special meet with Vader.


----------



## Mrs. Sydney Wagner

Okay friends, I am needing some guidance! I am going to SWW on my honeymoon (yay) and I am IN LOVE with those Dooney & Burke bags from the galactic gathering catalog. I saw that on the bottom of the page it says 
"a limited quantity of this edition will be available to purchase via random selection process" What does that mean?! I am worried that if I don't get tickets for the galactic gathering than I wont be able to purchase one. Does anyone have any info about this?


----------



## yulilin3

Mrs. Sydney Wagner said:


> Okay friends, I am needing some guidance! I am going to SWW on my honeymoon (yay) and I am IN LOVE with those Dooney & Burke bags from the galactic gathering catalog. I saw that on the bottom of the page it says
> "a limited quantity of this edition will be available to purchase via random selection process" What does that mean?! I am worried that if I don't get tickets for the galactic gathering than I wont be able to purchase one. Does anyone have any info about this?


 That's for people going to the Galactic Gathering event. They will probably have some left over but these are very popular items and they will probably sell out quickly. Which weekend are you coming?


----------



## Mrs. Sydney Wagner

yulilin3 said:


> That's for people going to the Galactic Gathering event. They will probably have some left over but these are very popular items and they will probably sell out quickly. Which weekend are you coming?


 that makes me sad. Hopefully they will have some left over. I will be there the first weekend.


----------



## OZMom

Itinkso said:


> I guess I should read up on Northern Lights as I have no idea what KP 9 means and we will be in Alaska in June! The only reason why I am missing the last SWW dates this year. (Morphing it back to SWW)!



Oh I'm so jealous of your trip to Alaska.  It is hopefully our next family vacation, but it looks like it could be a few years out for us because of the price.

 KP index is a global geomagnetic storm index. The bigger the number, the bigger the storm that caused the "lights" and the closer to the equator the aurora can be seen. There are maps that show the zones in relation to the number. Anything above a 5 is considered storm level and a good chance for people in the northern latitudes to get a show. Northern New England  / upstate NY / Washington state etc could see storms at a 7, but CT and south need a 9 or higher so it is very rare, which is why the geek in me got excited to share  Even then, if it happens, the conditions have to be just right to actually see it, which is the problem we ran into last night. 

Back to SWW though, 57 days in my countdown  Do the popcorn buckets / mugs sell out immediately? We're going on the first day, but I'd like to bring them home for our kiddos. Just wondering if I can wait until the end of the day so we don't have to carry them or if we should get them first thing.


----------



## yulilin3

sairell said:


> I have a question regarding the Ultimate Day at SWW VIP Tour.
> 
> If the tour starts at 7am, how does that affect your plans if you want to line up to meet Chewbacca first thing in the morning? How does it affect lining up to meet any of the characters actually? Is character meet & greets somehow added onto the tour agenda?
> 
> Thanks for your help!





Itinkso said:


> If meeting characters is your goal, you will need a 2nd day in DHS. The VIP Tour is very scheduled and doesn't allow for character meets except for the special meet with Vader.


I agree with ITinkSo, have 2 days or you can try and squeeze as many characters between 4pm and 8pm. The line for Chewie will be about an hour, the rest should be shorter. You get to meet Vader during the tour so that one is covered


----------



## yulilin3

Mrs. Sydney Wagner said:


> that makes me sad. Hopefully they will have some left over. I will be there the first weekend.


If it's important to you be at the park that first Friday before it opens and join the merchandise line. It'll take a good chunk of your morning but if you really want them then that's the only way to go


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> Back to SWW though, 57 days in my countdown  Do the popcorn buckets / mugs sell out immediately? We're going on the first day, but I'd like to bring them home for our kiddos. Just wondering if I can wait until the end of the day so we don't have to carry them or if we should get them first thing.


You should be fine buying them at the end of the day. I really hope they have enough this year for all weekends.


----------



## Mrs. Sydney Wagner

yulilin3 said:


> If it's important to you be at the park that first Friday before it opens and join the merchandise line. It'll take a good chunk of your morning but if you really want them then that's the only way to go


Thank you so much! I will be sure to do that.


----------



## mexxican

So to get to HS by 6:45 on day 1 from POR we're looking at a taxi or uber? What if I need a carseat?


----------



## sairell

sairell said:


> I have a question regarding the Ultimate Day at SWW VIP Tour.
> 
> If the tour starts at 7am, how does that affect your plans if you want to line up to meet Chewbacca first thing in the morning? How does it affect lining up to meet any of the characters actually? Is character meet & greets somehow added onto the tour agenda?
> 
> Thanks for your help!





Itinkso said:


> If meeting characters is your goal, you will need a 2nd day in DHS. The VIP Tour is very scheduled and doesn't allow for character meets except for the special meet with Vader.





yulilin3 said:


> I agree with ITinkSo, have 2 days or you can try and squeeze as many characters between 4pm and 8pm. The line for Chewie will be about an hour, the rest should be shorter. You get to meet Vader during the tour so that one is covered



Thank you so much for your helpful replies! We will look into adding a second day just to meet characters.


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> So to get to HS by 6:45 on day 1 from POR we're looking at a taxi or uber? What if I need a carseat?


Buses are supposed to start running around 6am to 6:30am for DHS. Check with the front desk. If you'd rather get a taxi (I would) ask the front desk to schedule one and let them know you need a car seat. Most taxi co. have car seats in the trunk in case they are needed


----------



## db99

yulilin3 said:


> Other thread on another site is reporting that Freddie Prinze Jr. will make his SWW debut this year (he was the only one from SW Rebels core cast that didn't come last year) and also Taylor Grey is confirmed to come back. Again rumors until Disney announces the list.


 
I can tell you that Freddie said on a Star Wars podcast over the past couple of weeks that he would be at Celebration, but has not been able to cut a deal with Disney for Weekends.  He said something about the schedule has being reason and he has made counter proposals that have not been accepted.


----------



## yulilin3

db99 said:


> I can tell you that Freddie said on a Star Wars podcast over the past couple of weeks that he would be at Celebration, but has not been able to cut a deal with Disney for Weekends.  He said something about the schedule has being reason and he has made counter proposals that have not been accepted.


thank you...meaning that he's not getting paid what he wants for SWW


----------



## bgg319

Seltzer76 said:


> Hi there!  I just booked my first ever SWW trip June 12-14th...I have a question I'm hoping someone could help with...I was able to get 8:35pm Jedi Mickey dinner....do you think I will be done in time to see the fireworks?  Thank you!


I have a 4:35 reservation on 6-14 for 4 that you are welcome too.  We got a breakfast so I will be canceling this one.  Just let me know.


----------



## db99

yulilin3 said:


> thank you...meaning that he's not getting paid what he wants for SWW


 
LOL - Probably correct!  He seems like a cool guy, but business is business, I guess.


----------



## lovethattink

msmama said:


> I just wanted to confirm that the shows are all kid friendly, right?  Like things are mostly kept PG-ish?



Billy Dee Williams pushed it with innuendo. But it's Disney and there are family friendly rules for the shows.



MakiraMarlena said:


> I haven't made any ADRs or fastpasses. Don't see the need for making them now. My FPs are going to be some SW shows for the Saturday and Sunday though. I can wait till those come out.
> 
> Darth and Boba don't sign at the breakfast but they do if you wait for them at their meeting spots.



Keep in mind, last year the SW shows were tier one, so you'll only be able to choose 1 FP for the shows a day. I'm waiting too. Some went fast last year.



Mrs. Sydney Wagner said:


> Okay friends, I am needing some guidance! I am going to SWW on my honeymoon (yay) and I am IN LOVE with those Dooney & Burke bags from the galactic gathering catalog. I saw that on the bottom of the page it says
> "a limited quantity of this edition will be available to purchase via random selection process" What does that mean?! I am worried that if I don't get tickets for the galactic gathering than I wont be able to purchase one. Does anyone have any info about this?



The RSP is for the GG guests. They have to choose the items they want to purchase and it's done by lottery. So if everyone tries to get a bag, then it's possible that even at the event some may not get it. I have no interest in the bags. I don't care for the design. I do like the $90 R2 bag at Tatooine Traders though. I'd go for that over the D&B. I was going to get it for my birthday last week, but ended up getting a Vera. I prefer a strap going across body than one that hangs from my arm.

I had no problems getting items on my RSP last year, but what I wanted had a large quantity.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Itinkso said:


> If meeting characters is your goal, you will need a 2nd day in DHS. The VIP Tour is very scheduled and doesn't allow for character meets except for the special meet with Vader.


Couldn't someone fit this btwn 4-7pm if only Chewbacca or small number were desired?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Couldn't someone fit this btwn 4-7pm if only Chewbacca or small number were desired?


yes, you can meet characters between 4-7pm but the lines will be long and the weather hot (or worse it could be raining and then no characters)


----------



## OZMom

lovethattink said:


> Billy Dee Williams pushed it with innuendo. But it's Disney and there are family friendly rules for the shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, last year the SW shows were tier one, so you'll only be able to choose 1 FP for the shows a day. I'm waiting too. Some went fast last year.
> 
> 
> 
> The RSP is for the GG guests. They have to choose the items they want to purchase and it's done by lottery. So if everyone tries to get a bag, then it's possible that even at the event some may not get it. I have no interest in the bags. I don't care for the design. I do like the $*90 R2 bag at Tatooine Traders though. *I'd go for that over the D&B. I was going to get it for my birthday last week, but ended up getting a Vera. I prefer a strap going across body than one that hangs from my arm.
> 
> I had no problems getting items on my RSP last year, but what I wanted had a large quantity.



What is this you speak of? I love the D&B bags but DH laughed at the price tag.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> yes, you can meet characters between 4-7pm but the lines will be long and the weather hot (or worse it could be raining and then no characters)


Makes sense. We have scheduled to meet Chewbacca first thing on 5/16, then VIP 5/17 and meals to catch the others we're interested in. I think 4-7pm we'll be using some regular FP+.


----------



## yulilin3

Isn't it this one @lovethattink ? On this site it's $60 what a steal!!!
https://www.loungefly.com/brands/star-wars/r2-d2-blue-white-silver-patent-dome-bag.html


----------



## Koh1977

lovethattink said:


> Billy Dee Williams pushed it with innuendo. But it's Disney and there are family friendly rules for the shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, last year the SW shows were tier one, so you'll only be able to choose 1 FP for the shows a day. I'm waiting too. Some went fast last year.
> 
> 
> 
> The RSP is for the GG guests. They have to choose the items they want to purchase and it's done by lottery. So if everyone tries to get a bag, then it's possible that even at the event some may not get it. I have no interest in the bags. I don't care for the design. I do like the $90 R2 bag at Tatooine Traders though. I'd go for that over the D&B. I was going to get it for my birthday last week, but ended up getting a Vera. I prefer a strap going across body than one that hangs from my arm.
> 
> I had no problems getting items on my RSP last year, but what I wanted had a large quantity.



Hmmm…do we have a picture of said R2D2 bag?


----------



## Koh1977

I am actually waiting for the prices on the Cinderella LeSportSac bags…Not SWW related, but what can I say…I like to think I'm a fairy tale princess


----------



## lovethattink

OZMom said:


> What is this you speak of? I love the D&B bags but DH laughed at the price tag.



I don't like the SW print one bit.  I love B&B bags for the most part. I use one of mine often at the parks because unlike the Vera's they stay dry in the rain.



yulilin3 said:


> Isn't it this one @lovethattink ? On this site it's $60 what a steal!!!
> https://www.loungefly.com/brands/star-wars/r2-d2-blue-white-silver-patent-dome-bag.html



That looks like it. And it cheaper!


----------



## yulilin3

in tiny print it says out of stock


----------



## yulilin3

well looking at that site was a mistake https://www.loungefly.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=star+wars


----------



## OZMom

Oh. My. Goodness. 

I should have heeded your warning.

I should not have clicked that link.


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> Oh. My. Goodness.
> 
> I should have heeded your warning.
> 
> I should not have clicked that link.


these aren't the bags you're looking for....move along...move along


----------



## Mrs. Sydney Wagner

lovethattink said:


> The RSP is for the GG guests. They have to choose the items they want to purchase and it's done by lottery. So if everyone tries to get a bag, then it's possible that even at the event some may not get it.


So does that mean that only the people that go to the galactic gathering are going to have an opportunity to purchase them?


----------



## yulilin3

Mrs. Sydney Wagner said:


> So does that mean that only the people that go to the galactic gathering are going to have an opportunity to purchase them?


I would say that they will have all the merchandise from the GG available to purchase once SWW starts, until supplies last. But we haven't really gotten a post of the SWW merchandise so who knows.
I think that even though you can go to GG they are still trying to limit the amount of things to purchase to leave some for us regular folks


----------



## DisneyDizzy

So, you seem like the group that would know...

We aren't going for Star Wars Weekends, however, we are going to be at HS on Star Wars Day (May 4). We were able to book the Star Wars Character meal at Hollywood and Vine and my husband and brother are seriously hoping for a little increased Star Wars ambiance to the whole day. My question is, do any of you have a tried and true way for getting our 4-year-old daughter signed up for Jedi Training on a day when it will probably be more popular than usual? My husband would bust a gut if she was able to get up there.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> in tiny print it says out of stock


They are currently selling that at D-Tech at DTD (AP Discount)


----------



## yulilin3

Fun video from last year, notice the nice touch with the gingerbread man


----------



## Mrs. Sydney Wagner

yulilin3 said:


> I would say that they will have all the merchandise from the GG available to purchase once SWW starts, until supplies last. But we haven't really gotten a post of the SWW merchandise so who knows.
> I think that even though you can go to GG they are still trying to limit the amount of things to purchase to leave some for us regular folks


That's exactly what I needed to know! Thanks so much!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyDizzy said:


> So, you seem like the group that would know...
> 
> We aren't going for Star Wars Weekends, however, we are going to be at HS on Star Wars Day (May 4). We were able to book the Star Wars Character meal at Hollywood and Vine and my husband and brother are seriously hoping for a little increased Star Wars ambiance to the whole day. My question is, do any of you have a tried and true way for getting our 4-year-old daughter signed up for Jedi Training on a day when it will probably be more popular than usual? My husband would bust a gut if she was able to get up there.


Get there at park opening and go straight to JTA sign ups.


----------



## yulilin3

Dear Disney Parks Blog writers: there's an event going on before Frozen Summer Fun, maybe sharing all the details of SWW would be appropriate
@lovethattink  your thread is about to explode


----------



## OZMom

RIGHT?! Can we talk about what's going on in May before we skip to June. I understand Frozen-mania is what sells, but I want to throw my money at Disney too!!


----------



## Seltzer76

bgg319 said:


> I have a 4:35 reservation on 6-14 for 4 that you are welcome too.  We got a breakfast so I will be canceling this one.  Just let me know.


I appreciate it, thank you...I think the 8:35 will fit my plans better so I will try to see the fireworks the next night.  Now, if you are cancelling a breakfast with the Star Wars characters that's a different story - I'd love to do that.  All sold out, I guess that's what happens when you come late to the party   But really, I"ll just be happy to be there, I'm sure.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Seltzer76 said:


> I appreciate it, thank you...I think the 8:35 will fit my plans better so I will try to see the fireworks the next night.  Now, if you are cancelling a breakfast with the Star Wars characters that's a different story - I'd love to do that.  All sold out, I guess that's what happens when you come late to the party   But really, I"ll just be happy to be there, I'm sure.



Don't give up! I was able to find a bfast and dinner within our dates just a few days ago.  As dory says 'just keep checking'


----------



## Skywise

OZMom said:


> RIGHT?! Can we talk about what's going on in May before we skip to June. I understand Frozen-mania is what sells, but I want to throw my money at Disney too!!


----------



## lovethattink

I'm excited about both SWW and FSF.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I think the reason we know nothing much about shows and celebrities is that they are still negotiating with them! Which is crazy that Disney can be so stingie about the funds they pay these celebrities, the amount of money SWW fans throw at Disney during this time frame is INSANE! I mean seriously... Star Wars Character Meals, Galactic gatherings, SW VIP Tour, FtF and the merch! OMG it's like printing money...

Right now there are a TON of the celebrities we would like to see already doing SWC Anaheim http://www.starwarscelebration.com/Guests/Special-Guests/ a month earlier... and I bet that is part of it. There is only a month in between the two and if Disney is not going to pay I see alot of them say heck I am pooped just did a convention a month ago why bother!

Honestly I was surprised to see that they got JAT involved in this year SWW, the poor man is hosting SWC already!


----------



## OZMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> I think the reason we know nothing much about shows and celebrities is that they are still negotiating with them! Which is crazy that Disney can be so stingie about the funds they pay these celebrities, the amount of money SWW fans throw at Disney during this time frame is INSANE! I mean seriously... Star Wars Character Meals, Galactic gatherings, SW VIP Tour, FtF and the merch! OMG it's like printing money...
> 
> Right now there are a TON of the celebrities we would like to see already doing SWC Anaheim http://www.starwarscelebration.com/Guests/Special-Guests/ a month earlier... and I bet that is part of it. There is only a month in between the two and if Disney is not going to pay I see alot of them say heck I am pooped just did a convention a month ago why bother!
> 
> Honestly I was surprised to see that they got JAT involved in this year SWW, the poor man is hosting SWC already!




Oh my, look at that lineup. If only the flight to California didn't cost as much as our whole weekend at WDW...


----------



## yulilin3

@The Sunrise Student is going to be a very busy girl at Celebration...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

OZMom said:


> Oh my, look at that lineup. If only the flight to California didn't cost as much as our whole weekend at WDW...





yulilin3 said:


> @The Sunrise Student is going to be a very busy girl at Celebration...



Monday at 10 am they opened up the ability to buy autograph tickets for SWC... We got the following set up, we hope...

Mark Hamill, Carrie Fisher, Peter Mayhew, Kenny Baker, Anthony Daniels, Bill Dee Williams, Ian McDiarmid, Jeremy Bulloch, Tim Rose, Daniel Logan, Ray Park, Matthew Wood, Brian Muir, and John Ratzenberger

Why do I say "we hope", because some are like buying ride tickets at the fair and some are straight up just for them, it's crazy. For those you pre-purchase designated tickets for we did, the others you find out how much they are going to charge and buy enough $10 tickets to cover their fees.

We are planning to have them all sign the same SWC poster (we hope) just like we do for SWW.


----------



## JaxMummy

replied to wrong message


----------



## JaxMummy

*2 things...*

What time do they typically do the parade?

And is anyone interested in a reservation for the SW Galactic Breakfast? I have one for 5/19 at 8:25 for 3 ppl that I need to cancel and would be happy to coordinate.

Thanks!


----------



## Ninja Mom

While we are all waiting for news and schedules here is a picture fix of previous Star Wars Weekends events.
http://tinyurl.com/om8nbp5

~NM


----------



## Itinkso

JaxMummy said:


> What time do they typically do the parade?


Last year, it was held at 11:30.


----------



## JaxMummy

Itinkso said:


> Last year, it was held at 11:30.



I could not remember -- thank you!


----------



## coluk003

ok SWWBreakfast pople that have bee. I might have dremt this so please be kind. I thought i read somewhere that while eating you could ask for another breakfast and they will give it to you. I figure im paying 40+ for the meal i should be able to get to. Then again im a little piggy.  Im still on the fence about the FtF package with recent events in m life but i think im really going to do it and try and enjoy myself

As far as the stage does anyone see them installing a lighting system that can be lowered? or is that impossible?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Delta decided to change its flight schedules for the summer and has completly messed up my plans.


----------



## Itinkso

coluk003 said:


> ok SWWBreakfast pople that have bee. I might have dremt this so please be kind. I thought i read somewhere that while eating you could ask for another breakfast and they will give it to you. I figure im paying 40+ for the meal i should be able to get to. Then again im a little piggy.  Im still on the fence about the FtF package with recent events in m life but i think im really going to do it and try and enjoy myself
> 
> As far as the stage does anyone see them installing a lighting system that can be lowered? or is that impossible?


At the beginning, it was reported the servers in SciFi would bring second servings of anything you desired, all you needed to do was ask. I'm not sure if that continued through to the last SWW as the timing of the breakfast kept getting streamlined due to backlogs.


----------



## yulilin3

I just asked for extra pastries and a box and took that with us. It made for a good midday snack. We did breakfast weekend 3 I believe


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

yulilin3 said:


> I would say that they will have all the merchandise from the GG available to purchase once SWW starts, until supplies last. But we haven't really gotten a post of the SWW merchandise so who knows.
> I think that even though you can go to GG they are still trying to limit the amount of things to purchase to leave some for us regular folks



Are the D&B bags the same design from the Star Wars Half? After the race, we spent some time in the parks and they were still being sold in gift shops, and there seemed to be a lot available. Guess they didn't sell as quickly as other race event purses.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Mimsy Borogove said:


> Are the D&B bags the same design from the Star Wars Half? After the race, we spent some time in the parks and they were still being sold in gift shops, and there seemed to be a lot available. Guess they didn't sell as quickly as other race event purses.



Yes, they are the same ones.


----------



## CJK

Anyone know the meet & greet schedule for Chewbacca, R2D2 and C3PO?  I can't find the schedule anywhere.  I know that people recommend going to Chewbacca at park opening.  Not sure about the others.  Thanks!  *Edited*  I know this is information based on 2014, but I understand the schedule stays relatively the same year to year.


----------



## Itinkso

Chewbacca begins meeting right at 8:00 at the intersection of Commissary Lane and the walkway in front of Star Tours.


----------



## pld5

I've been following this thread for a while now and think I am up to date.  This will be our first SWW and first summer trip.     We just had the last day of school confirmed for us as 6/3, so I don't have to delay or cancel our trip!

I was added to the SWW Roll Call a few weeks ago from 6/9 to 6/14 staying at BWI.

Like everyone else, I am waiting patiently (not so) for Feel the Force packages to be released.   I also have a Galactic Breakfast scheduled on 6/10 which my husband agreed to immediately upon hearing of the photo op with Darth and Boba Fett.  

Chewbacca is my one priority for a Meet and Greet.   I plan to arrive early on 6/12 to accomplish this.   From what I can gather, even if I'm there first thing, I should plan for an hour wait.  Am I understanding this correctly?   I think I read recently that he does have a Photopass photographer with him.

Looking forward to more information as we all get closer.


----------



## bgg319

We went to Chewy first thing year before last and had a pretty decent wait, but it was well worth it.  He was a fun character to meet.


----------



## Itinkso

pld5 said:


> Chewbacca is my one priority for a Meet and Greet. I plan to arrive early on 6/12 to accomplish this. From what I can gather, even if I'm there first thing, I should plan for an hour wait. Am I understanding this correctly? I think I read recently that he does have a Photopass photographer with him.
> 
> Looking forward to more information as we all get closer.


As soon as the Trooper opening show ends, head to Chewie's line. You'll have to wait maybe 10 minutes before he comes out right at 8:00, and then depending on where you are in line, it could only be a few minutes wait. Last year, we were a party of 6 and we met him as couples with the Photopass photographer and the Attendant snapping photos of us. We were on our way to Darth Mall by 8:15.


----------



## pld5

Itinkso said:


> As soon as the Trooper opening show ends, head to Chewie's line. You'll have to wait maybe 10 minutes before he comes out right at 8:00, and then depending on where you are in line, it could only be a few minutes wait. Last year, we were a party of 6 and we met him as couples with the Photopass photographer and the Attendant snapping photos of us. We were on our way to Darth Mall by 8:15.





bgg319 said:


> We went to Chewy first thing year before last and had a pretty decent wait, but it was well worth it.  He was a fun character to meet.



Awesome.   Thank you for the information!    I keep telling my husband that when I see him I'm just going to keep saying how much I want to hug him.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Anyone know the meet & greet schedule for Chewbacca, R2D2 and C3PO?  I can't find the schedule anywhere.  I know that people recommend going to Chewbacca at park opening.  Not sure about the others.  Thanks!  *Edited*  I know this is information based on 2014, but I understand the schedule stays relatively the same year to year.


Chewbacca was 8am to 7:30pm last year. With a brief break for the parade.
R2D2 was rotating with Luke and Leia in the afternoons, I believe his sets started around 1pm.
C3PO last year was very random, he would only come out in the afternoons but not consistently, again rotating with Luke, Leia and R2D2. That's why you don't see a schedule for him
Try to go to Chewie first thing in the morning, even if you have to sign kids up for JTA, it'll be better in the morning, his line stays consistently long (+1 hour) all day and the heat in the afternoon is no joke


----------



## yulilin3

to the thread @pld5  love your picture


----------



## yulilin3

My computer being stupid  trying to post my TBT but it's not uploading my pics


----------



## BobaFettFan

I feel like the ftf event will become more like a DIS board meet and greet.


----------



## williamscm3

I feel like today is the day we will hear some news about FTF...it's just my hopeful gut feeling! Lol


----------



## AuntieK

williamscm3 said:


> I feel like today is the day we will hear some news about FTF...it's just my hopeful gut feeling! Lol



I hope your gut is right!


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> My computer being stupid  trying to post my TBT but it's not uploading my pics


It's DISboards. Posters have been complaining photos aren't loading. We'll wait for your pics!


----------



## yulilin3

I asked on the Frozen Summer Fun post from Disney Parks Blog why we got info on that event but not on SWW and Shawn just gave us the old answer "it's coming soon"


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> It's DISboards. Posters have been complaining photos aren't loading. We'll wait for your pics!


thanks, it was driving me crazy, I know the Dis was down around 4am (been having trouble sleeping)


----------



## msmama

lovethattink said:


> The RSP is for the GG guests. They have to choose the items they want to purchase and it's done by lottery. So if everyone tries to get a bag, then it's possible that even at the event some may not get it. I have no interest in the bags. I don't care for the design. I do like the $90 R2 bag at Tatooine Traders though. I'd go for that over the D&B. I was going to get it for my birthday last week, but ended up getting a Vera. I prefer a strap going across body than one that hangs from my arm.
> 
> I had no problems getting items on my RSP last year, but what I wanted had a large quantity.



I just bought myself the Mickey Vera bag and as much as I love it I still REALLY want to D&B tote.  I figure if it's meant to be, it'll still be there when I'm ready to buy it AND I'll have sold enough stuff on my local garage sale site!!  (Hoping it's meant to be).  



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Makes sense. We have scheduled to meet Chewbacca first thing on 5/16, then VIP 5/17 and meals to catch the others we're interested in. I think 4-7pm we'll be using some regular FP+.



We're planning the same thing!!  Chewy first thing on Sat, VIP on Sun.  We're going to rest from 4-7 though.  



Also, what is the name of the SW Villain (from Clone wars) that's very pale white with a pony tail and stick sticking out of her head?  She wears orange.  My son and I have been blanking on the name for a couple days now!?!?


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> I just bought myself the Mickey Vera bag and as much as I love it I still REALLY want to D&B tote.  I figure if it's meant to be, it'll still be there when I'm ready to buy it AND I'll have sold enough stuff on my local garage sale site!!  (Hoping it's meant to be).
> 
> 
> 
> We're planning the same thing!!  Chewy first thing on Sat, VIP on Sun.  We're going to rest from 4-7 though.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what is the name of the* SW Villain (from Clone wars) that's very pale white with a pony tail and stick sticking out of her head?  She wears orange.*  My son and I have been blanking on the name for a couple days now!?!?


That's Aurra Sing, she actually makes an appearance during the podracing scene in episode I (she's there just seconds) Very cool to meet


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> That's Aurra Sing, she actually makes an appearance during the podracing scene in episode I (she's there just seconds) Very cool to meet



Thank you!!


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> That's Aurra Sing, she actually makes an appearance during the podracing scene in episode I (she's there just seconds) Very cool to meet


besides Chewbacca, I HAVE to meet Aurra, my SIL is obsessed with her and I have to get pics of my baby with her


----------



## CJK

This thread is seriously a part of my daily life now! I don't know what I'll do when Star Wars weekends is over!  Y'all have just been fantastic!  Do you receive a Star Wars schedule when you arrive which includes all the character meet & greet locations and times?


----------



## CinderElsa

williamscm3 said:


> I feel like today is the day we will hear some news about FTF...it's just my hopeful gut feeling! Lol


From your mouth to Mickey's ears!


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> besides Chewbacca, I HAVE to meet Aurra, my SIL is obsessed with her and I have to get pics of my baby with her


She's very cool but really scary, she doesn't break character at all. I've seen kids crying in front of her and she doesn't even break into a smirk


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> This thread is seriously a part of my daily life now! I don't know what I'll do when Star Wars weekends is over!  Y'all have just been fantastic!  Do you receive a Star Wars schedule when you arrive which includes all the character meet & greet locations and times?


I have major SWW withdrawals for about 2 months after the last weekend, and then I start next years thread 
There will be a separate map with the schedule to shows, parade and fireworks.
Disney dos NOT release schedules for characters other than to say so and so will meet in this area from 8am to 7:30pm, nothing more detailed than that
Kenny The Pirate has gone the first weekend and asking CM and just by observation creates a tentative schedule that has helped a lot of people.


----------



## yulilin3

Found a good video. You can see how the roaming characters work, they move around quite a bit. ALso see the roaming photographer is not with the same character all the time


----------



## The Sunrise Student

CJK said:


> This thread is seriously a part of my daily life now! I don't know what I'll do when Star Wars weekends is over!  Y'all have just been fantastic!  Do you receive a Star Wars schedule when you arrive which includes all the character meet & greet locations and times?



I know what you mean.... If I need a brain break at work I check the thread, when I drink my coffee I check this thread... I love hearing everyone plans and getting tips. This will be my third SWW and the only reason I am in the know is because of this thread and the SUPER people on it. I found this thread before my first trip and I will tell you it was a life saver! I wouldn't have known how to meet celebrities, and find out about getting in line early in the morn without this thread... all the events, everything... and just the tips on how the flow of the day goes in the park.... This is the place to be, and I tell everyone I know who even mentions SWW and the possibility of going to come here, even if they are lurkers!

And I was a mad woman begging Yulilin to start up this thread early this time out just cause I missed it so much, and was so excited to start planning for this year. Heck I've already started bouncing resorts off my BF for 2016 SWW


----------



## yulilin3

@The Sunrise Student really did beg, and believe me, that was not a pretty sight. I had to open the thread early 
But seriously I've met some amazing people from this thread, we have become friends and they have given me support in many aspects of my personal life. (I do have a life outside SWW  )


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> @The Sunrise Student really did beg, and believe me, that was not a pretty sight. I had to open the thread early
> But seriously I've met some amazing people from this thread, we have become friends and they have given me support in many aspects of my personal life. (I do have a life outside SWW  )


----------



## OZMom

CJK said:


> *This thread is seriously a part of my daily life now! I don't know what I'll do when Star Wars weekends is over!*  Y'all have just been fantastic!  Do you receive a Star Wars schedule when you arrive which includes all the character meet & greet locations and times?



Really, my husband has gotten into the habit of asking if there's anything interesting on the "Star Wars board" when he calls from work or gets home. Apparently I have a habit forming


----------



## HCinKC

The Sunrise Student said:


> I think the reason we know nothing much about shows and celebrities is that they are still negotiating with them! Which is crazy that Disney can be so stingie about the funds they pay these celebrities, the amount of money SWW fans throw at Disney during this time frame is INSANE! I mean seriously... Star Wars Character Meals, Galactic gatherings, SW VIP Tour, FtF and the merch! OMG it's like printing money...
> 
> Right now there are a TON of the celebrities we would like to see already doing SWC Anaheim http://www.starwarscelebration.com/Guests/Special-Guests/ a month earlier... and I bet that is part of it. There is only a month in between the two and if Disney is not going to pay I see alot of them say heck I am pooped just did a convention a month ago why bother!
> 
> Honestly I was surprised to see that they got JAT involved in this year SWW, the poor man is hosting SWC already!



The cynical part of me agrees, but the experienced part of me knows that it may or may not be money. With so many weekends, so many celebrities, it could just as likely be scheduling, both on the celebrities' part and Disney's (ie not wanting to "overload" one weekend and having no one the next). I suspect you are correct that SWC is factoring in as well although that may be easier for folks to get to being that it is in LA. Obviously, folks are more likely to be there for work or live there.



CJK said:


> Anyone know the meet & greet schedule for Chewbacca, R2D2 and C3PO?  I can't find the schedule anywhere.  I know that people recommend going to Chewbacca at park opening.  Not sure about the others.  Thanks!  *Edited*  I know this is information based on 2014, but I understand the schedule stays relatively the same year to year.



As you said, this is from 2014, but it gives you an idea. Just scroll, scroll, scroll, and you will find all the character's times with suggested best times.
http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/


----------



## CinderElsa

OZMom said:


> Really, my husband has gotten into the habit of asking if there's anything interesting on the "Star Wars board" when he calls from work or gets home. Apparently I have a habit forming


My boyfriend asks every day if I've been able to "feel the force" yet.


----------



## Nhebron

Checking in on a coffee break at work.  Guess I'm forming a habit too.


----------



## yulilin3

_*Warning this thread may cause uncontrollable refreshing of it's page. Side effects include talking to your friends in abbreviations, like "I'm going to DHS to SWW, I hope I get the FtF package and score some fp+ for SotS". Also may affect your common sense thinking that a $14 popcorn bucket is totally worth it. It's not uncommon to see OCD behavior when using this thread.
Please contact your doctor if you start thinking that a normal wake up time for going to a theme park is 5am, also alert your physician if you cannot get the Imperial March out of your head when booking SWW activities*_


----------



## Skywise

Heh... This is part of my hourly devotional - Check Star Wars dine-in ADR (I've actually got one for 4 but looking for a better time), check Ohana ADR, check Beaches and Cream ADR, check this thread for any updates, check that OTHER disney board for additional news and what additional rides will be down for "refurbishment" while I'm there, check Tikiman's page to see if they've blown up the Poly yet...    This will mark my 5th trip in two years and will probably be the last one for a year or so.  It's going to be weird not constantly fighting for ADRs, constantly revising trip plans and things to do, etc;  (I might do a solo trip but I don't see any massive family trips anytime in the near future... they're kinda burned out.   )


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> _*Warning this thread may cause uncontrollable refreshing of it's page. Side effects include talking to your friends in abbreviations, like "I'm going to DHS to SWW, I hope I get the FtF package and score some fp+ for SotS". Also may affect your common sense thinking that a $14 popcorn bucket is totally worth it. It's not uncommon to see OCD behavior when using this thread.
> Please contact your doctor if you start thinking that a normal wake up time for going to a theme park is 5am, also alert your physician if you cannot get the Imperial March out of your head when booking SWW activities*_


----------



## lovethattink

CJK said:


> This thread is seriously a part of my daily life now! I don't know what I'll do when Star Wars weekends is over!  Y'all have just been fantastic!  Do you receive a Star Wars schedule when you arrive which includes all the character meet & greet locations and times?



Disney gives ranges of times and locations. But for more exact times and locations KTP does a much better job.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

yulilin3 said:


> She's very cool but really scary, she doesn't break character at all. I've seen kids crying in front of her and she doesn't even break into a smirk


 
When we were there, the kids saw her from afar, gaped at her, and then turned and ran.  LOL.  I'm going to try to get a pic with her, though.


----------



## keishashadow

any thoughts on the SW Darth Vader breakfast slots opening up last minute via cancellations?

both last year & this my DH said, no, too expensive, especially since he's not a big on breakfast.  I finally decided to go ahead and book as a splurge this year and he was thrilled (go figure, men lol). 

problem is it's on the morning we were set to depart for the beach & it always seems to be something on checkout day. 

 I'm happy to have the existing, booking but wondering how realistic it is to keep trying for a spot earlier in the week.

I have tried to get other reservations in the past a day or so prior, thinking people might cancel 'extras' to avoid the ADR charge, but never have had any luck in that regard.


----------



## lvstitch

I have the VIP package, is "free time" only between 4pm - 7pm?  I thought we would have at least until 8:30pm.


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> _*Warning this thread may cause uncontrollable refreshing of it's page. Side effects include talking to your friends in abbreviations, like "I'm going to DHS to SWW, I hope I get the FtF package and score some fp+ for SotS". Also may affect your common sense thinking that a $14 popcorn bucket is totally worth it. It's not uncommon to see OCD behavior when using this thread.
> Please contact your doctor if you start thinking that a normal wake up time for going to a theme park is 5am, also alert your physician if you cannot get the Imperial March out of your head when booking SWW activities*_





Luckily I have a friend IRL who is also on the DIS boards, so she understands the language I'm speaking  DH is catching on


----------



## yulilin3

lvstitch said:


> I have the VIP package, is "free time" only between 4pm - 7pm?  I thought we would have at least until 8:30pm.


techincally until 8:15pm when they open the dessert party. I mean you don't have to be there at 8:15pm or even 8:30pm but if you want to take advantage of the entire time it's open then you need to be there by 8:30pm


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lvstitch said:


> I have the VIP package, is "free time" only between 4pm - 7pm?  I thought we would have at least until 8:30pm.


I was thinking 4-7 assuming the Obi wan show is at 7 (or 7:30), and that you want to do that one.


----------



## lvstitch

OK thanks, I have dinner at 6:40 at Beaches and Cream and maybe wanted to get in a ride or two before the fireworks.  I would probably skip the Obi Wan Show.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I was thinking 4-7 assuming the Obi wan show is at 7 (or 7:30), and that you want to do that one.


this makes sense. I forgot about Obi Wan show. It is sooooo good, JAT is amazing and such a great, inspirational person


----------



## jtowntoflorida

keishashadow said:


> any thoughts on the SW Darth Vader breakfast slots opening up last minute via cancellations?
> 
> both last year & this my DH said, no, too expensive, especially since he's not a big on breakfast.  I finally decided to go ahead and book as a splurge this year and he was thrilled (go figure, men lol).
> 
> problem is it's on the morning we were set to depart for the beach & it always seems to be something on checkout day.
> 
> I'm happy to have the existing, booking but wondering how realistic it is to keep trying for a spot earlier in the week.
> 
> I have tried to get other reservations in the past a day or so prior, thinking people might cancel 'extras' to avoid the ADR charge, but never have had any luck in that regard.


 
I think it's still too early for "last minute" cancellations considering we have no schedule.  Personally, I have a couple of ADRs I'm holding onto since our plans aren't final yet, so I'd keep checking if I were you.  There are also services you can pay for (some which cannot be mentioned on the DIS so you'll have to Google) that will ping Disney's system and alert you when a desired ADR comes available.  We used one of these to get a BOG ADR in December on a party night.  I want to say I got notices of 10 cancellations in the month that I had a notification set up.  I think I want a H&V ADR on June 5th, so I'll check the ADR cancellation thread for awhile, but once we get to 50 days out or so, I'll sign up for the ADR service.  With BOG, there were a whole bunch of cancellations between about 60 and 30 days, and then nothing.  With these SWW meals, I think we'll see more ADR cancellations when the schedule becomes available.


----------



## Seltzer76

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Don't give up! I was able to find a bfast and dinner within our dates just a few days ago.  As dory says 'just keep checking'


Thank you, that is encouraging!  Yep, I've already been checking at least once a day and I'm sure that will intensify as June gets closer


----------



## yulilin3

TBT This was the Clone Wars cast reunion last year, they look like they are a lot of fun and they couldn't stay immune from the Frozen Phenomenon


----------



## Cynister

I'm sorry if this was covered already but can anyone give me an idea of the schedule for the VIP? We have booked it & I know there's "free" time in there but I'm wondering how much of it is really free if you want to do the shows that are included in the package & JTA. I think someone said the last show that you are escorted to ends around 4? If your child is doing JTA when does that happen? What about the 3rd show, I think it is at 7 or so? How long is that show? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> I'm sorry if this was covered already but can anyone give me an idea of the schedule for the VIP? We have booked it & I know there's "free" time in there but I'm wondering how much of it is really free if you want to do the shows that are included in the package & JTA. I think someone said the last show that you are escorted to ends around 4? If your child is doing JTA when does that happen? What about the 3rd show, I think it is at 7 or so? How long is that show? Thanks!


Basically you have things planned until 4pm that's when Stars of the Saga comes out. Then you have a fp available for Obi Wan and Beyond *30 min show), last year that show was at 7:30pm. So basically JTA would be done between SotS and Obi Wan.


----------



## lovethattink

On the Disney Blog post about FSF in the comments.  Shawn Slater said the stage is temporary for SWW and FSF and its position will be a bit different.


----------



## OZMom

Just dropped a 10:30AM galactic breakfast for 2 on May 15th. Snagged an earlier time. Sorry I couldn't co-ordinate


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just sharing a favorite SWW moment from 2011:


----------



## yulilin3

@KAT4DISNEY I was there that day too. Where you in the media stands area? This is a great picture


----------



## keishashadow

jtowntoflorida said:


> I think it's still too early for "last minute" cancellations considering we have no schedule.  Personally, I have a couple of ADRs I'm holding onto since our plans aren't final yet, so I'd keep checking if I were you.  *There are also services you can pay for (some which cannot be mentioned on the DIS so you'll have to Google) that will ping Disney's system and alert you when a desired ADR comes available.  We used one of these to get a BOG ADR in December on a party night*.  I want to say I got notices of 10 cancellations in the month that I had a notification set up.  I think I want a H&V ADR on June 5th, so I'll check the ADR cancellation thread for awhile, but once we get to 50 days out or so, I'll sign up for the ADR service.  With BOG, there were a whole bunch of cancellations between about 60 and 30 days, and then nothing.  With these SWW meals, I think we'll see more ADR cancellations when the schedule becomes available.



really?  I need to get my head out of the sand lol, off to look


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> Basically you have things planned until 4pm that's when Stars of the Saga comes out. Then you have a fp available for Obi Wan and Beyond *30 min show), last year that show was at 7:30pm. So basically JTA would be done between SotS and Obi Wan.


Thanks! Do you know when JTA usually is & how long it is?


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Thanks! Do you know when JTA usually is & how long it is?


This was last years JTA schedule
8:45am, 9:20am, 10:05am, 10:35am,11am, 12:30pm,1pm, 1:30pm, 2pm,2:30pm, 3pm,3:30pm, 4pm,4:30pm, 5pm,5:30pm, 6:30pm,7pm, 7:30pm
The shows are about 15 to 20 minutes


----------



## Itinkso

Cynister said:


> Thanks! Do you know when JTA usually is & how long it is?





yulilin3 said:


> This was last years JTA schedule
> 8:45am, 9:20am, 10:05am, 10:35am,11am, 12:30pm,1pm, 1:30pm, 2pm,2:30pm, 3pm,3:30pm, 4pm,4:30pm, 5pm,5:30pm, 6:30pm,7pm, 7:30pm
> The shows are about 15 to 20 minutes


Your child will have to report to their session at least 30 minutes early to receive directions and their robes. You'll need to factor in at least 50 minutes if you are planning on JTA.


----------



## yulilin3

That's true. What @Itinkso said


----------



## Skywise

keishashadow said:


> really?  I need to get my head out of the sand lol, off to look


Note that these aren't guaranteed but they definitely help and the sooner you start watching, the better.  I was trying to avoid using them for this SWW trip but I've got 2 sides of the family seeing each other personally for the first time in 5 years and I realized that Ohana would be a good place for the entire family to eat and at 165 days out I jumped on to make the ADRs and... they're booked solid (well there's an opening at 9:30... :/) After bashing my head on the table for not thinking of it sooner I setup a watch for it on the service I used for NYE.  That was back in January and just last night, when I was at dinner with one of the family members, I got a text saying an ADR had opened up for the date/time/size I was looking for.  My family member was shocked and wondering why I was going through all this hassle.


----------



## peterb

Seltzer76 said:


> Thank you, that is encouraging!  Yep, I've already been checking at least once a day and I'm sure that will intensify as June gets closer


i currently have two galactic reservations for june 5th, one is at 8 am for 2 peole and 1040 for three. A professor Buddy of mine decided he need to attend as well. he does a perfect Yoda impression. i am trying to get the 8am changed to 3 people but nothing is free yet. i will keep checking as well and if 8am is not working i will cancel then ADR. what is the best way to let everyone know that an ADR is now free. great information from everyone...peter


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> @KAT4DISNEY I was there that day too. Where you in the media stands area? This is a great picture



Thanks!  Wasn't that fun to have George Lucas there!

We had watched the parade from a spot about 1/4 of the way from the start down Hollywood Blvd - (on the sunny side ) - and at the end jumped in to follow along to the stage area so we went right to the middle of the street and were approx 8 to 10 people deep.  A telephoto lens and cropping was my friend for this photo!    The very funny thing was on the SWW thread that year someone posted a picture of everyone following the parade down the street - and DH and I were in it walking just a little in front of them.  lol


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> I think it's still too early for "last minute" cancellations considering we have no schedule.  Personally, I have a couple of ADRs I'm holding onto since our plans aren't final yet, so I'd keep checking if I were you.  There are also services you can pay for (some which cannot be mentioned on the DIS so you'll have to Google) that will ping Disney's system and alert you when a desired ADR comes available.  We used one of these to get a BOG ADR in December on a party night.  I want to say I got notices of 10 cancellations in the month that I had a notification set up.  I think I want a H&V ADR on June 5th, so I'll check the ADR cancellation thread for awhile, but once we get to 50 days out or so, I'll sign up for the ADR service.  With BOG, there were a whole bunch of cancellations between about 60 and 30 days, and then nothing.  With these SWW meals, I think we'll see more ADR cancellations when the schedule becomes available.


Why can't a service like that be mentioned on DIS?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Why can't a service like that be mentioned on DIS?


 
I don't know.  But every post I've made that mentioned the one that I used has been deleted and/or edited without explanation from the Moderators.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> I don't know.  But every post I've made that mentioned the one that I used has been deleted and/or edited without explanation from the Moderators.


Seems odd. It's not advertising to say we used a service and liked it. People do that with Touring Plans all the time, for instance. Odd... Unless dis has an advertising deal with one such service and doesn't want others mentioned (which I still think is odd)?


----------



## yulilin3

@KAT4DISNEY I was probably standing next to you. We had a spot right by the tip board and jumped behind the parade as well


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> @KAT4DISNEY I was probably standing next to you. We had a spot right by the tip board and jumped behind the parade as well



Haha - you probably were!


----------



## Monykalyn

Yeah I'm checking in for my daily fix too.    My 8 year old son is sitting beside me (engrossed in watching minecraft videos on his Kindle-why is this(watching videos of a video game) a thing??)  He saw the video with Aurra Sing and immediately said "she's scary-she is on my game" (his Star wars game for xbox). I asked him if he would go up to take a pic with her and he says "yes" (from the safety of home lol-will see in a couple months if that happens!). He loved the Frozen pic of the Clone wars cast too.  Getting harder to keep the secret (they still don't know we are going).

I vote for tomorrow as the FtF package release-perfect 45th birthday present to me!


----------



## keishashadow

Skywise said:


> Note that these aren't guaranteed but they definitely help and the sooner you start watching, the better.  I was trying to avoid using them for this SWW trip but I've got 2 sides of the family seeing each other personally for the first time in 5 years and I realized that Ohana would be a good place for the entire family to eat and at 165 days out I jumped on to make the ADRs and... they're booked solid (well there's an opening at 9:30... :/) After bashing my head on the table for not thinking of it sooner I setup a watch for it on the service I used for NYE.  That was back in January and just last night, when I was at dinner with one of the family members, I got a text saying an ADR had opened up for the date/time/size I was looking for.  My family member was shocked and wondering why I was going through all this hassle.


families are usually blissfully unaware of all the hoop-jumping that is required in the process

I did find 2 sites, noticed one didn't list sci-fi for breakfast


----------



## Koh1977

keishashadow said:


> families are usually blissfully unaware of all the hoop-jumping that is required in the process
> 
> I did find 2 sites, noticed one didn't list sci-fi for breakfast



wdw tools does NOT have the special SWW meals...  :-(  Which is crappy because that's the one I signed up for...

Dining buddy one does though I've heard.

We really should have a FB page for this thread!!


----------



## wdhinn89

Subscribe to the June cancellation thread.  A lot of cancellations get posted there 
http://www.disboards.com/threads/new-guidelines-june-cancelled-adr-thread-read-1st-post.3359488/



Seltzer76 said:


> Thank you, that is encouraging!  Yep, I've already been checking at least once a day and I'm sure that will intensify as June gets closer [/QUOTE


----------



## AuntieK

Koh1977 said:


> wdw tools does NOT have the special SWW meals...  :-(  Which is crappy because that's the one I signed up for...
> 
> Dining buddy one does though I've heard.
> 
> We really should have a FB page for this thread!!



Yes, I used the Dining Buddy site successfully and scored a Galactic Breakfast ADR.  It was the only service I found that had the SW meals mentioned by name.


----------



## CJK

Does anyone have much info on *DJ Lobot Dance Party?  *I didn't see any details on the first page, but I may have missed it.  Is this a fun dance party?  What time does it typically begin/end?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Does anyone have much info on *DJ Lobot Dance Party?  *I didn't see any details on the first page, but I may have missed it.  Is this a fun dance party?  What time does it typically begin/end?


It's just a dance party. I believe it starts around 7pm and ends right before the fireworks pre show.


----------



## PinGorilla

Sorry if this has been asked already...

When is the Fastpass+ online reservations expected to be released for the SWW shows like Stars of the Saga, etc...?


----------



## yulilin3

No one knows. Last year they were released May 5. Maybe they're waiting for the 30 day mark so anyone with a ticket can get them?



PinGorilla said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already...
> 
> When is the Fastpass+ online reservations expected to be released for the SWW shows like Stars of the Saga, etc...?


----------



## Fire14

http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/events/galactic-gathering/?instance_id=

I found this tid bit while looking at other things.


----------



## pld5

yulilin3 said:


> to the thread @pld5  love your picture



Thank you!   The picture was my son's consolation prize when his JTA got rained out last February.   He was happy with the new experience because he was able to do JTA the previous year.     

I added more days to my trip today so we now plan to arrive on Saturday 6/6 instead of 6/9.   This means we can now be part of 2 SWW!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

I wish I'd have known about this board/thread years ago! But we've been enjoying SWW even without the insider knowledge all these years. Now we'll just be better informed and able to strategize!

@thesunrisestudent I have to admit to a little fangirling since Mara Jade is one of my very favorite characters - EU and Canon.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

CJK said:


> Does anyone have much info on *DJ Lobot Dance Party?  *I didn't see any details on the first page, but I may have missed it.  Is this a fun dance party?  What time does it typically begin/end?


Just as @yulilin3 said, it's just a dance party near the main stage. Club music mixed with SW dialog. And it was glorious. For me, at least. DH, who is typically shy, danced with me while we were waiting for the fireworks. It is what you make of it.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Monykalyn - I agree. My 8yo boy watches mine craft videos too. I would al,ost rather him play the game all that time! He met Aurra Sing last year. She is creepy but a cool meet. She snuck up on a group of late 20 something's a couple of years ago while we were waiting for the Fett switch. One of the girls totally freaked...she was so excited. They were posing in the shackles to pass the time taking pics...and AS photo bombed them.


----------



## HCinKC

I recall someone mentioning SW mickey ears somewhere in this thread, but I'm not about to go searching lol. They have R2 and 3PO? Have they had any others unique to SWW in the past? This will be one of the things we buy for ODS...and possibly ourselves.


----------



## tinkerpea

We will be at the first starwars wk.end, I managed to get a sci-fi starwars breakfast for the day before,so that we could concentrate on the activities around us, and not rush through the meal.
Been doing disney for 27years this our first starwars wk end


----------



## coluk003

hmmm missed 3 pages of info for today nothing showed up in my alerts


----------



## lovethattink

HCinKC said:


> I recall someone mentioning SW mickey ears somewhere in this thread, but I'm not about to go searching lol. They have R2 and 3PO? Have they had any others unique to SWW in the past? This will be one of the things we buy for ODS...and possibly ourselves.



The R2-D2 ears have been around.  C3P0 was added this past year after sww.


----------



## coluk003

I was not impressed with the c3po ears. They also have leia ears also but they looked horrible ill find the pictures i took at DL and show everyone


----------



## coluk003




----------



## coluk003

.......


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

coluk003 said:


> View attachment 83359



Hmmmmm.....those are interesting.


----------



## coluk003

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hmmmmm.....those are interesting.



My sister might have been puffing out the ears a bit but you get the idea lol


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

coluk003 said:


> My sister might have been puffing out the ears a bit but you get the idea lol



Oh - whew!  I was thinking Leia was trying to glide in for a landing with those "wings".


----------



## lovethattink

Those are different.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

keishashadow said:


> families are usually blissfully unaware of all the hoop-jumping that is required in the process
> 
> I did find 2 sites, noticed one didn't list sci-fi for breakfast



Isn't that the truth.... in 2009 I went down for a family trip in JUNE with my Cousins, Aunt and Uncle, my two cousins had kids who were having a birthday that month and wanted a character meal with goofy for a kinda joint birthday dinner, and oh the trip was only two weeks out... I actually got us a character meal at the grove with goofy as the star for 15 people! And they all were blissfully unaware how lucky they were that I pulled that off!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Mimsy Borogove said:


> I wish I'd have known about this board/thread years ago! But we've been enjoying SWW even without the insider knowledge all these years. Now we'll just be better informed and able to strategize!
> 
> @thesunrisestudent I have to admit to a little fangirling since Mara Jade is one of my very favorite characters - EU and Canon.



It's too bad Disney will no let Mara Jade march during SWW, I love the character and was so jazzed when I got to meet her creator in person Timothy Zahn.

EDIT Well crap tried to post pictures and it didn't work, still must be having problems


----------



## yulilin3

8 weeks


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> thanks, it was driving me crazy, I know the Dis was down around 4am (been having trouble sleeping)



Dis seems to be down around 2-3am my time almost every day.   I have come to the conclusion that it is their maintenance window....thankfully it always comes back after about 30 minutes.


----------



## yulilin3

since there's nothing else to discuss, unless any of you have more questions (I really don't mind, small, big, weird, dumb questions, I love them all) can we speculate of why Weekend I the fireworks are scheduled for 9:45pm when all the other weekends they are at 9:30pm?
Maybe an additional show that first weekend, like last years A Conversation with Mark Hamill??


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> since there's nothing else to discuss, unless any of you have more questions (I really don't mind, small, big, weird, dumb questions, I love them all) can we speculate of why Weekend I the fireworks are scheduled for 9:45pm when all the other weekends they are at 9:30pm?
> Maybe an additional show that first weekend, like last years A Conversation with Mark Hamill??



Harrison Ford.  I can't speculate, but that would be really cool if there was an extra show. Are there ever 4th FP's available for the shows? Did Mark Hammill do both SOTS and conversation with Mark Hamill or only the second?


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> Harrison Ford.  I can't speculate, but that would be really cool if there was an extra show. Are there ever 4th FP's available for the shows? Did Mark Hammill do both SOTS and conversation with Mark Hamill or only the second?


No, he only appeared in the parade and in his show. And when he was walking around the park from point A to point B (That's how we got his autograph and picture  )
4th fp weren't an option last year but I seriously doubt they would be available


----------



## CJK

Our first Star Wars weekends was in 2013.  We didn't care about getting any autographs (celebrities or characters), but we did enjoy the opening show, parade and Hoopla show.  We did several of the afternoon shows (Ray Park was there the weekend we were there).  We would line up for one show in the Muppet theatre area, watch the show, and then get back in line for the next show, etc...  It worked great and we got to see everything we wanted without having to wait in crazy long lines.  Very little planning went into that trip.  For this trip, things are so different with my friends wanting to do the Jedi Training Academy, get a celebrity autograph, must-see Disney characters and a fast pass for SOTS.  I feel badly for people who don't research and haven't found this wonderful thread!!!
Edited to add:  We went to Darth's Mall around 7pm at night and literally walked in with no wait.  It was located behind Tower of Terror that year and it was practically a ghost town!


----------



## CJK

Here's a question!  When's the best time to visit Darth's mall?  Early evening?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm curious if they'll get any new actors to come.  Would be awesome if Disney had built sww appearances into their contracts.  I'm assuming they'll have the rebels voice actors again.  

I would really like to meet my hero, Anthony Daniels.  I've met most of the actors who come to sww the past few years, so here's hoping for someone new.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> since there's nothing else to discuss, unless any of you have more questions (I really don't mind, small, big, weird, dumb questions, I love them all) can we speculate of why Weekend I the fireworks are scheduled for 9:45pm when all the other weekends they are at 9:30pm?
> Maybe an additional show that first weekend, like last years A Conversation with Mark Hamill??



Where are you seeing the schedule?! would love that link please and thank you.

As for later fireworks.... hmmmm my knee jerk reaction was that they were waiting for sunset, but DUH that would make it so the reverse would be more logical 

Harrison Ford has a cracked pelvic bone, that poor man an't going anywhere for a while...

Would be awesome if Mark or Carrie showed up.... But hmmmmm not really sure there either


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm curious if they'll get any new actors to come.  Would be awesome if Disney had built sww appearances into their contracts.  I'm assuming they'll have the rebels voice actors again.
> 
> I would really like to meet my hero, Anthony Daniels.  I've met most of the actors who come to sww the past few years, so here's hoping for someone new.


I've met AD twice. The last time he was here he created a big problem because he only wanted to sign his black and white headshot and a lot of people had camped outside to get their rhings signed. Not sure if he'll be invited back



The Sunrise Student said:


> Where are you seeing the schedule?! would love that link please and thank you.
> 
> As for later fireworks.... hmmmm my knee jerk reaction was that they were waiting for sunset, but DUH that would make it so the reverse would be more logical
> 
> Harrison Ford has a cracked pelvic bone, that poor man an't going anywhere for a while...
> 
> Would be awesome if Mark or Carrie showed up.... But hmmmmm not really sure there either


Here's the link. You can change the dates and see the schedule for each day 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-05-15/#timeofday=allday


----------



## The Sunrise Student

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm curious if they'll get any new actors to come.  Would be awesome if Disney had built sww appearances into their contracts.  I'm assuming they'll have the rebels voice actors again.
> 
> I would really like to meet my hero, Anthony Daniels.  I've met most of the actors who come to sww the past few years, so here's hoping for someone new.



I am not sure if Disney could get the originals to agree to such a caveat in their contracts but maybe the new cast members in SW7 that will carry on the torch might...

Mr Daniels is a very picky sort of character, I have not met him personally but, some people I know who have jokingly called him "His Highness" because of his quirkiness...

Mr Daniels has even been known to deny requests to sign special items.... I am even fearful that I spent alot of money to have him be one of the many celebrities that signs my Star Wars Celebration Anaheim poster and he might not do so.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I am not sure if Disney could get the originals to agree to such a caveat in their contracts but maybe the new cast members in SW7 that will carry on the torch might...
> 
> Mr Daniels is a very picky sort of character, I have not met him personally but, some people I know who have jokingly called him "His Highness" because of his quirkiness...
> 
> Mr Daniels has even been known to deny requests to sign special items.... I am even fearful that I spent alot of money to have him be one of the many celebrities that signs my Star Wars Celebration Anaheim poster and he might not do so.


well imagine camping out all night and then learning that he won't sign your stuff


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Here's the link. You can change the dates and see the schedule for each day
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-05-15/#timeofday=allday



Interesting, I thought that it was out on some special page and not on the schedule like that already.


----------



## williamscm3

I'm REALLY hoping Ray Park is there when we go this year, Memorial Day weekend. If you had to make a guess, would you say it's a possibility? Does he historically come certain weekends? Last year I think it was weekend III and IV right?


----------



## ConnieB

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm curious if they'll get any new actors to come.  Would be awesome if Disney had built sww appearances into their contracts.  I'm assuming they'll have the rebels voice actors again.
> 
> I would really like to meet my hero, Anthony Daniels.  I've met most of the actors who come to sww the past few years, so here's hoping for someone new.




He will be at Star Wars Anaheim next month......as you can see from my ID photo my girls got to meet him.....he also called them up on stage during his show.  We talked with him quite a bit during that convention.....a wonderful man.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> well imagine camping out all night and then learning that he won't sign your stuff



That would suck.... and I can't imagine Disney would invite him back unless he consented to sign other objects. 

So would paying $60 for his autograph only to find out all he will give you is a black and white head shot 

We knew about his history and are taking a chance on having to possibly not sign our poster... but....


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Interesting, I thought that it was out on some special page and not on the schedule like that already.


I think I posted this on Sunday....maybe you're busy, IDK maybe, Celebration stuff


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> I'm REALLY hoping Ray Park is there when we go this year, Memorial Day weekend. If you had to make a guess, would you say it's a possibility? Does he historically come certain weekends? Last year I think it was weekend III and IV right?


he doesn' really have a set weekend that he usually attends, but for the past couple of years he has come 2 weekends, so you might get lucky


----------



## yulilin3

ConnieB said:


> He will be at Star Wars Anaheim next month......as you can see from my ID photo my girls got to meet him.....he also called them up on stage during his show.  We talked with him quite a bit during that convention.....a wonderful man.


Maybe he was having a really good day that day  
I remember during SotS when he came out everyone started taking pictures and he just stopped walking and said "All right get all your pictures now and then turn off the flashes"


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ConnieB said:


> He will be at Star Wars Anaheim next month......as you can see from my ID photo my girls got to meet him.....he also called them up on stage during his show.  We talked with him quite a bit during that convention.....a wonderful man.



That is wonderful to hear, and I have not met him personally so I remain hopeful that the rumor mill is off....

My nails for SWC Anaheim are going to be CP30 styled (will post pictures when I get them done) 

.


----------



## Brandiwlf

Can I send my husband to line up for Chewie while I sign kids up for jta? Would that work at all or  should we just do everything together?


----------



## Cluelyss

Brandiwlf said:


> Can I send my husband to line up for Chewie while I sign kids up for jta? Would that work at all or  should we just do everything together?


The only issue I see there is that he might get to the front of the line before you do!


----------



## HCinKC

coluk003 said:


> View attachment 83359


LOL...I mean we all have different taste, but I think those look a little wonky.


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Can I send my husband to line up for Chewie while I sign kids up for jta? Would that work at all or  should we just do everything together?


that would work fine, If Chewie comes out and you're still not there have him let some families thru. This is done very often during SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> The only issue I see there is that he might get to the front of the line before you do!


Yep, during SWW and especially for the rotating sets there tends to be a second line that forms.
Lets say that you get in line and are waiting for Luke,, he has to leave and out comes Leia, people would keep making the line but letting people go in front to meet Leia while you wait for Luke to come back out. Usually there's no problem to do this, some CM get a little cranky and tell you that you can't but if you do it early enough in the queue (not being the first one in line) it's Ok


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> since there's nothing else to discuss, unless any of you have more questions (I really don't mind, small, big, weird, dumb questions, I love them all) can we speculate of why Weekend I the fireworks are scheduled for 9:45pm when all the other weekends they are at 9:30pm?
> Maybe an additional show that first weekend, like last years A Conversation with Mark Hamill??



The flower festival @ epcot still humming along that weekend.  I am again torn between popping in to see the topiaries vs doing SWW for both Sat or Sun.  Guilty as charged:  i've ditched the posies for Darth several times in the past to add a 2nd SWW day lol. 

imo it is not a particularly good idea to delay the FW as it might encourage the throng to segue on over from Epcot pre illuminations & add to the crazy crowded first weekend, which is exactly what we are considering doing on Saturday to cross the FW off the to-do list for what is shaping up to be a very long day on Sunday.


----------



## HCinKC

I know I keep talking about behind the scenes, but it is really hard to understand their world until you have worked there. Show business is a crazy place.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm curious if they'll get any new actors to come.  Would be awesome if Disney had built sww appearances into their contracts.  I'm assuming they'll have the rebels voice actors again.





The Sunrise Student said:


> I am not sure if Disney could get the originals to agree to such a caveat in their contracts but maybe the new cast members in SW7 that will carry on the torch might...



I was actually thinking about this yesterday. I agree it would be more difficult to get the legacies to agree to it, especially someone like Harrison Ford who has had an extended successful career outside of SW.

If Disney was smart, they would certainly include clauses for voice actors and anyone new to the "family". It would certainly not be an absurd request. Celebrities often have such obligations for promoting work, ie you have to go on X show or do an interview with X magazine or the like.

For most people, I can't imagine it would be a big deal, but some celebrities can be quite finicky. I would say most like to meet fans, but there is always one who is grumpy about it. I don't want to begrudge them. Just because you are famous, doesn't mean you owe it to fans to show up at events. They are allowed a private life. For all we know, they are agoraphobic or something. Or they could just be an ****** lol.



yulilin3 said:


> I've met AD twice. The last time he was here he created a big problem because he only wanted to sign his black and white headshot and a lot of people had camped outside to get their rhings signed. Not sure if he'll be invited back



He is not alone. Many celebrities do this. Some are just jerks, but some have valid reasons for this policy. I don't know his reason, so I hate to judge the man. Does he always sign a name? Like "To Joe with all my love Anthony"...If so, his reason could well be resale. Many will only personalize to reduce profit for resale. They want their fans to enjoy their autograph, not pay out the nose, making some random big bucks. On the other hand, some also only sign head shots because it is fastest. They basically just go go go to get through as many people as possible. It is impersonal, but it is also "nice" that they try to get as many fans an autograph as they can. It slows down a line to lay out a poster, find a good spot to sign, etc. Anyway, my point is just that he surely has his reason, and while it may not make sense to us or might seem stinky, hopefully it makes sense to him.



The Sunrise Student said:


> Mr Daniels is a very picky sort of character, I have not met him personally but, some people I know who have jokingly called him "His Highness" because of his quirkiness...
> 
> Mr Daniels has even been known to deny requests to sign special items.... I am even fearful that I spent alot of money to have him be one of the many celebrities that signs my Star Wars Celebration Anaheim poster and he might not do so.



He might sign your poster IF you have already gone through other lines. I would say you have a better chance if many of the other cast members have already signed. I would also have the poster rolled in such a way that it exposes the exact spot you want him to sign. For instance, if it is not by a picture of 3PO, have the top half or so rolled up so that he can easily sign the bottom and move on. Paper clips or binder clips can help you secure it without damage.



The Sunrise Student said:


> That would suck.... and I can't imagine Disney would invite him back unless he consented to sign other objects.



I would be shocked if they did this. Like I said, he is far from the only celebrity to have this policy. I can't imagine they would want to limit their guest options based on this. The riders they all provide are likely far more a pain in the *** than him only signing head shots. "I want a 3 cup bowl of purple m&ms, 11 bottles of water with my photo on the front, 19 carrot sticks measuring 3 inches, a couch made in 1954 that Harry Truman sat one twice..." and so on. These people can be really...strange.


----------



## yulilin3

@HCinKC I understand that there are many celebrities that act like this but SWW is a different thing. I know for a fact that he didn't inform Disney execs in charge f SWW about this new policy he had. If he would've said that he was only signing his b&w before hand Disney would've put up a sign stating that outside the park (which they did 2nd day)
Not sure if he will be invited back, the same goes with Carrie Fisher she came during one of the first weekends years ago and she was a bit intoxicated while meeting guests. She hasn't been invited back. Maybe now she will since she has cleaned herself up.
Disney is very different from any other convention


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe he was having a really good day that day
> I remember during SotS when he came out everyone started taking pictures and he just stopped walking and said "All right get all your pictures now and then turn off the flashes"



He is definitely a "set in his ways" type of person, so if you accept that as his personality it's easier to accept his quirks (since we have several dear friends who are "sweet curmudgeons" we're used to it, lol).  For whatever reason he seemed besotted by the girls (yeah, they're cute and adorable and uber polite which probably helped, lol....so did the fact that their outfits had C3PO prominently in the fabric)....but as identical twins they're almost used to that, lol.   

We talked with him briefly all four days of the convention, so I guess he was having a really good long weekend!   But, the girls didn't ask for his autograph and they were happy to just listen to him tell stories....they did ask for that photograph and he almost gleefully agreed, but then when others asked for photos too he did say "I must be moving on"....but that made sense because the line was fairly long and he was shaking hands and talking with people the length of the line.  Lots of people took photos of him, of course, but I'm not sure how many more he actually posed for.   They KNOW they were fortunate.  They're hoping for the same again this year, lol.


----------



## mexxican

So if my DS5 gets to do JTA w/VIP tour at SWW, would it be overkill to let him do it earlier in the week too? He's not too shy, but I want him to be comfortable with it even though he's seen youtube videos of it. Does the SWW JTA have different villains instead of Vader or along with him?


----------



## yulilin3

ConnieB said:


> He is definitely a "set in his ways" type of person, so if you accept that as his personality it's easier to accept his quirks (since we have several dear friends who are "sweet curmudgeons" we're used to it, lol).  For whatever reason he seemed besotted by the girls (yeah,* they're cute and adorable and uber polite* which probably helped, lol....so did the fact that their outfits had C3PO prominently in the fabric)....but as identical twins they're almost used to that, lol.
> 
> We talked with him briefly all four days of the convention, so I guess he was having a really good long weekend!   But, the girls didn't ask for his autograph and they were happy to just listen to him tell stories....they did ask for that photograph and he almost gleefully agreed, but then when others asked for photos too he did say "I must be moving on"....but that made sense because the line was fairly long and he was shaking hands and talking with people the length of the line.  Lots of people took photos of him, of course, but I'm not sure how many more he actually posed for.   They KNOW they were fortunate.  They're hoping for the same again this year, lol.


yes they are


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> yes they are




Awwww, thank you.


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> So if my DS5 gets to do JTA w/VIP tour at SWW, would it be overkill to let him do it earlier in the week too? He's not too shy, but I want him to be comfortable with it even though he's seen youtube videos of it. Does the SWW JTA have different villains instead of Vader or along with him?


Yes, during busy times they have Vader and Maul (2 tiers) he might see that situation during the week if it's very busy
During SWW they have Vader on stage and Maul or Ventress at the bottom. They tend to get the bigger, more confident kids at the bottom because Maul and Ventress are scarier looking I guess


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I've met AD twice. The last time he was here he created a big problem because he only wanted to sign his black and white headshot and a lot of people had camped outside to get their rhings signed. Not sure if he'll be invited back





The Sunrise Student said:


> Mr Daniels is a very picky sort of character, I have not met him personally but, some people I know who have jokingly called him "His Highness" because of his quirkiness...
> 
> Mr Daniels has even been known to deny requests to sign special items.... I am even fearful that I spent alot of money to have him be one of the many celebrities that signs my Star Wars Celebration Anaheim poster and he might not do so.



I had always heard this (and much more!) negative stuff about him. A few years back we had an "opportunity" to meet him as part of a charity function, and we opted not to. I've met really big celebs who don't have this kind of attitude. Not worth it to me. Certainly not worth waiting in line to meet him -- not for us.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

mexxican said:


> So if my DS5 gets to do JTA w/VIP tour at SWW, would it be overkill to let him do it earlier in the week too? He's not too shy, but I want him to be comfortable with it even though he's seen youtube videos of it. Does the SWW JTA have different villains instead of Vader or along with him?


 
During SWW, they have more kids participating in JTA, and have two villains going at once so they can get double the number of kids in.  It's usually Vader on stage (with the smaller children) and Darth Maul on the ground with the bigger kids, though Ventress sometimes does some JTA sets as well.  During a non-SWW it would be rare (though not unheard of if there are staffing issues) to have anyone other than Vader in JTA. 

My kid has done JTA a lot, mostly during non-SWW times, and once during SWW.  While the concept is basically the same during SWW, they do tend to rush the kids through more, IMO.  It's a much more fun, relaxed time doing JTA during a non-SWW.  I told my kids that we won't be doing JTA during SWW this year.  Between the crazy signup process and the rushed feel of the show, it's just not worth it, especially since we're going back in October.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> @HCinKC I understand that there are many celebrities that act like this but SWW is a different thing. I know for a fact that he didn't inform Disney execs in charge f SWW about this new policy he had. If he would've said that he was only signing his b&w before hand Disney would've put up a sign stating that outside the park (which they did 2nd day)
> Not sure if he will be invited back, the same goes with Carrie Fisher she came during one of the first weekends years ago and she was a bit intoxicated while meeting guests. She hasn't been invited back. Maybe now she will since she has cleaned herself up.
> Disney is very different from any other convention



Well that is a different story then. I agree that he should have stated that policy from the get-go. There is no excuse for not notifying them, especially since it seems to have historically been his policy rather than a last minute decision.

I can totally understand not inviting CF back if she was under the influence! While you might be able to get away with that at a rock concert m&g, Disney is certainly not the place where that is even remotely ok.


----------



## Itinkso

jtowntoflorida said:


> While the concept is basically the same during SWW, they do tend to rush the kids through more, IMO.


That is, indeed, a fact. During SWW, there will be 15 kids in each JTA group versus 12 during the weekday. With mid-day sessions running every 30 minutes during SWW, the sessions have to finish on time (20-minute length) to clear the stage for the next session.

There is less chitchat by the Jedi Master and the cute, interactive scene with the Troopers is deleted due to Maul or Ventress being with the second grouping of Younglings. And, during SWW, there is a greater chance of parents signing up 3 year-olds who end up bogging down the show or cause disruptions.

It really is more enjoyable for a child to participate on a non-SWW day. And, it really is more enjoyable to watch a session on a non-SWW day.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HCinKC said:


> I can totally understand not inviting CF back if she was under the influence! While you might be able to get away with that at a rock concert m&g, Disney is certainly not the place where that is even remotely ok.


But with CF could that really have been a shock to Disney?? I love her; met her after her one woman show a few years back. One of the wittiest people EVER. Her issues have been pretty well publicized, though...


----------



## yulilin3

One year ago Mark Hamill was announced as the first guest for SWW 2014...will we see any announcements today? 
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...toric-first-appearance-at-star-wars-weekends/


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> One year ago Mark Hamill was announced as the first guest for SWW 2014...will we see any announcements today?
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...toric-first-appearance-at-star-wars-weekends/



  Not like I had anything better to do than stalk the board and blogs today


----------



## Skywise

Guest Announcements today?

I think you overestimate our chances!


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Guest Announcements today?
> 
> I think you overestimate our chances!


I would take anything today...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Skywise said:


> Guest Announcements today?
> 
> I think you overestimate our chances!


But wouldn't it be a great way to welcome Spring??


----------



## The Sunrise Student

keishashadow said:


> The flower festival @ epcot still humming along that weekend.  I am again torn between popping in to see the topiaries vs doing SWW for both Sat or Sun.  Guilty as charged:  i've ditched the posies for Darth several times in the past to add a 2nd SWW day lol.
> 
> imo it is not a particularly good idea to delay the FW as it might encourage the throng to segue on over from Epcot pre illuminations & add to the crazy crowded first weekend, which is exactly what we are considering doing on Saturday to cross the FW off the to-do list for what is shaping up to be a very long day on Sunday.



My BF and I are planning to hop back and forth between SWW and EF&GF for the same reason. Weekend 1 - our Lunch Friday is at Le Cellier for that same reason.... Saturday we left wide open with no ADRs at all waiting to see if we march that day or not, and if we do and we go back to the resort for a shower after we will probably pop over to EPCOT, that is unless there is a show we wanna catch but we still plan to run all over... Sunday we have dinner at Flying Fish and plan to go over to EPCOT around that ADR as well.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> My BF and I are planning to hop back and forth between SWW and EF&GF for the same reason. Weekend 1 - our Lunch Friday is at Le Cellier for that same reason.... Saturday we left wide open with no ADRs at all waiting to see if we march that day or not, and if we do and we go back to the resort for a shower after we will probably pop over to EPCOT, that is unless there is a show we wanna catch but we still plan to run all over... Sunday we have dinner at Flying Fish and plan to go over to EPCOT around that ADR as well.


cheddar cheese soup


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> @HCinKC I understand that there are many celebrities that act like this but SWW is a different thing. I know for a fact that he didn't inform Disney execs in charge f SWW about this new policy he had. If he would've said that he was only signing his b&w before hand Disney would've put up a sign stating that outside the park (which they did 2nd day)
> Not sure if he will be invited back, the same goes with Carrie Fisher she came during one of the first weekends years ago and she was a bit intoxicated while meeting guests. She hasn't been invited back. Maybe now she will since she has cleaned herself up.
> Disney is very different from any other convention



I didn't meet Carrie this last weekend at Indiana Comic Con because we were just too busy at the 501st booth and I knew we were already paying to meet her at SWC. However from what I heard from those that did meet her Carrie was in rare form and glitter bombed everyone that took pictures with her!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I didn't meet Carrie this last weekend at Indiana Comic Con because we were just too busy at the 501st booth and I knew we were already paying to meet her at SWC. However from what I heard from those that did meet her Carrie was in rare form and *glitter bombed* everyone that took pictures with her!


----------



## OZMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> I didn't meet Carrie this last weekend at Indiana Comic Con because we were just too busy at the 501st booth and I knew we were already paying to meet her at SWC. However from what I heard from those that did meet her Carrie was in rare form and glitter bombed everyone that took pictures with her!



 Like threw glitter at people? I need details because in my head she's like Oprah "You get some glitter, and you get some glitter...we are ALL GETTING GLITTER"


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> since there's nothing else to discuss, unless any of you have more questions (I really don't mind, small, big, weird, dumb questions, I love them all) *can we speculate of why Weekend I the fireworks are scheduled for 9:45pm when all the other weekends they are at 9:30pm?*
> Maybe an additional show that first weekend, like last years A Conversation with Mark Hamill??



Is it possible it's just a typo/error on the website and that they're all really 9:45? 

I'm hoping for Warwick Davis my weekend (Weekend V) -- doubting it since he always seems to come no later than Weekend III, but you never know.


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> Is it possible it's just a typo/error on the website and that they're all really 9:45?
> 
> I'm hoping for Warwick Davis my weekend (Weekend V) -- doubting it since he always seems to come no later than Weekend III, but you never know.


it's possible. Last year the map said 9:30pm, which really meant 9:30 was the preshow and the actual fireworks went up at 9:45pm


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Carrie Fischer glitter bomb


yulilin3 said:


>





OZMom said:


> Like threw glitter at people? I need details because in my head she's like Oprah "You get some glitter, and you get some glitter...we are ALL GETTING GLITTER"



She had an applicator of some sort and would just get you all over your face.... after the day went on it was very apparent who had visited her


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> Like threw glitter at people? I need details because in my head she's like Oprah "You get some glitter, and you get some glitter...we are ALL GETTING GLITTER"


people on twitter thought of it as a good thing https://twitter.com/amy_geek/status/576871643139739650
All she needs now is to say Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo


----------



## jennab113

Here's someone's story about getting glittered by Carrie Fisher.  It sounds awesome!

Getting Blessed with Glitter by Carrie Fisher


----------



## The Sunrise Student

CF Glitter Bomb - Yup that is what they looked like... One guy that came up to take a picture with me had his whole upper right temple and around his cheek glittered.


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> people on twitter thought of it as a good thing https://twitter.com/amy_geek/status/576871643139739650
> All she needs now is to say Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo


 Haha, I just linked to the same person's blog.  Great minds.  Could you imagine how awesome a BBBoutique would be for adults during SWW?  Like they could have fairy godmothers in training do your hair in one of the Leia styles, then CF comes over to glitter you up and bless you.  I would pay monies for that.


----------



## OZMom

Just fantastic. I would wait in line for that


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Here's someone's story about getting glittered by Carrie Fisher.  It sounds awesome!
> 
> Getting Blessed with Glitter by Carrie Fisher


that's great!! I thought she was throwing glitter without the person knowing it


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Looking up from my computer I focused on my R2-MK figure and wondered if I am ever gonna get my picture with him!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Looking up from my computer I focused on my R2-MK figure and wondered if I am ever gonna get my picture with him!


Seriously. He needs to come out again!!


----------



## yulilin3

can you imagine a pic with R2D2 and R2MK


----------



## inkedupmomma

Another SNOW day here, on the first day of Spring. I just can not wait until SWW!  Does it seem doable to meet Chewie,C3PO and R2D2? Those are top on my list. We have several days over the first 2 weekends.


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> She's very cool but really scary, she doesn't break character at all. I've seen kids crying in front of her and she doesn't even break into a smirk


PERFECT


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> it's possible. Last year the map said 9:30pm, which really meant 9:30 was the preshow and the actual fireworks went up at 9:45pm


I checked one of the Frozen Summer Fun dates to check the fireworks start time and fireworks aren't even listed! 

9:30 is a better time to list so that Fantasmic-goers know they should plan on the 2nd Fant, and, Illuminations people will know they don't have much time to get to a viewing spot for the SWW fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> Another SNOW day here, on the first day of Spring. I just can not wait until SWW!  Does it seem doable to meet Chewie,C3PO and R2D2? Those are top on my list. We have several days over the first 2 weekends.


It's doable. If C3PO has a more set time that he comes out. Last year I was told he wasn't being run by entertainment but from an outside source, not sure about that, but he kept overheating and such
But if you get there early go meet Chewie and then the droids. They came out after the parade last year.
We are at 88 degrees right now, which is not good, way too hot for this time of year


----------



## Skywise

How hard is it to get to the 10:30 Fantasmic after the SoS fireworks?  (assuming 9:45) I'm thinking about doing it this year as I'll be hanging out with other family members that are a bit more... active.  

I seem to recall the park was pretty cleared out by 10:15 last year?

(Not just checking the board for any FtF, cast info, nope, nosiree... just askin a question... yeah...)


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> It's doable. If C3PO has a more set time that he comes out. Last year I was told he wasn't being run by entertainment but from an outside source, not sure about that, but he kept overheating and such
> But if you get there early go meet Chewie and then the droids. They came out after the parade last year.
> We are at 88 degrees right now, which is not good, way too hot for this time of year


OK, so they don't come out first thing in morning at all? Seems like that is when they should? Cooler out then. But what do I know lol! These have set lines, but Aurra does not. Im trying to keep it all together here. Is KTP map of character spots accurate? I know it is from last year, but I was wondering if it seems to stay the same year to year.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> How hard is it to get to the 10:30 Fantasmic after the SoS fireworks?  (assuming 9:45) I'm thinking about doing it this year as I'll be hanging out with other family members that are a bit more... active.
> 
> I seem to recall the park was pretty cleared out by 10:15 last year?
> 
> (Not just checking the board for any FtF, cast info, nope, nosiree... just askin a question... yeah...)


Very easy. A lot of people leave after the fireworks and F! always stayed opened thru out the show just because it didn't fill up. It's not letting me upload pics but I got really good ones, of the park basically empty at 10:20pm.


----------



## Itinkso

Skywise said:


> How hard is it to get to the 10:30 Fantasmic after the SoS fireworks?


You'll have plenty of time whether you are close to the stage or at Echo Lake where yulilin will be. Even if you hang back for 5 minutes or so to let the crowd disperse, you'll still be at Fant well before showtime.


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> OK, so they don't come out first thing in morning at all? Seems like that is when they should? Cooler out then. But what do I know lol! These have set lines, but Aurra does not. Im trying to keep it all together here. Is KTP map of character spots accurate? I know it is from last year, but I was wondering if it seems to stay the same year to year.


Last years map is going to change a bit because of construction around the old Backlot Tour but they should stay around the same area.
The droids came out rotating with Luke and Leia by ABC Commisary


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> Last years map is going to change a bit because of construction around the old Backlot Tour but they should stay around the same area.
> The droids came out rotating with Luke and Leia by ABC Commisary


thank you once again! You're the best! Now, I just hope they release FtF soon...and that they don't pull a dessert party and up the prices!


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> thank you once again! You're the best! Now, I just hope they release FtF soon...and that they don't pull a dessert party and up the prices!


Thank you, happy to help. I do expect the price of FtF to go up


----------



## mexxican

yulilin3 said:


> Thank you, happy to help. I do expect the price of FtF to go up


I heard someone say that the price of the VIP tour went down and that it was eligible for discounts (a first?)


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> I heard someone say that the price of the VIP tour went down and that it was eligible for discounts (a first?)


It did go down, $100 and they have a 15% discount for AP, DVC and DIsney Visa Chase holders. Now the Ftf package I really don't expect to go down, or even stay the same. But we'll see, anything is possible


----------



## Brandiwlf

If I'm meeting dh in the chewie line is it open so easy to get to him or do we have to weave through people in line? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> If I'm meeting dh in the chewie line is it open so easy to get to him or do we have to weave through people in line? Thanks so much for your help!


The line is open and very easy to get in and out of


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

The Sunrise Student said:


> CF Glitter Bomb - Yup that is what they looked like... One guy that came up to take a picture with me had his whole upper right temple and around his cheek glittered.



I love her so much! I read Postcards from the Edge at a far-too-young age because Leia meant so much to me. She's brash, unabashed and brutally honest. And she does a killer imitation of her mom that just cracks me up thinking about it. I would probably freak out if I had the opportunity to meet her and she'd think I was a drooling troglodyte.

If you (the general "you" not anyone specifically) haven't seen her HBO special Wishful Drinking, it's a bit old but hilarious!


----------



## Ninja Mom

The Sunrise Student said:


> Harrison Ford has a cracked pelvic bone, that poor man ain't going anywhere for a while...



With his latest mishaps, ~If~ he did manage to make it to Star Wars Weekends he would have to be encased in bubble wrap for safety's sake!






~NM


----------



## Brandiwlf

Where can I get those star wars autograph books?


----------



## yulilin3

Here's a video I took 2 years ago. Minute 5:17 shows you the line for Chewbacca


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Where can I get those star wars autograph books?


each year they have them with that years logo. You'll find them in the gift shop outside the park, Darth's Mall, Tattoine Traders, and other gift shops around the park.
They don't sell them in any other parks or DTD


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> can you imagine a pic with R2D2 and R2MK



I would so totally faint.... then add to it if I was wearing my R2D2 dress!!!!

I just loved the first time I met R2D2 in that dress, he supposedly asked CP30 if they made it in his side then he chased after me when it was time for me to go.... I totally loved it... wish I could have thanked the "R2D2 operator" cause it made my day!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I definitely expect the FTF to increase in price but not greater than 80% like the Wishes dessert party did. We shall see.


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> The line is open and very easy to get in and out of



AHHH that's adorable. I wonder if it's too late to convince DH we need to bring the kiddos


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Thank you, happy to help. I do expect the price of FtF to go up



I'm afraid it's most likely a certainty - Did you see what they did with the Tomorrowland Dessert party?!  It's now almost $50 per person and very little change to the desserts.  (Maybe slightly larger items and sparkling cider!  oooh!)


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I'm afraid it's most likely a certainty - Did you see what they did with the Tomorrowland Dessert party?!  It's now almost $50 per person and very little change to the desserts.  (Maybe slightly larger items and sparkling cider!  oooh!)


It's crazy. Wishes fireworks party is not worth it to me, especially if you grab a fp for it


----------



## The Sunrise Student

And have you tried to book a desert party?! The Tomorrow Land Terrance Fireworks Dessert Party is almost as hard to get as a reservation at Cindy's royal table... no kidding...

I was able to book the Illuminations Dessert Party at EPCOT, but haven't had any luck at all for the Tomorrow Land Terrance Desert Party for Wishes Fireworks.

This is why they are charging an arm and a leg, cause they can, and they are getting their money and booking to capacity on top of it!


----------



## HCinKC

The Sunrise Student said:


> Looking up from my computer I focused on my R2-MK figure and wondered if I am ever gonna get my picture with him!



That would be awesome! Perhaps they took him away for the same reasons they ended hoopla? It would be out of character...or maybe there was a Disney World a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away, and it would, indeed, be accurate! Really Disney, you can have a wee bit of fun even if it isn't "accurate".



yulilin3 said:


> It's doable. If C3PO has a more set time that he comes out. Last year I was told he wasn't being run by entertainment but from an outside source, not sure about that, but he kept overheating and such.



Poor 3PO. He seemed to function well enough on Tatooine. I can't imagine Florida is hotter! Maybe he needs an oil bath.


----------



## jennab113

I did the Tomorrowland Dessert Party in January on my birthday.  It was nice to have desserts and a place to sit down, but it wasn't really that great of a place to watch the fireworks.  For what it was, $20something wasn't bad, but there's no way I'd pay the new price, especially when I can pay a lot less for a snack and a FP+ for the nice new areas.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jennab113 said:


> I did the Tomorrowland Dessert Party in January on my birthday.  It was nice to have desserts and a place to sit down, but it wasn't really that great of a place to watch the fireworks.  For what it was, $20something wasn't bad, but there's no way I'd pay the new price, especially when I can pay a lot less for a snack and a FP+ for the nice new areas.



We managed to snag FP for Wishes.... so you would rather grab a snack and watch it from the Fast Pass area?


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> We managed to snag FP for Wishes.... so you would rather grab a snack and watch it from the Fast Pass area?


Waaaaayyyy cheaper. Of course no tables and chairs but still a nice area and not crowded at all. Maybe a nice ice cream sundae from the Plaza.


----------



## OZMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> We managed to snag FP for Wishes.... so you would rather grab a snack and watch it from the Fast Pass area?



This is our plan  and I'm considering following yulilin's example and sitting by echo lake for the SW fireworks since DH will not enjoy any of the drinks at the dessert party and we will miss the parade for an ADR.


----------



## jennab113

The Sunrise Student said:


> We managed to snag FP for Wishes.... so you would rather grab a snack and watch it from the Fast Pass area?


 Yep, exactly.  I really like the Wishes FP area.


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> This is our plan  and I'm considering following yulilin's example and sitting by echo lake for the SW fireworks since DH will not enjoy any of the drinks at the dessert party and we will miss the parade for an ADR.


You can have a serious sugar rush and a huge buzz by buying $65 worth of desserts and drinks  Come join us...I need to come up with a cool/funny name for our Echo Lake meet...help me out guys


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> You can have a serious sugar rush and a huge buzz by buying $65 worth of desserts and drinks  Come join us...I need to come up with a cool/funny name for our Echo Lake meet...help me out guys



We plan to join you and be there and hang out at least one of the Saturdays if not both weekends that we are there!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

We'll probably join the Echo Lake meet if we stick around for the fireworks (our son generally isn't a fan so we might skip them).  We tried drinking our money's worth during the FSF dessert-n-drink party last year...and learned our lesson.  

Protip:  Doing Disney while hung over is no bueno.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jennab113 said:


> Yep, exactly.  I really like the Wishes FP area.



Then I will stop fretting over trying to get that last minute.... we already have the EPCOT one, and will be hanging out with Yulilin on at least one of our Saturdays if not two for the SW fireworks... I think we are doing ok...


----------



## HCinKC

jennab113 said:


> Yep, exactly.  I really like the Wishes FP area.



Is this different from the MSEP viewing area? I am trying to decide on whether or not to stay for Wishes. I don't currently have a FP for either, but I was trying to decide what to do in general. Mostly, I am not sure which night we would do it.



yulilin3 said:


> You can have a serious sugar rush and a huge buzz by buying $65 worth of desserts and drinks  Come join us...I need to come up with a cool/funny name for our Echo Lake meet...help me out guys



I think ODS and I will be watching them the first Friday. I currently have us doing IllumiNations on Saturday, but that could change. I am so up in the air about which days to do the nighttime stuff. I can be wishy-washy though. We've decided not to do FtF because DH will not do the fireworks. (Someone has to put the baby to bed, and he doesn't care.)


----------



## mexxican

While we're talking about Wishes, I grabbed a FP+ for it on the Tuesday we arrive. MSEP is before/after, where's a good place nearby to try to catch the parade? Never been to WDW


----------



## Itinkso

mexxican said:


> While we're talking about Wishes, I grabbed a FP+ for it on the Tuesday we arrive. MSEP is before/after, where's a good place nearby to try to catch the parade? Never been to WDW


Stand by Casey's or the Plaza where the Hub turns into Main Street. You'll be really close to move either to the FP area or from the FP area.


----------



## jennab113

HCinKC said:


> Is this different from the MSEP viewing area? I am trying to decide on whether or not to stay for Wishes. I don't currently have a FP for either, but I was trying to decide what to do in general. Mostly, I am not sure which night we would do it.


Yes, it is.  I haven't done FP for MSEP but have for FoF and it was at the end of Main Street by the flagpole.  The Wishes areas are in front of Casey's and The Plaza.  I've only done the West side so far, so maybe I'll try the East side after the Galactic Gathering.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Is this different from the MSEP viewing area? I am trying to decide on whether or not to stay for Wishes. I don't currently have a FP for either, but I was trying to decide what to do in general. Mostly, I am not sure which night we would do it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think ODS and I will be watching them the first Friday. I currently have us doing IllumiNations on Saturday, but that could change. I am so up in the air about which days to do the nighttime stuff. I can be wishy-washy though. We've decided not to do FtF because DH will not do the fireworks. (Someone has to put the baby to bed, and he doesn't care.)





mexxican said:


> While we're talking about Wishes, I grabbed a FP+ for it on the Tuesday we arrive. MSEP is before/after, where's a good place nearby to try to catch the parade? Never been to WDW


Yes, the Wishes FP area is in the new HUB, there's an east side and a west side. Basically one in front of Casey's and the other in front of the Plaza, they are very nice areas with fake grass, people sit down and enjoy the fireworks, it's not super crowded. Did this this past Saturday, def. recommend the area.
MSEP fp is in Town Square at the entrance to the park where the flag is
You can grab a spot easily for the second MSEP after Wishes, just exit the area and grab your spot on Main Street, believe me, everyone leaves after Wishes, you'll have no problem grabbing a spot for MSEP


----------



## yulilin3

we're all answering at the same time


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> You can have a serious sugar rush and a huge buzz by buying $65 worth of desserts and drinks  Come join us...I need to come up with a cool/funny name for our Echo Lake meet...help me out guys


 I'll most likely be there Saturday of Weekend II unless I am too tired from the 24 Hour MK day to stay out that late.  I'll be at the dessert party on the other Saturdays because of the VIP tour, unless the first one is lame and I decide y'all are more fun.

If anyone wants to use yulilin's spot for a meet up on any of the first 3 Fridays, let me know!


----------



## Cluelyss

jennab113 said:


> Yes, it is.  I haven't done FP for MSEP but have for FoF and it was at the end of Main Street by the flagpole.  The Wishes areas are in front of Casey's and The Plaza.  I've only done the West side so far, so maybe I'll try the East side after the Galactic Gathering.


The old parade viewing area used to be in the hub before all the construction started. Not sure if/when they may move it back? Is the flagpole location a good viewing spot?


----------



## HCinKC

Thanks! I'll keep thinking about it. If I could get my Jedi Mickey dinner bumped up to an earlier time, that would help me decide what night to do what. It is currently at 7:15. I'd like to run over to IllumiNations after, but I'm worried that would be asking to much of my 6yo...assuming we get into dinner on time and it takes an hour. If I could get it bumped up some, then I would count on IllumiNations that night. It'd be out of the way, so the other two late nights would be easier to schedule. Sigh.


----------



## Cluelyss

Itinkso said:


> Stand by Casey's or the Plaza where the Hub turns into Main Street. You'll be really close to move either to the FP area or from the FP area.


The 2nd parade will be far less crowded. Expect to stake out your spot for the 1st parade 1 hour+ in advance.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> The old parade viewing area used to be in the hub before all the construction started. Not sure if/when they may move it back? Is the flagpole location a good viewing spot?


it's Ok, IMHO, but it's at the very end so you have a while to wait, plus there is no shade (no shade in the HUB anymore either) to me it's just to hot, especially in the summer months. I like to go to Frontierland by COuntry Bears there's a raised walkway that you can sit and be in the shade the entire time


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> we're all answering at the same time


Does anyone else hear circus music?


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> I need to come up with a cool/funny name for our Echo Lake meet...help me out guys


When DD has the JTA cast over at her house, they always name the gathering something Jedi-related. I can't find any of those Fb posts right now. 

The thing that is stuck in my head is Pada-wannabes! But, really, for all the work you do and because the odds are quite high there will be drinks there, it should be "yulilin's Cantina!!"


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> When DD has the JTA cast over at her house, they always name the gathering something Jedi-related. I can't find any of those Fb posts right now.
> 
> The thing that is stuck in my head is Pada-wannabes! But, really, for all the work you do and because the odds are quite high there will be drinks there, it should be "yulilin's Cantina!!"


I like it!! We do have the pop up bar right behind us, next to 50s Prime Time.
BYOB&D Bring Your Own Booze & Desserts
*Yulilin's Cantina Meet




*


----------



## AuntieK

I'm still holding a Jedi Mickey dinner on 6/12 @ 5:50 4 people
and a Galactic Breakfast on 6/12 @ 8:30 4 people

I'm cancelling both on Sunday if I don't hear from anyone in this thread.  Please PM me.


----------



## OZMom

Are you only going to be there Saturdays? Our planned day is Friday the 15th, but we might have to switch it up to hang out with you all


----------



## Cluelyss

Are all the cool kids going to be watching the fireworks from Echo Lake??!! 

I am so up in the air on FtF (assuming it's ever released, that is.....) but the fireworks DISmeet is only Saturday nights, right? We will be there on a Sunday


----------



## AuntieK

Suddenly I want to go to *Yulilin's Cantina Meet
*
Unfortunately, the niece specifically requested FtF as her birthday gift.  i just want to book the darn thing so I know i have it on the schedule!


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> Are you only going to be there Saturdays? Our planned day is Friday the 15th, but we might have to switch it up to hang out with you all


I always go every Saturday and Sunday, the detail of the meets are in the roll call thread. But I am actually going the first Friday just to do a SW Character challenge. I'm going to see how many characters I get in a day, I'll only be doing character meet and greets that Friday. 



Cluelyss said:


> Are all the cool kids going to be watching the fireworks from Echo Lake??!!
> 
> I am so up in the air on FtF (assuming it's ever released, that is.....) but the fireworks DISmeet is only Saturday nights, right? We will be there on a Sunday


I'll only be there for fireworks on Saturdays. You guys can have a meet on Sunday for fireworks.


----------



## jennab113

Cluelyss said:


> The old parade viewing area used to be in the hub before all the construction started. Not sure if/when they may move it back? Is the flagpole location a good viewing spot?





yulilin3 said:


> it's Ok, IMHO, but it's at the very end so you have a while to wait, plus there is no shade (no shade in the HUB anymore either) to me it's just to hot, especially in the summer months. I like to go to Frontierland by COuntry Bears there's a raised walkway that you can sit and be in the shade the entire time


 I agree with yulilin.  It was nice because I was coming into the park around 2:30, so I went straight to the flagpole for my FP and didn't have to fight the crowds to find a spot.  The area was already a bit crowded, but being by myself, I was able to squeeze in between two groups right on the curve.  For the viewing, it wasn't bad, but it was kind of awkward to take pictures because all floats were turning right in front of us.  I did it in January, so heat wasn't a factor, but it would be bad to sit there in the sun in the summer.


----------



## Koh1977

Cluelyss said:


> Are all the cool kids going to be watching the fireworks from Echo Lake??!!
> 
> I am so up in the air on FtF (assuming it's ever released, that is.....) but the fireworks DISmeet is only Saturday nights, right? We will be there on a Sunday



Us too… @Cluelyss - the 31st?  That's when we will be there.  I am trying to talk DH into no FtF…


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I love *Yulilin's Cantina Meet* for a name! I even now have that in my planning notes  

IF we do a FtF it will be on a Friday.... so we'll get both


----------



## Cluelyss

Koh1977 said:


> Us too… @Cluelyss - the 31st?  That's when we will be there.  I am trying to talk DH into no FtF…


Yes, we will be there the 31st too! DH hates parades, so that's not a draw for him....but if drinks are still included in FtF during the fireworks, I may be able to convince him. But it all comes down to the price.....


----------



## yulilin3

Just a heads up that the view of the fireworks from Echo Lake is awesome but you will only get to see the Summon the Force pre show on the jumbotron from quite a distance (The huge screen on the Hyperion Theater). Just wanted to give you all a reminder on that.


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> Just a heads up that the view of the fireworks from Echo Lake is awesome but you will only get to see the Summon the Force pre show on the jumbotron from quite a distance (The huge screen on the Hyperion Theater). Just wanted to give you all a reminder on that.



I am thinking that if DS can see the Rebels in the parade and do a meet and greet with Ezra and Sabine (possibly?) he might be ok with just seeing it on the screen...?

@Cluelyss - How old are your kids?  It's ironic that I am trying to talk DH OUT of FtF (in a trade for an extra night) and you are trying to talk DH INto FtF.


----------



## Candleshoe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> But with CF could that really have been a shock to Disney?? I love her; met her after her one woman show a few years back. One of the wittiest people EVER. Her issues have been pretty well publicized, though...



I adore Carrie Fisher, and her Mom, too, fwiw!

I would love to meet her, drunk or not.  I'd love to get drunk WITH her! LOL 

But yea, Disney's not the venue for that.   

Well.... maybe a couple of Lapu Lapu's or Grey Geese!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm not going to be at the house tomorrow until the evening so if anything is announced, whoever sees it post a link here. I'll be checking via my phone every once in a while.
Going to spend a solo day at Epcot tomorrow, anyone want me to check anything?


----------



## Candleshoe

OZMom said:


> Like threw glitter at people? I need details because in my head she's like Oprah "You get some glitter, and you get some glitter...we are ALL GETTING GLITTER"





yulilin3 said:


> people on twitter thought of it as a good thing https://twitter.com/amy_geek/status/576871643139739650
> All she needs now is to say Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo


Oh yea!!
I want to be Fisher-Glittered!



yulilin3 said:


> It did go down, $100 and they have a 15% discount for AP, DVC and DIsney Visa Chase holders. Now the Ftf package I really don't expect to go down, or even stay the same. But we'll see, anything is possible


So what's it now?   I mean, now that I'm a Disney Visa Chase holder 
I could never buy it for 8 of us.  But I spoke to my college niece and she is not a big star wars fan.  So I just have to speak to my In Laws.  That niece and my daughter are going to do that day by themselves.  And I'm going to see if the Inlaws will, too.  And then I can get the VIP for DH & I. 
I'll also probably get park hoppers for the girls so they can have fun outside of DHS.



yulilin3 said:


> I like it!! We do have the pop up bar right behind us, next to 50s Prime Time.
> BYOB&D Bring Your Own Booze & Desserts
> *Yulilin's Cantina Meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What's this Pop Up Bar you speak of?   Is it like PUSH?  Does it pop out from behind some bushes?  "Hey buddy wanna buy a beer?"
There IS seating in Yulilin's Cantina, right?



yulilin3 said:


> Just a heads up that the view of the fireworks from Echo Lake is awesome but you will only get to see the Summon the Force pre show on the jumbotron from quite a distance (The huge screen on the Hyperion Theater). Just wanted to give you all a reminder on that.



Is there time to scoot from the pre-show over to echo lake?   I want to fit in as much as possible and really want to see the pre-show.  But also want to go to the cantina


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Oh yea!!
> I want to be Fisher-Glittered!
> 
> 
> So what's it now?   I mean, now that I'm a Disney Visa Chase holder
> I could never buy it for 8 of us.  But I spoke to my college niece and she is not a big star wars fan.  So I just have to speak to my In Laws.  That niece and my daughter are going to do that day by themselves.  And I'm going to see if the Inlaws will, too.  And then I can get the VIP for DH & I.
> I'll also probably get park hoppers for the girls so they can have fun outside of DHS.
> 
> 
> 
> *What's this Pop Up Bar you speak of?   Is it like PUSH?  Does it pop out from behind some bushes?  "Hey buddy wanna buy a beer?"
> There IS seating in Yulilin's Cantina, right?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Is there time to scoot from the pre-show over to echo lake?*   I want to fit in as much as possible and really want to see the pre-show.  But also want to go to the cantina


The pop up bar is just a table and a couple of bartenders that set up right outside 50s Prime Time, so you can order drinks there. It usually has a very short line, there are pop up bars all over the park for SWW.
My daughter and I will grab 2 tables with 8 chairs at Echo Lake, we really can't grab more than that. If you come early enough you could grab a table as well. Or just join us. Depending on the amount of Dissers that show up there may be seats left or not
The pre show ends with JAT saying A long time a go...and the fireworks start right away


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> The pop up bar is just a table and a couple of bartenders that set up right outside 50s Prime Time, so you can order drinks there. It usually has a very short line, there are pop up bars all over the park for SWW.
> My daughter and I will grab 2 tables with 8 chairs at Echo Lake, we really can't grab more than that. If you come early enough you could grab a table as well. Or just join us. Depending on the amount of Dissers that show up there may be seats left or not
> The pre show ends with JAT saying A long time a go...and the fireworks start right away


Soo.... is this doable?  Could we sit and visit for a while pre-preshow.  Then go only as far as needed to see the preshow (we're both pretty tall and can stand behind crowds).
Then "A long time ago..." we hustle back to you guys. Or will we miss all the fireworks during the walk?


----------



## yulilin3

The fireworks portion is only about 6 minutes so you would miss some of it on the way back. My daughter and i will be there at 8 so you are more than welcome to come by and then go get a better spot for the pre show


----------



## Candleshoe

Yulilin:  I'm not sure if you saw this question!



Candleshoe said:


> So what's it now? I mean, now that I'm a Disney Visa Chase holder
> I could never buy it for 8 of us. But I spoke to my college niece and she is not a big star wars fan. So I just have to speak to my In Laws. That niece and my daughter are going to do that day by themselves. And I'm going to see if the Inlaws will, too. And then I can get the VIP for DH & I.
> I'll also probably get park hoppers for the girls so they can have fun outside of DHS.


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Yulilin:  I'm not sure if you saw this question!


It's $399 and then you get 15% off


----------



## Cluelyss

Koh1977 said:


> I am thinking that if DS can see the Rebels in the parade and do a meet and greet with Ezra and Sabine (possibly?) he might be ok with just seeing it on the screen...?
> 
> @Cluelyss - How old are your kids?  It's ironic that I am trying to talk DH OUT of FtF (in a trade for an extra night) and you are trying to talk DH INto FtF.


@Koh1977, I have a DD6 and DS4. DH is a huge Star Wars fan - the rest of us are just along for the ride.  So much of what we do is Disney is for the kids (or me!), so this is his day. Meaning he'll have the final say....though I will make my opinions known....

Of course, if the price is outrageous, that will talk me out of it too....especially since the kids won't eat more than the icing (only) off approximately 4 cupcakes!!


----------



## ConnieB

Skywise said:


> I'm afraid it's most likely a certainty - Did you see what they did with the Tomorrowland Dessert party?!  It's now almost $50 per person and very little change to the desserts.  (Maybe slightly larger items and sparkling cider!  oooh!)



And Paper photos of Disney characters on a toothpick stuck into a cupcake.....isn't THAT worth $22 more??  Soooo glad that we will do the "old" Tomorrowland $27 dessert party twice in May/June....because that will be our last.  It was barely worth $27, at $49 we decided we'd put our own dessert box together....since cupcakes around Disney are usually around $4 - $5, we could each have 10 cupcakes......(maybe 9 so I have $$ for pepto, lol).   

Having a place to sit waiting for the fireworks was nice but the girls are just as happy sitting on a curb, and maybe spreading the desserts out through the day instead of trying to eat our weight worth in an hour will also be more enjoyable.   I told them that for our Aug/Sept and Nov/Dec trips we'll just budget for snacks (something we rarely do as we budget for this dessert party and the afternoon tea instead).  Same cost, different way of eating those calories.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> each year they have them with that years logo. You'll find them in the gift shop outside the park, Darth's Mall, Tattoine Traders, and other gift shops around the park.
> They don't sell them in any other parks or DTD


I guess I never paid attention when entering HS...there is a gift shop outside the park? Meaning I could make a purchase there without entering? I won't have park tickets on our arrival day, but wondering if I'd be able to run over and grab an autograph book on Friday that DS could use all weekend, since we won't be at HS until Sunday?


----------



## basketrn

AuntieK said:


> I'm still holding a Jedi Mickey dinner on 6/12 @ 5:50 4 people
> and a Galactic Breakfast on 6/12 @ 8:30 4 people
> 
> I'm cancelling both on Sunday if I don't hear from anyone in this thread.  Please PM me.


I just sent you a PM


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> The fireworks portion is only about 6 minutes so you would miss some of it on the way back. My daughter and i will be there at 8 so you are more than welcome to come by and then go get a better spot for the pre show



I probably asked this already...BUT where's a good spot to see the pre-show (and fireworks) if not doing the FtF package then?  Is there somewhere better to at least see it on screen?


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> You can have a serious sugar rush and a huge buzz by buying $65 worth of desserts and drinks  Come join us...I need to come up with a cool/funny name for our Echo Lake meet...help me out guys



Echo through the Galaxy


----------



## Koh1977

Cluelyss said:


> @Koh1977, I have a DD6 and DS4. DH is a huge Star Wars fan - the rest of us are just along for the ride.  So much of what we do is Disney is for the kids (or me!), so this is his day. Meaning he'll have the final say....though I will make my opinions known....
> 
> Of course, if the price is outrageous, that will talk me out of it too....especially since the kids won't eat more than the icing (only) off approximately 4 cupcakes!!



LOL.  I hear ya.  My DD turns 4 in May and DS is 8.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> I guess I never paid attention when entering HS
> ...there is a gift shop outside the park? Meaning I could make a purchase there without entering? I won't have park tickets on our arrival day, but wondering if I'd be able to run over and grab an autograph book on Friday that DS could use all weekend, since we won't be at HS until Sunday?


There's an actual shop, if you are facing the entrance it's on your left and there's a kiosk right after bag check. If you go and don't want to enter these 2 places should have them (it has to be a SWW day) unless they change their policy and have SWW items all week. If you don't see the autograph books you can ask the CM and they will call a store that has them and bring them to the gift shop.



Koh1977 said:


> I probably asked this already...BUT where's a good spot to see the pre-show (and fireworks) if not doing the FtF package then?  Is there somewhere better to at least see it on screen?


I'm assuming they will place a big screen right at the intersection of Hollywood Blvd and Sunset Blvd (by the tipboard) they did this last year, that would be your best bet, if you get to close to the stage you'll lose some fireworks. You can also sit by Min and Bill (the boat quick service) you can see the jumbotron clearly and the fireworks, although you would be a bit too close to the fireworks but still not a bad view


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mimsy Borogove said:


> I love her so much! I read Postcards from the Edge at a far-too-young age because Leia meant so much to me. She's brash, unabashed and brutally honest. And she does a killer imitation of her mom that just cracks me up thinking about it. I would probably freak out if I had the opportunity to meet her and she'd think I was a drooling troglodyte.
> 
> If you (the general "you" not anyone specifically) haven't seen her HBO special Wishful Drinking, it's a bit old but hilarious!



I agree 100% with all of this!


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> I'm assuming they will place a big screen right at the intersection of Hollywood Blvd and Sunset Blvd (by the tipboard) they did this last year, that would be your best bet, if you get to close to the stage you'll lose some fireworks. You can also sit by Min and Bill (the boat quick service) you can see the jumbotron clearly and the fireworks, although you would be a bit too close to the fireworks but still not a bad view



That IS what you said last time.  SO sorry.  I need to look at a map now!    Thanks Yulilin!


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> There's an actual shop, if you are facing the entrance it's on your left and there's a kiosk right after bag check. If you go and don't want to enter these 2 places should have them (it has to be a SWW day) unless they change their policy and have SWW items all week. If you don't see the autograph books you can ask the CM and they will call a store that has them and bring them to the gift shop.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming they will place a big screen right at the intersection of Hollywood Blvd and Sunset Blvd (by the tipboard) they did this last year, that would be your best bet, if you get to close to the stage you'll lose some fireworks. You can also sit by Min and Bill (the boat quick service) you can see the jumbotron clearly and the fireworks, although you would be a bit too close to the fireworks but still not a bad view


Thank you, this is great news! We arrive on a Friday, so assuming there will still be a decent selection of SWW merchandise available?? This gives us a perfect chance to time the walk from YC to HS


----------



## btowndude

Where will Darth's Mall be located this year?  Is it in a building with AC or back to a tent with the swamp coolers?


----------



## yulilin3

btowndude said:


> Where will Darth's Mall be located this year?  Is it in a building with AC or back to a tent with the swamp coolers?


The old AFI gift shop and prop shop by the extinct Backlot Tour


----------



## btowndude

Thanks . . . Isn't this the building that they used for the Frozen store, etc?


----------



## yulilin3

btowndude said:


> Thanks . . . Isn't this the building that they used for the Frozen store, etc?


Yep


----------



## williamscm3

Do all the characters break for the parade? Or will there still be some out to meet during it?


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> Do all the characters break for the parade? Or will there still be some out to meet during it?


the only one that has stayed out in the past couple of years has been Vader


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I'm sorry, but I just cancelled a Sci Fi breakfast on June 7th at 10:45 for 4.  I had to cancel to make a BOG lunch ADR that popped up.


----------



## basketrn

I have a Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast for 2 on 6/12 at 10:40am. If anyone wants it, we can try to coordinate when I cancel it.  PM if interested!

Thanks again to AuntieK for helping us out with our new reservation!!!


----------



## cherice95403

I am struggling with when to sign up for Jedi Training. Do you think it is better on a non SWW day or during SWW? It sounds like it might be more crowed and rushed during SWW and an off day might be better. Thoughts?


----------



## Itinkso

cherice95403 said:


> I am struggling with when to sign up for Jedi Training. Do you think it is better on a non SWW day or during SWW? It sounds like it might be more crowed and rushed during SWW and an off day might be better. Thoughts?


Definitely do it on a non-SWW day. My DD is a "friend of a Padawan" and SWW sessions are equivalent to childcare in hyper-mode. I've watched more sessions than an average parent would and it's much more enjoyable and low-key during a non-SWW session.


----------



## Koh1977

Thoroughly enjoyed JTA on a non-SWW day during our last trip.  

So, ideas for fun things to trade with the Jawas?  Thinking pins... (either Disney or TA)


----------



## cherice95403

Thanks! I'll try for a non SWW day


----------



## coluk003

Koh1977 said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed JTA on a non-SWW day during our last trip.
> 
> So, ideas for fun things to trade with the Jawas?  Thinking pins... (either Disney or TA)


what do people usually trade with them and what have they traded back.   and sorry but whats TA


----------



## Itinkso

coluk003 said:


> what do people usually trade with them and what have they traded back.   and sorry but whats TA


Trade items that you feel other guests would like to receive in trade: pins, stickers, glow sticks, glow bracelets, toy figurines, keychains, etc. 

You can also gift items to the Jawas as they are allowed to keep items that are specifically given to them such as pins, Vinyls, etc.


----------



## Koh1977

coluk003 said:


> what do people usually trade with them and what have they traded back.   and sorry but whats TA



My travel agency has pins (or key chains) that I thought might be a cute thing to trade.


----------



## typewrittenwolf

I gifted jawas with jawa action figures one time. Then last year it was bottle caps. This year I am thinking of making little jewelry pendants out of wire in imperial and rebel symbols. 
I am now in count down mode and two days ago I scored HV for June 5. It's at 830 but I have hopes to grab an earlier one.


----------



## OZMom

Itinkso said:


> Trade items that you feel other guests would like to receive in trade: pins, stickers, glow sticks, glow bracelets, toy figurines, keychains, etc.
> 
> You can also gift items to the Jawas as they are allowed to keep items that are specifically given to them such as pins, Vinyls, etc.



How do they know what is a gift and what is for trade? Do you just approach them and ask to trade?


----------



## drlaurafsu

Was thinking my fast pass window opened tonight but decided to check just in case. Thank goodness! Apparently opened last night instead. Was able to get what I wanted...esp 7dmt. Epcot and HS really need more tier 2 rides. I feel like the old days, stuck with too many a/b tickets and not enough E tickets!


----------



## bgg319

Can you hear the music from the Echo Lake viewing area?


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> How do they know what is a gift and what is for trade? Do you just approach them and ask to trade?


You just approach and ask if they want to trade, you show them what you got and they agree, take it, look in their bags and give you something. If you just want to gift you just tell them



bgg319 said:


> Can you hear the music from the Echo Lake viewing area?


Yes you can. This video was shot from right around where Gertie the Dinosaur Ice Cream is, very close to where I sit. I sit where the tables and chairs are and you don't get blocked by the tiny island to the left of this video, so you get a more unobstructed view from where I sit


----------



## msmama

Have fun at Epcot today @yulilin3 !  

If you're buy Innoventions - I hear they're closing Innoventions west, if you see a CM nearby can you ask if they know where they may be moving the Visa Card member meet and greet when it closes?  

Also, can you let me know if you think there are any "do not miss" things at flower and garden. We can probably swing over there breifly on the day before it ends in between SW stuff (but can also miss it to if there's nothing great - we've done it several times before ).


----------



## jane2073

Every afternoon I check this SWW board.  Every time I see there is four or five new pages and I get excited that they have realeased more information.
And every time I am disappointed that there is no new information.  

But speculating with you all about who is going to be there and what the FTF package is going to be like this year is almost as fun.


----------



## Skywise

I shot this right after the parade on June 6, 2014.  I'm impressed because I was in the midst of recording a video using the DSLR and this was the first time I had tried taking a photo while videoing but I knew I HAD to have this shot!  The video "hiccup"s for a second but it's not too bad (and wasn't at a critical point in the show)


----------



## yulilin3

@msmama Will do. Enjoying some spicy fish tacos at Sunshine Seasons. Are you coming with kids? Sorry to ask as you have probably mentioned it before but there's a lot of names to keep up with


----------



## HCinKC

coluk003 said:


> what do people usually trade with them and what have they traded back.   and sorry but whats TA


I haven't done it before, but I found enough stuff around the house to trade. I've made ODS a bag with Disney stickers, a Disney magnet, a random (teeny bit beat up) gold mickey vinylmation (that DH got when he worked at an ad agency), glow sticks, Cars swim goggles (haha!), and a small Octonauts memory game. I tried to keep it Disney themed or at least kid friendly.


----------



## pld5

yulilin3, you are killing me with all of your great videos!   Thank you so much for sharing them.   Just helps add to the anticipation of our trip (and maybe helps me drive my husband a little crazy with nonstop talk about it......)

Enjoy Epcot today!


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> @msmama Will do. Enjoying some spicy fish tacos at Sunshine Seasons. Are you coming with kids? Sorry to ask as you have probably mentioned it before but there's a lot of names to keep up with


 
Yum!!

Travellin with a 7 year old boy. And thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

Just asked she didn't know about relocation. I'll ask before I head out this evening


----------



## markmcalear

Got my SWW all planned out...

Wednesday May 13th - Arrive at MCO at 3pm. Collect hire car. Head to Hash House A Go Go for dinner. Check in at SSR. Hit Epcot.

Thursday May 14th - Spend day at MK. Breakfast booked at 1900PF. Dinner at B&C. Early morning fastpasses for the mountains.

Friday May 15th - DHS at rd. Day of riding, shopping and all things Star Wars. Dinner at 50s Prime Time.

Saturday May 16th - Epcot. Rides in the morning, WS in afternoon.

Sunday May 17th - Shopping on iDrive, resort pool later on.

Monday May 18th - Universal

Tuesday May 19th - Hit DHS in morning, got Star Wars breakfast booked. Head over to DTD for Virgin Atlantic check in and lunch at T-Rex. Chill at Disney Quest until around 4pm then head to airport to fly back to UK.

Its gonna be an epic trip, 4 guys, no wives, no kids. Perfect.


----------



## yulilin3

@markmcalear sounds like a great plan....all the way down to "no wives, perfect"


----------



## markmcalear

yulilin3 said:


> @markmcalear sounds like a great plan....all the way down to "no wives, perfect"



Some might say thats the best bit


----------



## Crew-JTA

@yulilin3 will you be seated by Echo Lake only on Saturday nights?  We will do DHS Friday and Sunday but we'll take advantage of evening EMH at MK on Saturday. I'd love to meet more DISers


----------



## Nhebron

So I just hit up Star Wars Saturday at my local zoo.  It was great to see all the kiddos (and some adults!) dressed up as their favorite SW characters.  Got me so excited for SWW until my son had a complete behavior breakdown while in line to see Darth Vader.  The lines were actually pretty short and moved fast, so that wasn't an issue.  We ended up leaving the zoo pretty quickly once I realized he wasn't going to get his behavior together.  Wasted $50!  More importantly, this totally has me worried about what I have planned for SWW.  Need to reevaluate my plan!


----------



## chwtom

A couple questions for a SWW first timer, apologies if it's been address already:
1. My fast pass window opens tonight. Besides the usual Hollywood studios stuff, is there star wars specific fast pass selections that are available now?
2. Any word on feel the force?
3. Can you get star wars magic bands (that you can link to your account) prior to arriving?

Thanks much!


----------



## markmcalear

chwtom said:


> A couple questions for a SWW first timer, apologies if it's been address already:
> 1. My fast pass window opens tonight. Besides the usual Hollywood studios stuff, is there star wars specific fast pass selections that are available now?
> 2. Any word on feel the force?
> 3. Can you get star wars magic bands (that you can link to your account) prior to arriving?
> 
> Thanks much!



1. Not yet
2. Not yet
3. No


----------



## Brandiwlf

What time is the parade over if it starts at 11:30? Trying to plan fast passes, thinking starting them around 12:30


----------



## Skywise

Brandiwlf said:


> What time is the parade over if it starts at 11:30? Trying to plan fast passes, thinking starting them around 12:30


If you stay for the show on the stage immediately after the parade (presuming they have that again) - it's about 30 minutes from start to finish.  12:30 onward is pretty reasonable I think (leaving time for potty breaks, maybe grabbing a drink after being in the hot sun for 30 minutes, etc;   )


----------



## Candleshoe

From first post...


yulilin3 said:


> The ability to book fp+ opened 5/5/14 for SWW 2014 All the shows are in Tier One. From most popular to least popular:
> Stars of the Saga - Visit to the Maul - An Ewoks Tale - Obi Wan and Beyond - Behind the Force



But I don't see a description of 'An Ewoks Tale'
I'm trying to set up my spreadsheet in a time-order of things.


----------



## yulilin3

Any questions that others have not answered I'll do in a couple of hours...just wanted to check in quickly just to say.....it's HOT!! seriously don't remember the last time we hit 90 in March. Please keep that in mind when planning


----------



## BobaFettFan

Nhebron, sounds like $50 well spent since you learned his tolerance level.  I read a post about 'lowering expectations to the park' that suggested knowing what your kids can/can't do.

If you know he'll get upset,  knowing he'll blow up will be less of a let down if/when he does. Not the best when plopping down Disney level money, but at least you can coach him on li


----------



## Koh1977

Nhebron said:


> So I just hit up Star Wars Saturday at my local zoo.  It was great to see all the kiddos (and some adults!) dressed up as their favorite SW characters.  Got me so excited for SWW until my son had a complete behavior breakdown while in line to see Darth Vader.  The lines were actually pretty short and moved fast, so that wasn't an issue.  We ended up leaving the zoo pretty quickly once I realized he wasn't going to get his behavior together.  Wasted $50!  More importantly, this totally has me worried about what I have planned for SWW.  Need to reevaluate my plan!



Was it the line?  Or meeting Darth Vader?


----------



## ConnieB

Candleshoe said:


> From first post...
> 
> 
> But I don't see a description of 'An Ewoks Tale'
> I'm trying to set up my spreadsheet in a time-order of things.



An Ewoks Tale - A Short Tale is a show by Warwick Davis....among many other roles, he played Ewok Wicket in Return of the Jedi .....it's pretty much his life story.  Very cute and funny.


----------



## ConnieB

Sorry, duplicate answer


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Obviously FtF hasn't been released yet, but I've been thinking about scheduling.  

If we are planning on being at SWW All three days, which day would be best to try to schedule FtF?   Friday we have a 6:00 res for H&V Jedi dinner.  Saturday we have 8:00am Sci fi breakfast and 5:45 H&V dinner (will cancel one dinner eventually- not sure which one yet).  Sunday we have a 5:45 Mama Melrose fantasmic res.  

Would Friday or Saturday be best for FtF?  I made our Fastpass picks last night (which wasn't easy!) but I know I will be changing them up once shows are released! 

Thanks!


----------



## HCinKC

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Obviously FtF hasn't been released yet, but I've been thinking about scheduling.
> 
> If we are planning on being at SWW All three days, which day would be best to try to schedule FtF?   Friday we have a 6:00 res for H&V Jedi dinner.  Saturday we have 8:00am Sci fi breakfast and 5:45 H&V dinner (will cancel one dinner eventually- not sure which one yet).  Sunday we have a 5:45 Mama Melrose fantasmic res.
> 
> Would Friday or Saturday be best for FtF?  I made our Fastpass picks last night (which wasn't easy!) but I know I will be changing them up once shows are released!
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure which weekend you are there, but if it is the first and you cancel Friday, I'd love to coordinate. I currently have a 7:15 for May 18th that I'd love to bump to an earlier time. Friday at 6 would be great.

Sorry, that was all about me, but I don't know the answer to your question.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm back. My plan was to stay until around 6pm, but man the heat hit me. It's time to start hydrating for SWW  



Crew-JTA said:


> @yulilin3 will you be seated by Echo Lake only on Saturday nights?  We will do DHS Friday and Sunday but we'll take advantage of evening EMH at MK on Saturday. I'd love to meet more DISers


I go every Saturday and Sunday. I'll be there the first Friday just because I want to try and see how many characters I can get in one day. Anyways Saturday and Sunday I'll be at Backlot Express for lunch after the parade, so around noon, I try and grab a table in the sun room, the first room on your left when you enter, I met a lot of people last year at this location. On Saturday nights I'll be at Echo Lake starting at 8pm until the fireworks are done. Can't stay for fireworks Sunday because my daughter has school. Also if you see me or my daughter walking around or in a line stop and say Hi, I also met a lot of people this way last year.



Nhebron said:


> So I just hit up Star Wars Saturday at my local zoo.  It was great to see all the kiddos (and some adults!) dressed up as their favorite SW characters.  Got me so excited for SWW until my son had a complete behavior breakdown while in line to see Darth Vader.  The lines were actually pretty short and moved fast, so that wasn't an issue.  We ended up leaving the zoo pretty quickly once I realized he wasn't going to get his behavior together.  Wasted $50!  More importantly, this totally has me worried about what I have planned for SWW.  Need to reevaluate my plan!





BobaFettFan said:


> Nhebron, sounds like $50 well spent since you learned his tolerance level.  I read a post about 'lowering expectations to the park' that suggested* knowing what your kids can/can't do.*
> 
> If you know he'll get upset,  knowing he'll blow up will be less of a let down if/when he does. Not the best when plopping down Disney level money, but at least you can coach him on li


What happened to you is great because now you know. On my tips I always say to know your kids limits and don't get close to them, basically try and prevent a breakdown. Don't over plan either. Have a solid plan but know that some things will not be done, make a priority list so that you get what is more important for you and your family done and then the rest will be bonus.
Today at Epcot I cannot tell you how many kids and more than one adult was melting down, just because of heat and crowds. It makes me sad when I see parents yelling at their kids because they're tired or cranky "I spent xxx$$ and you're crying!" just have a plan B



DisneyLove2015 said:


> Obviously FtF hasn't been released yet, but I've been thinking about scheduling.
> 
> If we are planning on being at SWW All three days, which day would be best to try to schedule FtF?   Friday we have a 6:00 res for H&V Jedi dinner.  Saturday we have 8:00am Sci fi breakfast and 5:45 H&V dinner (will cancel one dinner eventually- not sure which one yet).  Sunday we have a 5:45 Mama Melrose fantasmic res.
> 
> Would Friday or Saturday be best for FtF?  I made our Fastpass picks last night (which wasn't easy!) but I know I will be changing them up once shows are released!
> 
> Thanks!


There really isn't a better day to do the package. Fridays tends to be the least crowded but not by much. Maybe scheduling it for the first day would be better to start your SWW with a bang!! or leaving it for the end, for the same reason?


----------



## DisneyLove2015

HCinKC said:


> I'm not sure which weekend you are there, but if it is the first and you cancel Friday, I'd love to coordinate. I currently have a 7:15 for May 18th that I'd love to bump to an earlier time. Friday at 6 would be great.
> 
> Sorry, that was all about me, but I don't know the answer to your question.


Sorry I should have said which weekend- we're there the second weekend (22-24).  Sorry to get your hopes up!  I will definitely post here before canceling though!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Sorry I should have said which weekend- we're there the second weekend (22-24).  Sorry to get your hopes up!  I will definitely post here before canceling though!


The infamous 24 hour weekend...Some people have reported that the fireworks on tha Friday were emptier, guessing a lot of people decided to jump over to MK to spend the night. So I would say to get the package for Saturday or Sunday, that way you'll have a reserved spot for both parade and fireworks on the busier days


----------



## yulilin3

Called both Disney Dining events and Disney D Tech and both gave me the same answer, not sure when they will open booking for FtF or D Tech.


----------



## Nhebron

Koh1977 said:


> Was it the line?  Or meeting Darth Vader?




Not sure it was Vader.  When it wasn't our turn, he kept trying to go up towards him and "photobomb" other folks.  I stopped this of course.  Then when it was our turn, he wouldn't go up to him (.....until I took him away from the line and then he REALLY wanted Vader).  We ultimately left the zoo because he wouldn't listen to us and I wanted to reinforce to him that when he made bad choices, there were consequences.

I do think he was a little "sensory overloaded."  In retrospect, I don't think he understood that we would see people in costumes and that this wasn't a normal zoo day.  I will try to prepare him better prior to our trip to SWW.

We have gone to Disney twice, but never during SWW and always during a lower crowd season.  We are now doing SWW during Memorial Day Weekend, so this definitely requires some thought on my part to better understand his limits and plan accordingly.


----------



## HCinKC

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Sorry I should have said which weekend- we're there the second weekend (22-24).  Sorry to get your hopes up!  I will definitely post here before canceling though!


Oh gosh, no worries! I am keeping an eye on the May cancel thread. Plus, 1) we have a dinner 2) at a relatively decent time, so I can't complain too much! Thanks though!


----------



## Nhebron

I have an ADR for 8:25pm Jedi Mickey dinner on May 22nd for three people that I am going to cancel.  PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Candleshoe

ConnieB said:


> An Ewoks Tale - A Short Tale is a show by Warwick Davis....among many other roles, he played Ewok Wicket in Return of the Jedi .....it's pretty much his life story.  Very cute and funny.


Thanks.

What i meant was, that all the other events were listed, but that one wasn't.  So there are all the events, and the priorty to get FPs for and the one that's missing from the list.  @yulilin3 do you know about what time the Ewok show is?


----------



## coluk003

there was discussion of a good area that was shaded for the parade, Im really eating myself up over this as i cant find that info and the picture of the area, im a visual person, and it kills me to ask this again. WHERE is the shaded area? I think with my recent job lose ill be forgoing the FtF package , but im still going there are thousands of people who will never go to Disney world so for that im happy.


----------



## Crew-JTA

yulilin3 said:


> I go every Saturday and Sunday. I'll be there the first Friday just because I want to try and see how many characters I can get in one day. Anyways Saturday and Sunday I'll be at Backlot Express for lunch after the parade, so around noon, I try and grab a table in the sun room, the first room on your left when you enter, I met a lot of people last year at this location. On Saturday nights I'll be at Echo Lake starting at 8pm until the fireworks are done. Can't stay for fireworks Sunday because my daughter has school. Also if you see me or my daughter walking around or in a line stop and say Hi, I also met a lot of people this way last year.



I'm a little proud of myself for figuring out how to pull this quote out of the post and put it in my reply here on my phone!  Hehe 

Thank you so much for the info. Hopefully, we'll get to meet you and other DISers at lunch after the parade on Sunday (June 14). It'll be the last day for SWW so it may be bittersweet. I can't believe I'm feeling sad about the end of SWW before it even starts!  Ugh


----------



## Brandiwlf

Ok I just got my fp+! I wound up with star tours 12:10, frozen 1:15 and toy story 2:40. Hope that gives me enough time after the parade to get to star tours and still finish in time to get to frozen! Now just have to fit jta in somewhere that day!


----------



## ConnieB

Candleshoe said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What i meant was, that all the other events were listed, but that one wasn't.  So there are all the events, and the priorty to get FPs for and the one that's missing from the list.  @yulilin3 do you know about what time the Ewok show is?



Sorry, misunderstood.    Last year we saw this show on May 23....5pm.    For priority...I'm guessing here, but I believe he was only there the one weekend, which would make this a high priority, because it was jam packed when we went.


----------



## tinkerpea

I'm.guessing no news then on the ftf this is like slow torture, I wake everyday and check....then before bed I check lol, and if I forget to check I have a cold sweat panic thinking it will be out and I'll miss out,while I check the pages


----------



## db99

No ftf or guest news yet.... The torture continues!


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What i meant was, that all the other events were listed, but that one wasn't.  So there are all the events, and the priorty to get FPs for and the one that's missing from the list.  @yulilin3 do you know about what time the Ewok show is?


My bad...An Ewoks Tale and My Short Story are one in the same. It's actually called:  My Short Story An Ewoks Tale. So all the info is there. The show last year was at 5:15pm.  Again only happens if/when Warwick Davis comes. Same priority level as Visit to the Maul
EDIT: I'm fixing the first post and only call the show My Short Story


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> there was discussion of a good area that was shaded for the parade, Im really eating myself up over this as i cant find that info and the picture of the area, im a visual person, and it kills me to ask this again. WHERE is the shaded area? I think with my recent job lose ill be forgoing the FtF package , but im still going there are thousands of people who will never go to Disney world so for that im happy.


The shade area is all the area on the left side of Hollywood Blvd, you'll be shaded by the buildings. If you look at the comprehensive review on page one you can see pictures of it


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerpea said:


> I'm.guessing no news then on the ftf this is like slow torture, I wake everyday and check....then before bed I check lol, and if I forget to check I have a cold sweat panic thinking it will be out and I'll miss out,while I check the pages





db99 said:


> No ftf or guest news yet.... The torture continues!


Star Wars episode 2015...The Torture Continues
 the funny thing is that it's like this every year and you would think I've gotten used to it.


----------



## chwtom

So I have my fast passes booked. Once the Star Wars events are added as fast pass options, can I replace only certain fast passes, or will they all get released back into the system? My son has never been on Toy Story. I'd like to add some of the Star Wars stuff, but it would stink to lose my other fast passes that I booked early...


----------



## disneygrandma

Well, today is March 22nd.  I believe this is the date that the VIP was supposed to be announced to the public, and possibly the FtF.  ???  I came here 1st to look, but I'm going to look at the Disney SWW site now.  I really had my fingers crossed when I got up this morning!  Not so much now since no word here.  Oh well.


----------



## Cluelyss

chwtom said:


> So I have my fast passes booked. Once the Star Wars events are added as fast pass options, can I replace only certain fast passes, or will they all get released back into the system? My son has never been on Toy Story. I'd like to add some of the Star Wars stuff, but it would stink to lose my other fast passes that I booked early...


You will be able to change your existing FPs to add the SW shows once they are released. However, all of the shows were tier 1 last year, meaning you can only select one to FP each day (and will need to choose b/w SW and TSMM).


----------



## williamscm3

I have a Galactic breakfast for Friday, May 22 at 9:30 for 3 I need to cancel...anyone need it?


----------



## yulilin3

chwtom said:


> So I have my fast passes booked. Once the Star Wars events are added as fast pass options, can I replace only certain fast passes, or will they all get released back into the system? My son has never been on Toy Story. I'd like to add some of the Star Wars stuff, but it would stink to lose my other fast passes that I booked early...





Cluelyss said:


> You will be able to change your existing FPs to add the SW shows once they are released. However, all of the shows were tier 1 last year, meaning you can only select one to FP each day (and will need to choose b/w SW and TSMM).


 what @Cluelyss  said. Unfortunately the SWW shows were tier one last year (It might change this year but I doubt it) meaning you will have to release the TSMM fp to be able to book a SW show. If you are there at rope drop you can ride TSMM with minimal wait.


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> Well, today is March 22nd.  I believe this is the date that the VIP was supposed to be announced to the public, and possibly the FtF.  ???  I came here 1st to look, but I'm going to look at the Disney SWW site now.  I really had my fingers crossed when I got up this morning!  Not so much now since no word here.  Oh well.


I doubt they will announce anything today. Unless they try and sneak up on us since they never release anything on a Sunday, and they do and then less people find out about it


----------



## yulilin3

Going to DHS later today, anyone want me to ask or check anything??


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I doubt they will announce anything today. Unless they try and sneak up on us since they never release anything on a Sunday, and they do and then less people find out about it


I thought Sunday would be an odd day to release something.....fingers crossed for tomorrow!!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

williamscm3 , you have brought me out from lurking. I need it! I have not been able to get in for the Galactic Breakfast.


----------



## memakwed

We're new to SWW. It's our first. I have a few health issues to consider so I've tried to space things out. I've been reading and we've decided what is a must and what is not. Would you guys tell me if my plans seems plausible. 
June 4(Thurs)
JTA sign up first thing
Planned a pretty usual day which I am confident in
Jedi fantasmic package at H&V-
June 5
Maybe try Chewbacca at 8 if line isn't crazy already.
1130 parade but should get a spot by 10?
Hoping for FP+ for Saga of the stars
Then leave the park
June 6
arrive for dinner mama Melrose
Fireworks I should find a spot by 730 for 930 fireworks really?
June 7th
Day a different park
evening
Darth vader line 730pm
Shopping
Would Sunday evening be a good time to get a few meet and greet and shopping in at a less crowded time?

Any critique suggestions would be great. Am I missing something you guys think shouldn't be missed?


----------



## yulilin3

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> williamscm3 , you have brought me out from lurking. I need it! I have not been able to get in for the Galactic Breakfast.


----------



## williamscm3

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> williamscm3 , you have brought me out from lurking. I need it! I have not been able to get in for the Galactic Breakfast.



I'm not sure how to message you? Have you made 10 posts yet? I think you need to do that before we can start a private message. That would be the best way to coordinate the release of it.


----------



## yulilin3

memakwed said:


> We're new to SWW. It's our first. I have a few health issues to consider so I've tried to space things out. I've been reading and we've decided what is a must and what is not. Would you guys tell me if my plans seems plausible.
> June 4(Thurs)
> JTA sign up first thing
> Planned a pretty usual day which I am confident in
> Jedi fantasmic package at H&V-
> June 5
> Maybe try Chewbacca at 8 if line isn't crazy already.
> 1130 parade but should get a spot by 10?
> Hoping for FP+ for Saga of the stars
> Then leave the park
> June 6
> arrive for dinner mama Melrose
> Fireworks I should find a spot by 730 for 930 fireworks really?
> June 7th
> Day a different park
> evening
> Darth vader line 730pm
> Shopping
> Would Sunday evening be a good time to get a few meet and greet and shopping in at a less crowded time?
> 
> Any critique suggestions would be great. Am I missing something you guys think shouldn't be missed?


Thursday looks fine
Friday, yeah you need to grab a spot for parade at the latest 10:30am, but if you really want a shaded area then it needs to be earlier, look at the comprehensive review link on the first page and you'll see what I mean
Satuday: you don't need to get a spot for fireworks that early unless you want Hollywood Blvd, cenetred fireworks with the GMR. You can see them from really anywhere around Echo Lake, the Min and Bills area, all the way down to Crossroads (entrance of the park)
Sunday: Darth's mall tends to be less busy in the evening, Vader's line will stay consistently busy all day (1 hour at least) The earlier in the day you meet the characters the better for 2 reasons:
1.- less busy
2.- weather; it'll get super hot or worse, we will have our normal afternoon showers that will force all of the characters that meet outside to go indoors. SWW doesn't have any rain locations for the characters so you'll miss out


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Thank you for the welcome yulilin 3. That is so nice!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> Thank you for the welcome yulilin 3. That is so nice!!!!!


start posting so you can reach your 10 and be able to pm


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

No williamscm3, I don't have 10 posts yet.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

I really appreciate you trying to coordinate with me!!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

I am going to try and get 10 posts now.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

I apologize to everyone on the thread for all my little posts right now.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

We went to Star Wars last year and my son loved it!!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

I love these boards! It is where I get all my info. I have been stalking like everyone else waiting for ftf pkg.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

When I saw your post about the Galactic Breakfast. My ds loved trading with the jawas last year.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Going to DHS later today, anyone want me to ask or check anything??



I wanna Darth Vader Magicband!!!

And an FtF schedule and which actors are coming and appearing when!!!

And an oompah-loompah!!!

And I wan'em NOOOOWWW!!!

 - Have fun!!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Thank you yulilin 3 for all your great info!!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Ok, I have 10 posts now. williamscm3, are you able to pm me now? I hope I can figure out how that works. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## yulilin3

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> Thank you yulilin 3 for all your great info!!


you did it!!!


----------



## yulilin3

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> Ok, I have 10 posts now. williamscm3, are you able to pm me now? I hope I can figure out how that works. I really appreciate your help.


Maybe you need one more post? can't see that you can receive pm
EDIT: nevermind...you can get pm now


----------



## jtowntoflorida

As a parent of young kids, I really want to reinforce what yuilin is saying about managing expectations with young kids.  Sorry to state the obvious, but  SWW is hot and crowded.  Summer in Florida is hotter than you can imagine, and DHS will be more crowded than you've ever seen it.  While you can have some success with shorter lines if you make some smart choices, generally, SWW is all about waiting in lines.  None of the characters have FP+ and everybody pretty much wants to meet all of them.  I went to SWW for the first time with my daughter when she was just shy of 7.  It was our third Disney trip, so she was a bit of a vet and knew what to expect from Disney in general.  She still wound up exhausted and we ended up having to tap out early our first day because the kids (we were there with a friend and her son, who was 8) were exhausted.  Disney is total sensory overload on a normal day, but once you combine that with Star Wars fans (who are our own brand of crazy--LOL) and the summer heat and the SWW crowds at DHS...it's a lot.  Your kids have to be prepared to be patient and stand in lines in the sun and heat.  We're going back this year finally because our son is now 5 1/2 and is better able to tolerate those kinds of lines.  I wouldn't let him go earlier because of some of the epic meltdowns that I witnessed from younger kids when we went in 2013.  I still am building in A LOT of pool time (more than I would normally want) because he's a real Minnesotan and gets cranky in the heat and once he's cranky...whoa boy.  LOL.

Also, my best advice is to bring a parasol/small umbrella so you can create your own shade in the lines...it will be a lifesaver.  I think it's rude to use one while walking out and about, but some of those SWW lines are brutal, and as long as you're respectful of people around you, no one will care if you use something to block the sun.  More people had them than I expected, so I didn't feel like a dork with an umbrella.  Heh.


----------



## wdhinn89

Do you find that the weather in mid May (1st weekend) was more heat bearable and less rain than June or would you say it was the same?


----------



## Delilah1310

jtowntoflorida said:


> As a parent of young kids, I really want to reinforce what yuilin is saying about managing expectations with young kids.  Sorry to state the obvious, but  SWW is hot and crowded.  Summer in Florida is hotter than you can imagine, and DHS will be more crowded than you've ever seen it.  While you can have some success with shorter lines if you make some smart choices, generally, SWW is all about waiting in lines.  None of the characters have FP+ and everybody pretty much wants to meet all of them.  I went to SWW for the first time with my daughter when she was just shy of 7.  It was our third Disney trip, so she was a bit of a vet and knew what to expect from Disney in general.  She still wound up exhausted and we ended up having to tap out early our first day because the kids (we were there with a friend and her son, who was 8) were exhausted.  Disney is total sensory overload on a normal day, but once you combine that with Star Wars fans (who are our own brand of crazy--LOL) and the summer heat and the SWW crowds at DHS...it's a lot.  Your kids have to be prepared to be patient and stand in lines in the sun and heat.  We're going back this year finally because our son is now 5 1/2 and is better able to tolerate those kinds of lines.  I wouldn't let him go earlier because of some of the epic meltdowns that I witnessed from younger kids when we went in 2013.  I still am building in A LOT of pool time (more than I would normally want) because he's a real Minnesotan and gets cranky in the heat and once he's cranky...whoa boy.  LOL.
> 
> Also, my best advice is to bring a parasol/small umbrella so you can create your own shade in the lines...it will be a lifesaver.  I think it's rude to use one while walking out and about, but some of those SWW lines are brutal, and as long as you're respectful of people around you, no one will care if you use something to block the sun.  More people had them than I expected, so I didn't feel like a dork with an umbrella.  Heh.



I would also add that you can get these snazzy little personal fans at places like Target, Wal-Mart, Academy, etc. They are small, handheld, battery-powered fans. They fit in a purse or backpack no problem and can be very powerful. Might be worth a look if you are worry about being in the heat and sun.


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> Do you find that the weather in mid May (1st weekend) was more heat bearable and less rain than June or would you say it was the same?


Earlier weekends are better than the later ones. The first weekend last year was the most enjoyable SWW we had in years.
Seriously preparedness is key
Get these, or something like it
http://www.amazon.com/Frogg-Togg-Ch...TF8&qid=1427037188&sr=8-1&keywords=cool+towel
put it around your neck. Whenever you can dunk your hands in cold/ice water. Grab ice and place it directly on your wrists, this will cool you off the fastest.
Umbrellas are great, they are lifesavers. I've noticed there are more and more people using them at the parks
drink tons of water, not soda or alcohol, if you're thirsty you are already dehydrated


----------



## db99

And honestly, planning on more than one day at SWW is optimal.  Taking a break in the middle of the day to rest and recharge is clutch!


----------



## pld5

These tips for summer at WDW and at SWW are great.   I have been known to have some crowd phobic tendencies, but love being at Disney as long as I can plan accordingly.   Information is key!

For our first summer trip, I am planning a ridiculous amount of downtime, naps and pools - almost like a real vacation     I even chose our resort (BWI) to minimize effort to do so when leaving DHS.   The Frogg Toggs seem like a good idea and the umbrellas are brilliant!   Something that never would have occurred to me on a February trip.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Thank you williamscm3 for the Galactic Breakfast!!  You rock!!! I also love those personal fans that spritz water. It is the only way this Northerner can survive the heat in June. They do wonders. Although  all our pictures are hilarious. We went crazy spraying water and we look like we were sweating profusely!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

We started out this trip for SWW saying that we weren't going again this time of year.  Now we are.

We also said we didn't need to do any SWW meals.  Then we said ok, maybe one.  Now we have 2 booked.

We also said no costumes, now I am really thinking of Star Wars bounding Sabine or Ahsoka.  

Next thing we'll have the dessert package and who knows what else added.


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We started out this trip for SWW saying that we weren't going again this time of year.  Now we are.
> 
> We also said we didn't need to do any SWW meals.  Then we said ok, maybe one.  Now we have 2 booked.
> 
> We also said no costumes, now I am really thinking of Star Wars bounding Sabine or Ahsoka.
> 
> Next thing we'll have the dessert package and who knows what else added.


Sounds a lot like our trip "planning" this time around!! We weren't even supposed to be going back until December....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cluelyss said:


> Sounds a lot like our trip "planning" this time around!! We weren't even supposed to be going back until December....



Well, maybe I'll see you in line for merchandise that neither one of us has any plans of purchasing hahahaha.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Oh, and while we are all just generally discoursing because no new news has come out, can I just say how pleased I am with Rebels and the Clone Wars cartoons for finally giving us some sweet female characters?

Before I get into this, yes, Princess Leia is awesome.  And yes, she is the best shot and knows how to handle herself.  But she was all us girls had in the originals.

Don't even get me started on the prequels.  I think I just automatically assumed that there would be girl jedis featured.  Imagine my disappointment when we get Padme.  Who just 'decides?!' to die during childbirth of a broken heart and leave her two newborn kids behind.  Whatever.  Sorry if you like her.  I kind of wanted to write George Lucas a letter and inform him that Star Wars movies are allowed to have more than one female in the featured cast (and alien).  

So thank you, Rebels and Clone Wars creators for giving us Ahsoka and Sabine/Hera.  Little girls don't just want to be princesses, we want to be jedis and pilots and awesome fighters.

Ok, down from my soap box.  

PS:  new SW movies, please give us lots of awesome girl characters (and more than one alien sidekick is also allowed).


----------



## Itinkso

*Please Join the SWW Roll Call...*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654

If you collect the SW Rebels Heroes and Villains action figures or need items for a SW-themed Easter basket, the 6-piece set is on sale for $19.99 (50% off) @ Target this week. And, I do admit, the only figure I recognize is Vader!


----------



## HCinKC

jtowntoflorida said:


> Also, my best advice is to bring a parasol/small umbrella so you can create your own shade in the lines...it will be a lifesaver.  I think it's rude to use one while walking out and about, but some of those SWW lines are brutal, and as long as you're respectful of people around you, no one will care if you use something to block the sun.  More people had them than I expected, so I didn't feel like a dork with an umbrella.  Heh.



I'm glad you mentioned this. I was thinking about it, but I wasn't sure if it would be rude. I might have to bop over to the mall today and see if the Disney store has any R2 umbrellas left for ODS.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Oh, and while we are all just generally discoursing because no new news has come out, can I just say how pleased I am with Rebels and the Clone Wars cartoons for finally giving us some sweet female characters?
> 
> Before I get into this, yes, Princess Leia is awesome.  And yes, she is the best shot and knows how to handle herself.  But she was all us girls had in the originals.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the prequels.  I think I just automatically assumed that there would be girl jedis featured.  Imagine my disappointment when we get Padme.  Who just 'decides?!' to die during childbirth of a broken heart and leave her two newborn kids behind.  Whatever.  Sorry if you like her.  I kind of wanted to write George Lucas a letter and inform him that Star Wars movies are allowed to have more than one female in the featured cast (and alien).
> 
> So thank you, Rebels and Clone Wars creators for giving us Ahsoka and Sabine/Hera.  Little girls don't just want to be princesses, we want to be jedis and pilots and awesome fighters.
> 
> Ok, down from my soap box.
> 
> PS:  new SW movies, please give us lots of awesome girl characters (and more than one alien sidekick is also allowed).



Haha, I agree, and I am sure anyone who does cosplay does, too. And, I also agree about Padme. It's not that I have a problem with her in general, but it drove me crazy that she "lost her will to live" while giving birth. I get that there had to be a reason for the kids to have grown up the way they did...ie getting from episode three to four...but it could have been that she died from being force choked lol.

Anyway, I moved our Jedi Mickey dinner, so I have a rezzy to dump. Jedi Mickey for 2 on Monday, May 18 at 7:15. PM if you want to coordinate.


----------



## memakwed

yulilin3 said:


> Thursday looks fine
> Friday, yeah you need to grab a spot for parade at the latest 10:30am, but if you really want a shaded area then it needs to be earlier, look at the comprehensive review link on the first page and you'll see what I mean
> Satuday: you don't need to get a spot for fireworks that early unless you want Hollywood Blvd, cenetred fireworks with the GMR. You can see them from really anywhere around Echo Lake, the Min and Bills area, all the way down to Crossroads (entrance of the park)
> Sunday: Darth's mall tends to be less busy in the evening, Vader's line will stay consistently busy all day (1 hour at least) The earlier in the day you meet the characters the better for 2 reasons:
> 1.- less busy
> 2.- weather; it'll get super hot or worse, we will have our normal afternoon showers that will force all of the characters that meet outside to go indoors. SWW doesn't have any rain locations for the characters so you'll miss out


Thanks. I've been diligently reading. I was thinking Vader at 730 would be better than during the morning or day since others would be seeking out spots for fireworks. He and Chewbaca are not a must do so we'll be happy with or without doing it.
I see you wrote that fireworks can be seen anywhere around Echo lake ect can you hear the music as well? I thought someone had answered me before that music isn't piped everywhere.


----------



## Candleshoe

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> When I saw your post about the Galactic Breakfast. My ds loved trading with the jawas last year.



What kind of things did you trade to them? 

I've been buying dollar store items and thinking of making burlap bags to put them in so everyone can carry their own 'stash'.


----------



## jennab113

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Oh, and while we are all just generally discoursing because no new news has come out, can I just say how pleased I am with Rebels and the Clone Wars cartoons for finally giving us some sweet female characters?
> 
> Before I get into this, yes, Princess Leia is awesome.  And yes, she is the best shot and knows how to handle herself.  But she was all us girls had in the originals.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the prequels.  I think I just automatically assumed that there would be girl jedis featured.  Imagine my disappointment when we get Padme.  Who just 'decides?!' to die during childbirth of a broken heart and leave her two newborn kids behind.  Whatever.  Sorry if you like her.  I kind of wanted to write George Lucas a letter and inform him that Star Wars movies are allowed to have more than one female in the featured cast (and alien).
> 
> So thank you, Rebels and Clone Wars creators for giving us Ahsoka and Sabine/Hera.  Little girls don't just want to be princesses, we want to be jedis and pilots and awesome fighters.
> 
> Ok, down from my soap box.
> 
> PS:  new SW movies, please give us lots of awesome girl characters (and more than one alien sidekick is also allowed).


 I agree!  I LOVED Princess Leia growing up because she wasn't just a princess. She was feisty and capable.  I liked Padmé, but she was horribly misused.  She was great fighting at Geonosis in Attack of the Clones, then she was barely in Revenge of the Sith until she dies of a broken heart. I know GL had to explain the twins being split up somehow, but that was just a terrible ending for her.

I haven't watched much of Clone Wars, but everyone seems to love Ahsoka, so I am glad she becomes less annoying than she is in the first season.  And I love Rebels, especially Hera and Sabine.  I'm looking forward to the Sequel Trilogy and stand alones.  We've got Rey (Daisy Ridley) in VII and then hopefully Felicity Jones as a badass pilot in Rogue One.

Speaking of pilots, does Mickey meet dressed as a pilot or is that just on merchandising?  I'm happy to meet him as a Jedi, but a pilot would be super cool too.


----------



## Itinkso

jennab113 said:


> Speaking of pilots, does Mickey meet dressed as a pilot or is that just on merchandising? I'm happy to meet him as a Jedi, but a pilot would be super cool too.


He meets as a Jedi ~ here's _my_ favorite Jedi Mickey!:


----------



## yulilin3

memakwed said:


> Thanks. I've been diligently reading. I was thinking Vader at 730 would be better than during the morning or day since others would be seeking out spots for fireworks. He and Chewbaca are not a must do so we'll be happy with or without doing it.
> I see you wrote that fireworks can be seen anywhere around Echo lake ect can you hear the music as well? I thought someone had answered me before that music isn't piped everywhere.


Yes you can hear the music all around echo lake.


----------



## markmcalear

yulilin3 said:


> Going to DHS later today, anyone want me to ask or check anything??



If you swing by 50s Prime Time could you ask a question for me??

On Moms Sampler, can I swap out the pot roast for another slice of meat loaf?


----------



## yulilin3

I'll ask @markmcalear 
There's some new merchandise at Tattooine Traders. R2D2 kids crocs, very cute and some gentleman's shirts. It's not letting me post pictures but I'll try tomorrow


----------



## OZMom

Cluelyss said:


> Sounds a lot like our trip "planning" this time around!! We weren't even supposed to be going back until December....



We aren't "supposed" to be going back until November 2016. However, when DH said "I think if we want to go to SWW we have to go this year, next year might be crazy busy with all the new SW fans from the new movie" he heard NO argument from me. I made sure to tell him what a great idea it was, and how impressed I was with his forethought  




yulilin3 said:


> I'll ask @markmcalear
> There's some new merchandise at Tattooine Traders. R2D2 kids crocs, very cute and some gentleman's shirts. It's not letting me post pictures but I'll try tomorrow



R2D2 Crocs... I'm adding them to my list... my poor credit card


----------



## DisneyLove2015

not so much SWW related but does anyone know how much a mickey stroller fan is and do they work well?  We will have an infant with us and if the fan isn't much more expensive than one here, it would be one less thing to pack


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> not so much SWW related but does anyone know how much a mickey stroller fan is and do they work well?  We will have an infant with us and if the fan isn't much more expensive than one here, it would be one less thing to pack


I'll go check in a bit and let you know


----------



## yulilin3

A tip that I still be adding the first post:
You can ask for a free cup of water at any quick service restaurants and at Backlot Express you can refill a cup or any container for that manner with ice and water for free.


----------



## Dugette

Okay, now that we've made all our FP+ reservations, I'm finally ready to part with my three back-up H&V dinner reservations, one of which is the Fantasmic Package. All of these are for three people. I'll hang onto them for now, so just PM if you want to coordinate:

Friday, May 15 at 5pm WITH Fantasmic
Friday, May 22 at 5:40pm - THIS ONE HAS BEEN TAKEN
Monday, May 25 at 4:45pm

Hope these can help some of you out!


----------



## memakwed

yulilin3 said:


> Yes you can hear the music all around echo lake.


Thanks for the info. If I could do just one thing for my husband this trip it would be the fireworks with the music so I have to make the moment as perfect as possible.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

HCinKC said:


> I'm glad you mentioned this. I was thinking about it, but I wasn't sure if it would be rude. I might have to bop over to the mall today and see if the Disney store has any R2 umbrellas left for ODS.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I agree, and I am sure anyone who does cosplay does, too. And, I also agree about Padme. It's not that I have a problem with her in general, but it drove me crazy that she "lost her will to live" while giving birth. I get that there had to be a reason for the kids to have grown up the way they did...ie getting from episode three to four...but it could have been that she died from being force choked lol.
> 
> Anyway, I moved our Jedi Mickey dinner, so I have a rezzy to dump. Jedi Mickey for 2 on Monday, May 18 at 7:15. PM if you want to coordinate.



Seriously, how much more epic and tragic would it have been for Anakin to have got angry and killed her after she gave birth.


----------



## yulilin3

@Itinkso not sure if you already knew but just asked 3 cm and Baymax and Hiro don't have an expected closing date so they will be here for the foreseeable future.
Second tip of the day:
Open spaces to get some a/c without waiting in line...Animation bldg and One Man's Dream.


----------



## mom2febgirls

Dugette said:


> Okay, now that we've made all our FP+ reservations, I'm finally ready to part with my three back-up H&V dinner reservations, one of which is the Fantasmic Package. All of these are for three people. I'll hang onto them for now, so just PM if you want to coordinate:
> 
> Friday, May 15 at 5pm WITH Fantasmic
> Friday, May 22 at 5:40pm
> Monday, May 25 at 4:45pm
> 
> Hope these can help some of you out!



I want that Friday one, badly  but there are 5 of us


----------



## lovingeire

Itinkso said:


> If you collect the SW Rebels Heroes and Villains action figures or need items for a SW-themed Easter basket, the 6-piece set is on sale for $19.99 (50% off) @ Target this week. And, I do admit, the only figure I recognize is Vader!



I'll have to check these it as my boys are getting Star Wars/Disney baskets to announce our trip. My middle has just been getting into Rebels. I must admit I'm kind of encouraging it with the trio coming up.


----------



## lovingeire

Are the Star Wars crocs kids or adults sizes?

And I have looked at those Mickey fans a million times but can't remember how much they are. We might get one for our youngest.


----------



## Dugette

mom2febgirls said:


> I want that Friday one, badly  but there are 5 of us


Sorry! If it was 4, I'd guess it might work, since three and four would probably get the same size table. But probably not 5.


----------



## yulilin3

markmcalear said:


> If you swing by 50s Prime Time could you ask a question for me??
> 
> On Moms Sampler, can I swap out the pot roast for another slice of meat loaf?


You can swap it for more meatloaf  I love Prime Time it's my favorite restaurant  DHS


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> Are the Star Wars crocs kids or adults sizes?
> 
> And I have looked at those Mickey fans a million times but can't remember how much they are. We might get one for our youngest.


The crocs are only kids sizes  the blue mister fan is $18 including tax


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> not so much SWW related but does anyone know how much a mickey stroller fan is and do they work well?  We will have an infant with us and if the fan isn't much more expensive than one here, it would be one less thing to pack


The fan that attaches to the stroller is $18 as well. They have them in the gift shop outside the park, it's called movieland. Also in the store where you rent the strollers


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> The fan that attaches to the stroller is $18 as well. They have them in the gift shop outside the park, it's called movieland. Also in the store where you rent the strollers


Thank you so much for checking for me.  That definitely helps!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Candleshoe said:


> What kind of things did you trade to them?
> 
> I've been buying dollar store items and thinking of making burlap bags to put them in so everyone can carry their own 'stash'.


 I remember reading posts last year to find out what they accepted. We went with a barrette, glow bracelet, and candy. I think it was skittles. The barrette and glow bracelet were successful. They refused the skittles. Which was funny. I think dollar store stuff would be perfect. I like your bag idea!


----------



## cherice95403

I am letting got of a 6/9/15 6:25pm reservation for Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine Fantasmic 1st Show for 4. Let me know if anyone wants to coordinate.


----------



## leeholmes1

Quick question. This will be our first trip to SWW. We typically go to Disney at least once a year and have been during different seasons. We live in Central AL so June doesn't feel that hot to us, not like Aug hot. My plan is to get there at 7:00, when rope drops, sign up for Jedi training, go to the Galatic Breakfast we have 8:10 ADR, see what's available next depending on schedule then head over to the parade where we will hopefully have FTF viewing. After parade go back to hotel for rest and swimming. Come back around 4 where I'm hoping to have FP+ for tSM, ride toft and Aerosmith. Then watch the Star Wars fireworks and watch the 10:30 viewing of Fantasmic
Are my expectations reasonable? I don't consider them to be too extreme


----------



## yulilin3

@leeholmes1 sound completely doable.


----------



## db99

leeholmes1 said:


> Quick question. This will be our first trip to SWW. We typically go to Disney at least once a year and have been during different seasons. We live in Central AL so June doesn't feel that hot to us, not like Aug hot. My plan is to get there at 7:00, when rope drops, sign up for Jedi training, go to the Galatic Breakfast we have 8:10 ADR, see what's available next depending on schedule then head over to the parade where we will hopefully have FTF viewing. After parade go back to hotel for rest and swimming. Come back around 4 where I'm hoping to have FP+ for tSM, ride toft and Aerosmith. Then watch the Star Wars fireworks and watch the 10:30 viewing of Fantasmic
> Are my expectations reasonable? I don't consider them to be too extreme



This is very reasonable and shouldn't be a problem to pull off.


----------



## Itinkso

leeholmes1 said:


> sign up for Jedi training, go to the Galatic Breakfast we have 8:10 ADR,


Your plan is very doable. The only thing I would suggest is to send one adult with the JTA kids to the sign-ups and the other adult goes to SciFi to check-in. Your family will be seated as soon as you finish sign-ups and get to SciFi.


----------



## AThrillingChase

It has been a couple of years for me, but I am going the first weekend this year. Can anyone give me an idea of how long the following will take?

RD, watch stormtrooper show
Line for chewie
TSMM
RnRc and TOT (whichever order)

Wanting FtF for this Friday and seeing what I can fit in before the parade. Thanks!!


----------



## leeholmes1

Thanks everyone for the tips


----------



## katrina1122

Was FtF announced? Also, how do I make FP+ for SWW shows? I have regular HS FP+, but don't see any other options?


----------



## dkfajr1

I have a H&V Jedi meal to cancel for 5/22 for 3 at 705pm. PM to coordinate.


----------



## Itinkso

AThrillingChase said:


> It has been a couple of years for me, but I am going the first weekend this year. Can anyone give me an idea of how long the following will take?
> 
> RD, watch stormtrooper show
> Line for chewie
> TSMM
> RnRc and TOT (whichever order)
> 
> Wanting FtF for this Friday and seeing what I can fit in before the parade. Thanks!!


If you are Fastpassing the rides, you can be finished by 10:00ish. Last year, we did:
Trooper show, Chewie, Darth Mall, stopped for FPs and rode ToT (FP) and then Star Tours (FP). We even traded Vinylmations and then hopped to Epcot to snack at France and still had to wait for the 11:00 WS rope drop. As long as you get to Chewie quickly and use FPs, everything will go quickly.



katrina1122 said:


> Was FtF announced?


Not yet. Keep checking back!


----------



## yulilin3

katrina1122 said:


> Was FtF announced? Also, how do I make FP+ for SWW shows? I have regular HS FP+, but don't see any other options?


No, ftf hasn't been announced
Ability to book fp for sw shows hasn't opened either, when it does you're most likely going to have to drop your tier one fp for a sw show (if you want to do that)


----------



## AThrillingChase

Itinkso said:


> If you are Fastpassing the rides, you can be finished by 10:00ish. Last year, we did:
> Trooper show, Chewie, Darth Mall, stopped for FPs and rode ToT (FP) and then Star Tours (FP). We even traded Vinylmations and then hopped to Epcot to snack at France and still had to wait for the 11:00 WS rope drop. As long as you get to Chewie quickly and use FPs, everything will go quickly.
> 
> 
> Not yet. Keep checking back!



Nope, no fastpasses. Saving for a show and star tours later that evening. I know RnRc and TOT usually take a bit on a normal day at RD to really get going in wait times. But no idea how long I'd wait for chewie or TSMM (but my friend wants it and we can't FP due to show). We are 3, 30 year olds so getting around is easier with no kids, and we definitely want to FP TOT later again as it is our fave ride.

Edit to add we plan on darths mall later that evening so we will skip that line. Def not the end of the world if we can't fit it all in by 11, chewbacca and TSMM are the most important.


----------



## Itinkso

AThrillingChase said:


> Def not the end of the world if we can't fit it all in by 11, chewbacca and TSMM are the most important.


Chewie > TSMM could take you to 9:00 or a little later without FP. ToT is usually not as long a wait as RNRC. You could try RNRC as single riders after ToT because by that time of the morning the Standby line could be at 70 minutes or more. Or, you could get lucky if regular non-SWW guests avoid the park due to it being the first day of SWW.

Guests will probably be lining up for FtF viewing area early because it is the first day. How early are you thinking of lining up?


----------



## AThrillingChase

Itinkso said:


> Chewie > TSMM could take you to 9:00 or a little later without FP. ToT is usually not as long a wait as RNRC. You could try RNRC as single riders after ToT because by that time of the morning the Standby line could be at 70 minutes or more. Or, you could get lucky if regular non-SWW guests avoid the park due to it being the first day of SWW.
> 
> Guests will probably be lining up for FtF viewing area early because it is the first day. How early are you thinking of lining up?



Hmm thats true I wasnt thinking about them lining up early. We mostly want FtF for the fireworks party and just to not be shoulder to shoulder during the parade. So as long as we can see, we arent really worried about front row or anything. Perhaps we will just skip RnRc. We have a galactic breakfast Monday so we can do it then if we RD again (I dont know why I keep forgetting that!). Maybe we should be at FtF by 10:30? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## eschil

When we went to sww last year in June, we brought along a personal air conditioner for our 1 1/2 year old.  It worked really well as it blew out cold air rather than just circulating hot air. It also didn't take up a lot of packing space.


http://www.amazon.com/Cool-Go-Versa...1673&sr=8-1&keywords=personal+air+conditioner


----------



## markmcalear

yulilin3 said:


> You can swap it for more meatloaf  I love Prime Time it's my favorite restaurant  DHS



Thanks a lot.

Prime Time is my fave non signature restaurant


----------



## Astylla

Does anyone know if the Disney Dining Plan ( snack, 1 QS , 1 TS per day) plan allows you to use for Jedi Mickey HV with Fantasmic ? It says on the email/ confirmation 2 DDP entitlement credits are required , yet says only premium and platinum take 1 and other plans are "-" out. We will still go and gladly pay if needed just trying to figure out if we need to book an extra meal to use our credits.

*Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine Fantasmic 1st Show - 2 DDP Entitlements*

*Guests:
Location: * Hollywood & Vine - Echo Lake - Disney's Hollywood Studios®

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## yulilin3

Astylla said:


> Does anyone know if the Disney Dining Plan ( snack, 1 QS , 1 TS per day) plan allows you to use for Jedi Mickey HV with Fantasmic ? It says on the email/ confirmation 2 DDP entitlement credits are required , yet says only premium and platinum take 1 and other plans are "-" out. We will still go and gladly pay if needed just trying to figure out if we need to book an extra meal to use our credits.
> 
> *Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine Fantasmic 1st Show - 2 DDP Entitlements*
> 
> *Guests:
> Location: * Hollywood & Vine - Echo Lake - Disney's Hollywood Studios®
> 
> Any input is appreciated.


Sorry, I don't know the answer to this one. I've never used any kind of dinning plan. Hopefully someone will chime in with an answer


----------



## AuntieK

Dear Disney , please announce something SWW related today.


----------



## Cluelyss

Astylla said:


> Does anyone know if the Disney Dining Plan ( snack, 1 QS , 1 TS per day) plan allows you to use for Jedi Mickey HV with Fantasmic ? It says on the email/ confirmation 2 DDP entitlement credits are required , yet says only premium and platinum take 1 and other plans are "-" out. We will still go and gladly pay if needed just trying to figure out if we need to book an extra meal to use our credits.
> 
> *Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine Fantasmic 1st Show - 2 DDP Entitlements*
> 
> *Guests:
> Location: * Hollywood & Vine - Echo Lake - Disney's Hollywood Studios®
> 
> Any input is appreciated.


That just means if you are on the premium or platinum plan it's only 1 credit. The others will use 2 TS entitlements.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

last year when they announced FtF, were you able to reserve online or was it phone only the first day?


----------



## yulilin3

these are pics I took last year after the fireworks crowd cleared, this was right around 10:25pm, so right before F! started at 10:30pm


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> last year when they announced FtF, were you able to reserve online or was it phone only the first day?


only over the phone for the first couple of days


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> these are pics I took last year after the fireworks crowd cleared, this was right around 10:25pm, so right before F! started at 10:30pm


WOW!!!


----------



## yulilin3

i took these yesterday to show where we will be meeting. The first is the sun room at Backlot Express. The other are the 2 tables my daughter and I will hopefully be able to grab every Saturday night for fireworks


----------



## yulilin3

And here are the R2D2 crocs


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Shew.... see what happens when I am busy with a 501st troop and sewing all weekend, I had 6 pages to read.... good thing to do over my morning coffee 

On pins and needles, FtF announcement come on! I was thinking about doing this our first Friday... we are going to to try and get on the schedule march on one of the Saturdays so we can smirk at Yulilin... (if we could so something more we would)!


----------



## Itinkso

AThrillingChase said:


> Maybe we should be at FtF by 10:30?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


@yulilin3 and others can better address the time to line up for FTF on the first SWW day.

Last year, Kenny the Pirate followed the Disney directions for FTF and found that most guests lined up well before the suggested 10:30 time.


----------



## yulilin3

To get the best spots I would say line up no later than 10am for FtF. They open the area around 10:45am.


----------



## yulilin3

The real question I have is @The Sunrise Student does Darth Revan smile underneath all that? I would make goofy faces


----------



## Artax

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We started out this trip for SWW saying that we weren't going again this time of year.  Now we are.
> 
> We also said we didn't need to do any SWW meals.  Then we said ok, maybe one.  Now we have 2 booked.
> 
> We also said no costumes, now I am really thinking of Star Wars bounding Sabine or Ahsoka.
> 
> Next thing we'll have the dessert package and who knows what else added.



Just wanted to say Hi, Pretty sure you and your friend were second, behind my son and I, in line at chewy first friday last year. And again in line for Darth Maul when we also meet Kennythepirate. I don't post much but saw you show up in the thread so thought I would say hi. We are going again this year for the first weekend, will be there friday for sure and most likely part of the day saturday.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> The real question I have is @The Sunrise Student does Darth Revan smile underneath all that? I would make goofy faces



Funny thing is in that picture we are squinting from the sun but also laughing cause the photographer told the Stormtroopers to smile... so I am betting he was


----------



## lovingeire

Love the R2D2 crocs!  They had a ton on the crocs website, but they've recently disappeared off of it.  They had Darth Vader, Jedi, Yoda, stormtrooper as well.  I might have to go to the outlets nearby and see if I can scrounge any up.  Or else crocs at Disney it is.   Both of my little boys need new sandals anyways.  (Although I was hoping by summer my youngest would fit in old crocs of the middle, but….so far they are too big.)  Might as well get them some Star Wars ones!  I'm just going to funnel my paychecks to Disney!


----------



## Koh1977

lovingeire said:


> Love the R2D2 crocs!  They had a ton on the crocs website, but they've recently disappeared off of it.  They had Darth Vader, Jedi, Yoda, stormtrooper as well.  I might have to go to the outlets nearby and see if I can scrounge any up.  Or else crocs at Disney it is.   Both of my little boys need new sandals anyways.  (Although I was hoping by summer my youngest would fit in old crocs of the middle, but….so far they are too big.)  Might as well get them some Star Wars ones!  I'm just going to funnel my paychecks to Disney!



OOhhh…Vader ones?  DD might want those to go with the Vader sundress I am planning to get off of Etsy once the lady makes one ;-)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Artax said:


> Just wanted to say Hi, Pretty sure you and your friend were second, behind my son and I, in line at chewy first friday last year. And again in line for Darth Maul when we also meet Kennythepirate. I don't post much but saw you show up in the thread so thought I would say hi. We are going again this year for the first weekend, will be there friday for sure and most likely part of the day saturday.



I remember you guys   unfortunately, we are doing the second  weekend this year.  We are doing a shorter trip and wanted to do the 24 hour Mk day.  What are your just dos this year?  I'm hoping Ray park is there for the second weekend this time cause I'd love to see his show.  

I also wouldn't mind if Warwick Davis was there the second weekend, as I got picked to play Hermione in his show and it was about the best moment of my life.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I remember you guys   unfortunately, we are doing the second  weekend this year.  We are doing a shorter trip and wanted to do the 24 hour Mk day.  What are your just dos this year?  I'm hoping Ray park is there for the second weekend this time cause I'd love to see his show.
> 
> I also wouldn't mind if Warwick Davis was there the second weekend, as I got picked to play Hermione in his show and it was about the best moment of my life.



I was the Jiggy Grandmother for his show... the very tall redhead who he played fun with where Warrick would have to have the mic and where he stretched on his tip toes to raise the mic for me


----------



## CinderElsa

I'd totally wear those R2 Crocs. Just saying.


----------



## Artax

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I remember you guys   unfortunately, we are doing the second  weekend this year.  We are doing a shorter trip and wanted to do the 24 hour Mk day.  What are your just dos this year?  I'm hoping Ray park is there for the second weekend this time cause I'd love to see his show.
> 
> I also wouldn't mind if Warwick Davis was there the second weekend, as I got picked to play Hermione in his show and it was about the best moment of my life.



my #1 do this year is the fireworks. We were so wore out that day, went back to the room to rest and just couldn't get anyone including myself back to the park for fireworks. I was extremely disappointed. I am hoping to get feel the force this year, which should force us to make it.

Also hope to make a show or two. My son has been pretty young on previous trips I didn't want to make him sit through them. He will be almost 7 this year so hoping he may enjoy some of them.

We have been the past 2 years and mainly focused on characters, so we have done almost all the characters. There area few we may hit again and possibly hit the few we haven't gotten including any new rebels characters if they do meets. But honestly I am a little character/autographed out since we have focused on that for the past few trips with the pillowcases and quilts. Not sure if you remember but we were getting quilt squares signed for my son last year. His grandma made his quilt and gave it to him for christmas this year. Was posted earlier in this thread but here it is again. along with this pillowcase and his sisters quilt from our 2013 trip.




IMG_4678 by artax1977, on Flickr




IMG_2983 by artax1977, on Flickr




IMG_3021 by artax1977, on Flickr


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Since we have nothing better to talk about...

For those of you who have clothes from Her Universe how is the sizing?  My 8 year old is really tall but a beanpole.  She's wearing girl's size 10/12 clothes, but most everything is too loose on her.  My husband is 6'4", but I'm not a super tall person and she's up to my chin right now.  **sob**  Anyway, I was thinking about getting her one of the R2D2 A line dresses, but with them only being available in "grownup" sizes, I'm not sure if it would hang off her.  It says Ashley is modeling a small on the website...has anyone bought an XS for a kid/tween, and if so, how did that work out?  I think my daughter is around 55/56 inches tall and about 55 pounds or so.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Artax said:


> my #1 do this year is the fireworks. We were so wore out that day, went back to the room to rest and just couldn't get anyone including myself back to the park for fireworks. I was extremely disappointed. I am hoping to get feel the force this year, which should force us to make it.
> 
> Also hope to make a show or two. My son has been pretty young on previous trips I didn't want to make him sit through them. He will be almost 7 this year so hoping he may enjoy some of them.
> 
> We have been the past 2 years and mainly focused on characters, so we have done almost all the characters. There area few we may hit again and possibly hit the few we haven't gotten including any new rebels characters if they do meets. But honestly I am a little character/autographed out since we have focused on that for the past few trips with the pillowcases and quilts. Not sure if you remember but we were getting quilt squares signed for my son last year. His grandma made his quilt and gave it to him for christmas this year. Was posted earlier in this thread but here it is again. along with this pillowcase and his sisters quilt from our 2013 trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4678 by artax1977, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2983 by artax1977, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3021 by artax1977, on Flickr



Whoa, that quilt is amazing.  Can his grand mother make me a quilt too? Lol.  
What an awesome reminder of sww and childhood (when he gets older).  

You definitely need to see the fireworks!   
They are so good.  The sw soundtrack is so amazing and it only makes it that much better to have the fire works booming in the background.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The Sunrise Student said:


> I was the Jiggy Grandmother for his show... the very tall redhead who he played fun with where Warrick would have to have the mic and where he stretched on his tip toes to raise the mic for me



Wait, we weren't the same show were we?  Last year, Sunday I believe?

Isn't Warwick Davis just the best though?


----------



## Artax

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Whoa, that quilt is amazing.  Can his grand mother make me a quilt too? Lol.
> What an awesome reminder of sww and childhood (when he gets older).
> 
> You definitely need to see the fireworks!
> They are so good.  The sw soundtrack is so amazing and it only makes it that much better to have the fire works booming in the background.



Thanks, I had the panel made and my mother did an amazing job getting together the rest of the fabric and putting it all together. Turned out awesome and should hold up really well over the years. He sleeps with it every night, grandma and I spent so much time and effort into it we wanted to make sure it got used and not just a show piece.

definitely don't plan on missing the fireworks again this year. Even if I have to take a break earlier in the day this year.


----------



## AThrillingChase

jtowntoflorida said:


> Since we have nothing better to talk about...
> 
> For those of you who have clothes from Her Universe how is the sizing?  My 8 year old is really tall but a beanpole.  She's wearing girl's size 10/12 clothes, but most everything is too loose on her.  My husband is 6'4", but I'm not a super tall person and she's up to my chin right now.  **sob**  Anyway, I was thinking about getting her one of the R2D2 A line dresses, but with them only being available in "grownup" sizes, I'm not sure if it would hang off her.  It says Ashley is modeling a small on the website...has anyone bought an XS for a kid/tween, and if so, how did that work out?  I think my daughter is around 55/56 inches tall and about 55 pounds or so.


 
I thought about that one too - but I am also quite thin so I would have felt more comfortable if they offered an xs option. I decided against it and bought this instead! http://www.shirts.com/star-wars-chewbacca-costume-skater-dress.html

I couldn't help myself! But these also look to run smaller and in more of a stretchy fabric. And from what I could piece together from that and other photos on there, that model is very tall! So I do not expect it to fit quite as short on my not as tall frame.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wait, we weren't the same show were we?  Last year, Sunday I believe?
> 
> Isn't Warwick Davis just the best though?



We might have been, I was the one he commented I don't remember my Grandmother being able to dance like that. If you were in that show, then up, that was me!

I loved Warrick Davis, simply awesome... and so glad he is involved in SW7


----------



## CinderElsa

jtowntoflorida said:


> Since we have nothing better to talk about...
> 
> For those of you who have clothes from Her Universe how is the sizing?  My 8 year old is really tall but a beanpole.  She's wearing girl's size 10/12 clothes, but most everything is too loose on her.  My husband is 6'4", but I'm not a super tall person and she's up to my chin right now.  **sob**  Anyway, I was thinking about getting her one of the R2D2 A line dresses, but with them only being available in "grownup" sizes, I'm not sure if it would hang off her.  It says Ashley is modeling a small on the website...has anyone bought an XS for a kid/tween, and if so, how did that work out?  I think my daughter is around 55/56 inches tall and about 55 pounds or so.


I have a size S dress from HU in a similar cut & it fits me well at a size 4-6. From that, I'd assume XS must fit size 0-2. If she's still in girl's sizes, your poor DD would be swimming in it, unfortunately, especially around the chest.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

CinderElsa said:


> I have a size S dress from HU in a similar cut & it fits me well at a size 4-6. From that, I'd assume XS must fit size 0-2. If she's still in girl's sizes, your poor DD would be swimming in it, unfortunately, especially around the chest.


 
Yeah, that's what I thought.  We'll have to find something else for her.  Thanks!

ETA:  It's just so frustrating because there is so little Star Wars stuff out there for girls that isn't pink or super girly, or proclaiming the wearer to be a "Star Wars princess" or stuff like that.  My kid isn't super girly, isn't especially into princesses, hates being referred to as a princess, doesn't really like wearing pink, but she isn't a tom boy and doesn't like having to wear boy clothes just to get her Star Wars fix.  Ashley Eckstein's stuff fills that void, but most of it is for grownups and not a kid who just wants a Boba Fett t-shirt made for a girl!


----------



## jane2073

They should have dressing rooms at Darth's Maul (or what ever they are calling it this year).  That had a couple available last year.


----------



## Cluelyss

AThrillingChase said:


> I thought about that one too - but I am also quite thin so I would have felt more comfortable if they offered an xs option. I decided against it and bought this instead! http://www.shirts.com/star-wars-chewbacca-costume-skater-dress.html
> 
> I couldn't help myself! But these also look to run smaller and in more of a stretchy fabric. And from what I could piece together from that and other photos on there, that model is very tall! So I do not expect it to fit quite as short on my not as tall frame.


Oh, I wish I hadn't clicked that link! Guess I'll be shopping while I wait for some news!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Cluelyss said:


> Oh, I wish I hadn't clicked that link! Guess I'll be shopping while I wait for some news!


 
Aah sorry!  haha. I also bought the "rebel scum" tank top (they have dresses for r2d2 and c3 too - for some reason I had better luck searching the site for "dress" to find them). And if you decide to buy anything, join the email list and get 15% off. I think after you spend $50 shipping is $2.95. ...do not ask me how I figured all of this out. my credit card is pretending the whole thing didn't happen. But hey now everyone will be able to recognize another dis'er!


----------



## Cluelyss

AThrillingChase said:


> Aah sorry!  haha. I also bought the "rebel scum" tank top (they have dresses for r2d2 and c3 too - for some reason I had better luck searching the site for "dress" to find them). And if you decide to buy anything, join the email list and get 15% off. I think after you spend $50 shipping is $2.95. ...do not ask me how I figured all of this out. my credit card is pretending the whole thing didn't happen. But hey now everyone will be able to recognize another dis'er!


Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Since we have nothing better to talk about...
> 
> For those of you who have clothes from Her Universe how is the sizing?  My 8 year old is really tall but a beanpole.  She's wearing girl's size 10/12 clothes, but most everything is too loose on her.  My husband is 6'4", but I'm not a super tall person and she's up to my chin right now.  **sob**  Anyway, I was thinking about getting her one of the R2D2 A line dresses, but with them only being available in "grownup" sizes, I'm not sure if it would hang off her.  It says Ashley is modeling a small on the website...has anyone bought an XS for a kid/tween, and if so, how did that work out?  I think my daughter is around 55/56 inches tall and about 55 pounds or so.


here's my DD she was 13 last year, she's wearing the Small, she was probably around 100lbs 5ft tall. As you can see it's loose around the waist but other than that it was fine. I think it would be too big for your daughter if she's around 55lbs


----------



## yulilin3

jane2073 said:


> They should have dressing rooms at Darth's Maul (or what ever they are calling it this year).  That had a couple available last year.


Darth's Mall does have a dressing room provided by Her Universe


----------



## Brandiwlf

Are those Jedi duffys behind her??? My ds6 will have to have one  I'm sure!! He loves  Duffy!


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Are those Jedi duffys behind her??? My ds6 will have to have one  I'm sure!! He loves  Duffy!


It's the robes for Duffy and then they sell the Duffy separately


----------



## Nhebron

yulilin3 said:


> It's the robes for Duffy and then they sell the Duffy separately


 
Sweet.  Looks like our Duffy might be getting a new outfit.


----------



## Nhebron

In an effort to scale down our plans, and "manage" expectations, I think we are going to skip the FTF package (whenever it finally comes out!).  With a little kiddo, I just want to keep some flexibility in the plans.The fireworks are a priority for us, but we have three different nights to try and see them (Fri, Sat, Sun).  And it seems to me that even with the package, we would still need to get to the parade area pretty early.  I am thinking we are not going to see parade, unless we try watching from near American Idol.    Realistically, my son's priority is seeing Jake and Doc McStuffins anyway, not SW characters .  We also wont try and do any shows this year.  I know for sure he couldn't handle it.

Oh well.  We have our character dining experiences booked.  My plan is to arrive at 7am on Saturday (5/23) and head straight for Chewbacca (a priority item for DH).  If son can't handle the line, I will take him somewhere else to occupy.  We have a FP+ booked for Star Tours for 8:15-9:15am window and then the Galactic Breakfast (9:25am).  I am assuming breakfast would take at least an hour and that if I was interested in the parade, I would need to start finding a spot immediately afterwards.  I did avoid booking FP during this window (10:30am - noon), just in case we wanted to try and see the parade.  We then have TSM and Disney Jr FP+ booked.  Hoping to leave the park no later than 2pm for a midday break.  Dinner ADR @ HV for 7:05pm and may try and see fireworks afterwards.

I am also leaving Sunday evening open for DHS for shopping, wandering around, etc.


----------



## Koh1977

Is there any seating by the Dockside Diner?


----------



## yulilin3

@Nhebron I think this is a smart thing to do. Your plan is very open and flexible so whatever extra you get will feel like bonus. Not sure if you have h&V booked for breakfast to meet Doc. Her meet and greet is being built but no one knows when she will come out to meet. At this moment the only place to meet her is the H&V breakfast


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> Is there any seating by the Dockside Diner?


yep, tables and benches (no back support) http://www.guide-to-disney.com/right-photos.php?394


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Ok it's 13:00 eastern, I keep hitting the refresh button... nothing! Nothing on the blogs, nothing through google search... ahhhhhh


----------



## Artax

Nhebron said:


> In an effort to scale down our plans, and "manage" expectations, I think we are going to skip the FTF package (whenever it finally comes out!).  With a little kiddo, I just want to keep some flexibility in the plans.The fireworks are a priority for us, but we have three different nights to try and see them (Fri, Sat, Sun).  And it seems to me that even with the package, we would still need to get to the parade area pretty early.  I am thinking we are not going to see parade, unless we try watching from near American Idol.    Realistically, my son's priority is seeing Jake and Doc McStuffins anyway, not SW characters .  We also wont try and do any shows this year.  I know for sure he couldn't handle it.
> 
> Oh well.  We have our character dining experiences booked.  My plan is to arrive at 7am on Saturday (5/23) and head straight for Chewbacca (a priority item for DH).  If son can't handle the line, I will take him somewhere else to occupy.  We have a FP+ booked for Star Tours for 8:15-9:15am window and then the Galactic Breakfast (9:25am).  I am assuming breakfast would take at least an hour and that if I was interested in the parade, I would need to start finding a spot immediately afterwards.  I did avoid booking FP during this window (10:30am - noon), just in case we wanted to try and see the parade.  We then have TSM and Disney Jr FP+ booked.  Hoping to leave the park no later than 2pm for a midday break.  Dinner ADR @ HV for 7:05pm and may try and see fireworks afterwards.
> 
> I am also leaving Sunday evening open for DHS for shopping, wandering around, etc.



Since I haven't seen this anyone mention it yet. If anyone is planning to see chewbacca first thing, advice I got last year (was first in line on friday weekend one last year), is to go all the way down hollywood blvd down to where the hat used to be and take a left down commissary lane and wrap around to the left until you hit the speederbike on your LH side. This is the fastest way since the line starts forming in that direction and you don't have to navigate around the heard of people signing up for jedi training. Chewy came out at 8:04 last year.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> ETA:  It's just so frustrating because there is so little Star Wars stuff out there for girls that isn't pink or super girly, or proclaiming the wearer to be a "Star Wars princess" or stuff like that.  My kid isn't super girly, isn't especially into princesses, hates being referred to as a princess, doesn't really like wearing pink, but she isn't a tom boy and doesn't like having to wear boy clothes just to get her Star Wars fix.  Ashley Eckstein's stuff fills that void, but most of it is for grownups and not a kid who just wants a Boba Fett t-shirt made for a girl!



I couldn't agree more with all of this!! Not nearly enough for girls. Just adding pink to something doesn't make it for girls!

While I like some of Ashely's stuff, she does have a sizing consistency and quality consistency problem IMHO -- and not enough for girls. I wish DISNEY was more in this game!! Not like them to "leave money on the table".  We need cool shirts etc with more "feminine" cuts - less boxy tshirts - that sort of thing. Not just a selection of "Princess" or "look we added pink to this" options. 

What's wrong with an awesome Star Wars design/print/whatever just being released in men's cut, women's cut, boy's cut and girl's cut tshirts, for instance? Not nearly enough of this. And most of the Zazzle stuff doesn't cut it, IMO.

End rant. For now...


----------



## markmcalear

yulilin3 said:


> I'll ask @markmcalear
> There's some new merchandise at Tattooine Traders. R2D2 kids crocs, very cute and some gentleman's shirts. It's not letting me post pictures but I'll try tomorrow



When you say "gentlemens shirts" do you mean t-shirts or actual button up shirts?


----------



## AThrillingChase

I actually bought a size L little girls shirt from Darth's Mall back in 2013. It was blue, crewneck girls cut and has a cute furry little ewok on the front. It is a little too thick for SWW weather though...


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Artax said:


> Since I haven't seen this anyone mention it yet. If anyone is planning to see chewbacca first thing, advice I got last year (was first in line on friday weekend one last year), is to go all the way down hollywood blvd down to where the hat used to be and take a left down commissary lane and wrap around to the left until you hit the speederbike on your LH side. This is the fastest way since the line starts forming in that direction and you don't have to navigate around the heard of people signing up for jedi training. Chewy came out at 8:04 last year.


Thanks for the tip!!! That's great info to know!!


----------



## yulilin3

I've been calling the disney dining line and it's giving the "all circuits are busy" message
To be fair the VIP tour guy said around March 23rd, also remember that last year FtF opened up April 24th...I know, the waiting sucks!!
EDIT: just got thru. No info yet, they are only showing both character meals as the only thing being offered to book at this time


----------



## OZMom

Not sure if I'm allowed to "promote" something, but I just ordered the same R2D2 crocs from Kohls for $25 shipped. They are on sale for 32.99, then I used 2 coupons. SPRINGOFFER gives you 20% off 
kidspring10 is $10 off any kids shoes purchase of $30 or more.


----------



## growinupdisney

is it possible to see the symphony of stars then head to Fantasmic?


----------



## lovethattink

Artax said:


> Since I haven't seen this anyone mention it yet. If anyone is planning to see chewbacca first thing, advice I got last year (was first in line on friday weekend one last year), is to go all the way down hollywood blvd down to where the hat used to be and take a left down commissary lane and wrap around to the left until you hit the speederbike on your LH side. This is the fastest way since the line starts forming in that direction and you don't have to navigate around the heard of people signing up for jedi training. Chewy came out at 8:04 last year.



That's been my suggestion the last few years. We went the opposite way in 2012 and ended up way further back in line than we would have been if coming from past ABC Commissary.


----------



## lovethattink

Too bad the motorcade won't be presented twice a day like the FSF procession will be.


----------



## yulilin3

growinupdisney said:


> is it possible to see the symphony of stars then head to Fantasmic?


If you watch the second Fantasmic it's completely doable


----------



## lovingeire

lovethattink said:


> That's been my suggestion the last few years. We went the opposite way in 2012 and ended up way further back in line than we would have been if coming from past ABC Commissary.



Would this route work after the parade as well.  As much as I'd love to tackle Chewie at rope drop I want to meet him with the Ewoks and my understanding is that we need to do this M&G in the afternoon for that.


----------



## Cluelyss

I


Koh1977 said:


> OOhhh…Vader ones?  DD might want those to go with the Vader sundress I am planning to get off of Etsy once the lady makes one ;-)


I ordered the Vader ones for DS from Zappos a few weeks ago. They light up, he loves them! (They also had adult-sized Stormtrooper ones too!)


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> Would this route work after the parade as well.  As much as I'd love to tackle Chewie at rope drop I want to meet him with the Ewoks and my understanding is that we need to do this M&G in the afternoon for that.


Yep, same route


----------



## Astylla

Cluelyss said:


> That just means if you are on the premium or platinum plan it's only 1 credit. The others will use 2 TS entitlements.



This is what I thought by the wording  but just wanted to ask anyway. Thank you!


----------



## markmcalear

If the park closes at 10pm ut Fantasmic is at 10:30pm what do you do for half an hour?


----------



## Candleshoe

markmcalear said:


> If the park closes at 10pm ut Fantasmic is at 10:30pm what do you do for half an hour?


afaik stores don't close and there's a diner at the top of the F! theater. 

If you get in line for RnRC at 10, you get to ride, and then go from there to the theater.


----------



## yulilin3

markmcalear said:


> If the park closes at 10pm ut Fantasmic is at 10:30pm what do you do for half an hour?


wait for F!


----------



## markmcalear

yulilin3 said:


> wait for F!



I saw your pics of the empty park last year. Surely there cant be any waiting after the fireworks?


----------



## jane2073

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok it's 13:00 eastern, I keep hitting the refresh button... nothing! Nothing on the blogs, nothing through google search... ahhhhhh


I know how you feel!  I am waiting for something to pop up on Twitter, Facebook, various websites, email....


----------



## jane2073

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I couldn't agree more with all of this!! Not nearly enough for girls. Just adding pink to something doesn't make it for girls!
> 
> While I like some of Ashely's stuff, she does have a sizing consistency and quality consistency problem IMHO -- and not enough for girls. I wish DISNEY was more in this game!! Not like them to "leave money on the table".  We need cool shirts etc with more "feminine" cuts - less boxy tshirts - that sort of thing. Not just a selection of "Princess" or "look we added pink to this" options.
> 
> What's wrong with an awesome Star Wars design/print/whatever just being released in men's cut, women's cut, boy's cut and girl's cut tshirts, for instance? Not nearly enough of this. And most of the Zazzle stuff doesn't cut it, IMO.
> 
> End rant. For now...




I get a lot of my daughter's SW shirts at Target and Old Navy in he boys section.  They have some pretty clever ones.


----------



## markmcalear

Only 51 days to go!!!


----------



## yulilin3

markmcalear said:


> I saw your pics of the empty park last year. Surely there cant be any waiting after the fireworks?


People just clear so fast after the fireworks. Symphony ends about 9:52 people either race to the parking lots, race to F! (this is really not needed you can casually just walk there and make it on time) or race to ToT. RnRC or ST to get one last ride in.
The day I took those pics we were waiting for my now ex husband to come out of work (he worked at DHS) and just decide to sit on a bench on Hollywood Blvd. it really amazed me how empty it gets, so fast


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jane2073 said:


> I know how you feel!  I am waiting for something to pop up on Twitter, Facebook, various websites, email....



I got it all running and NOTHING, this is nutz!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

T Minus 21 days till I fly out to California for SWC
T Minus 51 days till I fly out to Orlando for SWW!

 Oh yeah, it's ah crazy!


----------



## AuntieK

The Sunrise Student said:


> I got it all running and NOTHING, this is nutz!



And if you're like me get a little ticked at updates which have nothing to do with SWW.  I wouldn't have to be this nuts if they gave a week's notice before opening up ADR's for these events.  It's crazy to me that they want to boast about the ability to pre-plan your vacation but fail to give everyone and equal chance at booking special ticket items.  Ooops, I'm starting to rant again...


----------



## McEeyore

Our first SWW was in 2011 (pre magic bands and FP+). Can anyone tell me how one gets a FP now for an autograph? Do you still need to get to the park by 6AM to get in line for a paper FP or is it online now with FP+?


----------



## yulilin3

McEeyore said:


> Our first SWW was in 2011 (pre magic bands and FP+). Can anyone tell me how one gets a FP now for an autograph? Do you still need to get to the park by 6AM to get in line for a paper FP or is it online now with FP+?


 paper fp outside the park. Depending on the celebrity you need to get in line way before 6am


----------



## AThrillingChase

AuntieK said:


> And if you're like me get a little ticked at updates which have nothing to do with SWW.  I wouldn't have to be this nuts if they gave a week's notice before opening up ADR's for these events.  It's crazy to me that they want to boast about the ability to pre-plan your vacation but fail to give everyone and equal chance at booking special ticket items.  Ooops, I'm starting to rant again...


 
No please, rant more! Maybe we will get lucky and someone will see it and save us!


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> T Minus 21 days till I fly out to California for SWC
> T Minus 51 days till I fly out to Orlando for SWW!
> 
> Oh yeah, it's ah crazy!



I can't wait to hear your live reports from the convention.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jane2073 said:


> I get a lot of my daughter's SW shirts at Target and Old Navy in he boys section.  They have some pretty clever ones.


I agree -- I've gotten a couple there as well. A lot more for my son than for my daughter, though. :-/


----------



## hultrain

So, first time SWW attendee here.  Have a question, sorry if already answered in this (awesomely) huge thread, but I did a search and didn't find anything (admittedly my search skills on this site are weak).

It's my understanding that a fp+ to one of the Premier Theater shows is considered a First Tier fp+, so in other words, it'll be up against TSMM.  I have a feeling my son would rather do TSMM over Stars of the Saga, so I'd rather use our First Tier fp+ for TSMM instead, and just line up for Stars of the Saga, if that's do-able. 

So: is getting a fp+ for Stars of the Saga a must? If not and I don't get a fp+ for Stars of the Saga, how soon before the show should I get in line to get a decent seat?


----------



## yulilin3

hultrain said:


> So, first time SWW attendee here.  Have a question, sorry if already answered in this (awesomely) huge thread, but I did a search and didn't find anything (admittedly my search skills on this site are weak).
> 
> It's my understanding that a fp+ to one of the Premier Theater shows is considered a First Tier fp+, so in other words, it'll be up against TSMM.  I have a feeling my son would rather do TSMM over Stars of the Saga, so I'd rather use our First Tier fp+ for TSMM instead, and just line up for Stars of the Saga, if that's do-able.
> 
> So: is getting a fp+ for Stars of the Saga a must? If not and I don't get a fp+ for Stars of the Saga, how soon before the show should I get in line to get a decent seat?


welcome to the thread. SotS is the most popular regular SWW show. You would need to line up at least 45 minutes before the show. Is there no way to be at the park at rope drop and ride TSMM first thing and have a fp for SotS? Depending on how they set up the standby and fp lines for the shows it would most likely be a wait in the sun almost all that time, in the heat of the afternoon is not a good thing


----------



## lovethattink

hultrain said:


> So, first time SWW attendee here.  Have a question, sorry if already answered in this (awesomely) huge thread, but I did a search and didn't find anything (admittedly my search skills on this site are weak).
> 
> It's my understanding that a fp+ to one of the Premier Theater shows is considered a First Tier fp+, so in other words, it'll be up against TSMM.  I have a feeling my son would rather do TSMM over Stars of the Saga, so I'd rather use our First Tier fp+ for TSMM instead, and just line up for Stars of the Saga, if that's do-able.
> 
> So: is getting a fp+ for Stars of the Saga a must? If not and I don't get a fp+ for Stars of the Saga, how soon before the show should I get in line to get a decent seat?





yulilin3 said:


> welcome to the thread. SotS is the most popular regular SWW show. You would need to line up at least 45 minutes before the show. Is there no way to be at the park at rope drop and ride TSMM first thing and have a fp for SotS? Depending on how they set up the standby and fp lines for the shows it would most likely be a wait in the sun almost all that time, in the heat of the afternoon is not a good thing



In addition to what @yulilin3 said, the Star Wars shows will be hosted in the theater where Beauty and the Beast show is. Sorry I'm blanking on the name of the theater.


----------



## HCinKC

The Sunrise Student said:


> Funny thing is in that picture we are squinting from the sun but also laughing cause the photographer told the Stormtroopers to smile... so I am betting he was



Nice pic! It does, however, make me send some mad love to the folks who put on those heavy robes in the hot sun! I wonder what the hottest is...in that pic, I think my vote goes to the Imperial Guard.



lovingeire said:


> We have been the past 2 years and mainly focused on characters, so we have done almost all the characters. There area few we may hit again and possibly hit the few we haven't gotten including any new rebels characters if they do meets. But honestly I am a little character/autographed out since we have focused on that for the past few trips with the pillowcases and quilts. Not sure if you remember but we were getting quilt squares signed for my son last year. His grandma made his quilt and gave it to him for christmas this year. Was posted earlier in this thread but here it is again. along with this pillowcase and his sisters quilt from our 2013 trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4678 by artax1977, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2983 by artax1977, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3021 by artax1977, on Flickr


Oh my word! These are fantastic! My son would love a SW quilt like that on his bed. I do sew, but quilting has always intimidated me. I assume you had fabric markers for the signatures? Where did you get the photo squares made?


----------



## HCinKC

Blarg, stupid technology. I also had quoted and responded to someone's Crocs post, but it disappeared into the abyss...

So...I was at the mall this weekend, and the Crocs store was having a b1g1 50% off. I don't know if it is still going on or if the website is participating. I did see SW Crocs, but I can't remember who it was...I want to say Yoda. I know they did have R2 and Vader, but I don't recall seeing them yesterday. I wasn't looking for shoes though. I was looking at Jibbits which they also seemed to have fewer SW than a couple of months ago.


----------



## lovethattink

SWW is noted for being a hot and humid time of year. Since we won't be cooling down at the Star Wars shows, how do you plan to stay cool?

Since my son can't control his body temp and DHS is the park we spend most of our time this past year, here are the places we've found to cool off:

- At Writer's Stop there is a powerful air conditioning vent between the entry off NY street and the cash register.

- @yulilin3 had suggested One Man's Dream as a great place to recharge and cool down. Last year, I made up scaverger hunt games for my son to play in order to spend more time in there.

-GMR is a great place to sit and cool down for about 45 minutes. We check the standby time and the times guide to make sure there is enough time.

-The shops.

-Darth's Mall, if there isn't a huge line to get in.

-Visit with Hiro and Baymax. Each times we've gone the queue has been an hour long.

-Animation Academy where you learn to draw a character.

-My son wears a cooling vest for additional help in staying cool.

-I keep a damp cloth in a cooler bag with ice from the resort or frozen water bottles if I'm coming from home instead of a resort.

-Hydrate, hydrate, hydrate!!

How do you stay cool?


----------



## Skywise

lovethattink said:


> How do you stay cool?



I have an awesome set of shades and a leather jacket!


----------



## hultrain

yulilin3 said:


> welcome to the thread. SotS is the most popular regular SWW show. You would need to line up at least 45 minutes before the show. Is there no way to be at the park at rope drop and ride TSMM first thing and have a fp for SotS? Depending on how they set up the standby and fp lines for the shows it would most likely be a wait in the sun almost all that time, in the heat of the afternoon is not a good thing


Hmmm. I was hoping to meet some characters at rope drop. Maybe Chewbacca or Vader? Don't they usually do these character greetings at rope drop?


----------



## hultrain

lovethattink said:


> In addition to what @yulilin3 said, the Star Wars shows will be hosted in the theater where Beauty and the Beast show is. Sorry I'm blanking on the name of the theater.


Oh yeah, I knew that actually. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## yulilin3

hultrain said:


> Hmmm. I was hoping to meet some characters at rope drop. Maybe Chewbacca or Vader? Are they not meeting at rope drop?


Yes, both of them are out at 8am. You can go stand by for SotS it's just going to be a long wait probably in direct sun


----------



## coluk003

I think with my recent turn of events ill have to give up the FtF show , i wanted it for the convenience but food and a roof over my head is more important, even at 50-70.  Im a visual person but cant remember names at all. The area for the fireworks  near that "boat" to they take down those umbrellas and what time would one have to be there for the fireworks? oops also forgot you can see the stage on a video is that right?


----------



## hultrain

Guess my son and I have some negotiating to do


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> I think with my recent turn of events ill have to give up the FtF show , i wanted it for the convenience but food and a roof over my head is more important, even at 50-70.  Im a visual person but cant remember names at all. The area for the fireworks  near that "boat" to they take down those umbrellas and what time would one have to be there for the fireworks? oops also forgot you can see the stage on a video is that right?


Yes, you can ask any custodial cm to take down the umbrellas. To get a table you should be there around 8:30pm


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> Yes, you can ask any custodial cm to take down the umbrellas. To get a table you should be there around 8:30pm


oh cool im sure it will be before that as i plan way to much time ahead.  Now this 8:30 you speak of thats an EXACT time correct


----------



## coluk003

Wheres a good place to get a large clear map to view online, for all the parks especially DHS and even DTD?   Im sure disney won't send me any


----------



## Artax

HCinKC said:


> Nice pic! It does, however, make me send some mad love to the folks who put on those heavy robes in the hot sun! I wonder what the hottest is...in that pic, I think my vote goes to the Imperial Guard.
> 
> 
> Oh my word! These are fantastic! My son would love a SW quilt like that on his bed. I do sew, but quilting has always intimidated me. I assume you had fabric markers for the signatures? Where did you get the photo squares made?



Thanks, me and my children did all the running for autographs and grandma turned them into works of art. They are pretty amazing.

The quilt squares are kona cotton cut into 5" squares, signed using an embroidery hoop and fabric markers.

The photos on the star wars quilt are all from our photopass photos. I created a large collage photo and had it printed out 36"x44" by a frabric printing company I found online called fabrics on demand. Process was pretty straight forward, I even surprised my mom and some of her acquaintances at a few of the fabric stores she frequents. They all wanted to know where we had it done and were surprised at how good it turned out considering we did blow up the pictures pretty big.


----------



## BobaFettFan

If the park opens at 8:00am and I have a breakfast reservation for 8:30, will I be able to get into the park early?


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> If the park opens at 8:00am and I have a breakfast reservation for 8:30, will I be able to get into the park early?


The park actually opens at 7:30 with the stormtroopers show and then everyone goes on their way around 7:50am


----------



## BobaFettFan

Cool.  The park hours said 8am so I was worried.


----------



## MinnieMouse100

Sorry if this has been asked already.  This is our first time going to SWW, is it worth using our tier 1 FP on a SW show?  Do these tend to fill to capacity?


----------



## yulilin3

MinnieMouse100 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already.  This is our first time going to SWW, is it worth using our tier 1 FP on a SW show?  Do these tend to fill to capacity?


They do fill up.  If you read the first post on this thread you'll see the priority list for the SWW shows


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> Cool.  The park hours said 8am so I was worried.


Yeah that's the official time. Before 8 Star Tours and Toy Story are operating, the rest of the rides open at 8


----------



## ophkw

Thanks for a great thread!  Do you recommend getting to the park by 7 to get ahead of the crowd or do we need to get there earlier?  We just want to ride Toy Story before our 8:35 galactic breakfast.


----------



## yulilin3

ophkw said:


> Thanks for a great thread!  Do you recommend getting to the park by 7 to get ahead of the crowd or do we need to get there earlier?  We just want to ride Toy Story before our 8:35 galactic breakfast.


If it's just to ride TSMM then by 7:20 you'll be fine. Stay on the right/middle side of the street and the CM will walk you to TSMM


----------



## ophkw

Great!  Thanks.


----------



## horse11

Sorry if this has been mentioned but is there a place close to the stage that can be staked out for the Motorcade parade. That is not a VIP area and may be sheltered by the sun some what? If so How soon should one arrive to this spot to hold it? I am helping my friend in planning their day. They have a 8 year old and a 5 year old. I thought a spot by the stage may give them something to look at while they wait for the parade. We were there last May but were close to the main street and it was in the full sun. I can not remember what it was like close to the stage area. Any other suggestion would be helpful.


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

I'm sure this has been answered before but....are the SWW shows the same celebrity guests for the entire weekend? To clarify, would Fridays Stars of the Saga be the same as Sundays? I'm considering doing the VIP tour just to make sure I've covered my bases (for all the shows)but if I don't I will try to fast pass one show for each day of the weekend. Also if I do the VIP and if it happens that there is a 5 pm show that day, I wonder if the VIP tour would include FPs for it? or if they announce a 5pm show I should probably grab a FP for that show.... I think the tour has some down time after 3 or 4pm...??


----------



## Ninja Mom

View attachment 84045


coluk003 said:


> Wheres a good place to get a large clear map to view online, for all the parks especially DHS and even DTD?   Im sure disney won't send me any



I find Google Earth invaluable for navigating the parks! This is what we talking about for getting in line for Chewie first thing at park opening.

 

~NM


----------



## coluk003

Ninja Mom said:


> View attachment 84045
> 
> I find Google Earth invaluable for navigating the parks! This is what we talking about for getting in line for Chewie first thing at park opening.
> 
> View attachment 84047
> 
> ~NM


 ABC is the place that is QS and has the tables to sit inside. I just want to make sure i know where im going lol


----------



## Ninja Mom

coluk003 said:


> ABC is the place that is QS and has the tables to sit inside. I just want to make sure i know where im going lol



Yes, ABC is on Commissary lane. I find that it's a great place to chill out after the lunch rush is over. The Air conditioning is a welcome respite from the heat and there is banquette seating so you can really relax when you need that afternoon break. In the middle of the afternoon it's fairly empty, at least when I've been there.

http://allears.net/dining/photos/abc-commissary/interior

Here is the menu compliments of the all ears site.
http://allears.net/dining/menu/abc-commissary/lunch-dinner

~NM


----------



## Ninja Mom

While I'm at it here is the menu for The Back lot Express:
http://allears.net/dining/menu/backlot-express/lunch-dinner

Keep in mind that none of the CM's care if you get your food at one location and then bring it to another restaurant to sit down and eat. The Ninja family's teens sometimes want to get food from another quick service restaurant so I have them meet me at what ever quick service restaurant I am eating at. This is a good strategy when you have members in your group that want to do different things at a park. I have my guys meet me for lunch and we can catch up on each others adventures, then go our separate ways again. This "Meeting up for meals" makes it feel like we are still vacationing as a family, even though we are doing completely different activities in the park.

~NM


----------



## gretchnh

I caught up on this entire threat today. Whew!
I've seen people talking about when FP+ for shows may be released. 
But if history repeats itself, when do they release the celebrities??
And my other question, when viewing the fireworks, where exactly around echo lake is the best? Seeing the jumbotron would be fine. But my #1 priority is the perfect view of the fireworks AND hearing the music. 

So technically this is our 2nd SWW, but our first was 10 years ago and I wasn't the Disney planner that I am now.


----------



## ArielRae

Can purchases from Darth's Mall be sent to the front of the park for pick up later that day?

When does the store open for the day?


----------



## yulilin3

horse11 said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned but is there a place close to the stage that can be staked out for the Motorcade parade. That is not a VIP area and may be sheltered by the sun some what? If so How soon should one arrive to this spot to hold it? I am helping my friend in planning their day. They have a 8 year old and a 5 year old. I thought a spot by the stage may give them something to look at while they wait for the parade. We were there last May but were close to the main street and it was in the full sun. I can not remember what it was like close to the stage area. Any other suggestion would be helpful.


Close to the stage there's no real space that's not vip, ftf, wheelchair with shade. They can sit across from the tip board on the left side of the street for shade, that would be the closest. I'm assuming they want to be curbside for the parade?



mackeymouse4eva said:


> I'm sure this has been answered before but....are the SWW shows the same celebrity guests for the entire weekend? To clarify, would Fridays Stars of the Saga be the same as Sundays? I'm considering doing the VIP tour just to make sure I've covered my bases (for all the shows)but if I don't I will try to fast pass one show for each day of the weekend. Also if I do the VIP and if it happens that there is a 5 pm show that day, I wonder if the VIP tour would include FPs for it? or if they announce a 5pm show I should probably grab a FP for that show.... I think the tour has some down time after 3 or 4pm...??


Yes, same celebrities for the weekend. If there is a 5pm show and the vip won't cover it and you want to watch it you could get a fp for it. Down time is between 4pm to 7pm, that is if you want to watch Obi Wan and Beyond



gretchnh said:


> I caught up on this entire threat today. Whew!
> I've seen people talking about when FP+ for shows may be released.
> But if history repeats itself, when do they release the celebrities??
> And my other question, when viewing the fireworks, where exactly around echo lake is the best? Seeing the jumbotron would be fine. But my #1 priority is the perfect view of the fireworks AND hearing the music.
> 
> So technically this is our 2nd SWW, but our first was 10 years ago and I wasn't the Disney planner that I am now.


Last year fp for the shows were released May 5. The celebrity list was announced April 24. You can't get fp for autographs in advance, if interested in celebrity autograph read the first post see how this is done. Best spot for fireworks is I  the area where the tables and chairs are in echo lake across from 50 prime time



ArielRae said:


> Can purchases from Darth's Mall be sent to the front of the park for pick up later that day?
> 
> When does the store open for the day?


Yes purchases can be sent to the front and it opens at 8am


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Last year fp for the shows were released May 5. The celebrity list was announced April 24. You can't get fp for autographs in advance, if interested in celebrity autograph read the frost post see how this is done. Best spot for fireworks is I  the area where the tables and chairs are in echo lake across from 50 prime time



The frost post, huh? Lol, you caught my brain freeze.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> The frost post, huh? Lol, you caught my brain freeze.


This is what happens when answering from my phone  fixing it now


----------



## ConnieB

lovethattink said:


> The frost post, huh? Lol, you caught my brain freeze.



More evidence that Frozen is taking over.........


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

jtowntoflorida said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought.  We'll have to find something else for her.  Thanks!
> 
> ETA:  It's just so frustrating because there is so little Star Wars stuff out there for girls that isn't pink or super girly, or proclaiming the wearer to be a "Star Wars princess" or stuff like that.  My kid isn't super girly, isn't especially into princesses, hates being referred to as a princess, doesn't really like wearing pink, but she isn't a tom boy and doesn't like having to wear boy clothes just to get her Star Wars fix.  Ashley Eckstein's stuff fills that void, but most of it is for grownups and not a kid who just wants a Boba Fett t-shirt made for a girl!



Try Hot Topic. Ashley has some things there not available on the HU site. For instance, I got A-lines for the Tenth and Eleventh Doctors there, a bit cheaper than HU, and also seem to run a teensy bit smaller than HU site A-lines. Good luck!


----------



## cherice95403

I am going to be at the park for one non SWW day and one SWW day. Can someone tell me which shows are bumped on a SWW day? I need to make sure I get them in  on the non SWW day. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

cherice95403 said:


> I am going to be at the park for one non SWW day and one SWW day. Can someone tell me which shows are bumped on a SWW day? I need to make sure I get them in  on the non SWW day. Thanks!


the only change to regular DHS offerings will be Beauty and The Beast since the SW shows will take over Theater of the Stars in the afternoon.
During SWW B&B will only be performed 3 times a day at 9am, 10:15am and 11:30am


----------



## lovethattink

Are we sure B&B will be in the morning? If so I assume only standby because it doesn't show as a FP+ option.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Are we sure B&B will be in the morning? If so I assume only standby because it doesn't show as a FP+ option.


yes, it's already on the schedule and someone had reported that it was only standby during SWW


----------



## cherice95403

yulilin3 said:


> the only change to regular DHS offerings will be Beauty and The Beast since the SW shows will take over Theater of the Stars in the afternoon.
> During SWW B&B will only be performed 3 times a day at 9am, 10:15am and 11:30am



Thanks!


----------



## rdw

Does anyone know if it is possible to see Illuminations and Symphony of the Stars on the same night?   Or are they at the same time?


----------



## yulilin3

rdw said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to see Illuminations and Symphony of the Stars on the same night?   Or are they at the same time?


Which weekend are you coming?
first weekend SitS preshow and then fireworks start at 9:45pm the rest of the weekends starts at 9:30pm. Illuminations is at 9pm, technically if all you want to do is see the fireworks with no preshow you could make it if you are a fast walker.
Watch Illuminations from the France bridge and then exit by International gateway, you'll have about 20 to 30 minutes depending on the weekend you're coming to catch the fireworks portion of SitS.
You can also have an amazing view from the walkway from Epcot, after you pass Boardwalk and you go under the overpass but you'll miss the music


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Checking in with my morning coffee, no updates yet on FtF or a variant there of? My gawds it's 50 days away people get with it Disney!

EDIT: I was looking at the first page, and I was confused, have they announced celebrities, shows and FP+ for them, or did the bold flow over accidentally?! (or do I need to drink more coffee?! LOL)


----------



## db99

I am wondering if anyone knows when the will call windows open at DHS.  My issue is that we are flying in on the evening of 5/14, too late to go to a park, and want to hit the ground running on 5/15 and get lined up for Darth's Mall at opening, but need to pick up our annual passes for this year.  It is a bummer that they can't do the passes for you at the reports, but it is what it is.


----------



## yulilin3

db99 said:


> I am wondering if anyone knows when the will call windows open at DHS.  My issue is that we are flying in on the evening of 5/14, too late to go to a park, and want to hit the ground running on 5/15 and get lined up for Darth's Mall at opening, but need to pick up our annual passes for this year.  It is a bummer that they can't do the passes for you at the reports, but it is what it is.


Remember you can also go to DTD for tickets
Ticket windows open around 7am sometimes a bit earlier, you should be able to get them before the park opens


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Hi, I apologize if this is old news, but I saw on my Pinterest Feed today Star Wars Dooney and Bourke bags.  Does anyone have one and/or has anyone see one?  
From what I could gather online, it was available for the Disneyland SW Half Marathon earlier this year and some other places are reporting they will be released on 05/14/15 for SWW Galactic Gathering.

Does anyone have any news on this?  I did a search for a post/thread and couldn't find anything.  I would really love one of these bags, but won't be going to SWW until the last weekend.  I'm sure they will be sold out by then  

I wonder if they will be online?  I'm not above stalking Disneystore.com at 2 am to get one!  

Thanks!


----------



## rdw

yulilin3 said:


> Which weekend are you coming?
> first weekend SitS preshow and then fireworks start at 9:45pm the rest of the weekends starts at 9:30pm. Illuminations is at 9pm, technically if all you want to do is see the fireworks with no preshow you could make it if you are a fast walker.
> Watch Illuminations from the France bridge and then exit by International gateway, you'll have about 20 to 30 minutes depending on the weekend you're coming to catch the fireworks portion of SitS.
> You can also have an amazing view from the walkway from Epcot, after you pass Boardwalk and you go under the overpass but you'll miss the music



Thanks for the help! We are there Memorial Day weekend which I think is the second weekend?  We are staying in the Epcot resort area - maybe our best bet is to see SitS with the music and catch Illuminations another night ...


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Hi, I apologize if this is old news, but I saw on my Pinterest Feed today Star Wars Dooney and Bourke bags.  Does anyone have one and/or has anyone see one?
> From what I could gather online, it was available for the Disneyland SW Half Marathon earlier this year and some other places are reporting they will be released on 05/14/15 for SWW Galactic Gathering.
> 
> Does anyone have any news on this?  I did a search for a post/thread and couldn't find anything.  I would really love one of these bags, but won't be going to SWW until the last weekend.  I'm sure they will be sold out by then
> 
> I wonder if they will be online?  I'm not above stalking Disneystore.com at 2 am to get one!
> 
> Thanks!


yes, they are part of the special merchandise event, here are the details:
http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/events/galactic-gathering/?instance_id=


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> yes, they are part of the special merchandise event, here are the details:
> http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/events/galactic-gathering/?instance_id=



So you have to pay $250 to get in to spend even more money?  LOL.  I don't need the purse that bad.


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> So you have to pay $250 to get in to spend even more money?  LOL.  I don't need the purse that bad.


basically. Merchandise should still be available for regular SWW but these bags are on the top of many peoples lists. If Disney is smart they are producing more as we speak
and Ebay people are already capitalizing on it
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...=star+wars+weekends+2015&_pgn=2&_skc=50&rt=nc


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hey Gang, I know there are some of you that are interested in my SWC / Disney Parks California Trip... so instead of hogging this thread I have created a trip report thread about it... just subscribe to it and that is where I will post the details of things going on out there... announcements and other goodies....

Here is the link to that report http://www.disboards.com/threads/su...-disney-star-wars-celebration-report.3393055/


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

I saw them on eBay, but I won't buy from there.  I waited a year to get the Haunted Mansion Dooney, I can wait for this one.  It will end up on disneystore.com eventually and I will have to stalk the site at 2am like I did before.  

Maybe I will luck out and get one when we are there in June, but I'm not getting my hopes up.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> I saw them on eBay, but I won't buy from there.  I waited a year to get the Haunted Mansion Dooney, I can wait for this one.  It will end up on disneystore.com eventually and I will have to stalk the site at 2am like I did before.
> 
> Maybe I will luck out and get one when we are there in June, but I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



I am one of those crazy enough to pay 250 to buy more crap, and get those damn lightsaber Magic Bands!

I got an e-mail the other day stating that they still had those bags available for pre-order, so they might still have them when SWW begins... forgive me, not sure what weekend you are going, but if you are going during the first weekend I wouldn't give up hope, I think they might have some left.

I will defiantly be posting live on this thread as well as my trip report (link in signature) details of things... I will be sure to keep my eye out on the quantities of those bags while I am there


----------



## HCinKC

Ninja Mom said:


> Yes, ABC is on Commissary lane. I find that it's a great place to chill out after the lunch rush is over. The Air conditioning is a welcome respite from the heat and there is banquette seating so you can really relax when you need that afternoon break. In the middle of the afternoon it's fairly empty, at least when I've been there.
> 
> http://allears.net/dining/photos/abc-commissary/interior
> 
> Here is the menu compliments of the all ears site.
> http://allears.net/dining/menu/abc-commissary/lunch-dinner
> 
> ~NM



I cannot get AllEars to open. I am running on Safari which could be the case? Just curious if anyone else has encountered this problem because it is starting to annoy me lol.



Mimsy Borogove said:


> Try Hot Topic. Ashley has some things there not available on the HU site. For instance, I got A-lines for the Tenth and Eleventh Doctors there, a bit cheaper than HU, and also seem to run a teensy bit smaller than HU site A-lines. Good luck!



Oh, thank you! I will have to check this out. I prefer seeing things in person, plus they have fitting rooms.


----------



## Jawa Livin

Count me as another one who enjoys checking in here every morning (and sometimes in the afternoon) with a cup of coffee to catch up on the "news".  Can't wait for SWW, less than two months away now!


----------



## McEeyore

yulilin3 said:


> paper fp outside the park. Depending on the celebrity you need to get in line way before 6am


 Thank you!


----------



## OZMom

Little late checking in this morning. Home sick with DS4. Browsing for some SWW wear for DH and found this 
https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/25533-even-sith-lords-need-a-vacation. 

Not really his style, but I thought it was funny


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> Little late checking in this morning. Home sick with DS4. Browsing for some SWW wear for DH and found this
> https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/25533-even-sith-lords-need-a-vacation.
> 
> Not really his style, but I thought it was funny


Hope your little one feels better
I bought this one for myself today, it combines my love of SW and my favorite ride at MK  http://www.teefury.com/may-the-ghosts-be-with-you


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Hope your little one feels better
> I bought this one for myself today, it combines my love of SW and my favorite ride at MK  http://www.teefury.com/may-the-ghosts-be-with-you


Holy cow this is AWESOME!!! NEED IT!!!

ETA: Have you ordered from them before? What's the quality of the tshirt like??


----------



## OZMom

Thanks! I think he's enjoying some downtime without having to share the TV with his brother. 

That shirt is amazing. I just emailed it to DH to see if he likes it


----------



## Itinkso

I'm walking around our indoor mall waiting for Starbucks to open and saw these at the Hallmark store:


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Holy cow this is AWESOME!!! NEED IT!!!
> 
> ETA: Have you ordered from them before? What's the quality of the tshirt like??


I have ordered from there before, it's good quality t shirt


----------



## DisneyLove2015

I keep obsessively checking the post hoping for news too... Today is my last day of maternity leave and I was hoping they would announce FtF before I go back tomorrow.  I don't get to check much while at work.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I have ordered from there before, it's good quality t shirt


Thanks!! Are they pretty standard tees? Thicker? Thinner? I always find that I end up wearing my thinner tees much more often...


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks!! Are they pretty standard tees? Thicker? Thinner? I always find that I end up wearing my thinner tees much more often...


they are on the thick side. The ones I ordered last year I got them in men cut, and they were thicker than what I would normally wear. This one I ordered in women cut so I'm not sure if it'll be the same or not. Getting it in about 7 days


----------



## wdhinn89

OK, silly question.  What time wood the fastpass for SOTS be?


----------



## msmama

_Can't click shopping links...can't click shopping links!!  
_
The CROCS website has adult stormtrooper crocs, if anyone is looking for those.


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> OK, silly question.  What time wood the fastpass for SOTS be?


If I remember correctly the fp said 2:45pm-3:10pm But people started lining up as early as 2pm. The good thing about the Theater of the Stars is that all of the seats are good so if you're not looking to be center stage you should be fine


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> they are on the thick side. The ones I ordered last year I got them in men cut, and they were thicker than what I would normally wear. This one I ordered in women cut so I'm not sure if it'll be the same or not. Getting it in about 7 days


Awesome -- thanks yulilin!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Hope your little one feels better
> I bought this one for myself today, it combines my love of SW and my favorite ride at MK  http://www.teefury.com/may-the-ghosts-be-with-you





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Holy cow this is AWESOME!!! NEED IT!!!
> 
> ETA: Have you ordered from them before? What's the quality of the tshirt like??



I have this one.  I would say the material is just right, but that is from a certain point of view.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So the sunrise student, I've been wondering.  Did you join the 501st or the rebel legion?  Or did you get to choose?  Is there a difference in the Mara jade hand costume versus not the hand costume that signifies which side you join?


----------



## wdhinn89

yulilin3 said:


> If I remember correctly the fp said 2:45pm-3:10pm But people started lining up as early as 2pm. The good thing about the Theater of the Stars is that all of the seats are good so if you're not looking to be center stage you should be fine


Thank you!  Trying to time our FP's correctly because not everybody in my group wants to see the show.


----------



## coluk003

HCinKC said:


> I cannot get AllEars to open. I am running on Safari which could be the case? Just curious if anyone else has encountered this problem because it is starting to annoy me lol..


 no problem here on my iPad.


----------



## coluk003

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I would say the material is just right, but that is from a certain point of view.



I see what you did there


----------



## The Sunrise Student

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So the sunrise student, I've been wondering.  Did you join the 501st or the rebel legion?  Or did you get to choose?  Is there a difference in the Mara jade hand costume versus not the hand costume that signifies which side you join?



I am a member of the 501st "The Emperor's Hand" So I am a Dark Side users....



However as the books to tell you the character does change.... but being a member of the 501st I am frozen in that time frame of being the Emperor's Hand.

Now I could join the Rebel Legion with this outfit, with some modifications yes.... But when Mara becomes a full Jedi and trains the twins she is also in a green costume, and that one is totally different from mine.

Both the 501st and the Rebel Legion have various costumes for Mara Jade...

For fun here are the links for the approvable looks for Mara:

1 - 501st (My costume) http://www.501st.com/databank/Costuming:Mara_jade
2 - 501st http://www.501st.com/databank/Costuming:Arica_blue_dress
3 - 501st http://www.501st.com/databank/Costuming:Mara_jade_black_nebula
4 - RL (close to my costume) http://www.rebellegion.com/mara-jade-black-jumpsuit/
5 - RL (Mara Jade Skywalker) http://www.rebellegion.com/mara-jade-green-dress/


----------



## Itinkso

HCinKC said:


> I cannot get AllEars to open. I am running on Safari which could be the case? Just curious if anyone else has encountered this problem because it is starting to annoy me lol.


It also opens for me on my iPad. Are you following the link? All ears is .net


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The Sunrise Student said:


> I am a member of the 501st "The Emperor's Hand" So I am a Dark Side users....
> 
> View attachment 84100
> 
> However as the books to tell you the character does change.... but being a member of the 501st I am frozen in that time frame of being the Emperor's Hand.
> 
> Now I could join the Rebel Legion with this outfit, with some modifications yes.... But when Mara becomes a full Jedi and trains the twins she is also in a green costume, and that one is totally different from mine.
> 
> Both the 501st and the Rebel Legion have various costumes for Mara Jade...
> 
> For fun here are the links for the approvable looks for Mara:
> 
> 1 - 501st (My costume) http://www.501st.com/databank/Costuming:Mara_jade
> 2 - 501st http://www.501st.com/databank/Costuming:Arica_blue_dress
> 3 - 501st http://www.501st.com/databank/Costuming:Mara_jade_black_nebula
> 4 - RL (close to my costume) http://www.rebellegion.com/mara-jade-black-jumpsuit/
> 5 - RL (Mara Jade Skywalker) http://www.rebellegion.com/mara-jade-green-dress/



Ah, the complexities of Mara jade.  I'm going to check out these links.

I always kind of wanted to join up. Mara is an option for me because I already have the red hair, but I feel my top two choices would be imperial guard ( do you guys have any kyle katarn types?) Or an xwing pilot.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ah, the complexities of Mara jade.  I'm going to check out three links.
> 
> I always kind of wanted to join up. Mara is an option for me because I already have the red hair, but I feel my top two choices would be imperial guard ( do you guys have any kyle katarn types?) Or an xwing pilot.



Here are the two main links to get you started:

501st http://www.501st.com/databank/Costuming:CRL

RL http://www.rebellegion.com/

and yes we have X-WING in the rebel legion as well as A-Wings too! and when I say we I mean I troop with starwarsindiana.com our 501st Bloodfin Garrison troops with Rebel Legion Mos Espa Base group. I am fortunate to live where I do, not all RL and 501st work together like our groups do. However I do believe that the Ohio Garrison tend to have people that belong to both organizations as well. Here is the link to the 501st Garrison in your area. http://www.ohio501st.com/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> I am a member of the 501st "The Emperor's Hand" So I am a Dark Side users....
> 
> View attachment 84100
> 
> However as the books to tell you the character does change.... but being a member of the 501st I am frozen in that time frame of being the Emperor's Hand.
> 
> Now I could join the Rebel Legion with this outfit, with some modifications yes.... But when Mara becomes a full Jedi and trains the twins she is also in a green costume, and that one is totally different from mine.
> 
> Both the 501st and the Rebel Legion have various costumes for Mara Jade...
> 
> For fun here are the links for the approvable looks for Mara:
> 
> 1 - 501st (My costume) http://www.501st.com/databank/Costuming:Mara_jade
> 2 - 501st http://www.501st.com/databank/Costuming:Arica_blue_dress
> 3 - 501st http://www.501st.com/databank/Costuming:Mara_jade_black_nebula
> 4 - RL (close to my costume) http://www.rebellegion.com/mara-jade-black-jumpsuit/
> 5 - RL (Mara Jade Skywalker) http://www.rebellegion.com/mara-jade-green-dress/



Wow -- look #2 is... quite something...?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wow -- look #2 is... quite something...?



The Arica Blue outfit is when Mara is undercover as a dancer in Jaba's Place. There is a comic book series that deals with Mara Jade and it occurs during the time right before and during Return of the Jedi. Mara is at Jaba's palace the same time Luke, Han, Leia and the rest of the gang are there.... Mara is there to kill Luke, but because of how things went down she misses her opportunity to do so.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Holy cow this is AWESOME!!! NEED IT!!!
> 
> ETA: Have you ordered from them before? What's the quality of the tshirt like??



I've ordered from Tee Fury twice now, with no complaints.  I will say that the ladies shirts run small.  I would recommend buying a size up.


----------



## williamscm3

Just came across these shoes...what do you guys think?!? I've never seen anything like them before, but I cant decide if I like the way the darth vader helmet comes out the back...just curious if you guys think they look weird or not lol
http://m.zappos.com/adidas-originals-kids-zx-700-darth-vader-little-kid-big-kid-black-black-red


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

The Sunrise Student said:


> I am one of those crazy enough to pay 250 to buy more crap, and get those damn lightsaber Magic Bands!
> 
> I got an e-mail the other day stating that they still had those bags available for pre-order, so they might still have them when SWW begins... forgive me, not sure what weekend you are going, but if you are going during the first weekend I wouldn't give up hope, I think they might have some left.
> 
> I will defiantly be posting live on this thread as well as my trip report (link in signature) details of things... I will be sure to keep my eye out on the quantities of those bags while I am there



Those light sabre MB's are super cool!

Not going until the last SWW, I doubt there will be any left.

Looking forward to seeing your live reports!

I am getting fired up for SWW!!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I have all four Star Wars/HM Stretching Portraits mashup tees sold by Tee Fury. They are excellent. the ladies shirts run REALLY small, I always buy men's style from them.


----------



## HCinKC

coluk003 said:


> no problem here on my iPad.





Itinkso said:


> It also opens for me on my iPad. Are you following the link? All ears is .net



Well, hmm. I am actually on the Mac right now, but I will check on the iPad. It hasn't been working for me for quit sometime (on the desktop), but I don't know that I have even tried on the iPad. Thanks!


----------



## hydrotony

On the latest WDWNT podcast, they said they heard the stage will be offset to the right, not directly in front of the Great Movie Ride.


----------



## hultrain

Anyone done the D-Tech me?  How closely does it approximate your face?  In other words, is it worth it?  I've seen some pics online, but unfortunately they didn't have a pic of the person to compare with.  I assume still no word on when booking will open?


----------



## yulilin3

hultrain said:


> Anyone done the D-Tech me?  How closely does it approximate your face?  In other words, is it worth it?  I've seen some pics online, but unfortunately they didn't have a pic of the person to compare with.  I assume still no word on when booking will open?


it hasn't opened yet
Here's a video




then he gets it: 



oops posted the wrong arrival video, here;'s the stormtrooper one


----------



## hultrain

yulilin3 said:


> it hasn't opened yet
> Here's a video


 
Thanks, I saw the first video (the making-of), but I couldn't find the second one where he got it.  It's pretty close...


----------



## CinderElsa

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Those light sabre MB's are super cool!
> 
> Not going until the last SWW, I doubt there will be any left.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your live reports!
> 
> I am getting fired up for SWW!!


Those MBs are only for Galactic Gathering attendees. They have Mickey/Donald Jedi MBs for sale during SWW, though.


----------



## yulilin3

hultrain said:


> Thanks, I saw the first video (the making-of), but I couldn't find the second one where he got it.  It's pretty close...


I added the second video where he got the Stormtrooper one


----------



## markmcalear

hultrain said:


> Anyone done the D-Tech me?  How closely does it approximate your face?  In other words, is it worth it?  I've seen some pics online, but unfortunately they didn't have a pic of the person to compare with.  I assume still no word on when booking will open?



I got three done last year, Carbonite, storm trooper and x-wing pilot..

Carbonite is brilliant, looks like me.
X-Wing pilot is good but not quite as accurate as carbonite
Storm Trooper is not so good, dont like it and doesnt look like me


----------



## leeholmes1

The wait for FTF is killing me. How fast did it sell out last year?


----------



## AThrillingChase

I feel like a jealous ex girlfriend I am stalking the parks blog so much for info.


----------



## wdhinn89

Do fastpasses for the SW shows go quickly?


----------



## yulilin3

leeholmes1 said:


> The wait for FTF is killing me. How fast did it sell out last year?





AThrillingChase said:


> I feel like a jealous ex girlfriend I am stalking the parks blog so much for info.


Yes it sold out very quickly. The thing is that  last year I got information about it coming out before they posted it on the parks blog and we all got our packages and then they announced it about a week later. After they announced it it sold out in days. If they give people time to prepare (they say that such and such date and time it'll open) it's sure to crash the system and sell out in a day



wdhinn89 said:


> Do fastpasses for the SW shows go quickly?


yes, especially for SotS. If they have another big name having their own show like they did last year those fp will go out in a matter of minutes


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Yes it sold out very quickly. *The thing is that  last year I got information about it coming out before they posted it on the parks blog and we all got our packages and then they announced it about a week later.* After they announced it it sold out in days. If they give people time to prepare (they say that such and such date and time it'll open) it's sure to crash the system and sell out in a day
> 
> 
> yes, especially for SotS. If they have another big name having their own show like they did last year those fp will go out in a matter of minutes


 
This is why I love these boards  Thanks @yulilin3 for keeping an eye on all of this and helping us all out with the info!! I wish I had this board before the first SWW I attended!


----------



## Rick2257

saundedj said:


> Hi Everyone - Just booked the VIP Ultimate Day Star Wars for June 12th.  I did receive a confirmation email after booking. I was asked if I had a current reservation for a Disney resort (yup) , and if I had done any tours last year (nope).  I did need to mention that I was paying with a Disney Visa - was not asked up front.
> 
> Information provided:
> 
> - Be at the park by 6:45am
> -Shopping opportunity at Darth Mall at 7:15 am (approx. 10-15 minutes to shop before doors would open)
> Two areas for shopping (1 with standard merchandise offered at various locations inside and outside Disney and 1 for collectible/limited edition).  It was hinted that some artists would be there signing their merchandise).
> - Meet n Greet with Darth Vadar after shopping
> - Breakfast at H&V (was told continental and I didn't ask any other questions).
> - Visit several park attractions (Toy Story, Rock-n-Roller Coaster, and Tower of Terror mentioned).
> - Proceed to exclusive area for parade
> - Lunch at Mama Melrose (selections to be made first thing in the morning).
> - Escorted to shows (no mention of how many - stated that details were still being worked out) (hinted that clips from new movie would be shown)
> - Stated that tour would be over at 4pm ( on our own until fireworks)
> - I was told to be back in the park by 8pm for the final show/fireworks/dessert party
> - I was told additional details would be provided 10-14 days before my scheduled tour.


Where did you sign up at? When I call they said they don't have any information about it yet.


----------



## lovethattink

wdhinn89 said:


> Do fastpasses for the SW shows go quickly?



Some went more quickly than others.  Conversation with Mark Hamill went the fastest.


----------



## lovethattink

Rick2257 said:


> Where did you sign up at? When I call they said they don't have any information about it yet.



Check the first post of the thread.


----------



## yulilin3

Please take all of this as a rumor:
Very little will be released until Celebration. Contracts are still being negotiated. Clone Wars cast might come back this year as they will be present in Star Wars Rebels.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

yulilin3 said:


> they are on the thick side. The ones I ordered last year I got them in men cut, and they were thicker than what I would normally wear. This one I ordered in women cut so I'm not sure if it'll be the same or not. Getting it in about 7 days


I order from TeeFury all the time and the men's shirts are definitely thicker than the women's. The women's shirts also run a bit small, IMO. But you can't beat that $11 deal and they are decent quality shirts. Also check out Karen Hallion on TF, she did a series of SW/HM mashups based on the stretching portraits and they are fantastic!!


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Please take all of this as a rumor:
> Very little will be released until Celebration. Contracts are still being negotiated. Clone Wars cast might come back this year as they will be present in Star Wars Rebels.



Actually that sounds pretty reasonable.

Better than George RR Martin saying that the big dragon battles are coming.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

About FtF. 

I went multiple times last year and each week I went, including Mark Hamill weekend, i walked up to Min and Bills and paid to do the package.


----------



## AThrillingChase

This may be jumping the gun a little, but, I got a little bombshell today that our 3rd girl may have to cancel on us. We already have a galactic breakfast booked for 3 and were planning on booking FtF for 3. We should know soon, but assuming I do not know in time, does anyone know if I can drop her from the FtF reservation and still get a refund? I assume with our breakfast we can just tell the CM at check in and we won't be charged extra for the missing member.


----------



## yulilin3

@AThrillingChase as long as you cancel her spot 2 days before you're fine


----------



## R2D2

@yulilin3 or anyone else in the know - I have been to a few SWW in the past but had a question about the shows. We will be bringing our 2 year old along. I know we won't be able to do both Behind the Force and SotS so we plan to go to the latter. Do you know how many FP+ they will be issuing for it?  About half the theater?  I know that people have been saying the queue for the Theater of the Stars is in the sun; is there any shade at all?  Will they allow you to wait with a stroller?  Finally, do you know what time they opened the FP+ for the shows when they finally did it?  I have seen a date, but not a time. Midnight like the other FP+?

Trying to decide whether to give up that TSMM FP for SotS...


----------



## yulilin3

R2D2 said:


> @yulilin3 or anyone else in the know - I have been to a few SWW in the past but had a question about the shows. We will be bringing our 2 year old along. I know we won't be able to do both Behind the Force and SotS so we plan to go to the latter. Do you know how many FP+ they will be issuing for it?  About half the theater?  I know that people have been saying the queue for the Theater of the Stars is in the sun; is there any shade at all?  Will they allow you to wait with a stroller?  Finally, do you know what time they opened the FP+ for the shows when they finally did it?  I have seen a date, but not a time. Midnight like the other FP+?
> 
> Trying to decide whether to give up that TSMM FP for SotS...


For the Premiere theater I think they gave out 200 fp for a capacity of a little over 1000. Not sure how many they'll give at TotS since it has a bigger capacity (1500) Depending on how the line is set up they might ask to park the stroller before, there's no way of knowing since it's a new location. If I remember correctly they fp opened at 9am or 10am, or maybe it was noon? I know for sure it wasn't midnight
EDIT: I just remembered that I had my DD on the kindle while I was on my phone and computer trying to get the Mark Hamill fp and she almost lost her bus because they said it would open at 8am but it ended opening around 8:25am


----------



## R2D2

yulilin3 said:


> For the Premiere theater I think they gave out 200 fp for a capacity of a little over 1000. Not sure how many they'll give at TotS since it has a bigger capacity (1500) Depending on how the line is set up they might ask to park the stroller before, there's no way of knowing since it's a new location. If I remember correctly they fp opened at 9am or 10am, or maybe it was noon? I know for sure it wasn't midnight
> EDIT: I just remembered that I had my DD on the kindle while I was on my phone and computer trying to get the Mark Hamill fp and she almost lost her bus because they said it would open at 8am but it ended opening around 8:25am



Awesome. Glad to know it isn't midnight!  I really appreciate your help.


----------



## wdhinn89

This dress is adorable.
http://www.shirts.com/darth-vader-t...rce=criteo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Criteo


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Please take all of this as a rumor:
> Very little will be released until Celebration. Contracts are still being negotiated. Clone Wars cast might come back this year as they will be present in Star Wars Rebels.



I thought this might be an issue!


----------



## coluk003

OK someone here will know lol. So as far the FtF stuff goes, we can reserve a spot for the 3 of us and outside two days we can cancel?   Im assuming you pay at the time of booking?  I know dumb questions but im hold with ticketing and well that could be forever


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> Please take all of this as a rumor:
> Very little will be released until Celebration. Contracts are still being negotiated. Clone Wars cast might come back this year as they will be present in Star Wars Rebels.



Dam you celebrations   Im just glad today they information for when the shows are was released


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> OK someone here will know lol. So as far the FtF stuff goes, we can reserve a spot for the 3 of us and outside two days we can cancel?   Im assuming you pay at the time of booking?  I know dumb questions but im hold with ticketing and well that could be forever


Yes you pay in full when booking and last year's cancellation policy was two days prior


----------



## inkedupmomma

very morning I look for FtF announcement, every morning I get nothing lol


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> For the Premiere theater I think they gave out 200 fp for a capacity of a little over 1000. Not sure how many they'll give at TotS since it has a bigger capacity (1500) Depending on how the line is set up they might ask to park the stroller before, there's no way of knowing since it's a new location. If I remember correctly they fp opened at 9am or 10am, or maybe it was noon? I know for sure it wasn't midnight
> EDIT: I just remembered that I had my DD on the kindle while I was on my phone and computer trying to get the Mark Hamill fp and she almost lost her bus because they said it would open at 8am but it ended opening around 8:25am



For B&B they do not allow strollers in line.  Parking is down by standby behind the stores.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> For B&B they do not allow strollers in line.  Parking is down by standby behind the stores.


I'm thinking that they will line people up using the walkway that goes into Fantasmic!, that way it keeps Sunset Blvd clear of lines, so I'm not sure if they will still be using the same parameters as to stroller parking. Maybe they will allow the stroller to be in line and then just park it right before entering the theater


----------



## jane2073

yulilin3 said:


> For the Premiere theater I think they gave out 200 fp for a capacity of a little over 1000. Not sure how many they'll give at TotS since it has a bigger capacity (1500) Depending on how the line is set up they might ask to park the stroller before, there's no way of knowing since it's a new location. If I remember correctly they fp opened at 9am or 10am, or maybe it was noon? I know for sure it wasn't midnight
> EDIT: I just remembered that I had my DD on the kindle while I was on my phone and computer trying to get the Mark Hamill fp and she almost lost her bus because they said it would open at 8am but it ended opening around 8:25am


I remember that day!
We were actually staying at Disney and I thought I would be clever and have concierge make the FP+ reservation for me (because I anticipated slow internet connection).  But it wasn't working for them either.  I tried again when I got back to my room (about 8:30) and got through!  It was a very tense morning!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I will not lie, the shows being shifted to B&B theater scare me... way too hot, way to weather permitting, period! My BF and I have already said that besides Star of the Saga and the storm trooper pre show we will probably not go to the rest of the shows unless it is a show from a celebrity we have never seen before that we just gotta see, But most of them will be in SotS anyway!


----------



## yulilin3

I went the 5pm Beauty and the Beast show this past Sunday and the sun comes in from behind you. The wheelchair area on top is in full sun at that time, meaning that while sitting on the top rows of the theater you'll have the sun beating down on your back. I'll go to an earlier show to compare and I'll report back, maybe take a couple of pictures


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I went the 5pm Beauty and the Beast show this past Sunday and the sun comes in from behind you. The wheelchair area on top is in full sun at that time, meaning that while sitting on the top rows of the theater you'll have the sun beating down on your back. I'll go to an earlier show to compare and I'll report back, maybe take a couple of pictures



Stars of the Saga was a early to mid afternoon show, right?


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Stars of the Saga was a early to mid afternoon show, right?


stormtroopers pre show at 3:15, show at 3:30. I'll go next time for the earlier shows and check out the sun situation.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> stormtroopers pre show at 3:15, show at 3:30. I'll go next time for the earlier shows and check out the sun situation.



Gotchya.... so yeah... sunny time frame...

Also when do the afternoon showers hit? I am worried now when you say 3:15 - 3:30 cause if I remember right even on the days it just rains for a minute and goes away it always seemed to be during that time frame.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Gotchya.... so yeah... sunny time frame...
> 
> Also when do the afternoon showers hit? I am worried now when you say 3:15 - 3:30 cause if I remember right even on the days it just rains for a minute and goes away it always seemed to be during that time frame.


yes, afternoon showers are usually around 2 to 5pm. It'll be interesting to see how they handle the lines for the shows. At Premiere most people at least had a roof over them to shield from the sun/rain. I can expect a lot of umbrellas to be put up but still won't be the same as a solid roof


----------



## pld5

Potentially dumb question here. Are the Stormtroopers Preshow and Stars of the Saga the same Fastpass?

I ask because I see them listed and mentioned separately but logistically, they would be in the same place right?   Forgive my lack of caffeine induced question this morning.


----------



## yulilin3

pld5 said:


> Potentially dumb question here. Are the Stormtroopers Preshow and Stars of the Saga the same Fastpass?
> 
> I ask because I see them listed and mentioned separately but logistically, they would be in the same place right?   Forgive my lack of caffeine induced question this morning.


yes, same fp. It's just an excellent pre show that it's listed separately.


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> I will not lie, the shows being shifted to B&B theater scare me... way too hot, way to weather permitting, period! My BF and I have already said that besides Star of the Saga and the storm trooper pre show we will probably not go to the rest of the shows unless it is a show from a celebrity we have never seen before that we just gotta see, But most of them will be in SotS anyway!



Dh and I talked about this too. Our concentration is going to be autographs and characters instead of shows. 

I can keep ds cool with his vest for about 20 minutes. The ice stays frozen in direct sun for about 10 minutes and we'll have a spare set of ice packs. Shade buys him more time.  But if the FP+ line is 30 min and the show is 30 min, it's going to be tough.

That was the good thing about the premiere because we used the time in the cold air conditioning to "recharge" his ice packs.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I'm thinking that they will line people up using the walkway that goes into Fantasmic!, that way it keeps Sunset Blvd clear of lines, so I'm not sure if they will still be using the same parameters as to stroller parking. Maybe they will allow the stroller to be in line and then just park it right before entering the theater



I guess we'll find out that first day.


----------



## ConnieB

lovethattink said:


> Dh and I talked about this too. Our concentration is going to be autographs and characters instead of shows.
> 
> I can keep ds cool with his vest for about 20 minutes. The ice stays frozen in direct sun for about 10 minutes and we'll have a spare set of ice packs. Shade buys him more time.  But if the FP+ line is 30 min and the show is 30 min, it's going to be tough.
> 
> That was the good thing about the premiere because we used the time in the cold air conditioning to "recharge" his ice packs.




I wonder if this would be something that could be helped by the new DAS (formerly GAC)......not clear on all the nuances of it, but I believe that you go to Guest Services and explain the situation to "qualify" for the card.  Then you would show up and get a return time, which is supposed to be akin to the wait time for standby.....you are then free to go somewhere else until then (i.e. you head for an a/c location).....then at the appointed time you go back through the FP line.   NOT SURE if this works for shows, or special events like SWW shows, but it might be worth going to the disABILITIES board here and asking them for more details.   Your son seems like a worthy candidate for it to me.....his medical devices won't last long enough for both the line and the show, but if he could skip the line waiting he'd be able enjoy the show and then hightail it to an a/c right after.    Again, I do not know all the nuances of this card, nor do I know whether it works for regular shows or SWW shows, but I hope it does for your son's sake!


----------



## Barbara C

I was just able to snag an ADR for the Star Wars Galactic Breakfast at Sci-Fi for Saturday, May 30.  If you haven't found what you're looking for - keep on trying!


----------



## lovingeire

AAAAAAHHHHH…you guys, my son's school just notified me his pre-K graduation is May 31st…the day we are supposed to check in and our first SWW day!  (We were going to check in early am then head to the park.)  I am freaking out!  I don't think we can skip the graduation, even though it's just pre-K.  We'll go to Disney again, but he'll never have this cute little ceremony again.  So on the phone with Disney to shift our trip a day and now scrambling for some ADRs!


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> AAAAAAHHHHH…you guys, my son's school just notified me his pre-K graduation is May 31st…the day we are supposed to check in and our first SWW day!  (We were going to check in early am then head to the park.)  I am freaking out!  I don't think we can skip the graduation, even though it's just pre-K.  We'll go to Disney again, but he'll never have this cute little ceremony again.  So on the phone with Disney to shift our trip a day and now scrambling for some ADRs!


those pre-k pictures are priceless...hope it all works out


----------



## HCinKC

lovingeire said:


> AAAAAAHHHHH…you guys, my son's school just notified me his pre-K graduation is May 31st…the day we are supposed to check in and our first SWW day!  (We were going to check in early am then head to the park.)  I am freaking out!  I don't think we can skip the graduation, even though it's just pre-K.  We'll go to Disney again, but he'll never have this cute little ceremony again.  So on the phone with Disney to shift our trip a day and now scrambling for some ADRs!





yulilin3 said:


> those pre-k pictures are priceless...hope it all works out



See our son's pre-k was rather lackluster. I wouldn't have cared if he missed it. So...make sure you know what the ceremony entails and that it is worth it before changing your plans.


----------



## OZMom

lovingeire said:


> AAAAAAHHHHH…you guys, my son's school just notified me his pre-K graduation is May 31st…the day we are supposed to check in and our first SWW day!  (We were going to check in early am then head to the park.)  I am freaking out!  I don't think we can skip the graduation, even though it's just pre-K.  We'll go to Disney again, but he'll never have this cute little ceremony again.  So on the phone with Disney to shift our trip a day and now scrambling for some ADRs!


Awww, gotta do preschool graduation! Fingers crossed you get your ADRS figured out!


----------



## AuntieK

lovingeire said:


> AAAAAAHHHHH…you guys, my son's school just notified me his pre-K graduation is May 31st…the day we are supposed to check in and our first SWW day!  (We were going to check in early am then head to the park.)  I am freaking out!  I don't think we can skip the graduation, even though it's just pre-K.  We'll go to Disney again, but he'll never have this cute little ceremony again.  So on the phone with Disney to shift our trip a day and now scrambling for some ADRs!



Oh, I can relate to this too.  Sounds like me when we had the snow day that killed my plans for SWW on a Friday.  My dad now needs eye surgery and the earliest date he can get is during our trip.  Now my mom might have to back out.  Trying not to panic over that yet because I'm hoping (for the sake of his health) that he can get in earlier.


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> those pre-k pictures are priceless...hope it all works out



They took spring pictures in their cap and gowns and they came out so cute!  They just came in today and I went to make sure they looked cute before we bought them.  



HCinKC said:


> See our son's pre-k was rather lackluster. I wouldn't have cared if he missed it. So...make sure you know what the ceremony entails and that it is worth it before changing your plans.



I know they asked us for four pictures of our child from birth to present for a special video so I'm thinking it will be really cute!  (Or at least I hope so!)  I did extend a day, but haven't dropped the check-in day just in case! 



OZMom said:


> Awww, gotta do preschool graduation! Fingers crossed you get your ADRS figured out!



My husband is adamant about being there for his graduation!  He missed our oldest's since he was deployed for pretty much 12-13 years of his life, as well a the 4 year olds first year and then some, so it's really important to him to experience as many milestones as possible with the kids.



AuntieK said:


> Oh, I can relate to this too.  Sounds like me when we had the snow day that killed my plans for SWW on a Friday.  My dad now needs eye surgery and the earliest date he can get is during our trip.  Now my mom might have to back out.  Trying not to panic over that yet because I'm hoping (for the sake of his health) that he can get in earlier.



Praying your dad can get in earlier for his surgery so that he is healthy and you can enjoy your vacation together as a family!


----------



## coluk003

ConnieB said:


> I wonder if this would be something that could be helped by the new DAS (formerly GAC)......not clear on all the nuances of it, but I believe that you go to Guest Services and explain the situation to "qualify" for the card.  Then you would show up and get a return time, which is supposed to be akin to the wait time for standby.....you are then free to go somewhere else until then (i.e. you head for an a/c location).....then at the appointed time you go back through the FP line.   NOT SURE if this works for shows, or special events like SWW shows, but it might be worth going to the disABILITIES board here and asking them for more details.   Your son seems like a worthy candidate for it to me.....his medical devices won't last long enough for both the line and the show, but if he could skip the line waiting he'd be able enjoy the show and then hightail it to an a/c right after.    Again, I do not know all the nuances of this card, nor do I know whether it works for regular shows or SWW shows, but I hope it does for your son's sake!



The card doesnt work for shows i remember even the GAC never worked for shows.


----------



## lovethattink

ConnieB said:


> I wonder if this would be something that could be helped by the new DAS (formerly GAC)......not clear on all the nuances of it, but I believe that you go to Guest Services and explain the situation to "qualify" for the card.  Then you would show up and get a return time, which is supposed to be akin to the wait time for standby.....you are then free to go somewhere else until then (i.e. you head for an a/c location).....then at the appointed time you go back through the FP line.   NOT SURE if this works for shows, or special events like SWW shows, but it might be worth going to the disABILITIES board here and asking them for more details.   Your son seems like a worthy candidate for it to me.....his medical devices won't last long enough for both the line and the show, but if he could skip the line waiting he'd be able enjoy the show and then hightail it to an a/c right after.    Again, I do not know all the nuances of this card, nor do I know whether it works for regular shows or SWW shows, but I hope it does for your son's sake!



He has a DAS. The old GAC helped much more in the summer. For example, at the GMR they'd take us in a side door near the pre-show screen (of course, this was prior to FP). For SWW, the DAS can't be used for any of the shows. GAC couldn't be used for any of the celebrity shows either. (Maybe that changed with FP+ for the shows last year?) DAS can't be used for character M&G, but with the stamp he had prior for SWW, it did help with character meets.

We'll just play it by ear and see what he can handle show-wise. I have noticed that we do better in the standby line for B&B coming in later than the FP+ line. It takes much longer to scan all the FP+ and much easier to just walk in and sit using standby. Not sure how Star Wars celebs will change that dynamic.

The left side of the theater is set up for FP+ and the right side for standby. First and last rows of the theater for wheel chairs. And the bleachers in the way back for overflow standby.

For character meet and greets, either me or dh will stand in line and the other will bring him back right before it's his time.


----------



## Candleshoe

lovethattink said:


> First and last rows of the theater for wheel chairs.


I /thought/ I'd remembered sitting up front in a wheelchair.
Our very first visit, we were camping at Ft. Wilderness, and I took a tumble with my bike at the pool and tore a ligament in my knee.   So I was mostly in a manual wheelchair, though we sprung for an ecv one day (we were pretty broke back then!).   It was hard b/c DD was still stroller bound and DH couldn't push both of us.  On the manual she'd sit in my lap. 
Anyway, I remember being up close when 4 for a Dollar came out.  

We haven't rewatched the show since.


----------



## lovethattink

lovingeire said:


> AAAAAAHHHHH…you guys, my son's school just notified me his pre-K graduation is May 31st…the day we are supposed to check in and our first SWW day!  (We were going to check in early am then head to the park.)  I am freaking out!  I don't think we can skip the graduation, even though it's just pre-K.  We'll go to Disney again, but he'll never have this cute little ceremony again.  So on the phone with Disney to shift our trip a day and now scrambling for some ADRs!



It's a major milestone!  My son loved his and his kindergarten graduation. The ceremony was nothing spectacular,  but every school year since he asks when he can wear his cap and gown. 

I do understand your being torn. My son is in a special needs theater group and his show is May 14 and 15. I have Thurs to Mon booked at Disney.  Thankfully, we live close enough we can do it all. So Thurs am, we check in. Go to GG. Leave and head back home. Dh to work, ds to the theater.  Then back to Disney to sleep, or drive back in the am. Then repeat for Friday.  Sat and Sun are definitely SWW days! Check out Monday. 



AuntieK said:


> Oh, I can relate to this too.  Sounds like me when we had the snow day that killed my plans for SWW on a Friday.  My dad now needs eye surgery and the earliest date he can get is during our trip.  Now my mom might have to back out.  Trying not to panic over that yet because I'm hoping (for the sake of his health) that he can get in earlier.



I hope the timing and your dad's surgery all work in his favor.


----------



## lovethattink

Candleshoe said:


> I /thought/ I'd remembered sitting up front in a wheelchair.
> Our very first visit, we were camping at Ft. Wilderness, and I took a tumble with my bike at the pool and tore a ligament in my knee.   So I was mostly in a manual wheelchair, though we sprung for an ecv one day (we were pretty broke back then!).   It was hard b/c DD was still stroller bound and DH couldn't push both of us.  On the manual she'd sit in my lap.
> Anyway, I remember being up close when 4 for a Dollar came out.
> 
> We haven't rewatched the show since.



Sure miss 4 for a dollar.  They haven't been there in years.

It was a cool winter.  We've gone to B&B a couple times in recent months.


----------



## yulilin3

$ for a dollar was the best...funny thing is that my son now works for and is close friends with one of the guys 
Super talented group.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

the DAS isn't accepted for character lines unless they also have fastpass available for that line. What really does is give you the option of waiting somewhere else besides in the line and then you can enter through the Fastpass line. Standing in line and then bringing the child in when you get close is a good way to do it.


----------



## pookadoo77

lovingeire said:


> AAAAAAHHHHH…you guys, my son's school just notified me his pre-K graduation is May 31st…the day we are supposed to check in and our first SWW day!  (We were going to check in early am then head to the park.)  I am freaking out!  I don't think we can skip the graduation, even though it's just pre-K.  We'll go to Disney again, but he'll never have this cute little ceremony again.  So on the phone with Disney to shift our trip a day and now scrambling for some ADRs!



What are your new dates in case someone has ADRs to cancel?


----------



## lovingeire

June 1-7. We just shifted a day. Thanks for asking!

With a the move I am for sure canceling our galactic breakfast on 5/30 at 9:25am. Our reservation is for 5. If anyone is interested in trying to grab it let me know and we can coordinate!


----------



## lovethattink

MakiraMarlena said:


> the DAS isn't accepted for character lines unless they also have fastpass available for that line. What really does is give you the option of waiting somewhere else besides in the line and then you can enter through the Fastpass line. Standing in line and then bringing the child in when you get close is a good way to do it.



At least in the past, none of the SW characters had FP+ options. I wouldn't expect them this year either.


----------



## lovethattink

New menu at Studio Catering

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...atering-company-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## eschil

lovingeire said:


> June 1-7. We just shifted a day. Thanks for asking!
> 
> With a the move I am for sure canceling our galactic breakfast on 5/30 at 9:25am. Our reservation is for 5. If anyone is interested in trying to grab it let me know and we can coordinate!




I have some reservations for that week that I need to cancel but just haven't had the time. However, mine are four people. Not sure if that would help you. I have both the galactic breakfast and Jedi Mickey.


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> I went the 5pm Beauty and the Beast show this past Sunday and the sun comes in from behind you. The wheelchair area on top is in full sun at that time, meaning that while sitting on the top rows of the theater you'll have the sun beating down on your back. I'll go to an earlier show to compare and I'll report back, maybe take a couple of pictures



sigh, I understand that they would like as many people to be able to enjoy the shows as possible but the theater gets sweltering imo.  The accessible spots get a bit more breeze but when it rains also tends to get very wet.  Have always wondered why they didn't do something to fix that design flaw.

on a positive note, I noticed that ADR slots for SW breakfast @ SciFi had a few openings our week.  was able to switch days around but still hoping for one on day we were going to spend in the park that trip.


----------



## jennab113

For the Galactic Gathering, I don't have to be there right at 10, right? I can go in any time during the event?


----------



## lovethattink

jennab113 said:


> For the Galactic Gathering, I don't have to be there right at 10, right? I can go in any time during the event?




Right. It's drop in. However,  they don't release a character, artist signing,  or Ashley Eckstein signing times until that day.


----------



## lovingeire

eschil said:


> I have some reservations for that week that I need to cancel but just haven't had the time. However, mine are four people. Not sure if that would help you. I have both the galactic breakfast and Jedi Mickey.



@eschil not sure if it would either, although our youngest is 1 so he doesn't take up a lot of space and we could probably easily squeeze him into a booth or whatever with us.  Ideally I'm looking for Jedi Mickey on the 1st or 6th and a Galactic Breakfast on the 5th or 6th.  Not to be picky or anything, but I'm trying not to completely change my whole schedule/ADR's around if I can help it.


----------



## alayne

Hi SW Fans,

I haven't been able to keep up with the thread like I want too because of this thing called "life". LOL Our 60 day mark is Friday and I can book our FPs. Have they added the shows to FP yet? If not is it easier to just not make any FP for that day until the shows are released or should I try to get something and then change it? 

I'm sure I have missed a lot by not reading everything - I do check the first post daily for new information. 

Thanks for the info. Everyday gets me one day closer to Disney!


----------



## lovethattink

alayne said:


> Hi SW Fans,
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up with the thread like I want too because of this thing called "life". LOL Our 60 day mark is Friday and I can book our FPs. Have they added the shows to FP yet? If not is it easier to just not make any FP for that day until the shows are released or should I try to get something and then change it?
> 
> I'm sure I have missed a lot by not reading everything - I do check the first post daily for new information.
> 
> Thanks for the info. Everyday gets me one day closer to Disney!



I'm waiting till the shows are released. We don't plan to ride attractions.


----------



## jennab113

lovethattink said:


> Right. It's drop in. However,  they don't release a character, artist signing,  or Ashley Eckstein signing times until that day.


 Hmm, thanks. I found an 8:45 BOG breakfast, so I probably wouldn't be there until 10:30ish with eating and switching parks. But Ashley is a priority for me and I don't want to risk missing out on her. And i don't want to rush through breakfast and not enjoy it.


----------



## CinderElsa

lovingeire said:


> @eschil not sure if it would either, although *our youngest is 1 so he doesn't take up a lot of space and we could probably easily squeeze him into a booth or whatever* with us.  Ideally I'm looking for Jedi Mickey on the 1st or 6th and a Galactic Breakfast on the 5th or 6th.  Not to be picky or anything, but I'm trying not to completely change my whole schedule/ADR's around if I can help it.


The concern wouldn't be only comfortable seating, but also fire code, and even a little head still counts as a head.


----------



## williamscm3

How hard will it be to try to leave the park after the 9:00 fantasmic show on a Sunday night during SWW? We will be watching the fireworks on the Friday before, and will have a really early wake up time the next morning...so after fantasmic we need to make our way to the buses...is this going to be a hard task? There isn't an exit anywhere else in HS is there?


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> How hard will it be to try to leave the park after the 9:00 fantasmic show on a Sunday night during SWW? We will be watching the fireworks on the Friday before, and will have a really early wake up time the next morning...so after fantasmic we need to make our way to the buses...is this going to be a hard task? There isn't an exit anywhere else in HS is there?


When leaving the theater stay on your left side, there will be two ways of leaving. The right side will be the same one you came into the theater, the left side will take you thru the backstage area. They will most likely open the gates and you will exit directly to the front of the park by Crossroads


----------



## lovethattink

williamscm3 said:


> How hard will it be to try to leave the park after the 9:00 fantasmic show on a Sunday night during SWW? We will be watching the fireworks on the Friday before, and will have a really early wake up time the next morning...so after fantasmic we need to make our way to the buses...is this going to be a hard task? There isn't an exit anywhere else in HS is there?



Stay to the left as you exit. Hopefully, the exit to the Crossroads Mickey sign will be open and you can exit through that instead of ending up near Beauty and the Beast. But it will be a mass exodus from the show.


----------



## lovethattink

Didn't see your post @yulilin3  Great minds think alike and that must be a good plan


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Didn't see your post @yulilin3  Great minds think alike and that must be a good plan


Yep  I was at F! on Sunday and they opened the Crossroads gate, I'm sure they'll open it during sww


----------



## lovethattink

jennab113 said:


> Hmm, thanks. I found an 8:45 BOG breakfast, so I probably wouldn't be there until 10:30ish with eating and switching parks. But Ashley is a priority for me and I don't want to risk missing out on her. And i don't want to rush through breakfast and not enjoy it.



We got there about 10:30am last year. There was no line for checking in for our credentials. But when we went inside, the merchandise line was probably an hour long! I wanted to check out every thing and take my time. I tried on some Her Universe clothes. We picked out a few things we wanted and the characters all came out. So we got in the character line with our merchandise. Took pics and went back to shopping. At some point we left for lunch and came back. We didn't do any artist signings, but we did get in Ashley's line. @alayne was right in front of us and our boys were playing with the storm troopers. They said she'd only sign Her Universe stuff, but she signed something else for @alayne and a HU hang tags for us and another non-Disney, non-HU related item.


----------



## tinkerpea

yulilin3 said:


> basically. Merchandise should still be available for regular SWW but these bags are on the top of many peoples lists. If Disney is smart they are producing more as we speak
> and Ebay people are already capitalizing on it
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40|R40&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=star+wars+weekends+2015&_pgn=2&_skc=50&rt=nc



I'll be there for the first wk end do you think there is any chance if I make this my first stop that I'll have a chance of getting the wristlet or the small bag, not sure I want to pay $500 just to get in with the chance, when I could spend that on merchandise.


----------



## mamadragona

I thought I had "watch thread" clicked, but I didn't, and now I'm so behind!!!

Okay so, I'll be the first to admit, I'm the one most excited about SWW.  My husband will go along with whatever, but my 7 year old son is not the fan I am.  He knows the difference between ST and SW, and tolerates me to a point.  My daughter (5) is all princesses (though she loved big hero 6). 

Anyway, are there any shows that are entertaining enough for that age to be trying to get in on? I actually think the symphony of the stars will be a favorite because they love the SW music. We did get H&V too.

Gonna break these Vans in beforehand:
https://instagram.com/p/0q4JO_Mc8M/


----------



## tinkerpea

Are you go


The Sunrise Student said:


> I am one of those crazy enough to pay 250 to buy more crap, and get those damn lightsaber Magic Bands!
> 
> I got an e-mail the other day stating that they still had those bags available for pre-order, so they might still have them when SWW begins... forgive me, not sure what weekend you are going, but if you are going during the first weekend I wouldn't give up hope, I think they might have some left.
> 
> I will defiantly be posting live on this thread as well as my trip report (link in signature) details of things... I will be sure to keep my eye out on the quantities of those bags while I am there



Are you going to the gathering? I'm so torn, we're from the uk, and all my husband wanted last trip was to go to starwars wk end, and get the red band they had,
Unfortunately he ended being deployed right over our trip, and we had to cancel everything until July,
We have three boys and they was really upset, but just wanted their dad home safe, they was great about the trip being cancelled, even our twins birthday disney cruise was cancelled ( would have been our first one) so I don't know what to do for the best, it's hubby's birthday and my 30t,  however it's alot of money just to get a band and a bag


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerpea said:


> I'll be there for the first wk end do you think there is any chance if I make this my first stop that I'll have a chance of getting the wristlet or the small bag, not sure I want to pay $500 just to get in with the chance, when I could spend that on merchandise.


Are you talking first Friday? Then yes, maybe there's a chance. Of you are going first Friday Will be a merchandise line formed outside next to the lines for celebrities. They do this every first Friday. Then the merchandise line goes in first and they walk you to Darths Mall so you'll miss the opening stormtroopers skit and any chance for being first for characters or. Jta. Be aware that you'll probably spend, depending on where you are in line, anywhere from 30 minutes to a couple of hours. If you have any additional questions let me know


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> I thought I had "watch thread" clicked, but I didn't, and now I'm so behind!!!
> 
> Okay so, I'll be the first to admit, I'm the one most excited about SWW.  My husband will go along with whatever, but my 7 year old son is not the fan I am.  He knows the difference between ST and SW, and tolerates me to a point.  My daughter (5) is all princesses (though she loved big hero 6).
> 
> Anyway, are there any shows that are entertaining enough for that age to be trying to get in on? I actually think the symphony of the stars will be a favorite because they love the SW music. We did get H&V too.
> 
> Gonna break these Vans in beforehand:
> https://instagram.com/p/0q4JO_Mc8M/


Are you talking star wars or regular shows?


----------



## mamadragona

Star Wars, specifically.  Really, anything I might want to FP that isn't out yet.  I already put a FP in for Star Tours.  (Going on May 16th).​


----------



## jtowntoflorida

eschil said:


> I have some reservations for that week that I need to cancel but just haven't had the time. However, mine are four people. Not sure if that would help you. I have both the galactic breakfast and Jedi Mickey.



I really need the Jedi Mickey meal at H&V on the 5th if you've got one and are willing to coordinate.  We have 4 people.



lovingeire said:


> @eschil not sure if it would either, although our youngest is 1 so he doesn't take up a lot of space and we could probably easily squeeze him into a booth or whatever with us.  Ideally I'm looking for Jedi Mickey on the 1st or 6th and a Galactic Breakfast on the 5th or 6th.  Not to be picky or anything, but I'm trying not to completely change my whole schedule/ADR's around if I can help it.



I have Jedi Mickey on the 6th that I won't use if I can get an ADR for it on the 5th instead.  I also have one on the 7th that I'll cancel once I get the 5th taken care of.  Again, mine is for 4 people, though, and I'm pretty sure they make you include an infant in your headcount due to the firecode.

We also had to change our plans by a day thanks to Delta changing its flight schedule, and the 5th was the only day I didn't make any SWW ADRs on!


----------



## eschil

Sorry. I don't have a H&V for June 5. I have June 2 & 3


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> Star Wars, specifically.  Really, anything I might want to FP that isn't out yet.  I already put a FP in for Star Tours.  (Going on May 16th).​


Do they watch Star Wars Rebels at all? If they are not fans they won't really like any of the shows. If they watch Rebels then they might be interested in Behind the Force. On the first page there's a description of each show, you can also look for videos on youtube.


----------



## yulilin3

TBT time...these are all the celebs we met in 2012
Nika Futterman voice of Asajj, Michounne Boirriague -Aurra Sing, Catherine Taber-voice of Padme, Silas Carson-Nute Gunray/Ki-Adi-Mundi, James Arnold Taylor-Voice of Obi Wan, Dee Bradley Baker-Voice of all the Clones, Andy Secombe-Watto, Ashley Eckstein-Voice of Ahsoka, Tom Kane-voice of Yoda


----------



## yulilin3

semi-related to SWW:
http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...esort-including-sponsorship-of-star-tours.htm
We saw the headphones last year inside Darth's Mall and they were very cool. Now we know they will be back with a 2nd edition


----------



## lovethattink

2012 was our favorite SWW! Nika Futterman and Ashley Eckstein changed my son's life that year. Nika put a microphone up to him to make a wookie sound. Without hesitation and loud enough he probably didn't need a microphone,  let unleashed his inner wookie.  Later that day, Ashley told us we really should look into theater classes for this child. We followed her advice and live theater has been life changing for him!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jennab113 said:


> Hmm, thanks. I found an 8:45 BOG breakfast, so I probably wouldn't be there until 10:30ish with eating and switching parks. But Ashley is a priority for me and I don't want to risk missing out on her. And i don't want to rush through breakfast and not enjoy it.



My plan is to make it there by 11 do you are not alone.... I land in orlando at 7:40 and will check into my hotel first before I go. People have told me characters don't start right off the bat so you probably will be ok!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> semi-related to SWW:
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...esort-including-sponsorship-of-star-tours.htm
> We saw the headphones last year inside Darth's Mall and they were very cool. Now we know they will be back with a 2nd edition



Interesting.... a good sound system for the ride would be great! Just hope they keep good quality going!


----------



## wdhinn89

yulilin3 said:


> Do they watch Star Wars Rebels at all? If they are not fans they won't really like any of the shows. If they watch Rebels then they might be interested in Behind the Force. On the first page there's a description of each show, you can also look for videos on youtube.


Really!  SOTS too?  I did not know this! 

Wait, rereading this again do you mean all the shows are based on Star War Rebel and if you are not a fan of that show the SWW shows will not be liked or do you mean not a fan of the Star War movies in general?


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> Really!  SOTS too?  I did not know this!


You know your children the best. SotS is set up like a Q&A there are some videos shown of the movie was made (from the particular actor/actress visiting) some funny moments that JAT throws in but it's pretty much the more "adult" of all the SWW shows.
Now if Ray Park is here when you visit and your son likes playing with lightsabers or likes Darth Maul then Visit to the Maul is good


----------



## lovethattink

Kids are picked throughout the day to participate in Visit to the Maul. Last year Ray Park, himself, asked ds. It made it even more special!!


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> Really!  SOTS too?  I did not know this!
> 
> Wait, rereading this again do you mean all the shows are based on Star War Rebel and if you are not a fan of that show the SWW shows will not be liked or do you mean not a fan of the Star War movies in general?


On the first page there's info on each show.
Behind the Force is all about Rebels
SotS is with the 2 visiting SW actors
Obi Wan is about the career of JAT and his experiences voicing thousands of characters
Visit to the Maul Ray Park shows his martial arts techniques and kids picked during the day get to go on stage and learn a martial arts routine
My Short Story: the life of Warwick Davis told by him using people from the audience to play different members of his family and friends


----------



## msmama

I didn't want to reply to the big long thread with pictures, but yulilin, was that the whole 4/5 weeks or one weekend?  

(I keep telling myself that I'm not interested in celebs, yet keep asking questions about them).  

I have the R2 shirt for this year, but it'd look better on me if I lost a few more lbs.    I kicked the diet and exercise into high gear just to look better in SW shirts for SWW.  I guess whatever motivation works though, right?


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> I didn't want to reply to the big long thread with pictures, but yulilin, was that the whole 4/5 weeks or one weekend?
> 
> (I keep telling myself that I'm not interested in celebs, yet keep asking questions about them).
> 
> I have the R2 shirt for this year, but it'd look better on me if I lost a few more lbs.    I kicked the diet and exercise into high gear just to look better in SW shirts for SWW.  I guess whatever motivation works though, right?


this was the whole 4 weekends. My kids and I split and each of us got to meet who we wanted (notice my son picked Michonne, Aurra Sing, I wonder why) I also dragged my son for Silas Carson because we had 2 items we wanted signed.


----------



## wdhinn89

yulilin3 said:


> You know your children the best. SotS is set up like a Q&A there are some videos shown of the movie was made (from the particular actor/actress visiting) some funny moments that JAT throws in but it's pretty much the more "adult" of all the SWW shows.
> Now if Ray Park is here when you visit and your son likes playing with lightsabers or likes Darth Maul then Visit to the Maul is good


I am a different poster.  lol  My family loves SW but does not know anything about the TV show
I will stick with the one show.  SOTS


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> I am a different poster.  lol  My family loves SW but does not know anything about the TV show


  sorry for the confusion...geez, I must be really out of it today. Ok, yeah, Rebels is only featured during Behind the Force. ALl the other shows are based on the SW movies


----------



## jennab113

lovethattink said:


> We got there about 10:30am last year. There was no line for checking in for our credentials. But when we went inside, the merchandise line was probably an hour long! I wanted to check out every thing and take my time. I tried on some Her Universe clothes. We picked out a few things we wanted and the characters all came out. So we got in the character line with our merchandise. Took pics and went back to shopping. At some point we left for lunch and came back. We didn't do any artist signings, but we did get in Ashley's line. @alayne was right in front of us and our boys were playing with the storm troopers. They said she'd only sign Her Universe stuff, but she signed something else for @alayne and a HU hang tags for us and another non-Disney, non-HU related item.





The Sunrise Student said:


> My plan is to make it there by 11 do you are not alone.... I land in orlando at 7:40 and will check into my hotel first before I go. People have told me characters don't start right off the bat so you probably will be ok!


Thanks, ladies!  I actually found an 8:20 BOG this morning, so I snatched that up.  That way I won't be rushed and can enjoy BOG, then fight to get out of MK while everyone else is coming in lol.  Do you remember if Ashley's husband David was there last year?  I was a big fan of his for a while, so it would be really cool to meet him.


----------



## HCinKC

Gosh, I was thinking we'd skip all the shows because ODS wouldn't be interested. I was just watching a YouTube of Behind the Force, and I think he would like it. I also think he'd like the Ray Park show if he comes the weekend we are there. I can get away without a BtF FP+? But I would probably need one for VttM? Since I have us park hopping, that would really throw a wrench into my FP+ plans if the show is in the evening like previous years. Curses, curses! Sigh.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Gosh, I was thinking we'd skip all the shows because ODS wouldn't be interested. I was just watching a YouTube of Behind the Force, and I think he would like it. I also think he'd like the Ray Park show if he comes the weekend we are there. I can get away without a BtF FP+? But I would probably need one for VttM? Since I have us park hopping, that would really throw a wrench into my FP+ plans if the show is in the evening like previous years. Curses, curses! Sigh.


BtF is easier to get into. Last year people were reporting being able to go into BtF 15 min before the show, but remember last year no one knew who these characters were so this year it might be more popular. Def. need one for VttM though


----------



## yulilin3

Having the hardest problem making Sabine's holsters...we are going to try using cardboard and then covering it with pleather...any ideas??


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> Having the hardest problem making Sabine's holsters...we are going to try using cardboard and then covering it with pleather...any ideas??



Cardstock? It might be more pliable then cardboard since it's thinner, but will still be stiff. Then use fabric glue on the pleather


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Having the hardest problem making Sabine's holsters...we are going to try using cardboard and then covering it with pleather...any ideas??


How about using a milk or soup container? Like the aseptic packaging that organic soups and almond milk come in? Cover that with the pleather. Would that be large enough?


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> Having the hardest problem making Sabine's holsters...we are going to try using cardboard and then covering it with pleather...any ideas??


Use either posterboard or thin crafting foam or combination thereof. The crafting foam is a bit more durable particularly in Florida humidity but the posterboard is cheaper.

I want the FtF packages to be announced so I know if I want to hang onto HV or go with FtF. I also desperately need the celeb schedule so I can shedule my work. Boss may not love me if I schedule all the weekends off in advance but it may come to that.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

@yulilin3 have you ever heard of stabilizing interface? It is the kind of material put into hat brims and what not (I use it in my Imperial Officer Brims) this would work great for your purposes. You should be able to get it at any fabric store. It is more durable than foam and cardboard, and flexible!


----------



## slaveone

The Sunrise Student said:


> @yulilin3 have you ever heard of stabilizing interface? It is the kind of material put into hat brims and what not (I use it in my Imperial Officer Brims) this would work great for your purposes. You should be abel to get it at any fabric store. It is more durable than foam and cardboard, and flexible!


Forgot about the interfacing. It works nicely if what I am thinking of is the iron on version.


----------



## TLMcMarks

We will be going to HS June 12 to enjoy Star Wars weekend.  I've made reservations and such.  My question is, is there a hard ticket for Star Wars, or do we just use our park ticket for that day?  It just dinged on me, we may need a separate ticket. Thanks!


----------



## BrittneyMarie

Oh my goodness, I feel like I've been checking here 10 times a day looking for FtF info. come onnnnnnnnn Disney!


----------



## slaveone

TLMcMarks said:


> We will be going to HS June 12 to enjoy Star Wars weekend.  I've made reservations and such.  My question is, is there a hard ticket for Star Wars, or do we just use our park ticket for that day?  It just dinged on me, we may need a separate ticket. Thanks!


Just your park ticket. Though celebrity autographs require fast passes that you line up for at godawful hours in the dark for depending on the celebrity. FP+ is also big recommended if you want to see SotS.


----------



## lovethattink

jennab113 said:


> Thanks, ladies!  I actually found an 8:20 BOG this morning, so I snatched that up.  That way I won't be rushed and can enjoy BOG, then fight to get out of MK while everyone else is coming in lol.  Do you remember if Ashley's husband David was there last year?  I was a big fan of his for a while, so it would be really cool to meet him.



David was there working.

The two of them are wonderful people. Both being locals they know lots of the guests. We saw them a bunch of times during SWW.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

slaveone said:


> Forgot about the interfacing. It works nicely if what I am thinking of is the iron on version.



either the iron on version or the regular because they can sew threw it, especially if she is using pleather to cover it!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

BrittneyMarie said:


> Oh my goodness, I feel like I've been checking here 10 times a day looking for FtF info. come onnnnnnnnn Disney!



I am with you there, even though we know there is a hang up on who will be there at least the can do is offer this package.... it doesn't matter whose there, it's to see the parade and the fireworks with goodies!


----------



## lovethattink

@jennab113

David wasn't part of the M&G, but Ashley had called him from back stage to come out and say hi. As you can tell, ds was in his glory!


----------



## TLMcMarks

slaveone said:


> Just your park ticket. Though celebrity autographs require fast passes that you line up for at godawful hours in the dark for depending on the celebrity. FP+ is also big recommended if you want to see SotS.


Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

@lovethattink the star struck face


----------



## lovingeire

I posted in the May thread, but due to our shift in trip dates we are dropping our Hollywood & Vine Jedi Mickey diner with Fantasmic at 6:05pm on 5/31.  Sadly, we'll only have one SWW now instead of two.  But got to pass on the magic this morning with my Galactic breakfast so hoping to do the same with the Jedi Mickey dinner!  If you're interested, PM me.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> @lovethattink the star struck face



They truly have been so wonderful to him over the years.


----------



## elphie101

Hi all!

We'll be down during SWW for the first time over the weekend of May 29th-31st. We won't actually make it on property until close to midnight on the 29th, so our only options are the 30th and/or the 31st to go to DHS. DH is the big Star Wars fan, I'm completely neutral, and he has decided he's only interested in checking out Darth's Mall - no characters, no celebrities, no motorcade, no theater shows, no fireworks. Just check out the merchandise and then leave. Since he's the fan, I say it's his call 

With all that in mind, when do you think we should plan to head to Studios, Saturday or Sunday? Would we be crazy to go on Saturday? I was hoping to take advantage of the low crowds at MK because of the 7pm close on the 31st. Thoughts or tips? I assumed we would arrive for rope drop, what time would you suggest if we're going to head straight to Darth's Mall?


----------



## yulilin3

elphie101 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We'll be down during SWW for the first time over the weekend of May 29th-31st. We won't actually make it on property until close to midnight on the 29th, so our only options are the 30th and/or the 31st to go to DHS. DH is the big Star Wars fan, I'm completely neutral, and he has decided he's only interested in checking out Darth's Mall - no characters, no celebrities, no motorcade, no theater shows, no fireworks. Just check out the merchandise and then leave. Since he's the fan, I say it's his call
> 
> With all that in mind, when do you think we should plan to head to Studios, Saturday or Sunday? Would we be crazy to go on Saturday? I was hoping to take advantage of the low crowds at MK because of the 7pm close on the 31st. Thoughts or tips? I assumed we would arrive for rope drop, what time would you suggest if we're going to head straight to Darth's Mall?


if you're just doing Darth's Mall anytime is fine, it's usually emptier first thing in the morning (only weekend 1 is crazy in the morning) If you want to take advantage of the early opening time for the park get there by 7:30am and you can go straight to Darth's Mall


----------



## Skywise

[Creaks open the door and peeks, checks the board... closes the door.]  

(I was trying to find a YouTube clip from ST:TNG to put here that reminded me of checking for FtF but can't find it - There's a scene where the transporter is broken and the engineer is beaming up a crate to see if it's working just as Picard walks in to check the status -
"Just wanted to check how things are going?"
Crate appears on the transporter pad completely dilapidated and broken.
Picard does a 180 and walks out without missing a beat
"Excellent, excellent - carry on."


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Skywise said:


> [Creaks open the door and peeks, checks the board... closes the door.]
> 
> (I was trying to find a YouTube clip from ST:TNG to put here that reminded me of checking for FtF but can't find it - There's a scene where the transporter is broken and the engineer is beaming up a crate to see if it's working just as Picard walks in to check the status -
> "Just wanted to check how things are going?"
> Crate appears on the transporter pad completely dilapidated and broken.
> Picard does a 180 and walks out without missing a beat
> "Excellent, excellent - carry on."



Yeah this place is a shambles of people on pins and needles waiting for any type of news!


----------



## yulilin3

It's always like this in March, people are just so eager to finalize all of their plans being so close. Remember last year we saw the big announcements of celebrities and FtF April 23 and 24, so....


----------



## Ninja Mom

The Sunrise Student said:


> Yeah this place is a shambles of people on pins and needles waiting for any type of news!



Amen sistah!
It could be awhile before the information we are looking for comes out.






At least the chatter is entertaining and this picture  \/ \/ \/  is priceless! 






~NM


----------



## Astylla

I JUST now snagged a May 14th 10:35am Star Wars Galactic breakfast and my ONLY concern is being so late will we miss seeing any or all the characters ? Anyone else with experience or insight on this ? I have been hunting for this reservation the last few days and didn't want to chance not doing it at all..still searching for an earlier time ( my preference) but since we may never be back during the event am willing to chance it if needed. Thank you in advance !


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> It's always like this in March, people are just so eager to finalize all of their plans being so close. Remember last year we saw the big announcements of celebrities and FtF April 23 and 24, so....
> 
> View attachment 84437 View attachment 84438




This goes along with them waiting until after SWC to make announcements... because of whatever they are going to announce during SWC.



yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 84437 View attachment 84438



My 501st Character is Dark Side for a reason...   would have kicked me to the curb long ago. I have none of this patience you speak of


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Astylla said:


> I JUST now snagged a May 14th 10:35am Star Wars Galactic breakfast and my ONLY concern is being so late will we miss seeing any or all the characters ? Anyone else with experience or insight on this ? I have been hunting for this reservation the last few days and didn't want to chance not doing it at all..still searching for an earlier time ( my preference) but since we may never be back during the event am willing to chance it if needed. Thank you in advance !



EDIT _Wait 14th is a Thursday, prior to the event... there will be no character out for SWW except for in the restaurants with the special__ SWW Character meals AND inside the Galactic Gatherings event. HOWEVER_ Last year at Scifi breakfast we not only got the opening picture with Darth Vader and Boba Fett we got pictures inside with Stormtroopers, Jawas, and Greedo


----------



## yulilin3

@Astylla exactly what @The Sunrise Student said. If you're there before the park opens you can get Chewbacca, Chipwoks and maybe a couple of more characters before breakfast but will miss the parade


----------



## Astylla

The Sunrise Student said:


> You will miss getting a good spot for the parade, however if I were you I would go like up for Chewie right when park opens and that will get something done prior to breakfast. Last year at Scifi breakfast we not only got the opening picture with Darth Vader and Boba Fett we got pictures inside with Stormtroopers, Jawas, and Greedo



May 14th is a Thursday and we aren't super concerned about the parade ( if it's even going on that day/other meet and greets in park) but more concerned about the actual breakfast itself and seeing the characters inside that are there/any interaction being the breakfast "ends" at 11am. I appreciate your insight though


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Astylla said:


> May 14th is a Thursday and we aren't super concerned about the parade ( if it's even going on that day/other meet and greets in park) but more concerned about the actual breakfast itself and seeing the characters inside that are there/any interaction being the breakfast "ends" at 11am. I appreciate your insight though



@Astylla I edited my first answer when I realized this was a Thursday reservation... have no fear, they have dun characters walking around during your meals as well as the picture they take of you with Vader and Fett in the beginning when you first arrive.


----------



## yulilin3

Astylla said:


> May 14th is a Thursday and we aren't super concerned about the parade ( if it's even going on that day/other meet and greets in park) but more concerned about the actual breakfast itself and seeing the characters inside that are there/any interaction being the breakfast "ends" at 11am. I appreciate your insight though


OMG didn't check the date. Yeah there's nothing else sww related going on.
You'll be able to see the characters don't stay about that


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> @Astylla exactly what @The Sunrise Student said. If you're there before the park opens you can get Chewbacca, Chipwoks and maybe a couple of more characters before breakfast but will miss the parade



@yulilin3 I whoopsed when I first answered I didn't realize it was a Thursday reservation  I fixed my answer.... I need to read more carefully... too much multi tasking on my end


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> @yulilin3 I whoopsed when I first answered I didn't realize it was a Thursday reservation  I fixed my answer.... I need to read more carefully... too much multi tasking on my end


Yeah, I didn't check either


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah, I didn't check either



 at least it wasn't just me


----------



## Astylla

Haha no worries , I had figured it was a misunderstanding which is why I added the Thursday to it. I am SO excited and think I might try and keep this a secret from the hubby , as of last night he knows I was looking to no avail..or so he thinks muaha.

I'll still be on the hunt for an earlier reservation but I am seriously STOKED about this now. We booked our trip 5 days ago and I have managed by some small miracle to snag Jedi Mickey Fantasmic , Star Wars Galactic Breakfast , BOG dinner ( thanks to the cancellation boards) , BOG breakfast and BOG lunch today phew ! I love the DIS ! I'm in California so typically on that side but am enjoying my WDW planning !


----------



## HCinKC

My DH and ODS will be at the Thursday breakfast at 10:40.  I had read somewhere that being towards the end can be nice because the characters aren't as rushed to keep moving through people. *shrug* As long as ODS gets his pics, I'm not worried!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Astylla said:


> Haha no worries , I had figured it was a misunderstanding which is why I added the Thursday to it. I am SO excited and think I might try and keep this a secret from the hubby , as of last night he knows I was looking to no avail..or so he thinks muaha.
> 
> I'll still be on the hunt for an earlier reservation but I am seriously STOKED about this now. We booked our trip 5 days ago and I have managed by some small miracle to snag Jedi Mickey Fantasmic , Star Wars Galactic Breakfast , BOG dinner ( thanks to the cancellation boards) , BOG breakfast and BOG lunch today phew ! I love the DIS ! I'm in California so typically on that side but am enjoying my WDW planning !



VERY AWESOME! You must now run to Disney and recharge your magic wand! I have noticed that those from CA and use to Disneyland get in a bit of a shock when they find out us WDW planners start planing  6 plus months in advance and make dinning reservations 180 days out. When starting to make my dinning reservations for Disneyland trip I noticed they didn't even have park hours yet listed until 60 days out let along reservation slots for meals... Very eye opening!


----------



## coluk003

I don't think this has been asked but in the 215 pages I'm sure it has. Has Disney in the past announced when the Fp for these shows will open or is a "omd I was looking at my Fp selection and saw the shows were open".  I'm sure it's the later.

And glad I found out star tours is not tier one


----------



## Itinkso

@Astylla: SciFi won't be changing over for lunch until after 12:00. You'll have plenty of time to watch the complete SW movie clips as well as meeting all the roaming characters.


----------



## coluk003

Things are very different her. It seems the powers that be in dl try to get every penny out of someone. From what I'm told wdw doesn't raise their prices based on occupancy if the standard is 100 buck it's 100 today or 6 months from now as long as the standard is still open. Disneyland does not do this, their rates go up constantly based on occupancy. The dl portion I know to be true, I never tracked wdw reservations when I had access to them.


----------



## jennab113

lovethattink said:


> @jennab113
> 
> David wasn't part of the M&G, but Ashley had called him from back stage to come out and say hi. As you can tell, ds was in his glory! View attachment 84390


That is soooo cute! That's basically what my face would look like too.   I'm a huge baseball fan and tend to get more fangirly about baseball players than about celebrities.


----------



## Astylla

HCinKC said:


> My DH and ODS will be at the Thursday breakfast at 10:40.  I had read somewhere that being towards the end can be nice because the characters aren't as rushed to keep moving through people. *shrug* As long as ODS gets his pics, I'm not worried!



How awesome yay ! Yeah I've heard that too on various posts , as it's just DH and I I'm not super worried especially since the Darth Vader photo op appears to be with Photopass at the entrance. That is awesome.



The Sunrise Student said:


> VERY AWESOME! You must now run to Disney and recharge your magic wand! I have noticed that those from CA and use to Disneyland get in a bit of a shock when they find out us WDW planners start planing  6 plus months in advance and make dinning reservations 180 days out. When starting to make my dinning reservations for Disneyland trip I noticed they didn't even have park hours yet list until 60 days out let along reservation slots for meals... Very eye opening!



I seriously feel like I should buy a lottery ticket LOL. I'm from Florida originally but haven't stepped foot in MK for 10 years and the other parks for 20 years . 
DH went once as a kid..and spent the entire trip sick in his hotel room so we are considering this our first trip to WDW 
I haven't been back since it was MGM studios..so.yeaaah..lol.

I am a serious planner and this trip has been postponed 2 years for various reasons so we had an opportunity to pull the trigger around 60 days out and no regrets. Honestly I am amazed how lucky I've gotten but I also have been checking no less than 10 times a day but I'm very OCD about it hehe. The only thing I'm still trying to secure is the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party but nabbed up the Illuminations one and did get a FP+ for festival of fantasy parade and wishes fireworks if all else fails.

I love this thread so much good information too !!


----------



## Astylla

Itinkso said:


> @Astylla: SciFi won't be changing over for lunch until after 12:00. You'll have plenty of time to watch the complete SW movie clips as well as meeting all the roaming characters.



OH thank you that helps so much ! I am so used to DL where lunch starts immediately at 11am regardless.


----------



## Itinkso

Astylla said:


> OH thank you that helps so much ! I am so used to DL where lunch starts immediately at 11am regardless.


I'll add you to the Roll Call if you'd like to post your dates. I couldn't figure out your days other than your SciFi breakfast.


----------



## Astylla

Itinkso said:


> I'll add you to the Roll Call if you'd like to post your dates. I couldn't figure out your days other than your SciFi breakfast.



Oh of course !

May 9th - 15th at POP Century

May 13th - Jedi Mickey Fantasmic H&V 

May 14th - Star Wars Galactic Breakfast

Thanks for everything !


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Astylla said:


> Oh of course !
> 
> May 9th - 15th at POP Century
> 
> May 13th - Jedi Mickey Fantasmic H&V
> 
> May 14th - Star Wars Galactic Breakfast
> 
> Thanks for everything !



You will have to create a trip report with your views of WDW compared to DL as well as how thing went for you... I plan to add that to my CA trip report as well, seeing all the differences I plan to comment on them in my CA trip report as well as how things went!


----------



## Astylla

The Sunrise Student said:


> You will have to create a trip report with your views of WDW compared to DL as well as how thing went for you... I plan to add that to my CA trip report as well, seeing all the differences I plan to comment on them in my CA trip report as well as how things went!



I definitely will ! We are DL passholders and live about 6 hours away so go several times a year at minimum. I love Disney so I am embracing the differences but do like to read comparisons too. I can't wait ahhhhh!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Astylla said:


> I definitely will ! We are DL passholders and live about 6 hours away so go several times a year at minimum. I love Disney so I am embracing the differences but do like to read comparisons too. I can't wait ahhhhh!!



You are?!?! Pretty please go out to my trip report (already started mine for CA and for SWW) http://www.disboards.com/threads/su...-disney-star-wars-celebration-report.3393055/ and give me any tips for CA/DL I haven't been to DL since the 80s and my BF has never been...


----------



## yulilin3

@Astylla are you going for the Diamond Celebration kick off event? It looks amazing, and only $100. Compared to the Galactic Gathering here, at $250 for what you get the 60th celebration is a steal


----------



## Astylla

The Sunrise Student said:


> You are?!?! Pretty please go out to my trip report (already started mine for CA and for SWW) http://www.disboards.com/threads/su...-disney-star-wars-celebration-report.3393055/ and give me any tips for CD/DL I haven't been to DL since the 80s and my BF has never been...



I will check that out now and try to help the best I can !



yulilin3 said:


> @Astylla are you going for the Diamond Celebration kick off event? It looks amazing, and only $100. Compared to the Galactic Gathering here, at $250 for what you get the 60th celebration is a steal



Unfortunately not and it definitely IS a steal , just won't work with the date. I'm not too sad though because this WDW trip has been 2 years in the making and it's in part celebrating the life of my late mother who ingrained my love for Disney.
I was last at the MK 10 years ago a few days after her funeral because that's how she lived and loved Disney.
I just got lucky and married a Disney crazed person like me that understands and spoils me


----------



## jthornton94

Add me to the Star Wars fans impatiently waiting for release of the Feel the Force package.  Of course, I didn't know anything about it until I caught up on this topic yesterday.  We will be there May 26-30.  Our daughter has a Girl Scout class at Epcot on Friday and Saturday will be all about HS!  This is our third SWW.  So excited about the new additions for us.  We already have our Galactic reservations.  Hoping to surprise hubby with the FtF package.  I surprised him with the carbonate figure the first year they offered it.  Tomorrow is our Fast Pass ressie day.  So ready to have it all planned.  

I have a friend who works as a concierge, but she has heard nothing about FtF.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Astylla said:


> I will check that out now and try to help the best I can !



thank you 




Astylla said:


> Unfortunately not and it definitely IS a steal , just won't work with the date. I'm not too sad though because this WDW trip has been 2 years in the making and it's in part celebrating the life of my late mother who ingrained my love for Disney.
> I was last at the MK 10 years ago a few days after her funeral because that's how she lived and loved Disney.
> I just got lucky and married a Disney crazed person like me that understands and spoils me



Awwww


----------



## yulilin3

Astylla said:


> I will check that out now and try to help the best I can !
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not and it definitely IS a steal , just won't work with the date. I'm not too sad though because this WDW trip has been 2 years in the making and it's in part celebrating the life of my late mother who ingrained my love for Disney.
> I was last at the MK 10 years ago a few days after her funeral because that's how she lived and loved Disney.
> I just got lucky and married a Disney crazed person like me that understands and spoils me


That's a great way to keep her spirit alive


----------



## Astylla

yulilin3 said:


> That's a great way to keep her spirit alive



Absolutely - I can think of nothing better and can't imagine not enjoying my love of Disney. I drive some people crazy but i'm happy and that's all she ever wanted


----------



## Koh1977

lovethattink said:


> New menu at Studio Catering
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...atering-company-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



The pulled pork sandwich looks really good!


----------



## Koh1977

lovethattink said:


> I'm waiting till the shows are released. We don't plan to ride attractions.



I was thinking of waiting, but will the Tier 2 ride FPs still be available do you think?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

@lovethattink and @Koh1977 we booked our FP already knowing that we will have to alter them later when the shows come out.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Whew! I haven't had a chance to get on the boards in a couple days, so had my reading cut out for me.

@yulilin3 saw your post about checking out the B&B theater and sun - position will probably be much different in May-June, so maybe it'll be better? You can check sunset times and get a feel for the position of the sun then versus now. Sorry, I'm a field biologist, so conditions like tides, sun, etc. are at the forefront of my mind.

Having patience, but May feels so far away!


----------



## yulilin3

Please take this as a rumor until Disney confirms:
The parade will be at 11 am this year....plan according


----------



## msmama

My cousin just posted on FB today that they announced the Star Wars Character meals a year ago today.  So really we should all be thankful that we know as much as we do now!!

Sunshine Student - My son and I went to Disneyland last year (instead of WDW).  It was SO MUCH more relaxing than a WDW trip!!


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Please take this as a rumor until Disney confirms:
> The parade will be at 11 am this year....plan according



Good thing I made the breakfast RSVPs at 9am... Still going to be tight though if it's another celeb special weekend...


----------



## ArielRae

I know stars of the saga is popular but which of these two would you FP?

Obi-wan and beyond or an ewoks tale?


----------



## Astylla

msmama said:


> My cousin just posted on FB today that they announced the Star Wars Character meals a year ago today.  So really we should all be thankful that we know as much as we do now!!



I read that when researching reviews today! That just seems so crazy to me especially since because of my over planning and re-checking I nabbed both Jedi Mickey and Star Wars Galactic breakfast in the last 24 hours. I saw some dates and times that won't work us the week of May 10th if anyone is looking for Jedi Mickey and one or two galactic breakfast ( I have two I will be posting in the cancellation board soon) .Seriously check , recheck and check some more. I just grabbed about 15 minutes ago a much earlier Galactic Breakfast reservation this way that actually worked out better for us.


----------



## ConnieB

ArielRae said:


> I know stars of the saga is popular but which of these two would you FP?
> 
> Obi-wan and beyond or an ewoks tale?



Ewoks tale.....


----------



## slaveone

Ewoks tale. Warwick Davis is amazingly awesome.


----------



## yulilin3

ArielRae said:


> I know stars of the saga is popular but which of these two would you FP?
> 
> Obi-wan and beyond or an ewoks tale?


Assuming Warwick Davis is coming the weekend you're here, you should FP his show


----------



## williamscm3

jtowntoflorida said:


> I really need the Jedi Mickey meal at H&V on the 5th if you've got one and are willing to coordinate.  We have 4 people.
> 
> I have one for the 5th of June at 7:10 for 4 if your interested?


----------



## HCinKC

Itinkso said:


> I'll add you to the Roll Call if you'd like to post your dates. I couldn't figure out your days other than your SciFi breakfast.



This reminds me. I changed our Jedi Mickey to Friday, the 15th...not sure if the roll call thread has that or Monday the 18th. I can go check, but I was already in this thread lol.


----------



## Koh1977

I have a 7:15pm Jedi Mickey H&V dinner for May 31st for 6 people to cancel.  PM to coordinate!


----------



## mamadragona

Thanks!  Do you think it is worth FP symphony of the stars (if that is available)?  I am not sure I want to splurge for the FtF package.  I'd have to see details.


----------



## lovethattink

mamadragona said:


> Thanks!  Do you think it is worth FP symphony of the stars (if that is available)?  I am not sure I want to splurge for the FtF package.  I'd have to see details.


There wasn't a fp+ for it. FTF and VIP were only way to get a reserved area.


----------



## yulilin3

7 weeks to go


----------



## mamadragona

Thanks!  Good to know!   Whereabouts in the park is the parade?


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> Thanks!  Good to know!   Whereabouts in the park is the parade?


in the past it has started near the entrance , comes down Hollywood Blvd and ends at the stage in front of Great Movie Ride. Read the first post for more specifics...BTW love your username


----------



## The Sunrise Student

msmama said:


> Sunshine Student - My son and I went to Disneyland last year (instead of WDW).  It was SO MUCH more relaxing than a WDW trip!!



We aren't going to be relaxing, on convention days, but it does give me hope that on convention days we will actually be able to do a little bit


----------



## mamadragona

yulilin3 said:


> in the past it has started near the entrance , comes down Hollywood Blvd and ends at the stage in front of Great Movie Ride. Read the first post for more specifics...BTW love your username



Thanks!

I've never even been to WDW before, never mind SWW, so it is a lot to process.  Thanks for taking the time (all of you) to answer so many questions!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

mamadragona said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've never even been to WDW before, never mind SWW, so it is a lot to process.  Thanks for taking the time (all of you) to answer so many questions!



Please ask away, planning for WDW is an adventure in and of itself... and I will warn you be careful because it is addicting


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've never even been to WDW before, never mind SWW, so it is a lot to process.  Thanks for taking the time (all of you) to answer so many questions!


some people find it helpful to watch videos of the different experiences you want to do at WDW on youtube.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> some people find it helpful to watch videos of the different experiences you want to do at WDW on youtube.


This is what I did. I have been several times as a single adult, but this will be my first trip with kids (and DH has never been). I had to watch rides again with my oldest son in mind. Plus, it was fun to refresh my Disney memory since it has been about 6 years since my last trip. (Which was also DL not W, W is more like 10 years. Lots has changed!) This is everyone's first SWW, so I also watched bits of the SW shows which helped me decide we will spend our time other ways. As obsessed as he is with SW, I don't think my 6yo will sit through them (unless Ray Park does his show).


----------



## HCinKC

JTA question...we are going to do it on Thursday to avoid the madness that will be the first weekend! I have been looking at a map on Google Earth trying to pinpoint how we get to signups. It shows JTA right next to Star Tours. Is that where sign ups are?  It is a MUST DO, so we will be at HS plenty early, probably stupid early because DH is adamant. Fine with me since I'd love to get the 9:20 or 10:10 show. So, I just want to be sure I know exactly where to head, assuming they don't change it.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> JTA question...we are going to do it on Thursday to avoid the madness that will be the first weekend! I have been looking at a map on Google Earth trying to pinpoint how we get to signups. It shows JTA right next to Star Tours. Is that where sign ups are?  It is a MUST DO, so we will be at HS plenty early, probably stupid early because DH is adamant. Fine with me since I'd love to get the 9:20 or 10:10 show. So, I just want to be sure I know exactly where to head, assuming they don't change it.


No the sign ups are between Superstar Television Theater (old AIE theater soon to be Hyperion theater) and ABC SOund Studio Theater (old Sounds Dangerous) When you enter the park if there are no CM directing you towards it, walk down Hollywood Blvd, turn left on Vine St toward Indiana Jones theater, walk past Indi and you'll see the sign up area


----------



## yulilin3

In this map it's where the Cinderella preview is. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hollywood-studios/maps/


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> No the sign ups are between Superstar Television Theater (old AIE theater soon to be Hyperion theater) and ABC SOund Studio Theater (old Sounds Dangerous) When you enter the park if there are no CM directing you towards it, walk down Hollywood Blvd, turn left on Vine St toward Indiana Jones theater, walk past Indi and you'll see the sign up area


Ok, thanks! So there are generally CMs directing traffic? I assumed there would be folks around, but just in case, I wanted to know where I was going. Super!


----------



## CJK

Hi all!  What time of day do the celebrities usually sign autographs?  I know you have to line up before park opening to get fast passes, but I wondered what time they usually sign?  I'm wondering if it's difficult to secure a fast pass time that doesn't interfere with other plans such as the Star Wars breakfast, parade, afternoon shows, etc..


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Hi all!  What time of day do the celebrities usually sign autographs?  I know you have to line up before park opening to get fast passes, but I wondered what time they usually sign?  I'm wondering if it's difficult to secure a fast pass time that doesn't interfere with other plans such as the Star Wars breakfast, parade, afternoon shows, etc..


here's last years schedule
http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-star-wars-weekends-2014-tips-and-tricks.3183780/


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> here's last years schedule
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-star-wars-weekends-2014-tips-and-tricks.3183780/



Great, thank you!!  So much to do.......so little time! LOL


----------



## yulilin3

that's why I always say: plan for more than one day and if you can't do more than one then don't overplan your one day or you'll feel completely burned down and not happy. So prioritize


----------



## jesemeca

I was wondering if anyone knows of a good place to find plus size Star Wars shirts. I'm have trouble finding some cute options. I mainly just come across men's shirts.


----------



## yulilin3

jesemeca said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of a good place to find plus size Star Wars shirts. I'm have trouble finding some cute options. I mainly just come across men's shirts.


Her Universe
Tee Fury
Hot Topic
make sure to measure yourself and check each sites size charts. Her Universe tends to run small, I usually buy a size up from them


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Tee Public, Red Bubble, Designs by Humans, Snorg, Woot all sell some pretty cute designs for women that you can put on a "mens cut" shirt if their womens sizes don't fit you. I've ordered from several of these and they are all good quality. 
As someone with a larger upper half I sometimes get "stuck" having to order a mens small so I'm always on patrol for cute shirts that will fit me properly


----------



## Cluelyss

jesemeca said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of a good place to find plus size Star Wars shirts. I'm have trouble finding some cute options. I mainly just come across men's shirts.


This site has a good selection in larger sizes:

http://www.shirts.com/star-wars-tshirts-polos-and-hoodies.html?f=a:2;t:1015;


----------



## peterb

i apologize for entering my question here,but i could not find out how to add a question.
myself, my son and a friend are at SWW june 5,6,7
on friday my son wants to ride aero and i can't do roller coasters anymore.
we will be a rope drop, and i was thinking if i go to chewie and send him to aerosmith and then wait for him at chewie, letting people pass me until he arrives, would people in line get upset when he arrives and we stay in line. also he long do you think it would take for him to ride and make it over to chewie. thanks..peter


----------



## CinderElsa

peterb said:


> i apologize for entering my question here,but i could not find out how to add a question.
> myself, my son and a friend are at SWW june 5,6,7
> on friday my son wants to ride aero and i can't do roller coasters anymore.
> we will be a rope drop, and i was thinking if i go to chewie and send him to aerosmith and then wait for him at chewie, letting people pass me until he arrives, *would people in line get upset when he arrives and we stay in line*. also he long do you think it would take for him to ride and make it over to chewie. thanks..peter


Wouldn't bother me in the slightest. YMMV, but I've found the SWW crowd to be a kind & relaxed bunch.


----------



## yulilin3

Was bored so grabbed these x wings we made for free last year at Darth's Mall and glued them to hair clips...what do you guys think? I'm also adding one to a headband


----------



## CinderElsa

yulilin3 said:


> Was bored so grabbed these x wings we made for free last year at Darth's Mall and glued them to hair clips...what do you guys think? I'm also adding one to a headband


Love those!


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> Was bored so grabbed these x wings we made for free last year at Darth's Mall and glued them to hair clips...what do you guys think? I'm also adding one to a headband


Cute. I am hoping for Lego to have the build it again.


----------



## yulilin3

Here's the headband. One weekend we were there there was no one building so we made six


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> Here's the headband. One weekend we were there there was no one building so we made six


I thought I was bad the day I made three. Hehe.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> I thought I was bad the day I made three. Hehe.


yeah I know what you mean. My daughter and I both made 1 and we were just talking about how cool that you could build and take home a free lego from Disney and the guy in charge of it told us: please go ahead and do as many as you'd like.
We didn't waste a second


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> yeah I know what you mean. My daughter and I both made 1 and we were just talking about how cool that you could build and take home a free lego from Disney and the guy in charge of it told us: please go ahead and do as many as you'd like.
> We didn't waste a second



Wait something free at Disney? That's unheard of. No but seriously they let you take the Legos home for free?


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> Wait something free at Disney? That's unheard of. No but seriously they let you take the Legos home for free?


I know they surprise you sometimes 
They have had a little lego building station (about 6 steps to build an x-wing) inside Darth's Mall and it's your to keep. Hopefully it returns this year


----------



## lovethattink

Somewhere on the DIS there is a freebie thread. Chocolate at Ghirardelli's, drinks at Club Cool, etc.

The Lego store at DTD often has free builds. We haven't been to one in a while, but the are usually marked on their calendar.


----------



## HCinKC

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Tee Public, Red Bubble, Designs by Humans, Snorg, Woot all sell some pretty cute designs for women that you can put on a "mens cut" shirt if their womens sizes don't fit you. I've ordered from several of these and they are all good quality.
> As someone with a larger upper half I sometimes get "stuck" having to order a mens small so I'm always on patrol for cute shirts that will fit me properly



I have ordered a lot of shirts from Woot. I love the designs (all submitted by "regular" people), and the quality of both men's and women's tees is great. In fact, I have to really reign myself in from not ordering from them all. the. time. I actually prefer the men's over the women's. I like a boxy cut for a printed tee, the hourglass cut for plain shirts. I have S and M in men's and M women's cut. I normally wear a size 6-8, and I prefer the fit of a men's M. The women's M is fine, but, like I said, I like a boxy cut for printed shirts. I would say they run true to size (how I would expect a generic M to fit), and their size chart is accurate. They sometimes run tanks and sweatshirts, but they offer "made to order" tees in almost everything with a small section that is "out of print".



slaveone said:


> Cute. I am hoping for Lego to have the build it again.


Hold up...was this at HS? We do the monthly mini build at the Lego store. ODS loves it!
ETA: I see it's at Darth's Maul, or was. Nice! I hope they do it again!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> Here's the headband. One weekend we were there there was no one building so we made six



Was this at Darth's mall?  My son would love this!!   What exactly was it?
Never mind I read more of the post and found the answer!  Got ahead of myself. Very cool that it's free!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Was this at Darth's mall?  My son would love this!!   What exactly was it?


six mini stations(with all the legos) that you would go around and get one piece at a time to build your x wing. It was tucked in a corner so it was a small area. Some days it would have a line but the day we did it there was no one there.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> six mini stations(with all the legos) that you would go around and get one piece at a time to build your x wing. It was tucked in a corner so it was a small area. Some days it would have a line but the day we did it there was no one there.


Thanks!! DS will love this if they bring it back this year.  He loves all things legos. That's pretty cool that it was free.


----------



## R2D2

Was there a set time for the Troopers and Boba Fett roaming on the main stage last year?  Was it throughout the day or more at regular intervals like a character meet or show would be?  Or was it just the one appearance?


----------



## yulilin3

R2D2 said:


> Was there a set time for the Troopers and Boba Fett roaming on the main stage last year?  Was it throughout the day or more at regular intervals like a character meet or show would be?  Or was it just the one appearance?


it was only in the morning before the parade.
They would alternate between the troopers and Bobba starting around 8:30am they didn't really release a schedule for it


----------



## R2D2

yulilin3 said:


> it was only in the morning before the parade.
> They would alternate between the troopers and Bobba starting around 8:30am they didn't really release a schedule for it


Thanks as always!


----------



## fitzpat

Dear Disney and Star War fans, I apologize but I seriously have some newbie questions.  I am a HUGE Disney fan and go several times a year.  However, I just happen to be in the Orlando area for May the 4th and.... nearly died when I made the connection.  I have never, ever been to a Star War event at Hollywood studios.  I will not be there during the weekends but I assume some things are still available.  So here are my newbie questions - -what the heck is FTF that everyone is sooo excited about AND, are we allowed to come in costume?  To avoid having to post this painful questions, I did do a search, but it appears that everyone but me knows what FTF is and while people speak of costumes, I just want to make sure so I don't embarrass myself. TIA!


----------



## hydrotony

ArielRae said:


> I know stars of the saga is popular but which of these two would you FP?
> 
> Obi-wan and beyond or an ewoks tale?



Ewoks tale. JAT always seems to be there but Warrick isn't always certain.


----------



## jennab113

Jedi Knight and TIE fighter Pilot to premiere at D-Tech Me!

Also, for those wondering, D-Tech Me appointments can be made now: "Guests can book their experience by calling 407-WDW-TECH (407-939-8324) starting March 26. We will only offer the experience during _Star Wars_ Weekends 2015 (May 15 – 17, May 22-24, May 29-31, June 5-7, and June 12-14). Guests attending the Galactic Gathering event on May 14 will be some of the first individuals to experience _Star Wars_ – D-Tech Me this year."


----------



## yulilin3

fitzpat said:


> Dear Disney and Star War fans, I apologize but I seriously have some newbie questions.  I am a HUGE Disney fan and go several times a year.  However, I just happen to be in the Orlando area for May the 4th and.... nearly died when I made the connection.  I have never, ever been to a Star War event at Hollywood studios.  I will not be there during the weekends but I assume some things are still available.  So here are my newbie questions - -what the heck is FTF that everyone is sooo excited about AND, are we allowed to come in costume?  To avoid having to post this painful questions, I did do a search, but it appears that everyone but me knows what FTF is and while people speak of costumes, I just want to make sure so I don't embarrass myself. TIA!


Maythe 4th is not really celebrated that much. Last year a couple of characters were out for meet and greets and some shirts and pins were offered.
FtF Feel the Force is a package that was offered last year only during SWW that includes parade and fireworks viewing and a dessert party
You can go in with costume on the 4th but unless something bigger for that day is announced you'll be one of the few in costume


----------



## mexxican

jennab113 said:


> Jedi Knight and TIE fighter Pilot to premiere at D-Tech Me!


Just saw that on Twitter...decisions.


----------



## R2D2

jennab113 said:


> Jedi Knight and TIE fighter Pilot to premiere at D-Tech Me!
> 
> Woo!  Finally, some awesome news.


----------



## hydrotony

fitzpat said:


> Dear Disney and Star War fans, I apologize but I seriously have some newbie questions.  I am a HUGE Disney fan and go several times a year.  However, I just happen to be in the Orlando area for May the 4th and.... nearly died when I made the connection.  I have never, ever been to a Star War event at Hollywood studios.  I will not be there during the weekends but I assume some things are still available.  So here are my newbie questions - -what the heck is FTF that everyone is sooo excited about AND, are we allowed to come in costume?  To avoid having to post this painful questions, I did do a search, but it appears that everyone but me knows what FTF is and while people speak of costumes, I just want to make sure so I don't embarrass myself. TIA!



Read Page 1.


----------



## mexxican

$119.95 now instead of $99.95


----------



## jennab113

mexxican said:


> Just saw that on Twitter...decisions.


 I know!  I was sold on getting the X-wing Pilot, but the Jedi is amazing!  Now I kind of want to do both and I really don't need to.


----------



## yulilin3

* This year, the experience will be located inside Darth’s Mall, near Streets of America across from Studio Catering Company.*

so basically we have confirmation that Darth's Mall will indeed be a multiple room area. It looks like D Tech Me will be in the store between Studio Catering Co quick service and the Monsters Inc meet and greet. The rest should consist of the old AFI store (recently used as Oakens) and the Backlot Tour Prop Shop.
The booking opened yesterday so if anyone is interested it's time to book to guarantee you get the time slot that works with your schedule


----------



## yulilin3

First post updated with info on D Tech Me


----------



## mexxican

Anyone able to get a Dtech reservation? I don't know if it was my party (2+1) or magical upgrades but I couldn't get anything 5/15 pm or 5/16 am


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> Anyone able to get a Dtech reservation? I don't know if it was my party (2+1) or magical upgrades but I couldn't get anything 5/15 pm or 5/16 am


wait, you called and it was all booked up for those days already?


----------



## mexxican

The lady said I was her first call but the system didn't have any availability? I'm on hold now checking for availability for just 1 person, but my estimated 6 minute hold time is now 31+


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> The lady said I was her first call but the system didn't have any availability? I'm on hold now checking for availability for just 1 person, but my estimated 6 minute hold time is now 31+


yeah, sounds right  they are never prepared when things are announced, and by the wording of it they started taking calls yesterday for it. Be patient they'll get you in


----------



## Magic Magic

I got through, but agent seems to be having difficulty making an actual reservation for 6/14. On hold again... Nothing available in morning.    Got 'em for 9 and 10!


----------



## markmcalear

I just got 2 for 6:50pm and 2 for 7pm on 15th May


----------



## mmafan

NO>>> d-tech for the first weekend.......all booked up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OZMom

mmafan said:


> NO>>> d-tech for the first weekend.......all booked up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Well that settles that question then  I step away from the boards for a few hours and all the D-Tech gets booked up!!! This is why I'm developing a habit


----------



## mexxican

I was able to get a 1adult/1child at 4:30 and 1 adult reservation at 4:40 both on 5/15, don't know why the first lady didn't try splitting it up that way


----------



## cw1380

Hi all, been following this post for a while, first time posting. Just to let you know, the soon to be Wife and I managed to snag a reservation on 5/16 in the afternoon. This was after 30+ mins of holding and the rep searching hour by hour, but we got it! It seems like the reservation system might be a bit wacky, so keep hunting! Good luck!


----------



## OhioWDWDuo

mmafan said:


> NO>>> d-tech for the first weekend.......all booked up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What?!?!  We were just discussing which figurines to do... Could it be booked for the entire weekend that quickly?


----------



## yulilin3

cw1380 said:


> Hi all, been following this post for a while, first time posting. Just to let you know, the soon to be Wife and I managed to snag a reservation on 5/16 in the afternoon. This was after 30+ mins of holding and the rep searching hour by hour, but we got it! It seems like the reservation system might be a bit wacky, so keep hunting! Good luck!


 I agree for everyone on hold right now keep trying


----------



## mmafan

after 4 calls I got my reservations but split between 2 days........keep calling it just took about 2hrs to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

I don't want to scare anyone but this might be how they will do FtF...in years past they always announced D Tech Me saying in (future date) the booking will be open and by doing it that way it crashed the system.
This might be there way to just spring it on us and not having everyone calling at the same time..


----------



## disneydad1976

I was able to make a reservation for may 15th just now after being hung up on by the lady after she was telling me they are not taking reservations for them yet but I called back and was able to get it for the first Friday and she gave me a bunch of times to choose so they are available


----------



## Marthasor

I was able to get two D-Tech reservations for 11:50 on 5/23!  Now just waiting for Feel the Force, I hope!


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> I don't want to scare anyone but this might be how they will do FtF...in years past they always announced D Tech Me saying in (future date) the booking will be open and by doing it that way it crashed the system.
> This might be there way to just spring it on us and not having everyone calling at the same time..


............they were very uninformed about this on the phone the first person was like we don't do that call 4079398324 and when I told her that's the number she answered she was like shocked than transferred me else where


----------



## mmafan

disneydad1976 said:


> I was able to make a reservation for may 15th just now after being hung up on by the lady after she was telling me they are not taking reservations for them yet but I called back and was able to get it for the first Friday and she gave me a bunch of times to choose so they are available


...what time????????


----------



## disneygrandma

OK....now panicking.  Can't find the D-Tech ph #.  Would appreciate it if someone would post the #.  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> ............they were very uninformed about this on the phone the first person was like we don't do that call 4079398324 and when I told her that's the number she answered she was like shocked than transferred me else where


it happens every year... they are never ready or informed.


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> OK....now panicking.  Can't find the D-Tech ph #.  Would appreciate it if someone would post the #.  Thanks!


4079398324


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> I don't want to scare anyone but this might be how they will do FtF...in years past they always announced D Tech Me saying in (future date) the booking will be open and by doing it that way it crashed the system.
> This might be there way to just spring it on us and not having everyone calling at the same time..



I just called to make sure FTF was bookable yet too...it's not! But I just needed their reassurance lol I see numerous calls in my future just so they don't sneakily release that one too


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I don't want to scare anyone but this might be how they will do FtF...in years past they always announced D Tech Me saying in (future date) the booking will be open and by doing it that way it crashed the system.
> This might be there way to just spring it on us and not having everyone calling at the same time..



Got this one immediately via notification on Twitter app. BUT... One problem: they need to create an iPhone that can chase its owner down and tap them on the shoulder when a tweet comes in...


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> I just called to make sure FTF was bookable yet too...it's not! But I just needed their reassurance lol I see numerous calls in my future just so they don't sneakily release that one too


I've been calling 3 times a week and as you can see they will not know anything about it until DPB releases the info, I don't blame anyone being paranoid about it though.


----------



## mmafan

ssssssssssoooooooooooo I called again and got may 15...after being told 4 times no times available..........so just keep calling.......


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> I've been calling 3 times a week and as you can see they will not know anything about it until DPB releases the info, I don't blame anyone being paranoid about it though.


And I keep checking via my source and no mention of FTF at all. SWW CMs were informed of specific roles today so that is the only big news in the Entertainment area of SWW.


----------



## disneygrandma

I also called about FtF,  CM tried to say that HS doesn't even offer Premium pkg's...only dessert options available are at MK!  Guess nothing is being booked for FtF yet.


----------



## tschaan

Just to clarify. This is my first trip with 2 kids.  Can one adult accompany 2 kids to sign up for Jedi Training Academy?  I'm assuming yes since some people obviously have more than 2 children to sign up but I just want to make sure that the other adult can go jump onto Chewie's line while I take the boys to JTA?


----------



## mmafan

tschaan said:


> Just to clarify. This is my first trip with 2 kids.  Can one adult accompany 2 kids to sign up for Jedi Training Academy?  I'm assuming yes since some people obviously have more than 2 children to sign up but I just want to make sure that the other adult can go jump onto Chewie's line while I take the boys to JTA?


YES>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## yulilin3

tschaan said:


> Just to clarify. This is my first trip with 2 kids.  Can one adult accompany 2 kids to sign up for Jedi Training Academy?  I'm assuming yes since some people obviously have more than 2 children to sign up but I just want to make sure that the other adult can go jump onto Chewie's line while I take the boys to JTA?


yes no problem


----------



## disneydad1976

mmafan said:


> ...what time????????


I choose 1:00 but she offered 10:00 am   4:00 and 5:00 also


----------



## slaveone

I don't need a personalized action figure but oh to be a tie fighter pilot. If they bring out Mandalorian armour I am so so sunk.


----------



## jimim

Just so I got this right.  The ftf packages are booked through ding when opened up?

My fast passes are for April 13th ish.  I forgot exact date but the Star Wars stuff won't be in the choices yet correct?  

Jim


----------



## disneygrandma

Was on hold about 12 mins for D-Tech.  I could only get Fri evening on May 29th. (3 people)  Nothing for Sat am, May 30th. which is what I was hoping for.  CM told me that they started booking these yesterday, and there's hardly any openings left.   I can't believe that there wasn't any chatter somewhere on the DIS, until just a little bit ago, about people being able to book D-Tech me.


----------



## jennab113

I wonder how people knew to book on the 26th. I was on the parks blog when the post went up. I was reading the Trader Sam's post, clicked back to the main page, and there the D-Tech post was. I posted here immediately.


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> Just so I got this right.  The ftf packages are booked through ding when opened up?
> 
> My fast passes are for April 13th ish.  I forgot exact date but the Star Wars stuff won't be in the choices yet correct?
> 
> Jim


Sorry but I'm not sure I understand the question


----------



## yulilin3

Yeah, I don't think they're booked up. It has to be a computer problem or that they haven't released all the dates....anyone doing the vip package did you get a chance to book dtech in advance?


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> Sorry but I'm not sure I understand the question


Sorry two questions.

1.  Number to book the feel the force packages when they open is the wdwdine number correct?

2. Chen I go to book my fast passes in April the Star Wars fast passes for shows/talks won't be available yet correct?

Sorry,
Jim


----------



## jennab113

I got to pick a D-Tech slot during the Galactic Gathering, but nothing was said about it for VIP. My appt is for Thursday the 14th.


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> Sorry two questions.
> 
> 1.  Number to book the feel the force packages when they open is the wdwdine number correct?
> 
> 2. Chen I go to book my fast passes in April the Star Wars fast passes for shows/talks won't be available yet correct?
> 
> Sorry,
> Jim


1.- Last year it was the wdw dine number
2.- no one knows about the sw fp. It could open in May or earlier


----------



## disneygrandma

When I booked VIP, they said that there wouldn't be time to do D-Tech me that morning, but we would be able to talk to someone about what D-Tech was, and could make a reservation to come back & do it at a later time.

When I called a little while ago to book D-Tech, I asked the CM if more slots would open later.  She didn't believe so.  Instead she thought that there weren't going to be as many times available this year. ???


----------



## OhioWDWDuo

OhioWDWDuo said:


> What?!?!  We were just discussing which figurines to do... Could it be booked for the entire weekend that quickly?



Keep calling! I called and could only get 7 pm for the 16th which was not my first choice. I am happy though- better than nothing! Anyway, the CM said bookings were open yesterday. I am doing VIP on the 15th and nothing was said about D-tech (but I also forgot to ask about it when I booked). Good luck to everyone trying to reserve a time!


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> When I booked VIP, they said that there wouldn't be time to do D-Tech me that morning, but we would be able to talk to someone about what D-Tech was, and could make a reservation to come back & do it at a later time.
> 
> When I called a little while ago to book D-Tech, I asked the CM if more slots would open later.  She didn't believe so.  Instead she thought that there weren't going to be as many times available this year. ???


That would make more sense, having less slots


----------



## jennab113

Why would they introduce two new figures but have fewer openings? You have first timers wanting in plus people that already have the others wanting the new ones. I don't know why I am trying to make sense of this.


----------



## coluk003

did they do this at SWC in the past if anyone knows? Im looking at you  @The Sunrise Student     Hopefully will get to say hi in Anaheim


----------



## yulilin3

@jennab113 I stopped trying to make sense of Disney decisions a long time ago


----------



## mexxican

Well the price jumped 20%, so it's not like they'd lose money with fewer slots


----------



## coluk003

I wasnt going to say it. but disney does A LOT of dumb things that are not justified . Heck DL and WDW are run differently


----------



## disneygrandma

Now if this was something having to do with Frozen.....


----------



## Seltzer76

I just made a D Tech Me reservation for my first choice time slot... June 12 at 6pm. Was on hold 15 min.  Would never have thought to call this early if not for this message thread...thank you!


----------



## DisHeels

Glad I found this thread to help start planning our Star Wars weekend.  We are going the last weekend.  I always wanted to carbon freeze myself so I got a reservation for June 12th.  Thanks for all the information everyone.


----------



## Monykalyn

yulilin3 said:


> I know they surprise you sometimes
> They have had a little lego building station (about 6 steps to build an x-wing) inside Darth's Mall and it's your to keep. Hopefully it returns this year


No no no I did NOT see this! My son practically bought out the Lego store last year (thanks Grand parents for the spending money-not sure how many variations we have of R2-although he was quite disappointed to not have an option for Goofy hat like his.)

I was bored at work today so I swear I was peaking at this thread-and still missed all the D tech me stuff!!


----------



## mexxican

I have a FP+ for TSMM from 4:05 to 5:05 and DTech appt at 4:30 & 4:40. Any idea if it's possible?


----------



## jennab113

Yeah, if you get to TSMM at 4, you should be done within 30 minutes.


----------



## tink1953

*When are they going to update the 2015 events and let us know who is going to be there and also when can we get fast passes for the events?*


----------



## coluk003

@tink1953  Probably after the Star wars convention  which is in mid april


----------



## volfan1978

Just called and booked DTech for the wifey on 5/29.  Too bad they don't offer a Princess Leia slave costume figurine...


----------



## mamadragona

Okay, 2 ?s.  Based on current FP, I have Frozen sing along booked to arrive 10-10:15.  Will there be enough time to get out and find a viewing space for the parade?  If so, where would be a good spot nearby?

Next, my husband wants to do some kind of animator studios tour at HS (not sw related).  Do you know what he might be referring to and where it is?

TIA!


----------



## R2D2

mamadragona said:


> Okay, 2 ?s.  Based on current FP, I have Frozen sing along booked to arrive 10-10:15.  Will there be enough time to get out and find a viewing space for the parade?  If so, where would be a good spot nearby?
> 
> Next, my husband wants to do some kind of animator studios tour at HS (not sw related).  Do you know what he might be referring to and where it is?
> 
> TIA!



I think you might be cutting it close. I believe that is a 30 minute or so show (you can verify that on the Disney site). The rumor is that the parade is starting at 11. Even if it is 1130 that may be pretty late.


----------



## Itinkso

mamadragona said:


> Next, my husband wants to do some kind of animator studios tour at HS (not sw related). Do you know what he might be referring


In the Animation Building you can walk through the halls and see some of the animator areas that are just mock-ups. There used to be a guided tour years ago when the animators were located there. They haven't been there for years, sadly.


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> In the Animation Building you can walk through the halls and see some of the animator areas that are just mock-ups. There used to be a guided tour years ago when the animators were located there. They haven't been there for years, sadly.



Now it's just a go in and sit down to watch a little interactive film with Mushu and a cm. 

There is animation academy where you learn to draw a character.  That's right by the exit into the store.

There's also character M&G in the building.  Right now it's Mickey, The Incredibles,  and Hiro and Baymax.


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> Okay, 2 ?s.  Based on current FP, I have Frozen sing along booked to arrive 10-10:15.  Will there be enough time to get out and find a viewing space for the parade?  If so, where would be a good spot nearby?
> 
> Next, my husband wants to do some kind of animator studios tour at HS (not sw related).  Do you know what he might be referring to and where it is?
> 
> TIA!


The frozen sing along will let out at 11. There's no way you'll make it to the parade. Even if it's all 11:30 you'll have a very hard time finding a spot


----------



## JennStars9

I was able to call and get our D-Tech Me booked for 9:30 on 5/29. We are doing the Galactic Breakfast at 8:00. Did I give us enough time? This is our first time for the breakfast.


----------



## alafond83

I'm new to this board and have been lurking and reading all the information available. Thanks to this board I was able to book a Dtech me appt for 5/22 at 10am for my DH. This is our first time going to SWW and I was completely unaware of all the planning it takes. This is my first trip to WDW in over 10 years. I have only been to the MK so I'm in for a treat! DH has been to all the parks but it's been several years. DH is a massive Star Wars fan and would have been completly devastated if he did not get to make these figures. I'm definitely going to keep checking on here for information. 

Weekend also have ADRs for Scifi and H&V on 5/22.


----------



## yulilin3

JennStars9 said:


> I was able to call and get our D-Tech Me book for 9:30 on 5/29. We are doing the Galactic Breakfast at 8:00. Did I give us enough time? This is our first time for the breakfast.


Yes you'll have enough time. After breakfast just exit the restaurant and walk down streets of America and you'll find Darth's Mall all the way down on your right


----------



## pld5

I was able to call last night at 10 to book D-Tech Me on 6/12 at 12:50 and 1pm for the 3 of us.   At first she told me it wasn't available for booking yet, but when I said I thought I saw that it was, she put me on hold to check.  She came back online about 3 minutes later to tell me that she had been given some conflicting information, but was pleased to tell me that she could book our times.   She honestly did not think it was available to book until today, but she was probably the nicest person I have ever spoken with, even at Disney.   I asked about FTF and she said that it is not open yet but they have been told it will be in several days, but they didn't know what exact day yet.

Between this board and my facebook groups, I was given some great information yesterday that allowed us to book D-Tech and get a BOG dinner reservation!   Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm happy to hear all of you got your DTech Me slots...The best way to talk to CM on the phone lines that say that something is booked or unavailable  is to insist that they check, tell them that it was on the Disney Parks Blog. They really don't get a heads up on anything. they log in to their computers and find the information just like you would if you were looking for any Disney ressie on the WDW site. Kill them with kindness and patience.


----------



## slaveone

This is just a theory but I believe once the top level of the parking structure at DtD opens you will be able to see Symphony from the Stars or Frozen fireworks from it. No music of course but will be a beautiful view. I know last year I could watch the fireworks from the Ranchos at Coronado Springs on the upper floor.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> This is just a theory but I believe once the top level of the parking structure at DtD opens you will be able to see Symphony from the Stars or Frozen fireworks from it. No music of course but will be a beautiful view. I know last year I could watch the fireworks from the Ranchos at Coronado Springs on the upper floor.


Best unobstructed view of any DHS fireworks is by the Lake right before you walk under the overpass heading to Boardwalk. Second best spot,  sitting down on the benches by the flag pole, next to the boat dock and Mickey topiary.  Like you said no music but the views are amazing
From the DTD top level you might also be able see Wishes.


----------



## mamadragona

yulilin3 said:


> The frozen sing along will let out at 11. There's no way you'll make it to the parade. Even if it's all 11:30 you'll have a very hard time finding a spot


Darn.  I was assuming this was an outdoor theater and so I was trying to avoid a PM booking.  WWYD?


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> Darn.  I was assuming this was an outdoor theater and so I was trying to avoid a PM booking.  WWYD?


What do you want to do day?


----------



## mmafan

how did everyone do with there D-TECH?????????


----------



## LilKiki

I have a question about what time is best for the Star Wars Galactic Breakfast when my son also wants to do the Jedi training Academy. We want to be in that line right after rope drop correct? So I want a later breakfast? I don't have a reservation yet, but I'm trying to find one with Disney Dinning Buddy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> how did everyone do with there D-TECH?????????


What do you mean?


----------



## yulilin3

LilKiki said:


> I have a question about what time is best for the Star Wars Galactic Breakfast when my son also wants to do the Jedi training Academy. We want to be in that line right after rope drop correct? So I want a later breakfast? I don't have a reservation yet, but I'm trying to find one with Disney Dinning Buddy.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Depending on how far in front you are for jta it can take anywhere from 10 minutes to half an hour. To be safe I would schedule breakfast no earlier than 8:30


----------



## LilKiki

yulilin3 said:


> Depending on how far in front you are for jta it can take anywhere from 10 minutes to half an hour. To be safe I would schedule breakfast no earlier than 8:30



Thanks!!


----------



## cmaee

Thanks for the heads up on the DTech! I was able to get one for my kids on 6/13.


----------



## jennab113

Assuming the show times stay the same as last year, does having FP reservations for TSMM at 4:25 and Star Tours at 5:35 on my VIP tour day make sense? I guess I am also assuming there won't be a 4th show that day. I need to call the VIP line and ask if we'll get in to a potential 4th show if there is one as part of the tour.


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

jennab113 said:


> Assuming the show times stay the same as last year, does having FP reservations for TSMM at 4:25 and Star Tours at 5:35 on my VIP tour day make sense? I guess I am also assuming there won't be a 4th show that day. I need to call the VIP line and ask if we'll get in to a potential 4th show if there is one as part of the tour.



From what I've been researching these seem like perfect times....however I will defer to what the thread experts say 

Please let us know what the VIP line says, I was also wondering about this. It makes a BIG difference as to wether we will need to be scrambling for fastpasses for the 4th show. TIA


----------



## yulilin3

It really depends on there's a fourth show and if you want to see it


----------



## lovethattink

mamadragona said:


> Darn.  I was assuming this was an outdoor theater and so I was trying to avoid a PM booking.  WWYD?



You're going to run into bottlenecks getting out of the theater at that time.  Foot traffic is blocked at Star Tours to let 501st and rebels march.


----------



## markmcalear

Just had to change my 5:30pm ADR at 50s PT to a 3pm late lunch/early dinner so it didnt clash with the only D-Tech ressie I could get on May 15th


----------



## yulilin3

markmcalear said:


> Just had to change my 5:30pm ADR at 50s PT to a 3pm late lunch/early dinner so it didnt clash with the only D-Tech ressie I could get on May 15th


Not watching the SotS show then?


----------



## disneygrandma

I called D-Tech this morning, and was able to book 4 time slots for Sat morning, May 30th.  Plus an additional one for 6:50 Friday evening, May 29th.  These times were not available when I called last evening.

I'm also trying to figure out FP's on our SWW day.  We do have the VIP, which means going to the shows, plus we'll have 2 kids who will want JTA.  Maybe we'll have to try the JTA on Thurs, May 28th, however we have an 8:05 Sci Fi brkfst, and I don't know if we'll get over to the signup area in time.  

This is just way too stressful, trying to figure out FP times when there's so much we don't know yet about SWW.


----------



## chwtom

Tried calling the DTech line this AM--greater than 30 minute wait.  Wondering what the wait will be when Feel the Force comes out!


----------



## Itinkso

*Join the SWW Roll Call!*: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654

Information on SWW DISmeets and *Yulilin's Cantina Meets on Saturday evenings *are in the first post!  Please join before FTF becomes available.


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> I called D-Tech this morning, and was able to book 4 time slots for Sat morning, May 30th.  Plus an additional one for 6:50 Friday evening, May 29th.  These times were not available when I called last evening.
> 
> I'm also trying to figure out FP's on our SWW day.  We do have the VIP, which means going to the shows, plus we'll have 2 kids who will want JTA.  Maybe we'll have to try the JTA on Thurs, May 28th, however we have an 8:05 Sci Fi brkfst, and I don't know if we'll get over to the signup area in time.
> 
> This is just way too stressful, trying to figure out FP times when there's so much we don't know yet about SWW.


What are you wanting to fp on your vip day?


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> What do you mean?


did everone get what they wanted......


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> did everone get what they wanted......


I wasn't  sure...


----------



## chwtom

Does anyone who has done D Tech before have a picture of them with the figurine? Just curious how accurate the representation is.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Thanks to williamscm3, we now have an ADR for H&V on June 5th!

If anyone wants to try to pick up my now unneeded H&V ADRs, let me know.  I'll leave the offer here for a couple days and then post in the June dining cancellation thread on the Restaurants board.  I have ADRs for four people, at 5:55 on June 6th and 5:50 on June 7th.


----------



## Cynister

Just booked D-Tech for 5/23. Got our 1st choice timeslot. Call wait time was only about 10-15 minutes. They tell you to arrive 15 minutes early. The CM did say they will charge you $25 per person for no-shows this year.


----------



## disneygrandma

Last night I booked our FP's, and got GMR  4:00-5:00, ToT  5:15-6:15,  ST 6:15-7:15.  Right now we have VIP booked, so that gives us 2 shows (& hoping for RnRC in between with the tour).
Then we'll have the FP for the 3rd show.  However, not sure if there will be an additional show.  The tour will give us ST, but I know the boys will want to do it again.

At some point in the afternoon, I want to see the characters roaming, or at their M&G's.

Then we also have 4 slots for D-tech, 2 at 6:50 & 2 at 7:00.....which we should be able to do after ST.  I'm thinking after that it might be getting close to the dessert party???  Can't remember exactly what time we're able to start lining up for that.

We will have to fit JTA in either on Thurs or Fri.  Thurs we have the brkfst at 8:05 & the dinner at 6:05, with the first F!  I've also got FP's for TSMM, Frozen & again ST.  (boys can't get enough of ST)  I was hoping to take a swim/rest break on Thurs afternoon.

I'm thinking we will return to SWW on Sat morning to see the Storm-troopers pre-show, in case we miss it with the VIP tour.  Then go see Chewie, followed by D-Tech, if that time works out to be better than Fri evening.  This was suppose to be our EP day, from rope drop on, so we're already cutting in to that & I wouldn't want to wait for JTA or additional characters on  Sat.

So I'm still waiting (like everyone else) to find out who the celebs will be, and a confirmation of parade & show times.  There's even the possibility that we might cancel VIP and go with FtF (if we can get it), because I'm just not crazy about the outside theater for the shows, and in that case I would just FP one show, and forget the others.


----------



## Skywise

From the Symphony in the Sky at FtF


----------



## LumosQ102

Skywise said:


> View attachment 84777
> From the Symphony in the Sky at FtF


That's gorgeous - can't wait to see the fireworks again


----------



## yulilin3

chwtom said:


> Does anyone who has done D Tech before have a picture of them with the figurine? Just curious how accurate the representation is.


----------



## Itinkso

jtowntoflorida said:


> Thanks to williamscm3, we now have an ADR for H&V on June 5th!


Very nice! Updated you on the Roll Call!


----------



## ZachnElli

Just called and DH and I got our D-tech reservations for both of us on 5/31 at noon, the time we requested.  Haven't posted yet this year, just been lurking. We were there last year during Mark Hamill weekend. Spent all day yesterday installing our new dishwasher and missed the D-tech announcement entirely,  so relieved we got in!


----------



## wdhinn89

When shows and times become available, do they show up on the calendar right away or does availability show up on the FP site first and added to calendar later?  Curios to know where I should be looking first thing in the morning.


----------



## Itinkso

wdhinn89 said:


> When shows and times become available, do they show up on the calendar right away or does availability show up on the FP site first and added to calendar later?  Curios to know where I should be looking first thing in the morning.


Last year, they showed up on the Calendar, a Thursday, with available times and the FPs were released a few days later, on a Monday.

To be fair to all the AP holders, FPs more than likely will be released within 30 days or less of the first SW weekend.


----------



## msmama

jennab113 said:


> Assuming the show times stay the same as last year, does having FP reservations for TSMM at 4:25 and Star Tours at 5:35 on my VIP tour day make sense? I guess I am also assuming there won't be a 4th show that day. I need to call the VIP line and ask if we'll get in to a potential 4th show if there is one as part of the tour.


I went by the info I got from the VIP folks and have a TSMM FP for 3:45-4:45.  According to the phone rep the tour should end at about 3:30 (though the tour could technically end once the 2nd show starts, which would have it ending at 4).  I was willing to risk it though.   

Just curious about the D-tech.  Do they have to scan you for every figure you buy or just scan you once and you can buy as many different "you's" as you want.  Do you have to pick now when making the reservations?  Do they keep the scan on file so you can buy a different figure later or is it a one time thing?  Is there a D-tech me "thing" (for lack of a better word and not necessarily star wars) at the parks at other times or is it something they bring out for special events only? Seems like they could make lots of money turning you into your favorite Disney character year round!!


----------



## markmcalear

yulilin3 said:


> Not watching the SotS show then?



No, I'm not too bothered about shows and/or celebs. I mainly like the Star Wars theming and the characters etc. Celebrity culture in UK is way different to US


----------



## markmcalear

chwtom said:


> Does anyone who has done D Tech before have a picture of them with the figurine? Just curious how accurate the representation is.


I dont have a picture of me with my figurines but I can tell you that I thought the carbonite one was a brilliant likeness of me. X-Wing pilot was really good. Storm Trooper was pretty poor. My friend got the same ones and had the same outcome as me.


----------



## Felipe4

Got a D tech appointment to surprise my boyfriend on 1PM the first day we'll be in DHS! We're doing a complete immersion in Star Wars that day with Galactic Breakfast and H&V+Fantasmic! I think I'll end up giving him the figure for his birthday in September 



Itinkso said:


> In the Animation Building you can walk through the halls and see some of the animator areas that are just mock-ups. There used to be a guided tour years ago when the animators were located there. They haven't been there for years, sadly.



I remember that! Last time I went they were working on Mulan! So sad it's not there  I guess since they don't really do 2D much anymore, there isn't a need.


----------



## jennab113

Just got off the phone with the Rob from the VIP tour line who was super chatty.  I love him.   To answer my original question, the tour will include 2 shows and a FP will be provided for a 3rd show.  If there is a 4th show, we'll have to use our own FP for it.

And info that should make everyone else happy - They should be making an announcement in "about a week" that will include celebrities for each weekend, the shows for each weekend, the Feel the Force package, officially announcing the VIP tour, and a "major announcement."  He said that's how it is listed on their info: in quotes "A MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT".  It will all be on the Parks Blog when it's announced.

And just randomly if anyone else has food allergies/restrictions - almost all the TS restaurants are coming out with new menus this summer that will be tailored to different allergies, such as a gluten free menu, a nut free menu, etc, so the chef doesn't have to come out each time.  I'm sure the chef still can if you need something super special, but it should make ordering easier for the most common allergies.


----------



## yulilin3

Thanks for the info @jennab113


----------



## Laura C

jennab113 said:


> And info that should make everyone else happy - They should be making an announcement in "about a week" that will include celebrities for each weekend, the shows for each weekend, the Feel the Force package, officially announcing the VIP tour, and a "major announcement."  He said that's how it is listed on their info: in quotes "A MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT".  It will all be on the Parks Blog when it's announced.


Ooh wonder what this is?! The week won't go quick enough!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jennab113 said:


> And info that should make everyone else happy - They should be making an announcement in "about a week" that will include celebrities for each weekend, the shows for each weekend, the Feel the Force package, officially announcing the VIP tour, and a "major announcement."  He said that's how it is listed on their info: in quotes "A MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT".  It will all be on the Parks Blog when it's announced.



Thx for posting! Now all I need is that phone innovation I talked about... An iPhone that will track me down and tap me on the shoulder when my Twitter alert from the blog comes in...


----------



## mamadragona

Ooh, DD would love Baymax and Hiro M&G...I hope it is there!



yulilin3 said:


> What do you want to do day?



Here's a list I'm working from on another doc:

FP+ Arrive 10:00 - 10:15, show until 11 AM Frozen Sing-along

11 AM, parade, starts at Entrance, goes to Great movie ride. (Shift Frozen?)

Sunset Boulevard
Lunch 11:15-12:00 - Starring Roll - sushi and coffee (later for parade?)

Pixar Place
FP+ 12:00 - 1:00 PM Toy Story Mania

Animation building - courtyard?

X wing Lego build (free) Darth mall

Sunset Boulevard
Snack Anaheim Produce - frozen lemonade and pretzels


Echo lake
Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular
FP+ 4:00 - 5:00 Star Tours
Dinner - Jedi Mickey/Minnie Dinner 5:10 PM


----------



## Itinkso

- changing your Frozen FP would be best
- after TSMM, go to Darth's Mall. Then, go to Animation Building.


----------



## yulilin3

yeah @mamadragona if you want to watch the parade you need to do the sing along at another time.


----------



## Nhebron

Not excited about a 11am parade.  We have breakfast reservation @ 9:20am.  Boo.


----------



## lovethattink

The 11am time slot for the parade worked great for FSF. Areas stayed shaded into the parade start time.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

During SWW do they offer a more extensive list of SW Related face painting?  My son is adamant that he wants to use some of his spending money for face painting (despite being warned it will sweat off in the FL heat/humidity).  What characters do they offer?


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> During SWW do they offer a more extensive list of SW Related face painting?  My son is adamant that he wants to use some of his spending money for face painting (despite being warned it will sweat off in the FL heat/humidity).  What characters do they offer?


They do darth maul and a clone trooper.  Not sure if they'll add anyone else


----------



## Ninja Mom

jennab113 said:


> Just got off the phone with the Rob from the VIP tour line who was super chatty.  I love him.   To answer my original question, the tour will include 2 shows and a FP will be provided for a 3rd show.  If there is a 4th show, we'll have to use our own FP for it.
> 
> And info that should make everyone else happy - They should be making an announcement in "about a week" that will include celebrities for each weekend, the shows for each weekend, the Feel the Force package, officially announcing the VIP tour, and a "major announcement."  He said that's how it is listed on their info: in quotes "A MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT".  It will all be on the Parks Blog when it's announced.
> 
> And just randomly if anyone else has food allergies/restrictions - almost all the TS restaurants are coming out with new menus this summer that will be tailored to different allergies, such as a gluten free menu, a nut free menu, etc, so the chef doesn't have to come out each time.  I'm sure the chef still can if you need something super special, but it should make ordering easier for the most common allergies.



Ok, time for some speculation!

I think that they will announce the Star Wars park expansion and the new name of Hollywood Studios. If we are using Disney logic then the new name of the studios will be "The Great Toy Terror Coaster with Muppets".

*If I had to rename Hollywood Studios I would call it Disney Adventures Park.*

What would you name the park and what do you think the "Major Announcement" is?

~NM


----------



## Itinkso

Ninja Mom said:


> "The Great Toy Terror Coaster with Muppets


I think you meant "The Great Frozen Toy Terror Coaster with Muppets." 

I like "Disney Studios Park."

Major announcement: my guess is the Star Wars land area and a Pixar Place area.


----------



## coluk003

I think its to announce Harrison ford will be at the studios doing a show. I was under the impression the SWLand stuff wasnt supposed to be announced till d23, but ive been wrong before


----------



## ConnieB

coluk003 said:


> I think its to announce Harrison ford will be at the studios doing a show. I was under the impression the SWLand stuff wasnt supposed to be announced till d23, but ive been wrong before



Considering that Harrison is still in the hospital with a broken pelvis, I'm afraid that our hopes of that are dashed.   So I choose to think that he WOULD have been here if not for his plane crash.   Makes me sad, but hopeful for next year.  

Yes, as a matter of fact I do answer when someone calls out "Pollyanna" and your point is?


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> On the first page there's info on each show.
> Behind the Force is all about Rebels
> SotS is with the 2 visiting SW actors
> Obi Wan is about the career of JAT and his experiences voicing thousands of characters
> Visit to the Maul Ray Park shows his martial arts techniques and kids picked during the day get to go on stage and learn a martial arts routine
> My Short Story: the life of Warwick Davis told by him using people from the audience to play different members of his family and friends



I'm almost completely caught up on this thread but this is one of the questions I was trying to figure out. I dont know anything about Rebels and am mostly just a fan of the original movies and books. So it sounds like I should skip Behind the Force, evaluate SotS based on the celebrities (first weekend) and definitely go to Obi Wan and Beyond (and the others if available).

Does that seem right?


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> I'm almost completely caught up on this thread but this is one of the questions I was trying to figure out. I dont know anything about Rebels and am mostly just a fan of the original movies and books. So it sounds like I should skip Behind the Force, evaluate SotS based on the celebrities (first weekend) and definitely go to Obi Wan and Beyond (and the others if available).
> 
> Does that seem right?


BtF is completely based on the animated cartoon, so if you're not interested at all in it I would skip it.  SotS is the really fun, all the celebrities that have come in the past have great stories to tell so I wouldn't miss it if you're a fan of the original movies. Obi Wan is just awesome because JAT is so talented, it really is his life story told using all the different characters he has voices, and there are a lot of them. It has a great nspirational message. This show is the one that has the least SW in it but I recommend it 100%


----------



## yulilin3

I was told by another source (sorry can't even say who) that there will be something big at SWW, it sounds like it'll be linked to SWW itself and not the announcement of SW land (this  already was hinted in 2013 during a D23 event http://www.insidethemagic.net/2013/...13-d23-expo-imagineers-hint-at-whats-to-come/ )
So it sounds like a new show, or celebrity or experience. I don't want to speculate


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> Please take this as a rumor until Disney confirms:
> The parade will be at 11 am this year....plan according



Ok, this is my second big question. Conventional wisdom seems to be line up 90 minutes early for a front row, shady side seat. But a couple hundred posts ago there was a video that clearly showed all the seats full at 10 am for an 11:30 parade. I don't want to cut into morning touring time any more than I have to but there's no way my Dad can sit in the sun for that long. How early do you recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> I was told by another source (sorry can't even say who) that there will be something big at SWW, it sounds like it'll be linked to SWW itself and not the announcement of SW land (this  already was hinted in 2013 during a D23 event http://www.insidethemagic.net/2013/...13-d23-expo-imagineers-hint-at-whats-to-come/ )
> So it sounds like a new show, or celebrity or experience. I don't want to speculate


I'm also getting from someone it's to do with SWW and I am wondering if it may be something to do with a December project to coincide with the new movie. I also am speculating it could include a longer sneak peek screening during SWW since they are screening Tomorrowland at Captain EO instead of in studio.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Ok, this is my second big question. Conventional wisdom seems to be line up 90 minutes early for a front row, shady side seat. But a couple hundred posts ago there was a video that clearly showed all the seats full at 10 am for an 11:30 parade. I don't want to cut into morning touring time any more than I have to but there's no way my Dad can sit in the sun for that long. How early do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks.


I like to always be extra early. 2 hours will be more than enough. Depending on the celebrities that are coming.When Mark Hamill came we got a bench (there's only 2 of them on Hollywood Blvd) as soon as the park opened so around 7:50am for the 11:30 parade. All the spots on the shady side were taken by 9am for that one.



slaveone said:


> I'm also getting from someone it's to do with SWW and I am wondering if it may be something to do with a December project to coincide with the new movie. I also am speculating it could include a longer sneak peek screening during SWW since they are screening Tomorrowland at Captain EO instead of in studio.


a preview would be nice but I'm not sure if that would be it. Anyways it's always fun when they add new stuff.


----------



## pld5

I was shopping yesterday and found a Stormtrooper hat for my son at Toys R Us.   Target also had a lot of fun Star Wars shirts in the boys and men's sections so I picked up these two for my husband and son.    Darth playing Dodgeball is hysterical.   I figure its never too early to start packing for our June trip.


----------



## slaveone

Very cool the disney outlet at vineland had send in the wookie shirts, sarlac attack playsets with pete and the fab four, and a limited number of yoda duffys as of last night. 
On a non star wars related point they had a lot of anna and elsa dolls and frozen stuff including the 69 dollar dresses.


----------



## Brandiwlf

We got the shirt with Darth walking a walker like a dog lol! My boys loved it!


----------



## jimim

Ninja Mom said:


> Ok, time for some speculation!
> 
> I think that they will announce the Star Wars park expansion and the new name of Hollywood Studios. If we are using Disney logic then the new name of the studios will be "The Great Toy Terror Coaster with Muppets".
> 
> *If I had to rename Hollywood Studios I would call it Disney Adventures Park.*
> 
> What would you name the park and what do you think the "Major Announcement" is?
> 
> ~NM


The phone support rarely knows what is actually going on when it's its concrete info, but this guys knows about a major announcement.  I take any word that comes out of a Disney phone team member about as serious as the weather on the nightly news.  

I'm not trying to be a downer or anything but most of the time you can't get straight answers out of cast members on the phone.


----------



## jimim

Itinkso said:


> I think you meant "The Great Frozen Toy Terror Coaster with Muppets."
> 
> I like "Disney Studios Park."
> 
> Major announcement: my guess is the Star Wars land area and a Pixar Place area.


I hope that is right.  My take on a major announcement in duisney's eyes is simply a name change.  They think little things like that is the greatest thing in the world where most would think.  Mmmhh. So so.  

Now a Star Wars section is major in my eyes.  In disney's eyes it's stroke out major!  

All I'm saying what they think is huge is mostly so so to others. 

Oh boy a Star Wars land would be awesome though.  Pixar place I can care less about cause it won't be a cars land cause like others have said it will take away from California.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> BtF is completely based on the animated cartoon, so if you're not interested at all in it I would skip it.  SotS is the really fun, all the celebrities that have come in the past have great stories to tell so I wouldn't miss it if you're a fan of the original movies. Obi Wan is just awesome because JAT is so talented, it really is his life story told using all the different characters he has voices, and there are a lot of them. It has a great nspirational message. This show is the one that has the least SW in it but I recommend it 100%



Which one has the cool Stormtrooper pre-show again? I think I'd go to a show I'm not that into just to see that.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Which one has the cool Stormtrooper pre-show again? I think I'd go to a show I'm not that into just to see that.


SotS. It's pretty awesome


----------



## yulilin3

@jimim I agree with you, and that's why I hesitated to post that I was told this as well. A major announcement to them might be name change, the addition of star wars land and/or pixar...all of this we already know is happening. I'm hoping it's more of an addition to sww


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> SotS. It's pretty awesome


Excellent -- thanks!!

Anyone know what happens if you're doing the VIP package and don't want to see one of the first two shows? Toying with the idea of skipping the one focused solely on Rebels if possible...


----------



## mamadragona

Okay, tried reworking some things.  The advice really helps, all.  

Breakfast - hotel

Pixar Place
Toy Story Mania if time

Troopers and Bubba Fett roaming on Main Stage
X wing Lego build (free) Darth mall
Animation building, M&G, Drawing Academy

Sunset Boulevard
Snack Anaheim Produce - frozen lemonade and pretzels

10:30 AM, find parade slot
11 AM, parade, starts at Entrance, goes to Great movie ride.

Pixar Place
FP+ 12:00 - 1:00 PM Toy Story Mania

Sunset Boulevard
Lunch 12:45-1:15 - Starring Roll - sushi and coffee

Streets of America
FP+ Arrive 1:15 - 1:30, show until 2ish PM Frozen Sing-along
Honey I shrunk the kids

Echo lake
FP+ 2:55 - 3:55 Star Tours
4 PM Show Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular
Dinner - Jedi Mickey/Minnie 5:10 PM Hollywood and Vine

Summon the force pre show and Symphony in the Stars 9:45.


----------



## macduff111

Is it necessary to line up super early to get into Stars of the Saga? I'd like to see the pre-show and everything.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Was bored so grabbed these x wings we made for free last year at Darth's Mall and glued them to hair clips...what do you guys think? I'm also adding one to a headband



those are just too fun!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I know they surprise you sometimes
> They have had a little lego building station (about 6 steps to build an x-wing) inside Darth's Mall and it's your to keep. Hopefully it returns this year



We must have missed that last year, will look for it this year, that would be super fun!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> Somewhere on the DIS there is a freebie thread. Chocolate at Ghirardelli's, drinks at Club Cool, etc.
> 
> The Lego store at DTD often has free builds. We haven't been to one in a while, but the are usually marked on their calendar.



If I am in DTD I always get me some chocolate, but then I go in and get a sundae and coffee too 

Club Cool I have tried many times... some of the fruit flavored soda are amazing, love them! Kinda wish I could pay for a special cup and get a large drink of one to go... but alas a few dixie cups full of free soda is still fun!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

@R2D2 love the avatar it was one of my favorite picture in last years SWW calendar!


----------



## Cluelyss

There's a galactic breakfast at 10:20 on 5/31 for at least 4 available right now for anyone still looking


----------



## The Sunrise Student

coluk003 said:


> did they do this at SWC in the past if anyone knows? Im looking at you  @The Sunrise Student     Hopefully will get to say hi in Anaheim



Hi Coluk003, this is my first SWC... BUT I also know from what I am being told by others whom have gone in the past this is the first time Disney has been this heavily involved in SWC . New Ownership and all. D-TECH has always been a Disney thing...

Looked at the calendar and schedules, nothing about D-TECH for SWC Anaheim.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I was told by another source (sorry can't even say who) that there will be something big at SWW, it sounds like it'll be linked to SWW itself and not the announcement of SW land (this  already was hinted in 2013 during a D23 event http://www.insidethemagic.net/2013/...13-d23-expo-imagineers-hint-at-whats-to-come/ )
> So it sounds like a new show, or celebrity or experience. I don't want to speculate



Curious - I wonder if it's just an upgraded "Feel the Force" event like Frozen's holiday event last year (Rout the Rebellion!) or something more substantial like a hard ticket event...  (ooh, that'd be fun!)


----------



## The Sunrise Student

chwtom said:


> Does anyone who has done D Tech before have a picture of them with the figurine? Just curious how accurate the representation is.


----------



## RedM94

Cluelyss said:


> There's a galactic breakfast at 10:20 on 5/31 for at least 4 available right now for anyone still looking




Cluelyss, 

Did you see this online?  

Thank you,

Rick


----------



## R2D2

The Sunrise Student said:


> @R2D2 love the avatar it was one of my favorite picture in last years SWW calendar!



Mine, too!  When I saw it, it was a no brainer as an avatar. It combines one of my favorite rides and R2


----------



## Cluelyss

RedM94 said:


> Cluelyss,
> 
> Did you see this online?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Rick


Yes


----------



## Music City Mama

Brandiwlf said:


> We got the shirt with Darth walking a walker like a dog lol! My boys loved it!



One of my boys has that one, too. There are so many cute/clever designs out there.


----------



## Music City Mama

macduff111 said:


> Is it necessary to line up super early to get into Stars of the Saga? I'd like to see the pre-show and everything.



Definitely, especially if it's a very popular celebrity. You may want to consider using a FP+ for it.


----------



## Tltorrez

Phew. I finally finished all 227 pages. I have no idea why I didn't think to look for this thread sooner. So much great information.

This will be my first SWW. It's actually kind of an accident I'm even going to be there. I decided about a month ago to make this trip. I was just looking for a good crowd weekend to go between Spring Break and Memorial Day for Flower & Garden. Then I realized SWW and F&G overlap. Score!

I'll admit though, I'm finding planning for this to be a real challenge. Ok, partly because we're just guessing on the details right now. But also because for me "planning" means minimizing lines. And that's just not happening here. I just have to keep telling myself it'll be worth it.


----------



## RedM94

Cluelyss said:


> Yes



Thank you!  I have been checking several times a day, without any luck.  I missed it again.  

Rick


----------



## Fire14

mamadragona said:


> Next, my husband wants to do some kind of animator studios tour at HS (not sw related).  Do you know what he might be referring to and where it is?
> 
> TIA!



The only other thing I can think of is there is lunch or dinner with an Animator. You get to pay a price and join no more than 11 other folks for a lunch/dinner chat. I know lunch is at Brown Derby and Dinner is at Artist point if I recall correctly. I did it years back and it was ok but nothing I'd go out of way to do Again.


----------



## OZMom

Checking in a little late today, apparently I have some catching up to do. I think a screening would be a cool major announcement, but I have a feeling it will be more along the lines of the name change like someone else said.


----------



## slaveone

It could even be a farther detail kind of thing about the star wars expansion like what kind of rides or even a full time star wars restaurant/cantina. I really want the Mos Eisley Cantina.


----------



## Tltorrez

Question - if I go right to Chewie at Rope Drop, how long will that likely take? If I go from there to Vader what would that line likely look like?

If the parade really is at 11:00, I want to stake out our spots at 9:00. Will I have time to do anything after Chewie? Maybe Star Tours?


----------



## Itinkso

Tltorrez said:


> Question - if I go right to Chewie at Rope Drop, how long will that likely take?


If you quickly head to Chewie's line as soon as the Trooper show ends, factor in up to 30 minutes especially because you are there the 1st weekend. Chewie comes out right at 8:00. You may have time for Star Tours.


----------



## slaveone

I am now very much glad I just requested off every weekend from my boss. My boss is not happy because it means Monday to Thursday will be long days for me. 

Sometimes it is good to be one's own boss.


----------



## coluk003

How late,typically, does chewie stay out for?. I was hoping to get him at RD but with a 8:10 breakfast im not so sure now


----------



## yulilin3

Just popped in really fast and I see I have a lot of catching up to do. Spending time with the family today. I'll check in this evening. I see @Itinkso has been answering, thanks


----------



## ConnieB

jimim said:


> I hope that is right.  My take on a major announcement in duisney's eyes is simply a name change.  They think little things like that is the greatest thing in the world where most would think.  Mmmhh. So so.
> 
> Now a Star Wars section is major in my eyes.  In disney's eyes it's stroke out major!
> 
> All I'm saying what they think is huge is mostly so so to others.
> 
> Oh boy a Star Wars land would be awesome though.  Pixar place I can care less about cause it won't be a cars land cause like others have said it will take away from California.




I so agree with you!  The marketing team is going all out with the exclamation points......yesterday the Disney retail Stores had their 28th anniversary sale....email blasts every day this week told you that there would be a big deal gift for the first 28 guests to make a purchase....the fact that there were only 28 made a LOT of people think it was gonna be a biggie......guess what the BIG GIFT was?   A plastic bag with Disney designs in most of the stores, and a Disney plastic toy in some others.   Woo.   I am so glad I didn't go stand in the mall for an hour to be "first", lol. 

Maybe they really are going to have Harrison there....wheelchair won't work for a broken pelvis, so maybe a rolling hospital bed......ummm...I need to stop there as this is a PG rated forum.  

I also figured the SW land would not be announced until D23....gotta give all those paying for membership something to feel it was worth the price.   Though gotta say, announcements that 5 minutes later are plastered all over the Internet just don't do it for me, lol.


----------



## ConnieB

slaveone said:


> I am now very much glad I just requested off every weekend from my boss. My boss is not happy because it means Monday to Thursday will be long days for me.
> 
> Sometimes it is good to be one's own boss.




Yes, but it is wonderful to work for such a kind, generous and understanding boss.


----------



## ConnieB

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hi Coluk003, this is my first SWC... BUT I also know from what I am being told by others whom have gone in the past this is the first time Disney has been this heavily involved in SWC . New Ownership and all. D-TECH has always been a Disney thing...
> 
> Looked at the calendar and schedules, nothing about D-TECH for SWC Anaheim.




We went to the last SWC in Orlando in 2012.....no D-Tech.   Seriously doubt they had them at the SWC in 2013 in Germany (we didn't go to that one).    Haven't seen/heard anything about it at Anaheim either....and that's one that since they need to have appointments made they're going to need to announce it ahead of time.  They just now announced appointments available for the May SWW, so you'd think if they were doing it in less than 3 weeks you'd already know and being making appointments.


----------



## slaveone

ConnieB said:


> We went to the last SWC in Orlando in 2012.....no D-Tech.   Seriously doubt they had them at the SWC in 2013 in Germany (we didn't go to that one).    Haven't seen/heard anything about it at Anaheim either....and that's one that since they need to have appointments made they're going to need to announce it ahead of time.  They just now announced appointments available for the May SWW, so you'd think if they were doing it in less than 3 weeks you'd already know and being making appointments.


Remember though even the best run convention is...erm special when it comes to scheduling.


----------



## lovethattink

ConnieB said:


> We went to the last SWC in Orlando in 2012.....no D-Tech.   Seriously doubt they had them at the SWC in 2013 in Germany (we didn't go to that one).    Haven't seen/heard anything about it at Anaheim either....and that's one that since they need to have appointments made they're going to need to announce it ahead of time.  They just now announced appointments available for the May SWW, so you'd think if they were doing it in less than 3 weeks you'd already know and being making appointments.



We were at CVI too. My husband swears he saw it there.  I thought so too . Inside the magic reported it there.


----------



## yulilin3

Yeah, several sources online say that D Tech was available for Celebration here in Orlando


----------



## yulilin3

So just as I was starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel in this whole costume making thing that my daughter has put me thru (seriously it's ridiculously hard to find black leather gloves here in Orlando) she turns to me and says: :Mami, what should I be next year?"


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> So just as I was starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel in this whole costume making thing that my daughter has put me thru (seriously it's ridiculously hard to find black leather gloves here in Orlando) she turns to me and says: :Mami, what should I be next year?"


Yay she caught the bug. It's alright I am contemplating building mandalorian armor which is an endeavor I haven't done for around 15 years. I also am feeling creative thanks to Sabine and am making graffiti star wars shirts using halloween stencils blown up bigger.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> Yay she caught the bug. It's alright I am contemplating building mandalorian armor which is an endeavor I haven't done for around 15 years. I also am feeling creative thanks to Sabine and am making graffiti star wars shirts using halloween stencils blown up bigger.


Sabine has really become a fan favorite, we were just discussing how many people will be dressed as Sabine this year. She's so cool, I really hope the rumors are true and Sabine, Ezra and Chopper come out to meet and greet


----------



## Tltorrez

Is everyone here dressing up? What are you wearing?

I love dressing up for MNSSHP so I'm excited about this. I think I'm going with a something simple, maybe a heat-modified Princess Leia. White shorts, white t-shirt and a wig.


----------



## slaveone

I won't be full costuming I am not as brave as those of the 501st, Mandalorian Mercs, and Rebel Squadron. Most likely it will be a themed tshirt and shorts. I may try to disneybound boba fett if I get ambitious.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Is everyone here dressing up? What are you wearing?
> 
> I love dressing up for MNSSHP so I'm excited about this. I think I'm going with a something simple, maybe a heat-modified Princess Leia. White shorts, white t-shirt and a wig.


not me...my dressing up will consist of a SW shirt of some kind. my DD14 will be Sabine on some days but just a SW Her Universe shirt/dress for the rest.
If you or kids are dressing up please keep the weather in mind, for kids it's better to bring a change of clothes. Nothing like seeing a full out Darth Maul in full make up and all having a break down (I've seen it and it's not pretty)


----------



## lovethattink

Tltorrez said:


> Is everyone here dressing up? What are you wearing?
> 
> I love dressing up for MNSSHP so I'm excited about this. I think I'm going with a something simple, maybe a heat-modified Princess Leia. White shorts, white t-shirt and a wig.



My son will be disney bounding SW characters.  My husband might dress up one day. And I'll be wearing Star Wars shirts. It's just to hot to dress up, imho. Especially with the shows outdoors this year.


----------



## BrokeMack

I'm planning on wearing a rebel pilot costume t-shirt and a plumbing fixture lightsaber. My wife is slowly assimilating to my nerdy ways, but I don't think she'll let me walk around in full jedi-mode (yet she got super excited when I agreed to be Flynn Rider last halloween, go figure).


----------



## coluk003

I found this today and thought they were VERY cool.

http://www.slashfilm.com/badass-star-wars-figures-square-enix/1/


----------



## DaveNH82

Anyone know if there will be a feel the force premium package this year?


----------



## slaveone

coluk003 said:


> I found this today and thought they were VERY cool.
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/badass-star-wars-figures-square-enix/1/


Yes I am very tempted by those. Hmm I suppose if I fail to add a night to my stay in June I can get all three.


----------



## drlaurafsu

I just really hope Ezra, Sabine and chopper meet together and don't make us go through the lines 2-3 times. That's the worst part of SWW to me.


----------



## slaveone

DaveNH82 said:


> Anyone know if there will be a feel the force premium package this year?


There will be ftf this year and it should be released sometime in the next week to 10 days. It is unkown if the price will be increased but it is possible since all other dessert parties have gone up recently. However VIP was less expensive this year so who knows.


----------



## yulilin3

DaveNH82 said:


> Anyone know if there will be a feel the force premium package this year?



you and every other disboarder on this thread are waiting for them to release the info
It has been rumored that it might be announced this week on the Disney Parks Blog


----------



## hydrotony

macduff111 said:


> Is it necessary to line up super early to get into Stars of the Saga? I'd like to see the pre-show and everything.



They wait until all the seats are filled before they start the SOTS pre-show. Their first line is usually about how did everyone get in before the STs show up. Getting in line an hour before the start time should be enough to get you a decent seat. Remember, the FP+ line is separate and those seats are usually blocked off from the standby seats and closer to the stage. At the Premier Theater, there was an actual rope in the aisles blocking the SBs from the FP+s seats.

As for Behind the Force, last year they had a few minutes long stormtrooper pre-show. I would expect a 5 minute pre-show this year too. The SOTS pre-show is about 15 minutes long.


----------



## wlogarbo

Today, I was able to book D-Tech me for 2 on May 24th at 12.  The call wait time said 30 minutes, but I waited for an hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## Tltorrez

This is totally off-topic but Monykalyn mentioned Minecraft videos the other day (yes, my son watches Sethbling incessantly). So I thought some of you might find this entertaining. It's my son's latest Minecraft parody song (yes, that's a thing too).






My son has unusual music tastes for a 12-year old, best enjoyed if your music tastes run to the 70s/80s.


----------



## HCinKC

What the flim flam! I have this set up for alerts and haven't had any trouble...until now. I am ten pages behind! Sigh. I have spent my weekend perusing the decorated MagicBand thread only to find that I've got to catch up here. Good grief lol.


----------



## lovethattink

HCinKC said:


> What the flim flam! I have this set up for alerts and haven't had any trouble...until now. I am ten pages behind! Sigh. I have spent my weekend perusing the decorated MagicBand thread only to find that I've got to catch up here. Good grief lol.



Check watched threads periodically.  That should show time of last posting.


----------



## jennab113

Speaking of Magic Bands, here's the Sabine one I did in January. The black and white part ended up more diamond shaped than square and then the black started rubbing off so I only wore it for a couple hours. I guess I should try to redo it before SWW.


----------



## Ninja Mom

lovethattink said:


> Check watched threads periodically.  That should show time of last posting.



That was enormously helpful info! Thanks for the tip!  

~NM


----------



## lovingeire

I just scored a 7:25pm Jedi Mickey dinner on June 1st!  I am so stoked!  I had picked up a ressie for 4 that day just in case figuring one of us could take the two older kids or something, but this one is for all 5 of us.  It's a little late for our little man to eat dinner so we'll see how that goes, but I'm stoked to have the reservation so the kids can have the experience!  Persistence pays off I guess!  It will be a great start to our trip!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Tltorrez said:


> Question - if I go right to Chewie at Rope Drop, how long will that likely take? If I go from there to Vader what would that line likely look like?
> 
> If the parade really is at 11:00, I want to stake out our spots at 9:00. Will I have time to do anything after Chewie? Maybe Star Tours?



If you're at the front of the crowd and go right to Chewie you should be able to get through him fairly quickly.  But then if you head to Vader, you'll likely have an hour wait just for him.  Chewie + Star Tours before 9:00 is doable...Chewie + Vader before 9:00 would be nearly impossible.


----------



## ConnieB

lovethattink said:


> We were at CVI too. My husband swears he saw it there.  I thought so too . Inside the magic reported it there.





yulilin3 said:


> Yeah, several sources online say that D Tech was available for Celebration here in Orlando



Well, guess I must be wrong, but I worked that Convention and I don't recall and it and pulled up the vendor list and staff schedule and it's not on either.  But, maybe staff wasn't used and no clue why it wouldn't be listed on the vendors, maybe under a different name.   Don't have the vendor/schedule yet for Anaheim.....was supposed to have it last week, but not yet.


----------



## lovethattink

ConnieB said:


> Well, guess I must be wrong, but I worked that Convention and I don't recall and it and pulled up the vendor list and staff schedule and it's not on either.  But, maybe staff wasn't used and no clue why it wouldn't be listed on the vendors, maybe under a different name.   Don't have the vendor/schedule yet for Anaheim.....was supposed to have it last week, but not yet.



It was with in the big merchandise room. Where the Disney stand was. You could order the name tags or a time to do the freeze me.


----------



## jdmccon7

jtowntoflorida said:


> If you're at the front of the crowd and go right to Chewie you should be able to get through him fairly quickly.  But then if you head to Vader, you'll likely have an hour wait just for him.  Chewie + Star Tours before 9:00 is doable...Chewie + Vader before 9:00 would be nearly impossible.


Thank you very much for answering the exact question I was going to post today.  

I am new to SWW so planning is difficult.  I so appreciate this thread and all who contribute.  Does this look reasonable?

Our plan:  
Chewie
Star Tours
9am Sci Fi breakfast
10 ish - FtF area for parade (assuming we can get it) or can we get another thing in prior to the parade???
12:00 TSMM FP
Animation Academy
1pm ToT FP
Voyage of the Little Mermaid

Break at hotel

Back for fireworks, Darth Mall and ???

I need to fit a picture with Darth Maul in there somewhere.  Maybe I could save it for anther day.  I don't think we'll last much past 1pm in the heat. TIA


----------



## inkedupmomma

stil no FtF , huh?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

R2D2 said:


> Mine, too!  When I saw it, it was a no brainer as an avatar. It combines one of my favorite rides and R2



I Love ToT! And I happen to  know one the of the gentlemen that worked at Otis Elevator who helped build the elevator portion  I always tell him I am going down to visit your baby when I plan a trip to the world!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

slaveone said:


> It could even be a farther detail kind of thing about the star wars expansion like what kind of rides or even a full time star wars restaurant/cantina. I really want the Mos Eisley Cantina.



Mos Eisley Cantina is my top pick for a new SW restaurant I even told Disney that when they interviewed 2013 SWW guests... the whole thing was fun, I mean the questionnaire part, first they tired to gauge your SW knowledge... oh please I slammed dunked that one. Then they asked what we would like to see if they built a SW area... what type of themeing. The last questions was the most wanted thing, and I said the Mos Eisley Cantina


----------



## yulilin3

jdmccon7 said:


> Thank you very much for answering the exact question I was going to post today.
> 
> I am new to SWW so planning is difficult.  I so appreciate this thread and all who contribute.  Does this look reasonable?
> 
> Our plan:
> Chewie
> Star Tours
> 9am Sci Fi breakfast
> 10 ish - FtF area for parade (assuming we can get it) or can we get another thing in prior to the parade???
> 12:00 TSMM FP
> Animation Academy
> 1pm ToT FP
> Voyage of the Little Mermaid
> 
> Break at hotel
> 
> Back for fireworks, Darth Mall and ???
> 
> I need to fit a picture with Darth Maul in there somewhere.  Maybe I could save it for anther day.  I don't think we'll last much past 1pm in the heat. TIA


If you are going to DHS another day can you leave some non SWW for that day?
The Chewie ST before breakfast is possible if you are one of the first families in line for him. You can not fit anything else between breakfast and parade.
TSMM even with fp and if you are there at 12 will take you at least 20 min. to line up ride and get off. Depending on the timing and lines for the animation class you woule be getting out of there around 1:15pm at the earliest


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> stil no FtF , huh?


nope, someone called last week to the VIP line and they were told that more details, including FtF would be announced this week thru the Disney Parks Blog so keep checking


----------



## yulilin3

Just thinking: will the DPB play an April Fools joke on us on Wednesday?


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> nope, someone called last week to the VIP line and they were told that more details, including FtF would be announced this week thru the Disney Parks Blog so keep checking



Good to know! Perfect timing!~ Spring break will give me some free time, although, kids will be home and Im trying to surprise them with this!

Also, anyone ever have a SW cake made at WDW? Going to surprise DH with one while we are there for his bday, but they are limited to what they can make. Would love to see pics of what was created for you!


----------



## lovingeire

inkedupmomma said:


> Also, anyone ever have a SW cake made at WDW? Going to surprise DH with one while we are there for his bday, but they are limited to what they can make. Would love to see pics of what was created for you!



Check out the cake chatter thread.  There are definitely pictures of Star Wars cakes there and instructions on how to order!


----------



## msmama

slaveone said:


> Yay she caught the bug. It's alright I am contemplating building mandalorian armor which is an endeavor I haven't done for around 15 years. I also am feeling creative thanks to Sabine and am making graffiti star wars shirts using halloween stencils blown up bigger.


Making a sabine graffiti shirt is a great idea!! 

I make bleach shirts for my son for holidays (and now will probably make them for SWW). 

Get a plain colored shirt, put on your stencil and then spray with bleach (or use bleach pen for more intricate drawings) then let it sit for awhile.


----------



## williamscm3

inkedupmomma said:


> Good to know! Perfect timing!~ Spring break will give me some free time, although, kids will be home and Im trying to surprise them with this!
> 
> Also, anyone ever have a SW cake made at WDW? Going to surprise DH with one while we are there for his bday, but they are limited to what they can make. Would love to see pics of what was created for you!



We had this made at the contemporary last November for my sons birthday


----------



## db99

The Sunrise Student said:


> Mos Eisley Cantina is my top pick for a new SW restaurant I even told Disney that when they interviewed 2013 SWW guests... the whole thing was fun, I mean the questionnaire part, first they tired to gauge your SW knowledge... oh please I slammed dunked that one. Then they asked what we would like to see if they built a SW area... what type of themeing. The last questions was the most wanted thing, and I said the Mos Eisley Cantina


 
Good news. Jim Hill said on a recent podcast that a "Tatooine dining experience" would be one of the first things that is up in running in "Star Wars Land".  My guess is that means the cantina.


----------



## yulilin3

9am let the refreshing begin!!  #FtFWatch2015


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> 9am let the refreshing begin!!  #FtFWatch2015



Here I go pressing F5 again.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

cvjpirate said:


> Here I go pressing F5 again.


I keep checking on my phone at work!!


----------



## lovingeire

williamscm3 said:


> We had this made at the contemporary last November for my sons birthday



So cute! Now I want to order a cake!


----------



## jdmccon7

yulilin3 said:


> If you are going to DHS another day can you leave some non SWW for that day?
> The Chewie ST before breakfast is possible if you are one of the first families in line for him. You can not fit anything else between breakfast and parade.
> TSMM even with fp and if you are there at 12 will take you at least 20 min. to line up ride and get off. Depending on the timing and lines for the animation class you woule be getting out of there around 1:15pm at the earliest



Thanks for the reality check.  I'll tone it down a bit


----------



## mom2febgirls

Here is my plan for Friday, May 15.  We are staying at BWI and have every intention of being at DHS by 7:15

Meet Chewbacca (8)
FP+ and Ride Star Tours (8-9)
*Sci Fi Breakfast (9:15)*
Visit Darth's Mall
Indiana Jones (11:15)
Animation Academy
Meet Luke, Leia, C3P0 and R2D2 (1)
FP+ ToT (2-3)
Stars of the Saga
FP+ RnRC (3-4)

This is our first SWW so I'm unfamiliar with the crowd levels...does this seem reasonable?


----------



## HCinKC

jennab113 said:


> Jedi Knight and TIE fighter Pilot to premiere at D-Tech Me!





mexxican said:


> $119.95 now instead of $99.95



I L.O.V.E. that Jedi. ODS would adore it. Can kids do any of them or are there specific kids ones? I feel like I saw somewhere that only some were kids. I thought I had DH sold on these, but he is not very excited about the price, especially an increase. I am working hard to sell that carbonite though! I am thinking of making an appt anyway, so I can cancel without a charge as long as it is 48+ hours prior?



yulilin3 said:


> not me...my dressing up will consist of a SW shirt of some kind. my DD14 will be Sabine on some days but just a SW Her Universe shirt/dress for the rest.
> If you or kids are dressing up please keep the weather in mind, for kids it's better to bring a change of clothes. Nothing like seeing a full out Darth Maul in full make up and all having a break down (I've seen it and it's not pretty)



ODS is insisting on his full jedi costume (boots and robe), but he will probably sweat it out lol. I will still bring shoes and make sure the rest of his costume can be stripped down. DH, the baby and I will be in t-shirts. One day I am sure we will all wear our matching shirts. They are really simple, just say Jedi Master, Jedi Knight, etc. I made them with iron-on transfer last summer.



jennab113 said:


> Speaking of Magic Bands, here's the Sabine one I did in January. The black and white part ended up more diamond shaped than square and then the black started rubbing off so I only wore it for a couple hours. I guess I should try to redo it before SWW.



I love it! I am still going through that other thread, but I didn't see a whole lot of SW themed bands. Does anyone else have any they can share? I love seeing the creativity!


----------



## yulilin3

mom2febgirls said:


> Here is my plan for Friday, May 15.  We are staying at BWI and have every intention of being at DHS by 7:15
> 
> Meet Chewbacca (8)
> FP+ and Ride Star Tours (8-9)
> *Sci Fi Breakfast (9:15)*
> Visit Darth's Mall
> Indiana Jones (11:15)
> Animation Academy
> Meet Luke, Leia, C3P0 and R2D2 (1)
> FP+ ToT (2-3)
> Stars of the Saga
> FP+ RnRC (3-4)
> 
> This is our first SWW so I'm unfamiliar with the crowd levels...does this seem reasonable?


Your plan looks good until Darth's Mall...in the morning on the first Friday the lines to get in will be insanely long. If they keep the character as they were last year, Luke, Leia and the Droids will rotate so you will need at least 1 hour and a half to meet all of them (you have to make the line multiple times) SotS, if it stays the same as last year will be at 3:30pm with the stormtrooper pre show at 3:15, if you don't fp the show you need to get in standby line by 2:15 at the latest. The show ends at 4pm


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> I L.O.V.E. that Jedi. ODS would adore it. Can kids do any of them or are there specific kids ones? I feel like I saw somewhere that only some were kids. I thought I had DH sold on these, but he is not very excited about the price, especially an increase. I am working hard to sell that carbonite though! I am thinking of making an appt anyway, so I can cancel without a charge as long as it is 48+ hours prior?
> 
> 
> 
> ODS is insisting on his full jedi costume (boots and robe), but he will probably sweat it out lol. I will still bring shoes and make sure the rest of his costume can be stripped down. DH, the baby and I will be in t-shirts. One day I am sure we will all wear our matching shirts. They are really simple, just say Jedi Master, Jedi Knight, etc. I made them with iron-on transfer last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! I am still going through that other thread, but I didn't see a whole lot of SW themed bands. Does anyone else have any they can share? I love seeing the creativity!


on the DPB it says: For children, the Carbon-Freeze Me and Alderaan Princess figurines will be available in more youthful appearances.


----------



## mom2febgirls

yulilin3 said:


> Your plan looks good until Darth's Mall...in the morning on the first Friday the lines to get in will be insanely long. If they keep the character as they were last year, Luke, Leia and the Droids will rotate so you will need at least 1 hour and a half to meet all of them (you have to make the line multiple times) SotS, if it stays the same as last year will be at 3:30pm with the stormtrooper pre show at 3:15, if you don't fp the show you need to get in standby line by 2:15 at the latest. The show ends at 4pm


 
Thanks! Is it better to visit Darth's Mall in the late afternoon?  I could push the RnRC FP to 4-5 and then go to the Mall.


----------



## yulilin3

mom2febgirls said:


> Thanks! Is it better to visit Darth's Mall in the late afternoon?  I could push the RnRC FP to 4-5 and then go to the Mall.


On the first Friday, yes, it's better to go late afternoon. Darth's Mall should stay open until around 8pm (if they close it because of fireworks, I'm not sure yet)  Also remember that the breakfast experience will take at least an hour, so make sure to leave anough time


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> on the DPB it says: For children, the Carbon-Freeze Me and Alderaan Princess figurines will be available in more youthful appearances.


Ok. I take that to mean he can do the others, it just won't look "youthful". Shrug. Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Would love some expert opinions on our SWW plan (since I need something else to do while I wait for the FtF announcement!!)

Arrive at HS by 7:30 to see Stormtrooper Welcome Show.

Walk briskly to Chewie M&G

Star Tours FP

9:10 Galactic Breakfast ADR (hoping to find something a little earlier, if not will just show up early and hope for the best....because I want to squeeze in Queen Amidala before the parade, if possible??)

View parade, hopefully w/FtF package, otherwise watch from AIE steps if we are running behind due to breakfast or Queen Amidala M&G

Animation Academy to meet Mickey, Hiro & Baymax

Lunch and pool break at hotel (+ nap!)

Return to HS for 5:15 H&V ADR

Darth Maul M&G

Darth's Mall

TSMM FP

GMR (if time)

Fireworks (hopefully with FtF package)

Fantasmic if we're not too tired

I am traveling with 2 little ones, so no SW shows planned, and not trying to over-plan too much, but want to get the most out of our day (which is Sunday, May 31). Would love thoughts/opinions from those that have been there before! Thank you!!


----------



## Delilah1310

Here's our revised plan, based on convos with DS7 and accounting for his priorities (while they may not be in line with the masses).
We will be there Sunday, June 7.
Does this seem doable?

RD = Star Wars Characters - Rebels (if they are there, these are the MUST-MEET characters for him ... not Chewie or Darth)
Rock N Roller Coaster
Tower of Terror
Star Tours
11 AM = Star Wars parade (FtF seating - fingers crossed)
grab and go lunch
*FP+ = *Behind the Force show - 1:45
*FP+ = *Star Tours OR Tower of Terror - 2:30 to 3:30
Animation Station
Muppet Vision 3D
Lights Motor Action - 4:20
*5 PM = *Jedi Mickey Dinner Reservation
*FP+ = *Star Tours OR Tower of Terror - 6:30 to 7:30
shopping at Darth's Mall
8:30 PM = Star Wars Fireworks (FtF dessert party - fingers crossed)


I'm just not sure of the standby times in the morning before the parade ... while they may be a while, I suspect they still may be shorter then than in the afternoon or evening?
I'm a little worried that DS7 will change his mind day of and want to meet characters that he says he doesn't care about ... or  - more problematic - that he will want to do JTA even though he says he has done that enough on other trips.

We are also doing another evening at DHS to maybe do RnR (if he likes it) again and early Fantasmic and a few other things that we can pick up with "4th and Beyond" day-of FPs.

Please help me ID the potential flaws in this plan.
thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Would love some expert opinions on our SWW plan (since I need something else to do while I wait for the FtF announcement!!)
> 
> Arrive at HS by 7:30 to see Stormtrooper Welcome Show.
> 
> Walk briskly to Chewie M&G
> 
> Star Tours FP
> 
> 9:10 Galactic Breakfast ADR (hoping to find something a little earlier, if not will just show up early and hope for the best....because I want to squeeze in Queen Amidala before the parade, if possible??)
> 
> View parade, hopefully w/FtF package, otherwise watch from AIE steps if we are running behind due to breakfast or Queen Amidala M&G
> 
> Animation Academy to meet Mickey, Hiro & Baymax
> 
> Lunch and pool break at hotel (+ nap!)
> 
> Return to HS for 5:15 H&V ADR
> 
> Darth Maul M&G
> 
> Darth's Mall
> 
> TSMM FP
> 
> GMR (if time)
> 
> Fireworks (hopefully with FtF package)
> 
> Fantasmic if we're not too tired
> 
> I am traveling with 2 little ones, so no SW shows planned, and not trying to over-plan too much, but want to get the most out of our day (which is Sunday, May 31). Would love thoughts/opinions from those that have been there before! Thank you!!


It looks do able. Word of caution, Hiro and Baymax are extremely popular and Baymax needs to take a lot of breaks. Lines for them have been consistently 2 hours. Remember that TSMM and GMR will close around 8:30 because of fireworks fallout


----------



## Dugette

mom2febgirls said:


> Here is my plan for Friday, May 15. We are staying at BWI and have every intention of being at DHS by 7:15
> 
> Meet Chewbacca (8)


We might see you that morning - staying at BWV and planning on meeting Chewie first thing.


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> Here's our revised plan, based on convos with DS7 and accounting for his priorities (while they may not be in line with the masses).
> We will be there Sunday, June 7.
> Does this seem doable?
> 
> RD = Star Wars Characters - Rebels (if they are there, these are the MUST-MEET characters for him ... not Chewie or Darth)
> Rock N Roller Coaster
> Tower of Terror
> Star Tours
> 11 AM = Star Wars parade (FtF seating - fingers crossed)
> grab and go lunch
> *FP+ = *Behind the Force show - 1:45
> *FP+ = *Star Tours OR Tower of Terror - 2:30 to 3:30
> Animation Station
> Muppet Vision 3D
> Lights Motor Action - 4:20
> *5 PM = *Jedi Mickey Dinner Reservation
> *FP+ = *Star Tours OR Tower of Terror - 6:30 to 7:30
> shopping at Darth's Mall
> 8:30 PM = Star Wars Fireworks (FtF dessert party - fingers crossed)
> 
> 
> I'm just not sure of the standby times in the morning before the parade ... while they may be a while, I suspect they still may be shorter then than in the afternoon or evening?
> I'm a little worried that DS7 will change his mind day of and want to meet characters that he says he doesn't care about ... or  - more problematic - that he will want to do JTA even though he says he has done that enough on other trips.
> 
> We are also doing another evening at DHS to maybe do RnR (if he likes it) again and early Fantasmic and a few other things that we can pick up with "4th and Beyond" day-of FPs.
> 
> Please help me ID the potential flaws in this plan.
> thanks!


Your morning (before the parade) seems very busy. Remember that even if you have the FtF package you need to line up by 10am (for an 11am parade)
When you say Animation Station is it the drawing class or the characters inside the Animation Bldg? Some people confuse them
Your evening looks doable


----------



## jtowntoflorida

jdmccon7 said:


> Thank you very much for answering the exact question I was going to post today.
> 
> I am new to SWW so planning is difficult.  I so appreciate this thread and all who contribute.  Does this look reasonable?
> 
> Our plan:
> Chewie
> Star Tours
> 9am Sci Fi breakfast
> 10 ish - FtF area for parade (assuming we can get it) or can we get another thing in prior to the parade???
> 12:00 TSMM FP
> Animation Academy
> 1pm ToT FP
> Voyage of the Little Mermaid
> 
> Break at hotel
> 
> Back for fireworks, Darth Mall and ???
> 
> I need to fit a picture with Darth Maul in there somewhere.  Maybe I could save it for anther day.  I don't think we'll last much past 1pm in the heat. TIA


 
When we visited Disney in mid-December, the line alone for the Animation Academy was over an hour!  With Hiro and Baymax back there bringing crowds into the Animation Building, combined with the fact that they now draw Frozen characters, the CMs  there said it has exploded with popularity and waits are almost always an hour.

In 2013, we met Darth Maul with about a 15 minute wait.  After the first weekend, Kenny the Pirate will publish a really good character schedule.  With Maul, we lined up when he wasn't out but was due back from a break.  I think there were only 3 parties in front of us.  The line forms quickly and becomes long when he's out, but if you can time it so that you get in line during a break, you can have good luck with meeting him with a short(ish) wait.

FWIW, we timed our visit to Darth's Mall during an afternoon rain storm.  Since it was raining, all the outdoor characters had gone in and the only ones meeting guests were the ones meeting in the Mall.  The Mall itself wasn't crowded at all at that time (even though it was torrentially raining).  I waited in line for the characters while the rest of our party shopped.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> It looks do able. Word of caution, Hiro and Baymax are extremely popular and Baymax needs to take a lot of breaks. Lines for them have been consistently 2 hours. Remember that TSMM and GMR will close around 8:30 because of fireworks fallout


Thank you! Our FP for TSMM is 715-815 and we are hoping to catch one of the last GMR rides of the night (I believe it closed at 830 in prior years?). 

Appreciate the heads up on Baymax...may have to skip that if lines are 2 hours!!!! I would NOT be satisfied with my care at that point


----------



## Skywise

db99 said:


> Good news. Jim Hill said on a recent podcast that a "Tatooine dining experience" would be one of the first things that is up in running in "Star Wars Land".  My guess is that means the cantina.



Heh... someone's gonna have to try to get R2 or C3PO in there...


----------



## Delilah1310

yulilin3 said:


> Your morning (before the parade) seems very busy. Remember that even if you have the FtF package you need to line up by 10am (for an 11am parade)
> When you say Animation Station is it the drawing class or the characters inside the Animation Bldg? Some people confuse them
> Your evening looks doable



Thank you for weighing in!
The Animation Station for us means the drawing class - we had a blast there last visit and thought it might be fun in case there are SW-related characters! ;o)

Yes, the morning does seem busy ... perhaps we drop ST and/or TT before the parade, knowing that we will have a FP for it in the afternoon? I've kind of intentionally keep it loose in the AM - putting all the fixed FP times in the afternoon/evening - expecting a curve ball from DS! HA! 

I'm sure based on the show announcements and then knowing the characters and their schedules after the first week, we can have a better idea (plus we can watch the wait times on the first couple of weekends).

DS7 is all about the Rebels, so his focus is there.

thanks again for ALL the advice on this thread - it is a life-saver for someone like me planning our first SWW!!!


----------



## DisHeels

So I originally booked my DTech Me for 10:40am on June 12th but did not think about the parade time.  Currently on hold hoping to move my time to maybe later in the day.  30+ minute wait if anyone is curious.  Should I have received an email confirmation when I originally reserved a spot?

Edit: Was able to change my time to 6pm.  We have Jedi Mickey at 7:55pm same day so that's cool.  Now this opens up our morning a little more to take it all in.


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> Thank you for weighing in!
> The Animation Station for us means the drawing class - we had a blast there last visit and thought it might be fun in case there are SW-related characters! ;o)
> 
> Yes, the morning does seem busy ... perhaps we drop ST and/or TT before the parade, knowing that we will have a FP for it in the afternoon? I've kind of intentionally keep it loose in the AM - putting all the fixed FP times in the afternoon/evening - expecting a curve ball from DS! HA!
> 
> I'm sure based on the show announcements and then knowing the characters and their schedules after the first week, we can have a better idea (plus we can watch the wait times on the first couple of weekends).
> 
> DS7 is* all about the Rebels*, so his focus is there.
> 
> thanks again for ALL the advice on this thread - it is a life-saver for someone like me planning our first SWW!!!


they have become very popular, I'm sure Sabine, Ezra and Chopper will be available for meet and greets.


----------



## Felipe4

Since SWW is mostly for the BF and he's not super keen on meeting characters (he runs a booth at a bunch of cons and sees plenty of people dressed up, so this isn't anything super different), this should help our scheduling considerably. He's most interested in any theming that is done (fingers crossed for Cantina, but I realize it probably won't be open when we go) and the special fireworks. I've got both meals booked and a D-Tech for him all in 1 day - so anything else seems a bit much to handle.

Question for those with D-Tech - If you have an appointment for 1 person, can another just go to watch the process/take photos? I would think they'd allow this for children/parents, but who knows. I don't want a figurine myself, but I wanted to get one for the BF and document the process. (He's trying to figure out what I meant when I asked him if he'd rather be a jedi, x-wing pilot, tie pilot, or storm trooper...I'm thinking he might go for the carbonite freeze, but you never know. He'll find out in 2 months, for now I'll let him believe it's the type of magicbandits for his magicband. The advantage of being the sole planner with someone who's never been to Disney is he has no idea with most things I talk to him about so he won't be spoiled for surprises.)


----------



## slaveone

You'll be fine as long as he doesn't read DIS too. Person I was taking to H&V if we couldn't get FtF spoiled there own surprise lol. Though they are very pleased I got ressies already and may have me keep them and we'll do FtF a different weekend.


----------



## lovingeire

Guess I better get start on our plans now that I have our schedule ironed out a wee bit more and FP+ reservation is 4/1.  (Hoping to stay up till midnight to do them tomorrow though…)  Since we got a Jedi Mickey dinner on the 1st, a non SWW day, I think we will make FP+ reservations for TSMM, ToT and Star Tours and maybe try to catch Disney Jr. Live depending on when we get checked in and on our way to the park.   My oldest also wants to see Fantasmic, or so he told me after our last trip, so I might stay with him and the middle if he wants to watch.  I'm sure my middle will want to meet Hiro & Baymax if it's not horrendous as well.  I'm hoping to get to the resort between 2-3, so to the parks around 3-4.  I tried talking DH into leaving after middle DS's preschool graduation and driving until around 10, then stopping to sleep somewhere so we can get in early, but he didn't seem to thrilled at that idea so I guess I'll plan on leaving early AM.

ETA:  I guess DH and I could split up on our regular SWW day too if the middle doesn't want to to SWW shows.  I have to iron that day out.


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> Guess I better get start on our plans now that I have our schedule ironed out a wee bit more and FP+ reservation is 4/1.  (Hoping to stay up till midnight to do them tomorrow though…)  Since we got a Jedi Mickey dinner on the 1st, a non SWW day, I think we will make FP+ reservations for TSMM, ToT and Star Tours and maybe try to catch Disney Jr. Live depending on when we get checked in and on our way to the park.   My oldest also wants to see Fantasmic, or so he told me after our last trip, so I might stay with him and the middle if he wants to watch.  I'm sure my middle will want to meet Hiro & Baymax if it's not horrendous as well.  I'm hoping to get to the resort between 2-3, so to the parks around 3-4.  I tried talking DH into leaving after middle DS's preschool graduation and driving until around 10, then stopping to sleep somewhere so we can get in early, but he didn't seem to thrilled at that idea so I guess I'll plan on leaving early AM.
> 
> ETA:  I guess DH and I could split up on our regular SWW day too if the middle doesn't want to to SWW shows.  I have to iron that day out.


Out of curiousity: Where are you driving from?


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> Since SWW is mostly for the BF and he's not super keen on meeting characters (he runs a booth at a bunch of cons and sees plenty of people dressed up, so this isn't anything super different), this should help our scheduling considerably. He's most interested in any theming that is done (fingers crossed for Cantina, but I realize it probably won't be open when we go) and the special fireworks. I've got both meals booked and a D-Tech for him all in 1 day - so anything else seems a bit much to handle.
> 
> Question for those with D-Tech - If you have an appointment for 1 person, can another just go to watch the process/take photos? I would think they'd allow this for children/parents, but who knows. I don't want a figurine myself, but I wanted to get one for the BF and document the process. (He's trying to figure out what I meant when I asked him if he'd rather be a jedi, x-wing pilot, tie pilot, or storm trooper...I'm thinking he might go for the carbonite freeze, but you never know. He'll find out in 2 months, for now I'll let him believe it's the type of magicbandits for his magicband. The advantage of being the sole planner with someone who's never been to Disney is he has no idea with most things I talk to him about so he won't be spoiled for surprises.)


Last year they allowed the person with the DTech go into Darth's Mall bypassing the line, I'm not sure if they'll allow  a plus one. It really depends how busy the mall is when you go there


----------



## The Sunrise Student

db99 said:


> Good news. Jim Hill said on a recent podcast that a "Tatooine dining experience" would be one of the first things that is up in running in "Star Wars Land".  My guess is that means the cantina.



This could mean the cantina or jaba's palace... I would lean to the cantina however because they already have roaming cantina band people in costume


----------



## Cluelyss

lovingeire said:


> Guess I better get start on our plans now that I have our schedule ironed out a wee bit more and FP+ reservation is 4/1.  (Hoping to stay up till midnight to do them tomorrow though…)  Since we got a Jedi Mickey dinner on the 1st, a non SWW day, I think we will make FP+ reservations for TSMM, ToT and Star Tours and maybe try to catch Disney Jr. Live depending on when we get checked in and on our way to the park.   My oldest also wants to see Fantasmic, or so he told me after our last trip, so I might stay with him and the middle if he wants to watch.  I'm sure my middle will want to meet Hiro & Baymax if it's not horrendous as well.  I'm hoping to get to the resort between 2-3, so to the parks around 3-4.  I tried talking DH into leaving after middle DS's preschool graduation and driving until around 10, then stopping to sleep somewhere so we can get in early, but he didn't seem to thrilled at that idea so I guess I'll plan on leaving early AM.
> 
> ETA:  I guess DH and I could split up on our regular SWW day too if the middle doesn't want to to SWW shows.  I have to iron that day out.


Just so you know, your FP booking window won't open up till 1 am tomorrow night due to the late closing time of MK. Found that out the hard way myself last night


----------



## slaveone

I don't foresee Jabba's palace simply because I doubt Disney will ever give us Slave Girl Leia.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> It looks do able. Word of caution, Hiro and Baymax are extremely popular and Baymax needs to take a lot of breaks. Lines for them have been consistently 2 hours. Remember that TSMM and GMR will close around 8:30 because of fireworks fallout



Wonder if they will dress Baymax up SW style


----------



## KKBDisMom

Does Chewie meet with the Ewoks in the afternoon in the same line? And if so what's the best time to meet usually? My boys all want to meet various characters...I love Ewoks  
We're going the first weekend so planning out times is throwing me since I won't have other people's info yet!


----------



## HCinKC

We are not 100% sure if we will get them, or maybe just do it for ODS, but...I booked D-Tech for three of us on Saturday, May 16th. They can only do two at a time, but the CM was able to get us back-to-back at a great time. I was on hold for a bout 50 minutes. She said it's super busy because they just released F&W stuff.

The baby was crying, so I didn't want to hang around on the phone. She mentioned the shipping cost. Does anyone know if that price is set per figure, or is there a combined shipping rate?


----------



## Felipe4

slaveone said:


> I don't foresee Jabba's palace simply because I doubt Disney will ever give us Slave Girl Leia.



Didn't they have a slave Leia in 2010 for the Indy/Star Wars mashup?


----------



## yulilin3

KKBDisMom said:


> Does Chewie meet with the Ewoks in the afternoon in the same line? And if so what's the best time to meet usually? My boys all want to meet various characters...I love Ewoks
> We're going the first weekend so planning out times is throwing me since I won't have other people's info yet!


For the past couple of years the Ewoks have met with Chewie in the afternoon, same line, sometimes it's just Chewie and sometimes it's both of them. Hard to predict. Best time to line would be right after the parade and wait for them to come out for their first afternoon set.



Felipe4 said:


> Didn't they have a slave Leia in 2010 for the Indy/Star Wars mashup?


Also Slave Leia was at the Hyperspace Hoopla...plus all the "unofficial" Slave Leias walking around during all the weekends


----------



## slaveone

Forgot that Slave Leia appeared during Hoopla sometimes as well. Apologies.


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> Out of curiousity: Where are you driving from?



We are driving from Pensacola.  I figure if we left that night we could probably make it to Gainesville area that night which leaves a short jaunt in to Disney in the morning.  We've done the early check in quite a few times, but normally we aren't driving so late at night.  We'll see if I can convince him.  Even though there is no Star Wars activities, I'd rather have more time to do the non-Star Wars activities and get those out of the way so we can focus on SWW later on in the trip.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

slaveone said:


> Forgot that Slave Leia appeared during Hoopla sometimes as well. Apologies.



But I actually agree with your first statement, I doubt Disney does anything that is supposed to be a family restaurant that has slaves involved, doesn't matter how they are dressed.


----------



## lovingeire

Cluelyss said:


> Just so you know, your FP booking window won't open up till 1 am tomorrow night due to the late closing time of MK. Found that out the hard way myself last night



Yep!  I'm aware, just lucky to be in the Central time zone so it's an hour earlier, at midnight for me.  Normally I would be sleeping, but my parents arrive tomorrow from CA so I have a feeling it will be a late night anyways!


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> Just so you know, your FP booking window won't open up till 1 am tomorrow night due to the late closing time of MK. *Found that out the hard way myself last night *


 
All the help you are in the FP FAQ thread and you didn't know about the other one?


----------



## Ninja Mom

Felipe4 said:


> Didn't they have a slave Leia in 2010 for the Indy/Star Wars mashup?





yulilin3 said:


> Also Slave Leia was at the Hyperspace Hoopla...plus all the "unofficial" Slave Leias walking around during all the weekends





slaveone said:


> Forgot that Slave Leia appeared during Hoopla sometimes as well. Apologies.



I Remember that "Slave Leia" was in evidence before Disney purchased the Star Wars franchise. Has she appeared since? I have heard that Disney Discontinued Hyperspace Hoopla because they didn't want their characters portrayed that way anymore. Is it possible that "Slave Leia" has/will meet the same fate?

The last Hyperspace Hoopla was in 2013. Did anyone see Slave Leia at SWW last year?

~NM


----------



## yulilin3

Ninja Mom said:


> I Remember that "Slave Leia" was in evidence before Disney purchased the Star Wars franchise. Has she appeared since? I have heard that Disney Discontinued Hyperspace Hoopla because they didn't want their characters portrayed that way anymore. Is it possible that "Slave Leia" has/will meet the same fate?
> 
> The last Hyperspace Hoopla was in 2013. Did anyone see Slave Leia at SWW last year?
> 
> ~NM


Disney's Slave Leia was only seen during Hyperspace Hoopla during SWW


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Ninja Mom said:


> I Remember that "Slave Leia" was in evidence before Disney purchased the Star Wars franchise. Has she appeared since? I have heard that Disney Discontinued Hyperspace Hoopla because they didn't want their characters portrayed that way anymore. Is it possible that "Slave Leia" has/will meet the same fate?
> 
> The last Hyperspace Hoopla was in 2013. Did anyone see Slave Leia at SWW last year?
> 
> ~NM



I did not see Slave Leia during 2014 SWW however I was only there one weekend, but it was completely devoted to SWW


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Delilah1310 said:


> Thank you for weighing in!
> The Animation Station for us means the drawing class - we had a blast there last visit and thought it might be fun in case there are SW-related characters! ;o)
> 
> Yes, the morning does seem busy ... perhaps we drop ST and/or TT before the parade, knowing that we will have a FP for it in the afternoon? I've kind of intentionally keep it loose in the AM - putting all the fixed FP times in the afternoon/evening - expecting a curve ball from DS! HA!
> 
> I'm sure based on the show announcements and then knowing the characters and their schedules after the first week, we can have a better idea (plus we can watch the wait times on the first couple of weekends).
> 
> DS7 is all about the Rebels, so his focus is there.
> 
> thanks again for ALL the advice on this thread - it is a life-saver for someone like me planning our first SWW!!!




We got to draw Donald as Darth maul last year, but I specifically asked the cm working the line, and he asked the animator.  Not sure if the artists regularly do the sw characters, I think it depends on the particular artist working.

I'd go at the start of the day and ask the cm at the drawing room door if any of the artists are likely to do sw characters that day.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> But I actually agree with your first statement, I doubt Disney does anything that is supposed to be a family restaurant that has slaves involved, doesn't matter how they are dressed.



ITA, but don't think that's necessary for them to have something themed after Jabbas's palace. I could picture the band à la Cosimc Ray's, and the rest of the atmosphere...!


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> All the help you are in the FP FAQ thread and you didn't know about the other one?


Lol...worst part is I DID know about this and even checked the park hours last week....but must have checked the wrong date or can't read because I swore last night was a 12 am close....went right to your thread to confirm when I couldn't get in


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> Lol...worst part is I DID know about this and even checked the park hours last week....but must have checked the wrong date or can't read because I swore last night was a 12 am close....went right to your thread to confirm when I couldn't get in


----------



## inkedupmomma

lovingeire said:


> Check out the cake chatter thread.  There are definitely pictures of Star Wars cakes there and instructions on how to order!



*I have exhausted the cake chatter thread, and there isn't much SW on there. Hard to find a cake that doesn't have 3d symbols, which for licensing reasons they can not do... *



williamscm3 said:


> We had this made at the contemporary last November for my sons birthday


*that is pretty darn cute! My DH is a light side fan, so I'd have to lighten it up a bit *


----------



## msmama

inkedupmomma said:


> *I have exhausted the cake chatter thread, and there isn't much SW on there. Hard to find a cake that doesn't have 3d symbols, which for licensing reasons they can not do... *
> 
> 
> *that is pretty darn cute! My DH is a light side fan, so I'd have to lighten it up a bit *



What about getting a plain cake (readibly available in most restaurants) and then adding your own topper?  They have some on Amazon but I can't seem to link them.


----------



## inkedupmomma

msmama said:


> What about getting a plain cake (readibly available in most restaurants) and then adding your own topper?  They have some on Amazon but I can't seem to link them.


I want something over the top and flashy lol  Not a huge fan of their podium cakes


----------



## yulilin3

and now I want cake


----------



## slaveone

I also now want cake well cupcake. Preferably a Vader one though Yoda would suffice.


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> I want something *over the top and flashy* lol  Not a huge fan of their podium cakes


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> I also now want cake well cupcake. Preferably a Vader one though Yoda would suffice.


I'm bored as you can tell


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Vader cupcake was too much chocolate for me in one sitting... DID I SAY THAT?! But the mini Vader cupcakes at the desert party were just right!


----------



## slaveone

I was almost deathly ill from the rich Vader goodness and totally could of used milk with it. May bring in box of shelf stable like parmalite to drink with it this year.


----------



## lovingeire

Ok, I probably should not have tried to plan out FP's prior to getting my small amount of work done today!  But I did and now that our SWW time is cut down I'm feeling like I'm trying to cram too much in.  It doesn't help having a 10 and 13 year age gap with your kids (15, almost 5 and 1!)  Throw in spending the day with a friend and it should be entertaining trying to get a schedule to work.

My first question is, we will be there for the rumored Jeremy Bulloch weekend and Boba Fett is my husband's favorite character.  Oldest DS is also a big fan.  How early would they (possibly we depending on time) need to be in line do you think to score FP's for him?  (And yes, I am aware this could probably throw off our schedule immensely!)  Actually looking at last year's thread it looks like 6:30 was recommended, which is doable but there were some big hitters there at the same time so I guess it's a wait and see.

Here is what I am thinking:

Rope Drop
8am - Darth Vader M&G
9am - Star Tours FP+
10am - FtF parade viewing spot
11am - Parade
Noon - Chewie & Ewoks
1pm - Lunch 
1:45 - R2D2 (or would this be better to do in the morning after Darth Vader and do a ride here due to weather?)
3:30 - Stars of the Saga?
5:15 - Visit to the Maul (if happening)
<<<<rides/shows/dinner - no fixed plans >>>>
8:30pm - FtF fireworks viewing (can't remember what time people recommend getting to the dessert party?)

If they have Visit to the Maul I think my middle would enjoy that should and would try to FP+ it.  If not then I guess we might do SoTS.  I'm a little torn on shows knowing my littles will have little patience for them.  One of us could take them back to the room for nap time, which is what we would normally do, but we will see what the celebrity schedule has in store for us and who the oldest is into seeing.  (At least he's old enough to do it on his own as well if desired.) 

Hopefully this is doable for that day (Friday, the 5th).  We might have some time to hop over on the afternoon of the 6th if there's a show the oldest wants to see or something.  We'll figure that detail out when we find out more info on the weekends.


----------



## lovingeire

Horizon also has shelf stable milk boxes.  I was thinking of picking some up for my youngest DS as he pretty much only drinks milk.


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> Ok, I probably should not have tried to plan out FP's prior to getting my small amount of work done today!  But I did and now that our SWW time is cut down I'm feeling like I'm trying to cram too much in.  It doesn't help having a 10 and 13 year age gap with your kids (15, almost 5 and 1!)  Throw in spending the day with a friend and it should be entertaining trying to get a schedule to work.
> 
> My first question is, we will be there for the rumored Jeremy Bulloch weekend and Boba Fett is my husband's favorite character.  Oldest DS is also a big fan.  How early would they (possibly we depending on time) need to be in line do you think to score FP's for him?  (And yes, I am aware this could probably throw off our schedule immensely!)  Actually looking at last year's thread it looks like 6:30 was recommended, which is doable but there were some big hitters there at the same time so I guess it's a wait and see.
> 
> Here is what I am thinking:
> 
> Rope Drop
> 8am - Darth Vader M&G
> 9am - Star Tours FP+
> 10am - FtF parade viewing spot
> 11am - Parade
> Noon - Chewie & Ewoks
> 1pm - Lunch
> 1:45 - R2D2 (or would this be better to do in the morning after Darth Vader and do a ride here due to weather?)
> 3:30 - Stars of the Saga?
> 5:15 - Visit to the Maul (if happening)
> <<<<rides/shows/dinner - no fixed plans >>>>
> 8:30pm - FtF fireworks viewing (can't remember what time people recommend getting to the dessert party?)
> 
> If they have Visit to the Maul I think my middle would enjoy that should and would try to FP+ it.  If not then I guess we might do SoTS.  I'm a little torn on shows knowing my littles will have little patience for them.  One of us could take them back to the room for nap time, which is what we would normally do, but we will see what the celebrity schedule has in store for us and who the oldest is into seeing.  (At least he's old enough to do it on his own as well if desired.)
> 
> Hopefully this is doable for that day (Friday, the 5th).  We might have some time to hop over on the afternoon of the 6th if there's a show the oldest wants to see or something.  We'll figure that detail out when we find out more info on the weekends.


completely doable. The only thing would be lining up for SotS without a fp. You would need at least 45 to an hour depending on who's here.
For Jeremy Bulloch arriving by 6 to 6:30am is fine, he's come every year so his line is pretty short. But once we have a celeb list it'll be easier to predict.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> If you are going to DHS another day can you leave some non SWW for that day?
> The Chewie ST before breakfast is possible if you are one of the first families in line for him. You can not fit anything else between breakfast and parade.
> TSMM even with fp and if you are there at 12 will take you at least 20 min. to line up ride and get off. Depending on the timing and lines for the animation class you woule be getting out of there around 1:15pm at the earliest



I agree with this assessment. And would clarify that Animation Academy lines frequently spill over from one show to the next.


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> completely doable. The only thing would be lining up for SotS without a fp. You would need at least 45 to an hour depending on who's here.
> For Jeremy Bulloch arriving by 6 to 6:30am is fine, he's come every year so his line is pretty short. But once we have a celeb list it'll be easier to predict.



Thanks!  I guess the OCD planner in me will have to simmer down until we find out the celeb list!   I feel like DH said Jeremy Bulloch was the only person he would stand in line to meet, but he isn't necessarily the kind of person to wait in that line.  Oldest DS however totally is.  Normally we would leave after lunch for nap time for the littles.  I wonder if it would be better to do the R2D2 M&G in the morning and have a later FP+ for Star Tours and then hopefully we'd get through it quicker so we could get the littles back to nap.  

I'm sure it's been discussed, but how does the line for Visit to the Maul look without a FP?  I was thinking we'd FP that because we'd all attend, but now I'm not sure.  And I think a lot will have to be tabled/rearranged once we find out the celeb list and schedule of shows.

I really need to get to work and stop obsessing over SWW!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lovingeire said:


> Ok, I probably should not have tried to plan out FP's prior to getting my small amount of work done today!  But I did and now that our SWW time is cut down I'm feeling like I'm trying to cram too much in.  It doesn't help having a 10 and 13 year age gap with your kids (15, almost 5 and 1!)  Throw in spending the day with a friend and it should be entertaining trying to get a schedule to work.
> 
> My first question is, we will be there for the rumored Jeremy Bulloch weekend and Boba Fett is my husband's favorite character.  Oldest DS is also a big fan.  How early would they (possibly we depending on time) need to be in line do you think to score FP's for him?  (And yes, I am aware this could probably throw off our schedule immensely!)  Actually looking at last year's thread it looks like 6:30 was recommended, which is doable but there were some big hitters there at the same time so I guess it's a wait and see.
> 
> Here is what I am thinking:
> 
> Rope Drop
> 8am - Darth Vader M&G
> 9am - Star Tours FP+
> 10am - FtF parade viewing spot
> 11am - Parade
> Noon - Chewie & Ewoks
> 1pm - Lunch
> 1:45 - R2D2 (or would this be better to do in the morning after Darth Vader and do a ride here due to weather?)
> 3:30 - Stars of the Saga?
> 5:15 - Visit to the Maul (if happening)
> <<<<rides/shows/dinner - no fixed plans >>>>
> 8:30pm - FtF fireworks viewing (can't remember what time people recommend getting to the dessert party?)
> 
> If they have Visit to the Maul I think my middle would enjoy that should and would try to FP+ it.  If not then I guess we might do SoTS.  I'm a little torn on shows knowing my littles will have little patience for them.  One of us could take them back to the room for nap time, which is what we would normally do, but we will see what the celebrity schedule has in store for us and who the oldest is into seeing.  (At least he's old enough to do it on his own as well if desired.)
> 
> Hopefully this is doable for that day (Friday, the 5th).  We might have some time to hop over on the afternoon of the 6th if there's a show the oldest wants to see or something.  We'll figure that detail out when we find out more info on the weekends.



Last year I was stalking c3po, who usually switched off with r2.  The droids can be hard to plan for because they didn't always come out.  The weekend we were there they only seemed to come out for the last set of the night.


----------



## hydrotony

slaveone said:


> Forgot that Slave Leia appeared during Hoopla sometimes as well.



The last Hoopla had Slave Leia and Ripped-shirt Padme dirty dancing with Lando. That is unsettling in so many ways. I don't think family oriented Disney will ever have that type of show again.


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> Thanks!  I guess the OCD planner in me will have to simmer down until we find out the celeb list!   I feel like DH said Jeremy Bulloch was the only person he would stand in line to meet, but he isn't necessarily the kind of person to wait in that line.  Oldest DS however totally is.  Normally we would leave after lunch for nap time for the littles.  I wonder if it would be better to do the R2D2 M&G in the morning and have a later FP+ for Star Tours and then hopefully we'd get through it quicker so we could get the littles back to nap.
> 
> I'm sure it's been discussed, but how does the line for Visit to the Maul look without a FP?  I was thinking we'd FP that because we'd all attend, but now I'm not sure.  And I think a lot will have to be tabled/rearranged once we find out the celeb list and schedule of shows.
> 
> I really need to get to work and stop obsessing over SWW!


The droids only came out in the afternoon and they didn't have set times at all. Visit to the Maul is VERY popular. At least an hour without a fp


----------



## yulilin3

hydrotony said:


> The last Hoopla had Slave Leia and Ripped-shirt Padme dirty dancing with Lando. That is unsettling in so many ways. I don't think family oriented Disney will ever have that type of show again.


That was only on the last day of that years SWW. Lando did not appear before and has not appeared since. I feel like they did cross the line but they already knew the show wasn't coming back, so they went all out


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I'm bored as you can tell



"Klytus, I'm booooored..."


----------



## Candleshoe

pssst... FtF out yet?  

j/k j/k j/k


----------



## AThrillingChase

I keep checking, but yet all I find out from the blog is that they named yet another baby animal.


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> pssst... FtF out yet?
> 
> j/k j/k j/k





AThrillingChase said:


> I keep checking, but yet all I find out from the blog is that they named yet another baby animal.


It's called Kiama which means..."FtF is unlikely to come out today" in Swahili


----------



## slaveone

I have also determined that DL food is superior to WDW. Thanks to the blog.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> It's called Kiama which means..."FtF is unlikely to come out today" in Swahili




Probably so!


----------



## jeanneg4of4

Ok so I just landed a reservation for H&V Jedi Mickey @ 8:35 on 5/23.  Would it be possible to eat, watch the fireworks, and then see fantasmic? If so what would be the best strategy? We are not to worried about the fireworks as we plan on doing ftf on another day but I would still like to e experience them if possible.


----------



## yulilin3

jeanneg4of4 said:


> Ok so I just landed a reservation for H&V Jedi Mickey @ 8:35 on 5/23.  Would it be possible to eat, watch the fireworks, and then see fantasmic? If so what would be the best strategy? We are not to worried about the fireworks as we plan on doing ftf on another day but I would still like to e experience them if possible.


You'll exit your meal right as fireworks are going up. I would stay around the H&V/Echo Lake area, watch the fireworks and then you can walk over to F! you'll have plenty of time


----------



## KisstheGirl33

Does anyone know when FP will become available for SotS?


----------



## yulilin3

KisstheGirl33 said:


> Does anyone know when FP will become available for SotS?


No one knows. Last year fp for the shows became available May 5th.
It could be this way again as to give opportunity to AP and off site guests to book in the 30 day window


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> BtF is completely based on the animated cartoon, so if you're not interested at all in it I would skip it.  SotS is the really fun, all the celebrities that have come in the past have great stories to tell so I wouldn't miss it if you're a fan of the original movies. Obi Wan is just awesome because JAT is so talented, it really is his life story told using all the different characters he has voices, and there are a lot of them. It has a great nspirational message. This show is the one that has the least SW in it but I recommend it 100%



Do you think an 8 year old and 4 year old would sit through the Obi Wan show...?  And if Darth Maul show, would you FP it or SotS?


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> Do you think an 8 year old and 4 year old would sit through the Obi Wan show...?  And if Darth Maul show, would you FP it or SotS?


1.- The 8 year old would, not sure about the 4 year old. 
2.- My quick answer would be fp VttM. But it depends on how big the second celeb for SotS is.


----------



## Koh1977

Tltorrez said:


> This is totally off-topic but Monykalyn mentioned Minecraft videos the other day (yes, my son watches Sethbling incessantly). So I thought some of you might find this entertaining. It's my son's latest Minecraft parody song (yes, that's a thing too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son has unusual music tastes for a 12-year old, best enjoyed if your music tastes run to the 70s/80s.



My son watches Ali A, so I completely understand...and longnose stampy or something along those lines...I've given up!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HCinKC said:


> I love it! I am still going through that other thread, but I didn't see a whole lot of SW themed bands. Does anyone else have any they can share? I love seeing the creativity!



Here are the ones I did for last year.  Nail polish and tattoos.


----------



## delmar411

I forget who has posted that they are going to the galactic gathering but if you are could you message me? I have a few questions. Thanks!


----------



## Ninja Mom

hydrotony said:


> The last Hoopla had Slave Leia and Ripped-shirt Padme dirty dancing with Lando. That is unsettling in so many ways. I don't think family oriented Disney will ever have that type of show again.



They were dirty dancing with Chewie for Star Wars weekends June 7-9th 2013. The guy that walked out on stage dressed as Lando that weekend only made a non-dancing appearance.






~NM
PS. I thought the "Dirty" dancing wasn't so dirty but your mileage may vary


----------



## yulilin3

i really miss Hoopla, I thought it was entertaining and the perfect way to end SWW every day. I know that this issue has been discussed a lot, from SW purist that don't want to see characters out of character but I always liked it. Sometimes Disney pushed the boundary a bit but I never really thought they crossed the line, other than Slave Leia, she only came out during SWW 2013.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Ninja Mom said:


> They were dirty dancing with Chewie for Star Wars weekends June 7-9th 2013. The guy that walked out on stage dressed as Lando that weekend only made a non-dancing appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~NM
> PS. I thought the "Dirty" dancing wasn't so dirty but your mileage may vary


 
Man.  We were there that weekend.  We missed Hoopla on Friday because the kids were exhausted and couldn't make it that late and we figured we could catch it Saturday instead, and then a tropical depression came through and rained everything out from mid-afternoon on.  And on Sunday we went to the MK.  We assumed we could catch Hoopla another year.  **sad trombone**


----------



## BobaFettFan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here are the ones I did for last year.  Nail polish and tattoos.




These look amazing.  Can you describe the process?


----------



## BobaFettFan

Ninja Mom said:


> They were dirty dancing with Chewie for Star Wars weekends June 7-9th 2013. The guy that walked out on stage dressed as Lando that weekend only made a non-dancing appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~NM
> PS. I thought the "Dirty" dancing wasn't so dirty but your mileage may vary



Chewie + crown + glasses = super great!


----------



## coluk003

Ninja Mom said:


> They were dirty dancing with Chewie for Star Wars weekends June 7-9th 2013. The guy that walked out on stage dressed as Lando that weekend only made a non-dancing appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~NM
> PS. I thought the "Dirty" dancing wasn't so dirty but your mileage may vary



As a red blooded american male i approve this and want it back


----------



## Ninja Mom

jtowntoflorida said:


> Man.  We were there that weekend.  We missed Hoopla on Friday because the kids were exhausted and couldn't make it that late and we figured we could catch it Saturday instead, and then a tropical depression came through and rained everything out from mid-afternoon on.  And on Sunday we went to the MK.  We assumed we could catch Hoopla another year.  **sad trombone**



And I was sitting stage front in that tropical depression since 2:00 pm on that Saturday that it got rained out. I brought my rain gear and I had a pair of other nuts to keep me company while we waited for it to stop raining. At 5:30 pm that night it finally slowed down enough to where we could pull out our phones and check the weather radar. Then a couple of managers stopped by and said in all probability the show would be cancelled that Saturday (it was). So I got to do it all over again on Sunday, staking out a front row spot by the stage at 1:30pm for a show that didn't start until 8pm. Sat with the same nuts on Sunday too!

~NM


----------



## Felipe4

Question for those with the Jedi Mickey @H&V with Fantasmic reservations. I made this reservation ages ago and only just saw the details now that it's for the first show which would mean missing the Star Wars fireworks.  There's no way to change the showing of Fantasmic you go to aside from cancelling everything, right?


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> Question for those with the Jedi Mickey @H&V with Fantasmic reservations. I made this reservation ages ago and only just saw the details now that it's for the first show which would mean missing the Star Wars fireworks.  There's no way to change the showing of Fantasmic you go to aside from cancelling everything, right?


If you don't mind paying for it you can still keep the reservation and just go to the second F! You won't need a fp for it,  the second show almost never fills up


----------



## peterb

hello to all. time to do the happy dance as snoopy only can. I just booked Dtech for june 5th for 9:50am for two. it only took 10 calls to get it done. I did not want to wait 30 plus minutes on hold. Just keep calling back. The shipping to Canada is $100.00 ouch, that doubles the cost. i have breakfast reservation for 1040am with Vader. i assume that i can get to breakfast on time.


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> It's called Kiama which means..."FtF is unlikely to come out today" in Swahili



just so long as it includes "today"....there is a fan Disney FB page where someone is saying a CM told them there was not going to be FtF this year.   Seriously, he swears the CM was positive about it.   Yeah....we made boatloads of money with very little cost to us, but we don't want to do that again this year.


----------



## yulilin3

CM on the phone line told me the same thing about a month ago...I don't believe it either


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> CM on the phone line told me the same thing about a month ago...I don't believe it either



about a month ago there was NO indication of this on the hub AKA disneys information site for CM, CM's for the most part are dull of ship


----------



## HCinKC

hydrotony said:


> The last Hoopla had Slave Leia and Ripped-shirt Padme dirty dancing with Lando. That is unsettling in so many ways. I don't think family oriented Disney will ever have that type of show again.



LOL...that is funny, creepy, and kinda gross all at the same time.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here are the ones I did for last year.  Nail polish and tattoos.



These are super! I found some Rebels tattoos at Party City, but I am still keeping an eye out for other characters. I'm hoping to find something local rather than having to order online. Is your white nail polish, too, or acrylic? I assume you did a top coat over everything with clear nail polish per the other thread? I am thinking of throwing in some glow in the dark, too. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## coluk003

HCinKC said:


> LOL...that is funny, creepy, and kinda gross all at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> These are super! I found some Rebels tattoos at Party City, but I am still keeping an eye out for other characters. I'm hoping to find something local rather than having to order online. Is your white nail polish, too, or acrylic? I assume you did a top coat over everything with clear nail polish per the other thread? I am thinking of throwing in some glow in the dark, too. Thank you for sharing!



Um what other thread?


----------



## Itinkso

I'm not sure if these can be found in the parks or at Bed, Bath, and Beyond ~ Tervis Star Wars tumblers: http://www.tervis.com/search-results?q=Star wars
I ordered a couple as housewarming gifts and because I had to return a Castaway Cay tumbler for replacement, a free shipping code keeps popping up.
Use "FREESHIP15" with any purchase - any amount and no shipping fees!


----------



## lovingeire

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Last year I was stalking c3po, who usually switched off with r2.  The droids can be hard to plan for because they didn't always come out.  The weekend we were there they only seemed to come out for the last set of the night.





yulilin3 said:


> The droids only came out in the afternoon and they didn't have set times at all. Visit to the Maul is VERY popular. At least an hour without a fp



Thanks for the info about the droids!  R2D2 is one of my son's favorites, and my friend who we're meeting up with he IS her son's favorite so it's a must do for us.  Hopefully Kenny the Pirate or someone who is there on the earlier weekends can help us figure out the best plan of attack, but it looks like afternoon is the best plan of attack.

Ok, I think since Visit with the Maul will be a hit with everyone so it will definitely get a FP!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here are the ones I did for last year.  Nail polish and tattoos.



My middle son just saw these over my shoulder and said he really wants one of the Darth Vader ones!


----------



## tinkerpea

T


ConnieB said:


> just so long as it includes "today"....there is a fan Disney FB page where someone is saying a CM told them there was not going to be FtF this year.   Seriously, he swears the CM was positive about it.   Yeah....we made boatloads of money with very little cost to us, but we don't want to do that again this year.



To be fair, I've called twice and dh called yesterday and we was told that there wasn't going to be a ftf too.
When I mentioned the vip package and would they not be getting it, we was told disney was not sure they was holding it this yr.
Luckily I know phone CMs don't have the best track record with correct info.


----------



## jennab113

The VIP guy I talked to specifically said they would be announcing FTF and explained it as reserved spot for the parade and a fireworks dessert party.  I know it isn't official until it's actually announced, but I would think he would have more information than a random phone CM.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BobaFettFan said:


> These look amazing.  Can you describe the process?





HCinKC said:


> These are super! I found some Rebels tattoos at Party City, but I am still keeping an eye out for other characters. I'm hoping to find something local rather than having to order online. Is your white nail polish, too, or acrylic? I assume you did a top coat over everything with clear nail polish per the other thread? I am thinking of throwing in some glow in the dark, too. Thank you for sharing!



Thanks!  The steps I used were as follows:  1) apply a coat of clear nail polish base coat and let dry. 2) Apply white nail polish over the entire band (or in the case of DH's I left the outside strips as they were).  When coating with lighter colors I like to get a grey band to decorate.  It took a couple of coats of the white nail polish to get full coverage.  Let dry between coats.  3) Apply the temp tattoos.  I think this was my most challenging part.  Poor C3PO lost his head and Luke lost a leg so they lost their spots on my bands.  Once I figured out the technique it went fine.  4) When the tattoos were dry I coated everything with two coats of clear nail polish base coat again. 

You want to be certain to keep the bands in the rounded shape they will be on your wrist.  I didn't do it quite tight enough and you could see some small cracks in the tattoos where the band had to bend more to go on the wrist. 

Overall they held up very well. 



lovingeire said:


> My middle son just saw these over my shoulder and said he really wants one of the Darth Vader ones!



Haha - a couple of people who saw them mentioned we ought to sell them!


----------



## mmafan

jennab113 said:


> The VIP guy I talked to specifically said they would be announcing FTF and explained it as reserved spot for the parade and a fireworks dessert party.  I know it isn't official until it's actually announced, but I would think he would have more information than a random phone CM.


anything about the schedule for the vip tour???


----------



## jennab113

No, he said they wouldn't finalize the schedule until the parade and show times are announced. He said we will get e-mails 1-2 weeks before our tour dates with more information in them.


----------



## Candleshoe

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here are the ones I did for last year.  Nail polish and tattoos.



DH had me use white as the background for his star wars one, too   His says 'Jedi Master'
DDs is just sitting there white.  She hasn't decided what she wants me to do with it yet.
I used acrylics.  I started out with nail polish but I had better luck with the paints.


----------



## hydrotony

Ninja Mom said:


> They were dirty dancing with Chewie for Star Wars weekends June 7-9th 2013. The guy that walked out on stage dressed as Lando that weekend only made a non-dancing appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~NM
> PS. I thought the "Dirty" dancing wasn't so dirty but your mileage may vary



Yeah, I checked the photos and video clips I took and didn't see Lando with them but I did see Padme dirty dancing with Darth Vader. Still weird but he was her husband. The whole mother-daughter dancing naughty together still is jarring.

[I know they are just college girls playing dress-up and dancing on stage, and so, I say go for it.]


----------



## yulilin3

ConnieB said:


> just so long as it includes "today"....there is a fan Disney FB page where someone is saying a CM told them there was not going to be FtF this year.   Seriously, he swears the CM was positive about it.   Yeah....we made boatloads of money with very little cost to us, but we don't want to do that again this year.





yulilin3 said:


> CM on the phone line told me the same thing about a month ago...I don't believe it either





tinkerpea said:


> T
> 
> 
> To be fair, I've called twice and dh called yesterday and we was told that there wasn't going to be a ftf too.
> When I mentioned the vip package and would they not be getting it, we was told disney was not sure they was holding it this yr.
> Luckily I know phone CMs don't have the best track record with correct info.





jennab113 said:


> The VIP guy I talked to specifically said they would be announcing FTF and explained it as reserved spot for the parade and a fireworks dessert party.  I know it isn't official until it's actually announced, but I would think he would have more information than a random phone CM.


It's unnerving to me that so many CM are saying that it's not happening this year. I'm definitely calling today and pressing for an answer knowing that the VIP tour services are saying that there will be.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> It's unnerving to me that so many CM are saying that it's not happening this year. I'm definitely calling today and pressing for an answer knowing that the VIP tour services are saying that there will be.



It could just be under a different name, hence the VIP line knows one is coming but regular phone CM's took not seeing FtF listed more literally.

Edit - didnt the blog writer when asked about it in comments say info would be coming?


----------



## jennab113

It would also be strange if they do a dessert party for VIP but not open it up for FTF. Disney doesn't pass up an opportunity to make money.


----------



## yulilin3

The only reason I would think of them not doing FtF is that they are opening up area for Parade and fireworks fp+...but yeah, they would make no money whatsoever


----------



## yulilin3

Well just got off the phone with WDW DINE:
I had her check and recheck if it was under another name, she said that they all know for a fact that FtF will NOT be offered this year.
When I asked her why the VIP line would be saying that it will be available she said she didn't know but that DINE is the only one who would be able to book that and they know that it's not happening.
Please don't freak out, if FtF is in fact not available there's still ways to watch the parade it just would take a bit more time, and like I've said fireworks can be seen from a lot of different places.
Anyone with access to the HUB please check and see if there's any further info on this


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> Well just got off the phone with WDW DINE:
> I had her check and recheck if it was under another name, she said that they all know for a fact that FtF will NOT be offered this year.
> When I asked her why the VIP line would be saying that it will be available she said she didn't know but that DINE is the only one who would be able to book that and they know that it's not happening.
> Please don't freak out, if FtF is in fact not available there's still ways to watch the parade it just would take a bit more time, and like I've said fireworks can be seen from a lot of different places.
> Anyone with access to the HUB please check and see if there's any further info on this


Uhg. The special anouncement better be super dee duper with extra sprinkles now.


----------



## disneygrandma

When I signed up for VIP, I was specifically told that our dessert party would be together with the FtF people...and not separate.  I think the description of the VIP tour states "semi-private", or something similar, which would indicate that the 2 groups are combined for the desserts.

As far as the dining CM's go, I have received so many different answers.  No one has specifically told me that they're not having it, though.  The 1st one however did tell me that Disney has only ever done dessert events at the MK, and never at HS. !!!  The next 2 said there's nothing out about it yet.  Then the other day, I was told "Yeah, I remember when they did that last year in OCTOBER."  She then asked her Sr Mgr about it, and came back & told me that they haven't heard anything about it yet.  She said to watch the parks blog because many times they will announce things on the Parks Blog before they "get the Memo", as in booking for BOG.

When I call, I ask about the Star Wars dessert party for fireworks viewing, and for the parade, and then mention that last year it was called Feel the Force, and not sure if it will be called something different this year.  A big problem is just getting the CM's to check their system, and not just say that they haven't heard anything about it yet.


----------



## yulilin3

@disneygrandma  I have been told that it wasn't showing up in the system as well, until about a month ago where I would get the :It's not happening this year answer.
Today I explained the whole thing with the VIP info and she put me on hold for about 3 minutes. She said that it's def. not happening.


----------



## yulilin3

Maybe if everyone calls it will force them to make an announcement on it


----------



## jthornton94

I emailed yesterday and asked and the written response I received was that no decision had been made as of yet.


----------



## yulilin3

Question and answer number 21
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...tar-wars-weekends-is-getting-closer/#comments
Can we be looking at a completely different experience all together??


----------



## slaveone

I am wondering if they completely renamed like they did the rendevous. It is also possible they are making it just dessert party no parade viewing with fp available for parade. I am okay with FP as long as the tier system isn't in effect. 


yulilin3 said:


> Question and answer number 21
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...tar-wars-weekends-is-getting-closer/#comments
> Can we be looking at a completely different experience all together??[/QUOTE


----------



## Cluelyss

slaveone said:


> I am wondering if they completely renamed like they did the rendevous. It is also possible they are making it just dessert party no parade viewing with fp available for parade. I am okay with FP as long as the tier system isn't in effect.


I was wondering the same thing? I'd be happy with just a dessert party personally 

And with characters?! Now THAT would be a big announcement!!


----------



## yulilin3

Please treat this as RUMOR until Disney confirms:
The celebrities will be signing autographs inside the old audition facilities for American Idol Experience.


----------



## jthornton94

I was thinking the same.  They renamed the MK dessert party to the Wishes dessert party.  It could be called the Symphony dessert party.


----------



## Skywise

I agree... It's gonna be called
Rout the Rebels!
or
Selebrate the Sith!
or
R2 and C3PO's Frozen Holiday Adventure!


----------



## msmama

I agree that it sounds like the "big announcement" will be a re-do of FtF.  

I, too, was told that the VIP tour dessert party would be "semi-private."  Since the VIP tour is only a max of 40 people I can't see Disney doing dessert for ONLY that, especially when they can make lots more money!!  

Characters at the dessert party would be AWESOME!!  They could totally be there as they have to do a show right after, right?!?!


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> Please treat this as RUMOR until Disney confirms:
> The celebrities will be signing autographs inside the old audition facilities for American Idol Experience.


Makes more sense then the outdoor weather sensitive signing spots.


----------



## Cluelyss

So I was just re-reading the info for the VIP tour:

*Private VIP Viewing of the Legends of the Force Motorcade - NEW*
*Access to the VIP Dessert Party *
*Wondering if this means the New, private parade viewing is VIP only but the dessert party access would be included with another package (as it's not saying "private").

Semantics.....I know, but one can hope? Better than thinking they aren't doing anything at all! *


----------



## HCinKC

coluk003 said:


> Um what other thread?



That would be here.  Fair warning, it is up to 164 pages!


----------



## Koh1977

Hmmm...Also, something to note...Did FPs this morning and the Frozen Sing a Long is not available after May 31st.  Thought it was only going to go dark for a day (if that), but it seems to have changed...going to have to squeeze it in on one of our SWW days then...  :-/


----------



## HCinKC

slaveone said:


> Makes more sense then the outdoor weather sensitive signing spots.


True, especially since Disney is paying them to be doing it. And it sure makes for better customer service for all of the people who waited in line to get FPs in the morning.


----------



## Cluelyss

Koh1977 said:


> Hmmm...Also, something to note...Did FPs this morning and the Frozen Sing a Long is not available after May 31st.  Thought it was only going to go dark for a day (if that), but it seems to have changed...going to have to squeeze it in on one of our SWW days then...  :-/


The Dibb is showing it unavailable for the first 2 weeks of June. Might be getting an overhaul before FSF?

http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


----------



## slaveone

Cluelyss said:


> The Dibb is showing it unavailable for the first 2 weeks of June. Might be getting an overhaul before FSF?
> 
> http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


I think it is an overhaul and I believe it is supposed to move spots so there is more room.


----------



## jennab113

Cluelyss said:


> So I was just re-reading the info for the VIP tour:
> 
> *Private VIP Viewing of the Legends of the Force Motorcade - NEW*
> *Access to the VIP Dessert Party*
> *Wondering if this means the New, private parade viewing is VIP only but the dessert party access would be included with another package (as it's not saying "private").
> 
> Semantics.....I know, but one can hope? Better than thinking they aren't doing anything at all! *


The e-mail the VIP guy sent me on Saturday said
*Access to the VIP Dessert Party*

·*Access to semi-private location with great views for the Summon the Force grand celebration featuring the Star Wars characters*

·*Access to the semi-private location to the Symphony in the Star closing Fireworks Display*


----------



## HCinKC

slaveone said:


> Makes more sense then the outdoor weather sensitive signing spots.





Cluelyss said:


> So I was just re-reading the info for the VIP tour:
> 
> *Private VIP Viewing of the Legends of the Force Motorcade - NEW*
> *Access to the VIP Dessert Party *
> *Wondering if this means the New, private parade viewing is VIP only but the dessert party access would be included with another package (as it's not saying "private").
> 
> Semantics.....I know, but one can hope? Better than thinking they aren't doing anything at all! *





jennab113 said:


> The e-mail the VIP guy sent me on Saturday said
> *Access to the VIP Dessert Party*
> 
> ·*Access to semi-private location with great views for the Summon the Force grand celebration featuring the Star Wars characters*
> 
> ·*Access to the semi-private location to the Symphony in the Star closing Fireworks Display*



Haha, well apparently if there is one thing that Disney is consistently good at, it is inconsistency!


----------



## Cluelyss

jennab113 said:


> The e-mail the VIP guy sent me on Saturday said
> *Access to the VIP Dessert Party*
> 
> ·*Access to semi-private location with great views for the Summon the Force grand celebration featuring the Star Wars characters*
> 
> ·*Access to the semi-private location to the Symphony in the Star closing Fireworks Display*


And for the parade does it say "private"?


----------



## yulilin3

It sounds like the "new package"  will just be a dessert party no parade viewing.


----------



## jennab113

Cluelyss said:


> And for the parade does it say "private"?


It does.  Here's everything it said:
*Upgraded Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby - NEW*

·*Early VIP Access to Darth’s Mall*

·*Guaranteed Access to Jedi Training Academy for the little Padawan’s in your party - NEW*

·*Meet & Greet with a Darth Vader - NEW*

·*Private VIP Viewing of the Legends of the Force Motorcade - NEW*

·*Table Service Lunch at a Hollywood Studios Restaurant*

·*Access to some FastPass Attractions including Star Tours and Toy Story Mania during your VIP Tour*

·*VIP Seating for the LIVE Celebrity Talk Shows*

·*Access to the VIP Dessert Party*

·*Access to semi-private location with great views for the Summon the Force grand celebration featuring the Star Wars characters*

·*Access to the semi-private location to the Symphony in the Star closing Fireworks Display*


----------



## Cluelyss

At least DPB is full of more helpful information this morning. Did you know it was a bright day at Blizzard Beach?


----------



## Itinkso

Koh1977 said:


> Hmmm...Also, something to note...Did FPs this morning and the Frozen Sing a Long is not available after May 31st.  Thought it was only going to go dark for a day (if that), but it seems to have changed...going to have to squeeze it in on one of our SWW days then...  :-/


The Dibb site is showing the Frozen Sing Along will be dark through at least June 14th... the closing appears to expand each day so do plan accordingly if you need to work the Sing Along into your schedule:
http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> It sounds like the "new package"  will just be a dessert party no parade viewing.


I wonder if there will be  "new, exciting" price to go with it! Haha!

Speaking of desserts...ODS and I have Jedi Mickey Friday night. It is at 7:10, so we should have good time to find a spot for the fireworks. To help fill the waiting, does anyone know if we can take a few desserts to-go rather than eating them at H&V? I wasn't sure since it is a buffet. The plan may be irrelevant anyway, since asking my 6yo to wait for dessert will likely be akin to asking a Storm Trooper to actually hit a target.


----------



## slaveone

I wonder if Disney will someday resurrect wookie life day. After all if such an event had never been we wouldn't of met Boba Fett until he went after Han.
Don't mind me I am bored and my head is full of weird things Disney could announce.


----------



## Candleshoe

jennab113 said:


> *Guaranteed Access to Jedi Training Academy for the little Padawan’s in your party - NEW*


How little?  

I know it might be sold out already, but if not I'm still thinking of getting it for just DH, DD and myself.   DD is too old and wouldn't want to do it, but my nephew who is
with us will be 11 (turning 12 later in the week).  If they'd let him do it in my daughter's place that would be cool.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

peterb said:


> hello to all. time to do the happy dance as snoopy only can. I just booked Dtech for june 5th for 9:50am for two. it only took 10 calls to get it done. I did not want to wait 30 plus minutes on hold. Just keep calling back. The shipping to Canada is $100.00 ouch, that doubles the cost. i have breakfast reservation for 1040am with Vader. i assume that i can get to breakfast on time.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

jennab113 said:


> It would also be strange if they do a dessert party for VIP but not open it up for FTF. Disney doesn't pass up an opportunity to make money.



I was thinking the same thing... I can't possibly see the desert party being that small, they would need to sell a hell of a lot more VIP packages to make it worth it!


----------



## Nhebron

I would be pretty pumped about just a dessert party.  I have an evening planned at DHS (Sunday), without a specific agenda.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> It sounds like the "new package"  will just be a dessert party no parade viewing.



If that is true then I can get it for me and my BF and not have to worry about what day we march... for others that SUCKS!


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> How little?
> 
> I know it might be sold out already, but if not I'm still thinking of getting it for just DH, DD and myself.   DD is too old and wouldn't want to do it, but my nephew who is
> with us will be 11 (turning 12 later in the week).  If they'd let him do it in my daughter's place that would be cool.


JTA is for kids 4-12


----------



## inkedupmomma

oh lord.. new rumor is NO FtF??? Say it aint so


----------



## slaveone

A dessert party with a character meet and greet would be nice.


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> oh lord.. new rumor is NO FtF??? Say it aint so


I tlooks like it


----------



## OZMom

The speculation is killing me. We had decided not to do the FTF, but now I'm really anxious to see what the new package is. I might have to change my mind on it.


----------



## Candleshoe

OZMom said:


> The speculation is killing me. We had decided not to do the FTF, but now I'm really anxious to see what the new package is. I might have to change my mind on it.


Ditto!!    

On the bright side they procrastinated long enough for me to get my taxes in so I might actually do it now.   

Plus my DNiece is unable to make the trip so we are a party of 7 instead of 8 now.


----------



## yulilin3

@OZMom I'm thinking the exact same thing. We had already decided not to do FtF but now it depends what it is and how much


----------



## ConnieB

tinkerpea said:


> T
> 
> 
> To be fair, I've called twice and dh called yesterday and we was told that there wasn't going to be a ftf too.
> When I mentioned the vip package and would they not be getting it, we was told disney was not sure they was holding it this yr.
> Luckily I know phone CMs don't have the best track record with correct info.




Isn't the VIP package already available for purchase...could have sworn several on this thread already purchased it...or maybe they were planning to?   Sigh....I know it's a huge corporation and being sure that every employee has the correct information is a challenge....but heavens, way back in the 80's (yes, I'm older than technology) I worked for a company taking calls.....and we had a data base to look up things for "official" policy.  Seems like Disney could have such a database so when a guest calls and asks about FtF they could ALL give the same answer.  Now, granted, "officially" the policy might be "it's not available" YET, but at least it'd be consistent.


----------



## cvjpirate

inkedupmomma said:


> oh lord.. new rumor is NO FtF??? Say it aint so



 Was looking forward to doing the FTF this year. Now to see what they replace it with.


----------



## yulilin3

-


ConnieB said:


> Isn't the VIP package already available for purchase...could have sworn several on this thread already purchased it...or maybe they were planning to?   Sigh....I know it's a huge corporation and being sure that every employee has the correct information is a challenge....but heavens, way back in the 80's (yes, I'm older than technology) I worked for a company taking calls.....and we had a data base to look up things for "official" policy.  Seems like Disney could have such a database so when a guest calls and asks about FtF they could ALL give the same answer.  Now, granted, "officially" the policy might be "it's not available" YET, but at least it'd be consistent.


The VIP package has been offered to people who did it last year. Someone who did it shared the info with  us and many people already booked it but it hasn't been announced on the DPB


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> -
> 
> The VIP package has been offered to people who did it last year. Someone who did it shared the info with  us and many people already booked it but it hasn't been announced on the DPB



Wow I didn't realize it still hasn't been announced to GP only to past attendees.

 See what happens when this board keeps you informed, we get so spoiled don't we?


----------



## AThrillingChase

Why must they constantly toy with my emotions.

I know I am the minority here, but I'm not huge on characters. I enjoy the SW characters more than the Disney ones for sure, but if they make it a character viewing party and jack the price up to the heavens because they threw in a couple of storm troopers...I'd rather just have a plain ol' dessert party and FP the parade. Except that you know they will make the parade a tier 1 FP. So, I'm just going to console myself by hoping still that they are just renaming it. They may split the parade viewing onto both sides of the route, one side being VIP only and therefore "private."

Either way I'm sure I'll do it. Unless they take away the bar and SW cocktails. Then we are at war. And I'm going dark side.


----------



## ConnieB

disneygrandma said:


> The 1st one however did tell me that Disney has only ever done dessert events at the MK, and never at HS. !!!  The next 2 said there's nothing out about it yet.  Then the other day, I was told "Yeah, I remember when they did that last year in OCTOBER."  She then asked her Sr Mgr about it, and came back & told me that they haven't heard anything about it yet.  She said to watch the parks blog because many times they will announce things on the Parks Blog before they "get the Memo", as in booking for BOG.
> .




ummmm, she'd be very incorrect.....since they've been doing dessert parties in EPCOT for months now!


----------



## lovingeire

AThrillingChase said:


> Either way I'm sure I'll do it. Unless they take away the bar and SW cocktails. Then we are at war. And I'm going dark side.



If they take away the cocktails and shorten the experience, and still jack up the price, then we're probably out.  They have to have something in it for us to want to drop that kind of cash.  Cocktails are always motivating in that regard, sparkling cider, not so much.


----------



## slaveone

With any luck I shall be able to obtain a glowing death star this year. They were out everytime I tried last year.


----------



## southernfriedmom

I took awhile off this thread in preparation & enjoyment of our quick long weekend Spring Break trip & now that I am back I feel like I have missed a lot.  I have been reading all the chatter today and tried go back a few days but can't find this answer (probably just missed it- still recovering from yesterday's 10 hr. car ride)... Is all this speculation talk because we are expecting an official announcement soon? If so, when and where should we look for it?  Within my 60 day window now- getting super excited!!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ConnieB said:


> ummmm, she'd be very incorrect.....since they've been doing dessert parties in EPCOT for months now!



I already have EPCOT desert party reserved so I know they are... wonder who is training these CMs, they need to step up their game!


----------



## yulilin3

OMG I just thought of something:
What if they are doing something similar to the Villains Soiree that they did during MNSSHP. ($99)
Food and dessert offering with characters and then the fireworks viewing.
The only thing is that during Soiree they had Maleficent being exclusive to that event so people couldn't just meet her outside of that event.
What if they decide to have a very popular character exclusive to this one?? Like Vader or Chewie?


----------



## yulilin3

southernfriedmom said:


> I took awhile off this thread in preparation & enjoyment of our quick long weekend Spring Break trip & now that I am back I feel like I have missed a lot.  I have been reading all the chatter today and tried go back a few days but can't find this answer (probably just missed it- still recovering from yesterday's 10 hr. car ride)... Is all this speculation talk because we are expecting an official announcement soon? If so, when and where should we look for it?  Within my 60 day window now- getting super excited!!!


Told by the VIP cast member that an announcement should come out this week.
Told by every WDW DINE CM that there will not be FtF package this year


----------



## disneygrandma

We did FtF last year, and thought it was a good price compared to what VIP was.  Then this year, we rec'd a newsletter from Chase Disney Visa telling about the SWW VIP that included more than last yr, and the price was less.  I couldn't believe that, and have always thought that Disney would be giving out some new experiences at different price levels.  Well, it appears this will be the case.  I agree now that I think the parade viewing will be FP, and there will be a separate dessert party pkg.  But I still think that they might be offering other experiences too, not just a dessert & fireworks viewing pkg.  Oh the speculation & stress of it all!


----------



## Itinkso

ConnieB said:


> ummmm, she'd be very incorrect.....since they've been doing dessert parties in EPCOT for months now!


We met a Dining reservations CM last year who shared a lot of info when DD identified herself as a CM. The Dining call center is in Indiana or Illinois and most CMs have never even been to the parks. The CM shared they check Orlando weather so they can answer weather questions and only know about what is available for booking.

Disney operates in a very compartmentalized manner. Even with Entertainment casting SWW, those who are cast don't even know what's going on until they actually receive their schedules a couple weeks in advance.


----------



## slaveone

I wonder if they could be offering other tours or exclusive classes/shows like they do with F&W and F&G.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> OMG I just thought of something:
> What if they are doing something similar to the Villains Soiree that they did during MNSSHP. ($99)
> Food and dessert offering with characters and then the fireworks viewing.
> The only thing is that during Soiree they had Maleficent being exclusive to that event so people couldn't just meet her outside of that event.
> What if they decide to have a very popular character exclusive to this one?? Like Vader or Chewie?


I think it would have to be a more exclusive character: Han, Lando, or, from reading some of the comments in this thread, Slave Leia!


----------



## yulilin3

In unrelated/related SW news
http://collider.com/star-wars-force-awakens-new-trailer-avengers-2/


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> Told by the VIP cast member that an announcement should come out this week.
> Told by every WDW DINE CM that there will not be FtF package this year



I'm afraid to close my computer for fear I will miss something...I have to go get my son from preschool....I have a dilemma! 

He's 4, the walk will do him some good, right? Sorry honey, Mommy needs to stalk the SWW board today.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> OMG I just thought of something:
> What if they are doing something similar to the Villains Soiree that they did during MNSSHP. ($99)
> Food and dessert offering with characters and then the fireworks viewing.
> The only thing is that during Soiree they had Maleficent being exclusive to that event so people couldn't just meet her outside of that event.
> What if they decide to have a very popular character exclusive to this one?? Like Vader or Chewie?



I dunno - That'd eat into the Sci-fi dine-in breakfast wouldn't it?  (I know I'll probably be cancelling the breakfast in lieu of a fireworks dinner part-ay that includes practically the same characters...)


----------



## AThrillingChase

lovingeire said:


> If they take away the cocktails and shorten the experience, and still jack up the price, then we're probably out.  They have to have something in it for us to want to drop that kind of cash.  Cocktails are always motivating in that regard, sparkling cider, not so much.


 
I know Epcot's party has cocktails, so I would bet they will keep those. The MK is just a weird scenario due to the no alcohol (except sort of...)



slaveone said:


> With any luck I shall be able to obtain a glowing death star this year. They were out everytime I tried last year.


 
THIS. I was so mad! In 2013 they were out by like 6:30-7 (of the drinks, no glowing death stars I saw just the cubes). While I was riding TOT my mom ran back and forth between every bar stand she could find to get me one and finally found one bartender and begged him. So he poured the tiny bit he had left of "the force" and then topped it with vodka to fill up the cup more. Maybe I shouldn't be so angry about that after all...


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> OMG I just thought of something:
> What if they are doing something similar to the Villains Soiree that they did during MNSSHP. ($99)
> Food and dessert offering with characters and then the fireworks viewing.
> The only thing is that during Soiree they had Maleficent being exclusive to that event so people couldn't just meet her outside of that event.
> What if they decide to have a very popular character exclusive to this one?? Like Vader or Chewie?


 
I'm just not sure where they would hold it, since that one was held indoors. If it was out in the open people would just crowd around and take photos of the characters and everything, and if they did it under a tent or something I'm not sure where they'd have space to put it?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I dunno - That'd eat into the Sci-fi dine-in breakfast wouldn't it?  (I know I'll probably be cancelling the breakfast in lieu of a fireworks dinner part-ay that includes practically the same characters...)


yeah, you're right
How about if it would include an exclusive  view of episode V!!, maybe some celebrities in there as well


----------



## Barbara C

Hi all - 

I have a 7pm ADR for 3 pp on Saturday, May 30 for Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at H&V that I am going to cancel.  Please let me know if you'd like to coordinate.

Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> I'm just not sure where they would hold it, since that one was held indoors. If it was out in the open people would just crowd around and take photos of the characters and everything, and if they did it under a tent or something I'm not sure where they'd have space to put it?


The tent could be placed where Darth's Mall used to be. In an empty lot behind RnRC. I though they might do it at Disney Jr. since they have used that space for when it rained during last years FtF


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to stop speculating now...next thing to come out of my mouth is that JJ Abrams could be coming


----------



## slaveone

It could happen. He'll be at Celebration. Depends how much he sold his soul to the mouse for marketing for the films.


yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to stop speculating now...next thing to come out of my mouth is that JJ Abrams could be coming


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, you're right
> How about if it would include an exclusive  view of episode V!!, maybe some celebrities in there as well


 


yulilin3 said:


> The tent could be placed where Darth's Mall used to be. In an empty lot behind RnRC. I though they might do it at Disney Jr. since they have used that space for when it rained during last years FtF


 
Interesting...now if they made it a sort of separate party with celebrities or a band like at the soiree, followed by reserved fireworks, I'd come off my soap box. I'm not sure if it is coincidence or what, but I did see that the DPB stopped responding to questions about FtF in the last week or two.


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to stop speculating now...next thing to come out of my mouth is that JJ Abrams could be coming


 Harrison Ford DID get out of the hospital yesterday, so...


----------



## Ninja Mom

yulilin3 said:


> OMG I just thought of something:
> What if they are doing something similar to the Villains Soiree that they did during MNSSHP. ($99)
> Food and dessert offering with characters and then the fireworks viewing.
> The only thing is that during Soiree they had Maleficent being exclusive to that event so people couldn't just meet her outside of that event.
> *What if they decide to have a very popular character exclusive to this one?? Like Vader or Chewie?*



Or how about C3PO & R2D2??? After all, these ARE the Droids we've been looking for!!!

~NM


----------



## AThrillingChase

Somewhat related question - if they do nix viewing for the parade and we get a FP for a show instead and therefore have to sit and wait...what time would we need to arrive to get a seat on the curb? My friend has had some back problems the last year for a slipped disk. She has done rehab and is better now, but I know she'd rather sit while we wait. We'd hoped the reserved area with FtF would allow some extra room for her to sit and then just stand when the parade was coming.


----------



## Delilah1310

I am so confused. sigh. 
just announce it already, whatever is going on!!!


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Somewhat related question - if they do nix viewing for the parade and we get a FP for a show instead and therefore have to sit and wait...what time would we need to arrive to get a seat on the curb? My friend has had some back problems the last year for a slipped disk. She has done rehab and is better now, but I know she'd rather sit while we wait. We'd hoped the reserved area with FtF would allow some extra room for her to sit and then just stand when the parade was coming.


2 hours before just to be sure but it depends on the celebrities visiting that weekend.
There are only 2 benches on Hollywood Blvd and if you're ear;y enough you can grab one for your friend


----------



## slaveone

If curb sitting bring a towel or blanket because those curbs get wicked hot even early in morning in May and June. While not at HS I may have had burn striped on back of my legs from a certain curb I like in MK last year.


----------



## Brandiwlf

I would be happy for fp+ parade viewing as long as it's not tier 1!


----------



## ConnieB

AThrillingChase said:


> Why must they constantly toy with my emotions.
> 
> I know I am the minority here, but I'm not huge on characters. I enjoy the SW characters more than the Disney ones for sure, but if they make it a character viewing party and jack the price up to the heavens because they threw in a couple of storm troopers...I'd rather just have a plain ol' dessert party and FP the parade. Except that you know they will make the parade a tier 1 FP. So, I'm just going to console myself by hoping still that they are just renaming it. They may split the parade viewing onto both sides of the route, one side being VIP only and therefore "private."
> 
> Either way I'm sure I'll do it. Unless they take away the bar and SW cocktails. Then we are at war. And I'm going dark side.




The pessimist in me thinks if they are going to make it a dessert only party it's not going to end up like the former Tomorrowland Dessert Party....they'll add "cupcakes with characters" add a latern on the table and double the price.  This is now called Wishes Dessert Party, and seriously, that's all that they appear to have changed, but at double the price. 

We love the Tomorrowland Party.....and at $27 it's worth it to have some yummy eats and a place to sit waiting for the fireworks.   But at $50, I'd rather just go to the bakery or other snack places and gather several treats and go sit in the back of the park to watch the fireworks, lol.    The Cheapskate Dessert Party.


----------



## ConnieB

jennab113 said:


> Harrison Ford DID get out of the hospital yesterday, so...



AND he was reportedly driving around....so what happened to the broken pelvis?  That does not heal that quickly!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Having the sing-along go dark just doesn't make any sense and contradicts prior information about it moving seamlessly to the new location.  I think the more likely scenario is that the FP+s just haven't been loaded into MDE yet.  It isn't like Disney hasn't loaded attractions late before.  Maybe they're trying to come up with the right FP+/SB allocation for the summer.

As for FtF...when you think back to what they did with the "Frozen" Osborne Lights package, I wouldn't be surprised if it's a dessert party only with a higher price point.  I doubt they'd offer a special character when the Lights package showed that people will pay $100/head for desserts only.  FtF+, y'all!

Another thought is that the desserts offered a H&V could also be used for the VIP dessert party if they're not going to do anything other than the VIP packages this year.


----------



## slaveone

They could also just call all things vip this year to charge more with some packages including more. Also surprisingly the first two weekends of June are summer season which is cheaper in WDW hotel bookings because of perspective crowd levels and frequently is used for rehab. Particularly with FSF coming back as soon as SWW is done. The only reason HS is so busy the first two weeks in june is because of SWW and I believe the addition of the SW meals all week from 5/4-6/17 is actually 1. To make money because the things book like mad. 2. To guage just how well a SW restaraunt will go over during expansion. 3. To keep guest slightly happier and bring people into the parks during May and June during non SWW days to help with guest flow during last weeks of F&G at Epcot and in the run up to MK 24hr event.


----------



## lovethattink

AThrillingChase said:


> I'm just not sure where they would hold it, since that one was held indoors. If it was out in the open people would just crowd around and take photos of the characters and everything, and if they did it under a tent or something I'm not sure where they'd have space to put it?



Rain location was Disney Jr. for both FTF and FSF package.



ConnieB said:


> The pessimist in me thinks if they are going to make it a dessert only party it's not going to end up like the former Tomorrowland Dessert Party....they'll add "cupcakes with characters" add a latern on the table and double the price.  This is now called Wishes Dessert Party, and seriously, that's all that they appear to have changed, but at double the price.
> 
> We love the Tomorrowland Party.....and at $27 it's worth it to have some yummy eats and a place to sit waiting for the fireworks.   But at $50, I'd rather just go to the bakery or other snack places and gather several treats and go sit in the back of the park to watch the fireworks, lol.    The Cheapskate Dessert Party.



I'm doubtful of characters, but you never know. The Frozen Holiday Package gave guests the opportunity to see Anna and Elsa on stage. No meet and greet and was $90.



jtowntoflorida said:


> Having the sing-along go dark just doesn't make any sense and contradicts prior information about it moving seamlessly to the new location.  I think the more likely scenario is that the FP+s just haven't been loaded into MDE yet.  It isn't like Disney hasn't loaded attractions late before.  Maybe they're trying to come up with the right FP+/SB allocation for the summer.
> 
> As for FtF...when you think back to what they did with the "Frozen" Osborne Lights package, I wouldn't be surprised if it's a dessert party only with a higher price point.  I doubt they'd offer a special character when the Lights package showed that people will pay $100/head for desserts only.  FtF+, y'all!
> 
> Another thought is that the desserts offered a H&V could also be used for the VIP dessert party if they're not going to do anything other than the VIP packages this year.



My youngest ds will be so bummed if the sing-along goes dark. He takes to heart the instructions to sing at the top of your lungs.

I doubt there'd be a character too. Same reasoning. We did the package and it was very nice. People were obviously willing to pay.


----------



## coluk003

Itinkso said:


> I think it would have to be a more exclusive character: Han, Lando, or, from reading some of the comments in this thread, Slave Leia!



I like the way you think. I hope they do something and announce soon. I came here and saw 4 pages from last night at midnight and panicked , thought I'd miss something.

I've also asked cm's  to keep an eye out but I'll be honest most people are not like me and will either forget or only look once every few days .


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> Told by the VIP cast member that an announcement should come out this week.
> Told by every WDW DINE CM that there will not be FtF package this year


They keep saying that theres no FTF because there prob isn't....it will be named something else but I just don't see them not having a hard ticket event besides the VIP......but well see


----------



## MakiraMarlena

if there's no cocktails I'm out.


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> They keep saying that theres no FTF because there prob isn't....it will be named something else but I just don't see them not having a hard ticket event besides the VIP......but well see


I asked if it could be called something else and they said that there will be no package at all including parade viewing and fireworks. Maybe they will have something else but with different components


----------



## jennab113

Maybe it will be named something related to The Force Awakens like "Awaken the Force" or something.


----------



## slaveone

You know they could be moving to a themed dessert party because of the rain outs with the parades in past.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Too often I've seen where Dining has told people that such and such restaurant is closing down for refurb based only on the fact that times are not available on their computer and people start freaking out.  Then voila - the restaurant finally gets times loaded and they _aren't_ closed for refurb.    I'm expecting whatever Disney does to be more expensive than last year and it might be different but I'd be completely _shocked _if they don't offer some equivalent of FtF and wouldn't put a lot of stock in the dining CM comments at this time.  The impression I've gotten is that in most cases the dining CM's don't have any more info than what they have access to book which of course we know FtF isn't available to do yet.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I also bet that Disney would love to figure out a way to have a premium package that was a little more out of the way, kind of the like the Osborne Lights package that didn't interfere a lot.


----------



## AThrillingChase

I kind of feel the same way. It is entirely possible someone told them FtF was discontinued, both phone CM's AND their supervisor (because they are planning a renamed but extremely similar event not yet released). If they are keeping it under wraps and/or still deciding on details, I don't know that those two positions would have much detail or receive advanced notice. They may have just received the notice FtF was cancelled this year and figured ok no package at all. So, we will see.

I do wonder though - is any info available yet for a FSF premium package? Last year they upped the price when they extended the dates for it, but left it the same with the parade viewing, fireworks dessert party, FP for the show, etc. That could be a good indicator of where the higher ups are at since they are/were so similar.


----------



## Brandiwlf

It won't let me upload the picture but I just found storm trooper chocolate bunnies at Wal-Mart!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

We can speculate all we want but all we can do is wait and see


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I asked if it could be called something else and they said that *there will be no package at all including parade viewing and fireworks*. Maybe they will have something else but with different components


Which leads to potentially dessert / fireworks only.....


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> We can speculate all we want but all we can do is wait and see


 that kind if negativity will not be tolerated here


----------



## yulilin3

not really being negative, it's just a wait and see at this point


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

They also have the storm trooper bunnies at Meijer. I got one too. They are cute! I called D-Tech today to change my son's time and got a very friendly cm. She and her hubby go every year to sww. She said they are definitely having ftf again this year and to watch the Disney Blog middle of next week. I like what she said. I say we go with her opinion.


----------



## Skywise

The lack of parade viewing doesn't really bother me - I guess that makes the VIP offer more worthwhile but I think I would've skipped the parade last year if Mark Hamill hadn't been in it and the FtF package just cinched the deal.  I'm going with a different crowd this year and they'll be more likely to want to hit Darth Mall during the parade.  (On the other hand if Harrison Ford shows up...  )


----------



## mamadragona

I'm not good at wait-and-seeing.


----------



## Skywise

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> They also have the storm trooper bunnies at Meijer. I got one too. They are cute! I called D-Tech today to change my son's time and got a very friendly cm. She and her hubby go every year to sww. She said they are definitely having ftf again this year and to watch the Disney Blog middle of next week. I like what she said. I say we go with her opinion.



Disney merchandising hasn't missed a beat!


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, you're right
> How about if it would include an exclusive  view of episode V!!, maybe some celebrities in there as well



This has been something I've wondered about since we first started planning our trip. Not that I would necessarily be interested, but I was shocked to realize they don't have a special celebrity m&g type event. If I may continue with the speculation...perhaps they are trying to create such an event, and that is why there is no word on FtF (or variation(s) of it) as well as celebrity guests. 



Brandiwlf said:


> I would be happy for fp+ parade viewing as long as it's not tier 1!



If they move it to a FP, I will be surprised if it _isn't_ t1.


----------



## AThrillingChase

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> They also have the storm trooper bunnies at Meijer. I got one too. They are cute! I called D-Tech today to change my son's time and got a very friendly cm. She and her hubby go every year to sww. She said they are definitely having ftf again this year and to watch the Disney Blog middle of next week. I like what she said. I say we go with her opinion.


 
I also like this better so I'm going with it too haha. But, middle of NEXT week?? .kzj,e.rjseoirulekusler.

killin me.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Skywise said:


> Disney merchandising hasn't missed a beat!


No kidding!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

AThrillingChase said:


> I also like this better so I'm going with it too haha. But, middle of NEXT week?? .kzj,e.rjseoirulekusler.
> 
> killin me.


  I agree! The planner in me can't take it anymore. Have it, don't have it but just tell me now!!


----------



## jennab113

I just really want the schedule to be announced.  I have eleventy billion SW meals I need to drop once I figure out what each of them conflicts with.


----------



## chwtom

Recap of what we know so far about Feel the Force per this thread:

1. There definitely will NOT be a FTF package this year
2. There will definitely be a FTF package this year
3. There may or may not be a FTF package
4. We really want a FTF package 
5. We will choose who we listen to based on what they say about the FTF package


----------



## mamadragona

chwtom said:


> Recap of what we know so far about Feel the Force per this thread:
> 
> 1. There definitely will NOT be a FTF package this year
> 2. There will definitely be a FTF package this year
> 3. There may or may not be a FTF package
> 4. We really want a FTF package
> 5. We will choose who we listen to based on what they say about the FTF package



FtF simultaneously exists and does not exist until such time as the announcement is made, and we can look in the box?


----------



## Velvetme

I have been lurking on this forum for years and this is the funniest thing I've ever read on here. Thank you so much for brightening my day! Lol


----------



## mesaboy2

mamadragona said:


> FtF simultaneously exists and does not exist until such time as the announcement is made, and we can look in the box?


 
Oooh, the cat thing.


----------



## jennab113

Schrödinger's FTF


----------



## hydrotony

HCinKC said:


> I wonder if there will be  "new, exciting" price to go with it! Haha!
> 
> The plan may be irrelevant anyway, since asking my 6yo to wait for dessert will likely be akin to asking a Storm Trooper to actually hit a target.



Don't you know that the stormtroopers were ordered to not hit Luke and Leia on that ledge so that they can escape and be tracked by the Empire back to the rebel base? [Last year's stormtrooper pre-show]


----------



## cvjpirate

mamadragona said:


> FtF simultaneously exists and does not exist until such time as the announcement is made, and we can look in the box?



Thank you! after reading everything about FTF today I needed that!!!!!!!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I am so glad there are other people stalking the sites for the FtF news.  My DH thinks I am crazy...I take it as a chance to show just how much effort goes into planning the trips so that everyone is happy. 

I always ck with the dis crew first though..you all are the best.


----------



## msmama

This thread is too funny.  

Not SWW related, but SW related, I decided last minute to have a Star Wars bday dinner for my son with some family tomorrow night.  

So far the meal is:  Mini HAN burgers, Jabba the Hot dogs, Boba-Fettucini, and Vader Tater tots.  Obviously the meal needs some fruit/veggies.  I was thinking Obi-Wan (fruit) Kebobi's but was hoping for something else nutritions.  Any ideas?  

Also he's requsted cupcakes for dessert - I got SW things to go on top, but any fun name for them?


----------



## Astylla

So I have the star wars jedi mickey dinner and star wars galactic breakfast so decided to do star wars themed disneybounding. I am almost done with my Han Solo outfit and just had to share..I am pretty excited considering I only started a week ago..


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> This thread is too funny.
> 
> Not SWW related, but SW related, I decided last minute to have a Star Wars bday dinner for my son with some family tomorrow night.
> 
> So far the meal is:  Mini HAN burgers, Jabba the Hot dogs, Boba-Fettucini, and Vader Tater tots.  Obviously the meal needs some fruit/veggies.  I was thinking Obi-Wan (fruit) Kebobi's but was hoping for something else nutritions.  Any ideas?
> 
> Also he's requsted cupcakes for dessert - I got SW things to go on top, but any fun name for them?


these are from the SW cook book
Chocolate Chewies (could be for chocolate cupcakes)
Wookie Pies and Wookie cookies
Clone Scones


----------



## yulilin3

@msmama look at this, lots of ideas http://justjennrecipes.com/foodbuzz-24x24-the-ultimate-star-wars-party/


----------



## hydrotony

The costumes everyone makes are the best part of being a fan at SWW. In 2011 I was standing in the SOTS line next to a girl who made her own, simple costume as a Stormtrooper's girlfriend. She made a t-shirt that said "I Kissed a Stormtrooper and I Liked It" She wore simple black skirt and her hair had a black bow on one side. She was the hit of the line, lots of people complemented her. Very simple but also very effective. Here are 2 fuzzy photos I took with an old camera phone. I never saw anyone else take this angle of the SW universe.


----------



## mmafan

did anyone notice that the VIP line...407 9347973 changed there message mid morning today???????? it does not say starwars on the message.....so they are preparing for something prob tomorrow............


----------



## slaveone

msmama said:


> This thread is too funny.
> 
> Not SWW related, but SW related, I decided last minute to have a Star Wars bday dinner for my son with some family tomorrow night.
> 
> So far the meal is:  Mini HAN burgers, Jabba the Hot dogs, Boba-Fettucini, and Vader Tater tots.  Obviously the meal needs some fruit/veggies.  I was thinking Obi-Wan (fruit) Kebobi's but was hoping for something else nutritions.  Any ideas?
> 
> Also he's requsted cupcakes for dessert - I got SW things to go on top, but any fun name for them?


I've done Dagobah swamp stew, which was cream of spinach. Also do Tatooine Sand which is coucous or risotto. It's fun to make a lair of the Sarlac using a bundt cake, gummy worms, and a boba fett figurine. DO NOT BAKE THE FIGURINE...lesson learned.


----------



## Monykalyn

Do you guys just randomly call the DINE line and VIP line to check stuff?  This is cracking me up!!  And I do hope they keep parade viewing-with 3 kids that was actually a perk (and unlimited mickey bars) to help us hold on til adult beverages at nite!


----------



## slaveone

mmafan said:


> did anyone notice that the VIP line...407 9347973 changed there message mid morning today???????? it does not say starwars on the message.....so they are preparing for something prob tomorrow............


If they April Fools Prank SWW I will not be pleased. Like they blew up my death star not pleased or they decided we needed more Gungans not pleased. I will however expect an awesome announcement for my birthday sprinkles if it's affordable as well. I do not expect sprinkles.


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> Do you guys just randomly call the DINE line and VIP line to check stuff?  This is cracking me up!!  And I do hope they keep parade viewing-with 3 kids that was actually a perk (and unlimited mickey bars) to help us hold on til adult beverages at nite!


I do, I've been calling the DINE line for about 2 months now, maybe 3 to 4 times a week...is there something wrong with that?  
And all this talk about food again...I want cake...this happened yesterday as well


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> I do, I've been calling the DINE line for about 2 months now, maybe 3 to 4 times a week...is there something wrong with that?
> And all this talk about food again...I want cake...this happened yesterday as well


I'm leaning for Yoda today but want it to have a little more hazelnut flavor then last year


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> If they April Fools Prank SWW I will not be pleased. Like they blew up my death star not pleased or they decided we needed more Gungans not pleased. I will however expect an awesome announcement for my birthday sprinkles if it's affordable as well. I do not expect sprinkles.


----------



## Monykalyn

Actually quite grateful for the dedicated peeps we have here
Saves me from doing it myself

Have learned alot from this thread!!!


----------



## hultrain

So, do they have photopass photographers at the character meets like Darth, Chewie, etc.?  And if so, are they still allowed to take pictures with my own camera if I hand it to them?


----------



## pookadoo77

Hi, quick question. If we are only attending one weekend, will the same celebrities sign autographs every day that weekend or change day to day, really stressing my soon 60 day out fastpasses and which park which day, lol. Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> The Dibb site is showing the Frozen Sing Along will be dark through at least June 14th... the closing appears to expand each day so do plan accordingly if you need to work the Sing Along into your schedule:
> http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236



That makes younger ds very sad.



slaveone said:


> I wonder if Disney will someday resurrect wookie life day. After all if such an event had never been we wouldn't of met Boba Fett until he went after Han.
> Don't mind me I am bored and my head is full of weird things Disney could announce.



Yes! Life Day would be fun



Astylla said:


> So I have the star wars jedi mickey dinner and star wars galactic breakfast so decided to do star wars themed disneybounding. I am almost done with my Han Solo outfit and just had to share..I am pretty excited considering I only started a week ago..



Nice. If it's hot you might want to use a white short sleeve t-shirt?



yulilin3 said:


> these are from the SW cook book
> Chocolate Chewies (could be for chocolate cupcakes)
> Wookie Pies and Wookie cookies
> Clone Scones



Yoda soda is in one of my son's cook books. We altered the recipe and used Sprite with a little scoop of lime sherbet.


----------



## yulilin3

hultrain said:


> So, do they have photopass photographers at the character meets like Darth, Chewie, etc.?  And if so, are they still allowed to take pictures with my own camera if I hand it to them?


Yes they do and yes you can give your camera to them. The only ones that don;t have a dedicated photographer are the roaming characters


----------



## hultrain

markmcalear said:


> I got three done last year, Carbonite, storm trooper and x-wing pilot..
> 
> Carbonite is brilliant, looks like me.
> X-Wing pilot is good but not quite as accurate as carbonite
> Storm Trooper is not so good, dont like it and doesnt look like me


 
Not a fan of the Carbonite, though.  I was thinking of getting the Storm Trooper, but I guess you'd suggest X-wing pilot over that?  I'm also considering the new Jedi one.  Is there anything else about the Storm Trooper one you didn't like besides that it didn't look like you?


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Hi, quick question. If we are only attending one weekend, will the same celebrities sign autographs every day that weekend or change day to day, really stressing my soon 60 day out fastpasses and which park which day, lol. Thanks!


same celebrities for a weekend and they sign everyday. Since you can only get one celeb a day many people just line up everyday to be able to get most of them


----------



## markmcalear

hultrain said:


> Not a fan of the Carbonite, though.  I was thinking of getting the Storm Trooper, but I guess you'd suggest X-wing pilot over that?  I'm also considering the new Jedi one.  Is there anything else about the Storm Trooper one you didn't like besides that it didn't look like you?



lol no but a likeness is the main selling point otherwise you could just buy any old storm trooper statue for a lot less than $100!!

This year I am going to get the Jedi Knight and I _*may*_ get the larger carbonite one done, I think it is $1000 this year, was it $1500 last year or am I just trying to justify it to myself?


----------



## pookadoo77

Thank you Yulilin! You are SUCH a lifesaver and very appreciated


----------



## yulilin3

markmcalear said:


> lol no but a likeness is the main selling point otherwise you could just buy any old storm trooper statue for a lot less than $100!!
> 
> This year I am going to get the Jedi Knight and I _*may*_ get the larger carbonite one done, I think it is $1000 this year, was it $1500 last year or am I just trying to justify it to myself?


yep, $1,499.95


----------



## kmcdougan

Skywise said:


> "Klytus, I'm booooored..."



Well, that takes me back to a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away.

On a side note, finally caught up. Again. Whew. What a long read. Well, scan anyway.

I don't worry about a parade viewing spot for me anymore. I'm usually right up front, along Hollywood. In the middle actually, right there with the guys witht he LEgion banners. Great view of the crowd as I march on by.....

Ash


----------



## Brandiwlf

I just was on the phone with dining do I thought I would just ask... I asked if there would be any type of a dessert party this year with star wars weekends and she said it hasn't been released yet but watch for announcements.


----------



## slaveone

Brandiwlf said:


> I just was on the phone with dining do I thought I would just ask... I asked if there would be any type of a dessert party this year with star wars weekends and she said it hasn't been released yet but watch for announcements.


Well that's better then no.


----------



## mmafan

sssssoooo I just got off the phone with the VIP line..........there will be info on Thursday...and he also said that the VIP tour group will not be with the FTF group like last year for the parade but we will be mixed together for the dessert party and fireworks...and that the VIP tour guides will be touring HS tomorrow to see if any adjustments have to be made!!!!!!!!!!! sounds like the best info yet.....he also said that they are not being told everything that will be going on because the higher ups are afraid the info will be leaked out..........


----------



## cvjpirate

mmafan said:


> sssssoooo I just got off the phone with the VIP line..........there will be info on Thursday...and he also said that the VIP tour group will not be with the FTF group like last year for the parade but we will be mixed together for the dessert party and fireworks...and that the VIP tour guides will be touring HS tomorrow to see if any adjustments have to be made!!!!!!!!!!! sounds like the best info yet.....he also said that they are not being told everything that will be going on because the higher ups are afraid the info will be leaked out..........


So I can sleep till Thursday


----------



## mmafan

cvjpirate said:


> So I can sleep till Thursday


NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## coluk003

mmafan said:


> sssssoooo I just got off the phone with the VIP line..........there will be info on Thursday...and he also said that the VIP tour group will not be with the FTF group like last year for the parade but we will be mixed together for the dessert party and fireworks...and that the VIP tour guides will be touring HS tomorrow to see if any adjustments have to be made!!!!!!!!!!! sounds like the best info yet.....he also said that they are not being told everything that will be going on because the higher ups are afraid the info will be leaked out..........



IM STILL CALLING TOMORROW JUST IN CASE, WOULDN'T WANT THIS TO BE LIKE THE bog LUNCH AND IT OPEN UP EARLY ON US.   OOPS sorry for the caps, im not retyping that


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> sssssoooo I just got off the phone with the VIP line..........there will be info on Thursday...and he also said that the VIP tour group will not be with the FTF group like last year for the parade but we will be mixed together for the dessert party and fireworks...and that the VIP tour guides will be touring HS tomorrow to see if any adjustments have to be made!!!!!!!!!!! sounds like the best info yet.....he also said that they are not being told everything that will be going on because the higher ups are afraid the info will be leaked out..........


A New Hope


----------



## lovethattink

mmafan said:


> sssssoooo I just got off the phone with the VIP line..........there will be info on Thursday...and he also said that the VIP tour group will not be with the FTF group like last year for the parade but we will be mixed together for the dessert party and fireworks...and that the VIP tour guides will be touring HS tomorrow to see if any adjustments have to be made!!!!!!!!!!! sounds like the best info yet.....he also said that they are not being told everything that will be going on because the higher ups are afraid the info will be leaked out..........



Isn't that what someone had said originally? And there was speculation that the private parade area would be at the parade start? Or was that in another forum it was discussed? Getting all my reading mixed up.


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> A New Hope


At this point it's more the Phantom Menace.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Isn't that what someone had said originally? And there was speculation that the private parade area would be at the parade start? Or was that in another forum it was discussed? Getting all my reading mixed up.


Yeah that was here


----------



## AThrillingChase

mmafan said:


> sounds like the best info yet.....he also said that they are not being told everything that will be going on because the higher ups are afraid the info will be leaked out..........


 
...as he tells you everything  

Someone give this man a medal. He is my current new favorite CM. 

But while I do believe they keep them in the dark afraid of leaks...I can't help but wonder...why. I mean it's not a trade secret or IPO here guys. It's fireworks and cocktails. yeesh.


----------



## coluk003

@AThrillingChase   Disney trys to keep everything close to the vest so to speak. i worked for them for 3 years in the reservations department  and we were the last to know anything. One thing i can say when they told us of an upcoming promotion and the start date it back fired on them and hardly anyone came to work that day. i cursed myself for not thinking it myself lol

Onto why im here lol. So i watched yet another SWW video from years past with the Dancing. heres something i thought of, if it was so wrong in disney eyes, why let them do it in the first place. I mean disney must have had the final say. Again i watch them and smile because the songs are so perfect for the character that is out


----------



## slaveone

coluk003 said:


> @AThrillingChase   Disney trys to keep everything close to the vest so to speak. i worked for them for 3 years in the reservations department  and we were the last to know anything. One thing i can say when they told us of an upcoming promotion and the start date it back fired on them and hardly anyone came to work that day. i cursed myself for not thinking it myself lol
> 
> Onto why im here lol. So i watched yet another SWW video from years past with the Dancing. heres something i thought of, if it was so wrong in disney eyes, why let them do it in the first place. I mean disney must have had the final say. Again i watch them and smile because the songs are so perfect for the character that is out


I think they didn't want to lessen bad guys the way Beetlejuice's review did to the Classic Universal Monsters. No matter most people loved it.


----------



## coluk003

Sorry i should have stated im a BIG "fan" of things that are proper when it comes to disney  people, staying in character, LOOKING like them what have you.


----------



## Nhebron

So how are announcements made...through the Disney park blog?


----------



## Nhebron

Oops...duplicate post


----------



## Nhebron

Ooops....nothing like posting the same question three times.


----------



## drlaurafsu

FYI I'm sure most know already, but there are awesome deals on a couple of Star Wars ships at target. Both are on sale plus 35% off with cartwheel. I think one is going in DSs Easter basket!


----------



## coluk003

drlaurafsu said:


> FYI I'm sure most know already, but there are awesome deals on a couple of Star Wars ships at target. Both are on sale plus 35% off with cartwheel. I think one is going in DSs Easter basket!




actually i did not know this . thank you


----------



## Cluelyss

Nhebron said:


> So how are announcements made...through the Disney park blog?


Yes. Though someone here will likely know before that


----------



## yulilin3

Nhebron said:


> So how are announcements made...through the Disney park blog?


Yes


----------



## Itinkso

coluk003 said:


> if it was so wrong in disney eyes, why let them do it in the first place. I mean disney must have had the final say.


Lucas always had the final say with everything SW related. JTA is well known as being a Lucas production and it still runs accordingly... except when they allowed adults on May 4th a couple years ago which endangered guests and CMs - adults won't be up there again.


----------



## jthornton94

So, convince me(or don't ) that I do NOT need the trifecta of fireworks.  I already had the tomorrowland Terrance dessert party at MK booked for Thursday night.  On a whim, and with all the negative talk about FtF, I called about an Illuminations cruise, and was able to snag one(we are a group of 8) for Friday night.  Now I'm not sure if I _need _FtF.  Guess I need to wait and see what it includes.


----------



## mmafan

AThrillingChase said:


> ...as he tells you everything
> 
> Someone give this man a medal. He is my current new favorite CM.
> 
> But while I do believe they keep them in the dark afraid of leaks...I can't help but wonder...why. I mean it's not a trade secret or IPO here guys. It's fireworks and cocktails. yeesh.





AThrillingChase said:


> ...as he tells you everything
> 
> Someone give this man a medal. He is my current new favorite CM.
> 
> But while I do believe they keep them in the dark afraid of leaks...I can't help but wonder...why. I mean it's not a trade secret or IPO here guys. It's fireworks and cocktails. yeesh.


I wish he would tell more.....supply and demand...........suspense and money$$$$$$ the more they hang us out the hungry we get...because if you HONESTLY think they don't have the thing planned to the minute were all wrong.. The more time you have to think the less money youll spend that's a fact......business 101.........


----------



## OZMom

drlaurafsu said:


> FYI I'm sure most know already, but there are awesome deals on a couple of Star Wars ships at target. Both are on sale plus 35% off with cartwheel. I think one is going in DSs Easter basket!



The lego ones? I didn't know either! Thanks for the info


----------



## chwtom

drlaurafsu said:


> FYI I'm sure most know already, but there are awesome deals on a couple of Star Wars ships at target. Both are on sale plus 35% off with cartwheel. I think one is going in DSs Easter basket!




What is cartwheel, I'm not familiar and don't see how to get 35% off? Thanks in advance!


----------



## slaveone

Slave One, Vader's Tie Fighter, B Wing, X Wing, and Landspeeder were all buy one get one half off at Disney Store and were $9.95 each to start with. They also have figure playsets. I almost bought another Slave One to play with and modify it.


----------



## hiroMYhero

chwtom said:


> What is cartwheel, I'm not familiar and don't see how to get 35% off? Thanks in advance!


It's a Target app. They list items with specific discounts and you choose the offers. The Target cashier will scan the code on your phone and the discount is applied at the register.


----------



## ConnieB

lovethattink said:


> Rain location was Disney Jr. for both FTF and FSF package.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doubtful of characters, but you never know. The Frozen Holiday Package gave guests the opportunity to see Anna and Elsa on stage. No meet and greet and was $90.
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest ds will be so bummed if the sing-along goes dark. He takes to heart the instructions to sing at the top of your lungs.
> 
> I doubt there'd be a character too. Same reasoning. We did the package and it was very nice. People were obviously willing to pay.




Sorry, when I said "cupcakes with characters" I didn't mean live ones....the only new thing announced for the Wishes party vs the Tomorrowland was that the cupcakes would have Disney characters on them....as in little sugary squares with a picture of a character.....and the tables would now have lanterns on them....yeah that's worth doubling the price.


----------



## slaveone

ConnieB said:


> Sorry, when I said "cupcakes with characters" I didn't mean live ones....the only new thing announced for the Wishes party vs the Tomorrowland was that the cupcakes would have Disney characters on them....as in little sugary squares with a picture of a character.....and the tables would now have lanterns on them....yeah that's worth doubling the price.


Hope they dont figure out we already get cupcakes with characters, Yay yoda sugar head.


----------



## bgg319

Itinkso said:


> Lucas always had the final say with everything SW related. JTA is well known as being a Lucas production and it still runs accordingly... except when they allowed adults on May 4th a couple years ago which endangered guests and CMs - adults won't be up there again.



What happened to make it dangerous?


----------



## slaveone

Adults with light sabers taking it too far too hard with cms. Light sabers aren't meant for those without the capacity to wield them elegantly or at least listen to instruction and not whack everything in creation.


bgg319 said:


> What happened to make it dangerous?


----------



## Itinkso

slaveone said:


> Adults with light sabers taking it too far too hard with cms. Light sabers aren't meant for those without the capacity to wield them elegantly or at least listen to instruction and not whack everything in creation.


All of the above plus DHS Management somehow forgot alcohol is sold throughout the park.


----------



## alafond83

I know this has been asked several times on this tread but what are some good websites to purchase SW shirts from. I'm either a XL/plus size category. I order one from Her Universe and sadly the biggest size was to small. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## pld5

Finally home from a long day at work.  Possibly made a little longer by me checking this thread all day on my iPhone.   Thank you to everyone for the entertainment all day today. 

My hopes are now up for Harrison Ford and JJ Abrams to be at a dessert party that will be held before we are treated to a special showing of The Force Awakens and all given free D-Tech Me figures.   If I'm going to dream, I will dream big.

I fear for April Fools announcements tomorrow about big announcements and such.


----------



## AThrillingChase

In case anyone was thinking about it - I received my Chewbacca dress and rebel scum tank top from shirts.com. They are Disney licensed and all, but they did run a little small! The skater dresses would definitely fit a teenager well. For adults, you may want to size up.


----------



## hultrain

markmcalear said:


> lol no but a likeness is the main selling point otherwise you could just buy any old storm trooper statue for a lot less than $100!!
> 
> This year I am going to get the Jedi Knight and I _*may*_ get the larger carbonite one done, I think it is $1000 this year, was it $1500 last year or am I just trying to justify it to myself?



Yeah, I hear you, but in my opinion the Carbonite doesn't have the same feel of an "action figure"


----------



## jtowntoflorida

slaveone said:


> Adults with light sabers taking it too far too hard with cms. Light sabers aren't meant for those without the capacity to wield them elegantly or at least listen to instruction and not whack everything in creation.





Itinkso said:


> All of the above plus DHS Management somehow forgot alcohol is sold throughout the park.



In 2013 we were in line for Amidala and had to listen to some drunken idiot wax poetic about how if he was up on stage he'd do a bunch of cool moves and kick Vader's ***.  Stuck with him on one side of us and Linda Skywalker on the other was...interesting.


----------



## coluk003

I have to say and i know ill catch heat for this, but amusements parks are no place for alcohol. Im glad Dl and MK are dry parks, from what i hear there is a place in MK you can get alcohol but i dont recall.   When ever i think of people in the park, drinking , i remember that famous youtube video of the guy at DCA last summer. Hes an extreme i know, but i just dont feel disney needs that in their parks. There i said it


----------



## kmcdougan

hultrain said:


> Yeah, I hear you, but in my opinion the Carbonite doesn't have the same feel of an "action figure"



Not much "action" in those figures. I got the Carbonite the first year and the TK (stormtrooper) the second year. Did not feel the need to do the rebel pilot last year, and, unless some sort of financial miracle occurs, I'm not going to do the TIE pilot this year or Jedi either). IT was neat and kitschy at the beginning, but it is quite a bit now.  Oh, and don't get them wet. They will melt badly - to the point of disintegration.

Ash


----------



## lovingeire

Brandiwlf said:


> It won't let me upload the picture but I just found storm trooper chocolate bunnies at Wal-Mart!!!!!



Seriously going to have to look for those tomorrow for my boys Star Wars baskets!



drlaurafsu said:


> FYI I'm sure most know already, but there are awesome deals on a couple of Star Wars ships at target. Both are on sale plus 35% off with cartwheel. I think one is going in DSs Easter basket!



Shhh...I have got to stop buying Star Wars stuff for the kids baskets!


----------



## drlaurafsu

Star destroyer and M falcon play sets. Cartwheel is an app that give you special deals, they just scan your phone. You can have 13 deals selected at once. They aren't the Lego sets...but they have the ships and some figures to play with. I thought they were a good deal at 35% off then I realized they were on sale too...score!


----------



## slaveone

jtowntoflorida said:


> In 2013 we were in line for Amidala and had to listen to some drunken idiot wax poetic about how if he was up on stage he'd do a bunch of cool moves and kick Vader's ***.  Stuck with him on one side of us and Linda Skywalker on the other was...interesting.


Usually being stuck next to Linda isn't too bad. I find she has mellowed with age and she does have cool pictures. I was stuck next to her two years ago for the SoTS line.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> Usually being stuck next to Linda isn't too bad. I find she has mellowed with age and she does have cool pictures. I was stuck next to her two years ago for the SoTS line.


Linda is actually a pretty nice and sweet lady, we have talked to her frequently thru out the years.


----------



## yulilin3

Happy April Fools Day everyone....TP already got me with a story about Olaf replacing Stitch in MK. make sure to remember what day it is thru out the day


----------



## Buddyex

is there an alternative way of booking a D-Tech Me appointment, other than by phone? (too costly from Australia) or is it possible to do STANDBY without waiting hours? I really would like to get the Stormtrooper and XWing pilot, providing International shipping doesn't double the price.


----------



## hultrain

kmcdougan said:


> Not much "action" in those figures. I got the Carbonite the first year and the TK (stormtrooper) the second year. Did not feel the need to do the rebel pilot last year, and, unless some sort of financial miracle occurs, I'm not going to do the TIE pilot this year or Jedi either). IT was neat and kitschy at the beginning, but it is quite a bit now.  Oh, and don't get them wet. They will melt badly - to the point of disintegration.
> 
> Ash



Yes, I know they aren't really action figures, but to me the carbonite one just doesn't look as "action figure like" as the others. Personal opinion. But weird that if you get them wet they disintegrate. Not that I was planning on taking mine into the bathtub with me! 

Are they made out of ultra-cheap plastic or something?  If so, that's too bad, I thought they'd at least be made of firmer stuff for $120


----------



## Cluelyss

Buddyex said:


> is there an alternative way of booking a D-Tech Me appointment, other than by phone? (too costly from Australia) or is it possible to do STANDBY without waiting hours? I really would like to get the Stormtrooper and XWing pilot, providing International shipping doesn't double the price.


Someone posted earlier in the thread that international shipping was $100.......


----------



## yulilin3

Buddyex said:


> is there an alternative way of booking a D-Tech Me appointment, other than by phone? (too costly from Australia) or is it possible to do STANDBY without waiting hours? I really would like to get the Stormtrooper and XWing pilot, providing International shipping doesn't double the price.


I don't think there's any other way. Only by phone. I don't know if they took walk ups last year, sorry never been interested in the D Tech stuff


----------



## slaveone

Limited walk ups last year very very limited only due to cancellations and no shows. Sometimes you can use a US based TA to make appts working with them via email.

Heading out for my birthday at DHS and with luck Trader Sam's. Will be checking in off and on.


----------



## yulilin3

@slaveone  have fun. Waiting a while for the crowds to die down for Trader Sam's


----------



## Buddyex

maybe i can call from work  although with the exchange rate it'll probably cost me $250 AUS per statue, looks like i'll be choosing the Stormtrooper


----------



## lovethattink

jtowntoflorida said:


> In 2013 we were in line for Amidala and had to listen to some drunken idiot wax poetic about how if he was up on stage he'd do a bunch of cool moves and kick Vader's ***.  Stuck with him on one side of us and Linda Skywalker on the other was...interesting.



Linda is very sweet and easy to talk to. She is super friendly and very knowledgeable about SWW and SW. Her case is very interesting and she was happy to discuss it with ds who asked.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

hultrain said:


> So, do they have photopass photographers at the character meets like Darth, Chewie, etc.?  And if so, are they still allowed to take pictures with my own camera if I hand it to them?



They have photopass/memory maker photographs at these locations, some times there are hicups with the cameras and they have to switch out and that is sad then cause then you get up there and have to use your camera, BUT most times there is one there 

However with the celebrities and roaming characters there is NOT a photopass/memory maker photographers.


----------



## OZMom

lovethattink said:


> Linda is very sweet and easy to talk to. She is super friendly and very knowledgeable about SWW and SW. Her case is very interesting and she was happy to discuss it with ds who asked.



OK, I'm gonna show my ignorance and ask who is Linda?


----------



## Skywise

Just pointing out I'm going to be skeptical of any "announcements" today.


----------



## lovethattink

OZMom said:


> OK, I'm gonna show my ignorance and ask who is Linda?



She is a huge fan of Luke Skywalker. She's usually dressed as Mara Jade. And there each weekend.  We usually see her camped out for autographs,  in line for characters,  waiting for the parade, etc.


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> OK, I'm gonna show my ignorance and ask who is Linda?





lovethattink said:


> She is a huge fan of Luke Skywalker. She's usually dressed as Mara Jade. And there each weekend.  We usually see her camped out for autographs,  in line for characters,  waiting for the parade, etc.


I'll add that not only is she a HUGE Luke fan she legally changed her last name to Skywalker. Last year there were some issues with her when Mark Hamill came, some say she wasn't allowed inside the theater for his show but I'm not sure that's true.
She's a SUPER FAN of SWW. She gets there Thursday night and doesn't go back home until Sunday morning so she camps out every night for autographs. Guest Relations hold her stuff every day so she can freshen up in the restrooms. All in all (she has some sort of mental condition but I haven't really talked to her about it) she's a very sweet lady after you get past her level on fandom


----------



## rpcvpanama

Buddyex said:


> maybe i can call from work  although with the exchange rate it'll probably cost me $250 AUS per statue, looks like i'll be choosing the Stormtrooper


Have you tried Skype?  I think  you can make international calls pretty cheap and that other end doesn't necessarily need to have Skype to receive the call.  I don't have first hand experience with this but I have been told that is how it works.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I'll add that not only is she a HUGE Luke fan she legally changed her last name to Skywalker. Last year there were some issues with her when Mark Hamill came, some say she wasn't allowed inside the theater for his show but I'm not sure that's true.
> She's a SUPER FAN of SWW. She gets there Thursday night and doesn't go back home until Sunday morning so she camps out every night for autographs. Guest Relations hold her stuff every day so she can freshen up in the restrooms. All in all (she has some sort of mental condition but I haven't really talked to her about it) she's a very sweet lady after you get past her level on fandom



I'm pretty sure she was at his show last year.


----------



## yulilin3

I have a feeling this thread will be quite today


----------



## mom2febgirls

jennab113 said:


> I just really want the schedule to be announced.  I have eleventy billion SW meals I need to drop once I figure out what each of them conflicts with.


 
If you happen to have a H&V for May 15th that you plan to cancel...please keep me in mind


----------



## HCinKC

OZMom said:


> The lego ones? I didn't know either! Thanks for the info



Not Lego. It is the Commando mini sets...the ones that remind a person of green army men. I don't know if they have any Lego sets on sale though. They are running a b1g1 50% off on some of their toys right now. And some have a Cartwheel coupon (both those included and not included in the b1g1).



Itinkso said:


> All of the above plus DHS Management somehow forgot alcohol is sold throughout the park.



Maybe they forgot because they partook.... Haha...but, seriously, I hope no one was hurt!



pld5 said:


> My hopes are now up for Harrison Ford and JJ Abrams to be at a dessert party that will be held before we are treated to a special showing of The Force Awakens and all given free D-Tech Me figures.   If I'm going to dream, I will dream big.



Oh my word. If they showed Ep7...






*ALL. OF. IT.*


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

when does Disney open the booking window for next year?  All these trips there and I am having a brain freeze..


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Oh, Linda seemed nice enough, and she was very chatty, but it lead to a lot of questions from the kids.  We'd never heard of her and weren't sure what to think, but then when she was talking to Amidala, the character handler gave us a high-level explanation.

She's definitely not the only person that the kids had questions about.  There was a dude running around in a full Jack Sparrow outfit that raised questions as well (like why is that guy dressed as a pirate for Star Wars weekend?  LOL!), and then the superfan mom who was in line behind us at the Jedi council meet screaming at her little kids for not knowing which Anakin outfits went with what movie.  She had two boys, each dressed as a different version of Anakin, and they had apparently accidentally switched belts, and she literally screamed at them, "How could you have done this?  Don't you remember ANYTHING about the Phantom Menace?"  I'd rather chat with Linda Skywalker any day over being stuck by that lady for even two minutes again.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Oh, Linda seemed nice enough, and she was very chatty, but it lead to a lot of questions from the kids.  We'd never heard of her and weren't sure what to think, but then when she was talking to Amidala, the character handler gave us a high-level explanation.
> 
> She's definitely not the only person that the kids had questions about.  There was a dude running around in a full Jack Sparrow outfit that raised questions as well (like why is that guy dressed as a pirate for Star Wars weekend?  LOL!), and then the superfan mom who was in line behind us at the Jedi council meet screaming at her little kids for not knowing which Anakin outfits went with what movie.  She had two boys, each dressed as a different version of Anakin, and they had apparently accidentally switched belts, and she literally *screamed at them, "How could you have done this?  Don't you remember ANYTHING about the Phantom Menace?" * I'd rather chat with Linda Skywalker any day over being stuck by that lady for even two minutes again.


----------



## Skywise

jtowntoflorida said:


> She had two boys, each dressed as a different version of Anakin, and they had apparently accidentally switched belts, and she literally screamed at them, "How could you have done this? Don't you remember ANYTHING about the Phantom Menace?"



Sounds like something out of Mommie Dearest... "No More Plastic Lightsabers!!!"


----------



## Felipe4

jtowntoflorida said:


> ... and then the superfan mom who was in line behind us at the Jedi council meet screaming at her little kids for not knowing which Anakin outfits went with what movie. She had two boys, each dressed as a different version of Anakin, and they had apparently accidentally switched belts, and she literally screamed at them, "How could you have done this? Don't you remember ANYTHING about the Phantom Menace?"



Why would that woman freak out about a movie that is a figment of her imagination and never happened?

But seriously, those poor, poor children.


----------



## Cluelyss

39CINDERELLA said:


> when does Disney open the booking window for next year?  All these trips there and I am having a brain freeze..


It's usually some time in July for a package. RO reservations can be booked 499 days in advance.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

Cluelyss said:


> It's usually some time in July for a package. RO reservations can be booked 499 days in advance.


Thank you.  I tried doing RO on their site for next June, but it is only going till Dec. this year


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Even the best of us have meltdowns at Disney, and I have embarrassing memories of yelling at the kids for being stinkers on a couple of our trips, but these boys weren't misbehaving at all.  She had a whole big bag of costumes for them, and she was all stressing over getting them dressed as Anakin when the characters switched out, but they literally just put the wrong belts on.  And she lost it on them.  And we weren't anywhere close to the front of the line...there were at least 10 groups in front of us, and she was behind us.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Even the best of us have meltdowns at Disney, and I have embarrassing memories of yelling at the kids for being stinkers on a couple of our trips, but these boys weren't misbehaving at all.  She had a whole big bag of costumes for them, and she was all stressing over getting them dressed as Anakin when the characters switched out, but they literally just put the wrong belts on.  And she lost it on them.  And we weren't anywhere close to the front of the line...there were at least 10 groups in front of us, and she was behind us.


It sounds like she needed a hug, some water and a protein bar


----------



## southernfriedmom

I am working on my FP for my trip in just under 60 days  while simultaneously stalking this thread.  Just curious... For those of you within your 60 day window, have you already made FP for your DHS days and plan to change them when they release SW related FP or are you just waiting to book new ones at that time.  Can't decide if there is an advantage/disadvantage to either approach.


----------



## alafond83

southernfriedmom said:


> I am working on my FP for my trip in just under 60 days  while simultaneously stalking this thread.  Just curious... For those of you within your 60 day window, have you already made FP for your DHS days and plan to change them when they release SW related FP or are you just waiting to book new ones at that time.  Can't decide if there is an advantage/disadvantage to either approach.



I'm new to the whole booking FP but I wonder the same thing. I went ahead and booked FP for that day and plan on changing them. I wanted to go ahead and get a ST FP so I didn't miss out or get one when something else was going on. Managed to get a ST FP for 8:45-9:45.


----------



## jennab113

mom2febgirls said:


> If you happen to have a H&V for May 15th that you plan to cancel...please keep me in mind


 I definitely will!  I do have one on the 15th, but right now I think that is the one I am going to use, but that could change when the schedule is announced.


----------



## Cluelyss

southernfriedmom said:


> I am working on my FP for my trip in just under 60 days  while simultaneously stalking this thread.  Just curious... For those of you within your 60 day window, have you already made FP for your DHS days and plan to change them when they release SW related FP or are you just waiting to book new ones at that time.  Can't decide if there is an advantage/disadvantage to either approach.


Since the SW FPs will likely be tier 1 again this year, unless there is a tier 2 attraction that you really want to have scheduled at a specific time of the day, there is no reason to do them in advance.


----------



## Skywise

southernfriedmom said:


> I am working on my FP for my trip in just under 60 days  while simultaneously stalking this thread.  Just curious... For those of you within your 60 day window, have you already made FP for your DHS days and plan to change them when they release SW related FP or are you just waiting to book new ones at that time.  Can't decide if there is an advantage/disadvantage to either approach.



Book now.

Use the schedule from the front page as a guideline and give yourself some leeway.  (EG If you're not doing a character breakfast you may want to put more of your FP+ in the morning before the parade - or try to schedule on FP+ in the morning, afternoon and evening so worse case you may only have to give up one.)

If SW Tier 1 FP+ show up later that you want you'll at least have the other FP+ already booked.

(Bird in the hand is worth two in the bush and all that...)


----------



## Dugette

mom2febgirls said:


> If you happen to have a H&V for May 15th that you plan to cancel...please keep me in mind


I posted three H&Vs I'd like to drop awhile back and only one got taken. So, I still have a 5/15 at 5pm WITH Fantasmic for three people. Let me know if you're interested. (The other one I have is 5/25 at 4:45pm, no Fantasmic package, 3 people). PM if anyone wants to coordinate.


----------



## AThrillingChase

slaveone said:


> Heading out for my birthday at DHS and with luck Trader Sam's. Will be checking in off and on.


 
Well first, happy birthday!
Second, if you remember I'd love to know how the wait went for you at Trader Sam's! I want to fit it in for our trip, but a 3 hour wait kind of puts a damper on things...



Skywise said:


> Book now.
> 
> Use the schedule from the front page as a guideline and give yourself some leeway.  (EG If you're not doing a character breakfast you may want to put more of your FP+ in the morning before the parade - or try to schedule on FP+ in the morning, afternoon and evening so worse case you may only have to give up one.)
> 
> If SW Tier 1 FP+ show up later that you want you'll at least have the other FP+ already booked.
> 
> (Bird in the hand is worth two in the bush and all that...)


 
I pretty much did this just to get things lined up since we plan on hopping over to EP to eat on at least one of our days. I used the first page of this to determine which show(s) I will be trying to FP and left those times free to avoid any issues in the system with overlaps so the system doesn't say they aren't available because I already have plans for that time.


----------



## Candleshoe

http://allears.net/tp/mgm/starwars09map.jpg
Does the parade route start at "1" and go towards the entrance, or start near the entrance and go to "1"?

Also... is the stage there at 1?  I've been thinking it was under the Mickey Hat for some reason!


----------



## yulilin3

that map was from when the parade went all the way to ST.
The parade starts at the front of the park and ends at the stage, this year it'll be off centered in front of GMR


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> that map was from when the parade went all the way to ST.
> The parade starts at the front of the park and ends at the stage, this year it'll be off centered in front of GMR



Thank you.  It was the only map my google-foo could pull up.

So if they go to just past where the hat is now, how do they ditch?   Do they turn around and go back the way the came?


----------



## Nhebron

yulilin3 said:


> that map was from when the parade went all the way to ST.
> The parade starts at the front of the park and ends at the stage, this year it'll be off centered in front of GMR


So do you think the strategy of watching by American Idol would still work.  If we did try to watch the parade, I was thinking about Kenny the Pirates strategy.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

You know the hat is gone, right?


----------



## Candleshoe

jtowntoflorida said:


> You know the hat is gone, right?


Yep.   They started the tear down earlier this month.  

But there's a hat on that map :=)


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Thank you.  It was the only map my google-foo could pull up.
> 
> So if they go to just past where the hat is now, how do they ditch?   Do they turn around and go back the way the came?


The 501st and Rebel Legion (both are volunteer groups not owned by Disney) march on and exit thru ST. But all the rest go up on stage do the welcome show and then characters go backstage via GMR backstage door and  TSMM backstage gate. The celebs hop back in their car and drive back down the same street they came up. Watch a video and you'll get a better understanding of this



Nhebron said:


> So do you think the strategy of watching by American Idol would still work.  If we did try to watch the parade, I was thinking about Kenny the Pirates strategy.


This is a good point since it'll be off center we don't know if it'll be more toward the right or left of GMR.


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Yep.   They started the tear down earlier this month.
> 
> But there's a hat on that map :=)


here's the map from last year
http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/star...tar-wars-weekends-guide-map-for-weekend-1.htm


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> here's the map from last year
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/star...tar-wars-weekends-guide-map-for-weekend-1.htm


TY

I was thinking of grabbing sandwiches from starring rolls ~10:15 and grabbing a spot near the 'B' of hollywood blvd on that map


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> TY
> 
> I was thinking of grabbing sandwiches from starring rolls ~10:15 and grabbing a spot near the 'B' of hollywood blvd on that map


yep, I'm not sure if 10:15 will get you a shady spot but anywhere on the left side of the Blvd will be good.


----------



## coluk003

OZMom said:


> OK, I'm gonna show my ignorance and ask who is Linda?



Glad I wasn't the only one lol


----------



## lovingeire

southernfriedmom said:


> I am working on my FP for my trip in just under 60 days  while simultaneously stalking this thread.  Just curious... For those of you within your 60 day window, have you already made FP for your DHS days and plan to change them when they release SW related FP or are you just waiting to book new ones at that time.  Can't decide if there is an advantage/disadvantage to either approach.



I just did my FastPasses last night at midnight.  (I am exhausted, especially since I couldn't get to sleep I was so worked up from Disney planning!)  I did book my FastPasses for my SWW day.  I had planned Star Tours in the am so I booked the time I wanted there.  Then I just grabbed two for the afternoon, but figure those will be adjusted based on show schedule/FastPasses so I wasn't too concerned about the times.


----------



## seigyoku

Wow the lady with the Anakin costumes.

I have a BABW Trekking Turtle (FILBERT!) who is my constant companion and I have a zillion outfits for him and yes, every SW outfit, and I know at home I had a small meltdown while organizing them because I suddenly couldn't remember which lightsaber was Anakin's.

But I was mostly just upset at myself. And no one got yelled at!


----------



## lovethattink

southernfriedmom said:


> I am working on my FP for my trip in just under 60 days  while simultaneously stalking this thread.  Just curious... For those of you within your 60 day window, have you already made FP for your DHS days and plan to change them when they release SW related FP or are you just waiting to book new ones at that time.  Can't decide if there is an advantage/disadvantage to either approach.





alafond83 said:


> I'm new to the whole booking FP but I wonder the same thing. I went ahead and booked FP for that day and plan on changing them. I wanted to go ahead and get a ST FP so I didn't miss out or get one when something else was going on. Managed to get a ST FP for 8:45-9:45.



I am waiting until the SW shows are added.


----------



## hultrain

FYI, just released a Hollywood & Vine dinner reservation for May 29, if anyone wants to jump on it.


----------



## DisneyMama21

Quick question for anyone who has booked the VIP tour...do you need to pay upfront or is it added to your room tab after its done?  How does that work?  TIA!!


----------



## msmama

DisneyMama21 said:


> Quick question for anyone who has booked the VIP tour...do you need to pay upfront or is it added to your room tab after its done?  How does that work?  TIA!!


 Paid at time of booking. (Technically it took a few days to show up on my cc statement).


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Candleshoe said:


> TY
> 
> I was thinking of grabbing sandwiches from starring rolls ~10:15 and grabbing a spot near the 'B' of hollywood blvd on that map



normally (not sure about SWW) the sandwiches don't come out until 11 or 11:30 at Starring Rolls....at least as I recall


----------



## mom2febgirls

Dugette said:


> I posted three H&Vs I'd like to drop awhile back and only one got taken. So, I still have a 5/15 at 5pm WITH Fantasmic for three people. Let me know if you're interested. (The other one I have is 5/25 at 4:45pm, no Fantasmic package, 3 people). PM if anyone wants to coordinate.


 
I'm the only one interested in the Fantasmic! show and we have a 5/18 reservation for the regular H&V if I can't find something on 5/15.

Thanks.


----------



## Candleshoe

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> normally (not sure about SWW) the sandwiches don't come out until 11 or 11:30 at Starring Rolls....at least as I recall


awwww  

Best laid plans of mice and me


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> awwww
> 
> Best laid plans of mice and me


I'll check this weekend at what time the sandwiches come out


----------



## yulilin3

Recent look at construction at DHS


----------



## CinderElsa

yulilin3 said:


> Recent look at construction at DHS
> View attachment 85317


I've been on this thread too long because all I can see in that pic is the Death Star.


----------



## yulilin3

CinderElsa said:


> I've been on this thread too long because all I can see in that pic is the Death Star.


----------



## Candleshoe

CinderElsa said:


> I've been on this thread too long because all I can see in that pic is the Death Star.


It IS the Death Star right?   I can't see anything but.   However I hadn't heard they were building one, building one there, and building one there so FAST.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

looks like half a Death Star to me.


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> Recent look at construction at DHS
> View attachment 85317


Is this an April fools joke or real!?!  I hate this day, lol.


----------



## Candleshoe

msmama said:


> Is this an April fools joke or real!?!  I hate this day, lol.


DAGNABIT!  

Is that an April Fool's joke Yuililin?   You got me if it is!


----------



## CinderElsa

Candleshoe said:


> DAGNABIT!
> 
> Is that an April Fool's joke Yuililin?   You got me if it is!


Me too.


----------



## yulilin3

sorry guys, had to do it.
Saw it on my fb feed 
Even I would be angry if they were building a Death Star in the middle of DHS


----------



## Candleshoe

WHEW! 

I was having a hard time seeing anything but Death Star.


----------



## cvjpirate

Candleshoe said:


> WHEW!
> 
> I was having a hard time seeing anything but Death Star.



I saw a Death Star


----------



## AThrillingChase

Bravo @yulilin3


----------



## mesaboy2

It looks like a small moon.


----------



## DisneyMama21

msmama said:


> Paid at time of booking. (Technically it took a few days to show up on my cc statement).


Thanks!!


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> sorry guys, had to do it.
> Saw it on my fb feed
> Even I would be angry if they were building a Death Star in the middle of DHS



I don't know. It's better than the hat. Or, say, a giant Olaf.


----------



## katrina1122

yulilin3 said:


> Recent look at construction at DHS
> View attachment 85317


It would have been awesome as a temporary Death Star for SWW!


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> It looks like a small moon.


----------



## yulilin3

new movie coming out soon. Disney/Pixar X-Wings


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Disney can't build anything that fast.  I think it's taken them longer to refurb a kiosk.  LOL!


----------



## slaveone

Okay did not see that at rd this morning.
There may be short tr with trader sam review and trails end.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> new movie coming out soon. Disney/Pixar X-Wings



What is seen cannot be unseen.  (Actually they've already done this... I've got "stormtrooper" cow trucks on my desk at home from the last SWW!   )


----------



## CinderElsa

Just got this email re: Galactic Gathering.



> Dear Galactic Gathering Guests,
> 
> Just a few updates regarding some new exciting product that will be available for Galactic Gathering Guests:
> 
> A complimentary Boba Fett stein with non-alcoholic specialty drink is now included as part of your event gifts.
> Be the first to have your likeness on our two new Star Wars D-Tech Me figurines - a Jedi Knight and a TIE-Fighter pilot.
> New Limited Edition Celebrity Photograph set from Official Pix will also debut at Galactic Gatherings for purchase.



I'm excited about that Boba Fett stein!


----------



## yulilin3

The Boba Fett will be a big hit


----------



## AuntieK

OK, the Keep Calm post from @yulilin3 has inspired me to think about our shirt design.  Our last name is Wookey and my niece is super into the whole Keep Calm thing.  She wants me to get her a shirt for SWW that says:
Keep Calm and Kiss a Wookiee.  

I've been trying to decide if that's what I'm getting her or if I'll make up a different saying.  I've been thinking about:
Laugh it Up and Kiss a Fuzzball.  

Anyone out there have any creative ideas for me?  The picture is what I made for our shirts last year.


----------



## Itinkso

AuntieK said:


> Laugh it Up and Kiss a Fuzzball


I'm not sure how old your niece is, but, that probably isn't a safe thing to put on a shirt. The message can be misconstrued especially by men who may have had too much to imbibe.
The kiss a Wookiee phrase is much safer.


----------



## lovethattink

CinderElsa said:


> Just got this email re: Galactic Gathering.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited about that Boba Fett stein!



My dh is excited too. 

We also like the idea of official pics being there with the pictures. That's where we order our pictures to be signed anyway!


----------



## peach1377

What is the Galactic gatherings?


----------



## yulilin3

peach1377 said:


> What is the Galactic gatherings?


exclusive merchandise event
http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/events/galactic-gathering/?instance_id=


----------



## peach1377

mom2febgirls said:


> If you happen to have a H&V for May 15th that you plan to cancel...please keep me in mind


 Do you have any for the Star Wars Galactic Breakfast June 6th to June 10th for 3?  If you do and cancel any of those please PM me.  I am dying to get a reservation there for my son. 

Thanks


----------



## peach1377

yulilin3 said:


> exclusive merchandise event
> http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/events/galactic-gathering/?instance_id=


 oh thanks for the info!


----------



## yulilin3

AuntieK said:


> OK, the Keep Calm post from @yulilin3 has inspired me to think about our shirt design.  Our last name is Wookey and my niece is super into the whole Keep Calm thing.  She wants me to get her a shirt for SWW that says:
> Keep Calm and Kiss a Wookiee.
> 
> I've been trying to decide if that's what I'm getting her or if I'll make up a different saying.  I've been thinking about:
> Laugh it Up and Kiss a Fuzzball.
> 
> Anyone out there have any creative ideas for me?  The picture is what I made for our shirts last year.


I'm drawing a blank but it could be:
Keep Calm and Let the Wookie Win
does it have to be Wookie related?? you do a keep calm star wars search on Google and you get a lot of options...my favorite:
Keep Calm and Go to Star Wars Weekends


----------



## coluk003

Itinkso said:


> I'm not sure how old your niece is, but, that probably isn't a safe thing to put on a shirt. The message can be misconstrued especially by men who may have had too much to imbibe.
> The kiss a Wookiee phrase is much safer.



i personally can turn anything into a sexual inendo and see nothing wrong with that on a shirt


----------



## kmcdougan

yulilin3 said:


> new movie coming out soon. Disney/Pixar X-Wings



"It can't be worse than the prequels." Seems legit there. Not much can be.

Ash


----------



## AuntieK

coluk003 said:


> i personally can turn anything into a sexual inendo and see nothing wrong with that on a shirt



My mind never went there...but I can see how some might....


----------



## mamadragona

I just bought this a couple days ago:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/212034766/star-wars-inspired-disney-princess

The boys have SW T-shirts I think, not sure about DD... Hmmm


----------



## coluk003

mamadragona said:


> I just bought this a couple days ago:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/212034766/star-wars-inspired-disney-princess
> 
> The boys have SW T-shirts I think, not sure about DD... Hmmm



Nevermind


----------



## mamadragona

Etsy, the link is in the OP.  She has a FB page too.  Lots of cute stuff!


----------



## mamadragona

As I am trying to keep an eye out for "major announcements," I was totally taken in:
http://www.disneydining.com/cinderellas-castle-to-be-renamed-for-elsa/


----------



## BobaFettFan

yulilin3 said:


> The Boba Fett will be a big hit



Oh you better believe it, buddy!


----------



## mmafan

So. What time in the am do we start clogging the phone lines. ??????    Lol


----------



## cvjpirate

mmafan said:


> So. What time in the am do we start clogging the phone lines. ??????    Lol



I was just thinking the same thing! This waiting is killing me!


----------



## yulilin3

We need to wait for the DPB to announce first....but....if you want be proactive you can call in the morning and ask. 
I'm really hoping they announce it tomorrow


----------



## jennab113

Okay, I had a long crazy day at work and my brain is a little fried, but does 

New Limited Edition Celebrity Photograph set from Official Pix will also debut at Galactic Gatherings for purchase.
mean headshots of all the celebrities coming all the weekends will be available to purchase as a set?


----------



## KKBDisMom

yulilin3 said:


> We need to wait for the DPB to announce first....but....if you want be proactive you can call in the morning and ask.
> I'm really hoping they announce it tomorrow


Do you know what time they usually announce?


----------



## yulilin3

KKBDisMom said:


> Do you know what time they usually announce?


Anytime between 9am until 7pm. There's no guarantee it'll be tomorrow


----------



## Itinkso

* Please Join the SWW Roll Call before "The Premium Package Formerly Known as Feel The Force" (TPPFKAFTF) is released. Hopefully it'll have a short acronym that will paste into the Roll Call easily! *
*http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654*


----------



## lovethattink

jennab113 said:


> Okay, I had a long crazy day at work and my brain is a little fried, but does
> 
> New Limited Edition Celebrity Photograph set from Official Pix will also debut at Galactic Gatherings for purchase.
> mean headshots of all the celebrities coming all the weekends will be available to purchase as a set?



We usually buy from official pix before sww. So this is great that they will have le pictures of the celebs.  Not necessarily head shots.  It doesn't say.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> Recent look at construction at DHS
> View attachment 85317



Squee!  That would be super cool in SW Land!



yulilin3 said:


> new movie coming out soon. Disney/Pixar X-Wings



LOL ODS could finally get his best (younger) buddy on board with Star Wars.

On another note, at 250 pages, heaven help anyone arriving late to this par-tay.


----------



## mesaboy2

HCinKC said:


> Squee!  That would be super cool in SW Land!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ODS could finally get his best (younger) buddy on board with Star Wars.
> 
> On another note, at *250 pages*, heaven help anyone arriving late to this par-tay.



I guess we're about to find out if the new board software will implode soon.


----------



## ConnieB

ummm...no clue how/why that random quote posted.....this is not the post you're looking for...move along.


----------



## Grumpy247365

Looking forward to another Star Wars Weekend visit. Thanks for this awesome threat.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> I guess we're about to find out if the new board software will implode soon.


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## ConnieB

Cluelyss said:


> I was wondering the same thing



Ughhh...and they're going to do this just before they announce something big.   Based on this alone, I'm almost ready to speculate that FtF and FP+ for SWW shows will be released tomorrow.....and then the whole system will go down 15 minutes later and bounce up and down the rest of the next two days.....at least. 

Ok, I'm going to bed now....I have to prepare for 24 hours of clicking refresh.


----------



## Delilah1310




----------



## drlaurafsu

Maybe we should just keep posting to get past the 250 page mark tonight....just in case


----------



## AThrillingChase

Do I have the page 250 post??

I can't decide what time to wake up tomorrow!

Edit - so close. so so close.


----------



## Itinkso

drlaurafsu said:


> Maybe we should just keep posting to get past the 250 page mark tonight....just in case


Yulilin and this thread will be okay!! PAGE 250!!
I just checked on wdwmagic.com (they use the same program) and a Thread there is up to 268 pages!


----------



## lovingeire

Itinkso said:


> Yulilin and this thread will be okay!! PAGE 250!!
> I just checked on wdwmagic.com (they use the same program) and a Thread there is up to 268 pages!



We're safe!  

And I got the chocolate stormtrooper bunnies for my boys Easter baskets today!  Woo hoo!


----------



## Monykalyn

Ha-page 250 -swear I left off this afternoon around 244 or so.  Tonight is fastpass night but I am just too dang tired (could have made it in my timezone if stupid MK wasn't open til 1 am!)  will do in am-not going for A&E anyway (saw them last year).  Have my list made out though and if DH feels like being a night owl I will just hand it off to him (although it may take an hour tutorial to walk him through the process)
If TPFKAFTF comes out tomorrow too my head may explode-this has to be the busiest week so far of kids schedules, not to mention sons Birthday Friday.

Oh-and Target had some cute kids Star Wars and Marvel Tshirts - $8


----------



## Skywise

Okay, it's Thursday.  This has to be it...

"Mrs. Potato Head!  Mrs. Potato Head!"


----------



## Koh1977

I have the following to cancel...Star Wars Jedi Mickey dinner at H & V May 31st for 4 people - 6:05pm

PM me to coordinate!


----------



## cpbrooks90

Can you make fp requests over the phone if the app is down?


----------



## Candleshoe

April 6 is my date.   MONDAY NIGHT.  sheesh.

I only yesterday finalized 1 MK day.   oi.


----------



## BobaFettFan

I was going to post "canceling ftf package 5/15 " in the adr cancel thread as an April fools joke,  but I'm not that cruel.


----------



## ConnieB

Itinkso said:


> All of the above plus DHS Management somehow forgot alcohol is sold throughout the park.




To quote Jeff Foxworthy:  "Here, hold my beer".


----------



## ConnieB

pld5 said:


> Finally home from a long day at work.  Possibly made a little longer by me checking this thread all day on my iPhone.   Thank you to everyone for the entertainment all day today.
> 
> My hopes are now up for Harrison Ford and JJ Abrams to be at a dessert party that will be held before we are treated to a special showing of The Force Awakens and all given free D-Tech Me figures.   If I'm going to dream, I will dream big.
> 
> I fear for April Fools announcements tomorrow about big announcements and such.




I'm thinking this would make the VIP package look like a dollar store bargain.   Off to start counting my pennies and check the couch cushions.......


----------



## ConnieB

coluk003 said:


> I have to say and i know ill catch heat for this, but amusements parks are no place for alcohol. Im glad Dl and MK are dry parks, from what i hear there is a place in MK you can get alcohol but i dont recall.   When ever i think of people in the park, drinking , i remember that famous youtube video of the guy at DCA last summer. Hes an extreme i know, but i just dont feel disney needs that in their parks. There i said it




BOG serves alcohol in MK at dinner (but from what I recall you can't leave the restaurant with it)....and Walt rolls over in his grave with every order.


----------



## Florida Girl

ConnieB said:


> ....and Walt rolls over in his grave with every order.



LOL....all the pearl clutching. Will today be the day?


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> I guess we're about to find out if the new board software will implode soon.


And yet our thread has never been in the top 10...I call shenanigans!!


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> And yet our thread has never been in the top 10...I call shenanigans!!



That is weird.  I'll be curious to see where this lands for March--seems pretty active to me!


----------



## yulilin3

Well good morning everyone. Before things are announced (we hope) let me share my TBT, not that long ago. SWW 2014
Mark Hamill wow look at all these people

You're all here for me??

Billy Dee checking his fp+ time for TSMM. Don't wanna miss that

JAT: Billy Dee look up from your phone, look it's a selfie!! Ray Park: He doesn't love ME anymore...Mark Hamill ooohhh big deal...Billy Dee not even paying attention ooohhh

MH: Original trilogy baby!!


----------



## yulilin3

*The force is strong with us...we already broke the WDW sit*e


----------



## DisneyLove2015

I was wondering why the WDW Dine number had a 45 minute wait already at 7:05 this morning!!   I was hoping to talk to someone in hopes the booking was open before announcing (if it happens today).


----------



## pookadoo77

why is the disney site always down??


----------



## inkedupmomma

Wow, I can not keep up with this page! Someone should do a summary on the last post of each page Good luck to all of us today! Hoping for someone awesome news!


----------



## db99

pookadoo77 said:


> why is the disney site always down??


 
Like asking why the sky is blue....  I always find myself stumped on how their web technology can be so suspect....


----------



## AThrillingChase

I can't even look at my reservations in the app. It tells me my sign on info is not valid!


----------



## KKBDisMom

AThrillingChase said:


> I can't even look at my reservations in the app. It tells me my sign on info is not valid!


Mine too! With my luck site will be back up and something will be announced as I'm dropping my son off at preschool!


----------



## inkedupmomma

AThrillingChase said:


> I can't even look at my reservations in the app. It tells me my sign on info is not valid!


yup, same here. Says my username and password do no match their system..grr.


----------



## lovethattink

I wonder if it's down in the parks too?


----------



## alafond83

I cannot get the SWW page on WDW to come up. It keeps giving me a 404 error. I wonder what that means? I know the whole site is having issues but none of the other pages are giving me this issue.

Edit- ok it's back. No new info that I can see.


----------



## ConnieB

pookadoo77 said:


> why is the disney site always down??



Because these are the ways of my people.


----------



## AThrillingChase

ConnieB said:


> Because these are the ways of my people.



Hahaha. 

8:20 am, potential announcement day. Board Status: we've all cracked.


----------



## slaveone

Good morning Star Wars Junkies. Can I offer blue milk, Cantina Grog, Mandalorian Mellow Yellow? I managed to wrangle an additional SWW from the parents of all people. LOL. Trader Sam's was awesome yesterday and honestly I figured out the cost of the drink is only roughly 3.75 for the heaviest pour I have ever had on Disney property if you buy the souvenir glass. Non alcholics were about 4.29 and very cute and tasty.


----------



## slaveone

alafond83 said:


> I cannot get the SWW page on WDW to come up. It keeps giving me a 404 error. I wonder what that means? I know the whole site is having issues but none of the other pages are giving me this issue.
> 
> Edit- ok it's back. No new info that I can see.


I'm still getting Stitch so my guess is Easter week has 101ed most of the system.


----------



## slaveone

And this post is an odd duplicate and a malfunction of Kaminian technology.
Also Donald now reports that the server is indeed down or overloaded.


----------



## mmafan

slaveone said:


> Good morning Star Wars Junkies. Can I offer blue milk, Cantina Grog, Mandalorian Mellow Yellow? I managed to wrangle an additional SWW from the parents of all people. LOL. Trader Sam's was awesome yesterday and honestly I figured out the cost of the drink is only roughly 3.75 for the heaviest pour I have ever had on Disney property if you buy the souvenir glass. Non alcholics were about 4.29 and very cute and tasty.


Blue milk please........thanks


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## CinderElsa

slaveone said:


> Good morning Star Wars Junkies. Can I offer blue milk, Cantina Grog, Mandalorian Mellow Yellow? I managed to wrangle an additional SWW from the parents of all people. LOL. Trader Sam's was awesome yesterday and honestly I figured out the cost of the drink is only roughly 3.75 for the heaviest pour I have ever had on Disney property if you buy the souvenir glass. Non alcholics were about 4.29 and very cute and tasty.


Blue milk here, too, please.

I told myself that if I got out of bed this morning, I'd be awake & near a phone... and here I am, upright at my desk...


----------



## yulilin3

mostly back...SWW page and schedule is unchanged


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> mostly back...SWW page and schedule is unchanged



Ok, where is the "not like" button.......


----------



## chwtom

If FTF is announced today, what number would we call to make a reservation?


----------



## ConnieB

ok, all you who think you are obsessed, let's put this in perspective.....you all are here hoping to be among the first to sign up for FtF.....I on the other hand have no desire for FtF, but I'm afraid NOT to be here in case something ELSE is announced, like FP shows.    I think I win the crazy award.....but I just can't close this window.


----------



## ConnieB

chwtom said:


> If FTF is announced today, what number would we call to make a reservation?



Doesn't matter, you won't be able to get through.......


----------



## saundedj

It's too quiet.  I'm waiting on pins and needles here................


----------



## yulilin3

ConnieB said:


> Ok, where is the "not like" button.......


special event dining is handled thru 407 WDW DINE (407 939 3463)


chwtom said:


> If FTF is announced today, what number would we call to make a reservation?


I can't even make fp ressies yet


----------



## poison ivy

I feel everyone's pain.  No SWW plans this year but you never know!  Can't log in to MDE either.


----------



## alafond83

ConnieB said:


> you all are here hoping to be among the first to sign up for FtF....*.*I on the other hand have no desire for FtF, but I'm afraid NOT to be here in case something ELSE is announced, like FP shows.    I think I win the crazy award.....but I just can't close this window.




THIS -Same boat here.


----------



## lovethattink

ConnieB said:


> ok, all you who think you are obsessed, let's put this in perspective.....you all are here hoping to be among the first to sign up for FtF.....I on the other hand have no desire for FtF, but I'm afraid NOT to be here in case something ELSE is announced, like FP shows.    I think I win the crazy award.....but I just can't close this window.



Not interested in ftf either.  But am interested in any other announcements.


----------



## Candleshoe

Goooooooood Morning Star Wars Fans!


----------



## CJK

When MDE is down, I wish the message wouldn't be that that our username doesn't match our password.  It incites unnecessary panic.  The message should be more generic!!


----------



## southernfriedmom

So I sent my 4 kids on spring break to the grandparents' house today so I could get a lot done around the house.  How am I going to explain to them that I just stalked this board all day.  I am not sure outsiders can understand?!?!


----------



## yulilin3

Don't know why but I'm in the mood to go watch Monkey Kingdom 
Let's learn to draw Dopey, shall we


----------



## Candleshoe

southernfriedmom said:


> So I sent my 4 kids on spring break to the grandparents' house today so I could get a lot done around the house.  How am I going to explain to them that I just stalked this board all day.  I am not sure outsiders can understand?!?!


hehe.. I totally get it!!


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> Don't know why but I'm in the mood to go watch Monkey Kingdom


On-Hold ads for Monkey Kingdom?


----------



## slaveone

yup makes me really want to click refresh and the first post of the day is DHS animation academy stuff teaser for farther DHS news or just because


yulilin3 said:


> Don't know why but I'm in the mood to go watch Monkey Kingdom


----------



## williamscm3

It's 9:03 and no one cares about drawing Dopey in HS!!!!!


----------



## Laura C

CJK said:


> When MDE is down, I wish the message wouldn't be that that our username doesn't match our password.  It incites unnecessary panic.  The message should be more generic!!


Was just coming on here to ask if any one else was having problems with MDE, in one way I'm glad it's not just me as it's about my 60 day mark so thought it was something to do with that, I'll keep trying then! X


----------



## inkedupmomma

MDE is back up and running.. I don't see anything new though.. what am I missing?


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> MDE is back up and running.. I don't see anything new though.. what am I missing?


you're not missing anything.


----------



## CJK

MDE was back up for me for a couple minutes and now it's down again.


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> you're not missing anything.


They are toying with my emotions!


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> Don't know why but I'm in the mood to go watch Monkey Kingdom
> Let's learn to draw Dopey, shall we



Aaah!  I just tuned in to DPB and now I get it :-=)


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## Candleshoe

Maybe the hidden mickey pins is the Big News!

I actually really like the Cast Member costume pins   Especially ToT and Main Street.

And I don't understand "Chaser pins".


----------



## CinderElsa

Candleshoe said:


> Maybe the hidden mickey pins is the Big News!
> 
> I actually really like the Cast Member costume pins   Especially ToT and Main Street.
> 
> And I don't understand "Chaser pins".


"Chaser" = rarest in the set; its appearance is a mystery. It's the one you "chase" after.


----------



## ConnieB

alafond83 said:


> THIS -Same boat here.





lovethattink said:


> Not interested in ftf either.  But am interested in any other announcements.



Nice to know I'm not the only crazy here......


----------



## Candleshoe

ConnieB said:


> Nice to know I'm not the only crazy here......


----------



## Skywise

Candleshoe said:


>



You're far too charming... But Dantooine is too remote for a demonstration.


----------



## Metz172

This is driving me crazy.  Got the word that it was up jumped on to find it's not.  It's going to be a long day.


----------



## HCinKC

Who else is wondering why Mark didn't sport the original Trickster costume on this week's Flash?


----------



## lovethattink

My MDE FP+ choices for May 15th have changed.

Tier 1: TSMM, GMR, F!

Tier 2: Disney Jr, Frozen sing-along, Indy, Muppet, Tower of Terror, Mermaid

Missing as choices are LMA and Star Tours...


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> My MDE FP+ choices for May 15th have changed.
> 
> Tier 1: TSMM, GMR, F!
> 
> Tier 2: Disney Jr, Frozen sing-along, Indy, Muppet, Tower of Terror, Mermaid
> 
> Missing as choices are LMA and Star Tours...


interesting...RnRC??


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> interesting...RnRC??



Doesn't show at all just like Star Tours and LMA are totally missing. B&B shows as all FP distributed.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Doesn't show at all just like Star Tours and LMA are totally missing. B&B shows as all FP distributed.


yeah, they are not offering B&B as fp during SWW at all. It's all standby


----------



## AThrillingChase

lovethattink said:


> My MDE FP+ choices for May 15th have changed.
> 
> Tier 1: TSMM, GMR, F!
> 
> Tier 2: Disney Jr, Frozen sing-along, Indy, Muppet, Tower of Terror, Mermaid
> 
> Missing as choices are LMA and Star Tours...



Just checked and my ST are all there. Weird though!!


----------



## slaveone

I am wondering if Star Tours will be SB only during SWW. Also could be part of the special package is you and only you get ST fp.


----------



## HCinKC

lovethattink said:


> My MDE FP+ choices for May 15th have changed.
> 
> Tier 1: TSMM, GMR, F!
> 
> Tier 2: Disney Jr, Frozen sing-along, Indy, Muppet, Tower of Terror, Mermaid
> 
> Missing as choices are LMA and Star Tours...


How weird, for the 16th I show...

t1: B&B (full for the day), TSMM, GMR, F!

t2: Frozen, Indy, LMA, Muppets, and ST

No RnRC or ToT?

ETA: I currently do not have any FPs in any parks for this day.


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, they are not offering B&B as fp during SWW at all. It's all standby


 
Is this insider info or official?  I haven't caught any SWW FP news this year yet, but I haven't been looking hard either.  I might need to update the FP FAQ if you can point me to something verifiable.


----------



## yulilin3

they're obviously shuffling things around....good indication on some sort of announcement today


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> Is this insider info or official?  I haven't caught any SWW FP news this year yet, but I haven't been looking hard either.  I might need to update the FP FAQ if you can point me to something verifiable.


just what everyone has been reporting that B&B is not showing as an option at all during SWW. I can't check cause I don't have a ressie just my AP
B&B is only playing 3 times during SWW because SWW shows are taking over the theater in the afternoon. I'm assuming they want to keep it all standby for the 3shows in the morning


----------



## lovethattink

lovethattink said:


> Doesn't show at all just like Star Tours and LMA are totally missing. B&B shows as all FP distributed.



It shows the same for the 15th and 16, but the 17 LMA, RnR, and Star Tours are back.


----------



## lovethattink

Could there be a big show at LMA planned those two days??!!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> It shows the same for the 15th and 16, but the 17 LMA, RnR, and Star Tours are back.


Thanks. Please can you keep checking every once in a while. I'm sure they are working on the fp placement as we speak


----------



## jennab113

I already have FPs for TSMM, ST, and ToT on 5/15. If I try to change TSMM, my choices are RnRC, F!, and GMR.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> they're obviously shuffling things around....good indication on some sort of announcement today


Apparently because I just checked again and now have...

t1: f!, GMR, RnRC, TSMM

t2: Dis Jr, Indy, LMA, Muppets, ToT, ST, Lil Merms


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> Is this insider info or official?  I haven't caught any SWW FP news this year yet, but I haven't been looking hard either.  I might need to update the FP FAQ if you can point me to something verifiable.


B&B is not available as a FP option on the weekends ONLY during this time. The SW shows will be held in that theater during the afternoons, so B&B is available as SB only in the mornings. I booked my FPs the other night for weekend 3 and can confirm that B&B was not an option on the weekend. And I believe they have already updated the show hours for B&B to the morning sessions only on the HS calendar. The SW FP options have not been released yet.


----------



## jennab113

It also just let me change ToT to LMA for 5/15


----------



## lovethattink

mesaboy2 said:


> Is this insider info or official?  I haven't caught any SWW FP news this year yet, but I haven't been looking hard either.  I might need to update the FP FAQ if you can point me to something verifiable.



The B&B is officially showing on MDE since the 60 day mark as unavailable, all has ended for selected day.

But those I mentioned above disappeared this morning as choices completely??


----------



## HCinKC

Aaaaaaand, they changed again. 

Now I want to stalk MDE, but I also want to run away.


----------



## coluk003

Ok since I woke up an hour ago and nothing yet, does gmr really need a Fp? I've only gone at times like sept and January


----------



## yulilin3

If they release fp+ before the 30 day mark they are going to have a lot of AP angry...


----------



## HCinKC

Would they do the FP for shows without announcing celebs first?

ETA: Because that seems backwards.


----------



## lovethattink

Nevermind, the missing ones are back. Must have been a glitch.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Would they do the FP for shows without announcing celebs first?


yes, they've done crazier things


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> yes, they've done crazier things


Ha! I believe it, but good grief. That doesn't make sense!


----------



## mesaboy2

coluk003 said:


> Ok since I woke up an hour ago and nothing yet, does gmr really need a Fp? I've only gone at times like sept and January


 
I've seen some fairly long waits there, 30-45 minutes and outside the building, since the implementation of FP+.  You could also walk right into the main theatre sometimes too.  Hard to predict.


----------



## Cluelyss

HCinKC said:


> Would they do the FP for shows without announcing celebs first?
> 
> ETA: Because that seems backwards.


Unless they are doing it all at once?


----------



## HCinKC

I have gone in and out a few times now, and they all seem to be back to normal for the 16th.


----------



## cvjpirate

Thank you everyone for keeping us updated on what is going on. Hard for me to check every where when I am at work.


----------



## yulilin3

ths schedule is still showing that weekend one fireworks are at 9:45 pm with all the other weekends at 9:30 pm


----------



## slaveone

Could be a glitch could be special opening weekend longer preshow. Could be they just haven't changed everything yet. 


yulilin3 said:


> ths schedule is still showing that weekend one fireworks are at 9:45 pm with all the other weekends at 9:30 pm


----------



## HCinKC

Just checked again, and still normal FP for the 16th. I did try to jump into dining to check times and got 404 error, so that still isn't working.


----------



## Skywise

I think it's just something whacky with MDE in general this morning.  I'm having trouble doing my usual ADR sniping...


----------



## Delilah1310

If they are not using a testing environment to update the stuff they are working on, that could explain some of the now-you-see-it, now-you-don't.
Or maybe they not aware that they changes they are working on are impacting the live site? or they don't mind that they are?

Sometimes at my work we will make adjustments to our website or app, and something is live for a hot minute that shouldn't be.
And every now and again someone will see it despite the brevity.
Because people routinely stalk our site like we are stalking the MDE and blog!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Ok I have been so busy putting in my application to march and getting thing figure out there I had 7 pages to read, shew.... April fools was rough! Lots of nasty rumors... I kept my eyes closed to and figured if it really was still announced tomorrow I'd believe them  No FtF package yet, or a variant there of?!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok I have been so busy putting in my application to march and getting thing figure out there I had 7 pages to read, shew.... April fools was rough! Lots of nasty rumors... I kept my eyes closed to and figured if it really was still announced tomorrow I'd believe them  No FtF package yet, or a variant there of?!


nope


----------



## Felipe4

FYI I saw a reservation for 3-4 for the Galactic Dine in for 6/12 a couple seconds ago. 10:20AM

ETA: New Glitch - in Dining there's no way to select a park to dine in. Only resorts, other destinations and water parks. Weird.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

They just did the test with a 4th prebooked FP+ that ended yesterday at MK, DHS, and AK, so I'm wondering if all these MDE glitches are due to that (maybe perhaps they decided it was OK to "go live" with having 4 prebooked) rather than them loading the SWW shows into the system.


----------



## DisHeels

Felipe4 said:


> FYI I saw a reservation for 3-4 for the Galactic Dine in for 6/12 a couple seconds ago. 10:20AM
> 
> ETA: New Glitch - in Dining there's no way to select a park to dine in. Only resorts, other destinations and water parks. Weird.



You are my new hero.  I've been looking for the Galactic breakfast.  06/12 is turning into a great day.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Felipe4

Awesome, did you get it DisHeels?!


----------



## AThrillingChase

I went into the website and my reservations to check on an ADR someone asked me about...and it now says for my HS reservations (HBD and the galactic breakfast):

"Sorry, cancellation of this reservation is currently unavailable."

Every other ADR is fine.


----------



## kmcdougan

I'm with Sunrise - been getting my pics submitted to march and had to get caught up here. Back on an even keel. And while everyone here waits to see what is coming from Disney, I am sitting here biting my nails waiting on the nice Legion folks to approve my costume for marching.

Ash


----------



## Music City Mama

ConnieB said:


> ok, all you who think you are obsessed, let's put this in perspective.....you all are here hoping to be among the first to sign up for FtF.....I on the other hand have no desire for FtF, but I'm afraid NOT to be here in case something ELSE is announced, like FP shows.    I think I win the crazy award.....but I just can't close this window.





alafond83 said:


> THIS -Same boat here.





lovethattink said:


> Not interested in ftf either.  But am interested in any other announcements.



Same here. I just want to know about the celebrities, FPs, and any other new/special announcements.


----------



## DisHeels

Felipe4 said:


> Awesome, did you get is DisHeels?!


Yes!


----------



## yulilin3

I think 2 hours is long enough for us to learn how to draw Dopey right?


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> I think 2 hours is long enough for us to learn how to draw Dopey right?


Definitely!  You could have already watched the video like 6 times by now.


----------



## coluk003

Awww I don't think they approved my question on the dopey drawing, I asked if there was any sww news coming out today lol


----------



## ConnieB

jennab113 said:


> Definitely!  You could have already watched the video like 6 times by now.



One more time and you'd have all 7 of them!


----------



## ConnieB

Have you ever wondered if "they" watch threads like this and are rolling on the floor laughing at us?  "Let's put it off until Monday.....we need some entertainment for our weekend".


----------



## slaveone

I am so bored I am cleaning out the inbox of email. The last time I thoroughly scowered the inbox was like erm before the last Hoopla.


----------



## slaveone

ConnieB said:


> Have you ever wondered if "they" watch threads like this and are rolling on the floor laughing at us?  "Let's put it off until Monday.....we need some entertainment for our weekend".


Oh Disney is very aware of the DISboards. It has appeared frequently on surveys.


----------



## ConnieB

slaveone said:


> Oh Disney is very aware of the DISboards. It has appeared frequently on surveys.



Oh I know they are....but are they watching us go crazy this morning and just laughing themselves silly....and planning more ways to tourtue us.  "Hey let's wait until May 1 to announce guests....we know who's coming, what do we need to tell everyone about it, not like they're not going to come anyway."


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I think 2 hours is long enough for us to learn how to draw Dopey right?



You're never gonna get a job in Disney Animation if it takes you 2 hours to draw Dopey.


----------



## southernfriedmom

So it may mean nothing at all but... I was searching for dining reservations for next weekend and when I do a search (positive all filters are cleared) the only ADR's listed (available & not available) are dinner shows and special dining events (Fantasmic, Dine with an Imagineer, SWW meals, etc.).  Strange glitch??


----------



## ConnieB

Ok, I'll help make it happen for ya'll.....I have to go do some errands, I'll be gone a couple hours.....so obviously they'll name celebrities, release the limited edition FP, and maybe even have a one-time-only full version of VII showing while I'm gone.


----------



## MomBird

ConnieB said:


> ok, all you who think you are obsessed, let's put this in perspective.....you all are here hoping to be among the first to sign up for FtF.....I on the other hand have no desire for FtF, but I'm afraid NOT to be here in case something ELSE is announced, like FP shows.    I think I win the crazy award.....but I just can't close this window.


That's what I am lurking around for too.


----------



## Koh1977

I am taking DS to see Home today, lunch and then Cherry Berry.  So yes, I am sure while I am away they will announce all sorts of things!


----------



## jennab113

Refresh the Parks Blog, realize there's a new post, get really excited, realize it's a new Tangled show on DCL, scowl at screen...


----------



## Koh1977

me too... @jennab113


----------



## gretchnh

ConnieB said:


> ok, all you who think you are obsessed, let's put this in perspective.....you all are here hoping to be among the first to sign up for FtF.....I on the other hand have no desire for FtF, but I'm afraid NOT to be here in case something ELSE is announced, like FP shows.    I think I win the crazy award.....but I just can't close this window.



I've mainly been lurking this sight trying to get all of my ducks in a row. But I'm with you. Not able to get the FtF package for 5 people for May. But waiting for FP+ to be released and Celebrity Announcements. Come on already! Geez!


----------



## Felipe4

southernfriedmom said:


> So it may mean nothing at all but... I was searching for dining reservations for next weekend and when I do a search (positive all filters are cleared) the only ADR's listed (available & not available) are dinner shows and special dining events (Fantasmic, Dine with an Imagineer, SWW meals, etc.).  Strange glitch??



Yeah, that's the issue I as having before. Now it's just given up.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Sigh now the only dining reservations available are the special shows at resorts (bbq, luau). What are you doing Disney. WHAT ARE YOU DOING.


----------



## Felipe4

AThrillingChase said:


> What are you doing Disney. WHAT ARE YOU DOING.



Disney wouldn't have these problems, if it had a sassy gay friend.

WHAT, WHAT, WHAT ARE YOU DOING? 

(I realize there are MANY sassy gay Disney fans and cast members though)


----------



## lvstitch

I would just like to thank this thread for justifying the cost of the VIP Package for me.  I too would be going crazy with all of you waiting for a big announcement if I didn't have.


----------



## OZMom

I need more coffee to keep up with all the announcements not being made.


----------



## Tltorrez

ConnieB said:


> Have you ever wondered if "they" watch threads like this and are rolling on the floor laughing at us?  "Let's put it off until Monday.....we need some entertainment for our weekend".



That would assume they're organized enough to have time to do so. And not running around right now like chickens with their heads cut off. 

Seems unlikely.


----------



## Tltorrez

MomBird said:


> That's what I am lurking around for too.



I don't even have the budget to consider it no matter what exciting things are announced. But I'm here to. 

Mostly I just want any kind of schedule, list of activities, etc. I can't even make FPs for another week but the lack of info is making me twitchy.


----------



## Tltorrez

I've been monitoring all my Disney blogs in Feedly so I can see if something leaks. I was briefly excited then amused when TP updated their SWW Touring Plans. You know, without an actual schedule.


----------



## cvjpirate

Tltorrez said:


> I've been monitoring all my Disney blogs in Feedly so I can see if something leaks. I was briefly excited then amused when TP updated their SWW Touring Plans. You know, without an actual schedule.



OMG I forgot to open my TP page. (fixed)


----------



## yulilin3

My mom and dad showed up without notice to visit...and I'm like, Hi (oh crap I can't check the site)
Talking to them and every once in a while coming to the computer to refresh everything...it looks like I didn't miss anything though


----------



## Tltorrez

Question - why do we think it's today and not next week, as previously reported?


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Question - why do we think it's today and not next week, as previously reported?


VIP tour Guide said it was today, someone from Disney dinning said next week


----------



## flea1267

Sorry, no flames please....planning to take DS next year....can you do FP+s for the shows, like Stars of the Saga, etc?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

You could last year. they were all tier 1 fp's, so you could only have 1 per day and no other Tier 1 attractions.


----------



## Itinkso

flea1267 said:


> Sorry, no flames please....planning to take DS next year....can you do FP+s for the shows, like Stars of the Saga, etc?


Yes. SWW shows are Tier 1 for FP usage.


----------



## flea1267

you guys rock!!!  thank you so much!!!


----------



## yulilin3

flea1267 said:


> you guys rock!!!  thank you so much!!!


the 2016 thread should be opening around September. Keep an eye out


----------



## Candleshoe

Thinking you should open it June 17 ;-)


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Thinking you should open it June 17 ;-)


if it was up to @The Sunrise Student it would be


----------



## Candleshoe

Nah, she'd want it started on the 16th, but I'm all for giving you a day off!!


----------



## yulilin3

Well let's recap:
today we've had server errors, sand monkeys, Dopey drawings, Tangled shows and now a Kennedy!!


----------



## Ninja Mom

yulilin3 said:


> Anytime between 9am until 7pm. There's no guarantee it'll be tomorrow


 I had a long day. Can anyone list what we are waiting tor them to announce :
*Feel the Force package
*Each week's line up of celebrities
* A Special Mega announcement that we will all be disappointed in because it is Disney and the special mega announcements tend to be that SWW is going all frozen


----------



## Ninja Mom

I can't take it anymore! I'm going outside to get some sunshine. 
Ehh... who am I kidding? I'll be running in every 5 minutes to refresh...

~NM


----------



## Felipe4

Ninja Mom said:


> I had a long day. Can anyone list what we are waiting tor them to announce :
> *Feel the Force package
> *Each week's line up of celebrities
> * A Special Mega announcement that we will all be disappointed in because it is Disney and the special mega announcements tend to be that SWW is going all frozen



It will be a new show - Elsa will be the reason Hoth is frozen, so that tauntaun's death is on her conscience. Luke will thaw her heart, making Mara Jade go back to the dark side. Olaf and Wicket enjoy hi-jinx.


----------



## mmafan

Ninja Mom said:


> I had a long day. Can anyone list what we are waiting tor them to announce :
> *Feel the Force package
> *Each week's line up of celebrities
> * A Special Mega announcement that we will all be disappointed in because it is Disney and the special mega announcements tend to be that SWW is going all frozen


ANY INFO!!!!!!! but yea hopefully a show or the starting or celebrities  announcements but really just anything.....lol


----------



## lovingeire

I went for a run this morning, then to get a pedicure with my mom who is in town visiting.  Sadly, there were no new announcements while I was out.


----------



## flea1267

yulilin3 said:


> the 2016 thread should be opening around September. Keep an eye out


 
thanks so much!  will keep an eye out!


----------



## slaveone

You know oddly I contemplated Elsa being the reason for Hoth being Frozen and renamed the taun taun Marshmallow. 
I would like to note this was after my second Krakatoa and into my first Zombie.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> You know oddly I contemplated Elsa being the reason for Hoth being Frozen and renamed the taun taun Marshmallow.
> I would like to note this was after my second Krakatoa and into my first Zombie.


how long did you wait to get in?


----------



## hydrotony

ConnieB said:


> BOG serves alcohol in MK at dinner (but from what I recall you can't leave the restaurant with it)....and Walt rolls over in his grave with every order.



Walt rolling over in his grave with every new outrage is what powers the TTA Peoplemover. [flashback to what I wrote in The Tread That Shall Not Be Named]


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> how long did you wait to get in?


Well I am a dork and was there at 1145 am because we had tried to get in on Sunday and there was a 4 hour wait at 330. Spent rp at HS rode ST and TSMM and ToT. Then headed to Poly had dole whip and waited in the sun watching the construction work. Was nice. Was in as guest one and two. Had Krakatoas and a zombie. Was out by around 6 and went to Ft Wilderness for Trails End. Oh my god that was good.


----------



## slaveone

Okay that was odd one minute there was a thing about Lion King and firedancing on the Blog and next back to Kennedy.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> Okay that was odd one minute there was a thing about Lion King and firedancing on the Blog and next back to Kennedy.


I saw that as well...sheesh...it's a mess


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> Well I am a dork and was there at 1145 am because we had tried to get in on Sunday and there was a 4 hour wait at 330. Spent rp at HS rode ST and TSMM and ToT. Then headed to Poly had dole whip and waited in the sun watching the construction work. Was nice. Was in as guest one and two. Had Krakatoas and a zombie. Was out by around 6 and went to Ft Wilderness for Trails End. Oh my god that was good.


Sounds like an awesome birthday!!
Were there a lot of people when it opened?? trying to figure out when to go. Also I'll have my daughter with me so I have to get in before 7pm


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> Sounds like an awesome birthday!!
> Were there a lot of people when it opened?? trying to figure out when to go. Also I'll have my daughter with me so I have to get in before 7pm


Until around 3 there were 5 of us. At 3 people started showing up. There were more then 50 by open. They let us in at 345 which was nice. We had a ball and the theming is awesome. Worth a wait.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

This just in!  Caroline Kennedy announces absolutely nothing about SWW while drawing Dopey and singing songs from Tangled while on top of a monkey sand sculpture!

ugh, come on Disney.  We have plans to make and SW costumes to sew.

On a brighter note, that website glitch this morning seems to have opened up some BOG breakfast times, so at least I finally snagged that!

Back to DPB refreshing.


----------



## Candleshoe

I grabbed a BOG breakfast, too   after FPs I'll have to decide whether to keep that, or to keep the lunch one I have.


----------



## Ninja Mom

slaveone said:


> Okay that was odd one minute there was a thing about Lion King and firedancing on the Blog and next back to Kennedy.



Caroline's memories are VERY strong. Fire dancing not so much 

Up next: Caroline's memories of Star Wars weekends. It will be a short blog entry.

~NM


----------



## drlaurafsu

Anyone know if they have chocolate croissants at bog breakfast?


----------



## Cluelyss

drlaurafsu said:


> Anyone know if they have chocolate croissants at bog breakfast?


Nope. Though the croissant doughnut sounds divine! Here's the menu


----------



## slaveone

There is one and only one chocolate croissant on the pastry plate.


----------



## Felipe4

DisneyWishes14 said:


> On a brighter note, that website glitch this morning seems to have opened up some BOG breakfast times, so at least I finally snagged that!



I wish the availability of early BOG breakfasts would open up the early CP ones. Alas. Could've gotten a BOG 8:15 on my first MK day, but we're looking forward to Pooh! *le sigh*


----------



## drlaurafsu

Thanks...guess I will keep Ohana and crystal palace on our MK days then. DS love chocolate croissants so it would be worth it for that...

And now the site is back down...


----------



## slaveone

drlaurafsu said:


> Thanks...guess I will keep Ohana and crystal palace on our MK days then. DS love chocolate croissants so it would be worth it for that...
> 
> And now the site is back down...


On a plus note the Lion King firedancer is back up on the blog.


----------



## dawn8179

I got bored and drew Dopey. Also can't figure out how to get him uploaded the right direction. Just really would like some updated SWW news.


----------



## yulilin3

@dawn8179 that's really good!! I feel like we have one more update from WDW and the another from DL and that's it for the day


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Wow, @dawn8179...you learned how to do that watching a video on the parks blog?  I might show that to the kids tonight...they'd flip over getting to draw Dopey!

After I'd decided NOT to do BOG breakfast, I went in and took the 8:15 that popped up on our only MK day.  My daughter said she really wants to see the opening show, but I wonder if she'll want to ride 7DMT without a wait more!  LOL.  The thought of not waiting in the RD herd is appealing, though getting up that early on our MK day isn't.


----------



## dawn8179

yulilin3 said:


> @dawn8179 that's really good!! I feel like we have one more update from WDW and the another from DL and that's it for the day


Thank you. We love the Animation Academy and have a lot of Pluto and Goofy drawings, we also have Jiminy Cricket. We won't be able to go this year, because the 2 year old will not sit still for us to do that.


----------



## yulilin3

I wonder if we were better off when we thought the announcements would come after SW Celebration?
Anyways I can only stalk the sites for about 45 more minutes. Got a meeting at my DD14 school and then off to Splitsville to see my son and his band play there. I might get a nice "adult beverage" it's been a stressful day for no reason :/


----------



## Koh1977

I really don't care about learning the fire knife routine from The Festival of the Lion King...


----------



## southernfriedmom

Since we are all still waiting, I am going to ask a completely off topic question here to see if any one happens to know the answer (I don't have time to post a new thread and take time away from SWW stalking to check for an answer)... Does anyone know if the inside the park Guest Relations (like City Hall at MK) are open before the park officially opens but after guests with early ADR are allowed entrance?


----------



## drlaurafsu

Yes...we stopped in there on the way to breakfast one morning to see if we could get my dad to be the vet for the flag retreat ceremony. He stopped while we went on to breakfast check in


----------



## MomBird

dawn8179 said:


> View attachment 85682 I got bored and drew Dopey. Also can't figure out how to get him uploaded the right direction. Just really would like some updated SWW news.


That's awesome!

I am getting anxious, too.

Here are some SW sugar cookies I am practicing. I'm going to try a batch for our SWW trip.


----------



## slaveone

MomBird said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> I am getting anxious, too.
> 
> Here are some SW sugar cookies I am practicing. I'm going to try a batch for our SWW trip.View attachment 85686


Okay where did you get those cookie presses. Those are amazing.


----------



## drlaurafsu

They look like the Williams Sonoma ones from a couple of years ago. We have both sets


----------



## jtowntoflorida

drlaurafsu said:


> They look like the Williams Sonoma ones from a couple of years ago. We have both sets


 
Yep.  We have the set of the "guys" (Vader, Yoda, Boba Fett, and a Storm Trooper) and the ship pancake molds.


----------



## slaveone

The pancake molds are on sale.


----------



## Arich01

Those are so cool! I wish I had snagged them when I saw them...My son wasn't obsessed with Star Wars at that point yet!


----------



## MomBird

drlaurafsu said:


> They look like the Williams Sonoma ones from a couple of years ago. We have both sets


Yes, those are the ones!! I haven't been able to get the icing right yet, though.


----------



## MomBird

slaveone said:


> Okay where did you get those cookie presses. Those are amazing.


I got them from Williams Sonoma. I messed up the first batch and found that for me, they work best when I bake the cookies most of the way through, then take them out and press them after they're mostly baked.


----------



## Katholicchik

drlaurafsu said:


> Yes...we stopped in there on the way to breakfast one morning to see if we could get my dad to be the vet for the flag retreat ceremony. He stopped while we went on to breakfast check in




This is great info. Thanks.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MomBird said:


> Yes, those are the ones!! I haven't been able to get the icing right yet, though.


 
My daughter and I tried the cookies for May the 4th last year.  They looked like my preschooler decorated them.  LOL.  I was cursing WS because mine looked nothing like the ones on the box!



MomBird said:


> I got them from Williams Sonoma. I messed up the first batch and found that for me, they work best when I bake the cookies most of the way through, then take them out and press them after they're mostly baked.


 
Oooo, thanks for the tip!  I'm not using the WS recipe this year because I thought it wasn't nearly as good as my regular sugar cookie recipe, but my cookies are pretty soft and fluffy so I wasn't sure how the cookie cutters would work.  This is a genius idea!


----------



## luvallprincesses

Being a teacher, after all of the snow days in the northeast this year, I had written off the possibility of making it to Star Wars weekend and haven't been staying on top of this thread as a result.  But our last school day is currently scheduled for June 10 and the snow better be done so I am going to start planning this weekend full steam ahead for the last SWW. I have CBR booked. A few questions:  I plan to buy AP's since we have a 2 week trip planned for November. But I need to purchase (order?) these in time to book FP+ for the Star Wars shows.  
(1) Should I be prepared to book these shows at 30 days or 60 days out? 
(2) How do I purchase AP's and link into MDE?
(3) What shows should I book FP+ for assuming we'll do 2 days (and knowing I can only do one Tier 1 per day)?

TIA, experts!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I can answer #2 for you.  If you buy your APs online, they link automatically.  It couldn't be easier.  You'll having a rolling 30 day window for FP+s that will switch to 60 days when you're 60 days out from an onsite stay.  Without an onsite stay, you have a 30 day booking window.

Right now, no one knows when the shows will be available to be booked.  They're not loaded into the system yet.  I myself am forgoing FP+s for the shows because we're not willing to give up TSM FP+s.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Oh, I should add that if you buy APs online, they don't get activated until you're ready to enter the park the first time, so generally you have to go to Guest Relations to activate the AP before you enter the gate the first time.  So don't wait until the first morning...if at all possible, activate your AP the day before you actually need to get into the park.  We had a mid-day arrival on a Saturday in mid-December, and I thought we allowed plenty of time to activate the APs and make our FP+s times by arriving an hour before the FP window started.  Yeah, that didn't work out for me.  The Guest Relations line outside the park was over an HOUR.  I was so angry.


----------



## lovingeire

Felipe4 said:


> I wish the availability of early BOG breakfasts would open up the early CP ones. Alas. Could've gotten a BOG 8:15 on my first MK day, but we're looking forward to Pooh! *le sigh*



My boss ate there recently and was less than impressed so I think I'll stick with Pooh! 

Actually I made a BOG breakfast reservation for he morning of the 4th but I'm going to cancel it if anyone is interested.



drlaurafsu said:


> Yes...we stopped in there on the way to breakfast one morning to see if we could get my dad to be the vet for the flag retreat ceremony. He stopped while we went on to breakfast check in



Did you have any luck securing him a spot as veteran of the day? Is love to arrange for my husband to do this.


----------



## lovingeire

I got the shirts I ordered for our family for one of our Star Wars days. Can't wait for the boys to get them in their Easter baskets!


----------



## Tltorrez

drlaurafsu said:


> They look like the Williams Sonoma ones from a couple of years ago. We have both sets



Me too!


----------



## lovethattink

This is not the news we were looking for on this thread, but Disney Park Blog announced a new Olaf sipper that will debut at the 24 hour party.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

This just in!  Woman injures DPB refresh finger while simultaneously attempting to draw Dopey, fire knife and drink from an Olaf sipper.  She remains optimistic that her finger will be long healed by the time Disney actually reveals what is happening during SWW.  No news at 11.


----------



## drlaurafsu

lovingeire said:


> Did you have any luck securing him a spot as veteran of the day? Is love to arrange for my husband to do this.



We did. They will tell you that they will select someone during the day...they look for some with a military look/hat on. But they took his contact info and called us midday to let us know. It was great...it was DSs birthday and his friends who had met us there came too. They were so excited to march in the mini parade. They have a photo pass photographer who takes pictures during and after.


----------



## slaveone

Well looks like today was an uneventful news day. There is always tomorrow but likely nothing till Monday. I don't forsee the announcements and fp opening during Celebration simply because it would be less then the 30 day mark for AP reserve for the first weekend. But this is Disney common sense is not always a mouse concern.


----------



## mamadragona

All that refreshing... *sigh*


----------



## ConnieB

slaveone said:


> Well looks like today was an uneventful news day. There is always tomorrow but likely nothing till Monday. I don't forsee the announcements and fp opening during Celebration simply because it would be less then the 30 day mark for AP reserve for the first weekend. But this is Disney common sense is not always a mouse concern.



Actually the 30 day mark for Friday, May 15 is April 15, which is the day before Celebration Anaheim starts.    Hopefully they won't open it while Celebration is going on....that's a lot of fans that will be concentrating on the event at hand (or working it like me) and not able to stalk the web.   Good news is, I'm prepared...I don't work until afternoon each day so I can stalk it early in the day, lol.


----------



## ConnieB

So sorry to hear that my errand run did not produce the results we were hoping.....no errands to do tomorrow, so someone else will have to make the sacrifice, lol.


----------



## slaveone

ConnieB said:


> So sorry to hear that my errand run did not produce the results we were hoping.....no errands to do tomorrow, so someone else will have to make the sacrifice, lol.


I have to actually do productive work tomorrow so my stalking rate will be lower. Unless I work tonight hmm. The ultimate SWW stalker question is sleep necessary. Maybe I can count it as prepping for the SWW schedules.


----------



## AThrillingChase

The website is down again. This is super fun.

 Edit - The Boathouse was up on the website and had a menu listed. But when I clicked it, I got stitch. Now the entire resto is missing.


----------



## MomBird

jtowntoflorida said:


> My daughter and I tried the cookies for May the 4th last year.  They looked like my preschooler decorated them.  LOL.  I was cursing WS because mine looked nothing like the ones on the box!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo, thanks for the tip!  I'm not using the WS recipe this year because I thought it wasn't nearly as good as my regular sugar cookie recipe, but my cookies are pretty soft and fluffy so I wasn't sure how the cookie cutters would work.  This is a genius idea!



Thanks! My first batch turned out like very sad little blobs LOL. I don't know if I will ever get the decorations right, though.


----------



## MomBird

AThrillingChase said:


> The website is down again. This is super fun.


Oh my gosh. This has been such a stressful day with the planning! You know how sick days have a huge impact at work...pretty sure Disney website down time is even worse!


----------



## Tltorrez

Not SWW related but interesting.

http://*******************.com/whats-up-at-epcot-mystery-narrows-to-two-worlds/


----------



## coluk003

Omd omd omd. Thus us what you folks have been waiting for.....

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/


So excited


----------



## Koh1977

coluk003 said:


> Omd omd omd. Thus us what you folks have been waiting for.....
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/
> 
> 
> So excited




  I thought you were seriously telling us of SWW news!!!  Cruel joke!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Koh1977 said:


> I thought you were seriously telling us of SWW news!!!  Cruel joke!


So did I!!


----------



## cvjpirate

Got me as well


----------



## CinderElsa

This evening I got my dog a cookie when I was in the pantry getting a snack for myself.

I turned around and she was sitting there, already in full-on beg, looking at me expectantly. She heard her treat bag rustling, and she knew it was coming, but she knew not when, and she knew not which hand the treat was in.

Normally I mess with her a little, but I looked into her eyes and realized that, at that moment, we truly felt one another's pain.

I just gave her the cookie.


----------



## lovingeire

drlaurafsu said:


> We did. They will tell you that they will select someone during the day...they look for some with a military look/hat on. But they took his contact info and called us midday to let us know. It was great...it was DSs birthday and his friends who had met us there came too. They were so excited to march in the mini parade. They have a photo pass photographer who takes pictures during and after.



Awesome! Thank you for indulging my off topic question! Think we'll have to give it a go! Doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

I can't take it!  C'mon Disney!


----------



## yulilin3

6 weeks left


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> 6 weeks left




Until they announce guests, FtF and Show FP?


----------



## pld5

I was in an all day meeting yesterday and could only get away for a few short breaks to check this thread. 

Today I have off for a holiday.   Was hoping to get some housecleaning done and ready for the Easter Bunny, but I will likely be hanging around here instead......


----------



## alafond83

Good morning  - Had to do my now normal morning routine of checking in to see if there is anything new yet. . I got my fingers crossed today.


----------



## yulilin3

I know I've said it before but I'll remind everyone:
last year the FtF was announced April 23rd and the full celebrity list with shows on April 24th. We are right on schedule and I know it's hard to wait, I'm anxiously awaiting information as well.


----------



## OZMom

coluk003 said:


> Omd omd omd. Thus us what you folks have been waiting for.....
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/
> 
> 
> So excited



So wrong...so so wrong


----------



## OZMom

Didn't someone here post about the star wars Tervis? Are the tervis better then a normal tumbler? I have a thing for travel mugs LOL


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> DHS official opening time is at 8am with 2 Fantasmic! shows, at 9pm and 10:30pm during SWW (unofficially it opens around 7:30am)



So, if HS "unofficially" opens at 7:30 am, does this mean the ropes are dropped then and people are going to be headed to Jedi Academy sign ups at 7:30? 
If so, a 8am breakfast time at H&V would not help and would need a earlier time? 
ALL kids wanting to participate in Jedi Academy must be present at sign up, correct? 
Also, how much earlier than your breakfast reservation time can you enter the park? 
Thanks!! Sorry for all the rapid fire Q's , trying to nail down plans...


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

DPB?


----------



## Itinkso

OZMom said:


> Didn't someone here post about the star wars Tervis? Are the tervis better then a normal tumbler? I have a thing for travel mugs LOL


Yes, I posted. We live in CA's Central Valley where it's over 100 degrees every summer and Tervis tumblers don't sweat. Amazing! Tervis has a lifetime guarantee and the best part is they are made in America (FL). 

I give them as gifts and everyone loves them. We use them for water, tea, and coffee.

The free shipping code is: freeship15. It worked a few days ago when I bought the large Vader Tervis.


----------



## OZMom

Itinkso said:


> Yes, I posted. We live in CA's Central Valley where it's over 100 degrees every summer and Tervis tumblers don't sweat. Amazing! Tervis has a lifetime guarantee and the best part is they are made in America (FL).
> 
> I give them as gifts and everyone loves them. We use them for water, tea, and coffee.
> 
> The free shipping code is: freeship15. It worked a few days ago when I bought the large Vader Tervis.



Awesome! How are they with leaking? Thank You!!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> So, if HS "unofficially" opens at 7:30 am, does this mean the ropes are dropped then and people are going to be headed to Jedi Academy sign ups at 7:30?
> If so, a 8am breakfast time at H&V would not help and would need a earlier time?
> ALL kids wanting to participate in Jedi Academy must be present at sign up, correct?
> Also, how much earlier than your breakfast reservation time can you enter the park?
> Thanks!! Sorry for all the rapid fire Q's , trying to nail down plans...


They allow people thru the touch points around 7:30am. Then they hold everyone at the intersection of Hollywood and Vine for the stormtrooper welcome show. They do their show and around 7:45am they drop the rope and everyone is on their way. During SWW you won't gain early access (before 7:30am) All breakfast are scheduled for 8am and on. Yes your kids wanting to do JTA have to be present. On the first post there's a video taken by a fellow Disser that shows what questions are asked to the kids to see if they want to participate in JTA



39CINDERELLA said:


> DPB?


Disney Parks Blog


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to add that depending on how far/close you are to the JTA sign up it can take anywhere from 10 min to an hour. The process is slow.
If you want to sin up for JTA stay on the left side of the street, you'll see CM with JTA signs and they will point you in the right direction. Strollers are not allowed in the sign up line so make sure to ditch those early to gain some time


----------



## yulilin3

@pookadoo77  I shot this video last year. This is about 7:30am when they let us in, I'm at the rope waiting for the stormtroopers looking back at everyone coming in. See how the parents stay on the left side of Hollywood Blvd (right side of this video) and then they open the ropes and the fast walking begins


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> They allow people thru the touch points around 7:30am. Then they hold everyone at the intersection of Hollywood and Vine for the stormtrooper welcome show. They do their show and around 7:45am they drop the rope and everyone is on their way. During SWW you won't gain early access (before 7:30am) All breakfast are scheduled for 8am and on. Yes your kids wanting to do JTA have to be present. On the first post there's a video taken by a fellow Disser that shows what questions are asked to the kids to see if they want to participate in JTA



got it, thanks! Yes, saw the video, guess that was a dumb q, lol


----------



## jtowntoflorida

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to add that depending on how far/close you are to the JTA sign up it can take anywhere from 10 min to an hour. The process is slow.
> If you want to sin up for JTA stay on the left side of the street, you'll see CM with JTA signs and they will point you in the right direction. Strollers are not allowed in the sign up line so make sure to ditch those early to gain some time


 
I can't stress this enough.  If you want a JTA slot during SWW, you have to pick your way through the crowd during the opening show with the Stormtroopers and be lined up on the left, heading toward Indiana Jones, as close to the rope on that side as possible.  And even then, you have to be prepared to stand your ground, because people will try to push you and cut the line.

We are big fans of the H&V 8:00 breakfast to make JTA signup easy (we were literally the first people to sign up on our last trip in December), but that strategy simply doesn't work during SWW due to the early opening.


----------



## lovingeire

Instead of stalking the DPB I think I'm going to start my countdown to announcing our trip to our boys on Easter morning!  I am so excited to let the cat out of the bag! It'll help hold me over till any announcements hopefully!


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> I can't stress this enough.  If you want a JTA slot during SWW, you have to pick your way through the crowd during the opening show with the Stormtroopers and be lined up on the left, heading toward Indiana Jones, as close to the rope on that side as possible.  And even then, you have to be prepared to stand your ground, because people will try to push you and cut the line.
> 
> We are big fans of the H&V 8:00 breakfast to make JTA signup easy (we were literally the first people to sign up on our last trip in December), but that strategy simply doesn't work during SWW due to the early opening.


And that's why everyone recommends doing JTA on a non SWW day if possible. It'll be less crazy (still have to be there early but it's not as bad) and they kids get more time on the JTA stage because there are less shows during a non SWW day


----------



## MomBird

Tltorrez said:


> I've been monitoring all my Disney blogs in Feedly so I can see if something leaks. I was briefly excited then amused when TP updated their SWW Touring Plans. You know, without an actual schedule.


Ooh, I didn't even see the updated non-scheduled SWW Touring Plan yet. I am going to check that out!


----------



## MomBird

lovethattink said:


> This is not the news we were looking for



"This is not the news we were looking for..."

I now picture us all saying that, waving a hand in front of the computer, while refreshing repeatedly.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

Yulilin,    Omgosh I knew it was something  I knew...lol


----------



## cherice95403

I think I may have a scheduling problem....we are only going to be in the park for one SWW day (6/13) and have a Galactic Bfast ADR for 9:40am. I'd LOVE to get this time earlier (and check about 20 times a day), but that's what it is right now. Assuming an hour for breakfast (if anyone has done it and can comment on the time -great!), are we out of luck finding a decent spot for the parade? 

Is FP+ offered for the parade or fireworks?  Thanks!


----------



## Itinkso

OZMom said:


> Awesome! How are they with leaking? Thank You!!


We use the travel lids and they don't leak at all. DH uses the water bottle to take tea to work and no problems there either. We use the long straws for our large Tervis.


----------



## Felipe4

Based on the opening of 7:30 - is it a better idea then to have a later Galactic Breakfast to get more accomplished in the morning? We have a 9:40, but I'm wondering if the closer to "brunch" ones would be better to keep an eye out for. Granted, then those mean you're inside during the motorcade...just when I think my schedule is awesome, I feel the need to rearrange everything.


----------



## yulilin3

cherice95403 said:


> I think I may have a scheduling problem....we are only going to be in the park for one SWW day (6/13) and have a Galactic Bfast ADR for 9:40am. I'd LOVE to get this time earlier (and check about 20 times a day), but that's what it is right now. Assuming an hour for breakfast (if anyone has done it and can comment on the time -great!), are we out of luck finding a decent spot for the parade?
> 
> Is FP+ offered for the parade or fireworks?  Thanks!


I'm going to  be blunt. But having the breakfast at 9:40am you will not have a chance to get a decent or even semi decent spot for the parade. If you can't find an earlier time for breakfast try to check in really early and maybe you'll be able to get out earlier


----------



## OZMom

Itinkso said:


> We use the travel lids and they don't leak at all. DH uses the water bottle to take tea to work and no problems there either. We use the long straws for our large Tervis.



Perfect, thanks! I'm off to order some for our trip


----------



## MakiraMarlena

> Is FP+ offered for the parade or fireworks? Thanks!


 
no, just the shows.


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> Based on the opening of 7:30 - is it a better idea then to have a later Galactic Breakfast to get more accomplished in the morning? We have a 9:40, but I'm wondering if the closer to "brunch" ones would be better to keep an eye out for. Granted, then those mean you're inside during the motorcade...just when I think my schedule is awesome, I feel the need to rearrange everything.


If you don't mind skipping the parade then a later breakfast is good. You can meet some characters and get some rides done in the early morning, depending on your priorities


----------



## cherice95403

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to be blunt. But having the breakfast at 9:40am you will not have a chance to get a decent or even semi decent spot for the parade. If you can't find an earlier time for breakfast try to check in really early and maybe you'll be able to get out earlier



UGH! I was afraid of this!! Here's hoping someone will cancel an earlier reservation.


----------



## alafond83

There is a Jedi Mickey H&V with Fantasmic at 6:00pm on 5/22 available right now if anyone was still looking.

Edit - And its gone that quick


----------



## pookadoo77

Ok, thanks. So to trying to assure a spot at Jedi Academy I am now looking at H&V reservations at 8:10 and 8:20 (had to split us into 2 and 2) for Monday June 15th, non SWW day and posted opening at 9am. Do other people enter the park ahead of the 9am posted opening time? What time could we A: enter the park with those ressie times (8:10 and 8:20) and B: start towards Jedi Academy line? TY!!!!!


----------



## Delilah1310

yulilin3 said:


> @pookadoo77  I shot this video last year. This is about 7:30am when they let us in, I'm at the rope waiting for the stormtroopers looking back at everyone coming in. See how the parents stay on the left side of Hollywood Blvd (right side of this video) and then they open the ropes and the fast walking begins



thank you so much for sharing this. 
I knew JTA was busier than usual during SWW, but this kind of put a knot in my stomach.
My DS7 has said that he is NOtinterested in JTA since he has done it twice and is already a Jedi.
But I fear that he will change his mind the morning of (... you know, in the spirit of things and seeing all the other Jedi ...)
thanks for reminding me how important it will be to decide first thing if he wants to do this.


----------



## KKBDisMom

We'll be coming from the Polynesian- guessing the 1st bus will be at 6:30, will that bus be okay to get there for 7:30 open? Plan is (May 15th)-
Get to park for 7:30
Sign up for JTA
Fingers crossed have Ftf, line up at 10
Line up for Chewie/Ewoks after parade
All FPs are for later afternoon (ST, ToT, TSMM)
Darth's Mall later in day or possibly Sat May 16th before Sci Fi dinner?
Any other characters that my boys decide are "must dos"
Grab a QS late lunch/dinner
Dessert Party???/Fireworks

Any thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Ok, thanks. So to trying to assure a spot at Jedi Academy I am now looking at H&V reservations at 8:10 and 8:20 (had to split us into 2 and 2) for Monday June 15th, non SWW day and posted opening at 9am. Do other people enter the park ahead of the 9am posted opening time? What time could we A: enter the park with those ressie times (8:10 and 8:20) and B: start towards Jedi Academy line? TY!!!!!


with an 8:10am you can probably enter around 8am? I believe that is the first ressie time of they day. As soon as you are seated ask for the check so you pay in advance. Hopefully someone who has done this can tell you more definite times but just being inside by 8:50 will put you at an advantage. Even on days when DHS is scheduled to open at 9am it opens a little earlier



Delilah1310 said:


> thank you so much for sharing this.
> I knew JTA was busier than usual during SWW, but this kind of put a knot in my stomach.
> My DS7 has said that he is NOtinterested in JTA since he has done it twice and is already a Jedi.
> But I fear that he will change his mind the morning of (... you know, in the spirit of things and seeing all the other Jedi ...)
> thanks for reminding me how important it will be to decide first thing if he wants to do this.


Yeah, make sure and talk to him that if he says he doesn't want to do it, it's a definite no, no changing minds once you're there


----------



## yulilin3

KKBDisMom said:


> We'll be coming from the Polynesian- guessing the 1st bus will be at 6:30, will that bus be okay to get there for 7:30 open? Plan is (May 15th)-
> Get to park for 7:30
> Sign up for JTA
> Fingers crossed have Ftf, line up at 10
> Line up for Chewie/Ewoks after parade
> All FPs are for later afternoon (ST, ToT, TSMM)
> Darth's Mall later in day or possibly Sat May 16th before Sci Fi dinner?
> Any other characters that my boys decide are "must dos"
> Grab a QS late lunch/dinner
> Dessert Party???/Fireworks
> 
> Any thoughts? Thank you!


Sounds good. I would check with the front desk to make sure at what time buses will start running from the Poly. In any case you can always schedule a cab or drive yourself (if you have a car)


----------



## lovingeire

With our time in DHS shortened due to our change in schedule I am thinking we'll table JTA for another trip.  Middle DS is only 4 and the oldest is too old.  I think middle DS would like it, but I'd rather focus on other things I think.  Unless I can convince DH to drive the night of the middle's preschool graduation so we can get their in the morning…but seriously, I think he'll survive without it this trip and try to table it till both the younger boys are old enough.


----------



## KKBDisMom

yulilin3 said:


> Sounds good. I would check with the front desk to make sure at what time buses will start running from the Poly. In any case you can always schedule a cab or drive yourself (if you have a car)


Good thinking! We won't have a car so if bus doesn't come early enough then a cab will be the way to go. Thank you


----------



## Skywise

KKBDisMom said:


> Good thinking! We won't have a car so if bus doesn't come early enough then a cab will be the way to go. Thank you



How difficult is it to call a cab at the resorts?  I presume I just go to the bell desk and say "need a cab" but does it take a while for one to show up?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> How difficult is it to call a cab at the resorts?  I presume I just go to the bell desk and say "need a cab" but does it take a while for one to show up?


I'm not sure. I would think in the early hours of the morning it would take more time. I would just schedule one from the day before


----------



## hultrain

Skywise said:


> How difficult is it to call a cab at the resorts?  I presume I just go to the bell desk and say "need a cab" but does it take a while for one to show up?


 
I haven't done it myself, but I've heard of people taking Uber from the hotel to the park, so that's another option.  As for traditional cabs, I've heard of lots of people taking cabs with no problem.  If you're worried about it taking a while for one to show up, you could probably just call the taxi service yourself and arrange a specific time.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

pookadoo77 said:


> Ok, thanks. So to trying to assure a spot at Jedi Academy I am now looking at H&V reservations at 8:10 and 8:20 (had to split us into 2 and 2) for Monday June 15th, non SWW day and posted opening at 9am. Do other people enter the park ahead of the 9am posted opening time? What time could we A: enter the park with those ressie times (8:10 and 8:20) and B: start towards Jedi Academy line? TY!!!!!


 
The first reservation time is 8:05, and they let everyone in the gate at 8:00.  You won't be seated at H&V until the 8:05 ADRs are seated...they'll have you wait outside on the patio.  Ask at the podium when you check in if you can combine your 8:10 and 8:20 reservation into one...otherwise you're likely to be seated at different times.

Unless you can eat really, really fast and have absolutely zero interest in the characters, I think that the 8:20 is going to be problematic for you.  Instead of rushing through breakfast, I'd take the opposite approach and have a leisurely breakfast, but take a break to sign up the kids.  I assume you have two adults?  Around 8:45, have one adult take the kids outside the restaurant and wait for the opening music to change, which is the sign the park is open.  Go over to JTA signups, get the kid(s) signed up, and then head back in to H&V to finish breakfast.  If you're seated right at 8:20 you might have time to rush through breakfast, and have all 4 of you out by 8:45, but that's it's going to be stressful and rushed.  I think it would be better to leave then go back into the restaurant.   You're in front of the crowd so signups should literally take under 2 minutes.  You'll be over to the signup area, signed up, and back in 5 minutes...it will be just like taking a bathroom break.


----------



## hultrain

When you sign up for JTA, can you sign up for any show time that you want (assuming spots are open)? Or do they assign you a spot?  And how often do they do the show during SWW?  Every half hour?  We are so pre-scheduled I'm worried that we'd be stuck with a time that conflicts with something else!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Skywise said:


> How difficult is it to call a cab at the resorts?  I presume I just go to the bell desk and say "need a cab" but does it take a while for one to show up?


 
The times we've taken cabs, the bellmen just hail them right outside the resort--we didn't arrange ahead of time.  There are typically a few waiting to take guests in the taxi stands.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

hultrain said:


> When you sign up for JTA, can you sign up for any show time that you want (assuming spots are open)? Or do they assign you a spot?  And how often do they do the show during SWW?  Every half hour?  We are so pre-scheduled I'm worried that we'd be stuck with a time that conflicts with something else!


 
You pick your time pending availability.  They used to assign you a time, but even then you could ask for a different time.


----------



## yulilin3

during SWW JTA was (2014 schedule) 8:45am, 9:20am, 10:05am, 10:35am,11am, 12:30pm,1pm, 1:30pm, 2pm,2:30pm, 3pm,3:30pm, 4pm,4:30pm, 5pm,5:30pm, 6:30pm,7pm, 7:30pm
This year the 11am will probably be changed because of the parade


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Delilah1310 said:


> thank you so much for sharing this.
> I knew JTA was busier than usual during SWW, but this kind of put a knot in my stomach.
> My DS7 has said that he is NOtinterested in JTA since he has done it twice and is already a Jedi.
> But I fear that he will change his mind the morning of (... you know, in the spirit of things and seeing all the other Jedi ...)
> thanks for reminding me how important it will be to decide first thing if he wants to do this.


 
Having lived through JTA during SWW once (and having done it 4 other times during non-SWW trips) I just told my kids we're not doing it this year.  We're going back in October for our full week-long trip, and they can wait until then.


----------



## Brandiwlf

What time should we leave AoA to get a good spot for jta sign ups? Would a car or bus be better? We have a 9:20 breakfast reservation, will we have any  chance at a parade spot? We would just like to see it, even in the big screen would probably be ok...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> the 2016 thread should be opening around September. Keep an eye out



**Sunshine does cartwheels* *

I am already bouncing around in my head which resort we will be staying at next year... 

I get it... I see Disney's grand plan now... since we can't do any planning for our trip this year until the announce they know us planner will start planning next year, those turkeys!


----------



## Itinkso

hultrain said:


> When you sign up for JTA, can you sign up for any show time that you want (assuming spots are open)? Or do they assign you a spot?  And how often do they do the show during SWW?  Every half hour?  We are so pre-scheduled I'm worried that we'd be stuck with a time that conflicts with something else!


Mid-day, JTA runs every 30 minutes.

Factor in 50 minutes because your child will need to report and check in 30 minutes before the scheduled session and each session is 20 minutes in length.


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> What time should we leave AoA to get a good spot for jta sign ups? Would a car or bus be better? We have a 9:20 breakfast reservation, will we have any  chance at a parade spot? We would just like to see it, even in the big screen would probably be ok...


I always like to have your own car just to not depend on Disney transportation. If you're using your own car leave AoA no later than 7am. You'll be out of breakfast by 10:20am, not a lot of time to grab a good spot but you still might find something


----------



## Skywise

Thanks - I'm used to cabbing in touristy places like Vegas or Chicago where there's ALWAYS cabs waiting 24 hours a day.  I wasn't sure if there was a ready line of cabs at the resorts or not (I don't recall ever seeing any).  I've had some friends local to Orlando meet me at the resort with a cab so I know the cabs should be around the area.  But (if I don't call ahead) is it wait 15 minutes for the cab or maybe up to 30 minutes for the free bus at that point.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Mid-day, JTA runs every 30 minutes.
> 
> Factor in 50 minutes because your child will need to report and check in 30 minutes before the scheduled session and each session is 20 minutes in length.


JTA really is a time killer during SWW.
Seriously if you can do JTA on a non SWW is waaaaayyyyyy better.
Imagine you get everyone up and early to sign up for JTA. Fight the crowds and get them in and you go line up for a character, you wait there for about 30 min and then they rotate or go for their 5 min. break...and you miss the JTA time that you have to check in. Not good.
If you have to do it on a SWW schedule a whole hour for the entire experience


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Brandiwlf said:


> What time should we leave AoA to get a good spot for jta sign ups? Would a car or bus be better? We have a 9:20 breakfast reservation, will we have any  chance at a parade spot? We would just like to see it, even in the big screen would probably be ok...



Be there at rope drop.... head straight to the signups then!


----------



## Itinkso

Skywise said:


> But (if I don't call ahead) is it wait 15 minutes for the cab or maybe up to 30 minutes for the free bus at that point.


It's faster to have a Valet or Bell Desk call for you rather than pre-schedule a taxi.

If there isn't a taxi out in front, the Valet will get a cab sent over from the area where the taxis congregate between resorts.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

_*Sings it just like the song from Buffy's Once More With Feeling Episode* _

_*I have a feeling, a funny feeling... that the anounce-ments of celeb-rities will happen after they have the introd-uction panel of the new allies and villains for next sea-son's Rebels!*_

I am betting besides the announcement of Sara Michelle Gellar (see how I tied that in with that song, yes I know I am cracked) joining Rebels there will be more interesting additions and I bet those addition will end up at SWW some how. So until they make the special announcement at SWC Anaheim's Saturday, April 18th, Morning 11 AM Pacific time "New Allies and Villains in Rebels Season 2" Panel we aren't going to see the list of who will be showing up at SWW.

There is also the chance that more characters will be reveiled in the new Star Wars Awakenings Movie Preview, and those people too might end up at SWW as well....

Soooo.... besides the wait for a FtF package or a variant there of, I have a feeling that until after SWC is over, I figure they will announce the celebrities April 20th... or at least they will start trickling out announcements after then as contracts are finalized.

EDIT: changed time from 10:30 to 11!


----------



## Brandiwlf

Another question, is there a way to get the star wars weekends autograph book before we get to hs that morning? We arrive at the hotel Thursday but don't have Park tickets for that day, is there anywhere we can buy it outside in a non sww day? Would we be able to buy it while waiting for Park open that morning?


----------



## coluk003

Ok folks help me out. We will be at assp for the morning of Friday the 29 of May. I'm going to make sure I speak to someone about a cab and hope fully have on there upon departure to dhs.

1. When should we leave assp to make it there to have a good place, hopefully AT the rope?
2. Is this doable , RD, walk quickly over to our breakfast area at scifi, but first see the best copilot in the galaxy, then check in for breakfast at 8:10. I know he doesn't come out right away but am I livingg a dream here in being able to do that?
3. My sister the party pooper won't be going to breakfast with us. So I'm going to do is have her get a place for the parade. I'm sure I'll ask again later but do any of our maps show the shaded area for us to curb it for the parade?  Regardless what time should I have her leave assp for this. I know I'm going to have to drill into her head how important this is because though she knows disneys is busy and needs to be planned I know she will see this as just another parade.(wow that was long)
4. Sorry about the late April fools joke last night.


----------



## cherice95403

If I was able to book the FTF package do you think I'd be able to show up about 10:45-11 and still get a decent spot for the parade?


----------



## Cluelyss

Brandiwlf said:


> Another question, is there a way to get the star wars weekends autograph book before we get to hs that morning? We arrive at the hotel Thursday but don't have Park tickets for that day, is there anywhere we can buy it outside in a non sww day? Would we be able to buy it while waiting for Park open that morning?


I asked this question earlier in the thread and yulilin mentioned a shop outside HS where they should be available (on a SWW day). If Friday is your first park day, not sure if the store outside opens before the park, but the one at MK does, so probably


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Another question, is there a way to get the star wars weekends autograph book before we get to hs that morning? We arrive at the hotel Thursday but don't have Park tickets for that day, is there anywhere we can buy it outside in a non sww day? Would we be able to buy it while waiting for Park open that morning?


There's no where to buy it during a non SWW day. The 2 gift shops that are outside DHS will have them SWW before the park opens. One is Movieland that is the one to the left of the touch points. The other one is the little kiosk right after the bag check


----------



## coluk003

The Sunrise Student said:


> SWC Anaheim's Saturday, April 18th, Morning 10:30 AM Pacific time "New Allies and Villains in Rebels Season 2" Panel .



Ran to my app and didn't see that show , I. Sure we are, but we are talking about that one at 11 am right?

And thanks for that one somehow I missed it but im sure I'll miss a lot being my first time


----------



## The Sunrise Student

cherice95403 said:


> If I was able to book the FTF package do you think I'd be able to show up about 10:45-11 and still get a decent spot for the parade?



Probably not, unless they change the location showing up at least an hour 45 minutes to an hour before the parade is better, and to be honest it was kinda fight to keep your good spot... my BF and I would trade who would run for goodies while the others held are place because people would try to get better positions while you were getting drinks and ice cream.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

coluk003 said:


> Ran to my app and didn't see that show , I. Sure we are, but we are talking about that one at 11 am right?
> 
> And thanks for that one somehow I missed it but im sure I'll miss a lot being my first time



We have noticed that app is not accurate, but the website is... in addition we have this awesome guy who put it into a google spread sheet and shares it with everyone... as well as keeps it up to date... here is the link, check it out!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/10u9BsTexZW1bbkbQKlWH0SQQRH1mva_WPStGXH8abLA/edit#gid=0

EDIT holy crap they changed the time to 11!


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> Ok folks help me out. We will be at assp for the morning of Friday the 29 of May. I'm going to make sure I speak to someone about a cab and hope fully have on there upon departure to dhs.
> 
> 1. When should we leave assp to make it there to have a good place, hopefully AT the rope?
> 2. Is this doable , RD, walk quickly over to our breakfast area at scifi, but first see the best copilot in the galaxy, then check in for breakfast at 8:10. I know he doesn't come out right away but am I livingg a dream here in being able to do that?
> 3. My sister the party pooper won't be going to breakfast with us. So I'm going to do is have her get a place for the parade. I'm sure I'll ask again later but do any of our maps show the shaded area for us to curb it for the parade?  Regardless what time should I have her leave assp for this. I know I'm going to have to drill into her head how important this is because though she knows disneys is busy and needs to be planned I know she will see this as just another parade.(wow that was long)
> 4. Sorry about the late April fools joke last night.


1.- leave by 6:50am
2.- Not likely unless you are the first person to meet him.
3.- You have to get a shady spot by 9:30am for an 11am parade. The shady spots are the ones on the left of Hollywood Blvd. As long as there's a bldg you'll have shade on the left side
4.- I thought it was funny


----------



## jennab113

I got so excited when I saw there were 4+ pages this morning, but y'all are just chatty. 

Question - Is R2-MK a real thing you can meet?  Also, is R2-D2 as hard to meet as Threepio?  I know there's a robotic Artoo that comes to DragonCon and is AMAZING.  Is the one at SWW robotic or is Kenny Baker actually inside? (kidding)


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I got so excited when I saw there were 4+ pages this morning, but y'all are just chatty.
> 
> Question - Is R2-MK a real thing you can meet?  Also, is R2-D2 as hard to meet as Threepio?  I know there's a robotic Artoo that comes to DragonCon and is AMAZING.  Is the one at SWW robotic or is Kenny Baker actually inside? (kidding)


R2MK was available to meet one year, he wasn't available last year. I hope he comes out again. So very cute


R2D2 came out more frequently than C3PO. In the afternoons not in the morning


----------



## coluk003

So seeing Cherie in the am is about the only time hun I'm assuming the line in the after gets over an hour?


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> So seeing Cherie in the am is about the only time hun I'm assuming the line in the after gets over an hour?


If you go to his line right after the parade you'll also find a shorter wait. But the shortest wait would be first thing in the morning


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> R2MK was available to meet one year, he wasn't available last year. I hope he comes out again. So very cute
> View attachment 85978
> 
> R2D2 came out more frequently than C3PO. In the afternoons not in the morning



Was he not there possibly like the hoopla. Or was it not there for another reason?


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if I already reported this but Great Movie Ride is scheduled to close during SWW at 8:15pm and Toy Story Midway Mania is scheduled to close at 8:30pm. Officially confirmed by Disney


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> Was he not there possibly like the hoopla. Or was it not there for another reason?


no one knows why he wasn't there.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> R2MK was available to meet one year, he wasn't available last year. I hope he comes out again. So very cute
> View attachment 85978
> 
> R2D2 came out more frequently than C3PO. In the afternoons not in the morning



I'm SoooooooooOOOOoooo Jelly!


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if I already reported this but Great Movie Ride is scheduled to close during SWW at 8:15pm and Toy Story Midway Mania is scheduled to close at 8:30pm. Officially confirmed by Disney



Oh they can confirm this but not the ftf or some type of package like it .   We see how it is disney


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if I already reported this but Great Movie Ride is scheduled to close during SWW at 8:15pm and Toy Story Midway Mania is scheduled to close at 8:30pm. Officially confirmed by Disney



For the fireworks safety reasons I'm sure.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Yep that is about the fireworks fallout.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to add that depending on how far/close you are to the JTA sign up it can take anywhere from 10 min to an hour. The process is slow.
> If you want to sin up for JTA stay on the left side of the street, you'll see CM with JTA signs and they will point you in the right direction. Strollers are not allowed in the sign up line so make sure to ditch those early to gain some time



Consider ditching the stroller before you even start. I once tried to push a wheelchair while signing up for JTA on a normal park day. We were second or third at the turnstile but ended up so far behind because people kept cutting in front of us. Unless you're willing to just run people over, it's not workable. We needed an early time that day and ended up with an afternoon slot. Had to do it all over again a different day. Definite planning fail.


----------



## BrittneyMarie

anyone see this?
https://twitter.com/disneyshawn/status/584024176756785156


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not sure. I would think in the early hours of the morning it would take more time. I would just schedule one from the day before



I just called down about an hour early when we went to Discovery Cove one morning.


----------



## BrittneyMarie

Could be anything, but fingers crossed!


----------



## yulilin3

BrittneyMarie said:


> anyone see this?
> https://twitter.com/disneyshawn/status/584024176756785156


Shawn Slater is the WDW man!! hopefully some news


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> I just called down about an hour early when we went to Discovery Cove one morning.


Discovery Cove is THE MOST relaxing experience you can ever have. Want to go back there so badly but it's so expensive. Did it with my sisters years ago


----------



## Skywise

The Sunrise Student said:


> For the fireworks safety reasons I'm sure.



It makes the Aliens in the GMR a little antsy... so it's for the safety of all.


----------



## Artax

One thing I noticed about R2MK is he was controlled by one of the same guys that ran push the trash can. Saw him first hand. I have often wondered if R2MK were contracted through the same company and since push is now gone R2MK is gone too.


----------



## BrittneyMarie

Today's announcement may very well be a May 4th event
https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/584020994387533824


----------



## MakiraMarlena

or they could just announce May 4 and SWW all together. who knows.


----------



## OZMom

May 4th is my birthday and our original plan was to go that day, but we switched dates to be there for SWW. I didn't realize they do a big thing for May 4th as well...


----------



## Itinkso

Artax said:


> One thing I noticed about R2MK is he was controlled by one of the same guys that ran push the trash can. Saw him first hand. I have often wondered if R2MK were contracted through the same company and since push is now gone R2MK is gone too.


I think you're right! 

The cast involved with C3PO and R2D2 get flown out from CA and there is never any mention of R2MK.


----------



## AuntieK

BrittneyMarie said:


> anyone see this?
> https://twitter.com/disneyshawn/status/584024176756785156



Got my refresh finger all warmed up!


----------



## coluk003

OZMom said:


> May 4th is my birthday and our original plan was to go that day, but we switched dates to be there for SWW. I didn't realize they do a big thing for May 4th as well...



As far as I'm aware they have never done anything on May 4th officially


----------



## alayne

We are going camping this weekend for Easter and our internet service is not that great. Hope I don't miss something amazing.


----------



## yulilin3

they did Symphony in the Stars, JTA including adults , character meet and greets and merchandise 2 years ago during the Limited Time Magic promotion on May 4th here


----------



## BrittneyMarie

We were in HS last year and they had a trivia thing and some ewoks up on the stage. Nothing too special, but there was a big "May the Fourth Be With You" projection on the screen, so it was something.


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> they did Symphony in the Stars, JTA including adults , character meet and greets and merchandise 2 years ago during the Limited Time Magic promotion on May 4th here



I stand corrected . To save myself a bit I will say I was talking about disneyland , which for the last 3 years and more from my understand has done squat but sell two tshirts and two or three pins


----------



## Itinkso

Last year the SWW face characters were out on May 4th. There isn't a schedule as they kinda run it as a dress rehearsal for SWW. The female character who wears a purple veil (I have no idea who she is) was out in all areas of the park.


----------



## BrittneyMarie

From last year


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Last year the SWW face characters were out on May 4th. There isn't a schedule as they kinda run it as a dress rehearsal for SWW. The female character who wears a purple veil (I have no idea who she is) was out in all areas of the park.


Zam Wesell


----------



## OZMom

coluk003 said:


> As far as I'm aware they have never done anything on May 4th officially



I thought someone mentioned a rumor they were doing something this year? I must have mis-read.


----------



## HCinKC

Hold on...how has this not been mention!?! I was out all morning, just got home and the baby napping. Checked FP+, and shows are listed but are "closed for refurbishment" so unable to book yet. I scrambled over here for word, and I don't even see that it's been talked about!


----------



## jennab113

Today is not the day for big announcements because I'm about to get in the car to drive to my sister's for the weekend.  I may have to make a few extra stops to check my phone.  Between this and the Braves finalizing their 25 man roster today, I do not want to be driving today!


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Hold on...how has this not been mention!?! I was out all morning, just got home and the baby napping. Checked FP+, and shows are listed but are "closed for refurbishment" so unable to book yet. I scrambled over here for word, and I don't even see that it's been talked about!


I can't check fp more thatn 30 days ahead...DETAILS!!!


----------



## HCinKC

Oh yeah, for the first Saturday it shows...

Ewok's Tale
Behind the Force
Obi Wan and Beyond
Stars of the Saga
Visit to the Maul


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> I can't check fp more thatn 30 days ahead...DETAILS!!!


They each have that orange triangle disclaimer that says "Closed for refurbishment on selected day". I assume they wanted to go ahead and get them in the system ready to open at some point.


----------



## yulilin3

and now we know that Warwick Davis and Ray park are coming for sure, just not sure which weekend. I see them as well. All shows again are Tier 1


----------



## MakiraMarlena

yep the shows are there but not open  for booking yet. At least we know Warwick and Ray will be back although we don't know which weekends.


----------



## Artax

I checked fastpasses about 2 hours ago and they were not listed. listing them all now


----------



## AThrillingChase

I don't see any new FP additions on mine...same old choices


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> They each have that orange triangle disclaimer that says "Closed for refurbishment on selected day". I assume they wanted to go ahead and get them in the system ready to open at some point.


that's how they did it last year


----------



## HCinKC

I wasn't planning on any shows, but i Ray Park is there weekend 1, I may reconsider. ODS would probably really like that one. Curses! CURSES! How dare Disney throw a wrench in my plans!


----------



## yulilin3

showing up in calendar
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-05-15/#timeofday=allday
  we have a schedule people!!!


----------



## jennab113

It looks like they have them all listed each day, but they wouldn't do 5 shows a day one weekend, would they?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

They did that last year. They were all listed, but the ones that were not being presented on your day were marked "closed for refurbishment" and couldn't be booked.


----------



## yulilin3

Warwick Davis coming weekend 2 and 3


----------



## AThrillingChase

I tried May 15 and 17 on both the app and my computer and did not see any of the shows even listed for FP+!


----------



## jennab113

Weekend 1:
Behind the Force 1:45
Stars of the Saga 3:15
Obi-Wan and Beyond 7pm

The parade isn't listed?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jennab113 said:


> It looks like they have them all listed each day, but they wouldn't do 5 shows a day one weekend, would they?



If I remember correctly they all showed for each weekend but then availability was only for the ones that were actually there.  A litle fuzzy in the memory though.


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> showing up in calendar
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-05-15/#timeofday=allday
> we have a schedule people!!!



   Hurray!! I have so many windows open between this thread, the blog, twitter and MDE....I'm truly impressed with my computer right now


----------



## Tltorrez

HCinKC said:


> Oh yeah, for the first Saturday it shows...
> 
> Ewok's Tale
> Behind the Force
> Obi Wan and Beyond
> Stars of the Saga
> Visit to the Ma





HCinKC said:


> I wasn't planning on any shows, but i Ray Park is there weekend 1, I may reconsider. ODS would probably really like that one. Curses! CURSES! How dare Disney throw a wrench in my plans!



It seemed to me like they never come the first weekend based on my perusal of previous lists. But I would be happy to be wrong.


----------



## yulilin3

Ray Park coming weekend 4 no shows schedule thus far for weekend 5
Updating the first post soon


----------



## HCinKC

Ah well, I am a little bummed and a little relieved lol. We might do Behind the Force...or maybe not. I am thinking a FP would be a good idea since Rebels seems quite popular.


----------



## OZMom

The shows aren't showing up in my fast passes? The people who are seeing them, are you just going to the update screen?


----------



## AThrillingChase

OZMom said:


> The shows aren't showing up in my fast passes? The people who are seeing them, are you just going to the update screen?


 
I tried making all new choices and they didn't show either. I wonder if not all weekends are showing up yet?


----------



## ArielRae

I took a look too and could not book. So when are these show available to be booked thru fastpass+?


----------



## HCinKC

OZMom said:


> The shows aren't showing up in my fast passes? The people who are seeing them, are you just going to the update screen?


I do not have any passes booked for the 16th. I am going through the "new" screen...oh on the website, not the app.


----------



## jane2073

I just took a look at the fast pass choices for DHS on Saturday, May 29th and they showed up as 'under refurbishment'.


----------



## pld5

I'm so glad I can see the schedule because I can't book my fast passes until this coming Wednesday.   But, nothing on the schedule yet for the last weekend.  Makes me happy I added a day so I can be there for parts of both weeks 4 and 5!


----------



## yulilin3

ArielRae said:


> I took a look too and could not book. So when are these show available to be booked thru fastpass+?


fp for SWW shows are not live yet.


----------



## yulilin3

I just went on MDE and looked for fp for May1st and they are showing up there (under refurb) everyone should be able to see them no matter what date they are putting in


----------



## yulilin3

first post updated with showtimes for the first 4 weekends


----------



## Cluelyss

OZMom said:


> The shows aren't showing up in my fast passes? The people who are seeing them, are you just going to the update screen?


Not showing for me either? Maybe only if you select "new" fastpass? I have stuff already scheduled so can't test that theory though.


----------



## Tltorrez

Show description says JAT is hosting Behind the Force. That's a change, right?


----------



## yulilin3

event site updated
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/


----------



## yulilin3

welll HUGE is right 
*Weekend 1: May 15 to 17, 2015*


Ian McDiarmid (Emperor Palpatine – _Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace; Star Wars: Episode II Attack of the Clones; Star Wars: Episode III Revenge of the Sith; Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back; and Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi_)
Ashley Eckstein (Voice of Ahsoka Tano – _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_)
Tiya Sircar (Voice of Sabine Wren – _Star Wars Rebels_)
Amy Allen (Aayla Secura – _Star Wars: Episode II Attack of the Clones; Star Wars: Episode III Revenge of the Sith_)
*Weekend 2: May 22 to 24, 2015*


Warwick Davis (Wald – _Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace; _and Wicket the Ewok – _Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi_)
Ashley Eckstein (Voice of Ahsoka Tano – _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_)
Vanessa Marshall (Voice of Hera Syndulla – _Star Wars Rebels_)
*Weekend 3: May 29 to 31, 2015*


Warwick Davis (Wald – _Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace; _and Wicket the Ewok – _Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi_)
Ashley Eckstein (Voice of Ahsoka Tano – _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_)
Steve Blum (Voice of Zeb Orrelios – _Star Wars Rebels_)
Daniel Logan (Boba Fett – _Star Wars: Episode II Attack of the Clones_)
*Weekend 4: June 5 to 7, 2015*


Ray Park (Darth Maul – _Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace_)
Jeremy Bulloch (Boba Fett – _Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back and Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi_)
Ashley Eckstein (Voice of Ashoka Tano – _Star Wars Rebels_)
*Weekend 5: June 12 to 14, 2015*


Frank Oz (Voice of Yoda - _Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace; Star Wars: Episode II Attack of the Clones; Star Wars: Episode III Revenge of the Sith; Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back; and Star Wars: Episode VI: Return of the Jedi_)
Ray Park (Darth Maul – _Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace_)
Peter Mayhew (Chewbacca – _Star Wars: Episode III Revenge of the Sith; Star Wars: Episode IV A New Hope; Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back; and Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi_)
Taylor Gray (Voice of Ezra – _Star Wars Rebels_)


----------



## yulilin3

That is an AWESOME guest list. I'm jumping up and down


----------



## DisHeels

Holy crap!  When do I need to start waiting in line for Frank Oz?


----------



## CinderElsa

What an amazing guest list! I'm especially excited for Ian McDiarmid!


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> welll HUGE is right
> *Weekend 1: May 15 to 17, 2015*
> 
> 
> Ian McDiarmid (Emperor Palpatine – _Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace; Star Wars: Episode II Attack of the Clones; Star Wars: Episode III Revenge of the Sith; Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back; and Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi_)
> Ashley Eckstein (Voice of Ahsoka Tano – _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_)
> Tiya Sircar (Voice of Sabine Wren – _Star Wars Rebels_)
> Amy Allen (Aayla Secura – _Star Wars: Episode II Attack of the Clones; Star Wars: Episode III Revenge of the Sith_)
> *Weekend 2: May 22 to 24, 2015*
> 
> 
> Warwick Davis (Wald – _Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace; _and Wicket the Ewok – _Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi_)
> Ashley Eckstein (Voice of Ahsoka Tano – _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_)
> Vanessa Marshall (Voice of Hera Syndulla – _Star Wars Rebels_)
> *Weekend 3: May 29 to 31, 2015*
> 
> 
> Warwick Davis (Wald – _Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace; _and Wicket the Ewok – _Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi_)
> Ashley Eckstein (Voice of Ahsoka Tano – _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_)
> Steve Blum (Voice of Zeb Orrelios – _Star Wars Rebels_)
> Daniel Logan (Boba Fett – _Star Wars: Episode II Attack of the Clones_)
> *Weekend 4: June 5 to 7, 2015*
> 
> 
> Ray Park (Darth Maul – _Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace_)
> Jeremy Bulloch (Boba Fett – _Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back and Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi_)
> Ashley Eckstein (Voice of Ashoka Tano – _Star Wars Rebels_)
> *Weekend 5: June 12 to 14, 2015*
> 
> 
> Frank Oz (Voice of Yoda - _Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace; Star Wars: Episode II Attack of the Clones; Star Wars: Episode III Revenge of the Sith; Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back; and Star Wars: Episode VI: Return of the Jedi_)
> Ray Park (Darth Maul – _Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace_)
> Peter Mayhew (Chewbacca – _Star Wars: Episode III Revenge of the Sith; Star Wars: Episode IV A New Hope; Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back; and Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi_)
> Taylor Gray (Voice of Ezra – _Star Wars Rebels_)



Where did you get this? I'm not seeing it posted.


----------



## CinderElsa

DisHeels said:


> Holy crap!  When do I need to start waiting in line for Frank Oz?


I'd start tent shopping if I were you.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> That is an AWESOME guest list. I'm jumping up and down



Yeah but... where's Harrison Ford?!   

If I recall, Mark Hamill didn't get added to the list until a few weeks after the initial announcement, right?


----------



## yulilin3

Frank Oz and Ian McDiarmid are HUGE!!! Not sure if they'll be signing though. I guess we still need the announcement from DPB


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Yeah but... where's Harrison Ford?!
> 
> If I recall, Mark Hamill didn't get added to the list until a few weeks after the initial announcement, right?


we was actually the first one announced last year. In february


----------



## yulilin3

VIP package
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend-vip/


----------



## AThrillingChase

For those having trouble with FP+ shows - they are only showing up if you use the website and do new FP. It will not work via mde or if you try to change experience. Edit - THIS IS ONLY TO SEE THEM. haha. I didn't want to incite panic. They are not available to book yet.

I will now commence refreshing every 15 seconds attempting to get SOTS for the Emperor.


----------



## Cluelyss

They snuck the VIP tour in there too.....but no mention of FTF


----------



## AuntieK

Hm, I don't see a FtF package...


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> event site updated
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/


Event site now back to the old info. Think we may have gotten a sneak peek before they meant it to go live!


----------



## mexxican

No mention of dessert party in the VIP details?


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> VIP package
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend-vip/



It just mentions VIP viewing of the fireworks and preshow but doesn't mention a dessert party for VIP...why wouldn't they mention that if there was a dessert party?


----------



## Tltorrez

AThrillingChase said:


> For those having trouble with FP+ shows - they are only showing up if you use the website and do new FP. It will not work via mde or if you try to change experience. Edit - THIS IS ONLY TO SEE THEM. haha. I didn't want to incite panic. They are not available to book yet.
> 
> I will now commence refreshing every 15 seconds attempting to get SOTS for the Emperor.



Are you saying they're bookable?  :-( I'm still outside my window.


----------



## AThrillingChase

I am going to spasm if I refresh the DPB page one more time and see that space mountain tshirt.


----------



## mexxican

williamscm3 said:


> It just mentions VIP viewing of the fireworks and preshow but doesn't mention a dessert party for VIP...why wouldn't they mention that if there was a dessert party?


Maybe that explains the price drop and rumors of no FtF this year


----------



## msmama

HCinKC said:


> Hold on...how has this not been mention!?! I was out all morning, just got home and the baby napping. Checked FP+, and shows are listed but are "closed for refurbishment" so unable to book yet. I scrambled over here for word, and I don't even see that it's been talked about!



Just went through the same thing,lol. 



OZMom said:


> The shows aren't showing up in my fast passes? The people who are seeing them, are you just going to the update screen?



Only working on the website for me, not the app.


----------



## OZMom

Oh the page changed again!!

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekends-shows/


----------



## Cluelyss

mexxican said:


> Maybe that explains the price drop and rumors of no FtF this year


But for those of you that booked the package, your confirmation mentioned the dessert party, right? "Semi private"?


----------



## msmama

mexxican said:


> Maybe that explains the price drop and rumors of no FtF this year


They did mention on the phone when booking.


----------



## OZMom

nuts it went back to normal...the back and forth is killing me. I'm getting little clips of info.


----------



## yulilin3

It'll take a while to update first post. It looks like Ashley Eckstein will be hosting Behind the Force Rebels


----------



## DisHeels

DPB just updated with SWW info!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Also On May the 4th the park hours for HS are until 10 pm regualr and 1200am EMH which is a lot late than their hours for the weekend before hand (fingers crossed for MAY the fourth(ce)) 

Also I too am a little underwhelmed over that guest list


----------



## yulilin3

*Stormtroopers at the Gate – Hollywood and Vine Intersection*
Encounter a duo of troublesome Imperial Stormtroopers while they ready a welcome surprise from the Dark Side. Their mission—to keep all “Rebel Scum” out—quickly shifts, commemorating the official opening of the park and the start of _Star Wars_ Weekends!

*Boba Fett Patrol*
Keep an eye peeled for Boba Fett as he strolls and patrols the _Star Wars_ Weekends Event Stage. But be wary, or you could end up his next target!

*Stormtrooper Patrol*
Beware the Empire’s finest as they impart Imperial info and put on their own unique brand of investigation. Proceed with caution as you make your way around the_Star Wars_ Weekends Event Stage or you just might become the focus of their next interrogation!

*Legends of the Force: Star Wars Celebrity Motorcade*
Marvel at a grand motorcade featuring several of your favorite _Star Wars_ Characters and celebrities. The procession begins at the front of the park and travels all the way to the _Star Wars_ Weekends Event Stage—concluding with a grand celebrity welcome.

*Symphony in the Stars*
Bring your day in a galaxy far, far away to an epic conclusion with a finale celebration—Symphony in the Stars! Featuring popular Star Wars characters, it’s an interstellar frenzy of fireworks you won’t want to miss—made all the more memorable with Made with Magic effects.

*Padawan Mind Challenge*
Join a pair of wacky intergalactic hosts for a series of fun and interactive _Star Wars_ trivia challenges. Designed for ages 4 to 11, the Padawan Mind Challenge is a perfect opportunity to watch your little ones wield their mental force alongside popular _Star Wars_ Characters—with a few other surprises tossed in too.

Remember: You can sign up your youngling at the Event Information Table near ABC Sound Studio!

*Adventures at Theater of the Stars*
Soak up the spectacle as popular _Star Wars_ Characters and actors appear at Theater of the Stars!

Some of the scheduled events include:


*Star Wars Rebels *
Listen closely as stars from_ Star Wars Rebels_ reveal the fascinating art of voice acting, as utilized throughout the Star Wars saga and beyond.
*Stars of the Saga Star Wars Celebrity Talk Show *
Kick back with your _Star Wars _Weekends host during a 30-minute, _Star Wars_-themed talk show that’s as entertaining as it is surprising. Enjoy an inside look at the fascinating lives and movie-making adventures with some of the stars from the_Star Wars _saga. Be sure to arrive on time—you just might see an Imperial Stormtrooper patrol on special assignment before the stars arrive!
*Obi-Wan and Beyond starring James Arnold Taylor Feel the force flowing as James Arnold Taylor fromStar Wars: The Clone Wars takes his audience on a fun and fascinating journey into the world of voice acting. Don’t miss this Star Wars Weekends exclusive as James performs over 200 popular and iconic characters!*


----------



## jane2073

Eeeeeeeee!!
We are SO excited!!

Now we are planning on being there for may 16th.  May29-31 and June 5!


----------



## alafond83

DPB has the article now


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> It'll take a while to update first post. It looks like Ashley Eckstein will be hosting Behind the Force Rebels


scratch that JAT is hosting BtF


----------



## yulilin3

Now to update first post, give me like 30 minutes.


----------



## AThrillingChase

They actually approved my comment!!

"Will a dessert party be offered this year?"

Now to wait.


----------



## OZMom

Here's my vent, because this is exactly what I was afraid was going to happen, they release the celebrities and we would much rather meet the celebrities for weekend 2 or 5. But because they waited so long, I'm inside my 45 days and can't change without a penalty. Still super excited, still going to have a great time, just my little tantrum for the day.


----------



## Skywise

I think I'll be content if they have FP+ for the fireworks viewing instead of FtF (though I would've paid for it... Odd that Disney doesn't want my money...)


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

From the blog:
"Believe it or not, we still have more to share with you in the weeks ahead, so keep checking Disney Parks Blog andStarWarsWeekends.com for updates, and keep the conversation going on social media using #SWW2015!"

still holding out hope for the fab 3 (Mark Harrison and Carrie) and for a May the 4th event


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> scratch that JAT is hosting BtF



Which now appears to be a "new" show called just " Star Wars: Rebels".


----------



## lovingeire

Still not seeing the FastPass options when I try to modify on the website. 

But super stoked for the announcements!  I am a little bummed to miss Peter Mayhew, but the stars have aligned for the one show we were planning on for the boys!   Woo hoo!  And the celebrity I thought my oldest and DH might be interested in meeting as well.  So all's well on that front!  Now to solve the mystery of FtF.  I saw someone asked about it on the blog post.


----------



## Cluelyss

lovingeire said:


> *Now to solve the mystery of FtF.  I saw someone asked about it on the blog post*.


It was one of us @AThrillingChase


----------



## AThrillingChase

And now someone else asked right below mine! You WILL give us a dessert party Disney!!


----------



## Missyrose

Here's the celebrity lineup! Frank Oz, how amazing is that?!?!

http://www.magicofmainstreet.com/celebrities-announced-for-star-wars-weekends/


----------



## KKBDisMom

AThrillingChase said:


> And now someone else asked right below mine! You WILL give us a dessert party Disney!!


I did! I couldn't help it! I NEED to know


----------



## lovingeire

Cluelyss said:


> It was one of us @AThrillingChase





AThrillingChase said:


> And now someone else asked right below mine! You WILL give us a dessert party Disney!!



Yes, I think she mentioned she asked while I typed my response!  (I was also texting DH about Jeremy Bulloch being there and his response was "Sweet!"  Should I break it to him now how early he'll have to be there?)


----------



## OZMom

So looking at my plans, I have an ADR for Mama Melrose at 3:50. If we go to the stars of the saga show at 3:15, we're probably not going to make it to MM for 3:50 then?


----------



## Tltorrez

So I'm glad they released this, but does any of it qualify as a big announcement?


----------



## Music City Mama

jennab113 said:


> Just got off the phone with the Rob from the VIP tour line who was super chatty.  I love him.   To answer my original question, the tour will include 2 shows and a FP will be provided for a 3rd show.  If there is a 4th show, we'll have to use our own FP for it.
> 
> And info that should make everyone else happy - They should be making an announcement in "about a week" that will include celebrities for each weekend, the shows for each weekend, the Feel the Force package, officially announcing the VIP tour, and a "major announcement."  He said that's how it is listed on their info: in quotes "A MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT".  It will all be on the Parks Blog when it's announced.
> 
> And just randomly if anyone else has food allergies/restrictions - almost all the TS restaurants are coming out with new menus this summer that will be tailored to different allergies, such as a gluten free menu, a nut free menu, etc, so the chef doesn't have to come out each time.  I'm sure the chef still can if you need something super special, but it should make ordering easier for the most common allergies.



Looks like Rob knew what he was talking about minus the FtF info. I wonder if that is still being worked on due to the other item he mentioned re: different menus, etc.

So... slightly disappointed that I still don't get Warwick Davis, but was expecting it since he seems to always come during the earlier weekends. Very, very excited about Frank Oz. Will definitely get a FP+ for that. Looking forward to Taylor Gray from Rebels, too, but probably won't need a FP for that.


----------



## yulilin3

1st post all updated!!


----------



## stardam

So SoTS for week 2 will only be Warwick Davis? Aren't there usually 2 guests from the movies each weekend?


----------



## Florida Girl

I point blank said either say yes or say no but stop toying with us...sorta can't believe it was approved LOL


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> So looking at my plans, I have an ADR for Mama Melrose at 3:50. If we go to the stars of the saga show at 3:15, we're probably not going to make it to MM for 3:50 then?


The show will come out at 4pm


----------



## AThrillingChase

WE WIN


----------



## williamscm3

Florida Girl said:


> I point blank said either say yes or say no but stop toying with us...sorta can't believe it was approved LOL


He answered! He said Yes!


----------



## yulilin3

stardam said:


> So SoTS for week 2 will only be Warwick Davis? Aren't there usually 2 guests from the movies each weekend?


Warwick Davis and Silas Carson...first post updated


----------



## slaveone

My errand working mojo seemed to help with some of the announcements. I also have stuff scheduled Monday if that makes the dessert party / FtF happen faster.


----------



## Tltorrez

stardam said:


> So SoTS for week 2 will only be Warwick Davis? Aren't there usually 2 guests from the movies each weekend?



Clearly they're saving a spot for Harrison.


----------



## AuntieK

And he said, YES!!!


Florida Girl said:


> I point blank said either say yes or say no but stop toying with us...sorta can't believe it was approved LOL


----------



## Florida Girl

williamscm3 said:


> He answered! He said Yes!



Yay!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

williamscm3 said:


> He answered! He said Yes!


THEN RELEASE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## lovingeire

williamscm3 said:


> He answered! He said Yes!



I can't believe he answered!!!!!!  Yay!


----------



## Florida Girl

Cluelyss said:


> THEN RELEASE IT!!!!!!!


I know right????


----------



## BrittneyMarie

I'm doing a major happy dance over here. At least I know I'm waiting for *something*


----------



## yulilin3

The segment on characters:

*Jedi, Sith, Bounty Hunters and More*
Feel the power of the Force with some of the most popular Characters throughout the _Star Wars_ saga.

No matter where your allegiance lies, prepare yourself for unforgettable encounters as you come face-to-face with the galaxy’s most popular heroes—and a few of its most fearsome villains too!

Be on the lookout for interstellar Character Greeting opportunities all across the park, including:


Members of the Rebel Alliance Near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue 
The Dark Side near Darth’s Mall
Members of the Jedi Council near Mickey Avenue
Stars of _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_ on the Streets of America
Disney Pals as _Star Wars_ Stars near the Event Stage
_Star Wars_ Celebrity Autographs at a new indoor location near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue


----------



## hydrotony

Quick analyses -
No week 4 voice actor guest yet
Frank Oz (and Ian McDiarmid ?) may be in special "Conversation With ..." and not SOTS
Still missing second week 2 SOTS guest


----------



## yulilin3

the segment on merchandise:
*Purchase Keepsakes, You Must!*
Make for the stars with interstellar souvenirs, special edition pins, artist signings and so much more.

*Darth’s Mall* 
This year, celebrate your love for a galaxy far, far away with an assortment of merchandise, courtesy of Darth’s Mall—located at a new and expanded location near the Streets of America.

From limited edition collectibles to commemorative apparel, there are dozens of _Star Wars_ Weekends items available for the entire family, including:


Art & collectibles gallery
Custom Aurebesh name tags
_Star Wars _graphic MagicBands
_Star Wars_ D-Tech Me Experience
Build-your-own droid station
Build-your-own lightsaber station
Her Universe merchandise
LEGO interactive build station
Artist signings


----------



## stardam

Week 2 on blog has Silas Carson listed as a guest.


----------



## yulilin3

hydrotony said:


> Quick analyses -
> No week 4 voice actor guest yet
> Frank Oz (and Ian McDiarmid ?) may be in special "Conversation With ..." and not SOTS
> Still missing second week 2 SOTS guest


2nd weekend is Silas Carson first post updated


----------



## AThrillingChase

AuntieK said:


> And he said, YES!!!


 
And we didn't even have to go to Jared!!


----------



## CJK

What time do you recommend getting in line to get Warwick Davis' autograph??


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> 2nd weekend is Silas Carson first post updated



So is there a chance they will add someone weekend 1 as well since there is only Ian?


----------



## slaveone

Hmm so I wonder how difficult the Linda Skywalker camping for SWW is.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> What time do you recommend getting in line to get Warwick Davis' autograph??


I'll start working on that next. Give me a second...or a half hour


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> So is there a chance they will add someone weekend 1 as well since there is only Ian?


Amy Allen... she's a sweetheart we met her before


----------



## Delilah1310

yulilin3 said:


> The segment on characters:
> 
> *Jedi, Sith, Bounty Hunters and More*
> Feel the power of the Force with some of the most popular Characters throughout the _Star Wars_ saga.
> 
> No matter where your allegiance lies, prepare yourself for unforgettable encounters as you come face-to-face with the galaxy’s most popular heroes—and a few of its most fearsome villains too!
> 
> Be on the lookout for interstellar Character Greeting opportunities all across the park, including:
> 
> 
> Members of the Rebel Alliance Near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue
> The Dark Side near Darth’s Mall
> Members of the Jedi Council near Mickey Avenue
> Stars of _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_ on the Streets of America
> Disney Pals as _Star Wars_ Stars near the Event Stage
> _Star Wars_ Celebrity Autographs at a new indoor location near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue



Interesting ... do you think "members of the Rebel Alliance" could include the _SW:Rebels_ characters?
"Members of the Rebel Alliance" is a such a wide scope ...


----------



## hydrotony

OZMom said:


> So is there a chance they will add someone weekend 1 as well since there is only Ian?



Amy Allen in week 1


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> Interesting ... do you think "members of the Rebel Alliance" could include the _SW:Rebels_ characters?
> "Members of the Rebel Alliance" is a such a wide scope ...


no, in the past it's usually just Chewie and Logray/Wicket. No word on where Luke, Leia and the Droids will be. Also no word on Rebels


----------



## MakiraMarlena

well I'm adding a weekend now that they got the Emperor.


----------



## yulilin3

Jedi Council is moving to Mickey Avenue...must be the empty space between TSMM and One Man's Dream, I'm thinking
Disney SW characters look to be in the same, sunny place again. Got evicted from the Mall


----------



## inkedupmomma

Anyone see this yet?


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> Amy Allen... she's a sweetheart we met her before



Ahhh I missed that. Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

I commented about 15 min ago and has not posted yet: If Ian McDiarmid and Fran Oz are signing autographs or not


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> Anyone see this yet?


go back one page...everyone excited.


----------



## Artax

Sounds like mickey gang will be outside again this year. Thats good news for people going the first friday. It was nearly impossible to see them until late in the day last year because they were inside darth mall and the lines were ridiculous to even enter.


----------



## yulilin3

wondering if Luke, Leia and the droids will be back inside Darth's Mall


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> wondering if Luke, Leia and the droids will be back inside Darth's Mall


Would that make it easier or harder to catch the droids? ( want to know what to hope for! Lol!)


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> go back one page...everyone excited.


Oops, sorry! On iPhone, hate new boards on phone


----------



## Tltorrez

Artax said:


> Sounds like mickey gang will be outside again this year. Thats good news for people going the first friday. It was nearly impossible to see them until late in the day last year because they were inside darth mall and the lines were ridiculous to even enter.



I'm definitely glad they're not in the Mall. However, if they don't meet until 9:00 and the parade is actually at 11:00 (no schedule on that yet?), then it's probably a moot point for me.

We're leaving the park for a lunch break so I'll just have to catch them later in the day anyway.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Would that make it easier or harder to catch the droids? ( want to know what to hope for! Lol!)


Easier for sure


----------



## Delilah1310

While the lineup as a whole is amazing (DH just asked if we could switch to the last weekend for Frank Oz and Peter Mayhew!!!), my DS7 is going to be a little bummed.

He was so excited about seeing the show with voice actors from the _Rebels_, but our weekend is Ashley Eckstein, who was barely even on the _Rebels._
He would have much rather preferred Ezra, Sabine, Zeb, Hera or Kanan - any of the core cast.

oh well ... doesn't always work out exactly how we want. still going to SWW! Woo Hoo!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

See all I had to so is say it wouldn't be until the 20th of April and there we get them today... still wonder if they might add more.


----------



## slaveone

If Droids are in Mall they can stay out for longer sets too.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to be posting my estimated times of arrival for each celebrity. As I said before these are just guidelines, I like to get there earlier just to be safe. Also without knowing how many autograph sessions each celeb has it might be hard to guestimate. But I'll post them based on last years autograph schedule. Ray Park only signed once last year so I'm going with the same time.


----------



## Brandiwlf

If we have star wars dinner at 5:55 would we be able to see either my short story or obi wan show? Are those doable without fast pass? Going second weekend!


----------



## inkedupmomma

Ok wait, what did I miss about droids? Can't keep up


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Have they announced the FP for the shows yet and the show schedule?! (Sorry still at work and it's be crazy so I haven't been able to check like I should)


----------



## alafond83

FP ARE AVAILABLE TO SELECT

Just booked FP for Stars of the Saga. They are Tier 1 - also I'm going the 2nd weekend.


----------



## ArielRae

Disney website will not load for me.


----------



## ArielRae

Uh just getting a blank white screen.


----------



## alafond83

Now I have a question - Should I get a FP for Stars of the Saga or An Ewoks Tale? I'm really wanting to see both but not sure which one will be harder to get into.


----------



## missthatgator

We were originally supposed to be going the last weekend but had to switch due to a schedule change at work. It's killing me that now we're missing Frank Oz who is seriously one of my all time heroes


----------



## Florida Girl

Woot.... just changed fastpass it's getting realz,yo


----------



## CheshireCrazy

I was thinking the same thing too about An Ewok's Tale or Stars of the Saga.


----------



## ArielRae

Am I the only one having problems getting on their website?


----------



## DisHeels

Per Disney Shawn - "Neither Frank Oz nor Ian McDiarmid will be participating in autograph opportunities, but you’ll be able to see them in the “Legends of the Force” motorcade and hear from them during celebrity talk shows during their respective weekends."


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> The segment on characters:
> 
> *Jedi, Sith, Bounty Hunters and More*
> Feel the power of the Force with some of the most popular Characters throughout the _Star Wars_ saga.
> 
> No matter where your allegiance lies, prepare yourself for unforgettable encounters as you come face-to-face with the galaxy’s most popular heroes—and a few of its most fearsome villains too!
> 
> Be on the lookout for interstellar Character Greeting opportunities all across the park, including:
> 
> 
> Members of the Rebel Alliance Near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue
> The Dark Side near Darth’s Mall
> Members of the Jedi Council near Mickey Avenue
> Stars of _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_ on the Streets of America
> Disney Pals as _Star Wars_ Stars near the Event Stage
> _Star Wars_ Celebrity Autographs at a new indoor location near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue


Do you expect the Darth Maul M&G to move to the new mall location?


----------



## JessP81

Got my fastpasses booked for S.O.T.S weekend 1 and Ewoks Tale weekend 2!!


----------



## slaveone

DisHeels said:


> Per Disney Shawn - "Neither Frank Oz nor Ian McDiarmid will be participating in autograph opportunities, but you’ll be able to see them in the “Legends of the Force” motorcade and hear from them during celebrity talk shows during their respective weekends."


One day I will get Frank Oz.


----------



## CJK

We are AP holders so we cannot book any fast passes yet.   What are the chances of Stars of the Saga being available 30 days out?  So bummed we may miss some of these shows.


----------



## jennab113

I can't change my FP.  I can see the shows but I can't select them

Never mind - crisis averted


----------



## Candleshoe

DisHeels said:


> Per Disney Shawn - "Neither Frank Oz nor Ian McDiarmid will be participating in autograph opportunities, but you’ll be able to see them in the “Legends of the Force” motorcade and hear from them during celebrity talk shows during their respective weekends."


At least I won't have to camp out now.  Frank Oz is the only one I would have camped out for.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> We are AP holders so we cannot book any fast passes yet.   What are the chances of Stars of the Saga being available 30 days out?  So bummed we may miss some of these shows.


On the same boat. Just posted this on the DPB. Not cool


----------



## AThrillingChase

WHEW I stepped away for a few minutes. But I made it back in time to get FP+ for SOTS on the first day! I took behind the force for Sunday because those were the only two options and I figured that would be harder to get if I decided to see it, than say RnRc.


----------



## Metz172

Can't believe I just got on and in three minutes got my Fast passes for S.O.T.S.  It was the easiest thing I booked for the  whole trip.


----------



## slaveone

CJK said:


> We are AP holders so we cannot book any fast passes yet.   What are the chances of Stars of the Saga being available 30 days out?  So bummed we may miss some of these shows.


Ditto. This sucks for Warwick Davis. I missed him last year.


----------



## yulilin3

EDIT TO INCLUDE THAT JAT IS NOT SIGNING
Ok, here's my list of what times to get there. First post is updated once again
weekend I
*James Arnold Taylor 
Ian McDiarmid*: Senator/Emperor Palpatine (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_; _Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_; _Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith_, _Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back_, _Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_)
*Amy Allen*: Aayla Secura (_Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_, _Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith_)
*Tiya Sircar*: Sabine Wren (_Star Wars Rebels_)
*Ashley Eckstein* (Voice of Ahsoka Tano – _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_)
_Tie for 1st would be Tiya and Amy arrive around 5:00am. Ashley around 6:30am

Weekend II
*James Arnold Taylor
Warwick Davis*: Wald, Wicket W. Warrick (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace; Star Wars: Return of the Jedi)
*Silas Carson*: Ki-Adi-Mundi, Nute Gunray (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace; Star Wars: Attack of the Clones;Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith)
*Vanessa Marshall*: Hera Syndulla (Star Wars Rebels)
*Ashley Eckstein* (Voice of Ahsoka Tano – Star Wars: The Clone Wars)
Giving priority to Silas Carson, arrive by 5am. Second Warwick Davis since he has 2 weekends locals will split up. Arrive around 5:30am. Vanessa Marshall arrive no later than 6am. Ashley same as weekend 1

Weekend III: May 29-31
*James Arnold Taylor
Warwick Davis*: Wald, Wicket W. Warrick (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace; Star Wars: Return of the Jedi)
*Daniel Logan*: Boba Fett (Star Wars: Attack of the Clones)
*Steve Blum*: Zeb Orrelios (Star Wars Rebels)
*Ashley Eckstein* (Voice of Ahsoka Tano – Star Wars: The Clone Wars)
Warwick and Daniel are tied for first, arrive for them at 5am. Steve no later than 6am. Ashley same as weekend 1

Weekend IV: June 5-6
J*ames Arnold Taylor
Ray Park*: Darth Maul (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace)
*Jeremy Bulloch*: Boba Fett (Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back; Star Wars: Return of the Jedi)
*Ashley Eckstein*: Ahsoka Tano (Star Wars: The Clone Wars; Star Wars Rebels)
Obviously priority is Ray Park, if he does only one signing get there before 4am to make sure. No joke. Jeremy you could arrive by 5:30am. Ashley same as weekend 1


Weekend V: June 12-14
*James Arnold Taylor
Frank Oz*: Yoda (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace; Star Wars: Attack of the Clones; Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith, Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back, Star Wars: Return of the Jedi; Star Wars Rebels)
*Ray Park*: Darth Maul (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace)
*Peter Mayhew*: Chewbacca (Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith; Star Wars: A New Hope; Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back; Star Wars: Return of the Jedi)
*Taylor Gray*: Ezra Bridger (Star Wars Rebels)
*Ashley Eckstein* (Voice of Ahsoka Tano – Star Wars: The Clone Wars)
Priority would be Ray Park, same arrive by 4am. Peter Mayhew arrive by 5:30am. Taylor Gray by 6am. James Ashley same as weekend 1_


----------



## Skywise

Fortunately the FP window hasn't opened for my weekend yet.

Gotta say though that Weekend IV is looking kinda light on guests compared to the other weekends (I wonder if that was where they slotted Freddie Prinze Jr?)


----------



## Felipe4

FRANK OZ. OMG. WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA!

Super psyched now. Also kind of glad there's no autograph with him to get there super early for since the BF doesn't like doing autographs (he finds them awkward).


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> On the same boat. Just posted this on the DPB. Not cool


imo APs should get a 60 day window AND they should get to book 10days worth.  I get they don't want APs to book 365 day's worth, 
but why should a 10Dmyw get more than an AP.


----------



## mmafan

well a day late but at LEAST WE HAVE INFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tltorrez

Florida Girl said:


> Woot.... just changed fastpass it's getting realz,yo



:-(

Do I even want to ask about the likelihood of getting FP+ for SOTS 30 days out?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Fortunately the FP window hasn't opened for my weekend yet.
> 
> Gotta say though that Weekend IV is looking kinda light on guests compared to the other weekends (I wonder if that was where they slotted Freddie Prinze Jr?)


I'm pretty sure it was. Now they will only have Ashley as the guest of BtF


----------



## pookadoo77

Yay, celebrity list announcement!


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> :-(
> 
> Do I even want to ask about the likelihood of getting FP+ for SOTS 30 days out?


If something is not done or answered by tomorrow I'm sending an email to guest relations.


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Yay, celebrity list announcement!


first post is all up to date.


----------



## yulilin3

Hold on, revising the priority list of celeb. James Arnold Taylor is not signing either.


----------



## CJK

Yulilin3...............YOU ROCK!!  Thanks so much for working like a madwoman today and updating post number 1, posting on the blog and answering our zillion questions!!!!!


----------



## Artax

Cluelyss said:


> Would that make it easier or harder to catch the droids? ( want to know what to hope for! Lol!)



I think it may depend on what day you go. First weekend the mall is major busy and hard to get into. Lines to get in then more lines to see the characters. I would think after the first weekends merchandise crew is done it may be easier.

I do think the one advantage of the characters in the mall, is they are not visible so the people that just walk by and say "oh look mickey in a jedi outfit" and jump in line are a lot less.


----------



## Monykalyn

Shawn slater just said there WILL be a premium dessert package offered!


----------



## Cluelyss

Artax said:


> I think it may depend on what day you go. First weekend the mall is major busy and hard to get into. Lines to get in then more lines to see the characters. I would think after the first weekends merchandise crew is done it may be easier.
> 
> I do think the one advantage of the characters in the mall, is they are not visible so the people that just walk by and say "oh look mickey in a jedi outfit" and jump in line are a lot less.


Thanks for the feedback. We will be there Sunday on Weekend III. The droids are a priority for DH so this would be great news!


----------



## CinderElsa

Just got Stars of the Saga for Weekend I.


----------



## mom2febgirls

Ugh...I was shopping and missed it!  SoTS isn't showing up for May 15  does that mean it's already full!


----------



## yulilin3

For everyone that got FP quick question:
what's the return time?


----------



## Artax

what do you guys think of a show for a 6 year old? I was thinking the rebels show but seems stars of the saga is the more popular one. Heck maybe he would just rather ride toy story...lol


----------



## CinderElsa

yulilin3 said:


> For everyone that got FP quick question:
> what's the return time?


2:50 - 3:05 PM.


----------



## ArielRae

Finally got it to work on my iPad nothing else would let the Disney website load. 

I got 2:50-3:05 for SOTS on May 23rd


----------



## Artax

return time on rebels was I think 1:20 and sots is 2:50, obi wan is 6:35


----------



## mom2febgirls

Whew!  I realized my ToT FP was overlapping so I changed it and now I've got SoTS for May15!


----------



## cheshiregoofy22

CinderElsa said:


> 2:50 - 3:05 PM.


2:50 to 3:05 as well.


----------



## Monykalyn

Ok got SotS for Friday June 5 and Visit to the Maul on June 6 fastpasses.
Glad we have the option of also being there June 12-my son is a big big fan of Ezra...that may be a campout one if he wants Ezra to sign his journal...


----------



## hydrotony

Candleshoe said:


> imo APs should get a 60 day window AND they should get to book 10days worth.  I get they don't want APs to book 365 day's worth,
> but why should a 10Dmyw get more than an AP.



It is the WDW resort reservation that gets you 60 day window, not the ticket (but you have to have a ticket for everyday you book for). An AP with a 10-day WDW resort reservation gets the 10 day booking privilege. Since I get APs, I would like 60 days too, but I don't stay on property.


----------



## peterb

my fastpass window opens up April 5th. the magic kingdom closes sat night at 2AM. does that mean i have to wait until 2:01am to book fastpasses for june 5,6,7. this will be the first time i do FP+ via internet. thanks for the repsonses..peter


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> what do you guys think of a show for a 6 year old? I was thinking the rebels show but seems stars of the saga is the more popular one. Heck maybe he would just rather ride toy story...lol


BtF is a fun show for kids that are into Rebels.



CinderElsa said:


> 2:50 - 3:05 PM.


Thanks. 



Artax said:


> return time on rebels was I think 1:20 and sots is 2:50, obi wan is 6:35


Thanks



mom2febgirls said:


> Whew!  I realized my ToT FP was overlapping so I changed it and now I've got SoTS for May15!


that's awesome. Glad you got your fps



Monykalyn said:


> Ok got SotS for Friday June 5 and Visit to the Maul on June 6 fastpasses.
> Glad we have the option of also being there June 12-my son is a big big fan of Ezra...that may be a campout one if he wants Ezra to sign his journal...


Taylor Grey is a sweet kid. We met him last year. He was over excited just to be at Disney 



peterb said:


> my fastpass window opens up April 5th. the magic kingdom closes sat night at 2AM. does that mean i have to wait until 2:01am to book fastpasses for june 5,6,7. this will be the first time i do FP+ via internet. thanks for the repsonses..peter


question for @mesaboy2


----------



## Music City Mama

Apologies in advance if it's already been mentioned, but I'm pretty sure Frank Oz will have his own show with Ray Park and Peter Mayhew doing SotS.


----------



## mom2febgirls

I'm going to first weekend and I'm a little nervous about figuring out where all the characters will be.  It sounds like they will be moving around from last year.  Will there be more detail (map) before the first weekend or do I just show up and cross my fingers?


----------



## gretchnh

Okay for those have attended SWW before, I've updated my fastpasses and went with your recommendations. Here's what mine looks like for May 22nd...
*Friday, May 22, 2015 - Disney's Hollywood Studios®*
The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror™
12:50 PM - 1:50 PM
EVENT - Stars of the Saga Star Wars Celebrity Talk Show
2:50 PM - 3:05 PM
Star Tours® – The Adventures Continue
4:10 PM - 5:10 PM

How does this look to you veterans? We made no lunch or dinner ADR's because we wanted to leave things wide open. 
Plan on being there before rope drop.
Should we...
Get in line for a FP for Warwick Davis??? or Chewie?? I'd really like to get pics with Chewie. Will he be there 5/22??
After that should we find a spot for the parade?
Should we just get in line for the Ewok's Tale show?? How far ahead of time?
Should we try to hit Darth's Mall late in the day or evening?
We plan on going to the 2nd Fantasmic Show. I think that's what everyone here suggested.

I thought I had everything figured out, but now that the FP are out, I've nearly forgotten everything I wanted to remember! excited!


----------



## Tltorrez

Music City Mama said:


> Apologies in advance if it's already been mentioned, but I'm pretty sure Frank Oz will have his own show with Ray Park and Peter Mayhew doing SotS.



But Ian McDiarmid will be in SotS, unless another celebrity is announced, right?


----------



## xApril

I'm so excited! But kind of thrown off by how many aren't going to be signing. James was easily my favorite to meet last year, such a kind soul. 

It feels light on celebrities that we can meet. I never watched clone wars and got a good chunk of the rebels people last year.


----------



## delmar411

I cant even see the shows for any weekend for even 1 person. WTH???? 

That is seriously crap that they opened it up 60days out and that they allowed all to be booked.


----------



## Artax

mom2febgirls said:


> I'm going to first weekend and I'm a little nervous about figuring out where all the characters will be.  It sounds like they will be moving around from last year.  Will there be more detail (map) before the first weekend or do I just show up and cross my fingers?



Probably wont know until you grab a map on the way in. But even then the maps wont say times or what characters are at each location. If going after the first friday, kennythepirate will have all the info.


----------



## OZMom

I can't even get the site to load to update Fast Passes


----------



## yulilin3

gretchnh said:


> Okay for those have attended SWW before, I've updated my fastpasses and went with your recommendations. Here's what mine looks like for May 22nd...
> *Friday, May 22, 2015 - Disney's Hollywood Studios®*
> The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror™
> 12:50 PM - 1:50 PM
> EVENT - Stars of the Saga Star Wars Celebrity Talk Show
> 2:50 PM - 3:05 PM
> Star Tours® – The Adventures Continue
> 4:10 PM - 5:10 PM
> 
> How does this look to you veterans? We made no lunch or dinner ADR's because we wanted to leave things wide open.
> Plan on being there before rope drop.
> Should we...
> Get in line for a FP for Warwick Davis??? or Chewie?? I'd really like to get pics with Chewie. Will he be there 5/22??
> After that should we find a spot for the parade?
> Should we just get in line for the Ewok's Tale show?? How far ahead of time?
> Should we try to hit Darth's Mall late in the day or evening?
> We plan on going to the 2nd Fantasmic Show. I think that's what everyone here suggested.
> 
> I thought I had everything figured out, but now that the FP are out, I've nearly forgotten everything I wanted to remember! excited!


your fp look good.
You can line up to meet Warwick Davis and get his autograph fp because they are distributed outside before the park opens, then you can head to Chewie
Ewok Tale is a popular show, as popular as SotS. Line up at least an hour before
Yes you should try and grab a spot for parade early on, around 9:30am
The Mall could be done in the evening
Second F! is best


----------



## inkedupmomma

When I go to update m y FP nothing is showing up in SWW option.. what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Artax

delmar411 said:


> I cant even see the shows for any weekend for even 1 person. WTH????
> 
> That is seriously crap that they opened it up 60days out and that they allowed all to be booked.



are you trying to modify fastpasses or make new ones? if modifying make sure you dont have existing fastpasses during the times that the shows are. I just went to modify mine and the other 2 are still showing as available,


----------



## Music City Mama

Tltorrez said:


> But Ian McDiarmid will be in SotS, unless another celebrity is announced, right?



Not sure. I think it's possible that Ian McDiarmid could wind up with his own show, too -- it was just kind of obvious to me re: Weekend V when I thought about how big Frank Oz is and how there's already 2 other celebrities there anyway.


----------



## yulilin3

mom2febgirls said:


> I'm going to first weekend and I'm a little nervous about figuring out where all the characters will be.  It sounds like they will be moving around from last year.  Will there be more detail (map) before the first weekend or do I just show up and cross my fingers?





Artax said:


> Probably wont know until you grab a map on the way in. But even then the maps wont say times or what characters are at each location. If going after the first friday, kennythepirate will have all the info.


I'll go to DHS Thursday evening and see all that they have setup. They use the same backgrounds for the characters every year so that will give us a good idea on where the characters will be. I don't expect a lot of change in locations though. Other than what was announced already


----------



## Cluelyss

peterb said:


> my fastpass window opens up April 5th. the magic kingdom closes sat night at 2AM. does that mean i have to wait until 2:01am to book fastpasses for june 5,6,7. this will be the first time i do FP+ via internet. thanks for the repsonses..peter


Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## mmafan

got behind the force star wars rebels....return time 1:20..........


----------



## Artax

yulilin3 said:


> I'll go to DHS Thursday evening and see all that they have setup. They use the same backgrounds for the characters every year so that will give us a good idea on where the characters will be. I don't expect a lot of change in locations though. Other than what was announced already



I will be on the lookout for this info as I will be there the first friday. They didnt change too much last year but they did move a few around. Thanks


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I'll go to DHS Thursday evening and see all that they have setup. They use the same backgrounds for the characters every year so that will give us a good idea on where the characters will be. I don't expect a lot of change in locations though. Other than what was announced already



Now that is some serious dedication! You rock!


----------



## ArielRae

OZMom said:


> I can't even get the site to load to update Fast Passes



I had the same problem. My computers wouldn't work for me so tried and had success with my iPad.


----------



## Tltorrez

Trying not to be depressed about the FP+ situation. It is what it is.

But thanks to @yulilin3 and all the experts on this thread, I have a plan, and that's good enough.


----------



## mmafan

everything on starwarsweekends.com is updated too with VIP info and other stuff......


----------



## hydrotony

gretchnh said:


> Okay for those have attended SWW before, I've updated my fastpasses and went with your recommendations. Here's what mine looks like for May 22nd...
> *Friday, May 22, 2015 - Disney's Hollywood Studios®*
> The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror™
> 12:50 PM - 1:50 PM
> EVENT - Stars of the Saga Star Wars Celebrity Talk Show
> 2:50 PM - 3:05 PM
> Star Tours® – The Adventures Continue
> 4:10 PM - 5:10 PM
> 
> I thought I had everything figured out, but now that the FP are out, I've nearly forgotten everything I wanted to remember! excited!



Do Tower of Terror at the start of your window and then walk next door for Behind the Force Star Wars Rebels and get in line (1:45 show). Then you are right there for SOTS. The FP+ line forms early because they get the front rows. I would guess all the rows below the booth will be for FP+.


----------



## mmafan

*This Will Be a Day Long Remembered*
See a new side of the greatest saga ever told with this one-of-a-kind tour, presented by Disney Read More

See a new side of the greatest saga ever told with this one-of-a-kind tour, presented by Disney VIP Tour Services.

By decree of the Jedi Council, a limited number of Guests can gain special access to several interstellar offerings at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Prepare yourself for The Ultimate Day at _Star Wars_ Weekends!

Don’t miss this chance to blast off into hyperspace alongside your VIP guide for a series of exclusive experiences, including:


Premium seating for _Star Wars_ Weekends shows at Theater of the Stars, such as Stars of the Saga—a _Star Wars_-themed talk show that’s as entertaining as it is surprising
Expedited access to attractions like Star Tours - The Adventures Continue, Toy Story Midway Mania! and The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
Reserved viewing location during the Legends of the Force Motorcade
One (1) opportunity to meet a Character from the Dark Side
Early access to Darth’s Mall—no waiting required
Private deluxe continental breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby
Table-service lunch at Disney’s Hollywood Studios
Post-tour access to the Jedi Training Academy for your Padawans
Plus, after your guided experience comes to a close, you’ll have time to enjoy the park on your own before ending your day the Ultimate way with VIP viewing of the Summon the Force finale show and the Symphony in the Stars fireworks spectacular!

The Ultimate Day at _Star Wars_ Weekends is available for $399 per Guest (tax not included) and takes place every Friday, Saturday and Sunday—May 15 to June 14, 2015. In addition, all DVC Members, Annual Passholders and Disney Rewards Visa Cardholders will receive a 15% discount!

For booking, please call (407) WDW-TOUR or (407) 939-8687. Advanced reservations are highly recommended as this special tour will fill up quickly. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call. Theme park admission is not included and is required. Entertainment and Character appearances are subject to change.


----------



## southernfriedmom

I am being very indecisive and could use some suggestions... We will be there Weekends 3 & 4 but I may only be able to include one show per weekend in our schedule.  Considering we saw BtF, SotS (w/ Ray Park & Ratzenberger), Obi-Wan & Beyond, and Visit to the Maul last year and we have 4 kids (5-10 years old), which show would you recommend for each weekend? TIA!!


----------



## inkedupmomma

another question, is the Visit to Maul only available in June? It is showing as closed or referred for may 17.


----------



## Marthasor

Anyone know what the Padawan Mind Challenge is?  My DS has done JTA, so maybe we'll try this instead?


----------



## delmar411

Artax said:


> are you trying to modify fastpasses or make new ones? if modifying make sure you dont have existing fastpasses during the times that the shows are. I just went to modify mine and the other 2 are still showing as available,



I found what I did wrong. Thanks! Had a mini heart attack there!


----------



## mmafan

*Adventures at Theater of the Stars*
Soak up the spectacle as popular Star Wars Characters and actors appear at Theater of the Stars! Read More

Soak up the spectacle as popular _Star Wars_ Characters and actors appear at Theater of the Stars!

Some of the scheduled events include:


*Star Wars Rebels * 
Listen closely as stars from_ Star Wars Rebels_ reveal the fascinating art of voice acting, as utilized throughout the Star Wars saga and beyond.
*Stars of the Saga Star Wars Celebrity Talk Show *  
Kick back with your _Star Wars _Weekends host during a 30-minute, _Star Wars_-themed talk show that’s as entertaining as it is surprising. Enjoy an inside look at the fascinating lives and movie-making adventures with some of the stars from the _Star Wars _saga. Be sure to arrive on time—you just might see an Imperial Stormtrooper patrol on special assignment before the stars arrive!
*Obi-Wan and Beyond starring James Arnold Taylor  Feel the force flowing as James Arnold Taylor from Star Wars: The Clone Wars takes his audience on a fun and fascinating journey into the world of voice acting. Don’t miss this Star Wars Weekends exclusive as James performs over 200 popular and iconic characters!*


----------



## The Sunrise Student

We are only going to the SotS shows, got my FP for Friday on weekend 1 and Saturday on weekend 2


----------



## Dug

Super excited. We'll be there weekends I and II. Got all my FPs booked. Seeing Behind the Force and Stars of the Saga both weekends, Ewok's Tale the second weekend and Obi Wan the first weekend. We're doing the Galactic Breakfast and Jedi Mickey dinner. Right now Jedi Mickey booked at same time as my Ewok's Tale time slot, as that was the only day that worked for our schedule, so hoping a Jedi Mickey dinner slot will open up later that night. The fireworks dessert party would be fun, but my back isn't so good, and my understanding is that there isn't anywhere to sit for that, so we'll just find a place to watch that and the parade on our own.

We went back in 2010 and had a great time, but just on one weekend, and it was super packed. Met Ray Park, Dave Filoni and Ashley Eckstein for autographs and saw Jeremy Bulloch and Billy Dee Williams, who was awesome.

I've met Peter Mayhew before at a signing (at a haunted hayride of all things!), he was super nice.

Most excited about seeing Ian McDiarmid and Warwick Davis. If Warwick is doing signings, I might line up for that. I really like the Clone Wars cartoons and Star Wars Rebels, so those signings would be fun, as would Silas Carson and Amy Allen, but not sure. Our schedule is pretty tightly booked, so getting up to be in line at 5 am and then getting a random time slot that might not work with our time schedule seems tough. We're doing park hopping, so no guarantee the session times would work okay. Looking forward to introducing my daughter to characters. She's 2.5 and hasn't seen the movies, but she's a big fan of Yoda, Vader, Han Solo and Ewoks all the same. She loves lightsaber fights with me. She's too young for Jedi Training Academy, but it will be fun showing her things all the same. Seeing the Fab Four as Disney characters will probably blow her mind as she's a big Mickey Mouse Clubhouse fan.

Can't wait!


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Trying not to be depressed about the FP+ situation. It is what it is.
> 
> But thanks to @yulilin3 and all the experts on this thread, I have a plan, and that's good enough.


I'm writting to Disney, something has to be done for us that have been loyal AP for a long time



hydrotony said:


> Do Tower of Terror at the start of your window and then walk next door for Behind the Force Star Wars Rebels and get in line (1:45 show). Then you are right there for SOTS. The FP+ line forms early because they get the front rows. I would guess all the rows below the booth will be for FP+.


all those front rows will probably be for fp and VIP package . The theater really doesn't have a bad view seat. Other than it being hot and uncomfortable


----------



## mmafan

SO after all this work I need 10 people to chip in $40 each with me so we can send YULILIN for a VIP TOUR WHAT EVER WEEKEND SHE WANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!whos in with me..........mabey we can set up a paypay????????? lets go people what would we do with out her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ConnieB

DisHeels said:


> Holy crap!  When do I need to start waiting in line for Frank Oz?



Yesterday.....


----------



## coluk003

ok having a mini heart attack, ok not really. but im looking to do the SofS show on May 29 which is a friday. Im not seeing it. Anyone know what time that is or is it just not there yet?  I did see the JAT show finally show up on my FP+ list that wasnt there before when i first logged in. OH wheres OBI WAN when you need him


UPDATE, if you dont see the show you are looking for its because a tier 2 time is conflicted with it


----------



## slaveone

ConnieB said:


> Yesterday.....


Only if he were signing.


----------



## Delilah1310

mmafan said:


> SO after all this work I need 10 people to chip in $40 each with me so we can send YULILIN for a VIP TOUR WHAT EVER WEEKEND SHE WANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!whos in with me..........mabey we can set up a paypay????????? lets go people what would we do with out her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



or you can get 40 people to chip in $10 ...


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> another question, is the Visit to Maul only available in June? It is showing as closed or referred for may 17.



Visit to the Maul only happens when Ray Park is here. First post is completely updated with show times


Marthasor said:


> Anyone know what the Padawan Mind Challenge is?  My DS has done JTA, so maybe we'll try this instead?


It's a trivia show for kids. Theyget them up on the main stage and ask SW questions.  It's really fun for kids, in the end everyone wins  Look for videos on youtube


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> SO after all this work I need 10 people to chip in $40 each with me so we can send YULILIN for a VIP TOUR WHAT EVER WEEKEND SHE WANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!whos in with me..........mabey we can set up a paypay????????? lets go people what would we do with out her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Delilah1310 said:


> or you can get 40 people to chip in $10 ...


you guys are sweet. It's really my pleasure to help you all out.


----------



## inkedupmomma

mmafan said:


> *This Will Be a Day Long Remembered*
> See a new side of the greatest saga ever told with this one-of-a-kind tour, presented by Disney Read More
> 
> See a new side of the greatest saga ever told with this one-of-a-kind tour, presented by Disney VIP Tour Services.
> 
> By decree of the Jedi Council, a limited number of Guests can gain special access to several interstellar offerings at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Prepare yourself for The Ultimate Day at _Star Wars_ Weekends!
> 
> Don’t miss this chance to blast off into hyperspace alongside your VIP guide for a series of exclusive experiences, including:
> 
> 
> Premium seating for _Star Wars_ Weekends shows at Theater of the Stars, such as Stars of the Saga—a _Star Wars_-themed talk show that’s as entertaining as it is surprising
> Expedited access to attractions like Star Tours - The Adventures Continue, Toy Story Midway Mania! and The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
> Reserved viewing location during the Legends of the Force Motorcade
> One (1) opportunity to meet a Character from the Dark Side
> Early access to Darth’s Mall—no waiting required
> Private deluxe continental breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby
> Table-service lunch at Disney’s Hollywood Studios
> Post-tour access to the Jedi Training Academy for your Padawans
> Plus, after your guided experience comes to a close, you’ll have time to enjoy the park on your own before ending your day the Ultimate way with VIP viewing of the Summon the Force finale show and the Symphony in the Stars fireworks spectacular!
> 
> The Ultimate Day at _Star Wars_ Weekends is available for $399 per Guest (tax not included) and takes place every Friday, Saturday and Sunday—May 15 to June 14, 2015. In addition, all DVC Members, Annual Passholders and Disney Rewards Visa Cardholders will receive a 15% discount!
> 
> For booking, please call (407) WDW-TOUR or (407) 939-8687. Advanced reservations are highly recommended as this special tour will fill up quickly. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call. Theme park admission is not included and is required. Entertainment and Character appearances are subject to change.



is this different than the vip tour that was posted a few weeks ago?


----------



## mmafan

Delilah1310 said:


> or you can get 40 people to chip in $10 ...


if you in pm me so I can set it up


----------



## gretchnh

yulilin3 said:


> your fp look good.
> You can line up to meet Warwick Davis and get his autograph fp because they are distributed outside before the park opens, then you can head to Chewie
> Ewok Tale is a popular show, as popular as SotS. Line up at least an hour before
> Yes you should try and grab a spot for parade early on, around 9:30am
> The Mall could be done in the evening
> Second F! is best



Awesome! Thank you so much! And thank you for continually updating everything! So much info!!!


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> Visit to the Maul only happens when Ray Park is here. First post is completely updated with show times
> 
> Ok, wasn't sure why it showed up on may 17 but none of my other dates. weird. This is all very overwhelming


----------



## Delilah1310

Skywise said:


> Fortunately the FP window hasn't opened for my weekend yet.
> 
> Gotta say though that Weekend IV is looking kinda light on guests compared to the other weekends (I wonder if that was where they slotted Freddie Prinze Jr?)



Is there a backstory on Freddie Prinze Jr not being there? He was there last year, right?
DS would love to hear Kanan ... What's the likelihood of any additions or changes?


----------



## mmafan

Delilah1310 said:


> or you can get 40 people to chip in $10 ...


for the work she does ill do half with someone if they want!!!!!!!!!!!.....any takers????????????


----------



## mmafan

inkedupmomma said:


> is this different than the vip tour that was posted a few weeks ago?


that is the VIP


----------



## lovethattink

I go to Animal Kingdom today and come home to 10 pages of new posts! Exciting day!


----------



## coluk003

so this, so im clear for my weekend are the people singing autographs correct?

*Weekend III (May 29 – 31)*

• Warwick Davis: Wald, Wicket W. Warrick (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace; Star Wars: Return of the Jedi)
• Daniel Logan: Boba Fett (Star Wars: Attack of the Clones)
• Steve Blum: Zeb Orrelios (Star Wars Rebels)


----------



## inkedupmomma

mmafan said:


> that is the VIP


is it the tour that was posted a few weeks ago, or another one? Just wondering why it is being posted again if the same?


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I'm writting to Disney, something has to be done for us that have been loyal AP for a long time



I strongly agree with you, but it still won't help me this time. My parents have APs but I don't this year. 

On that note - how early would you line up on Weekend 1 for SotS and Obi-Wan and Beyond for:
(a) Good seats or
(b) Any seat?

Thanks.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Ok guys and gals, I am on the boat of what the heck here.... WHY? Look at the lack of people signing autographs...

No James Arnold Taylor (are you kidding me)
No Ian McDiarmind (pouty but get it)
and No Frank OZ (I would be super pouty if I was there that weekend but I get it)

Add to this it only looks like Ashley Eckstein is signing at her clothing line, the GG and the 4th weekend!

That means each weekend they only have 2 to 3 guests signing autographs, something is fishy here.......


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> is this different than the vip tour that was posted a few weeks ago?


the only thing not mentioned here is the dessert party. But Shawn Slater from DPB already said that there were more announcements to come, including one about Premium Packages



mmafan said:


> if you in pm me so I can set it up



seriously, not necessary


gretchnh said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much! And thank you for continually updating everything! So much info!!!


you're welcome
That's why I put everything on the first page so it doesn't seem so overwhelming



Delilah1310 said:


> Is there a backstory on Freddie Prinze Jr not being there? He was there last year, right?
> DS would love to hear Kanan ... What's the likelihood of any additions or changes?


He did not come last year. He was the only Rebels cast member that didn't



mmafan said:


> for the work she does ill do half with someone if they want!!!!!!!!!!!.....any takers????????????


I'm happy to help


----------



## inkedupmomma

ahhhh, now I'm even more confused. Is premium package what feel the force is? deep breaths lol


----------



## AThrillingChase

delmar411 said:


> I cant even see the shows for any weekend for even 1 person. WTH????
> 
> That is seriously crap that they opened it up 60days out and that they allowed all to be booked.


 
I have a party of 3 with one person with about a 90% likely cancellation rate. When I get her official "I can't go anymore" I will have 1 to release for SOTS 5/15 and Obi Wan 5/17. Or at least try my best to cancel for just one person. I'd be happy to try and time it out so someone else on here can get it.



inkedupmomma said:


> When I go to update m y FP nothing is showing up in SWW option.. what am I doing wrong?


 
It's those tricky TOT and ST FP! Obi Wan wasn't showing up for me at first for that reason too, but I'm glad I got it. I don't think we'd be as much into BTF.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> I strongly agree with you, but it still won't help me this time. My parents have APs but I don't this year.
> 
> On that note - how early would you line up on Weekend 1 for SotS and Obi-Wan and Beyond for:
> (a) Good seats or
> (b) Any seat?
> 
> Thanks.


For SotS I would line up an hour before to be safe. Obi Wan with just 30 min you should be fine. All the seats have a good view but you don't want to be stuck on the bleachers.



The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok guys and gals, I am on the boat of what the heck here.... WHY? Look at the lack of people signing autographs...
> 
> No James Arnold Taylor (are you kidding me)
> No Ian McDiarmind (pouty but get it)
> and No Frank OZ (I would be super pouty if I was there that weekend but I get it)
> 
> Add to this it only looks like Ashley Eckstein is signing at her clothing line, the GG and the 4th weekend!
> 
> That means each weekend they only have 2 to 3 guests signing autographs, something is fishy here.......


Maybe it has something to do with the amount of space inside the old AIE audition rooms?? Gustavo (my DS18) auditioned a couple of times and I think they only have 4 or 5 rooms in there. So maybe it's a matter of space
JAT not signing makes sense because above everything he always does he is taking over the Behind the Force show (Ashley used to do that one) so it might just be a matter of time for him
Again, like last year, they couldn't handle the people camping out for days outside of DHS. SO that makes sense to me for Ian and Oz not to be signing


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> ahhhh, now I'm even more confused. Is premium package what feel the force is? deep breaths lol


It sounds that whatever package they are coming up with, will be similar but no one knows for sure


----------



## AThrillingChase

inkedupmomma said:


> ahhhh, now I'm even more confused. Is premium package what feel the force is? deep breaths lol


 
Yes. deep breathes! I asked Shawn on the blog if there would be FP for the parade, and/or if the premium package he mentioned would have reserved viewing. Currently stalking the page for his response...


----------



## mmafan

inkedupmomma said:


> is it the tour that was posted a few weeks ago, or another one? Just wondering why it is being posted again if the same?


just posted it because it was OFFICALLY announced to the public........


----------



## AThrillingChase

And here we go:

Thanks so much for the reply, Shawn! I saw FastPass+ for the shows just opened – do you know if parade viewing will be an option for FastPass? Or if the premium package will again offer reserved viewing?




*Shawn Slater on April 3rd, 2015 at 4:37 pm*
Tara – Fastpass+ will not be available for motorcade viewing. As for premium packages, stay tuned for more info soon.

Starting to look more likely.


----------



## mamadragona

What is "obi wan"... Is that an autograph?


----------



## yulilin3

can someone ask (I know he knows my name by now) at what time will the parade be? to see if we get a confirmation on 11am


----------



## mmafan

looks good


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> can someone ask (I know he knows my name by now) at what time will the parade be? to see if we get a confirmation on 11am


to shawn????


----------



## gretchnh

When do they typically publish the official SWW Maps? Will we be able to see them before we attend?


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> What is "obi wan"... Is that an autograph?


It's James Arnold Taylor one man show. He talks about his career and shows you all the voice he does, it's a very good show and inspirational


mmafan said:


> to shawn????


Yes please


----------



## cvjpirate

Ok, think I have read everything. Now I have so many questions I don't know where to begin. Will re read 1st page and see if I can wrap my brain around all this. SO EXCITED!! 

Thank you everyone for all the updates today!


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> can someone ask (I know he knows my name by now) at what time will the parade be? to see if we get a confirmation on 11am


Done


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

To be clear... Ian McDiarmind will do SotS show and motorcade, but not sign autographs -- is that right?


----------



## mmafan

I


yulilin3 said:


> It's James Arnold Taylor one man show. He talks about his career and shows you all the voice he does, it's a very good show and inspirational
> 
> Yes please


I asked im matthew from NY


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> To be clear... Ian McDiarmind will do SotS show and motorcade, but not sign autographs -- is that right?


at this moment there are no extra shows with Ian, so yes, only in the parade and SotS


----------



## mmafan

gretchnh said:


> When do they typically publish the official SWW Maps? Will we be able to see them before we attend?


MAY 14


----------



## coluk003

i guess im over load for excitement. no one i want autos for that id stand in line, but i dont have anything from the guy at Rebels to sign anyways 
For  the SotS does anyone know who he might have?

And who here is matthew and rebeka? lol


----------



## Monykalyn

I asked parade time too-hopefully one of us will get an answer (couched mine in "Disney Moms Panel-enthusiasm" language LOL


----------



## mmafan

coluk003 said:


> i guess im over load for excitement. no one i want autos for that id stand in line, but i dont have anything from the guy at Rebels to sign anyways
> For  the SotS does anyone know who he might have?
> 
> And who here is matthew and rebeka? lol


im matthew........


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> at this moment there are no extra shows with Ian, so yes, only in the parade and SotS


Thx!!


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> can someone ask (I know he knows my name by now) at what time will the parade be? to see if we get a confirmation on 11am


HEEHEE... i just went and looked and three people asked!

Yulilin, you have da power.  Can you please ask for world peace next?


----------



## mamadragona

I already decided not to do shows, so I'm trying not to get caught up in FP+ stuff.  But I am highly considering FtF, so still waiting...


----------



## mmafan

and I like to add I have a black Labrador and her name is VADER!!!!!!!!!!!!!     lol


----------



## yulilin3

I like the person that started their post with "Mr. Sean"


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> i guess im over load for excitement. no one i want autos for that id stand in line, but i dont have anything from the guy at Rebels to sign anyways
> *For  the SotS does anyone know who he might have*?
> 
> And who here is matthew and rebeka? lol


what do you mean?


----------



## coluk003

parade confirmed 11am


----------



## yulilin3

and got the official answer 11am it is for motorcade


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hey Yulilin and the Gang: When I read this "

*Autograph Opportunities *– For the first time, autograph sessions with _Star Wars_ celebrities will be held in an indoor location, just off Commissary Lane near Star Tours – The Adventure Continues. For complete details about autograph opportunities, be sure to visit StarWarsWeekends.com prior to your visit.
I think of the area that JTA signed in last year, is that where they are talking about. Or are they going to use the old try out rooms for American Idol?


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> can someone ask (I know he knows my name by now) at what time will the parade be? to see if we get a confirmation on 11am



Sorry, I went to post that question like 20 minutes ago and got distracted by the new contest. (Any contest that involves a night in the castle gets my attention!)

Looks like several people have now asked.


----------



## Delilah1310

mmafan said:


> if you in pm me so I can set it up



I guess I don't know how to PM on these newfangled boards! 

Let us know if you set up a PayPal ... I have no idea how to do that, but I would chip in a little something ... you know, for the effort (I can't find a golfing smiley for this classic Caddyshack reference!!!)


----------



## Monykalyn

Well it is my son's birthday today so gotta go for a bit - pretty sure I am gonna come back to 15 new pages to read

Trip is getting real and not sure how much longer can keep from kids!!!


----------



## mmafan

Delilah1310 said:


> I guess I don't know how to PM on these newfangled boards!
> 
> Let us know if you set up a PayPal ... I have no idea how to do that, but I would chip in a little something ... you know, for the effort (I can't find a golfing smiley for this classic Caddyshack reference!!!)


if you click on my name I think it gives you an option to pm me...


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hey Yulilin and the Gang: When I read this "
> 
> *Autograph Opportunities *– For the first time, autograph sessions with _Star Wars_ celebrities will be held in an indoor location, just off Commissary Lane near Star Tours – The Adventure Continues. For complete details about autograph opportunities, be sure to visit StarWarsWeekends.com prior to your visit.
> I think of the area that JTA signed in last year, is that where they are talking about. Or are they going to use the old try out rooms for American Idol?


They are talking about the audition rooms for the old American Idol Experience. The regular entrance to that was right across Sci Fi Diner next to the DVC kiosk.


----------



## yulilin3

first post updated again to reflect the time for the motorcade 11am


----------



## Cluelyss

I believe I read somewhere that there were going to be multiple merchandise locations this year, correct? But Darth's Mall will be located near RNRC now? Will Darth Maul's M&G be in that area as well?


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hey Yulilin and the Gang: When I read this "
> 
> *Autograph Opportunities *– For the first time, autograph sessions with _Star Wars_ celebrities will be held in an indoor location, just off Commissary Lane near Star Tours – The Adventure Continues. For complete details about autograph opportunities, be sure to visit StarWarsWeekends.com prior to your visit.
> I think of the area that JTA signed in last year, is that where they are talking about. Or are they going to use the old try out rooms for American Idol?





yulilin3 said:


> They are talking about the audition rooms for the old American Idol Experience. The regular entrance to that was right across Sci Fi Diner next to the DVC kiosk.



I had assumed the audition rooms too. That is where the rumor had been they were moving to. The lines to get autographs will be located outdoors.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> They are talking about the audition rooms for the old American Idol Experience. The regular entrance to that was right across Sci Fi Diner next to the DVC kiosk.



Gotchya


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> I believe I read somewhere that there were going to be multiple merchandise locations this year, correct? But Darth's Mall will be located near RNRC now? Will Darth Maul's M&G be in that area as well?


Yes, it'll be the old Prop Shop part of the Backlot Tour queue, then the entire area of the old AFI (most recently used for Oakens) and the gift shop right across Studio Catering.
Darth Maul I believe will continue to meet close to where the entrance to Backlot Tour used to be
Behind Rock N Roller coaster used to be Darth's Mall placement but that changed 2 years ago


----------



## coluk003

@yulilin3  Hmm wierd couldnt tag you before.  Anyways you put something in bold on my last post.  

Its my understanding The SotS is a show with the storm troopers first and then JAT doing a talk show type thing, I know real descriptive huh. The video i saw had ray park, since i dont see him on the date ill be there, may 29, any clue who his guest will be?  I think that sounds right lol


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> @yulilin3  Hmm wierd couldnt tag you before.  Anyways you put something in bold on my last post.
> 
> Its my understanding The SotS is a show with the storm troopers first and then JAT doing a talk show type thing, I know real descriptive huh. The video i saw had ray park, since i dont see him on the date ill be there, may 29, any clue who his guest will be?  I think that sounds right lol


SotS includes a Q&A with the 2 visiting celebs. For your weekend it will be Warwick Davis and Daniel Logan
Ray Park participates in SotS when he's here but also does his own show, Visit to the Maul, so maybe that's why you were confused


----------



## HCinKC

I just booked FP for BtF, May 16th. I was booking for 3 people and all shows still had availability. My return window is 1:20-1:35. Now to finish catching up on this thread!


----------



## Candleshoe

BtF?  new name for FtF?


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> I like the person that started their post with "Mr. Sean"



OMG, that really made me LOL for some reason when I saw that. Anyhow, at least "Mr. Sean" gave confirmation that Frank Oz will in fact have a separate show "A Conversation With" and Ian McDiarmid will be part of SotS.


----------



## Brandiwlf

If we have star wars dinner at 5:55 would we be able to see either my short story or obi wan show? Are those doable without fast pass? Going second weekend!


----------



## HCinKC

Candleshoe said:


> BtF?  new name for FtF?


Behind the Force show about Rebels.


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> OMG, that really made me LOL for some reason when I saw that. Anyhow, at least "Mr. Sean" gave confirmation that Frank Oz will in fact have a separate show "A Conversation With" and Ian McDiarmid will be part of SotS.


good catch!!


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> SotS includes a Q&A with the 2 visiting celebs. For your weekend it will be Warwick Davis and Daniel Logan
> Ray Park participates in SotS when he's here but also does his own show, Visit to the Maul, so maybe that's why you were confused



Hmm ok not sure im really interested in that, only the preshow, maybe i can do stand by. Any suggestions of another show to FP. id love to do the rebels one but im the only person whos seen it, religiously multiple timeslol


----------



## coluk003

Music City Mama said:


> OMG, that really made me LOL for some reason when I saw that. Anyhow, at least "Mr. Sean" gave confirmation that Frank Oz will in fact have a separate show "A Conversation With" and Ian McDiarmid will be part of SotS.


That was me, I know when i want something how to kiss butt enough


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> If we have star wars dinner at 5:55 would we be able to see either my short story or obi wan show? Are those doable without fast pass? Going second weekend!


Ewok's tale is at 5:15pm so it will come out at 5:45pm, you'll have time to make it to dinner. Depending on how fast you eat you could make it to Obi Wan. Ewok's tale without a fp will be about an hour wait...Obi wan only about 30 to 20 minutes


----------



## Candleshoe

OK!  IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT!!  

I have to drive home now.   And then cook supper.  Will everyone please stop talking for about 2 hours?

THANKS!


----------



## KKBDisMom

Do the shows affect the wait times of the characters? We won't be able to go to any with our 3 little ones (5,3,1), but hoping the lines will be shorter during?


----------



## yulilin3

KKBDisMom said:


> Do the shows affect the wait times of the characters? We won't be able to go to any with our 3 little ones (5,3,1), but hoping the lines will be shorter during?


not really. The SWW shows are for the SW fans, plain people (you know the ones that don't know about "The Force") will be walking around and they see a character that looks familiar and they'll jump in line...


----------



## ConnieB

Brandiwlf said:


> If we have star wars dinner at 5:55 would we be able to see either my short story or obi wan show? Are those doable without fast pass? Going second weekend!




I got a FP for Ewok on both weekends, it's for 4:50-5:05.  Edited...based on others saying these shows are only 30 minutes long (I thought they were longer, more like 45)....you should be able to dash to your dinner if Ewok gets out at 5:45.  

Obi Wan the FP are for 6:35-6:50, so you'd have to eat fairly quickly.......


----------



## JayLeeJay

Can someone tell me how long each of the star wars shows are? Are they all about 30 minutes? And how likely are they to start on time?


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Can someone tell me how long each of the star wars shows are? Are they all about 30 minutes? And how likely are they to start on time?


30 minutes, they all start on time unless they have technical difficulties or the guests/hosts are running late. In my 12 years of going to SWW this has only happened once


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Just saw this and panicked, but I got fp's for the shows!  Thanks Yulilin and everyone! I have a question. We will be there the first weekend when Flower and Garden is still going on at Epcot. We just want to see the topiaries. Will they still be there Monday or do we need to cut into SWW to see them? TIA


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> For everyone that got FP quick question:
> what's the return time?



Stars of Saga 2:50-3:05 each of the first 4 weekends, not seeing anything on the last weekend 
Obi Wan 6:35-6:50 each of the first 4, nothing 5th 
Behind the Forces 1:20-1:35 first 4, nothing 5th 
Ewok's Tale 4:50=5:05 Week 2 and 3 
Ray Park, 4:50-5:05 4th weekend, nothing 5th


----------



## Itinkso

@yulilin3: check your email the invite should be there.


----------



## coluk003

now im bored lol.


----------



## ConnieB

inkedupmomma said:


> is it the tour that was posted a few weeks ago, or another one? Just wondering why it is being posted again if the same?



I think WE heard about VIP early.....apparently an email offering advance sign up was sent to those who attended last year, it wasn't supposed to be open to the general public, but of course that phone number got loose and travelled far and wide....but NOW the VIP is open to the general public.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I'm just not willing to expend a Tier 1 FP+ for SotS, so hopefully SB will work out OK. How popular are Ray Park and Jeremy Bulloch? I'm thinking...very.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> I'm just not willing to expend a Tier 1 FP+ for SotS, so hopefully SB will work out OK. How popular are Ray Park and Jeremy Bulloch? I'm thinking...very.


The good thing is that Visit to the Maul will take some of the crowds so they are 50/50. One hour for SotS should be fine


----------



## ConnieB

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok guys and gals, I am on the boat of what the heck here.... WHY? Look at the lack of people signing autographs...
> 
> No James Arnold Taylor (are you kidding me)
> No Ian McDiarmind (pouty but get it)
> and No Frank OZ (I would be super pouty if I was there that weekend but I get it)
> 
> Add to this it only looks like Ashley Eckstein is signing at her clothing line, the GG and the 4th weekend!
> 
> That means each weekend they only have 2 to 3 guests signing autographs, something is fishy here.......




Could it be because the people camping out starting before the park even closed the night before was not in Disney's best interest?  Far as I know there weren't really much in the way of problems....the girls were there each morning around 3 or 4am and felt safe.....but from a liability problem, it's not good for Disney, plus having to hire security to be there.   Maybe they are trying to cut down on so many "living" there? 

I'd love it if you could sign up for the FP for the signing, but not if it would be a level 1 and therefore you had to choose between a meet/greet and a show.   It's bad enough to not be able to get Fantasmic or Toy Story or RnR, etc.....but maybe that was part of the test they recently did about 4 FP....maybe they could make the signing a 4th FP and avoid the overnight lines?   Yes, as a matter of fact I am dreaming.....and the problem with that is what?


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> Jeremy you could arrive by 5:30am.



Hmm…wonder if DH will be willing to get up that early…He seemed game, but doesn't know a time yet! 



yulilin3 said:


> For everyone that got FP quick question:
> what's the return time?



Visit to the Maul June 5th is FP return time for 4:50-5:05pm.

I have a lot to catch up on!  I went to the market and y'all were chatty!


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> Hmm…wonder if DH will be willing to get up that early…He seemed game, but doesn't know a time yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Visit to the Maul June 5th is FP return time for 4:50-5:05pm.
> 
> I have a lot to catch up on!  I went to the market and y'all were chatty!


Jeremy has been here every year so he'll be easiest to get. You could still be able to meet him showing up around 6am but I wouldn't risk it


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> at this moment there are no extra shows with Ian, so yes, only in the parade and SotS



How do you know who the guest will be for the Stars of the Saga?   I thought it was the "big" name for each weekend, and the Fri/Sat/Sun show were all the same guest for that weekend.


----------



## chwtom

Just tried calling to book the VIP package--was told that they couldn't book it because it hasn't "dropped yet".  I could've sworn reading that people hear have already booked.  Am I doing something wrong? I called the WDW-TOUR number.


----------



## inkedupmomma

ConnieB said:


> I think WE heard about VIP early.....apparently an email offering advance sign up was sent to those who attended last year, it wasn't supposed to be open to the general public, but of course that phone number got loose and travelled far and wide....but NOW the VIP is open to the general public.


Thank you  I figured that was the case, but so much goes in that I'm afraid to miss anything!


----------



## mom2febgirls

Are ToT and RnRC open when the park opens at 745?


----------



## ConnieB

chwtom said:


> Just tried calling to book the VIP package--was told that they couldn't book it because it hasn't "dropped yet".  I could've sworn reading that people hear have already booked.  Am I doing something wrong? I called the WDW-TOUR number.



I think this board learned of the VIP packages already because those who attended last year got an early invitation email and the phone number was shared.  You might want to look back through this thread to see if the phone number is still listed......seems that people who did NOT go last year were still able to call the number and get a reservation, maybe it's still available until it "drops" into the system and is open to the general public.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Well now I have some decisions to make. I got my Obi-wan FP for Sunday May 17th and I have a Mama Melrose ADR for 7:25 - DOH. The only other one available is at 8:10 and that I imagine is really not a good idea if we want to see fireworks that night. (My friend is a huge SW fan and it is unlikely she will make it to another SWW).

My other idea is maybe leaving after the fireworks and going to DTD and The Boathouse since it says opening in April...that could be a late night though!

Thoughts??


----------



## yulilin3

ConnieB said:


> How do you know who the guest will be for the Stars of the Saga?   I thought it was the "big" name for each weekend, and the Fri/Sat/Sun show were all the same guest for that weekend.


The 2 Star Wars actors/actresses are part of SotS. The voice actor/actresses are part of BtF



mom2febgirls said:


> Are ToT and RnRC open when the park opens at 745?


No, only ST and TSMM are open before 8


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> 30 minutes, they all start on time unless they have technical difficulties or the guests/hosts are running late. In my 12 years of going to SWW this has only happened once



So if we're going to Visit to the Maul we could book a FP window for ToT for 6pmish?  Mine is randomly around 2:30ish because I wasn't too worried about time when I booked them since I was waiting for  and I'm not sure if my middle will want to ride it, but he may be back napping during the current FP+ time and he is definitely tall enough.  (We'll know for sure earlier that week when we have another FP for it, but if he likes it I want him to be able to ride it!)



yulilin3 said:


> Jeremy has been here every year so he'll be easiest to get. You could still be able to meet him showing up around 6am but I wouldn't risk it



Ok, good to know!  I'd love to meet him, but the priorities are DH & oldest DS.  Oldest DS will get up early for this for sure, but getting my littles up and in the car (since I'm assuming we'll need to drive) will be interesting.  So the alternative is send DH and oldest DS and I show up with the younger ones later on?


----------



## mesaboy2

peterb said:


> my fastpass window opens up April 5th. the magic kingdom closes sat night at 2AM. does that mean i have to wait until 2:01am to book fastpasses for june 5,6,7. this will be the first time i do FP+ via internet. thanks for the repsonses..peter



I am pages behind, so missed this earlier.

I am showing MK closing at 1:00a Eastern on 4/5, please let me know the source of your info and I'll look it up and verify.  Otherwise, the purple link in my signature should answer your question.  I think it will be 1:00a ET your night.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Well now I have some decisions to make. I got my Obi-wan FP for Sunday May 17th and I have a Mama Melrose ADR for 7:25 - DOH. The only other one available is at 8:10 and that I imagine is really not a good idea if we want to see fireworks that night. (My friend is a huge SW fan and it is unlikely she will make it to another SWW).
> 
> My other idea is maybe leaving after the fireworks and going to DTD and The Boathouse since it says opening in April...that could be a late night though!
> 
> Thoughts??


with an 8:10 you should still be able to make the fireworks at 9:30pm, unless you want a certain spot, centered at Hollywood Blvd.


----------



## mamadragona

For the music at the fireworks, can you hear it from everywhere or do you have to have a primo spot?


----------



## Itinkso

chwtom said:


> Just tried calling to book the VIP package--was told that they couldn't book it because it hasn't "dropped yet".  I could've sworn reading that people hear have already booked.  Am I doing something wrong? I called the WDW-TOUR number.


Here's the phone number from the VIP email that had been sent to select VIPs:


mouseguy77 said:


> call our exclusive booking number at 407 934-7973. We will staff the line this weekend from 9:00am-5pm EST and periodically afterwards


----------



## Tltorrez

I plan to do Chewie at Rope Drop. No celebrities or JTA.

What time should I arrive at the park? Where should I line up at the turnstiles? And where should I go once inside the park?

Thanks.


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> The 2 Star Wars actors/actresses are part of SotS. The voice actor/actresses are part of BtF



Ok, now I'm confused....looks like most of the weekends have 1 movie actor and 2 cartoon/voice, so would it be:  

Weekend 1:  Ian McDiarmid (looks like both the others are voice?) 
Weekend 2:  Silas Carson (since Warwick has his own show would he still do SotS?)
Weekend 3:  Daniel Logan (since Warwick has his own show would he still do SotS?) 
Weekend 4:  Jeremy Bulloch (since Ray Park has his own show?) 
Weekend 5:  Peter Mayhew (Ray Park has own show and someone said Frank Oz will have a Conversation with....)

So the show is likely to be the same Fri/Sat/Sun of each weekend, so no need for more than on SotS each weekend?


----------



## ConnieB

Has anyone been able to get a FP for Weekend 5?   I got passes to 1-4 but nothing even shows up on Weekend 5.   I already had FP for 1-4 and was able to change them, but I forgot to get anything for weekend 5 and nothing shows for a new or for a change for weekend 5.


----------



## mmafan

chwtom said:


> Just tried calling to book the VIP package--was told that they couldn't book it because it hasn't "dropped yet".  I could've sworn reading that people hear have already booked.  Am I doing something wrong? I called the WDW-TOUR number.


its open to the public  its posted on disneys site......just call back


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> For the music at the fireworks, can you hear it from everywhere or do you have to have a primo spot?


Music will be pumped at Hollywood Blvd and around Echo Lake.


Tltorrez said:


> I plan to do Chewie at Rope Drop. No celebrities or JTA.
> 
> What time should I arrive at the park? Where should I line up at the turnstiles? And where should I go once inside the park?
> 
> Thanks.


Get to the park no later than 7:00am. ANy touch point will do. After the Stormtrooper welcome show walk straight down, make a left as if you were going to ABC Commisary and you'll find the end of the line for Chewie by the Speeder bike across from Sci Fi Diner



ConnieB said:


> Ok, now I'm confused....looks like most of the weekends have 1 movie actor and 2 cartoon/voice, so would it be:
> 
> Weekend 1:  Ian McDiarmid (looks like both the others are voice?)
> Weekend 2:  Silas Carson (since Warwick has his own show would he still do SotS?)
> Weekend 3:  Daniel Logan (since Warwick has his own show would he still do SotS?)
> Weekend 4:  Jeremy Bulloch (since Ray Park has his own show?)
> Weekend 5:  Peter Mayhew (Ray Park has own show and someone said Frank Oz will have a Conversation with....)
> 
> So the show is likely to be the same Fri/Sat/Sun of each weekend, so no need for more than on SotS each weekend?


Stars of the Saga will have
1: Ian McDiarmid and Amy Allen
2: Warwick Davis and Silas Carson
3: Warwick Davis and Daniel Logan
4: Ray Park and Jeremy Bulloch
5: Ray Park and Peter Mayhew


----------



## yulilin3

ConnieB said:


> Has anyone been able to get a FP for Weekend 5?   I got passes to 1-4 but nothing even shows up on Weekend 5.   I already had FP for 1-4 and was able to change them, but I forgot to get anything for weekend 5 and nothing shows for a new or for a change for weekend 5.


nothing has been announced for weekend 5 yet. I'm thinking they are still ironing the details on A Conversation with Frank Oz.


----------



## yulilin3

Behind the Force Rebels will have
1: Tiya Sircar
2: Vanessa Marshall
3: Steve Blum
4: Ashley Eckstein
5: Taylor Gray


----------



## yulilin3

And for anyone debating to meet Daniel Logan (young Boba Fett in the movies and in Clone Wars) I highly recommend it . He is the nicest guy ever.


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> And for anyone debating to meet Daniel Logan (young Boba Fett in the movies and in Clone Wars) I highly recommend it . He is the nicest guy ever.


Not to mention that the other reason to meet him is the same as why you meet Jeremy Bulloch. He is the Mandalore.


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> So if we're going to Visit to the Maul we could book a FP window for ToT for 6pmish?  Mine is randomly around 2:30ish because I wasn't too worried about time when I booked them since I was waiting for  and I'm not sure if my middle will want to ride it, but he may be back napping during the current FP+ time and he is definitely tall enough.  (We'll know for sure earlier that week when we have another FP for it, but if he likes it I want him to be able to ride it!)
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, good to know!  I'd love to meet him, but the priorities are DH & oldest DS.  Oldest DS will get up early for this for sure, but getting my littles up and in the car (since I'm assuming we'll need to drive) will be interesting.  So the alternative is send DH and oldest DS and I show up with the younger ones later on?


If you don't have a fp for Visit to the Maul you need to line up an hour before.
You could send your husband and son early for the Jeremy fp and then you can come in later


----------



## Music City Mama

I should remember this since I was there, but what time did a Conversation with Mark Hamill start last year -- 4:15? It was right after SotS, right? Just trying to get an idea if that's what time they'll do the Frank Oz show this year. I've got to figure out if I'll do BtF/Rebels on Friday and Frank Oz on Sunday or vice-versa.


----------



## princessanj

mmafan said:


> and I like to add I have a black Labrador and her name is VADER!!!!!!!!!!!!!     lol


We have a chocolate lab name Leia!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Light saber cookie for my sons birthday. #rainsingthemright


----------



## Ninja Mom

alafond83 said:


> FP ARE AVAILABLE TO SELECT



I am quite sure that my heart stopped when I read this.
as in Booooooooooop..... nada, nothing, zilch.

Then I came to my senses and booked Stars Of The Saga for Friday May 15th, Rebels for Sat. May 16th and Obi Wan and Beyond w/JAT on Sunday May 17th. Add to that Breakfast on Monday at 9:15 am at Sci Fi and I am set!

~NM


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

princessanj said:


> We have a chocolate lab name Leia!!!



we have a black lab mix named Ahsoka Tano!


----------



## OZMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> We are only going to the SotS shows, got my FP for Friday on weekend 1 and Saturday on weekend 2





Ninja Mom said:


> I am quite sure that my heart stopped when I read this.
> as in Booooooooooop..... nada, nothing, zilch.
> 
> Then I came to my senses and booked Stars Of The Saga for Friday May 15th, Rebels for Sat. May 16th and Obi Wan and Beyond w/JAT on Sunday May 17th. Add to that Breakfast on Monday at 9:15 am at Sci Fi and I am set!
> 
> ~NM



We'll be at SoTS Friday the 15th too  Do you know if we should line up prior to the FP show up time?


----------



## mom2febgirls

OZMom said:


> We'll be at SoTS Friday the 15th too  Do you know if we should line up prior to the FP show up time?



Same question


----------



## wdhinn89

I got my fastpass for SotS!!!!  So excited!!  I love this thread!!!


----------



## CinderElsa

OZMom said:


> We'll be at SoTS Friday the 15th too  Do you know if we should line up prior to the FP show up time?


Same here.  Planning to arrive early because I definitely don't want to miss the pre-show.


----------



## DisHeels

ConnieB said:


> Has anyone been able to get a FP for Weekend 5?   I got passes to 1-4 but nothing even shows up on Weekend 5.   I already had FP for 1-4 and was able to change them, but I forgot to get anything for weekend 5 and nothing shows for a new or for a change for weekend 5.


I thought weekend 5 dates were 60+ days away so you couldn't get FP's yet?  Or am I missing something?


----------



## BobaFettFan

Me:  *reads about FP selection* OMG I GOTTA BOOK
-Website shows zero SotS FP available-
Me:  IT'S ONLY BEEN ON THE BOARD FOR 4 HOURS!  HOW DID I MISS MY WINDOW!?
-reads someone's comment about how you can't see events if a tier2 fp is in the way-
*adjusts little mermaid ride times, sees SotS*
Me: Thank you, sweet sweet boards.  For you have delivered unto this man and his wife a perfect weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

Sorry guys Orlando City Lions is playing. Go Purple!!!



Music City Mama said:


> I should remember this since I was there, but what time did a Conversation with Mark Hamill start last year -- 4:15? It was right after SotS, right? Just trying to get an idea if that's what time they'll do the Frank Oz show this year. I've got to figure out if I'll do BtF/Rebels on Friday and Frank Oz on Sunday or vice-versa.


I believe it was around 3pm because SotS that weekend was at 4:45pm



CinderElsa said:


> Same here.  Planning to arrive early because I definitely don't want to miss the pre-show.


I really don't think there's a bad view seat. But you could line up 30 min before the earliest time on your fp. I'm just thinking that since you have a fp you will get in for sure you don't need to be any more time in the sun waiting


----------



## yulilin3

DisHeels said:


> I thought weekend 5 dates were 60+ days away so you couldn't get FP's yet?  Or am I missing something?


weekend V schedule of shows is not even out yet.


----------



## DisHeels

yulilin3 said:


> weekend V schedule of shows is not even out yet.


Ok that's just my newb coming out.  Our FP+ doesn't become active until 04/12.  Just making sure the FP for SWW shows aren't something separate that I could go ahead and get "if" they become available.


----------



## KKBDisMom

princessanj said:


> We have a chocolate lab name Leia!!!


We have a Charcoal Lab named Mara


----------



## Fire14

Any ideas if I can be in area to take picture of DH getting Celeb autograph. I have no personal interest in getting an autograph and if I had my way I'd be checking into a hotel on dark side of Hollywood.


----------



## ZachnElli

What time would you line up for SOTS for stand by? Some of my family don't want to give up the TSMM fastpass!


----------



## disneygrandma

Needing some help please!!  When I left home today, this thread was on pg 260, and it's now on 281.  I see where celebrities were announced, so I'll need to get in to MDE for FP+.  Was anything announced for FtF, or something similar?  Any new experiences announced or bookable right now?  Sorry, but I don't want to take the time to read thru 21 pgs.  I scanned quickly over pg 1, and I didn't notice anything.  But with all of the excitement, I might have missed it.  Gotta figure out what shows, etc.

Hoping someone here will update me by giving me the short version of what I missed.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Cluelyss

disneygrandma said:


> Needing some help please!!  When I left home today, this thread was on pg 260, and it's now on 281.  I see where celebrities were announced, so I'll need to get in to MDE for FP+.  Was anything announced for FtF, or something similar?  Any new experiences announced or bookable right now?  Sorry, but I don't want to take the time to read thru 21 pgs.  I scanned quickly over pg 1, and I didn't notice anything.  But with all of the excitement, I might have missed it.  Gotta figure out what shows, etc.
> 
> Hoping someone here will update me by giving me the short version of what I missed.  Thanks so much!


Celebs and show times for first 4 weekends announced (all on page 1 and FPs bookable now). VIP released to general public. No FtF released yet, but we DO know that it, or something similar, will be coming back. Stay tuned.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> Ewok's tale is at 5:15pm so it will come out at 5:45pm, you'll have time to make it to dinner. Depending on how fast you eat you could make it to Obi Wan. Ewok's tale without a fp will be about an hour wait...Obi wan only about 30 to 20 minutes


I know the venue is different this year but do you think it's possible for one person to be in line for the show (thinking ewok's tale) and then two other members join closer to time to go in if we don't have FP+?  Especially if it's not shaded.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> I know the venue is different this year but do you think it's possible for one person to be in line for the show (thinking ewok's tale) and then two other members join closer to time to go in if we don't have FP+?  Especially if it's not shaded.


not sure how they will manage the lines. But this was done with no problem when the shows were at Premiere.


----------



## disneygrandma

Thanks for the quick reply.  We currently have VIP for May 29th.  It's possible we might change it for a FtF pkg, or similar.  Just waiting to find out more.  However, right now, I don't know what to do about our FP's.  If we stay with the VIP, I believe we have special seating for the 1st 2 shows, and then a FP for the 3rd.  We would be on our own for the 4th.  The problem is, I don't know if that FP would now be for My Short Story, or for Obi Wan.  When I went in to change our current Tier 1 FP, Obi Wan was not even an option.  The shows listed were: Rebels, Stars of the Saga, and My Short Story.  Maybe it's because another FP is conflicting with the time?  Also, what if I want to change some of our 7 FP's, and not all of them?  How do I go about that?

Is Rebels the same as Behind the Force?

What shows would be most interesting to 3 boys ages 8, 12 & 13?  (and a 10 yr old girl and her Mom)

For those of you who have VIP, did anyone talk to them today about which show our FP would be for?

Thanks so much.  I'm really panicking here.  I didn't think that any of this would end up being  announced today & I'm totally unprepared now as to what to do.  I tried calling the VIP line, but had to leave a msg.  

Looking for any & all help & suggestions I can get for what I should do right now.  Thanks!


----------



## Brandiwlf

Ewok's tale is at 5:15pm so it will come out at 5:45pm, you'll have time to make it to dinner. Depending on how fast you eat you could make it to Obi Wan. Ewok's tale without a fp will be about an hour wait...Obi wan only about 30 to 20 minutes


Is it possible to sneak in the back if the Theater late if you don't care about your seats for something like obi won or will it be totally full?


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.  We currently have VIP for May 29th.  It's possible we might change it for a FtF pkg, or similar.  Just waiting to find out more.  However, right now, I don't know what to do about our FP's.  If we stay with the VIP, I believe we have special seating for the 1st 2 shows, and then a FP for the 3rd.  We would be on our own for the 4th.  The problem is, I don't know if that FP would now be for My Short Story, or for Obi Wan.  When I went in to change our current Tier 1 FP, Obi Wan was not even an option.  The shows listed were: Rebels, Stars of the Saga, and My Short Story.  Maybe it's because another FP is conflicting with the time?  Also, what if I want to change some of our 7 FP's, and not all of them?  How do I go about that?
> 
> Is Rebels the same as Behind the Force?
> 
> What shows would be most interesting to 3 boys ages 8, 12 & 13?  (and a 10 yr old girl and her Mom)
> 
> For those of you who have VIP, did anyone talk to them today about which show our FP would be for?
> 
> Thanks so much.  I'm really panicking here.  I didn't think that any of this would end up being  announced today & I'm totally unprepared now as to what to do.  I tried calling the VIP line, but had to leave a msg.
> 
> Looking for any & all help & suggestions I can get for what I should do right now.  Thanks!


If any fp that you have now are conflicting with Showtimes they won't show up.
Rebels is the same as BtF and would be the most interesting for kids
The show that you'll get fp to is Obi Wan and beyond or at least that's what was told from the beginning


----------



## msmama

I think I have 5 FPs each for Indiana Jones over 2 weekends now. Good news us I have a lot of other fun stuff too!!  

I can't decide if I should FP Obi Wan and beyond again or Rebels week 2 ( we have VIP week 1). I have a feeling my son is going to like Obi wan a lot but it would also be cool to see Hera.  While I love the awesome female rebels I think my 7 year old would rather see zeb or Ezra voices. 

I got an Ewoks tale for me!  I was obsessed with the movie Willow as a kid!!


----------



## disneygrandma

OK, husband said we should stay with VIP, and plan our FP's accordingly.  I need to know then how to get my FP for Obi Wan & Beyond.  That's assuming that the FP we get from VIP will be for My Short Story, which would be the 3rd show.

Currently, our FP's are GMR (4:00 - 5:00), ToT (5:15 - 6:15), and ST (6:15 - 7:15).  As I said, when I went to change GMR, our Tier 1, to Obi Wan....it wasn't an option, however, the other shows were.  Could it be that Obi Wan is no longer available for May 29?  Or is my ST FP causing the problem?  ST it Tier 2, so if I change that experience, it would only bring up Tier 2 choices...correct?

I just don't know how to proceed with this whole FP+ thing.  I wanted to see if Obi Wan was available for 1 of us, but can't figure out how to change for 1 person, instead of all 7 of us.   Now I'm wishing I hadn't made any FP choices for the day.  I think I read not to cancel them, because there is an IT issue about being able to select new ones without IT stepping in to help.  

What should I do?


----------



## Smschmiesing

Love this thread!  So super helpful!

Is the motorcade shown on a big screen somewhere? Or is it just the welcome show?  Given the limitations of my group (kids stamina and parental patience), I don't think we'll be able do the1 hr plus wait to watch on the route (we are going Friday of weekend 5).  That said, I think the kids would like  the parade.   If it is shown on a screen, any recommendation on somewhere to watch it form?  May pick up food and watch, if we can.

And, though I am not an AP, for what it's worth, I do think all the AP are getting a bit of a bum deal with the release of the shows outside the 30 day window.  I can think of several ways that Disney could have done it that would  have been more equitable and respectful of their APs.  Maybe not completely fair (which we all know life isn't), but better.


----------



## Cluelyss

disneygrandma said:


> OK, husband said we should stay with VIP, and plan our FP's accordingly.  I need to know then how to get my FP for Obi Wan & Beyond.  That's assuming that the FP we get from VIP will be for My Short Story, which would be the 3rd show.
> 
> Currently, our FP's are GMR (4:00 - 5:00), ToT (5:15 - 6:15), and ST (6:15 - 7:15).  As I said, when I went to change GMR, our Tier 1, to Obi Wan....it wasn't an option, however, the other shows were.  Could it be that Obi Wan is no longer available for May 29?  Or is my ST FP causing the problem?  ST it Tier 2, so if I change that experience, it would only bring up Tier 2 choices...correct?
> 
> I just don't know how to proceed with this whole FP+ thing.  I wanted to see if Obi Wan was available for 1 of us, but can't figure out how to change for 1 person, instead of all 7 of us.   Now I'm wishing I hadn't made any FP choices for the day.  I think I read not to cancel them, because there is an IT issue about being able to select new ones without IT stepping in to help.
> 
> What should I do?


Just go into the "make new FP selection" option and basically start over for that day. Then you should be able to see everything.


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> OK, husband said we should stay with VIP, and plan our FP's accordingly.  I need to know then how to get my FP for Obi Wan & Beyond.  That's assuming that the FP we get from VIP will be for My Short Story, which would be the 3rd show.
> 
> Currently, our FP's are GMR (4:00 - 5:00), ToT (5:15 - 6:15), and ST (6:15 - 7:15).  As I said, when I went to change GMR, our Tier 1, to Obi Wan....it wasn't an option, however, the other shows were.  Could it be that Obi Wan is no longer available for May 29?  Or is my ST FP causing the problem?  ST it Tier 2, so if I change that experience, it would only bring up Tier 2 choices...correct?
> 
> I just don't know how to proceed with this whole FP+ thing.  I wanted to see if Obi Wan was available for 1 of us, but can't figure out how to change for 1 person, instead of all 7 of us.   Now I'm wishing I hadn't made any FP choices for the day.  I think I read not to cancel them, because there is an IT issue about being able to select new ones without IT stepping in to help.
> 
> What should I do?


Just to make sure try calling the VIP line to see which fp you are getting. From what I understand you are getting a fp thru VIP for Obi Wan so you would need to book your own for My SHort Story. Since you right now hold a fp for Tot and ST for the showtimes it will not show on it.
Move the fp for Tot and ST around so they don't conflict with the showtimes and the shows should appear. Then with your Tier 1 book My Short Story. 
Again I believe you get Obi Wan fp thru the VIP tour but you should double check with them



Smschmiesing said:


> Love this thread!  So super helpful!
> 
> Is the motorcade shown on a big screen somewhere? Or is it just the welcome show?  Given the limitations of my group (kids stamina and parental patience), I don't think we'll be able do the1 hr plus wait to watch on the route (we are going Friday of weekend 5).  That said, I think the kids would like  the parade.   If it is shown on a screen, any recommendation on somewhere to watch it form?  May pick up food and watch, if we can.
> 
> And, though I am not an AP, for what it's worth, I do think all the AP are getting a bit of a bum deal with the release of the shows outside the 30 day window.  I can think of several ways that Disney could have done it that would  have been more equitable and respectful of their APs.  Maybe not completely fair (which we all know life isn't), but better.


Last year the motorcade was shown on the jumbotron of the old AIE theater new Hyperion Theater. If you don't mind just watching it on the screen you can try and grab a table and benches from Min and Bills the screen is right in front.


----------



## Cad0587

When, oh when, will they announce the Feel the Force Premium Package! Where do you think they will announce it first, Disney Parks Blog? Anyone know around when they announced it last year?


----------



## yulilin3

Fire14 said:


> Any ideas if I can be in area to take picture of DH getting Celeb autograph. I have no personal interest in getting an autograph and if I had my way I'd be checking into a hotel on dark side of Hollywood.


I didn't forget about your question, the truth is that I'm not sure of the answer
With the celebs now being indoors there's less space so I'm thinking they will only allow the person holding a fp and having a wristband inside. That being said there have always been CM that take my camera and snap plenty of pictures of the whole process. So you'll still have pictures of the experience.
No way to know for sure until that first Friday


----------



## yulilin3

Cad0587 said:


> When, oh when, will they announce the Feel the Force Premium Package! Where do you think they will announce it first, Disney Parks Blog? Anyone know around when they announced it last year?


last year it was announced April 23 but this year it'll come sooner, maybe as soon as next week.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Just go into the "make new FP selection" option and basically start over for that day. Then you should be able to see everything.


This is a good idea also @disneygrandma just cancel all the fp for the day and start over.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

disneygrandma said:


> OK, husband said we should stay with VIP, and plan our FP's accordingly.  I need to know then how to get my FP for Obi Wan & Beyond.  That's assuming that the FP we get from VIP will be for My Short Story, which would be the 3rd show.
> 
> Currently, our FP's are GMR (4:00 - 5:00), ToT (5:15 - 6:15), and ST (6:15 - 7:15).  As I said, when I went to change GMR, our Tier 1, to Obi Wan....it wasn't an option, however, the other shows were.  Could it be that Obi Wan is no longer available for May 29?  Or is my ST FP causing the problem?  ST it Tier 2, so if I change that experience, it would only bring up Tier 2 choices...correct?
> 
> I just don't know how to proceed with this whole FP+ thing.  I wanted to see if Obi Wan was available for 1 of us, but can't figure out how to change for 1 person, instead of all 7 of us.   Now I'm wishing I hadn't made any FP choices for the day.  I think I read not to cancel them, because there is an IT issue about being able to select new ones without IT stepping in to help.
> 
> What should I do?



I'm not certain what issues are reported on canceling FP's but a few hours ago I did just that and had no problems.  I went in and cancelled, went to book a different day and then came back and rebooked for the day I had cancelled.


----------



## Smschmiesing

yulilin3 said:


> Just to make sure try calling the VIP line to see which fp you are getting. From what I understand you are getting a fp thru VIP for Obi Wan so you would need to book your own for My SHort Story. Since you right now hold a fp for Tot and ST for the showtimes it will not show on it.
> Move the fp for Tot and ST around so they don't conflict with the showtimes and the shows should appear. Then with your Tier 1 book My Short Story.
> Again I believe you get Obi Wan fp thru the VIP tour but you should double check with them
> 
> 
> Last year the motorcade was shown on the jumbotron of the old AIE theater new Hyperion Theater. If you don't mind just watching it on the screen you can try and grab a table and benches from Min and Bills the screen is right in front.


Thanks!


----------



## disneygrandma

Thanks for the info about how to go in & select "New FP" instead of "change FP" which is what I was trying to do.  So I was able to change things.  However, I don't know if our VIP FP is for Obi Wan, or "the 3rd show", which if that goes in order, would be My Short Story.  I wish I could have talked to someone at VIP, but I had to leave a msg.  So currently, I have Obi Wan for the Tier 1 FP.  If it turns out that our FP is specifically for Obi Wan, then I'll need to try & change it to My Short Story.  

***Has anyone doing the VIP talked to them about which specific show the FP is for?  If it's the 3rd show of the day, or specifically for Obi Wan, which would actually be the 4th show?***

Thanks again for everyone's help.  This has been so hard trying to figure out what to do without having all of the info at once.   Vacations are not suppose to be this stressful!


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> Thanks for the info about how to go in & select "New FP" instead of "change FP" which is what I was trying to do.  So I was able to change things.  However, I don't know if our VIP FP is for Obi Wan, or "the 3rd show", which if that goes in order, would be My Short Story.  I wish I could have talked to someone at VIP, but I had to leave a msg.  So currently, I have Obi Wan for the Tier 1 FP.  If it turns out that our FP is specifically for Obi Wan, then I'll need to try & change it to My Short Story.
> 
> ***Has anyone doing the VIP talked to them about which specific show the FP is for?  If it's the 3rd show of the day, or specifically for Obi Wan, which would actually be the 4th show?***
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's help.  This has been so hard trying to figure out what to do without having all of the info at once.   Vacations are not suppose to be this stressful!


I don't think anyone talked to VIP today about it. When they say 3rd show it's not the order of the shows but from the main core of shows: Behind the Force Rebels, Stars of the Saga and Obi Wan and Beyond.
Just my advice grab the Ewok's Tale fp better, this show is very popular and will be out of fp sooner than Obi Wan.
You really don't even need a fp for Obi Wan because it's very easy t get in even with a 20 minute line on standby but Ewok's Tale has a very long line so I would grab that as a fp until you get confirmation from VIP


----------



## coluk003

BobaFettFan said:


> Me:  *reads about FP selection* OMG I GOTTA BOOK
> -Website shows zero SotS FP available-
> Me:  IT'S ONLY BEEN ON THE BOARD FOR 4 HOURS!  HOW DID I MISS MY WINDOW!?
> -reads someone's comment about how you can't see events if a tier2 fp is in the way-
> *adjusts little mermaid ride times, sees SotS*
> Me: Thank you, sweet sweet boards.  For you have delivered unto this man and his wife a perfect weekend.



if it was my post i do accept galactic credits


----------



## Buddyex

managed to snag FP for Stars Of The Saga on Friday 15th, hopefully we can do Standby for the other shows


----------



## Buddyex

is it just me, or has My Disney Experience site just gone down?


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> If you don't have a fp for Visit to the Maul you need to line up an hour before.
> You could send your husband and son early for the Jeremy fp and then you can come in later



I did change my FP so we have one for visit to the Maul. Was just curious if I had time for ToT afterwards and if so what time? Would a FP window starting around 6 work?

Yes, I think I will probably have DH & DS drive over and I can bus over the littles prior to opening and meet up with them.  No autograph FP's for us probably, but I can survive.  Sometimes you gotta take one for the team!


----------



## disneygrandma

Yulilin, I took your advice and went with the Ewok's Tale for our FP.  Hopefully, I hear back from VIP in the am, but I'm worried since it's Sat.  I don't know if they staff that line on the week-end.  I looked at the 1st page here, and clicked on the link about VIP to see what it said.  It mentioned to call the WDW Tour line, so I did.  Well, true to what we've come to expect, the Tour line had no idea what I was talking about.  They said they won't start booking the SW tour until next week, and she didn't even have the info on it.  I told her it's on the website now, and she came back that I must be looking at last year's info because this year's info isn't available yet.  I read her the dates, and she put me on hold to check the website.  When she came back, I was told that even though it's on the website, they still aren't booking it, and there's no way I could have done it already.......and she still doesn't have any info.  Unbelievable!!  (not to mention frustrating)


----------



## AThrillingChase

Ninja Mom said:


> I am quite sure that my heart stopped when I read this.
> as in Booooooooooop..... nada, nothing, zilch.
> 
> Then I came to my senses and booked Stars Of The Saga for Friday May 15th, Rebels for Sat. May 16th and Obi Wan and Beyond w/JAT on Sunday May 17th. Add to that Breakfast on Monday at 9:15 am at Sci Fi and I am set!
> 
> ~NM



NM I think you are stealing my life. Or, at least copying my SWW.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

With SW REBELS not being brand new and unknown this year, do you think think the line will be relatively long?  We grabbed FP for this one day since DS7 loves SWR but may rethink it and go with Ewok's tale.  Not sure?  We have SotS on Friday and BtF on Saturday.  We were thinking of doing Ewok as standby on Saturday.


----------



## MomBird

Tltorrez said:


> :-(
> 
> Do I even want to ask about the likelihood of getting FP+ for SOTS 30 days out?


I can't even see SOTS there for me in my 60 days window (3rd and 4th SWWs) I am just getting back home and trying to catch up but are only the first couple of weekends available so far?


----------



## Buddyex

bit confused, according to the Disparks blog:  

*“Star Wars: Rebels”* – Relive the adventurous twists and turns of the first exciting season of the Disney XDseries “_Star Wars_: Rebels,” in an all-new show with _Star Wars_ Weekends host James Arnold Taylor and a special guest from the show’s voice cast … along with a few surprises!
but the photo on the fastpass page it looked more like it was a meet n' greet with Exra, Chopper and Sabine


----------



## MomBird

MomBird said:


> I can't even see SOTS there for me in my 60 days window (3rd and 4th SWWs) I am just getting back home and trying to catch up but are only the first couple of weekends available so far?



Okay, whew, I got it. User error.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

When were the dates announced for this year? I have a friend who is planning next year and she is worried since she has to book her room(DVC) in June. She is looking at May 13/14/15


----------



## mesaboy2

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> When were the dates announced for this year? I have a friend who is planning next year and she is worried since she has to book her room(DVC) in June. She is looking at May 13/14/15



According to the OP, December 3.


----------



## coluk003

ok i cant find it and the search here  wheres the whole write up with whole VIP stuff and price?


----------



## hydrotony

yulilin3 said:


> nothing has been announced for weekend 5 yet. I'm thinking they are still ironing the details on A Conversation with Frank Oz.



A Conversation with Mark Hamill was at 3:00 PM which then caused all the other shows to have different times on his weekend. Expect weekend V show times to be different than the first 4 weekends.


----------



## hydrotony

yulilin3 said:


> not sure how they will manage the lines. But this was done with no problem when the shows were at Premiere.



Yeah, they had a CM with a counter who asked how many in your party so the real total could be estimated.


----------



## Itinkso

coluk003 said:


> ok i cant find it and the search here  wheres the whole write up with whole VIP stuff and price?


Here's info yulilin has posted:


yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend-vip/
> _Price per person is $399 plus tax and theme park admission
> Annual Pass Holders, Disney Vacation Club Members and Disney Rewards Visa Cards Holders will receive our first ever 15% discount on theUltimate Day at Star Wars Weekends
> Max people per VIP group is 40_


----------



## coluk003

Itinkso said:


> Here's info yulilin has posted:


yeah sorry not that link. there was a whole write up of what as included, if i send that to the person they wont see everything it has.

Someone typed out the whole thing somewhere in here


----------



## katrina1122

Why is An Ewoks tale, Visit to the Maul showing closed for refurbishement for fp+ for weekend 1?
And is FtF package out yet? Thanks again all!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

1) Because neither Warwick Davis nor Ray Park will be present on Weekend 1.

2) not yet.


----------



## katrina1122

Will we still be able to shop the Maul?


----------



## julluvsdisney

HELP!! I have no idea what fast pass I should get! We are going weekend 3. I have my 13 year old Star Wars fan and my 7 year old that is just getting into Star Wars . What would be the best to grab that would keep them both interested ! Also when is the best time to go to the maul? I don't mind waiting in line but the 7 year old can gets restless at times so I'd like to go at the shortest time. TIA! This thread is the best!!!


----------



## Laura C

@coluk003 we booked the VIP packages from page 150 on this thread here's what yulilin wrote and other people added as we booked and got more info, hope it helps.


yulilin3 said:


> I'm updating the first post to include the info on the VIP package
> * Ultimate Day at SWW VIP Package call 407 934-7973 to book
> 7 days cancellation policy
> Tour starts at 7am
> Upgraded Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby  with hot items
> Early VIP Access to Darth’s Mall
> Private meet and greet with Darth Vader after shopping
> Guaranteed Access to Jedi Training Academy for the little Padawan’s in your party
> Private VIP Viewing of the Legends of the Force Motorcade
> Table Service Lunch at a Hollywood Studios Restaurant most likely Mama Melrose
> Access to some FastPass Attractions including Star Tours and Toy Story Mania during your VIP Tour
> VIP Seating for Behind the Force and Stars of the Saga
> FP to Obi Wan and Beyond
> Access to the VIP Dessert Party
> Access to semi-private location with great views for the Summon the Force grand celebration featuring the Star Wars characters and Symphony in the Stars fireworks(joining with people from Feel the Force package)
> Price per person is $399 plus tax and theme park admission
> Annual Pass Holders, Disney Vacation Club Members and Disney Rewards Visa Cards Holders will receive our first ever 15% discount on the Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends *
> _*Max people per VIP group is 40*_


----------



## lovethattink

julluvsdisney said:


> HELP!! I have no idea what fast pass I should get! We are going weekend 3. I have my 13 year old Star Wars fan and my 7 year old that is just getting into Star Wars . What would be the best to grab that would keep them both interested ! Also when is the best time to go to the maul? I don't mind waiting in line but the 7 year old can gets restless at times so I'd like to go at the shortest time. TIA! This thread is the best!!!



What do they like best about the Star Wars universe?  Star Wars or Rebels? 

Except for the preshow, SotS is more dry. It's a question answer thing for 30 minutes. My son is a huge star wars fan and he was 8 before he stopped asking if it was soon over. Does your 7 year old like talk shows? 

Behind the Force explores how the actors' voices get matched to the Animation.  It starts out with question answer then moves on to a demonstration including members of the audience.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Random. But I've always wondered does James Arnold Taylor stay in Orlando the whole 5 weeks? Disney puts him up in a home at Golden Oakes? Or does he fly back each weekend? I can't imagine he stays in town the whole time. Same thing with guest who come mutiple weekends, do they fly back and forth during the week?

Always been curious about that


----------



## peterb

mesaboy2 said:


> I am pages behind, so missed this earlier.
> 
> I am showing MK closing at 1:00a Eastern on 4/5, please let me know the source of your info and I'll look it up and verify.  Otherwise, the purple link in my signature should answer your question.  I think it will be 1:00a ET your night.


i apologise. i was looking at saturday april 4th as the date i can call but it is sunday. tks..peter


----------



## db99

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Random. But I've always wondered does James Arnold Taylor stay in Orlando the whole 5 weeks? Disney puts him up in a home at Golden Oakes? Or does he fly back each weekend? I can't imagine he stays in town the whole time. Same thing with guest who come mutiple weekends, do they fly back and forth during the week?
> 
> Always been curious about that



He said in a recent interview that he and his family stay the whole time at WDW.  He has recording equipment set up if he has to do voice work while he is there.  Sounds like a good gig to me!


----------



## ConnieB

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Random. But I've always wondered does James Arnold Taylor stay in Orlando the whole 5 weeks? Disney puts him up in a home at Golden Oakes? Or does he fly back each weekend? I can't imagine he stays in town the whole time. Same thing with guest who come mutiple weekends, do they fly back and forth during the week?
> 
> Always been curious about that



Last year, (or maybe the year before) he showed how he had created a soundbooth in his hotel closet....

EDITED:  Ok, it was last year, here is the video:


----------



## mesaboy2

peterb said:


> i apologise. i was looking at saturday april 4th as the date i can call but it is sunday. tks..peter



As far as I can tell, MK has regular closures at 1:00a ET for another week.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> With SW REBELS not being brand new and unknown this year, do you think think the line will be relatively long?  We grabbed FP for this one day since DS7 loves SWR but may rethink it and go with Ewok's tale.  Not sure?  We have SotS on Friday and BtF on Saturday.  We were thinking of doing Ewok as standby on Saturday.


BtfRebels will definitely be more popular this year but still Ewok's tale will be even more still. For BtFRebels I would say a 45 min wait in standby should be enough.



Buddyex said:


> bit confused, according to the Disparks blog:
> 
> *“Star Wars: Rebels”* – Relive the adventurous twists and turns of the first exciting season of the Disney XDseries “_Star Wars_: Rebels,” in an all-new show with _Star Wars_ Weekends host James Arnold Taylor and a special guest from the show’s voice cast … along with a few surprises!
> but the photo on the fastpass page it looked more like it was a meet n' greet with Exra, Chopper and Sabine


They are just showing a promo pictures from last year. During BtF last year Sabine, Ezra and Chopper made an appearance at the end of each show so they might do that again this year. It's still going to be BtFRebels the show



katrina1122 said:


> Will we still be able to shop the Maul?


I'm confused about this question...can you elaborate


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> I believe it was around 3pm because SotS that weekend was at 4:45pm



Thank you for refreshing my memory.


----------



## lovethattink

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Random. But I've always wondered does James Arnold Taylor stay in Orlando the whole 5 weeks? Disney puts him up in a home at Golden Oakes? Or does he fly back each weekend? I can't imagine he stays in town the whole time. Same thing with guest who come mutiple weekends, do they fly back and forth during the week?
> 
> Always been curious about that



Last year, at one of the first shows, we sat with his wife and daughter. I had asked them if they were flying back and forth and they said they were staying all 5 weeks. He does his work while at Disney.

Warwick Davis was spotted at the pool by several fans.


----------



## rstamm

How are you guys getting FP for shows for the 4th weekend?????????????
I am on the phone now and she said you have to wait 60 days before you arrive.
I am arriving June 6 so I have to wait till April 7 to book all the FP will be gone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovethattink

rstamm said:


> How are you guys getting FP for shows for the 4th weekend?????????????
> I am on the phone now and she said you have to wait 60 days before you arrive.
> I am arriving June 6 so I have to wait till April 7 to book all the FP will be gone!!!!!!!!!!!



I can choose FP+ up to June 8th


----------



## jtowntoflorida

rstamm said:


> How are you guys getting FP for shows for the 4th weekend?????????????
> I am on the phone now and she said you have to wait 60 days before you arrive.
> I am arriving June 6 so I have to wait till April 7 to book all the FP will be gone!!!!!!!!!!!



If people are coming earlier in the weekend, weekend IV will be available to book for them because of the +10. We're arriving June 5 so we can book tomorrow.  That's just the way +10 works...it benefits people with longer stays more.

I wouldn't worry about FP+s for the shows being sold out when your window opens.  This is a very diehard pack of SWW fans but not necessarily representative of all guests.


----------



## rstamm

Last year everyone had the same chance at the shows this year they are doing it different and the 4th and 5th weekend will depend your arrival.
I think this is unfair and I doubt there will any left in 3 days for me.


----------



## cvjpirate

Now that I have re read page one, I see that I need to arrive by 4 am to see Ray Park. I am driving straight to Disney on Saturday 06/13 to be there Sunday 06/14, can't get there before then as my DD graduates on 06/13 and this trip is what she wanted for her present. Do you believe I could get there a little later and still get FP for Ray and if so what do you believe is the latest? (thinking your going to say 4 am)


----------



## lovethattink

rstamm said:


> Last year everyone had the same chance at the shows this year they are doing it different and the 4th and 5th weekend will depend your arrival.
> I think this is unfair and I doubt there will any left in 3 days for me.



There will be plenty left in 3 days. It's the AP and offsite vacationers that may run into problems.



cvjpirate said:


> Now that I have re read page one, I see that I need to arrive by 4 am to see Ray Park. I am driving straight to Disney on Saturday 06/13 to be there Sunday 06/14, can't get there before then as my DD graduates on 06/13 and this trip is what she wanted for her present. Do you believe I could get there a little later and still get FP for Ray and if so what do you believe is the latest? (thinking your going to say 4 am)



When we left the park after fireworks, people already had their "camp" set up. There were people and lawn chairs already in the lines. My husband left the room around 2am to get in line and he was near the front anyway.


----------



## lovethattink

I posted on the Frozen thread, but also a heads up here in case anyone was looking for the Frozen sing-along in June. It is definitely going dark at the beginning of June. It was showing as Closed for Refurbishment on Selected Day for June 1, 6, 7, 8 when I was booking FP+ for SWW.


----------



## HCinKC

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> We will be there the first weekend when Flower and Garden is still going on at Epcot. We just want to see the topiaries. Will they still be there Monday or do we need to cut into SWW to see them? TIA



I was wondering about this, too. We are planning to do dinner & stroll the WS Saturday night before IllumiNations, but that is only a few hours. Our actual Epcot day is Monday. Disney is SO slow on construction and what not...but they are probably lightning fast at removing F&G. 



katrina1122 said:


> Will we still be able to shop the Maul?



I think you are confusing the show "Visit to the Maul" with the shopping venue Darth's Maul? The show will only run when Ray Park is there which, IIRC, is weekend 4. The shopping area will be open all weekends.


----------



## lovethattink

HCinKC said:


> I was wondering about this, too. We are planning to do dinner & stroll the WS Saturday night before IllumiNations, but that is only a few hours. Our actual Epcot day is Monday. Disney is SO slow on construction and what not...but they are probably lightning fast at removing F&G.



I'm trying to remember. The booths will all be closed. I can't remember when we went back after the festival. I just remember saying to dh how plain Epcot looked without all the topiaries everywhere.


----------



## k9muttlover

Ok.  I was at SWW for an evening last year and will make it for one day this year as well.  We fly in on the 24th so our time is limited.  Is SotS worth seeing other than the Stormtrooper pre-show?  We will literally have to go straight to the park to make it and is sounds like the pre-show is really the best part.  *I* am the Star Wars fan in the house so I'm sure it'll be fun for me, but the talk show part may not be that thrilling for my husband?


----------



## RetlawYensid71

Is anyone else as impressed as I am with just how much Shawn Slater actually responds and answers questions on the parks blog? Has anyone ever met him in person? Seems like a nice guy!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Re: F&G topiaries, at least some will be up. Some of them are actually up for most of the year, the ones around world showcase. But over time I believe they lose some of the luster and little details here and there so they aren't as exciting. For example, peter pan on top of the shop in the UK and Bambi are technically for the event.


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> Now that I have re read page one, I see that I need to arrive by 4 am to see Ray Park. I am driving straight to Disney on Saturday 06/13 to be there Sunday 06/14, can't get there before then as my DD graduates on 06/13 and this trip is what she wanted for her present. Do you believe I could get there a little later and still get FP for Ray and if so what do you believe is the latest? (thinking your going to say 4 am)


Based on previous years and if he is once again only doing one signing then you have to get there before 4am. I know @The Sunrise Student will also shed her story on this. There's always the possibility that you might get a fp if you arrive after 4 but you could face a huge dissapointment getting there that early and then not being able to meet him. Also he is very chatty so he doesn't really have a lot of time for standby people.



HCinKC said:


> *I was wondering about this, too. We are planning to do dinner & stroll the WS Saturday night before IllumiNations, but that is only a few hours. Our actual Epcot day is Monday. Disney is SO slow on construction and what not...but they are probably lightning fast at removing F&G. *
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are confusing the show "Visit to the Maul" with the shopping venue Darth's Maul? The show will only run when Ray Park is there which, IIRC, is weekend 4. The shopping area will be open all weekends.


If I'm remembering correctly they take everything down the night of the last day. The next day it's just regular Epcot.




k9muttlover said:


> Ok.  I was at SWW for an evening last year and will make it for one day this year as well.  We fly in on the 24th so our time is limited.  Is SotS worth seeing other than the Stormtrooper pre-show?  We will literally have to go straight to the park to make it and is sounds like the pre-show is really the best part.  *I* am the Star Wars fan in the house so I'm sure it'll be fun for me, but the talk show part may not be that thrilling for my husband?


I love SotS. The actors/actresses always have fun/interesting ancedotes about their time filming and JAT does an awesome job asking interesting questions and doing funny things with the guests.



RetlawYensid71 said:


> Is anyone else as impressed as I am with just how much Shawn Slater actually responds and answers questions on the parks blog? Has anyone ever met him in person? Seems like a nice guy!


First of all  Second of all love your username. I haven't met Shawn Slater but he does look like a cool guy. Maybe if we see him around the park we can let him know we appreciate his work on the DPB.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Re: F&G topiaries, at least some will be up. Some of them are actually up for most of the year, the ones around world showcase. But over time I believe they lose some of the luster and little details here and there so they aren't as exciting. For example, peter pan on top of the shop in the UK and Bambi are technically for the event.


Not sure I've seen any topiaries from F&G staying up all year :/


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure I've seen any topiaries from F&G staying up all year :/



I've seen the ones around world showcase for years, Snow white, bambi, tick tock croc, were up in October and still in February. My theory is they just replace them every year during the fest so that is when they are at their brightest and the more colorful details are still alive. The larger topiaries in future world are a different story.


----------



## yulilin3

And for anyone wondering Shawn Slater just answered that the entire celebrity list is out. So no other celebrities will be added to the list


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> I've seen the ones around world showcase for years, Snow white, bambi, tick tock croc, were up in October and still in February. My theory is they just replace them every year during the fest so that is when they are at their brightest and the more colorful details are still alive. The larger topiaries in future world are a different story.


I seriously don't remember seeing any of those during times when it's not F&G but I go to the parks a lot so maybe I'm just not paying attention


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AThrillingChase said:


> I've seen the ones around world showcase for years, Snow white, bambi, tick tock croc, were up in October and still in February. My theory is they just replace them every year during the fest so that is when they are at their brightest and the more colorful details are still alive. The larger topiaries in future world are a different story.


Ditto this. Some get moved around as well, but many are fixtures around world showcase. Less "full" or colorful, maybe, but around for sure...


----------



## disneygrandma

I was just reading the DPB, and noticed that when someone asked about FP+ for parade viewing, it was reported that none would be available for that.  It also says that there will be Premium Packages, but no details.  Maybe this was discussed yesterday, but since I was gone all day I missed out on several pages of this thread.  Also on the DPB, it talks about other surprise guests that will be at the Rebels show.  Overall, there's a lot of hinting of other things yet to be announced.

I've not rec'd any call back from VIP concerning which show the FP for sure will be for.  I tried calling the TOUR line today to ask them again, but wait time was over 30+, so I hung up.

Today is my only day that I can do our taxes, so I really need to set this SWW stuff aside........but I'm not having much luck with that.  Also, tomorrow night (midnight central) is my FP opening time for the next portion of our split stay, which will include MK, AK, and 1 more day at either HS or EP.  So I will also need to figure all that out.  After that part of our WDW stay, we're going to US & IoA, staying on property.  So all we need to plan on is getting to HP during the 1 hr early time each day.  2 1/2 days of Express Pass, and really no other plans to make.  What a difference!


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> I was just reading the DPB, and noticed that when someone asked about FP+ for parade viewing, it was reported that none would be available for that.  It also says that there will be Premium Packages, but no details.  Maybe this was discussed yesterday, but since I was gone all day I missed out on several pages of this thread.  Also on the DPB, it talks about other surprise guests that will be at the Rebels show.  Overall, there's a lot of hinting of other things yet to be announced.
> 
> I've not rec'd any call back from VIP concerning which show the FP for sure will be for.  I tried calling the TOUR line today to ask them again, but wait time was over 30+, so I hung up.
> 
> Today is my only day that I can do our taxes, so I really need to set this SWW stuff aside........but I'm not having much luck with that.  Also, tomorrow night (midnight central) is my FP opening time for the next portion of our split stay, which will include MK, AK, and 1 more day at either HS or EP.  So I will also need to figure all that out.  After that part of our WDW stay, we're going to US & IoA, staying on property.  So all we need to plan on is getting to HP during the 1 hr early time each day.  2 1/2 days of Express Pass, and really no other plans to make.  What a difference!


Yeah he said that there will be a Premium Package but no details were offered on that. There has never been fp+ offered for the SWW parade so that stayed the same.
Surprise guests for Behind the Force Rebels is probably going to be Sabine, Ezra and Chopper showing up at the end like they did last year. The full celeb list is out so no more people will be added to that
You'll love the HP areas at Universal Orlando. My son actually works as entertainment escort for Celestina Warbeck and the Beedle the Bard shows at Diagon Alley


----------



## Tltorrez

AThrillingChase said:


> I've seen the ones around world showcase for years, Snow white, bambi, tick tock croc, were up in October and still in February. My theory is they just replace them every year during the fest so that is when they are at their brightest and the more colorful details are still alive. The larger topiaries in future world are a different story.



I have pics with Bambi in December one year. They were randomly set up in FW, actually.


----------



## yulilin3

See how much I notice things that are NOT SWW


----------



## delvalle13

This is the list for the Disney Parks Blog.  Ashely Eckstein is the host for the mind challenge. She is also listed on this site as being at SWW on this weekend, does anyone know if she is going to be doing autographs this weekend?
*
Weekend III (May 29 – 31)*


*Warwick Davis*: Wald, Wicket W. Warrick (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_; _Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_)
*Daniel Logan*: Boba Fett (_Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_; _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_)
*Steve Blum*: Zeb Orrelios (_Star Wars Rebels_)


----------



## AThrillingChase

They should just build a death star topiary and be done with it!

Better than having the fantasia one at both HS and EP at the same time!! That one actually annoyed me a little lol.


----------



## lovethattink

In one of the comments on the blog, it mentions May the 4th. Doesn't sound like anything special happening?


----------



## lovethattink

delvalle13 said:


> This is the list for the Disney Parks Blog.  Ashely Eckstein is the host for the mind challenge. She is also listed on this site as being at SWW on this weekend, does anyone know if she is going to be doing autographs this weekend?
> *
> Weekend III (May 29 – 31)*
> 
> 
> *Warwick Davis*: Wald, Wicket W. Warrick (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_; _Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_)
> *Daniel Logan*: Boba Fett (_Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_; _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_)
> *Steve Blum*: Zeb Orrelios (_Star Wars Rebels_)



Ashley is hosting Family Padawan Mind Challenge each day, so that means she will be there. My guess is Her Universe signing.


----------



## yulilin3

delvalle13 said:


> This is the list for the Disney Parks Blog.  Ashely Eckstein is the host for the mind challenge. She is also listed on this site as being at SWW on this weekend, does anyone know if she is going to be doing autographs this weekend?
> *
> Weekend III (May 29 – 31)*
> 
> 
> *Warwick Davis*: Wald, Wicket W. Warrick (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_; _Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_)
> *Daniel Logan*: Boba Fett (_Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_; _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_)
> *Steve Blum*: Zeb Orrelios (_Star Wars Rebels_)


Ashley will be there every weekend because she's doing Padawan Mind Challenge Family Edition every day
Now, and this are just rumors and speculations, Freddy Prince Jr. was supposed to be here for weekend 4 and he backed out. So they are having Ashley fill in as guest for Behind the Force Rebels. That's why she's only listed on one weekend.
Now we don't know if she's signing autographs every weekend. She does sign at Her Universe booth inside Darth's Mall but that's only for people buying her merchandise there.


----------



## slaveone

Ignore what was written here. 
This is not the post you were looking for.


----------



## Skywise

slaveone said:


> Ignore what was written here.
> This is not the post you were looking for.



I know what you posted last summer!


----------



## Laura C

yulilin3 said:


> Now, and this are just rumors and speculations, Freddy Prince Jr. was supposed to be here for weekend 4 and he backed out.


Freddy Prince Jr. just replied to someone on his Twitter asking about SWW and he has said he's def not coming, such a shame, and he also commented on someone asking what the chances of coming to a sci-fi convention in the uk and he said its a long shot


----------



## lovethattink

He'll be at the Anaheim Convention...


----------



## Skywise

Laura C said:


> Freddy Prince Jr. just replied to someone on his Twitter asking about SWW and he has said he's def not coming, such a shame, and he also commented on someone asking what the chances of coming to a sci-fi convention in the uk and he said its a long shot



I was just googling around and came across an article that says he just underwent spinal surgery this past winter.  It's possible he's still recovering from that.  (From his twitter feed he's proud of his work on Star Wars Rebels so I don't think he's snobbing the fanbase.)


----------



## coluk003

lovethattink said:


> He'll be at the Anaheim Convention...



Yes but not signing anything.


----------



## coluk003

Skywise said:


> I was just googling around and came across an article that says he just underwent spinal surgery this past winter.  It's possible he's still recovering from that.  (From his twitter feed he's proud of his work on Star Wars Rebels so I don't think he's snobbing the fanbase.)



I have a differing opinion but neither of us will ever know for sure.


----------



## Cynister

Ok, I've just read through 30 pages catching up on what I missed from not checking this board yesterday. *phew* Man do I have questions now. Would someone please be able to help explain?
1. Is there definitely no dessert party included with the VIP tour now, or are we expecting there might be another update on it later? If no party with VIP, is the feeling that there would be a dessert party, but you'd have to buy it separately?
2. Are FPs only available for SW shows in addition to the regular rides & shows or are there FPs also available for autograph sessions?
3. Does the list of the VIP tour mean you go on 3 rides? https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend-vip/
4. Are the shows included in the VIP tour still up in the air or are they just being vague on the list by only mentioning 1?
5. Is the Padawan Mind Challenge good or just 'eh'? Is this usually in big demand?
6. When I go into my FPs already scheduled & hit "Change Selection" I don't see any option for SW shows, how do I know what is available before I give up what I already have?

Thanks!


----------



## RetlawYensid71

First of all  Second of all love your username. I haven't met Shawn Slater but he does look like a cool guy. Maybe if we see him around the park we can let him know we appreciate his work on the DPB. [/QUOTE]

Thanks! I've been a long-time reader, just usually found most of my questions already asked/answered by others. Never met Shawn, either. Thought I saw him once, but not sure. Met Steven Miller and Jennifer Fickley-Baker at a blog meet-up. He seemed nice. She was, well... distant.


----------



## MomBird

Cynister said:


> 6. When I go into my FPs already scheduled & hit "Change Selection" I don't see any option for SW shows, how do I know what is available before I give up what I already have?



#6) I didn't see them at first either under Change Selection and had to try a few times. After logging off and back on, I saw them and they were listed as "Events." (There were only 3 listed when I changed mine yesterday.)


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Ok, I've just read through 30 pages catching up on what I missed from not checking this board yesterday. *phew* Man do I have questions now. Would someone please be able to help explain?
> 1. Is there definitely no dessert party included with the VIP tour now, or are we expecting there might be another update on it later? If no party with VIP, is the feeling that there would be a dessert party, but you'd have to buy it separately?
> 2. Are FPs only available for SW shows in addition to the regular rides & shows or are there FPs also available for autograph sessions?
> 3. Does the list of the VIP tour mean you go on 3 rides? https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend-vip/
> 4. Are the shows included in the VIP tour still up in the air or are they just being vague on the list by only mentioning 1?
> 5. Is the Padawan Mind Challenge good or just 'eh'? Is this usually in big demand?
> 6. When I go into my FPs already scheduled & hit "Change Selection" I don't see any option for SW shows, how do I know what is available before I give up what I already have?
> 
> Thanks!


1.- Shawn Slater said that a Premium Package will be announced "soon" the general feeling is that the VIP package will include a dessert party but it just hasn't been announced
2.- FP+ for SWW shows, regular shows and attractions at DHS. FP for celebrity autograph will be done like always (check first post it's completely up to date)
3.- Yes, the VIP guide escorts you into ST, TSMM and Tot or RnRC
4.- The VIP Guide will escort you into seating for BtFRebels and SotS and will give you a fp for Obi Wan and Beyond
5.- Not huge demand for PMC. Kids that are very much into SW love the trivia game.
6.- People have had more success just cancelling all, but you can move your Tier 1 fp around and put it on a later time that doesn't conflict with the SW shows and you should be able to see them. All SWW shows are Tier 1 so you can only choose 1 of them a day
Again first post is up to date


----------



## MomBird

yulilin3 said:


> 6.- People have had more success just cancelling all, but you can move your Tier 1 fp around and put it on a later time that doesn't conflict with the SW shows and you should be able to see them. All SWW shows are Tier 1 so you can only choose 1 of them a day
> Again first post is up to date



Yes, great point - you have to select a Tier 1 option in order for the shows to appear b/c you can't exchange a Tier 2 for a show.


----------



## yulilin3

RetlawYensid71 said:


> First of all  Second of all love your username. I haven't met Shawn Slater but he does look like a cool guy. Maybe if we see him around the park we can let him know we appreciate his work on the DPB.



Thanks! I've been a long-time reader, just usually found most of my questions already asked/answered by others. Never met Shawn, either. Thought I saw him once, but not sure. Met Steven Miller and Jennifer Fickley-Baker at a blog meet-up. He seemed nice. She was, well... distant. [/QUOTE]
I've met Steven Miller and Gary Buchanan (he's no longer on the DPB) and both of them were very nice


----------



## Fire14

yulilin3 said:


> I didn't forget about your question, the truth is that I'm not sure of the answer
> With the celebs now being indoors there's less space so I'm thinking they will only allow the person holding a fp and having a wristband inside. That being said there have always been CM that take my camera and snap plenty of pictures of the whole process. So you'll still have pictures of the experience.
> No way to know for sure until that first Friday



Totally understand. I'll just go check into a hotel on dark side of Hollywood and tell the guys I'm not getting dragged into your mess. I'll see you at Dinner. WE are going first weekend and they will probably do their Autogragh tat Fri.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> I love SotS. The actors/actresses always have fun/interesting ancedotes about their time filming and JAT does an awesome job asking interesting questions and doing funny things with the guests.



I agree!

SOTS last year with Peter Mahew and Ahmed Best:


----------



## yulilin3

Yep. I loved Ahmed Best, he was so funny and we were there the same day!!


----------



## wdhinn89

Just want to make sure I told my son the right thing.  We are going on May 16th, I have FP+ for SotS and we will see Ian Mcdiarmid at this show.  Please tell me I told him correctly because now he is really excited.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Thank you to everyone who sent me happy vibes as of late... the pixie dust paid off!

It is OFFICIAL, my BF and I have be officially approved to march for the mouse! We will be in the SWW parade!

Due to technical difficulties however I have not been able to choose my march date, BUT my BF has... and I hope to join him on that date as well. He is signed up for the 1st Saturday of SWW.

I'll keep you all posted when everything is set up!

THANK YOU AGAIN for your warm wishes and pixie dust. This is a dream come true for me!

Next year, we will be bringing on the armor


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> Just want to make sure I told my son the right thing.  We are going on May 16th, I have FP+ for SotS and we will see Ian Mcdiarmid at this show.  Please tell me I told him correctly because now he is really excited.


Yes, and Amy Allen (Aayla Secura on SW)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> Thank you to everyone who sent me happy vibes as of late... the pixie dust paid off!
> 
> It is OFFICIAL, my BF and I have be officially approved to march for the mouse! We will be in the SWW parade!
> 
> Due to technical difficulties however I have not been able to choose my march date, BUT my BF has... and I hope to join him on that date as well. He is signed up for the 1st Saturday of SWW.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted when everything is set up!
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN for your warm wishes and pixie dust. This is a dream come true for me!
> 
> Next year, we will be bringing on the armor




OMG we'll be there the 1st Sat of SWW!!!  How cool!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## yulilin3

@The Sunrise Student


----------



## wdhinn89

yulilin3 said:


> Yes, and Amy Allen (Aayla Secura on SW)
> View attachment 86160



Thank you so much!!  I got nervous for a minute.


----------



## disneygrandma

OK, just spoke with VIP.  I was able to get a few answers, but I was told that some things are not finalized yet.  He said I would receive an email 10-14 days out from our tour with the itinerary.  I explained I was worried about what FP's to book, and he said that during the tour, they would take care of everything.  However, if I wanted to book additional FP's, he said the best time to do that would be between 4 & 7.  I asked specifically about which show I should FP, and he was surprised that the shows were available for FP already.  His understanding was that they were suppose to be released on Monday.  I also got the impression that there might be an additional show or something else happening that hasn't yet been announced.

I feel that this guy's hands are really tied.  I know he wants to be helpful, but I don't think they are giving him all of the information, or else he's being told not to release any of it yet.  A really nice guy.  Here's what I did get though, which is sort of general, and he kept stressing that things could change.

We meet around 7 for orientation, and go to Darth's Maul for shopping.  Afterwards, to breakfast.  Then we do 2 or 3 attractions, which would probably be TSMM & ST, and then either RnRC or ToT, which would depend on timing.  Then we go to our private parade viewing area, probably across the street from where the FtF/VIP viewing area was last yr.  After the parade, to lunch at MM.  We would spend the afternoons doing shows.  We would be escorted to our seats for the 1st 2 shows of the day.  IF there is time between those 1st 2 shows, we might be able to do 1 attraction, either RnRC or ToT.  IF we did one in the morning, then we would do the other one now.  IF we didn't do either in the morning, then we would now do one of them, and again, only if there is time.  We would be given a FP for the 3rd show.  If there is more than 3 shows, then our FP would be for which ever show came 3rd.  If we wanted to see the last show, then we would have to get our own FP for it.  (So in my case, that would mean to FP Obi Wan.)  Sometime around 8:00 to 8:30 (not determined yet, and of course, subject to change) we would be allowed in to the dessert party and viewing of the show & fireworks.  The dessert party will be shared with the Premium Pkg people.  I was also told that if I chose to go to the last show(Obi Wan), it might mean getting in to the dessert party late.  Again, he stressed that nothing was firm yet, and everything subject to change.

He also said that there should be something out on Monday concerning more SWW details.  I told him that the Disney website said to call the Tour line to book this VIP tour, but the tour line told me last night that they were not yet booking it, and were not going to do so until next week.  He said that's correct.  So it kind of sounds like the FP's for shows, and the announcement of the SWW VIP tour were suppose to be done next week, and not yesterday.  So there might or might not be additional info on Monday.

As it stands, I have my Tier 1 FP for Ewok's Tale, My Short Story.  But according to the VIP line, that's the FP they will give me, the 3rd show of the day.  So it sounds like I should change again, and go back to our FP for Obi Wan.  According to what I've read, a FP for Obi Wan might not even be necessary.  Last night I thought everything was all figured out, but here I go again.  If I give up our Ewok's FP, and then it turns out that our VIP FP is actually for Obi Wan, then I'm pretty sure I won't be able to get the FP back.  Oh what to do!  Plus it sound like with 4 shows, we won't get anything else done during the day before the dessert party.  Any advice?  Anyone?


----------



## Ninja Mom

The Sunrise Student said:


> Thank you to everyone who sent me happy vibes as of late... the pixie dust paid off!
> 
> It is OFFICIAL, my BF and I have be officially approved to march for the mouse! We will be in the SWW parade!
> 
> Due to technical difficulties however I have not been able to choose my march date, BUT my BF has... and I hope to join him on that date as well. He is signed up for the 1st Saturday of SWW.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted when everything is set up!
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN for your warm wishes and pixie dust. This is a dream come true for me!
> 
> Next year, we will be bringing on the armor



That is so awesome! 

  Congratulations!!  

It just adds another level of Excitement for us to look forward to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	










~NM


----------



## yulilin3

4 shows in one day is a lot. You'll basically watch the show, get out, maybe go to the restrooms, get a snack and go into the next show. I seriously would keep you Ewok's fp, it is very popular. Obi Wan will be easier to get because people around 7pm are either getting dinner or grabbing spots for the fireworks show. Just my opinion
Thanks for sharing all the info.


----------



## yulilin3

Ok gang heading out for the afternoon, probably won't be able to connect until tomorrow. I hope all the plans are taking shape 
MTFBWY


----------



## Tltorrez

Fireworks question - I plan to take the easyWDW advice and watch the fireworks from further back. I'm not going to try to get close to the stage. And I'm headed to F! right after.

Where should I plan to stand? And when should I get there? (Weekend 1)

Thanks.


----------



## chwtom

I have a 7pm reservation for Hollywood and Vine for the dinner plus fantastic package on Sunday May 24. If you would like to try to coordinate picking it up, PM me.


----------



## Revf

Going to be at Hollywood studios on May 31 for sww.

Does anyone know if they will still have any of the limited edition magic bands left by then? Or do these sell out fairly quickly?


----------



## Itinkso

Tltorrez said:


> Where should I plan to stand? And when should I get there? (Weekend 1)


Yulilin's Echo Lake/Min and Bill's suggestion is excellent because it is less crowded there than on Hollywood Blvd. 

If you want Hollywood Blvd., choose a taped off crosswalk area and "toe-up" to the crosswalk and no one will be in front of you. You'd have to be there at least an hour before the stage & fireworks show.

You'll have plenty of time to get to Fant from wherever you watch the fireworks.


----------



## coluk003

Revf said:


> Going to be at Hollywood studios on May 31 for sww.
> 
> Does anyone know if they will still have any of the limited edition magic bands left by then? Or do these sell out fairly quickly?



Hoping they have more but I think last year they ran out pretty quickly.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Galactic breakfast available Monday 5/18 at 10:40 for at least 3. Lost a member of our party and just picked one up for 2 instead but it was the same time so no chance to warn anyone!


----------



## Music City Mama

For those of you with a Publix nearby, they're selling Jell-O Jigglers mold kits (contains 2 mold trays and 4 boxes of Jell-O - 2 blue/2 red) for just $3.00! The molds have Yoda, Chewie, R2-D2, C-3P0, Stormtrooper and Darth Vader. I couldn't find the exact product online, but below is an example of an image I found of 4 of the 6 molds:


----------



## coluk003

Music City Mama said:


> For those of you with a Publix nearby, they're selling Jell-O Jigglers mold kits (contains 2 mold trays and 4 boxes of Jell-O - 2 blue/2 red) for just $3.00! The molds have Yoda, Chewie, R2-D2, C-3P0, Stormtrooper and Darth Vader. I couldn't find the exact product online, but below is an example of an image I found of 4 of the 6 molds:
> 
> View attachment 86206



Ok since i dont live in Fl or a place that has a publix anyone care to ship


----------



## Itinkso

coluk003 said:


> Ok since i dont live in Fl or a place that has a publix anyone care to ship


Coluk: you can find it on Amazon.


----------



## lovethattink

Music City Mama said:


> For those of you with a Publix nearby, they're selling Jell-O Jigglers mold kits (contains 2 mold trays and 4 boxes of Jell-O - 2 blue/2 red) for just $3.00! The molds have Yoda, Chewie, R2-D2, C-3P0, Stormtrooper and Darth Vader. I couldn't find the exact product online, but below is an example of an image I found of 4 of the 6 molds:
> 
> View attachment 86206



We have those molds! Got them at Walmart.


----------



## slaveone

lovethattink said:


> We have those molds! Got them at Walmart.


Also got them and they make wicked good jello shots. Jedi Mind Tricks eat your heart out.


----------



## coluk003

Itinkso said:


> Coluk: you can find it on Amazon. View attachment 86229




not for 15, ill suffer without but thank you lol


----------



## AThrillingChase

slaveone said:


> Also got them and they make wicked good jello shots. Jedi Mind Tricks eat your heart out.



I didn't want to be the first to say it!!


----------



## mexxican

Well I couldn't find the Stormtrooper bunny at my area Targets/Walmart for my DS' basket, but I did grab an 8-book Star Wars Rebels box set for $15 during a last minute trip to Costco. I'll see if they are worth it after he opens his basket, but for $15 I couldn't pass it up


----------



## slaveone

I find myself liking Rebels a little more with each watching. I may go see the show just because of that. 
I also was useless in my hunt for Stormtrooper bunnies.


----------



## BobaFettFan

Rebels is the most 'star wars' spirited thing since episode 6. I really dig it.


----------



## newenglandjess

I just want to say thanks to all of you for all of the great tips as usual  We will be there for 1 day the first weekend and maybe 1 day for the second  I have read every page  and most of my questions have been asked even before I knew I had them  I do have a question maybe I just missed it but can anyone tell me how long I should plan on the parade lasting? Not sure when I should plan our next fp+


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

slaveone said:


> I find myself liking Rebels a little more with each watching. I may go see the show just because of that.
> I also was useless in my hunt for Stormtrooper bunnies.


no stormtrooper bunnies at our Wal-Mart either.  DH works there - I had him check for them daily.  We did get a Yoda popcorn bucket!


----------



## jane2073

yulilin3 said:


> Yep. I loved Ahmed Best, he was so funny and we were there the same day!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 86157 View attachment 86158


 
I loved getting to see him!  He was so funny.  I did not find Jar Jar as awful as everyone made him out to be.



The Sunrise Student said:


> Thank you to everyone who sent me happy vibes as of late... the pixie dust paid off!
> 
> It is OFFICIAL, my BF and I have be officially approved to march for the mouse! We will be in the SWW parade!
> 
> Due to technical difficulties however I have not been able to choose my march date, BUT my BF has... and I hope to join him on that date as well. He is signed up for the 1st Saturday of SWW.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted when everything is set up!
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN for your warm wishes and pixie dust. This is a dream come true for me!
> 
> Next year, we will be bringing on the armor



That is awesome!  We are planning on being there that day and will look for you!


----------



## Itinkso

coluk003 said:


> not for 15, ill suffer without but thank you lol


Okay, I'm off to FL a week from tomorrow. If I find the kit, I'll let you know... $14 did you say??  

Actually, DD is in a Walmart near the Champions Gate area... she's checking the jello aisle.


----------



## JayLeeJay

I need some feedback regarding my timing and I am sure the wonderful people here can help. I have a 12:30pm d-tech reservation for my boyfriend. Do you think we will have any problems getting to the reservation from the motorcade? Will we have to wait in line to get in to Darth's Mall (that is where it is at, right?) if it is crowded? I'm hopeful we will be able to do the Feel the Force package if they have it this year. Do you think we'll make the 12:30 reservation or should I try to move it back? If I should move it, what time would you recommend? We have FPs for Stars of the Saga that day but nothing between the motorcade and the show other than d-tech. 

Also, my boyfriend is the only one doing the d-tech experience but will I be able to watch?

Help is much appreciated!


----------



## Candleshoe

BobaFettFan said:


> Rebels is the most 'star wars' spirited thing since episode 6. I really dig it.



What are you guys referring to when you say 'Rebels'?


----------



## mexxican

Candleshoe said:


> What are you guys referring to when you say 'Rebels'?


Star Wars Rebels is the new animated series from Disney that airs on Disney XD.  It takes place between episodes 3 & 4. It has cameos from OT characters like Vader, tarkin, Lando, and the droids


----------



## Itinkso

JayLeeJay said:


> I need some feedback regarding my timing and I am sure the wonderful people here can help. I have a 12:30pm d-tech reservation for my boyfriend. Do you think we will have any problems getting to the reservation from the motorcade? Will we have to wait in line to get in to Darth's Mall (that is where it is at, right?) if it is crowded? I'm hopeful we will be able to do the Feel the Force package if they have it this year. Do you think we'll make the 12:30 reservation or should I try to move it back?!


You will have plenty of time to get to the D-tech timeslot. Have your confirmation info with you and you won't have to wait in line to enter the Mall.


----------



## coluk003

mexxican said:


> Star Wars Rebels is the new animated series from Disney that airs on Disney XD.  It takes place between episodes 3 & 4. It has cameos from OT characters like Vader, tarkin, Lando, and the droids



Check it out its a good show. You won't find anyone streaming it like Netflix, but got to the disney xd channel and if your cable had it you should be able to view them. I really liked it. I can't get through season one of the clone wars, but I really liked this . It's a mix of old story telling like episode 4.


----------



## lovingeire

Our Easter basket trip reveals are ready to go! Fingers crossed we can time it right to surprise them all at the same time!



Music City Mama said:


> For those of you with a Publix nearby, they're selling Jell-O Jigglers mold kits (contains 2 mold trays and 4 boxes of Jell-O - 2 blue/2 red) for just $3.00! The molds have Yoda, Chewie, R2-D2, C-3P0, Stormtrooper and Darth Vader. I couldn't find the exact product online, but below is an example of an image I found of 4 of the 6 molds:



I got the Jello mold at Winn Dixie! Going to break it out for a Stsr Wars movie night!



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> no stormtrooper bunnies at our Wal-Mart either.  DH works there - I had him check for them daily.  We did get a Yoda popcorn bucket!



Shoot, I meant to go back for a popcorn bucket today! Middle DH was with me when I saw them!

I asked about the Stormtrooper bunnies. They were in the seasonal food aisle at my stire, not the Easter section.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Cute @lovingeire! I love seeing the videos people take revealing their trip to the kids. It always gets me excited for my trip! But my favorite was where a little girl cried and told her family they weren't going lol.


----------



## Ninja Mom

Well... as long as we are sharing Easter baskets I'll show you my Husband's basket. The Easter Bunny put him on a diet.

 

~NM


----------



## hydrotony

delvalle13 said:


> This is the list for the Disney Parks Blog.  Ashely Eckstein is the host for the mind challenge. She is also listed on this site as being at SWW on this weekend, does anyone know if she is going to be doing autographs this weekend?
> *
> Weekend III (May 29 – 31)*
> 
> 
> *Warwick Davis*: Wald, Wicket W. Warrick (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_; _Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_)
> *Daniel Logan*: Boba Fett (_Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_; _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_)
> *Steve Blum*: Zeb Orrelios (_Star Wars Rebels_)



Ashley is at Darth's Mall ALOT signing Her Universe items. Never knew of a set schedule of when she is there.


----------



## mexxican

It's a mostly Minnie basket for my DD while my DS gets the Rebels storybook library and a Stormtrooper brush to go with his superhero basket


----------



## Koh1977

BrittneyMarie said:


> Could be anything, but fingers crossed!



Wasn't that posted on the 3rd?  SO...the Star Wars stars that were announced yesterday...?

ETA:  LOL.  Nevermind...I'm SO far behind on this thread!


----------



## BobaFettFan

lovingeire said:


> View attachment 86262
> 
> 
> Our Easter basket trip reveals are ready to go!



Sweet hat!


----------



## lovethattink

hydrotony said:


> Ashley is at Darth's Mall ALOT signing Her Universe items. Never knew of a set schedule of when she is there.



There was a set schedule.  It was in the SWW times guide.


----------



## msmama

Ok, now that the announcement excitement has died down a bit. I know normal weekend crowds are still at HS during SWW To work around, but, if we were to skip the parade, what would be the best thing to do during that time?  Also during shows if we are not watching?  Do character lines decrease during shows?  Would it be beneficial to just wait in a character line during the parade?  How long after the parade to the characters resume their meet and greets?


----------



## lovingeire

AThrillingChase said:


> Cute @lovingeire! I love seeing the videos people take revealing their trip to the kids. It always gets me excited for my trip! But my favorite was where a little girl cried and told her family they weren't going lol.



I've seen that one! So funny!



BobaFettFan said:


> Sweet hat!



Thanks! I stocked up when I was at Disney for Princess 1/2. My husband is totally jealous of the hat! I may have to get him one when we're back at Disney!

One of three kids is up! He hasn't it made it to the breakfast nook where baskets are, which I'm sure the teenager appreciates but it's killing me! I am so inpatient!


----------



## jane2073

My daughter's basket had R2D2 "eggs" we found at target.  They had a little money inside instead of candy because she is saving up to buy art work and such at MegaCon next weekend and SWWs.


----------



## lovethattink




----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> I find myself liking Rebels a little more with each watching. I may go see the show just because of that.
> I also was useless in my hunt for Stormtrooper bunnies.


Rebels started a bit meh for us but it has picked up nicely. Plus it has Sabine and I think she's the coolest character  (We love her so much my DD14 is cosplaying as her during SWW, costume almost done)



newenglandjess said:


> I just want to say thanks to all of you for all of the great tips as usual  We will be there for 1 day the first weekend and maybe 1 day for the second  I have read every page  and most of my questions have been asked even before I knew I had them  I do have a question maybe I just missed it but can anyone tell me how long I should plan on the parade lasting? Not sure when I should plan our next fp+


The parade and welcome show at the stage that follows is about 30 minutes long. So any fp+ after 11:30 is good



JayLeeJay said:


> I need some feedback regarding my timing and I am sure the wonderful people here can help. I have a 12:30pm d-tech reservation for my boyfriend. Do you think we will have any problems getting to the reservation from the motorcade? Will we have to wait in line to get in to Darth's Mall (that is where it is at, right?) if it is crowded? I'm hopeful we will be able to do the Feel the Force package if they have it this year. Do you think we'll make the 12:30 reservation or should I try to move it back? If I should move it, what time would you recommend? We have FPs for Stars of the Saga that day but nothing between the motorcade and the show other than d-tech.
> 
> Also, my boyfriend is the only one doing the d-tech experience but will I be able to watch?
> 
> Help is much appreciated!


The oarade is only 30 minutes so you'll have time and if there's a line you can go up to the CM and bypass it becasue you have a DTech reservation



hydrotony said:


> Ashley is at Darth's Mall ALOT signing Her Universe items. Never knew of a set schedule of when she is there.


Last year Ashley signed only when you bought items from Her Universe line inside Darth's Mall from 5pm to 6pm




msmama said:


> Ok, now that the announcement excitement has died down a bit. I know normal weekend crowds are still at HS during SWW To work around, but, if we were to skip the parade, what would be the best thing to do during that time?  Also during shows if we are not watching?  Do character lines decrease during shows?  Would it be beneficial to just wait in a character line during the parade?  How long after the parade to the characters resume their meet and greets?


The only character that has stayed meeting during the parade was Darth Vader. This year on the first Friday I'm actually going to meet him during this time period and see how long the wait is. All other characters stop meeting and resume about 30 minutes after the parade is done, so this year around 12 noon. 
Character lines don't really die down because of the shows. But, historically, in the late afternoon there's less of a wait for Darth Maul, Boba and Jango Fett and the Jedi COuncil.
Any characters on or around Streets of America get a boost of crowds each time Lights, Motor Action comes out so keep that in mind. 
Just remember that afternoons usually bring rain and all the characters that are outside have to leave so if there's a group of characters you really must meet try and get them in the morning


----------



## slaveone

All the baskets are super awesome. Hope all who celebrate it have a wonderful Easter. 
I am contemplating being productive today then I remembered it's a holiday. I make my fp+ tonight at 1am for the weekend  I am staying for weekend 4. I only wish I could make my weekend 2 and 3 fp too. Stupid discrimation against APs.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> All the baskets are super awesome. Hope all who celebrate it have a wonderful Easter.
> I am contemplating being productive today then I remembered it's a holiday. I make my fp+ tonight at 1am for the weekend I am staying for weekend 4. I only wish I could make my weekend 2 and 3 fp too. Stupid discrimation against APs.


I wrote an email to Disney Guest Relations and haven't heard back. I'll keep you posted. I seriously considered staying one night on weekend 1 at *** (the Fl resident rate is just $97) but I seriously don't have the money because we are in saving mode for my DD trip to NYC for her birthday in October.


----------



## mmafan

JayLeeJay said:


> I need some feedback regarding my timing and I am sure the wonderful people here can help. I have a 12:30pm d-tech reservation for my boyfriend. Do you think we will have any problems getting to the reservation from the motorcade? Will we have to wait in line to get in to Darth's Mall (that is where it is at, right?) if it is crowded? I'm hopeful we will be able to do the Feel the Force package if they have it this year. Do you think we'll make the 12:30 reservation or should I try to move it back? If I should move it, what time would you recommend? We have FPs for Stars of the Saga that day but nothing between the motorcade and the show other than d-tech.
> 
> Also, my boyfriend is the only one doing the d-tech experience but will I be able to watch?
> 
> Help is much appreciated!


you can watch and youll have time the motorcade is pretty quick mabey 30 min


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> I wrote an email to Disney Guest Relations and haven't heard back. I'll keep you posted. I seriously considered staying one night on weekend 1 at *** (the Fl resident rate is just $97) but I seriously don't have the money because we are in saving mode for my DD trip to NYC for her birthday in October.


I was contemplating a campsite for weekend 2 so I don't miss Warwick Davis' show again.


----------



## HCinKC

First, thanks for all of the off topic answers about F&G.  We'll just have to try and make time before Monday!



yulilin3 said:


> 5.- Not huge demand for PMC. Kids that are very much into SW love the trivia game.



ODS will love this, and we hope to sign him up. I am slightly confused based on comments here and videos on YouTube. Is it for kids or families? Or are there two versions?



Music City Mama said:


> For those of you with a Publix nearby, they're selling Jell-O Jigglers mold kits (contains 2 mold trays and 4 boxes of Jell-O - 2 blue/2 red) for just $3.00! The molds have Yoda, Chewie, R2-D2, C-3P0, Stormtrooper and Darth Vader. I couldn't find the exact product online, but below is an example of an image I found of 4 of the 6 molds:



I should have my MIL go. At least she would be getting something that is 1) SW related and 2) usable versus the random knick knack stuff she usually mails ODS.



coluk003 said:


> Check it out its a good show. You won't find anyone streaming it like Netflix, but got to the disney xd channel and if your cable had it you should be able to view them. I really liked it. I can't get through season one of the clone wars, but I really liked this . It's a mix of old story telling like episode 4.



Not all cable companies that have XD have the online access. Sadly, mine is one of them. Most of the large ones do (ie Time Warner, Cox, Verizon, Comcast, etc), but if you have a smaller one, you may be out of luck with the online/app viewing. However, XD is one of those channels that replays a lot, so you can probably set your DVR to all episodes and catch the whole season.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> First, thanks for all of the off topic answers about F&G.  We'll just have to try and make time before Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ODS will love this, and we hope to sign him up. I am slightly confused based on comments here and videos on YouTube. Is it for kids or families? Or are there two versions?
> 
> 
> 
> I should have my MIL go. At least she would be getting something that is 1) SW related and 2) usable versus the random knick knack stuff she usually mails ODS.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all cable companies that have XD have the online access. Sadly, mine is one of them. Most of the large ones do (ie Time Warner, Cox, Verizon, Comcast, etc), but if you have a smaller one, you may be out of luck with the online/app viewing. However, XD is one of those channels that replays a lot, so you can probably set your DVR to all episodes and catch the whole season.


There are 2 versions. The one that you sign up for at ABC Sound Studio (the old Sounds Dangerous) hosted by 2 "wacky intergalactic hosts" is the kids PMC. The PMC Family Version is hosted by Ashley Eckstein and the family is picked at random shortly before the show.


----------



## yulilin3

I was at DHS last night and went to the 2nd showing of F!. These pictures were taken 5 minutes before the show started. 2nd show is always better

 
Steamboat Willie and all the characters are waiting for you guys


----------



## Fire14

I know a few years ago I got in line for Fab 2 of whoever while parade was going on since 1. I couldn't get near parade and I wanted Darth Goofy since I'd missed him the last time I was there. 2. I figured the guys could find me.  I had about 30 min wait but line diff grew after parade let out.


----------



## slaveone

The getting in line during the parade is how I got Chewie with ewoks last year.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Whew! Y'all have been busy! I had a dismally long week at work, so I had 40+ pages (plus multiple Silk crashes on my Kindle Fire) to wade through, having to restrain myself from answering questions I knew the answer to since it was likely others had answered somewhere in those 40-some pages! 

Congrats to all who scored wanted rezzies, tours, and FP+! As a lowly AP holder, I'm also bummed we can't make FP+ selections in advance. Guessing most/all of the shows will be gone before I'm able to. But I'm looking forward to going this year, as always, regardless of whatever plans we may or may not have. 

And congrats to @The Sunrise Student for marching, how cool! Enjoy every minute, and I will be sending you cooling thoughts while you're in costume.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mimsy Borogove said:


> As a lowly AP holder, I'm also bummed we can't make FP+ selections in advance. Guessing most/all of the shows will be gone before I'm able to.


This really all depends on whether they release ALL FP+ slots for the shows now or hold some for the 30-day mark...

And I actually think that A LOT of people will pass up a Tier 1 FP+ for a show to hit TSMM or something else.  Not everyone going during this time is a SW nut like the rest of us here.  And even some of us SW nuts may not be that into the shows -- depending on interests, age of kids, etc.

They clearly want to make staying onsite a perk in this respect, which I think is a legitimate business position. Like ANYTHING a company does, not everyone will like it. JMHO.


----------



## ConnieB

k9muttlover said:


> Ok.  I was at SWW for an evening last year and will make it for one day this year as well.  We fly in on the 24th so our time is limited.  Is SotS worth seeing other than the Stormtrooper pre-show?  We will literally have to go straight to the park to make it and is sounds like the pre-show is really the best part.  *I* am the Star Wars fan in the house so I'm sure it'll be fun for me, but the talk show part may not be that thrilling for my husband?



SotS on the 24th will be with Warwick Davis and Silas Carson....so if you're fans of them, I think it would be worth making the effort to see.  It will be James Arnold Taylor talking with these two about their careers, the shows they have done, etc.   If you're not fans of them or your husband doesn't know/care who they are, then the pre-show is definitely fun, but I'm not sure I'd come just for it (especially if he's not a fan), but your mileage may differ.  

If you are interested and hubby is not, maybe make him a FP or two to do while you are in the show?


coluk003 said:


> Ok since i dont live in Fl or a place that has a publix anyone care to ship



We found them in Walmart....but not all the Walmarts in our area (Phoenix, AZ)


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> They clearly want to make staying onsite a perk in this respect, which I think is a legitimate business position. Like ANYTHING a company does, not everyone will like it. JMHO.



Totally agree, and I understand. We typically do stay on property at some point during SWW, so I'm just not accustomed to not having that perk! I'm spoiled...


----------



## wdhinn89

If I look on the ME app and go into MY Plans, it does not show SotS.  If I look at My Reservations, it does show SotS. Is this because it SotS is a show vs a ride?  Does everyone's My Plans show like this?


----------



## Music City Mama

coluk003 said:


> Ok since i dont live in Fl or a place that has a publix anyone care to ship



I don't pass by our Publix during the week, but if they're still there when I'm there next weekend, I'll be happy to pick you up a box (assuming they're still in stock).

Re: SW Rebels... It took us a while to warm up to it (we like Clone Wars better). My boys aren't really fans of Ezra (they think he's whiny, LOL), but they do want to go see Taylor Gray for the Rebels/BtF show. It has grown on us and we all thought the season finale was really good. One thing that bugs me is that when the show starts, they never do a "Previously on Star Wars Rebels..." to refresh your memory. That would be nice considering it sometimes didn't come on every week. I love Hera and Sabine.

Yuli, is there someone local that could split that value resort FL rate with you? Unfortunately, I think that's the only way you're going to get in before the 30 day mark. On the bright side, as MickeyMinnieMom stated above, not everyone is going to be jumping on these FPs. Also, doesn't the TotS have a little bit of a bigger capacity than the Premiere Theater?


----------



## yulilin3

Well they have been taking plenty of extra special things they used to have for AP. Years ago they had special events and perks only for AP. I got to meet Steve Davison (Imagineer behind the parades and Wishes). Met Dave Goezl (puppeteer and creator of Gonzo) we got behind the scenes tours at facilities in AK. Special viewing of movies before they came out...all of this has been non existent in the last 3 years.
I go to the parks every weekend and spend a lot of money there but they have been clearly taking away perks for us to give more perks to the people staying on site. I'm not saying that t his is bad but they should also think of us loyal AP who have been renewing for decades.
Anyways I'll wait and see what the answer is from Disney. I'm really interested in SotS for weekend 1 and A Conversation with Frank Oz for weekend 5


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> I don't pass by our Publix during the week, but if they're still there when I'm there next weekend, I'll be happy to pick you up a box (assuming they're still in stock).
> 
> Re: SW Rebels... It took us a while to warm up to it (we like Clone Wars better). My boys aren't really fans of Ezra (they think he's whiny, LOL), but they do want to go see Taylor Gray for the Rebels/BtF show. It has grown on us and we all thought the season finale was really good. One thing that bugs me is that when the show starts, they never do a "Previously on Star Wars Rebels..." to refresh your memory. That would be nice considering it sometimes didn't come on every week. I love Hera and Sabine.
> 
> *Yuli, is there someone local that could split that value resort FL rate with you? Unfortunately, I think that's the only way you're going to get in before the 30 day mark. On the bright side, as MickeyMinnieMom stated above, not everyone is going to be jumping on these FPs. Also, doesn't the TotS have a little bit of a bigger capacity than the Premiere Theater?*


I think that the majority if SWW fans are locals that go every weekend, and if there are any fp left it's going to be a crazy grab once the 30 day mark comes by. The theater has a bigger capacity because of the bleachers in the back. I don't mind waiting in line for an hour, that's how it was done before last year I just hope they set up the line by the F! theater queue, there are some trees there but if it rains it's going to suck.


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> I think that the majority if SWW fans are locals that go every weekend, and if there are any fp left it's going to be a crazy grab once the 30 day mark comes by. The theater has a bigger capacity because of the bleachers in the back. I don't mind waiting in line for an hour, that's how it was done before last year I just hope they set up the line by the F! theater queue, there are some trees there but if it rains it's going to suck.


That's why I just bought a Star Wars umbrella at Toys'R'Us. Shade and marginal rain protection in pint size star wars package.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> That's why I just bought a Star Wars umbrella at Toys'R'Us. Shade and marginal rain protection in pint size star wars package.


is it the R2D2 one? at which Toys'RUs?


----------



## BobaFettFan

I could see all of my selections on the app


----------



## bgg319

Anyone know what times characters stop meeting?  Our first day will be a partial.  Trying to decide between MK or getting some Star Wars meets in.  Thanks.


----------



## RedM94

Any thoughts on how long Warwick Davis's show is?  It never fails.  I have a 5:00 dinner reservatoin and can change to 6:00.


----------



## yulilin3

bgg319 said:


> Anyone know what times characters stop meeting?  Our first day will be a partial.  Trying to decide between MK or getting some Star Wars meets in.  Thanks.


last year the mayority stopped around 7:30pm. Some, like the Chipwoks stopped earlier, I think it was 5:30pm. Chewie and Vader stayed out longer
Read this report, toward the bottom are the character times it'll give you a better idea.
http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> Any thoughts on how long Warwick Davis's show is?  It never fails.  I have a 5:00 dinner reservatoin and can change to 6:00.


all SWW shows are 30 minutes in length


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> all SWW shows are 30 minutes in length



Awesome! I can move my ADR from 5 to 6 that night.  Thank you for the information.


----------



## slaveone

It was this one.
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=43551216&cp=&parentPage=search
I grabbed mine at Vineland Outlets Toys'R'Us express. But it shows the one at Florida Mall having it too.


----------



## coluk003

Nothing here to see


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> It was this one.
> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=43551216&cp=&parentPage=search
> I grabbed mine at Vineland Outlets Toys'R'Us express. But it shows the one at Florida Mall having it too.


thanks I'm ordering it online and picking it up later


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> It was this one.
> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=43551216&cp=&parentPage=search
> I grabbed mine at Vineland Outlets Toys'R'Us express. But it shows the one at Florida Mall having it too.


does it collapse or is it just one long stick?


----------



## coluk003

For some reason I can't quote . For the person that said their cable company doesn't stream the rebels show, what I meant was this. Go to the disneyxd site and look for SWR, look for the episodes and click on it. It will ask you what the name if your cable company is from a HUGE list. Select that and log in. Maybe that's what you meant but I wanted to make sure I made myself clear.


And to the aph, I understand your pain. It's all about money. Disney and there is data to support it, knows that the guest who comes in once or twice a year will spend way more money then the guest who comes once a week. Now this might not be you personally but on an average it's true. Now that being said I think they should give more perks to aph. I've never seen any announcements by wdw about aph offers, maybe there's a fb page I don't know about. Once every 4-6 months depending on the time of year dl does a movie showing or a meet and greet, and I think recently the park closed at 10but it was open to aph till 12 or 1 with a special fantasmic showing.  I was shocked they did this for them as dl is worse about giving things back then wdw.


----------



## inkedupmomma

So, does anyone know from prior years experience, if rides have shorter or longer wait times due to SWW? or are they about the same?


----------



## yulilin3

In my experience attractions have about the same about of wait times. Sometimes longer. If you're there at rope drop and don't have any character priorities you can do the big 3 (TSMM, RnRC and ToT) before 9:30am. After about 10am lines start to build all around the park


----------



## soniam

I apologize for not reading this entire thread. It's gotten rather long. I am not planning on going this year, but possibly next year or 2017. I did read the first post, but I still have a few questions.

1) VIP Tour: It looks like the VIP tour info was not released until 3/8. Is that true? I ask, because I always plan far in advance: ADRs at 180 days and FP+ t 60 days. I would think such a late announcement could make it difficult to plan. Do the meals included in the tour have characters?

2) Premium package - It looks like this years details have not yet been announced yet, right? What did the equivalent package include last year, and what was the price? How does this differ from this years VIP Tour?

3) Crowds - Are crowds pretty high/crazy at DHS during SWW weekends? How about week days during SWW? Are certain parts of DHS really busy and others pretty normal? Are the SWW events only held on the weekends (Fri, Sat, Sun)? We went to WDW for the first time in June 2012, which was during SWW. However, I think we only went to DHS during the week. DS was only 6, and it was our first visit. So, I wanted to avoid huge crowds. I don't remember it being any worse than other times during the summer or Spring Break. DS is 9 now and a seasoned WDW/DLR vet, so he could probably handle the crowds fine.

Sorry for all of the basic questions. I just wanted to get some info now, while things are being freshly planned for others. May the force be with everyone trying to get the ressies, FP+, and M&G that they want. Hope everyone has a great time. Thanks


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> all SWW shows are 30 minutes in length


Does the SotS pre-show take it to 45min tot? If so, what does that mean for the posted time of 3:15? Does the pre-show start at 3:00? Confused...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> In my experience attractions have about the same about of wait times. Sometimes longer. If you're there at rope drop and don't have any character priorities you can do the big 3 (TSMM, RnRC and ToT) before 9:30am. After about 10am lines start to build all around the park


ITA with one exception -- Star Tours is busier, isn't it?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> 1) VIP Tour: It looks like the VIP tour info was not released until 3/8. Is that true? I ask, because I always plan far in advance: ADRs at 180 days and FP+ t 60 days. I would think such a late announcement could make it difficult to plan. *Do the meals included in the tour have characters?*



My understanding is that the breakfast and lunch included in VIP do NOT include characters -- this is what I was told at booking.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I apologize for not reading this entire thread. It's gotten rather long. I am not planning on going this year, but possibly next year or 2017. I did read the first post, but I still have a few questions.
> 
> 1) VIP Tour: It looks like the VIP tour info was not released until 3/8. Is that true? I ask, because I always plan far in advance: ADRs at 180 days and FP+ t 60 days. I would think such a late announcement could make it difficult to plan. Do the meals included in the tour have characters?
> 
> 2) Premium package - It looks like this years details have not yet been announced yet, right? What did the equivalent package include last year, and what was the price? How does this differ from this years VIP Tour?
> 
> 3) Crowds - Are crowds pretty high/crazy at DHS during SWW weekends? How about week days during SWW? Are certain parts of DHS really busy and others pretty normal? Are the SWW events only held on the weekends (Fri, Sat, Sun)? We went to WDW for the first time in June 2012, which was during SWW. However, I think we only went to DHS during the week. DS was only 6, and it was our first visit. So, I wanted to avoid huge crowds. I don't remember it being any worse than other times during the summer or Spring Break. DS is 9 now and a seasoned WDW/DLR vet, so he could probably handle the crowds fine.
> 
> Sorry for all of the basic questions. I just wanted to get some info now, while things are being freshly planned for others. May the force be with everyone trying to get the ressies, FP+, and M&G that they want. Hope everyone has a great time. Thanks


1) VIP tour was offered, via email, to people who did it last year. A member of this thread did it last year and was kind enough to share the details with everyone. People started calling in March to the VIP number given and were able to book in advance. It was officially announced to everyone this past Friday.
2) Premium package has not been announced but per DPB it will be offered "soon" It included parade viewing area and dessert party with fireworks viewing. Last year it was $54 per adult but it's almost a fact that it'll be more expensive this year since last years Frozen Summer Fun package went all the way up to $70.
3)SWW events are only done in the weekends. DHS crowds during SWW is higher than normal. During the week it's usual crowds. It's about the same crowds as Spring Break 
On the first post there is an awesome review toward the beginning of the post, including a lot of pictures


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Does the SotS pre-show take it to 45min tot? If so, what does that mean for the posted time of 3:15? Does the pre-show start at 3:00? Confused...


Right. The preshow starts at 3:15pm The actual SotS starts at 3:30pm exiting at 4pm



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> ITA with one exception -- Star Tours is busier, isn't it?


ST is busier than usual, you are correct. I think the entire park is busier than usual.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Right. The preshow starts at 3:15pm The actual SotS starts at 3:30pm exiting at 4pm
> 
> 
> ST is busier than usual, you are correct. I think the entire park is busier than usual.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## R2D2

Has anyone heard any rumblings about whether there will be a DJ Lobot (or equivalent) dance party this year?


----------



## dinosaurgertie

Has anyone been gotten Fastpasses for the weekend of June 12 yet? I'm an AP and have a resort reservation. For some reason, I'm able to book fastpasses for regular attractions, like Toy Story Mania, through June 13 (as a side note, I thought this was odd, since it's more than 60 days out). Anyways, none of the SWW shows are even visible when booking fastpasses that weekend. I, too, apologize if this question has already been answered. Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

dinosaurgertie said:


> Has anyone been gotten Fastpasses for the weekend of June 12 yet? I'm an AP and have a resort reservation. For some reason, I'm able to book fastpasses for regular attractions, like Toy Story Mania, through June 13 (as a side note, I thought this was odd, since it's more than 60 days out). Anyways, none of the SWW shows are even visible when booking fastpasses that weekend. I, too, apologize if this question has already been answered. Thanks!



I have room booked, but our AP expires June 7th. Can't look til we renew.


----------



## missthatgator

dinosaurgertie said:


> Has anyone been gotten Fastpasses for the weekend of June 12 yet? I'm an AP and have a resort reservation. For some reason, I'm able to book fastpasses for regular attractions, like Toy Story Mania, through June 13 (as a side note, I thought this was odd, since it's more than 60 days out). Anyways, none of the SWW shows are even visible when booking fastpasses that weekend. I, too, apologize if this question has already been answered. Thanks!



Are you using the MDE app to check? I had the same problem when using the app but was able to see all the shows when I tried using a web browser instead. Hopefully that helps!

edited to add: You may also have trouble if you having a conflicting fastpass already booked for the same time


----------



## yulilin3

R2D2 said:


> Has anyone heard any rumblings about whether there will be a DJ Lobot (or equivalent) dance party this year?


DJ Lobot (AKA DJ Elliot) will be at Celebration and he's also said that he'll be at SWW



dinosaurgertie said:


> Has anyone been gotten Fastpasses for the weekend of June 12 yet? I'm an AP and have a resort reservation. For some reason, I'm able to book fastpasses for regular attractions, like Toy Story Mania, through June 13 (as a side note, I thought this was odd, since it's more than 60 days out). Anyways, none of the SWW shows are even visible when booking fastpasses that weekend. I, too, apologize if this question has already been answered. Thanks!


SWW schedule for the last weekend is not out yet. It's the only weekend we don't have a schedule.


----------



## dinosaurgertie

yulilin3 said:


> DJ Lobot (AKA DJ Elliot) will be at Celebration and he's also said that he'll be at SWW
> 
> 
> SWW schedule for the last weekend is not out yet. It's the only weekend we don't have a schedule.



Aha! Thanks, yulilin3! And thanks, lovethattink, for your offer to help!


----------



## chwtom

For annual pass holders who might not get fast passes for SWW: couldn't you book a dummy reservation at a resort, book your fast passes, then cancel once you are inside 30 days?


----------



## Itinkso

chwtom said:


> For annual pass holders who might not get fast passes for SWW: couldn't you book a dummy reservation at a resort, book your fast passes, then cancel once you are inside 30 days?


Yes, the Throwaway Room thread addresses this aspect of the benefits of onsite reservations that may, or may not, get canceled. A one-night room deposit is required.


----------



## hydrotony

lovethattink said:


> There was a set schedule.  It was in the SWW times guide.



I just meant that Ashley seemed to be there at times in addition to her official times. This year, she may be more restricted in the extra signing times. Last year the Padawan Mind Challenge was at 1:00, 2:15, 4:15 & 6:30pm and that takes up a lot of the day. If you can't find her the first 3 weekends, the 4th weekend is her "celebrity" weekend probably with FP signings.


----------



## coluk003

Yeah you as aph can do a room only to cover the dates. Then you can book all star sports for 29 days actually then get  the fps . I did this but only a day in advance so it wasnt advantageous really. I can see people  being upset about this because you are "cheating the system" so to speak. But ill be honest , the way I look at it I'm not the only one who has thought about it and done it.

Just remember if you do a room only make sure you cancel it outside of 5  days.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Do they have Photopass photographers taking pics kids in JTA on SWW days?


----------



## Itinkso

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Do they have Photopass photographers taking pics kids in JTA on SWW days?


Yes, there are Photopass photogs there on a daily basis. During SWW, there is a photog for the stage level kids and a 2nd photog for the ground level kids. Just make sure you pick up the correct Photopass card directly from the photog who is assigned to your kid's group.


----------



## slaveone

On the question about the umbrella folding up it does not collapse to backpack size but it is still very small because of being a child's umbrella. I'm going to just strap it to my bag with a couple of velcro straps.


----------



## soniam

Are people getting the days they wanted for the VIP Tours? I am curious how in demand they are. It would be disappointing to plan that you will do one and not get it. Thanks


----------



## coluk003

soniam said:


> Are people getting the days they wanted for the VIP Tours? I am curious how in demand they are. It would be disappointing to plan that you will do one and not get it. Thanks


Remember it's only 40 people per tour of 45 can't remember which. Best is just to call if you know when you want to call, call as soon as the line opens, probably 7am.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> Well they have been taking plenty of extra special things they used to have for AP. Years ago they had special events and perks only for AP. I got to meet Steve Davison (Imagineer behind the parades and Wishes). Met Dave Goezl (puppeteer and creator of Gonzo) we got behind the scenes tours at facilities in AK. Special viewing of movies before they came out...all of this has been non existent in the last 3 years.
> I go to the parks every weekend and spend a lot of money there but they have been clearly taking away perks for us to give more perks to the people staying on site. I'm not saying that t his is bad but they should also think of us loyal AP who have been renewing for decades.
> Anyways I'll wait and see what the answer is from Disney. I'm really interested in SotS for weekend 1 and A Conversation with Frank Oz for weekend 5



That's a bummer. I can see both sides of the coin. I am sure Disney has crunched the numbers and knows where the big bucks come in, but it sure is good CS to keep your loyals happy.



yulilin3 said:


> is it the R2D2 one? at which Toys'RUs?



I got the R2 one at the Disney Store on clearance for $7 a couple of weeks ago. Could have just been a local clearance though.



coluk003 said:


> For some reason I can't quote . For the person that said their cable company doesn't stream the rebels show, what I meant was this. Go to the disneyxd site and look for SWR, look for the episodes and click on it. It will ask you what the name if your cable company is from a HUGE list. Select that and log in. Maybe that's what you meant but I wanted to make sure I made myself clear.



That was me.  Yes, they do that same sign in thing on the website and the app. It is a sizable list, but our cable is not on it. I have contacted them, and they are "hoping" to be added. Shrug. They have not had HBO GO, etc either. Just not big enough I guess.


----------



## soniam

coluk003 said:


> Remember it's only 40 people per tour of 45 can't remember which. Best is just to call if you know when you want to call, call as soon as the line opens, probably 7am.



Thanks. Previous posts said 40, but that may just be per group/tour guide. They may have multiple tours per day of 40 people max each.

I'm not going this year We just went to Disney last month. I am starting the thought processes for next year or 2017. I was curious if people were getting choices that worked. It would be a bummer to book air, hotel, and ADRs 180+ days out, and then find out that the weekend you are there isn't available.  It would require a lot of rejiggering of plans. I guess you just have to plan for it both ways: doing or not doing the tour.


----------



## Cluelyss

soniam said:


> Thanks. Previous posts said 40, but that may just be per group/tour guide. They may have multiple tours per day of 40 people max each.
> 
> I'm not going this year We just went to Disney last month. I am starting the thought processes for next year or 2017. I was curious if people were getting choices that worked. It would be a bummer to book air, hotel, and ADRs 180+ days out, and then find out that the weekend you are there isn't available.  It would require a lot of rejiggering of plans. I guess you just have to plan for it both ways: doing or not doing the tour.


This is my first SWW trip and I am an uber-planner, but I am slowly learning that this is one event you can't really "plan" for. One great thing, though, is thanks to this thread I feel like I'm staying on top of the announcements and am one step ahead of the "general public." Yes, it would have been nice to know the celebrities before we picked our weekend, but it's going to be awesome regardless, and everyone here has been awesome in the planning process!


----------



## Monykalyn

HCinKC said:


> That was me.  Yes, they do that same sign in thing on the website and the app. It is a sizable list, but our cable is not on it. I have contacted them, and they are "hoping" to be added. Shrug. They have not had HBO GO, etc either. Just not big enough I guess.


http://www.tubeplus.is/search/tv-shows/Star_Wars_Rebels/2149415/

try tube+-hope the link works.  Word of warning though - be sure you have good ad blockers. My daughter set me up with 2 good blockers and I have had no problems watching nearly anything off the tube+


----------



## jennab113

soniam said:


> Are people getting the days they wanted for the VIP Tours? I am curious how in demand they are. It would be disappointing to plan that you will do one and not get it. Thanks


 When I talked to the VIP guy a week ago, he said 40 people per day and that they were at about 50% capacity already.


----------



## soniam

jennab113 said:


> When I talked to the VIP guy a week ago, he said 40 people per day and that they were at about 50% capacity already.



Thanks. That's not as bad as I thought it would be. I figured they were close to being gone. However, it's possible that certain days/weekends are already gone due to specific celebrities. It sounds like this year anyway, if you called in pretty soon after it was released by Disney or when the boards released info, then you had a decent chance.


----------



## coluk003

Theres also an R2D2 one. These were at my local walmart


----------



## msmama

soniam said:


> Thanks. Previous posts said 40, but that may just be per group/tour guide. They may have multiple tours per day of 40 people max each.
> 
> I'm not going this year We just went to Disney last month. I am starting the thought processes for next year or 2017. I was curious if people were getting choices that worked. It would be a bummer to book air, hotel, and ADRs 180+ days out, and then find out that the weekend you are there isn't available.  It would require a lot of rejiggering of plans. I guess you just have to plan for it both ways: doing or not doing the tour.


. 

Remember we had super early access because of these boards. I've had mine booked for probably close to a month now. We were also privy to the special booking phone number which means when we call we get someone who actually knows something rather than the tour office who days they are not booking yet.  So these boards are invaluable for info!!

That said I was going weeks 1 and 2 no matter the celebs because that's what worked for me!


----------



## lovethattink

Character locations are listed.  Doesn't sound like any inside Darth's Mall?

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/character-meet-star-wars/


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Character locations are listed.  Doesn't sound like any inside Darth's Mall?
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/character-meet-star-wars/


Yeah, I updated the first post Friday. Poor Disney SW are back outside in the sun


----------



## slaveone

Don't forget the rain.


----------



## pookadoo77

I posted this on "June cancelled" thread too but thought I would put on here as well. Thanks!

I need to cancel, please PM me to coordinate. I would like to cancel this by tonight to tighten up my ADRs before FP selection. Hope this helps someone. 
Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine
*Date: *Thursday, June 11, 2015
*Time: *7:45 PM   
6 people total, 2 reservations at same time. One is for 4, one is for 2.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah, I updated the first post Friday. Poor Disney SW are back outside in the sun





slaveone said:


> Don't forget the rain.



Could this mean the Rebels characters will be in the mall? Or just in the parade like last year?


----------



## prgal0715

HELP!! I've been scrolling through this thread trying to find the # to book the VIP tour but can't find it. Can some please point me in the right direction? TIA!!


----------



## lovethattink

prgal0715 said:


> HELP!! I've been scrolling through this thread trying to find the # to book the VIP tour but can't find it. Can some please point me in the right direction? TIA!!



It's on the first post of the thread.


----------



## cherice95403

pookadoo77 said:


> I posted this on "June cancelled" thread



Can you tell me where the June cancellations thread? I have searched it a couple of different ways and can't locate it.


----------



## pookadoo77

cherice95403 said:


> Can you tell me where the June cancellations thread? I have searched it a couple of different ways and can't locate it.



http://www.disboards.com/threads/new-guidelines-june-cancelled-adr-thread-read-1st-post.3359488/


----------



## cakebaker

dinosaurgertie said:


> Has anyone been gotten Fastpasses for the weekend of June 12 yet? I'm an AP and have a resort reservation. For some reason, *I'm able to book fastpasses for regular attractions, like Toy Story Mania, through June 13 (as a side note, I thought this was odd, since it's more than 60 days out).* Anyways, none of the SWW shows are even visible when booking fastpasses that weekend. I, too, apologize if this question has already been answered. Thanks!



The bolded part is very strange. We too have AP's, have reservations that begin 6/13 and we cannot make fp+ selections as of yet since it's more than 60 days out. Why you are able to is a mystery to me.


----------



## Cluelyss

@coluk003 are those tees in kids sizes too or just adults? They're awesome!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

prgal0715 said:


> HELP!! I've been scrolling through this thread trying to find the # to book the VIP tour but can't find it. Can some please point me in the right direction? TIA!!



There isn't a number posted that I found in the first post in this thread.  There's a link to the Disney website to book, which when you follow it gives this number: "For booking, please call (407) WDW-TOUR or (407) 939-8687."

When I booked early on (after it was released only to those who booked before -- yet they sold the new package to you even if you hadn't done it before), the number I called was 407 934-7973.  Not sure if this number is still active for booking this event or not.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> There isn't a number posted that I found in the first post in this thread.  There's a link to the Disney website to book, which when you follow it gives this number: "For booking, please call (407) WDW-TOUR or (407) 939-8687."
> 
> When I booked early on (after it was released only to those who booked before -- yet they sold the new package to you even if you hadn't done it before), the number I called was 407 934-7973.  Not sure if this number is still active for booking this event or not.


you now have to call the number on the WDW link. The original number is not available to book SWW VIP package


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> you now have to call the number on the WDW link. The original number is not available to book SWW VIP package


That's a shame -- that team seemed VERY knowledgable about the package.


----------



## yulilin3

PREMIUM PACKAGE (FEEL THE FORCE) IS OPENING FOR BOOKING AT 10AM TODAY!!!
Just talked to reservation agent at 407 WDW DINE. she has no info on it yet but said they should be ready to book at 10AM


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> PREMIUM PACKAGE (FEEL THE FORCE) IS OPENING FOR BOOKING AT 10AM TODAY!!!
> Just talked to reservation agent at 407 WDW DINE. she has no info on it yet but said they should be ready to book at 10AM


Call dining to book?


----------



## slaveone

Yes just like a dessert party.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Luck everyone. May The Force (and patience) Be With You!!! If anyone calls and gets all the info on what's included please post. I won't be calling since I can't (budget-wise, we loved this package last year but not in the cards for us this year) I don't want to clog the phone while all of you are trying to book.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Call dining to book?


yes. 407 939 3463


----------



## yulilin3

PREMIUM PACKAGE (FEEL THE FORCE) IS OPENING FOR BOOKING AT 10AM TODAY!!!
Just talked to reservation agent at 407 WDW DINE. she has no info on it yet but said they should be ready to book at 10AM


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> yes. 407 939 3463


Thank you - and thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## disneygrandma

On Saturday, I talked to someone at the VIP ph#, and he told me that Monday (today) was when the Premium Pkg would be announced, and when the TOUR # would start booking the VIP Pkg.  So that appears to be be correct.


----------



## mamadragona

Is it for sure still the parade and dessert party?


----------



## slaveone

mamadragona said:


> Is it for sure still the parade and dessert party?


No one knows yet. But from DPB there will be no parade viewing.


----------



## inkedupmomma

you guys rock! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## cherice95403

Awesome! can't wait to her the details!


----------



## AuntieK

yulilin3 said:


> PREMIUM PACKAGE (FEEL THE FORCE) IS OPENING FOR BOOKING AT 10AM TODAY!!!
> Just talked to reservation agent at 407 WDW DINE. she has no info on it yet but said they should be ready to book at 10AM



Thank you!!!  Of course I have a conference call at 10 AM but I'll be dialing in as soon as it's done!


----------



## cherice95403

Will the characters at the Galactic Breakfast sign autograph books?


----------



## HCinKC

Monykalyn said:


> http://www.tubeplus.is/search/tv-shows/Star_Wars_Rebels/2149415/
> 
> try tube+-hope the link works.  Word of warning though - be sure you have good ad blockers. My daughter set me up with 2 good blockers and I have had no problems watching nearly anything off the tube+


Oh thanks, but I have been watching. Someone else was asking about it, so hopefully they see your post if it helps!

I was just looking at the character location page that someone linked. I actually looked yesterday and didn't even realize Rebels aren't listed. Surely that is an oversight. It seems crazy to me they wouldn't m&g. I see Rebels stuff everywhere, so I assume it is super popular. It will be a bummer if they are only in the parade. If a guy can meet dressed up in what must be ridiculously hot and likely uncomfortable as Chewie, Vader...Kit Fisto, Gamorrean Guard...probably darn near everyone...I don't see why Ezra and Sabine can't meet. Sigh. Maybe it was just an oversight or they are still deciding where to meet.


----------



## Cluelyss

cherice95403 said:


> Will the characters at the Galactic Breakfast sign autograph books?


Yes, though not always Darth Vader and Boba Fett (I've read varying reports on them). But everyone inside did/will.


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, just got off the phone with a helpful agent
They really don't have a lot of info out and again she said it would open at 10am
It looks like there will be 2 different packages this year. A Deluxe and a Premium Deluxe 
Parade viewing and Dessert party will be included but she didn't know if for both packages
Also it looks like one package will offer your pick of one SW shows (so like a fp)
She looked and looked for about 10 minutes and that's all that is released


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> PREMIUM PACKAGE (FEEL THE FORCE) IS OPENING FOR BOOKING AT 10AM TODAY!!!
> Just talked to reservation agent at 407 WDW DINE. she has no info on it yet but said they should be ready to book at 10AM


Is it called Feel the Force again this year, or should I just ask for the SWW Premium Package? Trying to ensure success on my first try


----------



## drlaurafsu

Yay...finally! Very excited....and so happy its this morning and not this afternoon when I have meetings all day


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Is it called Feel the Force again this year, or should I just ask for the SWW Premium Package? Trying to ensure success on my first try


Ask for SWW premium package


----------



## drlaurafsu

Does there seem to be a long wait on the dining line this morning?


----------



## Cluelyss

drlaurafsu said:


> Does there seem to be a long wait on the dining line this morning?


Someone just posted on FB that there was a 35 minute wait right now. Is the website down again?


----------



## yulilin3

I waited 5 min. about 15 min, ago...


----------



## yulilin3

estimated wait time right now is 6 minutes, when prompted I say "Special Dinning Event Information" not sure if that makes a difference


----------



## yulilin3

PREMIUM PACKAGE (FEEL THE FORCE) IS OPENING FOR BOOKING AT 10AM TODAY!!!
Just talked to reservation agent at 407 WDW DINE. she has no info on it yet but said they should be ready to book at 10AM


----------



## Skywise

Is it worthwhile getting on the call now or wait 'til 10am?


----------



## Metz172

Oh my goodness I am so excited I can't wait.  Booking the premium package will be the icing on the cake for our amazing trip.


----------



## Cluelyss

Skywise said:


> Is it worthwhile getting on the call now or wait 'til 10am?


I'm waiting till a bit closer....don't want to have to call back if they pick up before 10!


----------



## yulilin3

wait time right now is 5 min


----------



## AuntieK

I called and they let me book! $69/adult. Slightly confusing conversation.  There may be 2 packages.  She quoted me a $69 package and a $99 package.  The  $99 package sounded identical to the VIP package so I think she wasn't looking at it correctly.  Anxious to see the official information in print later today.  The $ 69 package sounded like Feel the Force from last year.


----------



## yulilin3

CALL NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

AuntieK said:


> I called and they let me book! $69/adult. Slightly confusing conversation.  There may be 2 packages.  She quoted me a $69 package and a $99 package.  The  $99 package sounded identical to the VIP package so I think she wasn't looking at it correctly.  Anxious to see the official information in print later today.  The $ 69 package sounded like Feel the Force from last year.


did it include parade viewing and fireworks?


----------



## Skywise

Anyone got the actual name of the package yet?


----------



## Skywise

AuntieK said:


> I called and they let me book! $69/adult. Slightly confusing conversation.  There may be 2 packages.  She quoted me a $69 package and a $99 package.  The  $99 package sounded identical to the VIP package so I think she wasn't looking at it correctly.  Anxious to see the official information in print later today.  The $ 69 package sounded like Feel the Force from last year.



VIP is $399.  Perhaps there actually are 2 different packages this year?


----------



## yulilin3

it looks like the $99 includes your pick of one SWW show...not sure yet


----------



## yulilin3

please anyone calling now, get all the details you can. I don't want to clog the line if I'm not booking


----------



## AuntieK

The 69 package includes the parade with snacks plus the dessert party with the fireworks.

When she read off the details for the 99 party she was reading all of the elements I'd heard referenced for VIP but no meals mentioned (shows and Darth's Mall).  So maybe there are 2 packages.  If so I may switch to the higher priced one later today.


----------



## drlaurafsu

On hold now. Will get as much info as I can.


----------



## saundedj

On hold - estimated wait time for Special Dining Event is 7 minutes


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> it looks like the $99 includes your pick of one SWW show...not sure yet



Ptphtpht - I already FP+'d my show.  Why do I want to pay for it.    (Better seating I s'pose)


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Ptphtpht - I already FP+'d my show.  Why do I want to pay for it.    (Better seating I s'pose)


for AP and off siters that can't book fp right now...I would do it if I had the money


----------



## mmafan

on hold now


----------



## mmafan

the $99 package lets you march in the motorcade


----------



## slaveone

mmafan said:


> the $99 package lets you march in the motorcade


That sucks for the 501st and the Rebel Alliance.


----------



## inkedupmomma

On hold! Yulilin3, what would we do without you?!?


----------



## yulilin3

good luck everyone!! I'm soooo excited for all of you


----------



## AThrillingChase

I got a bum CM . She can't find any availability and I've been on here for 5+ minutes with her looking. I'm now on hold while she asks her supervisor...


----------



## CinderElsa

On hold with a CM now. About a minute left before he can book.


----------



## disneygrandma

Waited on hold for 7 mins for special events.   person answering said only the resorts are able to book pkg's & wouldn't even look !!!!!!!!!!  She then transferred me to the resorts "front desk" who then transferred me back to the dining line to start over!!!!!  So now waiting again.


----------



## cvjpirate

Thanks for the heads up everyone, please keep giving all information you can.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

THANK YOU Yulilin !!!!    on hold too


----------



## Phelpsie70

I got through but he wasn't able to book and now I called back and I am on hold again. He told me that the $99 package includes Walking at back of parade and closer seating, as well as reserved seats at all celebrity talk shows plus Darth's mall It also includes the dessert party plus fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

have patience with the CM guys...they really are told very little...


----------



## Cluelyss

disneygrandma said:


> Waited on hold for 7 mins for special events.   person answering said only the resorts are able to book pkg's & wouldn't even look !!!!!!!!!!  She then transferred me to the resorts "front desk" who then transferred me back to the dining line to start over!!!!!  So now waiting again.


 UGH! I am on hold now.  The estimated wait was 9 minutes when I called...10 minutes ago....


----------



## Mrs D

How's being able to march in the parade going to work? And that kind of defeats the point of viewing the parade. hmmm...


----------



## Phelpsie70

I got through and got the Deluxe for May 24th!!


----------



## drlaurafsu

Dlx - std plus all shows fp plus priority access to darths mall. 

Std - parade viewing, dessert party/adult bevs inc, fireworks viewing, one fp to show picked at check in


----------



## williamscm3

I got it!! For $69 per adult and $39 per child she told me we would get reserved parade viewing, our pick of one talk show that day, and the fireworks dessert party. She said the parade viewing area was near echo lake facing GMR. She called it Feel the Force

She never mentioned a deluxe or standard option...just the one mentioned above


----------



## Dave Tis

Hi guys, im from UK, waiting patiently last few months for all SWW information, and FTF was last entry - now on hold - to book.. waiting patiently (there is a theme about patience is a virtue for all of us SWW fans)..

Looking to go on May 22nd.. Fingers crossed everyone


----------



## MarkinMA

Just booked the Deluxe Premium - CM said it included admission to the celebrity shows, the dessert party, parade viewing and the opportunity to follow the motorcade up the route, also would be priority access to Darth's Maul.  The premium was parade viewing, dessert party with fireworks viewing and one show....Deluxe Premium was $99 - Premium was $69.

A MILLION THANKS to Yulinin for keeping us up to date!


----------



## CinderElsa

Got the standard package for 5/15  Meeting is at Min & Bill's at 10 AM.


----------



## yulilin3

Mrs D said:


> How's being able to march in the parade going to work? And that kind of defeats the point of viewing the parade. hmmm...


maybe it's the kids that march for JTA that get chosen at random ...not sure


----------



## saundedj

Looks like they need your Disney World resort confirmation to book.


----------



## mmafan

just booked delux premumim........ parade viewing with VIP.... passes to all shows..direct access to darths mall all day and desert party and at night.......$99 adult I think $69 for kids.....


----------



## yulilin3

MarkinMA said:


> Just booked the Deluxe Premium - CM said it included admission to the celebrity shows, the dessert party, parade viewing and the opportunity to follow the motorcade up the route, also would be priority access to Darth's Maul.  The premium was parade viewing, dessert party with fireworks viewing and one show....Deluxe Premium was $99 - Premium was $69.
> 
> A MILLION THANKS to Yulinin for keeping us up to date!


that sounds like a great deal...the Deluxe Premium. Getting all the shows without fp will release your Tier 1.
Walking behind the parade just sounds like this package viewing will be at the beginning of the parade route and they you just follow behind once the parade is done to get an up close look at the welcome show on the stage


----------



## Phelpsie70

I was told the deluxe folks would follow behind the motorcade.


----------



## KKBDisMom

Just read some posts in Target...threw my 3 yr old into the cart, ran through grabbed who knows what...sped home (at the normal speed limit), and am now on the hold! Thank you guys for posting...although my 3 yr old is very unhappy with me that we skipped the Lego aisle  Fingers crossed for FtF May 15th!


----------



## drlaurafsu

Also booked regular package for 24th. By the time we read through the packages we had 2 min until booking. Cast member offers to hold with me. She also asked if we had done it before so I gave her feedback from last year. Then it was time!


----------



## mmafan

she said  you march at the back as not to interfere with main characters....


----------



## Cluelyss

Is Feel the Force the offical name again this year?  My CM is having issue......first told me I had to book with my room, then wanted to know what time I wanted to dine, then told me fireworks seating for the 5/31 was sold out.........


----------



## CinderElsa

The confirmation number they give you does link in MDE! Make sure you write it down!


----------



## CinderElsa

Cluelyss said:


> Is Feel the Force the offical name again this year?  My CM is having issue......first told me I had to book with my room, then wanted to know what time I wanted to dine, then told me fireworks seating for the 5/31 was sold out.........


Feel the Force is the official name.


----------



## keishashadow

just booked!!! Sunday, May 17.

Premium Package for $69 includes chance to book one (1) of the shows when at the park.  CM was rather vague how that would work.

Deluxe Package was $99, includes all the shows

went with the premium pkg ($139 for 2 adults) other than the rebel one (no interest) only two other shows that day and already holding a FP to the talk show one.  Was thinking i'd use the pkg's one show booking for the later Obi wan one.


----------



## mmafan

the premium is $30 cheaper and no passes for shows and it has a separate area from delux premimum for motorcade veiwing


----------



## yulilin3

Ask for Premium or Deluxe Premium


----------



## drlaurafsu

Prices 99/64 deluxe and 69/39 regular


----------



## Mrs D

anybody get kids prices for each package?


----------



## mmafan

I booked for may 15 hope to see you guys there............


----------



## mmafan

Mrs D said:


> anybody get kids prices for each package?


$30 less for kids...


----------



## AThrillingChase

I am still on hold. For the second time. UGH. I am actually parked outside my office because I lose signal in my garage! I better get this for May 15th!


----------



## yulilin3

So the Premium includes one SWW show?? for $69??


----------



## DisneyLove2015

I was told about two packages two.  She told me both included a show.  The more expensive she said included being able to walk at the end of the motorcade and express entrance to Darth's mall.  

I got ours!! 10 minute wait.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> So the Premium includes one SWW show?? for $69??


I was told yes.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> I was told yes.


thanks....ugh...I want this one...I might just book it  YOLO right?


----------



## mmafan

and it showed up in my Disney experience!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CinderElsa

keishashadow said:


> just booked!!! Sunday, May 17.
> 
> Premium Package for $69 includes chance to book one (1) of the shows when at the park.  CM was rather vague how that would work.
> 
> Deluxe Package was $99, includes all the shows
> 
> went with the premium pkg ($139 for 2 adults) since I only see 2 shows that day anyway and already holding a FP to the talk show one.  Was thinking i'd use the pkg's one show booking for the later Obi wan one.


When you check in for the package, you will select the show you want to FP+.

There are also only two shows I'm interested in running on my date & I have Darth's Mall access through GG, so I didn't really see the point in the deluxe package for my situation. It's a great deal for those with lots of shows &/or no mall access.


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> thanks....ugh...I want this one...I might just book it  YOLO right?


GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skywise

drlaurafsu said:


> Prices 99/64 deluxe and 69/39 regular



I don't follow - What's the price difference between deluxe and regular and premium deluxe and premium regular?!

Never mind - that's kids and adult pricing!


----------



## yulilin3

up front pay??


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> So the Premium includes one SWW show?? for $69??



They told me for the standard option, that when you check in at min and bills at 10 am you would get to sign up for one show that day and it would be at a first come basis, so I guess they have a limited number of spots for each show to choose from. That was for the $69 option


----------



## drlaurafsu

mmafan said:


> the premium is $30 cheaper and no passes for shows and it has a separate area from delux premimum for motorcade veiwing



You do get one show fp for the regular package. Which is an upgrade from last year. Perfect for me since DS8 is probably only good for one show  anyway.


----------



## CinderElsa

Skywise said:


> I don't follow - What's the price difference between deluxe and regular and premium deluxe and premium regular?!


Premium - $69 adults; $39 kids
Deluxe - $99 adults; $64 kids


----------



## mmafan

DisneyLove2015 said:


> I was told yes.


$99 gets all shows


----------



## drlaurafsu

Pay today


----------



## CinderElsa

yulilin3 said:


> up front pay??


Yes.


----------



## HCinKC

I think you all need a break from the stress.


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> up front pay??


Yes


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You guys are a bad influence, with all your excitmenent!!



Skywise said:


> I don't follow - What's the price difference between deluxe and regular and premium deluxe and premium regular?!


Premium Deluxe includes Darth Mall acess with no wait and all 3shows...Premium only include parade viewing , one show and fireworks dessert party


----------



## mmafan

CinderElsa said:


> Got the standard package for 5/15  Meeting for both packages is at Min & Bill's at 10 AM.


see you there


----------



## jane2073

On hold and they said it would be about a 20 minute wait.

I have to say, I am slightly surprised that the prices have not skyrocketed.
Yay!!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

UGH.  I was on board with just saying No to FtF...but now I'm scared about so much seating being taken up for SotS by FP+ (not willing to burn our Tier 1) and now all these premium packages.  All we want to see is the darn Stormtrooper pre-show, too.  $200+ dollars is a steep price to pay for that.


----------



## wdwalice

Hi All!  What number do you call?  Checking to make sure I did it right. I had to pick from option and did special dining events.  On hold for 15 minutes now....


----------



## Cluelyss

On for 28 minutes now and she still can't find it..........congrats to all of you that have gotten scheduled already!


----------



## eschil

Just got off the phone with dining - there are 2 packages.  The premium includes water/soft drinks with reserved viewing for the parade, reserved viewing for the fireworks, desert party with alcoholic/non alcoholic drinks for $69/adult $39/child.  The deluxe package has the same and adds reserved seating for the celebrity talk show (shows??) and priority access to Darth's Mall.  the deluxe is $99/adult and $64/child.  I didn't ask much about the show seating as we aren't planning on going to these as I will have my 2 year old son with me.


----------



## CinderElsa

If anyone gets a sniffly CM with a head cold, please be nice to him as he let me hang out on the line for five minutes before he was able to book.


----------



## keishashadow

I was told the premium and deluxe viewing areas were in the same location but premium could follow the parade, maybe they are extending the charactars back to star wars this year?

CM said I was her fi rst she booked today, and they had little training...no surprise there


----------



## drlaurafsu

Thanks everyone for the heads up...this makes my trip much less stressful. Traveling alone with ds for this trip and managing the character meets, along with the parade makes it so challenging. This makes it a little easier and I don't have to give up a T1 fp to go to a show!


----------



## mexxican

Booked Deluxe Premium for 5/15, also booked VIP that day... looks like VIP has added benefits of pre-opening Darth's Mall entry, Hot Breakfast, TS Lunch, JTA for kids, Vader M&G, and access to popular HS rides like TSMM & ToT. I can't say those are worth the $240 difference in price (w/Disney Rewards discount). Anyone else considering cancelling their VIP tour?


----------



## yulilin3

on hold... 20 min wait at this point


----------



## CinderElsa

Also... thank you so much, yulilin... I don't know what any of us would do without you!

(Have much less enjoyable SWW trips, we would.)


----------



## DaveinFallsChurch

I'm coming out of lurkdom so I can share the details I got from a very helpful and competent CM  Thank you again for the heads-up on the booking! We booked for May 15th Deluxe Premium

There are two packages as already mentioned. The Deluxe Premium and (Regular) Premium Packages. Here are the fine prints that the CM read off for me. 

Deluxe Premium: $99 per adult, $64 per child

Check in with greeter at My Magic Plus Center near the front of the park to receive access credentials for the day. Check in time begins at 10am.
Reserved Legends of the Force Motorcade Viewing with the OPTION of participating in the parade. 
Reserved seating for ALL SWW Shows. 
Reserved viewing location for Symphony of the Stars Fireworks. Check in location is at the entrance of Hollywood Brown Derby (This is a DIFFERENT check in location compared to the regular premium package which lists a check in location for the fireworks "Near ECHO Lake". I assume this means the Deluxe has a different viewing location)
Express access to Darth's Mall. 

(Regular) Premium: Sorry, I forgot to verify pricing since we booked the Deluxe

Reserved Legends of the Force Motorcade Viewing
Reserved seatings for ALL SWW Shows (I had to double check this with the CM)
Reserved viewing location for Symphony of the Stars Fireworks. Check in location is at "ECHO LAKE". CM also made a note that it's "Standing Room Only" which makes me believe that the Deluxe Premium location will possibly have seating. 

That's all I have folks. The main difference between the two packages appear to be for Deluxe, you have the option of participating in the parade, access to Darth's Mall, and a different location for fireworks viewing with possible seating. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Mrs D

I've got one of their outside agents and she cant figure out how to book the darn thing!


----------



## williamscm3

Thank you sooooo much @yulilin3!!!! You are awesome!!


----------



## yulilin3

I have 15 minutes to change my mind


----------



## Cluelyss

DaveinFallsChurch said:


> I'm coming out of lurkdom so I can share the details I got from a very helpful and competent CM  Thank you again for the heads-up on the booking! We booked for May 15th Deluxe Premium
> 
> There are two packages as already mentioned. The Deluxe Premium and (Regular) Premium Packages. Here are the fine prints that the CM read off for me.
> 
> Deluxe Premium: $99 per adult, $64 per child
> 
> Check in with greeter at My Magic Plus Center near the front of the park to receive access credentials for the day. Check in time begins at 10am.
> Reserved Legends of the Force Motorcade Viewing with the OPTION of participating in the parade.
> Reserved seating for ALL SWW Shows.
> Reserved viewing location for Symphony of the Stars Fireworks. Check in location is at the entrance of Hollywood Brown Derby (This is a DIFFERENT check in location compared to the regular premium package which lists a check in location for the fireworks "Near ECHO Lake". I assume this means the Deluxe has a different viewing location)
> Express access to Darth's Mall.
> 
> (Regular) Premium: Sorry, I forgot to verify pricing since we booked the Deluxe
> 
> Reserved Legends of the Force Motorcade Viewing
> Reserved seatings for ALL SWW Shows (I had to double check this with the CM)
> Reserved viewing location for Symphony of the Stars Fireworks. Check in location is at "ECHO LAKE". CM also made a note that it's "Standing Room Only" which makes me believe that the Deluxe Premium location will possibly have seating.
> 
> That's all I have folks. The main difference between the two packages appear to be for Deluxe, you have the option of participating in the parade, access to Darth's Mall, and a different location for fireworks viewing with possible seating.
> 
> Hope that helps!


 So for those that have done this before, which location would provide better viewing for the fireworks?  Assuming the viewing area is near the check in points?


----------



## slaveone

Anyone find out if there is AP discount on these?
I know it's unlikely but still.


----------



## Barbara C

yulilin3 said:


> I have 15 minutes to change my mind



Pls check your messages.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> Anyone find out if there is AP discount on these?
> I know it's unlikely but still.


I'll ask


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> Pls check your messages.


don't have any messages


----------



## CinderElsa

DaveinFallsChurch said:


> I'm coming out of lurkdom so I can share the details I got from a very helpful and competent CM  Thank you again for the heads-up on the booking! We booked for May 15th Deluxe Premium
> 
> There are two packages as already mentioned. The Deluxe Premium and (Regular) Premium Packages. Here are the fine prints that the CM read off for me.
> 
> Deluxe Premium: $99 per adult, $64 per child
> 
> Check in with greeter at My Magic Plus Center near the front of the park to receive access credentials for the day. Check in time begins at 10am.
> Reserved Legends of the Force Motorcade Viewing with the OPTION of participating in the parade.
> Reserved seating for ALL SWW Shows.
> Reserved viewing location for Symphony of the Stars Fireworks. Check in location is at the entrance of Hollywood Brown Derby (This is a DIFFERENT check in location compared to the regular premium package which lists a check in location for the fireworks "Near ECHO Lake". I assume this means the Deluxe has a different viewing location)
> Express access to Darth's Mall.
> 
> (Regular) Premium: Sorry, I forgot to verify pricing since we booked the Deluxe
> 
> Reserved Legends of the Force Motorcade Viewing
> Reserved seatings for ALL SWW Shows (I had to double check this with the CM)
> Reserved viewing location for Symphony of the Stars Fireworks. Check in location is at "ECHO LAKE". CM also made a note that it's "Standing Room Only" which makes me believe that the Deluxe Premium location will possibly have seating.
> 
> That's all I have folks. The main difference between the two packages appear to be for Deluxe, you have the option of participating in the parade, access to Darth's Mall, and a different location for fireworks viewing with possible seating.
> 
> Hope that helps!


The fireworks thing is odd because there's (presumably) going to be only one dessert party. Maybe they just want to keep the two groups separate before leading them over because the Deluxe will have reserved seating?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mexxican said:


> Booked Deluxe Premium for 5/15, also booked VIP that day... looks like VIP has added benefits of pre-opening Darth's Mall entry, Hot Breakfast, TS Lunch, JTA for kids, Vader M&G, and access to popular HS rides like TSMM & ToT. I can't say those are worth the $240 difference in price (w/Disney Rewards discount). Anyone else considering cancelling their VIP tour?


Wait -- are you saying you booked both for the same day? Is it because you're considering canceling the VIP? There isn't anything in the FtF options that isn't in VIP, correct? Except maybe following the parade?


----------



## Mrs D

No discounts.


----------



## Skywise

ARGH - They updated the phone software at work and I had to rework it to get long distance calling going (my cell phone has a 10% charge and no way it'll last out a reservation call  ) - In the queue now 13 minutes.

(It's special dining events... right? Tell me I'm right...  )


----------



## drlaurafsu

Yes...special dining events


----------



## Barbara C

yulilin3 said:


> don't have any messages



Now?


----------



## lovethattink

mmafan said:


> the $99 package lets you march in the motorcade





Phelpsie70 said:


> I got through but he wasn't able to book and now I called back and I am on hold again. He told me that the $99 package includes Walking at back of parade and closer seating, as well as reserved seats at all celebrity talk shows plus Darth's mall It also includes the dessert party plus fireworks.





Mrs D said:


> How's being able to march in the parade going to work? And that kind of defeats the point of viewing the parade. hmmm...





drlaurafsu said:


> Dlx - std plus all shows fp plus priority access to darths mall.
> 
> Std - parade viewing, dessert party/adult bevs inc, fireworks viewing, one fp to show picked at check in





mmafan said:


> just booked delux premumim........ parade viewing with VIP.... passes to all shows..direct access to darths mall all day and desert party and at night.......$99 adult I think $69 for kids.....





keishashadow said:


> just booked!!! Sunday, May 17.
> 
> Premium Package for $69 includes chance to book one (1) of the shows when at the park.  CM was rather vague how that would work.
> 
> Deluxe Package was $99, includes all the shows
> 
> went with the premium pkg ($139 for 2 adults) other than the rebel one (no interest) only two other shows that day and already holding a FP to the talk show one.  Was thinking i'd use the pkg's one show booking for the later Obi wan one.





DisneyLove2015 said:


> I was told about two packages two.  She told me both included a show.  The more expensive she said included being able to walk at the end of the motorcade and express entrance to Darth's mall.
> 
> I got ours!! 10 minute wait.





williamscm3 said:


> They told me for the standard option, that when you check in at min and bills at 10 am you would get to sign up for one show that day and it would be at a first come basis, so I guess they have a limited number of spots for each show to choose from. That was for the $69 option



Some confusing info. However,  this puts things for sww in a different perspective.  And gives us a clearer idea of what to expect for day guests who have no FP+, no package.

These new packages look better than the VIP and GG. We booked GG because of the express entry to Darth's Mall each day.


----------



## Monykalyn

Still on the fence on the premium...for a family of 5 (1 kid price)...and also on the day. We have option of June 5,6 and 12...but on the 12th we are offsite so not sure about the alcohol drinks -although that may be better for a show to be reserved!!


----------



## Delilah1310

thanks all!! we got ours for Sunday 6/7 - Feel the Force deluxe package.

helpful CM who was SW savvy (asked if that we the weekend that Frank Oz would be there).

I got the same details as everyone else, and it is already showing in MDE itinerary.
She said all the details would be on the WDW website soon.

thanks so much for the heads up!!!


----------



## yulilin3

booking now


----------



## Dave Tis

I have a question  I have booked the deluxe premium package on 22nd May
However, on that day there are 4 special shows (including Wickets Journey) - so will the deluxe cover access to all those (as I heard only 3 show access mentioned)


----------



## Arich01

I just want to say thank you so much for all of your help Yulilin and everyone else on this board! I've been stalking the board and I think my son is going to have the best vacation! Just booked the Premium Package for June 6   You all are the best!


----------



## keishashadow

the (even if remote) chance of having seating for the FW as mentioned in earlier post re alternate check in site for premium (near brown derby vs echo lake for the deluxe) is enough to have me back on hold

some things never change:

MGM = Mouse Got MyMoney lol


----------



## wdhinn89

Is the age for adults 21 and kids under 21 since alcohol is included and no one under 21 could take advantage of it.  I would think the price would be cheaper for them


----------



## KKBDisMom

Wahoo!! Got the Premium Package for May 15th! Thanks for the heads up everyone!


----------



## volfan1978

Congrats to everyone who's getting in on this, and thanks to those who are sharing all the information.


----------



## wdwalice

Doing the happy dance in my seat at work!! Booked Deluxe Premium on 5/15 as birthday surprise for hubby!!  Thanks all for the awesome info!!!!


----------



## lovethattink

wdhinn89 said:


> Is the age for adults 21 and kids below since alcohol is included and no one under 21 could take advantage of it.  I would think the price would be cheaper for them



10 and up are adults.


----------



## CinderElsa

wdhinn89 said:


> Is the age for adults 21 and kids below since alcohol is included and no one under 21 could take advantage of it.  I would think the price would be cheaper for them


That's a very small part of what the package offers, and certainly wouldn't be the reason to book it.


----------



## cvjpirate

*Congratulations!*
*Your dining reservation is set. A confirmation email has been sent to *
Feel the Force Deluxe Premium Package at Disney's Hollywood StudiosSunday, June 14, 2015(10:00 AM, Special)


----------



## CinderElsa

volfan1978 said:


> Congrats to everyone who's getting in on this, and thanks to those who are sharing all the information.


Only on a Disney board would we all be congratulating each other on having the privilege to hand over our money.


----------



## ethanwa

What number do you call for Feel the Force?????


----------



## CinderElsa

ethanwa said:


> What number do you call for Feel the Force?????


407-939-3463


----------



## Dani C

And now to go back in and give back those FPs for shows.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

cvjpirate said:


> *Congratulations!*
> *Your dining reservation is set. A confirmation email has been sent to *
> Feel the Force Deluxe Premium Package at Disney's Hollywood StudiosSunday, June 14, 2015(10:00 AM, Special)


I didn't get an email but it shows as a special event in my MDE.


----------



## sunnygal041

Poor CM tried all my dates, every weekend is sold out for everything. oh well.


----------



## Barbara C

ethanwa said:


> What number do you call for Feel the Force?????


 
407-939-3463
Ask for Special Dining Events


----------



## mexxican

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wait -- are you saying you booked both for the same day? Is it because you're considering canceling the VIP? There isn't anything in the FtF options that isn't in VIP, correct? Except maybe following the parade?


Yes I'm considering cancelling the VIP tour. We will be doing SciFi bfast & Jedi Mickey on a non-SWW day, as well as JTA. While the extra rides sound neat, my wife & I will still have to child swap so it may end up being an inconvenience to the group. This also means we can go to Chewie at RD that day. Looks like we're only losing food & Vader? Thoughts?


----------



## JessP81

Just got the deluxe package booked for May 15th!!  Thank you for the great info on this board, we never would have known without it!


----------



## Mrs D

sunnygal041 said:


> Poor CM tried all my dates, every weekend is sold out for everything. oh well.


I would call back. My CM was absolutely clueless and I told her to get a supervisor.


----------



## Barbara C

sunnygal041 said:


> Poor CM tried all my dates, every weekend is sold out for everything. oh well.



Try again.  That happened to me but when I asked her to check again as it just went on sale at 10am, she found availability.


----------



## ethanwa

Can you pay for Feel the Force with Disney Gift Cards?


----------



## AThrillingChase

OK first I want to say for those on hold - they will very likely tell you that the system is still searching. For 5-10 minutes. I got this twice and still got in, so while I know you won't, take some deep breathes and chillax  I thought my heart was going to fly out onto my dashboard the second time around! lol.

Second, I got in for the premium package on May 15th woot!

But I received different information. (womp womp). She told me 1 FP for a show and that there would be limited tickets. I took this to mean that you could possibly not get SOTS and have to choose a different show.


----------



## sunnygal041

Barbara C said:


> Try again.  That happened to me but when I asked her to check again as it just went on sale at 10am, she found availability.


 
Ok, I'll try, but he said it went on sale at 7:00am. Thanks


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Yay!! Just booked deluxe premium for 5/15. My cm couldn't find it at first and told me you couldn't book it yet. She finally found it so hang in there if you get a confused cm!! I am so grateful for all the info. about the pkgs on here. Since it includes reserved seating for the shows I can get our toy story back now. woo-hoo!!!!!n


----------



## chwtom

So I have the VIP package, which costs $340 with discount. It looks like the difference between that and the premium package is with the VIP I get:
Guaranteed spot in Jedi Training
Breakfast and lunch
Access to Toy story, Star Wars, RnRC and ToT.
Anything else I'm missing?

Hmmm, wondering if it's worth the extra money...


----------



## jtowntoflorida

sunnygal041 said:


> Poor CM tried all my dates, every weekend is sold out for everything. oh well.


 
Call back.  There is no way it's already sold out when no public announcement has even been made.  It's been on sale for less than an hour.


----------



## sunnygal041

jtowntoflorida said:


> Call back.  There is no way it's already sold out when no public announcement has even been made.  It's been on sale for less than an hour.


 
I'm on hold and thanks.


----------



## Cluelyss

sunnygal041 said:


> Poor CM tried all my dates, every weekend is sold out for everything. oh well.


I was just told the same thing (after 3 phone calls!) Can that be possible?


----------



## yulilin3

@Barbara C 
Thank you sooooo much for your gift. When I run this thread I never expect anything in return other than hearing all of your stories and your SWW moments. 
My daughter and I will be doing the Deluxe Premium package Saturday May 16th.
You have no idea how much this means to me.


----------



## Skywise

We're in the pipe, 5x5  - Got RSVPs for June 5th!

Cancellation policy is standard dining cancellation policy (24 hours beforehand)

And I agree - Call back and try again, while it's possible ONE day of your trip might be sold out there's no way all of them are this time.


----------



## Dave Tis

I have my confirmation number, but haven't received an e-mail as yet or anything in my MDE - probably cos im from the UK (hopeful guess) - will prob try calling back tomorrow to 100% ensure its been booked


----------



## ethanwa

Anyone tried to pay/book this with gift cards? Or is that not possible?


----------



## Marthasor

Thank you, so much, yulilin3, for posting this info this morning!  I just booked the deluxe package for my family for May 23 and I am SO excited!  I'm just going off the info on this thread as to what is included as the CM who booked ours read off the VIP description and I don't think we are getting a VIP guide for only $262!    Now I need to go back and look at our schedule for the day and make sure this is all going to work!  Hurray!


----------



## yulilin3

give me 10  minutes while I update the first post. The Premium package only includes 1 show at TotS. I asked a couple of times just to make sure.


----------



## JessP81

ethanwa said:


> Can you pay for Feel the Force with Disney Gift Cards?


Yes, You can pay with gift cards, we just used four of them to pay for ours


----------



## jane2073

My agent took a while as well. 

I asked her the price when she booked my package and she said it was $69 per adult.  I then asked her to look for the premium FtF package.

So becareful and make sure they are booking the correct package.  So may not realize there are two.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> @Barbara C
> Thank you sooooo much for your gift. When I run this thread I never expect anything in return other than hearing all of your stories and your SWW moments.
> My daughter and I will be doing the Deluxe Premium package Saturday May 16th.
> You have no idea how much this means to me.


 
I'd like this twice if I could! Awesome @Barbara C!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

chwtom said:


> So I have the VIP package, which costs $340 with discount. It looks like the difference between that and the premium package is with the VIP I get:
> Guaranteed spot in Jedi Training
> Breakfast and lunch
> Access to Toy story, Star Wars, RnRC and ToT.
> Anything else I'm missing?
> 
> Hmmm, wondering if it's worth the extra money...


Also:
Vader M&G
Early access - before it's open - to Darth's Mall (not sure how much of a diff that makes vs the premium access later)

Anything else??

Any difference btwn spots for the fireworks or parade??


----------



## CinderElsa

Dave Tis said:


> I have my confirmation number, but haven't received an e-mail as yet or anything in my MDE - probably cos im from the UK (hopeful guess) - will prob try calling back tomorrow to 100% ensure its been booked


You can add it manually. Treat it as a dining reservation.


----------



## jane2073

Also you have one day before the event to cancel.  

But I would say, if your event is on Saturday, I would cancel on that Thursday at the latest just to be safe.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I'm booking now.  The CM tried to start one way, but then said that she needed to "go in another way" and started with my resort ID, and then was able to book it.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Can anyone confirm - after they are booked of course! - if the premium package gets only 1 FP for a show? And maybe ask if they have seating if you book the deluxe premium?? TIA!!


----------



## Dave Tis

ok found it and linked it  panic over


----------



## wdwalice

ethanwa said:


> What number do you call for Feel the Force?????


Disney Dining 407-939-3463  Choose option - Special Dining Events


----------



## mexxican

chwtom said:


> So I have the VIP package, which costs $340 with discount. It looks like the difference between that and the premium package is with the VIP I get:
> Guaranteed spot in Jedi Training
> Breakfast and lunch
> Access to Toy story, Star Wars, RnRC and ToT.
> Anything else I'm missing?
> 
> Hmmm, wondering if it's worth the extra money...


Also, the Vader meet & greet as well as Darth's Mall access before open (as opposed to after 10 am check-in). For me it's a difference of $758 plus more flexibility throughout the day. I'll cancel VIP as soon as I see the official FtF info on DPB


----------



## drlaurafsu

Dave Tis said:


> I have my confirmation number, but haven't received an e-mail as yet or anything in my MDE - probably cos im from the UK (hopeful guess) - will prob try calling back tomorrow to 100% ensure its been booked



Go into mde and put in the conf #. It will show up. Same happened to me...still no email or in mde but was there with conf #.


----------



## AThrillingChase

jtowntoflorida said:


> I'm booking now.  The CM tried to start one way, but then said that she needed to "go in another way" and started with my resort ID, and then was able to book it.


 
I got a great CM the second time - she pulled it up right away and asked if I had an onsite reservation and was able to search and find my info for me. Maybe they have additional spots reserved for onsite guests?


----------



## disneygrandma

I was told that we need to check in at the front of the park between 10 & 12 to get our credentials.  If we miss the morning events, then we check in later with someone in front of the Brown Derby.  This was for the Deluxe.

I was told that we had parade viewing, with the opportunity to be randomly picked to march at the end of the parade.  No ice cream, only soft drinks & water.  Reserved seating (not fast passes) for ALL of the celebrity talk shows.  Plus the dessert party & fireworks viewing.

This was a work-at-home agent. He said he couldn't confirm that when I asked, but didn't say he was a Disney CM.   Both people I got today on the dine line were outside agents, and not your regular Disney CM.  That's why so many of us are having these problems when calling & trying to get info.  (I'm a former work-at-home agent myself, and could recognize what was going on.)

Before getting any info on these pkgs, I had to provide him with my resort resv #, which I didn't have in front of me.  Also, was told that I would not receive an email confirmation.  Going to check MDE now to make sure it shows up there.  Was told it would.

We already have the VIP for the same day......but now I'm questioning it all.  I doubt that the extra's we would receive are worth the price difference.  I'm waiting to see everything in writing.


----------



## sunnygal041

UPDATE: I got a ressie for 2 adults for the Deluxe Premium package on 5/16!!   So YES, everyone call back!  Thanks to y'all for your assistance and support! See y'all there.

Cindy


----------



## Skywise

Dave Tis said:


> I have my confirmation number, but haven't received an e-mail as yet or anything in my MDE - probably cos im from the UK (hopeful guess) - will prob try calling back tomorrow to 100% ensure its been booked



My CM said it would take up to 90 minutes for it to show up in the MDE system.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Cluelyss said:


> I was just told the same thing (after 3 phone calls!) Can that be possible?


Ok, My cm first said not on sale, then said it was sold out. She then told me the problem for it showing sold out was the time they had to put in. 10am to 12pm. It wasn't accepting it. She had to put in 10am to 12am to get it to work and then there was availability. I was her first person to book this and she was reading her instructions out loud to me and we were both trying to figure it out. So if your cm is having a problem you can have them try the different time to see if it works.


----------



## yulilin3

SWW Premium Package $69 adult/ $39 kids includes:
Reserved Parade viewing with snacks and soft drinks/water
1 priority seating show at Theater of the Stars to be booked the morning of your package at Min and Bills starting at 10am. (First come first served)
Reserved area for Symphony in the Stars and Dessert party including alcoholic and non alcoholic beverages. Standing room only
Check in for this event is Min and Bills and starts at 10am

SWW Deluxe Premium $99 adults/ $64 kids includes:
All of the Premium package offerings plus
The option to walk behind the parade to the front of the event stage
Direct access to Darth's Mall (no waiting) only the day of your package
Priority seating to all SWW shows at Theater of the Stars
Check in for this event is at the My Magic Service Center (old Sid's.) 
Both packages have 1 day cancellation policy.
Payment is done at moment of booking


----------



## sunnygal041

AThrillingChase said:


> I got a great CM the second time - she pulled it up right away and asked if I had an onsite reservation and was able to search and find my info for me. Maybe they have additional spots reserved for onsite guests?


 

That's what happeded to me! She asked me if I had an resort ressie.  Craazy


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mexxican said:


> Also, the Vader meet & greet as well as Darth's Mall access before open (as opposed to after 10 am check-in). For me it's a difference of $758 plus more flexibility throughout the day. I'll cancel VIP as soon as I see the official FtF info on DPB


I thought about it as well. The savings isn't as much when you figure you have to pay for breakfast and lunch, but there's obviously still a savings.

I think I'll keep VIP for the M&G, early Darth's Mall access, and the rides -- means that we get all shows and those rides, PLUS still have 3 FP+ for the day. This is just a wknd trip for us, so packing it all in as this allows still seems worth it to me.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I'm booked for June 5th for the premium package.  I don't know if I'm going to keep it though...my husband may kill me when he found out I just spent even more money!  LOL.

My CM confirmed everything that's already been said.  The only new information seemed to be when she said credentials will be available at Minn & Bill's from 10:00 a.m.-noon.  If you miss that window, you can pick up your credentials at Guest Relations throughout the day.  You get reserved seating for "one celebrity talk show" and those passes will be available at check in on a first come, first served basis.  Dessert party at Minn & Bill's.  She confirmed no AP discount.


----------



## Artax

So glad I checked this thread early today. Got my premium package reservation for friday may 15th. Sounded like to me the included show was sots and not selectable but I could be wrong. Kinda interested in how the entrance into darth mall is going to work for the day? Will there be a seperate line to get in? This could make the standby line into the mall even worse than before because fire code only lets so many people in at a time.


----------



## ethanwa

Just got 2 adults, 2 kids for Feel the Force (the $99/adult package) on Saturday May 23rd!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> OMG we'll be there the 1st Sat of SWW!!!  How cool!!  Congrats!!!





yulilin3 said:


> @The Sunrise Student





Ninja Mom said:


> That is so awesome!
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> It just adds another level of Excitement for us to look forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~NM





jane2073 said:


> That is awesome!  We are planning on being there that day and will look for you!



Thanks Gang.... 

I am playing catch up with the boards this morning, so behind... BF's B-day was this weekend plus we have been getting our gear in shape for travel next week now that it is approved. We will be wearing our officers at SWC Anaheim.


----------



## jthornton94

Thanks for the quick update.  CM I spoke with was reading the internal memo as I called so I was her first reservation.  I needed to give my resort reservation number as well and it showed up instantly in MDE when I tried online.  App showed I had no reservations for anything!


----------



## ethanwa

Mine is showing up in the Disney MDE now...


----------



## keishashadow

ok now booked for the premium deluxe package (2 adults = $198) and cancelled the premium.

had a wonderful CM who took the time to compare her written notes on both packages to help me ascertain the inherent differences

other than the previously stated components of the premium (darth maul priority, ability to book FP for all shows), these were the tipping points for me:

1)  Parade check in

A)  Deluxe Premium - you check in at the front of the park where you receive the credentials that permit you to walk behind motorcade if you desire.  I don't really want to walk the route but really hoping there may be a premium viewing area near the front of the park!  we were right on that corner last year where it starts and it was great for photos.

B)  Premium - you check in near the FP kiosks

2)  FW checkin in

A) Deluxe Premium - your area is on the right side facing the stage

B)  Premium - area is on the left side of stage


----------



## Artax

yulilin3 said:


> SWW Premium Package $69 adult/ $39 kids includes:
> Reserved Parade viewing with snacks and soft drinks/water
> 1 priority seating show at Theater of the Stars to be booked the morning of your package at Min and Bills starting at 10am. (First come first served)
> Reserved area for Symphony in the Stars and Dessert party including alcoholic and non alcoholic beverages. Standing room only
> Check in for this event is Min and Bills and starts at 10am
> 
> SWW Deluxe Premium $99 adults/ $64 kids includes:
> All of the Premium package offerings plus
> The option to walk behind the parade to the front of the event stage
> Direct access to Darth's Mall (no waiting) only the day of your package
> Priority seating to all SWW shows at Theater of the Stars
> Check in for this event is at the My Magic Service Center (old Sid's.)
> Both packages have 1 day cancellation policy.
> Payment is done at moment of booking




So they didnt tell you the premium package had access to the mall? My agent said the both had it. The main difference was the deluxe got all the shows and the option to follow the motorcade at the end.


----------



## yulilin3

he also took the time and I had him check twice all of the info. I guess we need to wait for the official DPB post.
first post up to date. I hope everyone got their packages. 
SWW Premium Package $69 adult/ $39 kids includes:
Reserved Parade viewing with snacks and soft drinks/water
1 priority seating show at Theater of the Stars to be booked the morning of your package at Min and Bills starting at 10am. (First come first served)
Reserved area for Symphony in the Stars and Dessert party including alcoholic and non alcoholic beverages. Standing room only
Check in for this event is Min and Bills and starts at 10am

SWW Deluxe Premium $99 adults/ $64 kids includes:
All of the Premium package offerings plus
The option to walk behind the parade to the front of the event stage
Direct access to Darth's Mall (no waiting) only the day of your package
Priority seating to all SWW shows at Theater of the Stars
Check in for this event is at the My Magic Service Center (old Sid's.)
Both packages have 1 day cancellation policy.
Payment is done at moment of booking


----------



## FAMof5Cruisers

We just booked the Premium Package!  Woohoo
Please clarify something for me.  If I'm reading this right, we have access to all 3 shows that day (May 16):  Behind the Force, Stars of the Saga, and Obi Wan.   Thus, I don't need to use my fast pass for any of these.  Is this correct?


----------



## southernfriedmom

Ugh!!! I've been off all last week (Spring Break) stalking the boards. Now I just got out of teacher inservice meetings for a 10 min. break. I'm panicking because I can't do anything with this until my lunch break in an hour. What do you think the chances for abailability will be?


----------



## Delilah1310

how do you think this is going to work - 
Deluxe Premium has special viewing of the motorcade / parade, but it also has walking at the end of the motorcade.
I guess I'm not understanding how you can do both? 
do you think its a one or the other?
or could you just jump in the parade when it passes?

Where was the special viewing set up last year? 
(I didn't ask where the special viewing area would be this year ... maybe I'll call back later)

And the benefit of walking at the end of the parade (other than being in the parade!!!) is that you will be up close for a stage show at the end - is that correct?
Can someone tell me more about the stage show?

thanks all. just trying to wrap my head around what I just purchased!


----------



## chirogrrl

Does anyone know if they will offer the Symphony in the Stars dessert party as a separate booking option?


----------



## Marthasor

yulilin3 said:


> SWW Deluxe Premium $99 adults/ $64 kids includes:
> All of the Premium package offerings plus
> The option to walk behind the parade to the front of the event stage
> Direct access to Darth's Mall (no waiting) only the day of your package
> Priority seating to all SWW shows at Theater of the Stars
> Check in for this event is at the My Magic Service Center (old Sid's.)
> Both packages have 1 day cancellation policy.
> Payment is done at moment of booking



yulilin3, thank you, again, for this fantastic info!  Question - we are doing Sci-Fi breakfast at 9:15 am and then the deluxe FtF package (if I had thought about FtF when I booked Sci-Fi, I would have made it earlier.  oh well!).  It looks like when we get out of Sci-Fi, we need to walk to the front of the park to get our FtF credentials.  Where do we then go for the parade viewing?  Can I check in for the FtF package on my own or do DH and DS7 need to be with me?  My DS7 doesn't do well with a lot of back and forth walking (he has ASD).  I'm wondering if he and DH can just hang out close to the parade viewing area while I get the credentials?  Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Artax

FAMof5Cruisers said:


> We just booked the Premium Package!  Woohoo
> Please clarify something for me.  If I'm reading this right, we have access to all 3 shows that day (May 16):  Behind the Force, Stars of the Saga, and Obi Wan.   Thus, I don't need to use my fast pass for any of these.  Is this correct?



From my understading the premium had one show and the deluxe had all shows.


----------



## pld5

Thank you for this thread again!   I have the Deluxe Premium package booked for Friday, June 12!


----------



## yulilin3

FAMof5Cruisers said:


> We just booked the Premium Package!  Woohoo
> Please clarify something for me.  If I'm reading this right, we have access to all 3 shows that day (May 16):  Behind the Force, Stars of the Saga, and Obi Wan.   Thus, I don't need to use my fast pass for any of these.  Is this correct?


Premium deluxe gets all shows and Premium gets one show of your choice and based on availability



Delilah1310 said:


> how do you think this is going to work -
> Deluxe Premium has special viewing of the motorcade / parade, but it also has walking at the end of the motorcade.
> I guess I'm not understanding how you can do both?
> do you think its a one or the other?
> or could you just jump in the parade when it passes?
> 
> Where was the special viewing set up last year?
> (I didn't ask where the special viewing area would be this year ... maybe I'll call back later)
> 
> And the benefit of walking at the end of the parade (other than being in the parade!!!) is that you will be up close for a stage show at the end - is that correct?
> Can someone tell me more about the stage show?
> 
> thanks all. just trying to wrap my head around what I just purchased!


I'm thinking Deluxe Premium viewing is at the start of the parade and then you get to walk behind so you are in front of the stage for the welcome show
Last year it was on the left side of hollywood blvd close to the stage
Benefit for being in front is that you get an awesome view of the welcome show. All the stars and characters are up on stage and you get really awesome pictures


----------



## jtowntoflorida

FAMof5Cruisers said:


> We just booked the Premium Package!  Woohoo
> Please clarify something for me.  If I'm reading this right, we have access to all 3 shows that day (May 16):  Behind the Force, Stars of the Saga, and Obi Wan.   Thus, I don't need to use my fast pass for any of these.  Is this correct?


 
Did you book the Premium or the Premium Deluxe?  With the Premium, you'll have to choose from the 3.  With the Deluxe Premium, you'll get all 3.


----------



## FAMof5Cruisers

Sorry, I meant we have the Deluxe package with all shows.  Therefore, I don't need to fastpass any show.  Correct?


----------



## Cluelyss

After 4 calls I was finally able to book for May 31! Thanks to all for the help and heads up. Had the CM confirm several times that both packages included the dessert party, as he originally told me the regular was only "snacks" during the fireworks (which is what I was booking since we won't see any of the shows with 2 little ones). Don't mind having to stand, but want my drinks/desserts!!!


----------



## ethanwa

There are no AP discounts on this.... is that correct? Can someone confirm?


----------



## yulilin3

So happy hearing that everyone is getting thru and booking. @Itinkso is going to have a day today filling up all the packages on the roll call. 
Again first post is completely up to date. And thanks again to @Barbara C  for the pixie dust


----------



## prgal0715

Just booked the Deluxe Premium package! For anyone who calls and is told it's not available, call right back! The first CM I spoke with insisted there was no availability during my weekend (June 5-7) but when I called back, I booked June 5th right away. Such confusion!


----------



## yulilin3

ethanwa said:


> There are no AP discounts on this.... is that correct? Can someone confirm?


no discounts


----------



## Music City Mama

How exciting for those of you doing the package! It's not in my budget -- I've got a Universal/WDW split trip in June and then strrreeetttccched my budget to fit in a beach trip at the end of July. I can't spend another dime. Also, it would be just my luck that the day I reserved would be really rainy or something and the parade and/or fireworks got canceled. Last but not least, I have a peanut allergic child and the thought of being around all of that smeared peanut butter from the DV cupcake at the dessert party gives me anxiety. So, while I'm completely content with not doing the package, I'm very excited for all of you -- sounds great! And big kudos to the poster who sent Yuli the PM -- very generous!


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> @Barbara C
> Thank you sooooo much for your gift. When I run this thread I never expect anything in return other than hearing all of your stories and your SWW moments.
> My daughter and I will be doing the Deluxe Premium package Saturday May 16th.
> You have no idea how much this means to me.



NO WAY! We are doing may 16 too! Expect a lot of grateful disboarders! Honestly, you've been a blessing!


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

Yes I just booked the Premium (not the Deluxe Premium, the $69 option) only and it took ten minutes total (for 5/22).

The only thing different from yullin's post above is that the CM told me it also included access to Darth's Maul.


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> NO WAY! We are doing may 16 too! Expect a lot of grateful disboarders! Honestly, you've been a blessing!


I feel the love from all of you...thank you all soo much for your kind words. It really is fun for me to help you all out. I know how intimidating this event can be


----------



## yulilin3

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> Yes I just booked the Deluxe only and it took ten minutes total (for 5/22).
> 
> The only thing different from yullin's post above is that the CM told me it also included access to Darth's Maul.


yes the Deluxe Premium includes access to Darth's Mall with no way...the Premium does not include that


----------



## Delilah1310

yulilin3 said:


> I'm thinking Deluxe Premium viewing is at the start of the parade and then you get to walk behind so you are in front of the stage for the welcome show
> Last year it was on the left side of hollywood blvd close to the stage
> Benefit for being in front is that you get an awesome view of the welcome show. All the stars and characters are up on stage and you get really awesome pictures



that makes sense that the Deluxe viewing could be right at the start and then we could just fall in at the end.
The welcome show sounds awesome and I think my DS7 is really going to enjoy it ... as well as being "part of" the parade.

this seemed to me like one of those special Disney moments and an opportunity that we may not have again, so this was the main reason we went with Deluxe.

Can't wait for May 15 to see how this all shakes out!!
we'll have some live posting here, right? or some round ups in the evening of how the day went?

I'm too EXCITED to WORK!!!


----------



## Music City Mama

chirogrrl said:


> Does anyone know if they will offer the Symphony in the Stars dessert party as a separate booking option?



I guess we won't know until it's officially announced, but I think it's highly doubtful.


----------



## cakebaker

Thanks for the heads up! We're booked 6/14 for the Deluxe Premium Pkg!


----------



## cinder-ellah

Yippie !   
I just booked the Deluxe Premium / May 16th / for 5 !  
Great CM !  

Thank you yulilin3 ! ! ! !


----------



## AThrillingChase

Oh I was going to mention this too - she said the parade will go on rain or shine. I have to be honest that sounds kind of miserable!! Like a wet chewie sounds...bad. (and as @yulilin3 has mentioned previously that the dessert party will be moved indoors).


----------



## Artax

yulilin3 said:


> yes the Deluxe Premium includes access to Darth's Mall with no way...the Premium does not include that



Hope this isn't true. When my agent was listing everything off for each package, she listed access to the mall for both. Guess we will have to wait for official announcement as it seems different agents are telling people different things.


----------



## yulilin3

I'll be there first Friday doing characters all day so no parade for us that day. But I am going the night before the first Friday to check out where all the characters will be located. And I will post constantly on this thread, Friday, Saturday and Sunday. (I apologize in advance for grammatical errors)
And once SWW starts please be sure to share your experiences for future planning.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

So excited!!  I've been trying all morning - first call at 7:00 am and the CM could see it but not book it.  Got my reservation for FtF for June 14th!!!   Now if I can get the Galactic Breakfast we will have everything on the wish list.


----------



## yulilin3

For people doing the Premium package ($69 one)
If you want a certain show, like SotS or Visit to the Maul or An Ewok Tale) besure to be at Min and Bills before 10am to guarantee you get it. This 3 will be the more popular ones, Weekend 5 will have A Conversation with Frank Oz, that will be the one to go first so plan accordingly


----------



## wdwalice

Hi everyone! First timer at SWW and trying to plan surprises during the trip for my hubby.  The show that is mentioned after the parade - what time does that usually start?  I have scheduled a DTech appointment for him but don't want to miss anything.  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> SWW Premium Package $69 adult/ $39 kids includes:
> Reserved Parade viewing with snacks and soft drinks/water
> 1 priority seating show at Theater of the Stars to be booked the morning of your package at Min and Bills starting at 10am. (First come first served)
> Reserved area for Symphony in the Stars and Dessert party including alcoholic and non alcoholic beverages. Standing room only
> Check in for this event is Min and Bills and starts at 10am
> 
> SWW Deluxe Premium $99 adults/ $64 kids includes:
> All of the Premium package offerings plus
> The option to walk behind the parade to the front of the event stage
> Direct access to Darth's Mall (no waiting) only the day of your package
> Priority seating to all SWW shows at Theater of the Stars
> Check in for this event is at the My Magic Service Center (old Sid's.)
> Both packages have 1 day cancellation policy.
> Payment is done at moment of booking



Who do we call to get this reservation, dinning?


----------



## keishashadow

Delilah1310 said:


> that* makes sense that the Deluxe viewing could be right at the start and then we could just fall in at the end.*
> The welcome show sounds awesome and I think my DS7 is really going to enjoy it ... as well as being "part of" the parade.
> 
> this seemed to me like one of those special Disney moments and an opportunity that we may not have again, so this was the main reason we went with Deluxe.
> 
> Can't wait for May 15 to see how this all shakes out!!
> we'll have some live posting here, right? or some round ups in the evening of how the day went?
> 
> I'm too EXCITED to WORK!!!



seriously, would be amazing to have it there


----------



## cinder-ellah

407-939-3463
Ask for Special Dining Events


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

yulilin3 said:


> yes the Deluxe Premium includes access to Darth's Mall with no way...the Premium does not include that





Artax said:


> Hope this isn't true. When my agent was listing everything off for each package, she listed access to the mall for both. Guess we will have to wait for official announcement as it seems different agents are telling people different things.



Sorry I misspoke and corrected my post.  I booked the $69 Premium package and was told, like artax, that it DID include access to Darth's Maul.

But we shall see.


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> Hi everyone! First timer at SWW and trying to plan surprises during the trip for my hubby.  The show that is mentioned after the parade - what time does that usually start?  I have scheduled a DTech appointment for him but don't want to miss anything.  Thanks again everyone!


The welcome show happens right as the parade reaches the event stage. Around 11:20am


----------



## yulilin3

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> Sorry I misspoke and corrected my post.  I booked the $69 Premium package and was told, like artax, that it DID include access to Darth's Maul.
> 
> But we shall see.


We are going to have to wait for the official wording from DPB


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

yulilin3 said:


> *You guys are a bad influence, with all your excitmenent!!*
> 
> 
> lol...yes they are!


----------



## Artax

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> Sorry I misspoke and corrected my post.  I booked the $69 Premium package and was told, like artax, that it DID include access to Darth's Maul.
> 
> But we shall see.



Glad I am not the only one. Now I guess we wait and see. Would love to have priority access to the mall.


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> I feel the love from all of you...thank you all soo much for your kind words. It really is fun for me to help you all out. I know how intimidating this event can be


Yes! I got this and I'm still bugged out that we'll miss something lol excited to meet you!


----------



## OhioWDWDuo

Thank you, thank you, thank you to Yulilin3 and everyone for the info! I just booked the Deluxe Premium package and am now contemplating canceling the VIP package. I am holding out for the official announcement before I make the decision. I agree with PPs that the price difference may not be worth it (to us) for what you get. Decisions, decisions...  

Everyone on this thread is just so awesome!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Interesting tidbit....just tried to link my confirmation # for FtF in MDX and it wouldn't link without cancelling my 9:10 Galactic Breakfast (since it must be viewed as a dining reservation and the start time is at 10:00). Just a warning to anyone else not to accidentally cancel an ADR!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Woof. That $99 is gonna be hard to do. Lots of nice stuff, ugh


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

I wonder if I can just book a $99 version for my 12 year old to guarantee Jedi Training?  And keep the other 6 of us on the regular $69 version.


----------



## Cluelyss

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> I wonder if I can just book a $99 version for my 12 year old to guarantee Jedi Training?  And keep the other 6 of us on the regular $69 version.


 JTA is only included in the VIP package.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Its amazing that even with no official announcement how many people will already be signed up. 

Same with VIP...we knew nearly a month ahead how to get signed up. By the time these things get announced to the general public dates are full


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

I hope they fix this problem (from EasyWDW link in first post):

"The reserved Feel the Force viewing location is close to the Sorcerer’s Hat and includes the same desserts they’re serving at Hollywood & Vine for dinner. It offers a nice view of the stage show, but is lousy for the fireworks as it’s too close to take in the show."


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> For people doing the Premium package ($69 one)
> If you want a certain show, like SotS or Visit to the Maul or An Ewok Tale) besure to be at Min and Bills before 10am to guarantee you get it. This 3 will be the more popular ones, Weekend 5 will have A Conversation with Frank Oz, that will be the one to go first so plan accordingly


 
I was wondering this...I have a FP for SOTS for Friday, the day we got the premium package. Wondering if I should drop that for TSMM and try to change my Obi-Wan and beyond to SOTS for Sunday, just in case we can't get it Friday?


----------



## yulilin3

It's frustrating for people that don't know about these boards and don't plan things out.
It saddens me when you see a kids face light up in the middle of the day because they see JTA and the parents go to sign up and, of course, it's all booked up. Or when they come to the parks just as the parade is starting and are unable to enjoy it.
Many people will be upset once this gets officially announced


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> I hope they fix this problem (from EasyWDW link in first post):
> 
> "The reserved Feel the Force viewing location is close to the Sorcerer’s Hat and includes the same desserts they’re serving at Hollywood & Vine for dinner. It offers a nice view of the stage show, but is lousy for the fireworks as it’s too close to take in the show."


 
Well, one of the reasons it wasn't ideal last year is because the hat was in the way.  Now that's no longer an issue, so it remains to be seen how "bad" the viewing area will be.

FWIW, this was the same dessert party area for Frozen Summer Fun last year, and we just had our desserts (and adult beverages) and left the area to watch the fireworks elsewhere.


----------



## Cluelyss

Did anyone get info on what time we check in for the FW portion? I understand the location is different (Min & Bill's for regular, HBD for deluxe) but my CM didn't give me a time for FW , just the parade).


----------



## yulilin3

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> I hope they fix this problem (from EasyWDW link in first post):
> 
> "The reserved Feel the Force viewing location is close to the Sorcerer’s Hat and includes the same desserts they’re serving at Hollywood & Vine for dinner. It offers a nice view of the stage show, but is lousy for the fireworks as it’s too close to take in the show."


If they keep it in the same location it's not the best nor the worst view. What makes this package special is the vibe of the evening. Having desserts (and they did fix the desserts) and drinks, with awesome music playing and not being shoulder to shoulder with people. And you get a great view of SUmmon the Force pre show. If it's in the same space as last year, go toward the left of the reserved area and you'll have good views of the fireworks



AThrillingChase said:


> I was wondering this...I have a FP for SOTS for Friday, the day we got the premium package. Wondering if I should drop that for TSMM and try to change my Obi-Wan and beyond to SOTS for Sunday, just in case we can't get it Friday?


It really depends on what you want to do. You could do 2 shows guaranteed (one using your fp and one with the package)


----------



## drlaurafsu

Had the same experience with rundisney. Wine and dine half sold out in 33 minutes. Had friends trying to sign 2 people up and couldn't get the second one in. Site kept funneling people into an online queue. Thanks to dis many were able to get in via a different link and avoid the queue...plus knew registration opened a few minutes early. Lots of upset people who were trying to do it the way they were told. 

AP was worse...sold out in 10 minutes...3 of which were before registration officially started.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Did anyone get info on what time we check in for the FW portion? I understand the location is different (Min & Bill's for regular, HBD for deluxe) but my CM didn't give me a time for FW , just the parade).


last year you could enter the area for dessert party at 8:30pm


----------



## MakiraMarlena

booked the premium on 5/16. No issues except that my resort booking is through Orbitz and they had to find the actual Disney reservation number for it. I wonder what happens if you say you are staying offsite.

Didn't have to wait on hold at all.


----------



## mesaboy2

In on 5/29 for $69 Premium, thanks to all here.  Special thanks to @Itinkso for going to special lengths to keep me in the loop and @yulilin3 for, you know, *everything*.


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> booked the premium on 5/16. No issues except that my resort booking is through Orbitz and they had to find the actual Disney reservation number for it. I wonder what happens if you say you are staying offsite.


I'm not staying on or off site (well in my house  ) but I do have a Disney account. He just asked for my adress, phone number and last name and got my information.
I'm thinking for people who don't have an account they just create one right then and there


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> In on 5/29 for $69 Premium, thanks to all here.  Special thanks to @Itinkso for going to special lengths to keep me in the loop and @yulilin3 for, you know, *everything*.


Make sure to come and say hi. I might go that evening just for fireworks.
Oh and BTW I might bump you out of top thread this month


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> In on 5/29 for $69 Premium, thanks to all here.  Special thanks to @Itinkso for going to special lengths to keep me in the loop and @yulilin3 for, you know, *everything*.


Maybe we'll see you around the parks that weekend....I'll be the one trying to herd 2 unruly tow-headed children


----------



## Candleshoe

slaveone said:


> Anyone find out if there is AP discount on these?
> I know it's unlikely but still.


I asked if there was a Disney Chase Visa discount available and she said that she didn't see any discounts there.  

But you can always ask 

I got 3 Deluxe Premiums for Jun 13.   Can always cancel my DD since she's told me she does NOT want to sit for the shows.   Couldn't spring for it for the whole party, but it's the end of the trip so I'm okay going our sep. ways.



yulilin3 said:


> don't have any messages



She didn't post it as a private message   She posted it on your profile so it's a public message.

That's very nice of you Barbara!


----------



## AThrillingChase

drlaurafsu said:


> Had the same experience with rundisney. Wine and dine half sold out in 33 minutes. Had friends trying to sign 2 people up and couldn't get the second one in. Site kept funneling people into an online queue. Thanks to dis many were able to get in via a different link and avoid the queue...plus knew registration opened a few minutes early. Lots of upset people who were trying to do it the way they were told.
> 
> AP was worse...sold out in 10 minutes...3 of which were before registration officially started.


 
Reading this actually made me shudder. I refer to it as (W &)D-day.



MakiraMarlena said:


> booked the premium on 5/16. No issues except that my resort booking is through Orbitz and they had to find the actual Disney reservation number for it. I wonder what happens if you say you are staying offsite.


 
I had the same thing - but she was able to find mine very quickly. The only thing was that I couldn't confirm the address since it was Orbitz's! She just changed it in their system...I think? And then moved on.


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> Make sure to come and say hi. I might go that evening just for fireworks.
> Oh and BTW *I might bump you out of top thread this month*


 
Bring it!    These monthly competitions are just for lunch money anyway.


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> The welcome show happens right as the parade reaches the event stage. Around 11:20am


Thank you again, Yulilin3! You truly are awesome!!


----------



## rpcvpanama

I booked for 5/15.  Have the VIP booked for that day and just have to decide if the price difference is worth the "extras" that you get with the VIP.  The early access to Darth Mall is a big benefit for the VIP if we want any of the limited edition merchandise.  Not sure we do...oh decisions, decisions.


----------



## superrach

Sounds like there's little to no chance of getting into the shows without a FP or FtF.  Just thinking about those who don't do FtF and want to see more than one show but only have 1 show FP.


----------



## yulilin3

Just for laughs but the Disney Parks Blog most recent article:
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ps-you-plan-save-for-future-disney-vacations/
save money for your future Disney trip


----------



## slaveone

Well I have decided to save my $140 for goodies. We priced it out and it doesn't work out for us this year not because of cost but because it just isn't a good value for us. I added a night onto the reservation instead so doing a split stay now.


----------



## yulilin3

superrach said:


> Sounds like there's little to no chance of getting into the shows without a FP or FtF.  Just thinking about those who don't do FtF and want to see more than one show but only have 1 show FP.


It's all about the show you pick for your SWW show.
Behind the Force Rebels and Obi Wan are easy to get into. Also Theater of the Stars has about 400 additional seating from Premiere Theater since it's stadium benches I'm sure they will cram as many people as they can
Standby line for the popular shows will be at least one hour waits


----------



## Metz172

Booked the $69 package for the 4 of us for June 5.  Woo Hoo!!!!!

I already had fast passes for SOTS.  So do I change those for a tier 1 ride planning on getting into the SOTS with the package, or keep the fast passes until I know for sure that day? What do you think the odds will be for getting in that day with the package?


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> Just for laughs but the Disney Parks Blog most recent article:
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ps-you-plan-save-for-future-disney-vacations/
> save money for your future Disney trip




Saw that and sent it to both my Daughters as I told them this would be the last year I paid for them to go to Disney.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I GOTEM!!!!

I did something funny cause of the guests that will be there

Friday May 15th FtF Premium Package
Saturday May 23rd FtF Deluxe Package 

Woot Woot! So glad they announced those...

truly hoping the shows remain same time as last year so I can firm up my planning around this.


----------



## superrach

yulilin3 said:


> It's all about the show you pick for your SWW show.
> Behind the Force Rebels and Obi Wan are easy to get into. Also Theater of the Stars has about 400 additional seating from Premiere Theater since it's stadium benches I'm sure they will cram as many people as they can
> Stanby line for the popular shows will be at least one hour waits



That's good to know; I've never been but am going this year!  I decided to make a FP for the SotS show; thought that would be a good one for a novice!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I GOTEM!!!!
> 
> I did something funny cause of the guests that will be there
> 
> Friday May 15th FtF Premium Package
> Saturday May 23rd FtF Deluxe Package
> 
> Woot Woot! So glad they announced those...
> 
> truly hoping the shows remain same time as last year so I can firm up my planning around this.


the updated times for shows are on the first post. All announced


----------



## CJK

Congrats all!  I look forward to reading all about both packages and how they work out on May 15th.  We can't afford to buy either package since this is just an extra trip to make use of our annual passes in between our regular trips.  We are also staying offsite, so we can't book any fast passes yet.  I'm having serious doubts that any FP's for the shows will still be available by the time we can book.  Dh won't stand in line for an hour, so I have a feeling we're sunk.   We are looking forward to the fireworks and just walking around to see the characters, but the shows were a big draw (particularly the Stormtrooper pre-show).    Ah well, we're lucky to be able to go at all.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

My Schedule just went to packed on Saturday the 23rd because of how the FtF Deluxe Package works...

Question: Does anyone remember how long the EWOK show was? Or any of the shows for that matter.


----------



## yulilin3

Metz172 said:


> Booked the $69 package for the 4 of us for June 5.  Woo Hoo!!!!!
> 
> I already had fast passes for SOTS.  So do I change those for a tier 1 ride planning on getting into the SOTS with the package, or keep the fast passes until I know for sure that day? What do you think the odds will be for getting in that day with the package?


How important is SotS to you?? we don't know how many spots they will have available for the Premium package per show.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> the updated times for shows are on the first post. All announced


So those ARE the times on the first page, good, good... didn't know if that was last years thing or not.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> My Schedule just went to packed on Saturday the 23rd because of how the FtF Deluxe Package works...
> 
> Question: Does anyone remember how long the EWOK show was? Or any of the shows for that matter.


SotS including the pre show 45min
All others are 30 min. Obi Wan can run a bit longer maybe to 40 minutes


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> So those ARE the times on the first page, good, good... didn't know if that was last years thing or not.


anything in RED is this years confirmed by Disney


----------



## tlh119

We just booked for the $69 package for 4 on June 13th!!!


----------



## jane2073

yulilin3 said:


> How important is SotS to you?? we don't know how many spots they will have available for the Premium package per show.



We did the same thing that day.  We have our FP SotS and are are going to (try to) use our package fast past for A Visit to the Maul.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Congrats all!  I look forward to reading all about both packages and how they work out on May 15th.  We can't afford to buy either package since this is just an extra trip to make use of our annual passes in between our regular trips.  We are also staying offsite, so we can't book any fast passes yet.  I'm having serious doubts that any FP's for the shows will still be available by the time we can book.  Dh won't stand in line for an hour, so I have a feeling we're sunk.   We are looking forward to the fireworks and just walking around to see the characters, but the shows were a big draw (particularly the Stormtrooper pre-show).    Ah well, we're lucky to be able to go at all.


Yeah SotS will be one of the hardest to get into.
Just got off of the phone with Disney's Guest Relations. I sent an email Friday  explaining my frustration at being an AP and not being able to book fp for the shows.
She said that she understands and that AP are a valued part of the Disney family but that it's something that they are working on now. No changes to the 30 day policy. She said that some fp might be available once the 30 day mark comes around but that she's not sure.


----------



## AuntieK

Now I just upgraded my package to the deluxe premium one.  The kids were excited about Frank Oz so I decided it was worth the price to know we can see his show. Very nice CM.  He called Guest Services to find out if there will be seating for the fireworks with the deluxe premium package.  We were both curious why only the lowered price package has the standing room only caveat.  According to guest services, there will be no chairs in either area.


----------



## yulilin3

FOR ANYONE CHECKING INTO THE THREAD NOW

Premium Packages were released this morning at 10am Call now if interested 407 WDW DINE
*SWW Premium Package $69 adult/ $39 kids includes:*
Reserved Parade viewing with snacks and soft drinks/water
1 priority seating show at Theater of the Stars to be booked the morning of your package at Min and Bills starting at 10am. (First come first served)
Reserved area for Symphony in the Stars and Dessert party including alcoholic and non alcoholic beverages. Standing room only
Check in for this event is Min and Bills and starts at 10am

*SWW Deluxe Premium $99 adults/ $64 kids includes:*
All of the Premium package offerings plus
The option to walk behind the parade to the front of the event stage
Direct access to Darth's Mall (no waiting) only the day of your package
Priority seating to all SWW shows at Theater of the Stars
Check in for this event is at the My Magic Service Center (old Sid's.) 
Both packages have 1 day cancellation policy.
Payment is done at moment of booking


----------



## seigyoku

Blargh. Was busy this morning, got into work, saw thread, got through after a few tries, but may have to redo how entire trip goes since it seems the 15th is sold out but the 16th is open.

Oh well. BF is just gonna have to deaaaaaaal.


----------



## CJK

Thanks, yulilin3!  I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> *SWW Deluxe Premium $99 adults/ $64 kids includes:*
> All of the Premium package offerings plus
> *The option to walk behind the parade to the front of the event stage*



I wonder if this means they won't be doing the "rope drop" like they did last year letting all the FtF attendees walk up to the stage as the parade passed...  It's not like people marching in the back are going to get to SEE the parade, let alone get to talk to the guest stars so I'm not quite sure what the perk is (other than being in the parade)


----------



## BobaFettFan

yulilin3 said:


> . And I will post constantly on this thread, Friday, Saturday and Sunday.



And here I thought I wasn't going to check this board every morning once I finally arrived!  Silly me...


----------



## db99

As always, this thread is on the money!  Just called and got right through with no wait and booked the deluxe package on 5/17.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I wonder if this means they won't be doing the "rope drop" like they did last year letting all the FtF attendees walk up to the stage as the parade passed...  It's not like people marching in the back are going to get to SEE the parade, let alone get to talk to the guest stars so I'm not quite sure what the perk is (other than being in the parade)


I feel that they are going to allow the people with the Deluxe Premium to walk behind the parade, then have the rope across and then allow everyone else


----------



## Candleshoe

_(as of now.  Thanks  @yulilin3 for the bullet list I used to build this with )_


----------



## OZMom

GAHHHHHHHHH... I check this thread every morning and the one morning I am away from home all morning, I miss it. I hope they are not all booked


----------



## jthornton94

Ok, needs some thoughts on my plan for May 30.

Rope drop-sign up for JTA
8:30-sci-fi breakfast
10am- FTF check in
11-parade(how long?)
12:15-1:15 start tours fp
1:20-2:20 TSM fp
3:15- stars of the saga(hopefully fp with FtF)
3:35-4:35 ToT fp
8pm-dessert party
10:30 fantasmic

We usually don't go to the shows or care about autographs, just like the feel of the weeends.  When do you think we should slip in the actual JTA show assuming we can't talk my son out of it?  Would an hour work for breakfast?  Any conflicts you can see?


----------



## yulilin3

jthornton94 said:


> Ok, needs some thoughts on my plan for May 30.
> 
> Rope drop-sign up for JTA
> 8:30-sci-fi breakfast
> 10am- FTF check in
> 11-parade(how long?)
> 12:15-1:15 start tours fp
> 1:20-2:20 TSM fp
> 3:15- stars of the saga(hopefully fp with FtF)
> 3:35-4:35 ToT fp
> 8pm-dessert party
> 10:30 fantasmic
> 
> We usually don't go to the shows or care about autographs, just like the feel of the weeends.  When do you think we should slip in the actual JTA show assuming we can't talk my son out of it?  Would an hour work for breakfast?  Any conflicts you can see?


It looks good. Just be toward the front for the JTA sign up.  The parade with welcome show is 30 minutes
Maybe try and slip JTA between ST and TSMM or can you move your ST fp for after ToT


----------



## Metz172

yulilin3 said:


> How important is SotS to you?? we don't know how many spots they will have available for the Premium package per show.



It is pretty important.  The other show we want to see is the Darth Maul one and I have fast passes for that for Sunday.  I think I will just keep the fast pass just in case and I won't have to stress about being lined up early and then we have the option of seeing another show too.

I can't tell you how much this board had helped me in planning these days.  Thank you to everyone for all your information and advice.


----------



## MarkinMA

Skywise said:


> I wonder if this means they won't be doing the "rope drop" like they did last year letting all the FtF attendees walk up to the stage as the parade passed...  It's not like people marching in the back are going to get to SEE the parade, let alone get to talk to the guest stars so I'm not quite sure what the perk is (other than being in the parade)



I bet they have the Deluxe Premium at the start of the parade route - and 'rope drop' them into the back of the parade as it moves up the street.  Then the Deluxe folks just end up at the stage - in front.  A bit like they did last year - but it was a little chaotic for the FtF people because there were already people following up the street.


----------



## OZMom

Sold out for our day


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> Sold out for our day


Noooo...is there no other day you can do it?


----------



## Cluelyss

OZMom said:


> Sold out for our day


Try calling back....I was told that initially as well. On 2 separate calls. There's been no release to the general public yet, so can't fathom any day is sold out yet?


----------



## Candleshoe

OZMom said:


> Sold out for our day


Try again!  Try again!!


----------



## jthornton94

One more question, for FTF does the whole party have to check in at the same time?  Half of my group has a 9:35 sci fi reservation.  Ours is 8:30.  Think we can check in separately?


----------



## seigyoku

Officially booked on the 16th. Tempted to call back daily to see if anyone cancels for the 15th, but I suspect if there is a day that is truly sold out that may be it with the Darth Mall access.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

OZMom said:


> We'll be at SoTS Friday the 15th too  Do you know if we should line up prior to the FP show up time?



Since I just booked the FtF Premium package I am hoping to cover my SotS FP into priority seating, I have still kept the FP just in case the first come first serve beats me to that one.... BUT if we end up using the FP for SotS I would get there 30 minutes early, at least that's our plan


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Try calling back....I was told that initially as well. On 2 separate calls. There's been no release to the general public yet, so can't fathom any day is sold out yet?


Seriously, It would only be DIssers there if it was sold out


----------



## CinderElsa

OZMom said:


> Sold out for our day


Oh no!  Please do try again.



yulilin3 said:


> Seriously, It would only be DIssers there if it was sold out


I think it's possible that 5/15 is indeed sold out, from what I'm seeing on FB.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

If these sell out quickly, I think that's good news for anyone who wants to do the shows SB.  I feared that they would take up so much seating with all these various packages that SB wouldn't be a possibility.

That being said...I really can't imagine any date already being sold out with no official announcement, unless they're really, really limiting the number of participants.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

superrach said:


> Sounds like there's little to no chance of getting into the shows without a FP or FtF.  Just thinking about those who don't do FtF and want to see more than one show but only have 1 show FP.


 
I wouldn't think that, at all.

The theatre seats 1500 (according to reports).  There are only 40 VIPs/day.  Even if they have 200 Premium and 200 Deluxe Premium packages/day, that's only 440/1500 slots that are filled with packages.  That still leaves over 1100 slots for each show for FP and SB, which is about what the total seating was in the old theatre.


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> Noooo...is there no other day you can do it?



I'm calling again right now. We could technically switch our SW day to the 16th, but it means shifting all our ADRs etc. The CM I spoke to seemed to have no idea what I was talking about so fingers crossed she's wrong????


----------



## hultrain

How bad are lines to get into Darth's Mall on the other weekends besides the first weekend? We will be there the second weekend.  Also, if I have a D-Tech me reservation, can I skip the line?  And if so, do I get to stay in the Mall to look around after my D-Tech me is done? Can my family (they are not doing D-Tech me) come with me?


----------



## OhioWDWDuo

OZMom said:


> I'm calling again right now. We could technically switch our SW day to the 16th, but it means shifting all our ADRs etc. The CM I spoke to seemed to have no idea what I was talking about so fingers crossed she's wrong????



Keep trying! I was originally told that 5/15 was sold out too.


----------



## Candleshoe

OZMom said:


> I'm calling again right now. We could technically switch our SW day to the 16th, but it means shifting all our ADRs etc. The CM I spoke to seemed to have no idea what I was talking about so fingers crossed she's wrong????


Fingers crossed!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

CinderElsa said:


> Oh no!  Please do try again.
> 
> 
> I think it's possible that 5/15 is indeed sold out, from what I'm seeing on FB.


 
Which FB group are you seeing? I'm sooo glad for this board because I wanted it for the 15th and I figured it being first day it may sell out quickly. Whew!


----------



## yulilin3

hultrain said:


> How bad are lines to get into Darth's Mall on the other weekends besides the first weekend? We will be there the second weekend.  Also, if I have a D-Tech me reservation, can I skip the line?  And if so, do I get to stay in the Mall to look around after my D-Tech me is done? Can my family (they are not doing D-Tech me) come with me?


with a D Tech ressie you can skip the line just ask the CM at the front. Not sure how many can come in with you if any. After D Tech you can stay inside. The lines are usually good first thing in the morning, around parade time and in the early evening


----------



## The Sunrise Student

inkedupmomma said:


> On hold! Yulilin3, what would we do without you?!?



whoop clicked reply to wrong one... Move along, Move Along.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

slaveone said:


> That sucks for the 501st and the Rebel Alliance.



Wait, WHAT?!

Going to have to figure that out... good thing we are doing the FtF on Friday prior to marching so that we can watch how that works... and they will know if it works right...


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Wait, WHAT?!
> 
> Going to have to figure that out... good thing we are doing the FtF on Friday prior to marching so that we can watch how that works... and they will know if it works right...


I think it's just walking behind the parade to get good, front row spots for the welcome show on the stage.


----------



## saundedj

yulilin3 said:


> on hold... 20 min wait at this point





mexxican said:


> Booked Deluxe Premium for 5/15, also booked VIP that day... looks like VIP has added benefits of pre-opening Darth's Mall entry, Hot Breakfast, TS Lunch, JTA for kids, Vader M&G, and access to popular HS rides like TSMM & ToT. I can't say those are worth the $240 difference in price (w/Disney Rewards discount). Anyone else considering cancelling their VIP tour?




Count me in for cancelling the VIP tour.  I decided the Deluxe Pkg. was a better deal for our family.  On hold now with the tour line to cancel.


----------



## seigyoku

Oh and since I didn't say it before, a giant thank you for getting this info out! I may have had to flip my days, but I would have been super sad to have called after the official announcement and found NOTHING for that first weekend!


----------



## superrach

jtowntoflorida said:


> I wouldn't think that, at all.
> 
> The theatre seats 1500 (according to reports).  There are only 40 VIPs/day.  Even if they have 200 Premium and 200 Deluxe Premium packages/day, that's only 440/1500 slots that are filled with packages.  That still leaves over 1100 slots for each show for FP and SB, which is about what the total seating was in the old theatre.



Glad to hear about those numbers.  Makes sense!


----------



## lvstitch

Couldn't get the Premium Deluxe for 5/15 but was able to get it for 5/16.  As of now I have both the VIP and Premium Deluxe booked and breakfast at Sci Fi.  I really don't see the value in the VIP but will double check with my DH before I cancel it.


----------



## OZMom

YAY!!!! 

I'm so glad you all said to call back!! I called and booked for the 15th. You are all fantastic  Thank You!!


----------



## CinderElsa

AThrillingChase said:


> Which FB group are you seeing? I'm sooo glad for this board because I wanted it for the 15th and I figured it being first day it may sell out quickly. Whew!


Not sure which group (& can't check now ) but three posts in a row mentioned that they were told 5/15 is full. Could also be that their system is choking, though.


----------



## slaveone

About the parade I was reading it wrong no prob for the 501st and the Alliance. Ignore me today I don't think I have enough caffeine in my system yet.


----------



## BobaFettFan

Awesome OZMom!  This board saves lives! Well.. vacations.. but still.  I remember reading about the "Star Wars breakfasts!" on the Disney Blog, calling, and finding out that it was already sold out.  My beautiful, smart, amazing wife was able to call every day for a month until she got one for me!  This is a once in a lifetime trip and I'll be damned if this board hasn't helped make it perfect.  

Now.. why is there no ice cream at the parade I wonder...


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> YAY!!!!
> 
> I'm so glad you all said to call back!! I called and booked for the 15th. You are all fantastic  Thank You!!


----------



## lovethattink

hultrain said:


> How bad are lines to get into Darth's Mall on the other weekends besides the first weekend? We will be there the second weekend.  Also, if I have a D-Tech me reservation, can I skip the line?  And if so, do I get to stay in the Mall to look around after my D-Tech me is done? Can my family (they are not doing D-Tech me) come with me?





yulilin3 said:


> with a D Tech ressie you can skip the line just ask the CM at the front. Not sure how many can come in with you if any. After D Tech you can stay inside. The lines are usually good first thing in the morning, around parade time and in the early evening



In addition to what @yulilin3 said, I think line dynamics have just changed with both GG and deluxe packages offering express entry into the mall.



The Sunrise Student said:


> Wait, WHAT?!
> 
> Going to have to figure that out... good thing we are doing the FtF on Friday prior to marching so that we can watch how that works... and they will know if it works right...





yulilin3 said:


> I think it's just walking behind the parade to get good, front row spots for the welcome show on the stage.



That's how I interpret it too. Follow the rope after the parade.


----------



## tschaan

Is there a schedule for the second sith at JTA during SWW?  I know or varies between Darth Maul and Assaj and there probably isn't an official schedule but I'm trying to plan ahead. We will definitely be there at rope drop. Also, 2 years ago we were unable to request DM and ended up fighting Darth Vader. Does anyone know if it was easier last year? Thanks!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

slaveone said:


> About the parade I was reading it wrong no prob for the 501st and the Alliance. Ignore me today I don't think I have enough caffeine in my system yet.



I know last year they let us our of the FtF to follow the groups to the stage... but I think they will let the deluxe out first


----------



## Laura C

If I was to book the deluxe package for weekend 5 I take it the fast passes would just be for the regular 3 shows not the conversation with frank oz, I would still need to get my own fp for that would I? And am in 2 minds with the VIP for weekend 4 it's a lot of difference in money but it's sounds like such an organised day without the hassle of sorting fp for the main rides! Head says one thing, mind says another! 
Thanks and well done to everyone on their bookings xx


----------



## Skywise

Yeah, I can't believe any of the dates are sold out yet - I haven't seen this info on any of the other Disney forums or boards yet so that means either there's a very VERY few spots (doubt it) or we are LEGION!  (which is probably true.   )


----------



## drlaurafsu

A lot of time who they fight is based on size/age of the kids. Older kids tend to fight maul/ventress while the smaller kids fight Vader (less scary)


----------



## yulilin3

tschaan said:


> Is there a schedule for the second sith at JTA during SWW?  I know or varies between Darth Maul and Assaj and there probably isn't an official schedule but I'm trying to plan ahead. We will definitely be there at rope drop. Also, 2 years ago we were unable to request DM and ended up fighting Darth Vader. Does anyone know if it was easier last year? Thanks!


I don't think there was a clear schedule on the second Sith. Maybe @Itinkso has some more info?



Laura C said:


> If I was to book the deluxe package for weekend 5 I take it the fast passes would just be for the regular 3 shows not the conversation with frank oz, I would still need to get my own fp for that would I? And am in 2 minds with the VIP for weekend 4 it's a lot of difference in money but it's sounds like such an organised day without the hassle of sorting fp for the main rides! Head says one thing, mind says another!
> Thanks and well done to everyone on their bookings xx


I asked about weekends when there's more than 3 shows and he said that Deluxe Premium will get seats to ALL the shows at Theater of the Stars.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

OMG wow this thread blew up between Friday and today. I finally got caught up, so if you posted something to me directly and I didn't reply I am so sorry, poke me again!

UPDATE on Marching:

We will be Marching Weekend 1 Saturday May 16th

AND

Weekend 2 Friday May 22nd

Originally we were going to only do one day, but my paranoid brain said oh no what if it rains then your dreams of marching just went down the drain! So my BF and I decided to cover our bases and sign up for two times, and if it doesn't rain, more marching YEAH! I keep hearing from my other 501st buddies that we will love it, and they say we will not be disappointed marching twice even if it's in the same costume.

Nest year we will be bringing our Stormtroopers


----------



## hultrain

yulilin3 said:


> with a D Tech ressie you can skip the line just ask the CM at the front. Not sure how many can come in with you if any. After D Tech you can stay inside. The lines are usually good first thing in the morning, around parade time and in the early evening


Well, hopefully they let my son in with me because we'll be split up from my wife and daughter, who are not into SW stuff.  I imagine if it's just me showing up with the kid (who is not old enough to wait outside for me by himself), they'll have to let him in rather than making me miss my reservation.


----------



## kcarpent

Planning to go to the first saturday of SWW in 2016, my bf is a huge SW buff. I'm going to go crazy waiting for another year!

By the way, were similar packages (Deluxe/Premium) offered for SWW 2014, or is it new for 2015?


----------



## CinderElsa

I wish Hilton would stop calling to sell me a timeshare because whenever I see the 407 area code, I'm convinced something has gone horribly wrong & I'm about to be told my reservation has been canceled.


----------



## mesaboy2

jthornton94 said:


> One more question, *for FTF does the whole party have to check in at the same time?*  Half of my group has a 9:35 sci fi reservation.  Ours is 8:30.  Think we can check in separately?


 
If someone answered this for you, I missed it.  I asked this specific question while booking this morning and was told one person could check in for the group.  Know that phone CMs can be wrong, but I suspect in this case she is right.


----------



## yulilin3

hultrain said:


> Well, hopefully they let my son in with me because we'll be split up from my wife and daughter, who are not into SW stuff.  I imagine if it's just me showing up with the kid (who is not old enough to wait outside for me by himself), they'll have to let him in rather than making me miss my reservation.


I'm sure they will let him inside with you



kcarpent said:


> Planning to go to the first saturday of SWW in 2016, my bf is a huge SW buff. I'm going to go crazy waiting for another year!
> 
> By the way, were similar packages (Deluxe/Premium) offered for SWW 2014, or is it new for 2015?


2014 they only offered Feel the Force similar to the Premium one this year



The Sunrise Student said:


> OMG wow this thing blew up between Friday and today. I finally got caught up, so if you posted something to me directly and I didn't reply I am so sorry, poke me again!
> 
> UPDATE on Marching:
> 
> We will be Marching Weekend 1 *Saturday May 16th*
> 
> AND
> 
> Weekend 2 Friday May 22nd
> 
> Originally we were going to only do one day, but my paranoid brain said oh no what if it rains then your dreams of marching just went down the drain! So my BF and I decided to cover our bases and sign up for two times, and if it doesn't rain, more marching YEAH! I keep hearing from my other 501st buddies that we will love it, and they say we will not be disappointed marching twice even if it's in the same costume.
> 
> Nest year we will be bringing our Stormtroopers


Saturday May 16 is one of the main reasons I chose to do the package that day!! Can't wait to see you and your boyfriend march. I'll make funny faces and try to get you to laugh


----------



## lovethattink

Did I just read no snacks at the parade?


----------



## jthornton94

mesaboy2 said:


> If someone answered this for you, I missed it.  I asked this specific question while booking this morning and was told one person could check in for the group.  Know that phone CMs can be wrong, but I suspect in this case she is right.




Thank you so much!  Saved me a call.  Really hoping that is the case.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

what no snacks? I'm good with there being booze at the dessert party but I ate about 3 strawberry bars during the parade last year. On the other hand you had to watch out that you didn't sit in someone else's melted Mickey bar.


----------



## slaveone

lovethattink said:


> Did I just read no snacks at the parade?


No snacks which is why I passed. I wanted unlimited Mickey Bars for lunch.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think there was a clear schedule on the second Sith. Maybe @Itinkso has some more info?


The second Sith usually begins with the 3rd session of the morning and will rotate between Darth Maul and Ventress. Darth Maul comes out with a Jedi Knight leading the second group. Ventress appears with Ahsoka Tano. There will be a set schedule due to the rotation and it's believed Maul is scheduled to be onstage first. DD was always in SciFi > JTA so she never was onstage first thing in the morning last year.


----------



## Candleshoe

mesaboy2 said:


> If someone answered this for you, I missed it.  I asked this specific question while booking this morning and was told one person could check in for the group.  Know that phone CMs can be wrong, but I suspect in this case she is right.


I was told that when we check in we would be given the "credentials" for the Feel the Force.   I assumed, but didn't ask, that it would be a wrist-band.  

I'm not certain they would just hand them to you, to be put on later.  But of course, I didn't _ask_ since we'll be all checking in at once.


----------



## lovethattink

slaveone said:


> No snacks which is why I passed. I wanted unlimited Mickey Bars for lunch.



Then everyone be sure to have plenty of water with you! ! Don't want to dehydrate or overheat.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> If someone answered this for you, I missed it.  I asked this specific question while booking this morning and was told one person could check in for the group.  Know that phone CMs can be wrong, but I suspect in this case she is right.


That's how it worked for the Soirée at MNSSHP last year, I was able to pick up all 4 badges for my party with my confirmation number. Assume this would work the same.


----------



## Candleshoe

MakiraMarlena said:


> what no snacks? I'm good with there being booze at the dessert party but I ate about 3 strawberry bars during the parade last year. On the other hand you had to watch out that you didn't sit in someone else's melted Mickey bar.



Weird, I was told there would be snacks at the Parade.  ($99/Deluxe Premium)


----------



## Dugette

If I was to get the $69 package and DH the $99 (he wants to see shows and I don't have to), would we be able to be together for the parade and fireworks without issue? Also, just to confirm, our 2.5 year old DD would be free, right? (she was for the Frozen package last summer). Thanks!


----------



## Candleshoe

Cluelyss said:


> That's how it worked for the Soirée at MNSSHP last year, I was able to pick up all 4 badges for my party with my confirmation number. Assume this would work the same.



Badges and not wristbands would be AWESOME!   Are these like conference badgets?


----------



## Cluelyss

lovethattink said:


> Then everyone be sure to have plenty of water with you! ! Don't want to dehydrate or overheat.


Still handing out soft drinks and water, they said.


----------



## lovethattink

Candleshoe said:


> I was told that when we check in we would be given the "credentials" for the Feel the Force.   I assumed, but didn't ask, that it would be a wrist-band.
> 
> I'm not certain they would just hand them to you, to be put on later.  But of course, I didn't _ask_ since we'll be all checking in at once.



Probably a lanyard not a wristband.


----------



## southernfriedmom

Man having a job really gets in the way of SWW planning!!!  I am trying to catch up and make a quick decision which if either FTF package to book.  Has anyone thought about splitting up your party between the regular & deluxe packages?  We have 8 going and I feel like my DD (5 & 5) and their grandparents are not going to sit through more than one show and would have no interest in shopping at Darth's Maul and could use a break in the afternoon.  Anyone see a problem I may not be thinking of if I split my party between the two levels of FTF?


----------



## Candleshoe

kcarpent said:


> Planning to go to the first saturday of SWW in 2016, my bf is a huge SW buff. I'm going to go crazy waiting for another year!
> 
> By the way, were similar packages (Deluxe/Premium) offered for SWW 2014, or is it new for 2015?


Last year there was the 
1. VIP package 
2. Feel the Force

This year there are three - 1 VIP, 2 FtFs


----------



## saundedj

Managed to booked the Deluxe Premium Pkg. for June 12th 

Now I've been on hold for 40 minutes waiting to cancel VIP.

Thanks to everyone with a special shout out to Yulilen


----------



## yulilin3

Dugette said:


> If I was to get the $69 package and DH the $99 (he wants to see shows and I don't have to), would we be able to be together for the parade and fireworks without issue? Also, just to confirm, our 2.5 year old DD would be free, right? (she was for the Frozen package last summer). Thanks!


It sounds like the packages will have different locations to view the parades and the dessert party. This part is not clear yet


----------



## Candleshoe

saundedj said:


> Managed to booked the Deluxe Premium Pkg. for June 12th
> 
> Now I've been on hold for 40 minutes waiting to cancel VIP.
> 
> Thanks to everyone with a special shout out to Yulilen



You may want to hang on to it until AFTER all this has been announced Formally.   JMO.  

Only because there are slight differences in the information we're getting from the CMs and you may change your mind.


----------



## Cluelyss

Candleshoe said:


> Badges and not wristbands would be AWESOME!   Are these like conference badgets?


Sorry I can't find a better picture of the badges on my phone, but you can see the one around DH's neck for the soirée. It had the date printed on it, and we needed to show it for access to all the reserved areas.


----------



## CinderElsa

Cluelyss said:


> Sorry I can't find a better picture of the badges on my phone, but you can see the one around DH's neck for the soirée. It had the date printed on it, and we needed to show it for access to all the reserved areas.


I really like that! I hope we do get badges instead of wristbands.


----------



## yulilin3

I was told both packages will have snacks and drinks for the parade


----------



## mamadragona

So glad for this board.  My CM told me that the difference between PP and DP was the dessert party!  And she didn't even tell me about the FP!  Anyway, I took a gamble on her and booked the PP anyway, figuring I could figure it all out when I got back to the boards, and now I am pleased to find out that indeed the Premium package includes dessert AND a show!  Though I have no idea where that show is going to work into my FP plans, especially when there is no guarantee about which show LOL.  I may need help with that.  But later.  Now I need to get back to work!

So I have PP for May 16th!  Sounds like I'll be in great company that day!


----------



## OZMom

Cluelyss said:


> Sorry I can't find a better picture of the badges on my phone, but you can see the one around DH's neck for the soirée. It had the date printed on it, and we needed to show it for access to all the reserved areas.



Totally unrelated, but DS5 has that same costume  It was raining, so his makeup is a mess, but you get the idea


----------



## MakiraMarlena

so no food snacks at the parade for regular premium, just water and soda. Food is for deluxe premium only. not that it makes a huge deal but it will make a difference as to how fast I bolt for the Brown Derby when the darn thing is over.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

CinderElsa said:


> I really like that! I hope we do get badges instead of wristbands.


 
They did the lanyards for Frozen Summer Fun last year, and I believe for FtF last year as well.  I can't imagine they'd switch to wristbands.  The lanyards are easy to police when you're trying to make sure only package purchasers are in the designated areas.  Wristbands are harder.


----------



## saundedj

Candleshoe said:


> You may want to hang on to it until AFTER all this has been announced Formally.   JMO.
> 
> Only because there are slight differences in the information we're getting from the CMs and you may change your mind.




Probably a good idea - I was on hold for 50 minutes with the VIP Tour line only to be told that the system was down and I should call later.


----------



## Dugette

yulilin3 said:


> It sounds like the packages will have different locations to view the parades and the dessert party. This part is not clear yet


We have a phone CM checking right now...


----------



## Cluelyss

OZMom said:


> Totally unrelated, but DS5 has that same costume  It was raining, so his makeup is a mess, but you get the idea


We had a stuffed Zero....but you had the real thing! Love!


----------



## Cluelyss

southernfriedmom said:


> Man having a job really gets in the way of SWW planning!!!  I am trying to catch up and make a quick decision which if either FTF package to book.  Has anyone thought about splitting up your party between the regular & deluxe packages?  We have 8 going and I feel like my DD (5 & 5) and their grandparents are not going to sit through more than one show and would have no interest in shopping at Darth's Maul and could use a break in the afternoon.  Anyone see a problem I may not be thinking of if I split my party between the two levels of FTF?


It seems that the packages have different parade and firework viewing areas, so you would likely not all be together for those parts (which I'd imagine you'd want to be?)


----------



## BrittneyMarie

MakiraMarlena said:


> so no food snacks at the parade for regular premium, just water and soda. Food is for deluxe premium only. not that it makes a huge deal but it will make a difference as to how fast I bolt for the Brown Derby when the darn thing is over.


I was told regular premium also included snacks


----------



## MakiraMarlena

of course it hasn't been confirmed or anything yet but just based on the "following the parade" thing alone, I am thinking that the deluxe package viewing will be positioned back where the parade starts instead of where it ends. They would then have the option of being the first to fall in behind the parade and walk with it to the front of the stage for photos of all the characters and celebrities together.


----------



## Metz172

slaveone said:


> No snacks which is why I passed. I wanted unlimited Mickey Bars for lunch.


My cm said snacks were included.


----------



## Dugette

Cluelyss said:


> It seems that the packages have different parade and firework viewing areas, so you would likely not all be together for those parts (which I'd imagine you'd want to be?)


Phone CM just spent 5 minutes checking and told DH that both fireworks and parade are same areas. 

ETA - he was just told both of us will view the parade in the Echo Lake area (one of us on each package - and our 2-year-old is free)


----------



## yulilin3

Dugette said:


> Phone CM just spent 5 minutes checking and told DH that both fireworks and parade are same areas.


the parade viewing doesn't make sense then, with the whole "walking behind the parade" thing...I wish they would just announce it already


----------



## pookadoo77

Yay! Got deluxe ftf for 6/12!!! Ty! See yall there


----------



## southernfriedmom

Dugette said:


> Phone CM just spent 5 minutes checking and told DH that both fireworks and parade are same areas.


It sounds like I am trying to make a similare decision as you... Half of our party would not get any benefit out of the extras that come with the Deluxe but I would hate to be separate for both the parade & the desert party (just parade might be okay).  Did you feel confident enough with what the CM said to leave your party split?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Cluelyss said:


> Sorry I can't find a better picture of the badges on my phone, but you can see the one around DH's neck for the soirée. It had the date printed on it, and we needed to show it for access to all the reserved areas.



Hope this works... photos of the Soirée lanyard...


----------



## Dugette

yulilin3 said:


> the parade viewing doesn't make sense then, with the whole "walking behind the parade" thing...I wish they would just announce it already


I just added to my post that they told him the Echo Lake area for parade viewing with either package. We'll see, huh?


----------



## Dugette

southernfriedmom said:


> It sounds like I am trying to make a similare decision as you... Half of our party would not get any benefit out of the extras that come with the Deluxe but I would hate to be separate for both the parade & the desert party (just parade might be okay).  Did you feel confident enough with what the CM said to leave your party split?


Yes, we just booked 5/23. I'm okay if we do end up separate for the parade (but they're telling us that's not the case), however I absolutely want to be together for fireworks/dessert party - and they said that was the case. Hoping so! Getting all these shows done in one day is going to free up a lot of time for other parks.


----------



## yulilin3

Dugette said:


> I just added to my post that they told him the Echo Lake area for parade viewing with either package. We'll see, huh?


less sense still. Since the parade basically ends at the Stage in front of GMR. Yeah, we will see


----------



## MakiraMarlena

if they are the same areas then what's the deal with the parade following? I guess it's either you can elect not to watch the parade and just follow it, or they will have some way of "segregating" the guests in the premium package area so that those using deluxe packages can get out first into the stage area for photos. No way to know now.


----------



## coluk003

just booked 05/29 deluxe package im so stoked right now.


----------



## Skywise

MakiraMarlena said:


> so no food snacks at the parade for regular premium, just water and soda. Food is for deluxe premium only. not that it makes a huge deal but it will make a difference as to how fast I bolt for the Brown Derby when the darn thing is over.



We should coordinate and if deluxe premium disboarders are going on the same day as "just" premium disboarders, the deluxe guys should grab extra snacks and toss them across the street.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> We should coordinate and if deluxe premium disboarders are going on the same day as "just" premium disboarders, the deluxe guys should grab extra snacks and toss them across the street.


 totally doable
Last year a Disboarder in the  FtF area brought me a Mickey Bar as I was outside the package area


----------



## Dugette

yulilin3 said:


> less sense still. Since the parade basically ends at the Stage in front of GMR. Yeah, we will see


Just talked to hubby vs. texting. He said the CM was much more confident about the fireworks area than the parade one. She was asking another CM, but with this so new, they aren't quite experts yet. We're okay if we split for the parade, so long as she's right about the fireworks.


----------



## Cluelyss

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> View attachment 86552 View attachment 86550 View attachment 86551
> 
> Hope this works... photos of the Soirée lanyard...


That was the night we were there too


----------



## yulilin3

Dugette said:


> Just talked to hubby vs. texting. He said the CM was much more confident about the fireworks area than the parade one. She was asking another CM, but with this so new, they aren't quite experts yet. We're okay if we split for the parade, so long as she's right about the fireworks.


I'm almost 100% sure that the Premium Deluxe will be at the start of the parade and the Premium in the location from last year.Fireworks viewing will probably be the same for both as well as dessert party


----------



## MakiraMarlena

and if you find out the logistics are not to your linking, you still have the option to cancel up to 1 day before.


----------



## Cluelyss

Dugette said:


> Just talked to hubby vs. texting. He said the CM was much more confident about the fireworks area than the parade one. She was asking another CM, but with this so new, they aren't quite experts yet. We're okay if we split for the parade, so long as she's right about the fireworks.


That I believe, my CM seemed to think the dessert party was the same as well. And I can't imagine they'd set up 2 dessert parties? But deluxe couldn't "follow the parade" unless they were positioned near the start. Unless we will all be there, and deluxe area gets "released" first?


----------



## yulilin3

I'm sure the CMs in charge of actually implementing all of this are over the moon


----------



## Delilah1310

anybody have a link to a map of the parade route from last year?
I thought I had seen one before, but I am not able to find it right now ...
TIA


----------



## Artax

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sure the CMs in charge of actually implementing all of this are over the moon



I was thinking the same thing...starting to think the first friday is a bad day to do this package. Seems when disney starts new activities the first day always seems to be dress rehersal and its not organized at all.


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> anybody have a link to a map of the parade route from last year?
> I thought I had seen one before, but I am not able to find it right now ...
> TIA


http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/star...tar-wars-weekends-guide-map-for-weekend-3.htm


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> I was thinking the same thing...starting to think the first friday is a bad day to do this package. Seems when disney starts new activities the first day always seems to be dress rehersal and its not organized at all.


I don't call it Guinea Pig weekend for nothing 
I have a friend who works Special Events, they haven't had their logistics and information meeting yet but I'll try and get some info from her


----------



## coluk003

*Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi - 2 DDP Entitlements*    3 adults for 9:30 AM  friday may 29please PM me Ill try to patiently wait but im so excited right now , since my sister bought us this Premium package. i really wanted the VIP one but honestly for 100 bucks this seems well worth it and closer to what i would have paid if i was alone that weekend. I really need to move to florida lol


----------



## LilyStar

Straight from Disney behind the scenes....

*Viewing Areas:*
*Deluxe Premium Package:*


Motorcade viewing area is located by Mickey's of Hollywood across from the _MyMagic+_ service center.
Dessert party and fireworks viewing area is located on the right side of the open plaza as you face the Great Movie Ride.
*Premium Packge*


Located near Echo Lake, on the left side of the open plaza as you face the Great Movie Ride.
Viewing area is standing room only.


----------



## Skywise

It certainly would be nice if Disney had a place like a blog or website or something where they could post this information and maybe even add the option to book these dining events online!


----------



## yulilin3

LilyStar said:


> Straight from Disney behind the scenes....
> 
> *Viewing Areas:
> Deluxe Premium Package:*
> 
> 
> Motorcade viewing area is located by Mickey's of Hollywood across from the _MyMagic+_ service center.
> Dessert party and fireworks viewing area is located on the right side of the open plaza as you face the Great Movie Ride.
> *Premium Packge*
> 
> 
> Located near Echo Lake, on the left side of the open plaza as you face the Great Movie Ride.
> Viewing area is standing room only.


if you can elaborate:
DPP parade viewing is it on the same side as MyMagic center or across the street by the entrance to Mickey's of Hollywood?
DPP fireworks and dessert party is it in front of the sound booth tent that they always put up?


----------



## AThrillingChase

slaveone said:


> No snacks which is why I passed. I wanted unlimited Mickey Bars for lunch.


 


yulilin3 said:


> I was told both packages will have snacks and drinks for the parade





Dugette said:


> I just added to my post that they told him the Echo Lake area for parade viewing with either package. We'll see, huh?


 
My CM said ok I got your spots and I will take your credit card info in a moment, but now I have to read you these conditions...and quite literally read a prepared speech. She said snacks for the parade. She also did mention echo lake, but not for viewing, it was a check in spot for something.

Also in October they used similar lanyards for Epcot late nights live (or whatever it was called) so it does sound like Disney has moved more that direction than wristbands.


----------



## LilyStar

yulilin3 said:


> if you can elaborate:
> DPP parade viewing is it on the same side as MyMagic center or across the street by the entrance to Mickey's of Hollywood?
> DPP fireworks and dessert party is it in front of the sound booth tent that they always put up?



What I posted is literally all they have available for CMs to see. I can't elaborate any more because there isn't any more info!. Which is probably why everyone is so confused.


----------



## cherice95403

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> Ok, My cm first said not on sale, then said it was sold out. She then told me the problem for it showing sold out was the time they had to put in. 10am to 12pm. It wasn't accepting it. She had to put in 10am to 12am to get it to work and then there was availability.


 
Thank you SO MUCH for this information!!!! I had to spend 45 minutes and go through two CMs to get this booked. It was a nightmare. I can't beleive how uninformed they were today. I was orginally told it wasn't available and while we were still on the phone I saw the post about the time. I asked her to put it in as 10am and BAM...we're in for 6/13!!! So excited


----------



## Candleshoe

LilyStar said:


> Straight from Disney behind the scenes....
> 
> *Viewing Areas:
> Deluxe Premium Package:*
> 
> 
> Motorcade viewing area is located by Mickey's of Hollywood across from the _MyMagic+_ service center.
> Dessert party and fireworks viewing area is located on the right side of the open plaza as you face the Great Movie Ride.
> *Premium Packge*
> 
> 
> Located near Echo Lake, on the left side of the open plaza as you face the Great Movie Ride.
> Viewing area is standing room only.


They need to spiff it up a little   There are still some holes open to interpretation.  
IE: Perhpas the Deluxe Premium is not standing room only.


----------



## yulilin3

LilyStar said:


> What I posted is literally all they have available for CMs to see. I can't elaborate any more because there isn't any more info!. Which is probably why everyone is so confused.


Gotcha!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

LilyStar said:


> Straight from Disney behind the scenes....
> 
> *Viewing Areas:
> Deluxe Premium Package:*
> 
> 
> Motorcade viewing area is located by Mickey's of Hollywood across from the _MyMagic+_ service center.
> Dessert party and fireworks viewing area is located on the right side of the open plaza as you face the Great Movie Ride.
> *Premium Packge*
> 
> 
> Located near Echo Lake, on the left side of the open plaza as you face the Great Movie Ride.
> Viewing area is standing room only.


 
This! This sounds exactly like what she read me. I remember her saying go to echo lake and viewing faces the great movie ride, so that makes total sense. I was just flustered because a parking cop pulled up behind me as she was reading to me lol. I had to pull over to a meter spot to book it!!


----------



## Candleshoe

AThrillingChase said:


> This! This sounds exactly like what she read me. I was just flustered because a parking cop pulled up behind me as she was reading to me lol. I had to pull over to a meter spot to book it!!


I wonder if Trip Insurance covers parking tickets gotten while BOOKING your trip?


----------



## AThrillingChase

Candleshoe said:


> I wonder if Trip Insurance covers parking tickets gotten while BOOKING your trip?


 
I must have looked insanely suspicious as I frantically pulled out and drove away with my cell on speakerphone in my lap! The things I do for disney...


----------



## Tea4Alice

We just booked Feel The Force Deluxe Premium for June 7.


----------



## CinderElsa

Do we think priority seating is better seating than FP+? The same? Worse?


----------



## yulilin3

CinderElsa said:


> Do we think priority seating is better seating than FP+? The same? Worse?


I'm thinking the VIP and premium packages will go in first and then fp, then standby.
Like I've said before there isn't a bad view seat in that theater. The bleachers would be the worst places to sit but I think those will be the very last to be filled


----------



## OZMom

So I'm inputting the FTF info into my spreadsheet (yes, I have a spreadsheet) and our Galactic Breakfast is at 9:30. Obviously we won't make it to check in at 10, do you think we'll be able to get the SoTS special seating if we check in a little later?


----------



## Dugette

I'm going to say that a lot of FP+ for the shows are going to open up once the dust settles on FtF.


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> So I'm inputting the FTF info into my spreadsheet (yes, I have a spreadsheet) and our Galactic Breakfast is at 9:30. Obviously we won't make it to check in at 10, do you think we'll be able to get the SoTS special seating if we check in a little later?


honestly, no. Try and check in earlier for breakfast, or if you find an earlier spot for it


----------



## coluk003

OZMom said:


> So I'm inputting the FTF info into my spreadsheet (yes, I have a spreadsheet) and our Galactic Breakfast is at 9:30. Obviously we won't make it to check in at 10, do you think we'll be able to get the SoTS special seating if we check in a little later?



The SotS isnt till the afternoon, did you mean the parade?


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> The SotS isnt till the afternoon, did you mean the parade?


no, if you have the Premium package you have to pick a SW show. They have limited amount and it's on a first come first served basis. The more popular ones are guaranteed to be filled first. You have to pick the show you want when you check in at Min and Bills at 10am.
That's why you should be there by 9:30am to start making the line for that so you get the show you want


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I don't know, right now I don't plan on cancelling my FPs since you can't book one for FTF until you check in for the package. And what if the one I want is gone by then.


----------



## coluk003

DAM YOU DISNEY*shakes 40yo fist* why have names for two packages when the name is similar.  SOrry @OZMom  and @yulilin3

After this year ill be able to contribute in a good fashion, this is all new to me


----------



## alafond83

hultrain said:


> How bad are lines to get into Darth's Mall on the other weekends besides the first weekend? We will be there the second weekend.  Also, if I have a D-Tech me reservation, can I skip the line?  And if so, do I get to stay in the Mall to look around after my D-Tech me is done? Can my family (they are not doing D-Tech me) come with me?



I was wondering the same thing. My DH has an appt for D-Tech but wasn't sure If I would be able to get in with him. Maybe someone will be able to answer it.


----------



## coluk003

I really feel bad for people that read tis thread on the weekends then have to work on Monday, how far behind they will be.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

yulilin3 said:


> no, if you have the Premium package you have to pick a SW show. They have limited amount and it's on a first come first served basis. The more popular ones are guaranteed to be filled first. You have to pick the show you want when you check in at Min and Bills at 10am.
> That's why you should be there by 9:30am to start making the line for that so you get the show you want


If this is how it ends up playing out, then we'll likely cancel the package.  There is no way I'm lining up 90 minutes before the parade for the reserved area which should, in theory, allow us to skip having to wait for long periods of time.  Luckily, we're not going until Weekend IV, and if we see reports of shows really being "sold out" unless people line up that early before the checkin, then we'll just cancel.  For FSF I refused to wait in the line and strolled up, no line, at about 10:00 and was able to get the singalong I wanted.  Hopefully that will be the case for FtF as well.



MakiraMarlena said:


> I don't know, right now I don't plan on cancelling my FPs since you can't book one for FTF until you check in for the package. And what if the one I want is gone by then.


 
I think this is a good "insurance policy" to carry.


----------



## Monykalyn

coluk003 said:


> I really feel bad for people that read tis thread on the weekends then have to work on Monday, how far behind they will be.



Well I had to work this weekend (healthcare) so now I get to stalk and catch up Monday


----------



## mmafan

Th


alafond83 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. My DH has an appt for D-Tech but wasn't sure If I would be able to get in with him. Maybe someone will be able to answer it.


they will let you in with him. At least they were doing that last year.


----------



## jennab113

So exciting!  I just booked the Deluxe package for Saturday 5/16 and will cancel VIP for that day.  Honestly, the reason for booking VIP in the first place was the stress free access to the shows.  The added lunch doesn't interest me since I don't like Mama Melrose.  I'm thinking I may switch VIP to FTF on the 30th as well.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> So exciting!  I just booked the Deluxe package for Saturday 5/16 and will cancel VIP for that day.  Honestly, the reason for booking VIP in the first place was the stress free access to the shows.  The added lunch doesn't interest me since I don't like Mama Melrose.  I'm thinking I may switch VIP to FTF on the 30th as well.


I'll be doing the same package that day


----------



## Monykalyn

just tried to call-system down for "enhancements"-??getting ready to announce publicly?? said to call back in an hour (so of course in about 25-30 min I will be checking)


----------



## missthatgator

So after I thought I had convinced myself to save our money and NOT do the FTF package, just did an about face and booked the Deluxe premium package for May 31 lol. I really need to work on that self-restraint thing I've heard others speak of  

Anyway, it took close to 30 min on the phone with the CM, her program kept shutting down on her, but she kept trying and it's now showing up in my MDE


----------



## mmafan

Dugette said:


> I'm going to say that a lot of FP+ for the shows are going to open up once the dust settles on FtF.


Prob in about 2 or 3 days you. An grab all the fp+ you want.  Lol


----------



## southernfriedmom

Sorry if I missed this... What time is check-in for the desert party/firework (or at least an estimate)? We have a 7:30 H & V.


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> For people doing the Premium package ($69 one)
> If you want a certain show, like SotS or Visit to the Maul or An Ewok Tale) besure to be at Min and Bills before 10am to guarantee you get it. This 3 will be the more popular ones, Weekend 5 will have A Conversation with Frank Oz, that will be the one to go first so plan accordingly



We are in for the Premium package for June 5th!  I called at the same time as friends traveling with us and my cast member had no issues booking, while hers couldn't find it at all so I booked hers for her at the same time.

The only show we want to do is Visit to the Maul.  I just don't see my little ones sitting through a bunch of shows, but that will likely hold their interest.  Should I cancel my FP for it and bank on getting in with the Premium package and get another FP for TSMM?  Decisions, decisions…

As always, a huge thanks to this thread for all the help.  I was out oat the market and saw this when I got home so I still have almost 10 pages to read to catch up, but we are all set and booked!  Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

southernfriedmom said:


> Sorry if I missed this... What time is check-in for the desert party/firework (or at least an estimate)? We have a 7:30 H & V.


last year you could go into the area around 8:30pm


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> We are in for the Premium package for June 5th!  I called at the same time as friends traveling with us and my cast member had no issues booking, while hers couldn't find it at all so I booked hers for her at the same time.
> 
> The only show we want to do is Visit to the Maul.  I just don't see my little ones sitting through a bunch of shows, but that will likely hold their interest.  Should I cancel my FP for it and bank on getting in with the Premium package and get another FP for TSMM?  Decisions, decisions…
> 
> As always, a huge thanks to this thread for all the help.  I was out oat the market and saw this when I got home so I still have almost 10 pages to read to catch up, but we are all set and booked!  Thank you!


I would hold off on cancelling fp for the shows you REALLy want to do. The Premium Package is offering only one show and it's on a first come first served basis. You have to line up by 10am at Min and Bills on the day of your package and let them know which show you want.


----------



## mmafan

Dugette said:


> Phone CM just spent 5 minutes checking and told DH that both fireworks and parade are same areas.
> 
> ETA - he was just told both of us will view the parade in the Echo Lake area (one of us on each package - and our 2-year-old is free)


The areas are not the same for the parade.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Monykalyn said:


> just tried to call-system down for "enhancements"-??getting ready to announce publicly?? said to call back in an hour (so of course in about 25-30 min I will be checking)



Having the same thing here.  The first agent had mine set up and then bombed out.  Tried again and was getting an error on booking and then they said they all had to get out of the system and it was going to be worked on.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

I called and was told nothing was available 5/17, 5/22, 5/23, 5/24 - then called back, was hung up, and now they said systems were down - do you think they truly are all gone on those dates?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mmafan said:


> The areas are not the same for the parade.



No?  They were last year.  I'm getting a little confused on what the actual offerings are this year.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I would hold off on cancelling fp for the shows you REALLy want to do. The Premium Package is offering only one show and it's on a first come first served basis. You have to line up by 10am at Min and Bills on the day of your package and let them know which show you want.


This is a shame. I would do the same and hold it just in case, but that means the perk of having tix to one show doesn't really end up being much of a perk.


----------



## yulilin3

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No?  They were last year.  I'm getting a little confused on what the actual offerings are this year.


Read the first post and it explains it. This year there are 2 packages. One has a viewing for the parade by the entrance of the park the other in the same area as last year


----------



## mamadragona

LilyStar said:


> Straight from Disney behind the scenes....
> 
> *Viewing Areas:
> Deluxe Premium Package:*
> 
> Motorcade viewing area is located by Mickey's of Hollywood across from the _MyMagic+_ service center.
> Dessert party and fireworks viewing area is located on the right side of the open plaza as you face the Great Movie Ride.
> *Premium Packge*
> 
> Located near Echo Lake, on the left side of the open plaza as you face the Great Movie Ride.
> Viewing area is standing room only.



So this is why my CM told be that the PP did NOT include dessert?

So can someone confirm that the dessert party IS part of the Premium Package (not just the DPP)?


----------



## JayLeeJay

I booked the deluxe package for May 23. So excited! May 23 is my birthday but going to Star Wars weekend is actually a birthday present for my boyfriend. I was coming to post a question about which shows people would recommend I fast pass when I saw the deluxe package. Now I have a few more scheduling questions that I hope someone can help with. Everyone here has already been so great in helping me plan and I really do appreciate all the advice. 

Right now on May 23 we have an 8am star wars breakfast and 12:30pm D-tech reservation. I also made a breakfast reservation for May 24 so I am thinking of cancelling our May 23 breakfast so we have more time in the morning for rides and checking in. There are 4 shows on May 23. Am I understanding correctly that we will have priority seating for all 4? If so, will the 12:30 D-tech reservation get in the way of the first show at 1:45? I am thinking we will have plenty of time but want to check to make sure. I can try to reschedule D-tech for May 24 if people think it will cause scheduling problems.

Also, with the shows being 30 minutes each, does anyone think attending the 7pm show will negatively affect enjoyment of the dessert party? I think I read a post with someone asking something similar due to people possibly lining up early for the party and those attending the show possibly being far back in the line to check in, and therefore let in to the area late, but don't recall seeing an answer (or guess). 

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> So this is why my CM told be that the PP did NOT include dessert?
> 
> So can someone confirm that the dessert party IS part of the Premium Package (not just the DPP)?


both packages include the dessert party


----------



## CinderElsa

mamadragona said:


> So this is why my CM told be that the PP did NOT include dessert?
> 
> So can someone confirm that the dessert party IS part of the Premium Package (not just the DPP)?


It's included in the standard package. Your CM should have read you the "must be 21+ with valid ID to drink" spiel.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> I booked the deluxe package for May 23. So excited! May 23 is my birthday but going to Star Wars weekend is actually a birthday present for my boyfriend. I was coming to post a question about which shows people would recommend I fast pass when I saw the deluxe package. Now I have a few more scheduling questions that I hope someone can help with. Everyone here has already been so great in helping me plan and I really do appreciate all the advice.
> 
> Right now on May 23 we have an 8am star wars breakfast and 12:30pm D-tech reservation. I also made a breakfast reservation for May 24 so I am thinking of cancelling our May 23 breakfast so we have more time in the morning for rides and checking in. There are 4 shows on May 23. Am I understanding correctly that we will have priority seating for all 4? If so, will the 12:30 D-tech reservation get in the way of the first show at 1:45? I am thinking we will have plenty of time but want to check to make sure. I can try to reschedule D-tech for May 24 if people think it will cause scheduling problems.
> 
> Also, with the shows being 30 minutes each, does anyone think attending the 7pm show will negatively affect enjoyment of the dessert party? I think I read a post with someone asking something similar due to people possibly lining up early for the party and those attending the show possibly being far back in the line to check in, and therefore let in to the area late, but don't recall seeing an answer (or guess).
> 
> Thanks for the help!!


yes, it includes all the shows offered that day (unless something else comes up when the Disney Parks Blog actually announces the packages) You'll have enough time from your DTech to Behind the Force Rebels.
No the dessert party starts around 8:30pm there's no need to line up early unless you really want to get a bar table. Other than that the atmosphere is pretty chill and you just walk around and mingle


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> Read the first post and it explains it. This year there are 2 packages. One has a viewing for the parade by the entrance of the park the other in the same area as last year



So strange - or maybe not so strange - but the CM got thru reading the spiel before everything bombed out but I did not get the different viewing areas.  Oh well, for the most part I look to things here for the details and am not trying for the first day like we did last year.  Been the guinea pig test subject enough times already!  lol


----------



## southernfriedmom

Just booked the Deluxe package (grandparents agreed to split the cost ) without any problems and was shocked that I was only on hold less than 1-2 minutes and she took care of it right away.


----------



## dpswift

Monykalyn said:


> just tried to call-system down for "enhancements"-??getting ready to announce publicly?? said to call back in an hour (so of course in about 25-30 min I will be checking)





missthatgator said:


> So after I thought I had convinced myself to save our money and NOT do the FTF package, just did an about face and booked the Deluxe premium package for May 31 lol. I really need to work on that self-restraint thing I've heard others speak of
> 
> Anyway, it took close to 30 min on the phone with the CM, her program kept shutting down on her, but she kept trying and it's now showing up in my MDE



I am thinking that maybe I had it too easy.  It only took me a few minutes to book just about an hour ago but I have not received a conformation email.   Of course I am now having second thoughts.   What would be a good show to try for?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

southernfriedmom said:


> Just booked the Deluxe package (grandparents agreed to split the cost ) without any problems and was shocked that I was only on hold less than 1-2 minutes and she took care of it right away.



Just now?  I was told they are still undergoing "enhancements".


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> yes, it includes all the shows offered that day (unless something else comes up when the Disney Parks Blog actually announces the packages) You'll have enough time from your DTech to Behind the Force Rebels.
> No the dessert party starts around 8:30pm there's no need to line up early unless you really want to get a bar table. Other than that the atmosphere is pretty chill and you just walk around and mingle



This is exactly what I was hoping to hear! Thank you so much for the reassurance.


----------



## Cluelyss

dpswift said:


> I am thinking that maybe I had it too easy.  It only took me a few minutes to book just about an hour ago but I have not received a conformation email.   Of course I am now having second thoughts.   What would be a good show to try for?


I did not get an email, but your confirmation # should link in MDX. I was told I would get a reminder email a few days before the event.


----------



## yulilin3

dpswift said:


> I am thinking that maybe I had it too easy.  It only took me a few minutes to book just about an hour ago but I have not received a conformation email.   Of course I am now having second thoughts.   What would be a good show to try for?


what are your families interests?


----------



## jennab113

I called back to book for the 30th and the system is still down for enhancements.  She said call back in about an hour. Boo!


----------



## mamadragona

CinderElsa said:


> It's included in the standard package. Your CM should have read you the "must be 21+ with valid ID to drink" spiel.


Hah - there was a lot in that spiel including the show sign up thing which she didn't even say was included, and I asked if I was going to get a copy of that "spiel," and she didn't say. Okay, just checking to make triple sure!  

So we have the dessert party together, then get shuffled to a standing room only location, while the DPPers stay with dessert?  I can live with that.

I am highly considering bringing a back toddler carrier even though DD will be 5 by then.  This will be a late night!

I just looked over my FP selections (yeah, I know I said I was going to work ) and trying to figure out about the FP show.  Weekend 1 will be Ian McDiarmid and that sounds awesome for me, but maybe the kids would enjoy ObiWan more?  I found one rebels show on YouTube for DS to watch and he liked it, but we don't have cable to watch more, so I'm not sure how "into it" he will be without that background.  ObiWan is also the easiest to fit into our existing schedule, and I am assuming we won't have to show up super early to the parade area if we want a less popular show?  BUT I REALLY WANT TO DO SoTS!  (Mom vs kids - the eternal inner battle - can you see the lightsaber duel in my head now?).


----------



## coluk003

jennab113 said:


> I called back to book for the 30th and the system is still down for enhancements.  She said call back in about an hour. Boo!



Well good news is no one else can book. thats what i used to tell people lol


----------



## OZMom

jennab113 said:


> I called back to book for the 30th and the system is still down for enhancements.  She said call back in about an hour. Boo!



The online system is showing "unable to search for dining events"...maybe they are putting the FTF online to book?


----------



## southernfriedmom

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just now?  I was told they are still undergoing "enhancements".



Yes.  I posted this literally right after I got off the phone because I was surprised by people being told it was closed for enhancements.


----------



## IDreamofPoly

I just got off the phone with them.  Systems are no longer receiving "enhancements" but they are completely sold out for the first weekend.  Ugh.


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> Hah - there was a lot in that spiel including the show sign up thing which she didn't even say was included, and I asked if I was going to get a copy of that "spiel," and she didn't say. Okay, just checking to make triple sure!
> 
> So we have the dessert party together, then get shuffled to a standing room only location, while the DPPers stay with dessert?  I can live with that.
> 
> I am highly considering bringing a back toddler carrier even though DD will be 5 by then.  This will be a late night!
> 
> I just looked over my FP selections (yeah, I know I said I was going to work ) and trying to figure out about the FP show.  Weekend 1 will be Ian McDiarmid and that sounds awesome for me, but maybe the kids would enjoy ObiWan more?  I found one rebels show on YouTube for DS to watch and he liked it, but we don't have cable to watch more, so I'm not sure how "into it" he will be without that background.  ObiWan is also the easiest to fit into our existing schedule, and I am assuming we won't have to show up super early to the parade area if we want a less popular show?  BUT I REALLY WANT TO DO SoTS!  (Mom vs kids - the eternal inner battle - can you see the lightsaber duel in my head now?).


Do you have a fp right now for SotS?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I remember them saying yes on the dessert party and you had to be 21+ to consume alcoholic beverages.

I know I want the SotS with Ian McDiarmid. If I get it that morning I will be releasing a fastpass for it. Maybe it will be way easier to get fastpasses same day.


----------



## jthornton94

I find it kind of amusing so many rushed to book today and none of us are 100% what all is included in each package.  Now that's dedication!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Nothing to lose, since you can cancel it if you decide you don't want it.


----------



## seigyoku

jthornton94 said:


> I find it kind of amusing so many rushed to book today and none of us are 100% what all is included in each package.  Now that's dedication!



Not to mention the official announcement still hasn't even happened!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

southernfriedmom said:


> Yes.  I posted this literally right after I got off the phone because I was surprised by people being told it was closed for enhancements.



I don't know what's going on.  I just called and got a message saying technical difficulties and then it transferred me to guest services.  While he was giving me the spiel of them being down he said he got a message saying it just came up and transferred me to dining.  She told me they were down but said she'd check after I told her what GS said but then came back and said they are still being asked to stay off the system.  Frustrating.


----------



## Itinkso

Everyone who listed their FTF package along with the specific date: you've been updated on the Roll Call! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654

If you haven't been updated, please post your FTF info with the date...there are too many names for me to hunt you down!


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> I remember them saying yes on the dessert party and you had to be 21+.
> 
> I know I want the SotS with Ian McDiarmid. If I get it that morning I will be releasing a fastpass for it. Maybe it will be way easier to get fastpasses same day.


You are bound to find a fp for Obi Wan or Behind the Force Rebels for the same day, I think


jthornton94 said:


> I find it kind of amusing so many rushed to book today and none of us are 100% what all is included in each package.  Now that's dedication!


It helps that it has a one day cancellation policy


----------



## Cluelyss

mamadragona said:


> So we have the dessert party together, then get shuffled to a standing room only location, while the DPPers stay with dessert?  I can live with that.



Last year the dessert party was all standing room only, so I'm thinking if anything there may be seating on the right side (deluxe folks) little tables or nothing on the left (regular folks) with maybe the dessert tables in the middle to separate the areas?


----------



## lovethattink

CinderElsa said:


> Do we think priority seating is better seating than FP+? The same? Worse?





yulilin3 said:


> I'm thinking the VIP and premium packages will go in first and then fp, then standby.
> Like I've said before there isn't a bad view seat in that theater. The bleachers would be the worst places to sit but I think those will be the very last to be filled



If they do it like they have it now in that theater, the first couple rows in the center are for disabilities. Behind that is VIP. Behind VIP is FP+, also the side seats to the left side of the theater are FP+ seating. The right side of the theater is standby along with any center seats available and the bleachers area. The back row of seating in the center is disability as well.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I have been trying for a while, still saying enhancements.  So my question is, how did idreamofpoly CM find out 1st weekend is sold out?  I hope that is wrong but would not be surprised.


----------



## IDreamofPoly

4HOLIDAYS, I just got off the phone with them.  I asked them to check each day and was told that nothing was available.  Wish that wasn't the case because I've been trying to get something for May 16th.


----------



## jennab113

IDreamofPoly said:


> I just got off the phone with them.  Systems are no longer receiving "enhancements" but they are completely sold out for the first weekend.  Ugh.


 I just called again after I saw this and was told the system is still down for enhancements.  I said I saw someone say they weren't anymore and she said "Well, that wasn't in the last 5 minutes because we've been down for 15-20 minutes."  So you should probably try back again because maybe the enhancements aren't actually done.


----------



## coluk003

jthornton94 said:


> I find it kind of amusing so many rushed to book today and none of us are 100% what all is included in each package.  Now that's dedication!



its more like this:

 

You know the older i get the more this makes me laugh


----------



## MakiraMarlena

There have been several reports today that some of these packages are sold out when they were not really sold out. it's especially odd since Disney did not announce them to the public and there is no mention of them on the WDW website.


----------



## Skywise

IDreamofPoly said:


> 4HOLIDAYS, I just got off the phone with them.  I asked them to check each day and was told that nothing was available.  Wish that wasn't the case because I've been trying to get something for May 16th.



Try again - there've been several posters calling SEVERAL times and being told it was "sold out" only to call later and get a time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So I just got thru to a CM who said they were back up.  But neither day I wanted has availability now - that was May 17th and May 22nd.  When the system went down the CM had both available and was taking payment.    Can't say I really trust any of this information though.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Honestly, there are so many technical issues today (everyday?) and so little training for the CMs that even if you're told it's sold out today, I'd check back at least a couple of times.  Unless the premium group is going to be super small, it makes no sense that it would already be sold out with no announcement.


----------



## IDreamofPoly

jennab113 said:


> I just called again after I saw this and was told the system is still down for enhancements.  I said I saw someone say they weren't anymore and she said "Well, that wasn't in the last 5 minutes because we've been down for 15-20 minutes."  So you should probably try back again because maybe the enhancements aren't actually done.


 
Thank you!  I did just call back after I saw your message and now they are saying they are undergoing enhancements again.  Maybe the 2 CMs that I spoke to were unaware?  But thanks for the heads up...


----------



## jtowntoflorida

IDreamofPoly said:


> Thank you!  I did just call back after I saw your message and now they are saying they are undergoing enhancements again.  Maybe the 2 CMs that I spoke to were unaware?  But thanks for the heads up...


 
"Undergoing enhancements" is Disney code for "the system is down."  MDE has been screwed up all day long.  If there's a glitch in the system, it could be that things are looking like they're sold out when they're not.  Who knows...maybe Dining wasn't supposed to allow the FtF packages to be booked until a public announcement is made, so they're cutting it off?


----------



## jennab113

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So I just got thru to a CM who said they were back up.  But neither day I wanted has availability now - that was May 17th and May 22nd.  When the system went down the CM had both available and was taking payment.    Can't say I really trust any of this information though.


I just called again and was told they are still down.  ***?


----------



## spc67carr

Just got a reservation 5 minutes ago for the Deluxe on the 29th. I tried to modify the premium package I got earlier today into deluxe but they weren't able to change anything cause the system was down. So I just called again and tried to book new without changing the other one and after 15 minutes on hold she got it.


----------



## Cluelyss

Skywise said:


> Try again - there've been several posters calling SEVERAL times and being told it was "sold out" only to call later and get a time.


Yes, call back. Took me 4 tries to get someone who was able to book it for me.


----------



## AThrillingChase

jtowntoflorida said:


> "Undergoing enhancements" is Disney code for "the system is down."  MDE has been screwed up all day long.  If there's a glitch in the system, it could be that things are looking like they're sold out when they're not.  Who knows...maybe Dining wasn't supposed to allow the FtF packages to be booked until a public announcement is made, so they're cutting it off?


 
That would be hysterical.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> "Undergoing enhancements" is Disney code for "the system is down."  MDE has been screwed up all day long.  If there's a glitch in the system, it could be that things are looking like they're sold out when they're not.  Who knows...maybe Dining wasn't supposed to allow the FtF packages to be booked until a public announcement is made, so they're cutting it off?


last year I got the announcement that the FtF was open (thru the HUB ) and released that info on this thread. The DPB ended up announcing it a whole week after  reservations were live


----------



## cherice95403

If you are calling and told it is sold out, make sure they are entering in the time as 10am. it makes a difference!


----------



## Delilah1310

thanks for the 2014 map earlier in this thread @yulilin3 - it has helped me tremendously understand the spacial relationship from one event area to another. 

I'm gonna have to think about some of my plans with this in mind.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

i have tried several times they keeps asaying their systems are down for enhancements


----------



## Koh1977

oh my goodness…I am SO behind on this thread…only 608 more posts to read…


----------



## coluk003

Since we are all SW geeks here, ill let you know what i saw the other day. VUDU which is a streaming service in partnership or owned or whatever by Walmart had a poster up in Walmart about a digital release of all 6 movie, since then its been taken down. Rumor is it will be officially announced at SWConvention


----------



## prgal0715

Itinkso said:


> Everyone who listed their FTF package along with the specific date: you've been updated on the Roll Call!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654
> 
> If you haven't been updated, please post your FTF info with the date...there are too many names for me to hunt you down!



I will be at FTF on Friday, June 5th! Thanks for adding me to the list.


----------



## Tltorrez

CJK said:


> Congrats all!  I look forward to reading all about both packages and how they work out on May 15th.  We can't afford to buy either package since this is just an extra trip to make use of our annual passes in between our regular trips.  We are also staying offsite, so we can't book any fast passes yet.  I'm having serious doubts that any FP's for the shows will still be available by the time we can book.  Dh won't stand in line for an hour, so I have a feeling we're sunk.   We are looking forward to the fireworks and just walking around to see the characters, but the shows were a big draw (particularly the Stormtrooper pre-show).    Ah well, we're lucky to be able to go at all.



I'm on a strict budget and staying at my Mom's house so I'm in the same boat. Honestly, I'm not too worried about it. At first I was irritated at all the standing in line, because I usually plan well enough to avoid most of that. But it's not the first time we've done it for something we really wanted (e.g., 7 Dwarves). Once I made the mental shift, I just built the wait time into my plan -- two hours for the parade and one for SotS. My Dad can't sit on a curb for two hours (he is 70 after all) but my Mom and I will stake out the spots while he wanders around. Perhaps you can send your DH for drinks while you're in line. And, who knows, maybe we'll get lucky and snag FPs. It does happen.

Thinking positive, pixie-dusted thoughts.


----------



## JonathanK

Delilah1310 said:


> thanks for the 2014 map earlier in this thread @yulilin3 - it has helped me tremendously understand the spacial relationship from one event area to another.
> 
> I'm gonna have to think about some of my plans with this in mind.



I think I missed where the map was in this thread. Can you show me where the map post is? I'd like to calculate everything too!

Edited - Found it!


----------



## AuntieK

Cluelyss said:


> Last year the dessert party was all standing room only, so I'm thinking if anything there may be seating on the right side (deluxe folks) little tables or nothing on the left (regular folks) with maybe the dessert tables in the middle to separate the areas?



When I called this AM the CM put me on hold to call guest services.  Per guest services neither area will have seating.  I honestly think we won't know the real answer until the first weekend.


----------



## dpswift

For all those that were told it was sold out I would still try back to be sure.  I must admit that when I asked about availability my CM actually did check for dates.  So maybe some are sold out.  Still with all the craziness that some people are posting it could be a system glitch.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> I'm on a strict budget and staying at my Mom's house so I'm in the same boat. Honestly, I'm not too worried about it. At first I was irritated at all the standing in line, because I usually plan well enough to avoid most of that. But it's not the first time we've done it for something we really wanted (e.g., 7 Dwarves). Once I made the mental shift, I just built the wait time into my plan -- two hours for the parade and one for SotS. My Dad can't sit on a curb for two hours (he is 70 after all) but my Mom and I will stake out the spots while he wanders around. Perhaps you can send your DH for drinks while you're in line. And, who knows, maybe we'll get lucky and snag FPs. It does happen.
> 
> Thinking positive, pixie-dusted thoughts.


Remember that t here are 2 benches along Hollywood Blvd that offer shade and a nice place to sit and people watch. If you're willing to wait 2 hours for the parade try and get one of those benches


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

yulilin3 - is the first post all there is with regards to the shows?  The DPB post mentions a Star Wars Rebels show and the comment section indicates people can see it as a FP+ option yet I don't see it on your lists....


----------



## DarthEsquire

Just a note if this affects anyone, but the DVC member services line was able to process the feel the force reservation pretty quickly when I called in to link it to my reservations.


----------



## BobaFettFan

Did someone say the system is down?????

At the Disney World Offices:


----------



## yulilin3

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> yulilin3 - is the first post all there is with regards to the shows?  The DPB post mentions a Star Wars Rebels show and the comment section indicates people can see it as a FP+ option yet I don't see it on your lists....


Yes, that's the Behind the Force Rebels show. All the info is up to date.


----------



## Metz172

MakiraMarlena said:


> I don't know, right now I don't plan on cancelling my FPs since you can't book one for FTF until you check in for the package. And what if the one I want is gone by then.


 I kept mine too.  Hopefully I will end up with two shows with preferred seating that way.  I have a fast pass for SOTS and hoping to get Visit with the Maul as part of the package.


----------



## Koh1977

lovethattink said:


> Last year, at one of the first shows, we sat with his wife and daughter. I had asked them if they were flying back and forth and they said they were staying all 5 weeks. He does his work while at Disney.
> 
> Warwick Davis was spotted at the pool by several fans.



So do they stay on property??  Not that I'm planning to be a stalker, but seriously…that's pretty cool


----------



## jane2073

Metz172 said:


> I kept mine too.  Hopefully I will end up with two shows with preferred seating that way.  I have a fast pass for SOTS and hoping to get Visit with the Maul as part of the package.


That is my plan too!


----------



## Metz172

lovingeire said:


> We are in for the Premium package for June 5th!  I called at the same time as friends traveling with us and my cast member had no issues booking, while hers couldn't find it at all so I booked hers for her at the same time.
> 
> The only show we want to do is Visit to the Maul.  I just don't see my little ones sitting through a bunch of shows, but that will likely hold their interest.  Should I cancel my FP for it and bank on getting in with the Premium package and get another FP for TSMM?  Decisions, decisions…
> 
> As always, a huge thanks to this thread for all the help.  I was out oat the market and saw this when I got home so I still have almost 10 pages to read to catch up, but we are all set and booked!  Thank you!


I am booked for the 5th too


----------



## Skywise

jthornton94 said:


> I find it kind of amusing so many rushed to book today and none of us are 100% what all is included in each package.  Now that's dedication!



MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE!


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> So do they stay on property??  Not that I'm planning to be a stalker, but seriously…that's pretty cool


If it helps for the last couple of years I believe they have stayed at AKL...happy stalking


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Just got ftf premium for may 15th!  So happy!

That is our actual 20th anniv-excited to do something special for it!


----------



## coluk003

BobaFettFan said:


> Did someone say the system is down?????
> 
> At the Disney World Offices:



Thats to high tech for disney reservations, trust me i would now


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> If it helps for the last couple of years I believe they have stayed at AKL...happy stalking



Are you joking?  OMG thats where we are staying AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Not that im stalker either


----------



## jennab113

Just called again and was told they're still under enhancements.  Why are some people able to book???????????????????


----------



## lvstitch

Good news is I was able to link my reservation to MDE but there are still no details.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Couple things.... will Dissers still be meeting up at Yulilin Cantinia on Saturday the 16th?!?!  while Ms Yulilin is in the FtF DP  

Second *because of our weird schedule, now that we know when we are Marching and know when our FtF packages are, the only sure day BF and I know we will be at the Yulilin Disser meetups is Sunday May 17th we plan to be over at the Backlot Express for 10 am and stay through after the parade, chat and eat lunch *


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Couple things.... will Dissers still be meeting up at Yulilin Cantinia on Saturday the 16th?!?!  while Ms Yulilin is in the FtF DP
> 
> Second *because of our weird schedule, now that we know when we are Marching and know when our FtF packages are, the only sure day BF and I know we will be at the Yulilin Disser meetups is Sunday May 17th we plan to be over at the Backlot Express for 10 am and stay through after the parade, chat and eat lunch *


If you're at Echo Lake on the 16th for fireworks I can come chat for a while before checking in for dessert.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jennab113 said:


> Just called again and was told they're still under enhancements.  Why are some people able to book???????????????????



I was consistently getting that too but was just able to book.  I don't know why the mixed messages but keep trying!  And - the days I had previously been told had no availability both had it now.


----------



## Skywise

coluk003 said:


> Thats to high tech for disney reservations, trust me i would now



Heh... sounds like they're having problems more like this:


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

Metz172 said:


> I kept mine too.  Hopefully I will end up with two shows with preferred seating that way.  I have a fast pass for SOTS and hoping to get Visit with the Maul as part of the package.





jane2073 said:


> That is my plan too!



I would think that they will just adjust standby so that it isn't possible for FtF purchasers to get closed out of _any shows_.  that's probably why you have to pick at 10 am.  so even if every single FtF purchaser chooses SOTS everyone will still get in.  And fewer stand by guests.

That's the way I would do it anyway if I was charging $69 per head.

What happened last year?  Did FtF-ers get closed out of stuff?


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

Just booked 5/23!!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

How are you able to link the FtF res # to MDE?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Me and my extreme geekiness... with what I understand so far... unclear precisely where certain areas will be, seats or no for dessert party, etc....


----------



## IDreamofPoly

Called again.  Not undergoing enhancements this time, but still no availability for May 15-17.  Grrr...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

4HOLIDAYS said:


> How are you able to link the FtF res # to MDE?



Look under My Reservations and Tickets then choose link Dining and enter the confirmation number and last name it's under.


----------



## yulilin3

I go online and to my reservations and put link my reservation in the dinning tab. And put in my ressie number.


----------



## lvstitch

4HOLIDAYS said:


> How are you able to link the FtF res # to MDE?


Just click the "link dining reservations" and it prompts you to enter your reservation number and last name.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

IDreamofPoly said:


> Called again.  Not undergoing enhancements this time, but still no availability for May 15-17.  Grrr...



Did you ask them to look at the 10am time?  The CM who just booked the 17th for me did that and it worked where previously another CM had told me it was not available.


----------



## seigyoku

lvstitch said:


> Just click the "link dining reservations" and it prompt you to enter your reservation number and last name.



And note that it may not be YOUR last name. Even though I made the reservations and paid for the packages, since BF is the one who made the room reservation I had to enter HIS last name lol. He doesn't even have his own MDE account pfft.


----------



## jennab113

I just called in again and was again told that it was still down.  I asked why some people are able to book and she said different call centers were coming up at different times.  I hung up and called back again immediately and I'm booking now for 5/30.


----------



## Skywise

IDreamofPoly said:


> Called again.  Not undergoing enhancements this time, but still no availability for May 15-17.  Grrr...



Hit it again!  There's NO way all 3 of those days are sold out!


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did you ask them to look at the 10am time?  The CM who just booked the 17th for me did that and it worked where previously another CM had told me it was not available.


 
Same here - I called several times and was told the 23rd was sold out but I was just able to book it when they checked 10am


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

The crazy thing is that I wasn't all that hyped about the package last year - at least the parade viewing part since you still needed to get there so far in advance which is crazy IMO for a paid experience.  We did like the dessert party and now the FP addition prompted me to book.  Still might change my mind though......


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> Remember that t here are 2 benches along Hollywood Blvd that offer shade and a nice place to sit and people watch. If you're willing to wait 2 hours for the parade try and get one of those benches



Thanks. I'll keep my eye out for those. Are they right on the curb? I've spent less time in DHS than all the parks, so I'm not as familiar with it. Though from the map it looks like there's not nearly as much curb length on Hollywood Blvd as Main Street. I should go watch that video again.

I've decided that if I'm going to watch the parade then I want a good view for photos. I'd rather stake out for two hours and get a great spot, then spend an hour or more and get a mediocre one. So we're going to line up as soon as we're done with Chewie and Star Tours.


----------



## Dugette

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Me and my extreme geekiness... with what I understand so far... unclear precisely where certain areas will be, seats or no for dessert party, etc....
> View attachment 86612


I like the organization!  It makes it hard to justify spending so much more for VIP when you get so much value out of the Deluxe FtF (no plans for VIP here, but got FtF and hadn't planned to). One note - DH is doing the Deluxe FtF on 5/23 and confirmed with the CM that it's all 4 shows that day (not all days would have 4, though). Busy day!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks @yulilin3 for posting this information this morning!


----------



## Tltorrez

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Just got ftf premium for may 15th!  So happy!
> 
> That is our actual 20th anniv-excited to do something special for it!



So sounds like the first weekend is *not* booked up.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Thanks. I'll keep my eye out for those. Are they right on the curb? I've spent less time in DHS than all the parks, so I'm not as familiar with it. Though from the map it looks like there's not nearly as much curb length on Hollywood Blvd as Main Street. I should go watch that video again.
> 
> I've decided that if I'm going to watch the parade then I want a good view for photos. I'd rather stake out for two hours and get a great spot, then spend an hour or more and get a mediocre one. So we're going to line up as soon as we're done with Chewie and Star Tours.


Here's a video I took last year. You can see the 2 benches at min 1:00
I agree I like to have a good view and don't ind waiting that long either


----------



## Tltorrez

The Sunrise Student said:


> Couple things.... will Dissers still be meeting up at Yulilin Cantinia on Saturday the 16th?!?!  while Ms Yulilin is in the FtF DP
> 
> Second *because of our weird schedule, now that we know when we are Marching and know when our FtF packages are, the only sure day BF and I know we will be at the Yulilin Disser meetups is Sunday May 17th we plan to be over at the Backlot Express for 10 am and stay through after the parade, chat and eat lunch *



I'm hoping we'll be there too. That's the last day of my trip, so I am not planning Rope Drop. So it depends on what time we'll get there. Probably somewhere between 10 and noon. We'll head there first.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> Here's a video I took last year. You can see the 2 benches at min 1:00
> I agree I like to have a good view and don't ind waiting that long either



Thanks. I was just going to search the thread for this. 

This helps a lot. I do so much better with planning in the parks where I can visualize it. DHS is just our least favorite park and I still get lost when it's dark. We usually do two half days - one in the morning for TSMM and one in the evening for Fantasmic!. And we've only ever eaten in that park once (on our first time). It's very odd to me that I'm spending two whole days there (no hoppers). Though I still managed to avoid eating there too often. We're doing lunch at the Yacht Club lounge one day and dinner at Trattoria al Forno the second day.


----------



## Cluelyss

The package last year did not include any reserved viewing for the shows.


MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> I would think that they will just adjust standby so that it isn't possible for FtF purchasers to get closed out of _any shows_.  that's probably why you have to pick at 10 am.  so even if every single FtF purchaser chooses SOTS everyone will still get in.  And fewer stand by guests.
> 
> That's the way I would do it anyway if I was charging $69 per head.
> 
> What happened last year?  Did FtF-ers get closed out of stuff?


----------



## Skywise

What was the package price last year, anyone remember?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> What was the package price last year, anyone remember?


$54 adults $32 kids


----------



## lvstitch

I just called guest relations to ask them if the VIP and the Premium Deluxe were all in the same areas for the parades and dessert party and he said he believed they are. He also said the VIP will be able the access the rides via a back entrance and that we would have a VIP Tour Guide with us the whole time...still now sure it's worth $300 more.


----------



## mamadragona

yulilin3 said:


> Do you have a fp right now for SotS?


No, I don't, because I assumed I'd be the only one interested and didn't want to take away from my current FP selections that the kids would probably enjoy more (Frozen, TSMM, ST).


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> No, I don't, because I assumed I'd be the only one interested and didn't want to take away from my current FP selections that the kids would probably enjoy more (Frozen, TSMM, ST).


If it fits what you already have planned, taking into consideration fp times you already have booked i would try for SotS since you really want to watch it. Obi Wan and beyond will be easier to get into without a fp


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be there first Friday doing characters all day so no parade for us that day. But I am going the night before the first Friday to check out where all the characters will be located. And I will post constantly on this thread, Friday, Saturday and Sunday. (I apologize in advance for grammatical errors)
> And once SWW starts please be sure to share your experiences for future planning.



How are you checking out locations on Thursday? That is our day to get all the regular HS studios stuff done. Is there a chance I will be able to snag a SWW map that evening!?!



The Sunrise Student said:


> UPDATE on Marching:
> 
> We will be Marching Weekend 1 Saturday May 16th



We'll be watching the parade that day! You'll have to let us DISers know who to look for...so we can wave at the non-waving Five-oh-First. 



hultrain said:


> Well, hopefully they let my son in with me because we'll be split up from my wife and daughter, who are not into SW stuff.  I imagine if it's just me showing up with the kid (who is not old enough to wait outside for me by himself), they'll have to let him in rather than making me miss my reservation.



I can't imagine it would be a problem. My son has to have an adult with him for his D-Tech, so I don't see why the reverse wouldn't be true. The CM that booked told me two people scheduled per time slot. I don't know if that means 3+ could go in, but obviously up to 2 can be accommodated.



jtowntoflorida said:


> If this is how it ends up playing out, then we'll likely cancel the package.  There is no way I'm lining up 90 minutes before the parade for the reserved area which should, in theory, allow us to skip having to wait for long periods of time.  Luckily, we're not going until Weekend IV, and if we see reports of shows really being "sold out" unless people line up that early before the checkin, then we'll just cancel.  For FSF I refused to wait in the line and strolled up, no line, at about 10:00 and was able to get the singalong I wanted.  Hopefully that will be the case for FtF as well.



I think what Yuli was saying is that to get the show you want, regular Premium people need to be in line for check-in at 9:30. They would presumably be towards the front to pick their desired show before first-come, first-served fell into play. They would get credentials at 10 and go on their way. I don't think she meant line up for parade viewing at 9:30.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> How are you checking out locations on Thursday? That is our day to get all the regular HS studios stuff done. Is there a chance I will be able to snag a SWW map that evening!?!
> .


You can try and ask for a map but in the past they don't release those until the first Friday.
What I meant about the characters is that all the SWW characters that have a dedicated line (not the roaming ones) have some sort of backdrop. They place those days before the first SWW. So I'm going to walk around and look at the backdrops to figure out where each character will be to help out everyone going that first Friday so they know where to go for sure.


----------



## Seltzer76

Question about Darth's Maul...if I have a D Tech Me reservation, does that mean I can shop at the Maul without waiting in line?


----------



## pookadoo77

the CM I spoke with put me on hold several times to check stuff and seemed to know a lot too and said that both packages are only 1 show fp and same reserved for parade spot?? so confused.....


----------



## slaveone

Ross has Star Wars shirts. Dark side, Vader playing card, and rasta Vader. Under $10 each which is awesome and Walmart boba fett is as nice as hot topic one for $7.50.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> You can try and ask for a map but in the past they don't release those until the first Friday.
> What I meant about the characters is that all the SWW characters that have a dedicated line (not the roaming ones) have some sort of backdrop. They place those days before the first SWW. So I'm going to walk around and look at the backdrops to figure out where each character will be to help out everyone going that first Friday so they know where to go for sure.



Oh nice. That will even help! At the very least, I can mark them on a regular map. We are doing MK through lunch on Friday, and I wanted to peruse the SWW map while DS did stuff. I was contemplating leaving early, grabbing a SWW map, and meeting the family at MK. I think I will drop that idea now.


----------



## slaveone

Seltzer76 said:


> Question about Darth's Maul...if I have a D Tech Me reservation, does that mean I can shop at the Maul without waiting in line?


After you do d tech me you could last year.


----------



## alayne

Ok I need some help please - we will be at SWW the third weekend. We are scheduled for the VIP Tour on Sunday. It looks like there are 4 show the weekend we are there. 1. Behind the Force Rebels 2. Stars of the Saga 3. Ewok Tale My Short Store 4. Obi Wan and Beyond 

Since I have the VIP Tour on Sunday #1 and #2 are included with the tour and I receive a FP for #4 RIGHT?
Then I have to use my own FP for #3 RIGHT? I booked #3 for Friday using my FP 
Is the Behind the Force Rebels the same thing as Star Wars: Rebels on FP selection? If so then I don't need this FP for Saturday because I will see it on Sunday with the VIP Package RIGHT? 

I just want to make sure we see ALL the shows that are included in the 3rd Weekend without standing in stand by. 

Thanks!
Allison


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> the CM I spoke with put me on hold several times to check stuff and seemed to know a lot too and said that both packages are only 1 show fp and same reserved for parade spot?? so confused.....


and it doesn't look like they will announce anything today...


----------



## mamadragona

yulilin3 said:


> If it fits what you already have planned, taking into consideration fp times you already have booked i would try for SotS since you really want to watch it. Obi Wan and beyond will be easier to get into without a fp



It doesn't really fit quite perfectly because of my current ST FP+.  Not sure if I should really move everything around to accommodate a maybe SoTS reservation.  Here is what I have in the afternoon:

FP+ Arrive 1:15 - 1:30, show until 2ish PM Frozen Sing-along
Honey I shrunk the kids
Phineas and Ferb M & G
FP+ 2:55 - 3:55 Star Tours
4 PM Show Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular or ?Ian McDiarmid 3:00 - 4 PM?
Dinner - Jedi Mickey/Minnie 5:10 PM Hollywood and Vine
?7 PM ObiWan? or DJ dance party?
8:30 PM Dessert Party - Bill and Mins 8:30
9:45 PM Summon the force pre-show and Symphony in the Stars

If I did go early to check-in for the parade, can I check in to get the FP choice for all 4 of us, or do I need to have the hubby and kids wait in line with me?  The attraction of the parade FP was specifically so that they wouldn't have to wait around so much.  They are not very patient kids.


----------



## yulilin3

alayne said:


> Ok I need some help please - we will be at SWW the third weekend. We are scheduled for the VIP Tour on Sunday. It looks like there are 4 show the weekend we are there. 1. Behind the Force Rebels 2. Stars of the Saga 3. Ewok Tale My Short Store 4. Obi Wan and Beyond
> 
> Since I have the VIP Tour on Sunday #1 and #2 are included with the tour and I receive a FP for #4 RIGHT?
> Then I have to use my own FP for #3 RIGHT? I booked #3 for Friday using my FP
> Is the Behind the Force Rebels the same thing as Star Wars: Rebels on FP selection? If so then I don't need this FP for Saturday because I will see it on Sunday with the VIP Package RIGHT?
> 
> I just want to make sure we see ALL the shows that are included in the 3rd Weekend without standing in stand by.
> 
> Thanks!
> Allison


I would call VIP services just to be sure but that's what has been told to other people
Behind The Force Rebels is the same as SW Rebels.


----------



## Tltorrez

So I had to re-work my plans somewhat this morning. I had a concussion in December and everything has been fine until last week. Apparently extensive "note taking" (i.e., concentrating and the angle of the neck while writing) plus lack of sleep at the conference all week triggered a relapse.  So I'm recovering again, but I had to remove all the intense rides from my plan. I took out Space and RnR. Still not entirely sure what else has to go. And I'm a little nervous about the whole "lack of sleep" component.

But it is what it is. In the mean time, I hopped on here to share my plans but got sidetracked by pages and pages of premium packages. Hope everyone got what they wanted. I can only get on the computer for short bursts, so I'll try to keep up. ;-)

Anyway, this is my plan. Let me know if this seems do-able.

Friday, May 15:

Arrive by 7am
Gates Open 7:30am
Stormin the Park 7:45am
Chewie 8:00am (head there right from RD)
Star Tours FP+
Line up at 9:00am for Celebrity Motorcade Parade 11am
_Leave the Park for lunch (11:30 - 2:00pm) - Crew's Cup Lounge (Yacht Club)_
Line up by 2:15 for SotS  (3:15pm - 4:00pm) - Ian McDiarmid
Great Movie Ride FP+ 4:00pm
Get 4th FP for Fantasmic! (old TSMM FP area)
Mickey/Minnie & Donald/Goofy
Snack 6pm - Fairfax Fare
Line up at 6:30 for Obi-Wan and Beyond (JAT) 7:00pm
Shopping 7:30
Roaming Characters
Dinner 9:00 pm - seats near Echo Lake (across from 50s Prime Time)
Symphony in the Stars Fireworks (9:45pm)
Fantasmic FP+ (10:30pm) - See the second show
If I do manage to get FP+ for SotS I'll just skip GMR.

Sunday, May 17:

This is my last trip day so we'll likely be too tired to Rope Drop. I'm just planning to do some rides and characters. Other than the Chipwoks and the Frozen show, I don't have any particular priorities.

Arrive between 10 and noon.
Chip N Dale (Meet 9:05-5:30)
Frozen Singalong FP+ 1:40pm
TSMM FP+
Voyage of the LM FP+
_Leave the Park for Dinner (5:30 - 8:00pm) - Trattoria al Forno_
Symphony in the Stars Fireworks (9:45pm)
I do have to make some time to trade with the Jawas. My son is already providing me a stash.


----------



## kmcdougan

The Sunrise Student said:


> Wait, WHAT?!
> 
> Going to have to figure that out... good thing we are doing the FtF on Friday prior to marching so that we can watch how that works... and they will know if it works right...




Not totally sure what this means. But, for my part, marching in the parade sure beats any VIP or special seating for it. At least in my book. Your mileage may varry.



The Sunrise Student said:


> UPDATE on Marching:
> 
> We will be Marching Weekend 1 Saturday May 16th
> 
> AND
> 
> Weekend 2 Friday May 22nd
> 
> Originally we were going to only do one day, but my paranoid brain said oh no what if it rains then your dreams of marching just went down the drain! So my BF and I decided to cover our bases and sign up for two times, and if it doesn't rain, more marching YEAH! I keep hearing from my other 501st buddies that we will love it, and they say we will not be disappointed marching twice even if it's in the same costume.
> 
> Nest year we will be bringing our Stormtroopers



I can tell you from experience, it does not matter what costume you are wearing, just being able to be IN Star Wars for Disney is pretty much living the dream for me. Ever since I was 6, I wanted to be in Star Wars. Marching in the parade with the Legion, doing it officially for Disney, is me living my 6 year old self's dream. I will wear the same costume as long as it is in shape to march every year I go. I don't care. There is no feeling in the world like the opening of that gate, hearing the IMperial March, and hearing the announcer stating, "Here to maintain peace and order in the galaxy are members of the 501st LEgion......" I get chills typing it. It is hard not to tear up hearing it live.

You will have fun.

Ash


----------



## Felipe4

I'm gone for a weekend and I miss 20 pages. Dear Sith Lord.


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> It doesn't really fit quite perfectly because of my current ST FP+.  Not sure if I should really move everything around to accommodate a maybe SoTS reservation.  Here is what I have in the afternoon:
> 
> FP+ Arrive 1:15 - 1:30, show until 2ish PM Frozen Sing-along
> Honey I shrunk the kids
> Phineas and Ferb M & G
> FP+ 2:55 - 3:55 Star Tours
> 4 PM Show Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular or ?Ian McDiarmid 3:00 - 4 PM?
> Dinner - Jedi Mickey/Minnie 5:10 PM Hollywood and Vine
> ?7 PM ObiWan? or DJ dance party?
> 8:30 PM Dessert Party - Bill and Mins 8:30
> 9:45 PM Summon the force pre-show and Symphony in the Stars
> 
> If I did go early to check-in for the parade, can I check in to get the FP choice for all 4 of us, or do I need to have the hubby and kids wait in line with me?  The attraction of the parade FP was specifically so that they wouldn't have to wait around so much.  They are not very patient kids.


You can pick the credentials for everyone in your party.


----------



## soniam

The show thing with VIP and Deluxe Premium package doesn't make sense. It sounds like Deluxe Premium gets reserved seating for all shows in Theater of the Stars. Some days that's 4 shows. However, the VIP Tour, which costs 4 times as much, only gets reserved seating for the 1st 2 shows and an FP+ for the last show, which could be the 3rd or 4th show depending on the day. Why would the Deluxe get a better deal on the shows than the VIP


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> So I had to re-work my plans somewhat this morning. I had a concussion in December and everything has been fine until last week. Apparently extensive "note taking" (i.e., concentrating and the angle of the neck while writing) plus lack of sleep at the conference all week triggered a relapse.  So I'm recovering again, but I had to remove all the intense rides from my plan. I took out Space and RnR. Still not entirely sure what else has to go. And I'm a little nervous about the whole "lack of sleep" component.
> 
> But it is what it is. In the mean time, I hopped on here to share my plans but got sidetracked by pages and pages of premium packages. Hope everyone got what they wanted. I can only get on the computer for short bursts, so I'll try to keep up. ;-)
> 
> Anyway, this is my plan. Let me know if this seems do-able.
> 
> Friday, May 15:
> 
> Arrive by 7am
> Gates Open 7:30am
> Stormin the Park 7:45am
> Chewie 8:00am (head there right from RD)
> Star Tours FP+
> Line up at 9:00am for Celebrity Motorcade Parade 11am
> _Leave the Park for lunch (11:30 - 2:00pm) - Crew's Cup Lounge (Yacht Club)_
> Line up by 2:15 for SotS  (3:15pm - 4:00pm) - Ian McDiarmid
> Great Movie Ride FP+ 4:00pm
> Get 4th FP for Fantasmic! (old TSMM FP area)
> Mickey/Minnie & Donald/Goofy
> Snack 6pm - Fairfax Fare
> Line up at 6:30 for Obi-Wan and Beyond (JAT) 7:00pm
> Shopping 7:30
> Roaming Characters
> Dinner 9:00 pm - seats near Echo Lake (across from 50s Prime Time)
> Symphony in the Stars Fireworks (9:45pm)
> Fantasmic FP+ (10:30pm) - See the second show
> If I do manage to get FP+ for SotS I'll just skip GMR.
> 
> Sunday, May 17:
> 
> This is my last trip day so we'll likely be too tired to Rope Drop. I'm just planning to do some rides and characters. Other than the Chipwoks and the Frozen show, I don't have any particular priorities.
> 
> Arrive between 10 and noon.
> Chip N Dale (Meet 9:05-5:30)
> Frozen Singalong FP+ 1:40pm
> TSMM FP+
> Voyage of the LM FP+
> _Leave the Park for Dinner (5:30 - 8:00pm) - Trattoria al Forno_
> Symphony in the Stars Fireworks (9:45pm)
> I do have to make some time to trade with the Jawas. My son is already providing me a stash.


Day 1 is pretty packed. SotS try and get there as early as you can. It'll be busy


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> The show thing with VIP and Deluxe Premium package doesn't make sense. It sounds like Deluxe Premium gets reserved seating for all shows in Theater of the Stars. Some days that's 4 shows. However, the VIP Tour, which costs 4 times as much, only gets reserved seating for the 1st 2 shows and an FP+ for the last show, which could be the 3rd or 4th show depending on the day. Why would the Deluxe get a better deal on the shows than the VIP


I'm pretty sure that the VIP will give you access to all the SWW shows. Like I've said before I would call the VIP line and get a sure answer on the shows.


----------



## DisHeels

Looks like we picked the wrong day to go to Carowinds.  So I just booked the Deluxe package for 06/12.  Plus I found an earlier time for Jedi Mickey dinner the same day.  Only thing I'm bummed about is we have a Galactic breakfast for 10:20am.  Probably have to give it up if we want to make the parade on time.  Overall I'm stoked!


----------



## dpswift

yulilin3 said:


> You can pick the credentials for everyone in your party.



That goes against what I was told by a CM,  However as we know they are notorious for wrong information.

I feel more comfortable now  if I do end up waiting in line alone.


----------



## yulilin3

dpswift said:


> That goes against what I was told by a CM,  However as we know they are notorious for wrong information.


there are many different versions. We need to wait for the DPB to announce and we will ask questions directly to the blogger. That would be the best way to get accurate info.
For other premium packages people were able to pick up the credentials for everyone.


----------



## DisHeels

Couple of questions (for now):
1. I have my DTech Me at 6pm then Jedi Mickey dinner at 6:35pm.  Is that enough time for DTech Me?
2. For Weekend V.  Does the Deluxe Premium (FtF?) package include "A Conversation with Frank Oz" show?  Apologies if already answered I'm trying to catch up.


----------



## yulilin3

@DisHeels read above your post. The details on the packages are a bit blurry right now.
You'll have time to go from your DTech to your ressie


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to call and ask the cm to read me word for word the details of each package and see if we can get clarity on it but I think we're going to have to wait for the official release


----------



## peterb

good evening. how much time show i allow for galactic breakfast on june 5th and 50s cafe for supper. jsut trying to fit in FPs, shows and rides.thanks...peter


----------



## coluk003

need some help here. should i keep these as is? or move them around a bit. TVotLM(hope thats right) isnt necessary but thats a star wars day and one sister is lucky she can remember how to say r2d2 correctly lol


----------



## AThrillingChase

Ok I know this is off topic, but you guys are so helpful. And if I ask here I may get an answer, and not get 10 responses saying "this is why you should never book through orbitz!" so here goes 

We had 3 girls for a May trip beginning the 14th, just booked this a month ago. We booked via orbitz because we saved something like $150, and the AP rate only had king bed rooms at CBR available so that wouldn't work. Since we have 3 adults we paid what, $10 or $15 more a night? Well she decided only after the spring discounts expired, that she cannot go. I thought about doing the orbitz online chat and asking them to remove her, but I am afraid that they will somehow mess up the ressie and 1) delete all my FP; 2) delete it trying to rebook and then the discount is gone totally; and 3) mess up my FtF since she asked for my resort information and I don't understand how they are tied together.

Any opinions on if it is worth it to try the chat and see if orbitz will remove it? Or should I just wait and ask at check in if they can give me a credit? It is room only of course, so no package change fees apply.

Edit - trip is 5 nights, May 14-19.


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to call and ask the cm to read me word for word the details of each package and see if we can get clarity on it but I think we're going to have to wait for the official release


Some nut job  on the blog already asked for clarification, no response as of yet


----------



## coluk003

I would call them forget the chat @AThrillingChase  i had a problem with tickets i bought for this SWW flight, my fault of course, stupid dyslexia, and the guy, thought certainly NOT fro the USA, was perfect. Give it a try.

Also removing someone wont mess anything up as far as my understanding and working in reservations and have a friend who still works in the MDX, but dont quote me on that


----------



## yulilin3

Ok just got off the phone and here's what she told me:
Deluxe Premium viewing of parade will be across from My Magic Center next to Mickey's of Hollywood
Only soft drinks and water for the parade viewing
Includes all shows for that day no matter if there are 3 or 4 or 5 shows
Fireworks viewing on the right side of the plaza facing GMR and there will be seats
Access all day To Darth's Mall

On the Premium viewing on the left side of the plaza facing GMR so same as last year, Soft drinks and water included no ice cream
One show to be booked at 10am
Fireworks in the same area as the parade no seating available

She said one person ca pick up the credentials for the entire party


----------



## yulilin3

peterb said:


> good evening. how much time show i allow for galactic breakfast on june 5th and 50s cafe for supper. jsut trying to fit in FPs, shows and rides.thanks...peter


allow 1 hour for each meal


----------



## Dave Tis

Yullilin, you do a greatjob of keeping us informed, but as you said we gotta wait until official announcement , so im hoping that snacks will be included in deluxe package (wishfull thinking on my part).

For those DIS members going on may 22nd, will be great to see you all there.. Is there a special hand shake/wave/sign that we have?


----------



## slaveone

coluk003 said:


> I would call them forget the chat @AThrillingChase  i had a problem with tickets i bought for this SWW flight, my fault of course, stupid dyslexia, and the guy, thought certainly NOT fro the USA, was perfect. Give it a try.
> 
> Also removing someone wont mess anything up as far as my understanding and working in reservations and have a friend who still works in the MDX, but dont quote me on that


You can also fix it at check in. I've added and taken people off Day of before.


----------



## coluk003

slaveone said:


> You can also fix it at check in. I've added and taken people off Day of before.



This is true if its a room only which now that i think about it , it might be. Waiting for clarification from OP  @AThrillingChase


----------



## AThrillingChase

slaveone said:


> You can also fix it at check in. I've added and taken people off Day of before.


 


coluk003 said:


> This is true if its a room only which now that i think about it , it might be. Waiting for clarification from OP  @AThrillingChase


 
It is room only, I'm just not sure how orbitz combines with Disney exactly...so I'm not sure if orbitz will take her off and refund me, or if the customer agent will go all kamikaze on me and say oh I know exactly what to do and what you want! *cancels and tries to rebook. wait why is it not the same price...

I don't mean to have little faith with the call center operators...but...I mean the last 10 pages on here kind of speak for them-we don't get all the info-selves!  I did look online and their "make changes" link just prompts you to cancel and rebook.

Truth be told, I'd rather just pay the extra if I have to, to avoid everything getting all messed up.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Ok just got off the phone and here's what she told me:
> Deluxe Premium viewing of parade will be across from My Magic Center next to Mickey's of Hollywood
> Only soft drinks and water for the parade viewing
> Includes all shows for that day no matter if there are 3 or 4 or 5 shows
> Fireworks viewing on the right side of the plaza facing GMR and there will be seats
> Access all day To Darth's Mall
> 
> On the Premium viewing on the left side of the plaza facing GMR so same as last year, Soft drinks and water included no ice cream
> One show to be booked at 10am
> Fireworks in the same area as the parade no seating available
> 
> She said one person ca pick up the credentials for the entire party



Updated for anyone who might be interested... Feel like I need more details on the VIP pkg now!!


----------



## slaveone

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Updated for anyone who might be interested... Feel like I need more details on the VIP pkg now!!
> 
> View attachment 86617


This thread makes me feel less awkward about my sww flow sheets.


----------



## disneygrandma

For all of you who are calling in & then being told that there are systems issues, such as being down, but you see that others are being able to book it.......be aware that many of these "CM's" are probably work-at-home-agents.  So it's their home computers that are having problems, and not Disney's.  Being a former waha, I can usually tell from the flow of the call if I'm talking to one, and that's who I got when I called today, both times this morning.  

These agents are taking overflow calls to Disney Dining, and they only know what they can read off their screens.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

slaveone said:


> This thread makes me feel less awkward about my sww flow sheets.



Glad I could help!!  You can always count on me when it comes to maximum Excel geekiness!!


----------



## mmafan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Updated for anyone who might be interested... Feel like I need more details on the VIP pkg now!!
> 
> View attachment 86617


this is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mmafan said:


> this is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thx! 

If I can contribute one crumb to the awesome buffet that is yulilin's thread, it's an honor!


----------



## southernfriedmom

yulilin3 said:


> Ok just got off the phone and here's what she told me:
> Deluxe Premium viewing of parade will be across from My Magic Center next to Mickey's of Hollywood
> Only soft drinks and water for the parade viewing
> Includes all shows for that day no matter if there are 3 or 4 or 5 shows
> Fireworks viewing on the right side of the plaza facing GMR and there will be seats
> Access all day To Darth's Mall
> 
> On the Premium viewing on the left side of the plaza facing GMR so same as last year, Soft drinks and water included no ice cream
> One show to be booked at 10am
> Fireworks in the same area as the parade no seating available
> 
> She said one person ca pick up the credentials for the entire party



Thanks so much for all you've done to help us all figure out details before the official release.  I am having a hard time visualizing the Deluxe PP parade viewing area... Based on these descriptions, do you see an advantage with this parade viewing location like maybe shade or a better view?


----------



## mmafan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thx!
> 
> If I can contribute one crumb to the awesome buffet that is yulilin's thread, it's an honor!


it would be cool to list all the people going to each one on a chart like that.........and add the meet up locations for each day


----------



## inkedupmomma

mmafan said:


> it would be cool to list all the people going to each one on a chart like that.........and add the meet up locations for each day


I was JUST coming on here to see if we have a roll call for each day!


----------



## Dugette

Woohoo, just added me and DD to DH's deluxe package to make sure we're together!


----------



## soniam

inkedupmomma said:


> I was JUST coming on here to see if we have a roll call for each day!



http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/


----------



## lovingeire

I'm a little disappointed about no snacks at the parade. I mean, what's the cost of a Mickey bar or two?  However with the one day cancellation at least I have  plenty of time to see how it goes.

ETA: Is a Mickey bar really going to cause me to cancel, as much as I love them?


----------



## lovethattink

inkedupmomma said:


> I was JUST coming on here to see if we have a roll call for each day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Itinkso is making a roll call. She asked that people post on her roll call thread and she'll update her first post!
Click to expand...


----------



## inkedupmomma

soniam said:


> http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/


oops, meant roll call for the FtF package, so that maybe we can meet. I'll add myself to that list though! Thanks!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

cherice95403 said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for this information!!!! I had to spend 45 minutes and go through two CMs to get this booked. It was a nightmare. I can't beleive how uninformed they were today. I was orginally told it wasn't available and while we were still on the phone I saw the post about the time. I asked her to put it in as 10am and BAM...we're in for 6/13!!! So excited


  I am so glad you got in !! Happy Dance time


----------



## soniam

I just want to commend and thank everyone on this thread, especially yulilin3. We are not going this year, but all of the great information and sharing has made me really want to go next year or 2017, at the latest. I had never thought about attending SWW. We are not huge SW geeks. Well, we've never been to a convention and don't wear costumes, unless you count my R2D2 knee socks. But the information here has made me realize that there really is a lot at SWW, for the advanced and novice fans alike. Anyway, this thread has just reassured me how wonderful these boards can be. So many other threads have devolved into bickering lately, and I don't see an ounce of that here. It makes want to keep reading the boards, or at least this thread.

Thank you everyone


----------



## HCinKC

Felipe4 said:


> I'm gone for a weekend and I miss 20 pages. *Dear Sith Lord.*



Ha!



lovingeire said:


> I'm a little disappointed about no snacks at the parade. I mean, what's the cost of a Mickey bar or two?  However with the one day cancellation at least I have  plenty of time to see how it goes.
> 
> ETA: Is a Mickey bar really going to cause me to cancel, as much as I love them?



BYO(m)B?


----------



## inkedupmomma

What can anyone tell me about the DTech event? I am thinking of getting one for my son and husband. Would doing it on the day I have the FtF package be a good idea, or should I wait until the following weekend to do it? Does it take very long? With the FtF package, I will have access to mall, so wondering if that factors into it at all? If you have done it, worth it? I'd do the smaller figures. Would love to see pics if you have any!
Ty, posted!


----------



## lovingeire

HCinKC said:


> BYO(m)B?



Possibly, although one of the appeals was not having to pay for snacks for the family of 5, but I know drinks will be much appreciated in the heat.  But, should circumstances be dire, I'm sure I can dig up a Mickey bar somewhere….


----------



## Dug

Earlier today I had booked a Deluxe package on 5/23 for myself, and a Premium package for my wife and daughter (2.5 years old), as they probably weren't going to be up for seeing the shows. Maybe the Warwick Davis show, as my daughter likes Ewoks. But given that it's clearer now that there are different seating areas for the Deluxe and Premium packages, just called back to switch them to a Deluxe package too. Reservations were all filled up for booking a new Deluxe package, but the CM was able to add them to my package and cancel the Premium package. An extra $30 to be able to sit together makes it very worth it.

I had asked the first CM if I could dress up when walking in the parade, and she said that you can't be dressed up to the point where you'd be mistaken for a character. Not sure if I'd do anything or not, but I made a super cute Ewok costume for my daughter for Halloween last fall, and it would be super tempting to have her wear that. Although it might be too warm, so we'll see.

Also will be handy having us all in the Deluxe so we can all go into Darth's Mall together. Not sure if they'll join me for all the shows, as I'm not sure my daughter might get pretty restless. $200 is a big chunk of change that we weren't expecting to spend, but this freed up at least two days that I was going to the Studios just to use a FP to see a show. Now we'll have more time for the Magic Kingdom, and maybe even to get over to Animal Kingdom one morning, which would be fun. And this frees up FPs on the day we're doing the package, so we can maybe get some Toy Story in. So overall, this will reduce our stress for the trip and make it a lot easier to have a well-rounded time.

So thankful for this thread so that we knew about this and all the details so we could book accordingly!


----------



## fortheloveofminnie

What time in the morning does Darth's Mall open?  On the 4th weekend would early morning be a good time to go?  I got the premium package today instead of deluxe premium so I won't have anytime access to Darth's Mall.  Between shows, dinner reservations, and dessert party/fireworks I don't think I'll have time in the evening.

Also, is the fireworks viewing area for the deluxe premium that much better than the premium?  This is a once in a lifetime thing for me and my boys, so a considerably better viewing area and access to Darth's Mall might make me upgrade packages.
THanks soooooooo much for this thread!!!


----------



## BobaFettFan

lovingeire said:


> Possibly, although one of the appeals was not having to pay for snacks



I am totally with you.  It's a small thing, but I want that free ice cream bar!


----------



## keishashadow

_The theatre seats 1500 (according to reports). There are only 40 VIPs/day. Even if they have 200 Premium and 200 Deluxe Premium packages/day, that's only 440/1500 slots that are filled with packages. That still leaves over 1100 slots for each show for FP and SB, which is about what the total seating was in the old theatre
_
/\ as previously posted here, there is less than 1/3 of the theater possibly filled by the package guests  

I do not see WD attempting to inform those who purchased the packages then waited in line to get their credentials and select their 'shows/s' that they 'ran out' of space.

we picked up our credentials for the Villians Soiree outside the MK at approximately 3:45 pm from the small kiosk but the line was crazy long by 4 pm.  Stated time for this pickup is 10 am.  I shudder to think when that line will start to form.


----------



## Dug

Here's my daughter as an Ewok:













I don't have a picture handy, but I just wore a dozen ties and carried a lightsaber: I was a TIE Fighter. So that might be fun to do again.


----------



## slaveone

inkedupmomma said:


> What can anyone tell me about the DTech event? I am thinking of getting one for my son and husband. Would doing it on the day I have the FtF package be a good idea, or should I wait until the following weekend to do it? Does it take very long? With the FtF package, I will have access to mall, so wondering if that factors into it at all? If you have done it, worth it? I'd do the smaller figures. Would love to see pics if you have any!
> 
> Ty, posted!



Appointments are needed for d-tech me. They may be Hard to come by for the weekends you want. By all accounts carbonite me is most accurate and storm troopers are fairly generic. Children under certain ages can only get storm troopers or little princess. I believe. The time is short like 30 minutes and FtF has no impact on it.


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> What can anyone tell me about the DTech event? I am thinking of getting one for my son and husband. Would doing it on the day I have the FtF package be a good idea, or should I wait until the following weekend to do it? Does it take very long? With the FtF package, I will have access to mall, so wondering if that factors into it at all? If you have done it, worth it? I'd do the smaller figures. Would love to see pics if you have any!
> 
> Ty, posted!


The D Tech link is on the first post. It only takes 10 minutes to do. I've never done it so can't give you a review but there are videos on YouTube of people that have done it and they show the finished product


----------



## db99

BobaFettFan said:


> I am totally with you.  It's a small thing, but I want that free ice cream bar!



Yes!  I probably wouldn't care, but since it was part of the deal last year, now it feels like a takeaway.


----------



## yulilin3

fortheloveofminnie said:


> What time in the morning does Darth's Mall open?  On the 4th weekend would early morning be a good time to go?  I got the premium package today instead of deluxe premium so I won't have anytime access to Darth's Mall.  Between shows, dinner reservations, and dessert party/fireworks I don't think I'll have time in the evening.
> 
> Also, is the fireworks viewing area for the deluxe premium that much better than the premium?  This is a once in a lifetime thing for me and my boys, so a considerably better viewing area and access to Darth's Mall might make me upgrade packages.
> THanks soooooooo much for this thread!!!


Darth' Mall opens at 8am. Not sure about the view from the deluxe premium since its the first year they do it.


----------



## mmafan

Fun for tonight.


----------



## yulilin3

Dug said:


> Here's my daughter as an Ewok:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a picture handy, but I just wore a dozen ties and carried a lightsaber: I was a TIE Fighter. So that might be fun to do again.


She is adorable. Might be too hot but you can already bring a change of clothes. The ties and lightsaber idea is awesome


----------



## jtowntoflorida

HCinKC said:


> I think what Yuli was saying is that to get the show you want, regular Premium people need to be in line for check-in at 9:30. They would presumably be towards the front to pick their desired show before first-come, first-served fell into play. They would get credentials at 10 and go on their way. I don't think she meant line up for parade viewing at 9:30.



In the past for other packages, people lined up at 9:30 and at 10:00 when the reserve section opened, made their way into the reserved area _and then never left it; _they staked out spots in the reserved area an hour in advance.  We experienced that during FSF last year.  That's what my comment was in reference to.  I won't mind not being front & center for the parade, but I will mind if I can't get into the show I want because I'm not willing to line up 30 minutes before the reserved section even opens.  The biggest reason I personally do these packages is to save time--not to get the best viewing and not to be right up front.  So if it turns out that to get the show I want I need to arrive 90 minutes before the parade...that would defeat the purpose of the package _for me._


----------



## OZMom

Dug said:


> Here's my daughter as an Ewok:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a picture handy, but I just wore a dozen ties and carried a lightsaber: I was a TIE Fighter. So that might be fun to do again.




I'm dead...she's adorable!!! I don't know that I would be able to resist being the crazy lady who hugs the tiny Ewok

Also "Tie-Fighter", I see what you did there  and I approve. I may even steal it for DH


----------



## keishashadow

I'm trying to figure out where the premium deluxe waiting area would be.  went into my pics from last year.  we were standing on the corner by the photo store.  Notice the crowd on both sides of the access road before they turned the corner, thinking that might be the spot.


----------



## mmafan

soniam said:


> I just want to commend and thank everyone on this thread, especially yulilin3. We are not going this year, but all of the great information and sharing has made me really want to go next year or 2017, at the latest. I had never thought about attending SWW. We are not huge SW geeks. Well, we've never been to a convention and don't wear costumes, unless you count my R2D2 knee socks. But the information here has made me realize that there really is a lot at SWW, for the advanced and novice fans alike. Anyway, this thread has just reassured me how wonderful these boards can be. So many other threads have devolved into bickering lately, and I don't see an ounce of that here. It makes want to keep reading the boards, or at least this thread.
> 
> Thank you everyone


but we have to mix with those OTHERS in the parks...............................lol


----------



## Brit_Jude

Booked the Feel the Force package for Hubby and I about 30 minutes ago for Sat 23rd.  The cast member was very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> I'm trying to figure out where the premium deluxe waiting area would be.  went into my pics from last year.  we were standing on the corner by the photo store.  Notice the crowd on both sides of the access road before they turned the corner, thinking that might be the spot.


I'm hoping it's the left side of this picture, so close to the my magic center because of the shade. But either side will give good views


----------



## Cluelyss

Assuming all of our assumptions are correct, I understand the difference in the parade viewing areas for regular and deluxe is beginning vs end of parade route, correct? But for the fireworks, are both areas down in front of the stage, just one is the left side and one is the right? Would seem the views would be equal from either location, or am I missing something?


----------



## jennab113

I know we've talked about Star Wars clothes for kids, particularly little girls. It looks like Her Universe may be launching a new line. http://heruniverseofficial.tumblr.com/post/115713551969/girls-want-star-wars-dresses-too-comingsoon


----------



## cherice95403

Wow... really not happy about the "no snacks" for the parade. We don't drink soda and always have refillable filtered water bottles with us so soda and water is no bonus for me. Darn. Feeling kind of pissy about it.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

kmcdougan said:


> There is no feeling in the world like the opening of that gate, hearing the IMperial March, and hearing the announcer stating, "Here to maintain peace and order in the galaxy are members of the 501st LEgion......" I get chills typing it. It is hard not to tear up hearing it live.
> Ash



I can not WAIT.... this is a dream come true for me too! I hope I don't cry, Hard Core Imperial Officers ranking over Stormtroopers aren't allowed


----------



## mmafan

jennab113 said:


> I know we've talked about Star Wars clothes for kids, particularly little girls. It looks like Her Universe may be launching a new line. http://heruniverseofficial.tumblr.com/post/115713551969/girls-want-star-wars-dresses-too-comingsoon


the gap has some nice stuff for boys...


----------



## keishashadow

Cluelyss said:


> Assuming all of our assumptions are correct, I understand the difference in the parade viewing areas for regular and deluxe is beginning vs end of parade route, correct? But for the fireworks, are both areas down in front of the stage, just one is the left side and one is the right? Would seem the views would be equal from either location, or am I missing something?



the 2nd CM I spoke to when trying to decide whether to rebook the Deluxe pkg today took the time to read thru both her descriptions of the packages. 

re the FW viewing: 

the regular one referenced echo lake area (left as looking at stage). 

The Deluxe indicated it was on the opposite side (right area with check in near The Hollywood Brown Derby).  potential seating has been mentioned in this thread, but I specifically asked and the CM said there was nothing stated on her sheet that indicated it, I specifically asked lol.

I researched reviews this morning of other FW in the park, all were pre-hat removal.  Many mentioned moved after the stage show to the sides for better view of the FW.   Envisioning the area on the right, thinking perhaps there may be less interference of trees.  Can anybody chime in here?


----------



## pookadoo77

any pics or idea of where the premium ftf parade viewing is? Thanks! Getting nervous with reading a lot of bad reviews on it. Hope still do not have to be extra early to get a good spot! Was hoping to stroll up about 20 min. before, but, we have short kiddos, and people, with us  Any pics from last years spot or how crowded it was would be such a relief! Thanks again!


----------



## mmafan

this trip has officially surpassed $$$$$$$$$$ our yearly 10 day December trip and were only going for 5 days......ftf and vip.......but it will be an UNFORGETTABLE time especially for our 5yo son......


----------



## Cluelyss

pookadoo77 said:


> any pics or idea of where the premium ftf parade viewing is? Thanks! Getting nervous with reading a lot of bad reviews on it. Hope still do not have to be extra early to get a good spot! Was hoping to stroll up about 20 min. before, but, we have short kiddos, and people, with us  Any pics from last years spot or how crowded it was would be such a relief! Thanks again!


Last year they reportedly let the kids sit down in the front of the area while the adults stood in back. But it sounded like the area filled up about an hour in advance.


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> the 2nd CM I spoke to when trying to decide whether to rebook the Deluxe pkg today took the time to read thru both her descriptions of the packages.
> 
> re the FW viewing:
> 
> the regular one referenced echo lake area (left as looking at stage).
> 
> The Deluxe indicated it was on the opposite side (right area with check in near The Hollywood Brown Derby).  potential seating has been mentioned in this thread, but I specifically asked and the CM said there was nothing stated on her sheet that indicated it, I specifically asked lol.
> 
> I researched reviews this morning of other FW in the park, all were pre-hat removal.  Many mentioned moved after the stage show to the sides for better view of the FW.   Envisioning the area on the right, thinking perhaps there may be less interference of trees.  Can anybody chime in here?


I'm having a hard time envisioning this area to the right as well. Next time I go I'll make sure to double check and take pictures of where I think it could be


pookadoo77 said:


> any pics or idea of where the premium ftf parade viewing is? Thanks! Getting nervous with reading a lot of bad reviews on it. Hope still do not have to be extra early to get a good spot! Was hoping to stroll up about 20 min. before, but, we have short kiddos, and people, with us  Any pics from last years spot or how crowded it was would be such a relief! Thanks again!


Here's a review with pics from last year for the FtF (now Premium package) http://www.mousesteps.com/dining-ma...essert-party-event-at-star-wars-weekends-2014


----------



## Lavaluma

We booked the Deluxe Premium for June 12 earlier tonight. I mentioned the package to DH expecting him to say it was too expensive. Once he heard he could go to all the shows, instead of a FP+ for 1 show and stand by for others, he came up with the justification that if we got the package we could get a TSMM FP+ for the kids and wouldn't need Park Hoppers to go back an extra day. So, in the end it's not that expensive.


----------



## yulilin3

Lavaluma said:


> We booked the Deluxe Premium for June 12 earlier tonight. I mentioned the package to DH expecting him to say it was too expensive. Once he heard he could go to all the shows, instead of a FP+ for 1 show and stand by for others, he came up with the justification that if we got the package we could get a TSMM FP+ for the kids and wouldn't need Park Hoppers to go back an extra day. So, in the end it's not that expensive.


fun how that works out  I'm glad you got it


----------



## tinkerpea

Candleshoe said:


> Weird, I was told there would be snacks at the Parade.  ($99/Deluxe Premium)



I was also told this,I'll be pretty mad if this is not the case,as that's over $15 between us right there that we will have lost with this package, as I know I can't sit waiting and not have drinks etc.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well looks like Sunday May 24 for the deluxe premium is sold out.  There were spaces on Saturday but we'll be attending the 24 hour party Friday so I feel we'd be very tired on Saturday for the parade.  I'm kind of sad about it, that premium viewing for all the shows would have been nice.


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerpea said:


> I was also told this,I'll be pretty mad if this is not the case,as that's over $15 between us right there that we will have lost with this package, as I know I can't sit waiting and not have drinks etc.


Soda and water are included. Still have to wait for the official announcement


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> I'm having a hard time envisioning this area to the right as well. Next time I go I'll make sure to double check and take pictures of where I think it could be
> 
> Here's a review with pics from last year for the FtF (now Premium package) http://www.mousesteps.com/dining-mainmenu-84/dining-reviews-mainmenu-89/park-dining-mainmenu-90/1310-review-feel-the-force-motorcade-dessert-party-event-at-star-wars-weekends-2014



thanks, was hoping you'd say that!

they have that small outdoor terrace @ the restaurant, but moreso the 'wrong' direction & no way could it hold a hundred or so people.

then I thought the walkway between the entrance to the Brown Derby and the arch that goes to Little Mermaid area but there are so many trees there!

I dug up a satellite picture (below, you need to zoom in tight to get to the area) and for the first time noticed what appears to be a paved area behind the grass area where the Fantasia brooms used to be placed.  No idea if it is backstage area or not but there are a few tables & umbrellas.

http://www.satellite-sightseer.com/...s/Florida/Lake_Buena_Vista/Disney_MGM_Studios


----------



## DisneyLove2015

I wonder why some of the characters didn't finish the parade route as noted in that website review?  Hmmm.


----------



## jennab113

Weekend II, I would like to try for Vanessa Marshall's autograph, but I am doing the 24HR day Friday, and flying out early Sunday morning because of Memorial Day obligations at home Sunday and Monday.  I really want to be in MK at the beginning and end of the 24 hours, which means I would have difficulties lining up early Friday or Saturday mornings.  If I left MK at 6 and took a bus (if available) or taxi (or maybe even a rental car) to DHS, do you think it would be too late to get a FP for her?  

Also, what times do they usually sign?  I would like to go to the hotel and sleep then be back for the Rebels show, so the FP would be moot anyway if it is in the morning.


----------



## Itinkso

DisneyLove2015 said:


> I wonder why some of the characters didn't finish the parade route as noted in that website review?  Hmmm.


Because their "greenroom" areas are close to the stage/Chinese Theater area. They need to get offstage as quickly as possible so "their" meet and greets can resume.


----------



## tinkerpea

CinderElsa said:


> It's included in the standard package. Your CM should have read you the "must be 21+ with valid ID to drink" spiel.



I didn't get told any of that, or anything Infact when I booked lol


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Itinkso said:


> Because their "greenroom" areas are close to the stage/Chinese Theater area. They need to get offstage as quickly as possible so "their" meet and greets can resume.


That makes sense.


----------



## superrach

Does the parade go any farther than The Great Movie Ride?  Does it go past the old AI theater toward SW ride?  The old maps make it look like it stops at the old hat.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Trying to make some decisions for FP+ for weekend 5 since we will not be purchasing the plans released today.  My 60 days will be this Sunday and it's kind of difficult without show times for that weekend. 

Are you thinking the "regular" shows will be the same times as the other weekends and a Conversation with Frank Oz will be sometime in between?

Can you tell me about the Padawan Challenge trivia with Ashley...does it require sign ups in the morning like JTA?  I'm confused by how it is explained in the first post.


----------



## stardam

inkedupmomma said:


> What can anyone tell me about the DTech event? I am thinking of getting one for my son and husband. Would doing it on the day I have the FtF package be a good idea, or should I wait until the following weekend to do it? Does it take very long? With the FtF package, I will have access to mall, so wondering if that factors into it at all? If you have done it, worth it? I'd do the smaller figures. Would love to see pics if you have any!
> 
> Ty, posted!



I don't know how other people's experience was in the past but last year we had a Saturday appt around 3.  DS was anxious to shop so we were in the shop around 1:00 looking around & there was nobody around DTech. They started trying to sell us on it & we told them we already had a 3:00 appt & they said they could do it right then if we would like so we did. Appointments will guarantee you get in I suppose but there was plenty of opportunity for a walkup that day & it was Mark Hammil weekend so large crowds.  
 We got the stormtrooper & it doesn't look like him at all.  We are going to try carbonate this year since that's the one the majority had the best result with.  
 The actual experience is a lot of fun though. They had DS do duck face & other silly expressions. That's the main reason he wants to do it again.


----------



## Candleshoe

AThrillingChase said:


> Ok I know this is off topic, but you guys are so helpful. And if I ask here I may get an answer, and not get 10 responses saying "this is why you should never book through orbitz!" so here goes
> 
> We had 3 girls for a May trip beginning the 14th, just booked this a month ago. We booked via orbitz because we saved something like $150, and the AP rate only had king bed rooms at CBR available so that wouldn't work. Since we have 3 adults we paid what, $10 or $15 more a night? Well she decided only after the spring discounts expired, that she cannot go. I thought about doing the orbitz online chat and asking them to remove her, but I am afraid that they will somehow mess up the ressie and 1) delete all my FP; 2) delete it trying to rebook and then the discount is gone totally; and 3) mess up my FtF since she asked for my resort information and I don't understand how they are tied together.
> 
> Any opinions on if it is worth it to try the chat and see if orbitz will remove it? Or should I just wait and ask at check in if they can give me a credit? It is room only of course, so no package change fees apply.
> 
> Edit - trip is 5 nights, May 14-19.


If it were ME, I would ADD one person (re: SDFP)



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Glad I could help!!  You can always count on me when it comes to maximum Excel geekiness!!



Nice spreadsheet <g>   Looks like the one I made earlier today!


----------



## lovethattink

luvallprincesses said:


> Trying to make some decisions for FP+ for weekend 5 since we will not be purchasing the plans released today.  My 60 days will be this Sunday and it's kind of difficult without show times for that weekend.
> 
> Are you thinking the "regular" shows will be the same times as the other weekends and a Conversation with Frank Oz will be sometime in between?
> 
> Can you tell me about the Padawan Challenge trivia with Ashley...does it require sign ups in the morning like JTA?  I'm confused by how it is explained in the first post.



For the Family Mind Challenge, a cm picks 1 family to go against the dark side. Last year I was at the photopass store trying to retrieve missing pictures, which they were able to find, and my dh and ds got picked while I was gone. Since I couldn't make it back to them in time another 2 people from another family got picked with them. It was the 4 of them against the dark side. C3P0 and R2-D2 were on the stage two. At the end of the show, they got an action figure.


----------



## Monykalyn

Well I did it-booked Premium Package for June 6 for the 5 of us! Have been in meetings (for upcoming charity event Saturday for past 4 hours) but got in around 5:15. My CM had no idea until I basically walked her through finding it (LOL- LOVE this thread! She was pretty sweet and kept thanking me for leading her through it-so she will know for next caller). Had to go through my onsite resort res before the booking for FtF opened up.  I didn't bother asking about details on it (just got standard spiel on check in and over 21 to have alcohol at dessert party). Figured I would wait until "official" announcement before deciding to keep it for sure or not (or upgrade-been saving for >2 years for something "special" - figured 'why not' at this point  )


----------



## AThrillingChase

Candleshoe said:


> If it were ME, I would ADD one person (re: SDFP)



LOL. I didn't even think of that, like if I have to pay for this girl anyways I may as well get another set for us?? I actually have a set of tickets in there already for my wine and dine half trip in November so I probably could! Though, I bet I'd be paranoid about the FP somehow taking park admission days away from those tickets!


----------



## julluvsdisney

does anyone know what time Darth's Mall opens? Just wondering the best time to get in there with the lowest amount of wait time!  Thank you!


----------



## lovethattink

julluvsdisney said:


> does anyone know what time Darth's Mall opens? Just wondering the best time to get in there with the lowest amount of wait time!  Thank you!



It will open at park opening.  In the past, a line for merchandise formed outside the park. Those people were let in the park and led by a cm to the mall.


----------



## BobaFettFan

It is nice to see the boards calm once again now that the dppftf fury has died down.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Weekend II, I would like to try for Vanessa Marshall's autograph, but I am doing the 24HR day Friday, and flying out early Sunday morning because of Memorial Day obligations at home Sunday and Monday.  I really want to be in MK at the beginning and end of the 24 hours, which means I would have difficulties lining up early Friday or Saturday mornings.  If I left MK at 6 and took a bus (if available) or taxi (or maybe even a rental car) to DHS, do you think it would be too late to get a FP for her?
> 
> Also, what times do they usually sign?  I would like to go to the hotel and sleep then be back for the Rebels show, so the FP would be moot anyway if it is in the morning.


last year the autograph sessions for all of the Rebels actors/actresses was: 10am, 4:30 and 6pm
If you took a cab from MK you would be at DHS around 6:30am at the earliest, while you get to the TTC or you could walk to the Contemporary and get a cab from there. You might get achance for an autograph session and it will probably be for one of the later ones. So it might work out for you


----------



## yulilin3

superrach said:


> Does the parade go any farther than The Great Movie Ride?  Does it go past the old AI theater toward SW ride?  The old maps make it look like it stops at the old hat.


The parade use to go all the way to the Star Tours Gate but it's been going only till the GMR event stage for about 5 years now. The only ones that march on and are not allowed to stop at the event stage are the members of the 501st and Rebel Legion, they must march and exit the park thru the ST gate, that might be what's confusing you. In the first post I explain the process


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> Trying to make some decisions for FP+ for weekend 5 since we will not be purchasing the plans released today.  My 60 days will be this Sunday and it's kind of difficult without show times for that weekend.
> 
> Are you thinking the "regular" shows will be the same times as the other weekends and a Conversation with Frank Oz will be sometime in between?
> 
> Can you tell me about the Padawan Challenge trivia with Ashley...does it require sign ups in the morning like JTA?  I'm confused by how it is explained in the first post.


Last year when they had Mark Hamill for weekend 4 and Ray Park was also here doing his Visit to the Maul the show schedule looked like this and I believe it'll be the same times for this year weekend 5
Behind the For (Now Rebels show) 1:30pm
A Conversation with Mark Hamill (this year Frank Oz) 3pm
Stars of the Saga 4:30pm
Visit to the Maul 6:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7:45pm

For the PMC there are 2 types of show the ones you sing your kid up at the ABC Sound Studio in the morning are for them alone and these shows were last year at 1pm and 2:15pm
The other one you didn't have to sign up, a family was picked at random to do DMC family edition and these2 are hosted by Ashley Eckstein, last year they were at 4:15pm and 6:30pm
This year schedule for PMC has not been released but I expect it to be the same times


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> It will open at park opening.  In the past, a line for merchandise formed outside the park. Those people were let in the park and led by a cm to the mall.


the line outside the park for merchandise only happened first Friday, after that there was no line outside for merchandise people just went there at park opening @julluvsdisney  if you are going weekend I don't go to the Mall in the morning it'll be packed with people trying to get limited edition merchandise (unless you want any LE items) wait for the evening times


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> the line outside the park for merchandise only happened first Friday, after that there was no line outside for merchandise people just went there at park opening @julluvsdisney  if you are going weekend I don't go to the Mall in the morning it'll be packed with people trying to get limited edition merchandise (unless you want any LE items) wait for the evening times



Oh ok. I misunderstood my friend.  She collects the vinylmations and was there to get them each week. She made it sound like there was a separate line outside the park each day. And I had wondered how she was in an autograph line and merchandise line both.


----------



## JennStars9

OK guys, I need your help. We have a dine-in Galactic breakfast scheduled for 8:00 and D-Tech me for 9:30. Now my son tells me that he wants to do Jedi Training Academy. What is the best plan of attack. Should my daughter and I go check in for breakfast and send my husband and my son to sign up for JTA? What is the best route for us to take. I think that this has been covered before, but I couldn't seem to find it.


----------



## yulilin3

JennStars9 said:


> OK guys, I need your help. We have a dine-in Galactic breakfast scheduled for 8:00 and D-Tech me for 9:30. Now my son tells me that he wants to do Jedi Training Academy. What is the best plan of attack. Should my daughter and I go check in for breakfast and send my husband and my son to sign up for JTA? What is the best route for us to take. I think that this has been covered before, but I couldn't seem to find it.


That would be the best thing. Have your husband and son go to JTA while you guys go check in for breakfast
For JTA be at the park no later than 7:15am once inside stay on the left side of Hollywood Blvd and you'll see CM with JTA signs. Once the stormtroopers open the park walk as fast as possible to the sign up area (at Indiana Jones Theater) so you can be one of the first and then after that just go toward Star Tours, make a right at the speeder bike and you'll see the Sci Fi Diner for breakfast


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> the line outside the park for merchandise only happened first Friday, after that there was no line outside for merchandise people just went there at park opening @julluvsdisney  if you are going weekend I don't go to the Mall in the morning it'll be packed with people trying to get limited edition merchandise (unless you want any LE items) wait for the evening times


How late does the mall stay open? I know some stores remain open after official park closing, wondering if this is one of them? Thx!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> How late does the mall stay open? I know some stores remain open after official park closing, wondering if this is one of them? Thx!


I'm not  sure yet. Last year when Darth's Mall was at soundstage 1 they closed before the fireworks. Now that it's where the old Backlot Tour store used to be I'm thinking they'll close early again because Backlot Tour had to close early for fireworks fallout. SO maybe they'll close around 8:30pm?


----------



## slaveone

If anyone needs epic traveling movies a certain movie series we are all obsessed with is getting a digital release on April 10. I already preordered on iTunes.


----------



## Phelpsie70

Not sure if anyone local is able to get to Hollywood Studios today but James Arnold Taylor just tweeted that he is going to be roaming the park today asking people about Star Wars in preparation for SWW 2015. Very cool!


----------



## sairell

I apologize for my noob-ness, but when CMs say you can follow behind the motorcade with the Deluxe package, what exactly does that mean?


----------



## yulilin3

sairell said:


> I apologize for my noob-ness, but when CMs say you can follow behind the motorcade with the Deluxe package, what exactly does that mean?


What we are thinking is going to happen is that the motorcade goes by, they are going to allow the people with DP Packages to walk behind the motorcade, then they'll have a rope and allow everyone else to follow. The motorcade ends at the Event Stage in front of GMR and they do a welcome ceremony where you can see all of the celebrities visiting that weekend and all of the characters so you will be able to get really good pictures/videos since you'll be front row with that package


----------



## CheshireCrazy

yulilin3 said:


> the line outside the park for merchandise only happened first Friday, after that there was no line outside for merchandise people just went there at park opening @julluvsdisney  if you are going weekend I don't go to the Mall in the morning it'll be packed with people trying to get limited edition merchandise (unless you want any LE items) wait for the evening times


 
I agree! I learned my lesson one year. I went on the first Friday back in 2013 to Darth Mall. We lined up first thing (8am) and it was a 3 hour wait and another hour wait to pay. 

My friend was able to fly from Chicago to Orlando, get on the ME to his resort and then to Hollywood Studios in a shorter time frame. 

That Sunday night, he walked right in with no wait.

Oh well it made for a good story we still talk about to this day...


----------



## slaveone

sairell said:


> I apologize for my noob-ness, but when CMs say you can follow behind the motorcade with the Deluxe package, what exactly does that mean?


It means that the viewing area for the package will be early on the route. You can then walk behind the parade so that you can have prime view of the stage. It is also just cool.


----------



## inkedupmomma

slaveone said:


> Appointments are needed for d-tech me. They may be Hard to come by for the weekends you want. By all accounts carbonite me is most accurate and storm troopers are fairly generic. Children under certain ages can only get storm troopers or little princess. I believe. The time is short like 30 minutes and FtF has no impact on it.





yulilin3 said:


> The D Tech link is on the first post. It only takes 10 minutes to do. I've never done it so can't give you a review but there are videos on YouTube of people that have done it and they show the finished product





stardam said:


> I don't know how other people's experience was in the past but last year we had a Saturday appt around 3.  DS was anxious to shop so we were in the shop around 1:00 looking around & there was nobody around DTech. They started trying to sell us on it & we told them we already had a 3:00 appt & they said they could do it right then if we would like so we did. Appointments will guarantee you get in I suppose but there was plenty of opportunity for a walkup that day & it was Mark Hammil weekend so large crowds.
> We got the stormtrooper & it doesn't look like him at all.  We are going to try carbonate this year since that's the one the majority had the best result with.
> The actual experience is a lot of fun though. They had DS do duck face & other silly expressions. That's the main reason he wants to do it again.



Thanks everyone!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hard not to be jumping out of my seat... *ONE WEEK* from this very moment I am on a plane headed west my friends... to sunny California, Disney Land and Star Wars Celebration 

As to not clog up SWW tips and trick thread here with info from the SWC convention I have started up at trip report and plan to post how things are going as well as what they reveal at SWC... about the new movie, the new season of Rebels and anything SW/Disney has to tell us... Hoping for some cool news *crossing fingers*

Any how, if your interested in hearing the scoop check out my trip report http://www.disboards.com/threads/su...-disney-star-wars-celebration-report.3393055/

edit notes: spelling errors, it's me


----------



## Delilah1310

Good morning all! So last night I discussed priorities with my family, studied a map, and reworked our SWW day with the DP FtF package options we were lucky to get.
We will not make one show (the Visit to the Maul) but it was either skip that or drop our Jedi Mickey dinner at H&V - the family voted to eat! 

can you see if there are things I am not taking into consideration, or things that just might not happen because I have not provided enough time, etc.

For example ... do you think we can make it to H&V by 5 pm after the LMA show? Should we leave LMA early?  Should we skip it altogether?
It feels a little tight in that time frame to even make it LMA on time, but I'm not sure we will watch the whole SoTS ... DS7 may or may not be interested / can't gauge his interest level for the shows

This is Weekend 4 - Sunday, June 7.
Thanking in advance for any advice you can offer.

arrive by 7:15 am
Stormtropper Opening Show 7:45 am
Rope Drop priority = Pics and Autographs with Star Wars: Rebels Characters   
Rock N Roller Coaster standby 
_(Star Tours standby? or a second RNRC standby, perhaps)  _ 
Toy Story Midway Mania FP+    9:35 to 10:35
GET FtF CREDENTIALS    10 to 12 pm
Star Wars parade / welcome show    11 to 11:30
lunch CS anywhere    
Show: Behind the Force: Rebels    1:45 to 2:15
Tower of Terror FP+    2:10 to 3:10
Show: Stormtropper Pre-show    3:15 to 3:30
Show: Stars of the Saga    3:30 to 4 pm
Lights Motor Action    4:20 pm
Jedi Mickey Dinner     5 pm
Star Tours FP+    6:20 to 7:20 pm
shopping at Darth's Mall _(DH and DS may do StarTours again, standby)  _ 
Dessert Party    8:30 to 9:30
Star Wars Fireworks 9:30


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

Just wanted to let people know , that I just called this morning @ 8am, and was able to book the Deluxe Premium on Friday May 22, and Premium on May 24th. I was also able to book Deluxe Premium on saturday June 13th. I know that everyone who frequents this thread has already called in, but for any occassional viewers (or those like myself that didnt see the updates til 11 last night ) there IS still availability to be had - so dont give up!


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> Good morning all! So last night I discussed priorities with my family, studied a map, and reworked our SWW day with the DP FtF package options we were lucky to get.
> We will not make one show (the Visit to the Maul) but it was either skip that or drop our Jedi Mickey dinner at H&V - the family voted to eat!
> 
> can you see if there are things I am not taking into consideration, or things that just might not happen because I have not provided enough time, etc.
> 
> For example ... do you think we can make it to H&V by 5 pm after the LMA show? Should we leave LMA early?  Should we skip it altogether?
> It feels a little tight in that time frame to even make it LMA on time, but I'm not sure we will watch the whole SoTS ... DS7 may or may not be interested / can't gauge his interest level for the shows
> 
> This is Weekend 4 - Sunday, June 7.
> Thanking in advance for any advice you can offer.
> 
> arrive by 7:15 am
> Stormtropper Opening Show 7:45 am
> Rope Drop priority = Pics and Autographs with Star Wars: Rebels Characters
> Rock N Roller Coaster standby
> _(Star Tours standby? or a second RNRC standby, perhaps)  _
> Toy Story Midway Mania FP+    9:35 to 10:35
> GET FtF CREDENTIALS    10 to 12 pm
> Star Wars parade / welcome show    11 to 11:30
> lunch CS anywhere
> Show: Behind the Force: Rebels    1:45 to 2:15
> Tower of Terror FP+    2:10 to 3:10
> Show: Stormtropper Pre-show    3:15 to 3:30
> Show: Stars of the Saga    3:30 to 4 pm
> Lights Motor Action    4:20 pm
> Jedi Mickey Dinner     5 pm
> Star Tours FP+    6:20 to 7:20 pm
> shopping at Darth's Mall _(DH and DS may do StarTours again, standby)  _
> Dessert Party    8:30 to 9:30
> Star Wars Fireworks 9:30


FWIW Star Wars Rebels characters haven't been announced at all. Not sure if they will be available for meet and greet but I sure hope they are.
You'll have time to make it from LMA to H&V
If you want a second ride on ST I would do it in the morning unless you really want to go on RnRC
Everything else looks good


----------



## Delilah1310

Thanks @yulilin3! 
Good to know about LMA to H&V ... all I can remember from that show a couple years ago was walking, walking, walking up steps to sit and then walking, walking, walking down steps to get out! 
Seemed to take a while, but my memory is probably enhancing it.

Yes, I know the Rebels characters have not been announced, but we have our fingers crossed.
Our DS7 has gotten bitten by the SW Rebels bug BAD! 
He has always been a SW fan (obviously from our influence) but Rebels is the first thing that he just REALLY can't get enough of.

We'll be watching the reports from the first weeks ... and we are all using our Jedi powers at our house to influence the decision-makers into putting Ezra and Sabine into the mix this year!


----------



## disneygrandma

Last night I was thinking that we could do 2 of the deluxe prem FtF pkgs for less than half of what the VIP would cost.  So, I've now booked a 2nd day (May 30th for the DP FtF).  This way we can see part of the shows one day, and the rest on the 2nd day.  2 parades & stage shows.  Last yr during FtF, I totally missed some of the Celebrities going by in the parade, so now we'll get a 2nd chance to see what we might have missed.  2 dessert parties!  And if we don't like the fireworks view from our reserved area on the 1st night, we'll simply change spots before the fireworks start.

The CM that I had this time said that the only seats we'll have, is when we're doing the celebrity shows.  Standing only for parade & dessert party.  I didn't ask any other ?'s because I was on hold for over 10 mins just while she searched about seating for the dessert party.  Hopefully, once the DPB announces FtF, we'll be able to get consistent answers about what all is included in all 3 of the pkgs.  I still don't understand how the DP FtF can include all celebrity shows, where as the VIP is reserved seating for the 1st 2 shows, and then a FP for only a 3rd one.  We don't even know for sure if it's the 3rd or the 4th show of the day.

For right now, I'm not cancelling anything until I know all the details of the different SWW pkgs.


----------



## Bugdozer

Hi,

Thanks for all the great info!! Called just now and booked the Deluxe Premium Package for 2 adults and 1 child for May 22nd! So happy I didn't miss this.


----------



## Music City Mama

luvallprincesses said:


> Trying to make some decisions for FP+ for weekend 5 since we will not be purchasing the plans released today.  My 60 days will be this Sunday and it's kind of difficult without show times for that weekend.
> 
> Are you thinking the "regular" shows will be the same times as the other weekends and a Conversation with Frank Oz will be sometime in between?



I'm in the same boat. My FP+ window opens Saturday and I'd like the Weekend V schedule to be nailed down so I can immediately make my Frank Oz FP+. As Yuli stated below, that's what the schedule was during SWW last year when Mark Hamill had an extra/special show and Ray Park also happened to be there, so I think she's spot on for what it will look like during Weekend V this year. I just need them to release the info so I can reserve FP+ ASAP.



yulilin3 said:


> Last year when they had Mark Hamill for weekend 4 and Ray Park was also here doing his Visit to the Maul the show schedule looked like this and I believe it'll be the same times for this year weekend 5
> Behind the For (Now Rebels show) 1:30pm
> A Conversation with Mark Hamill (this year Frank Oz) 3pm
> Stars of the Saga 4:30pm
> Visit to the Maul 6:15pm
> Obi Wan and Beyond 7:45pm


----------



## Felipe4

Ugh, the Deluxe Premium was sold out for June 13th, but I got the regular Premium! I pretty much just want to do Frank Oz and SotS, but I was worried for getting Frank Oz since my Galactic Breakfast is at 9:40am and reserved seating starts going at 10 from the kiosk!

I don't know if it's been talked about yet, but I was told by my cast member that the Deluxe Premium was for ALL the shows, so if there are 4+ you get reserved seating to each one, not 3/4.


----------



## Cad0587

Where do you think the Feel the Force package will be announced first, the Disney Parks Blog?


----------



## KisstheGirl33

Booked the Premium Package for 5/17! So excited for my first SWW! Thanks so much to everyone on this board for helping tremendously with my planning.


----------



## Cluelyss

Felipe4 said:


> Ugh, the Deluxe Premium was sold out for June 13th, but I got the regular Premium! I pretty much just want to do Frank Oz and SotS, but I was worried for getting Frank Oz since my Galactic Breakfast is at 9:40am and reserved seating starts going at 10 from the kiosk!
> 
> I don't know if it's been talked about yet, but I was told by my cast member that the Deluxe Premium was for ALL the shows, so if there are 4+ you get reserved seating to each one, not 3/4.


We have a later breakfast too, and I am considering sending DH out early to pick up out credentials while the kids and I finish eating. May be another option for you?


----------



## HCinKC

lovingeire said:


> Possibly, although one of the appeals was not having to pay for snacks for the family of 5, but I know drinks will be much appreciated in the heat.  But, should circumstances be dire, I'm sure I can dig up a Mickey bar somewhere….



I totally agree that it is silly they aren't included in the price...plus, didn't they raise the price? I realize they added a show FP, but that doesn't seem like a replacement for snacks (in addition to a rate hike).



slaveone said:


> Appointments are needed for d-tech me. They may be Hard to come by for the weekends you want. By all accounts carbonite me is most accurate and storm troopers are fairly generic. Children under certain ages can only get storm troopers or little princess. I believe. The time is short like 30 minutes and FtF has no impact on it.



I have a D-Tech at 9:20 followed by DH and ODS at 9:35. ODS is 6. She asked if we each know what we want. She said he could do the Jedi, so I'm not sure if a) she was wrong or b) he meets whatever age limit or c) perhaps they removed the age limit? At any rate, Dh and I may or may not get it done. If I do change my mind, I'll ask about the age thing again when I cancel ours. I'm not sure it'd be as fun for him if his only "choice" is a Storm Trooper (that is notorious for not being accurate).


----------



## Laura C

Just called and was able to book the deluxe for Sunday 14th june in hope to have a smooth day for Frank Oz shows for DH! I was trying to ask the CM if they will change to VIP package to include all shows rather than be given a fp but she didn't quite understand what I was getting at (maybe the English accent?!) so I thought I better not ask any more questions at least being weekends 4 & 5 I can check out reviews from first couple of SWW to see if they're worth it!! Keep trying if you're told its sold out guys xx


----------



## yulilin3

Cad0587 said:


> Where do you think the Feel the Force package will be announced first, the Disney Parks Blog?


It's usually announced on the DPB. By the time they do there won't be many spots left


----------



## kmcdougan

The Sunrise Student said:


> I can not WAIT.... this is a dream come true for me too! I hope I don't cry, Hard Core Imperial Officers ranking over Stormtroopers aren't allowed



And the worst part about it is that if you do start, you are stuck, can't wipe your face until it is over. Just got to choke it back. But, I tell you, those are tears of pride and accomplishment. I realized just about a month or so ago that doing this is my childhood dream form when I was 6. Not many kids can say they grew up to live their dream, especially when it involves fantasy and make-believe. 

Ash


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I went to Obi Wan and Beyond last year and was late to the dessert party. That's because it was Mark Hamill weekend and the show had been pushed back. I won't have to worry about that this year, but those present for Frank Oz weekend might want to know it.

I was thinking about changing 5/16 to the deluxe package when I realized Obi Wan would be earlier for me this time around.


----------



## basketrn

Just booked the FtF deluxe premium package for June 12th. Now need to figure out our plan since my FP window opens up Sunday. Also will be anxiously awaiting reviews of this particular package.


----------



## Cad0587

I was able to book the Feel the Force package!!! I found something online saying they were quietly booking it and it's true! I am wondering how many people get to book the Feel the Froce package for 1 day, how big of a crowd I should expect to see in the viewing area.


----------



## Felipe4

Cluelyss said:


> We have a later breakfast too, and I am considering sending DH out early to pick up out credentials while the kids and I finish eating. May be another option for you?



I don't have kids - just me and the BF, so I'd feel bad essentially having him sit down for breakfast alone while I run off to get these. Maybe I'll call back later for the deluxe - it looks like people were able to book the deluxes on the days surrounding me after I called (but alas the 13th is the only day we can do it all since we have a dinner reservation with friends at Ohana on the 14th and the 12th is our MK day).


----------



## yulilin3

Something I just remembered from last year.
The weekend that Mark Hamill was here and did his A Conversation With show there were, obviously, a lot of people that wanted in and didn't have a fp for it.
What Disney did was that they had CM at the theater handing out standby tickets, first thing in the morning, for people interested so they didn't have to make the line for hours and hours.
So what people without a fp did:
At rope drop they went to the theater, got a standby ticket that would guarantee that they got into the show and then that person could enjoy the rest of the morning.
At showtime VIP and fp got in first and then all the people on standby with a standby ticket, and then if there were still seats, people that didn't have a standby ticket.
I think this is how Frozen Sing Along use to be at first as well @lovethattink right?
I'm not sure if it'll be the same this year but for anyone going weekend 5 without a fp for Frank Oz show there could still be a way to get in.
Also last year for the MH show they broadcast it on the Jumbotron of the old AIE, they had a large screen on Streets of America and the actual AIE theater was showing it inside as well. This year we won't have the inside of AIE but they might, again, do all the other one so people that can't go inside the Theater of the Stars could still watch the show


----------



## pbb322

Hi everyone, thanks for all the great info!  Question - we are only going to be there on Sun. June 7 could only get the Galactic breakfast at 10:35, so we have to choose between the breakfast and the parade.  We signed up yesterday for the deluxe premium FtF yesterday - what would you choose?  My 7 year old son loves the character meets so skipping breakfast will mean long lines for pics with DV and BF later in the day and missing other things probably, but we love the parade... such a hard decision!


----------



## yulilin3

Cad0587 said:


> I was able to book the Feel the Force package!!! I found something online saying they were quietly booking it and it's true! I am wondering how many people get to book the Feel the Froce package for 1 day, how big of a crowd I should expect to see in the viewing area.


last year FtF had 200 people


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for all the great info!  Question - we are only going to be there on Sun. June 7 could only get the Galactic breakfast at 10:35, so we have to choose between the breakfast and the parade.  We signed up yesterday for the deluxe premium FtF yesterday - what would you choose?  My 7 year old son loves the character meets so skipping breakfast will mean long lines for pics with DV and BF later in the day and missing other things probably, but we love the parade... such a hard decision!


first of all  that's a personal choice but I would go with the package. You can meet Darth Vader with short wait times when the park opens in the morning. Boba Fett isn't that hard to get and all the other characters are roaming around the Dark Side so they have no wait.


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> Something I just remembered from last year.
> The weekend that Mark Hamill was here and did his A Conversation With show there were, obviously, a lot of people that wanted in and didn't have a fp for it.
> What Disney did was that they had CM at the theater handing out standby tickets, first thing in the morning, for people interested so they didn't have to make the line for hours and hours.
> So what people without a fp did:
> At rope drop they went to the theater, got a standby ticket that would guarantee that they got into the show and then that person could onjoy the rest of the morning.
> At showtime VIP and fp got in first and then all the people on standby with a standby ticket, and then if there were still seats, people that didn't have a standby ticket.
> *I think this is how Frozen Sing Along use to be at first as well* @lovethattink right?
> I'm not sure if it'll be the same this year but for anyone going weekend 5 without a fp for Frank Oz show there could still be a way to get in.
> Also last year for the MH show they broadcast it on the Jumbotron of the old AIE, they had a large screen on Streets of America and the actual AIE theater was showing it inside as well. This year we won't have the inside of AIE but they might, again, do all the other one so people that can't go inside the Theater of the Stars could still watch the show


 
I can confirm this, yes FSAL did it this way in the early months.


----------



## pookadoo77

arrrr! Making FP ressies Fri. at 1am. Wonder if weekend V shows will show up... If so, I will let yall know times, etc. 

Also wondering if there will be a Visit to Maul show or not that weekend. 

If attending a Conversation with Frank Oz via FP, what time should we arrive from how Mark Hamill times last year's show. Thanks!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Ray Park is listed as a guest for Weekend V so it is most likely he will be doing Visit to the Maul that weekend.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> last year FtF had 200 people


So assuming they are keeping the number the same (or close, for dessert party purposes), we should expect smaller crowds in each of the parade viewing areas? Potentially 100/each?


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> So assuming they are keeping the number the same (or close, for dessert party purposes), we should expect smaller crowds in each of the parade viewing areas? Potentially 100/each?


not sure since it looks like each package has a separate dessert party


----------



## DixieDelights

Called for sww deluxe package on sun 6/7 and was told it's not offered that weekend.  Anyone know why?


----------



## AThrillingChase

pbb322 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for all the great info!  Question - we are only going to be there on Sun. June 7 could only get the Galactic breakfast at 10:35, so we have to choose between the breakfast and the parade.  We signed up yesterday for the deluxe premium FtF yesterday - what would you choose?  My 7 year old son loves the character meets so skipping breakfast will mean long lines for pics with DV and BF later in the day and missing other things probably, but we love the parade... such a hard decision!


 
I agree with @yulilin3, I would do the package hands down! But, keep checking! People cancel all the time, especially around the 24 hour cancellation window since they will get charged for a no-show. If you go to the restaurant board here, there is a tab for dining reservations at the top, and there is a thread where people coordinate cancellations so I bet you can snag an earlier time. That is how I got my breakfast! We are doing ours on Monday so as not to miss any of the SWW events. Have fun!


----------



## Monykalyn

DixieDelights said:


> Called for sww deluxe package on sun 6/7 and was told it's not offered that weekend.  Anyone know why?



It is available-i booked for June 6; the CM's don't always know how to look. Make sure time is at 10 am - my CM had to go through my resort reservation number and FtF popped up - have CM keep searching. I think several have booked without needing resort reservation too


----------



## yulilin3

DixieDelights said:


> Called for sww deluxe package on sun 6/7 and was told it's not offered that weekend.  Anyone know why?


call again, and have them check. Tell them to put the reservation time for 10am


----------



## Cluelyss

DixieDelights said:


> Called for sww deluxe package on sun 6/7 and was told it's not offered that weekend.  Anyone know why?


Call back, folks here have been able to reserve the package for that weekend.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

It IS offered that weekend. people have booked it. Call back. You got somebody who just couldn't find it.


----------



## AThrillingChase

BobaFettFan said:


> It is nice to see the boards calm once again now that the dppftf fury has died down.


 
Guys, I think everyone here should give themselves a pat on the back. I can't believe how much was thrown at us over a span of 4 days lol. And now to wait a month...

Also, FWIW, the first weekend I am seeing all of the show FP still available. I just changed my Sunday Obi-wan FP to SOTS in case we can't get that with our FtF premium. I saw on the blog someone said a CM confirmed for him that all FP were gone for all shows (apparently, ever lol). But that is not the case.


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> arrrr! Making FP ressies Fri. at 1am. Wonder if weekend V shows will show up... If so, I will let yall know times, etc.
> 
> Also wondering if there will be a Visit to Maul show or not that weekend.
> 
> If attending a* Conversation with Frank Oz via FP, what time should we arrive *from how Mark Hamill times last year's show. Thanks!


People with fp lined up 1 hour before the show.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

we lined up for Hamill FP about 45 -50 minutes before the show. great seats too. Lots of sun, some camaraderie in line sharing umbrellas for shade.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Guys, I think everyone here should give themselves a pat on the back. I can't believe how much was thrown at us over a span of 4 days lol. And now to wait a month...
> 
> Also, FWIW, the first weekend I am seeing all of the show* FP still available.* I just changed my Sunday Obi-wan FP to SOTS in case we can't get that with our FtF premium. I saw on the blog someone said a CM confirmed for him that all FP were gone for all shows (apparently, ever lol). But that is not the case.


This is great news. Hopefully with the packages offering shows some people will release their fp


----------



## wdhinn89

Have they ever had Hayden Christensen, Natalie Portman or Ewan McGregor at any of the conventions?


----------



## yulilin3

I really hope they do standby tickets for Frank Oz like they did for Mark Hamill. I'm sure I won't be able to find a fp 30 days out for his show and my daughter is a SW but she's a huge Muppets fan. It would be awesome to watch him live.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> I really hope they do standby tickets for Frank Oz like they did for Mark Hamill. I'm sure I won't be able to find a fp 30 days out for his show and my daughter is a SW but she's a huge Muppets fan. It would be awesome to watch him live.


I thought you got the package with all the shows?


----------



## pookadoo77

OMG!!!!
Was trying to cut down on waits. Was there a advantage to waiting that hour? I mean if we arrive say 20-30 min before with a fastpass what would be a disadvantage? You get special seat section or just guaranteed spot and sit behind standbys forming in line? TY! 
Was gonna FP Oz and get the Maul as FtF show we picked, since I figure all Oz will be gone that morning for FtF first. TY!! 
Sweating my FP selection like nobody's business, lol..


----------



## wdhinn89

DixieDelights said:


> Called for sww deluxe package on sun 6/7 and was told it's not offered that weekend.  Anyone know why?


Call back and get a different CM.  Tell them the time is 10:00 am


----------



## Tea4Alice

DixieDelights said:


> Called for sww deluxe package on sun 6/7 and was told it's not offered that weekend.  Anyone know why?



We have deluxe package booked for 6/7 .


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> OMG!!!!
> Was trying to cut down on waits. Was there a advantage to waiting that hour? I mean if we arrive say 20-30 min before with a fastpass what would be a disadvantage? You get special seat section or just guaranteed spot and sit behind standbys forming in line? TY!
> Was gonna FP Oz and get the Maul as FtF show we picked, since I figure all Oz will be gone that morning for FtF first. TY!!
> Sweating my FP selection like nobody's business, lol..


Don't panic. No disadvantage to get there 30 minutes before. Like I've said that theater doesn't have a bad view seat in it. Other than the bleachers in the back you'll get a good seat. People just love being centered with the stage I guess.


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> I really hope they do standby tickets for Frank Oz like they did for Mark Hamill. I'm sure I won't be able to find a fp 30 days out for his show and my daughter is a SW but she's a huge Muppets fan. It would be awesome to watch him live.



Didnt you get a FtF?

If not someone SERIOUSLY has to open a GOFUNDME acct for yall, lol. No seriously....


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> I thought you got the package with all the shows?


I got the package for the first Saturday. I have friends marching that day and want a good view and also SotS with McDiarmid was a big draw. Also it tends to get rainier as the weekends progress so that's why I chose the first weekend to do the package


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Didnt you get a FtF?
> 
> If not someone SERIOUSLY has to open a GOFUNDME acct for yall, lol. No seriously....


no, seriously don't even!! I got the package for the first weekend, read above why


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> I got the package for the first Saturday. I have friends marching that day and want a good view and also SotS with McDiarmid was a big draw. Also it tends to get rainier as the weekends progress so that's why I chose the first weekend to do the package



Ok, anyone up for a GoFundMe for Yulilin plus 1 for the last weekend Sat or Sun??!!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Ok, anyone up for a GoFundMe for Yulilin plus 1 for the last weekend Sat or Sun??!!


you guys have been too generous with your kind words and all. Don't worry about it, I'll find a way in


----------



## emelee1053

I find all of this very confusing. Not enough information and what there is is scattered over several sites. I was trying to come up with a schedule for our primary day at SWW and this is what I have so far. Any comments, suggestions, etc., would be greatly appreciated. SW stuff is priority as we will be there for 6 nights and can do the regular stuff anytime.

7:15 arrive at DHS (from BLT we would have to take the very first bus - will it get there in time or do I need a cab?)
7:30 Storm Troopers pre-show
8:00 park opening
10:00 sign in for Premium FtF package
11:00 watch Parade from FtF reserved spot (anyone know where this is? I booked the Premium package if that makes a difference)
1:00  arrive at theatre for 1:45 Rebel show (only one 1 care about as I have FP+ for the other two on different days)
(3:00 GMR FP+)
3:30 Stars of the Saga we have a FP for this Friday but if it's good, he may want to go again)
(4:00 LMA FP+)
5:40 Star Tours FP+
(7:00 Obi-Wan and beyond  - we have a FP+ for Saturday so will stick with that)
7:00 arrive at H&V for 7:30 dinner (not sure how long this lasts to meet all the characters)
8:15 (or whatevertime dinner is done - ) Dessert party
9:30 Fireworks preshow
9:45 Fireworks
Questions: 
1) Is there a map for 2015 SWW stuff that I can download? Seems like they moved a bunch of stuff from last time and I get lost easily)
2) Does someone have a good specific description of what is included in the FtFPremium package? A lot of info is assuming we know what stuff means...
2) If I read it correctly, we get no-wait admission to Darth Mall. When should we do that, if he does not already have his stuff that he wants to buy?


----------



## Felipe4

I was told when I tried to upgrade to Deluxe Premium package that Frank Oz would _not_ be a FP option. I think I'm calling BS on this. (Deluxe was still not available when I called back, btw. Was told to keep trying periodically in case someone cancels.)

If I have a FP, I really don't see a point in lining up more than 15-20 minutes beforehand. I mean, you have a section reserved for you and you'll be able to see everything so, I guess I just don't see the point in sitting dead center to watch someone talk. Assuming there will be a mic so people can hear farther back. 

But MAN am I excited about June 13th now!! The BF will have every Star Wars experience he can: Galactic Breakfast, Parade from Feel the Force section, one or two of the shows, DTechMe, Jedi Mickey Dinner, Dessert Party Fireworks, Fantasmic. I'm pretty sure this day is costing me $500+. This is fine because I just got a check in the mail from my car insurance refunding me the $500 deductible from when a biker ran into the side of my car last year! Woooo!


----------



## emelee1053

AThrillingChase said:


> Guys, I think everyone here should give themselves a pat on the back. I can't believe how much was thrown at us over a span of 4 days lol. And now to wait a month...
> 
> Also, FWIW, the first weekend I am seeing all of the show FP still available. I just changed my Sunday Obi-wan FP to SOTS in case we can't get that with our FtF premium. I saw on the blog someone said a CM confirmed for him that all FP were gone for all shows (apparently, ever lol). But that is not the case.


I've been trying to get the Rebel show for any day of the first weekend, and nothing is available. Am I doing something wrong? I even had a CM check and was told it was full...


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> I was told when I tried to upgrade to Deluxe Premium package that Frank Oz would _not_ be a FP option. I think I'm calling BS on this. (Deluxe was still not available when I called back, btw. Was told to keep trying periodically in case someone cancels.)
> 
> If I have a FP, I really don't see a point in lining up more than 15-20 minutes beforehand. I mean, you have a section reserved for you and you'll be able to see everything so, I guess I just don't see the point in sitting dead center to watch someone talk. Assuming there will be a mic so people can hear farther back.
> 
> But MAN am I excited about June 13th now!! The BF will have every Star Wars experience he can: Galactic Breakfast, Parade from Feel the Force section, one or two of the shows, DTechMe, Jedi Mickey Dinner, Dessert Party Fireworks, Fantasmic. I'm pretty sure this day is costing me $500+. This is fine because I just got a check in the mail from my car insurance refunding me thge $500 deductible from when a biker ran into the side of my car last year! Woooo!


He's going to love it!!!


----------



## yulilin3

emelee1053 said:


> I've been trying to get the Rebel show for any day of the first weekend, and nothing is available. Am I doing something wrong? I even had a CM check and was told it was full...


do you have something already booked on Tier 1?? or is any other fp conflicting with the times of the show?


----------



## cinder-ellah

Can anyone tell me about "Trading with Jawas" ?


----------



## yulilin3

emelee1053 said:


> I find all of this very confusing. Not enough information and what there is is scattered over several sites. I was trying to come up with a schedule for our primary day at SWW and this is what I have so far. Any comments, suggestions, etc., would be greatly appreciated. SW stuff is priority as we will be there for 6 nights and can do the regular stuff anytime.
> 
> 7:15 arrive at DHS (from BLT we would have to take the very first bus - will it get there in time or do I need a cab?)
> 7:30 Storm Troopers pre-show
> 8:00 park opening
> 10:00 sign in for Premium FtF package
> 11:00 watch Parade from FtF reserved spot (anyone know where this is? I booked the Premium package if that makes a difference)
> 1:00  arrive at theatre for 1:45 Rebel show (only one 1 care about as I have FP+ for the other two on different days)
> (3:00 GMR FP+)
> 3:30 Stars of the Saga we have a FP for this Friday but if it's good, he may want to go again)
> (4:00 LMA FP+)
> 5:40 Star Tours FP+
> (7:00 Obi-Wan and beyond  - we have a FP+ for Saturday so will stick with that)
> 7:00 arrive at H&V for 7:30 dinner (not sure how long this lasts to meet all the characters)
> 8:15 (or whatevertime dinner is done - ) Dessert party
> 9:30 Fireworks preshow
> 9:45 Fireworks
> Questions:
> 1) Is there a map for 2015 SWW stuff that I can download? Seems like they moved a bunch of stuff from last time and I get lost easily)
> 2) Does someone have a good specific description of what is included in the FtFPremium package? A lot of info is assuming we know what stuff means...
> 2) If I read it correctly, we get no-wait admission to Darth Mall. When should we do that, if he does not already have his stuff that he wants to buy?


check with front desk at what time the first bus comes or take a cab
Ftf Premium package is on the left side facing GMR and the event stage. You get your credentials close to Min and Bills.
3pm GMR fp is not going to help you if you are doing SotS. Remember the pre show starts at 3:15pm it is really good.
It'll probably take you about 15 minutes to walk from Theater of the Stars to LMA
Obi Wan and Beyond is about 30 minutes, sometimes it runs a bit longer so not sure if you'll make it to H&V in time. The dinner lasts about an hour
SWW maps are not released until maybe the week before the first weekend
The Darth's Mall direct access is only for people with the Deluxe Premium. Read the first post for info on both packages. We still have to get official word on them though, so some details might change


----------



## jennab113

emelee1053 said:


> I've been trying to get the Rebel show for any day of the first weekend, and nothing is available. Am I doing something wrong? I even had a CM check and was told it was full...





yulilin3 said:


> do you have something already booked on Tier 1?? or is any other fp conflicting with the times of the show?


 I just tried to change my T1 to Rebels and it shows up, but I can't select it.  I also can't select the JAT show.  I already have SOTS.  I know my other FPs don't conflict because they are both pre-parade.  The system also seemed a little wonky though, so there could be something going on.


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> Can anyone tell me about "Trading with Jawas" ?


you bring little trinkets. Jawas like shiny stuff, so glow sticks, plastic jewelry, trading cards, anything really that is small and inexpensive. You approach them and ask if they want to trade. You show them what you get, they'll get it and dig into their own bags and they give you something


----------



## MakiraMarlena

with a fastpass for a show you MUST arrive before the end of the fastpass window. If your window closes at 3 and you show up at 3 and 20 seconds they will send you to the standby line.


----------



## yulilin3

There was a whole controversy last year, first weekend.
They let people from standby in at the same time as fp. The problem was that, since it was fp people had to touch their mb or cards and that took longer. So standby got better seats at Premiere. They fixed that the following weekends but still, they gave about 10 minutes for fp to start coming in before having standby start coming in.
Now in this new theater they will probably have an area reserved for fp and separated from standby, at least that's how they load the regular Beauty and the Beast show.
I would line up 30 minutes before the show if I had a fp.


----------



## Cad0587

Does anyone know where I can read about someone's first hand experience with the Feel the Force package from last year or anyone on here who can attest to it? I just hope they don't allow TOO many people to book it and therefore in the "VIP seating area" you're still fighting for a seat/place to stand.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> It's usually announced on the DPB. By the time they do there won't be many spots left



Sounds like the SW meals when they announced them last year it was too little too late, the public could barely get in on them.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I did it last year but I wasn't all that interested in seeing the parade so stood closer to the stage. It was to get photos of Mark Hamill really. I was standing where they get out of the car to go up to the stage so I got lots of pictures of him. However, trying to get photos of everybody on the stage was a disaster. And yes, I had a friend with me and we got in line before 10 and waited in that area an hour before the parade - sitting on the ground (there were no chairs and you stood up before the parade started). There was a woman behind us who complained the whole time that she had to stand in a line. Other entertainment was guests walking by who decided that they could just lift the rope, go under it and stand in front of those who had paid for the privilege. If the CMs weren't watching the guests set them straight.

If it works the same way this year you must be in line early if you want to stand at the rope with nobody standing in front of you.

And they gave us a package with autographed pictures from the celebrities (Mark Hamill excluded).

Loved the dessert party but I can't talk about how it was supposed to go, because it rained and the party got moved to Disney Jr. Which was a lot of fun. I hope it gets moved to Disney Jr. again.


----------



## Felipe4

yulilin3 said:


> He's going to love it!!!



HE BETTER LOVE IT. 

I'm not even a Star Wars fan (I know, this is sacrilege), but _I'm_ super psyched. I mean, I know about Star Wars - I've seen all the Star Wars movies (I'll admit I only saw Ep II & III because Hayden Christensen was shirtless and have not seen them since). I can keep up with the lingo. Heck, the theater company I started is putting up a reading of _William Shakespeare's Star Wars: Verily a New Hope _on May 4th (I'm playing Dodonna, a Jawa, and Porkins - the BF is Luke!) and we're having a fight director do a Jedi workshop this weekend as a fundraiser. But I have not seen Clone Wars, Rebels, or read any of the books nor has the BF - he only likes the original 3 movies and that's it. That said he's beyond excited for Ep VII!


----------



## Arich01

I know this is a little OT or mentioned before, but check out what they are going to do on the SW Cruise! http://disneycastawaymagazine.com/ecompass.php?device=desktop  Just got this in my email!


----------



## yulilin3

Cad0587 said:


> Does anyone know where I can read about someone's first hand experience with the Feel the Force package from last year or anyone on here who can attest to it? I just hope they don't allow TOO many people to book it and therefore in the "VIP seating area" you're still fighting for a seat/place to stand.


I'll give you my impressions and then link some other reviews:
First Disney tells you to check in at 10 for the parade I would be there by 9:30am if you want a front row view. Last year they had issues for the first weekend (hence why I call it guinea pig weekend) but then they had all the kids sit down in the front and the parents could sit or stand behind them, that way the kids got a good view. It's not packed but it can go back 2 and sometimes 3 rows of people behind The spot is good to watch the stage, as the character come up to the stage and good for the parade, it stays mostly shaded, so that's a plus.
The fireworks/dessert party was my favorite part. There's no need to line up before 8:30 unless you want a table all by yourself. The thing I liked most about it was the chill atmosphere, we came and went from our table, no seats just high bar tables (we shared with a guy that was by himself) got desserts, drinks, listened to the Galacitc dance party by DJ Lobot. The fireworks viewing wasn't the best but if you moved toward the right of the reserved area you could see them fine. This year the hat won't be there so that will help alot.
Just my opinion
http://www.doctordisney.com/2014/05...the-force-premium-package-star-wars-weekends/
http://www.mousesteps.com/dining-ma...essert-party-event-at-star-wars-weekends-2014


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> HE BETTER LOVE IT.
> 
> *I'm not even a Star Wars fan* (I know, this is sacrilege), but _I'm_ super psyched. I mean, I know about Star Wars - I've seen all the Star Wars movies (I'll admit I only saw Ep II & III because Hayden Christensen was shirtless and have not seen them since). I can keep up with the lingo. Heck, the theater company I started is putting up a reading of _William Shakespeare's Star Wars: Verily a New Hope _on May 4th (I'm playing Dodonna, a Jawa, and Porkins - the BF is Luke!) and we're having a fight director do a Jedi workshop this weekend as a fundraiser. But I have not seen Clone Wars, Rebels, or read any of the books nor has the BF - he only likes the original 3 movies and that's it. That said he's beyond excited for Ep VII!


Wait...WHAT!!!!


----------



## lvstitch

Just pre-ordered Star Wars: A New Hope on Itunes


----------



## Cluelyss

I know it's not "Disney Official" but the word is out. No new/different info than what we knew yesterday (actually, it's even more vague!)

http://*******************.com/feel-force-premium-packages/


----------



## AThrillingChase

emelee1053 said:


> I've been trying to get the Rebel show for any day of the first weekend, and nothing is available. Am I doing something wrong? I even had a CM check and was told it was full...


 
Hmm, are you sure nothing is conflicting? The return time for the FP will not be at show start, it is something like 20 minutes beforehand. I have Friday and Sunday as SWW days and I had choices of all shows just last night when I changed it, for both days.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Something I just remembered from last year.
> The weekend that Mark Hamill was here and did his A Conversation With show there were, obviously, a lot of people that wanted in and didn't have a fp for it.
> What Disney did was that they had CM at the theater handing out standby tickets, first thing in the morning, for people interested so they didn't have to make the line for hours and hours.
> So what people without a fp did:
> At rope drop they went to the theater, got a standby ticket that would guarantee that they got into the show and then that person could enjoy the rest of the morning.
> At showtime VIP and fp got in first and then all the people on standby with a standby ticket, and then if there were still seats, people that didn't have a standby ticket.
> I think this is how Frozen Sing Along use to be at first as well @lovethattink right?
> I'm not sure if it'll be the same this year but for anyone going weekend 5 without a fp for Frank Oz show there could still be a way to get in.
> Also last year for the MH show they broadcast it on the Jumbotron of the old AIE, they had a large screen on Streets of America and the actual AIE theater was showing it inside as well. This year we won't have the inside of AIE but they might, again, do all the other one so people that can't go inside the Theater of the Stars could still watch the show



Yes. You couldn't get in the show without a ticket or FP. They also showed it in A&E and on the jumbotrons


----------



## yulilin3

Premium packages live on the Disney site
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/feel-the-force-premium-packages/


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> Day 1 is pretty packed. SotS try and get there as early as you can. It'll be busy



Day 1 is packed but if we miss anything (except the 7pm show) we can catch it up on Day 2.

I'm not sure that we really need a full 2 1/2 hours for lunch break but I wanted to be able to relax out of the heat without being rushed. We could cut it short. Or I could move SotS to the last day. Though if it got rained out or something that would suck.

How much time would you recommend to guarantee a seat (any seat) for SotS on the 15th?


----------



## lvstitch

yulilin3 said:


> Premium packages live on the Disney site
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/feel-the-force-premium-packages/


Server is Busy


----------



## yulilin3

So it looks like the info we have is pretty much on point. Only beverages no ice cream for the parade for either package. No seating for the dessert party for either package. And the Deluxe Premium will include all the shows that are available that day.


----------



## Tltorrez

Dave Tis said:


> Yullilin, you do a greatjob of keeping us informed, but as you said we gotta wait until official announcement , so im hoping that snacks will be included in deluxe package (wishfull thinking on my part).
> 
> For those DIS members going on may 22nd, will be great to see you all there.. Is there a special hand shake/wave/sign that we have?



I was thinking about making a 2015 SWW LGMH. I know most people don't use them anymore since Home Depot stopped carrying the paint chips. But I've made my own before and I'd be willing to make one and share if people are interested.


----------



## yulilin3

lvstitch said:


> Server is Busy


let me copy paste. I have it open


----------



## yulilin3

*Rule your Star Wars Weekends with a Feel the Force Premium Package, or leap into lightspeed with a Feel the Force Deluxe Premium Package at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. *





*Claim Your Place in Hyperspace*
Watch the _Star Wars_ Weekends celebrity motorcade and fireworks from a reserved viewing area with refreshments.

Avoid the droids and ace the race with a Feel the Force Premium Package—or better yet, a Feel the Force Deluxe Premium Package. These event packages are available every Friday, Saturday and Sunday during _Star Wars_Weekends—from May 15 to June 14, 2015—only at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.

*A Galaxy of Benefits *
Sit back and enjoy refreshments in a reserved viewing area for the Legends of the Force: Celebrity_ Star Wars_Motorcade. Enjoy reserved seating for Celebrity Talk Shows in Theater of the Stars, plus a reserved viewing location with a _Star Wars_-themed dessert party for the amazing Symphony in the Stars fireworks and more!

Show Less





*Feel the Force Premium Package*
The Force is stronger with a Feel the Force Premium Package during _Star Wars_ Weekends at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. This out-of-this-world event package includes: 


A reserved viewing area with soft drinks and water for the Legends of the Force: _Star Wars_Celebrity Motorcade.
Reserved seating for one of the Celebrity Talk Shows in Theater of the Stars at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Show time will be selected at check-in. There are a limited amount of seats per show and times are distributed on a first-come, first-served basis.
A reserved viewing location for the nightly Symphony in the Stars fireworks show, paired with…
A _Star Wars_-themed dessert party with specialty alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages. 
Guests can purchase Feel the Force Premium Packages for $69 per adult or $39 for children ages 3 to 9 (tax and gratuity included). Be sure to purchase in advance—ticket quantities are limited! Check availability now.

Guest check-in for Feel the Force Premium Package ticket holders starts at 10:00 AM at Min and Bill’s Dockside Diner, located on Echo Lake in Disney's Hollywood Studios.

Show Less





*Feel the Force Deluxe Premium Package*
Expand your universe of choices by calling (407) 939-3463 to upgrade to a Feel the Force Deluxe Premium Package. The Deluxe package includes all the benefits of the standard package, and more: 


A reserved viewing area with soft drinks and water for Legends of the Force: _Star Wars_Celebrity Motorcade at the front of the park at the parade start, with the opportunity to follow the motorcade down Hollywood Boulevard!
Reserved seating for ALL of the Celebrity Talk Shows in Theater of the Stars on the day of the package!
A reserved viewing location for the Symphony in the Stars fireworks and _Star Wars_-themed dessert party with specialty alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages.
Priority access to mega-popular Darth’s Mall, the _Star Wars_ merchandise mecca (in a new location across from Studio Catering Co.) throughout the day of the package, plus…
Your own commemorative lanyard and credential to honor the special day.
The Feel the Force Deluxe Premium Package can be purchased for $99 per adult or $64 for children ages 3 to 9 (tax and gratuity included). Deluxe tickets can be purchased by calling (407) 939-3463 only—online booking is not available for Deluxe tickets. Be sure to purchase your Deluxe package in advance—ticket quantities are limited!

Guest check-in for Deluxe ticket holders is next to the MyMagic+ service center located at the front of the park, starting at 10:00 AM. For the Deluxe Premium Package, the viewing location for the motorcade is at the front of the park at the parade start with the opportunity to follow the motorcade down Hollywood Blvd.

Guest check-in for the fireworks and for the dessert party is located across from the Brown Derby entrance on Hollywood Boulevard in Disney’s Hollywood Studios. The fireworks viewing location and dessert party is at the hub of Disney’s Hollywood Studios—on the right side approaching the Great Movie ride.

Show Less





*Know Before You Go*
Read these important details about the Feel the Force event packages available during _Star Wars_ Weekends.

*Event Times, Dates & Locations*


*Feel the Force Premium Packages* are available every Friday, Saturday and Sunday during _Star Wars _Weekends—May 15 through June 14, 2015—at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
*Legends of the Force: Star Wars Celebrity Motorcade *experience takes place from 10:30 AM to 11:30 AM, with the motorcade starting at 11:00 AM.
*Star Wars-Themed Dessert Party* starts at 8:45 PM each evening.
*Symphony in the Stars Fireworks* begin at 9:45 PM on the first weekend (May 15 – 17, 2015) and at 9:30 PM on all remaining weekends (May 22 – 24, May 29 – 31, June 5 – 7, June 12 – 14, 2015).
*More Important Details*


Admission to Disney’s Hollywood Studios is required to attend _Star Wars _Weekends, and is not included the cost of the Feel the Force Premium packages.
Guests can purchase both Premium and Premium Deluxe Feel the Force packages by calling (407) 939-3463. Guests under 18 years of age need parent or guardian permission to call. Please note that online booking is available for Premium packages only.
Upon check-in, Guests will receive a credential for identification that will allow access to all package experiences. Credential identification is non-transferrable and will not be replaced if lost or stolen.
Tickets should be paid in full at the point of booking. Guests are encouraged to keep their confirmation, which can be shown at the event location for access.
Seating (and special seating requests) are not available for the outdoors motorcade and fireworks events. However, wheelchairs and ECVs can be accommodated.
In the event of inclement weather, the motorcade and fireworks events are subject to change or cancel without notice. However, the dessert party may be moved to an alternate indoor location—please proceed to the original event location to be directed to the alternate location.
The fireworks dessert party includes specialty beverages with an alcoholic option. Guests must be 21 years of age or older to consume alcoholic beverages, and a valid form of government identification will be required to verify age.
Feel the Force events may not be combined with any other discounts or promotions, including Disney dining plan.
Availability is limited for some events, which may be cancelled at any time. Entertainment is also subject to change or cancellation without notice.
Check the weekend event map for up-to-the-minute information about entertainment and appearances.


----------



## dpswift

yulilin3 said:


> Premium packages live on the Disney site
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/feel-the-force-premium-packages/



Seems there are many days open


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Day 1 is packed but if we miss anything (except the 7pm show) we can catch it up on Day 2.
> 
> I'm not sure that we really need a full 2 1/2 hours for lunch break but I wanted to be able to relax out of the heat without being rushed. We could cut it short. Or I could move SotS to the last day. Though if it got rained out or something that would suck.
> 
> How much time would you recommend to guarantee a seat (any seat) for SotS on the 15th?


without fp an hour with fp 30 minutes, at least


----------



## Candleshoe

Darn! I was hoping by the time they got it ready for Prime Time they'd have renamed the two FtF's so that they both didn't have the word 'Premium' in them!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> So it looks like the info we have is pretty much on point. Only beverages no ice cream for the parade for either package. No seating for the dessert party for either package. And the Deluxe Premium will include all the shows that are available that day.




No seating for the Deluxe package either? Wow.... I plan to add a full report to my trip report on the differences of the packages since we are doing both flavors.


----------



## Tltorrez

slaveone said:


> This thread makes me feel less awkward about my sww flow sheets.



You have flow diagrams?


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> So it looks like the info we have is pretty much on point. Only beverages no ice cream for the parade for either package. No seating for the dessert party for either package. And the Deluxe Premium will include all the shows that are available that day.


I wish it gave more details on the Premium plan for the parade and fireworks viewing areas like it does for the Deluxe plan


----------



## Artax

yulilin3 said:


> I'll give you my impressions and then link some other reviews:
> First Disney tells you to check in at 10 for the parade I would be there by 9:30am if you want a front row view. Last year they had issues for the first weekend (hence why I call it guinea pig weekend) but then they had all the kids sit down in the front and the parents could sit or stand behind them, that way the kids got a good view. It's not packed but it can go back 2 and sometimes 3 rows of people behind The spot is good to watch the stage, as the character come up to the stage and good for the parade, it stays mostly shaded, so that's a plus.
> The fireworks/dessert party was my favorite part. There's no need to line up before 8:30 unless you want a table all by yourself. The thing I liked most about it was the chill atmosphere, we came and went from our table, no seats just high bar tables (we shared with a guy that was by himself) got desserts, drinks, listened to the Galacitc dance party by DJ Lobot. The fireworks viewing wasn't the best but if you moved toward the right of the reserved area you could see them fine. This year the hat won't be there so that will help alot.
> Just my opinion
> http://www.doctordisney.com/2014/05...the-force-premium-package-star-wars-weekends/
> http://www.mousesteps.com/dining-ma...essert-party-event-at-star-wars-weekends-2014



thanks for the first hand review. Let me ask this, were strollers allowed into either area? parade viewing or desert party area?


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> I wish it gave more details on the Premium plan for the parade and fireworks viewing areas like it does for the Deluxe plan


The premium will be basically the same as last years FtF. To the left of the plaza. Read the reviews and see the pics that I posted on the previous page



Artax said:


> thanks for the first hand review. Let me ask this, were strollers allowed into either area? parade viewing or desert party area?


Strollers were allowed last year


----------



## Candleshoe

*A Galaxy of Benefits * 
Sit back and enjoy refreshments in a reserved viewing area for the Legends of the Force: Celebrity_ Star Wars _Motorcade.

I hope they're not meaning sit back on the ground!


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> without fp an hour with fp 30 minutes, at least



Ok, I should be good then. We're leaving for lunch after the parade and plan to be back by 2pm.

Of course, I'll be stalking MDE for the FPs.

Thanks.


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> you bring little trinkets. Jawas like shiny stuff, so glow sticks, plastic jewelry, trading cards, anything really that is small and inexpensive. You approach them and ask if they want to trade. You show them what you get, they'll get it and dig into their own bags and they give you something


That's really cool!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Seeing it in black & white...the Premium package seems less and less worth it.  For $216 (for my family of 4) I get a _chance_ to get a decent spot for the motorcade (if I'm willing to wait an hour for it), and a _chance_ to get a seat for the one show I want to see, and a dessert party if the kids make it that late.  Eh.  I think I'm going to cancel and take a chance with the standby line for SotS.


----------



## yulilin3

FIRST POST IS UPDATED WITH THE CORRECT INFO ANNOUNCED BY DISNEY FOR BOTH PREMIUM PACKAGES


----------



## Arich01

Also states that the Deluxe gets lanyards, but Premium does not, fwiw


----------



## Candleshoe

I went ahead and purchased Deluxe for my in-laws.  I hope we're at the same Dessert Party.


----------



## emelee1053

yulilin3 said:


> check with front desk at what time the first bus comes or take a cab
> Ftf Premium package is on the left side facing GMR and the event stage. You get your credentials close to Min and Bills.
> 3pm GMR fp is not going to help you if you are doing SotS. Remember the pre show starts at 3:15pm it is really good.
> It'll probably take you about 15 minutes to walk from Theater of the Stars to LMA
> Obi Wan and Beyond is about 30 minutes, sometimes it runs a bit longer so not sure if you'll make it to H&V in time. The dinner lasts about an hour
> SWW maps are not released until maybe the week before the first weekend
> The Darth's Mall direct access is only for people with the Deluxe Premium. Read the first post for info on both packages. We still have to get official word on them though, so some details might change


Thanks. So much to keep track of - I'm making notes on where to find my notes... I'll check back for the map closer to the dates. DS34 wants no part of planning but enjoys when things go well. I'll make sure I allow time for the pre-show. Arriving 1/2 hour early should be enough, right? When I'm feeling insecure about planning, the more info I get the better. Thanks!


----------



## Felipe4

Wish you could reserve the Deluxe via the website! I'm sure the people at the phone company are going to be like - *** is 407-939-3463 that is called 5x a day?? Also, way stealthier to stalk at work in a tab instead of constantly going in a conference room once I get a live person on my cell.


----------



## emelee1053

Arich01 said:


> Also states that the Deluxe gets lanyards, but Premium does not, fwiw


The upper level is waaay beyond my means. Oh, well...


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Seeing it in black & white...the Premium package seems less and less worth it.  For $216 (for my family of 4) I get a _chance_ to get a decent spot for the motorcade (if I'm willing to wait an hour for it), and a _chance_ to get a seat for the one show I want to see, and a dessert party if the kids make it that late.  Eh.  I think I'm going to cancel and take a chance with the standby line for SotS.


it really depends on your family. To be honest the parade viewing is a good one, especially keeping in mind that to get a good spot you have to wait two hours. The dessert party is really fun and also great spot for the show on stage and then a good spot for fireworks. But if your kids won't make until the end then it's not worth it


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

Can you believe that I went home and rolled out the surprise that I booked a Premium package for the 7 of us and the collective reaction was "meh".

They'd rather keep that day as open the way we originally had it.  It's our last day and they don't want to be beholden to a crowded DHS all day and they don't associate Star Wars with Disney really. 

sighhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lvstitch

So I guess my question still is, are these viewing areas shared with the VIP Tour or does the tour offer "upgraded" viewing areas.  Just trying to figure out how they are justifying $300 more.


----------



## yulilin3

lvstitch said:


> So I guess my question still is, are these viewing areas shared with the VIP Tour or does the tour offer "upgraded" viewing areas.  Just trying to figure out how they are justifying $300 more.


I'm sure that the Deluxe Premium will share the same viewing location for the fireworks. Not sure about the actual dessert party. You should call VIP and ask them directly.
The dessert party might be inside Brown Derby (they have a second level for private parties)


----------



## lvstitch

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sure that the Deluxe Premium will share the same viewing location for the fireworks. Not sure about the actual dessert party. You should call VIP and ask them directly.
> The dessert party might be inside Brown Derby (they have a second level for private parties)


I did, they weren't sure.


----------



## emelee1053

jennab113 said:


> I just tried to change my T1 to Rebels and it shows up, but I can't select it.  I also can't select the JAT show.  I already have SOTS.  I know my other FPs don't conflict because they are both pre-parade.  The system also seemed a little wonky though, so there could be something going on.


I just went back in and got the Rebel show. Thanks. I think I had a time conflict or something.


----------



## disneydreamin23

So I just booked the DP FTF for June 6th. The problem is our Galactic Breakfast is for 9:45  I know we don't know for sure how many people are in the parade viewing area but would we still be allowed entry at 10:45? We'll just get the drinks and snacks if offered.

Also, unrelated but I just got these in the mail! My magic band skins.  No Star Wars because I want to buy one there so it'll make sound effects


----------



## yulilin3

lvstitch said:


> I did, they weren't sure.


wow!! I would call them and ask for a definite, maybe they can call you later. You can tell them that you are considering changing the package


----------



## emelee1053

lvstitch said:


> I did, they weren't sure.


I find it frustrating when we have to plan so far in advance.. and they aren't prepared for it with adequate information.


----------



## yulilin3

disneydreamin23 said:


> So I just booked the DP FTF for June 6th. The problem is our Galactic Breakfast is for 9:45  I know we don't know for sure how many people are in the parade viewing area but would we still be allowed entry at 10:45? We'll just get the drinks and snacks if offered.
> 
> Also, unrelated but I just got these in the mail! My magic band skins.  No Star Wars because I want to buy one there so it'll make sound effects


you'll be allowed inside the area all the way until 11:30am (when the parade is over). MB are cute. I love Fantasmic!


----------



## Candleshoe

disneydreamin23 said:


> So I just booked the DP FTF for June 6th. The problem is our Galactic Breakfast is for 9:45  I know we don't know for sure how many people are in the parade viewing area but would we still be allowed entry at 10:45? We'll just get the drinks and snacks if offered.
> 
> Also, unrelated but I just got these in the mail! My magic band skins.  No Star Wars because I want to buy one there so it'll make sound effects


Who did you order these from?


----------



## Cluelyss

We have a 9:20 ADR so I am sweating the same thing  I'm sure we will still be allowed access up until the parade is complete, but may not end up with a "premium" view. 


disneydreamin23 said:


> So I just booked the DP FTF for June 6th. The problem is our Galactic Breakfast is for 9:45  I know we don't know for sure how many people are in the parade viewing area but would we still be allowed entry at 10:45? We'll just get the drinks and snacks if offered.
> 
> Also, unrelated but I just got these in the mail! My magic band skins.  No Star Wars because I want to buy one there so it'll make sound effects


----------



## CinderElsa

A friend who will also be there 5/15 wanted to bump up to Deluxe and it is sold out for that date. Regular FtF still available.


----------



## wdwalice

disneydreamin23 said:


> So I just booked the DP FTF for June 6th. The problem is our Galactic Breakfast is for 9:45  I know we don't know for sure how many people are in the parade viewing area but would we still be allowed entry at 10:45? We'll just get the drinks and snacks if offered.
> 
> Also, unrelated but I just got these in the mail! My magic band skins.  No Star Wars because I want to buy one there so it'll make sound effects


Awesome!  I wanted to customize ours as well.  But, like you, we decided to wait and buy a special SW band.  Fingers crossed we all get one!


----------



## disneydreamin23

yulilin3 said:


> you'll be allowed inside the area all the way until 11:30am (when the parade is over). MB are cute. I love Fantasmic!


Thanks for the quick reply and everything else, Yulilin!  Fantasmic is my son's favorite nighttime activity.  On his first trip 3 years ago, we never even made it to Wishes because we were at Fantasmic every night!



Candleshoe said:


> Who did you order these from?


Magicyourband.  I had to edit the image and then upload it. It was pretty easy.


----------



## ethanwa

I know it's been said before, but it really sucks that there are no snacks at the parade this year, even for the $99 package. Last year we got unlimited Mickey bars! The kids loved it.

My guess is that they will have them, but we'll all have to pay.


----------



## yulilin3

disneydreamin23 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply and everything else, Yulilin!  Fantasmic is my son's favorite nighttime activity.  On his first trip 3 years ago, we never even made it to Wishes because we were at Fantasmic every night!


I'm one of the crazy people that sit all the wy down and I don't care that I get wet. I just love it


----------



## jtowntoflorida

yulilin3 said:


> it really depends on your family. To be honest the parade viewing is a good one, especially keeping in mind that to get a good spot you have to wait two hours. The dessert party is really fun and also great spot for the show on stage and then a good spot for fireworks. But if your kids won't make until the end then it's not worth it


 
I'm going off our experience with Frozen Summer Fun regarding the parade.  The premium area was pretty crowded by the time we checked in, and once everyone stood up, our kids had a hard time seeing.    Plus, our flight doesn't get in until 11:30 the night before, which means we likely won't be to the resort and in to bed until close to 1:30 a.m.  There is no way those kids are going to make it to the fireworks after being up that late the night before...and we want to for sure hit RD on Saturday since it will be our only full SWW day.  We have the H&V dinner on Friday and there will be plenty of special desserts there for them, and a late Sci Fi breakfast Saturday, so there is plenty of special stuff already booked.

I am excited for all of you who it works better for, though!  Can't wait to see what we'll be missing!


----------



## yulilin3

ethanwa said:


> I know it's been said before, but it really sucks that there are no snacks at the parade this year, even for the $99 package. Last year we got unlimited Mickey bars! The kids loved it.
> 
> My guess is that they will have them, but we'll all have to pay.


I agree. It seems odd that they're taking that away. TBH I don't think it's a money thing. Maybe it just got to messy, not sure.


----------



## Cad0587

yulilin3 said:


> I'll give you my impressions and then link some other reviews:
> First Disney tells you to check in at 10 for the parade I would be there by 9:30am if you want a front row view. Last year they had issues for the first weekend (hence why I call it guinea pig weekend) but then they had all the kids sit down in the front and the parents could sit or stand behind them, that way the kids got a good view. It's not packed but it can go back 2 and sometimes 3 rows of people behind The spot is good to watch the stage, as the character come up to the stage and good for the parade, it stays mostly shaded, so that's a plus.
> The fireworks/dessert party was my favorite part. There's no need to line up before 8:30 unless you want a table all by yourself. The thing I liked most about it was the chill atmosphere, we came and went from our table, no seats just high bar tables (we shared with a guy that was by himself) got desserts, drinks, listened to the Galacitc dance party by DJ Lobot. The fireworks viewing wasn't the best but if you moved toward the right of the reserved area you could see them fine. This year the hat won't be there so that will help alot.
> Just my opinion
> http://www.doctordisney.com/2014/05...the-force-premium-package-star-wars-weekends/
> http://www.mousesteps.com/dining-ma...essert-party-event-at-star-wars-weekends-2014




Thank you! My kids are mostly who I was concerned about. I booked this package thinking it would be the best way for my kids to enjoy the parade and fireworks (their favorite thing) without having to fight with the crowds and be able to get good seating. Then I started to think well I hope it isn't just the same thing but IN the VIP area haha good to know kids can sit in front. I am REALLY hoping this is as worth it as I am thinking it is.


----------



## AThrillingChase

hmm so I wonder if premium gets a wristband, or if they just get a less cool version of the lanyard lol


----------



## CinderElsa

AThrillingChase said:


> hmm so I wonder if premium gets a wristband, or if they just get a less cool version of the lanyard lol


They have to issue some kind of credential. Maybe the wristband, like last year.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> hmm so I wonder if premium gets a wristband, or if they just get a less cool version of the lanyard lol


that's what I'm thinking. That's what we got last year for FtF


----------



## yulilin3

Cad0587 said:


> Thank you! My kids are mostly who I was concerned about. I booked this package thinking it would be the best way for my kids to enjoy the parade and fireworks (their favorite thing) without having to fight with the crowds and be able to get good seating. Then I started to think well I hope it isn't just the same thing but IN the VIP area haha good to know kids can sit in front. I am REALLY hoping this is as worth it as I am thinking it is.


what weekend are you coming ? if it's not the first Friday you'll have first account reports from the packages


----------



## OZMom

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> Can you believe that I went home and rolled out the surprise that I booked a Premium package for the 7 of us and the collective reaction was "meh".
> 
> They'd rather keep that day as open the way we originally had it.



This was DH's reaction as well. He obviously does not understand what I went through yesterday to book it


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> I agree. It seems odd that they're taking that away. TBH I don't think it's a money thing. Maybe it just got to messy, not sure.


 
A part of me still kind of hopes that when I show up the first day (guinea pig here I come!) one of the coolers will have ice cream in them. Weirder things have happened. I'd prefer to have something to do while I wait (i.e. eat) but I had a nasty run in with a mickey ice cream bar at HS right in front of star tours, no less, in February. So at least not having them won't remind me of that fateful day. RIP iphone screen.



CinderElsa said:


> They have to issue some kind of credential. Maybe the wristband, like last year.


 
It does seem like they have gone away from using wristbands though, as I have been getting lanyards for all of my special event credentials the last couple of trips...but then, maybe with 2 similar packages, it is easier to distinguish.


----------



## Cluelyss

AThrillingChase said:


> A part of me still kind of hopes that when I show up the first day (guinea pig here I come!) one of the coolers will have ice cream in them. Weirder things have happened. I'd prefer to have something to do while I wait (i.e. eat) but I had a nasty run in with a mickey ice cream bar at HS right in front of star tours, no less, in February. RIP phone screen.
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem like they have gone away from using wristbands though, as I have been getting lanyards for all of my special event credentials the last couple of trips...but then, maybe with 2 similar packages, it is easier to distinguish.


Make sure none of us premium folk get mixed in with the deluxe premium


----------



## AThrillingChase

Cluelyss said:


> Make sure none of us premium folk get mixed in with the deluxe premium


 
We are some suspicious looking characters, for sure!


----------



## Arich01

Need some advice please  We have Jedi Mickey dinner on Friday 6/5 at 8:25. Would we have enough time to make it out and see the fireworks? Not too concerned about the show as we have the Premium package for the next day and should have a great view of the show.  Just hoping to get a better view of the fireworks on the first night!


----------



## seigyoku

BF is over the moon about lanyard credential. Seriously he gets excited about the silliest things.


----------



## CinderElsa

Cluelyss said:


> Make sure none of us premium folk get mixed in with the deluxe premium


One of the reasons I won't book Deluxe for the first day is because I have the strangest feeling they're not going to know who goes where and will throw everybody in the same pen.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to DHS this weekend in the morning and I will take pictures around 10:30am of the locations from last years Ftf (this years Premium package) and what I think will be the location for parade and fireworks viewing for the Deluxe Premium. And I'll post them so you guys have a better idea.
I just talked to my friend in special events and she said that they started having meetings about it and gave me her best estimate on where the DPP will be.
Almost 100% sure that the celebrity autographs will be inside the old audition rooms for AIE.


----------



## coluk003

Cluelyss said:


> Make sure none of us premium folk get mixed in with the deluxe premium



They will have to wait outside. We don't serve their kind here(hopefully I quoted that right lol)


----------



## DisneyLove2015

never mind


----------



## saundedj

Okay, I officially have enough information to make a decision...  I'm cancelling the VIP tour and going with the Deluxe Premium on June 12th.  I can't justify the extra money for three people although I'm sure the VIP tour will be awesome.


----------



## Music City Mama

So, I guess the 9:30 fireworks for Weekends II-V and 9:45 fireworks for just Weekend I wasn't a typo in the system after all. I wonder why it's different just for Week I? 


*Symphony in the Stars Fireworks* begin at 9:45 PM on the first weekend (May 15 – 17, 2015) and at 9:30 PM on all remaining weekends (May 22 – 24, May 29 – 31, June 5 – 7, June 12 – 14, 2015).


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> So, I guess the 9:30 fireworks for Weekends II-V and 9:45 fireworks for just Weekend I wasn't a typo in the system after all. I wonder why it's different just for Week I?
> 
> 
> *Symphony in the Stars Fireworks* begin at 9:45 PM on the first weekend (May 15 – 17, 2015) and at 9:30 PM on all remaining weekends (May 22 – 24, May 29 – 31, June 5 – 7, June 12 – 14, 2015).


I've been wondering for about a month...


----------



## Music City Mama

Arich01 said:


> Need some advice please  We have Jedi Mickey dinner on Friday 6/5 at 8:25. Would we have enough time to make it out and see the fireworks? Not too concerned about the show as we have the Premium package for the next day and should have a great view of the show.  Just hoping to get a better view of the fireworks on the first night!



Maybe... It just depends if they're running behind or not at dinner. On the bright side, you won't have to go far to get a nice view once you're done.


----------



## Cluelyss

You will need to be fast. Most character meals are at least an hour long, and you tend to get seated later as the night goes on. If you can't find an earlier reservation, definitely show up early and hope to get seated before your ADR time. The good news is, once you leave H&V you will be right by Yulilin's Cantina, which should offer some great views of the fireworks without having to travel far 


Arich01 said:


> Need some advice please  We have Jedi Mickey dinner on Friday 6/5 at 8:25. Would we have enough time to make it out and see the fireworks? Not too concerned about the show as we have the Premium package for the next day and should have a great view of the show.  Just hoping to get a better view of the fireworks on the first night!


----------



## yulilin3

I should make a banner for our table at Echo Lake


----------



## Cluelyss

Music City Mama said:


> So, I guess the 9:30 fireworks for Weekends II-V and 9:45 fireworks for just Weekend I wasn't a typo in the system after all. I wonder why it's different just for Week I?
> 
> 
> *Symphony in the Stars Fireworks* begin at 9:45 PM on the first weekend (May 15 – 17, 2015) and at 9:30 PM on all remaining weekends (May 22 – 24, May 29 – 31, June 5 – 7, June 12 – 14, 2015).


So is that the actual fireworks start time, or pre-show start time?


----------



## lvstitch

OK, I called back the number on the site to book the VIP package, was told they didn't book that package. After I explained this was the number I used to book the package, she put me on hold for about 5 minutes came back and said I had the right number.  She told me that all packages were in the same area for the dessert party.  I asked about the parade and shows, she said the description was very vague and put me on hold for another 10 minutes to discuss with guest services because she was not very Star Wars savvy...still not sure, but she is guessing with the guide, the VIP tour will have a separate section within the same area for the parade, put on hold again to make sure what she just told me is correct. She came back on and said they are calling the park to confirm the areas...35 minutes into the call so far and she couldn't take my number to call me back.  She just came back on after 5 minutes and said they are still trying to find out and took my cell number to call me back.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> So is that the actual fireworks start time, or pre-show start time?


Pre show time


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Arich01 said:


> Need some advice please  We have Jedi Mickey dinner on Friday 6/5 at 8:25. Would we have enough time to make it out and see the fireworks? Not too concerned about the show as we have the Premium package for the next day and should have a great view of the show.  Just hoping to get a better view of the fireworks on the first night!


 
OMG, I wish you would have posted earlier.  I literally JUST cancelled a 7:10 Jedi Mickey on 6/5.  Go see if it's still available!


----------



## yulilin3

lvstitch said:


> OK, I called back the number on the site to book the VIP package, was told they didn't book that package. After I explained this was the number I used to book the package, she put me on hold for about 5 minutes came back and said I had the right number.  She told me that all packages were in the same area for the dessert party.  I asked about the parade and shows, she said the description was very vague and put me on hold for another 10 minutes to discuss with guest services because she was not very Star Wars savvy...still not sure, but she is guessing with the guide, the VIP tour will have a separate section within the same area for the parade, put on hold again to make sure what she just told me is correct. She came back on and said they are calling the park to confirm the areas...35 minutes into the call so far and she couldn't take my number to call me back.  She just came back on after 5 minutes and said they are still trying to find out and took my cell number to call me back.


I'll ask directly at DHS when I go this weekend. Since they will be the VIP guides for the package.


----------



## yulilin3

For anyone checking the thread . The Premium Packages info was released straight to the Disney site. It's under DHS's Dinning tab
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/feel-the-force-premium-packages/


----------



## wdwalice

Just have to say that I did not get any work done yesterday trying to keep up with all the info on this thread and STILL not getting much done today! But having so much fun learning from everyone.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Pre show time


Thank you. So the actual fireworks will start about 15 minutes later? (wondering what time to try and view from outside the park)


----------



## MakiraMarlena

am noting that you can now book the Premium package online, but you must call for the Deluxe Premium package.

I think I've decided to hang on to the regular Premium. I was thinking that maybe they had separate dessert parties and fireworks viewing but I don't believe it will much matter to me. I'll spend the $30 on martinis at the Brown Derby lounge.


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> Just have to say that I did not get any work done yesterday trying to keep up with all the info on this thread and STILL not getting much done today! But having so much fun learning from everyone.


work's overrated and underpaid


----------



## Cluelyss

wdwalice said:


> Just have to say that I did not get any work done yesterday trying to keep up with all the info on this thread and STILL not getting much done today! But having so much fun learning from everyone.


Three unproductive days in a row now....at my job. My SWW plans look great!


----------



## lvstitch

yulilin3 said:


> I'll ask directly at DHS when I go this weekend. Since they will be the VIP guides for the package.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you. So the actual fireworks will start about 15 minutes later? (wondering what time to try and view from outside the park)


yes. When it starts at 9:30pm the fireworks will be at 9:45pm. Thinking about watching them from outside as well. We watched the Frozen ones from the flagpole by the lake, next to the dock. Where the Mickey Topiary is. They have benches there and it was about 10 people in total and the view is awesome but you can barely hear the music depending on wind direction


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Three unproductive days in a row now....at my job. *My SWW plans look great!*


That's all that matters


----------



## MakiraMarlena

yep everything is set now. Just waiting for next month.


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> work's overrated and underpaid


SO TRUE!


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> I should make a banner for our table at Echo Lake


 
Couple thoughts here...maybe you can laminate some lanyards and bring a box of mickey ice cream bars, and put a youtube video on with a portable speaker. We will pay.

That will show them to take away our snacks.


----------



## lvstitch

She called me back.  She said the guides would make sure that we would have to best viewing areas available.  Parade, show and VIP dessert area would be separate from the Deluxe Premium package.


----------



## yulilin3

lvstitch said:


> She called me back.  She said the guides would make sure that we would have to best viewing areas available.  Parade, show and VIP dessert area would be separate from the Deluxe Premium package.


I remembered someone saying that the VIP viewing of the parade would be across the Premium package, close to the stage


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Trying to put together my touring plan...can someone remind me when TSM closes due to the fireworks?


----------



## Cluelyss

jtowntoflorida said:


> Trying to put together my touring plan...can someone remind me when TSM closes due to the fireworks?


8:30 per the 1st post. But the latest FP I was able to get was 7:15-8:15


----------



## mamadragona

Cluelyss said:


> Three unproductive days in a row now....at my job. My SWW plans look great!


I can relate.


----------



## DisHeels

Cancelled:
Jedi Mickey Dinner @ 7:55pm on Friday 06/12
Star Wars Galactic Breakfast @ 10:20am on Friday 06/12

Both are for a party of 3.

Edit: Just cancelled both.


----------



## mmafan

lvstitch said:


> So I guess my question still is, are these viewing areas shared with the VIP Tour or does the tour offer "upgraded" viewing areas.  Just trying to figure out how they are justifying $300 more.


i was told VIP will have there own area and not be mixes with any other package......


----------



## Metz172

seigyoku said:


> BF is over the moon about lanyard credential. Seriously he gets excited about the silliest things.



It's not just him.  Yesterday I was adamant that I was not going to upgrade to the deluxe.  Saw that on the list and we are now upgraded


----------



## tschaan

So if we have a H&V Fantasmic package for the 9:00pm show and we leave  immediately when it's over on May 22, won't we be able to see most of the fireworks as we are walking toward Echo Lake if the preshow starts at 9:30 and the fireworks start at 9:45? We know we'll miss the preshow.


----------



## yulilin3

tschaan said:


> So if we have a H&V Fantasmic package for the 9:00pm show and we leave  immediately when it's over on May 22, won't we be able to see most of the fireworks as we are walking toward Echo Lake if the preshow starts at 9:30 and the fireworks start at 9:45? We know we'll miss the preshow.


you probably won't make it thru the crowds.
F! will probably be let out by opening the gates the exits at the front of the park (by the restrooms and stroller parking) the entire street will be packed. Maybe if you go thru Mickey's of Hollywood and make a left on to Vine St. But you would have to be at the top right of the F! viewing stadium to be able to exit that fast


----------



## Music City Mama

MakiraMarlena said:


> Lots of sun, some camaraderie in line sharing umbrellas for shade.



I posted this last year after SWW, but in case that person didn't see it and they're reading now, thanks SO MUCH to the woman and her party who graciously offered to share their umbrellas with us (it was the Mark Hamill show on either Saturday or Sunday -- can't remember which day). Don't know if I would've made it otherwise -- it was so sunny and hot.

What is the shade situation in line (both FP and standby) at TotS? I can't recall since it's been a while since we've done BatB.


----------



## db99

tschaan said:


> So if we have a H&V Fantasmic package for the 9:00pm show and we leave  immediately when it's over on May 22, won't we be able to see most of the fireworks as we are walking toward Echo Lake if the preshow starts at 9:30 and the fireworks start at 9:45? We know we'll miss the preshow.


 
It would be really tight, but if you beat the crowd leaving Fantasmic and hustle, you might be OK, but won't get a great view probably.


----------



## julluvsdisney

lovethattink said:


> It will open at park opening.  In the past, a line for merchandise formed outside the park. Those people were let in the park and led by a cm to the mall.



So do I go to the mall or jta? Tough decision! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> I posted this last year after SWW, but in case that person didn't see it and they're reading now, thanks SO MUCH to the woman and her party who graciously offered to share their umbrellas with us (it was the Mark Hamill show on either Saturday or Sunday -- can't remember which day). Don't know if I would've made it otherwise -- it was so sunny and hot.
> 
> What is the shade situation in line (both FP and standby) at TotS? I can't recall since it's been a while since we've done BatB.


This is what I'm thinking:
They will have fp people line up as normal by the main entrance, that's where the touchpoints are. That area is completely in the sun. No shade at all unless they put up some of their green umbrellas.
The standby line will be using the F! walkway and they will enter thru the bottom of the theater.(facing the stage the bottom left) That area has some shade because there are some trees there, but still completely opened to the elements.
These are just my thoughts and I could be completely wrong


----------



## yulilin3

julluvsdisney said:


> So do I go to the mall or jta? Tough decision! Thanks for the info!!


which day are you going to SWW?


----------



## julluvsdisney

yulilin3 said:


> which day are you going to SWW?



Sunday may 31


----------



## yulilin3

julluvsdisney said:


> Sunday may 31


JTA first then you can go to the Mall. After the first weekend Darth's Mall is not crazy in the morning.
If you want to do JTA you have to be there before the park opens and go straight there


----------



## julluvsdisney

yulilin3 said:


> JTA first then you can go to the Mall. After the first weekend Darth's Mall is not crazy in the morning.
> If you want to do JTA you have to be there before the park opens and go straight there



Awesome!!!! Thank you so much @yulilin3 !! You have helped me so much with my planning! I can't thank you enough!!


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> This is what I'm thinking:
> They will have fp people line up as normal by the main entrance, that's where the touchpoints are. That area is completely in the sun. No shade at all unless they put up some of their green umbrellas.
> The standby line will be using the F! walkway and they will enter thru the bottom of the theater.(facing the stage the bottom left) That area has some shade because there are some trees there, but still completely opened to the elements.
> These are just my thoughts and I could be completely wrong



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Arich01

Music City Mama said:


> Maybe... It just depends if they're running behind or not at dinner. On the bright side, you won't have to go far to get a nice view once you're done.





Cluelyss said:


> You will need to be fast. Most character meals are at least an hour long, and you tend to get seated later as the night goes on. If you can't find an earlier reservation, definitely show up early and hope to get seated before your ADR time. The good news is, once you leave H&V you will be right by Yulilin's Cantina, which should offer some great views of the fireworks without having to travel far





jtowntoflorida said:


> OMG, I wish you would have posted earlier.  I literally JUST cancelled a 7:10 Jedi Mickey on 6/5.  Go see if it's still available!



Thanks for the replies! Had to go pick up the kiddo from school- didn't have any luck with the earlier reservation. I'll keep trying, ya never know! Worst case I plan to show up pretty early to dinner and hope to get out in time.


----------



## ArielRae

Scored the last Storm trooper chocolate bunny from my Walmart at 50% Off.


----------



## yulilin3

Arich01 said:


> Thanks for the replies! Had to go pick up the kiddo from school- didn't have any luck with the earlier reservation. I'll keep trying, ya never know! Worst case I plan to show up pretty early to dinner and hope to get out in time.


is there no way you could do the 2nd Fantasmic! ?


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Since we are going the first day,15th, what is best time to shop at Maul?  Nothing LE really, the usual pins, calendars, mugs...things like that.  Being the first day, and given the time they shut the area down before FW? 

After parade, 1/2. 5 ish?  Unsure how late we can go. We have the ftf and hope to see obiwan show.

I could also come back Sun am before we go home, say 9/10 am?


----------



## yulilin3

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Since we are going the first day,15th, what is best time to shop at Maul?  Nothing LE really, the usual pins, calendars, mugs...things like that.  Being the first day, and given the time they shut the area down before FW?
> 
> After parade, 1/2. 5 ish?  Unsure how late we can go. We have the ftf and hope to see obiwan show.
> 
> I could also come back Sun am before we go home, say 9/10 am?


First Friday you could go around 5pm or after Obi Wan before the dessert party. The later the better on that first Friday


----------



## Mizzoufan

What is the dessert party?


----------



## yulilin3

Mizzoufan said:


> What is the dessert party?


it's part of the different packages offered during SWW. You can see all the details on the first post


----------



## BobaFettFan

Who do I email to ask questions about this package?  I want to ask specifically why the ice cream was removed.  My brain is trying to tell me to get over it, go to the store, and buy a $2.50 pint of ice cream and not worry about the $99 package.... BUT MY HEART WON'T LISTEN!


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> Who do I email to ask questions about this package?  I want to ask specifically why the ice cream was removed.  My brain is trying to tell me to get over it, go to the store, and buy a $2.50 pint of ice cream and not worry about the $99 package.... BUT MY HEART WON'T LISTEN!


 I'm actually getting ready to go to the store to get ice cream...I'm afraid you won't get anywhere with anyone on the phones since they don't really know what's going on. Best bet would be to email guest relations:
WDW.Guest.Communications@Disneyworld.com


----------



## Arich01

yulilin3 said:


> is there no way you could do the 2nd Fantasmic! ?



I was concerned about watching the SoTS... Fantasmic sits on the back burner right now, lol!


----------



## rbattenfelder

Hello, 

Can anyone tell me what FP+ options are available for Star Wars Weekends? I can start booking my FP+ tomorrow. Also, how early do you need to get a seat for the parade of you don't do a FtF package? Thanks!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

rbattenfelder said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what FP+ options are available for Star Wars Weekends? I can start booking my FP+ tomorrow. Also, how early do you need to get a seat for the parade of you don't do a FtF package? Thanks!!!!


All the shows at the Theater of the Stars are available for fp. They are Tier 1 so you have to pick one. For a good shady spot at least an h our and a half before the parade. All the details are on the first post of this thread


----------



## Metz172

So if I have the deluxe premium package with access to all the shows, what time should we be at the theater before hand? We would be guaranteed good seats right?  so would 15-20mins before be adequate?


----------



## yulilin3

Metz172 said:


> So if I have the deluxe premium package with access to all the shows, what time should we be at the theater before hand? We would be guaranteed good seats right?  so would 15-20mins before be adequate?


all the seats are good unless you sit on the bleachers. I would be there 30 min before each show. When you say "good seats" what are you refering to?


----------



## msmama

lvstitch said:


> She called me back.  She said the guides would make sure that we would have to best viewing areas available.  Parade, show and VIP dessert area would be separate from the Deluxe Premium package.





mmafan said:


> i was told VIP will have there own area and not be mixes with any other package......



Did you happen to ask about the shows?  If the Deluxe package gets all the shows, I would hope VIPs do, too (on the weekends there are more than 3 shows). I'll be honest, I'm really hoping for some extra surprise tossed into the VIP package for the differences between them. But it's already paid for so I'm going to spoil us.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Any input in our tentative plans?  We're devoting all three days to SWW and plan to spread out and try to get a lot done over the three days. (2nd weekend if it matters)

Friday-
Arrive as early as possible, lining up according to advice here for JTA sign ups for DS7.
DH will get in line for Chewie while I complete sign ups.
Afterward, line up for as many characters as possible (haven't made a tentative schedule yet but DS is interested in most of them...)
Early lunch during parade to avoid insane lines... QS.
12:20-1:20 FP+ ST

More characters as able
2:50 FP+ SotS (line up 2:30? Does that leave enough time? I'm good with sitting wherever)

4-5:45 line up for characters as able

6:00 H& V jedi mickey dinner

7:15 ish to 9:00 characters as able, maybe Baymax:Hiro too?
Head to echo lake for fireworks.

Leave after fireworks. 

Saturday:
8:00 Sci Fi galactic breakfast
9:15ish- line up for FtF credentials/parade spot.
11:00 parade
11:40-12:40 ST FP +
Qs lunch
1:20 FP+ BTF REBELS
2:20-4:30 characters as able
5:15 EWOKS tale (as show from FTF)

5:45 QS on Sunset Blvd maybe? Maybe somewhere else

More characters (we were considering Obi Wan and Beyond This day but I'm thinking that DS7 may not be as interested.)

8:30 dessert party/ fireworks

Sunday:

8:00 TSMm at rope drop
8:30-12:00 characters
Lunch QS
12:30-1:30 FP + ST
May try to squeeze in lesser priority character here if we hit ST right at 12:45 but we will be baby swapping so not sure.

1:45-2:45 FP+ RnRC
2-5:20 characters

5:30 mama melrose Fantasmic dinner

7-8:30 characters If possible. If not, rides or maybe obi wan and beyond if we're done with dinner earlier than expected.  Maybe not.

Fantasmic at 9

Squeeze out of fantasmic and head to prk entrance to watch the fireworks from outside of the park if possible (we would take the exit to the left side of the amphitheater to end up on Hollywood Blvd) is this possible since the pre show starts at 9:30 so fireworks are at 9:45? DH can grab the stroller and meet us outside of the prk if needed. We watched the FsF fireworks at this spot last year and enjoyed it too. If not we will just leave after Fantasmic.

I figured once the first weekend confirms character times, I can make a good plan of what characters to do when.  We will have DD with us too (3 months old). We will do some shopping at Darth's Mall throughout the weekend too, most likely in the evening.


----------



## lvstitch

msmama said:


> Did you happen to ask about the shows?  If the Deluxe package gets all the shows, I would hope VIPs do, too (on the weekends there are more than 3 shows). I'll be honest, I'm really hoping for some extra surprise tossed into the VIP package for the differences between them. But it's already paid for so I'm going to spoil us.


She told me that because we have a tour guide, we will have priority entrance and seating.  She said the first 3 rows are reserved for VIP but I'm guessing that also includes the deluxe package.


----------



## Itinkso

DisneyLove2015 said:


> 7:15 ish to 9:00 characters as able, maybe Baymax:Hiro too?
> Head to echo lake for fireworks.


Hiro and Baymax finish their meet and greets at 6:30. You'd have to be in line by 4:45 to be assured of meeting them.
DD reports the best plan is to get in line before 10:00 to meet Hiro and Baymax when their meet begins at 10:30. Some guests have been waiting up to two hours to meet them.


----------



## lovethattink

DPB link http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-premium-packages-during-star-wars-weekends/


----------



## slaveone

Yes I Do they are complex color coded and I may be making maps with routes to characters.


----------



## Itinkso

BobaFettFan said:


> Who do I email to ask questions about this package?  I want to ask specifically why the ice cream was removed.  My brain is trying to tell me to get over it, go to the store, and buy a $2.50 pint of ice cream and not worry about the $99 package.... BUT MY HEART WON'T LISTEN!


This is from the DPB article:
Enjoy your morning at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, knowing the Feel the Force Premium Package includes reserved viewing for the Legends of the Force: _Star Wars_ Celebrity Motorcade from 11 a.m.-noon, with a selection of soft drinks, water and a *snack*.


----------



## BobaFettFan

slaveone said:


> Yes I Do they are complex color coded and I may be making maps with routes to characters.


you are a hero


----------



## keishashadow

*Deluxe Premium:* *Reserved seating for* *ALL* of the Celebrity Talk Shows in Theater of the Stars on the day of the package!

vs

*Premium:* *Reserved seating for one* of the Celebrity Talk Shows in Theater of the Stars at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Show time will be selected at check-in. *There are a limited amount of seats per show and times are distributed on a first-come, first-served basis.*
Since there is no first-come, first-served notice on the Deluxe Premium 'official' verbage, i'll take it as a good sign that those who purchased it and make sure check in @ 10 am will be able to select all the shows that day.  I'd hate to think that for those who purchased the Premium package, the allotment will be divided between all the shows & when the most popular slots fill up on any given day, you have to pick from the remaining shows.

Also, the Deluxe Premium pkg describes:  Your own commemorative lanyard and credential to honor the special day.

I'm taking it as* both* a commemorative lanyard and a credential.  For the Villians Soiree we received a very nice lanyard & attached card along with a another card we had to turn in to enter the castle for the party that was marked with our appropriate party time.  However, I had a nagging worry all night that I'd lose the card between juggling multiple cameras, treat bags, etc.  hope they don't go that route again & just assign 'proof' to enter the party via the MBs or generic paper wristbands.


----------



## BobaFettFan

Itinkso said:


> This is from the DPB article:
> Enjoy your morning at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, knowing the Feel the Force Premium Package includes reserved viewing for the Legends of the Force: _Star Wars_ Celebrity Motorcade from 11 a.m.-noon, with a selection of soft drinks, water and a *snack*.


no mention of snacks on the disney site


----------



## yulilin3

I'm out of the house, I see some different info on the DPB.Ask the blogger all your questions to get a clear answer. I'll be back in about thirty minutes.


----------



## Itinkso

BobaFettFan said:


> no mention of snacks on the disney site


The article is written by the Food and Beverage Coordinator. I would trust her because the article is focused on the food and beverage offerings.


----------



## cherice95403

yulilin3 said:


> Best bet would be to email guest relations:
> WDW.Guest.Communications@Disneyworld.com



I just did this! I'm sure it will make no difference, but it made me feel better


----------



## jimim

Dining is clueless.

Deluxe is full for saturday the 12th.

So I booked Sunday the 13th instead.  

But the girl on the phone had no clue about diff.

1.  For the parade is it a diff spot and handling for the premium vs the deluxe?
2. For the shows.  with the prem you get one with the deluxe you get all 4 but you still need to set up the times for each throughout the day correct cause they are multiple times a day.  and you can only do it that day yes?
3.  for fireworks its the same place for both correct?

jim


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Itinkso said:


> Hiro and Baymax finish their meet and greets at 6:30. You'd have to be in line by 4:45 to be assured of meeting them.
> DD reports the best plan is to get in line before 10:00 to meet Hiro and Baymax when their meet begins at 10:30. Some guests have been waiting up to two hours to meet them.


Good to know. I hadn't looked Into their schedules yet.  Will probably skip them.


----------



## BobaFettFan

Itinkso said:


> The article is written by the Food and Beverage Coordinator. I would trust her because the article is focused on the food and beverage offerings.


----------



## Cluelyss

jimim said:


> Dining is clueless.
> 
> Deluxe is full for saturday the 12th.
> 
> So I booked Sunday the 13th instead.
> 
> But the girl on the phone had no clue about diff.
> 
> 1.  For the parade is it a diff spot and handling for the premium vs the deluxe?
> 2. For the shows.  with the prem you get one with the deluxe you get all 4 but you still need to set up the times for each throughout the day correct cause they are multiple times a day.  and you can only do it that day yes?
> 3.  for fireworks its the same place for both correct?
> 
> jim


1. Yes. Deluxe at the beginning of the route, premium at the end.

2. Each show is performed only once each day. Your credentials are good for one day only. 

3. Not clear at this time, but thinking yes. The dessert parties may be separate, but thinking fireworks viewing area will be the same.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I've been out of the loop today so this was probably already posted, but just saw this on Twitter:

http://www.starwars.com/news/reserv...es-now-for-star-wars-weekends?linkId=13387082

*RESERVE “FEEL THE FORCE” PREMIUM PACKAGES NOW FORSTAR WARS WEEKENDS*
*WATCH THE LEGENDS OF THE FORCE: STAR WARS CELEBRITY MOTORCADE IN STYLE!*

Prepare to “Feel the Force” with special premium packages offered this year at_Star Wars_ Weekends! These dining packages put you close to the action of the Legends of The Force: _Star Wars_ Celebrity Motorcade, the “Symphony in the Stars” fireworks and more in true intergalactic-foodie style.





Enjoy your morning at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, knowing the Feel the Force Premium Package includes reserved viewing for the Legends of the Force: _Star Wars_ Celebrity Motorcade from 11 a.m.-noon, with a selection of soft drinks, water and a snack.







The grand finale to your day at _Star Wars_Weekends is the “Symphony in the Stars” Fireworks Dessert Party at 9 p.m. Enjoy_Star Wars_-themed desserts (including the famous Yoda and Darth Vader Cupcakes above), and a selection of alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages — all with an up-close view of the fireworks!

You can expand your universe of choices by upgrading to the Feel the Force Deluxe Premium Package. In addition to the benefits above, the Deluxe Premium Package also allows guests to follow behind the Legends of the Force: _Star Wars_Celebrity Motorcade down Hollywood Boulevard, provides reserved seating for all of the celebrity talk shows that day in the Theater of the Stars and offers priority access to Darth’s Mall throughout the day of the package. It also comes with a commemorative lanyard and credential to honor your most impressive day.

To book this event, hurry you must. Quantities are limited. The Feel the Force Premium Packages will take place on event weekends, May 15 to June 14. For more information about premium packages, VIP tours and _Star Wars_ dining events, visit StarWarsWeekends.com.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Excuse me guys, I am off to screenshot the blog page so I can demand my mickey ice cream bar.


----------



## cherice95403

wow...so I FINALLY went in and looked at my reservation and I was booked for the wrong package! It look me 45 minutes on the phone to book and by the time she was done I was in such a hurry (I was at work) I didn't even register that $320 for would OBVIOUSLY be Premium Deluxe  I was SUPER clear on which package I wanted too. Well, honestly, I think premium deluxe is a better value. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Seltzer76

Just called for FtF Deluxe - sold out for the only day I'm there - June 13th.  I'm so disappointed in myself for waiting


----------



## jimim

Cluelyss said:


> 1. Yes. Deluxe at the beginning of the route, premium at the end.
> 
> 2. Each show is performed only once each day. Your credentials are good for one day only.
> 
> 3. Not clear at this time, but thinking yes. The dessert parties may be separate, but thinking fireworks viewing area will be the same.




ok so the shows are only once a day.  i did not realize that.  so one of the shows might be during a parade or fireworks then?  so then i don't need to worry about booking anything that day for the shows.  i just go at 10 to check in?  also that's close to the parade can you check in earlier do you know?  i din't see anything about that either?  do i even have to bother being early for the parade being that we have spots then?

this is too stressful for some reason.  maybe cause we never did it before.

thanks,
jim


----------



## Felipe4

cherice95403 said:


> wow...so I FINALLY went in and looked at my reservation and I was booked for the wrong package! It look me 45 minutes on the phone to book and by the time she was done I was in such a hurry (I was at work) I didn't even register that $320 for would OBVIOUSLY be Premium Deluxe  I was SUPER clear on which package I wanted too. Well, honestly, I think premium deluxe is a better value. Decisions, decisions.



Did you mean to get the Premium and accidentally got Deluxe Premium? If it's for 6/13 I'll gladly take it off your hands!


----------



## jimim

Seltzer76 said:


> Just called for FtF Deluxe - sold out for the only day I'm there - June 13th.  I'm so disappointed in myself for waiting


same here!  sucks.  now our dinner is the same day.  my kids are going to be a wreck with all this.  i might actually cx dinner when it gets closer.


----------



## rstamm

I was finally able to  book the 4th weekend FP and all the shows were available, I was worried they would be gone.
I am able to book for the 5th weekend but the shows are not up yet anyone know when they will show up?????


----------



## R2D2

Has anyone heard any news about merchandise offerings this year?  I have seen the Galactic Gathering flyer but I am wondering if anyone has heard anything else about when we will know what else will be available.


----------



## 7dustya

I can't believe 5/23 and 5/24 are sold out already for the deluxe premium. So disappointing. I booked the regular package but I'm not sure if the value is worth it for me. Having all of the shows was the selling point for me.


----------



## Itinkso

jimim said:


> ok so the shows are only once a day. i did not realize that. so one of the shows might be during a parade or fireworks then? so then i don't need to worry about booking anything that day for the shows.


Shows begin in the early afternoon and end before the dessert party begins. Nothing interferes with the parade, shows, and fireworks.


----------



## Felipe4

jimim and Seltzer76 - it was sold out when I called at 10am this morning - looks like in order the get the 13th we had to have called YESTERDAY morning. :/


----------



## Cluelyss

jimim said:


> i just go at 10 to check in?  also that's close to the parade can you check in earlier do you know?  i din't see anything about that either?  do i even have to bother being early for the parade being that we have spots then?
> 
> thanks,
> jim



Last year people were allowed to check in prior to the posted check in time. If you want to be in the first row, you will need to be early.


----------



## Monykalyn

cherice95403 said:


> I just did this! I'm sure it will make no difference, but it made me feel better



I sent an email as well and also asked about credential difference.


----------



## yulilin3

well I'm glad most of the questions have been answered. Now to wait for Ms Rachel Brent to answer the question on the blog


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Any input in our tentative plans?  We're devoting all three days to SWW and plan to spread out and try to get a lot done over the three days. (2nd weekend if it matters)
> 
> Friday-
> Arrive as early as possible, lining up according to advice here for JTA sign ups for DS7.
> DH will get in line for Chewie while I complete sign ups.
> Afterward, line up for as many characters as possible (haven't made a tentative schedule yet but DS is interested in most of them...)
> Early lunch during parade to avoid insane lines... QS.
> 12:20-1:20 FP+ ST
> 
> More characters as able
> 2:50 FP+ SotS (line up 2:30? Does that leave enough time? I'm good with sitting wherever)
> 
> 4-5:45 line up for characters as able
> 
> 6:00 H& V jedi mickey dinner
> 
> 7:15 ish to 9:00 characters as able, maybe Baymax:Hiro too?
> Head to echo lake for fireworks.
> 
> Leave after fireworks.
> 
> Saturday:
> 8:00 Sci Fi galactic breakfast
> 9:15ish- line up for FtF credentials/parade spot.
> 11:00 parade
> 11:40-12:40 ST FP +
> Qs lunch
> 1:20 FP+ BTF REBELS
> 2:20-4:30 characters as able
> 5:15 EWOKS tale (as show from FTF)
> 
> 5:45 QS on Sunset Blvd maybe? Maybe somewhere else
> 
> More characters (we were considering Obi Wan and Beyond This day but I'm thinking that DS7 may not be as interested.)
> 
> 8:30 dessert party/ fireworks
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> 8:00 TSMm at rope drop
> 8:30-12:00 characters
> Lunch QS
> 12:30-1:30 FP + ST
> May try to squeeze in lesser priority character here if we hit ST right at 12:45 but we will be baby swapping so not sure.
> 
> 1:45-2:45 FP+ RnRC
> 2-5:20 characters
> 
> 5:30 mama melrose Fantasmic dinner
> 
> 7-8:30 characters If possible. If not, rides or maybe obi wan and beyond if we're done with dinner earlier than expected.  Maybe not.
> 
> Fantasmic at 9
> 
> Squeeze out of fantasmic and head to prk entrance to watch the fireworks from outside of the park if possible (we would take the exit to the left side of the amphitheater to end up on Hollywood Blvd) is this possible since the pre show starts at 9:30 so fireworks are at 9:45? DH can grab the stroller and meet us outside of the prk if needed. We watched the FsF fireworks at this spot last year and enjoyed it too. If not we will just leave after Fantasmic.
> 
> I figured once the first weekend confirms character times, I can make a good plan of what characters to do when.  We will have DD with us too (3 months old). We will do some shopping at Darth's Mall throughout the weekend too, most likely in the evening.


Sounds good. Other than the Hiro Baymax that was already answered it looks like a good plan. Yeah try and take the exit on the left when leaving F! and you'll be outside in no time


----------



## jimim

Felipe4 said:


> jimim and Seltzer76 - it was sold out when I called at 10am this morning - looks like in order the get the 13th we had to have called YESTERDAY morning. :/



were they available yesterday morning?  i swore i checked!  i also had 10 pt's yesterday to see and did a ton of driving to get it all in so maybe i didn't check?  can't remember!  sucks!
jim


----------



## jimim

ok so more questions. . . parade is 11.  so we need to check in for 10.  it's most likely going to be crazy.  you all thinking 10 is early enough?  also we all will be in same boat for parade to get our spots cause will all be checking in pretty much. . . is it me or is it going to be kinda nutty.  people will be lining up at 9 for a 10 checkin for an 11 parade.  

jim


----------



## rstamm

When I booked my FP for the 4th weekend it had Beauty and the Beast N/A are they using that stage for something?


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> were they available yesterday morning?  i swore i checked!  i also had 10 pt's yesterday to see and did a ton of driving to get it all in so maybe i didn't check?  can't remember!  sucks!
> jim


both packages opened up for booking yesterday at 10am. Many, many people from this board booked yesterday. The last weekend will be very popular becuase of Frank Oz and his A Conversation With show


----------



## yulilin3

rstamm said:


> When I booked my FP for the 4th weekend it had Beauty and the Beast N/A are they using that stage for something?


yes, all the SWW shows are in Theater of the Stars this year. The first post is completely updated with schedules and everything
Beauty and the Beast will be performed during SWW only in the morning. All standby no fp available


----------



## Seltzer76

Felipe4 said:


> jimim and Seltzer76 - it was sold out when I called at 10am this morning - looks like in order the get the 13th we had to have called YESTERDAY morning. :/


Oh well...I guess it will be awesome just to be there?  This is a bonus trip for me, super excited to be there so getting the package was probably too much to expect..probably not in the cards for me to have THAT much awesomeness


----------



## rstamm

yulilin3 said:


> yes, all the SWW shows are in Theater of the Stars this year. The first post is completely updated with schedules and everything
> Beauty and the Beast will be performed during SWW only in the morning. All standby no fp available



Thanks didn't know that.
When will the 5th weekend shows be up, I'm in my booking window but didn't see them?


----------



## yulilin3

rstamm said:


> Thanks didn't know that.
> When will the 5th weekend shows be up, I'm in my booking window but didn't see them?


the times  haven't been announced yet


----------



## tinkerpea

emelee1053 said:


> I've been trying to get the Rebel show for any day of the first weekend, and nothing is available. Am I doing something wrong? I even had a CM check and was told it was full...



Not sure what's happening but I just looked on mde app and I can book it


----------



## luvallprincesses

DisHeels said:


> Cancelled:
> Jedi Mickey Dinner @ 7:55pm on Friday 06/12
> Star Wars Galactic Breakfast @ 10:20am on Friday 06/12
> 
> Both are for a party of 3.
> 
> Edit: Just cancelled both.


I tried non stop from 3:30 to 3:40 for both a party of 3 and our desired 4.  Either someone grabbed them really quick or the site didn't release them. Hope someone here got them!


----------



## jimim

ok last question.  so now with having a deluxe package i don't have to worry about using any fast passes for them.  i can use them for regular rides?

jim


----------



## yulilin3

-


jimim said:


> ok last question.  so now with having a deluxe package i don't have to worry about using any fast passes for them.  i can use them for regular rides?
> 
> jim


yep. Deluxe Premium gives you guaranteed seats for all the SWW shows on the day of your package.


----------



## luvallprincesses

How long is the parade?  We have an ADR at 50's PT at 11:20, so with the 10 minute "grace time" should we be okay?  (I'm pretty sure I'll really be craving that PBJ Shake and some AC after being in the sun for the parade!)


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> How long is the parade?  We have an ADR at 50's PT at 11:20, so with the 10 minute "grace time" should we be okay?  (I'm pretty sure I'll really be craving that PBJ Shake and some AC after being in the sun for the parade!)


30 minutes including the welcome show on the stage


----------



## lovethattink

R2D2 said:


> Has anyone heard any news about merchandise offerings this year?  I have seen the Galactic Gathering flyer but I am wondering if anyone has heard anything else about when we will know what else will be available.



Besides the catalog there will be event T-shirts, mugs, picture frame. Probably a Duffy bear, last year was Yoda Duffy. Artwork. Toys. A small food/drink area with Han Solo Popcorn buckets and Boba Fett helmet mugs. Her Universe merchandise. D-tech, vinylmations, limited edition pins. etc.


----------



## mamadragona

I remember earlier convo about a Lego station at Darth Mall.  Will that be just as busy?  Same as merch line or different?


----------



## jimim

i called back dining to check again for sat the 13th for the deluxe.  right now i have sun booked but that is our dinner with the characters so that's a lot for one day.  and i scored a sat now!  so keep calling people.  stuff opens up and it does quick!


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> I remember earlier convo about a Lego station at Darth Mall.  Will that be just as busy?  Same as merch line or different?


Last year it was inside Darth's Mall so you have to make the line, if there is any, to go in. Once inside the Lego station is only about a 5 minute building process experience ,so even if there's a line it'll be fast


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> ok so more questions. . . parade is 11.  so we need to check in for 10.  it's most likely going to be crazy.  you all thinking 10 is early enough?  also we all will be in same boat for parade to get our spots cause will all be checking in pretty much. . . is it me or is it going to be kinda nutty.  people will be lining up at 9 for a 10 checkin for an 11 parade.
> 
> jim


People lined up 30 minutes before the suggested time by Disney last year. So if you want a guaranteed front spot line up at 9:30


----------



## lovethattink

mamadragona said:


> I remember earlier convo about a Lego station at Darth Mall.  Will that be just as busy?  Same as merch line or different?



It was very well streamlined last year. A few times there were lines, but mostly it was walk up.


----------



## mamadragona

Folks were talking about it being crazier for weekend 1, I'm going 5/16, soi guess that is what I'm wondering.  Right now I have a mall visit in my plan for AM before the parade while I check in.  Now I'm thinking about switching things around to do have them do Baymax then?  Ugh.  So much to consider!


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> Folks were talking about it being crazier for weekend 1, I'm going 5/16, soi guess that is what I'm wondering.  Right now I have a mall visit in my plan for AM before the parade while I check in.  Now I'm thinking about switching things around to do have them do Baymax then?  Ugh.  So much to consider!


Yes, weekend one mornings are not good at the mall


----------



## Itinkso

mamadragona said:


> Folks were talking about it being crazier for weekend 1, I'm going 5/16, soi guess that is what I'm wondering.  Right now I have a mall visit in my plan for AM before the parade while I check in.  Now I'm thinking about switching things around to do have them do Baymax then?  Ugh.  So much to consider!


I think you should stay with the Mall plans. Even if your family were near the front of the line for Hiro and Baymax, their meet begins at 10:30. It's reported that they aren't rushing people through the meet so you'll be far too late for the parade.


----------



## AThrillingChase

mamadragona said:


> Folks were talking about it being crazier for weekend 1, I'm going 5/16, soi guess that is what I'm wondering.  Right now I have a mall visit in my plan for AM before the parade while I check in.  Now I'm thinking about switching things around to do have them do Baymax then?  Ugh.  So much to consider!



I went opening day in 2013 and the AM line was something like 2-4 hours depending on which CM you asked. I don't know that it would be the same on day 2, since most of that was probably resellers or those looking for limited edition merch. But it was sure enough to scare me away from ever trying the morning again! We went back at like 6 and didn't have to wait.


----------



## mexxican

Spent the day at Busch Gardens Williamsburg, I guess I didn't miss anything except the official FTF announcement? I guess I'll call and cancel VIP in the am. also, can we use disney gift cards for DTech?


----------



## k9muttlover

ConnieB said:


> SotS on the 24th will be with Warwick Davis and Silas Carson....so if you're fans of them, I think it would be worth making the effort to see.  It will be James Arnold Taylor talking with these two about their careers, the shows they have done, etc.   If you're not fans of them or your husband doesn't know/care who they are, then the pre-show is definitely fun, but I'm not sure I'd come just for it (especially if he's not a fan), but your mileage may differ.
> 
> If you are interested and hubby is not, maybe make him a FP or two to do while you are in the show?


Thanks Connie - this is very helpful!


----------



## k9muttlover

Question re: Feel the Force Premium Package.  We are considering doing this, but it would be the day we fly in.  We'd miss the motorcade but could easily make it in time for SotS and the dessert party.  Is this do-able or would it be a waste?


----------



## Delilah1310

disneydreamin23 said:


> No Star Wars because I want to buy one there so it'll make sound effects



Wait ... WHAT??!!

Please tell me more!!!


----------



## FAMof5Cruisers

So, all shows are at Theater of the Stars.  Where is this located?  Is it where Beauty and the Beast is usually held?


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

Does anyone know how the viewing would be for symphony in the sky from the Fantasmic seating area?  I currently have a fast pass for the 9:00 Fantasmic and now I am rethinking this.


----------



## coluk003

@yulilin3 here's what I've got so far and could use some of your advice in either moving things and where to put in Darths Mall.

Get to the park around 6:30am. id like to be as close to the rope as possible if not AT the rope. I'm a bit short, but im also an adult so not sure if id ask or if anyone would let me get in front of them.
Run over to chewie and get a picture, I can live without it but id be pretty disappointed if i didn't  do it. He comes out at 8:00Am correct?
Breakfast is at 8:10Am at sci fi.
Hopefully have sister 2 in line for the  credentials at 9AM ( we have the 99 dollar package)
Watch the parade, geek out as im in the back of the parade route up to the stage. Maybe if they let us ill wave at all the little jedi, I really do love kids   )
After that and the stage show, go over to ST for 11:35 AM - 12:35 PM FP
FP for Show BtF rebels(so excited for this)at 1:45(from package)
2:10 PM - 3:10 PM TSMM FP
3;15 star of the saga ( excited more for the preshow then anything lol)
5:50-6:05 Little mermaid 
Ewok Tale My Short Story 5:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm

Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm
Where would you slot in the mall and the great movie ride? I know my sister wants to do GMR, me its really lame and outdated lol but its not all about me

Ill probably ask again once the weekends actually start to see if anything changes on this year recommendations, buts hows that look.

Sorry for all the details


----------



## yulilin3

FAMof5Cruisers said:


> So, all shows are at Theater of the Stars.  Where is this located?  Is it where Beauty and the Beast is usually held?


Yes, it's called Theater of the Stars. Beauty and the beast will be performed only 3 times I  the morning during sww


----------



## Metz172

yulilin3 said:


> all the seats are good unless you sit on the bleachers. I would be there 30 min before each show. When you say "good seats" what are you refering to?



I meant that we have pretty much guaranteed seats.  I keep seeing posts about people with fast passes for the show talking about being in line an hour before the show.  I was double checking that I don't need to do that and will still get seats.


----------



## Venaros

Went to my first Star Wars Weekend last year and can't wait to again! I loved the Symphony in the Stars fireworks show. By far my favorite fireworks I've seen at Disney.


----------



## Itinkso

DisneyCrazy123 said:


> Does anyone know how the viewing would be for symphony in the sky from the Fantasmic seating area?  I currently have a fast pass for the 9:00 Fantasmic and now I am rethinking this.


All guests leave the Fantasmic amphitheater as soon as Fant ends. There is no view of the fireworks from within the amphitheater.

It's best to switch out your Fant FP and plan to attend the 2nd Fant. It won't be too crowded so you shouldn't need a FP.


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

Itinkso, thanks for the info and idea to go to the second Fantasmic.  I have tentatively booked the Feel the Force Premium Package.  The Deluxe was sold out.  Does anyone have any thoughts about how crowded the reserved viewing area will be for the parade and the fireworks.


----------



## lovingeire

disneydreamin23 said:


> So I just booked the DP FTF for June 6th. The problem is our Galactic Breakfast is for 9:45  I know we don't know for sure how many people are in the parade viewing area but would we still be allowed entry at 10:45? We'll just get the drinks and snacks if offered.
> 
> Also, unrelated but I just got these in the mail! My magic band skins.  No Star Wars because I want to buy one there so it'll make sound effects



These are fabulous!  I ordered some from Fantasy Bands - SW for the oldest boys.  I figure if they want the fancy bands they can spend their souvenir money on them, but my guess is the younger would rather have toys.  I'd never heard of this company, but will have to check them out!



Itinkso said:


> This is from the DPB article:
> Enjoy your morning at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, knowing the Feel the Force Premium Package includes reserved viewing for the Legends of the Force: _Star Wars_ Celebrity Motorcade from 11 a.m.-noon, with a selection of soft drinks, water and a *snack*.



C'mon Mickey bars, and any other refreshing midday snacks!  Make mama, and her three kids, happy!


----------



## AuntieK

Just read through the DPB comments and am cracking up at all of the snack comments.  We SWW fans sure are Mickey Bar obsessed.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

AuntieK said:


> Just read through the DPB comments and am cracking up at all of the snack comments.  We SWW fans sure are Mickey Bar obsessed.



Me too. LOL.  Happy to see "snack" mentioned, but lots of room for interpretation there.   Can't wait for reports from weekend I to get some details from Dis'ers.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AuntieK said:


> Just read through the DPB comments and am cracking up at all of the snack comments.  We SWW fans sure are Mickey Bar obsessed.


DPB people MUST have made the connection by now -- groups of people almost simultaneously asking the same questions... DISers!!


----------



## lovingeire

AuntieK said:


> Just read through the DPB comments and am cracking up at all of the snack comments.  We SWW fans sure are Mickey Bar obsessed.



I was going to ask but figured others had it covered! Fingers crossed for answers in the morning! If not we'll have to trust the weekend 1 guinea pigs!


----------



## tschaan

So, are the Star Wars adult beverages available during the week, or only on the weekends?


----------



## Itinkso

tschaan said:


> So, are the Star Wars adult beverages available during the week, or only on the weekends?


Only on the weekends. There will be pop-up bars outside of SciFi and H&V. Last year there were drinks served in Darth Mall.


----------



## AThrillingChase

lovingeire said:


> I was going to ask but figured others had it covered! Fingers crossed for answers in the morning! If not we'll have to trust the weekend 1 guinea pigs!



I will treat my duty with the utmost respect.



Itinkso said:


> Only on the weekends. There will be pop-up bars outside of SciFi and H&V. Last year there were drinks served in Darth Mall.



And they sell out!! I won't lie, that was 50% of the reason why I am doing FtF. I can't risk it again!


----------



## Felipe4

Itinkso said:


> Only on the weekends. There will be pop-up bars outside of SciFi and H&V. Last year there were drinks served in Darth Mall.



When we realized they were available last year during dinner at Hollywood Brown Derby (we went without knowing it was SWW!), our server snuck out and got them for us! He was awesome.


----------



## Itinkso

AThrillingChase said:


> And they sell out!! I won't lie, that was 50% of the reason why I am doing FtF. I can't risk it again!


We were there the very last SWW day and the Death Star glow cubes were sold out as well as the lightsabers... I had wanted them as a cool souvenir even though my DH would have had to drink both!


----------



## julluvsdisney

Tell me that I need to get the 69.00 Package.  I feel like I need this in my life.  Do I ? Seems like it is worth it! Am I wrong?


----------



## tschaan

They sell out when? We are going weekend 2 on Friday the 22nd. Do I need to stake them out before lunch or do you mean they'll be gone by the end of the day?


----------



## coluk003

julluvsdisney said:


> Tell me that I need to get the 69.00 Package.  I feel like I need this in my life.  Do I ? Seems like it is worth it! Am I wrong?



Actually i would get the 99 dollar one, it definitely has its value and will get you into most things people want and will free up that tier one FP for TSMM or RnR or GMR  Not sure of your dates bu the 99 dollar package has a few other things to off, like all FP for the shows and this means you dont have to be in line at 830 or 9am for the 10am opening to get the credentials to choose that one show


----------



## coluk003

@tschaan my days can be off, but they ran out like the first or second weekend last year, and as far as i remember never got more in.  This is off memory and from what i remember reading


----------



## lovethattink

I feel like I'm the only one NOT buying a package.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lovethattink said:


> I feel like I'm the only one NOT buying a package.



You aren't.  My husband & I did the package last year.  We enjoyed it but we feel no desire to do it this year.


----------



## BobaFettFan

This will probably be the only SWW I ever go to.  I can make another 100 dollars.  I can never make more time.


----------



## lovethattink

Dis_Yoda said:


> You aren't.  My husband & I did the package last year.  We enjoyed it but we feel no desire to do it this year.



We did it last year too, twice. Same with the FSF premium package.  

I really enjoyed them. 

But for the 2nd FSF we ended up taking the ice cream and going to a better spot for parade viewing.


----------



## keats_c

We aren't doing the packages either, I have FP the Rebels show for my 6yo son.  He wanted to get Ian's autograph and was not happy when he found out that Ian wasn't doing autographs. We are just going to take in all the Star Wars scenery and enjoy watching.  He is doing his "Jedi Mickey day" on the Wednesday before the 1st SWW so we have two days of HS.  Fun times!!


----------



## yulilin3

k9muttlover said:


> Question re: Feel the Force Premium Package.  We are considering doing this, but it would be the day we fly in.  We'd miss the motorcade but could easily make it in time for SotS and the dessert party.  Is this do-able or would it be a waste?


If it's a waste of money is completely your decision. But you can book and get your wristband/credentials at Guest Relations if you miss the parade portion of the package.



coluk003 said:


> @yulilin3 here's what I've got so far and could use some of your advice in either moving things and where to put in Darths Mall.
> 
> Get to the park around 6:30am. id like to be as close to the rope as possible if not AT the rope. I'm a bit short, but im also an adult so not sure if id ask or if anyone would let me get in front of them.
> Run over to chewie and get a picture, I can live without it but id be pretty disappointed if i didn't  do it. He comes out at 8:00Am correct?
> Breakfast is at 8:10Am at sci fi.
> Hopefully have sister 2 in line for the  credentials at 9AM ( we have the 99 dollar package)
> Watch the parade, geek out as im in the back of the parade route up to the stage. Maybe if they let us ill wave at all the little jedi, I really do love kids   )
> After that and the stage show, go over to ST for 11:35 AM - 12:35 PM FP
> FP for Show BtF rebels(so excited for this)at 1:45(from package)
> 2:10 PM - 3:10 PM TSMM FP
> 3;15 star of the saga ( excited more for the preshow then anything lol)
> 5:50-6:05 Little mermaid
> Ewok Tale My Short Story 5:15pm
> Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
> 
> Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm
> Where would you slot in the mall and the great movie ride? I know my sister wants to do GMR, me its really lame and outdated lol but its not all about me
> 
> Ill probably ask again once the weekends actually start to see if anything changes on this year recommendations, buts hows that look.
> 
> Sorry for all the details


It looks good, a couple of things though:
you don't need to get your credentials at 9am for the Deluxe Premium Package ($99) that's too early. It'll be closer to 10am. The TSMM fp is smacked right in the middle of the 2 shows, it'll take you a total of about 30 min. at the least to walk over to TSMM ride with fp and walk back to the theater. It's doable but a little tight. Same for VotLM you might make it in time or that show but it'll be tight and then leaving and going back to Obi Wan.  I guess you could try to put GMR after Obi Wan and before the parade. I would go to Darth's Mall right after breakfast before the DPP. Hope this helps



Metz172 said:


> I meant that we have pretty much guaranteed seats.  I keep seeing posts about people with fast passes for the show talking about being in line an hour before the show.  I was double checking that I don't need to do that and will still get seats.


yes, everyone with a package and fp and obviously the VIP experience will have guaranteed seats. Only people on standby don't have one



DisneyCrazy123 said:


> Itinkso, thanks for the info and idea to go to the second Fantasmic.  I have tentatively booked the Feel the Force Premium Package.  The Deluxe was sold out.  Does anyone have any thoughts about how crowded the reserved viewing area will be for the parade and the fireworks.


If it's like last year it'll be crowded but not unbearable shoulder to shoulder. For the parade it'll be around 2 to 3 rows deep with children sitting in the front. For the dessert and fireworks it was very nice, plenty of room to walk around in the area. Not sure how many are being sold this year compared to last


----------



## Wendybird55

Hi, I've been away from this thread for a bit and just read the updates and such. This will be our first SWW - going weekend of May 22. I booked the VIP tour and just read offerings of premium package. I know VIP includes 2 meals, FP to certain attractions, M&G with Dark Side character and I believe Jedi Training session for my son if he wants. What I'm a bit confused with are the shows....Looks like with premium package you get seating for all shows, what about VIP tour....It mentions the one show in the description, but what about the others like Obi Wan and Ewok...I aleady have ADRS for Galactic Breakfast and H&V character dinner (other days) so the meals of VIP aren't very the most important nor are FP as we can ride those rides any trip. My biggest concern is experiencing the special shows / events of SWW without major confusion as I am new to this event and don't have as much time for this trip to plan tactics for doing it on my own so I want the help of one of the packages...which do you think is best? Should I stay with VIP or try Premium? Our VIP is for Sunday 5/24 as we want to enjoy the 24 hour event on Friday and figured we'd need some rest Saturday morning...so Saturday afternoon and evening are now free to do what we want so we can do some SWW events and such then on our own.  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Wendybird55 said:


> Hi, I've been away from this thread for a bit and just read the updates and such. This will be our first SWW - going weekend of May 22. I booked the VIP tour and just read offerings of premium package. I know VIP includes 2 meals, FP to certain attractions, M&G with Dark Side character and I believe Jedi Training session for my son if he wants. What I'm a bit confused with are the shows....Looks like with premium package you get seating for all shows, what about VIP tour....It mentions the one show in the description, but what about the others like Obi Wan and Ewok...I aleady have ADRS for Galactic Breakfast and H&V character dinner (other days) so the meals of VIP aren't very the most important nor are FP as we can ride those rides any trip. My biggest concern is experiencing the special shows / events of SWW without major confusion as I am new to this event and don't have as much time for this trip to plan tactics for doing it on my own so I want the help of one of the packages...which do you think is best? Should I stay with VIP or try Premium? Our VIP is for Sunday 5/24 as we want to enjoy the 24 hour event on Friday and figured we'd need some rest Saturday morning...so Saturday afternoon and evening are now free to do what we want so we can do some SWW events and such then on our own.  Thanks!


again, personal decision. But if you can do without the 2 meals offered and the direct access to the rides then you could switch to the Deluxe Premium and save some money. I believe that VIP will have access to all the shows presented that day at SWW. I really don't think they would leave you guys hanging and not offer them all. You can call the VIP and have them check to make sure.
With the Deluxe Premium you do get guaranteed seats to all the shows at SWW that day. So like I said, you don't mind having those other goodies from the VIP I would switch. Word of caution though the DPP is selling out quickly so make your decision fast and book it first before cancelling VIP


----------



## tinkerpea

Argh I don't know what to do, I desperately would like the starwars dooney bag, I don't really like all the regular disney dooney, the only one I got was the ice cream cart pattern,
All the others that I've loved have been the limited ed patterns like the tink marathon one,and the villain etc.
So I was determined to get this bag, thought all hope was lost then blagged the deluxe package with entry to the mall! For the first day!

Now this is where my plan come unstuck,dh is wanting to see motorcade and walk behind etc, I want that bag!!! I'm guessing I won't be able to have fp entry to the mall until we sign up? Which means front row for parade will be out, and my husband will never forgive me!


----------



## yulilin3

So is every questions on the DPB from a Disser? I posted 2 yesterday and one just now. We will see if she answers


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerpea said:


> Argh I don't know what to do, I desperately would like the starwars dooney bag, I don't really like all the regular disney dooney, the only one I got was the ice cream cart pattern,
> All the others that I've loved have been the limited ed patterns like the tink marathon one,and the villain etc.
> So I was determined to get this bag, thought all hope was lost then blagged the deluxe package with entry to the mall! For the first day!
> 
> Now this is where my plan come unstuck,dh is wanting to see motorcade and walk behind etc, I want that bag!!! I'm guessing I won't be able to have fp entry to the mall until we sign up? Which means front row for parade will be out, and my husband will never forgive me!


you could get your credential at 10am, your husband holds spot for parade and you run to the mall? Which weekend are you coming?


----------



## lovethattink

tinkerpea said:


> Argh I don't know what to do, I desperately would like the starwars dooney bag, I don't really like all the regular disney dooney, the only one I got was the ice cream cart pattern,
> All the others that I've loved have been the limited ed patterns like the tink marathon one,and the villain etc.
> So I was determined to get this bag, thought all hope was lost then blagged the deluxe package with entry to the mall! For the first day!
> 
> Now this is where my plan come unstuck,dh is wanting to see motorcade and walk behind etc, I want that bag!!! I'm guessing I won't be able to have fp entry to the mall until we sign up? Which means front row for parade will be out, and my husband will never forgive me!



Split up after check in? He goes to grab a parade spot for both of you and you go get the bag? My only concern is that check out lines for merchandise have at times been over an hour long. What is your date?


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> you could get your credential at 10am, your husband holds spot for parade and you run to the mall? Which weekend are you coming?



Great minds think alike


----------



## yulilin3

@lovethattink  it's like your inside my mind


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

lovethattink said:


> I feel like I'm the only one NOT buying a package.



We aren't either! For the first time in forever (see what I did there?) We aren't staying any SWWs and will be daytripping it as a game time decision. Because of that, we won't even be able to see the fireworks this year, so no ftf package. I'm so sad but holding on to looking forward to Galactic Breakfast. Hopefully next year we'll be back to SWW in full...force!


----------



## yulilin3

SWW was still completely enjoyable before fp+ and premium packages and VIP tours. Just have a good plan and you'll be able to get all of your priorities done 
I wouldn't be doing it every weekend for the past 11 years if it wasn't fun
@Mimsy Borogove  we've also been ap holders mostly since 1997


----------



## lovethattink

Mimsy Borogove said:


> We aren't either! For the first time in forever (see what I did there?) We aren't staying any SWWs and will be daytripping it as a game time decision. Because of that, we won't even be able to see the fireworks this year, so no ftf package. I'm so sad but holding on to looking forward to Galactic Breakfast. Hopefully next year we'll be back to SWW in full...force!



We day tripped most of the sww. It was only since 2012 that we stayed overnight. We always had fun with whatever we ended up doing. 

I'm sure you'll enjoy your breakfast!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

lovethattink said:


> I feel like I'm the only one NOT buying a package.



I dropped ours, so we're not doing one, either.  It just doesn't work well for us.


----------



## slaveone

I am not doing package and it's not just because of the Mickey bars.


----------



## OZMom

I haven't dropped it yet, but DH is less than impressed with the package. I'm going to try to upgrade to the deluxe, which apparently I should have booked in the first place, but if I can't, we won't be doing a package either. 

Quick Question though: Do the lightsaber / death stars come in the drinks at the party, or only the ones at the pop up bars?


----------



## lovethattink

Here's my biggest question about not doing a package. It sounds like there might be 3 reserved sections for the motorcade.  Plus there's usually 2 wheelchair areas reserved. Will parade viewing end up more competitive than other years?


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> I haven't dropped it yet, but DH is less than impressed with the package. I'm going to try to upgrade to the deluxe, which apparently I should have booked in the first place, but if I can't, we won't be doing a package either.
> 
> Quick Question though: Do the lightsaber / death stars come in the drinks at the party, or only the ones at the pop up bars?


The lightsaber and death star glow cubes were available from the pop up bars all day, they opened around 1pm if I'm not mistaken. There was two on either side of the event stage, one by Brown Derby and Starring Rolls, one by 50s Prime Time and H&V and one by Mama Melrose. Also one inside Darth's Mall.



lovethattink said:


> Here's my biggest question about not doing a package. It sounds like there might be 3 reserved sections for the motorcade.  Plus there's usually 2 wheelchair areas reserved. Will parade viewing end up more competitive than other years?


remember that with the removal of the Hat the stage can be placed further down, closer to GMR. The Hat took a lot of space so this will open it more for people to have spots for the parade.


----------



## slaveone

lovethattink said:


> Here's my biggest question about not doing a package. It sounds like there might be 3 reserved sections for the motorcade.  Plus there's usually 2 wheelchair areas reserved. Will parade viewing end up more competitive than other years?


I think it might. At least for photo perfect spots.


----------



## keishashadow

lovingeire said:


> I was going to ask but figured others had it covered! Fingers crossed for answers in the morning! If not *we'll have to trust the weekend 1 guinea pigs*!








 we shall carry y'all forward!

somebody mentioned thinking the dessert parties would be separate but FW viewing for all in the hub.  Has that question been answered "officially"?   imo vague at best based upon Disney's descriptions:

*Deluxe:* * A reserved viewing location for the nightly Symphony in the Stars fireworks show*, paired with…A _Star Wars_-themed dessert party with specialty alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages

*Premium:* Guest check-in for the fireworks and for the dessert party is located across from the Brown Derby entrance on Hollywood Boulevard in Disney’s Hollywood Studios. *The fireworks viewing location and dessert party is at the hub of Disney’s Hollywood Studios—on the right side approaching the Great Movie ride.
*
Yuellin mentioned the stage could be moved closer to the GMR, sounds like she's right on as usual!


----------



## Mizzoufan

So I was able to get a premium feel the force  package but dang it so high for what you get.  A seat for the parades and the fireworks and a dessert. Is it really worth it?


----------



## alayne

Forgive me if this has already been said but I would think that with My Disney Experience you would be able to get something attached to your Magic Band and be able to select the extra FP for the show once you signed up for one the the packages instead of having to spend your time getting in a line at 10:00 to receive your FP. To me your spending money for this package but losing valuable time that you could be meeting SW Characters. Am I missing something?


----------



## yulilin3

@keishashadow  none of the questions have been answered from yesterdays DPB post. Hoping some will be answered today
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-premium-packages-during-star-wars-weekends/


----------



## yulilin3

Mizzoufan said:


> So I was able to get a premium feel the force  package but dang it so high for what you get.  A seat for the parades and the fireworks and a dessert. Is it really worth it?





alayne said:


> Forgive me if this has already been said but I would think that with My Disney Experience you would be able to get something attached to your Magic Band and be able to select the extra FP for the show once you signed up for one the the packages instead of having to spend your time getting in a line at 10:00 to receive your FP. To me your spending money for this package but losing valuable time that you could be meeting SW Characters. Am I missing something?


the question of "is it worth it" is a personal response. I can't say what will be worth to you...
These packages, the same as fp for shows to me gives you peace of mind that you will have a spot for the parade and desserts and drinks to enjoy while waiting for fireworks. With this years added bonus of 1 or all of the shows depedning on the package. I don't see these packages as HUGE time savers but if you think about the fact that to get a good spot for the parade you need to sit down and grab it 2 hours before, and compare that with 1 hour before the parade it is saving some time...but to me the biggest draw is that you have guaranteed spots for parade, show(s) and fireworks.


----------



## lovethattink

alayne said:


> Forgive me if this has already been said but I would think that with My Disney Experience you would be able to get something attached to your Magic Band and be able to select the extra FP for the show once you signed up for one the the packages instead of having to spend your time getting in a line at 10:00 to receive your FP. To me your spending money for this package but losing valuable time that you could be meeting SW Characters. Am I missing something?


 
So far, none of the perks of any premium package has been linked. It's all been a paper trail. And yes, the wait times involved loses valuable park time. You don't have to wait. You are guaranteed entry to the reserved area. But you may end up behind taller people and if you are looking for a picture worthy parade spot, you may have to be willing to stand in line and wait to get in. This has happened with FTF and FSF Premium Packages, both.


----------



## yulilin3

best video I could find of the parade area pre-hat. BTW this was filmed 2 months before my DS was born, I feel super old (not my video) . Anyways I'm thinking the stage will be where that planter in the middle of the street was. So by my very unscientific calculations I think with the hat removed it'll give spots to about 300 more people , maybe a bit more?
If we think that the VIP will have 40 people, the PP will have 200 (same as last year) and the DPP will have about 100 from how fast it's selling out I think we are about even from last years spots.
I'm not sure I'm explaining that clearly




unrelated but notice how Disney reuses a lot of stuff. Most things from these floats ended up at TSMM


----------



## keishashadow

thank you.  Not a Disney blog fan, have found that their information is posted very quickly here, if not before it's 'official'.  IMO they rarely release all the pertinent details at the get-go for many of their special offers, have often wondered if it's by design or just plain old errors of omission.


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> thank you.  Not a Disney blog fan, have found that their information is posted very quickly here, if not before it's 'official'.  IMO they rarely release all the pertinent details at the get-go for many of their special offers, have often wondered if it's by design or just plain old errors of omission.


we had information about both packages open for booking Monday morning and they just released the details yesterday around noon on the Disney site and then the blog post came around 5pm...I'm hoping she's looking for all the answers and gives us some clue. But I am going to DHS on Sunday and will take pictures of the areas I think will be used for the different packages and post them here. At least it'll give us a visual.


----------



## disneydreamin23

Delilah1310 said:


> Wait ... WHAT??!!
> 
> Please tell me more!!!



Last year they made noises when you used them at fastpass places. Here's a Yoda one in action.


----------



## yulilin3

answers are coming in from the DPB...reading them now


----------



## yulilin3

*Christine on April 7th, 2015 at 5:52 pm*
Will the VIP Ultimate Star Wars tour share the same parade, show and dessert party areas or will they have a more private space?





*Rachel Brent on April 8th, 2015 at 8:50 am*
The Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekend VIP Tour guests have a separate viewing location for the Legends of the Force Motorcade from the Feel the Force package guests. The evening dessert party with viewing of the Summon the Force Finale show and Symphony of the Stars Fireworks lends itself to a more “party” style environment and is enjoyed by guests of both the Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends VIP Tour and the Feel the Force Package Guests.


----------



## yulilin3

sounds like there will be one big dessert party for everyone?? Not sure why on the site it says left and right areas for dessert parties


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Do not expect anyone you speak to on the dining line to know anything about where the viewing areas will be, what will be served at the parade or dessert party, or what the smaller differences are between the package. All they do is make reservations. If you ask them for info, I think they look it up on the same website you yourself would use to look it up. Many of them are in call centers, some work from home and most of them are not actually at WDW. Many may not even be in Florida.


----------



## mexxican

Mizzoufan said:


> So I was able to get a premium feel the force  package but dang it so high for what you get.  A seat for the parades and the fireworks and a dessert. Is it really worth it?


Nevermind


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> Don't forget priority access to Darths Mall.


PP doesn't get the direct access to the Mall just Deluxe Premium


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Metz172 said:


> I meant that we have pretty much guaranteed seats.  I keep seeing posts about people with fast passes for the show talking about being in line an hour before the show.  I was double checking that I don't need to do that and will still get seats.


 
You have guaranteed seats for the fastpasses IF you enter the fastpass line prior to the expiration time of your fastpass window. You aren't guaranteed GOOD seats.


----------



## mexxican

yulilin3 said:


> PP doesn't get the direct access to the Mall just Deluxe Premium


I know, I realized that after hit post. Haven't had my coffee yet


----------



## Itinkso

tschaan said:


> They sell out when? We are going weekend 2 on Friday the 22nd. Do I need to stake them out before lunch or do you mean they'll be gone by the end of the day?


Sold out as in no longer available well before the last weekend. The glow cubes and lots of SW merchandise were gone before the last weekend.


----------



## Tltorrez

tinkerpea said:


> Not sure what's happening but I just looked on mde app and I can book it



Sounds like there's still a fair amount of FP availability. That bodes well for those of us offsite. Though I'm sure it will fill up more in the next week, now that various blogs are announcing the SWW stuff.

One week to go for my window.


----------



## yulilin3

Is there a Lisa in the house? 
*LISA on April 8th, 2015 at 9:04 am*
So still just vague responses….Where do the premium people check in for the dessert party? The Disney site lists Brown Derby for check in under the deluxe premium section.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Sounds like there's still a fair amount of FP availability. That bodes well for those of us offsite. Though I'm sure it will fill up more in the next week, now that various blogs are announcing the SWW stuff.
> 
> *One week to go for my window*.


mine too


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> I know, I realized that after hit post. Haven't had my coffee yet


there's a lot of information out there. It's hard to keep it all clear


----------



## MakiraMarlena

the packages won't be for everyone. I am not interested in going at the crack of opening to meet characters and I don't need to be anywhere else, so I'm good with standing in line to check in. I don't need the rides on FP (I'll do them some other time) so I am good with holding a FP to a show because I only get one show with my package. I won't even mind if the only show left when I check in is one I wasn't planning on, because I have the fastpass for the one I was planning on. I know I can get some decent celebrity photos from that area and the dessert party is cool plus there will be cocktails and they weren't fooling around with the rum last year. So I'm good with the regular premium.

and I'm not that fond of Mickey bars. I would like to see the strawberry bars back though.

PS. I think the gal in the blog already said that there would be separate parade viewing areas but everyone will be at the same dessert party. I'm good with that, booked another package on 5/23 with 4 friends with 3 of us on the regular package and 2 on deluxe. at least we will all be at the same party.


----------



## Florida Girl

yulilin3 said:


> Is there a Lisa in the house?
> *LISA on April 8th, 2015 at 9:04 am*
> So still just vague responses….Where do the premium people check in for the dessert party? The Disney site lists Brown Derby for check in under the deluxe premium section.



That would be me  My bit*hy comment is still awaiting moderation as well as my much nicer one I did earlier....UGH


----------



## Itinkso

lovethattink said:


> I feel like I'm the only one NOT buying a package.


Tink: I think you are the only one NOT buying a package and who WILL be on the Fantasy SW cruise.... countless "free" Mickey Bars through room service and as dessert at every dinner!


----------



## Tltorrez

lovethattink said:


> I feel like I'm the only one NOT buying a package.



I'm not either. I'm on a strict budget so it's out of the question. Truthfully if I had the cash, I'd rather do dinner with the Disney characters anyway.


----------



## yulilin3

@Florida Girl love the "Dr. Internet" comment


----------



## yulilin3

I feel like we overwhelmed poor Ms. Brent...I'm still hoping she's just verifying all the answers


----------



## Delilah1310

thanks for sharing the video about the Magic Bands!!! 
Yet another tiny cool thing to get excited about!

So where can I get these special bands ... just at DHS and only on SWW days, I'm guessing?


----------



## Itinkso

alayne said:


> Forgive me if this has already been said but I would think that with My Disney Experience you would be able to get something attached to your Magic Band and be able to select the extra FP for the show once you signed up for one the the packages instead of having to spend your time getting in a line at 10:00 to receive your FP. To me your spending money for this package but losing valuable time that you could be meeting SW Characters. Am I missing something?


Disney needs to make sure you are actually in the park before they will issue the FP. If you've ever glanced through the Throwaway Room thread, many guests book rooms for the perks and then cancel. DHS doesn't want to allow FPs for packages that can easily be canceled and then re-purchased by others as that will affect the predetermined number of FPs that are available.


----------



## Artax

So now that I have booked FTF premium and get a single show selection I am considering dropping my fastpass for the rebels show. What is the opinion for availability for this show day of at FTF check in. I would think this may be a popular one among kids, but feel stars of the saga will be more popular one the first weekend. Or if I wait til I get the FTF show selection and change the fastpass day of, whats the chance I can still get a toy story fastpass.


----------



## Artax

disneydreamin23 said:


> Last year they made noises when you used them at fastpass places. Here's a Yoda one in action.



That is cool, I had no idea they had those for sale last year or I would have probably had to buy the vader one for my son. Did they make the noises in all parks everytime it was used? or just during SWW?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Chances aren't too terribly high of getting a same day Toy Story fastpass after 10 AM. You might get lucky. I think any of the other attractions will be available though (except maybe Frozen). I'll want Stars of the Saga but I'm holding the FP I have for it until I know whether or not I can actually get it for the package. (anybody wanting a FP the same day should probably start checking after 10 AM)

They will have SWW magic bands but this year I think they feature Disney characters as Star Wars characters and not the actual Star Wars characters. No idea if they will have sound effects.  Last year the bands were only available the last weekend. I think they're planning to sell them right away this time.


----------



## Cluelyss

Artax said:


> So now that I have booked FTF premium and get a single show selection I am considering dropping my fastpass for the rebels show. What is the opinion for availability for this show day of at FTF check in. I would think this may be a popular one among kids, but feel stars of the saga will be more popular one the first weekend. Or if I wait til I get the FTF show selection and change the fastpass day of, whats the chance I can still get a toy story fastpass.


I would not count on getting a TSMM FP day-of.


----------



## lovethattink

The bands just make noise at dhs touch points. The Olaf bands from FSF does the same.


----------



## yulilin3

In order of popularity from most to least:
A Conversation with Frank Oz
Stars of the Saga
Visit to the Maul
Am Ewok's Tale
Behind the Force Rebels


----------



## Artax

MakiraMarlena said:


> Chances aren't too terribly high of getting a same day Toy Story fastpass after 10 AM. You might get lucky. I think any of the other attractions will be available though. I'll want Stars of the Saga but I'm holding the FP I have for it until I know whether or not I can actually get it for the package. (anybody wanting a FP the same day should probably start checking after 10 AM)
> 
> They will have SWW magic bands but this year I think they feature Disney characters as Star Wars characters and not the actual Star Wars characters. No idea if they will have sound effects.  Last year the bands were only available the last weekend. I think they're planning to sell them right away this time.



Thats probably why I didnt see them, I was there the first day last year too. Not sure why I keep signing up to be the guinea pig. 




Cluelyss said:


> I would not count on getting a TSMM FP day-of.



yes that's what I was afraid of. But was thinking maybe, because all of the shows were tier 1, that they may be more available than any other day of the week.


----------



## yulilin3

*Frances from NE on April 8th, 2015 at 8:44 am*
For the Deluxe package, will the reserved seating for the shows be the same at FP+? Would we enter thru the regular FP+ line? Or will these reserved seats be in a separate section with a different line?

Also for the Deluxe package, it says that reserved seating is included for ALL shows. On some week-ends there will be 4 shows, and maybe even a possible 5 shows for the last week-end. I just want to confirm that this package does give reserved seating for ALL shows, no matter how many there might be on that particular day. Thanks!

PS. Also interested in what the “snack” consists of. Last year we had Mickey Bars & such.





*Rachel Brent on April 8th, 2015 at 10:03 am*
Hi Frances, the Feel the Force Premium Package includes reserved seating for your choice of (1) of the shows at Theater of the Stars featuring Celebrity talent (this is a new addition to the package this year), while the Feel the Force Premium Deluxe Package includes reserved seating for all of the Celebrity Talk Shows in Theater of the Stars on the day of the package.


----------



## Candleshoe

The sound emanates from the touch post and not the magic band, right?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovethattink said:


> The bands just make noise at dhs touch points. The Olaf bands from FSF does the same.


I hope for the price of the galactic gathering the lightsaber ones make noise! 

I'm still bummed that those won't be available for purchase outside that event.  I don't like the others they've shown as being for sale this year to all.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I like Yulilin's ranking as I think we are going for Ewoks Tale on weekend 2.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Candleshoe said:


> The sound emanates from the touch post and not the magic band, right?


Yes.


----------



## Artax

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I hope for the price of the galactic gathering the lightsaber ones make noise!
> 
> I'm still bummed that those won't be available for purchase outside that event.  I don't like the others they've shown as being for sale this year to all.



I am with you there. I would love to have the option to buy the light saber ones. The others, not so much. I don't think they will get my money for these this year. Light saber or darth vader...YES take my money. the others are a little ho hum.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> *Frances from NE on April 8th, 2015 at 8:44 am*
> For the Deluxe package, will the reserved seating for the shows be the same at FP+? Would we enter thru the regular FP+ line? Or will these reserved seats be in a separate section with a different line?
> 
> Also for the Deluxe package, it says that reserved seating is included for ALL shows. On some week-ends there will be 4 shows, and maybe even a possible 5 shows for the last week-end. I just want to confirm that this package does give reserved seating for ALL shows, no matter how many there might be on that particular day. Thanks!
> 
> PS. Also interested in what the “snack” consists of. Last year we had Mickey Bars & such.
> 
> 
> *Rachel Brent on April 8th, 2015 at 10:03 am*
> Hi Frances, the Feel the Force Premium Package includes reserved seating for your choice of (1) of the shows at Theater of the Stars featuring Celebrity talent (this is a new addition to the package this year), while the Feel the Force Premium Deluxe Package includes reserved seating for all of the Celebrity Talk Shows in Theater of the Stars on the day of the package.



I noticed that she really only answered the portion of the question we're all very clear on.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Maybe she doesn't yet know where the entry point will be or what the snack is. I think one of the things Disney reps are careful about is to never say "I don't know." On the blog I think they will refuse to answer rather than answer and say they don't know.


----------



## yulilin3

yeah, I'm thinking she's still trying to gather information


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Artax said:


> I am with you there. I would love to have the option to buy the light saber ones. The others, not so much. I don't think they will get my money for these this year. Light saber or darth vader...YES take my money. the others are a little ho hum.


They look cute for kids, but even DS10 said those aren't "cool enough". He wanted Vader, and we all would have been happy with a beeping R2 or a C3PO that says "Oh my"... Or something...


----------



## MakiraMarlena

that's why I do my own magic bands. I don't know if it's cheaper based on what I spend on paint.


----------



## HCinKC

disneydreamin23 said:


> Also, unrelated but I just got these in the mail! My magic band skins.  No Star Wars because I want to buy one there so it'll make sound effects



How long did it take before you got them? I have only found SW Rebels tattoos so far, so I am considering doing something like this instead. Thanks for sharing, too. They look fab!



Music City Mama said:


> So, I guess the 9:30 fireworks for Weekends II-V and 9:45 fireworks for just Weekend I wasn't a typo in the system after all. I wonder why it's different just for Week I?
> 
> 
> *Symphony in the Stars Fireworks* begin at 9:45 PM on the first weekend (May 15 – 17, 2015) and at 9:30 PM on all remaining weekends (May 22 – 24, May 29 – 31, June 5 – 7, June 12 – 14, 2015).



Surely, it couldn't be that Disney is...gulp...allowing extra time for any first weekend timing mishaps? So, this puts fireworks ending at about 10:15? Sigh. Super late Friday night for poor ODS followed by super early Saturday morning for RD. Fail on the planning, Mama. Fail. In my defense, that is what works best with ADRs...



ArielRae said:


> Scored the last Storm trooper chocolate bunny from my Walmart at 50% Off.



Man, I love SW fans. Good times, good times.



7dustya said:


> I can't believe 5/23 and 5/24 are sold out already for the deluxe premium. So disappointing. I booked the regular package but I'm not sure if the value is worth it for me. Having all of the shows was the selling point for me.



It seems like there must be pretty limited capacity for the Deluxe. I guess that makes sense given they are guaranteeing seating for Deluxe and VIP at 3+ shows a day. I know that the theatre has a good amount of seating, but I can't imagine they'd want to tie up too much. Maybe it also makes sense if Deluxe and VIP are sharing party areas. They can only fit so many people.



lovingeire said:


> I ordered some from Fantasy Bands - SW for the oldest boys.



Could you share a pic? And how long did it take to get them? Thanks!



lovethattink said:


> I feel like I'm the only one NOT buying a package.



We're not doing any of them, GG, VIP, or FtF. While we'll go all three days, none will be full days at HS. Plus, DH will be leaving with the baby, missing the fireworks. I want us to do the parade together, so I wouldn't get it for just ODS and me. And purchasing it then not using a portion just doesn't make sense. Plus, I don't think ODS cares about shows. I think the Deluxe would be a great choice if our situation was different though. I can definitely understand the draw and excitement.


----------



## yulilin3

*LISA on April 8th, 2015 at 7:21 am*
Hi,
Would you please clarify the exact specifics for each package? The dessert parties for each package are in separate areas? The firework viewing areas are in separate locations? Is there seating in the deluxe package for the dessert party? With the deluxe package how much time in advance must one show up to assured a reserved seat? Dr. Internet is awash with varying bits of information most claimed to be received from Disney cast members when booking their packages. LOL at the all the snack questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Rachel Brent on April 8th, 2015 at 10:10 am*
The reserved viewing areas for Legends of the Force: Star Wars Celebrity Motorcade and Symphony in the Stars fireworks and Star Wars-themed dessert party are the same for both Feel the Force packages. With the Feel the Force Premium Deluxe Package you get everything in the Premium Package plus access to ALL of the Celebrity Talk Shows in Theater of the Stars on the day of the package (versus reserved seating for your choice of (1) Celebrity Talk Show with the Premium Package), priority access to Darth’s Mall on the day of the package, and the commemorative lanyard and credential.


----------



## yulilin3

and now I'm more confused. I'm sure she got this wrong. PP is where feel the force was last year. DPP is at the entrance of the park. Only way you can walk behind the motorcade
This is why DPP check in is at the front and PP is by Min and Bill


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> Tink: I think you are the only one NOT buying a package and who WILL be on the Fantasy SW cruise.... countless "free" Mickey Bars through room service and as dessert at every dinner!



I love the quotation marks! Yes, I know I'm blessed to be able to do the cruise and be at SWW most of the 5 weekends. 



Tltorrez said:


> I'm not either. I'm on a strict budget so it's out of the question. Truthfully if I had the cash, I'd rather do dinner with the Disney characters anyway.



I canceled the dinner to save the money. Thinking of canceling the breakfast, but haven't been able to bring myself to do it. 

Counter services prices have gone up a bit. There's not too much difference between them and ts. Though those SW event meals cost a pretty penny.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> *LISA on April 8th, 2015 at 7:21 am*
> Hi,
> Would you please clarify the exact specifics for each package? The dessert parties for each package are in separate areas? The firework viewing areas are in separate locations? Is there seating in the deluxe package for the dessert party? With the deluxe package how much time in advance must one show up to assured a reserved seat? Dr. Internet is awash with varying bits of information most claimed to be received from Disney cast members when booking their packages. LOL at the all the snack questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachel Brent on April 8th, 2015 at 10:10 am*
> The reserved viewing areas for Legends of the Force: Star Wars Celebrity Motorcade and Symphony in the Stars fireworks and Star Wars-themed dessert party are the same for both Feel the Force packages. With the Feel the Force Premium Deluxe Package you get everything in the Premium Package plus access to ALL of the Celebrity Talk Shows in Theater of the Stars on the day of the package (versus reserved seating for your choice of (1) Celebrity Talk Show with the Premium Package), priority access to Darth’s Mall on the day of the package, and the commemorative lanyard and credential.


I GIVE UP. Those going on May 15, using ANY of the packages or none at all, PLEASE REPORT BACK!!

LOL! 

I'll be there on May 17 doing VIP and will share here.


----------



## lvstitch

Wendybird55 said:


> Hi, I've been away from this thread for a bit and just read the updates and such. This will be our first SWW - going weekend of May 22. I booked the VIP tour and just read offerings of premium package. I know VIP includes 2 meals, FP to certain attractions, M&G with Dark Side character and I believe Jedi Training session for my son if he wants. What I'm a bit confused with are the shows....Looks like with premium package you get seating for all shows, what about VIP tour....It mentions the one show in the description, but what about the others like Obi Wan and Ewok...I aleady have ADRS for Galactic Breakfast and H&V character dinner (other days) so the meals of VIP aren't very the most important nor are FP as we can ride those rides any trip. My biggest concern is experiencing the special shows / events of SWW without major confusion as I am new to this event and don't have as much time for this trip to plan tactics for doing it on my own so I want the help of one of the packages...which do you think is best? Should I stay with VIP or try Premium? Our VIP is for Sunday 5/24 as we want to enjoy the 24 hour event on Friday and figured we'd need some rest Saturday morning...so Saturday afternoon and evening are now free to do what we want so we can do some SWW events and such then on our own.  Thanks!


I've been struggling with the same thing and called VIP several times yesterday.  It seems because VIP have guides with us for 8 hours, they will personally bring us to the parade and shows so no waiting is needed.  It also seems that VIP has separate area for the parade.  Plus we get in the park almost an hour before everyone else.  At this point, I'm about 90% sure I'm doing the VIP package.


----------



## rbattenfelder

Hi Everyone,

My FP+ window opened up at 1:00am. I tried to make FP+ for  Star Wars events, but there were none showing for me to pick from. Has anyone had success making a FP+ for a Star Wars event? Thanks!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

FWIW, those limited edition Star Wars bands continued to be sold after SWW as well.  I know the Yoda bands were still available in at least one store in DHS when we went to Disney last August.  The Vader bands did sell out more quickly.


----------



## yulilin3

rbattenfelder said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My FP+ window opened up at 1:00am. I tried to make FP+ for  Star Wars events, but there were none showing for me to pick from. Has anyone had success making a FP+ for a Star Wars event? Thanks!


do you have anything blocking the times of the SWW shows booked already, maybe a meal reservation? Do you have anything booked on Tier 1? All shows are Tier 1 so you can only pick one thing from that tier


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> FWIW, those limited edition Star Wars bands continued to be sold after SWW as well.  I know the Yoda bands were still available in at least one store in DHS when we went to Disney last August.  The Vader bands did sell out more quickly.


I just wish that was true of the cool GG bands:


I'm sure these (available to all) will stay available longer... 


Maybe I'm too down on them...!


----------



## Dugette

yulilin3 said:


> *LISA on April 8th, 2015 at 7:21 am*
> Hi,
> Would you please clarify the exact specifics for each package? The dessert parties for each package are in separate areas? The firework viewing areas are in separate locations? Is there seating in the deluxe package for the dessert party? With the deluxe package how much time in advance must one show up to assured a reserved seat? Dr. Internet is awash with varying bits of information most claimed to be received from Disney cast members when booking their packages. LOL at the all the snack questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachel Brent on April 8th, 2015 at 10:10 am*
> The reserved viewing areas for Legends of the Force: Star Wars Celebrity Motorcade and Symphony in the Stars fireworks and Star Wars-themed dessert party are the same for both Feel the Force packages. With the Feel the Force Premium Deluxe Package you get everything in the Premium Package plus access to ALL of the Celebrity Talk Shows in Theater of the Stars on the day of the package (versus reserved seating for your choice of (1) Celebrity Talk Show with the Premium Package), priority access to Darth’s Mall on the day of the package, and the commemorative lanyard and credential.


Could someone please ask her if she is comfortable saying (and is willing to put in writing) that a family can get different packages (Premium vs. Deluxe Premium for those who want shows) and STILL be together for the parade viewing and fireworks/dessert party?

We're just talking me and DH here, so at least we're both adults and can be separated (but don't want to be). But what about someone who gets their older kids the non-show package or something? We're now both on DPFtF, as we don't want to split up, but I do not plan to see the shows (staying with our 2-year-old), so it feels like such a waste and I hate to take the shows from someone who wants them. If I could be ASSURED that we'd be together for the fireworks/party, I'd switch back to PFtF for me and DD, if still available. Why does this have to be so difficult?!


----------



## Florida Girl

Woot woot they approved my witchy comment where I basically called her out


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lvstitch said:


> I've been struggling with the same thing and called VIP several times yesterday.  It seems because VIP have guides with us for 8 hours, they will personally bring us to the parade and shows so no waiting is needed.  It also seems that VIP has separate area for the parade.  Plus we get in the park almost an hour before everyone else.  At this point, I'm about 90% sure I'm doing the VIP package.


Are you clear on how large each tour group is; how many per guide?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

She's already said that all packages go to the same dessert party. But it appears she is wrong about the parade viewing areas, so who knows what she is correct about. I'm willing to accept it about the party, because it is logistically a real pain to set up two or three separate dessert parties.

If I were to guess I would say that you would NOT be together for the parade viewing, but you would for the dessert party.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Florida Girl said:


> Woot woot they approved my witchy comment where I basically called her out


Wow -- I feel like Disney should (but won't) get props for that.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I GIVE UP. Those going on May 15, using ANY of the packages or none at all, PLEASE REPORT BACK!!
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I'll be there on May 17 doing VIP and will share here.



My FtF Premium Package is May 16th 1st weekend, I will be sure to let you know what happens... my Deluxe isn't until May 23rd however but I plan to do a full report on the differences and pros and cons in my trip report! (see signature line for link)


----------



## yulilin3

I've asked 3 questions, none have been answered. I fear CM at the entrance are going to have a picture of me and glare when I come into SWW this year


----------



## lovethattink

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I hope for the price of the galactic gathering the lightsaber ones make noise!
> 
> I'm still bummed that those won't be available for purchase outside that event.  I don't like the others they've shown as being for sale this year to all.



I'm not holding me breath. But, yes, it would be nice!

I'm not a fan of the Mickey or Donald bands. The light sabers are pretty cool though.


----------



## sunnygal041

I posted a snack-related question there, too.  No repsonse.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I've asked 3 questions, none have been answered. I fear CM at the entrance are going to have a picture of me and glare when I come into SWW this year


You know what? I was thinking about that!!  Look out!!


----------



## yulilin3

My DPP is May 16. I'll be posting as the day goes on . Wait @The Sunrise Student your package is the 16th? isn't that the day you are marching?


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> I've asked 3 questions, none have been answered. I fear CM at the entrance are going to have a picture of me and glare when I come into SWW this year


All the greatest heros make enemies.  Never fear, you're our heroine!
They'll send Boba Fett after you!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

i've got premium on both 5/16 and 5/23. I believe I have some friends who have a package on the 15th but I don't know which package.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> You know what? I was thinking about that!!  Look out!!


Maybe it's time to go as Darth Yulilin...enticing people to ask questions to get clear answers on the packages they have booked


----------



## slaveone

Honestly I think they have that moment when I get in line for Jungle cruise. I know more spiels then the current skippers but I usually will let them do there preferred.


----------



## slaveone

Honestly I think they have that moment when I get in line for Jungle cruise. I know more spiels then the current skippers but I usually will let them do there preferred.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Wow I was behind!



Itinkso said:


> We were there the very last SWW day and the Death Star glow cubes were sold out as well as the lightsabers... I had wanted them as a cool souvenir even though my DH would have had to drink both!


 
Just a small note here, that I am available to consume unwanted drinks. I will take one for the team.



julluvsdisney said:


> Tell me that I need to get the 69.00 Package.  I feel like I need this in my life.  Do I ? Seems like it is worth it! Am I wrong?


 
As others said, it is a personal choice. haha. But, FWIW we are thrilled to do it - and by we I mean two 30 year old girls. We don't need a front row parade spot so we won't wait all that long, but we do like enough space to bend our elbows and not smell burning flesh 2 inches from us in 11am Florida sun. That plus the desserts, and a few drinks (I WILL be trying all of them after being sold out last time) and being able to use our FP for TSMM instead of the show, definitely worth it to us. We both agreed it was a good price. I mean I'd spend $30 trying the 3 drink offerings alone.



tschaan said:


> They sell out when? We are going weekend 2 on Friday the 22nd. Do I need to stake them out before lunch or do you mean they'll be gone by the end of the day?


 
We tried to get them around 7:30 ish day 1 in 2013. They only had 2 options then. My mother ran between every bar stand she could find to get me one, and finally found a bartender who poured what he had left and just added vodka or whatever it was to fill the cup. While much appreciated, I'd really like to try the rest! We had regular glow cubes then, none of the fun death stars.



keishashadow said:


> we shall carry y'all forward!
> 
> somebody mentioned thinking the dessert parties would be separate but FW viewing for all in the hub.  Has that question been answered "officially"?   imo vague at best based upon Disney's descriptions:
> 
> *Deluxe:* * A reserved viewing location for the nightly Symphony in the Stars fireworks show*, paired with…A _Star Wars_-themed dessert party with specialty alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages
> 
> *Premium:* Guest check-in for the fireworks and for the dessert party is located across from the Brown Derby entrance on Hollywood Boulevard in Disney’s Hollywood Studios. *The fireworks viewing location and dessert party is at the hub of Disney’s Hollywood Studios—on the right side approaching the Great Movie ride.
> *
> Yuellin mentioned the stage could be moved closer to the GMR, sounds like she's right on as usual!


 
First, hello fellow guinea pig. I can't stop laughing at this photo. I really hope you somehow make a sign or a tshirt with this on it lol. Also, I took the line about the viewing location to be applicable to both packages.



Artax said:


> So now that I have booked FTF premium and get a single show selection I am considering dropping my fastpass for the rebels show. What is the opinion for availability for this show day of at FTF check in. I would think this may be a popular one among kids, but feel stars of the saga will be more popular one the first weekend. Or if I wait til I get the FTF show selection and change the fastpass day of, whats the chance I can still get a toy story fastpass.


 
We will be there on Fri and Sun, so I am planning on using my FtF ticket for SOTS since it sounds like it has seating even in front of the FP people, however slight that may be. I am also going to drop my SOTS FP I currently have for Friday for TSMM, in hopes of all of that working out and figuring I couldn't change it day off. So instead, I have FP SOTS on Sunday just in case we can't get in Friday. First weekend there are fewer shows we want to see - we aren't interested in rebels so we just want to do SOTS and Obi-wan, which we are willing to wait a half hour for on Sunday because we don't need great seats.


----------



## yulilin3

This shirt needs to be made:
Star Wars Weekend I Guinea Pigs


----------



## mmafan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I GIVE UP. Those going on May 15, using ANY of the packages or none at all, PLEASE REPORT BACK!!
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I'll be there on May 17 doing VIP and will share here.


I will ill be there FTF on the 15 VIP on the 16


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe it's time to go as Darth Yulilin... [snip]


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> This short needs to be made:
> Star Wars Weekend I Guinea Pigs
> View attachment 86900


that will be me.........lol


----------



## lvstitch

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Are you clear on how large each tour group is; how many per guide?



My understanding is 40 people, 2 guides.  I have read some reviews from last year and they even split the group up to ride what they wanted (between Rock and Roller Coaster and Tower of Terror).


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> The lightsaber and death star glow cubes were available from the pop up bars all day, they opened around 1pm if I'm not mistaken. There was two on either side of the event stage, one by Brown Derby and Starring Rolls, one by 50s Prime Time and H&V and one by Mama Melrose. Also one inside Darth's Mall.
> 
> 
> remember that with the removal of the Hat the stage can be placed further down, closer to GMR. The Hat took a lot of space so this will open it more for people to have spots for the parade.


with regards to the parade. . . so is being up at the premium parade spot better than the deluxe spot down at beginning of park then?  with the deluxe spot you won't be able to see the preshow?


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> This shirt needs to be made:
> Star Wars Weekend I Guinea Pigs
> View attachment 86900


 
or...a LANYARD. You think you can stop us with your wristbands disney! I've got news for you, the premium areas are going to be filled with these.

Re: snacks - they could honestly give me the kids meal bag of grapes and I'd be happy. I also asked the blog what it was, but I just want something on principal now because they offered it last year. And I will 100% flash the article and demand my snack. Which is good since I'm going May 15th so maybe then they will have to offer it to everyone after!


----------



## Candleshoe

jimim said:


> with regards to the parade. . . so is being up at the premium parade spot better than the deluxe spot down at beginning of park then?  with the deluxe spot you won't be able to see the preshow?


word is that you walk (march) following the parade and are brought to the stage to see the preshow.  

Who knows though.  

Yay for Guinne pigs!


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> with regards to the parade. . . so is being up at the premium parade spot better than the deluxe spot down at beginning of park then?  with the deluxe spot you won't be able to see the preshow?


there is no pre show for the for the parade. They have two hosts on the stage just talking about the characters coming down Hollywood Blvd. but no real pre show . After the entire motorcade goes thru then the DPP people will walk behind it and have front row spots to see the welcome show once all the characters and celebrities are up on stage


----------



## jimim

oh ok got cha.  ya never did sww before can you tell from today and last night.  lol  i have been to disney countless times and this trip is very stressful!  lol

so better to be down at beginning of park.  if you wanted to see the show after and be close.

thanks so much for all t he help over the past few weeks.  you have been soooo helpful!

jim


----------



## MakiraMarlena

if you mean the hosts talking before the parade then you will not be able to see them from the deluxe spot, but you can hear them.

As to whether the spot for deluxe will actually be better meaning can you get a spot right at the rope without having to wait in line and can you see if you don't have a spot at the rope, jury's out on that. I'm not deluxe but I'm now having to decide if I really want any photos of the celebrities in the parade, or do I want to hang back and have a coke and just watch where it isn't crowded. Because I'd like having a couple pictures of Ian especially, but if I leave a rope spot to grab a drink I won't be getting it back. Maybe I can do a couple photos over heads when the celebs come by.


----------



## tinkerpea

lovethattink said:


> Split up after check in? He goes to grab a parade spot for both of you and you go get the bag? My only concern is that check out lines for merchandise have at times been over an hour long. What is your date?



Should have made it more clear, I will be doing the first day so the 15th, which will have a crazy amount of people! Do you think if I went after the parade there will be anyway of the bag still being available


----------



## kmcdougan

THis is my 4th SWW trip in as many years. I came to these boards for information before the first trip, and have been here since. Yulilin is and has always been right on with her information and is a valuable resource. With the additional fine folks on here getting and sharing information, the only way you could screw up planning is to just not listen at all.

Whether or not you have a package, VIP, or whatever, does not matter. The most important thing is that you make a plan that works for you and your group. One year, my plan included hitting all the shows in one day. It worked. In fact, the only thing I missed that day was the parade, and that was because I did not take into account how long  the line for the Build-A-Droid was (first year they had it). With that exception, I successfully got all of SWW done in one day. So, just have a plan that works and execute it.

Ash


----------



## OZMom

I vote guinea pig shirts / lanyards on the 15th and 16th. At least we would be able to identify the other DISers!!


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerpea said:


> Should have made it more clear, I will be doing the first day so the 15th, which will have a crazy amount of people! Do you think if I went after the parade there will be anyway of the bag still being available


Well the good thing is that you have the DPP and you can enter Darth's Mall without waiting in line. The paying for merchandise will be another matter but if you really want it I would give it a try


----------



## Tltorrez

lovethattink said:


> I love the quotation marks! Yes, I know I'm blessed to be able to do the cruise and be at SWW most of the 5 weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> I canceled the dinner to save the money. Thinking of canceling the breakfast, but haven't been able to bring myself to do it.
> 
> Counter services prices have gone up a bit. There's not too much difference between them and ts. Though those SW event meals cost a pretty penny.



But add in appetizers, desserts, drinks and tip and TS can come out a lot higher. I budgeted for one full TS meal at Trattoria al Forno. I just can't bring myself to give that up for any of the mediocre meals at DHS with or without characters. 

We're also doing a few meals that are on the high-end of CS but have the advantages of table-service -- BOG lunch, the substantial appetizers at Crew's Cup Lounge YC (lunch on our SWW day) and appetizers at Spice Road Table (during Illuminations, of course). All of them should give us a much-needed break out of the heat at a reasonable cost.


----------



## AriesAriel




----------



## yulilin3

speaking of merchandise...Her Universe dress. Not sure if she'll bring it and the cardigan to SWW


----------



## sunnygal041

Guinea pig here for May 16th, Deluxe premium package!!   Woooowhooo


----------



## yulilin3

sunnygal041 said:


> Guinea pig here for May 16th, Deluxe premium package!!   Woooowhooo


I have the DPP for that day as well


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I don't order appetizers, entrees, drinks and desserts at TS meals. It'll be either an entree or a couple appetizers and drinks. No desserts. desserts at TS aren't that good.

My go-to will be the Brown Derby lounge (lounges are not counter or quick service. they pretty much are a table service without the huge menu.)


----------



## disneydreamin23

Artax said:


> That is cool, I had no idea they had those for sale last year or I would have probably had to buy the vader one for my son. Did they make the noises in all parks everytime it was used? or just during SWW?


Just Hollywood Studios and I'm actually not sure about the second question. Maybe someone here will chime in. Rumor was it was supposed to work everyday in Hollywood Studios until the end of SWW. But I don't actually know if they stopped then or not.



HCinKC said:


> How long did it take before you got them? I have only found SW Rebels tattoos so far, so I am considering doing something like this instead. Thanks for sharing, too. They look fab!


Thanks! It only took eight days to arrive from the day I ordered. Don't know if it's a standard practice but they sent 6 of each design, while I only ordered 1 of each.  So if you wanted the same design you *might* could get away with just ordering one.


yulilin3 said:


> speaking of merchandise...Her Universe dress. Not sure if she'll bring it and the cardigan.


ooooh I must have that dress. I hope it's available online before June 6 so I can wear it to our only SWW day.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Arich01 said:


> Thanks for the replies! Had to go pick up the kiddo from school- didn't have any luck with the earlier reservation. I'll keep trying, ya never know! Worst case I plan to show up pretty early to dinner and hope to get out in time.


 
Hey, I was able to find an even more ideal time for my H&V ADR on the 5th, and once again, for some reason, it's letting me hold my new one AND my old one.  So I have an ADR on June 5th for 4 people at 4:25 now available if you want to try to coordinate so you can get it.  It's a little early to eat dinner, but at least you'd be able to catch the fireworks for sure.


----------



## Monykalyn

FWIW-I got a call from Disney in regards to email yesterday with questions on the Premium FtF package and to confirm the differences. She had no clue on snacks (just read of description already posted)-even when I mentioned DPB mention of snack.  Also this CM thought both packages get lanyards with credentials? She did confirm that one person can check in and get the credentials though-she said it should be just like any other dining reservation and the person managing the reservation does the checking in.  They do keep asking about resort reservations though (which we actually have ). 

IF they were considering NOT having the ice cream at parade then I hope all these inquiries/emails etc would encourage them to keep the snacks.  I just wonder if it's so vague as the Deluxe peeps will have opportunity to walk after parade and maybe the logistics of snacks/walking/cleaning up is too much to handle? Sooo not giving them a pass on this - as they should have people who can plan this in their sleep!!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I'm sort of glad that I don't care whether they have ice cream available at the parade or not.

There actually were a couple of kids when I went who ended up smearing mickey bars all over the ground.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> speaking of merchandise...Her Universe dress. Not sure if she'll bring it and the cardigan to SWW
> 
> View attachment 86902



Heh... needs a poodle on the skirt...


----------



## Skywise

MakiraMarlena said:


> I'm sort of glad that I don't care whether they have ice cream available at the parade or not.
> 
> There actually were a couple of kids when I went who ended up smearing mickey bars all over the ground.



That's probably the actual reason why they're not doing it.

Think they'd at least provide hot churros or hot turkey legs though...


----------



## k9muttlover

yulilin3 said:


> If it's a waste of money is completely your decision. But you can book and get your wristband/credentials at Guest Relations if you miss the parade portion of the package.



THANK YOU!  It's worth it to me for the dessert party so we'll keep our booking.  Thanks!


----------



## Arich01

jtowntoflorida said:


> Hey, I was able to find an even more ideal time for my H&V ADR on the 5th, and once again, for some reason, it's letting me hold my new one AND my old one.  So I have an ADR on June 5th for 4 people at 4:25 now available if you want to try to coordinate so you can get it.  It's a little early to eat dinner, but at least you'd be able to catch the fireworks for sure.



Thanks! I really appreciate that! I'm just not sure we'd make it on time since we will be driving that day. I think it's safer to stick with the later dining.  I just told my son everything we can do at SWW (shows, parade, fireworks, celebrities) and now he's begging we do all 3 days, lol! We for sure have the Premium package for Saturday and may stick around Sunday too


----------



## mamadragona

My kids can't have dairy (and I really shouldn't either), so we'd be having a Popsicle at 10 am.  I'd be fine with smoothies or frozen lemonade as a sub for soda and ice cream. 

Ugh, that reminds me. I forgot to add allergies to our FtF res ( for the dessert party).  I hope the kids can still have fun stuff to eat.

So, a little OT.  My kids birthdays are about a month on either side of our trip -my son's is a little later.  Both have said the want to celebrate their birthday at Disney.  Is is okay to add a birthday note even if it isn't on their birthday or even in their birthday month? If so, would you add it to one ADR or all?

Lastly, re:viewing.  I am pretty short, so when we say viewing for parade for good viewing needs an hour wait even with PP, does that just mean perfect spots, or even spots for the vertically challenged?


----------



## AThrillingChase

MakiraMarlena said:


> I don't order appetizers, entrees, drinks and desserts at TS meals. It'll be either an entree or a couple appetizers and drinks. No desserts. desserts at TS aren't that good.
> 
> My go-to will be the Brown Derby lounge (lounges are not counter or quick service. they pretty much are a table service without the huge menu.)


 
I was wondering how crazy the lounge would be this trip. Since it sort of has a view of the stage.



mamadragona said:


> My kids can't have dairy (and I really shouldn't either), so we'd be having a Popsicle at 10 am.  I'd be fine with smoothies or frozen lemonade as a sub for soda and ice cream.
> 
> Ugh, that reminds me. I forgot to add allergies to our FtF res ( for the dessert party).  I hope the kids can still have fun stuff to eat.
> 
> So, a little OT.  My kids birthdays are about a month on either side of our trip -my son's is a little later.  Both have said the want to celebrate their birthday at Disney.  Is is okay to add a birthday note even if it isn't on their birthday or even in their birthday month? If so, would you add it to one ADR or all?
> 
> Lastly, re:viewing.  I am pretty short, so when we say viewing for parade for good viewing needs an hour wait even with PP, does that just mean perfect spots, or even spots for the vertically challenged?


 
Frozen lemonade sounds delicious! I went for my actual birthday weekend last year I think it was, but my mom's bday is 2-3 weeks later and they put her on the reservations as having one also.


----------



## Felipe4

mamadragona said:


> So, a little OT.  My kids birthdays are about a month on either side of our trip -my son's is a little later.  Both have said the want to celebrate their birthday at Disney.  Is is okay to add a birthday note even if it isn't on their birthday or even in their birthday month? If so, would you add it to one ADR or all?



I mean, I've been adding the note that we're celebrating BF's birthday and our dating anniversary early. Technically my birthday comes before his - but they don't have Star Wars Weekends during his birthday!


----------



## Itinkso

Monykalyn said:


> I just wonder if it's so vague as the Deluxe peeps will have opportunity to walk after parade and maybe the logistics of snacks/walking/cleaning up is too much to handle?


That was my first thought, too, until the DPB post. But then, DD, when she is in a role where she has a radio, calls for "cleanup services" throughout the day, so, it's not like DHS isn't used to dropped messes.

A custodial CM can follow behind with a broom and dustpan - like how parades have someone following the equestrian units!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Last year there was a strawberry fruit bar in addition to the Mickey bars so they had non-dairy options then.


----------



## OZMom

mamadragona said:


> My kids can't have dairy (and I really shouldn't either), so we'd be having a Popsicle at 10 am.  I'd be fine with smoothies or frozen lemonade as a sub for soda and ice cream.
> 
> Ugh, that reminds me. I forgot to add allergies to our FtF res ( for the dessert party).  I hope the kids can still have fun stuff to eat.
> 
> So, a little OT.  My kids birthdays are about a month on either side of our trip -my son's is a little later.  Both have said the want to celebrate their birthday at Disney.  Is is okay to add a birthday note even if it isn't on their birthday or even in their birthday month? If so, would you add it to one ADR or all?
> 
> Lastly, re:viewing.  I am pretty short, so when we say viewing for parade for good viewing needs an hour wait even with PP, does that just mean perfect spots, or even spots for the vertically challenged?



You can call back and add the food allergy.

When we went in November we "Celebrated" my DS4's birthday, even though it was about a month beforehand. When we would call to book they'd ask "what are we celebrating" and that was the closest celebration I could think of! I don't think anyone is going to ask for birth certificate. lol I would add it to your room reservation, that should add it to all ADR's and you can also have them wear buttons. A lot of people say they get all these extra's on their birthdays, but I would not go in expecting it. My son got lots of "Happy Birthday's" but nothing beyond that. He felt like a rock star every time a CM said "Happy Birthday Zenny", he had no idea how they knew his name so he felt famous  We didn't expect anything, and until I started reading some of the other boards *after* the trip, we didn't realize we had "missed out" on anything.


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> My kids can't have dairy (and I really shouldn't either), so we'd be having a Popsicle at 10 am.  I'd be fine with smoothies or frozen lemonade as a sub for soda and ice cream.
> 
> Ugh, that reminds me. I forgot to add allergies to our FtF res ( for the dessert party).  I hope the kids can still have fun stuff to eat.
> 
> So, a little OT.  My kids birthdays are about a month on either side of our trip -my son's is a little later.  Both have said the want to celebrate their birthday at Disney.  Is is okay to add a birthday note even if it isn't on their birthday or even in their birthday month? If so, would you add it to one ADR or all?
> 
> Lastly, re:viewing.  I am pretty short, so when we say viewing for parade for good viewing needs an hour wait even with PP, does that just mean perfect spots, or even spots for the vertically challenged?


you can celebrate whenever and whatever you want while at Disney. I would add it to all of your ADR just so the server knows that it's their celebration trip
As for the view. I am also on the short side and I like to have a good view. I wait longer just because I do want a great view. You can line up around 9:45am to get a front row for the kids and you can stand or sit behind them
As for allergies, I asked her on the blog post as well. My DD is not allergic per se but highly intolerant of a lot of things, primarily dairy and sugar (cruel right?) she can have small amounts but if she eats an entire cupcake, for example, her stomach starts hurting bad. I would suggest finding Babycake cupcakes, they have them almost at all resorts, at AK and a dedicated bakery at DTD. Their products are awesome and they taste good.Still have to wait and see if she answers about the food allergies


----------



## Itinkso

AThrillingChase said:


> was wondering how crazy the lounge would be this trip. Since it sort of has a view of the stage.


The maps that show the "Center Stage" have it placed angled on the right side of the open courtyard area so the view of the Chinese Theater isn't blocked. It seems from HBD Lounge, you may only get a side view of all that's happening on the stage.

You'd be able to hear everything. We were in HBD right before the fireworks last year and we could hear some of the dance party music.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> The maps that show the "Center Stage" have it placed angled on the right side of the open courtyard area so the view of the Chinese Theater isn't blocked. It seems from HBD Lounge, you may only get a side view of all that's happening on the stage.
> 
> You'd be able to hear everything. We were in HBD right before the fireworks last year and we could hear some of the dance party music.


I have to remind myself to check out the progress of whatever they're doing behind the walls where the Hat was. I know by the DPB that the stage will be placed off centered (at least that's what he said)I just can't seem to visualize it.
It's basically almost a month before the first SWW and I know in the past the SWW stage has been put up about 2 weeks before the first weekend


----------



## peterb

i have my fast passes for june 5,6,7 . as an example i have a fp for TSMM for 105 to 205 on june 5th. if we show up at 105 what time should i expect to complete the ride? i have a star tours FP for 240-340.  just trying to gage how time is spent waiting in line, doing the ride and then onto the next. thanks for all you help..peter


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I think it will take you about 15 -20 minutes to totally clear the ride, including possibly waiting a bit to board it and completing the ride itself. Not including any possible unplanned ride stoppages.


----------



## yulilin3

4
*Cherice from CA on April 7th, 2015 at 5:53 pm*
Can you clarify if snacks will be offered at the parade as they were last year? I have been seeing only water and soda, which is very disappointing. Thanks!





*Rachel Brent on April 8th, 2015 at 1:09 pm*
Yes, snacks will be offered.


----------



## Cluelyss

peterb said:


> i have my fast passes for june 5,6,7 . as an example i have a fp for TSMM for 105 to 205 on june 5th. if we show up at 105 what time should i expect to complete the ride? i have a star tours FP for 240-340.  just trying to gage how time is spent waiting in line, doing the ride and then onto the next. thanks for all you help..peter


I don't think I've ever waited longer than 10-15 minutes for a ride FP, so while some rides are longer than others, I usually budget about a 1/2 into my plans for a ride FP+. Touring plans can give you the exact length of each ride as well.


----------



## yulilin3

she answered my question. I feel so special
*yulady from FL on April 7th, 2015 at 6:27 pm*
could you clarify where each dessert party for each package will be? Are they all in the same area?





*Rachel Brent on April 8th, 2015 at 1:06 pm*
The dessert party will take place in the same area for both packages. However, they do have separate check-in areas: dessert party check in for Feel the Force Premium Package guests is across from Min & Bill’s, Feel the Force Premium Deluxe guests will check-in for the dessert party across from Brown Derby.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> 4
> *Cherice from CA on April 7th, 2015 at 5:53 pm*
> Can you clarify if snacks will be offered at the parade as they were last year? I have been seeing only water and soda, which is very disappointing. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachel Brent on April 8th, 2015 at 1:09 pm*
> Yes, snacks will be offered.


Offered....or available??? Offered sounds like there may be a price attached.....??


----------



## yulilin3

Hi,
Would you please clarify the exact specifics for each package? The dessert parties for each package are in separate areas? The firework viewing areas are in separate locations? Is there seating in the deluxe package for the dessert party? With the deluxe package how much time in advance must one show up to assured a reserved seat? Dr. Internet is awash with varying bits of information most claimed to be received from Disney cast members when booking their packages. LOL at the all the snack questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Rachel Brent on April 8th, 2015 at 10:10 am*
For the Legends of the Force: Star Wars Celebrity Motorcade there are different viewing areas, Premium viewing is near Min & Bill’s Dockside Diner, and Deluxe viewing is near the start of the parade, near the MyMagic+ Service Center. Symphony in the Stars fireworks and Star Wars-themed dessert party is the same for both Feel the Force packages. With the Feel the Force Premium Deluxe Package you get everything in the Premium Package plus access to ALL of the Celebrity Talk Shows in Theater of the Stars on the day of the package (versus reserved seating for your choice of (1) Celebrity Talk Show with the Premium Package), priority access to Darth’s Mall on the day of the package, and the commemorative lanyard and credential.


----------



## tinkerpea

The Sunrise Student said:


> My FtF Premium Package is May 16th 1st weekend, I will be sure to let you know what happens... my Deluxe isn't until May 23rd however but I plan to do a full report on the differences and pros and cons in my trip report! (see signature line for link)


I have the deluxe one on the 15th I'll be sure to.take pics etc and report back, as I've found the info on here invaluable indwelling me decide bits for our very first sww


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Offered....or available??? Offered sounds like there may be a price attached.....??


I'm pretty sure it's included


----------



## yulilin3

*James on April 8th, 2015 at 10:51 am*
1. location for the parade is different for premium vs deluxe plan? yes or no
2. for deluxe premium plan the seating for us is different than fast pass plus for the shows? yes or no
3. check in for deluxe premium plan for dessert party? location

thanks,
jim





*Rachel Brent on April 8th, 2015 at 1:09 pm*
Hi Jim,
1. Yes – Premium viewing area is near Min & Bill’s Dockside Diner, Deluxe viewing is near the My Magic+ Service Center near the entrance of the park
2. Yes
3. Feel the Force Deluxe Premium Package guests will check-in for the dessert party across from the Hollywood Brown Derby Restaurant


----------



## Candleshoe

Cluelyss said:


> Offered....or available??? Offered sounds like there may be a price attached.....??


Good catch.  If they're offered for sale it would be an explanation of why "snacks=no and snacks=yes" seem to co-exist as answers.


----------



## Dikran

I don't know if there are others late to the party like me, but it seems the Deluxe FTF package is sold out for May 17 & 23 which were our 2 SWW days. Serves me right for not doing my daily perusal of the boards


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> I have to remind myself to check out the progress of whatever they're doing behind the walls where the Hat was. I know by the DPB that the stage will be placed off centered (at least that's what he said)I just can't seem to visualize it.
> It's basically almost a month before the first SWW and I know in the past the SWW stage has been put up about 2 weeks before the first weekend


It hard for me to visualize it too because it seems like it would block a walkway. And, if it's on the right side, the characters have farther to go to get back to their offstage areas. 

Isn't there a smoking area on the right side close to HBD? Maybe that's been moved because the cigarette ash/smoke would drift over Jake and Sofia's meets.


----------



## yulilin3

So I think we got all the answers, minus the allergy ones.
So 2 different viewing locations for the parade
2 different check in points for the dessert party but we will be all in the same location for the actual dessert and fireworks viewing
And snacks are included for both packages


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> It hard for me to visualize it too because it seems like it would block a walkway. And, if it's on the right side, the characters have farther to go to get back to their offstage areas.
> 
> Isn't there a smoking area on the right side close to HBD? Maybe that's been moved because the cigarette ash/smoke would drift over Jake and Sofia's meets.


yeah, there's a smoking section right there by BD. The good thing is that we will know for sure where the stage will be in a couple of weeks


----------



## soniam

peterb said:


> i have my fast passes for june 5,6,7 . as an example i have a fp for TSMM for 105 to 205 on june 5th. if we show up at 105 what time should i expect to complete the ride? i have a star tours FP for 240-340.  just trying to gage how time is spent waiting in line, doing the ride and then onto the next. thanks for all you help..peter



The wait suggestions are right on. Touring Plans says the duration of Star Tours is 7 min.


----------



## lvstitch

How is parking during SWW?


----------



## tinkerpea

Im


OZMom said:


> I vote guinea pig shirts / lanyards on the 15th and 16th. At least we would be able to identify the other DISers!!


 I'm going to make a badge! That way it won't.the interfere with my lanyard but will be cool and can be seen


----------



## yulilin3

lvstitch said:


> How is parking during SWW?


before 6am there won't be anyone on the toll booth so you can just enter and park anywhere you want. If you are arriving after 6 you would have to pay or show your resort paper. It gets pretty busy but I don't think the parking lot will close since they have the cast members that park at DHS to park at Epcot for the entire time during SWW (please be kind to every and all CM on your SWW days. They have to get up an extra hour early because they have to park at Epcot and then take a bus to DHS)


----------



## OZMom

tinkerpea said:


> Im
> 
> I'm going to make a badge! That way it won't.the interfere with my lanyard but will be cool and can be seen



By badge, do you mean like a pin / button? Are you just going to put the picture itself or edit it / add text?? I think I'm going to do it too!


----------



## yulilin3

Re reading the whole package thing is it just me or does it sound like they will block the entire Hollywood Blvd portion by the stage for these packages?
Think about it, they have to rope off the dessert/fireworks viewing area right? If they have guests coming in from the Min and Bills side and guests coming in from the Brown Derby side that means that that area is completely roped off...this is going to have to be a wait and see


----------



## Monykalyn

yulilin3 said:


> 4
> *Cherice from CA on April 7th, 2015 at 5:53 pm*
> Can you clarify if snacks will be offered at the parade as they were last year? I have been seeing only water and soda, which is very disappointing. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachel Brent on April 8th, 2015 at 1:09 pm*
> Yes, snacks will be offered.



Yay!-kids can eat their heart out LOL! And I am sure they will. I have ST scheduled FP+ after parade...hmm may need to rethink timing...no upset tummies allowed!


----------



## soniam

We are thinking of going to SWW next year. For us, I think the VIP/Ultimate Day would be worth it. The DPP is already $100. The meals, which isn't something I would have picked, will be $100. I'm not saying it's worth $100, but that's probably what Disney would charge.

So that leaves a $200 difference. The VIP has the rides too. I'm thinking that $200 would be worth it if someone would ride TOT with DS, instead of me. DH and I won't ride with him, and he doesn't want to ride by himself. I don't do well on rides with big drops. My stomach and lack of perceived gravity do not agree. My riding TOT could be bad So, if you think you might be riding TOT at SWW next year, you might consider contributing to my VIP Package fund. It might prevent an unexpected laundry bill


----------



## yulilin3

For the Deluxe package, will the reserved seating for the shows be the same at FP+? Would we enter thru the regular FP+ line? Or will these reserved seats be in a separate section with a different line?

Also for the Deluxe package, it says that reserved seating is included for ALL shows. On some week-ends there will be 4 shows, and maybe even a possible 5 shows for the last week-end. I just want to confirm that this package does give reserved seating for ALL shows, no matter how many there might be on that particular day. Thanks!

PS. Also interested in what the “snack” consists of. Last year we had Mickey Bars & such.





*Rachel Brent on April 8th, 2015 at 10:03 am*
Hi Frances, the Feel the Force Premium Package includes reserved seating for your choice of (1) of the shows at Theater of the Stars featuring Celebrity talent (this is a new addition to the package this year), while the Feel the Force Premium Deluxe Package includes reserved seating for all of the Celebrity Talk Shows in Theater of the Stars on the day of the package.

_*The reserved seating in Theater of the Stars is in a separate section than FastPass+. There will be an entrance that will be designated with signage at the theater for Feel the Force guests. All Feel the Force guests will have the same entrance.*_


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just posted this to DPB... fingers crossed for an answer... and clarity...

_Your comment is awaiting moderation._

I think I now understand the key differences between the two Feel the Force packages — unclear how this compares to VIP?
1. Does VIP have separate or shared seating for shows?
2. Does VIP have separate or shared parade viewing?
3. Does VIP have separate or shared dessert party location?
4. Does VIP have separate or shared fireworks viewing location?


----------



## susannebananna

I have been reading this for days and days, and gained so much information - THANK YOU!
I finally decided to chime in, because I still do have a question:
*The 2 FtF packages will share a dessert party, but will the VIP have a separate one? - Guesses?*
When I booked our Ultimate Day (5-16!!) I was told that we will be able to specify some details about our itinerary about 10-14 days out.  This specifically included whether or not we'd be signing up any children for the JTA, it gets done ahead of time!


----------



## lovethattink

tinkerpea said:


> Should have made it more clear, I will be doing the first day so the 15th, which will have a crazy amount of people! Do you think if I went after the parade there will be anyway of the bag still being available



I'd think with the express pass it would be easy to get into the mall. But as @yulilin3 mentioned the check out line could be very long. Especially that first day.



Tltorrez said:


> But add in appetizers, desserts, drinks and tip and TS can come out a lot higher. I budgeted for one full TS meal at Trattoria al Forno. I just can't bring myself to give that up for any of the mediocre meals at DHS with or without characters.
> 
> We're also doing a few meals that are on the high-end of CS but have the advantages of table-service -- BOG lunch, the substantial appetizers at Crew's Cup Lounge YC (lunch on our SWW day) and appetizers at Spice Road Table (during Illuminations, of course). All of them should give us a much-needed break out of the heat at a reasonable cost.



Good plan.



yulilin3 said:


> speaking of merchandise...Her Universe dress. Not sure if she'll bring it and the cardigan to SWW
> 
> View attachment 86902



Love it!!



MakiraMarlena said:


> I don't order appetizers, entrees, drinks and desserts at TS meals. It'll be either an entree or a couple appetizers and drinks. No desserts. desserts at TS aren't that good.
> 
> My go-to will be the Brown Derby lounge (lounges are not counter or quick service. they pretty much are a table service without the huge menu.)



I'm a big soup person. Had tomato bisque and an Easter cupcake yesterday. That Easter cupcake was incredible. Good thing it's on it's way out or I'd pack on more pounds.



yulilin3 said:


> I have to remind myself to check out the progress of whatever they're doing behind the walls where the Hat was. I know by the DPB that the stage will be placed off centered (at least that's what he said)I just can't seem to visualize it.
> It's basically almost a month before the first SWW and I know in the past the SWW stage has been put up about 2 weeks before the first weekend



We were there yesterday. No changes were noticeable. The construction walls are still up. A stroller parking "building" was built by GMR which was new.



lvstitch said:


> How is parking during SWW?



Last year, parking was full, but we were always able to find a spot. The year before that wasn't always the case. I think moving cm parking to Epcot made a huge difference for guests.


----------



## yulilin3

Thanks Rachel for your responses. However, I’m still wondering does the “reserved seats” for the shows mean that we’ll be sitting in a special section for the SWW party package people? Or is this the same as a Fast Pass for the show? Would we line up & enter the theater in the Fast Pass line? Or will we have a separate line up area?

In addition, a lot of people are wondering about the “snack” mentioned here in the blog for the parade viewing. Other areas on the Disney website only mention soft drinks & water. This might seem trivial, but kids, and older people alike, loved getting the Mickey bars last year and are asking if those will be available again this year. Would you please let us know?

I would really appreciate an answer for these 2 important questions. Thanks so much.





*Rachel Brent on April 8th, 2015 at 1:22 pm*
Hi Frances, The reserved seating in Theater of the Stars is in a separate section than FastPass+. There will be an entrance that will be designated with signage at the theater for Feel the Force guests. All Feel the Force guests will have the same entrance.

And yes, ice cream novelties will be offered during parade viewing as a snack.


----------



## AuntieK

yulilin3 said:


> Re reading the whole package thing is it just me or does it sound like they will block the entire Hollywood Blvd portion by the stage for these packages?
> Think about it, they have to rope off the dessert/fireworks viewing area right? If they have guests coming in from the Min and Bills side and guests coming in from the Brown Derby side that means that that area is completely roped off...this is going to have to be a wait and see



I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Re reading the whole package thing is it just me or does it sound like they will block the entire Hollywood Blvd portion by the stage for these packages?
> Think about it, they have to rope off the dessert/fireworks viewing area right? If they have guests coming in from the Min and Bills side and guests coming in from the Brown Derby side that means that that area is completely roped off...this is going to have to be a wait and see



Now you are visualizing what I was asking about parade viewing for non-package guests.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

susannebananna said:


> I have been reading this for days and days, and gained so much information - THANK YOU!
> I finally decided to chime in, because I still do have a question:
> *The 2 FtF packages will share a dessert party, but will the VIP have a separate one? - Guesses?*
> When I booked our Ultimate Day (5-16!!) I was told that we will be able to specify some details about our itinerary about 10-14 days out.  This specifically included whether or not we'd be signing up any children for the JTA, it gets done ahead of time!


I posted a specific question (pasted in my last post) that will hopefully answer this...


----------



## yulilin3

susannebananna said:


> I have been reading this for days and days, and gained so much information - THANK YOU!
> I finally decided to chime in, because I still do have a question:
> *The 2 FtF packages will share a dessert party, but will the VIP have a separate one? - Guesses?*
> When I booked our Ultimate Day (5-16!!) I was told that we will be able to specify some details about our itinerary about 10-14 days out.  This specifically included whether or not we'd be signing up any children for the JTA, it gets done ahead of time!


first of all  I believe that the VIP dessert party will be private, maybe inside the upper level of Brown Derby? but we will all share the fireworks viewing


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Now you are visualizing what I was asking about parade viewing for non-package guests.


no but this is just for fireworks not for parade.
Because parade viewing are in 2 separate sections. Fireworks will be one big party blocked off


----------



## lvstitch

susannebananna said:


> I have been reading this for days and days, and gained so much information - THANK YOU!
> I finally decided to chime in, because I still do have a question:
> *The 2 FtF packages will share a dessert party, but will the VIP have a separate one? - Guesses?*
> When I booked our Ultimate Day (5-16!!) I was told that we will be able to specify some details about our itinerary about 10-14 days out.  This specifically included whether or not we'd be signing up any children for the JTA, it gets done ahead of time!



This was the DPB response: The evening dessert party with viewing of the Summon the Force Finale show and Symphony of the Stars Fireworks lends itself to a more “party” style environment and is enjoyed by guests of both the Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends VIP Tour and the Feel the Force Package Guests.

However in the description of the VIP package it says a separate VIP Dessert Party.


----------



## Candleshoe

lvstitch said:


> However in the description of the VIP package it says a separate VIP Dessert Party.



Didn't the original email verification to the folks who bought VIP state that it was "semi-private" or some such wording?


----------



## Felipe4

yulilin3 said:


> *Rachel Brent on April 8th, 2015 at 1:22 pm*
> Hi Frances, The reserved seating in Theater of the Stars is in a separate section than FastPass+. There will be an entrance that will be designated with signage at the theater for Feel the Force guests. All Feel the Force guests will have the same entrance.
> 
> And yes, ice cream novelties will be offered during parade viewing as a snack.



Mickey Bar fans, rejoice!


----------



## tschaan

Ok, now considering the 2nd Fantasmic show on May 22 even though we have H&V fantasmic dinner the same night based on posts.indicating we wouldn't be able to see the fireworks as we walk down Sunset Blvd.  Since that's the 24 hour event at MK, the fireworks and 2nd fantasmic should definitely be less crowded, right?


----------



## yulilin3

tschaan said:


> Ok, now considering the 2nd Fantasmic show on May 22 even though we have H&V fantasmic dinner the same night based on posts.indicating we wouldn't be able to see the fireworks as we walk down Sunset Blvd.  Since that's the 24 hour event at MK, the fireworks and 2nd fantasmic should definitely be less crowded, right?


I was at DHS this past Saturday night (easter week)  and went to the second F!
2nd show will not fill up. These were taken 5 min before showtime


----------



## susannebananna

News! Star Wars Weekends “Feel the Force” Package Reservations Now Available!

Guess what finally hit the Disney food blog! Ha ha!


----------



## Candleshoe

susannebananna said:


> News! Star Wars “Feel the Force” Dining Event and Dessert Party in Walt Disney World NOW BOOKING
> 
> Guess what finally hit the Disney food blog! Ha ha!


That was posted April 23, 2014


----------



## lvstitch

Candleshoe said:


> Didn't the original email verification to the folks who bought VIP state that it was "semi-private" or some such wording?


*Access to the VIP Dessert Party 
Access to semi-private location with great views for the Summon the Force grand celebration featuring the Star Wars characters and Symphony in the Stars fireworks(joining with people from Feel the Force package).

The web site says: Plus, after your guided experience comes to a close, you’ll have time to enjoy the park on your own before ending your day the Ultimate way with VIP viewing of the Summon the Force finale show and the Symphony in the Stars fireworks spectacular! 
No mention of the Dessert Party at all. *


----------



## susannebananna

Candleshoe said:


> Didn't the original email verification to the folks who bought VIP state that it was "semi-private" or some such wording?


My confirmation email wording says, "Access to the VIP Dessert Party"
Which makes it sound separate to me, but there is so much conflicting info circulating...


----------



## susannebananna

Candleshoe said:


> That was posted April 23, 2014


Nope, April, 8 2015! I just double checked...I doubt there are many spots left - if any by now!
EDIT:
SORRY- I copied the link from the 2014 one, but the new one just posted on the Disney food blog


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> no but this is just for fireworks not for parade.
> Because parade viewing are in 2 separate sections. Fireworks will be one big party blocked off



Oh, you think it will be across the whole middle section? Won't the stage block the view of fireworks? This will be interesting to see how it plays out on the 15th!


----------



## DisneyMama21

Has anyone else gotten clarification on the number of shows the VIP tour will get special access to?  I emailed the VIP tour guy that sent me the info after I booked and he said it was just the first 3 shows, but I find that hard to believe when the DPP has access to all shows.  Thoughts?  Has anyone heard anything different?


----------



## lvstitch

susannebananna said:


> My confirmation email wording says, "Access to the VIP Dessert Party"
> Which makes it sound separate to me, but there is so much conflicting info circulating...


Funny I was told there was no confirmation email but I know people here got it.  I even asked about it yesterday and she said there isn't anything she could send me.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Oh, you think it will be across the whole middle section? Won't the stage block the view of fireworks? This will be interesting to see how it plays out on the 15th!


I'm just waiting to see where exactly the stage will be. Since they say it'll be off center. I don't thing the packages will be all the way in front of the stage though.


----------



## Music City Mama

My goodness, I had a lot of catching up to do. I couldn't be happier that I'm not doing either of the packages and have to ponder all of the unknowns y'all are dealing with. I personally don't think they even thought about the answers to this and are setting policy based upon your questions to them. I also don't think that they were going to include ice cream for the parade, but they saw the uproar that it caused and have since changed their stance. Okay, I'm probably being too cynical toward WDW here. 

I'm glad my kids have their Darth Vader and Yoda magic bands from last year. Since they didn't get released until Weekend V and we were only there one day that weekend before we left, they only got to use them once. They'll be excited to use them again.

Just waiting now for them to release show times for Weekend V...


----------



## yulilin3

susannebananna said:


> Nope, April, 8 2015! I just double checked...I doubt there are many spots left - if any by now!
> EDIT:
> SORRY- I copied the link from the 2014 one, but the new one just posted on the Disney food blog


it says it was last year. It has last years prices


----------



## mamadragona

Thanks: re birthdays.  I didn't know you could add special things like birthdays to the room res too.  Anyone know if that holds for the Disney cruises too?
  As for the allergies, I'll call back, dont worry.  Just have to find the time.  I originally didn't put DD's eggplant allergy because it rarely comes up, but since we have ADRs at AKL, we may have more diverse food options than we would otherwise, LOL.  So I was going to call for that anyway. And now I guess I can add birthdays too!  My husband is graduating too, so I had that already listed.  Now I feel left out.  Mother's day, happy contract renewal at work day, or thank-goodness-the-academic-year-is-over day??? ROFL.


----------



## susannebananna

lvstitch said:


> Funny I was told there was no confirmation email but I know people here got it.  I even asked about it yesterday and she said there isn't anything she could send me.


when I was booking, I was concerned he was getting my e-mail address correct, so he sent me a confirmation e-mail while I was on the phone to make sure I got it. Otherwise he said they weren't supposed to be sending them out!


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> Thanks: re birthdays.  I didn't know you could add special things like birthdays to the room res too.  Anyone know if that holds for the Disney cruises too?
> As for the allergies, I'll call back, dont worry.  Just have to find the time.  I originally didn't put DD's eggplant allergy because it rarely comes up, but since we have ADRs at AKL, we may have more diverse food options than we would otherwise, LOL.  So I was going to call for that anyway. And now I guess I can add birthdays too!  My husband is graduating too, so I had that already listed.  Now I feel left out.  Mother's day, happy contract renewal at work day, or thank-goodness-the-academic-year-is-over day??? ROFL.


you're celebrating being at Disney!!


----------



## susannebananna

yulilin3 said:


> it says it was last year. It has last years prices


Sorry guys! I fixed the link - I copied from the bottom of the post the first time, and got the older version.  Today's version is:
News! Star Wars Weekends “Feel the Force” Package Reservations Now Available!


----------



## Dugette

Just noticed that there's a Premium Feel the Force for at least 3 open on 5/15. Not sure if that's news or not, was looking for an ADR and saw it online.

ETA: same for 5/23


----------



## Arich01

mamadragona said:


> Thanks: re birthdays.  I didn't know you could add special things like birthdays to the room res too.  Anyone know if that holds for the Disney cruises too?
> As for the allergies, I'll call back, dont worry.  Just have to find the time.  I originally didn't put DD's eggplant allergy because it rarely comes up, but since we have ADRs at AKL, we may have more diverse food options than we would otherwise, LOL.  So I was going to call for that anyway. And now I guess I can add birthdays too!  My husband is graduating too, so I had that already listed.  Now I feel left out.  Mother's day, happy contract renewal at work day, or thank-goodness-the-academic-year-is-over day??? ROFL.



Yep, they ask about celebrations on cruises too   Are you doing the Star Wars cruise?


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> So I think we got all the answers, minus the allergy ones.
> So 2 different viewing locations for the parade
> 2 different check in points for the dessert party but we will be all in the same location for the actual dessert and fireworks viewing
> And snacks are included for both packages



And diff seating for the shows vs fast pass. I think that still wasn't answered bit now is.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Felipe4 said:


> Mickey Bar fans, rejoice!


 
Well, after my shattered iphone screen that can only be blamed on my mickey bar -and in no way myself- I swore these off. But it looks like we will tangle again...

I asked DPB about the format of credentials for the premium package. Mostly for no other reason than all my questions have already been answered here . I refused to let go of what in my mind was the perfect FtF package and I got everything I wanted! Thanks SW santa!!

And reserved seating for SOTS was just icing on the cake. @yulilin3, what are your thoughts now on when to arrive for the actual show if we have the reserved FtF seating?


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> And diff seating for the shows vs fast pass. I think that still wasn't answered bit now is.


*Rachel Brent on April 8th, 2015 at 1:22 pm*
Hi Frances, The reserved seating in Theater of the Stars is in a separate section than FastPass+. There will be an entrance that will be designated with signage at the theater for Feel the Force guests. All Feel the Force guests will have the same entrance.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Well, after my shattered iphone screen that can only be blamed on my mickey bar -and in no way myself- I swore these off. But it looks like we will tangle again...
> 
> I asked DPB about the format of credentials for the premium package. Mostly for no other reason than all my questions have already been answered here . I refused to let go of what in my mind was the perfect FtF package and I got everything I wanted! Thanks SW santa!!
> 
> And reserved seating for SOTS was just icing on the cake. @yulilin3, what are your thoughts now on when to arrive for the actual show if we have the reserved FtF seating?


I don't think the theater has a bad viewing seat. Only the back bleachers would be the really bad seats. I would arrive 30 to 15 before the shows since we know that there will be a separate area for people with these packages and fp+ people. No need to be in the sun more than what we have to


----------



## mexxican

Re: VIP Dessert Party
When I booked my VIP tour Rob had said that the Dessert party would be shared with the FTF attendees.


----------



## mamadragona

Arich01 said:


> Yep, they ask about celebrations on cruises too   Are you doing the Star Wars cruise?



No, I've got split weekends and a Dream cruise in the middle...apparently with @Dugette! My extended family is joining us on the cruise, but just the nuclear fam at WDW.
Lots of firsts for me.  First trip to Orlando, first SWW, first cruise, first family vacation not work related or visiting family, and first plane trip with both kids.  *faint*


----------



## Arich01

mamadragona said:


> No, I've got split weekends and a Dream cruise in the middle...apparently with @Dugette! My extended family is joining us on the cruise, but just the nuclear fam at WDW.
> Lots of firsts for me.  First trip to Orlando, first SWW, first cruise, first family vacation not work related or visiting family, and first plane trip with both kids.  *faint*



Oh wow! So exciting for you and your family! You are going to have a blast!!!   Hubby and I took our first cruise on the Magic back in February and LOVED it! Can't wait to go back- we booked the SW cruise while on the boat, lol


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> No, I've got split weekends and a Dream cruise in the middle...apparently with @Dugette! My extended family is joining us on the cruise, but just the nuclear fam at WDW.
> Lots of firsts for me.  First trip to Orlando, first SWW, first cruise, first family vacation not work related or visiting family, and first plane trip with both kids.  *faint*


It's going to be awesome!!


----------



## Cluelyss

So if the dessert party is shared with all 3 packages, I still don't understand the left and right side designations, unless that is referring to the location of the check in points? I know y'all will have it all figured out before I get there (weekend III) but that's the one thing that's still unclear to me. Thanks to everyone who posted questions on DPB to help us figure all of this out!!


----------



## Mizzoufan

I cancelled my Feel The force reservation. I hope I didin't make a mistake LOL


----------



## spc67carr

Did anyone get a confirmation email for the premium or deluxe package? It shows up in my MDE but even though it said a confirmation email has been sent to my email (the right one, I checked) I didn't get anything. Checked my spam folder, too. I don't really trust things these days lol you never know. I don't want to show up and get told they can't find anything. 

Another question. We have a HS day planned during the week. That's the day we have the Galactic Breakfast for 8am. Park is supposed to open at 9. Now my son wants to do the JTA and I am not sure if we get done before they do sign ups. Could my DH and DS leave to do sign ups and then come back? I feel bad about doing it cause I know people are waiting to get seated. Also if they would leave what time should they go? I heard that sometimes they let people in early? I want them to leave and come back ASAP so we can finish and make space for others. 

Last year we had an awesome CM we were there for my daughters cheer competition way early and my son was not feeling well. (He got sick during our 18 hour drive I felt so sorry for him) She let us sign up 1 hour before park opening. That way we were able to do the competition, JTA and head back to the hotel, he was sick all three days we were there. Our first time at WDW. He saw nothing so I am hoping to make it up with this trip. I don't know how crazy sign ups normally are!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> So if the dessert party is shared with all 3 packages, I still don't understand the left and right side designations, unless that is referring to the location of the check in points? I know y'all will have it all figured out before I get there (weekend III) but that's the one thing that's still unclear to me. Thanks to everyone who posted questions on DPB to help us figure all of this out!!


yep. still unclear but the dessert party with everyone will be awesome.


----------



## yulilin3

spc67carr said:


> Did anyone get a confirmation email for the premium or deluxe package? It shows up in my MDE but even though it said a confirmation email has been sent to my email (the right one, I checked) I didn't get anything. Checked my spam folder, too. I don't really trust things these days lol you never know. I don't want to show up and get told they can't find anything.
> 
> Another question. We have a HS day planned during the week. That's the day we have the Galactic Breakfast for 8am. Park is supposed to open at 9. Now my son wants to do the JTA and I am not sure if we get done before they do sign ups. Could my DH and DS leave to do sign ups and then come back? I feel bad about doing it cause I know people are waiting to get seated. Also if they would leave what time should they go? I heard that sometimes they let people in early? I want them to leave and come back ASAP so we can finish and make space for others.
> 
> Last year we had an awesome CM we were there for my daughters cheer competition way early and my son was not feeling well. (He got sick during our 18 hour drive I felt so sorry for him) She let us sign up 1 hour before park opening. That way we were able to do the competition, JTA and head back to the hotel, he was sick all three days we were there. Our first time at WDW. He saw nothing so I am hoping to make it up with this trip. I don't know how crazy sign ups normally are!


I didn't get an email
Yes, during your meal your DH can go with your son and sign up and come back, leave Sci Fi by 8:45am
sign ups for JTA are crazy, but at least you are doing it on a non SWW day so it'll be better. I hope everyone has a good time this time


----------



## MakiraMarlena

makes total sense to me that they will have one dessert party that everybody on a package attends. The only difference is where each package checks in. and once you get your credential or wristband in the AM all you should have to do is wave it at somebody to get into the dessert party.

Ice cream novelties may be strawberry bars! or ice cream sandwiches! I like those so much better than Mickey bars.


----------



## mamadragona

Arich01 said:


> Oh wow! So exciting for you and your family! You are going to have a blast!!!   Hubby and I took our first cruise on the Magic back in February and LOVED it! Can't wait to go back- we booked the SW cruise while on the boat, lol


 It started with the cruise and grew from there.  I can see how easy it is to get all wrapped up!


----------



## Mizzoufan

The  Jeti breakfast with Mickey is full. What are the chance of them taking walk ups?


----------



## spc67carr

Thank you yulilin3! I hope so too. I have to give you and this thread credit for all Sww related things! I wouldn't be where I am now in terms of having reservations and info etc. regarding Sww! You are AWESOME!!! I really appreciate it ,you have no idea!


----------



## frisbeego

mmafan said:


> got behind the force star wars rebels....return time 1:20..........



First, I decided to go to WDW about a month ago and have been lurking on this thread ever since.  So, thank you to everyone, particularly yulilin3, who has provided helpful information.  As a result of this thread, I've scored some awesome dining reservations and the premium FtF package.

For those of you who have FP+ for Behind the Force, what is the range of your return time?  mmafan indicated a return time of 1:20, but I wasn't certain whether that was the beginning or end of the range.

My issue:  DS6 wants to do the H&V lunch with Disney Junior characters, so I have a 12:30 reservation for that.  I think he'd enjoy Behind the Force, but I'm not certain whether there's enough time to do both, particularly if H&V is running behind.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Mizzoufan said:


> The  Jeti breakfast with Mickey is full. What are the chance of them taking walk ups?


 
I'd say pretty much zero.

And there is no Jedi breakfast with Mickey. There is a Galactic Breakfast but Mickey isn't there. There is a H&V Buffet Jedi meal with Mickey but it's dinner, not breakfast.


----------



## wdwalice

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Updated for anyone who might be interested... Feel like I need more details on the VIP pkg now!!
> 
> View attachment 86617


WOW!  I love a good spreadsheet and this is just incredible!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mizzoufan

MakiraMarlena said:


> I'd say pretty much zero.
> 
> And there is no Jedi breakfast with Mickey. There is a Galactic Breakfast but Mickey isn't there. There is a H&V Buffet Jedi meal with Mickey but it's dinner, not breakfast.



 that it sorry


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Spreadsheet shows seating for deluxe dessert party & fireworks viewing. From what I am noting there will be NO seating at the dessert party for anyone. but then Disney is all mucked up information-wise. Not so sure on whether the deluxe guests should be expecting chairs.


----------



## HCinKC

Mizzoufan said:


> The  Jeti breakfast with Mickey is full. What are the chance of them taking walk ups?


Check regularly and you might find a ressie. In addition to checking Disney's site, keep an eye in this thread and the cancellation thread for your month. You can find that in the Restaurants forum. You never know what can happen over the next several weeks!


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> First, I decided to go to WDW about a month ago and have been lurking on this thread ever since.  So, thank you to everyone, particularly yulilin3, who has provided helpful information.  As a result of this thread, I've scored some awesome dining reservations and the premium FtF package.
> 
> For those of you who have FP+ for Behind the Force, what is the range of your return time?  mmafan indicated a return time of 1:20, but I wasn't certain whether that was the beginning or end of the range.
> 
> My issue:  DS6 wants to do the H&V lunch with Disney Junior characters, so I have a 12:30 reservation for that.  I think he'd enjoy Behind the Force, but I'm not certain whether there's enough time to do both, particularly if H&V is running behind.


You could try and check in earlier for your lunch. It's about a 5 to 10 min walk to the Theater of the Stars so if your're out by 1:15pm you should be fine. You don't have a fp for it already?


----------



## yulilin3

spc67carr said:


> Thank you yulilin3! I hope so too. I have to give you and this thread credit for all Sww related things! I wouldn't be where I am now in terms of having reservations and info etc. regarding Sww! You are AWESOME!!! I really appreciate it ,you have no idea!


make sure to check in with the Roll Call thread, there are times for meets posted there. It's always fun to meet people in person who you've interacted for months and months


----------



## yulilin3

And now the only thing left to announce is the schedule for Weekend V and the merchandise that will be offered. I think I can safely close the Disney Parks Blog tab


----------



## lovingeire

keishashadow said:


> we shall carry y'all forward!



This is the highlight of my day!


----------



## mouseguy77

If anyone is planning to cancel their Deluxe Premium package for Saturday, June 13th, I'm looking to snag a rezzie for that day.  I have the Premium package booked, but am looking to upgrade.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Ok now that I have the premium package booked I am trying to schedule our plans - including having to line up at 9:30-9:45 to get the SOTS ticket. If we take a bus at 6:45 to HS, line up on the (right or left side is better for this??), watch the opening show, and then take the instructions given here to proceed past abc commissary to the line up for Chewbacca, how long do we think this would take? Also, any thoughts on when the line for ST will move past say 30 min wait?


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> make sure to check in with the Roll Call thread, there are times for meets posted there. It's always fun to meet people in person who you've interacted for months and months


Yes, please join the *SWW Roll Call, it's not too late!*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654

I've updated all the existing Roll Call people with FTF/DP info. If you'd like to join in, please post on the Roll Call thread!


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Yes, please join the *SWW Roll Call, it's not too late!*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654
> 
> I've updated all the existing Roll Call people with FTF/DP info. If you've like to join in, please post on the Roll Call thread!


weekend I is packed with guinea pigs  It's going to be so much fun!!


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Ok now that I have the premium package booked I am trying to schedule our plans - including having to line up at 9:30-9:45 to get the SOTS ticket. If we take a bus at 6:45 to HS, line up on the (right or left side is better for this??), watch the opening show, and then take the instructions given here to proceed past abc commissary to the line up for Chewbacca, how long do we think this would take? Also, any thoughts on when the line for ST will move past say 30 min wait?


From park opening to you meeting Chewie? if Chewie comes out at 8am and you are one of the first families you should be done by 8:30am. ST will not have a significant line until about 9:30am
When you enter you can stay toward the center of Hollywood Blvd so as soon as they let us in you can just walk straight and make a left toward ABC Commisary


----------



## yulilin3

I'm doing the Chewie first fast walk on the first Friday


----------



## yulilin3

So is anyone planning on getting celeb autographs?? who are you excited to meet?
We are doing Tiya Sircar on the first Sunday, that's the day my daughter will debut her Sabine Wren cosplay so we want a picture with Tiya. Not sure if we'll do all of the Rebels with her wearing her costume.
Everyone else that's signing autographs we have met before so no real priority


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> I'm doing the Chewie first fast walk on the first Friday


Do you have your "character hunt" itinerary set? Sharing so we can see and then follow along?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I would have gone in at 4 Am to get Ian McDiarmid to sign my Palpatine bobblehead. but he's not signing, so I don't have to go at 4 Am at all.

I wont' be there weekend 5 but I have Frank Oz's autograph already.


----------



## yulilin3

I have a rough idea. 
Chewie, 
Fab 4 SW
Chipwoks
Darth Maul
Bobba/Jango Fett
Darth Vader (I want to try and catch him during the parade to report back and make sure he does come out)
Clone Wars group
Hopefully Rebels group (I really hope they come out this year)
Roaming Characters
Jedi Council
Queen Amidala


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> I would have gone in at 4 Am to get Ian McDiarmid to sign my Palpatine bobblehead. but he's not signing, so I don't have to go at 4 Am at all.


I would've camped all night for him and Frank Oz


----------



## Barbara C

Thanks to everyone for all the information.

I'm sure I should know this but if we have the Deluxe premium package, does that mean we do NOT need fp+ for any special SWW events?  These would be the shows that are included in Deluxe Premium?  I'd like to make sure we're not missing something.

Thanks!


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Darth Vader (I want to try and catch him during the parade to report back and make sure he does come out)


I can check on this one for you and get it confirmed in case Vader has a short line when you are first in that area.


----------



## klsurfer76

I posted this in the main strategy thread, but I am realizing I maybe should have posted here...

I am struggling with fp+s for Friday May 15 at HS for Star Wars Weekends. We aren't interested in standing in lines for characters or celebrities, no character meals, merch, seminars, or even hitting all the other rides/attractions. Our must do's are Jedi Training Academy, Star Tours, maybe Padawan Mind Challenge (the age cut off is 11 and my son is 12. Do they ask the age at sign up?), the parade, Toy Story, Muppets, and fireworks. I'm using touringplans.com to make my own personalized plan and I have Star Tours (no FP+), Great Movie Ride(no FP+), and Toy Story(w FP+) projecting a less than 10 min wait first thing in the morning after JTA sign up. My current FP's are:

Toy Story 8:45-9:45, Which will for sure need and use
Star Tours 2:05-3:05, We may or may not want to ride again after our no FP morning ride
Muppets 4:10-5:10, Which we have in our plan around 2p with 5 min wait using no FP+

So, if I don't really need the last two fp's, should I just re-schedule them for ANYTHING earlier so that the times can expire sooner and I can choose a 4th FP for anything I want? The only ride we would like to ride multiple time is Toy Story and I hear that my 4th, 5th, and beyond FP's can be for any tier attraction. Or should I just keep my current FP+ selections and just CHANGE them for something else? I don't have access to the My Dis Exp app so I will need to go to the kiosks to change or add anything. Will the lines for the kiosks be pretty long historically on a Friday on the first day of SWWs? If so, it may not be worth it for me to stand in a kiosk line for more than 10 minutes. Since my last two fastpasses have to be in tier 2, there is really nothing else we would want to see or need to use. So I really don't know what to do with them. Below I copied the choices for tier 2 and I described in parentheses our situation. 
*Tier 2 *


Tower of Terror* (WE'RE NOT INTERESTED)
Star Tours* (ALREADY RIDING IN THE MORNING W/O FP+)
Voyage of the Little Mermaid* (NOT INTERESTED)
For the First Time in Forever: A "Frozen" Sing-Along Celebration* (NOT INTERESTED)
MuppetVision 3D (FP NOT REALLY NEEDED DUE TO LOW WAIT SHOW TIMES)
Disney Junior – Live on Stage (NOT INTERESTED)
Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular! (FP NOT REALLY NEEDED, WE ALREADY HAVE PLANS TO SEE THIS AND ARRIVE EARLIER THAN SHOWTIME TO GET A SEAT)
Lights, Motors, Action! Extreme Stunt Show (FP NOT REALLY NEEDED, WE ALREADY HAVE PLANS TO SEE THIS AND ARRIVE EARLIER THAN SHOWTIME TO GET A SEAT)


If you took the time to read this or respond, thanks in advance. Your help is much appreciated!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the information.
> 
> I'm sure I should know this but if we have the Deluxe premium package, does that mean we do NOT need fp+ for any special SWW events?  These would be the shows that are included in Deluxe Premium?  I'd like to make sure we're not missing something.
> 
> Thanks!


If you have the deluxe premium all of the SWW shows at Theater of the Stars are covered. You can use the fp+ for something else


----------



## Barbara C

yulilin3 said:


> If you have the deluxe premium all of the SWW shows at Theater of the Stars are covered. You can use the fp+ for something else



Thanks Yulilin - I wanted to make sure there wasn't something else I should be getting fp+ for since the shows will be covered.  yay!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wdwalice said:


> WOW!  I love a good spreadsheet and this is just incredible!!  Thanks for sharing!


Thx!!



MakiraMarlena said:


> Spreadsheet shows seating for deluxe dessert party & fireworks viewing. From what I am noting there will be NO seating at the dessert party for anyone. but then Disney is all mucked up information-wise. Not so sure on whether the deluxe guests should be expecting chairs.


Yeah. I threw it together based on our best info yesterday. Figured I'd wait for a few more DPB questions to be answered (especially re: VIP) and then update and post if anyone is interested.


----------



## WeDisney4

Trying to plan our 1st ever Star Wars day.  Working on Sun. morning 5/31 - we don't need any autographs, maybe a photo or 2, would like to catch the 10:25 am Frozen Sing A Long (this seems to be the last day).  Then the Legends of the Force: Star Wars Celebrity Motorcade -- the Dis says 11:00 am and Touring Plans has it for 11:30???  

Can we do both:  Frozen Sing and SW Motorcade?  
If so, what time would you arrive at gates? 

Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

klsurfer76 said:


> I posted this in the main strategy thread, but I am realizing I maybe should have posted here...
> 
> I am struggling with fp+s for Friday May 15 at HS for Star Wars Weekends. We aren't interested in standing in lines for characters or celebrities, no character meals, merch, seminars, or even hitting all the other rides/attractions. Our must do's are Jedi Training Academy, Star Tours, maybe Padawan Mind Challenge (the age cut off is 11 and my son is 12. Do they ask the age at sign up?), the parade, Toy Story, Muppets, and fireworks. I'm using touringplans.com to make my own personalized plan and I have Star Tours (no FP+), Great Movie Ride(no FP+), and Toy Story(w FP+) projecting a less than 10 min wait first thing in the morning after JTA sign up. My current FP's are:
> 
> Toy Story 8:45-9:45, Which will for sure need and use
> Star Tours 2:05-3:05, We may or may not want to ride again after our no FP morning ride
> Muppets 4:10-5:10, Which we have in our plan around 2p with 5 min wait using no FP+
> 
> So, if I don't really need the last two fp's, should I just re-schedule them for ANYTHING earlier so that the times can expire sooner and I can choose a 4th FP for anything I want? The only ride we would like to ride multiple time is Toy Story and I hear that my 4th, 5th, and beyond FP's can be for any tier attraction. Or should I just keep my current FP+ selections and just CHANGE them for something else? I don't have access to the My Dis Exp app so I will need to go to the kiosks to change or add anything. Will the lines for the kiosks be pretty long historically on a Friday on the first day of SWWs? If so, it may not be worth it for me to stand in a kiosk line for more than 10 minutes. Since my last two fastpasses have to be in tier 2, there is really nothing else we would want to see or need to use. So I really don't know what to do with them. Below I copied the choices for tier 2 and I described in parentheses our situation.
> *Tier 2 *
> 
> 
> Tower of Terror* (WE'RE NOT INTERESTED)
> Star Tours* (ALREADY RIDING IN THE MORNING W/O FP+)
> Voyage of the Little Mermaid* (NOT INTERESTED)
> For the First Time in Forever: A "Frozen" Sing-Along Celebration* (NOT INTERESTED)
> MuppetVision 3D (FP NOT REALLY NEEDED DUE TO LOW WAIT SHOW TIMES)
> Disney Junior – Live on Stage (NOT INTERESTED)
> Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular! (FP NOT REALLY NEEDED, WE ALREADY HAVE PLANS TO SEE THIS AND ARRIVE EARLIER THAN SHOWTIME TO GET A SEAT)
> Lights, Motors, Action! Extreme Stunt Show (FP NOT REALLY NEEDED, WE ALREADY HAVE PLANS TO SEE THIS AND ARRIVE EARLIER THAN SHOWTIME TO GET A SEAT)
> 
> 
> If you took the time to read this or respond, thanks in advance. Your help is much appreciated!!!


Ok. First things first
Be at the park no later than 7:00am to get signed up for JTA. When you enter stay on the left side of Hollywood Blvd and you'll see CM with signs that indicate JTA sign up. As soon as the stormtroopers let us into the park fast walk to Indiana Jones that's where sign ups are for JTA during SWW. If you have a stroller ditch the stroller cause they are not allowed in the sign up areas.
After you can go and sign up for PMC, this is done at ABC Sound Studios and even though is not as popular as JTA it fills up. Then go straight to ST, line will be around 10 to 15 minutes.
By that time you should be close to your TSMM fp, use it and after you can start looking for a spot for the parade.
The parade is very very popular and has a short route so getting s good, curbside, shady spot requires to hold a spot for at least 1 hour and a half before the parade.
I would keep the fp as you have them. Even though Muppets tends to have a short line during SWW it can go all they way up to 45min.
If you are doing GMR without fp I would try and fit it in in the morning, GMR has been consistently getting crowds all afternoon and early evening and it closes early on SWW due to fireworks fall out (8:15pm)Same with TSMM it closes early as well (8:30pm)


----------



## yulilin3

WeDisney4 said:


> Trying to plan our 1st ever Star Wars day.  Working on Sun. morning 5/31 - we don't need any autographs, maybe a photo or 2, would like to catch the 10:25 am Frozen Sing A Long (this seems to be the last day).  Then the Legends of the Force: Star Wars Celebrity Motorcade -- the Dis says 11:00 am and Touring Plans has it for 11:30???
> 
> Can we do both:  Frozen Sing and SW Motorcade?
> If so, what time would you arrive at gates?
> 
> Thanks!!


The motorcade is at 11am you won;t have time to watch the sing along and do the parade in the morning.
To get a spot for the parade you need to grab it at least one hour and a half earlier to guarantee you have a shady spot (anywhere on Hollywood Blvd on the left side) if you don't care that you are in the sun then grab a spot an hour before. So be at the park around 9am


----------



## WeDisney4

yulilin3 said:


> The motorcade is at 11am you won;t have time to watch the sing along and do the parade in the morning.
> To get a spot for the parade you need to grab it at least one hour and a half earlier to guarantee you have a shady spot (anywhere on Hollywood Blvd on the left side) if you don't care that you are in the sun then grab a spot an hour before. So be at the park around 9am



Got it thanks!!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

klsurfer76 said:


> /snip/
> So, if I don't really need the last two fp's, should I just re-schedule them for ANYTHING earlier so that the times can expire sooner and I can choose a 4th FP for anything I want? The only ride we would like to ride multiple time is Toy Story and I hear that my 4th, 5th, and beyond FP's can be for any tier attraction. Or should I just keep my current FP+ selections and just CHANGE them for something else? I don't have access to the My Dis Exp app so I will need to go to the kiosks to change or add anything. Will the lines for the kiosks be pretty long historically on a Friday on the first day of SWWs? If so, it may not be worth it for me to stand in a kiosk line for more than 10 minutes. Since my last two fastpasses have to be in tier 2, there is really nothing else we would want to see or need to use. So I really don't know what to do with them. Below I copied the choices for tier 2 and I described in parentheses our situation.
> 
> /snip


 
FWIW, I wouldn't count on any 4th FP+s being available during SWW.  There were none to be had for any rides on our trip in December, and the crowds were moderate, nothing like what we'll see during SWW.  I wouldn't change up my times just to try for the possibility of a 4th.  The fact is that if there are any 4th FP+s available during a SWW, then they're going to be for attractions that you're not going to need a FP+ for anyway because if there's availability, it means no/short lines for the attractions.  That's the pits of FP+ during higher crowd times, unfortunately. 

You'll definitely want to keep a FP+ for Star Tours even if you ride it in the morning.  I'm not sure if you're aware, but the ride is different each time you ride it...you can actually see 50+ different combinations of scenes.  So if you re-ride it, it's really like being on a totally new, different ride.


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> I'm doing the Chewie first fast walk on the first Friday



This is our plan too! It was one of the first entries into my schedule  Thanks to some awesome advice from *someone* on the Disboards


----------



## luvallprincesses

lovethattink said:


> I feel like I'm the only one NOT buying a package.


No package for us, but I too feel left out reading the thread recently!  I'm not sure that DS8 will have the patience to sit through more than one or two sessions per day so we're planning on 2 different days, June 12 and 14 to hit as many things as we can spread out.  We can do FP's for 2 sessions that way on 2 different days and do more standby if desired. I don't think we'll regret doing it this way instead.


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> No package for us, but I too feel left out reading the thread recently!  I'm not sure that DS8 will have the patience to sit through more than one or two sessions per day so we're planning on 2 different days, June 12 and 14 to hit as many things as we can spread out.  We can do FP's for 2 sessions that way on 2 different days and do more standby if desired. I don't think we'll regret doing it this way instead.


sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Candleshoe

lvstitch said:


> Funny I was told there was no confirmation email but I know people here got it.  I even asked about it yesterday and she said there isn't anything she could send me.


I believe there were no confirmation emails for either FtF packages, but the VIP folks reported getting them.



lvstitch said:


> *Access to the VIP Dessert Party
> Access to semi-private location with great views for the Summon the Force grand celebration featuring the Star Wars characters and Symphony in the Stars fireworks(joining with people from Feel the Force package).
> 
> The web site says: Plus, after your guided experience comes to a close, you’ll have time to enjoy the park on your own before ending your day the Ultimate way with VIP viewing of the Summon the Force finale show and the Symphony in the Stars fireworks spectacular!
> No mention of the Dessert Party at all. *


I thought the 'Summon the Force grand celebration' *WAS* the Dessert Party.



susannebananna said:


> My confirmation email wording says, "Access to the VIP Dessert Party"
> Which makes it sound separate to me, but there is so much conflicting info circulating...


There is alot of conflicting information.   <long live the GPs!>


----------



## yulilin3

If your kids have lightsabers or are planning on building their own remember to bring them. There have been some epic battles that go on while we are all waiting for parade, fireworks, characters (if there's space) or just walking around. Kids have a way of bypassing social customs, like not knowing the other kid, and just start playing.  Also CM doing SWW stuff usually have lightsabers with them and will engage in a duel.
It's also a great way to release some energy and then kids are tired and can sit and wait


----------



## lovingeire

HCinKC said:


> Surely, it couldn't be that Disney is...gulp...allowing extra time for any first weekend timing mishaps? So, this puts fireworks ending at about 10:15? Sigh. Super late Friday night for poor ODS followed by super early Saturday morning for RD. Fail on the planning, Mama. Fail. In my defense, that is what works best with ADRs...



One year I had a pre=park opening breakfast after our Christmas party late night.  My husband was NOT happy.  We do the best we can, right? 



HCinKC said:


> Could you share a pic? And how long did it take to get them? Thanks!



I don't have one yet, but I'll take one and post it.  It took 7-10 days to get them.  They were sold out for a while though so I ordered as son as she restocked.



Tltorrez said:


> But add in appetizers, desserts, drinks and tip and TS can come out a lot higher. I budgeted for one full TS meal at Trattoria al Forno. I just can't bring myself to give that up for any of the mediocre meals at DHS with or without characters.



I just love Trattoria al Forno!  I was really impressed Princes 1/2 weekend.  I wish I could squeeze it in this trip, but with kids we need character meals so there is no time.



Monykalyn said:


> Yay!-kids can eat their heart out LOL! And I am sure they will. I have ST scheduled FP+ after parade...hmm may need to rethink timing...no upset tummies allowed!



We are doing our ST FP in the morning after hopefully meeting Darth Vader.  Then running after the parade for Chewie and the Ewoks…we can hopefully eat all the "frozen treats" to our hearts content to hold us over till lunch!



Felipe4 said:


> Mickey Bar fans, rejoice!


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> I believe there were no confirmation emails for either FtF packages, but the VIP folks reported getting them.
> 
> 
> I thought the '*Summon the Force grand celebration*' *WAS* the Dessert Party.
> 
> 
> There is alot of conflicting information.   <long live the GPs!>


this is the fireworks pre-show. When James Arnols Taylor comes up on stage and shows us everyones pics from twitter and instagram, this year probably using #SWW15 then he summons all the forces of the Galaxy. Characters come up on stage and then the fireworks begin


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thx!!
> 
> Yeah. I threw it together based on our best info yesterday. Figured I'd wait for a few more DPB questions to be answered (especially re: VIP) and then update and post if anyone is interested.




OK... decided to update now.  New and improved, now with a date/time stamp!!  




ETA: BTW -- would it KILL Disney to give us a table like this?!?!?!!?


----------



## Artax

yulilin3 said:


> I'm doing the Chewie first fast walk on the first Friday



Depending on if my son wants autographs again this year. I may be right next to you lol


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> OK... decided to update now.  New and improved, now with a date/time stamp!!
> 
> View attachment 86941
> 
> 
> ETA: BTW -- would it KILL Disney to give us a table like this?!?!?!!?


great job. Only thing missing is adding that all of it is subject to change (which is why Disney doesn't give us a table like this) activities might be cancelled due to weather. The only thing for sure that would go on is the dessert party, probably inside DIsney Jr. again


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> Depending on if my son wants autographs again this year. I may be right next to you lol


I wonder how many Dissers will be in line for Chewie that first morning?? I'm tempted to just call out "Where the Dissers at?" and my DD will have a heart attack (moooom you're to old to talk like that!!)


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> In order of popularity from most to least:
> A Conversation with Frank Oz
> Stars of the Saga
> Visit to the Maul
> Am Ewok's Tale
> Behind the Force Rebels



We don't have a package, instead will be trying to book one show FP for June 12 and one for June 14.  DS8 is all about the Dark Side and Rebels. DD14 loves Ahsoka.  I'm game for anything. What two FP's do you think I should try for? We've never done SWW before.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> great job. Only thing missing is adding that all of it is subject to change (which is why Disney doesn't give us a table like this) activities might be cancelled due to weather. The only thing for sure that would go on is the dessert party, probably inside DIsney Jr. again


Good points! The weather is one thing I'm slightly stressing about... Have VIP booked for May 17 -- watch May 15-16 be gorgeous weather, with torrential downpours all day May 17!!


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> We don't have a package, instead will be trying to book one show FP for June 12 and one for June 14.  DS8 is all about the Dark Side and Rebels. DD14 loves Ahsoka.  I'm game for anything. What two FP's do you think I should try for? We've never done SWW before.


Behind the Force Star Wars Rebels and Visit to the Maul 
SotS is a great show but it's the more adult one since they interview the actors coming. It's really cool and JAT makes it entertaining but I'm not sure if your kids will like it. Do they love the movies or mostly Rebels and Clone Wars?


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> This shirt needs to be made:
> Star Wars Weekend I Guinea Pigs
> View attachment 86900



I confiscated it off the 'net, didn't see a copyright


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> I would've camped all night for him and Frank Oz


I seriously breathed a sigh of relief that they aren't.  I was no way going to do that, and then saw their names and bought the package and would have probably camped out too!



June 7 is our first HS day and WAS to be our SWW day, but now I'm calling "SWW Lite"  
No shows, and no parade, but getting early enough for stormtroopers and rope drop.  
Out of the park by 2p for a rest afternoon.

I have conflicting 8am desires now:
1. walk straight to TSMM (remember our newbies)    then on to RNRC.  
 -- We have a TSMM FP but not the other
 -- I'm sure everyone will want to ride TSMM 2x though
 -- I'm hoping RNRC doesn't have too big of a back-up on it.   

2. Chewie, then TSMM, then RNRC
-- or Chewie then RNRC skipping our 2nd ride on Toy Story


Is there any other time to catch Chewy without a huge line?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Good points! The weather is one thing I'm slightly stressing about... Have VIP booked for May 17 -- watch May 15-16 be gorgeous weather, with torrential downpours all day May 17!!


that's the one thing that can dampen (see what I did there) everyones plans but you really can't do anything about it


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> I seriously breathed a sigh of relief that they aren't.  I was no way going to do that, and then saw their names and bought the package and would have probably camped out too!
> 
> 
> 
> June 7 is our first HS day and WAS to be our SWW day, but now I'm calling "SWW Lite"
> No shows, and no parade, but getting early enough for stormtroopers and rope drop.
> Out of the park by 2p for a rest afternoon.
> 
> I have conflicting 8am desires now:
> 1. walk straight to TSMM (remember our newbies)    then on to RNRC.
> -- We have a TSMM FP but not the other
> -- I'm sure everyone will want to ride TSMM 2x though
> -- I'm hoping RNRC doesn't have too big of a back-up on it.
> 
> 2. Chewie, then TSMM, then RNRC
> -- or Chewie then RNRC skipping our 2nd ride on Toy Story
> 
> 
> Is there any other time to catch Chewy without a huge line?


For Chewie you can line up while the parade is going (if you're not watching) or right after it. That would be the second best time
Also if your group is fine with it you could do single riders on RnRC


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder how many Dissers will be in line for Chewie that first morning?? I'm tempted to just call out "Where the Dissers at?" and my DD will have a heart attack (moooom you're to old to talk like that!!)



This is why we need guinea pig badges!


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> For Chewie you can line up while the parade is going (if you're not watching) or right after it. That would be the second best time
> Also if your group is fine with it you could do single riders on RnRC


Me, DH and DD are fine with single rider, but my in-laws will need to ride together first time 

So.... line up about 11:15 for Chewie?


----------



## OZMom

almost unrelated, but this just popped up in my newsfeed:

http://nerdist.com/exclusive-images-from-william-shakespeares-the-phantom-of-menace/


----------



## Brandiwlf

yulilin3 said:


> If your kids have lightsabers or are planning on building their own remember to bring them. There have been some epic battles that go on while we are all waiting for parade, fireworks, characters (if there's space) or just walking around. Kids have a way of bypassing social customs, like not knowing the other kid, and just start playing.  Also CM doing SWW stuff usually have lightsabers with them and will engage in a duel.
> It's also a great way to release some energy and then kids are tired and can sit and wait [/QUOTE
> 
> I was going to ask about this, my boys just got light sabers on Easter! They would be thrilled to battle! Thanks!


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> If your kids have lightsabers or are planning on building their own remember to bring them. There have been some epic battles that go on while we are all waiting for parade, fireworks, characters (if there's space) or just walking around. Kids have a way of bypassing social customs, like not knowing the other kid, and just start playing.  Also CM doing SWW stuff usually have lightsabers with them and will engage in a duel.
> It's also a great way to release some energy and then kids are tired and can sit and wait



Love this idea ! I actually bought my boys these mini light up lightsabers at Hobby Lobby for their Easter baskets thinking they were a little more complex to battle with, but I have a sneaking suspicion the middle son will want to build his own.  Will it be frowned upon for my 15 year old to have his.  He built it when he was 9, but still plays with it when his little brother wants to battle….if he can pry it out of the middle's hands!  He'd probably have fun with the littles with it.


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> Behind the Force Star Wars Rebels and Visit to the Maul
> SotS is a great show but it's the more adult one since they interview the actors coming. It's really cool and JAT makes it entertaining but I'm not sure if your kids will like it. Do they love the movies or mostly Rebels and Clone Wars?



Thank you for the suggestions. I wasn't sure about SotS versus Behind the Force and was planning on a FP for Visit to the Maul.  (We all love the movies, additionally DH and DD love Clone Wars while DS loves Rebels. So really we can't lose.) But which of the 2, SotS or Rebels is likely to have a better standby chance?


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> You could try and check in earlier for your lunch. It's about a 5 to 10 min walk to the Theater of the Stars so if your're out by 1:15pm you should be fine. You don't have a fp for it already?



Thanks for your response.  Since I posted, I was able to score a 12:15 reservation, so that buys me a bit more time.  I'll still proceed to H&V immediately after the parade.

No, I don't have a FP+ for Behind the Force, yet.  I'm going the last weekend, and my FP+ window doesn't open until this Friday.  I also purchased the premium FtF package, so I'm hoping to use the 1 FP+ from that package for the Behind the Force show.  (I'm counting on your previous post about Behind the Force being the least popular of the shows!!)  Hopefully, the shows on the last weekend are at the same time as the previous weekends' shows.


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Me, DH and DD are fine with single rider, but my in-laws will need to ride together first time
> 
> So.... line up about 11:15 for Chewie?


Yes, that would be your best bet. Last year he came out about 30 minutes after the parade was over



lovingeire said:


> Love this idea ! I actually bought my boys these mini light up lightsabers at Hobby Lobby for their Easter baskets thinking they were a little more complex to battle with, but I have a sneaking suspicion the middle son will want to build his own.  Will it be frowned upon for my 15 year old to have his.  He built it when he was 9, but still plays with it when his little brother wants to battle….if he can pry it out of the middle's hands!  He'd probably have fun with the littles with it.


not frowned upon at all. I love seeing people just play around with them, especially the little ones are soo cute.


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. I wasn't sure about SotS versus Behind the Force and was planning on a FP for Visit to the Maul.  (We all love the movies, additionally DH and DD love Clone Wars while DS loves Rebels. So really we can't lose.) But which of the 2, SotS or Rebels is likely to have a better standby chance?


BtFRebels will be the easier to get into. SotS is very popular. Not interested in A Conversation with Frank Oz at all? That one will take the top spot for weekend V
Also remember that Ashley Eckstein will be there every weekend and she'll probably be signing autographs. If your DD loves Ahsoka that would be really cool. She is the loveliest person you could ever meet
She will def. be signing autographs at Darth's Mall for her Her Universe line of clothing and accesories


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> Thanks for your response.  Since I posted, I was able to score a 12:15 reservation, so that buys me a bit more time.  I'll still proceed to H&V immediately after the parade.
> 
> No, I don't have a FP+ for Behind the Force, yet.  I'm going the last weekend, and my FP+ window doesn't open until this Friday.  I also purchased the premium FtF package, so I'm hoping to use the 1 FP+ from that package for the Behind the Force show.  (I'm counting on your previous post about Behind the Force being the least popular of the shows!!)  Hopefully, the shows on the last weekend are at the same time as the previous weekends' shows.


last year they had A Conversation with Mark Hamill and Ray Park doing his Visit to the Maul and the schedule was
Behind the Force 1:30pm
A Conversation with Mark Hamill 3pm
Stars of the Saga 4:30pm
A Visit to the Maul 6:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7:45pm
I'm sure the schedule for weekend 5 will be very similar if not the same since that weekend they will offer A COnversation with Frank Oz and Ray Park is here so he'll do his Visit to the Maul


----------



## slaveone

I May get Jeremy Bulloch again. I just don't know if I have anything he hasn't signed.


yulilin3 said:


> So is anyone planning on getting celeb autographs?? who are you excited to meet?
> We are doing Tiya Sircar on the first Sunday, that's the day my daughter will debut her Sabine Wren cosplay so we want a picture with Tiya. Not sure if we'll do all of the Rebels with her wearing her costume.
> Everyone else that's signing autographs we have met before so no real priority


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> I May get Jeremy Bulloch again. I just don't know if I have anything he hasn't signed.


exactly. We don't really collect a lot of stuff to get signed. We have a calendar from 2005 that how all the movies an also the Star Wars flip book with all the characters and that's what we usually get signed. We have all of the actors/actresses already on both items. Maybe we'll go for Daniel cause he's such a sweetheart and shares the same birthday with my son (June 6)


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> BtFRebels will be the easier to get into. SotS is very popular. Not interested in A Conversation with Frank Oz at all? That one will take the top spot for weekend V
> Also remember that Ashley Eckstein will be there every weekend and she'll probably be signing autographs. If your DD loves Ahsoka that would be really cool. She is the loveliest person you could ever meet
> She will def. be signing autographs at Darth's Mall for her Her Universe line of clothing and accesories


Don't tempt me with Frank Oz...I was a killer Yoda for Halloween in 1981 and didn't mind the other little girls picking on me for it. DS has a severe dislike of Yoda, Luke, etc; he's faithful in his 8 year old concrete mind to Anakin from beginning to end.  Won't this be more of an adult geared conversation?  I realize it's a FP for this or nothing.


----------



## pookadoo77

slaveone said:


> I May get Jeremy Bulloch again. I just don't know if I have anything he hasn't signed.


He has not signed our picture  lol


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> Don't tempt me with Frank Oz...I was a killer Yoda for Halloween in 1981 and didn't mind the other little girls picking on me for it. DS has a severe dislike of Yoda, Luke, etc; he's faithful in his 8 year old concrete mind to Anakin from beginning to end.  Won't this be more of an adult geared conversation?  I realize it's a FP for this or nothing.


yes it'll probably be a more adult show. I'm sure they'll do the same they did last year. They had the show broadcast around the park. You could watch it from the Jumbotron of the old AIE, they set up a huge screen on Streets of America, probably also on the event stage screen so you could always catch it without being inside the theater


----------



## pookadoo77

will celebrities (Peter Mayhew specifically) sign anything ? I mean pics, action figures, etc.. He is the one we are trying for, my hubby wants his and plans on arriving to line up outside HS the last Friday at 4-4:30 am to get it. 
Will he sign more than one item? Maybe 2?
 Trying to figure out what to get signed, We have 2 circa @1996 action figs in package or maybe print out a pic for him to sign? Any ideas of items other than that? I do have the first edition star wars release on VHS maybe sign the box?....
And if you get there early to get the fastpass you have more of a selection of autograph return time right? Any ideas of autograph times or time slots roughly Peter Mayhew final weekend? I watched the video you posted Yulilin and it seemed there were 2 times for jar jar that day and yall got a choice, is that usual? 
TY!!!!!


----------



## lovethattink

@yulilin3   when we were at dhs last there was a broadcast radio throughout the front of the park. it told guests how to get to JTA among other things.  Is this new? We haven't been in the morning since fsf.


----------



## keishashadow

might take some extreme convincing to get my better half to wear it, let alone explain it LOL, but sorely tempted to order.

somebody mentioned a button, is there a crafty way to make your own?


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> will celebrities (Peter Mayhew specifically) sign anything ? I mean pics, action figures, etc.. He is the one we are trying for, my hubby wants his and plans on arriving to line up outside HS the last Friday at 4-4:30 am to get it.
> Will he sign more than one item? Maybe 2?
> Trying to figure out what to get signed, We have 2 circa @1996 action figs in package or maybe print out a pic for him to sign? Any ideas of items other than that? I do have the first edition star wars release on VHS maybe sign the box?....
> And if you get there early to get the fastpass you have more of a selection of autograph return time right? Any ideas of autograph times or time slots roughly Peter Mayhew final weekend? I watched the video you posted Yulilin and it seemed there were 2 times for jar jar that day and yall got a choice, is that usual?
> TY!!!!!


Peter Mayhew will sign anything but he won't personalize it. All the celebrities will only sign one item per person that has a fp and wristband. Almost all of the actors/actresses have 3 sessions. Last year his sessions were at 10am, 1:30pm, 4:30pm. Each session lasts one hour. He was very, very fast last year and after he signed all of his guaranteed fp he took a ton of standby and even some walk ups.
The process to get the fp is very fast, sometimes you can ask quickly to change your session but for the most part they try to keep the line moving fast during that process
EDIT TO ADD: That day with Ahmed Best the CM had one  fp left for that time and since my DD was the only one getting an autograph she offered to change it, this is not usual. They are just trying to give out all the tickets as fast as possible


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> @yulilin3   when we were at dhs last there was a broadcast radio throughout the front of the park. it told guests how to get to JTA among other things.  Is this new? We haven't been in the morning since fsf.


that's done thru the citizens of hollywood. They do it when it's very busy not all the time.


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> yes it'll probably be a more adult show. I'm sure they'll do the same they did last year. They had the show broadcast around the park. You could watch it from the Jumbotron of the old AIE, they set up a huge screen on Streets of America, probably also on the event stage screen so you could always catch it without being inside the theater


Well this just made my night. Perfect solution. You're running an amazing thread. I've never been part of a thread that requires 10+ pages for consecutive days to catch up on when I get home from school.  It's exhausting, but exciting, fun, and so informative. Kudos!


----------



## Itinkso

keishashadow said:


> somebody mentioned a button, is there a crafty way to make your own?


A really inexpensive way is to stop by the cart that has the I'm Celebrating buttons and write "SWW Guinea Pig" or something pertaining to the thread. Cheap, supplied by Disney, and easy to obtain.


----------



## yulilin3

this is how last year schedules for autographs looked like:
All Star Wars Actors (movies) 10am, 1:30pm, 4:30pm 
All Voice Actors (Rebels)  10am, 4:30pm, 6pm
Ashley Eckstein 3pm
Ray Park 1:30pm
JAT did sign last year but he's not signing this year (per DPB)
I'm expecting this year that the first session will move up to 9:30am since the parade was moved up half an hour


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> A really inexpensive way is to stop by the cart that has the I'm Celebrating buttons and write "SWW Guinea Pig" or something pertaining to the thread. Cheap, supplied by Disney, and easy to obtain.


THIS IS AN AWESOME IDEA!! WE SHOULD ALL GET BUTTONS AND COME UP WITH A NAME FOR EACH WEEKEND.
I know I'm yelling but this is a smart way of doing it


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> Well this just made my night. Perfect solution. You're running an amazing thread. I've never been part of a thread that requires 10+ pages for consecutive days to catch up on when I get home from school.  It's exhausting, but exciting, fun, and so informative. Kudos!


I'm thinking they will do this again because it'll be a very popular show. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> THIS IS AN AWESOME IDEA!! WE SHOULD ALL GET BUTTONS AND COME UP WITH A NAME FOR EACH WEEKEND.
> I know I'm yelling but this is a smart way of doing it


It's your thread, yulilin...you can yell if you want to!

After you decide on names/slogans, I'll add it to the Roll Call for you.


----------



## Dugette

OZMom said:


> This is our plan too! It was one of the first entries into my schedule  Thanks to some awesome advice from *someone* on the Disboards


That's our plan right now too!


----------



## OZMom




----------



## OZMom

I couldn't find the original pig in the thread, so I just googled that one. lol


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> I'm thinking they will do this again because it'll be a very popular show. Thanks for your kind words.


Now if you can get THEM to release show times for weekend V before my 60 days opens up this Saturday at midnight, I'll have even more kind words


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> It's your thread, yulilin...you can yell if you want to!
> 
> After you decide on names/slogans, I'll add it to the Roll Call for you.


I need names for the weekends!! I'm thinking weekend II can be something  related to the 24 hour even at MK linked with SWW
I got nothing for III or IV
Weekend V can be something related to Frank Oz
I'm stumped


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> Now if you can get THEM to release show times for weekend V before my 60 days opens up this Saturday at midnight, I'll have even more kind words


I'll use my Jedi Mind Tricks and see what happens.


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> I need names for the weekends!! I'm thinking weekend II can be something  related to the 24 hour even at MK linked with SWW
> I got nothing for III or IV
> Weekend V can be something related to *Frank Oz*
> I'm stumped



Luminous Beings?


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> THIS IS AN AWESOME IDEA!! WE SHOULD ALL GET BUTTONS AND COME UP WITH A NAME FOR EACH WEEKEND.
> I know I'm yelling but this is a smart way of doing it


You just saved me $26...
almost enough to cover my nasty dole whip float habit this trip


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder how many Dissers will be in line for Chewie that first morning?? I'm tempted to just call out "Where the Dissers at?" and my DD will have a heart attack (moooom you're to old to talk like that!!)


Someone needs to be in charge of doing that every SWW morning!!!


----------



## lvstitch

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder how many Dissers will be in line for Chewie that first morning?? I'm tempted to just call out "Where the Dissers at?" and my DD will have a heart attack (moooom you're to old to talk like that!!)


Count me in.


----------



## keishashadow

OZMom said:


> View attachment 86954


lol so cute!  like the picture better.

I likely have an old Disney celebration button somewhere, but wondering how hard it would be to affix the picture without a kit?


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, taking into consideration the space we have on the celebrate buttons, so how about :
Weekend I: Guinea Pig Dissers
Weekend II: Dissers Strike Back
Weekend III: Revenge of the Dissers
Weekend IV: Phantom Dissers
Weekend V: Dissers Take Oz


----------



## OZMom

Found it. I'm kind of leaning towards the first one? Thoughts?


----------



## slaveone

Is it wrong to turn an r2d2 suitcase into a rolling bar? Hehe.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> Is it wrong to turn an r2d2 suitcase into a rolling bar? Hehe.


Not unless you get caught


----------



## slaveone

It'll be for the room. Booze for park is usually in flask or bought in park. I want my light up Death Star lol.


----------



## DisHeels

luvallprincesses said:


> Now if you can get THEM to release show times for weekend V before my 60 days opens up this Saturday at midnight, I'll have even more kind words


We are in the same boat.  Watching DHS schedule in one tab while f5'ing this thread throughout the day.  Fastpass goes live for us this Saturday but I believe it starts at 1am.  (Looking at this thread for FP+ times)  Good luck on your fastpasses!


----------



## wdhinn89

yulilin3 said:


> So is anyone planning on getting celeb autographs?? who are you excited to meet?
> We are doing Tiya Sircar on the first Sunday, that's the day my daughter will debut her Sabine Wren cosplay so we want a picture with Tiya. Not sure if we'll do all of the Rebels with her wearing her costume.
> Everyone else that's signing autographs we have met before so no real priority


Just trying to understand.....Celeb autographs (actual people) are line up early and get fastpass and character autographs (like Chewie) are stand on a line like you would a Disney character at any park and wait your turn


----------



## slaveone

wdhinn89 said:


> Just trying to understand.....Celeb autographs (actual people) are line up early and get fastpass and character autographs (like Chewie) are stand on a line like you would a Disney character at any park and wait your turn


Exactly.


----------



## Tltorrez

MakiraMarlena said:


> I don't order appetizers, entrees, drinks and desserts at TS meals. It'll be either an entree or a couple appetizers and drinks. No desserts. desserts at TS aren't that good.
> 
> My go-to will be the Brown Derby lounge (lounges are not counter or quick service. they pretty much are a table service without the huge menu.)



I would love to do the Brown Derby Lounge but I'm assuming it'll be packed for SWW. Hence the trek to Yacht Club. We don't usually order desserts at TS either but we do order appetizers. Especially at the ethnic restaurants, the apps tend to be the more interesting food items. Of course, we also eat at World Showcase a lot. When we're onsite we usually stay in the boardwalk area, so a disproportionate number of our meals are in WS.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

OMG!  What was I thnking?  I was going to pick up our annual passes the week before the trip, but then remembered I can't book my FP+ at my 60 days next week unless I have them set up. Ugh! Need my SWW fast passes.


----------



## pookadoo77

got it... dissers take oz



DisHeels said:


> We are in the same boat.  Watching DHS schedule in one tab while f5'ing this thread throughout the day.  Fastpass goes live for us this Saturday but I believe it starts at 1am.  (Looking at this thread for FP+ times)  Good luck on your fastpasses!


I feel you. My window opens Friday at 1am. Still trying to nail down selections..... SO stressful!!


----------



## Ninja Mom

Itinkso said:


> A really inexpensive way is to stop by the cart that has the I'm Celebrating buttons and write "SWW Guinea Pig" or something pertaining to the thread. Cheap, supplied by Disney, and easy to obtain.



As a joke, for one visit to the parks I picked up an "I'm Celebrating!" button at guest services and had the CM write on it "Recently Paroled". The looks I got from the CM's that bothered to read it were priceless...

I also will be doing the running of the "SWW geeks" to get to Chewbacca first thing on Friday morning. Perhaps we can all post a picture of our SWW t-shirts/outfits for that day.

~NM


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder how many Dissers will be in line for Chewie that first morning?? I'm tempted to just call out "Where the Dissers at?" and my DD will have a heart attack (moooom you're to old to talk like that!!)


We'll be in line for Chewie first thing that First Friday morning!   Last year we were 3rd in line that first day - the 2 sets of people that 'beat' us were also Disers!

Does anyone remember when the Chipawoks (Chip and Dale) came out ?  I think it was around 8:15 (or so I heard from someone).  Trying to get them in early this year.  

Last year we did Chewie then tried for Darth Maul but he didn't come out until 9 - we ended up bailing on him and seeing Padma and then Maul and then the Jedi Council then the parade and I'm not sure what.   2nd day we did Darth Vader first thing (first in line) and then it's all a blur.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> We'll be in line for Chewie first thing that First Friday morning!   Last year we were 3rd in line that first day - the 2 sets of people that 'beat' us were also Disers!
> 
> Does anyone remember when the Chipawoks (Chip and Dale) came out ?  I think it was around 8:15 (or so I heard from someone).  Trying to get them in early this year.
> 
> Last year we did Chewie then tried for Darth Maul but he didn't come out until 9 - we ended up bailing on him and seeing Padma and then Maul and then the Jedi Council then the parade and I'm not sure what.   2nd day we did Darth Vader first thing (first in line) and then it's all a blur.


We need to take a group picture of all of us waiting for Chewie. The Chipwoks came out at 9 if remembering correctly.
Just checked...it was 9http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star-wars-weekends-2014-strategy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/


----------



## pookadoo77

Ninja Mom said:


> As a joke, for one visit to the parks I picked up an "I'm Celebrating!" button at guest services and had the CM write on it "Recently Paroled". The looks I got from the CM's that bothered to read it were priceless...



I LOVE it!!!


----------



## slaveone

Ninja Mom said:


> As a joke, for one visit to the parks I picked up an "I'm Celebrating!" button at guest services and had the CM write on it "Recently Paroled". The looks I got from the CM's that bothered to read it were priceless...
> 
> I also will be doing the running of the "SWW geeks" to get to Chewbacca first thing on Friday morning. Perhaps we can all post a picture of our SWW t-shirts/outfits for that day.
> 
> ~NM


So glad I am not alone in writing odd things on those buttons. Same with the anniversary ones when they had those.


----------



## tinkerpea

OZMom said:


> By badge, do you mean like a pin / button? Are you just going to put the picture itself or edit it / add text?? I think I'm going to do it too!


Sorry yes a pin, lol.
I forget I'm talking English lol, my dad American and it drives him batty Im.going to do the picc but if I can get wk end 1 guinea pig on it even better lol


----------



## Fire14

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder how many Dissers will be in line for Chewie that first morning?? I'm tempted to just call out "Where the Dissers at?" and my DD will have a heart attack (moooom you're to old to talk like that!!)



This princess will be in line as he's one of few I know who the heck is. I'm up for button wearing, thinking of getting some chewy mouse ears


----------



## mmafan

keishashadow said:


> might take some extreme convincing to get my better half to wear it, let alone explain it LOL, but sorely tempted to order.
> 
> somebody mentioned a button, is there a crafty way to make your own?


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lvstitch

Dare I ask the fastest way to get to Chewie?


----------



## mmafan

slaveone said:


> Is it wrong to turn an r2d2 suitcase into a rolling bar? Hehe.


nope.......


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> We need to take a group picture of all of us waiting for Chewie. The Chipwoks came out at 9 if remembering correctly.
> Just checked...it was 9http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star-wars-weekends-2014-strategy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/


what time shall we be arriving.....


----------



## lvstitch

I'm going to Disneyland this weekend, think I'll be looking for a Chewbacca shirt.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Fire14 said:


> This princess will be in line as he's one of few I know who the heck is. I'm up for button wearing, thinking of getting some chewy mouse ears



I find it very frustrating that the SW ears are all hats. I haaaate wearing hats. But if they made me some in a headband I'd be all over it!


----------



## mmafan

frisbeego said:


> First, I decided to go to WDW about a month ago and have been lurking on this thread ever since.  So, thank you to everyone, particularly yulilin3, who has provided helpful information.  As a result of this thread, I've scored some awesome dining reservations and the premium FtF package.
> 
> For those of you who have FP+ for Behind the Force, what is the range of your return time?  mmafan indicated a return time of 1:20, but I wasn't certain whether that was the beginning or end of the range.
> 
> My issue:  DS6 wants to do the H&V lunch with Disney Junior characters, so I have a 12:30 reservation for that.  I think he'd enjoy Behind the Force, but I'm not certain whether there's enough time to do both, particularly if H&V is running behind.


I think it was the beginning......


----------



## yulilin3

lvstitch said:


> Dare I ask the fastest way to get to Chewie?


Walk straight down Hollywood Blvd make a left onto Commissary lane,  pass. ABC Commissary and you'll see the end of the line


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> what time shall we be arriving.....


I think we will all be arriving at the same time, right before 8am.


----------



## jennab113

I will also be doing the Chewy Dash the first Friday. I need to start figuring out a plan for the rest of the characters!


----------



## Monykalyn

Itinkso said:


> It's your thread, yulilin...you can yell if you want to!
> 
> After you decide on names/slogans, I'll add it to the Roll Call for you.



I am in the Phantom Dissers group! And hopefully the Dissers take Oz (friday) group-if I haven't driven rest of family crazy by then. Very jealous of the Guinea pig dissers too-hoping there is lots and lots of pictures posted!!


----------



## Monykalyn

couldn't resist...


----------



## tinkerpea

All this guinea pig talk is making me mighty nervous for the first wk end! 
I was seriously thinking of switching out our deluxe package to the 16th instead of 15th, if it's available! 
However I know my chances of getting my paws on that or any limited edition dooney bag,is higher on that first day....

I know when I did the frozen one it was the very first one, and it was messy,they totally screwed up on parade viewing!! Which is why so many complaints happened and then they had kids sit from there out.


----------



## ADisneyQueen

My fastpass+ opens tonight!  Can I make some for any of the SW panels or talks? Can someone direct me to a schedule if it is out yet?


----------



## lvstitch

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 87069 couldn't resist...


OMG...I need this!!!!


----------



## BobaFettFan

I want to be frozen in carbonite and thawed out in one month.  This wait is barbaric...


----------



## AThrillingChase

jennab113 said:


> I will also be doing the Chewy Dash the first Friday. I need to start figuring out a plan for the rest of the characters!



Sounds like the next big rundisney race.


----------



## Ninja Mom

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 87069 couldn't resist...



Soft Wookie, Warm Wookie, great big ball of fur..... OMG that is AWESOME!!!!!

~NM


----------



## yulilin3

ADisneyQueen said:


> My fastpass+ opens tonight!  Can I make some for any of the SW panels or talks? Can someone direct me to a schedule if it is out yet?


Which weekend are you coming?


----------



## southernfriedmom

We were the very first in Chewie's line one SWW day last year too and I enjoyed a nice conversation with a fellow Disser.  The help here was invaluable last year and allowed us to accomplish the impossible with my DH & 4 kids... In 2 days, we did all 4 shows, got autographs from JAT & Ashley Eckstein, FTF, PMC, both SW meals, we met every single SW character (including roamers & even both droids), and my boys got photo-bombed by JAT in their Mace/Anakin meet & greet. And of course my weekend wasn't complete without meeting @yulilin3 & @sunrisestudent!!! After that weekend, I am not sure what I should shoot for this year.  Thanks everyone for making this such an awesome thread!!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

anyone remember what other characters are out at 8 am?  I know Chewie and Vader but it seems like a lot came out around 9....


----------



## Itinkso

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> anyone remember what other characters are out at 8 am?  I know Chewie and Vader but it seems like a lot came out around 9....


Jedi Mickey, Leia Minnie, Trooper Donald, and Darth Goofy began their rotations at 8:00 in Darth Mall.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Itinkso said:


> Jedi Mickey, Leia Minnie, Trooper Donald, and Darth Goofy began their rotations at 8:00 in Darth Mall.


helpful but on Friday (which I should have mentioned is the day I'm looking at - trying to make a plan post Chewie) I'm not going near Darth's Mall


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Jedi Mickey, Leia Minnie, Trooper Donald, and Darth Goofy began their rotations at 8:00 in Darth Mall.





Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> helpful but on Friday (which I should have mentioned is the day I'm looking at - trying to make a plan post Chewie) I'm not going near Darth's Mall


This year the fab 4 will be near the event stage. My plan is to go to Chewie first then the fab 4


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, taking into consideration the space we have on the celebrate buttons, so how about :
> Weekend I: Guinea Pig Dissers
> Weekend II: Dissers Strike Back
> Weekend III: Revenge of the Dissers
> Weekend IV: Phantom Dissers
> Weekend V: Dissers Take Oz



Weekend 1 should be "Guinea Pig Dissers: The Only Hope", but there's probably not room. You could abbreviate Dissers as DIS to save some space.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> This year the fab 4 will be near the event stage. My plan is to go to Chewie first then the fab 4


That's good! Their onstage time will probably be only 20 minutes before they rotate so you should be able to see all 4 pretty quickly.


----------



## yulilin3

For all you Sabine fans. From Her Universe coming soon


----------



## luvallprincesses

DisHeels said:


> We are in the same boat.  Watching DHS schedule in one tab while f5'ing this thread throughout the day.  Fastpass goes live for us this Saturday but I believe it starts at 1am.  (Looking at this thread for FP+ times)  Good luck on your fastpasses!


I just realized that when my FastPasses go live on Sunday (either midnight or 1 am, I better look into that!) I will be in a hotel. Nothing like sitting in a hotel bathroom, so as to not wake the whole family, hoping the wifi or at least data service via phone is sufficient to run MDE.  Yikes.  May the odds be ever in your favor this weekend!


----------



## yulilin3

@luvallprincesses May the force be with you


----------



## luvallprincesses

Disney Diva Mom said:


> OMG!  What was I thnking?  I was going to pick up our annual passes the week before the trip, but then remembered I can't book my FP+ at my 60 days next week unless I have them set up. Ugh! Need my SWW fast passes.


I just purchased ours this evening (ouch AP's for 4!) and had no trouble linking them and assigning to each of us in MDE.  I can currently book FP for 30 days so that's a good sign and hopefully the 60 opens on Sunday matching up with my resort reservation for June 11.  This is our first AP ownership.  Although we're only making one more trip this year it's for 2 weeks so it was cost effective. What else should I know about an AP for discounts?  I already saved $45 on our stay at CBR using the AP rate over the spring discount room only.


----------



## mesaboy2

luvallprincesses said:


> I just realized that when my FastPasses go live on Sunday (*either midnight or 1 am, I better look into that*!) I will be in a hotel. Nothing like sitting in a hotel bathroom, so as to not wake the whole family, hoping the wifi or at least data service via phone is sufficient to run MDE.  Yikes.  May the odds be ever in your favor this weekend!



The purple link in my signature will help with that.  Sunday should be the last 1:00a ET open for a while.


----------



## drlaurafsu

luvallprincesses said:


> . What else should I know about an AP for discounts?  I already saved $45 on our stay at CBR using the AP rate over the spring discount room only.



You should be able to access the pass holder page to see discounts. Merchandise is typically 10%. That includes things like the candy stores. Some food places give discounts, if you don't know for sure ask. You will get a card for your AP discounts and be asked for id. It adds up. If you are going for two weeks and like table service, consider tables in wonderland. You get discounts on food and drinks at table service for up to 10 people.


----------



## KisstheGirl33

What are the chances of meeting chewie at 8 and making an 8:10 galactic breakfast?


----------



## lvstitch

Ok, just ordered this for the Chewie Run


----------



## Smschmiesing

Am I the only one obsessed with checking the schedule and fast passes for the last weekend?   No SWW shows yet.   Ahhhhhhhh.  My window opened Monday night and I have checked at least 50 times since then.  I have a problem and am suffering from a serious drop in productivity. . .


----------



## ADisneyQueen

yulilin3 said:


> Which weekend are you coming?





Smschmiesing said:


> Am I the only one obsessed with checking the schedule and fast passes for the last weekend?   No SWW shows yet.   Ahhhhhhhh.  My window opened Monday night and I have checked at least 50 times since then.  I have a problem and am suffering from a serious drop in productivity. . .


  Oh no!  My window opens tonight for the last weekend and I was hoping to fastpass SWW show!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

luvallprincesses said:


> I just purchased ours this evening (ouch AP's for 4!) and had no trouble linking them and assigning to each of us in MDE.  I can currently book FP for 30 days so that's a good sign and hopefully the 60 opens on Sunday matching up with my resort reservation for June 11.  This is our first AP ownership.  Although we're only making one more trip this year it's for 2 weeks so it was cost effective. What else should I know about an AP for discounts?  I already saved $45 on our stay at CBR using the AP rate over the spring discount room only.


Did you buy them on the WDW site or at the Disney store?   

Check out adding the Tables in Wonderland card.  It saves us money on dinning over the year.  Welcome to the AP family!


----------



## Smschmiesing

ADisneyQueen said:


> Oh no!  My window opens tonight for the last weekend and I was hoping to fastpass SWW show!


Definitely not available yet, but who knows, maybe you will get a miracle in the next couple of hours.  If not you can join me in my obsession


----------



## jtowntoflorida

KisstheGirl33 said:


> What are the chances of meeting chewie at 8 and making an 8:10 galactic breakfast?



Personally, I wowouldn't try that.  I know in 2013, which was the last time we went to SWW there were a couple of days where Chewie came out late.  I guess you could always try and if it got to be 8:15 and you still hadn't met him you could walk into the restaurant, but that's really risky.  The good thing is that Chewie is literally right outside Sci Fi.  I just couldn't do it.  Hustling over after the parade is another good option.


----------



## Lavaluma

Smschmiesing said:


> Am I the only one obsessed with checking the schedule and fast passes for the last weekend?   No SWW shows yet.   Ahhhhhhhh.  My window opened Monday night and I have checked at least 50 times since then.  I have a problem and am suffering from a serious drop in productivity. . .


You're definitely not alone. My window opens 1:00am Saturday and it's driving me crazy not knowing the times for the shows yet.


----------



## Felipe4

Lavaluma said:


> You're definitely not alone. My window opens 1:00am Saturday and it's driving me crazy not knowing the times for the shows yet.



Mine opens Sunday! UGH THE SUSPENSE!


----------



## pbb322

Ok, I am posting here since I can't jump up and down with excitement because it will wake up the kids, but I just managed to get breakfast reservations at sci fi at 8:30 which means we do not have to choose between breakfast and the parade with our deluxe FtF package.  I am soooo excited!  Now to rearrange fast passes.  

So glad to have a place where other people understand my crazy SWW planning obsession!


----------



## sls404

AThrillingChase said:


> I find it very frustrating that the SW ears are all hats. I haaaate wearing hats. But if they made me some in a headband I'd be all over it!


I'm the same way! You can find some handmade ones on Etsy. The Chewie ears are really cute!


----------



## inkedupmomma

Help again  Trying to make a schedule so that we can stay on track on our first SWW day.  Would love if you guys could give some helpful hints, advice or flat out warnings! We have the FtF package and I'm not exactly sure of the time range I should be in for these.

Arrive at 7am- see if there are any celebrity FP left, no biggie if not
watch pre-show and then book it to Chewie.. took a screen shot of advice for best way to get there (thanks disboards!)
FP for Star Tours 9:10-10:10 (Hopefully get to it by 9:10) 
Darth Mall for a few if we have time (unlikely, I know)
Check in for Motorcade parade - plan on staying until its over and following parade.. 12?
Lunch at Pizza Planet
Behind the Force Rebels 1:45-2:15
Free time for 30 mins
Stormtrooper precook and SoTS 3:15-4pm?
Toy Story FP- 3:55-4:55
Dinner at H&V- 5pm-6:30
Obi wan and Beyond 7-7:30 pm?
Free time for an hour or so
Dessert party check in 8:45?
Summon pre-show and Symphony 9:45-10:30? 
GO BACK TO THE POLY AND CRAWL INTO BED, RINSE, REPEAT

Things I need to accomplish in addition to this is meeting R2-D2 and C3PO and Aurra Sing, but we are back on 5/22 and hopefully fitting it in for a couple of partial days (17/23) Gotta get into Darths at some point that day, as we have the FtF Deluxe package, and it will be easier to get in, and possibly more available that day.

So my pro planners, how does this look? 

I will have my 18 month old with me, and fully expect to not be able to do some of this, so this is more for my DH,DD14 and DS 9 to follow. If I can do it great, if not, I'll be at Darths Mall, or nursing Walt, or entertaining Walt with other attractions, possibly roaming characters..who knows


----------



## coluk003

lvstitch said:


> I'm going to Disneyland this weekend, think I'll be looking for a Chewbacca shirt.



In fullerton and another city walmart has these really nice ones
  8.49


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

pbb322 said:


> Ok, I am posting here since I can't jump up and down with excitement because it will wake up the kids, but I just managed to get breakfast reservations at sci fi at 8:30 which means we do not have to choose between breakfast and the parade with our deluxe FtF package.  I am soooo excited!  Now to rearrange fast passes.
> 
> So glad to have a place where other people understand my crazy SWW planning obsession!


 

WAY TO GO!  I totally understand!  We ended up getting the Deluxe FTF on the 12th with a friend!  The problem is our SW breakfast is that morning!   So I'm stalking for a breakfast on the 13th or 14th!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

inkedupmomma said:


> Help again  Trying to make a schedule so that we can stay on track on our first SWW day.  Would love if you guys could give some helpful hints, advice or flat out warnings! We have the FtF package and I'm not exactly sure of the time range I should be in for these.
> 
> Arrive at 7am- see if there are any celebrity FP left, no biggie if not
> watch pre-show and then book it to Chewie.. took a screen shot of advice for best way to get there (thanks disboards!)
> FP for Star Tours 9:10-10:10 (Hopefully get to it by 9:10)
> Darth Mall for a few if we have time (unlikely, I know)
> Check in for Motorcade parade - plan on staying until its over and following parade.. 12?
> Lunch at Pizza Planet
> Behind the Force Rebels 1:45-2:15
> Free time for 30 mins
> Stormtrooper precook and SoTS 3:15-4pm?
> Toy Story FP- 3:55-4:55
> Dinner at H&V- 5pm-6:30
> Obi wan and Beyond 7-7:30 pm?
> Free time for an hour or so
> Dessert party check in 8:45?
> Summon pre-show and Symphony 9:45-10:30?
> GO BACK TO THE POLY AND CRAWL INTO BED, RINSE, REPEAT
> 
> Things I need to accomplish in addition to this is meeting R2-D2 and C3PO and Aurra Sing, but we are back on 5/22 and hopefully fitting it in for a couple of partial days (17/23) Gotta get into Darths at some point that day, as we have the FtF Deluxe package, and it will be easier to get in, and possibly more available that day.
> 
> So my pro planners, how does this look?
> 
> I will have my 18 month old with me, and fully expect to not be able to do some of this, so this is more for my DH,DD14 and DS 9 to follow. If I can do it great, if not, I'll be at Darths Mall, or nursing Walt, or entertaining Walt with other attractions, possibly roaming characters..who knows


 
Sounds BUSY but doable.  Not sure you would be able to squeeze any characters in with that.  I'm so glad the deluxe includes the shows!  Nice to free up the FP for some rides! 

And does your son have any interest in the Jedi Academy?  My son is 9 and has done it the last few years, so he said he doesnt want to.  We're going to head to the park early and see if maybe we can get a character autographo FP instead this year.  We are pretty much planning on doing just FTF package on Friday.  Then we'll do characters and our Star Wars breakfast and dinner Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Quick question... Will there be any characters in Darth Mall this year?  If we have the Deluxe pass, will we be able to meet them without lines?  THANKS!


----------



## rstamm

Smschmiesing said:


> Am I the only one obsessed with checking the schedule and fast passes for the last weekend?   No SWW shows yet.   Ahhhhhhhh.  My window opened Monday night and I have checked at least 50 times since then.  I have a problem and am suffering from a serious drop in productivity. . .



Me too, checking throughout the day!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Mommy2Jameson said:


> Quick question... Will there be any characters in Darth Mall this year?  If we have the Deluxe pass, will we be able to meet them without lines?  THANKS!


The Disney site doesn't allude any characters being inside the Mall this year. The DPP will get you inside the Mall but you would need to make the line,once inside, for characters,if there are any.
We need help from the galactic gathering peeps. They can look on Thursday and see if there's any backgrounds set for character pictures


----------



## yulilin3

KisstheGirl33 said:


> What are the chances of meeting chewie at 8 and making an 8:10 galactic breakfast?


Hard but doable if things go perfectly. You must be one of the first families to meet him and he must come out at 8am. Like PP said the good thing is that sci go is feets away.


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

yulilin3 said:


> The Disney site doesn't allude any characters being inside the Mall this year. The DPP will get you inside the Mall but you would need to make the line,once inside, for characters,if there are any.
> We need help from the galactic gathering peeps. They can look on Thursday and see if there's any backgrounds set for character pictures



Thanks for all your information!  I used all your info last year, and my son and I managed to see almost everything we wanted to see!  And the only stuff we missed was because of the rain!  We look forward to going to a meet up this year!   I'm going the last weekend, so that's an advantage with planning!


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> Help again  Trying to make a schedule so that we can stay on track on our first SWW day.  Would love if you guys could give some helpful hints, advice or flat out warnings! We have the FtF package and I'm not exactly sure of the time range I should be in for these.
> 
> Arrive at 7am- see if there are any celebrity FP left, no biggie if not
> watch pre-show and then book it to Chewie.. took a screen shot of advice for best way to get there (thanks disboards!)
> FP for Star Tours 9:10-10:10 (Hopefully get to it by 9:10)
> Darth Mall for a few if we have time (unlikely, I know)
> Check in for Motorcade parade - plan on staying until its over and following parade.. 12?
> Lunch at Pizza Planet
> Behind the Force Rebels 1:45-2:15
> Free time for 30 mins
> Stormtrooper precook and SoTS 3:15-4pm?
> Toy Story FP- 3:55-4:55
> Dinner at H&V- 5pm-6:30
> Obi wan and Beyond 7-7:30 pm?
> Free time for an hour or so
> Dessert party check in 8:45?
> Summon pre-show and Symphony 9:45-10:30?
> GO BACK TO THE POLY AND CRAWL INTO BED, RINSE, REPEAT
> 
> Things I need to accomplish in addition to this is meeting R2-D2 and C3PO and Aurra Sing, but we are back on 5/22 and hopefully fitting it in for a couple of partial days (17/23) Gotta get into Darths at some point that day, as we have the FtF Deluxe package, and it will be easier to get in, and possibly more available that day.
> 
> So my pro planners, how does this look?
> 
> I will have my 18 month old with me, and fully expect to not be able to do some of this, so this is more for my DH,DD14 and DS 9 to follow. If I can do it great, if not, I'll be at Darths Mall, or nursing Walt, or entertaining Walt with other attractions, possibly roaming characters..who knows


Looks good, a few notes:
For the FtF check in no later than 10am
The parade with welcome show will be done around 11:30 am, go straight to Pizza Planet to avoid the huge crowds that will be coming behind you
Stormtrooper pre show and SotS will begin at 3:15 pm and ed by 4 pm
The whole fireworks thing will be done by 10:10 pm on weekend I
If you do get a fp for celeb you'll have to change a couple of things depending on what session you get
Is this the day you have the DPP? to get all the reserved seatings for the shows?


----------



## lovethattink

Disney Diva Mom said:


> OMG!  What was I thnking?  I was going to pick up our annual passes the week before the trip, but then remembered I can't book my FP+ at my 60 days next week unless I have them set up. Ugh! Need my SWW fast passes.



We went to the MK last night to renew. Our AP expire June 7th. 



yulilin3 said:


> The Disney site doesn't allude any characters being inside the Mall this year. The DPP will get you inside the Mall but you would need to make the line,once inside, for characters,if there are any.
> We need help from the galactic gathering peeps. They can look on Thursday and see if there's any backgrounds set for character pictures



I will report back and send you pictures.


----------



## yulilin3

@lovethattink thank you. All the disney site has to say about characters. I'll be going to DHS Thursday evening , the day before the first SWW to check out the backdrops that they have up and try to figure out where all the characters will be.

Be on the lookout for interstellar Character Greeting opportunities all across the park, including:


Members of the Rebel Alliance Near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue 
The Dark Side near Darth’s Mall
Members of the Jedi Council near Mickey Avenue
Stars of _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_ on the Streets of America
Disney Pals as _Star Wars_ Stars near the Event Stage
_Star Wars_ Celebrity Autographs at a new indoor location near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> @lovethattink thank you. All the disney site has to say about characters. I'll be going to DHS Thursday evening , the day before the first SWW to check out the backdrops that they have up and try to figure out where all the characters will be.
> 
> Be on the lookout for interstellar Character Greeting opportunities all across the park, including:
> 
> 
> Members of the Rebel Alliance Near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue
> The Dark Side near Darth’s Mall
> Members of the Jedi Council near Mickey Avenue
> Stars of _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_ on the Streets of America
> Disney Pals as _Star Wars_ Stars near the Event Stage
> _Star Wars_ Celebrity Autographs at a new indoor location near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue



My fingers are crossed that the Rebel characters will be indoors


----------



## pookadoo77

inkedupmomma said:


> book it to Chewie.. took a screen shot of advice for best way to get there (thanks disboards!)



could someone please tell me where to find this map/info? TY!


----------



## pookadoo77

Smschmiesing said:


> Am I the only one obsessed with checking the schedule and fast passes for the last weekend? No SWW shows yet. Ahhhhhhhh. My window opened Monday night and I have checked at least 50 times since then. I have a problem and am suffering from a serious drop in productivity. . .



Anyone interested in doing or joining a thread just to notify each other about weekend V shows on FP? That way we can spread the word when they are posted sooner?
Like a inactive thread we can request email notifications from and when one of us finds them on there we can share the info and times? 
Mostly want to double check it will not step on this threads toes ( does this sound like an ok idea Yulilin?) 
 I am also afraid I may miss when the window is posted since there are so many other Q's out there to request email notification from here would be SO busy! Let me know yall's thoughts.....Thanks!


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> This year the fab 4 will be near the event stage. My plan is to go to Chewie first then the fab 4


question. . . go figure.  if we are doing the dinner with the fab 5 should we bother during the day for them or skip?  how much do they push u at the dinner.  is it like how all the other character meals have gotten? i fell like over the past few years it's gotten really bad.  animal kingdom's breakfast last april was the worse when they told the kids to sit in certain seats with books out and not to go get any food cause characters don't come back.  it was so stressful.

jim


----------



## ConnieB

slaveone said:


> Is it wrong to turn an r2d2 suitcase into a rolling bar? Hehe.



Only if you don't share.....


----------



## jimim

luvallprincesses said:


> I just purchased ours this evening (ouch AP's for 4!) and had no trouble linking them and assigning to each of us in MDE.  I can currently book FP for 30 days so that's a good sign and hopefully the 60 opens on Sunday matching up with my resort reservation for June 11.  This is our first AP ownership.  Although we're only making one more trip this year it's for 2 weeks so it was cost effective. What else should I know about an AP for discounts?  I already saved $45 on our stay at CBR using the AP rate over the spring discount room only.



tables in wonderland!  first year we bought season passes and had my parents with us we were ahead and it was only day 4.


----------



## CinderElsa

slaveone said:


> Is it wrong to turn an r2d2 suitcase into a rolling bar? Hehe.


That would be the droid I'd be looking for.


----------



## lynn89

Does anyone know when fast passes will be available for the Star Wars events on Friday, June 12? I am trying to setup my fast passes and do not see any of the star wars events.


----------



## southernfriedmom

I have been stressing over how my meals are interfering with my DP FTF day.  I can't decide whether it would be better just to cancel one of our ADR's & just deal with having to waste a couple TS credits on CS meals or give up a couple shows.  Anyway I know it is a VERY long shot for a Party of 8 but I thought it couldn't hurt to ask...  Does anyone have an ADR for around 8/9AM for the Galactic Breakfast on May 31st they are thinking of cancelling??? FWIW, I may be cancelling ADR's for SW H & V around 7:30PM May 31st (6 + 2) if anyone is interested.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> This year the fab 4 will be near the event stage. My plan is to go to Chewie first then the fab 4


awesome!  "follow you, we shall"


----------



## slaveone

I am now on a purchasing run for the ingredients for in room Jedi Mind tricks and adult blue milk. Hehe. I was out of butterscotch schnapps but had the kahlua and the baileys. I also needed blue curacao.


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> could someone please tell me where to find this map/info? TY!


No map. Walk straight down Hollywood Blvd. make a left toward Commisary Lane going to ABC Commisary and you'll end up at the end of the line for Chewie, right after you pass the DVC booth on your left



jimim said:


> question. . . go figure.  if we are doing the dinner with the fab 5 should we bother during the day for them or skip?  how much do they push u at the dinner.  is it like how all the other character meals have gotten? i fell like over the past few years it's gotten really bad.  animal kingdom's breakfast last april was the worse when they told the kids to sit in certain seats with books out and not to go get any food cause characters don't come back.  it was so stressful.
> 
> jim


I would skip meeting them outside just because it can get really hot and they rotate so it'll take you at least an hour to get them all. For your dinner you should have your books open and ready, they are on a schedule and have to get to all the tables but still you can have a great experience with them



lynn89 said:


> Does anyone know when fast passes will be available for the Star Wars events on Friday, June 12? I am trying to setup my fast passes and do not see any of the star wars events.


see a couple of posts up, everyone coming for weekend V is waiting for fp to open up for the shows


----------



## MakiraMarlena

fixed all FPs last night for May 16 to go with the package, and to add free time for dinner before the dessert party. I'm thinking il mulino.


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> No map. Walk straight down Hollywood Blvd. make a left toward Commisary Lane going to ABC Commisary and you'll end up at the end of the line for Chewie, right after you pass the DVC booth on your left


thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

For all weekend V people: this was the schedule last year when they had 5 shows at Premiere Theater, this years schedule should look something like this, with maybe the times being pushed back half an hour because of the parade being earlier this year. Just for planning purposes while we wait fo an official schedule and fp to open for the shows
Behind the Force 1:30pm
A Conversation with Mark Hamill 3pm
Stars of the Saga 4:30pm
A Visit to the Maul 6:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7:45pm


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I would also like to see recipes for Jedi Mind Trick cocktails and adult blue milk. Although from the ingredients they look very sweet and I lost a lot of tolerance for sweet drinks. I'm actually trying to invent the Palpatini. Which should be more sour and bitter.


----------



## Cluelyss

MakiraMarlena said:


> I would also like to see recipes for Jedi Mind Trick cocktails and adult blue milk. Although from the ingredients they look very sweet and I lost a lot of tolerance for sweet drinks. I'm actually trying to invent the Palpatini. Which should be more sour and bitter.


Please post that recipe once you perfect it!!


----------



## yulilin3

trying to decide what to post for TBT today?? what do you guys want to see? pictures of characters, celebrities, parade, food or shows? Any year in particular. I got pics on my computer from SWW 2009 and on.


----------



## pookadoo77

a chewie pic with all this chewie talk? lol


----------



## OZMom

lvstitch said:


> Ok, just ordered this for the Chewie Run
> View attachment 87116



I was looking at that last night too! I already ordered this one a few days ago :

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/htpg/?i=31808

But, one can never have too many Chewie shirts right?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

is it May yet?


----------



## keishashadow

southernfriedmom said:


> I have been stressing over how my meals are interfering with my DP FTF day.  I can't decide whether it would be better just to cancel one of our ADR's & just deal with having to waste a couple TS credits on CS meals or give up a couple shows.  Anyway I know it is a VERY long shot for a Party of 8 but I thought it couldn't hurt to ask...  Does anyone have an ADR for around 8/9AM for the Galactic Breakfast on May 31st they are thinking of cancelling??? FWIW, I may be cancelling ADR's for SW H & V around 7:30PM May 31st (6 + 2) if anyone is interested.



jmho but there is so much going on in general, let alone with the FTF, I'd go CS and perhaps switch another TS with signature dining.

actually, I'd skip the DP entirely.  For us, the value is no longer there (after the tweaks & price increases) but it is convenient and still very popular.

Ray Parks (Darth Maul) was on Good Morning America in connection with the promos this week, pretty cool.  he is such an entertaining person, don't miss his show!


----------



## yulilin3

TBT Chewbacca from various year and the man himself, Peter Mayhew from 2013


----------



## slaveone

The jedi mind trick I like is a shot it's 1/2 oz of baileys 1/2 oz of kahlua and 1/2 oz of butterscotch schnapps. 
The blue milk I haven't tried before but sounded like a fun one for a nightcap. it's milk or half and half blue curacao, amaretto, and coconut rum. I may try rasberry vodka instead or blue berry vodka in that. I think this weekend will be a test weekend for drinks.


----------



## pookadoo77

awesome, ty


----------



## disneygrandma

So we've decided for sure to cancel our VIP, and I went in to switch my tier 1 FP from My Short Story to TSMM.  It's not letting me in!  Anyone else having problems with MDE this morning?


----------



## SalmonPink

First of all, I just want to say a huge thanks to everyone in this thread! I had a question, if that's okay. (My apologies if this has been mentioned somewhere else, I'm working my way through the thread backwards and there's a _lot_ to catch up on.)

On EasyWDW, Josh appears to list the Ewoks as meeting intermittently throughout the afternoon to the left of the Star Tours entrance. But I've also seen people referring to the Ewoks meeting with Chewie in the afternoon. I am _determined_ to meet an Ewok, so I'd love some clarification, if possible. Are there two sets of Ewoks (one set on their own, one set with Chewie)? And for the ones that meet with Chewie, what time do they join him? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lovethattink

disneygrandma said:


> So we've decided for sure to cancel our VIP, and I went in to switch my tier 1 FP from My Short Story to TSMM.  It's not letting me in!  Anyone else having problems with MDE this morning?



It worked for me about an hour ago, but took several times to load.


----------



## keishashadow

slaveone said:


> The jedi mind trick I like is a shot it's 1/2 oz of baileys 1/2 oz of kahlua and 1/2 oz of butterscotch schnapps.
> The blue milk I haven't tried before but sounded like a fun one for a nightcap. it's milk or half and half blue curacao, amaretto, and coconut rum. I may try rasberry vodka instead or blue berry vodka in that. *I think this weekend will be a test weekend for drinks*.



lol cheers!

have never attempted to smuggle booze into the parks, the FLA sun/heat would make me woozy.   However,i'm  not above using a rum runner (flexible plastic) when cruising.  I often pack a small one in checked luggage with some grey goose in order to enjoy a nightcap at the end of the day back at the hotel.

Disney parks are one of the few places where security has never given my open water bottle a good shake when entering the parks.  always found that strange.


----------



## yulilin3

SalmonPink said:


> First of all, I just want to say a huge thanks to everyone in this thread! I had a question, if that's okay. (My apologies if this has been mentioned somewhere else, I'm working my way through the thread backwards and there's a _lot_ to catch up on.)
> 
> On EasyWDW, Josh appears to list the Ewoks as meeting intermittently throughout the afternoon to the left of the Star Tours entrance. But I've also seen people referring to the Ewoks meeting with Chewie in the afternoon. I am _determined_ to meet an Ewok, so I'd love some clarification, if possible. Are there two sets of Ewoks (one set on their own, one set with Chewie)? And for the ones that meet with Chewie, what time do they join him? Thanks in advance.


I saw that from Josh. I've never seen the Ewoks roaming I've always seen them with Chewie in the afternoon times. Maybe someone has a different experience.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

I swear I am being taunted by Star Wars since I cancelled trip.  Went to store yesterday with DS and of course he finds Star Wars mac and cheese.....lol


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> lol cheers!
> 
> have never attempted to smuggle booze into the parks, the FLA sun/heat would make me woozy.   However,i'm  not above using a rum runner (flexible plastic) when cruising.  I often pack a small one in checked luggage with some grey goose in order to enjoy a nightcap at the end of the day back at the hotel.
> 
> Disney parks are one of the few places where security has never given my open water bottle a good shake when entering the parks.  always found that strange.


I always carry a bottle of water and Security has never checked either. I did see a lady once trying to bring in the little mini bar bottles of stuff, she had them in her purse and security promptly took them away


----------



## coluk003

Can't you meet the ewoks at the dinner with the Disney/sw characters?


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> I saw that from Josh. I've never seen the Ewoks roaming I've always seen them with Chewie in the afternoon times. Maybe someone has a different experience.



Afternoon as in after the parade time frame? Or much later than that? And they meet with chewie right? Not as rotating between them and chewie? Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

OZMom said:


> I was looking at that last night too! I already ordered this one a few days ago :
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/htpg/?i=31808
> 
> But, one can never have too many Chewie shirts right?


Wish I hadn't opened this site! Now I need that R2D2 skirt! And the hooded Ewok tank!!! Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## mamadragona

coluk003 said:


> Can't you meet the ewoks at the dinner with the Disney/sw characters?


Ewoks are at the Jedi mickey dinner???


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> I saw that from Josh. I've never seen the Ewoks roaming I've always seen them with Chewie in the afternoon times. Maybe someone has a different experience.



Ah, that complicates my plans a little - thanks for replying, this'll give me more time rejigging things to fit them in. Do you happen to know roughly when the Ewoks join Chewie? If I got in the queue during/right after the parade, would the Ewoks be with him when he resumes his meets? Or are they not out until later?


----------



## Cluelyss

coluk003 said:


> Can't you meet the ewoks at the dinner with the Disney/sw characters?


Yes. Last year you got a photo with them before your meal, but they were not going table to table at dinner.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I will also be doing the Chewy Dash the first Friday. I need to start figuring out a plan for the rest of the characters!





AThrillingChase said:


> Sounds like the next big rundisney race.


Wonder who will make the Chewie Dash in less than twelve parsecs


----------



## KKBDisMom

yulilin3 said:


> I saw that from Josh. I've never seen the Ewoks roaming I've always seen them with Chewie in the afternoon times. Maybe someone has a different experience.


This was going to be my exact question this morning! Thanks for answering!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> My DPP is May 16. I'll be posting as the day goes on . Wait @The Sunrise Student your package is the 16th? isn't that the day you are marching?



Whoops typed that wrong... HERE ARE THE DATES FOR EVERYTHING 

Galactic Gatherings May 14th
FtF Premium May 15th
SW H&V Meal May 15th
1st Marching date May 16th
Possibly check out Yulilin's Cantina May 16th
Meeting up with Yulilin and the Dissers at Backlot Express May 17th
2nd March date May 22nd
Scifi SW Breakfast May 23rd
FtF Deluxe May 23rd


----------



## SalmonPink

Cluelyss said:


> Yes. Last year you got a photo with them before your meal, but they were not going table to table at dinner.



It's my understanding that it's Chip and Dale dressed as Ewoks that open that meal. So not actual Ewoks, but just as adorable.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Dh has been called for Jury duty on May 5th!  A week before our trip so we wrote to ask them to postpone his service - can't risk him getting a long trial.  I told him point blank we'd still go to Disney without him if he was stuck doing it.  He replied "I don't blame you"


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> Can't you meet the ewoks at the dinner with the Disney/sw characters?





williamscm3 said:


> Afternoon as in after the parade time frame? Or much later than that? And they meet with chewie right? Not as rotating between them and chewie? Thanks!





mamadragona said:


> Ewoks are at the Jedi mickey dinner???





SalmonPink said:


> Ah, that complicates my plans a little - thanks for replying, this'll give me more time rejigging things to fit them in. Do you happen to know roughly when the Ewoks join Chewie? If I got in the queue during/right after the parade, would the Ewoks be with him when he resumes his meets? Or are they not out until later?





Cluelyss said:


> Yes. Last year you got a photo with them before your meal, but they were not going table to table at dinner.





KKBDisMom said:


> This was going to be my exact question this morning! Thanks for answering!


Ewoks (as in Logray or Wicket) are only with Chewie in the afternoon after the parade.
Best time to meet them is lining up right after the parade for minimal wait. I believe they came out together for that first set in the afternoon
During the H&V SW Dinner the ones that are there are the Chipwoks (Chip and Dale as ewoks)


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Dh has been called for Jury duty on May 5th!  A week before our trip so we wrote to ask them to postpone his service - can't risk him getting a long trial.  I told him point blank we'd still go to Disney without him if he was stuck doing it.  He replied "I don't blame you"


sounds like an understanding kid


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Damn, I haven't been able to catch up on the boards, the pages keep rolling and rolling past.... IF you have asked me anything I am sorry I haven't gotten back with you 

I am leaving next week for California and people expect me to work instead of look at the disboards.... the nerve


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to add in regards to the Ewoks I tend to  avoid the Star Tours/Indy area in the afternoons because it can be very frustrating trying to navigate with everyone there so they might've been meeting in a separate area last year. Anyone remembers last years Ewoks location?


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Damn, I haven't been able to catch up on the boards, the pages keep rolling and rolling past.... IF you have asked me anything I am sorry I haven't gotten back with you
> 
> I am leaving next week for California and people expect me to work instead of look at the disboards.... the nerve


I say ditch work...you have a lot of celebrating to do


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> @Itinkso I think everyone liked these names:
> Weekend I: Guinea Pig DISers
> Weekend II: DISers Strike Back
> Weekend III: Revenge of the DISers
> Weekend IV: Phantom DISers
> Weekend V: DISers Take Oz



Slightly adjusted thanks to a suggestion from @Dugette! When I write this up @yulilin3 and @The Sunrise Student, should it be:
SWW I Garrison: Guinea Pig DISers

Or, is Battalion or Legion better?


----------



## Arich01

Disney Diva Mom said:


> OMG!  What was I thnking?  I was going to pick up our annual passes the week before the trip, but then remembered I can't book my FP+ at my 60 days next week unless I have them set up. Ugh! Need my SWW fast passes.



Our AP expired on May 16 and I was in the same boat as you! Had to renew a little early so we could get the FP's !


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Slightly adjusted thanks to a suggestion from @Dugette! When I write this up @yulilin3 and @The Sunrise Student, should it be:
> SWW I Garrison: Guinea Pig DISers
> 
> Or, is Battalion or Legion better?


I like Garrison


----------



## wdwalice

Hi All! This will be our first SWW experience and we are so excited!  It's also my husband's birthday celebration trip.  He's a HUGE SW fan so I'm looking to make it a wonderful experience as best I can.  Please forgive the many questions that will follow.... trying to put together a plan for the two days.  

Any help/advise is greatly appreciated!

Here we go!

We are attending the first weekend (Yea Guinea Pigs!) on Friday 15th and Saturday 16th.  We have the DP FtF Pkg on the 15th.  

Thinking its best to see characters & show(s?) on 15th and have dining experiences on the 16th. 

Have Jedi Mickey's dinner at 7:30 pm on 15th but will probably cancel? since we have FtF that day.  Want to avoid rushing through dinner to get to DP.  

Have Galactic Breakfast at 8:30 am and Jedi Mickey Dinner at 6:15 pm on the 16th.  His favs are Boba and Vader.  With the breakfast on the 16th, that's covered! 

Based on the celeb list for our weekend, we won't be standing in line for FP's.  This will give us time to scout the park for character pics and autographs.

Priority is to get to Darth Mall to purchase SW Magic Bands as early as possible.  Shopping is big for us.  Will have priority express to DM on the 15th.  Is DM doable without it on the 16th?  What time does DM open?

DTech Me for hubby at 1:40 pm on 15th
Since his DTech appt is at 1:40, we will miss the Rebels show at 1:45.  Not a problem but want to see the SotS.  Obi Wan show, if we can fit it in. Is that one fun for adults?

Is it necessary to get FPP for the shows the next day, 16th, or is it a "one and done" experience?  I have a SotS FPP for the 16th but will cancel if better to see it on the 15th.

What time is best to arrive for the credential check in, motorcade and FW dessert party?

Thank you!!


----------



## southernfriedmom

keishashadow said:


> jmho but there is so much going on in general, let alone with the FTF, I'd go CS and perhaps switch another TS with signature dining.
> 
> actually, I'd skip the DP entirely.  For us, the value is no longer there (after the tweaks & price increases) but it is convenient and still very popular.



Thanks!!! I completely agree with you and we have gotten to where we rarely get the DP but for this half of the trip it is different.  My inlaws are going to be with us for the first half of the trip (4 days) and due to needing to take it real slow, wanting to enjoy some dining experiences we normally wouldn't splurge on and just perferring the ease of paying for it all up front & forgetting about it, I got the D-DDP.  It worked out perfectly that we would do a 1 credit meal & a 2 credit meal (well spread out) each day that was until I got into planning my FTF day. Unfortunately dropping down to the regular dining plan would leave us with a lot of CS credits we would never use and a lot of TS to pay out of pocket.  I always wished there was something in between like a plan with 2 TS credits a day.


----------



## yulilin3

speaking of characters. You can always ask CM for the times of a specific character. Things to consider:
Don't ask any CM, look for CM working the SWW character lines, especially the ones wearing red shirts with an earpiece and radios, these CM should have a schedule for all SWW characters. CM working the character lines also have a white shirt with blue stripes or yellow shirts they should have a schedule for the character line they are working in.
I find that the CM with white shirts blue stripes or yellow shirts are often more willing to give you a schedule for their character.
Many CM will not tell you their set times, just a general from 8am to 11am, for example. Just keep checking with others and if you find a chatty CM get as much info before they realized they have said too much 
Here's a video of Chewie's meet. At sec 0:46 you can see a CM with the red shirt and radio.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

How is SWW on Memorial day weekend?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

James Arnold Taylor's Obi Wan show is awesome. Highly recommended. I see it every year and have never gone with children.



> How is SWW on Memorial day weekend?


 
I prefer Friday, it is not very crowded. I usually stay all day Friday except that I have friends in town then and they just want to drop in to try and see Warwick Davis and James Arnold Taylor, not be there all day, they want to be mostly at Epcot and then  MK for the 24 hour event. so my all day thing will be Saturday. Which is not what I prefer but having the package will help. I should get to all the shows (except Rebels, which I don't care about) then and if there's anything else I want to see I can get it in on Sunday.


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> Hi All! This will be our first SWW experience and we are so excited!  It's also my husband's birthday celebration trip.  He's a HUGE SW fan so I'm looking to make it a wonderful experience as best I can.  Please forgive the many questions that will follow.... trying to put together a plan for the two days.
> 
> Any help/advise is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> We are attending the first weekend (Yea Guinea Pigs!) on Friday 15th and Saturday 16th.  We have the DP FtF Pkg on the 15th.
> 
> Thinking its best to see characters & show(s?) on 15th and have dining experiences on the 16th.
> 
> Have Jedi Mickey's dinner at 7:30 pm on 15th but will probably cancel? since we have FtF that day.  Want to avoid rushing through dinner to get to DP.
> 
> Have Galactic Breakfast at 8:30 am and Jedi Mickey Dinner at 6:15 pm on the 16th.  His favs are Boba and Vader.  With the breakfast on the 16th, that's covered!
> 
> Based on the celeb list for our weekend, we won't be standing in line for FP's.  This will give us time to scout the park for character pics and autographs.
> 
> *Priority is to get to Darth Mall to purchase SW Magic Bands as early as possible.  Shopping is big for us.  Will have priority express to DM on the 15th.  Is DM doable without it on the 16th?  What time does DM open?*
> 
> *DTech Me for hubby at 1:40 pm on 15th
> Since his DTech appt is at 1:40, we will miss the Rebels show at 1:45.  Not a problem but want to see the SotS.  Obi Wan show, if we can fit it in. Is that one fun for adults?
> 
> Is it necessary to get FPP for the shows the next day, 16th, or is it a "one and done" experience?  I have a SotS FPP for the 16th but will cancel if better to see it on the 15th.
> 
> What time is best to arrive for the credential check in, motorcade and FW dessert party?*
> 
> Thank you!!


The first Friday for DM is VERY busy. You'll have access inside without waiting in line because you have the DPP but still, once inside, the lines to pay are long. If you must get in there that day I would try and go as late as possible I'm thinking that the SW MB will still be available the next day, maybe they will be smart this year and have made enough to last the entire event. DM opens with the park at 8am. I would go the next morning (16) go straight over.
Yes, SotS and Obi Wan are great for adults
The shows are pretty much the same, but James Arnold Taylor does ask different questions each day to the guests for SotS, so even though the show is similar it always has something different.
For the DPP they say to check in at 10am at the front of the park, I would be there no later than 10am


----------



## msmama

When you say the Ewoks are "WITH" Chewie, does that mean they're all in the same picture?  It's ewoks AND Chewie?  Is it the same line?  Or just in the same place?   If I meet Chewie early in the day can I get in the Ewok line later and just do them?  

I got a little confused with all the questions, lol!!


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> When you say the Ewoks are "WITH" Chewie, does that mean they're all in the same picture?  It's ewoks AND Chewie?  Is it the same line?  Or just in the same place?   If I meet Chewie early in the day can I get in the Ewok line later and just do them?
> 
> I got a little confused with all the questions, lol!!


The Ewoks are with Chewie. There will be sets when it's only Chewie but there won't be a set where it's only an ewok. At least that's how it's been before. It's the same line so if you do Chewie earlier and want to meet an ewok then you would need to do the same line and get them both.
I think that's why a lot of people wait for the afternoon to get them both. look at the video I posted in the last page


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

MakiraMarlena said:


> James Arnold Taylor's Obi Wan show is awesome. Highly recommended. I see it every year and have never gone with children.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer Friday, it is not very crowded. I usually stay all day Friday except that I have friends in town then and they just want to drop in to try and see Warwick Davis and James Arnold Taylor, not be there all day, they want to be mostly at Epcot and then  MK for the 24 hour event. so my all day thing will be Saturday. Which is not what I prefer but having the package will help. I should get to all the shows (except Rebels, which I don't care about) then and if there's anything else I want to see I can get it in on Sunday.



Thank you.  my DS gets out of school earlier next year.    I am planning for Memorial weekend and the following weekend if Disney keeps to the time schedule.


----------



## lvstitch

So what time is everyone getting to the studios on the first Friday?  I was think I should be there by 6:45am.


----------



## Cluelyss

SalmonPink said:


> It's my understanding that it's Chip and Dale dressed as Ewoks that open that meal. So not actual Ewoks, but just as adorable.


Sorry, yes, that's right, I misread the question!! Thx


----------



## yulilin3

lvstitch said:


> So what time is everyone getting to the studios on the first Friday?  I was think I should be there by 6:45am.


latest 6:30am for us. I wan't to check out the autograph lines before they hand out the fp


----------



## lovingeire

jimim said:


> tables in wonderland!  first year we bought season passes and had my parents with us we were ahead and it was only day 4.



We have the dining plan for this family trip, but I'm trying to convince DH to invest in TiW for our Wine & Dine trip.  He likes appetizers and drinks and I just think it would suite our eating style better.  Plus, we can buy gift cards in advance to cover the cost of dining.  We'll see.  He is so tied to it.  I keep mentioning we get a discount on alcohol to try to convince him!  (But it did take him like 3 trips to understand the dining plan so he's not good with change!)


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> The first Friday for DM is VERY busy. You'll have access inside without waiting in line because you have the DPP but still, once inside, the lines to pay are long. If you must get in there that day I would try and go as late as possible I'm thinking that the SW MB will still be available the next day, maybe they will be smart this year and have made enough to last the entire event. DM opens with the park at 8am. I would go the next morning (16) go straight over.
> Yes, SotS and Obi Wan are great for adults
> The shows are pretty much the same, but James Arnold Taylor does ask different questions each day to the guests for SotS, so even though the show is similar it always has something different.
> For the DPP they say to check in at 10am at the front of the park, I would be there no later than 10am




That was a fast reply! Thanks!!  

With DM opening at 8 am, I'm guessing that means it will be crowded before we even get our express pass at 10am!

Based on experience, what are the best characters to get pics with?  I see Chewie is pretty popular based on this thread.  Anyone else a fun must do?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I should say that I don't have any interest in waiting in line to meet characters, or get celebrity autographs (at least not the ones that are signing), although I like to see the roaming characters. My main interest are the shows, seeing the parade once and the fireworks once (I have 2 packages so I get twice this year), and dropping into Darth's Mall. Did the galactic breakfast last year so not repeating, and I'm not interested in the dinner. So the Friday before Memorial Day usually works well with my plans. YMMV.

I'm annoyed that I ended up adding a weekend and have to stay over at the Allstars, when I planned my original weekend well ahead to be at the Boardwalk. I'm so going to miss the Boardwalk that first weekend.

I also like Tables in Wonderland so much better than the dining plan.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Aah! You guys keep tempting me and now I want to see the ewoks too! We have FtF premium that day...if we went straight from there after the show how long would you guys guess it would take to get chewie with the ewoks? We have a lunch reservation at 12:20 at HBD...


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> That was a fast reply! Thanks!!
> 
> With DM opening at 8 am, I'm guessing that means it will be crowded before we even get our express pass at 10am!
> 
> Based on experience, what are the best characters to get pics with?  I see Chewie is pretty popular based on this thread.  Anyone else a fun must do?


That first Friday Darth's Mall is really busy until about around 3 or 4 pm. The lines to pay for merchandise are about 2 hours. That depends on what you and your family like. Do they like the movies? The cartoons? 



AThrillingChase said:


> Aah! You guys keep tempting me and now I want to see the ewoks too! We have FtF premium that day...if we went straight from there after the show how long would you guys guess it would take to get chewie with the ewoks? We have a lunch reservation at 12:20 at HBD...


Straight from the parade to Chewie and Ewoks? If they come out together for the first afternoon set that would be around 12 noon. Then it's depending how far back from the front you are


----------



## yulilin3

Now that all the plans are coming together I'm just going to remind everyone of the tips:

1.- *Keep Cool*: drink plenty of water and gatorade/powerade. We usually bring washcloths and dump them in cold water and put them around our necks. Cooling towels found at sports stores and Amazon work great. Don't wait to hydrate. I've seen plenty of people just collapse because of dehydration. Heat in Florida is no joke. Bring an umbrella and use it while waiting for characters, parade, anything outdoors. Remember that* all quick service restaurants will give you, for free, a cup of ice water*. You can also refill these cups or any other containers with ice water at Backlot Express for free. Great places to cool down and you don't have to make a line are One Man's Dream and the Animation Bldg.
2.- *Make a plan*: prioritize, what do you want most of all out of your SWW day. And work from there. *It's impossible to do it all in one day *so don't let that ruin your SWW experience.
3.- *Be patient*: there will be thousands of people going to SWW that want to do the same things you do.* Be patient. Be polite*. I know the heat and the waiting can get to you sometimes but take a deep breath and just listen to that Star Wars music in the background and chill.
4.- *Be flexible*: So you made an awesome plan and you're ready to take in the day. And, of course, it rains just as the parade is about to start. Don't let that ruin your experience, just go* improvise, have a plan B...and C and D*,...
5.- *Know your kids*: There's nothing better than a picture with your toddler and Chewbacca, but some kids get a little afraid of the big Wookie. Don't force them to meet a character or go to a show (JTA Vader, Ventress and Maul can be intimidating) The characters WON'T break character, don't expect a hug from Vader, or Aurra Sing to smile...Villains stay Villains even if your child starts crying. What I usually tell parents is to show the kids the character before waiting in line (sometimes very long lines) and ask them right then and there if they want to meet them. Or show them videos of JTA and ask them before the trip if they want to battle the Dark Side.
On the same note,* know your children boiling points *and don't wait for them to get to them. Again, it's really hot during SWW, and meltdowns happen even to locals. Know when your kids need a break, go inside somewhere (Animation building and One Man's Dream are perfect for a break) eat and hydrate, and you'll have more energy to tackle the rest of the day.
6.- *Have Fun!! *In the wise words of Master Yoda: *Do or do not, there is no try....*


----------



## lovingeire

Ok, we are canceling our Sci Fi Galactic Breakfast on 6/5 at 10:45am for 5 people.  If anyone is interested, please let me know.  We've already adjusted our touring plans to meet Darth, which is a must do for us, and have FtF so our time won't work.  (Originally we had two SWW and are down to one so no extra chance at the parade.)  As I said, if you're interested, let me know and we can coordinate.  Otherwise I will likely drop tomorrow.

ETA: The date is 6/5!


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> That first Friday Darth's Mall is really busy until about around 3 or 4 pm. The lines to pay for merchandise are about 2 hours. That depends on what you and your family like. Do they like the movies? The cartoons?
> 
> Hubby and I are fans of the movies - never watch the cartoons.  He loves the Dark Side and Luke.  I'm more Rebel and love the Ewoks!
> 
> Straight from the parade to Chewie and Ewoks? If they come out together for the first afternoon set that would be around 12 noon. Then it's depending how far back from the front you are


----------



## wdwalice

Whoops!  Put my reply in wrong section.   Let's try this again...

Hubby and I are fans of the movies - never watch the cartoons. He loves the Dark Side and Luke. I'm more Rebel and love the Ewoks!


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> Whoops!  Put my reply in wrong section.   Let's try this again...
> 
> Hubby and I are fans of the movies - never watch the cartoons. He loves the Dark Side and Luke. I'm more Rebel and love the Ewoks!


Ok. The top priorities, character with longest waits are Chewbacca and Darth Vader followed closely by the Disney characters in SW costumes
Their lines can go all the way up to 2 hours. That's why you see so many people going to one of them straight at rope drop.
Not sure where Luke, Leia and the Droids will be this year but they also rotate so you can be in line for one character and they leave and then you have to wait in line to wait for them to come back out.
You can read this extensive review to see how the character lines worked last year http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/
Also the first post of this thread has all of the information that has been released by Disney, it's up to date on schedules for shows and everything else


----------



## DisneyMama21

@yulilin3  Taking my son to his first (and our first) SWW for Weekend V.  We are saving Saturday for meeting characters and that's really our only priority that day.  He wants to meet Chewbacca, Boba Fett, Ewoks, Jawas, C3PO and R2D2 and I want to meet SW Mickey and Minnie.  Is this doable in one day?  What would be a good plan of attack?


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> Ok. The top priorities, character with longest waits are Chewbacca and Darth Vader followed closely by the Disney characters in SW costumes
> Their lines can go all the way up to 2 hours. That's why you see so many people going to one of them straight at rope drop.
> Not sure where Luke, Leia and the Droids will be this year but they also rotate so you can be in line for one character and they leave and then you have to wait in line to wait for them to come back out.
> You can read this extensive review to see how the character lines worked last year http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/
> Also the first post of this thread has all of the information that has been released by Disney, it's up to date on schedules for shows and everything else



I'll check it all out.  Darth will be at breakfast so that's one down.   

Seriously, I can't say thanks enough to you! If we happen to bump into each other, drinks and treats are on me!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyMama21 said:


> @yulilin3  Taking my son to his first (and our first) SWW for Weekend V.  We are saving Saturday for meeting characters and that's really our only priority that day.  He wants to meet Chewbacca, Boba Fett, Ewoks, Jawas, C3PO and R2D2 and I want to meet SW Mickey and Minnie.  Is this doable in one day?  What would be a good plan of attack?


The good thing is that by the last weekend we should have a schedule figured out for the characters so that will help you.
With a good plan you can meet all of them.
First be at the park before it opens, 7:15am at the latest. They will open up around 7:45am go straight to Chewie. Walk down Hollywood Blvd, make a left toward Commisary Lane pass ABC Commisary and the DVC booth and you'll find the end of Chewie's line
After that you should go to DIsney SW characters, they will be by the event stage. As I said they can be tricky because they rotate but at that time it should take you only an hour to meet them both.
Then go to Boba Fett, they are by the old Backlot Tour entrance, he rotates with Jango and last year they came out at 10am
Again the Ewoks have been with Chewie in the afternoon, the lines in the afternoon are long, hot or worse, it rains and they all leave.
Jawas are roaming characters around Street of America, they are easy to meet in the afternoon.
The droids were very tricky last year, especially C3PO. We are hoping they will be inside Darth's Mall this year and that way will have a more set schedule but no way of knowing until the first weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> I'll check it all out.  Darth will be at breakfast so that's one down.
> 
> Seriously, I can't say thanks enough to you! If we happen to bump into each other, drinks and treats are on me!


It's my pleasure to help, you can join the roll call thread. There's exact time and places for Dis meets on Saturday and Sunday. you should check it out


----------



## lovingeire

Question in looking at KtP's map from last year of the characters, although I think it might be overly ambitious, but any chance we'd be able to do Darth Vader at RD and then Boba Fett?  They're fairly close to each other so if we could knock them out at the same time that would be great, although since they're by the Maul we'll probably be back over there.  We need to fit in a visit to the Maul.

And man, that is a haul back to them first thing in the AM.  I think we might have oldest DS run ahead to get in line.  We can do a practice route on Monday to prepare!   He used to be our TSMM FastPass runner! 

6-6:30am - FastPass line for Jeremy Bulloch?  (Leaving this up to DH & oldest DS since it's towards the end of our trip, but will go with oldest DS if DH doesn't want to.)
7am - Rope Drop
8am - Darth Vader M&G
8:30am - Boba Fett M&G
9am - Star Tours FP+ (then line up for FtF check in?)
10am - FtF Check in and Parade Viewing
11am - Parade (proceed directly to Chewie)
Noon - Chewie & Ewoks
1pm - Lunch at ABC Commissary 
1:45 - R2D2
3:30 - Stars of the Saga? (only if oldest DS wants to go then one of us will stay with him while the other takes kids back to nap.)
5:15 - Visit to the Maul 
<<<<rides/shows/dinner/shop - no fixed plans >>>>
8:30pm - FtF fireworks viewing (can't remember what time people recommend getting to the dessert party?)


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> Question in looking at KtP's map from last year of the characters, although I think it might be overly ambitious, but any chance we'd be able to do Darth Vader at RD and then Boba Fett?  They're fairly close to each other so if we could knock them out at the same time that would be great, although since they're by the Maul we'll probably be back over there.  We need to fit in a visit to the Maul.
> 
> And man, that is a haul back to them first thing in the AM.  I think we might have oldest DS run ahead to get in line.  We can do a practice route on Monday to prepare!   He used to be our TSMM FastPass runner!
> 
> 6-6:30am - FastPass line for Jeremy Bulloch?  (Leaving this up to DH & oldest DS since it's towards the end of our trip, but will go with oldest DS if DH doesn't want to.)
> 7am - Rope Drop
> 8am - Darth Vader M&G
> 8:30am - Boba Fett M&G
> 9am - Star Tours FP+ (then line up for FtF check in?)
> 10am - FtF Check in and Parade Viewing
> 11am - Parade (proceed directly to Chewie)
> Noon - Chewie & Ewoks
> 1pm - Lunch at ABC Commissary
> 1:45 - R2D2
> 3:30 - Stars of the Saga? (only if oldest DS wants to go then one of us will stay with him while the other takes kids back to nap.)
> 5:15 - Visit to the Maul
> <<<<rides/shows/dinner/shop - no fixed plans >>>>
> 8:30pm - FtF fireworks viewing (can't remember what time people recommend getting to the dessert party?)


The Fetts didn't come out until 10 am last year.
Darth Vader will probably move to the old entrance of Backlot Tour (almost 100% confirmed) so all of them will be closer together
You can do Vader then ST
Your plan looks very doable in the afternoon. You could fit the Fetts in there after Visit to the Maul


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> The good thing is that by the last weekend we should have a schedule figured out for the characters so that will help you.
> With a good plan you can meet all of them.
> First be at the park before it opens, 7:15am at the latest. They will open up around 7:45am go straight to Chewie. Walk down Hollywood Blvd, make a left toward Commisary Lane pass ABC Commisary and the DVC booth and you'll find the end of Chewie's line
> After that you should go to DIsney SW characters, they will be by the event stage. As I said they can be tricky because they rotate but at that time it should take you only an hour to meet them both.
> Then go to Boba Fett, they are by the old Backlot Tour entrance, he rotates with Jango and last year they came out at 10am
> Again the Ewoks have been with Chewie in the afternoon, the lines in the afternoon are long, hot or worse, it rains and they all leave.
> Jawas are roaming characters around Street of America, they are easy to meet in the afternoon.
> The droids were very tricky last year, especially C3PO. We are hoping they will be inside Darth's Mall this year and that way will have a more set schedule but no way of knowing until the first weekend.



We're planning on Chewie - Disney SW characters then the Ewoks (Chip/ Dale) or Padma then the Jedi Council.  

We caught both droids and lucked out with Luke, Leia and the 2 droids all in one shot - we had met Leia then circled around in line to try to meet Luke.  We had to let people in front of us (2 or 3 groups) so we wouldn't meet Leia again.  When Luke and C-3PO came out they all posed together for the group in front of us (we had let them go first because we didn't think Luke would be out that soon) and then with DD.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I don't meet the characters but I don't recall Boba being out that early. He rotates with his dad, Jango, so if it's Boba you really want you may have to get back in line if he switches out with Dad before you get there.


----------



## DisneyMama21

yulilin3 said:


> The good thing is that by the last weekend we should have a schedule figured out for the characters so that will help you.
> With a good plan you can meet all of them.
> First be at the park before it opens, 7:15am at the latest. They will open up around 7:45am go straight to Chewie. Walk down Hollywood Blvd, make a left toward Commisary Lane pass ABC Commisary and the DVC booth and you'll find the end of Chewie's line
> After that you should go to DIsney SW characters, they will be by the event stage. As I said they can be tricky because they rotate but at that time it should take you only an hour to meet them both.
> Then go to Boba Fett, they are by the old Backlot Tour entrance, he rotates with Jango and last year they came out at 10am
> Again the Ewoks have been with Chewie in the afternoon, the lines in the afternoon are long, hot or worse, it rains and they all leave.
> Jawas are roaming characters around Street of America, they are easy to meet in the afternoon.
> The droids were very tricky last year, especially C3PO. We are hoping they will be inside Darth's Mall this year and that way will have a more set schedule but no way of knowing until the first weekend.



Thanks!!!  That gives me a good start on our plan.  I'll keep an eye out after the first weekend for more details!


----------



## wdwalice

Quick question - when you go to DPP FtF credential check-in, would you recommend going right to the parade section afterwards?


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> The Fetts didn't come out until 10 am last year.
> Darth Vader will probably move to the old entrance of Backlot Tour (almost 100% confirmed) so all of them will be closer together
> You can do Vader then ST
> Your plan looks very doable in the afternoon. You could fit the Fetts in there after Visit to the Maul





MakiraMarlena said:


> I don't meet the characters but I don't recall Boba being out that early. He rotates with his dad, Jango, so if it's Boba you really want you may have to get back in line if he switches out with Dad before you get there.



Thank you both!  We will plan to meet Boba Fett in the evening then after Visit to the Maul and see about combining that with Darth's Maul.  Maybe I"ll have time to sneak in getting a Butterfinger cupcake from Starring Rolls for breakfast then?


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> Quick question - when you go to DPP FtF credential check-in, would you recommend going right to the parade section afterwards?


If you want a front row seat to the parade, yes. The parade will start for people with the DPP at 11am since the area is located near the entrance.You can pick up your credentials at 10am


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Wait...where do we think Darth's Mall is going to be this year?  By RNRC (like in 2013), or someplace else?


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> If you want a front row seat to the parade, yes. The parade will start for people with the DPP at 11am since the area is located near the entrance.You can pick up your credentials at 10am



Perfect!


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Wait...where do we think Darth's Mall is going to be this year?  By RNRC (like in 2013), or someplace else?


Darth's Mall will be located across from studio catering company. In the old AFI, Backlot Tour. gift shop


----------



## kmcdougan

yulilin3 said:


> Now that all the plans are coming together I'm just going to remind everyone of the tips:
> 
> 1.- *Keep Cool*: drink plenty of water and gatorade/powerade. We usually bring washcloths and dump them in cold water and put them around our necks. Cooling towels found at sports stores and Amazon work great. Don't wait to hydrate. I've seen plenty of people just collapse because of dehydration. Heat in Florida is no joke. Bring an umbrella and use it while waiting for characters, parade, anything outdoors. Remember that* all quick service restaurants will give you, for free, a cup of ice water*. You can also refill these cups or any other containers with ice water at Backlot Express for free. Great places to cool down and you don't have to make a line are One Man's Dream and the Animation Bldg.
> 2.- *Make a plan*: prioritize, what do you want most of all out of your SWW day. And work from there. *It's impossible to do it all in one day *so don't let that ruin your SWW experience.
> 3.- *Be patient*: there will be thousands of people going to SWW that want to do the same things you do.* Be patient. Be polite*. I know the heat and the waiting can get to you sometimes but take a deep breath and just listen to that Star Wars music in the background and chill.
> 4.- *Be flexible*: So you made an awesome plan and you're ready to take in the day. And, of course, it rains just as the parade is about to start. Don't let that ruin your experience, just go* improvise, have a plan B...and C and D*,...
> 5.- *Know your kids*: There's nothing better than a picture with your toddler and Chewbacca, but some kids get a little afraid of the big Wookie. Don't force them to meet a character or go to a show (JTA Vader, Ventress and Maul can be intimidating) The characters WON'T break character, don't expect a hug from Vader, or Aurra Sing to smile...Villains stay Villains even if your child starts crying. What I usually tell parents is to show the kids the character before waiting in line (sometimes very long lines) and ask them right then and there if they want to meet them. Or show them videos of JTA and ask them before the trip if they want to battle the Dark Side.
> On the same note,* know your children boiling points *and don't wait for them to get to them. Again, it's really hot during SWW, and meltdowns happen even to locals. Know when your kids need a break, go inside somewhere (Animation building and One Man's Dream are perfect for a break) eat and hydrate, and you'll have more energy to tackle the rest of the day.
> 6.- *Have Fun!! *In the wise words of Master Yoda: *Do or do not, there is no try....*




That sounds so familiar.....


Ash


----------



## wdhinn89

yulilin3 said:


> Ok. The top priorities, character with longest waits are Chewbacca and Darth Vader followed closely by the Disney characters in SW costumes
> Their lines can go all the way up to 2 hours. That's why you see so many people going to one of them straight at rope drop.
> Not sure where Luke, Leia and the Droids will be this year but they also rotate so you can be in line for one character and they leave and then you have to wait in line to wait for them to come back out.
> You can read this extensive review to see how the character lines worked last year http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/
> Also the first post of this thread has all of the information that has been released by Disney, it's up to date on schedules for shows and everything else


Are there pictures of all the characters somewhere?  I would love to see them


----------



## yulilin3

kmcdougan said:


> That sounds so familiar.....
> 
> 
> Ash


We've been preaching the same tips for years


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> Are there pictures of all the characters somewhere?  I would love to see them


Check out the review 
http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/


----------



## jimim

lovingeire said:


> We have the dining plan for this family trip, but I'm trying to convince DH to invest in TiW for our Wine & Dine trip.  He likes appetizers and drinks and I just think it would suite our eating style better.  Plus, we can buy gift cards in advance to cover the cost of dining.  We'll see.  He is so tied to it.  I keep mentioning we get a discount on alcohol to try to convince him!  (But it did take him like 3 trips to understand the dining plan so he's not good with change!)


It deff depends on eating style. We only really eat at sign places outside park so we make a killing on it. Also helps with drinks. It is pretty useless for breakfast and lunch unless you know what places to use it at but we never remember it. Only place I every remember is flame tree cause I like it


----------



## Itinkso

*SWW 2015 Roll Call

The SWW Garrisons have been named!*

*SWW I: Guinea Pig DISers
SWW II: DISers Strike Back
SWW III: Revenge of the DISers
SWW IV: Phantom DISers
SWW V: DISers Take Oz

Please stop by the "I'm Celebrating" Button Cart located at the front of the park(s) and pick up your FREE button. The CM located there will have a Sharpie for you to proudly add in your DISer Garrison!*


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> Darth's Mall will be located across from studio catering company. In the old AFI, Backlot Tour. gift shop



Whoa...what?! They had it there before in what '09? and I was just saying to DH the other week that I was trying to figure out where they would try to stick it if they refused the tent again and we both said please not the AFI store again.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Whoa...what?! They had it there before in what '09? and I was just saying to DH the other week that I was trying to figure out where they would try to stick it if they refused the tent again and we both said please not the AFI store again.


They are actually using more This year. By what I hear. And this are rumors until confirmed. They are using the old prop shop area, plus AFI...i agree, not sure why they can't put the tent behind RnRC again


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> They are actually using more This year. By what I hear. And this are rumors until confirmed. They are using the old prop shop area, plus AFI...i agree, not sure why they can't put the tent behind RnRC again



The changes are stressing me out. They had a good thing when Lucas had control but now if feels very disneyfied. (All money grab and less substance)


----------



## MakiraMarlena

not a big button fan but I think I need one that says Guinea Pig DISers Strike Back. good for 2 weekends.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I'm doing the Chewie first fast walk on the first Friday


Me too!


----------



## Tltorrez

WeDisney4 said:


> Then the Legends of the Force: Star Wars Celebrity Motorcade -- the Dis says 11:00 am and Touring Plans has it for 11:30???



FWIW, I already told TP they had it wrong a couple days ago. I assume they'll get around to correcting it at some point.


----------



## Ninja Mom

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Dh has been called for Jury duty on May 5th!  A week before our trip so we wrote to ask them to postpone his service - can't risk him getting a long trial.  I told him point blank we'd still go to Disney without him if he was stuck doing it.  He replied "I don't blame you"



IF He might be tempted to "run from the law" and skip out on jury duty then just remind him that there will be plenty of bounty hunters looking to bring him in for a pile of Galactic Credits Standard.

 I seem to have a jury duty magnet implanted in my buttocks that is switched on for the times that I have a vacation planned. In all likelihood all you need to do is notify them of your plans and they will reschedule. Bringing along a Wookie or two seems to speed up the rescheduling process. If no Wookies are available try not shaving your legs for a week or two and then appearing in shorts to plead your case. Often times just the appearance of a hairy legged woman bellowing like a Wookie is enough to cause the powers that be to reconsider your family's fitness for jury duty.

~NM


----------



## yulilin3

for anyone interested or already booked for the SW day Cruise


----------



## Cluelyss

Tltorrez said:


> FWIW, I already told TP they had it wrong a couple days ago. I assume they'll get around to correcting it at some point.


It was 11:30 last year, so they've probably just not updated the schedule. But as others have mentioned, 11:00 is correct for 2015.


----------



## emsip

We will be going to SWW for the first time on June 5th.  I got a fast pass for Visit to the Maul.  Would "Behind the Force Rebels" or any of the other events be interesting for a 10 year old and 7 year old?  I don't want to waste a fast pass on a show that my boys would not want to sit through. Thanks.


----------



## lvstitch

Ordered my ears


----------



## hydrotony

yulilin3 said:


> They are actually using more This year. By what I hear. And this are rumors until confirmed. They are using the old prop shop area, plus AFI...i agree, not sure why they can't put the tent behind RnRC again



Because all the shows are in the same area of the park. They have to spread the crowds around.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

lvstitch said:


> Ordered my ears
> View attachment 87208


These are cute!  Where did you order them from?


----------



## lvstitch

DisneyLove2015 said:


> These are cute!  Where did you order them from?


Etsy - ModernMouseBoutique


----------



## delmar411

Does anyone know if the deluxe ftf is sold out? I am behind and didnt see when it was released on tuesday and the dining guy I am on the phone with cant find anything for 2 people on any day.


----------



## yulilin3

emsip said:


> We will be going to SWW for the first time on June 5th.  I got a fast pass for Visit to the Maul.  Would "Behind the Force Rebels" or any of the other events be interesting for a 10 year old and 7 year old?  I don't want to waste a fast pass on a show that my boys would not want to sit through. Thanks.


The Rebels show will be good if they watch the cartoon. This show is easier to get into maybe with a 30 minute wait on standby


delmar411 said:


> Does anyone know if the deluxe ftf is sold out? I am behind and didnt see when it was released on tuesday and the dining guy I am on the phone with cant find anything for 2 people on any day.


I released the information Monday at 8am that they were opening up for booking Monday at 10am. Everyone called on Monday and got their packages. It could be that it's all sold out


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> The Rebels show will be good if they watch the cartoon. This show is easier to get into maybe with a 30 minute wait on standby
> 
> I released the information Monday at 8am that they were opening up for booking Monday at 10am. Everyone called on Monday and got their packages. It could be that it's all sold out



Ugh ugh ugh! Wasted 30mins of my life on the phone with a CM who kept asking me the same questions lver and over. Grr why cant they mark it as sold out like normal people.


----------



## delmar411

If anyone is going to cancel for any day please let me know


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Ugh ugh ugh! Wasted 30mins of my life on the phone with a CM who kept asking me the same questions lver and over. Grr why cant they mark it as sold out like normal people.


you can call again. Many people had to call a couple of times until the CM actually found availability. Also when you call ask them to input the reservation time as 10am. Apparently that helped


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> you can call again. Many people had to call a couple of times until the CM actually found availability. Also when you call ask them to input the reservation time as 10am. Apparently that helped



He did put 10am and looked for every single day of SWW and had a 2nd person looking too.

I may call back and have them look for 1 person.


----------



## lvstitch

delmar411 said:


> If anyone is going to cancel for any day please let me know


I have the deluxe for 2 adults on May 16th, that I might cancel, but I won't know for sure until May 8th.


----------



## delmar411

lvstitch said:


> I have the deluxe for 2 adults on May 16th, that I might cancel, but I won't know for sure until May 8th.



Definitely keep me in mind if you do end up cancelling. 

I just took some tylenol so I am going to call back.


----------



## lvstitch

delmar411 said:


> Definitely keep me in mind if you do end up cancelling.
> 
> I just took some tylenol so I am going to call back.


Absolutely, I will PM you as soon as I decide.


----------



## emsip

I booked the Feel the force Premium package.  Is the deluxe package so much better that it get's sold out?


----------



## yulilin3

emsip said:


> I booked the Feel the force Premium package.  Is the deluxe package so much better that it get's sold out?


it gives you guaranteed seating for all of the SWW shows at Theater of the Stars and direct access to Darth's Mall with no wait. So you can use your Tier 1 fp for an attraction without having to use it for a SWW show
It also might be that there's a smaller number of DPP than PP


----------



## Teamanderson

So excited!! This thread was super helpful!!


----------



## OZMom

lvstitch said:


> Ordered my ears
> View attachment 87208




OMG, I need those!!!!


----------



## delmar411

Well it is sold out now for the time being. I booked the last 2 spots of the entire SWW. 1 on 5/31 and 1 on 5/6. I am going to start calling again once it gets closer and people start firming up their plans.


----------



## inkedupmomma

Mommy2Jameson said:


> Sounds BUSY but doable.  Not sure you would be able to squeeze any characters in with that.  I'm so glad the deluxe includes the shows!  Nice to free up the FP for some rides!
> Agreed! Stoked to have my FP options opened up now! I LOVE ME SOME TSMM!!!
> 
> And does your son have any interest in the Jedi Academy?  My son is 9 and has done it the last few years, so he said he doesnt want to.  We're going to head to the park early and see if maybe we can get a character autographo FP instead this year.  We are pretty much planning on doing just FTF package on Friday.  Then we'll do characters and our Star Wars breakfast and dinner Saturday and Sunday.


My son has done the JTA a few times, and from what I have read, it is best to avoid on SWW? So we are going to skip it this time around :/ Hoping I don't regret that!



yulilin3 said:


> Looks good, a few notes:
> For the FtF check in no later than 10am- Can my DH check in previous to 10 am? Or myself since I booked it? Either way, how early can we check in? Once we check in, free to do what we want until parade time?
> 
> The parade with welcome show will be done around 11:30 am, go straight to Pizza Planet to avoid the huge crowds that will be coming behind you- what time should we be in parade area? and are you marching
> it? I think we are going to?? Any reason not to?
> Stormtrooper pre show and SotS will begin at 3:15 pm and ed by 4 pm- so that frees up 30 mins, great!
> 
> The whole fireworks thing will be done by 10:10 pm on weekend I-good to know! Id try F! right after, but that would be pressing our luck for sure!
> 
> If you do get a fp for celeb you'll have to change a couple of things depending on what session you get- good to know! I doubt we will get  one, but figured I should say it anyway lol
> 
> Is this the day you have the DPP? to get all the reserved seatings for the shows?


 Yes, the 16th, so hoping it will help with time line?

Thanks for all of your help! Really trying to get as much done as possible! May I ask again, what is the best bet to meet R2/C3PO?


----------



## yulilin3

@inkedupmomma 
Credential pick up is at 10am not sure if there will be a CM doing it before that time but there will probably be a line by 10am
I plan to get my credentials and stay in the parade area to get a good spot, I'm also walking behind it because I like tog et pictures of the welcome show
If you want to go to F! after the fireworks you will have more than enough time and you'll get a seat. 2nd show almost never fills up
The droids were the hit or miss last year. R2D2 was easier to get he was out almost the entire afternoon but C3PO was harder. We are hoping that the have them inside Darth's Mall this year and this way they won't need to take so many breaks


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> @inkedupmomma
> Credential pick up is at 10am not sure if there will be a CM doing it before that time but there will probably be a line by 10am
> I plan to get my credentials and stay in the parade area to get a good spot, I'm also walking behind it because I like tog et pictures of the welcome show
> If you want to go to F! after the fireworks you will have more than enough time and you'll get a seat. 2nd show almost never fills up
> The droids were the hit or miss last year. R2D2 was easier to get he was out almost the entire afternoon but C3PO was harder. We are hoping that the have them inside Darth's Mall this year and this way they won't need to take so many breaks


Thank you SO much! Can't wait to meet and thank you in person on the 16th! I'll have to stay in that area as planned too then! SO EXCITED!!


----------



## yulilin3

Her Universe collection debuting at SWC...hopefully makes it's way to SWW
http://www.heruniverse.com/blog/sne...fashions-premiering-at-star-wars-celebration/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Got these for my Sci Fi bfast.  Will wear a black or grey shirt and maybe try to make a TIE fighter headband.


----------



## Arich01

Oh I'd love to have that Salacious Crumb cupcake shirt


----------



## MichBoysMom

Hello! First time posting but have been lurking for a few weeks  
We are going to be at DHS on SWW opening day 5/15 yay! and reading this forum has been a tremendous help, thank you! 
Since we are getting to DW a week before we are going to be at HS one day during the week before SWW starts. We are planning on doing the JTA that day and we also have ADR's for the Galactic Breakfast and the HS Dinner with the Disney characters dressed as SW characters so we don't have to worry about lining up for those characters on the first Friday. 
We also booked the FTF premium and have a FP for SoTS show, so hopefully that will help shortening the waiting time for the parade, shows and the fireworks. I'm planning on signing up for the SW Rebels show for the one we get with the FTF.
I still need to figure out how to schedule the meets for the rest of the SW characters, Chewbacca and the Ewoks are a high priority and so are Luke, Leah and the droids, my sons love the Clone wars and SW Rebels shows so we'll probably be lining up for those and well. Any suggestions on how to make sure we meet as many as these characters in just one day that happens to be the 1st day of SWW? We are heading back home on Saturday 5/16 so we won't be able to stay and come back on Saturday :-(


----------



## yulilin3

Arich01 said:


> Oh I'd love to have that Salacious Crumb cupcake shirt


If she brings it here I'm getting the AT AT shirt


----------



## Felipe4

Any news on FPs for the shows on weekend V? (So excited to make selections Sunday!) Also praying that Frank Oz will be an option even though a cast member told me he wouldn't on the  phone.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

> I booked the Feel the force Premium package. Is the deluxe package so much better that it get's sold out?


 
I've decided Premium is just fine. Biggest differences are a different place to see the parade (not sure it will be a better view but it does give you the option of getting to the stage first to see the closing part), priority entrance to ALL the shows in Theater of the Stars instead of just one, and no-wait access to Darth's Mall anytime after 10 AM. I agree with Yulilin that it appears there are fewer deluxe packages available than premium packages. Whether all this is worth it to you or not, is something you will decide personally.

I'm betting if Mark Hamill was a FP option, Frank Oz will be also. Those phone CMs are like Jon Snow. They know nothing.


----------



## yulilin3

MichBoysMom said:


> Hello! First time posting but have been lurking for a few weeks
> We are going to be at DHS on SWW opening day 5/15 yay! and reading this forum has been a tremendous help, thank you!
> Since we are getting to DW a week before we are going to be at HS one day during the week before SWW starts. We are planning on doing the JTA that day and we also have ADR's for the Galactic Breakfast and the HS Dinner with the Disney characters dressed as SW characters so we don't have to worry about lining up for those characters on the first Friday.
> We also booked the FTF premium and have a FP for SoTS show, so hopefully that will help shortening the waiting time for the parade, shows and the fireworks. I'm planning on signing up for the SW Rebels show for the one we get with the FTF.
> I still need to figure out how to schedule the meets for the rest of the SW characters, Chewbacca and the Ewoks are a high priority and so are Luke, Leah and the droids, my sons love the Clone wars and SW Rebels shows so we'll probably be lining up for those and well. Any suggestions on how to make sure we meet as many as these characters in just one day that happens to be the 1st day of SWW? We are heading back home on Saturday 5/16 so we won't be able to stay and come back on Saturday :-(


first of all 
Is it top priority to meet an Ewok? if it isn't you can line up (with what appears to be the rest of the DISers on this thread) first thing in the morning and have minimal waits for him. Luke, Leia and the Droids have met in the same spot, rotating, for years. The problem is that we don't know where they will be.
Last year Clone Wars characters started meeting after the parade. You can also get a lot of characters by meeting the roaming ones.
Not sure if you have read this but I'm going on Thursday night to check for backgrounds that will give us clues as to where the characters will be on Friday.
Also @lovethattink  and @The Sunrise Student are going to the Galactic Gathering Thursday and can check inside the Mall to see if any characters will meet there
Most of the characters last year met until around 8 and almost 9pm so you can catch quite a few in the evening


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> Any news on FPs for the shows on weekend V? (So excited to make selections Sunday!) Also praying that Frank Oz will be an option even though a cast member told me he wouldn't on the  phone.


nothing yet. Remember we didn't get the schedule or fp for weekends I-IV until last week that was only 6 weeks prior so they might not open it until it gets closer


----------



## Nhebron

lvstitch said:


> Ok, just ordered this for the Chewie Run
> View attachment 87116



Love this shirt!  Where did you get it from??


----------



## Arich01

Ok so which should we get in line for first? Chewie or signing up for the padawan mind challenge? Or could I send hubby to Chewie to hold a spot after rope drop and me and my son get signed up then join hubby in line after?


----------



## yulilin3

Arich01 said:


> Ok so which should we get in line for first? Chewie or signing up for the padawan mind challenge? Or could I send hubby to Chewie to hold a spot after rope drop and me and my son get signed up then join hubby in line after?


last one
Send your husband with son to sign up for PMC while you hold the spot in line. If Chewie comes out and starts meeting and you have about 3 families in front of you let people behind you pass and explain that you are waiting for your son and husband


----------



## alafond83

lvstitch said:


> Ordered my ears
> View attachment 87208


Those are too cute and when I read on that they only have Hat for SW ears I had to get me some too. I ordered these! I'm trying to get a R2D2 Disneybound outfit together.


----------



## Arich01

Awesome! Thank you Yulilin you rock!  I'm putting to together my nerd spreadsheet for times and places we need to be that day, lol! 


yulilin3 said:


> last one
> Send your husband with son to sign up for PMC while you hold the spot in line. If Chewie comes out and starts meeting and you have about 3 families in front of you let people behind you pass and explain that you are waiting for your son and husband


----------



## Dugette

If anyone is looking, I just saw this over on the dining cancellation thread (for 2):

Jedi Mickey Hollywood & Vine, 7:45pm, Wednesday, May 13


----------



## susannebananna

This thread is sooo addicting...I have to keep checking back, and I can't get anything else done!


----------



## Cluelyss

alafond83 said:


> Those are too cute and when I read on that they only have Hat for SW ears I had to get me some too. I ordered these! I'm trying to get a R2D2 Disneybound outfit together.


LOL, I'm getting those too, and the Chewie ones for DD. Have you seen this skirt? Planning to order it as well.....
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/hrpq/?srp=139


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> Her Universe collection debuting at SWC...hopefully makes it's way to SWW
> http://www.heruniverse.com/blog/sne...fashions-premiering-at-star-wars-celebration/



I want the At At shirt. And the Ewok bag. And the sweatshirt. And the lightsaber skirt. And a daughter to put the Sabine shirt on.....


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> I want the At At shirt. And the Ewok bag. And the sweatshirt. And the lightsaber skirt. And a daughter to put the Sabine shirt on.....


I'm getting the AT AT if it makes it here.


----------



## lvstitch

Nhebron said:


> Love this shirt!  Where did you get it from??


I got it on Ebay, just search "soft wookiee"


----------



## AThrillingChase

Seeing as how we are now into the character meets planning stages...does anyone have tips for character interaction with the SWW sets? I am always so bad at that with the princesses...but I suppose a wookie is easier to communicate with!


----------



## yulilin3

@AThrillingChase 
As long as you don't call Darth Vader "Ani" it should be fine 
You could tell Darth Maul to be careful cause Obi Wan might want him to "split"
Or Jango Fett to not lose his "head"
Talk to Leia about her choice of metal bikini in a place full of sand
Queen Amidala ask her long does her makeup take
Ask the Chipwoks if they want some stormtrooper helmets to play with
The Cantina Band if they ever get tired of playing the same song
Ask the Jedi Council why Yoda never comes out to meet us


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## slaveone

lvstitch said:


> View attachment 87256


yes I did. And almost did his hand gestures while speaking.


----------



## yulilin3

Don't get me started on the memes


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> View attachment 87202


 
Does anyone (@Itinkso, I'm looking at you!) know the "friend" of this Luke?  This is the guy my daughter was completely enamored with in 2013.  I have the most adorable pictures of her with him...he was really great at playing the character.  I'm so hoping he's back this year...


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> As long as you don't call Darth Vader "Ani" it should be fine
> You could tell Darth Maul to be careful cause Obi Wan might want him to "split"
> Or Jango Fett to not lose his "head"
> Talk to Leia about her choice of metal bikini in a place full of sand
> Queen Amidala ask her long does her makeup take
> Ask the Chipwoks if they want some stormtrooper helmets to play with
> The Cantina Band if they ever get tired of playing the same song
> Ask the Jedi Council why Yoda never comes out to meet us


It's also fun to ask the storm troopers if they've seen any droids recently and if the markmanship badge goes to the guy who can hit the broad side of an at-at.
You can also negotiate the price of a bounty with some of the Bounty Hunters and ask Boba why he decided Jabba was better to work for then Vader.


----------



## rpcvpanama

delmar411 said:


> Well it is sold out now for the time being. I booked the last 2 spots of the entire SWW. 1 on 5/31 and 1 on 5/6. I am going to start calling again once it gets closer and people start firming up their plans.



I am going to cancel 2 Premium FtF packages for Friday, May 15th.  We decided to stick with the VIP tour.  I plan on canceling tomorrow, left the reservation number at home.  I am not sure exactly how to coordinate but if you are interested maybe we could work something out.


----------



## soniam

slaveone said:


> It's also fun to ask the storm troopers if they've seen any droids recently and if the markmanship badge goes to the guy who can hit the broad side of an at-at.
> You can also negotiate the price of a bounty with some of the Bounty Hunters and ask Boba why he decided Jabba was better to work for then Vader.



Do any of the characters say "Ask Lucas", if you ask plot questions like that


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder how many Dissers will be in line for Chewie that first morning?? I'm tempted to just call out "Where the Dissers at?" and my DD will have a heart attack (moooom you're to old to talk like that!!)


I think "where MY dissers at?" would be more embarrassing effective. Be sure to also add in a "woo woo" at the end and throw your arms up in the air raise-the-roof style!


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> I think "where MY dissers at?" would be more embarrassing effective. Be sure to also add in a "woo woo" at the end and throw your arms up in the air raise-the-roof style!


My daughter would be mortified....I Love It!!


----------



## pookadoo77

are people going to be posting cancellations of the Deluxe Premium FTF on the cancellation thread?? Hoping to trade my premiums for deluxes!!! Pray for me!! TY!! Bummed about the premium package now and for now it is sold out for 6/12 ;(


----------



## yulilin3

In all honesty I couldn't do that to my DD14. She is really shy and I've been telling her all about the group and how we are going to be meeting a lot of people and she just shrunk...So I said: Stephanie will you be Ok? I don't want you not to have fun...and she said Don't worry I'll be fine, maybe it'll help me with my shyness. Cosplaying has also helped her because she says, in her head, she's another person and she doesn't mind people approaching her when she's doing it.
So that's a huge step forward for her. When we are at any shows she has to sit in the aisle seat she doesn't like having strangers sitting next to her. Disney has been very understanding and have allowed us to sit in aisle seats as long as we get up and let people by to fill in the other seats. We never want center stage, center row seats, always go for the side ones.


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter would be mortified....I Love It!!



Do we have a Disboards SWW logo at all? Maybe we can wear something to show we are Disers? I usually wear a LGMH anyway, but would love a SWW one!



yulilin3 said:


> In all honesty I couldn't do that to my DD14. She is really shy and I've been telling her all about the group and how we are going to be meeting a lot of people and she just shrunk...So I said: Stephanie will you be Ok? I don't want you not to have fun...and she said Don't worry I'll be fine, maybe it'll help me with my shyness. Cosplaying has also helped her because she says, in her head, she's another person and she doesn't mind people approaching her when she's doing it.
> So that's a huge step forward for her. When we are at any shows she has to sit in the aisle seat she doesn't like having strangers sitting next to her. Disney has been very understanding and have allowed us to sit in aisle seats as long as we get up and let people by to fill in the other seats. We never want center stage, center row seats, always go for the side ones.



My DD is also 14 and will be with us on the 16th during the Ftf stuff! maybe they can chat it up?


----------



## coluk003

I didnt go through all the pages yet, but im sorry I forgot bout the "regular" ewoks


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> Do we have a Disboards SWW logo at all? Maybe we can wear something to show we are Disers? I usually wear a LGMH anyway, but would love a SWW one!
> 
> 
> 
> My DD is also 14 and will be with us on the 16th during the Ftf stuff! maybe they can chat it up?


@Itinkso posted this on the roll call thread. We are all wearing I'm Celebrating buttons and writing our Garrisons names according to weekend:
*The SWW Garrisons have been named!*

*SWW I: Guinea Pig DISers
SWW II: DISers Strike Back
SWW III: Revenge of the DISers
SWW IV: Phantom DISers
SWW V: DISers Take Oz

Please stop by the "I'm Celebrating" Button Cart located at the front of the park(s) and pick up your FREE button. The CM located there will have a Sharpie for you to proudly add in your DISer Garrison!*


----------



## Felipe4

yulilin3 said:


> @Itinkso *Please stop by the "I'm Celebrating" Button Cart located at the front of the park(s) and pick up your FREE button. The CM located there will have a Sharpie for you to proudly add in your DISer Garrison!*



I feel like with all the buttons we'll get for the events BF and I are technically celebrating, I'll look like a server from TGIFridays in the 90s.


----------



## mom2febgirls

lvstitch said:


> So what time is everyone getting to the studios on the first Friday?  I was think I should be there by 6:45am.



I was planning to be at the BWI boat dock by 7 but with all the DISers planning the Chewie Dash I'm thinking we should go earlier.  I don't know if my 3 teens are going to be up for leaving the hotel at 6:30, though...lol


----------



## pookadoo77

Will Darths Mall have a line waiting to get in the last Friday 6/12? Anyone have any idea how busy to kinda expect it to be? TY!


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> I feel like with all the buttons we'll get for the events BF and I are technically celebrating, I'll look like a server from TGIFridays in the 90s.


Office Space reference


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Will Darths Mall have a line waiting to get in the last Friday 6/12? Anyone have any idea how busy to kinda expect it to be? TY!


as the weekends go by Darth's Mall line gets less and less busy. Weekend V you might find a line going in but it shouldn't take more than 5 minutes. The good thing about weekend V is that they put everything with this years SWW logo on it on sale. It's been consistently 30% off. If you happen to be an AP you get your regular 10% off on top of it


----------



## AuntieK

yulilin3 said:


> In all honesty I couldn't do that to my DD14. She is really shy and I've been telling her all about the group and how we are going to be meeting a lot of people and she just shrunk...So I said: Stephanie will you be Ok? I don't want you not to have fun...and she said Don't worry I'll be fine, maybe it'll help me with my shyness. Cosplaying has also helped her because she says, in her head, she's another person and she doesn't mind people approaching her when she's doing it.
> So that's a huge step forward for her. When we are at any shows she has to sit in the aisle seat she doesn't like having strangers sitting next to her. Disney has been very understanding and have allowed us to sit in aisle seats as long as we get up and let people by to fill in the other seats. We never want center stage, center row seats, always go for the side ones.



What a good mother you are but that's not surprising by the way you lead this thread.


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> I always carry a bottle of water and Security has never checked either. I did see a lady once trying to bring in the little mini bar bottles of stuff, she had them in her purse and security promptly took them away



lol file it under what was she thinking

my family (even me) are what I'd term shy.  The mini-meets are a great way to get out of our comfort zone.  I've developed many good friendships with DIS'rs over the years.  Several of us meet up every year to do a private HHN RIP at Universal.  It's a great way to meet like-minded people who don't judge what others often term a bit over-the-top attachment to the Orlando parks


----------



## luvallprincesses

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Did you buy them on the WDW site or at the Disney store?
> 
> Check out adding the Tables in Wonderland card.  It saves us money on dinning over the year.  Welcome to the AP family!


I bought them from WDW over the phone, so now I wait for a voucher/certificate to redeem at Guest Services even though they are loaded into MDE?  Or was that the old way?

I am considering the Tables In Wonderland card.  Although we only have one meal booked for SWW I expect we'll book enough for our 2 week trip in November to benefit.


----------



## luvallprincesses

drlaurafsu said:


> You should be able to access the pass holder page to see discounts. Merchandise is typically 10%. That includes things like the candy stores. Some food places give discounts, if you don't know for sure ask. You will get a card for your AP discounts and be asked for id. It adds up. If you are going for two weeks and like table service, consider tables in wonderland. You get discounts on food and drinks at table service for up to 10 people.


How domI access a pass holder page?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

You don't need a voucher to redeem. They should have given you a number to put into MDX. They said to keep that number but then never looked at it for activation. when you activate your AP at WDW they will check your ID (and your DVC member card if you are purchasing with the DVC discount) and then give you your AP card, you'll have to use the card to redeem discounts or prove you are an AP holder to purchase TIW. Your AP will be valid as soon as you activate it, and it will expire on the same day next year. (activate on April 10, 2015 and your AP will be valid through April 10, 2016). For renewals, they will keep the same expiration date as the previous pass regardless of when they are activated.


----------



## Itinkso

jtowntoflorida said:


> Does anyone (@Itinkso, I'm looking at you!) know the "friend" of this Luke?  This is the guy my daughter was completely enamored with in 2013.  I have the most adorable pictures of her with him...he was really great at playing the character.  I'm so hoping he's back this year...


Well, jtown, in the name of research, I stalked my DD's Fb friends and from there went to the pages of every "friend of" a Prince and Flynn to see if anyone was a friend of Luke.

If you asked this question last year, I remember saying Luke's friend was in Paris... but he isn't the "friend" you are looking for but he is back from Paris. The Luke in your photo does resemble a friend of a Dream Along Prince. I can ask my DD when I get to FL... arriving there on Sunday and will get back to you.


----------



## OZMom

Felipe4 said:


> I feel like with all the buttons we'll get for the events BF and I are technically celebrating, I'll look like a server from TGIFridays in the 90s.



I'm wearing my other ones on a different day. I'm celebrating my birthday, which is technically May 4th, but I celebrate when I want  and it's also our anniversary while we're there.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Well, jtown, in the name of research, I stalked my DD's Fb friends and from there went to the pages of every "friend of" a Prince and Flynn to see if anyone was a friend of Luke.
> 
> If you asked this question last year, I remember saying Luke's friend was in Paris... but he isn't the "friend" you are looking for but he is back from Paris. The Luke in your photo does resemble a friend of a Dream Along Prince. I can ask my DD when I get to FL... arriving there on Sunday and will get back to you.


I think he looks an awful like a friend of Prince Phillip from Dream Along with Mickey


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

DD is 15 so she'll fit right in with the 14 year old DDs - FYI she can / will talk anyone's ear off about Star Wars (also Avatar, the Hobbit/ LOTR, Pokémon, Disney in general etc).


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Does anyone (@Itinkso, I'm looking at you!) know the "friend" of this Luke?  This is the guy my daughter was completely enamored with in 2013.  I have the most adorable pictures of her with him...he was really great at playing the character.  I'm so hoping he's back this year...





Itinkso said:


> Well, jtown, in the name of research, I stalked my DD's Fb friends and from there went to the pages of every "friend of" a Prince and Flynn to see if anyone was a friend of Luke.
> 
> If you asked this question last year, I remember saying Luke's friend was in Paris... but he isn't the "friend" you are looking for but he is back from Paris. The Luke in your photo does resemble a friend of a Dream Along Prince. I can ask my DD when I get to FL... arriving there on Sunday and will get back to you.


Prince Phillip


----------



## slaveone

soniam said:


> Do any of the characters say "Ask Lucas", if you ask plot questions like that


Nah they are great about not breaking character.
I agree I think the friend of Luke is also a friend of Philip.


----------



## delmar411

rpcvpanama said:


> I am going to cancel 2 Premium FtF packages for Friday, May 15th.  We decided to stick with the VIP tour.  I plan on canceling tomorrow, left the reservation number at home.  I am not sure exactly how to coordinate but if you are interested maybe we could work something out.



Premium or deluxe? If the are deluxe I definitly want them!!


----------



## Thumper1066

Well I just managed to get three of the regular premium packages for friday June the 12th. I had been hoping to get the deluxe packages but it isn't to be so I guess. If anyone is dropping out of that day please let me know so I have a chance. I'll keep calling regardless, though. I already knew more than the person taking the reservations anyway...


----------



## DisHeels

Last year's "A Conversation with Mark Hamill" did JAT ask different questions each day?  Anyone attend multiple days and found it worthwhile?  Thinking about Frank Oz and should I try to attend more than just the Friday show.  Btw we are taking our DD8 and am hoping he does a few Muppets impressions.


----------



## yulilin3

DisHeels said:


> Last year's "A Conversation with Mark Hamill" did JAT ask different questions each day?  Anyone attend multiple days and found it worthwhile?  Thinking about Frank Oz and should I try to attend more than just the Friday show.  Btw we are taking our DD8 and am hoping he does a few Muppets impressions.


I went Saturday and Sunday and while some of the questions were the same, Mark Hamill was a great storyteller, I could've listened him for another hour. It was definitely worth going both days. I guess with Frank Oz it depends on how talkative he is, I bet he has tons of stories


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Been playing with decorating magic bands.  Gotta kill a lot of time until weekend V.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> @Itinkso posted this on the roll call thread. We are all wearing I'm Celebrating buttons and writing our Garrisons names according to weekend:
> *The SWW Garrisons have been named!*
> 
> *SWW I: Guinea Pig DISers
> SWW II: DISers Strike Back
> SWW III: Revenge of the DISers
> SWW IV: Phantom DISers
> SWW V: DISers Take Oz
> 
> Please stop by the "I'm Celebrating" Button Cart located at the front of the park(s) and pick up your FREE button. The CM located there will have a Sharpie for you to proudly add in your DISer Garrison!*



You guys are killing me. I went offline to make some LGMHs and you invent themes for the weekends! I can't keep up. 

Ok, I'm posting the LGMHs that I made. My computer time is up for the day (stupid concussion!) but I'll try to make new ones with the above names in the next few days.


----------



## mom2febgirls

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> DD is 15 so she'll fit right in with the 14 year old DDs - FYI she can / will talk anyone's ear off about Star Wars (also Avatar, the Hobbit/ LOTR, Pokémon, Disney in general etc).



I also have a 14 year old DD.  Her obsession is Pokemon. It'd take the sting off the super early arrival if she found a group of like mindeds to talk to


----------



## OZMom

Tltorrez said:


> You guys are killing me. I went offline to make some LGMHs and you invent themes for the weekends! I can't keep up.
> 
> Ok, I'm posting the LGMHs that I made. My computer time is up for the day (stupid concussion!) but I'll try to make new ones with the above names in the next few days.



What is an LGMH?


----------



## Tltorrez

Ok, I'm no DISigner but here are the LGMHs that I made. Most of them have room at the bottom to add your DIS name.

I plan to print some out on cardstock or photo paper and glue them back to back. Then I usually laminate them and put them on a key ring or jump ring.

There are three different PDF sheets. I'm posting JPG images here so you can see what they look like but to print them you'll want to download the PDF file from Google Drive.


Download Sheet 1: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQ0dKS2RyYzVRQTA/view?usp=sharing





Download Sheet 2: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQVJXSkl5NzZKYkU/view?usp=sharing





Download Sheet 3: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SM2ZBNkJ0OFZDWkE/view?usp=sharing

Let me know if there are any issues.

EDIT - Any ideas why the pics aren't working? I haven't had issues with them before but it's been a while since I posted pics.


----------



## Tltorrez

OZMom said:


> What is an LGMH?



Lime Green Mickey Head - the unofficial symbol of the DISboards. Used to identify other DISers in the parks.


----------



## pixeydust

If anyone is considering canceling deluxe premium FtF for 2 on weekend 1 please pm - I have called every 30 min since Monday morning (heavy sigh)!


----------



## coluk003

ok for the life of me i cant find these threads, Where are these cancellationthreads everyone is talking about


----------



## OZMom

Tltorrez said:


> Lime Green Mickey Head - the unofficial symbol of the DISboards. Used to identify other DISers in the parks.



Ahhhh, OK. Sorry, I'm relatively new to the boards, I've been here under a year, so I have never seen anything about the Mickey heads before. Thanks!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

mom2febgirls said:


> I also have a 14 year old DD.  Her obsession is Pokemon. It'd take the sting off the super early arrival if she found a group of like mindeds to talk to


look for us on the first Friday  - we're usually there super early and up near the turnstiles (last year we were right at the front) - we tend to aim for the turnstiles that are fairly far to the right although if they have an Ahsoka Tano banner up again we'll probably be next to it (DD is a big fan).  You can see her picture (and the same outfit she'll be wearing this year) a few pages back - picture with DD, Luke, Leia, and the droids


----------



## going2disney

rpcvpanama said:


> I am going to cancel 2 Premium FtF packages for Friday, May 15th.  We decided to stick with the VIP tour.  I plan on canceling tomorrow, left the reservation number at home.  I am not sure exactly how to coordinate but if you are interested maybe we could work something out.


Interested if still available!!


----------



## Tltorrez

Itinkso said:


> Jedi Mickey, Leia Minnie, Trooper Donald, and Darth Goofy began their rotations at 8:00 in Darth Mall.


According to easywdw they didn't start until 9am last year. These 4 are my highest priority. I wanted to try to get at least one set before the parade but I don't want to plan it if they're not going to be out until 9.


----------



## Itinkso

Tltorrez said:


> According to easywdw they didn't start until 9am last year. These 4 are my highest priority. I wanted to try to get at least one set before the parade but I don't want to plan it if they're not going to be out until 9.


Yulilin has stated in a previous post that they won't be in the Mall and will be near the event stage.

We were in the Mall last year by 8:15 in the morning and they were already meeting.


----------



## Itinkso

coluk003 said:


> ok for the life of me i cant find these threads, Where are these cancellationthreads everyone is talking about


I have them listed in the first Post of the Roll Call - look for them at the bottom of the post.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> For all weekend V people: this was the schedule last year when they had 5 shows at Premiere Theater, this years schedule should look something like this, with maybe the times being pushed back half an hour because of the parade being earlier this year. Just for planning purposes while we wait fo an official schedule and fp to open for the shows
> Behind the Force 1:30pm
> A Conversation with Mark Hamill 3pm
> Stars of the Saga 4:30pm
> A Visit to the Maul 6:15pm
> Obi Wan and Beyond 7:45pm



Kenny the Pirate is showing a full schedule. Not sure if he knows something or he's just guessing.

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/...dules-and-who-will-not-be-signing-autographs/


----------



## Delilah1310

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Been playing with decorating magic bands.  Gotta kill a lot of time until weekend V.
> View attachment 87428




LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!

@Disney Diva Mom How did you create this masterpiece?! Please share!!


----------



## DisHeels

Tltorrez said:


> Kenny the Pirate is showing a full schedule. Not sure if he knows something or he's just guessing.
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/...dules-and-who-will-not-be-signing-autographs/


I hope he's wrong about Frank Oz at 5:15pm.  I have my DTech Me at 6pm then Jedi Micky at 6:30pm.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Delilah1310 said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!
> 
> @Disney Diva Mom How did you create this masterpiece?! Please share!!




I used the free Star Wars font and my Brother Scan n Cut machine with black vinyl.  Came out pretty good.  Lots more to try out including the Star Wars logo and an R2D2 image.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> @Itinkso posted this on the roll call thread. We are all wearing I'm Celebrating buttons and writing our Garrisons names according to weekend:
> *The SWW Garrisons have been named!*
> 
> *SWW I: Guinea Pig DISers
> SWW II: DISers Strike Back
> SWW III: Revenge of the DISers
> SWW IV: Phantom DISers
> SWW V: DISers Take Oz
> 
> Please stop by the "I'm Celebrating" Button Cart located at the front of the park(s) and pick up your FREE button. The CM located there will have a Sharpie for you to proudly add in your DISer Garrison!*



Thanks for reposting and @Itinkso for telling us where to get these buttons. I would have had no idea lol.



Disney Diva Mom said:


> Been playing with decorating magic bands.  Gotta kill a lot of time until weekend V.
> View attachment 87428



Love it! Did you free hand that with nail polish, acrylic...maybe nail polish pen? Now I am just thinking out loud about how I might do it. I don't trust my free hand. Maybe a stencil though. I do have the font on the computer.



OZMom said:


> Ahhhh, OK. Sorry, I'm relatively new to the boards, I've been here under a year, so I have never seen anything about the Mickey heads before. Thanks!!



Me too. I was about to ask but was catching up and saw you asked first.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

HCinKC said:


> Thanks for reposting and @Itinkso for telling us where to get these buttons. I would have had no idea lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! Did you free hand that with nail polish, acrylic...maybe nail polish pen? Now I am just thinking out loud about how I might do it. I don't trust my free hand. Maybe a stencil though. I do have the font on the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I was about to ask but was catching up and saw you asked first.




I used a cutting machine and vinyl, but I've done similar with a stencil and an exacto knife.   I didn't seal it yet.  The vinyl is supposed to be permanent, but I'm going to test it out. Put it in a cup of water to see if it will last in the pool.  I didn't have much luck with nail polish in the past, so I'll have to see how everyone else did it.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Itinkso said:


> Well, jtown, in the name of research, I stalked my DD's Fb friends and from there went to the pages of every "friend of" a Prince and Flynn to see if anyone was a friend of Luke.
> 
> If you asked this question last year, I remember saying Luke's friend was in Paris... but he isn't the "friend" you are looking for but he is back from Paris. The Luke in your photo does resemble a friend of a Dream Along Prince. I can ask my DD when I get to FL... arriving there on Sunday and will get back to you.



I thought we had a conversation about a friend of Luke last year, but I didn't want to seem like a crazy stalker about him (like i need to worry about that with this group!  LOL) and I wasn't sure if you remembered.  I also think I didn't have a picture of him to refer to.  It's a bummer he's not the French guy, but if you find out if he's going to be friends with Luke again, let me know!


----------



## HCinKC

Disney Diva Mom said:


> I used a cutting machine and vinyl, but I've done similar with a stencil and an exacto knife.   I didn't seal it yet.  The vinyl is supposed to be permanent, but I'm going to test it out. Put it in a cup of water to see if it will last in the pool.  I didn't have much luck with nail polish in the past, so I'll have to see how everyone else did it.


Oh good idea to test in a cup of water. I know we will be swimming, so I'll have to do that, too.

I have been wondering about the nail polish. It is hard to believe it works, but so many people say it does. Same goes for temporary tattoos. Following in true SWW1 fashion, the poor baby will be a different kind of guinea pig...his MagicBand will be my practice. Haha! Whatever I end up doing, I will have to copy your test!


----------



## msmama

Thought this was interesting on Kenny the pirate site:  

"they should offer another fun closing show this year as well, after cancelling it last year."

Sounds like he thinks they'll bring back hyperspace hoopla?


----------



## BobaFettFan

My wife found STAR WARS: Rebels tattoos at party city.  Don't care for the cartoon, but the empire symbol and tie fighters will 100% grace my magic band.


----------



## mmafan

Tltorrez said:


> Ok, I'm no DISigner but here are the LGMHs that I made. Most of them have room at the bottom to add your DIS name.
> 
> I plan to print some out on cardstock or photo paper and glue them back to back. Then I usually laminate them and put them on a key ring or jump ring.
> 
> There are three different PDF sheets. I'm posting JPG images here so you can see what they look like but to print them you'll want to download the PDF file from Google Drive.
> 
> 
> Download Sheet 1: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQ0dKS2RyYzVRQTA/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download Sheet 2: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQVJXSkl5NzZKYkU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download Sheet 3: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SM2ZBNkJ0OFZDWkE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Let me know if there are any issues.
> 
> EDIT - Any ideas why the pics aren't working? I haven't had issues with them before but it's been a while since I posted pics.


lol at the guine pigs....because that's us........


----------



## BobaFettFan

Tltorrez said:


> Ok, I'm no DISigner but here are the LGMHs that I made.



Awesome designs! Could you put together a bobafett/disney badge???


----------



## Tltorrez

HCinKC said:


> Ahhhh, OK. Sorry, I'm relatively new to the boards, I've been here under a year, so I have never seen anything about the Mickey heads before. Thanks!!
> 
> Me too. I was about to ask but was catching up and saw you asked first.



The Lime Green Mickey Heads used to be a lot more popular when Home Depot carried the Disney paint chips in actual Mickey Head shapes. DISers used to clean out their entire stock of Alien Green paint chips. After they stopped carrying them, the trend died down some. But a lot of us still carry them. And when we have a thread like this with a strong community we often make custom ones.

I just like to do creative stuff to pass the time while waiting for a trip. You can see some of the elaborate pixie dust I've done for my family in the link in my sig. But since my family isn't going with me this time, I'll just have to vent my creative excesses here. ;-)

Tomorrow I'll tweak the guinea pig and make some new ones for the weekly themes.


----------



## HCinKC

Tltorrez said:


> The Lime Green Mickey Heads used to be a lot more popular when Home Depot carried the Disney paint chips in actual Mickey Head shapes. DISers used to clean out their entire stock of Alien Green paint chips. After they stopped carrying them, the trend died down some. But a lot of us still carry them. And when we have a thread like this with a strong community we often make custom ones.
> 
> I just like to do creative stuff to pass the time while waiting for a trip. You can see some of the elaborate pixie dust I've done for my family in the link in my sig. But since my family isn't going with me this time, I'll just have to vent my creative excesses here. ;-)
> 
> Tomorrow I'll tweak the guinea pig and make some new ones for the weekly themes.


Oh neat! I remember those paint chips. I didn't know they stopped carrying them. Too bad the ease is gone. It sounds like a neat tradition! I love your character ones. They are so fun!


----------



## Tltorrez

BobaFettFan said:


> Awesome designs! Could you put together a bobafett/disney badge???



I'll try. The hardest part is finding a good image.


----------



## lovethattink

BobaFettFan said:


> My wife found STAR WARS: Rebels tattoos at party city.  Don't care for the cartoon, but the empire symbol and tie fighters will 100% grace my magic band.



The Easter Bunny dropped of those tattoos in ds' basket. They did not stay on him very well. Please let me know how it works out on your mb. And if you put clear polish over it? Brand?  Dh put Chopper on his mb. Hoping he has better luck than ds did on his arm.


----------



## rpcvpanama

delmar411 said:


> Premium or deluxe? If the are deluxe I definitly want them!!



Sorry for the confusion.  They are the Deluxe package, the $99 one.


----------



## OZMom

lovethattink said:


> The Easter Bunny dropped of those tattoos in ds' basket. They did not stay on him very well. Please let me know how it works out on your mb. And if you put clear polish over it? Brand?  Dh put Chopper on his mb. Hoping he has better luck than ds did on his arm.



I did a homemade tattoo with a nail polish topcoat on DS4's band in November and it held up well. I don't paint my nails at all, so it hurt to spend $10 on a clear nail polish, but it worked well!


----------



## OZMom

His is the blue one. It's not a great picture, but if you put white paint under the tattoo it shows up better. I used Sharpie paint pens for the clouds


----------



## lovingeire

Tltorrez said:


> Ok, I'm no DISigner but here are the LGMHs that I made. Most of them have room at the bottom to add your DIS name.
> 
> I plan to print some out on cardstock or photo paper and glue them back to back. Then I usually laminate them and put them on a key ring or jump ring.
> 
> There are three different PDF sheets. I'm posting JPG images here so you can see what they look like but to print them you'll want to download the PDF file from Google Drive.
> 
> 
> Download Sheet 1: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQ0dKS2RyYzVRQTA/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download Sheet 2: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQVJXSkl5NzZKYkU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download Sheet 3: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SM2ZBNkJ0OFZDWkE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Let me know if there are any issues.
> 
> EDIT - Any ideas why the pics aren't working? I haven't had issues with them before but it's been a while since I posted pics.



Super cute!  Love them!


----------



## FAMof5Cruisers

Looking for some help.  Where is Darth Mall going to be located.  I've heard it's where the old Blacklot Tours used to be, but I have no idea where that was.  Can anyone tell me, on the current map, where this will be?


----------



## delmar411

rpcvpanama said:


> Sorry for the confusion.  They are the Deluxe package, the $99 one.



Oh you would be my hero!!! I will message you to coordinate!


----------



## delmar411

FAMof5Cruisers said:


> Looking for some help.  Where is Darth Mall going to be located.  I've heard it's where the old Blacklot Tours used to be, but I have no idea where that was.  Can anyone tell me, on the current map, where this will be?



To the right of lights motor action if you are facing that attraction. See the person walking the dog symbol? Right there, is what looks like a racetrack loop, the buildings there is the general location.


----------



## coluk003

delmar411 said:


> To the right of lights motor action if you are facing that attraction. See the person walking the dog symbol? Right there, is what looks like a racetrack loop, the buildings there is the general location.



Oh that helps a lot, though im not the OP i appreciate  it


----------



## lovingeire

Randomly got a dining buddy notification for  an 8:15 Galactic breakfast so I grabbed it!  Just when I thought my day was planned and had come to terms with not doing it. I think this will fit perfectly in our plans though!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I think I have our schedule worked out.  We'll be striking back, the 2nd weekend.

Friday:   24 Hour MK party

Saturday:  sleep in until around 1, then FP+ for ST and Stars of the Saga.  Then maybe we'll see if we can get into the Mall or see some characters.  Then we have a TOT FP+ and a Jedi Mickey and Friends dinner at 8:35.  I assume we'll probably miss the fireworks which is ok since being some of the final groups in the restaurant gets some great interactions.  Hopefully we can see Fantasmic after our dinner.

Sunday:  hardcore character day.  I'm debating doing Chewie and ewoks after the parade so hopefully I can get pics with the ewoks.  We have FP+ for ST, TOT and Warwick's show.  We'll also try to see the parade, the Rebels show and JAT's show if we don't squeeze it in the day before.  We met all the characters last year except ewoks, but we are hopefuly ezra sabine and chopper will be available for meets this year.


----------



## Ninja Mom

msmama said:


> Thought this was interesting on Kenny the pirate site:
> 
> "they should offer another fun closing show this year as well, after cancelling it last year."
> 
> Sounds like he thinks they'll bring back hyperspace hoopla?



Where did you see this on his site? I looked and looked!
I'm having a heart attack right now if they really did bring back Hoopla! I don't think it will be "Hoopla-esque" but a fun show like Hoopla is sorely missed. One more thing... they better bring Snig and Oopla out of Carbon freeze if they know what's good for them!

~NM


----------



## Dugette

It's a late one, but I'm seeing a Jedi Mickey's available on 5/24 at 8:40pm for a party of 3 - I'm guessing 4 would work too. (I snagged a 7:55pm that night, but still stalking for an earlier one).


----------



## mamadragona

So are the pins for HS only or do we wear it regardless of what park, what day, during SWW.  Sadly, my itenary currently has me as HS only 1 day of my 5 park days.  But I would still rock the Guinea Pig wherever I am...


----------



## coluk003

Ninja Mom said:


> Where did you see this on his site? I looked and looked!
> I'm having a heart attack right now if they really did bring back Hoopla! I don't think it will be "Hoopla-esque" but a fun show like Hoopla is sorely missed. One more thing... they better bring Snig and Oopla out of Carbon freeze if they know what's good for them!
> 
> ~NM




Dont get my hopes up you two lol. Ive never seen it except on Youtube and wish it would come back in some way. Last years was just well, lame lol


----------



## AThrillingChase

Currently watching R2D2 on @ midnight on comedy central!

Edit - lol sorry whoever shares the same username as the show


----------



## klsurfer76

yulilin3 said:


> Ok. First things first
> Be at the park no later than 7:00am to get signed up for JTA. When you enter stay on the left side of Hollywood Blvd and you'll see CM with signs that indicate JTA sign up. As soon as the stormtroopers let us into the park fast walk to Indiana Jones that's where sign ups are for JTA during SWW. If you have a stroller ditch the stroller cause they are not allowed in the sign up areas.
> After you can go and sign up for PMC, this is done at ABC Sound Studios and even though is not as popular as JTA it fills up. Then go straight to ST, line will be around 10 to 15 minutes.
> By that time you should be close to your TSMM fp, use it and after you can start looking for a spot for the parade.
> The parade is very very popular and has a short route so getting s good, curbside, shady spot requires to hold a spot for at least 1 hour and a half before the parade.
> I would keep the fp as you have them. Even though Muppets tends to have a short line during SWW it can go all they way up to 45min.
> If you are doing GMR without fp I would try and fit it in in the morning, GMR has been consistently getting crowds all afternoon and early evening and it closes early on SWW due to fireworks fall out (8:15pm)Same with TSMM it closes early as well (8:30pm)





yulilin3 said:


> Ok. First things first
> Be at the park no later than 7:00am to get signed up for JTA. When you enter stay on the left side of Hollywood Blvd and you'll see CM with signs that indicate JTA sign up. As soon as the stormtroopers let us into the park fast walk to Indiana Jones that's where sign ups are for JTA during SWW. If you have a stroller ditch the stroller cause they are not allowed in the sign up areas.
> After you can go and sign up for PMC, this is done at ABC Sound Studios and even though is not as popular as JTA it fills up. Then go straight to ST, line will be around 10 to 15 minutes.
> By that time you should be close to your TSMM fp, use it and after you can start looking for a spot for the parade.
> The parade is very very popular and has a short route so getting s good, curbside, shady spot requires to hold a spot for at least 1 hour and a half before the parade.
> I would keep the fp as you have them. Even though Muppets tends to have a short line during SWW it can go all they way up to 45min.
> If you are doing GMR without fp I would try and fit it in in the morning, GMR has been consistently getting crowds all afternoon and early evening and it closes early on SWW due to fireworks fall out (8:15pm)Same with TSMM it closes early as well (8:30pm)



Thank you so much for all the tips. Its great to have confirmation of everything I've been wondering about. I'll definitley be able to apply all this to my touring plan.


----------



## klsurfer76

jtowntoflorida said:


> FWIW, I wouldn't count on any 4th FP+s being available during SWW.  There were none to be had for any rides on our trip in December, and the crowds were moderate, nothing like what we'll see during SWW.  I wouldn't change up my times just to try for the possibility of a 4th.  The fact is that if there are any 4th FP+s available during a SWW, then they're going to be for attractions that you're not going to need a FP+ for anyway because if there's availability, it means no/short lines for the attractions.  That's the pits of FP+ during higher crowd times, unfortunately.
> 
> You'll definitely want to keep a FP+ for Star Tours even if you ride it in the morning.  I'm not sure if you're aware, but the ride is different each time you ride it...you can actually see 50+ different combinations of scenes.  So if you re-ride it, it's really like being on a totally new, different ride.



Thank you for your great reply. I think you're right about not changing any of the fp+ time I have. And, yes, now we might as well take advantage to ride Star Tours for the second time that day with the FP.


----------



## lovethattink

Ninja Mom said:


> Where did you see this on his site? I looked and looked!
> I'm having a heart attack right now if they really did bring back Hoopla! I don't think it will be "Hoopla-esque" but a fun show like Hoopla is sorely missed. One more thing... they better bring Snig and Oopla out of Carbon freeze if they know what's good for them!
> 
> ~NM



Occasionally,  Oopla has a friend royal historian of Arendelle. We've seen her twice.  Excellent improv and delivery!


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Kenny the Pirate is showing a full schedule. Not sure if he knows something or he's just guessing.
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/...dules-and-who-will-not-be-signing-autographs/


He's not taking into consideration that Ray Park will probably do his Visit the Maul. I don't think this will be the schedule for weekend 5


----------



## yulilin3

Even though I would love for Hoopla to come back I'm almost 100% sure it's not. The only thing announced before the fireworks is Summon the Force which is the same show they did last year.
The only characters they auditioned for this year was Vader and Ewoks. If hoopla was coming back they would've auditioned for more characters with ability to dance. I would LOVE be wrong on this though


----------



## yulilin3

5 weeks!!


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

yulilin3 said:


> 5 weeks!!


 its getting sooo close!!


----------



## delmar411

lovethattink said:


> Occasionally,  Oopla has a friend royal historian of Arendelle. We've seen her twice.  Excellent improv and delivery!



Yep. They sent Snig and OopLa to Arendelle. I about fell over the first time I went to the sing a long!


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Not SWW related, but definitely Star Wars. My youngest son started climbing out of his crib so we bought bunk beds for my 2 boys and are redoing their room Star Wars themed. I found this pin on Pinterest on how to create a knock off Death Star that retails on pottery barn for $300 plus tax...we made ours for $30! More SWW money for us!!! 41 days


----------



## yulilin3

My absolute favorite picture of Snig. SWW 2010


----------



## MooksterL1

We weren't planning to go to SWW this year, but now can make it on the last weekend.  So, of course, all the Galactic Breakfast ressies are booked.  Anyone think some will open up?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

you can check the cancellation thread on the restaurant board for June, or you can pay $8 to the dining buddy.


----------



## Arich01

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Not SWW related, but definitely Star Wars. My youngest son started climbing out of his crib so we bought bunk beds for my 2 boys and are redoing their room Star Wars themed. I found this pin on Pinterest on how to create a knock off Death Star that retails on pottery barn for $300 plus tax...we made ours for $30! More SWW money for us!!! 41 days View attachment 87483



Wow that's amazing! Great job! I'm in the middle of redoing my son's room too- he would love this!!


----------



## yulilin3

MooksterL1 said:


> We weren't planning to go to SWW this year, but now can make it on the last weekend.  So, of course, all the Galactic Breakfast ressies are booked.  Anyone think some will open up?


keep checking. Some people cancel closer to their arrival date as well.


----------



## MooksterL1

MakiraMarlena said:


> you can check the cancellation thread on the restaurant board for June, or you can pay $8 to the dining buddy.


What is the dining buddy?


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> keep checking. Some people cancel closer to their arrival date as well.


Thanks!!  I am obsessively checking.  Boba Fett is very popular with my boys.


----------



## Cluelyss

MooksterL1 said:


> What is the dining buddy?


It's a service that will check for ADR openings for you, and alert you if one becomes available.


----------



## Dugette

How long would you guys estimate the Jedi Mickey dinner would take? We have a 2-year-old character-lover, if that matters. Hoping to do it on the night we have a Fantasmic package (from our MM lunch), currently stuck with a 7:55 reservation, which I'm sure is too late for 9:00 Fantasmic. Still stalking for an earlier one and trying to determine the latest do-able time. Maybe 7-ish?


----------



## Itinkso

Dugette said:


> How long would you guys estimate the Jedi Mickey dinner would take? We have a 2-year-old character-lover, if that matters. Hoping to do it on the night we have a Fantasmic package (from our MM lunch), currently stuck with a 7:55 reservation, which I'm sure is too late for 9:00 Fantasmic. Still stalking for an earlier one and trying to determine the latest do-able time. Maybe 7-ish?


If you were seated on time, plan on 45 minutes to an hour. The breakfast and lunch characters rotate through and do a routine in 45 minutes. The H&V Jedi characters take a little more time because last year there were paper roll-up Lightsabers at the tables that guests wanted signed.


----------



## yulilin3

Dugette said:


> How long would you guys estimate the Jedi Mickey dinner would take? We have a 2-year-old character-lover, if that matters. Hoping to do it on the night we have a Fantasmic package (from our MM lunch), currently stuck with a 7:55 reservation, which I'm sure is too late for 9:00 Fantasmic. Still stalking for an earlier one and trying to determine the latest do-able time. Maybe 7-ish?


It's usually an hour by the time all the characters come around. If you can't find anything earlier try checking in earlier for your ADR


----------



## MakiraMarlena

yep the Dining Buddy is a service (unafilliated with Disney) that will do the searching for you for a price. They can't book reservations for you, so they send you an alert (I think by either text or email) when they see an opening and you have to book the reservation yourself.


----------



## HCinKC

lovethattink said:


> The Easter Bunny dropped of those tattoos in ds' basket. They did not stay on him very well. Please let me know how it works out on your mb. And if you put clear polish over it? Brand?  Dh put Chopper on his mb. Hoping he has better luck than ds did on his arm.



I have these tattoos, too. I will be trying them out once we get our bands. They should ship next week, Monday I think. I'll be sure to post any winners or losers lol.



OZMom said:


> His is the blue one. It's not a great picture, but if you put white paint under the tattoo it shows up better. I used Sharpie paint pens for the clouds



I just saw those Sharpie Paint Pens a couple of weeks ago. Did they bleed when you did nail polish on top?



Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Not SWW related, but definitely Star Wars. My youngest son started climbing out of his crib so we bought bunk beds for my 2 boys and are redoing their room Star Wars themed. I found this pin on Pinterest on how to create a knock off Death Star that retails on pottery barn for $300 plus tax...we made ours for $30! More SWW money for us!!! 41 days View attachment 87483



 Can you share the link? That is glorious!


----------



## MooksterL1

Thanks for the Dining Buddy tip!!  I just signed up. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MooksterL1

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Not SWW related, but definitely Star Wars. My youngest son started climbing out of his crib so we bought bunk beds for my 2 boys and are redoing their room Star Wars themed. I found this pin on Pinterest on how to create a knock off Death Star that retails on pottery barn for $300 plus tax...we made ours for $30! More SWW money for us!!! 41 days View attachment 87483


Well, this is amazing!!


----------



## Skywise

MooksterL1 said:


> Thanks for the Dining Buddy tip!!  I just signed up. Fingers crossed!



I'm using a similar service - If they notify you via text, keep your phone by you AT ALL TIMES.    (I once got a text ford an opening for Ohana, and missed it, at 3am!

I think I've got all my dining plans settled except for lunch at Beaches and Cream on Sunday 6/7 - I've currently got ADRs for 11:10am but I'd like to have a nice breakfast at Kona Cafe and that's not enough time to digest food for 11:10am...


----------



## msmama

Ninja Mom said:


> Where did you see this on his site? I looked and looked!
> I'm having a heart attack right now if they really did bring back Hoopla! I don't think it will be "Hoopla-esque" but a fun show like Hoopla is sorely missed. One more thing... they better bring Snig and Oopla out of Carbon freeze if they know what's good for them!
> 
> ~NM


http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/...dules-and-who-will-not-be-signing-autographs/

It's the last sentence before his schedule.  

So - Why do they only need "Friends" of Vader and the Ewoks?  What do those guys have that others don't?  Also, do folks get lots of overtime doing their regular gigs in addition to SW related stuff or are characters underrepresented at other parks?  I'm fascinated by the planning that must go into SWW.  And while I am a weekend 1 guinea pig this year, I think the problems I've heard of in years past are relatively minor compared to the scope of the event.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/...dules-and-who-will-not-be-signing-autographs/
> 
> It's the last sentence before his schedule.
> 
> So - Why do they only need "Friends" of Vader and the Ewoks?  What do those guys have that others don't?  Also, do folks get lots of overtime doing their regular gigs in addition to SW related stuff or are characters underrepresented at other parks?  I'm fascinated by the planning that must go into SWW.  And while I am a weekend 1 guinea pig this year, I think the problems I've heard of in years past are relatively minor compared to the scope of the event.


It does take a lot of planning. They start about 9 months before the weekends start.
Vader and Ewok are special because of height requirements I believe. I know @Itinkso  can give us a better answer on this
Since it's only on weekends I guess friends can cover their other spots. (psst there's more than one friend per face character)
Disney auditions face characters all year long.
I think that all other characters are easier since they are more the "normal size" and makeup and costume help a lot


----------



## mmafan

anyone have a 9am sci-fi breakfast for the 15 that they are canceling because you got the FTF or VIP............let me know please


----------



## mamadragona

Apparently one of my sister's friends is a photographer and just shot a Star Wars wedding *drool*

https://www.facebook.com/donyafaith/posts/917805934906168


----------



## delmar411

A HUGE thank you to @rpcvpanama for coordinating the release of their FTF DPP so I could pick it up!! So excited to be able to do this with DH!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Dugette said:


> How long would you guys estimate the Jedi Mickey dinner would take? We have a 2-year-old character-lover, if that matters. Hoping to do it on the night we have a Fantasmic package (from our MM lunch), currently stuck with a 7:55 reservation, which I'm sure is too late for 9:00 Fantasmic. Still stalking for an earlier one and trying to determine the latest do-able time. Maybe 7-ish?


also remember you can help yourself get out a bit earlier by asking the wait staff for your check when they are taking your drink order.  Pay them (cash or dining credit or whatever) ASAP so when the last character is done you can just get up and leave (no waiting around for the check etc)


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> Apparently one of my sister's friends is a photographer and just shot a Star Wars wedding *drool*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/donyafaith/posts/917805934906168


Those are beautiful pictures


----------



## JenStemp

Our boys (2 & 6) are HUGE star Wars fans and we are taking them this year for SWW and going on nJune 14th (its the best day for us with the rest of our schedule. Our 6yo really wants to do Jedi Training Academy, do Rockin Roller Coaster, and meet Anakin Skywalker (His 3 choices for the day). We did FtF pkg and will do Sot show fo rour one show. Our plan is to get there EARLY like 7 or a little before, get our oldest signed up for JTA and then book it over for Rockin Roller coaster with rider swap and then we have a fast pass for ToT from 9:20 to 10:20 and then do the FtT sign in and parade, and plan to take it easy the rest of the day and go with the flow. Is the morning we are planning sound feasible? Our tier one FP+ went for Toy Story because our 2yo can ride it and not Rockin Roller coaster.


----------



## wdwalice

BobaFettFan said:


> My wife found STAR WARS: Rebels tattoos at party city.  Don't care for the cartoon, but the empire symbol and tie fighters will 100% grace my magic band.



Thanks! This is an awesome idea!  Have to keep an eye out for SW tattoos.


----------



## Barbara C

I will be cancelling an ADR for 3pp on Saturday 5/30 at 9:25am for the Star Wars Galactic Breakfast if anyone would like to coordinate.

Cheers!


----------



## MooksterL1

Skywise said:


> I'm using a similar service - If they notify you via text, keep your phone by you AT ALL TIMES.    (I once got a text ford an opening for Ohana, and missed it, at 3am!
> 
> I think I've got all my dining plans settled except for lunch at Beaches and Cream on Sunday 6/7 - I've currently got ADRs for 11:10am but I'd like to have a nice breakfast at Kona Cafe and that's not enough time to digest food for 11:10am...


Ha Ha!  I was up at 4 am when the BOG lunch ADRs were released! 

Good luck with the Beaches and Cream!


----------



## yulilin3

JenStemp said:


> Our boys (2 & 6) are HUGE star Wars fans and we are taking them this year for SWW and going on nJune 14th (its the best day for us with the rest of our schedule. Our 6yo really wants to do Jedi Training Academy, do Rockin Roller Coaster, and meet Anakin Skywalker (His 3 choices for the day). We did FtF pkg and will do Sot show fo rour one show. Our plan is to get there EARLY like 7 or a little before, get our oldest signed up for JTA and then book it over for Rockin Roller coaster with rider swap and then we have a fast pass for ToT from 9:20 to 10:20 and then do the FtT sign in and parade, and plan to take it easy the rest of the day and go with the flow. Is the morning we are planning sound feasible? Our tier one FP+ went for Toy Story because our 2yo can ride it and not Rockin Roller coaster.


Sounds good. Try and be there by 7am at the latest. Stay on the left side of Hollywood Blvd, as close to Vine St. as possible so when you go sign up you can be one of the first people there.
RnRC should have about a 15 min. wait by the time you get to it. so that way you'll be able to ride ToT at 9:20am and then go check in for FtF


----------



## aggiejnny

Looking for Feel the Force Deluxe Premium package (2 spots, May 15, 16, 17, or 22) if anybody is canceling


----------



## JenStemp

yulilin3 said:


> Sounds good. Try and be there by 7am at the latest. Stay on the left side of Hollywood Blvd, as close to Vine St. as possible so when you go sign up you can be one of the first people there.
> RnRC should have about a 15 min. wait by the time you get to it. so that way you'll be able to ride ToT at 9:20am and then go check in for FtF


Great TY! We are staying at Saratoga Springs this year and will be driving over to HS so being there by 7am shouldn't be a problem. My husband is active duty Army and 5am wake up call is a regular thing in our house! Does Anakin Skywalker have a meet and greet? If so what is the typical line/demand to meet him?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I searched Pinterest and found a pin linked to this blog for the Death Star art:
http://www.320sycamoreblog.com/2013/10/pottery-barn-star-wars-art-knockoff.html


----------



## yulilin3

JenStemp said:


> Great TY! We are staying at Saratoga Springs this year and will be driving over to HS so being there by 7am shouldn't be a problem. My husband is active duty Army and 5am wake up call is a regular thing in our house! Does Anakin Skywalker have a meet and greet? If so what is the typical line/demand to meet him?


He meets, rotating with the rest of the Jedi Council. So Shaak Tii, Kit Fisto and Mace Windu. The rotate about every 20 to 30 minutes. This year they are meeting on Mickey Avenue. So I'm thinking they are taking over the empty space between One Man's Dream and TSMM where the line used to form for the Legend of Captain Jack Sparrow.
Now that they will be so close to TSMM I'm afraid they will be very popular. In the past it took about 20 minutes to meet each one.


----------



## wdwalice

During SWW, are there Disney Photographers at some of the M&G's?  Trying to figure out if Memory Maker is worth it this trip.  Thanks!


----------



## JenStemp

yulilin3 said:


> He meets, rotating with the rest of the Jedi Council. So Shaak Tii, Kit Fisto and Mace Windu. The rotate about every 20 to 30 minutes. This year they are meeting on Mickey Avenue. So I'm thinking they are taking over the empty space between One Man's Dream and TSMM where the line used to form for the Legend of Captain Jack Sparrow.
> Now that they will be so close to TSMM I'm afraid they will be very popular. In the past it took about 20 minutes to meet each one.



20 minutes isn't so bad and very doable with my 2, let's hope it stays that way! Thanks for your help! I am very comfortable with  many aspects of the parks since we go so often but SWW is totally foreign to me as we have never been!


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> During SWW, are there Disney Photographers at some of the M&G's?  Trying to figure out if Memory Maker is worth it this trip.  Thanks!


all the characters with a dedicated line (one spot) will have a Disney Photopass Photographer. There are one or two PP roaming with the roaming characters 
No PP for the celebrity autographs


----------



## Cluelyss

wdwalice said:


> During SWW, are there Disney Photographers at some of the M&G's?  Trying to figure out if Memory Maker is worth it this trip.  Thanks!


Everyone with a scheduled M&G will have a PP photographer on hand. Not always the case with the roaming characters, though.


----------



## lovethattink

wdwalice said:


> During SWW, are there Disney Photographers at some of the M&G's?  Trying to figure out if Memory Maker is worth it this trip.  Thanks!




This is going to be our first year without a pre-purchase photo package. I'm kind of bummed. It was worth it for us in the past because we pre-purchased the Archive Disc and it was good for 45 days after the first picture, so I could get all or most of the 4/5 weeks of SWW. It's gone up in price a lot since. We had MM free with our room package for FSF. I didn't care for the downloads, I prefer a disc. Can't teach an old dog new tricks, I guess.


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> all the characters with a dedicated line (one spot) will have a Disney Photopass Photographer. There are one or two PP roaming with the roaming characters
> No PP for the celebrity autographs



Thank you!  Getting MM today.  The budget is way blown on this trip and we haven't even made it to Disney yet!!


----------



## wdwalice

Cluelyss said:


> Everyone with a scheduled M&G will have a PP photographer on hand. Not always the case with the roaming characters, though.



Thanks! Gonna have to make sure I get my Ewok shirt now.


----------



## lovethattink

Did you see the new lightsaber skirt from Her Universe for Celebration Anaheim? It's great!

ETA, the shirt, not the skirt glows in the dark.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Did you see the new lightsaber skirt from Her Universe for Celebration Anaheim? It's great and glows in the dark!


I love the new line. I'm not a skirts person at all, more of a tshirt and jeans person. But I really want that At At shirt


----------



## Ninja Mom

yulilin3 said:


> Even though I would love for Hoopla to come back I'm almost 100% sure it's not. The only thing announced before the fireworks is Summon the Force which is the same show they did last year.
> The only characters they auditioned for this year was Vader and Ewoks. If hoopla was coming back they would've auditioned for more characters with ability to dance. I would LOVE be wrong on this though



The no auditions tidbit is enough for me to know that we won't have anything better this year... UNLESS that Vader and those Ewoks can REALLY DANCE and I mean dance enough for a whole Hoopla!  

  (This is as close as I could get with the Disboard's smiles)

~NM


----------



## wdwalice

lovethattink said:


> This is going to be our first year without a pre-purchase photo package. I'm kind of bummed. It was worth it for us in the past because we pre-purchased the Archive Disc and it was good for 45 days after the first picture, so I could get all or most of the 4/5 weeks of SWW. It's gone up in price a lot since. We had MM free with our room package for FSF. I didn't care for the downloads, I prefer a disc. Can't teach an old dog new tricks, I guess.



I totally understand the disc vs digital war.  Took me a bit to get over it.  I will say that with the digital download, I was able to copy all pictures on a flash drive for each family member. This way, they could go through them on their time and modify as necessary.  The only responsibility I had was to add Disney touches like borders.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I thought the Hoopla emperor was hilarious.." Cause I got mad skilz, that's why."

Don't see them doing anything similar this year.


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> keep checking. Some people cancel closer to their arrival date as well.



I confess that I have a 6/14 sci-fi breakfast reservation that I am waiting until the week-of to cancel.  I also have a 6/10 reservation, but if our flight is cancelled (we land at midnight on the 9th), we'd miss the reservation on the 10th.  If all goes well, I'll be cancelling the 6/14 reservation on the 10th.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Thank you Everyone! It was extremely easy to do! @jtowntoflorida  posted the correct link to the directions that I followed


----------



## klsurfer76

Are there regular Disney characters (non- star wars) roaming the parks or doing meet n greets during SWWs at Hollywood Studios?


----------



## yulilin3

klsurfer76 said:


> Are there regular Disney characters (non- star wars) roaming the parks or doing meet n greets during SWWs at Hollywood Studios?


all the regular characters still meet. The only ones that have a change are the ones that meet in the central plaza (where the Hat used to be) they will meet inside the Animation Bldg.


----------



## lovingeire

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Not SWW related, but definitely Star Wars. My youngest son started climbing out of his crib so we bought bunk beds for my 2 boys and are redoing their room Star Wars themed. I found this pin on Pinterest on how to create a knock off Death Star that retails on pottery barn for $300 plus tax...we made ours for $30! More SWW money for us!!! 41 days View attachment 87483



This is awesome!  I need to search for this pin now!  (Although I was going to do super heroes since it matches his bedding better…but now I'm rethinking…)


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

frisbeego said:


> I confess that I have a 6/14 sci-fi breakfast reservation that I am waiting until the week-of to cancel.  I also have a 6/10 reservation, but if our flight is cancelled (we land at midnight on the 9th), we'd miss the reservation on the 10th.  If all goes well, I'll be cancelling the 6/14 reservation on the 10th.



I'm trying for breakfast for 6/14 for 5 of us (but I can split to either 4 or even 3).  I'll keep my eyes out for updates.


----------



## klsurfer76

klsurfer76 said:


> Are there regular Disney characters (non- star wars) roaming the parks or doing meet n greets during SWWs at Hollywood Studios?



KtP website says no character Palooza on SWW, is that probably true?


----------



## yulilin3

klsurfer76 said:


> KtP website says no character Palooza on SWW, is that probably true?


Now that they've moved it to the gates behind ToT I'm not sure if it'll happen or not.


----------



## Itinkso

msmama said:


> So - Why do they only need "Friends" of Vader and the Ewoks?  What do those guys have that others don't?  Also, do folks get lots of overtime doing their regular gigs in addition to SW related stuff or are characters underrepresented at other parks?  I'm fascinated by the planning that must go into SWW.  And while I am a weekend 1 guinea pig this year, I think the problems I've heard of in years past are relatively minor compared to the scope of the event.


I somehow knew I would get tagged to respond to your questions! 

yulilin is correct. The height-range is a determining factor for all entertainment roles, especially during SWW. This was always a Lucas production so authenticity, aside from Hoopla, was major. 

Vader, by pure Disney Magic, can be seen at SciFi, JTA, in a meet and greet for VIPs, in a regular meet and greet, and in the parade! That's why there is a need. Disney casts SWW with show/performing CMs and those who are established friends with Vader also have other roles in FoF, Fant, and BatB.

Overtime scheduling during busy periods is a way of life for all CMs. Last year during SWW, DD was working 70 hour weeks with some days being SciFi > JTA > H&V, or, SciFi > JTA > Fant, or SciFi > Dream Along. When we were in line for JAT's show, we chatted with parents of a Food Service CM who was also working 70 hour weeks.

Disney keeps everything flowing, especially shows, at all times. I would like to see their scheduling software because they know where everyone is at every moment of the day. There was a day last year where DD went from being a friend of a Jawa then prepared to step out as a friend of a Padawan when JTA management alerted her that she was needed at Dream Along. Schedulers had to know which role was down at Dream Along, which CMs knew that role, and which CM would be able to get to the Castle Stage in time for the next show. It really is amazing!


----------



## Cynister

Just wanted to say a big thank you to Yulilin3, Itinkso, & all of the other regulars on this thread who continue to provide such detailed & up to date information as soon as it happens. I lurk this board just about every day, usually reading through my lunch!  This year will be our 2nd SWW, & because of this board I was quickly able to book the VIP & character meals without hassle.

Thank you!


----------



## lovingeire

MooksterL1 said:


> We weren't planning to go to SWW this year, but now can make it on the last weekend.  So, of course, all the Galactic Breakfast ressies are booked.  Anyone think some will open up?



We used Dining Buddy for a Galactic Breakfast and I got a notification last night around 10:30 and was able to book it, by clicking the link, not through the ap, on my phone.  I had a 10:45 that conflicted with our FtF package after we were reduced to one SWW so I was looking for a better time.  I  got three notifications before I a) got a decent time or b) was able to grab one.  But now we have it at the perfect time for our schedule so it was well worth the $8 to me!  We'll be able to knock out Darth Vader and Boba Fett who are both must do's for us without long lines, which works nicely when we have an 18 month old in tow.



Itinkso said:


> I somehow knew I would get tagged to respond to your questions!
> 
> yulilin is correct. The height-range is a determining factor for all entertainment roles, especially during SWW. This was always a Lucas production so authenticity, aside from Hoopla, was major.
> 
> Vader, by pure Disney Magic, can be seen at SciFi, JTA, in a meet and greet for VIPs, in a regular meet and greet, and in the parade! That's why there is a need. Disney casts SWW with show/performing CMs and those who are established friends with Vader also have other roles in FoF, Fant, and BatB.
> 
> Overtime scheduling during busy periods is a way of life for all CMs. Last year during SWW, DD was working 70 hour weeks with some days being SciFi > JTA > H&V, or, SciFi > JTA > Fant, or SciFi > Dream Along. When we were in line for JAT's show, we chatted with parents of a Food Service CM who was also working 70 hour weeks.
> 
> Disney keeps everything flowing, especially shows, at all times. I would like to see their scheduling software because they know where everyone is at every moment of the day. There was a day last year where DD went from being a friend of a Jawa then prepared to step out as a friend of a Padawan when JTA management alerted her that she was needed at Dream Along. Schedulers had to know which role was down at Dream Along, which CMs knew that role, and which CM would be able to get to the Castle Stage in time for the next show. It really is amazing!



This is completely fascinating!  Thanks for sharing @Itinkso!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm really, very happy to help as much as I can with this event. I've always loved SW and as an AP started going to SWW around 2003 but very casually, not really interested in autographs, just enjoying the atmosphere, I had my DD in 2000 so I took it easy. The first year that I really got into it was 2007 and because I didn't really plan for it I missed the opportunity to get Kenny Baker's (R2D2) autograph, and he has never been able to come back. From there I made sure I knew as much as possible about everything SWW so I wouldn't miss a chance again.
I've been able to meet a lot of people and actually some of them have become friends.
I love hearing all of your stories about your SWW days that's why it's a treat when I can meet people face to face, maybe just for a couple of minutes and ask about their day.
I've always been proud of the fact that this thread has never become negative or sarcastic, and we all truly just want to help each other have an awesome time.
MTFBWY


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Itinkso said:


> I somehow knew I would get tagged to respond to your questions!
> 
> yulilin is correct. The height-range is a determining factor for all entertainment roles, especially during SWW. This was always a Lucas production so authenticity, aside from Hoopla, was major.
> 
> Vader, by pure Disney Magic, can be seen at SciFi, JTA, in a meet and greet for VIPs, in a regular meet and greet, and in the parade! That's why there is a need. Disney casts SWW with show/performing CMs and those who are established friends with Vader also have other roles in FoF, Fant, and BatB.
> 
> Overtime scheduling during busy periods is a way of life for all CMs. Last year during SWW, DD was working 70 hour weeks with some days being SciFi > JTA > H&V, or, SciFi > JTA > Fant, or SciFi > Dream Along. When we were in line for JAT's show, we chatted with parents of a Food Service CM who was also working 70 hour weeks.
> 
> Disney keeps everything flowing, especially shows, at all times. I would like to see their scheduling software because they know where everyone is at every moment of the day. There was a day last year where DD went from being a friend of a Jawa then prepared to step out as a friend of a Padawan when JTA management alerted her that she was needed at Dream Along. Schedulers had to know which role was down at Dream Along, which CMs knew that role, and which CM would be able to get to the Castle Stage in time for the next show. It really is amazing!



DD REALLY wants to be a friend of a Padawan when she is 18!  Not sure how hard that will be to accomplish but it is her plan!


----------



## Florida Girl

wdwalice said:


> ...The budget is way blown on this trip and we haven't even made it to Disney yet!!



Ramen noodles taste delish when I think about all the goodies to be had in 29 days


----------



## RookieLady

lovingeire said:


> We used Dining Buddy for a Galactic Breakfast and I got a notification last night around 10:30 and was able to book it, by clicking the link, not through the ap, on my phone.



Thanks so much for this tip.  I am trying to move my Galactic Breakfast back an hour because I am worried about making the parade, since they moved it up on us.  I just signed up also for BOG because my kids loved, it and I haven't been able to score one for this trip.  Just got my BOG within 1 hour of signing up, and I am crossing my fingers on my breakfast.


----------



## Dugette

For those looking for Sci Fi breakfasts, there are a couple over on the May dining cancellation thread right now.


----------



## yulilin3

Not really "news" but permits were filled yesterday for work on Darth's Mall, for sure it will go inside the old AFI gift shop. Really hoping they are expanding in the old Prop Shop , that would give it more space


----------



## lovingeire

Florida Girl said:


> Ramen noodles taste delish when I think about all the goodies to be had in 29 days



Seriously, I have been trying to be as economical as possible since we booked FtF, and now adding the Galactic breakfast back in we may be eating Ramen noodles till we leave for Disney!   I'll just dress them up…no one will notice, right?


----------



## MooksterL1

frisbeego said:


> I confess that I have a 6/14 sci-fi breakfast reservation that I am waiting until the week-of to cancel.  I also have a 6/10 reservation, but if our flight is cancelled (we land at midnight on the 9th), we'd miss the reservation on the 10th.  If all goes well, I'll be cancelling the 6/14 reservation on the 10th.


How many


lovingeire said:


> Seriously, I have been trying to be as economical as possible since we booked FtF, and now adding the Galactic breakfast back in we may be eating Ramen noodles till we leave for Disney!   I'll just dress them up…no one will notice, right?


I am toying with the idea of trying to add the Mickey Jedi dinner with Fantastmic package too.  We were just at Disney two weeks ago for spring break and will be there in the fall for MNSSHP.  Hey kids, it's Ramen noodle month!  LOL


----------



## frisbeego

MooksterL1 said:


> How many



My 6/14 reservation is for 2 @ 8:15.  I just mentioned it as an example of people cancelling reservations at the last minute.  There's still hope.


----------



## Tltorrez

Still catching up. Not sure if anyone posted this.

http://*******************.com/jedi-master-test-jedi-knowledge-now/

On a related SW note, I just noticed that our local 501st is coming to the Southern MD Blue Crabs in May. Definitely booking that game.


----------



## Tltorrez

lovethattink said:


> This is going to be our first year without a pre-purchase photo package. I'm kind of bummed. It was worth it for us in the past because we pre-purchased the Archive Disc and it was good for 45 days after the first picture, so I could get all or most of the 4/5 weeks of SWW. It's gone up in price a lot since. We had MM free with our room package for FSF. I didn't care for the downloads, I prefer a disc. Can't teach an old dog new tricks, I guess.



I'm really bummed about not having MM too. It just doesn't fit into my budget, especially at the higher price. As a scrapbooker this is usually my souvenir and we always get enough pics to make it worthwhile. Not to mention Magic Shots. I don't really care that it's downloads vs disk but I just can't justify the price this time.


----------



## lovethattink

Tltorrez said:


> I'm really bummed about not having MM too. It just doesn't fit into my budget, especially at the higher price. As a scrapbooker this is usually my souvenir and we always get enough pics to make it worthwhile. Not to mention Magic Shots. I don't really care that it's downloads vs disk but I just can't justify the price this time.



I love adding the borders.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Ahem.  There are so many of us going to SWW that it would be quite easy to set up Memory Maker shares and split the cost.  Coordinating isn't allowed on the Dis, but the roll call does offer an opportunity for people to possibly reach out to other people there at the same time using PMs or FB or whatever.  I'm already sharing with a "real life" friend who's going or I'd offer to coordinate one for the Weekend IV peeps, but I wanted to just mention the idea if anyone is so inclined.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Still catching up. Not sure if anyone posted this.
> 
> http://*******************.com/jedi-master-test-jedi-knowledge-now/
> 
> On a related SW note, I just noticed that our local 501st is coming to the Southern MD Blue Crabs in May. Definitely booking that game.


this is so fun!!


----------



## delmar411

lovethattink said:


> Did you see the new lightsaber skirt from Her Universe for Celebration Anaheim? It's great!
> 
> ETA, the shirt, not the skirt glows in the dark.



My daughter would flip for the skirt and the cupcake shirt. I want the AT AT shirt. So if the stuff is confirmed by GG attendees then I will beeline for her stuff asap because like the ewok tank last year. I bet it will disappear quick.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> My daughter would flip for the skirt and the cupcake shirt. I want the AT AT shirt. So if the stuff is confirmed by GG attendees then I will beeline for her stuff asap because like the ewok tank last year. I bet it will disappear quick.


I'm planning on getting the At At shirt on Saturday


----------



## JayLeeJay

If anyone is in need of a star wars breakfast or dinner reservation for 2 people, I have a few of them on May 15, 16, 17, 18, and 22. I thought I would give people here a chance at them before posting on the May cancellation thread. I also have a dining with an imagineer reservation for 2 on May 15 and May 18 that I won't be able to use. Let me know if interested.


----------



## lovethattink

delmar411 said:


> My daughter would flip for the skirt and the cupcake shirt. I want the AT AT shirt. So if the stuff is confirmed by GG attendees then I will beeline for her stuff asap because like the ewok tank last year. I bet it will disappear quick.



The clothing is suppose to be available online and for SWW.


----------



## delmar411

lovethattink said:


> The clothing is suppose to be available online and for SWW.


That is good to know. It was really surprising how fast everything got wiped out last year. My daughter still gets asked where she got the ewok tank. I just wish 
I had gotten a bigger size on mine since I have more chest than the tank was designed for! LOL


----------



## peterb

hello to all. this board is great for getting information. The engineer in me made me do an excel spreadhseet. i made one to coordinate our FP,meals, autographs. i thought that it maybe useful for other people as well. i am going to re-arrange it from left to right with our priorities. i tried to upload the excel file but it is not letting me do it. is there another way i can upload it.  thanks.peter


----------



## OZMom

HCinKC said:


> I have these tattoos, too. I will be trying them out once we get our bands. They should ship next week, Monday I think. I'll be sure to post any winners or losers lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw those Sharpie Paint Pens a couple of weeks ago. Did they bleed when you did nail polish on top?



You have to let them dry a overnight before you put the topcoat on and be REALLY gentle with it. The actual sharpies bleed ALOT, so skip those 



JayLeeJay said:


> If anyone is in need of a star wars breakfast or dinner reservation for 2 people, I have a few of them on May 15, 16, 17, 18, and 22. I thought I would give people here a chance at them before posting on the May cancellation thread. I also have a dining with an imagineer reservation for 2 on May 15 and May 18 that I won't be able to use. Let me know if interested.



What time is the breakfast on the 15th and the dining with an imagineer? Thank you!!


----------



## cpbrooks90

JayLeeJay said:


> If anyone is in need of a star wars breakfast or dinner reservation for 2 people, I have a few of them on May 15, 16, 17, 18, and 22. I thought I would give people here a chance at them before posting on the May cancellation thread. I also have a dining with an imagineer reservation for 2 on May 15 and May 18 that I won't be able to use. Let me know if interested.



What time are the dinners on the 15th?


----------



## Desiree_O

JayLeeJay said:


> If anyone is in need of a star wars breakfast or dinner reservation for 2 people, I have a few of them on May 15, 16, 17, 18, and 22. I thought I would give people here a chance at them before posting on the May cancellation thread. I also have a dining with an imagineer reservation for 2 on May 15 and May 18 that I won't be able to use. Let me know if interested.



If you have a breakfast on the 17th - I'm very interested. Please and thank you!


----------



## luvallprincesses

frisbeego said:


> I confess that I have a 6/14 sci-fi breakfast reservation that I am waiting until the week-of to cancel.  I also have a 6/10 reservation, but if our flight is cancelled (we land at midnight on the 9th), we'd miss the reservation on the 10th.  If all goes well, I'll be cancelling the 6/14 reservation on the 10th.


We would love to have that breakfast if you end up being able to cancel it. Will you post on this thread on the 10th or the June ADR cancellation thread?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

There is Premium package availability that I just saw for May 16th.  It worked for 2, 4 or 6 ppl.  

Noticed it thanks to getting a breakfast from JayLeeJay!!!


----------



## MaBelle2015

I'm soooo happy I found this board!!!!! Thanks to you guys I found out about the FtF package on Monday and was able to get a PP at 10:14!!! yay!!! I have so many questions but I'm trying to see if they've been answered already so that I don't ask again but it's sooo hard to catch up!!! You guys are so fast!!!! I'll start with one: Will DV take a pic with us during the Galactic Breakfast? We did the JTA in Dec '13 and were told DV does NOT take pictures....  but I"m wondering if the rule applies during the breakfast? My son really wants a pic with him! Thanks!!


----------



## Lavaluma

Tltorrez said:


> Still catching up. Not sure if anyone posted this.
> 
> http://*******************.com/jedi-master-test-jedi-knowledge-now/



My sons had a lot of fun trying this. The funniest part is no matter how much they tried to misdirect their answers, it still came up with the correct answer.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

last year you got a photo op with Vader and Boba Fett together in front of a backdrop just after entering SciFi for your reservation (before you are seated).

I believe they would also take photos separately but there wasn't a line when I was there and they may have just allowed it for the folks behind me as there wasn't anyone waiting.

The Dark Lord also has his own meet and greet during Star Wars Weekends, but he will have very long lines.


----------



## yulilin3

MaBelle2015 said:


> I'm soooo happy I found this board!!!!! Thanks to you guys I found out about the FtF package on Monday and was able to get a PP at 10:14!!! yay!!! I have so many questions but I'm trying to see if they've been answered already so that I don't ask again but it's sooo hard to catch up!!! You guys are so fast!!!! I'll start with one: Will DV take a pic with us during the Galactic Breakfast? We did the JTA in Dec '13 and were told DV does NOT take pictures....  but I"m wondering if the rule applies during the breakfast? My son really wants a pic with him! Thanks!!


Your welcome!! Darth Vader does take a picture during breakfast, you will meet him and Boba Fett before you are seated. He also has a meet and greet available during SWW by the old Backlot Tour. You could start by reading the first post of this thread. There's a lot of info there, if you come up with any otehr questions just let us know


----------



## yulilin3

Lavaluma said:


> My sons had a lot of fun trying this. The funniest part is no matter how much they tried to misdirect their answers, it still came up with the correct answer.


I just spent the last hour playing...it's very addicting


----------



## msmama

JayLeeJay said:


> If anyone is in need of a star wars breakfast or dinner reservation for 2 people, I have a few of them on May 15, 16, 17, 18, and 22. I thought I would give people here a chance at them before posting on the May cancellation thread. I also have a dining with an imagineer reservation for 2 on May 15 and May 18 that I won't be able to use. Let me know if interested.



If you have breakfast on the 22nd, I am interested!  (Sending you a PM, too).


----------



## Brandiwlf

Any idea (ballpark) how much the build your own lightsabers are? My sin just told me he wants to build a double lightsaber, the other one wants a purple one


----------



## mom2febgirls

How many pictures can we take at breakfast?  I don't want to hold up the line but I'd like separate pictures (one with DV and one with BF)?  There are 5 of us.


----------



## yulilin3

mom2febgirls said:


> How many pictures can we take at breakfast?  I don't want to hold up the line but I'd like separate pictures (one with DV and one with BF)?  There are 5 of us.


As long as you don't take too long. Sometimes the handler says you can only take one or two


----------



## OZMom

Brandiwlf said:


> Any idea (ballpark) how much the build your own lightsabers are? My sin just told me he wants to build a double lightsaber, the other one wants a purple one



If I remember correctly, in November ours were about $25 each with tax? Ours were single, I don't *think* the doubles were more, but I could be very very wrong about that so someone else will have to weigh in.


----------



## OZMom

Touring plans says May 15th will only be a level 4 crowd in HS? This can't be right with all the people going to the first day of SWW?


----------



## lovethattink

delmar411 said:


> That is good to know. It was really surprising how fast everything got wiped out last year. My daughter still gets asked where she got the ewok tank. I just wish
> I had gotten a bigger size on mine since I have more chest than the tank was designed for! LOL



It's still possible for items to run out. Hopefully, they won't though! 



OZMom said:


> Touring plans says May 15th will only be a level 4 crowd in HS? This can't be right with all the people going to the first day of SWW?



It's my understanding that would be taking about regular attractions wait times.  Not the SW stuff, except Star Tours.


----------



## cvjpirate

Brandiwlf said:


> Any idea (ballpark) how much the build your own lightsabers are? My sin just told me he wants to build a double lightsaber, the other one wants a purple one



My daughter did a double last year and I believe it was $35.00


----------



## slaveone

lovingeire said:


> Seriously, I have been trying to be as economical as possible since we booked FtF, and now adding the Galactic breakfast back in we may be eating Ramen noodles till we leave for Disney!   I'll just dress them up…no one will notice, right?


Shall I send you some excellent recipes? I actually frequently still eat ramen though I use my own seasoning when I have time.


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> Touring plans says May 15th will only be a level 4 crowd in HS? This can't be right with all the people going to the first day of SWW?


Big oversight!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

OZMom said:


> Touring plans says May 15th will only be a level 4 crowd in HS? This can't be right with all the people going to the first day of SWW?



Other people may have had different experiences, but I was there on the first day last year and didn't feel like it was too crowded at all.


----------



## mamadragona

OZMom said:


> If I remember correctly, in November ours were about $25 each with tax? Ours were single, I don't *think* the doubles were more, but I could be very very wrong about that so someone else will have to weigh in.


Wow, that is not nearly as $$ as I imagined.  Where does that occur?


----------



## MaBelle2015

yulilin3 said:


> Your welcome!! Darth Vader does take a picture during breakfast, you will meet him and Boba Fett before you are seated. He also has a meet and greet available during SWW by the old Backlot Tour. You could start by reading the first post of this thread. There's a lot of info there, if you come up with any otehr questions just let us know


Great! Do the other characters (stormtroopers, jawas) come to the tables during our meal?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mamadragona said:


> Wow, that is not nearly as $$ as I imagined.  Where does that occur?



The gift shop, Tattoine Traders, that you enter after the Star Tours ride.  You don't have to go on the ride to enter, though.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MaBelle2015 said:


> Great! Do the other characters (stormtroopers, jawas) come to the tables during our meal?



They do.  Last year we got 2 jawas and 2 stormtroopers that each group came around to us twice.  The light in the restaurant is really low, I found the best strategy was to take a pic with the movie screen at our backs, I think that helped a bit.


----------



## ADisneyQueen

Does anyone know when I'll be able to make a fastpass for the Frank Oz talk?


----------



## OZMom

mamadragona said:


> Wow, that is not nearly as $$ as I imagined.  Where does that occur?



Tattooine traders has them, we did ours at once upon a toy in downtown Disney though. They are VERY good quality for the price, we were super impressed and will be making them again this trip. I have a video of my kids "attacking" my father with them when he got to the hotel on our last trip


----------



## lovethattink

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They do.  Last year we got 2 jawas and 2 stormtroopers that each group came around to us twice.  The light in the restaurant is really low, I found the best strategy was to take a pic with the movie screen at our backs, I think that helped a bit.



That's the same thing we did.


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> Wow, that is not nearly as $$ as I imagined.  Where does that occur?


Other than Tattooine traders there will be a station inside Darth's Mall, also at downtown Disney at the Once upon a toy store


----------



## yulilin3

ADisneyQueen said:


> Does anyone know when I'll be able to make a fastpass for the Frank Oz talk?


No, sorry. For the sww shows from weekends I-IV it opened a week ago, so about 6 weeks before the first weekend.


----------



## msmama

Accidentally deleted the quotes I quoted (oops).  

The lightsabers are almost too good quality - the one my son made a few years ago is HEAVY!!  No way would he carry it around the parks all day.  

I was eying Ezra's lightsaber/blaster at Target today and it was $35!!!  My thought was, "we could build one for less than this!!!"  The Inquisitor one that my son got for his bday (also from Target) is REALLY cool though!!


----------



## lovingeire

OZMom said:


> Touring plans says May 15th will only be a level 4 crowd in HS? This can't be right with all the people going to the first day of SWW?



I was kind of surprised at the crowd levels they had for the first week in June.  I think they have it lower because they don't have summer break starting till June 27th, but I think they underestimate the crowd levels still.  Many districts still get out earlier.



slaveone said:


> Shall I send you some excellent recipes? I actually frequently still eat ramen though I use my own seasoning when I have time.



Send them my way!    I actually buy DH a box of ramen once a month and he takes it to work in case he forgets leftovers or doesn't have any more of his eating out budget left for the month…or just in case hunger strikes! 



OZMom said:


> Tattooine traders has them, we did ours at once upon a toy in downtown Disney though. They are VERY good quality for the price, we were super impressed and will be making them again this trip. I have a video of my kids "attacking" my father with them when he got to the hotel on our last trip



I've been really impressed with the quality too!  Oldest DS built his six years ago and it's still going strong!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The gift shop, Tattoine Traders, that you enter after the Star Tours ride.  You don't have to go on the ride to enter, though.



yeah I have a lot of experience with that shop - DD and DH love Star Tours - it is a ride that I can't ride.  I also have seen a lot of the Jedi Training shows!


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Accidentally deleted the quotes I quoted (oops).
> 
> The lightsabers are almost too good quality - the one my son made a few years ago is HEAVY!!  No way would he carry it around the parks all day.
> 
> I was eying Ezra's lightsaber/blaster at Target today and it was $35!!!  My thought was, "we could build one for less than this!!!"  The Inquisitor one that my son got for his bday (also from Target) is REALLY cool though!!


Ezra has the coolest lightsaber/blaster ever.


----------



## slaveone

I have a lightsaber my niece built when they were first introduced. That sucker was made to last. It's roughly 10 years old or more.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> yeah I have a lot of experience with that shop - DD and DH love Star Tours - it is a ride that I can't ride.  I also have seen a lot of the Jedi Training shows!


A Jedi uses the Force
For knowledge and defense
Never for attack
If I disobey these rules
into the crowd I will go back


----------



## OZMom

lovingeire said:


> I've been really impressed with the quality too!  Oldest DS built his six years ago and it's still going strong!



I wish I could say the same, but DS4 is taking after his father the engineer, and took them apart last month on a "slow" afternoon. He discovered a compartment with crystals that he was convinced changed the sounds it made and somehow managed to break down the "blade" part into it's individual sections. We find pieces of lightsaber still scattered throughout the house. Taking it apart was easy, apparently he hasn't mastered the "putting it back together"


----------



## soniam

OZMom said:


> Touring plans says May 15th will only be a level 4 crowd in HS? This can't be right with all the people going to the first day of SWW?



lovethattink is right. TP specifically tracks the wait times for certain rides at each park during certain hours of the day. They will account for SWW, since it has a mild impact on wait times at other parks and a decent impact on Star Tours. They don't consider how crowded the actual park is, just how it will effect your ability to ride rides. I think the estimates might be a bit low, but this is also before school is out. Plus, Friday is a work/school day for most people.


----------



## jimim

Untitled by jimim, on Flickr

got some shirts a few weeks ago i thought you all might appreciate.  

jim


----------



## drlaurafsu

Dh showed DS the crystal location too. He has to pull them out all the time to check on them.  I worry he's going to lose them.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

soooo i broke down and purchased the FTF premium package! Woohoo! My DH is going to be so EXCITED!
Not to sure anyone knows this, but when you check in for the FTF dose your whole party have to be with you or can you just pick it up for the whole group? 
Also, i noticed they gave out pictures and a photo pass card was that per person or per reservation? thanks for the help


----------



## aggiejnny

xxpunkstar6xx said:


> soooo i broke down and purchased the FTF premium package! Woohoo! My DH is going to be so EXCITED!
> Not to sure anyone knows this, but when you check in for the FTF dose your whole party have to be with you or can you just pick it up for the whole group?
> Also, i noticed they gave out pictures and a photo pass card was that per person or per reservation? thanks for the help


Last year it was one per a person


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Look who was at CVS today...


----------



## mesaboy2

xxpunkstar6xx said:


> soooo i broke down and purchased the FTF premium package! Woohoo! My DH is going to be so EXCITED!
> Not to sure anyone knows this, but *when you check in for the FTF dose your whole party have to be with you or can you just pick it up for the whole group*?
> Also, i noticed they gave out pictures and a photo pass card was that per person or per reservation? thanks for the help



When I asked the booking CM this question, she said yes.


----------



## JenStemp

jimim said:


> Untitled by jimim, on Flickr
> 
> got some shirts a few weeks ago i thought you all might appreciate.
> 
> jim


OMG!! Where did you find the That's No Moon? My husband would love a shirt like that!


----------



## jesemeca

I thought some of you might like this. I got it at Hot Topic just now.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

I love that bow! Got the Peter pan one too!


----------



## jimim

JenStemp said:


> OMG!! Where did you find the That's No Moon? My husband would love a shirt like that!


publictee   
my new favorite place for t-shirts!  they run small just to let you know.  blue moon is my favorite beer.  they have endless star wars t-shirts!


----------



## ammeador2

I apologize in advance...but I have been trying to skim through the posts to see if this has been asked yet but with 374 pages it's hard to read everything. What is the rule on dressing up? I am doing an adult only trip with one of my friends, she wants to dress as Chewbacca and I am going to dress as Han Solo. I know that we can dress up, but i didn't know the rules as far as blasters are concerned. Anyone know if I would be able to bring a black toy blaster into the park or if I should just opt for the white and orange one I can get at the toy store?


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> When I asked the booking CM this question, she said yes.


Of course, others have reported that CMs told them no....so hopefully one of the guinea pigs can confirm??


----------



## yulilin3

ammeador2 said:


> I apologize in advance...but I have been trying to skim through the posts to see if this has been asked yet but with 374 pages it's hard to read everything. What is the rule on dressing up? I am doing an adult only trip with one of my friends, she wants to dress as Chewbacca and I am going to dress as Han Solo. I know that we can dress up, but i didn't know the rules as far as blasters are concerned. Anyone know if I would be able to bring a black toy blaster into the park or if I should just opt for the white and orange one I can get at the toy store?


You can bring the black blaster. The only thing that you can't do is cover your face with a mask or anything that obstructs your eyesight.


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> publictee
> my new favorite place for t-shirts!  they run small just to let you know.  blue moon is my favorite beer.  they have endless star wars t-shirts!


Dangerous site, I just casually  perused and found 3 designs that I want


----------



## ammeador2

yulilin3 said:


> You can bring the black blaster. The only thing that you can't do is cover your face with a mask or anything that obstructs your eyesight.



Thank you! That was my thought also but I didn't want to get into trouble or be disappointed! =)


----------



## mamadragona

Woot has some great t-shirts up this week for $8/ea too.

http://shirt.woot.com/plus/in-a-galax-tee-far-far-away


----------



## MooksterL1

jimim said:


> Untitled by jimim, on Flickr
> 
> got some shirts a few weeks ago i thought you all might appreciate.
> 
> jim


Ahhh!!  My son has so many Boba Fett shirts, but he would love that Boba/Transformers mashup!


----------



## KKBDisMom

mamadragona said:


> Woot has some great t-shirts up this week for $8/ea too.
> 
> http://shirt.woot.com/plus/in-a-galax-tee-far-far-away


Thank you for posting this! Have been trying to find a Jedi "costume" shirt for my son for months! Vader is so easy to find...Jedi not so much! Yay!!


----------



## coluk003

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They do.  Last year we got 2 jawas and 2 stormtroopers that each group came around to us twice.  The light in the restaurant is really low, I found the best strategy was to take a pic with the movie screen at our backs, I think that helped a bit.



cant you use flash?


----------



## Itinkso

coluk003 said:


> cant you use flash?


You can use flash but it washes out the subjects in your photo. Characters had to return to tables or wait until guests determined their pictures were okay. That's what slows down the rotation in SciFi.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

So, did you take pictures with the subjects having their backs to the screen at Sci Fi, so they're backlit, or with the picture taker's back to the screen so the subjects are illuminated by the light from the screen?  Sorry, I'm obtuse.

Also, at Sci Fi they show the Star Wars films during SWW, correct?  As it turns out, my kids are scared of those old B movies they typically show (???).  Kids are weird, man.


----------



## pookadoo77

ADisneyQueen said:


> Does anyone know when I'll be able to make a fastpass for the Frank Oz talk?



I do my fastpasses for weekend V tonight at 1am, or is that technically tomorrow? praying they are up, not too hopeful though. I will report back. Chugging coffee nailing down fp selections til then...


----------



## ADisneyQueen

pookadoo77 said:


> I do my fastpasses for weekend V tonight at 1am, or is that technically tomorrow? praying they are up, not too hopeful though. I will report back. Chugging coffee nailing down fp selections til then...


  I did my fastpasses on Thurs. morning and they weren't there. BTW, i did mine at 8AM and there were a lot of selections.  I'm so glad I did not make them at 1. Too tired.


----------



## pookadoo77

ADisneyQueen said:


> I did my fastpasses on Thurs. morning and they weren't there. BTW, i did mine at 8AM and there were a lot of selections. I'm so glad I did not make them at 1. Too tired.


littlest one has a soccer game early in the a.m. so I am doing them tonight so I can "take my time" plus uber excited, and need anna & elsa fp so gotta hit early.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

coluk003 said:


> cant you use flash?



You could use flash and dial down the compensation if you're using a camera that allows that so it doesn't wash out your subjects.   With it being so dark you do need to dial it back quite a bit and I would recommend taking a couple test pictures with someone you're with to determine if you've got the right settings before the characters come around to see you.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> So, did you take pictures with the subjects having their backs to the screen at Sci Fi, so they're backlit, or with the picture taker's back to the screen so the subjects are illuminated by the light from the screen?  Sorry, I'm obtuse.
> 
> Also, at Sci Fi they show the Star Wars films during SWW, correct?  As it turns out, my kids are scared of those old B movies they typically show (???).  Kids are weird, man.


It's better to take the picture with the photographer's back to the screen so it helps illuminate the subject. No flash or on low setting, our camera has a nighttime or low light setting. If you need light cm have a small flashlight, which helps. Or you can use the flashlight on your phone
Sci fi shows star wars clips and clips with James Arnold Taylor welcoming you to sww


----------



## pookadoo77

no weekend V shows yet for fp as of 2am


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> no weekend V shows yet for fp as of 2am


Good luck on today's game


----------



## cpbrooks90

Just saw an 8:55 Jedi mickey dinner at h&v on May 15th for 4 if anyone is looking


----------



## lovethattink

ammeador2 said:


> I apologize in advance...but I have been trying to skim through the posts to see if this has been asked yet but with 374 pages it's hard to read everything. What is the rule on dressing up? I am doing an adult only trip with one of my friends, she wants to dress as Chewbacca and I am going to dress as Han Solo. I know that we can dress up, but i didn't know the rules as far as blasters are concerned. Anyone know if I would be able to bring a black toy blaster into the park or if I should just opt for the white and orange one I can get at the toy store?





yulilin3 said:


> You can bring the black blaster. The only thing that you can't do is cover your face with a mask or anything that obstructs your eyesight.



Just wanted to add. We spray painted the white and orange one black, but made sure to keep the orange tip showing it's a toy. Didn't have any trouble.  Though some guests in the parking lot weren't happy with it. My son disney bounded Han.


----------



## yulilin3

WOW:
Replies:
7,500
Views:
317,693
That's awesome!!


----------



## lovingeire

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You could use flash and dial down the compensation if you're using a camera that allows that so it doesn't wash out your subjects.   With it being so dark you do need to dial it back quite a bit and I would recommend taking a couple test pictures with someone you're with to determine if you've got the right settings before the characters come around to see you.



Someday I'm going to learn to use my camera.  Maybe this is a good excuse...


----------



## ConnieB

MooksterL1 said:


> Hey kids, it's Ramen noodle month!  LOL



Snakes, why must it always be snakes.......oh wait, right actor, wrong movie.   Actually if you look on Pinterest there are literally thousands of noodle recipes so you can change them up quite a bit for the next 5 weeks, lol.


----------



## pookadoo77

thanks! Its the 4 y.o.'s upward game so as long as no one is hurt it is pretty much a success


----------



## ConnieB

lovethattink said:


> I love adding the borders.



My daughter uses a graphic program and she adds borders and magic shots for our photos....there is more than enough graphics available free online.


----------



## ConnieB

pookadoo77 said:


> no weekend V shows yet for fp as of 2am



I really think they are planning to wait until 30 days out.....so many AP and offsite guests are upset about the possibility of not getting FP for the first 4 weekends......but luckily so far it appears they are all still available.....but I think everyone knows that like Mark Hamill last year, the Frank Oz FP will be gone within hours of appearing.    At least that's my theory.


----------



## yulilin3

ConnieB said:


> I really think they are planning to wait until 30 days out.....so many AP and offsite guests are upset about the possibility of not getting FP for the first 4 weekends......but luckily so far it appears they are all still available.....but I think everyone knows that like Mark Hamill last year, the Frank Oz FP will be gone within hours of appearing.    At least that's my theory.


I hope you're right


----------



## pookadoo77

ConnieB said:


> I really think they are planning to wait until 30 days out.....so many AP and offsite guests are upset about the possibility of not getting FP for the first 4 weekends......but luckily so far it appears they are all still available...


Yes, it would be my luck, especially when it comes to all things "this Disney trip" that the only weekend not avail yet is ours. is there a way to see if they are available? Ty Feel as if I now need to monitor MDE and this thread like a crackhead searching the ground for them to come available, lol


----------



## jimim

MooksterL1 said:


> Ahhh!!  My son has so many Boba Fett shirts, but he would love that Boba/Transformers mashup!


That's my favorite. I like stuff like that. There is a cool fett/flash mashup I found yesterday. I might get that one


----------



## ConnieB

pookadoo77 said:


> Yes, it would be my luck, especially when it comes to all things "this Disney trip" that the only weekend not avail yet is ours. is there a way to see if they are available? Ty Feel as if I now need to monitor MDE and this thread like a crackhead searching the ground for them to come available, lol



Yep, just keep watching this thread because it will explode when Weekend V FP are available, lol.  Last year I was extremely lucky....was at our rental doing work instead of being in the park with the girls when it was announced on the thread that A Conversation with Mark Hamill was available for FP.....I grabbed it immediately of course.....and by the time I went to pick up the girls they were sold out....so had I gone to the park we'd have missed out.  They were literally gone within a couple hours.   I just wish that DIS notifications worked better.....I don't get emails consistently telling me things have been posted (for this thread or the others I follow).   It's really hit and miss.   So...I check here everytime I have a moment.  Stalking is not easy work, I tell ya.


----------



## southernfriedmom

So we made the 9 hour drive down here just for the weekend because my DH is doing the Half Iron Man in Haines City, FL tomorrow.  It's all about him & this race but I've convinced him of a quick trip to DHS for dinner today so I can walk around and visualize. Two quick questions...
1. Did I remember that someone has already made a map with the changes for this year? If so, can someone direct me to it?
2. Is it still true that you can use a FP associated with a MDE account even if that person didn't scan into the park as long as you have their Magicband?

Thanks!!! Happy to be in the Sunshine State today!


----------



## pld5

jesemeca said:


> View attachment 87629
> I thought some of you might like this. I got it at Hot Topic just now.



I may have to get that bow for my husband.   He is the only one in the family with hair long enough for it.


----------



## Tltorrez

OZMom said:


> Touring plans says May 15th will only be a level 4 crowd in HS? This can't be right with all the people going to the first day of SWW?



Keep in mind that TP numbers are based on wait times of the regular attractions, not the number of people in the park. Other than Star Tours it doesn't seem like most of the regular attractions would be affected.

But also keep in mind that things like food and restroom lines will be. The same thing happens during Food & Wine at Epcot.


----------



## Tltorrez

lovethattink said:


> Just wanted to add. We spray painted the white and orange one black, but made sure to keep the orange tip showing it's a toy. Didn't have any trouble.  *Though some guests in the parking lot weren't happy with it.* My son disney bounded Han.



Seriously?!?!


----------



## ADisneyQueen

ConnieB said:


> Yep, just keep watching this thread because it will explode when Weekend V FP are available, lol.  Last year I was extremely lucky....was at our rental doing work instead of being in the park with the girls when it was announced on the thread that A Conversation with Mark Hamill was available for FP.....I grabbed it immediately of course.....and by the time I went to pick up the girls they were sold out....so had I gone to the park we'd have missed out.  They were literally gone within a couple hours.   I just wish that DIS notifications worked better.....I don't get emails consistently telling me things have been posted (for this thread or the others I follow).   It's really hit and miss.   So...I check here everytime I have a moment.  Stalking is not easy work, I tell ya.


 What time of day was it when they announced it last year?


----------



## BobaFettFan

ADisneyQueen said:


> What time of day was it when they announced it last year?


Whatever time you're doing something important


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> Now that they will be so close to TSMM I'm afraid they will be very popular. In the past it took about 20 minutes to meet each one.



Dear lord, I hope not, or we will be in line for hours where I didn't expect it lol.



Itinkso said:


> I somehow knew I would get tagged to respond to your questions!
> 
> yulilin is correct. The height-range is a determining factor for all entertainment roles, especially during SWW. This was always a Lucas production so authenticity, aside from Hoopla, was major.
> 
> Vader, by pure Disney Magic, can be seen at SciFi, JTA, in a meet and greet for VIPs, in a regular meet and greet, and in the parade! That's why there is a need. Disney casts SWW with show/performing CMs and those who are established friends with Vader also have other roles in FoF, Fant, and BatB.
> 
> Overtime scheduling during busy periods is a way of life for all CMs. Last year during SWW, DD was working 70 hour weeks with some days being SciFi > JTA > H&V, or, SciFi > JTA > Fant, or SciFi > Dream Along. When we were in line for JAT's show, we chatted with parents of a Food Service CM who was also working 70 hour weeks.
> 
> Disney keeps everything flowing, especially shows, at all times. I would like to see their scheduling software because they know where everyone is at every moment of the day. There was a day last year where DD went from being a friend of a Jawa then prepared to step out as a friend of a Padawan when JTA management alerted her that she was needed at Dream Along. Schedulers had to know which role was down at Dream Along, which CMs knew that role, and which CM would be able to get to the Castle Stage in time for the next show. It really is amazing!



So interesting! I picked up that your daughter worked there, but I didn't realize what she did. Neat!



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The gift shop, Tattoine Traders, that you enter after the Star Tours ride.  You don't have to go on the ride to enter, though.



Oh my word. I am so glad someone mentioned this. Now I have an excellent motivator for ODS. He will be busy earning Disney money over the next month!



lovingeire said:


> I was kind of surprised at the crowd levels they had for the first week in June.  I think they have it lower because they don't have summer break starting till June 27th, but I think they underestimate the crowd levels still.  Many districts still get out earlier.



We are out May 22. We somehow had no snow days (sorry Easterners!, but I promise that is unusual for us lol.) They have already dumped the last week of school because of it, 5 built-in days. So...we go to Disney, and ODS has 2 days of school left when we get back. It should have been 7. Sigh. Oh well.



mamadragona said:


> Woot has some great t-shirts up this week for $8/ea too.



This is my favorite tee site. I have so many lol. I will be modeling "Goodnight Moon" during SWW1, and DH will probably take that "Family Breakfast" one. I plan to order "Sloth Wars", too...and maybe "Fett Lucky". Of course those 2 aren't $8. I need to get my rear in gear to get it in time. Since most are "print to order", they usually take a couple of weeks to arrive. Sometimes they list the estimated shipping date on the shirt description page.


----------



## delmar411

ADisneyQueen said:


> What time of day was it when they announced it last year?



Mid day if I am recalling correctly. And they were late coming online so I refreshed forever before it showed up


----------



## yulilin3

southernfriedmom said:


> So we made the 9 hour drive down here just for the weekend because my DH is doing the Half Iron Man in Haines City, FL tomorrow.  It's all about him & this race but I've convinced him of a quick trip to DHS for dinner today so I can walk around and visualize. Two quick questions...
> 1. Did I remember that someone has already made a map with the changes for this year? If so, can someone direct me to it?
> 2. Is it still true that you can use a FP associated with a MDE account even if that person didn't scan into the park as long as you have their Magicband?
> 
> Thanks!!! Happy to be in the Sunshine State today!


1.- I'm not sure there's a map with the changes for SWW
2.- I did this in January, used my son's MB to go on some attractions, not sure if that is still the case


----------



## delmar411

southernfriedmom said:


> So we made the 9 hour drive down here just for the weekend because my DH is doing the Half Iron Man in Haines City, FL tomorrow.  It's all about him & this race but I've convinced him of a quick trip to DHS for dinner today so I can walk around and visualize. Two quick questions...
> 1. Did I remember that someone has already made a map with the changes for this year? If so, can someone direct me to it?
> 2. Is it still true that you can use a FP associated with a MDE account even if that person didn't scan into the park as long as you have their Magicband?
> 
> Thanks!!! Happy to be in the Sunshine State today!



It has worked for us but I havent tried in a couple weeks and some people were saying it has been changed. There are also people that said it never worked for them so not sure what the current deal is. I was going to test it tomorrow and just look confused if it said the person hadnt entered the park. LOL


----------



## yulilin3

ADisneyQueen said:


> What time of day was it when they announced it last year?


A Conversation with Mark Hamill was scheduled, by the Disney Parks Blog , to begin booking FP at 8am. We were all on the computer, MDE, laptops, kindles,etc. refresh...refresh...refresh...it finally went live around 8;20am. I remember because my DD almost missed her bus because she was on the kindle while I was trying on the computer.
Last year the announced that they would be opening the fp, I think about a day or two before. Not sure if they will do the same this year or just open them up without warning


----------



## pld5

Apologies if this has been answered already.   I saw someone ask the question shortly before the celebrities were announced and the feel the force packages were announced, but that was about 100 or some pages ago in this thread.  

For the D-tech appointments, I know they say that the carbonite and princess are available in the more youthful appearances for children, but are the children forced to only pick from those two options?     My son is 9, and I just want to manage expectations for him before we go.   His face is the spitting image of my husband so I guess I can convince him that whatever my husband does is him if I need to.   He likes the Jedi knight option.


----------



## jennab113

Speaking of build your own lightsabers, I was thinking of building one on the 14th after GG and then having everyone I meet sign it. Is that a bad idea? Will the characters have a hard time signing since it is round?


----------



## yulilin3

pld5 said:


> Apologies if this has been answered already.   I saw someone ask the question shortly before the celebrities were announced and the feel the force packages were announced, but that was about 100 or some pages ago in this thread.
> 
> For the D-tech appointments, I know they say that the carbonite and princess are available in the more youthful appearances for children, but are the children forced to only pick from those two options?     My son is 9, and I just want to manage expectations for him before we go.   His face is the spitting image of my husband so I guess I can convince him that whatever my husband does is him if I need to.   He likes the Jedi knight option.


Not sure about this one. I would call D Tech and ask


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Speaking of build your own lightsabers, I was thinking of building one on the 14th after GG and then having everyone I meet sign it. Is that a bad idea? Will the characters have a hard time signing since it is round?


Face characters will have no problem, the other I'm not sure. Depending on costume?


----------



## yulilin3

Just read this from another thread. Apparently FP+ is available to book a day in advance of your 60 days out. Not sure how to explain it. If your window opens tomorrow you might be able to book them today. I don't believe any shows for weekend 5 are showing up yet though but for all the other attractions and parks you could check


----------



## DisHeels

yulilin3 said:


> Just read this from another thread. Apparently FP+ is available to book a day in advance of your 60 days out. Not sure how to explain it. If your window opens tomorrow you might be able to book them today. I don't believe any shows for weekend 5 are showing up yet though but for all the other attractions and parks you could check


Our FP+ opens tonight at 1am.  Just checked and it's still locked.  Would be nice not to have to stay up.


----------



## yulilin3

DisHeels said:


> Our FP+ opens tonight at 1am.  Just checked and it's still locked.  Would be nice not to have to stay up.



It sounds like a glitch


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

yulilin3 said:


> A Conversation with Mark Hamill was scheduled, by the Disney Parks Blog , to begin booking FP at 8am. We were all on the computer, MDE, laptops, kindles,etc. refresh...refresh...refresh...it finally went live around 8;20am. I remember because my DD almost missed her bus because she was on the kindle while I was trying on the computer.
> Last year the announced that they would be opening the fp, I think about a day or two before. Not sure if they will do the same this year or just open them up without warning



that was a very crazy day. Well worth the stress in the end.


----------



## yulilin3

39CINDERELLA said:


> that was a very crazy day. Well worth the stress in the end.


I remember feeling like I could conquer the world after booking the fp


----------



## mmafan

southernfriedmom said:


> So we made the 9 hour drive down here just for the weekend because my DH is doing the Half Iron Man in Haines City, FL tomorrow.  It's all about him & this race but I've convinced him of a quick trip to DHS for dinner today so I can walk around and visualize. Two quick questions...
> 1. Did I remember that someone has already made a map with the changes for this year? If so, can someone direct me to it?
> 2. Is it still true that you can use a FP associated with a MDE account even if that person didn't scan into the park as long as you have their Magicband?
> 
> Thanks!!! Happy to be in the Sunshine State today!


kennythepirate.com has a map


----------



## mmafan

jennab113 said:


> Speaking of build your own lightsabers, I was thinking of building one on the 14th after GG and then having everyone I meet sign it. Is that a bad idea? Will the characters have a hard time signing since it is round?


that's a good idea...there not that thin its doable


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> kennythepirate.com has a map


that map is from last year. A lot of characters are moving around this year and some we don't even know where they will be


----------



## jtowntoflorida

As for the non-Star Wars rides "not being that bad"...that was not our experience in 2013 with TSM, and that was pre-FP+.  We split up, with my friend taking the kids to JTA signups and I did the running of the bulls for our FP, and they were all distributed well within the first hour the park was open.  Lines never died down to lower than an hour wait all weekend...the SB line was always stretched out the entrance every time we went by.  The parks bring the crowds and if you want to get out of the heat, the TSM queue is as good as any to wait in.


----------



## Tltorrez

mmafan said:


> kennythepirate.com has a map



The map on this page is not up-to-date. Is there another one?

http://www.kennythepirate.com/events/star-wars-weekends-map/


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> As for the non-Star Wars rides "not being that bad"...that was not our experience in 2013 with TSM, and that was pre-FP+.  We split up, with my friend taking the kids to JTA signups and I did the running of the bulls for our FP, and they were all distributed well within the first hour the park was open.  Lines never died down to lower than an hour wait all weekend...the SB line was always stretched out the entrance every time we went by.  The parks bring the crowds and if you want to get out of the heat, the TSM queue is as good as any to wait in.


I agree 100%. Even Muppetvision that never has a line has waits over 30 minutes during SWW


----------



## mmafan

Tltorrez said:


> The map on this page is not up-to-date. Is there another one?
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/events/star-wars-weekends-map/


prob not...I thought you were looking for a general idea of how it was set up


----------



## MooksterL1

jimim said:


> That's my favorite. I like stuff like that. There is a cool fett/flash mashup I found yesterday. I might get that one


I also noticed a Darkside/Guns N Roses and a Boba/Jenga Daft Punk mashup!  My 14 year old might actually have an emotion over those. Lol


----------



## AThrillingChase

Just in case anyone is interested, The BOATHOUSE just opened reservations on opentable.com for booking starting May 15th just in time for SWW! We are going Sunday May 17th after the fireworks at HS for a late dinner. We are planning on watching the fireworks from down the street closer to the entrance, and then right when they finish running to a Saratoga Springs bus. I haven't been to DTD since they have been doing all the construction, but it looks like the walkway from SSR ends right around the boathouse location? (I have never been to SSR so if any of you are experts I'd love your thoughts!)


----------



## CJK

AThrillingChase said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, The BOATHOUSE just opened reservations on opentable.com for booking starting May 15th just in time for SWW! We are going Sunday May 17th after the fireworks at HS for a late dinner. We are planning on watching the fireworks from down the street closer to the entrance, and then right when they finish running to a Saratoga Springs bus. I haven't been to DTD since they have been doing all the construction, but it looks like the walkway from SSR ends right around the boathouse location? (I have never been to SSR so if any of you are experts I'd love your thoughts!)


Thanks!  Has it been confirmed that the Boathouse is or is't on the dining plan?  The Disney site says it isn't.  Thanks!


----------



## Arich01

And looking at the prices I could see them making it a 2 table credit place.  Yikes  is it pricey- but darn does the food sound good!


----------



## sairell

Regarding ADRs for the special Star Wars meals, will they seat you even if you arrive 30 minutes after your reservation time?

We have a Jedi Mickey dinner at 6:00 but our D-Tech reservations are at the same time. I've been trying to look for a later dinner reservation, but haven't been lucky yet.


----------



## MooksterL1

AThrillingChase said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, The BOATHOUSE just opened reservations on opentable.com for booking starting May 15th just in time for SWW! We are going Sunday May 17th after the fireworks at HS for a late dinner. We are planning on watching the fireworks from down the street closer to the entrance, and then right when they finish running to a Saratoga Springs bus. I haven't been to DTD since they have been doing all the construction, but it looks like the walkway from SSR ends right around the boathouse location? (I have never been to SSR so if any of you are experts I'd love your thoughts!)


Thanks!!  I am hoping to grab 6/13, but right now the options only go through 6/10.


----------



## lovethattink

ConnieB said:


> My daughter uses a graphic program and she adds borders and magic shots for our photos....there is more than enough graphics available free online.



Please let me know the links!



ConnieB said:


> I really think they are planning to wait until 30 days out.....so many AP and offsite guests are upset about the possibility of not getting FP for the first 4 weekends......but luckily so far it appears they are all still available.....but I think everyone knows that like Mark Hamill last year, the Frank Oz FP will be gone within hours of appearing.    At least that's my theory.



I can only make FP+ up to May 10th today? Since I have multiple stays planned, it's letting me book as many days as I want between the stays. When my window first opened,  I was allowed 60 days plus 10 days for some reason.



Tltorrez said:


> Seriously?!?!



Yes, they were quite scared. We told ds not to point at people and hold it pointing up or down.



yulilin3 said:


> Just read this from another thread. Apparently FP+ is available to book a day in advance of your 60 days out. Not sure how to explain it. If your window opens tomorrow you might be able to book them today. I don't believe any shows for weekend 5 are showing up yet though but for all the other attractions and parks you could check



I'm still too early to check. Each day one more day opens up. Right now I'm at May 10th.


----------



## xApril

I'm hoping weekend 5 fastpasses don't get released super early. I'm still annoyed I can't make any fastpasses at all yet. I still have af ew more days until I can get the first weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> I'm hoping weekend 5 fastpasses don't get released super early. I'm still annoyed I can't make any fastpasses at all yet. I still have af ew more days until I can get the first weekend.


Same boat


----------



## yulilin3

sairell said:


> Regarding ADRs for the special Star Wars meals, will they seat you even if you arrive 30 minutes after your reservation time?
> 
> We have a Jedi Mickey dinner at 6:00 but our D-Tech reservations are at the same time. I've been trying to look for a later dinner reservation, but haven't been lucky yet.


I think the grace period is 10 minutes. They won't hold the reservation for more than 15


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Please let me know the links!
> 
> 
> 
> I can only make FP+ up to May 10th today? Since I have multiple stays planned, it's letting me book as many days as I want between the stays. When my window first opened,  I was allowed 60 days plus 10 days for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they were quite scared. We told ds not to point at people and hold it pointing up or down.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still too early to check. Each day one more day opens up. Right now I'm at May 10th.


When I go on it,  it shows that I can get fps for May 11


----------



## yulilin3

For anyone interested in Her Universe merchandise line that she announced would go to Celebration and come over to SWW. Someone on her fb page asked about pricing and this is what she answered:
_ Our pin-up dresses are beautiful woven dresses and they will retail for $150. The woven Lightsaber skirt will be $75 and the cardigans will retail for $50. The quality is just beautiful! The rest of our items will range from $30-$60. Our jewelry will range from $40-$85. All my best, Ashley_
The dresses are way over my budget, hoping the shirt will be around $40


----------



## xApril

Yikes! I was hoping the dresses would be $60 or cheaper. I love both the Cloud City and Hoth one but I don't make enough to drop $150 on a dress.


----------



## Dugette

yulilin3 said:


> Just read this from another thread. Apparently FP+ is available to book a day in advance of your 60 days out. Not sure how to explain it. If your window opens tomorrow you might be able to book them today. I don't believe any shows for weekend 5 are showing up yet though but for all the other attractions and parks you could check


I had this happen awhile back. We have two stays, before and after our cruise (weekends 1 & 2). The first opened when expected, but the second was open 24 hours early - I had just happened to look and glad I did!


----------



## mexxican

AThrillingChase said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, The BOATHOUSE just opened reservations on opentable.com for booking starting May 15th just in time for SWW! We are going Sunday May 17th after the fireworks at HS for a late dinner. We are planning on watching the fireworks from down the street closer to the entrance, and then right when they finish running to a Saratoga Springs bus. I haven't been to DTD since they have been doing all the construction, but it looks like the walkway from SSR ends right around the boathouse location? (I have never been to SSR so if any of you are experts I'd love your thoughts!)


I have been known to indulge in some fancy meals at times, but I don't think I've ever paid $9 for French fries... Not sure I wanna be a guinea pig there. Any word on Morimoto Asia? Best meal ever was at his Philly restaurant, but I was underwhelmed with his first expansion concept - Pauli moto's


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> For anyone interested in Her Universe merchandise line that she announced would go to Celebration and come over to SWW. Someone on her fb page asked about pricing and this is what she answered:
> _ Our pin-up dresses are beautiful woven dresses and they will retail for $150. The woven Lightsaber skirt will be $75 and the cardigans will retail for $50. The quality is just beautiful! The rest of our items will range from $30-$60. Our jewelry will range from $40-$85. All my best, Ashley_
> The dresses are way over my budget, hoping the shirt will be around $40



Ouch, that puts the dresses out of my budget. Which is maybe a good thing, no matter how much I wanted that Hoth one, because I'm not sure where I'd fit on their sizing chart and I doubt there'd be a fitting room area in Darth's Mall. Maaaaay be able to afford the skirt, will have to try and put some money aside for it. Thanks for the info, yulilin.


----------



## pookadoo77

ConnieB said:


> Yep, just keep watching this thread because it will explode when Weekend V FP are available, lol. Last year I was extremely lucky....was at our rental doing work instead of being in the park with the girls when it was announced on the thread that A Conversation with Mark Hamill was available for FP.....I grabbed it immediately of course.....and by the time I went to pick up the girls they were sold out....so had I gone to the park we'd have missed out. They were literally gone within a couple hours. I just wish that DIS notifications worked better.....I don't get emails consistently telling me things have been posted (for this thread or the others I follow). It's really hit and miss. So...I check here everytime I have a moment. Stalking is not easy work, I tell ya.





ADisneyQueen said:


> What time of day was it when they announced it last year?





yulilin3 said:


> A Conversation with Mark Hamill was scheduled, by the Disney Parks Blog , to begin booking FP at 8am. We were all on the computer, MDE, laptops, kindles,etc. refresh...refresh...refresh...it finally went live around 8;20am. I remember because my DD almost missed her bus because she was on the kindle while I was trying on the computer.
> Last year the announced that they would be opening the fp, I think about a day or two before. Not sure if they will do the same this year or just open them up without warning



Can anyone think of a way we can quickly and easily notify others on this thread that weekend V fastpasses are released ? Any ideas are appreciated... Maybe a mailchimp account or something we can join and whoever finds out first can blast the email list? Ideas appreciated so we can work together  TY!


----------



## yulilin3

SalmonPink said:


> Ouch, that puts the dresses out of my budget. Which is maybe a good thing, no matter how much I wanted that Hoth one, because I'm not sure where I'd fit on their sizing chart and I doubt there'd be a fitting room area in Darth's Mall. Maaaaay be able to afford the skirt, will have to try and put some money aside for it. Thanks for the info, yulilin.


Her Universe actually has had a small dressing room inside Darth's Mall for the last couple of years. I'm sure she'll have it again this year


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> Her Universe actually has had a small dressing room inside Darth's Mall for the last couple of years. I'm sure she'll have it again this year



Ooh, that really helps! If there's a chance I'll be dropping $75 on a skirt (which is a lot for me) I'd definitely want to know it fits. I've also been looking for in-store stockists of the range, so I could try and check out the quality and sizes before SWW hits, but the only one I can find is Hot Topic, which only carries a limited range. (Finding cute affordable ladies geek clothing in the UK is no easy task, so I'll likely be waiting until we're Stateside to stock up.)


----------



## Cad0587

We booked the Feel the Force Premium package for the FIRST weekend when the fireworks are later than all the other weekends. Anyone know when check in is for the dessert party and when we can start to arrive to it?


----------



## yulilin3

Cad0587 said:


> We booked the Feel the Force Premium package for the FIRST weekend when the fireworks are later than all the other weekends. Anyone know when check in is for the dessert party and when we can start to arrive to it?


Last year they allowed people inside the area around 8:30. No real need to line up early unless you have to have a table for . Last year my daughter and I grabbed a table and shared out with a complete stranger. It's more of a party Atmosphere and I love meeting new people, but I know some people want more privacy


----------



## AThrillingChase

sairell said:


> Regarding ADRs for the special Star Wars meals, will they seat you even if you arrive 30 minutes after your reservation time?
> 
> We have a Jedi Mickey dinner at 6:00 but our D-Tech reservations are at the same time. I've been trying to look for a later dinner reservation, but haven't been lucky yet.



I have been told the 15 minute rule multiple times by both disney dining and CM's. But, if you want the other side of the coin, I am late all the time. I dont know what it is about disney, but I have a 50% on time arrival rate lol. I have never been turned away. And I once had a party of 8 be 90 min late to mothers day breakfast at the grand floridian cafe after grandma lost her jewelry. They usually put you on a sort of waiting list, so I have waited say an extra 20 minutes.

That said, it is a special event type dining and you are risking paying the no show fee if they turn you away.


----------



## keishashadow

OT - After reading the success stories, decided to sign up early this morning for the ADR 'booking friend' helper.  I selected 3 days trying to get times that would better fit our plans.

Paid my fee & see the requests on the website, but didn't get any sort of confirmation to my email address.  I did add them to my contacts & see nothing in spam folder. 

Does any one remember receiving a confirmation when they signed up?   Don't want to mess it up, not very techie

TIA


----------



## AThrillingChase

CJK said:


> Thanks!  Has it been confirmed that the Boathouse is or is't on the dining plan?  The Disney site says it isn't.  Thanks!



Sorry not sure, I have never bought the dining plan because it is just too much for me. If a lot of the other DTD restos are though, I would imagine it would be. 



mexxican said:


> I have been known to indulge in some fancy meals at times, but I don't think I've ever paid $9 for French fries... Not sure I wanna be a guinea pig there. Any word on Morimoto Asia? Best meal ever was at his Philly restaurant, but I was underwhelmed with his first expansion concept - Pauli moto's



Last I saw for Morimoto was "summer" - hoping they will do some practice runs in May!


----------



## BrittneyMarie

So, for the lowlight situation of the Galactic breakfast... how practical/helpful would it be to bring a giant lantern flashlight? I'm only half joking


----------



## pattyw

I have a reservation for the Sci Fi Breakfast at 10:25 am.  If I buy the premium package, will I make it to see the parade at 11:30?


----------



## Cluelyss

keishashadow said:


> OT - After reading the success stories, decided to sign up early this morning for the ADR 'booking friend' helper.  I selected 3 days trying to get times that would better fit our plans.
> 
> Paid my fee & see the requests on the website, but didn't get any sort of confirmation to my email address.  I did add them to my contacts & see nothing in spam folder.
> 
> Does any one remember receiving a confirmation when they signed up?   Don't want to mess it up, not very techie
> 
> TIA


I got a receipt sent to my email, but no confirmation email or text message (I opted to receive both).


----------



## Cluelyss

pattyw said:


> I have a reservation for the Sci Fi Breakfast at 10:25 am.  If I buy the premium package, will I make it to see the parade at 11:30?


The parade is at 11 this year, so unfortunately you will not be able to do both. Even at 11:30 you would have a difficult time getting checked in and finding a spot.


----------



## pattyw

Thanks!  I think I'll still do the package for the other perks- mainly the dessert party and fireworks viewing!


----------



## yulilin3

BrittneyMarie said:


> So, for the lowlight situation of the Galactic breakfast... how practical/helpful would it be to bring a giant lantern flashlight? I'm only half joking


Waiters have small flashlights with them.


----------



## BrittneyMarie

yulilin3 said:


> Waiters have small flashlights with them.



I was thinking one of these 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C1UXCX4...colid=KP8LO2U1E4JM&coliid=I5HOCJZ0QM17O&psc=1


----------



## yulilin3

BrittneyMarie said:


> I was thinking one of these
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C1UXCX4...colid=KP8LO2U1E4JM&coliid=I5HOCJZ0QM17O&psc=1


I think you'll be able to provide light for the whole restaurant


----------



## Music City Mama

Tltorrez said:


> Still catching up. Not sure if anyone posted this.
> 
> http://*******************.com/jedi-master-test-jedi-knowledge-now/



Cute! Reminds me of Akinator: http://en.akinator.com/#!


----------



## LilKiki

Barbara C said:


> I will be cancelling an ADR for 3pp on Saturday 5/30 at 9:25am for the Star Wars Galactic Breakfast if anyone would like to coordinate.
> 
> Cheers!


If you still have this I am interested! I sent you a PM Thanks!


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> Just read this from another thread. Apparently FP+ is available to book a day in advance of your 60 days out. Not sure how to explain it. If your window opens tomorrow you might be able to book them today. I don't believe any shows for weekend 5 are showing up yet though but for all the other attractions and parks you could check





DisHeels said:


> Our FP+ opens tonight at 1am.  Just checked and it's still locked.  Would be nice not to have to stay up.



I had read a few days ago about this happening to someone so I checked several times yesterday with no luck (my window opened today). I just made my FP+ at 7:00 Central this morning and got everything I wanted when I wanted. The only thing that was not available was something I don't care about anyway (Anna & Elsa), but out of curiosity, I checked it a couple of days into my trip and it had plenty of availability (just not the first day). The only thing to wait for now is the coveted Frank Oz FP+!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> For anyone interested in Her Universe merchandise line that she announced would go to Celebration and come over to SWW. Someone on her fb page asked about pricing and this is what she answered:
> _ Our pin-up dresses are beautiful woven dresses and they will retail for $150. The woven Lightsaber skirt will be $75 and the cardigans will retail for $50. The quality is just beautiful! The rest of our items will range from $30-$60. Our jewelry will range from $40-$85. All my best, Ashley_
> The dresses are way over my budget, hoping the shirt will be around $40



Wow! Don't think the dresses have my mane on it.


----------



## memakwed

Here is my plan....6/5 arrive get in line for Chewbacca and then at 930 go find a spot for the parade? Is that plausible? At 8 am are the lines over an hour long?  Chewbacca only does pictures not autographs correct? Where would I find him? In my head I want to say round echo lake but I don't know why I'm telling myself that....I've read so much. He's the only one we want picture's with. We happened onto being here a star wars weekend it wasn't by design.  Also I've been looking at predicted wait times for rides and shows? Are they fairly accurate on SWW and since the implementation of FP+? Thanks


----------



## MaBelle2015

yulilin3 said:


> I think you'll be able to provide light for the whole restaurant


You guys just make me laugh!!! LOL


----------



## MaBelle2015

Cluelyss said:


> The parade is at 11 this year, so unfortunately you will not be able to do both. Even at 11:30 you would have a difficult time getting checked in and finding a spot.


I have the same problem! What were they thinking when they allowed the time to conflict like that?! boo hoo!! ( Now I can't get an earlier reservation for Galactic Breakfast! (( I need May 31 if anyone is cancelling theirs!


----------



## mamadragona

Okay, so here is my post-parade, pre-dinner plan, but I need some help.  It just isn't quite right, and IDK how to fix it:

(Before this we have M&G w/Baymax, Darth's Mall and Check in for parade - PP FtF)

After parade
11:30 - 12 DH&DS - Grab take-out Lunch @ Starring Roll (available at 11:30) - DS <3s sushi - bring to Backlot to eat??  Some where else?  Can you do a take-out lunch?
11:30 - 12 Me and DD - M&G Chewie and Ewoks - Star Tours
12 - 12:30 meet up to eat

Pixar Place
FP+ 12:00 - 1:00 PM Toy Story Mania

Streets of America
Honey I shrunk the kids
FP+ Arrive 1:15 - 1:30, show until 2ish PM Frozen Sing-along

(Right after Frozen we have ST FP, then Indy, Jedi Mickey Dinner, etc)

TIA!!


----------



## yulilin3

memakwed said:


> Here is my plan....6/5 arrive get in line for Chewbacca and then at 930 go find a spot for the parade? Is that plausible? At 8 am are the lines over an hour long?  Chewbacca only does pictures not autographs correct? Where would I find him? In my head I want to say round echo lake but I don't know why I'm telling myself that....I've read so much. He's the only one we want picture's with. We happened onto being here a star wars weekend it wasn't by design.  Also I've been looking at predicted wait times for rides and shows? Are they fairly accurate on SWW and since the implementation of FP+? Thanks


If you are at the entrance of the park by 7:15am and go straight there when they open up your wait should be no more than 30 minutes.
To get to him walk straight down Hollywood Blvd. make aleft on to Commissary Lane, pass ABC Commissary and you'll find the end of his line on your left after you pass the DVC kiosk. He meets where the speeder bike is.
Wait times for attractions are higher during SWW especially in the afternoon and evenings. Also keep in mind that GMR closes at 8:15pm and TSMM at 8:30pm during SWW because of fireworks fallout


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> Okay, so here is my post-parade, pre-dinner plan, but I need some help.  It just isn't quite right, and IDK how to fix it:
> 
> (Before this we have M&G w/Baymax, Darth's Mall and Check in for parade - PP FtF)
> 
> After parade
> 11:30 - 12 DH&DS - Grab take-out Lunch @ Starring Roll (available at 11:30) - DS <3s sushi - bring to Backlot to eat??  Some where else?  Can you do a take-out lunch?
> 11:30 - 12 Me and DD - M&G Chewie and Ewoks - Star Tours
> 12 - 12:30 meet up to eat
> 
> Pixar Place
> FP+ 12:00 - 1:00 PM Toy Story Mania
> 
> Streets of America
> Honey I shrunk the kids
> FP+ Arrive 1:15 - 1:30, show until 2ish PM Frozen Sing-along
> 
> (Right after Frozen we have ST FP, then Indy, Jedi Mickey Dinner, etc)
> 
> TIA!!


I'm not  100% sure but doesn't Baymax and Hiro start meeting at 10am? if they do you won't have time to meet them and then go to the parade.
I like taking outside food to Backlot because they have the soda machine and we refill our bottles of water there constantly (we don't drink anything else)
Hoping that Chewie comes out with an Ewok then you should be done by 12:30pm, assuming their first set after parade is at noon
Not sure if you'll have time to do the playground


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

memakwed said:


> Here is my plan....6/5 arrive get in line for Chewbacca and then at 930 go find a spot for the parade? Is that plausible? At 8 am are the lines over an hour long?  Chewbacca only does pictures not autographs correct? Where would I find him? In my head I want to say round echo lake but I don't know why I'm telling myself that....I've read so much. He's the only one we want picture's with. We happened onto being here a star wars weekend it wasn't by design.  Also I've been looking at predicted wait times for rides and shows? Are they fairly accurate on SWW and since the implementation of FP+? Thanks



Chewie signs


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not  100% sure but doesn't Baymax and Hiro start meeting at 10am? if they do you won't have time to meet them and then go to the parade.
> I like taking outside food to Backlot because they have the soda machine and we refill our bottles of water there constantly (we don't drink anything else)
> Hoping that Chewie comes out with an Ewok then you should be done by 12:30pm, assuming their first set after parade is at noon
> Not sure if you'll have time to do the playground



I believe you line up for Baymax at 10 but they don't start meeting until 10:30 at least that is how it worked when we were there in January


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Chewie signs


forgot to mention that, thanks.
The only ones that don't sign are C3PO and R2D2


----------



## memakwed

What's the odds of getting to see saga of the Stars without FP+?


----------



## yulilin3

memakwed said:


> What's the odds of getting to see saga of the Stars without FP+?


it's doable but you have to line up in standby an hour before the show


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I believe you line up for Baymax at 10 but they don't start meeting until 10:30 at least that is how it worked when we were there in January


that's what I thought. The line for them is incredibly long and goes very slow


----------



## memakwed

yulilin3 said:


> If you are at the entrance of the park by 7:15am and go straight there when they open up your wait should be no more than 30 minutes.
> To get to him walk straight down Hollywood Blvd. make aleft on to Commissary Lane, pass ABC Commissary and you'll find the end of his line on your left after you pass the DVC kiosk. He meets where the speeder bike is.
> Wait times for attractions are higher during SWW especially in the afternoon and evenings. Also keep in mind that GMR closes at 8:15pm and TSMM at 8:30pm during SWW because of fireworks fallout


thanks


----------



## memakwed

yulilin3 said:


> it's doable but you have to line up in standby an hour before the show


fingers crossed I get FP+ when my 30 days opens.


----------



## yulilin3

completely unrelated but how cool are these kids  cosplayers? From MegaCon


----------



## yulilin3

memakwed said:


> fingers crossed I get FP+ when my 30 days opens.


I'm on the same boat. I got weekend 1 covered but have to wait for each weekend after that to make mine at the 30 day mark


----------



## memakwed

yulilin3 said:


> I'm on the same boat. I got weekend 1 covered but have to wait for each weekend after that to make mine at the 30 day mark


We're there just one SWW and it wasn't planned so what happens happens.  At least you have one allset.  I'm giving myself 1 1/2 hours for the parade should I do the same for the fireworks?


----------



## yulilin3

memakwed said:


> We're there just one SWW and it wasn't planned so what happens happens.  At least you have one allset.  I'm giving myself 1 1/2 hours for the parade should I do the same for the fireworks?


fireworks there's no need to get a spot that early unless you're looking for Hollywood Blvd, around the tip board.
I usually watch from Echo Lake and that area is pretty empty, easier to get a spot


----------



## disneydreamin23

yulilin3 said:


> For anyone interested in Her Universe merchandise line that she announced would go to Celebration and come over to SWW. Someone on her fb page asked about pricing and this is what she answered:
> _ Our pin-up dresses are beautiful woven dresses and they will retail for $150. The woven Lightsaber skirt will be $75 and the cardigans will retail for $50. The quality is just beautiful! The rest of our items will range from $30-$60. Our jewelry will range from $40-$85. All my best, Ashley_
> The dresses are way over my budget, hoping the shirt will be around $40


I've never followed Her Universe before. Are they usually exclusive at the events for a bit before they are available online?


----------



## yulilin3

She said the new line will launch online the same weekend as Celebration


----------



## mamadragona

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I believe you line up for Baymax at 10 but they don't start meeting until 10:30 at least that is how it worked when we were there in January


Ugh, so no chance of a M&G before hand then.
When would be the best time then to try to visit?  How late do they M&G?


----------



## mamadragona

I reworked a little - if I move TSMM to before parade check-in, then I can maybe try to squeeze Baymax in after the parade.  I could go to Chewie with DS and DH could go to Baymax with DD.  DD is the Baymax fan.  Do you think it would take more than an hour at that time?


----------



## Fire14

mamadragona said:


> I reworked a little - if I move TSMM to before parade check-in, then I can maybe try to squeeze Baymax in after the parade.  I could go to Chewie with DS and DH could go to Baymax with DD.  DD is the Baymax fan.  Do you think it would take more than an hour at that time?


 YES. I swear the Baymax/Hiro line was at 2+ before they even came out for first set in FEb.


----------



## yulilin3

They are very popular


----------



## keishashadow

Cluelyss said:


> I got a receipt sent to my email, but no confirmation email or text message (I opted to receive both).


thanks, don't see email receipt yet.


----------



## mamadragona

What kid has the patience to wait for 2 hours?  Is there a secret I don't know here?  
Maybe I should take them off the list of things to do.


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> What kid has the patience to wait for 2 hours?  Is there a secret I don't know here?
> Maybe I should take them off the list of things to do.


It's also very popular with adults. I think parents take turns with the kids so they play outside a little and then come back in the line


----------



## KKBDisMom

This might be a silly question, but can you not meet Han Solo? It just dawned on me that I'm not seeing him on any character lists.


----------



## mamadragona

So you can do that, go in and out of the line, trading spots?  Can you bring food in the line (like a sandwich)?  - See I didn't even know this, so treat me as super newbie here.


----------



## MichBoysMom

yulilin3 said:


> first of all
> Is it top priority to meet an Ewok? if it isn't you can line up (with what appears to be the rest of the DISers on this thread) first thing in the morning and have minimal waits for him. Luke, Leia and the Droids have met in the same spot, rotating, for years. The problem is that we don't know where they will be.
> Last year Clone Wars characters started meeting after the parade. You can also get a lot of characters by meeting the roaming ones.
> Not sure if you have read this but I'm going on Thursday night to check for backgrounds that will give us clues as to where the characters will be on Friday.
> Also @lovethattink  and @The Sunrise Student are going to the Galactic Gathering Thursday and can check inside the Mall to see if any characters will meet there
> Most of the characters last year met until around 8 and almost 9pm so you can catch quite a few in the evening



Thank You!! Meeting an Ewok would be very nice, but I wouldn't want to wait 2hrs for it in the blazing Florida sun with my 2 boys so I will try to get Chewbacca in the morning  We are going to try to be at HS around 7:30-8am, would that be too late? I'm not sure my boys (5&6) would be able to last too long (i.e. 10pm for the fireworks) if I try to wake them up too early, and I really want them to enjoy their last day at WDW  
You guys are amazing!!! thank you so much for all the tips and and info you share with all of us newbies


----------



## Delilah1310

How bad is the exodus after the fireworks to get to a resort bus? 
compared to MK post-Wishes, for example?
(trying to figure how long our actual day will be, door-to-door)
thnx


----------



## OZMom

mamadragona said:


> What kid has the patience to wait for 2 hours?  Is there a secret I don't know here?
> Maybe I should take them off the list of things to do.



I have to say, I balked at the idea of my boys waiting 2 hours for ANYTHING while we were at Disney, but they waited 2 hours for Jack Skellington and didn't complain a single time. There were lots of people around us jumping in and out of line. I think it's generally allowed as long as it's not like 1 person holding the spot for 12 other adults. I think most people understand one parent waiting while another parent takes the kids. Much rather have to let someone in the line then listen to a whining kid for 2 hours. JMO


----------



## yulilin3

KKBDisMom said:


> This might be a silly question, but can you not meet Han Solo? It just dawned on me that I'm not seeing him on any character lists.


He has never met. Last year they actually auditioned for Han Solo but he didn't appear at SWW. He did appear during the Disney Parks Christmas Parade. So who knows?


mamadragona said:


> So you can do that, go in and out of the line, trading spots?  Can you bring food in the line (like a sandwich)?  - See I didn't even know this, so treat me as super newbie here.


You can switch in and out but you cannot bring food into the building


MichBoysMom said:


> Thank You!! Meeting an Ewok would be very nice, but I wouldn't want to wait 2hrs for it in the blazing Florida sun with my 2 boys so I will try to get Chewbacca in the morning  We are going to try to be at HS around 7:30-8am, would that be too late? I'm not sure my boys (5&6) would be able to last too long (i.e. 10pm for the fireworks) if I try to wake them up too early, and I really want them to enjoy their last day at WDW
> You guys are amazing!!! thank you so much for all the tips and and info you share with all of us newbies


If you get to Chewie's line around 8:15 am you might be looking at a 45 minute wait.


----------



## yulilin3

Heading out for the night. Actually meeting some Disney friends that are visiting and going to Splitsville to check out my son and his band playing tonight. 
Have a great evening everyone


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

mamadragona said:


> What kid has the patience to wait for 2 hours?  Is there a secret I don't know here?
> Maybe I should take them off the list of things to do.


the secret is - line up just before 10 am and get them first thing when they come out at 10:30

I missed it - are you at DHS for more than one day - could you do the parade one day and Baymax on another one?   Alternatively you could try having 2 folks save the parade spot (which could be hit or miss depending on who is around you ) and have the other 2 go see Baymax (lining up really early) and then hurry over to the parade folks ( you will be done with them fairly quickly if you line up early)


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

found some cool Star Wars tee shirts at Wal-Mart today (did not see them online so I can't show you all via a link).  They have an ewok, Chewie, Stormtrooper, Yoda, Darth Vader, and Boba.  They are in the men's section - in our store they were on a free standing stand (not folded / piled) with Avengers shirts.  The backgrounds look mottled - not solid (hard to describe).  DH got Yoda, DD the ewok and I got Chewie and the Ewok.  They were $8.44 each.

NOTE:  We discovered these shirts run small - get the next size larger than  you usually buy!


----------



## ConnieB

pookadoo77 said:


> Can anyone think of a way we can quickly and easily notify others on this thread that weekend V fastpasses are released ? Any ideas are appreciated... Maybe a mailchimp account or something we can join and whoever finds out first can blast the email list? Ideas appreciated so we can work together  TY!



If this is created, I'd join!


----------



## ConnieB

BrittneyMarie said:


> So, for the lowlight situation of the Galactic breakfast... how practical/helpful would it be to bring a giant lantern flashlight? I'm only half joking



Only if you want those around you to attack.....only half joking.


----------



## jimim

AThrillingChase said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, The BOATHOUSE just opened reservations on opentable.com for booking starting May 15th just in time for SWW! We are going Sunday May 17th after the fireworks at HS for a late dinner. We are planning on watching the fireworks from down the street closer to the entrance, and then right when they finish running to a Saratoga Springs bus. I haven't been to DTD since they have been doing all the construction, but it looks like the walkway from SSR ends right around the boathouse location? (I have never been to SSR so if any of you are experts I'd love your thoughts!)


Isn't the boathouse actually a Gibson steakhouse?


----------



## jimim

CJK said:


> Thanks!  Has it been confirmed that the Boathouse is or is't on the dining plan?  The Disney site says it isn't.  Thanks!


No dining plan. Sign restaurant.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> found some cool Star Wars tee shirts at Wal-Mart today (did not see them online so I can't show you all via a link).  They have an ewok, Chewie, Stormtrooper, Yoda, Darth Vader, and Boba.  They are in the men's section - in our store they were on a free standing stand (not folded / piled) with Avengers shirts.  The backgrounds look mottled - not solid (hard to describe).  DH got Yoda, DD the ewok and I got Chewie and the Ewok.  They were $8.44 each.


I'm going to have to go check those out.


----------



## mamadragona

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> the secret is - line up just before 10 am and get them first thing when they come out at 10:30
> 
> I missed it - are you at DHS for more than one day - could you do the parade one day and Baymax on another one?   Alternatively you could try having 2 folks save the parade spot (which could be hit or miss depending on who is around you ) and have the other 2 go see Baymax (lining up really early) and then hurry over to the parade folks ( you will be done with them fairly quickly if you line up early)



Sadly I only have one HS day planned. Too much to do.  I know I can't do everything, but awww man!  Is there a CM there that will give you estimated wait time?  I could trade kids out to eat and then get back in line. That wouldn't be awful, but even if we go right after the parade, we only have 1.5-2 hrs between the parade and Frozen, so I'll want to know if we will have time before we make a commitment.

In other news, I'm enjoying watching my digital versions of SW.  My VHS's got demagged so I gave up on the original, non remastered long ago, and now my DVDs are scratched up.  I'm finally enjoying SW without any freezing and skipping.  Anyone else?


----------



## KKBDisMom

yulilin3 said:


> He has never met. Last year they actually auditioned for Han Solo but he didn't appear at SWW. He did appear during the Disney Parks Christmas Parade. So who knows?
> 
> 
> You can switch in and out but you cannot bring food into the building
> 
> If you get to Chewie's line around 8:15 am you might be looking at a 45 minute wait.



Thanks for answering! We were at Crystal Palace waiting for breakfast when they finished taping the Star Wars segment for the Xmas parade...Luke, Han, Leia and Chewy all walked past. My 5 year old yelled LUKE!! And Luke and Han walked over and shook my 3 & 5 yr olds' hands...probably most Magical Disney moment ever. Right place at the right time! Was kind of hoping to see Han again...but that memory will hold me for a long time


----------



## pookadoo77

ConnieB said:


> If this is created, I'd join!


Ok, all I could think of is create a facebook group JUST for weekend V fastpass notification. Please keep all else to this thread. Just a hopefully quicker way for all of us to let each other know of fp availability with notification for time issues  First person that hears or sees that fastpasses for weekend V are on PLEASE post it on there asap. Thanks!
link to join group, make sure notifications are on...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1615112282034531/


----------



## houseful of boys

Haven't posted here yet but looking forward to our first sww! We are long time wdw vets but sww newbies. We are spending both Saturday and Sunday at dhs for the first weekend. Guinea Pigs! We aren't interested in celebrity autographs and haven't purchased any ftf packages (there are 7 of us). We have a late Star Wars dinner on the 16th and a galactic breakfast on the 17th. Fp+ for sots on the 17th. And we are all excited!
But I have a quick question. We will be at rope drop on the 16th and heading straight for Chewie. And then need to find a spot around 9:45am for the parade? But that still gives me enough time I think to do another character m&g between Chewie and parade. But who else meets that early? We don't need to do darth vader nor the fab 5 in the Star Wars gear since we are doing the character meals. What are my options? 

thanks so much for all the info on here!


----------



## Nhebron

how hard do you think it will be to save spots in the Chewie line?  Meaning, could I stand there while my hubby did something nearby with DS to keep him occupied and then have them rejoin me easily.  We are planning to do the Chewie dash at park open to minimize waits but my kiddo is pretty hyper and I am trying to find a back up plan in case he can't  handle the line.


----------



## db99

Nhebron said:


> how hard do you think it will be to save spots in the Chewie line?  Meaning, could I stand there while my hubby did something nearby with DS to keep him occupied and then have them rejoin me easily.  We are planning to do the Chewie dash at park open to minimize waits but my kiddo is pretty hyper and I am trying to find a back up plan in case he can't  handle the line.



That shouldn't be a problem at all!


----------



## coluk003

i know im going to get major heat for this, but ill say it anyways    Even though its not frowned upon at Disney this is line cutting, now ill also say i dont mind it as long as its 1AD and the children but it gets me in the side when it becomes 5ad and 1kid doing this.  I look at it this way, because ill be honest this would have never happened with my parents, i would have had to learn to stand in line and be patient. Which i know i did when i was a young kid, and back in those days we didnt have FP, we were lucky to have horse and buggy lol. 

I would ask that you just as the people behind you and just not assume they are ok with it.  Maybe its me being the grumpy old man  but this at times bothers me, sometimes more then it should but its more the little things that get me going rather then the BIG , OMG im going to "die" things in life


----------



## Itinkso

Nhebron said:


> how hard do you think it will be to save spots in the Chewie line?  Meaning, could I stand there while my hubby did something nearby with DS to keep him occupied and then have them rejoin me easily.  We are planning to do the Chewie dash at park open to minimize waits but my kiddo is pretty hyper and I am trying to find a back up plan in case he can't  handle the line.


The line runs along the side of Commissary Lane and you can easily exit and enter. When you first get in line, the Attendant will ask the number of guests in your party to keep count. Because Chewie comes out at 8:00, you could be waiting up to 10 minutes before he arrives.

Because the Attendant keeps count of the number in your party, leaving and returning isn't a big deal if someone from your group remains in line.


----------



## aggietwins03

This is probably a dumb question, but is it too late to make 6/6 or 6/7 reservations for the STAR WARS Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi?
It's telling me there are no tables available.  Does that mean it is sold out?


----------



## Nhebron

aggietwins03 said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but is it too late to make 6/6 or 6/7 reservations for the STAR WARS Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi?
> It's telling me there are no tables available.  Does that mean it is sold out?



Yes.  It is probably booked up but people cancel and you may be able to get what you are looking for by watching the cancellations threads.

This worked for me.


----------



## Cluelyss

aggietwins03 said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but is it too late to make 6/6 or 6/7 reservations for the STAR WARS Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi?
> It's telling me there are no tables available.  Does that mean it is sold out?


These meals were announced in November, so it's very likely that it is sold out on those dates. However, keep checking, and watch this thread and the June cancellation thread, and you may get lucky!!


----------



## Ninja Mom

KKBDisMom said:


> This might be a silly question, but can you not meet Han Solo? It just dawned on me that I'm not seeing him on any character lists.



An easy way to explain his absence to your kids is to let them know that he is with Anna and Elsa because he is "Frozen". (OK, THAT was BAD!)



yulilin3 said:


> He has never met. Last year they actually auditioned for Han Solo but he didn't appear at SWW. He did appear during the Disney Parks Christmas Parade. So who knows?



It just occurred to me that after the new movie comes out we are going to have an "Old" Han as well as a "Young" Han... sort of like old Elvis and Young Elvis!
The same could be said about Luke and Leia... and of course we would have R2D2 and C3PO with the young years and the "rusty" years...

~NM
PS> I'm not allowed to buy anymore T-shirts thanks to this thread.


----------



## pld5

pookadoo77 said:


> Ok, all I could think of is create a facebook group JUST for weekend V fastpass notification. Please keep all else to this thread. Just a hopefully quicker way for all of us to let each other know of fp availability with notification for time issues  First person that hears or sees that fastpasses for weekend V are on PLEASE post it on there asap. Thanks!
> link to join group, make sure notifications are on...
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1615112282034531/


I asked to join the group.      I have the deluxe premium FTF for 6/12 but want options for 6/13.   Also want to help out anyone in this group if I can!


----------



## aggietwins03

Cluelyss said:


> and watch this thread and the June cancellation thread, and you may get lucky!!



Thank you!  I just signed up to "watch" the June cancellation board.  HUGE help!


----------



## Itinkso

houseful of boys said:


> who else meets that early?


Darth Maul will be out at that time.


----------



## Cluelyss

Itinkso said:


> Darth Maul will be out at that time.


This is good to know, thanks! If we went right from Chewie to Darth Maul, what kind of a wait would we be looking at? Assuming we get through Chewie's line by 8:30?


----------



## houseful of boys

Itinkso said:


> Darth Maul will be out at that time.



Thank you. If we are at the front of the pack, do you think we would have time to do Chewie and Darth Maul before heading to stake out a spot for the parade? Are they usually close to each other?


----------



## julluvsdisney

mamadragona said:


> What kid has the patience to wait for 2 hours?  Is there a secret I don't know here?
> Maybe I should take them off the list of things to do.



In dec the wait was about 45 mins with a 15 min break for them halfway through. I stood in line the entire time while my two boys hopped in and out with me.  I hope it works out because baymax is adorable!  Good luck!


----------



## Itinkso

Cluelyss said:


> This is good to know, thanks! If we went right from Chewie to Darth Maul, what kind of a wait would we be looking at? Assuming we get through Chewie's line by 8:30?


Actually I meant he would be out between the 9:00-9:45 timeframe that houseful of boys asked about, sorry. If you're one of the first in his line you'd see him when he arrives at 9:00. It will be close to the Mall so some of your party can check out items while someone holds the place in line.


----------



## yulilin3

You guys have been busy...it's raining a lot but enjoying my evening at Splitsville. I agree that it's in good form to inform people that your husband/kid will join you.
It's common practice in the Chewie line because of the whole jta thing.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

coluk003 said:


> i know im going to get major heat for this, but ill say it anyways    Even though its not frowned upon at Disney this is line cutting, now ill also say i dont mind it as long as its 1AD and the children but it gets me in the side when it becomes 5ad and 1kid doing this.  I look at it this way, because ill be honest this would have never happened with my parents, i would have had to learn to stand in line and be patient. Which i know i did when i was a young kid, and back in those days we didnt have FP, we were lucky to have horse and buggy lol.
> 
> I would ask that you just as the people behind you and just not assume they are ok with it.  Maybe its me being the grumpy old man  but this at times bothers me, sometimes more then it should but its more the little things that get me going rather then the BIG , OMG im going to "die" things in life



All I'll say in response to this is that during SWW, nearly all of the character lines are very open, and generally, guests are friendly and understanding of one another.  If you consider a family saving spots for each other to be "line cutting" or something that's going to get your feathers ruffled, then maybe SWW isn't for you.  The lines are long, many/most are in the blazing sun, and with so many kids there, breaks really are needed.  I've never witnessed a big group of adults line jumping, but the lines do tend to be much more loose and free than a typical ride queue, so keep that in mind.  It's easy to leave the lines because most of them are wide open and only denoted with temporary ropes that are put up just for the M&Gs.  I myself have saved spots for total strangers I just met in the line because it's the friendly polite thing to do and I'd want someone to do it for me.   Bathroom breaks aren't always convenient and sometimes you need something to eat or drink, and people aren't always jumping in and out of line just to be jerks.


----------



## soniam

jtowntoflorida said:


> All I'll say in response to this is that during SWW, nearly all of the character lines are very open, and generally, guests are friendly and understanding of one another.  If you consider a family saving spots for each other to be "line cutting" or something that's going to get your feathers ruffled, then maybe SWW isn't for you.  The lines are long, many/most are in the blazing sun, and with so many kids there, breaks really are needed.  I've never witnessed a big group of adults line jumping, but the lines do tend to be much more loose and free than a typical ride queue, so keep that in mind.  It's easy to leave the lines because most of them are wide open and only denoted with temporary ropes that are put up just for the M&Gs.  I myself have saved spots for total strangers I just met in the line because it's the friendly polite thing to do and I'd want someone to do it for me.   Bathroom breaks aren't always convenient and sometimes you need something to eat or drink, and people aren't always jumping in and out of line just to be jerks.



I think people are generally understanding of human survival breaks and "my kid is going to kill everyone if he has to wait in line any longer" breaks. I think what people generally don't like is when there's 1 person saving a spot for a large group, especially if that group then has to weave its way through a defined queue to get back in I probably wouldn't let such a group in. I'm small, but I can take up a lot of space and be really stubborn.

In March, we got in line behind a woman at the turnstile for RD at Epcot. She was the first in line. Later, a man shows up, and I didn't really think anything of it. Then, his family (a wife and 2 kids) show up. Finally, the woman's husband and 2 kids show up. So now, there are 8 people in front of us, when we only thought there was 1, maybe 2. I guess we should have asked. If we had known, we would have chosen a different queue. I wasn't angry, just a little annoyed at the apparent selfishness. She could have also said something to us. What really made it worse, is that none of them had been to the parks with their MBs, and they all had to do the initial finger scan. They were also having a lot of problems using their bands In the end, it wasn't the end of the world, and probably didn't affect us. However, it just seemed inconsiderate. So many people just don't seem to think or care about others.


----------



## Nhebron

soniam said:


> I think people are generally understanding of human survival breaks and "my kid is going to kill everyone if he has to wait in line any longer" breaks. I think what people generally don't like is when there's 1 person saving a spot for a large group, especially if that group then has to weave its way through a defined queue to get back in I probably wouldn't let such a group in. I'm small, but I can take up a lot of space and be really stubborn.
> 
> In March, we got in line behind a woman at the turnstile for RD at Epcot. She was the first in line. Later, a man shows up, and I didn't really think anything of it. Then, his family (a wife and 2 kids) show up. Finally, the woman's husband and 2 kids show up. So now, there are 8 people in front of us, when we only thought there was 1, maybe 2. I guess we should have asked. If we had known, we would have chosen a different queue. I wasn't angry, just a little annoyed at the apparent selfishness. She could have also said something to us. What really made it worse, is that none of them had been to the parks with their MBs, and they all had to do the initial finger scan. They were also having a lot of problems using their bands In the end, it wasn't the end of the world, and probably didn't affect us. However, it just seemed inconsiderate. So many people just don't seem to think or care about others.



The situation you described would probably irritate me, especially if I as waiting in line at RD with my kiddo who has a hard time waiting in line 

In my situation, I don't think I would be inconveniencing anyone because even though I am holding the spot for the family (hubby, kiddo, and I), it's still only one picture/character interaction.  Can't see how that would impact anyone at all.  In fact, I am sure the people around me would prefer this over hearing me constantly reprimanding my son and him jumping around and bumping into them.


----------



## kpd6901

Hello, everyone.  First time posting, and I am so glad I found this board.  First time for SWW, and we already have a HS day planned for Thurs. 6/11 to take care of non-SW things, plus both SW dining experiences, and hopefully JTA.  Our middle son (6) is a huge SW fan, along with both parents. Oldest (10) son is not a SW fan, but is a huge Muppets fan, so we were ecstatic to find Frank Oz on our SWW5.  We booked a PP FtF, and our D-Tech me is scheduled for 2:00 (1:45 arrival).  Is the PMC worth it (is it Family edition now?), but our afternoon looks really tight with the parade, D-Tech, PMC, and 3 shows (SotS, Oz, Obi-Wan) before the dessert party.  Between the FP+ (whenver that opens), the FtF check-in show of our choice, and the standby line, how should we proceed for those 3 shows? Also, if only mom and oldest see Oz, can dad and middle hold their spot in the standby for Obi-Wan?  Finally (?) is there any idea when(start/finish) and where the SW characters become avail for M&G (remember, I already have dining booked for Jedi Mickey, Vader, Boba Fett, Greedo, etc.)  Thank you so much!!


----------



## hydrotony

DisHeels said:


> Last year's "A Conversation with Mark Hamill" did JAT ask different questions each day?  Anyone attend multiple days and found it worthwhile?  Thinking about Frank Oz and should I try to attend more than just the Friday show.  Btw we are taking our DD8 and am hoping he does a few Muppets impressions.



I was at Friday and Sunday shows, they were different with more non-SW stories Sunday, IIRC. A lot of animated Joker stories.


----------



## Cluelyss

Itinkso said:


> Actually I meant he would be out between the 9:00-9:45 timeframe that houseful of boys asked about, sorry. If you're one of the first in his line you'd see him when he arrives at 9:00. It will be close to the Mall so some of your party can check out items while someone holds the place in line.


Thanks for the clarification! So Chewie and Vader are the only ones who have historically met before 9?


----------



## SalmonPink

Ninja Mom said:


> It just occurred to me that after the new movie comes out we are going to have an "Old" Han as well as a "Young" Han... sort of like old Elvis and Young Elvis!
> The same could be said about Luke and Leia... and of course we would have R2D2 and C3PO with the young years and the "rusty" years...
> 
> ~NM
> PS> I'm not allowed to buy anymore T-shirts thanks to this thread.



Well, technically we have an "Old" and "Young" Anakin already, since you can meet both Vader and Clone Wars-era Anakin at SWW! 

There's also the possibility of either "Old" or "Young" Obi-Wan as a M&G, but I don't know if it would ever happen. I still remember the ban on facial hair being lifted for Disney CMs, but would they ever go as far as using a fully-bearded character? And would it need to be a fake beard, if they did, so the CM could still be a 'friend of' other non-bearded characters? These are the questions that keep me up at night.


----------



## Florida Girl

jtowntoflorida said:


> All I'll say in response to this is that during SWW, nearly all of the character lines are very open, and generally, guests are friendly and understanding of one another.  If you consider a family saving spots for each other to be "line cutting" or something that's going to get your feathers ruffled, then maybe SWW isn't for you.  The lines are long, many/most are in the blazing sun, and with so many kids there, breaks really are needed.  I've never witnessed a big group of adults line jumping, but the lines do tend to be much more loose and free than a typical ride queue, so keep that in mind.  It's easy to leave the lines because most of them are wide open and only denoted with temporary ropes that are put up just for the M&Gs.  I myself have saved spots for total strangers I just met in the line because it's the friendly polite thing to do and I'd want someone to do it for me.   Bathroom breaks aren't always convenient and sometimes you need something to eat or drink, and people aren't always jumping in and out of line just to be jerks.


Well to all that I'd say bathroom breaks are one thing but food and drink another....furthermore holding spots so little Jimmy or Susie don't have to wait or so they can do something else is flat out wrong.  So maybe SWW isn't the best place for people including children that aren't prepared and/or willing to wait for what they want. But hey that's just my opinion  
***goes to look for flame retardant suit***


----------



## lovethattink

coluk003 said:


> i know im going to get major heat for this, but ill say it anyways    Even though its not frowned upon at Disney this is line cutting, now ill also say i dont mind it as long as its 1AD and the children but it gets me in the side when it becomes 5ad and 1kid doing this.  I look at it this way, because ill be honest this would have never happened with my parents, i would have had to learn to stand in line and be patient. Which i know i did when i was a young kid, and back in those days we didnt have FP, we were lucky to have horse and buggy lol.
> 
> I would ask that you just as the people behind you and just not assume they are ok with it.  Maybe its me being the grumpy old man  but this at times bothers me, sometimes more then it should but its more the little things that get me going rather then the BIG , OMG im going to "die" things in life





jtowntoflorida said:


> All I'll say in response to this is that during SWW, nearly all of the character lines are very open, and generally, guests are friendly and understanding of one another.  If you consider a family saving spots for each other to be "line cutting" or something that's going to get your feathers ruffled, then maybe SWW isn't for you.  The lines are long, many/most are in the blazing sun, and with so many kids there, breaks really are needed.  I've never witnessed a big group of adults line jumping, but the lines do tend to be much more loose and free than a typical ride queue, so keep that in mind.  It's easy to leave the lines because most of them are wide open and only denoted with temporary ropes that are put up just for the M&Gs.  I myself have saved spots for total strangers I just met in the line because it's the friendly polite thing to do and I'd want someone to do it for me.   Bathroom breaks aren't always convenient and sometimes you need something to eat or drink, and people aren't always jumping in and out of line just to be jerks.





soniam said:


> I think people are generally understanding of human survival breaks and "my kid is going to kill everyone if he has to wait in line any longer" breaks. I think what people generally don't like is when there's 1 person saving a spot for a large group, especially if that group then has to weave its way through a defined queue to get back in I probably wouldn't let such a group in. I'm small, but I can take up a lot of space and be really stubborn.
> 
> In March, we got in line behind a woman at the turnstile for RD at Epcot. She was the first in line. Later, a man shows up, and I didn't really think anything of it. Then, his family (a wife and 2 kids) show up. Finally, the woman's husband and 2 kids show up. So now, there are 8 people in front of us, when we only thought there was 1, maybe 2. I guess we should have asked. If we had known, we would have chosen a different queue. I wasn't angry, just a little annoyed at the apparent selfishness. She could have also said something to us. What really made it worse, is that none of them had been to the parks with their MBs, and they all had to do the initial finger scan. They were also having a lot of problems using their bands In the end, it wasn't the end of the world, and probably didn't affect us. However, it just seemed inconsiderate. So many people just don't seem to think or care about others.



Since ds can't control his body temp, you'll see one of us in line holding the place for the other two, unless the line is small. If he's using his wheelchair,  it's too hard to wiggle through a queue,  so he'll enter the exit once the placeholder gets to the character. 

We've had it where we got in a line because it was short.  Then someone in front of us let in 12 people. No kidding! By the time everyone in front of us got done with their individual and group shots ds was melting.

This is why I'm concerned about the new venue for the SW shows. If we show up last minute with a FP, will we still get a seat? The shows are going to be a challenge. You'll see us with our bags of ice and umbrellas up for ds.



Cluelyss said:


> Thanks for the clarification! So Chewie and Vader are the only ones who have historically met before 9?



The Chipwoks came out early too.


----------



## MinnieMouse100

Working on my plan today since our FP window opens tomorrow we are planning on hitting SWW FRi, sat & Sun but with 2 kids we will not pull full days.  We are shooting to open the park one day and close the park one day.  On SAt we have a breakfast at Sci Fi at 8:05, is it reasonable to expect that we would be able to see the opening show and still get to our res on time, or will we need 2 early mornings


----------



## mamadragona

Florida Girl said:


> Well to all that I'd say bathroom breaks are one thing but food and drink another....furthermore holding spots so little Jimmy or Susie don't have to wait or so they can do something else is flat out wrong.  So maybe SWW isn't the best place for people including children that aren't prepared and/or willing to wait for what they want. But hey that's just my opinion
> ***goes to look for flame retardant suit***



I was talking about the Baymax and Hero line, whose waiting time may be independent of SWW.  I will take your opinion seriously though, because I really try to be neighborly.  Which is why I'm asking seriously.  I think my kids can make it about an hour without food right after parade snacks, but a quick break to walk about or food really does help temper down the crazies - I think it is a low blood sugar thing.  I am blessed with two "warrior" children .

I am hoping the line is a mere 45 min.  Or that my kids, when given the option, decide to just chill out instead over a slow lunch.  If it doesn't work out, well, I guess that is why people make more than one trip. 

Besides, I'm still working on trying to figure out what the kids want.  Plans are still evolving.   It does help to talk it out.  Thanks y'all.


----------



## lovethattink

mamadragona said:


> I was talking about the Baymax and Hero line, whose waiting time may be independent of SWW.  I will take your opinion seriously though, because I really try to be neighborly.  Which is why I'm asking seriously.  I think my kids can make it about an hour without food right after parade snacks, but a quick break to walk about or food really does help temper down the crazies - I think it is a low blood sugar thing.  I am blessed with two "warrior" children .
> 
> I am hoping the line is a mere 45 min.  Or that my kids, when given the option, decide to just chill out instead over a slow lunch.  If it doesn't work out, well, I guess that is why people make more than one trip.
> 
> Besides, I'm still working on trying to figure out what the kids want.  Plans are still evolving.   It does help to talk it out.  Thanks y'all.



We waited an hour both times.  The good thing about Baymax and Hiro's is that it's air conditioned! There are photo - ops in the queue of the characters from the movie. So we made sure to take pictures of ds with them.  People were constantly in and out of the line. Much better to take a crying, screaming child out than have everyone suffer. I bring an activity bag for ds, so he had plenty to do in line. Wifi reception was really good there too. The characters don't sign autographs so that helps the line move a little faster.  You get a photopass card that includes their signature. One of the times we were in line, a cm slipped a Baymax shaped card to ds.  It was a nicer version than the photopass card of their autograph. She said it was a magical moment, not many of these are handed out.


----------



## pookadoo77

Nhebron said:


> how hard do you think it will be to save spots in the Chewie line? Meaning, could I stand there while my hubby did something nearby with DS to keep him occupied and then have them rejoin me easily. We are planning to do the Chewie dash at park open to minimize waits but my kiddo is pretty hyper and I am trying to find a back up plan in case he can't handle the line.



Maybe (if applicable) check out the disability board threads, probably a better place for these type of Q's and they have great suggestions and help, I have been on there myself. Not that some ppl here don't just probably more of a fit there for line issues IMO.  



aggietwins03 said:


> Thank you!  I just signed up to "watch" the June cancellation board.  HUGE help!



Sorry, I fell asleep early last night late FP picking did me in.... I think anyone in group can add ppl to it too if anyone else is stalking just for weekend V fp feel free to join! As soon as anyone hears of fastpasses available for weekend V please post on our group so we can know quickly! Lets just keep the chat and Q's on this thread so we know to take a group notification as death con 1, lol.  I will try to post the link to it in my signature  DISers Take Oz!!


----------



## lovethattink

MinnieMouse100 said:


> Working on my plan today since our FP window opens tomorrow we are planning on hitting SWW FRi, sat & Sun but with 2 kids we will not pull full days.  We are shooting to open the park one day and close the park one day.  On SAt we have a breakfast at Sci Fi at 8:05, is it reasonable to expect that we would be able to see the opening show and still get to our res on time, or will we need 2 early mornings



I don't think you can get to breakfast until the opening show is over.


----------



## mamadragona

lovethattink said:


> We waited an hour both times.  The good thing about Baymax and Hiro's is that it's air conditioned! There are photo - ops in the queue of the characters from the movie. So we made sure to take pictures of ds with them.  People were constantly in and out of the line. Much better to take a crying, screaming child out than have everyone suffer. I bring an activity bag for ds, so he had plenty to do in line. Wifi reception was really good there too. The characters don't sign autographs so that helps the line move a little faster.  You get a photopass card that includes their signature. One of the times we were in line, a cm slipped a Baymax shaped card to ds.  It was a nicer version than the photopass card of their autograph. She said it was a magical moment, not many of these are handed out.



This is all very helpful info.  Thank you!!


----------



## Cluelyss

MinnieMouse100 said:


> Working on my plan today since our FP window opens tomorrow we are planning on hitting SWW FRi, sat & Sun but with 2 kids we will not pull full days.  We are shooting to open the park one day and close the park one day.  On SAt we have a breakfast at Sci Fi at 8:05, is it reasonable to expect that we would be able to see the opening show and still get to our res on time, or will we need 2 early mornings


Yes, as the opening show will end about 7:50 and then you can be on your way


----------



## rstamm

Does anyone know why they are moving the shows from a nice air conditioned theater to a outside theater?
I don't believe it seats more and they had a nice stage with big screens.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Hello, everyone.  First time posting, and I am so glad I found this board.  First time for SWW, and we already have a HS day planned for Thurs. 6/11 to take care of non-SW things, plus both SW dining experiences, and hopefully JTA.  Our middle son (6) is a huge SW fan, along with both parents. Oldest (10) son is not a SW fan, but is a huge Muppets fan, so we were ecstatic to find Frank Oz on our SWW5.  We booked a PP FtF, and our D-Tech me is scheduled for 2:00 (1:45 arrival).  Is the PMC worth it (is it Family edition now?), but our afternoon looks really tight with the parade, D-Tech, PMC, and 3 shows (SotS, Oz, Obi-Wan) before the dessert party.  Between the FP+ (whenver that opens), the FtF check-in show of our choice, and the standby line, how should we proceed for those 3 shows? Also, if only mom and oldest see Oz, can dad and middle hold their spot in the standby for Obi-Wan?  Finally (?) is there any idea when(start/finish) and where the SW characters become avail for M&G (remember, I already have dining booked for Jedi Mickey, Vader, Boba Fett, Greedo, etc.)  Thank you so much!!


first of all  
PMC has 2 versions now. The kids only version is the one you have to sign up for at ABC Sounds Studio (old Sounds Dangerous) and the for Family version the family gets picked at random before each show, for kids that love SW the PMC is a fun way to test their knowledge, everyone wins at the end so it's not like there's one winner only.
Your afternoon looks pretty packed so I wouldn't plan on PMC unless you could do it another SWW day.
Holding spot for Obi Wan will be fine but may not be necessary, since the show is bound to be around 7:45pm a lot of people will be grabbing spots for fireworks.
Some start at 8am, most start at 9am. Almost all end around 8 to 8:30pm. Let me try and figure out a good timetable from last year and I'll post it soon


----------



## yulilin3

rstamm said:


> Does anyone know why they are moving the shows from a nice air conditioned theater to a outside theater?
> I don't believe it seats more and they had a nice stage with big screens.


The Frozen Sing Along is using Premiere Theater right now (where the shows used to be) and they are moving to the New Hyperion Theater (Old AIE) So they don't have any indoor theaters available for SWW.
The Theater of the Stars actually sits about 400 more people because it's stadium seating so they are able to get more people  to scoot together. I've heard that there are planning on installing the bigs screens inside for th SWW shows


----------



## yulilin3

Florida Girl said:


> Well to all that I'd say bathroom breaks are one thing but food and drink another....furthermore holding spots so little Jimmy or Susie don't have to wait or so they can do something else is flat out wrong.  So maybe SWW isn't the best place for people including children that aren't prepared and/or willing to wait for what they want. But hey that's just my opinion
> ***goes to look for flame retardant suit***


No flames from me just remember that SWW is a different kind of event where the majority of lines occur outside in 90 degree heat with 100% humidity. The same child or adult for that matter that can wait in a 1 hour line inside might lose it outside. 
I agree that SWW is not for everyone but when all you are doing is taking a child out of a line for a character that's maybe not even there yet, to go grab a snack, or water or go to the bathroom is not really a big deal.
Like others have said if you were holding a spot and then 5 more people join later, now that's an issue.


----------



## yulilin3

MinnieMouse100 said:


> Working on my plan today since our FP window opens tomorrow we are planning on hitting SWW FRi, sat & Sun but with 2 kids we will not pull full days.  We are shooting to open the park one day and close the park one day.  On SAt we have a breakfast at Sci Fi at 8:05, is it reasonable to expect that we would be able to see the opening show and still get to our res on time, or will we need 2 early mornings


You cannot get to your ressie until the Stormtrooper let us in, so you will be able to watch the opening show with them. The opening show is performed around 7:45 am


----------



## keishashadow

Re entertaining the kids in line, it's a right of passage.My youngest DS is graduating from college in a few weeks so i may be out of the loop as to PC parenting trends.  However, when I take my GD who is 4 anywhere there will be a line, I always download a new game on my phone or tablet.  I've gotten some snarky comments but it's nice to have it stuffed in my bag to keep her from melting down.  I'd just threaten my boys with going back to the room and they knew I meant it, but have found it's different when dealing with a grand child.  

I must wind up in the 'ugly' lines but the few times I've seen large groups of people (i'm not talking an adult and a kid or two, moreso extended, multi-generational family or worse, a gaggle of teens) attempt join an existing Disney line, all heck breaks loose.   a CM soon appears to sort it out resulting in the newbies usually exiting the line in a huff.  It is technically line jumping, in most parks you can be ejected...no idea of Disney's policy on the matter.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I'm not going to get into a line jumping debate in this thread that has been nothing but positive, so this is my last comment.  I only wanted to set expectations for people:  because of the openess of the SWW character lines and the fact that nearly all of them are outside, they tend to be very fluid.  I just want people to be prepared for that, because it's very common and you're going to spend a lot of precious SWW time irritated if that's the type of thing that gets up your gruff.  There will be some people who take advantage, but for the most part, it felt like there's more of a spirit of "we're all in this together" rather than "every man for himself."


----------



## yulilin3

these are times taken from the easywdw review that's on the front page, like anything SWW these times will probably change especially since the parade is being performed a half an hour earlier this year
Chewie. : 8am til 10:50am (for the 11:30 parade) back out at 12:20pm (after the parade) until 8:30pm By the speeder bike, exit of ST
Vader: 8am all the way until 8:50pm (he is the only character that met during the parade) By where Backlot Tour used to be (he might be using their old queue
Luke, Leia and the Droids: I'm not sure but it says that they only met after the parade until 8:35pm.. I seriuosly can't remember This year we don't know where they will be
Darth Maul: Started at 9 until 8:30 took a 2 with a break for parade. By old Backlot Tour
Boba and Jango Fett: started at 10am with parade break, out until 8:50pm By old backlot tour
Chipwoks: 9am with parade break, in at 5:30pm. By Writer's Stop
Disney characters in SW costumes: started at 9am parade break, then out until 8:35. They are moving back outside and will be between GMR exit and ABC Comisary
Amidala: 9:15am, parade break, out until 5:45pm. Next to ABC Sounds Studios
Jedi Council: 9:30am, parade break. Out until 9pm. This year they will be between One Man's Dream and TSMM
Clone Wars group: they started meeting after the parade until 8:40pm. On streets of America again this year
Cantina Band roaming characters arund ST came out after the parade until 7pm
Ewoks: it says on easywdw that they were roaming last year, also around the ST area until 8:30 (I will get a clear confirmation that first Friday on where the ewoks will be)
Aurra Sing, Stormtroopers, Gamorrean Guard, Tuscan Raiders and Zam Wessell: roaming around the old Backlot Tour after the parade until 8:45pm
Jawas and Clone Troopers: roaming after the parade around Streets of America until 8:50pm
Again these are the times from last year. The only thing to note is that Disney SW is moving outside again with no word where Luke, Leia and the droids will be. (they used to meet inside Darth's Mall so maybe they'll go inside again?) 

I'm  taking these times into consideration for my SWW ultimate character hunt the first Friday, so this is my plan:
Chewie
Disney SW
Chipwoks
I'm assuming by this time it'll almost be parade so I'm going to:
Vader
Maul
The Fetts
Amidala
Jedi Council
Clone Wars gang
roaming characters Dark Side 
Jawas 
Cantina Band
Luke, Leia and Droids hoping they are inside the Mall


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> I'm not going to get into a line jumping debate in this thread that has been nothing but positive, so this is my last comment.  I only wanted to set expectations for people:  because of the openess of the SWW character lines and the fact that nearly all of them are outside, they tend to be very fluid.  I just want people to be prepared for that, because it's very common and you're going to spend a lot of precious SWW time irritated if that's the type of thing that gets up your gruff.  There will be some people who take advantage, but for the most part, it felt like there's more of a spirit of "we're all in this together" rather than "every man for himself."


1000 AGREE


----------



## pookadoo77

Jawas..... My second oldest son is obsessed with them and wants to meet and trade over most other things. Any tips to find them or anything else Jawa greatly appreciated!! or are they always lurking? TY!!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Jawas..... My second oldest son is obsessed with them and wants to meet and trade over most other things. Any tips to find them or anything else Jawa greatly appreciated!! or are they always lurking? TY!!


They starts coming out after the parade around Streets of America. You approach  them and ask if they want to trade. Show them what you have, they'll accept it  and look inside their bags and give you something.
They get excited about shiny stuff


----------



## HCinKC

pld5 said:


> Apologies if this has been answered already.   I saw someone ask the question shortly before the celebrities were announced and the feel the force packages were announced, but that was about 100 or some pages ago in this thread.
> 
> For the D-tech appointments, I know they say that the carbonite and princess are available in the more youthful appearances for children, but are the children forced to only pick from those two options?     My son is 9, and I just want to manage expectations for him before we go.   His face is the spitting image of my husband so I guess I can convince him that whatever my husband does is him if I need to.   He likes the Jedi knight option.



My son is six. The CM who booked asked what each of us wanted. When I said Jedi for him (and had said his age already), she didn't say he couldn't do it. I didn't realize at the time that the other two came in more youthful appearances, or I would have asked for clarification to be sure.



yulilin3 said:


> fireworks there's no need to get a spot that early unless you're looking for Hollywood Blvd, around the tip board.
> I usually watch from Echo Lake and that area is pretty empty, easier to get a spot



We will be the guinea-est of guinea pigs on this one since ODS and I will go the first Friday. I was planning on some to-go desserts from our H&V dinner and hoping for a table by the lake since I foresee us there around 8:30. However, I think we then miss the stage show? Is there any place with a good view of both? Or is that unclear because no one really knows how the hat removal will affect views?



coluk003 said:


> i know im going to get major heat for this, but ill say it anyways    Even though its not frowned upon at Disney this is line cutting, now ill also say i dont mind it as long as its 1AD and the children but it gets me in the side when it becomes 5ad and 1kid doing this.  I look at it this way, because ill be honest this would have never happened with my parents, i would have had to learn to stand in line and be patient. Which i know i did when i was a young kid, and back in those days we didnt have FP, we were lucky to have horse and buggy lol.
> 
> I would ask that you just as the people behind you and just not assume they are ok with it.  Maybe its me being the grumpy old man  but this at times bothers me, sometimes more then it should but its more the little things that get me going rather then the BIG , OMG im going to "die" things in life



I have been wondering about proper etiquette for lines. Your point has me laughing because of how different we are raising our kids from how we were raised (which was different from how our parents were raised, and so on). It's like every generation gets wimpier with lower expectations. I agree that kids should be willing to wait in line for something they want. What has me wondering is the weather...I suppose that makes me feel like more flexibility would be nice. Even I will be grouchy standing in an hour long line in 90 degrees. I can understand kids needing a stretch (or potty break since they aren't great at thinking ahead). OTOH, I would never hold a spot for more than my family (which means one photo and autograph). It is rude to hold for multiple photo ops. I am glad you mentioned all of this though. If DH or I happen to stand alone for anything, I will be sure to let our neighbors know that we are a single photo.



lovethattink said:


> You get a photopass card that includes their signature. One of the times we were in line, a cm slipped a Baymax shaped card to ds.  It was a nicer version than the photopass card of their autograph. She said it was a magical moment, not many of these are handed out.



I know other characters do this, too. What size are these? I feel like Disney would make them a good size to slip into an autograph book, but maybe not lol.


----------



## Arich01

So we will be up bright and early to get fp for Jeremy Bulloch on 6/6. After we wait in line and get the wristband, should we just hang outside the gates of DHS? Is there enough time to hop over to the Boardwalk area for a quick grab and go breakfast?


----------



## lovethattink

jtowntoflorida said:


> I'm not going to get into a line jumping debate in this thread that has been nothing but positive, so this is my last comment.  I only wanted to set expectations for people:  because of the openess of the SWW character lines and the fact that nearly all of them are outside, they tend to be very fluid.  I just want people to be prepared for that, because it's very common and you're going to spend a lot of precious SWW time irritated if that's the type of thing that gets up your gruff.  There will be some people who take advantage, but for the most part, it felt like there's more of a spirit of "we're all in this together" rather than "every man for himself."



There really is a Star Wars "Family" mentality among Star Wars fans. Year to year, it's like a huge family reunion seeing old friends and meeting new ones.


----------



## lovethattink

HCinKC said:


> I know other characters do this, too. What size are these? I feel like Disney would make them a good size to slip into an autograph book, but maybe not lol.



About 3 or 4 inches. The photopass one is a regular size photopass though and rectangular.


----------



## yulilin3

Arich01 said:


> So we will be up bright and early to get fp for Jeremy Bulloch on 6/6. After we wait in line and get the wristband, should we just hang outside the gates of DHS? Is there enough time to hop over to the Boardwalk area for a quick grab and go breakfast?


not if you want to make it to actual opening. The give out the fp around 7am and let us in to watch the stormtrooper show around 7:30


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> My son is six. The CM who booked asked what each of us wanted. When I said Jedi for him (and had said his age already), she didn't say he couldn't do it. I didn't realize at the time that the other two came in more youthful appearances, or I would have asked for clarification to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> We will be the guinea-est of guinea pigs on this one since ODS and I will go the first Friday. I was planning on some to-go desserts from our H&V dinner and hoping for a table by the lake since I foresee us there around 8:30. However, I think we then miss the stage show? Is there any place with a good view of both? Or is that unclear because no one really knows how the hat removal will affect views?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wondering about proper etiquette for lines. Your point has me laughing because of how different we are raising our kids from how we were raised (which was different from how our parents were raised, and so on). It's like every generation gets wimpier with lower expectations. I agree that kids should be willing to wait in line for something they want. What has me wondering is the weather...I suppose that makes me feel like more flexibility would be nice. Even I will be grouchy standing in an hour long line in 90 degrees. I can understand kids needing a stretch (or potty break since they aren't great at thinking ahead). OTOH, I would never hold a spot for more than my family (which means one photo and autograph). It is rude to hold for multiple photo ops. I am glad you mentioned all of this though. If DH or I happen to stand alone for anything, I will be sure to let our neighbors know that we are a single photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I know other characters do this, too. What size are these? I feel like Disney would make them a good size to slip into an autograph book, but maybe not lol.


If you grab a spot by Min and Bill you can watch the jumbotron you can see the show and then fireworks. They will be really close but you'll be able to see both things
If they place a big screen by the tipboard that would be a good spot also


----------



## Arich01

yulilin3 said:


> not if you want to make it to actual opening. The give out the fp around 7am and let us in to watch the stormtrooper show around 7:30



Thanks! Looks like we will be bringing something with us to eat while we wait!


----------



## ConnieB

pookadoo77 said:


> Jawas..... My second oldest son is obsessed with them and wants to meet and trade over most other things. Any tips to find them or anything else Jawa greatly appreciated!! or are they always lurking? TY!!



In addition to the free wandering on SoA, they also wander around the Sci Fi breakfast and love to trade with everyone!  Of course, to get a breakfast reservation, you'll need to stalk the ADR.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Any more rumors on the rebels characters and chopper being available for meets this year?


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Any more rumors on the rebels characters and chopper being available for meets this year?


Not I've heard


----------



## BobaFettFan

yulilin3 said:


> You cannot get to your ressie until the Stormtrooper let us in, so you will be able to watch the opening show with them. The opening show is performed around 7:45 am



So in theory if I had an 8:20 am reservation for the sw breakfast with vader/boba,  would I be able to ride star tours and still make it in time?  I was thinking about power walking with dissers to chewbacca but I'm not sure I want/need that meet n greet.


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> So in theory if I had an 8:20 am reservation for the sw breakfast with vader/boba,  would I be able to ride star tours and still make it in time?  I was thinking about power walking with dissers to chewbacca but I'm not sure I want/need that meet n greet.


Yes you should be able get one ride in


----------



## slaveone

Honestly can't wait. I am more then ready for it to be SWW now. My internet has been spotty at best this week and it is driving me a bit crazy. I also am now insanely jealous of all those going to Celebration because of some of the goodies being given out. Hit up the Del Rey booth for goodies from them and Marvel. Including some really awesome pins.


----------



## GBBTomorrow

I am enjoying this thread. We have a trip planned in June, and, silly me, I didn't even realize we would be there for the end of SWW! What a great surprise!

This will be our first time, so I have a newbie question. I apologize if it has already been covered. I have read a bunch here, but 384 pages is a lot! 

My question: is it possible, feasible, desirable to go to the fireworks and then the second Fantasmic show? If so, is there a good viewing location that makes it easy-ish to get to Fantasmic?

Thanks in advance for the expertise.


----------



## southernfriedmom

yulilin3 said:


> The Frozen Sing Along is using Premiere Theater right now (where the shows used to be) and they are moving to the New Hyperion Theater (Old AIE) So they don't have any indoor theaters available for SWW.
> The Theater of the Stars actually sits about 400 more people because it's stadium seating so they are able to get more people  to scoot together. I've heard that there are planning on installing the bigs screens inside for th SWW shows


 My plan was
to watch several shows on our Deluxe FTF day (including grandparents) and thought it would be a good way to get them out of the heat a lot but I didn't think about it being outside. It's been forever since we've done Beauty & the Beast- how's the temp. feel in there?


----------



## lovethattink

southernfriedmom said:


> My plan was
> to watch several shows on our Deluxe FTF day (including grandparents) and thought it would be a good way to get them out of the heat a lot but I didn't think about it being outside. It's been forever since we've done Beauty & the Beast- how's the temp. feel in there?



This week is been mid- 80's with a feel like of 96. The theater is shaded and there are fans. The back bleachers are in full sun.


----------



## Itinkso

GBBTomorrow said:


> My question: is it possible, feasible, desirable to go to the fireworks and then the second Fantasmic show? If so, is there a good viewing location that makes it easy-ish to get to Fantasmic?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the expertise.


It's ideal to attend the 2nd Fant. You'll have plenty of time to get to Fant.


----------



## yulilin3

GBBTomorrow said:


> I am enjoying this thread. We have a trip planned in June, and, silly me, I didn't even realize we would be there for the end of SWW! What a great surprise!
> 
> This will be our first time, so I have a newbie question. I apologize if it has already been covered. I have read a bunch here, but 384 pages is a lot!
> 
> My question: is it possible, feasible, desirable to go to the fireworks and then the second Fantasmic show? If so, is there a good viewing location that makes it easy-ish to get to Fantasmic?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the expertise.


You'll have plenty of time to watch the fireworks and make it to the second F!. You could watch anywhere you want it really won't matter. You'll have about 30 minutes to make the show so plenty of time


----------



## Cluelyss

GBBTomorrow said:


> I am enjoying this thread. We have a trip planned in June, and, silly me, I didn't even realize we would be there for the end of SWW! What a great surprise!
> 
> This will be our first time, so I have a newbie question. I apologize if it has already been covered. I have read a bunch here, but 384 pages is a lot!
> 
> My question: is it possible, feasible, desirable to go to the fireworks and then the second Fantasmic show? If so, is there a good viewing location that makes it easy-ish to get to Fantasmic?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the expertise.


Yes, the 2nd show is actually recommended if you want to do both. Not sure if there are spots better than others for both view and ease of getting to F! but the 2nd show will be far less crowded, meaning you won't need to get there too far in advance.


----------



## slaveone

May 31 will be crazy in afternoon evening at HS. Mk is closing early for private event so ick. Be aware and prepare.

It is entirely feasible to watch second viewing of Fantasmic after the fireworks. Usually there is plenty of time to reach Fantasmic after the fireworks from just about anywhere in park.
The theatre is hot but lower down shade is reasonable. I don't think the FTF seats are going to be Tatooine like but who knows. Bring cold drinks and it should help.


----------



## cinder-ellah

I've read and enjoyed all the information from page 1 - 384. 
Thank you all !
And I'll continue reading and gaining all the info I can. 
I'm the designated organizer / planner of our group. 
I plan, I organize and then I go with the flow. 
I like to plan ....but I have the mind set that plans are just a guide.  
Embracing the Magic of Disney is my main goal for our family.
If the kids want to just sit on a bench and eat Mickey Ice Cream bars with me......sounds good to me.
My brain doesn't retain all that I read (just because there's so much great information), so now I'm making notes, instead of hoping I remember it all.   Now just to remember where I put my notes.....

This will be our family groups 1st time at SWW.  We're soooo excited.
DS 34, DIL (1st time WDW), GD 8 & GD 6 (1st time at WDW) and me (M/GM celebrating my 64th birthday at Disney !
I've booked our group the DFTF for 5/16.  Shhhhh, its a surprise.  
I haven't told them that we are also "Official Guinea Pigs" ! 
They'll be like "What" ??????   LOL

My GD's and I went shopping yesterday for shiny Trinkets to Trade with the Jawas. 
So, we are getting prepared for the fun and the Magic of Disney / SWW !

Sending Pixie Dust to all of you on your SWW day / days !


----------



## slaveone

Anyone know if there is a Star Wars themed pressed coin machine? I thought there was one near Star Tours but forgot to look when I was there last week.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> Anyone know if there is a Star Wars themed pressed coin machine? I thought there was one near Star Tours but forgot to look when I was there last week.


When Darth's Mall was behind RnRC there was a Star Wars penny machine inside. I don't remember seeing it last year but I want looking for it


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> When Darth's Mall was behind RnRC there was a Star Wars penny machine inside. I don't remember seeing it last year but I want looking for it


Thanks. I was hoping they'd moved it to star tours but no star wars designs are showing on presscoins.com.


----------



## slaveone

slaveone said:


> Thanks. I was hoping they'd moved it to star tours but no star wars designs are showing on presscoins.com.


Ignore this but they did retire the star tours machine. Grumble. I was going to make necklaces to trade with jawas.


----------



## lovethattink

SalmonPink said:


> Well, technically we have an "Old" and "Young" Anakin already, since you can meet both Vader and Clone Wars-era Anakin at SWW!
> 
> There's also the possibility of either "Old" or "Young" Obi-Wan as a M&G, but I don't know if it would ever happen. I still remember the ban on facial hair being lifted for Disney CMs, but would they ever go as far as using a fully-bearded character? And would it need to be a fake beard, if they did, so the CM could still be a 'friend of' other non-bearded characters? These are the questions that keep me up at night.





slaveone said:


> Anyone know if there is a Star Wars themed pressed coin machine? I thought there was one near Star Tours but forgot to look when I was there last week.





yulilin3 said:


> When Darth's Mall was behind RnRC there was a Star Wars penny machine inside. I don't remember seeing it last year but I want looking for it





slaveone said:


> Ignore this but they did retire the star tours machine. Grumble. I was going to make necklaces to trade with jawas.



There was a pressed penny machine in Darth's Mall last year. For Rebel Rendezvous it was near the glasses frames and Duffy bears. Then it got moved to the check out queue just as you made a turn.


----------



## Nhebron

pookadoo77 said:


> Maybe (if applicable) check out the disability board threads, probably a better place for these type of Q's and they have great suggestions and help, I have been on there myself. Not that some ppl here don't just probably more of a fit there for line issues IMO.



Thank you and I will.  My original question was really just trying to understand the openness of the Chewie line...meaning was it even possible due to the configuration of the line for someone to leave and rejoin.  This was answered.  

Sorry folks!!!  Didn't mean to get off the SWW topic.


----------



## yulilin3

Nhebron said:


> Thank you and I will.  My original question was really just trying to understand the openness of the Chewie line...meaning was it even possible due to the configuration of the line for someone to leave and rejoin.  This was answered.
> 
> Sorry folks!!!  Didn't mean to get off the SWW topic.


You didn't really get it off topic. Lines for characters comes up every year. It's good know what to expect. The Chewie line is really easily accessible . As most of the outdoor lines are


----------



## cinder-ellah

Is PMC and FMC only on SWW ?


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> Is PMC and FMC only on SWW ?


yes


----------



## NebrMom

This will be our first to WDW, let alone SWW, and I have been doing a lot of research but I have a feeling it will be different once we get there.  My question is about character lines in the morning vs at night. We fly in the afternoon of Sat. May 23 and. I have us heading to HS about 7 or 8 pm mostly to see the fireworks and F! I thought we could visit Darth's Maul since by then there shouldn't be a line to get in (should there?) Would it be better to meet Chewie then also or wait until our SWW morning Fri, May 29. I will try to get us to rope drop that day but we also will be switching resorts and will have to check out of one and send our bags to the second. If riding the Disney bus from CBR, can you make it to see the storm trooper opening show? Thanks to this board, I think most of my other questions have been answered.


----------



## yulilin3

NebrMom said:


> This will be our first to WDW, let alone SWW, and I have been doing a lot of research but I have a feeling it will be different once we get there.  My question is about character lines in the morning vs at night. We fly in the afternoon of Sat. May 23 and. I have us heading to HS about 7 or 8 pm mostly to see the fireworks and F! I thought we could visit the Maul since by then there shouldn't be a line to get in (should there?) Would it be better to meet Chewie then also or wait until our SWW morning Fri, May 29. I will try to get us to rope drop that day but we also will be switching resorts and will have to check out of one and send our bags to the second. If riding the Disney bus from CBR, can you make it to see the storm trooper opening show? Thanks to this board, I think most of my other questions have been answered.


You can meet some characters in the evening, Darth's Mall should have very little lines. Chewie's line stays consistently long all day, anywhere from an hour to 90 minutes, the problem with lines in the afternoon/evening is weather. It can be extremely hot and humid or it could be raining. Either way not really ideal since most of the characters are outside, some in the sun with no shade whatsoever.
You can ask the front desk at what time the buses will start going to DHS but they should start running around 6:30am so you should have time to make rope drop


----------



## NebrMom

yulilin3 said:


> You can meet some characters in the evening, Darth's Mall should have very little lines. Chewie's line stays consistently long all day, anywhere from an hour to 90 minutes, the problem with lines in the afternoon/evening is weather. It can be extremely hot and humid or it could be raining. Either way not really ideal since most of the characters are outside, some in the sun with no shade whatsoever.
> You can ask the front desk at what time the buses will start going to DHS but they should start running around 6:30am so you should have time to make rope drop


Thanks, since we will have another day during the week to do non-SWS stuff at HS, including Galactic breakfast, all I have planned before the parade that day was Chewie and maybe some roaming characters. Is there no hope that the Star Wars rebels characters will be greeting? My DD8 loves them, especially Chopper.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Re entertaining the kids in line, it's a right of passage.My youngest DS is graduating from college in a few weeks so i may be out of the loop as to PC parenting trends.  However, when I take my GD who is 4 anywhere there will be a line, I always download a new game on my phone or tablet.  I've gotten some snarky comments but it's nice to have it stuffed in my bag to keep her from melting down.  I'd just threaten my boys with going back to the room and they knew I meant it, but have found it's different when dealing with a grand child.
> 
> I must wind up in the 'ugly' lines but the few times I've seen large groups of people (i'm not talking an adult and a kid or two, moreso extended, multi-generational family or worse, a gaggle of teens) attempt join an existing Disney line, all heck breaks loose.   a CM soon appears to sort it out resulting in the newbies usually exiting the line in a huff.  It is technically line jumping, in most parks you can be ejected...no idea of Disney's policy on the matter.



You gotta do what you gotta do. I don't particularly like DS playing video games, playing with our phones, or watching a lot of TV. However, in lines or on planes, as long as he is quiet and behaves, I let a lot of those rules go. We even let him play on our phones during Hall of Presidents once. It's so quiet in there, that I didn't want him disturbing everyone with his complaints of boredom. So, I told him he could play Angry Birds Space with the volume off. It had to be the space one, because that one is darker, and we lowered the screen brightness.

We are all so hard on ourselves as parents, and grandparents too. We should just cut each other and ourselves some slack. Raising kids is different today than it was in the past, which is always true. We all mostly just want to do the best for our families


----------



## soniam

slaveone said:


> Ignore this but they did retire the star tours machine. Grumble. I was going to make necklaces to trade with jawas.



The necklaces sound cool. I was so bummed to find this out in March. We really wanted a SW penny. I asked the woman at Tataouine Traders about it. She said it was retired. She was hoping that a new one would be made, because she is asked all the time. Hopefully, they will have one for SWW. I am thinking of contacting guest services about it. There are other things that I wish they had a penny press for too, like Enchanted Tiki Room, Carousel of Progress, and the Peoplemover.


----------



## yulilin3

NebrMom said:


> Thanks, since we will have another day during the week to do non-SWS stuff at HS, including Galactic breakfast, all I have planned before the parade that day was Chewie and maybe some roaming characters. Is there no hope that the Star Wars rebels characters will be greeting? My DD8 loves them, especially Chopper.


I'm trying to contact some of my friends from entertainment to see if they can confirm or deny. No word yet but that doesn't mean they won't meet. They will probably be featured again during the SW Rebels show and you'll see them in the parade


----------



## markmcalear

Big week for SWW milestones for me this week!!

1. Today is 31 days until I fly out - that officially makes it 1 month away!!!
2. Tomorrow is 30 days until I fly out - undisputedly a month away!!
3. Can book BOG lunch on Tuesday!!
4. Wednesday is 4 weeks until I fly out!!

Is that too much?


----------



## coluk003

I like chopper, but Sabine I love. Especially since she's a mando.


----------



## JayLeeJay

markmcalear said:


> Big week for SWW milestones for me this week!!
> 
> 
> 3. Can book BOG lunch on Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> Is that too much?



For booking on Tuesday, are you referring to a BOG fast pass lunch (at 27 days out?) If so, BOG is now a standard ADR for breakfast, lunch, and dinner and is available 180 days out, although I think breakfast is just a test right now through June-ish.


----------



## JayLeeJay

I have a question about meeting characters. I hadn't really planned on meeting characters outside of the Sci-fi breakfast but my boyfriend mentioned he would like to get a few, although he doesn't have any in particular that he'd like to see. We have the FtF deluxe package along with a d-tech reservation on May 23 so we probably won't have time for characters on Saturday. On Sunday, we have a Sci-Fi breakfast at 9:30am. What can I expect for lines if we start with characters after breakfast? Would lines be worse if we start with characters closer to 1pm. We could also do breakfast at 8:15 if that will help out significantly with lines. I think I also remember seeing a list showing the priority of characters but I can't find it. Can someone help me find this list (if it exists). I would like to be able to show this list along with info from people here to my boyfriend who still think we can just "wing it."


----------



## markmcalear

JayLeeJay said:


> For booking on Tuesday, are you referring to a BOG fast pass lunch (at 27 days out?) If so, BOG is now a standard ADR for breakfast, lunch, and dinner and is available 180 days out, although I think breakfast is just a test right now through June-ish.



No, I have booked an ADR for lunch already. MDE says I can place my order from April 14th.


----------



## JayLeeJay

markmcalear said:


> No, I have booked an ADR for lunch already. MDE says I can place my order from April 14th.



Good!! With the timing you listed I was so worried that you were waiting to book a fast pass and were going to be disappointed. So happy that it not the case.


----------



## Metz172

Is there anyone that has used Touring Plans for SWWs before?  Will they put the actual shows in at some point or is there a better way than listing them as breaks?  Also will they update the parade time do you think?  Its hard to play with the schedule without being able to get them in.


----------



## coluk003

Metz172 said:


> Is there anyone that has used Touring Plans for SWWs before?  Will they put the actual shows in at some point or is there a better way than listing them as breaks?  Also will they update the parade time do you think?  Its hard to play with the schedule without being able to get them in.




Im VERY interested in knowing this too. Maybe someone that has used it in past yeas can help us out.


----------



## mamadragona

markmcalear said:


> No, I have booked an ADR for lunch already. MDE says I can place my order from April 14th.



Ohhh, you can???  Is this just for lunch or breakfast or dinner?  (I have both). Where do you find that on MDE?   I know, OT.  Sorry!


----------



## coluk003

Just lunch for now, i remember reading breakfast was coming soon also to order ahead.


----------



## BrittneyMarie

mamadragona said:


> Ohhh, you can???  Is this just for lunch or breakfast or dinner?  (I have both). Where do you find that on MDE?   I know, OT.  Sorry!



You can preorder lunch and breakfast 30 days from the ADR 

Breakfast started this week, I believe


----------



## coluk003

Metz172 said:


> Is there anyone that has used Touring Plans for SWWs before?  Will they put the actual shows in at some point or is there a better way than listing them as breaks?  Also will they update the parade time do you think?  Its hard to play with the schedule without being able to get them in.



I also asked on their youtube page in case they might answer


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> I have a question about meeting characters. I hadn't really planned on meeting characters outside of the Sci-fi breakfast but my boyfriend mentioned he would like to get a few, although he doesn't have any in particular that he'd like to see. We have the FtF deluxe package along with a d-tech reservation on May 23 so we probably won't have time for characters on Saturday. On Sunday, we have a Sci-Fi breakfast at 9:30am. What can I expect for lines if we start with characters after breakfast? Would lines be worse if we start with characters closer to 1pm. We could also do breakfast at 8:15 if that will help out significantly with lines. I think I also remember seeing a list showing the priority of characters but I can't find it. Can someone help me find this list (if it exists). I would like to be able to show this list along with info from people here to my boyfriend who still think we can just "wing it."


In the first post of this thread, toward the top there's a comprehensive review and a list of characters.
Priorities are: Chewbacca, Vader, Disney SW and Darth Maul they will have the longest lines all day.
If you can't first thing the next best time is after the period before they come out for their afternoon sets


----------



## mamadragona

BrittneyMarie said:


> You can preorder lunch and breakfast 30 days from the ADR
> 
> Breakfast started this week, I believe


Oooooh!!! Thanks @markmcalear and @BrittneyMarie for the heads up.  I assume this is only for BoG, not for other ADRs?  Any idea how it will handle allergies?  I'm a guinea pig, so (if my counter is right), I am:

32 days from flying out
3 days from BoG ADR food ordering, apparently
34 days from SWW
35 days from Epcot, and
36 days from cruise!


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> In the first post of this thread, toward the top there's a comprehensive review and a list of characters.
> Priorities are: Chewbacca, Vader, Disney SW and Darth Maul they will have the longest lines all day.
> If you can't first thing the next best time is after the period before they come out for their afternoon sets



Thanks! I checked the first post but most have just scrolled right past it.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Thanks! I checked the first post but most have just scrolled right past it.


http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/


----------



## BrittneyMarie

mamadragona said:


> Oooooh!!! Thanks @markmcalear and @BrittneyMarie for the heads up.  I assume this is only for BoG, not for other ADRs?  Any idea how it will handle allergies?  I'm a guinea pig, so (if my counter is right), I am:
> 
> 32 days from flying out
> 33 days from BoG ADR food ordering, apparently
> 34 days from SWW
> 35 days from Epcot, and
> 36 days from cruise!



Yes, just BoG. From what I've heard the customization options arent too great, but you can also change your order when you get there. If you go to your reservations page on MDE, there will be a line in the BoG reservation that says "Place your order starting ________"


----------



## yulilin3

Alright. My work is done. Steph just has to finish one of the guns. Taking into consideration this is the first time we have ever done anything like this I'm very proud. I did the gun/holster. Stephanie did the entire armor, she made her own spray gun (she didn't want to buy it),the commlink and painted everything
I present Steph Wren, if you see her she is more than happy to take pictures, she really wants people to approach her while wearing it. When you click on the link it should go automatically to "most recent" 
http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> Alright. My work is done. Steph just has to finish one of the guns. Taking into consideration this is the first time we have ever done anything like this I'm very proud. I did the gun/holster. Stephanie did the entire armor, she made her own spray gun (she didn't want to buy it),the commlink and painted everything
> I present Steph Wren, if you see her she is more than happy to take pictures, she really wants people to approach her while wearing it. When you click on the link it should go automatically to "most recent"
> http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/?sort=3&page=1



Oh my gosh, that's _amazing_, I love it!


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> Alright. My work is done. Steph just has to finish one of the guns. Taking into consideration this is the first time we have ever done anything like this I'm very proud. I did the gun/holster. Stephanie did the entire armor, she made her own spray gun (she didn't want to buy it),the commlink and painted everything
> I present Steph Wren, if you see her she is more than happy to take pictures, she really wants people to approach her while wearing it. When you click on the link it should go automatically to "most recent"
> http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/?sort=3&page=1



WOW incredible.


----------



## lovethattink

I can't wait to see her in person. You both did a fantastic job on the costume!!

Are you going to put color in her hair too?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> I can't wait to see her in person. You both did a fantastic job on the costume!!
> 
> Are you going to put color in her hair too?


Yep. Hair spray orange and blue should arrive this weekend


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Yep. Hair spray orange and blue should arrive this weekend



Very cool!  Will her school allow different colored hair or will it wash out?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Very cool!  Will her school allow different colored hair or will it wash out?


It's the washable kind. She's still in MS so the dress code doesn't allow "unnatural" hair color.


----------



## Tltorrez

Metz172 said:


> Is there anyone that has used Touring Plans for SWWs before?  Will they put the actual shows in at some point or is there a better way than listing them as breaks?  Also will they update the parade time do you think?  Its hard to play with the schedule without being able to get them in.



The shows are in there now under Star Wars Presentation or something like that. I already complained about the parade time last week. But it wouldn't hurt to prod them again.


----------



## Tltorrez

mamadragona said:


> Oooooh!!! Thanks @markmcalear and @BrittneyMarie for the heads up.  I assume this is only for BoG, not for other ADRs?  Any idea how it will handle allergies?  I'm a guinea pig, so (if my counter is right), I am:
> 
> 32 days from flying out
> 3 days from BoG ADR food ordering, apparently
> 34 days from SWW
> 35 days from Epcot, and
> 36 days from cruise!



From what I saw, most of the items have the ability to remove various components (e.g., cheese). But when you check in they will confirm your order and you can discuss any additional issues then.


----------



## aggietwins03

Are the Symphony in the Stars fireworks an alternative to Fantasmic, or are we supposed to try and see both?  

EDIT:  Sorry.  I just refreshed my page and saw the answer to this exact question above!


----------



## aggietwins03

Metz172 said:


> Is there anyone that has used Touring Plans for SWWs before?  Will they put the actual shows in at some point or is there a better way than listing them as breaks?  Also will they update the parade time do you think?  Its hard to play with the schedule without being able to get them in.



I'm using it now to plan our trip.  If you click on "add attraction" and scroll down to the bottom of the list of attractions, several of the SWW events are listed there.


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> Alright. My work is done. Steph just has to finish one of the guns. Taking into consideration this is the first time we have ever done anything like this I'm very proud. I did the gun/holster. Stephanie did the entire armor, she made her own spray gun (she didn't want to buy it),the commlink and painted everything
> I present Steph Wren, if you see her she is more than happy to take pictures, she really wants people to approach her while wearing it. When you click on the link it should go automatically to "most recent"
> http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/?sort=3&page=1



That's awesome!!


----------



## aggietwins03

Is the "Celebrity Motorcade" the same thing as the "Legends of the Force Motorcade Parade"?


----------



## jennab113

Steph looks awesome, @yulilin3! I'm impressed! She'll be a hit at SWW.


----------



## lovethattink

aggietwins03 said:


> Is the "Celebrity Motorcade" the same thing as the "Legends of the Force Motorcade Parade"?



Same


----------



## Metz172

aggietwins03 said:


> I'm using it now to plan our trip.  If you click on "add attraction" and scroll down to the bottom of the list of attractions, several of the SWW events are listed there.


I was looking for each of the shows to be individually listed.  What I figured out is if you select Star Wars Presentation as many times as you are seeing shows and optimize, it will put them into the right slots.  It works but it would be nicer if each show was listed individually.


----------



## Tltorrez

aggietwins03 said:


> Is the "Celebrity Motorcade" the same thing as the "Legends of the Force Motorcade Parade"?



Yes, except they still have the old time listed. It's at 11:00am this year.


----------



## Tltorrez

Metz172 said:


> I was looking for each of the shows to be individually listed.  What I figured out is if you select Star Wars Presentation as many times as you are seeing shows and optimize, it will put them into the right slots.  It works but it would be nicer if each show was listed individually.



I agree. Though it's still better than using a bazillion different breaks.

I always use TP to plan my trips but it would be a whole lot easier to use if you could tell the system that you want to line up early for a show or parade. My often end up with more breaks than attractions.


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> Alright. My work is done. Steph just has to finish one of the guns. Taking into consideration this is the first time we have ever done anything like this I'm very proud. I did the gun/holster. Stephanie did the entire armor, she made her own spray gun (she didn't want to buy it),the commlink and painted everything
> I present Steph Wren, if you see her she is more than happy to take pictures, she really wants people to approach her while wearing it. When you click on the link it should go automatically to "most recent"
> http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/?sort=3&page=1



This is awesome!  You guys did a great job!


----------



## AuntieK

Does anybody else find it odd that for weekend V the Beauty and the Beast shows are missing from the calendar?  They announced that _by_ Frozen Summer Fun the sing along would be in the new Hyperion theater.  Frozen Summer fun starts 3 days after weekend V ends.  I keep wondering if the SW shows will be in the Premier theater that weekend or maybe there will be a morning show.  I find it strange that Beauty and the Beast is missing from the calendar.  I can't book my FP until tonight so I don't know if BntB is a FP option that weekend.


----------



## lowlight79

Hey everybody!, Headiing down for the last SWW on the 12th to the 14th. We have a breakfast booked for the Sci Fi theatre with all the SW characters. Is there anyway to set your fast pass for either peter mayhew or frank oz? I don't see the option on the disney website


----------



## yulilin3

lowlight79 said:


> Hey everybody!, Headiing down for the last SWW on the 12th to the 14th. We have a breakfast booked for the Sci Fi theatre with all the SW characters. Is there anyway to set your fast pass for either peter mayhew or frank oz? I don't see the option on the disney website


Fp for sww shows for weekend V haven't been released yet


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> Alright. My work is done. Steph just has to finish one of the guns. Taking into consideration this is the first time we have ever done anything like this I'm very proud. I did the gun/holster. Stephanie did the entire armor, she made her own spray gun (she didn't want to buy it),the commlink and painted everything
> I present Steph Wren, if you see her she is more than happy to take pictures, she really wants people to approach her while wearing it. When you click on the link it should go automatically to "most recent"
> http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/?sort=3&page=1


It turned out great!!!!


----------



## lowlight79

yulilin3 said:


> Fp for sww shows for weekend V haven't been released yet


 Thanks, would you happen to know when they will be doing the release?


----------



## yulilin3

lowlight79 said:


> Thanks, would you happen to know when they will be doing the release?


No, no one knows. Someone created a fb group to recieve alerts when they go live. Can't get the link right now but it's a couple of pages back


----------



## magicwishes

Can you get fastpass plus for any of the shows?


----------



## luvallprincesses

AuntieK said:


> Does anybody else find it odd that for weekend V the Beauty and the Beast shows are missing from the calendar?  They announced that _by_ Frozen Summer Fun the sing along would be in the new Hyperion theater.  Frozen Summer fun starts 3 days after weekend V ends.  I keep wondering if the SW shows will be in the Premier theater that weekend or maybe there will be a morning show.  I find it strange that Beauty and the Beast is missing from the calendar.  I can't book my FP until tonight so I don't know if BntB is a FP option that weekend.


I booked my FP's at 1 this morning. Beauty and the Beast was/is not available at all for the weekend. Neither is the Frozen Sing Along. They were both surprises to me.


----------



## MaBelle2015

luvallprincesses said:


> I booked my FP's at 1 this morning. Beauty and the Beast was/is not available at all for the weekend. Neither is the Frozen Sing Along. They were both surprises to me.


I believe Frozen sing along show will not be running as of June 1st. Maybe they will be switching to Frozen Fever theme?!


----------



## BobaFettFan

yulilin3 said:


> Alright. My work is done. Steph just has to finish one of the guns. Taking into consideration this is the first time we have ever done anything like this I'm very proud. I did the gun/holster. Stephanie did the entire armor, she made her own spray gun (she didn't want to buy it),the commlink and painted everything
> I present Steph Wren, if you see her she is more than happy to take pictures, she really wants people to approach her while wearing it. When you click on the link it should go automatically to "most recent"
> http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/?sort=3&page=1



I like how awesome it looks yet comfortable with hot weather. If only I could get my boba helmet to not melt my face/kill me in heat...


----------



## aggiejnny

M


slaveone said:


> May 31 will be crazy in afternoon evening at HS. Mk is closing early for private event so ick. Be aware and prepare.
> 
> It is entirely feasible to watch second viewing of Fantasmic after the fireworks. Usually there is plenty of time to reach Fantasmic after the fireworks from just about anywhere in park.
> The theatre is hot but lower down shade is reasonable. I don't think the FTF seats are going to be Tatooine like but who knows. Bring cold drinks and it should help.



I didn't see that MK was closing early - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## aggiejnny

lovethattink said:


> There was a pressed penny machine in Darth's Mall last year. For Rebel Rendezvous it was near the glasses frames and Duffy bears. Then it got moved to the check out queue just as you made a turn.



I hope they bring it back this year!


----------



## aggiejnny

markmcalear said:


> Big week for SWW milestones for me this week!!
> 
> 1. Today is 31 days until I fly out - that officially makes it 1 month away!!!
> 2. Tomorrow is 30 days until I fly out - undisputedly a month away!!
> 3. Can book BOG lunch on Tuesday!!
> 4. Wednesday is 4 weeks until I fly out!!
> 
> Is that too much?


Congrats!


----------



## aggiejnny

coluk003 said:


> Im VERY interested in knowing this too. Maybe someone that has used it in past yeas can help us out.


me too!


----------



## aggiejnny

cinder-ellah said:


> I've read and enjoyed all the information from page 1 - 384.
> Thank you all !
> And I'll continue reading and gaining all the info I can.
> I'm the designated organizer / planner of our group.
> I plan, I organize and then I go with the flow.
> I like to plan ....but I have the mind set that plans are just a guide.
> Embracing the Magic of Disney is my main goal for our family.
> If the kids want to just sit on a bench and eat Mickey Ice Cream bars with me......sounds good to me.
> My brain doesn't retain all that I read (just because there's so much great information), so now I'm making notes, instead of hoping I remember it all.   Now just to remember where I put my notes.....
> 
> This will be our family groups 1st time at SWW.  We're soooo excited.
> DS 34, DIL (1st time WDW), GD 8 & GD 6 (1st time at WDW) and me (M/GM celebrating my 64th birthday at Disney !
> I've booked our group the DFTF for 5/16.  Shhhhh, its a surprise.
> I haven't told them that we are also "Official Guinea Pigs" !
> They'll be like "What" ??????   LOL
> 
> My GD's and I went shopping yesterday for shiny Trinkets to Trade with the Jawas.
> So, we are getting prepared for the fun and the Magic of Disney / SWW !
> 
> Sending Pixie Dust to all of you on your SWW day / days !



Congrats! Sounds like a fun trip!


----------



## aggiejnny

yulilin3 said:


> In the first post of this thread, toward the top there's a comprehensive review and a list of characters.
> Priorities are: Chewbacca, Vader, Disney SW and Darth Maul they will have the longest lines all day.
> If you can't first thing the next best time is after the period before they come out for their afternoon sets


Thanks - this is super helpful!


----------



## aggiejnny

yulilin3 said:


> Alright. My work is done. Steph just has to finish one of the guns. Taking into consideration this is the first time we have ever done anything like this I'm very proud. I did the gun/holster. Stephanie did the entire armor, she made her own spray gun (she didn't want to buy it),the commlink and painted everything
> I present Steph Wren, if you see her she is more than happy to take pictures, she really wants people to approach her while wearing it. When you click on the link it should go automatically to "most recent"
> http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/?sort=3&page=1


Great job!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Wow, Yulilin, that costume is awesome!


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> I like how awesome it looks yet comfortable with hot weather. If only I could get my boba helmet to not melt my face/kill me in heat...


no helmet for us. too expensive. everything was hand made, minus the pants, shirts and boots. I gave her the option to buy the sprayer gun online (they sell the kit and you just put it together and paint it) but she wanted to do it on her own so she used sculpey, it's not perfect but it's her very own creation.


----------



## yulilin3

magicwishes said:


> Can you get fastpass plus for any of the shows?


yes, all the shows for SWW are offering fp. They are Tier 1. So if already have a fp you have to cancel it or move it around so you can see your other options.
Weekend V is the only one that hasn't released fp for the SWW shows yet.


----------



## pookadoo77

lowlight79 said:


> Thanks, would you happen to know when they will be doing the release?





magicwishes said:


> Can you get fastpass plus for any of the shows?



the link to the facebook page is in the bottom of my signature. No chat or questions on the page please, just on here. As soon as any of us hear fastpasses are open for weekend V please post on the page, lots of chatter then to alert us all to run, run, run, lol.... All we should have to do is keep an eye out for group notifications


----------



## kpd6901

I know they had FtF available last year also, but maybe that had made some changes to it or not (idk).  How busy/long is the 10:00 check-in line at Min and Bill's to select the show of your choice?  Now that we prob won't do PMC, and hopefully already have JTA taken care of earlier in the week, we would like to get M&G with Chewie, Darth Maul, and any others available before then.  Hopefully we would have the Oz FP+ in hand and would like to sign in for SotS.  Thoughts?


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> I know they had FtF available last year also, but maybe that had made some changes to it or not (idk).  How busy/long is the 10:00 check-in line at Min and Bill's to select the show of your choice?  Now that we prob won't do PMC, and hopefully already have JTA taken care of earlier in the week, we would like to get M&G with Chewie, Darth Maul, and any others available before then.  Hopefully we would have the Oz FP+ in hand and would like to sign in for SotS.  Thoughts?


Last year they didn't offer any shows with FtF but people lined up at least an hour before to get their spots for the parade. If you really want to get SotS I would say be in line no later than 10am. I'm hoping that they have more than one person doing the sign ups so that it would go faster.Not exactly sure how it will work out. Will they have a sticker that says which show or a wristband for each show? not sure.


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> Last year they didn't offer any shows with FtF but people lined up at least an hour before to get their spots for the parade. If you really want to get SotS I would say be in line no later than 10am. I'm hoping that they have more than one person doing the sign ups so that it would go faster.Not exactly sure how it will work out. Will they have a sticker that says which show or a wristband for each show? not sure.


Yeah, we were thinking to be in line ready to check in a little before 10.  With the included parade section, should we still stake out a spot an hour early, or should we still be able to find a good spot in the reserved section by say 10:30 or so?


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Yeah, we were thinking to be in line ready to check in a little before 10.  With the included parade section, should we still stake out a spot an hour early, or should we still be able to find a good spot in the reserved section by say 10:30 or so?


if you want to be in the front I would check in and grab your spot. Last year they had kids sit in the front while adults could sit or stand behind them.
I know it seems like an hour before parade is a long time but if you consider that to be able to grab a spot without the package you would need to do so at least an hour and a half before it doesn't seem that bad.


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> if you want to be in the front I would check in and grab your spot. Last year they had kids sit in the front while adults could sit or stand behind them.
> I know it seems like an hour before parade is a long time but if you consider that to be able to grab a spot without the package you would need to do so at least an hour and a half before it doesn't seem that bad.


Okay.  You're right...no complaining.  Earlier discussions about holding line places can be asked here too...especially with ADHD and Autism with our kids.  If we need to take one to at least just walk around to ease the wait and then come back to the rest of the family, would that be acceptable?
Do you know if these FtF reserved access sections are in the sun or shade? I know that some of the other tip sites had noted that one side of the parade route is in the shade and the other is in the sun...for at least part of the parade route.


----------



## MinnieMouse100

Just logged on to do our FP for weekend V and none of the Star Wars shows are coming up.  Has anyone been able to book FP's for 12-14th?


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Okay.  You're right...no complaining.  Earlier discussions about holding line places can be asked here too...especially with ADHD and Autism with our kids.  If we need to take one to at least just walk around to ease the wait and then come back to the rest of the family, would that be acceptable?
> Do you know if these FtF reserved access sections are in the sun or shade? I know that some of the other tip sites had noted that one side of the parade route is in the shade and the other is in the sun...for at least part of the parade route.


If it's in the same spot as last year (I'm pretty sure it is) it'll be in the shade, one person can take the kids to walk around while the other holds spots. I couldn't go to DHS this past weekend but I'm def. going on Saturday and will take pictures and maybe video of the spots I believe will be used for both packages and VIP. I'll take these around 10:30am to show how shady/sunny the areas are.


----------



## yulilin3

MinnieMouse100 said:


> Just logged on to do our FP for weekend V and none of the Star Wars shows are coming up.  Has anyone been able to book FP's for 12-14th?


not open yet, there's a fb page open for people coming to weekend V to join. Just join and don't post anything. As soon as anyone gets information about the fp being open people will start commenting and you can get your notifications, obviously it will also be posted here.
My hope is that they will wait for the 30 day mark to allow AP to book for Frank Oz weekend


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> If it's in the same spot as last year (I'm pretty sure it is) it'll be in the shade, one person can take the kids to walk around while the other holds spots. I couldn't go to DHS this past weekend but I'm def. going on Saturday and will take pictures and maybe video of the spots I believe will be used for both packages and VIP. I'll take these around 10:30am to show how shady/sunny the areas are.


That's wonderful!! Disney planning is so stressful as it is, it is great to know that we can at least remove some of the stresses of kiddo needs.  So often entertainment venues and their guests expect a "snooze you lose" attitude.  Maybe that's just my experience growing up in the hustle/bustle of New York/Jersey.   We've been to Disney before, but never with our kids - WHOLE new slate of considerations.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> That's wonderful!! Disney planning is so stressful as it is, it is great to know that we can at least remove some of the stresses of kiddo needs.  So often entertainment venues and their guests expect a "snooze you lose" attitude.  Maybe that's just my experience growing up in the hustle/bustle of New York/Jersey.   We've been to Disney before, but never with our kids - WHOLE new slate of considerations.


This event takes some extra planning, specially because of the heat and humidity. Like someone said before: this event is more of "we're all in this together" than "every man for himself" You will encounter people that are rude or unsympathetic but for the most part everyone understands that kids need a break and will hold spots for you in lines or even offer to get you something. 
The most important thing is to know your kids, know when they are about to get grumpy or completely lose it, plan ahead and don't let that happen, take mini breaks, 5 minutes inside somewhere works wonders


----------



## kpd6901

For the FtF dessert party, I know there are separate check-in locations depending on teh package, but all that I see is that check-in for premium is at 10 am at Min & Bill's....but that doesn't seem to make sense.  That would seem to be only for the parade....or do we also get our special dessert party access wristband/card/stamp/whatever at that point too?  If we do, do we just show back up again before it starts at 9pm, again at Min & Bill's? 15/30 mins early or longer for a decent fireworks view or are teh fireworks easily visible throughout the area?  Everything I see says Standing Room, and that's fine - but I thought I saw somewhere that there is a very limited number of seats available - is that true?  Thanks!


----------



## pookadoo77

MinnieMouse100 said:


> Just logged on to do our FP for weekend V and none of the Star Wars shows are coming up. Has anyone been able to book FP's for 12-14th?



the link to the facebook page is in the bottom of my signature. No chat or questions on the page please, just on here. As soon as any of us hear fastpasses are open for weekend V please post on the page, lots of chatter then to alert us all to run, run, run, lol.... All we should have to do is keep an eye out for group notifications


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> For the FtF dessert party, I know there are separate check-in locations depending on teh package, but all that I see is that check-in for premium is at 10 am at Min & Bill's....but that doesn't seem to make sense.  That would seem to be only for the parade....or do we also get our special dessert party access wristband/card/stamp/whatever at that point too?  If we do, do we just show back up again before it starts at 9pm, again at Min & Bill's? 15/30 mins early or longer for a decent fireworks view or are teh fireworks easily visible throughout the area?  Everything I see says Standing Room, and that's fine - but I thought I saw somewhere that there is a very limited number of seats available - is that true?  Thanks!


For the Premium FtF you check in at Min & Bill's by 10am, they will put a wristband on you to show that you have that package. You can enter the area for the parade or enter later depending on your priorities for seating. I would think that once you pick the show (this part of the package is new this year) they will give you a sticker that says which show you want or another wristband (probably different colors to show which show)
For the fireworks you go to the same entrance as used for the parade and just show your wristband and they will let you in.
There is a limited number of seats per SWW show for the Premium package, I think they mean that there's a possibility that not everyone on the PP will have a chance for a specific show. Like for SotS or a Conversation with Frank Oz. It's done on a first come first served basis, so if you want seating for a particular popular show be there early to be able to get it
The fireworks will be visible from anywhere in the FtF area depending on how high the temporary stage is. I think that it won't obstruct as much as the Hat did last year


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> For the Premium FtF you check in at Min & Bill's by 10am, they will put a wristband on you to show that you have that package. You can enter the area for the parade or enter later depending on your priorities for seating. I would think that once you pick the show (this part of the package is new this year) they will give you a sticker that says which show you want or another wristband (probably different colors to show which show)
> For the fireworks you go to the same entrance as used for the parade and just show your wristband and they will let you in.
> There is a limited number of seats per SWW show for the Premium package, I think they mean that there's a possibility that not everyone on the PP will have a chance for a specific show. Like for SotS or a Conversation with Frank Oz. It's done on a first come first served basis, so if you want seating for a particular popular show be there early to be able to get it
> The fireworks will be visible from anywhere in the FtF area depending on how high the temporary stage is. I think that it won't obstruct as much as the Hat did last year


Thanks for spelling that out. I guess I had a brain fart and forgot that "check-in" would get you everything that comes with your package and you just show your credentials without "checking in again" for the selected show and the dessert party - silly me.  Regarding the dessert party, how spacious is the fireworks viewing area? or does it get crammed quickly? We'll have our 3 kids, including our double stroller (so the 6-year old to sit in with the 2-year old).


----------



## mmafan




----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Thanks for spelling that out. I guess I had a brain fart and forgot that "check-in" would get you everything that comes with your package and you just show your credentials without "checking in again" for the selected show and the dessert party - silly me.  Regarding the dessert party, how spacious is the fireworks viewing area? or does it get crammed quickly? We'll have our 3 kids, including our double stroller (so the 6-year old to sit in with the 2-year old).


Last year it wasn't really crowded. There are several long tables holding the desserts, then about 15 to 20 high bar tables to place your drinks and desserts. A double stroller might be harder to navigate between them but once you find a spot you like you can just park it there. 
Here are my pictures from last year's FtF, it includes parade viewing (my DD14 took all of these, she was sitting on the floor) and dessert party. The Hat blocked some of the fireworks but this year it should be much better
http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/Star Wars Weekends 2014?sort=2&page=1


----------



## yulilin3

From an entertainment friend: Luke and Leia will be available to meet again for SWW, still don't know the location. Still no word on Rebel characters for meet and greet


----------



## JenStemp

If we choose SotS for our show with FtF and it starts at 3:15 how far before should be we there to be seated?


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> Last year it wasn't really crowded. There are several long tables holding the desserts, then about 15 to 20 high bar tables to place your drinks and desserts. A double stroller might be harder to navigate between them but once you find a spot you like you can just park it there.
> Here are my pictures from last year's FtF, it includes parade viewing (my DD14 took all of these, she was sitting on the floor) and dessert party. The Hat blocked some of the fireworks but this year it should be much better
> http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/Star Wars Weekends 2014?sort=2&page=1



They might not let a stroller in if everyone is in one area this year, they might have to park it outside somewhere. But again we won't know till weekend one is suppose.


----------



## yulilin3

JenStemp said:


> If we choose SotS for our show with FtF and it starts at 3:15 how far before should be we there to be seated?


it's a reserved area, separate from fp. They will probably start seating at 3pm, so be there by 3pm


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> They might not let a stroller in if everyone is in one area this year, they might have to park it outside somewhere. But again we won't know till weekend one is suppose.


that could be the case. I know last year they allowed strollers in. I'm pretty sure the area will be bigger this year since both packages plus VIP will be in there


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> no helmet for us. too expensive. everything was hand made, minus the pants, shirts and boots. I gave her the option to buy the sprayer gun online (they sell the kit and you just put it together and paint it) but she wanted to do it on her own so she used sculpey, it's not perfect but it's her very own creation.


It is amazing!  My 14 year old ds was really impressed too.


----------



## JenStemp

yulilin3 said:


> it's a reserved area, separate from fp. They will probably start seating at 3pm, so be there by 3pm


THank you. We are trying to map out our afternoon and was curious about it!


----------



## MooksterL1

I just snagged reservations for the Galactic Breakfast!  Thanks again for the Dining Buddy suggestion!  This board is the best!


----------



## kpd6901

coluk003 said:


> They might not let a stroller in if everyone is in one area this year, they might have to park it outside somewhere. But again we won't know till weekend one is suppose.


It's okay if we have to park it.  It would just be so nice to know that our 2 and 6 year old could just chill and maybe pass out (despite the fireworks) after such a long day.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MooksterL1 said:


> I just snagged reservations for the Galactic Breakfast!  Thanks again for the Dining Buddy suggestion!  This board is the best!


 
If anyone is looking for the SWW ADRs, I highly recommend the Dining Buddy.  It is the best $8 I've ever spent.  I now have a good ADR time that works well for us, but out of curiosity I decided to keep getting notifications.  I received 6 or 7 notifications for ADRs over the weekend.  This is the prime time for Weekend IV and Weekend V, since we're nearing the 45 day mark and that's when people start firming plans and cancelling things.


----------



## Dugette

kpd6901 said:


> It's okay if we have to park it.  It would just be so nice to know that our 2 and 6 year old could just chill and maybe pass out (despite the fireworks) after such a long day.


Not sure if it will work the same, but last August at the Frozen fireworks party they were asking everyone to park strollers upon arrival. However, as the night went on, we noticed that people were being allowed to bring their strollers to their tables as their little ones got sleepy. (Ours were wide awake and dancing ). I got the impression that they didn't want the area cluttered with strollers, but were reasonable when they were needed.


----------



## kpd6901

Do we know how far in advance we can find an official map for SWW, Darth's Maul and Character meet adn greet stations?  Are they only available on the first weekend, and we are at the mercy of somebody posting it somewhere or will Disney release it somewhere ahead of time?


----------



## Itinkso

And if you're scoring new ADRs and canceling others, please post the updates on the Roll Call Thread. I'll update them when I have some time. 
http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/

In Florida now, and, ughhh, it is extremely humid and now pouring rain! I had to forego my 5K training walk - maybe tomorrow if I can get out by 7:30 before the humidity becomes unbearable for me, a Cali girl!


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Do we know how far in advance we can find an official map for SWW, Darth's Maul and Character meet adn greet stations?  Are they only available on the first weekend, and we are at the mercy of somebody posting it somewhere or will Disney release it somewhere ahead of time?


last year disney released the maps week by week about a week in advance. It was a clickable link on the SWW page of the Disney site.
Darth's Mall will be at the old AFI gift shop at the exit to the old Backlot Tour (recently used as Oaken's Trading Post)
They will not pinpoint where each character will be but give you a general location, like this:
http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/star...r-wars-weekends-may-17-19-guide-map/18658.htm


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> And if you're scoring new ADRs and canceling others, please post the updates on the Roll Call Thread. I'll update them when I have some time.
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/
> 
> In Florida now, and, ughhh, it is extremely humid and now pouring rain! I had to forego my 5K training walk - maybe tomorrow if I can get out by 7:30 before the humidity becomes unbearable for me, a Cali girl!


The weather's going to suck this week  sorry
Can't wait to see you Sunday


----------



## lovingeire

jtowntoflorida said:


> If anyone is looking for the SWW ADRs, I highly recommend the Dining Buddy.  It is the best $8 I've ever spent.  I now have a good ADR time that works well for us, but out of curiosity I decided to keep getting notifications.  I received 6 or 7 notifications for ADRs over the weekend.  This is the prime time for Weekend IV and Weekend V, since we're nearing the 45 day mark and that's when people start firming plans and cancelling things.



I highly recommend it too. I chose to keep receiving notifications as well as I have a friend looking for one too. I haven't received any additional notifications since I booked Thurs or Fri night, but they explained to my friend that they can only check so many requests at a time so one person might get notification when the other doesn't. That's why I kept notifications so I could book for her if necessary. But it's the reasoning have an 8:15 reservation!


----------



## Cluelyss

So glad that others are having success finding new/better ADRs, gives me hope! I have received only 2 notifications for my date since I signed up, and both were later than my current ADR.   (though I know I should not be complaining since I actually HAVE a reservation!).

So DH and I were working on our "backup plan" this weekend in case we never find a better time. Our ADR is currently at 9:10. We are heading directly to Chewie at RD, but have nothing planned then until breakfast. How early do you think I could show up and reasonably hope to be seated?


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> So glad that others are having success finding new/better ADRs, gives me hope! I have received only 2 notifications for my date since I signed up, and both were later than my current ADR.   (though I know I should not be complaining since I actually HAVE a reservation!).
> 
> So DH and I were working on our "backup plan" this weekend in case we never find a better time. Our ADR is currently at 9:10. We are heading directly to Chewie at RD, but have nothing planned then until breakfast. How early do you think I could show up and reasonably hope to be seated?


I would just try right after Chewie, the CM at the podium could give you an idea if it would be sooner than your ADR


----------



## jimim

and then it will ch


coluk003 said:


> They might not let a stroller in if everyone is in one area this year, they might have to park it outside somewhere. But again we won't know till weekend one is suppose.


and then it will change when u go for ur week for some reason.  lol


----------



## MooksterL1

lovingeire said:


> I highly recommend it too. I chose to keep receiving notifications as well as I have a friend looking for one too. I haven't received any additional notifications since I booked Thurs or Fri night, but they explained to my friend that they can only check so many requests at a time so one person might get notification when the other doesn't. That's why I kept notifications so I could book for her if necessary. But it's the reasoning have an 8:15 reservation!


I am still watching too in case earlier times become available, but I am thrilled to at least have something!!  Best $8 I've spent!  

I just signed up on Dining Buddy for the Jedi Mickey dinner with Fantasmic too.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## keishashadow

the booking friend just helped me out, i cancelled

Galactic Breakfast for 3 pp

May 19

9:35 am

Before I made my FP+ awhile ago, did dummy bookings to try & determine what time the shows were scheduled for Sunday, May 17th

I made a cheat sheet, which I managed to lose

does anybody have them figured out? 

Just wanted to do a double-check & make sure I didn't have anything over-lapping


----------



## Cluelyss

MooksterL1 said:


> I am still watching too in case earlier times become available, but I am thrilled to at least have something!!  Best $8 I've spent!
> 
> I just signed up on Dining Buddy for the Jedi Mickey dinner with Fantasmic too.  Fingers crossed.


If you are planning to watch the SW fireworks, you may want to switch your watch to the non-F! H&V option. You will likely not have time to get from F! to a spot for the SW fireworks.


----------



## aggiejnny

MooksterL1 said:


> I am still watching too in case earlier times become available, but I am thrilled to at least have something!!  Best $8 I've spent!
> 
> I just signed up on Dining Buddy for the Jedi Mickey dinner with Fantasmic too.  Fingers crossed.


I wish they would include the option for the Feel the Force Deluxe package, but since it is a compute program I can see why that is not an option.
*Sigh* I will just have to keep calling.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Cluelyss said:


> So glad that others are having success finding new/better ADRs, gives me hope! I have received only 2 notifications for my date since I signed up, and both were later than my current ADR.   (though I know I should not be complaining since I actually HAVE a reservation!).
> 
> So DH and I were working on our "backup plan" this weekend in case we never find a better time. Our ADR is currently at 9:10. We are heading directly to Chewie at RD, but have nothing planned then until breakfast. How early do you think I could show up and reasonably hope to be seated?


 
I had to play with my times on my request since they kept giving me times that were too late.  The one thing I don't like about Dining Buddy is their 2 hour +/- window on your ideal time.  Four hours is a LOT of time.  On the competing service that cannot be mentioned on the Disboards (and doesn't have the SWW meals anyway, so it's a moot point for purposes of this thread) you can put in your exact window and it only sends you notifications for that specific window.  For our December trip, I only gave them a 1 hour window for BOG.  It took a month of waiting, but one finally popped up.

As for your morning...if you do the Chewie run, you can then get a quick ride (or two) on Star Tours before breakfast at 9:10.  We'll ride Star Tours as many times as possible, though.


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> the booking friend just helped me out, i cancelled
> 
> Galactic Breakfast for 3 pp
> 
> May 19
> 
> 9:35 am
> 
> Before I made my FP+ awhile ago, did dummy bookings to try & determine what time the shows were scheduled for Sunday, May 17th
> 
> I made a cheat sheet, which I managed to lose
> 
> does anybody have them figured out?
> 
> Just wanted to do a double-check & make sure I didn't have anything over-lapping


The schedule for weekend I thru IV is on the first page


----------



## Cluelyss

We do have a FP for Star Tours scheduled before breakfast, but having booked the FtF package for that day, I don't want to be rushing through breakfast to get to check in. We don't care about the show FP, but I have 2 kids and am vertically challenged myself, so want a good parade spot 


jtowntoflorida said:


> I had to play with my times on my request since they kept giving me times that were too late.  The one thing I don't like about Dining Buddy is their 2 hour +/- window on your ideal time.  Four hours is a LOT of time.  On the competing service that cannot be mentioned on the Disboards (and doesn't have the SWW meals anyway, so it's a moot point for purposes of this thread) you can put in your exact window and it only sends you notifications for that specific window.  For our December trip, I only gave them a 1 hour window for BOG.  It took a month of waiting, but one finally popped up.
> 
> As for your morning...if you do the Chewie run, you can then get a quick ride (or two) on Star Tours before breakfast at 9:10.  We'll ride Star Tours as many times as possible, though.


----------



## southernfriedmom

For those of you that have had success with Dining Buddy- have any of you had larger parties?  I am hesistant to pay the $8 because I am worried there is little chance when looking for a party of 8.


----------



## Skywise

southernfriedmom said:


> For those of you that have had success with Dining Buddy- have any of you had larger parties?  I am hesistant to pay the $8 because I am worried there is little chance when looking for a party of 8.



I'm using a different service and have had it setup now for about 3 months and have had reservations at Ohana for 7 appear twice so far in the past few weeks (trying to get a better time).

OTOH I made a watch for Beaches and Cream at the same time for the same number and have had no hits at all.

It's going to depend on restaurant popularity and size I think and I'm hoping RSVPs start appearing faster as the date approaches.


----------



## Felipe4

Wait - the other service can't do the Galactic Breakfast? I had set up a watch for that one and was wondering why I hadn't received any notifications when others have.


----------



## inkedupmomma

Has anyone ordered from this company before? Thoughts on it? DH wants this Jedi Tunic and I want to surprise him for his bday 
http://cosplaysky.com/star-wars-kenobi-jedi-tunic-costume-custom-made.html


----------



## Cluelyss

Felipe4 said:


> Wait - the other service can't do the Galactic Breakfast? I had set up a watch for that one and was wondering why I hadn't received any notifications when others have.


Sniper cannot, DDB can. It's not even an option on sniper.


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> The schedule for weekend I thru IV is on the first page


Doh didn't scroll down far enough. Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> Has anyone ordered from this company before? Thoughts on it? DH wants this Jedi Tunic and I want to surprise him for his bday
> http://cosplaysky.com/star-wars-kenobi-jedi-tunic-costume-custom-made.html


Sorry I've never heard of them


----------



## CheshireCrazy

inkedupmomma said:


> Has anyone ordered from this company before? Thoughts on it? DH wants this Jedi Tunic and I want to surprise him for his bday
> http://cosplaysky.com/star-wars-kenobi-jedi-tunic-costume-custom-made.html



I never ordered from them but they look pretty awesome.

If it wasn't going to be 95+ degrees and humid, I would totally wear that around the park.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Felipe4 said:


> Wait - the other service can't do the Galactic Breakfast? I had set up a watch for that one and was wondering why I hadn't received any notifications when others have.


 
Nope.  I emailed and asked them specifically, because I'd used them in the past successfully.  IMO, their website isn't clear, because they'll let you set up a watch on Sci Fi at  traditional breakfast time, but they don't make it clear that they can't actually search the SWW meals.  From their email, the SWW meals are listed as "special events" and they don't have special events set up to search for in their system.


----------



## Felipe4

jtowntoflorida said:


> Nope.  I emailed and asked them specifically, because I'd used them in the past successfully.  IMO, their website isn't clear, because they'll let you set up a watch on Sci Fi at  traditional breakfast time, but they don't make it clear that they can't actually search the SWW meals.  From their email, the SWW meals are listed as "special events" and they don't have special events set up to search for in their system.



Well, that was a waste of $10 then...


----------



## MooksterL1

Cluelyss said:


> If you are planning to watch the SW fireworks, you may want to switch your watch to the non-F! H&V option. You will likely not have time to get from F! to a spot for the SW fireworks.


It has been a few years since we were at SWW and so many things have change.  I do not remember the fireworks at all.  I just remember it being dark and not so stinking hot.  LOL  Are they special for SW?


----------



## MooksterL1

inkedupmomma said:


> Has anyone ordered from this company before? Thoughts on it? DH wants this Jedi Tunic and I want to surprise him for his bday
> http://cosplaysky.com/star-wars-kenobi-jedi-tunic-costume-custom-made.html


I haven't heard of this company before, but it looks awesome.


----------



## luvallprincesses

jtowntoflorida said:


> If anyone is looking for the SWW ADRs, I highly recommend the Dining Buddy.  It is the best $8 I've ever spent.  I now have a good ADR time that works well for us, but out of curiosity I decided to keep getting notifications.  I received 6 or 7 notifications for ADRs over the weekend.  This is the prime time for Weekend IV and Weekend V, since we're nearing the 45 day mark and that's when people start firming plans and cancelling things.


Would the dining buddy be that worthwhile for a person who can't check the Dis / Facebook / email from 7 am to 4 pm every day?  I'd love to snag a Galactic breakfast for weekend V but I teach school. That would mean anything cancelled in the daytime is be very likely to miss getting the ADR in time, right?


----------



## Itinkso

On Letterman tonight on CBS, special Star Wars guests will be appearing. Letterman begins his final shows leading to his finale so it should be pretty special if you've seen the line up as to the guests who are booked for these final weeks.


----------



## yulilin3

MooksterL1 said:


> It has been a few years since we were at SWW and so many things have change.  I do not remember the fireworks at all.  I just remember it being dark and not so stinking hot.  LOL  Are they special for SW?


last year was the first year they offered fireworks for SWW. They are set to John William's awesome score.


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> last year was the first year they offered fireworks for SWW. They are set to John William's awesome score.


Hah!  Well, that is why I don't remember them then!    I think I'll switch my Dining Buddy to the dinner only option if I can.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

inkedupmomma said:


> Has anyone ordered from this company before? Thoughts on it? DH wants this Jedi Tunic and I want to surprise him for his bday
> http://cosplaysky.com/star-wars-kenobi-jedi-tunic-costume-custom-made.html


no but their stuff looks so cool!  If DD didn't already have a Jedi outfit (Bultar Swan made by Granny) I would buy her one from there.  Wish they had more girl outfits (she'd love some of the female characters)


----------



## lovingeire

southernfriedmom said:


> For those of you that have had success with Dining Buddy- have any of you had larger parties?  I am hesistant to pay the $8 because I am worried there is little chance when looking for a party of 8.



My friend, who is also looking for a reservation the same day as I am, has two set up - one for her family of 5 and one for 10 for both our families.  I haven't asked her how many hits, if any, she's gotten on either though.



jtowntoflorida said:


> Nope.  I emailed and asked them specifically, because I'd used them in the past successfully.  IMO, their website isn't clear, because they'll let you set up a watch on Sci Fi at  traditional breakfast time, but they don't make it clear that they can't actually search the SWW meals.  From their email, the SWW meals are listed as "special events" and they don't have special events set up to search for in their system.



I also emailed them and asked and they told me they didn't have that capability and were hopefully adding it in about a month, and that was over a month ago.  

If you set one up I would email and see if you can get a refund if there service isn't actually checking for it, even if it let you select breakfast.  I agree that it is misleading and you shouldn't be paying them for nothing.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

luvallprincesses said:


> Would the dining buddy be that worthwhile for a person who can't check the Dis / Facebook / email from 7 am to 4 pm every day?  I'd love to snag a Galactic breakfast for weekend V but I teach school. That would mean anything cancelled in the daytime is be very likely to miss getting the ADR in time, right?


 
Well, yes, but not all the cancellations happen during the day on a weekday.  I set my alert up March 20, and since then, I've received 11 alerts at the following times/days of the week:  3:07 pm Sunday; 10:13 am Monday; 11:14 am Monday; 8:50 pm Saturday; 12:42 pm Tuesday; 9:38 am Wednesday; 3:59 pm Friday; 5:20 pm Friday; 6:21 pm Friday; 3:53 pm Sunday; 6:29 am Monday.  Also, they notify you via text message and email you don't have to log into anywhere to see your alerts.  For me, it's worth it because I was spending so much time logging in and checking for ADRs...it was totally a time suck.  Waiting for a text is so much easier, even when they don't come in at the most convenient of times.


----------



## MaBelle2015

luvallprincesses said:


> Would the dining buddy be that worthwhile for a person who can't check the Dis / Facebook / email from 7 am to 4 pm every day?  I'd love to snag a Galactic breakfast for weekend V but I teach school. That would mean anything cancelled in the daytime is be very likely to miss getting the ADR in time, right?


If you can check your text messages and log in with your phone then it's worth it. They'll text you a link and when you click it takes you directly to the reservation website (note this is the website not to MDE app), then you log in and make the reservation. I've gotten one for Jedi Mickey for Saturday 30th, and am still waiting on one for Galactic Breakfast for Sunday (early). If you want one for the weekend those are hard so if you get the text you pretty much have to log in right away (you can use your phone) to get it, but if you are looking for one during a weekday that might be easier and the reservation spot may still be available later.


----------



## Crew-JTA

As a TA, I use a different site than the 2 listed because I can get unlimited "watches" for a year's subscription. It doesn't list the breakfast as Galactic but if you are looking for the breakfast at Sci-Fi anytime between May 14 and June 14, then it is, by default, Galactic. I hope the same is true for the company you used, @Felipe4 and you didn't waste your money (and anticipation). 

But, I've also had success for my personal trip from the wonderful people in this thread and the June ADR thread as well. There's alway hope!  That's my motto anyway since I'm hoping for a Deluxe FtF for 2 during weekend V (no program to help out with those as far as I know). So excited!!!


----------



## soniam

I wonder how these ADR search services work. I wonder if their software searches the sites periodically for the watched days/times. I bet that would suck the life out of Disney's MDX servers. I guess it depends how often and how many searches they are doing. It is cutting down on people who would have otherwise searched on their own. Not blaming anyone that's using it, if this is true. Disney's servers were already bad before MDX. I just started thinking about how they did it.


----------



## Crew-JTA

soniam said:


> I wonder how these ADR search services work. I wonder if their software searches the sites periodically for the watched days/times. I bet that would suck the life out of Disney's MDX servers. I guess it depends how often and how many searches they are doing. It is cutting down on people who would have otherwise searched on their own. Not blaming anyone that's using it, if this is true. Disney's servers were already bad before MDX. I just started thinking about how they did it.



I don't know how often, but I know they check periodically rather than some constant thing. One client (who was also a friend and a frequent Disney guest) found 2 ADRs on her own due to her diligent checking before "the system" picked it up.


----------



## lovingeire

soniam said:


> I wonder how these ADR search services work. I wonder if their software searches the sites periodically for the watched days/times. I bet that would suck the life out of Disney's MDX servers. I guess it depends how often and how many searches they are doing. It is cutting down on people who would have otherwise searched on their own. Not blaming anyone that's using it, if this is true. Disney's servers were already bad before MDX. I just started thinking about how they did it.



My friend emailed DDB about this as we have the same watch and I was notified and she wasn't. They said they periodically check different watches. So they're not checking each one constanly as Disney's servers don't account for that. So they might check mine right now and yours a few minutes later. It's a bit of luck of te draw really.


----------



## kids1617

lovingeire said:


> If you set one up I would email and see if you can get a refund if there service isn't actually checking for it, even if it let you select breakfast. I agree that it is misleading and you shouldn't be paying them for nothing.



I am in this situation, I think I am going to email them.  Thanks so much to everyone for all the wonderful info.! So helpful.


----------



## Itinkso

Itinkso said:


> On Letterman tonight on CBS, special Star Wars guests will be appearing. Letterman begins his final shows leading to his finale so it should be pretty special if you've seen the line up as to the guests who are booked for these final weeks.


Letterman Show Tweets out more info: Star Wars Top Ten with a couple of famous Droids - tonight!


----------



## Reizo

inkedupmomma said:


> Has anyone ordered from this company before? Thoughts on it? DH wants this Jedi Tunic and I want to surprise him for his bday
> http://cosplaysky.com/star-wars-kenobi-jedi-tunic-costume-custom-made.html



Hey sorry I'm late to reply. I Cosplay a bit and have heard of this site. The only issue with these sites are that they are based in China and communication can be pretty difficult and you'll have a long wait for its arrival.

I'm not an advertiser but I have bought recently a Jedi costume from this etsy seller. Check em out and that goes for everyone  they're based in Florida 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheJediCloset?ref=shopinfo_shophome_leftnav


----------



## lvstitch

Love this shirt
http://www.teefury.com/may-the-ghos...aytheghostsbewithyou&utm_campaign=galleryfbad


----------



## Reizo

By the way, my family will be back again first weekend, on Friday and I'll be dressed up again. Staying at Beach Club too


----------



## HCinKC

inkedupmomma said:


> Has anyone ordered from this company before? Thoughts on it? DH wants this Jedi Tunic and I want to surprise him for his bday
> http://cosplaysky.com/star-wars-kenobi-jedi-tunic-costume-custom-made.html





Reizo said:


> Hey sorry I'm late to reply. I Cosplay a bit and have heard of this site. The only issue with these sites are that they are based in China and communication can be pretty difficult and you'll have a long wait for its arrival.
> 
> I'm not an advertiser but I have bought recently a Jedi costume from this etsy seller. Check em out and that goes for everyone  they're based in Florida
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheJediCloset?ref=shopinfo_shophome_leftnav



I have never ordered from either, but they both look like nice quality. I have seen other shops on Etsy selling Jedi costumes, too. I would advise reading shipping policies on any site you are looking at. Depending on your weekend, you may be cutting it close. I would guess most will take about two weeks to make a custom plus an additional week to arrive. Etsy may be more flexible if you convo the seller. You might be able to get something expedited. Cool idea though! Lucky hubby.


----------



## kpd6901

As a first time SWW attendee, are the talk shows only between host and guest or is there any sort of Q&A (nothing big, even, just like a couple of pre-submitted, approved questions from audience members)?  I am assuming "no", but I would really like to know if/how the Chewbacca costume made life wonderful or terrible for Peter Mayhew on set in Norway and Tunisia...perhaps even surprisingly what we might not expect.


----------



## HCinKC

I was showing ODS a video of the custom lightsaber build. I thought I could hear the CM say that the double only lights up on one side...true?


----------



## MooksterL1

lvstitch said:


> Love this shirt
> http://www.teefury.com/may-the-ghos...aytheghostsbewithyou&utm_campaign=galleryfbad


I really like Tee Fury. They take lots of my money. And that shirt is great!


----------



## db99

kpd6901 said:


> As a first time SWW attendee, are the talk shows only between host and guest or is there any sort of Q&A (nothing big, even, just like a couple of pre-submitted, approved questions from audience members)?  I am assuming "no", but I would really like to know if/how the Chewbacca costume made life wonderful or terrible for Peter Mayhew on set in Norway and Tunisia...perhaps even surprisingly what we might not expect.



Sorry, no Q&A.


----------



## db99

kpd6901 said:


> As a first time SWW attendee, are the talk shows only between host and guest or is there any sort of Q&A (nothing big, even, just like a couple of pre-submitted, approved questions from audience members)?  I am assuming "no", but I would really like to know if/how the Chewbacca costume made life wonderful or terrible for Peter Mayhew on set in Norway and Tunisia...perhaps even surprisingly what we might not expect.



Sorry, no Q&A.


----------



## Cluelyss

lovingeire said:


> My friend emailed DDB about this as we have the same watch and I was notified and she wasn't. They said they periodically check different watches. So they're not checking each one constanly as Disney's servers don't account for that. So they might check mine right now and yours a few minutes later. It's a bit of luck of te draw really.



This is disappointing.  Obviously I understand that it can't be checking every minute of every day, but I had stopped my own obsessive searching once I signed up. Guess I need to start up again!


----------



## alafond83

I have a question about ride lines. Can you walk through the line for the ride then not ride the ride? The reason being I have never been to DHS and was really really looking to ride ST but recently found out that I am pregnant so I still wanted to walk through the attraction with my husband but just not ride the ride.


----------



## luvallprincesses

MaBelle2015 said:


> If you can check your text messages and log in with your phone then it's worth it. They'll text you a link and when you click it takes you directly to the reservation website (note this is the website not to MDE app), then you log in and make the reservation. I've gotten one for Jedi Mickey for Saturday 30th, and am still waiting on one for Galactic Breakfast for Sunday (early). If you want one for the weekend those are hard so if you get the text you pretty much have to log in right away (you can use your phone) to get it, but if you are looking for one during a weekday that might be easier and the reservation spot may still be available later.


This may be hard to believe but there is absolutely no cell service available where I teach in northeast PA.  And we cannot log our personal devices onto the wifi either. I'll have to think about it with my limited access. Thanks for everyone's thoughts!


----------



## yulilin3

lvstitch said:


> Love this shirt
> http://www.teefury.com/may-the-ghos...aytheghostsbewithyou&utm_campaign=galleryfbad


I actually just recieved this shirt today.


----------



## yulilin3

alafond83 said:


> I have a question about ride lines. Can you walk through the line for the ride then not ride the ride? The reason being I have never been to DHS and was really really looking to ride ST but recently found out that I am pregnant so I still wanted to walk through the attraction with my husband but just not ride the ride.


Yes you can walk all of the queues and then leave, there are "chicken doors" at the end of all queues


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> As a first time SWW attendee, are the talk shows only between host and guest or is there any sort of Q&A (nothing big, even, just like a couple of pre-submitted, approved questions from audience members)?  I am assuming "no", but I would really like to know if/how the Chewbacca costume made life wonderful or terrible for Peter Mayhew on set in Norway and Tunisia...perhaps even surprisingly what we might not expect.


There used to be years ago where the audience could ask questions but that hasn't happened in a couple of years


----------



## alafond83

yulilin3 said:


> Yes you can walk all of the queues and then leave, there are "chicken doors" at the end of all queues



Awesome - Thank you!!


----------



## jennab113

HCinKC said:


> I was showing ODS a video of the custom lightsaber build. I thought I could hear the CM say that the double only lights up on one side...true?


 At the end of this video, he lights up the double saber and only one side lights up.


----------



## yulilin3

Just one side  lights up


----------



## Dugette

alafond83 said:


> I have a question about ride lines. Can you walk through the line for the ride then not ride the ride? The reason being I have never been to DHS and was really really looking to ride ST but recently found out that I am pregnant so I still wanted to walk through the attraction with my husband but just not ride the ride.


I could be wrong, but I thought I'd heard that Star Tours has a stationary seat in each vehicle? Maybe something to check into if it would allow you to have more of the experience without the motion.


----------



## Skywise

Dugette said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought I'd heard that Star Tours has a stationary seat in each vehicle? Maybe something to check into if it would allow you to have more of the experience without the motion.



I don't think so - The entire "shuttle" moves as one unit.  Maybe It's possible they can run the video/animatronics without the motion in special cases?


----------



## Dugette

Skywise said:


> I don't think so - The entire "shuttle" moves as one unit.  Maybe It's possible they can run the video/animatronics without the motion in special cases?


I'm not sure why I've heard that (multiple times) before.  I just searched around now and couldn't find any confirmation of that, so I guess that's not the case after all? The only similar thing I saw is that sometimes they can run one in "maintenance mode" without motion, but no guarantee they'd do it. Maybe just sit in the exit area and watch YouTube videos of it?


----------



## yulilin3

They can run a simulator with just the screen scenes and no movement but it would mean putting an entire simulator outfor one cycle. Not sure if they would do that


----------



## BobaFettFan

The best ADR catcher I've found is my wife. Also, I work nights so our team effort was 24/7.


----------



## Dugette

yulilin3 said:


> They can run a simulator with just the screen scenes and no movement but it would mean putting an entire simulator outfor one cycle. Not sure if they would do that


Makes me think they should gather up all the folks with motion sickness or who are pregnant and get in line together.  With all the Star Wars fans coming during SWW, there are probably plenty that fit that bill and would love to ride. Who knows, though. Not my area of expertise. Hope you have a great time, OP!


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Thought I would share.... Someone had once suggested to take a screen shot of your days itinerary and put it as your locked screen so you didn't have to keep looking & opening the app. I used the Disney memories HD app to add a cute border.


----------



## pookadoo77

xxpunkstar6xx said:


> Thought I would share.... Someone had once suggested to take a screen shot of your days itinerary and put it as your locked screen so you didn't have to keep looking & opening the app. I used


love it, wrote down idea, thanks!!


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

pookadoo77 said:


> love it, wrote down idea, thanks!!


Your welcome. Figure it would add some flare!


----------



## lovingeire

Dugette said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought I'd heard that Star Tours has a stationary seat in each vehicle? Maybe something to check into if it would allow you to have more of the experience without the motion.



I sat in the stationary seat on the Despicable Me ride at Universal while about 12 weeks pregnant and I don't think I'll ever ride that ride again.  I am scarred for life!   Seriously though my morning sickness was horrible with my last and those rides didn't help!



xxpunkstar6xx said:


> Thought I would share.... Someone had once suggested to take a screen shot of your days itinerary and put it as your locked screen so you didn't have to keep looking & opening the app. I used the Disney memories HD app to add a cute border.View attachment 88367



This is the best idea ever!  (Especially since we all know that MDE can have issues sometimes..)


----------



## soniam

alafond83 said:


> I have a question about ride lines. Can you walk through the line for the ride then not ride the ride? The reason being I have never been to DHS and was really really looking to ride ST but recently found out that I am pregnant so I still wanted to walk through the attraction with my husband but just not ride the ride.



They may also just let you wait in line with your husband and then walk all the way through to the exit. ST is set up like a show. When the doors open, the previous riders are still exiting. You walk down a row. If you are at the front of the door, which the CM could probably manage, then I would think it would be easy to just keep on walking out. That way you could see the ride vehicle too. However, maybe this is how they do the chicken exit for ST.


----------



## hydrotony

kpd6901 said:


> As a first time SWW attendee, are the talk shows only between host and guest or is there any sort of Q&A (nothing big, even, just like a couple of pre-submitted, approved questions from audience members)?  I am assuming "no", but I would really like to know if/how the Chewbacca costume made life wonderful or terrible for Peter Mayhew on set in Norway and Tunisia...perhaps even surprisingly what we might not expect.



There were no scheduled Q&A but the shows are not prescripted and questions change from day to day. They started using some twitter feeds as sort of questions but nothing known now about if this will be done this year.


----------



## coluk003

Crew-JTA said:


> As a TA, I use a different site than the 2 listed because I can get unlimited "watches" for a year's subscription. It doesn't list the breakfast as Galactic but if you are looking for the breakfast at Sci-Fi anytime between May 14 and June 14, then it is, by default, Galactic. I hope the same is true for the company you used, @Felipe4 and you didn't waste your money (and anticipation).
> 
> But, I've also had success for my personal trip from the wonderful people in this thread and the June ADR thread as well. There's alway hope!  That's my motto anyway since I'm hoping for a Deluxe FtF for 2 during weekend V (no program to help out with those as far as I know). So excited!!!




Which site do you use?


----------



## julluvsdisney

If I am at the gate before the park opens and go right to the sign up area for JTA do I have a decent shot at getting my guys in one of the shows?  Where are the sign ups during SWW same place? TIA!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

lovethattink said:


> I love the quotation marks! Yes, I know I'm blessed to be able to do the cruise and be at SWW most of the 5 weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> Which cruise are you doing?  We'll be on the March 19th SW cruise!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

jtowntoflorida said:


> FWIW, those limited edition Star Wars bands continued to be sold after SWW as well.  I know the Yoda bands were still available in at least one store in DHS when we went to Disney last August.  The Vader bands did sell out more quickly.


 
Yes, but last year the bands weren't released until the LAST weekend of SWW.  If they are released the first weekend, I'm afraid they will all sell out before we get there!   My son will be really disappointed!

We did the last weekend last year and went Friday right after breakfast and bought my son Darth Vader.  It still worked at DHS when we went back in January 2015.  Hoping it will still be working this June!


----------



## yulilin3

julluvsdisney said:


> If I am at the gate before the park opens and go right to the sign up area for JTA do I have a decent shot at getting my guys in one of the shows?  Where are the sign ups during SWW same place? TIA!


Stay on the left of Hollywood Blvd and as soon add the stormtroopers let usa in fast walk to the Indiana Jones theater. That's where the sign ups occur during sww


----------



## lovethattink

Mommy2Jameson said:


> Not that one,  bummer!





Mommy2Jameson said:


> Yes, but last year the bands weren't released until the LAST weekend of SWW.  If they are released the first weekend, I'm afraid they will all sell out before we get there!   My son will be really disappointed!
> 
> We did the last weekend last year and went Friday right after breakfast and bought my son Darth Vader.  It still worked at DHS when we went back in January 2015.  Hoping it will still be working this June!



My son bought the Donald Mace Windu band in our RSP, so is assume they will be sold the first weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

All of you Annual Passholders and off-siters the 30 day for the first Friday opens tomorrow.


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> All of you Annual Passholders and off-siters the 30 day for the first Friday opens tomorrow.


Will you try to book something tomorrow?  I'm waiting for May 17th, so couple more days for me.  If I could just get SOTS just once!!  We have 3 possible days for it.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Will you try to book something tomorrow?  I'm waiting for May 17th, so couple more days for me.  If I could just get SOTS just once!!  We have 3 possible days for it.  Good luck everyone!


 I have weekend 1 shows covered by the DPP (thanks again @Barbara C ) but my son doesn't have the package. The thing is that he works at Universal and also has his own band who get gigs all the time so he doesn't know if he'll have the Friday off or not. So I'll get a fp for him for SotS and hopefully he'll have Friday off or at least part of it


----------



## delmar411

I cant decide whether to get the new magic bands or not. I finally decided against the GG so I cant have the red lightsaber band I really wanted.  The express pass for the mall was super tempting but I'm not after anything hard to get this year. 

I will likely go for Mickey as Im not really a donald fan. I just wish there was something less cartoony graphic available too.


----------



## Felipe4

Sorry to bring Harry Potter into this, but we're on page 394.


----------



## alafond83

Thank you everyone for all the feedback on the ST ride. I'm don't know how i'm going to make it another 38 days!


----------



## yulilin3

@Felipe4  that was awesome! Thanks for making me smile today


----------



## HCinKC

jennab113 said:


> At the end of this video, he lights up the double saber and only one side lights up.


HA! That was the video I watched.  I thought I caught at the end that the CM said only one side lights up. I hoped I had heard wrong, but I guess I didn't. Hrm, that's a bummer. Oh well, ODS will probably change his mind about single or double 9435890634435 times before we even get there. Thanks!


----------



## HCinKC

Oh hey...email notification that my MagicBands shipped...and 29 days til our trip. There is a light at the end of this long, long SWW tunnel! Woooooohooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## mexxican

HCinKC said:


> Oh hey...email notification that my MagicBands shipped...and 29 days til our trip. There is a light at the end of this long, long SWW tunnel! Woooooohooooooo!!!!!!


Yes, 4 weeks out and got my ship notification too. I also got my $200 Disney GC from the Visa Rewards promo yesterday. I didn't think I would get it until after our Disney trip so that was pretty sweet!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

HCinKC said:


> Oh hey...email notification that my MagicBands shipped...and 29 days til our trip. There is a light at the end of this long, long SWW tunnel! Woooooohooooooo!!!!!!


we are at 29 as well!  No MB shipping notice yet but I'm sure they'll be here in plenty of time.  This time ours read Ahsoka (DD), R2-D2 (me) and Yoda (DH)!


----------



## Cluelyss

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> we are at 29 as well!  No MB shipping notice yet but I'm sure they'll be here in plenty of time.  This time ours read Ahsoka (DD), R2-D2 (me) and Yoda (DH)!


We put SW names in ours too....Anakin, Padme, Luke and Leia


----------



## xApril

Getting my wisdom teeth out tomorrow...all 4 at once. :X On the bright side, I can finally make weekend I fastpasses tomorrow!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Cluelyss said:


> We put SW names in ours too....Anakin, Padme, Luke and Leia


 
We're going to get kicked out of Disney.  Our MBs were personalized with Harry Potter names (for the second time).  We're each sorted into different houses and would put our house names on them if they didn't exceed the character limit.


----------



## AThrillingChase

CJK said:


> Will you try to book something tomorrow?  I'm waiting for May 17th, so couple more days for me.  If I could just get SOTS just once!!  We have 3 possible days for it.  Good luck everyone!


 
FWIW - I have some for May 17th that I will be dropping on the first day, the 15th, as soon as I get the SOTS ticket via FtF. Just in case someone needs them and can't find them when the window opens!


----------



## CJK

AThrillingChase said:


> FWIW - I have some for May 17th that I will be dropping on the first day, the 15th, as soon as I get the SOTS ticket via FtF. Just in case someone needs them and can't find them when the window opens!


Thanks for the head's up!  I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

jtowntoflorida said:


> We're going to get kicked out of Disney.  Our MBs were personalized with Harry Potter names (for the second time).  We're each sorted into different houses and would put our house names on them if they didn't exceed the character limit.


one of mine from a previous trip reads "Badger"  DD and I are in Hufflepuff


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cluelyss said:


> We put SW names in ours too....Anakin, Padme, Luke and Leia





jtowntoflorida said:


> We're going to get kicked out of Disney.  Our MBs were personalized with Harry Potter names (for the second time).  We're each sorted into different houses and would put our house names on them if they didn't exceed the character limit.



Our magic bands are avenger themed.  My bf's sister is Thor, my bf and I fought over captain America but I won that one so he is ironman, and his mom is the hulk haha.

I have a gryffindor skin for one of my magic bands that I wear to universal.  So wrong on every level.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

alafond83 said:


> I have a question about ride lines. Can you walk through the line for the ride then not ride the ride? The reason being I have never been to DHS and was really really looking to ride ST but recently found out that I am pregnant so I still wanted to walk through the attraction with my husband but just not ride the ride.


 
I have done this after having a gallbladder operation (couldn't wear seat belt) - you can walk all the way through the queue and then exit prior to boarding the simulator vehicle. Just tell the CM at the end of the line that you will not be riding.


----------



## soniam

delmar411 said:


> I cant decide whether to get the new magic bands or not. I finally decided against the GG so I cant have the red lightsaber band I really wanted.  The express pass for the mall was super tempting but I'm not after anything hard to get this year.
> 
> I will likely go for Mickey as Im not really a donald fan. I just wish there was something less cartoony graphic available too.



I have seen the light saber bands on presale at EBay. They aren't cheap, but it was cheaper than the GG fee I think.

DS likes Donald So he would love this MB; however, we won't be going until next year. I don't really like the ones this year either. Hopefully the choices next year will be better.


----------



## southernfriedmom

mexxican said:


> Yes, 4 weeks out and got my ship notification too. I also got my $200 Disney GC from the Visa Rewards promo yesterday. I didn't think I would get it until after our Disney trip so that was pretty sweet!


Is this your normal rewards balance or only a promo for new sign ups? I'm a current Disney Visa holder & just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on a promo. We are all getting close!!


----------



## dpswift

jtowntoflorida said:


> We're going to get kicked out of Disney.  Our MBs were personalized with Harry Potter names (for the second time).  We're each sorted into different houses and would put our house names on them if they didn't exceed the character limit.



Reminds me of the time DH wore a Disney shirt to Dollywood.   One of the ride attendants told him no mice were allowed.


----------



## mexxican

southernfriedmom said:


> Is this your normal rewards balance or only a promo for new sign ups? I'm a current Disney Visa holder & just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on a promo. We are all getting close!!


The promo was for a $200 Disney gift card (after spending $500) for new cardholders referred by current cardholders (who received $50 in reward$ for each referral, up to 5). This was for the basic no-fee Disney Rewards card, not the Premier card which has a $200 statement credit offer and annual fee. We initially signed up for it to take advantage of the VIP tour discount, but we're cancelling it since we went with the DPP for 5/15. Still, the gift card and Epcot photo op are worth it, and maybe we'll be able to get a discount at the H&V Jedi Mickey meal


----------



## yulilin3

@The Sunrise Student has officially landed at the Happiest Place on Earth. Hoping our intrepid reporter has a great trip and a chance to share some experiences and news with us (if she's not too tired from all the fun)


----------



## slaveone

jtowntoflorida said:


> We're going to get kicked out of Disney.  Our MBs were personalized with Harry Potter names (for the second time).  We're each sorted into different houses and would put our house names on them if they didn't exceed the character limit.


You can always use the mascots. They are within character limit.


----------



## Felipe4

I'm in such a dilemma right now! Do I do a BOG breakfast pre-park on June 13 or 14? I have the galactic breakfast for the 13th, but it's at 9:40am and we have the FtF PP (with check in at 10). I know a lot of people are looking for the June 13th Galactic Breakfast, but if I had an earlier breakfast on the 14th, I might just spend all day in HS on the 14th and come to HS after MK and riding a ride or two with low wait times. Right now it's reversed. I think people had been opening up their 14th reservations in either this or the June thread. I'm also not sure if it'll be too hectic doing FtF, Galactic and H&V in one day. Eagerly awaiting FPs for Frank Oz. Of course I could try to get Frank Oz and SotS as Fast Passes as well for either day when they're released.

CHOICES:

*Option 1
*
June 13: 
Storm the Gates
Galactic Breakfast 9:40
FtF -10AM check in (IDK how we'll even pull this off)
Motorcade Parade
D-Tech 1PM
SotS
Frank Oz
H&V Jedi Mickey - 6:25 
SitS
Fantasmic - 10:30

June 14:
BOG - 8:05
MK until 11am
HS (anything else we may have missed doing SWW)
50's Prime Time 1:30
More HS until 7PM
Ohana - 8:30

*Option 2:
*
June 13:
BOG - 8:10
7DMT @ rope drop from fantasy land
Head over to HS by 10.
Sign in for FtF (Frank Oz/SotS)
Motorcade
D-Tech 1PM
SotS
Frank Oz
H&V Jedi Mickey -6:25
SitS
Fantasmic - 10:30

June 14:
Storm the Gates
Galactic Breakfast - (If I can find a reservation)
Anything in HS we missed the day before
50's Prime Time - 1:30
More HS until 7PM
Ohana - 8:30


Option 1 is an all SWW filled day and about a half day in MK and another half day in HS. Option 2 is more focused on HS with barely any MK. I'm mostly just worried about getting seats to either Frank Oz or SotS. BF doesn't care about prequels or anything outside the original 3 films, so the other talks aren't of interest to us.


----------



## jennab113

Lookie here!  We can enjoy SWCA panels without actually being there!  I'm definitely planning on watching the JJ Abrams/Kathleen Kennedy kickoff on Thursday and hopefully some of the other panels throughout the weekend.  This helps ease the sadness of not being able to go.


----------



## yulilin3

@Felipe4 you are cutting it way to close to have any good  view of the parade. Your first option you wont be seated until around 9:50am there's no way you would be able to have breakfast and see all the characters in less than 45 minutes if all goes well. It's usually an hour by mid morning because all the tables are full and the characters have to do their rounds
You might want to drop something in the morning


----------



## Tltorrez

Dugette said:


> Makes me think they should gather up all the folks with motion sickness or who are pregnant and get in line together.  With all the Star Wars fans coming during SWW, there are probably plenty that fit that bill and would love to ride. Who knows, though. Not my area of expertise. Hope you have a great time, OP!



Star Tours Green! Love it!

I've never ridden ST before because of motion sickness. i was determined not to let that stop me this time but now I'm concerned about the concussion. Is ST jerky with sudden stops and starts at all or is it just motion sickness I have to worry about?


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> All of you Annual Passholders and off-siters the 30 day for the first Friday opens tomorrow.



Has anyone with access checked to see what SotS availability looks like for the 15th?


----------



## kmcdougan

inkedupmomma said:


> Has anyone ordered from this company before? Thoughts on it? DH wants this Jedi Tunic and I want to surprise him for his bday
> http://cosplaysky.com/star-wars-kenobi-jedi-tunic-costume-custom-made.html



Yes. I have heard of them. No, I would not order from them. They are based in China and their shipping times are horrible. That is, if they actually get your measurements right and process the item correctly. I have heard numerous stories of disasters from them. Everything ranging form the item being of poor quality to improper materials, to shoddy workmanship to poor communication. Honestly, the best thing you could do is to find a local seamstress or costuming company and get a pattern and fabric and do it yourself. Also, you may want to look into your local chapter of the Rebel Legion - the costuming club for good guy costumes (sister organization to the 501st Legion). Since he is an adult, you can proceed towards a screen accurate costume (they are not horribly expensive, especially when you are working with people who know how to get the look on a budget). And, you can do it in pieces, such as the tunic first, then the obi, then the pants, then the boots, etc. THose guys and gals at teh RL are very helpful. Personally, I would not trust Cosplaysky with putting together a plain white T-SHirt form what I have seen and heard.

Ash


----------



## alafond83

Tltorrez said:


> Has anyone with access checked to see what SotS availability looks like for the 15th?


I just checked and it was available to select it. So so far so good.


----------



## Felipe4

yulilin3 said:


> @Felipe4 you are cutting it way to close to have any good  view of the parade. Your first option you wont be seated until around 9:50am there's no way you would be able to have breakfast and see all the characters in less than 45 minutes if all goes well. It's usually an hour by mid morning because all the tables are full and the characters have to do their rounds
> You might want to drop something in the morning



I figure since we had a FtF package, we could still get into the designated parade section afterwards?


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> I figure since we had a FtF package, we could still get into the designated parade section afterwards?


you can get inside but won't have much of a view by that point. Unless a lot of people sit down and you guys are tall. I'm a short person and I love parades so I'm always extra cautious to get a spot early on.


----------



## aggiejnny

mexxican said:


> The promo was for a $200 Disney gift card (after spending $500) for new cardholders referred by current cardholders (who received $50 in reward$ for each referral, up to 5). This was for the basic no-fee Disney Rewards card, not the Premier card which has a $200 statement credit offer and annual fee. We initially signed up for it to take advantage of the VIP tour discount, but we're cancelling it since we went with the DPP for 5/15. Still, the gift card and Epcot photo op are worth it, and maybe we'll be able to get a discount at the H&V Jedi Mickey meal


Last year, they gave me the discount for the H&V meal


----------



## AuntieK

Dear Disney, can you please release the show times for weekend V?  It's OK if you wait until the 30 day mark for FPs but it would really help to know the schedule.  (rant over)


----------



## yulilin3

AuntieK said:


> Dear Disney, can you please release the show times for weekend V?  It's OK if you wait until the 30 day mark for FPs but it would really help to know the schedule.  (rant over)


It's hard for you guys to keep waiting while everyone else has a schedule...I feel your pain.


----------



## AuntieK

yulilin3 said:


> It's hard for you guys to keep waiting while everyone else has a schedule...I feel your pain.



It would be nice to know if any of our ride FPs conflict with the shows, sigh.  I took a shot at asking on the Parks Blog this AM.  Didn't think I'd get a response but it felt good to put the question 'out' there.  Another blogger put out showtimes today which look like the KtP times - I don't have faith that these are correct.  I still think something is up with BatB times missing that weekend too.


----------



## yulilin3

AuntieK said:


> It would be nice to know if any of our ride FPs conflict with the shows, sigh.  I took a shot at asking on the Parks Blog this AM.  Didn't think I'd get a response but it felt good to put the question 'out' there.  Another blogger put out showtimes today which look like the KtP times - I don't have faith that these are correct.  I still think something is up with BatB times missing that weekend too.


Not sure if you saw this, I posted about 10 pages ago. This was the schedule last year when Mark Hamill came, I'm sure it'll stay close to these times:
Behind the Force 1:30pm
A Conversation with Mark Hamill 3pm
Stars of the Saga: 4:30pm
Visit to the Maul 6:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7:45pm
KtP is not taking into account that Ray Park will probably do his Visit to the Maul like he does every weekend he's here


----------



## AuntieK

I did see it Yuli and it's pasted into my planning spreadsheet.  You are so patient and helpful dealing with all of our rants.  The schedule from last year doesn't line up with the guesses from some of the bloggers.  Right now I'm betting on what you just posted but will be uneasy until Disney gives us the official word.


----------



## Tltorrez

alafond83 said:


> I just checked and it was available to select it. So so far so good.



Thank you! I'll see everyone here after midnight!


----------



## yulilin3

AuntieK said:


> I did see it Yuli and it's pasted into my planning spreadsheet.  You are so patient and helpful dealing with all of our rants.  The schedule from last year doesn't line up with the guesses from some of the bloggers.  Right now I'm betting on what you just posted but will be uneasy until Disney gives us the official word.


I don't really read a lot of blogger posts so not sure what they are saying. I would just use the times as guidelines but can tell you that SWW has never had a morning talk show.
Now that could change this year since JAT is not signing autographs and obviously Frank Oz isn't either.  It would also mean that no B&B will be performed and I don't know if that would happen
Which blog posted times, other than Kenny?


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Thank you! I'll see everyone here after midnight!


alarm set for 11:58pm


----------



## Tltorrez

On an unrelated topic - mice have apparently been in my office desk drawer.

So much for productivity. Ewwww.


----------



## AuntieK

I think a morning show is highly unlikely too.  It would interfere with too many other SWW events and BatB.


----------



## yulilin3

AuntieK said:


> I think a morning show is highly unlikely too.  It would interfere with too many other SWW events and BatB.


especially since the parade is at 11am. I don't think they would schedule anything past 10am.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> On an unrelated topic - mice have apparently been in my office desk drawer.
> 
> So much for productivity. Ewwww.


like real mice?


----------



## Magic Magic

If rope drop after the stormtrooper pre-show is at 7:45 and we head straight to TSMM, can we squeeze in a non FP+ ride before an 8:20 SciFi ADR? Or is that just wishful thinking?


----------



## aggiejnny

Tltorrez said:


> On an unrelated topic - mice have apparently been in my office desk drawer.
> 
> So much for productivity. Ewwww.


It is Mickey's friends coming to visit you before you go visit The Mouse


----------



## yulilin3

Magic Magic said:


> If rope drop after the stormtrooper pre-show is at 7:45 and we head straight to TSMM, can we squeeze in a non FP+ ride before an 8:20 SciFi ADR? Or is that just wishful thinking?


If you go straight there from rope drop you can make it


----------



## jtowntoflorida

How crowded does the entrance to DHS get as the parade is going on, and how long does that crowding last?  We have an 11:25 ADR at Mama Melrose's on our first day and with how late we'll be up the night before, I highly doubt we'll make it to DHS before 11:00.  I just realized that we'll probably have some issues getting to the ADR on time.  I'm thinking we'll have to essentially follow behind the motorcade, peel off to the right @ the stage (maybe cut in front of HBD), go through through Pixar Place, and then go by the Backlot Express and walk through the Streets of America to get to Mama Melrose's.  Going in front of Star Tours won't work for sure, but this back way seems doable.  Anyone want to weigh in?


----------



## nilla

Tltorrez said:


> On an unrelated topic - mice have apparently been in my office desk drawer.
> 
> So much for productivity. Ewwww.


 
There is also a mouse in your countdown ticker, but you're apparently ok with that.  Hypocrite.


----------



## lovethattink

jtowntoflorida said:


> We're going to get kicked out of Disney.  Our MBs were personalized with Harry Potter names (for the second time).  We're each sorted into different houses and would put our house names on them if they didn't exceed the character limit.



Too bad cm only see our real first name when they are scanned.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> How crowded does the entrance to DHS get as the parade is going on, and how long does that crowding last?  We have an 11:25 ADR at Mama Melrose's on our first day and with how late we'll be up the night before, I highly doubt we'll make it to DHS before 11:00.  I just realized that we'll probably have some issues getting to the ADR on time.  I'm thinking we'll have to essentially follow behind the motorcade, peel off to the right @ the stage (maybe cut in front of HBD), go through through Pixar Place, and then go by the Backlot Express and walk through the Streets of America to get to Mama Melrose's.  Going in front of Star Tours won't work for sure, but this back way seems doable.  Anyone want to weigh in?


You can walk thru the store on the right hand side of Hollywood Blvd. So the Dark Room and then 5 and Dime, that'll dump you out by Starbucks. The have kept a walkway open before so people watching the parade have to be inside a certain area (using tape). You can then just walk past the tip board and go by TSMM and make it to Mama Melrose.
You can also duck into Mickey's of Hollywood (store on the left side of Hollywood Blvd)  as soon as the parade goes thru the front (maybe around 11:15am) and exit by Vine St. make a left as if you were heading towards Indiana Jones and get to Mama Melrose that way


----------



## lvstitch

My MBs are Yoda and Leia and have been shipped today


----------



## yulilin3

These will be available at Celebration and also at SWW
http://www.adventuresbydaddy.com/20...ones-from-sms-audio-at-star-wars-celebration/


----------



## Magic Magic

yulilin3 said:


> If you go straight there from rope drop you can make it



Thanks!!  One additional logistical question.  What time can you actually get through the gates in the morning (assuming we arrive 6:45ish)?  Is it not until 7;30, or before that?  I am also trying to squeeze in a visit to inside-the-park Guest Services for a DAS card for DD.


----------



## yulilin3

Magic Magic said:


> Thanks!!  One additional logistical question.  What time can you actually get through the gates in the morning (assuming we arrive 6:45ish)?  Is it not until 7;30, or before that?  I am also trying to squeeze in a visit to inside-the-park Guest Services for a DAS card for DD.


they start letting you in around 7:30am. Guest Relations has a window on the outside of the park. After bag check make a left, you'll pass a gift shop outside and you'll see the window.Not sure at what time the outside window opens but I would think it's before they allow people thru the entrance


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

how soon after the parade will characters be out?  If the parade starts at 11 it should be done (including the stage part) by 11:30???  I don't remember it taking overly long last year but didn't really time it.  Would the characters come out around 11:30?  11:45 or noon?  any ideas?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> they start letting you in around 7:30am. *Guest Relations has a window on the outside of the park. After bag check make a left, you'll pass a gift shop outside and you'll see the window.Not sure at what time the outside window opens but I would think it's before they allow people thru the entrance*


it does open prior to the turnstiles opening (on a normal day).  we're usually at RD quite early (yes, we're the odd ones standing right up by the turnstiles - what can I say we are morning people and we're super motivated at Disney!) - and it is always open when we arrive.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> how soon after the parade will characters be out?  If the parade starts at 11 it should be done (including the stage part) by 11:30???  I don't remember it taking overly long last year but didn't really time it.  Would the characters come out around 11:30?  11:45 or noon?  any ideas?


last year most characters came out 30 minutes after the parade was over. So this year would be around noon


----------



## yulilin3

I was just thinking about weekend V A Conversation with Frank Oz
Could they seriously be thinking about having the show in the morning?
Maybe even as early as 9am, because last years show was so popular they know that people without a fp will be heading  straight there to make the line or get a standby ticket (that's what happened last year)
At this point it's a wait and see.


----------



## Felipe4

I would be seriously disappointed - this also means that people with FtF PP can't use it as a reserved event since the window at M&B doesn't open until 10. You can bet everyone would be dropping their Galactic breakfasts though!


----------



## Dani C

How possible/difficult would it be for some of us who can make selections already to hold a FP for an AP holder until their booking window opens and then release to help out a friend?


----------



## Itinkso

Dani C said:


> How possible/difficult would it be for some of us who can make selections already to hold a FP for an AP holder until their booking window opens and then release to help out a friend?


It can work. It works wonderfully for ADR exchanges and it's reported to work by those who have arranged through the cancelations Threads for A&E.

As long as you arrange everything through PM/Conversation and choose an odd time of day to do the exchange, there is a strong possibility that it will work.


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> I would be seriously disappointed - this also means that people with FtF PP can't use it as a reserved event since the window at M&B doesn't open until 10. You can bet everyone would be dropping their Galactic breakfasts though!


I was thinking about the packages too. It would devaule a bit the DPP since you get all the shows with that one and I'm pretty sure the main draw for Weekend V DPP was to be able to see Frank Oz without the hassle


----------



## JayLeeJay

Itinkso said:


> It can work. It works wonderfully for ADR exchanges and it's reported to work by those who have arranged through the cancelations Threads for A&E.
> 
> As long as you arrange everything through PM/Conversation and choose an odd time of day to do the exchange, there is a strong possibility that it will work.



If this does work, I can hold Fast passes for 3 people for one day. I only have 6 of my 7 days for my AP booked and thanks to an on-site stay I can book for one day now through June 13 (June 14 tomorrow). If someone wants to try please contact me directly.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> I was just thinking about weekend V A Conversation with Frank Oz
> Could they seriously be thinking about having the show in the morning?
> Maybe even as early as 9am, because last years show was so popular they know that people without a fp will be heading  straight there to make the line or get a standby ticket (that's what happened last year)
> At this point it's a wait and see.


On another Thread, a DISer reported BatB is reported as "Under Refurbishment" (down) for the June 12th date. I haven't been able to check the full weekend but if it's down for the 12th, it's most likely down all three days. I thought maybe down because of the cameras for the video-feed set-up. Not sure, though.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> On another Thread, a DISer reported BatB is reported as "Under Refurbishment" (down) for the June 12th date. I haven't been able to check the full weekend but if it's down for the 12th, it's most likely down all three days. I thought maybe down because of the cameras for the video-feed set-up. Not sure, though.


It shows the schedule up until June 11, then gray 12,13,14, then scheduled again for June 15


----------



## Laura C

Itinkso said:


> On another Thread, a DISer reported BatB is reported as "Under Refurbishment" (down) for the June 12th date. I haven't been able to check the full weekend but if it's down for the 12th, it's most likely down all three days. I thought maybe down because of the cameras for the video-feed set-up. Not sure, though.


 I've just checked and its 'closed for refurbishment' on the sat 13th too, interesting! 7 weeks today and we'll be getting ready for our Jedi mickey dinner! Can't wait x


----------



## mmafan

did someone post this yet???                
*Jedi, Sith, Bounty Hunters and More*
Feel the power of the Force with some of the most popular Characters throughout the Star Wars saga. Read More

Feel the power of the Force with some of the most popular Characters throughout the _Star Wars_ saga.

No matter where your allegiance lies, prepare yourself for unforgettable encounters as you come face-to-face with the galaxy’s most popular heroes—and a few of its most fearsome villains too!

Be on the lookout for interstellar Character Greeting opportunities all across the park, including:


Members of the Rebel Alliance Near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue 
The Dark Side near Darth’s Mall
Members of the Jedi Council near Mickey Avenue
Stars of _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_ on the Streets of America
Disney Pals as _Star Wars_ Stars near the Event Stage
_Star Wars_ Celebrity Autographs at a new indoor location near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue


----------



## yulilin3

@mmafan Yes, thank you. This came out with all the other info on April 3rd. Doesn't Disney like to keep it as vague as possible?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

no doubt Frank Oz will be simulcast like Mark was...maybe they will have to set up different equipment that weekend.


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> @mmafan Yes, thank you. This came out with all the other info on April 3rd. Doesn't Disney like to keep it as vague as possible?


lol I never even saw that listed on Disney.com until today....


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> lol I never even saw that listed on Disney.com until today....


yeah, you have to open every tab to see the information under every section on there.


----------



## AuntieK

Itinkso said:


> On another Thread, a DISer reported BatB is reported as "Under Refurbishment" (down) for the June 12th date. I haven't been able to check the full weekend but if it's down for the 12th, it's most likely down all three days. I thought maybe down because of the cameras for the video-feed set-up. Not sure, though.


This situation is what made me wonder if they are hoping to move back to the Premier theater for Weekend V.  The AC would be nice but then they couldn't accommodate as many people.  If they freed up the BatB theater then they could go back to their regular show schedule.


----------



## Barbara C

The one character my DSs really want to meet is Chewie.  I can go first thing on either 5/30 or 5/31.

On 5/30 the only thing we have planned is the Deluxe Premium Ftf.  Since we don't have to check in until 10am - that should be plenty of time to meet Chewie if we head there first thing - correct?  And since we have the Ftf package, I don't have to worry about signing them up for Jedi Academy - they will definitely get it - is this true?

On 5/31 we have an 8:40am ADR for the Galactic b-fast  - if something happens and we don't meet Chewie on Sat, will there be enough time before our ADR to meet him on Sunday?

Thanks from an SWW newbie!!


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> The one character my DSs really want to meet is Chewie.  I can go first thing on either 5/30 or 5/31.
> 
> On 5/30 the only thing we have planned is the Deluxe Premium Ftf.  Since we don't have to check in until 10am - that should be plenty of time to meet Chewie if we head there first thing - correct?  And since we have the Ftf package, I don't have to worry about signing them up for Jedi Academy - they will definitely get it - is this true?
> 
> On 5/31 we have an 8:40am ADR for the Galactic b-fast  - if something happens and we don't meet Chewie on Sat, will there be enough time before our ADR to meet him on Sunday?
> 
> Thanks from an SWW newbie!!


No, the Deluxe Premier Package doesn't give you JTA. The only package that does is the VIP one.
Being at ropre drop and going straight to Chewie will put you meeting him in the first 30 minutes, so you should be done with him by 8:30am
If you have more than one adult with you, one can go hold a spot for Chewie while the other goes with your sons to sign them up for JTA


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Jedi Academy is included in the VIP package but not Feel the Force, you'll need to take the kids to sign up for it.


----------



## julluvsdisney

yulilin3 said:


> Stay on the left of Hollywood Blvd and as soon add the stormtroopers let usa in fast walk to the Indiana Jones theater. That's where the sign ups occur during sww



Thank you thank you!  My boys will be so excited to finally do this!  We have tried several times but it's usually late morning by the time we get there for sign ups so we always get put on the wait list!  Since we will be there so early I am hoping we have a good shot!!


----------



## coluk003

Can someone help paint a picture for me. I go every year but I guess I'm one of those get out of my way I'm going to the scanner and into the park type people lol.   So at MK it's pretty open ,how does DHS block you out from getting to far, is there a gate? Everyone keeps saying turnstile but those were removed correct. Sorry it's a slow day for me and need to burn an hour before heading over to the Anaheim convention center to pick something up. I'll have pictures when I come back


----------



## Barbara C

yulilin3 said:


> No, the Deluxe Premier Package doesn't give you JTA. The only package that does is the VIP one.
> Being at ropre drop and going straight to Chewie will put you meeting him in the first 30 minutes, so you should be done with him by 8:30am
> If you have more than one adult with you, one can go hold a spot for Chewie while the other goes with your sons to sign them up for JTA



Crud - we originally had the VIP package but changed it once ftf was announced so I'm getting my facts confused.  Ok - I'm going to do Chewie on 5/30 before signing in for ftf.  Then on 5/31, we'll sign up for a JA time later in the day and then head to breakfast.  It's just and my 2 boys this trip (leaving dh at home with dd) so hopefully that will work!!


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> Crud - we originally had the VIP package but changed it once ftf was announced so I'm getting my facts confused.  Ok - I'm going to do Chewie on 5/30 before signing in for ftf.  Then on 5/31, we'll sign up for a JA time later in the day and then head to breakfast.  It's just and my 2 boys this trip (leaving dh at home with dd) so hopefully that will work!!


that should work fine.


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> Can someone help paint a picture for me. I go every year but I guess I'm one of those get out of my way I'm going to the scanner and into the park type people lol.   So at MK it's pretty open ,how does DHS block you out from getting to far, is there a gate? Everyone keeps saying turnstile but those were removed correct. Sorry it's a slow day for me and need to burn an hour before heading over to the Anaheim convention center to pick something up. I'll have pictures when I come back


There is an actual gate right before the tap points. They open the gate and there are CM there holding people back from tapping their MB/cards. Then they get the go ahead and tell you that you can tap your MB/card and go in. Then they have a rope across Hollywood Blvd and Vine St that's where you wait for the stormtroopers to let you in


----------



## coluk003

Ok thank you, guess I never looked for the gate. No much of a rd person


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> Ok thank you, guess I never looked for the gate. No much of a rd person


the gate goes up way before they let us in.
For SWW it goes up around 6:30am


----------



## Itinkso

Star Wars Celebration live streaming begins on Thursday!
Info and links here: http://www.superherohype.com/news/3...ed-including-the-force-awakens-panel#/slide/1


----------



## MaBelle2015

yulilin3 said:


> There is an actual gate right before the tap points. They open the gate and there are CM there holding people back from tapping their MB/cards. Then they get the go ahead and tell you that you can tap your MB/card and go in. Then they have a rope across Hollywood Blvd and Vine St that's where you wait for the stormtroopers to let you in


What exactly do the stormtroopers do at 7:30 am? Is this something that everyone will be able to see/hear if they are there before the park opens or only the people that arrived reallly early and get to be the first ones inside the park?


----------



## MaBelle2015

Another question: Is Fantasmic any different during SWW? Will it include any SW characters?


----------



## yulilin3

MaBelle2015 said:


> What exactly do the stormtroopers do at 7:30 am? Is this something that everyone will be able to see/hear if they are there before the park opens or only the people that arrived reallly early and get to be the first ones inside the park?


Everyone basically that's inside DHS (past the tapstiles) will be able to hear and see them.
They come out on 2 "vehicles" (recycled orange cones from Block Party Bash turned black and silver to look Star Warsy) and basically have a conversation with each other about patrolling and such. Don't want to give too much away but they decide that it's in their best interest to let us into the park.
There are plenty of youtube videos of the ceremony


----------



## yulilin3

MaBelle2015 said:


> Another question: Is Fantasmic any different during SWW? Will it include any SW characters?


It's exactly the same but I think it would be AWESOME if Darth Vader would come out and fight Sorcerer Mickey


----------



## pbb322

Did anyone do the breakfast last year with a child under 3?  Disney does not charge for under 3, and my daughter just eats off our plate at TS lunch and dinner, but we have not done a breakfast that is not a buffet, so it may not be as much food to share?  My daughter eats a shocking amount of food for her size at breakfast and then barely eats the rest of the day.  We have reservations, can we just pay for another kid's meal?


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> Did anyone do the breakfast last year with a child under 3?  Disney does not charge for under 3, and my daughter just eats off our plate at TS lunch and dinner, but we have not done a breakfast that is not a buffet, so it may not be as much food to share?  My daughter eats a shocking amount of food for her size at breakfast and then barely eats the rest of the day.  We have reservations, can we just pay for another kid's meal?


let me see what I can find out.
Last year I know people could ask for seconds on their entrees. We asked for seconds of the pastries and a box and took it with us for a snack later in the day


----------



## lowlight79

So I have the Sci Fi Galatic breakfast booked for June 13th and 9:35am.  I am going with my sister. First timer. What can I expect? Any food favorites?


----------



## mom2of2

pbb322 said:


> Did anyone do the breakfast last year with a child under 3?  Disney does not charge for under 3, and my daughter just eats off our plate at TS lunch and dinner, but we have not done a breakfast that is not a buffet, so it may not be as much food to share?  My daughter eats a shocking amount of food for her size at breakfast and then barely eats the rest of the day.  We have reservations, can we just pay for another kid's meal?


 You can ask for another adult entrée and an extra plate for her


----------



## MaBelle2015

yulilin3 said:


> Everyone basically that's inside DHS (past the tapstiles) will be able to hear and see them.
> They come out on 2 "vehicles" (recycled orange cones from Block Party Bash turned black and silver to look Star Warsy) and basically have a conversation with each other about patrolling and such. Don't want to give too much away but they decide that it's in their best interest to let us into the park.
> There are plenty of youtube videos of the ceremony


Great! Thanks!!


----------



## MaBelle2015

yulilin3 said:


> It's exactly the same but I think it would be AWESOME if Darth Vader would come out and fight Sorcerer Mickey


Now THAT would be SUPER cool!!!!


----------



## Candleshoe

Thursday June 11 - *Sci-Fi Gallactic Dine-In* for 4 guests @ 10:45a
Thursday June 11 - *Sci-Fi Gallactic Dine-In* for 4 guests @ 10:45a

(yes, that's two reservations ... we had a party of 8)

Inbox me to coordinate.


----------



## OZMom

HCinKC said:


> Oh hey...email notification that my MagicBands shipped...and 29 days til our trip. There is a light at the end of this long, long SWW tunnel! Woooooohooooooo!!!!!!



Kids are on vacation this week so my disboard time is limited...however I wanted to come do the happy dance with you because our bands are OTW as well


----------



## inkedupmomma

kmcdougan said:


> Yes. I have heard of them. No, I would not order from them. They are based in China and their shipping times are horrible. That is, if they actually get your measurements right and process the item correctly. I have heard numerous stories of disasters from them. Everything ranging form the item being of poor quality to improper materials, to shoddy workmanship to poor communication. Honestly, the best thing you could do is to find a local seamstress or costuming company and get a pattern and fabric and do it yourself. Also, you may want to look into your local chapter of the Rebel Legion - the costuming club for good guy costumes (sister organization to the 501st Legion). Since he is an adult, you can proceed towards a screen accurate costume (they are not horribly expensive, especially when you are working with people who know how to get the look on a budget). And, you can do it in pieces, such as the tunic first, then the obi, then the pants, then the boots, etc. THose guys and gals at teh RL are very helpful. Personally, I would not trust Cosplaysky with putting together a plain white T-SHirt form what I have seen and heard.
> 
> Ash


Thanks, and thank you to everyone else who replied and somehow lost your quotes. I emailed them and didn't love the response, so I decided against it. Once again, I waited too long on this :/ DH won't die without it though!


----------



## keishashadow

Long time SWW visitor who at this stage of the game, usually wing it..  Now, find myself dusting off commando hat for first time in years due to the FTF package I booked. It's been so long I'm second guessing things.  Listed my FP+ and the shows & went with premise of shows running approximately 30 minutes.

Does it make sense? Will hit MGM up another day late than week for SW Galactic breakfast and leisurely park day.
*
*Deluxe FTF Parade Check in (aim to be @ park by 9 am, check in stated @ 10:00) 

*Parade @ 11 am (line up early)

*Lunch meet up @ Back lot Express

*Toy Story Midway Mania! 12:05 PM – 01:05 PM

*Behind the Force Rebels, Arrive 01:20 PM, Show @01:45 PM 

*Storm Trooper Preshow, Arrive 02:50 PM, Show @ 03:15 PM

*Stars of the Saga 03:30 PM 

*For the First Time in Forever: A Frozen Sing-Along 04:30 PM – 04:45 PM

*Obi Wan and Beyond, Arrive 6:35 PM, Show @ 07:00 PM – 7:30 

*Tower of Terror 07:40 PM – 8:40 PM

*Symphony in the Stars Arrive 09:00 AM? Show @ 09:45 PM

*Fantasmic 10:30 PM (optional, not likely)*


----------



## yulilin3

@keishashadow it looks good. Can't wait to meet you


----------



## ConnieB

Tltorrez said:


> Has anyone with access checked to see what SotS availability looks like for the 15th?




As of 8:30pm I tried to book for all 6 people in my "friends and family" and would be able to book SotS, Rebels and ObiWan.....so there are at least 6 openings!   Don't freak out when you go to make them and see Ewoks and Ray Park "closed for refurbishment".....those two celebrities aren't appearing the first weekend, so they're simply not available to book, not sold out.  


Brought to you from California....waiting with baited breath for Celebration to start....I check in for staff ID and duty assignments tomorrow afternoon!!


----------



## Tltorrez

All done. Checked and double-checked. SotS on the 15th.

Thanks to those who checked availability earlier today. It made me much calmer. 

All shows were still open at midnight.


----------



## CJK

Tltorrez said:


> All done. Checked and double-checked. SotS on the 15th.
> 
> Thanks to those who checked availability earlier today. It made me much calmer.
> 
> All shows were still open at midnight.


Thank you sooo much for the update!  I have 2 more days to wait and had convinced myself that nothing would be available.  Your post gives me hope!


----------



## pld5

@Candleshoe    Thank you for coordinating for the Sci Fi breakfast!    Nice chatting with you this evening and hope to meet up with you in June!


----------



## Candleshoe

pld5 said:


> @Candleshoe    Thank you for coordinating for the Sci Fi breakfast!    Nice chatting with you this evening and hope to meet up with you in June!



Thanks for saving me from myself as I fumbled about trying to get it right!   Hope to see you in, what... 56 days or so?


----------



## Candleshoe

So if I want the Ewoks my choices are:
10:30ish with Chewbaca
Chipewok roaming (?)
Chipewok at the Jedi Mickey 

Is that correct?  There are no roaming Ewoks?


----------



## momofallsons

ConnieB said:


> As of 8:30pm I tried to book for all 6 people in my "friends and family" and would be able to book SotS, Rebels and ObiWan.....so there are at least 6 openings!   Don't freak out when you go to make them and see Ewoks and Ray Park "closed for refurbishment".....those two celebrities aren't appearing the first weekend, so they're simply not available to book, not sold out.
> 
> 
> Brought to you from California....waiting with baited breath for Celebration to start....I check in for staff ID and duty assignments tomorrow afternoon!!



Sorry if this is a silly question... (newbie here!)... You can book the shows in advance?  Is it through your allotted fastpasses or is it a separate thing?


----------



## momofallsons

We had previously made reservations for a Fantasmic dinner package for the day we're at HWS, so we have tickets to the 9:00 Fantasmic show.  Will we miss out on the Symphony of the Stars fireworks if we're at Fantasmic?  I would assume you could see fireworks from anywhere in the park, but wasn't sure how the view was or if you could hear the music or if we'd be stuck in the Fantasmic theater with the crowd and miss out.  Any opinions??


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question... (newbie here!)... You can book the shows in advance?  Is it through your allotted fastpasses or is it a separate thing?


SWW shows performed at theater of the stars are available to get fp. They are all tier 1 so you can only pick one show a day and weekend V schedule and fp have not been released yet


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> We had previously made reservations for a Fantasmic dinner package for the day we're at HWS, so we have tickets to the 9:00 Fantasmic show.  Will we miss out on the Symphony of the Stars fireworks if we're at Fantasmic?  I would assume you could see fireworks from anywhere in the park, but wasn't sure how the view was or if you could hear the music or if we'd be stuck in the Fantasmic theater with the crowd and miss out.  Any opinions??


You cannot see and hear the fireworks from the F! area.  YYou won't be able to make out by watching the first F! The second show is never full and much easier to get to after the fireworks


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> So if I want the Ewoks my choices are:
> 10:30ish with Chewbaca
> Chipewok roaming (?)
> Chipewok at the Jedi Mickey
> 
> Is that correct?  There are no roaming Ewoks?


Last year The Ewok didn't come out until after the parade to do their first set that would be around 12. (These are Wicket and Logray from the movie)
The Chipwoks ( Chip and Dale) come out at 9am, they have a dedicated spot and do not roam


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Thank you sooo much for the update!  I have 2 more days to wait and had convinced myself that nothing would be available.  Your post gives me hope!


I got fp for SotS as well, for the first Friday. All the shows were still available.
I just checked and all shows for the first Friday are still available, I think you'll be fine


----------



## yulilin3

on an unrelated/sorta kinda related SWW:
Dj Elliot (A.K.A. Dj Lobot) uploaded his mix that he'll  be using during SWW. He is actually on his way to Anaheim for Celebration.
If you like dance/techno with some SW and Disney stuff thrown in you'll like this. (I have a bad feeling about this. R2D2 and Chewbacca, Big Thunder Mountain, Frozen stuff)
I find that it makes perfect cleaning music 
It's the MegaCon mix: https://soundcloud.com/disneydj


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> I got fp for SotS as well, for the first Friday. All the shows were still available.
> I just checked and all shows for the first Friday are still available, I think you'll be fine


Thank you!!!


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> You cannot see and hear the fireworks from the F! area.  YYou won't be able to make out by watching the first F! The second show is never full and much easier to get to after the fireworks



Oh no!  That's what I was afraid of.  I'm not sure whether or not my youngest will make it to 10:30... will have to wing it.


----------



## momofallsons

Looking for opinions... if you could only see one (Fantasmic! or Symphony of the Star), which one would you choose??


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> Oh no!  That's what I was afraid of.  I'm not sure whether or not my youngest will make it to 10:30... will have to wing it.





momofallsons said:


> Looking for opinions... if you could only see one (Fantasmic! or Symphony of the Star), which one would you choose??


I would choose Fantasmic! if it's a once in a lifetime trip. Even though I love the SW fireworks they are just fireworks. F! has everything.
Is there no way you could do F! another night?


----------



## ConnieB

momofallsons said:


> Looking for opinions... if you could only see one (Fantasmic! or Symphony of the Star), which one would you choose??



Well, I think it depends....will this be your only visit to WDW?   Fantasmic is a great show....but it doesn't have anything especially aimed at Star Wars (ok, except the stormtroopers that were on the finale boat....but seriously, just standing there, no show).    If you'll be returning to WDW, I'd save Fantasmic for a future trip as it hasn't changed in quite a while, so it will be there when you return. 

Symphony of the Stars has a very Star Wars theme to it, of course, so you can only see it in May/June of SWW.....so that makes it special and worth going during the short window it's available. 

Now...if this is your only trip , then you'll have to decide which is a better fit for YOUR family.....Fantasmic is a very cool show with a lot of special effects (and a few fireworks) that encompasses telling a story, showing you a very large collection of characters in one place (some only briefly however)......or a pre-show with Star Wars characters and then a firework display themed to Star Wars music.    

Whichever you choose, they are definitely worth the waiting time as they're both really nice shows.   now....personally, I'd do Fantasmic! but I like shows more than fireworks.


----------



## jaws2577

to go or not to go, Don't get me wrong I love it but the people that go for merchandise to sel are getting out of hand I have seen pre orders on stuff for the event on ebay already.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Last year The Ewok didn't come out until after the parade to do their first set that would be around 12. (These are Wicket and Logray from the movie)
> The Chipwoks ( Chip and Dale) come out at 9am, they have a dedicated spot and do not roam



That's the spot near Star Tours, where the Cantina Band is supposed to be too, right?


----------



## soniam

jaws2577 said:


> to go or not to go, Don't get me wrong I love it but the people that go for merchandise to sel are getting out of hand I have seen pre orders on stuff for the event on ebay already.



You don't have to big into the merchandise to still want to go. My family doesn't collect pins, but we still go to Disney and shop at the stores.


----------



## yulilin3

jaws2577 said:


> to go or not to go, Don't get me wrong I love it but the people that go for merchandise to sel are getting out of hand I have seen pre orders on stuff for the event on ebay already.


Items have been listed on Ebay ever since they announced Galactic Gathering



soniam said:


> That's the spot near Star Tours, where the Cantina Band is supposed to be too, right?


Last year I didn't really pay attention if the Ewoks were roaming or with Chewie (I've never seen any Ewoks roaming)


----------



## AuntieK

yulilin3 said:


> on an unrelated/sorta kinda related SWW:
> Dj Elliot (A.K.A. Dj Lobot) uploaded his mix that he'll  be using during SWW. He is actually on his way to Anaheim for Celebration.
> If you like dance/techno with some SW and Disney stuff thrown in you'll like this. (I have a bad feeling about this. R2D2 and Chewbacca, Big Thunder Mountain, Frozen stuff)
> I find that it makes perfect cleaning music
> It's the MegaCon mix: https://soundcloud.com/disneydj


Thank you for this link.  My niece had the best time ever last year during his show.  She kept saying she wanted to go to the dessert party again and in large part it was because of Dj Lobot.  I queued up last year's show and am sitting here with a big grin on my face.  Awesome memories and excitement building for this year!


----------



## yulilin3

AuntieK said:


> Thank you for this link.  My niece had the best time ever last year during his show.  She kept saying she wanted to go to the dessert party again and in large part it was because of Dj Lobot.  I queued up last year's show and am sitting here with a big grin on my face.  Awesome memories and excitement building for this year!


Dj Elliot is the best and he's a really nice guy too


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> Dj Elliot is the best and he's a really nice guy too


Is the dj really loud, like in a dance club during and in the dessert party area? Wondering if I should bring earplugs, really loud over stimulating noises can bother one of my kids sometimes. This is one of the big reasons I got the FtF package so the stress level would hopefully be down at least a little for him at peak times. Thanks!


----------



## cvjpirate

momofallsons said:


> Looking for opinions... if you could only see one (Fantasmic! or Symphony of the Star), which one would you choose??[/QUOTE
> 
> Symphony of the Stars


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Is the dj really loud, like in a dance club during and in the dessert party area? Wondering if I should bring earplugs, really loud over stimulating noises can bother one of my kids sometimes. This is one of the big reasons I got the FtF package so the stress level would hopefully be down at least a little for him at peak times. Thanks!


it is loud, you can still carry a conversation but it'll be loud. Also club lights and some pyro before the actual fireworks. I always bring earplugs cause my DD14 doesn't like the fireworks booms


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> on an unrelated/sorta kinda related SWW:
> Dj Elliot (A.K.A. Dj Lobot) uploaded his mix that he'll  be using during SWW. He is actually on his way to Anaheim for Celebration.
> If you like dance/techno with some SW and Disney stuff thrown in you'll like this. (I have a bad feeling about this. R2D2 and Chewbacca, Big Thunder Mountain, Frozen stuff)
> I find that it makes perfect cleaning music
> It's the MegaCon mix: https://soundcloud.com/disneydj



Alright I missed something...Is he only there during the dessert party? Or are there other times to hear him?


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> Alright I missed something...Is he only there during the dessert party? Or are there other times to hear him?


He'll be playing at the event stage from 7pm until fireworks time


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> @keishashadow it looks good. Can't wait to meet you



Yes, it's going to be so much fun!  We always have a great time @ SWW & Disney in general, but doing the FTTF has added an interesting twist to things this year for me.

I like to shake things up to keep things fresh for my better half who is not quite as Disney obsessed lol.  Feel bad my youngest DS needs to skip the trip this year.  He graduates from college on 5/9 but decided to stay on into June to take three more classes in order to get a double major.


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> it is loud, you can still carry a conversation but it'll be loud. Also club lights and some pyro before the actual fireworks. I always bring earplugs cause my DD14 doesn't like the fireworks booms


great, thanks! Glad I thought to ask in case! I may just carry a few earplugs in my bag just in case.....


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> It's exactly the same but I think it would be AWESOME if Darth Vader would come out and fight Sorcerer Mickey



Ha...I might actually watch F! again if they did this.



momofallsons said:


> Looking for opinions... if you could only see one (Fantasmic! or Symphony of the Star), which one would you choose??



Per my comment above, you may deduce that I am not a F! fan. It is my least favorite Disney show. That said, if it is your only trip, it is worth seeing. This will be our first SWW, so I can't compare the two. We are definitely going to SWW fireworks; F! is up in the air. It will only be ODS and me doing the nighttime stuff, so I am trying to decide if he would like it enough to 1) stay out somewhat late an extra night to see it or 2) stay out extra late the same night we do SWW fireworks. I know some people like to be surprised, but you could always watch a little on YouTube and see what you think.


----------



## Candleshoe

We haven't done F! in a few trips.  This will be the first time in a while because we're taking newbies.  It's good, but I'm a rope drop person and couldn't burn the candle at both ends for any extended period of time.  So we usually just watched Wishes and Illuminations.


----------



## mmafan

400 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> 400 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


pretty crazy


----------



## mmafan

29 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmafan

what time is check in for ftf dessert and fireworks


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> what time is check in for ftf dessert and fireworks


Parade viewing no later than 10am if you want a good spot. Fireworks anytime after 8:30pm


----------



## Candleshoe

mmafan said:


> what time is check in for ftf dessert and fireworks


Between 10a-Noon to get your credentials.


----------



## MooksterL1

I am sure that I am missing this right in front of my face, but what time is Symphony of the Stars?


----------



## yulilin3

MooksterL1 said:


> I am sure that I am missing this right in front of my face, but what time is Symphony of the Stars?


first weekend 9:45pm and the rest at 9:30pm
The entire schedule (minus weekend V) is on the first page


----------



## Candleshoe

I hope you first weekenders are getting something special between 9:30 and 9:45


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> I hope you first weekenders are getting something special between 9:30 and 9:45


Dare we dream!! Maybe JJ Abrams? sneak peek of Episode VII?


----------



## Kevin_W

lowlight79 said:


> So I have the Sci Fi Galatic breakfast booked for June 13th and 9:35am.  I am going with my sister. First timer. What can I expect? Any food favorites?



I really enjoyed the Kessel Run last year.  The kids' Gammorean Goodness was also quite tasty.  I'm not sure what the line between "Entree" and "Dessert" is, but I'm pretty sure that cinnamon-crusted french toast sticks dipped in chocolate sauce is over that line.


----------



## yulilin3

The Kessel Run




Imperial Delight




Tattooine Sunrise




Breakfast Pastries




Word is they are doing away with the dessert but will bring new items for this year


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> first weekend 9:45pm and the rest at 9:30pm
> The entire schedule (minus weekend V) is on the first page


Thank you!  I knew it was somewhere in plain sight!

I was able to get Jedi Mickey dinner through the Dining Buddy at 8:40. I am going to keep that one and hope we see some of the fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

MooksterL1 said:


> Thank you!  I knew it was somewhere in plain sight!
> 
> I was able to get Jedi Mickey dinner through the Dining Buddy at 8:40. I am going to keep that one and hope we see some of the fireworks.


the good thing is that just by stepping outside of H&V you'll have a good spot for the fireworks


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> the good thing is that just by stepping outside of H&V you'll have a good spot for the fireworks


Happy Dance!  Now I have something for everyone.  Yay!  The breakfast with Darth Vader and Boba Fett for my 14 year old and the dinner with the Disney characters for my 9 year old!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

can't say I've ever considered skipping the entire SWW event because there are some that go to the event in order to purchase merchandise to resell. Although I must say after seeing the photo of that dude who bought 50 Cinderella coach popcorn buckets I had better try to get ahold of a Han in carbonite bucket ASAP.

I want Elliot's Lobot mix!


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> can't say I've ever considered skipping the entire SWW event because there are some that go to the event in order to purchase merchandise to resell. Although I must say after seeing the photo of that dude who bought 50 Cinderella coach popcorn buckets I had better try to get ahold of a Han in carbonite bucket ASAP.


that's my priority purchase for weekend I. The Han Solo bucket, Boba Fett stein and the Her Universe At At shirt


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I know..maybe I'll regret flying Friday night if that guy shows up Friday afternoon and buys all the buckets.


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> I know..maybe I'll regret flying Friday night if that guy shows up Friday afternoon and buys all the buckets.


45 dollars on Ebay


----------



## CinderElsa

MakiraMarlena said:


> *can't say I've ever considered skipping the entire SWW event because there are some that go to the event in order to purchase merchandise to resell*. Although I must say after seeing the photo of that dude who bought 50 Cinderella coach popcorn buckets I had better try to get ahold of a Han in carbonite bucket ASAP.
> 
> I want Elliot's Lobot mix!


Me neither. If that's how you feel, wouldn't you just be making more room for the resellers by not attending? 

Personally, I don't care about the resellers at all. Is it greedy? Probably, but there are bigger problems with the world, and selling on eBay is a PITA. Disney tries to put limits in place but it's a free market & low availability + high demand = high prices. I hope the items eventually find their way into the homes of fans, though, and don't languish in a warehouse somewhere, not being enjoyed.


----------



## mom2febgirls

I'm glad the Galactic Breakfast starts in early May so I can read some reviews before we go.  I don't want to be the guinea pig for everything...lol


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> Parade viewing no later than 10am if you want a good spot. Fireworks anytime after 8:30pm


after 8:30 you can enter for the party..


----------



## Metz172

yulilin3 said:


> 45 dollars on Ebay


People pay that much? Really?


----------



## soniam

Metz172 said:


> People pay that much? Really?



Thats nothing. You should see how much the Vader MBs from last year are selling for However, at least those aren't as readily available and way cooler than a Cinderella coach bucket.


----------



## soniam

I think I have an illness. I have created Touring Plans for our potential SWW trip in 2016, when I still need to finish some of this summer's vacation planning. I guess Colorado Springs isn't holding my interest like WDW and SWW. I can justify it by saying that planning now and reading the thread in real time will save me the time of having to search the thread later this year


----------



## roselark

Quick question. We have the Fantasmic! Dining package with our H&V Star Wars Dine ressie. We will go to the first show. I have read that we should be able to catch the fireworks from Symphony of the Stars on our way out, is that accurate?


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I think I have an illness. I have created Touring Plans for our potential SWW trip in 2016, when I still need to finish some of this summer's vacation planning. I guess Colorado Springs isn't holding my interest like WDW and SWW. I can justify it by saying that planning now and reading the thread in real time will save me the time of having to search the thread later this year


----------



## yulilin3

roselark said:


> Quick question. We have the Fantasmic! Dining package with our H&V Star Wars Dine ressie. We will go to the first show. I have read that we should be able to catch the fireworks from Symphony of the Stars on our way out, is that accurate?


which weekend?
It's going to be hard to make the fireworks at 9:45pm (weekend I), not possible to make it for 9:30pm (weekend II-V)
F! ends at 9:30pm, even if you were sitting on the top rows toward the right of the theater it'll take at least 15 minutes to be able to exit the area and make it to the front of the park to watch them


----------



## roselark

We are going the 4th weekend. I thought there was a 15 min preshow before the fireworks. If Fantasmic! lets out at 9:25, then I thought we would have 20 min to get out before they start. We don't care about the preshow.


----------



## lvstitch

Amazon has set up a Star Wars Store:
http://www.amazon.com/b/?ref_=assoc...&tag=galleryindigo-20&linkId=63ODG46LOIVRH2PX


----------



## yulilin3

roselark said:


> We are going the 4th weekend. I thought there was a 15 min preshow before the fireworks. If Fantasmic! lets out at 9:25, then I thought we would have 20 min to get out before they start. We don't care about the preshow.


You would have to be sitting towards the top and right of the theater (facing the stage) to make a quick exit. Take the left side of the exit and they should open the gates by the entrance to the park, then you can watch from Crossroads. It really depends on where you are sitting.


----------



## wdhinn89

yulilin3 said:


> Dare we dream!! Maybe JJ Abrams? sneak peek of Episode VII?


That would be awesome!


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> that's my priority purchase for weekend I. The Han Solo bucket, Boba Fett stein and the Her Universe At At shirt



Totally need to get the Han Solo popcorn bucket.  Already have 2 orders from family members!


----------



## roselark

yulilin3 said:


> You would have to be sitting towards the top and right of the theater (facing the stage) to make a quick exit. Take the left side of the exit and they should open the gates by the entrance to the park, then you can watch from Crossroads. It really depends on where you are sitting.



Thanks for the info! Maybe I can convince my party to skip Fantasmic! or go to the 2nd show. I really want to see these fireworks.

Anyone know if it is possible to change a Fantasmic Package to a normal ressie?


----------



## yulilin3

roselark said:


> Thanks for the info! Maybe I can convince my party to skip Fantasmic! or go to the 2nd show. I really want to see these fireworks.
> 
> Anyone know if it is possible to change a Fantasmic Package to a normal ressie?


the second F! is way easier to get into


----------



## Arich01

soniam said:


> Thats nothing. You should see how much the Vader MBs from last year are selling for However, at least those aren't as readily available and way cooler than a Cinderella coach bucket.



Oh geez! Dare I look at how much they are going for?  My son uses the Vader bucket to hold his SW action figures...


----------



## yulilin3

Arich01 said:


> Oh geez! Dare I look at how much they are going for?  My son uses the Vader bucket to hold his SW action figures...


they're going for $45


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> *Padawan Mind Challenge
> Join 2 wacky intergalactic hosts as they host for a series of fun and interactive Star Wars trivia challenges. Designed for younglings ages 4 to 11, the Padawan Mind Challenge is a perfect opportunity to watch your little ones wield their mental force alongside popular Star Wars characters—with a few other surprises tossed in too! It's weather permitting and, as opposed to the kids at JTA, they do not get to meet with Vader and Stormtroopers if it does cancel
> SWW 2014 1pm and 2:15 sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC)
> 
> 4:15pm and 6:30pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)




What time do signups start for PMC? 

When and where do you have to be for the Family edition in order to try and get picked?

Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> What time do signups start for PMC?
> 
> When and where do you have to be for the Family edition in order to try and get picked?
> 
> Thanks.


sing ups start at park opening, since there are only 2 shows this is the second thing to fill up fast. People usually go to JTA then PMC sign up. There's no exact place to be to get picked but around the information table at ABC Sound Studios and the Event Stage, they pick the family about 30 minutes before the show


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> 45 dollars on Ebay



Do you think he actually sold them all?

DH suggested that since I'm going the first day I might want to pick up something to defray the cost of my trip. But I have no intention of fighthing resellers in line in the morning and once the obvious limited stuff us gone, I'm not sure I could correctly identify the items with good resale value. I own a few popcorn buckets but I just can't see paying that kind of money for one.

I should add -we're selling our house, so we spent the last 6 months selling stuff on eBay (mostly baseball memorabilia and Atari stuff). So the selling part doesn't concern me. I'm just not sure what would be a worthwhile investment.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Do you think he actually sold them all?
> 
> DH suggested that since I'm going the first day I might want to pick up something to defray the cost of my trip. But I have no intention of fighthing resellers in line in the morning and once the obvious limited stuff us gone, I'm not sure I could correctly identify the items with good resale value. I own a few popcorn buckets but I just can't see paying that kind of money for one.


not sure. The popcorn buckets will be sold at the popcorn carts on Hollywood Blvd (there are 3 of them) and inside Darth's Mall. So no need to go into the mall to get them


----------



## Tltorrez

lvstitch said:


> Amazon has set up a Star Wars Store:
> http://www.amazon.com/b/?ref_=assoc...&tag=galleryindigo-20&linkId=63ODG46LOIVRH2PX



This is the most ridiculous costume I've ever seen.

http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Inf...1_38?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1429127496&sr=1-38


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> This is the most ridiculous costume I've ever seen.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Inf...1_38?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1429127496&sr=1-38


----------



## Tltorrez

After giving it a lot of thought, I think I need to remove Star Tours from my plans due to the concussion. I've never ridden it before because of the motion sickness so I was planning to just suck it up this trip and try it. But due to the potential jerkiness, that's probably not a good idea.

So now I'm trying to figure out what to do after Chewie. Is there anything else I can accomplish before 9:00am (when I plan to line up for the parade) that doesn't require a Tier 1 FP+. Suggestions?


----------



## Tltorrez

FYI - Touring Plans added "Star Wars Presentation" to their FP list but still hasn't corrected the parade time.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> After giving it a lot of thought, I think I need to remove Star Tours from my plans due to the concussion. I've never ridden it before because of the motion sickness so I was planning to just suck it up this trip and try it. But due to the potential jerkiness, that's probably not a good idea.
> 
> So now I'm trying to figure out what to do after Chewie. Is there anything else I can accomplish before 9:00am (when I plan to line up for the parade) that doesn't require a Tier 1 FP+. Suggestions?


After Chewie you could do GMR or Muppetvision 3D . You could also line up to meet some of the Disney SW characters


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> I would choose Fantasmic! if it's a once in a lifetime trip. Even though I love the SW fireworks they are just fireworks. F! has everything.
> Is there no way you could do F! another night?



No, we'll only be at HWS one night, so can't do F! another night.  Maybe we'll attempt waiting up for the 10:30 show though to see both.


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> No, we'll only be at HWS one night, so can't do F! another night.  Maybe we'll attempt waiting up for the 10:30 show though to see both.


I would highly recommend trying to see both.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> After Chewie you could do GMR or Muppetvision 3D . You could also line up to meet some of the Disney SW characters



Right now I have all the Disney characters planned between SotS and Obi Wan and Beyond but it might not be a bad idea to line up for one set in the morning and catch them right when they come out at 9:00. Then I could stick in Muppet Vision (or GMR if the lines aren't too long) in the afternoon to break up the standing in line in the heat.


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> that's my priority purchase for weekend I. The Han Solo bucket, Boba Fett stein and the Her Universe At At shirt


I hope that shirt makes it to online. I desperately want it and am not going until the last weekend.


----------



## Tltorrez

@yulilin3 What time are you going to line up with the FP+ for SotS? Is there any reason to get there early?


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Right now I have all the Disney characters planned between SotS and Obi Wan and Beyond but it might not be a bad idea to line up for one set in the morning and catch them right when they come out at 9:00. Then I could stick in Muppet Vision (or GMR if the lines aren't too long) in the afternoon to break up the standing in line in the heat.


You should try and get your meet and greets in the morning, especially if they are outside


----------



## yulilin3

MooksterL1 said:


> I hope that shirt makes it to online. I desperately want it and am not going until the last weekend.


she said the entire collection would be available this weekend. I just want to try it on and not pay for shipping and get the 10% AP discount


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> @yulilin3 What time are you going to line up with the FP+ for SotS? Is there any reason to get there early?


I'm thinking of getting there around 2:45pm. Don't see the need to go any earlier, don't want to be in the sun more than we have to


----------



## hydrotony

All of Weekend V should be within the 60 day FP+ window for those staying on site.

Do the fastpass reservations for the SWW talk shows show up on anyone's MDE yet?


----------



## yulilin3

hydrotony said:


> All of Weekend V should be within the 60 day FP+ window for those staying on site.
> 
> Do the fastpass reservations for the SWW talk shows show up on anyone's MDE yet?


No everyone is still waiting.


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> she said the entire collection would be available this weekend. I just want to try it on and not pay for shipping and get the 10% AP discount


Great idea trying it on. I have read the line is more junior sized so I am going to size up.  I hope I can use my 20% coupon too.


----------



## yulilin3

since the conversation pretty much has died down and everyone is (or should be) basically done planning I wanna know:
*What are you most looking forward to, excited about Star Wars Weekends??*


----------



## Laura C

The dessert party! And the general buzz of the atmosphere,


----------



## HCinKC

I am most excited to watch ODS! He is going to love meeting all of the characters and having the fun SW themed meals. I am also looking forward to the parade and fireworks.


----------



## williamscm3

I'm most excited for the dessert party/fireworks! My son can be very iffy with meeting characters so it's really just depends on his mood that day to see how that goes...I know we're all gonna love the desserts and fireworks show though!


----------



## BobaFettFan

Getting a picture with Boba Fett and Darth Vader in a dimly lit 50's setting diner.  Then ordering extra portions.


----------



## alafond83

I'm really looking forward to the experience of it all and of course spending a lot of money on things that I "have to have"


----------



## Monykalyn

Most excited...hmm never having been before to SWW-it depends on what I am looking at/booking etc!
Super excited to book Galactic Breakfast (Dec)
Super excited to nail down resorts (FEB-changing to Beach Club and walking distance for SWW)
Super Excited to get Fastpasses for the SWW shows
Super excited to design magic bands (thanks to whomever gave the link to magicyourband!!)
Really really super excited to have a FtF package too!!!
Cannot pick one! Especially as the family really has NO IDEA of all these plans!!!! (FtF, magicband skins, shows, breakfast)


----------



## Fire14

roselark said:


> Thanks for the info! Maybe I can convince my party to skip Fantasmic! or go to the 2nd show. I really want to see these fireworks.
> 
> Anyone know if it is possible to change a Fantasmic Package to a normal ressie?


I know I orig had Fant pkg and switched it because I'm doing Fant. regardless. Also in past we had a Fant pkg. booked for regular dinner and found out we couldn't use TIW discount on pkg. so we said screw the show give us the discount.


----------



## pld5

I'm looking forward to the Sci Fi breakfast.   Back in December, I read about it in a few trip reports and then started casually scanning this thread to find out more.  That is what helped me change my February trip to a June one.    And convince my husband to agree willingly to do a summer trip.  

Of course, now thanks to this thread and my obsessive Disney planning tendencies, not only do I have a Galactic Breakfast, I have a Feel the Force Deluxe package, a Jedi Mickey dinner,  an appointment for D Tech and have changed my trip so that I can enjoy weekends 4 AND 5.    I hope to meet Chewie, and am really looking forward to enjoying the atmosphere of the roaming characters and hopefully meeting some of you fine likeminded folks while there.


----------



## dizzyinwdw

So--our first SWW weekend but will only be there for Fri May 29.  Would the premium feel the force package be worthwhile?  I have a little one (DS5) and elderly mom and think the reserved spaces for parade and Fireworks would be useful--any input welcome!! TIA!


----------



## Metz172

My husband is not much of a Disney world fan, goes for the enjoyment of seeing the girls be happy, but he is excited about our star wars day. So I am most looking forward to seeing him excited and enjoying his day.  We got the deluxe premium package and I am also looking forward to the adult drinks that I would never pay to purchase


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> since the conversation pretty much has died down and everyone is (or should be) basically done planning I wanna know:
> *What are you most looking forward to, excited about Star Wars Weekends??*



I am mostly so excited to see my Star Wars fanatic experience SWW.  It has been on his "bucket list" and we weren't sure we could do it with high school and his summer schedule.  Seeing him fulfill this dream will be an amazing sight!

Selfishly I am most excited about meeting the Ewoks!


----------



## DisHeels

I look forward to Weekend V's schedule being released.

I'm not sure what I'm the most excited about.  First it was my DTech reservation then it was the character meals.  Now it may be the shows.  I'm ready to soak it all in and have fun.


----------



## ConnieB

Locked on target....


----------



## soniam

Arich01 said:


> Oh geez! Dare I look at how much they are going for?  My son uses the Vader bucket to hold his SW action figures...



I was referring to the Vader magic bands, which I have seen priced at $400-$500. They are probably way more limited than the popcorn buckets. But still, geesh!


----------



## AThrillingChase

dizzyinwdw said:


> So--our first SWW weekend but will only be there for Fri May 29.  Would the premium feel the force package be worthwhile?  I have a little one (DS5) and elderly mom and think the reserved spaces for parade and Fireworks would be useful--any input welcome!! TIA!


 
It gets so packed in waiting for the parade and fireworks, so yes it will give you some breathing room. But, no seating if that is a factor. It was worth it to me to avoid that sardine feeling, but then when I found the cocktails and snacks - SOLD!


----------



## yulilin3

dizzyinwdw said:


> So--our first SWW weekend but will only be there for Fri May 29.  Would the premium feel the force package be worthwhile?  I have a little one (DS5) and elderly mom and think the reserved spaces for parade and Fireworks would be useful--any input welcome!! TIA!


I agree. It gives you peace of mind that you'll have a spot for the parade that won't be overly crowded and also an awesome dessert party.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

mmafan said:


> 29 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


34days to go for us!!!!!!


----------



## JenStemp

I am excited to experience our first SWW! After getting our plans set it makes me super excited to go and my husband is really excited, and he is not ::GASP:: a big Star Wars fan, but our 2 boys are and I can't wait to see their reactions! Just the atmosphere of being in Disney is always amazing for us, but to add SWW makes it even more so! Our DS2 sings the Imperial march every time he sees ANYTHING Star Wars so I can't wait to see how he reacts while we are there!


----------



## drlaurafsu

Mostly excited about going with DS for the 3rd straight year. It's been a really fun tradition for my Disney and Star Wars loving kid. His dad doesn't come so it's just him and me. FtF is nice but it's more to make things easier for DS and I to get everything done.

If I had to pick one thing...it's probably breakfast. Last year was fantastic! We are actually coming a day early just so we can get breakfast in. Kind of happy we have it on Thursday...gives up time to go to Epcot too. 

This year's trip will be even more special since the grandparents will be picking DS up in Orlando and heading out west and back to FL for soccer camp and I won't see him for 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

galactic breakfast & dessert party. SWW was the only way I could convince my husband to go to Disney world in the first place, but I now think he is more exited then the kids!


----------



## OZMom

So much to be excited about for this trip. Overall, I'm looking forward to spending some much needed downtime with DH. This is our first trip together just the 2 of us anywhere, ever. Also, after working 2 jobs for 5 years, when we get back DH will be leaving his second job and we will have so much more family time!! 


I'm looking forward to Star Wars Weekend in general, since it's our first. I'm super excited for the Galactic Breakfast and the "Chewie Run" on the first day so I can put faces to some of the screen names  Oh and Yoda / Vader cupcakes


----------



## CindySwims

My 4 year old is most excited for JTA. This will be the first trip he is old enough. He watched his older brother do it last year and kept asking to do it as well. For me it is the breakfast and watching my boys meet Vader.


----------



## lovingeire

I asked my kids the same question at dinner tonight. Oldest (15) said he was most excited to meet Boba Fett. I asked hi character or actor and he said, "yes". I reminded him hell have to get up early and he told me he was getting up early now to practice. He was downstairs at 5:30 this morning which is out of character for him.

Middle DS (almost 5) says he is most excited to meet Vader. He actually cried about it when the oldest was talking about Boba Fett! He is starting to remind me of his big brother at this age. Very glad I have the Gamactic breakfast now!


----------



## pld5

Off topic here, but I think some here will appreciate.  My husband just told me that Doctor Who is coming to Disney XD.  The series with the 10th doctor.   I'm super excited about this because my son is developing an interest in the episodes on BBC and will be nice to have the show on "his " channel.


----------



## Smschmiesing

keishashadow said:


> Long time SWW visitor who at this stage of the game, usually wing it..  Now, find myself dusting off commando hat for first time in years due to the FTF package I booked. It's been so long I'm second guessing things.  Listed my FP+ and the shows & went with premise of shows running approximately 30 minutes.
> 
> Does it make sense? Will hit MGM up another day late than week for SW Galactic breakfast and leisurely park day.
> *
> *Deluxe FTF Parade Check in (aim to be @ park by 9 am, check in stated @ 10:00)
> 
> *Parade @ 11 am (line up early)
> 
> *Lunch meet up @ Back lot Express
> 
> *Toy Story Midway Mania! 12:05 PM – 01:05 PM
> 
> *Behind the Force Rebels, Arrive 01:20 PM, Show @01:45 PM
> 
> *Storm Trooper Preshow, Arrive 02:50 PM, Show @ 03:15 PM
> 
> *Stars of the Saga 03:30 PM
> 
> *For the First Time in Forever: A Frozen Sing-Along 04:30 PM – 04:45 PM
> 
> *Obi Wan and Beyond, Arrive 6:35 PM, Show @ 07:00 PM – 7:30
> 
> *Tower of Terror 07:40 PM – 8:40 PM
> 
> *Symphony in the Stars Arrive 09:00 AM? Show @ 09:45 PM
> 
> *Fantasmic 10:30 PM (optional, not likely)*


----------



## jthornton94

I'm excited to surprise my hubby with the FtF package.  I've not even mentioned it to him as an option so it should be a great surprise.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

I am most excited about surprising my kids in the morning of weekend V with the sound track of episode iv and telling them we are getting on a plane and going to SWW. They have no clue we are going to WDW this year.  They are my litt SW fanatics.


----------



## slaveone

I am excited about getting to see Warwick Davis' show and watching grown adults get that look of wonder on their faces that seems to only happen when encountering Vader or Boba Fett. I also truly truly am excited for the Boba Fett mug and am hoping that they are holding back Weekend V fast passes to benefit AP. Though the series has taught us that V is better then IV.


----------



## Smschmiesing

I am most looking forward to getting a picture of my husband with Darth Goofy!  He is a huge Star Wars fan and he loves Goofy.  He went to To Disney World once as a kid and his most vivid memory is when Goofy stopped in the street, saw him wearing a Goofy hat, and came over, gave him a huge hug and then signed his hat.  And know he gets to share it with his son--Magic!


----------



## moobar25

57 days to go! Can't wait!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

pld5 said:


> Off topic here, but I think some here will appreciate.  My husband just told me that Doctor Who is coming to Disney XD.  The series with the 10th doctor.   I'm super excited about this because my son is developing an interest in the episodes on BBC and will be nice to have the show on "his " channel.


DD and DH (used to be English just became an American) watch Dr Who together on Netflix - it's their thing - which I think is rather cool.

I'm most looking forward to the whole atmosphere - it's just so fun and everyone is so friendly and enthusiastic.  I know DD is most looking forward to seeing Ahsoka again (big fan) and telling her that we named our puppy after her!  DH is a photographer so his 'high' is getting great character pictures and having people compliment them!


----------



## Nhebron

Can you get Vader's autograph at the Galactic breakfast?


----------



## MooksterL1

I am most excited about my kid's reactions. My 14 year old has been a Star Wars fanatic since he was 5. He went to his first SWW when he was 6 and it was magical. The character interactions were so great - Anakin showed him how to hold his lightsaber and Darth Maul crept up behind him.  But, my favorite was during the parade. He was standing there with his little Jedi lightsaber and when the bounty hunters started his way he handed me his lightsaber and whispered "Hurry!  Hide this so they won't know I am a Jedi!" I am hoping for more of this magic!


----------



## MooksterL1

Oh and not Star Wars related...meeting Baymax and Hiro.


----------



## AuntieK

MooksterL1 said:


> I am most excited about my kid's reactions. My 14 year old has been a Star Wars fanatic since he was 5. He went to his first SWW when he was 6 and it was magical. The character interactions were so great - Anakin showed him how to hold his lightsaber and Darth Maul crept up behind him.  But, my favorite was during the parade. He was standing there with his little Jedi lightsaber and when the bounty hunters started his way he handed me his lightsaber and whispered "Hurry!  Hide this so they won't know I am a Jedi!" I am hoping for more of this magic!



This is priceless and sums up why I love Disney so much.  It's purely magical watching the little kids believe in the magic.  It's those simple little moments that create lifetime memories.


----------



## AuntieK

Our trip starts with SWW and I can't wait.  I'm looking forward to the dessert party and hoping my nephew enjoys this experience as much as his sister did last year.  Oh and Frank Oz...


----------



## mamadragona

fireworks set to John Williams score for SW.  I really love the score.  I saw him do a great show guest conducting the Boston Pops and Stormtroopers came out in procession.  My kids may be indifferent to my love for SW, but they love the music.  Just hope they can stay up long enough.


----------



## momofallsons

MooksterL1 said:


> Thank you!  I knew it was somewhere in plain sight!
> 
> I was able to get Jedi Mickey dinner through the Dining Buddy at 8:40. I am going to keep that one and hope we see some of the fireworks.



I had looked at the Dining Buddy and wondered if it worked.  Did it take a while to find what you wanted with them?  Just curious, if you're open to pretty much any time frame, do you need to set up multiple searches with them to cover the day?


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

I got the FTF package alsoto surprise my DH, but I was so excited I couldn't even keep it to myself! I am so bad at keeping secrets.


jthornton94 said:


> I'm excited to surprise my hubby with the FtF package.  I've not even mentioned it to him as an option so it should be a great surprise.


----------



## Cad0587

While looking at pictures from last year's SWW I see some pictures from the parade with the kids from the jedi training show participating in it. Does anyone know how this works? Did they only use kids from the early morning shows?


----------



## Dugette

I'm excited to see my 2-year-old DD's reaction to Darth Vader at breakfast.  She recognizes and loves Darth Vader, but I think her image of him is, um, a bit off from reality.  In her world, he just may be married to Han Solo and an excellent dancer/gymnast. (she narrated this to us with action figures). So, I'm not sure what she's going to think. She may want to hug him or she may run screaming from him, we'll see. I'm also excited for the SWW character meals in general. That's new to us (only other SWW we went to was 2010), so it should be fun. And I loved the Frozen fireworks dessert party last summer, so I'm hoping this one is a blast too!


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> since the conversation pretty much has died down and everyone is (or should be) basically done planning I wanna know:
> *What are you most looking forward to, excited about Star Wars Weekends??*


Goodness me.. I guess Frank Oz!   And I hope to get a carbonite popcorn bucket.   I'm looking forward to seeing DH enjoy all the star wars stuff since he's the big ole geek.   I hope to see Chewy, Vader and the Ewoks! Looking forward to trading with the Jawas!  And looking forward to meeting one or two of you guys.



pld5 said:


> Off topic here, but I think some here will appreciate.  My husband just told me that Doctor Who is coming to Disney XD.  The series with the 10th doctor.   I'm super excited about this because my son is developing an interest in the episodes on BBC and will be nice to have the show on "his " channel.



I just bought DD a Tardis blue bass and some Doctor vinyls.  When it gets in I'll be decorating it up for her birthday


----------



## AThrillingChase

I think I am most excited for SWW opening day with our FtF package. I love the music playing all around the park and the roaming storm troopers. It just has such a different, grand feel to it. And my old roommate who is coming with me - in fact her idea this year! - is a huge SW fan so I'm excited to see how she reacts. I was afraid when I mentioned the price of FtF she would say whoa why are we paying that? But instead she said "that sounds like a great deal, just like the wishes dessert party but with SW! thank you so much for getting it set and booked!" I was so surprised because she has been to WDW once, with me, so I had no idea she even knew dessert parties were a thing lol.


----------



## yulilin3

Cad0587 said:


> While looking at pictures from last year's SWW I see some pictures from the parade with the kids from the jedi training show participating in it. Does anyone know how this works? Did they only use kids from the early morning shows?


The kids are picked at random at the entrance of the park and around the star tour area. They look for kids that are excited for sw and are not shy. Wearing sw clothes or costumes.


----------



## yulilin3

I love reading all of your comments. Excited for the ones that are surprising the family, that's awesome, not sure how you guys can keep a secret that big.
I love walking into the park and hearing sw music, love seeing all the people that dress up, love seeing adults reaction  to characters. It's been a very hard year for me personally and Disney is my magic place, I can truly leave my worries behind, SWW is my absolute favorite event at Disney, there's nothing like seeing a grown adult freak out because they see Vader or Chewie.
MTFBWY


----------



## yulilin3

Just doing my daily checking and saw that the Frozen Sing Along is back on the schedule for the month of June it looks like it won't have any dark days while they transition from Premiere to the Hyperion Theater


----------



## yulilin3

I could not find a better visual than this. This was taken by a friend of mine at Celebration. He is making the overnight line for the JJ Abrams presentation. THIS is why we can't have huge names sign autographs at SWW, there's just no place for all the people to camp out. This was taken at hour six of the wait.
JJ Abrams did send free pizza to everyone in line though


----------



## yulilin3

JAT stopped by at 1:30 am. He's so nice. You can follow along to Skywalking through Neverland on FB


----------



## yulilin3

For you AP and off siters. fp are available for all the shows May 15 and 16. It looks like demand isn't that high


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> For you AP and off siters. fp are available for all the shows May 15 and 16. It looks like demand isn't that high


Thank you!!!!  Tonight I start booking!!


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> I could not find a better visual than this. This was taken by a friend of mine at Celebration. He is making the overnight line for the JJ Abrams presentation. THIS is why we can't have huge names sign autographs at SWW, there's just no place for all the people to camp out. This was taken at hour six of the wait.
> JJ Abrams did send free pizza to everyone in line though
> View attachment 88674



While it was probably uber cool to get pizza sent by JJ Abrams....and to see JAT......my girls just arrived at 4:10am....they were hoping to at least get a seat in one of the "live streaming" rooms....and instead they were told they WILL be in the main stage arena where Abrams and Kennedy will be live.    And there were still about 400 more seats left before they start on the first auxilary room.   So glad I was the mean mom and wouldn't let them sleep on the floor overnight, lol.   

Ok, off to get ready for my first day working at Celebration!   

Anyone else at Celebration?  Today the girls are in the same outfit as in the little photo that is my ID here.....tomorrow they "debut" their new outfit.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ConnieB said:


> While it was probably uber cool to get pizza sent by JJ Abrams....and to see JAT......my girls just arrived at 4:10am....they were hoping to at least get a seat in one of the "live streaming" rooms....and instead they were told they WILL be in the main stage arena where Abrams and Kennedy will be live.    And there were still about 400 more seats left before they start on the first auxilary room.   So glad I was the mean mom and wouldn't let them sleep on the floor overnight, lol.
> 
> Ok, off to get ready for my first day working at Celebration!
> 
> Anyone else at Celebration?  Today the girls are in the same outfit as in the little photo that is my ID here.....tomorrow they "debut" their new outfit.



Very cool!!

I'll be live streaming from my living room via starwars.com... Fun that my kids are still on their spring break. We'll pop some popcorn and enjoy together.


----------



## lvstitch

yulilin3 said:


> since the conversation pretty much has died down and everyone is (or should be) basically done planning I wanna know:
> *What are you most looking forward to, excited about Star Wars Weekends??*



Everything since it's my first time 

PS: just saw this on Twitter 
*Good Morning America* ‏
Big news... the trailer for the next @StarWars film comes out today!


----------



## yulilin3

lvstitch said:


> Everything since it's my first time
> 
> PS: just saw this on Twitter
> *Good Morning America* ‏
> Big news... *the trailer for the next @StarWars film comes out today*!


There's a live feed starting at 1pm est of the JJ Abrams Panel at Celebration, I'm thinking that's where they will show it first


----------



## yulilin3

doing something a little different for TBT. This is video I shot SWW first Friday of 2013


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> There's a live feed starting at 1pm est of the JJ Abrams Panel at Celebration, I'm thinking that's where they will show it first


That's the one we're going to be tuned into.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That's the one we're going to be tuned into.


yep...me too. http://www.starwars.com/news/watch-...aheim-live-on-starwars-com-powered-by-verizon


----------



## msmama

pld5 said:


> Off topic here, but I think some here will appreciate.  My husband just told me that Doctor Who is coming to Disney XD.  The series with the 10th doctor.   I'm super excited about this because my son is developing an interest in the episodes on BBC and will be nice to have the show on "his " channel.



Really?  That's so cool (though I still think my son will be too scared to watch it, even on Disney, lol).  
I have a giant poster of Belle (from B&B) and the Tardis over my bed (was going to try to insert a picture, but couldn't resize it and it was huge).  Rapunzel and The Doctor are in my living room.  

Anyway, speaking of scaredy cat kids - my son LOVES the fluffy characters - Goofy, Tigger, Balloo, no problems at all with giant animals.  However, he is afraid of Princesses (literally hid under the table the whole meal at CRT a few years ago, won't watch parades because too many princesses).  Has anyone else experienced this (probably not 'cause he's looney)?  How did your kids do with Star Wars Characters?  

I assumed it was a face character thing (he doesn't really like the fuzzy human characters a ton, but deals with them - hated Phinneas and Ferb for instance, was okay with the Mad Hatter at Disneyland a year later(as long as I was nearby).  I'm just wondering how he'll do with Star Wars because they're more human like, but many (like Boba Fett and Vader) don't actually show their faces.  Seriously doubt he'd do Luke and Leia, or Anakin.  Maybe Padme or Ashoka.  

Luckily H&V dinner is our first character experience so that should break the ice (I hope).  Oh, and he's 7 so it's not like we're talking toddler crazies here.


----------



## MooksterL1

momofallsons said:


> I had looked at the Dining Buddy and wondered if it worked.  Did it take a while to find what you wanted with them?  Just curious, if you're open to pretty much any time frame, do you need to set up multiple searches with them to cover the day?


I used Dining Buddy for the Galactic Breakfast and Jedi Mickey Dinner. I didn't choose a specific time though. For both, I received a notification in about 3 days. My breakfast overlaps the parade so unless I get a better option we will miss the parade.
I did receive 3 alerts last night, exactly one hour apart for Jedi dinner at 8:55, but my 8:40 is better.. It has been a week since I signed up for the breakfast and received only one alert so far.


----------



## Arich01

yulilin3 said:


> since the conversation pretty much has died down and everyone is (or should be) basically done planning I wanna know:
> *What are you most looking forward to, excited about Star Wars Weekends??*



I am so excited to surprise my son with the Premium package and to see his face when he meets Jeremy Bulloch! DH collects hockey memorabilia and when I told my son he could have something signed by "Boba Fett" like my husband collects, he got so excited!!!

We went to the Galactic Breakfast last year for my birthday and my Grandma's birthday, secretly I really wanted to go to Jedi Mickey to meet the Disney SW...so that's what I'm looking forward to personally!


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Really?  That's so cool (though I still think my son will be too scared to watch it, even on Disney, lol).
> I have a giant poster of Belle (from B&B) and the Tardis over my bed (was going to try to insert a picture, but couldn't resize it and it was huge).  Rapunzel and The Doctor are in my living room.
> 
> Anyway, speaking of scaredy cat kids - my son LOVES the fluffy characters - Goofy, Tigger, Balloo, no problems at all with giant animals.  However, he is afraid of Princesses (literally hid under the table the whole meal at CRT a few years ago, won't watch parades because too many princesses).  Has anyone else experienced this (probably not 'cause he's looney)?  How did your kids do with Star Wars Characters?
> 
> I assumed it was a face character thing (he doesn't really like the fuzzy human characters a ton, but deals with them - hated Phinneas and Ferb for instance, was okay with the Mad Hatter at Disneyland a year later(as long as I was nearby).  I'm just wondering how he'll do with Star Wars because they're more human like, but many (like Boba Fett and Vader) don't actually show their faces.  Seriously doubt he'd do Luke and Leia, or Anakin.  Maybe Padme or Ashoka.
> 
> Luckily H&V dinner is our first character experience so that should break the ice (I hope).  Oh, and he's 7 so it's not like we're talking toddler crazies here.


have you tried showing him characters on youtube? Maybe he can tell you if he's willing to meet them or just skip it. I have 2 nephews and 1 niece. My oldest nephew wants nothing with characters, not interested at all and never has been (he's 8 now) last year I asked him if he wanted to meet anyone at SWW and the only one he wanetd to meet was Luke
My other nephew and niece looooove the fluffy characters, they run to them, so much so that we have to restrain them during parades cause they would just go (DN6 DN3) but do not like the face characters, unless it's princesses for my DN.
It's funny how kids are


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I am happy with the packages for getting out of the crowd and having some extras, but those who are considering them with elderly party members should know that for the parade and dessert party/fireworks there will basically be NO place to sit. So if having the option for a seat is necessary, the person who needs to sit may have to provide their own seating like a wheelchair, or possibly leave the area.

I would not have thought that I would be able to go to a live presentation by Luke Skywalker himself with no real fuss, but I did that last year at SWW. This year I get to see Emperor Palpatine! I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Cluelyss

MooksterL1 said:


> I used Dining Buddy for the Galactic Breakfast and Jedi Mickey Dinner. I didn't choose a specific time though. For both, I received a notification in about 3 days. My breakfast overlaps the parade so unless I get a better option we will miss the parade.
> I did receive 3 alerts last night, exactly one hour apart for Jedi dinner at 8:55, but my 8:40 is better.. It has been a week since I signed up for the breakfast and received only one alert so far.


Tried to find the OP to reply to, but couldn't. Just wanted to add that I signed up nearly a month ago and have gotten only 2 hits so far on the breakfast. I am looking for a weekend date, which I'm sure is higher in demand, but I'm honestly shocked I haven't seen more availability. Good news is that I HAVE a ressie, just looking for a better slot so we can get to FtF check-in on time. But it does not appear that folks are canceling the breakfast!


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> There's a live feed starting at 1pm est of the JJ Abrams Panel at Celebration, I'm thinking that's where they will show it first


Do you have a link to the live feed?  It's, you know, right during my lunch hour ;-)


----------



## Candleshoe

Cluelyss said:


> Tried to find the OP to reply to, but couldn't. Just wanted to add that I signed up nearly a month ago and have gotten only 2 hits so far on the breakfast. I am looking for a weekend date, which I'm sure is higher in demand, but I'm honestly shocked I haven't seen more availability. Good news is that I HAVE a ressie, just looking for a better slot so we can get to FtF check-in on time. But it does not appear that folks are canceling the breakfast!


You know I still have one to cancel.   I posted it in ITINKSO's thread.


----------



## aggiejnny

The new Star Wars Her Universe clothes went on sale today. I was also able to use my 20% off code on them to save money (even with shipping cost YMMV). 

http://www.heruniverse.com/brands/star-wars/new-products.html


----------



## yulilin3

aggiejnny said:


> The new Star Wars Her Universe clothes went on sale today. I was also able to use my 20% off code on them to save money (even with shipping cost YMMV).
> 
> http://www.heruniverse.com/brands/star-wars/new-products.html


and the At At shirt is not there


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Do you have a link to the live feed?  It's, you know, right during my lunch hour ;-)


this is the only link for now
http://www.starwars.com/news/watch-...aheim-live-on-starwars-com-powered-by-verizon
as soon as the livestream opens up I'll post it here


----------



## aggiejnny

yulilin3 said:


> and the At At shirt is not there


Keep refreshing. At first only a few shirts popped up for me, then the dress and sweaters were all loaded at once. It was literally just posted so it may still be loading.

I've been refreshing the site all morning.


----------



## CinderElsa

aggiejnny said:


> The new Star Wars Her Universe clothes went on sale today. I was also able to use my 20% off code on them to save money (even with shipping cost YMMV).
> 
> http://www.heruniverse.com/brands/star-wars/new-products.html


I'm shocked the logo tee is only $25. I'll wait to purchase, though, for the AP discount.

Oh, and that Good Guys Heart Dress comes in YXL... nobody will know, right...


----------



## yulilin3

aggiejnny said:


> Keep refreshing. At first only a few shirts popped up for me, then the dress and sweaters were all loaded at once. It was literally just posted so it may still be loading.
> 
> I've been refreshing the site all morning.


I just want to see the price and hoping she brings it to SWW. I'll buy it there


----------



## ADisneyQueen

Patiently waiting for the June 12-14 weekend fastpass for Frank Oz to open up!


----------



## yulilin3

My daughter was eyeing the cardigans but now that the bad guys heart dress is only $10 more I'm not sure if she'll change her mind


----------



## yulilin3

ADisneyQueen said:


> Patiently waiting for the June 12-14 weekend fastpass for Frank Oz to open up!


to give some perspective. The fp for weekend 1-4 opened April 3rd. By my calculations, if they wait the same time, fp for weekend V would open on May 1st...or they might actually wait this time for the AP 30 days out


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CinderElsa said:


> I'm shocked the logo tee is only $25. I'll wait to purchase, though, for the AP discount.



The ap discount will be nice but I'm mostly waiting because of sizing and quality -- from my experience with her products so far I feel like I need to see in person.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> The ap discount will be nice but I'm mostly waiting because of sizing and quality -- from my experience with her products so far I feel like I need to see in person.


100% agree.


----------



## CinderElsa

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> The ap discount will be nice but I'm mostly waiting because of sizing and quality -- from my experience with her products so far I feel like I need to see in person.


Good point.


----------



## lvstitch

The Youtube link for the Live Stream:


----------



## yulilin3

lvstitch said:


> The Youtube link for the Live Stream:


Yay!!!! @The Sunrise Student just got there 30 minutes ago and were in line for the other room where they are going to simulcast it and got pulled out of line and given wristbands for the main room


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> Yay!!!! @The Sunrise Student just got there 30 minutes ago and were in line for the other room where they are going to simulcast it and got pulled out of line and given wristbands for the main room


Yay for Sunrise!!  What a magical moment!


----------



## wdwalice

Hi there!  Not a question about SWW but SW related.... Where can I find Star Wars party goods other than SW Rebels?  I want to have a SW theme for my hubby's birthday dinner where I will surprise him with the FtF DPP and that we will be leaving on his birthday (two days sooner than he thinks our trip begins).  Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Yay for Sunrise!!  What a magical moment!


Her boyfriend and her were wearing the Haunted Mansion/SW shirt yesterday at Disneyland and I told her they need to bring it to SWW and we can coordinate and do the hitchhiking ghost pose


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> Hi there!  Not a question about SWW but SW related.... Where can I find Star Wars party goods other than SW Rebels?  I want to have a SW theme for my hubby's birthday dinner where I will surprise him with the FtF DPP and that we will be leaving on his birthday (two days sooner than he thinks our trip begins).  Thanks!!


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=star+wars+party


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MooksterL1 said:


> I am most excited about my kid's reactions. My 14 year old has been a Star Wars fanatic since he was 5. He went to his first SWW when he was 6 and it was magical. The character interactions were so great - Anakin showed him how to hold his lightsaber and Darth Maul crept up behind him.  But, my favorite was during the parade. He was standing there with his little Jedi lightsaber and when the bounty hunters started his way he handed me his lightsaber and whispered "Hurry!  Hide this so they won't know I am a Jedi!" I am hoping for more of this magic!


 
In thinking back to SWW 2013 (our one and only)...this was definitely the best part of the weekend, and definitely what I'm looking forward to the most.  Sometimes at Disney character interactions are just meh...it's autograph-quick picture-shooed out the door (Anna & Elsa on our last trip...I'm looking at you!)...but at SWW all the characters are so into it and they all do a great job with their characters.  It really is magical.



momofallsons said:


> I had looked at the Dining Buddy and wondered if it worked.  Did it take a while to find what you wanted with them?  Just curious, if you're open to pretty much any time frame, do you need to set up multiple searches with them to cover the day?


 
You pick a time and they search for all spots +/- 2 hours.  So since they're searching a 4 hour range for you, the entire length of breakfast is easy if you pick a mid-range time.  You can't cover all the dinner hours with one search, but you can get most of them.  So you're really only spending $8 per meal per day to search.  I set up my search March 20th, got my first alert on the 29th, and got my ideal time on April 8th.  I've received 11 alerts so far (albeit for H&V and not Sci Fi).



yulilin3 said:


> Just doing my daily checking and saw that the Frozen Sing Along is back on the schedule for the month of June it looks like it won't have any dark days while they transition from Premiere to the Hyperion Theater


 
Thanks for posting this.  I can now go in and change one of my placeholder FP+s.


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=star+wars+party



Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

what is it about a countdown clock that get your heart pumping!?!?


----------



## lovingeire

momofallsons said:


> I had looked at the Dining Buddy and wondered if it worked.  Did it take a while to find what you wanted with them?  Just curious, if you're open to pretty much any time frame, do you need to set up multiple searches with them to cover the day?



I signed up over a month ago, once I had to change our dates.  I've received about 4 notifications total, but the last was the money one because it was an 8:15am time.  I think we'll see more cancellations last minute too, but we are around 45 days for those traveling the first couple weeks of June.  We had only one day for the watch too, a Friday, and I feel really lucky to have gotten the breakfast.  My boys don't know about it yet since I wasn't sure it would happen!



yulilin3 said:


> Just doing my daily checking and saw that the Frozen Sing Along is back on the schedule for the month of June it looks like it won't have any dark days while they transition from Premiere to the Hyperion Theater



Awesome!  Time to update my FastPasses!  Thank you!



msmama said:


> Really?  That's so cool (though I still think my son will be too scared to watch it, even on Disney, lol).
> I have a giant poster of Belle (from B&B) and the Tardis over my bed (was going to try to insert a picture, but couldn't resize it and it was huge).  Rapunzel and The Doctor are in my living room.
> 
> Anyway, speaking of scaredy cat kids - my son LOVES the fluffy characters - Goofy, Tigger, Balloo, no problems at all with giant animals.  However, he is afraid of Princesses (literally hid under the table the whole meal at CRT a few years ago, won't watch parades because too many princesses).  Has anyone else experienced this (probably not 'cause he's looney)?  How did your kids do with Star Wars Characters?
> 
> I assumed it was a face character thing (he doesn't really like the fuzzy human characters a ton, but deals with them - hated Phinneas and Ferb for instance, was okay with the Mad Hatter at Disneyland a year later(as long as I was nearby).  I'm just wondering how he'll do with Star Wars because they're more human like, but many (like Boba Fett and Vader) don't actually show their faces.  Seriously doubt he'd do Luke and Leia, or Anakin.  Maybe Padme or Ashoka.
> 
> Luckily H&V dinner is our first character experience so that should break the ice (I hope).  Oh, and he's 7 so it's not like we're talking toddler crazies here.



I also show my kids videos on YouTube of the characters.  We actually need to start that up again since it's the youngest's first trip.  Kids can be finicky though.  My middle did great on his first trip (2 1/2) but was a little more standoffish and shy with the characters at 3…yep, 6 months later!  So we're all going to work on it again!

For the Her Universe.  I love that Ewok purse, but I'm not sure I feel like dropping $50 on it.  Maybe with the AP discount, but I'm still not sure I feel compelled to spend that much…We'll see when I'm there and caught up in the moment.  I normally don't get pricey souvenirs for myself, because I'm more focused on the kids experiences.


----------



## mexxican

yulilin3 said:


> what is it about a countdown clock that get your heart pumping!?!?


I don't know, but for some reason I'm not feeling the Kylo Ren design that is all over the web now. It seems very derivative (a little Khan from Star Trek 2, a little Dr. Doom, a little Flash Gordon). Darth Maul was awesome, so maybe Kylo will take of his (or her!!) mask at some point


----------



## soniam

Looks like I picked a good day to work from home with a sinus headache. At least I can watch the streaming now.


----------



## jennab113

I'm confused... I just clicked on the livestream to watch the countdown, but it is at 43 minutes right now, which means it will countdown to 12 noon EST.  But that's 9am PST, right?  I thought the panel was at 10 PST.


----------



## msmama

wdwalice said:


> Hi there!  Not a question about SWW but SW related.... Where can I find Star Wars party goods other than SW Rebels?  I want to have a SW theme for my hubby's birthday dinner where I will surprise him with the FtF DPP and that we will be leaving on his birthday (two days sooner than he thinks our trip begins).  Thanks!!



Yililin already posted Amazon.  I accidentally waited too long to order stuff before my son's birthday so he got rebels stuff - which he was happy about, but not what I wanted.  Party City told me they don't stock much because "it's not very popular."  Apparently this thread has made me not understand what "popular" means to the average person, lol.  

For the Her Universe stuff - Can I get the 10% discount for using my Disney Visa? Does Darth's Mall count as one of those places?


----------



## lovingeire

jennab113 said:


> I'm confused... I just clicked on the livestream to watch the countdown, but it is at 43 minutes right now, which means it will countdown to 12 noon EST.  But that's 9am PST, right?  I thought the panel was at 10 PST.



Mine says 30 minutes so that's 11 Central and 9 PST.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I'm confused... I just clicked on the livestream to watch the countdown, but it is at 43 minutes right now, which means it will countdown to 12 noon EST.  But that's 9am PST, right?  I thought the panel was at 10 PST.


I'm thinking they will just show the regular awesomeness of it all (lines, set up, costumes,etc) before the big event


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Yililin already posted Amazon.  I accidentally waited too long to order stuff before my son's birthday so he got rebels stuff - which he was happy about, but not what I wanted.  Party City told me they don't stock much because "it's not very popular."  Apparently this thread has made me not understand what "popular" means to the average person, lol.
> 
> For the Her Universe stuff - Can I get the 10% discount for using my Disney Visa? Does Darth's Mall count as one of those places?


I think, not 100% sure, that with the Disney visa you get 10% after spending a certain amount??
EDIT just found it

*10% Off Select Merchandise
Receive 10% off select merchandise purchases of $50 or more at select locations at Walt Disney World® Resort.

You can enjoy this discount any time during normal Theme Park hours. Just use your valid Disney Visa Card or Disney Rewards® Redemption Card and mention this offer. *


----------



## mexxican

yulilin3 said:


> I think, not 100% sure, that with the Disney visa you get 10% after spending a certain amount??


10% for purchases over $50


----------



## yulilin3

The clock just changed to 48 minutes


----------



## SnowChaser

I snagged an 8:55pm reservation for Jedi Mickey Hollywood & Vine. Got my confirmation email, and was all set. Now it's showing in MDE as just a regular H&V dinner. My heart sank, as it was tough to get! Did they make a change that I missed?


----------



## lvstitch

jennab113 said:


> I'm confused... I just clicked on the livestream to watch the countdown, but it is at 43 minutes right now, which means it will countdown to 12 noon EST.  But that's 9am PST, right?  I thought the panel was at 10 PST.


They just changed the countdown to 45 minutes.


----------



## yulilin3

SnowChaser said:


> I snagged an 8:55pm reservation for Jedi Mickey Hollywood & Vine. Got my confirmation email, and was all set. Now it's showing in MDE as just a regular H&V dinner. My heart sank, as it was tough to get! Did they make a change that I missed?


as long as you are going from May 4th thru June 14th you'll have the Jedi Mickey dinner


----------



## lovingeire

SnowChaser said:


> I snagged an 8:55pm reservation for Jedi Mickey Hollywood & Vine. Got my confirmation email, and was all set. Now it's showing in MDE as just a regular H&V dinner. My heart sank, as it was tough to get! Did they make a change that I missed?



I would call and ask.  Because I thought all the dinners during the SWW timeframe were Jedi Mickey meals and regular ones resume after SWW?


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> The clock just changed to 48 minutes





lvstitch said:


> They just changed the countdown to 45 minutes.



Ah, thanks.  I just found out that I am not going to be able to work from home tomorrow as planned, so I was thinking about going home at lunch today to watch the livestream on my tv, but now I am thinking I should stick here and just hide in a conference room.  I don't want to miss anything.


----------



## Cluelyss

SnowChaser said:


> I snagged an 8:55pm reservation for Jedi Mickey Hollywood & Vine. Got my confirmation email, and was all set. Now it's showing in MDE as just a regular H&V dinner. My heart sank, as it was tough to get! Did they make a change that I missed?


Mine only shows as H&V - same with the breakfast (just SciFi).


----------



## yulilin3

from the SWW fb page. Merchandise has started to arrive at Darth's Mall


----------



## yulilin3

OMG There's a snowglobe!!! I collect snowglobes


----------



## lovingeire

jennab113 said:


> Ah, thanks.  I just found out that I am not going to be able to work from home tomorrow as planned, so I was thinking about going home at lunch today to watch the livestream on my tv, but now I am thinking I should stick here and just hide in a conference room.  I don't want to miss anything.



I am thinking of picking middle DS up from school early so I don't miss anything!   He's done at 11:30 CT so we won't miss too much either way, but still...


----------



## Cluelyss

Thank you - unfortunately wrong weekend for us 


Candleshoe said:


> You know I still have one to cancel.   I posted it in ITINKSO's thread.


----------



## CinderElsa

Whose coffee mug is that? Hagrid's??


----------



## mesaboy2

CinderElsa said:


> Whose coffee mug is that? Hagrid's??


 
Keep it in the family now.  Obviously Jabba's, the Rancor's, or Sleepy's.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CinderElsa said:


> Whose coffee mug is that? Hagrid's??


It's almost big enough for me...


----------



## Candleshoe

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you - unfortunately wrong weekend for us


sorry 


My MDE shows the H+V and Galactic breakfast under their star wars names, btw.


----------



## AThrillingChase

The galactic breakfast shows up on the website for me, but not the app. There it just shows as sci-fi


----------



## Candleshoe

AThrillingChase said:


> The galactic breakfast shows up on the website for me, but not the app. There it just shows as sci-fi


ahh, I haven't checked the app at all.


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> from the SWW fb page. Merchandise has started to arrive at Darth's Mall
> View attachment 88702


Ewok!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

AThrillingChase said:


> The galactic breakfast shows up on the website for me, but not the app. There it just shows as sci-fi


Yes, mine is the same. App does not show SW names


----------



## mexxican

yulilin3 said:


> from the SWW fb page. Merchandise has started to arrive at Darth's Mall
> View attachment 88702


Which Facebook page is this from?


----------



## yulilin3

@The Sunrise Student ur intrepid reporter sent us this pic:


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> Which Facebook page is this from?


I was told I can't post fb links. so search for Disney's Star Wars Weekends tips and rumors, there's a stormtrooper with a mickey bar as the profile picture


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> @The Sunrise Student ur intrepid reporter sent us this pic:
> View attachment 88714


 
Darth Fredricksen.


----------



## yulilin3

Yay music...


----------



## mexxican

yulilin3 said:


> I was told I can't post fb links. so search for Disney's Star Wars Weekends tips and rumors, there's a stormtrooper with a mickey bar as the profile picture


Got it, I didn't see it on the official SWW page, which I also have set for notifications


----------



## DisHeels

yulilin3 said:


> Yay music...


Woohoo!  Another advantage of working from home.


----------



## jennab113

Argh!  I need to go to the cafe and get lunch but I want to listen to the music! (never mind that I own said music and could listen to it afterwards)


----------



## George P Burdell II

First-time poster to the DIS here.  I am looking for some advice.

We are going to be at DW the opening day of Star Wars weekend.  All I am interested in doing is taking in the atmosphere (looking at the characters, walking around with the throngs of people) and buying some merchandise.  We don't need to go to any shows or ride any rides.  We will spend the bulk of the day at Epcot or MK, since we have Park Hoppers.  

My question: would we be better off going early in the day or afternoon/evening?  

I know the crowds will be (somewhat) less in the morning, but I don't think that a lot of the characters will be out and about until after the 11 AM parade.  

Thanks for the thread!  I have really enjoyed it!


----------



## yulilin3

I would camp out a whole week to be able to meet John Williams


----------



## yulilin3

George P Burdell II said:


> First-time poster to the DIS here.  I am looking for some advice.
> 
> We are going to be at DW the opening day of Star Wars weekend.  All I am interested in doing is taking in the atmosphere (looking at the characters, walking around with the throngs of people) and buying some merchandise.  We don't need to go to any shows or ride any rides.  We will spend the bulk of the day at Epcot or MK, since we have Park Hoppers.
> 
> My question: would we be better off going early in the day or afternoon/evening?
> 
> I know the crowds will be (somewhat) less in the morning, but I don't think that a lot of the characters will be out and about until after the 11 AM parade.
> 
> Thanks for the thread!  I have really enjoyed it!



If you want to go inside Darth's Mall on the first Friday go in the evening.
The first Friday collectors make a line for hours to go inside and get some Limited Edition merchandise, it's not worth it unless you must have something LE
All the characters will be outside until around 8:30pm (if it doesn't rain)


----------



## roselark

How much time should I plan on for Darth's Mall? Standing in line to get in, getting through checkout, etc. We are going on Friday June 5th. We have Sci-Fi breakfast ressies at 8:10 and I am assuming an hour there, then we will head straight to the merchandise. 

I don't anticipate a lot of perusing as I think I will likely be the only one in our group interested and I pretty much know what I will want....AP shirt, any pins left, a couple of toys for the hubby.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pld5 said:


> Off topic here, but I think some here will appreciate.  My husband just told me that Doctor Who is coming to Disney XD.  The series with the 10th doctor.   I'm super excited about this because my son is developing an interest in the episodes on BBC and will be nice to have the show on "his " channel.



Big Dr Who fan here - have been since I discovered it on PBS back in the 80's when that was one of 5 television stations we got!  

But to tie this into Starwars - When/how did everyone see the first (Episode IV) movie?  I saw it at a _*drive in theatre*_ with my cousin and my aunt the year it was released!


----------



## lovingeire

Four year old is currently asking me, has the Star Wars show started yet, over and over again since we got home!  Wonder how long he'll stick with me watching it?


----------



## yulilin3

roselark said:


> How much time should I plan on for Darth's Mall? Standing in line to get in, getting through checkout, etc. We are going on Friday June 5th. We have Sci-Fi breakfast ressies at 8:10 and I am assuming an hour there, then we will head straight to the merchandise.


depends on how much browsing you are doing. It's a big place with lots to see. I usually take around 45 minutes to an hour just looking around. They have a lot of art pieces.
If you know what you are getting maybe 30 minutes tops


----------



## jennab113

It's starting!


----------



## yulilin3

Dj Elliot and Mark are there!!!! Mark uses the hashtag #NotNickCanon


----------



## BobaFettFan

I wonder if every SWW day will look like this...


----------



## OZMom

Kathy Kennedy rocking the her universe shirt 



CinderElsa said:


> Whose coffee mug is that? Hagrid's??



Mine ...I plan on getting one. It's about right for my morning coffee


----------



## lovingeire

Kathleen Kennedy rocking the Her Universe Lightsaber shirt!


----------



## soniam

Yeah! I finally got the streaming with volume working. Man, we only have a million computers in this house and only 2 are working. It's up on our big TV now.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm not liking this host.


----------



## aggiejnny

I love seeing these pictures taken on set.


----------



## jennab113

JJ's wearing an Apple Watch.  I wonder if that's product placement.


----------



## aggiejnny

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not liking this host.


I agree. He seems 'green'. Not very comfortable or smooth in the role.


----------



## Candleshoe

aww, I like the host.  He's very UP beat.   

and omg... "hired FROM 'celebration'."  That's too cool!!   Maybe they'll hire sunrise!


----------



## soniam

I'm bummed. DS is missing R2D2. He loves the droids the most. R2 was always my favorite too


----------



## Candleshoe

I love BB8!!!   What a cutie-pie!! heehee... <3 his laugh


----------



## yulilin3

BB 8!!


----------



## soniam

That new droid is f...in amazing!


----------



## aggiejnny

BB8 is so cute!


----------



## lovingeire

BB8 is so cute! My oldest is going to be so bummed he's at school & missing this!


----------



## Candleshoe

she has the most adorable grin!  Yay for women bad-assery!!


----------



## soniam

Candleshoe said:


> aww, I like the host.  He's very UP beat.
> 
> and omg... "hired FROM 'celebration'."  That's too cool!!   Maybe they'll hire sunrise!



I hope I can show this later to DS. He loves robots, and I would love for him to realize that he can make those dreams into a career, an awesome career.


----------



## jennab113

The new Big Three!


----------



## lovingeire

More female characters coming!


----------



## OZMom

The host is definitely not as comfortable as he could be...?


----------



## aggiejnny

The new stormtroopers will have to grow on me
The face mask looks a little weird to me with the floating white piece


----------



## Candleshoe

CARRIE!!!!    CARRIE I'M HERE DO YOU SEE ME? 

(so I'm a little bit of a fan girl)


----------



## Candleshoe

I love you TOOOO Mark


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lvstitch said:


> The Youtube link for the Live Stream:





aggiejnny said:


> The new stormtroopers will have to grow on me
> The face mask looks a little weird to me with the floating white piece


My kids are freaking out -- they LOVE them!


----------



## Candleshoe

CP30? Did I hear that right?


----------



## Monykalyn

soniam said:


> Looks like I picked a good day to work from home with a sinus headache. At least I can watch the streaming now.


haha-i am usually working thursdays and switched my days this week-waay before I even thoguht about a live stream from Anaheim! Sometimes the SW stars line up


----------



## jennab113

OMG, my boss will not stop IMing me!



Candleshoe said:


> CP30? Did I hear that right?


 Haha, yeah!  The new twitter hashtag emoji thing they introducted at the beginning of this thing was spelled wrong.


----------



## Candleshoe

In about 5 minutes I'm going to have to figure out how to work and watch


----------



## aggiejnny

The original cast is so fabulous!


----------



## Candleshoe

jennab113 said:


> OMG, my boss will not stop IMing me!
> 
> Haha, yeah!  The new twitter hashtag emoji thing they introducted at the beginning of this thing was spelled wrong.


I missed the beginning.  I tuned in as JJ was walking out.   So HE didn't get it wrong, he quoted it right (it being wrong)?


----------



## jennab113

Peter Mayhew's cane is a lightsaber.  I love this.


----------



## jennab113

Candleshoe said:


> I missed the beginning.  I tuned in as JJ was walking out.   So HE didn't get it wrong, he quoted it right (it being wrong)?


yeah, I think he was poking fun at how it was spelled


----------



## Candleshoe

@aggiejnny  are you in Bryan-CS by any chance?


----------



## yulilin3

This is epic!!


----------



## yulilin3

Here comes the trailer


----------



## Candleshoe

I love how much they are honoring the fan-base.  Truly.


----------



## Monykalyn

I am getting NOTHING done today!! Bathrooms somewhat cleaned, laundry halfa$$ed tossed inwasher-it is STAR WARS TIME


----------



## jennab113

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG That was freaking amazing!


----------



## yulilin3

"Chewie we're home!!"


----------



## jennab113

I really want to watch the original trilogy tonight.  Who needs sleep?


----------



## BobaFettFan

Everything was cool, but seeing old Han Solo was weird!


----------



## lovingeire

I'm like shaking!  This was just too much for me!  It was like my childhood right in front of me!  I love them honoring the fans and listening to them!  And the original cast all up there…OMG.  And Han and Chewie at the end of the trailer…OMG!!!!!


----------



## jennab113

For those that didn't see the stream (or need to watch it a billion times like me) :


----------



## wdwalice

Is it too fan-girl of me to say I had goosebumps watching it and listening to the music now?


----------



## yulilin3

already watched it 3 times




Is that Darth Revan??


----------



## mesaboy2

Thanks for the live stream, that was fun to watch.  Loved every minute, and was crushin' on Keira...er, Daisy.


----------



## lvstitch

jennab113 said:


> For those that didn't see the stream (or need to watch it a billion times like me) :


Tears


----------



## yulilin3

@jennab113  posted the trailer at the same time


----------



## msmama

My streaming cut off right at the trailer so thanks for posting!!

Also, were I the host, there is no way I wouldn't have jumped in that photo. I thought he showed great restraint.


----------



## OZMom

Ahhhhh that was so exciting  My 5 year old was like OMG Mommmmm there's a new droid!! and then when they showed the trailer, I swear he almost fainted LOL.


----------



## CarolinaBlue

OMG!  I was sitting here with tears while watching the live stream and that trailer!  I was just 11 back in '77, so Star Wars is my childhood.  This new one is coming out days before my birthday this year.  What a fantastic birthday present!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm feeling kinda lost now...I don't know what I'm supposed to be doing...


----------



## yulilin3

For anyone who missed it, the entire panel is on Star Wars dot com


----------



## Artax

Thanks for the link

I missed the second half of the interview because I am at work but was fun to watch. I don't proclaim to be a huge star wars fanboy or anything but I enjoy the movies and cartoons. I have somewhat been looking forward to the new movies but I have to say that trailer pushed the hype far beyond what I thought I would have. Looks like its going to be a great movie and am now very intrigued to find out more on the story.

Btw being an engineer that new droid is fascinating. I would love to see it in pieces, I have an idea of how I would design it but would be cool to see what technology they used and how they implemented it.


----------



## jennab113

I'm not sure how anyone expects me to work for the rest of the afternoon.  I'm trying to hold it together in my cube.  But I'm teary and bouncy and watching the trailer over and over again.


----------



## OZMom

We watched it a few more times and DS5 looked confused and I said, are you excited and he said "Yes, but I'm just not sure how Han Solo is going to fight the storm troopers because he got so old".


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

"Chewie, we're home." 

Aaaaand I'm crying like an idiot!


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> @jennab113  posted the trailer at the same time


Overly excited minds think alike.


----------



## mesaboy2

Artax said:


> Thanks for the link
> 
> I missed the second half of the interview because I am at work but was fun to watch. I don't proclaim to be a huge star wars fanboy or anything but I enjoy the movies and cartoons. I have somewhat been looking forward to the new movies but I have to say that trailer pushed the hype far beyond what I thought I would have. Looks like its going to be a great movie and am now very intrigued to find out more on the story.
> 
> Btw being an engineer that new droid is fascinating. I would love to see it in pieces, I have an idea of how I would design it but *would be cool to see what technology they used and how they implemented it*.


 
Easy, inside is a smaller BB-8 controlling the big one.  Just like those Russian nesting dolls.


----------



## DisHeels

That was so much fun to watch.  The teaser trailer was amazing.  My patience is gone for SWW and the movie in December.


----------



## aggiejnny

@Candleshoe  Not anymore, but I used to be 
 Are you from the area?


----------



## yulilin3

Bob Iger sitting among mere mortals (photo courtesy of Skywalking through Neverland)


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

OMG!!!  Chewie, we're home.  LOVE IT!!!!!  ️


----------



## yulilin3

for all that are now unable to work or do housework or whatever we are supposed to be doing right now, here's the line up of live stream from Celebration:
4pm EST Ashley Eckstein interview
4:30pm EST SW Collectibles
6pm EST Steve Sansweet interview
7pm Ian McDiarmid Panel


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> for all that are now unable to work or do housework or whatever we are supposed to be doing right now, here's the line up of live stream from Celebration:
> 4pm EST Ashley Eckstein interview
> 4:30pm EST SW Collectibles
> 6pm EST Steve Sansweet interview
> 7pm Ian McDiarmid Panel


Thank you so much for this!! I'm just keeping this thing streaming in the background, but admittedly a little afraid to walk away...


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> for all that are now unable to work or do housework or whatever we are supposed to be doing right now, here's the line up of live stream from Celebration:
> 4pm EST Ashley Eckstein interview
> 4:30pm EST SW Collectibles
> 6pm EST Steve Sansweet interview
> 7pm Ian McDiarmid Panel


 
Evil temptress.


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> Evil temptress.


Hey, I'm here to help people plan for SWW...they need accurate information. I'm just taking a journalistic approach.


----------



## Candleshoe

aggiejnny said:


> @Candleshoe  Not anymore, but I used to be
> Are you from the area?



Basically Austin.


----------



## lovingeire

Does anyone know if there's a way to watch the panel if you missed it.  While I saw it I know my 15 year old would love it and I'm a mean mom and sent him to school today!


----------



## soniam

Candleshoe said:


> Basically Austin.



I'm in Austin! I didn't know you were too.


----------



## mesaboy2

lovingeire said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to watch the panel if you missed it.  While I saw it I know my 15 year old would love it and I'm a mean mom and sent him to school today!


 
Post #8235:  



yulilin3 said:


> For anyone who missed it, the entire panel is on Star Wars dot com


----------



## lovingeire

Thanks!  I had missed that!  Came back to post that I found it on the Star Wars you tube and then saw your response!  Thanks again!


----------



## yulilin3

@lovingeire I'm actually trying to find it myself. They put it up on SW dot com but then took it down and are just streaming live right now. I'm thinking that tomorrow they should have the videos up from todays panels


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> @lovingeire I'm actually trying to find it myself. They put it up on SW dot com but then took it down and are just streaming live right now. I'm thinking that tomorrow they should have the videos up from todays panels


 
Last time I trust an answer of yours.


----------



## Candleshoe

soniam said:


> I'm in Austin! I didn't know you were too.



Since 1996.   Although I also went to a boarding school up here in the 70s.   Gawsh I'm old. 

Thanks for the link Yuilin!   I can send it to DH tonight.


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> Last time I trust an answer of yours.


It was there...I swear!!


----------



## Monykalyn

hehehe-Hubs got home and saw the live stream of Celebration-he thought I was watching stuff from last year (didn't realize it was live)-heard "new teaser" and now watching it (again) on big TV...Gonna have him all geeked out too


----------



## lovingeire

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post a link, but it's just a youtube one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=1838&v=4UY64GfyovE


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post a link, but it's just a youtube one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=1838&v=4UY64GfyovE


thanks for the link.  My daughter can watch it when she comes home tonight


----------



## soniam

Candleshoe said:


> Since 1996.   Although I also went to a boarding school up here in the 70s.   Gawsh I'm old.



I've been here since '91, and DH since '90. I can't believe it's been that long or that I have been out of school that long. Heck, I can't even believe that I have been alive this long.


----------



## slaveone

Dont suppose I can order a couple of dozen kolaches and some new braunfels smokehouse jerky smuggled in.


----------



## Monykalyn

And there is the commercial for digital-and there goes DH buying the digital of all the SW films...My evil plan is completed-monster created bwahahaha


----------



## soniam

slaveone said:


> Dont suppose I can order a couple of dozen kolaches and some new braunfels smokehouse jerky smuggled in.



Maybe candleshoe can help. I won't make it until next year, but I can cover you then


----------



## soniam

Monykalyn said:


> And there is the commercial for digital-and there goes DH buying the digital of all the SW films...My evil plan is completed-monster created bwahahaha



I started recording Star Wars Rebels for DS, because he originally said he wanted to go on a cruise instead of SWW next year. After one episode, he changed his mind


----------



## yulilin3

JJ Abrams on now


----------



## Metz172

I just got this email from my TA.  I don't remember seeing it in this thread and didn't find anything when I Googled it.

 For Star Wars weekends, we are taking part of the Backlot Express  location and turning it into a lounge. It is designed to be kind of an officers lounge. There will be some unique food and drink, including a Star Wars branded beer. 



Description:

Guests here for the excitement of Star Wars Weekends can participate in a fun lounge experience set in a galaxy far, far away.  Visit an abandoned starship hangar that’s been overtaken by galactic travelers, visiting pilots, renegades, and smugglers.  Keep an eye out for galactic Characters from both sides of the Force as they pass through the hangar. 



Exclusive themed food and specialty alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverage options are available to allow everyone to sample some of the galaxies most delectable and exotic treats.



Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience at Disney's Hollywood Studios

Dates: May 15th – June 14th 

Hours:  4:00PM – 9:00PM

Prices:  $14.99 and Under per adult 



Contact Disney 407-WDW-DINE for more information or to book or check My Disney Experience for booking options


----------



## yulilin3

@Metz172 Wow!!! there's been talks of Backlot Express becoming the Cantina for years. Do you know where exactly she got this info?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Metz172 said:


> I just got this email from my TA.  I don't remember seeing it in this thread and didn't find anything when I Googled it.
> 
> For Star Wars weekends, we are taking part of the Backlot Express  location and turning it into a lounge. It is designed to be kind of an officers lounge. There will be some unique food and drink, including a Star Wars branded beer.
> 
> 
> 
> Description:
> 
> Guests here for the excitement of Star Wars Weekends can participate in a fun lounge experience set in a galaxy far, far away.  Visit an abandoned starship hangar that’s been overtaken by galactic travelers, visiting pilots, renegades, and smugglers.  Keep an eye out for galactic Characters from both sides of the Force as they pass through the hangar.
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive themed food and specialty alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverage options are available to allow everyone to sample some of the galaxies most delectable and exotic treats.
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience at Disney's Hollywood Studios
> 
> Dates: May 15th – June 14th
> 
> Hours:  4:00PM – 9:00PM
> 
> Prices:  $14.99 and Under per adult
> 
> 
> 
> Contact Disney 407-WDW-DINE for more information or to book or check My Disney Experience for booking options


What?!? MORE I have to find out about?!


----------



## Metz172

I haven't heard back from her yet.  Will keep you posted.  I am working and can not call to check it out if someone could do that I would really appreciate it


----------



## momofallsons

MooksterL1 said:


> I used Dining Buddy for the Galactic Breakfast and Jedi Mickey Dinner. I didn't choose a specific time though. For both, I received a notification in about 3 days. My breakfast overlaps the parade so unless I get a better option we will miss the parade.
> I did receive 3 alerts last night, exactly one hour apart for Jedi dinner at 8:55, but my 8:40 is better.. It has been a week since I signed up for the breakfast and received only one alert so far.



Thanks for the input!  I know that there's no guarantees on getting anything, but it's nice to know it's working for some people and a rough time frame people have experienced.  Might give it a shot!


----------



## ArielRae

Posted a poll to find out who is coming straight from the MK 24hr event to DHS on Saturday for Star Wars Weekends.

Link to the poll.
http://www.disboards.com/threads/24...for-star-wars-weekends.3400874/#post-53461891


----------



## momofallsons

Cluelyss said:


> Tried to find the OP to reply to, but couldn't. Just wanted to add that I signed up nearly a month ago and have gotten only 2 hits so far on the breakfast. I am looking for a weekend date, which I'm sure is higher in demand, but I'm honestly shocked I haven't seen more availability. Good news is that I HAVE a ressie, just looking for a better slot so we can get to FtF check-in on time. But it does not appear that folks are canceling the breakfast!



Thanks for the input!  That's what I was worried about too (nobody cancelling)... but if we don't catch a cancellation, it won't be the end of the world.  I'm not even mentioning the possibility to my kids so they don't get their hopes up.  Just thought it would be nice to get one and surprise them if possible.


----------



## momofallsons

Candleshoe said:


> You know I still have one to cancel.   I posted it in ITINKSO's thread.



How do you find certain threads?  Sorry... newbie here.  When is the reservation you have to cancel?  (Unless it's already gone.)


----------



## yulilin3

Ashley Eckstein next on the live stream


----------



## momofallsons

lovingeire said:


> I signed up over a month ago, once I had to change our dates.  I've received about 4 notifications total, but the last was the money one because it was an 8:15am time.  I think we'll see more cancellations last minute too, but we are around 45 days for those traveling the first couple weeks of June.  We had only one day for the watch too, a Friday, and I feel really lucky to have gotten the breakfast.  My boys don't know about it yet since I wasn't sure it would happen!
> .



I only have one day (a Friday) on the watch too, and I'm crossing my fingers that since we still have more than 45 days from our date we might luck out.  Your post gives me hope!!


----------



## momofallsons

jtowntoflorida said:


> You pick a time and they search for all spots +/- 2 hours.  So since they're searching a 4 hour range for you, the entire length of breakfast is easy if you pick a mid-range time.  You can't cover all the dinner hours with one search, but you can get most of them.  So you're really only spending $8 per meal per day to search.  I set up my search March 20th, got my first alert on the 29th, and got my ideal time on April 8th.  I've received 11 alerts so far (albeit for H&V and not Sci Fi).
> 
> .




Good to know!  I'm hopeful after reading that it's worked for some of you all!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> for all that are now unable to work or do housework or whatever we are supposed to be doing right now, here's the line up of live stream from Celebration:
> 4pm EST Ashley Eckstein interview
> 4:30pm EST SW Collectibles
> 6pm EST Steve Sansweet interview
> 7pm Ian McDiarmid Panel


Yulilin can you share where you found this schedule, btw?


----------



## Magic Magic

Metz172 said:


> Guests here for the excitement of Star Wars Weekends can participate in a fun lounge experience set in a galaxy far, far away. Visit an abandoned starship hangar that’s been overtaken by galactic travelers, visiting pilots, renegades, and smugglers. Keep an eye out for galactic Characters from both sides of the Force as they pass through the hangar.
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive themed food and specialty alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverage options are available to allow everyone to sample some of the galaxies most delectable and exotic treats.
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience at Disney's Hollywood Studios
> 
> Dates: May 15th – June 14th
> 
> Hours: 4:00PM – 9:00PM
> 
> Prices: $14.99 and Under per adult
> 
> 
> 
> Contact Disney 407-WDW-DINE for more information or to book or check My Disney Experience for booking options



Just tried booking this.  The dining agent said they had been trained on it this morning and seemed to have been given the posted info, so I think it is happening.  She said it was supposed to be bookable from their training notes, but after conferring with her colleague it was not in fact loaded on the system yet.  She thought it was going to be a bookable QS location that would either book under "Rebel Hangar" during SWW or under "Backlot Express."


----------



## Desiree_O

Dining does not have any info on Rebel Hangar...but that doesn't say much. Will try again and hope for a different agent.


----------



## Magic Magic

backlot express is showing no open times after April 25th, so I suspect it will be closing for rebel hangar remodeling in anticipation of SWW. But it may just be a QS with no reservations.  The agent I spoke with though it would be more like BOG QS with reservations, because that was the trend, but she was really just speculating.


----------



## mexxican

Desiree_O said:


> Dining does not have any info on Rebel Hangar...but that doesn't say much. Will try again and hope for a different agent.


Yeah I got the same info but unable to book


----------



## MakiraMarlena

If the Rebel Hanger is a lounge and not a restaurant (it has not been described as a restaurant), then it probably won't take reservations. It'd be a walk in. I have never heard of having to make reservations for a lounge.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MakiraMarlena said:


> If the Rebel Hanger is a lounge and not a restaurant (it has not been described as a restaurant), then it probably won't take reservations. It'd be a walk in. I have never heard of having to make reservations for a lounge.


The TA email does say this though: "Contact Disney 407-WDW-DINE for more information or to book"


----------



## MakiraMarlena

It says that on everything. Doesn't mean this item will be bookable. Will have to wait and see if nobody can book it. And if it's bookable it will be on line.


----------



## Magic Magic

MakiraMarlena said:


> If the Rebel Hanger is a lounge and not a restaurant (it has not been described as a restaurant), then it probably won't take reservations. It'd be a walk in. I have never heard of having to make reservations for a lounge.



You are probably right.  But they might consider reservations for crowd control purposes, BOG-style, especially if there are characters there.  I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## yulilin3

getting some info now


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MakiraMarlena said:


> It says that on everything. Doesn't mean this item will be bookable. Will have to wait and see if nobody can book it. And if it's bookable it will be on line.


If it isn't bookable, I would guess it would be a madhouse... And if so we'd skip. I remember the wine bar in Epcot's Italy being CRAZY early on -- we skipped it.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

A lounge is not a place where you go to eat a meal, it's for ordering drinks and maybe snacks or appetizers. They can't put a time on that for table turning. and it says the characters will pass through, it doesn't say they will stop. I could see them using buzzers like Trader Sam's does.


----------



## Brandiwlf

How are the her universe shirts cut? I am usually a women's medium, would that work?


----------



## BobaFettFan

This deal gets better all the time.  Please alter it further, Disney!


----------



## BobaFettFan

I have no idea what this lounge thing is, but it's star wars and we know about it before anyone else so I want it.  And it better have free ice cream!


----------



## yulilin3

Just got off with Disney dinning (keep that in mind)
It'll be set up as a lounge, she said one fix price but then said that it shows as $14.99 and under so I'm thinking you just pay for what you order
There will be a Star Wars brand beer
They will take reservations but the system was showing that it's not bookable yet
There will be characters roaming around from both sides of the force
It has a 1 day cancellation policy and we should be able to book it thru MDE
She said to call back tomorrow


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Oh please let this go live tomorrow. 

 I want Star Wars beer!


----------



## yulilin3

Metz172 said:


> I just got this email from my TA.  I don't remember seeing it in this thread and didn't find anything when I Googled it.
> 
> For Star Wars weekends, we are taking part of the Backlot Express  location and turning it into a lounge. It is designed to be kind of an officers lounge. There will be some unique food and drink, including a Star Wars branded beer.
> 
> 
> 
> Description:
> 
> Guests here for the excitement of Star Wars Weekends can participate in a fun lounge experience set in a galaxy far, far away.  Visit an abandoned starship hangar that’s been overtaken by galactic travelers, visiting pilots, renegades, and smugglers.  Keep an eye out for galactic Characters from both sides of the Force as they pass through the hangar.
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive themed food and specialty alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverage options are available to allow everyone to sample some of the galaxies most delectable and exotic treats.
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience at Disney's Hollywood Studios
> 
> Dates: May 15th – June 14th
> 
> Hours:  4:00PM – 9:00PM
> 
> Prices:  $14.99 and Under per adult
> 
> 
> 
> Contact Disney 407-WDW-DINE for more information or to book or check My Disney Experience for booking options


I'll go ahead and post this information on the first post and revise it once we have all the details


----------



## mexxican

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> If it isn't bookable, I would guess it would be a madhouse... And if so we'd skip. I remember the wine bar in Epcot's Italy being CRAZY early on -- we skipped it.


Never tell me the odds!!!


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> Just got off with Disney dinning (keep that in mind)
> It'll be set up as a lounge, she said one fix price but then said that it shows as $14.99 and under so I'm thinking you just pay for what you order
> There will be a Star Wars brand beer
> They will take reservations but the system was showing that it's not bookable yet
> There will be characters roaming around from both sides of the force
> It has a 1 day cancellation policy and we should be able to book it thru MDE
> She said to call back tomorrow



I love this thread...and I'm super excited about ^^^^


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mexxican said:


> Never tell me the odds!!!


I thought it WOULD be bookable because it would be a MADHOUSE otherwise! I hope the person Yulilin spoke to is right!!

Geez. Where's that "take my money" pic??


----------



## slaveone

take my money now (well tomorrow) this sounds awesome. mos eisley cantina awesome.


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> How are the her universe shirts cut? I am usually a women's medium, would that work?


many of them run small. I would get a size up


----------



## Metz172

This is what I got from my super amazing wonderful she should get an award TA:

"We have our own agent message board.
It was supposed to be available for booking yesterday but some technical glitches prevented it from going through.  As far as I know, it’s not widely distributed information, YET. J"


----------



## MakiraMarlena

A fixed price lounge, no way. I agree it must be pay as you go.


----------



## AThrillingChase

*mind blown

You are full of tricks Disney. Well played. This would be PERFECT for us on our 2nd SWW day. We planned on lunch at EP, a late snack at HS, and then dinner at The BOATHOUSE after the fireworks.


----------



## mexxican

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I thought it WOULD be bookable because it would be a MADHOUSE otherwise! I hope the person Yulilin spoke to is right!!
> 
> Geez. Where's that "take my money" pic??


I sure hope it's bookable, although I was at peace for a week or so thinking I had booked everything I needed to for this trip (DTech,DDP, BOG, etc.)


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> many of them run small. I would get a size up



I agree with this 100%. I usually wear a women's 2x, but the 2x I ordered was uncomfortably tight. I got the 3x and it's still tighter than I usually wear, but tolerable. I'm keeping it only because I'm afraid I wouldn't get the larger size in time for SWW, but I'm waiting until we get there to purchase anything else.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MakiraMarlena said:


> A fixed price lounge, no way. I agree it must be pay as you go.


Maybe fixed price "cover" for soft drinks etc and pay for alcoholic drinks??

Either way... if it's bookable, I will book... Like my avatar tag says, "if you ticket it, they will come..."

Disney genius.


----------



## lovingeire

Did they say it would be QS @yulilin3 ?


----------



## Smschmiesing

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Maybe fixed price "cover" for soft drinks etc and pay for alcoholic drinks??
> 
> Either way... if it's bookable, I will book... Like my avatar tag says, "if you ticket it, they will come..."
> 
> Disney genius.



I assume this would be something kids could go to right?  I can't pass up the Cantina even if I do have a party of 9!   Soda would be great!


----------



## mexxican

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Maybe fixed price "cover" for soft drinks etc and pay for alcoholic drinks??
> 
> Either way... if it's bookable, I will book... Like my avatar tag says, "if you ticket it, they will come..."
> 
> Disney genius.


I was thinking it could be a cover charge too. My rep said something about it being an Officers Club type thing


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> Did they say it would be QS @yulilin3 ?


she said it would be in the lounge style and that it wouldn't be available thru the dinning plan


----------



## yulilin3

the whole "$14.99 and under" is what got me. I even asked her if it was a set price and she said yes, then she said, well if it's a fixed price why the "under" also asked her for kid prices and she didn't have anything else.
She also said it was supposed to go live yesterday


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Oh good, at least no dining plan.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Smschmiesing said:


> I assume this would be something kids could go to right?  I can't pass up the Cantina even if I do have a party of 9!   Soda would be great!


I'm with you! I doubt this would be adults only. Booking 6 people even if only soda for some.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

There are no adult only lounges at Disney unless you count Jellyrolls. This one will not be.


----------



## AThrillingChase

MakiraMarlena said:


> There are no adult only lounges at Disney unless you count Jellyrolls. This one will not be.


 
Trader Sam's is adults only after 8pm. I doubt they'd do that - but its possible!


----------



## BobaFettFan

4pm means it's after SotS.  Since "Obi and beyond" isn't until 7pm, it's in a great slot if you're looking for something to do.  I'm going to try for 4:30, so I'll have 30 minutes from when SOTS gets out.  Also it's 4 hours until the dessert party, so I'll be ready to cram my face with cupcakes.


----------



## yulilin3

The lady on the phone was trying to convince me to book. She said: it's better to book now cause these things are going like crazy.
So I told her sure let's book...then she checked and she's like...oh wait it's not available to book yet 
I'm thinking of doing it first Friday to take a break from my character hunting


----------



## BobaFettFan

Well she's not wrong I guess!  Technically all available spots are gone!


----------



## AThrillingChase

So lets see...what time do I need to wake up to book this tomorrow? 7am? I am so excited to book something that I DONT EVEN UNDERSTAND! This board should get royalties.


----------



## yulilin3

no one knows if it's actually opening tomorrow, just check in the morning your MDE


----------



## BobaFettFan

I'm halfway through booking on the phone right now~ ... but. she left to get a supervisor because it wasn't working .... FINGERS CROSSED OR USE THE FORCE OR WHATEVER


----------



## Felipe4

On the phone with a CM right now about booking. He said reservations will be between 4PM-9PM. He's checking with tech support for booking.


----------



## BobaFettFan

...she says it's all full????


----------



## BobaFettFan

I suggested that it might be a glitch and that I would try later.  She said "no comment" to the glitch thing.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

....waiting impatiently!  for someone to be able to book it!


----------



## ErinBDiF

Sounds like it isn't open for booking, which is why it's stating full


----------



## yulilin3

so  I just told my daughter about the Rebel Hangar, I was telling her all the details we have and when I mentioned characters roaming she said: Whait if the Rebels characters are there??


----------



## Felipe4

Same response. It's not available yet. I was advised that it should be up within the next few days. He gave me the description which was exactly what the TA description was.


----------



## mexxican

BobaFettFan said:


> I suggested that it might be a glitch and that I would try later.  She said "no comment" to the glitch thing.





Felipe4 said:


> Same response. It's not available yet. I was advised that it should be up within the next few days. He gave me the description which was exactly what the TA description was.



OR...maybe they don't serve your kind there?


----------



## yulilin3

Maybe they are waiting for an official announcement from the DPB? I know a lot of people were angry that the Deluxe packages were sold out even the same day of the announcement. Of course, we had the information and booked a day before that so maybe they are holding off so that everyone books after the announcement


----------



## BobaFettFan

mexxican said:


> OR...maybe they don't serve your kind there?


In the cantina.... boba fett fan shoots first!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Sounds promising.  Since I doubt we are going to get the GG, this sounds great!!  Characters AND Star Wars beer??  How can they go wrong. 
Seriously, I saw a quote that totally is appropriate:  "I work to support my Disney addiction."


----------



## mexxican

BobaFettFan said:


> In the cantina.... boba fett fan shoots first!


Lol I can imagine trying to decide between having a "Han Solo Shot" or "Greedo Shot" first...decisions


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> Lol I can imagine trying to decide between having a "Han Solo Shot" or "Greedo Shot" first...decisions


they SHOULD TOTALLY offer those


----------



## msmama

But..what...I was happy with my plans.  Now there's something else to book!?!?!  

Some questions for anyone else that happens to call:  
So it's only open in the evening (well, late afternoon/evening)?  Only on weekends I'm assuming (not during the week like other dining).  Need to check out my spreadsheet to see what I can fit where!?!?


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> they SHOULD TOTALLY offer those


Han always Shot first.


----------



## AuntieK

Ignore this thread for a few hours and you miss pages, ahhhh!  And now I there's another ADR to stalk!


----------



## soniam

I bet there is going to be even more characters for M&G next year after the movie comes out. We don't usually do M&G, but DS and I want to meet some of the SW characters. You can get some from the character meals, but those really just cover a fraction. I am glad that I have put in most of a day into next year's plan for M&G.


----------



## BobaFettFan

This is going to be one full weekend


----------



## Smschmiesing

Also was on with a wonderful cast member who tried to confirm date reservations would opening . .bless her she wasn't giving up though . I had to go eat dinner with the family.

She did suggest calling it Backlot Express-lounged urging Star Wars weekend.  She said it would easier for the next CM to find.

On another note, watched the trailer with with hubby and DS8 and DD5. After it was over, the two kids looked at each other and in unison said, "again". Hubby laughed, started it and said-- we got good kids!


----------



## lovethattink

soniam said:


> I started recording Star Wars Rebels for DS, because he originally said he wanted to go on a cruise instead of SWW next year. After one episode, he changed his mind



There is a Star Wars Day at Sea cruise!



yulilin3 said:


> Maybe they are waiting for an official announcement from the DPB? I know a lot of people were angry that the Deluxe packages were sold out even the same day of the announcement. Of course, we had the information and booked a day before that so maybe they are holding off so that everyone books after the announcement



That's what happened this week with fsf package.  And that one can be booked online or by phone.


----------



## Cluelyss

momofallsons said:


> How do you find certain threads?  Sorry... newbie here.  When is the reservation you have to cancel?  (Unless it's already gone.)


Here's a link. http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/page-24#post-53462722


----------



## soniam

lovethattink said:


> There is a Star Wars Day at Sea cruise!



I know. I looked into it, but it doesn't line up with DS's Spring Break next year. There's one the week before and one the week after


----------



## MooksterL1

I have Galactic breakfast at 10:40 and Jedi dinner at 7:35 or 8:40 and even though I do not need the Rebel Lounge I NEED it now!  Sickness.


----------



## Cluelyss

MooksterL1 said:


> I have Galactic breakfast at 10:40 and Jedi dinner at 7:35 or 8:40 and even though I do not need the Rebel Lounge I NEED it now!  Sickness.


I know! I just told DH we needed to add another ADR to our SW day (already have SciFi, H&V and FtF!) but we was so excited about it, he didn't even bat an eye! DH loves SW so much, this is the first trip he hasn't questioned my over planning (and over spending!!!!)


----------



## BobaFettFan

$15 is Disney's "free"


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

BobaFettFan said:


> $15 is Disney's "free"


yup - even we are going to book it!  Without hesitation!!


----------



## soniam

So many ways to spend our money at SWW. So little time, ... and money in the end.


----------



## wendypooh

has anyone been able to book this yet??  DH just saw this and says I MUST book it............ lol


----------



## yulilin3

wendypooh said:


> has anyone been able to book this yet??  DH just saw this and says I MUST book it............ lol


No. The rumor is maybe tomorrow will be open


----------



## BobaFettFan

The real question is how did we not know about this earlier!!


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> The real question is how did we not know about this earlier!!


The rumor of backlot express becoming the mos eisley cantina has been going around forever. 2 years ago Disney sent a questionnaire by email asking questions about sw character meals and a cantina. We got the character meals last year. Everyone still thinks that once construction starts on sw land it will be converted.


----------



## MooksterL1

Cluelyss said:


> I know! I just told DH we needed to add another ADR to our SW day (already have SciFi, H&V and FtF!) but we was so excited about it, he didn't even bat an eye! DH loves SW so much, this is the first trip he hasn't questioned my over planning (and over spending!!!!)


My DH is not a SW fan. At all. But, he knows that resistance is futile.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

I better set the alarm early to get the coffee going. ️️️


----------



## wendypooh

yulilin3 said:


> No. The rumor is maybe tomorrow will be open


Thanks, I actually just called and thought for a moment I'd gotten it............. but alas, she said NOTHING is avail. at all............ so, gonna try back in the am!!!  Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## lovingeire

I'm curious to know the details, but we'll probably try to squeeze it in to our busy day!  At least our Jedi Mickey meal is on a non SWW day!  I figure we'll have to do them after Visit with the Maul.


----------



## Arich01

Disney Diva Mom said:


> I better set the alarm early to get the coffee going. ️️️



Yep... Just checked the board and saw 4 new pages- thought it was talk about the new trailer!  Needless to say, I'll be up an early hoping for news to book something I know little about!


----------



## roselark

slaveone said:


> Han always Shot first.



Han was the ONLY shooter.


----------



## KKBDisMom

You guys always find the best info! I almost blew the surprise to my kids calling my husband to tell him about Rebel Hanger! 

What time can we start calling to check about ADRs? Is it 6 or 7am? 

Also, semi off-topic- Do you know if they sell t-shirts from SW Celebration anywhere after the fact? I fell in love with the ones with the movie titles/characters that I saw on a preview on Twitter! I just bought 2 t-shirts on Teepublic for SWW because they're having the $14 sale...but I think I need one of those shirts too! 

Thanks again for everyone's help! I'm so glad I found this board!


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> For you AP and off siters. fp are available for all the shows May 15 and 16. It looks like demand isn't that high



I have a question about the fp for shows... are those in addition to the fp for rides, or would it replace one of your ride fp?


----------



## soniam

momofallsons said:


> I have a question about the fp for shows... are those in addition to the fp for rides, or would it replace one of your ride fp?



It replaces your tier 1 FP+, so you coudn't prebook a show and TSMM or RNRC. It's kind of a bummer. That's why so many people wanted the Feel the Force package, especially the Deluxe. It gives you all of the shows without having to use any ride FP+.


----------



## ErinBDiF

mexxican said:


> Lol I can imagine trying to decide between having a "Han Solo Shot" or "Greedo Shot" first...decisions



I think you just came up with the shirt for me to make for that day ! NICE !! Thanks


----------



## mmafan

BobaFettFan said:


> $15 is Disney's "free"


AINT THAT THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## mmafan

so what are we asking reservations in the morning for??????????


----------



## tinkerpea

MakiraMarlena said:


> I am happy with the packages for getting out of the crowd and having some extras, but those who are considering them with elderly party members should know that for the parade and dessert party/fireworks there will basically be NO place to sit. So if having the option for a seat is necessary, the person who needs to sit may have to provide their own seating like a wheelchair, or possibly leave the area.
> 
> I would not have thought that I would be able to go to a live presentation by Luke Skywalker himself with no real fuss, but I did that last year at SWW. This year I get to see Emperor Palpatine! I'm looking forward to that.



I know I'm a good few pages out now, but wanted to add that we did frozen package in the summer with my 82yr old mum, they allowed us to park the Ecv next ro the table at the dessert party, Infact even though we was not at the start of the que,the cm brought it in and allowed my mum to go sit on it before anybody else went in, then we just joined her, we got front row table, and it worked perfectly as people didn't have to manoeuvre around her.


----------



## tinkerpea

yulilin3 said:


> I just want to see the price and hoping she brings it to SWW. I'll buy it there



Do the prices stay the same? If purchased in disney at sww? 
I really hope they have the logo top and dress with darkside hearts! I'd buy it now but have no idea of sizing I know some vary depending on make! 
And since I'm in uk I can't just send it back...
I'm already getting a couple of the sale tops but I don't mind if the jumper is a but big, or the top that's only $12 doesn't fit as well.


----------



## lovethattink

soniam said:


> I know. I looked into it, but it doesn't line up with DS's Spring Break next year. There's one the week before and one the week after



That stinks!  So close.


----------



## Nhebron

Seeing the Star Wars trailer and just watching this youtube of Vader and Storm Troopers dancing to MC Hammer have made my ENTIRE day.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Wait what's going on now? I'm trying to read backwards but can't figure it out!


----------



## pookadoo77

I started around page 414 and went forward, possible new rebel hangar lounge opening during sww.... maybe adr start in the a.m............


----------



## Felipe4

@OhioStateBuckeye, possible "cantina" opening this year. It'll be called the "rebel hangar" or the "backlot express lounge". Reservations start soon and are $15. $15 is fuzzy on what it gets you, but there will be themed food and drink (and alcoholic beverages too).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

pookadoo77 said:


> I started around page 414 and went forward, possible new rebel hangar lounge opening during sww.... maybe adr start in the a.m............





Felipe4 said:


> @OhioStateBuckeye, possible "cantina" opening this year. It'll be called the "rebel hangar" or the "backlot express lounge". Reservations start soon and are $15. $15 is fuzzy on what it gets you, but there will be themed food and drink (and alcoholic beverages too).




Thanks! This looks like a good consolation prize for me since I missed out on the deluxe feel the force.

What time does the reservation phone number open tomorrow?


----------



## Smschmiesing

7 am, I think.  But no guarantee that it will be available right then.  Also might be able to find in MDE.

The cast member I spoke with earlier said it was "listed" but not "loaded"


----------



## mamadragona

Magic Magic said:


> You are probably right.  But they might consider reservations for crowd control purposes, BOG-style, especially if there are characters there.  I guess we'll find out soon enough.



I think this might be closer only because I just was checking out menus and the wording under Backlot is the same 14.99 and under; same for Starring Rolls too.

Who knows.  Now I wish I'd planned multiple days at SWW. So that I could do everything.


----------



## ErinBDiF

tinkerpea said:


> I know I'm a good few pages out now, but wanted to add that we did frozen package in the summer with my 82yr old mum, they allowed us to park the Ecv next ro the table at the dessert party, Infact even though we was not at the start of the que,the cm brought it in and allowed my mum to go sit on it before anybody else went in, then we just joined her, we got front row table, and it worked perfectly as people didn't have to manoeuvre around her.



Same thing for us with Frozen dessert party...my step dad will an ECV this time and I'm hoping its basically like the Frozen one for FtF package


----------



## ErinBDiF

mamadragona said:


> I think this might be closer only because I just was checking out menus and the wording under Backlot is the same 14.99 and under; same for Starring Rolls too.
> 
> Who knows.  Now I wish I'd planned multiple days at SWW. So that I could do everything.


Maybe they don't have a price point since it's not loaded and they are going by the regular Backlot price ? So it may not $14.99, it could $xx.xx until it's available we may not know


----------



## Metz172

I can't tell you how much fun it has been to share the info on the rebel hangar lounge with all of you.  A few weeks ago I knew nothing of SWW and now I am part of a great group of people who help feed my need to plan.  Its been so much fun to go through the process with you all.


----------



## aggiejnny

Metz172 said:


> I can't tell you how much fun it has been to share the info on the rebel hangar lounge with all of you.  A few weeks ago I knew nothing of SWW and now I am part of a great group of people who help feed my need to plan.  Its been so much fun to go through the process with you all.


The same sentiment for me. I really enjoyed this group and really wish I was on it when y'all found out about the Feel The Force Deluxe Premium as I missed the opportunity to book that because I waited until the Disney blog post it.

This is an awesome community!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Bb-8 is real...... This gives me so much hope for the movies!! He's real!


----------



## CJK

Just booked a FP for SATS as an annual pass holder, 30 days out.   Woohoo!!  So glad I wasted so much energy worrying about availability these last couple weeks! LOL  Thanks to everyone on this thread for keeping me sane, hopeful & excited!!


----------



## pollyanna30

msmama said:


> Anyway, speaking of scaredy cat kids - my son LOVES the fluffy characters - Goofy, Tigger, Balloo, no problems at all with giant animals.  However, he is afraid of Princesses (literally hid under the table the whole meal at CRT a few years ago, won't watch parades because too many princesses).  Has anyone else experienced this (probably not 'cause he's looney)?  How did your kids do with Star Wars Characters?
> 
> I assumed it was a face character thing (he doesn't really like the fuzzy human characters a ton, but deals with them - hated Phinneas and Ferb for instance, was okay with the Mad Hatter at Disneyland a year later(as long as I was nearby).  I'm just wondering how he'll do with Star Wars because they're more human like, but many (like Boba Fett and Vader) don't actually show their faces.  Seriously doubt he'd do Luke and Leia, or Anakin.  Maybe Padme or Ashoka.
> 
> Luckily H&V dinner is our first character experience so that should break the ice (I hope).  Oh, and he's 7 so it's not like we're talking toddler crazies here.



Oh my goodness @msmama, your post was enough to bring me out of my lurkdom on this thread.  My nephew also hid under the table at CRT for the majority of our meal three years ago when he was 8 years old.  He did finally come out, but stayed huddled next to his grandmother with his head buried on her.  I think there was something about those face characters that messed with his head because he knew they were not really princesses, but they seemed so real and he just couldn't reconcile that in his head.  He also has always avoided those mall Santas too!   I am hopeful that his love of Star Wars will supersede his being freaked out by the face characters and being a few years older should help too.  I am just glad to know that we aren't the only people that had a child under our table at CRT.  Snow White even peeked under the table and said, "I thought Bashful was working at the mine."  Darth Vader has nothing on those scary princesses!


----------



## mamadragona

If it is a QS, why dinner only?  The only meal without the SW theme is lunch!   Do lunch too!  *just in case anyone is watching*  lol


----------



## forgondor1

Maybe because it's a bar.  Wonder what the other drinks are?  How much do you want to bet everyone will be re-enacting the bar scene with Luke?  I know I will, if I can get it!  Star Wars Weekends this year is gonna be awesome!


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> If it is a QS, why dinner only?  The only meal without the SW theme is lunch!   Do lunch too!  *just in case anyone is watching*  lol





forgondor1 said:


> Maybe because it's a bar.  Wonder what the other drinks are?  How much do you want to bet everyone will be re-enacting the bar scene with Luke?  I know I will, if I can get it!  Star Wars Weekends this year is gonna be awesome!


It's a lounge style, so more of an appetizers and drinks sort of thing


----------



## yulilin3

forgondor1 said:


> Maybe because it's a bar.  Wonder what the other drinks are?  How much do you want to bet everyone will be re-enacting the bar scene with Luke?  I know I will, if I can get it!  Star Wars Weekends this year is gonna be awesome!


 to our SWW family


----------



## yulilin3

4 weeks


----------



## BobaFettFan

Good morning fellow adr-snipers


----------



## BobaFettFan

Backlot express on my disney experience has zero changes.  When BOG lunch adr went live, it switched at 2am-ish.


----------



## BobaFettFan

Sorry, that's 5 am wdw time. I'm west coast.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Just booked a FP for SATS as an annual pass holder, 30 days out.   Woohoo!!  So glad I wasted so much energy worrying about availability these last couple weeks! LOL  Thanks to everyone on this thread for keeping me sane, hopeful & excited!!


I'm so glad you got them!! I had to actually get 1 SotS fp for each day of the weekend because we don't know when my son will be able to go because he gets his schedule only 2 weeks out. SO I'll be releasing some fp each weekend


----------



## forgondor1

Yay!  thanks! @yulilin3 


yulilin3 said:


> to our SWW family


----------



## southernfriedmom

So now to decide... Do I blindly book something I have no real idea what it is or wait for more information and risk it booking up??? We all know that answer!! Hoping it doesn't go live from 8:30-2:00- teaching is not a very flexible job when trying to SWW plan. I guess that's not a legitimate reason to switch careers.


----------



## yulilin3

southernfriedmom said:


> So now to decide... Do I blindly book something I have no real idea what it is or wait for more information and risk it booking up??? We all know that answer!! Hoping it doesn't go live from 8:30-2:00- teaching is not a very flexible job when trying to SWW plan. I guess that's not a legitimate reason to switch careers.


Yeah, the one day cancellation policy answers that question 
I'm booking for the first Friday (cause who doesn't love being a guinea pig) and will post a full report Friday night


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Trying .....


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

I stumped the CM.  She can't find it available.


----------



## yulilin3

Not gonna lie, I slept with my wallet next to me in case I woke up and people were already booking...I think I have a problem


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

So....nothing.  I was told the Rebel lounge is in the system but not bookable yet.  Backlot Express is there but does not have reservations option.  Ugh!!!   If someone else is able to book, let us know what it was booked under.


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> Not gonna lie, I slept with my wallet next to me in case I woke up and people were already booking...I think I have a problem


i would say yes but my credit card resides in my phone case right now


----------



## SalmonPink

The FtF packages, while awesome, don't really fit our touring style, and while I would have loved to do the SW meals I couldn't justify the high price. But there's no way in the Outer Rim I'm missing out on this Cantina lounge! 

Since I'm in the UK, I'm gonna be booking through MDE rather than a phone line. Hopefully it comes online at the same time it's available over the phone.


----------



## cmaee

I can't seem to find the estimated times of the SWW shows for weekend 5. I think it has been posted a few times, but I haven't had any luck searching for it. I want to make an ADR when it goes live and I really hate making an ADR when I don't know when the show times are going to be.


----------



## disneygrandma

Cm knew exactly what I was talking about.  I mentioned a new SW themed dining in the Backlot Express, and she immediately came back & said "Yes, the Rebel Lounge".  However, when she looked in the system, it was not yet available to book.  She said that it was suppose to be, and she checked with her mgr to see if there was any updated news as to when.  And of course, there wasn't.  She said it could be any time.  Her own experience with new dining options, is that she could check one time & nothing, and then later in the day it would be there.


----------



## Cluelyss

cmaee said:


> I can't seem to find the estimated times of the SWW shows for weekend 5. I think it has been posted a few times, but I haven't had any luck searching for it. I want to make an ADR when it goes live and I really hate making an ADR when I don't know when the show times are going to be.


All times are listed in the first post.


----------



## yulilin3

cmaee said:


> I can't seem to find the estimated times of the SWW shows for weekend 5. I think it has been posted a few times, but I haven't had any luck searching for it. I want to make an ADR when it goes live and I really hate making an ADR when I don't know when the show times are going to be.


Weekend V might look like this
BtF Rebels 1:30pm
A Conversation with Frank Oz 3pm
SotS: 4:30pm
Visit to the Maul: 6:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7:45pm


----------



## BobaFettFan

defeated~
Maybe next time.  Back to sleep!


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

I can't take it! Please Disney take my $$ and let us all book this!


----------



## AuntieK

Booking for FtF opened a little before 10 AM.  I remember because Yulilin posted that the CM told her to call back at 10 AM.  I had a meeting scheduled for 10 AM so I tried around 9:45 and the CM was able to book it.  I'm in the same situation today.  Mon - Wed I'm traveling so I really hope today is the day for this one.


----------



## lovethattink

So does it look like $14.99 cover charge plus food/drink as additional charge?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> So does it look like $14.99 cover charge plus food/drink as additional charge?


no one knows. It sounds like the items inside are $14.99 and under. So I'm thinking we just make reservation and they take the cc for the cancellation policy ($10)


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Nobody has said anything officially. The thread was speculating based on the wording of the travel agent announcement. I don't believe there will be a cover charge. Personally I still do not really believe there will be reservations. A reservation system means they are able to estimate how long it will be before customers leave. In a lounge that cannot be estimated. I suppose they could have a time limit.


----------



## Felipe4

So glad they haven't started taking reservations yet this morning. I'm on the subway into work right now and it would have been the longest 20 minutes of my life had this been live and I couldn't call.


----------



## aggiejnny

I also was unsuccessful


----------



## Tltorrez

MakiraMarlena said:


> I am happy with the packages for getting out of the crowd and having some extras, but those who are considering them with elderly party members should know that for the parade and dessert party/fireworks there will basically be NO place to sit. So if having the option for a seat is necessary, the person who needs to sit may have to provide their own seating like a wheelchair, or possibly leave the area.



Just an FYI - the regular "wheelchair" area for parades usually includes some kind of seating for people with walkers/canes. I know in MK it's low walls. In Epcot there are benches.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

The area for the FTF parade viewing does not have anything to sit on. There may be a fence to lean against but anyone who goes back there to lean on it will very likely not be able to see much of the parade. That's if it's the same setup as last  year.


----------



## cmaee

yulilin3 said:


> Weekend V might look like this
> BtF Rebels 1:30pm
> A Conversation with Frank Oz 3pm
> SotS: 4:30pm
> Visit to the Maul: 6:15pm
> Obi Wan and Beyond 7:45pm



Thank you for posting this again.  I looked at the first post before posting my question and when I didn't see it I assumed it wasn't there because it isn't official yet.  I knew I had read this a few times, but I wasn't sure which page it was on.  I have now wrote down the times in my planner so I won't forget again!


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Another question is, is the rebel hanger going to be available just like the other dining meals all week long or only durning the weekend? Hummmm.


----------



## yulilin3

cmaee said:


> Thank you for posting this again.  I looked at the first post before posting my question and when I didn't see it I assumed it wasn't there because it isn't official yet.  I knew I had read this a few times, but I wasn't sure which page it was on.  I have now wrote down the times in my planner so I won't forget again!


I don't want to post anything for Weekend V until we have an official schedule. This depends of Ray is doing his Visit to the Maul. If he doesn't then the schedule will look the same as weekends II-IV


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Thanks everyone for this thread. My coworkers think I've been really busy at work when in truth, I've just been "researching" my trip. 

Between this, sniping ADRs and Star Wars Celebration, my productivity has been at zero.


----------



## Monykalyn

Alright I am going to _try _to get some work done today. I actually have to go into my paying job (at this point it is paying for my Disney addiction) but I am bringing in my iPad and CC.  
 Still nothing on MDE-and I checked before I got my coffee!

Went to happy hour(s) with friends last night and family was watching A New Hope when I got home-stayed up much too late watching that...is it bad that I know each scene by the music?  The new digital style on TV with high resolution made that movie look new again-it will be very hard to knock Episode IV off my fave SW movie throne. Thank goodness I have an intern to do the hard stuff today


----------



## Mrs D

I'm hearing this is a QS with menu items at $14.99 or less. But like BOG, reservations will be required.

A QS would be perfect for us, just need to figure out the best time to book.


----------



## yulilin3

I make some money by taking care of my niece and a friends baby (he's 16 months old) and I'm so happy they get easily distracted with TV and toys and I have barriers to keep the dangerous stuff away...I've been completely glued to the computer for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## forgondor1

.


yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 88912


Heard a rumor that might be Brienne from Game of Thrones!  If so, she definitely has better aim.


----------



## msmama

Ok, so isn't Backlot Express where Yulilin watches the parade from?  Isn't it the biggest QS place at HS?  Are they really going to close it for lunch and just have it open for a few hours in the evening?  That could seriously affect the crowds at the other (already overcrowded) QS places at HS?!?! 

Even just using parts of it seems like it'd take away a lot of room (and then create two pretty small places).  I really don't understand how it's going to work, but I'll pay anyway, lol!!  

I read somewhere the other day that with Disney owning Marvel and Star Wars, they should just buy the rights to Futurama yet and make this their new logo:


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Ok, so isn't Backlot Express where Yulilin watches the parade from?  Isn't it the biggest QS place at HS?  Are they really going to close it for lunch and just have it open for a few hours in the evening?  That could seriously affect the crowds at the other (already overcrowded) QS places at HS?!?!
> 
> Even just using parts of it seems like it'd take away a lot of room (and then create two pretty small places).  I really don't understand how it's going to work, but I'll pay anyway, lol!!
> 
> I read somewhere the other day that with Disney owning Marvel and Star Wars, they should just buy the rights to Futurama yet and make this their new logo:


no, this is where I go after the parade, for lunch.
Backlot Express is big and they could easily break it down into 2 areas, especially after 4pm. It's super busy from noon until around 3pm then it dies down a bit.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

they are advertising this as a lounge. Not a QS restaurant. They are different in Disney speak. A lounge in general would serve small plates and not full meals. and no children's menu.

Keeping an eye out to see if it becomes bookable because I'll book it for 4 days.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> no one knows. It sounds like the items inside are $14.99 and under. So I'm thinking we just make reservation and they take the cc for the cancellation policy ($10)



So like BOG lunch.


----------



## lovethattink

MakiraMarlena said:


> they are advertising this as a lounge. Not a QS restaurant. They are different in Disney speak. A lounge in general would serve small plates and not full meals.
> 
> Keeping an eye out to see if it becomes bookable because I'll book it for 4 days.



Might be because of alcohol they chose that name?


----------



## Venaros

Look at the other restaurants at the studios. The prime time cafe, and Brown derby have lounges. I imagine it will be just like those.

Edit: spelling


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

star wars plane
http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/17/trave...ml?sr=fb041715starwarsplane830aStoryGalPhotos


----------



## Smschmiesing

Impatience prompted me to call again.  Nothing yet.  Still not available to book.  No word on when from supervisor.


----------



## Smschmiesing

39CINDERELLA said:


> star wars plane
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/17/trave...ml?sr=fb041715starwarsplane830aStoryGalPhotos


 My husband already wants to book a flight.


----------



## Delilah1310

I'm curious about this Rebel Lounge, but frankly I don't think I squeeze one more thing in our SWW day.
Sounds like it could be awesome, though!

I know, I know ... we need to do more than one day!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

lovethattink said:


> Might be because of alcohol they chose that name?


 
I doubt it, may quick service restaurants at WDW serve beer. We don't have any idea whether this one will include a full bar or will just serve beer. It's a pop up, so we'll have to wait for better reports. It's not even listed on the website at all yet.

Tune Inn Lounge and Brown Derby Lounge are listed but they don't take reservations.


----------



## yulilin3

our local comic book store did a small write up on my daughters Sabine cosplay 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/World-Of-Comics/378407925568630
(I might get in trouble for this link  )


----------



## jimim

Ok talked to cm. take it what's it's worth. She said it was suppose to be up on 15th but didn't. She said tomorrow. 4 to 9 times like bog. You get a table at a certain time.  How r they going to get people to leave though. People will vamp out I think?

Take the info for what it's worth. Just the messenger.


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> our local comic book store did a small write up on my daughters Sabine cosplay
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/World-Of-Comics/378407925568630
> (I might get in trouble for this link  )


That costume deserves a write up!  My 14yr old ds would like to know what type of material she used for the armor.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

DH just said "let's call" and I told him everyone else had be doing it and I was monitoring the situation      FYI Disney (if you are listening) - we're ready when  you are!


----------



## yulilin3

MooksterL1 said:


> That costume deserves a write up!  My 14yr old ds would like to know what type of material she used for the armor.


craft foam. Very easy to work with and lightweight


----------



## pookadoo77

okay just got off the phone with a good reservation agent. He read me the same email that was posted from the travel agent which is the email they sent all the reservations people. According to his current internal chat square for cast members it said it should be available on the 15th that they were awaiting the release time no release time yet.... anytime now.......


----------



## lovethattink

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> DH just said "let's call" and I told him everyone else had be doing it and I was monitoring the situation      FYI Disney (if you are listening) - we're ready when  you are!



Like Roz, huh? They are watching,  always watching. To the powers that be, we are ready!!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

I love that this group makes me feel like my SWW obsession is normal.   Kindred spirits.


----------



## cvjpirate

Disney Diva Mom said:


> I love that this group makes me feel like my SWW obsession is normal.   Kindred spirits.



Think I am the abnormal one here, but you guys are bringing me around slowly


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> our local comic book store did a small write up on my daughters Sabine cosplay
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/World-Of-Comics/378407925568630
> (I might get in trouble for this link  )



Yay!!!    She looks completely rad in this!!


----------



## Felipe4

Between refreshing the blog, the reservations, and the disboards, I feel I will be very unproductive today...


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

are we there YET?


----------



## Tltorrez

I got on and saw 20 pages for the last few days. I figured it was mostly about Celebration. Apparently not.

Glad I didn't miss booking for Rebel Hanger.  also glad I took the day off to rest. Though not sure how much sleep I'll get.

$14.99 and under is the usual price they put on QS and a lot of the lounges. Keep in mind that plenty of lounges have more than just snacks and appetizers. We're actually planning lunch at the Yacht Club Lounge this trip. It's one of the few that's open for lunch; most lounges don't open until 4pm, as appears to be the case here. Anyway, we do the lounges for lunch quite a bit; it's only slightly more than QS but it's indoors and much more relaxing. 

Generally you can't reserve lounges but I'm not surprised they're doing it here. I presume they can estimate bookings/time spent based on their experience with the Brown Derby Lounge.


----------



## Tltorrez

jimim said:


> Ok talked to cm. take it what's it's worth. She said it was suppose to be up on 15th but didn't. She said tomorrow. 4 to 9 times like bog. You get a table at a certain time.  How r they going to get people to leave though. People will vamp out I think?
> 
> Take the info for what it's worth. Just the messenger.



I do think there's the potential for later reservations to get pushed out as local adult-type fans (that aren't commando touring with kids) just hang out.


----------



## MooksterL1

Disney Diva Mom said:


> I love that this group makes me feel like my SWW obsession is normal.   Kindred spirits.


Seriously!  I had to get up at 5 am to finish a report that should have been done yesterday.  Oops.  It totally wasn't that I wanted to check for reservations either.  Not at all.


----------



## jthornton94

Ok, while we wait, anyone want to review my plans.  Trying to get this all to fit in as we only have one day.  We don't care about autographs and limited interest in shows, which is good.

Head straight to JTA for sign up at 8.
Galactic breakfast at 8:30, allow an hour or so

Get credentials for FtF at 10, head to parade area
Parade at 11, done by 12?

Star tours fp at 12:15-1:15
TSM fp 1:20-2:20

Would like show to be Stars of the Saga, so 3:15, done by 4

ToT fp at 3:35-4:35

Second choice show would be ObiWan at 7
Desserts at 8
Fireworks at 9:30
Second Fantasmic at 10:30

Here are my concerns- not sure when to actually slot in JTA.
Want to sign up for the latest lounge for dinner-ish, so 6?
Rest of group wants RRc, which I could care less about, but not sure where to put it, or visit to the shopping Maul.  Hoping maybe to get a 4th fp after Tot for RRc I. The evening.  Thoughts?


----------



## yulilin3

jthornton94 said:


> Ok, while we wait, anyone want to review my plans.  Trying to get this all to fit in as we only have one day.  We don't care about autographs and limited interest in shows, which is good.
> 
> Head straight to JTA for sign up at 8.
> Galactic breakfast at 8:30, allow an hour or so
> 
> Get credentials for FtF at 10, head to parade area
> Parade at 11, done by 12?
> 
> Star tours fp at 12:15-1:15
> TSM fp 1:20-2:20
> 
> Would like show to be Stars of the Saga, so 3:15, done by 4
> 
> ToT fp at 3:35-4:35
> 
> Second choice show would be ObiWan at 7
> Desserts at 8
> Fireworks at 9:30
> Second Fantasmic at 10:30
> 
> Here are my concerns- not sure when to actually slot in JTA.
> Want to sign up for the latest lounge for dinner-ish, so 6?
> Rest of group wants RRc, which I could care less about, but not sure where to put it, or visit to the shopping Maul.  Hoping maybe to get a 4th fp after Tot for RRc I. The evening.  Thoughts?


parade with welcome show done around 11:30am
it looks good, make sure to fit in some lunch


----------



## LoveFamx3Boys

Can't wait to take our kids to DHS for SW next month!!!


----------



## Brandiwlf

We have sw breakfast and dinner planned for our day, we're just planning on snack type stuff for lunch. Our dinner is at 5:55, I'm thinking I might try the rebel lounge around 4 if that works out as a break/tide us over. Is it air conditioned?


----------



## HCinKC

Good grief. My parents were here yesterday, so I was twenty pages behind.



wdwalice said:


> Hi there!  Not a question about SWW but SW related.... Where can I find Star Wars party goods other than SW Rebels?  I want to have a SW theme for my hubby's birthday dinner where I will surprise him with the FtF DPP and that we will be leaving on his birthday (two days sooner than he thinks our trip begins).  Thanks!!



Dunno if you have already ordered, but I found some on...Craigslist! ODS is obsessed with Qui-Gon, and I actually found NIP Episode 1 party supplies on CL. I have also seen "classic" SW supplies at local party stores.



CinderElsa said:


> Whose coffee mug is that? Hagrid's??



Mine...although there are days that I may still need two...



lovingeire said:


> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post a link, but it's just a youtube one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=1838&v=4UY64GfyovE



Thank you! With the parents here, I missed it. :/



yulilin3 said:


> Just got off with Disney dinning (keep that in mind)
> It'll be set up as a lounge, she said one fix price but then said that it shows as $14.99 and under so I'm thinking you just pay for what you order
> There will be a Star Wars brand beer
> They will take reservations but the system was showing that it's not bookable yet
> There will be characters roaming around from both sides of the force
> It has a 1 day cancellation policy and we should be able to book it thru MDE
> She said to call back tomorrow



*grumble grumble grumble* Just when I thought I had made it past all the extras unscathed (ha, well minus the bfast and dinner)...do we have any ideas if kids will be welcome? I checked the website, and nothing available to book yet.


----------



## yulilin3

In the meantime I'll keep posting funny pics popping up on my fb feed


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> We have sw breakfast and dinner planned for our day, we're just planning on snack type stuff for lunch. Our dinner is at 5:55, I'm thinking I might try the rebel lounge around 4 if that works out as a break/tide us over. Is it air conditioned?


yes, there's an area outside but it's under roof. I'm not sure if they will use both areas


----------



## HCinKC

We showed ODS the new trailer this morning.

DH: If Episode 7 came out on Christmas morning, would you want to open presents or go to the movie?
ODS: (without hesitation) GO TO THE MOVIE!

Ah...it's good to know when you're raising them right. ETA: He is 6 and still made the right choice!


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Good grief. My parents were here yesterday, so I was twenty pages behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if you have already ordered, but I found some on...Craigslist! ODS is obsessed with Qui-Gon, and I actually found NIP Episode 1 party supplies on CL. I have also seen "classic" SW supplies at local party stores.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine...although there are days that I may still need two...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! With the parents here, I missed it. :/
> 
> 
> 
> *grumble grumble grumble* Just when I thought I had made it past all the extras unscathed (ha, well minus the bfast and dinner)...*do we have any ideas if kids will be welcome?* I checked the website, and nothing available to book yet.


no idea but I seriously doubt they'll limit it to adults only


----------



## Felipe4

The blog does have me excited for my 50s Prime Time lunch now and I also want to try whiskey...


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

HCinKC said:


> We showed ODS the new trailer this morning.
> 
> DH: If Episode 7 came out on Christmas morning, would you want to open presents or go to the movie?
> ODS: (without hesitation) GO TO THE MOVIE!
> 
> Ah...it's good to know when you're raising them right. ETA: He is 6 and still made the right choice!



DD would say 'open presents then go to the movie'.  To be fair we get up 'way' earlier than any movie theater opens!


----------



## jthornton94

yulilin3 said:


> parade with welcome show done around 11:30am
> it looks good, make sure to fit in some lunch



Lunch?  I'm still hoping the parade includes Mickey bars so that will qualify as "lunch".  There is no time for eating unless it is Star Wars themed!


----------



## Tltorrez

Just checked my plan for the 15th and I can fit this in instead of shopping at 7:45. I'll just move shopping earlier and one of my characters to Sunday. 

Alternatively I could book it for the 17th and move Trattoria al Forno to Saturday (Epcot) or Thursday (off day). Hmmm... Decisions.


----------



## tinkerpea

SalmonPink said:


> The FtF packages, while awesome, don't really fit our touring style, and while I would have loved to do the SW meals I couldn't justify the high price. But there's no way in the Outer Rim I'm missing out on this Cantina lounge!
> 
> Since I'm in the UK, I'm gonna be booking through MDE rather than a phone line. Hopefully it comes online at the same time it's available over the phone.


I'm also in the uk, and have an insane bill from.the amount of calls about ftf!


----------



## Tltorrez

HCinKC said:


> *grumble grumble grumble* Just when I thought I had made it past all the extras unscathed (ha, well minus the bfast and dinner)...do we have any ideas if kids will be welcome? I checked the website, and nothing available to book yet.



Kids are currently welcome in all lounges except the new Poly one, and even there they're welcome until 8pm. We eat in lounges with the kid all the time.


----------



## Artax

Wow I am gone for 18 hours and get behind over 10 pages. Figured it was celebration and trailer talk. Now I find out about a rebel hanger possibly characters.

I have so be resisting the urge to plan every minute of the day but the closer it gets and the more things they release the more my day fills up. I was really trying to plan for a break back at the hotel because I know my wife and kids may not want to push through the entire day, especially with this being at the end of our trip. We need more details Disney...put the new rebels characters in here and this thing will sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

frisbeego said:


> I confess that I have a 6/14 sci-fi breakfast reservation that I am waiting until the week-of to cancel.  I also have a 6/10 reservation, but if our flight is cancelled (we land at midnight on the 9th), we'd miss the reservation on the 10th.  If all goes well, I'll be cancelling the 6/14 reservation on the 10th.



Please let me know if you decided to cancel that!  I'm stalking for one!


----------



## Artax

Oh and by the way...3 weeks to the day I will be in disney magic kingdom...4 weeks to the day we will be at opening day at SWW!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> Wow I am gone for 18 hours and get behind over 10 pages. Figured it was celebration and trailer talk. Now I find out about a rebel hanger possibly characters.
> 
> I have so be resisting the urge to plan every minute of the day but the closer it gets and the more things they release the more my day fills up. I was really trying to plan for a break back at the hotel because I know my wife and kids may not want to push through the entire day, especially with this being at the end of our trip. We need more details Disney...put the new rebels characters in here and this thing will sell like hotcakes.


This is what I'm hoping for...if we look at it the Rebels characters are in the parade and at the Behind the Force Rebels show (if they do it similar to last year) so that would put them available starting at 2:30pm.


----------



## SalmonPink

tinkerpea said:


> I'm also in the uk, and have an insane bill from.the amount of calls about ftf!



Ouch! But at least the feeling of knowing you got that package is priceless!


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Still getting caught up on here!  Still on page 380! haha!  But wanted to makes sure everyone knows the new Her Universe line is available online now!  https://www.heruniverse.com/brands/star-wars.html


----------



## drlaurafsu

So glad we plan for 2 days at sww. This will be perfect for an early end to our Friday. After we can hit the pool then be ready for an early bed time so we can be at MK by 3am for the 24hr event! Now just need them to release them to book!


----------



## HCinKC

Artax said:


> Wow I am gone for 18 hours and get behind over 10 pages. Figured it was celebration and trailer talk. Now I find out about a rebel hanger possibly characters....put the new rebels characters in here and this thing will sell like hotcakes.


Yeah, this is what I am waiting to hear. If the Rebels characters are there, we will HAVE to get it.


----------



## msmama

I have 4 possible SWW days and I'm not sure how we're going to do it all.  Don't know how you folks with 1 are doing it!?!?!  Granted, we're slow and take many, many breaks.  Heck, my son could probably spend an entire day browsing Darth's Mall!



HCinKC said:


> We showed ODS the new trailer this morning.
> 
> DH: If Episode 7 came out on Christmas morning, would you want to open presents or go to the movie?
> ODS: (without hesitation) GO TO THE MOVIE!
> 
> Ah...it's good to know when you're raising them right. ETA: He is 6 and still made the right choice!





Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> DD would say 'open presents then go to the movie'.  To be fair we get up 'way' earlier than any movie theater opens!



Yes, my 7 year old said "Presents THEN movie!!"


----------



## HCinKC

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> DD would say 'open presents then go to the movie'.  To be fair we get up 'way' earlier than any movie theater opens!





msmama said:


> Yes, my 7 year old said "Presents THEN movie!!"



Shameful! Maybe I need to start a "raise your nerd right" parenting class.


----------



## msmama

While we wait for reservations to open, can we talk shopping?  

What is the yearly merchandise for the event?  Do I remember seeing a Calendar in the most recent picture?  I've seen reusable bags in pictures of years past, and picture frames, too.  Obviously there's the Her Universe Stuff.  I assume the normal stuff you'd find at Tattoine Traders?  Anything else?  Personally not really interested in "collectables" but are there some?

For you SWW vets, what's the BEST SWW souvenir you've ever purchased?  What about your kids favorite?  

(My fingers are crossed that the D&B bags will still be available but need to know how much more the save up in the next month.  Maybe we'll start eating ramen a couple days a week, lol.)


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

HCinKC said:


> Yeah, this is what I am waiting to hear. If the Rebels characters are there, we will HAVE to get it.


honestly Rebels characters would be a bonus in my mind - I'm just hoping they have some Star Wars neat characters (even just general ones) walking around - it's going to be FUN!  Luckily we are there for the whole 1st weekend so we have ample times to work with - bookingwise.

Now if they'd just open it up for booking THEN I could get something done and get back to being miserable with my seasonal allergies (even my new best friend Clariton D is struggling to keep them under control today)


----------



## pbb322

My husband may ban me from reading  these boards   Every time I get on here to catch up, I end up insisting we need to buy or book something else, and now I am telling him I think we need to just add a day to our vacation to make sure we can fit it all in!


----------



## Tea4Alice

My daughter just called and there naming it Backlot Express Lounge


----------



## Artax

pbb322 said:


> My husband may ban me from reading  these boards   Every time I get on here to catch up, I end up insisting we need to buy or book something else, and now I am telling him I think we need to just add a day to our vacation to make sure we can fit it all in!



I am with you there...my wife is not a star wars fan and has avoided spending a full day at SWW for the past 2 years. But now I have feel the force and shows scheduled and now she feels obligated to go. I may be pushing the limits with the rebels hanger.

Oh and I added another day to my trip because we got great prices on flights so we don't have the extra driving day. But I am not sure I can talk the group into a second day at SWW. doesn't help that it will be at the end of our trip and we will most likely be worn out.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

Tea4Alice said:


> My daughter just called and there naming it Backlot Express Lounge



any word on timing?


----------



## Tea4Alice

No  just that it's on there with that name.


----------



## drlaurafsu

If they had some of the roaming characters come through, that would be great...definitely make things progress more smoothly on day 2. 

2 days works for us as ds hasn't been into the shows (honestly doesn't even know about them). This year we will do one show with FtF so it will be a good intro. 

Guessing as he gets more into the shows he will grow less interested in characters so it will balance. We are already skipping the h&v dinner. If we need to see fab6 we might even do it in another park since they sign the same and we have several pictures with them. R2MK would change that for sure...but not sounding likely.

So its about managing the priorities. And knowing we will be back next year!


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> While we wait for reservations to open, can we talk shopping?
> 
> What is the yearly merchandise for the event?  Do I remember seeing a Calendar in the most recent picture?  I've seen reusable bags in pictures of years past, and picture frames, too.  Obviously there's the Her Universe Stuff.  I assume the normal stuff you'd find at Tattoine Traders?  Anything else?  Personally not really interested in "collectables" but are there some?
> 
> For you SWW vets, what's the BEST SWW souvenir you've ever purchased?  What about your kids favorite?
> 
> (My fingers are crossed that the D&B bags will still be available but need to know how much more the save up in the next month.  Maybe we'll start eating ramen a couple days a week, lol.)


yearly merchandise for SWW: (with SWW logo) shirts, calendar, mugs,key chain, magnets, pin, hat, picture frame
Other than all the stuff they sell at Tattooine they also have LE pin, pin sets, vinylmations,
Make your own nametag in Aurebesh, build your own droid and lightsabers and Her Universe
Lots and lots of art
I usually get the picture frame and pick my favorite picture from that years SWW and put it in. I have gotten the nametags as well because I never find anything with my name on it (Yulady) even though no one can read it cause it's in Aurebesh


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> honestly Rebels characters would be a bonus in my mind - I'm just hoping they have some Star Wars neat characters (even just general ones) walking around - it's going to be FUN!  Luckily we are there for the whole 1st weekend so we have ample times to work with - bookingwise.
> 
> Now if they'd just open it up for booking THEN I could get something done and get back to being miserable with my seasonal allergies (even my new best friend Clariton D is struggling to keep them under control today)



Are you in Austin, TX too? Because my allergies have been killing me since we for back from Orlando last month. I take an antihistamine, a steroid/antihistamine nasal spray, and do nasal irrigation twice a day on normal days. So when they kick up here, I nothing left to try. I can't take decongestants anymore, because they interfere with a different medication Hope yours improve soon.


----------



## wdwalice

I decide to try to get some work done and I miss something!  Backlot Express Lounge?!?


----------



## yulilin3

drlaurafsu said:


> If they had some of the roaming characters come through, that would be great...definitely make things progress more smoothly on day 2.
> 
> 2 days works for us as ds hasn't been into the shows (honestly doesn't even know about them). This year we will do one show with FtF so it will be a good intro.
> 
> Guessing as he gets more into the shows he will grow less interested in characters so it will balance. We are already skipping the h&v dinner. If we need to see fab6 we might even do it in another park since they sign the same and we have several pictures with them. R2MK would change that for sure...but not sounding likely.
> 
> So its about managing the priorities. And knowing we will be back next year!


that's how it was with my kids. When they were younger they were really into the characters, for the past 3 years they want to see the shows, my DS18 is not interested in the parade anymore, only the shows, my DD14 loves the parade and shows. I'm the only one left interested in shows, parade and characters


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> yearly merchandise for SWW: (with SWW logo) shirts, calendar, mugs,key chain, magnets, pin, hat, picture frame
> Other than all the stuff they sell at Tattooine they also have LE pin, pin sets, vinylmations,
> Make your own nametag in Aurebesh, build your own droid and lightsabers and Her Universe
> Lots and lots of art
> I usually get the picture frame and pick my favorite picture from that years SWW and put it in. I have gotten the nametags as well because I never find anything with my name on it (Yulady) even though no one can read it cause it's in Aurebesh



Oh shoot...another great motivator for ODS to earn his Disney money...how much are the BYODroids?


----------



## soniam

It would be awesome if they added BB8 to build-a-droid. DS and DH were totally blown away with him after watching the panel discussion last night. After the trailer, DS was like, "can we go see that this weekend?" I wish.


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> I decide to try to get some work done and I miss something!  Backlot Express Lounge?!?


details in first post


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> It would be awesome if they added BB8 to build-a-droid. DS and DH were totally blown away with him after watching the panel discussion last night. After the trailer, DS was like, "can we go see that this weekend?" I wish.


I really hope he can come out next year. Cannot wait to see him rolling down Hollywood Blvd.

BTW Steve Sansweet (president of Rancho Obi Wan) said that we can expect to see toys for episode VII coming out in the next couple of months


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> Are you in Austin, TX too? Because my allergies have been killing me since we for back from Orlando last month. I take an antihistamine, a steroid/antihistamine nasal spray, and do nasal irrigation twice a day on normal days. So when they kick up here, I nothing left to try. I can't take decongestants anymore, because they interfere with a different medication Hope yours improve soon.



I just moved to Austin!  Hello new neighbor . We were watching last night too, sounds like we'd be friends ha.  I stayed up way too late.  I about lost it when I saw that bb-8 is real.  That really gives me so much hope for the movies.  I still can't figure out how they made him.


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Make your own nametag in Aurebesh, build your own droid and lightsabers and Her Universe



Can you give some more info on the name tags? I tried googling but couldn't find any good info about them. Do you have pictures of yours? Do you remember how much money they cost and how long they took to make? Thanks!


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> details in first post



Thanks!  Now to figure out where it would best fit in my plans IF I can get it.  Anyone hiring because I need another job just to pay for this trip!


----------



## yulilin3

I can't


----------



## Candleshoe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I just moved to Austin!  Hello new neighbor . We were watching last night too, sounds like we'd be friends ha.  I stayed up way too late.  I about lost it when I saw that bb-8 is real.  That really gives me so much hope for the movies.  I still can't figure out how they made him.








 howdy


----------



## CindySwims

My DS7 has zero interest in meeting the regular characters at Disney. The Star Wars ones are an entirely different story. He told me last night that he really want to meet Chewie. Good thing we have 3 days of our week slotted for SWW. We can spread out the Chewie dash, JTA and our Sci-Fi breakfast.


----------



## Tltorrez

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> honestly Rebels characters would be a bonus in my mind - I'm just hoping they have some Star Wars neat characters (even just general ones) walking around - it's going to be FUN!  Luckily we are there for the whole 1st weekend so we have ample times to work with - bookingwise.



Honestly, I would book it just for the guaranteed reservation (at less than TS prices). Add in the SW food and theming and I'm sold. Characters would be over the top.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> I really hope he can come out next year. Cannot wait to see him rolling down Hollywood Blvd.
> 
> BTW Steve Sansweet (president of Rancho Obi Wan) said that we can expect to see toys for episode VII coming out in the next couple of months



Bb-8 would be sweet, but I'm still hoping for a meet and greet with chopper, that loveable scamp.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> I can't



I'm crying now, too!!!     Poor Matthew!!  ;-)


----------



## jennab113

Wait - what's build your own droid?


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Can you give some more info on the name tags? I tried googling but couldn't find any good info about them. Do you have pictures of yours? Do you remember how much money they cost and how long they took to make? Thanks!


I think last year was around $15. You pick which planet you want to be from and write your name or whatever you want it to say and they make a name tag, like if you were working for Star Tours, in Aurebesh. Very similar to the ones that CM wear.
Each year they have a different color. This year the silver ones will be for people attending the Galactic Gathering, not sure what the color for everyone else will be. http://disneytimon.blogspot.com/2013/05/speaking-in-aurebesh.html


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Wait - what's build your own droid?


----------



## ConnieB

Thought some might enjoy a photo from yesterday's opening ceremony here at Celebration Anaheim....


----------



## Candleshoe

Every time @yulilin3 disappears for 5 minutes I figure she's on the Phone with Disney Dining.


----------



## Candleshoe

ConnieB said:


> View attachment 88977   Thought some might enjoy a photo from yesterday's opening ceremony here at Celebration Anaheim....


Is that how close your girls were?!  Wait, did you go as well, Connie?  My brain is mush right now.


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Every time @yulilin3 disappears for 5 minutes I figure she's on the Phone with Disney Dining.


 I actually have two toddlers wanting food...and I'm like, wait, you guys had food 4 hours ago, you can hold off right?!?


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Is that how close your girls were?!  Wait, did you go as well, Connie?  My brain is mush right now.


I believe the girls got in without even camping overnight and she is working as a volunteer, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> I actually have two toddlers wanting food...and I'm like, wait, you guys had food 4 hours ago, you can hold off right?!?


heehee...


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> I believe the girls got in without even camping overnight and she is working as a volunteer, if I'm not mistaken


I remember she'd said she got them there about 4am, which is why i thought originally it was just the girls.  Then i was like "Wait, where was Connie?!"


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


>


Oh, thanks.  I totally needed something else to spend money on.  But they're so cute!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

My bf and I each have a build your own droid.  His has a jack sparrow hat and mine has Indiana Jones.  We have them clever names having to do with their hats but I can't remember what they were.


----------



## ConnieB

Candleshoe said:


> Is that how close your girls were?!  Wait, did you go as well, Connie?  My brain is mush right now.



This was the opening ceremony with JJ and Kathleen.....the one that people were lining up at 6pm Wednesday night (show was 10 am Thursday!!).   My girls left our hotel at 4am and these were how good their seats were!

I am working the show (it's not great pay but it covers the girls tickets, lol).  I was at the information booth yesterday, tonight I am "extra" meaning I'll go where they need me....or where I can wrangle my way into.....trying for the theatres like last time, so I can work AND see the shows (Anthony Daniels tonight is what I'm aiming for).

Talked with Ashley (she had on the white AT-AT dress) and yes, the items will all be available at SWW....but they're also available on her website right now.   She actually remembers meeting my girls at 2012 Convention and at SWW last year....guess they made an impression on her (and I know it wasn't the "sure of course I remember"...she had info she couldn't have gotten just seeing them).

Having a great time, wish you were all here with us.......and very very sad not to be going into Disneyland....just too expensive for a day or two....going to wait and come back for a good length trip.  Just hoping they still have the Starbuck mugs when we do....you can ONLY buy them inside the parks (or on ebay for triple the price).    Sigh.   If anyone is here now and willing to be my dealer.....need it bad man.  (LOL)


----------



## Candleshoe

Yuli's missing again.   Must be feeding those needy kiddos. 


j/k j/k j/k


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Yuli's missing again.   Must be feeding those needy kiddos.
> 
> 
> j/k j/k j/k


a bowl of spaghetti...I'm a great babysitter


----------



## ConnieB

Candleshoe said:


> Yuli's missing again.   Must be feeding those needy kiddos.
> 
> 
> j/k j/k j/k




Really, sheesh, just throw a box of graham crackers on the table and let them eat those.......oh wait....did I say that out loud?   Yeah, ok, maybe don't listen to me....I'm the one that when I don't feel like cooking I announce it's movie night and popcorn is for dinner.


----------



## Candleshoe

ConnieB said:


> Really, sheesh, just throw a box of graham crackers on the table and let them eat those.......oh wait....did I say that out loud?   Yeah, ok, maybe don't listen to me....I'm the one that when I don't feel like cooking I announce it's movie night and popcorn is for dinner.


There's a new one for my repertoire!


----------



## ConnieB

Candleshoe said:


> There's a new one for my repertoire!



Use great caution....it can be addicting....and after a few times even hubby stopped going "what, Popcorn is all we're having"......we do it at least once a month....and that's all I'll publicly confess to, though it may be more often.


----------



## yulilin3

just called, nothing yet


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> just called, nothing yet



Wait....why are people liking this?  I don't like this.  (I appreciate that she's calling but I do not like the answer).


----------



## AuntieK

ConnieB said:


> Wait....why are people liking this?  I don't like this.  (I appreciate that she's calling but I do not like the answer).



Totally a nod of appreciation for her efforts.  If it doesn't come out today there's a high probability that I'll miss the opportunity to book it next week.  Ironically, I'll be stuck in a hotel at a conference a few miles from the WDW gates.


----------



## wdwalice

ConnieB said:


> Wait....why are people liking this?  I don't like this.  (I appreciate that she's calling but I do not like the answer).



LOL!  I second the appreciation for taking time to call and give us updates!  

What planning strategy is everyone taking with this?  Not sure what info is out there other than what I read.  Hoping its a pass that can be used anytime during the hours posted and not a specific time.  

We only have 2 days for SWW.  Friday the 15th is our parade/shows/DTech Me/dessert party FW along with M&Gs.  Thinking we can do this on the 16th which is just SW dining (B&D).


----------



## ConnieB

wdwalice said:


> LOL!  I second the appreciation for taking time to call and give us updates!
> 
> What planning strategy is everyone taking with this?  Not sure what info is out there other than what I read.  Hoping its a pass that can be used anytime during the hours posted and not a specific time.
> 
> We only have 2 days for SWW.  Friday the 15th is our parade/shows/DTech Me/dessert party FW along with M&Gs.  Thinking we can do this on the 16th which is just SW dining (B&D).




We are very fortunate and will be there for more than just a weekend....so my plan is to schedule this for a weekday if it's available.   That way we don't have to take time out of SWW to do this or the breakfast or the dinner (and we leave that ADR open for someone who has to do it on a weekend!).   Part of me is thinking this one might be fun during SWW if only because most of the most "rabid" fans will be there making it even more entertaining....so I might schedule one on a weekend also, but not sure how to do that and not interfere with a show or something.   Will have to wait and see what is available.


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> LOL!  I second the appreciation for taking time to call and give us updates!
> 
> What planning strategy is everyone taking with this?  Not sure what info is out there other than what I read.  Hoping its a pass that can be used anytime during the hours posted and not a specific time.
> 
> We only have 2 days for SWW.  Friday the 15th is our parade/shows/DTech Me/dessert party FW along with M&Gs.  Thinking we can do this on the 16th which is just SW dining (B&D).


I'm not sure of the setup, but if they are offering food (appetizer type things) I'm thinking there will be tables and chairs. Not sure if it's up front payment, that would be like a cover. If it's a cover then I would think you can come and go


----------



## OZMom

This just showed up in my feed and I chuckled a little.


----------



## Skywise

I'm wondering if the Rebel Hangar is worthwhile if you're also doing FtF?  (Ok, who am I kidding...  )

Has anyone figured out yet if the cost is for one admission or gives you access to go in and out of the lounge multiple times that night?  (Honestly, why even charge extra for that?  Just make it like a real lounge and charge per meal?)


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I'm wondering if the Rebel Hangar is worthwhile if you're also doing FtF?  (Ok, who am I kidding...  )
> 
> Has anyone figured out yet if the cost is for one admission or gives you access to go in and out of the lounge multiple times that night?  (Honestly, why even charge extra for that?  Just make it like a real lounge and charge per meal?)


By the wording ($14.99 and less) it sounds to me that the items offered will be those prices. I believe that you must make a ressie just to make sure you can have a table and then you order what you want. I also don't think they will charge anything upfront at time of booking...but what do I know.
They have to limit the people inside and by doing it with reservations you accomplish that. If you ever go inside the Tune In lounge it can get crazy busy but by doing per reservation only (like BOG lunch) you can control the amount of people inside


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

DH and I have a code - when I call him with the code words he'll call and make the reservation - so it can be a surprise for DD.  Gave him ideal day - Friday anytime from 5 -7 and 2nd date - Sunday anytime from 5 - 7.   We will take earlier or later if necessary but I'm counting on the fact that I'm "with" you guys so we'll be among the first wave calling!  and yes, for those who might be wondering I am stalking this thread.....


----------



## ErinBDiF

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I just moved to Austin!  Hello new neighbor . We were watching last night too, sounds like we'd be friends ha.  I stayed up way too late.  I about lost it when I saw that bb-8 is real.  That really gives me so much hope for the movies.  I still can't figure out how they made him.



Houston here and we are all miserable ! lol


----------



## MakiraMarlena

the thing they can't control is when people leave. It's fine to try what BOG does with this, but BOG is a huge place and there are always people leaving. If this is a small venue maybe you will see how you like having a reservation for 7 and having to wait an hour because people aren't leaving.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> By the wording ($14.99 and less) it sounds to me that the items offered will be those prices. I believe that you must make a ressie just to make sure you can have a table and then you order what you want. I also don't think they will charge anything upfront at time of booking...but what do I know.
> They have to limit the people inside and by doing it with reservations you accomplish that. If you ever go inside the Tune In lounge it can get crazy busy but by doing per reservation only (like BOG lunch) you can control the amount of people inside



I agree with this. If it were fixed price like a dessert party it would be a lot more expensive. Both the price and the hours are consistent with other lounges on property. It's only the ADR that's unusual.


----------



## Music City Mama

I am so behind on this thread. Darn work!! I did sneak a peek yesterday and catch the info re: the lounge/Backlot Express. I am sooooo wanting this! We're not doing any character meals this time, no FtF, etc. We have no plans for dinner one evening while we're there and this would be PERFECT. Hoping to hear something soon. Thanks to those of you calling and finding out what you can -- it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## cvjpirate

MakiraMarlena said:


> the thing they can't control is when people leave. It's fine to try what BOG does with this, but BOG is a huge place and there are always people leaving. If this is a small venue maybe you will see how you like having a reservation for 7 and having to wait an hour because people aren't leaving.



Can't they use the Storm Troopers to take care of this issue?


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> the thing they can't control is when people leave. It's fine to try what BOG does with this, but BOG is a huge place and there are always people leaving. If this is a small venue maybe you will see how you like having a reservation for 7 and having to wait an hour because people aren't leaving.


this is true, but also consider that many, many people have plans during SWW...places to go, characters to meet. I think they might be counting on that. And I'm not sure we will get many more details when we call to book


----------



## ErinBDiF

This will be my first real experience with SWW (last year we had breakfast there an then back to MK for the 24 hour) and I am turning into a #newbienerd here...My son loves R2D2, so we decided to go for him..now I have Breakfast, FtF and I want to book this..how am I gonna fit this all in ?!?!? lol...


----------



## mexxican

Sounds like they might be serving guinea pig(s) on 5/15


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Disney is infamous for this, but that's what the one day cancellation is for - if you aren't going to be there on the first day and you don't like the reports, you can cancel.

If they are right and there are characters in the backlot, there will be folks who stick around.


----------



## AuntieK

cvjpirate said:


> Can't they use the Storm Troopers to take care of this issue?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

ErinBDiF said:


> Houston here and we are all miserable ! lol



not from Texas but from NC - Clariton D worked great on Tree pollen (still high here) but now the weeds and grass have gotten in on the pollen action and it's not pretty!

I'm wearing my ever so cute Ewok shirt from Wal-Mart right now - SO ready to go to SWW!  Magic Bands should arrive today - which is another positive milestone!   On Day 1 - weekend 1 - I will be wearing my Chewie t-shirt - so look out for us in the Chewie line (first thing!).   DD will be in her Jedi outfit (Bultar Swan) and chances are DH will be in his Yoda Shirt!


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

I keep refreshing!  I'm losing it 

 We are going to have to have a Star Wars movie marathon this weekend to keep busy. But at least we have a heads up so I could look at each of our 3 days to figure out what time would work best


----------



## Tltorrez

MakiraMarlena said:


> the thing they can't control is when people leave. It's fine to try what BOG does with this, but BOG is a huge place and there are always people leaving. If this is a small venue maybe you will see how you like having a reservation for 7 and having to wait an hour because people aren't leaving.



I think this is a very real possibility. I was thinking about booking around 5pm but if we're delayed I don't want to miss lining up for the 7pm show. So I'm aiming for 7:45. That gives me a lot more wiggle room. Of course, as usual we'll be the guinea pigs on Day 1.


----------



## yulilin3

they could also do a set. Something like from 4pm to 4:45pm then everyone leaves, isn't this what they did with the villains soiree at MK?? I'm not sure


----------



## ConnieB

Ok, this was just taken a few minutes ago....they're in que for a show that starts at 10am and Anthony Daniels walks the line greeting people.....HE apparently asked the girls if he could take a photo with THEM.....he remembered them from 2012's Orlando convention (the photo posted here as my ID).     They were so excited.   This is the 2nd of their dresses (first in ID photo).....it's similiar style and difficult to see in the new photo (which is actually a photo they took of someone's tablet, lol).   But the neckline is more "jedi robe" style than the first outfit.


----------



## SalmonPink

So, just had a slightly panicked paranoid thought. I'm currently refreshing the Backlot Express page on the Disney World website. Is that actually the best place to be looking for this? Or is there another site/page I should be using? Although we've been to WDW before, this is our first time making ADRs instead of just using QS, so I'm still an ADR newbie.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> they could also do a set. Something like from 4pm to 4:45pm then everyone leaves, isn't this what they did with the villains soiree at MK?? I'm not sure


The night we did the soirėe we were in the first seating. Then everyone was cleared out to make way for the second. I don't see why they couldn't do this if they chose to.


----------



## Music City Mama

JayLeeJay said:


> Can you give some more info on the name tags? I tried googling but couldn't find any good info about them. Do you have pictures of yours? Do you remember how much money they cost and how long they took to make? Thanks!





yulilin3 said:


> I think last year was around $15. You pick which planet you want to be from and write your name or whatever you want it to say and they make a name tag, like if you were working for Star Tours, in Aurebesh. Very similar to the ones that CM wear.
> Each year they have a different color. This year the silver ones will be for people attending the Galactic Gathering, not sure what the color for everyone else will be. http://disneytimon.blogspot.com/2013/05/speaking-in-aurebesh.html



They aren't very expensive. Like Yuli said, about $15. We did it in the evening when it wasn't too busy and it took about 20 minutes. If you're an AP holder, you also get a different choice in color. I think ours was orange and blue. You pick your title like "Sith", "Jedi", etc. and your name (I think, like Yuli said, you can also add a planet). My DS has a short first name, so he was going to use his first and last name, but they aren't allowed to put your first and last name, so we did his first and middle name. Nice little souvenir.


----------



## yulilin3

the live stream for Celebration Day 2 just started


----------



## yulilin3

SalmonPink said:


> So, just had a slightly panicked paranoid thought. I'm currently refreshing the Backlot Express page on the Disney World website. Is that actually the best place to be looking for this? Or is there another site/page I should be using? Although we've been to WDW before, this is our first time making ADRs instead of just using QS, so I'm still an ADR newbie.


I'm checking where you make dinning reservations. 
On the main page where it says:Things to do, the drop down menu pick make a reservation. You input the date, time and park
That's how I'm checking


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> I'm checking where you make dinning reservations.
> On the main page where it says:Things to do, the drop down menu pick make a reservation. You input the date, time and park
> That's how I'm checking



Awesome, thanks! At least with the other SWW packages, there was advance warning about what day/time reservations would be available. All this waiting while not knowing anything is so nervewracking! 

For anyone else in England, Asda has some newer SW t-shirts for men (nothing for women, as usual). I've also seen one t-shirt at Primark for women - one of the designs with the rolled sleeves that they do a million versions of, plain black with a SW logo. I happened to find a Boba Fett t-shirt in their men's department that fit me reasonably well (bit loose on the shoulders, but I'll probably appreciate that in the heat), but I'm not terribly blessed in the bust department, so the fit might be a different story for others.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ConnieB said:


> View attachment 89002 Ok, this was just taken a few minutes ago....they're in que for a show that starts at 10am and Anthony Daniels walks the line greeting people.....HE apparently asked the girls if he could take a photo with THEM.....he remembered them from 2012's Orlando convention (the photo posted here as my ID).     They were so excited.   This is the 2nd of their dresses (first in ID photo).....it's similiar style and difficult to see in the new photo (which is actually a photo they took of someone's tablet, lol).   But the neckline is more "jedi robe" style than the first outfit.



 I need the falling over dead in jealousy smiley.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> this is true, but also consider that many, many people have plans during SWW...places to go, characters to meet. I think they might be counting on that. And I'm not sure we will get many more details when we call to book



But aren't there a lot of locals that go without necessarily a full agenda? Those are the ones I'd be concerned about.

But I agree, we're not likely to really know how it will work (and neither will they) until we get there. This is definite guinea pig territory since they've never had ADRs for a lounge before.


----------



## AThrillingChase

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I need the falling over dead in jealousy smiley.


 
 I like this combo!


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> I'm checking where you make dinning reservations.
> On the main page where it says:Things to do, the drop down menu pick make a reservation. You input the date, time and park
> That's how I'm checking


And I'm doing that, also limited to HS.


----------



## Tltorrez

MakiraMarlena said:


> Disney is infamous for this, but that's what the one day cancellation is for - if you aren't going to be there on the first day and you don't like the reports, you can cancel.
> 
> If they are right and there are characters in the backlot, there will be folks who stick around.



Of course those of us who are going on Day 1 just have to suck it up.  Still, if we have a reservation and can't get in, the worst that happens is Disney refunds our money. I'm setting low expectations -- I just want the ADR for dinnertime. Anything else will be pixie dust.


----------



## cvjpirate

Not sure if I can post this or not but thought some of you would like this, Enter for a chance to win the grand prize: a trip for 4 to Toys“R”Us Times Square for exclusive first access & more! Star Wars Midnight Madness event. 

http://www.midnightsweeps.com/


----------



## Candleshoe

The 'Oasis Canteen' keeps making my heart skip a beat. . . then I realize it's not Cantina.


----------



## hydrotony

JayLeeJay said:


> Can you give some more info on the name tags? I tried googling but couldn't find any good info about them. Do you have pictures of yours? Do you remember how much money they cost and how long they took to make? Thanks!



I posted a photo of my name tag earlier on this thread, good luck finding it.


----------



## ConnieB

Ok, the girls got someone who took their photo to send a good copy (they had someone use their camera and it doesn't have wifi or anything, lol).    Much clearer than the one above.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to DHS tomorrow, my mission is to:
*Ask the VIP Guest Relations people to give some specific on parade and dessert party viewing
*Take detailed pictures of the areas where I think the Premium Packages will take place
*Try and get a picture of the stage  (where the Hat used to be)see if they are actually building anything or we will have another temporary stage (that's what I think)
*Ask for a manager at Backlot Express and see if I can get any info on Rebel Lounge
* Take some pictures of the line set up for Beauty and the Beast...maybe ask for a manager and see if they know anything about the line situation
anything else you guys want me to look for?


----------



## jthornton94

Do we have a list of the time slot options for JTA and how long it takes?  Or can you direct me to a page number?


----------



## jennab113

hydrotony said:


> JayLeeJay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give some more info on the name tags? I tried googling but couldn't find any good info about them. Do you have pictures of yours? Do you remember how much money they cost and how long they took to make? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a photo of my name tag earlier on this thread, good luck finding it.
Click to expand...




hydrotony said:


> Last year I had a name badge made. This is the Annual Passholder version I got. You pick your planet or profession below what your name would be in the Star Wars language. It was only about $12. View attachment 81392


Never tell me the odds...


----------



## southernfriedmom

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to DHS tomorrow, my mission is to:
> *Ask the VIP Guest Relations people to give some specific on parade and dessert party viewing
> *Take detailed pictures of the areas where I think the Premium Packages will take place
> *Try and get a picture of the stage  (where the Hat used to be)see if they are actually building anything or we will have another temporary stage (that's what I think)
> *Ask for a manager at Backlot Express and see if I can get any info on Rebel Lounge
> * Take some pictures of the line set up for Beauty and the Beast...maybe ask for a manager and see if they know anything about the line situation
> anything else you guys want me to look for?


You're awesome!! When you are taking a picture of the Premium parade spot, can you check the shade in that area or do you already have an idea if it is in the shaed or not around parade time?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just saw this on Twitter -- at 2:15PM -- re: live steam from Celebration...

Ray Park: The Man; The Sith; The Legend starts in 15! Head on over to http://t.co/mVXi17I07U to catch the live stream! #SWCA


----------



## Felipe4

On the phone again. The CM at the call center my call went to had no idea about the experience. I had to tell her everything about it. She says they're now listing the start date for reservations as December, which obviously was changed due to it supposed to being open a couple days ago. She's trying to find out when the actual booking windows will begin.

On the bright side, our calls are educating the CMs so others will have a clearer picture!


----------



## jimim

I think if they don't do a clear and reset like the villain party.  I said the same thing to the cm today. . . what will they do to clear tables to make room for more people.  she said they would treat it like the BOG. 

I will say it now. . . if they don't do set and reset, set times. . . I see a logistical nightmare.  I'm going to try for the earliest time on cause that day is for overflow of sat that we didn't get to do.    i don't plan on camping out in there, but at least i know i won't be waiting for a table if things start to back up.

maybe that's why they didn't start booking yet like the cm said this morning.  they are switching stuff up.

jim


----------



## yulilin3

jthornton94 said:


> Do we have a list of the time slot options for JTA and how long it takes?  Or can you direct me to a page number?


JTA schedule hasn't been posted at all. It's showing showtimes up until May 9th. As soon as we have showtimes I'll post them on the first page. They last about 15 minutes but you have to be at the sign in location 30 minutes before your showtime



southernfriedmom said:


> You're awesome!! When you are taking a picture of the Premium parade spot, can you check the shade in that area or do you already have an idea if it is in the shaed or not around parade time?


Yes, planning on getting the pictures around 10:30am


----------



## mom2febgirls

I am so excited...26 days to go!  We are going to have an awesome trip and I give this thread most of the credit


----------



## HCinKC

mom2febgirls said:


> I am so excited...26 days to go!  We are going to have an awesome trip and I give this thread most of the credit


100% agree. And our MBs arrived today! I can't wait for ODS to get home from school. Once he picks what he wants on his, I am going to use the leftovers to test out decorating ideas on the baby's band. (Even guinea pigs need guinea pigs...maybe? haha!)


----------



## CinderElsa

This thread moved FAST!  Not unexpected with the release of the trailer, but it defied my expectations!



JayLeeJay said:


> Can you give some more info on the name tags? I tried googling but couldn't find any good info about them. Do you have pictures of yours? Do you remember how much money they cost and how long they took to make? Thanks!


This year's choices...






No more "Rebel Scum." 

This is the Galactic Gathering version. There will be two other versions, one for AP holders & one regular.


----------



## Venaros

CinderElsa said:


> This thread moved FAST!  Not unexpected with the release of the trailer, but it defied my expectations!
> 
> 
> This year's choices...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more "Rebel Scum."
> 
> This is the Galactic Gathering version. There will be two other versions, one for AP holders & one regular.



Good to know they'll have the AP holder's option again. We got those last year. I liked it's color style better than the regular.


----------



## Skywise

CinderElsa said:


> No more "Rebel Scum."
> 
> This is the Galactic Gathering version. There will be two other versions, one for AP holders & one regular.



Obviously the regular only gets to "choose" "Rebel Scum".


----------



## yulilin3

CinderElsa said:


> This thread moved FAST!  Not unexpected with the release of the trailer, but it defied my expectations!
> 
> 
> This year's choices...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more "Rebel Scum."
> 
> This is the Galactic Gathering version. There will be two other versions, one for AP holders & one regular.


this one is the one for the people attending Galactic Gathering


----------



## CinderElsa

Skywise said:


> Obviously the regular only gets to "choose" "Rebel Scum".


Maybe there will be a Deluxe Premium name tag option to unlock the other choices.


----------



## wdwalice

HCinKC said:


> Good grief. My parents were here yesterday, so I was twenty pages behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if you have already ordered, but I found some on...Craigslist! ODS is obsessed with Qui-Gon, and I actually found NIP Episode 1 party supplies on CL. I have also seen "classic" SW supplies at local party stores.
> 
> _Thanks!  I will check that out as well._
> 
> 
> Mine...although there are days that I may still need two...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! With the parents here, I missed it. :/
> 
> 
> 
> *grumble grumble grumble* Just when I thought I had made it past all the extras unscathed (ha, well minus the bfast and dinner)...do we have any ideas if kids will be welcome? I checked the website, and nothing available to book yet.


----------



## jennab113

HCinKC said:


> 100% agree. And our MBs arrived today! I can't wait for ODS to get home from school. Once he picks what he wants on his, I am going to use the leftovers to test out decorating ideas on the baby's band. (Even guinea pigs need guinea pigs...maybe? haha!)


If you're decorating with temp tattoos, definitely practice with the extras!  I found tattoos the most difficult to work with.  What I was most successful with was painting a layer of white nail polish on a piece of wax paper, letting it dry, then peeling it off, applying the tattoo to it, cutting around the edges (so there isn't extra white), then putting clear or white polish on the back to make it stick to the band, put it on the band, let dry, then put a lot of clear polish over and around it to hold it on.  I found that when I tried to put the tattoo to the white on the wax paper before peeling, the tattoo stretched out and became distorted.  Not using a light color under the tattoo made the tattoo not show up very well.  Both of the kiddos that I made tattoo bands for ended up having parts of the tattoos come off, so I may not have put enough clear coat on top.

I also got my weekend 1 magic band today.  I got orange and am going to attempt to give Mickey Ahsoka's facial lines and write "Ahsoka Lives" on it.  We'll see how well that goes!


----------



## Grumpy247365

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to DHS tomorrow, my mission is to:
> *Ask the VIP Guest Relations people to give some specific on parade and dessert party viewing
> *Take detailed pictures of the areas where I think the Premium Packages will take place
> *Try and get a picture of the stage  (where the Hat used to be)see if they are actually building anything or we will have another temporary stage (that's what I think)
> *Ask for a manager at Backlot Express and see if I can get any info on Rebel Lounge
> * Take some pictures of the line set up for Beauty and the Beast...maybe ask for a manager and see if they know anything about the line situation
> anything else you guys want me to look for?



I booked the FTF package today and the email says the viewing area is the left side of the plaza facing the GMR. If raining the dessert party will be relocated but the parade and fireworks viewing will stay at the same location. Hope this helps.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

that is exactly where the parade/fireworks viewing was last year, and from what I understand it will be the same area this year for the Premium Package. The Deluxe Premium Package will view the parade in a different area near the front entrance of the park.


----------



## yulilin3

Grumpy247365 said:


> I booked the FTF package today and the email says the viewing area is the left side of the plaza facing the GMR. If raining the dessert party will be relocated but the parade and fireworks viewing will stay at the same location. Hope this helps.


yes, I'm pretty sure the premium package will be in the same area as last year so I know where that is. I'll be estimating the location of the DPP and the VIP


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to DHS tomorrow, my mission is to:
> *Ask the VIP Guest Relations people to give some specific on parade and dessert party viewing
> *Take detailed pictures of the areas where I think the Premium Packages will take place
> *Try and get a picture of the stage  (where the Hat used to be)see if they are actually building anything or we will have another temporary stage (that's what I think)
> *Ask for a manager at Backlot Express and see if I can get any info on Rebel Lounge
> * Take some pictures of the line set up for Beauty and the Beast...maybe ask for a manager and see if they know anything about the line situation
> anything else you guys want me to look for?



When you try to talk to Backlot, can you try to remember to ask if it will only be for SWW dates or if it will also be everyday during the SWW span?
Thanks!!


----------



## southernfriedmom

yulilin3 said:


> Yes, planning on getting the pictures around 10:30am



Thanks!! I realized besides mispelling shade I also said premium package spot but meant Deluxe Premium but I think you were still with me.  This work thing is really distracting me from my DISing.


----------



## stardam

I also got my weekend 1 magic band today.  I got orange and am going to attempt to give Mickey Ahsoka's facial lines and write "Ahsoka Lives" on it.  We'll see how well that goes! [/QUOTE]

Originally my MBs for weekend 1 had a shipping date of the 16th but they're still on my account able to be customized  should I be worried?


----------



## lovethattink

southernfriedmom said:


> You're awesome!! When you are taking a picture of the Premium parade spot, can you check the shade in that area or do you already have an idea if it is in the shaed or not around parade time?



The shade is spotty in the area of the standard ftf if it's where I expect it to be. More shade to the right less as you head closer to the stage.  By 11, the shade recedes and there is less. The deluxe package should have shade the whole time (or most of the time) if it's at the entrance gate.


----------



## yulilin3

if anyone is watching the Ray Park panel these are the exact clips that they have used for Visit to the Maul  I thought they would show something new


----------



## jennab113

stardam said:


> Originally my MBs for weekend 1 had a shipping date of the 16th but they're still on my account able to be customized  should I be worried?


You could call.  Sometimes they get stuck in processing mode but the CM can release them.  I check in on 5/13 and they shipped on 4/14.


----------



## lovethattink

I just got my weekend 1 bands today. It said they shipped a few days ago.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> if anyone is watching the Ray Park panel these are the exact clips that they have used for Visit to the Maul  I thought they would show something new


Maybe they'll have something new for SWW this year?? Would seem odd to have too much of the same stuff in one year -- wonder how much audiences overlap for the two events?

I've been enjoying it -- never saw any of it before.


----------



## lovethattink

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Maybe they'll have something new for SWW this year?? Would seem odd to have too much of the same stuff in one year -- wonder how much audiences overlap for the two events?
> 
> I've been enjoying it -- never saw any of it before.



At Celebration VI there was quite a bit of overlap between SWW and Celebration shows. The notable exception was Warwick Davis' show. My son loves the one he does at Disney. We went to his costuming show at CVI and it was way to intense for him. It was completely different and fascinating. He showed how he was transformed into different characters for different movies. Also pictures and video of his daughter her who has worn some amazing costumes which require extreme measures for getting transformed into the character.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Little Her Universe fashion show on Celebration live feed now...


----------



## yulilin3

Live proposal  congrats. Savannah, I've met her a couple of times


----------



## lovethattink

This is where the shade will be for the standard premium package. Of course, these pictures are from FSF, but same time period for parade.


----------



## lovethattink

And this is where I think the Deluxe package will be, fully shaded through most if not all of parade viewing, until you follow the rope to the stage, then full sun.


----------



## Candleshoe

lovethattink said:


> And this is where I think the Deluxe package will be, fully shaded through most if not all of parade viewing, until you follow the rope to the stage, then full sun.


I've gone blank, what's the building behind you?   As you walk INTO the park (through the turnstyle, towards the not-there-hat), which side of hte street is this on?  Or is it further in the park than that?


----------



## AuntieK

Did we ever find out how many deluxe packages there are per day?  That area look small.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm really hoping this is the area for the DPP...many times I called and was told it was across the street by the entrance to Mickey's of Hollywood. I'll take pictures of both areas.


----------



## mom2febgirls

Just got my magic bands!!


----------



## OZMom

<<< Weekend 1 magic bands in hand  Now off to Michael's for paint pens to decorate. I'm going to attempt to make mine look like a purple lightsaber...if you see me with star wars duct tape covered band on the 15th, you'll know I failed


----------



## yulilin3

AuntieK said:


> Did we ever find out how many deluxe packages there are per day?  That area look small.


no, we never found out. Disney is very secretive when releasing numbers


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> I've gone blank, what's the building behind you?   As you walk INTO the park (through the turnstyle, towards the not-there-hat), which side of hte street is this on?  Or is it further in the park than that?


that's the old Sid Cahuenga's. As you enter the park the building to your left, after Guest Relations


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> no, we never found out. Disney is very secretive when releasing numbers







Getting you one of these so you can do research on Guinne Pig Weekend.  ;-)


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> that's the old Sid's. As you enter the park the building to your left, after Guest Relations


thanks! didn't it have gas pumps out side of it?


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> thanks! didn't it have gas pumps out side of it?


the gas station is across the street, as you enter on your right.


----------



## lovethattink

Candleshoe said:


> I've gone blank, what's the building behind you?   As you walk INTO the park (through the turnstyle, towards the not-there-hat), which side of hte street is this on?  Or is it further in the park than that?



As you walk into the studios, on the left hand side you'll see GS, then First Aid set back, then the "Antique" Store that is now a GS Magic Band area. This area is the side of that building.


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> thanks! didn't it have gas pumps out side of it?


----------



## Koh1977

So considering I still have 100 pages to go on here and over 2,000 posts to read…

Was anything ever clarified re: snacks at the parade?  Or is it for sure just soda and water?

We can choose which show we want to get the priority seating for if we do the premium pkg, correct? 

Do we still need to line up earlier than the 10am to get our "credentials," etc.?  

Standing only for both pkg dessert parties, correct?  Did we figure out if they are together or separate areas?

When are the shortest waits (generally speaking anyway) for Darth's Mall?

TIA!!!    6 more weeks!!


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> So considering I still have 100 pages to go on here and over 2,000 posts to read…
> 
> Was anything ever clarified re: snacks at the parade?  Or is it for sure just soda and water?
> 
> We can choose which show we want to get the priority seating for if we do the premium pkg, correct?
> 
> Do we still need to line up earlier than the 10am to get our "credentials," etc.?
> 
> Standing only for both pkg dessert parties, correct?  Did we figure out if they are together or separate areas?
> 
> When are the shortest waits (generally speaking anyway) for Darth's Mall?
> 
> TIA!!!    6 more weeks!!


remember that I always keep post 1 updated
yes, ice cream is included with both packages
yes, you chose a show, available on a first come first serve basis
If you want a popular show I would line up earlier than 10am for the Premium package
yes, standing only for both. It's going to be one big area for everyone
Aside from first Friday...early morning or late evening


----------



## kpd6901

So, as a newbie to SWW I had a question about DJ Lobot, then got caught up in Rebel Lounge discussion.  Is the dance party contained within the dessert party area or is it somewhere else but still close by the dessert party?  I saw earlier that it is pretty loud, and that should be fine, but wanted to know if it (or dancing people) cramp on the dessert party space.  Thanks!


----------



## mom2febgirls

Do we think the rebel hangar will open up this weekend or am I safe until Monday?  I am about to head to Baltimore for the weekend for my daughters' DI tournament and will forget to check until we get back Sunday :/  Same thing happened for my 60 day FP+ window and I didn't get A&E because of it...darn these extracurriculars


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

lovethattink said:


> And this is where I think the Deluxe package will be, fully shaded through most if not all of parade viewing, until you follow the rope to the stage, then full sun.



that would be a great spot but for some reason when I was reading one of the posts about it I thought it said opposite Sids so I was thinking the opposite side of the street....to be clear the place I was thinking of is across from Sids by the Mickey's of Hollywood (or some such name) store.


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> remember that I always keep post 1 updated
> yes, ice cream is included with both packages
> yes, you chose a show, available on a first come first serve basis
> If you want a popular show I would line up earlier than 10am for the Premium package
> yes, standing only for both. It's going to be one big area for everyone
> Aside from first Friday...early morning or late evening



Thanks so much!!  I didn't know if that info. was included in your descriptions on the first page.  Guess I should have checked there first.  Sorry!  

DS wants to go to the Rebels show, so I am thinking we have a little bit of time before we need to get in line, at least long enough to get a couple meet and greets out of the way perhaps.  

What's the seating like at Sci-Fi?  Never been there.  My mom will be with us and she will be on an ECV (hip replacement surgery) and using a walker to go from ECV to restaurant seating most likely.  Do you have to step up into the cars at all or is it flat?  

Thanks again!


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> So, as a newbie to SWW I had a question about DJ Lobot, then got caught up in Rebel Lounge discussion.  Is the dance party contained within the dessert party area or is it somewhere else but still close by the dessert party?  I saw earlier that it is pretty loud, and that should be fine, but wanted to know if it (or dancing people) cramp on the dessert party space.  Thanks!


The dessert party will have ropes all around it so people can't go into the space. You can hear the music all the way down Hollywood Blvd because they have roof speakers on top of the buildings



mom2febgirls said:


> Do we think the rebel hangar will open up this weekend or am I safe until Monday?  I am about to head to Baltimore for the weekend for my daughters' DI tournament and will forget to check until we get back Sunday :/  Same thing happened for my 60 day FP+ window and I didn't get A&E because of it...darn these extracurriculars


No one knows when or if it'll open up for reservations



Koh1977 said:


> Thanks so much!!  I didn't know if that info. was included in your descriptions on the first page.  Guess I should have checked there first.  Sorry!
> 
> DS wants to go to the Rebels show, so I am thinking we have a little bit of time before we need to get in line, at least long enough to get a couple meet and greets out of the way perhaps.
> 
> What's the seating like at Sci-Fi?  Never been there.  My mom will be with us and she will be on an ECV (hip replacement surgery) and using a walker to go from ECV to restaurant seating most likely.  Do you have to step up into the cars at all or is it flat?
> 
> Thanks again!


No, there's no stepping up, it's flat


----------



## yulilin3

Carrie Fisher panel live now


----------



## tink1953

*trying to follow the rebel hangar watch.....are you saying you will be able to make an ADR for this quick service place? Not sure what you are watching*


----------



## Candleshoe

tink1953 said:


> *trying to follow the rebel hangar watch.....are you saying you will be able to make an ADR for this quick service place? Not sure what you are watching*



Maaaayyyybbeee 
We are all making guesses from the information that was released.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Carrie Fisher panel live now


Carrie is definitely being Carrie!!


----------



## yulilin3

The rumor is that you can make reservations for the rebel hangar not for Backlot Express


----------



## MakiraMarlena

It's going to be part of the Backlot Express. Open May 15 - June 14 between 4 and 9 PM. (Unclear if this will be in operation every day or just weekends).
it will serve food of some variety plus non alcoholic beverages and alcohol including a Star Wars themed beer.
There will be some sort of presence by characters (unknown which characters).
WDWDINE is saying there will be ADRs (not available yet). At least one WDW Dine agent says it will operate like Be Our Guest.

That's all we know about the Rebel Hangar.


----------



## yulilin3

Carrie Fisher is awesome cause she doesn't care


----------



## tink1953

*I have another question....why can't you get  fast pass for the Ewok show on the first weekend...says under refurbishment??*


----------



## tink1953

MakiraMarlena said:


> It's going to be part of the Backlot Express. Open May 15 - June 14 between 4 and 9 PM.
> it will serve food of some variety plus non alcoholic beverages and alcohol including a Star Wars themed beer.
> There will be some sort of presence by characters (unknown which characters).
> WDWDINE is saying there will be ADRs (not available yet). At least one WDW Dine agent says it will operate like Be Our Guest.
> 
> That's all we know about the Rebel Hangar.



 THANKS for the info


----------



## yulilin3

Because Warwick Davis isn't here weekend one. You can look at the schedule on the first post



tink1953 said:


> *I have another question....why can't you get  fast pass for the Ewok show on the first weekend...says under refurbishment??*


----------



## yulilin3

OMG!!!!! Carrie Fisher is my hero!!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> OMG!!!!! Carrie Fisher is my hero!!!!


She's the best -- just LOVE her!!


----------



## yulilin3

Guys on the phone right now she's looking into it


----------



## wendypooh

just called again about the Rebel Lounge.......... guy said to keep trying back, today, this weekend, possibly next week........... they are trying to get it in the system, as it was suppose to be avail. on the 15th to book??  He put me on hold to speak to support and they said it could be ANY TIME now.............???   On another note, did any of you FP any of the talk shows?  We did the stars of the saga one, is this a good one??  We've never done the talk shows before!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Is anyone else watching the celebration live stream?? Carrie Fisher interview was crazy.  At the end a fan wanted a pic so she made out with him.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is anyone else watching the celebration live stream?? Carrie Fisher interview was crazy.  At the end a fan wanted a pic so she made out with him.


I just adore her. Love her honesty and craziness! Her one woman show was fantastic, and I'm also a fan of her books. Witty, smart, crazy -- awesome combo in my book.


----------



## yulilin3

not available yet...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Arg.  I'm about to go watch the Disney nature monkey movie, but now I don't want to stop watching the live feed.  Someone tell me what I miss.  Wouldn't want to miss another segment like the sweet potato peeling guy.


----------



## tink1953

yulilin3 said:


> Because Warwick Davis isn't here weekend one. You can look at the schedule on the first post



*well that makes sense LOL*


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Arg.  I'm about to go watch the Disney nature monkey movie, but now I don't want to stop watching the live feed.  Someone tell me what I miss.  *Wouldn't want to miss another segment like the sweet potato peeling guy.*


That was... Unlike anything I've seen on live TV...


----------



## magicwishes

Will the Rebel Lounge be adults only type event?


----------



## yulilin3

magicwishes said:


> Will the Rebel Lounge be adults only type event?


I don't think so


----------



## kmcdougan

Candleshoe said:


> CP30? Did I hear that right?




Yes. You heard that right. The guy who made a career out of one character screwed up the character name.



slaveone said:


> Han always Shot first.



Original theatrical version, 1977. Han is the ONLY one who shoots in that scene.

Ash


----------



## Monykalyn

Finally home from work. Going to get caught up on the Carrie fisher interview if I can find it on YouTube.  
Killed my phone battery checking in here and on MDE lol!

Magic band covers came today!


----------



## MaBelle2015

This will be our 1st SWW experience and I've been reading this board like crazy and it's been so helpful. But I still have a few questions:

1. JTA: sign up during SWW will be near Indiana Jones (I think I read this somewhere?), and there will be several shows throughout the day, correct? Do the Padawans only fight Vader or any chance they'll fight someone else (i.e. Darth Maul)? If so, will we know this at the time of sign up?

2. PMC: there are only 2 shows (kids version) and 2 shows (family edition) correct? If this is the case, does it make more sense to line up for this first and then go lineup for JTA?

3. Which shows do you think will be more popular during week 3 (Behind the Force Rebels, Stars of the Saga, An Ewok's Tale, Obi Wan and Beyond)? We have our first choice (Ewok's tale) but I'm trying to pick a backup option. I have a little one that needs a nap in the afternoon then I have fastpasses in the evening so I'm trying to have a better idea for my schedule.


----------



## Tea4Alice

My daughter just called again for the lounge and was told it was walk up now!?! Was told it was changed to walk up now, even the name was different again!


----------



## BobaFettFan

It's a trap.


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


>



My middle son watched this video three times.  He is very eager to build his own droid!



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is anyone else watching the celebration live stream?? Carrie Fisher interview was crazy.  At the end a fan wanted a pic so she made out with him.



Darn work keeping me from Celebration live streaming!  I too will have to find this online so I can watch!  I love Carrie Fisher and her crazy antics!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Monykalyn said:


> Finally home from work. Going to get caught up on the Carrie fisher interview if I can find it on YouTube.
> Killed my phone battery checking in here and on MDE lol!
> 
> Magic band covers came today!



OMG!! Love them!   

*I will not spend more money. I will not spend more money.* Ha, sure I won't.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Tea4Alice said:


> My daughter just called again for the lounge and was told it was walk up now!?! Was told it was changed to walk up now, even the name was different again!


if it is walk up that might not be pretty.....


----------



## Monykalyn

Watching Cosplay live now. W-O-W on the costumes!!
Had to tell oldest kid about trip-she has band camp the first week of June (start of trip). She's upset about missing band camp-but her band director is pretty cool so we will work it out. Offered to see how much a change fee for airticket is so she can come a couple days later (fly alone-she's 17 - still make SWW but she will miss lunch at BOG which she really wants to do) --she's hoping she can get music early and maybe start her marching book so she won't be lost when she comes back.  And I thought planning/taking trips with young kids was hard!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> if it is walk up that might not be pretty.....



I would think that most people would just want to come in for a quick bite and drink and then get back to all the other SWW fun?  I know that would be our plan.


----------



## yulilin3

MaBelle2015 said:


> This will be our 1st SWW experience and I've been reading this board like crazy and it's been so helpful. But I still have a few questions:
> 
> 1. JTA: sign up during SWW will be near Indiana Jones (I think I read this somewhere?), and there will be several shows throughout the day, correct? Do the Padawans only fight Vader or any chance they'll fight someone else (i.e. Darth Maul)? If so, will we know this at the time of sign up?
> 
> 2. PMC: there are only 2 shows (kids version) and 2 shows (family edition) correct? If this is the case, does it make more sense to line up for this first and then go lineup for JTA?
> 
> 3. Which shows do you think will be more popular during week 3 (Behind the Force Rebels, Stars of the Saga, An Ewok's Tale, Obi Wan and Beyond)? We have our first choice (Ewok's tale) but I'm trying to pick a backup option. I have a little one that needs a nap in the afternoon then I have fastpasses in the evening so I'm trying to have a better idea for my schedule.


1. Yes, sign ups during SWW is at Indiana Jones. There are two "villains" Vader and Maul or Ventress. You don't know in advance who they will be fighting
2. Yes, 4 shows in total for PMC. Go to JTA first, PMC is popular but not as popular as JTA.
3. SotS, Ewoks, Rebels and Obi Wan is the order from most popular to least


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> Watching Cosplay live now. W-O-W on the costumes!!
> Had to tell oldest kid about trip-she has band camp the first week of June (start of trip). She's upset about missing band camp-but her band director is pretty cool so we will work it out. Offered to see how much a change fee for airticket is so she can come a couple days later (fly alone-she's 17 - still make SWW but she will miss lunch at BOG which she really wants to do) --she's hoping she can get music early and maybe start her marching book so she won't be lost when she comes back.  And I thought planning/taking trips with young kids was hard!!


I just got back home, went for some Menchies with my DD...I hope I can find it online


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I would think that most people would just want to come in for a quick bite and drink and then get back to all the other SWW fun?  I know that would be our plan.



if there are random roaming characters that could draw a crowd that might hang out to see who shows up.  Also might be a long line to get in - everyone would want to see it....


----------



## JenStemp

Monykalyn said:


> Finally home from work. Going to get caught up on the Carrie fisher interview if I can find it on YouTube.
> Killed my phone battery checking in here and on MDE lol!
> 
> Magic band covers came today!


Those are GREAT!  Where dd you order them from?


----------



## jimim

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> if it is walk up that might not be pretty.....


I keep saying logistical nightmare.  They got to make it like the villain party. Set reset. Repeat. If they do walk up forget it. It will fill and stay filled all night.


----------



## Bugdozer

lovethattink said:


> And this is where I think the Deluxe package will be, fully shaded through most if not all of parade viewing, until you follow the rope to the stage, then full sun.


Thanks for this info! We booked this package for Friday may 22. Bringing my granddaughter to her first SWW!! Do they make you leave strollers someplace? Do you know if they are allowed in the reserved fireworks area?


----------



## mexxican

jimim said:


> I keep saying logistical nightmare.  They got to make it like the villain party. Set reset. Repeat. If they do walk up forget it. It will fill and stay filled all night.


I can see them offering it as a walk up only because other opportunities (character dining, FTF, VIP),DTech)could be already sold out for certain weekends, but waiting in line is not a great consolation


----------



## tinkerpea

SalmonPink said:


> Awesome, thanks! At least with the other SWW packages, there was advance warning about what day/time reservations would be available. All this waiting while not knowing anything is so nervewracking!
> 
> I'll have to pop to the local.stores and take a look, at the moment I'm waiting on pay day to grab some of the her universe tops, hopefully they will still have some of the sale items I like!
> Dh military and we've been waiting for what seems like forever a good few months for back pay to go in! It should be paid any day now
> 
> For anyone else in England, Asda has some newer SW t-shirts for men (nothing for women, as usual). I've also seen one t-shirt at Primark for women - one of the designs with the rolled sleeves that they do a million versions of, plain black with a SW logo. I happened to find a Boba Fett t-shirt in their men's department that fit me reasonably well (bit loose on the shoulders, but I'll probably appreciate that in the heat), but I'm not terribly blessed in the bust department, so the fit might be a different story for others.


----------



## lovethattink

Bugdozer said:


> Thanks for this info! We booked this package for Friday may 22. Bringing my granddaughter to her first SWW!! Do they make you leave strollers someplace? Do you know if they are allowed in the reserved fireworks area?



Yes, there was stroller parking. How fun! I hope she enjoys it! Is Ink joining you too?


----------



## Bugdozer

lovethattink said:


> Yes, there was stroller parking. How fun! I hope she enjoys it! Is Ink joining you too?



No he will be working but Norma is coming with me and Lexi 

I also booked the Star Wars character dinner at Hollywood and Vine for one night during our trip. Thought might be easiest way to see some characters.


----------



## mamadragona

Another guinea pig with MagicBands!  My kids made a countdown paper chain tonight too.

So, I got Phineas and Ferb SW, and the kids love it!  So now I'm trying A New Hope on them again, and my son is entranced. Oh please let them catch on so they let me do fun stuff, lol!


----------



## Tltorrez

Tea4Alice said:


> My daughter just called again for the lounge and was told it was walk up now!?! Was told it was changed to walk up now, even the name was different again!



Maybe they realized reservations were not going to work.

Still, it seems like they would've figured that out *before* they started releasing information. I'm taking everything with a grain of salt.


----------



## pld5

My husband and I are celebrating our 11th wedding anniversary tonight by watching Episode I with our son.   And we couldn't be happier.

First of many Star Wars related viewings prior to our June trip.


----------



## Tltorrez

Well, if it books I hope it's not tomorrow or, if it is, that I can book online. I'll be at the National Math Festival (yay?) and I don't own a cell phone just an iPad with a data plan.

Of course, if it's walk-up I don't want any part of it. There's a reason we're leaving the park for lunch. I hate standing in long lines for food. The only thing worse is restrooms during Food & Wine.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Well, if it books I hope it's not tomorrow or, if it is, that I can book online. I'll be at the National Math Festival (yay?) and I don't own a cell phone just an iPad with a data plan.
> 
> Of course, if it's walk-up I don't want any part of it. There's a reason we're leaving the park for lunch. I hate standing in long lines for food. The only thing worse is restrooms during Food & Wine.


You've never done restrooms on NYE


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> You've never done restrooms on NYE


That is the one time of the year I ever felt the parks were stressed with not being able to handle the people.  Bathroom stops for nye sucked!

Oh a more impt note. Please no adr's for the lounge tomorrow.  I got some fishing to do here in pa!  First day of trout.  I'll be in the woods somewhere with no cell phone reception.  And if I even try to whip out my phone to make a Disney reservation my buddies are going to hook me!  Lol


----------



## mamadragona

Tltorrez said:


> Well, if it books I hope it's not tomorrow or, if it is, that I can book online. I'll be at the National Math Festival (yay?) .



Hey, that sounds like a lot of fun...no sarcasm, I swear. *nerdhere*


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mamadragona said:


> Hey, that sounds like a lot of fun...no sarcasm, I swear. *nerdhere*



We're all nerds here, your in good company.


----------



## k9muttlover

kmcdougan said:


> Yes. You heard that right. The guy who made a career out of one character screwed up the character name.



He didn't screw it up.  At the very beginning when they displayed the hashtags, they had C3PO listed as CP3O - he was poking fun of _that_ screw up.


----------



## MaBelle2015

yulilin3 said:


> 1. Yes, sign ups during SWW is at Indiana Jones. There are two "villains" Vader and Maul or Ventress. You don't know in advance who they will be fighting
> 2. Yes, 4 shows in total for PMC. Go to JTA first, PMC is popular but not as popular as JTA.
> 3. SotS, Ewoks, Rebels and Obi Wan is the order from most popular to least


Thanks yulilin3 you're the best!!!!


----------



## Kevin_W

yulilin3 said:


> You've never done restrooms on NYE


Hah!  We were in Epcot NYE last year.  My poor wife and daughter had to wait at least 20 minutes.


----------



## Monykalyn

JenStemp said:


> Those are GREAT!  Where dd you order them from?


magicyourband-lets you customize with pictures, colors etc.  I thought I had posted the yoda cover and Haunted Mansion cover too-will get to that tomorrow


----------



## Nhebron

Has anyone noticed whether they sell Star Wars themed scrap booking kits during SWW?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> if there are random roaming characters that could draw a crowd that might hang out to see who shows up.  Also might be a long line to get in - everyone would want to see it....



I had forgotten about that but for us it wouldn't change it.  I keep thinking it would kind of be like Quarks at the old Star Trek the Experience in Vegas.  It was fun to see roaming Klingons but really didn't make us linger since there was other stuff we wanted to do too!


----------



## soniam

Monykalyn said:


> magicyourband-lets you customize with pictures, colors etc.  I thought I had posted the yoda cover and Haunted Mansion cover too-will get to that tomorrow



Are these actual stickers or vinyl cling? Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

Nhebron said:


> Has anyone noticed whether they sell Star Wars themed scrap booking kits during SWW?


They did years ago, maybe 3 years ago, but I haven't seen them since


----------



## lovethattink

I hope Galactic Gathering folks get a sneak peak of the Rebel Lounge.  Though I'd doubt it since it ends at 3.


----------



## yulilin3

I have a feeling that if they  leave the Rebel Hangar as a walk up we won't see anything about it on the Disney Parks Blog. They will try to keep it a secret.
Also the characters that will be there might not be meetable, maybe they'll just walk around behind a rope. I have very little hope that I'll get any information today at Dhs but I'll try my best


----------



## lovethattink

This could be like the villain M&G that didn't happen at Fairytale Hall.  Could be something put out there, but then rethought.


----------



## SalmonPink

The fact that the information refers to the characters passing through could indeed mean that you only see glimpses of them, rather than being able to actually meet them. Like, maybe an open but roped off doorway that a stormtrooper appears at every so often, looking menancing as he glances around for Rebel scum - that sort of thing, you can see them but can't interact.


----------



## msmama

Seems like maybe the lounge could be a place for characters to go during afternoon rain showers too. The roaming ones could roam inside for a bit while it's raining. 

Yulilin - have fun today!!


----------



## disneygrandma

Anyone calling Dining this morning?  Unfortunately, I won't be able to call today.  On the way out the door now.


----------



## Metz172

Can't wait to hear what Yulilin  finds out today.!


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

I called this morning and got the same info as yesterday. Rebel Hangar is in the system but not available for booking and they don't know when it will be available. The CM did put me on hold while she checked with a supervisor.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

I called this morning too.  Had the CM check with a supervisor.  The info from yesterday stands.  The details now say that there are no reservations required and it will be walk up. Ought to be interesting.


----------



## OZMom

I'm having some serious remorse over canceling our FTF package  And of course, now they are all booked and I will not get one. It doesn't really fit into our schedule and DH doesn't want to spend the money for the few parts of it we would actually use (basically the dessert party and the show. He won't drink the adult drinks they offer and we will have just finished dinner / dessert. And we have a FP for SOTS.) but I just keep thinking about that mysterious 15 minute time difference for the fireworks and how it's probably something wicked cool that we're going to miss


----------



## aggiejnny

Disney Diva Mom said:


> I called this morning too.  Had the CM check with a supervisor.  The info from yesterday stands.  The details now say that there are no reservations required and it will be walk up. Ought to be interesting.


I hope they change it back and allow reservations I think it will be such a mess


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Tltorrez said:


> This is the most ridiculous costume I've ever seen.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Inf...1_38?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1429127496&sr=1-38



I'm still getting caught up here (so sorry if someone else mentions it in the next 30 pages LOL!), But I saw quite a few folks running the SW 10K and half marathon in that costume in January. There was even a group of people running the half all in Hoth costumes. It was glorious. If you scroll down on my race recap, you'll see that group: 
http://d4dinks.blogspot.com/2015/01/star-wars-half-marathon-weekend-race.html

(Now back to getting caught up - as you were.)


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> I'm having some serious remorse over canceling our FTF package  And of course, now they are all booked and I will not get one. It doesn't really fit into our schedule and DH doesn't want to spend the money for the few parts of it we would actually use (basically the dessert party and the show. He won't drink the adult drinks they offer and we will have just finished dinner / dessert. And we have a FP for SOTS.) but I just keep thinking about that mysterious 15 minute time difference for the fireworks and how it's probably something wicked cool that we're going to miss


I think you have to look at it with a level head. If it doesn't fit your schedule, you have fp to SotS and you won't really enjoy the dessert party as much then you did the right thing. You can still see the pre show from very close to the stage if that's what you want, ot see it from the jumbotron on the Hyperion Theater



aggiejnny said:


> I hope they change it back and allow reservations I think it will be such a mess


remember that all of this is from the same people that swore to us that there wouldn't be a Feel the Force package, time and time again.
They might be getting the go ahead to say that it won't be bookable so people stop calling until they announce it.
I'm not saying that it will or it won't just to keep that in mind.


----------



## pmaurer74

OZMom said:


> I'm having some serious remorse over canceling our FTF package  And of course, now they are all booked and I will not get one. It doesn't really fit into our schedule and DH doesn't want to spend the money for the few parts of it we would actually use (basically the dessert party and the show. He won't drink the adult drinks they offer and we will have just finished dinner / dessert. And we have a FP for SOTS.) but I just keep thinking about that mysterious 15 minute time difference for the fireworks and how it's probably something wicked cool that we're going to miss


keep checking. I just booked it I think, I am VERY new to all this and decided to book it after seeing that cupcakes and ice cream bars are included! I saw there was availability for June 6 and June 7. When are you going?


----------



## wdhinn89

May cancellations thread said their was a 6:40, May 16th, H & V available for 4 people


----------



## CJK

Hi all!  I have a parking question.  We have a few days of SSW to play with, so we are only going to the parks at 7:30am once.  For the other days, we will head there in the afternoon to catch some of the shows and evening fireworks.  How will the parking situation be at that time of day?  Will it be difficult getting a spot?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

CJK said:


> Hi all!  I have a parking question.  We have a few days of SSW to play with, so we are only going to the parks at 7:30am once.  For the other days, we will head there in the afternoon to catch some of the shows and evening fireworks.  How will the parking situation be at that time of day?  Will it be difficult getting a spot?



we went in the afternoon on a Sunday last year and had no trouble parking - not sure if that is the norm or if we lucked out....


----------



## yulilin3

I come here to research and this is the first thing I see..must have


----------



## HCinKC

OZMom said:


> I'm having some serious remorse over canceling our FTF package  And of course, now they are all booked and I will not get one. It doesn't really fit into our schedule and DH doesn't want to spend the money for the few parts of it we would actually use (basically the dessert party and the show. He won't drink the adult drinks they offer and we will have just finished dinner / dessert. And we have a FP for SOTS.) but I just keep thinking about that mysterious 15 minute time difference for the fireworks and how it's probably something wicked cool that we're going to miss


I had never planned on booking it, but even I get a second thoughts when I keep reading about it. It's so hard when everyone is (understandably) so jazzed for theirs. I am not at all worried we will miss anything without it, and it definitely did not work for our schedule or family since the baby won't be out late. I am excited to do it my own way with ODS instead, hopefully grabbing a nice table around the lake to munch on some treats of our own. I am sure you will be fine without it! Now you can spend a fraction of that money on something that does work for you...like munching on Han Solo's fancy popcorn while sipping out of Boba Fett's noggin while waiting for fireworks...or whatever.


----------



## yulilin3

Walking around....there are about 30 people line for Hiro and Baymax, they come out at 10:30. And its a slow day....


----------



## yulilin3

If You  $9000 laying around, this can be yours...inside Art of Animation gift shop


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> Walking around....there are about 30 people line for Hiro and Baymax, they come out at 10:30. And its a slow day....


Sigh, one of the few non-SW ODS really wants to meet, but I fear we won't have time since he and DH have a 10:40 sci-fi bfast on our "regular" HS day. I wonder though...with their late bfast, we won't be having lunch, and they will get out around lunchtime, maybe the line is shorter around 12-12:30? And by "shorter", I mean an hour instead of two lol.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got close as I could to Darth's Mall and you can clearly hear the construction....maybe I should knock ...
Knock, knock,knock, knock...do you wanna build a Darth's Mall ...come on let's go and shop...(sang to the tune of do you wanna build a snowman)


----------



## Itinkso

HCinKC said:


> maybe the line is shorter around 12-12:30? And by "shorter", I mean an hour instead of two lol.


DD is reporting it's consistently 1.5-2 hour wait times. It's because there are 15 minute breaks each hour because Hiro has to be offstage.


----------



## BobaFettFan

pmaurer74 said:


> keep checking. I just booked it I think, I am VERY new to all this and decided to book it after seeing that cupcakes and ice cream bars are included! I saw there was availability for June 6 and June 7. When are you going?




when were ice cream bars confirmed?


----------



## yulilin3

People interested in face painting:
Just talked to the cm the booth by star tours, the options during sww will be yoda, clone trooper, ahsoka,chewie, half face Vader, griveous,and maul


----------



## HCinKC

Itinkso said:


> DD is reporting it's consistently 1.5-2 hour wait times. It's because there are 15 minute breaks each hour because Hiro has to be offstage.


Hrm, well thanks for the info! We'll figure it out. He might have to decide if it is more important to meet them or do some rides. Disney might be a magical place, but I don't think they've yet figured out how to put more hours into a day.


----------



## Monykalyn

soniam said:


> Are these actual stickers or vinyl cling? Thanks


They are more like vinyl stickers-waterproof etc. Kinda like Jamberry for nails is the closest description. They are pretty inexpensive (no more than what most would spend using polish, tattoos, stickers, glue etc to decorate with). I didn't realize that the order for each MB comes with enough to do 3 bands (or 1 MB and 2 spares). So we have a LOT of covers-may take my extra sheet that first day and handout some to kids waiting in line...


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> when were ice cream bars confirmed?


DPB post about the packages


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> DPB post about the packages


sorry I was reading about it from reviews and assumed...


----------



## yulilin3

JTA confirmed same sign up set up as last year. And it'll be Maul and Ventress on the bottom. Asked him about the Inquisitor and he hadn't heard anything about him. It looks like they are sticking to the regular 3 that we already knew.
The gift shop in front of Studio catering co will be all star wars, talked to an awesome cm about it, she said that they already have been told that it'll be very busy


----------



## pmaurer74

Please give me your thoughts... I am getting a crash course in all of this since we just decided a few days ago that we are changing our vacation plans and going to WDW instead. Here is what I have so far and what we want to do. Is this doable and what are the wait times to be expected?

June 7:
I reserved the FtF premium package
H&V for lunch at 12:30 (I had breakfast but it would not let me keep it with the FtF package)
my priorities are: parade and fireworks (taken care of by the FtF package)
- character greetings: Disney Star Wars characters: Jedi Mickie, Minnie, etc
- character greetings: Queen Amidala, Chewbacca, Ewok, R2D2, C3PO, Princess Leia and Luke Skywalker
- Animation Academy

I know nothing of what to expect. I do not care about the autographs for the actors. I do have the Galactic breakfast schedule for my husband on June 8 and H&V Star Wars dinner for later in the week that we may or may not keep.


----------



## yulilin3

Just spoke to the manager on duty at Backlot.
When i asked him about rebel hangar he looked at me like i had top secret info I'm not supposed to have
Explained about the reservation agents on the phone, he said the only thing he knew was where it would be. Top floor of Backlot. (I'll take pics of it) when I mentioned characters he said he hadn't heard anything about it.
I'll go ask at guest relations on the way out. ...strike number one


----------



## ConnieB

OZMom said:


> I'm having some serious remorse over canceling our FTF package  And of course, now they are all booked and I will not get one. It doesn't really fit into our schedule and DH doesn't want to spend the money for the few parts of it we would actually use (basically the dessert party and the show. He won't drink the adult drinks they offer and we will have just finished dinner / dessert. And we have a FP for SOTS.) but I just keep thinking about that mysterious 15 minute time difference for the fireworks and how it's probably something wicked cool that we're going to miss



So it sounds like the only thing you'll be missing is the dessert party......and you'll have just eaten dinner, so why not just take a quarter of the money that you'd have spent and create your own dessert party......cupcakes are like $5 each, and most of the other desserts are $5 or less, so grab enough to make you happy and enjoy them at a time of your choosing.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I come here to research and this is the first thing I see..must have View attachment 89096



That totally has your name written all over it.



yulilin3 said:


> Just got close as I could to Darth's Mall and you can clearly hear the construction....maybe I should knock ...
> Knock, knock,knock, knock...do you wanna build a Darth's Mall ...come on let's go and shop...(sang to the tune of do you wanna build a snowman)



Love it!



Itinkso said:


> DD is reporting it's consistently 1.5-2 hour wait times. It's because there are 15 minute breaks each hour because Hiro has to be offstage.



We waited a good hour each time. Baymax breaks were frequent. More than once an hour when we were there.



yulilin3 said:


> People interested in face painting:
> Just talked to the cm the booth by star tours, the options during sww will be yoda, clone trooper, ahsoka,chewie, half face Vader, griveous,and maul



DS will love a Yoda face! Wonder if I can find or make a yoda ears headband?



yulilin3 said:


> JTA confirmed same sign up set up as last year. And it'll be Maul and Ventress on the bottom. Asked him about the Inquisitor and he hadn't heard anything about him. It looks like they are sticking to the regular 3 that we already knew.
> The gift shop in front of Studio catering co will be all star wars, talked to an awesome cm about it, she said that they already have been told that it'll be very busy



Lol, my hopes are dashed. I'd really like to see the Inquisitor at SWW. And had wished that Stephen Stanton would have been a celeb.



pmaurer74 said:


> Please give me your thoughts... I am getting a crash course in all of this since we just decided a few days ago that we are changing our vacation plans and going to WDW instead. Here is what I have so far and what we want to do. Is this doable and what are the wait times to be expected?
> 
> June 7:
> I reserved the FtF premium package
> H&V for lunch at 12:30 (I had breakfast but it would not let me keep it with the FtF package)
> my priorities are: parade and fireworks (taken care of by the FtF package)
> - character greetings: Disney Star Wars characters: Jedi Mickie, Minnie, etc
> - character greetings: Queen Amidala, Chewbacca, Ewok, R2D2, C3PO, Princess Leia and Luke Skywalker
> - Animation Academy
> 
> I know nothing of what to expect. I do not care about the autographs for the actors. I do have the Galactic breakfast schedule for my husband on June 8 and H&V Star Wars dinner for later in the week that we may or may not keep.



Amidala will have a short wait. The Disney characters are hit or miss, as they rotate. Occasionally you can get lucky and see two, but usually they are one at a time. Chewbacca will have a long line. Ewok is occasionally with Chewie in the afternoon, again hit or miss. R2D2, C3PO, Luke, Leia rotate. I was in line a couple years ago with one of the writers from the Unofficial Guide and she was on her 4th attempt in line to see Leia who kept getting rotated out before she got to her. I promised her if Leia was there when we got up there, she could go in front of us.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Just spoke to the manager on duty at Backlot.
> When i asked him about rebel hangar he looked at me like i had top secret info I'm not supposed to have
> Explained about the reservation agents on the phone, he said the only thing he knew was where it would be. Top floor of Backlot. (I'll take pics of it) when I mentioned characters he said he hadn't heard anything about it.
> I'll go ask at guest relations on the way out. ...strike number one



Top floor? I can't even picture it. Is it accessible?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> People interested in face painting:
> Just talked to the cm the booth by star tours, the options during sww will be yoda, clone trooper, ahsoka,chewie, half face Vader, griveous,and maul


you just made DD's day!  and managed to spend $15 or so for me


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> you just made DD's day!  and managed to spend $15 or so for me


 $18


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I'll go ask at guest relations on the way out. ...strike number one



Aw c'mon... Vader wouldn't let them get away with that get Dr. Ball!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> $18


that's $3 less I can leave you in my will


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Top floor? I can't even picture it. Is it accessible?


Where we always sit...I shouldn't have said top floor, sorry. The rooms before going down the ramp into where you order your food


----------



## soniam

lovethattink said:


> We waited a good hour each time. Baymax breaks were frequent. More than once an hour when we were there.



Did you get there before the first set, 10:30am I think, or did you get there later? I guess I shouldn't be worrying, because they will probably replace them by next year. I have about a half a day planned for nothing but M&G next year. We usually don't do these, but I couldn't resist for SW. DS loves Baymax, so I thought we might as well. He would between SW characters we want to see now, except for Darth Maul. Thanks


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> Walking around....there are about 30 people line for Hiro and Baymax, theythesome, ty. Saw where u could do the custom bands come out at 10:30. And its a slow day....



Anyone  have  word on if Baymax will still be doing meet and greet mid june? My boys really wanna see him  ty



Monykalyn said:


> They are more like vinyl stickers-waterproof etc. Kinda like Jamberry for nails is the closest description. They are pretty inexpensive (no more than what most would spend using polish, tattoos, stickers, glue etc to decorate with). I didn't realize that the order for each MB comes with enough to do 3 bands (or 1 MB and 2 spares). So we have a LOT of covers-may take my extra sheet that first day and handout some to kids waiting in line...



Awesome, saw where u could do custom bands but looked like they may be a lil blurry or do they just appear that way on computer? So, if I design a custom one they send you 3 precut of that design for the price?! Thats cool. I missed it if you posted pics of the decals, could you post pls? Ty!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> Where we always sit...I shouldn't have said top floor, sorry. The rooms before going down the ramp into where you order your food


so not in the outside section at all?


----------



## Cluelyss

pmaurer74 said:


> Please give me your thoughts... I am getting a crash course in all of this since we just decided a few days ago that we are changing our vacation plans and going to WDW instead. Here is what I have so far and what we want to do. Is this doable and what are the wait times to be expected?
> 
> June 7:
> I reserved the FtF premium package
> H&V for lunch at 12:30 (I had breakfast but it would not let me keep it with the FtF package)
> my priorities are: parade and fireworks (taken care of by the FtF package)
> - character greetings: Disney Star Wars characters: Jedi Mickie, Minnie, etc
> - character greetings: Queen Amidala, Chewbacca, Ewok, R2D2, C3PO, Princess Leia and Luke Skywalker
> - Animation Academy
> 
> I know nothing of what to expect. I do not care about the autographs for the actors. I do have the Galactic breakfast schedule for my husband on June 8 and H&V Star Wars dinner for later in the week that we may or may not keep.


If meeting the Disney characters dressed as SW characters is a priority, I would definitely keep the dinner. You can knock them all out there in about an hour, and not have to worry about them rotating out while you're in line.


----------



## Monykalyn

The yoda one is a bit blurrier than I thought but still ok.  Just pay attention to file size (website gives rec size of to download for best results) I also stretched and resized a couple times to get a good fit.  The images were all blurrier on the screen than what they came out as . I chose to do full band ones as I couldn't find images I liked that looked good on just partial bands. Hope this helps!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Monykalyn said:


> The yoda one is a bit blurrier than I thought but still ok.  Just pay attention to file size (website gives rec size of to download for best results) I also stretched and resized a couple times to get a good fit.  The images were all blurrier on the screen than what they came out as . I chose to do full band ones as I couldn't find images I liked that looked good on just partial bands. Hope this helps!


These are great! I'm a bit surprised that they let you upload essentially copyrighted material... I remember having issues with zazzle (I think it was them) a few years back when trying to make a custom mug. The order initially went through, and then I was notified by email that it had to be cancelled for this reason. 

Anyone ever had a problem with this, with these custom covers??


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Anyone  have  word on if Baymax will still be doing meet and greet mid june? My boys really wanna see him  ty
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, saw where u could do custom bands but looked like they may be a lil blurry or do they just appear that way on computer? So, if I design a custom one they send you 3 precut of that design for the price?! Thats cool. I missed it if you posted pics of the decals, could you post pls? Ty!


Baymax and Hiro are here to stay for the foreseeable future


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> so not in the outside section at all?


Not outside


----------



## yulilin3

At guest relations...the guy has been beck there for 10 minutes checking everything


----------



## lovethattink

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> that would be a great spot but for some reason when I was reading one of the posts about it I thought it said opposite Sids so I was thinking the opposite side of the street....to be clear the place I was thinking of is across from Sids by the Mickey's of Hollywood (or some such name) store.



The side walk extends longer than the picture.



soniam said:


> Did you get there before the first set, 10:30am I think, or did you get there later? I guess I shouldn't be worrying, because they will probably replace them by next year. I have about a half a day planned for nothing but M&G next year. We usually don't do these, but I couldn't resist for SW. DS loves Baymax, so I thought we might as well. He would between SW characters we want to see now, except for Darth Maul. Thanks



We got there around 4. By 5:30 the line was closed and very full. They allowed people to wait standby.  Those inside the queue at closing got to see them.  Those outside in standby were told they might get to see them.


----------



## yulilin3

The whole fp mde system is down right now...everyone is pi$$ed . And I'm here waiting on answers for sww


----------



## yulilin3

The guy at guest relations doesn't know if it's the sid side our Mickey of Hollywood side...still waiting for him


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> The whole fp mde system is down right now...everyone is pi$$ed . And I'm here waiting on answers for sww



My friend at mk reported kiosks not working at mk about an hour or so ago.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> The whole fp mde system is down right now...everyone is pi$$ed . And I'm here waiting on answers for sww


I was thinking earlier how awful it would be if FP / MDE went down during SWW - all of that planning...!

How is guest relations handling it ?


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> The whole fp mde system is down right now...everyone is pi$$ed . And I'm here waiting on answers for sww



Ah, I wondered if it was just me who couldn't access my itinerary. But at least I'm at home - I can't imagine how frustrating that must be for everyone in the parks, cms and guests alike.


----------



## yulilin3

Alright here's what I got:
Parade viewing for vip. Across from premium package closer to the stage, when i told him that area is I  full sun he did that you could ask be moved to the premium where there's shade ?confused?
All three packages will share the dessert and fireworks viewing party .
He doesn't know if dpp will be on Sids side or Mickey off Hollywood side
Rebel Hangar: it'll be full Service and will take reservations. The agents on the phone just see it now Backlot Express and that's why they are saying it's a walk up. No word on when reservations will open. And no additional word on anything for it. 
Off to theater of the stars to see if anyone knows how the lines asked will be setup


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

lovethattink said:


> The side walk extends longer than the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> We got there around 4. By 5:30 the line was closed and very full. They allowed people to wait standby.  Those inside the queue at closing got to see them.  Those outside in standby were told they might get to see them.



yes, we've seen the Star Wars parade on the Sid's side (like in the picture) - it was nice and shady.  A bit annoying because they HAD to keep a walkway clear in the back of the area and people kept insisting on standing in that area and acting dumb.   We have also stood on the side by Mickey's - much sunnier!  Not sure which area they'll use.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I was thinking earlier how awful it would be if FP / MDE went down during SWW - all of that planning...!
> 
> How is guest relations handling it ?


As calmly as possible, not really giving anything out. They are telling everyone go to the fp kiosks apparently they can over ride it


----------



## yulilin3

Worse news of all, the walls might stay up around the new stage and they will put the temporary stage in front of them. I peeked thru a crack and they haven't really done anything, there's tons of lumber and dirt. ..I took a picture thru the crack.will post them all tonight


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> As calmly as possible, not really giving anything out. They are telling everyone go to the fp kiosks apparently they can over ride it


not really giving anything out - informationwise or FP / Mickey Bar - wise?

Also I have to say I'm impressed with your progress today - you are really out there asking the questions and getting the answers (those that  you can anyway!)


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> not really giving anything out - informationwise or FP / Mickey Bar - wise?
> 
> Also I have to say I'm impressed with your progress today - you are really out there asking the questions and getting the answers (those that  you can anyway!)


They are just telling everyone go the fp kiosk if they want to change their selections.
I experience the lack information every year but it still amazes me.
The cm at beauty and the beast are thinking there will be 3 entrances. The fp is all the way th left, where you would normally go in for fantasmic. This area is actually quite shaded, I took pictures.
The other two are the regular standby in the middle and she thinks that the package would go thru the entrance on the far right...it'll make more sense when i post pictures. The last two areas are in full sun


----------



## yulilin3

And got my new AP cards so I guess they still want me to come? 
All ticket booths, will call and outside guest relations Windows will open at 7am during sww


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> Off to theater of the stars to see if anyone knows how the lines asked will be setup



If you could also ask about scooter/wheelchair access at theatre of the stars, I'd appreciate it.  Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

ConnieB said:


> If you could also ask about scooter/wheelchair access at theatre of the stars, I'd appreciate it.  Thanks.


Sorry left about. 15 minutes ago


----------



## yulilin3

Just called Disney dining...rebel hangar not available for booking yet and they don't know when it'll be bookable. At this point all you can do is laugh


----------



## sairell

yulilin3 said:


> Just called Disney dining...rebel hangar not available for booking yet and they don't know when it'll be bookable. At this point all you can do is laugh



Try as I might, I can't seem to keep up with how fast this thread moves! 

What is the Rebel Hangar?


----------



## slaveone

sairell said:


> Try as I might, I can't seem to keep up with how fast this thread moves!
> 
> What is the Rebel Hangar?


A  lounge to take place at backlot express area from 4 to 8ish. There is a likely hood of characters. It will be under $14.99. It was supposed to open for booking on the 15th but so far it hasn't and no one knows when. It will have Star Wars Beer.


----------



## jennab113

I'm working on my Ahsoka Magic Band. I painted the black edge part white and want to add stripes to look like her head tails. These are the colors I have available. Which should I use? I don't have a light blue and don't really want to buy any.


----------



## markmcalear

This Rebel Hangar is going to cause me some planning problems.

Got 50s PT ADR at 4pm and D-Tech at 6:45pm (was planning on shopping at Darths Mall after D-Tech).


----------



## yulilin3

sairell said:


> Try as I might, I can't seem to keep up with how fast this thread moves!
> 
> What is the Rebel Hangar?





slaveone said:


> A  lounge to take place at backlot express area from 4 to 8ish. There is a likely hood of characters. It will be under $14.99. It was supposed to open for booking on the 15th but so far it hasn't and no one knows when. It will have Star Wars Beer.


Just to add, remember I keep the first post updated.


----------



## ConnieB

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I was thinking earlier how awful it would be if FP / MDE went down during SWW - all of that planning...!
> 
> How is guest relations handling it ?



When we first started using the app it was pretty useless, so what I did was put the FP times on my cell phone calendar.....easy to pull up and see what we had next, and if we changed something easier to change than just an email list or whatever.   Still do that to keep track of everything and because I usually find the app to be v e r y s l o w to load, whereas my phone is a swipe and a single press (I have it set for viewing day).


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> Alright here's what I got:
> Parade viewing for vip. Across from premium package closer to the stage, when i told him that area is I  full sun he did that you could ask be moved to the premium where there's shade ?confused?
> All three packages will share the dessert and fireworks viewing party .
> He doesn't know if dpp will be on Sids side or Mickey off Hollywood side
> *Rebel Hangar: it'll be full Service and will take reservations*. The agents on the phone just see it now Backlot Express and that's why they are saying it's a walk up. No word on when reservations will open. And no additional word on anything for it.
> Off to theater of the stars to see if anyone knows how the lines asked will be setup



does full service translate into Table Service or into more like BOG (lunch) glorified CS ?


----------



## bgg319

For 14.99, it has to be glorified CS.


----------



## Skywise

Star Wars Rebels Season 2 trailer is out -

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=930026797042709&id=216676368377759


----------



## JayLeeJay

How large of an area seems to be reserved for the Rebel Hangar? I don't typically eat on the top floor and am having a hard time picturing how many tables are there.


----------



## shannon006

I have done a search, but without good result  What time is the parade/motorcade? We have 10:45 Sci Fi reservations, so wondering if we can do the parade/motorcade on this day. We will be there another SWW day, so if not we can see it then. Thanks


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> People interested in face painting:
> Just talked to the cm the booth by star tours, the options during sww will be yoda, clone trooper, ahsoka,chewie, half face Vader, griveous,and maul



Thank you for the pricing and info on these! I think middle DS would like it!



shannon006 said:


> I have done a search, but without good result  What time is the parade/motorcade? We have 10:45 Sci Fi reservations, so wondering if we can do the parade/motorcade on this day. We will be there another SWW day, so if not we can see it then. Thanks



The motorcade is at 11 so you'd be best to catch it another day.


----------



## jimim

What only one page since last night.  People you are all slipping.  Lol


yulilin3 said:


> Alright here's what I got:
> Parade viewing for vip. Across from premium package closer to the stage, when i told him that area is I  full sun he did that you could ask be moved to the premium where there's shade ?confused?
> All three packages will share the dessert and fireworks viewing party .
> He doesn't know if dpp will be on Sids side or Mickey off Hollywood side
> Rebel Hangar: it'll be full Service and will take reservations. The agents on the phone just see it now Backlot Express and that's why they are saying it's a walk up. No word on when reservations will open. And no additional word on anything for it.
> Off to theater of the stars to see if anyone knows how the lines asked will be setup


so is the parade view for premium better than deluxe premium?


----------



## MooksterL1

I just ordered my autograph books!  I am going to have such a difficult time keeping this secret from my kids.  I am the worst at letting things slip.


----------



## kalliyan1

Hi, my son and I are going to our first SWW, opening weekend.  I can't really go back through all the pages and search so a question I have is.....The VIP package that is offered, was it offered last year?  Is it worth the price for what's included?  I know "worth it" is subjective but for those that have done it(if they've had it in the past) or anyone that wants to give me your opinion and any other advice, I'd greatly appreciate it.
TIA


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks to Yulilin3-Supersleuth!!


----------



## yulilin3

shannon006 said:


> I have done a search, but without good result  What time is the parade/motorcade? We have 10:45 Sci Fi reservations, so wondering if we can do the parade/motorcade on this day. We will be there another SWW day, so if not we can see it then. Thanks


11am. 


kalliyan1 said:


> Hi, my son and I are going to our first SWW, opening weekend.  I can't really go back through all the pages and search so a question I have is.....The VIP package that is offered, was it offered last year?  Is it worth the price for what's included?  I know "worth it" is subjective but for those that have done it(if they've had it in the past) or anyone that wants to give me your opinion and any other advice, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> TIA


It was offered last year, this year you also get a picture in the morning with Vader, that's the only add on that I know of. I didn't do it last year, I know some people on here did it. It's a very scheduled day so very little free time. The details are on page 1


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> How large of an area seems to be reserved for the Rebel Hangar? I don't typically eat on the top floor and am having a hard time picturing how many tables are there.


I'm uploading pictures as I type.


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> I'm uploading pictures as I type.


You are amazing!!


----------



## yulilin3

alright, all uploaded. I wrote a description for each picture. If you have any questions let me know
If the temporary stage will be in front of the walls there's no extra space like we were hoping. I'm thinking they will move the walls back a bit.
http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Monykalyn

Watching replay of Ray Park and Carrie Fisher's interview yesterday. My son sat enthralled with Ray Park-sooo hard not to say something but the surprise will be that much better! And Carrie Fisher is hilarious!


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

yulilin3 said:


> alright, all uploaded. I wrote a description for each picture. If you have any questions let me know
> If the temporary stage will be in front of the walls there's no extra space like we were hoping. I'm thinking they will move the walls back a bit.
> http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/?sort=3&page=1


 thanks for all the great info and pictures! By any chance did they say if the rebal lounge will only be available during the weekends or will it be all week?


----------



## yulilin3

xxpunkstar6xx said:


> thanks for all the great info and pictures! By any chance did they say if the rebal lounge will only be available during the weekends or will it be all week?


No, They didn't know


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

yulilin3 said:


> No, They didn't know


Ok cool thank you


----------



## heart

Thanks to yulilin and others for all the helpful information.

Have read through most of the pages, but may well have forgotten something written before that now applies to my question.

I see FP (if working) for the talks for other weekends, but do not see it for the 5th weekend, June 12.  Am I missing something or are they yet to be uploaded?


----------



## wendypooh

xxpunkstar6xx said:


> thanks for all the great info and pictures! By any chance did they say if the rebal lounge will only be available during the weekends or will it be all week?





yulilin3 said:


> No, They didn't know



Actually, one of the times I called I was told it's ONLY on the weekends.......... at this point though, I don't think anyone knows anything............ lol


----------



## wendypooh

yulilin3 said:


> alright, all uploaded. I wrote a description for each picture. If you have any questions let me know
> If the temporary stage will be in front of the walls there's no extra space like we were hoping. I'm thinking they will move the walls back a bit.
> http://s283.photobucket.com/user/yulilin/library/?sort=3&page=1


Thank You!!!!


----------



## wendypooh

Yulilin - we aren't doing any of the packages - so where would you advise is the best (shaded) place to watch the parade from?  We've been twice, once we sat on the stones in front of the bust, the second pretty much in front of the hat on the right side........ FULL SUN in both places - do we know the parade route this year?  As it was different each time we went.   Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## yulilin3

heart said:


> Thanks to yulilin and others for all the helpful information.
> 
> Have read through most of the pages, but may well have forgotten something written before that now applies to my question.
> 
> I see FP (if working) for the talks for other weekends, but do not see it for the 5th weekend, June 12.  Am I missing something or are they yet to be uploaded?


They haven't released the schedule for weekend V


----------



## heart

yulilin3 said:


> They haven't released the schedule for weekend V



Thank you!  Will plan around...


----------



## yulilin3

wendypooh said:


> Yulilin - we aren't doing any of the packages - so where would you advise is the best (shaded) place to watch the parade from?  We've been twice, once we sat on the stones in front of the bust, the second pretty much in front of the hat on the right side........ FULL SUN in both places - do we know the parade route this year?  As it was different each time we went.   Thanks for any advice!!


The parade start by the entrance and goes center stage in front of GMR. The best shaded spot is anywhere on the left side (when facing GMR) You can see this in the pictures.
The only problem is that you must grab a spot at least. One hour and a half before to guarantee you get it


----------



## tinkerpea

jimim said:


> What only one page since last night.  People you are all slipping.  Lol
> 
> so is the parade view for premium better than deluxe premium?



I'd say there both good going on what the areas are they have said,
However I'd say deluxe ups it as it's going to have the chance to.see the parade walk behind then get front view of stage.


----------



## Cluelyss

Thanks yulilin for all your research today!!

On a related topic, DD's and my ears came today, and they're awesome!! (of course, now DS wants some....)


----------



## Bugdozer

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks yulilin for all your research today!!
> 
> On a related topic, DD's and my ears came today, and they're awesome!! (of course, now DS wants some....)
> 
> View attachment 89210



Oh my where did you get those??


----------



## yulilin3

@Cluelyss those are awesome!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Bugdozer said:


> Oh my where did you get those??


ModernMouse Boutique, on Etsy.


----------



## Smschmiesing

Thanks for all the super great investigative work and reports today!

Other than the build a droid and Lightsabers, any suggestions on things in Darths Mall for the 5 to 11 year old set?  Do they sell Legos or have any special ones for SWW?  Other ideas?


----------



## alafond83

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks yulilin for all your research today!!
> 
> On a related topic, DD's and my ears came today, and they're awesome!! (of course, now DS wants some....)
> 
> View attachment 89210



Mine came in today too!


----------



## yulilin3

Smschmiesing said:


> Thanks for all the super great investigative work and reports today!
> 
> Other than the build a droid and Lightsabers, any suggestions on things in Darths Mall for the 5 to 11 year old set?  Do they sell Legos or have any special ones for SWW?  Other ideas?


they have a lego station where you can build your own lego...for FREE 
last year we did x wings. You can do as many as you want, there's usually no line for it either
We made these and glued hair clips on them to wear


----------



## mmafan

SO where do we sit with the rebel hanger??????still nothing???just the same info for the last 2 days??? thanks


----------



## houseful of boys

I've been following along and looking forward to our first ever SWW! I don't usually post but worked on my first magicband tonight and am so happy with it, I had to share.


----------



## Monykalyn

The ears are so cute!!

Question: are the build a droids at Darths Mall basically the same as at DTD and at the shop by ST? I didn't pay that close attention when my son did it last year (after the 3rd one it blurred together-think we have ?4?5? of these things around here between 2 kids(-they had great fun spending their souvenir money). It looks like maybe the hats are different? I know my son was wishing Goofy hat was available (to match his Goofy ear hat).

I need to stop feeding this addiction: took both DD shopping for dresses (one for band playing at HS graduation and one for Junior Honor Society ceremony) and I found stuff that would make good Disney bounding for Yoda...(it is on my bed, with tags still on...)

Great pictures yulilin of your daughters cosplay uniform (this year and years past-wow!). Watching the Celebration stream all day today when home my oldest says she would like to get into that. She is more like what your daughter sounds like-smart, kinda shy/reserved (unless with her friends)-she really surprised me when she said that as people will notice her more! If we get a chance to meet you and your daughter at a Saturday meet up I hope you don't mind if she asks some questions


----------



## lovingeire

Thanks @yulilin3 for all the pictures, information and your time to check it out and share with us!  Very much appreciated!



Cluelyss said:


> Thanks yulilin for all your research today!!
> 
> On a related topic, DD's and my ears came today, and they're awesome!! (of course, now DS wants some....)
> 
> View attachment 89210



Love these!  I asked her about a fascinator, but I'm not sure she'll have time since she's getting married and going on her honeymoon.  I probably should quit while I'm ahead though! 

Love the Vader MagicBand @houseful of boys My middle son would love that!


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> SO where do we sit with the rebel hanger??????still nothing???just the same info for the last 2 days??? thanks


it'll take place in the rooms to the right of backlot express. It'll be table service, menu still unkown. It will take reservations


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> The ears are so cute!!
> 
> Question: are the build a droids at Darths Mall basically the same as at DTD and at the shop by ST? I didn't pay that close attention when my son did it last year (after the 3rd one it blurred together-think we have ?4?5? of these things around here between 2 kids(-they had great fun spending their souvenir money). It looks like maybe the hats are different? I know my son was wishing Goofy hat was available (to match his Goofy ear hat).
> 
> I need to stop feeding this addiction: took both DD shopping for dresses (one for band playing at HS graduation and one for Junior Honor Society ceremony) and I found stuff that would make good Disney bounding for Yoda...(it is on my bed, with tags still on...)
> 
> Great pictures yulilin of your daughters cosplay uniform (this year and years past-wow!). Watching the Celebration stream all day today when home my oldest says she would like to get into that. She is more like what your daughter sounds like-smart, kinda shy/reserved (unless with her friends)-she really surprised me when she said that as people will notice her more! If we get a chance to meet you and your daughter at a Saturday meet up I hope you don't mind if she asks some questions


Build a droid is the same experience, they bring new hats sometimes but that's in general nos specific to SWW
thanks for the kind words. No problem asking questions, my DD is actually more comfortable with adults than with kids around her age but she will open up.


----------



## yulilin3

SWW merchandise announced at. celebration
http://vinylmationworld.com/VMworld...f-the-upcoming-star-wars-weekends-merchandise


----------



## Cluelyss

I have a 4:25 H&V on 5/29 for 4 that I am going to cancel (found a later time). Will hold for a few days, if anyone is interested in coordinating please let me know!


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> I have a 4:25 H&V on 5/29 for 4 that I am going to cancel (found a later time). Will hold for a few days, if anyone is interested in coordinating please let me know!



I have a party of 3, and we are interested.


----------



## lovingeire

Darth Duffy is so cute! Is that going to be a costume or a separate Duffy?


----------



## mexxican

Jedi Mickey plush talks and the lightsaber lights up! SOLD


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> SWW merchandise announced at. celebration
> http://vinylmationworld.com/VMworld...f-the-upcoming-star-wars-weekends-merchandise


YOda stitch. Almost as cool as emperor stitch.


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

mexxican said:


> I can see them offering it as a walk up only because other opportunities (character dining, FTF, VIP),DTech)could be already sold out for certain weekends, but waiting in line is not a great consolation


 


jimim said:


> I keep saying logistical nightmare.  They got to make it like the villain party. Set reset. Repeat. If they do walk up forget it. It will fill and stay filled all night.


 

I know a lot of people who would have no problem getting an ADR at the earliest time and then hanging out all night looking for different characters! Not mentioning any names...me... .

I figure it would be a good way to get a lot of character photos for my son!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

slaveone said:


> YOda stitch. Almost as cool as emperor stitch.





lovingeire said:


> Darth Duffy is so cute! Is that going to be a costume or a separate Duffy?





mexxican said:


> Jedi Mickey plush talks and the lightsaber lights up! SOLD



Pretty sure we'll need all three of those!  I'm guessing Darth Duffy will be like the Yoda Duffy we bought last year... a seperate complete Duffy Bear.


----------



## Tltorrez

lovingeire said:


> Darth Duffy is so cute! Is that going to be a costume or a separate Duffy?



Most likely a separate Duffy, which we don't normally buy. But I think I'll have to make an exception. My son and I were just talking about how Darth Duffy or Stormtrooper Duffy would be awesome.


----------



## Tltorrez

mexxican said:


> Jedi Mickey plush talks and the lightsaber lights up! SOLD



We have an older Jedi Mickey but I've never seen the other 3 characters. Are they totally new?


----------



## Tltorrez

Ok, this may be a dumb question but all the pins I've seen are totally Star Wars movie stuff. I haven't seen anything specificall commemorations SWW 2015 or SW- Disney. Am I missing something? Do they usually have like a logo pin or something?


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Tltorrez said:


> Ok, this may be a dumb question but all the pins I've seen are totally Star Wars movie stuff. I haven't seen anything specificall commemorations SWW 2015 or SW- Disney. Am I missing something? Do they usually have like a logo pin or something?


 
They usually always have an official Star Wars weekend pin.  I know we bought one last year. It was the same design as the SWW t-shirt.


----------



## yulilin3

Yes, they have a logo pin. The pins shown in the article are the limited edition ones. Last year they sold the Duffy sw costume separate so if you already have a Duffy you could just get the outfit


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> Yes, they have a logo pin. The pins shown in the article are the limited edition ones. Last year they sold the Duffy sw costume separate so if you already have a Duffy you could just get the outfit



Was that the Jedi one? I thought the Yoda costume was just the separate (smaller) Duffy. Typically a given costume is one or the other with most of the themed event costumes being a separate, smaller sized bear. They usually only release new costumes for the larger bear once a year.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Was that the Jedi one? I thought the Yoda costume was just the separate (smaller) Duffy. Typically a given costume is one or the other with most of the themed event costumes being a separate, smaller sized bear. They usually only release new costumes for the larger bear once a year.


I'm not sure. I haven't really payed attention to Duffy stuff. I think last year there was a jedi one


----------



## yulilin3

Just called again. Rebel Hangar is still not available to book but it will be bookable


----------



## lovingeire

Tltorrez said:


> Most likely a separate Duffy, which we don't normally buy. But I think I'll have to make an exception. My son and I were just talking about how Darth Duffy or Stormtrooper Duffy would be awesome.



Thanks!  My middle has a Duffy bear and is obsessed with Darth Vader.  I would love a costume for it.  But we'll see.  I know he wants to build a lightsaber and a droid.  (As we've watched videos of those.)  We don't normally buy them souvenirs beyond what their savings will buy, but I know the oldest has little savings so the droids might be our treat.  I think the 4 year old will have a lot more souvenirs!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

thanks for the link to the merchandise!!! Super excited!! 
Are these things only going to be in Darth's mall or in other stores/places throughout the park?  Interested in a handful of things (plush, REBELS figurines, bow caster) but Especially the two magic bands.


----------



## Smschmiesing

yulilin3 said:


> they have a lego station where you can build your own lego...for FREE
> last year we did x wings. You can do as many as you want, there's usually no line for it either
> We made these and glued hair clips on them to wear


I love those!  We will definitely look for that. . .Still processing the word free, though!!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I'm sorry, but I kinda hate the thought of having to pre-schedule a drink in a lounge.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> thanks for the link to the merchandise!!! Super excited!!
> Are these things only going to be in Darth's mall or in other stores/places throughout the park?  Interested in a handful of things (plush, REBELS figurines, bow caster) but Especially the two magic bands.


If you want anything SWW go to Darth's Mall. Other gift shops will have some items but for a complete assortment the mall is the place to go


----------



## R2D2

So, I noticed the Han Solo popcorn bucket under "Galactic Gathering Exclusives."  Surely that is a mistake...right?


----------



## Music City Mama

Love the SW ears that you all got -- wish I could wear those without them giving me a headache. Are the headbands tight?

Okay, I've decided we need to find "Rob". From @jennab113's 3/28/15 post:



jennab113 said:


> Just got off the phone with the Rob from the VIP tour line who was super chatty.  I love him.   To answer my original question, the tour will include 2 shows and a FP will be provided for a 3rd show.  If there is a 4th show, we'll have to use our own FP for it.
> 
> And info that should make everyone else happy - They should be making an announcement in "about a week" that will include celebrities for each weekend, the shows for each weekend, the Feel the Force package, officially announcing the VIP tour, and a "major announcement."  He said that's how it is listed on their info: in quotes "A MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT".  It will all be on the Parks Blog when it's announced.
> 
> And just randomly if anyone else has food allergies/restrictions - almost all the TS restaurants are coming out with new menus this summer that will be tailored to different allergies, such as a gluten free menu, a nut free menu, etc, so the chef doesn't have to come out each time.  I'm sure the chef still can if you need something super special, but it should make ordering easier for the most common allergies.



As we know, the above came to fruition including the food allergy menus that were announced on the DPB this past week. So, Rob clearly knows what he's talking about. Maybe he's got the scoop on the Rebel Hangar...


----------



## Cluelyss

Music City Mama said:


> Love the SW ears that you all got -- wish I could wear those without them giving me a headache. Are the headbands tight?
> 
> ...


The headbands are not tight at all....and tight headbands give me a headache too. Now, I only wore it around the house for a few minutes last night, may feel different after several hours of wear, but usually I can tell right away.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> I have a party of 3, and we are interested.


Sent you a PM


----------



## Lizzim

I'm super excited for our first SWW  We are coming in June (it's our 11th WDW trip) and will be there for the last weekend. I have a reservation for the breakfast at Sci Fi on one of the week days and booked the $69 package for June 12th. I'm not sure what time we will get to the park (we tend not to be mega early risers) but we should be there for the 10am check in for the package. Which show would you recommend for a first timer?

So, with the package we will have the parade and the fireworks sorted. How difficult is it to meet the characters? I am particularly interested in Jedi Mickey etc - I would book the character dinner but we aren't big fans of dinner buffets. Can I realistically get them in one day? I'm not planning any celeb autographs...

Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

R2D2 said:


> So, I noticed the Han Solo popcorn bucket under "Galactic Gathering Exclusives."  Surely that is a mistake...right?


That just means it will be part of their package (gg people are getting it included in the price) The rumor is that this popcorn bucket will be released May 4


----------



## yulilin3

Lizzim said:


> I'm super excited for our first SWW  We are coming in June (it's our 11th WDW trip) and will be there for the last weekend. I have a reservation for the breakfast at Sci Fi on one of the week days and booked the $69 package for June 12th. I'm not sure what time we will get to the park (we tend not to be mega early risers) but we should be there for the 10am check in for the package. Which show would you recommend for a first timer?
> 
> So, with the package we will have the parade and the fireworks sorted. How difficult is it to meet the characters? I am particularly interested in Jedi Mickey etc - I would book the character dinner but we aren't big fans of dinner buffets. Can I realistically get them in one day? I'm not planning any celeb autographs...
> 
> Thanks


Other than the Disney sw characters any other?
The fab four can be done about an hour and a half because they rotate so while you're in line for 2 off them they might switch the other two.
The problem with character hunting after the parade is weather and lines. The fab for are very popular and their line is in full sun,and if out rains they'll leave
For the show what type of sw fan are you? Do you love the movies, the cartoon or everything


----------



## Lizzim

yulilin3 said:


> Other than the Disney sw characters any other?
> The fab four can be done about an hour and a half because they rotate so while you're in line for 2 off them they might switch the other two.
> The problem with character hunting after the parade is weather and lines. The fab for are very popular and their line is in full sun,and if out rains they'll leave
> For the show what type of sw fan are you? Do you love the movies, the cartoon or everything



I'd like to meet Mickey, Minnie, Chipmunks, Donald and Goofy - does Daisy have a Star Wars character?

I could come back on Sunday 14th if I don't manage them all - we have 14 day tickets (as we are from the UK) and got a great deal so won't worry about 'wasting' a ticket.

If we do manage an early start I guess I could try and get a couple first thing. I'm not too worried about any other characters - we will see Darth Vader at breakfast as well as the Storm Troopers so any extras will be a bonus.

I'm more of a casual SW fan - I've seen all the movies - not the cartoons though. I do wish there was a Yoda meet though!


----------



## yulilin3

Lizzim said:


> I'd like to meet Mickey, Minnie, Chipmunks, Donald and Goofy - does Daisy have a Star Wars character?
> 
> I could come back on Sunday 14th if I don't manage them all - we have 14 day tickets (as we are from the UK) and got a great deal so won't worry about 'wasting' a ticket.
> 
> If we do manage an early start I guess I could try and get a couple first thing. I'm not too worried about any other characters - we will see Darth Vader at breakfast as well as the Storm Troopers so any extras will be a bonus.
> 
> I'm more of a casual SW fan - I've seen all the movies - not the cartoons though. I do wish there was a Yoda meet though!


If you are just interested in them then it can be done in a day, the earlier
 your start meeting characters the better. The heat is brutal
I would recommend stars of the saga it's a great show and you'll be familiar with the actors


----------



## Lizzim

yulilin3 said:


> If you are just interested in them then it can be done in a day, the earlier
> your start meeting characters the better. The heat is brutal
> I would recommend stars of the saga it's a great show and you'll be familiar with the actors



That's great - thanks 

Now I just have to wait for our FP+ window to open (we are off site this trip) so that I can continue planning


----------



## pookadoo77

Monykalyn said:


> The yoda one is a bit blurrier than I thought but still ok.  Just pay attention to file size (website gives rec size of to download for best results) I also stretched and resized a couple times to get a good fit.  The images were all blurrier on the screen than what they came out as . I chose to do full band ones as I couldn't find images I liked that looked good on just partial bands. Hope this helps!





heart said:


> Thanks to yulilin and others for all the helpful information.
> 
> 
> love the pics, esp the boba fett one!! ty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yulilin3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have a lego station where you can build your own lego...for FREE
> last year we did x wings. You can do as many as you want, there's usually no line for it either
> We made these and glued hair clips on them to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!! My 10 yr old is OBSESSED with legos, he will LOVE this if they still have it, do you know where in the mall it may be? is it easily seeable, or do you have to know what you are looking for? TY again to Yulilin for all the great pics! Wondering though about the premium pkg and gold line talk, is that parade viewing? TY!
Click to expand...


----------



## yulilin3

Yes, parade viewing. I believe the dessert party Will take a huge chunk of the entire area...not sure how that will be set up yet but I may have something the week before weekend I
The lego building area is visible. Not sure exactly where since we don't have an inside look at Darth's Mall and won't have one until galactic gatherings


----------



## BobaFettFan

I just noticed Planet Hollywood is under construction in "Disney Springs".  Is it 100% closed or is it still partially open?


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> I just noticed Planet Hollywood is under construction in "Disney Springs".  Is it 100% closed or is it still partially open?


I believe It's an expansion . Walked by last Sunday and it was open


----------



## yulilin3

From a reliable source:
Jawas will be trading with guests in line while people wait to go into the sw shows at theater of the stars.


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> From a reliable source:
> Jawas will be trading with guests in line while people wait to go into the sw shows at theater of the stars.



That's a really cute idea, to help pass the time for people stuck in line. I wonder if they'll pose for photos, or if they'll want to keep moving. Either way, I'm gonna have to make sure I have some trinkets to trade.


----------



## Cluelyss

lovethattink said:


> We got there around 4. By 5:30 the line was closed and very full. They allowed people to wait standby.  Those inside the queue at closing got to see them.  Those outside in standby were told they might get to see them.



Is 5:30 when they generally cut the line? When do they officially stop meeting, 7? We also wanted to work this M&G into our schedule, but since we will be lining up for the parade at 10, not sure when else would be the best time to try (to minimize waits)?

Edited to add this was in reference to Baymax & Hiro


----------



## Tltorrez

jtowntoflorida said:


> I'm sorry, but I kinda hate the thought of having to pre-schedule a drink in a lounge.



We're really treating it like dinner since they will serve some food. And I'd much rather have a reservation than stand in long QS lines and fight for a table.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Been playing with decorating magic bands.  Gotta kill a lot of time until weekend V.
> View attachment 87428


If anyone is interested, I did some extensive testing on black contact paper and permanent vinyl on magic bands. I left them fully submerged in water for 24 hours.  Neither one has any signs of lifting!!  So I'm going to go with the MUCH cheaper black contact paper.  Now to decide on final designs and waiting for the new magic bands....


----------



## lovingeire

It's storming here in NW FL today, like all day storms, so we are having a Star Wars movie marathon and middle DS and I are making the Star Wars jello jigglers.  I've also starting getting our second set of SW shirts set up to make.  I need to order some more vinyl, but I think I have enough to get the two younger ones done.  Just have to wash the shirts so they're ready to be vinyled!


----------



## Arich01

lovingeire said:


> It's storming here in NW FL today, like all day storms, so we are having a Star Wars movie marathon and middle DS and I are making the Star Wars jello jigglers.  I've also starting getting our second set of SW shirts set up to make.  I need to order some more vinyl, but I think I have enough to get the two younger ones done.  Just have to wash the shirts so they're ready to be vinyled!



I'm in NW FL too!   We did SW movies last weekend, the same jello jigglers, and SW kraft mac n cheese! My ds and his friend LOVED it!


----------



## Koh1977

@houseful of boys - what did you use to decorate your Vader band?  that is awesome looking!  

Considering the Premium pkg now for the 31st...

Would love to get an ADR at the new Rebel Hangar for dinner on the 30th then.  Does anyone know if it will take the Dining Plan?


----------



## slaveone

Koh1977 said:


> @houseful of boys - what did you use to decorate your Vader band?  that is awesome looking!
> 
> Considering the Premium pkg now for the 31st...
> 
> Would love to get an ADR at the new Rebel Hangar for dinner on the 30th then.  Does anyone know if it will take the Dining Plan?


i very much doubt that it will take ddp simply because it is a lounge. No lounge takes ddp.


----------



## Koh1977

slaveone said:


> i very much doubt that it will take ddp simply because it is a lounge. No lounge takes ddp.



good point...but most don't take ADRs either...


----------



## slaveone

Koh1977 said:


> good point...but most don't take ADRs either...


I honestly think the only reason the rebel hangar is happening is due to how fast star wars dining sold out this year. They've talked about such an experience off and on for years but this is really the first time it ever has even hit dining computers.


----------



## lovingeire

Arich01 said:


> I'm in NW FL too!



Small world!  The weather here has been crazy lately.  I am over the rain!  I think my oldest is most excited about the movie marathon, but he enjoys playing with the middle and introducing him to SW.  He does get annoyed sometimes when he has to answer questions though.  He forgets the middle doesn't have the movies memorized yet!


----------



## slaveone

lovingeire said:


> Small world!  The weather here has been crazy lately.  I am over the rain!  I think my oldest is most excited about the movie marathon, but he enjoys playing with the middle and introducing him to SW.  He does get annoyed sometimes when he has to answer questions though.  He forgets the middle doesn't have the movies memorized yet!


Tell him to give him time. All good padawans eventually learn their lessons.


----------



## Arich01

lovingeire said:


> Small world!  The weather here has been crazy lately.  I am over the rain!  I think my oldest is most excited about the movie marathon, but he enjoys playing with the middle and introducing him to SW.  He does get annoyed sometimes when he has to answer questions though.  He forgets the middle doesn't have the movies memorized yet!



Yes I am over the weather too! So many nights I have dinner planned to cook on the grill and it gets foiled by the darn weather!  Sadly, my son has to answer MY questions, lol! I've always been a fan of SW, but I don't have the movies memorized either  Honestly, it's really fun to watch them all as a family though in anticipation of our SWW trip!!


----------



## wendypooh

In regard to Jawa trading trinkets............ idea's please!!!  I know someone suggested paper clips - anything else??  My son wants to trade with them at breakfast.  Also, we did FP the stars of the saga show.......... it says to be there at 2:50 for the 3:30 show........ should we arrive earlier or is 2:50 good??  Thanks!!!


----------



## MooksterL1

lovingeire said:


> Small world!  The weather here has been crazy lately.  I am over the rain!  I think my oldest is most excited about the movie marathon, but he enjoys playing with the middle and introducing him to SW.  He does get annoyed sometimes when he has to answer questions though.  He forgets the middle doesn't have the movies memorized yet!


Not in FL, but so over the weather in TN too. I think we are growing mold from all this rain. ️


----------



## slaveone

wendypooh said:


> In regard to Jawa trading trinkets............ idea's please!!!  I know someone suggested paper clips - anything else??  My son wants to trade with them at breakfast.  Also, we did FP the stars of the saga show.......... it says to be there at 2:50 for the 3:30 show........ should we arrive earlier or is 2:50 good??  Thanks!!!


Bottlecaps. Trinkets from dollar store. Pressed pennies. Last year a friend took a bunch of coke bottle caps from 2 liters spray painted them silver and then let his son make droids out of them since jawas sell droids.


----------



## Arich01

MooksterL1 said:


> Not in FL, but so over the weather in TN too. I think we are growing mold from all this rain. ️



I think you're getting all the rain we've been getting too. I guess I can't complain too much, it is keeping the temperature from getting really hot


----------



## southernfriedmom

This all sounds so similar to our house (GA/TN line). We have had a lot of SW movie time & light saber duels in the house with the days of rain we've been dealing with. It made me smile when I heard my DS (10) tell his two 5 year old sisters- "You have a lot to learn my young padawans". He finally agreed to play house with them as long as they could be a Jedi family.


----------



## Music City Mama

lovingeire said:


> It's storming here in NW FL today





Arich01 said:


> I'm in NW FL too!



My other vacation spot! 



MooksterL1 said:


> Not in FL, but so over the weather in TN too. I think we are growing mold from all this rain. ️



Depressing, isn't it?

Yulilin, while I'm thinking about it... Whatever happened to the Studios Central website? I remember it used to be a pretty good resource for SWW info.


----------



## BobaFettFan

I have some old burger King droid toys. One is a vulture droid and the other is a naboo thing that shoots water.

I want to trade them something that they can pass along to some kid and make their day magical.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Music City Mama said:


> My other vacation spot!
> 
> 
> 
> Depressing, isn't it?
> 
> Yulilin, while I'm thinking about it... Whatever happened to the Studios Central website? I remember it used to be a pretty good resource for SWW info.



Yes it was!  I had forgotten about that.


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> My other vacation spot!
> 
> 
> 
> Depressing, isn't it?
> 
> Yulilin, while I'm thinking about it... Whatever happened to the Studios Central website? I remember it used to be a pretty good resource for SWW info.





Music City Mama said:


> My other vacation spot!
> 
> 
> 
> Depressing, isn't it?
> 
> Yulilin, while I'm thinking about it... Whatever happened to the Studios Central website? I remember it used to be a pretty good resource for SWW info.



Matt moved up north a couple years ago and now he only post once in a  while.Maybe I should take over?


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> I have a 4:25 H&V on 5/29 for 4 that I am going to cancel (found a later time). Will hold for a few days, if anyone is interested in coordinating please let me know!





mesaboy2 said:


> I have a party of 3, and we are interested.



Just a quick public shout-out to poster @Cluelyss who was gracious enough above to offer their reservation to another DISer family.  Transfer worked flawlessly.

Thanks so much!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

BobaFettFan said:


> I have some old burger King droid toys. One is a vulture droid and the other is a naboo thing that shoots water.
> 
> I want to trade them something that they can pass along to some kid and make their day magical.



We also take stuff that we think other kids will be interested in.  I don't know what the Jawas start the day out with, but they do trade things they're given by kids as the day goes along.  So just think of stuff other kids would like.  We do fake rings (like what you get at the dentist), bouncy balls that have glitter in them, fake pirate coins, stuff like that that's shiny or sparkly but appealing to kids.


----------



## BobaFettFan

I like the quarter machine toy rings for trade idea!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Slightly OT, but we have had some SW Celebration talk here so I thought I'd post anyway... Any idea when they announce dates for next year? DD8 and DS10 have been LOVING the live feed and are asking about going. This year it coincides with their spring break, and we might consider it if it does next year as well...


----------



## jimim

Mommy2Jameson said:


> I know a lot of people who would have no problem getting an ADR at the earliest time and then hanging out all night looking for different characters! Not mentioning any names...me... .
> 
> I figure it would be a good way to get a lot of character photos for my son!


And that's why it would be a logistical nightmare


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Slightly OT, but we have had some SW Celebration talk here so I thought I'd post anyway... Any idea when they announce dates for next year? DD8 and DS10 have been LOVING the live feed and are asking about going. This year it coincides with their spring break, and we might consider it if it does next year as well...


They don't happen every year here in the US. They've been every two or three years


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> They don't happen every year here in the US. They've been every two or three years


Oh, bummer! So there's one each year but location varies?? I might be willing to take a European vacation...


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Ok so this is the response I got from calling about the rebal hanger, he said it is being called "the backlot cantina" and until it is bookable it will be a walk up QS, and he said that it should be available from May 4th thru June everyday of the week. Forgot to ask about whether or not it will be on the Disney dining plan.
also, they updated the hrs for the backlot express  from 11 to 5pm-ish now stating 11 to 8pm for the month of may. hopefully a sign :}


----------



## drlaurafsu

For trading we do mardi gras beads, we have some frozen trading cards from meeting them before the movie came out, last year I grabbed a few rebels buttons at darths mall. Maybe a couple of glow sticks. Stuff other kids would enjoy.


----------



## stardam

We did Mardi Gras beads as well. We had them on the table at sci-fi & the stormtroopers came over & started putting them on their heads & playing with them as well.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> They don't happen every year here in the US. They've been every two or three years


I would hope that with new films coming out they'd have them every year for the next few years...


----------



## drlaurafsu

Love daisy! Wish they would bring that to a m&g!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Last year the jawas traded with my youngest son. They gave him a salt shaker. The little guy was so excited about his "prize" that he put what I thought was a white salt shaker in my backpack. Found out later that day that it was a CLEAR salt shaker which had been full.  A little surprise for me when I went to get something out of the bottom of the bag.


----------



## CinderElsa

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Last year the jawas traded with my youngest son. They gave him a salt shaker. The little guy was so excited about his "prize" that he put what I thought was a white salt shaker in my backpack. Found out later that day that it was a CLEAR salt shaker which had been full.  A little surprise for me when I went to get something out of the bottom of the bag.


"HAD been full" just says it all...


----------



## houseful of boys

Koh1977 said:


> @houseful of boys - what did you use to decorate your Vader band?  that is awesome looking!
> ?



Thanks! I just used nail polish for the stripe (I masked it off so it would be a nice clean edge) and temporary tattooes I ordered off Amazon.


----------



## Monykalyn

Just tuned into Closing ceremonies at Celebration and find I missed Sam Witwer!! He was my must meet and pic with at a Comicon (argh thought I rotated it)
My son stayed up last night for "Luke Skywalker" and was sorely disappointed to see and "old" Mark Hamill-quite funny as we tried to explain just how long ago the first Star Wars was released (I was 7!)


----------



## yulilin3

It's going to be a big shock for all the younglings when they watch the movie. I think the biggest one still be Carrie Fisher because she had changed so much.
I've been checking in every once in a while on the thread but have been binge watching Daredevil...we did have a lovely lunch with @Itinkso .so great to finally meet her and her daughter


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> It's going to be a big shock for all the younglings when they watch the movie. I think the biggest one still be Carrie Fisher because she had changed so much.
> I've been checking in every once in a while on the thread but have been binge watching Daredevil...we did have a lovely lunch with @Itinkso .so great to finally meet her and her daughter


Mark Hamill was just on the Flash show and my kids were shocked.


----------



## Monykalyn

yulilin3 said:


> It's going to be a big shock for all the younglings when they watch the movie. I think the biggest one still be Carrie Fisher because she had changed so much.
> I've been checking in every once in a while on the thread but have been binge watching Daredevil...we did have a lovely lunch with @Itinkso .so great to finally meet her and her daughter


OMG  I think I am tapping your brain-we started watching Daredevil too!! 
@MooksterL1 :  Mark Hamill on Flash-my 17 year old is like-"that's where I saw him "-she hadn't put together Skywalker and his Flash character as same actor 
Can you tell we are sci fi geeks in this house??
And Yay to a lunch M&G  with Itinkso


----------



## MooksterL1

Monykalyn said:


> OMG  I think I am tapping your brain-we started watching Daredevil too!!
> @MooksterL1 :  Mark Hamill on Flash-my 17 year old is like-"that's where I saw him "-she hadn't put together Skywalker and his Flash character as same actor
> Can you tell we are sci fi geeks in this house??
> And Yay to a lunch M&G  with Itinkso


I didn't put it together myself at first. I kept thinking he looked really familiar. Lol. Hard to believe Harrison Ford is older...


----------



## Monykalyn

HCinKC said:


> We showed ODS the new trailer this morning.
> 
> DH: If Episode 7 came out on Christmas morning, would you want to open presents or go to the movie?
> ODS: (without hesitation) GO TO THE MOVIE!
> 
> Ah...it's good to know when you're raising them right. ETA: He is 6 and still made the right choice!



After seeing this trailer ?10 times now? and the trailer for upcoming season for Rebels I asked my 9 year old son same thing-he also immediately said MOVIE! Yep pure sci-fi geeks in this house!! On the positive side-it has also inspired a love of reading (which I am convinced makes school easier!)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Oh, cool... an answer to my earlier question from Twitter... 

You heard it here first! Star Wars Celebration 2016 will be in London, July 15-17, 2016 — tickets on sale tomorrow!
http://t.co/aslglJL0UF


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> It's going to be a big shock for all the *younglings* when they watch the movie. I think the biggest one still be Carrie Fisher because she had changed so much.
> I've been checking in every once in a while on the thread but have been binge watching Daredevil...we did have a lovely lunch with @Itinkso .so great to finally meet her and her daughter


I shudder every time I hear the phrase 'younglings' got so creeped out by that part in movie.  this from the woman who enjoys HHN and horror films in general lol.


----------



## Monykalyn

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Oh, cool... an answer to my earlier question from Twitter...
> 
> You heard it here first! Star Wars Celebration 2016 will be in London, July 15-17, 2016 — tickets on sale tomorrow!
> http://t.co/aslglJL0UF


yeah-just told DH it sounds like time to plan an adults trip to London-and we have family living there currently...hmmm...he didn't say no...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Monykalyn said:


> yeah-just told DH it sounds like time to plan an adults trip to London-and we have family living there currently...hmmm...he didn't say no...


That's a good start!! 

Yeah... DH's work has an office in London and he's been saying we should plan a family trip there ever since he came back from a recent business trip. Hmmm... I have an idea as to when we could go...


----------



## jane2073

Monykalyn said:


> Just tuned into Closing ceremonies at Celebration and find I missed Sam Witwer!! He was my must meet and pic with at a Comicon (argh thought I rotated it)
> My son stayed up last night for "Luke Skywalker" and was sorely disappointed to see and "old" Mark Hamill-quite funny as we tried to explain just how long ago the first Star Wars was released (I was 7!)



He was at SWW two years ago.


----------



## jimim

MooksterL1 said:


> Mark Hamill was just on the Flash show and my kids were shocked.



he looked pretty rough on the flash.  much older looking than how he looked this past week at the star wars weekend


----------



## wareagle57

Does anyone know if they pipe in the music from the Symphony in the Sky Fireworks to the path between DHS and Epcot across the lake from the Ferry station?


----------



## pmaurer74

Are most of the character greeting lines in the sun?


----------



## keishashadow

sooothe mouse requires I book my accommodations 11 months ahead of time in order to get a room @ the DVC inn during SWW

&

I would like to coordinate my upcoming AP start date to be able to cover *2016 *SWW if possible.  I never renew them automatically, just wait & buy another when needed, usually 5 months down the road.

Seemed to recall that in past years, SWW typically started the 2nd weekend of May, but after pulling the last few years' dates, not so sure.

I was hoping 2016's dates would commence on Friday, May 13th which would work out fine with my trip this year.  Unfortunately, after pulling up the start dates for last few years, believe I may be out of luck to stretch my AP. 

any educated guesses on whether SWW will likely start on May 13th or 20th in 2016? 

Historical SWW - Weekend I start dates

May 16, 2014

May 17, 2013

May 18, 2012

May 20, 2011

May 21, 2010

May 22, 2009


----------



## db99

pmaurer74 said:


> Are most of the character greeting lines in the sun?



I know this is a non-answer, but some are and some aren't.  Also depends on time of day.


----------



## Tltorrez

xxpunkstar6xx said:


> Ok so this is the response I got from calling about the rebal hanger, he said it is being called "the backlot cantina" and until it is bookable it will be a walk up QS, and he said that it should be available from May 4th thru June everyday of the week. Forgot to ask about whether or not it will be on the Disney dining plan.
> also, they updated the hrs for the backlot express  from 11 to 5pm-ish now stating 11 to 8pm for the month of may. hopefully a sign :}



Lunch would be very good. Then I could go on my second day which is a lot less packed.


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> It's going to be a big shock for all the younglings when they watch the movie. I think the biggest one still be Carrie Fisher because she had changed so much.
> I've been checking in every once in a while on the thread but have been binge watching Daredevil...we did have a lovely lunch with @Itinkso .so great to finally meet her and her daughter



Spent my day binging Daredevil, too.  



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Oh, cool... an answer to my earlier question from Twitter...
> 
> You heard it here first! Star Wars Celebration 2016 will be in London, July 15-17, 2016 — tickets on sale tomorrow!
> http://t.co/aslglJL0UF



Anybody want to guess how quickly tickets will sell out?  Is it like a comic-con thing where it's a matter of minutes?  I was saving for a Disney cruise for next summer, but then they were released and none of them were super exciting to me.  So....this is something I could do for next summers vacation, lol.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> Are most of the character greeting lines in the sun?


In direct sun: Disney sw characters, Boba and jango Fett, Clone wars gang, Queen Amidala
Outside some shade thanks to trees: Chewie, Darth Maul
With a roof: Darth Vader and Jedi Council
Luke,Leia. and droids no clue where they will be this year


----------



## HCinKC

wendypooh said:


> In regard to Jawa trading trinkets............ idea's please!!!  I know someone suggested paper clips - anything else??  My son wants to trade with them at breakfast.  Also, we did FP the stars of the saga show.......... it says to be there at 2:50 for the 3:30 show........ should we arrive earlier or is 2:50 good??  Thanks!!!


This will be our first year doing it, but I just gathered things from around the house. Most aren't shiny (bu that is what Jawas like best), but all are things I think a kiddo would enjoy (which is really the goal IMO). I found lots of Disney related stickers, a small Mickey vinylmation, cars swim goggles lol, Disney magnet, etc. Maybe hitting the dollar store for some shiny things like glow rings, gem rings, glitter bouncy balls (great idea PP!) would be worth it, but I certainly wouldn't spend much money.



yulilin3 said:


> It's going to be a big shock for all the younglings when they watch the movie. I think the biggest one still be Carrie Fisher because she had changed so much.
> I've been checking in every once in a while on the thread but have been binge watching Daredevil...we did have a lovely lunch with @Itinkso .so great to finally meet her and her daughter


I'm gonna practice..."Where my nerds at! Woo woo!" *throws hands up raise-the-roof style*



MooksterL1 said:


> Mark Hamill was just on the Flash show and my kids were shocked.


Haha, I was confused at first, too. He was doing a great job with the crazy eyes!  We were about halfway through the episode before I turned to DH to confirm that it was Mark Hamill.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Oh, cool... an answer to my earlier question from Twitter...
> 
> You heard it here first! Star Wars Celebration 2016 will be in London, July 15-17, 2016 — tickets on sale tomorrow!
> http://t.co/aslglJL0UF


Well, well, DH travels overseas some for work. One of his possible spots is London. Looks like he needs to coordinate!



keishashadow said:


> any educated guesses on whether SWW will likely start on May 13th or 20th in 2016?


Everything I read always says "mid May", so I would say the 13th is more likely than the 20th, but with Disney there's no tellin'!


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> sooothe mouse requires I book my accommodations 11 months ahead of time in order to get a room @ the DVC inn during SWW
> 
> &
> 
> I would like to coordinate my upcoming AP start date to be able to cover *2016 *SWW if possible.  I never renew them automatically, just wait & buy another when needed, usually 5 months down the road.
> 
> Seemed to recall that in past years, SWW typically started the 2nd weekend of May, but after pulling the last few years' dates, not so sure.
> 
> I was hoping 2016's dates would commence on Friday, May 13th which would work out fine with my trip this year.  Unfortunately, after pulling up the start dates for last few years, believe I may be out of luck to stretch my AP.
> 
> any educated guesses on whether SWW will likely start on May 13th or 20th in 2016?
> 
> Historical SWW - Weekend I start dates
> 
> May 16, 2014
> 
> May 17, 2013
> 
> May 18, 2012
> 
> May 20, 2011
> 
> May 21, 2010
> 
> May 22, 2009


I would guess that it'll be May 20. They usually start a weekend before memorial day


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

msmama said:


> Spent my day binging Daredevil, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want to guess how quickly tickets will sell out?  Is it like a comic-con thing where it's a matter of minutes?  I was saving for a Disney cruise for next summer, but then they were released and none of them were super exciting to me.  So....this is something I could do for next summers vacation, lol.


Great question... How quickly do these sell out??

I kept seeing tweets the last couple of days (but not before that) saying they were out of tix for this Celebration. Seemed like they had some left when the wknd started, though... is that right, I wonder??


----------



## yulilin3

wareagle57 said:


> Does anyone know if they pipe in the music from the Symphony in the Sky Fireworks to the path between DHS and Epcot across the lake from the Ferry station?


I watched the frozen fireworks from outside and they didn't pump the music. Not sure about sw


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> In direct sun: Disney sw characters, Boba and jango Fett, Clone wars gang, Queen Amidala
> Outside some shade thanks to trees: Chewie, Darth Maul
> With a roof: Darth Vader and Jedi Council
> Luke,Leia. and droids no clue where they will be this year


thanks!


----------



## mexxican

jimim said:


> he looked pretty rough on the flash.  much older looking than how he looked this past week at the star wars weekend


My wife didn't recognize him in Kingsman: The Secret Service. PS, don't show it to your kids


----------



## coluk003

Wow what a weekend baby. Star Wars convention was fun, lots of fun. Figured I'd pop in before I made dinner. I see 34 pages non of which I read , sorry lol.  I don't think so but since Tuesday has anything big been announced?


----------



## lovingeire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Oh, cool... an answer to my earlier question from Twitter...
> 
> You heard it here first! Star Wars Celebration 2016 will be in London, July 15-17, 2016 — tickets on sale tomorrow!
> http://t.co/aslglJL0UF



Oh how I wish!  But I'd have to win the lottery probably since DH is retiring from the military next year!



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That's a good start!!
> 
> Yeah... DH's work has an office in London and he's been saying we should plan a family trip there ever since he came back from a recent business trip. Hmmm... I have an idea as to when we could go...



We did this when I was in high school.  My dad's company had an office in Cambridge and he traveled there quite a few times a year.  He flew us all over on miles to coordinate with a business trip.  He worked for about 5 days in Cambridge while we explored, then we visited Edinburgh and London.  It was an awesome trip and inspired a love of travel for me.  I'm so grateful to my parents for giving us that experience!  (Among many others…)


----------



## jacksmommy

There is a FTF package for 4 available on June 14th if anyone is looking.


----------



## barclay

jacksmommy said:


> There is a FTF package for 4 available on June 14th if anyone is looking.


I've been eying the package on June 14 for about a week, but I just can't see that it is worth the cost. I may end up regretting passing it up.


----------



## inkedupmomma

Wow, I haven't been on in a few days, and it jumped from 380's to 445! Hope I didn't miss anything too important!


----------



## inkedupmomma

what even in the hell is the rebel lounge?? You guys, can't fit anything else in, must for this in..maybe. maybe not. WHAT IS IT??


----------



## BobaFettFan

I need to calculate the number of booze drinks, cupcakes,  and ice creams I'll need to eat to break even....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Last year we traded Disney infinity discs to the jawas.  I got a puzzle piece in return.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Tltorrez said:


> Lunch would be very good. Then I could go on my second day which is a lot less packed.


I think the  rebel hanger/ backlot cantina will still be in the evening but I just noticed they pushed back the closing time for backlot express. It could be just to corespond with the park closing times too.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

wendypooh said:


> In regard to Jawa trading trinkets............ idea's please!!!  I know someone suggested paper clips - anything else??  My son wants to trade with them at breakfast.  Also, we did FP the stars of the saga show.......... it says to be there at 2:50 for the 3:30 show........ should we arrive earlier or is 2:50 good??  Thanks!!!


 we have a bag ready with some Star Wars kids meal toys, shiny bead necklaces, and big diamond/gem, and some buttons, and yes we are also keeping items kid friendly.


----------



## wareagle57

yulilin3 said:


> I watched the frozen fireworks from outside and they didn't pump the music. Not sure about sw



That's disappointing. I watched a video on youtube from that spot and it looked awesome. I guess they just synched the music.


----------



## Laura C

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> You heard it here first! Star Wars Celebration 2016 will be in London, July 15-17, 2016 — tickets on sale tomorrow!
> http://t.co/aslglJL0UF


Thanks for the heads up, DH is the big Star Wars fan yet I'm the one saying yeah the VIP package looks great! £350 each! Anyone have a clue what time they will go on sale?
Eta just found it it's 8pm gmt +1, 3pm edt, 12pm pdt, seems a really random time for all time zones!


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> Wow what a weekend baby. Star Wars convention was fun, lots of fun. Figured I'd pop in before I made dinner. I see 34 pages non of which I read , sorry lol.  I don't think so but since Tuesday has anything big been announced?





inkedupmomma said:


> what even in the hell is the rebel lounge?? You guys, can't fit anything else in, must for this in..maybe. maybe not. WHAT IS IT??


The information we have is on the first post. It's not open book yet but should be available to do so this week. No one really knows for sure what it is, it'll be a table service, not accepting. Ddp. I'm thinking more off a lounge than full restaurant menu...and sw beer  1 day cancellation policy


----------



## yulilin3

wareagle57 said:


> That's disappointing. I watched a video on youtube from that spot and it looked awesome. I guess they just synched the music.


It's the best view of them for sure. You could try and time it out with YouTube. And there's really no one around you, it makes for a neat experience


----------



## yulilin3

I'm hoping the next US Celebration will come back to Orlando...maybe 2017?


----------



## SalmonPink

For what it's worth, the Backlot Express page on the Disney site has been saying 'no hours/times available' for May 15th since the Rebel Lounge stuff leaked, but today it's saying '11-8'. I'm not saying that's the times for the Rebel Lounge, since we've been hearing 4-8 and it's entirely possible Rebel Lounge will listed separately from the regular Backlot Express, just interesting that it went from one status to the other.

However, in my infinite wisdom I didn't think to check if the other restaurants in HS were showing times that far in advance. I know other restaurants in other parks were, but HS may have been a different story, with it being the first day of SWW and all.


----------



## Nhebron

Don't know why I am stalking this thread so much for news on the possible, new, dining experience.  I have absolutely no room in my plans.....guess its just the fear of missing out on something cool


----------



## BobaFettFan

tik tok ADR hunters


----------



## yulilin3

Nhebron said:


> Don't know why I am stalking this thread so much for news on the possible, new, dining experience.  I have absolutely no room in my plans.....guess its just the fear of missing out on something cool


you could fit it in wherever you had "bathroom break"


----------



## yulilin3

Since the Jawas will be trading with guests in line for Theater of the Stars there is a very large possibility that they won't be on Streets of America (only so many Jawas to go around )


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I watched the frozen fireworks from outside and they didn't pump the music. Not sure about sw



I'm not sure they have the capacity to do so, since there aren't usually shows of this type in DHS.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> I'm not sure they have the capacity to do so, since there aren't usually shows of this type in DHS.


they could pump the music if they wanted to. They have speakers all around the outer area of DHS. When you're camping out for celebrities they turn on the music around 6am
They also used to have nightly fireworks called Sorcery in the Sky until 1998


----------



## BobaFettFan

on hold ^_^  let's see if today is the day..


----------



## disneygrandma

Just tried calling Dining, and was told that the wait was more than 30 mins.  If I knew they were booking for Rebel Hangar/Backlot Cantina I would wait.  However, don't have the time to wait that long this morning just to hear that nothing's new on it yet.  I have a lot to do before leaving the house.  Wish I would have tried right at 7 when they opened.  Did anyone get thru this morning?


----------



## RedM94

I've not kept up with the thread as much as I had in past years, so this may have been covered.   Anyone know why JAT will not be signing autographs this year?


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> I've not kept up with the thread as much as I had in past years, so this may have been covered.   Anyone know why JAT will not be signing autographs this year?


no one knows for sure. This year he's also hosting Behind the Force Rebels so I'm thinking that he would want to have some down time?


----------



## lovethattink

wareagle57 said:


> That's disappointing. I watched a video on youtube from that spot and it looked awesome. I guess they just synched the music.





yulilin3 said:


> I'm hoping the next US Celebration will come back to Orlando...maybe 2017?



London? That's great for those over the pond. But I'm ready for another Orlando one!!


----------



## lovethattink

I've posted this elsewhere, so it may be duplicate for some.  Youse Guys Moichendise is selling Marvell instead of Star Wars merchandise.  

Resort refillable mugs have gone back to one price and length of stay (14 day use) only. They are $16.XX.


----------



## BobaFettFan

"check back later"  :'(


----------



## yulilin3

I think the music played before it's tough to be a bug is hilarious but I don't understand why they would put it in the loop of waiting music on the phone lines


BobaFettFan said:


> "check back later"  :'(


thanks for checking...I feel they are waiting for the announcement on the DPB


----------



## lvstitch

We may get to see BB-8
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/20/b...th_20150420&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=5143&_r=1


----------



## Cluelyss

BobaFettFan said:


> "check back later"  :'(


Thanks for being the first to call today! So....did you get the feeling they meant to check back later today....or later this week?


----------



## CJK

lovethattink said:


> Resort refillable mugs have gone back to one price and length of stay (14 day use) only. They are $16.XX.



Wow, no more option to activate mugs for shorter than length of stay?


----------



## yulilin3

here's the full Disney Park merchandise panel (Ewok lovers rejoice) the presentation really starts at minute 12. SWW merchandise at minute 18


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> here's the full Disney Park merchandise panel (Ewok lovers rejoice) the presentation really starts at minute 12



So much to buy, so little money *sigh*....though I am super excited for the Ewok plush  At least I think that's what it was, had to watch with the sound of because DS4 is watching his Miles from Tomorrowland


----------



## CinderElsa

yulilin3 said:


> here's the full Disney Park merchandise panel (Ewok lovers rejoice) the presentation really starts at minute 12


I always say I'm not going to buy plush, it collects dust, I have no use for it, etc... but that Chief Chirpa...


----------



## CinderElsa

OZMom said:


> So much to buy, so little money *sigh*....though I am super excited for the Ewok plush  At least I think that's what it was, had to watch with the sound of because DS4 is watching his Miles from Tomorrowland


It is indeed an Ewok & it's probably coming home with me, too.


----------



## Cluelyss

Just got an alert that there is a 9:10 Galactic breakfast available for 4 on 5/31. Go!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Watching the merchandise panel. There will be the ability to build a double lightsaber with lights on both sides  Don't remember who was asking about it earlier


----------



## Arich01

yulilin3 said:


> Watching the merchandise panel. There will be the ability to build a double lightsaber with lights on both sides  Don't remember who was asking about it earlier



Just watched that video you posted Yulilin.... Oh my Disney... Take my money now!  New droid pieces, double lightsaber that works on both sides, Ewoks! May need to avoid Darth's Mall now or get a second mortgage, lol!


----------



## lovethattink

CJK said:


> Wow, no more option to activate mugs for shorter than length of stay?



Nope.


----------



## ConnieB

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Slightly OT, but we have had some SW Celebration talk here so I thought I'd post anyway... Any idea when they announce dates for next year? DD8 and DS10 have been LOVING the live feed and are asking about going. This year it coincides with their spring break, and we might consider it if it does next year as well...



Last night at the Closing Ceremony it was announced that the next Celebration will be July 15-17 in London.   The 2017 Celebration will return to Anaheim, but exact dates have not been announced yet.   It may be in April again, or it may be any other month of the year, lol.   I personally would like to see it in the fall....not so close to SWW.   We leave for home today and then leave for Florida in 3 weeks.   Not that there can be "too much" Star Wars for my girls.....but a bit of breathing room would be nice.....

I'm waiting for the girls to wake up and then we start driving home from Celebration....it has been great fun, but exhausting!


----------



## MooksterL1

And even though we have many, many lightsabers, I see 2 new doubles coming home with us.  Oh and those lightsaber bat and balls too!


----------



## wgeo

Cluelyss said:


> Just got an alert that there is a 9:10 Galactic breakfast available for 4 on 5/31. Go!!!



I'm new to SWW - when you're checking on availability - would it just show up under the restaurant's name?  Or is there a special place to book the SWW event meals?  thx


----------



## Arich01

How about the new build-a-droid pieces... so cute!


----------



## wareagle57

yulilin3 said:


> It's the best view of them for sure. You could try and time it out with YouTube. And there's really no one around you, it makes for a neat experience


I thought of that. I'd probably never get it synched up though.


----------



## yulilin3

Arich01 said:


> How about the new build-a-droid pieces... so cute!


I've been wanting to build my droid since it came iut but haven't really been inspired by any of the pieces...but the Oswald ears...and there are more to come that we didn't see. This might be the year


----------



## Cluelyss

wgeo said:


> I'm new to SWW - when you're checking on availability - would it just show up under the restaurant's name?  Or is there a special place to book the SWW event meals?  thx


Yes, just under the restaurant's name on the Disney Dining page (not the app!), but make sure you are looking for the SWW specific meals. A "regular" SciFi or H&V ADR is not the same. You can also link to these meals directly from the SWW special events tab on the website.


----------



## George P Burdell II

yulilin3 said:


> If you want to go inside Darth's Mall on the first Friday go in the evening.
> The first Friday collectors make a line for hours to go inside and get some Limited Edition merchandise, it's not worth it unless you must have something LE
> All the characters will be outside until around 8:30pm (if it doesn't rain)




Thank you for the response, and for this thread.  We are excited about SWW!


----------



## ConnieB

msmama said:


> Anybody want to guess how quickly tickets will sell out?  Is it like a comic-con thing where it's a matter of minutes?  I was saving for a Disney cruise for next summer, but then they were released and none of them were super exciting to me.  So....this is something I could do for next summers vacation, lol.




The VIP tickets for shows here in America sell out in a matter of minutes.....whereas the regular tickets were available this year until about a week before the show, at that time Saturday sold out so the 4 day tickets were also sold out.  For the 2012 they were sold out about a month before the Orlando show (I think it was Saturday again that sold out making the 4 days also sold out). 

It is quite different for the European shows.    The Celebration in Germany (in 2013) the VIP tickets were still available months after being announced....and the regular tickets were available to purchase at the door.    Not sure how London will be....hate to say it but since it's an English speaking country there may be more interest locally and perhaps more from USA going.  I remember the chatter after Germany was announced with a lot of people not wanting to go because they didn't speak German, lol.   Sad really. 

Unless you want the VIP, I would say though that you are safe waiting until next year to buy the regular tickets.  Best thing to do is to watch starwarscelebration.com as they began announcing that tickets were limited about a month before they sold out.  Once it says that I'd say you need to make that decision.   Once you decide you are going, I'd go ahead and buy the tickets....the prices don't go down the closer you get, and it's just fun to hang that ticket on the wall and look at it (ok, yes, we are weird, so?)


----------



## ConnieB

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Great question... How quickly do these sell out??
> 
> I kept seeing tweets the last couple of days (but not before that) saying they were out of tix for this Celebration. Seemed like they had some left when the wknd started, though... is that right, I wonder??



Saturday sold out...which made the 4 day passes also sold out.  But, yes, you could buy the Thursday, Friday and Sunday individual days at the door.


----------



## ConnieB

lvstitch said:


> We may get to see BB-8
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/20/business/media/start-up-solves-star-wars-droid-puzzle.html?emc=edit_th_20150420&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=5143&_r=1



He was on display at Celebration.....very cute little guy.  They also brought him on stage for the opening ceremony.   I think R2D2 may want to get a new agent....he's gonna need to up his game to stay in the running as everyone's favorite droid.    I personally will always love C3PO though BB8 could be in the running for second.    

I imagine that Christmas season will have one for sale.....


----------



## pmaurer74

I just asked them while getting another reservation and CM said no information at this time about the Backlot lounge and he does not know when it would be available. Thirty minute wait time.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ConnieB said:


> He was on display at Celebration.....very cute little guy.  They also brought him on stage for the opening ceremony.   I think R2D2 may want to get a new agent....he's gonna need to up his game to stay in the running as everyone's favorite droid.    I personally will always love C3PO though BB8 could be in the running for second.
> 
> I imagine that Christmas season will have one for sale.....



Don't forget chopper!

I'm with you though, 3po was always my number 1.  I think chopper is number 2, then maybe r2 and bb-8.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

The H&V dinner is listed on the Disney website for dining reservations under "Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine" (with a separate entry for the Fantasmic package) and the Sci Fi breakfast under "Star Wars Dine In Galactic Breakfast." Backlot Express isn't listed at all.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> Watching the merchandise panel. There will be the ability to build a double lightsaber with lights on both sides  Don't remember who was asking about it earlier


That was me! ODS is going to FLIP. Off to watch the video...


----------



## yulilin3

Like my son would say: ohhh the feels!!
https://www.facebook.com/starwarscelebration/videos/10152696274921787/?fref=nf


----------



## jtowntoflorida

lovethattink said:


> Resort refillable mugs have gone back to one price and length of stay (14 day use) only. They are $16.XX.


 
That sucks.  We only get the mugs for coffee since we're not soda drinkers.  Paying $16.XX for coffee for a week is justifiable.  Paying $16.XX for coffee for three days isn't.


----------



## HCinKC

Oh shoot...they have some great merch coming out. I'm gonna have to leave our clothes behind to fit it all in the suitcase going home.


----------



## slaveone

Still only $5  a day. So roughly same as two venti dark roast at Starbucks. Or 3 24 ouncers at WAWA.


----------



## jimim

where is that at for the frozen fireworks?



yulilin3 said:


> It's the best view of them for sure. You could try and time it out with YouTube. And there's really no one around you, it makes for a neat experience


----------



## aggietwins03

Is there a place in these 447 pages that recommends how to use our fast passes for SWW?  I have a fast pass for Star Tours and Visit to the Maul, Staring Ray Park.


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> where is that at for the frozen fireworks?


it works for any fireworks at DHS. Some people like walking all the way down to the walkway that takes you to the Boardwalk, right before you walk under the overpass.
I like to sit (there are 4 benches) right next to the flag poles. In front of the Mickey topiary (next to the boat docks) It's an amazing view. And not crowded at all


----------



## yulilin3

aggietwins03 said:


> Is there a place in these 447 pages that recommends how to use our fast passes for SWW?  I have a fast pass for Star Tours and Visit to the Maul, Staring Ray Park.


not really...what are you planning for your SWW day?


----------



## soniam

HCinKC said:


> Oh shoot...they have some great merch coming out. I'm gonna have to leave our clothes behind to fit it all in the suitcase going home.



No, you can just mail your dirty clothes home or bring an empty bag that folds up into one of suits cases


----------



## msmama

Forget about them ones I was saving for next summers vacation. Apparently I'm going to spend it all at SWW. 

I love the "ooooohhhhh" that went through the crowd when a toy spoke, in that video.


----------



## HCinKC

soniam said:


> No, you can just mail your dirty clothes home or bring an empty bag that folds up into one of suits cases


Haha! We are actually bringing quite a bit that won't be coming home (like baby food and diapers), so I will have some good bag space. Obviously, I _need_ to fill it again, and what better to buy than SW stuff! Thank you Southwest for free checked bags!


----------



## Tltorrez

soniam said:


> No, you can just mail your dirty clothes home or bring an empty bag that folds up into one of suits cases



You can ship boxes home from any resort. I may have done this before. ;-)


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> it works for any fireworks at DHS. Some people like walking all the way down to the walkway that takes you to the Boardwalk, right before you walk under the overpass.
> I like to sit (there are 4 benches) right next to the flag poles. In front of the Mickey topiary (next to the boat docks) It's an amazing view. And not crowded at all


Oh I know where u mean. Maybe we will just sit there instead of battling people in the park that night.


----------



## Candleshoe

wareagle57 said:


> That's disappointing. I watched a video on youtube from that spot and it looked awesome. I guess they just synched the music.


You know, we played our own Illuminations music from youtube while watching (most of it) from our porch at Wyndham Bonnet Creek on our last trip.  3-4 times that trip.  Drinking hot tea and cocoa and kicked back.  

If you have a great bluetooth speaker you might be able to get quite the experience from the flagpoles!


----------



## Candleshoe

I have been known to pack a foldable duffle in with my suitcase.  As well as packing some consumables which won't come back with us (liek a box or two of cereal) but will make room for souveniers!


----------



## Smschmiesing

Called Disney dining.  Still not able to book rebel lounge.


----------



## jennab113

HCinKC said:


> Oh shoot...they have some great merch coming out. I'm gonna have to leave our clothes behind to fit it all in the suitcase going home.


 There's a reason I am driving the first weekend! I can just load the car up for the trip home.  And then the other times I'm flying, so I won't be able to buy stuff since I refuse to check a bag (even on SW).  This is my money saving plan. 

I really want to go to Celebration in London, but I'll have to wait until the fall to make the decision.  Hopefully passes won't sell out and make the decision for me.


----------



## lovethattink

jtowntoflorida said:


> That sucks.  We only get the mugs for coffee since we're not soda drinkers.  Paying $16.XX for coffee for a week is justifiable.  Paying $16.XX for coffee for three days isn't.



My parents bought mugs. We did not. Trying to lose weight and drink water.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> here's the full Disney Park merchandise panel (Ewok lovers rejoice) the presentation really starts at minute 12. SWW merchandise at minute 18


 
Ok I am a little behind today. But I cannot stop giggling when I see/say "Darth Duffy"...and I'm 30 years old...

The ewoks are soooo cute. And like all Disney plush, they will be made of the softest material known to man, so I will want to buy them. They will blend in nicely with all of the other baby Pegasus and Chandu plush wasting away in a basket in my room. Oh well. It was fun for those 2 hours carrying them around.


----------



## CinderElsa

AThrillingChase said:


> Ok I am a little behind today. But I cannot stop giggling when I see/say "Darth Duffy"...and I'm 30 years old...
> 
> The ewoks are soooo cute. And like all Disney plush, they will be made of the softest material known to man, so I will want to buy them. They will blend in nicely with all of the other baby Pegasus and Chandu plush wasting away in a basket in my room. Oh well. It was fun for those 2 hours carrying them around.


In watching the video again, is WDW getting all the Ewoks, or just Teebo/Logray? That part was unclear to me.


----------



## AThrillingChase

CinderElsa said:


> In watching the video again, is WDW getting all the Ewoks, or just Teebo/Logray? That part was unclear to me.


 
Sorry I was watching with the sound off at work so I'm not sure! But I want Teebo so that would work for me


----------



## coluk003

slaveone said:


> Still only $5  a day. So roughly same as two venti dark roast at Starbucks. Or 3 24 ouncers at WAWA.



Don't bring your logic here lol


----------



## CinderElsa

AThrillingChase said:


> Sorry I was watching with the sound off at work so I'm not sure! But I want Teebo so that would work for me


I wanted Chirpa &/or Wicket but I'll be happy with Teebo &/or Logray if they don't appear.


----------



## Nhebron

I was watching the merchandise video (sound off and at work) and couldn't get past the pluto R2D2.  My son loves pluto.  So I googled "pluto R2D2" and prices came up for an action figure that didn't make sense to me ($25-$30).  I am assuming that I am seeing resale items.  Can you find these things in the park?  Should I just expect to pay that much for "special" star wars figures.


----------



## kalliyan1

For all the experienced SWW'ers,  the merchandise that was shown in the video, will most of the stuff be gone on the first day/weekend or do they continue to restock?  Specifically, some of the pins at the beginning of the video and the big vinylmation?


----------



## yulilin3

Nhebron said:


> I was watching the merchandise video (sound off and at work) and couldn't get past the pluto R2D2.  My son loves pluto.  So I googled "pluto R2D2" and prices came up for an action figure that didn't make sense to me ($25-$30).  I am assuming that I am seeing resale items.  Can you find these things in the park?  Should I just expect to pay that much for "special" star wars figures.


The last "toy" I bought was the holographic Emperor Stitch, maybe 3 years ago, that was $15. I really haven;t noticed prices lately


----------



## yulilin3

kalliyan1 said:


> For all the experienced SWW'ers,  the merchandise that was shown in the video, will most of the stuff be gone on the first day/weekend or do they continue to restock?  Specifically, some of the pins at the beginning of the video and the big vinylmation?


the beginning of the video shows all the LE stuff so those will most likely sell out, how fast I don't know.The Vinylmations were VERY popular last year, most of them selling out first day of each weekends release.
All of the pins were available until about weekend 3, that's when they started selling out


----------



## kalliyan1

Forgive my questions.....the LE is the stuff that's listed in the GG catalog correct?


----------



## yulilin3

kalliyan1 said:


> Forgive my questions.....the LE is the stuff that's listed in the GG catalog correct?


Most of the items in the catalog are le. It'll say the edition size like 1977. If it says open  edition then it's not limited.


----------



## Cluelyss

So....the dining website is down. Hoping that's a sign that they are loading something special ?!!!


----------



## kalliyan1

Got it. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## BobaFettFan

This is why I'm glad I like a side character.  There were 2 things in the video of Fett; an action figure pack which I won't be getting and a weirdly colored rifle.  I'll be getting neither, but I will be getting the mug.  There was a time back in the day where I had 90% of all things Boba and my wife said it'd be nice to have more things to collect.  I told her I'm not going to.  That if I went on a "mission" to collect all the boba fett stuff coming out, the Disney machine would far outstrip whatever budget I set aside.  If I see something quality, I'll pick it up but even now the machine is turning.  SWW collectibles are just the tip of the iceberg that 6 additional movies will produce.

I don't know why, but the "ghost" yoda and "Hologram" R2D2 looked neat.  I'll have to see them in person.


----------



## HCinKC

In my random Rebel Hangar check, I saw a Jedi Mickey @ H&V for May 19th at 5:40. I was searching 4 people.


----------



## yulilin3

kalliyan1 said:


> Got it. Thanks so much!!!


were you interested for anything in particular from the Galactic Gathering catalog?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

where are the ewoks on the video?  I don't "need" one but ....I'm tempted and I really want to see them!  I'm trying not to watch the video or we'll get sucked in for the whole thing (DD and I).


----------



## wdwalice

Hi everyone!  My DH and I really want the Mickey and Donald SWW MB's.  Are those LE?  And if it is, any chance of those being around in the evening of the 15th? Awesome advise here is to wait until the evening to head to Darth Mall.  We will be there when the park opens, have no SW meals scheduled that day and will not be getting celebrity autographs or M&G musts.


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> Hi everyone!  My DH and I really want the Mickey and Donald SWW MB's.  Are those LE?  And if it is, any chance of those being around in the evening of the 15th? Awesome advise here is to wait until the evening to head to Darth Mall.  We will be there when the park opens, have no SW meals scheduled that day and will not be getting celebrity autographs or M&G musts.


I sure hope so!!
They should be around for the entire SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> where are the ewoks on the video?  I don't "need" one but ....I'm tempted and I really want to see them!  I'm trying not to watch the video or we'll get sucked in for the whole thing (DD and I).


minute 13


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> I sure hope so!!
> They should be around for the entire SWW.



That's great.  Its a real bummer that the lines will be really long for DM in the morning.  It would have been nice to get it that day and have it for the entire two days we are at WDW.  No other trip planned after this one this year.


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> That's great.  Its a real bummer that the lines will be really long for DM in the morning.  It would have been nice to get it that day and have it for the entire two days we are at WDW.  No other trip planned after this one this year.


You can try and go in the morning and check out how long the line is. You know that you can use the mb from now on, right? You just have to transfer your ticket to the SWW MB every time you come on vacation


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

BobaFettFan said:


> This is why I'm glad I like a side character.  There were 2 things in the video of Fett; an action figure pack which I won't be getting and a weirdly colored rifle.  I'll be getting neither, but I will be getting the mug.  There was a time back in the day where I had 90% of all things Boba and my wife said it'd be nice to have more things to collect.  I told her I'm not going to.  That if I went on a "mission" to collect all the boba fett stuff coming out, the Disney machine would far outstrip whatever budget I set aside.  If I see something quality, I'll pick it up but even now the machine is turning.  SWW collectibles are just the tip of the iceberg that 6 additional movies will produce.
> 
> I don't know why, but the "ghost" yoda and "Hologram" R2D2 looked neat.  I'll have to see them in person.



That's kind of what I do with Darth maul.  When all they merchandise was coming out for the prequels I was overwhelmed so I just chose my favorite.


----------



## wdhinn89

Did anyone notice SWW Christmas Ornaments?


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> You can try and go in the morning and check out how long the line is. You know that you can use the mb from now on, right? You just have to transfer your ticket to the SWW MB every time you come on vacation



Yes, I know we can use it on future trips but just wanted to have it for the weekend since its our first.  No real good reasoning. LOL.  

We would like to go straight to DM but I'm concerned with how long the lines would be to check out.  With our FPP FtF, we get the express pass to DM but can't get into it until we get our credentials at 10 am.   Its too bad you can't get your credentials before the days starts.  Then it would be a no brainer!


----------



## yulilin3

@OhioStateBuckeye  I've been reading your report from last year, you guys got a lot done


----------



## FoolishMortal82

Hey everyone, I'm so late to the party (as per usual). My sister and I actually booked a vaca in May so that we could go to the 24 hour MK party then happened to notice we were there during SWW! This will be our first time there but we're super excited. We'll be there weekend 2. We managed to snag a FtF, galactic breakfast and a jedi mickey dining! (don't know how, super good luck that we found some people wanting to swap!) anywayyy, just wanted to say I've been reading all the posts on here and I'm super excited to be here. Anyone going weekend 2, look for us! I'll be dressed as DV and my sister will be Boba Fett


----------



## stardam

Does anyone have experience with late galactic bfast reservations? We have 10:50 on the Saturday after 24 hr event because the kids wanna sleep in then go but I'm wondering if it's rushed when that late?


----------



## yulilin3

FoolishMortal82 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm so late to the party (as per usual). My sister and I actually booked a vaca in May so that we could go to the 24 hour MK party then happened to notice we were there during SWW! This will be our first time there but we're super excited. We'll be there weekend 2. We managed to snag a FtF, galactic breakfast and a jedi mickey dining! (don't know how, super good luck that we found some people wanting to swap!) anywayyy, just wanted to say I've been reading all the posts on here and I'm super excited to be here. Anyone going weekend 2, look for us! I'll be dressed as DV and my sister will be Boba Fett



make sure to join the Roll Call thread (the link is below) so you can see who else is going your weekend. The first post is up to date on all confirmed information for SWW


----------



## yulilin3

stardam said:


> Does anyone have experience with late galactic bfast reservations? We have 10:50 on the Saturday after 24 hr event because the kids wanna sleep in then go but I'm wondering if it's rushed when that late?


They flip to lunch at 12:30pm so you'll have enough time


----------



## mexxican

Dining rep just told me she expects Rebel Lounge to be bookable on May 1 but to try a couple days before. Anyone else hear this?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> @OhioStateBuckeye  I've been reading your report from last year, you guys got a lot done



When I left you I was but the learner... Now I am the master  



FoolishMortal82 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm so late to the party (as per usual). My sister and I actually booked a vaca in May so that we could go to the 24 hour MK party then happened to notice we were there during SWW! This will be our first time there but we're super excited. We'll be there weekend 2. We managed to snag a FtF, galactic breakfast and a jedi mickey dining! (don't know how, super good luck that we found some people wanting to swap!) anywayyy, just wanted to say I've been reading all the posts on here and I'm super excited to be here. Anyone going weekend 2, look for us! I'll be dressed as DV and my sister will be Boba Fett



This is how our trip happened too!  Are you wearing customers to the 24 hour day?  My group will be dressed as the step sisters, step mother and a stick in the mud (my bf).


----------



## mom2febgirls

I have a question for those who did the H&V last year.  Is the food the same as the regular H&V buffet?  My oldest dd is vegan and from reading it looks like there's a build your own pasta bar on the buffet.  I don't want her to be stuck eating salads only.

Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> Dining rep just told me she expects Rebel Lounge to be bookable on May 1 but to try a couple days before. Anyone else hear this?


Just called, my agent just said that it wasn't opened. I pressed her to see if she could give me a date but she said that there was nothing in the system as to when it might open up


----------



## yulilin3

mom2febgirls said:


> I have a question for those who did the H&V last year.  Is the food the same as the regular H&V buffet?  My oldest dd is vegan and from reading it looks like there's a build your own pasta bar on the buffet.  I don't want her to be stuck eating salads only.
> 
> Thanks.


I didn't do dinner but here's a good review from last year
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2014/...ning-meal-at-disney-worlds-hollywood-studios/


----------



## FoolishMortal82

@OhioStateBuckeye Yes! During the day I'll be dressed in a 60s style dress and my sister will be Angelica from Pirates, then when it gets later we'll be switching into footed pajamas  mine have mickey ears on top and hers look like Stitch!


----------



## yulilin3

I contributed about 20 viewings 
https://www.yahoo.com/movies/star-wars-trailer-viewed-88-million-times-in-24-116920002392.html


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My group will be dressed as the step sisters, step mother and a stick in the mud (my bf).



Hysterical. The kids and I are Disneybounding as the Tremaines for our Park Fare dinner, DH is also going as a stick in the mud (though I am considering coercing him to dress in black and calling him Lucifer!!)


----------



## yulilin3

VIP tickets for SW Celebration 2016 sold out in about 2 minutes


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoolishMortal82 said:


> @OhioStateBuckeye Yes! During the day I'll be dressed in a 60s style dress and my sister will be Angelica from Pirates, then when it gets later we'll be switching into footed pajamas  mine have mickey ears on top and hers look like Stitch!



We'll watch out for you guys!  Those pajamas sound so cute! We are changing costumes when night falls, but I think our other costumes are amazing so I'm keeping them under wraps. 



yulilin3 said:


> I contributed about 20 viewings
> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/star-wars-trailer-viewed-88-million-times-in-24-116920002392.html



Us too!



Cluelyss said:


> Hysterical. The kids and I are Disneybounding as the Tremaines for our Park Fare dinner, DH is also going as a stick in the mud (though I am considering coercing him to dress in black and calling him Lucifer!!)



Stick in the mud is a popular costume for men this year lol


----------



## kalliyan1

yulilin3 said:


> were you interested for anything in particular from the Galactic Gathering catalog?


Yes there are 2 pin sets that my son really wants.....We are going to be there that weekend and I just don't know if its worth doing the GG event or not.....Decisions


----------



## lovethattink

kalliyan1 said:


> Yes there are 2 pin sets that my son really wants.....We are going to be there that weekend and I just don't know if its worth doing the GG event or not.....Decisions



If you register now, I think you are too late to order the special event merchandise or to do the RSP.  You still would have first dibs at whatever merchandise is available at Darth's Mall and whatever didn't sell out on  RSP.


----------



## yulilin3

kalliyan1 said:


> Yes there are 2 pin sets that my son really wants.....We are going to be there that weekend and I just don't know if its worth doing the GG event or not.....Decisions


if you are going weekend one and can't really afford doing the Galactic Gathering then go there as soon as you get to the park, first Friday there will be a long line but if it's really important then that's the way to guarantee it. Or you can wait and go in the evening, last year none of the pins or pin sets sold out the first weekend


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

yulilin3 said:


> VIP tickets for SW Celebration 2016 sold out in about 2 minutes



Drat....I was seriously considering this. My DS10 has been dying to go to Paris & London..and of course Disneyland Paris!!! I was happy to see the Celebration was taking place during summer vacation...oh well, I knew there were only a couple hundred VIP, I was just hoping for a day to think it over. The fastpasses for 6 autographs was the BIG appeal of the VIP.


----------



## kalliyan1

yulilin3 said:


> if you are going weekend one and can't really afford doing the Galactic Gathering that go there as soon as you get to the park, first Friday there will be a long line but if it's really important then that's the way to guarantee it. Or you can wait and go in the evening, last year none of the pins or pin sets sold out the first weekend


Even the LE pins/sets in the GG catalog were available 1st weekend last year?  He has a D-tech me appt on the 15th at 11:10am and if I understand correctly, after that appointment, we will be able to stay inside and shop then correct?  Will that be okay or should we still go get in line first thing?  The plan for the 15th was to go get in lines for characters and then do the D-Tech appt. I can alter that if you think we should be there first thing in the AM vs. ~ 11:30am


----------



## yulilin3

kalliyan1 said:


> Even the LE pins/sets in the GG catalog were available 1st weekend last year?  He has a D-tech me appt on the 15th at 11:10am and if I understand correctly, after that appointment, we will be able to stay inside and shop then correct?  Will that be okay or should we still go get in line first thing?  The plan for the 15th was to go get in lines for characters and then do the D-Tech appt. I can alter that if you think we should be there first thing in the AM vs. ~ 11:30am


I think you should be fine. Remember that you can bypass the line with the D Tech but you still need to make the line for merchandise, at 11am that should be around, maybe an hour to check out (it could be less)


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

mexxican said:


> Dining rep just told me she expects Rebel Lounge to be bookable on May 1 but to try a couple days before. Anyone else hear this?



Great minds..was told the same thing a few minutes ago.


----------



## lovingeire

So I'm pretty sure that a double lightsaber will be coming home with us.  Middle DS saw a video of one and thought it was so cool, but wasn't sure because it didn't light up.  I don't think I'll be able to talk him out of it now! 



soniam said:


> No, you can just mail your dirty clothes home or bring an empty bag that folds up into one of suits cases



We normally drive for family trips, but when I go solo I always pack a collapsible duffle in my suitcase to take home "treasures" or transport any race gear.  

I am so anxious for our trip!  I'm sure the next month will fly by though with everything we have going on.


----------



## kalliyan1

yulilin3 said:


> I think you should be fine. Remember that you can bypass the line with the D Tech but y*ou still need to make the line for merchandise*, at 11am that should be around, maybe an hour to check out (it could be less)


Ok, thank you so much for all your knowledge and advice.   That's just to check out right, not that we have to go back outside, get back in line to shop correct....Can you tell this is my first SWW experience....LOL


----------



## yulilin3

kalliyan1 said:


> Ok, thank you so much for all your knowledge and advice.   That's just to check out right, not that we have to go back outside, get back in line to shop correct....Can you tell this is my first SWW experience....LOL


right, just to check out. Ask as many questions as you have, no worries if you think they are dumb questions, we are all here to help each other so we can all have the best SWW experience as possible


----------



## CJK

How early do you recommend showing up to the afternoon shows when you DO have a FP?  We don't need the best seats possible, but we don't want the back either.  TIA!


----------



## Teamanderson

I hear it's best to get at Hollywood studios early in the morning to see the storm in in the park. This is our first time for Star Wars weekends. What time do buses start running at resorts? Will buses be running at 6:30am? Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> How early do you recommend showing up to the afternoon shows when you DO have a FP?  We don't need the best seats possible, but we don't want the back either.  TIA!


half an hour before the show starts should be enough time. There really isn't a bad seat in the theater other than the bleachers in the back and I'm sure those will be occupied by standby


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> I hear it's best to get at Hollywood studios early in the morning to see the storm in in the park. This is our first time for Star Wars weekends. What time do buses start running at resorts? Will buses be running at 6:30am? Thank you!


The buses should be running by 6:30am I would check with your front desk to make sure


----------



## Venaros

Does anyone know if it's possible to just walk up to the Galactic Dine-In Breakfast and wait for a table? I'm beginning to lose hope that a reservation will open up, and I would really like for my friends visiting with me to experience it. So I wondered if we could just put our name on a list and wait for the next available table.


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> The buses should be running by 6:30am I would check with your front desk to make sure


Thank you! I'd love to see the storm troopers at opening!


----------



## yulilin3

Venaros said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to just walk up to the Galactic Dine-In Breakfast and wait for a table? I'm beginning to lose hope that a reservation will open up, and I would really like for my friends visiting with me to experience it. So I wondered if we could just put our name on a list and wait for the next available table.


It's extremely unlikely and if they do have a waitlist who knows how long you would have to wait


----------



## HCinKC

Venaros said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to just walk up to the Galactic Dine-In Breakfast and wait for a table? I'm beginning to lose hope that a reservation will open up, and I would really like for my friends visiting with me to experience it. So I wondered if we could just put our name on a list and wait for the next available table.


Have you been watching the ADR cancellation thread for your month? I have seen a few come up in the May thread.


----------



## yulilin3

Venaros said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to just walk up to the Galactic Dine-In Breakfast and wait for a table? I'm beginning to lose hope that a reservation will open up, and I would really like for my friends visiting with me to experience it. So I wondered if we could just put our name on a list and wait for the next available table.


what day and time are you looking for?


----------



## Teamanderson

Venaros said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to just walk up to the Galactic Dine-In Breakfast and wait for a table? I'm beginning to lose hope that a reservation will open up, and I would really like for my friends visiting with me to experience it. So I wondered if we could just put our name on a list and wait for the next available table.


 I too am losing hope on getting a spot. We will be there June 5 and 6th and I need a spot for a family of 4. When I call they always tell me to keep checking back because likely the week of is when people will cancel double bookings.


----------



## Teamanderson

I did have another question, well really I have lots haha but I won't post them all. We are doing the 9:00 fantastic show and I read the fireworks are at 9:45. Will we be able to walk out and see fireworks after show. I'm guessing the streets are going to be packed and we won't get very far out of fantastic to view them.


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> The buses should be running by 6:30am I would check with your front desk to make sure



I was wondering about park opening as well.  Some reviews had recommended getting a cab to get there even earlier for a SWW day.  We are NOT looking for any celeb autographs, but we would like to make sure we can have as short a Chewie M&G line as possible so we can snag another M&G (Maul?) and have a little playground time for the 2-year-old before checking in at Min&Bill's about 9:45 or so.  It's been about 12 years since I have been to Disney myself so I can't remember the opening line/rope drop scenario at all.  If we take the earliest bus from All-Star Music about what time should we arrive at DHS, how far back from turnstiles will we be in relation to how we want our start to go?  Weekend V - Sat, June 13


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Teamanderson said:


> I too am losing hope on getting a spot. We will be there June 5 and 6th and I need a spot for a family of 4. When I call they always tell me to keep checking back because likely the week of is when people will cancel double bookings.



It's not ideal, but I bet there will be cancellations around the 24 hour mark.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> I too am losing hope on getting a spot. We will be there June 5 and 6th and I need a spot for a family of 4. When I call they always tell me to keep checking back because likely the week of is when people will cancel double bookings.


this is true. People tend to cancel the week of if they can't come or double booking. You can check online as well you don't have to call


----------



## FoolishMortal82

Also looking for insight on RD as well. I don't need celeb passes but I would like to see that Stormtrooper opening show, is that at 7:30? Debating if we should drive that day or if taking the bus from Pop will get us there in time


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> I was wondering about park opening as well.  Some reviews had recommended getting a cab to get there even earlier for a SWW day.  We are NOT looking for any celeb autographs, but we would like to make sure we can have as short a Chewie M&G line as possible so we can snag another M&G (Maul?) and have a little playground time for the 2-year-old before checking in at Min&Bill's about 9:45 or so.  It's been about 12 years since I have been to Disney myself so I can't remember the opening line/rope drop scenario at all.  If we take the earliest bus from All-Star Music about what time should we arrive at DHS, how far back from turnstiles will we be in relation to how we want our start to go?  Weekend V - Sat, June 13


As long as you get to the park by 7am you're going to be fine. I think the buses start at 6:30am. If you want to be sure you can always take a cab.


----------



## yulilin3

FoolishMortal82 said:


> Also looking for insight on RD as well. I don't need celeb passes but I would like to see that Stormtrooper opening show, is that at 7:30? Debating if we should drive that day or if taking the bus from Pop will get us there in time


Pop is super close so you should be fine taking the bus. They will open the tapstiles around 7:30am with the stormtrooper show around 7:45am


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> I did have another question, well really I have lots haha but I won't post them all. We are doing the 9:00 fantastic show and I read the fireworks are at 9:45. Will we be able to walk out and see fireworks after show. I'm guessing the streets are going to be packed and we won't get very far out of fantastic to view them.


Unless you are at the top right of the F! theater it'll be very hard to make the fireworks. You could watch the second show, this one never fills up and it's easy to get into after the fireworks


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> I think you should be fine. Remember that you can bypass the line with the D Tech but you still need to make the line for merchandise, at 11am that should be around, maybe an hour to check out (it could be less)



As a first time SWW'er, I never thought about check-out line time.  We have a D-tech appt at 2 (rep said to arrive at 1:45), and we were hoping to have a FtF spot for SotS show, which may be around 3 or 3:30, (right?) Weekend V, Sat 6/13.  We were thinking that we could shop around Darth's Maul at that time, BYO lightsaber/droid, etc.  What should we expect for check-out lines around that time?  Or should we try to shop DM prior to our D-tech appt?  We have parade, M&G's, and lunch (Pizza Planet) as the only things other going on between 10:30 and SotS.


----------



## Venaros

Teamanderson said:


> I too am losing hope on getting a spot. We will be there June 5 and 6th and I need a spot for a family of 4. When I call they always tell me to keep checking back because likely the week of is when people will cancel double bookings.



Iam also looking for June 6th for 4 people.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

kpd6901 said:


> I was wondering about park opening as well.  Some reviews had recommended getting a cab to get there even earlier for a SWW day.  We are NOT looking for any celeb autographs, but we would like to make sure we can have as short a Chewie M&G line as possible so we can snag another M&G (Maul?) and have a little playground time for the 2-year-old before checking in at Min&Bill's about 9:45 or so.  It's been about 12 years since I have been to Disney myself so I can't remember the opening line/rope drop scenario at all.  If we take the earliest bus from All-Star Music about what time should we arrive at DHS, how far back from turnstiles will we be in relation to how we want our start to go?  Weekend V - Sat, June 13


 
Opening during SWW is different than a regular opening.  They'll start letting guests in by 7:35 or so.  You're then held on Hollywood Blvd until after the Storm Troopers do an opening show.  In 2013, we arrived right when they opened the turnstiles, we had close to zero wait to get in, and then we picked our way through the crowd to the front to get a good spot for JTA.  We're staying at BWI and my plan is to start the walk over at 7:10 or so, so we have a 7:30 arrival.  When you're not getting celebrity autographs, earlier than that seems unnecessary to me.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> As a first time SWW'er, I never thought about check-out line time.  We have a D-tech appt at 2 (rep said to arrive at 1:45), and we were hoping to have a FtF spot for SotS show, which may be around 3 or 3:30, (right?) Weekend V, Sat 6/13.  We were thinking that we could shop around Darth's Maul at that time, BYO lightsaber/droid, etc.  What should we expect for check-out lines around that time?  Or should we try to shop DM prior to our D-tech appt?  We have parade, M&G's, and lunch (Pizza Planet) as the only things other going on between 10:30 and SotS.


weekend V in the afternoon will see very light crowds inside Darth's Mall. Maybe 5 minutes to checkout


----------



## Candleshoe

I'm still sitting on the Galactic Breakfast for 4 ppl on June 11.   I've been waiting for a DISer or TGMer to coordinate with.


----------



## mamadragona

Ugh, I didn't realize/remember I had book fantasmic show w/my Jedi Mickey dinner.  When I went to call for putting on food allergies to the reservation, they were able to fix the email address so I could see it in my reservation list.  And I noticed it had the show attached - now I have a Fantasmic show I can't use (since I have FtF, and have always been planning on fireworks as my #1).   I thought they could just remove it, but they have to book a non-Fantasmic dinner, and of course there isn't one...  Grr - extra money out the door I could be spending on cute Ewoks!!  I hate paying for things I'm not going to use.  Even if it got you some kind of primo seats at the second show I'd be happy.

So yeah, if anyone wants to trade (Sat 5/16 at 5:10 for 4), LMK.

Sorry for the vent.  I'm having a case of the gloomy Mondays.  I need a vacation


----------



## heart

Teamanderson and Venaros,
Sent you PM--at least I hope that's what it means when you "start a conversation" with the newer Disboards system.


----------



## mom2febgirls

yulilin3 said:


> I didn't do dinner but here's a good review from last year
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2014/...ning-meal-at-disney-worlds-hollywood-studios/



Thank you so much!  That review was very thorough


----------



## aggiejnny

mamadragona said:


> Ugh, I didn't realize/remember I had book fantasmic show w/my Jedi Mickey dinner.  When I went to call for putting on food allergies to the reservation, they were able to fix the email address so I could see it in my reservation list.  And I noticed it had the show attached - now I have a Fantasmic show I can't use (since I have FtF, and have always been planning on fireworks as my #1).   I thought they could just remove it, but they have to book a non-Fantasmic dinner, and of course there isn't one...  Grr - extra money out the door I could be spending on cute Ewoks!!  I hate paying for things I'm not going to use.  Even if it got you some kind of primo seats at the second show I'd be happy.



I had that happen to me last year and I was able to remove the "Fantasmic ticket (and cost) last year at dinnertime. The server just rang up my dinner at the regular price.


----------



## kalliyan1

If I have the VIP package booked, is it recommended to use a FP on another day on any of the shows....I know we get to see them all with the VIP but I don't know if any are worth repeating.


----------



## pmaurer74

mom2febgirls said:


> Thank you so much!  That review was very thorough


great review. I was thinking of canceling our ADR but I think I will keep it now.


----------



## mamadragona

aggiejnny said:


> I had that happen to me last year and I was able to remove the "Fantasmic ticket (and cost) last year at dinnertime. The server just rang up my dinner at the regular price.


Thank you!!!  Much relief!
*improved Monday outlook*


----------



## yulilin3

kalliyan1 said:


> If I have the VIP package booked, is it recommended to use a FP on another day on any of the shows....I know we get to see them all with the VIP but I don't know if any are worth repeating.


The shows that vary a little during one weekend are Rebels and Stars off the Saga, just because James Arnold Taylor May ask some different questions, all the others are pretty much scripted. If you are watching them all on your vip day I wouldn't fp them again. If you love one of them you can always go standby


----------



## DisneyWishes14

I'm sorry if this has already been asked.  Does anyone know what time we need to check in for the FtF dessert party?  Thanks!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I was looking at my reservations in MDE and just realized that I still have an unneeded H&V at 4:25 for 4 on June 5th.  Are there any takers?


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> I think you should be fine. Remember that you can bypass the line with the D Tech but you still need to make the line for merchandise, at 11am that should be around, maybe an hour to check out (it could be less)



What is D Tech?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I believe I will have a Jedi mickey dinner for 4 on Monday... Is that may 24? Up for grabs.


----------



## Dugette

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I believe I will have a Jedi mickey dinner for 4 on Monday... Is that may 24? Up for grabs.


Do you mean the 25th? What time?


----------



## lovingeire

What about these for Jawa trading?  I thought my boys would like them.  But not sure if they're chintzy.  Figure it's better than a puzzle piece though!   They're shiny, little spaceships and reasonably priced at $5.25 for a dozen.


----------



## coluk003

oh they would love those, afterall they are repair and sellers those jawas.


----------



## Candleshoe

lovingeire said:


> What about these for Jawa trading?  I thought my boys would like them.  But not sure if they're chintzy.  Figure it's better than a puzzle piece though!   They're shiny, little spaceships and reasonably priced at $5.25 for a dozen.View attachment 89662


Those are great!!  Did you get them at a dollar store?


----------



## Candleshoe

I need to go to bed!! But first, a long time ago in a galaxy not so far away: my daughter (now 14)


----------



## frisbeego

The MDE site says this about the Jedi Mickey dinner at H&V:  "_Star Wars_ dining experiences are scheduled to take place daily from 4:15 PM to 8:00 PM, May 4 through June 14, 2015."

But, the site allows reservations to be made up until 9 pm.

Do the characters still appear until 9 pm?  Does anyone have any experience with the character interaction that late at night?


----------



## nallepuh

I just want to double check something regarding signing up for JTA. Our SWW day is May 15 but we will be at HS on May 13 also and plan to let our son do the JTA then. HS has EMH that day and opens at 8 instead of 9. Will the JTA sign up start at 8 or does it start at 9 when the park would normally have opened?


----------



## mexxican

nallepuh said:


> I just want to double check something regarding signing up for JTA. Our SWW day is May 15 but we will be at HS on May 13 also and plan to let our son do the JTA then. HS has EMH that day and opens at 8 instead of 9. Will the JTA sign up start at 8 or does it start at 9 when the park would normally have opened?


The JTA sign ups should start at 8 too. We will be there at RD as well to sign DS up before our 8:20 galactic bfast


----------



## Itinkso

frisbeego said:


> The MDE site says this about the Jedi Mickey dinner at H&V:  "_Star Wars_ dining experiences are scheduled to take place daily from 4:15 PM to 8:00 PM, May 4 through June 14, 2015."
> 
> But, the site allows reservations to be made up until 9 pm.
> 
> Do the characters still appear until 9 pm?  Does anyone have any experience with the character interaction that late at night?


The characters remain until they have rotated through all the guests. A character meal means you will meet all the characters during your meal.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked.  Does anyone know what time we need to check in for the FtF dessert party?  Thanks!


If you want to have a private table (not to share with others) then line up around 8pm. But if you don't mind sharing there really isn't a need to line up, you can get there around 8:30pm. Last year it was just my DD14 and I and we shared a table with a guy, no problem. It contributes to the party atmosphere



momofallsons said:


> What is D Tech?


http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-at-star-wars-weekends-starting-may-15-2015/


frisbeego said:


> The MDE site says this about the Jedi Mickey dinner at H&V:  "_Star Wars_ dining experiences are scheduled to take place daily from 4:15 PM to 8:00 PM, May 4 through June 14, 2015."
> 
> But, the site allows reservations to be made up until 9 pm.
> 
> Do the characters still appear until 9 pm?  Does anyone have any experience with the character interaction that late at night?


If you paid for the Jedi Mickey dinner you will get all the characters.



nallepuh said:


> I just want to double check something regarding signing up for JTA. Our SWW day is May 15 but we will be at HS on May 13 also and plan to let our son do the JTA then. HS has EMH that day and opens at 8 instead of 9. Will the JTA sign up start at 8 or does it start at 9 when the park would normally have opened?


I'm actually not sure on this one. We are locals with AP and my kids are way over the JTA so I haven't signed them up in about 6 years. I would think that it will be open for EMH and at the very least, you would already be inside the park and beat the crowds coming in at 9am. I'm sure someone will come along and clarify this for you, sorry


----------



## yulilin3

Funny story...I had my first SWW dream last night:
I was at DHS with my DD and we got our spots for the parade and it was completely empty...maybe about 50 people along the parade route and I tell my DD "OMG the people on the DIS are going to think I'm lying to them, look how empty it is" So we watch the parade and I tell her "Let's go get in line to take a picture with Emperor Palpatine " we go to this gazebo sort of looking thing and inside is Mark (for anyone watching the livestream from Celebration he's the african american host that pumps up the people) and he's inside the gazebo and I ask "Hi Mark, are you in line for Palpatine?" he says "No this is a private panel for James Earl Jones, you want to stay?" I said "of course!!" and I woke up


----------



## Venaros

yulilin3 said:


> Funny story...I had my first SWW dream last night:
> I was at DHS with my DD and we got our spots for the parade and it was completely empty...maybe about 50 people along the parade route and I tell my DD "OMG the people on the DIS are going to think I'm lying to them, look how empty it is" So we watch the parade and I tell her "Let's go get in line to take a picture with Emperor Palpatine " we go to this gazebo sort of looking thing and inside is Mark (for anyone watching the livestream from Celebration he's the african american host that pumps up the people) and he's inside the gazebo and I ask "Hi Mark, are you in line for Palpatine?" he says "No this is a private panel for James Earl Jones, you want to stay?" I said "of course!!" and I woke up


 

That's a good dream for sure!


----------



## williamscm3

For anyone feeling the itch to call this morning...rebel lounge is still not available...but coming soon! Lol


----------



## nallepuh

A follow up question on JTA. I have read somewhere that the CM asks the child questions when you sign up. Since my DS only speak Swedish (well, he knows quite a lot of English words but won't be able to carry on a conversation) do you think that will be a problem and that they will tell him he can't participate? I'll of course help him translate so he can answer the questions and I know he will understand enough to follow the directions during the JTA.


----------



## yulilin3

nallepuh said:


> A follow up question on JTA. I have read somewhere that the CM asks the child questions when you sign up. Since my DS only speak Swedish (well, he knows quite a lot of English words but won't be able to carry on a conversation) do you think that will be a problem and that they will tell him he can't participate? I'll of course help him translate so he can answer the questions and I know he will understand enough to follow the directions during the JTA.


good question. On the first post of this thread you can see a short video of what is asked and how fast it's asked at the moment of signing up. If he understands basic commands he should be fine. Have you showed him videos of JTA? That would help him fully understand the whole training part.


----------



## HCinKC

Morning "Rebel Hangar" check, and I currently see a Jedi Mickey H&V for 4 people on May 16th at 5:05.


----------



## MooksterL1

lovingeire said:


> What about these for Jawa trading?  I thought my boys would like them.  But not sure if they're chintzy.  Figure it's better than a puzzle piece though!   They're shiny, little spaceships and reasonably priced at $5.25 for a dozen.View attachment 89662


These are great!!


----------



## lovingeire

Candleshoe said:


> Those are great!!  Did you get them at a dollar store?



Amazon actually!  Glad people like them!  I thought my boys would like them so that seemed like a good indicator they'd be fun to trade since other kids will be getting them too.  I'm sure I'll have to put three aside so they each have one to play with too!


----------



## KKBDisMom

lovingeire said:


> Amazon actually!  Glad people like them!  I thought my boys would like them so that seemed like a good indicator they'd be fun to trade since other kids will be getting them too.  I'm sure I'll have to put three aside so they each have one to play with too!


I love those!! My boys will love them too...hoping if I order a dozen it will be enough for them to keep some and then "be able" to trade some with Jawas...my boys like to keep things  I might have to order 2 dozen!


----------



## lovingeire

KKBDisMom said:


> I love those!! My boys will love them too...hoping if I order a dozen it will be enough for them to keep some and then "be able" to trade some with Jawas...my boys like to keep things  I might have to order 2 dozen!



Here is the link to the Toy Cruisers: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00362RWOG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1K41AF3BILUFC  (Hopefully that's allowed since I obviously don't profit from Amazon!  )  At $5.25 per dozen you could totally buy two dozen!  I have to order mine today!  I know my boys will want to have one or two to play with too!  We are doing the Galactic breakfast so I'm guessing we'll do our trading then.  My littles at least won't be standing in line for SOTS so I'm not sure how many other opportunities they'll have to trade.


----------



## ConnieB

HCinKC said:


> Oh shoot...they have some great merch coming out. I'm gonna have to leave our clothes behind to fit it all in the suitcase going home.



Mail the dirty clothes home......


----------



## ConnieB

jennab113 said:


> There's a reason I am driving the first weekend! I can just load the car up for the trip home.  And then the other times I'm flying, so I won't be able to buy stuff since I refuse to check a bag (even on SW).  This is my money saving plan.
> 
> I really want to go to Celebration in London, but I'll have to wait until the fall to make the decision.  Hopefully passes won't sell out and make the decision for me.




The VIP passes sold out in less than an hour.  But the regular passes should be available for quite a while.  I'd suggest that you sign up for the mail list at starwarscelebration.com and check that website often.....they'll warn when the tickets are nearly sold out so then you can scramble and make your decision.  

Celebration has always been higher attendance in USA and the show that just ended this weekend didn't sell out of regular tickets until just a week or two before the show....only Saturday sold out which meant the multi day was also sold out.


----------



## Cynister

Called this morning for Rebel Lounge. CM said it will be walk up only but IF they decide to add reservations it will be after May 1. Not sure of the significance of May 1?


----------



## Venaros

Cynister said:


> Called this morning for Rebel Lounge. CM said it will be walk up only but IF they decide to add reservations it will be after May 1. Not sure of the significance of May 1?


 
I hate all the contradicting information. Each castmember seems to have their own version. I'm on the edge of my seat here hoping to be able to experience this, and can't get any straight answers!


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Called this morning for Rebel Lounge. CM said it will be walk up only but IF they decide to add reservations it will be after May 1. Not sure of the significance of May 1?





Venaros said:


> I hate all the contradicting information. Each castmember seems to have their own version. I'm on the edge of my seat here hoping to be able to experience this, and can't get any straight answers!


unfortunately it's the way Disney has been doing things for a while now, and I don't want to get into a whole debate about it, it just is.
Remember that a lot of phone agents told us, various times, that there wouldn't be a feel the force package this year. We just have to keep waiting.
Maybe May 1st they'll announce it on the DPB, with some information about a special May the Fourth/Revenge of the Fifth merchandise (t shirt and pins, that's all)


----------



## Venaros

yulilin3 said:


> unfortunately it's the way Disney has been doing things for a while now, and I don't want to get into a whole debate about it, it just is.
> Remember that a lot of phone agents told us, various times, that there wouldn't be a feel the force package this year. We just have to keep waiting.
> Maybe May 1st they'll announce it on the DPB, with some information about a special May the Fourth/Revenge of the Fifth merchandise (t shirt and pins, that's all)


 
Yeah I know. I just felt like complaining. I'm only going mildly insane.


----------



## yulilin3

Venaros said:


> Yeah I know. I just felt like complaining. I'm only going mildly insane.


completely understandable...


----------



## kalliyan1

Getting ready to cancel a Galactic Breakfast on May 16th at 10:40 for 3 ppl.  If anyone here is interested let me know.  I will also post on May cancellation thread.

Thanks!


----------



## MooksterL1

Candleshoe said:


> I need to go to bed!! But first, a long time ago in a galaxy not so far away: my daughter (now 14)


So cute!  I was just looking through photos from SWW in 2008 and my now 14 year old looks so little.  Cry.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Dugette said:


> Do you mean the 25th? What time?


Ah yes.  I believe 735.



yulilin3 said:


> Funny story...I had my first SWW dream last night:
> I was at DHS with my DD and we got our spots for the parade and it was completely empty...maybe about 50 people along the parade route and I tell my DD "OMG the people on the DIS are going to think I'm lying to them, look how empty it is" So we watch the parade and I tell her "Let's go get in line to take a picture with Emperor Palpatine " we go to this gazebo sort of looking thing and inside is Mark (for anyone watching the livestream from Celebration he's the african american host that pumps up the people) and he's inside the gazebo and I ask "Hi Mark, are you in line for Palpatine?" he says "No this is a private panel for James Earl Jones, you want to stay?" I said "of course!!" and I woke up



That's a good one, but it reminded me...

Did you go to the villains party last year?  Palpatine was available with guards there.  Wonder why they don't come out for aww.


----------



## wdwalice

Hi everyone! I have a question about arrival times for dining.  We have a 8:25 am Galactic Breakfast on the 16th.  The park is scheduled to open at 8 am but reading that they may let people in as early as 7:30 am.  What's the earliest they will let us in for breakfast and is there a special line for dining or will it won't matter at that point?  Sorry for all the questions.  Just trying to firm up our travel plans since we will be at AKL without a car and want to be on time.  Thanks!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Cynister said:


> Called this morning for Rebel Lounge. CM said it will be walk up only but IF they decide to add reservations it will be after May 1. Not sure of the significance of May 1?


DH keeps wanting to call to 'check' for the Rebel Hanger - I keep telling him - "I'm stalking the SWW thread and believe me the 'even more obsessed than I am' people are calling multiple times a day - they have it under control - we are going to ride their coattails and get a reservation as soon as they come out!"


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ah yes.  I believe 735.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good one, but it reminded me...
> 
> Did you go to the villains party last year?  Palpatine was available with guards there.  Wonder why they don't come out for aww.


I did do the party last year, and after waiting in Constantine's line for 4 hours (I kid you not) I headed straight for him and he had no line at that point cause the fireworks were about to go off. He did meet during SWW, maybe 5 years ago, but haven't since.
I got Zam Wessel while walking toward him, and then I tried to put on a serious face but I was so excited that I got to meet him that I just had on my goofy smile


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question about arrival times for dining.  We have a 8:25 am Galactic Breakfast on the 16th.  The park is scheduled to open at 8 am but reading that they may let people in as early as 7:30 am.  What's the earliest they will let us in for breakfast and is there a special line for dining or will it won't matter at that point?  Sorry for all the questions.  Just trying to firm up our travel plans since we will be at AKL without a car and want to be on time.  Thanks!


the first reservations for breakfast are at 8am. You can check in as early as you want and maybe get seated earlier if someone is running late or doesn't show


----------



## yulilin3

Not SWW but I waited so long for this one, and the interaction was great!


----------



## Dugette

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ah yes. I believe 735.


I would love this! Sent you a PM earlier - maybe we can coordinate? 
(for anyone else, if I can get this - I'll have a few H&V to drop )


----------



## yulilin3

Disney cruise getting a SW themed space
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ream-when-transformed-spaces-debut-this-fall/


----------



## Dugette

yulilin3 said:


> Disney cruise getting a SW themed space
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ream-when-transformed-spaces-debut-this-fall/


You're going to make us do an onboard booking for another cruise!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> I did do the party last year, and after waiting in Constantine's line for 4 hours (I kid you not) I headed straight for him and he had no line at that point cause the fireworks were about to go off. He did meet during SWW, maybe 5 years ago, but haven't since.
> I got Zam Wessel while walking toward him, and then I tried to put on a serious face but I was so excited that I got to meet him that I just had on my goofy smile
> View attachment 89770 View attachment 89771 View attachment 89772




Aaaah you did Constantine!  Nice.  

We didn't think to be in his line first.  But I think we were some of the only people to have a good time at that party.

We did barbossa first (Kenny the pirate was one group behind us for that so I felt smart).  Then we got the hyenas and the brers right after.  We got palpatine, starlord and gamorra at their dance party and then I for get what we did next... But at the end of the night 15 minutes before fireworks we wandered over to the streets of America and all the characters were out alone because everyone was lined up for fireworks.  So in ten minutes we got Gaston, Tremaine's, sheriff of Nottingham, Darth maul, boba fett, bowler hat guy and a few others I forget.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Aaaah you did Constantine!  Nice.
> 
> We didn't think to be in his line first.  But I think we were some of the only people to have a good time at that party.
> 
> We did barbossa first (Kenny the pirate was one group behind us for that so I felt smart).  Then we got the hyenas and the brers right after.  We got palpatine, starlord and gamorra at their dance party and then I for get what we did next... But at the end of the night 15 minutes before fireworks we wandered over to the streets of America and all the characters were out alone because everyone was lined up for fireworks.  So in ten minutes we got Gaston, Tremaine's, sheriff of Nottingham, Darth maul, boba fett, bowler hat guy and a few others I forget.


that's amazing!! I had promised my DD, she's a HUGE Muppets fan, that I would get Constantine. She couldn't go cause we could only afford one ticket, so I was determined to wait. Got an awesome video for her when I told Constantine that she couldn't come


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> Disney cruise getting a SW themed space
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ream-when-transformed-spaces-debut-this-fall/



I just came to post this!! This has me SUPER excited! We were already planning on a cruise next year so that just made it even better!


----------



## kelgod09

Hope this is OK to post here...
Looking for a Jedi Mickey Fantasmic! Dinner for 2 on Sun 5/10 if anyone is looking to unload 1. Fingers crossed, had no idea these were offered before SWWs actually start!


----------



## yulilin3

kelgod09 said:


> Hope this is OK to post here...
> Looking for a Jedi Mickey Fantasmic! Dinner for 2 on Sun 5/10 if anyone is looking to unload 1. Fingers crossed, had no idea these were offered before SWWs actually start!


I just checked there's a Jedi Mickey for 8pm no F!


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> the first reservations for breakfast are at 8am. You can check in as early as you want and maybe get seated earlier if someone is running late or doesn't show



Thanks!  When we show up at the park, is there a special entrance for dining?


----------



## kelgod09

yulilin3 said:


> I just checked there's a Jedi Mickey for 8pm no F!


Thank you, but we are planning to see Fantasmic! at 9p and that wouldn't give us time


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> Thanks!  When we show up at the park, is there a special entrance for dining?


it isn't needed since they let us in at 7:30am so everyone can get to their ressies in time


----------



## yulilin3

kelgod09 said:


> Thank you, but we are planning to see Fantasmic! at 9p and that wouldn't give us time


Gotcha. No other day you could do F!?


----------



## kelgod09

yulilin3 said:


> Gotcha. No other day you could do F!?


Unfortunately, we would have to do a lot of hopping around to make Fantasmic! work on another night, just not sure it's worth it to waste time travelling.


----------



## FoolishMortal82

Anyone ever do the D Tech me? I'm signed up to do it and I'm pretty pumped but I'm hoping they turn out as well as I think they will lol. Also, do they still do the build a droid?


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> it isn't needed since they let us in at 7:30am so everyone can get to their ressies in time


Awesome! Thanks!!  I really appreciate your help!


----------



## yulilin3

FoolishMortal82 said:


> Anyone ever do the D Tech me? I'm signed up to do it and I'm pretty pumped but I'm hoping they turn out as well as I think they will lol. Also, do they still do the build a droid?


I know someone here has done it but don't remember who...there are videos posted by Inside The magic on youtube that shows the before and after.
Here's what will be offered inside Darth's Mall this year
From limited edition collectibles to commemorative apparel, there are dozens of _Star Wars_ Weekends items available for the entire family, including:


Art & collectibles gallery
Custom Aurebesh name tags
_Star Wars _graphic MagicBands
_Star Wars_ D-Tech Me Experience
Build-your-own droid station
Build-your-own lightsaber station
Her Universe merchandise
LEGO interactive build station
Artist signings


----------



## Felipe4

wdwalice said:


> Thanks!  When we show up at the park, is there a special entrance for dining?



If you're going May 16, they have the Storm the Gates show at 7:45 since it's on a weekend, so I don't think they'd let anyone else in early for an ADR, even if it's for 8AM. I'd think you have to walk with the pack to the Sci-Fi with others with the 8AM ADR or those heading for Star Tours first thing.

EDIT: Looks like they DO let people in early for ADRs if they don't wait for Storm the Gates?


----------



## FoolishMortal82

yulilin3 said:


> I know someone here has done it but don't remember who...there are videos posted by Inside The magic on youtube that shows the before and after.
> Here's what will be offered inside Darth's Mall this year
> From limited edition collectibles to commemorative apparel, there are dozens of _Star Wars_ Weekends items available for the entire family, including:
> 
> 
> Art & collectibles gallery
> Custom Aurebesh name tags
> _Star Wars _graphic MagicBands
> _Star Wars_ D-Tech Me Experience
> Build-your-own droid station
> Build-your-own lightsaber station
> Her Universe merchandise
> LEGO interactive build station
> Artist signings



Ohh ok, the only place to do the build a droid is in Darth's Mall? I thought someone said they were somewhere else. Hmm, I may have to wait for that, I really want my own mini droid haha


----------



## Arich01

yulilin3 said:


> Disney cruise getting a SW themed space
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ream-when-transformed-spaces-debut-this-fall/



OMG... That is so cool! My son would faint if he saw the new remodel! It's a shame they aren't doing it on the Fantasy for the Star Wars cruise- that would be amazing!


----------



## Arich01

FoolishMortal82 said:


> Ohh ok, the only place to do the build a droid is in Darth's Mall? I thought someone said they were somewhere else. Hmm, I may have to wait for that, I really want my own mini droid haha



I'm pretty sure you can build them at Tattoine Traders (the gift shop at the end of Star Tours)


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Just in case anyone is looking for AP discount at POR for weekend V, a couple popped up this morning!   Saved a couple bucks to put toward spending money at the mall!!


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> If you're going May 16, they have the Storm the Gates show at 7:45 since it's on a weekend, so I don't think they'd let anyone else in early for an ADR, even if it's for 8AM. I'd think you have to walk with the pack to the Sci-Fi with others with the 8AM ADR or those heading for Star Tours first thing.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like they DO let people in early for ADRs if they don't wait for Storm the Gates?


No they don't allow anyone past the stormtroopers. You have to wait for them to be done around 7:50am


----------



## yulilin3

FoolishMortal82 said:


> Ohh ok, the only place to do the build a droid is in Darth's Mall? I thought someone said they were somewhere else. Hmm, I may have to wait for that, I really want my own mini droid haha





Arich01 said:


> I'm pretty sure *you can build them at Tattoine Traders* (the gift shop at the end of Star Tours)


this is correct


----------



## SalmonPink

FoolishMortal82 said:


> Ohh ok, the only place to do the build a droid is in Darth's Mall? I thought someone said they were somewhere else. Hmm, I may have to wait for that, I really want my own mini droid haha



There are Build A Droid stations at Tatooine Traders in HS and Once Upon A Toy in Downtown Disney, I believe. It's worth noting, though, that new droid pieces were announced at Star Wars Celebration this weekend gone. Some were already released that day in California and presumably will be in Florida soon, if they're not already. However, I have a feeling they also mentioned keeping some even newer pieces back, which they didn't show at the panel, specifically for SWW. (I could be mistaken on that last point, if anyone wants to confirm or correct.)


----------



## yulilin3

sorry for the confusion. When I say "let us is" I meant to watch the Stormtrooper show, and then everyone goes on ther way around 7:50am


----------



## cinder-ellah

Uh, oh.......life got in the way and I've missed a few pages  !
Yikes ! 
Catching up......thanks for all the hard work in keeping things up to date.

If there an official schedule of events for May 16th ?


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> Disney cruise getting a SW themed space
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ream-when-transformed-spaces-debut-this-fall/



I am really trying to hold off on a cruise until my youngest is potty trained…this is making it very difficult!


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> Uh, oh.......life got in the way and I've missed a few pages  !
> Yikes !
> Catching up......thanks for all the hard work in keeping things up to date.
> 
> If there an official schedule of events for May 16th ?


First post has all the info, including parade time and visiting celebrities and here's the link to Disney site https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-05-16/#timeofday=allday


----------



## pmaurer74

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Just in case anyone is looking for AP discount at POR for weekend V, a couple popped up this morning!   Saved a couple bucks to put toward spending money at the mall!!


I thought once they were gone they were always gone. Do you recall the dates and room rates? Were they RGR? I cannot check myself as I will not be buying the AP until May 1.,... never mind, we are going weekend IV.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> First post has all the info, including parade time and visiting celebrities and here's the link to Disney site https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-05-16/#timeofday=allday



Fabulous !   
Thank you soooo much !

I am proud to be an "Official Member" of the *"SWW I: Guinea Pig DISers*"


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

somehow we missed the lego building area at Darth's Mall - do you get to keep the thing you build (she asks hopefully) or is it a build it / take it apart and leave it there sort of thing?


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> somehow we missed the lego building area at Darth's Mall - do you get to keep the thing you build (she asks hopefully) or is it a build it / take it apart and leave it there sort of thing?


you keep it. My DD and I were at the Mall one evening and there was no one there so each of us built an x-wing and when we were done the guy taking care of the line told us: build as many as you want...so we made 6 
We recently glued them to hair clips (yep we used Kragel)


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I'm standing by my estimation that if the rebel lounge is indeed intended to be a lounge, and not an actual restaurant, there will not be any reservations.

Disney Dining is about the worst place to get any accurate info.


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> I'm standing by my estimation that if the rebel lounge is indeed intended to be a lounge, and not an actual restaurant, there will not be any reservations.
> 
> Disney Dining is about the worst place to get any accurate info.


just called myself. She tells me:
"As of right now they are taking walk ups but it will be available for reservations soon we just don't know when"
So I asked how are they taking walk ups now, doesn't it start May 15?
She taps her keyboard and tells me: "Oh yeah, it's just not  available to book"


----------



## FoolishMortal82

MakiraMarlena said:


> I'm standing by my estimation that if the rebel lounge is indeed intended to be a lounge, and not an actual restaurant, there will not be any reservations.
> 
> Disney Dining is about the worst place to get any accurate info.



YES. Depending on who you get, the Disney call line seems to know possibly less than the general public lol. I called a bunch to ask about the 24 hour MK party and the guy told me he would only know maybe 2 days before the general public and as of then he hadn't heard anything... not but 2 hours later, they announced the party publicly. So frustrating lol


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Unless it's a restaurant, and they expect guests to eat meals there, it won't be available to book. I'll wait and see if that's correct...they keep pushing it back and back and back.

Have noted that on the WDW website Trader Sam's is listed as "table service" and it's a lounge. Apparently they have servers and that is where they get that designation.


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> Unless it's a restaurant, and they expect guests to eat meals there, it won't be available to book. I'll wait and see if that's correct...they keep pushing it back and back and back.
> 
> Have noted that on the WDW website Trader Sam's is listed as "table service" and it's a lounge. Apparently they have servers and that is where they get that designation.


don't they offer food items? I thought they did.
I'm actually considering going to Trader Sam's this Saturday. Dropping off my DD and her friends at the Florida Anime Experience expo and I was thinking of checking it out while I wait.
Also the Brown Derby has a lounge and the also offer food and it's considered a table service


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

pmaurer74 said:


> I thought once they were gone they were always gone. Do you recall the dates and room rates? Were they RGR? I cannot check myself as I will not be buying the AP until May 1.,... never mind, we are going weekend IV.


For weekend IV at POR, there are two available room types with AP rates: river view ($177 avg per night) and RGR ($189 avg per night). You don't have to have the ap passes in hand to book it. Just call Disney and ask for the rate. You will have to have the passes at check in.


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> No they don't allow anyone past the stormtroopers. You have to wait for them to be done around 7:50am



Thanks everyone!


----------



## nallepuh

yulilin3 said:


> good question. On the first post of this thread you can see a short video of what is asked and how fast it's asked at the moment of signing up. If he understands basic commands he should be fine. Have you showed him videos of JTA? That would help him fully understand the whole training part.


The video is great! I'll teach him the questions and the answers. He has good memory so he will probably be able to remember it and answer in English. And yes, we have seen JTA videos but will watch them a few more times before we go so he will be even more prepared. He is really looking forward to it!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

yulilin3 said:


> don't they offer food items? I thought they did.
> I'm actually considering going to Trader Sam's this Saturday. Dropping off my DD and her friends at the Florida Anime Experience expo and I was thinking of checking it out while I wait.
> Also the Brown Derby has a lounge and the also offer food and it's considered a table service


 
was pointing out that because something is designated "table service" doesn't mean it will take reservations. It means they have servers who come to you instead of you ordering at a counter (although lounges usually have ordering at the bar as well). I don't trust Disney Dining to be correct about anything they said on the Rebel Hangar. Will have to wait and see.

I'm going to be at Trader Sam's on Saturday also.


----------



## lvstitch

Finally got my MagicBands


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> don't they offer food items? I thought they did.
> I'm actually considering going to Trader Sam's this Saturday. Dropping off my DD and her friends at the Florida Anime Experience expo and I was thinking of checking it out while I wait.
> Also the Brown Derby has a lounge and the also offer food and it's considered a table service



Yes trader Sam's has food. I want to go so bad.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Trader Sam's is awesome.  I went over Easter Weekend on my last minute solo trip (Dining Review is up) 

We plan on being there each night during our SWW trip.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> I did do the party last year, and after waiting in Constantine's line for 4 hours (I kid you not) I headed straight for him and he had no line at that point cause the fireworks were about to go off. He did meet during SWW, maybe 5 years ago, but haven't since.
> I got Zam Wessel while walking toward him, and then I tried to put on a serious face but I was so excited that I got to meet him that I just had on my goofy smile
> View attachment 89770 View attachment 89771 View attachment 89772



Aw man, he is super cool and even better with the guards! C'mon Disney! Bring him out for SWW!



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Aaaah you did Constantine!  Nice.
> 
> We didn't think to be in his line first.  But I think we were some of the only people to have a good time at that party.
> 
> We did barbossa first (Kenny the pirate was one group behind us for that so I felt smart).  Then we got the hyenas and the brers right after.  We got palpatine, starlord and gamorra at their dance party and then I for get what we did next... But at the end of the night 15 minutes before fireworks we wandered over to the streets of America and all the characters were out alone because everyone was lined up for fireworks.  So in ten minutes we got Gaston, Tremaine's, sheriff of Nottingham, Darth maul, boba fett, bowler hat guy and a few others I forget.



Aw man...again! This sounds like it was such a cool event!



SalmonPink said:


> There are Build A Droid stations at Tatooine Traders in HS and Once Upon A Toy in Downtown Disney, I believe. It's worth noting, though, that new droid pieces were announced at Star Wars Celebration this weekend gone. Some were already released that day in California and presumably will be in Florida soon, if they're not already. However, I have a feeling they also mentioned keeping some even newer pieces back, which they didn't show at the panel, specifically for SWW. (I could be mistaken on that last point, if anyone wants to confirm or correct.)



They did indeed say there are new pieces out now PLUS more coming out for SWW.



FoolishMortal82 said:


> YES. Depending on who you get, the Disney call line seems to know possibly less than the general public lol. I called a bunch to ask about the 24 hour MK party and the guy told me he would only know maybe 2 days before the general public and as of then he hadn't heard anything... not but 2 hours later, they announced the party publicly. So frustrating lol



Ha, it frustrates customers, and no doubt frustrates cast members, too! I feel just as bad for them as I do all of us trying to plan our trips.


----------



## Tltorrez

FoolishMortal82 said:


> YES. Depending on who you get, the Disney call line seems to know possibly less than the general public lol. I called a bunch to ask about the 24 hour MK party and the guy told me he would only know maybe 2 days before the general public and as of then he hadn't heard anything... not but 2 hours later, they announced the party publicly. So frustrating lol



Everyone knows if you want accurate information, you need to ask a bus driver. ;-)


----------



## Tltorrez

MakiraMarlena said:


> Unless it's a restaurant, and they expect guests to eat meals there, it won't be available to book. I'll wait and see if that's correct...they keep pushing it back and back and back.
> 
> Have noted that on the WDW website Trader Sam's is listed as "table service" and it's a lounge. Apparently they have servers and that is where they get that designation.



Lots of the lounges have servers/table services. They can a great place to have a relatively inexpensive lunch while still relaxing.

Although I'm not entirely sure it's a good idea, it definitely seems like they're going to have ADRs for this one. It would definitely be new territory.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I do not believe we have heard anything "definite" since all of it came from WDW-DINE and they are usually wrong. But we'll see. New territory for sure.

And yes there are plenty of lounges that serve food at WDW - but NONE of them take reservations.


----------



## Tltorrez

MakiraMarlena said:


> was pointing out that because something is designated "table service" doesn't mean it will take reservations. It means they have servers who come to you instead of you ordering at a counter (although lounges usually have ordering at the bar as well). I don't trust Disney Dining to be correct about anything they said on the Rebel Hangar. Will have to wait and see.
> 
> I'm going to be at Trader Sam's on Saturday also.



Keep in mind that our first info on this did not come from the CMs. It came from an email that got sent to TAs. And that clearly stated that you could book.

Of course, that doesn't mean they won't change their mind. But I'm hopeful.

Actually it's kind of annoying right now. I had finalized my plan and now It's all open again depending on whether this happens and I can schedule it in. I hate not having my plans finalized.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I don't think the travel agent announcement was all that clear. and it could have been incorrect. It's the ONLY public reference to the lounge anywhere, still.

A restaurant must turn tables. At a lounge you can stay for hours if you wish. Very different. They should describe this as a restaurant if they need to turn tables. and yes, it's annoying, because if they do require reservations, the only way anyone will be able to get inside is to have a reservation. If you miss the reservations, you likely won't get to try it.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

and let's face it most (almost all) CS locations don't take reservations - the exception (only one as far as I know) is BOG breakfast and lunch.  It can be 'a whole new world' with the SWW lounge situation!  I'm hoping for reservations as I'd rather not have to 'walk up'.  I do wonder if they'll have the roaming type characters during the week as well (I would assume so if it is open / available to book) .....


----------



## MakiraMarlena

and it can be noted that at BOG, you probably won't get in unless you have a reservation. BoG is permanent though, and not a temporary pop up.


----------



## HCinKC

Well maybe it won't be a lounge...lounge, not a lounge, ressies, no ressies, characters, no characters...

At this point who the heck knows...no one apparently. 

The only thing we know for sure is that it is annoying!


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3

Just checked the SW page and Ashley Eckstein has been removed from weekend V.
EDIT TO ADD: first post updated


----------



## AThrillingChase

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Just in case anyone is looking for AP discount at POR for weekend V, a couple popped up this morning!   Saved a couple bucks to put toward spending money at the mall!!


 
Thank you for mentioning this! I looked again and I can now get Coronado for $40 cheaper total than Caribbean Beach. I'm tempted to stay with CBR though since it has the new remodel. I will keep my eyes open to see if CBR standard rooms open up for AP (we had to book via orbitz because AP only has pirate rooms available).

I am with the camp that thinks rebel lounge will have ADR's. I know most lounges don't, but most aren't going to be as popular as this one. They don't really have room over there to form a big line to wait like they did with Trader Sam's (which is the only one with similar popularity I'd say). The mouse has a pretty good handle on how to do reservations at this point so I am sure they can figure it out, and I do not think most people will be hanging out there for hours. Lots of other stuff to do and it sounds like characters may just be walking through like the Beast does at BOG. Maybe there is even just going to be a new route from backstage for characters that just passes by. But, a lounge inside a park is not the same as a lounge at a resort.

Not to mention they could just have a main body of ADR and then leave some spots open based on demand and hand out limited numbers of pagers (to avoid a line) and fit people in as time allows, or do reservations only first weekend to gauge and then do some walk-ups or release more. But really, we just don't know! So I'm going to hope for the best instead of the worst, no need to get worked up about what hasn't come to fruition. And this from a total worry-wart!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Dis_Yoda said:


> Trader Sam's is awesome.  I went over Easter Weekend on my last minute solo trip (Dining Review is up)
> 
> We plan on being there each night during our SWW trip.


 
Love the review! I think you covered half of our upcoming trip!!


----------



## Felipe4

FYI all you Weekend Vs looking for Galactic Breakfast - I just got a notification that there's one on 6/13 for 2 at 9:40am. (This is my exact time, otherwise I would have snagged it.)

It's still available as of 2:00PM when I checked on it.


----------



## RedM94

Felipe4 said:


> FYI all you Weekend Vs looking for Galactic Breakfast - I just got a notification that there's one on 6/13 for 2 at 9:40am. (This is my exact time, otherwise I would have snagged it.)
> 
> It's still available as of 2:00PM when I checked on it.



Can I ask how you are being notified?  Is there a way to set up an alert if something opens?


----------



## pmaurer74

RedM94 said:


> Can I ask how you are being notified?  Is there a way to set up an alert if something opens?


Disney dining buddy worth the $8 it worked for my friend in 48 hours for CRT


----------



## wendypooh

RedM94 said:


> Can I ask how you are being notified?  Is there a way to set up an alert if something opens?



I'm not the OP, however, I assume it's one of those ADR tracker apps.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> Disney dining buddy worth the $8 it worked for my friend in 48 hours for CRT


you have to type it without the .com


----------



## Felipe4

RedM94 said:


> Can I ask how you are being notified?  Is there a way to set up an alert if something opens?


Yup, it's the Disney Dining Buddy. I had the other one until I realized that setting an alert to breakfast for the Sci-Fi wouldn't accomplish anything since it was a special event (and luckily they refunded my money).

ETA: the 6/13 Galactic Breakfast has now been snagged.


----------



## Ninja Mom

Venaros said:


> I hate all the contradicting information. Each castmember seems to have their own version. I'm on the edge of my seat here hoping to be able to experience this, and can't get any straight answers!





Tltorrez said:


> Everyone knows if you want accurate information, you need to ask a bus driver. ;-)



And not just any bus driver... you need to ask THIS Bus Driver!!!






~NM


----------



## yulilin3

Ninja Mom said:


> And not just any bus driver... you need to ask THIS Bus Driver!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~NM


When he's not driving a bus  he's officer Percival Peabody on the streets of Hollywood...his motto "If there's trouble, I'm in it" love him


----------



## coluk003

Ok Star Wars fans I need a little help. I'll start by saying I'm super cheap and being out of a job right now isn't helping lol. I'm looking for some original trilogy as well as rebels tattoos or stickers for my magic band.  And ideas? I looked on Amazon and they didn't really float my boat, but if you seen something from there post it. I e been to Walmart, not target yet, and Walmart in two stores had nothing sw related in the toy isle. I was looking there because I keep seeing there doc mcstuffins packs and hope to see a rebels one.

Any suggestions, any help would be great.


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> Ok Star Wars fans I need a little help. I'll start by saying I'm super cheap and being out of a job right now isn't helping lol. I'm looking for some original trilogy as well as rebels tattoos or stickers for my magic band.  And ideas? I looked on Amazon and they didn't really float my boat, but if you seen something from there post it. I e been to Walmart, not target yet, and Walmart in two stores had nothing sw related in the toy isle. I was looking there because I keep seeing there doc mcstuffins packs and hope to see a rebels one.
> 
> Any suggestions, any help would be great.


I really have no clue, I haven't bought anything like that in years. Have you tried party city?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I think I want to make a chopper T-shirt.  Anyone have any good suggestions? I'm coming up with a blank.  I'm thinking maybe a pic of chopper but then I wasn't some sort of joke or something.


----------



## momofallsons

kelgod09 said:


> Hope this is OK to post here...
> Looking for a Jedi Mickey Fantasmic! Dinner for 2 on Sun 5/10 if anyone is looking to unload 1. Fingers crossed, had no idea these were offered before SWWs actually start!



Can we post requests here?  I wasn't sure of all the rules... probably a long shot since most ADR posts I'm seeing are 4 people or less, but will give it a shot...  Looking for either Galactic Breakfast or Jedi Mickey Lunch/Dinner for 5 people on Friday 6/12 if anyone is looking to cancel one.  Not picky on which.. just looking to add one character meal into our trip.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

momofallsons said:


> Can we post requests here?  I wasn't sure of all the rules... probably a long shot since most ADR posts I'm seeing are 4 people or less, but will give it a shot...  Looking for either Galactic Breakfast or Jedi Mickey Lunch/Dinner for 5 people on Friday 6/13 if anyone is looking to cancel one.  Not picky on which.. just looking to add one character meal into our trip.


 
There are no lunch spots for the Jedi Mickey meal.  It's dinner only.


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> Can we post requests here?  I wasn't sure of all the rules... probably a long shot since most ADR posts I'm seeing are 4 people or less, but will give it a shot...  Looking for either Galactic Breakfast or Jedi Mickey Lunch/Dinner for 5 people on Friday 6/13 if anyone is looking to cancel one.  Not picky on which.. just looking to add one character meal into our trip.


the only rule here is respecting everyones opinion   Request away  not that I have any say in it


----------



## momofallsons

Felipe4 said:


> Yup, it's the Disney Dining Buddy. I had the other one until I realized that setting an alert to breakfast for the Sci-Fi wouldn't accomplish anything since it was a special event (and luckily they refunded my money).
> 
> ETA: the 6/13 Galactic Breakfast has now been snagged.



Wait... It doesn't work for special events???  I set it up with them to try to get Galactic Breakfast or Jedi Mickey... will that not work???


----------



## momofallsons

Ok... help!  What to do, what to do... There's a Galactic Breakfast available for the day I want, but for 4, not the 5 I need!  Do I take it, and hope that I can somehow convince them to let in my 3 year old as well??


----------



## CinderElsa

momofallsons said:


> Ok... help!  What to do, what to do... There's a Galactic Breakfast available for the day I want, but for 4, not the 5 I need!  Do I take it, and hope that I can somehow convince them to let in my 3 year old as well??


No. Sorry.


----------



## momofallsons

CinderElsa said:


> No. Sorry.



Yeah... didn't figure that would work...


----------



## Teamanderson

I have a question about fast passes in Hollywood studios. I read somewhere that you must use up all 3 fast passes to get additional ones. So say I have Star tours and terror in the morning and fantasmic at night... I can't get any additional until after fantasmic? I figured after using the star tours and terror I could get 2 more. I have the mama melrose fantasmic dining package for the first show but I'm about to cancel. I'm afraid I'll miss the fireworks.


----------



## Teamanderson

momofallsons said:


> Ok... help!  What to do, what to do... There's a Galactic Breakfast available for the day I want, but for 4, not the 5 I need!  Do I take it, and hope that I can somehow convince them to let in my 3 year old as well??[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> momofallsons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... It doesn't work for special events???  I set it up with them to try to get Galactic Breakfast or Jedi Mickey... will that not work???
> 
> 
> 
> i too am looking for galactic breakfast for June 5th or 6th for 4 people. So will Disney dining buddy not work for special events. That was what I selected on their site.
Click to expand...


----------



## mexxican

Teamanderson said:


> I have a question about fast passes in Hollywood studios. I read somewhere that you must use up all 3 fast passes to get additional ones. So say I have Star tours and terror in the morning and fantasmic at night... I can't get any additional until after fantasmic? I figured after using the star tours and terror I could get 2 more. I have the mama melrose fantasmic dining package for the first show but I'm about to cancel. I'm afraid I'll miss the fireworks.


If you have the Fantasmic dining package then you don't need FP for it


----------



## OZMom

I don't know how to insert a quote after I post, but this was in response to the person asking where to find stickers. 

I found mine at Michaels craft store. It was just the one set, but I only needed 3 out of it. I didn't see any others, but I wasn't looking either.


----------



## jillmc40

I am 29 days away and I suddenly feel like I have no idea what the heck we are doing!!  DS5 does not want to do JTA because he is scared of fighting anyone but Darth Vader, I don't want to push him.  All he wants to do is see the parade and meet the characters, and probably go to Darth's Maul.  We have the breakfast and the dinner scheduled, if we get in at rope drop Friday and Saturday and go straight to Chewie and any other difficult characters, is there a chance we will have covered the crew by Saturday night?  We don't want/need to see any of the "real people", just characters.  I would feel bad taking spots for real fans. I would like to stay one night for the fireworks, I am thinking Saturday night.  Am I under-estimating the time it will take to meet the characters and just get through it all?


----------



## coluk003

OZMom said:


> I don't know how to insert a quote after I post, but this was in response to the person asking where to find stickers.
> 
> I found mine at Michaels craft store. It was just the one set, but I only needed 3 out of it. I didn't see any others, but I wasn't looking either.



OMD how could I forget about micahels, probably because I've been in there twice in 40 years but that's besides the point lol. Thank you.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> I have a question about fast passes in Hollywood studios. I read somewhere that you must use up all 3 fast passes to get additional ones. So say I have Star tours and terror in the morning and fantasmic at night... I can't get any additional until after fantasmic? I figured after using the star tours and terror I could get 2 more. I have the mama melrose fantasmic dining package for the first show but I'm about to cancel. I'm afraid I'll miss the fireworks.


Right you have to use your original 3 fp before trying to get a fourth...you must then use that one before trying to get a fifth and so on.
With the F! package you won't be able to make the fireworks


----------



## yulilin3

jillmc40 said:


> I am 29 days away and I suddenly feel like I have no idea what the heck we are doing!!  DS5 does not want to do JTA because he is scared of fighting anyone but Darth Vader, I don't want to push him.  All he wants to do is see the parade and meet the characters, and probably go to Darth's Maul.  We have the breakfast and the dinner scheduled, if we get in at rope drop Friday and Saturday and go straight to Chewie and any other difficult characters, is there a chance we will have covered the crew by Saturday night?  We don't want/need to see any of the "real people", just characters.  I would feel bad taking spots for real fans. I would like to stay one night for the fireworks, I am thinking Saturday night.  Am I under-estimating the time it will take to meet the characters and just get through it all?


which characters do you want to meet, that's the most time consuming thing, when you say through it all, what does "all" mean to you...just trying to know exactly what you want done on your SWW days so I can help you better


----------



## coluk003

Teamanderson said:


> I have a question about fast passes in Hollywood studios. I read somewhere that you must use up all 3 fast passes to get additional ones. So say I have Star tours and terror in the morning and fantasmic at night... I can't get any additional until after fantasmic? I figured after using the star tours and terror I could get 2 more. I have the mama melrose fantasmic dining package for the first show but I'm about to cancel. I'm afraid I'll miss the fireworks.




As someone mentioned above if you have the dinner with famtasmic you don't need to use a fast pass for the three you selected, so go get that toy stor now lol.also since you asked you can not get a 4th fastpass till the 3rd has been used or expired though. It's the one down side I see to using them for fireworks and such.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Teamanderson said:


> I have a question about fast passes in Hollywood studios. I read somewhere that you must use up all 3 fast passes to get additional ones. So say I have Star tours and terror in the morning and fantasmic at night... I can't get any additional until after fantasmic? I figured after using the star tours and terror I could get 2 more. I have the mama melrose fantasmic dining package for the first show but I'm about to cancel. I'm afraid I'll miss the fireworks.



personally I would cancel your F!  FP and make one for something else so you have the ability to get more FP earlier in the day.  You might even be able to pick up F! as a 5th FP...


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> personally I would cancel your F!  FP and make one for something else so you have the ability to get more FP earlier in the day.  You might even be able to *pick up F! as a 5th FP*...


this is completely true. I was at DHS about 2 weeks ago and grabbed a 4th fp for F! 40 minutes before the show. This was the second F! and I really didn't need it since the theater never filled up


----------



## Itinkso

Monykalyn said:


> And Yay to a lunch M&G  with Itinkso


I finally have time to answer - I have a 4-hour layover in Portland on my way to my final destination in CA. Thanks, Delta, for changing my flights. 

DD and I enjoyed our lunch with yulilin and Stephanie!! It was fun discussing a variety of topics. Captain's Grille is a great setting for a 'meet and greet' as it's very quiet and calm there. 

I have to share this: the night before we met up with yulilin and Steph, I had been with 4 CMs who have been and some will be SWW CMs. As they discussed the changes for this year, everything they presented had already been posted by yulilin! I even was able to add in Rebel Hangar/Backlot info! Yay, @yulilin3!!

Also, DD and I endured 4 huge downpours yesterday while in DHS. During the 3:00 BatB show, there was a deluge, wind, and sideways rain. Everyone stayed dry except for the people in the last couple of rows. CMs moved them forward and the crowd remained in the theater after the show until the rain lightened. There wasn't lightning so we did feel safe there. So, get there early to sit as forward as possible and stay away from the far left and far right of the theater.

DD also noted they squeegeed the JTA stage so the shows could continue as they were running both tiers yesterday.


----------



## Felipe4

momofallsons said:


> Wait... It doesn't work for special events???  I set it up with them to try to get Galactic Breakfast or Jedi Mickey... will that not work???



Disney Dining Buddy has both the Galactic Breakfast and the Jedi Mickey H&V listed. ADR Sniper, another alert service I had used, does not as it doesn't list temporary events.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> I finally have time to answer - I have a 4-hour layover in Portland on my way to my final destination in CA. Thanks, Delta, for changing my flights.
> 
> DD and I enjoyed our lunch with yulilin and Stephanie!! It was fun discussing a variety of topics. Captain's Grille is a great setting for a 'meet and greet' as it's very quiet and calm there.
> 
> I have to share this: the night before we met up with yulilin and Steph, I had been with 4 CMs who have been and some will be SWW CMs. As they discussed the changes for this year, everything they presented had already been posted by yulilin! I even was able to add in Rebel Hangar/Backlot info! Yay, @yulilin3!!
> 
> Also, DD and I endured 4 huge downpours yesterday while in DHS. During the 3:00 BatB show, there was a deluge, wind, and sideways rain. Everyone stayed dry except for the people in the last couple of rows. CMs moved them forward and the crowd remained in the theater after the show until the rain lightened. There wasn't lightning so we did feel safe there. So, get there early to sit as forward as possible and stay away from the far left and far right of the theater.
> 
> DD also noted they squeegeed the JTA stage so the shows could continue as they were running both tiers yesterday.


We had a great time as well!! Thanks for the info on Theater of the Stars, it has been a 6 day stretch of everyday rain here and I was just thinking about that. Good to know that it's not completely miserable inside the theater


----------



## Felipe4

Such conflict! I saw a 6/13 reservation for Jedi Mickey that WASN'T Fantasmic (which I have, but the F! will be pointless with the FtF package for fireworks), but it was for 7:30 (which will probably conflict with the dessert party). Ahhh! What to doooo.


----------



## MooksterL1

momofallsons said:


> Can we post requests here?  I wasn't sure of all the rules... probably a long shot since most ADR posts I'm seeing are 4 people or less, but will give it a shot...  Looking for either Galactic Breakfast or Jedi Mickey Lunch/Dinner for 5 people on Friday 6/12 if anyone is looking to cancel one.  Not picky on which.. just looking to add one character meal into our trip.


I am going to cancel a Jedi Mickey Dinner for 4 as soon as I firm up plans - probably 8:40 pm.  I am happy to coordinate with you when I do just in case you could snag it for 5 people.


----------



## eschil

I have a lot of reservations to cancel due to debating 2 different weeks to go during SWW and the late addition of my in-laws to the trip.  Now that work has settled down (tax season is finally over) I have time to try to coordinate with someone for the following.  All of the following reservations are for 4 people.

Sci-Fi Galactic Breakfast

Tues, May 26 8:05
Wed, May 27 8:05
Fri, May 29 9:10 - GONE
Sun, May 31 11:00
Tues, June 2 8:15
Fri, June 5 11:00

H&V Jedi Mickey w/Fantasmic

Tues, June 2 5:40 p.m.
Wed, June 3 5:45 p.m.


----------



## RedM94

Eshil, 

PM sent.  Thank you for offering to the board.


----------



## RedM94

I am a bit confused with coordinating the cancelation of an ADR so another party can book it.  What is the easiest way to transition.  Is it just hit and miss?  One party cancels as another party tries to book?  

Any help would be appreciated.   

Rick


----------



## Cluelyss

RedM94 said:


> I am a bit confused with coordinating the cancelation of an ADR so another party can book it.  What is the easiest way to transition.  Is it just hit and miss?  One party cancels as another party tries to book?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Rick


Yep, that's it. I've done this successfully many times, but there is always the risk that someone else could grab it in the process. Best to plan the transfer for an "off" time of day to eliminate that possibility as much as possible.


----------



## Itinkso

RedM94 said:


> I am a bit confused with coordinating the cancelation of an ADR so another party can book it.  What is the easiest way to transition.  Is it just hit and miss?  One party cancels as another party tries to book?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Rick


Yes, the party with the ADR cancels at a predetermined time (odd time works best), and the 2nd party picks it up.


----------



## RedM94

Thank you!!  Makes sense trying in the off times.


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> Just checked the SW page and Ashley Eckstein has been removed from weekend V.
> EDIT TO ADD: first post updated


No!!!!  That's who DD14 was excited to see


----------



## luvallprincesses

AThrillingChase said:


> Thank you for mentioning this! I looked again and I can now get Coronado for $40 cheaper total than Caribbean Beach. I'm tempted to stay with CBR though since it has the new remodel. I will keep my eyes open to see if CBR standard rooms open up for AP (we had to book via orbitz because AP only has pirate rooms available).
> 
> I am with the camp that thinks rebel lounge will have ADR's. I know most lounges don't, but most aren't going to be as popular as this one. They don't really have room over there to form a big line to wait like they did with Trader Sam's (which is the only one with similar popularity I'd say). The mouse has a pretty good handle on how to do reservations at this point so I am sure they can figure it out, and I do not think most people will be hanging out there for hours. Lots of other stuff to do and it sounds like characters may just be walking through like the Beast does at BOG. Maybe there is even just going to be a new route from backstage for characters that just passes by. But, a lounge inside a park is not the same as a lounge at a resort.
> 
> Not to mention they could just have a main body of ADR and then leave some spots open based on demand and hand out limited numbers of pagers (to avoid a line) and fit people in as time allows, or do reservations only first weekend to gauge and then do some walk-ups or release more. But really, we just don't know! So I'm going to hope for the best instead of the worst, no need to get worked up about what hasn't come to fruition. And this from a total worry-wart!


I'm confused, I booked a standard room at CBR using an AP rate, didn't I?  Were they never available or currently sold out?  I'm starting to doubt my reservation is correct.


----------



## Koh1977

Felipe4 said:


> Disney Dining Buddy has both the Galactic Breakfast and the Jedi Mickey H&V listed. ADR Sniper, another alert service I had used, does not as it doesn't list temporary events.



WDW Tools does not have the temporary/special events listed either.


----------



## RedM94

Koh1977 said:


> WDW Tools does not have the temporary/special events listed either.



So do any of these offer the ability to monitor for FTF Deluxe Premium Package?


----------



## Seltzer76

Successfully booked Galactic Breakfast for 6/13...Dining Buddy worked!  I have had it on for a month and only had one previous hit (which was gone by the time I checked it).  This time though I didn't hesitate...I looked at the text on my phone...then I looked at the person I was in a meeting with and said..."Excuse me, I have to take this".  Then I grabbed my purse, hid in the bathroom, and BOOKED IT!  It was within 3 minutes of getting the text (last time it was gone within 5 min).    Of course, now I am going to be greedy and try to get one a little earlier (mine is for 9:40).  But I am extremely happy!


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> this is completely true. I was at DHS about 2 weeks ago and grabbed a 4th fp for F! 40 minutes before the show. This was the second F! and I really didn't need it since the theater never filled up


Thank you all so much for your responses! I will cancel my fast passes for F! So I can get more through out the day and try to get the f! Later in the day. I'm also going to cancel the f! Meal so I won't miss the fireworks.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

coluk003 said:


> Ok Star Wars fans I need a little help. I'll start by saying I'm super cheap and being out of a job right now isn't helping lol. I'm looking for some original trilogy as well as rebels tattoos or stickers for my magic band.  And ideas? I looked on Amazon and they didn't really float my boat, but if you seen something from there post it. I e been to Walmart, not target yet, and Walmart in two stores had nothing sw related in the toy isle. I was looking there because I keep seeing there doc mcstuffins packs and hope to see a rebels one.
> 
> Any suggestions, any help would be great.


Found some cool ones at toys r us, I  think they were like two dollars for a pack. They also had some in the pack that were too large, and they had some that were small enough


----------



## Itinkso

Teamanderson said:


> Thank you all so much for your responses! I will cancel my fast passes for F! So I can get more through out the day and try to get the f! Later in the day. I'm also going to cancel the f! Meal so I won't miss the fireworks.


That should work out fine. We picked up Fant FPs on Wednesday at 7:30 for the only show of the night at 8:30.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Take it for what its worth, but I just called Disney Dining and the nice CM knew exactly what I was talking about when asking about booking a reservation for The Rebel Lounge. She began the process of booking it and couldn't figure out why the reservation wouldn't confirm. She put me on hold and then came back on and said at the time, the can not accept reservations, but walk ups will be available. I had then asked her if it will only be a "Walk up" and she said she honestly wasn't sure because it wasn't even showing a date that reservations could be made. She did tell me that it was $14.99 and basically read off the descriptive info that was already posted. Hopefully that will change and reservations will open


----------



## AThrillingChase

luvallprincesses said:


> I'm confused, I booked a standard room at CBR using an AP rate, didn't I?  Were they never available or currently sold out?  I'm starting to doubt my reservation is correct.


 
No no, they were sold out for me. Yours is likely fine. But availability is always different with AP rates, it is essentially whatever they have left.


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> No!!!!  That's who DD14 was excited to see


I'm sorry


----------



## Felipe4

Seltzer76 said:


> Successfully booked Galactic Breakfast for 6/13...Dining Buddy worked!  I have had it on for a month and only had one previous hit (which was gone by the time I checked it).  This time though I didn't hesitate...I looked at the text on my phone...then I looked at the person I was in a meeting with and said..."Excuse me, I have to take this".  Then I grabbed my purse, hid in the bathroom, and BOOKED IT!  It was within 3 minutes of getting the text (last time it was gone within 5 min).    Of course, now I am going to be greedy and try to get one a little earlier (mine is for 9:40).  But I am extremely happy!



You got the one I saw! Glad a DISser got it!


----------



## Felipe4

Who are the DISsers on the lookout for 6/13 reservations for Galactic and Jedi Mickey? There were a couple of you! I can PM you if I see anything! (And if I take an earlier Galactic, I'll gladly transfer my current one to one of y'all).


----------



## barclay

Felipe4 said:


> Who are the DISsers on the lookout for 6/13 reservations for Galactic and Jedi Mickey? There were a couple of you! I can PM you if I see anything! (And if I take an earlier Galactic, I'll gladly transfer my current one to one of y'all).


I'm on the lookout for a Galactic on the 13th or 14th. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## RedM94

eschil said:


> I have a lot of reservations to cancel due to debating 2 different weeks to go during SWW and the late addition of my in-laws to the trip.  Now that work has settled down (tax season is finally over) I have time to try to coordinate with someone for the following.  All of the following reservations are for 4 people.
> 
> Sci-Fi Galactic Breakfast
> 
> Tues, May 26 8:05
> Wed, May 27 8:05
> Fri, May 29 9:10 - GONE
> Sun, May 31 11:00
> Tues, June 2 8:15
> Fri, June 5 11:00
> 
> H&V Jedi Mickey w/Fantasmic
> 
> Tues, June 2 5:40 p.m.
> Wed, June 3 5:45 p.m.



Awesome, worked like a charm!!!!   Thank you for the ADR help!!!
Rick


----------



## eschil

RedM94 said:


> Awesome, worked like a charm!!!!   Thank you for the ADR help!!!
> Rick



You are very welcome.  Glad I could help.


----------



## tinkerpea

momofallsons said:


> Ok... help!  What to do, what to do... There's a Galactic Breakfast available for the day I want, but for 4, not the 5 I need!  Do I take it, and hope that I can somehow convince them to let in my 3 year old as well??



We've actually done this, it was for be our guest dinner and CRT, they was fine with it, and said it happens! 
They just told us we may have a couple of minute extra wait due to getting the table ready.


----------



## wdhinn89

Somebody is cancelling several reservations for May and June for Sci Fi and H&W on the May cancellation thread


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

luvallprincesses said:


> I'm confused, I booked a standard room at CBR using an AP rate, didn't I?  Were they never available or currently sold out?  I'm starting to doubt my reservation is correct.



You should be fine the AP rates sold out really quick and there are a few popping up now. People are either canceling or Disney released another block of rooms.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

I'm watching/stalking for a galactic breakfast on June 14th too. We have a party of 5, but would take 4, or even 3 if we could get it.  Remaining optimistic.


----------



## HCinKC

coluk003 said:


> Ok Star Wars fans I need a little help. I'll start by saying I'm super cheap and being out of a job right now isn't helping lol. I'm looking for some original trilogy as well as rebels tattoos or stickers for my magic band.  And ideas? I looked on Amazon and they didn't really float my boat, but if you seen something from there post it. I e been to Walmart, not target yet, and Walmart in two stores had nothing sw related in the toy isle. I was looking there because I keep seeing there doc mcstuffins packs and hope to see a rebels one.
> 
> Any suggestions, any help would be great.



Party City has Rebels tattoos. It is one page with 16 images for 99 cents. At the store I went to, they were on an end cap (rather than in an aisle with a character marker), so it took me a smidge to find them. That store had all of the original SW party stuff on clearance, so if there had been any tattoos, they were gone when I looked.

I have seen original stickers at Michaels and Joann, Hobby Lobby probably has them, too...probably any craft store. I have also seen them at Hallmark. I recently saw them someplace else, but I am totally drawing a blank...


----------



## BobaFettFan

yulilin3, Can you add me to May 17th and DPPFTF for the same day?  And can you post the link to the meetup thread?


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> yulilin3, Can you add me to May 17th and DPPFTF for the same day?  And can you post the link to the meetup thread?


The link is right under this post. @Itinkso runs the roll call, she'll be able to add you


----------



## BobaFettFan

oh, ha. there it is. Thanks!


----------



## Koh1977

completely unrelated, BUT is anyone going to the DISapalooza in December at Universal Studios?


----------



## newenglandjess

So I think only my friends on here can truly understand the emotional roller coaster I just went on  I've been trying for weeks to get an earlier Sci-fi Galactic Breakfast ADR for May 17th for the 4 of us. We got the premium ftf for that day  but our current ADR will make us miss the parade   DS 7 loves Star Wars just like his mom  and I really want him to be able to experience it all on our very 1st and only SWW day. So through all of the great advice on here  I signed up for dining buddy and I got a text at 8:24pm  I immediately got on my iPad and was so excited... I couldn't believe it but it said there was an 8:15am for 4 that was perfect! I was already on the reservation page on another tab so I kept trying and nothing  It was only 8:25pm! I went from being on the biggest emotional high to complete frustration  I know it may seem silly to some but I figured some of you could relate to my excitement and then let down  lol. I'm not giving up hope yet though


----------



## BobaFettFan

That really sucks!  I'm sure you'll get it though. Keep trying!


----------



## houseful of boys

newenglandjess said:


> So I think only my friends on here can truly understand the emotional roller coaster I just went on  I've been trying for weeks to get an earlier Sci-fi Galactic Breakfast ADR for May 17th for the 4 of us. We got the premium ftf for that day  but our current ADR will make us miss the parade   DS 7 loves Star Wars just like his mom  and I really want him to be able to experience it all on our very 1st and only SWW day. So through all of the great advice on here  I signed up for dining buddy and I got a text at 8:24pm  I immediately got on my iPad and was so excited... I couldn't believe it but it said there was an 8:15am for 4 that was perfect! I was already on the reservation page on another tab so I kept trying and nothing  It was only 8:25pm! I went from being on the biggest emotional high to complete frustration  I know it may seem silly to some but I figured some of you could relate to my excitement and then let down  lol. I'm not giving up hope yet though


 
I had something similar to this happen to me and it took me a couple hours to realize the problem was I had a FP that was conflicting with the time. The adr would be available but when I would log in, it would disappear. I was so stressed out until I finally figured it out. Make sure that isn't what's happening to you. Maybe it's still there?


----------



## AThrillingChase

newenglandjess said:


> So I think only my friends on here can truly understand the emotional roller coaster I just went on  I've been trying for weeks to get an earlier Sci-fi Galactic Breakfast ADR for May 17th for the 4 of us. We got the premium ftf for that day  but our current ADR will make us miss the parade   DS 7 loves Star Wars just like his mom  and I really want him to be able to experience it all on our very 1st and only SWW day. So through all of the great advice on here  I signed up for dining buddy and I got a text at 8:24pm  I immediately got on my iPad and was so excited... I couldn't believe it but it said there was an 8:15am for 4 that was perfect! I was already on the reservation page on another tab so I kept trying and nothing  It was only 8:25pm! I went from being on the biggest emotional high to complete frustration  I know it may seem silly to some but I figured some of you could relate to my excitement and then let down  lol. I'm not giving up hope yet though



Yeah don't give up! You will likely find one as the day approaches. Also, can you possibly do the breakfast on a non SWW day? Even if you just popped into HS in the morning? That is what we are ending up doing to avoid missing the parade and things. I like to combine HS days with EP days since the walk/boat is so easy.


----------



## Dugette

Thanks to another DISer, I finally got a Jedi Mickey dinner that will work for us!  Since we got the DPFtF on the day we were going to do it originally (and it conflicted), I hung onto all my back-up scenarios until I got one that we could actually do without too much trouble. Since I have that now, I think I can finally part with all of my hoarded Weekend 1 & 2 H&V ADRs. Wanted to put it here first and I'll post it on the May dining cancellation thread a bit later tonight (well, any that aren't taken). I'll be on for awhile tonight if anyone wants to coordinate - just send me a PM.

All reservations are for 3 people (but probably would also work for 4, though I'm not 100% sure).

Friday, 5/15 at 5pm WITH Fantasmic (GONE to another DISer!)
Friday, 5/15 at 8:50pm
Saturday, 5/23 at 4:45pm
Sunday, 5/24 at 7:55pm
Monday, 5/25 at 4:55pm WITH Fantasmic

Hope someone can use these! 

ETA - I think I'll wait until tomorrow night to put these on the main cancellation thread. Feel free to PM if you want one before that.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Koh1977 said:


> completely unrelated, BUT is anyone going to the DISapalooza in December at Universal Studios?



I think I might be!  Being a huge Harry Potter fan (geez, at this point, what am I not a huge fan of?).  I couldn't resist!  Maybe now I'll finally get picked in the Olivander show!  That will be my goal that night, that and to make myself sick off butterbeer.


----------



## lovingeire

Did you try to register by clicking the link in the text/email Dining buddy sends or by logging into MDE? I jut clicked the link and had success that time hit not when I tried to find it myself.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Dugette said:


> Thanks to another DISer, I finally got a Jedi Mickey dinner that will work for us!



Psst, it was me.  



haha.


----------



## Dugette

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Psst, it was me.
> 
> 
> 
> haha.


And thank you so much!


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> completely unrelated, BUT is anyone going to the DISapalooza in December at Universal Studios?





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think I might be!  Being a huge Harry Potter fan (geez, at this point, what am I not a huge fan of?).  I couldn't resist!  Maybe now I'll finally get picked in the Olivander show!  That will be my goal that night, that and to make myself sick off butterbeer.


It sounds like fun. I don't think I'll go but I know a wand keeper that used to be friends with Shelby Mayer (citizen of Hollywood) and another one that was actually an extra in the HP movie, to be precise the one who killed Hedwig  . Also my son is a character escort for Celestina Warbeck so he might work the event


----------



## pld5

Still no show times announced for Weekend V, but yet they have removed Ashley Eckstein?    I will need to spend time in the Rebel Lounge to process all of this.    ;-)


----------



## lovethattink

Ninja Mom said:


> And not just any bus driver... you need to ask THIS Bus Driver!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~NM





yulilin3 said:


> When he's not driving a bus  he's officer Percival Peabody on the streets of Hollywood...his motto "If there's trouble, I'm in it" love him



and a friend of Erik a Royal Historian


----------



## newenglandjess

Thanks everybody for all the good vibes  I just went to MDE and checked my fp+ no overlap  Also the tickets we're using are days left from our 10 day no expirations (I miss those) without the park hopper so that's why I'm trying to fit it all in 1 day and can't park hop. I hit the link on my iPhone and it asked me to sign in while I signed in on that I used my other hand to change tabs on the iPad and hit get table on there. Lol wow can you tell how bad I want this ADR


----------



## Dugette

newenglandjess said:


> Thanks everybody for all the good vibes  I just went to MDE and checked my fp+ no overlap  Also the tickets we're using are days left from our 10 day no expirations (I miss those) without the park hopper so that's why I'm trying to fit it all in 1 day and can't park hop. I hit the link on my iPhone and it asked me to sign in while I signed in on that I used my other hand to change tabs on the iPad and hit get table on there. Lol wow can you tell how bad I want this ADR


I really hope you catch something - if so, we'll see you there! (Wish I could help you, but we need ours).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> It sounds like fun. I don't think I'll go but I know a wand keeper that used to be friends with Shelby Mayer (citizen of Hollywood) and another one that was actually an extra in the HP movie, to be precise the one who killed Hedwig  . Also my son is a character escort for Celestina Warbeck so he might work the event



Whoa, that is crazy about the extra.  I'll have to go up to the wand guys and be like...did you kill Hedwig?


----------



## kalliyan1

Dugette said:


> Thanks to another DISer, I finally got a Jedi Mickey dinner that will work for us!  Since we got the DPFtF on the day we were going to do it originally (and it conflicted), I hung onto all my back-up scenarios until I got one that we could actually do without too much trouble. Since I have that now, I think I can finally part with all of my hoarded Weekend 1 & 2 H&V ADRs. Wanted to put it here first and I'll post it on the May dining cancellation thread a bit later tonight (well, any that aren't taken). I'll be on for awhile tonight if anyone wants to coordinate - just send me a PM.
> 
> All reservations are for 3 people (but probably would also work for 4, though I'm not 100% sure).
> 
> Friday, 5/15 at 5pm WITH Fantasmic
> Friday, 5/15 at 8:50pm
> Saturday, 5/23 at 4:45pm
> Sunday, 5/24 at 7:55pm
> Monday, 5/25 at 4:55pm WITH Fantasmic
> 
> Hope someone can use these!


Thank you so much for coordinating the reservation. I appreciate it!!!


----------



## momofallsons

MooksterL1 said:


> I am going to cancel a Jedi Mickey Dinner for 4 as soon as I firm up plans - probably 8:40 pm.  I am happy to coordinate with you when I do just in case you could snag it for 5 people.



We have 9:00 pm Fantasmic tickets right now, so I think 8:40 would be too late.  Thanks so much for the offer though!!


----------



## momofallsons

tinkerpea said:


> We've actually done this, it was for be our guest dinner and CRT, they was fine with it, and said it happens!
> They just told us we may have a couple of minute extra wait due to getting the table ready.



Really?  That's great!  Did you just ask if you could add in an extra person when you arrived?  Maybe it's worth a shot then... Too bad he's already 3.  He probably won't eat anything anyway & if he was only a couple months younger it wouldn't even be an issue because you can't make reservations for under 3, right?


----------



## lovethattink

Just throwing it out there. I saw this morning that Carrie Fisher will be at Tampa con


----------



## jtowntoflorida

lovethattink said:


> Just throwing it out there. I saw this morning that Carrie Fisher will be at Tampa con



I read this as "Carrie Fisher will be a tampon" and did a double take.  LOL!


----------



## Tltorrez

Koh1977 said:


> completely unrelated, BUT is anyone going to the DISapalooza in December at Universal Studios?



I heard this on the podcast and was thinking about it as a Christmas present for my parents. It looks amazing.


----------



## Tltorrez

not sure if anyone posted this yet. It explains why SWW is being pushed out of Premier Theater - they're apparently tearing it down.

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/04/20/disney-world-to-build-new-theater-in-hollywood-studios/


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> not sure if anyone posted this yet. It explains why SWW is being pushed out of Premier Theater - they're apparently tearing it down.
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/04/20/disney-world-to-build-new-theater-in-hollywood-studios/


I read that on wdwMagic yesterday. I really hope they announce SWland at D23 and start building right away (or tearing down) Backlot Tours has been closed for almost a year and still no movement has been seen.


----------



## lllGurulll

We will be there on a Friday during SWW but not coming until later in the afternoon around 3-4.  Will we have trouble even getting into the park?  6/5


----------



## yulilin3

lllGurulll said:


> We will be there on a Friday during SWW but not coming until later in the afternoon around 3-4.  Will we have trouble even getting into the park?  6/5


no you won't.


----------



## lllGurulll

yulilin3 said:


> no you won't.


Cool thanks.  Would hate to drive over just to have to leave again.  I know the crowds will be heavy but I think the kids would enjoy at least seeing some of the star wars atmosphere after we are done at the waterpark.  Of course, thats  considering they actually want to leave the waterpark.


----------



## Cluelyss

momofallsons said:


> Really?  That's great!  Did you just ask if you could add in an extra person when you arrived?  Maybe it's worth a shot then... Too bad he's already 3.  He probably won't eat anything anyway & if he was only a couple months younger it wouldn't even be an issue because you can't make reservations for under 3, right?


Children under three still need to be included on a reservation, because they must be included in headcount for restaurant capacity.


----------



## yulilin3

not sure if you guys have seen the 2 new Rebels posters:


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> not sure if you guys have seen the 2 new Rebels posters:View attachment 89992 View attachment 89993



Eeeee, these look amazing! I was kind of wondering if Ahsoka would just be an occassional cameo, but it really looks like she's going to become a driving force on the show, I'm so happy!


----------



## yulilin3

I just read on the Her Universe fb page that the lightsaber skirt is sold out, not sure if she had separate stock for SWW or not.
Also just called Disney Dinning, they will have concrete information after May 1st but it looks like it will be a walk up...and we keep on waiting
Also, for AP and out of site people you can book your fp for Friday May 22nd today, it looks like everything is available


----------



## momofallsons

Cluelyss said:


> Children under three still need to be included on a reservation, because they must be included in headcount for restaurant capacity.



Ah, didn't know, but totally makes sense!  Seems like everything being pre-planned is tied to park tickets, so wasn't sure how ADR's were handled.  Thanks!


----------



## lovingeire

If anyone is looking for a Galactic Breakfast on 6/5 I've gotten a notification for a 10:25 for a party of 5.


----------



## CinderElsa

yulilin3 said:


> I just read on the Her Universe fb page that the lightsaber skirt is sold out, not sure if she had separate stock for SWW or not.


I think she does. From the blog:

_Fans who cannot make it to Star Wars Celebration this year will find most items from the new Her Universe Star Wars fashion collection available online the weekend of Celebration at www.heruniverse.com *and later at Disney’s Star Wars Weekends in Orlando, FL*._


----------



## momofallsons

Ok, have another question.  I booked a Galactic breakfast even though it was for less people (thinking maybe I'll just send DH with the older two boys if we don't get a reservation for all 5 between now and the trip).  Anyway, I'm confused by the confirmation email with regard to the dining plan.  

At the top it is labeled "Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi - 2 DDP Entitlements", which I assumed meant it would use 2 table serve credits.  (I also thought the SSW character meals were listed on the Disney Dining plan pdf of where you can use your credits.)

But then further down in the email under the Dining Plans Accepted section, there's this chart:
2015 Disney Dining Plans        Entitlements Required
                                                  Breakfast
Quick Service                                      -
Dining                                                -
Deluxe Dining                                      -
Premium Dining                                   1
Platinum Dining                                   1

And then there's this towards the bottom:
Restriction / Requirement
- If applicable, location requires 2 Table Service meals for Disney Dining Plan

It seems they're contradicting themselves... so, for those of you who have done the breakfast, do they actually let you use your dining plan credits or not??  I'm just trying to figure out whether I should save some of our credits for this, or whether we'll need to pay for it separately out of pocket.  Thanks!!


----------



## slaveone

its only 1 credit if on premium or platinum which are fairly unuasual plans i believe.


momofallsons said:


> Ok, have another question.  I booked a Galactic breakfast even though it was for less people (thinking maybe I'll just send DH with the older two boys if we don't get a reservation for all 5 between now and the trip).  Anyway, I'm confused by the confirmation email with regard to the dining plan.
> 
> At the top it is labeled "Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi - 2 DDP Entitlements", which I assumed meant it would use 2 table serve credits.  (I also thought the SSW character meals were listed on the Disney Dining plan pdf of where you can use your credits.)
> 
> But then further down in the email under the Dining Plans Accepted section, there's this chart:
> 2015 Disney Dining Plans        Entitlements Required
> Breakfast
> Quick Service                                      -
> Dining                                                -
> Deluxe Dining                                      -
> Premium Dining                                   1
> Platinum Dining                                   1
> 
> And then there's this towards the bottom:
> Restriction / Requirement
> - If applicable, location requires 2 Table Service meals for Disney Dining Plan
> 
> It seems they're contradicting themselves... so, for those of you who have done the breakfast, do they actually let you use your dining plan credits or not??  I'm just trying to figure out whether I should save some of our credits for this, or whether we'll need to pay for it separately out of pocket.  Thanks!!


----------



## CinderElsa

momofallsons said:


> Ok, have another question.  I booked a Galactic breakfast even though it was for less people (thinking maybe I'll just send DH with the older two boys if we don't get a reservation for all 5 between now and the trip).  Anyway, I'm confused by the confirmation email with regard to the dining plan.
> 
> At the top it is labeled "Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi - 2 DDP Entitlements", which I assumed meant it would use 2 table serve credits.  (I also thought the SSW character meals were listed on the Disney Dining plan pdf of where you can use your credits.)
> 
> But then further down in the email under the Dining Plans Accepted section, there's this chart:
> 2015 Disney Dining Plans        Entitlements Required
> Breakfast
> Quick Service                                      -
> Dining                                                -
> Deluxe Dining                                      -
> Premium Dining                                   1
> Platinum Dining                                   1
> 
> And then there's this towards the bottom:
> Restriction / Requirement
> - If applicable, location requires 2 Table Service meals for Disney Dining Plan
> 
> It seems they're contradicting themselves... so, for those of you who have done the breakfast, do they actually let you use your dining plan credits or not??  I'm just trying to figure out whether I should save some of our credits for this, or whether we'll need to pay for it separately out of pocket.  Thanks!!


You can use your credits.


----------



## momofallsons

Not sure if anyone is looking for a single or to add an extra person, but there was a Feel the Force Premium Package available for 1 person on 6/12 at 10:00am when I just looked at Disney's Dining page.


----------



## momofallsons

CinderElsa said:


> You can use your credits.



Ok, great!  I was worried because on the other dining confirmation emails I've gotten, they had dashes used for the plans where you couldn't use those credits.


----------



## Mrs D

momofallsons said:


> - do they actually let you use your dining plan credits or not??  I'm just trying to figure out whether I should save some of our credits for this, or whether we'll need to pay for it separately out of pocket.  Thanks!!



You may use any dining plan that include Table Serve Credits. This meal uses 2 credits per person under the Dining Plus Plan (regular) or the Deluxe dining plan.


----------



## yulilin3

small update on Sci Fi breakfast, this comes from a reliable source:
there will be an allergy friendly menu for those with gluten and nut allergies.
Darth Vader waffles will be on the menu
The pastry plate is changing and will have 6 pastries
All guests will receive a light saber (Waiting on confirmation to see if it's the same paper lightsabers that people received last year at Jedi Mickey's Dinner or an actual lightsaber)


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> small update on Sci Fi breakfast, this comes from a reliable source:
> there will be an allergy friendly menu for those with gluten and nut allergies.
> Darth Vader waffles will be on the menu
> The pastry plate is changing and will have 6 pastries
> All guests will receive a light saber (Waiting on confirmation to see if it's the same paper lightsabers that people received last year at Jedi Mickey's Dinner or an actual lightsaber)



Darth Vader waffles=awesomesauce!  I'm pretty sure that's what my middle will be having for breakfast!  Can't wait to hear more about the lightsabers, but either way the kids will have fun with them!


----------



## yulilin3

It looks like you will get a real lightsaber (one per reservation)


----------



## aggiejnny

These make me soooo incredibly happy!



yulilin3 said:


> small update on Sci Fi breakfast, this comes from a reliable source:
> there will be an allergy friendly menu for those with gluten and nut allergies.
> Darth Vader waffles will be on the menu
> The pastry plate is changing and will have 6 pastries
> All guests will receive a light saber (Waiting on confirmation to see if it's the same paper lightsabers that people received last year at Jedi Mickey's Dinner or an actual lightsaber)





yulilin3 said:


> It looks like you will get a real lightsaber (one per reservation)


----------



## cvjpirate

Any clue when we might hear something about the schedule for week 5? Yes I read page 1 daily,


----------



## CinderElsa

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like you will get a real lightsaber (one per reservation)


How exciting!!


----------



## Felipe4

YUSSSSSSS. We're still going to build a light saber, but this means I GET TO KEEP THIS ONE.


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> Any clue when we might hear something about the schedule for week 5? Yes I read page 1 daily,


no sorry. If they open the schedule and fp the same way they did weekend 1 (5 weeks before weekend I) it will be next Friday. I'm not sure if DIsney, after getting all the complaints from AP holders will actually wait for the 30 day mark


----------



## CheshireCrazy

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like you will get a real lightsaber (one per reservation)


 
Is it bad that my party of grown adults will be fighting over the lightsaber?


----------



## HCinKC

LOL, between what we already own and what we'll get on this trip, we will have enough light sabers to open a neighborhood academy.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> LOL, between what we already own and what we'll get on this trip, we will have enough light sabers to open a neighborhood academy.


do your own JTA


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like you will get a real lightsaber (one per reservation)



Wow that sucks.  My party will fight over it and we're adults.  Can you imagine the 2-3 kid family?  Who gets the light saber?  I hate to say it but I think they'd be better off not doing that.


----------



## susannebananna

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wow that sucks.  My party will fight over it and we're adults.  Can you imagine the 2-3 kid family?  Who gets the light saber?  I hate to say it but I think they'd be better off not doing that.


I have the 3 boy family...oh boy oh boy... this will create a headache for sure!


----------



## eschil

susannebananna said:


> I have the 3 boy family...oh boy oh boy... this will create a headache for sure!


I agree I have a 9 year old and a 2 year old. Guess who will be going to the gift shop to buy another. Guess that's part of Disney's plan.


----------



## jillmc40

yulilin3 said:


> which characters do you want to meet, that's the most time consuming thing, when you say through it all, what does "all" mean to you...just trying to know exactly what you want done on your SWW days so I can help you better



Sorry this took so long...I asked ds5 who he wanted to see and he proceeded to list everyone, we had to watch youtube videos and the next thing I knew it was time for bed  

This is what I have gathered from our lengthy conversation (In order of importance): Chewie, Kit Fisto, Mace Windu, Anakin, Luke, Leia, R2, C3PO, Captain Rex, Commander Cody, Jengo Fett, Ahsoka, Maybe Darth Maul and Assaj but we might just look at them from afar  and then anyone else we see but not listed here if we have time.

We have fastpasses for Star Tours.  I don't think he is interested in any of the shows.  I'm suddenly just overwhelmed with it all...Pre-trip anxiety I guess 

The lightsaber at breakfast is AWESOME!!  It's his birthday when we go so he will be psyched!!!


----------



## Brandiwlf

yulilin3 said: ↑
It looks like you will get a real lightsaber (one per reservation) 

That sounds exciting but it will create a huge headache... 2 boys 7 & 9!!!! Maybe that will just be dads lightsaber lol!


----------



## yulilin3

jillmc40 said:


> Sorry this took so long...I asked ds5 who he wanted to see and he proceeded to list everyone, we had to watch youtube videos and the next thing I knew it was time for bed
> 
> This is what I have gathered from our lengthy conversation (In order of importance): Chewie, Kit Fisto, Mace Windu, Anakin, Luke, Leia, R2, C3PO, Captain Rex, Commander Cody, Jengo Fett, Ahsoka, Maybe Darth Maul and Assaj but we might just look at them from afar  and then anyone else we see but not listed here if we have time.
> 
> We have fastpasses for Star Tours.  I don't think he is interested in any of the shows.  I'm suddenly just overwhelmed with it all...Pre-trip anxiety I guess
> 
> The lightsaber at breakfast is AWESOME!!  It's his birthday when we go so he will be psyched!!!


Ok. In order of most popular to least:
Chewbacca (first thing in the morning) By Star Tours
The Jedi Council (they rotate so you have to loop around the line a couple of times to get Kit Fisto, Anakin and Windu) Mickey Avenue
Luke, Leia and the Droids also rotate so another looping around, not sure where they will be this year
Clone Wars gang, another one that rotates, on Streets of America
Jango Fett rotates with Boba Fett close to Darth's Mall
That's a lot of characters but if you have a good plan you can meet them all. Keep in mind that all of them meet outdoors (not sure about Luke, Leia and the Droids) so please bring an umbrella, drink a lof of water. Also if it rains all of them will leave so start your character hunting first thng in the morning
Which weekend are you coming again?


----------



## SalmonPink

Oh my gosh, I love the idea of a souvenir lightsaber! It helps make the package seem a little more worth the price. For those with multiple children in the party, all I can think of is it saves you the price of one of the Build Your Own Lightsabers, which a lot of kids are going to inevitably want. Maybe look at it that way? Plus it's something 'free' that you weren't expecting when you made the booking, which is always a nice bonus.

So I dithered over both SW meals when I was doing our ADRs, because I really wanted to do them but they're very pricey. My chance to book them came and went, and I figured the choice was out of my hands, so be it. But thanks to this thread, I broke down and started checking for cancellations, and last week I managed to get one for the breakfast that fits us perfectly! 

I've looked through lots of reviews for the SW breakfast, and I'm seeing conflicting information on whether you can ask for a second entree or not (I like the idea of splitting a sweeter dish after we've had our savoury dishes, especially if there are Vader waffles!!) Has anyone who ate there last year had any experience in asking for a second entree, either being allowed or denied it?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

jillmc40 said:


> Sorry this took so long...I asked ds5 who he wanted to see and he proceeded to list everyone, we had to watch youtube videos and the next thing I knew it was time for bed
> 
> This is what I have gathered from our lengthy conversation (In order of importance): Chewie, Kit Fisto, Mace Windu, Anakin, Luke, Leia, R2, C3PO, Captain Rex, Commander Cody, Jengo Fett, Ahsoka, Maybe Darth Maul and Assaj but we might just look at them from afar  and then anyone else we see but not listed here if we have time.
> 
> We have fastpasses for Star Tours.  I don't think he is interested in any of the shows.  I'm suddenly just overwhelmed with it all...Pre-trip anxiety I guess
> 
> The lightsaber at breakfast is AWESOME!!  It's his birthday when we go so he will be psyched!!!



All very doable!  Hit Chewie first if you are there at RD.   Kit, Mace and Anakin all meet in the Jedi Council area - they'll switch off.  we have one picture with Mace and one with Mace and Kit Fisto together (with DD) because we circled around and got them at the switch.   Cody, Captain Rex, Assaj and Ahsoka all rotate too (starting in the afternoon - Jedi Council group starts in the morning FYI).  Maul's line can get really long so if you can just look at him from afar that would probably help.  Droids are hit or miss as to whether they come out.  We had great luck with them in their earlier sets (meeting with Luke / Leia who also switch out)


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Where are the new Star Wars Rebels posters - are they being sold in 'normal ' stores or at SWW?  Apparently we "need" one.....


----------



## Teamanderson

lovingeire said:


> If anyone is looking for a Galactic Breakfast on 6/5 I've gotten a notification for a 10:25 for a party of 5.


Oh man that's what I nee 6/5 or 6/6. Looks like it's gone.


----------



## kalliyan1

yulilin3 said:


> Ok. In order of most popular to least:
> Chewbacca (first thing in the morning) By Star Tours
> The Jedi Council (they rotate so you have to loop around the line a couple of times to get Kit Fisto, Anakin and Windu) Mickey Avenue
> Luke, Leia and the Droids also rotate so another looping around, not sure where they will be this year
> Clone Wars gang, another one that rotates, on Streets of America
> Jango Fett rotates with Boba Fett close to Darth's Mall
> That's a lot of characters but if you have a good plan you can meet them all. Keep in mind that all of them meet outdoors (not sure about Luke, Leia and the Droids) so please bring an umbrella, drink a lof of water. *Also if it rains all of them will leave* so start your character hunting first thng in the morning
> Which weekend are you coming again?



Where do they leave too?  an indoor facility or your just out of luck seeing that character?


----------



## yulilin3

Upon further checking...it looks like it will be 1 lightsaber per person 
Thanks to my source for confirming


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

kalliyan1 said:


> Where do they leave too?  an indoor facility or your just out of luck seeing that character?


I think when it rains they are absorbed by the force - not to be seen again until the rain stops...


----------



## yulilin3

kalliyan1 said:


> Where do they leave too?  an indoor facility or your just out of luck seeing that character?


no, they don't have a rain location so they just leave


----------



## Teamanderson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wow that sucks.  My party will fight over it and we're adults.  Can you imagine the 2-3 kid family?  Who gets the light saber?  I hate to say it but I think they'd be better off not doing that.


Do you get the light saber at Jedi Mickey or galactic? This is our first year doing SW wknd. I saw the paper ones at Jedi on a blog.


----------



## aggiejnny

yulilin3 said:


> Upon further checking...it looks like it will be 1 lightsaber per person
> Thanks to my source for confirming



This is even more awesome!


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Where are the new Star Wars Rebels posters - are they being sold in 'normal ' stores or at SWW?  Apparently we "need" one.....


I'm not sure if they are being sold yet. I just got the pictures from an article about the season 2


----------



## aggiejnny

Teamanderson said:


> Do you get the light saber at Jedi Mickey or galactic? This is our first year doing SW wknd. I saw the paper ones at Jedi on a blog.



Yulilin3 is reporting the lightsabers at the Galactic breakfast. For Jedi Mickey they had paper ones last year.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Do you get the light saber at Jedi Mickey or galactic? This is our first year doing SW wknd. I saw the paper ones at Jedi on a blog.


I'm sorry I don't have an inside source at Jedi Mickey's dinner...


----------



## yulilin3

We will have a detailed report on both meals on May 4th, that's just 2 weeks away


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> Upon further checking...it looks like it will be 1 lightsaber per person
> Thanks to my source for confirming



I hope they don't give them out until the end of the meal - if he gets one at the table, my dad _will _knock over everyone's drinks in his enthusiasm.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Teamanderson said:


> Do you get the light saber at Jedi Mickey or galactic? This is our first year doing SW wknd. I saw the paper ones at Jedi on a blog.


so $50 per  person for the meal and you get a light saber (approx. $25?) for each person?  That makes it more worthwhile - I'm kind of stunned if they are doing that since these things already book up like mad without giving something like that away....


----------



## Skywise

Teamanderson said:


> Oh man that's what I nee 6/5 or 6/6. Looks like it's gone.


I've got a reservation for 3 on 6/5 at 10:30 that I can offer up.


----------



## yulilin3

I remember when kids that were picked for the parade and Visit to the Maul got to keep the lightsabers (that's why I currently have 7 of them) and also kids doing the JTA during SWW would get an action figure (when it was sponsored by Hasbro)
This is good news, even if it's only for those paying for a meal


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry I don't have an inside source at Jedi Mickey's dinner...


you're fired


----------



## Brandiwlf

yulilin3 said:


> Upon further checking...it looks like it will be 1 lightsaber per person
> Thanks to my source for confirming


Well that is awesome!!!! My boys will be so excited!! It's my ds7  birthday 2 days before our breakfast too so I put it on our reservation! This will make it even more exciting!!!!


----------



## JayLeeJay

So are we talking about full size, toy lightsabers like they sell in the parks? Or smaller, non-toy lightsabers? Or do you know yet? 

Can't wait for the reviews from the meals in two week. Anyone think Disney has any other surprises for us?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I just read on the Her Universe fb page that the lightsaber skirt is sold out, not sure if she had separate stock for SWW or not.



*Related to the sold out skirt...* I ordered a small just in case it would fit DD and it didn't -- too bad no kids sizes on that one.  If anyone here wants a small, PM me and we can coordinate before I send it back.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like you will get a real lightsaber (one per reservation)


Sorry -- confused... one per what kind of reservation?

ETA: Ahhh!!  Found out -- for Galactic breakfast, as far as we know...

Thanks!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Upon further checking...it looks like it will be 1 lightsaber per person
> Thanks to my source for confirming



Yay!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> If you want to have a private table (not to share with others) then line up around 8pm. But if you don't mind sharing there really isn't a need to line up, you can get there around 8:30pm. Last year it was just my DD14 and I and we shared a table with a guy, no problem. It contributes to the party atmosphere


Thanks for this info! How many people per table? We're going to be a party of 5 or 6...


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Disney Diva Mom said:


> You should be fine the AP rates sold out really quick and there are a few popping up now. People are either canceling or Disney released another block of rooms.


 
I just switched over to Coronado Springs, and back at the beginning of the month when I was looking for an extra weekend, they were NOT available at the AP rate. But they are available now. I don't believe that has any effect whatsoever on anything that was previously booked. I would think they released more rooms for booking at AP rate at certain resorts.

As for the restaurant reservations, it will usually work if you have an extra person who isn't on the reservation, but you can't count on it. It's best to try and make a reservation for everyone who will be attending.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So today I'm working on my photo collage for Warwick Davis to sign.  I'm including a picture of all my favorite characters he's played.... I didn't realize how many!  

Wicket
Marvin from hitchhikers guide 
Nikabrik from narnia
Flitwick from. HP
Griphook from. HP
Porridge from doctor who
Now I feel like I've forgotten a few...


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks for this info! How many people per table? We're going to be a party of 5 or 6...


They are like the tables set up during Food and Wine, high, circular, bar tables. The link to my pictures is on the first page second post



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So today I'm working on my photo collage for Warwick Davis to sign.  I'm including a picture of all my favorite characters he's played.... I didn't realize how many!
> 
> Wicket
> Marvin from hitchhikers guide
> Nikabrik from narnia
> Flitwick from. HP
> Griphook from. HP
> Porridge from doctor who
> Now I feel like I've forgotten a few...



Leprechaun


----------



## RedM94

SalmonPink said:


> Oh my gosh, I love the idea of a souvenir lightsaber! It helps make the package seem a little more worth the price. For those with multiple children in the party, all I can think of is it saves you the price of one of the Build Your Own Lightsabers, which a lot of kids are going to inevitably want. Maybe look at it that way? Plus it's something 'free' that you weren't expecting when you made the booking, which is always a nice bonus.
> 
> So I dithered over both SW meals when I was doing our ADRs, because I really wanted to do them but they're very pricey. My chance to book them came and went, and I figured the choice was out of my hands, so be it. But thanks to this thread, I broke down and started checking for cancellations, and last week I managed to get one for the breakfast that fits us perfectly!
> 
> I've looked through lots of reviews for the SW breakfast, and I'm seeing conflicting information on whether you can ask for a second entree or not (I like the idea of splitting a sweeter dish after we've had our savoury dishes, especially if there are Vader waffles!!) Has anyone who ate there last year had any experience in asking for a second entree, either being allowed or denied it?



Last year I ordered the shrimp and grits.  I then asked the server if it would be possible to have a small amount of the scrambled eggs with salmon.   The server brought me full portions of both.  In addition, last year the server kept asking my son if he wanted more of anything.


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like you will get a real lightsaber (one per reservation)




and that meal just became worth every penny


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So today I'm working on my photo collage for Warwick Davis to sign.  I'm including a picture of all my favorite characters he's played.... I didn't realize how many!
> 
> Wicket
> Marvin from hitchhikers guide
> Nikabrik from narnia
> Flitwick from. HP
> Griphook from. HP
> Porridge from doctor who
> Now I feel like I've forgotten a few...



WILLOW


----------



## OZMom

Just dragged my suitcase out of the closet and started packing  I know it's early, but I have to pack our suitcase, plus 2 separate bags for each boy as they are going to separate grandparents...oh who am I kidding, I just literally could not wait any longer!!


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like you will get a real lightsaber (one per reservation)


This is so cool!!!  I feel like those Disney commercials.  I am too excited to sleep (or work)!


----------



## MooksterL1

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> WILLOW


This was my first thought too!  I love that movie.


----------



## yulilin3

how could I forget Willow!!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> how could I forget Willow!!



Well to be honest it was kind of hard to notice him any time Val Kilmer was in the shot


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> They are like the tables set up during Food and Wine, high, circular, bar tables. The link to my pictures is on the first page second post



Thx yulilin! I must admit that this is SO MUCH WORSE to us than actual SEATS like at the MK dessert party...   After a long day roaming around the parks, who wouldn't want to STAND for dessert?!?!  I really wish they'd somehow manage seats for these.


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> We will have a detailed report on both meals on May 4th, that's just 2 weeks away


Awesome! Thank you so much for sharing these updates! Its great! We have a Jedi mickey booked because I can't seem to find a galactic for 4. Hopefully I'll get one before June. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Teamanderson

Skywise said:


> I've got a reservation for 3 on 6/5 at 10:30 that I can offer up.


 That is so kind of you!! There are 4 of us though, I was hoping my 2 year old wouldn't count and we could just say 3 but I guess we have to include him in the total number. I'm hearing a lot of people are having success with the dining buddy. I really need to look into it. I'd love galactic for 4 on 6/5 or 6/6.


----------



## MooksterL1

susannebananna said:


> I have the 3 boy family...oh boy oh boy... this will create a headache for sure!


My boys fight over everything anyway.  It will just be another day.  LOL  Seriously.  They were recently arguing over whether a car was light blue or medium blue.  Say what???


----------



## jillmc40

yulilin3 said:


> Ok. In order of most popular to least:
> Chewbacca (first thing in the morning) By Star Tours
> The Jedi Council (they rotate so you have to loop around the line a couple of times to get Kit Fisto, Anakin and Windu) Mickey Avenue
> Luke, Leia and the Droids also rotate so another looping around, not sure where they will be this year
> Clone Wars gang, another one that rotates, on Streets of America
> Jango Fett rotates with Boba Fett close to Darth's Mall
> That's a lot of characters but if you have a good plan you can meet them all. Keep in mind that all of them meet outdoors (not sure about Luke, Leia and the Droids) so please bring an umbrella, drink a lof of water. Also if it rains all of them will leave so start your character hunting first thng in the morning
> Which weekend are you coming again?



You are amazing, thank you!!!  We are coming Weekend 2.  We plan to be there at RD every morning and try to get as much done as possible each day, so hopefully we will get it done with time to spare.

This board is so active!!  I see now that we all get lightsabers...YES!!!  We are so excited!!!


----------



## SalmonPink

RedM94 said:


> Last year I ordered the shrimp and grits.  I then asked the server if it would be possible to have a small amount of the scrambled eggs with salmon.   The server brought me full portions of both.  In addition, last year the server kept asking my son if he wanted more of anything.



That's awesome news, thank you so much for replying! I don't think I could stomach a second full portion, but I'm a sucker for french toast so I'd be very happy if we could get that after our separate entrees to split between the party!


----------



## yulilin3

jillmc40 said:


> You are amazing, thank you!!!  We are coming Weekend 2.  We plan to be there at RD every morning and try to get as much done as possible each day, so hopefully we will get it done with time to spare.
> 
> This board is so active!!  I see now that we all get lightsabers...YES!!!  We are so excited!!!


that's great news for you . By the end of weekend 1 we will have a good idea of the schedule for the characters so you'll be able to plan better


----------



## Felipe4

Teamanderson said:


> That is so kind of you!! There are 4 of us though, I was hoping my 2 year old wouldn't count and we could just say 3 but I guess we have to include him in the total number. I'm hearing a lot of people are having success with the dining buddy. I really need to look into it. I'd love galactic for 4 on 6/5 or 6/6.



Normally the reservations for 3 have seating for 4 since the rows are for 2 people and reservation for 3 would technically seat in 2 rows. It's definitely worth a shot. Some people have reported success having 1 adult and 2 kids in a seat or 2 adults and 1 small child.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Leprechaun



Yeah, I remembered that one just didn't like it too much lol



MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> WILLOW



Oh yeah.  I have this one on my list at home, just forgot to list it here


----------



## Teamanderson

Felipe4 said:


> Normally the reservations for 3 have seating for 4 since the rows are for 2 people and reservation for 3 would technically seat in 2 rows. It's definitely worth a shot. Some people have reported success having 1 adult and 2 kids in a seat or 2 adults and 1 small child.


Oh ok! That makes total sense! With myself and husband we would take 1 row and then there would be an extra seat with my 5 year old in his row for my 2 year old. I'll give it a shot!! Thank you! Hope they let us in! It's worth a try!


----------



## pmaurer74

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thx yulilin! I must admit that this is SO MUCH WORSE to us than actual SEATS like at the MK dessert party...   After a long day roaming around the parks, who wouldn't want to STAND for dessert?!?!  I really wish they'd somehow manage seats for these.


For this occasion as well as parades, we bought these little stools that fold up into light weight things you can carry.. like a mini umbrella... it works wonders and worth the $19. You can get the at Dicks Sporting Goods.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> I read that on wdwMagic yesterday. I really hope they announce SWland at D23 and start building right away (or tearing down) Backlot Tours has been closed for almost a year and still no movement has been seen.



Not sure they would care enough to do so, but the wine and dine half marathon runs through HS and confirmed it would go through the osborne lights again. So probably not a lot of work can be done before November. But, they did cancel the TOT weekend this year and that is in Oct usually and runs through the backlot tour space. All the planes, cars, tunnel etc were up for 2014 still. So maybe backlot is going first? And maybe soon...



yulilin3 said:


> Upon further checking...it looks like it will be 1 lightsaber per person
> Thanks to my source for confirming



HOORAY! My first lightsaber!!



JayLeeJay said:


> So are we talking about full size, toy lightsabers like they sell in the parks? Or smaller, non-toy lightsabers? Or do you know yet?
> 
> Can't wait for the reviews from the meals in two week. Anyone think Disney has any other surprises for us?



I would just guess some cheaper version than make your own? Like a mass production version lol


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

pmaurer74 said:


> For this occasion as well as parades, we bought these little stools that fold up into light weight things you can carry.. like a mini umbrella... it works wonders and worth the $19. You can get the at Dicks Sporting Goods.



Thanks! I might look into these... I can just see everyone getting cranky with all that standing that late in the day!


----------



## Koh1977

Felipe4 said:


> Normally the reservations for 3 have seating for 4 since the rows are for 2 people and reservation for 3 would technically seat in 2 rows. It's definitely worth a shot. Some people have reported success having 1 adult and 2 kids in a seat or 2 adults and 1 small child.



How many rows per car?  We will have 6 in our party.


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> How many rows per car?  We will have 6 in our party.


3 s that's a car to yourselves


----------



## Koh1977

pmaurer74 said:


> For this occasion as well as parades, we bought these little stools that fold up into light weight things you can carry.. like a mini umbrella... it works wonders and worth the $19. You can get the at Dicks Sporting Goods.



may need to look into a couple of these.  at least 1 for my DS who is jealous of his sister in the stroller.  Now last year at the FSF dessert party, we kept DD in the stroller (who slept through the entire thing…)  If she is awake this year, do we need to park the stroller elsewhere? That might mean 2 of those fold-up stools...


----------



## Seltzer76

CheshireCrazy said:


> Is it bad that my party of grown adults will be fighting over the lightsaber?


lucky me I am leaving my husband and kids home for this trip...no fighting necessary - it's all mine!


----------



## BobaFettFan

Did anyone try to book rebels cantina today?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

couple of pages ago somebody (think it was Yulilin) tried and was told it would probably be a walk up but there would be more concrete information after May 1 (have heard the May 1 date before)


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> Did anyone try to book rebels cantina today?





MakiraMarlena said:


> couple of pages ago somebody (think it was Yulilin) tried and was told it would probably be a walk up but there would be more concrete information after May 1 (have heard the May 1 date before)


----------



## newenglandjess

I think that stool idea is great and was thinking I should get a couple for my parents who are traveling with my son and I. They're bodies can't take what they used to and I really want them to enjoy this trip My issue is that I don't think security will let them in and if they don't notice what they are during bag check, the cast members at the dessert party might try to take them away??? Has anyone had experience with these during prior years?


----------



## CheshireCrazy

9:45 Sci Fi Breakfast available on 5/30 for 3 people, if someone moves fast on it.


----------



## susannebananna

Yulilin3, do you know the name of the stools? I was searching for these earlier and could only find these camping/hiking kinds that were over $100 per stool!!


----------



## newenglandjess

*GCI Outdoor Packseat Portable Tripod*
19.99 at Dicks


----------



## stardam

Felipe4 said:


> Normally the reservations for 3 have seating for 4 since the rows are for 2 people and reservation for 3 would technically seat in 2 rows. It's definitely worth a shot. Some people have reported success having 1 adult and 2 kids in a seat or 2 adults and 1 small child.



This worked for me when I booked. I snagged reservation for 3 from a Dis'er & was able to get it for 4.


----------



## yulilin3

susannebananna said:


> Yulilin3, do you know the name of the stools? I was searching for these earlier and could only find these camping/hiking kinds that were over $100 per stool!!


no I don't. Maybe look for the poster who said she had them...on a related issue about these, in the guidelines and rules for WDW it clearly states that you cannot bring foldable chairs inside the parks. 
These are the ones I've only  seen in the parks  http://www.amazon.com/Portable-Walk...429721261&sr=8-1&keywords=cane+foldable+chair
EDIT TO ADD: It's a matter of safety. Especially for the dessert party, it will be dark and there will be a lot of people around, distracted with food, drink/alcohol and the music and lights from the stage , that they might not allow you to open any type of chair


----------



## pmaurer74

newenglandjess said:


> I think that stool idea is great and was thinking I should get a couple for my parents who are traveling with my son and I. They're bodies can't take what they used to and I really want them to enjoy this trip My issue is that I don't think security will let them in and if they don't notice what they are during bag check, the cast members at the dessert party might try to take them away??? Has anyone had experience with these during prior years?


why would they take them away... that would make me pretty mad. Is there a rule that says we cannot bring chairs into the parks? I never thought to look. My parents used them at the MVMCP in December


----------



## wendypooh

Excited to hear about the lightsabers!!! YAY!!  Thanks Yulilin


----------



## jillmc40

yulilin3 said:


> that's great news for you . By the end of weekend 1 we will have a good idea of the schedule for the characters so you'll be able to plan better


My dd8's first communion is the weekend before (16th) and we leave on Wednesday.  I feel like I am going to be so busy with all the commotion I am not even going to remember to look!!!  I'm setting a calendar reminder now and I will probably be packing on Mother's Day


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> why would they take them away... that would make me pretty mad. Is there a rule that says we cannot bring chairs into the parks? I never thought to look. My parents used them at the MVMCP in December


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/
look under prohibited items i.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

> Is there a rule that says we cannot bring chairs into the parks?


 
Yep. there is.

I doubt they would take them away if you took one out inside the park and opened it, but they might tell you that you can't use it.


----------



## newenglandjess

@pmaurer74 as Yulilin posted about the same time as your post only the cane chairs are allowed  They will be harder to carry around all day but at least it clearly says in the rules they are allowed. I'm glad to hear you were able to at mvmcp  maybe it depends on the cm. I had read somewhere that at bag check people who brought the stools were told they could just forfeit them or walk back to their car/take bus back to hotel to leave it there  I would hate for that to happen to any of you!


----------



## FoolishMortal82

Ohh, I hope it's one lightsabre (lightsaber? idk I'm from Buffalo, it's Sabre around here lol) per person, my sister and I would definitely fight over that. I also hope you get to choose what colour you want! So excited


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Excited to hear about the lightsabers as well. That's cool! We needed to switch our trip up a few weeks and with help from a fellow diser I got a new Galactic Breakfast time. Very grateful! Now that I know for sure we are going earlier I have a Galactic Breakfast and H&V dinner to let go. The Galactic Breakfast is on Sat. June 6th at 10:30 am for 3 ppl and the Star Wars H&V dinner  is on Sun. June 7th at 4:15pm for 3 ppl. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## yulilin3

that's why in the morning, during SWW, around 6am you see everyone walking back to thei rcars with folding chairs, also blankets, small tents, etc


----------



## newenglandjess

I also read on whatever thread that was that a couple of people were given a hard time at bag check when trying to bring in the cane seats  They stood their ground and pulled up the rules on their phone that clearly says they're allowed and were let in. I plan to print them out just in case to save some time


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

I am super excited about the light sabers!  I also had to check the spelling - Buffalo too lol!  



FoolishMortal82 said:


> Ohh, I hope it's one lightsabre (lightsaber? idk I'm from Buffalo, it Sabre around here lol) per person, my sister and I would definitely fight over that. I also hope you get to choose what colour you want! So excited


----------



## susannebananna

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/
> look under prohibited items i.


Thanks, that saved me more time searching for something I can't bring...this rule is good thing


----------



## Tltorrez

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wow that sucks.  My party will fight over it and we're adults.  Can you imagine the 2-3 kid family?  Who gets the light saber?  I hate to say it but I think they'd be better off not doing that.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

newenglandjess said:


> I also read on whatever thread that was that a couple of people were given a hard time at bag check when trying to bring in the cane seats  They stood their ground and pulled up the rules on their phone that clearly says they're allowed and were let in. I plan to print them out just in case to save some time



I'm probably being blind but I'm not seeing anything that specifically says the cane seats are specifically allowed?  Only that chairs are not allowed. 

Interesting too, I had long thought that wheeled bags were not allowed in the parks but I've seen it more often in the past couple years.  The rules addresses bags of a certain size but I don't see anything prohibiting rolling bags anymore which I thought was there before.


----------



## Tltorrez

OZMom said:


> Just dragged my suitcase out of the closet and started packing  I know it's early, but I have to pack our suitcase, plus 2 separate bags for each boy as they are going to separate grandparents...oh who am I kidding, I just literally could not wait any longer!!



I may have pulled out the Disney bin and started packing last night. And this trip is just ME. ;-)


----------



## Teamanderson

stardam said:


> This worked for me when I booked. I snagged reservation for 3 from a Dis'er & was able to get it for 4.


I'm going to try it! There are 4 of us but our youngest is 2 so is not part of the dining plan so maybe they will let him in. It's 2 adults and our 2 and 5 year olds


----------



## Tltorrez

newenglandjess said:


> I think that stool idea is great and was thinking I should get a couple for my parents who are traveling with my son and I. They're bodies can't take what they used to and I really want them to enjoy this trip My issue is that I don't think security will let them in and if they don't notice what they are during bag check, the cast members at the dessert party might try to take them away??? Has anyone had experience with these during prior years?



I wanted something for the parade for my Dad but I read too many cases of those kind of stools not being let in. So we opted for stadium cushions for the curb instead.


----------



## BobaFettFan

No cane seats! Feel pain like the rest of us!

also I will be on the look out for makeshift chairs. I'm sure Disney sells something that is sittable.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

WOW you folks have been busy, went to SWC Anaheim and you went up 120 pages... no way I can catch up on that... If you asked me any questions directly please ask again, cause I don't think I will find them in the smattering of pages I missed


----------



## msmama

FoolishMortal82 said:


> Ohh, I hope it's one lightsabre (lightsaber? idk I'm from Buffalo, it Sabre around here lol) per person, my sister and I would definitely fight over that. I also hope you get to choose what colour you want! So excited



Had a ridiculously long discussion about this the other day (though I can't remember why) and the consensus online seems to be both are usable.  Can't wait to see what they look like!  I may be in the minority but I hope it's something small since I'll have to carry it around all day.


----------



## newenglandjess

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm probably being blind but I'm not seeing anything that specifically says the cane seats are specifically allowed?  Only that chairs are not allowed.
> 
> Interesting too, I had long thought that wheeled bags were not allowed in the parks but I've seen it more often in the past couple years.  The rules addresses bags of a certain size but I don't see anything prohibiting rolling bags anymore which I thought was there before.


I'm looking for that page now will post when I find it but I'm at work so it may be later if I get busy


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> WOW you folks have been busy, went to SWC Anaheim and you went up 120 pages... no way I can catch up on that... If you asked me any questions directly please ask again, cause I don't think I will find them in the smattering of pages I missed


After Celebration SWW will be a walk in the park...literally


----------



## newenglandjess

BobaFettFan said:


> No cane seats! Feel pain like the rest of us!
> 
> also I will be on the look out for makeshift chairs. I'm sure Disney sells something that is sittable.


Lol it's not for me it's for my parents the senior citizens in the group that I'm concerned about. I love your idea about makeshift chairs I hadn't thought of that


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> so $50 per  person for the meal and you get a light saber (approx. $25?) for each person?  That makes it more worthwhile - I'm kind of stunned if they are doing that since these things already book up like mad without giving something like that away....


 
On our first trip, we received a huge amount of Pixie Dust and were given a private M&G with Darth Vader after JTA.  He presented my daughter with an autographed light saber.  It's just plastic, doesn't light up, much lower quality than the Build Your Own Lightsabers or even the lightsabers they sell at places like Target or Toys R Us.  I'd value it at maybe $5 at most.   That's what I would anticipate being given out at the meal.   Something more along the lines of the low-quality wands and swords that are given at CRT.


----------



## pmaurer74

newenglandjess said:


> @pmaurer74 as Yulilin posted about the same time as your post only the cane chairs are allowed  They will be harder to carry around all day but at least it clearly says in the rules they are allowed. I'm glad to hear you were able to at mvmcp  maybe it depends on the cm. I had read somewhere that at bag check people who brought the stools were told they could just forfeit them or walk back to their car/take bus back to hotel to leave it there  I would hate for that to happen to any of you!


what is a cane chair and where does it say they are allowed? I guess my parents got lucky. They got into 4 parks with those stools


----------



## pmaurer74

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> Excited to hear about the lightsabers as well. That's cool! We needed to switch our trip up a few weeks and with help from a fellow diser I got a new Galactic Breakfast time. Very grateful! Now that I know for sure we are going earlier I have a Galactic Breakfast and H&V dinner to let go. The Galactic Breakfast is on Sat. June 6th at 10:30 am for 3 ppl and the Star Wars H&V dinner  is on Sun. June 7th at 4:15pm for 3 ppl. If anyone is interested let me know.


I am interested in the H&V dinner on June7 but I have 4 people... I wonder if it would work?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

it's a cane, but it has a fold out seat attached.

If the restaurant happens to be full for fire code capacity they will not let in more people than you have on your ADR. It's pretty rare but it happens sometimes. Then you have to figure that one of your party members will have to go elsewhere.


----------



## Itinkso

pmaurer74 said:


> I am interested in the H&V dinner on June7 but I have 4 people... I wonder if it would work?


It will more than likely work because a party of three will be seated at a table for 4 people. 

We have often made reservations for a party of three and it was no problem to bring in a 4th person. This also applies to SciFi because they plan on 2 people per seat in the car - a party of three will need two seats.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> what is a cane chair and where does it say they are allowed? I guess my parents got lucky. They got into 4 parks with those stools


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970566842&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> We will have a detailed report on both meals on May 4th, that's just 2 weeks away


I am so used to thinking of being a guinea pig at the first weekend, I forget the meals start before. Yay! I am interested to hear about them. I know DH would like to know if they are doing the 2nd entree at breakfast this year. I get the dinner, so I can shovel in all the desserts healthy foods I want.



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> so $50 per  person for the meal and you get a light saber (approx. $25?) for each person?  That makes it more worthwhile - I'm kind of stunned if they are doing that since these things already book up like mad without giving something like that away....


There is no way it is worth $25. At best, it will be like the $10 ones from Target, TRU, etc. I bet it won't even be that nice lol. Still, a fun toy/souvenir that we weren't expecting is welcome, and ODS will love it! I am sure DH will be super excited that lightsaber battles followed him on vacation...


----------



## OZMom

Tltorrez said:


> I may have pulled out the Disney bin and started packing last night. And this trip is just ME. ;-)



I need a Disney Bin!! I was like "Where are the pin lanyards" oh stuck in a drawer somewhere, the new star wars shirts are still in the bag on the dresser... good thing I'm getting an early start since I have to round it all up


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I agree that if I was a betting person I'd bet there would be no way that they are going to give out $25 lightsabers at the breakfast.


----------



## HCinKC

OZMom said:


> I need a Disney Bin!! I was like "Where are the pin lanyards" oh stuck in a drawer somewhere, the new star wars shirts are still in the bag on the dresser... good thing I'm getting an early start since I have to round it all up


I have been throwing everything in an empty diaper box! Thank goodness, or I would have it scattered to the four corners of the earth.


----------



## Candleshoe

MooksterL1 said:


> This was my first thought too!  I love that movie.


Have him sign an acorn ;-)  J/k    I love Willow!



pmaurer74 said:


> why would they take them away... that would make me pretty mad. Is there a rule that says we cannot bring chairs into the parks? I never thought to look. My parents used them at the MVMCP in December



I think you were lucky in December.  I've looked at stools too because of my arthritis I cannot sit on the ground and standing long periods is very painful.  I do wish they'd allow stools but it's clearly stated.   If I don't have an ECV I'll be renting a wheelchair to use as a semi-walker, and as a place to sit for parades and fireworks when needed.   At Epcot there are still benches around  so I'm good there.


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> I read that on wdwMagic yesterday. I really hope they announce SWland at D23 and start building right away (or tearing down) Backlot Tours has been closed for almost a year and still no movement has been seen.



You'll be pleasantly surprised with what will be announced at d23 regarding Star Wars in the parks


----------



## yulilin3

FWIW my source for the breakfast said that they were ordering (xxxx) and they wouldn't be able to exchange if the batteries didn't work


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> not sure if you guys have seen the 2 new Rebels posters:View attachment 89992 View attachment 89993



Saw the season 2 episode one at swca. It was AWESOME.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> FWIW my source for the breakfast said that they were ordering (xxxx) and they wouldn't be able to exchange if the batteries didn't work


Hmmm!!  May have to bring batteries!


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> FWIW my source for the breakfast said that they were ordering (xxxx) and they wouldn't be able to exchange if the batteries didn't work





Candleshoe said:


> Hmmm!!  May have to bring batteries!



Well, it's good that someone can report back before weekends start, so we all know what size batteries to bring.


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> Upon further checking...it looks like it will be 1 lightsaber per person
> Thanks to my source for confirming



This will totally make my boys days!  I cannot wait to hear how this all plays out!  Thank your source for sharing such great information!


----------



## Candleshoe

HCinKC said:


> Well, it's good that someone can report back before weekends start, so we all know what size batteries to bring.


----------



## momofallsons

MakiraMarlena said:


> it's a cane, but it has a fold out seat attached.
> 
> If the restaurant happens to be full for fire code capacity they will not let in more people than you have on your ADR. It's pretty rare but it happens sometimes. Then you have to figure that one of your party members will have to go elsewhere.



That's what I was told today when I called to inquire on adding an extra person... that the date/time was full for fire code capacity.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

That's because they've given out reservations for every seat they are anticipating capacity for (or have estimated for when setting the numbers for reservations). when you show up it's different. There's a fixed number of persons they are supposed to be able to have in the restaurant at any one time. People cancel, they don't show up, they move around, so when  you get there it's likely they are not at that magical capacity number. Most of the time they can get in some extra people. But every once in awhile they will say they cannot exceed capacity based on the number of persons currently in the restaurant and the number of persons trying to get in, while allowing for future reservations too.

So you can certainly bring along an extra person who is not on your reservation and ask to get them in. Most of the time it will work. You have to think about what you will do if it's one of the few times that it doesn't work, though.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> FWIW my source for the breakfast said that they were ordering (xxxx) and they wouldn't be able to exchange if the batteries didn't work



Heh... these are going to be lightsaber keychains aren't they?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Heh... these are going to be lightsaber keychains aren't they?


OMG can you imagine


----------



## JayLeeJay

Skywise said:


> Heh... these are going to be lightsaber keychains aren't they?





yulilin3 said:


> OMG can you imagine



I would actually be okay with this! While a full size lightsaber would be nice, if given a larger toy my 33 year old boyfriend will become an 8 year old and I will spend the whole day fending of attacks that I am sure will include bonus sound effects and dramatic reactions. Plus it would be a lot easier to carry around the park all day.


----------



## slaveone

Uhm could be the light up light sabers that came in drinks last year. They are nice but tiny. Though epic battles may have occurred.


----------



## newenglandjess

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm probably being blind but I'm not seeing anything that specifically says the cane seats are specifically allowed?  Only that chairs are not allowed.
> 
> Interesting too, I had long thought that wheeled bags were not allowed in the parks but I've seen it more often in the past couple years.  The rules addresses bags of a certain size but I don't see anything prohibiting rolling bags anymore which I thought was there before.


Just saw what I must have seen before and it was on the Disney Land rules https://disneyland.disney.go.com/faq/parks/permitted-items/
I thought I saw it under Disney World too somewhere and found something on the Official Disney Mom's Panel saying they're allowed but will keep digging. I think I'm going to email them directly and give them specific products I'm questioning purchasing. I think Disney World rules said a tripod is allowed as long as it fits in a backpack but figure they might be talking about camera tripods? I'll let you know what I find out after I finish digging


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Yes they are talking about camera tripods.

I wonder if guests can get away with cane seats if their intention is to use them solely as seats and not as canes. If so it might lead to nearly everybody carrying cane seats.


----------



## ConnieB

AThrillingChase said:


> Not sure they would care enough to do so, but the wine and dine half marathon runs through HS and confirmed it would go through the osborne lights again. So probably not a lot of work can be done before November. But, they did cancel the TOT weekend this year and that is in Oct usually and runs through the backlot tour space. All the planes, cars, tunnel etc were up for 2014 still. So maybe backlot is going first? And maybe soon...
> 
> 
> 
> HOORAY! My first lightsaber!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would just guess some cheaper version than make your own? Like a mass production version lol



I would guess that it will be a cheap plastic toy thing, like the wand at CRT.   I can't imagine them giving a $20+ gift when this breakfast is sold out the entire run.   Thankfully my girls are old enough (I hope) to not fight over it, but it does seem a bit non-Disney like to give a family of several children just one to have to share, lol.   In my family, though, the girls know if you fight over something that was a gift....it becomes mom's gift (or dad's).   We've only had to do that once or twice in all these years, lol....they learn quickly.


----------



## BobaFettFan

So you're saying buy stock in cane seats


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

newenglandjess said:


> Just saw what I must have seen before and it was on the Disney Land rules https://disneyland.disney.go.com/faq/parks/permitted-items/
> I thought I saw it under Disney World too somewhere and found something on the Official Disney Mom's Panel saying they're allowed but will keep digging. I think I'm going to email them directly and give them specific products I'm questioning purchasing. I think Disney World rules said a tripod is allowed as long as it fits in a backpack but figure they might be talking about camera tripods? I'll let you know what I find out after I finish digging



That might be where I saw the restriction of bags with wheels too.


----------



## yulilin3

ConnieB said:


> I would guess that it will be a cheap plastic toy thing, like the wand at CRT.   I can't imagine them giving a $20+ gift when this breakfast is sold out the entire run.   Thankfully my girls are old enough (I hope) to not fight over it, but it does seem a bit non-Disney like to give a family of several children just one to have to share, lol.   In my family, though, the girls know if you fight over something that was a gift....it becomes mom's gift (or dad's).   We've only had to do that once or twice in all these years, lol....they learn quickly.


I posted after the original post that each person will get a lightsaber


----------



## yulilin3

here are the Disney World park rules
*https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/*


----------



## Dugette

Dugette said:


> Thanks to another DISer, I finally got a Jedi Mickey dinner that will work for us!  Since we got the DPFtF on the day we were going to do it originally (and it conflicted), I hung onto all my back-up scenarios until I got one that we could actually do without too much trouble. Since I have that now, I think I can finally part with all of my hoarded Weekend 1 & 2 H&V ADRs. Wanted to put it here first and I'll post it on the May dining cancellation thread a bit later tonight (well, any that aren't taken). I'll be on for awhile tonight if anyone wants to coordinate - just send me a PM.
> 
> All reservations are for 3 people (but probably would also work for 4, though I'm not 100% sure).
> 
> Friday, 5/15 at 8:50pm
> Saturday, 5/23 at 4:45pm GONE
> Sunday, 5/24 at 7:55pm GONE
> Monday, 5/25 at 4:55pm WITH Fantasmic
> 
> Hope someone can use these!


Just wanted to repost in case anyone is looking for H&V. I have the 4 above left and will be happy to coordinate a drop. Whatever is still available later tonight, I'll post on the May Cancelled ADR thread. Just wanted to give SWW folks the first shot before I do that.


----------



## ConnieB

JayLeeJay said:


> I would actually be okay with this! While a full size lightsaber would be nice, if given a larger toy my 33 year old boyfriend will become an 8 year old and I will spend the whole day fending of attacks that I am sure will include bonus sound effects and dramatic reactions. Plus it would be a lot easier to carry around the park all day.



Hadn't thought of that, but certainly lends itself to not being a full size......can you imagine hundreds of kids (big and little) carrying around full size lightsabers all day long......I got whacked with enough of them at Celebration last weekend.......black and blue is not my best colors.


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> I posted after the original post that each person will get a lightsaber



Oh cool, must have missed that.....this thread moves so fast I have to skim, lol.


----------



## newenglandjess

newenglandjess said:


> Just saw what I must have seen before and it was on the Disney Land rules https://disneyland.disney.go.com/faq/parks/permitted-items/
> I thought I saw it under Disney World too somewhere and found something on the Official Disney Mom's Panel saying they're allowed but will keep digging. I think I'm going to email them directly and give them specific products I'm questioning purchasing. I think Disney World rules said a tripod is allowed as long as it fits in a backpack but figure they might be talking about camera tripods? I'll let you know what I find out after I finish digging


Here's the link to the moms panel answer I was talking about 
http://disneyparksmomspanel.disney.go.com/questions.aspx?pgm=2&pid=80&cid=83&qid=188457


----------



## RedM94

HCinKC said:


> Well, it's good that someone can report back before weekends start, so we all know what size batteries to bring.



I hate to be a downer about the light sabers, and I hope I am wrong, but last year my son and I received light sabers and they did light.  His was blue and mine was red.  

You may have guessed it by now, they were the light up swizzle stick light sabers from the signature drinks.  

I hope this isn't the case, but just say'n. 

Rick


----------



## yulilin3

newenglandjess said:


> Here's the link to the moms panel answer I was talking about
> http://disneyparksmomspanel.disney.go.com/questions.aspx?pgm=2&pid=80&cid=83&qid=188457


I've seen plenty of the cane/seat at the parks and seen them opened up with people sitting on them without a problem.


----------



## EC0323

I looked at the list of people coming.  Some say signing; some say not signing.  For those who are signing, how much do they charge?  I want to make sure I have enough cash.  Or do you think they will take the magic band?


----------



## yulilin3

EC0323 said:


> I looked at the list of people coming.  Some say signing; some say not signing.  For those who are signing, how much do they charge?  I want to make sure I have enough cash.  Or do you think they will take the magic band?


No charge for autographs. Read the first post of this thread to  see how the autograph wristband fast pass works


----------



## EC0323

Sorry.  I will go back & reread.  I just can't believe no charge.  At the Star Wars conventions, they charge. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Tltorrez

newenglandjess said:


> Lol it's not for me it's for my parents the senior citizens in the group that I'm concerned about. I love your idea about makeshift chairs I hadn't thought of that



Same here. I didn't even buy a cushion for myself because I hate carrying a ton of stuff around the park. But my Dad is 70...


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> No charge for autographs. Read the first post of this thread to  see how the autograph wristband fast pass works





EC0323 said:


> Sorry.  I will go back & reread.  I just can't believe no charge.  At the Star Wars conventions, they charge. Thanks for the quick reply!


After reading if you have any specific questions let us know


----------



## Tltorrez

OZMom said:


> I need a Disney Bin!! I was like "Where are the pin lanyards" oh stuck in a drawer somewhere, the new star wars shirts are still in the bag on the dresser... good thing I'm getting an early start since I have to round it all up



I'm really glad I have one because we're in the process of selling our house. So everything non-essential that wasn't already in a plastic tub got boxed up and moved to storage. Before I knew about the trip.


----------



## Tltorrez

Candleshoe said:


>



I'm pretty sure this says it all!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I am torn about the autographs now.  Unless we go straight over from the 24 hour day at MK, we'll only have Sunday to get autographs.  I was thinking that my BF and I would split up and one of us would get Vanessa Marshall and the other Warwick Davis.  Since I've met Warwick twice, I thought my BF could go meet him.  But this photo collage of all his favorite characters I'm making is really cool and I want to be the one to show him (assuming he is impressed/cares).  But I kind of don't want to deprive the BF of the chance to meet him


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like you will get a real lightsaber (one per reservation)


 Is that only during SWW weekend dates or does that also include during the week?


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Is that only during SWW weekend dates or does that also include during the week?


Every day of Galactic breakfast


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Skywise said:


> Heh... these are going to be lightsaber keychains aren't they?


I'd almost prefer this -- easier to walk around with 5-6 of them!


----------



## keishashadow

booking friend came thru again

I just cancelled SW Galactic breakfast part of 2 @ 10:40 am for 5/19


----------



## JayLeeJay

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am torn about the autographs now.  Unless we go straight over from the 24 hour day at MK, we'll only have Sunday to get autographs.  I was thinking that my BF and I would split up and one of us would get Vanessa Marshall and the other Warwick Davis.  Since I've met Warwick twice, I thought my BF could go meet him.  But this photo collage of all his favorite characters I'm making is really cool and I want to be the one to show him (assuming he is impressed/cares).  But I kind of don't want to deprive the BF of the chance to meet him



Do you think it would be possible to go directly from MK to HS to get your fast pass for the autograph and then take a break until your fast pass time? You could try for a time later in the day and that would allow you to rest after the 24 hr event.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

JayLeeJay said:


> Do you think it would be possible to go directly from MK to HS to get your fast pass for the autograph and then take a break until your fast pass time? You could try for a time later in the day and that would allow you to rest after the 24 hr event.



This is a really smart idea 

Can anyone help me with logistics?  I doubt buses would be running from the MK to DHS at such an early time...so we'd have to drive and then go straight to DHS.  @yulilin3 , do you think there would be any FP left for Vanessa Marshall at that time?  I imagine by the time we get to the car and get to DHS a 6:30 arrival time might be lucky.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This is a really smart idea
> 
> Can anyone help me with logistics?  I doubt buses would be running from the MK to DHS at such an early time...so we'd have to drive and then go straight to DHS.  @yulilin3 , do you think there would be any FP left for Vanessa Marshall at that time?  I imagine by the time we get to the car and get to DHS a 6:30 arrival time might be lucky.


It's worth a try. Rebels will be definitely more popular this year than last but Warwick and Silas will be the more popular of the three


----------



## lvstitch

I think this pretty much sums up how we all felt


----------



## meuseman

Sucked into this thread today! I'm heading down for a boys weekend with DS4. We have H&V on 5/13, SciFi Breakfast 5/14 and then we will be Guinea Pigs! We were down last year and SWW was where DS fell in love with SW.

Thanks yulilin and everyone else on this this thread - so excited!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> After Celebration SWW will be a walk in the park...literally



No Kidding, I will never complain about any lines at SWW ever again.... SWC taught me that... and I am VERY extremely thankful that we got in on Galactic Gatherings so we can jump to the front of the line to pay for merch, rather than what happened to us at Celebration where we waited over 4 hours to buy a blessed poster!


----------



## meuseman

One question, and apologies if it is somewhere earlier in the thread (I only made it from pp375 forward).

Do we know where the Fab Four will be meeting? Last year was inside Darth's Mall. Will it be again? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

meuseman said:


> One question, and apologies if it is somewhere earlier in the thread (I only made it from pp375 forward).
> 
> Do we know where the Fab Four will be meeting? Last year was inside Darth's Mall. Will it be again? Thanks!


They will be close to the event stage. By ABC Commissary where Luke and Leia were last year


----------



## meuseman

yulilin3 said:


> They will be close to the event stage. By ABC Commissary where Luke and Leia were last year



Awesome - thanks! So are Luke and Leia moving? (and is there a listing or map yet? I'd be happy to make a map.)


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Woooohoooo! Magic bands are on their way!


----------



## Teamanderson

I'm back lol. Three questions. 1....Is one day enough for SW weekends? We had planned on just going on a Friday but now wondering if we need Friday and Saturday. Maybe one day doing strictly Star Wars stuff and the second day doing part Star Wars and part regular HS stuff. I guess it's really just a personal preference but just curious what you guys think. Our children are 2 and 5 and are obsessed with Star Wars. I feel like I'm going nuts planning it all into just one day. Our favorite show is fantasmic so we definetly want to see it but dont want the first show because of fireworks. 2....If for some reason we can not get the fast pass for second show, will we still get in? I'm imagining the second show is going to be packed due to no one going to first show because of fear of missing fireworks. Probably should do 2 days. 3....which dining experience is better, Jedi or galactic? I was able to get a galactic for 3 from a very kind person on here but there is a total of 4 of us. I was hoping I could get by with just reserving 3 since our youngest is 2. But I read about fire capacity and am nervous. My 5 year old really wants this meal and it's one of their birthdays so I don't want to walk up and they turn us down. I guess I need a galactic for 4 on 6/5 for back up. Thank you all! This page is a lifesaver!!


----------



## yulilin3

meuseman said:


> Awesome - thanks! So are Luke and Leia moving? (and is there a listing or map yet? I'd be happy to make a map.)


We don't know where Luke Leia and the droids will be.
Chewie in his regular spot
Jedi Council on the site it says closer to Mickey avenue so I'm thinking where the pirates thing used to be, before tsmm
Clone wars group on streets of America
Bad guys near Darth's Mall.
That's all that the Disney site says


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> I'm back lol. Three questions. 1....Is one day enough for SW weekends? We had planned on just going on a Friday but now wondering if we need Friday and Saturday. Maybe one day doing strictly Star Wars stuff and the second day doing part Star Wars and part regular HS stuff. I guess it's really just a personal preference but just curious what you guys think. Our children are 2 and 5 and are obsessed with Star Wars. I feel like I'm going nuts planning it all into just one day. Our favorite show is fantasmic so we definetly want to see it but dont want the first show because of fireworks. 2....If for some reason we can not get the fast pass for second show, will we still get in? I'm imagining the second show is going to be packed due to no one going to first show because of fear of missing fireworks. Probably should do 2 days. 3....which dining experience is better, Jedi or galactic? Thank you all! This page is a lifesaver!!


1. It really depends on what you want to do. You will be at least 2 days to do characters and shows
2. Actually the second F! never fills up. A lot of people just leave after fireworks
3. Depends on the characters you want to meet...just an fyi the character meals have been sold out for months and it's very,very hard to get an ADR. It can still be done but it needs a lot of stalking or an outside company to stalk for you
EDIT: stupid me for not reading the whole thing I see you have ressies made


----------



## Jennifer Cooke

We will be coming SWW for the first time on 5/31 ( not our 1st time to Disney ) ! Trying to figure out if you can see Fantasmic and fireworks in the same night. Says fireworks are @ 9:30 p.m., and 1st Fantasmic show @ 9:00. I was going to try to get a Fantasmic dinner reservation, but don't want to if it make us miss the fireworks.


----------



## Candleshoe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This is a really smart idea
> 
> Can anyone help me with logistics?  I doubt buses would be running from the MK to DHS at such an early time...so we'd have to drive and then go straight to DHS.  @yulilin3 , do you think there would be any FP left for Vanessa Marshall at that time?  I imagine by the time we get to the car and get to DHS a 6:30 arrival time might be lucky.


I wonder if you might want to take a cab?   
You could also grab a bus from MK to any Epcot resort and cab over from there.


----------



## yulilin3

Jennifer Cooke said:


> We will be coming SWW for the first time on 5/31 ( not our 1st time to Disney ) ! Trying to figure out if you can see Fantasmic and fireworks in the same night. Says fireworks are @ 9:30 p.m., and 1st Fantasmic show @ 9:00. I was going to try to get a Fantasmic dinner reservation, but don't want to if it make us miss the fireworks.


Not possible because it'll take you at least 15 minutes to be able get our of the F! Theater.
You can watch fireworks and then do second F! with no problem


----------



## JayLeeJay

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This is a really smart idea
> 
> Can anyone help me with logistics?  I doubt buses would be running from the MK to DHS at such an early time...so we'd have to drive and then go straight to DHS.  @yulilin3 , do you think there would be any FP left for Vanessa Marshall at that time?  I imagine by the time we get to the car and get to DHS a 6:30 arrival time might be lucky.





Candleshoe said:


> I wonder if you might want to take a cab?
> You could also grab a bus from MK to any Epcot resort and cab over from there.



I was going to recommend the same. You could get a cab from the Contemporary (walk or take the monorail). If you do a bus from MK, you can bus it to an EPCOT resort and take a cab or even walk, because I am sure you will still be full of energy after 24 hours in MK


----------



## Jennifer Cooke

yulilin3 said:


> Not possible because it'll take you at least 15 minutes to be able get our of the F! Theater.
> You can watch fireworks and then do second F! with no problem


Thank you ! That is what I thought, but wanted to make sure !


----------



## AThrillingChase

Teamanderson said:


> I'm back lol. Three questions. 1....Is one day enough for SW weekends? We had planned on just going on a Friday but now wondering if we need Friday and Saturday. Maybe one day doing strictly Star Wars stuff and the second day doing part Star Wars and part regular HS stuff. I guess it's really just a personal preference but just curious what you guys think. Our children are 2 and 5 and are obsessed with Star Wars. I feel like I'm going nuts planning it all into just one day. Our favorite show is fantasmic so we definetly want to see it but dont want the first show because of fireworks. 2....If for some reason we can not get the fast pass for second show, will we still get in? I'm imagining the second show is going to be packed due to no one going to first show because of fear of missing fireworks. Probably should do 2 days. 3....which dining experience is better, Jedi or galactic? I was able to get a galactic for 3 from a very kind person on here but there is a total of 4 of us. I was hoping I could get by with just reserving 3 since our youngest is 2. But I read about fire capacity and am nervous. My 5 year old really wants this meal and it's one of their birthdays so I don't want to walk up and they turn us down. I guess I need a galactic for 4 on 6/5 for back up. Thank you all! This page is a lifesaver!!



Just re: capacity. No way to now for sure of course, but I am guessing this is less of an issue at Sci-fi vs other restaurants based on how it is set up with the seating being in cars. Seating there is moreso stuck and adding chairs to a table isn't really happening (We sat in the car in the back with chairs too and there really isn't room to add more). So if a spot is open in a car, I imagine it is open in capacity also. Plus, it is possible someone could only get an ADR for a party of 3, but they only have 2 people. I know this because that was me! I kept looking and found a 2 person ressie for the same time so I dropped the 3 so someone else could nab it. I'd keep checking too if I were you for a 4 person though!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Candleshoe said:


> I wonder if you might want to take a cab?
> You could also grab a bus from MK to any Epcot resort and cab over from there.



I like the cab idea!



JayLeeJay said:


> I was going to recommend the same. You could get a cab from the Contemporary (walk or take the monorail). If you do a bus from MK, you can bus it to an EPCOT resort and take a cab or even walk, because I am sure you will still be full of energy after 24 hours in MK



OK, I am combining both of your responses.  I believe what we'll do is leave the car at the resort and take the bus to MK for the 24 hour day, then when we leave at 6 am we'll walk to the Contemporary and grab a cab to DHS.  Hopefully we can get in the tail end of Vanessa Marshall's line, get our wristband, then bus back to our hotel.  Haha, we'll be the only ones leaving DHS at 7.  Even funnier is we'll be in our costumes from the 24 hour event.  Should be quite a sight.  If anyone is going to be at DHS Saturday morning of the second weekend keep an eye open for us, we'll be easy to spot.  

I know we're going to be exhausted so I think cab from the Contemporary would be the fastest way to get there.  

Does anyone know if cabs always hang out at the Contemporary or will we have to wait until the front desk calls one?


----------



## JayLeeJay

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I like the cab idea!
> OK, I am combining both of your responses.  I believe what we'll do is leave the car at the resort and take the bus to MK for the 24 hour day, then when we leave at 6 am we'll walk to the Contemporary and grab a cab to DHS.  Hopefully we can get in the tail end of Vanessa Marshall's line, get our wristband, then bus back to our hotel.  Haha, we'll be the only ones leaving DHS at 7.  Even funnier is we'll be in our costumes from the 24 hour event.  Should be quite a sight.  If anyone is going to be at DHS Saturday morning of the second weekend keep an eye open for us, we'll be easy to spot.
> 
> I know we're going to be exhausted so I think cab from the Contemporary would be the fastest way to get there.
> 
> Does anyone know if cabs always hang out at the Contemporary or will we have to wait until the front desk calls one?



I will be there the second weekend but you will probably already be resting in your hotel by the time my group arrives. I think you have a good plan and hope that it works out for you!


----------



## seigyoku

The Sunrise Student said:


> No Kidding, I will never complain about any lines at SWW ever again.... SWC taught me that... and I am VERY extremely thankful that we got in on Galactic Gatherings so we can jump to the front of the line to pay for merch, rather than what happened to us at Celebration where we waited over 4 hours to buy a blessed poster!



Have you been to SDCC? I suspect my line tolerance took an extreme nosedive after two of those...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Oh yeah...


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> FWIW my source for the breakfast said that they were ordering (xxxx) and they wouldn't be able to exchange if the batteries didn't work




Ummm I'm lost here what did I miss lol



Skywise said:


> Heh... these are going to be lightsaber keychains aren't they?



Again lost but didn't they sell lightsaber key chains in the past? I have the whole set.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Does anyone know if cabs always hang out at the Contemporary or will we have to wait until the front desk calls one?



We walked to Contemporary from MK during the rain after Wishes in March. We had to wait for them to call a cab. There were others in front of us waiting too, which didn't help. Hopefully, that early in the morning it won't be a big deal. I bet the cabs are waiting nearby to take people to the airport.

As we were walking over, I heard someone talking to a cab company or Uber on their cell. They called ahead and met them at the front but before the bell/cab desk. That might work too. They didn't wait at all; the car was there as they walked up. They must have called it before leaving MK.


----------



## soniam

coluk003 said:


> Ummm I'm lost here what did I miss lol
> 
> 
> 
> Again lost but didn't they sell lightsaber key chains in the past? I have the whole set.



They are going to be giving out light sabers to each person at the Galactic Breakfast. People are speculating that it is a key chain. Yulilin was told it needed batteries.


----------



## momofallsons

If anyone is looking... Jedi Mickey H&V available for 6/12 at 8:30pm for 5 people!


----------



## momofallsons

Woo hoo!!!  Got a Galactic breakfast reservation for 5 like I wanted!  I have one for 4 that I will need to cancel for 6/12 at 10:25am.


----------



## markmcalear

Heres hoping that BB-8 is there to meet and greet. Or at the very least have him in the parade


----------



## ArielRae

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This is a really smart idea
> 
> Can anyone help me with logistics?  I doubt buses would be running from the MK to DHS at such an early time...so we'd have to drive and then go straight to DHS.  @yulilin3 , do you think there would be any FP left for Vanessa Marshall at that time?  I imagine by the time we get to the car and get to DHS a 6:30 arrival time might be lucky.



I really hope they will be running direct DHS buses cause if not the contemporary resort is going to get real busy with us all trying to get to DHS that morning.


----------



## SalmonPink

Maybe it would be a good idea for everyone hoping to transfer from the MK 24 Hour Party to HS for SWW to e-mail Disney and ask if direct MK-to-HS buses will be running early that morning (try and specify the time you plan to be travelling, if possible). While Disney aren't always great about giving out definitive answers to questions like that, multiple enquiries might lead them to consider offering the service if they're not already.


----------



## slaveone

Always could bus mk to yacht or beach and walk over.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I like the cab idea!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am combining both of your responses.  I believe what we'll do is leave the car at the resort and take the bus to MK for the 24 hour day, then when we leave at 6 am we'll walk to the Contemporary and grab a cab to DHS.  Hopefully we can get in the tail end of Vanessa Marshall's line, get our wristband, then bus back to our hotel.  Haha, we'll be the only ones leaving DHS at 7.  Even funnier is we'll be in our costumes from the 24 hour event.  Should be quite a sight.  If anyone is going to be at DHS Saturday morning of the second weekend keep an eye open for us, we'll be easy to spot.
> 
> I know we're going to be exhausted so I think cab from the Contemporary would be the fastest way to get there.
> 
> Does anyone know if cabs always hang out at the Contemporary or will we have to wait until the front desk calls one?


I'm not sure but I don't think cabs hang out inside the Resorts. They do at the theme parks. The only cabs I see at MK are at the TTC, where the drop off is. At that time in the morning I'm not sure but I would schedule one ahead of time. Or like other have said take a bus to Boardwalk (it's the closes in walking distance) and walk to DHS


----------



## yulilin3

markmcalear said:


> Heres hoping that BB-8 is there to meet and greet. Or at the very least have him in the parade


when I saw him during the panel that's one of the first things I thought. Not sure if for this years but I'm expecting it more for next year


----------



## yulilin3

Any special requests for TBT? I got pictures of  parade, food, characters, celebrities?


----------



## db99

yulilin3 said:


> Any special requests for TBT? I got pictures of  parade, food, characters, celebrities?



I'm feeling like today is a Darth Maul kind of day.


----------



## yulilin3

I just went "screw it" I'll die poor and in debt. Just got a ressie for 2 at Jedi Mickey's dinner for mother's day...We didn't do this one last year and after posting the review and reading it I got very excited about it. YOLO right? (my kids would be mortified if they ever heard me saying that out loud  )


----------



## yulilin3

*TBT Darth Maul. Let's begin last year, with the man himself : Ray super flexible Park. The others are from 2009 when my son still liked taking pictures with characters *


----------



## lovethattink

What age did he stop wanting to see them?


----------



## luvallprincesses

momofallsons said:


> Woo hoo!!!  Got a Galactic breakfast reservation for 5 like I wanted!  I have one for 4 that I will need to cancel for 6/12 at 10:25am.



I'd love to coordinate with you if you still have it!!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> What age did he stop wanting to see them?


That was his last year of taking pics with characters so around age 13


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> That was his last year of taking pics with characters so around age 13


Funny... My first Disney trip ever I was 14 -- had wanted desperately to visit ever since I knew it existed!!! And even with that, I refused character pics. I was WAY TOO MATURE FOR THAT. 

Meanwhile now, some of my favorites trip pics are all of us together with Donald or Beast or Vader!!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> That was his last year of taking pics with characters so around age 13



Aww, that's to bad. My oldest doesn't like his picture taken period. We have so few pictures of him since he hit his teens.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Aww, that's to bad. My oldest doesn't like his picture taken period. We have so few pictures of him since he hit his teens.


same here


----------



## The Sunrise Student

markmcalear said:


> Heres hoping that BB-8 is there to meet and greet. Or at the very least have him in the parade



I am thinking they wouldn't wanna scratch up BB-8 in the parade, but bringing him out on stage would be awesome! Have you seen that they are going to try and have a remote controlled via phone app toy come out in the future, I gotta have one!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> same here



Your son doesn't like his picture taken, but he looks so good in his band pictures!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I am thinking they wouldn't wanna scratch up BB-8 in the parade, but bringing him out on stage would be awesome! Have you seen that they are going to try and have a remote controlled via phone app toy come out in the future, I gotta have one!


which surface is scratchier? Jakku or the streets of fake Hollywood?  I just want to see him in person


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Well I am back in the office, and already out here trying to catch up.... which means I needed a DISboard break, I am getting slammed since I walked in. But hey I have to look on the bright side, 3 weeks from today I am checking into AKL  My magic bands were waiting for me when I got home from SWC... woot woot!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Your son doesn't like his picture taken, but he looks so good in his band pictures!


yeah, he has no problem when it's a photoshoot for the band  I should use that next time I want to take a picture with him, thanks Sunshine  I won 't tell him it was you so he doesn't get angry at you


----------



## Phelpsie70

I originally didn't book the breakfast because we did it last year and my son didn't really eat much. With the addition of waffles and a light saber it would be worth it and of course now we can't get in. Oh well, guess I will be stalking the cancellation board for May 24th.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> which surface is scratchier? Jakku or the streets of fake Hollywood?  I just want to see him in person



I was thinking more that it would be bad to have him roll down the street during the parade, but he could so totally do the stage and maybe get in on the droid rotation for pictures if they wanted. During SWC they had him on the stage, and then behind glass/ropes for display. They didn't let us get near him.

PS any pictures you see of someone beside a BB-8 from SWC was be cause the R2 builders group actually built their own BB-8


----------



## yulilin3

Finally we have a JTA schedule for SWW, here are the times. I will also update the first post:

8:45 AM
9:20 AM
10:05 AM
10:35 AM
12:00 PM
12:30 PM
1:00 PM
1:30 PM
2:00 PM
2:30 PM
3:00 PM
3:30 PM
4:00 PM
4:30 PM
5:00 PM
5:30 PM
6:30 PM
7:00 PM
7:30 PM
 Remember that you and your child/children will need to be at the dressing area (ABC Sound Studios) 30 minutes before the show. Plan your ideal spot accordingly, take into account any ADR, packages, parade time that you might have. In total plan an hour for the entire JTA experience


----------



## MakiraMarlena

if you're going straigt to DHS from MK 24 hour, walk over to the Contemporary and catch the bus from there if they don't have park to park running. If you want to get to DHS before they start running anything to DHS, then you can grab a cab from the Contemporary or TTC. Might be better off at the Contemporary because if there isn't one around they can call one for you.


----------



## momofallsons

luvallprincesses said:


> I'd love to coordinate with you if you still have it!!



Great, replied to your PM!  Would love to get it to a fellow DIS'er!


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> Finally we have a JTA schedule for SWW, here are the times. I will also update the first post:
> 
> 8:45 AM
> 9:20 AM
> 10:05 AM
> 10:35 AM
> 12:00 PM
> 12:30 PM
> 1:00 PM
> 1:30 PM
> 2:00 PM
> 2:30 PM
> 3:00 PM
> 3:30 PM
> 4:00 PM
> 4:30 PM
> 5:00 PM
> 5:30 PM
> 6:30 PM
> 7:00 PM
> 7:30 PM
> Remember that you and your child/children will need to be at the dressing area (ABC Sound Studios) 30 minutes before the show. Plan your ideal spot accordingly, take into account any ADR, packages, parade time that you might have. In total plan an hour for the entire JTA experience
> 
> still an hour-long experience for a Thursday? or is it more like 45 for non-sww crowds?


----------



## kalliyan1

Galactic Breakfast available NOW for 5/16 @ 9:30am 2 ppl
Also 5/16 9:30am for 6 ppl


----------



## ConnieB

Ya'll have seen the teaser where at the end we see Chewie and Han.....right?     We drove home from California's Celebration Anaheim back to Phoenix and as we finally pulled into our driveway I said "Girls....we're home".   They burst into laughter and glee. 

So...how many times have you watched that teaser?   Anyone NOT getting teary at the end yet?   I think I'm watching it lately just so that I can see Harrison Ford say those words and feel like he's looking right at me when he declares it home.    Yeah....38 year crush.


----------



## Itinkso

@kpd6901 For JTA plan on 50 minutes to an hour on a non-SWW day. If there is a waiting list and your child is late to return, the spot will be filled. That pre-show period is to prepare the kids so the show runs smoothly.


----------



## yulilin3

@kpd6901 This is during SWW. In reality it is about a 45 minute experience, I just like to add a cushion for anything unexpected


----------



## BGparadise

Anyone else having difficulty with reserving FP+ for Sunday June 14? It does not list any EVENT options.

I checked other earlier weekends and the EVENT options were listed.


----------



## yulilin3

ConnieB said:


> Ya'll have seen the teaser where at the end we see Chewie and Han.....right?     We drove home from California's Celebration Anaheim back to Phoenix and as we finally pulled into our driveway I said "Girls....we're home".   They burst into laughter and glee.
> 
> So...how many times have you watched that teaser?   Anyone NOT getting teary at the end yet?   I think I'm watching it lately just so that I can see Harrison Ford say those words and feel like he's looking right at me when he declares it home.    Yeah....38 year crush.


Countless views of the trailer and now countless views of people reacting to the trailer...it's just perfection


----------



## HCinKC

RedM94 said:


> I hate to be a downer about the light sabers, and I hope I am wrong, but last year my son and I received light sabers and they did light.  His was blue and mine was red. You may have guessed it by now, they were the light up swizzle stick light sabers from the signature drinks.



Not a downer! I wouldn't mind one of those...saves me from buying a $13 drink lol. I have to have ALL THE LIGHTSABERS...right? Honestly, for us, it doesn't matter what it is as we are surprising ODS with the meal. The souvenir will just be an added bonus!



Teamanderson said:


> I'm back lol. Three questions. 1....Is one day enough for SW weekends? We had planned on just going on a Friday but now wondering if we need Friday and Saturday. Maybe one day doing strictly Star Wars stuff and the second day doing part Star Wars and part regular HS stuff. I guess it's really just a personal preference but just curious what you guys think.



This is our first year going, but I am feeling good about our plan. I have a "regular" HS day planned for Thursday. We'll get JTA out of the way along with rides and characters. I don't want any of us distracted over the weekend. I also didn't want to get overloaded, so we are splitting our weekend days. Friday morning at MK, HS after lunch with dinner and fireworks. Saturday we RD at HS through lunch and will likely head over to Epcot in the afternoon. (We also want to see a bit of F&G.) Sunday is MK again in the morning. If we missed anything at HS, we'll go back in the afternoon. Since we aren't doing any shows, I think we'll be fine with the plan I have. We'll do characters and the Mall.

We have a 6yo and a baby. Regardless of how tired he is, I will be utterly shocked if the baby sleeps in the stroller, so we have an after lunch hotel break planned for each day. That is why I am finding it easier to hop around.



yulilin3 said:


> I just went "screw it" I'll die poor and in debt. Just got a ressie for 2 at Jedi Mickey's dinner for mother's day...We didn't do this one last year and after posting the review and reading it I got very excited about it. YOLO right? (my kids would be mortified if they ever heard me saying that out loud  )



raise the roof...yo...



The Sunrise Student said:


> I am thinking they wouldn't wanna scratch up BB-8 in the parade, but bringing him out on stage would be awesome! Have you seen that they are going to try and have a remote controlled via phone app toy come out in the future, I gotta have one!



Not if they roll out a red carpet for him! Her? Are droids like ships? Do they have a predetermined gender? 

(Oops, edited because BB is not an astro...off for some coffee that I clearly need...)


----------



## yulilin3

BGparadise said:


> Anyone else having difficulty with reserving FP+ for Sunday June 14? It does not list any EVENT options.
> 
> I checked other earlier weekends and the EVENT options were listed.


the fp for sww shows are not up yet. Actually the SWW schedule for weekend V is not released. There's a fb group that as soon as the schedule/fp comes out we can alert each other. It's called V SWW and it has a picture of Frank Oz with Yoda


----------



## slaveone

ConnieB said:


> Ya'll have seen the teaser where at the end we see Chewie and Han.....right?     We drove home from California's Celebration Anaheim back to Phoenix and as we finally pulled into our driveway I said "Girls....we're home".   They burst into laughter and glee.
> 
> So...how many times have you watched that teaser?   Anyone NOT getting teary at the end yet?   I think I'm watching it lately just so that I can see Harrison Ford say those words and feel like he's looking right at me when he declares it home.    Yeah....38 year crush.


I watched it erm 51 tImes so far.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> raise the roof...yo...
> 
> 
> 
> Not if they roll our a red carpet for him! Her? Are astromechs like ships? Do they have a predetermined gender?


True Dat!!


----------



## alafond83

yulilin3 said:


> Countless views of the trailer and now countless views of people reacting to the trailer...it's just perfection



Did you see the one of the babies reacting to the trailer it was so precious.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Is it bad to stalk your mailman for your magic bands? trying to play it cool. Lol


----------



## kpd6901

Itinkso said:


> @kpd6901 For JTA plan on 50 minutes to an hour on a non-SWW day. If there is a waiting list and your child is late to return, the spot will be filled. That pre-show period is to prepare the kids so the show runs smoothly.





yulilin3 said:


> @kpd6901 This is during SWW. In reality it is about a 45 minute experience, I just like to add a cushion for anything unexpected



Thank you.  I knew there were more times for SWW dates than non-SWW dates (Thurs. 6/11), but I also thought maybe that they had more kids per showtime also, meaning longer prep and longer show for SWW than during the week.


----------



## yulilin3

xxpunkstar6xx said:


> Is it bad to stalk your mailman for your magic bands? trying to play it cool. Lol


----------



## BGparadise

Thank you Yulilin3.


----------



## pookadoo77

weekend V fastpass stalking, I mean watch group listed in my signature. No chatter there please just when one of us sees fastpasses for shows lets all BLOW it up with posts as a "alert"


----------



## Candleshoe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I like the cab idea!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am combining both of your responses.  I believe what we'll do is leave the car at the resort and take the bus to MK for the 24 hour day, then when we leave at 6 am we'll walk to the Contemporary and grab a cab to DHS.  Hopefully we can get in the tail end of Vanessa Marshall's line, get our wristband, then bus back to our hotel.  Haha, we'll be the only ones leaving DHS at 7.  Even funnier is we'll be in our costumes from the 24 hour event.  Should be quite a sight.  If anyone is going to be at DHS Saturday morning of the second weekend keep an eye open for us, we'll be easy to spot.
> 
> I know we're going to be exhausted so I think cab from the Contemporary would be the fastest way to get there.
> 
> Does anyone know if cabs always hang out at the Contemporary or will we have to wait until the front desk calls one?


I'd call if I were you  

The other thing is I *think* they hang out at TTC.


----------



## Itinkso

Candleshoe said:


> I'd call if I were you
> 
> The other thing is I *think* they hang out at TTC.


Actually, cabs are stationed at Deluxe resorts or ask a Valet to call one for you.


----------



## mmafan

kalliyan1 said:


> Galactic Breakfast available NOW for 5/16 @ 9:30am 2 ppl
> Also 5/16 9:30am for 6 ppl


someone scoped it up already.......


----------



## Delphinus317

I booked the Feel the Force Premium Package for June 13th.  Included in that is "Reserved Seating for one of the Celebrity Talk Shows in Theater of the Stars".  Does that include any of the shows at the Theater of the Stars for that day?  I'm thinking I'll try for a FP for our priority show & use the "reserved seating" for our 2nd priority show (Or vice versa depending on which FP I can get, if any).  Is this a good strategy?  This is our first time doing SWW & it appears it's going to be a busy day.  I just want to make the most of it for my DS9.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Candleshoe

Itinkso said:


> Actually, cabs are stationed at Deluxe resorts or ask a Valet to call one for you.


awesome!  I've only caught cabs at Boardwalk (b/c "Jellyrolls") and ASMu, and both places bell services had to call a cab for me.


----------



## yulilin3

6:30pm Jedi Mickey available 6/12


----------



## Candleshoe

Delphinus317 said:


> I booked the Feel the Force Premium Package for June 13th.  Included in that is "Reserved Seating for one of the Celebrity Talk Shows in Theater of the Stars".  Does that include any of the shows at the Theater of the Stars for that day?  I'm thinking I'll try for a FP for our priority show & use the "reserved seating" for our 2nd priority show (Or vice versa depending on which FP I can get, if any).  Is this a good strategy?  This is our first time doing SWW & it appears it's going to be a busy day.  I just want to make the most of it for my DS9.  Thank you!!!


Yes.  I like the idea of FP for priority and the package reserved for your 2nd priorty... because what we don't know yet is if the package reserved will run out.  Especially on weekend 5.


----------



## yulilin3

Delphinus317 said:


> I booked the Feel the Force Premium Package for June 13th.  Included in that is "Reserved Seating for one of the Celebrity Talk Shows in Theater of the Stars".  Does that include any of the shows at the Theater of the Stars for that day?  I'm thinking I'll try for a FP for our priority show & use the "reserved seating" for our 2nd priority show (Or vice versa depending on which FP I can get, if any).  Is this a good strategy?  This is our first time doing SWW & it appears it's going to be a busy day.  I just want to make the most of it for my DS9.  Thank you!!!


Any SWW shows in the theater. I would try and fp your priority so you have it for sure and then pick your second with the package


----------



## Candleshoe

Meals are popping up like measles!    

_Too soon?_

I'm thinking people are firming up their plans and/or budgets.


----------



## Delphinus317

Candleshoe said:


> Yes.  I like the idea of FP for priority and the package reserved for your 2nd priorty... because what we don't know yet is if the package reserved will run out.  Especially on weekend 5.



Thank you!!  I wasn't exactly sure how it worked, that validates what I was thinking.



yulilin3 said:


> Any SWW shows in the theater. I would try and fp your priority so you have it for sure and then pick your second with the package



Perfect!  That's what I'll do then.  Thank you!!!


----------



## luvallprincesses

Momofallsons has graciously offered to try to let me get a Galactic breakfast that they are releasing. Is there any advice on coordinating this?  Late at night, early in the morning?  Should I try to grab it on the app or on the website?  Can we trust the posting speed of the Dis via PM to coordinate the moment it is released or should we exchange cell numbers for texting?  Any advice at all to have the greatest chance of success?


----------



## jthornton94

Ok, think this will work.  Parade is at 11.  Think I could squeeze in JTA for the 12:30 show(need to be ready at 12) and still make a fast pass for star tours that ends at 1:15.  I'm thinking since it is right there we should be fine, especially since the next show starts at 1.

And here is my throwback photo


----------



## jthornton94

Let me try the pic again


----------



## pookadoo77

Ok yall, what is 30 days out before June 12th? I mean the day to be on at 12am-1am for fastpasses not the day that time switched as of 12am? (I dont count it as the next day until I sleep,lol) TY!!


----------



## yulilin3

Since it seems to be a quite day, I'll ask for a favor from people that have access to the DIS during the day for weekend 1 (and are obviously not coming that weekend)
*I will post like a mad woman on Friday and Saturday, I'll be there from rope drop all day, both of those days.As many of you know the wifi at Disney is not the most reliable so I'll be posting sentences that are really short and to the point, like:
entered park 7:30
or Chewie out at 8:05
I know that a lot of you will be following along and even have some questions. I won't be able to answer them one by one, every know and then I'll try to read thru and answer as many questions as I can, this will probably happen during lunchtime.
Also a lot of people start following along later in the day so they might not read something that I posted in the morning, if any of you guys want to jump in and answer their questions that would help a lot.*


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

luvallprincesses said:


> Momofallsons has graciously offered to try to let me get a Galactic breakfast that they are releasing. Is there any advice on coordinating this?  Late at night, early in the morning?  Should I try to grab it on the app or on the website?  Can we trust the posting speed of the Dis via PM to coordinate the moment it is released or should we exchange cell numbers for texting?  Any advice at all to have the greatest chance of success?



your best bet is to do it at an off time - i have coordinated with people via cell and for example we agreed that at 2:17pm cell time i would drop the reservation and they would start searching.  I have only had one instance where the other party did not get the reservation.  Make sure you keep searching if it doesn't pop up it may take a few seconds.  I would recommend searching for the exact party size they dropped.


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Ok yall, what is 30 days out before June 12th? I mean the day to be on at 12am-1am for fastpasses not the day that time switched as of 12am? (I dont count it as the next day until I sleep,lol) TY!!


I'm an AP and today, starting at midnight I was able to get fp for May 23rd


----------



## Cluelyss

luvallprincesses said:


> Momofallsons has graciously offered to try to let me get a Galactic breakfast that they are releasing. Is there any advice on coordinating this?  Late at night, early in the morning?  Should I try to grab it on the app or on the website?  Can we trust the posting speed of the Dis via PM to coordinate the moment it is released or should we exchange cell numbers for texting?  Any advice at all to have the greatest chance of success?


I've always coordinated the time via PM, and made it for an "off" time of day, to avoid other ADR lurkers as much as possible. The SWW meals are only bookable online, so be logged in and on the page, ready to refresh, a few minutes before your designated transfer time. I've done this successfully many times, maybe a dozen?, and they've all worked. Good luck!


----------



## Dugette

luvallprincesses said:


> Momofallsons has graciously offered to try to let me get a Galactic breakfast that they are releasing. Is there any advice on coordinating this?  Late at night, early in the morning?  Should I try to grab it on the app or on the website?  Can we trust the posting speed of the Dis via PM to coordinate the moment it is released or should we exchange cell numbers for texting?  Any advice at all to have the greatest chance of success?


First, make sure to use the website, not the MDE app, so that it shows up. I've done a few of these and all of them have been basically a series of "are you ready?" PMs on the DIS, then a "I'll cancel when you respond" and they swoop it right up. Perfect record so far at all different times of day. Good luck!


----------



## luvallprincesses

Cluelyss said:


> I've always coordinated the time via PM, and made it for an "off" time of day, to avoid other ADR lurkers as much as possible. The SWW meals are only bookable online, so be logged in and on the page, ready to refresh, a few minutes before your designated transfer time. I've done this successfully many times, maybe a dozen?, and they've all worked. Good luck!





PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> your best bet is to do it at an off time - i have coordinated with people via cell and for example we agreed that at 2:17pm cell time i would drop the reservation and they would start searching.  I have only had one instance where the other party did not get the reservation.  Make sure you keep searching if it doesn't pop up it may take a few seconds.  I would recommend searching for the exact party size they dropped.


Thank you!  Should I search the specific time or "breakfast"?  And it won't say "Galactic..." Correct?  Just Sci Fi?


----------



## RedM94

Any thoughts about if the FTF Deluxe Premium Package will open up closer to the date off?  Also, can that be booked online or must I call?  I didn't see the option to book online.


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> Any thoughts about if the FTF Deluxe Premium Package will open up closer to the date off?  Also, can that be booked online or must I call?  I didn't see the option to book online.


DPP has to be booked by phone. I believe the cancellation policy is 2 days so it might be possible to get it closer to the date


----------



## Candleshoe

luvallprincesses said:


> Thank you!  Should I search the specific time or "breakfast"?  And it won't say "Galactic..." Correct?  Just Sci Fi?


Search for the Galactic one.   search for the exact day and time and party size. 
These are the steps I would take:
Change to hollywood studios only, date time, party size, find a table


scroll down to Galactic breakfast.  it should be on the bottom in the section of 'no availability' unless you lucked on one.

I click the row/blue arrow


Click [find a table] and keep clicking until a table time "Magically" appears


----------



## Skywise

luvallprincesses said:


> Momofallsons has graciously offered to try to let me get a Galactic breakfast that they are releasing. Is there any advice on coordinating this?  Late at night, early in the morning?  Should I try to grab it on the app or on the website?  Can we trust the posting speed of the Dis via PM to coordinate the moment it is released or should we exchange cell numbers for texting?  Any advice at all to have the greatest chance of success?



From my personal experience, do it during the day - I tried doing it for a Christmas week BoG RSVP at 1am but the party never received it.  (I'm thinking they may have been doing system maintenance around that time and the RSVP may have gotten held up before appearing on the available list.

I just did a drop yesterday around 3pm and it went off without a hitch.

EDIT - Oh - And I'd do it on the website... I find the app is funky about this sort of thing, although I've used it before to grab one when I was out to dinner and an ADR appeared and all I had around me was my iPhone but the interface itself to setting up the ADR is clumsy.  I can navigate the website a lot quicker (set bookmarks, have the date/time/number of people queued up and then keep hitting refresh until the ADR shows up)


----------



## Skywise

Candleshoe said:


> Meals are popping up like measles!
> 
> _Too soon?_
> 
> I'm thinking people are firming up their plans and/or budgets.



pthphphphtt...  Not here - I've had an outstanding watch with a service for Beaches and Cream and Ohana for almost 3 months now.  I've had 3 hits on Ohana (almost near my "perfect" time for it) but not one hit for Beaches and Cream in all that time.  Ironically I had better luck just manually watching for the Galactic Breakfast!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Candleshoe said:


> Meals are popping up like measles!
> 
> _Too soon?_
> 
> I'm thinking people are firming up their plans and/or budgets.


Fingers crossed for the galactic breakfast on June 14th.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> Since it seems to be a quite day, I'll ask for a favor from people that have access to the DIS during the day for weekend 1 (and are obviously not coming that weekend)
> *I will post like a mad woman on Friday and Saturday, I'll be there from rope drop all day, both of those days.As many of you know the wifi at Disney is not the most reliable so I'll be posting sentences that are really short and to the point, like:
> entered park 7:30
> or Chewie out at 8:05
> I know that a lot of you will be following along and even have some questions. I won't be able to answer them one by one, every know and then I'll try to read thru and answer as many questions as I can, this will probably happen during lunchtime.
> Also a lot of people start following along later in the day so they might not read something that I posted in the morning, if any of you guys want to jump in and answer their questions that would help a lot.*



If I'm around that day (who am I kidding!?)  I'll help the Head Guinea Pig!


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> If I'm around that day (who am I kidding!?)  I'll help the Head Guinea Pig!


thank you. It's really to keep all the info together so when people pop up to ask a question it can get answered fast. My battery dies so fast when I'm at Disney we are taking the kindle to help post and answer questions but don't want to be completely drained by noon time.
We are fully charging our phones, taking the kindle and taking the backup MyCharge charger thingy.


----------



## Teamanderson

We are less than 45 days so we can not make any changes to our plans without a fee. Is it possible to add park hopper once we Check in the resort, without paying the fee or modifying? We may have to split our second SW day at HS to accommodate everyone's requests since this is a short trip. I was going to just add a extra day but I see we will have to pay full ticket price vs just adding on for $30.


----------



## pmaurer74

Candleshoe said:


> Meals are popping up like measles!
> 
> _Too soon?_
> 
> I'm thinking people are firming up their plans and/or budgets.


we are 45 days out from weekend IV so their final payments are due.


----------



## Cluelyss

Teamanderson said:


> We are less than 45 days so we can not make any changes to our plans without a fee. Is it possible to add park hopper once we Check in the resort, without paying the fee or modifying? We may have to split our second SW day at HS to accommodate everyone's requests since this is a short trip. I was going to just add a extra day but I see we will have to pay full ticket price vs just adding on for $30.


I just added a day of park tickets to our trip this week (I am 36 days out today, so was definitely within 45 days when I did it) and wasn't charged a fee? I think that refers to your hotel booking....tickets and dining plans can be added/deleted up until several days before (5 maybe???)


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

thought I'd post a couple of Darth Maul pictures since it's 'his' day via yulilin.....dh took these last year


----------



## yulilin3

@Good Morning Dewdrop  amazing pictures


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Since it seems to be a quite day, I'll ask for a favor from people that have access to the DIS during the day for weekend 1 (and are obviously not coming that weekend)
> *I will post like a mad woman on Friday and Saturday, I'll be there from rope drop all day, both of those days.As many of you know the wifi at Disney is not the most reliable so I'll be posting sentences that are really short and to the point, like:
> entered park 7:30
> or Chewie out at 8:05
> I know that a lot of you will be following along and even have some questions. I won't be able to answer them one by one, every know and then I'll try to read thru and answer as many questions as I can, this will probably happen during lunchtime.
> Also a lot of people start following along later in the day so they might not read something that I posted in the morning, if any of you guys want to jump in and answer their questions that would help a lot.*


yulilin, if wifi is really bad, you can shoot some texts to me and I can post for you. Same with pics - I can post to the Thread for you.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> @Good Morning Dewdrop  amazing pictures


thank you- DH is quite the photographer so he has a blast taking the pictures and (not that he would admit it) showing them off


----------



## drlaurafsu

Anyone check rebel hanger this morning?


----------



## Venaros

Candleshoe said:


> Meals are popping up like measles!
> 
> _Too soon?_
> 
> I'm thinking people are firming up their plans and/or budgets.



Thank goodness! I was finally able to book the galactic breakfast for the 6th! Boy that is a load off my mind.


----------



## yulilin3

drlaurafsu said:


> Anyone check rebel hanger this morning?


I called same spiel...it will be a walk up
Not to get anyones hopes up but I'm trying some "back channels" to see if I can find anything out. He just texted me and said he will try and find out so we'll see (fingers crossed)


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> yulilin, if wifi is really bad, you can shoot some texts to me and I can post for you. Same with pics - I can post to the Thread for you.


I was actually thinking of doing this. Thanks for the offer. I will keep it in mind


----------



## Desiree_O

Candleshoe said:


> Meals are popping up like measles!
> 
> _Too soon?_
> 
> I'm thinking people are firming up their plans and/or budgets.



Now if one would pop up for Sci-Fi on May 17th...

I'm not feeling the force on those chances.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Desiree_O said:


> Now if one would pop up for Sci-Fi on May 17th...
> 
> I'm not feeling the force on those chances.


We just attempted to make the Galactic breakfast swap, taking the advice of many on how to best grab it, and it was a complete fail. I was even going back and forth loading between a laptop and an iPad and it failed.  Thanks to momofallsons for trying to help us out. These things are getting snagged so fast somehow. Hopefully better luck next time!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Teamanderson said:


> We are less than 45 days so we can not make any changes to our plans without a fee. Is it possible to add park hopper once we Check in the resort, without paying the fee or modifying? We may have to split our second SW day at HS to accommodate everyone's requests since this is a short trip. I was going to just add a extra day but I see we will have to pay full ticket price vs just adding on for $30.


 
You can add park hopper when you arrive no problem - not sure if at resort though, but definitely at guest relations windows. You can try calling too, usually if you up the price of a package they will not charge the modification fee. That is more if you lower the price  And you are correct about adding a day vs park hopper, unless you have 2 completely separate tickets per person, a ticket will only allow one park a day.

oh and I will add a reminder - do it at the beginning of your trip since the option costs the same no matter when you add it.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Now is the Rebel Hanger going to be in Backlot Express restaurant, or in the old Backlot ride? I was assuming ride....


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Now is the Rebel Hanger going to be in Backlot Express restaurant, or in the old Backlot ride? I was assuming ride....


Express, the restaurant. They are taking over the right side of the restaurant (where we had lunch) closing it off right at the wall where you order your food....still waiting on more info
The old Backlot Ride area is being taken over by Darth's Mall, they will use the Prop room (where you used to make the queue before boarding the tram)


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Express, the restaurant. They are taking over the right side of the restaurant (where we had lunch) closing it off right at the wall where you order your food....still waiting on more info



UGH, really?! well that kinda sucks cause that is no where near big enough for the crowd they are about to draw.... WAKE UP DISNEY you have a good thing here don't do it half-assed!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> UGH, really?! well that kinda sucks cause that is no where near big enough for the crowd they are about to draw.... *WAKE UP DISNEY you have a good thing here don't do it half-assed!*


our thoughts exactly


----------



## cinder-ellah

luvallprincesses said:


> We just attempted to make the Galactic breakfast swap, taking the advice of many on how to best grab it, and it was a complete fail. I was even going back and forth loading between a laptop and an iPad and it failed.  Thanks to momofallsons for trying to help us out. These things are getting snagged so fast somehow. Hopefully better luck next time!


Too bad it didn't work out. 
Tip that helped me :  Make sure you keep refreshing the page.
Make it for the "exact" time/date and amount of people that the other Diser is canceling.
You'll be doing the Happy Dance when you do get it.
Keep trying......  Don't give up.


----------



## Felipe4

I'm going to release a 7:30 Jedi Mickey for 2 for 6/13. Any takers?


----------



## alafond83

If you are looking for a distraction  ,there is a quiz on Buzzfeed that ask " Are You More C-3PO or R2-D2". 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/niaalavezos/may-the-force-be-with-you-always#.ws7573A16

I got C-3PO lol


----------



## DisneyMama21

Felipe4 said:


> I'm going to release a 7:30 Jedi Mickey for 2 for 6/13. Any takers?



Yes! Pm'd you


----------



## The Sunrise Student

alafond83 said:


> If you are looking for a distraction  ,there is a quiz on Buzzfeed that ask " Are You More C-3PO or R2-D2".
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/niaalavezos/may-the-force-be-with-you-always#.ws7573A16
> 
> I got C-3PO lol



*I got R2D2 *


----------



## kalliyan1

Looking for a FtF deluxe premium package for 2 people for weekend I if anyone is going to cancel or sees a cancellation


----------



## MooksterL1

TBT Darth Maul
2008 my ds was wary of Darth Maul and thought he would just stand far away from him when it was his turn for the M&G.





Darth Maul had other ideas...


----------



## Candleshoe

luvallprincesses said:


> We just attempted to make the Galactic breakfast swap, taking the advice of many on how to best grab it, and it was a complete fail. I was even going back and forth loading between a laptop and an iPad and it failed.  Thanks to momofallsons for trying to help us out. These things are getting snagged so fast somehow. Hopefully better luck next time!


Aww, so sorry.  Next time don't go two machines.  Just use your laptop.  I wouldn't even click refresh.  I would click the  'FIND A TABLE'  button over and over.  And make sure it's the exact date, time and party# of the person who's cancelling.


----------



## SnowChaser

I could use some help with the timing of our Jedi Mickey H&V meal time. I have two choices and they both bump up close to two big events. 

1. If we have an 8:25pm ADR, do we have any chance of stepping outside to view the fireworks, either during the meal or would we be finished by 9:30pm?
2. If we have a 5:50pm, can we make it to H&V in time from Ewok's Tale (starts at 5:15p, we have FP+)?

Which would you choose?


----------



## FAMof5Cruisers

Looking for some advice on a non-SWW.  We are visiting Hollywood Studios on May 9th.  This is an early opening at 8:00am.  I want to sign my two children up for JTA.  We plan to go straight to this signup at rope drop.  Are you able to choose what time you want JTA, or are you assigned a time?  Also, if I want to get the first time available, 9:20am, how early do I need to arrive at the park to make this signup?


----------



## Candleshoe

SnowChaser said:


> I could use some help with the timing of our Jedi Mickey H&V meal time. I have two choices and they both bump up close to two big events.
> 
> 1. If we have an 8:25pm ADR, do we have any chance of stepping outside to view the fireworks, either during the meal or would we be finished by 9:30pm?
> 2. If we have a 5:50pm, can we make it to H&V in time from Ewok's Tale (starts at 5:15p, we have FP+)?
> 
> Which would you choose?


caveat, I've never been to SWW!   But I would go with #2.  You (should be able to) show up as much as 15minutes late to your ADR if necessary.  I wouldn't cut it that close, but even 5 minutes shouldn't hurt.   Someone in your group could slip out at 5:45 if it's not done and go to the podem to let the hostess know the party is on its way.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Teamanderson said:


> We are less than 45 days so we can not make any changes to our plans without a fee. Is it possible to add park hopper once we Check in the resort, without paying the fee or modifying? We may have to split our second SW day at HS to accommodate everyone's requests since this is a short trip. I was going to just add a extra day but I see we will have to pay full ticket price vs just adding on for $30.


 
If you have booked a package then they will generally waive change fees if you do anything that increases the cost of your package. They'll charge you if you decrease the cost though. But I believe you can add park hopper when you get there. I don't know if the resort will do it or you need guest services.

Personally I don't believe they could do Rebel Hangar as described any other way than as a walk up.


----------



## Music City Mama

alafond83 said:


> If you are looking for a distraction  ,there is a quiz on Buzzfeed that ask " Are You More C-3PO or R2-D2".
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/niaalavezos/may-the-force-be-with-you-always#.ws7573A16
> 
> I got C-3PO lol



I got C-3PO, too!

*You got: C-3PO*
*You work super hard and stick to the rules rather than going off the cuff. You’re well mannered, have an ear for different languages, and you’re not afraid to put someone in their place if the situation calls for it. All the other beings in the galaxy wish they were you.*





Lucasfilm / Via brunocardozo.tumblr.com


----------



## yulilin3

SnowChaser said:


> I could use some help with the timing of our Jedi Mickey H&V meal time. I have two choices and they both bump up close to two big events.
> 
> 1. If we have an 8:25pm ADR, do we have any chance of stepping outside to view the fireworks, either during the meal or would we be finished by 9:30pm?
> 2. If we have a 5:50pm, can we make it to H&V in time from Ewok's Tale (starts at 5:15p, we have FP+)?
> 
> Which would you choose?


Yep, def. coice 2. The show ends at 5:45pm so you will have 5 minutes (plus grace period) to make it with no problem


----------



## yulilin3

FAMof5Cruisers said:


> Looking for some advice on a non-SWW.  We are visiting Hollywood Studios on May 9th.  This is an early opening at 8:00am.  I want to sign my two children up for JTA.  We plan to go straight to this signup at rope drop.  Are you able to choose what time you want JTA, or are you assigned a time?  Also, if I want to get the first time available, 9:20am, how early do I need to arrive at the park to make this signup?


Be at the entrance by 7:45am for a 8am EMH. You can request a certain show


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I'm C3PO for sure


----------



## coluk003

Teamanderson said:


> We are less than 45 days so we can not make any changes to our plans without a fee. Is it possible to add park hopper once we Check in the resort, without paying the fee or modifying? We may have to split our second SW day at HS to accommodate everyone's requests since this is a short trip. I was going to just add a extra day but I see we will have to pay full ticket price vs just adding on for $30.





Cluelyss said:


> I just added a day of park tickets to our trip this week (I am 36 days out today, so was definitely within 45 days when I did it) and wasn't charged a fee? I think that refers to your hotel booking....tickets and dining plans can be added/deleted up until several days before (5 maybe???)



A few things about the reservation systems. Anytime the price goes up there is no fee, if the price goes down you are subject to a 50dollar change fee per occurNce. Any phone cm can wave that fee, if they say they will charge it ask. they are will to wave the fee since it's their descretion. If the saving was over 299 I charged it. So it doesn't hurt to ask. If you are within 14 days I would wait till you arrive, there. Is a service fee that no matter what is charged, the system puts it in automatically. Guest services can remove it and usually do , but that means waiting in hold.

Tickets can be upgraded by the concierge of the hotel, ever hotel has one even the value resorts. The amount is the same amount you would have been charged if you did it when you booked, no added fees.

As far as cabs, the only time I've seen them was last year at POP and two were in the parking lot. What I would do is find out who the hotels call, call them the day before and set up the time to meet them, this way you walk out from the hotel or the MK and they are there, while all the other suckers I mean people wait for the bus or their cab .


----------



## yulilin3

I'm R2D2


----------



## cinder-ellah

Candleshoe said:


> Aww, so sorry.  Next time don't go two machines.  Just use your laptop.  I wouldn't even click refresh.  I would click the  'FIND A TABLE'  button over and over.  And make sure it's the exact date, time and party# of the person who's cancelling.



Yes !  I'm glad you put in to click on the "Find a Table" button.  
I had suggested the refresh (which is not the best) ...... but the "Find a Table" is.


----------



## Felipe4

I saw Uber mentioned here. Please note that Uber can only pick you up from either Downtown Disney or a resort area, not the parks themselves. However, if you're staying on property, they can drop you off at the parks. This is because they have to pay for parking and are not allowed into the cab/bus drop off section. You can scan your magic band at the parking entrance for the uber driver since on site guests get free parking.


----------



## williamscm3

Since its Darth Maul Day I thought I'd share a picture of my son at Halloween last year

I CANT WAIT for him to meet Darth Maul in 29 days!!!


----------



## Delphinus317

Felipe4 said:


> I saw Uber mentioned here. Please note that Uber can only pick you up from either Downtown Disney or a resort area, not the parks themselves. However, if you're staying on property, they can drop you off at the parks. This is because they have to pay for parking and are not allowed into the cab/bus drop off section. You can scan your magic band at the parking entrance for the uber driver since on site guests get free parking.



That's perfect!  Thanks for the info!!  I just got a deal in my email from my Capital One card for 2 free Uber rides (up to $30) for new customers until 6/30/15.  I was planning on taking a cab to get to DHS early, but now I'll take a free Uber ride! 

Edited to Add:  If you have a Capital One card & are new to Uber, try using promo code "CAPITALONE" to register with your Capital One card & get the 2 free Uber rides.


----------



## aggiejnny

Delphinus317 said:


> That's perfect!  Thanks for the info!!  I just got a deal in my email from my Capital One card for 2 free Uber rides (up to $30) for new customers until 6/30/15.  I was planning on taking a cab to get to DHS early, but now I'll take a free Uber ride!
> 
> Edited to Add:  If you have a Capital One card & are new to Uber, try using promo code "CAPITALONE" to register & get the 2 free Uber rides.




Thank you! I was planning on trying out Uber because I needed an early arrival at MK for an 8am breakfast when the park opens at 9am.


----------



## Felipe4

@Delphinus317, also note that you can't schedule an Uber far in advance like a cab. You go into the app, request a ride, and when it's accepted by a driver it will give you an ETA on how long it will take your driver to get there. You can track the driver using GPS so you actually know where the driver is and call them if they need additional information on finding you (IE "We're at bus stop 3" or "We're a family of 5, and I'm wearing a bright green shirt.") Sometimes when you enter a location, if it's a large business (like a hotel, airport, college, or restaurant) it will automatically direct the driver to the "front door" of the location...which might not be where you're ready to be picked up, so contacting the driver is good in cases like that. Still leave plenty of buffer time in case no one is driving that early (unlikely), no one accepts your ride request, or all the drivers are shuttling other people. If there's a big event (like SWW) when lots of people are trying to get there early, fares might spike as they go up due to demand. I doubt any of these rides would be more than $30, but just another heads up. This might be more of the case if you were headed to Universal early in the morning from Disney (I think the normal uber fare is like $20 for that).


----------



## Delphinus317

Felipe4 said:


> @Delphinus317, also note that you can't schedule an Uber far in advance like a cab. You go into the app, request a ride, and when it's accepted by a driver it will give you an ETA on how long it will take your driver to get there. You can track the driver using GPS so you actually know where the driver is and call them if they need additional information on finding you (IE "We're at bus stop 3" or "We're a family of 5, and I'm wearing a bright green shirt.") Sometimes when you enter a location, if it's a large business (like a hotel, airport, college, or restaurant) it will automatically direct the driver to the "front door" of the location...which might not be where you're ready to be picked up, so contacting the driver is good in cases like that. Still leave plenty of buffer time in case no one is driving that early (unlikely), no one accepts your ride request, or all the drivers are shuttling other people. If there's a big event (like SWW) when lots of people are trying to get there early, fares might spike as they go up due to demand. I doubt any of these rides would be more than $30, but just another heads up. This might be more of the case if you were headed to Universal early in the morning from Disney (I think the normal uber fare is like $20 for that).



Thank you!! That is some greatly helpful information!!!


----------



## kalliyan1

What's the recommended time to arrive at the merchandise line on Friday?  What would the appx wait time to be to get In?  Trying to decide if we have time to do this prior to our Galactic breakfast


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

alafond83 said:


> If you are looking for a distraction  ,there is a quiz on Buzzfeed that ask " Are You More C-3PO or R2-D2".
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/niaalavezos/may-the-force-be-with-you-always#.ws7573A16
> 
> I got C-3PO lol



Apparently I'm feeling a little bit rebellious today and got R2D2!


----------



## yulilin3

kalliyan1 said:


> What's the recommended time to arrive at the merchandise line on Friday?  What would the appx wait time to be to get In?  Trying to decide if we have time to do this prior to our Galactic breakfast


The first Friday?


----------



## slaveone

For the first friday I am sorry but the chance is about as good as escaping a sarlacc. Other fridays I still wouldn't chance it if your breakfast is any time before 11. Those lines get wickedly long. Afternoons are always a better bet.  On average the lines to get in can be anywhere from 1/2 hour to nearly 3.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> For the first friday I am sorry but the chance is about as good as escaping a sarlacc. Other fridays I still wouldn't chance it if your breakfast is any time before 11. Those lines get wickedly long. Afternoons are always a better bet.  On average the lines to get in can be anywhere from 1/2 hour to nearly 3.


but wait...didn't Boba Fett escape?


----------



## kalliyan1

yulilin3 said:


> The first Friday?


Yes


----------



## ConnieB

slaveone said:


> I watched it erm 51 tImes so far.




Slacker!


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> but wait...didn't Boba Fett escape?


The problem is it is currently a schrodinger's fett. Due to the no longer canon existence of the EU Boba Fett both did and did not escape and until he officially appears in a new canon source he both is and is not the Mandalore.


----------



## slaveone

ConnieB said:


> Slacker!


I know but my internet has been spotty all week and I've been stalking Starbucks and Lowe's. Lowe's has surprisingly nice wifi.


----------



## Itinkso

slaveone said:


> The problem is it is currently a schrodinger's fett. Due to the no longer canon existence of the EU Boba Fett both did and did not escape and until he officially appears in a new canon source he both is and is not the Mandalore.


I have no idea what any of this means^^^ !!


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> The problem is it is currently a schrodinger's fett. Due to the no longer canon existence of the EU Boba Fett both did and did not escape and until he officially appears in a new canon source he both is and is not the Mandalore.


did you read this http://www.flickeringmyth.com/2015/...rvived-the-sarlacc-in-return-of-the-jedi.html


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> I have no idea what any of this means^^^ !!


this made me LOL...we need to give you a Star Wars crash course


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> did you read this http://www.flickeringmyth.com/2015/...rvived-the-sarlacc-in-return-of-the-jedi.html


No I haven't thank you thank you thank you. I love you a little more each day Yuli.


----------



## slaveone

Itinkso said:


> I have no idea what any of this means^^^ !!


It means I am entirely a crazed fan and you may still possess some sanity.


----------



## yulilin3

I love all my NERDS!!! Now the problem is that I own this shirt, and it might not be accurate anymore


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> I called same spiel...it will be a walk up
> Not to get anyones hopes up but I'm trying some "back channels" to see if I can find anything out. He just texted me and said he will try and find out so we'll see (fingers crossed)



The rumor mills says that on Monday they will release Free Dining to the Disney VISA and on May 1st to general public.....heaven help us if they throw the Lounge in there next week.....I think I'll get on the phone today and just tell them to put me on hold for the weekend.....might be less wait time, lol.


----------



## Itinkso

slaveone said:


> It means I am entirely a crazed fan and you may still possess some sanity.


Shrodingers threw me off as my first thought was "Big Bang Theory?"

I do admit to bad parenting. DD, up until the time she was trained as a Padawan friend, thought she would be swinging a "light sword!" What's even worse, after a few months at JTA, she finally realized the significance of May the 4th!!


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Shrodingers threw me off as my first thought was "Big Bang Theory?"
> 
> I do admit to bad parenting. DD, up until the time she was trained as a Padawan friend, thought she would be swinging a "*light sword!*" What's even worse, after a few months at JTA, she finally realized the significance of May the 4th!!


----------



## slaveone

Itinkso said:


> Shrodingers threw me off as my first thought was "Big Bang Theory?"
> 
> I do admit to bad parenting. DD, up until the time she was trained as a Padawan friend, thought she would be swinging a "light sword!" What's even worse, after a few months at JTA, she finally realized the significance of May the 4th!!


Don't feel bad my father only got it last year and he took my brothers opening weekend in 77.


----------



## Itinkso

slaveone said:


> Don't feel bad my father only got it last year and he took my brothers opening weekend in 77.


Thanks, that makes me feel a little better. I did watch Star Wars the week it was released (senior year in college), and it was the most 'fun' movie I had ever watched from the very front row of the theater!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> I love all my NERDS!!! Now the problem is that I own this shirt, and it might not be accurate anymore
> View attachment 90383



You could always get this...http://shirt.woot.com/offers/boba-lives?ref=cnt_ctlg_dgn_33


----------



## yulilin3

that is a very cool design!!


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> I love all my NERDS!!! Now the problem is that I own this shirt, and it might not be accurate anymore
> View attachment 90383


Meh, it's a nice design. I wouldn't sweat it. 



MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> You could always get this...http://shirt.woot.com/offers/boba-lives?ref=cnt_ctlg_dgn_33


Been eyeing this one, but they have some others higher up my priority list. I want ALL the shirts!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

HCinKC said:


> Meh, it's a nice design. I wouldn't sweat it.
> 
> 
> Been eyeing this one, but they have some others higher up my priority list. I want ALL the shirts!



Trust me I know!!!! I got my eye on about 20 right meow


----------



## MooksterL1

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> You could always get this...http://shirt.woot.com/offers/boba-lives?ref=cnt_ctlg_dgn_33


This is an awesome shirt!  I haven't bought from woot before. Do they come back around frequently?


----------



## HCinKC

MooksterL1 said:


> This is an awesome shirt!  I haven't bought from woot before. Do they come back around frequently?


The tees almost never go out of print, and when it does, it always comes back. The normal price is $11 with $5 flat rate shipping across all of Woot. They always have specials with $7-8 shirts, and the specials are also how they print in other forms, like aprons, bags, journals, mugs, etc.


----------



## Felipe4

Question regarding the Jedi Mickey dinner with Fantasmic - do they give you passes for the fastpass that you can give to other people? I won't be able to use mine because of the Star Wars fireworks.


----------



## Itinkso

Felipe4 said:


> Question regarding the Jedi Mickey dinner with Fantasmic - do they give you passes for the fastpass that you can give to other people? I won't be able to use mine because of the Star Wars fireworks.


You'll receive a Fant Dining Package voucher. You can easily stop by the Standby line at Fant and hand off/Pixie Dust another guest(s).


----------



## mamadragona

slaveone said:


> The problem is it is currently a schrodinger's fett. Due to the no longer canon existence of the EU Boba Fett both did and did not escape and until he officially appears in a new canon source he both is and is not the Mandalore.



Awesome, Schrödinger's FtF has now become Schrödinger's Fett.


----------



## Airb330

Will the Symphony in the Sky be held on Sunday June 7th? The first post seems to indicate weekend IV as only June 5-6. Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

Airb330 said:


> Will the Symphony in the Sky be held on Sunday June 7th? The first post seems to indicate weekend IV as only June 5-6. Thanks


Typo...just fixed . Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

So, I finally caved in and added a day at the beginning of our trip so we will be at sww for 2 full days for weekend v.  CAN'T WAIT!!

So now I can stalk galactic breakfast for June 13th and 14th.


----------



## Monykalyn

Star Wars in People Magazine this week. I'm offended the Duggars got more pages than Star Wars


----------



## tinkerpea

momofallsons said:


> Really?  That's great!  Did you just ask if you could add in an extra person when you arrived?  Maybe it's worth a shot then... Too bad he's already 3.  He probably won't eat anything anyway & if he was only a couple months younger it wouldn't even be an issue because you can't make reservations for under 3, right?



I just let them know that due to circumstances we now have an extra person, they was all perfectly fine, 
One of them we thought we had actually booked for the correct no, we said we was really sorry that we had made a mistake when we got their, as we said reservation for 6 and they it's actually for 5 but we can sort that for you.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

http://thestarwarssaga.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/HeraChopper.jpg

excited,  printed out this picture for Vanessa Marshall to sign 

Oops, will have to try to add the pic with the laptop.


----------



## BobaFettFan

That article had no confirmation.   Only that the green mandalorian armor is in a game.  I didn't see anything that "boba fett" himself survived.  As much as it pains me to say.

If I interpreted the article wrong or missed something,  let me know!


----------



## BobaFettFan




----------



## houseful of boys

Just finished my 7 yr old ds's outfit. He has been practicing his light saber spin moves. I apologize in advance to anyone who may be attacked weekend I.  I'm going to try to keep him from actually whacking anyone in the head.


----------



## Felipe4

OMG that's awesome. My theater group is doing a reading of William Shakespeare's Star Wars on May 4th and my BF is Luke. Inspiration for his costume. 

Also - will anyone want 2 FPs for fantasmic's first show on June 13th? If so I can meet you after our Jedi Mickey dinner!


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> here's the full Disney Park merchandise panel (Ewok lovers rejoice) the presentation really starts at minute 12. SWW merchandise at minute 18


 Yeah!!!!! Thanks for posting! This just made it even more exciting. Love the light sabers can light up both ends now and the droid hats lol


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I have now received 34 alerts for the H&V meal on June 5th.  I've been traveling on business in all day meetings the last three days, and have received 23 alerts in that time!  Even though I have an ADR, I'm keeping the alert active out of curiosity.  It is crazy how the alerts exploded right at the 45 day mark.


----------



## coluk003

Will any APH be going to SWW on Friday May 29? IM hoping,depending on price to get the name badges and heard one is exclusive to APH only and would like to coordinate with someone to possibly get those for me and my sister. If youre and APH Send me a PM and we can discuss things


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> thank you. It's really to keep all the info together so when people pop up to ask a question it can get answered fast. My battery dies so fast when I'm at Disney we are taking the kindle to help post and answer questions but don't want to be completely drained by noon time.
> We are fully charging our phones, taking the kindle and taking the backup MyCharge charger thingy.



I was thinking about extra chargers for that first day too. Because I'm already juggling my camera, I like to keep things simple though. So I mostly just post on Twitter. (Tltorrez) It's too many steps to post here especially with pics. But if I post anything useful, feel free to repost here.


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3

@houseful of boys that is amazing!! looks awesome  make sure to bring a change of clothing though


----------



## yulilin3

so today I'm making my daily rounds, checking every info on SWW> So I decide to go to the show page of each SWW show...people coming on *weekend IV and  V* And your kids want to be a part of Visit to the Maul you can sign them up on the info desk by ABC Sound Studio...my bad for not checking properly. I'm glad I caught it in time though...from the site:

*Calling All Dark Lords*
Join Ray Park as he performs impressive demonstrations and reveals his journey to action-star fame. Don’t miss your chance to learn from the martial arts master as he appears for a limited time at _Star Wars_ Weekends!

And remember: There are limited opportunities for young ones to participate in this show. Confident younglings ages 5 to 11 who will be comfortable on-stage can sign up to participate at the Event Information Table near ABC Sound Studio.

Visit to the Maul takes place at the Theater of the Stars during weekend 4 (June 5 to 7, 2015) and weekend 5 (June 12 to 14, 2015) of Star Wars Weekends. Be sure to check the event map when you arrive for up-to-date information about this entertainment offering!


----------



## yulilin3

and now knowing that Visit to the Maul will happen weekend V it's either going to be a very similar schedule as last years when Mark Hamill did his A Conversation with or A Conversation with Frank Oz will be in the morning


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> so today I'm making my daily rounds, checking every info on SWW> So I decide to go to the show page of each SWW show...people coming on *weekend IV and  V* And your kids want to be a part of Visit to the Maul you can sign them up on the info desk by ABC Sound Studio...my bad for not checking properly. I'm glad I caught it in time though...from the site:
> 
> *Calling All Dark Lords*
> Join Ray Park as he performs impressive demonstrations and reveals his journey to action-star fame. Don’t miss your chance to learn from the martial arts master as he appears for a limited time at _Star Wars_ Weekends!
> 
> And remember: There are limited opportunities for young ones to participate in this show. Confident younglings ages 5 to 11 who will be comfortable on-stage can sign up to participate at the Event Information Table near ABC Sound Studio.
> 
> Visit to the Maul takes place at the Theater of the Stars during weekend 4 (June 5 to 7, 2015) and weekend 5 (June 12 to 14, 2015) of Star Wars Weekends. Be sure to check the event map when you arrive for up-to-date information about this entertainment offering!


TY for the info! Making a note....


----------



## pookadoo77

there is a H&V Jedi Mickey dinner avail on 6/12 at 8:30 for 4 if anyone is interested as of now....


----------



## Mrs D

Who's put together a spreadsheet of all sign up opportunities (their order of importance), character locations and show times? Cuz I'd pay good $ for that!


----------



## Candleshoe

Mrs D said:


> Who's put together a spreadsheet of all sign up opportunities (their order of importance), character locations and show times? Cuz I'd pay good $ for that!


Did you look at page one?     It's all there!


----------



## yulilin3

For the things you can sign up JTA always takes the top spot, followed by PMC and Visit to the Maul


----------



## yulilin3

Rebel Hangar: she said to check back May 1st there's still possibility that it would be a walk up or it will take reservations...so 50/50


----------



## RookieLady

pookadoo77 said:


> there is a H&V Jedi Mickey dinner avail on 6/12 at 8:30 for 4 if anyone is interested as of now....



I GOT THIS!!!!!!!!!   Thanks so much.


----------



## Xennia

I'm ready and waiting.


----------



## yulilin3

Ftf Premium available for May 30th, 31st and weekend IV all 3 days
Weekend V only June 14


----------



## msmama

There are some SW shirts on Zulily today.  Under Fifth Sun.  

Also...

I have nothing to do.  With no new announcements my plans are pretty much set.  What am I going to do for the next 21 days!?!?!


----------



## Candleshoe

msmama said:


> There are some SW shirts on Zulily today.  Under Fifth Sun.
> 
> Also...
> 
> I have nothing to do.  With no new announcements my plans are pretty much set.  What am I going to do for the next 21 days!?!?!


Laminate your plans?
Pack?


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> There are some SW shirts on Zulily today.  Under Fifth Sun.
> 
> Also...
> 
> I have nothing to do.  With no new announcements my plans are pretty much set.  What am I going to do for the next 21 days!?!?!


Bored as well...
Tomorrow I'll be dropping of DD14 at an Anime convention and heading to AK while I wait for her.
Sunday taking care of the baby again to be able to afford my Disney addiction 
What's everyones weekend plans


----------



## bgg319

Anyone know the quality of the woot shirts?


----------



## jacksmommy

There is an 8:45 for 4 Jedi Mickey dinner on Sunday, June 14th right now showing.


----------



## HCinKC

houseful of boys said:


> View attachment 90418 Just finished my 7 yr old ds's outfit. He has been practicing his light saber spin moves. I apologize in advance to anyone who may be attacked weekend I.  I'm going to try to keep him from actually whacking anyone in the head.


Looks great! I still have not done mine, probably this weekend or next. ODS outgrew his Halloween one already, so I am waiting to make sure he doesn't outgrow the new one before we get to SWW. Sometimes I feel like they sprout overnight!



yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 90439


Haha, 3 weeks makes me happy and Jean Ralphio makes me happy!



bgg319 said:


> Anyone know the quality of the woot shirts?


We have a bunch. They are very nice. I wear both men's and women's styles. They are so nice and soft. The images are very well done, haven't had any issue with fading or peeling. I would also say they run true to size. So if you would normally get a medium, get a medium. The women's are that sort of hourglass cut though. Still accurate sizing, but allow for that if need be. I haven't had any shrinkage either.


----------



## Lavaluma

yulilin3 said:


> And remember: There are limited opportunities for young ones to participate in this show. Confident younglings ages 5 to 11 who will be comfortable on-stage can sign up to participate at the Event Information Table near ABC Sound Studio.
> 
> Visit to the Maul takes place at the Theater of the Stars during weekend 4 (June 5 to 7, 2015) and weekend 5 (June 12 to 14, 2015) of Star Wars Weekends. Be sure to check the event map when you arrive for up-to-date information about this entertainment offering!



How does the sign up for this work? We'll be there June 12, our main priority for the day will be JTA for my two boys and the shows for DH. We have the FTF Deluxe, so we get into this show, but would have to sign up for the kids to participate? Will the sign ups interfere with the rush to sign up for JTA?


----------



## wdwalice

Tltorrez said:


> I was thinking about extra chargers for that first day too. Because I'm already juggling my camera, I like to keep things simple though. So I mostly just post on Twitter. (Tltorrez) It's too many steps to post here especially with pics. But if I post anything useful, feel free to repost here.



Hi!  Just wanted to let you know that I am now following you on Twitter (aliceinwdw96).  We will be there for SWW #1 (Fri & Sat) and hope to pass along good info while experiencing it for the first time!


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> so today I'm making my daily rounds, checking every info on SWW> So I decide to go to the show page of each SWW show...people coming on *weekend IV and  V* And your kids want to be a part of Visit to the Maul you can sign them up on the info desk by ABC Sound Studio...my bad for not checking properly. I'm glad I caught it in time though...from the site:
> 
> *Calling All Dark Lords*
> Join Ray Park as he performs impressive demonstrations and reveals his journey to action-star fame. Don’t miss your chance to learn from the martial arts master as he appears for a limited time at _Star Wars_ Weekends!
> 
> And remember: There are limited opportunities for young ones to participate in this show. Confident younglings ages 5 to 11 who will be comfortable on-stage can sign up to participate at the Event Information Table near ABC Sound Studio.
> 
> Visit to the Maul takes place at the Theater of the Stars during weekend 4 (June 5 to 7, 2015) and weekend 5 (June 12 to 14, 2015) of Star Wars Weekends. Be sure to check the event map when you arrive for up-to-date information about this entertainment offering!



Is the sign-up situation then similar to JTA and PMC, signing up before hand? Or is it signing up just prior to the show start?  Does the show itself normally fill-up, so that if we are able to sign DS6 up, we would be guaranteed a spot without using a FP or FtF allotment? We would rather use those for Oz and SotS, but DS6 would love this opportunity!


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> and now knowing that Visit to the Maul will happen weekend V it's either going to be a very similar schedule as last years when Mark Hamill did his A Conversation with or A Conversation with Frank Oz will be in the morning



If Oz is in the morning, usually how does that coincide with timing with motorcade and FtF check-in at 10?


----------



## Cluelyss

Anyone recall how late Darth Maul met last year? Easy WDW says "exact meet times unknown" and KTP shows 9-7:25. Was hoping to catch him after our 6:15 dinner, so wondering if I need to move my plans around a bit? I know we'll have better info after Weekend I, but trying to get our M&G day planned as much as I can! Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Lavaluma said:


> How does the sign up for this work? We'll be there June 12, our main priority for the day will be JTA for my two boys and the shows for DH. We have the FTF Deluxe, so we get into this show, but would have to sign up for the kids to participate? Will the sign ups interfere with the rush to sign up for JTA?





kpd6901 said:


> Is the sign-up situation then similar to JTA and PMC, signing up before hand? Or is it signing up just prior to the show start?  Does the show itself normally fill-up, so that if we are able to sign DS6 up, we would be guaranteed a spot without using a FP or FtF allotment? We would rather use those for Oz and SotS, but DS6 would love this opportunity!


First go to JTA, nothing takes priority if you want to do JTA. After you walk toward the info desk by ABC SOund Studio (old Sounds Dangerous)  and sign up for Visit to the Maul, they will probably put a wristband on the child and tell you at what time you need to check in for the show
As to your second question @kpd6901 Visit to the Maul always fills up. For parents of kids that are going to be on stage they leave a section reserved for them. Now as to how many per child I'm not sure. My DD did the show years ago and my son and I got the reserved area to watch her, not sure if they have a limit


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> If Oz is in the morning, usually how does that coincide with timing with motorcade and FtF check-in at 10?


we've NEVER had a morning SWW show. So I don't think it will be in the morning. The only thing that gives me pause is that Beauty and the Beast will be dark weekend V so either they will have it in the morning or there's a lot of equipment that the will set up to broadcast the show to other places around the park. (I'm hoping for the latter)


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

I still have if anyone wants
*Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine*
*Date: * Saturday, June 6, 2015
*Time: * 4:55 PM
*Guests: * 2 Adults

and
*Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine*
*Date: * Sunday, June 7, 2015
*Time: * 4:25 PM
*Guests: * 4 Adults


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Anyone recall how late Darth Maul met last year? Easy WDW says "exact meet times unknown" and KTP shows 9-7:25. Was hoping to catch him after our 6:15 dinner, so wondering if I need to move my plans around a bit? I know we'll have better info after Weekend I, but trying to get our M&G day planned as much as I can! Thanks!


I honestly don't remember. Sorry


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cluelyss said:


> Anyone recall how late Darth Maul met last year? Easy WDW says "exact meet times unknown" and KTP shows 9-7:25. Was hoping to catch him after our 6:15 dinner, so wondering if I need to move my plans around a bit? I know we'll have better info after Weekend I, but trying to get our M&G day planned as much as I can! Thanks!



I don't think Kenny's info is ever wrong.


----------



## HCinKC

Cluelyss said:


> Anyone recall how late Darth Maul met last year? Easy WDW says "exact meet times unknown" and KTP shows 9-7:25. Was hoping to catch him after our 6:15 dinner, so wondering if I need to move my plans around a bit? I know we'll have better info after Weekend I, but trying to get our M&G day planned as much as I can! Thanks!


I have been impressed with KtP's site and ended up subscribing for this trip. ODS keeps going around about (nonSWW) character meets, so I want to be prepared to work them in if/when I need. We plan on all the SWW ones. I know the schedule may change, but I am still going to follow his list for weekend 1.

I am going to tag him and see if he can help us out... @kennythepirate do you have an estimate on when you will update the times for SWW? I am guessing you are there weekend 1, but I'm not sure how quickly you are able to get things updated. Weekend 1 Guinea Pig DISers FTW!


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't think Kenny's info is ever wrong.


I wouldn't put 100% into any characters schedules out there. What might've happened one day could've changed the next. They are good to use as guidelines but not 100% set in stone


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> First go to JTA, nothing takes priority if you want to do JTA. After you walk toward the info desk by ABC SOund Studio (old Sounds Dangerous)  and sign up for Visit to the Maul, they will probably put a wristband on the child and tell you at what time you need to check in for the show
> As to your second question @kpd6901 Visit to the Maul always fills up. For parents of kids that are going to be on stage they leave a section reserved for them. Now as to how many per child I'm not sure. My DD did the show years ago and my son and I got the reserved area to watch her, not sure if they have a limit



Thanks! we are already hoping to have JTA done on our first DHS day earlier in the week (Thurs 6/11), so we were hoping to hit Chewie at rope drop.  Is the signup area near the line for the Chewie M&G so that hopefully, I can take my son to sign-up while my wife and other kids go to Chewie line and hold our spot?


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Thanks! we are already hoping to have JTA done on our first DHS day earlier in the week (Thurs 6/11), so we were hoping to hit Chewie at rope drop.  Is the signup area near the line for the Chewie M&G so that hopefully, I can take my son to sign-up while my wife and other kids go to Chewie line and hold our spot?


yes it is close


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> we've NEVER had a morning SWW show. So I don't think it will be in the morning. The only thing that gives me pause is that Beauty and the Beast will be dark weekend V so either they will have it in the morning or there's a lot of equipment that the will set up to broadcast the show to other places around the park. (I'm hoping for the latter)



Okay, I must have misunderstood what you were saying.  So, there would then be Rebels, SotS, Maul, Oz, Obi-Wan (so 5 shows, right?)  Would they be all in teh same location, then? so how would all of those fit in the afternoon prior to fireworks?  Have there been 5 shows that don't overlap before?


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> yes it is close


Okay, great! Thanks!


----------



## meuseman

Cluelyss said:


> Anyone recall how late Darth Maul met last year? Easy WDW says "exact meet times unknown" and KTP shows 9-7:25. Was hoping to catch him after our 6:15 dinner, so wondering if I need to move my plans around a bit? I know we'll have better info after Weekend I, but trying to get our M&G day planned as much as I can! Thanks!



Last year, we tried to get to Vader all three evenings. We got there between 6:30 and 6:45 and never made it in line. One of these nights, we were able to get to Maul, on the other two, his line was already closed. Remember that even if his time has him meeting until 7:25, the CM on duty will close the line when they estimate that the current queue will take until show close to meet.

Bottom line: If you want to see Maul, don't bank on after your dinner.


----------



## yulilin3

@kpd6901 last year:
Behind the Force 1:30pm
A Conversation with Mark Hamill 3pm
Stars of the Saga 4:30pm
Visit to the Maul 6:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7:45pm
If they have the Frank Oz show in the afternoon it'll be very close to this schedule


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

HCinKC said:


> I have been impressed with KtP's site and ended up subscribing for this trip. ODS keeps going around about (nonSWW) character meets, so I want to be prepared to work them in if/when I need. We plan on all the SWW ones. I know the schedule may change, but I am still going to follow his list for weekend 1.
> 
> I am going to tag him and see if he can help us out... @kennythepirate do *you have an estimate on when you will update the times for SWW? I am guessing you are there weekend 1, but I'm not sure how quickly you are able to get things updated.* Weekend 1 Guinea Pig DISers FTW!


that was my question too!  I need to go ahead and subscribe to his character locator in general - but I'd like to know if I should check it regularly the first weekend or not bother (we will be there all 3 days )


----------



## Cluelyss

meuseman said:


> Last year, we tried to get to Vader all three evenings. We got there between 6:30 and 6:45 and never made it in line. One of these nights, we were able to get to Maul, on the other two, his line was already closed. Remember that even if his time has him meeting until 7:25, the CM on duty will close the line when they estimate that the current queue will take until show close to meet.
> 
> Bottom line: If you want to see Maul, don't bank on after your dinner.


Perfect....that's exactly what I wanted to know! Thank you!


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> @kpd6901 last year:
> Behind the Force 1:30pm
> A Conversation with Mark Hamill 3pm
> Stars of the Saga 4:30pm
> Visit to the Maul 6:15pm
> Obi Wan and Beyond 7:45pm
> If they have the Frank Oz show in the afternoon it'll be very close to this schedule



Lovely...I've been using the weekend IV posted schedule as a planning template for times for weekend V...Guess I have to rearrange my touringplans and continue to be annoyed that weekend V official schedule is not released yet! ugh.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

It took awhile for them to have Mark Hamill available for booking. I remember checking for the FPs to be offered while in an airport on Memorial Day weekend. I think those going Weekend V should be prepared to wait.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Lovely...I've been using the weekend IV posted schedule as a planning template for times for weekend V...Guess I have to rearrange my touringplans and continue to be annoyed that weekend V official schedule is not released yet! ugh.


if they do Frank Oz's show in the morning I imagine it would be at 9am to leave people enough time to grab spots/check in for the Parade and then the afternoon would stay the same as weekend IV


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> @kpd6901 last year:
> Behind the Force 1:30pm,
> A Conversation with Mark Hamill 3pm
> Stars of the Saga 4:30pm
> Visit to the Maul 6:15pm
> Obi Wan and Beyond 7:45pm
> If they have the Frank Oz show in the afternoon it'll be very close to this schedule





kpd6901 said:


> Lovely...I've been using the weekend IV posted schedule as a planning template for times for weekend V...Guess I have to rearrange my touringplans and continue to be annoyed that weekend V official schedule is not released yet! ugh.



Thank you for the info yulilin3

I've been doing the same thing kpd6901


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> we've NEVER had a morning SWW show. So I don't think it will be in the morning. The only thing that gives me pause is that Beauty and the Beast will be dark weekend V so either they will have it in the morning or there's a lot of equipment that the will set up to broadcast the show to other places around the park. (I'm hoping for the latter)



Oh wow, it never even occurred to me that they might do the Franz Oz show in the morning. Like you said, with BatB being dark that weekend, it does make you wonder. 

It would mess up my current plans somewhat, but I guess I'll just cross that bridge if/when I come to it.


----------



## slaveone

Tonight is baseball Rays vs Blue Jays. Tomorrow laundry. Sunday I am thinking about going to Typhoon Lagoon for some mellow time and maybe a bucket of ice cream for dinner.


yulilin3 said:


> Bored as well...
> Tomorrow I'll be dropping of DD14 at an Anime convention and heading to AK while I wait for her.
> Sunday taking care of the baby again to be able to afford my Disney addiction
> What's everyones weekend plans


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> Oh wow, it never even occurred to me that they might do the Franz Oz show in the morning. Like you said, with BatB being dark that weekend, it does make you wonder.
> 
> It would mess up my current plans somewhat, but I guess I'll just cross that bridge if/when I come to it.


I think it would surprise a lot of people if they do it in the morning...but logistically I can see how it's better. Everyone comes in at 7:45am and goes straight over to make the standby line for those who won't have fp for it. Now the DPP people are either out of luck or they would get their credentials earlier to be able to go inside, same with PP people


----------



## slaveone

Biggest issue I see with a morning show is the breakfast reservations. People who booked breakfast at 9 and have ftf premium will not be pleased.


----------



## Teamanderson

As soon as the rope drops we want to sign up for JTA and see Chewie. Which should be done first? Can me and my youngest get in line for Chewie while my oldest and husband sign up for JTA, without people throwing fits that my husband and oldest cut in line with us? I see people get upset about that all the time. Also about breakfast reservations, do you need to be early or will they not let you in until your exact time no matter what? Someone on here very kindly gave me a breakfast for 3 and I had hoped my 2 year old wouldn't matter but I see they do a head count. So if anyone has a June 5th breakfast for 4 preferably no later than 9:45 just for my peace of mind so I'm not worried please let me know! Can you tell this is my first SW weekend?


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> As soon as the rope drops we want to sign up for JTA and see Chewie. Which should be done first? Can me and my youngest get in line for Chewie while my oldest and husband sign up for JTA, without people throwing fits that my husband and oldest cut in line with us? I see people get upset about that all the time. Also about breakfast reservations, do you need to be early or will they not let you in until your exact time no matter what? Someone on here very kindly gave me a breakfast for 3 and I had hoped my 2 year old wouldn't matter but I see they do a head count. So if anyone has a June 5th breakfast for 4 preferably no later than 9:45 just for my peace of mind so I'm not worried please let me know! Can you tell this is my first SW weekend?


Yes, you can split, you can hold a spot for your DH and DS while they sign up for JTA. The Chewie line is in the open so there's no problem meeting you. Let the people behind you know that your husband and son are signing up for JTA and it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## yulilin3

Just a thought...more like a dream really...
what if they are not having Beauty and the Beast shows because they have to set up the stage for a Yoda demonstration during Frank Oz's conversation??
That would be pretty EPIC


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Teamanderson said:


> As soon as the rope drops we want to sign up for JTA and see Chewie. Which should be done first? Can me and my youngest get in line for Chewie while my oldest and husband sign up for JTA, without people throwing fits that my husband and oldest cut in line with us? I see people get upset about that all the time. Also about breakfast reservations, do you need to be early or will they not let you in until your exact time no matter what? Someone on here very kindly gave me a breakfast for 3 and I had hoped my 2 year old wouldn't matter but I see they do a head count. So if anyone has a June 5th breakfast for 4 preferably no later than 9:45 just for my peace of mind so I'm not worried please let me know! Can you tell this is my first SW weekend?



The Chewie line is very open / easy to join - I don't think anyone will kick up a fuss about your DH and other child joining you 2 in line.  People do get upset when 12 extra people join!  At SWW it is more of a big fun family atmosphere - everyone there loves SW and in our experience it was like we were all in it together - a very friendly fun group!   DD was dressed as a Jedi - multiple times I took her out of lines and into the shade (while DH stood in the sun) nobody seemed to mind.


----------



## Smschmiesing

yulilin3 said:


> @kpd6901 last year:
> Behind the Force 1:30pm
> A Conversation with Mark Hamill 3pm
> Stars of the Saga 4:30pm
> Visit to the Maul 6:15pm
> Obi Wan and Beyond 7:45pm
> If they have the Frank Oz show in the afternoon it'll be very close to this schedule


 
My group is going on Weekend V (Friday) and we want to go to SotS.  However, we have Jedi Mickey reservations at 5:05 and 5:15 (two parties, cause they wouldn't let me make a ressie for 9).  So if the schedule above holds, will we be able to get out of the show and over to H&V in time for our second reservation? Given our party size and that 5 of the party are kids, I am doubtful we can make it by 5 after 5 in any scenario.  Can we make it by 5:15 given the location of the theater and the restaurant?  If so, how much do I need to speed the kiddos (are whips necessary)? and if we do make it, will we be okay for both reservations?

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Smschmiesing said:


> My group is going on Weekend V (Friday) and we want to go to SotS.  However, we have Jedi Mickey reservations at 5:05 and 5:15 (two parties, cause they wouldn't let me make a ressie for 9).  So if the schedule above holds, will we be able to get out of the show and over to H&V in time for our second reservation? Given our party size and that 5 of the party are kids, I am doubtful we can make it by 5 after 5 in any scenario.  Can we make it by 5:15 given the location of the theater and the restaurant?  If so, how much do I need to speed the kiddos (are whips necessary)? and if we do make it, will we be okay for both reservations?
> 
> Thanks!


SotS is a 45 minute show including the pre show, so, no you won't get there in time. You should be able to make it by 5:20, if you hurry...and whips are not encouraged at Disney  The only one allowed to use one is Indiana Jones


----------



## drlaurafsu

Teamanderson - if your youngest planning to be in JTA? If so he will also need to go with your husband. Generally people are pretty understanding if it is just your immediate family.


----------



## slaveone

No one complains about you and youngest son waiting for chewie. If you get to front before son and husband get there just allow people to go in front of you. people are fairly understanding during sww. Normally you should be there around 5 minutes before time to check in and never count on being seated precisely on time. They try very hard but things happen.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Just a thought...more like a dream really...
> what if they are not having Beauty and the Beast shows because they have to set up the stage for a Yoda demonstration during Frank Oz's conversation??
> That would be pretty EPIC



I'm already close to tears that I'll miss him, don't push me over the edge.



This thread is kind of slow today   come on everyone, it's Friday and I'm at work.  Let's liven it up!!

What is everyone bringing for the actors to sign?


----------



## mexxican

yulilin3 said:


> Bored as well...
> Tomorrow I'll be dropping of DD14 at an Anime convention and heading to AK while I wait for her.
> Sunday taking care of the baby again to be able to afford my Disney addiction
> What's everyones weekend plans


16 days until we leave for Orlando, so we'll start packing and see what we still need to get before the trip. Also, I'm up to $975 in Disney gift cards. I believe I can use them for DTechMe (3 people + shipping is probably half of that) and dining ADRs. But I also have a Disney Rewards card, which has a 10 % discount on merchandise $50+. Does that discount apply to Darth's Mall / Her Universe stuff too? Trying to figure out how to best utilize the cards for max savings


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

On the off chance we get to get Peter Mayhew's autograph, I'm bringing the cover for our Star Wars episode IV laser disc. It's about the size of a vinyl record case. 

How cool would it be to get Frank Oz too! (I know he's not signing, but I can dream.)


----------



## slaveone

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm already close to tears that I'll miss him, don't push me over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is kind of slow today   come on everyone, it's Friday and I'm at work.  Let's liven it up!!
> 
> What is everyone bringing for the actors to sign?


For Boba Fett/ Jeremy Bulloch it will most likely be a trading card. I may have Warwick Davis sign my copy of Willow.


----------



## slaveone

mexxican said:


> 16 days until we leave for Orlando, so we'll start packing and see what we still need to get before the trip. Also, I'm up to $975 in Disney gift cards. I believe I can use them for DTechMe (3 people + shipping is probably half of that) and dining ADRs. But I also have a Disney Rewards card, which has a 10 % discount on merchandise $50+. Does that discount apply to Darth's Mall / Her Universe stuff too? Trying to figure out how to best utilize the cards for max savings


I believe so and AP discounts also apply usually.


----------



## Smschmiesing

Thanks.  I totally forgot about the 45 minutes, was thinking 30. . .can't miss the dinner reservations (firm promise to my niece), so we'll have to do another show. . .back to the drawing board on my schedules--I have five contingency schedules for a single day based on different variables (I have a problem. . ..especially since I'll probably have to redo them all once the schedule is released.) 

I think a Yoda demo is the best idea ever (possibly since the invention of the spork, or possibly going back to fire).  Disney should hire you as a consultant!


----------



## Tltorrez

wdwalice said:


> Hi!  Just wanted to let you know that I am now following you on Twitter (aliceinwdw96).  We will be there for SWW #1 (Fri & Sat) and hope to pass along good info while experiencing it for the first time!



Following you back. It's my first SWW too and the Day 1 Guinea Pigs need all the help we can get.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Disney Diva Mom said:


> On the off chance we get to get Peter Mayhew's autograph, I'm bringing the cover for our Star Wars episode IV laser disc. It's about the size of a vinyl record case.
> 
> How cool would it be to get Frank Oz too! (I know he's not signing, but I can dream.)



That's a very original/neat idea!



slaveone said:


> For Boba Fett/ Jeremy Bulloch it will most likely be a trading card. I may have Warwick Davis sign my copy of Willow.



Very nice 


Last year I made the mistake of not bringing anything.  I already had peter Mayhew's autograph so I wasn't worried.  I kind of felt like a chump having him sign the photo they had available there.

Then we ended up loving jat and wanted his autograph, we searched all the gift shops for obi wan clone wars stuff but never found any, so I made an obi wan light saber and had him sign that.

If anyone needs an item to be signed, I thought this was a good idea.

We went online and just did a Google image search for our rebels character, found a picture we liked, made sure it was a high resolution size, then printed an 8x11 at Walmart.  It cost $2 but it looks really nice.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> Just a thought...more like a dream really...
> what if they are not having Beauty and the Beast shows because they have to set up the stage for a Yoda demonstration during Frank Oz's conversation??
> That would be pretty EPIC



That would be amazing. I'm stalking the Week 5 FPs because my parents will want to go to this. My Mom is a huge Yoda fan.


----------



## cmaee

I JUST MADE WEEKEND 5 FP+!!!!

A conversation with Frank Oz wasn't a choice.  I got SoS for 6/13 and Ray Park Show for 6/12


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Teamanderson said:


> As soon as the rope drops we want to sign up for JTA and see Chewie. Which should be done first? Can me and my youngest get in line for Chewie while my oldest and husband sign up for JTA, without people throwing fits that my husband and oldest cut in line with us? I see people get upset about that all the time. Also about breakfast reservations, do you need to be early or will they not let you in until your exact time no matter what? Someone on here very kindly gave me a breakfast for 3 and I had hoped my 2 year old wouldn't matter but I see they do a head count. So if anyone has a June 5th breakfast for 4 preferably no later than 9:45 just for my peace of mind so I'm not worried please let me know! Can you tell this is my first SW weekend?


 
The biggest issue I see with this is that if you're not at the front for JTA signups, then they can eat up a big chunk of time.  Chewie can't talk so his line actually moves at a pretty good clip, especially first thing in the morning when people are more motivated to move quickly!  I can see your husband and oldest child being stuck in the JTA line for a long time and you being queued up to meet Chewie.  If that happens, you can always let people go past you, but just be prepared for it.  I was holding our spot in the Chewie line because in 2013, on weekends prior to ours, he didn't come out until 8:30.  I grabbed a spot in his line and my friend took the kids to ride Star Tours.  Imagine my shock when a big Wookiee comes strolling out around 8:10!  Luckily, my party made it to me with about 3 groups to spare, but it was cutting it close.

As for the ADRs...we never bother arriving as early as Disney recommends because we're almost never seated on time anyway.  Especially with these limited time character meals, parties tend to move slowly, so I wouldn't think that being seated early would be possible even if you arrived early.  I remember the Sci-Fi meal getting backed up a lot last year.


----------



## yulilin3

We are very proud of our calendar collection of autographs. We also have the SW flip book where we got Tim Rose, Peter Mayhew
On our calendar we have Dave Prowse, Mark Hamill and Lorne Peterson on the cover.
Amy Allen and Silas Carson on the Jedi Page
Ahmed Best (Jar Jar)
Jeremy Bulloch, Temuera Morrison, Daniel Logan and Michonne Bourriague
Ray Park Matthew Wood (General Grievous) and Silas Carson again (as Nute Gunray)
Warwick Davis and Peter Mayhew (didn't get a pic forgot sorry)


----------



## yulilin3

Here's the schedule
BtF Rebels 1:45pm
SotS 3:15pm
Conversation with Frank Oz 5:15pm
VttM 7pm
no Obi Wan and Beyond listed


----------



## yulilin3

for people able to book weekend V is Obi Wan not even an option?


----------



## Felipe4

Weekend V fastpasses are live! No Frank Oz listed yet though  In the meantime, I've made FPs for SotS for the 13th and 14th depending on when I can schedule Frank Oz when he's available.


----------



## yulilin3

*Hear from the man—and the hand—behind Yoda as this prestigious storyteller tells tales of his experiences behind the scenes in a galaxy far, far away from June 12 to 14, 2015 at Star Wars Weekends! *
*




Familiar Voice, He Has...
Don’t miss your chance to hear from a real-life icon of film and television… the one-and-only Frank Oz!

From his time behind the camera to his work as a world-famous puppeteer—including providing the soul, spirit and voice of one of the most beloved characters in theStar Wars universe—Frank is sure to share all kinds of fascinating details from his long, illustrious career.

A Conversation with Frank Oz takes place at the Theater of the Stars from June 12 to 14, 2015 at Star WarsWeekends. Be sure to check the event map when you arrive for up-to-date information about this entertainment offering!
*


----------



## Felipe4

yulilin3 said:


> for people able to book weekend V is Obi Wan not even an option?



Obi Wan is an option. Just not Frank Oz.


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> Weekend V fastpasses are live! No Frank Oz listed yet though  In the meantime, I've made FPs for SotS for the 13th and 14th depending on when I can schedule Frank Oz when he's available.


Is Obi Wan not an option? He's not on the schedule?


----------



## cmaee

yulilin3 said:


> for people able to book weekend V is Obi Wan not even an option?



It as an option on 6/13 at 6:35-6:50.  On 6/12 at the same time was Visit to the Maul.


----------



## yulilin3

On here it says fp will be offered:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekends-yoda/


----------



## Felipe4

yulilin3 said:


> Is Obi Wan not an option? He's not on the schedule?



His time is listed as 6:35.


----------



## Felipe4

A Visit to the Maul is already gone for June 13th and 14th.  Unless Frank Oz went up earlier and he's already "sold out" of fast passes?


----------



## yulilin3

the schedule says that Obi Wan and Beyond will play only Saturday and Sunday and Visit to the Maul only Friday


----------



## cmaee

Felipe4 said:


> A Visit to the Maul is already gone for June 13th and 14th.  Unless Frank Oz went up earlier and he's already "sold out" of fast passes?



I think Visit to the Maul is only on 6/12.  Obi Wan is in the same time slot on 6/13 that the Maul was on 6/12.


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, By the looks of it:
Friday June 12
Behind the Force Rebels 1:45p,
SotS: 3:15pm
A Conversation with Frank Oz 5:15pm
Visit to the Maul 7pm
Saturday June 13 and Sunday June 14
Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
SotS: 3:15pm
A Conversation with Frank Oz 5:15pm
Obi Wan And Beyond 7pm


----------



## jtowntoflorida

That visit to the Maul actually sounds pretty cool.  I assume I can You Tube it to see if the kids would be interested in participating (You Tube is blocked at work, so I can't check right now)?


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> That visit to the Maul actually sounds pretty cool.  I assume I can You Tube it to see if the kids would be interested in participating (You Tube is blocked at work, so I can't check right now)?


kids love it. He teaches them a short martial arts routine using a lightsaber.


----------



## Music City Mama

So, why can't we select Frank Oz?!


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> So, why can't we select Frank Oz?!


I still think they might hold off for the 30 day...I'm hoping


----------



## Music City Mama

That's fine if they do and I hope they do for your sake (and others without an onsite resort stay), but I'm just paranoid that I'm going to leave work right now for lunch to come back and find out that they released FP+ for him and they'll all be scooped up by the time I get back, LOL. Do you think it's possible that they won't offer it at all?


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> That's fine if they do and I hope they do for your sake (and others without an onsite resort stay), but I'm just paranoid that I'm going to leave work right now for lunch to come back and find out that they released FP+ for him and they'll all be scooped up by the time I get back, LOL. Do you think it's possible that they won't offer it at all?


I think they will offer it. No way of knowing what they'll do


----------



## yulilin3

First post updated. At least everyone for weekend V has a schedule to work with. Keep checking the fp options though


----------



## Felipe4

I'm pretty psyched that SotS is a tier 2!! I can still have RnRC


----------



## yulilin3

I can't check (grrr drives me crazy) is it true that the shows are some in tier one and some on tier 2?


----------



## yulilin3

Can you tell me which are Tier one and tier 2?


----------



## yulilin3

From my understanding all shows are Tier 2?
Leaving Tier 1 for Oz when it opens


----------



## Felipe4

EEK! I just lucked out and got a Galactic Breakfast on 6/13 for 8:00!! Now I'll have plenty of time to get my Frank Oz FP! Anyone want my 9:40AM for 2?


----------



## Felipe4

yulilin3 said:


> Can you tell me which are Tier one and tier 2?



All Star Wars are currently listed as Tier 2 (SotS, Visit to the Maul, Warwick Davis, Rebels, Obi Wan) - so you can get multiples. I think some HAD been Tier 1? IDK how I got ToT, ST, and SotS, but when I go to replace SotS, it only gives me Tier 2 options.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

yulilin3 said:


> From my understanding all shows are Tier 2?
> Leaving Tier 1 for Oz when it opens


 
Wait...what?  Is this ONLY for Weekend V?


----------



## BobaFettFan

It sure is nice getting all this uninterrupted sleep not checking for ADRS


----------



## Brandiwlf

I just noticed they are tier 2 for weekend 2!!! What would be the recommended show with two boys 6 & 8?!? I never paid attention because I wasn't going to give up my tsmm fp!!!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

yulilin3 said:


> From my understanding all shows are Tier 2?
> Leaving Tier 1 for Oz when it opens



updated - Now all tier 2



Felipe4 said:


> EEK! I just lucked out and got a Galactic Breakfast on 6/13 for 8:00!! Now I'll have plenty of time to get my Frank Oz FP! Anyone want my 9:40AM for 2?



Lol - so you're the one!  Ha ha. Second time today that 8:00 am popped up and then died when I clicked on it. Disney really wants to keep me on my toes today.


----------



## Cluelyss

jtowntoflorida said:


> Wait...what?  Is this ONLY for Weekend V?


Just tried to modify my Weekend III FPs, and they are tier 2 that weekend as well. Glitch???


----------



## Felipe4

Cluelyss said:


> Just tried to modify my Weekend III FPs, and they are tier 2 that weekend as well. Glitch???



It could very well be a glitch - but I'm totally taking advantage of it.


----------



## yulilin3

all weekends. Tier 2 shows...go get them it might be a glitch


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I just switched out my weekend IV FP+s!  Awesome!


----------



## Smschmiesing

yulilin3 said:


> From my understanding all shows are Tier 2?
> Leaving Tier 1 for Oz when it opens


 Yes all shows on weekend 5 are showing tier 2.  Was able to book TSMM and a show.  No oz yet.


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> I just noticed they are tier 2 for weekend 2!!! What would be the recommended show with two boys 6 & 8?!? I never paid attention because I wasn't going to give up my tsmm fp!!!


get them now and worry about it later...IT MIGHT BE A GLITCH


----------



## jtowntoflorida

The glitches are the best part of MDE.


----------



## CJK

If you already booked the shows as your tier 1...............can you book Toy story or Rockin' roller coaster WITHOUT cancelling and starting over???


----------



## ArielRae

WOW I got Star Wars Rebels now to go along with my Stars of the Saga for my DHS day.
Between the 24hr day that recently added early morning FP+ times and this I am constantly on MDE changing my FP's to make them even better. 

I know the parade starts at 11:00am but how long does it run from start to finish?


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> I just noticed they are tier 2 for weekend 2!!! What would be the recommended show with two boys 6 & 8?!? I never paid attention because I wasn't going to give up my tsmm fp!!!


Rebels and SoS didn't mean to be rude before you just don't know when they will fix it


----------



## Brandiwlf

What about the ewok one?


----------



## SalmonPink

Just tried to change one of my Tier 2s for the first day of the first Friday into a SW show, no luck. It's still only showing the regular Tier 2 options, no SW shows at all. 

For those who are managing to make changes, are you cancelling all FP+s and starting again, or are you able to manually change your existing Tier 2 options into SW shows?


----------



## Cluelyss

CJK said:


> If you already booked the shows as your tier 1...............can you book Toy story or Rockin' roller coaster WITHOUT cancelling and starting over???


Unfortunately, you will need to re-schedule the whole day, since reports are that you can only modify the SWW shows to another tier 2 right now. You could change a different tier 2 to a SW show, though, and then if they move back to tier 1, modify your original show to RNRC or TSMM then?


----------



## Felipe4

CJK said:


> If you already booked the shows as your tier 1...............can you book Toy story or Rockin' roller coaster WITHOUT cancelling and starting over???



I couldn't  However, I had no problems getting the other experiences (SotS, ST, ToT)


----------



## Cluelyss

SalmonPink said:


> Just tried to change one of my Tier 2s for the first day of the first Friday into a SW show, no luck. It's still only showing the regular Tier 2 options, no SW shows at all.
> 
> For those who are managing to make changes, are you cancelling all FP+s and starting again, or are you able to manually change your existing Tier 2 options into SW shows?


I modified an existing tier 2.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

are you modifying?  i can't seem to figure out how to snag the fp


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> What about the ewok one?


it's kinda boring for a kid. It's my DD14 least favorite. Obi Wan is fun if they like voice over actors.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm cancelling them and making them as new


----------



## Smschmiesing

Just got both FP+ for both SotS and Ray Park. And TSMM on tier I.    time to rework the plan!! Soooo excited.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

OMG.  This is entirely too much fun!!


----------



## Cluelyss

PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> are you modifying?  i can't seem to figure out how to snag the fp


Yes, I modified an existing tier 2 FP.


----------



## Smschmiesing

yulilin3 said:


> it's kinda boring for a kid. It's my DD14 least favorite


 


CJK said:


> If you already booked the shows as your tier 1...............can you book Toy story or Rockin' roller coaster WITHOUT cancelling and starting over???


 Nope have to cancel.  Only way I could do it.


----------



## yulilin3

Pretty exciting getting TSMM SotS and Rebels


----------



## yulilin3

Who said about 5 pages back that they were bored at work


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> all weekends. Tier 2 shows...go get them it might be a glitch



is Weekend 1 all gone? I get no show options when I try to update and if I click in New FP it tells me my SotS will be replaced.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

When/if anyone gets Oz, let us know!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> is Weekend 1 all gone? I get no show options when I try to update and if I click in New FP it tells me my SotS will be replaced.


not sure...if it is a glitch they might be fixing it. I cancelled my fp and booked them again


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Just went cray for our May the 16th FP+ still trying to get SotS for then but alas can't


----------



## yulilin3

Disney Diva Mom said:


> When/if anyone gets Oz, let us know!!!!


Yes please...


----------



## Lavaluma

On Weekend V, if Frank Oz is at 5:15 and A Visit to the Maul is at 7:00, is it possible to squeeze in 5:55 Jedi Mickey dinner or would it be best to cancel dinner?


----------



## Brandiwlf

SalmonPink said:


> Just tried to change one of my Tier 2s for the first day of the first Friday into a SW show, no luck. It's still only showing the regular Tier 2 options, no SW shows at all.
> 
> For those who are managing to make changes, are you cancelling all FP+s and starting again, or are you able to manually change your existing Tier 2 options into SW shows?


I wad just modifying my tier 2 options. Got Sots! Had to move some others around to get it to show up! Thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I was able just to modify, but I also already had TSM as my Tier 1.


----------



## Magic Magic

This doesn't address tiering, but if you haven't seen it before, the U.K.-based dibb website has a fantastic fastpass+ availability tool with calendars for all the SWW shows showing what is available by date.


----------



## Brandiwlf

yulilin3 said:


> it's kinda boring for a kid. It's my DD14 least favorite. Obi Wan is fun if they like voice over actors.


Thanks so much for your help! I moved everything around and got sots! Excited to have tsmm, this and star tours!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm taking screenshots of all the fp on MDE...just in case


----------



## GBBTomorrow

SalmonPink said:


> Just tried to change one of my Tier 2s for the first day of the first Friday into a SW show, no luck. It's still only showing the regular Tier 2 options, no SW shows at all.
> 
> For those who are managing to make changes, are you cancelling all FP+s and starting again, or are you able to manually change your existing Tier 2 options into SW shows?



I was able to change my existing FP for SotS, and kept my TSMMM. Cool!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

If if helps when you go to the main FP screen and select make new FP you can choose a date you already have FP for. A notification will come up saying that you will confirm your cancellation of your current FP BUT that won't happen until you confirm your new choices.
So you won't lose what you have.
Now to keep refreshing May 16th over and over and over and over until I can get SotS


----------



## Candleshoe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This thread is kind of slow today   come on everyone, it's Friday and I'm at work.  Let's liven it up!!



I'm simultaneously in mourning over Derek and hating on Shonda.


----------



## Teamanderson

Sorry for all the questions, I really appreciate all of your patience with me! My next question is, how and when do you sign up for your children to participate in visit to Maul to get on stage with Ray? I just fast passed it. Do you even need a fast pass though if your child is in the show? Is there a limit to how many children can participate? Thank you guys and yulilin I don't know what I'd do without this page! It's a huge help!


----------



## AuntieK

Simple question - SOTS is scheduled at 3:15, does this mean the pre-show starts at 3:15 or the regular show?  I'm assuming that's when the pre-show starts and that the whole thing will be over at 4:00.   Trying to see if we can squeeze a FP ride in between SOTS and OZ (We have the premium deluxe FtF).

I am ecstatic that the schedule for Weekend V is finally out!!!


----------



## Dugette

Thanks for the heads-up! I was able to change a show from Tier 1 to Tier 2 and finally get a RnRC FP+!  (We have TSM another day).


----------



## SalmonPink

Nope, no joy - even moving existing Tier 2s to make sure there's no way they're clashing with the SW shows, I'm still not getting SW shows as a Tier 2 option. And couldn't get the exact times back for the FP+s that I moved. (This is all for Friday the 15th.) So I'll just have to gracefully surrender. But congrats to everybody who was able to snag more shows!


----------



## Candleshoe

Felipe4 said:


> EEK! I just lucked out and got a Galactic Breakfast on 6/13 for 8:00!! Now I'll have plenty of time to get my Frank Oz FP! Anyone want my 9:40AM for 2?


You should keep it a few more days in case they move things around.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Sorry for all the questions, I really appreciate all of your patience with me! My next question is, how and when do you sign up for your children to participate in visit to Maul to get on stage with Ray? I just fast passed it. Do you even need a fast pass though if your child is in the show? Is there a limit to how many children can participate? Thank you guys and yulilin I don't know what I'd do without this page! It's a huge help!


Your welcome  If your kid is signed up they reserve an area for the parents of the kids in the show, at least that's what they have always done. There is a limit to how many kids can be on stage. You sign them up at the info desk by ABC Sound Studio (old Sounds Dangerous) I would go in the morning, if you are interested in JTA I would sign them up to JTA first then go to the desk (very close to Indy) and sign them up for VttM.



AuntieK said:


> Simple question - SOTS is scheduled at 3:15, does this mean the pre-show starts at 3:15 or the regular show?  I'm assuming that's when the pre-show starts and that the whole thing will be over at 4:00.   Trying to see if we can squeeze a FP ride in between SOTS and OZ (We have the premium deluxe FtF).
> 
> I am ecstatic that the schedule for Weekend V is finally out!!!


3:15pm is the start of the pre show. All details are on the first post


----------



## yulilin3

Weekend V peeps
Remember to not schedule any fp on Tier 1 that will conflict with Oz's showtime (5:15pm) it'll be harder to change once the show becomes available, assuming it will be Tier 1


----------



## jtowntoflorida

SalmonPink said:


> Nope, no joy - even moving existing Tier 2s to make sure there's no way they're clashing with the SW shows, I'm still not getting SW shows as a Tier 2 option. And couldn't get the exact times back for the FP+s that I moved. (This is all for Friday the 15th.) So I'll just have to gracefully surrender. But congrats to everybody who was able to snag more shows!


 
That's so strange it's not working for you when it's working for everyone else.  What do you see when you try to modify your Tier 1?


----------



## lisakramer

My question - I bought the premium feel the force package for 5/22. It's me, hubby and son (7).  
I really don't know exactly what I paid for, lol. Can someone walk me through it? 
This is our 1st Sw weekend.


----------



## Teamanderson

I got fast passes for June 5th at 5pm for visit to Maul


----------



## Candleshoe

I thought I'd try for one of the shows on Weekend V (for my inlaws) and the shows aren't an option for me.


----------



## yulilin3

lisakramer said:


> My question - I bought the premium feel the force package for 5/22. It's me, hubby and son (7).
> I really don't know exactly what I paid for, lol. Can someone walk me through it?
> This is our 1st Sw weekend.


all the info is on page one...
You get reserved parade viewing area close to the event stage, along with ice cream, soda/water during the parade
The ability to pick 1 show at Theater of the Stars (these are first come first served)
Reserved dessert party including desserts, alcoholic and non alcoholic beverages and the same spot serves as a fireworks viewing area.
Check in is at 10am close to Min and Bills restaurant


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> I thought I'd try for one of the shows on Weekend V (for my inlaws) and the shows aren't an option for me.


that's strange, they might be fixing the glitch


----------



## yulilin3

Guys........GUYS....I officially burnt the chicken 
I got so caught up on the thread and the fb page that I forgot I had put chicken on the stove...and I'm like...smells like something is burnaaaaahhh THE CHICKEN...
oh well, toddlers can't tell if something's burnt right?!?!


----------



## AThrillingChase

I love Disney glitches! But alas, this one wouldn't make sense for me. For weekend I we are only interested in SOTS (getting via FtF) on Friday and obi-wan on Sunday (sounds like FP isn't entirely necessary anyways, or am I wrong?). So I already have TSMM, ST and TOT - which is my absolute favorite so I wouldn't want to trade it out!

Very jealous for those of you seeing Ray Park - I've been wanting to see that one!


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Just was able to change it. I went into my FP ressies, selected update FP, selected date and then clicked "change experience" on the FP I wanted to change (for me, it was the Muppets). I was able to score An Ewok's Tale, along with SOTS and Star Tours which was already booked.

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> Guys........GUYS....I officially burnt the chicken
> I got so caught up on the thread and the fb page that I forgot I had put chicken on the stove...and I'm like...smells like something is burnaaaaahhh THE CHICKEN...
> oh well, toddlers can't tell if something's burnt right?!?!



Tell them its cave man themed


----------



## Teamanderson

Still looking for a Galactic breakfast on June 5th(preferably) or 6th, before 10am for 4  I won't give up! Lol no notifications from diningbuddy yet. Maybe closer to date when people don't want to pay $10 fees.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> that's strange, they might be fixing the glitch


It could be I have conflicts.  Not too worried.
That's the weekend DH, DD and I have the DPP.  The inlaws probably aren't going to want shows, but they have the PP and get one.

I decided to go back to weekend IV, and switch my Star Tours with SoTS.  
If no one wants to go to SoTS we will still probably not have bad waits for ST.


----------



## Teamanderson

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Tell them its cave man themed


Haha!!! Nope, toddlers won't care. Just make up a cool story about it like they said!


----------



## SalmonPink

jtowntoflorida said:


> That's so strange it's not working for you when it's working for everyone else.  What do you see when you try to modify your Tier 1?



Tier 1 comes up with regular non-SW options. I don't know, maybe SW FP+s are gone for that first day? I'm just gonna be content with what we have (FP+ for Rebels, doing Obi-Wan as standby) because I'm about to head out the door to see Age Of Ultron.


----------



## yulilin3

SalmonPink said:


> Tier 1 comes up with regular non-SW options. I don't know, maybe SW FP+s are gone for that first day? I'm just gonna be content with what we have (FP+ for Rebels, doing Obi-Wan as standby) because I'm about to head out the door to see Age Of Ultron.


ahem...how?? That's awesome!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Who said about 5 pages back that they were bored at work



Yep that was me!  Thanks mde, you wouldn't want my life to be boring, would you?


----------



## FoolishMortal82

Are the alcoholic drinks during the PP dessert party free or do you pay for those? I really want to try "The Force"


----------



## yulilin3

FoolishMortal82 said:


> Are the alcoholic drinks during the PP dessert party free or do you pay for those? I really want to try "The Force"


All Included...as many as you'd like. Menu from last year


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

i took the risk and cancelled everything and rebooked and was able to get TSM and all the shows - awesome!


----------



## Dugette

Quick question for you all: which would be the best of the 4 weekend 2 shows to bring a 2.5 year old girl to? We have the DPFtF on 5/23 for DH to see all the shows and us to join him for fireworks and parade. However, I'd like to do one show, since we have reserved spots and all, but not certain which DD will tolerate best. I'm bringing her snacks no matter what.  I had been thinking Warwick Davis' show, because...ewoks!  But now I'm not so sure, since I think I saw it could be boring to kids? FWIW, I'm not a huge SW fan (  don't dislike, just not huge fan), but I enjoyed the shows when we went in 2010. I figure 1 show is probably DD's limit, though - trying to choose wisely.  If only we were going when Ray Park was there - I think DD and I both would enjoy that (I did in 2010).  Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## FoolishMortal82

yulilin3 said:


> All Included...as many as you'd like



 woo!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Not sure if this has been said, but I checked Epcot to see if tiers were down everywhere and they are not.

Looks like just the sww shows.  I bet they got messed up when someone added weekend iv.


----------



## stardam

Was able to get FP for SoTS & Short Story & a TSMM by choosing mqke selections for new day & rescheduling. Thanks everyone!  My kids were just asking. Me last night why I look at the Disney boards all day & this is why!


----------



## AThrillingChase

FoolishMortal82 said:


> Are the alcoholic drinks during the PP dessert party free or do you pay for those? I really want to try "The Force"


 
Included   And admittedly, pretty much my reason for booking! Just try running out of them on me now HS...


----------



## Tltorrez

SalmonPink said:


> Just tried to change one of my Tier 2s for the first day of the first Friday into a SW show, no luck. It's still only showing the regular Tier 2 options, no SW shows at all.
> 
> For those who are managing to make changes, are you cancelling all FP+s and starting again, or are you able to manually change your existing Tier 2 options into SW shows?



I had the same issue.


----------



## Dugette

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Not sure if this has been said, but I checked Epcot to see if tiers were down everywhere and they are not.
> 
> Looks like just the sww shows.  I bet they got messed up when someone added weekend iv.


Haha, I did the same thing! No luck with Epcot.


----------



## rstamm

Is anyone able to book week 5.
On Friday I could only get Visit to the Maul and didn't even see Frank Oz listed.
On Saturday everything says Distribution has ended and it has visit to the maul closed for refurbishment.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Weekend V peeps
> Remember to not schedule any fp on Tier 1 that will conflict with Oz's showtime (5:15pm) it'll be harder to change once the show becomes available, assuming it will be Tier 1



I specifically chose gmr at that time.  I Toft itc would be easier to switch tier 1 if at same time?


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I'm cancelling them and making them as new



For the first weekend? I'm afraid to lose my SotS.


----------



## yulilin3

Dugette said:


> Quick question for you all: which would be the best of the 4 weekend 2 shows to bring a 2.5 year old girl to? We have the DPFtF on 5/23 for DH to see all the shows and us to join him for fireworks and parade. However, I'd like to do one show, since we have reserved spots and all, but not certain which DD will tolerate best. I'm bringing her snacks no matter what.  I had been thinking Warwick Davis' show, because...ewoks!  But now I'm not so sure, since I think I saw it could be boring to kids? FWIW, I'm not a huge SW fan (  don't dislike, just not huge fan), but I enjoyed the shows when we went in 2010. I figure 1 show is probably DD's limit, though - trying to choose wisely.  If only we were going when Ray Park was there - I think DD and I both would enjoy that (I did in 2010).  Thanks for any thoughts!


I would recommend watching part of the show on youtube so you can make a more informed decision. For a 3 year old I'm sad to say not much will capture the attention, so you could pick either one. For a "not huge sw fan" I would recommend Obi Wan and Beyond...it's an amazing show and has a great message in the end


----------



## Skywise

Teamanderson said:


> Still looking for a Galactic breakfast on June 5th(preferably) or 6th, before 10am for 4  I won't give up! Lol no notifications from dining buddy yet. Maybe closer to date when people don't want to pay $10 fees.



Keep searching for 1 at the same time then, when you have it, drop the 3 and 1 at the same time from one PC and pick up 4 on another.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> I specifically chose gmr at that time.  I Toft itc would be easier to switch tier 1 if at same time?


I'm not sure, sometimes with shows it's a bit different, haven't you noticed? If it was me I would leave it all open and wait for the Oz show to be available


----------



## Dugette

yulilin3 said:


> I would recommend watching part of the show on youtube so you can make a more informed decision. For a 3 year old I'm sad to say not much will capture the attention, so you could pick either one. For a "not huge sw fan" I would recommend Obi Wan and Beyond...it's an amazing show and has a great message in the end


Thanks, I watched about the first 5 minutes of Warwick's show last night. I'll check out an Obi Wan video tonight (at least part, don't want to spoil it all). Both of those are new to me, as they weren't part of our 2010 SWW. Thanks!


----------



## CheshireCrazy

yulilin3 said:


> All Included...as many as you'd like.



This is awesome! I wanted to ask but didn't want to sound like a person who is going to get loaded on Jedi Mind tricks.


----------



## aggiejnny

mexxican said:


> 16 days until we leave for Orlando, so we'll start packing and see what we still need to get before the trip. Also, I'm up to $975 in Disney gift cards. I believe I can use them for DTechMe (3 people + shipping is probably half of that) and dining ADRs. But I also have a Disney Rewards card, which has a 10 % discount on merchandise $50+. Does that discount apply to Darth's Mall / Her Universe stuff too? Trying to figure out how to best utilize the cards for max savings


Last year I used the Chase Visa discount on Star Wars stuff. Not sure about the Her Universe but I imagine so


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> All Included...as many as you'd like. Menu from last year


One of each, please!!


----------



## yulilin3

Since you pay after getting all of your merchandise all the discounts apply, AP, Disney Visa, CM. Her Universe is included and for you weekend V peeps you might get a lot of stuff 30% off and can add the 10% off from the AP


----------



## FoolishMortal82

CheshireCrazy said:


> This is awesome! I wanted to ask but didn't want to sound like a person who is going to get loaded on Jedi Mind tricks.



No shame in my game lol the joys of being able to be a kid AND an adult in Disney


----------



## rstamm

Anyone able to get any FP fo the shows week 5 it is saying at FP are gone for Saturday????????????????
Friday only visit to the maul is available for me


----------



## yulilin3

rstamm said:


> Anyone able to get any FP fo the shows week 5 it is saying at FP are gone for Saturday????????????????
> Friday only visit to the maul is available for me


keep checking, it might still be glitchy


----------



## rstamm

I keep trying but nothing!


----------



## yulilin3

rstamm said:


> I keep trying but nothing!


Sorry  I can't check that far out...any weekend Vers wanna check if they are all gone?


----------



## DisHeels

Hooray for Weekend V show times!  My DTech Me is scheduled for 6pm on that Friday.  Hopefully there are still some available times earlier Friday or Saturday.  But if that's the only thing I need to reschedule then I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## barclay

Nothing available for weekend 5. Has anyone actually booked anything for that weekend?


----------



## yulilin3

barclay said:


> Nothing available for weekend 5. Has anyone actually booked anything for that weekend?


I believe they have...maybe they are getting ready to release Frank Oz


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Okay so it looks like they are working on the glitch. All shows for weekend v a are closed BUT I see Oz listed but not book-able.  FYI it is tier 2!


----------



## yulilin3

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Okay so it looks like they are working on the glitch. All shows for weekend v a are closed BUT I see Oz listed but not bootable.


that's a strong sign that it will open soon


----------



## cmaee

yulilin3 said:


> Sorry  I can't check that far out...any weekend Vers wanna check if they are all gone?



I ended up with 3 Tier 2 FP for 6/12.  Sometime after I made my initial FP and then went to play with times, the switch was made to move the shows to Tier 2.  I couldn't figure out how to get a tier 1 back so I could change it to Frank Oz when it came out.  When I canceled all of my FP and went to rebook them, the only show I could get was Visit to the Maul.


----------



## DisHeels

Sunday's Weekend V Star Wars: Rebels looks to be available.  I did not try to select and click "next" for fear of me screwing up our existing FastPasses.  Everything else is "FastPass+ Distribution Has Ended for Selected Day".  And that's all Weekend V days.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

I got OZ!!!!!!


----------



## cmaee

JUST GOT FRANK OZ!!! 6/12


----------



## JayLeeJay

Can someone summarize the glitch? Is it that the shows are now listed as Tier 2? I was able to change a TOT to a show without having to rebook everything and am seeing shows as Tier 2 for the last weekend. Was there something more to it?

(This is what happens when you have a two hour meeting. Nothing all morning when I'm free and then BAM... another 10 pages to catch up on.)


----------



## Tltorrez

Ok, I haven't totally caught up on what everyone else has done but here's what I did.

For Fri May 15 - I selected New FP and it gave me the following options:
Rebels -Tier 1
SotS - Tier 2
Obi Wan - sold out

I moved my SotS to Tier 2 and picked up GMR. I'm not interested in Rebels. I am going to Obi Wan but no idea what's up there. TSMM was an option but only in the 7:30 timeframe and I want to leave that open for Rebel Hanger or shopping. (And I already have TSMM for a different day.)


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Can someone summarize the glitch? Is it that the shows are now listed as Tier 2? I was able to change a TOT to a show without having to rebook everything and am seeing shows as Tier 2 for the last weekend. Was there something more to it?
> 
> (This is what happens when you have a two hour meeting. Nothing all morning when I'm free and then BAM... another 10 pages to catch up on.)


All SWW shows were available on Tier 2 so you could choose TSMM as Tier 1 and then 2 shows on tier 2


----------



## yulilin3

What Tier is Frank Oz?? 1 or 2


----------



## cmaee

yulilin3 said:


> What Tier is Frank Oz?? 1 or 2



Tier 2


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Doing the New England Happy Dance!!!


----------



## yulilin3

cmaee said:


> JUST GOT FRANK OZ!!! 6/12


which Tier is his show


----------



## barclay

Yep, everything's working now. Just got Frank Oz Tier 2.


----------



## Lavaluma

yulilin3 said:


> What Tier is Frank Oz?? 1 or 2


Tier 2


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

yulilin3 said:


> What Tier is Frank Oz?? 1 or 2


2!!!
Merry Christmas in April.


----------



## Felipe4

FRANK OZ IS AVAILABLE. I GOT HIM. EVERYTHING IS AWESOME.


----------



## yulilin3

are you guys doing it thru MDE or laptop...


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Laptop


----------



## rstamm

I got Oz and I booked SOTS but it gave my Maul on both days anyone else notice this???
I tried to modify but it is acting like I booked SOTS but still comes up Maul.


----------



## yulilin3

So happy for all of you!! Hope they leave some for us unfortunate AP souls


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

yulilin3 said:


> I'm taking screenshots of all the fp on MDE...just in case


that is what I did last year


----------



## Skywise

HEY HEY HEY!  You kids are bogging down the system while I'm trying to check ADRs for Beaches and Cream!!!!

Now get offa my lawn!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Loaded question for you @yulilin3 how popular do you think the rebels cast will be for autographs, some weekends it looks like they are top billing out of those signing autographs... my fiance and I don't want to kill ourselves this trip after all the autograph lines we stood in during SWC Anaheim  in addition we will be marching this year but still would like to get some signatures.... We figure we will pick up Ashley's at the GG, and maybe get Tiya and Vanessa via regular line up....


----------



## Tltorrez

JayLeeJay said:


> Can someone summarize the glitch? Is it that the shows are now listed as Tier 2? I was able to change a TOT to a show without having to rebook everything and am seeing shows as Tier 2 for the last weekend. Was there something more to it?
> 
> (This is what happens when you have a two hour meeting. Nothing all morning when I'm free and then BAM... another 10 pages to catch up on.)



Yes, most of the shows are now Tier 2. May or may not be a glitch.


----------



## Monykalyn

Oz not showing for me on app.  I'm at work - in the ICU - and keep checking my iPad (I'm an RD not RN so no lives in the balance lol) but DAMN you DISNEY for messing with things on a Friday afternoon!!


----------



## rstamm

SOTS just replaced Maul so that was a  glitch.
I'm good now OZ and SOTS, awesome!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Loaded question for you @yulilin3 how popular do you think the rebels cast will be for autographs, some weekends it looks like they are top billing out of those signing autographs... my fiance and I don't want to kill ourselves this trip after all the autograph lines we stood in during SWC Anaheim  in addition we will be marching this year but still would like to get some signatures.... We figure we will pick up Ashley's at the GG, and maybe get Tiya and Vanessa via regular line up....


def. more popular this year. I would say just to be sure get there by 5:30 and you should be fine. The other thing is that this year people will have actual merchandise for them to sign, but I think 5:30 at the latest to be sure


----------



## Felipe4

If the Weekend V FPs are available, I wonder if the Rebel Hangar is available then...

ALSO - @yulilin3, it's possible to copy fast passes from an onsite guest to an AP or offsite guest, right? I was planning to do that for my friend on the 12th. I could try it for you? I have the following schedule:

June 13:
TSMM: 9:35AM -10:35AM
ST: 1:35PM-2:35PM
OZ: 4:40PM-5:05PM

June 14:
ToT: 11:35AM-12:35PM
RnRC: 12:50PM-1:50PM
SotS: 2:50-3:05PM


----------



## Tltorrez

Rebels is still showing as Tier 1 on May15.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> def. more popular this year. I would say just to be sure get there by 5:30 and you should be fine. The other thing is that this year people will have actual merchandise for them to sign, but I think 5:30 at the latest to be sure



I was afraid you were going to say that.... I was hoping 6 am would be early enough... sigh...


----------



## Tltorrez

Felipe4 said:


> If the Weekend V FPs are available, I wonder if the Rebel Hangar is available then...
> 
> ALSO - @yulilin3, it's possible to copy fast passes from somebody onsite guest to an AP or offsite guest, right? I was planning to do that for my friend on the 12th. I could try it for you? I have the following schedule:
> 
> June 13:



Only if there are FPs available in similar timeframes. Once they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I was afraid you were going to say that.... I was hoping 6 am would be early enough... sigh...


no one really knows and that first Friday will tell us a lot.


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> If the Weekend V FPs are available, I wonder if the Rebel Hangar is available then...
> 
> ALSO - @yulilin3, it's possible to copy fast passes from an onsite guest to an AP or offsite guest, right? I was planning to do that for my friend on the 12th. I could try it for you? I have the following schedule:
> 
> June 13:
> TSMM: 9:35AM -10:35AM
> ST: 1:35PM-2:35PM
> OZ: 4:40PM-5:05PM
> 
> June 14:
> ToT: 11:35AM-12:35PM
> RnRC: 12:50PM-1:50PM
> SotS: 2:50-3:05PM


sent you a pm


----------



## JayLeeJay

Felipe4 said:


> If the Weekend V FPs are available, I wonder if the Rebel Hangar is available then...
> 
> ALSO - @yulilin3, it's possible to copy fast passes from an onsite guest to an AP or offsite guest, right? I was planning to do that for my friend on the 12th. I could try it for you? I have the following schedule:
> 
> June 13:
> TSMM: 9:35AM -10:35AM
> ST: 1:35PM-2:35PM
> OZ: 4:40PM-5:05PM
> 
> June 14:
> ToT: 11:35AM-12:35PM
> RnRC: 12:50PM-1:50PM
> SotS: 2:50-3:05PM



Edit: looks like you guys figured it out. 

I'm really excited the shows are all tier 2 now. Wondering if it will stay that way.


----------



## superrach

For May 15th I have SOTS and no other show appears as an option even when I try to replace SOTS.  Odd!


----------



## Music City Mama

I really didn't think we'd see Frank Oz released today. Glad I decided to check back in. I also can't believe it's Tier 2. I can now officially cross this off my list!


----------



## aggiejnny

superrach said:


> For May 15th I have SOTS and no other show appears as an option even when I try to replace SOTS.  Odd!


I am experiencing the same thing for May 15th and May 16th.


----------



## Tltorrez

superrach said:


> For May 15th I have SOTS and no other show appears as an option even when I try to replace SOTS.  Odd!



It's because rebels is still showing up as Tier 1 that day. And Obi Wan is showing sold out. 

I was able to do a New FP though and pick up GMR as Tier 1 and SotS again as Tier 2.


----------



## yulilin3

will we hit 500 pages today?


----------



## BGparadise

Yes!!

Got to keep our TSM Fast Pass and get SotS and Frank Oz.


----------



## DisHeels

I'm looking to change my fastpass for Weekend V Saturday and Sunday to the Frank Oz shows.  When I try to change just my fastpass it looks like it's trying to change all of them for the day.  Is there a way to just change the one?  I also went into "update fastpass" but I don't see an option to change the park.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Monykalyn

Oz not showing on app. Signed in through full website on iPad and voila- oz is there! Snagged him. Grabbed other shows on June 5&6  bet it's a glitch the shows are tier2. A similar glitch happened to me last year when Epcot started tie ring- my placeholder LWTL became a tier 1(!) and snagged a test track to go with my Soarin' FP. 
Was fixed a short time later but I got to keep my 2 tier one FP!


----------



## JayLeeJay

DisHeels said:


> I'm looking to change my fastpass for Weekend V Saturday and Sunday to the Frank Oz shows.  When I try to change just my fastpass it looks like it's trying to change all of them for the day.  Is there a way to just change the one?  I also went into "update fastpass" but I don't see an option to change the park.  Am I doing something wrong?



Are you fastpasses currently for Hollywood Studios? If not, you can only change to a different attraction at the park your other FPs are. All three pre-scheduled FPs have to be in the same park. 

If your other two are for HS, going into "update fastpass" should be working unless there is a time conflict or the show is not available.


----------



## Monykalyn

DisHeels said:


> I'm looking to change my fastpass for Weekend V Saturday and Sunday to the Frank Oz shows.  When I try to change just my fastpass it looks like it's trying to change all of them for the day.  Is there a way to just change the one?  I also went into "update fastpass" but I don't see an option to change the park.  Am I doing something wrong?


Select the one FP you already have to change. Then hit next- it will ask who in your party to change it for- next- then it should list your options for new FP


----------



## Tltorrez

DisHeels said:


> I'm looking to change my fastpass for Weekend V Saturday and Sunday to the Frank Oz shows.  When I try to change just my fastpass it looks like it's trying to change all of them for the day.  Is there a way to just change the one?  I also went into "update fastpass" but I don't see an option to change the park.  Am I doing something wrong?



Are you trying to change attractions or the park? You can't split between two parks.


----------



## DisHeels

JayLeeJay said:


> Are you fastpasses currently for Hollywood Studios? If not, you can only change to a different attraction at the park your other FPs are. All three pre-scheduled FPs have to be in the same park.
> 
> If your other two are for HS, going into "update fastpass" should be working unless there is a time conflict or the show is not available.


Oh ok that's why.  Our FPs are Epcot on Saturday and MK on Sunday.  Rats!


----------



## Felipe4

DisHeels said:


> Oh ok that's why.  Our FPs are Epcot on Saturday and MK on Sunday.  Rats!



If you cancel your fastpasses and reschedule at HS, you should be able to do them.


----------



## JayLeeJay

DisHeels said:


> Oh ok that's why.  Our FPs are Epcot on Saturday and MK on Sunday.  Rats!



Depending on your current fastpasses and the timing (if you are planning on doing everything at MK and Epcot in the morning), you may not need FPs at those parks. Not sure of your touring style, but you can get a lot done if you arrive early and hit the big attractions first.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I think you weekend V folks got lucky. I don't think they intended the shows to be Tier 2. Hang onto them.


----------



## Cluelyss

Felipe4 said:


> If the Weekend V FPs are available, I wonder if the Rebel Hangar is available then...
> 
> M



Nope, just called. CM was familiar with the restaurant, but got the "no additional information available at this time" speech.


----------



## Felipe4

MakiraMarlena said:


> I think you weekend V folks got lucky. I don't think they intended the shows to be Tier 2. Hang onto them.



They'll have to digitally rip them out of my cold, dead hands. Or, y'know, chop them off with a light saber.


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> I think you weekend V folks got lucky. I don't think they intended the shows to be Tier 2. Hang onto them.


completely agree...has anyone checked if they are all still available in Tier 2?


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> They'll have to digitally rip them out of my cold, dead hands. Or, y'know, chop them off with a light saber.


That's why I took screenshots of each day


----------



## DisHeels

Felipe4 said:


> If you cancel your fastpasses and reschedule at HS, you should be able to do them.





JayLeeJay said:


> Depending on your current fastpasses and the timing (if you are planning on doing everything at MK and Epcot in the morning), you may not need FPs at those parks. Not sure of your touring style, but you can get a lot done if you arrive early and hit the big attractions first.



I should mention that we have FtF Deluxe for Friday so I would see all the shows that day.  Just trying to figure out if I can do the other 2 days.  Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> completely agree...has anyone checked if they are all still available in Tier 2?


Weekend III is


----------



## yulilin3

I wonder if it is a glitch or are they just leaving it like that?


----------



## aggiejnny

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder if it is a glitch or are they just leaving it like that?


I think it is a mistake since it is not working for weekend 1
At least I could not get it to work then no matter how hard I tried.

But I was successful for weekend 2.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

UGH why oh why didn't I splurge and get a campsite?!?!?! No SotS on the 16th still and by the time my 30 window for AP rolls out for weekend 5 I will out of luck darn and drat.

On the up side the BF asked me to find an SW shirt I wanted cause I got him a cool one.....yeah I um may have sent him 28 oops


----------



## CJK

aggiejnny said:


> I think it is a mistake since it is not working for weekend 1
> At least I could not get it to work then no matter how hard I tried.


This is strange.  I have SOTS, Obi-Wan and Beyond and Rockin' Roller Coaster all booked on Sunday, May 17th.  I wonder what the issue is?  It does make me think this could all be a glitch....


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

aggiejnny said:


> I think it is a mistake since it is not working for weekend 1
> At least I could not get it to work then no matter how hard I tried.
> 
> But I was successful for weekend 2.



Weekend 1 is showing SotS as Teir 2 its not available though as its all been distributed...at least for Saturday


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MakiraMarlena said:


> I think you weekend V folks got lucky. I don't think they intended the shows to be Tier 2. Hang onto them.


 
Not just weekend V...I'm weekend IV and switched mine out, too.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I just realized...where is Mesaboy today?  If this is a glitch and he misses out on the window of opportunity, that will suck.


----------



## yulilin3

@mesaboy2  there's a Star Wars Weekends Glitch


----------



## yulilin3

I thought that we were basically done...and then I remembered....Rebel Hangar...Good...good...


----------



## CJK

I keep checking my MDE to see if all the shows and RRC/Toy Story fast passes truly are there!  I'm downright giddy!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

There's some shows in Tier 2 on weekend 2 but I don't want to get rid of the one I have to get Toy Story and then find it isn't available.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

CJK said:


> I keep checking my MDE to see if all the shows and RRC/Toy Story fast passes truly are there!  I'm downright giddy!


  I am glad to see I am not alone. Just got home and had to check MDE too. It worked for me on May 17th, but not on the 16th.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The Sunrise Student said:


> I was afraid you were going to say that.... I was hoping 6 am would be early enough... sigh...



I'm there with you, I wanted to try to get a wristband for Vanessa Marshall the Saturday after the 24 hour day, so we'll go from MK at 6 to DHS.  Sounds like we might not make it in time.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> no one really knows and that first Friday will tell us a lot.



And we plan to get there early first Friday. I will report what time we get there and if we get a autograph ticket/FP and wrist band... wondering how many autograph sessions they are going to do.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> completely agree...has anyone checked if they are all still available in Tier 2?



I was just able to change my Star Tours for weekend 5 to Oz, so yes they're still Tier 2.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well I'm pretty pleased with that glitch.  Now have a 3:30-4:30 TSMM and then Warwick's show and Obi Wan and Beyond for Saturday of Weekend II (I also enjoy how we do roman numerals for the weekends like the movies instead of numeric numbers).  That way we can sleep in after the 24 hour event and still get at least 2 shows completed.  Then Sunday we have Rebels, SOTS and a second Warwick just in case we can't make the show on Saturday, but we will most likely cancel that one.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Ok I keep reading about this glitch but haven't been able to game it yet.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok I keep reading about this glitch but haven't been able to game it yet.


try weekend II, the SWW shows are all on Tier 2. So you can get TSMM or GMR on Tier 1 and 2 SWW shows on Tier 2


----------



## drlaurafsu

Couldn't get rebels but got obi wan for weekend 2 Sunday. Will use our ftf pp for rebels.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> kids love it. He teaches them a short martial arts routine using a lightsaber.



Gosh this sounds so neat! ODS would have actually been interested in a show! It's too bad they can't get the celebs to commit sooner, so it is easier to decide what weekend to go. Maybe next time!



JayLeeJay said:


> Can someone summarize the glitch? Is it that the shows are now listed as Tier 2? I was able to change a TOT to a show without having to rebook everything and am seeing shows as Tier 2 for the last weekend. Was there something more to it?
> 
> (This is what happens when you have a two hour meeting. Nothing all morning when I'm free and then BAM... another 10 pages to catch up on.)



LOL, I thought the same thing! It has been slow lately. I was only gone a few hours and had ten pages. I panicked thinking I missed the release for Rebel Hangar.



Tltorrez said:


> Rebels is still showing as Tier 1 on May15.



We have a FP for this but will likely drop. I checked out of curiosity, and it only gave me t1 options to switch to. Not sure what would happen if I dropped all to reschedule.

If it is a glitch, it is a fantastic one for folks wanting to do multiple shows!

Now...back to my regularly scheduled program of awaiting news on Rebel Hangar...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok I keep reading about this glitch but haven't been able to game it yet.



PS a few days that I have tried they say there isn't a show open for those days... you guys have run the system ragged LOL


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> That's why I took screenshots of each day


Me too!  Pictures of my laptop screen and screemshots of them in the MDE app under My Plans!


----------



## Candleshoe

luvallprincesses said:


> Me too!  Pictures of my laptop screen and screemshots of them in the MDE app under My Plans!


I just did that    I found the map view of the itinerary was easier than the list view (smaller).

Would love an "export to excel" button Disney!


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> PS a few days that I have tried they say there isn't a show open for those days... you guys have run the system ragged LOL



You might have to change the time of another FP. I couldn't get Visit to the Maul because it was the same time as the Frozen sing-along. Changed the sing-along to early morning, then could change muppets to Visit to the Maul. Then changed Frozen to a different time.


----------



## drlaurafsu

It was strange that rebels showed up but wouldn't let me select it...might have a slight time conflict with another fp although I thought I was clear. It let me do the other and I also have the ftf pass option for rebels so I'm fine. 

I swapped a ToT fp since DS doesn't really like it. So it actually works out well for us. DS is more about m&g...this will be his first time going to any shows. 

But he loves TSMM and RNRC...so I wasn't giving up the T1 fps. We have 3 mornings at HS...one non sww breakfast at SciFi. This I think is going to end up being great for us since we can hit his 3 favs early and often then head over to Epcot at lunchtime where we have FPs for the afternoon and dinner at via Napoli! At first I was disappointed not to get SciFi on a sww day, but in the end I think it is actually working out for us in the long run.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> I am glad to see I am not alone. Just got home and had to check MDE too. It worked for me on May 17th, but not on the 16th.



My too.  I had to choose new FP's though to make it work on the 17th.  I already had SOTS selected and since it was moved to Tier 2 I then had no access to Tier 1's!  But May 15th and 16th still have SW shows in Tier 1 or won't allow the change and show they are finished distributing.


----------



## cvjpirate

Feel like I am missing out on all the excitement today but so excited that week V schedule has been released.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

lovethattink said:


> You might have to change the time of another FP. I couldn't get Visit to the Maul because it was the same time as the Frozen sing-along. Changed the sing-along to early morning, then could change muppets to Visit to the Maul. Then changed Frozen to a different time.


 
I had two attractions (the Frozen singlong one day and Star Tours the other) at times that overlapped with SotS, and was able to change both of them directly to SotS without having to move anything else around.  Of course, I had to then change my third FP+ on that one day to Star Tours, which is fine.

MDE is so weird.


----------



## kalliyan1

Tltorrez said:


> I had the same issue.


me too


----------



## Felipe4

The app is having glitches - my itinerary shows fine on my computer (def took screenshots), but Frank Oz doesn't show up on the app under my day's itinerary (and it's the only one that doesn't show up) however, it's not listed as an event under shows either.

When I go into the Fast Pass plans though, it shows up.

ETA: It apparently is fixed now.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

I'm sure it's another glitch but in app just booked for Oz with an AP so try it in case it works for you!


----------



## yulilin3

PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> I'm sure it's another glitch but in app just booked for Oz with an AP so try it in case it works for you!


just tried...nothing. It doesn't even let me scroll after May.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

Ugh! Darn it!


----------



## yulilin3

PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> Ugh! Darn it!


are you staying on site?


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

yulilin3 said:


> are you staying on site?



In May


----------



## yulilin3

PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> In May


Not sure how it works but I think you get a wide window...I don't know much about how that works. Are you using the Oz fps?


----------



## lovingeire

I just changed my FP's.  I now have TSMM where I had planned Star Tours after breakfast.  Still have Visit to the Maul.  Trying to decide where to put Star Tours.  We have 8:15 breakfast ressies at Sci Fi.  Should I try to squeeze it in before breakfast, and will I need a FP then or should I do it after Visit to the Maul.  After the parade I want to do Chewie, grab a late lunch if the family wants (and I have a family of boys so eating is a priority!  )  then try for R2D2.  We will likely leave for a nap with the littles depending on if oldest wants to stand in line for Jeremy Bulloch's autograph and what our time is for that.  Every time I think I have things figured out I change our plans!  

Between SWW and trying not to find out what happened on Grey's I'm an anxiety case!  Where are those cocktails????


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> I just changed my FP's.  I now have TSMM where I had planned Star Tours after breakfast.  Still have Visit to the Maul.  Trying to decide where to put Star Tours.  We have 8:15 breakfast ressies at Sci Fi.  Should I try to squeeze it in before breakfast, and will I need a FP then or should I do it after Visit to the Maul.  After the parade I want to do Chewie, grab a late lunch if the family wants (and I have a family of boys so eating is a priority!  )  then try for R2D2.  We will likely leave for a nap with the littles depending on if oldest wants to stand in line for Jeremy Bulloch's autograph and what our time is for that.  Every time I think I have things figured out I change our plans!
> 
> Between SWW and trying not to find out what happened on Grey's I'm an anxiety case!  Where are those cocktails????


you can squeeze a ST ride before breakfast..standby, no fp needed


----------



## Artax

Dang I havent been on all day today and now I hear about a glitch. Jumped on to check..for the 15th I am seeing all shows as tier 2 except for rebels. rebels is showing as tier 1. But the tier 2 shows are saying distribution has ended. Feel like a missed out here.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure how it works but I think you get a wide window...I don't know much about how that works. Are you using the Oz fps?



My husband says we'll be making another trip just for that weekend now that we can go to that show.  He's killing me!


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> Dang I havent been on all day today and now I hear about a glitch. Jumped on to check..for the 15th I am seeing all shows as tier 2 except for rebels. rebels is showing as tier 1. But the tier 2 shows are saying distribution has ended. Feel like a missed out here.


weekend one is behaving the most glitchy...maybe it's because it doesn't like being called "guinea pig"


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> you can squeeze a ST ride before breakfast..standby, no fp needed



Thank you!  I'll leave it how it is now.  I scheduled the earliest FP+ time for Star Tours even though I normally don't use that time slot.  Figured if we don't need it we just reschedule it for something else.


----------



## jimim

Well I won't be able to see the visit to the maul. Our plane lands 6 pm. Sucks. JetBlue changed thier times. Usually we land by 9 am

Other question the Obi wan talk is at 7. What time is check in forcthe dessert party?


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> Well I won't be able to see the visit to the maul. Our plane lands 6 pm. Sucks. JetBlue changed thier times. Usually we land by 9 am
> 
> Other question the Obi wan talk is at 7. What time is check in forcthe dessert party?


8:30pm


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Artax said:


> Dang I havent been on all day today and now I hear about a glitch. Jumped on to check..for the 15th I am seeing all shows as tier 2 except for rebels. rebels is showing as tier 1. But the tier 2 shows are saying distribution has ended. Feel like a missed out here.


 
Who knows what's going on, but I just went and made FP+s for weekend V, all 3 days, and got all the shows as Tier 2s, including Oz.

Yuli, I'm holding the Oz FP+s in reserve for you.  If worse comes to worse, I'll keep them in my account and give you a set of my MBs when I'm there during weekend IV.


----------



## OZMom

So I'm a few pages behind because I've been helping set up the PTO tag sale all day. Totally worth it though because DS4 scored this sweet helmet for helping out today


----------



## Brandiwlf

So if the fp window for sots is 2:50-3:05 can we just show up at 3 if we don't care where our seats are? We will be guaranteed entrance if we get in line before the window closes, right?


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Who knows what's going on, but I just went and made FP+s for weekend V, all 3 days, and got all the shows as Tier 2s, including Oz.
> 
> Yuli, I'm holding the Oz FP+s in reserve for you.  If worse comes to worse, I'll keep them in my account and give you a set of my MBs when I'm there during weekend IV.


That's awesome, thank you for everyone's kindness


----------



## yulilin3

@OZMom that's so awesome!!


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> So if the fp window for sots is 2:50-3:05 can we just show up at 3 if we don't care where our seats are? We will be guaranteed entrance if we get in line before the window closes, right?


Yes as long as you are there before the window closes


----------



## wdhinn89

I have SotS booked on May 16th as well as ST and ToT and when I try to switch any of them, no other SW shows come up at all.  I am afraid that if I cancel everything I may lose my SotS or if I ever am able to book another T1 show that if it is a glitch my SotS may be cancelled vs TSM.  I am afraid to take a chance even if I was able to.


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> I have SotS booked on May 16th as well as ST and ToT and when I try to switch any of them, no other SW shows come up at all.  I am afraid that if I cancel everything I may lose my SotS or if I ever am able to book another T1 show that if it is a glitch my SotS may be cancelled vs TSM.  I am afraid to take a chance even if I was able to.


I wouldn't mess with weekend I fp right now. A lot of people are reporting not seeing anything available


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> 8:30pm


Thanks. So here is my choice now. My wife is taking the kids for the afternoon so I can go to the talks. I'll be by myself. Anyone there feel free to talk to the guy sitting alone with the big ol camera. Lol

Do I go to the obi wan talk at 7 or meet up with my wife and kids and eat at the hanger if it pans out like we think?  Can't really do both. 

Opinions?  Ideas?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I think you need to wait and see whether or not there will actually be reservations for the hangar. If not it could take a while to get inside. And you probably wont need FP for Obi Wan anyway. I do highly recommend the show, the guy is amazing.


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> Thanks. So here is my choice now. My wife is taking the kids for the afternoon so I can go to the talks. I'll be by myself. Anyone there feel free to talk to the guy sitting alone with the big ol camera. Lol
> 
> Do I go to the obi wan talk at 7 or meet up with my wife and kids and eat at the hanger if it pans out like we think?  Can't really do both.
> 
> Opinions?  Ideas?


If you're there Saturday or Sunday I'll talk to you  Obi Wan is a very good choice, it's the one that has the least SW in it but James Arnold Taylor is super talented and the show is very well written and executed


----------



## coluk003

So I've read all the posts and just want to be sure I didn't miss something. We have the 99 ftf package so I had fp for tsmm and little mermaid and star tours.  All these people changing their fast passes are the ones that didn't purchase a package right


----------



## MakiraMarlena

If you have the deluxe premium package, you do not need FPs for any of the shows in theater of the stars on that day.


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> If you're there Saturday or Sunday I'll talk to you  Obi Wan is a very good choice, it's the one that has the least SW in it but James Arnold Taylor is super talented and the show is very well written and executed


Lol. That's cool. Ya I'm on my own all afternoon for the talks since I got the deluxe package. I'm doing them Saturday. Sunday is our overflow day for Star Wars weekend and dinner that night. So the hanger is out for that night. 


I do want to do his talk. I guess I will have to wait and and see how they handle the hanger. If it's walk up here is no way we will get in there around 6 or so for before the dessert party.


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> Lol. That's cool. Ya I'm on my own all afternoon for the talks since I got the deluxe package. I'm doing them Saturday. Sunday is our overflow day for Star Wars weekend and dinner that night. So the hanger is out for that night.
> 
> 
> I do want to do his talk. I guess I will have to wait and and see how they handle the hanger. If it's walk up here is no way we will get in there around 6 or so for before the dessert party.


I have the DPP that Saturday as well


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> I have the DPP that Saturday as well


Very cool. Maybe we will see you there. You have been very very helpful these past few weeks with planning! Thanks so much. My family will be be the one trying to keep a 2 year old boy in check and not running in to the parade route. Lol


----------



## lovethattink

jtowntoflorida said:


> I had two attractions (the Frozen singlong one day and Star Tours the other) at times that overlapped with SotS, and was able to change both of them directly to SotS without having to move anything else around.  Of course, I had to then change my third FP+ on that one day to Star Tours, which is fine.
> 
> MDE is so weird.



I had that happen with a few fp, but one wouldn't pick up visit to the maul until I moved times around.  Who knows?


----------



## Teamanderson

Skywise said:


> Keep searching for 1 at the same time then, when you have it, drop the 3 and 1 at the same time from one PC and pick up 4 on another.


That's a very good idea! I'm going to keep the 3 in case I can't find any openings and hopefully when we get there they will be nice and let my 2 year old in. If I see a 1 become available for the same time I'll definetly grab! I'm sure it's going to be a lot easier to find 1 vs 4. Glad you mentioned it!


----------



## momofallsons

tinkerpea said:


> I just let them know that due to circumstances we now have an extra person, they was all perfectly fine,
> One of them we thought we had actually booked for the correct no, we said we was really sorry that we had made a mistake when we got their, as we said reservation for 6 and they it's actually for 5 but we can sort that for you.



I actually lucked out and managed to snag a reservation to cover all of us.  Thanks for the info though!  Good to know!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

OZMom said:


> So I'm a few pages behind because I've been helping set up the PTO tag sale all day. Totally worth it though because DS4 scored this sweet helmet for helping out today View attachment 90588



That is a sweet helmet!



jimim said:


> Thanks. So here is my choice now. My wife is taking the kids for the afternoon so I can go to the talks. I'll be by myself. Anyone there feel free to talk to the guy sitting alone with the big ol camera. Lol
> 
> Do I go to the obi wan talk at 7 or meet up with my wife and kids and eat at the hanger if it pans out like we think?  Can't really do both.
> 
> Opinions?  Ideas?



What weekend will you be there?  I was unsure about the Obi Wan show last year, we did it on a whim and I came out of there in love with JAT.  He and the show is amazing.


----------



## luvallprincesses

MakiraMarlena said:


> I think you need to wait and see whether or not there will actually be reservations for the hangar. If not it could take a while to get inside. And you probably wont need FP for Obi Wan anyway. I do highly recommend the show, the guy is amazing.



Really?  No need for a FP for Obi Wan?  That's the only show I didn't book a FP for so that's nice to hear.


----------



## Dugette

What is the seating for the shows? Is it on benches? Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

Dugette said:


> What is the seating for the shows? Is it on benches? Thanks!



Benches and way back are bleachers.


----------



## Dugette

lovethattink said:


> Benches and way back are bleachers.


Thanks, I thought I remembered sitting on bleachers years ago there! FP+ and FtF are on benches with backs, then? Making sure DH will be reasonably comfy with 4 shows in one day!


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> That's why I took screenshots of each day



The constraints in place to keep you from booking too many FPs in a tier are there when you select them and possibly when you submit. But once they're in the system, no one is checking the data to see if it's still valid. That's why people have been able to keep glitches like this in the past. So I wouldn't worry about losing them. Of course, if it is a glitch and they fix it you can't cancel and rebook.

But I'm not convinced it's a glitch. Namely because Rebels is still Tier 1 for the first two days. That suggests to me that each Show for each weekend had be set individually to change the Tier (i.e., there wasn't one setting for all SWW shows). And that wouldn't be something you could do accidentally while you were adding in the Week 5 shows. I have no idea why they would drop them to Tier 2 but it certainly seems intentional to me. In other words, I don't think it's a software glitch but a data change. Now, it's not impossible that the data change was incorrect. But that would require a much bigger screw up. So I think Rebels is the glitch and we'll see those two days get corrected, maybe tomorrow.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mmafan

MakiraMarlena said:


> If you have the deluxe premium package, you do not need FPs for any of the shows in theater of the stars on that day.


that's why I got it.........


----------



## Tltorrez

CJK said:


> This is strange.  I have SOTS, Obi-Wan and Beyond and Rockin' Roller Coaster all booked on Sunday, May 17th.  I wonder what the issue is?  It does make me think this could all be a glitch....



It's not the whole weekend that's messed up. Just Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Tltorrez

Artax said:


> Dang I havent been on all day today and now I hear about a glitch. Jumped on to check..for the 15th I am seeing all shows as tier 2 except for rebels. rebels is showing as tier 1. But the tier 2 shows are saying distribution has ended. Feel like a missed out here.



Obi Wan has been saying that the whole time which seems really odd to me. SotS was available earlier today so it may be legitimately full.

I would keep an eye on it to see if Rebels drops down to Tier 2 at some point. I'm assuming that it will. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

KAT4DISNEY said:


> My too.  I had to choose new FP's though to make it work on the 17th.  I already had SOTS selected and since it was moved to Tier 2 I then had no access to Tier 1's!  But May 15th and 16th still have SW shows in Tier 1 or won't allow the change and show they are finished distributing.


Yes, that is what happened to me as well and gosh darn it if I didn't keep trying with no luck. Oh well, at least it worked for the 17th. We got a little bit of pixie dust!


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> ahem...how?? That's awesome!!



Sorry, just got back - Age Of Ultron was amazing! It's been released in several places internationally over the last few days. For whatever reason, here in the UK we get most of the big blockbusters after the US, but we often get Marvel films a week or two early. Guess it makes up for how loooong we have to wait for Disney releases!

The only downside was they didn't play the Star Wars trailer before the film. They did, however, play the trailer for Jurassic World _twice_. Like, yeah, I'm all here for dinosaurs, but once was fine, give me Force Awakens!


----------



## yulilin3

SalmonPink said:


> Sorry, just got back - Age Of Ultron was amazing! It's been released in several places internationally over the last few days. For whatever reason, here in the UK we get most of the big blockbusters after the US, but we often get Marvel films a week or two early. Guess it makes up for how loooong we have to wait for Disney releases!
> 
> The only downside was they didn't play the Star Wars trailer before the film. They did, however, play the trailer for Jurassic World _twice_. Like, yeah, I'm all here for dinosaurs, but once was fine, give me Force Awakens!


Not sure if you figured out that the Frank oz fp opened up


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if you figured out that the Frank oz fp opened up



Mmm, I thought I saw one or two mentions of it


----------



## yulilin3

We're watching avengers Thursday night. Can't wait. I'm glad you liked it


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> We're watching avengers Thursday night. Can't wait. I'm glad you liked it



It's so much fun, lots of laughter in our screening. Fingers crossed they'll show the SW trailer for your showing, so you can see it on the big screen.


----------



## mexxican

I go to a lot of advance movie screenings. On Monday they showed the Batman v Superman trailer in IMAX and they gave out posters told us we would also get invited to see the complete movie next year. I hope to see the Avengers screening next week, but it's looking slim, and they normally don't show trailers at screenings. Speaking of Star Wars trailers, when I was in college I ran across town to buy a ticket for a matinee of Meet Joe Black just to see the premiere of the first Phantom Menace trailer. The Internet was useful for movie news back then but not for videos and buying movie tix.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm sure it'll be shown at the premiere Thursday though, right?
Anyways...I was just thinking, we never got an answer as to why beauty and the beast is dark weekend V


----------



## MouseTale

Hi, I just wanted to say a *BIG thank you* to everyone for your help!  We're going back for Star Wars weekends for the first time since 2009.  Very excited, but a little overwhelmed.  I've been reading these forums and appreciate all of the tips.


----------



## jimim

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That is a sweet helmet!
> 
> 
> 
> What weekend will you be there?  I was unsure about the Obi Wan show last year, we did it on a whim and I came out of there in love with JAT.  He and the show is amazing.



Last weekend on the sat forcthe shows.


----------



## yulilin3

MouseTale said:


> Hi, I just wanted to say a *BIG thank you* to everyone for your help!  We're going back for Star Wars weekends for the first time since 2009.  Very excited, but a little overwhelmed.  I've been reading these forums and appreciate all of the tips.


----------



## Artax

Just checked again for the first friday. Every show is now showing completely out. No FP+ available for any of the star wars shows


----------



## jennab113

Cool! I was offline most of the day (working and then theorizing TFA with a coworker all afternoon), so I just saw the FP stuff. I was able to get extra shows weekend II and III but not I. Yay! It's probably good that it didn't work the first Sunday for me because I have to drive home (6-7 hours) and need to leave at a decent time instead of staying for shows. 

I can't wait for Ultron! I'm seeing it Thursday night in a mini marathon with Avenger 1. I wanted to do the full Marvel Universe marathon but I don't want to take a day off of work for it.


----------



## pookadoo77

RookieLady said:


> I GOT THIS!!!!!!!!!   Thanks so much.



glad you got it 



yulilin3 said:


> I'm taking screenshots of all the fp on MDE...just in case



did you just screenshoot the itinerary page? I screen shot that page then clicked details for each and screen shot them, lol... SO paranoid with MDE, it dropped my whole ressie shortly after I booked it so I DO NOT trust it. Will these screenshots be enough to call MDE internet help and they can add them on again for you? THANKS!!!


----------



## coluk003

mmafan said:


> that's why I got it.........


Me too, everyone was getting excited and i felt left out lol.


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> glad you got it
> 
> 
> 
> did you just screenshoot the itinerary page? I screen shot that page then clicked details for each and screen shot them, lol... SO paranoid with MDE, it dropped my whole ressie shortly after I booked it so I DO NOT trust it. Will these screenshots be enough to call MDE internet help and they can add them on again for you? THANKS!!!


I did each day of fp


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sure it'll be shown at the premiere Thursday though, right?
> Anyways...I was just thinking, we never got an answer as to why beauty and the beast is dark weekend V


True...it's another remaining mystery.  And it was still unavailable when changing around FP's today because I specifically checked.  We just saw the national tour of Beauty and the Beast this week and it reminded me that we wouldn't be able to see the show the weekend we are there.


----------



## cvjpirate

coluk003 said:


> Me too, everyone was getting excited and i felt left out lol.



me 2


----------



## keishashadow

Do or do not...there is no try!congrats, lots of you did some major FP hoop jumping today


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

I kept getting errors all afternoon when trying to book fp for weekend V shows. I just tried again and got 6 passes for a conversation with Frank Oz for June 12. So excited.


----------



## Koh1977

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> One of each, please!!



only one of each?


----------



## Candleshoe

Now that we know who all is going to be there each weekend, how do I know which of the people is going to be on the Stars of the Saga?

For instance    on Weekend 4 should I expect it to be Jeremy Bullach, and Weekend V Peter Mayhew?


----------



## mesaboy2

Guess I missed FP Christmas.  Didn't matter in my case, I can't book until 30 days (Weekend III) and don't have tickets linked yet anyway even if I had 60.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Koh1977 said:


> only one of each?


Depends on the kids' behavior... ... :-D


----------



## soniam

I am going to ask a stupid question. When people are posting the @ and a user name in a thread response, what exactly does that do? Does it alert them like a reply or quote, or is it a PM? That's been driving me nuts lately, not knowing. This is one of the first threads where I have seen it used frequently. Thanks


----------



## Itinkso

soniam said:


> I am going to ask a stupid question. When people are posting the @ and a user name in a thread response, what exactly does that do? Does it alert them like a reply or quote, or is it a PM? That's been driving me nuts lately, not knowing. This is one of the first threads where I have seen it used frequently. Thanks


@soniam it "tags" them to alert them to a post in a Thread. I've added tags to the Weekend I Garrison Guinea Pigs and when I post it prior to SWW I, everyone will be alerted to my post. Not that I'm counting, but I added 72 tags /@/.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I think I looked through all the merchandise for SWW and I don't remember seeing anything Chopper.  I'm pretty obsessed with him, did anyone see merchandise that I missed?


----------



## pookadoo77

anyone know anything about the Rebels show during SWW?! Cant find any youtube videos on it, wanna see if my kiddos may be interested, TY!


----------



## Cynister

Hoping some of the veterans can help. I'm doing the SW VIP on Sunday. Do you know exactly what shows will be included? I'm sorry if this was mentioned before but I don't see the info on page 1 or Disney's site. I have the opportunity to swap my FP on Saturday for the An Ewok's Tale or SW:Rebels shows, but not sure if those would already be part of what we are doing on Sunday.


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Now that we know who all is going to be there each weekend, how do I know which of the people is going to be on the Stars of the Saga?
> 
> For instance    on Weekend 4 should I expect it to be Jeremy Bullach, and Weekend V Peter Mayhew?


The two star wars movie guest are the guests for SotS and the one voice actor is the guest for Rebels


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> anyone know anything about the Rebels show during SWW?! Cant find any youtube videos on it, wanna see if my kiddos may be interested, TY!


Look for Behind the Force from 2014. It should be similar to that one


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think I looked through all the merchandise for SWW and I don't remember seeing anything Chopper.  I'm pretty obsessed with him, did anyone see merchandise that I missed?


The only thing with Chopper that I've seen is a mini plush type thing and him in the playset with all the other Rebel characters


----------



## DisneyLove2015

The glitch is still alive and well for weekend II.  I was able to switch my throw away picks to the shows and then add in TSMM.  

i booked BtF for two days... Does the show change or will it be the exact same?  Already have SotS one day and will use our FP from Premium FtF for Obi Wan.  My DS is obsessed with all things REBELS so I didn't know if it was worth seeing twice!  Thanks!


----------



## coluk003

Hope this is ok, maybe @yulilin3 can put it In the first post. Here's an uber code for a free ride up to 20 dollars. 9zpvdue.   This will also give me a 20 dollar credit also, don't want anyone thinking I'm being shady. Without a car here In California this would certainly help with going grocery shopping and help with being out of work for interviews.   

This can certainly help the people wanting to get from the hotel to dhs early as well as I'm sure the lines for the buses are INSANE


----------



## Koh1977

coluk003 said:


> Hope this is ok, maybe @yulilin3 can put it In the first post. Here's an uber code for a free ride up to 20 dollars. 9zpvdue.   This will also give me a 20 dollar credit also, don't want anyone thinking I'm being shady. Without a car here In California this would certainly help with going grocery shopping and help with being out of work for interviews.
> 
> This can certainly help the people wanting to get from the hotel to dhs early as well as I'm sure the lines for the buses are INSANE



I was just thinking DS and I will probably use Uber if he wants an autograph.  DH and DD can join us at 7:30am instead.  

*** Just saw an 8:50pm H&V for 4 ppl on 6/3 - FYI


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> The glitch is still alive and well for weekend II.  I was able to switch my throw away picks to the shows and then add in TSMM.
> 
> i booked BtF for two days... Does the show change or will it be the exact same?  Already have SotS one day and will use our FP from Premium FtF for Obi Wan.  My DS is obsessed with all things REBELS so I didn't know if it was worth seeing twice!  Thanks!


It's pretty much the same all three days, there will bee some change in the questions asked. But if he loves it it's worth watching twice


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Hoping some of the veterans can help. I'm doing the SW VIP on Sunday. Do you know exactly what shows will be included? I'm sorry if this was mentioned before but I don't see the info on page 1 or Disney's site. I have the opportunity to swap my FP on Saturday for the An Ewok's Tale or SW:Rebels shows, but not sure if those would already be part of what we are doing on Sunday.


The VIP is supposed to give you guaranteed seats to all the shows that day. I would call the VIP services just be sure but they said they would escort you to reserved seating for the first 2 shows and give you fps for the rest


----------



## soniam

If anyone is into Legos, they are doing a special thing for May the Fourth Be with You May 2-4. It's at the stores and online.


----------



## Laura C

yulilin3 said:


> The VIP is supposed to give you guaranteed seats to all the shows that day. I would call the VIP services just be sure but they said they would escort you to reserved seating for the first 2 shows and give you fps for the rest


Have they changed then because I think it was originally escorted in for first 2 shows then given a fp for 3rd but you had to use your own fp for shows 4 and 5 (if applicable), I'm still hoping for a private viewing of  SW VII to make up for the price!


----------



## ArielRae

Itinkso said:


> @soniam it "tags" them to alert them to a post in a Thread. I've added tags to the Weekend I Garrison Guinea Pigs and when I post it prior to SWW I, everyone will be alerted to my post. Not that I'm counting, but I added 72 tags /@/.



How does it look on your screen when you have been tagged by someone? Does it show up in your alerts? Where do you see that you have a message you have been tagged in and need to take a look at?


----------



## jennab113

@ArielRae it should show in your alerts as "so and So tagged you in a post."


----------



## pookadoo77

@ArielRae I dont know either but maybe tagging you will let you see


----------



## ConnieB

pookadoo77 said:


> glad you got it
> 
> 
> 
> did you just screenshoot the itinerary page? I screen shot that page then clicked details for each and screen shot them, lol... SO paranoid with MDE, it dropped my whole ressie shortly after I booked it so I DO NOT trust it. Will these screenshots be enough to call MDE internet help and they can add them on again for you? THANKS!!!




Just an FYI on screenshots/printouts, etc.   While it sounds logical that if you can show proof that you had a certain FP and it just poof disappears......it hasn't worked for people in the past.   Back when the system had more glitch than working days, people would have their Anna & Elsa and Mine Train (among others) disappear....they'd call to get it fixed and offer to send the proof, but I never once heard of anyone getting it fixed if there was not current availability.  So...you stalk the website at 1 minute before your 60 days starts losing sleep and you get that coveted A&E and 7DMT FP.....it disappears weeks later and there is no availability and you find that "sorry" is the best you get.  Most people were able to get other non-popular things back, but not the popular ones.....including parades, fireworks, etc. 

Here's hoping that this was not a glitch, or if it was they are kind enough to leave them alone.....while it may not fix it, I'll definitely be tying up their phone lines and CMs complaining, lol.   Perhaps just the fear of these Sith loving complainers will make them think twice about taking away our FP.


----------



## delmar411

So happy to have all 5 weekends of FP setup! Whew! I did have to go in amd completely redo a couple days with them moving all the shows to tier 2 since it wouldnt give me any tier 1 options to switch to. But it is all setup much better now.


----------



## yulilin3

@Candleshoe 
Here's the list of shows and the people that will be in them by weekend. I was typing from my phone last night and couldn't pull up the guest list until now:
I
Rebels: James A Taylor and Tiya Sircar
SotS: James A Taylor Ian McDiarmid and Amy Allen

II
Rebels James A Taylor and Vanessa Marshall
SotS: James A Taylor, Wariwick Davis and Silas Carson

III
Rebels James A Taylor and Steve Blum
SotS: James A Taylor, Warwick Davis and Daniel Logan

IV
Rebels: James A Taylor and Ashley Eckstein
SotS: James A Taylor, Ray Park and Jeremy Bulloch

V
Rebels: James A Taylor and Taylor Gray
SotS: James A Taylor, Ray Park and Peter Mayhew

Obviously Obi Wan and Beyond is only JAT, Visit to the Maul: Ray Park and Ewok's Tale: Warwick Davis
Hope this helps


----------



## yulilin3

Update on the Her Universe lightsaber skirt. Someone asked on her fb page if she would have them at SWW and she said yes


----------



## frisbeego

I had a long day at a conference yesterday, so I couldn't keep up here.  I finally log on in the middle of the night.  I had to open all of the new pages simultaneously so I could read them during the DIS's nightly planned maintenance.   Thanks everyone for all the info.

I snagged the Frank Oz FP+ for Weekend V because that seems to be the one most likely to be unavailable first.  What's your opinion on whether a SW-enthusiastic 6 year old boy would enjoy this show?  I'm already planning Behind the Force and Visit to the Maul for the same day.  I think 3 shows in one hot day might be expecting a lot out of an active 6 yo.  But, if this is a rare, golden opportunity, I'd hate for him to miss it.  (He insists on visiting the other parks, so at this time, going to SWW on more than one day isn't an option.)


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> I had a long day at a conference yesterday, so I couldn't keep up here.  I finally log on in the middle of the night.  I had to open all of the new pages simultaneously so I could read them during the DIS's nightly planned maintenance.   Thanks everyone for all the info.
> 
> I snagged the Frank Oz FP+ for Weekend V because that seems to be the one most likely to be unavailable first.  What's your opinion on whether a SW-enthusiastic 6 year old boy would enjoy this show?  I'm already planning Behind the Force and Visit to the Maul for the same day.  I think 3 shows in one hot day might be expecting a lot out of an active 6 yo.  But, if *this is a rare, golden opportunity,* I'd hate for him to miss it.  (He insists on visiting the other parks, so at this time, going to SWW on more than one day isn't an option.)


the bolded says it all.
It might get a bit boring for a 6 year old at times but he is bound to talk about his other work other than Yoda. So there will be a lot of interesting conversations about Muppets and Sesame Street. You cannot pass up an opportunity to see and hear the guy that voiced Yoda, Grover, Cookie Monster, Miss Piggy, Fozzie Bear, Bert, Sam Eagle, and I could go on and on...JAT does a wonderful job at keeping all the shows entertaining and fresh.
To me Frank Oz is a living legend


----------



## ArielRae

pookadoo77 said:


> @ArielRae I dont know either but maybe tagging you will let you see



 I see now it says under the alerts you are tagged in a post while the other alerts say "so in so" has replied to this thread.


----------



## yulilin3

Just a thought and a tip. Since the SW shows are going to be at Theater of the Stars, for all of you that are doing multiple shows and might want to cool down in between them you can go inside the ToT gift shop, and head toward the back where the ride people come out of. There are cement alcoves where you can sit and enjoy the A/C, I like it cause it's dark and cold. It's not quite though everyone coming off of ToT are screaming and yelling, adrenaline pumping from it but it's a great place to cool down. If buy food/drinks/snacks you can take it in there as well.


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> Just a thought and a tip. Since the SW shows are going to be at Theater of the Stars, for all of you that are doing multiple shows and might want to cool down in between them you can go inside the ToT gift shop, and head toward the back where the ride people come out of. There are cement alcoves where you can sit and enjoy the A/C, I like it cause it's dark and cold. It's not quite though everyone coming off of ToT are screaming and yelling, adrenaline pumping from it but it's a great place to cool down. If buy food/drinks/snacks you can take it in there as well.


Curses my secret spot is revealed.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> Curses my secret spot is revealed.


sorry  It's a great spot isn't it.


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> sorry  It's a great spot isn't it.


It really is.


----------



## wdwalice

Hi! Perhaps it's all the SW talk & planning or the fact that I watched Empire last night but I'm thinking of getting the American Tourister R2D2 luggage. Does anyone here own it to give an honest review? Thanks!


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Does anyone know why the storm trooper tank that was posted on Her Universe's Instagram about a month or two ago isn't available on the website? I was definitely going to buy it but now I guess I'll get a different one


----------



## yulilin3

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Does anyone know why the storm trooper tank that was posted on Her Universe's Instagram about a month or two ago isn't available on the website? I was definitely going to buy it but now I guess I'll get a different one View attachment 90658


You can post this same picture and ask on HU fb page. Maybe you'll get an answer there


----------



## Tltorrez

I see that all the shows on Days 1 and 2 are sold out. But Rebels is still listed as Tier 1. Apparently Obi Wan is Tier one in week 3. 

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/...shows-including-a-conversation-with-frank-oz/

I still think these are the mistakes and everything else is as they want it to be. Not sure why but I'm assuming it has to do with more general crowd distribution. 

Also, before the change, I had FPs that I never actually planned to use. I assume I'm not the only one. Now, I suspect the selections better represent what we actually plan to attend. Just a thought.


----------



## theheartonfire03

Anyone here have any idea if DHS is doing anything for May 4th? Their hours are open til 10, with extra evening hours til 12am.


----------



## aggiejnny

wdwalice said:


> Hi! Perhaps it's all the SW talk & planning or the fact that I watched Empire last night but I'm thinking of getting the American Tourister R2D2 luggage. Does anyone here own it to give an honest review? Thanks!



I haven't seen that one, but I bought this before Christmas on sale and love it. 

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1e45/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

aggiejnny said:


> I haven't seen that one, but I bought this before Christmas on sale and love it.
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1e45/


This IS the carry on you're looking for...

Love it


----------



## aggiejnny

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Does anyone know why the storm trooper tank that was posted on Her Universe's Instagram about a month or two ago isn't available on the website? I was definitely going to buy it but now I guess I'll get a different one View attachment 90658




Maybe because it is a think geek exclusive?

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/htun/?srp=11


----------



## yulilin3

theheartonfire03 said:


> Anyone here have any idea if DHS is doing anything for May 4th? Their hours are open til 10, with extra evening hours til 12am.


They will sell a special shirt and pins for May the Fourth Be With you and Revenge of the Fifth other than that nothing has been announced. The could very well have the characters come out to "train" with guests that day


----------



## yulilin3

I might've just bought 2 boxes of Honey Nut Cheerios (which we don't eat) for the Star Wars posters inside. Got Return of the Jedi and Revenge of the Sith  (as long as it wasn't Attack of the Clones I would've been happy)


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> I might've just bought 2 boxes of Honey Nut Cheerios (which we don't eat) for the Star Wars posters inside. Got Return of the Jedi and Revenge of the Sith  (as long as it wasn't Attack of the Clones I would've been happy)


Say whaaaaa? I'll have to look for this. Good thing I need to run to the store today since I forgot toilet paper when I went earlier this week. And here I was feeling annoyed at the trip...


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Say whaaaaa? I'll have to look for this. Good thing I need to run to the store today since I forgot toilet paper when I went earlier this week. And here I was feeling annoyed at the trip...


A whole bunch of General Mills have them. I just tried to choose the less sugary one so I don't feel completely crappy when I'm eating it. Publix had a sale of 2 for $5


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> They will sell a special shirt and pins for May the Fourth Be With you and Revenge of the Fifth other than that nothing has been announced. The could very well have the characters come out to "train" with guests that day



I really liked the design of the pins and shirts they had last year. I really wish I could go this year just for the shirts and pins, but I've been told getting fired for skipping work is not worth it. I am not sure I agree.


----------



## Arich01

yulilin3 said:


> A whole bunch of General Mills have them. I just tried to choose the less sugary one so I don't feel completely crappy when I'm eating it. Publix had a sale of 2 for $5



I saw an add for these the other day   It reminds me of the days when you actually got a toy in the cereal box! My son is gonna love this


----------



## slaveone

Buying Cheerios seems reasonable when the rerelease happened we ate over 50 boxes of fruit loops To get Han in storm trooper  gear.


----------



## wdhinn89

Has anyone had success with booking multiple SWW shows on May 16th?


----------



## wdwalice

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This IS the carry on you're looking for...
> 
> Love it



That was the one I had wanted but since it's sold out, thinking about these

https://www.travel-goods.org/press-releases/member_american-toruister-StarWars.pdf


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> I might've just bought 2 boxes of Honey Nut Cheerios (which we don't eat) for the Star Wars posters inside. Got Return of the Jedi and Revenge of the Sith  (as long as it wasn't Attack of the Clones I would've been happy)



I've bought two boxes as well.  At least I'm a cereal eater, but my kids aren't huge cereal eaters unless I buy sugary cereal.  We got Phantom Menace (ugh) and Return of the Jedi.  I'll probably end up trying a couple more boxes.  At least the baby can eat Honey Nut Cheerios, which is the only cereal I've seen them in, for a snack.  But my middle really wants Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## HCinKC

wdwalice said:


> That was the one I had wanted but since it's sold out, thinking about these
> 
> https://www.travel-goods.org/press-releases/member_american-toruister-StarWars.pdf


I have seen an R2 one in store at Target. I can't recall if it is the AT one linked above. If it is, you could see it in person.


----------



## williamscm3

Pottery Barn Kids Star Wars luggage is on sale at the moment 

http://www.potterybarnkids.com/m/pr...uggage|10|best|0|1|15||1&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH


----------



## HCinKC

lovingeire said:


> I've bought two boxes as well.  At least I'm a cereal eater, but my kids aren't huge cereal eaters unless I buy sugary cereal.  We got Phantom Menace (ugh) and Return of the Jedi.  I'll probably end up trying a couple more boxes.  *At least the baby can eat Honey Nut Cheerios*, which is the only cereal I've seen them in, for a snack.  But my middle really wants Empire Strikes Back.


Haha, this is why I may as well stock up. Sometimes I feel like 50% of his daily intake is Cheerios (or Joe's Os, or some other kind of O).


----------



## wdwalice

HCinKC said:


> I have seen an R2 one in store at Target. I can't recall if it is the AT one linked above. If it is, you could see it in person.


Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## lovingeire

wdwalice said:


> That was the one I had wanted but since it's sold out, thinking about these
> 
> https://www.travel-goods.org/press-releases/member_american-toruister-StarWars.pdf





HCinKC said:


> I have seen an R2 one in store at Target. I can't recall if it is the AT one linked above. If it is, you could see it in person.



The R2-D2 suitcase at Target is super cute!  My middle told me he wants it, but I purchased the Darth Vader one from the Disney Store on sale for him as a surprise a while back.


----------



## Arich01

slaveone said:


> Buying Cheerios seems reasonable when the rerelease happened we ate over 50 boxes of fruit loops To get Han in storm trooper  gear.



And now we see a run on Cheerios! LOl!   I do remember eating Kellogs (Frosted Flakes I believe) and sending away for the Obi Wan hologram figure when Episode 1 came out  Wish I still had that figure!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I'm heading to Target today and will totally look to see if they have any of those R2D2 carryons.  Those are awesome.

Since we're talking merchandise...does anyone have any experience with the Vader and/or Boba Fett tunic tanks?
http://smile.amazon.com/Star-Wars-D...9973488&sr=8-1&keywords=darth+vader+tunic+top

http://smile.amazon.com/Womens-Star...429973591&sr=8-3&keywords=boba+fett+tunic+top

I think it would be fun to get Boba Fett for my daughter and Vader for me for our galactic breakfast day, but I'm not sure of the tunic style for me--I'm short with a short torso and it seems like it would be mini-dress length on me, and while my daughter is very tall for her age (she's 8 and 55 inches tall **sob**), she's skinny so I'm not sure she'd be able to fill out one of these, even in X-small.  The Amazon reviews indicate they run small, but just wanted to see if anyone had any actual experience.


----------



## yulilin3

oh, and by the way, no point opening the bottom of the box to peek inside, you can only see the back of the posters so no way of knowing, not that anyone should ever do that


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> I'm heading to Target today and will totally look to see if they have any of those R2D2 carryons.  Those are awesome.
> 
> Since we're talking merchandise...does anyone have any experience with the Vader and/or Boba Fett tunic tanks?
> http://smile.amazon.com/Star-Wars-D...9973488&sr=8-1&keywords=darth+vader+tunic+top
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/Womens-Star...429973591&sr=8-3&keywords=boba+fett+tunic+top
> 
> I think it would be fun to get Boba Fett for my daughter and Vader for me for our galactic breakfast day, but I'm not sure of the tunic style for me--I'm short with a short torso and it seems like it would be mini-dress length on me, and while my daughter is very tall for her age (she's 8 and 55 inches tall **sob**), she's skinny so I'm not sure she'd be able to fill out one of these, even in X-small.  The Amazon reviews indicate they run small, but just wanted to see if anyone had any actual experience.


I believe @The Sunrise Student owns the R2D2 one


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> I might've just bought 2 boxes of Honey Nut Cheerios (which we don't eat) for the Star Wars posters inside. Got Return of the Jedi and Revenge of the Sith  (as long as it wasn't Attack of the Clones I would've been happy)


just called DH (who conveniently  works at Wal-Mart) and told him to look at the cereal aisle.  Have a feeling we're going to be getting some boxes. 

We should arrange a swap at SWW for folks who want to swap posters!


----------



## Arich01

jtowntoflorida said:


> I'm heading to Target today and will totally look to see if they have any of those R2D2 carryons.  Those are awesome.
> 
> Since we're talking merchandise...does anyone have any experience with the Vader and/or Boba Fett tunic tanks?
> http://smile.amazon.com/Star-Wars-D...9973488&sr=8-1&keywords=darth+vader+tunic+top
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/Womens-Star...429973591&sr=8-3&keywords=boba+fett+tunic+top
> 
> I think it would be fun to get Boba Fett for my daughter and Vader for me for our galactic breakfast day, but I'm not sure of the tunic style for me--I'm short with a short torso and it seems like it would be mini-dress length on me, and while my daughter is very tall for her age (she's 8 and 55 inches tall **sob**), she's skinny so I'm not sure she'd be able to fill out one of these, even in X-small.  The Amazon reviews indicate they run small, but just wanted to see if anyone had any actual experience.



Those are really cute! I think it would look cute with leggings  I'm really tall, so this would probably be a normal tank for me- wish I could pull off leggings with tanks like this!


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

Does this sound like a good schedule?

We will be at WDW June 7-14 for our honeymoon.  We're going to HS for Star Wars Weekends on Friday, June 13.  We bought the Feel the Force Premium Package, and will probably try to use our 1 VIP viewing for Stars of the Saga(if we can). We tried to get the deluxe package but they were all sold out! Here's what the day looks like so far:

6:00 Arrive early to get meet n' greet with Taylor Gray(We both love Star Wars Rebels!)
8:20 - Fast Passes for Toy Story Mania
9:00 - Line up for our premium package
10:00 -11:00 - Get autographs and pictures with different characters
11:00 - Motorcade
11:45 - Lunch
12:15 - Fast Passes for Indiana Jones
1:45 - Behind the Force Rebels
3:15 - Storm Trooper Pre Show
3:30 - Stars of the Saga
5:15 - A conversation with Frank Oz
6:20 - Dinner Res. at 50's Prime Time
8:00 - Fast Passes for Star Tours
8:30 - Grab our space for the Dessert Party/Fireworks

Also, somewhere in the day I'd like to visit Darth's Mall and Check out the Rebel Hangar.  I guess my biggest question is: does this all sound doable?


----------



## mexxican

We got our son the R2-D2 luggage from the Disney store for Xmas, and my DD1 loves pressing the button to make it speak droid. http://m.disneystore.com/luggage-accessories-r2-d2-rolling-luggage-star-wars/mp/1362608/1000366/


----------



## BobaFettFan

Ms. Boba fett fan is totally going to rock that tunic and leggings.   I'm thinking about having her add a red sash but it is not in style for spring says the woman in the mall >_>


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> @Candleshoe
> Here's the list of shows and the people that will be in them by weekend. I was typing from my phone last night and couldn't pull up the guest list until now:
> I
> Rebels: James A Taylor and Tiya Sircar
> SotS: James A Taylor Ian McDiarmid and Amy Allen
> 
> II
> Rebels James A Taylor and Vanessa Marshall
> SotS: James A Taylor, Wariwick Davis and Silas Carson
> 
> III
> Rebels James A Taylor and Steve Blum
> SotS: James A Taylor, Warwick Davis and Daniel Logan
> 
> IV
> Rebels: James A Taylor and Ashley Eckstein
> SotS: James A Taylor, Ray Park and Jeremy Bulloch
> 
> V
> Rebels: James A Taylor and Taylor Gray
> SotS: James A Taylor, Ray Park and Peter Mayhew
> 
> Obviously Obi Wan and Beyond is only JAT, Visit to the Maul: Ray Park and Ewok's Tale: Warwick Davis
> Hope this helps



THANK YOU!!  That's awesome!


slaveone said:


> Curses my secret spot is revealed.


That's where we'd park DD (from the chicken exit) when we want to ride and she doesn't. 




frisbeego said:


> I had a long day at a conference yesterday, so I couldn't keep up here.  I finally log on in the middle of the night.  I had to open all of the new pages simultaneously so I could read them during the DIS's nightly planned maintenance.   Thanks everyone for all the info.
> 
> I snagged the Frank Oz FP+ for Weekend V because that seems to be the one most likely to be unavailable first.  What's your opinion on whether a SW-enthusiastic 6 year old boy would enjoy this show?  I'm already planning Behind the Force and Visit to the Maul for the same day.  I think 3 shows in one hot day might be expecting a lot out of an active 6 yo.  But, if this is a rare, golden opportunity, I'd hate for him to miss it.  (He insists on visiting the other parks, so at this time, going to SWW on more than one day isn't an option.)



So if it were me, and my six year old* I would set up expectations. (You know your child best.  All 6yo behaviors that I'm working with here were from MY child! LOL)  I would show the schedule and say 'This day is for rides', and 'this day is for cool shows' even if you plan on doing rides on the show day I wouldn't say so. I'd spring it as a surprise.  like 'Hey guess what, we're going to TSMM now!'  Otherwise all I'd hear is "I don't want to sit any more I want to go ride."  I might make a coloring booklet with the characters Frank Oz did (and a similar one for the other shows) and about 30 seconds before the show I would pull it out and a clipboard and a very limited selection of colors.   Or, I might save it for midway through the show.   If I planned on using the coloring booklet as a last resort I might make a one page brochure like thing for kiddo with Frank Oz's characters.      

If that sounds preachy I don't mean it to!    My daughter is going against her will. LOL.  She said she doesn't want to do shows.  When my niece was coming I was going to give them that day to hang out together.   Niece not a fan of star wars.   But now DD gets to hang with us. 
We've already had 2 talks and will have a couple more before the trip about how you don't always get to do what YOU want to do when you are with other people.  Sometimes you do what they want to do -- and you do it without eye-rolls, deep soul wrenching sighs, and other gloomy attitudes because that would spoil it for them.  Like wise Mom and Dad will be doing things WE don't like to do for YOU (stitch, space, Jungle cruise, paying $$$$ for the trip)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> I'm heading to Target today and will totally look to see if they have any of those R2D2 carryons.  Those are awesome.
> 
> Since we're talking merchandise...does anyone have any experience with the Vader and/or Boba Fett tunic tanks?
> http://smile.amazon.com/Star-Wars-D...9973488&sr=8-1&keywords=darth+vader+tunic+top
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/Womens-Star...429973591&sr=8-3&keywords=boba+fett+tunic+top
> 
> I think it would be fun to get Boba Fett for my daughter and Vader for me for our galactic breakfast day, but I'm not sure of the tunic style for me--I'm short with a short torso and it seems like it would be mini-dress length on me, and while my daughter is very tall for her age (she's 8 and 55 inches tall **sob**), she's skinny so I'm not sure she'd be able to fill out one of these, even in X-small.  The Amazon reviews indicate they run small, but just wanted to see if anyone had any actual experience.



I just received the "I am a stromtrooper" version of this tunic/dress yesterday.  We are going to be a "stormtrooper family" on one of our SWW days - fun for pics, I thought. 

Let me just say that while I am not out of shape, I am well past the age where I would personally wear this thing as a dress!  But perhaps I'm just not adventurous enough... 

I bought it to wear as a tank top, and with a little bit of "scrunching it up" around the waist/hips, it'll work perfectly for me as a long-ish tank.  Could also see it working with leggings, but I don't want to melt... 

I'll also say that I generally wear a small or medium depending on the brand, but I sized up to a LARGE based on reviews and that was definitely the right thing to do.


----------



## HCinKC

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> just called DH (who conveniently  works at Wal-Mart) and told him to look at the cereal aisle.  Have a feeling we're going to be getting some boxes.
> 
> We should arrange a swap at SWW for folks who want to swap posters!


Lol, I was thinking the same thing about a swap at SWW.

And to add to then fun,Target has an exclusive poster. It is all six movies with Vader in front. It was marked, so you will know you are getting that one. I got it in a box of plain Cheerios. I also got an Episode 1 in a box of Reese's cereal. ODS will be happy since qui-gon is his favorite.


----------



## slaveone

I now have Star Wars pool wear. Classic comic shorts from target and a tank with stormtrooper floating on a pool lounge from Walmart. The r2d2 luggage at target is indeed at.


----------



## yulilin3

IamTHERebelSpy86 said:


> Does this sound like a good schedule?
> 
> We will be at WDW June 7-14 for our honeymoon.  We're going to HS for Star Wars Weekends on Friday, June 13.  We bought the Feel the Force Premium Package, and will probably try to use our 1 VIP viewing for Stars of the Saga(if we can). We tried to get the deluxe package but they were all sold out! Here's what the day looks like so far:
> 
> 6:00 Arrive early to get meet n' greet with Taylor Gray(We both love Star Wars Rebels!)
> 8:20 - Fast Passes for Toy Story Mania
> 9:00 - Line up for our premium package
> 10:00 -11:00 - Get autographs and pictures with different characters
> 11:00 - Motorcade
> 11:45 - Lunch
> 12:15 - Fast Passes for Indiana Jones
> 1:45 - Behind the Force Rebels
> 3:15 - Storm Trooper Pre Show
> 3:30 - Stars of the Saga
> 5:15 - A conversation with Frank Oz
> 6:20 - Dinner Res. at 50's Prime Time
> 8:00 - Fast Passes for Star Tours
> 8:30 - Grab our space for the Dessert Party/Fireworks
> 
> Also, somewhere in the day I'd like to visit Darth's Mall and Check out the Rebel Hangar.  I guess my biggest question is: does this all sound doable?


First of all I would switch the Indiana Jones fp for Frank Oz fp. Jones doesn't need afp.
Second the sign up for the PP is at 10.I would meet characters before that. At 10 you check in and you should stay and grab spots for the motorcade.
All the rest looks doable. From 7to 8:30 you could go to the mall and check out the hangar


----------



## Willow tree

Looking for Friday May 22 reservations for the Star Wars Dine-in Galactic breakfast for a party size of 4.  If anyone has any that they are looking to cancel, please PM me.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## OZMom

I swear, I take a few hours away and I miss so much. After running around like crazy for 2 days, I come home to relax and BAM, now I have to go to Target for an R2D2 suitcase!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

HCinKC said:


> Lol, I was thinking the same thing about a swap at SWW.
> 
> And to add to then fun,Target has an exclusive poster. It is all six movies with Vader in front. It was marked, so you will know you are getting that one. I got it in a box of plain Cheerios. I also got an Episode 1 in a box of Reese's cereal. ODS will be happy since qui-gon is his favorite.


oh man now we have to go look for the Target Exclusive one!

We now have 1 Phantom Menace (DD is thrilled) and 2 A New Hope (will be looking to trade one at SWW - Guinea Pig weekend).


----------



## yulilin3

Completely unrelated, but guys, look at the baby gorilla


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## slaveone

So adorable. He should be named something adorable.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

He is so small!!! How adorable!


----------



## yulilin3

8 months old


----------



## luvallprincesses

It's page 500!!


----------



## HCinKC

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> oh man now we have to go look for the Target Exclusive one!
> 
> We now have 1 Phantom Menace (DD is thrilled) and 2 A New Hope (will be looking to trade one at SWW - Guinea Pig weekend).


We'll be happy to trade weekend 1 if we have multiples of anything.  Looks like lots of cereal for me for the next two weeks.



yulilin3 said:


> Completely unrelated, but guys, look at the baby gorilla


I don't want to look...I want to SNUGGLE!

I have a semi-related question...can anyone tell me about the Star Wars runDisney marathon? I have done a few races with a friend, and she is now interested in a Disney trip. I looked at the runDisney page for the first time and saw the Star Wars race. Obviously, that is the best one. I need more info though!


----------



## slaveone

Star Wars run disney is at Disney land. I have hopes since this is the last year for Everest challenge that we will get a Star Wars marathon now.


----------



## frisbeego

HCinKC said:


> I have a semi-related question...can anyone tell me about the Star Wars runDisney marathon? I have done a few races with a friend, and she is now interested in a Disney trip. I looked at the runDisney page for the first time and saw the Star Wars race. Obviously, that is the best one. I need more info though!



Do you have any particular questions?  There is an official thread on the WISHES sub-forum here.

One thing to know:  getting in is more difficult than getting ADRs.  It sells out fast and more spots are never made available (unless you go through a charity).  So, sign in as soon as you can.  APs and DVCs get a 2-week headstart on everyone else.  Last year it sold out in around an hour (exact times on the official thread).


----------



## HCinKC

Yeah I did see that. I haven't been to DL in about 10 years either, so I wouldn't mind a visit. Plus, my bestie lives in LA! I don't get to see her more than a couple of times a year, so another reason I wouldn't mind.


----------



## HCinKC

frisbeego said:


> Do you have any particular questions?  There is an official thread on the WISHES sub-forum here.
> 
> One thing to know:  getting in is more difficult than getting ADRs.  It sells out fast and more spots are never made available (unless you go through a charity).  So, sign in as soon as you can.  APs and DVCs get a 2-week headstart on everyone else.  Last year it sold out in around an hour (exact times on the official thread).


Actually, I'm glad you mentioned that. I was wondering if it sells fast. I read a bit of the WISHES forum, but I wasn't sure if they were saying ALL spots sell out fast or just the early release or special races (like Rebel Challenge). Hmm, well since I don't think I'll have a decision by June, this might be something to think about for 2017...yikes, 2017! Haha!


----------



## drlaurafsu

If you want to do runDisney you need to prepare ahead of time. One the day of sign ups you need to each register yourselves (don't have one do both) and go online a few minutes before noon eastern time. While I think the west coast races aren't quite as bad as the DW races, wine and dine registration was nuts a few weeks ago and I wouldn't take a chance.

There is a thread on the WISH board for the race, hop on it and ask questions there. I am planning to do the challenge (10k and half) plus the 5k with DS. It will be my first races at DL...going for coast to coast medal with princess in February.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

HCinKC said:


> I have a semi-related question...can anyone tell me about the Star Wars runDisney marathon? I have done a few races with a friend, and she is now interested in a Disney trip. I looked at the runDisney page for the first time and saw the Star Wars race. Obviously, that is the best one. I need more info though!



Read my Disneyland Report here: http://www.disboards.com/threads/i...--jan-2015-rebel-challenge-complete.3311889/

My husband & I did the Rebel Challenge (I'm a slow runner = he's a fast one so you'll get an idea of both) 

The race sold out in a day last year.  If you want to do it - sign up the first day at noon.  

We are planning on going back next year for 5K + Rebel again and we're doing Princess Glass Slipper for our Coast to Coast.


----------



## HCinKC

Dis_Yoda said:


> Read my Disneyland Report here: http://www.disboards.com/threads/ive-got-a-very-bad-feeling-about-this--jan-2015-rebel-challenge-complete.3311889/
> 
> My husband & I did the Rebel Challenge (I'm a slow runner = he's a fast one so you'll get an idea of both)
> 
> The race sold out in a day last year.  If you want to do it - sign up the first day at noon.
> 
> We are planning on going back next year for 5K + Rebel again and we're doing Princess Glass Slipper for our Coast to Coast.


Thank you so much for the trip report link. That will be a good starting place!


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> Star Wars run disney is at Disney land. I have hopes since this is the last year for Everest challenge that we will get a Star Wars marathon now.


That would be awesome. I would start training again for that.


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> It's page 500!!


And this page starts with my comment on the age of the gorilla and this thread is 8 months old


----------



## mamadragona

coluk003 said:


> Hope this is ok, maybe @yulilin3 can put it In the first post. Here's an uber code for a free ride up to 20 dollars. 9zpvdue.   This will also give me a 20 dollar credit also, don't want anyone thinking I'm being shady. Without a car here In California this would certainly help with going grocery shopping and help with being out of work for interviews.
> 
> This can certainly help the people wanting to get from the hotel to dhs early as well as I'm sure the lines for the buses are INSANE



Thank you!  Someone suggested uber for getting to Ohana for breakfast one day.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

From what I know, it is extremely unlikely there will be a Star Wars Race at WDW.  We already have the Weekends which Disneyland doesn't get to have.


----------



## ConnieB

Itinkso said:


> @soniam it "tags" them to alert them to a post in a Thread. I've added tags to the Weekend I Garrison Guinea Pigs and when I post it prior to SWW I, everyone will be alerted to my post. Not that I'm counting, but I added 72 tags /@/.



Could you make that 73.....we'll be there but would love to get notice of everyones doings.   Ok, and since I too have no clue....how do I get these alerts?


----------



## lovingeire

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> oh man now we have to go look for the Target Exclusive one!
> 
> We now have 1 Phantom Menace (DD is thrilled) and 2 A New Hope (will be looking to trade one at SWW - Guinea Pig weekend).



I ran to Target this afternoon and looked for the Target exclusive one with no luck. Ours only had a few boxes of the SW ones on the top shelf. I tried to go through then but didn't find an exclusive one. The OP did say they were marked, correct?


----------



## HCinKC

lovingeire said:


> I ran to Target this afternoon and looked for the Target exclusive one with no luck. Ours only had a few boxes of the SW ones on the top shelf. I tried to go through then but didn't find an exclusive one. The OP did say they were marked, correct?


Yes, it was marked. I only saw the exclusive one in regular Cheerios, and it wasn't every box. The same way the other boxes say find a SW poster inside, it just has "exclusive" added and the Target symbol. It also shows a picture of the actual poster on the front and the back.

ETA: I would take picture, but since my phone was previously owned by Zack Morris, it's not very easy.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Completely unrelated, but guys, look at the baby gorilla



I immediately assumed we were having another naming contest on the Disney parks blog.



HCinKC said:


> Yeah I did see that. I haven't been to DL in about 10 years either, so I wouldn't mind a visit. Plus, my bestie lives in LA! I don't get to see her more than a couple of times a year, so another reason I wouldn't mind.



There are a few rundisney regulars on this SWW board too. Hi guys  The wish boards are extremely helpful and will answer any question you may have. Wine and Dine half sold out in less than a half hour this year, but then the avengers half is still available now. So it is anyones guess. The challenges and 10k usually sell first, then the 5k, then the half. Also AP and DVC get early registration opportunities just in case that applies to you.


----------



## ConnieB

Ummm...is anyone else missing FP?   I just went to look and yesterday I changed several FP so that I could have the Tier 2 multiple EVENTS ones....and now I only have ONE event each day and the TSMM that I put on each weekend, lol, is gone.   I guess it was a glitch and they took them away.


----------



## Itinkso

@ConnieB you've been tagged along with the other Guinea Pigs!  When I send out the DIS/Cantina Meet info to the complete list of SWW I Garrison, you'll receive a "tag" alert in the Alert section .


----------



## AThrillingChase

slaveone said:


> Star Wars run disney is at Disney land. I have hopes since this is the last year for Everest challenge that we will get a Star Wars marathon now.





Dis_Yoda said:


> From what I know, it is extremely unlikely there will be a Star Wars Race at WDW.  We already have the Weekends which Disneyland doesn't get to have.



Sadly I also can't see them duplicating a weekend theme since they are all different right now. It does seem silly to not have one if they build the SW land at HS though...maybe it will be a more obscure SW theme?


----------



## msmama

ConnieB said:


> Ummm...is anyone else missing FP?   I just went to look and yesterday I changed several FP so that I could have the Tier 2 multiple EVENTS ones....and now I only have ONE event each day and the TSMM that I put on each weekend, lol, is gone.   I guess it was a glitch and they took them away.


 Mine still look okay but I only had 2 event ones on one day. But there are several days I have TSMM and a show.  Hope you're able to get what you want.


----------



## OZMom

msmama said:


> Mine still look okay but I only had 2 event ones on one day. But there are several days I have TSMM and a show.  Hope you're able to get what you want.



I changed mine yesterday to have a TSMM for tier 1 and SOtS for tier 2 and when I just checked my itinerary, they are both still there as well.


----------



## lovingeire

HCinKC said:


> Yes, it was marked. I only saw the exclusive one in regular Cheerios, and it wasn't every box. The same way the other boxes say find a SW poster inside, it just has "exclusive" added and the Target symbol. It also shows a picture of the actual poster on the front and the back.
> 
> ETA: I would take picture, but since my phone was previously owned by Zack Morris, it's not very easy.



LOL!  The Zack Morris phone comment is hilarious!   I'll look later this week, maybe I can steal away without kids.  (My middle tagged along this trip and was full of it by the time we got to the food section, which was basically the reason we were there!)

I just checked my Fps and they all look to be in tact from the change.  Still have TSMM and my show, but I only have one show FP.


----------



## yulilin3

All our fps for weekend I and II are still there, 2 sww shows and a ride


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

slaveone said:


> Star Wars run disney is at Disney land. I have hopes since this is the last year for Everest challenge that we will get a Star Wars marathon now.


I would LOVE this!! We were so disappointed that we missed the inaugural in DL last year, but we were already registered for the half and 5K during the WDW Marathon Wknd.



drlaurafsu said:


> If you want to do runDisney you need to prepare ahead of time. One the day of sign ups you need to each register yourselves (don't have one do both) and go online a few minutes before noon eastern time. While I think the west coast races aren't quite as bad as the DW races, wine and dine registration was nuts a few weeks ago and I wouldn't take a chance.
> 
> There is a thread on the WISH board for the race, hop on it and ask questions there. I am planning to do the challenge (10k and half) plus the 5k with DS. It will be my first races at DL...going for coast to coast medal with princess in February.


This is what we're hoping to do this year! My sister and I will register for rebel challenge (half + 10K), and we'll run the 5K and 10K with DS10 -- his first 10K!!

This all assumes we can manage to register...!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

DH says we need to go buy more cereal so we can 'get them all'  - I replied - "you do realize that is General Mill's plan for the promo right?"


----------



## Music City Mama

My FP+ with Frank Oz and RnR are still there, but the more I think about it, it's not really a glitch. It's not like they were both under Tier 1 and it let me select more than one -- the shows are clearly under Tier 2. If it was a glitch in the sense that the shows (especially Frank Oz) should have been Tier 1, then I think they would've corrected it by now -- it's been more than 24 hours later. I think they're meant to be Tier 2 for whatever reason. Of course, I'm sure now that I've said that, MDE will show them as Tier 1 by tomorrow. Is Weekend I the only weekend still showing the shows as Tier 1?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

HCinKC said:


> We'll *be happy to trade weekend 1 if we have multiples of anything.  Looks like lots of cereal for me for the next two weeks.*
> 
> 
> I don't want to look...I want to SNUGGLE!
> 
> I have a semi-related question...can anyone tell me about the Star Wars runDisney marathon? I have done a few races with a friend, and she is now interested in a Disney trip. I looked at the runDisney page for the first time and saw the Star Wars race. Obviously, that is the best one. I need more info though!



are you going to be in the early Chewie line on Friday morning by any chance?

If there was a Star Wars Run Disney I might have to actually start running....


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> My FP+ with Frank Oz and RnR are still there, but the more I think about it, it's not really a glitch. It's not like they were both under Tier 1 and it let me select more than one -- the shows are clearly under Tier 2. If it was a glitch in the sense that the shows (especially Frank Oz) should have been Tier 1, then I think they would've corrected it by now -- it's been more than 24 hours later. I think they're meant to be Tier 2 for whatever reason. Of course, I'm sure now that I've said that, MDE will show them as Tier 1 by tomorrow. Is Weekend I the only weekend still showing the shows as Tier 1?


I believe so. Rebels tier 1


----------



## pollyanna30

I got my Magical Express tags in the mail today and this was included.  I didn't expect Yoda to be peeking out at me when I opened the envelope!  It is getting closer! 


Also, I just saw this post on twitter from @DCharacternews: "Star Wars Wknds could be seeing a blast from the past that appeared at the 2014 Christmas Parade taping."

I don't know how reliable it is and don't know who they are talking about, but thought it might mean something to those of you here who are much more knowledgeable than me about Star Wars characters!


----------



## yulilin3

Han Solo!!! He appeared on the Christmas parade....


----------



## jennab113

Y'all are making me want to buy Cheerios and I don't even eat cereal! Anyone want me to bring them some cereal SWWI?


----------



## OZMom

I got mine and didn't open it yet! I need to go open it right now,


----------



## slaveone

Publix locally doesn't have the cheerios yet. I will hit Target or Walmart tomorrow.


----------



## wdhinn89

Music City Mama said:


> My FP+ with Frank Oz and RnR are still there, but the more I think about it, it's not really a glitch. It's not like they were both under Tier 1 and it let me select more than one -- the shows are clearly under Tier 2. If it was a glitch in the sense that the shows (especially Frank Oz) should have been Tier 1, then I think they would've corrected it by now -- it's been more than 24 hours later. I think they're meant to be Tier 2 for whatever reason. Of course, I'm sure now that I've said that, MDE will show them as Tier 1 by tomorrow. Is Weekend I the only weekend still showing the shows as Tier 1?


I have tried to modify my FP's for May 16th and none of the SWW shows come up at all. When I tried to modify my Tier 1 (SotS) TSM didn't show up as an option either.  Very confusing.  I am afraid to cancel everything and rebook.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

slaveone said:


> Publix locally doesn't have the cheerios yet. I will hit Target or Walmart tomorrow.


for us Wal-Mart only had some fruity sugary cereal can't remember what It was called.  We went to Target and got the Honey Nut Cheerios - which DH will eat...


----------



## BobaFettFan

I would like to dedicate this page to the 501st legion.


----------



## mexxican

My Target didn't have any Star Wars marked cereals


----------



## pmaurer74

Is there a Hans Solo meet and greet? I had not seen anything about one... why isn't there one?


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> I might've just bought 2 boxes of Honey Nut Cheerios (which we don't eat) for the Star Wars posters inside. Got Return of the Jedi and Revenge of the Sith  (as long as it wasn't Attack of the Clones I would've been happy)


Thanks for the tip! My 14 year old has been known to walk around with a cereal box mumbling "my precious".


----------



## db99

There isn't, but why is a good question!


----------



## JayLeeJay

Itinkso said:


> ****SWW 2015 Roll Call***
> Every Saturday:*
> 
> *Yulilin's Cantina Meets!!*
> *~ *_Before Fireworks: around 8:00 p.m. we'll be at the tables around Echo Lake (not on May 16th) across from 50s Prime Time. We will be there all the way until 10:00 p.m. ~ BYOB&D: Bring Your Own Beverages and Desserts!_



For this meet, what time is the latest you would recommend getting there to see the fireworks? My plans might be changing some and we might be doing an 8 or 8:15pm SW dinner on a Saturday. It would be nice to watch the fireworks with other DISers, but I wouldn't want to push in front of people who have been waiting awhile.


----------



## yulilin3

They auditioned for Solo early  last year and everyone thought he would meet during sww. But didn't. Then we saw him in the Christmas parade...it would be very cool if he did meet this year.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> For this meet, what time is the latest you would recommend getting there to see the fireworks? My plans might be changing some and we might be doing an 8 or 8:15pm SW dinner on a Saturday. It would be nice to watch the fireworks with other DISers, but I wouldn't want to push in front of people who have been waiting awhile.


My daughter and I will try and grab two tables with 4 chairs each. There's a ledge where people can also sit. The area doesn't really get shoulder to shoulder but by 9:15 it is somewhat crowded. You can come by and see how crowded it is.


----------



## Cluelyss

Music City Mama said:


> Is Weekend I the only weekend still showing the shows as Tier 1?


Weekend III has Obi Wan and Beyond as tier 1 still.


----------



## mamadragona

Apparently Billy Dee Williams was in my backyard today, and I didn't know it.  *fan fail*

Apparently I'm only plugged into SW events going on hundreds of mi and 20 days away.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

The R2D2 carryon at Target wasn't as cool as that hardside one, so I didn't get it today.

Also, none of our Cheerios had any Star Wars stuff...there was some Target exclusive ebook (that had nothing to do with Star Wars) instead.  General Mill's headquarters is here in the Twin Cities (their building is about a mile from my office) so I feel shafted.  LOL.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Let me just say that while I am not out of shape, I am well past the age where I would personally wear this thing as a dress!  But perhaps I'm just not adventurous enough...
> 
> I bought it to wear as a tank top, and with a little bit of "scrunching it up" around the waist/hips, it'll work perfectly for me as a long-ish tank.  Could also see it working with leggings, but I don't want to melt...
> 
> I'll also say that I generally wear a small or medium depending on the brand, but I sized up to a LARGE based on reviews and that was definitely the right thing to do.



OMG, I would never, ever wear it as a dress!  What I meant was with my, ahem, lack of stature, I'm afraid it would look like a dress on me!  LOL.  And I'd never wear it with leggings for SWW...too hot!  Do you mind sharing how tall you are?

Thanks for the sizing tip.  Based on that, I think I'll try an x-small for my daughter.  We can always put it away for later if it doesn't fit!


----------



## kennythepirate

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> that was my question too!  I need to go ahead and subscribe to his character locator in general - but I'd like to know if I should check it regularly the first weekend or not bother (we will be there all 3 days )



I update actively the first day and continue to do so throughout the weekends as necessary.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> The R2D2 carryon at Target wasn't as cool as that hardside one, so I didn't get it today.
> 
> Also, none of our Cheerios had any Star Wars stuff...there was some Target exclusive ebook (that had nothing to do with Star Wars) instead.  General Mill's headquarters is here in the Twin Cities (their building is about a mile from my office) so I feel shafted.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I would never, ever wear it as a dress!  What I meant was with my, ahem, lack of stature, I'm afraid it would look like a dress on me!  LOL.  And I'd never wear it with leggings for SWW...too hot!  Do you mind sharing how tall you are?
> 
> Thanks for the sizing tip.  Based on that, I think I'll try an x-small for my daughter.  We can always put it away for later if it doesn't fit!



Depending on which site I was shopping on it was referred to as either a tunic or a dress or a tank top -- same item! But I hear you and agree -- not a dress for me!

I'm 5' 5-1/2". At this height, I keep the 1/2 inch in there... :-D


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

5/24 galactic breakfast party of 4 @9:20 on the site now!


----------



## HCinKC

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> are you going to be in the early Chewie line on Friday morning by any chance?
> 
> If there was a Star Wars Run Disney I might have to actually start running....


We're doing MK Friday morning. We'll be at HS Friday afternoon through fireworks and Saturday RD throug lunch. Why do I feel like we're all going to have the same multiples...curse you General Mills!


----------



## Buddyex

its probably been answered before, but does Darth's Mall open when the park opens , or are there set opening and closing times?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Depending on which site I was shopping on it was referred to as either a tunic or a dress or a tank top -- same item! But I hear you and agree -- not a dress for me!
> 
> I'm 5' 5-1/2". At this height, I keep the 1/2 inch in there... :-D



Yeah, you have 3 inches on me!  **sob**


----------



## kpd6901

Okay, so I have an autograph question.  We are NOT planning on waiting in lines to get celebrity fastpasses for autographs.  But it just dawned on me. Should we bring anything along for any sort of "off-chance" autograph or photo-op opportunity.  My gut feeling is that this is purely not possible, but I didn't want to actually be at a show or other location, run across a celebrity, and my kids actually want an autograph, then can't get one because of my own lack of preparation.  Is there really any point in bringing something for Mayhew or Park or Oz to sign if we are not even planning to spend the time for designated autograph FPs?


----------



## kpd6901

My second "why am I still up and not in bed when I need to get up early" question:  My understanding as an on-site guest is that merchandise purchases can simply be requested to be sent up to our rooms so that we don't have to lug them around all day.  Does this also apply to special event souvenir gift/prizes (like a sword from CRT or the lightsabers discussed earlier from Galactic Breakfast)?  Would we be able to get them sent to our room, too?


----------



## soniam

kpd6901 said:


> My second "why am I still up and not in bed when I need to get up early" question:  My understanding as an on-site guest is that merchandise purchases can simply be requested to be sent up to our rooms so that we don't have to lug them around all day.  Does this also apply to special event souvenir gift/prizes (like a sword from CRT or the lightsabers discussed earlier from Galactic Breakfast)?  Would we be able to get them sent to our room, too?



I don't know about the Darth's Mall stuff. However, we did this on our first trip. DS bought a Tigger pillow pet at MK. It took 2 days to get to Poly. I was worried we would check out before we got it, and he kept asking about it all the time. This may not be normal, but we haven't done it again since. Usually, you can also have packages taken to the front of the park and pick them up on the way out. Hopefully, others have had a better experience.

I should be in bed too


----------



## Itinkso

Buddyex said:


> its probably been answered before, but does Darth's Mall open when the park opens , or are there set opening and closing times?


It opens to all guests when the park opens. VIP guests have early access to the Mall. It will close before the fireworks begin.


----------



## SalmonPink

kpd6901 said:


> My second "why am I still up and not in bed when I need to get up early" question:  My understanding as an on-site guest is that merchandise purchases can simply be requested to be sent up to our rooms so that we don't have to lug them around all day.  Does this also apply to special event souvenir gift/prizes (like a sword from CRT or the lightsabers discussed earlier from Galactic Breakfast)?  Would we be able to get them sent to our room, too?



You can have purchases sent to your resort, but not to your room - they'll be available for pick-up at your resort giftshop, usually the following afternoon. We've used this service a _lot_, it's very convenient, but we also stay for two weeks, so if a package is delayed reaching us (rare, but does happen) we know we've still got time to wait for it. When you request resort pick-up, you're usually asked when you're checking out, so presumably if the CM doesn't believe it will reach you in time, they'll let you know the resort pick-up isn't an option.

However, I've only seen this done at gift shops, where they have the necessary set-up to arrange it - both the paperwork, the software, and the physical space to hold your packages. Honestly, I would doubt a restaurant like Sci-Fi would have the ability to send a souvenir lightsaber to your resort for you, convenient as that would be. You can always ask, of course, just be prepared that it may not be possible. 

Maybe you could take an easily foldable fabric bag for any souvenirs that can't be sent to your resort? One that could fit into a purse or pocket when it's not being used. That's what I intend to take to carry my Han Solo popcorn bucket, since that's another item they won't be able to send to your resort (it's my understanding they're only available at popcorn carts). And there's also the fact that we don't know what size the Galactic Breakfast lightsaber will be - it could be a full-size lightsaber, but it could also be a keyring or a drink stirrer!


----------



## KKBDisMom

yulilin3 said:


> Han Solo!!! He appeared on the Christmas parade....


That would make me so happy!!


----------



## yulilin3

@kpd6901. Yes only things bought at gift shops or Darth's Mall will be sent front of the park or resort.
As for autographs, if you are not at the park early and go thru the whole getting a wristband/fp there's very little chance to get an autograph.
You might see the celebrity walking around from point A to point B they will have a VIP guest relations CM and some even Disney security...if you really want an autograph you could approach and ask for one with the possibility of them shooing you away (more the CM than the actual celebrity)
My daughter managed to get Mark Hamill fp and picture by stalking 
We knew from which backstage area he would come out to go to the green room. There were adults stalking too. He only signed her stuff. Nothing like sending an innocent child..."Mr Hamill could  you please sign this and can take a selfie?"
They also are told which guests are regular ebayers and told not to sing anything for them unless they make the early lines


----------



## Tltorrez

wdhinn89 said:


> I have tried to modify my FP's for May 16th and none of the SWW shows come up at all. When I tried to modify my Tier 1 (SotS) TSM didn't show up as an option either.  Very confusing.  I am afraid to cancel everything and rebook.



Sorry if I missed it, but I didn't see anyone answer this. But the 15th and 16th are messed up in that Rebels is still marked Tier 1 and, at last check, all three shows were booked full.

TSMM won't show up as an option for SotS because it's now marked as Tier 2. To get TSMM you'll have to select New FP - it will tell you that your existing FPs will be cancelled and ask you to Confirm. Go ahead and Confirm because it won't actually drop them until you do the second confirmation (after you select your new choices). From here you'll be able to see your choices. If there are no SW shows listed, you can cancel out without losing your existing FP.

I would keep trying over the next couple weeks to see if something frees up. Though I would also add, it only gave me limited TSMM times around 7:30 for the 15th. I ended up taking GMR since the times conflicted with other plans and I already have TSMM for Sunday.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter and I will try and grab two tables with 4 chairs each. There's a ledge where people can also sit. The area doesn't really get shoulder to shoulder but by 9:15 it is somewhat crowded. You can come by and see how crowded it is.



For those of you who will be there on Friday, the 15th, we're planning to watch from the same area. Not sure what time we'll get there - depends on Rebel Hanger.


----------



## yulilin3

@kennythepirate  check the weekend V schedule you have on your site, it's slightly different.
Visit to the Maul will happen on Friday June 12
Then Obi Wan will be shows Saturday 13th and 14th.
both at 7pm


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> For those of you who will be there on Friday, the 15th, we're planning to watch from the same area. Not sure what time we'll get there - depends on Rebel Hanger.


I might swing by. That day is character day so I won't be holding spot at 8pm but we will probably come by and say hello, if any DISers are there


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if you guys have seen these, they are pretty cool:
http://www.vintag.es/2015/04/100-rare-color-photos-of-behind-scenes.html


----------



## lovethattink

kennythepirate said:


> I update actively the first day and continue to do so throughout the weekends as necessary.



Yes! I've seen @kennythepirate in action at the start of many SWW, MNSSHP,  etc. And he is right on top of it. 

When I discover something new those first days, I'll text to make sure he knows and 9 out of 10 times he's already gotten the info! You can count on him @Good Morning Dewdrop


----------



## MooksterL1

If we manage to get my 9 year old signed up for Visit to the Maul on 6/12, how long does his show last?


----------



## yulilin3

MooksterL1 said:


> If we manage to get my 9 year old signed up for Visit to the Maul on 6/12, how long does his show last?


the show is 30 minutes. They will probably ask you to be there 15 to 20 minutes before the show


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

HCinKC said:


> We're doing MK Friday morning. We'll be at HS Friday afternoon through fireworks and Saturday RD throug lunch. Why do I feel like we're all going to have the same multiples...curse you General Mills!


We'll be there FYI for anyone who might be interested - Friday RD until noon/1 pm then back again around 4 pm;  Saturday RD until 1 ish; Sunday afternoon - Guinea Pig weekend


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

lovethattink said:


> Yes! I've seen @kennythepirate in action at the start of many SWW, MNSSHP,  etc. And he is right on top of it.
> 
> When I discover something new those first days, I'll text to make sure he knows and 9 out of 10 times he's already gotten the info! You can count on him @Good Morning Dewdrop



I normally use his site on the computer (plan before I go) - will I be able to tell which SWW character times have been updated for 2015 on the app somehow - speak slowly I'm not all that technical (all of those genes went to my 2 brothers)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> Yeah, you have 3 inches on me!  **sob**


I think it'll still work! A slightly longer-ish tank!!



yulilin3 said:


> @kpd6901. Yes only things bought at gift shops or Darth's Mall will be sent front of the park or resort.


Ever had any issues with picking up at the front of the park? We usually have things sent to our room, but this is a short trip so likely won't have enough time...


----------



## wdhinn89

Tltorrez said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but I didn't see anyone answer this. But the 15th and 16th are messed up in that Rebels is still marked Tier 1 and, at last check, all three shows were booked full.
> 
> TSMM won't show up as an option for SotS because it's now marked as Tier 2. To get TSMM you'll have to select New FP - it will tell you that your existing FPs will be cancelled and ask you to Confirm. Go ahead and Confirm because it won't actually drop them until you do the second confirmation (after you select your new choices). From here you'll be able to see your choices. If there are no SW shows listed, you can cancel out without losing your existing FP.
> 
> I would keep trying over the next couple weeks to see if something frees up. Though I would also add, it only gave me limited TSMM times around 7:30 for the 15th. I ended up taking GMR since the times conflicted with other plans and I already have TSMM for Sunday.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank You!!


----------



## tschaan

FYI, I just called Disney Dining and was able to change a party of 3 to a party of 4 for both Star Wars meals on May 22nd rather painlessly.  I know there was talk of problems with fire capacity, but it there was no mention of a problem on my phone call.


----------



## wdhinn89

Is anyone able to check for me to see if there are anymore SotS for May 16th available?  I would feel better knowing there were FP's available before I cancelled mine to reschedule.  Sorry for being a pita but I don't want to lose these FP's.  My family is really excited to see the show


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think it'll still work! A slightly longer-ish tank!!
> 
> 
> *Ever had any issues with picking up at the front of the park? We usually have things sent to our room, but this is a short trip so likely won't have enough tim*e...


to be able to pick up at the front of the park your purchase needs to be made at least 3 hours before park closing, so they have enough time to send it over. They will ask you, when you buy things, if you will be in the park for the next 3 hours. I've never had a problem. The only thing is that there might be a line at the end of the night to pick up merchandise


wdhinn89 said:


> Is anyone able to check for me to see if there are anymore SotS for May 16th available?  I would feel better knowing there were FP's available before I cancelled mine to reschedule.  Sorry for being a pita but I don't want to lose these FP's.  My family is really excited to see the show


Just checked, all the SWW shows say "fp distribution has ended. Rebels is still in Tier 1 for that day


----------



## wdhinn89

yulilin3 said:


> to be able to pick up at the front of the park your purchase needs to be made at least 3 hours before park closing, so they have enough time to send it over. They will ask you, when you buy things, if you will be in the park for the next 3 hours. I've never had a problem. The only thing is that there might be a line at the end of the night to pick up merchandise
> 
> Just checked, all the SWW shows say "fp distribution has ended. Rebels is still in Tier 1 for that day


Thank you so much!!! I figured it would be gone 3 weeks out.  I will just forget about TSM.  We are planning another half day at HS later in the week.


----------



## slaveone

Spread sheets I think will get there preliminary finalization later this week. Then on the 4th I think I'll head to HS for an afternoon.


----------



## Itinkso

slaveone said:


> Spread sheets I think will get there preliminary finalization later this week. Then on the 4th I think I'll head to HS for an afternoon.


If Luke is out for a meet&greet, can you please snap and post a photo? @jtowntoflorida  and I are trying to determine who may be Luke's friend(s).


----------



## pollyanna30

pollyanna30 said:


> I just saw this post on twitter from @DCharacternews: "Star Wars Wknds could be seeing a blast from the past that appeared at the 2014 Christmas Parade taping."





yulilin3 said:


> Han Solo!!! He appeared on the Christmas parade....



The latest tweet says "@DCharacternews: The blast from the past will only be seen and not meeting guests."


----------



## slaveone

Itinkso said:


> If Luke is out for a meet&greet, can you please snap and post a photo? @jtowntoflorida  and I are trying to determine who may be Luke's friend(s).


Will do I am hoping it is a certain friend of phillip because he is an awesome friend of luke. Very knowledgable.


----------



## Itinkso

slaveone said:


> Will do I am hoping it is a certain friend of phillip because he is an awesome friend of luke. Very knowledgable.


Thank you! I believe you and jtown are hoping for the same friend.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> They also are told which guests are regular ebayers and told not to sing anything for them unless they make the early lines


That is so awesome! I am sure people slip by now and again, but I love that they try to make it fair for everyone, especially the ones who are fans! I don't begrudge eBayers (though nothing could motivate me to do it), but I do hate when they make it hard for the people who are there out of "love".



Tltorrez said:


> For those of you who will be there on Friday, the 15th, we're planning to watch from the same area. Not sure what time we'll get there - depends on Rebel Hanger.





yulilin3 said:


> I might swing by. That day is character day so I won't be holding spot at 8pm but we will probably come by and say hello, if any DISers are there


ODS and I will be at the fireworks first Friday! We have a meeting with Jedi Mickey in the H&V council chamber at 7:10 and will head over after.


----------



## SalmonPink

pollyanna30 said:


> The latest tweet says "@DCharacternews: The blast from the past will only be seen and not meeting guests."



Boo, stop introducing characters into the weekends, only to have them be unmeetable, Disney! (Thinking of the Rebels in the parade last year.) Still, nice to see some fresh blood, and thanks for posting the updates.


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

yulilin3 said:


> First of all I would switch the Indiana Jones fp for Frank Oz fp. Jones doesn't need afp.
> Second the sign up for the PP is at 10.I would meet characters before that. At 10 you check in and you should stay and grab spots for the motorcade.
> All the rest looks doable. From 7to 8:30 you could go to the mall and check out the hangar



Thanks for your help!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> to be able to pick up at the front of the park your purchase needs to be made at least 3 hours before park closing, so they have enough time to send it over. They will ask you, when you buy things, if you will be in the park for the next 3 hours. I've never had a problem. The only thing is that there might be a line at the end of the night to pick up merchandise



Thanks!! This should work. We're doing VIP on May 17 and thought we'd get shopping done then and pick up later -- sounds like that will work.


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

Premium Package motorcade viewing area...

If I'm understood correctly, the viewing area for the PP is located at Min and Bill's Dockside Diner.  Does anybody know if this is a good viewing area? Min and Bill's is quite a ways off from Sunset Boulevard and I would think that it wouldn't be that great of a viewing area for the motorcade.  It almost seems we would be better off to try and grab a seat on Sunset Boulevard.


----------



## Itinkso

IamTHERebelSpy86 said:


> Premium Package motorcade viewing area...
> 
> If I'm understood correctly, the viewing area for the PP is located at Min and Bill's Dockside Diner.  Does anybody know if this is a good viewing area? Min and Bill's is quite a ways off from Sunset Boulevard and I would think that it wouldn't be that great of a viewing area for the motorcade.  It almost seems we would be better off to try and grab a seat on Sunset Boulevard.


Min and Bill's is used as a description of the side of Hollywood Blvd. where the FTF regular package guests will sit. You'll be located at the rope immediately adjacent to the route and the beverage & snack carts will be included within that location.


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

Gotcha!!! That sounds a lot better and gives me a sigh a of relief knowing that its closer than it sounds.  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

Itinkso said:


> Min and Bill's is used as a description of the side of Hollywood Blvd. where the FTF regular package guests will sit. You'll be located at the rope immediately adjacent to the route and the beverage & snack carts will be included within that location.



Gotcha! That gives me a sigh of relief knowing that its much closer than it originally sounded. Thank you for your help!


----------



## yulilin3

The parade doesn't go on sunset Blvd. It goes from the entrance to the event stage In  front of where the hat used to be.
On the first page second post are my pictures from last year's premium package area of the parade.


----------



## Itinkso

*Join The Roll Call
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654
*
If you are lurking/stalking the thread and contemplating joining the Roll Call, please join soon! I'm adding tags to the Garrison lists and won't be updating after I've tagged the lists.


----------



## msmama

Question for those who did VIP last year... (Or any other Disney VIP tour). 

Aside from shopping money, how much additional should this cost me?  I know alcohol is extra at lunch, and I assume we also need tipping money for lunch servers. Are there servers at breakfast to be tipped. Do I need to tip tour guides?  

Assume most everything would be payable via magic band.


----------



## aggiejnny

Good question. I would like to hear about this if anyone has any experiences to share


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> *Join The Roll Call
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654
> *
> If you are lurking/stalking the thread and contemplating joining the Roll Call, please join soon! I'm adding tags to the Garrison lists and won't be updating after I've tagged the lists.


I just want to take a moment and thank @Itinkso for her awesome Roll Call thread. It's a great way for us to know who's coming and can meet and get together if only for a couple of minutes. It's not an easy thread to keep up especially when all the packages, meals, experiences pop up. But somehow she does an awesome job.


----------



## lovethattink

My husband got his welcome and approval from the 501st email today! He's on cloud 9!!!


----------



## wendypooh

just had to let you all know we got our magic bands today............ getting excited now!!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Well we now have a lot of Honey Nut Cheerios!  Still looking for the Attack of the Clones poster if anyone wants to trade Weekend 1 let me know!  I know we have A New Hope and Empire Strikes Back to Trade

A big thank you to whoever posted about the Target Exclusive poster (sorry I've forgotten who it was) - we are now the proud owners of it too!


----------



## mom2febgirls

Not related to the Star Wars events, but I am about to throw in the towel on getting Anna & Elsa FPs.  I did manage to get 2 (1 am and 1 pm) but I am so tired of stalking the MDE website.

NNTR...just ugh!!


----------



## slaveone

mom2febgirls said:


> Not related to the Star Wars events, but I am about to throw in the towel on getting Anna & Elsa FPs.  I did manage to get 2 (1 am and 1 pm) but I am so tired of stalking the MDE website.
> 
> NNTR...just ugh!!


If there during 24 hour event 230 in the morning is good almost walkin meet and greet. Otherwise during MSEP is quiet on regular days.


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> the show is 30 minutes. They will probably ask you to be there 15 to 20 minutes before the show


Thanks! Do you think 7:35 Jedi Mickey dinner is doable?


----------



## yulilin3

MooksterL1 said:


> Thanks! Do you think 7:35 Jedi Mickey dinner is doable?


yes, it is.


----------



## coluk003

msmama said:


> Question for those who did VIP last year... (Or any other Disney VIP tour).
> 
> Aside from shopping money, how much additional should this cost me?  I know alcohol is extra at lunch, and I assume we also need tipping money for lunch servers. Are there servers at breakfast to be tipped. Do I need to tip tour guides?
> 
> Assume most everything would be payable via magic band.



As far as tipping the guide you don't have to ,but if you feel you want to or they did a great job remember the rule of 3 a Disney cast member must refuse any gift three times before they can take it. Usuallyafter the first offer people don't offer any longer. This was the rule when I worked promotions for the media in Disneyland. This maybe different however for tour guides but I don't see how it would be.

If they can't take it no matter what, write their name down and go to guest service before you leave the park that day. Those are rarely done by guests, but carry HEAVY weight with promotions and pay scales and transfers. I take a small pocket sized notepad with me, write their first name down, what they look like, like hair color, fair skin what ever, where they were and how they helped me, and on the way out I stop at guest services. The line can be an hour long, I still wait, because it means a lot


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> yes, it is.


Yay!! Thanks again!


----------



## slaveone

coluk003 said:


> As far as tipping the guide you don't have to ,but if you feel you want to or they did a great job remember the rule of 3 a Disney cast member must refuse any gift three times before they can take it. Usuallyafter the first offer people don't offer any longer. This was the rule when I worked promotions for the media in Disneyland. This maybe different however for tour guides but I don't see how it would be.
> 
> If they can't take it no matter what, write their name down and go to guest service before you leave the park that day. Those are rarely done by guests, but carry HEAVY weight with promotions and pay scales and transfers. I take a small pocket sized notepad with me, write their first name down, what they look like, like hair color, fair skin what ever, where they were and how they helped me, and on the way out I stop at guest services. The line can be an hour long, I still wait, because it means a lot


Tour guides are a tippable position unless that has changed recently. It is not expected but I've yet to find a VIP tour guide or plaid coat that doesn't deserve a tip. And sometimes things other then money are even more appreciated because they are a magical moment from the guest. In case of items go with rule of three.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

slaveone said:


> Tour guides are a tippable position unless that has changed recently. It is not expected but I've yet to find a VIP tour guide or plaid coat that doesn't deserve a tip. And sometimes things other then money are even more appreciated because they are a magical moment for the guest. In case of items go with rule of three.


Any guidance on a good amount to tip, percentage-wise, maybe?


----------



## slaveone

I don't use a percentage system personally. I've tipped anywhere from 20 to 40 percent depending on tour. Sometimes only 10.


----------



## hydrotony

kpd6901 said:


> Okay, so I have an autograph question.  We are NOT planning on waiting in lines to get celebrity fastpasses for autographs.  But it just dawned on me. Should we bring anything along for any sort of "off-chance" autograph or photo-op opportunity.  My gut feeling is that this is purely not possible, but I didn't want to actually be at a show or other location, run across a celebrity, and my kids actually want an autograph, then can't get one because of my own lack of preparation.  Is there really any point in bringing something for Mayhew or Park or Oz to sign if we are not even planning to spend the time for designated autograph FPs?



Peter Mayhew almost ran over my toes when he was scooting on his scooter across from Star Tours last year (IIRC) so I guess if he hit me, I would have had a selfie or autograph opportunity. You never know.


----------



## slaveone

I ended up just walking up to Ray park last year no wait no fp because rain scared most people off. He was great. He teased me about my shirt which is darth maul getting rainbow face paint.


----------



## momofallsons

This is off-topic, but was hoping someone on here could answer this or direct me to a different thread I could post it to...
We are doing a BOG breakfast one morning during our trip at 9:00 (MK also opens at 9 that day).  What time do you think we should arrive in order to have time to get into the park and once inside make our way to the breakfast?  Also is there a special entrance to get in for early ADRs?


----------



## lovethattink

momofallsons said:


> This is off-topic, but was hoping someone on here could answer this or direct me to a different thread I could post it to...
> We are doing a BOG breakfast one morning during our trip at 9:00 (MK also opens at 9 that day).  What time do you think we should arrive in order to have time to get into the park and once inside make our way to the breakfast?  Also is there a special entrance to get in for early ADRs?



There is a special park entry line for dining reservations.  Usually it's on the far right.


----------



## yulilin3

A friend of mine just linked us to her reservation (for her honeymoon, strange seeing a party of four there  ) and we have Frank Oz fps for Saturday


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> A friend of mine just linked us to her reservation (for her honeymoon, strange seeing a party of four there  ) and we have Frank Oz fps for Saturday



This is great news! If anyone else is wanting FP but is currently unable to book FP for weekend IV or V (and has valid tickets/days left on an AP) let me know. I have already helped a few people secure FP and am happy to help others if I can.


----------



## msmama

slaveone said:


> I don't use a percentage system personally. I've tipped anywhere from 20 to 40 percent depending on tour. Sometimes only 10.



You said you don't do percentage but then said the percentage. So did you just do $50 and that happened to be the percentage for that particular tour?  Not even sure where to start with this, lol. 

I thought for the rule of 3, even if it was finally accepted it had to be shared (though all I've ever heard of using that rule are concierges).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

msmama said:


> You said you don't do percentage but then said the percentage. So did you just do $50 and that happened to be the percentage for that particular tour?  Not even sure where to start with this, lol.
> 
> I thought for the rule of 3, even if it was finally accepted it had to be shared (though all I've ever heard of using that rule are concierges).


I can see being generally comfortable with something like a $40 tip, let's say, so this is 10% of a $400 tour, or 40% of a $100 tour if the CM was PARTICULARLY awesome.  

I tend to stick with a range of percentages for tips for other services (hairdressers, our awesome petsitter, etc.), but really have no idea what would be reasonable for something like a VIP tour in WDW...

We recently did a dinner cruise that was something like $200 for our family, and we gave each of the 3 crew members $20 -- so that was 30% total but it felt like less than $20 a piece wasn't enough.  

I don't know... I just REALLY appreciate great service, and REALLY want to show them that.  I guess we'll figure it all out on May 17th!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Hi all!  I was just about to return a MEDIUM in this tshirt and noticed that it's sold out on Her Universe.  If you'd like to coordinate, happy to pass along to a DISer rather than just send back to the company.  Let me know!

http://www.heruniverse.com/brands/star-wars/saber-logo-tee.html


----------



## slaveone

The reason I gave percentages in general it depends on the tour experience and I use the percentages to give others a general ideal. My best tour at Disney was a Behind the Seeds tour at Epcot. The tour was only $16 and I gave my guide $20. For the big VIP tours I wouldn't tip the same but if my guide went above and beyond I can easily see a $50 dollar tip. I also think tips are dependant on the size of my party. I tip larger the larger group I have. I also bring homemade trinkets like thank you cards and pins these are for special cast members who make my day better be they housekeeping, waitstaff, or whatever.


----------



## ADisneyQueen

yulilin3 said:


> A friend of mine just linked us to her reservation (for her honeymoon, strange seeing a party of four there  ) and we have Frank Oz fps for Saturday


  Wow, I'm so glad I read your post b/c I had not idea the Frank Oz fp were now available.  I was able to get mine for Friday.  When did these beome available?   Also is this at the beauty and the beast theater or somewhere else?


----------



## slaveone

Beauty and beast theater still.


----------



## yulilin3

ADisneyQueen said:


> Wow, I'm so glad I read your post b/c I had not idea the Frank Oz fp were now available.  I was able to get mine for Friday.  When did these beome available?   Also is this at the beauty and the beast theater or somewhere else?


Weekend V fps opened Friday


----------



## phinz

hydrotony said:


> Peter Mayhew almost ran over my toes when he was scooting on his scooter across from Star Tours last year (IIRC) so I guess if he hit me, I would have had a selfie or autograph opportunity. You never know.



Peter's such a nice guy that oftentimes if he doesn't have somewhere he has to be, he'll stop and talk. He and Jeremy Bulloch actually came to my niece and nephew's wedding and reception when they were in town for a convention. Jeremy wound up being the surprise (for the groom) best man. They're both really, really genuinely kind people who love the fans.


----------



## ConnieB

yulilin3 said:


> They auditioned for Solo early  last year and everyone thought he would meet during sww. But didn't. Then we saw him in the Christmas parade...it would be very cool if he did meet this year.



Oh my.......ya'll had me hyperventilating think you meant THE Han Solo would be making an appearance.  I would be camping out starting the day we arrive waiting for that.   No offense to the very hard working CM who are "friends" of Han .....but just not the same to me.  Running joke with hubby is when (not if, but when) Harrison shows up at the front door, I'm gone.   Bye bye.  Hubby is ok with that, says the same thing about Lynda Carter (Wonder Woman).


----------



## slaveone

ConnieB said:


> Oh my.......ya'll had me hyperventilating think you meant THE Han Solo would be making an appearance.  I would be camping out starting the day we arrive waiting for that.   No offense to the very hard working CM who are "friends" of Han .....but just not the same to me.  Running joke with hubby is when (not if, but when) Harrison shows up at the front door, I'm gone.   Bye bye.  Hubby is ok with that, says the same thing about Lynda Carter (Wonder Woman).


Hehe. You just want him to say I know.


----------



## slaveone

On a non related SW topic. Who thinks Rey is a Skywalker or maybe a Solo?


----------



## rstamm

Is every show weekend 4 and 5 at the Beauty and the Best Theater?

It was so nice in the air condition in the past.


----------



## wdhinn89

Every show every weekend is in the Beauty and the Beast Theater


----------



## rstamm

Thanks


----------



## db99

slaveone said:


> On a non related SW topic. Who thinks Rey is a Skywalker or maybe a Solo?



Thinking Skywalker.


----------



## yulilin3

rstamm said:


> Is every show weekend 4 and 5 at the Beauty and the Best Theater?
> 
> It was so nice in the air condition in the past.


They have the frozen sing along at premiere theater. That's why the sww shows are moving to theater of the stars


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

slaveone said:


> On a non related SW topic. Who thinks Rey is a Skywalker or maybe a Solo?


.  

Rey is a Solo. I'm going to nerd out for a moment with the trailer so forgive me... 1)some type of alien hands the anakin/Luke lightsaber to female hands while the voiceover of Luke says "like my sister" 2) during SW celebration the drawings for the character concept of John Beyoga ( or however you spell it) has the same lightsaber attached to his clothing 3) when Rey Boyega and BB8 were running away from gunfire on "Jakku" they run towards the support for the cargo platform of the falcon 4) Rey is a scavenger like her father who only finds his "home" with her


----------



## slaveone

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> .
> 
> Rey is a Solo. I'm going to nerd out for a moment with the trailer so forgive me... 1)some type of alien hands the anakin/Luke lightsaber to female hands while the voiceover of Luke says "like my sister" 2) during SW celebration the drawings for the character concept of John Beyoga ( or however you spell it) has the same lightsaber attached to his clothing 3) when Rey Boyega and BB8 were running away from gunfire on "Jakku" they run towards the support for the cargo platform of the falcon 4) Rey is a scavenger like her father who only finds his "home" with her


I think it's a mech hand and it carresses r2 so I am going with it being Luke who doesn't bother with the glove anymore or the synthskin.


----------



## Jedi Jeff

Okay, we're taking our two boys (12 and 10) on Friday, 6/12 as a surprise. SWW first timers, so I need a sanity check on how realistic this is. Here's the itinerary I have in mind. Big question marks in bold.

8:00 and before - In line for Chewbacca
8:30ish - Star Tours FP+
9:20 - Star Wars Dine In Galactic Breakfast
*(Some time around here, I'll break off to pick up our Deluxe Premium Package vouchers. Would I need to be there promptly at 10? How long of a line? Can wait until 10:20ish?)*
10:30 - Line up for parade
11:00 - Parade
11:15 - Celebrity Welcome
(Party splits - Son 1 and wife go do R&RC FP+. Son 2 and I do TSMM FP+.)
12:35 - 50s Prime Time for lunch
1:45 - Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular (maybe, unless we decide to walk up to characters)
2:30 - Twilight Zone Tower of Terror FP+ (maybe, unless we decide to walk up to characters)
3:00ish - Get to SotS w/ DPP.
*4:00ish - Either wander over to PMC or DM? Would the DM checkout line be too long for a short trip here?*
4:45 - Frank Oz w/DPP.
*6:10 - Mama Melrose's. This is certainly cutting too close with next. Any quick service recommendations for a bit earlier, emphasis on quick?*
6:45 - A Visit to the Maul
(Stuff)
9:00 - Symphony in the Stars DPP area. Get here earlier?
*(after) Wander over to Fantasmic area for 10:30 Fantasmic? How realistic is getting in easily without a FP directly from SitS?*

Any advice from SWW vets is appreciated.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I would just eat at Rosie's across from the Beauty & Beast Theatre instead of doing Mama Melrose's


----------



## slaveone

Dis_Yoda said:


> I would just eat at Rosie's across from the Beauty & Beast Theatre instead of doing Mama Melrose's


I'd grab something from Backlot Express or the Rebel Hangar. Mama Melrose would definitely cut it close.


----------



## JayLeeJay

Jedi Jeff said:


> Okay, we're taking our two boys (12 and 10) on Friday, 6/12 as a surprise. SWW first timers, so I need a sanity check on how realistic this is. Here's the itinerary I have in mind. Big question marks in bold.
> 
> 9:20 - Star Wars Dine In Galactic Breakfast
> *(Some time around here, I'll break off to pick up our Deluxe Premium Package vouchers. Would I need to be there promptly at 10? How long of a line? Can wait until 10:20ish?)*
> 12:35 - 50s Prime Time for lunch
> *6:10 - Mama Melrose's. This is certainly cutting too close with next. Any quick service recommendations for a bit earlier, emphasis on quick?*
> 
> Any advice from SWW vets is appreciated.



I would recommend reconsidering having three table service meals in one day. Not only will this take a large chunk of time, Disney portions are large. If the Galactic Breakfast is like last year you should also be able to order seconds on entrees. I believe a bunch of people also got seconds on the pastries to eat as snacks later. Plus I believe free ice cream was confirmed to be included during the parade viewing. I would pick one table service meal and would go with the recommendations of posters above to consider getting a quick service meal or snacks as you get hungry later.


----------



## yulilin3

Jedi Jeff said:


> Okay, we're taking our two boys (12 and 10) on Friday, 6/12 as a surprise. SWW first timers, so I need a sanity check on how realistic this is. Here's the itinerary I have in mind. Big question marks in bold.
> 
> 8:00 and before - In line for Chewbacca
> 8:30ish - Star Tours FP+
> 9:20 - Star Wars Dine In Galactic Breakfast
> *(Some time around here, I'll break off to pick up our Deluxe Premium Package vouchers. Would I need to be there promptly at 10? How long of a line? Can wait until 10:20ish?)*
> 10:30 - Line up for parade
> 11:00 - Parade
> 11:15 - Celebrity Welcome
> (Party splits - Son 1 and wife go do R&RC FP+. Son 2 and I do TSMM FP+.)
> 12:35 - 50s Prime Time for lunch
> 1:45 - Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular (maybe, unless we decide to walk up to characters)
> 2:30 - Twilight Zone Tower of Terror FP+ (maybe, unless we decide to walk up to characters)
> 3:00ish - Get to SotS w/ DPP.
> *4:00ish - Either wander over to PMC or DM? Would the DM checkout line be too long for a short trip here?*
> 4:45 - Frank Oz w/DPP.
> *6:10 - Mama Melrose's. This is certainly cutting too close with next. Any quick service recommendations for a bit earlier, emphasis on quick?*
> 6:45 - A Visit to the Maul
> (Stuff)
> 9:00 - Symphony in the Stars DPP area. Get here earlier?
> *(after) Wander over to Fantasmic area for 10:30 Fantasmic? How realistic is getting in easily without a FP directly from SitS?*
> 
> Any advice from SWW vets is appreciated.



I would finish breakfast and then go all together to the DPP check in and stay for the parade.
It's quite a walk from Theater of the Stars to Darth Mall back to theater of the stars for the afternoon and I agree that's a lot of table service. You could go to the Mall after Visit to the Maul. The area for the dessert party opens up around 8:45pm. You will have plenty of time to go to the second F! after the fireworks


----------



## mesaboy2

slaveone said:


> On a non related SW topic. Who thinks Rey is a Skywalker or maybe a Solo?





db99 said:


> Thinking Skywalker.



Why not both?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mesaboy2 said:


> Why not both?


When we watched the teaser we all thought she was cast to look like Leia and Padme. I keep thinking about the Timothy Zahn books and Han and Leia having twins (that's it, right?? I read them when they first came out!). Funny that we kinda assumed Han and Leia's daughter in our house!


----------



## Jedi Jeff

Thanks, everyone. That was hugely helpful!


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> @kpd6901. Yes only things bought at gift shops or Darth's Mall will be sent front of the park or resort.
> As for autographs, if you are not at the park early and go thru the whole getting a wristband/fp there's very little chance to get an autograph.
> You might see the celebrity walking around from point A to point B they will have a VIP guest relations CM and some even Disney security...if you really want an autograph you could approach and ask for one with the possibility of them shooing you away (more the CM than the actual celebrity)
> My daughter managed to get Mark Hamill fp and picture by stalking
> We knew from which backstage area he would come out to go to the green room. There were adults stalking too. He only signed her stuff. Nothing like sending an innocent child..."Mr Hamill could  you please sign this and can take a selfie?"
> They also are told which guests are regular ebayers and told not to sing anything for them unless they make the early lines



I figured that was the case re: autographs, so I wasn't really expecting...and the kids aren't really into that, but just wanted to cover my bases (which are quite empty, lol)


----------



## pbb322

kpd6901 said:


> Does this also apply to special event souvenir gift/prizes (like a sword from CRT or the lightsabers discussed earlier from Galactic Breakfast)? Would we be able to get them sent to our room, too?


 
A little late in replying, sorry. last year my DS bought a large SW toy after riding Star Tours early in the day and insisted on opening it and carrying it around.  Halfway through the day he was tired of holding it.  When we went to the Christmas shop and bought something to send back to the resort, I asked nicely if there was any chance of adding the toy to the bag as well and the CM was happy to do so, hand writing the added item on the resort delivery ticket.  I would bet if you ask nicely, with another gift shop purchase, a CM would add the sword from CRT or lightsaber to your bag for delivery even though the resturant cannot offer this service.


----------



## phinz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I keep thinking about the Timothy Zahn books and Han and Leia having twins (that's it, right?? I read them when they first came out!).



Yes. Jacen and Jaina. But the EU is no longer canon, now that Disney has changed the paradigm in their own Disney way and has said the EU is now apocryphal.


----------



## paysensmom

We have a Jedi Mickey dinner at 8:30, will we finish in time to watch the fireworks? The fireworks are at 9:30. Is there a spot in the area to best watch them?


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Felipe4 said:


> Who are the DISsers on the lookout for 6/13 reservations for Galactic and Jedi Mickey? There were a couple of you! I can PM you if I see anything! (And if I take an earlier Galactic, I'll gladly transfer my current one to one of y'all).



I'm looking for a Galactic breakfast on 6/13 or 6/14 for 2.  Prefer a later time 9:30-11, but willing to take anything at this point!  We have breakfast the same day as our 6/12 Feel the Force booked!     If I can get an ADR for the 13/14, I will have 6/12 at 9:30 to share!


----------



## yulilin3

paysensmom said:


> We have a Jedi Mickey dinner at 8:30, will we finish in time to watch the fireworks? The fireworks are at 9:30. Is there a spot in the area to best watch them?


the dinners are supposed to take about an hour, try to check into your reservation no later that 8:15pm. When you step outside of the restaurant you could just walk over to Echo Lake and watch them from there, you won't see the "Summon of the Force" pre show up close but you will have a wonderful view of the fireworks


----------



## BobaFettFan

hmm... do I sleep or stay up another 50 minutes to try for the rebel cantina... hm... mondays.


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> They have the frozen sing along at premiere theater. That's why the sww shows are moving to theater of the stars



Is that air conditioned? Is it where shows were last year? TY!


----------



## pmaurer74

We have the Galactic Breakfast on a Monday, I assume all the characters would still be there even though it is not a SWW?


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> We have the Galactic Breakfast on a Monday, I assume all the characters would still be there even though it is not a SWW?


SW character meals are from May 4th until the last day of SWW, everyday


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Is that air conditioned? Is it where shows were last year? TY!


yeah that's where the SWW shows had been for a couple of years.
Frozen took over the theater last year. and will move to the new Hyperion Theater (old AIE) for the start if Frozen Summer Fun.
The rumor is that the Premiere Theater will be demolished to make way for whatever they are going to build, be it SWland or an expansion on Pixar


----------



## xApril

I somehow got May 4th off, so I'm probably going to head to DHS that day.

I got some tier 2 shows so I cancelled the 15th/16th to rebook and hopefully get 2 shows. I only could get 1 for the 15th and now nothing's available the 16th. Anxiously checking back to see if I can get anything. I got Warwick and Stars of the Saga for Fri/Sat on Weekend II though.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> I somehow got May 4th off, so I'm probably going to head to DHS that day.
> 
> I got some tier 2 shows so I cancelled the 15th/16th to rebook and hopefully get 2 shows. I only could get 1 for the 15th and now nothing's available the 16th. Anxiously checking back to see if I can get anything. I got Warwick and Stars of the Saga for Fri/Sat on Weekend II though.


please report back if there are any SW out and about on the 4th.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Mommy2Jameson said:


> I'm looking for a Galactic breakfast on 6/13 or 6/14 for 2.  Prefer a later time 9:30-11, but willing to take anything at this point!  We have breakfast the same day as our 6/12 Feel the Force booked!     If I can get an ADR for the 13/14, I will have 6/12 at 9:30 to share!


That ADR would be perfect for my family!


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> hmm... do I sleep or stay up another 50 minutes to try for the rebel cantina... hm... mondays.


I really hope you went back to sleep...WDW DINE line
"all circuits are busy please try your call again later"
Free Dinning


----------



## BobaFettFan

they know something we dont!!!!!!!!! for reals though what is goingon over there :/


----------



## mom2of2

BobaFettFan said:


> they know something we dont!!!!!!!!! for reals though what is goingon over there :/



Free dining was released, trying to call for pretty much anything today is going to be impossible....or take forever


----------



## slaveone

The website keeps crashing too. Bleh.


----------



## BobaFettFan

I got through, but they said no dice.  The said they got an email that it was going to be reservation but then another email to where it was walk up only.  Now...to bed!


----------



## BobaFettFan

"what did you do to be a hero, grandfather?"
"When I was young, I stayed up until 4am so that other's didn't have to."
"You are surely a hero."

See you all in 8 hours.


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> please report back if there are any SW out and about on the 4th.



Last year they had Chewie out by ST and he had no line at all.


----------



## yulilin3

Promo shot


----------



## slaveone

OOO... At-At.


----------



## msmama

mom2of2 said:


> Free dining was released, trying to call for pretty much anything today is going to be impossible....or take forever



So, going by the way Disney does things, they will start the Cantina reservations today.


----------



## CJK

Parade viewing question.  Some friends have the breakfast booked at 9:10am at Sci Fi.  They really want to see the parade.  Any suggestions for where they could watch starting at 10 or 10:15 or so?  They haven't booked any FTF packages.  The adults are willing to leave the breakfast early to secure a spot.  Obviously the shaded areas are a no-go, but any thoughts on where they could go so the kids could actually see?  Thanks sooo much!


----------



## HCinKC

msmama said:


> So, going by the way Disney does things, they will start the Cantina reservations today.


LOL, this is what I was thinking...yay...


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Parade viewing question.  Some friends have the breakfast booked at 9:10am at Sci Fi.  They really want to see the parade.  Any suggestions for where they could watch starting at 10 or 10:15 or so?  They haven't booked any FTF packages.  The adults are willing to leave the breakfast early to secure a spot.  Obviously the shaded areas are a no-go, but any thoughts on where they could go so the kids could actually see?  Thanks sooo much!


at that point it's basically where ever they can find a spot. If the stage is centered with GMR they might catch a glimpse watching from the top of the stairs of the old AIE, if they want a close up spot then, anywhere along Hollywood Blvd they can find a spot


----------



## Felipe4

Mommy2Jameson said:


> I'm looking for a Galactic breakfast on 6/13 or 6/14 for 2.  Prefer a later time 9:30-11, but willing to take anything at this point!  We have breakfast the same day as our 6/12 Feel the Force booked!     If I can get an ADR for the 13/14, I will have 6/12 at 9:30 to share!



I sent you a PM!


----------



## HCinKC

I know the dates on pg1 say May15-June 14, but do we "know" if the Hangar will be weekends only? And I use the term "know" lightly...


----------



## Felipe4

HCinKC said:


> I know the dates on pg1 say May15-June 14, but do we "know" if the Hangar will be weekends only? And I use the term "know" lightly...





Metz172 said:


> Description:
> 
> Guests here for the excitement of *Star Wars Weekends* can participate in a fun lounge experience set in a galaxy far, far away. Visit an abandoned starship hangar that’s been overtaken by galactic travelers, visiting pilots, renegades, and smugglers. Keep an eye out for galactic Characters from both sides of the Force as they pass through the hangar.
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive themed food and specialty alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverage options are available to allow everyone to sample some of the galaxies most delectable and exotic treats.
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience at Disney's Hollywood Studios
> 
> *Dates: May 15th – June 14th*
> 
> Hours: 4:00PM – 9:00PM
> 
> Prices: $14.99 and Under per adult



Looks like SWW only.


----------



## HCinKC

Felipe4 said:


> Looks like SWW only.


Yeah that is what I read on pg 1, but it doesn't say weekends specifically, just the obvious first Friday and last Sunday as run dates. I was wondering if anyone had asked when they called. Not that any "answer" would be, well, an answer...


----------



## Velvetme

Is that promo shot official?!?! Omg I love it!!!


----------



## HCinKC

I suppose I should add, I am curious because it sounds like they are making physical adjustments for it, so I was wondering if they might be running it more than just Fri-Sun.


----------



## Felipe4

HCinKC said:


> Yeah that is what I read on pg 1, but it doesn't say weekends specifically, just the obvious first Friday and last Sunday as run dates. I was wondering if anyone had asked when they called. Not that any "answer" would be, well, an answer...




Check the quote below your own in my post. Your answer is in there from the description via info from Travel Agent and CMs who have read the descriptions to us when we asked.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Yeah that is what I read on pg 1, but it doesn't say weekends specifically, just the obvious first Friday and last Sunday as run dates. I was wondering if anyone had asked when they called. Not that any "answer" would be, well, an answer...


no one knows, when I've called they've said is during the week and others say only weekends


Velvetme said:


> Is that promo shot official?!?! Omg I love it!!!


Yes grabbed it from the Walt Disney World official fb page


----------



## HCinKC

Felipe4 said:


> Check the quote below your own in my post. Your answer is in there from the description via info from Travel Agent and CMs who have read the descriptions to us when we asked.


Right, I know it says SWW, but that doesn't mean it would only be Fri-Sun. We have conflicting info on whether it is walk up or ressie, so I was wondering what info, if any, we had on just weekends or all week.



yulilin3 said:


> no one knows, when I've called they've said is during the week and others say only weekends


Thanks. That was what I was wondering, if anyone had even asked. I couldn't recall it being mentioned, but I haven't had my coffee yet. My brain is only partially functioning.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> I suppose I should add, I am curious because it sounds like they are making physical adjustments for it, so I was wondering if they might be running it more than just Fri-Sun.


It doesn't make sense to me if they closed the area all the time, there's a huge lunch rush at Backlot Express during SWW and I don't see them blocking usable space for the Hangar. But if they want to make it feel right, the right theming I mean then they will have to block it off. Unless they are super fast, close the area around 2pm and have it all ready by four. I guess that's doable


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> Promo shot
> View attachment 90956



That is soooooooooooooooo photoshopped. How dumb do they think we are

Btw it's now my picture on fb lol


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> That is soooooooooooooooo photoshopped. How dumb do they think we are
> 
> Btw it's now my picture on fb lol


we don't really need two suns


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> Promo shot
> View attachment 90956


I know it's supposed to be a Jedi Mickey, but it looks like a Lego Mickey to me!

Great picture, though!


----------



## MooksterL1

My autograph books came on Sat and I couldn't look at them until this morning. They are so cute thanks to the great DISigners!  I put their fav characters on the back and a background page with each autograph page for pics later. I also included a few of the journal pages so they can write notes.


----------



## yulilin3

@MooksterL1  these are so awesome!! the characters will love them


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Random question for you experts out there. We are going to be doing the shows for the first time.  My DS is terrified of Darth Maul. In the Ray Park show(s), does the character show up at all?  

Just want to be prepared if I need to warn him.  

FYI - another use magic bands, my kids believe that the scary characters can't see them if they have a magic band on.  LOL. Whatever helps!!


----------



## yulilin3

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Random question for you experts out there. We are going to be doing the shows for the first time.  My DS is terrified of Darth Maul. In the Ray Park show(s), does the character show up at all?
> 
> Just want to be prepared if I need to warn him.
> 
> FYI - another use magic bands, my kids believe that the scary characters can't see them if they have a magic band on.  LOL. Whatever helps!!


yes, he makes an appearance toward the beginning of the show. Just for a couple of minutes, then he leaves
Look at minute 2:15 of this video


----------



## OZMom

MooksterL1 said:


> My autograph books came on Sat and I couldn't look at them until this morning. They are so cute thanks to the great DISigners!  I put their fav characters on the back and a background page with each autograph page for pics later. I also included a few of the journal pages so they can write notes. View attachment 90991 View attachment 90992View attachment 90994



Off Topic, but I have that 31 bag, I just ordered another one this morning


----------



## yulilin3

regular Disney character schedules has been posted for weekend I. By the looks of it they will continue meeting by the event stage, not sure exactly how will that work. They might change this and have them meet inside Disney Animation bldg
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-05-15/#timeofday=allday


----------



## Artax

MooksterL1 said:


> My autograph books came on Sat and I couldn't look at them until this morning. They are so cute thanks to the great DISigners!  I put their fav characters on the back and a background page with each autograph page for pics later. I also included a few of the journal pages so they can write notes. View attachment 90991 View attachment 90992View attachment 90994



Those are pretty cool. One day I would like to do a trip without characters and signatures. But my kids are still young and love meeting and getting autographs. The past few years we have done plain pillow cases and quilt squares that my mother used to make some awesome quilts. Well Grandma decided they needed pillow cases that went with the quilts she made so now we are doing pillow cases with themed fabric (star wars for my son and Minnie mouse for my daughter) with their names embroidered with the Disney font. She dropped them off and gave them to my kids yesterday. So now it looks like I will be in character lines once again. Its amazing what we do for our kids. I am guessing I will now end up in the DIS chewy line on day one again...


----------



## momofallsons

mom2of2 said:


> Free dining was released, trying to call for pretty much anything today is going to be impossible....or take forever



Probably a silly question, but what is free dining?  I'm assuming that's why the dining website page isn't working.


----------



## slaveone

Free dining is when disney gives you the dining plan free with a room and ticket purchase. It can be a money saver for some families but room only discount can be better for others.


momofallsons said:


> Probably a silly question, but what is free dining?  I'm assuming that's why the dining website page isn't working.


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

luvallprincesses said:


> That ADR would be perfect for my family!


 I'll let you know if/when I get my ADR on the 13/14th and we can coordinate so you can get my 12th!


----------



## MooksterL1

Thanks!

We have stopped doing autographs for the reg characters, but Star Wars is a must!


----------



## MooksterL1

OZMom said:


> Off Topic, but I have that 31 bag, I just ordered another one this morning


I have a 31 addiction!  At this point I think I could be a consultant with just my inventory.


----------



## kalliyan1

Question....The first day of SWW, May 15, will there be any "extra" events or additional "extra" characters on that day due to the fact that its the first day or will it be the same as all the other weekends


----------



## lvstitch

Jedi Mickey available for 2 people on May 16th at 8:45pm.


----------



## keishashadow

Has Ian McDiarmid ever been to SWW in the past?  I don't recall.  know he's not signing but hoping for good show.  Ray Parks has been so entertaining, we are spoiled lol.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

kalliyan1 said:


> Question....The first day of SWW, May 15, will there be any "extra" events or additional "extra" characters on that day due to the fact that its the first day or will it be the same as all the other weekends


we were there last year for the first day and didn't see anything 'extra' (we were there for the whole weekend).  Note I'd love for someone to correct me and say that there is something special going on 

Kenny the Pirate has the Chipawoks coming out at 8:30 am on his site (last year info?) - I'm hoping they come out that early again this year!   Also never did figure out if I'd be able to tell which SWW info was updated for 2015 (we'll be there for the first weekend) - I know he'll be there updating the first day but how will I know which times / schedules have been updated from the 2014 info?


----------



## yulilin3

kalliyan1 said:


> Question....The first day of SWW, May 15, will there be any "extra" events or additional "extra" characters on that day due to the fact that its the first day or will it be the same as all the other weekends


No, it's pretty much the same every weekend


keishashadow said:


> Has Ian McDiarmid ever been to SWW in the past?  I don't recall.  know he's not signing but hoping for good show.  Ray Parks has been so entertaining, we are spoiled lol.


He's never been to SWW


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> we were there last year for the first day and didn't see anything 'extra' (we were there for the whole weekend).  Note I'd love for someone to correct me and say that there is something special going on
> 
> Kenny the Pirate has the Chipawoks coming out at 8:30 am on his site (last year info?) - I'm hoping they come out that early again this year!   Also never did figure out if I'd be able to tell which SWW info was updated for 2015 (we'll be there for the first weekend) - I know he'll be there updating the first day but how will I know which times / schedules have been updated from the 2014 info?


Like I've said before no one knows 100% of entertainment schedule, the same thing he'll be doing that first Friday is what I'll be doing, going from spot to spot asking CMs for tentative times. I'll be posting all thru out the day, it might be directly to this thread or I might text @Itinkso and she'll do me the favor of posting here.
I am trying to get a tentative schedule ahead of time (some inside sources) and if they come thru then I'll post it here.
Last year the Chipwoks came out at 9am and sometimes earlier


----------



## Delphinus317

Here is my plan for Saturday, June 13th.  It'll be our only day for DHS/SWW, and I'm trying to find a balance with rides/shows without running back & forth all over the park.  Bold Items are ADR's/FP+, rides are negotiable depending on Meet & Greet schedule.  No RnR or ToT this time since DS9 is not a fan of either.  Any thoughts/suggestions?  How does it look?

Bring Breakfast/Snacks to eat while waiting in line
Arrive EARLY - FP for Meet & Greets (Not sure who yet, depends who DS9 decides he wants to meet)
Stormtroopers at the Gate
_Jedi Training Academy Sign Ups (ABC Sound Studio) - 6:30pm Show/1st Choice_
The Great Movie Ride
_*Toy Story Mania FP+ (8:25-9:25am)*
*FtF Premium Package - Check in @ Min & Bills Dockside Diner @ 10am* (Sign up for SotS reserved seating)
Legends of the Force Celebrity Motorcade (10:30-11:30am)
*Star Tours FP+ (11:40am-12:40pm)*_
Muppet Vision 3D
_*Sci-Fi Dine In Theater - 12:45pm*_
One Man's Dream? Disney Animation? LMM (2:10)?
_ Stars of the Saga (3:15pm) - Use FtF PP Reserved Seating_
Down Time/Shopping_
*A Conversation with Frank Oz FP+ (4:50-5:05pm) 5:15pm Show*
Jedi Training Academy - 6:30pm
*Jedi Mickey STAR WARS Dine @ H&V - 7:20pm*
 Symphony in the Stars (SW Dessert Party 8:45pm) - 9:30pm
Fantasmic! - 10:30pm_

Dinner & dessert party being so close together is going to be a lot of food, but I'm ok with that.  Haha.


----------



## Tltorrez

the most random thing happened yesterday. I asked my MIL to help me make a Princess Leia belt. I haven't been able to find any separate from a full costume, except really expensive ones on etsy. So she went to the craft store to get what she needed, and when she came out she saw that there was a Halloween store in the same plaza. So she goes in and asks if they have any belts, and the woman points her to several boxes of random pieces that have been separated from costumes. And there in the box was a Princess Leia belt. $9.99

My MIL has the most amazing shopping karma. I mean, why is a Halloween store even open in April? *lol*


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> please report back if there are any SW out and about on the 4th.



We'll be there May 4th too. It's the first one dh has off from work. Still have Galactic Breakfast scheduled and still thinking of cancelling...

I'll text you anything we see.


----------



## yulilin3

Delphinus317 said:


> Here is my plan for Saturday, June 13th.  It'll be our only day for DHS/SWW, and I'm trying to find a balance with rides/shows without running back & forth all over the park.  Bold Items are ADR's/FP+, rides are negotiable depending on Meet & Greet schedule.  No RnR or ToT this time since DS9 is not a fan of either.  Any thoughts/suggestions?  How does it look?
> 
> Bring Breakfast/Snacks to eat while waiting in line
> Arrive EARLY - FP for Meet & Greets (Not sure who yet, depends who DS9 decides he wants to meet)
> Stormtroopers at the Gate
> _Jedi Training Academy Sign Ups (ABC Sound Studio) - 6:30pm Show/1st Choice_
> The Great Movie Ride
> _*Toy Story Mania FP+ (8:25-9:25am)
> FtF Premium Package - Check in @ Min & Bills Dockside Diner @ 10am* (Sign up for SotS reserved seating)
> Legends of the Force Celebrity Motorcade (10:30-11:30am)
> *Star Tours FP+ (11:40am-12:40pm)*_
> Muppet Vision 3D
> _*Sci-Fi Dine In Theater - 12:45pm*_
> One Man's Dream? Disney Animation? LMM (2:10)?
> _ Stars of the Saga (3:15pm) - Use FtF PP Reserved Seating_
> Down Time/Shopping
> _*A Conversation with Frank Oz FP+ (4:50-5:05pm) 5:15pm Show*
> Jedi Training Academy - 6:30pm
> *Jedi Mickey STAR WARS Dine @ H&V - 7:20pm*
> Symphony in the Stars (SW Dessert Party 8:45pm) - 9:30pm
> Fantasmic! - 10:30pm_
> 
> Dinner & dessert party being so close together is going to be a lot of food, but I'm ok with that.  Haha.


You have to remember to leave some time for the celebrity fp...we don't know the schedules for those but I could give you an idea based on last years times depending on the actor.
Sign up for JTA during SWW is at Indiana Jones, once you enter the park stay on your left and you will see signs for the sign up
Between SotS and Frank Oz you will only have 50 minutes
the rest looks good. I always recommend that if JTA is a high priority you should try and schedule in the morning, early afternoon, chances of rain goes up as the day progresses.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> the most random thing happened yesterday. I asked my MIL to help me make a Princess Leia belt. I haven't been able to find any separate from a full costume, except really expensive ones on etsy. So she went to the craft store to get what she needed, and when she came out she saw that there was a Halloween store in the same plaza. So she goes in and asks if they have any belts, and the woman points her to several boxes of random pieces that have been separated from costumes. And there in the box was a Princess Leia belt. $9.99
> 
> My MIL has the most amazing shopping karma. I mean, why is a Halloween store even open in April? *lol*


That's awesome, we went to an all year open Halloween store on International Dr. to find my DD black leather gloves for her Sabine, we didn't find the exact ones she needed but we modified them and it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Delphinus317

yulilin3 said:


> You have to remember to leave some time for the celebrity fp...we don't know the schedules for those but I could give you an idea based on last years times depending on the actor.



Ok, I figured I'd have to switch some things around and/or cut something for the Celebrity FP.



yulilin3 said:


> Sign up for JTA during SWW is at Indiana Jones, once you enter the park stay on your left and you will see signs for the sign up



I had no idea, thanks for that info!!



yulilin3 said:


> Between SotS and Frank Oz you will only have 50 minutes



I plan to use that time to do some shopping, grab a drink/snack, or just relax between the shows.  Will see how we feel at that point.



yulilin3 said:


> the rest looks good. I always recommend that if JTA is a high priority you should try and schedule in the morning, early afternoon, chances of rain goes up as the day progresses.



For my DS9, Toy Story is a higher priority for him, and for the sake of my sanity in planning this day, I'll take my chances with the weather.  Haha.  All good.

Thanks so much for your input & help!!


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> No, it's pretty much the same every weekend
> 
> He's never been to SWW



he was so well-spoken in this clip from SW celebration, should be a good story-teller.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

wdwalice said:


> That was the one I had wanted but since it's sold out, thinking about these
> 
> https://www.travel-goods.org/press-releases/member_american-toruister-StarWars.pdf



American Tourister  Released a whole bunch of carry on and regular size SW luggage at SWC Anaheim.....


----------



## Cluelyss

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Kenny the Pirate has the Chipawoks coming out at 8:30 am on his site (last year info?) - I'm hoping they come out that early again this year!   Also never did figure out if I'd be able to tell which SWW info was updated for 2015 (we'll be there for the first weekend) - I know he'll be there updating the first day but how will I know which times / schedules have been updated from the 2014 info?


At the top of KtP's character locator, there is an updated date (right now it reads "updated for the week of April 27 - May 2"). He will be there the first day of SWW to verify/update info from last year, but right now (and until the first day of SWW), treat everything as unofficial.


----------



## Felipe4

How does this look for an itinerary?

June 13:

7:45 - Storm the Gates 
8:00 - Galactic Breakfast
9:35-10:35 - TSMM FP
10:00 - FTF Sign in (hope to get  SotS)
11:00 - Parade
12:25-1:25 - Star Tours FP 
1:00 - D-Tech Me Appt/Maul browsing
Lunch - QS/snacks undecided possibly Ackbar Snackbar in the Maul?
2:50 - SotS (FtF FP if still available.)
4:00-4:30 Rebel Hangar Snack
4:50 - Frank Oz FP
6:25 - Jedi Mickey
8:30 - Star Wars Fireworks Dessert Party
10:30 - Fantasmic

June 14:

8:05 - Be Our Guest Breakfast
9:00 - 7DMT from BoG Rope
9:00 - 10:45 Other popular MK rides with shorter lines (HM, BtMRR, Splash, JC, Space, Speedway, Dumbo)
11:00 Take bus to HS 
11:35-12:35 - ToT FP
12:50-1:50 - RnRC FP
1:30 - 50's Prime Time Lunch
2:50 - SotS FP - (we'll cancel if we get it on the previous day and probably swap it out for Star Tours)
5:00 - Rebel Hangar Drinks
8:30 - O'hana Dinner


----------



## yulilin3

looks good @Felipe4


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Good Monday to you all... I hope everyone's planning is going stellar.... It's hard for me to grasp that my _*fiance*_ and I, along with all the other whom signed up for it, will be at the GG event right now in just 16 days!!!

I think I have my two weekends pretty planned out... Here's weekend 1 and 2 for us.

Friday May 15th
6AM Be at park to get Celebrity FP (maybe earlier if we can move our buns)
845-945AM TZToT FP
930AM - FtF SW Premium Package Checkin
(ask for Beyond the Force Rebels Passes)
1220PM 50's Prime Time Cafe ADR
145PM IF we got the passed go to "Beyond the Force Rebels" Show
315PM Preshow & Stars Of the Saga FP
455-555PM Star Tours FP
6PM Jedi Mickey's SW Dine @ H&V ADRs
845PM check in for FtF Fireworks and desert party!

Saturday May 16th
Stay at resort getting costumes together!
845AM be inline to check in for Marching in the Parade 
11AM get goose bumps as the parade starts, try not to cry tears of joy!
After parade leave park, take a shower at AKL!  cause you know we are gonna melt!
2PM Le Cellier ADR for Late Lunch
Check out EPCOT Flower and Garden Event
Return to DHS for evening
530-630PM TSMM FP
630-730PM TZToT FP
730-830PM Star Tours FP
8PM Find Yulilin, give her a hug while she enjoys her FtF package, YEAH!
After finding Yulilin check out what other DISers are doing at the Yulilin Cantina site!

Sunday May 17th
6AM Be at park to get Celebrity FP (maybe earlier if we can move our buns)
810-910AM R'n'R FP
910-1010AM TZToT FP
10 Go to Backlot Express, hope the Rebel Hanger area doesn't mess things up and hang our with Yulilin and other DISers 
1025-1125AM Star Tours FP (if we are chatting with DISers still might skip this)
Head back over to EPCOT and check out the last day of the Flower and Garden Festival
605PM Flying Fish ADRs
Go to EPCOT and check out the last of the Garden and Flower Event OR got back to resort and relax!!!

Friday May 22nd
Stay at resort getting costumes together!
845AM be inline to check in for Marching in the Parade 
11AM get goose bumps as the parade starts, try not to cry tears of joy!
After parade leave park, take a shower at AKL!  cause you know we are gonna melt! 
2PM Kona Cafe ADR for Late Lunch
Head over to MK for 24 hours event and stay as long as we can stand it!
350-450PM Haunter Mansion FP
455-55PM Space Mountain
705PM Artist Point ADR for Late Dinner
1125-1225AM Seven Dwarfs Mine Train

Saturday May 23rd
6AM Be at park to get Celebrity FP (maybe earlier if we can move our buns)
8AM SW Dine-In Galactic SciFi Breakfast ADR
925-1025AM R'n'R FP
10AM Check into FtF DELUXE Package (woot woot)
1120-1220PM Star Tours FP
145PM Behind the Force show Deluxe FP
315PM Pre Show & Stars of the Saga Deluxe FP
515PM Ewok Tale Deluxe FP
620-720PM TZToT FP
710PM Brown Derby ADR
(we are skipping the JAT show to eat dinner!)
830PM Checkin for FtF Deluxe Fireworks and desert party!

Sunday May 24th
6AM Be at park to get Celebrity FP (maybe earlier if we can move our buns)
OR stay in bed! after 24 MK and Saturday's Deluxe FtF package schedule, we are gonna be tired!
Hang out at DHS in the morning
10 Go to Backlot Express, hope the Rebel Hanger area doesn't mess things up and hang our with Yulilin and other DISers 
Head over to EPCOT
1240-140PM Meet Disney Pals FP
205-305PM Spaceship Earth FP
330-430PM Soarin' FP
5PM Chef de France ADR
7-715PM Checkin for Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party for EPCOT Fireworks show


Now that you read all of this why did I show you stuff that wasn't in DHS or SWW related!? Because if you have a hopper pass you can totally mix it up! We did this last year during our one long weekend "2014 SWW Quickie" as we called it. We were only there Thursday - Monday last year, stayed at BWI and hopped between EPCOT and DHS our whole visit, and it worked out super well. Mind you my _Fiance_ and I are very mobile people, and using the boat between the two was extra helpful!

We have a car this year, so we are spreading out a little more, still most of the weekend will be at DHS but hopefully we can mix it up well this year too! I will be sure to keep you posted as to how successful we are this year in my trip report 


*** pssst did anyone notice that in this post my BF became my fiance? He asked me the Wednesday before we left for SWC, and of course I said YES!!!! ***

edit: spelling errors and typo corrections


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Felipe4 said:


> How does this look for an itinerary?
> 
> June 13:
> 
> 7:45 - Storm the Gates
> 8:00 - Galactic Breakfast
> 9:35-10:35 - TSMM FP
> 10:00 - FTF Sign in (hope to get  SotS)
> 11:00 - Parade
> 12:25-1:25 - Star Tours FP
> 1:00 - D-Tech Me Appt/Maul browsing
> Lunch - QS/snacks undecided possibly Ackbar Snackbar in the Maul?
> 2:50 - SotS (FtF FP if still available.)
> 4:00-4:30 Rebel Hangar Snack
> 4:50 - Frank Oz FP
> 6:25 - Jedi Mickey
> 8:30 - Star Wars Fireworks Dessert Party
> 10:30 - Fantasmic
> 
> June 14:
> 
> 8:05 - Be Our Guest Breakfast
> 9:00 - 7DMT from BoG Rope
> 9:00 - 10:45 Other popular MK rides with shorter lines (HM, BtMRR, Splash, JC, Space, Speedway, Dumbo)
> 11:00 Take bus to HS
> 11:35-12:35 - ToT FP
> 12:50-1:50 - RnRC FP
> 1:30 - 50's Prime Time Lunch
> 2:50 - SotS FP - (we'll cancel if we get it on the previous day and probably swap it out for Star Tours)
> 5:00 - Rebel Hangar Drinks
> 8:30 - O'hana Dinner



Just a far warning last year Acbar Snack bar was cupcakes, prezzles and popcorn with fun drinks... I am not sure there was any "REAL" food, @yulilin3 can you confirm?!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Good Monday to you all... I hope everyone's planning is going stellar.... It's hard for me to grasp that my _*fiance*_ and I, along with all the other whom signed up for it, will be at the GG event right now in just 16 days!!!
> 
> I think I have my two weekends pretty planned out... Here's weekend 1 and 2 for us.
> 
> Friday May 15th
> 6AM Be at park to get Celebrity FP (maybe earlier if we can move our buns)
> 845-945AM TZToT FP
> 930AM - FtF SW Premium Package Checkin
> (ask for Beyond the Force Rebels Passes)
> 1220PM 50's Prime Time Cafe ADR
> 145PM IF we got the passed go to "Beyond the Force Rebels" Show
> 315PM Preshow & Stars Of the Saga FP
> 455-555PM Star Tours FP
> 6PM Jedi Mickey's SW Dine @ H&V ADRs
> 845PM check in for FtF Fireworks and desert party!
> 
> Saturday May 16th
> Stay at resort getting costumes together!
> 845AM be inline to check in for Marching in the Parade
> 11AM get goose bumps as the parade starts, try not to cry tears of joy!
> After parade leave park, get changes and shower at AKL!  cause you know we are gonna melt!
> 2PM Le Cellier ADR for Late Lunch
> Check out EPCOT Flower and Garden Event
> Return to DHS for evening
> 530-630PM TSMM FP
> 630-730PM TZToT FP
> 730-830PM Star Tours FP
> 8PM Find Yulilin, give her a hug while she enjoys her FtF package, YEAH!
> After finding Yulilin check out what other DISers are doing at the Yulilin Cantina site!
> 
> Sunday May 17th
> 6AM Be at park to get Celebrity FP (maybe earlier if we can move our buns)
> 810-910AM R'n'R FP
> 910-1010AM TZToT FP
> 10 Go to Backlot Express, hope the Rebel Hanger area doesn't mess things up and hang our with Yulilin and other DISers
> 1025-1125AM Star Tours FP (if we are chatting with DISers still might skip this)
> Head back over to EPCOT and check out the last day of the Flower and Garden Festival
> 605PM Flying Fish ADRs
> Go to EPCOT and check out the last of the Garden and Flower Event OR got back to resort and relax!!!
> 
> Friday May 22nd
> Stay at resort getting costumes together!
> 845AM be inline to check in for Marching in the Parade
> 11AM get goose bumps as the parade starts, try not to cry tears of joy!
> After parade leave park, get changes and shower at AKL!  cause you know we are gonna melt!
> 2PM Kona Cafe ADR for Late Lunch
> Head over to MK for 24 hours event and stay as long as we can stand it!
> 350-450PM Haunter Mansion FP
> 455-55PM Space Mountain
> 705PM Artist Point ADR for Late Dinner
> 1125-1225AM Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> 
> Saturday May 23rd
> 6AM Be at park to get Celebrity FP (maybe earlier if we can move our buns)
> 8AM SW Dine-In Galactic SciFi Breakfast ADR
> 925-1025AM R'n'R FP
> 10AM Check into FtF DELUXE Package (woot woot)
> 1120-1220PM Star Tours FP
> 145PM Behind the Force show Deluxe FP
> 315PM Pre Show & Stars of the Saga Deluxe FP
> 515PM Ewok Tale Deluxe FP
> 620-720PM TZToT FP
> 710PM Brown Derby ADR
> (we are skipping the JAT show to eat dinner!)
> 830PM Checkin for FtF Deluxe Fireworks and desert party!
> 
> Sunday May 24th
> 6AM Be at park to get Celebrity FP (maybe earlier if we can move our buns)
> OR stay in bed! after 24 MK and Saturday's Deluxe FtF package schedule, we are gonna be tired!
> Hang out at DHS in the morning
> 10 Go to Backlot Express, hope the Rebel Hanger area doesn't mess things up and hang our with Yulilin and other DISers
> Head over to EPCOT
> 1240-140PM Meet Disney Pals FP
> 205-305PM Spaceship Earth FP
> 330-430PM Soarin' FP
> 5PM Chef de France ADR
> 7-715PM Checkin for Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party for EPCOT Fireworks show
> 
> 
> Now that you read all of this why did I show you stuff that wasn't in DHS or SWW related!? Because if you have a hopper pass you can totally mix it up! We did this last year during our one long weekend "2014 SWW Quickie" as we called it. We were only there Thursday - Monday last year, stayed at BWI and hopped between EPCOT and DHS our whole visit, and it worked out super well. Mind you my _Fiance_ and I are very mobile people, and using the boat between the two was extra helpful!
> 
> We have a car this year, so we are spreading out a little more, still most of the weekend will be at DHS but hopefully we can mix it up well this year too! I will be sure to keep you posted as to how successful we are this year in my trip report
> 
> 
> *** pssst did anyone notice that in this post my BF because my fiance? He asked me the Wednesday before we left for SWC, and of course I said YES!!!! ***


Remember the meet is after the parade, so around 11:30am
I hope you are not a sympathetic crier cause as soon as I see you and your DBF I'll be crying...so don't look in my direction


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Remember the meet is after the parade, so around 11:30am
> I hope you are not a sympathetic crier cause as soon as I see you and your DBF I'll be crying...so don't look in my direction



Ok, then you have to throw hankies at me 

Depending on how the herd us out of there will depend if I can get back into the park after parade, not sure how much time we will have or how things are going to run. That's why I planned to make sure I caught up with DISers and you at other times just to make sure


----------



## jane2073

The Sunrise Student said:


> Good Monday to you all... I hope everyone's planning is going stellar.... It's hard for me to grasp that my _*fiance*_ and I, along with all the other whom signed up for it, will be at the GG event right now in just 16 days!!!
> 
> I think I have my two weekends pretty planned out... Here's weekend 1 and 2 for us.
> 
> Friday May 15th
> 6AM Be at park to get Celebrity FP (maybe earlier if we can move our buns)
> 845-945AM TZToT FP
> 930AM - FtF SW Premium Package Checkin
> (ask for Beyond the Force Rebels Passes)
> 1220PM 50's Prime Time Cafe ADR
> 145PM IF we got the passed go to "Beyond the Force Rebels" Show
> 315PM Preshow & Stars Of the Saga FP
> 455-555PM Star Tours FP
> 6PM Jedi Mickey's SW Dine @ H&V ADRs
> 845PM check in for FtF Fireworks and desert party!
> 
> Saturday May 16th
> Stay at resort getting costumes together!
> 845AM be inline to check in for Marching in the Parade
> 11AM get goose bumps as the parade starts, try not to cry tears of joy!
> After parade leave park, take a shower at AKL!  cause you know we are gonna melt!
> 2PM Le Cellier ADR for Late Lunch
> Check out EPCOT Flower and Garden Event
> Return to DHS for evening
> 530-630PM TSMM FP
> 630-730PM TZToT FP
> 730-830PM Star Tours FP
> 8PM Find Yulilin, give her a hug while she enjoys her FtF package, YEAH!
> After finding Yulilin check out what other DISers are doing at the Yulilin Cantina site!
> 
> Sunday May 17th
> 6AM Be at park to get Celebrity FP (maybe earlier if we can move our buns)
> 810-910AM R'n'R FP
> 910-1010AM TZToT FP
> 10 Go to Backlot Express, hope the Rebel Hanger area doesn't mess things up and hang our with Yulilin and other DISers
> 1025-1125AM Star Tours FP (if we are chatting with DISers still might skip this)
> Head back over to EPCOT and check out the last day of the Flower and Garden Festival
> 605PM Flying Fish ADRs
> Go to EPCOT and check out the last of the Garden and Flower Event OR got back to resort and relax!!!
> 
> Friday May 22nd
> Stay at resort getting costumes together!
> 845AM be inline to check in for Marching in the Parade
> 11AM get goose bumps as the parade starts, try not to cry tears of joy!
> After parade leave park, take a shower at AKL!  cause you know we are gonna melt!
> 2PM Kona Cafe ADR for Late Lunch
> Head over to MK for 24 hours event and stay as long as we can stand it!
> 350-450PM Haunter Mansion FP
> 455-55PM Space Mountain
> 705PM Artist Point ADR for Late Dinner
> 1125-1225AM Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> 
> Saturday May 23rd
> 6AM Be at park to get Celebrity FP (maybe earlier if we can move our buns)
> 8AM SW Dine-In Galactic SciFi Breakfast ADR
> 925-1025AM R'n'R FP
> 10AM Check into FtF DELUXE Package (woot woot)
> 1120-1220PM Star Tours FP
> 145PM Behind the Force show Deluxe FP
> 315PM Pre Show & Stars of the Saga Deluxe FP
> 515PM Ewok Tale Deluxe FP
> 620-720PM TZToT FP
> 710PM Brown Derby ADR
> (we are skipping the JAT show to eat dinner!)
> 830PM Checkin for FtF Deluxe Fireworks and desert party!
> 
> Sunday May 24th
> 6AM Be at park to get Celebrity FP (maybe earlier if we can move our buns)
> OR stay in bed! after 24 MK and Saturday's Deluxe FtF package schedule, we are gonna be tired!
> Hang out at DHS in the morning
> 10 Go to Backlot Express, hope the Rebel Hanger area doesn't mess things up and hang our with Yulilin and other DISers
> Head over to EPCOT
> 1240-140PM Meet Disney Pals FP
> 205-305PM Spaceship Earth FP
> 330-430PM Soarin' FP
> 5PM Chef de France ADR
> 7-715PM Checkin for Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party for EPCOT Fireworks show
> 
> 
> Now that you read all of this why did I show you stuff that wasn't in DHS or SWW related!? Because if you have a hopper pass you can totally mix it up! We did this last year during our one long weekend "2014 SWW Quickie" as we called it. We were only there Thursday - Monday last year, stayed at BWI and hopped between EPCOT and DHS our whole visit, and it worked out super well. Mind you my _Fiance_ and I are very mobile people, and using the boat between the two was extra helpful!
> 
> We have a car this year, so we are spreading out a little more, still most of the weekend will be at DHS but hopefully we can mix it up well this year too! I will be sure to keep you posted as to how successful we are this year in my trip report
> 
> 
> *** pssst did anyone notice that in this post my BF because my fiance? He asked me the Wednesday before we left for SWC, and of course I said YES!!!! ***



Congratulations!!! That is awesome!!


----------



## yulilin3

@The Sunrise Student  Did you notice how I was able to keep a secret...very proud of myself... Congratulations...will the officers be wearing engagement rings?


----------



## yulilin3

I'll probably watch the parade on  Saturdays  and on Sunday I'll grab a table at Backlot Express early, before the parade comes thru. If they don't block it off for the Hangar


----------



## HCinKC

The Sunrise Student said:


> Good Monday to you all... I hope everyone's planning is going stellar.... It's hard for me to grasp that my _*fiance*_ and I, along with all the other whom signed up for it, will be at the GG event right now in just 16 days!!!
> 
> *** pssst did anyone notice that in this post my BF because my fiance? He asked me the Wednesday before we left for SWC, and of course I said YES!!!! ***


Congrats!


----------



## drlaurafsu

Congratulations!! What a way to kick off your upcoming vacations! 

Between getting things scheduled for this trip, excursion planning for our DCL Baltic cruise in July and that pesky work thing that keeps getting in the way, I am so not ready for ADRs for Wine and Dine or SW Half Marathon research. Haven't even booked a room to wine and dine! Yikes!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> @The Sunrise Student  Did you notice how I was able to keep a secret...very proud of myself... Congratulations...will the officers be wearing engagement rings?



LOL on keeping a secret...

Engagement ring will be hidden under officer gloves, but will visible the rest of the time


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Remember the meet is after the parade, so around 11:30am
> I hope you are not a sympathetic crier cause as soon as I see you and your DBF I'll be crying...so don't look in my direction



I'm a sympathetic crier so nobody look at me either.  Disney will wonder why there are so many parade spectators randomly crying.


----------



## keishashadow

Sunrise Student - congrats!!!

seems to be many fans of *her universe* gear here.  Just noticed lots of it (and other SW clothing) on thinkgeek website.  Picked up a tshirt 60% off! 

I usually only buy stuff from thinkgeek around Xmas, so that could be a ciontributing issue but find they are a bit slow as to shipping.  I'd like to think i'll have my shirt by 5/15 but keep it in mind if ordering & make sure to dig for coupons.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

drlaurafsu said:


> Congratulations!! What a way to kick off your upcoming vacations!
> 
> Between getting things scheduled for this trip, excursion planning for our DCL Baltic cruise in July and that pesky work thing that keeps getting in the way, I am so not ready for ADRs for Wine and Dine or SW Half Marathon research. Haven't even booked a room to wine and dine! Yikes!



You and me both.  I'm trying to decide if I want free dining for for and wine half.  By the time I decide it will be sold out.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Just a far warning last year Acbar Snack bar was cupcakes, prezzles and popcorn with fun drinks... I am not sure there was any "REAL" food, @yulilin3 can you confirm?!


yep that's what it was


----------



## The Sunrise Student

drlaurafsu said:


> Congratulations!! What a way to kick off your upcoming vacations!
> 
> Between getting things scheduled for this trip, excursion planning for our DCL Baltic cruise in July and that pesky work thing that keeps getting in the way, I am so not ready for ADRs for Wine and Dine or SW Half Marathon research. Haven't even booked a room to wine and dine! Yikes!



I can understand that... I have already been driven into wedding planning, next year is going to be super busy... Wedding in March, SWW and return family trip in October for Food and Wine. Head is spinning just thinking about it. While working and check out the boards I am waiting for the wedding consultant at our hopefully remote beach location wedding to get back with me and say yes we have your date open! Send much pixie dust please and well wishes.... I am on pins and needles....


----------



## Cynister

Not sure if this was posted earlier? Looks like maybe the Rebels Lounge is listed as the Oasis Canteen? Looks to be only drinks & a variety of funnelcakes.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Cynister said:


> Not sure if this was posted earlier? Looks like maybe the Rebels Lounge is listed as the Oasis Canteen? Looks to be only drinks & a variety of funnelcakes.


Looking, trying to find this info....


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Not sure if this was posted earlier? Looks like maybe the Rebels Lounge is listed as the Oasis Canteen? Looks to be only drinks & a variety of funnelcakes.


no that's a little booth next to Indiana Jones


----------



## markmcalear

yulilin3 said:


> no that's a little booth next to Indiana Jones



I remember on my first WDW visit, a very helpful CM told me that I should go there to get a funnel cake cos they were awesome. He was right!!!


----------



## OZMom

Congrats @The Sunrise Student!! That is such great news, I am very excited for you!!!


----------



## Candleshoe

The Sunrise Student said:


> my _*fiance*_ and I,


Well well well...
that was QUITE the Celebration you two went to!

Congrats!


----------



## lovingeire

The Sunrise Student said:


> Good Monday to you all... I hope everyone's planning is going stellar.... It's hard for me to grasp that my _*fiance*_ and I, along with all the other whom signed up for it, will be at the GG event right now in just 16 days!!!
> 
> *** pssst did anyone notice that in this post my BF because my fiance? He asked me the Wednesday before we left for SWC, and of course I said YES!!!! ***



I saw the first mention of fiancé and was wondering if I had missed an announcement!  Congrats and best wishes to you both!



drlaurafsu said:


> Between getting things scheduled for this trip, excursion planning for our DCL Baltic cruise in July and that pesky work thing that keeps getting in the way, I am so not ready for ADRs for Wine and Dine or SW Half Marathon research. Haven't even booked a room to wine and dine! Yikes!



We haven't booked our W&D room yet either!  I am so behind!  I need to get on it!  Have to decide if we're splurging on the resort for our adults only trip or if we should stick with a mod since I'm hoping to do GSC as well.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You and me both.  I'm trying to decide if I want free dining for for and wine half.  By the time I decide it will be sold out.



Free dining is the bane of my existence!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

We haven't booked our W&D room yet either!  I am so behind!  I need to get on it!  Have to decide if we're splurging on the resort for our adults only trip or if we should stick with a mod since I'm hoping to do GSC as well.



Free dining is the bane of my existence![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Me too.  We were thinking maybe the counter service at a value, we usually ended up getting sick from over eating at the table services when we had it before.
> 
> But I get caught up in all the excitement, even though for us a room discount would make more sense.


----------



## msmama

Congrats @The Sunrise Student!!!


----------



## Itinkso

The Sunrise Student said:


> my _*fiance*_ and I


Such wonderful news, Sunrise!! Happy wedding planning!


----------



## Monykalyn

Ditto the congrats to @The Sunrise Student !! Reading this on the sly at work and read *fiancé *3 times wondering where I'd missed the announcement!!


----------



## coluk003

The Sunrise Student said:


> American Tourister  Released a whole bunch of carry on and regular size SW luggage at SWC Anaheim.....



Those were some high priced pieces of luggage. I think the carry on was about 120 iirc.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

The Sunrise Student said:


> I can understand that... I have already been driven into wedding planning, next year is going to be super busy... Wedding in March, SWW and return family trip in October for Food and Wine. Head is spinning just thinking about it. While working and check out the boards I am waiting for the wedding consultant at our hopefully remote beach location wedding to get back with me and say yes we have your date open! Send much pixie dust please and well wishes.... I am on pins and needles....


should I be holding my breath waiting for a wedding invite?   

I'm thinking Not but once you see us waving frantically and screaming at you in the parade the 1st Saturday I'm sure you'll feel a strong need to invite us   Just kidding you obviously!


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> no that's a little booth next to Indiana Jones



Ah, thank goodness! I'm still holding out hope that Rebel Lounge may take reservations.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> It's hard for me to grasp that my _*fiance*_ and I, along with all the other whom signed up for it, will be at the GG event right now in just 16 days!!!
> 
> ...
> Saturday May 16th
> Stay at resort getting costumes together!
> 845AM be inline to check in for Marching in the Parade
> *11AM get goose bumps as the parade starts, try not to cry tears of joy!*



CONGRATS for the first *BOLD* part above, and I love the second *BOLD* part.


----------



## AThrillingChase

The Sunrise Student said:


> Just a far warning last year Acbar Snack bar was cupcakes, prezzles and popcorn with fun drinks... I am not sure there was any "REAL" food, @yulilin3 can you confirm?!


 
Did this start last year? I don't remember seeing it in 2013 back when it was still over by RnRc and TOT. I'd be interested in what they have though. Nothing like a shopping concession stand 



drlaurafsu said:


> Congratulations!! What a way to kick off your upcoming vacations!
> 
> Between getting things scheduled for this trip, excursion planning for our DCL Baltic cruise in July and that pesky work thing that keeps getting in the way, I am so not ready for ADRs for Wine and Dine or SW Half Marathon research. Haven't even booked a room to wine and dine! Yikes!


 


OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You and me both.  I'm trying to decide if I want free dining for for and wine half.  By the time I decide it will be sold out.


 
I booked through RD the day before regular registration opened and some were already full. But, they did give me a great discount. Might be worth looking at that vs. free dining if you haven't yet. Especially with food and wine happening, I try to stay ADR light! Also, if you have the Disney visa remember RD room only still counts as a package for the 6 months 0% promotion since sports discounts go through the Walt Disney ticket company. It is helping me also plan for marathon weekend in January without feeling too overwhelmed!


----------



## Cluelyss

Monykalyn said:


> Ditto the congrats to @The Sunrise Student !! Reading this on the sly at work and read *fiancé *3 times wondering where I'd missed the announcement!!


LOL, me too! Congrats @The Sunrise Student!!!


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Did this start last year? I don't remember seeing it in 2013 back when it was still over by RnRc and TOT. I'd be interested in what they have though. Nothing like a shopping concession stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I booked through RD the day before regular registration opened and some were already full. But, they did give me a great discount. Might be worth looking at that vs. free dining if you haven't yet. Especially with food and wine happening, I try to stay ADR light! Also, if you have the Disney visa remember RD room only still counts as a package for the 6 months 0% promotion since sports discounts go through the Walt Disney ticket company. It is helping me also plan for marathon weekend in January without feeling too overwhelmed!


----------



## wdwalice

The Sunrise Student said:


> American Tourister  Released a whole bunch of carry on and regular size SW luggage at SWC Anaheim.....



I have been searching the internet and cannot find R2D2 or Vader. I guess we will have to wait.  Really wanted it for our trip. 

And CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Felipe4

@The Sunrise Student Congratulations!!! So exciting!

Thanks for the input on the Ackbar Snackbar. We figure we might still be full from breakfast and the parade, so hoping we can hold out until the Rebel Hangar at 4PM for appetizers and then Jedi Mickey. I love me some cupcakes, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to eat ALL the cupcakes at the Dessert Party. The Darth Vader cupcakes were pretty rich.


----------



## yulilin3

slow day...here's from backstage humor


----------



## wdhinn89

The Sunrise Student said:


> I can understand that... I have already been driven into wedding planning, next year is going to be super busy... Wedding in March, SWW and return family trip in October for Food and Wine. Head is spinning just thinking about it. While working and check out the boards I am waiting for the wedding consultant at our hopefully remote beach location wedding to get back with me and say yes we have your date open! Send much pixie dust please and well wishes.... I am on pins and needles....



Congratulations and happy planning!!!


----------



## luvallprincesses

Mommy2Jameson said:


> I'll let you know if/when I get my ADR on the 13/14th and we can coordinate so you can get my 12th!


I would be so appreciative of that!


----------



## Felipe4

yulilin3 said:


> slow day...here's from backstage humor
> View attachment 91088



No chance. No way. I won't say it no, no.

Or y'know, the dark side is taking over the mansion.


----------



## growinupdisney

We will be there June 6-12. I was wondering if I should get fp for the frozen sing a long for my daughter. Most of our fp are for Ray Parks or the othe headliners but my daughter really wants to do the Frozen thing. Will it be able to see just standby instead of getting fp. I am talking about the Sat and Sun of SWW


----------



## yulilin3

growinupdisney said:


> We will be there June 6-12. I was wondering if I should get fp for the frozen sing a long for my daughter. Most of our fp are for Ray Parks or the othe headliners but my daughter really wants to do the Frozen thing. Will it be able to see just standby instead of getting fp. I am talking about the Sat and Sun of SWW


The Frozen Sing Along is very popular but I've heard reports that it doesn't really need a fp. Let me tag @lovethattink she's the expert on all things Frozen


----------



## jtowntoflorida

We'll have to do the Frozen singalong once, but I think especially during SWW it's not something you'll need a FP+ for.  Unless people are flocking to the airconditioned space after having to endure virtually all of SWW out in the elements!


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> We'll have to do the Frozen singalong once, but I think especially during SWW it's not something you'll need a FP+ for.  Unless people are flocking to the airconditioned space after having to endure virtually all of SWW out in the elements!


and this is why attractions that never see a line, like Muppetvision 3D see higher wait times. Either people want to take a break from all the SWW stuff or they didn't know or don't want to be a part of SWW so they flock to non SW attractions.


----------



## slaveone

Or just ac desperation.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> Or just ac desperation.


for A/C people just go to One Man's Dream or ANimation Bldg since it requires no lines at all


----------



## Ninja Mom

I thought I quoted that post on Tipping Cast Members but it's not showing up... Anyway I thought I would tell everybody what I do since so many of the CM's CAN'T be tipped.

On my smart phone I've downloaded an app called "Color Notes". On some phones it's called "Sticky notes" or whatever but you get the idea.

It's basically a "Post it Note" app for your phone where you can type in text. When ever I come across a fantastic CM I make a note of the name and location city on their name tag and then I type that in my phone's Post it Note app along with a description of what was going on when the CM was being awesome. 

Then on my way out of the park I stop at Guest Services and ask for one of those cards to compliment a cast member. I write down their name and city and how much I appreciated what they were doing and hand it over. The CM's working the Guest services desk are eternally grateful that you have done this for a fellow CM.

So this little tip of mine is FREE, it's EASY and it will really help to make some one else's day.

Rarely, I have had to make a note of the name, city and location of a CM that is, shall we say "Misbehaving", and turn that into Guest services. Overwhelmingly I use my Post it note phone app powers for good but it's nice to know that if I should encounter an "Evil doer" I can take care of letting guest services know that they are due for some re-training ASAP! 

~NM


----------



## JenStemp

MooksterL1 said:


> My autograph books came on Sat and I couldn't look at them until this morning. They are so cute thanks to the great DISigners!  I put their fav characters on the back and a background page with each autograph page for pics later. I also included a few of the journal pages so they can write notes. View attachment 90991 View attachment 90992View attachment 90994


OMG!! Those are awesome! I never would have thought to do something like that for our boys. Our oldest doesn't care about autographs from teh regular characters anymore, bu tI bet he will for the SW characters. Where di you order that from?


----------



## RedM94

First and foremost congratulations to Sunrise Student!!!  That is awesome and I hope to see you both again this year.  

General question to all:

I have been watching the ADR cancelation thread in hopes of finding someone canceling the FTF Deluxe Premium Package.  I am now wondering if that is the best place to be looking.  Any thoughts would be greatly appciated.  

After seeing how many book the same ADR on multiple days at multiple times in case their plans change, I am sure there will be cancelations.   Maybe my best best will be three days before?

Rick


----------



## slaveone

Between three and five with some chance at one day.


----------



## Itinkso

RedM94 said:


> I have been watching the ADR cancelation thread in hopes of finding someone canceling the FTF Deluxe Premium Package. I am now wondering if that is the best place to be looking. Any thoughts would be greatly appciated.


I would suggest checking three Threads:
- this thread
- the Roll Call thread
- the Dining Cancelation thread

Last year when I needed to cancel my FTF packages, I posted it here for a few days before I added it to the Dining Thread. And I posted almost 2 weeks in advance mainly because we were flying out to Miami for a cruise before our SWW day and I couldn't chance waiting for the one additional package that I needed.

I was able to coordinate with a DISer who saw the post in the dining thread.


----------



## pookadoo77

The Sunrise Student said:


> *** pssst did anyone notice that in this post my BF became my fiance? He asked me the Wednesday before we left for SWC, and of course I said YES!!!! ***



WoW!! Congrats!!


----------



## HCinKC

xxpunkstar6xx said:


> Found some cool ones at toys r us, I  think they were like two dollars for a pack. They also had some in the pack that were too large, and they had some that were small enough



I went to our TRU today and didn't see them. The gal working wasn't much help. Did you find them in a specific spot or was it just a random end cap type deal? I thought I might call a couple of other stores, and I thought it might help if I could direct them to the SW section or party section or whatever. Thanks!


----------



## slaveone

Amazon has some nice sticker tattoo packs.


----------



## Dugette

There's a May 4th Galactic Breakfast on the dining cancellation thread right now, in case anyone's looking for one.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

*@The Sunrise Student*.   Congratulations!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm not sure why everyone is so excited over BB-8.  He was meeting at SWW last year, after all 

[URL=http://s293.photobucket.com/user/rachelashbrook/media/c3p0andbb8_zpskwkbnyft.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## slaveone

Twitch twitch.
That must be amazing photoshop.


----------



## pollyanna30

FYI - There are some Star Wars shirts on sale at www.jcpenney.com for $11.99 or 2 or more $10/each and there is also a coupon code MYFAMILY good through tomorrow for an extra 25% off.


----------



## HCinKC

slaveone said:


> Amazon has some nice sticker tattoo packs.


I know, but we don't have prime. I'm worried they won't get here in time since we are going weekend 1.


----------



## HCinKC

Oh yeah. We ran into a neighbor who owns a sporting goods store. He told us MLB is coming out with team/Star Wars merch. Not sure what, but it will be interesting to see!


----------



## slaveone

Would be cool there are some nice Minor League gear around and I know the Nats have SW day on schedule this year. So do the Rays but they don't do special uniforms only a Han Longo bobble head which is pretty awesome.


----------



## Cluelyss

I was able to find another time that better fit our schedule, so I have a 6:15 Jedi Mickey dinner (with F!) on 5/29 for 4 that I need to cancel. Let me know if anyone is interested in coordinating.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

HCinKC said:


> I went to our TRU today and didn't see them. The gal working wasn't much help. Did you find them in a specific spot or was it just a random end cap type deal? I thought I might call a couple of other stores, and I thought it might help if I could direct them to the SW section or party section or whatever. Thanks!


They were on a end cap, near the girl aisles I believe. I know,it would be helpful to have a more permanent spot  or with the stickers lol


----------



## MooksterL1

JenStemp said:


> OMG!! Those are awesome! I never would have thought to do something like that for our boys. Our oldest doesn't care about autographs from teh regular characters anymore, bu tI bet he will for the SW characters. Where di you order that from?


There are tons of autograph pages and covers over on the DISign board. I used those and ordered through York photo. They had 55% off last week and free shipping.


----------



## MooksterL1

HCinKC said:


> Oh yeah. We ran into a neighbor who owns a sporting goods store. He told us MLB is coming out with team/Star Wars merch. Not sure what, but it will be interesting to see!


This would be so cool!  I noticed an older Chewie jersey for kids, but it is impossible to find now.


----------



## lovethattink

[ QUOTE="yulilin3, post: 53537862, member: 167146"]The Frozen Sing Along is very popular but I've heard reports that it doesn't really need a fp. Let me tag @lovethattink she's the expert on all things Frozen[/QUOTE]

except for holidays or high crowd days a fp isn't needed. 30 minutes early in standby has worked for us if it doesn't matter where you end up. The shows between noon and 3 are most popular.


----------



## pookadoo77

Our magic bands arrived!! Sorry had to cut some short as I put my phone number on the kids ones.... So excited!! They sent us 6 of each design ordered at a quantity of 1, glad we did not order more,lol.... Made and ordered about a week ago, regular free shipping 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## yulilin3

@pookadoo77 they are AMAZEBALLS!!!


----------



## lovingeire

Super cute Magic Bands!


----------



## Cluelyss

@pookadoo77 those are great! Which site did you order from??


----------



## The Sunrise Student

coluk003 said:


> Those were some high priced pieces of luggage. I think the carry on was about 120 iirc.



I nearly came home with one, if I hadn't already had my max luggage for the plane limits I would have! With the price of the luggage and the upcharge in airline fees for extra luggage it would have cost too much to get it home.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

AThrillingChase said:


> Did this start last year? I don't remember seeing it in 2013 back when it was still over by RnRc and TOT. I'd be interested in what they have though. Nothing like a shopping concession stand



This snack bar just started last year.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> should I be holding my breath waiting for a wedding invite?
> 
> I'm thinking Not but once you see us waving frantically and screaming at you in the parade the 1st Saturday I'm sure you'll feel a strong need to invite us   Just kidding you obviously!



We are escaping to a beach destination, as soon as we started putting a guest list together we realized how big that wedding was gonna get really quick, it will just be a very very small wedding consisting of my sister, his sister, his parents and god mother. That's it 

Thank you for the cheers though, trust me when I say they will mean a great deal  I swear this is going to be tough for me to keep a straight face.... Those in the buckets have it easy, they can grin and have tears of joy under those helmets without anyone seeing them


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Felipe4 said:


> @The Sunrise Student Congratulations!!! So exciting!
> 
> Thanks for the input on the Ackbar Snackbar. We figure we might still be full from breakfast and the parade, so hoping we can hold out until the Rebel Hangar at 4PM for appetizers and then Jedi Mickey. I love me some cupcakes, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to eat ALL the cupcakes at the Dessert Party. The Darth Vader cupcakes were pretty rich.



take Yulilin's advise, if you are doing the Scifi SW breakfast... I think I remember that you are... then ask for a box for those pastries... we are gonna do that, we couldn't eat all that yummy goodness last year!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> slow day...here's from backstage humor
> View attachment 91088



Love that Greedo has the shot through the heart...


----------



## HCinKC

slaveone said:


> Would be cool there are some nice Minor League gear around and I know the Nats have SW day on schedule this year. So do the Rays but they don't do special uniforms only a Han Longo bobble head which is pretty awesome.


Yeah, the Royals have a SW day, too. I wonder if they all are then? Maybe coordinating with the new merch!



xxpunkstar6xx said:


> They were on a end cap, near the girl aisles I believe. I know,it would be helpful to have a more permanent spot  or with the stickers lol


Cool, thanks! I'll try calling the store I went to and a couple of others. I'd love to find them!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Ninja Mom said:


> I thought I quoted that post on Tipping Cast Members but it's not showing up... Anyway I thought I would tell everybody what I do since so many of the CM's CAN'T be tipped.
> 
> On my smart phone I've downloaded an app called "Color Notes". On some phones it's called "Sticky notes" or whatever but you get the idea.
> 
> It's basically a "Post it Note" app for your phone where you can type in text. When ever I come across a fantastic CM I make a note of the name and location city on their name tag and then I type that in my phone's Post it Note app along with a description of what was going on when the CM was being awesome.
> 
> Then on my way out of the park I stop at Guest Services and ask for one of those cards to compliment a cast member. I write down their name and city and how much I appreciated what they were doing and hand it over. The CM's working the Guest services desk are eternally grateful that you have done this for a fellow CM.
> 
> So this little tip of mine is FREE, it's EASY and it will really help to make some one else's day.
> 
> Rarely, I have had to make a note of the name, city and location of a CM that is, shall we say "Misbehaving", and turn that into Guest services. Overwhelmingly I use my Post it note phone app powers for good but it's nice to know that if I should encounter an "Evil doer" I can take care of letting guest services know that they are due for some re-training ASAP!
> 
> ~NM



I use google keep for my sticky note on my phone cause I can access them on my computer too. As soon as I read this I rushed out and created a google keep stick note just for this purpose and shared it with my Fiance so he can add to it too, what a great idea... We are staying club level at AKL for the first time ever, and I was shocked to find out I can't type those folks either... Only people at WDW that can accept tips are waiters and waitresses and some housekeeping, that's it! The CMs that take care of our CL lounge can't get tips even though they are waiting on us. So I will make sure I keep a list going and submit it...

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Kevin_W

pollyanna30 said:


> FYI - There are some Star Wars shirts on sale at www.jcpenney.com for $11.99 or 2 or more $10/each and there is also a coupon code MYFAMILY good through tomorrow for an extra 25% off.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## yulilin3

leaving a note to a CM at Guest Relations is the best way to recognize good service, this goes for any CM. And those notes do reach the CM and their team leader/coordinator. The team leader/coordinator makes a special announcement at the beginning of the day and they post them on bulletin boards in their area.
At Universal after getting 5 of these notes the team member gets a voucher for a free entree at their backstage commisary.
So please leave these notes, CM especially don't get the recognition for a job well done from management. Team Members (Universal CM) get more benefits for good service.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

pookadoo77 said:


> Our magic bands arrived!! Sorry had to cut some short as I put my phone number on the kids ones.... So excited!! They sent us 6 of each design ordered at a quantity of 1, glad we did not order more,lol.... Made and ordered about a week ago, regular free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Love those!


----------



## pookadoo77

Cluelyss said:


> @pookadoo77 those are great! Which site did you order from??



magic your band. You can create your own, just a little rough figuring how to manipulate it. You can add up to 3 images per band, just toggle the background, foreground tab for this) Then I used large file pics ( @ 1500 x 1500 size files) the images are clear! A little darker than I thought but they are durable seeming! And they were like 8.00 each free shipping, arrived in like a week to SC and ordered one of each design and they sent 6 of each design!! Totally recommend. I also added our phone number on my kids ones on the end  If anyone needs I have a 10% off code and they get cheaper the more you buy!!


----------



## mexxican

pollyanna30 said:


> FYI - There are some Star Wars shirts on sale at www.jcpenney.com for $11.99 or 2 or more $10/each and there is also a coupon code MYFAMILY good through tomorrow for an extra 25% off.


I notice that a few shirts with floral designs aren't labeled as men's or women's? http://www.jcpenney.com/star-wars-a...antique&catId=SearchResults&_dyncharset=UTF-8 I wanted to get a SW shirt for my wife so she doesn't feel left out.


----------



## Cluelyss

pookadoo77 said:


> magic your band. You can create your own, just a little rough figuring how to manipulate it. You can add up to 3 images per band, just toggle the background, foreground tab for this) Then I used large file pics ( @ 1500 x 1500 size files) the images are clear! A little darker than I thought but they are durable seeming! And they were like 8.00 each free shipping, arrived in like a week to SC and ordered one of each design and they sent 6 of each design!! Totally recommend. I also added our phone number on my kids ones on the end  If anyone needs I have a 10% off code and they get cheaper the more you buy!!


Thanks for the info - and good to know they ship fast as time is running out!  Would love the code if you are willing to share!!


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> This snack bar just started last year.



Even in the tent by R&R they had a snack bar.


----------



## Barbara C

Non SWW related but I am trying to add a night onto our room reservation and I've been getting "all circuits are busy" on two different lines all morning.  Does anyone know what that's all about?

Thanks.


----------



## SalmonPink

mexxican said:


> I notice that a few shirts with floral designs aren't labeled as men's or women's? http://www.jcpenney.com/star-wars-a...antique&catId=SearchResults&_dyncharset=UTF-8 I wanted to get a SW shirt for my wife so she doesn't feel left out.



I like the flowers a lot, that would definitely look good on any gender - maybe it's not labelled as a specific gender because it's so unisex? As a woman, I've had to buy a couple of men's shirts for SWW, because finding ones designed for women isn't easy. I'm sure I won't be the only one 'crossdressing'.


----------



## Cluelyss

Barbara C said:


> Non SWW related but I am trying to add a night onto our room reservation and I've been getting "all circuits are busy" on two different lines all morning.  Does anyone know what that's all about?
> 
> Thanks.


Free Dining promo was released yesterday, I imagine they are still getting a lot of calls for that.


----------



## Barbara C

Cluelyss said:


> Free Dining promo was released yesterday, I imagine they are still getting a lot of calls for that.



Oh - that makes sense now.  I'll just keep dialing.

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## tschaan

can someone link the times for JTA this year?


----------



## yulilin3

tschaan said:


> can someone link the times for JTA this year?


first post has the entire schedule


----------



## AngiTN

Wondered if I could get some advice.
We have 1 main goal that we couldn't handle with the FTF DP package, Galactic breakfast or Jedi Mickey dinner. And that's signing up for Jedi Training. What time is suggested for us to arrive at the turnstiles so we can be in the front bunch to head to sign ups? We'll be staying at YC and plan to walk over and trying narrow down the time we should head over. I'm sorry if this is already discussed somewhere in the thread. I'm rather searched challenged
also
Does anyone have any best guess on if they'll come out and do sign ups at the front gates again? I understand they were doing that during Spring Break at times. Did they come to the front for sign ups in the past?

Oh, forgot to include what I found for DGD to wear that day (simply love it)


----------



## yulilin3

@AngiTN  first she's super cute. Second, plan to be at the entrance no later than 7am. Once they let you in stay on the left side of Hollywood Blvd and as soon as the Stormtrooper lower the force field (rope) walk toward the Indiana Jones theater, you won't be alone and CM will be directing people. If you have a stroller ditch it cause it's not allowed in the line
Sign ups will not be outside


----------



## MooksterL1

AngiTN said:


> Wondered if I could get some advice.
> We have 1 main goal that we couldn't handle with the FTF DP package, Galactic breakfast or Jedi Mickey dinner. And that's signing up for Jedi Training. What time is suggested for us to arrive at the turnstiles so we can be in the front bunch to head to sign ups? We'll be staying at YC and plan to walk over and trying narrow down the time we should head over. I'm sorry if this is already discussed somewhere in the thread. I'm rather searched challenged
> also
> Does anyone have any best guess on if they'll come out and do sign ups at the front gates again? I understand they were doing that during Spring Break at times. Did they come to the front for sign ups in the past?
> 
> Oh, forgot to include what I found for DGD to wear that day (simply love it)


Sooo cute!!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

@AngiTN 

First, WOW... love the little Vader Dress, so cool!

trying to get to the front of the line, warning people who have been waiting all night for Celebrity FP will get let in early too... Stay to the far left when you enter, get there an hour before park opens! Then follow the masses after the park opening show. A CM will have a sign point directions to signups.


----------



## goofyinohio

Hello everyone.  First time at SWW and I'm wondering how much time I should allow for the parade.  I know it starts at 11 and their is a show at the end, but wasn't sure how long it all takes.  Is it usually over at 11:30, 11:45, etc?


----------



## yulilin3

goofyinohio said:


> Hello everyone.  First time at SWW and I'm wondering how much time I should allow for the parade.  I know it starts at 11 and their is a show at the end, but wasn't sure how long it all takes.  Is it usually over at 11:30, 11:45, etc?


it'll be all done by 11:30am


----------



## The Sunrise Student

You know what has surprises the heck out of me, they announced the merch teaser for Galactic Gathers (and of course those will be for sale after GG too) however I haven't seen any other merch list/pics released. I thought they were waiting until after the SWC disney SW mech panel to release things but nothing has come out except for what was shown when GG was announced, am I missing something?


----------



## AngiTN

The Sunrise Student said:


> @AngiTN
> 
> First, WOW... love the little Vader Dress, so cool!
> 
> trying to get to the front of the line, warning people who have been waiting all night for Celebrity FP will get let in early too... Stay to the far left when you enter, get there an hour before park opens! Then follow the masses after the park opening show. A CM will have a sign point directions to signups.


Thanks. I was aware of the folks that have been there for the Celebrity FP. So they'll have gotten their FP and be over in the turnstile area, ready to enter? I was hoping they'd still be in line for their FP.

I'll keep wishing for the in front sign ups to return. Even if it's unlikely. I'm familiar with where they do the sign ups inside the park, we've done JTA a few times before. I'll be prepared to head that way. DGD (who is 7 so no stroller thank goodness) and I will walk over about 7:00. I think I'll just let DH head over when he's ready, at least in time for breakfast.


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Thanks. I was aware of the folks that have been there for the Celebrity FP. So they'll have gotten their FP and be over in the turnstile area, ready to enter? I was hoping they'd still be in line for their FP.
> 
> I'll keep wishing for the in front sign ups to return. Even if it's unlikely. I'm familiar with where they do the sign ups inside the park, we've done JTA a few times before. I'll be prepared to head that way. DGD (who is 7 so no stroller thank goodness) and I will walk over about 7:00. I think I'll just let DH head over when he's ready, at least in time for breakfast.


Keep in mind that during SWW the sign ups are NOT at ABC Sound Studio, they are at Indiana Jones Theater.
Sign ups outside of the park would never work during SWW. People would be camping out for JTA sign ups


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> You know what has surprises the heck out of me, they announced the merch teaser for Galactic Gathers (and of course those will be for sale after GG too) however I haven't seen any other merch list/pics released. I thought they were waiting until after the SWC disney SW mech panel to release things but nothing has come out except for what was shown when GG was announced, am I missing something?


I was thinking about this the other day and looked back at 2014 DPB SWW announcement and after the special merchandise event announcement nothing else was leaked about merchandise until the first Friday


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> Keep in mind that during SWW the sign ups are NOT at ABC Sound Studio, they are at Indiana Jones Theater.
> Sign ups outside of the park would never work during SWW. People would be camping out for JTA sign ups


Thanks. I had noted the change in inside location. More or less in the same general direction

Good point about front of the park sign ups those weekend. It's already got enough going on outside. Can't add more. What I really need is for DH to be there and have him hurry to the line and let DGD and I follow along. I'm not fast at all. He can move fast without her and we would follow a few moments behind, still getting there in plenty of time for her to be there for the sign ups. Depends on if I can get DH up that early again. We'll have already done the 24 hour day at MK. At least he won't have to get up early on Saturday.


----------



## momofallsons

pookadoo77 said:


> Our magic bands arrived!! Sorry had to cut some short as I put my phone number on the kids ones.... So excited!! They sent us 6 of each design ordered at a quantity of 1, glad we did not order more,lol.... Made and ordered about a week ago, regular free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




LOVE these!!!!  Can I ask how you did the name with the characters inside?  Did it take a long time to make that part?  Also, love the idea of adding phone numbers... I think I may have to make some now.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

FWIW, in 2013 we didn't arrive until the turnstiles actually opened (we walked up right as they were letting people in), and since you're held on Hollywood Blvd anyway, it didn't really make that much of a difference.  We were able to make our way over to the rope even with that "late" arrival and wound up in the first 25 people or so to sign up.  It's all about being willing and able to jockey for position in a crowd.  I'm not talking about throwing elbows or trampling people, but standing your ground if someone does that to you.  Luckily, I was with someone who does that particularly well, and she did say that she had to tell a few people to back off as they tried to cut in front of her in line.

I will say that the experience was so not fun that I told the kids that we're not doing it this year.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> FWIW, in 2013 we didn't arrive until the turnstiles actually opened (we walked up right as they were letting people in), and since you're held on Hollywood Blvd anyway, it didn't really make that much of a difference.  We were able to make our way over to the rope even with that "late" arrival and wound up in the first 25 people or so to sign up.  It's all about being willing and able to jockey for position in a crowd.  I'm not talking about throwing elbows or trampling people, but standing your ground if someone does that to you.  Luckily, I was with someone who does that particularly well, and she did say that she had to tell a few people to back off as they tried to cut in front of her in line.
> 
> I will say that the experience was so not fun that I told the kids that we're not doing it this year.


It's a mess. And if you don't stand your ground people will walk and wiggle in front of you. That's why I like being right at the rope, no where for people to wiggle in front of you


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Tweaking here, Tweaking there.... any one else checking on better ADRs and FP so that they are not running to the four corners and making things smoother? I just switched two dinner reservations around because the one I wanted for a particular night just became available and the other location just so happened to be open on another night, so I swapped. Still get to eat at two great places and they are now in line with the rest of my plans. *my evil plan is coming together nicely*


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Tweaking here, Tweaking there.... any one else checking on better ADRs and FP so that they are not running to the four corners and making things smoother? I just switched two dinner reservations around because the one I wanted for a particular night just became available and the other location just so happened to be open on another night, so I swapped. Still get to eat at two great places and they are now in line with the rest of my plans. *my evil plan is coming together nicely*


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

The Sunrise Student said:


> We are escaping to a beach destination, as soon as we started putting a guest list together we realized how big that wedding was gonna get really quick, it will just be a very very small wedding consisting of my sister, his sister, his parents and god mother. That's it
> 
> Thank you for the cheers though, trust me when I say they will mean a great deal  I swear this is going to be tough for me to keep a straight face.... Those in the buckets have it easy, they can grin and have tears of joy under those helmets without anyone seeing them



Sounds like a great wedding plan - I hope you post pictures!!! 

We can't wait to see you march!!  I'll cry for you


----------



## lovethattink

I strongly suggest doing JTA on a non-SWW day. It's much less stressful to sign up.


----------



## Cynister

pookadoo77 said:


> magic your band. You can create your own, just a little rough figuring how to manipulate it. You can add up to 3 images per band, just toggle the background, foreground tab for this) Then I used large file pics ( @ 1500 x 1500 size files) the images are clear! A little darker than I thought but they are durable seeming! And they were like 8.00 each free shipping, arrived in like a week to SC and ordered one of each design and they sent 6 of each design!! Totally recommend. I also added our phone number on my kids ones on the end  If anyone needs I have a 10% off code and they get cheaper the more you buy!!



I'd love the code too if you don't mind!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Sounds like a great wedding plan - I hope you post pictures!!!
> 
> We can't wait to see you march!!  I'll cry for you



Be sure to come back to SWW Tips and Tricks 2016 hosted by our favorite lady @yulilin3 and I will be sure to post a link to the wedding pictures 

 You all are gonna make me cry at work now, forget waiting for the parade  I truly hope I get to see all the old and new SWW DISers! You folks are the best! I have put in slots in my plans to make sure I stop by DISer locations for hookups, and if you see this kinda tall crazy redhead running around just shout out "Sunshine" and say hi! I truly do love chatting with people and putting faces with names. 

 Did you like my shameless goading plug for next years thread already @yulilin3 did ya   thank you for all your hard work and hosting this


----------



## momofallsons

The Sunrise Student said:


> Tweaking here, Tweaking there.... any one else checking on better ADRs and FP so that they are not running to the four corners and making things smoother? I just switched two dinner reservations around because the one I wanted for a particular night just became available and the other location just so happened to be open on another night, so I swapped. Still get to eat at two great places and they are now in line with the rest of my plans. *my evil plan is coming together nicely*



Yes, hoping to do some tweaking here!  I keep stalking the ADRs hoping to find some better times.  Right now Sci Fi breakfast is going to overlap the parade, so fingers crossed on moving it.


----------



## lovethattink

@The Sunrise Student , I think last year at Rebel Rendezvous, I had texted pictures of merchandise to @yulilin3 and that was one of the first glances.


----------



## momofallsons

pookadoo77 said:


> magic your band. You can create your own, just a little rough figuring how to manipulate it. You can add up to 3 images per band, just toggle the background, foreground tab for this) Then I used large file pics ( @ 1500 x 1500 size files) the images are clear! A little darker than I thought but they are durable seeming! And they were like 8.00 each free shipping, arrived in like a week to SC and ordered one of each design and they sent 6 of each design!! Totally recommend. I also added our phone number on my kids ones on the end  If anyone needs I have a 10% off code and they get cheaper the more you buy!!



If it's a multi-use code, I'd love it too.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Be sure to come back to *SWW Tips and Tricks 2016 hosted by our favorite lady* @yulilin3 and I will be sure to post a link to the wedding pictures
> 
> You all are gonna make me cry at work now, forget waiting for the parade  I truly hope I get to see all the old and new SWW DISers! You folks are the best! I have put in slots in my plans to make sure I stop by DISer locations for hookups, and if you see this kinda tall crazy redhead running around just shout out "Sunshine" and say hi! I truly do love chatting with people and putting faces with names.
> 
> Did you like my shameless goading plug for next years thread already @yulilin3 did ya   thank you for all your hard work and hosting this


coming to a Galaxy near you September 1st 2015


----------



## jpwest

Hi all - attending SWW for the first time this year, will be there on Sunday the 14th. We're not *huge *fans, but wanted to experience SWW while we're there. We're doing the SW Hollywood & Vine dinner but will not be trying to do any of the speakers, meet and greets, etc. 
I'm trying to decide how to plan for the motorcade. On one hand, the kids might enjoy seeing it. On the other hand, it seems like a really good opportunity to hit Star Tours and some other attractions while lines are short. But does it completely disrupt foot traffic, so I need to plan on being stuck in one end of the park from 10:45 to 11:45?
Next question: since I am not planning on getting in autograph/FP lines in the morning (but would like to see the storm troopers), when would you recommend that we arrive and should we head toward the left or right turnstiles to avoid the SW crowd?
Last thing: is it realistic to see the 9:00 Fantastic and then get to a decent viewing area for Symphony in the Stars?
TIA!


----------



## wendypooh

@ Sunrise Student - CONGRATS - how exciting!!!  Looking forward to seeing you at  the 2nd weekend. Are you going to be there the 3rd weekend as well?? 



yulilin3 said:


> slow day...here's from backstage humor
> View attachment 91088



OMG - I LOVE that!!!  Is this your pic??  My son wants me to put it on his t-shirt, would you mind?  Thanks!!!


----------



## yulilin3

wendypooh said:


> @ Sunrise Student - CONGRATS - how exciting!!!  Looking forward to seeing you at  the 2nd weekend. Are you going to be there the 3rd weekend as well??
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - I LOVE that!!!  Is this your pic??  My son wants me to put it on his t-shirt, would you mind?  Thanks!!!


not my pic sorry


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> coming to a Galaxy near you September 1st 2015


----------



## yulilin3

jpwest said:


> Hi all - attending SWW for the first time this year, will be there on Sunday the 14th. We're not *huge *fans, but wanted to experience SWW while we're there. We're doing the SW Hollywood & Vine dinner but will not be trying to do any of the speakers, meet and greets, etc.
> I'm trying to decide how to plan for the motorcade. On one hand, the kids might enjoy seeing it. On the other hand, it seems like a really good opportunity to hit Star Tours and some other attractions while lines are short. But does it completely disrupt foot traffic, so I need to plan on being stuck in one end of the park from 10:45 to 11:45?
> Next question: since I am not planning on getting in autograph/FP lines in the morning (but would like to see the storm troopers), when would you recommend that we arrive and should we head toward the left or right turnstiles to avoid the SW crowd?
> Last thing: is it realistic to see the 9:00 Fantastic and then get to a decent viewing area for Symphony in the Stars?
> The 9pm F! will end at 9:30pm no way you'll make it anywhere near Hollywood Blvd in time for the fireworks at 9:40pm
> TIA!


Star Tours line stays consistently long all day during SWW, by parade time the wait is probably going to be anywhere from 30 minutes to an hour. As for blocking. Hollywood Blvd will be blocked from 11am to 11:20am. The area around ST will be blocked from around 11:10am until maybe 11:15am while the 501st and Rebel Legion march on and exit by the backstage gate
Be at the turnstiles no later than 7:30am to enjoy the Stormtrooper welcome show around 7:40am
There's no way to avoid SW crowds at park opening. Most people will go to Chewbacca's line (by ST) or Darth's Mall by old Backlot Tour or TSMM.
You cannot see the 9pm F! and be able to watch the fireworks. You can catch the second F! without a problem after the fireworks


----------



## pookadoo77

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks for the info - and good to know they ship fast as time is running out!  Would love the code if you are willing to share!!



Ok, we had 2 separate orders so 2 codes, both the same and just says coupon valid once per customer. So it should work for anyone once. The 1st character is a letter O the one in the last bracket is a zero. Plus, the more you order at a time the cheaper it gets. Saw someone else ordered 1 of each and got 3, we ordered one of each for both orders and got 6 of every one! They also sent us a 1 monorail design, an american flag one, and a plaid looking one for free!!

CODE= O2WE-1ZGF-0415



momofallsons said:


> LOVE these!!!!  Can I ask how you did the name with the characters inside?  Did it take a long time to make that part?  Also, love the idea of adding phone numbers... I think I may have to make some now.



I used a old version of print shop 21. It's the headline customize section. Put text then fill with a pattern not color. I downloaded a SW collage pic for my pattern 



Cynister said:


> I'd love the code too if you don't mind!



code is above. It is good once per person 



momofallsons said:


> If it's a multi-use code, I'd love it too.



code is above. It is good once per person


----------



## teeveejunkee

The Sunrise Student said:


> You know what has surprises the heck out of me, they announced the merch teaser for Galactic Gathers (and of course those will be for sale after GG too) however I haven't seen any other merch list/pics released. I thought they were waiting until after the SWC disney SW mech panel to release things but nothing has come out except for what was shown when GG was announced, am I missing something?


I believe someone in this thread posted a video from SWC of what merch would be available at SWW.  Some of it was different from what they have available at GG.  I watched the video but can't remember now who posted it.


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## pookadoo77

Is this the one you are looking for Sunrise?


The Sunrise Student said:


>





teeveejunkee said:


> I believe someone in this thread posted a video from SWC of what merch would be available at SWW.  Some of it was different from what they have available at GG.  I watched the video but can't remember now who posted it.


----------



## pookadoo77

haha jinx @yulilin3


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Thank you!!! @teeveejunkee and @yulilin3  and @pookadoo77 watching now inbetween work efforts.


----------



## AngiTN

jtowntoflorida said:


> FWIW, in 2013 we didn't arrive until the turnstiles actually opened (we walked up right as they were letting people in), and since you're held on Hollywood Blvd anyway, it didn't really make that much of a difference.  We were able to make our way over to the rope even with that "late" arrival and wound up in the first 25 people or so to sign up.  It's all about being willing and able to jockey for position in a crowd.  I'm not talking about throwing elbows or trampling people, but standing your ground if someone does that to you.  Luckily, I was with someone who does that particularly well, and she did say that she had to tell a few people to back off as they tried to cut in front of her in line.
> 
> I will say that the experience was so not fun that I told the kids that we're not doing it this year.


Thanks. I'm very good about winding my way through and holding my ground. DH is not. In that case, I can be the lead and he can follow on and catch up with me



lovethattink said:


> I strongly suggest doing JTA on a non-SWW day. It's much less stressful to sign up.


Not possible in my case.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

AngiTN said:


> Thanks. I'm very good about winding my way through and holding my ground. DH is not. In that case, I can be the lead and he can follow on and catch up with me.


 
What's your first stop AFTER JTA signups?  I'd just tell your husband that you'll meet him there.  My husband is too nice to assert himself in crowds (luckily, I don't suffer from the same affliction!), so I always send him to do something else when I'm heading into the fray.  LOL!

If you're going for Chewie, he could go hold a spot in line there.  JTA, TSM, and Vader seem to pull so many people at RD that the Chewie line doesn't suffer from as much craziness.


----------



## Willow tree

I was wondering if anyone could tell me how long is the Star wars motorcade in the morning?  I've read that it starts ~11am.  Just wondering when it ends.  I'm trying to arrange some FP's around the parade.


----------



## yulilin3

Willow tree said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me how long is the Star wars motorcade in the morning?  I've read that it starts ~11am.  Just wondering when it ends.  I'm trying to arrange some FP's around the parade.


the parade alone about 15 to 20 minutes. The welcome show on stage is about 10 minutes.


----------



## OZMom

OK, I know this is a ridiculous question, because duh it's Florida it's hot, but I know that Yulilin and ITinkso live in the area. We are coming from CT and it has be barely grazing the 60's on a warm day here lately.  I checked the forecast for Orlando and it said 90s already? Is this what I should expect in 2 weeks? When we were there in November, I packed shorts for everyone and then it was 40s. This time, I'm packing "spring" attire, but I'm thinking of swapping out for some tank tops? Thoughts?


----------



## Willow tree

I was also wondering what exactly the 'Summon the Force' show prior to the fireworks entails?  I have purchased the FtF package and I'm just wondering if I'm going to keep it.  I'm debating between this or the Fantastmic show.    Any suggestions?


----------



## Willow tree

yulilin3 said:


> the parade alone about 15 to 20 minutes. The welcome show on stage is about 10 minutes.


Ok.  Thanks!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Watch the video.... did anyone mention or show this
 

Looks like the Darth Mall will be associated to Vader and not Darth Maul like in the past...

And it looks like the new snack bar will be called Watto's Grotto instead of Acbars Snack bar......

Not sure about the x-wing collection but looks cool!

I will be sure to report what I can from Galactic Gatherings event and any time we go into the "Darth Mall"


----------



## jpwest

yulilin3 said:


> Star Tours line stays consistently long all day during SWW, by parade time the wait is probably going to be anywhere from 30 minutes to an hour. <snip> You cannot see the 9pm F! and be able to watch the fireworks. You can catch the second F! without a problem after the fireworks



Well, crap. Touringplans.com is kind of disappointing me this year. I have a ST FP+, so no problem there, but their forecasts do not show any extra impact from SWW. Thanks, great info.


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> OK, I know this is a ridiculous question, because duh it's Florida it's hot, but I know that Yulilin and ITinkso live in the area. We are coming from CT and it has be barely grazing the 60's on a warm day here lately.  I checked the forecast for Orlando and it said 90s already? Is this what I should expect in 2 weeks? When we were there in November, I packed shorts for everyone and then it was 40s. This time, I'm packing "spring" attire, but I'm thinking of swapping out for some tank tops? Thoughts?


It's actually myself and @lovethattink that are locals. I wish @Itinkso was local, she needs to move here 
We have had temps in the 90s with heat index at 98, not kidding. It's already hot and muggy.


Willow tree said:


> I was also wondering what exactly the 'Summon the Force' show prior to the fireworks entails?  I have purchased the FtF package and I'm just wondering if I'm going to keep it.  I'm debating between this or the Fantastmic show.    Any suggestions?


The Summoning of the Force is James Arnold Taylor coming on the stage he shows everyone all the pictures that people have shared on instagram and twitter in a little montage and then he calls on all the different characters from the dark side and the Force, all the characters come up on stage in groups and then he says "A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away" and the fireworks start.
You can always watch the second F! it's easy to get to and it never fills up.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

OZMom said:


> OK, I know this is a ridiculous question, because duh it's Florida it's hot, but I know that Yulilin and ITinkso live in the area. We are coming from CT and it has be barely grazing the 60's on a warm day here lately.  I checked the forecast for Orlando and it said 90s already? Is this what I should expect in 2 weeks? When we were there in November, I packed shorts for everyone and then it was 40s. This time, I'm packing "spring" attire, but I'm thinking of swapping out for some tank tops? Thoughts?


 
(Itinkso lives in CA...lovethattink lives in FL)

I don't live in FL, but you will be too hot in CT spring attire in Florida in May. It will be full-on summer, with a lot of humidity.  The locals will probably say May isn't that bad...THEY'RE CRAZY!  It's bad!  LOL.

Our first SWW was in 2013 (first weekend in June).  We were having a cool spring here in MN and wore jeans on the plane.  We arrived at 10:30 p.m. and I swear I had never been that hot before in my life.  I wanted to die.  And it was night!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

yulilin3 said:


> We have had temps in the 90s with heat index at 98, not kidding. It's already hot and muggy.


 
I weep.  I'm praying for a cold front moving through FL in June.


----------



## yulilin3

jpwest said:


> Well, crap. Touringplans.com is kind of disappointing me this year. I have a ST FP+, so no problem there, but their forecasts do not show any extra impact from SWW. Thanks, great info.


Some people say that the rest of the park doesn't really see an impact but I can tell you, after doing this for the past 11 years, it does affect it. And I always give Muppetvision 3D as an example. It never has a line and during SWW you can see lines for it of 30 to 45 minutes.


----------



## yulilin3

@The Sunrise Student I think this goes with the whole "Darth's Mall Complex" that they have been hinting toward. It'll be several rooms, maybe each one will have a different group of merchandise? I think Ackbar Snackbar will be back (I mean, it's just awesome name and the have the animatronic for it)


----------



## yulilin3

the Dis unplugged livestream is making fun of BB8...I'm slightly upset


----------



## AngiTN

jtowntoflorida said:


> What's your first stop AFTER JTA signups?  I'd just tell your husband that you'll meet him there.  My husband is too nice to assert himself in crowds (luckily, I don't suffer from the same affliction!), so I always send him to do something else when I'm heading into the fray.  LOL!
> 
> If you're going for Chewie, he could go hold a spot in line there.  JTA, TSM, and Vader seem to pull so many people at RD that the Chewie line doesn't suffer from as much craziness.



You know I have no idea what we'll do after sign ups. I hadn't thought that far ahead. I probably need to work on that.
We have breakfast ADR at SciFI at 9:20. Guess it will depend on just how long the sign up takes. Chewie is probably the only character not at the meals that I'd want to meet. But I really dislike standing in long lines for them. Which is why we booked the meals. We eat at H&V at 4:15
Our FP for the day are 
Star Tours 2:45 PM - 3:45 PM
For the First Time in Forever: A Frozen Sing-Along Celebration 5:35 PM - 5:50 PM (may or may not use this, we've seen it)
Toy Story Midway Mania! 6:55 PM - 7:55 PM
somewhere in there I will work in (using the FTF DP entry)
JTA - whatever time we can get. We'll go with the earliest we can get to considering meals and parade
Darth Mall
Just not sure on the shows. Will decide once I review the plans with DH. He actually has no clue we are even going. It's a surprise for both he and DGD so I haven't been able to get any input on plans from them


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

OZMom said:


> OK, I know this is a ridiculous question, because duh it's Florida it's hot, but I know that Yulilin and ITinkso live in the area. We are coming from CT and it has be barely grazing the 60's on a warm day here lately.  I checked the forecast for Orlando and it said 90s already? Is this what I should expect in 2 weeks? When we were there in November, I packed shorts for everyone and then it was 40s. This time, I'm packing "spring" attire, but I'm thinking of swapping out for some tank tops? Thoughts?



Another local here (I live 5 mins from Disney so my "forecasts" are pretty accurate) and I can attest to the fact hat yes indeed it is in the 90's right now and the afternoon showers are already starting to emerge. I would suggest as I usually packing for the summer heat and humidity but also bringing at least 1 pair of jeans and a light long sleeve shirt per person because it can cool down a bit after a long rain storm...no where chilly but cooler


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> @The Sunrise Student I think this goes with the whole "Darth's Mall Complex" that they have been hinting toward. It'll be several rooms, maybe each one will have a different group of merchandise? I think Ackbar Snackbar will be back (I mean, it's just awesome name and the have the animatronic for it)



DID ya see this.... it had both Sabine and Hera.... it's the whole cast  that is what I have been waiting for!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Yeah we saw it. I just want one of Sabine by herself  just so we can have Tiya sign it. None of my nephews or niece are into Rebels...I blame my sisters parenting skills...slacking


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I want the R2 that projects Tie fighters on the wall so I can shoot them with my blaster.... 

May the force help my wallet cause the dark side it tempting me to spend a ton of Galactic Credits!


----------



## yulilin3

Just a reminder for anyone that likes comic books. This Saturday May 2nd is Free Comic Book day. Go to your local comic book store and receive a free  one. I don't know if you can pick from a box or if they are just in a bag pre sorted.
Our comic book store is giving the first 25 people in line special extra goodies so we'll be there early


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> and this is why attractions that never see a line, like Muppetvision 3D see higher wait times. Either people want to take a break from all the SWW stuff or they didn't know or don't want to be a part of SWW so they flock to non SW attractions.



Well, glad I have that Muppet Vision FP the. ;-)


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> I wish @Itinkso was local, she needs to move here


 I do enjoy visiting - if only it weren't so humid!



OZMom said:


> I'm packing "spring" attire, but I'm thinking of swapping out for some tank tops? Thoughts?


Because I'm not used to humidity, I brought cotton tank tops and Dri-fit tops to wear in the parks for my recent trip. I especially like the rawthreads.com Disney-inspired shirts made from bamboo - they keep me much cooler than regular 't's. I usually wear capri's but when DD and I were doing "homeowner" chores for her new house, I bought a pair of shorts in WalMart - the best $11 purchase I made and I wore them for our park days.

So, pack what you would wear on the hottest summer day - I'm used to 100 degree summertime temps here in Central CA but it's the humidity that really gets to me in Florida.


----------



## Kevin_W

yulilin3 said:


> Some people say that the rest of the park doesn't really see an impact but I can tell you, after doing this for the past 11 years, it does affect it. And I always give Muppetvision 3D as an example. It never has a line and during SWW you can see lines for it of 30 to 45 minutes.



I've only been 1 day last year, rather than 11 years so your data is better than mine - but we were surprised by how low crowds were in the park last year (Friday of Mark Hammil weekend).  The non-Star Wars stuff had far lower lines than the previous day.  That may have been an anomaly since they were restricting who could get into the park that day.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> I do enjoy visiting - if only it weren't so humid!
> 
> 
> Because I'm not used to humidity, I brought cotton tank tops and Dri-fit tops to wear in the parks for my recent trip. I especially like the rawthreads.com Disney-inspired shirts made from bamboo - they keep me much cooler than regular 't's. I usually wear capri's but when DD and I were doing "homeowner" chores for her new house, I bought a pair of shorts in WalMart - the best $11 purchase I made and I wore them for our park days.
> 
> So, pack what you would wear on the hottest summer day - I'm used to 100 degree summertime temps here in Central CA but it's the humidity that really gets to me in Florida.


It's pretty rough from May until September. But I think I'm the only person in the park wearing blue jeans and a t shirt. It doesn't bother me as much anymore. But I don drink A LOT of water and try to stay inside or in the shade as much as possible


----------



## Tltorrez

slaveone said:


> Would be cool there are some nice Minor League gear around and I know the Nats have SW day on schedule this year. So do the Rays but they don't do special uniforms only a Han Longo bobble head which is pretty awesome.



The Durham Bulls have SW night every year. We have a  signed SW player jersey from a few years ago.

If you're in the DC area, the indie league, Blue Crabs in Waldorf are having SW night May 23. The local 501st will be there.


----------



## yulilin3

Kevin_W said:


> I've only been 1 day last year, rather than 11 years so your data is better than mine - but we were surprised by how low crowds were in the park last year (Friday of Mark Hammil weekend).  The non-Star Wars stuff had far lower lines than the previous day.  That may have been an anomaly since they were *restricting who could get into the park that day*.


how were they restricting? I never heard of this happening last year. I always go Saturdays and SUndays


----------



## AngiTN

Is there somewhere to point me to check out the types of things folks bring for trading with the Jawa?


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> leaving a note to a CM at Guest Relations is the best way to recognize good service, this goes for any CM. And those notes do reach the CM and their team leader/coordinator. The team leader/coordinator makes a special announcement at the beginning of the day and they post them on bulletin boards in their area.
> At Universal after getting 5 of these notes the team member gets a voucher for a free entree at their backstage commisary.
> So please leave these notes, CM especially don't get the recognition for a job well done from management. Team Members (Universal CM) get more benefits for good service.



We usually take a stack of CM thank you cards, write out what we're thanking them for and then give them to the CM directly to turn in. Is that ok? Do they get the same credit?


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> We usually take a stack of CM thank you cards, write out what we're thanking them for and then give them to the CM directly to turn in. Is that ok? Do they get the same credit?


better to ask for their coordinator or drop it off at Guest Relations.


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> It's actually myself and @lovethattink that are locals. I wish @Itinkso was local, she needs to move here
> We have had temps in the 90s with heat index at 98, not kidding. It's already hot and muggy.



My mistake! Sorry Itinkso!



jtowntoflorida said:


> (Itinkso lives in CA...lovethattink lives in FL)
> 
> I don't live in FL, but you will be too hot in CT spring attire in Florida in May. It will be full-on summer, with a lot of humidity.  The locals will probably say May isn't that bad...THEY'RE CRAZY!  It's bad!  LOL.
> 
> Our first SWW was in 2013 (first weekend in June).  We were having a cool spring here in MN and wore jeans on the plane.  We arrived at 10:30 p.m. and I swear I had never been that hot before in my life.  I wanted to die.  And it was night!





MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Another local here (I live 5 mins from Disney so my "forecasts" are pretty accurate) and I can attest to the fact hat yes indeed it is in the 90's right now and the afternoon showers are already starting to emerge. I would suggest as I usually packing for the summer heat and humidity but also bringing at least 1 pair of jeans and a light long sleeve shirt per person because it can cool down a bit after a long rain storm...no where chilly but cooler



Thanks so much for the heads up! I'm glad I asked because I usually wear all jeans and t-shirts. I own 1 or 2 pairs of capris, but I will apparently be heading shopping for shorts this weekend!



Itinkso said:


> I do enjoy visiting - if only it weren't so humid!
> 
> 
> Because I'm not used to humidity, I brought cotton tank tops and Dri-fit tops to wear in the parks for my recent trip. I especially like the rawthreads.com Disney-inspired shirts made from bamboo - they keep me much cooler than regular 't's. I usually wear capri's but when DD and I were doing "homeowner" chores for her new house, I bought a pair of shorts in WalMart - the best $11 purchase I made and I wore them for our park days.
> 
> So, pack what you would wear on the hottest summer day - I'm used to 100 degree summertime temps here in Central CA but it's the humidity that really gets to me in Florida.



If it gets to 100 here, we either head to the pool or park in front of the AC and don't move until it cools down. After the winter we had though, I will not complain about the heat in Florida on our trip at all!! It is usually at least upper 60s by now and we are still in the 40s and 50s this year. It's the winter that won't let go. I will, however, follow your advice and grab some shorts. Just hope I don't blind people with my glow-in-the-dark white legs


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Is there somewhere to point me to check out the types of things folks bring for trading with the Jawa?


they love anything shiny. So it could be any plastic jewelry, glow sticks, they'll take almost anything, stickers, temporary tattoos, pins, plastic shiny toys.


----------



## Cluelyss

Figured I'd bump this up since this board has so much activity!

I will post to the general cancellation thread tomorrow if there are no takers here. 


Cluelyss said:


> I was able to find another time that better fit our schedule, so I have a 6:15 Jedi Mickey dinner (with F!) on 5/29 for 4 that I need to cancel. Let me know if anyone is interested in coordinating.


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> My mistake! Sorry Itinkso!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the heads up! I'm glad I asked because I usually wear all jeans and t-shirts. I own 1 or 2 pairs of capris, but I will apparently be heading shopping for shorts this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> If it gets to 100 here, we either head to the pool or park in front of the AC and don't move until it cools down. After the winter we had though, I will *not complain about the heat in Florida on our trip at all*!! It is usually at least upper 60s by now and we are still in the 40s and 50s this year. It's the winter that won't let go. I will, however, follow your advice and grab some shorts. Just hope I don't blind people with my glow-in-the-dark white legs


triple dog dare you  
Don't worry you'll get a nice tan/sunburn by the end of day 1.


----------



## Kevin_W

yulilin3 said:


> how were they restricting? I never heard of this happening last year. I always go Saturdays and SUndays



If I recall, off-duty cast members were not allowed in DHS that weekend and cast members couldn't use passes for friends/family that weekend either.  Also, perhaps people in general were scared off by the anticipated crowds - it was much lighter than expected.


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> they love anything shiny. So it could be any plastic jewelry, glow sticks, they'll take almost anything, stickers, temporary tattoos, pins, plastic shiny toys.


Thanks! I bet I can go to Party City and get trinkets for birthday goodie bags. Or the Target dollar spot too. I got this cute little bag to carry them in.


----------



## yulilin3

Kevin_W said:


> If I recall, off-duty cast members were not allowed in DHS that weekend and cast members couldn't use passes for friends/family that weekend either.  Also, perhaps people in general were scared off by the anticipated crowds - it was much lighter than expected.


yes you're right CM couldn't use their Main Entrance Pass to get family and friends in. It might've been a combination of all of the above.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> the Dis unplugged livestream is making fun of BB8...I'm slightly upset



Most of the people on the podcast aren't sw fans, so even though I enjoy the podcast their opinion on bb8 holds no value with me 

So let em laugh, bb8 will be rolling all the way to the bank.


----------



## yulilin3

And speaking of CM, another reminder:
Cast Members that work at DHS usually get to park in the first lot there but during SWW they are asked to park at Epcot and have to bus over to the Studios to work, they need to add an extra hour to their commute in and out.
Please be kind to them. Thank them for everything, even if it's their job to pull down on the harness, or direct you to a line, or receive your food order. Not  that you shouldn't thank them all the time, but they are sacrificing two extra hours of their day just to bring the magic to you.
It's not their fault if an attraction broke down, or if the food is taking longer to come out, or if it's raining.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Most of the people on the podcast aren't sw fans, so even though I enjoy the podcast their opinion on bb8 holds no value with me
> 
> So let em laugh, bb8 will be rolling all the way to the bank.


maybe that's why this thread has never been on the top 10 threads of the month


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> Just a reminder for anyone that likes comic books. This Saturday May 2nd is Free Comic Book day. Go to your local comic book store and receive a free  one. I don't know if you can pick from a box or if they are just in a bag pre sorted.
> Our comic book store is giving the first 25 people in line special extra goodies so we'll be there early


We are FCBDay regulars. They always have special free comics for the day, as in they say "Free Comic Book Day 2015" or whatever. They have kid an adult comics, usually several of each. In our experience, extra goodies depends on the store, but many do seem to offer them in a limited quantity. Also, a couple of years we have gone in the day after and still gotten the free comics though that would obviously depend on how busy the store was the day before. Such a great way to get kids into comics!


----------



## kpd6901

slaveone said:


> Free dining is when disney gives you the dining plan free with a room and ticket purchase. It can be a money saver for some families but room only discount can be better for others.



After just a cursory look, is Free Dining solely for new reservations during a certain time period?  I think I saw that it is Aug-Sept (hurricane season).  Or is it something that would/could be applicable to our already-booked upcoming June trip?  This whole first-time-booking-a-family-disney-vacation thing can get your head spinning when you hear about things for the first time...even after you thought you heard/read/researched it all already.


----------



## AngiTN

kpd6901 said:


> After just a cursory look, is *Free Dining solely for new reservations during a certain time period?  I think I saw that it is Aug-Sept (hurricane season).  Or is it something that would/could be applicable to our already-booked upcoming June trip?  *This whole first-time-booking-a-family-disney-vacation thing can get your head spinning when you hear about things for the first time...even after you thought you heard/read/researched it all already.


None of the above.
Specific dates only. And limited rooms/resorts.
Dates are shown on the promo detail page on the Disney website
Basically it's a few days in Aug, most of Sept, few days in Oct, 10 days or so in Nov and 10 days or so in Dec


----------



## The Sunrise Student

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Most of the people on the podcast aren't sw fans, so even though I enjoy the podcast their opinion on bb8 holds no value with me
> 
> So let em laugh, bb8 will be rolling all the way to the bank.



I know I am lining up to buy him as soon as he comes out this fall... they mentioned at SWC that their would be one for purchase.

Ever wonder what the tech toy is that Bob Igner got involved with Star Wars to make BB-8.... check out this link below.

http://www.gosphero.com/


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> @AngiTN  first she's super cute. Second, plan to be at the entrance no later than 7am. Once they let you in stay on the left side of Hollywood Blvd and as soon as the Stormtrooper lower the force field (rope) walk toward the Indiana Jones theater, you won't be alone and CM will be directing people. *If you have a stroller ditch it cause it's not allowed in the line*
> Sign ups will not be outside



Umm...okay, again, maybe newbie fears abounding here.  Is this only applicable to JTA on SWW day or for all lines on SWW day? Does this have any affect on SW events (i.e. JTA) on non-SWW days?  We have a front/back double stroller for our 2 year old, and our 6 year old likes to ride along and duck out of the heat frequently.  Will be at WDW with 6-day tickets from June 9 evening arrival till June 18 departure (DHS for Thurs 6/11 and Sat 6/13).  I sure hope that we don't need to keep our stroller at home!?!?


----------



## kpd6901

AngiTN said:


> None of the above.
> Specific dates only. And limited rooms/resorts.
> Dates are shown on the promo detail page on the Disney website
> Basically it's a few days in Aug, most of Sept, few days in Oct, 10 days or so in Nov and 10 days or so in Dec



Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Umm...okay, again, maybe newbie fears abounding here.  Is this only applicable to JTA on SWW day or for all lines on SWW day? Does this have any affect on SW events (i.e. JTA) on non-SWW days?  We have a front/back double stroller for our 2 year old, and our 6 year old likes to ride along and duck out of the heat frequently.  Will be at WDW with 6-day tickets from June 9 evening arrival till June 18 departure (DHS for Thurs 6/11 and Sat 6/13).  I sure hope that we don't need to keep our stroller at home!?!?


They don't allow strollers in the line to sign up for JTA. That's it.
I mean, strollers are not allowed in most attraction lines at WDW but you can use them when walking from place to place.


----------



## yulilin3

I should add that there are stroller parking areas next to reach attraction so you can leave them there, make the line and after riding an attraction get the stroller again


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> They don't allow strollers in the line to sign up for JTA. That's it.
> I mean, strollers are not allowed in most attraction lines at WDW but you can use them when walking from place to place.



Okay, that's reasonable. Thanks!


----------



## hultrain

So, how bad are the lines for Vader/Chewie at RD?  I was hoping to get both in before my FP+ window for Star Tours closes at 9:40.  And, assuming I can get to ST by 9:40, will I be able to ride it and still have time to get a decent spot for the Motorcade?

And, what's the best route to get to Vader/Chewie at RD?


----------



## yulilin3

Be at the park no later than 7:30 as soon as the stormtroopers let you in walk straight forward the stage, make a left heading toward abc commissary and you'll find the Chewie line. After You meet him, walk down streets of America and make a right toward the old Backlot Tour and you'll find Vader. If you're there at rope drop you'll be able see both before 9:40am
As far as a spot for the motorcade that's hard to predict. By 10 all the shady spots will be taken


----------



## lovethattink

OZMom said:


> OK, I know this is a ridiculous question, because duh it's Florida it's hot, but I know that Yulilin and ITinkso live in the area. We are coming from CT and it has be barely grazing the 60's on a warm day here lately.  I checked the forecast for Orlando and it said 90s already? Is this what I should expect in 2 weeks? When we were there in November, I packed shorts for everyone and then it was 40s. This time, I'm packing "spring" attire, but I'm thinking of swapping out for some tank tops? Thoughts?





jtowntoflorida said:


> (Itinkso lives in CA...lovethattink lives in FL)
> 
> I don't live in FL, but you will be too hot in CT spring attire in Florida in May. It will be full-on summer, with a lot of humidity.  The locals will probably say May isn't that bad...THEY'RE CRAZY!  It's bad!  LOL.
> 
> Our first SWW was in 2013 (first weekend in June).  We were having a cool spring here in MN and wore jeans on the plane.  We arrived at 10:30 p.m. and I swear I had never been that hot before in my life.  I wanted to die.  And it was night!



I've been melting here! We went from Winter to summer with no spring. On Tuesday we went to mk and it felt hotter than a May Day at SWW. We only made it a few hours at the park because of the heat.

On Thursday and Friday nights we went to Epcot around 7pm and it was comfortable and no jacket or jeans needed.

I'm going to bring a jacket, but keep it in the car. I'm packing rain ponchos in my backpack. Also bringing freezer bags for storing my camera and cell phone. My water resistant bag leaked recently when it rained and everything got damp inside. I'm also packing an umbrella for make shift shade in queue. As for clothing shirts and shorts.  All ds' Disney bounding will be light weight shorts and shirts.


----------



## hultrain

yulilin3 said:


> Be at the park no later than 7:30 as soon as the stormtroopers let you in walk straight forward the stage, make a left heading toward abc commissary and you'll find the Chewie line. After You meet him, walk down streets of America and make a right toward the old Backlot Tour and you'll find Vader. If you're there at rope drop you'll be able see both before 9:40am
> As far as a spot for the motorcade that's hard to predict. By 10 all the shady spots will be taken


 
Thanks.  I'm guessing I won't be able to get a shady spot, but I'm hoping to get a spot that would allow my 9 year old a chance to see it.


----------



## yulilin3

hultrain said:


> Thanks.  I'm guessing I won't be able to get a shady spot, but I'm hoping to get a spot that would allow my 9 year old a chance to see it.


What day are you coming?


----------



## Cluelyss

AngiTN said:


> Thanks! I bet I can go to Party City and get trinkets for birthday goodie bags. Or the Target dollar spot too. I got this cute little bag to carry them in.


Oh, my, where did you find that!!?!


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> And speaking of CM, another reminder:
> Cast Members that work at DHS usually get to park in the first lot there but during SWW they are asked to park at Epcot and have to bus over to the Studios to work, they need to add an extra hour to their commute in and out.
> Please be kind to them. Thank them for everything, even if it's their job to pull down on the harness, or direct you to a line, or receive your food order. Not  that you shouldn't thank them all the time, but they are sacrificing two extra hours of their day just to bring the magic to you.
> It's not their fault if an attraction broke down, or if the food is taking longer to come out, or if it's raining.



Of anyone going PLEASE remember this. Working in hospitality either by choice or skills is a hard job. Most people I know and we'll don't know lol wouldn't be able to stand 8 hours in the hot kitchen where it gets up to 110 in there with no ac or fans. These people work hard I should know I was a chef for 20 years. The stuff you see on TV is NOT real life lol. That person running the show doesn't cut or prep their own stuff, they come on flash a smile and pit things in a pan only to grab the finished product that someone else cooked out of the oven.

Sorry I'm just slightly bitter lol


----------



## coluk003

Speaking of parking, and my description might not be great but I have a few questions, I plan on getting there around 645 ish. Now when parking is there anyone at the booths at that time or is it hey just drive in lol. I'm assuming no tram correct? And I noticed on Google earth a small parking are right near the gates, is that only handicapped parking or is it a free for all?


----------



## drlaurafsu

I think I am bringing my sparkle skirts.  I use them for running /walking but I think the fast dry, skirt over shorts with built in pockets will be useful. Not what I would usually do but I'm used to coming from Atlanta where I get exposed to warmer weather. This year in IL it's barely been even slightly warm...we had lows back in the 30s last week...ugh.


----------



## AngiTN

Cluelyss said:


> Oh, my, where did you find that!!?!


I belong to tons of groups on facebook that make custom outfits for kids, mostly for Disney. DGD wears a Disney custom every day of our trips, usually 2 a day. I tend to like so many I over buy 
This particular seller's name is in the photo, Gorgeous Girls Boutique 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gorgeous-Girls-Boutique/210534112294257


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> I should add that there are stroller parking areas next to reach attraction so you can leave them there, make the line and after riding an attraction get the stroller again


Are strollers OK in open character lines? Such as Chewie or Darth Maul?  
Thanks!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> maybe that's why this thread has never been on the top 10 threads of the month



I've thought of that before, I have no idea how this thread isn't the most popular!



The Sunrise Student said:


> I know I am lining up to buy him as soon as he comes out this fall... they mentioned at SWC that their would be one for purchase.
> 
> Ever wonder what the tech toy is that Bob Igner got involved with Star Wars to make BB-8.... check out this link below.
> 
> http://www.gosphero.com/



My bf is an engineer and has been looking into making a bb8, which would be awesome.


----------



## BobaFettFan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Most of the people on the podcast aren't sw fans, so even though I enjoy the podcast their opinion on bb8 holds no value with me
> 
> So let em laugh, bb8 will be rolling all the way to the bank.



<rant> I was listening to a podcast and "SWW" came up as the topic.  It was like they were slowing turning a screw into my brain. "And there are many actors coming.  Like Ian MAC. MAC.... why do I get the hard names?? MAc DIAAAREDMUD is coming.  And the most popular character is  Darth Maul of course.  Along with other characters like BOBO FETT."


BOBO FETT!?!?!?!?!?!!?!!?!!??!

It made me question the validity of everything else they were talking about.  If they're just winging this and doing a real ****ty job of "selling it", then what else are they wrong on?  One of the speakers then spoke up though and started giving the straight talk on the weekends as she had been there previously.  How on paper, it looks like it'll be huge crowds and crazy, but everyone is pretty chill and everyone wants each other to have a good time.  </rant>


----------



## MakiraMarlena

mkh531 said:


> So I modified my existing reservation to add the dining plan, and my total cost went up $800. That's weird, right? The dining plan for my reservation should either be free, or over $1200. Are they just really glitchy right now? Will I get the free dining since I modified the reservation? I thought this would all be easier. I know my existing reservation qualifies for the offer...6 nights, park hopper, etc and we are staying at a deluxe resort.  I have tried calling all morning to no avail.


 


kpd6901 said:


> After just a cursory look, is Free Dining solely for new reservations during a certain time period?  I think I saw that it is Aug-Sept (hurricane season).  Or is it something that would/could be applicable to our already-booked upcoming June trip?  This whole first-time-booking-a-family-disney-vacation thing can get your head spinning when you hear about things for the first time...even after you thought you heard/read/researched it all already.


 
No free dining in June. It applies only to certain types of reservations during certain periods.


----------



## lovethattink

coluk003 said:


> Speaking of parking, and my description might not be great but I have a few questions, I plan on getting there around 645 ish. Now when parking is there anyone at the booths at that time or is it hey just drive in lol. I'm assuming no tram correct? And I noticed on Google earth a small parking are right near the gates, is that only handicapped parking or is it a free for all?



Last year, the first weekend there was nobody at the gate and no parking attendants early. But the following weekends, they were around 5-ish. My husband said he was either directed to park where cm would have parked or on the other side which is usually for medical overflow. No tram. The small parking near tram circle is disability only. Each has a sign about a fine for parking without a placard or plate.



DisneyLove2015 said:


> Are strollers OK in open character lines? Such as Chewie or Darth Maul?
> Thanks!



Most queues did not allow strollers. Often when my son used his w/c they checked for the red stroller as w/c sticker. Definitely no strollers allowed in Darth's Mall. It was very difficult for w/c and ECV to move in there. Stroller parking is right outside Darth's Mall, and around the corner from Chewie.


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> Speaking of parking, and my description might not be great but I have a few questions, I plan on getting there around 645 ish. Now when parking is there anyone at the booths at that time or is it hey just drive in lol. I'm assuming no tram correct? And I noticed on Google earth a small parking are right near the gates, is that only handicapped parking or is it a free for all?


I see that @lovethattink  already answered, just to add. They start running the trams around 7am but it's not really needed, DHS has the smallest parking lot and it's a very easy walk to the entrance


DisneyLove2015 said:


> Are strollers OK in open character lines? Such as Chewie or Darth Maul?
> Thanks!


I looked and looked at youtube videos and I found that the open lines, Chewie, Darth Maul The Fetts allowed strollers, didn't see any in Vader's line


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I do remember some strollers with itty bitty babies in them in the Vader line in 2013, but generally, that line is more constrained/less open than others (and has some tight turns) so CMs were encouraging you to park the stroller if they were more for convenience for older kids.  NOT THAT ITTY BITTY BABIES ARE MORE ENTITLED TO STROLLERS.  But you know what I mean.


----------



## hultrain

yulilin3 said:


> What day are you coming?


 Friday of Weekend III (May 29)


----------



## yulilin3

hultrain said:


> Friday of Weekend III (May 29)


I'm assuming that weekend I and V will see the largest crowds at the parade route because of Ian McDiarmid and Frank Oz.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

yulilin3 said:


> coming to a Galaxy near you September 1st 2015


Yay!  I am already planning


----------



## coluk003

jtowntoflorida said:


> I do remember some strollers with itty bitty babies in them in the Vader line in 2013, but generally, that line is more constrained/less open than others (and has some tight turns) so CMs were encouraging you to park the stroller if they were more for convenience for older kids.  NOT THAT ITTY BITTY BABIES ARE MORE ENTITLED TO STROLLERS.  But you know what I mean.




OH the entitlement of some people even that young!. GOSH!!!!!!!!


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

Kevin_W said:


> If I recall, off-duty cast members were not allowed in DHS that weekend and cast members couldn't use passes for friends/family that weekend either.  Also, perhaps people in general were scared off by the anticipated crowds - *it was much lighter than expected.*


We were there that Friday and thought that too


----------



## pookadoo77

nevermind, lol


----------



## mexxican

Age of Ultron screening is about to start. Hope they play the Star Wars trailer in IMAX 3D!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mexxican said:


> Age of Ultron screening is about to start. Hope they play the Star Wars trailer in IMAX 3D!!!



Ahhh, we aren't seeing it until Thursday.  Then we're watching a double feature with the first at the Alamo Drafthouse.  I will be wearing a Star Wars shirt haha.


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> I should add that there are stroller parking areas next to reach attraction so you can leave them there, make the line and after riding an attraction get the stroller again


Word to the wise, CMs in charge of stroller corrals will move your stroller more often than not. They rearrange them to condense things as the strollers come and go. And if you leave them in a spot that isn't designated for strollers, since at times they are hard to find, they will move them. So don't panic if it isn't right where you left it. Rarely will they be unmoved.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ahhh, we aren't seeing it until Thursday.  Then we're watching a double feature with the first at the Alamo Drafthouse.  I will be wearing a Star Wars shirt haha.


We're watching it on Thursday as well...excited for Agents of Shield tonight


----------



## coluk003

for those going to DHS soon  

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/back...ring-at-restaurants-and-during-fantasmic!.htm


----------



## Music City Mama

I think this somehow relates to the Rebel Hangar. Thoughts?

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2015/04/food-beverage-tests-at-hollywood-studios.html

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/back...ring-at-restaurants-and-during-fantasmic!.htm


----------



## Music City Mama

coluk003 said:


> for those going to DHS soon
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/backlot-express/news/29apr2015-disney's-hollywood-studios-testing-menu-mobile-app-pre-ordering-at-restaurants-and-during-fantasmic!.htm



Posted at the same time!


----------



## Music City Mama

@The Sunrise Student,  a big CONGRATS to you!!


----------



## hydrotony

OZMom said:


> OK, I know this is a ridiculous question, because duh it's Florida it's hot, but I know that Yulilin and ITinkso live in the area. We are coming from CT and it has be barely grazing the 60's on a warm day here lately.  I checked the forecast for Orlando and it said 90s already? Is this what I should expect in 2 weeks? When we were there in November, I packed shorts for everyone and then it was 40s. This time, I'm packing "spring" attire, but I'm thinking of swapping out for some tank tops? Thoughts?



It has been pushing 90 degrees some days and I expect that for SWWs or even hotter. Also, go to a dollar store and buy small, cheap collapsible umbrellas for everyone in your group not for the rain but for the shade when in a line under a blinding hot sun.


----------



## Willow tree

A FP question for experienced SSW goers ....... A FP for star tours 11:35-12:35?  Can I make this FP if I'm planning on attending the motorcade in the morning?


----------



## BobaFettFan

@The Sunrise Student Getting engaged is awesome, but the wedding planning was almost too much for my wife and I.  I had a guest list a mile long and had to trim it hard.  In the end, I'm glad I made it short and sweet.  That was the longest/shortest most expensive party of my life.  Hopefully your planning goes smoothly!

Here is when I asked Mrs. Boba Fett Fan to be my wife in Disney Land.  We're right in front of the Walt Disney/Mickey Mouse Statue!


----------



## BobaFettFan

hydrotony said:


> It has been pushing 90 degrees some days and I expect that for SWWs or even hotter. Also, go to a dollar store and buy small, cheap collapsible umbrellas for everyone in your group not for the rain but for the shade when in a line under a blinding hot sun.


I was thinking about bringing one, but now I might bring 2!  My wife was talking about how uncomfortable it'll be lugging it around, but I told her it might be outweighed by bursting into flames.  

One thing we're doing is bringing "nice" clothes for the evening, but someone said it'll be ridiculous hot even at night????  Should I skip the pants idea and stick with shorts?


----------



## Barbara C

I was on hold for exactly 65 minutes but was able to add one day to our resort reservation so now we'll be able to spend a day in Epcot!  Lots of activity on the phone lines but it was worth the wait


----------



## yulilin3

Willow tree said:


> A FP question for experienced SSW goers ....... A FP for star tours 11:35-12:35?  Can I make this FP if I'm planning on attending the motorcade in the morning?


The parade ends at 11:30 you'll be fine


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> I was thinking about bringing one, but now I might bring 2!  My wife was talking about how uncomfortable it'll be lugging it around, but I told her it might be outweighed by bursting into flames.
> 
> One thing we're doing is bringing "nice" clothes for the evening, but someone said it'll be ridiculous hot even at night????  Should I skip the pants idea and stick with shorts?


Stick with shorts.  It's hot and muggy all day


----------



## Willow tree

yulilin3 said:


> The parade ends at 11:30 you'll be fine


Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Music City Mama said:


> I think this somehow relates to the Rebel Hangar. Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2015/04/food-beverage-tests-at-hollywood-studios.html
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/back...ring-at-restaurants-and-during-fantasmic!.htm


Seems to me this confirms no ADRs, at least prior to May 12th?


----------



## lovethattink

Wonder if we'll be able to sit inside during SWW to wait for the parade as we have in the past? Or if this will change anything?


----------



## Itinkso

lovethattink said:


> Wonder if we'll be able to sit inside during SWW to wait for the parade as we have in the past? Or if this will change anything?


It shouldn't change anything as the pre-order testing ends before the first SWW. It looks like they are definite end dates that only affect how food is picked up at the counter and only those who have FPs or ADRs for Studios are invited to take part in the test. 

Interesting as there will be one more app to add as opposed to being part of MDE.


----------



## lovethattink

I downloaded the app. It would have let me order for tonight. I didn't have a fp or resie til may 4th


----------



## HCinKC

mexxican said:


> Age of Ultron screening is about to start. Hope they play the Star Wars trailer in IMAX 3D!!!


My parents are unexpectedly coming up on Sunday to spend the night. We were trying to decide if we could justify paying our regular sitter to watch the baby AND spend the money for the three of us to go. Now, I think we might keep ODS up a little late to hit the movie since we have unexpected (free!) babysitters for the baby!


----------



## Fire14

drlaurafsu said:


> I think I am bringing my sparkle skirts.  I use them for running /walking but I think the fast dry, skirt over shorts with built in pockets will be useful. Not what I would usually do but I'm used to coming from Atlanta where I get exposed to warmer weather. This year in IL it's barely been even slightly warm...we had lows back in the 30s last week...ugh.


I'm a sparkle girl myself and it's what I'll be sporting my entire trip  My hubs finally shut up and let us girls do our thing in FEB. I think by end of trip he liked the skip bag check trick.


----------



## Itinkso

lovethattink said:


> I downloaded the app. It would have let me order for tonight. I didn't have a fp or resie til may 4th


The way it's written seems to imply that anyone with a FP or an ADR during the test period can pre-order. Must not be specific to the ADR or FP date. Interesting set-up.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> They don't allow strollers in the line to sign up for JTA. That's it.
> I mean, strollers are not allowed in most attraction lines at WDW but you can use them when walking from place to place.



It can, however, be hard to maneuver a stroller or wheelchair in a Rope Drop crowd rushing to JTA, even on a non-SW day. Without running people over. If you can ditch it temporarily, perhaps with another adult, I highly recommend it.


----------



## AngiTN

Sometimes I'm slow at putting 2 and 2 together. It has dawned on me that since we have a FTF DP package we need to pick up our credentials from the My Magic Service Center, not Bill and Mins, right? 
We'll be still eating at SciFi at 10:00. Is it going to be a big deal for us to pick them up after we are done eating? I'm guessing we'll finish up at 10:30/10:45, provided they are on time when we arrive at 9:15 or so. When I thought pick up was at Bill and Mins I was just planning to pop over, pick them up and go back to finish eating. It's too far from SciFi to the front of the park for that to happen


----------



## paysensmom

We have Jedi Mickey dinner at 8:30 and hoping to be out in time to watch the fireworks at 9:30. Should we plan on missing the fireworks or is an  hour enough time?


----------



## mouseguy77

Itinkso said:


> It shouldn't change anything as the pre-order testing ends before the first SWW. It looks like they are definite end dates that only affect how food is picked up at the counter and only those who have FPs or ADRs for Studios are invited to take part in the test.
> 
> *Interesting as there will be one more app to add as opposed to being part of MDE.*



This is what I noticed too.  If the test proves successful, I would hope they integrate the feature into MDE.


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Sometimes I'm slow at putting 2 and 2 together. It has dawned on me that since we have a FTF DP package we need to pick up our credentials from the My Magic Service Center, not Bill and Mins, right?
> We'll be still eating at SciFi at 10:00. Is it going to be a big deal for us to pick them up after we are done eating? I'm guessing we'll finish up at 10:30/10:45, provided they are on time when we arrive at 9:15 or so. When I thought pick up was at Bill and Mins I was just planning to pop over, pick them up and go back to finish eating. It's too far from SciFi to the front of the park for that to happen


I would go after finishing it's not super far (nothing at dhs really is)but you would spend considerabletime walking over,making the line and then walking back. By 10:30 you might not find any front spots for the parade though.


----------



## yulilin3

paysensmom said:


> We have Jedi Mickey dinner at 8:30 and hoping to be out in time to watch the fireworks at 9:30. Should we plan on missing the fireworks or is an  hour enough time?


Try checking for dinner no later than 8:15. It takes about an hour for all the characters to make their rounds but you should be able to go outside and watch fireworks


----------



## The Sunrise Student

14 days 17 hours and 29 minutes till I board my flight to Orlando! But whose counting huh?


----------



## yulilin3

@The Sunrise Student can't wait to see you and meet all the other DISers


----------



## yulilin3

nothing new on the Rebel Lounge


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> It's pretty rough from May until September. But I think I'm the only person in the park wearing blue jeans and a t shirt. It doesn't bother me as much anymore. But I don drink A LOT of water and try to stay inside or in the shade as much as possible


Not the only one. I frequently am still in jeans even in August. Florida heat is not for the unprepared. Please remember to that the concrete or asphalt will be hot enough to burn. Bring a towel or baby blanket to sit on.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

@yulilin3 and @slaveone you all are CRAZY! Jeans in Florida August heat, holy hell, no way... I bet it hit 40 degrees and you are grabbing winter coats?

How have the early mornings been? How have the evening been after sun down? I know I have been keep track of the highs on my weather app


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> @yulilin3 and @slaveone you all are CRAZY! Jeans in Florida August heat, holy hell, no way... I bet it hit 40 degrees and you are grabbing winter coats?
> 
> How have the early mornings been? How have the evening been after sun down? I know I have been keep track of the highs on my weather app



Low 70's is jean and jacket weather for me. 50's for that winter coat!

It's in the low 70's right now. Evenings low 70's to high 60's.


----------



## Tltorrez

BobaFettFan said:


> I was thinking about bringing one, but now I might bring 2!  My wife was talking about how uncomfortable it'll be lugging it around, but I told her it might be outweighed by bursting into flames.



I've been debating on the umbrella too. My camera is heavy enough. I just hate carrying extra stuff.


----------



## yulilin3

this week is unseasonably cool, heck we are having a high of 80 for the weekend, that's pretty rare. Again, the temps are not so much of a problem as the humidity. That's what makes everything sticky and yucky


----------



## Tltorrez

Cluelyss said:


> Seems to me this confirms no ADRs, at least prior to May 12th?



Did I miss something? I read both of these and didn't see anything that seemed related to Rebel Hanger?


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Did I miss something? I read both of these and didn't see anything that seemed related to Rebel Hanger?


it's not, at least  I don't think it is. It's just a new test they are doing at DHS
http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/back...ring-at-restaurants-and-during-fantasmic!.htm


----------



## Tltorrez

mouseguy77 said:


> This is what I noticed too.  If the test proves successful, I would hope they integrate the feature into MDE.



If this is an early proof of concept it would definitely be easier to throw up a new app than to integrate. I'm sure the long term plan would be different.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

We are hitting mid 60s as a high here still... I am going to fry!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> it's not, at least  I don't think it is. It's just a new test they are doing at DHS
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/back...ring-at-restaurants-and-during-fantasmic!.htm



I gotta say I am not liking this new idea at all... unless it's just for counter service then I can see it being good, but IF I do a sit down meal I wanna sit down have a drink look at the menu and relax, that is what sit down meals are for!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I gotta say I am not liking this new idea at all... unless it's just for counter service then I can see it being good, but IF I do a sit down meal I wanna sit down have a drink look at the menu and relax, that is what sit down meals are for!


I'm pretty sure it's for quick service only. The lines at lunch rush time are insane. People are probably complaining about it. The same at F! some people miss part of the show cause they are in line to buy food inside the theater. This would help with that.


----------



## slaveone

The Sunrise Student said:


> @yulilin3 and @slaveone you all are CRAZY! Jeans in Florida August heat, holy hell, no way... I bet it hit 40 degrees and you are grabbing winter coats?
> 
> How have the early mornings been? How have the evening been after sun down? I know I have been keep track of the highs on my weather app


40 degrees thats Hoth. Sweatshirts happen at 70. April's been weird this year. Lows are running 8 to 10 degrees above normal. The other night it was still 84 at 4am.


----------



## Tltorrez

Blaster question - I bought a small plastic military pistol toy in the Dollar Store. It is similar to some of the blasters in its shape and it even makes great blaster sounds. So I painted it black and I was planning to adhere a plastic tube to the barrel to make it look more like the one that Princess Leia uses. But last night I realized if I do that, it will cover up the red end cap. 

Am I going to have trouble getting this into the park?


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

yulilin3 said:


> this week is unseasonably cool, heck we are having a high of 80 for the weekend, that's pretty rare. Again, the temps are not so much of a problem as the humidity. That's what makes everything sticky and yucky


From Texas and the humidity is horrendous also!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's for quick service only. The lines at lunch rush time are insane. People are probably complaining about it. The same at F! some people miss part of the show cause they are in line to buy food inside the theater. This would help with that.



For quick service this makes sense, it's a pick up meal anyway.... I will be getting the app just to check it out too...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

slaveone said:


> 40 degrees thats Hoth. Sweatshirts happen at 70. April's been weird this year. Lows are running 8 to 10 degrees above normal. The other night it was still 84 at 4am.



LOL we are hitting 38 for a low still here... you'd freeze to death during my winter then.... we got into the negative numbers on a regular bases here this past winter.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Blaster question - I bought a small plastic military pistol toy in the Dollar Store. It is similar to some of the blasters in its shape and it even makes great blaster sounds. So I painted it black and I was planning to adhere a plastic tube to the barrel to make it look more like the one that Princess Leia uses. But last night I realized if I do that, it will cover up the red end cap.
> 
> Am I going to have trouble getting this into the park?


I've seen plenty of people with black toy guns, you should be fine


----------



## kennythepirate

yulilin3 said:


> @kennythepirate  check the weekend V schedule you have on your site, it's slightly different.
> Visit to the Maul will happen on Friday June 12
> Then Obi Wan will be shows Saturday 13th and 14th.
> both at 7pm



Thanks.  I haven't had a chance to update.  Appreciate the heads up.


----------



## msmama

The Sunrise Student said:


> LOL we are hitting 38 for a low still here... you'd freeze to death during my winter then.... we got into the negative numbers on a regular bases here this past winter.



Today is supposed to get up to 70 which will be the warmest we've seen since early last fall (and my heat is still clicking on every night).  Frankly, we've had such a brutal winter here I'm looking forward to the uncomfortableness.  

My son and I were in Disneyland this time last year when it (unseasonably) got up over 100!! (But without the Florida humidity).


----------



## OZMom

lovethattink said:


> Low 70's is jean and jacket weather for me. 50's for that winter coat!
> 
> It's in the low 70's right now. Evenings low 70's to high 60's.



It was 52 when my son got on the bus this morning, in a t-shirt  It's supposed to be 65 today and it will be one of the warmest days we have had since November, most people will be in t-shirts, possibly some shorts even. Last night I think it was in the 30's. We had negative temps pretty regularly here this winter as well . One day it was 35 and DH was out shoveling snow in a sweatshirt because it was so "warm"


----------



## yulilin3

Some merchandise artist signing info  
http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.c...WaltDisneyWorldResortEventSnapshotMay20150020
Ashley Eckstein confirmed to sign Her Universe purchases at the Mall from 3:30pm to 4:30pm every weekend
from DPB _Visit Disney’s Hollywood Studios, Fridays – Sundays for Star Wars Weekends. Darth’s Mall is expanding to a three-location complex and is your one-stop galactic destination for commemorative merchandise._


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> I would go after finishing it's not super far (nothing at dhs really is)but you would spend considerabletime walking over,making the line and then walking back. By 10:30 you might not find any front spots for the parade though.


Thanks. We aren't super concerned with front spots for the parade. Meeting DV with no waiting, and eating breakfast are our #1 priorities that morning. 



Tltorrez said:


> I've been debating on the umbrella too. My camera is heavy enough. I just hate carrying extra stuff.


Same here! I hated lugging a stroller around but there are times I really miss a place to store all the stuff I seem to feel I need at the park



The Sunrise Student said:


> I gotta say I am not liking this new idea at all... unless it's just for counter service then I can see it being good, but IF I do a sit down meal I wanna sit down have a drink look at the menu and relax, that is what sit down meals are for!





yulilin3 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's for quick service only. The lines at lunch rush time are insane. People are probably complaining about it. The same at F! some people miss part of the show cause they are in line to buy food inside the theater. This would help with that.



Yes, QS only. After dealing with long waits, even with short lines to get food before F! last year I'm hoping this sticks around. 



yulilin3 said:


> Some merchandise info,,finally
> http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.c...WaltDisneyWorldResortEventSnapshotMay20150020
> Ashley Eckstein confirmed to sign Her Universe purchases at the Mall from 3:30pm to 4:30pm every weekend
> from DPB _Visit Disney’s Hollywood Studios, Fridays – Sundays for Star Wars Weekends. Darth’s Mall is expanding to a three-location complex and is your one-stop galactic destination for commemorative merchandise._



Nice! I know what time to aim for our shopping trip. Maybe we'll try to time it to get the shopping done about the time her signing starts


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Some merchandise artist signing info
> http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.c...WaltDisneyWorldResortEventSnapshotMay20150020
> Ashley Eckstein confirmed to sign Her Universe purchases at the Mall from 3:30pm to 4:30pm every weekend
> from DPB _Visit Disney’s Hollywood Studios, Fridays – Sundays for Star Wars Weekends. Darth’s Mall is expanding to a three-location complex and is your one-stop galactic destination for commemorative merchandise._



I can't remember is Ashley going to be at GG signing too?


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I can't remember is Ashley going to be at GG signing too?


yes she is http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/events/galactic-gathering/?instance_id=


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> yes she is http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/events/galactic-gathering/?instance_id=



Very Awesome.... I have stuff to buy from her too... BUT... we are hoping to buy the event poster at GG and have her sign it then... Getting On celebrity Autograph down before SWW official begins


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

BobaFettFan said:


> <rant> I was listening to a podcast and "SWW" came up as the topic.  It was like they were slowing turning a screw into my brain. "And there are many actors coming.  Like Ian MAC. MAC.... why do I get the hard names?? MAc DIAAAREDMUD is coming.  And the most popular character is  Darth Maul of course.  Along with other characters like BOBO FETT."
> 
> 
> BOBO FETT!?!?!?!?!?!!?!!?!!??!
> 
> It made me question the validity of everything else they were talking about.  If they're just winging this and doing a real ****** job of "selling it", then what else are they wrong on?  One of the speakers then spoke up though and started giving the straight talk on the weekends as she had been there previously.  How on paper, it looks like it'll be huge crowds and crazy, but everyone is pretty chill and everyone wants each other to have a good time.  </rant>



Oh gosh yes the podcast team are not sw fans and I just want to write to them and be like... You guys know by acting like this your alienating part of your fan base right?

Also the fact that they are all huge Disney nerds... Which a large portion of the adult population would make fun of.  You'd think they'd be more understanding to sw fans.


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> Some merchandise artist signing info
> http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.c...WaltDisneyWorldResortEventSnapshotMay20150020
> Ashley Eckstein confirmed to sign Her Universe purchases at the Mall from 3:30pm to 4:30pm every weekend
> from DPB _Visit Disney’s Hollywood Studios, Fridays – Sundays for Star Wars Weekends. Darth’s Mall is expanding to a three-location complex and is your one-stop galactic destination for commemorative merchandise._


 Jason Fry!  Of course he's there Weekend 2 when my SWW time is very limited.  Looks like I am just not going to get any sleep!

Okay, I'm confused.  At the bottom, it says "*Limit TWO (2) items signed per Guest.  We ask that you bring no personal items to be signed.*" Does that mean I can't bring my Star Wars Rebels Servants of the Empire books to be signed?


----------



## Felipe4

We have a high of 55 here in New England. May 1st is projected for a high of 48. I'm a delicate flower so I break out my heavier coats in 50 and below, so I'll definitely be welcoming the warmth!

Sidenote: My friend and I are going to attempt to make an R2D2 cake this weekend for our cast party of _William Shakespeare's Star Wars_. I'll let you guys know how it turns out! It's going to be made of 6" cakes for the body, half a ball cake for the head, and rice krispies treats for the legs.


----------



## OZMom

Felipe4 said:


> We have a high of 55 here in New England. May 1st is projected for a high of 48. I'm a delicate flower so I break out my heavier coats in 50 and below, so I'll definitely be welcoming the warmth!
> 
> Sidenote: My friend and I are going to attempt to make an R2D2 cake this weekend for our cast party of _William Shakespeare's Star Wars_. I'll let you guys know how it turns out! It's going to be made of 6" cakes for the body, half a ball cake for the head, and rice krispies treats for the legs.



Where are you from Felipe4? We're in Southeastern CT. I'd be interested to see how the cake turns out. DS5 wants a Star Wars cake for his birthday, so I might have to borrow your design


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Jason Fry!  Of course he's there Weekend 2 when my SWW time is very limited.  Looks like I am just not going to get any sleep!
> 
> Okay, I'm confused.  At the bottom, it says "*Limit TWO (2) items signed per Guest.  We ask that you bring no personal items to be signed.*" Does that mean I can't bring my Star Wars Rebels Servants of the Empire books to be signed?


I'm thinking they want you to buy something from the artist there. When Ridley Pearson comes to sign his books you must buy the book there you cannot bring your copy from home


----------



## jennab113

slaveone said:


> On a non related SW topic. Who thinks Rey is a Skywalker or maybe a Solo?


 I know this is from 15 pages ago, but I really want her to be a Solo.  Mostly because I really want Han and Leia to still be together.  As a kid, they were my OTP and in my head, they lived happily ever after (even without the EU books).  If this movie wipes that out, I will be super sad.  Dreamy, elementary school Jenna will be heartbroken.


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> I'm thinking they want you to buy something from the artist there. When Ridley Pearson comes to sign his books you must buy the book there you cannot bring your copy from home


Ah okay.  That stinks, but the books are only $7, so I can buy a second copy of one of them to get signed.


----------



## yulilin3

Again, sorry that this is unrelated. But if anyone has a couple of hours to do some sightseeing outside of WDW. Madame Tussaud is opening May 4th and if you watch this video, at minute 1:19 you will see a very cool photo-op. Can't wait to check it out for myself
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...dame-tussauds-orlando-list-20150428-post.html


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Ah okay.  That stinks, but the books are only $7, so I can buy a second copy of one of them to get signed.


bring your copy just in case


----------



## HCinKC

Tltorrez said:


> It can, however, be hard to maneuver a stroller or wheelchair in a Rope Drop crowd rushing to JTA, even on a non-SW day. Without running people over. If you can ditch it temporarily, perhaps with another adult, I highly recommend it.


This is what we are doing on a non SWW day. One of us will take ODS to JTA in the no bag line while the other takes the stroller and junk through bag check. Sigh. I don't mind having a place to toss all the junk (and the baby ), but sometimes it is annoying to drag a stroller around.



xxpunkstar6xx said:


> From Texas and the humidity is horrendous also!


We're in KS, but I am glad to be used to humidity. We get pretty cold, too. Running the gamut on weather sure helps when we travel!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

OZMom said:


> Where are you from Felipe4? We're in Southeastern CT. I'd be interested to see how the cake turns out. DS5 wants a Star Wars cake for his birthday, so I might have to borrow your design


jumping in here briefly - we lived in Groton, CT for 10 years   Not missing the winters or the high heating bills (imagine a 1919 Victorian with NO insulation and oil heat).

On another note - in 2 weeks we will be at WDW!  Planning on arriving at 6 am - check in to AS Music (not likely they'll have a room but often we luck out) and then off to DHS for EMH!


----------



## HCinKC

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> jumping in here briefly - we lived in Groton, CT for 10 years   Not missing the winters or the high heating bills (imagine a 1919 Victorian with NO insulation and oil heat).
> 
> On another note - in 2 weeks we will be at WDW!  Planning on arriving at 6 am - check in to AS Music (not likely they'll have a room but often we luck out) and then off to DHS for EMH!


Arriving at 6am AND heading to a park!?!  I am so NOT a morning person.


----------



## Felipe4

OZMom said:


> Where are you from Felipe4? We're in Southeastern CT. I'd be interested to see how the cake turns out. DS5 wants a Star Wars cake for his birthday, so I might have to borrow your design



I'm a Jersey transplant in Boston.


----------



## lovethattink

OZMom said:


> It was 52 when my son got on the bus this morning, in a t-shirt  It's supposed to be 65 today and it will be one of the warmest days we have had since November, most people will be in t-shirts, possibly some shorts even. Last night I think it was in the 30's. We had negative temps pretty regularly here this winter as well . One day it was 35 and DH was out shoveling snow in a sweatshirt because it was so "warm"



Brrrrr! Winter coat, long johns, the whole works!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

HCinKC said:


> Arriving at 6am AND heading to a park!?!  I am so NOT a morning person.


LOL we are so motivated - just can't wait to get to Disney each time.  Often (like this trip) we will drive down overnight (10 hour drive), check in and hit the parks (take a shower if there is time - I love a hot shower after a long drive!).   We'll stay at the parks until 6 pm or so - head back to the resort for a swim and dinner and then hit the hay (we're morning people).    We're all looking forward to scoping out DHS prior to "the" weekend so we have a good general feel for where everything is (I know where characters should be from all of the advance info and from last year but seeing things in place is even better!).  Planning on being at DHS on Thursday afternoon to do that!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Felipe4 said:


> I'm a Jersey transplant in Boston.


Oh then you are so ready for SUMMER! You guys got slammed with snow!


----------



## OZMom

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> jumping in here briefly - we lived in Groton, CT for 10 years   Not missing the winters or the high heating bills (imagine a 1919 Victorian with NO insulation and oil heat).
> 
> On another note - in 2 weeks we will be at WDW!  Planning on arriving at 6 am - check in to AS Music (not likely they'll have a room but often we luck out) and then off to DHS for EMH!



We are in Mystic! Gotta love those seaport era houses, drafts, old plumbing and all


----------



## Barbara C

Felipe4 said:


> I'm a Jersey transplant in Boston.





OZMom said:


> We are in Mystic! Gotta love those seaport era houses, drafts, old plumbing and all



I'm in CT too!!  I live in southwestern CT - right on the NY border.  It's supposed to hit 70 degrees today - yahoo!  But chilly again for the weekend.  We won't be at SWW until the last weekend in May.  It should be good and HOT by then!


----------



## OZMom

http://nerdist.com/mark-hamill-family-photos-star-wars-return-of-the-jedi/?gallery=248050#gallery

Have you seen these yet? So cute! Also,  I'm so jealous


----------



## Felipe4

The Sunrise Student said:


> Oh then you are so ready for SUMMER! You guys got slammed with snow!



Yeah - the snow was taller than I was, I was never so glad to have my Subaru (for the past 8 years I had a loyal little Mini; even with snow tires it was not equipped for snow). I think they ended up dumping most of it into the harbor - because the water's dirty anyways.

I am READY for the 80s. Weather and music.


----------



## Tltorrez

slaveone said:


> 40 degrees thats Hoth. Sweatshirts happen at 70. April's been weird this year. Lows are running 8 to 10 degrees above normal. The other night it was still 84 at 4am.



It snowed in Maryland this week. And we hauled out the winter coats for my son's baseball game. 

I am so not prepared for the Florida heat.


----------



## HCinKC

OZMom said:


> http://nerdist.com/mark-hamill-family-photos-star-wars-return-of-the-jedi/?gallery=248050#gallery
> 
> Have you seen these yet? So cute! Also,  I'm so jealous


Adorable, and undoubtedly an amazing memory for his family! Gosh, his son sure looks like him, too.


----------



## jimim

Tltorrez said:


> It snowed in Maryland this week. And we hauled out the winter coats for my son's baseball game.
> 
> I am so not prepared for the Florida heat.


we got snow last week here in nepa.  sucks!  my flowers have lost buds 3 times so far already this spring.  i really don't even think some of my stuff will bloom now this year.

jim


----------



## Monykalyn

lovethattink said:


> Brrrrr! Winter coat, long johns, the whole works!


Our newcasters in MO were laughing(teasing - pretty good natured) at reporters in southern CA one winter for reporting on the "extreme cold" of 45-50 degrees-the reporters were bundled in gloves, scarves, heavy coats. 50 degrees here is grilling weather! It's been upper 60's lately and I have been in tank top, shorts and wellies (no socks) to work in the garden...I hate shoes so I have been known to wear sandals/flip flops as long as possible-even when snow on the ground.


----------



## lvstitch

It was in the 60s here (Vegas) over the weekend and I saw people wearing scarves and winter coats.  However, this weekend will be 97 so I'm guessing our "cold" weather is done till November.


----------



## Barbara C

I'm expecting this the last weekend of May!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

OZMom said:


> http://nerdist.com/mark-hamill-family-photos-star-wars-return-of-the-jedi/?gallery=248050#gallery
> 
> Have you seen these yet? So cute! Also,  I'm so jealous



Can you imagine being a kid, hanging out with all that coolness and not realize how crazy awesome it was... I wonder how much he remembers?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Barbara C said:


> View attachment 91349
> I'm expecting this the last weekend of May!!



Oh that's my hair alright... I try to have something cute going on and by my second trip to the bathroom at the parks I get so discussed at looking at the mess that the hair goes up in a utility ponytail and that's it! I know I will try again this year, but bring tons of ponytail holders cause, well....


----------



## OZMom

Barbara C said:


> View attachment 91349
> I'm expecting this the last weekend of May!!



Yup, that will be me as well! Ponytails for days, probably won't even bother straightening my bangs, just going to stock up on bobby pins!


----------



## yulilin3

I don't go to the parks without my hat, hassle free hair.


----------



## Ninja Mom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I've thought of that before, I have no idea how this thread isn't the most popular!
> 
> My bf is an engineer and has been looking into making a bb8, which would be awesome.



Sphero is going to be rolling out (Get it?? ROLLING out.. nyuck nyuck!) a BB8 toy possibly around Christmas time this year.

Here is the link to sign up for email updates and pre-sales of this item. http://www.gosphero.com/starwars/

You definitely want to be on the pre-sale list if you are interested in ordering this. The Sphero toys are controlled from a smart phone or ipod touch apps.



The Sunrise Student said:


> @yulilin3 and @slaveone you all are CRAZY! Jeans in Florida August heat, holy hell, no way...



I plan on showing a little leg while wearing my shorts as well as showing off my cool Star Wars t-shirts. I was thinking that I would post a picture of myself wearing one. Posting our pictures will help us to identify each other, especially during the "Waiting for Chewbacca first thing on Friday morning" meet.

~NM


----------



## FoolishMortal82

In Buffalo, anything over 40 and we bust out the bathing suits. It's basically a holiday here if it's above 60 before May. The whole city shuts down so we can enjoy some actual sun lol


----------



## lvstitch

Pretty much me


----------



## jennab113

When I was in FL in January, the weather was cool and a little rainy and my curly hair looked amazing.  I know it's going to be crazier in May.  Luckily I live in Atlanta, so I am pretty used to heat and humidity when dealing with my hair.  And it's finally long enough for a ponytail!


----------



## coluk003

jennab113 said:


> I know this is from 15 pages ago, but I really want her to be a Solo.  Mostly because I really want Han and Leia to still be together.  As a kid, they were my OTP and in my head, they lived happily ever after (even without the EU books).  If this movie wipes that out, I will be super sad.  Dreamy, elementary school Jenna will be heartbroken.



I see order 66 never finished its job lol.


HCinKC said:


> Arriving at 6am AND heading to a park!?!  I am so NOT a morning person.


We are taking a red eye, leaving at 1030pm and getting in at 530 or something like that, this time it's muscle relaxing drugs that knock me out like I'm in the ring with Tyson. Then off to asports, check in, off the contemporary for a CM, then over to AK. Last time I didn't sleep and I waited for my room till 3pm, I wanted to punch every person that day. I was tired and super crabby lol. ( hmmmm this turned out to be longer then expected)


----------



## coluk003

Ok a little self education which I'm sure I'm right on, the higher the percentage on the humidity the worse it is correct? What in the weather for sat is a precursor for rain besides looking in the sky 

It's been high 80s and 90s here and humid for California this time a year. Not that it gets humid here being from rocky hill ct I know humid, but still laying in bed last night was not fun at all


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> Some merchandise artist signing info
> http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.c...WaltDisneyWorldResortEventSnapshotMay20150020
> Ashley Eckstein confirmed to sign Her Universe purchases at the Mall from 3:30pm to 4:30pm every weekend
> from DPB _Visit Disney’s Hollywood Studios, Fridays – Sundays for Star Wars Weekends. Darth’s Mall is expanding to a three-location complex and is your one-stop galactic destination for commemorative merchandise._



Cool to have her schedule, thanks for sharing! Only problem is we're gonna be there over the first weekend, when Darth's Mall is set to be insanely busy - do you think it will have calmed down some in there by 3.30, or will it still be a madhouse? Also, what does she sign for people buying Her Universe gear? Does she have headshots there for people to buy especially for her to sign?


----------



## drlaurafsu

yulilin3 said:


> Darth’s Mall is expanding to a three-location complex and is your one-stop galactic destination for commemorative merchandise.[/I]



Only in Disney Math is 3 locations = 1 stop.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

drlaurafsu said:


> Only in Disney Math is 3 locations = 1 stop.


----------



## db99

drlaurafsu said:


> Only in Disney Math is 3 locations = 1 stop.


----------



## cinder-ellah

I'm canceling this ADR if anyone is interested.  
Feel free to PM me, I'll try to co-ordinate with a time to cancel and for you to hopefully get it.

Sunday, May 17th, 2015
8:35 PM – Jedi Mickey /Hollywood & Vine / for 5
(not for Fantasmic)

I'll post this on the May Cancellation thread also, but wanted to post here first.


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> Very Awesome.... I have stuff to buy from her too... BUT... we are hoping to buy the event poster at GG and have her sign it then... Getting On celebrity Autograph down before SWW official begins





jennab113 said:


> Jason Fry!  Of course he's there Weekend 2 when my SWW time is very limited.  Looks like I am just not going to get any sleep!
> 
> Okay, I'm confused.  At the bottom, it says "*Limit TWO (2) items signed per Guest.  We ask that you bring no personal items to be signed.*" Does that mean I can't bring my Star Wars Rebels Servants of the Empire books to be signed?



I have a little pouch filled with HU hang tags from clothing I've purchased over the years. She will sign those. Also any HU merchandise or hang tags from what you buy at DM. Just make sure you have your receipt.  They won't let her sign prior to purchase.

Anything else is up to her discretion.  Last year @alayne asked if she'd sign a Mia for her son and she did.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> I don't go to the parks without my hat, hassle free hair.


I have curly hair so a bunch of mousse type stuff and I'm ready to go even in the humid weather!

On a side note have to take the cat to the vet today - he started scratching on his cheek this morning and now it looks awful - why does this sort of thing (pets falling apart) always happen right before a trip?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> I have a little pouch filled with HU hang tags from clothing I've purchased over the years. She will sign those. Also any HU merchandise or hang tags from what you buy at DM. Just make sure you have your receipt.  They won't let her sign prior to purchase.
> 
> Anything else is up to her discretion.  Last year @alayne asked if she'd sign a Mia for her son and she did.



REALLY!? So even if I am buying something they will not let her sign my poster?

When I a buying her clothes I want to WEAR the clothes, and if she signs them I can't


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> REALLY!? So even if I am buying something they will not let her sing my poster?


Ashley is really nice and if you're not being super obvious that you want it signed while in line, she will sign it. Just ask her after she signs HU merchandise


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Ashley is really nice and if you're not being super obvious that you want it signed while in line, she will sign it. Just ask her after she signs HU merchandise



The poster is HUGE, it's the event poster.... so it's not something I can hide...

Is this Disney or Ashley's law?


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> REALLY!? So even if I am buying something they will not let her sign my poster?
> 
> When I a buying her clothes I want to WEAR the clothes, and if she signs them I can't



I don't know if she will be able to sign the event poster at the HU signings. If she is also signing autographs with the celebs, for sure she can sign that then.

I know what you mean the year we first met her we had get sign the shirt and hang tag. So later I ended up buying a 2nd shirt to wear. 



The Sunrise Student said:


> The poster is HUGE, it's the event poster.... so it's not something I can hide...
> 
> Is this Disney or Ashley's law?



It's what the cm will tell everyone in line.  And what's written online in that link yulilin3 posted.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm thinking that during the GG it shouldn't be a problem. And you're buying something from HU.
If it was at regular merchandise singing times it might be a problem but not during the GG


----------



## SnowChaser

A few Darth's Mall questions. This is the last piece of the puzzle for our plan!

-Where will it be located this year?
-What are generally the least busy times to visit? Morning, afternoon, evening? During the parade, maybe?
-How long might I have to wait to get in during a "slow" time? During a busy time?


----------



## yulilin3

SnowChaser said:


> A few Darth's Mall questions. This is the last piece of the puzzle for our plan!
> 
> -Where will it be located this year?
> -What are generally the least busy times to visit? Morning, afternoon, evening? During the parade, maybe?
> -How long might I have to wait to get in during a "slow" time? During a busy time?


It will be a "complex" of 3 stores. 2 of them will use the old Backlot Tour Prop Shop and Gift Shop (old AFI) the third will be the store right next to Studio Catering Co.
Avoid First Friday during the morning/early afternoon hours.
Best times will be first thing in the morning or late in the evening. They will probably close around 8:30pm because of fireworks fall out.
On a busy time you could be waiting to get in anywhere from 25 minutes to hours (especially First Friday)
On slow times it could be a regular walk in or maybe a 5 minute wait.
During parade would be considered a slow(ish) time


----------



## MooksterL1

OZMom said:


> It was 52 when my son got on the bus this morning, in a t-shirt  It's supposed to be 65 today and it will be one of the warmest days we have had since November, most people will be in t-shirts, possibly some shorts even. Last night I think it was in the 30's. We had negative temps pretty regularly here this winter as well . One day it was 35 and DH was out shoveling snow in a sweatshirt because it was so "warm"


It was really cold in TN over the winter too - we dropped below -10 quite a few times. 48 this morning and my boys went to school in shorts and t-shirts. Lol I am freezing at baseball in the evenings so I am looking forward to the FL heat in June!


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Picking my FP+.......
Which show for a almost 5 and 7 year old:
Star Wars: Rebels
Obi Wan and Beyond
Stars of the Saga
?

Really wanted to see Frank Oz but is right during my Jedi Mickey ADR.

ETA:  Isn't there a Darth Maul show w/ Ray Park also?  maybe they would like that better?

ETA:  Our ADR is at 4:20


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Picking my FP+.......
> Which show for a almost 5 and 7 year old:
> Star Wars: Rebels
> Obi Wan and Beyond
> Stars of the Saga
> ?
> 
> Really wanted to see Frank Oz but is right during my Jedi Mickey ADR.
> 
> ETA:  Isn't there a Darth Maul show w/ Ray Park also?  maybe they would like that better?


Do they like Rebels, the cartoon on Disney XD? Have they watched any SW?


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Yes, they have seen everything!  They are well versed in the SW Universe.  I'm just trying to choose something that will capture their attention and that they will sit and behave for.  I don't want to have to give them electronics to play with during a show.   (no point in going if I have to do that!)


----------



## jennab113

Will Darth's Mall have baskets for shopping?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I'm thinking that during the GG it shouldn't be a problem. And you're buying something from HU.
> If it was at regular merchandise singing times it might be a problem but not during the GG



I'll be sure to let you all know how that goes... As well as post stuff here and in my trip report


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Yes, they have seen everything!  They are well versed in the SW Universe.  I'm just trying to choose something that will capture their attention and that they will sit and behave for.  I don't want to have to give them electronics to play with during a show.   (no point in going if I have to do that!)


I would say Rebels as my first choice, which day are you coming, Fri., Sat. or Sun.?


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Will Darth's Mall have baskets for shopping?


they had them last year


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> I would say Rebels as my first choice, which day are you coming, Fri., Sat. or Sun.?



Friday, June 12th.  I was thinking Rebels too.

I can still sign them up for the Visit to the Maul w/o a FP+, correct?


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Friday, June 12th.  I was thinking Rebels too.
> 
> I can still sign them up for the Visit to the Maul w/o a FP+, correct?


Yes, actually Visit to the Maul will only be done that Friday for weekend V, that's why I asked which day. It's VttM on Friday then Obi Wan for Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> Yes, actually Visit to the Maul will only be done that Friday for weekend V, that's why I asked which day. It's VttM on Friday then Obi Wan for Saturday and Sunday



Thanks!

Just so I understand this clearly..........  Visit to the Maul is something I can sign them up for early in the day to participate in?  When and where are those sign ups?


----------



## delmar411

The Sunrise Student said:


> REALLY!? So even if I am buying something they will not let her sign my poster?
> 
> When I a buying her clothes I want to WEAR the clothes, and if she signs them I can't



Last year at the event she had no issues with signing whatever I wanted. I had her sign postcards for my husband and my daughter. Lots of people had her sign random things.


----------



## lovethattink

delmar411 said:


> Last year at the event she had no issues with signing whatever I wanted. I had her sign postcards for my husband and my daughter. Lots of people had her sign random things.



Both she and David signed a baseball for my son at the Rebel Rendezvous.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> It will be a "complex" of 3 stores. 2 of them will use the old Backlot Tour Prop Shop and Gift Shop (old AFI) the third will be the store right next to Studio Catering Co.



I think I need to pull up a map -- I have a hard time picturing this. I'm trying to imagine whether we'll have time to make our way through it all during the small early morning VIP window...??


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just so I understand this clearly..........  Visit to the Maul is something I can sign them up for early in the day to participate in?  When and where are those sign ups?


yep, sign up in the morning at the info desk by ABC Sound Studio
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekends-visit-to-maul/


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think I need to pull up a map -- I have a hard time picturing this. I'm trying to imagine whether we'll have time to make our way through it all during the small early morning VIP window...??


probably not able to really browse, more like know what you want and get it...or go back later in the day and browse. I usually take about an hour inside the Mall the first time just because I like checking everything out.
Are you just unsure on where it is exactly?


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> they had them last year


Oh good!  I'm sure I'm going to "need" more than I can carry in my grubby little hands.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

yulilin3 said:


> yep, sign up in the morning at the info desk by ABC Sound Studio
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekends-visit-to-maul/


 
This is essentially where JTA signups are normally (well, outside the door where signups normally occur on the right).


----------



## aggiejnny

I am having a hard time picturing in my mental map where Darth's Mall is this year. Would anybody be able to visually indicate somehow?

Edit: Nevermind. I think I found it on the Hollywoods Studio map. Down back by the Lights, Motor, Action area?


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> yep, sign up in the morning at the info desk by ABC Sound Studio
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekends-visit-to-maul/



Thanks!

If you sign your child up for this, does it mean you automatically get seating?  Or do you have to wait in the Stand By line?  When would you recommend getting there for a seat?


----------



## yulilin3

aggiejnny said:


> I am having a hard time picturing in my mental map where Darth's Mall is this year. Would anybody be able to visually indicate somehow?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. I think I found it on the Hollywoods Studio map. Down back by the Lights, Motor, Action area?


Yes, it was the old gift shop for the Backlot Tour. The entrance is straight across from the Monsters Inc meet and greet


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If you sign your child up for this, does it mean you automatically get seating?  Or do you have to wait in the Stand By line?  When would you recommend getting there for a seat?


if your child is part of the show you will have a reserved area to sit. They will tell you when you need to be at the theater .
If your child is not in the show then standby is about an hour because it is very, very popular and on weekend V it'll only be performed once.


----------



## delmar411

lovethattink said:


> Both she and David signed a baseball for my son at the Rebel Rendezvous.



I had David sign a postcard too LOL They are both so nice and genuine people.


----------



## lovethattink

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If you sign your child up for this, does it mean you automatically get seating?  Or do you have to wait in the Stand By line?  When would you recommend getting there for a seat?



they'll have you return to a different entrance. Child gets wristband. 



yulilin3 said:


> if your child is part of the show you will have a reserved area to sit. They will tell you when you need to be at the theater .
> If your child is not in the show then standby is about an hour because it is very, very popular and on weekend V it'll only be performed once.



Sometimes am hour wasn't even early enough



delmar411 said:


> I had David sign a postcard too LOL They are both so nice and genuine people.



They are wonderful!  Ashley called him from the back room to come out and see ds.


----------



## Kevin_W

Tltorrez said:


> I've been debating on the umbrella too. My camera is heavy enough. I just hate carrying extra stuff.



Before last years' trip,  I bought a couple Totes mini-umbrellas.  They are ~9" long and ~1.25" diameter and weight next to nothing. The fit nicely in my camera bag, so it's no big deal to have them along.  We brought them in preparation for June rain, but managed to have no rain in a whole week(!).  We did find them useful waiting for the parade at SWW.


----------



## The Sunrise Student




----------



## yulilin3

@The Sunrise Student love it!!!!!  can I steal it for facebook?
EDIT TO ADD: I saw you posted it already...when it's on fb it's fair game right?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> @The Sunrise Student love it!!!!!  can I steal it for facebook?
> EDIT TO ADD: I saw you posted it already...when it's on fb it's fair game right?



Of course, steal and share away!


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> Some merchandise artist signing info
> http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.c...WaltDisneyWorldResortEventSnapshotMay20150020
> Ashley Eckstein confirmed to sign Her Universe purchases at the Mall from 3:30pm to 4:30pm every weekend
> from DPB _Visit Disney’s Hollywood Studios, Fridays – Sundays for Star Wars Weekends. Darth’s Mall is expanding to a three-location complex and is your one-stop galactic destination for commemorative merchandise._


EVERY weekend?  As in weekend V included?


----------



## coluk003

has nothing been released as far as tshirts for may 4? its only 5 days away.   Im almost sure DL will have them in the DTD location near the AMC theater like always but haven't they usually posted them by now or am i just overly bored today?


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> EVERY weekend?  As in weekend V included?


yes, she's signing Her Universe merchandise every weekend so at least we know that she will be here 
Maybe she just won't do an autograph session that weekend and that's why she's not on the Disney list


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> has nothing been released as far as tshirts for may 4? its only 5 days away.   Im almost sure DL will have them in the DTD location near the AMC theater like always but haven't they usually posted them by now or am i just overly bored today?


nothing, they usually don't announce anything for small things like a release of a shirt and pin
EDIT TO ADD: I did a quick search on the DPB and last year nothing was announced for May the 4th but they did have the shirt and pin. They announced for 2013 but that was because there was a special "Limited Time Magic" event for it


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> if your child is part of the show you will have a reserved area to sit. They will tell you when you need to be at the theater .
> If your child is not in the show then standby is about an hour because it is very, very popular and on weekend V it'll only be performed once.



Ok, so silly question... I have FP right now for Ray Park show.  If we did manage to sign up kids to be in the show, can I then cancel my FP and choose something else to use it on since we'd have reserved seats?


----------



## Tltorrez

coluk003 said:


> has nothing been released as far as tshirts for may 4? its only 5 days away.   Im almost sure DL will have them in the DTD location near the AMC theater like always but haven't they usually posted them by now or am i just overly bored today?



Pins were announced but I haven't seen anything else.

http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/blog/may-pin-releases-the-walt-disney-world-resort/

http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/blog/may-pin-releases-the-disneyland-resort/


----------



## luvallprincesses

momofallsons said:


> Ok, so silly question... I have FP right now for Ray Park show.  If we did manage to sign up kids to be in the show, can I then cancel my FP and choose something else to use it on since we'd have reserved seats?


Not silly...I was contemplating doing the exact same thing.


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> nothing, they usually don't announce anything for small things like a release of a shirt and pin




hmm must have been on the hub perhaps. Gosh i swear i saw them, maybe im just remembering wrong


----------



## coluk003

Tltorrez said:


> Pins were announced but I haven't seen anything else.
> 
> http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/blog/may-pin-releases-the-walt-disney-world-resort/
> 
> http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/blog/may-pin-releases-the-disneyland-resort/




thank you Ill put money on the mickey one being the shirt, the 5th one is usually Donald as Maul but the goofey one would be cool too


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> Ok, so silly question... I have FP right now for Ray Park show.  If we did manage to sign up kids to be in the show, can I then cancel my FP and choose something else to use it on since we'd have reserved seats?





luvallprincesses said:


> Not silly...I was contemplating doing the exact same thing.


Yes, you can do that.


----------



## jennab113

Tltorrez said:


> Pins were announced but I haven't seen anything else.
> 
> http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/blog/may-pin-releases-the-walt-disney-world-resort/
> 
> http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/blog/may-pin-releases-the-disneyland-resort/


I love the 4th and 5th pins!  I'm guessing they'll only be out for the 4th/5th and not still available Weekend I, right?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> probably not able to really browse, more like know what you want and get it...or go back later in the day and browse. I usually take about an hour inside the Mall the first time just because I like checking everything out.
> Are you just unsure on where it is exactly?


A bit unsure on where all 3 spots are, and wondering what I'm really going to be able to get done in that small amount of VIP time -- I was hoping not to have to brave the mall at another time!! We're there May 16-17, with VIP on May 17...

ETA: maybe I should try to get in there on May 16 to get a sense of what we might want to buy?? I feel like I saw some merch previewed at SWC online... but not sure how comprehensive that was. I wish I had a full catalog ahead of time!


----------



## coluk003

ok a bit on/off topic since it evolves DHS. Your favorite snack there not during SWW, and favorite snack there during the SWW. Whats your favorite QS, that has good food and MIGHT be calm in case we need to grab something which i dont think will be the case.

(OMG wheres my mind today sorry for the incorrect word)


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> A bit unsure on where all 3 spots are, and wondering what I'm really going to be able to get done in that small amount of VIP time -- I was hoping not to have to brave the mall at another time!! We're there May 16-17, with VIP on May 17...


The stores will be inside the old AFI and I think they are also using the old Prop Shop (was part of the Backlot Tour queue) Are you interested in any of the LE items, you can see them from the link on the first page. That should be your priority if you want them


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> ok a bit on/off topic since it evolves DHS. Your favorite* same* there not during SWW, and favorite snack there during the SWW. Whats your favorite QS, that has good food and MIGHT be calm in case we need to grab something which i dont think will be the case.


is this a typo? not sure what you mean.
Favorite QS: Backlot Express because it has the refillable machines for drinks, we only use it for water, sometimes Powerade and cold tea. The food at all the QS are pretty much the same. My second favorite is ABC Commisary. Both are these are A/C big plus.
Favorite snack: Carrot cake cookie from Writer's Stop and Jalapeño Pretzels from the pretzels stands.


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> is this a typo? not sure what you mean.
> Favorite QS: Backlot Express because it has the refillable machines for drinks, we only use it for water, sometimes Powerade and cold tea. The food at all the QS are pretty much the same. My second favorite is ABC Commisary. Both are these are A/C big plus.
> Favorite snack: Carrot cake cookie from Writer's Stop and Jalapeño Pretzels from the pretzels stands.



Fixed and yes that was exactly what i meant . thanks. I just never snack but would like to try new stuff this year for what ever reason


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> Fixed and yes that was exactly what i meant . thanks. I just never snack but would like to try new stuff this year for what ever reason


Ok, during SWW you cannot beat the Darth Vader cupcake


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, during SWW you cannot beat the Darth Vader cupcake


Vader cupcake is better then dark side cookies. I like pretzels otherwise or fruit.


----------



## delmar411

coluk003 said:


> thank you Ill put money on the mickey one being the shirt, the 5th one is usually Donald as Maul but the goofey one would be cool too



The pins match the shirts so that's what the shirts will look like.


----------



## coluk003

I shouldn't be eating that cupcake BUT the thursday we have the jedi dinner im going to eat one, and probably more on friday at the party lol


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I love the yoda cupcake last year, the vader cupcake over chocolate me... did I really say that... well it did.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I am looking through all my e-mails did they ever say where Galactic Gatherings was being held? I would assume in Darth's Mall area but.....


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I am looking through all my e-mails did they ever say where Galactic Gatherings was being held? I would assume in Darth's Mall area but.....


yes, inside Darth's Mall


----------



## delmar411

The Sunrise Student said:


> I am looking through all my e-mails did they ever say where Galactic Gatherings was being held? I would assume in Darth's Mall area but.....



In Darth's Mall.


----------



## yulilin3

Okay, since it's a slow day...for anyone that has a smartphone. Last year they started working with this app called Aurasma. It's an enhanced reality app that when you point your phone at certain images things happen. Here's the article from last year
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...r-wars-weekends-to-life-in-new-ways-for-2014/
I just decided to try it on this years logo and it works.
After downloading the app, go thru the quick tutorial and you don't have to create an account you can just skip that step. Then point your camera to the logo and see what happens:


----------



## CindySwims

yulilin3 said:


> Okay, since it's a slow day...for anyone that has a smartphone. Last year they started working with this app called Aurasma. It's an enhanced reality app that when you point your phone at certain images things happen. Here's the article from last year
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...r-wars-weekends-to-life-in-new-ways-for-2014/
> I just decided to try it on this years logo and it works.
> After downloading the app, go thru the quick tutorial and you don't have to create an account you can just skip that step. Then point your camera to the logo and see what happens:
> View attachment 91427


I have this app for to open videos in our school yearbook. Just used it on the pic you posted and it worked. Fun. Thanks!


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> nothing, they usually don't announce anything for small things like a release of a shirt and pin
> EDIT TO ADD: I did a quick search on the DPB and last year nothing was announced for May the 4th but they did have the shirt and pin. They announced for 2013 but that was because there was a special "Limited Time Magic" event for it



Are the Pins / shirts usually available during SWW as well, or only on the 4th / 5th?? My birthday is May 4th and I would LOVE one of those pins!


----------



## yulilin3

I don't remember seeing the shirts during SWW, but I think the pins were still available. Not 100% sure on that though


----------



## delmar411

OZMom said:


> Are the Pins / shirts usually available during SWW as well, or only on the 4th / 5th?? My birthday is May 4th and I would LOVE one of those pins!



Normally just on the 4th/5th. The ebayers will buy up a bunch.


----------



## mamadragona

The Sunrise Student said:


> 14 days 17 hours and 29 minutes till I board my flight to Orlando! But whose counting huh?


Us too!!  Now it is 14 days 12.5 Hrs


----------



## delmar411

Isnt that the same video as last year?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Thanks to the cat (abcess $198.10 ) I think we'll be having a few less cupcakes!  We tried the Vader one last year - yumm.  Got to try Yoda this year!

I love the idea of a more spread out Darth's Mall maybe that will help with the crowds getting in and check out??


----------



## mamadragona

OZMom said:


> It was 52 when my son got on the bus this morning, in a t-shirt  It's supposed to be 65 today and it will be one of the warmest days we have had since November, most people will be in t-shirts, possibly some shorts even. Last night I think it was in the 30's. We had negative temps pretty regularly here this winter as well . One day it was 35 and DH was out shoveling snow in a sweatshirt because it was so "warm"


Coming from even more north.  I am so excited to see summer weather in FL.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Isnt that the same video as last year?


Yeah, I posted "here's the article from last year" this year it hasn't been announced I was just bored and tried it on this years logo and it works. SO I'm wondering if they will have the backgrounds up again.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Okay, since it's a slow day...for anyone that has a smartphone. Last year they started working with this app called Aurasma. It's an enhanced reality app that when you point your phone at certain images things happen. Here's the article from last year
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...r-wars-weekends-to-life-in-new-ways-for-2014/
> I just decided to try it on this years logo and it works.
> After downloading the app, go thru the quick tutorial and you don't have to create an account you can just skip that step. Then point your camera to the logo and see what happens:
> View attachment 91427



Nothing happened for me like last year... then again I never could get this to work right at the parks... But this is a different phone and still nothing


----------



## aggiejnny

yulilin3 said:


> Okay, since it's a slow day...for anyone that has a smartphone. Last year they started working with this app called Aurasma. It's an enhanced reality app that when you point your phone at certain images things happen. Here's the article from last year
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...r-wars-weekends-to-life-in-new-ways-for-2014/
> I just decided to try it on this years logo and it works.
> After downloading the app, go thru the quick tutorial and you don't have to create an account you can just skip that step. Then point your camera to the logo and see what happens:
> View attachment 91427




I loved playing with this last year. I hope they still have the background scenes


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah, I posted "here's the article from last year" this year it hasn't been announced I was just bored and tried it on this years logo and it works. SO I'm wondering if they will have the backgrounds up again.



I hope the do because I finally got a new phone and I could do all of it this year. All they have to do is hang the pieces up so I dont see why not. Kept people happy in line.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Nothing happened for me like last year... then again I never could get this to work right at the parks... But this is a different phone and still nothing


make sure the Star Wars Weekends letters on the bottom are visible...that's what seems to trigger it.
Last year we had some good days with the app and some days when it didn't want to work. It did seem better by the Frozen Summer Fun time, and we got it to work much faster


----------



## cvjpirate

I couldn't get it to work for me last year either but it did work for me on the logo. Think I wasn't doing something right last year.


----------



## OZMom

mamadragona said:


> Us too!!  Now it is 14 days 12.5 Hrs



Us too!! 14 days and 12 hours until we are on our way


----------



## Tltorrez

jennab113 said:


> I love the 4th and 5th pins!  I'm guessing they'll only be out for the 4th/5th and not still available Weekend I, right?



I'm assuming they'll be gone pretty quickly. My Mom's going to try to get them but we'll see.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

14 days 10 hours and 57 minutes


----------



## mamadragona

OZMom said:


> Us too!! 14 days and 12 hours until we are on our way


Maybe we have the same connecting flight to MCO!  Hah!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm obviously bored...just googled "Star Wars Weekends 2015" and look what I found. A closer look at the merchandise
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/04/star-...ndise-preview-from-star-wars-celebration-vii/


----------



## Tltorrez

I finally had a chance to make some more Lime Green Mickey Heads (LGMH) for anyone who wants them.

I print mine out on white cardstock or photo paper and glue them back to back. Then I usually laminate them and put them on a key ring or jump ring. There is room on the bottom of most of them to add your DIS name.

The first three are the designs I created before. Sheet 5 has Weekends 1-4 and Sheet 6 has Weekend 5 plus a Boba Fett one that someone asked for.

Sheet 1: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQ0dKS2RyYzVRQTA/view?usp=sharing  (SWW Logo, GG Logo, Jedi Mickey)

Sheet 2: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQVJXSkl5NzZKYkU/view?usp=sharing  (Mickey/Yoda Logo, R2, C3PO, Guinea Pig)

Sheet 3: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SM2ZBNkJ0OFZDWkE/view?usp=sharing  (Darth Vader, Stormtrooper, XWing Mickey, Jedi Mickey/Yoda)

Sheet 4: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SWmpsTktETUw2Q00/view?usp=sharing (SWW V, Boba Fett, Blanks)

Sheet 5: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SYVVOZUNreW9pdDQ/view?usp=sharing  (SWW I - IV)

Let me know if there are any issues.


----------



## msmama

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> A bit unsure on where all 3 spots are, and wondering what I'm really going to be able to get done in that small amount of VIP time -- I was hoping not to have to brave the mall at another time!! We're there May 16-17, with VIP on May 17...
> 
> ETA: maybe I should try to get in there on May 16 to get a sense of what we might want to buy?? I feel like I saw some merch previewed at SWC online... but not sure how comprehensive that was. I wish I had a full catalog ahead of time!



I'll be dashing around with you on the 17th.  

The CM on the phone told me about 45 minutes for shopping, but I'm hoping that's the least amount of time we'd have (I was told from 8-8:45ish).  

What I still haven't figured out is if it's all connected or if there will be several different check outs because there are several different "stores."  Also, the HS map on the Disney website has the SWW Merchandise located noted if anyone is still confused.  (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hollywood-studios/maps/)  Frankly, it confuses me even more.


----------



## yulilin3

@Tltorrez those are awesome!!


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I'm obviously bored...just googled "Star Wars Weekends 2015" and look what I found. A closer look at the merchandise
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/04/star-...ndise-preview-from-star-wars-celebration-vii/



"The 2015 May the Fourth and Revenge of the Fifth pins have an LE 5000 edition size."

I have to say I like these pins much better than the ones for SWW. I don't really want "Star Wars" pins. I want "Star Wars Disney" pins. I'll probably just buy the logo pin while I'm there.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> I'll be dashing around with you on the 17th.
> 
> The CM on the phone told me about 45 minutes for shopping, but I'm hoping that's the least amount of time we'd have (I was told from 8-8:45ish).
> 
> What I still haven't figured out is if it's all connected or if there will be several different check outs because there are several different "stores."  Also, the HS map on the Disney website has the SWW Merchandise located noted if anyone is still confused.  (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hollywood-studios/maps/)  Frankly, it confuses me even more.


Glad that they are at least, showing  it on the map
After the stormtroopers let us in, the Mall will be open to everyone so the VIP shopping should be done before 8am. I know I saw the VIP groups enter the park around 7am last year, I assume they went straight to the Mall.
Did you ever do the Backlot Tour? It's the store where you exited the attraction.


----------



## soniam

msmama said:


> I'll be dashing around with you on the 17th.
> 
> The CM on the phone told me about 45 minutes for shopping, but I'm hoping that's the least amount of time we'd have (I was told from 8-8:45ish).
> 
> What I still haven't figured out is if it's all connected or if there will be several different check outs because there are several different "stores."  Also, the HS map on the Disney website has the SWW Merchandise located noted if anyone is still confused.  (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hollywood-studios/maps/)  Frankly, it confuses me even more.



At least one of the VIP descriptions from last year said Darth's Mall was first thing, ~7-8am.

This year the Deluxe package gets priority access to the Mall, which I thought meant they could come and go all day and avoid the line. I would think that for the price, VIP would get the same thing, in addition to the private early time. It would help with the entrance line, but not the checkout line.


----------



## mamadragona

So, hair chat.  I have a Leia shirt, so I'm thinking Leia braids, but I have only med length hair.  Any suggestions?  If I can't come up with something, I may chop it off, lol.  I've tried a few things and its just been weird.  

PS, bonus if it is easy enough for me to do to myself or have my husband do it.  Otherwise perhaps I'll get lucky and a Guinea Pig will braid my hair while waiting for the parade


----------



## DisneyLove2015

wasn't there a link a while back (week/ weekend after Easter) that showed more merchandise?  Not just the video.  I know I remember looking at it with DS because he saw the Storm Trooper Donald plush and said he wanted it.  Anyone remember or have that link?  It's not the GG catalog either.  I think there was also a nerf gun style blaster or bow caster too.  Someone please help!!! I know I wasn't dreaming it up!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> wasn't there a link a while back (week/ weekend after Easter) that showed more merchandise?  Not just the video.  I know I remember looking at it with DS because he saw the Storm Trooper Donald plush and said he wanted it.  Anyone remember or have that link?  It's not the GG catalog either.  I think there was also a nerf gun style blaster or bow caster too.  Someone please help!!! I know I wasn't dreaming it up!


Wasn't it the video from Celebration? That's the only thing I remember showing those items


----------



## mamadragona

Perhaps Winnie the Pooh would make a good Darth Vader?  Anyone see this video from ConnectiCon?
http://m.wimp.com/readslines/


----------



## coluk003

Tltorrez said:


> I finally had a chance to make some more Lime Green Mickey Heads (LGMH) for anyone who wants them.
> 
> I print mine out on white cardstock or photo paper and glue them back to back. Then I usually laminate them and put them on a key ring or jump ring. There is room on the bottom of most of them to add your DIS name.
> 
> The first three are the designs I created before. Sheet 5 has Weekends 1-4 and Sheet 6 has Weekend 5 plus a Boba Fett one that someone asked for.
> 
> Sheet 1: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQ0dKS2RyYzVRQTA/view?usp=sharing  (SWW Logo, GG Logo, Jedi Mickey)
> 
> Sheet 2: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQVJXSkl5NzZKYkU/view?usp=sharing  (Mickey/Yoda Logo, R2, C3PO, Guinea Pig)
> 
> Sheet 3: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SM2ZBNkJ0OFZDWkE/view?usp=sharing  (Darth Vader, Stormtrooper, XWing Mickey, Jedi Mickey/Yoda)
> 
> Sheet 4: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SWmpsTktETUw2Q00/view?usp=sharing (SWW V, Boba Fett, Blanks)
> 
> Sheet 5: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SYVVOZUNreW9pdDQ/view?usp=sharing  (SWW I - IV)
> 
> Let me know if there are any issues.




Hired where do i send my money


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> Perhaps Winnie the Pooh would make a good Darth Vader?  Anyone see this video from ConnectiCon?
> http://m.wimp.com/readslines/


Jim Cummings is AMAZING. So wish he would come back for SWW. he was a great guest when he came


----------



## Monykalyn

My son just randomly asked me for "star wars frog legs and that drink". It took some word association but finally figured out it was from Chef Duff's Cantina demo where he cooked Jabba Frog legs and Bantha Milk.  Can you tell we had Celebration on at our house?? He also surprises me with what he will eat.

He is gonna flip out when we finally tell him we are going to SWW this year at Disney...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Just for Fun...

I bought the Vader and Stormtroopers FANWRAP at SWC and replaced the 501st symbol with a bigger one to match.


----------



## Monykalyn

The Sunrise Student said:


> Just for Fun...
> 
> I bought the Vader and Stormtroopers FANWRAP at SWC and replaced the 501st symbol with a bigger one to match.View attachment 91440


That is - well there are no words adequate in the only language I know to describe the awesomeness of that!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I'm obviously bored...just googled "Star Wars Weekends 2015" and look what I found. A closer look at the merchandise
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/04/star-...ndise-preview-from-star-wars-celebration-vii/



@yulilin3 that person must have taken those picks at the SWC booth the panel video talked about 

PS I was hoping they would have a calendar, mine runs out next moth cause it's last years SWW calendar


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Glad that they are at least, showing  it on the map
> After the stormtroopers let us in, the Mall will be open to everyone so the VIP shopping should be done before 8am. I know I saw the VIP groups enter the park around 7am last year, I assume they went straight to the Mall.
> Did you ever do the Backlot Tour? It's the store where you exited the attraction.



Does this mean the backlot tour warehouse just became Darth's Mall?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

mamadragona said:


> So, hair chat.  I have a Leia shirt, so I'm thinking Leia braids, but I have only med length hair.  Any suggestions?  If I can't come up with something, I may chop it off, lol.  I've tried a few things and its just been weird.
> 
> PS, bonus if it is easy enough for me to do to myself or have my husband do it.  Otherwise perhaps I'll get lucky and a Guinea Pig will braid my hair while waiting for the parade



Go to the store and buy those foam things you stick your hair through and make a bun on each side... alot of medium length hair girls do that when they where their Leia costumes for Rebel Legion.

there are different types but they are all similar to the ones in the amazon link below.

http://www.amazon.com/Brown-Donut-T..._1?ie=UTF8&qid=1430352228&sr=8-1&keywords=bun


----------



## jennab113

Anyone going on the 4th wanna get me the 4th and 5th pins? I could trade you a red lightsaber Magic band.


----------



## delmar411

jennab113 said:


> Anyone going on the 4th wanna get me the 4th and 5th pins? I could trade you a red lightsaber Magic band.



I would make that trade. Send me a message and we can work out the details.


----------



## coluk003

jennab113 said:


> Anyone going on the 4th wanna get me the 4th and 5th pins? I could trade you a red lightsaber Magic band.


i can try id be sending them out from DL but the pins are the same. I plan on getting to DTD early but you never know. Not sure the are LE though that might make it harder


----------



## jennab113

Thanks @coluk003. I think @delmar411 and I have it worked out.


----------



## beanz418

If anyone is interested, I live 6 minutes from DHS and will be going first thing on the morning of May 4th to buy the pins and any other shirts or fun merch...

I would be more than happy to help anyone out, however I'm in search of the light saber magic bands from the galactic gathering...please let me know if you'd like to work something out...so excited for SWW!!!!!!!


----------



## MooksterL1

There is a Jedi Mickey dinner for 4, 6/12 at 7:20 if anyone is looking for that day.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Thanks to @pookadoo77 I designed my own Chopper magic band.  Well, I guess my boyfriend mostly did it.  But I told him how to design it.

[URL=http://s293.photobucket.com/user/rachelashbrook/media/Chopper%20Band_zpsiorvuijf.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

I am pretty pleased with it.  Chopper is on one side of the mickey head and Star Wars Rebels is on the other.


----------



## JenStemp

I got this in an email from Toys-R-Us today. For anyone with kids. We will definitely be at our local store on Sunday.




Here is the link for more information.
http://www.toysrus.com/shop/index.j...ERN&csep=79bf280b-8bc7-43fe-a971-5f5dfe47abe5


----------



## AThrillingChase

So fun story, I just got my magical express tags and info in the mail. They changed my friends last name to mine. smh. I assume this won't really matter?


----------



## soniam

AThrillingChase said:


> So fun story, I just got my magical express tags and info in the mail. They changed my friends last name to mine. smh. I assume this won't really matter?



As long as you are traveling together and going to the same hotel. I don't remember needing any ID to get claim our bags.


----------



## mamadragona

The Sunrise Student said:


> Go to the store and buy those foam things you stick your hair through and make a bun on each side... alot of medium length hair girls do that when they where their Leia costumes for Rebel Legion.
> 
> there are different types but they are all similar to the ones in the amazon link below.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brown-Donut-T..._1?ie=UTF8&qid=1430352228&sr=8-1&keywords=bun



I didn't even know this was a thing.  What kid of local store can I get it at? Walmart?


----------



## AThrillingChase

soniam said:


> As long as you are traveling together and going to the same hotel. I don't remember needing any ID to get claim our bags.



Thank you, I don't remember them asking either. I guess if all they do is scan the bags they won't notice the names don't really match. This is especially funny since the only other time my friend (my old roommate) and I traveled to Disney together they sent us mail to our apartment for the "first name and first name family" so I don't know why I'd expect anything less lol


----------



## Itinkso

mamadragona said:


> I didn't even know this was a thing.  What kid of local store can I get it at? Walmart?


WalMart and Target should have them. You can also make Leiabuns out of two side ponytails that you twist and spiral around the ponytail's base. Use a hairnet and bobby pins to secure.


----------



## JayLeeJay

My boyfriend and I ordered t-shirts from TeePublic and they arrived today! I wasn't sure what to expect from them but they are great and I can't wait to wear them. He has more traditional Star Wars shirts and mine are mostly disney inspired. Now I just need to figure out which one to wear on which day. One day we are doing more character pictures and I can't figure out which one I want to have in all the pictures.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

The Sunrise Student said:


> Nothing happened for me like last year... then again I never could get this to work right at the parks... But this is a different phone and still nothing



I had to turn my phone horizontally.  It wouldn't work with the screen in the vertical position.


----------



## BobaFettFan

So I think I remember them saying "check out the "Rebel Hangar/Cantina/Backlot" thing on the 1st WINK WINK"  earlier?  I'm thinking about staying up that Thursday night and calling in the morning, but have they rolled something out on a Friday before?


----------



## BobaFettFan

Tltorrez said:


> I finally had a chance to make some mickey ears



Great job on the boba fett!  Awesome design to use.


----------



## Beezle2

Morning everyone  I have been following this thread and I'm grateful for all the information. I think I have everything I want nailed down except for the Visit to the Maul on 6/12. I never did see a Fastpass for that and just want to be sure I am not doing something wrong. Did I read we have to sign up for that in the morning? Can someone point me in the right direction because I think my DH would love to see the show!


----------



## db99

BobaFettFan said:


> So I think I remember them saying "check out the "Rebel Hangar/Cantina/Backlot" thing on the 1st WINK WINK"  earlier?  I'm thinking about staying up that Thursday night and calling in the morning, but have they rolled something out on a Friday before?


 
It would seem to be odd given that contact centers typically have lower planned staffing and higher rates of callouts on Fridays than a day in the middle of the week.  But hey, this is Disney, so anything could happen, I guess!


----------



## Koh1977

http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Star-Wars-Ryder-Windham/dp/1465436014

Thinking of getting this to have signed by characters (and one of the contributing authors since she's there as well).  Thoughts?


----------



## pookadoo77

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Thanks to @pookadoo77 I designed my own Chopper magic band.  Well, I guess my boyfriend mostly did it.  But I told him how to design it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty pleased with it.  Chopper is on one side of the mickey head and Star Wars Rebels is on the other.



awesome! Pics please when it comes in  



Beezle2 said:


> Morning everyone  I have been following this thread and I'm grateful for all the information. I think I have everything I want nailed down except for the Visit to the Maul on 6/12. I never did see a Fastpass for that and just want to be sure I am not doing something wrong. Did I read we have to sign up for that in the morning? Can someone point me in the right direction because I think my DH would love to see the show!



I got a visit to the maul fp for 6/12, it should be there. check tier 2 and make sure you have the times for the show free fp wise, it is once daily and only fri that weekend I believe. 1st page should list time. My fp says arrive 6:35-6:50. good luck!


----------



## yulilin3

Beezle2 said:


> Morning everyone  I have been following this thread and I'm grateful for all the information. I think I have everything I want nailed down except for the Visit to the Maul on 6/12. I never did see a Fastpass for that and just want to be sure I am not doing something wrong. Did I read we have to sign up for that in the morning? Can someone point me in the right direction because I think my DH would love to see the show!


weekend V it'll only be performed on Friday. Like the PP said check your Tier 2 and see if you don't have anything conflicting with the time of the show.
The sign ups in the morning are only for the kids that want to be a part of his show.


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Star-Wars-Ryder-Windham/dp/1465436014
> 
> Thinking of getting this to have signed by characters (and one of the contributing authors since she's there as well).  Thoughts?


The only thing to consider would be the weight of the book. Other than that it's a cool idea. If you are using it for the characters remember to bring different colored sharpies for the signature to come thru , since some of the pictures will have black clothing or background


----------



## yulilin3

db99 said:


> It would seem to be odd given that contact centers typically have lower planned staffing and higher rates of callouts on Fridays than a day in the middle of the week.  But hey, this is Disney, so anything could happen, I guess!


DPB is known for dumping important information late in Friday, assuming people are getting ready for the weekend and not checking...I'm calling in 2 minutes  let you guys know


----------



## db99

yulilin3 said:


> DPB is known for dumping important information late in Friday, assuming people are getting ready for the weekend and not checking...I'm calling in 2 minutes  let you guys know


 
Sneaky, they are...


----------



## yulilin3

Still nothing on Rebel Lounge, she said check back tomorrow


----------



## db99

yulilin3 said:


> The only thing to consider would be the weight of the book. Other than that it's a cool idea. If you are using it for the characters remember to bring different colored sharpies for the signature to come thru , since some of the pictures will have black clothing or background


 
I just got this in the mail yesterday.  Really great book!  But it is definitely pretty heavy to be lugging around DHS.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

mamadragona said:


> I didn't even know this was a thing.  What kid of local store can I get it at? Walmart?



Walmart, CVS, Walgreens, local Beauty supply like Sally's.... They all have them  and in different colors to help match hair.

It defiantly helps give more to your hair so the buns really show up!


----------



## Beezle2

pookadoo77 said:


> awesome! Pics please when it comes in
> 
> 
> 
> I got a visit to the maul fp for 6/12, it should be there. check tier 2 and make sure you have the times for the show free fp wise, it is once daily and only fri that weekend I believe. 1st page should list time. My fp says arrive 6:35-6:50. good luck!


. Thank you! I will try that later at home. I can't get the Disney app on my phone to let me cancel the Star Tours I have in that time frame and I don't see Maul as an option. I see SoTS and Rebels.


----------



## yulilin3

Beezle2 said:


> . Thank you! I will try that later at home. I can't get the Disney app on my phone to let me cancel the Star Tours I have in that time frame and I don't see Maul as an option. I see SoTS and Rebels.


I think all the SWW  shows on weekend V are Tier 2 so you can only pick 2? I'm not sure.


----------



## yulilin3

Any requests for TBT? Characters, celebrities, food?


----------



## aggiejnny

yulilin3 said:


> Any requests for TBT? Characters, celebrities, food?



I'm hungry. I would love to hear about food!


----------



## yulilin3

TBT Dessert Party and Galactic Breakfast


----------



## The Sunrise Student

@yulilin3  Ohhhhh, Ahhhhh! Yummy!


----------



## aggiejnny

yulilin3 said:


> TBT Dessert Party and Galactic Breakfast
> View attachment 91545 View attachment 91546 View attachment 91547 View attachment 91548 View attachment 91549 View attachment 91550 View attachment 91551 View attachment 91552



Yum! Can't wait for it in just a few weeks


----------



## slaveone

Food or droids.


----------



## yulilin3

I hope to have some information on the Galactic Breakfast today. Executives are enjoying it right now. Hopefully we'll know about any changes to the menu.


----------



## lovethattink

Beezle2 said:


> . Thank you! I will try that later at home. I can't get the Disney app on my phone to let me cancel the Star Tours I have in that time frame and I don't see Maul as an option. I see SoTS and Rebels.



how many sw shows have you picked already?  You might want to charge star tours to an odd time like 11am, then try to change it. That's worked for me.



yulilin3 said:


> I hope to have some information on the Galactic Breakfast today. Executives are enjoying it right now. Hopefully we'll know about any changes to the menu.



Oh good! I still haven't canceled.  Still on the fence. Want the experience,  but the PRICE!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I hope to have some information on the Galactic Breakfast today. Executives are enjoying it right now. Hopefully we'll know about any changes to the menu.



@yulilin3 What information are you referring to?  New Menu perhaps?


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> @yulilin3 What information are you referring to?  New Menu perhaps?


yes, they are making decisions right now to keep the menu or add some things. It looks like Vader waffles will be available this year and they might take away the dessert


----------



## msmama

Photo question - Are there any special SWW Magic Shots?  

I think there's a fighting Darth Vader near Star Tours right?  Anything else?


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Photo question - Are there any special SWW Magic Shots?
> 
> I think there's a fighting Darth Vader near Star Tours right?  Anything else?


last year they had them on Streets of America.
The one by ST tends to move because that area is so busy.
They had the fighting Vader and also doing the force push on Vader or Stormtroopers


----------



## yulilin3

great site to look at some magic shots. Toward the middle of this page you can see the 2 options
http://capturingmagic.me/photopass-magic-shots


----------



## pookadoo77

Beezle2 said:


> . Thank you! I will try that later at home. I can't get the Disney app on my phone to let me cancel the Star Tours I have in that time frame and I don't see Maul as an option. I see SoTS and Rebels.



If you have internet on your phone go to disney website via internet website, app is awful but you can access your MDE via the disney website on your phone and it works just like home. I did this on my phone for the Oz and maul FP  Maybe do it real quick to be sure you get one via a "bathroom break" lol


----------



## Tltorrez

mamadragona said:


> So, hair chat.  I have a Leia shirt, so I'm thinking Leia braids, but I have only med length hair.  Any suggestions?  If I can't come up with something, I may chop it off, lol.  I've tried a few things and its just been weird.
> 
> PS, bonus if it is easy enough for me to do to myself or have my husband do it.  Otherwise perhaps I'll get lucky and a Guinea Pig will braid my hair while waiting for the parade



Mine is too short to do anything with so I went with a bun wig. Hopefully it won't be too hot.


----------



## sophy1996

Hello all. I'm new to this site but have been lurking for weeks. Our friends invited us along on their WDW trip, which happened to be during SWW!  We have been before, but not for years, and there are so many new offerings. I've learned so much and just wanted to say many thanks to all of you who have been so generous with time and advice in this thread.


----------



## yulilin3

sophy1996 said:


> Hello all. I'm new to this site but have been lurking for weeks. Our friends invited us along on their WDW trip, which happened to be during SWW!  We have been before, but not for years, and there are so many new offerings. I've learned so much and just wanted to say many thanks to all of you who have been so generous with time and advice in this thread.


 to our SWW family!!


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> I'm obviously bored...just googled "Star Wars Weekends 2015" and look what I found. A closer look at the merchandise
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/04/star-...ndise-preview-from-star-wars-celebration-vii/


Oh noes! That is just a tiny bit, and I am already spending too much money. I love that Vader picture frame, and it is $27! Oh my poor wallet...



mamadragona said:


> I didn't even know this was a thing.  What kid of local store can I get it at? Walmart?


I've also seen in magazines and on websites where you can make your own out of a sock, but I have never tried. I bet Beauty Brands would have it, too.



JenStemp said:


> I got this in an email from Toys-R-Us today. For anyone with kids. We will definitely be at our local store on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link for more information.
> http://www.toysrus.com/shop/index.j...ERN&csep=79bf280b-8bc7-43fe-a971-5f5dfe47abe5


Thanks for sharing! I know Lego Store has an event as well. Their's is the 2-4, but I don't know if they will have any freebies. If they do, I highly suggest any interested parties go as early on the 2nd as possible.

Man, we are going to be so busy this weekend...SW event at Legoland Discovery Center, a visit to the Lego Store and TRU, a visit to a Hoops & YoYo event at Hallmark, Avengers movie.

And, I am clearly going to need some Tums during my Disney visit and a personal trainer after.


----------



## Beezle2

lovethattink said:


> how many sw shows have you picked already?  You might want to charge star tours to an odd time like 11am, then try to change it. That's worked for me.



I have Oz at 4:50, Toy at 6, and I had Star Tours at 7;15 but I am going to cancel that and see if I can see a Maul. I just get SoTS and Rebels as an option. Maul is a tier 2 right?


----------



## Cluelyss

Beezle2 said:


> I have Oz at 4:50, Toy at 6, and I had Star Tours at 7;15 but I am going to cancel that and see if I can see a Maul. I just get SoTS and Rebels as an option. Maul is a tier 2 right?


FP return window for Maul is 635-650. Move your TSMM FP and you should then be able to see it.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> FP return window for Maul is 635-650. Move your TSMM FP and you should then be able to see it.


----------



## OZMom

HCinKC said:


> Oh noes! That is just a tiny bit, and I am already spending too much money. I love that Vader picture frame, and it is $27! Oh my poor wallet...
> 
> 
> I've also seen in magazines and on websites where you can make your own out of a sock, but I have never tried. I bet Beauty Brands would have it, too.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! I know Lego Store has an event as well. Their's is the 2-4, but I don't know if they will have any freebies. If they do, I highly suggest any interested parties go as early on the 2nd as possible.
> 
> Man, we are going to be so busy this weekend...SW event at Legoland Discovery Center, a visit to the Lego Store and TRU, a visit to a Hoops & YoYo event at Hallmark, Avengers movie.
> 
> And, I am clearly going to need some Tums during my Disney visit and a personal trainer after.



Whats going on at the Discovery center? We have one like an hour away.


----------



## lovethattink

Beezle2 said:


> I have Oz at 4:50, Toy at 6, and I had Star Tours at 7;15 but I am going to cancel that and see if I can see a Maul. I just get SoTS and Rebels as an option. Maul is a tier 2 right?





Cluelyss said:


> FP return window for Maul is 635-650. Move your TSMM FP and you should then be able to see it.





yulilin3 said:


>



Yes, move TSMM and ST to different times and that should open up Maul.   MDE doesn't allow overlap of FP.


----------



## Beezle2

Cluelyss said:


> FP return window for Maul is 635-650. Move your TSMM FP and you should then be able to see it.





yulilin3 said:


>





lovethattink said:


> Yes, move TSMM and ST to different times and that should open up Maul.   MDE doesn't allow overlap of FP.


>>

AWESOME!!! You ALL Rock  All fixed now and looks great!! Many Thanks  And you guys were faster then I could get the chat working on the Disney website!


----------



## yulilin3

Beezle2 said:


> >>
> 
> AWESOME!!! You ALL Rock  All fixed now and looks great!! Many Thanks  And you guys were faster then I could get the chat working on the Disney website!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Just got some of our SW shirts in the mail from Tee Public today!!! Even more excited now...trying not to spend all my $$$ before SWW but its a struggle


----------



## jtowntoflorida

HCinKC said:


> And, I am clearly going to need some Tums during my Disney visit and a personal trainer after.


 
I have designated May as a clean eating month for me, in preparation for all the garbage that I anticipate shoving into my gaping maw in June.



Beezle2 said:


> AWESOME!!! You ALL Rock  All fixed now and looks great!! Many Thanks  And you guys were faster then I could get the chat working on the Disney website!


 
Out of curiosity, I'd still do the chat, pretending like you haven't fixed your issue, just to see what advice they give you.  I'd give it a 75% chance the agent wouldn't know how to fix the issue.


----------



## hultrain

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Just got some of our SW shirts in the mail from Tee Public today!!! Even more excited now...trying not to spend all my $$$ before SWW but its a struggle


Those are awesome!!!  How do they fit?  I am usually in between a M or a L, depending on if they run large or small.


----------



## kalliyan1

What characters are at the GG event?  Is it the Disney SW characters or are there SW characters?


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Those magic shots are awesome!  I hope they're out a lot during SWW.  I'm still not 100% sold on Memory maker... But that definitely helps sway me towards getting it.


----------



## peterb

June 5th: Friday
7 AM:                   at the entrance to see Stormtroppers greeting
8 am:                   boot it over to Chewie. Leave Vader for Saturday morning
830 to 930            FP Star Tours
950 reservation:    DTECH me
1040-1130            Galactic breakfast
105 TO 205          FP TSMM
5:20 to 6:20        Supper 50’s cafe
7PM:                  Obi Wan Show (no FP, just walk in)
the morning is busy. don't know if there is enough time between Chewie, FP at Star tours, and DTECH me at 950AM to get all 3 done
the afternoon is open for walking around and enjoying SWW.(pictures with Darth maul and others in the afternoon if possible.) I have been to WDW many times but this is my first SWW. is the morning possible? thanks  peter


----------



## Fire14

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Those magic shots are awesome!  I hope they're out a lot during SWW.  I'm still not 100% sold on Memory maker... But that definitely helps sway me towards getting it.



I am so not a star wars Geek/lover. But I had so much fun doing magic shots during my last Star Wars Weekends. You can always prebuy memory maker and if for some reason you don't get your moneys worth request refund. just can't download photos until you want it for sure to get refund.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

hultrain said:


> Those are awesome!!!  How do they fit?  I am usually in between a M or a L, depending on if they run large or small.



I would say that they are true to fit...I'm a little top heavy as a woman (if you catch my drift) so I usually have to go with a womans XL or a mans small to make sure the graphic isn't stretched.  I will say they look smaller and snugger before you put them on, but don't let that dismay you. Mine fit perfectly fine and can afford a bit of shrinkage from a wash though I think they are preshrunk so and say that you could experience a 5-7% shrinkage. These shirts are so nice in graphic quality and softness and they got to me within days of ordering even with normal shipping. (I swear I don't work for them lol) I'm currently shopping for more.


----------



## yulilin3

peterb said:


> June 5th: Friday
> 7 AM:                   at the entrance to see Stormtroppers greeting
> 8 am:                   boot it over to Chewie. Leave Vader for Saturday morning
> 830 to 930            FP Star Tours
> 950 reservation:    DTECH me
> 1040-1130            Galactic breakfast
> 105 TO 205          FP TSMM
> 5:20 to 6:20        Supper 50’s cafe
> 7PM:                  Obi Wan Show (no FP, just walk in)
> the morning is busy. don't know if there is enough time between Chewie, FP at Star tours, and DTECH me at 950AM to get all 3 done
> the afternoon is open for walking around and enjoying SWW.(pictures with Darth maul and others in the afternoon if possible.) I have been to WDW many times but this is my first SWW. is the morning possible? thanks  peter


it looks completely doable if you are one of the first people in Chewies line you would be riding ST with you fp around 8:30.



Fire14 said:


> I am so* not a star wars Geek/lover*. But I had so much fun doing magic shots during my last Star Wars Weekends. You can always prebuy memory maker and if for some reason you don't get your moneys worth request refund. just can't download photos until you want it for sure to get refund.


ahem, excuse me


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> I hope to have some information on the Galactic Breakfast today. Executives are enjoying it right now. Hopefully we'll know about any changes to the menu.


 
Oooohh. Yes please, the more food news the better!



MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> View attachment 91564 View attachment 91565  Just got some of our SW shirts in the mail from Tee Public today!!! Even more excited now...trying not to spend all my $$$ before SWW but its a struggle


 
Empire center is amazing. Right up there with my favorite, thought certainly not new, meme, Epcat! I am attaching it because if you google it you come up with a group for the protection of child trafficking and that could look weird on your work computer lol)


----------



## msmama

Somebody mentioned the word bathroom and it got me thinking...

It's been years since I've seen Beauty and the Beast at that theatre.  Are there bathrooms in the theater area or just near the entrance (kind of near the entrance to Fantasmic)?  If a little one (or a big one, I don't judge) needs a potty break during a show would  we be given a FP or something to get back to our seat or must we hold it?  Obviously I'll try my hardest to make sure we all go before the shows, but...kids.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Somebody mentioned the word bathroom and it got me thinking...
> 
> It's been years since I've seen Beauty and the Beast at that theatre.  Are there bathrooms in the theater area or just near the entrance (kind of near the entrance to Fantasmic)?  If a little one (or a big one, I don't judge) needs a potty break during a show would  we be given a FP or something to get back to our seat or must we hold it?  Obviously I'll try my hardest to make sure we all go before the shows, but...kids.


There are 3 restrooms areas close by.
One right in front of Villains in Vogue on Sunset Blvd. One right next to the entrance to F! (closest one to Theater of the Stars) and one by the entrance to the Rock N Roller Coaster gift shop


----------



## slaveone

Personally I recommend the one near F! entrance. Tends to be generally shorter lines particularly for the handicap stalls if those are needed.


----------



## yulilin3

completely unrelated again and just a heads up for any locals.
Super Hero Headquarter is opening today at DTD West side, next to D Street. All Marvel nerchandise (and I'm stuck in my house  )


----------



## lvstitch

Star Wars Day at Disney Store
http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2015/04/30/star-wars-day-festivities-at-disney-store/


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

lvstitch said:


> Star Wars Day at Disney Store
> http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2015/04/30/star-wars-day-festivities-at-disney-store/



Most important thing - 30% off Star Wars stuff at Disney store starting tomorrow!!!   Wa Hoo!!!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## lovethattink

kalliyan1 said:


> What characters are at the GG event?  Is it the Disney SW characters or are there SW characters?



I asked. At this point nothing can be officially announced. Last year it was the Disney characters as SW characters and a couple stormtroopers. I was told to watch the GG merchandise event page for any new info. Last year there were rumors about which characters that didn't pan out. So I guess we'll actually find out that day.


----------



## jimim

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> View attachment 91564 View attachment 91565  Just got some of our SW shirts in the mail from Tee Public today!!! Even more excited now...trying not to spend all my $$$ before SWW but its a struggle


nice.  i just ordered two new ones for our june trip.  one is sw related the other is big hero six related.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

msmama said:


> I'll be dashing around with you on the 17th.
> 
> The CM on the phone told me about 45 minutes for shopping, but I'm hoping that's the least amount of time we'd have (I was told from 8-8:45ish).
> 
> What I still haven't figured out is if it's all connected or if there will be several different check outs because there are several different "stores."  Also, the HS map on the Disney website has the SWW Merchandise located noted if anyone is still confused.  (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hollywood-studios/maps/)  Frankly, it confuses me even more.


Awesome!! I should get a lime green Mickey so we can spot each other while dashing around the mall!! 

I remember them saying something like 7-7:45am, but I'm not 100% sure. I wish we would get that detailed email they mentioned when I booked!!



soniam said:


> At least one of the VIP descriptions from last year said Darth's Mall was first thing, ~7-8am.
> 
> This year the Deluxe package gets priority access to the Mall, which I thought meant they could come and go all day and avoid the line. I would think that for the price, VIP would get the same thing, in addition to the private early time. It would help with the entrance line, but not the checkout line.



I do think VIP should have all day priority access for the cost, but I don't remember hearing or seeing that anywhere.

Again... I wish they'd hurry up and send the detailed itinerary email I was told we'd receive before the wknd is upon us...


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> completely unrelated again and just a heads up for any locals.
> Super Hero Headquarter is opening today at DTD West side, next to D Street. All Marvel nerchandise (and I'm stuck in my house  )



Yay, been looking forward to shopping there on my upcoming trip! I wonder what they'll do with the section of D-Street currently devoted to Marvel. Maybe they'll remove it all, since it'll already be next door, and give that extra space to the SW stuff!


----------



## Felipe4

lvstitch said:


> Star Wars Day at Disney Store
> http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2015/04/30/star-wars-day-festivities-at-disney-store/



DANG IT. I just received my Boba Fett hat and Star Wars magic bandits yesterday!


----------



## Beezle2

These are 2 of our Star Wars tees. Got them at Five Below for $5 each! I was surprised at the weight of them. They are not super thin but more of a medium weight. I was very happy with the price since I had been looking at the $33 Storm Trooper ones on the Disneystore site.


----------



## HCinKC

OZMom said:


> Whats going on at the Discovery center? We have one like an hour away.


I'm not sure how alike different ones are, so it'd be a good idea to check the site for your specific one, look under events. Ours has the 501st & Rebel Legion come out, plus there is currently a SW exhibit. They also build a large scale figure. Last year was Vader. IIRC, this year is Yoda. The mini build is a SW one (though you still have to pay if you want to keep it).They also usually have some other SW building locations/challenges around, not to keep though. Oh yeah, and a "find all the stormtroopers and maybe you win free passes" challenge or something like that.



yulilin3 said:


> completely unrelated again and just a heads up for any locals.
> Super Hero Headquarter is opening today at DTD West side, next to D Street. All Marvel nerchandise (and I'm stuck in my house  )


Oh. Em. Gee. Disney is truly going to take all of our money.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hey Gang Think Geek http://www.thinkgeek.com/ is having a 20% off sale on Star Wars stuff until midnight May the 4th!

Some Her Universe is out there, with a lot of cool shirts, clothing and other fun toys....

My wallet is crying I am shopping my rear off


----------



## markmcalear

Few questions:

1. Do we still think (hope) that ADRs will open for Rebel Hanger tomorrow?
2. There are 3 locations for Darths Mall this year, will we have to queue independently for each one?
3. Is 7 new Star Wars t-shirts too much? I cant stop buying them...


----------



## slaveone

markmcalear said:


> Few questions:
> 
> 1. Do we still think (hope) that ADRs will open for Rebel Hanger tomorrow?
> 2. There are 3 locations for Darths Mall this year, will we have to queue independently for each one?
> 3. Is 7 new Star Wars t-shirts too much? I cant stop buying them...


I have hope there is ADR openings tomorrow for the Hangar but it is possible they will hold them for Monday. I am unsure on the queing for the mall but who knows. There is never too much star wars. Ever!


----------



## yulilin3

1.-Yes still hope...(I'm not sure)
2.- The ones inside the old afi gift shop will probably be one line for merchandise. The store right across from studio catering co is probably a second line, unless they manage close it in
3.- No 7 is not to much


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Awesome!! I should get a lime green Mickey so we can spot each other while dashing around the mall!!
> 
> I remember them saying something like 7-7:45am, but I'm not 100% sure. I wish we would get that detailed email they mentioned when I booked!!
> 
> 
> 
> I do think VIP should have all day priority access for the cost, but I don't remember hearing or seeing that anywhere.
> 
> Again... I wish they'd hurry up and send the detailed itinerary email I was told we'd receive before the wknd is upon us...



When you get the email, please be sure to update us here. I am planning for next year now, while all of the info is still available. Thanks


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

markmcalear said:


> Few questions:
> 
> 1. Do we still think (hope) that ADRs will open for Rebel Hanger tomorrow?
> 2. There are 3 locations for Darths Mall this year, will we have to queue independently for each one?
> 3. Is 7 new Star Wars t-shirts too much? I cant stop buying them...



I can only answer #3 with a resounding NO!...I currently have 6 and plan on buying more online BEFORE SWW and maybe some during SWW. Im' pretty sure 1/3 of my wardrobe consists of SW tee shirts. I'm a classy girl lol


----------



## soniam

I actually just bought one of the personalized t-shirts from Disney with R2D2 and C3PO. The only SW related tshirt I had was a Star Tours anniversary one. I do have 2 pairs of R2D2 knee socks. I had been buying SW shirts for DS and DH, and none for me.


----------



## lovethattink

slaveone said:


> I have hope there is ADR openings tomorrow for the Hangar but it is possible they will hold them for Monday. I am unsure on the queing for the mall but who knows. There is never too much star wars. Ever!



They've had lots of experience with FSF and 2 of those buildings. During FSF, entering changed based on crowd levels. If it wasn't busy, you could enter from either from old AFI store or the AFI showcase building. All exit was from AFI store. If it was busy, you could only enter from the AFI showcase room. 

The sliding doors worked by remote control by cm. The queue when busy was covered with a roof, but open. This was where Santa Goofy was moved when it rained during the holiday.


----------



## soniam

I wonder if Disney Store will have new SW items for May the Force or from SWW online.


----------



## soniam

Has anyone else here seen the Darth Vader/Girl from Ipanema burlesque routine? It's usually not very risqué but funny as all get out.


----------



## CinderElsa

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hey Gang Think Geek http://www.thinkgeek.com/ is having a 20% off sale on Star Wars stuff until midnight May the 4th!
> 
> Some Her Universe is out there, with a lot of cool shirts, clothing and other fun toys....
> 
> My wallet is crying I am shopping my rear off


Thank you for the tip! (And as I'm catching up, I see congratulations are in order!) 

When do the QS locations start getting busy? Right after the parade? Last year we did TS but felt it wasted a lot of time.

Incidentally, we were able to snag Rebels FP+ last night, so now we're holding both Rebels and SotS. We want to try for SotS from FtF, so anyone looking for FP+ should be checking the app around 10 AM as I'm sure we're not the only ones in that position. (Not expecting to be able to find a good replacement, but we will release them anyway.)


----------



## Velvetme

Very interested in the storm trooper watch if anyone can post a pic. Toys R Us and Target seem to carry some LCD kids ones and lots of Lego SW watches but I'm would love a great storm trooper watch for $8!


----------



## yulilin3

CinderElsa said:


> Thank you for the tip! (And as I'm catching up, I see congratulations are in order!)
> 
> When do the QS locations start getting busy? Right after the parade? Last year we did TS but felt it wasted a lot of time.
> 
> Incidentally, we were able to snag Rebels FP+ last night, so now we're holding both Rebels and SotS. We want to try for SotS from FtF, so anyone looking for FP+ should be checking the app around 10 AM as I'm sure we're not the only ones in that position. (Not expecting to be able to find a good replacement, but we will release them anyway.)


QS gets extremely busy right after the parade. So as soon as that's done go straight to your QS of choice. It stays busy until around 2pm


----------



## markmcalear

These are my latest ones


----------



## aggiejnny

soniam said:


> I actually just bought one of the personalized t-shirts from Disney with R2D2 and C3PO. The only SW related tshirt I had was a Star Tours anniversary one. I do have 2 pairs of R2D2 knee socks. I had been buying SW shirts for DS and DH, and none for me.


 You should really fix that and indulge for yourself!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

markmcalear said:


> These are my latest ones
> View attachment 91584 View attachment 91585


LOVE "WE'RE HOME"!!  Where did you get it!?!?!


----------



## markmcalear

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> LOVE "WE'RE HOME"!!  Where did you get it!?!?!



Redbubble.

Thats my Friday 15th shirt


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> When you get the email, please be sure to update us here. I am planning for next year now, while all of the info is still available. Thanks


Will do!!  Unless someone else here beats me to it!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

markmcalear said:


> Redbubble.
> 
> Thats my Friday 15th shirt


THANKS! Just AWESOME!!!


----------



## kalliyan1

lovethattink said:


> I asked. At this point nothing can be officially announced. Last year it was the Disney characters as SW characters and a couple stormtroopers. I was told to watch the GG merchandise event page for any new info. Last year there were rumors about which characters that didn't pan out. So I guess we'll actually find out that day.


Thank you!!!  Are you attending GG?


----------



## missthatgator

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hey Gang Think Geek http://www.thinkgeek.com/ is having a 20% off sale on Star Wars stuff until midnight May the 4th!
> 
> Some Her Universe is out there, with a lot of cool shirts, clothing and other fun toys....
> 
> My wallet is crying I am shopping my rear off



Ah man, I jumped the gun! Just ordered my ewok tank from them last week lol. I'm up to 3 new SW shirts bought specifically for wearing to SWW


----------



## kpd6901

Please give me your thoughts (Sat. June 13):  

Opening Storm the Gates
8:00-9:15 - Meet & Greet (Chewie, Darth Maul)
9:15-9:45 - ST, MuppetVision, HISTK playground (can be split up between 2 adults and 3 boys: age 10 - huge Muppet fan not SW fan, age 6 huge SW/moderate Muppet fan, and age 2)
9:45-10 - FtF check-in at Min & Bill's
10-11 - Motorcade viewing location 
11-11:30 - Motorcade and welcome 
11:30-3:00 - Pizza Planet, Darth's Mall, D-Tech (2pm appt/1:45 "arrival time"), additional M&G's (?)
3:00-3:45 - SotS (FP+)
3:45-5:00 - Additional M&G's and/or Hangar (??)
5:00-5:45 - Frank Oz (FP+) - (potentially only 1 adult and DS10 while taking DS6 and DS2 for M&G's, and/or ST)
6:00-7:00 - QS dinner meal (Hangar??)
7:00-7:45 - Obi-Wan and Beyond (FtF)
8:45(?) - check-in for FtF dessert party
9:30 - Symphony in the Stars fireworks

When it comes to M&G's, we already have ADR's for Galactic Breakfast and Jedi Mickey for earlier in the week and hope to have JTA for earlier in the week.  (We also plan to have ST and MuppetVision done in our Thursday non-SWW day, along with all the regular DHS stuff, so these would be extras on the favorites.) Obviously the Hangar situation/announcement will determine how we do that either before or after Oz and how much time to allocate for that.  My major question mark is between the Motorcade and SotS.  We just couldn't squeeze Pizza Planet into Thursday, DS6 wants 2 BYO Lightsabers, we don't need any LE stuff, but we do want to be able to have enough time to look around good.  Does that slot give us enough time or should we really count on needing more time to go back to the Mall later (after SotS?).  Re: M&G's, DS6 couldn't really prioritize who he wants, except he hasn't really shown extreme interest in Rebels (though he does watch it, he's not obsessed with it), so those characters can be lowest priority - otherwise, is there ample time for getting all of the other characters, complete with inevitable breaks for the kids and waiting in line?

Thank you so much!


----------



## yulilin3

Your 9:15-9:45am is very busy, obviously you are splitting up, no way to do all that in 30 mins.
After the motorcade, fast walk to Pizza Planet, it gets soooo busy. To really rbwose inside the Mall you need about 45 minutes. So I think you can do it. We still don't know if anyone is meeting inside so that could be a meet and greet out of the way. 
After the SotS what you have to realize is that there will be a lot of back and forth if you want to squeeze some characters between the shows.


----------



## lovethattink

kalliyan1 said:


> Thank you!!!  Are you attending GG?



Yes.


----------



## Koh1977

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Most important thing - 30% off Star Wars stuff at Disney store starting tomorrow!!!   Wa Hoo!!!  Thanks for posting.




online too?


----------



## Koh1977

Beezle2 said:


> These are 2 of our Star Wars tees. Got them at Five Below for $5 each! I was surprised at the weight of them. They are not super thin but more of a medium weight. I was very happy with the price since I had been looking at the $33 Storm Trooper ones on the Disneystore site.



I wanted to get the plain Star Wars logo one for me and DH at least, but not in my size...


----------



## Koh1977

missthatgator said:


> Ah man, I jumped the gun! Just ordered my ewok tank from them last week lol. I'm up to 3 new SW shirts bought specifically for wearing to SWW



LOVE the Ewok tank


----------



## peterb

yulilin3 said:


> it looks completely doable if you are one of the first people in Chewies line you would be riding ST with you fp around 8:30.
> 
> 
> thanks for the information. what time should i be at the gate so that i am one of the first at chewie? is my plan for 7AM early enough.


----------



## jane2073

We bought two boxes of Star Wars poster Honey Nut Cheerios the other day at Publix.  Our first box produced the poster for Episode III.
Today I checked out the cereal aisle at Target.  I felt a little silly (neatly) pawing through the boxes looking for the 'exclusive' poster.  It didn't find it in the cereal aisle but I did find one on an end cap near the registers.  It was on a box of plain Cheerios.


----------



## JenStemp

Our schedule has been so crazy and about to get even busier before our trip. But I finally got a chance to finish my bags that I wiull use during our vacation and thought I would share them with you all!


----------



## AngiTN

Love those!


----------



## yulilin3

7am is good.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Koh1977 said:


> online too?



Yes, that's what the link says.


----------



## yulilin3

Alright hang, heading out for the evening. Picking up my daughter at rehearsal and then watching Age of Ultron


----------



## Felipe4

yulilin3 said:


> Alright gang, heading out for the evening. Picking up my daughter at rehearsal and then watching Age of Ultron



I'm going to Age of Ultron tonight too! Only 150 more minutes....


----------



## AngiTN

I knew I should have bought tickets for the movie tonight. Instead I had planned to go on Saturday at the Imax screen. Now we've had something come up and we can't go at all this weekend, dang it! Thankfully I figured it out before I bought our tickets for Saturday.


----------



## coluk003

DEPENDING on where you go, i always got to AMC, they will replace or refund them, just ask.  I had a ticket for some disney movie and couldnt make it for what ever reason and chalked it up to 12.50 lost. I went about a month later(as im an AMCSTUBS member maybe thats why) but the kid said, hey we see you didnt use this ticket, want me to ask my manager if you can use that instead?   

Even if they couldnt i was happy he offered,  feel most places would say  *$%@& you , and take my money.

Im going Monday at 1130. no one but me in the whole theater has bought tickets yet, just the way i like it lol


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Still Star Wars but not SWW....

SWC Anahiem California... I was there, not far from the person filming this video... and just watching this mix of the fans within the Anaheim Convention center and the trailer I have goosebumps all over again! There was nothing like watching that in the midst of that many people all having the same type of reaction... There are no words to describe it!


----------



## lvstitch

Well that made me cry all over again.


----------



## Laura C

Yippee, Just managed to grab a galactic breakfast for the Monday 8th June the day we check out! Let's hope the menu is yummy! Can't wait, gates open at 9 that day and our res is at 9:15 will be be allowed in any earlier or do we have to make a dash for sci fi? Xx


----------



## coluk003

Laura C said:


> Yippee, Just managed to grab a galactic breakfast for the Monday 8th June the day we check out! Let's hope the menu is yummy! Can't wait, gates open at 9 that day and our res is at 9:15 will be be allowed in any earlier or do we have to make a dash for sci fi? Xx


Dash, 15 mins from what ive seen is plenty of time


----------



## yulilin3

So we're inside the theater, everyone's excited, we are all wearing our Marvels best...and I just shouted : OMG I think they're going to show The Force Awakens trailer


----------



## slaveone

And the crowd goes wild.


----------



## msmama

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Awesome!! I should get a lime green Mickey so we can spot each other while dashing around the mall!!
> 
> I remember them saying something like 7-7:45am, but I'm not 100% sure. I wish we would get that detailed email they mentioned when I booked!!
> 
> 
> 
> I do think VIP should have all day priority access for the cost, but I don't remember hearing or seeing that anywhere.
> 
> Again... I wish they'd hurry up and send the detailed itinerary email I was told we'd receive before the wknd is upon us...



I feel like maybe I do remember that VIP has access to DM all day (but I don't have it written down so I don't know why I think that).  

Oh, and I'll be wearing my Darth Vader dress and my son will be wearing his matching Darth Vader shirt.    I'd say we'd be hard to miss but I seriously doubt we'll be the only ones dressed like that.  




JenStemp said:


> Our schedule has been so crazy and about to get even busier before our trip. But I finally got a chance to finish my bags that I wiull use during our vacation and thought I would share them with you all!



Those are awesome!!  You made them?  Like from scratch?  Do you have an Etsy shop or something (not that I have any money to left to buy anything since I keep buying more SW stuff). 

Today I bough my son a SW toothbrush set ( with the travel sized stuff at Target) and 2 Darth Vader necklaces to take apart to make hair clips out of.  As well as Minnie mouse hair clips and Rapunzel hair ties.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

msmama said:


> I feel like maybe I do remember that VIP has access to DM all day (but I don't have it written down so I don't know why I think that).
> 
> Oh, and I'll be wearing my Darth Vader dress and my son will be wearing his matching Darth Vader shirt.    I'd say we'd be hard to miss but I seriously doubt we'll be the only ones dressed like that.



Good point!! We'll be a Stormtrooper-inspired family of 5 -- "I am a Stormtrooper" tshirts and white shorts.


----------



## pookadoo77

@The Sunrise Student thinkgeek.com has a free pin too!!

*FREE WITH STAR WARS ORDERS $20+*
1. Add $20 of Star Wars merchandise to your cart.
2. At Checkout, enter the code TENPACES.
3. Complete your order and the pin will ship with it.
(Available until 11:59pm ET 5/7/15 or while supplies last.)


----------



## JenStemp

msmama said:


> I feel like maybe I do remember that VIP has access to DM all day (but I don't have it written down so I don't know why I think that).
> 
> Oh, and I'll be wearing my Darth Vader dress and my son will be wearing his matching Darth Vader shirt.    I'd say we'd be hard to miss but I seriously doubt we'll be the only ones dressed like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are awesome!!  You made them?  Like from scratch?  Do you have an Etsy shop or something (not that I have any money to left to buy anything since I keep buying more SW stuff).
> 
> Today I bough my son a SW toothbrush set ( with the travel sized stuff at Target) and 2 Darth Vader necklaces to take apart to make hair clips out of.  As well as Minnie mouse hair clips and Rapunzel hair ties.


Yes I made them from "scratch". I don't have an etsy shop anymore. I used to but with 2 kiddos I couldn't keep up anymore so now I just to do it for fun and every once in a while. I know what you mean about getting stuff! Our entire hall closet is devoted to stuff for our trip and if I put much more in it the doors won't close! Haha


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> leaving a note to a CM at Guest Relations is the best way to recognize good service, this goes for any CM. And those notes do reach the CM and their team leader/coordinator. The team leader/coordinator makes a special announcement at the beginning of the day and they post them on bulletin boards in their area.
> At Universal after getting 5 of these notes the team member gets a voucher for a free entree at their backstage commisary.
> So please leave these notes, CM especially don't get the recognition for a job well done from management. Team Members (Universal CM) get more benefits for good service.



They work so hard under difficult circumstances, often a thankless job.



mexxican said:


> I notice that a few shirts with floral designs aren't labeled as men's or women's? http://www.jcpenney.com/star-wars-a...antique&catId=SearchResults&_dyncharset=UTF-8 I wanted to get a SW shirt for my wife so she doesn't feel left out.



be careful as to sizing, I ordered several for my DS for Xmas and they shrunk like crazy.  surprised, since I'm big on JCP.



OZMom said:


> OK, I know this is a ridiculous question, because duh it's Florida it's hot, but I know that Yulilin and ITinkso live in the area. We are coming from CT and it has be barely grazing the 60's on a warm day here lately.  I checked the forecast for Orlando and it said 90s already? Is this what I should expect in 2 weeks? When we were there in November, I packed shorts for everyone and then it was 40s. This time, I'm packing "spring" attire, but I'm thinking of swapping out for some tank tops? Thoughts?



When it's humid in Florida (for me that's March to November lol) I often toss a clean tshirt (usually wicking, hope not to swelter in the regular cotton SW ones I'm planning on taking), bra & pair of socks into my park bag.  TMI?


----------



## slaveone

keishashadow said:


> They work so hard under difficult circumstances, often a thankless job.
> 
> 
> 
> be careful as to sizing, I ordered several for my DS for Xmas and they shrunk like crazy.  surprised, since I'm big on JCP.
> 
> 
> 
> When it's humid in Florida (for me that's March to November lol) I often toss a clean tshirt (usually wicking, hope not to swelter in the regular cotton SW ones I'm planning on taking), bra & pair of socks into my park bag.  TMI?


It is a good ideal I frequently bring a spare shirt and socks in my bag.


----------



## slaveone

Star Wars rebels to premiere June 20 with one hour movie called siege of lothal.


----------



## HCinKC

markmcalear said:


> Few questions:
> 
> 1. Do we still think (hope) that ADRs will open for Rebel Hanger tomorrow?
> 2. There are 3 locations for Darths Mall this year, will we have to queue independently for each one?
> 3. Is 7 new Star Wars t-shirts too much? I cant stop buying them...


1. No idea, but I hope so!
2. No idea, but they will get all of my money regardless.
3. I'm not sure "Star Wars" and "too much" should even be in the same sentence.



Velvetme said:


> Very interested in the storm trooper watch if anyone can post a pic. Toys R Us and Target seem to carry some LCD kids ones and lots of Lego SW watches but I'm would love a great storm trooper watch for $8!


I actually saw some at Party City yesterday for $5. They had an entire end cap of character watches. I mean ALL kids of characters. IIRC, the SW one I saw was a stormtrooper one.



JenStemp said:


> Our schedule has been so crazy and about to get even busier before our trip. But I finally got a chance to finish my bags that I wiull use during our vacation and thought I would share them with you all!


Love that design! Is it your pattern or store bought? If store, can I get a pattern number? Those are TOO cool. You do fantastic work!


----------



## JenStemp

HCinKC said:


> 1. No idea, but I hope so!
> 2. No idea, but they will get all of my money regardless.
> 3. I'm not sure "Star Wars" and "too much" should even be in the same sentence.
> 
> 
> I actually saw some at Party City yesterday for $5. They had an entire end cap of character watches. I mean ALL kids of characters. IIRC, the SW one I saw was a stormtrooper one.
> 
> 
> Love that design! Is it your pattern or store bought? If store, can I get a pattern number? Those are TOO cool. You do fantastic work!



Thank you! I really enjoy sewing when I get the chance. I have another one from a previous trip! They are great size not too big not too small! It is not a store pattern, but a pattern I bought from craftsy.com and printed it. There are great detailed instructions with pictures.
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/sewing/accessory/two-zip-hipster/21585
That is the link to purchase the pattern online.


----------



## Itinkso

Laura C said:


> Yippee, Just managed to grab a galactic breakfast for the Monday 8th June the day we check out! Let's hope the menu is yummy! Can't wait, gates open at 9 that day and our res is at 9:15 will be be allowed in any earlier or do we have to make a dash for sci fi? Xx


Go to the far left entrance tapstiles and they will allow you to enter a few minutes before park opening for all guests. This courtesy early entry is for guests who have ADRs scheduled within the first 30 minutes after the park opens.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Off topic, but with the avengers out today I saw these: http://fashionablygeek.com/t-shirts/we-love-fine-age-of-ultron-line/
I love the iron man tank at the end. I bought the same one for SWW but it is black and says rebel scum on the front


----------



## Monykalyn

TBT - last year after my sons first plane trip, DTD and building his light saber he passed out. Slept with that thing every night on our trip.


----------



## yulilin3

Well holy smokes.....that was AMAZING.
Everyone cheered when the sw trailer came up.
Trailers for Fantastic 4, Antman, Star Wars and Jurassic park.
After the sw trailer everyone clapped, Stephanie got up and said. "Ok guys I'm done, bye" and the entire theater laughed. It was so unlike her
It looked awesome on 3D


----------



## mexxican

Off topic, but for Mother's Day I was thinking of getting my wife a Fitbit charge HR since some of her friends/family have them and she's said they look neat. We leave that night for Orlando, so are they hard to set up? Would it be a distraction at Disney or should I wait until after the trip (and hope to get the purple one)?


----------



## jennab113

JenStemp said:


> Our schedule has been so crazy and about to get even busier before our trip. But I finally got a chance to finish my bags that I wiull use during our vacation and thought I would share them with you all!


I have the same pattern! If I finish the quilt I am doing for my cousin's baby, I want to make a purse out of some Star Wars fabric I've had forever. I've never made a purse on my own, though, so we'll see if I am successful. 



mexxican said:


> Off topic, but for Mother's Day I was thinking of getting my wife a Fitbit charge HR since some of her friends/family have them and she's said they look neat. We leave that night for Orlando, so are they hard to set up? Would it be a distraction at Disney or should I wait until after the trip (and hope to get the purple one)?


 I have a Charge HR and it wasn't hard to set up. I linked it through the app on my phone. I think I just charged it then followed the directions in the app. 

I also just got home from Ultron. It was awesome, though I still like Avengers and Winter Soldier more. But I love those, so it's not really a fair fight. Seeing the trailer on the big screen and in 3D was so amazing. I may have teared up a little and then grinned like a loon the whole way through it.


----------



## soniam

Anyone seen these at Hallmark? They are pretty cute, kind of like a Tsum Tsum. I like the Chewie one a lot.

http://shop.hallmark.com/itty-bittys/?prefn1=characters&prefv1=Star Wars™


----------



## soniam

Rebel Hangar is up on the dining page now. I don't remember seeing it before. It says to call or try online to make reservations. Online didn't work. It said to call.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


----------



## tinkerpea

soniam said:


> Rebel Hangar is up on the dining page now. I don't remember seeing it before. It says to call or try online to make reservations. Online didn't work. It said to call.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


I'm in the uk and can't book buy phone for another 3 hours!! 
The menu looks great, right up my street I soooo need this in my life, but when would be the best time to book?


----------



## coluk003

soniam said:


> Rebel Hangar is up on the dining page now. I don't remember seeing it before. It says to call or try online to make reservations. Online didn't work. It said to call.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/



Im sorry but i eat with my eyes, and that bun is BLACK and is not something i would eat, now if it came in front of me now i wouldnt complain unless i took a bit and didnt like it lol. That just looks WRONG 


And i dont think that was u earlier though im not 100% on that


----------



## soniam

tinkerpea said:


> I'm in the uk and can't book buy phone for another 3 hours!!
> The menu looks great, right up my street I soooo need this in my life, but when would be the best time to book?



I guess when the dining lines open at 7am EST. You could try online first at 6am EST.


----------



## soniam

coluk003 said:


> Im sorry but i eat with my eyes, and that bun is BLACK and is not something i would eat, now if it came in front of me now i wouldnt complain unless i took a bit and didnt like it lol. That just looks WRONG
> 
> 
> And i dont think that was u earlier though im not 100% on that



I thought it looked kind of cool. The descriptions were awesome. I hope they do this next year, since I'm not going this year.

Good luck to everyone in booking. Hopefully, booking will open tomorrow.


----------



## paysensmom

How do we print just our weekend? Whoops, thought I was quoting the great tags that Terri posted!


----------



## coluk003

soniam said:


> I thought it looked kind of cool. The descriptions were awesome. I hope they do this next year, since I'm not going this year.
> 
> Good luck to everyone in booking. Hopefully, booking will open tomorrow.



 i dont look at myself as picky but i guess i am as i really eat what i know i like, and unless im splitting something with someone  i wont try anything new. We had the ratatouille at YSH and it was actually really good


----------



## Laura C

It doesn't mention prices at all! I know there was info before about it being under the $15 bracket but would be nice to know before booking although out of the sample menu, both being fussy eaters I think we would struggle to find something we like! x


----------



## Skywise

The description is kinda vague along with the menu - Are there adult beverages?  Cost?  Is this still a quick service like place?

"Explore the bounty of sights and sounds as you pass through the entryway—framed by the remnants long-abandoned spacecraft and other vehicles. Then, get ready for _Star Wars_-inspired food and beverage offerings as only a galaxy far, far away can supply—such as:


Spicy pork wings topped with piquillo pepper sauce
Slider sampler featuring barbecue-braised brisket with coleslaw, and barbecued pulled chicken with arugula
Hummus with red pepper coulis, black sesame dust and corn tortilla chips
Key lime cake"


----------



## xApril

Saw Age of Ultron tonight, very good movie. They didn't play the Star Wars trailer with ours though. We kept waiting. They pretty much played everything else.

Ended up finding some fastpasses for Saturday the 16th last minute so I'm glad. My countdown app alerted me during the movie that we are now 2 weeks away from SWW!


----------



## FAMof5Cruisers

Question for anyone who is up right now.  I already have a dining reservation booked at Chef Mickey at 5:30pm on the day we want to go to Rebel Hanger.  Can I book a table at Rebel Hanger at 4:30pm and then cancel Chef Mickey?  Will they allow two reservations one hour apart on the same day?


----------



## BobaFettFan

Well looks like I'm staying up after all...


----------



## frisbeego

FAMof5Cruisers said:


> Question for anyone who is up right now.  I already have a dining reservation booked at Chef Mickey at 5:30pm on the day we want to go to Rebel Hanger.  Can I book a table at Rebel Hanger at 4:30pm and then cancel Chef Mickey?  Will they allow two reservations one hour apart on the same day?



When you try to complete the reservation, it will tell you that you have a conflict.  It will give you the opportunity to cancel the existing reservation to make room for the new reservation.  The language at the bottom of that screen says that the existing reservation won't be cancelled until the new reservation is completed.  So, yes, you can cancel Chef Mickey, but it won't be a separate step.  It will be part of the reservation process for Rebel Hangar.  No, it shouldn't let you have 2 reservations that close together.


----------



## sunnygal041

I keep getting the message-unable to check for tables at this time.


----------



## slaveone

My guess is it won't go live till 7 on phone and 9 or so online when dpb hits but keep trying.


----------



## SnowChaser

sunnygal041 said:


> I keep getting the message-unable to check for tables at this time.



Same here. Also from the main dining page "we're sorry there's a problem searching for reservations at this time"


----------



## sunnygal041

slaveone said:


> My guess is it won't go live till 7 on phone and 9 or so online when dpb hits but keep trying.



Will do!


----------



## Tltorrez

Typically when it's online like that, it's available before the phones. So keep trying but be prepared to call.


----------



## Tltorrez

slaveone said:


> My guess is it won't go live till 7 on phone and 9 or so online when dpb hits but keep trying.



That's very possible.


----------



## BobaFettFan

When BOG went live, I was able to book it at 3am-ish online.


----------



## yulilin3

@soniam Thank you for the heads up. Love waking up with 18 messages to read 
Everyone ready, got your cc numbers handy, all logged in?
*And before this gets crazy

 *


----------



## sunnygal041

Oh boy! This is almost as stressful as registering for a Disney race!


----------



## Tltorrez

Skywise said:


> The description is kinda vague along with the menu - Are there adult beverages?  Cost?  Is this still a quick service like place?
> 
> "Explore the bounty of sights and sounds as you pass through the entryway—framed by the remnants long-abandoned spacecraft and other vehicles. Then, get ready for _Star Wars_-inspired food and beverage offerings as only a galaxy far, far away can supply—such as:
> 
> 
> Spicy pork wings topped with piquillo pepper sauce
> Slider sampler featuring barbecue-braised brisket with coleslaw, and barbecued pulled chicken with arugula
> Hummus with red pepper coulis, black sesame dust and corn tortilla chips
> Key lime cake"



It says Lounge so I would assume there's a bar. And cost similar to other lounges. But it would be nice if it was clear.


----------



## jthornton94

If it is table service, it should have reservations, correct?  Are there any table service that do not accept reservations?


----------



## KKBDisMom

At the very bottom it says table service? Im definitely jumping on the phone to book a reservation and then hoping more details come out like sample menus before making my final decision! I know my boys would be so excited about the characters...and my husband about the Star Wars beer! Kids are allowed hopefully! I have a lot of questions for the CM


----------



## yulilin3

I'm pretty sure it will take reservations, Why would they bother making it into a table service, with the little reservation option next to it if it wasn't going to take reservations....


----------



## Tltorrez

I actually reviewed lounge menus for this trip - prices ranged from $7.99 to $14.99 with an occasional speciality item over that. I do wish they made it clear whether the SW drinks will be available.


----------



## yulilin3

Questions to ask:
Will it have characters and will they stop/be available for pictures
Will it take the dinning plan
Will it offer any kind of discount for AP, DVC, Visa card holders, CM
Will it be available for kids (it says on the page Guests under the age of 18 must have parent or guardian permission to call. But just to make sure)
Will it be only the weekends (It also says that clearly on the page)
Will we have a menu with prices for all items


----------



## Tltorrez

KKBDisMom said:


> At the very bottom it says table service? Im definitely jumping on the phone to book a reservation and then hoping more details come out like sample menus before making my final decision! I know my boys would be so excited about the characters...and my husband about the Star Wars beer! Kids are allowed hopefully! I have a lot of questions for the CM



I suspect it says table service because that's the only category that allows ADRs. Lounges don't normally take reservations. But I wouldn't expect too much more in the way of food. Lounge menus are typicall small.

Regarding characters - is it just me? I'm not seeing anything about characters in the lounge.


----------



## jthornton94

As usual, book first, ask questions later


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> I suspect it says table service because that's the only category that allows ADRs. Lounges don't normally take reservations. But I wouldn't expect too much more in the way of food. Lounge menus are typicall small.
> 
> Regarding characters - is it just me? I'm not seeing anything about characters in the lounge.


this is the only thing I found
Bring your tastes and take your place in this makeshift home of visiting pilots, renegades and smugglers


----------



## Cluelyss

FAMof5Cruisers said:


> Question for anyone who is up right now.  I already have a dining reservation booked at Chef Mickey at 5:30pm on the day we want to go to Rebel Hanger.  Can I book a table at Rebel Hanger at 4:30pm and then cancel Chef Mickey?  Will they allow two reservations one hour apart on the same day?


You cannot maintain 2 ADRs within an hour of each other. But you could schedule Rebel Hanger at 4:25 and still keep your CM. 

I know the system says it will hold your old reservation until the new one is finalized, but I have lost ADRs this way. Now if I need to schedule anything within an hour of an existing reservation, I use DH's MDX account, then cancel the old ADR from mine once I have the new ADR.


----------



## yulilin3

I really don't care much about the food that will be offered, more about the atmosphere. I'll treat this as a snack, maybe get the sliders and the hummus with chips for all of us


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> this is the only thing I found
> Bring your tastes and take your place in this makeshift home of visiting pilots, renegades and smugglers



Yeah, that's what I saw too. And I think if they meant characters they would say characters. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Yeah, that's what I saw too. And I think if they meant characters they would say characters. Hopefully I'm wrong.


maybe just actors in SW clothes but not any of the recognizable characters, just walking around, to give the place some atmosphere? I would still take a pic with them.


----------



## Tltorrez

Brain dead this morning - what's the dining phone number?


----------



## yulilin3

407 939 3463


----------



## jthornton94

1 407 939 3463


----------



## luvallprincesses

So if I have TSMM 4:25-5:25 and Visit the Maul arrive 6:35-6:50, I should be able to book exactly 5:30 for an ADR?


----------



## yulilin3

she says not available t  book yet, I'm making her dig deeper


----------



## BobaFettFan

all circuits busy >.>


----------



## dkfajr1

They told me the same thing and she checked her email and said no info. :/


----------



## KKBDisMom

On hold....


----------



## Tltorrez

Maybe they're waiting for DPB. Or maybe it will go live Monday.


----------



## SnowChaser

I was also told not available to book. Going to try again.

Edit: What is DPB?


----------



## JayLeeJay

I can't even get through but it looks like it might not matter right now anyways. I hope the reservations don't become available between 8-11am or 12-2pm. Any other times I can jump on but not those times.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Same here.  Walk up only still for rebel hanger.    Ugh!


----------



## db99

On hold waiting for an agent....


----------



## jthornton94

Great!  I'll be camping all weekend with no cell service!


----------



## yulilin3

she's still digging. She told me it would be a walk up and I read this to her
*Don’t miss your chance to enjoy these unique intergalactic offerings—be sure to book your reservation online or by calling (407) WDW-DINE or (407) 939-3463!*
 She said they might be waiting for the DPB for the announcement


----------



## Dani C

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Same here.  Walk up only still for rebel hanger.    Ugh!



Same here, she told me no reservations, confirmed with someone and still no reservations.  Hopefully someone will hear differently.


----------



## luvallprincesses

db99 said:


> On hold waiting for an agent....


The agent says they don't have any info/date for booking Rebel yet


----------



## slaveone

I'm still betting on the dpb announcement being the drop time. Also doesn't help that dining online is on the blink.


----------



## KKBDisMom

Agent has me on hold asking about it


----------



## db99

luvallprincesses said:


> The agent says they don't have any info/date for booking Rebel yet


 
Got the same answer.  The agent I got was familiar with it and made it seem like they would be able to book it as soon as they got an email with the go ahead to do so.


----------



## sunnygal041

Was told walk up only. Trying again and I'm on hold now.


----------



## lchuck

I stumbled in on this thread late last night during my FP signup.  We booked our trip too late and have a bit larger party (6), so we missed out on signups for the SW character dinners.  Does anyone know if there will be characters in the Rebel Hangar?  Also, is it more for adults or kid friendly?  I'm new to all of this Disney stuff, so when do they normally release reservations for new dining experiences?  Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## yulilin3

lchuck said:


> I stumbled in on this thread late last night during my FP signup.  We booked our trip too late and have a bit larger party (6), so we missed out on signups for the SW character dinners.  Does anyone know if there will be characters in the Rebel Hangar?  Also, is it more for adults or kid friendly?  I'm new to all of this Disney stuff, so when do they normally release reservations for new dining experiences?  Thanks in advance for any help!


it'll be kid friendly. No word for sure on characters.


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, here's the revised Sci Fi Galactic Breakfast items, thanks to my inside source (She who shall not be named)

Breakfast Pastries-vanilla cream turnover, puff pastry cookie dough sticks, cinnamon roll, double chocolate muffin
Apps- same as last year
Entree's
Dune Sea-Yoda shaped puff pastry filled with scrambled eggs, crab, asparagus and cheese with roasted tomatoes and avocado
Kessel Run-steak same as last year
Tatooine Sunrise-egg/bacon/sausage platter-same as last year
Imperial Delight-macadamia crusted French toast with marscapone and fresh berries
Ackbar Surprise- shrimp and grits-same as last year
Mos Eisleys Morning-egg white omelet with mushooms and onions-same as last year
Darth Vader Waffle with maple syrup and choice of bacon or sausage
Kids is same menu as last year except now they have a Darth Waffle
No dessert


----------



## Tltorrez

When FTF went live, was it in the morning?

I'm trying to think if anything has ever gone live mid-day?


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, here's the revised Sci Fi Galactic Breakfast items, thanks to my inside source (She who shall not be named)
> 
> Breakfast Pastries-vanilla cream turnover, puff pastry cookie dough sticks, cinnamon roll, double chocolate muffin
> Apps- same as last year
> Entree's
> Dune Sea-Yoda shaped puff pastry filled with scrambled eggs, crab, asparagus and cheese with roasted tomatoes and avocado
> Kessel Run-steak same as last year
> Tatooine Sunrise-egg/bacon/sausage platter-same as last year
> Imperial Delight-macadamia crusted French toast with marscapone and fresh berries
> Ackbar Surprise- shrimp and grits-same as last year
> Mos Eisleys Morning-egg white omelet with mushooms and onions-same as last year
> Darth Vader Waffle with maple syrup and choice of bacon or sausage
> Kids is same menu as last year except now they have a Darth Waffle
> No dessert



Looks yummy! I'm not sure I'll be able to decide what I want. Did they make any mention of whether you can request additional pastries and entrees?


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> When FTF went live, was it in the morning?
> 
> I'm trying to think if anything has ever gone live mid-day?


at 10am


----------



## Dugette

Do you think it would work to do the lounge on our DP FtF package day, 5/23, between Obi Wan at 7 and entering the dessert party around 8:30? If so, what time should we try to get an ADR? Thanks!


----------



## BobaFettFan

lame.. well I gotta sleep... let's see how the game changes in 8 hours..


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Looks yummy! I'm not sure I'll be able to decide what I want. Did they make any mention of whether you can request additional pastries and entrees?


the word is you can ask for seconds


----------



## yulilin3

Dugette said:


> Do you think it would work to do the lounge on our DP FtF package day, 5/23, between Obi Wan at 7 and entering the dessert party around 8:30? If so, what time should we try to get an ADR? Thanks!


You will get out of Obi Wan around 7:40pm it's like a 5 minute walk to Backlot Express, while you get seated, let's say you enter at 8pm..zit's really your choice but with desserts and drinks already paid for I'm not sure


----------



## yulilin3

Before I forget. Happy 26th Anniversary to Disney's MGM Studios.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> You will get out of Obi Wan around 7:40pm it's like a 5 minute walk to Backlot Express, while you get seated, let's say you enter at 8pm..zit's really your choice but with desserts and drinks already paid for I'm not sure



So if I'm reserving for after Obi Wan, I should reserve for 7:45 or 8:00?


----------



## Cluelyss

I know there have been several reports here already, but just wanted to add that the agent I spoke with on the phone a few minutes ago did seem to think that this would be bookable as an ADR, but they just did not know when the reservations were going to go live. She was kind enough to try and book it for me while we sat on the phone, and got the same error message I was getting online.


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, here's the revised Sci Fi Galactic Breakfast items, thanks to my inside source (She who shall not be named)
> 
> Breakfast Pastries-vanilla cream turnover, puff pastry cookie dough sticks, cinnamon roll, double chocolate muffin
> Apps- same as last year
> Entree's
> Dune Sea-Yoda shaped puff pastry filled with scrambled eggs, crab, asparagus and cheese with roasted tomatoes and avocado
> Kessel Run-steak same as last year
> Tatooine Sunrise-egg/bacon/sausage platter-same as last year
> Imperial Delight-macadamia crusted French toast with marscapone and fresh berries
> Ackbar Surprise- shrimp and grits-same as last year
> Mos Eisleys Morning-egg white omelet with mushooms and onions-same as last year
> Darth Vader Waffle with maple syrup and choice of bacon or sausage
> Kids is same menu as last year except now they have a Darth Waffle
> No dessert



Thanks so much for the report, yulilin3, my mouth is already watering! We weren't going to do the breakfast originally, since the cost is so much, but we caved and booked for the 8th - we can survive on tap water and cardboard sandwiches for the rest of the summer! 

Glad to hear a second entree seems like a possible option, and hopefully somebody will report back in those first few days if they were able to get one. I have my eye on something sweet to split after we have our mains, since there's no longer a dessert. What, I need the sugar to help me keep going, since I can't have caffeine.


----------



## slaveone

Part of issue is whole ADR system is getting upgrade CM and guest side which means bleh. Should be done soon. Who knows if that is disney soon or not.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> So if I'm reserving for after Obi Wan, I should reserve for 7:45 or 8:00?


I would do it for 7:45pm


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> the word is you can ask for seconds


Do we know -Are you able to ask for "seconds" of a different entree?  Say we started with kessel run and then wanted darth waffle?


----------



## Dugette

yulilin3 said:


> You will get out of Obi Wan around 7:40pm it's like a 5 minute walk to Backlot Express, while you get seated, let's say you enter at 8pm..zit's really your choice but with desserts and drinks already paid for I'm not sure


Thanks, we'd been planning a light counter service dinner in that time, so thinking this could work instead. Grab some sliders and check it out.


----------



## drlaurafsu

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Do we know -Are you able to ask for "seconds" of a different entree?  Say we started with kessel run and then wanted darth waffle?



Last year the waiter encouraged us to order a second entree of something different. I have a hard time passing up shrimp and grits!


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> I would do it for 7:45pm



Is there a 'window' on showing up for an ADR?  How early can you arrive for one and if you miss your time, can you go late?


----------



## Skywise

Just tried reserving the Rebel Hangar online and it says no availability for any times I try (so I'm guessing they haven't opened it up yet) but you can attempt to make rsvps all weekends (but just weekends, not during the week)


----------



## lovethattink

Cluelyss said:


> I know there have been several reports here already, but just wanted to add that the agent I spoke with on the phone a few minutes ago did seem to think that this would be bookable as an ADR, but they just did not know when the reservations were going to go live. She was kind enough to try and book it for me while we sat on the phone, and got the same error message I was getting online.



That's the same thing I got when I called. She said the system is telling her it's walk up, but she sees where it's telling guests they can book online or call. And I was advised to keep calling back.


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> Is there a 'window' on showing up for an ADR?  How early can you arrive for one and if you miss your time, can you go late?


15 minutes grace period


----------



## KKBDisMom

My agent didn't seem very knowledgable at all, but she said to call back in an hour be ause of the upgrades...I'm not holding my breath but I'm calling back now.


----------



## yulilin3

*A word for those doing the Galactic Breakfast*
I know tipping has been discussed on this thread already.
You can ask for a second entree but please don't ask for a box to take it with you. The staff has been told that this will not be available and the wait staff doesn't want to be put in an uncomfortable situation of saying "no" and then having that be represented in their tip.
Keep in mind that whatever you tip it will be split between 3 people. And because the experience lasts about an hour each wait staff has the opportunity to serve only about 3 to 4 tables.


----------



## Tltorrez

Dugette said:


> Thanks, we'd been planning a light counter service dinner in that time, so thinking this could work instead. Grab some sliders and check it out.



That's what I was planning too. This way we skip the line and can relax until fireworks time.


----------



## Felipe4

I hope this doesn't go live before I get into work! Emailed my TA to ask if she could help me book so we have both of us trying! I texted my BF a screenshot of the description page from Disney's site and his response was, "Oh yeah!" In my head, this was said in the Kool Aid Man voice.

I wish this would show up on the app. Alas.


----------



## KKBDisMom

KKBDisMom said:


> My agent didn't seem very knowledgable at all, but she said to call back in an hour be ause of the upgrades...I'm not holding my breath but I'm calling back now.


Got the "it's walk up only for now, but to keep checking back" answer


----------



## Tltorrez

You still can't book anything on the site due to the upgrade.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> No dessert



I think you said there was dessert last year?  Out of curiosity - what was that?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I think you said there was dessert last year?  Out of curiosity - what was that?


it was like a strawberry yogurty thing...I didn't like it


----------



## Tltorrez

DPB has their first irrelevant post of the day.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> DPB has their first irrelevant post of the day.


I wouldn't call it that. DHS is my favorite park. I'm glad DPB is celebrating it by changing it's theme


----------



## Tltorrez

paysensmom said:


> How do we print just our weekend? Whoops, thought I was quoting the great tags that Terri posted!



Unless you have Photoshop, you'll have to print the whole sheet. Sorry, I was trying to keep it simple and not have too many files.

For those interested in something other than SWW (is it blasphemy to say that here), I'm going to tweak those last two for May and F&G.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I wouldn't call it that. DHS is my favorite park. I'm glad DPB is celebrating it by changing it's theme



DHS has always been my least favorite. But maybe that will change this year. ;-)


----------



## slaveone

Early for first post today on dpb may mean a busy day.


----------



## Felipe4

There seems to be a board wide dislike for DHS, but last year it's where we kept going back to aside from MK. We were really just into RnRC and ToT.


----------



## Tltorrez

Shall we take bets on whether the update finishes before the announcement. Disney does not seem to coordinate well between marketing and I.T.


----------



## slaveone

Tltorrez said:


> Shall we take bets on whether the update finishes before the announcement. Disney does not seem to coordinate well between marketing and I.T.


Fools bet.


----------



## Tltorrez

Felipe4 said:


> There seems to be a board wise dislike for DHS, but last year it's where we kept going back to aside from MK. We were really just into RnRC and ToT.



I'm the only one in family that rides those, so that's part of why we don't spend much time there. We usually do a half day in the morning, switch to Epcot and then come back for Fantasmic.


----------



## yulilin3

I love all the parks but DHS has always felt like home to me. I'm not sure if it's because it's smaller and we have gotten to know many of it's CMs, I'm sure that's why. I also love the Citizens of Hollywood, I could go there one day and just watch their sets and be happy, they are such a great group of talented people, then again, a lot of them are my friends.
I love MK, that's where the magic lives for me but DHS just feels like home


----------



## Barbara C

I don't think I'm going to get any work done this morning - waiting to hear on the Rebel Hanger!!


----------



## yulilin3

I just hope they release it today, I have a full day tomorrow and in the evening I'm volunteering for the Mouse at the Expedition Everest Challenge


----------



## OZMom

just called for rebel hangar. "Systems are undergoing enhancements, please call back" So I'm guessing the enhancements are adding the ability to make RH reservations?


----------



## Felipe4

When I called just now they said walk up only. When I asked why it would be on the site the CM said her last update was from 4/17 and they were waiting on Disney to make it live to book.

In other news, I just did a search for restaurants in HS to open up multiple tabs for each day ready to go, and it's no longer showing up. Hopefully this means they're getting ready to actually make it live. Luckily I remembered the URL ( https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/  for anyone who doesn't know) and got the pages back up and ready.


----------



## Kevin_W

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, here's the revised Sci Fi Galactic Breakfast items, thanks to my inside source (She who shall not be named)
> 
> Breakfast Pastries-vanilla cream turnover, puff pastry cookie dough sticks, cinnamon roll, double chocolate muffin
> Apps- same as last year
> Entree's
> Dune Sea-Yoda shaped puff pastry filled with scrambled eggs, crab, asparagus and cheese with roasted tomatoes and avocado
> Kessel Run-steak same as last year
> Tatooine Sunrise-egg/bacon/sausage platter-same as last year
> Imperial Delight-macadamia crusted French toast with marscapone and fresh berries
> Ackbar Surprise- shrimp and grits-same as last year
> Mos Eisleys Morning-egg white omelet with mushooms and onions-same as last year
> Darth Vader Waffle with maple syrup and choice of bacon or sausage
> Kids is same menu as last year except now they have a Darth Waffle
> No dessert




"no dessert".  Hmm, I think with a vanilla cream turnover, puff pastry cookie dough sticks, cinnamon roll, double chocolate "muffin" I'll be find in the dessert department!


----------



## Tltorrez

Barbara C said:


> I don't think I'm going to get any work done this morning - waiting to hear on the Rebel Hanger!!



Work? We're supposed to be doing work? ;-)

I just hope this happens we'll before my 11am meeting.


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, here's the revised Sci Fi Galactic Breakfast items, thanks to my inside source (She who shall not be named)
> 
> Breakfast Pastries-vanilla cream turnover, puff pastry cookie dough sticks, cinnamon roll, double chocolate muffin
> Apps- same as last year
> Entree's
> Dune Sea-Yoda shaped puff pastry filled with scrambled eggs, crab, asparagus and cheese with roasted tomatoes and avocado
> Kessel Run-steak same as last year
> Tatooine Sunrise-egg/bacon/sausage platter-same as last year
> Imperial Delight-macadamia crusted French toast with marscapone and fresh berries
> Ackbar Surprise- shrimp and grits-same as last year
> Mos Eisleys Morning-egg white omelet with mushooms and onions-same as last year
> Darth Vader Waffle with maple syrup and choice of bacon or sausage
> Kids is same menu as last year except now they have a Darth Waffle
> No dessert



This looks GREAT! Any word on whether or not they are giving "real" light sabers? Forgive me, Im about 80 pages behind now lol


----------



## The Sunrise Student

pookadoo77 said:


> @The Sunrise Student thinkgeek.com has a free pin too!!
> 
> *FREE WITH STAR WARS ORDERS $20+*
> 1. Add $20 of Star Wars merchandise to your cart.
> 2. At Checkout, enter the code TENPACES.
> 3. Complete your order and the pin will ship with it.
> (Available until 11:59pm ET 5/7/15 or while supplies last.)



Got it when I ordered


----------



## Tltorrez

I just realized that the picture with the C3PO heads doesn't match any of the sample items. Must be another item.


----------



## yulilin3

there's a press event going on today. You can follow all the bloggers on twitter #CoolestSummer


----------



## Barbara C

Felipe4 said:


> When I called just now they said walk up only. When I asked why it would be on the site the CM said her last update was from 4/17 and they were waiting on Disney to make it live to book.
> 
> In other news, I just did a search for restaurants in HS to open up multiple tabs for each day ready to go, and it's no longer showing up. Hopefully this means they're getting ready to actually make it live. Luckily I remembered the URL ( https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/  for anyone who doesn't know) and got the pages back up and ready.



I did a search for "Rebel Hanger" on the Disney site this morning and it went right to the page to book ADRs.  Of course it won't let me book anything.....


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, here's the revised Sci Fi Galactic Breakfast items, thanks to my inside source (She who shall not be named)
> 
> Breakfast Pastries-vanilla cream turnover, puff pastry cookie dough sticks, cinnamon roll, double chocolate muffin
> Apps- same as last year
> Entree's
> Dune Sea-Yoda shaped puff pastry filled with scrambled eggs, crab, asparagus and cheese with roasted tomatoes and avocado
> Kessel Run-steak same as last year
> Tatooine Sunrise-egg/bacon/sausage platter-same as last year
> Imperial Delight-macadamia crusted French toast with marscapone and fresh berries
> Ackbar Surprise- shrimp and grits-same as last year
> Mos Eisleys Morning-egg white omelet with mushooms and onions-same as last year
> Darth Vader Waffle with maple syrup and choice of bacon or sausage
> Kids is same menu as last year except now they have a Darth Waffle
> No dessert



Oh the Imperial Delight is so mine! YUMMY!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm trying to book every 5 minutes


----------



## Metz172

Just tried on MDE.  Got the unable to search for tables at this time message.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Same here. I have this thread, DPB, and the Rebel hangar online ADR on continuous refresh


----------



## pmaurer74

what time are the fireworks and what time are we let into the FtF viewing area?


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> what time are the fireworks and what time are we let into the FtF viewing area?


weekend one 9:45pm all the rest 9:30pm They will allow people inside the dessert party around 8:30pm


----------



## SalmonPink

I've been hitting the Find A Table button so often I'm surprised Mickey himself hasn't shown up on my doorstep to smack me on the nose with a stale churro!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

They announced the Rebel Hanger on FB, and even gave the same link we already have buit that doesn't work either on the web! I keep getting same message you are, there was an error when searching for table.


----------



## Barbara C

Is the system down for all ADRs?


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I'm trying to book every 5 minutes



Only every 5? ;-)


----------



## Tltorrez

Barbara C said:


> Is the system down for all ADRs?



Yes. Fun, isn't it?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

SalmonPink said:


> I've been hitting the Find A Table button so often I'm surprised Mickey himself hasn't shown up on my doorstep to smack me on the nose with a stale churro!


I've hit so many times Merryweather popped up and asked if I would like some help...I was have tempted to say YES open the ADR right meow!


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> Is the system down for all ADRs?


yes it is


----------



## Tea4Alice

My daughter just called and was told walk up was available but could not book anything right now.


----------



## yulilin3

I've hit "find a table" so many times, Jar Jar Binks said that he will show up in my room, in the dead of night, and say "How wude!"


----------



## slaveone

I've hit find a table so many times Palpatine is rubbing his hands together saying good good about my fall to the dark side.


----------



## yulilin3

lou mongello live streaming
https://www.periscope.tv/w/VySuxTg1NzUxfDgzNzM0MzCAbsFPR5Djalj_NqLNut4kYMNZLLAX33Dv-5EqPsoN1w==


----------



## Tltorrez

Tea4Alice said:


> My daughter just called and was told walk up was available but could not book anything right now.



Why do they keep saying that. What does "walk-up is available" even mean in this context?


----------



## Tltorrez

Second DPB post. A new act at Epcot.


----------



## cvjpirate

I must have crossed over to the Dark side, enjoying watching everyone frustrations to much.
Refreshing page to read more.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Second DPB post. A new act at Epcot.


they are performing right now on the press event. They are very good


----------



## pookadoo77

just called dining,MDE down, just started "enhancements"....


----------



## Barbara C

I have to figure out when to plan bathroom breaks between hitting "Find a Table"...


----------



## Barbara C

Question - I already have an ADR for the day/time I'd like to go to the Rebel Hanger - do I need to cancel that before I can search for a new one?  I seem to remember it giving me the option to cancel while I was booking a new one but now I'm not sure.  I don't want to give up the one I have unless I'm sure I'll get Rebel Hanger....


----------



## Skywise

slaveone said:


> I've hit find a table so many times Palpatine is rubbing his hands together saying good good about my fall to the dark side.





yulilin3 said:


> I've hit "find a table" so many times, Jar Jar Binks said that he will show up in my room, in the dead of night, and say "How wude!"



Maybe they should deliver a shock to a family member when you find a table so many times...


----------



## sophy1996

Have online reservations worked at all this week?  I know things were crazy the beginning of the week, but I tried on Wednesday and Thursday to look for various reservations and the site didn't work then either.


----------



## Cluelyss

Barbara C said:


> Question - I already have an ADR for the day/time I'd like to go to the Rebel Hanger - do I need to cancel that before I can search for a new one?  I seem to remember it giving me the option to cancel while I was booking a new one but now I'm not sure.  I don't want to give up the one I have unless I'm sure I'll get Rebel Hanger....


You cannot have 2 ADRs within an hour of each other on the MDX app. It will force you to cancel the existing ADR before letting you book the new one UNLESS you book over the phone or from a different MDX account.


----------



## Cluelyss

sophy1996 said:


> Have online reservations worked at all this week?  I know things were crazy the beginning of the week, but I tried on Wednesday and Thursday to look for various reservations and the site didn't work then either.


The system has been on the fritz all week.


----------



## pookadoo77

Trying to figure out what time to get a Rebel Hangar ADR.... please any input helpful, my brain is on hiatus. School ending stuff, planning, brain is in overload and I cant decide how to fit it in comfortably...
450-505 show up for Oz FP, show @ 515-6p
635-650 show up fp visit to the maul, show at 7p
(then FtF premium dessert party, dont remember time to report here, I think around 830p

any time suggestions? TY!!


----------



## Skywise

It's kinda like Star Wars Tron...

"Searching..."

"Stay on target"
"They're too close"
"Stay on target!"
"Loosen up!"
>Blam!<
"They came at us from behind!"
>Blam!<

We were unable to check for available tables at this time.


----------



## pookadoo77

Oh, and need to be early to visit to maul for hopeful kids to be in the show..


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Trying to figure out what time to get a Rebel Hangar ADR.... please any input helpful, my brain is on hiatus. School ending stuff, planning, brain is in overload and I cant decide how to fit it in comfortably...
> 450-505 show up for Oz FP, show @ 515-6p
> 635-650 show up fp visit to the maul, show at 7p
> (then FtF premium dessert party, dont remember time to report here, I think around 830p
> 
> any time suggestions? TY!!


your only available time would be 4pm or 8pm but then you can enter the dessert party at 8:30pm


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Oh, and need to be early to visit to maul for hopeful kids to be in the show..


if you want the kids to be in VttM you need to sign them up in the morning, also remember that VttM is only going to be performed on Friday for the last weekend. Not sure if you knew that, just a reminder


----------



## Artax

Ok catching up, looks like its still not available. Also I may have missed this but I just searched google for "star wars lounge rebel hanger" and a link to the blog showed up. Google is saying "4 days ago". Here is the link

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...eekends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/#photo-1

Doesn't show a posted date or who posted it. I don't think it actually went live on the blog but google found it. The link it provides doesn't work.

Not alot more info but its something I guess.


----------



## Music City Mama

Cluelyss said:


> You cannot have 2 ADRs within an hour of each other on the MDX app. It will force you to cancel the existing ADR before letting you book the new one UNLESS you book over the phone or from a different MDX account.



Do you know if it would lock me out for a conflict with a FP+? I have a 6-7 and 7-8 FP+. Would I be able to make a 7:30 ADR for the Rebel Hangar?


----------



## Artax

I just realized there are 11 pictures on that link I proved above...more food pictures


Jaba the Hut Cupcakes confirmed!!!


----------



## Tltorrez

Artax said:


> Ok catching up, looks like its still not available. Also I may have missed this but I just searched google for "star wars lounge rebel hanger" and a link to the blog showed up. Google is saying "4 days ago". Here is the link
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...eekends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/#photo-1
> 
> Doesn't show a posted date or who posted it. I don't think it actually went live on the blog but google found it. The link it provides doesn't work.
> 
> Not alot more info but its something I guess.



Yoda cake!


----------



## Felipe4

Oh god...I want all the food.


----------



## yulilin3

if any can enhance this picture. It was taken today during the press event. The SW MB are here I just can't see them clearly


----------



## Music City Mama

Artax said:


> Ok catching up, looks like its still not available. Also I may have missed this but I just searched google for "star wars lounge rebel hanger" and a link to the blog showed up. Google is saying "4 days ago". Here is the link
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...eekends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/#photo-1
> 
> Doesn't show a posted date or who posted it. I don't think it actually went live on the blog but google found it. The link it provides doesn't work.
> 
> Not alot more info but its something I guess.



Awesome! Thanks for finding this!


----------



## sophy1996

Music City Mama said:


> Do you know if it would lock me out for a conflict with a FP+? I have a 6-7 and 7-8 FP+. Would I be able to make a 7:30 ADR for the Rebel Hangar?


I was able to make a BOG reservation that overlapped with FP+.  It just says "overlap" in MDE.


----------



## SalmonPink

Artax said:


> I just realized there are 11 pictures on that link I proved above...more food pictures
> 
> 
> Jaba the Hut Cupcakes confirmed!!!



Oooh, good catch! Jabba cupcakes and Vader waffles, oh my!


----------



## pookadoo77

SnowChaser said:


> I was also told not available to book. Going to try again.
> 
> Edit: What is DPB?



Disney Park Blog



lchuck said:


> I stumbled in on this thread late last night during my FP signup.  We booked our trip too late and have a bit larger party (6), so we missed out on signups for the SW character dinners.  Does anyone know if there will be characters in the Rebel Hangar?  Also, is it more for adults or kid friendly?  I'm new to all of this Disney stuff, so when do they normally release reservations for new dining experiences?  Thanks in advance for any help!



ppl are still cancelling, for example I have a ressie for 6 ppl for Jedi Mickey that I may cancel if I keep the FtF premium, waiting on reports of how it is... keep checking here and the cancelled dining thread...



yulilin3 said:


> your only available time would be 4pm or 8pm but then you can enter the dessert party at 8:30pm



yes, ty was thinking 4 but great to have confirmation. I also loved hearing how outgoing and comfortable your daughter was at the screening, thats awesome!!



yulilin3 said:


> if you want the kids to be in VttM you need to sign them up in the morning, also remember that VttM is only going to be performed on Friday for the last weekend. Not sure if you knew that, just a reminder



Yes, the VttM is our rope drop "run" lol. go like you are going to the JTA signups right then veer off? Still a lil fuzzy on best way to try to get it, or how hard it will be to get. Hopefully not as crazy as JTA since it is only kids going to or that have fp for the show. Fingers crossed.... They are doing JTA (hopefully) on a non SWW day. TY!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> I've hit "find a table" so many times, Jar Jar Binks said that he will show up in my room, in the dead of night, and say "How wude!"



Truly the stuff nightmares are made of.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

are we there yet?


----------



## OZMom

Starwars.com has all the Rebels season 1 episodes available for streaming until May 4th


----------



## Tltorrez

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> are we there yet?



Apparently not.


----------



## CinderElsa

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> are we there yet?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> if any can enhance this picture. It was taken today during the press event. The SW MB are here I just can't see them clearly
> View attachment 91712


Can't really tell they are turned too far.  Thoough the white looks to be either a Storm Trooper or R2D2...Bu since the second one is red I'm thinking that one MAY be Darth Maul meaning the white would be R2


----------



## Artax

OZMom said:


> Starwars.com has all the Rebels season 1 episodes available for streaming until May 4th



dangit and I just bought the season on amazon a week ago to finish the few I didnt dvr off disneychannel. oh well no I have them all


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, here's the revised Sci Fi Galactic Breakfast items, thanks to my inside source (She who shall not be named)
> 
> Breakfast Pastries-vanilla cream turnover, puff pastry cookie dough sticks, cinnamon roll, double chocolate muffin
> Apps- same as last year
> Entree's
> Dune Sea-Yoda shaped puff pastry filled with scrambled eggs, crab, asparagus and cheese with roasted tomatoes and avocado
> Kessel Run-steak same as last year
> Tatooine Sunrise-egg/bacon/sausage platter-same as last year
> Imperial Delight-macadamia crusted French toast with marscapone and fresh berries
> Ackbar Surprise- shrimp and grits-same as last year
> Mos Eisleys Morning-egg white omelet with mushooms and onions-same as last year
> Darth Vader Waffle with maple syrup and choice of bacon or sausage
> Kids is same menu as last year except now they have a Darth Waffle
> No dessert



Super excited! Thank you! (And thanks to the anonymous source! )



yulilin3 said:


> *A word for those doing the Galactic Breakfast*
> I know tipping has been discussed on this thread already.
> You can ask for a second entree but please don't ask for a box to take it with you. The staff has been told that this will not be available and the wait staff doesn't want to be put in an uncomfortable situation of saying "no" and then having that be represented in their tip.
> Keep in mind that whatever you tip it will be split between 3 people. And because the experience lasts about an hour each wait staff has the opportunity to serve only about 3 to 4 tables.



But asking for a box if you don't finish your meal like normal is still ok? I have slow eaters and kids who won't finish a meal, but be hungry ten minutes later so we often take their food to go.


----------



## Barbara C

Darn...I thought for sure 10am would be the magic time....


----------



## Music City Mama

sophy1996 said:


> I was able to make a BOG reservation that overlapped with FP+.  It just says "overlap" in MDE.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> Super excited! Thank you! (And thanks to the anonymous source! )
> 
> 
> 
> But asking for a box if you don't finish your meal like normal is still ok? I have slow eaters and kids who won't finish a meal, but be hungry ten minutes later so we often take their food to go.


if you don't finish I would guess it's fine. Just asking for second and putting the whole thing in the box is the problem


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

This is not a great time for the rebel hangar to be coming out.  I was out late last night at an avengers double feature and I'm not feeling great today.  Disney... Why can't you do things on my schedule??  Also, isn't it about time we got some more info on the 24 hour event?


----------



## MissTiss

Hi Dis. I’ve been reading the boards for years, but I think this might be my first post. I went to SWW last year and had a blast because of the tips on this board. I can’t thank you all enough.
I’m a single Disney traveler almost exclusively, AP holder, Tampa Resident, a bit shy. Taking a big leap in actually chiming in. 
I’ll be at HS for Star Wars Day.
FtF Premium Package on Sat. 5/16
FtF Premium Deluxe Package on Sat. 5/13
I’ll go check in on the roll call thread. Happy to be here!


----------



## Tltorrez

I wonder if they're holding the announcement because the system is still down.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This is not a great time for the rebel hangar to be coming out.  I was out late last night at an avengers double feature and I'm not feeling great today.  Disney... Why can't you do things on my schedule??  Also, isn't it about time we got some more info on the 24 hour event?


I'm sure an announcement on that is coming out today
follow this https://twitter.com/hashtag/coolestsummer?f=realtime&src=tren there'a about 20 different bloggers there


----------



## frisbeego

Barbara C said:


> Is the system down for all ADRs?



I just successfully searched for Jedi Mickey dinner, and it showed me available times on June 11th.  So, some ADRs must now be searchable.


----------



## yulilin3

MissTiss said:


> Hi Dis. I’ve been reading the boards for years, but I think this might be my first post. I went to SWW last year and had a blast because of the tips on this board. I can’t thank you all enough.
> I’m a single Disney traveler almost exclusively, AP holder, Tampa Resident, a bit shy. Taking a big leap in actually chiming in.
> I’ll be at HS for Star Wars Day.
> FtF Premium Package on Sat. 5/16
> FtF Premium Deluxe Package on Sat. 5/13
> I’ll go check in on the roll call thread. Happy to be here!


 this thread seems to make people come out of lurkdom


----------



## The Sunrise Student

try this one, I am working, answering phone, filling out forms to reserve wedding items and click find a table... Bathroom brake LOL maybe tomorrow?


----------



## OZMom

keishashadow said:


> When it's humid in Florida (for me that's March to November lol) I often toss a clean tshirt (usually wicking, hope not to swelter in the regular cotton SW ones I'm planning on taking), bra & pair of socks into my park bag.  TMI?



That is an amazing tip! 



Artax said:


> dangit and I just bought the season on amazon a week ago to finish the few I didnt dvr off disneychannel. oh well no I have them all



I was about to buy it on Prime yesterday as well because we are canceling cable today.  Already got all the Miles From Tomorrowland for DS4, but I'm glad I saw that announcement before I paid for Rebels. We can binge watch it and that will hold us over for now, hopefully.


----------



## Tltorrez

frisbeego said:


> I just successfully searched for Jedi Mickey dinner, and it showed me available times on June 11th.  So, some ADRs must now be searchable.



I've had it come through a couple times in the last hour but never twice in a row.


----------



## Felipe4

Barbara C said:


> Darn...I thought for sure 10am would be the magic time....



I know, right? C'mon Disney! Get MDE back and running and let us make those reservations!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

For those of you still looking for SWW character meal reservations, I've had good luck with DisneyDiningBuddy, watching this thread and also the May cancellation thread in the Restaurants forum.  DisneyDiningBuddy costs $8 per watch, but it was worth it.  You sign up for an alert with the date, time, restaurant and number of people you are looking for and they email and text you when a reservation becomes available.  As long as you click on the link as soon as you get the alert, chances are good you'll get the reservation.  I have what we want now (except Rebel Lounge!), but I've gotten daily alerts if Jedi Mickey H&V becoming available.  Galactic Breakfast  has been tougher to get.  Anyway, thought I'd pass it along for those still looking!


----------



## Felipe4

Tltorrez said:


> I've had it come through a couple times in the last hour but never twice in a row.



I wonder if some are having luck booking the hangar over the phone and are cancelling the Jedi Mickey because of it?


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


>


whats this stuff......new???


----------



## RedM94

Trying for Rebel Hanger through DVC.  She is searching now...  She is able to search, but nothing is coming up as available.


----------



## pookadoo77

I just had it show me tables for another adr too, just not RH...


----------



## williamscm3

Ok. So I'm usually as nice as possible when calling the Dining CM's but I just called back a second ago to make sure it hadn't opened and she wouldn't even check for me! She just said " no it's not open for reservations yet" immediately after I asked. I understand that it wasn't open this morning but I feel like times are just going to pop up any minute now so it would have been nice if she would have looked...just saying. Rant over!


----------



## wdwalice

This thread has been a blessing and a curse!  Love having the right info real time but so hard to not check every minute while working!!  I have a meeting in 15 minutes and want to book this now!!!!


----------



## Tltorrez

Felipe4 said:


> I wonder if some are having luck booking the hangar over the phone and are cancelling the Jedi Mickey because of it?



No, these system is down for CMs also.


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> whats this stuff......new???


from the press event today


----------



## Tltorrez

williamscm3 said:


> Ok. So I'm usually as nice as possible when calling the Dining CM's but I just called back a second ago to make sure it hadn't opened and she wouldn't even check for me! She just said " no it's not open for reservations yet" immediately after I asked. I understand that it wasn't open this morning but I feel like times are just going to pop up any minute now so it would have been nice if she would have looked...just saying. Rant over!



Keep in mind that they should get booking instructions before it goes live. So it's not likely to pop up that suddenly yet.


----------



## Willow tree

Will the rebel hanger be open any other time during the day or is it only for dinner hours?  Also has anyone seen a menu?  Just wondering if it's kid friendly.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

how sad is this - I'm sitting on my butt still in my PJs trying to book the Rebel Hanger - I should already be showered and getting things done around the house....luckily DD is old enough to do a lot of her schoolwork solo


----------



## lvstitch

CM said they are still setting up the system. They got a note this morning saying it still wasn't ready.  She said to keep checking and calling back in the morning over the weekend, she didn't think it would become available in the evening.


----------



## Tltorrez

Just 4-9, Lounge Hours. It looks to be a lounge menu which would mean no kids menu per se.


----------



## Barbara C

We are very fortunate to be staying club level this trip and I e-mailed the concierge this morning asking if he could make the reservation for me.  This is the response I got:

"The Rebel Hanger-A Star Wars Lounge Experience will not be offered as a table services meal, it will be moreso a lounge with specialty treats, alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages. I have checked, and at this point, there is no availability for May 31. If there are any other dining experiences you would like assistance with, please let us know. We look forward to speaking with you. See ya real soon!"

But ADR website says it will be table service - does it say this because we'll be able to make reservations?


----------



## jesemeca

Good thing my boss is off today, so I can keep checking this thread to see when I can book. I wanna go even if the rest of the family abandons m.


----------



## Tltorrez

Willow tree said:


> Will the rebel hanger be open any other time during the day or is it only for dinner hours?  Also has anyone seen a menu?  Just wondering if it's kid friendly.



Also, no menu yet but scroll through these pics.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ekends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/#photo-11


----------



## mmafan

SO as of now no one has a rebel hangar res........correct????


----------



## Tltorrez

Barbara C said:


> We are very fortunate to be staying club level this trip and I e-mailed the concierge this morning asking if he could make the reservation for me.  This is the response I got:
> 
> "The Rebel Hanger-A Star Wars Lounge Experience will not be offered as a table services meal, it will be moreso a lounge with specialty treats, alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages. I have checked, and at this point, there is no availability for May 31. If there are any other dining experiences you would like assistance with, please let us know. We look forward to speaking with you. See ya real soon!"
> 
> But ADR website says it will be table service - does it say this because we'll be able to make reservations?



I suspect it's because TS is the only category that currently allows ADRs. Regular lounges can't be booked.


----------



## yulilin3

Willow tree said:


> Will the rebel hanger be open any other time during the day or is it only for dinner hours?  Also has anyone seen a menu?  Just wondering if it's kid friendly.


here are pics
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...eekends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/#photo-7


----------



## HCinKC

Catching up on posts still, but thought I would add...
I was also told cannot book yet. At first she had no idea what I was talking about, but then she found it. She said it was in her system, but sometimes when they are brand new it takes a few hours to be bookable. She said to try back in a couple of hours.


----------



## cinder-ellah

MissTiss said:


> Hi Dis. I’ve been reading the boards for years, but I think this might be my first post. I went to SWW last year and had a blast because of the tips on this board. I can’t thank you all enough.
> I’m a single Disney traveler almost exclusively, AP holder, Tampa Resident, a bit shy. Taking a big leap in actually chiming in.
> I’ll be at HS for Star Wars Day.
> FtF Premium Package on Sat. 5/16
> FtF Premium Deluxe Package on Sat. 5/13
> I’ll go check in on the roll call thread. Happy to be here!


Welcome !
Looks like you're an official :
*"SWW I: Guinea Pig DISer*"


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> SO as of now no one has a rebel hangar res........correct????


not me


----------



## Felipe4

Aww got a message from my Travel Agent:

"I have been trying online but keep getting errors so I am sitting on hold now hoping I have better luck this way.  Let me know if you grab something before me. "


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

WHAT!!!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

I can't keep up! 4 tabs open, spreadsheet with ADR and FP+ on one side (gotta coordinate with RH times), twitter open on ipad, and finishing Vendor thank you letters for our charity event 2 weeks ago, and now hubs (out of town) texting me with stuff I need to get in mail for clients. This is in between a kid's All A's breakfast and another kid's Lunch (special lunch for meeting behavior and reading goals for the class). Oh-and anther major charity event tonight (4p-12a--and I was there setting up til 11p last night).  C'mon Rebel Hangar!!! 

I need more coffee...


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## Candleshoe

SnowChaser said:


> I was also told not available to book. Going to try again.
> 
> Edit: What is DPB?



Disney Parks Blog --  They make announcements there.  Usually about 5 minutes after Yuililin makes announcements here


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> not me


me either......lol


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


>



WANT THIS!!!!!


----------



## mmafan

if that chicken and waffles is a meal it will be the ultimate KIDS meal........


----------



## yulilin3

@MunchkinandSugarBear  didn't see you posted above


----------



## Cluelyss

Still getting the "unable to search" message on the Hanger when looking online, though other restaurants seem to be up and running now?

On a related/unrelated note, when BOG lunches were being loaded into the system, before the reservations went live, you would get the "no tables available" message when you searched. Just wondering why this is different and if it means something different.....?????


----------



## Felipe4

My mom just sent me this:

http://www.sideshowtoy.com/thinkgee...da_400080&utm_campaign=ThinkGeek_Press_042015


----------



## Tltorrez

Looking at the food pics again.

Personally, I think calling any food on a stick a "saber" is a disaster waiting to happen. But maybe that's just my family.

Also, why does Padme eat salad?

Overall, a better selection than I was expecting though. Definitely going for the Darth Maul hummus.


----------



## Tltorrez

Cluelyss said:


> Still getting the "unable to search" message on the Hanger when looking online, though other restaurants seem to be up and running now?
> 
> On a related/unrelated note, when BOG lunches were being loaded into the system, before the reservations went live, you would get the "no tables available" message when you searched. Just wondering why this is different and if it means something different.....?????



This just means they're doing a full system update. All morning apparently.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> @MunchkinandSugarBear  didn't see you posted above


Great minds think alike...and anyway 2 Lukes are better than 1!


----------



## SalmonPink

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> WHAT!!!!!



Ooooooh! This'll make a lot of people happy - I've seen quite a few complaints, here and elsewhere, from people that want MagicBands that are purely SW, not Disney/SW.


----------



## Felipe4

Cluelyss said:


> Still getting the "unable to search" message on the Hanger when looking online, though other restaurants seem to be up and running now?
> 
> On a related/unrelated note, when BOG lunches were being loaded into the system, before the reservations went live, you would get the "no tables available" message when you searched. Just wondering why this is different and if it means something different.....?????



I'm getting, "We were unable to check for available tables at this time." for both Rebel Hangar and looking for a different, non-fantasmic Jedi Mickey.


----------



## yulilin3

I called and she said she can book everything else just not the Rebel Hangar. I didn't try booking anything because I'm not interested.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I keep clicking when I am not working on other stuff here at the office, still nothing...


----------



## Felipe4

I'm betting the Rebel Hangar won't be available until Monday....sad as it may be.

I can't spend all weekend on here! I've got a Dodonna monologue to memorize and an R2 cake to make for my staged reading of _William Shakespeare's Star Wars_!


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I called and she said she can book everything else just not the Rebel Hangar. I didn't try booking anything because I'm not interested.



Well, that's a plus.

I have to go into a meeting in 10 min. Then a conference call until 12:30.


----------



## MissTiss

Felipe4 said:


> I'm betting the Rebel Hangar won't be available until Monday....sad as it may be.
> 
> I can't spend all weekend on here! I've got a Dodonna monologue to memorize and an R2 cake to make for my staged reading of _William Shakespeare's Star Wars_!


 

i love this series. I had Lord Vader sign Verily A New Hope last year.


----------



## CinderElsa

Tltorrez said:


> Looking at the food pics again.
> 
> Personally, I think calling any food on a stick a "saber" is a disaster waiting to happen. But maybe that's just my family.
> 
> Also, why does Padme eat salad?
> 
> Overall, a better selection than I was expecting though. Definitely going for the Darth Maul hummus.


Because Padme is a woman & women can only eat salad or Yoplait yogurt. 

I'd much rather have Darth Salad, myself.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

CinderElsa said:


> Because Padme is a woman & women can only eat salad or Yoplait yogurt.



Well that explains how she died of a broken heart. Get that girl some steak!


----------



## cinder-ellah

I'm canceling this at 9am (pst) / PM me if interested
I was able to get one at an earlier time.

Sunday, May 17th, 2015
8:35 PM – Jedi Mickey /Hollywood & Vine / for 5
(Not with Fantasmic

Still looking for a Galactic Breakfast....... and now I'm a "Rebel Hangar" stalker.
So much to do.....so little time.
But as Yoda says "Try, I must"


----------



## OZMom

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> WHAT!!!!!



I like that one A LOT more then the Mickey / Donald ones


----------



## Tltorrez

I just realized my iPad battery is down to 44%. And I'm only refreshing this. The other tabs are on my laptop.


----------



## SalmonPink

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Well that explains how she died of a broken heart. Get that girl some steak!








"SHE'S LOST THE WILL TO LIVE?!?!?!" (Not safe for work or kids video, FYI.)


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

OMG  there goes more money gone!!! http://iconosquare.com/p/975365448508612835_180205743


----------



## MissTiss

cinder-ellah said:


> Welcome !
> Looks like you're an official :
> *"SWW I: Guinea Pig DISer*"


 
Thank you! I'm excited.  I'm going to grab my celebrating pin and join you all.



yulilin3 said:


>


 

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  I'm squealing like Artoo over here!


----------



## mexxican

So thermal detonators = pork wings. I guess pigs can fly now?


----------



## Skywise

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> WHAT!!!!!



But but... does it make a star wars sound when you tap it?!


----------



## Skywise

mexxican said:


> So thermal detonators = pork wings. I guess pigs can fly now?



So many jokes... so little time...


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Tltorrez said:


> Looking at the food pics again.
> 
> Personally, I think calling any food on a stick a "saber" is a disaster waiting to happen. But maybe that's just my family.
> 
> Also, why does Padme eat salad?
> 
> Overall, a better selection than I was expecting though. Definitely going for the Darth Maul hummus.


got lost - where is the above food ie what dining location?  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...eekends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/#photo-8


----------



## Willow tree

yulilin3 said:


> here are pics
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...eekends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/#photo-7


thanks!


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> *A word for those doing the Galactic Breakfast*
> I know tipping has been discussed on this thread already.
> You can ask for a second entree but please don't ask for a box to take it with you. The staff has been told that this will not be available and the wait staff doesn't want to be put in an uncomfortable situation of saying "no" and then having that be represented in their tip.
> Keep in mind that whatever you tip it will be split between 3 people. And because the experience lasts about an hour each wait staff has the opportunity to serve only about 3 to 4 tables.


Ah, I didn't know the tip was split. Thanks for the info. I will keep that in mind!



Barbara C said:


> Question - I already have an ADR for the day/time I'd like to go to the Rebel Hanger - do I need to cancel that before I can search for a new one?  I seem to remember it giving me the option to cancel while I was booking a new one but now I'm not sure.  I don't want to give up the one I have unless I'm sure I'll get Rebel Hanger....


I don't know if someone answered...you can search, but you cannot book a new one. It will make you cancel the conflict before you can book the new one.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Well crap. I was just able to log on and realized rebel hangar was coming out today. I am about 10 pages behind so I'm trying to catch up! But sounds like basically we can see it but can't book it online and keep getting an error?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

AThrillingChase said:


> Well crap. I was just able to log on and realized rebel hangar was coming out today. I am about 10 pages behind so I'm trying to catch up! But sounds like basically we can see it but can't book it online and keep getting an error?


You are correct..And I've been refreshing every 5 mins


----------



## AThrillingChase

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> You are correct..And I've been refreshing every 5 mins


 
Whew! Thanks! It isn't even noon and I'm already losing my mind today lol


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Whew! Thanks! It isn't even noon and I'm already losing my mind today lol


did you see the pics of the food
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...eekends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/#photo-7


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Nothing yet for rebel hanger.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> You are correct..And I've been refreshing every 5 mins



I'm refreshing like every 5 SECONDS


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> did you see the pics of the food
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/galleries/2015/04/rebel-hangar-a-star-wars-lounge-experience-coming-to-star-wars-weekends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/#photo-7


 
Thank you! I want to eat every single item so far haha


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> I'm refreshing like every 5 SECONDS


In all honesty so do I but by the time this thread, the DPB, the Rebel Hangar, Twitter for #coolestsummer, and instagram for #coolestsummer refresh it ends up being 5 mins

Plus I try to throw in  some actual work as well


----------



## jennab113

Oh wow that Luke magic band.  I love it so so much.


----------



## msmama

I couldn't get onto my computer until just now.  Glad I didn't miss anything.  But I now have 10 different tabs open on my computer, ALL OF THEM Star Wars Related, and half of them food pictures!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> OMG  there goes more money gone!!! http://iconosquare.com/p/975365448508612835_180205743



I want one of these too!


----------



## cinder-ellah

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> In all honesty so do I but by the time this thread, the DPB, the Rebel Hangar, Twitter for #coolestsummer, and instagram for #coolestsummer refresh it ends up being 5 mins
> 
> Plus I try to throw in  some actual work as well


 Work ?  ! ! ! 
Yikes......  I forgot about that.    
I guess I better add that to my schedule....
Scheduling, researching, planning, dreaming, anticipating, wishing, etc, etc......that could qualify as work.  
Right ?


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

I must have missed a post.  Is anyone seeing the listing in the Disney site?  What is the final name of the rebel hanger?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/

but the reservations aren't working yet


----------



## yulilin3

Disney Diva Mom said:


> I must have missed a post.  Is anyone seeing the listing in the Disney site?  What is the final name of the rebel hanger?


http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...eekends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/#photo-3
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> if you don't finish I would guess it's fine. Just asking for second and putting the whole thing in the box is the problem



Cool, thanks! I just have one of those kids who eats 3 bites and then is hungry 20 minutes later. I would just take his uneaten food not a second entree. My middle is just..well...hoping he outgrows this phase!


----------



## lovethattink

Anyone call again recently?


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Thank you.


----------



## beanz418

Just spoke to the food and beverage team...they are hoping to have the Rebel Hangar reservations available tomorrow...they are having issues with the system template


----------



## yulilin3

called about 45 minutes ago


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Called just in case and CM said they haven't been given an ETA on Rebel Hangar becoming bookable, but said they were told to tell guests that walk ups will be available (and that it's open only during Fri-Sun during SWW).  I'm not going to be able to help myself from periodically hitting refresh online, though...


----------



## yulilin3

beanz418 said:


> Just spoke to the food and beverage team...they are hoping to have the Rebel Hangar reservations available tomorrow...they are having issues with the system template


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
I hope if it's tomorrow, it's early


----------



## HCinKC

Fiddlesticks. We are so busy this weekend! DH is going to think I've lost my damn mind lol.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

OH good grief, why post the link to something you can't even use yet... announce it and say reservations coming soon!

I mean the new restaurants have hours of service but no ADRs yet...


----------



## Monykalyn

Would they really allow bookings to start on a Saturday? At least I'd have most of the day free...(between soccer games and eye appointments). 
I really really want a Jabbacake now...


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

I remember something like this happened when they opened up reservations for F&W seminars they whole system went down for the day. Crossing my finger they fix today.


----------



## Brandiwlf

Should I even try to fit in rebel hangar and if so, where? We are going to stars of the saga and then we have the Jedi Mickey dinner booked at 5:55. We also need to squeeze jta in somewhere, only one sww day! I would live to try the hangar but not sure it would be worth it with our dinner right in the middle of the times!


----------



## yulilin3

more pics from press event


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Should I even try to fit in rebel hangar and if so, where? We are going to stars of the saga and then we have the Jedi Mickey dinner booked at 5:55. We also need to squeeze jta in somewhere, only one sww day! I would live to try the hangar but not sure it would be worth it with our dinner right in the middle of the times!


maybe the walk ups will be for people that just want to sit in a bar (I'm assuming there will be a bar. And just grab a quick drink


----------



## CinderElsa

Please let nothing happen while I'm eating lunch!

(Not a salad.)


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> more pics from press event


first thing Friday the 15 I will buy............yes yes I see......hhmmmmmmm........any yoda ones


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> more pics from press event



Oh I so need a stormtrooper!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Brandiwlf said:


> Should I even try to fit in rebel hangar and if so, where? We are going to stars of the saga and then we have the Jedi Mickey dinner booked at 5:55. We also need to squeeze jta in somewhere, only one sww day! I would live to try the hangar but not sure it would be worth it with our dinner right in the middle of the times!


Crazy, huh?! Our days are going to be pretty packed! The pull-down menu online shows times 4-9pm as we had heard before. I think we might bump an Epcot ADR we had for one day and do this instead.


----------



## yulilin3

looking at the info we do have it looks like the Hangar will be all set up and not available to eat regular lunch from Backlot Express...this would mean I need to change the spot for our Dis meet after the parade


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Great Googily Moogily I hope the Stormtrooper makes pew pew noises


----------



## mmafan

did you ladies see the STAR WARS UGG BOOTS COMMING OUT ON MAY 4...........


----------



## prgal0715

Well...looks like I picked a good day to work from home! Now I can stalk this thread and MDE for Rebel Hangar info.

I need a new hobby. Or not.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

OK 2 questions

DD wants to know if the Ahsoka Face painting will be available during the week or just during the SWW?

Also for Rebel Hanger - any idea on what the $14.99 price I've seen posted here previously means - as in food is $14.99 and up (or and down)?  Thanks for the food pictures link!  Have we seen any specific prices ?


----------



## cinder-ellah

I just called.  Took awhile to even find it.  No new information other than "Walk-ups".
But I did get a reservation for CRT !  Soooo, excited ! ! ! 

Now for that elusive Galactic Breakfast.......


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> more pics from press event



Niiiice, that Stormtrooper one is calling to me! I wonder if these are general release (meaning you can get them most everywhere), since they don't have SWW or Limited Edition anywhere visible on the packaging.


----------



## Felipe4

In the meantime, I'm starting a pre-trip report! 

http://www.disboards.com/threads/yo...rsal-star-wars-weekends-extravaganza.3405873/


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> OK 2 questions
> 
> DD wants to know if the Ahsoka Face painting will be available during the week or just during the SWW?
> 
> Also for Rebel Hanger - any idea on what the $14.99 price I've seen posted here previously means - as in food is $14.99 and up (or and down)?  Thanks for the food pictures link!  Have we seen any specific prices ?


I was told Ahsoka will be an option for face painting $18
It's $14.99 and under


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> I was told Ahsoka will be an option for face painting $18
> It's $14.99 and under


thanks but I meant (sorry wasn't clear) - can the Ahsoka be done during the week (as in Monday - Thursday) as well as during the weekends?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

So this is sort of SWW related apparently the walls are down where the hat was and now replaced by planters ...


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> thanks but I meant (sorry wasn't clear) - can the Ahsoka be done during the week (as in Monday - Thursday) as well as during the weekends?


not sure


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> So this is sort of SWW related apparently the walls are down where the hat was and now replaced by planters ...


This is GREAT news!!!


----------



## Candleshoe

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> So this is sort of SWW related apparently the walls are down where the hat was and now replaced by planters ...



Inside that pit will be droid fights!


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> This is GREAT news!!!


looks like a great place for the stage..........


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Right! I was soo super worried when we were there no even 2 weekends ago and it looked like a war zone.


----------



## mmafan

Candleshoe said:


> Inside that pit will be droid fights!


good ill bring more$$$$$$$$$$$.....lol


----------



## yulilin3

I want a close up picture, to see what's in the middle. I'm sure they will put up the temporary stage, but it's far back enough to not block the view of the fireworks


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Candleshoe said:


> Inside that pit will be droid fights!



What if this is how we have to get ADR's for Rebel Hangar like some SW version of Thunderdome?!?!? I warn you all right now I WILL fight dirty.


----------



## mmafan




----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> the word is you can ask for seconds



On multiple posts, people have mentioned getting seconds of various menu items at different experiences.  How does that work with the Dining Plan - or doesn't it?  My understanding (at least a cursory reading of the Dining Plan stipulations) is that the DP allows for something like 1 entree, app, drink, dessert or something like that per use.  How does all of that work (not necessarily at the Hangar, but Jedi Mickey/ Galactic Breakfast, or any other DP restaurant at WDW)? Are there situations where you use your DP, then seconds or anything not on the "approved food list" then gets charged onto your cc on file?  If so, does it get charged instantly, or can you choose your method of payment for unexpected (a.k.a. not planned) purchases like this at your on-site resort?  Am I crazy and paranoid??


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> I want a close up picture, to see what's in the middle. I'm sure they will put up the temporary stage, but it's far back enough to not block the view of the fireworks


I'm going to Epcot tomorrow I will see if I can convince the BF we need to skip over there for pics.


----------



## mmafan

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> What if this is how we have to get ADR's for Rebel Hangar like some SW version of Thunderdome?!?!? I warn you all right now I WILL fight dirty.


me tooo I will spray your eyes with me hand sanitizer spray!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

we will be at DTD tomorrow checking out the new Marvel store, might swing by as well, but not sure yet. My DS is at MK right now with friends so I told him if he can go today and get some pics


----------



## kpd6901

Felipe4 said:


> I hope this doesn't go live before I get into work! Emailed my TA to ask if she could help me book so we have both of us trying! I texted my BF a screenshot of the description page from Disney's site and his response was, *"Oh yeah!" In my head, this was said in the Kool Aid Man voice.*
> 
> I wish this would show up on the app. Alas.



Did he crash through a wall??


----------



## mmafan

kpd6901 said:


> On multiple posts, people have mentioned getting seconds of various menu items at different experiences.  How does that work with the Dining Plan - or doesn't it?  My understanding (at least a cursory reading of the Dining Plan stipulations) is that the DP allows for something like 1 entree, app, drink, dessert or something like that per use.  How does all of that work (not necessarily at the Hangar, but Jedi Mickey/ Galactic Breakfast, or any other DP restaurant at WDW)? Are there situations where you use your DP, then seconds or anything not on the "approved food list" then gets charged onto your cc on file?  If so, does it get charged instantly, or can you choose your method of payment for unexpected (a.k.a. not planned) purchases like this at your on-site resort?  Am I crazy and paranoid??


they don't charge you.....just ask if you want more if they can they will......


----------



## cinder-ellah

Can someone explain the term "Blister Pack Meet"  at SWW ?


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> Can someone explain the term "Blister Pack Meet"  at SWW ?


it's just the background...looks like a package from the toy


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> it's just the background...looks like a package from the toy



Great ! 
So much to learn.......
I appreciate your expertise.


----------



## yulilin3

We will have better pictures of the area where the event stage will be this evening. It didn't take much to nudge my DS into going to DHS.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

cinder-ellah said:


> Can someone explain the term "Blister Pack Meet"  at SWW ?


also it is the clone wars characters - Ahsoka Tano, Rex, Cody, Ventress (I think that's it but I might have forgotten someone).  They rotate so you get in line and hope for the best (you may get the character  you first see or you'll get someone else - can be interesting when you are trying to meet everyone)


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Guys Guys I'm getting a server busy on the Rebel link...finger crossed

Nevermind its just all of us refreshing dagnabit


----------



## HCinKC

just now saw jedi mickey h&v may 17 at 6:20, searching 4 people


----------



## AThrillingChase

Whew I am officially all caught up now! I can't believe how much I missed in one morning! haha. And now I am joining you guys stalking the RL page and refreshing.


----------



## Tltorrez

Now that it's past noon I stopped refreshing. Guess I won't be sleeping in tomorrow.


----------



## RookieLady

Tltorrez said:


> Now that it's past noon I stopped refreshing. Guess I won't be sleeping in tomorrow.



I don't understand.  Why won't it load past noon?  Just trying to learn something new.  TIA.


----------



## Tltorrez

Now that we know RH will have reservations I should probably revamp my plan to actually fit it in.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

RookieLady said:


> I don't understand.  Why won't it load past noon?  Just trying to learn something new.  TIA.


It will just the likelyhood of it being available to reserve today get slimmer and slimmer as the day gets later


----------



## Tltorrez

RookieLady said:


> I don't understand.  Why won't it load past noon?  Just trying to learn something new.  TIA.



Nothing is impossible at this point. It just isn't common for things to open in the afternoon like that. Of course, if they really want to get it out today and there really is a system problem, then it could still happen. But I would doubt it.

Not that I'm convinced Sat is all that likely either. Though with the it getting so close, it might.


----------



## lchuck

As long as we're all hanging out here waiting, maybe I can ask some questions.  What is the thought on the SW fireworks show vs Fantasmisc?  Can you actually do both in the same night if you go to the later Fantasmic?  Also, what time does the motorcade actually start (I've seen 11am listed, but touringplans.com says 11:30) and are there any recommended areas to watch it from?  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

lchuck said:


> As long as we're all hanging out here waiting, maybe I can ask some questions.  What is the thought on the SW fireworks show vs Fantasmisc?  Can you actually do both in the same night if you go to the later Fantasmic?  Also, what time does the motorcade actually start (I've seen 11am listed, but touringplans.com says 11:30) and are there any recommended areas to watch it from?  Thanks!


Yes, it's very easy to see both. Do the fireworks first then F!
The motorcade starts at 11am. Anything on the left side of the street as you face the event stage is good because it's shady. But to be able to get these spots you must be there at least an hour and a half before the parade.


----------



## Delilah1310

Candleshoe said:


> Inside that pit will be droid fights!



Two droids enter. One droid leaves.


----------



## AThrillingChase

The website won't even pretend to search for me anymore, it just immediately tells me there is a problem booking right now lol


----------



## Asaduhh

Canceling a Galactic Breakfast for 2 on Thursday, May 14th at 8:10am
Will cancel in about 35 minutes at 11:00am


----------



## pmaurer74

the website is telling me that someone ate the page so they took it down for the rebel lounge


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

pmaurer74 said:


> the website is telling me that someone ate the page so they took it down for the rebel lounge


Happens periodically, then if you refresh again it does load. But still can't book.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Actually it has shown me that for the last about 20 minutes, so now it isn't coming back up for me.


----------



## Barbara C

pmaurer74 said:


> the website is telling me that someone ate the page so they took it down for the rebel lounge



Same with me.  I can no longer load the page.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AThrillingChase said:


> Actually it has shown me that for the last about 20 minutes, so now it isn't coming back up for me.


I just pulled it up again -- it loads for me just about every other time.


----------



## lvstitch

After the last refresh looks like Rebel Hanger has been removed.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

I'm still able to see it. Just refreshed


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lvstitch said:


> After the last refresh looks like Rebel Hanger has been removed.


I'm still able to load it. Not that it matters since I can't BOOK, though!


----------



## Barbara C

I was just able to refresh and see it.  What are they doing to me!!!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Barbara C said:


> I was just able to refresh and see it.  What are they doing to me!!!



Preparing you for the mental anguish of what will surely be the Thunderdome they are creating for those of us trying to ADR this thing


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/
it loads, just takes a couple of refresh


----------



## soniam

Last night when I saw it, I immediately copied it to the thread in case it disappeared. I tried to find it again, like I did the first time, by just bringing up all dining in DHS for 6/5. It wouldn't show it again. So, even last night, stuff was wonky. Luckily, I had assumed the website would be messed up and copied it immediately.


----------



## lvstitch

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/
> it loads, just takes a couple of refresh


So weird, this link worked but when I do a dining search it doesn't show anymore.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm about to get deep here;
Is ignorance bliss in this case. If we didn't know this was happening, would we be better off doing whatever we would be doing today, instead of waiting and refreshing every couple of minutes? Getting a little more frustrated with each refresh. Why show it like it's bookable, wording it to say it's bookable (call now or book online) if it's not. Why not wait until all the kinks are ironed out and then release it.


----------



## Felipe4

yulilin3 said:


> I'm about to get deep here;
> Is ignorance bliss in this case. If we didn't know this was happening, would we be better off doing whatever we would be doing today, instead of waiting and refreshing every couple of minutes? Getting a little more frustrated with each refresh. Why show it like it's bookable, wording it to say it's bookable (call now or book online) if it's not. Why not wait until all the kinks are ironed out and then release it.



Maybe they don't have very good beta testing or can't because of the way the server works?


----------



## Tltorrez

Are there Oz FPs still available? 

I need to book these for my parents and I just realized the 30 day window will be the first three days of my trip. Ugh.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I'm about to get deep here;
> Is ignorance bliss in this case. If we didn't know this was happening, would we be better off doing whatever we would be doing today, instead of waiting and refreshing every couple of minutes? Getting a little more frustrated with each refresh. Why show it like it's bookable, wording it to say it's bookable (call now or book online) if it's not. Why not wait until all the kinks are ironed out and then release it.



If we didn't know, we'd be more likely to miss it altogether and the spend the next week stalking cancellations.


----------



## Tltorrez

Felipe4 said:


> Maybe they don't have very good beta testing or can't because of the way the server works?



I would venture to guess that the problems are not "technical" ones. At least not directly.


----------



## Felipe4

Tltorrez said:


> Are there Oz FPs still available?
> 
> I need to book these for my parents and I just realized the 30 day window will be the first three days of my trip. Ugh.



It's still showing available for 6/14. I can't really check 6/13 since that's the day I have it booked for.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I'm about to get deep here;
> Is ignorance bliss in this case. If we didn't know this was happening, would we be better off doing whatever we would be doing today, instead of waiting and refreshing every couple of minutes? Getting a little more frustrated with each refresh. Why show it like it's bookable, wording it to say it's bookable (call now or book online) if it's not. Why not wait until all the kinks are ironed out and then release it.



A> No.  This is fun.  

B> There's something wonky with their reservation system internally - Rebel Hangar doesn't appear at all on the iPhone app, even when searching and previous events that don't fit nicely into the daily dining bucket never seem to launch properly without some hassle (knowing whom they contracted out to build their services I'm not surprised)  FP+, I've discovered, works on an entirely different software mechanism then dining as I could easily sit and refresh FP+ times and adjust them while dining wouldn't come up or force a refresh.  I suspect it'll get fixed eventually but once systems are live it takes longer to get fixes in place.  From a public facing perspective, it'd be much better for them to pull the ADR until it's actually ready or perhaps us "few" on this board don't rise to the level of angst and faux pas before Disney takes action.  (Given the frustrations of the Polynesian resort I'd say the angst bar has to be pretty high though...  )


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lvstitch said:


> So weird, this link worked but when I do a dining search it doesn't show anymore.


Just tried this as well and same thing: went to dining, sorted for DHS, no rebel hangar. But direct link to it still works. 

I'm done with this for now!!


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Hi,
Where do I find 'glow with the show' Star Wars ears for the Symphony in the Stars?  

Do these things glow with any other show in the world?

Thanks!


----------



## BobaFettFan

Allright, I'm up!  It's been six hours.  Did -anyone- get it??


----------



## Skywise

BobaFettFan said:


> Allright, I'm up!  It's been six hours.  Did -anyone- get it??



Oh, we're GETTIN' it alright.  

(No.)


----------



## tinkerpea

I am so ticked with this whole rebel hanger stuff! I'm supposed to be packing as we leave for the airport tomorrow morning, 
Instead a swear I'm getting an stomach ulcer lol


----------



## drlaurafsu

Nope...not yet


----------



## Felipe4

Skywise said:


> B> There's something wonky with their reservation system internally - Rebel Hangar doesn't appear at all on the iPhone app, even when searching and previous events that don't fit nicely into the daily dining bucket never seem to launch properly without some hassle (knowing whom they contracted out to build their services I'm not surprised)



I mean, the Galactic Breakfast and Jedi Mickey haven't appeared on the app for me either. The reservations show up with the option to cancel, but they haven't been searchable experiences on the app. They've just been listed as breakfast for Sci-Fi and Dinner at Hollywood & Vine - not official names or app friendly description pages.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> I'm about to get deep here;
> Is ignorance bliss in this case. If we didn't know this was happening, would we be better off doing whatever we would be doing today, instead of waiting and refreshing every couple of minutes? Getting a little more frustrated with each refresh. Why show it like it's bookable, wording it to say it's bookable (call now or book online) if it's not. Why not wait until all the kinks are ironed out and then release it.


But then I would have to do actual work at work today


----------



## Tltorrez

Felipe4 said:


> It's still showing available for 6/14. I can't really check 6/13 since that's the day I have it booked for.



Thanks. Good to know there's still hope. Even if it means I have to get up at midnight.


----------



## BobaFettFan

Well ain't that a peach.


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Hi,
> Where do I find 'glow with the show' Star Wars ears for the Symphony in the Stars?
> 
> Do these things glow with any other show in the world?
> 
> Thanks!


It's just the regular glow with the show items that they sell all over the resort, not special star wars ones.
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...to-made-with-magic-this-fall-at-disney-parks/
they work eith Fantasmic!, Wishes, Celebrate the Magic, The Osborne Lights


----------



## BobaFettFan

*Punches in at the time card.  Puts on his safety vest.  Taps wife on the shoulder and takes over at the machine.  starts clicking F5*   Shift change.


----------



## soniam

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Hi,
> Where do I find 'glow with the show' Star Wars ears for the Symphony in the Stars?
> 
> Do these things glow with any other show in the world?
> 
> Thanks!



They will sell them at the park, usually before the event from a cart or kiosk. I have also seen the on Disneystore.com under "Made with magic". I only see the Minnie ones on my phone right now, but I thought I had seen the regular ones too.

They should work with the fireworks at MK, Disneyland, DHS, and World of Color at DCA.

EDIT: They also make a Mickey glove holding a wand. That's what DS got in March.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

OHHH CREPE I just realized May the 4th is Monday....If they wait until then to release this ADR as a whole "celebration" thing I might punch DPB in the face


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> *Punches in at the time card.  Puts on his safety vest.  Taps wife on the shoulder and takes over at the machine.  starts clicking F5*   Shift change.


----------



## Cluelyss

Felipe4 said:


> I mean, the Galactic Breakfast and Jedi Mickey haven't appeared on the app for me either. The reservations show up with the option to cancel, but they haven't been searchable experiences on the app. They've just been listed as breakfast for Sci-Fi and Dinner at Hollywood & Vine - not official names or app friendly description pages.


CRT isn't bookable though the app either, so may have something to do with the 2-credit meals???


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> OHHH CREPE I just realized May the 4th is Monday....If they wait until then to release this ADR as a whole "celebration" thing I might punch DPB in the face


I thought of this the moment they announced but didn't announce it, what feels like a month ago


----------



## yulilin3

Star Wars.com just posted this
http://www.starwars.com/news/rebel-hangar-a-star-wars-lounge-experience-coming-to-star-wars-weekends


----------



## yulilin3

And from the article we have a new snacks option place (or maybe taking place of Ackbar Snackbar)  Tusken Fridge Raiders at Darth’s Mall.


----------



## Tltorrez

My first thought was that they got to from the same DPB page we found, but they have more info. 

I haven't paid much attention to drinks. Are these different from the ones sold elsewhere?


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars.com just posted this
> http://www.starwars.com/news/rebel-hangar-a-star-wars-lounge-experience-coming-to-star-wars-weekends



I really wish places would stop telling more people about the Rebel Hangar. We don't need more people trying for the reservations. Is that bad of me?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars.com just posted this
> http://www.starwars.com/news/rebel-hangar-a-star-wars-lounge-experience-coming-to-star-wars-weekends


Just saw this too. Drives me batty that they'd post this when we CANNOT book yet. Grrr


----------



## Felipe4

_"Trio of Star Wars Mini Cupcakes, including Darth Vader (chocolate-peanut butter), Yoda (chocolate-hazelnut), and Jabba the Hutt (salted caramel latte)* served in the Han Solo Carbonite Souvenir Box*"_


Another way to get the Han Solo popcorn bucket?!


----------



## HCinKC

I have also been having trouble with loading. When I was on this morning, I had a tab (from the link here) open and a tab with the general ressie page open (filtered to HS and my date/time/party). It was giving me that red text at the top error was loading. RH was showing up under no ressies at this time. I closed everything out to get some things done. When I came back and opened all new Safari and pages, it no longer shows up under the general ressie page. I also do not get any results for the specific RH page by doing a search, but I can go to the page via the link here or through my browser history. Sigh...the internets...they so crazy.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> My first thought was that they got to from the same DPB page we found, but they have more info.
> 
> I haven't paid much attention to drinks. Are these different from the ones sold elsewhere?


I'm not a huge alcohol drinker but some do look different. And it's the first time we've had SW Beer (Alderaan ALe)


----------



## SalmonPink

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars.com just posted this
> http://www.starwars.com/news/rebel-hangar-a-star-wars-lounge-experience-coming-to-star-wars-weekends



Awesome, good to have some descriptions of the food! And very cool that the cupcakes come in the popcorn bucket we'll all be dying to get our hands on! 

The language still implies there'll be a SW character presence, saying "you never know who you'll find lurking", but I'm still feeling a little pessimistic about whether that translate to meetable characters or not.


----------



## Koh1977

anybody having any luck with RL ADRs?  I get Donald Duck, then Stitch, then RL is there, but can't find any tables or some such.  Hit refresh again, and Donald pops back up.  Ay yi yi…

What's the response when you call?

BTW - there is an 8:45pm Jedi Mickey dinner available on 6/2 for 6 people.  I keep getting notified of it, but the dining site's been wonky all day it seems (maybe why it's still available).  Same night as our BOG dinner, so I'm not booking it anyway.


----------



## mexxican

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not a huge alcohol drinker but some do look different. And it's the first time we've had SW Beer (Alderaan ALe)


I'm watching liquid calories, really hope they'll have a light(saber) beer too.


----------



## Tltorrez

SalmonPink said:


> Awesome, good to have some descriptions of the food! And very cool that the cupcakes come in the popcorn bucket we'll all be dying to get our hands on!
> 
> The language still implies there'll be a SW character presence, saying "you never know who you'll find lurking", but I'm still feeling a little pessimistic about whether that translate to meetable characters or not.



Is it the same box? I can't tell from the picture.


----------



## Felipe4

On further inspection of the cupcake tin, it looks more like a pencil case? I would think the popcorn bucket would be larger than in the cupcake photo. 

Sorry for the false alarm!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

The tatooine Sunset, Dagobah Swamp Juice, and the dark side are new. They had a dark side last year but i think its been renamed the Imperial blue


----------



## lchuck

Another question.  We're staying offsite, so no Extra Magic Hours for us.  Can we still go to the 10:30 F! show if the park is supposed to close at 10?


----------



## kalliyan1

Anyone have any idea if the Boba Fett steins that come with the GG event might be available for purchase on the 15th?


----------



## Tltorrez

for those of you who haven't already blown your budget.

http://www.theforce.net/story/front...th_You_Have_Lunch_With_Mark_Hamill_164048.asp


----------



## Tltorrez

lchuck said:


> Another question.  We're staying offsite, so no Extra Magic Hours for us.  Can we still go to the 10:30 F! show if the park is supposed to close at 10?



Yes. Fantasmic is always available irrespective of EMH. Once we entered the park right before closing just to do F!.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

kalliyan1 said:


> Anyone have any idea if the Boba Fett steins that come with the GG event might be available for purchase on the 15th?



I believe that they should be as these are this years stein...If not I will have issues



Tltorrez said:


> for those of you who haven't already blown your budget.
> 
> http://www.theforce.net/story/front...th_You_Have_Lunch_With_Mark_Hamill_164048.asp



Thank Jeebus that's in LA otherwise my wallet would probably run away


----------



## yulilin3

Soooooo. Just called again, not available to book and it will be walk up only
ME: If it's walk up why both WDW official site and SW official site say to call you to book?
Agent: I'm not sure why. But maybe is for me to give you more information
ME: Ok, what info do you have
Agent: it's set like a hangar and will have SW food and drinks.
ME: Cool, can you tell me any of the food items
Agent: There's some slider, key lime pie and wings
ME: Awesome, any special drinks?
Agent: yes SW beer, I don't see anything else
ME: Ok, where will it be?
Agent: It's on the second floor of Backlot Express
ME: Backlot Express doesn't have a second floor
Agent: Oh....is there anything I can help you with to make your experience more magical
ME in my head: well how about letting me book something that has been basically announced for a month
ME for real: No thank you


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

@yulilin3 here are some better pics for you of the "stage" area http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/05/photo...er-former-sorcerers-hat-at-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Cluelyss

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> The tatooine Sunset, Dagobah Swamp Juice, and the dark side are new. They had a dark side last year but i think its been renamed the Imperial blue


The Dark Side was a coffee/kahluah drink last year I think???


----------



## SalmonPink

Tltorrez said:


> Is it the same box? I can't tell from the picture.





Felipe4 said:


> On further inspection of the cupcake tin, it looks more like a pencil case? I would think the popcorn bucket would be larger than in the cupcake photo.
> 
> Sorry for the false alarm!



From the website - _Trio of Star Wars Mini Cupcakes, including Darth Vader (chocolate-peanut butter), Yoda (chocolate-hazelnut), and Jabba the Hutt (salted caramel latte) served in the Han Solo Carbonite Souvenir Box_

Hmm, agree, could very easily be a different tin. But it could also be that there's a 'shelf' in the box to display the cupcakes, with the actual box being deeper. It's hard to tell if the rim is patterned at the top but the side actually stretches down out of the photo, or if that texture in the bottom right is the table beneath it. It's mostly the fact that they referred to it as _the_ carbonite box, not _a_ carbonite box that made me assume it was the same one.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> Soooooo. Just called again, not available to book and it will be walk up only
> ME: If it's walk up why both WDW official site and SW official site say to call you to book?
> Agent: I'm not sure why. But maybe is for me to give you more information
> 
> Agent: It's on the second floor of Backlot Express
> ME: Backlot Express doesn't have a second floor
> Agent: Oh....is there anything I can help you with to make your experience more magical
> ME in my head: well how about letting me book something that has been basically announced for a month
> ME for real: No thank you



Sometimes it's better if they just don't try. ;-)

Also, you have an incredible amount of patience all things considered.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Cluelyss said:


> The Dark Side was a coffee/kahluah drink last year I think???


The dark side last year was what they are calling the Imperial Blue...it came with a glow cube death star ....Trust me I have six at home


----------



## Tltorrez

*sigh* We're reduced to gathering clues from a bad photo of a cupcake box.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> @yulilin3 here are some better pics for you of the "stage" area http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/05/photo...er-former-sorcerers-hat-at-hollywood-studios/


 
This is great.  I'm glad they're using the base of the hat for the base of the new stage.  It's going to result in so much more open space, and without the hat there blocking the view, there should be tons of prime viewing for the fireworks.


----------



## BobaFettFan

I feel like I could walk to Disney World from Washington State and "find a table" at the backlot faster than this website.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

I'm getting to the page where you can book, put in my time and get "we're unable to check for available tables at this time"


----------



## slaveone

Hmm I could probably bike to HS in the time it takes for the ADR system to come back up and I am a slow biker.


----------



## Tltorrez

Ok, I pulled up the earlier image from the DPB site on my computer, and it does indeed appear to be the popcorn bucket with a cardboard insert. You can see the hinged lid and the texture on the right matches images of the bucket.

If it's not, it's a smaller replica and I just can't see them making two sizes of the same product.


----------



## SalmonPink

I could use my back hair to lash sea turtles together in a makeshift raft and cross the Atlantic and still "find a table" faster than this bloody website


----------



## Felipe4

Did they run out of Death Star glow cubes last year?

On our first night, my friends got The Dark Side and The Force, but I was pretty sure they only had regular glow cubes, not Death Stars. This was also on the Saturday of the Markl Hamill weekend.


----------



## Tltorrez

jtowntoflorida said:


> This is great.  I'm glad they're using the base of the hat for the base of the new stage.  It's going to result in so much more open space, and without the hat there blocking the view, there should be tons of prime viewing for the fireworks.



It says they're  using the base for a stage but it also looks like they're planting Palm trees in it.


----------



## slaveone

Yes they ran out of Death Stars. I had a lightsaber in my Dark Side as a result.


----------



## Cluelyss

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> The dark side last year was what they are calling the Imperial Blue...it came with a glow cube death star ....Trust me I have six at home


Wasn't there some sort of alcoholic coffee drink at the dessert party? Thought it was called the Dark Side, but must have been something else?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Felipe4 said:


> Did they run out of Death Star glow cubes last year?
> 
> On our first night, my friends got The Dark Side and The Force, but I was pretty sure they only had regular glow cubes, not Death Stars. This was also on the Saturday of the Markl Hamill weekend.


Yeah they ran out of those on the second weekend..we were lucky to get ours. We got double so our friends who couldn't go until weekend 5 wouldn't feel left out


----------



## AThrillingChase

Cluelyss said:


> The Dark Side was a coffee/kahluah drink last year I think???


 


MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> The dark side last year was what they are calling the Imperial Blue...it came with a glow cube death star ....Trust me I have six at home


 
It was Kahlua at least for the dessert party - because I looked at a review and saved a photo of the menu to send to my friend when we booked FtF. Maybe they have a different lineup for that than what they sell through the park??

In 2013 they only sold the dark side and the force, regular square glow cubes only. I wasn't able to try the dark side because it sold out so I'm not sure what it was then.


----------



## jennab113

This was @yulilin3's pic of the drinks from TBT yesterday.


----------



## OZMom

Oh geez, I'm going to end up drunk trying to collect all the glow cubes from the drinks!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Huh interesting that they would change the drink recipe for the dessert party but not the name ohhh well more adult beverages for me


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Soooooo. Just called again, not available to book and it will be walk up only



That's like me trying to login to an online investment account I hadn't bothered with for several years (it was empty) but had to make use of for a particular transaction and I was promptly given restricted access until I called customer service.

Bank: "Hi, before I can help you I need some information to verify your identity.  What's your name, address and last 4 digits of your Social Security Numer"
Me: "Skywise, blah blah, 1234"
Bank: "Well thank you Mr. Skywise, how can we help you?"
Me: "I tried to login to my account but was told my account had been restricted."
Bank: "We're sorry to hear that, let me check... Oh, I see, we need to have proof of your social security number."
Me: "My card was destroyed almost 20 years ago in the washer."
Bank: "Yes but it's our policy.  Could you fax us a copy of it, front and back?"
Me: "It was a piece of cardboard with my number typed on it how is that any proof?"
Bank: "Yes, that's the card we're looking for."
Me: "... But you HAVE my Social Security Number... you just used it to verify my identity..."
Bank: "..."

(This was a greatly simplified discussion - In reality I had to go through about 5 operators and about a week of faxing my drivers license plus some other info, recalling and then getting told that my fax was not received, then it was received fine, then is was recieved but illegible but ultimately they KEPT getting stuck at the SSN requirement!  Finally it got escalated and somebody flipped the magic switch - The ultimate irony is that the social security website tells you that A> you can only get 10 cards in your lifetime and B> you don't need your card for proof of SSN!)


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> That's like me trying to login to an online investment account I hadn't bothered with for several years (it was empty) but had to make use of for a particular transaction and I was promptly given restricted access until I called customer service.
> 
> Bank: "Hi, before I can help you I need some information to verify your identity.  What's your name, address and last 4 digits of your Social Security Numer"
> Me: "Skywise, blah blah, 1234"
> Bank: "Well thank you Mr. Skywise, how can we help you?"
> Me: "I tried to login to my account but was told my account had been restricted."
> Bank: "We're sorry to hear that, let me check... Oh, I see, we need to have proof of your social security number."
> Me: "My card was destroyed almost 20 years ago in the washer."
> Bank: "Yes but it's our policy.  Could you fax us a copy of it, front and back?"
> Me: "It was a piece of cardboard with my number typed on it how is that any proof?"
> Bank: "Yes, that's the card we're looking for."
> Me: "... But you HAVE my Social Security Number... you just used it to verify my identity..."
> Bank: "..."
> 
> (This was a greatly simplified discussion - In reality I had to go through about 5 operators and about a week of faxing my drivers license plus some other info, recalling and then getting told that my fax was not received, then it was received fine, then is was recieved but illegible but ultimately they KEPT getting stuck at the SSN requirement!  Finally it got escalated and somebody flipped the magic switch - The ultimate irony is that the social security website tells you that A> you can only get 10 cards in your lifetime and B> you don't need your card for proof of SSN!)



But wait...your name is Skywise?!?!?


----------



## Tltorrez

Inside Out - can I just say that I love that they're making a movie out of Herman's Head?


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

5/23 party of 2 sci fi breakfast at 9:35 available now online


----------



## HCinKC

OZMom said:


> Oh geez, I'm going to end up drunk trying to collect all the glow cubes from the drinks!


Me too. Drunk. And broke. And 20 pounds heavier. And exhausted.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Me too. Drunk. And broke. And 20 pounds heavier. And exhausted.


It wouldn't be a Disney vacation any other way


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HCinKC said:


> Me too. Drunk. And broke. And 20 pounds heavier. And exhausted.


Nah! Disney calories don't count -- we walk it all off... Right?!?!


----------



## OZMom

HCinKC said:


> Me too. Drunk. And broke. And 20 pounds heavier. And exhausted.


DH took the Monday after our trip off from work and wrote "because I'll need a vacation to recover from my vacation".


----------



## mexxican

Speaking of Disney drinking, Gawker sent their restaurant "critics" down to Epcot for some reason, and they got drunk and (more) annoying http://bestrestaurant.gawker.com/shot-sake-margarita-slush-the-best-drinking-around-1699537518


----------



## mmafan

JayLeeJay said:


> I really wish places would stop telling more people about the Rebel Hangar. We don't need more people trying for the reservations. Is that bad of me?


NOPE perfectly normal for all of US here to be alittle selfish......everyone is thinking it BUT you just said it.....lol


----------



## OZMom

mexxican said:


> Speaking of Disney drinking, Gawker sent their restaurant "critics" down to Epcot for some reason, and they got drunk and (more) annoying http://bestrestaurant.gawker.com/shot-sake-margarita-slush-the-best-drinking-around-1699537518



I couldn't even read the whole article. They really are obnoxious.


----------



## msmama

Is the Starwars.com link abou the revel hangar still working for everyone?  It's not working for me. Wonder if they're trying to backtrack and get rid of all info out there?


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Is the Starwars.com link abou the revel hangar still working for everyone?  It's not working for me. Wonder if they're trying to backtrack and get rid of all info out there?


it's very, VERY, hard to open now


----------



## BrittneyMarie

msmama said:


> Is the Starwars.com link abou the revel hangar still working for everyone?  It's not working for me. Wonder if they're trying to backtrack and get rid of all info out there?


I just came to post pretty much the same thing. It's definitely not coming up for me, on several devices


----------



## Monykalyn

msmama said:


> Is the Starwars.com link abou the revel hangar still working for everyone?  It's not working for me. Wonder if they're trying to backtrack and get rid of all info out there?


not working for me either...time to start some rumor/conspiracy theories...


----------



## JayLeeJay

msmama said:


> Is the Starwars.com link abou the revel hangar still working for everyone?  It's not working for me. Wonder if they're trying to backtrack and get rid of all info out there?



Looks like I got my wish about places not telling others about the Hangar! Now hopefully that doesn't mean something bad for all of us.....


----------



## Dawn16

BrittneyMarie said:


> I just came to post pretty much the same thing. It's definitely not coming up for me, on several devices


 
Won't work for me either.  But my sister got on and sent me the list of drinks


----------



## Florida Girl

mexxican said:


> Speaking of Disney drinking, Gawker sent their restaurant "critics" down to Epcot for some reason, and they got drunk and (more) annoying http://bestrestaurant.gawker.com/shot-sake-margarita-slush-the-best-drinking-around-1699537518



Omg so funny, thanks for the link. Definitely not for the pearl clutchers


----------



## yulilin3

I think that they intended for this to open up for booking today. They wrote the DPB article, they added it to the WDW site and the SW site. Something has gone terribly wrong with their IT dpt. I'm not tech savvy at all, others can speculate on what happened. Or they just realized in 3 days is May the 4th and they had nothing special for that day so they decided to release then


----------



## frisbeego

For me, it appears that Rebel Hangar is no longer listed on https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/.


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> For me, it appears that Rebel Hangar is no longer listed on https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/.


it's not, they took it away. I have my page still open:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/
in case some people haven't seen the pictures of the food items
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...eekends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/#photo-1


----------



## mmafan

HCinKC said:


> Me too. Drunk. And broke. And 20 pounds heavier. And exhausted.


but the pics will be great and so will the memories!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdhinn89

It was not listed on the dining page any longer when I tried  but I tried the link that was posted here and the first 2 times it said  "server is busy" and then I got on.  I have been refreshing with no luck though


----------



## mmafan

frisbeego said:


> For me, it appears that Rebel Hangar is no longer listed on https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/.


its up for me.......


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mexxican said:


> Speaking of Disney drinking, Gawker sent their restaurant "critics" down to Epcot for some reason, and they got drunk and (more) annoying http://bestrestaurant.gawker.com/shot-sake-margarita-slush-the-best-drinking-around-1699537518



I didn't really need a play by play of things they said that they thought were funny/witty/best thing ever said.

And they insulted stuff I like. Ah well.


----------



## pbb322

Since I have been unable to give Disney any more of my $ today by booking the Rebel Hangar, I instead went and spent a ridiculous amount of money at the Disney Store's 30% off Star Wars sale.  At least my kids will be happy!


----------



## mexxican

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I didn't really need a play by play of things they said that they thought were funny/witty/best thing ever said.
> 
> And they insulted stuff I like. Ah well.


They're very snarky, but their review of the American Girl café in NYC is what turned me on to them. Also, they reviewed most of the rides at Epcot (Soarin' more like Snorin'), some restaurants and the fireworks show


----------



## OZMom

pbb322 said:


> Since I have been unable to give Disney any more of my $ today by booking the Rebel Hangar, I instead went and spent a ridiculous amount of money at the Disney Store's 30% off Star Wars sale.  At least my kids will be happy!



Is that in store only? I didn't see anything about it online


----------



## pbb322

OZMom said:


> Is that in store only? I didn't see anything about it online



It is online too, you do not see it until you go to the Star Wars page on the website, it is not listed on the promos on the first page.  Just select characters and then select star wars and you will see it.  It is 30% off almost everything Star Wars.  And bonus, I added an Avengers shirt and got the free shipping promo, plus my Disney Visa discount.


----------



## kpd6901

SalmonPink said:


> I could use my back hair to lash sea turtles together in a makeshift raft and cross the Atlantic and still "find a table" faster than this bloody website



I was going to be creative, say that I could earn 2 Ph.Ds in theoretical and applied physics, acquire funding and supplies to build a transporter to get myself to RH faster than the website, but I must say...back hair?? sea turtles???  Kudos! Kudos! @SalmonPink


----------



## yulilin3

well I'm done refreshing for the day...will in check every once in a while.


----------



## SalmonPink

kpd6901 said:


> I was going to be creative, say that I could earn 2 Ph.Ds in theoretical and applied physics, acquire funding and supplies to build a transporter to get myself to RH faster than the website, but I must say...back hair?? sea turtles???  Kudos! Kudos! @SalmonPink



Blame Captain Jack Sparrow for that one!


----------



## Ninja Mom

The Sunrise Student said:


> try this one, I am working, answering phone, filling out forms to reserve wedding items and click find a table... Bathroom brake LOL maybe tomorrow?



Well in times like this I recommend that one "Gets back into life with DEPENDS"  (Google Depends if you don't get it. ; ) )

Reluctantly I must close my non-functioning Rebel hanger page and pick up one or more of the kids from school. The Department of Youth and Family services is going to take my kids away if they knew I was ignoring my Teens need for a healthy dinner and getting take out. 

Wait a minute! Taking away the cranky teens might solve ALL of my problems.... I may be on to something here!

~NM


----------



## Barbara C

I just received the following from the IPO office at the Beach Club:

"Good Afternoon XXX Family,


The Rebel Hanger Lounge booking window opens Monday. It will be available Fri, Sat & Sun, May 15th - Jun 14th only, 4-9pm. It is not covered by any dining plan.


Please contact us if you have any questions or need additional assistance."


----------



## SalmonPink

Barbara C said:


> I just received the following from the IPO office at the Beach Club:
> 
> "Good Afternoon XXX Family,
> 
> 
> The Rebel Hanger Lounge booking window opens Monday. It will be available Fri, Sat & Sun, May 15th - Jun 14th only, 4-9pm. It is not covered by any dining plan.
> 
> 
> Please contact us if you have any questions or need additional assistance."



Good to have confirmation, although uuuuuurgh at waiting until Monday. But it's like people have been saying, they're so close to May 4th that they may as well hold back their SW announcements until then.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

I think I love @kennythepirate even more than before!  I recently signed up for his character locater - got an e-mail today that he has now got touring plans on the site.  So I'm poking around on there and he has Star Wars Weekend touring plans!   Only error I've seen so far is he has Jedi Mickey etc in Darth's Mall and from what I've read they'll be back near Great Movie Ride not in the Mall.  I'm having fun looking at it - nice to have something else SWW to do besides stalk the Rebel Hanger for an ADR!

edit found another error he has the Jedi Council on Streets of America rather than in the old Pirates area... I think he did the list/ touring plan but hasn't changed the character locations yet....still love  him!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Okay - I guess I can stop refreshing my computer and get the kidos their dinner.  LOL


----------



## mexxican

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Okay - I guess I can stop refreshing my computer and get the kidos their dinner.  LOL


Dinner?? I haven't gotten them their lunch yet!


----------



## Cluelyss

Wonderful to have some info....though this news will not stop me from randomly checking the website throughout the weekend!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Whew! I've been about 30 pages behind all week (no discussion board sites allowed at work and poor cell service in my office), finally caught up! Y'all have been busy. 

Re: drinks, last year during SWW I (we went on the 17th), no Death Star cubes left, we ended up with lightsaber swizzle sticks (green for The Force, red for Dark Side) at Brown Derby Lounge as it opened at noon - I told DH that Disney clearly underestimated the drinking power of the fans! By weekend IV, they'd all been relegated to normal glow cubes. All were included in alcoholic/non-alcoholic drinks.

I got 404 errors on both links for Rebel Hangar, maybe someone released info too early? Registration for WDW marathon weekend had a snafu on Monday where it was open, but wasn't supposed to be until Tuesday. Not saying it's related but apparently the tech side of Disney could use some upgrading.


----------



## Barbara C

Cluelyss said:


> Wonderful to have some info....though this news will not stop me from randomly checking the website throughout the weekend!



I feel the same way.  We got that email directly and I'm still going to check randomly this weekend.  We all know how reliable info about this has been...


----------



## tschaan

So, the stalking will commence at 6am Monday?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Funny I just got off the phone with Disney Dining and the most unhelpful person ever who claimed that ALL the time for the lounge was already reserved. And refused that she could be wrong when I told her about the website issues.


----------



## RedM94

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Funny I just got off the phone with Disney Dining and the most unhelpful person ever who claimed that ALL the time for the lounge was already reserved. And refused that she could be wrong when I told her about the website issues.



.  Yes, I was told the exact same thing earlier today.  The CM I spoke with was very helpful, so I just went along with it and called a second time.  Crazy.  Right!


----------



## Willow tree

When do the adr's open on Monday?


----------



## coluk003

good thing i skipped 15 pages of panic to find out nothing was announce. Now wheres that staples button


----------



## slaveone

Hmm went to mall made the mistake of walking through JCP. My poor bank account 4 new Star Wars shirts.


----------



## mom2febgirls

I am in a 2 week class for work from 8-5...I logged on and saw 20 pages and freaked out...lol

Glad/Sorry that the RH is not available yet and I REALLY hope it gets announced before Monday. 

Can you guys suggest the best time to make my ADR for the Rebel Hangar in my schedule...this is for May 15

Park opens (745)
Meet Chewbacca
FP+ Star Tours (820-920)
Sci Fi Breakfast (915)
Indiana Jones (1115)
Animation Academy
Meet Luke, Leia, C3P0 and R2D2
FP+ ToT (140-240)
FP+ Stars of the Saga (3)
RnRC
Visit Darth's Mall
Fireworks
Fantasmic!


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> I hope if it's tomorrow, it's early


It better not be tomorrow. There are fish to catch and that takes priority on weekends. Lol


----------



## Itinkso

mom2febgirls said:


> I am in a 2 week class for work from 8-5...I logged on and saw 20 pages and freaked out...lol
> 
> Glad/Sorry that the RH is not available yet and I REALLY hope it gets announced before Monday.
> 
> Can you guys suggest the best time to make my ADR for the Rebel Hangar in my schedule...this is for May 15
> 
> Park opens (745)
> Meet Chewbacca
> FP+ Star Tours (820-920)
> Sci Fi Breakfast (915)
> Indiana Jones (1115)
> Animation Academy
> Meet Luke, Leia, C3P0 and R2D2
> FP+ ToT (140-240)
> FP+ Stars of the Saga (3)
> RnRC
> Visit Darth's Mall
> Fireworks
> Fantasmic!


Try for 4:00 or as early as possible. Because it's the first day, it will get backed up same as what happened with the Galactic Breakfast last year. If you get in too late, you really don't want to miss the fireworks.


----------



## mom2febgirls

Itinkso said:


> Try for 4:00 or as early as possible. Because it's the first day, it will get backed up same as what happened with the Galactic Breakfast last year. If you get in too late, you really don't want to miss the fireworks.




Thanks.  I think SotS gets out at 4, right?


----------



## DisneyLove2015

I Tried clicking on all of the links (parks blog, Star Wars.com, etc) and none worked.   The DPB just said page cannot be found.  I got the Death Star on the Star Wars page.  I just wanted to see the yummy food pics!


----------



## msmama

I got my email for the VIP tour today!!

The only new thing is that the guaranteed Jedi training can appparently be done any day of the week, it just has to be scheduled several days in advance. My son still isn't interested, but I think that's nice. We are certainly going to need a break after leaving BC at 6 am and having to be up for the end of fireworks!


----------



## drlaurafsu

I have to get on a plane at 7am on Monday...ugh. If they don't release it before would someone be willing to grab an ADR for me then we can coordinate a change?

Looking for May 22 at 4.


----------



## lovingeire

Well, I missed all the good stuff today!  Darn having to pick up race packets and get my haircut!  Did anyone take screen shots of the food/menu.  Totally curious and bummed I missed out!  Guess I'll be stalking Monday morning!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

VIP email! I haven't read it all myself, but I promised to post right away, so here it is! 

-------

Jedi’s, Padawans, Rebels, & the  Family,


_Your Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_Weekend – A Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ is just around the corner.  To prepare you for your visit we wanted to provide you with additional information and make sure that the information we have regarding your party is correct:


· Your fellow participants –

· Allergies or Special Dietary Restrictions/Concerns? – None

· Will anyone in your party be traveling in a wheelchair or electronic convenience vehicle? - None

· Best contact number to reach you while visiting Walt Disney World?

· Will you be arriving at 6:30amat Disney’s Hollywood Studios -Guest Relations Window OR at 8:15am for Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby? 6:30am


*Overview of your Ultimate Day at Star Wars*™* Weekends VIP Tour Experience*

Your day will begin with a meet & greet with a character from the Dark Side followed by exclusive shopping time at Darth’s Mall.  Afterwards, breakfast will be served at the Hollywood Brown Derby.  Next you’ll enjoy some of the parks most exciting attractions before heading to your reserved location for the _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade. _Lunch will be served at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano.  During the afternoon, you’ll the have best seats in the house for our most sought after Star Wars™ Weekends offerings at the Theater of the Stars.  After the guided portion of your tour concludes you’ll have a break in the afternoon to enjoy the park on your own or head back to the resort for a well-deserved nap.  Around 8:45pmyou’ll have access to the _Feel the Force Dessert Party_ featuring a DJ Dance party, VIP Viewing of the Finale Show –_Summon the Force_ and a great location to view our _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks Finale_.  Here is a snapshot of your day:


*Itinerary with your Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guides*

6:15am  Meet outside Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window

7:30am  Character Meet & Greet and Shopping at Darth’s Mall

8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby

9:15am  Visit some of our most popular attractions

11:00am  VIP Viewing for_Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade_

11:45pm  Lunch at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano

1:45pm  VIP Seating for the_Star Wars_™_ Rebels Show_

3:15pm  VIP Seating for the_Stars of the Saga Show_


*Optional Evening Itinerary included in your Ultimate VIP Tour*

7:00pm  VIP Seating for _Obi-Wan & Beyond Show_

8:45pm _Feel the Force Dessert & Dance Party_ Begins

9:30pm _Summon the Force Finale Show_ on the Main Stage

9:45pm _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks_


*Jedi Training Academy Information*

If you have a Padawan between the ages of 4-12 confirmed for _The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekends VIP Tour_, you may pre-book them into one Jedi Training Academy Experience during your vacation stay.  Here are the criteria and instructions:


· Child must have a confirmed, paid reservation to participate in_The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_Weekends VIP Tour_

· You must schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience at least 5 days in advance by calling our office at 407 934-7973

· You may schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience anytime during your vacation stay.

· We suggest that, if possible, you participate on another day, earlier in the day.  Sometimes entertainment may be canceled due to inclement weather

· Once scheduled, you will not be able to change your time.

· If you miss your show or it is canceled due to circumstances beyond our control, it cannot be rescheduled

· You must arrive at ABC Sound Studios Exit/Padawan Check In 30 minutes prior to your reservation to check in for the Jedi Training Academy Experience

· At the check in location, your child must agree to a variety of questions to confirm their interest – _Are you interested in participating?  Do you understand that you can’t switch to the Dark Side?_ etc.

· When you are ready to schedule, please call our Disney Ultimate VIP Tour line at 407 934-7973


*Making it to your VIP Tour on time*

You will need to drive or take a taxi in order to arrive for your tour on time.  Walt Disney World Transportation begins running no earlier than one hour prior to park opening.  If you are staying in the Epcot Resort Area, you can walk from most of those resorts.  You may ask your concierge for your best options.  If you are running late, please call our VIP Tour Coordinator at407 913-1388 so that we can make arrangements to get you to join the tour in progress.


*Guest Policies for the Ultimate Day at Star Wars™ Weekends*

• Theme Park admission is not included with your tour fee and is required to enter the park

• Guest under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult

• There is a 7 day cancelation policy, after which full price will be forfeited

• Late arrivals may not be able to join the tour promptly

• Tour occurs rain or shine with the exception of severe inclement weather

• Tour itinerary is subject to change without notice

• Food allergies must be mentioned at least 48 hours in advance

• Comfortable shoes are recommended

• Please allow up to one and half hours to travel to your destination when traveling within WDW property

• This tour is wheelchair and ECV accessible, however guest must be able to transfer in order to experience some attractions

• Photography and/or video may not be allowed during certain aspects of this tour


*Do you need to respond to this message?*


You do not need to respond to this message unless any of the following applies to your Party

· We have a wrong or misspelled name or names

· We don’t have the correct cell phone for your travels

· We don’t have your party’s food allergies/restrictions properly notated

· You have a child between the ages of 4-12 years that wishes to participate in the Jedi Training Academy

· You are going to start your tour with breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby not shopping at Darth’s Mall


If any of these statements apply to you, please call us at 407 934-7973.  Leave a voice message and we will return your call as soon as time allows.


Currently, our new e-mail address cannot accept messages.  If you have questions or need to clarify any of this information, please call our office at 407 934-7973.


We look forward to hosting you soon and _May the Force be with you_!!


*The Walt Disney World Ultimate Series of VIP Tours Team *_– note helpful links below_

Disney Special Activities | Walt Disney World’s Ultimate Series of Tours | 407 WDW-TOUR OR 407 939-8687|












Team Disney 1st Floor North  1375 Buena Vista Drive  Lake Buena Vista FL 32830

Private VIP Tour Services Main Line and Informationor call407 560-4033

Walt Disney World Ultimate Series of VIP Tour InformationGroup Reservations & Special Requests Hotline –407 934-7973

Walt Disney World Information407 824-4321

Walt Disney World Resort Reservations-407 934-7639-Walt Disney World Dining407 939-3463

Are you interested in a private event? Contact theDisney Signature Dream Teamat407 828-3200option 3

A Good Smile from theGrand Floridian Greeter!

Prior to a arrival, please register your party onMy Disney Experienceto create profile

…a whole new way to plan and share your Walt Disney World vacation.”


----------



## Artax

DisneyLove2015 said:


> I Tried clicking on all of the links (parks blog, Star Wars.com, etc) and none worked.   The DPB just said page cannot be found.  I got the Death Star on the Star Wars page.  I just wanted to see the yummy food pics!



I think they finally caught up to us...we are faster at finding things than they are at pulling them down...that's for sure.

I think we have a spy in the midst of us...


----------



## mmafan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> VIP email! I haven't read it all myself, but I promised to post right away, so here it is!
> 
> -------
> 
> Jedi’s, Padawans, Rebels, & the  Family,
> 
> 
> _Your Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_Weekend – A Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ is just around the corner.  To prepare you for your visit we wanted to provide you with additional information and make sure that the information we have regarding your party is correct:
> 
> 
> · Your fellow participants –
> 
> · Allergies or Special Dietary Restrictions/Concerns? – None
> 
> · Will anyone in your party be traveling in a wheelchair or electronic convenience vehicle? - None
> 
> · Best contact number to reach you while visiting Walt Disney World?
> 
> · Will you be arriving at 6:30amat Disney’s Hollywood Studios -Guest Relations Window OR at 8:15am for Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby? 6:30am
> 
> 
> *Overview of your Ultimate Day at Star Wars*™* Weekends VIP Tour Experience*
> 
> Your day will begin with a meet & greet with a character from the Dark Side followed by exclusive shopping time at Darth’s Mall.  Afterwards, breakfast will be served at the Hollywood Brown Derby.  Next you’ll enjoy some of the parks most exciting attractions before heading to your reserved location for the _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade. _Lunch will be served at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano.  During the afternoon, you’ll the have best seats in the house for our most sought after Star Wars™ Weekends offerings at the Theater of the Stars.  After the guided portion of your tour concludes you’ll have a break in the afternoon to enjoy the park on your own or head back to the resort for a well-deserved nap.  Around 8:45pmyou’ll have access to the _Feel the Force Dessert Party_ featuring a DJ Dance party, VIP Viewing of the Finale Show –_Summon the Force_ and a great location to view our _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks Finale_.  Here is a snapshot of your day:
> 
> 
> *Itinerary with your Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guides*
> 
> 6:15am  Meet outside Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window
> 
> 7:30am  Character Meet & Greet and Shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 
> 8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby
> 
> 9:15am  Visit some of our most popular attractions
> 
> 11:00am  VIP Viewing for_Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade_
> 
> 11:45pm  Lunch at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano
> 
> 1:45pm  VIP Seating for the_Star Wars_™_ Rebels Show_
> 
> 3:15pm  VIP Seating for the_Stars of the Saga Show_
> 
> 
> *Optional Evening Itinerary included in your Ultimate VIP Tour*
> 
> 7:00pm  VIP Seating for _Obi-Wan & Beyond Show_
> 
> 8:45pm _Feel the Force Dessert & Dance Party_ Begins
> 
> 9:30pm _Summon the Force Finale Show_ on the Main Stage
> 
> 9:45pm _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks_
> 
> 
> *Jedi Training Academy Information*
> 
> If you have a Padawan between the ages of 4-12 confirmed for _The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekends VIP Tour_, you may pre-book them into one Jedi Training Academy Experience during your vacation stay.  Here are the criteria and instructions:
> 
> 
> · Child must have a confirmed, paid reservation to participate in_The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_Weekends VIP Tour_
> 
> · You must schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience at least 5 days in advance by calling our office at 407 934-7973
> 
> · You may schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience anytime during your vacation stay.
> 
> · We suggest that, if possible, you participate on another day, earlier in the day.  Sometimes entertainment may be canceled due to inclement weather
> 
> · Once scheduled, you will not be able to change your time.
> 
> · If you miss your show or it is canceled due to circumstances beyond our control, it cannot be rescheduled
> 
> · You must arrive at ABC Sound Studios Exit/Padawan Check In 30 minutes prior to your reservation to check in for the Jedi Training Academy Experience
> 
> · At the check in location, your child must agree to a variety of questions to confirm their interest – _Are you interested in participating?  Do you understand that you can’t switch to the Dark Side?_ etc.
> 
> · When you are ready to schedule, please call our Disney Ultimate VIP Tour line at 407 934-7973
> 
> 
> *Making it to your VIP Tour on time*
> 
> You will need to drive or take a taxi in order to arrive for your tour on time.  Walt Disney World Transportation begins running no earlier than one hour prior to park opening.  If you are staying in the Epcot Resort Area, you can walk from most of those resorts.  You may ask your concierge for your best options.  If you are running late, please call our VIP Tour Coordinator at407 913-1388 so that we can make arrangements to get you to join the tour in progress.
> 
> 
> *Guest Policies for the Ultimate Day at Star Wars™ Weekends*
> 
> • Theme Park admission is not included with your tour fee and is required to enter the park
> 
> • Guest under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult
> 
> • There is a 7 day cancelation policy, after which full price will be forfeited
> 
> • Late arrivals may not be able to join the tour promptly
> 
> • Tour occurs rain or shine with the exception of severe inclement weather
> 
> • Tour itinerary is subject to change without notice
> 
> • Food allergies must be mentioned at least 48 hours in advance
> 
> • Comfortable shoes are recommended
> 
> • Please allow up to one and half hours to travel to your destination when traveling within WDW property
> 
> • This tour is wheelchair and ECV accessible, however guest must be able to transfer in order to experience some attractions
> 
> • Photography and/or video may not be allowed during certain aspects of this tour
> 
> 
> *Do you need to respond to this message?*
> 
> 
> You do not need to respond to this message unless any of the following applies to your Party
> 
> · We have a wrong or misspelled name or names
> 
> · We don’t have the correct cell phone for your travels
> 
> · We don’t have your party’s food allergies/restrictions properly notated
> 
> · You have a child between the ages of 4-12 years that wishes to participate in the Jedi Training Academy
> 
> · You are going to start your tour with breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby not shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 
> 
> If any of these statements apply to you, please call us at 407 934-7973.  Leave a voice message and we will return your call as soon as time allows.
> 
> 
> Currently, our new e-mail address cannot accept messages.  If you have questions or need to clarify any of this information, please call our office at 407 934-7973.
> 
> 
> We look forward to hosting you soon and _May the Force be with you_!!
> 
> 
> *The Walt Disney World Ultimate Series of VIP Tours Team *_– note helpful links below_
> 
> Disney Special Activities | Walt Disney World’s Ultimate Series of Tours | 407 WDW-TOUR OR 407 939-8687|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Disney 1st Floor North  1375 Buena Vista Drive  Lake Buena Vista FL 32830
> 
> Private VIP Tour Services Main Line and Informationor call407 560-4033
> 
> Walt Disney World Ultimate Series of VIP Tour InformationGroup Reservations & Special Requests Hotline –407 934-7973
> 
> Walt Disney World Information407 824-4321
> 
> Walt Disney World Resort Reservations-407 934-7639-Walt Disney World Dining407 939-3463
> 
> Are you interested in a private event? Contact theDisney Signature Dream Teamat407 828-3200option 3
> 
> A Good Smile from theGrand Floridian Greeter!
> 
> Prior to a arrival, please register your party onMy Disney Experienceto create profile
> 
> …a whole new way to plan and share your Walt Disney World vacation.”


...............cant wait just read mine too...............................................


----------



## tinkerpea

I was really hoping for booking adr for RH today or Saturday, since Sunday I'll be on a 9 hour plane journey, and Monday I'll be on the cruise! 
So now I'm going to have to pray other doesn't open up Sunday, an that I can grab one Monday before we sail.


----------



## soniam

msmama said:


> I got my email for the VIP tour today!!
> 
> The only new thing is that the guaranteed Jedi training can appparently be done any day of the week, it just has to be scheduled several days in advance. My son still isn't interested, but I think that's nice. We are certainly going to need a break after leaving BC at 6 am and having to be up for the end of fireworks!



That would be handy to be able to do it any day, even a non-SWW day. It would really free up more time for the Rebel Hangar and all of the other hullabaloo. That is a long day. I would take advantage of the shows and maybe use them as a rest/nap time if necessary. You could also do the Great Movie Ride to take a nap.

I am going to try to convince mine really hard next year to do it. It will probably be the last time he would meet the age requirement. Plus, waiting in line at RD at JTA prevents us from waiting in line at RD for RNR.


----------



## soniam

Artax said:


> I think they finally caught up to us...we are faster at finding things than they are at pulling them down...that's for sure.
> 
> I think we have a spy in the midst of us...



It was me! It was me!. Do I win an M&G or a t-shirt


----------



## Tltorrez

Now that we know Rebel Hangar takes reservations I updated my plans to accommodate it. I think I have a busy but reasonable first day. If we miss anything, we should have plenty of time on Day 2.

Day 1: Friday, May 15th

Arrive by 7am
Gates Open 7:30am
Stormin the Park 7:45am
Chewie 8:00am (head there right from RD)
Meet Mickey/Minnie 8:30am
Line Up for Parade 9:15
Celebrity Motorcade Parade 11am
Leave the Park for lunch 11:45 - 2:00pm
Great Movie Ride FP+ 2:00pm
Chipwoks or Roaming Characters
Stars of the Saga FP+ (3:00pm - 4:00pm)

Shopping at Darth's Mall
Muppet Vision FP+ 5:15pm
Snack 6pm -  Fairfax Fare
Line up for Obi Wan and Beyond 6:30pm
Obi-Wan and Beyond (JAT) 7:00pm
Rebel Hangar 7:45 - 9:00pm

Symphony in the Stars Fireworks (9:45pm) 
Fantasmic FP+ (10:30pm) 

Day 2: Sunday, May 17th

Arrive between 10 and noon.
Meet Donald/Goofy
Lunch
Frozen Singalong FP+ 1:20pm
VOTLM FP+ 2:15pm
TSMM FP+ 2:55
Meet any characters we missed
Leave the park for dinner 5:45-8:00pm
DJ Dance Party
Symphony in the Stars Fireworks 9:45
Fantasmic 10:30
Let me know if you see any issues.
Thanks.


----------



## lovethattink

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> VIP email! I haven't read it all myself, but I promised to post right away, so here it is!
> 
> -------
> 
> Jedi’s, Padawans, Rebels, & the  Family,
> 
> 
> _Your Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_Weekend – A Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ is just around the corner.  To prepare you for your visit we wanted to provide you with additional information and make sure that the information we have regarding your party is correct:
> 
> 
> · Your fellow participants –
> 
> · Allergies or Special Dietary Restrictions/Concerns? – None
> 
> · Will anyone in your party be traveling in a wheelchair or electronic convenience vehicle? - None
> 
> · Best contact number to reach you while visiting Walt Disney World?
> 
> · Will you be arriving at 6:30amat Disney’s Hollywood Studios -Guest Relations Window OR at 8:15am for Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby? 6:30am
> 
> 
> *Overview of your Ultimate Day at Star Wars*™* Weekends VIP Tour Experience*
> 
> Your day will begin with a meet & greet with a character from the Dark Side followed by exclusive shopping time at Darth’s Mall.  Afterwards, breakfast will be served at the Hollywood Brown Derby.  Next you’ll enjoy some of the parks most exciting attractions before heading to your reserved location for the _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade. _Lunch will be served at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano.  During the afternoon, you’ll the have best seats in the house for our most sought after Star Wars™ Weekends offerings at the Theater of the Stars.  After the guided portion of your tour concludes you’ll have a break in the afternoon to enjoy the park on your own or head back to the resort for a well-deserved nap.  Around 8:45pmyou’ll have access to the _Feel the Force Dessert Party_ featuring a DJ Dance party, VIP Viewing of the Finale Show –_Summon the Force_ and a great location to view our _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks Finale_.  Here is a snapshot of your day:
> 
> 
> *Itinerary with your Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guides*
> 
> 6:15am  Meet outside Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window
> 
> 7:30am  Character Meet & Greet and Shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 
> 8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby
> 
> 9:15am  Visit some of our most popular attractions
> 
> 11:00am  VIP Viewing for_Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade_
> 
> 11:45pm  Lunch at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano
> 
> 1:45pm  VIP Seating for the_Star Wars_™_ Rebels Show_
> 
> 3:15pm  VIP Seating for the_Stars of the Saga Show_
> 
> 
> *Optional Evening Itinerary included in your Ultimate VIP Tour*
> 
> 7:00pm  VIP Seating for _Obi-Wan & Beyond Show_
> 
> 8:45pm _Feel the Force Dessert & Dance Party_ Begins
> 
> 9:30pm _Summon the Force Finale Show_ on the Main Stage
> 
> 9:45pm _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks_
> 
> 
> *Jedi Training Academy Information*
> 
> If you have a Padawan between the ages of 4-12 confirmed for _The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekends VIP Tour_, you may pre-book them into one Jedi Training Academy Experience during your vacation stay.  Here are the criteria and instructions:
> 
> 
> · Child must have a confirmed, paid reservation to participate in_The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_Weekends VIP Tour_
> 
> · You must schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience at least 5 days in advance by calling our office at 407 934-7973
> 
> · You may schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience anytime during your vacation stay.
> 
> · We suggest that, if possible, you participate on another day, earlier in the day.  Sometimes entertainment may be canceled due to inclement weather
> 
> · Once scheduled, you will not be able to change your time.
> 
> · If you miss your show or it is canceled due to circumstances beyond our control, it cannot be rescheduled
> 
> · You must arrive at ABC Sound Studios Exit/Padawan Check In 30 minutes prior to your reservation to check in for the Jedi Training Academy Experience
> 
> · At the check in location, your child must agree to a variety of questions to confirm their interest – _Are you interested in participating?  Do you understand that you can’t switch to the Dark Side?_ etc.
> 
> · When you are ready to schedule, please call our Disney Ultimate VIP Tour line at 407 934-7973
> 
> 
> *Making it to your VIP Tour on time*
> 
> You will need to drive or take a taxi in order to arrive for your tour on time.  Walt Disney World Transportation begins running no earlier than one hour prior to park opening.  If you are staying in the Epcot Resort Area, you can walk from most of those resorts.  You may ask your concierge for your best options.  If you are running late, please call our VIP Tour Coordinator at407 913-1388 so that we can make arrangements to get you to join the tour in progress.
> 
> 
> *Guest Policies for the Ultimate Day at Star Wars™ Weekends*
> 
> • Theme Park admission is not included with your tour fee and is required to enter the park
> 
> • Guest under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult
> 
> • There is a 7 day cancelation policy, after which full price will be forfeited
> 
> • Late arrivals may not be able to join the tour promptly
> 
> • Tour occurs rain or shine with the exception of severe inclement weather
> 
> • Tour itinerary is subject to change without notice
> 
> • Food allergies must be mentioned at least 48 hours in advance
> 
> • Comfortable shoes are recommended
> 
> • Please allow up to one and half hours to travel to your destination when traveling within WDW property
> 
> • This tour is wheelchair and ECV accessible, however guest must be able to transfer in order to experience some attractions
> 
> • Photography and/or video may not be allowed during certain aspects of this tour
> 
> 
> *Do you need to respond to this message?*
> 
> 
> You do not need to respond to this message unless any of the following applies to your Party
> 
> · We have a wrong or misspelled name or names
> 
> · We don’t have the correct cell phone for your travels
> 
> · We don’t have your party’s food allergies/restrictions properly notated
> 
> · You have a child between the ages of 4-12 years that wishes to participate in the Jedi Training Academy
> 
> · You are going to start your tour with breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby not shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 
> 
> If any of these statements apply to you, please call us at 407 934-7973.  Leave a voice message and we will return your call as soon as time allows.
> 
> 
> Currently, our new e-mail address cannot accept messages.  If you have questions or need to clarify any of this information, please call our office at 407 934-7973.
> 
> 
> We look forward to hosting you soon and _May the Force be with you_!!
> 
> 
> *The Walt Disney World Ultimate Series of VIP Tours Team *_– note helpful links below_
> 
> Disney Special Activities | Walt Disney World’s Ultimate Series of Tours | 407 WDW-TOUR OR 407 939-8687|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Disney 1st Floor North  1375 Buena Vista Drive  Lake Buena Vista FL 32830
> 
> Private VIP Tour Services Main Line and Informationor call407 560-4033
> 
> Walt Disney World Ultimate Series of VIP Tour InformationGroup Reservations & Special Requests Hotline –407 934-7973
> 
> Walt Disney World Information407 824-4321
> 
> Walt Disney World Resort Reservations-407 934-7639-Walt Disney World Dining407 939-3463
> 
> Are you interested in a private event? Contact theDisney Signature Dream Teamat407 828-3200option 3
> 
> A Good Smile from theGrand Floridian Greeter!
> 
> Prior to a arrival, please register your party onMy Disney Experienceto create profile
> 
> …a whole new way to plan and share your Walt Disney World vacation.”



That sure doesn't give much shopping time! Unless you skip breakfast?


7:30am  Character Meet & Greet and Shopping at Darth’s Mall

8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby


----------



## soniam

lovethattink said:


> That sure doesn't give much shopping time! Unless you skip breakfast?
> 
> 
> 7:30am  Character Meet & Greet and Shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 
> 8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby



Hopefully, they are being conservative in case it takes a while to get everyone checked in. If they want you there at 6:30am, it seems it shouldn't be that long. I will be very interested to see how it plays out.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovethattink said:


> That sure doesn't give much shopping time! Unless you skip breakfast?
> 
> 
> 7:30am  Character Meet & Greet and Shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 
> 8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby


I was thinking the same thing...
Should be interesting... I'm hoping there's more time at the start -- that registration doesn't take as long...


----------



## Cluelyss

lovingeire said:


> Well, I missed all the good stuff today!  Darn having to pick up race packets and get my haircut!  Did anyone take screen shots of the food/menu.  Totally curious and bummed I missed out!  Guess I'll be stalking Monday morning!


I just went back to my still- open pages to try and copy the info, but it's all been taken down. Not sure if anyone posted anything earlier in the thread besides the links?


----------



## mmafan

lovethattink said:


> That sure doesn't give much shopping time! Unless you skip breakfast?
> 
> 
> 7:30am  Character Meet & Greet and Shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 
> 8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby


im thinking well be inside before 7


----------



## lovethattink

Keep in mind there is typically 2 check out lines at Darth's Mall. One is for LE and one for general merchandise. The LE line is actually both where you get the item and where you pay. There was also a separate register for nametags and D-tech.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovethattink said:


> Keep in mind there is typically 2 check out lines at Darth's Mall. One is for LE and one for general merchandise. The LE line is actually both where you get the item and where you pay. There was also a separate register for nametags and D-tech.


Wait -- so if I'm getting some LE merch and some not, I wait in two lines? Don't like that...


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wait -- so if I'm getting some LE merch and some not, I wait in two lines? Don't like that...


No, if you have regular items you grab those, go to the le table, pick want you want and check out all together.
There's a separate line for people that don't want anything from the le table.


----------



## soniam

Cluelyss said:


> I just went back to my still- open pages to try and copy the info, but it's all been taken down. Not sure if anyone posted anything earlier in the thread besides the links?



This post has the food info from the Disney dining link. I don't remember anyone posting the picture descriptions from the blog and starwars.com.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...nd-tricks-2015.3324422/page-537#post-53565780

EDIT: Here's something else that I found.

_"Trio of Star Wars Mini Cupcakes, including Darth Vader (chocolate-peanut butter), Yoda (chocolate-hazelnut), and Jabba the Hutt (salted caramel latte)* served in the Han Solo Carbonite Souvenir Box*"_


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> No, if you have regular items you grab those, go to the le table, pick want you want and check out all together.
> There's a separate line for people that don't want anything from the le table.


Ah!! Ok! Much better -- thanks!!!


----------



## cinder-ellah

I was able to screen shot a few "Rebel Hangar" pages from this morning.   
(I hope this will post with Thumbnails.   My apologies if not. First time doing pics)


----------



## Metz172

lovethattink said:


> That sure doesn't give much shopping time! Unless you skip breakfast?
> 
> 
> 7:30am  Character Meet & Greet and Shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 
> 8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby


 
Lol I was thinking "man that's a lot of shopping time"


----------



## kennythepirate

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I think I love @kennythepirate even more than before!  I recently signed up for his character locater - got an e-mail today that he has now got touring plans on the site.  So I'm poking around on there and he has Star Wars Weekend touring plans!   Only error I've seen so far is he has Jedi Mickey etc in Darth's Mall and from what I've read they'll be back near Great Movie Ride not in the Mall.  I'm having fun looking at it - nice to have something else SWW to do besides stalk the Rebel Hanger for an ADR!
> 
> edit found another error he has the Jedi Council on Streets of America rather than in the old Pirates area... I think he did the list/ touring plan but hasn't changed the character locations yet....still love  him!



Not an error.  New locations haven't been offiically announced.  It will update when that happens.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

kennythepirate said:


> Not an error.  New locations haven't been offiically announced.  It will update when that happens.


my mistake I thought they had been!


----------



## lovethattink

kennythepirate said:


> Not an error.  New locations haven't been offiically announced.  It will update when that happens.



@kennythepirate  check out this link. It needs to be expanded to see.

"Be on the lookout for interstellar Character Greeting opportunities all across the park, including:

Members of the Rebel Alliance Near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue

The Dark Side near Darth’s Mall

Members of the Jedi Council near Mickey Avenue

Stars of Star Wars: The Clone Wars on the Streets of America

Disney Pals as Star Wars near the Event Stage"

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/character-meet-star-wars/


----------



## kennythepirate

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> my mistake I thought they had been!



Not a problem   I placed a note there to eliminate confusion.


----------



## kennythepirate

lovethattink said:


> @kennythepirate  check out this link. It needs to be expanded to see.
> 
> "Be on the lookout for interstellar Character Greeting opportunities all across the park, including:
> 
> Members of the Rebel Alliance Near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue
> 
> The Dark Side near Darth’s Mall
> 
> Members of the Jedi Council near Mickey Avenue
> 
> Stars of Star Wars: The Clone Wars on the Streets of America
> 
> Disney Pals as Star Wars near the Event Stage"
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/character-meet-star-wars/



Thanks, but that's a little to vague to be really helpful.  Seems like a lot more moving around though.


----------



## lovethattink

kennythepirate said:


> Thanks, but that's a little to vague to be really helpful.  Seems like a lot more moving around though.



I'm hoping Rebels characters will be in Darth's Mall. Call me a dreamer. If not there than somewhere for a m&g.


----------



## Ninja Mom

I found these in the supermarket to trade with the Jawas. I'm hoping some kid will get them and be really happy.

*Jawaese = the Jawa language*
*"Utinni!"
―A commonly used Jawa expression = Wow, Battle cry, Alert to other jawas, Come here.

Mob un loo? = How much?

Yukusu kenza keena. = Let's make a deal.

Dooka = Junk.

Ushabia namba kee koolee? = Does it have air-conditioning? (This one made me laugh!)

More phrases can be found here: http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Jawaese

I can't imagine that the poor CM's who are "Friends" of the Jawas would actually SPEAK Jawaese but it might be fun to scream Utinni at them and see what happens.*

 

~NM


----------



## Kaschper

Question about the VIP tour email today.  In the section " you don't have to reply to this message" the last note stated that we will not begin the tour with shopping but at breakfast?  So we arrive almost 2 hours before breakfast and only have one M&G?  I thought we were to shop before the gates opened.


----------



## soniam

I broke down and ordered some SW shirts for myself.

I liked this shirt, but once I realized it glows in the dark, I had to have it.






I couldn't resist this one. It may be trying to dig on Disney owning SW, but I still like it, even though I think they are doing a good job. It's called Winnie the Hutt.






This one has nothing to do with SW, but I love it.






This is a really cool sticker. It didn't look as good as a shirt though.






I loved this one too. All of my favorites.






This is for DS. I think he'll love it.






EDIT: The pics turned out really big. Sorry about that.


----------



## NebrMom

Using my ancient computer I was able to find a cached version of the starwars.com story, hopefully the photos show up as well.
Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience Coming to Star
Wars Weekends

Dine on the galaxy's finest Star Wars-themed food this summer!

Rachel Brent 

Comment

0 

Guests attending Star Wars Weekends will be able to find shelter
and sustenance in the Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience. You
never know who you’ll find lurking in the abandoned starship
hangar — located in a galaxy far, far away. Reports have been made
that this location was once a known hangout of Rebel pilots, aliens, bounty
hunters, and smugglers; with the immersive environment and stellar
bites — I understand why!


Look for a menu full of Star Wars-themed food and beverage
offerings that are out of this world:

·  Galactic Garlic/Parmesan Fries – These are
tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley with a garlic aioli for dipping

·  Padmé Amidala Naboo Salad – seared chicken
breast, bibb lettuce, grape tomatoes, watermelon radish, almond frica, and a
parmesan-peppercorn ranch dressing

·  Lightsaber Bites – hand-dipped corn-battered
knockwurst sausages with house-made chips and mustard dipping sauce

·  Chicken and Darth Vader Waffles served with
maple syrup and sweet barbecue sauce

·  Trio of Thermal Detonators – spicy pork wings
topped with spicy piquillo-pepper sauce and slaw

·  Slider Sampler featuring “The Sith”
barbecue-braised brisket with cole slaw and “The Jedi” with barbecued pulled
chicken with arugula.

·  Fruit and Cheese “Sabers” featuring Tillamook
cheddar, Brie, goat cheese, pickled vegetables, crostini, cheddar crackers,
blueberries, raspberries, honeydew melon, strawberry, olives and gherkins

·  Darth Maul Hummus with red pepper coulis, black
sesame dust, and corn tortilla chips

·  Yoda Key Lime Cake

·  Trio of Star Wars Mini Cupcakes,
including Darth Vader (chocolate-peanut butter), Yoda (chocolate-hazelnut), and
Jabba the Hutt (salted caramel latte) served in the Han Solo Carbonite Souvenir
Box


A new drink menu will also be available:

·  Imperial Blue – Maker’s Mark Whiskey,
Cointreau, Blue Curacao, sweet and sour, topped with Sprite

·  Tatooine Sunset – Stoli vanilla, Parrot Bay
Coconut Rum, pineapple juice with grenadine

·  Rebel Red – Grey Goose vodka, Chambord, sour
mix and a splash of grenadine

·  Dagobah Swamp Juice – Midori, Tito’s Handmade Vodka,
sweet and sour, topped with lemon-lime foam

·  The Dark Side – Stoli vanilla vodka, Bailey’s
liqueur, crème de cocoa and brownie garnish

·  Alderaan Ale


The Jabba the Hutt and Yoda cupcakes will also be available at Tusken Fridge
Raiders, Trolley Car Café, Starring Rolls Cafe, and Backlot Express. The Darth
Vader cupcake will be available at all quick-service locations, including
Starring Rolls Cafe, and Trolley Car Cafe and Tusken Fridge Raiders at Darth’s
Mall.


In addition to the Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience,
guests can also make reservations for Jedi Mickey’s Star Wars Dine at
Hollywood & Vine and Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! At Sci-Fi
Dine-In Theater Restaurant. For reservations, visit DisneyWorld.com/dine or call
407-WDW-DINE.


May the food be with you!


----------



## soniam

Kaschper said:


> Question about the VIP tour email today.  In the section " you don't have to reply to this message" the last note stated that we will not begin the tour with shopping but at breakfast?  So we arrive almost 2 hours before breakfast and only have one M&G?  I thought we were to shop before the gates opened.



I think it's saying that if you are going to skip shopping and the M&G and go straight to breakfast, then you need to respond to the email. Otherwise, the normal procedure will be to meet before the park opens, shop, M&G, and then go to breakfast about when the park opens.


----------



## soniam

NebrMom said:


> ·  Fruit and Cheese “Sabers” featuring Tillamook
> cheddar, Brie, goat cheese, pickled vegetables, crostini, cheddar crackers,
> blueberries, raspberries, honeydew melon, strawberry, olives and gherkins



The C3PO cheddar crackers were made with the C3PO cookie cutter from Williams Sonoma. I don't know if anyone else sold them too. I have them and recognized it. I hadn't thought of making crackers or anything savory with them.

The pics didn't show up


----------



## soniam

It looks like DisneyXD is going to show the entire first season of Rebels on Monday, 5/4. The episodes are not marked in our Tivo guide, but there was the right number, and they were playing back-to-back starting in the morning. Another chance to get them if you haven't.


----------



## NebrMom

Ok newbie here and I can't figure out how to post photos I have saved, it keeps wanting URL.

Oh well, after midnight, I will see if I can figure it out when my brain has had more sleep


----------



## coluk003

NebrMom said:


> Ok newbie here and I can't figure out how to post photos I have saved, it keeps wanting URL.
> 
> Oh well, after midnight, I will see if I can figure it out when my brain has had more sleep


  I always drag and drop, i think that might be the only way.


----------



## NebrMom

I keep getting an error message saying "uploads are not allowed"


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

NebrMom said:


> I keep getting an error message saying "uploads are not allowed"



I think you have to have 10 posts before you can post photos.  3 more and it should work.


----------



## NebrMom

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think you have to have 10 posts before you can post photos.  3 more and it should work.


OK Thanks!


----------



## NebrMom

Just a few more posts


----------



## NebrMom

I really appreciate all the help this board has been.


----------



## NebrMom

still not working, AARGH!


----------



## NebrMom

Now it is saying Uploads are not available. Sorry everyone who wanted to see the photos of food. Can't get it to work.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

NebrMom said:


> Now it is saying Uploads are not available. Sorry everyone who wanted to see the photos of food. Can't get it to work.



I just ran across another post that says it takes 10 posts to be able to upload an avatar picture but 15 posts to upload to a message.  If that doesn't work then perhaps someone else will know what the problem is.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

One more possibility @NebrMom - from what I found on the tech board is that it can take up to 30 minutes for a feature to "unlock" for you to use after you've met the necessary requirements of posts.


----------



## BobaFettFan

Since I had time not getting my Rebel Lounge ADR...


----------



## SalmonPink

Getting a steady stream of Donalds and Stitchs when I try to load the Rebel Hanger page now. Got them last night, but a few refreshes usually fixed things. Not the case this morning, I've had no luck at all this hour. Maybe the page has been wiped for now?


----------



## SalmonPink

OOOH, I got the picture to post by dragging it!! Is anyone else seeing it properly, or are you getting a broken image?


----------



## Itinkso

Ninja Mom said:


> I found these in the supermarket to trade with the Jawas. I'm hoping some kid will get them and be really happy.
> 
> *Jawaese = the Jawa language*
> *"Utinni!"*
> *―A commonly used Jawa expression = Wow, Battle cry, Alert to other jawas, Come here.*
> 
> *Mob un loo? = How much?*
> 
> *Yukusu kenza keena. = Let's make a deal.*
> 
> *Dooka = Junk.*
> 
> *Ushabia namba kee koolee? = Does it have air-conditioning? (This one made me laugh!)*
> 
> *More phrases can be found here: http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Jawaese*
> 
> *I can't imagine that the poor CM's who are "Friends" of the Jawas would actually SPEAK Jawaese but it might be fun to scream Utinni at them and see what happens.*
> 
> View attachment 91856
> 
> ~NM


The Jawas will raise their arms in celebration when guests proclaim Utinni after a successful trade.

If the fibers of the fiber optic lights are not stiff and do not "poke," the Jawas can accept them in trade. If they are too stiff, the Jawas can't accept them because they can get poked when rummaging through their trading bags and they can't trade out something that could potentially harm guests. All pins that are traded must have the protective backs.


----------



## pookadoo77

all I can pull up is server is busy for RH page....


----------



## Itinkso

SalmonPink said:


> OOOH, I got the picture to post by dragging it!! Is anyone else seeing it probably, or are you getting a broken image?


Perfect image! That looks quite yummy!


----------



## SalmonPink

Yay, glad the images are working - I still have the tab open from last night. I'll post the rest -


----------



## SalmonPink

And the last batch -


----------



## wendypooh

@SalmonPink - LOVE the pics!!!  Thanks


----------



## Tltorrez

SalmonPink said:


> Yay, glad the images are working - I still have the tab open from last night. I'll post the rest -


Another clue re: the Han Solo Carbonite box - the pattern under the cupcakes is definitely not part of the box. It's this napkin.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

NebrMom said:


> Using my ancient computer I was able to find a cached version of the starwars.com story, hopefully the photos show up as well.
> Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience Coming to Star
> Wars Weekends
> 
> Dine on the galaxy's finest Star Wars-themed food this summer!
> 
> Rachel Brent
> 
> Comment
> 
> 0
> 
> Guests attending Star Wars Weekends will be able to find shelter
> and sustenance in the Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience. You
> never know who you’ll find lurking in the abandoned starship
> hangar — located in a galaxy far, far away. Reports have been made
> that this location was once a known hangout of Rebel pilots, aliens, bounty
> hunters, and smugglers; with the immersive environment and stellar
> bites — I understand why!
> 
> 
> Look for a menu full of Star Wars-themed food and beverage
> offerings that are out of this world:
> 
> ·  Galactic Garlic/Parmesan Fries – These are
> tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley with a garlic aioli for dipping
> 
> ·  Padmé Amidala Naboo Salad – seared chicken
> breast, bibb lettuce, grape tomatoes, watermelon radish, almond frica, and a
> parmesan-peppercorn ranch dressing
> 
> ·  Lightsaber Bites – hand-dipped corn-battered
> knockwurst sausages with house-made chips and mustard dipping sauce
> 
> ·  Chicken and Darth Vader Waffles served with
> maple syrup and sweet barbecue sauce
> 
> ·  Trio of Thermal Detonators – spicy pork wings
> topped with spicy piquillo-pepper sauce and slaw
> 
> ·  Slider Sampler featuring “The Sith”
> barbecue-braised brisket with cole slaw and “The Jedi” with barbecued pulled
> chicken with arugula.
> 
> ·  Fruit and Cheese “Sabers” featuring Tillamook
> cheddar, Brie, goat cheese, pickled vegetables, crostini, cheddar crackers,
> blueberries, raspberries, honeydew melon, strawberry, olives and gherkins
> 
> ·  Darth Maul Hummus with red pepper coulis, black
> sesame dust, and corn tortilla chips
> 
> ·  Yoda Key Lime Cake
> 
> ·  Trio of Star Wars Mini Cupcakes,
> including Darth Vader (chocolate-peanut butter), Yoda (chocolate-hazelnut), and
> Jabba the Hutt (salted caramel latte) served in the Han Solo Carbonite Souvenir
> Box
> 
> 
> A new drink menu will also be available:
> 
> ·  Imperial Blue – Maker’s Mark Whiskey,
> Cointreau, Blue Curacao, sweet and sour, topped with Sprite
> 
> ·  Tatooine Sunset – Stoli vanilla, Parrot Bay
> Coconut Rum, pineapple juice with grenadine
> 
> ·  Rebel Red – Grey Goose vodka, Chambord, sour
> mix and a splash of grenadine
> 
> ·  Dagobah Swamp Juice – Midori, Tito’s Handmade Vodka,
> sweet and sour, topped with lemon-lime foam
> 
> ·  The Dark Side – Stoli vanilla vodka, Bailey’s
> liqueur, crème de cocoa and brownie garnish
> 
> ·  Alderaan Ale
> 
> 
> The Jabba the Hutt and Yoda cupcakes will also be available at Tusken Fridge
> Raiders, Trolley Car Café, Starring Rolls Cafe, and Backlot Express. The Darth
> Vader cupcake will be available at all quick-service locations, including
> Starring Rolls Cafe, and Trolley Car Cafe and Tusken Fridge Raiders at Darth’s
> Mall.
> 
> 
> In addition to the Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience,
> guests can also make reservations for Jedi Mickey’s Star Wars Dine at
> Hollywood & Vine and Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! At Sci-Fi
> Dine-In Theater Restaurant. For reservations, visit DisneyWorld.com/dine or call
> 407-WDW-DINE.
> 
> 
> May the food be with you!


 Thank you!!!! I was trying to see the menu to decide if I wanted to make a res or not.


----------



## allwritemel

Forgive the ignorance of the question - I'm new here and, currently,  blind.  My eyesight may or may not return today, tomorrow or next week - the only time I know for certain I have eyesight will be around 30th May (just in time for my holiday in June - I'll have double vision but hey ho - at least I'll get two holidays for the price of one!)  In case you think i'm winding you up, I have a rare(ish) condition called Blepharospasm which makes my eyes slam shut ... for this reason I'm _slightly_ worried about my trip to Disney but I'll deal with it on a minute by minute basis.

My question is this.  I am going on June 12th, just in time for the end of the Star Wars exhibition - I'm thrilled because I thought we'd missed it!  Does anyone know if it's possible to get the autographs of the cast of Star Wars - and if any of the ORIGINAL cast (the first three) will be there this time?  Reason I'm asking is that my partner has had a bereavement and he's always wanted the autographs of the Star Wars cast.  I need to do SOMETHING for him and this would be perfect ... we hope to return in August but whether we do or not is beyond our control ... I managed to get hold of a copy of the script of the first/fourth episode (meaning the original first) and I'd love to get it signed for him.  I believe Mark Hammil was there last year who played Luke - he came to our home town straight afterwards ... sorry to have to ask the question, I don't want to bring such a heavy document with me if I can't get them to sign autographs.  Thank you for reading this post.  Hope I'm asking it in the right place.  I also hope that Disney is suitable for wheelchair/scooter access because I can't walk well ...


----------



## Tltorrez

@allwritemel, welcome!

Peter Mayhew (Chewbacca) and Frank Oz (Yoda) will both be there that weekend. Though only Mayhew is signing autographs. See the first post in this thread for all the details. You'll need to arrive very early in the morning for the autographs but it's do-able.

Also, having pushed a wheelchair around many places, I would say that Disney is the most wheelchair-friendly place on earth. You'll be fine.


----------



## Tltorrez

Did anyone try to call just in case? I'm trying to get my family out the door for a baseball game.


----------



## slaveone

Disney is incredibly wheelchair friendly. For the last weekend Peter Mayhew which is Chewbacca is signing. Be prepared to be there around 545 to 6 in the morning to get the fastpass for his signature. None of the original trio is coming at any time this year. Check post 1 for all information on the weekends. For more info on touring disney with disabilities I strongly recommend the disabilities board.


----------



## Cluelyss

drlaurafsu said:


> I have to get on a plane at 7am on Monday...ugh. If they don't release it before would someone be willing to grab an ADR for me then we can coordinate a change?
> 
> Looking for May 22 at 4.


I'd be happy to. Do you have a time preference?

I hope they go live at 6, but not if they're waiting to make a DPB announcement first.


----------



## Cluelyss

Tltorrez said:


> Did anyone try to call just in case? I'm trying to get my family out the door for a baseball game.


Have not tried calling, but can't even get the restaurant page to load via the direct link this morning.


----------



## allwritemel

Tltorrez said:


> @allwritemel, welcome!
> 
> Peter Mayhew (Chewbacca) and Frank Oz (Yoda) will both be there that weekend. Though only Mayhew is signing autographs. See the first post in this thread for all the details. You'll need to arrive very early in the morning for the autographs but it's do-able.
> 
> Also, having pushed a wheelchair around many places, I would say that Disney is the most wheelchair-friendly place on earth. You'll be fine.


Thank you so much - very reassuring!


----------



## allwritemel

slaveone said:


> Disney is incredibly wheelchair friendly. For the last weekend Peter Mayhew which is Chewbacca is signing. Be prepared to be there around 545 to 6 in the morning to get the fastpass for his signature. None of the original trio is coming at any time this year. Check post 1 for all information on the weekends. For more info on touring disney with disabilities I strongly recommend the disabilities board.


Thank you slaveone.  My computer has just read both of these replies to me.  Much appreciated!  
.


----------



## Cynister

Just tried calling for Rebel Lounge. Still not taking reservations.


----------



## Metz172

Cynister said:


> Just tried calling for Rebel Lounge. Still not taking reservations.


Thanks for checking.


----------



## Tltorrez

Cynister said:


> Just tried calling for Rebel Lounge. Still not taking reservations.



Thanks.


----------



## Arich01

soniam said:


> It looks like DisneyXD is going to show the entire first season of Rebels on Monday, 5/4. The episodes are not marked in our Tivo guide, but there was the right number, and they were playing back-to-back starting in the morning. Another chance to get them if you haven't.



Thank you @soniam for the heads up   I have been wanting to watch this with my son and now I have my dvr set up!!


----------



## msmama

SalmonPink said:


> Getting a steady stream of Donalds and Stitchs when I try to load the Rebel Hanger page now. Got them last night, but a few refreshes usually fixed things. Not the case this morning, I've had no luck at all this hour. Maybe the page has been wiped for now?



That Jabba cupcake is really gross looking. Not saying I'm not getting one, but it's really gross.


----------



## SalmonPink

msmama said:


> That Jabba cupcake is really gross looking. Not saying I'm not getting one, but it's really gross.



True, but I guess it makes sense - Jabba himself is pretty gross!


----------



## slaveone

I kinda am tempted to bring a slave leia action figure to take pictures of the jabba cake with. I am far too easily amused.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> I kinda am tempted to bring a slave leia action figure to take pictures of the jabba cake with. I am far too easily amused.


that would be too funny 
Getting ready to get out the door in a couple of minutes. I'll try and check in every once in a while but it looks like a good bet that RH is not opening today. Remember it's Free Comic Book Day, go to your local store and grab some goodies. We are picking up the latest  issue of Star Wars and Vader and hopefully nothing else (who am I kidding). Then it's off to DTD to check out Super Hero Headquarter and ride the balloon (we have a Groupon that's actually still available on line) really cheap. Maybe some lunch at DTD (no, not the Boathouse, who can afford that with all that's coming up)
Then off to the hair salon where Stephanie will get her hair cut, ready for Sabine and this evening volunteering for the Mouse for the EEC from 8pm to 2am. Long day but it'll be fun.
What are your weekend plans?


----------



## slaveone

Today maybe free comic book day. Then Monday a trip to the Studios to ride Star Tours and scout for early goodies.


----------



## Willow tree

I'm still looking for a Star Wars breakfast ADR for May 22 4 people.  I know it's a long shot but if anyone has any that they are thinking of cancelling, please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

Taking ds to a birthday party, working on extra school work with him, then DHS on May the 4th.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Weekend plans :
Blinging out our Magic Bands.
Finishing touches to :
DGD age 6 Chewie outfit
DGD age 8 Padme outfit
Finishing my R2D2 shirt
Finalizing /tweaking our WDW /SWW itinerary (which of course I'll probably "finalize /tweak" 101 times before we get there)
Trying to deep breath and not panic as I was appointed the designated planner of ADR'S & FP+, etc, etc......
Visualizing the Magic of Disney with just a little bit of Pixie Dust......
Feeling "The Force is with us All"......


----------



## jane2073

I also thought the Jabba cupcake looked gross.  Like a big blob with a face.  Much like Jabba!  

We are headed to Free Comic Book Day today.  Ours is going to have some members of our local chapter of the 501st.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Cluelyss said:


> I'd be happy to. Do you have a time preference?
> 
> I hope they go live at 6, but not if they're waiting to make a DPB announcement first.



I need an ADR for 2 people at 4. This will be the end of our first SW day...after we head to pool then early to bed so we can catch the last few hours of the 24 hr event. It's been our schedule for the last couple of years. We get to MK at 3 am. DS8 loves it! I will message you to confirm if we don't see anything show up tomorrow


----------



## Monykalyn

yulilin3 said:


> that would be too funny
> Getting ready to get out the door in a couple of minutes. All try and check in every once in a while but it looks like a good bet that RH is not opening today. Remember it's Free Comic Book Day, go to your local store and grab some goodies. We are picking up the latest  issue of Star Wars and Vader and hopefully nothing else (who am I kidding). Then it's off to DTD to check out Super Hero Headquarter and ride the balloon (we have a Groupon that's actually still available on line) really cheap. Maybe some lunch at DTD (no, not the Boathouse, who can afford that with all that's coming up)
> Then off to the hair salon where Stephanie will get her hair cut, ready for Sabine and this evening volunteering for the Mouse for the EEC from 8pm to 2am. Long day but it'll be fun.
> What are your weekend plans?



Recovering from last night (volunteered at charity event-4th year I've done this but I am not a chair at all this year-so I actually got to have fun instead of stress) -soccer game for son at 9:15. oldest kid Eye dr appt at 4 (so she can see on our vacay) and continued recovery in between appointments. Hope kids can find food in fridge themselves cuz I am NOT moving fast so far today. Managed to get coffee made at least
Beautiful day here today so recovery time likely spent on deck, resisting clicking links to shop.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Long run this morning, soon off to see Avengers! And then errands.

Good luck to all participating in the very last EEC tonight!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Cluelyss said:


> Have not tried calling, but can't even get the restaurant page to load via the direct link this morning.


I'm getting Donald - ugh!

DH and I are already coordinating Monday morning - he's going to take the cat to the vet for the early morning follow up visit and I'm going to stalk the Rebel Hanger!

Our community pool opens today -way to cold for me (cold blooded) to go swimming but DD wants to go so I'll hang out and talk to the other moms   Problem is none of them share our Disney obsession and one of them even said she felt "sorry for me" when we told her about our plans to go to SWW last year - her kids have never even seen Star Wars!!!  That's just wrong on every level!


----------



## jesemeca

I am going to an all day music festival today. So hopefully nothing big is announced and I miss it.


----------



## CinderElsa

jesemeca said:


> I am going to an all day music festival today. So hopefully nothing big is announced and I miss it.


Doesn't life understand that we have Star Wars Weekends to plan?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Thought this was cute, from @DeathStarPR on Twitter:

Congrats to Kate and William on the birth of the #RoyalBaby. We'd suggest Princess Leia but we don't want anyone else blowing up our stuff.


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> I think that they intended for this to open up for booking today. They wrote the DPB article, they added it to the WDW site and the SW site. Something has gone terribly wrong with their IT dpt. I'm not tech savvy at all, others can speculate on what happened. Or they just realized in 3 days is May the 4th and they had nothing special for that day so they decided to release then


I would lean towards a coding issue since it impacted dining as a whole yesterday. I work with a web based system and we occasionally have issues after a release even with quality control testing. I am completely speculating that Disney had to remove it so everything else could function while the developer fixes the code.


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I'm getting Donald - ugh!
> 
> DH and I are already coordinating Monday morning - he's going to take the cat to the vet for the early morning follow up visit and I'm going to stalk the Rebel Hanger!
> 
> Our community pool opens today -way to cold for me (cold blooded) to go swimming but DD wants to go so I'll hang out and talk to the other moms   Problem is none of them share our Disney obsession and one of them even said she felt "sorry for me" when we told her about our plans to go to SWW last year - her kids have never even seen Star Wars!!!  That's just wrong on every level!



That's one good thing about being in Austin. There are so many geeks, that's it is hard to throw a rock without at least hitting a casual Star Wars fan. Most people here would think SWW was fairly cool. Although, I think many think we are nuts for the number of times we have gone to Disney, and we are tame compared to a lot of others on this board.

Our neighborhood pool opens this weekend too. I'm not sure if we will go or not. I am trying to wake up and get out the door to yoga and get groceries; I stayed up until 2am for no good reason. Luckily, DH will take DS to karate. We might go biking this weekend if we don't go swimming. DS and I really need to practice on our ukeleles, because we have a recital coming up in a couple of weeks and only one more class before the recital It's a group of kids and parents, so we probably won't be the only bad ones.

DH and I will have to get up early Tuesday to see who's coming to the Austin City Limits Festival. Tickets go on sale just a few hours before the show. They also tend to have different acts between the two weekends. So we need to figure out which weekend. I told DH if the Foo Fighters are coming, then I want tickets no matter who else comes.

Everyone have a good weekend.


----------



## MooksterL1

CinderElsa said:


> Doesn't life understand that we have Star Wars Weekends to plan?


Or Avengers to watch!  I keep reading about it here and on FB, but no time for it this weekend. Cry.  
8th grade formal tonight (and my son doesn't have a wrist corsage for his date yet, but at least he has a tux), 2 baseball schedules and packing for a business trip on Monday are consuming my weekend plans. We will manage to find time to stop in for free comic day though.


----------



## MooksterL1

soniam said:


> That's one good thing about being in Austin. There are so many geeks, that's it is hard to throw a rock without at least hitting a casual Star Wars fan. Most people here would think SWW was fairly cool. Although, I think many think we are nuts for the number of times we have gone to Disney, and we are tame compared to a lot of others on this board.
> 
> Our neighborhood pool opens this weekend too. I'm not sure if we will go or not. I am trying to wake up and get out the door to yoga and get groceries; I stayed up until 2am for no good reason. Luckily, DH will take DS to karate. We might go biking this weekend if we don't go swimming. DS and I really need to practice on our ukeleles, because we have a recital coming up in a couple of weeks and only one more class before the recital It's a group of kids and parents, so we probably won't be the only bad ones.
> 
> DH and I will have to get up early Tuesday to see who's coming to the Austin City Limits Festival. Tickets go on sale just a few hours before the show. They also tend to have different acts between the two weekends. So we need to figure out which weekend. I told DH if the Foo Fighters are coming, then I want tickets no matter who else comes.
> 
> Everyone have a good weekend.


A ukulele recital is one of the coolest things I have heard of!


----------



## drlaurafsu

Run, fencing for DS first communion party, block party...for which I need to grocery shop and figure out what I am making! And talk to the landscaper so we can get started putting in our yard! Moved in just before Christmas so too cold, but now weeds are starting to grow.

I'll be out of town for 4 days but I need to start packing lists this weekend too. DS goes from Disney to road trip out west with grandparents to soccer camp to visit family in S America all without coming home. I will meet him in the middle of the trip to take him to Colombia...but serious planning for clothes and stuff needs to be done! And I still need to figure out what fits and what I need to buy...with only 2 weekends to shop.


----------



## NebrMom

SalmonPink said:


> Yay, glad the images are working - I still have the tab open from last night. I'll post the rest -



I'm glad someone was able to get them loaded.


----------



## SalmonPink

NebrMom said:


> I'm glad someone was able to get them loaded.



I had a sneaking suspicion things would disappear overnight, so I just left all my tabs open when I went to bed. My laptop probably hates me for it but, hey, we haven't lost the photos this way.


----------



## lovethattink

I started a Trip report for May the 4th, Galactic Gathering, all 5 SWW, Frozen Summer Fun and the Star Wars Cruise.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/st...sww-24-hour-day-fsf-and-a-day-at-sea.3406184/


----------



## Skywise

After all my planning is close to 95% done you'd think I'd be happy and not like Veruca Salt... It's not like I'm extremely fortunate to be able to go to DisneyWorld at all, let alone SWW and it's not like there isn't tons of other things to do at Disney World and Hollywood Studios that I couldn't just...  I WANT MY REBEL HANGAR RESERVATION NOOOOWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Skywise

FYI - the Rebel Hangar page is still showing "Server is Busy" as of 11:11am EDT.
I doubt they'd open the reservations today - I'm thinking Sunday night at the earliest.


----------



## Metz172

Skywise said:


> After all my planning is close to 95% done you'd think I'd be happy and not like Veruca Salt... It's not like I'm extremely fortunate to be able to go to DisneyWorld at all, let alone SWW and it's not like there isn't tons of other things to do at Disney World and Hollywood Studios that I couldn't just...  I WANT MY REBEL HANGAR RESERVATION NOOOOWWWW!!!!!



My sentiments exactly.  I have a 10 day dream trip planned.  I have a Back Stage Tales tour planned, we have a BOG dinner, we have 2 SDMT FP, we have an A&E FP, I am surprising my family during the trip with a move to AKL CL for three nights, we have the deluxe premium package for our SWW day, but unless I get my Rebel Hangar ADR I will be so ooooooo unhappy.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> Then it's off to DTD to check out Super Hero Headquarter and ride the balloon (we have a Groupon that's actually still available on line) really cheap. Maybe some lunch at DTD (no, not the Boathouse, who can afford that with all that's coming up)


For months I've  resisted the urge to go to DTD on our off day. I was determined that our off day would be all rest and no walking. Then you lured me in with your siren song of cheap balloon rides. I just can't resist a good photo op.

So I called my Mom to talk me out of it. She's afraid of heights. And she said "I'll try anything once."  Enablers - all of you.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

So far we have dropped off the BF's SVX at Subaru for some maintenance we might hit up Pettys meats. Tonight the plan is Epcot to see Taylor Dayne. Tomorrow I know we'll do something but who knows what. And the of course after work on Monday we are headed to DHS for May the Fourth.

Also I'm with yall on the whole lounge thing. I mean how am I supposed to be happy with just being an AP holder who has a Galactic Breakfast a SW merch budget to rival Scrooge McDuck and awesome FP's for the whole month. Really Disney Really


----------



## Cluelyss

drlaurafsu said:


> I need an ADR for 2 people at 4. This will be the end of our first SW day...after we head to pool then early to bed so we can catch the last few hours of the 24 hr event. It's been our schedule for the last couple of years. We get to MK at 3 am. DS8 loves it! I will message you to confirm if we don't see anything show up tomorrow


Sounds great, thx!!!


----------



## Tltorrez

MooksterL1 said:


> I would lean towards a coding issue since it impacted dining as a whole yesterday. I work with a web based system and we occasionally have issues after a release even with quality control testing. I am completely speculating that Disney had to remove it so everything else could function while the developer fixes the code.



I definitely agree they were planning the release but held it back because of the site being down. It is possible that the site issues were related to the SW stuff (especially if the were trying to set up the Lounge reservations in some way that's different than normal TS). But it's also possible it was completely unrelated, and once they realized the site would be down all morning they opted to release on Monday rather than in the afternoon or on Saturday.


----------



## Tltorrez

jane2073 said:


> I also thought the Jabba cupcake looked gross.  Like a big blob with a face.  Much like Jabba!



I thought the same thing. 

Doing chores this morning while my son's at his baseball game. Then I'm taking him to the school carnival fundraiser. This is the first time in four years (since its inception) that I'm not *running* the entire event. Looking forward to taking it easy.


----------



## CJK

Could someone post the link for the rebal hangar ressie?  I know the site doesn't work as of now, but I just want to be ready to go once it's accessible!   TIA!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

msmama said:


> That Jabba cupcake is really gross looking. Not saying I'm not getting one, but it's really gross.



I love it!  Think it's perfect for Jabba and Salted Carmel Latte sounds yummy.


----------



## lvstitch

I will be canceling Deluxe Premium Feel the Force Package for two people on May 16.  Please PM me is you want them.


----------



## BobaFettFan

You know what? That rebel hanger food does not look half bad.  It will sell out fast.


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## yulilin3

A friend sent me this. Stage is going up.


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> A friend sent me this. Stage is going up. View attachment 91907


is it always that big??????


----------



## RedM94

lvstitch said:


> I will be canceling Deluxe Premium Feel the Force Package for two people on May 16.  Please PM me is you want them.



Talk about an adrenaline rush and then having the rug pulled out from under.  LOL. I have been trying every day in hopes of booking this package for two.  I first started reading, then I saw the date is the week before I will be going.  

Back to yard work for me.  

Rick


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BobaFettFan said:


> You know what? That rebel hanger food does not look half bad.  It will sell out fast.



We have our go to's for dining at DHS but I think Rebel Hanger easily trumps them.


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> A friend sent me this. Stage is going up. View attachment 91907



I wonder if the light rigging will be shaped like the millennium falcon again this year.


----------



## teeveejunkee

lvstitch said:


> I will be canceling Deluxe Premium Feel the Force Package for two people on May 16.  Please PM me is you want them.


Just PM'd you.


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> is it always that big??????


Yes


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

lovethattink said:


> I started a Trip report for May the 4th, Galactic Gathering, all 5 SWW, Frozen Summer Fun and the Star Wars Cruise.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/st...sww-24-hour-day-fsf-and-a-day-at-sea.3406184/


 thanks for sharing, can't wait to follow along!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Made a couple new shirts for the kidos last night (front/back). Only problem is they want to wear them now. They still don't know we are going to sww.


----------



## FutureMrsF

Hi

We don't really have time to do the weekend events as we are only at Disney for a few days and our kids aren't into Star Wars at all, however we all want to see symphony in the stars fireworks.

Is it possible to just come into the park for the night time fireworks and still get a good view?

Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

FutureMrsF said:


> Hi
> 
> We don't really have time to do the weekend events as we are only at Disney for a few days and our kids aren't into Star Wars at all, however we all want to see symphony in the stars fireworks.
> 
> Is it possible to just come into the park for the night time fireworks and still get a good view?
> 
> Thanks


Yes,  you can come around 8pm and have a great view of fireworks


----------



## Ferbtones10

Hello everyone. This is my first time ever posting on these boards, although I have read every single page of this amazing thread!
I am looking forward to my first time at Star Wars weekends, though we have been to WDW seven times before.
This thread is invaluable and a big shout out to yulilin3 for her tremendous hard work.
I am coming with my family from the UK and will be there for weekends three and four (III and IV).
All sorted thanks to the info on here, but just had a thought about my tshirt choice. It is a Boba Fett tshirt with Total Bad *** written on, and I wondered that isn't offensive in Disney is it? Otherwise will need to rethink my choice. 
Hope not a bad word on here either as I know how different words mean different things.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jdmccon7

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We have our go to's for dining at DHS but I think Rebel Hanger easily trumps them.


What are your go to's at DHS?  I have yet to find something I like there other than snacks.


----------



## MooksterL1

Disney Diva Mom said:


> View attachment 91911 Made a couple new shirts for the kidos last night (front/back). Only problem is they want to wear them now. They still don't know we are going to sww.


These are great!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jdmccon7 said:


> What are your go to's at DHS?  I have yet to find something I like there other than snacks.



haha - well, they really aren't that special, just a couple of things we find work for us there.  I like Rosie's All American for the soup and DH loves turkey legs anywhere so he'll go for that.  Or it's the park I'll get my chicken nuggets fix.  For sit down which we don't do very often it's 50's Prime Time for home cooking that fills up DH or else Brown Derby - we've had some very good meals there.  We also like Pizza Planet every now and then for the pizza and small salad and to sit outside watching people go by.  Then it's always Writers Stop for a treat (carrot cake cookie!) and espresso for DH.

Rebels Hangar will be an upgrade to most of those menus but losing a bit of our tradition.


----------



## yulilin3

Ferbtones10 said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first time ever posting on these boards, although I have read every single page of this amazing thread!
> I am looking forward to my first time at Star Wars weekends, though we have been to WDW seven times before.
> This thread is invaluable and a big shout out to yulilin3 for her tremendous hard work.
> I am coming with my family from the UK and will be there for weekends three and four (III and IV).
> All sorted thanks to the info on here, but just had a thought about my tshirt choice. It is a Boba Fett tshirt with Total Bad *** written on, and I wondered that isn't offensive in Disney is it? Otherwise will need to rethink my choice.
> Hope not a bad word on here either as I know how different words mean different things.
> Thanks for any advice.


Thanks for the kind words and welcome
I think the shirt will be fine. I've seen worse things


----------



## lchuck

mmafan said:


> is it always that big??????


That's what she said...


----------



## lchuck

Disney Diva Mom said:


> View attachment 91911 Made a couple new shirts for the kidos last night (front/back). Only problem is they want to wear them now. They still don't know we are going to sww.


Any hints on where the image came for the front of the shirt?  If it's something you can and wouldn't mind sharing, I'd love to make one of those for my sons.  Thanks!


----------



## Ferbtones10

Ok. Thanks. And phew!


----------



## teeveejunkee

lchuck said:


> That's what she said...


Oh no you didn't!  Hahahahaha, I am laughing so hard right now.  Thanks for the comedy relief!


----------



## Candleshoe

I don't know what to do about the Rebel hanger!  I was going to use it for lunch, but someone
tell me if I read right -- it's only 4p-9p?

We have 3 HS days.  
Sunday June 7 -- and I have a Jedi Mickey's at 7 P 
Tuesday June 9 -- and Rebel Hanger is only weekends, right?
Saturday June 13 -- and I have Feel the Force, not sure when to squeeze a dinner in there?

I would really like to do it on Sunday June 7 

I need ideas my sww peeps!


----------



## Wendydagny

I have a question about the feel the force reserved areas. I have seen a lot of places online say that the kids go down in the front....what about a kid in a wheelchair? I bought the FTF package so that my dd would be able to enjoy the festivities, but I don't want her to be unable to see because she is in a chair. This will work out ok right? 

We are so excited because she is dressing up as R2D2.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

teeveejunkee said:


> Oh no you didn't!  Hahahahaha, I am laughing so hard right now.  Thanks for the comedy relief!



If you liked that, just try watching the dearth star attack from a new hope.  I swear... Every single line in that battle has problems with phrasing.

At those speeds, do you think you'll be able to pull out in time?

Look at the size of that thing.

Etc etc

It's really very funny.


----------



## volfan1978

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If you liked that, just try watching the dearth star attack from a new hope.  I swear... Every single line in that battle has problems with phrasing.
> 
> At those speeds, do you think you'll be able to pull out in time?
> 
> Look at the size of that thing.
> 
> Etc etc
> 
> It's really very funny.



You're going in there...I don't care what you smell.


----------



## CJK

Does the SW parade completely finish at the stage in front of the Great Movie ride?  It doesn't continue to Star Tours, does it?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Does the SW parade completely finish at the stage in front of the Great Movie ride?  It doesn't continue to Star Tours, does it?


the 501St and rebel Legion walk all the way to star tours. the rest of the parade goes all the way up to the stage


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

lchuck said:


> Any hints on where the image came for the front of the shirt?  If it's something you can and wouldn't mind sharing, I'd love to make one of those for my sons.  Thanks!



I don't mind sharing.  Disney doesn't make the storm trooper shirt in kids sizes, so I made a pattern of from one the adult ones I bought. I used a free Star Wars font to make the words.   I'm happy to share the patterns if you would like them.

I think I have them in pdf, svg, and fun formats (last two for cutting machines). My cutting machine is my new toy so I have lots of Star Wars / Disney stuff in the works.  I'll be easy to spot in the parks. LOL.  I can on them to you when I get home. Just send me a pm and let me know what format you want.


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> the 501St and rebel Legion walk all the way to star tours. the rest of the parade goes all the way up to the stage


Thanks!  I guess I was confused between who did what!


----------



## Boski

So I have only passively looked through this thread so I apologize for this question but want to see if summary of the rebel hanget is correct and had some questions. 

-Located where Backlot Express is
-$14.95 per person. Are kids less expensive?
-Can book in advance when they go live
-I've seen the pics of the food and the drink menu so does the $15 just get you in the door?
-Has it been confirmed characters will be roaming around?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I still can't to the Rebel hanger site, says it's busy!


----------



## JayLeeJay

Candleshoe said:


> I don't know what to do about the Rebel hanger!  I was going to use it for lunch, but someone
> tell me if I read right -- it's only 4p-9p?
> 
> We have 3 HS days.
> Sunday June 7 -- and I have a Jedi Mickey's at 7 P
> Tuesday June 9 -- and Rebel Hanger is only weekends, right?
> Saturday June 13 -- and I have Feel the Force, not sure when to squeeze a dinner in there?
> 
> I would really like to do it on Sunday June 7
> 
> I need ideas my sww peeps!



I am in a similar situation. I had originally planned on SW breakfast on May 23 and dinner on May 24. When we got FtF on Saturday we decided to move breakfast to Sunday and have two meals that day. Now that we want to do the RH we are thinking the only time to add it is on Sunday. Right now our plan is to do breakfast at 8:15, go to RH around 4, and then to dinner at 7:45. This is WAY more than the one meal per day we typically do at Disney but these are all things we want to do and see. We figured we would each get a drink and split an entree (or maybe just cupcakes) at RH so we could check it out. You don't have to order a lot of food and can split items between people in your group. We also have a breakfast ADR for Monday but that was going to be our only day to sleep in and I am not sure I want to give that up yet.


----------



## yulilin3

Boski said:


> So I have only passively looked through this thread so I apologize for this question but want to see if summary of the rebel hanget is correct and had some questions.
> 
> -Located where Backlot Express is
> -$14.95 per person. Are kids less expensive?
> -Can book in advance when they go live
> -I've seen the pics of the food and the drink menu so does the $15 just get you in the door?
> -Has it been confirmed characters will be roaming around?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It's actually $14.99 and under, no cover charge.
It'll be in the rooms closest to JTA stage, the right of the food counter


----------



## soniam

I would just like to reiterate again how much I appreciate the giving people on this thread. The information sharing is incredible. Also, I really appreciate that people here are so friendly and genuinely nice to each other. Sorry, I just read a reply to one of my posts on another thread. There just seems to be so much negativity and rudeness about these days. I think I am just going to stay in this part of the forum for a while


----------



## wendypooh

yulilin3 said:


> It's actually $14.99 and under, no cover charge.
> It'll be in the rooms closest to JTA stage, the right of the food counter



I called yesterday and the girl told me it would be at the backlot express in the UPSTAIRS room............(IS there an upstairs room there??) 
 She also said it would be completely decorated and an EXPERIENCE not to be missed.... She also said to keep checking constantly.......... would NOT confirm Monday at all, just said to keep checking constantly, so, I said over the weekend and she said YES, I would.


----------



## ArielRae

A look behind the shrubs at DHS.





Looks like a nice place to line up for characters along those new fenced walkways. 
View them at 1:10 into the video.


----------



## CJK

Does anyone know the approximate cost of the face painting near Star Tours during Star Wars weekends?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Does anyone know the approximate cost of the face painting near Star Tours during Star Wars weekends?


$18.00


----------



## Candleshoe

wendypooh said:


> IS there an upstairs room there??



Backlot is sort of bi-level iirc.  Not two stories.  I bet she meant upper level (as in: about 2 steps higher than the lower level).


----------



## cinder-ellah

soniam said:


> I would just like to reiterate again how much I appreciate the giving people on this thread. The information sharing is incredible. Also, I really appreciate that people here are so friendly and genuinely nice to each other. Sorry, I just read a reply to one of my posts on another thread. There just seems to be so much negativity and rudeness about these days. I think I am just going to stay in this part of the forum for a while


Wow !  Sorry to hear about the negativity and rudeness.  
We must truly be on the Light side of the Force here.  
I am thankful also for all the great sharing of info.
I really appreciate this thread and everyone being so positive.


----------



## yulilin3

wendypooh said:


> I called yesterday and the girl told me it would be at the backlot express in the UPSTAIRS room............(IS there an upstairs room there??)
> She also said it would be completely decorated and an EXPERIENCE not to be missed.... She also said to keep checking constantly.......... would NOT confirm Monday at all, just said to keep checking constantly, so, I said over the weekend and she said YES, I would.


there's no upstairs room. There is a small ramp that leads up to a second area but not really an upstairs. it's extremely unlikely that they will open anything for booking this weekend. I'm going to bet that is going to be Monday


----------



## wendypooh

yulilin3 said:


> there's no upstairs room. There is a small ramp that leads up to a second area but not really an upstairs. it's extremely unlikely that they will open anything for booking this weekend. I'm going to bet that is going to be Monday



I totally agree on Mon - I thought she was NUTS on all counts.  As for an UPSTAIRS room......... that's what she said, however I didn't remember an "upstairs" -- I guess we'll just have to see!!


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> $18.00


You know everything!!    You rock!  I feel like I could ask you the meaning of life and you'd know that too!


----------



## wendypooh

CJK said:


> You know everything!!    You rock!  I feel like I could ask you the meaning of life and you'd know that too!



yulilin is yoda!!!


----------



## jeanneg4of4

Wendydagny said:


> I have a question about the feel the force reserved areas. I have seen a lot of places online say that the kids go down in the front....what about a kid in a wheelchair? I bought the FTF package so that my dd would be able to enjoy the festivities, but I don't want her to be unable to see because she is in a chair. This will work out ok right?
> 
> We are so excited because she is dressing up as R2D2.



@Wendydagny not sure anyone answered or not but, last year they had a roped off area right against the rope for those in wheelchairs. It was right before the area they had taped off for the kids. It worked out well as you can see over those in wheelchairs. I would still plan on checking in early to ensure she isn't sat behind someone, which did happen last year.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> You know everything!!    You rock!  I feel like I could ask you the meaning of life and you'd know that too!





wendypooh said:


> yulilin is yoda!!!


Why do you think my name starts with a Y ??  
You guys are too funny. I've enjoyed this years thread very much. I always love how our thread stays positive, and funny, and witty. I'm gonna feel the post SWW depression real bad.
But for now let's enjoy the ride. Can't wait to meet as many of you as possible


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> Why do you think my name starts with a Y ??
> You guys are too funny. I've enjoyed this years thread very much. I always love how our thread stays positive, and funny, and witty. I'm gonna feel the post SWW depression real bad.
> But for now let's enjoy the ride. Can't wait to meet as many of you as possible


Just means for next year you start the thread on June 15, 2015. We can speculate on how the new movie will effect sww and hopefully about sw land which is rumored to be announced at D23 Expo.


----------



## yulilin3

Comic book day was awesome!! Stephanie got 12 free books and a free POP figure. Of course we bought, the most recent SW and Vader and the new Kanaan.
Went to DTD, couldn't ride the balloon due to heavy winds. Checked out Super heroes headquarters and it's a great store but needs to be bigger and have more options for the ladies. D Street has a bigger SW section now. The Once Upon a Time store has a bigger SW section as well, they have both build a droid and build a lightsaber stations, and a lot of books (including the comic books) and action figures.
Chillaxing at home until we have to sign in for our volunteer shift tonight


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> Just means for next year you start the thread on June 15, 2015. We can speculate on how the new movie will effect sww and hopefully about sw land which is rumored to be announced at D23 Expo.



Official Star Wars  Weekends Thread Tips and Tricks 2016 coming to a galaxy near you September 1st 2015
And believe me it will open that day. No need to refresh or stalk


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> Official Star Wars  Weekends Thread Tips and Tricks 2016 coming to a galaxy near you September 1st 2015
> And believe me it will open that day. No need to refresh or stalk




But some of us love to stalk and hit refresh


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> But some of us love to stalk and hit refresh


then it's opening June 15th


----------



## SalmonPink

cvjpirate said:


> But some of us love to stalk and hit refresh



Especially where ADRs are concerned! *is still periodically trying the Rebel Hangar page*


----------



## jane2073

We bought the cute little Star Wars umbrella at Toys R Us.  I got a couple of Star Wars pools from Think Geek during their Star Wars sale.  Both were suggestions from this thread.  I am going to be broke before we get to SWW!


----------



## SalmonPink

Okay, so this should be approached as a _RUMOUR ONLY_, because it hasn't been confirmed, and fake Infinity leaks have happened before. But _real _leaks have also happened under similar circumstances, so we'll see. But for now, I present this image I just accidentally stumbled upon -


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> A friend sent me this. Stage is going up.



What happened to the little tree and shrub area that was there yesterday? Gone?



mmafan said:


> is it always that big??????



Yes. The beautiful view of the Chinese theater is blocked until the end of FSF.



Wendydagny said:


> I have a question about the feel the force reserved areas. I have seen a lot of places online say that the kids go down in the front....what about a kid in a wheelchair? I bought the FTF package so that my dd would be able to enjoy the festivities, but I don't want her to be unable to see because she is in a chair. This will work out ok right?
> 
> We are so excited because she is dressing up as R2D2.



The w/c viewing area in the package area changed a few times between SWW and FSF. Last I saw, it had been moved to the far left of the viewing area for FSF. It started out beside the video cameras.

The first to arrive in the chairs get front row, then it fills in behind with the next set of chairs/ECV. Last year, ds needed a watchful eye on him, so we didn't park in that area and got there early enough to get rope and one of us went beside him and the other behind the chair.


----------



## OZMom

jane2073 said:


> We bought the cute little Star Wars umbrella at Toys R Us.  I got a couple of Star Wars pools from Think Geek during their Star Wars sale.  Both were suggestions from this thread.  I am going to be broke before we get to SWW!



I do not see the pools? Am I missing something? Both DS have the Disney Store R2D2 umbrellas, Do you guys think those are big enough for "shade"?



SalmonPink said:


> Okay, so this should be approached as a _RUMOUR ONLY_, because it hasn't been confirmed, and fake Infinity leaks have happened before. But _real _leaks have also happened under similar circumstances, so we'll see. But for now, I present this image I just accidentally stumbled upon -



Nope! Nope! As much as I would love to see SW infinity characters etc. We bought DS the infinity for his birthday and 6 months laster had to get him the 2.0 for Christmas. I refuse to buy another version for at least a year!


----------



## drlaurafsu

SalmonPink said:


> Okay, so this should be approached as a _RUMOUR ONLY_, because it hasn't been confirmed, and fake Infinity leaks have happened before. But _real _leaks have also happened under similar circumstances, so we'll see. But for now, I present this image I just accidentally stumbled upon -



That would be AWESOME! DS would be all over that for Christmas


----------



## lovethattink

My son too!


----------



## jane2073

OZMom said:


> I do not see the pools? Am I missing something? Both DS have the Disney Store R2D2 umbrellas, Do you guys think those are big enough for "shade"?
> 
> Ha ha ha!!!  I meant polos!  (Stupid autocorrect!)
> Although I would not rule out buying a Star Wars pool!
> 
> The umbrellas are small but so cute!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> What happened to the little tree and shrub area that was there yesterday? Gone?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The beautiful view of the Chinese theater is blocked until the end of FSF.
> 
> 
> 
> The w/c viewing area in the package area changed a few times between SWW and FSF. Last I saw, it had been moved to the far left of the viewing area for FSF. It started out beside the video cameras.
> 
> The first to arrive in the chairs get front row, then it fills in behind with the next set of chairs/ECV. Last year, ds needed a watchful eye on him, so we didn't park in that area and got there early enough to get rope and one of us went beside him and the other behind the chair.


Yes, I guess they put up the temporary stage overnight


----------



## jane2073

We just had to pay to download DisneyInfinity 2.0.  It wasn't too much and we didn't need to buy a new game system.


----------



## SalmonPink

SalmonPink said:


> Okay, so this should be approached as a _RUMOUR ONLY_, because it hasn't been confirmed, and fake Infinity leaks have happened before. But _real _leaks have also happened under similar circumstances, so we'll see. But for now, I present this image I just accidentally stumbled upon -



Rumours suggest a possible release date of August this year, which makes sense, since the last two Infinity games came out in the summer. I waaaaant it, but I still haven't got all the figures from 2.0, because it ends up being such a pricey commitment. So I'm telling myself I'll wait until Christmas, when the special offers are good. Except we all know I'll cave and buy it on release day! I mean, Ahsoka. AHSOKA!!


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> Official Star Wars  Weekends Thread Tips and Tricks 2016 coming to a galaxy near you September 1st 2015
> And believe me it will open that day. No need to refresh or stalk



Oh, thank you !  
(Big sigh of relief)
I was wondering what I was going to do after 2015 SWW.

SWW 2016 !   
I'm in.....


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> Oh, thank you !
> (Big sigh of relief)
> I was wondering what I was going to do after 2015 SWW.
> 
> SWW 2016 !
> I'm in.....


@xApril  was the first to join the thread for this years event...who will be the first to join for next years??


----------



## slaveone

I may be incredibly addicted to such an endeavor.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> @xApril  was the first to join the thread for this years event...who will be the first to join for next years??


Which is the "Official" Start Date :  June 15th or Sept 1st
I'm ready.......


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> Which is the "Official" Start Date :  June 15th or Sept 1st
> I'm ready.......


Sept 1st


----------



## chwtom

For those familiar with the VIP package, would appreciate advice: you can sign up for Jedi Training in advance, and it doesn't have to be the day of your tour.  Would we be better off doing it on a different day (we are going to HS one other day on our trip)?

Thanks


----------



## drlaurafsu

SalmonPink said:


> Rumours suggest a possible release date of August this year, which makes sense, since the last two Infinity games came out in the summer. I waaaaant it, but I still haven't got all the figures from 2.0, because it ends up being such a pricey commitment. So I'm telling myself I'll wait until Christmas, when the special offers are good. Except we all know I'll cave and buy it on release day! I mean, Ahsoka. AHSOKA!!



FYI...big infinity sale at TRU tomorrow. I'm headed to get guardians set $20 and maybe Lone Ranger for $15.


----------



## yulilin3

chwtom said:


> For those familiar with the VIP package, would appreciate advice: you can sign up for Jedi Training in advance, and it doesn't have to be the day of your tour.  Would we be better off doing it on a different day (we are going to HS one other day on our trip)?
> 
> Thanks


yes, it would be better to do it another day because it will clear the very limited free time you have with the VIP tour. Also you could pick a morning session and that way the odds of being cancelled because of rain would go down.


----------



## OZMom

jane2073 said:


> We just had to pay to download DisneyInfinity 2.0.  It wasn't too much and we didn't need to buy a new game system.


I wasn't aware you could do that? Just download it using Xbox live?


----------



## SalmonPink

drlaurafsu said:


> FYI...big infinity sale at TRU tomorrow. I'm headed to get guardians set $20 and maybe Lone Ranger for $15.



Oooh, good tip for everyone, thanks! Unfortunately, I'm in the UK, but I have my fingers crossed I can pick up some figures when we're in the States for cheaper than the current UK price. But if I don't, I'm sure 2.0 figures will drop in price once 3.0 comes out. ,


----------



## Wendydagny

lovethattink said:


> The w/c viewing area in the package area changed a few times between SWW and FSF. Last I saw, it had been moved to the far left of the viewing area for FSF. It started out beside the video cameras.
> 
> The first to arrive in the chairs get front row, then it fills in behind with the next set of chairs/ECV. Last year, ds needed a watchful eye on him, so we didn't park in that area and got there early enough to get rope and one of us went beside him and the other behind the chair.



So if I read this right are you saying I would not be able to be with her in the wheelchair area? And she can't be in the kid's area? If that is the case I may cancel this package as it may just not work for us. She can't be left unattended because of her medical needs, and she's 8.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> @xApril  was the first to join the thread for this years event...who will be the first to join for next years??



Oh I'm in for sure, especially since I have to live vicariously through you guys this year. I don't know what I will do between 6/15 and 8/31


----------



## Wendydagny

Wanted to clarify that it's fine.... I don't expect special treatment....I just thought she'd be allowed in the back of the kids area or something. Unfortunately it's not like I can lift her to see if we are unlucky enough to not get a spot on the rope in the general area.


----------



## yulilin3

Wendydagny said:


> So if I read this right are you saying I would not be able to be with her in the wheelchair area? And she can't be in the kid's area? If that is the case I may cancel this package as it may just not work for us. She can't be left unattended because of her medical needs, and she's 8.





Wendydagny said:


> Wanted to clarify that it's fine.... I don't expect special treatment....I just thought she'd be allowed in the back of the kids area or something. Unfortunately it's not like I can lift her to see if we are unlucky enough to not get a spot on the rope in the general area.


I'm just chiming in while we wait for @lovethattink to answer. But I think your daughter can be with you in the wheelchair area. If you are there early enough she could sit on the floor and you can be behind her in the wheelchair


----------



## yulilin3

@Wendydagny  I found this video and at sec 20 you can see a little girl sitting in front of the wheelchair


----------



## Wendydagny

@yulilin3 thanks for posting that video! Makes me feel better about keeping the package. I am used to having to be places early for her needs, but I was worried there was nowhere she could even go!


----------



## yulilin3

Ok gang, I'm out for the night.


----------



## lovethattink

Wendydagny said:


> So if I read this right are you saying I would not be able to be with her in the wheelchair area? And she can't be in the kid's area? If that is the case I may cancel this package as it may just not work for us. She can't be left unattended because of her medical needs, and she's 8.





Wendydagny said:


> Wanted to clarify that it's fine.... I don't expect special treatment....I just thought she'd be allowed in the back of the kids area or something. Unfortunately it's not like I can lift her to see if we are unlucky enough to not get a spot on the rope in the general area.



I understand.  My son couldn't be left alone.  I told the cm that he can't be unattended by one of us. They said that was fine but it the area filled up then only one person could stay with him. I'm sure behind the kiddie area would be fine too. My son's w/c sits low. He'd never be able to see over and ecv.

This sww he wants to try it without his chair.  It will be in the car. And we'll take it easy and play it by ear. We gave it a few tries recently at Epcot and MK. He lasted about 3 hours before we had to leave the park for the day.


----------



## msmama

chwtom said:


> For those familiar with the VIP package, would appreciate advice: you can sign up for Jedi Training in advance, and it doesn't have to be the day of your tour.  Would we be better off doing it on a different day (we are going to HS one other day on our trip)?
> 
> Thanks



The VIP info says that Jedi Training must be signed up for at least 5 days in advance.  Just FYI.  And the VIP info suggests doing it on another day as well.


----------



## jane2073

OZMom said:


> I wasn't aware you could do that? Just download it using Xbox live?



Yes!


----------



## Cynister

Since we're waiting for Rebels Hangar...Magic Bands are done!


----------



## slaveone

Cynister said:


> Since we're waiting for Rebels Hangar...Magic Bands are done!


Those look awesome.


----------



## lchuck

Cynister said:


> Since we're waiting for Rebels Hangar...Magic Bands are done!


They all look great!  Did you follow instructions to decorate them or any tricks to share?  We just received our bands and I would love to do something special for my 2 boys.


----------



## Felipe4

Guys, I finished my R2 cake! My friend helped me decorate it!


----------



## Cynister

lchuck said:


> They all look great!  Did you follow instructions to decorate them or any tricks to share?  We just received our bands and I would love to do something special for my 2 boys.


I did them with Magic Your Band. I think easier than the tattoo application, but only slightly easier than putting a screen protector on a cell phone.


----------



## lovingeire

SalmonPink said:


> I had a sneaking suspicion things would disappear overnight, so I just left all my tabs open when I went to bed. My laptop probably hates me for it but, hey, we haven't lost the photos this way.



Thanks for posting the pictures! I really appreciate it!



Disney Diva Mom said:


> View attachment 91911 Made a couple new shirts for the kidos last night (front/back). Only problem is they want to wear them now. They still don't know we are going to sww.



Super cute! I made a similar Stormtrooper one for my oldest!


----------



## coluk003

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I'm getting Donald - ugh!
> 
> DH and I are already coordinating Monday morning - he's going to take the cat to the vet for the early morning follow up visit and I'm going to stalk the Rebel Hanger!
> 
> Our community pool opens today -way to cold for me (cold blooded) to go swimming but DD wants to go so I'll hang out and talk to the other moms   Problem is none of them share our Disney obsession and one of them even said she felt "sorry for me" when we told her about our plans to go to SWW last year - her kids have never even seen Star Wars!!!  That's just wrong on every level!


. 
Those are the people I say "oh I'm sorry it's something you can not get enjoyment out of but please don't pee in my Cheerios 



SalmonPink said:


> Rumours suggest a possible release date of August this year, which makes sense, since the last two Infinity games came out in the summer. I waaaaant it, but I still haven't got all the figures from 2.0, because it ends up being such a pricey commitment. So I'm telling myself I'll wait until Christmas, when the special offers are good. Except we all know I'll cave and buy it on release day! I mean, Ahsoka. AHSOKA!!


 I was so excited for 2.0 even got some free figures at d23, but for some reason I've lost so much interest in the infinity stuff



OZMom said:


> I wasn't aware you could do that? Just download it using Xbox live?


.      Ps4 here.



Cynister said:


> I did them with Magic Your Band. I think easier than the tattoo application, but only slightly easier than putting a screen protector on a cell phone.


.   What is this magic your band thing and was it hard to do?  And by hard I guess I mean I don't have any editing software for images and stuff like that.


----------



## lovingeire

We've had a busy day today. DH and I ran a 10K today and enjoyed the after party for a bit. Ran into one of my runDisney friends at the race which was super fun!

After the race and cleaning up I took my older boys for free comic book day. Then they each for a comic from the dollar bin in addition to the free comic books. (Because I have got to spend less before Disney!)

Grilled out, watched Paddingto. With the littles and now ready for an early bedtime. Church and the Star Wars Lego build at Toys R Us tomorrow!


----------



## cinder-ellah

Cynister said:


> Since we're waiting for Rebels Hangar...Magic Bands are done!


Wow !   Those look great !!!


----------



## Cynister

coluk003 said:


> .
> .   What is this magic your band thing and was it hard to do?  And by hard I guess I mean I don't have any editing software for images and stuff like that.


It wasn't hard, just a bit time consuming because they wanted so many characters on each side. I did use Photoshop to get clear image cuts so i could paste them onto my own background & move them around to get them in the center. If you want to do something simpler & don't have editing software, you could just as easily google "facebook cover photo" & the name of what ever theme or character you are looking for (i.e. Star Wars). The Facebook Cover Photos are already formatted in a long skinny size that would work pretty well for the application. You can preview what your image will look like on the website & manipulate it as needed. There's also a tool on the website that lets you add 3 layers of images to make up what you need on the band. The website is www.magicyourband.com. I believe there's a coupon code listed on 516 of this thread.


----------



## Candleshoe

Ooooh Guinne Pigs, I have a favor to ask!   Will someone please scan and upload the HS-SWW maps/brochures on say Monday after you are done Feeling the Force?


----------



## SalmonPink

Morning, all! Still getting Donalds on the Rebel Hanger page. Darn that duck!


----------



## Tltorrez

Wendydagny said:


> So if I read this right are you saying I would not be able to be with her in the wheelchair area? And she can't be in the kid's area? If that is the case I may cancel this package as it may just not work for us. She can't be left unattended because of her medical needs, and she's 8.



Depending on crowds at least one party member can always stay in wheelchair seating. Standard policy, regardless of age. And if the wheelchair area for the tour is full, there will be a regular wheelchair area as well. As with everything, getting there early gets her the best view but you will never have to leave her unattended.

I should add that the CMs in regular wheelchair seating are among the best and most experienced. And the most wonderful. They have to be to keep non-disabled parties from encroaching, politely but zealously. I would assume that the tour guides have to have similar skills.


----------



## meganhernandez76

Is the symphony in the stars fireworks show shown every night in May or just on fri/sat/sun of Star Wars weekends?


----------



## heidi8

Just a note that the website reservation system still can't tell that the Feel the Force Premium package and a breakfast reso at the Dine-In are different things, and one should be able to hold both reservations. I'm sure I can fix this by calling WDWDINE but it feels like such a weird glitch to still have.


----------



## Tltorrez

meganhernandez76 said:


> Is the symphony in the stars fireworks show shown every night in May or just on fri/sat/sun of Star Wars weekends?



Just weekends.


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Ooooh Guinne Pigs, I have a favor to ask!   Will someone please scan and upload the HS-SWW maps/brochures on say Monday after you are done Feeling the Force?


If the WDW doesn't post it a few days before the first weekend (last year they did), and it's not leaked a few days before (last year it was) I will take pictures of each side on Friday morning while waiting to enter DHS and post it here


----------



## lovethattink

meganhernandez76 said:


> Is the symphony in the stars fireworks show shown every night in May or just on fri/sat/sun of Star Wars weekends?



Just SWW, no weekdays.


----------



## AThrillingChase

heidi8 said:


> Just a note that the website reservation system still can't tell that the Feel the Force Premium package and a breakfast reso at the Dine-In are different things, and one should be able to hold both reservations. I'm sure I can fix this by calling WDWDINE but it feels like such a weird glitch to still have.



When i did a dining search to look for RH just now, it looks like the galactic breakfast and a few other restaurants are not even showing in search results. Hooray for glitches!


----------



## yulilin3

Does anyone remember when did the character meals opened for booking? I like to  keep the timeline of things opening for booking in the first post to help plan for next year and I didn't make a note of that day.


----------



## Willow tree

What time will the rebel hanger ADR open tomorrow?  Is it 6am?


----------



## sophy1996

yulilin3 said:


> Does anyone remember when did the character meals opened for booking? I like to  keep the timeline of things opening for booking in the first post to help plan for next year and I didn't make a note of that day.


Disney Food Blog says reservations opened on December 3, 2014.  I saw the heading many times when I was searching for the Feel the Force packages to open (before I found this awesome thread!).


----------



## lovethattink

Willow tree said:


> What time will the rebel hanger ADR open tomorrow?  Is it 6am?



Nobody knows. I hope it's early because we are going to DHS for May the 4th.


----------



## mamadragona

So just pulled out the crafty and made DD this to wear to DHS.  DD picked out all the fabric.  Still not sure if we will have time to do a Baymax M&G, but we will def stop by and see how long the wait is.  The rest of us have our SW shirts.


----------



## lovingeire

Got an email that our MagicBands shipped today! 29 days to go. Put up the countdown calendar one of the DISigners made for us! So excited!


----------



## markmcalear

I have a 4pm ADR on May 15th at 50s PT. Want to move it forward about an hour now so that I can hit Rebel Hangar before my D-Tech appointment. Gonna have to check those ADRs regularly and keep everything crossed


----------



## Fire14

yulilin3 said:


> Does anyone remember when did the character meals opened for booking? I like to  keep the timeline of things opening for booking in the first post to help plan for next year and I didn't make a note of that day.



I check in may 13th and I made my H+V 180+10 days prior no issue.


----------



## SalmonPink

mamadragona said:


> So just pulled out the crafty and made DD this to wear to DHS.  DD picked out all the fabric.  Still not sure if we will have time to do a Baymax M&G, but we will def stop by and see how long the wait is.  The rest of us have our SW shirts.



So cute, I love that Baymax fabric! We haven't really found much Big Hero 6 clothing here in the UK, beyond the Disney Store website - just a 2-pack of t-shirts for boys from H&M and absolutely nothing for girls. Great idea, though, making your own.


----------



## frisbeego

I need costume advice.  I'm a single dad who can't sew a button.  I'm set to order the Ezra costume for DS6 from the Disney store site here.  It's a "bodysuit" from man-made materials, so I'm sure it will be hot.  Unfortunately, some of the better details are in the legs, so I'm reluctant to just cut them off.

If I take this to a tailor, could they modify it to make it better-suited for the heat?  Some thoughts I had - could you make the pant legs detachable with a zipper or velcro?  could you put vents in somewhere (possibly using orange netting)?

Thanks for any advice you might give.


----------



## Tltorrez

Willow tree said:


> What time will the rebel hanger ADR open tomorrow?  Is it 6am?



Phones open at 7:00. Online is refreshed by 6:00 though sometimes earlier. But it may not be released until the Disney Parks Blog announcement, which would more likely be around 10:00.


----------



## markmcalear

Tltorrez said:


> Phones open at 7:00. Online is refreshed by 6:00 though sometimes earlier. But it may not be released until the Disney Parks Blog announcement, which would more likely be around 10:00.



is it confirmed that ADRs will open tomorrow?


----------



## Candleshoe

markmcalear said:


> is it confirmed that ADRs will open tomorrow?


No   But we live on hope.




soniam said:


> DS and I really need to practice on our ukeleles


Are you on the Texas Ukelele group?   My daughter plays, too!   She's been taking lessons at Guitar Center for a couple of years now.  Last month she switched to Bass Guitar.



yulilin3 said:


> If the WDW doesn't post it a few days before the first weekend (last year they did), and it's not leaked a few days before (last year it was) I will take pictures of each side on Friday morning while waiting to enter DHS and post it here


Thanks!   OH I hope it's leaked!


----------



## AngiTN

heidi8 said:


> Just a note that the website reservation system still can't tell that the Feel the Force Premium package and a breakfast reso at the Dine-In are different things, and one should be able to hold both reservations. I'm sure I can fix this by calling WDWDINE but it feels like such a weird glitch to still have.


I do have both reservations and they show separately on MDE. Granted, I had the FtF package booked before I booked SciFi, in case order makes the difference. So you only see 1 on your MDE reservation list?


----------



## mamadragona

SalmonPink said:


> So cute, I love that Baymax fabric! We haven't really found much Big Hero 6 clothing here in the UK, beyond the Disney Store website - just a 2-pack of t-shirts for boys from H&M and absolutely nothing for girls. Great idea, though, making your own.



Girl BH6 is tough to find, and focuses on the girl characters.  DD is very picky and wanted something girly. It's just a pillowcase dress, so not too tough to sew, but nice and cool.

Eta, got the fabric at Joanne's


----------



## inkedupmomma

Trying to read through all the pages, but not finding an answer (possibly because there isn't one) but do we know a price for the RH? and what that includes? Is there a kids price? I keep getting Donald too, and I completely missed the blog post with pics of the meals :/


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

inkedupmomma said:


> Trying to read through all the pages, but not finding an answer (possibly because there isn't one) but do we know a price for the RH? and what that includes? Is there a kids price? I keep getting Donald too, and I completely missed the blog post with pics of the meals :/


prices I've seen posted (here) are food is $14.99 and under - no idea how much each thing is.  No cover charge from what we can tell and no specific kids food (although the chicken and waffles looks very kid friendly)

edited to add - somewhere in the last several pages (?) there are pictures of the food on this thread - a smart Diser posted them!


----------



## inkedupmomma

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> prices I've seen posted (here) are food is $14.99 and under - no idea how much each thing is.  No cover charge from what we can tell and no specific kids food (although the chicken and waffles looks very kid friendly)
> 
> edited to add - somewhere in the last several pages (?) there are pictures of the food on this thread - a smart Diser posted them!


Thanks for the quick reply! I went back about 10 pages, but didn't see the answer. Hate that they announced it then pulled it :/  Why can't they just announce things and say opens at such and such a date?? I swear its to make us feel like we are getting a secret prize that no one knows about! LOL!!!  I saw fruit kabob looking things that my kids would like and I did see those chicken and waffles, looked yum. Drinks sounded good too!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

inkedupmomma said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I went back about 10 pages, but didn't see the answer. Hate that they announced it then pulled it :/  Why can't they just announce things and say opens at such and such a date?? I swear its to make us feel like we are getting a secret prize that no one knows about! LOL!!!  I saw fruit kabob looking things that my kids would like and I did see those chicken and waffles, looked yum. Drinks sounded good too!


the thread moves quickly - I think the pictures were posted on Friday but I'm not sure.  Someone here will know where they are (probably the poster) and will be able to link you to them.


----------



## cinder-ellah

inkedupmomma said:


> Trying to read through all the pages, but not finding an answer (possibly because there isn't one) but do we know a price for the RH? and what that includes? Is there a kids price? I keep getting Donald too, and I completely missed the blog post with pics of the meals :/


I think its "off the menu"  $15 and under

Oh, good .....someone already posted the info


----------



## Itinkso

Salmon Pink posted the photos early Saturday morning. Here are a couple of hers that I sent to DD so that she could laugh!

  



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> the thread moves quickly - I think the pictures were posted on Friday but I'm not sure.  Someone here will know where they are (probably the poster) and will be able to link you to them.


----------



## cinder-ellah

inkedupmomma said:


> Trying to read through all the pages, but not finding an answer (possibly because there isn't one) but do we know a price for the RH? and what that includes? Is there a kids price? I keep getting Donald too, and I completely missed the blog post with pics of the meals :/


Page 561 / #11211 & #11212 has GREAT pictures !
(I don't know how to put the link in)

edited :  Gee, I surprised myself and did get the link in !


----------



## SalmonPink

cinder-ellah said:


> Page 561 / #11211 & #11212 has GREAT pictures !
> (I don't know how to put the link in)
> 
> edited :  Gee, I surprised myself and did get the link in !



Yay, I get hungry all over again every time I see the pictures! 

Don't forget to scroll up, too - there's pictures of the cupcakes and fruit/cheese skewers a little higher on that page.


----------



## RookieLady

How long are stars of the saga and darth maul shows?  Trying to figure out where to put rebel hangar.


----------



## soniam

Candleshoe said:


> Are you on the Texas Ukelele group?   My daughter plays, too!   She's been taking lessons at Guitar Center for a couple of years now.  Last month she switched to Bass Guitar.



No, it's through Groundwork Music Projects. They started doing group parent/child lessons in February at Strange Brew on Manchaca. We haven't had too many lessons yet, maybe 6. It's been a little slow going, because DS9 is the oldest kid in the group. However, some of the other parents and one of the kids are very musical. I am having to relearn how to read music, because I quit playing the cello before 7th grade. Also, neither DS nor I have ever played anything like the uke or guitar. The cello fingering is much different. We like it and hope continue taking lessons once these are over. If this group doesn't offer more, we will try to find somewhere else. I bought DS a decent ukelele years ago, but we had never learned to play it until now. I bought one for myself from the instructor. We are hoping to learn to play Tropical Serenade (theme to the Enchanted Tiki Room) on our ukes together.


----------



## yulilin3

RookieLady said:


> How long are stars of the saga and darth maul shows?  Trying to figure out where to put rebel hangar.


SotS with pre show 45 minutes. VttM 30 minutes


----------



## lovethattink

RookieLady said:


> How long are stars of the saga and darth maul shows?  Trying to figure out where to put rebel hangar.



I went through every day we are at SWW and wrote down the best times based on the SW show FP+ we have. That way if one day isn't available I'm already for the next day and time to try.


----------



## HCinKC

Disney Diva Mom said:


> View attachment 91911 Made a couple new shirts for the kidos last night (front/back). Only problem is they want to wear them now. They still don't know we are going to sww.





lchuck said:


> Any hints on where the image came for the front of the shirt?  If it's something you can and wouldn't mind sharing, I'd love to make one of those for my sons.  Thanks!


I was going to ask if it was iron on transfer or paint.  SO, @lchuck, if you don't have a cutting machine, you can print it on iron on transfer. That would be easiest. You could also print or freehand it on freezer paper, cut it out, iron it on the shirt, paint the cut outs, pull of the paper. It is pretty easy to do. You just have to be sure to get the edges ironed on well. Just google freezer paper shirts or something similar.



Cynister said:


> Since we're waiting for Rebels Hangar...Magic Bands are done!


Love that R2! Is that one of the official Disney slider things?



frisbeego said:


> I need costume advice.  I'm a single dad who can't sew a button.  I'm set to order the Ezra costume for DS6 from the Disney store site here.  It's a "bodysuit" from man-made materials, so I'm sure it will be hot.  Unfortunately, some of the better details are in the legs, so I'm reluctant to just cut them off.
> 
> If I take this to a tailor, could they modify it to make it better-suited for the heat?  Some thoughts I had - could you make the pant legs detachable with a zipper or velcro?  could you put vents in somewhere (possibly using orange netting)?
> 
> Thanks for any advice you might give.


That is a nice looking costume! Yes, in theory a tailor should be able to do those things. It is hard to tell from the website, but the trickiest part would definitely be separating the pants. It looks like there is a seam below the belt, but I would bet there is not enough fabric left on the inside to add a zipper or elastic. Velcro may be easier since even if the tailor had to add another strip of orange with velcro, it could attach to the underside of the shirt and not be seen. They don't show the back side of the costume, but my thought to make it cool enough would be to replace the entire back side with something breathable, solid chest piece and arms with breathable back. I'm not sure about the seams, so that may not be possible.

It has a really nice sale price, but it still isn't cheap per se. Plus, add on the cost of a tailor which may be more than you think. Personally, I would take the photos on the website to a tailor and ask what they think before counting on that plan. Either way, thumbs up for even thinking about it. Way to go, dad!


----------



## Itinkso

@Candleshoe, @soniam and anyone else who lives in Texas: if you happen to be in the Laredo area next weekend, my favorite Minnie will be at the Disney Store Grand Opening! Mickey and Minnie will kick off the celebration and also do meet and greets. If anyone has the chance to go, please give Minnie a hug for me and let her know it's from me!

****Guinea Pig Garrison:*
If you are able to book an ADR for Rebel Hangar, please post the info on the Roll Call thread as soon as possible. I'll add the info to my tagged list that I'll post here and on the Roll Call thread before I'm "off to Neverland 5K" at DL on Thursday morning. Thanks!


----------



## Candleshoe

Itinkso said:


> @Candleshoe, @soniam and anyone else who lives in Texas: if you happen to be in the Laredo area next weekend, my favorite Minnie will be at the Disney Store Grand Opening! Mickey and Minnie will kick off the celebration and also do meet and greets. If anyone has the chance to go, please give Minnie a hug for me and let her know it's from me!
> 
> ****Guinea Pig Garrison:*
> If you are able to book an ADR for Rebel Hangar, pease post the info on the Roll Call thread as soon as possible. I'll add the info to my tagged list that I'll post here and on the Roll Call thread before I'm "off to Neverland 5K" at DL on Thursday morning. Thanks!


how fun!!  I'm a real long way from Laredo -- though I grew up only 90 miles away.   I hope she has fun!


----------



## Itinkso

Candleshoe said:


> how fun!!  I'm a real long way from Laredo -- though I grew up only 90 miles away.   I hope she has fun!


Thanks! I'm obviously not up on Texas geography. And, Minnie always has fun!!


----------



## Tltorrez

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> prices I've seen posted (here) are food is $14.99 and under - no idea how much each thing is.  No cover charge from what we can tell and no specific kids food (although the chicken and waffles looks very kid friendly)
> 
> edited to add - somewhere in the last several pages (?) there are pictures of the food on this thread - a smart Diser posted them!



Lounge food tends to be priced between $7.99 and $14.99.


----------



## Tltorrez

HCinKC said:


> It has a really nice sale price, but it still isn't cheap per se. Plus, add on the cost of a tailor which may be more than you think. Personally, I would take the photos on the website to a tailor and ask what they think before counting on that plan. Either way, thumbs up for even thinking about it. Way to go, dad!



Also it typically takes a week just get pants hemmed, so allow plenty of time to get the alterations.


----------



## CindySwims

Went to the ToysRUs Star Wars Lego event today. My boys both got a free build and take set and all Star Wars items were on sale. The signage all said buy one, get one 40 percent off, but my receipt gave an additional 30 percent off each item and the 40 off.


----------



## KKBDisMom

Just bought 4 boxes of Star Wars Nabisco Graham crackers from Walmart! My husband was laughing at me because I saw them and dove...my kids all love them, plus they're SW, so I figured they'd be perfect to bring for snacks for them for when we're waiting in lines  I got SO excited!


----------



## prgal0715

In case anyone is in the mood for some Star Wars shopping (and who isn't these days?): Spencer's is having a 25% off SW merch sale. There are some pretty cute tops, bags, costumes, etc. And there's free shipping over $30! http://www.spencersonline.com/trends-music_tv-movie_star-wars/


----------



## Cluelyss

sophy1996 said:


> Disney Food Blog says reservations opened on December 3, 2014.  I saw the heading many times when I was searching for the Feel the Force packages to open (before I found this awesome thread!).


Definitely in November sometime, as booking these meals got us talking about another trip, and we were already into our 180 days by then (though not by much, so end of November, as our trip begins May 29).


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

KKBDisMom said:


> Just bought 4 boxes of Star Wars Nabisco Graham crackers from Walmart! My husband was laughing at me because I saw them and dove...my kids all love them, plus they're SW, so I figured they'd be perfect to bring for snacks for them for when we're waiting in lines  I got SO excited!


I haven't seen these - are they star wars shaped somehow or 'just' a Star Wars box?


----------



## KKBDisMom

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I haven't seen these - are they star wars shaped somehow or 'just' a Star Wars box?


SW shaped! A storm trooper, c3po, r2d2, Vader, leia, chewy, & Yoda. They're really cute! 1st time I've seen them was today


----------



## Music City Mama

KKBDisMom said:


> Just bought 4 boxes of Star Wars Nabisco Graham crackers from Walmart! My husband was laughing at me because I saw them and dove...my kids all love them, plus they're SW, so I figured they'd be perfect to bring for snacks for them for when we're waiting in lines  I got SO excited!



I bought these at Publix yesterday. And at Target, they had these ginormous boxes of Cheerios with Star Wars posters (different one in every box) -- they're small -- about 9x12, but cute. The super-sized Trix boxes had them too. I just happened to notice them near the check-out lines. Aaaannnd.... my kids ate SW-shaped Kraft Mac 'n Cheese for lunch today. We're on Star Wars overload here.


----------



## Candleshoe

Happy weekend!   As a reminder, summer in Florida is wicked hot, so:


----------



## slaveone

Let's see purchases of the day included SW cheerios and honey nut cheerios. Also a set of jello jigglers molds so I can make more jello shots erm I mean jello protein snacks. I also thought longingly of going to Kohls because there ad had some awesome star wars shirts but I was good.


----------



## kpd6901

OK.  So I come home and find my wife shopping for Disney shirts  on Disney Store online....and I can't remember how far back on this too-fast-moving blog that people were talking about May the 4th specials online.  Can someone help me out?


----------



## slaveone

In case anyone wants one for tomorrow there are Jedi Mickey Dinners available at 545 for 2.


----------



## slaveone

kpd6901 said:


> OK.  So I come home and find my wife shopping for Disney shirts  on Disney Store online....and I can't remember how far back on this too-fast-moving blog that people were talking about May the 4th specials online.  Can someone help me out?


30% off star wars select styles. On the fourth there may be a pin with purchase.


----------



## kpd6901

slaveone said:


> 30% off star wars select styles. On the fourth there may be a pin with purchase.


Is that only for purchases made tomorrow? or is that for the entire weekend?


----------



## Monykalyn

My son is killing me today! He's now trying to use Jedi mind tricks to convince us to go back to Disney for Star Wars weekends! He is gonna flip when we tell him we are going. Just waiting on magic bands to get here. He also reminded me he needs a Star Wars shirt so I guess I'll be looking for bargains tomorrow


----------



## slaveone

kpd6901 said:


> Is that only for purchases made tomorrow? or is that for the entire weekend?


All weekend on the sale.


----------



## lovingeire

Boys had fun at the Lego Star Wars build at Toys R Us today. No shopping for us though as they are saving for Disney. I am  resisting the urge to visit the Disney Store though!


----------



## slaveone

Awesome I restrained myself from going to Toys' R'Us today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## OZMom

We hit Toys-R-us, Disney store (did not see the pin? but we did get 30% off and star wars trading cards) and the Lego store. The manager at our Lego store had no idea what I was talking about with the Star Wars event so I was a little disappointed, but we did score some awesome stuff, so it was a successful day


----------



## yulilin3

Not SWW related but I thought some might want to know. Characterpalooza well continue to be offered at the gates by the exit  of Tower of Terror.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Not SWW related but I thought some might want to know. Characterpalooza well continue to be offered at the gates by the exit  of Tower of Terror.



But not on SW weekends, right?


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Not SWW related but I thought some might want to know. Characterpalooza well continue to be offered at the gates by the exit  of Tower of Terror.



During SWW?


----------



## yulilin3

Yes during sww


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Yes during sww



Seriously?!  That would be so great!  My holy grail character is Mushu and my BF's is Robin Hood, so this will give us three chances to see one or both instead of just 1 on Monday!


----------



## msmama

My son went with his Dad to the Toys R Us thing today.  Apparently they had a storm trooper walking around, which my son would NOT get near.  He says he's not getting his picture taken with anyone from the empire. 



I told him he had to (yep, evil mom here) and he compromised saying fine, but he will NOT stand on the lightsaber side.  

So glad he's pulling this with less than 2 weeks to go?!?!?!


----------



## CinderElsa

The ADR date for our Halloween trip is tomorrow so I will be up at 6 AM & will have the Rebel Hangar on my list of things to check...  Seems to be the last piece we need.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Yes during sww


That's awesome!!! Do we know what time(s)????


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> That's awesome!!! Do we know what time(s)????


I'm not sure. But I would think it's the same times as when they have 2 F!


----------



## KKBDisMom

yulilin3 said:


> Yes during sww


Oh thats AWESOME! I was thinking we'd miss it this trip! Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

OMG, that is awesome about Characterpalooza!  I assume it will be at the same time as the other days of the week...which is 6:10 per Kenny the Pirate.


----------



## slaveone

Well I went to Kmart to get a mother's day gift which I managed but I also got a star wars rebels blanket on clearance and a storm trooper pillow pal. Said storm trooper may be going to HS tomorrow. I still have a Princess Leia Slave lego figure in my amazon cart to strangle a Jabba cupcake with. Yep I may be weird.


----------



## RedM94

Any thoughts on tomorrow and the Rebel Hangar?  Will it open at midnight, or at 6:00 am?  I am cursed with waking up at 2:00 am every night and will check then.  I will also check at 4:00 when I get up for work.


----------



## yulilin3

No idea on the RH. It looks like we're all ready and set and in stalking mode


----------



## slaveone

Is it bad that the webpage with Donald on it is still up and gets occasionally clicked to see if it is up.


----------



## lovethattink

RedM94 said:


> Any thoughts on tomorrow and the Rebel Hangar?  Will it open at midnight, or at 6:00 am?  I am cursed with waking up at 2:00 am every night and will check then.  I will also check at 4:00 when I get up for work.



I wish I knew. This is the first May the 4th that dh has off work and we are going to DHS. I hope it's released before we leave home and I don't have to keep checking.



yulilin3 said:


> No idea on the RH. It looks like we're all ready and set and in stalking mode



Please let me know if it does!!


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> Is it bad that the webpage with Donald on it is still up and gets occasionally clicked to see if it is up.


I've tried to stay away today...mainly because I've been busy grocery shopping, cleaning, doing laundry and cooking so I can have time tomorrow to stalk


----------



## mamadragona

We did TRU too.  Kids had great fun.  Not very busy, I was surprised!  They had Geoffrey walking around.  I also got a rebel play set for $10 and another one for $6 (B1G1 40% off) for DSs BFF's birthday. DS and DD have it open now and are having fun.


----------



## Cluelyss

slaveone said:


> Is it bad that the webpage with Donald on it is still up and gets occasionally clicked to see if it is up.


Me too


----------



## Bugdozer

What is characterplooza?


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> Not SWW related but I thought some might want to know. Characterpalooza well continue to be offered at the gates by the exit  of Tower of Terror.


I don't see it scheduled on Kenny's site for May 15, 16 or 17th.  I hope it is going on and I just haven't located that it is.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Bugdozer said:


> What is characterplooza?


http://www.kennythepirate.com/2012/05/08/tuesday-tip-take-advantage-of-character-palooza/


----------



## soniam

Bugdozer said:


> What is characterplooza?



I have never done it, but here's the link from Kenny the Pirate.

http://www.kennythepirate.com/category/character-palooza-2/


----------



## lovethattink

Bugdozer said:


> What is characterplooza?



It's an unadvertised character meet and greet near the exit of ToT. From the store you would walk straight out and there is a gate to your left where the characters will either be or come out from.


----------



## RedM94

As much as I love Donald, I am getting tired of seeing him tell me the Rebel Hangar is busy. At least tell me Stitich ate the page a little more often.


----------



## mamadragona

Out of curiosity, how allergy friendly do you think all the cool SW food will be?  My kids can't have dairy and all the cool star wars desserts look likely to have dairy.  I just don't want to play it up, and then they are stuck with only fruit or a generic cupcake, ykim?  I had the CM make sure their allergy was added to all ADRs, but IDK if there was a place for it for FtF.  I know the parade has Popsicles.  More thinking about all the really fun SW food at H&V and the dessert party.

TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

For the dessert party I think all of it had milk in it. They did put out done fruit last year when people with allergies started complaining of no options.
My daughter is dairy, eggs and gluten intolerant. She already knows that she can have maybe one our two desserts and she'll be ready for the consequences, it's usually stomach ache and headache


----------



## yulilin3

I haven't done the H&V sw meal but we are doing it mothers day, I'll make sure to check


----------



## RedM94

mamadragona said:


> Out of curiosity, how allergy friendly do you think all the cool SW food will be?  My kids can't have dairy and all the cool star wars desserts look likely to have dairy.  I just don't want to play it up, and then they are stuck with only fruit or a generic cupcake, ykim?  I had the CM make sure their allergy was added to all ADRs, but IDK if there was a place for it for FtF.  I know the parade has Popsicles.  More thinking about all the really fun SW food at H&V and the dessert party.
> 
> TIA!



My son has life threatening food allergies to peanut and sesame.  Disney has always been great.  The only down side is the dessert parties.  At least they always have Mickey premium bars, which kept him happy.

If you are eating at at Sci-Fi, ask for Chef Albert.  He is awesome with food allergies.

Rick


----------



## Dugette

You guys seen these yet? Just noticed at Target.


----------



## OZMom

We had them at our Target a few weeks ago and my kids were ecstatic. DS5 can't have food coloring so we only bought a few boxes and every time I have been back I haven't seen them  I definitely have not seen the food-coloring free version


----------



## slaveone

Those were tasty tonight.


----------



## Dugette

I think I missed something - is there going to be Characterpalooza during SWW? I thought I'd read there wasn't?


----------



## yulilin3

I'm getting reports that there will be since they moved it to ToT exit.
The reason why they didn't do it last year was that they used do it on streets of America and that area was used for sww characters.
With the frozen sing along they moved it to ToT exit.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> I'm getting reports that there will be since they moved it to ToT exit.
> The reason why they didn't do it last year was that they used do it on streets of America and that area was used for sww characters.
> With the frozen sing along they moved it to ToT exit.


Yay !  I hope it will be happening on the SWW.  I haven't done it before.  Will it be posted somewhere ?


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> Yes during sww


Awesome! Thanks for the heads up. We have an after lunch break planned for all of our days, swinging back by HS for this before the intended park. ODS was kind of bummed we wouldn't do it three days since he really wants Robin Hood. Hopefully, this ups our chances!



mamadragona said:


> We did TRU too.  Kids had great fun.  Not very busy, I was surprised!  They had Geoffrey walking around.  I also got a rebel play set for $10 and another one for $6 (B1G1 40% off) for DSs BFF's birthday. DS and DD have it open now and are having fun.


Ours was pretty quiet, too, maybe 10 kids. ODS was like "who's Geoffry?" lol. We skipped all other toys...except one series 13 minifig. ODS does fencing, and I finally found the fencer! I have felt about 49058497563 of those tiny little packages. People always look at me like a crazy person haha. So glad I can stop!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> I'm getting reports that there will be since they moved it to ToT exit.
> The reason why they didn't do it last year was that they used do it on streets of America and that area was used for sww characters.
> With the frozen sing along they moved it to ToT exit.


Would it most likely follow the pattern now? With two F! Would there only be one Chafacterpalooza at 6:10?  With 3 full days for SWW we only have one evening without something scheduled yet (Saturday) but we're hoping to do RH that evening.  Most likely I'm going to shoot for 4:30 so we have enough time if Characterpalooza is at 6:10


----------



## stasijane

Is the link for the RH posted in a specific page? I amore not having  luck searching fit it from my phone.  Thank you.

Or maybe I am confused? Fell behind in keeping up with my trip this year and was excited to read about the RH and seen someone mention bookin starting tomorrow?


----------



## pollyanna30

If you enter the search term Rebel on the Disney Parks website one of the links takes you to question asked on the Disney Moms Panel. The answer has some serious misinformation. That lady sure did ask her question at the wrong place! She should have come here instead. 

http://disneyparksmomspanel.disney.go.com/questions.aspx?pgm=2&pid=43&cid=66&qid=282801

"We will be visiting WDW in mid May and have a question about Starwars weekend. I understand there is an opening with the Starwars characters before the park opens (before rope drop) How early should we get to Hollywood Studios to be in time for the show?" - Asked by Patricia from Texas on 4/12/2015

"Each morning of Star Wars Weekends at Disney's Hollywood Studios, you'll catch a few Stormtroopers surveying the grounds and looking for rebels among the Guests. You'll catch them above the turnstiles or even in the park, wisecracking and possibly creating some great photo opportunities. This early morning Stormtrooper show of sorts starts around 8:15 a.m., so I suggest getting the park early to get in your clone-created giggles."


----------



## stasijane

Thanks. I found it right after I posted.


----------



## Itinkso

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Would it most likely follow the pattern now? With two F! Would there only be one Chafacterpalooza at 6:10?  With 3 full days for SWW we only have one evening without something scheduled yet (Saturday) but we're hoping to do RH that evening.  Most likely I'm going to shoot for 4:30 so we have enough time if Characterpalooza is at 6:10


The pattern never changes. With a 10:30 Fant, the earliest Palooza can begin is 6:00 and the characters have to get in place before the gates open. It's always best to aim to arrive close to 6:00p.

Palooza does get canceled a lot due to weather conditions... so keep that in mind.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ok troops.  Game plan for tomorrow?  If it comes up right away in the morning, that will be 6 am eastern time, correct?

So check at 6 am.  If not at 6 am, then start stalking the Disney blog for an announcement.  That sound good?


----------



## bgg319

What exactly is characterpalozza?


----------



## mamadragona

yulilin3 said:


> I haven't done the H&V sw meal but we are doing it mothers day, I'll make sure to check



Okay, Yulilin.  If it isn't much fun for our kids, then put in a good word that there should be. . Or perhaps the Disney Fairy godmother that granted us the Cantina is lurking, and can put in a good word.  At LEAST on Sat, May 16, if anyone is listening...  LOL. 

Maybe I could get creative.  If the H&V can make a fun allergen-friendly dessert, maybe DH and I could order it too, but take it to go, saving it for the kids for the dessert party?  Ahh, it's good to talk this out now.


----------



## Itinkso

bgg319 said:


> What exactly is characterpalozza?


It's an informal meet and greet with characters who appear in Fantasmic. It occurs at the gate area near the ToT exit. The pattern is 4.5 hours before the 2nd Fantasmic. So, 6:00 is the target time for Palooza during SWW. 

Anywhere from 6-12 characters may appear for 15-20 minutes: no Photopass and no line Attendants. Most of the Attendants out there are also Fant performers who can't come out in their show costumes. It's a rare opportunity to meet up with show caliber characters. Kenny the pirate has info: http://www.kennythepirate.com/2012/05/08/tuesday-tip-take-advantage-of-character-palooza/


----------



## CindySwims

I hope the dessert party has some gluten free options. Disney is always so good at having options at almost every restaurant I didn't even think about there not being anything at the party. Might need to pack a few treats just in case. (or maybe save something from the sci-fi breakfast)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Getting closer so need a few more pictures from last year - 1st weekend.  Can't seem to stay away from that first weekend.....


----------



## jrjankowski8

Anything going on tomorrow for May the 4th. I know they're starting the special character meals. Also heard from a cashier that they are doing fireworks.  Any characters?


----------



## heyitsmejosh

jrjankowski8 said:


> Anything going on tomorrow for May the 4th. I know they're starting the special character meals. Also heard from a cashier that they are doing fireworks.  Any characters?


past couple years theyve had pins and teeshirts


----------



## lchuck

I've been working on our daily plan and am looking for advice on how early to line up for the various Star Wars theater shows.  We've got FP+ for 1 show on Sat (SW Rebels) and 2 on Sun (Ewok's Tale, Obi-Wan & Beyond), but as I understand it, that doesn't guarantee seats in the theater, so how early do people line up for the shows?  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## ArielRae

Hope everyone is ready to try and get Rebels lounge.


----------



## Koh1977

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Seriously?!  That would be so great!  My holy grail character is Mushu and my BF's is Robin Hood, so this will give us three chances to see one or both instead of just 1 on Monday!



I thought I saw that Mushu is part of the Dinoland Dance Party at AK?


----------



## yulilin3

lchuck said:


> I've been working on our daily plan and am looking for advice on how early to line up for the various Star Wars theater shows.  We've got FP+ for 1 show on Sat (SW Rebels) and 2 on Sun (Ewok's Tale, Obi-Wan & Beyond), but as I understand it, that doesn't guarantee seats in the theater, so how early do people line up for the shows?  Thanks for any advice!


If you have a fp you are guaranteed a seat. It's only on the standby that you don't know if you'll get in or not. I would recommend being at the fp line 30 minutes before the show.


----------



## southernfriedmom

Koh1977 said:


> I thought I saw that Mushu is part of the Dinoland Dance Party at AK?



He often is but I just read on Kenny the Pirate that they are discontinuing the Dinoland Dance Party soon (can't remember the exact date but before we get there for SWW)


----------



## Cluelyss

Koh1977 said:


> I thought I saw that Mushu is part of the Dinoland Dance Party at AK?


I thought I read they were canceling that?


----------



## Cluelyss

ArielRae said:


> Hope everyone is ready to try and get Rebels lounge.
> 
> View attachment 92370


Still getting Donald at 5:58, not a good sign!!


----------



## yulilin3

Happy May the 4th everyone...good luck


----------



## slaveone

You know I think it mean that only Donald and Stitch have to tell people bad news.


----------



## BrittneyMarie

Oh man, I have to be in class all day today, but you'd better believe my ipad is coming along with me. hopefully 1) I can pick up wifi on campus and 2) the rebel hangar comes up to book online.


----------



## CJK

Still seeing Donald at 6am.


----------



## BrittneyMarie

I don't even like Donald anymore. Thanks, Disney


----------



## yulilin3

stasijane said:


> Is the link for the RH posted in a specific page? I amore not having  luck searching fit it from my phone.  Thank you.
> 
> Or maybe I am confused? Fell behind in keeping up with my trip this year and was excited to read about the RH and seen someone mention bookin starting tomorrow?


the broken link to the Official DPB that never happened. I think they might actually announce it before is open for booking, but I could be wrong
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...eekends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/#photo-8


----------



## heidi8

I'd feel better if we got this Donald:


----------



## southernfriedmom

Can anyone post the link again that everyone is trying?  I was on a different computer during our last RH stalking adventure.  I too want to get angry with Donald...


----------



## lchuck

yulilin3 said:


> If you have a fp you are guaranteed a seat. It's only on the standby that you don't know if you'll get in or not. I would recommend being at the fp line 30 minutes before the show.


Thank you!  That makes it much easier to schedule, I guess that's what FP+ is supposed to be about.


----------



## heidi8

I'm trying this one: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/ - but I keep checking this too: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/


----------



## lchuck

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


----------



## lchuck

What does everyone think?  Can I go back to bed for another couple of hours?


----------



## yulilin3

lchuck said:


> What does everyone think?  Can I go back to bed for another couple of hours?


that is a question I will not answer...there's no way of knowing, also no way of knowing how many people out there know about the Hangar.
Trend in Disney opening stuff up for SWW:
SWW Character dinning: opened up overnight, I got a text from a friend at 5:30am telling me it was open for booking 
Premium Packages: opened at 10am
VIP Tour: Opened at 9am
Rebel Lounge :???


----------



## BobaFettFan

I'm tired but here!


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## BrittneyMarie

I made the mistake of getting all nostalgic when I saw a bottle of Big Red at the grocery store yesterday. Turns out there's actually a lot of caffeine in that stuff, so I'm running on 0 sleep for the first time since I was a teenager. Oops! At least I'm awake!


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> that is a question I will not answer...there's no way of knowing, also no way of knowing how many people out there know about the Hangar.
> Trend in Disney opening stuff up for SWW:
> SWW Character dinning: opened up overnight, I got a text from a friend at 5:30am telling me it was open for booking
> Premium Packages: opened at 10am
> VIP Tour: Opened at 9am
> Rebel Lounge :???



I'm betting 9 or 10, after a DPB announcement. This morning will be too hectic for me to call in, so I'll just monitor here. Shout if you have any luck before then.


----------



## Barbara C

I'm getting Donald too :-(  So hoping it opens this morning (but not during my drive to work)....


----------



## ErinBDiF

I have clicked on all those links and have gotten Donald telling me the server is down...anyone else?


----------



## yulilin3

2 Goals for today:
1.- Book Rebel Hangar
2.- Not buy anything SW related (oohhh look at the sale in Hot Topic)


----------



## yulilin3

ErinBDiF said:


> I have clicked on all those links and have gotten Donald telling me the server is down...anyone else?


everyone is on the same Donald boat


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Ugh!  That is all.


----------



## ErinBDiF

I'm gonna have to have it out with the Head Cheese over there !! After spending all week not being to get anything done for my clients, I wake up this morning to check on the rebel hangar to see that Donald is thwarting me yet again !!!


----------



## Boski

Anyone calling this morning?


----------



## yulilin3

yes, nothing like getting my blood pumping as calling Disney Dinning for them to tell me it'll be a walk up and it's on the second story of Backlot Express


----------



## yulilin3

walk up...again. (heavy sigh)


----------



## RedM94

I just called and was told, once again, that the RH is walk up only.  Still not booking.


----------



## yulilin3

Donald changed to Stitch
EDIT: And then to Donald again


----------



## bgg319

yulilin3 said:


> walk up...again. (heavy sigh)



Thanks for taking one for the team.


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

Just got a reservation over the phone for Rebel Hangar on June 12th. The only to time offered was 4 pm.


----------



## yulilin3

First story on the DPB a bit ahead of schedule, as they regularly start posting at 9am...


----------



## Tltorrez

DisneyCrazy123 said:


> Just got a reservation over the phone for Rebel Hangar on June 12th. The only to time offered was 4 pm.



Really???


----------



## Tltorrez

Current wait time more than 30 minutes? That can't all be for Rebel Hangar.


----------



## yulilin3

on hold, mine said 8 minutes...


----------



## alijolly

Tltorrez said:


> Current wait time more than 30 minutes? That can't all be for Rebel Hangar.



I can' tafford to wait that long, calling internationally


----------



## MouseTale

I'm on hold with Disney dining too.  Says 30 minutes wait........  Happy May the 4th everyone!


----------



## Tltorrez

if it's 30 minutes I'm going to have to hang up. Ugh.

No idea what to do if they only offer 4pm. That doesn't fit in my schedule.


----------



## ErinBDiF

But do we know what it is ? I  have been MIA all weekend


----------



## yulilin3

Indiana Jones music on my end


----------



## williamscm3

They told me no reservations yet...walk up only. I REALLY hate the inconsistencies with Disney Dining


----------



## yulilin3

ErinBDiF said:


> But do we know what it is ? I  have been MIA all weekend


appetizer style food with SW theme. ANd special SW themed drinks and beer. No word on characters yet,,,like someone said, it's a book now, ask questions later so you are sure to get in.


----------



## mmafan

can you only make a res on the phone?????...


----------



## mmafan

wait time now GREATER than 30 min.......


----------



## R2D2

Anyone else had luck on the phone?  Still nothing online...


----------



## Tltorrez

Yes. Though most of us can't even do that.

I wonder if that one was a fluke since there was only one time offered.


----------



## prgal0715

on hold with dining now...hold time greater than 25 minutes. ugh!


----------



## teeveejunkee

DisneyCrazy123 said:


> Just got a reservation over the phone for Rebel Hangar on June 12th. The only to time offered was 4 pm.


Did you have to explain what RH is and convince them you could make a reservation or were they knowledgeable of it?  Just curious if you used any key words you can share that will help the rest of us get a reservation.  Every time I've called in the past they didn't even know what I was talking about.


----------



## yulilin3

still on hold...14 minutes and counting


----------



## jeanneg4of4

Told its walk up only, not taking reservations, ugg!!
happy May the 4th everyone


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

waiting too! I hope I at least get to talk to someone before I have to hang up.


----------



## Tltorrez

I hung up. I think DisneyCrazy was a (very lucky!) fluke. I don't think it will really go live until the DPB announcement and the CM emails. And I don't know what I'd do with a 4pm reservation anyway.

I'm guessing 9am based on early DPB start. But could be earlier.


----------



## db99

Same here.  Will report back what I'm told.


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

The reservationist said oh Rebel Hangar, did I talk talk to you on Friday?  I'm not sure we are taking reservations yet.  But I'll check. Then she said let me see how I can look this up. Oh yes here it is and then took all my info. I then asked oh but we haven't spoken about what time I want the reservation for. She said only 4:00 came up and I said fine I will take it.


----------



## mmafan

7 min in......lol


----------



## mmafan

what was the link to see it online again???????


----------



## williamscm3

DisneyCrazy123 said:


> The reservationist said oh Rebel Hangar, did I talk talk to you on Friday?  I'm not sure we are taking reservations yet.  But I'll check. Then she said let me see how I can look this up. Oh yes here it is and then took all my info. I then asked oh but we haven't spoken about what time I want the reservation for. She said only 4:00 came up and I said fine I will take it.


Is it showing up on MDE for you with your other reservations?


----------



## yulilin3

still on hold.. 20 minutes and counting


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

She also called it Backlot Express Lounge but on MDE in my plans it says Rebel Lounge.


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

williamscm3 said:


> Is it showing up on MDE for you with your other reservations?



Yes  it shows as Rebel Lounge.


----------



## db99

This hold music.....Now I can't get It's a small world out of my head.....


----------



## dkfajr1

Me too.


----------



## lovethattink

Now I'm on hold too. Guess May the 4th can wait...


----------



## BobaFettFan

Stop making me listen to advertisements and just take my money~!


----------



## wendypooh

on hold about 20 min now....... listening to a bugs life buzzing beauty and the beast...... it"s not pleasant


----------



## cinder-ellah

18 minutes and counting ......


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

holding - at least it's on to Soarin now lol


----------



## momofallsons

They're trying to make us hang up with this hold music!  Thinning the herd.


----------



## lovethattink

Hurray for Hollywood is my music. Now Bugs life serenade.


----------



## cmaee

Holding.... up to 27 minutes


----------



## Tltorrez

I have to leave in 5 minutes. Probably won't be back for an hour. I'll worry about it then. Good luck everyone.


----------



## wendypooh

soarin now


----------



## yulilin3

talking to someone...had to spell Rebel Hangar...he insist it's not available but I'm telling him to look deeper
he's taking my details now...I'll be right back


----------



## HCinKC

I clicked my volume all the way down to 1, and I am still going to go deaf from this hold music.


----------



## Lizzim

Just ordered some Star Wars t-shirts for us to wear - don't know if the pictures will work but I'll try  If not the links might....(the boy version picture seems to work 






http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00L1P8YFG/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item


----------



## momofallsons

"Walk up only"


----------



## RedM94

No luck for me.  Told once again it is walk up only.


----------



## dkfajr1

Okay. My guy said its not booking now but will be today. Keep trying. He even put me on hold to do research


----------



## yulilin3

he insists it';s walk ups only, I asked to speak to someone else , on hold again


----------



## wendypooh

was just told walk up only


----------



## dkfajr1

Okay. My guy said its not booking now but will be today. Keep trying. He even put me on hold to do research


----------



## cmaee

CM was adamant that it was going to be a walkup only and said it doesn't show up as a bookable restaurant. Sigh....


----------



## db99

Agent was adamant that it was walk up only.


----------



## mmafan

there saying its not up yet for a reservation...........


----------



## jeanneg4of4

called back, waited 25 min to be told the same thing, not able to book it a this time. She knew what I ws talking about and whenI explained that some were reportig that they were able to book she did try and then stated that it was not showing up in the systm. She encouraged me to continue to call back throughout the day.


----------



## mmafan

AFTER 24 MIN....on hold


----------



## wendypooh

cmaee said:


> CM was adamant that it was going to be a walkup only and said it doesn't show up as a bookable restaurant. Sigh....


yeah my person was adamant as well, refused to even check further....


----------



## Mnctaylor13

Got the same walk up only spiel!


----------



## lovethattink

still on hold. Won't make park opening today.


----------



## MouseTale

The CM on the phone said she can not book Rebel Hangar yet.  She double checked and placed me on hold to check with another CM.  No luck.


----------



## AuntieK

I was just told walk up only.  Agent said she'd just gotten that info in an email 3 minutes ago.


----------



## teeveejunkee

On phone with CM now and she is still saying walk up only.  I told her someone was able to make a reservation today for June 12 and she has no explanation for that and stuck to her walk up only spiel.


----------



## lovethattink

@yulilin3 I thought I book marked the link to try online. Can someone repost it. Apparently I didn't bookmark it.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

cm wouldn't book it


----------



## estherhead

Just got off the phone and didn't get it. The girl I got had never heard of it before and so searched thoroughly for times as it had the dates but no times  & it wouldn't give her times and she said "It's not available in my system." So she IM'd whoever her supervisor is and they said to tell me "It's strictly walk up." And I told her I thought that would change. 

But for now: I continue to wait.


----------



## MiataPaige

Yes, also was told it was walk-up only. The CM was very nice though. I'll try again later.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Success!! I was able to book it too!!


----------



## Tarzan

lovethattink said:


> @yulilin3 I thought I book marked the link to try online. Can someone repost it. Apparently I didn't bookmark it.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


----------



## yulilin3

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> Success!! I was able to book it too!!


when and what time


----------



## bgg319

Walk up only and will use new app to order good ahead of time???


----------



## BobaFettFan

My CM very quickly told me no way.  :/


----------



## disnygirl55

The agent I just spoke with found something under Backlot Express Lounge, but it wouldn't allow her to book. She saw nothing under Rebel Hangar. I think it's only half-loaded.... I will try again later - shucks!


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

Congrats The Disney Three. I am sorry so many folks are having trouble.


----------



## SalmonPink

Still a steady stream of Donalds, with the occasional Stitch, online. Good luck to anyone on the phones - not an option for me here in the UK, unfortunately.


----------



## jthornton94

it must be they are being told to hold reservations until the announcement, but some CMs are not getting that memo.  Would love to see a screen shot of how it shows in MDE.

I got the walk up only speil too.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

I called it the Backlot Express Lounge like 


yulilin3 said:


> when and what time


I called it the Backlot Express Lounge like DisneyCrazy said to, but it does show up on MDE as Rebel Lounge. Mine is for May 16th 4pm.


----------



## spc67carr

Just hung up with Dinning. At first it looked like she was gonna do it I asked for Backlot Express Lounge and she then said Oh it's the Rebel Hangar... and that was the end of it. Then she said oh wait hold on no it's not open for booking. When I told her someone else got a reservation she said yeah we heard that today before but it isn't open for booking. Talk about confusing! I think she could have booked it.


----------



## teeveejunkee

The CM I talked to said it would show up for her every few times she refreshed but that it said not to book it. So hopefully that means it will open up soon.


----------



## newenglandjess

Happy Star Wars Day! Let's hope the force can help us get this ADR


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

I guess TheDisneyThree and I both got extremely lucky.


----------



## lovethattink

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> I called it the Backlot Express Lounge like
> 
> I called it the Backlot Express Lounge like DisneyCrazy said to, but it does show up on MDE as Rebel Lounge. Mine is for May 16th 4pm.



Did you catch the name of the person who booked yours?


----------



## Felipe4

I was told they were calling it the backlot express lounge. Shows up in their system but still not available for the entire time frame.


----------



## RookieLady

Cm told me walk up. Asked for supervisor. Told it would be bookable today but having systems issues.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

DisneyCrazy123 said:


> Congrats The Disney Three. I am sorry so many folks are having trouble.


Thank you for sharing to call it the Backlot Express Lounge. Perhaps I got the same agent as you. It seems many are not booking it yet. I wish  for everybody else and hope the rest of the cm's start booking it!


----------



## db99

RookieLady said:


> Cm told me walk up. Asked for supervisor. Told it would be bookable today but having systems issues.


 
System issues at Disney?  What?


----------



## Tarzan

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/
New post about May 4th


----------



## DisneyLove2015

I tried and was told it's walk up too.  I told them I knew someone who had booked it and they asked me for their res number 
So frustrating!


----------



## lovethattink

No luck, she tried every date and nothing showed up.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

lovethattink said:


> Did you catch the name of the person who booked yours?


I am sorry I did not. I was busy turning my volume back up on my phone. Mine was a gentleman.


----------



## xApril

Happy May the 4th! I'm getting ready to head to DHS with my mom. Should make it there right before opening. I'll try and take pictures of the 4th merchandise as well.

Good luck with the Rebel Hangar...I think I'm going to wait on that one.


----------



## Felipe4

Now for the excruciating 30 minute subway ride when I'll be unable to call...


----------



## HCinKC

My total call was 19 minutes which included the survey. The girl knew what I wanted. She said her system called it "Rebel Lounge", and she could not book it yet. It was showing walk up only. She encouraged me to call back later though.


----------



## Bugdozer

Tarzan said:


> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/
> New post about May 4th



Ugh they are releasing the magic bands today....  was hoping to get one at SWW


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

My agent was a woman and I don't recall her name either. Sorry.


----------



## slaveone

Must be a loaded day with dpb. Very unusual to have so many posts so early.


----------



## Tarzan

Bugdozer said:


> Ugh they are releasing the magic bands today....  was hoping to get one at SWW


 Me too


----------



## prgal0715

Held for half an hour and was told it's not bookable, though it did show up in the system. I will not get discouraged; the same thing happened when I tried to book FTF! 

BTW - for those of you who have gotten through, have you used regular dining or special dining events? TIA!


----------



## BobaFettFan

Told again: no dice.  Now to refresh parks blog, the donald express backlot lounge page, and this website!


----------



## Barbara C

I was just told that it's open for booking bit nothing available for my date...


----------



## wendypooh

just got off my second call.......... the girl said walk up only......... I told her multiple people have posted they've booked it, she checked with a manager....... also said walk up only.... ugghhhh


----------



## db99

BobaFettFan said:


> Told again: no dice.  Now to refresh parks blog, the donald express backlot lounge page, and this website!


 
Same here.  The agent I got said that they were getting a lot calls about it.


----------



## HCinKC

db99 said:


> Same here.  The agent I got said that they were getting a lot calls about it.


Oh noes! I hope it is only us


----------



## yulilin3

Ok...after insisting with the first agent he transfered me to the Guest Relations agent. After searching and searching she was able to book for May 16 at 5pm. It linked directly to my MDE account.
She said that it was very spotty right now, only a couple of times available for each day. She was told that the experience wouldn't happen last week and then Friday they decided to do it and she knew it was a mess. She's saying that it should be all worked out today (hopefully)
Insist with your phone agents. She called A Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Experience


----------



## Florida Girl

So my fantastic cm is threatening to go all Italian New Yorker till she gets an answer...she has May 17th 4pm but won't take credit card.....spoke to her supervisor, took card number and shows in mde. Woot woot....good luck everyone 
4pm is the only time available.


----------



## lovethattink

Tarzan said:


> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/
> New post about May 4th



Not too thrilled about the shirt design. or the pins.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

This is crazy! Why only two of us successful so far. I just used the regular dining number. I have to go, but I hope you all eventually get it too!!


----------



## wendypooh

on hold again


----------



## sunnygal041

Was on hold for 5 minutes, CM insisited walk-up only.  On hold again.


----------



## keishashadow

would this be a FP+ or ADR?

what # is best to call for this?   Disney dining @ *407-WDW-DINE* (939-3463)


----------



## Dani C

Booked for May 30 and June 5 at 4:00 PM.  Had a long wait, but it paid off.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## spc67carr

I got the 23rd at 4pm now. But she said no availability on the 29th.


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

I just called the regular dining line too.


----------



## tschaan

Does anyone know if SWW autograph books will be available today?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Got May 16th at 730 pm after about 30 mins on hold and insisting that the agent keep trying for another 30 I had to link on my MDE for it to show and it is showing as Backlot Express Lounge. I'm a little weary of that so I may call during lunch just to easy my mind


----------



## Teamanderson

Still looking for a galactic breakfast for 4 on June 5th preferably before 10am.


----------



## jthornton94

They just got authorization to book according to my CM on the phone now, like 30 seconds ago.


----------



## KKBDisMom

they "JUST" got word they could book it! Trying to book now!


----------



## RedM94

As I was talking to my third cast member and being told it was walk up only, she said, "oh, it just popped up that we can book it."  She then said then said it was completely booked.


----------



## sunnygal041

Update: Cm told me nothing available for 5/16, only availability for 5/15 is 4:05. Not good for me.  Good luck to all!!


----------



## jthornton94

I'm getting the same, open to book, nothing available!


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

Thank goodness they have the green light to book now. It's crazy that it would take so long this morning for it to become available to book with all the agents.


----------



## CJK

Nothing available online?  Still getting Donald and I can't call.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

I was able to get mine when I called back but all she had for 5/23 was at 4.


----------



## BobaFettFan

Well I really wanted 4:30pm but I'll take 5pm!!!


----------



## momofallsons

I have another ADR for 3:55 on the day I want... if they're only letting everyone book 4:00, will I not be able to get it because it will conflict?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Nothing available online?  Still getting Donald and I can't call.


what day and time are you looking for?


----------



## dkfajr1

Was just able to book for May 23 at 405. Didn't know if accepted TIW, but no dining plan


----------



## southernfriedmom

UGH!! Why did they have to wait to release as I had to start teaching.  Teaching is not a convenient job to have right now. I need it released online!


----------



## Mrs D

Got it! Fri 6/5 I took 4pm, there was also 4:30 and 5:15pm. 
We are party of 2 so that might help.


----------



## sairell

Was able to get a reservation for 3 on May 17 at 5pm. On the phone I selected regular dining, spoke to a friendly CM named Jessica, asked for the Backlot Express Lounge.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Is this not available to book online??


----------



## jimim

6 pm. The 13th of June.  Before our dessert party and fireworks but better than nothing. I think I can't do the one talk now.


----------



## Tarzan

I wish it would open up online. I'm in UK and have been refreshing 5 different pages for nearly 3 hours now.


----------



## jthornton94

Needed 8, got a party of 5 booked, now trying for the other 3.  She went in through my hotel reservation number.


----------



## Cluelyss

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Is this not available to book online??


 Still getting an error message online.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

I'm glad others are booking under Backlot Express Lounge that makes me fell like I won't have to go thunderdome on someone if they try to not accept my reservation


----------



## OZMom

I should have known not to wait until I got my kid on the bus to check in again!!! I saw everyone on hold and assumed I was safe  Stupid parenting responsibilities getting in the way. On hold now.


----------



## Cluelyss

Was just told walk up only. She's checking again.
ARGH!


----------



## cinder-ellah

Got it !!!!!
May 16th, 5pm for 6 !!!!
and then it disappeared from the CM's screen ....... NOOOOOOO
In the system, but now not allowing to book.
It keeps coming and going .....
Now, nothing available. 
Boo, hoo.... 
Very nice CM, she was frustrated.


----------



## KKBDisMom

Ugh I'm having no luck booking! She keeps trying different things but none working!


----------



## cinder-ellah

RedM94 said:


> As I was talking to my third cast member and being told it was walk up only, she said, "oh, it just popped up that we can book it."  She then said then said it was completely booked.


Same thing here.......


----------



## db99

KKBDisMom said:


> Ugh I'm having no luck booking! She keeps trying different things but none working!


 
Same here!  I am trying again.


----------



## lvstitch

Being told she can't find any availability, asked to speak to supervisor.


----------



## MiataPaige

Finally got it! Yay, CM's name was Ivy. Very pleasant and she knew exactly what I meant when I said Rebel Lounge.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Forgot to add- she tried 5 times to book on the 23rd when it originally said it wasn't available. It finally popped up.  She was wonderful!!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

got off the phone. Nice CM said nothing available for May 16 or May 24. Got May 22 at 5:30. May 16 is the date I can really do this with nothing else being cancelled for it. She did say that if you wanted same day reservations to try at Guest Services.


----------



## Cluelyss

Was just told no availability on the 29th or 31st!!!


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

nothing for 5/22!!!! Im trying again...


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

I literally had to argue like a lawyer with my lady to keep her looking she got 3 e-mails about the lounge in our conversation time span and when she booked for me it was because I gave her my AP info so y'all can try that too 

Good Luck and May the Fourth Be With You


----------



## kalliyan1

I wanted May 17th, she said 7:00pm.  I said is there anything earlier, she said 6:00pm, I said I'll take it, during the recap of the resize, she said MAY 15TH
I had her go back to the 17th and now saying nothing available.  Took the 15th and now going to try my luck calling back.

Thank you to all on this board, at least I got something!!


----------



## RedM94

Was able to book for May 29 at 4:00 pm!!


----------



## jimim

Oh they didn't say anything about a 15 dollar charge?  I guess no cover then like we thought?


----------



## sunnygal041

This is very frustrating, especially since it's not even online for folks to try and book. Calling again.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

got it!  5/17 @ 4:05pm


----------



## RedM94

Also able to book for May 31 at 5:00 pm.  You need to be persistent.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got Friday May 15th 4pm...Guinea Pigs in action
Cancellation policy is one day before or a $10 charge per guest.
Items are $14.99 and under


----------



## BobaFettFan

I think I'm going to see a lot of green ears during my lounge experience!


----------



## yulilin3

BTW hold time was about 8 minutes right now


----------



## KKBDisMom

Got it! After all that she could only book it under backlot express! So thank all of YOU for getting me the reservation! May 15th 4:30!


----------



## jthornton94

Ok, got a party of 4 and a party of 5, it wouldn't let her do 8.  They are 4:15 and 4:45 on 5/30.


----------



## moobar25

I'm being told they are ALL BOOKED UP!!!!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

No there won't be any cover. $15 is the maximum amount they might charge for individual items.


----------



## mexxican

Got 5/15 at 4:30 for 4


----------



## cinder-ellah

On hold...... 4th call
Deep breath......


----------



## disneydad1976

just got friday the 16th at 6 for party of 3  this was my  3rd call this cast member tried a few things and it eventually came up she originally had nothing then only 4:00 I asked if their were any other times and she checked again and 6:00 popped up along with a few more times they must be updating the system so keep trying for the dates and time you want they will be their throughout the day


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

mexxican said:


> Got 5/15 at 4:30 for 4


I'm aiming for 5/15 or 5/17 at 5:30 but I'll take almost anything right now.  So frustrating we can't book it online!!  Wanted to keep it as a surprise for DD - guess this one is about to be blown!    On hold theoretically for 11 minutes or less.  And DH is at the vet with the cat who's stitches have come away or something so another $116 down the tubes.  Poor cat is spending a lot of time at the vet getting sedated!


----------



## RookieLady

I was told it was booked but she refreshed and got a time.  Ask twice before you let it go.


----------



## houseful of boys

Couldn't get it for the 16th or 17th but was able to book for the 15th for my party of 7. Wasn't planning on hitting DHS on day 1 but oh, well. We'll make it work. The only question I have is did anyone else get the information that it was for 21 and over? That was included in my cm's finalizing the adr with me along with the cancellation info. I hadn't heard that before. Is that true??? Because my party of 7 includes minors.


----------



## cmaee

Got it!!! June 13 at 5:00 pm for party of 4.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

calling again to ask about the 16th. ugh I cant call them all day long.

I got the spiel. It is not 21 and over to enter. It is 21 and over to purchase alcohol.

My CM also mentioned that on no dates could she see anything before 5 PM.


----------



## Tltorrez

jthornton94 said:


> it must be they are being told to hold reservations until the announcement, but some CMs are not getting that memo.  Would love to see a screen shot of how it shows in MDE.
> 
> I got the walk up only speil too.



I think it's more than that, as those booking are only able to get 4pm. I think it's not loaded properly.


----------



## CJK

Does anyone think it will become available online?  I can't call due to work, so it's online or nothing (or wait until tomorrow).


----------



## RookieLady

houseful of boys said:


> Couldn't get it for the 16th or 17th but was able to book for the 15th for my party of 7. Wasn't planning on hitting DHS on day 1 but oh, well. We'll make it work. The only question I have is did anyone else get the information that it was for 21 and over? That was included in my cm's finalizing the adr with me along with the cancellation info. I hadn't heard that before. Is that true??? Because my party of 7 includes minors.



My minor's birthday is specifically noted on the ressie.  I got the "no alcohol unless" 21 speech, but nothing about no minors at all.


----------



## xApril

Just about to DHS! Saw a few SWW billboards on I4.


----------



## Cluelyss

houseful of boys said:


> Couldn't get it for the 16th or 17th but was able to book for the 15th for my party of 7. Wasn't planning on hitting DHS on day 1 but oh, well. We'll make it work. The only question I have is did anyone else get the information that it was for 21 and over? That was included in my cm's finalizing the adr with me along with the cancellation info. I hadn't heard that before. Is that true??? Because my party of 7 includes minors.


 Though unable to book on my first call, I did tell the CM we had 2 children in my party, and she didn't mention anything about it being only 21+.


----------



## sophy1996

Just got reservations at the exact times wanted on 5/30 and 5/31.  At first the agent said that she couldn't see anything, so I asked for a supervisor.  While I was waiting, she started trying different times, and our time came up on 5/31!  So she was able to book for us.  Then did the same thing for 5/30, plugging in times until one came up.  So relieved!!

Reservations showing up in DME too.

The 21+ info I got was that 21+ to drink alcohol.


----------



## AuntieK

10 minutes ago they told me nothing available for 6/13.  Hung up and on hold again.  Hoping this 3rd call will do it.


----------



## pollyanna30

Got May 30th at 4:30 for 6 with no issues or hesitation.  This was my 1st choice.


----------



## jimim

everyone calling have them look for the date you want at 4 PM.  hold it and then try a diff time!!!!


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> Ok...after insisting with the first agent he transfered me to the Guest Relations agent.
> Insist with your phone agents. She called A Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Experience


CM could not / would not transfer me to Guest Relations, did not have a phone number for me to call.


----------



## momofallsons

Got one for June 12 @ 4:45... not sure that's gonna work with Frank Oz that day, but that was the only time that 'magically' appeared after CM told me no availability, so figured I'd better take what I could get and figure it out later!


----------



## Cluelyss

Those of you that have been successful - are you asking for Rebel Hanger or Backlot Express Lounge?


----------



## KKBDisMom

And I'm now seeing it in MDE! PHEW!! So everyone just make sure to say Backlot Express Lounge to book right away! My agent was going to be messaging everyone else to tell them to do it that way


----------



## ginmcgin

Got 5/22 at 5:00 for 3.


----------



## lvstitch

Got it for May 16 @ 7:30pm.  While she was waiting to transfer me to a Supervisor she said she kept refreshing is it showed up...she said someone must have just cancelled it.  It didn't automatically link to my MDE but I was able to manually add it.  The interesting thing is it let me overlap dining reservations.


----------



## db99

Got 5/15 at 5:05. Took four calls, but got it done!


----------



## momofallsons

houseful of boys said:


> Couldn't get it for the 16th or 17th but was able to book for the 15th for my party of 7. Wasn't planning on hitting DHS on day 1 but oh, well. We'll make it work. The only question I have is did anyone else get the information that it was for 21 and over? That was included in my cm's finalizing the adr with me along with the cancellation info. I hadn't heard that before. Is that true??? Because my party of 7 includes minors.



My CM got weird about kids... first she said 'How many adults?', and I asked if kids weren't allowed.  She did eventually book for me, and when reading me the info said that you just had to be over 21 to consume alcohol, so you should be fine.


----------



## monorailblack

We were successful as well...

Sunday the 14th...at the magical 4PM time slot.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

everybody here must be why the hold time has lengthened...the first CM said she didn't know how so many knew about it.


----------



## cmaee

I just went to do MDE to double check and it showed up there.  So super excited!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Thank the maker got a great cm!


----------



## yulilin3

Yeah, I asked. It's 21 to buy alcohol but children are accepted, no problem


----------



## SnowChaser

On my fourth attempt now. Hope this one works!! Had some really nice CMs try & try with no availability showing.


----------



## Boski

originally told nothing on 30th but had some available on the 29th (a MK day for us). She then says oh there is a 4pm on 30th and I took it, didnt even try to find another time lol


----------



## Felipe4

I got it for June 13th - 4PM! They said June 14th wasn't currently available. My agent's name was Rachel Alexander.


----------



## Arich01

Ugh... Got through. My weekend was completely booked up except for 6/5 at 6pm. Booked for 3, but then we have Jedi Mickey's for dinner at 8:25 with no other availability for dinner the rest of our trip.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## sunnygal041

UPDATE: After 3 calls, I got a CM named Bogart. He was able to book for 5/16 @ 5:00pm for 2 adults. It is linked to MDE.  Keep trying everybody!!!


----------



## Barbara C

I spoke to Margaret.  She was very helpful and had just gotten the okay to book.  I didn't get the day I wanted but did get 5/29 at 4:30.  Going to keep trying for 5/31.


----------



## hultrain

Got it!  Very nice CM.  She said that they had just been told that they were allowed to book it, but then she had problems finding it.  I told her to search "Backlot Express," but as I was telling her that, she said "Oh, I found it, it's listed as Rebel Hangar Lounge at Backlot Express."  But then she couldn't find any availability for 6:00 on May 29.  She said she would search all times available and she found a 5:00.  She did ask about how many adults and how many kids, and she took the kids' ages.  I think they're doing this so they know to give the disclaimer about no alcohol for anyone under 21.  Checked just now and its showing up in MDE as "Backlot Express Lounge."  Now I gotta do some re-scheduling.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

on 2nd call I got the 16th but they only had 4:05. I booked it but the big thing on my schedule is Stars of the Saga and I won't be skipping that. Not sure it'll work.


----------



## sophy1996

My CM suggested asking them to plug in different times until something showed available; that's how she got our times.  I was so happy with her that I not only answered the survey at the end of the call with all excellents and magical, but went online to do the additional survey and give her kudos.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

3rd attempt now. so frustrating!


----------



## saundedj

Hello - Was finally able to get a reservation for June 12th at 4:05 pm.  Spoke with CM Sue Robertson!  Now I can get some work done.


----------



## Dugette

Booked 5/23 4:10pm with very nice CM. she said it's the only time. We want something later (7:45pm), but will keep checking back. Took this for now. If we need to keep this time, will it work between the SotS and Ewok shows on our DP FtF day? I think so? Can't remember length of SotS.


----------



## cinder-ellah

OMG ! ! !

Time for a "Happy Dance" Cantina music playing in the background ! ! !

May 16th 5pm / for 6

Also showing in my MDE !
I asked for the Backlot Express / Rebel Hanger
aka Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience at Disney's Hollywood Studios

It took me 4 calls and 1 1/2 hours......
ok, that confirms it....I am a Disney / Star Wars Addict.  
But no intervention needed.   I'm Going to Disney World ! ! !


----------



## CJK

It almost sounds like not all times are even available yet?  Another frustrating release!


----------



## lvstitch

So on my laptop is say Rebel Hangar but on the app is says Backlot Express Lounge.


----------



## Magic Magic

I asked for rebel hangar.  The agent had just made a ressie for the prior caller, and warned me it was difficult.  She tried about a dozen times, saying the trick was to enter various times in her system until it "worked," at which point she could book my desired time.  I got june 14 for 6 at 6. It shows up in my mde as backlot lounge express.


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> on 2nd call I got the 16th but they only had 4:05. I booked it but the big thing on my schedule is Stars of the Saga and I won't be skipping that. Not sure it'll work.


You can make it. The show ends at 4pm so walk fast to Backlot Express and you should be fine


----------



## Kevin_W

We got 4PM  for June 5 - thanks to all here for their help.   That was the only time showing up for her all weekend (after 5-10 minutes of searching).  She checked with a manager who said they were just filling up that fast.  

(I'm skeptical that everything after 4 was booked within 20 minutes of it going live - and no one on this board seems to have gotten anything later in the eevning.  But I'll take it!)


----------



## GusGusGirl

Barbara C., I spoke with Margaret, too! She was super helpful and friendly. She seemed as happy as I was when she found something that would work for me . I got 5/22 at 4:25pm. Not my perfect time, but whatever, we're in!


----------



## RedM94

Cluelyss said:


> Was just told no availability on the 29th or 31st!!!



Try again for those dates.  I was able to book both of them.  Also, if you don't specify a time, it seems to default to 4:00 pm.  She originally told me the 31st was booked, then she tried for 5 pm and it worked.


----------



## wendypooh

WHOOO HOOOO - just booked May 23 - 4:05 and May 24 - 4:15


----------



## MakiraMarlena

yulilin3 said:


> You can make it. The show ends at 4pm so walk fast to Backlot Express and you should be fine


 
Thanks for the encouragement Yuli...if I can't move it later I will book it out of the theater when JAT starts making ending noises.

should have given the 24th another shot too but no more calling.


----------



## Arich01

Kevin_W said:


> We got 4PM  for June 5 - thanks to all here for their help.   That was the only time showing up for her all weekend (after 5-10 minutes of searching).  She checked with a manager who said they were just filling up that fast.
> 
> (I'm skeptical that everything after 4 was booked within 20 minutes of it going live - and no one on this board seems to have gotten anything later in the eevning.  But I'll take it!)



Weird~ Just got off the phone trying for that weekend, and they said only time was 6pm 
Back on the phone trying again, hoping to get a different time!


----------



## Tltorrez

CJK said:


> It almost sounds like not all times are even available yet?  Another frustrating release!



Agree.


----------



## kpd6901

First call.  I asked for Backlot Express Lounge for 5 people, she knew what I was talking about and said they were all booked for 6/13.  She asked if I would could do any other dates, and I said no - since it is only SWW - she said "right, but there are other weekends".  Told her we were only there for that one weekend, and she said, "Oh, wait I just had a 4:05 open up".  Booked it, and it now shows on MDE.  In her confirmation spiel, she confirmed that it does NOT take Dining Plan, standard 1-day cancellation policy, and referred to it as "Backlot Express Rebel Hangar Lounge Star Wars Experience".  Hope you all can get one.  As it settles in, I might try to move it to 6, but I'll keep the one I have in the meantime.


----------



## Barbara C

Keep calling!!  I was originally told my preferred day (5/31) was not available so I booked 5/29 at 4:30.  I just called back and was able to get 5/31 at my preferred time!!  Just keep swimming!


----------



## moobar25

Finally!!! 4th call and I got a 6:30pm for June 12th for 7.  This is crazy!!!


----------



## FAMof5Cruisers

Got it!  I have to say thanks to everyone, especially yulilin3 for this terrific board.  Because of you, we are set for a truly awesome experience.


----------



## Kevin_W

Arich01 said:


> Weird~ Just got off the phone trying for that weekend, and they said only time was 6pm
> Back on the phone trying again, hoping to get a different time!



Book the 6 and we'll trade!


----------



## Cluelyss

Got it, first choice of date and time.  Second CM I spoke to when right to it, no issues.

Got yours too @ drlaurafsu!

Don't give up!


----------



## Disney Dad 88

Wow, got May 24 at 4:00 for 5 people they are going quick.


----------



## pressedKenny

I just booked 5/15 at 7pm for 4.  Shows up in my MDE already.  My CM had no issues at all... immediately pulled the time I wanted.  Not sure if I was just lucky or if more times are still being added.  Keep trying everyone!


----------



## Cluelyss

FAMof5Cruisers said:


> Got it!  I have to say thanks to everyone, especially yulilin3 for this terrific board.  Because of you, we are set for a truly awesome experience.


 I second that!!!


----------



## spc67carr

Whew. After 5 calls I got the 29th but unfortunately later than I wanted. She only had 6.30 and I was wanting around 5. Oh well, glad I got it. I recommend to keep calling if nothing is available. 15 minutes ago there was nothing for the 29th and then only 6.30. I can't imagine that everything is booked already. Seems to be one of those "super rare" glitches . I hope everyone gets what they need. We all deserve it after all that stalking, the trouble and frustration lol


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Will this be available to book online??


----------



## Bugdozer

OMG!! Breath deep...I GOT IT!!! got May 24th at 6:20pm for 3 people. Cast member was almost as excited as I was LOL


----------



## yulilin3

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Will this be available to book online??


if it keeps booking like this I seriously doubt it


----------



## Phelpsie70

I got it too! I also had to ask her to search a particular time (6pm) before it would come up but it worked. So excited! Thanks for all the tips from everyone. Now I actually have to get to work.


----------



## JayLeeJay

I was able to book for May 24 at 5pm for 2 people. Under MDE it shows as Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience at Disney's Hollywood Studios. For location it has Backlot Express Lounge. When I booked, the CM said she had just been told she could book it but didn't know how. She had to figure it out as we went. She didn't offer times, just said 5pm was available so I booked it. I was hoping for 4:30 so 5 isn't too far off. Now I just hope they don't get too backed up.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

On hold.  Darn that ride into work. Messing up my vacation planning.


----------



## mmafan

FINALLY.....may 15 6:05 pm and may 16 8pm........se you there


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

got 5/15 at 6 pm!!!  Was hoping for 5/17 so we could cancel if Disers reported it to be lame (or not worth it) but the 5/15 came up and I grabbed it!!

Also had to let DD in on the surprise (she heard me on the phone) but that's not too tragic!


----------



## wendypooh

Anyone know off hand what page number on here has the food pics from the rebel hangar??  Thanks........ I'm gonna go search, just hoping someone knew real quick


----------



## momofallsons

If I want to try changing times, should I ask to modify my reservation or just try to book a new one??


----------



## SnowChaser

Yes! Got it on the 4th try. CM said she had to keep trying 15 minute increments, but that she'd been very successful getting it for people that way. Good luck everyone still trying!


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

ok got a party of 4 booked for 5/22 @ 4pm. we are a group of 11 so after she booked the 4 people I asked her to book a party of 2 and she said their were no more available. calling back again. CM name was Rachel and she called it the Backlot Express Lounge


----------



## MakiraMarlena

If you change times, you have to book a new reservation and cancel the old one.


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> You can make it. The show ends at 4pm so walk fast to Backlot Express and you should be fine



I'm in the same boat for 6/13 - end of SotS to a 4:05 RH ressie.  Does the fast walk get us there by 4:05 or by the acceptable ADR arrival window (is it within 5 or 10 mins?) ?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

it's usually about 15 minutes they let you wait. The park isn't that big, although it is sort of walking across the park.

im getting a friend to go with me and I don't think she will be at Stars of the Saga so she can check in and let them know I'm coming.


----------



## keishashadow

we'll be lounging with other rebel scum on 5/17 5:05 pm
wise ones

now, what exactly did I book?


----------



## lovethattink

Ok, 5 calls to finally get the date and time I wanted!


----------



## yulilin3

wendypooh said:


> Anyone know off hand what page number on here has the food pics from the rebel hangar??  Thanks........ I'm gonna go search, just hoping someone knew real quick


around 560. It was Saturday morning


----------



## williamscm3

I was originally told they were completely booked and I asked to speak to guest relations...they immediately found me a 6:15 slot for May 22! I wanted earlier since that's our FTF day but I'll take it. Should I call back if I want an earlier time? I feel like I should just leave it alone for now...I can feel the menacing glares from my bosses as they keep catching me on my phone!


----------



## AuntieK

Third call I was able to get 6/13 @ 6PM.  A little too close for comfort with seeing Frank Oz.  4th call I was able to get 6:30 PM.  WooHoo!


----------



## jane2073

I gave my person four dates and she originally said they was no availability for any of them.  I told her that the reservations just opened less than 30 minutes ago.  She said let me try another way-sometimes the quick book system does not allow for special bookings.  She too my info and I was able to get times for three different dates.  (I made reservations for two of them.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> I'm in the same boat for 6/13 - end of SotS to a 4:05 RH ressie.  Does the fast walk get us there by 4:05 or by the acceptable ADR arrival window (is it within 5 or 10 mins?) ?


you'll make it.


----------



## mmafan

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> got 5/15 at 6 pm!!!  Was hoping for 5/17 so we could cancel if Disers reported it to be lame (or not worth it) but the 5/15 came up and I grabbed it!!
> 
> Also had to let DD in on the surprise (she heard me on the phone) but that's not too tragic!


well be there at the same time......


----------



## Arich01

Called back and got a better time for 6/5 at 4:05!!!! Be patient, yet persistent everyone!


----------



## mom2febgirls

I can't call since the hold time is longer than my breaks for this class I am in :cry:

What is the link in case it ever shows up online?


----------



## wendypooh

yulilin3 said:


> around 560. It was Saturday morning


I found them, but Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

momofallsons said:


> I have another ADR for 3:55 on the day I want... if they're only letting everyone book 4:00, will I not be able to get it because it will conflict?


I got one for 5:30 on a day when I have another ADR for 5:15 no problem. Just can't link in MDX without canceling the first reservation.


----------



## AuntieK

momofallsons said:


> If I want to try changing times, should I ask to modify my reservation or just try to book a new one??



I chose the option to modify when I called back.  Gave her me conf # and she was able to get me a better time.  Good luck.


----------



## yulilin3

wendypooh said:


> I found them, but Thanks so much!!!


which page


----------



## inkedupmomma

Got a ressie! 6:40 on May 15 for a party of 5! Had a great CM named Becky. I said Rebel Hangar and she knew exactly what I meant and found it right away with no issues! In non related SW news, she was also able to upgrade our Spirit of Aloha category 3 to a category 1!! 

Also, in case anyone didn't know, PacSun released a May the 4th be with you lobe today! Its AWESOME

http://www.pacsun.com/on-the-byas/mens/?CIID=0013575


----------



## IamJoshMartin

My first post. Thanks for all the great info everyone!!

Second call this morning. First time = no luck. Second time no issues. 5/17 @7:30! Need to wedge it between SW Dinner and Dessert Party but seems worth it.


----------



## Tarzan

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/

For @mom2febgirls


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

can someone  post or link me to the post that has the description of the Rebel Lounge - trying to describe it to DD (and when I searched I couldn't find it)

thanks!


----------



## wendypooh

Just want to say a HUGE HUGE HUGE Thank YOU to Yulilin and this board....... I'm SO greatful to have gotten the rebel hangar - my DS is gonna flip!!!!  Cannot wait - 19 days and counting!!!!  Congrats to all who got resv - and good luck to everyone trying!!!


----------



## msmama

If anyone is staying Club level - bypass Disney dining and go straight to them.  Took my 5 minutes (no holding at all, they answered on the first ring).  Longest part was me rushing back to find my confirmation # because I was multitasking while I thought I would be waiting on the phone!)

Sat May 23 at 5:05!!  

(She seemed to know what I was talking about right away - also she made sure to stay on the line until I could see it in MDE).


----------



## Beezle2

Just got Rebel Hanger for 6/12 at 4:10  Just what I wanted, Super Happy!! Thanks you everyone and Good Luck!


----------



## yulilin3

IamJoshMartin said:


> My first post. Thanks for all the great info everyone!!
> 
> Second call this morning. First time = no luck. Second time no issues. 5/17 @7:30! Need to wedge it between SW Dinner and Dessert Party but seems worth it.


 to our crazy family


----------



## HCinKC

I called around 7:30 central. I asked for the "Star Wars Lounge, Rebel Lounge, Rebel Hangar, whatever it is being called in your system at Backlot Express". She knew exactly what I wanted and said it was extremely popular this morning. She went through my resort ressie to book it. At that time, only 5:05 was available for May 17th. So glad we got it! Poor ODS, I was shoving him out the door, on hold the ride to school drop off, but he was ok with the hustle when I said it was for a special SWW thing. 



houseful of boys said:


> Couldn't get it for the 16th or 17th but was able to book for the 15th for my party of 7. Wasn't planning on hitting DHS on day 1 but oh, well. We'll make it work. The only question I have is did anyone else get the information that it was for 21 and over? That was included in my cm's finalizing the adr with me along with the cancellation info. I hadn't heard that before. Is that true??? Because my party of 7 includes minors.


My CM specifically asked for the kids' ages. She said 21 and over to drink, kids just need to be with an adult to enter.


keishashadow said:


> we'll be lounging with other rebel scum on 5/17 5:05 pm
> wise ones
> 
> now, what exactly did I book?


Ha! This is our exact time, too. See you there!


----------



## wendypooh

yulilin3 said:


> which page


561 I think........ pretty sure!!


----------



## MiataPaige

Whew, stressful morning, but thanks to all of you who posted information when it opened. 17 days til SWW!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

DVC members might be able to try through Member Services also.


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## stardam

Ugh. Being told its walk up only.


----------



## hultrain

This thread is going faster than I can keep up with it, so sorry if this is repeat info, but the reservation (for now) is showing up in MDE App as "Backlot Express," but if you go to the MDE website, it shows up as this: (sorry, no time to post screen shot, here's a cut and paste):

*Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience at Disney's Hollywood Studios*
Confirmation Number:  XXXXXXX

*Date: * Friday, May 29, 2015
*Time: * 5:00 PM
*Guests: * 2 Adults, 2 Children

*Location: * Backlot Express Lounge - Echo Lake - Disney's Hollywood Studios®


----------



## MiataPaige

Now I am so excited to read reports for the Guinea Pig Weekend. We are scheduled for Weeks 2 and 5.


----------



## alafond83

Yay - was able to book 5/22 at 4:05. CM had no problem finding booking option but only had this time available.


----------



## Dugette

What time would we need to be at the Ewok show on 5/23 with the DP FtF? Trying to figure out how much time we'd have at the Rebel Hangar with the 4:10 ADR we got (only option, will try for later again).


----------



## Cluelyss

stardam said:


> Ugh. Being told its walk up only.


Call back or ask for a supervisor. Dozens of us have booked.

This is how the FtF release went at first too. Took me 4 calls that day - thankful for only 2 today!


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Was stalking Instagram this morning and found a few pics from the galactic breakfast! I am guessing these are the lightsabers we are getting?


----------



## Tltorrez

I got 5/15 at 4:10. She tried a 5:10 one but it kept erroring. 

I had been trying for 7:45 but the more I think about, the more concerned I am that it'll get backed up by then. So I'm going to revamp my plans and see what things look like before trying to change it. Not sure we'll be hungry at 4:00 but it's not the worst thing in the world.


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> you'll make it.



Is SoTS approx. 1/2 hour?  We're 1st weekend, I have in notes pre show 3:15/then show @ 3:30 pm. 

needed to switch FP+ around to accommodate 5:05 pm in rebel hangar...

have ToT window now for 3:45 pm to 4:45 pm, will that work?


----------



## Artax

I asked for rebel hanger star wars experience they lady I talked to knew exactly what I was talking about.

Managed to get a reservation for Rebel Hanger for 6 on 5/15 at 6:50pm. Now I am worried its too close to the dessert party.

Anyone know what time the dessert party checkin is and when they start serving the desserts?


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

4th time and I got a new CM I told her 2 adults and when trying to book she asked me ages of the children in the party...not a good sign and of course she said no availability. Calling DVC member services now to see if they can help.


----------



## heidi8

I'm on hold for a supervisor now; there's no availability for a party of TWO on May 31? Really? I had, of course, called at 7:20 and was told when they picked up about 15 minutes later that it was walk-up only, which of course it wasn't. She even cited an "email" they had "just received". I hope I manage to get this; we'll have fun without it but it would be awesome to get to enjoy this too.


----------



## mexxican

Ok, called back and got 4 @ 6:05 for 5/15!!! So happy because my 4:30 ressie I got earlier conflicts with my Dtech. Now what time is the dessert party? Also, should I hold onto the earlier ressie in case another Dis-er needs it?


----------



## stardam

Well now she's saying it's taking Reservations but it's completely booked for the entire month.


----------



## CJK

Looks like we're going to miss out.  I could cry!  I can't phone until tonight at the earliest and at this rate, our only possible time will be gone for sure.  Oh why couldn't this be released online?


----------



## Tltorrez

keishashadow said:


> Is SoTS approx. 1/2 hour?  We're 1st weekend, I have in notes pre show 3:15/then show @ 3:30 pm.
> 
> needed to switch FP+ around to accommodate 5:05 pm in rebel hangar...
> 
> have ToT window now for 3:45 pm to 4:45 pm, will that work?



SotS has a pre-show at 3:15 and main show at 3:30 so total of 45 minutes. All other shows are 30 min.


----------



## HCinKC

stardam said:


> Well now she's saying it's taking Reservations but it's completely booked for the entire month.


I'm not sure what capacity will be in the area, but it may be true. The lady I spoke to stressed how popular it had been this morning. Still, I would definitely keep trying. People are reporting a glitchy system, and there may be cancellations since people seem to be scrambling a bit. Good luck! I hope you can get it!


----------



## southernfriedmom

Can anyone suggest the best number to call for RH?


----------



## Dikran

on hold with dvc, regular dining says no availability for may 17 & may 23


----------



## HCinKC

southernfriedmom said:


> Can anyone suggest the best number to call for RH?


I called the regular dining number. Someone above mentioned no wait when they called through club level.


----------



## Tarzan

Managed to get 4:15 on Saturday 16th for party of 2. Told nothing available on Friday 15th.
Had been refreshing the Rebel Hangar page for nearly 4 hours and decided to give up and call from UK


----------



## Tltorrez

CJK said:


> Looks like we're going to miss out.  I could cry!  I can't phone until tonight at the earliest and at this rate, our only possible time will be gone for sure.  Oh why couldn't this be released online?



Actually, given how difficult it is to book I wouldn't necessarily say it will be all booked. Right now it's really mostly about getting a patient CM that keeps trying different ways. Also, some of the ones made are going to get cancelled because they don't fit people's plans.


----------



## yulilin3

407 9393463 is WDW DINE


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Got May 23rd at 6:30pm! Very excited!


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

which month are they saying is fully booked?


----------



## DisneyMama21

1/2 hour until I can call...this is killing me!!


----------



## yulilin3

It is quite possible that it's starting to book up. It's a small area they are using of Backlot Express. I would still keep trying.
Dessert Party check in is at 8:30pm
SotS will come out at 4pm


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Looks like we're going to miss out.  I could cry!  I can't phone until tonight at the earliest and at this rate, our only possible time will be gone for sure.  Oh why couldn't this be released online?


what dates are you wanting to get?


----------



## Tltorrez

Dikran said:


> on hold with dvc, regular dining says no availability for may 17 & may 23



I don't think it's true. People keep reporting no availability and then at the same time someone books for the same day/time. It just takes patience on the part of the CM to keep trying times.

Also, keep in mind - when a CM sees something they put it into the Shopping Cart. It is then unavailable for anyone else until it is removed and then it takes 15 minutes to refresh. While she was searching my CM picked up every time she saw on that date. The one we decided on errored, so we had to go for a different one, but those times we were on the phone for 15 minutes and add another 15 to refresh and basically it pulls those times out of circulation for half an hour.


----------



## NebrMom

I got a very knowledgeable CM named Michelle who asked me if I had called before (this was my first try) and added that people were calling this morning telling her how to book it  She asked if it was all adults and then asked the age of the child adding "Not that  I think that matters." 
I was able to book May 29 4:50 pm even though I wanted earlier. She said she didn't see anything earlier that day but noted "It doesn't tell me times, I have to keep refreshing to see more times."


----------



## Lavaluma

Beezle2 said:


> Just got Rebel Hanger for 6/12 at 4:10  Just what I wanted, Super Happy!! Thanks you everyone and Good Luck!


I called 30 minutes ago for this exact day and time and was told it was booked the entire day. I kept making the CM check and she kept telling me nothing was available. I called back and got a much better CM. I wasn't expecting to get the time I wanted and hoped to just get the day, I got the same time and day. I just wish I didn't have to sit on hold twice.


----------



## yulilin3

I called a 3rd time and as soon as I said I was looking for reservations for Rebel Hangar she hung up on me


----------



## Metz172

I got one!!!! Not the original day I wanted which was 6/5 our main SW day.  Got 6/7 at 4pm instead so looks like we will be doing 1 1/2 days.  Luckily I had already gotten FP for HS for that day.  guy on the phone said he couldn't believe how popular this ressie was this morning


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> what dates are you wanting to get?


May 23rd 7:30/8pm or so. Do you think we'll have a chance by phoning tonight?


----------



## OZMom

Got it!!! May 15th and 4:10. Guinea Pig Dissers assemble


----------



## Tltorrez

Lavaluma said:


> I called 30 minutes ago for this exact day and time and was told it was booked the entire day. I kept making the CM check and she kept telling me nothing was available. I called back and got a much better CM. I wasn't expecting to get the time I wanted and hoped to just get the day, I got the same time and day. I just wish I didn't have to sit on hold twice.



That's the trick. It just has to be an experienced CM who knows how to do it. Or one that takes direction well.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> May 23rd 7:30/8pm or so. Do you think we'll have a chance by phoning tonight?


I can check for you right now, for how many


----------



## Smschmiesing

Took me four calls CMs to get reservations, but I was able to get two (party of 5 and party of 4) for the same time (6 pm on June 12).  All three previous CMs said completely booked full.  This CM tried checking every 15 minutes (with different party sizes).  She was great.  Keep trying even if they say booked.


----------



## prgal0715

Just booked it for 7pm on June 5th! SO EXCITED!!!

Also, kudos for the awesome CM who helped me out. She checked every day of my stay to help me get the best time.


----------



## R2D2

So, I called the line for if you are having issues (407-939-5277) instead of dining. The lady said they are having a lot of issues with it but she was able to book me for 5/23 at 4:45. She said that was the only available time. Might be another option for those still having issues w the dining line.


----------



## Tltorrez

OZMom said:


> Got it!!! May 15th and 4:10. Guinea Pig Dissers assemble



That's when I'll be there too. 

$10 says everyone in the place at that first hour on May 15 are DISers.


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> I can check for you right now, for how many


Very kind of you.  This would just be for 2 adults.


----------



## pookadoo77

just booked, awesome CM, looked and looked, every 10 min. interval. finally got to split party into 3 and 3 for 4:15 and 4:20 6/12, think this is too late for a Oz FP? FP is 4:50 to 5:05, ty!


----------



## markmcalear

Calling from UK. Been on hold 27 minutes. Hoping for 15th May


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> I called a 3rd time and as soon as I said I was looking for reservations for Rebel Hangar she hung up on me


  Oh man, some of these poor CMs.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Very kind of you.  This would just be for 2 adults.


gotcha, on hold now


----------



## Artax

I just want to note that I got my reservation about an hour and a half ago on my way to work. I just hadnt had a chance to post until a few minutes ago.


----------



## Arich01

I know the booking frenzy is going on, and GOOD LUCK to everyone!! I hope you all can get in! 

On a lighter note, is anyone doing anything special at home to celebrate May the 4th today? We're going to start watching Rebels tonight, am looking for a cute dinner idea to go with the theme. Any ideas?


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

So, first call - got disconnected ten minutes into being on hold. Second call - sorry nothing available. Third call - got it!!! June 13th.


----------



## mykidsrqts

Woohoo!  Got the ressie I wanted for my date and time on the first try!  May 17 at 545. The cm I talked to explained that the morning was crazy because they weren't given all the information at first but now they have everything working better.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Reizo

OZMom said:


> Got it!!! May 15th and 4:10. Guinea Pig Dissers assemble



I called and was able to get Reservations on May 15th at 4:05p as well!  Assembling with you and with the rest of the Guinea Pig Dissers


----------



## stardam

Ok I called back & got the best CM ever!  She knew exactly how to use the system to get a reservation. Something about searching in 15 minute increments. Anyways, I'm in for the 16th now!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## yulilin3

@Itinkso  I see a lot of work in your future


----------



## eschil

I told my husband this morning that I think reservations are opening this morning and he very sweetly responded with - do you want me to call?  He got our preferred day and time. May 29 at 4:45.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I called a 3rd time and as soon as I said I was looking for reservations for Rebel Hangar she hung up on me



That's awful. I would send a complaint to guest services on that one. Give the date and time and they ought to be able to see who it was in their logs.


----------



## AngiTN

What are you telling the automated system when it answers? I can't even get to the point where it tells me how long the wait is?


----------



## ZachnElli

I booked 5/31 at 4:45pm for 6. The CM I had was doing a broad search from 4-9pm, I  had to ask her to plug in several times. I wanted late like 8-8:30, but this will work. This was our 2nd phone call for it this morning. First cm said it wasn't booking until tomorrow.  Keep trying!


----------



## momofallsons

Lavaluma said:


> I called 30 minutes ago for this exact day and time and was told it was booked the entire day. I kept making the CM check and she kept telling me nothing was available. I called back and got a much better CM. I wasn't expecting to get the time I wanted and hoped to just get the day, I got the same time and day. I just wish I didn't have to sit on hold twice.



Got 4:05 for that day after 3 calls, so might see you there!  Last CM (Jessica) was very helpful, and took time to go through all times for the day for me and even asked for my FP times to help work around them when the times were conflicting.  I originally wanted 8:00, but hopefully should be able to make this work if I move some stuff around.


----------



## stardam

I said special dining events.


----------



## volfan1978

First try I was told nothing available for party of 6 for 5/24...on line for second attempt now.


----------



## Tltorrez

pookadoo77 said:


> just booked, awesome CM, looked and looked, every 10 min. interval. finally got to split party into 3 and 3 for 4:15 and 4:20 6/12, think this is too late for a Oz FP? FP is 4:50 to 5:05, ty!



Time for one drink.


----------



## Dugette

yulilin3 said:


> gotcha, on hold now


We're looking for that same thing (5/23, 7:45pm for 3). We already got 4:10pm that day, but worried it's cutting it close for the shows (FtF day). If they say they have it, let me know.  Thanks so much!


----------



## NebrMom

spc67carr said:


> Whew. After 5 calls I got the 29th but unfortunately later than I wanted. She only had 6.30 and I was wanting around 5. Oh well, glad I got it. I recommend to keep calling if nothing is available. 15 minutes ago there was nothing for the 29th and then only 6.30. I can't imagine that everything is booked already. Seems to be one of those "super rare" glitches . I hope everyone gets what they need. We all deserve it after all that stalking, the trouble and frustration lol



 I just got 4:50 on the 29th but was hoping for closer to 4 pm. If I can get something earlier, maybe you can have mine when I cancel.


----------



## frisbeego

AngiTN said:


> What are you telling the automated system when it answers? I can't even get to the point where it tells me how long the wait is?



"agent"


----------



## Music City Mama

On hold now. Which is the best way to describe it? Backlot Express? Rebel Hangar? Rebel Lounge?


----------



## Skywise

Staying CL so I went through their reservation line (thanks for whomever suggested that - but that post has long since flown by!)

The CL guy was great but A> Had to put me on hold to figure out what this Rebel Hangar thing was and B> Also had the system tell him the entire weekend was sold out and then played around with something for a minute and was able to get the reservation.

6/5 - 7pm

Once again the Disboards (and Yullin) prove invaluable at getting stuff no one else would even know about... including Disney itself!


----------



## Tltorrez

AngiTN said:


> What are you telling the automated system when it answers? I can't even get to the point where it tells me how long the wait is?



As soon as it answers say "Operator" or "Agent". Then when it asks for more information (i.e., are you onsite now), say "No".  You don't even have to wait for them to finish the spiels.


----------



## 1153rsmith

Forgive me if this has already been asked, but we are coming the first weekend.  I see from post #1 that JAT and Ian are not signing.  Is this still accurate?  Does this mean they will not be doing meet n greets for pictures either?  If that is the case, I am very disappointed.  We were hoping to get their autographs and pictures.


----------



## Skywise

Rebel Hangar and/or Star Wars Lounge (the web page title is Rebel Hangar but the URL says Star Wars Lounge)


----------



## MiataPaige

eschil said:


> I told my husband this morning that I think reservations are opening this morning and he very sweetly responded with - do you want me to call?  He got our preferred day and time. May 29 at 4:45.


Now that's a great idea


----------



## Music City Mama

AngiTN said:


> What are you telling the automated system when it answers? I can't even get to the point where it tells me how long the wait is?



I couldn't get past the automated thing either and just pressed "0". It told me the wait was only 7 minutes.


----------



## AngiTN

Music City Mama said:


> On hold now. Which is the best way to describe it? Backlot Express? Rebel Hangar? Rebel Lounge?


I plan to use all of the above
Star Wars Rebel Hangar at Backlot Express Lounge


----------



## Dugette

Music City Mama said:


> On hold now. Which is the best way to describe it? Backlot Express? Rebel Hangar? Rebel Lounge?


I said "the new Backlot Express Lounge for Star Wars Weekends" and she immediately knew what I was talking about.


----------



## Wendydagny

I just got 6 pm on 5/23! took less than ten min as the cm clearly knew what I was talking about.


----------



## chwtom

Sorry to polute the discussion with non-Rebel hangar talk, but...
So we have a 9:15 galactic breakfast reservation.  We have the VIP package another day, and can book Jedi training the day we have breakfast reservations.  Our plan was to his HS in the morning, then go to EPCOT in the afternoon.  For Jedi training, we can book at 1035 or 1230.  Would prefer 1035 since we planned to be leaving by around noon, but not sure if that is cutting it too close.  Thoughts?


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> On hold now. Which is the best way to describe it? Backlot Express? Rebel Hangar? Rebel Lounge?


Backlot Express Lounge and then just verify that it's Rebel Hangar Lounge


----------



## Tltorrez

Music City Mama said:


> On hold now. Which is the best way to describe it? Backlot Express? Rebel Hangar? Rebel Lounge?



I said "rebel hangar at backlot express". But they mostly seem to know about it now.


----------



## southernfriedmom

I am trying during my planning period... my CM is being very patient but no luck.


----------



## yulilin3

chwtom said:


> Sorry to polute the discussion with non-Rebel hangar talk, but...
> So we have a 9:15 galactic breakfast reservation.  We have the VIP package another day, and can book Jedi training the day we have breakfast reservations.  Our plan was to his HS in the morning, then go to EPCOT in the afternoon.  For Jedi training, we can book at 1035 or 1230.  Would prefer 1035 since we planned to be leaving by around noon, but not sure if that is cutting it too close.  Thoughts?


The breakfast takes about an hour, remember that you have to check in for JTA about 20 minutes before the show or they will give your spot away


----------



## volfan1978

And on second attempt I was told walk up only, not booking reservations...smh.


----------



## Tltorrez

chwtom said:


> Sorry to polute the discussion with non-Rebel hangar talk, but...
> So we have a 9:15 galactic breakfast reservation.  We have the VIP package another day, and can book Jedi training the day we have breakfast reservations.  Our plan was to his HS in the morning, then go to EPCOT in the afternoon.  For Jedi training, we can book at 1035 or 1230.  Would prefer 1035 since we planned to be leaving by around noon, but not sure if that is cutting it too close.  Thoughts?



If I remember correctly you have to arrive for JTA well before your show time. I would generally allow a minimum hour and 15 minutes for character meal. So, yes, I would say it's cutting it too close.


----------



## Cluelyss

Still getting Donald online, for those of you that have asked. 

On a related note, can't get the link from the DPB to open for the Fathers Day tee either


----------



## Music City Mama

WTH? I just got asked if I wanted to transfer to a survey and then it disconnected me!


----------



## StephanieE

I was able to get a reservation for 4:55 on May 17th! A big thank you to everyone in this thread for sharing info and helping others!


----------



## Disaholic73

I was on hold for about 15 minutes and was able to get June 12th at 4:05 for a party of four.  She didn't even have to search a couple of times and knew exactly what I was calling about.  38 more days of waiting!!!!


----------



## volfan1978

Still getting Donald on the web


----------



## Cluelyss

Music City Mama said:


> WTH? I just got asked if I wanted to transfer to a survey and then it disconnected me!


Mine did that too, and I really wanted to give kudos to my very helpful CM!!


----------



## momofallsons

pookadoo77 said:


> just booked, awesome CM, looked and looked, every 10 min. interval. finally got to split party into 3 and 3 for 4:15 and 4:20 6/12, think this is too late for a Oz FP? FP is 4:50 to 5:05, ty!



We'll be at RH at the same time, and then booking it to Oz too!


----------



## markmcalear

Got May 15th @ 5:30pm. Cutting it close that evening. Got 50s PT at 4pm and then D-Tech at 6:50pm


----------



## Music City Mama

Cluelyss said:


> Mine did that too, and I really wanted to give kudos to my very helpful CM!!



I hadn't/haven't spoken to a CM yet. The background music was playing and then the spiel just came on about taking the survey and then it disconnected me.


----------



## yulilin3

volfan1978 said:


> And on second attempt I was told walk up only, not booking reservations...smh.


OH EM GEE
so frustraiting
@CJK first attempt CM said she hadn't been able to book all day....couldn't find anything

Second attempt got if for May 23rd at 7:30pm


----------



## moobar25

So I just checked my plans and my Rebel Lounge ADR for June 12th at 6:35pm (7pp) does not work.  I need a 4pm!!! Called and was told nothing available.  Anyone want to switch?   I'll keep calling to see if it can be done.


----------



## frisbeego

Disaholic73 said:


> I was on hold for about 15 minutes and was able to get June 12th at 4:05 for a party of four.  She didn't even have to search a couple of times and knew exactly what I was calling about.  38 more days of waiting!!!!



That's the time I wanted!  I just called.  Got a CM with a southern accent.  She said her last 2 calls were booked for the 12th.  Maybe she helped you!  But, for me, she couldn't find anything at all that day.  I have it for 8 pm that day, but would've appreciated earlier.

Also, June 14th was completely booked according to her.


----------



## wdhinn89

may 16th is already sold out!!!!!


----------



## southernfriedmom

FWIW... I had no luck with the dining CM finding anything on 5/31 (she checked all times & party sizes).  My husband called the Club level number and had no problem getting an ADR for 6/6.  Unfortunately only the second half of our stay is CL-  I guess the grandparents will have to miss out on this (maybe better that way).  On a related funny note... One of my students snapped a picture of me on my computer with my cell phone on one ear and my office phone on the other- black mail?!? lol


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> OH EM GEE
> so frustraiting
> @CJK first attempt CM said she hadn't been able to book all day....couldn't find anything
> 
> Second attempt got if for May 23rd at 7:30pm


Thanks for calling, but sorry for the struggle!  You were able to book 7:30pm on May 23rd?  I wonder what will be available tonight.  Gives me hope.  Thanks again!


----------



## Dugette

yulilin3 said:


> OH EM GEE
> so frustraiting
> @CJK first attempt CM said she hadn't been able to book all day....couldn't find anything
> 
> Second attempt got if for May 23rd at 7:30pm


I think I need to have DH call if you were finding a later time!   (I'm at work and can't call anymore).


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Thanks for calling, but sorry for the struggle!  You were able to book 7:30pm on May 23rd?  I wonder what will be available tonight.  Gives me hope.  Thanks again!


sent you a pm. No problem at all


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Woo Hoo!!! Thank you to the CM Martino from DVC Member Services! He got me a ressie @ 4:05 on 5/22 for a party of 7(now I have a ressie for everyone..party of 4 and party of 7)!!! Can't Wait! If you are a dvc member I would highly suggest calling them. He got an error the first time and kept trying and got it! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## volfan1978

Three calls, three strikes...I guess I'm out for a little while, I'll try back in a bit.


----------



## yulilin3

I asked Steven Miller from the DPB if the magic bands would be available for SWW and he answered that they are open edition so they can reorder them but still not sure if they would be available for SWW. I would think they will be


----------



## CinderElsa

I've tried FOUR times for 5/15. Three CMs said no availability & the last one said walk-up only. I can't keep calling.


----------



## Asaduhh

Just got off the phone. May 16 & 17 are completely booked


----------



## AngiTN

Whew. Got it. Seems word is spreading on how to book.
The issue is much like us not being sure what to call it they can look it up under different names.
The name that got it to pop up for the CM I worked with was Backlot Express Lounge. They can also look it up with Rebel Hangar. When she looked up Rebel Hangar no times show up. But using Backlot Express Lounge she got the time I wanted. She said both pull up the same page on the surface but obviously something is different about them behind the scenes.
We'll be there on Sunday 5/24 at 6:00


----------



## prgal0715

Skywise said:


> Staying CL so I went through their reservation line (thanks for whomever suggested that - but that post has long since flown by!)
> 
> The CL guy was great but A> Had to put me on hold to figure out what this Rebel Hangar thing was and B> Also had the system tell him the entire weekend was sold out and then played around with something for a minute and was able to get the reservation.
> 
> 6/5 - 7pm
> 
> Once again the Disboards (and Yullin) prove invaluable at getting stuff no one else would even know about... including Disney itself!



That's my date/time, too!! See you there! :waves:


----------



## Felipe4

Booked for June 14th as well at 4:30! This time is perfect for us. Rebecca, my CM, said there was also a 4:05 available.

ETA: we have a party of 2, so if you have a larger party, it might not be available.


----------



## Skywise

It'd be a lot easier if they'd just put the dadburn web page back online...


----------



## momofallsons

frisbeego said:


> That's the time I wanted!  I just called.  Got a CM with a southern accent.  She said her last 2 calls were booked for the 12th.  Maybe she helped you!  But, for me, she couldn't find anything at all that day.  I have it for 8 pm that day, but would've appreciated earlier.
> 
> Also, June 14th was completely booked according to her.



I tried to get 8pm on that day a while ago and was told it was booked!  Ended up going with an earlier time.  That call center has got to be a zoo today.


----------



## OZMom

Arich01 said:


> I know the booking frenzy is going on, and GOOD LUCK to everyone!! I hope you all can get in!
> 
> On a lighter note, is anyone doing anything special at home to celebrate May the 4th today? We're going to start watching Rebels tonight, am looking for a cute dinner idea to go with the theme. Any ideas?



We're celebrating May the 4th  Because it's my birthday AND Star Wars day so I got a Star Wars cake and I have an appt for an R2D2 pedicure. We are going out to dinner and DH and I will probably watch one of the movies after the kids are in bed. DS4 told me this morning that I must be a Jedi, because I was born on Star Wars day


----------



## KisstheGirl33

Don't lose hope! I booked May 17 at 6:00 about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## wendypooh

Is there going to be a list of who got the rebel hangar - dates - times?  I'd love to see who's there with us!!


----------



## wendypooh

OZMom said:


> We're celebrating May the 4th  Because it's my birthday AND Star Wars day so I got a Star Wars cake and I have an appt for an R2D2 pedicure. We are going out to dinner and DH and I will probably watch one of the movies after the kids are in bed. DS4 told me this morning that I must be a Jedi, because I was born on Star Wars day


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## BGparadise

Originally got 4:10 on 6/14 through the general Disney number.  Called back on DVC line and switched to 5:45.

Only thing I am not sure of is that we have 3 kids (11, 4, and 1)  DVC switched it to party of 4.  *Is this going to be an issue?*


----------



## yulilin3

wendypooh said:


> Is there going to be a list of who got the rebel hangar - dates - times?  I'd love to see who's there with us!!


SWW roll call


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I was able to get mine booked earlier in the day.  I'm still sad though, the call got disconnected before the survey and my agent was so good I wanted to give feed back


----------



## jennab113

I called this morning as soon as I got in the shower.  I had the phone on speaker while I got ready and of course someone answered as soon as I started drying my hair.  I never went back to finish drying it after I got off the phone, so it's pretty crazy now.  Oh well.  I guess I should get used to it being crazy at SWW and all summer.  But I got reservations on the 15th, 29th, and 30th.  Which is great, except I really wanted the 16th and 23rd.  I'm on talking to an agent again now hoping for one of those dates.

Also, here's the Vanity Fair photoshoot for The Force Awakens!


----------



## Disaholic73

moobar25 said:


> So I just checked my plans and my Rebel Lounge ADR for June 12th at 6:35pm (7pp) does not work.  I need a 4pm!!! Called and was told nothing available.  Anyone want to switch?   I'll keep calling to see if it can be done.



Sorry moobar, but we have Jedi Mickeys at 7pm so I wont' be switching our 4pm.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

I'm wondering If I will be able to change my time?  When I booked I was only able to do 4:00 on 5/23.  But people here are saying they got different times. I called at 8am this morning.


----------



## volfan1978

At least the third agent who denied me acted like she was trying to look.  First agent said nothing was available after 3 seconds, second agent said walk ups only.


----------



## Disaholic73

frisbeego said:


> That's the time I wanted!  I just called.  Got a CM with a southern accent.  She said her last 2 calls were booked for the 12th.  Maybe she helped you!  But, for me, she couldn't find anything at all that day.  I have it for 8 pm that day, but would've appreciated earlier.
> 
> Also, June 14th was completely booked according to her.



I guess the force was with me!!


----------



## msmama

Arich01 said:


> I know the booking frenzy is going on, and GOOD LUCK to everyone!! I hope you all can get in!
> 
> On a lighter note, is anyone doing anything special at home to celebrate May the 4th today? We're going to start watching Rebels tonight, am looking for a cute dinner idea to go with the theme. Any ideas?



We're having Boba Fettucini Alfredo with Chicken Lightsabers (chicken fries).  Put my son on the bus this morning with his SW tee shirt, SW jacket, SW shoes and SW sunglasses.  Frankly I think he's more excited about Star Wars day than Xmas!!  Probably also grape lightsabers (grape skewers) and thermal detonators (canteloupe balls).  

(Oh, and tomorrow we're having "Hoth" dogs for Revenge of the Fifth!)


----------



## wdhinn89

I called back and got it!!!!  May 16th at 4:10.  I was told there was nothing available on the 16th  only the 17th from the first agent but this agent had 2 times available.  Don't give up!!


----------



## CJK

Just want to say that @yulilin3 is AMAZING!!!!    Can't thank you enough for all your hard work and dedication!


----------



## Dikran

managed to get 7pm on may 17 thru dvc member services, it was a chore but it worked on 3rd attempt.


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, so I made a decision to just change the place for our after parade meet up. Seeing as Rebel Hangar might be setup all day it would be very hard to have the meet there.
So, moving it to ABC Commisary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant. Same time, after the parade.
 Here are my times and dates for Rebel Hangar:
Friday 15th 4pm YAY Guinea Pig
Saturday June 6th 5pm
Sunday June 14th 7pm
Please, if you're interested in adding you times and dates go to the SWW Roll Call, thank you @Itinkso  for keeping that all up to date


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Koh1977 said:


> I thought I saw that Mushu is part of the Dinoland Dance Party at AK?


 
He very randomly is.  We went three times last trip and he was never out.


----------



## coluk003

Sold out or so I've been told three time by different cast members on the 29 of May


----------



## Dugette

DisneyLove2015 said:


> I'm wondering If I will be able to change my time?  When I booked I was only able to do 4:00 on 5/23.  But people here are saying they got different times. I called at 8am this morning.


We have 4:10 that day, only time available when I called earlier. DH just got off the phone and his CM said there is nothing else that day - checked hour by hour and knew what was going on. Keep trying, I guess!


----------



## kalliyan1

CJK said:


> Just want to say that @yulilin3 is AMAZING!!!!    Can't thank you enough for all your hard work and dedication!


I totally agree.  You've been so helpful to me as well!!!


----------



## Flatt

Took two of us 4 total phone calls but got what we wanted!!  Tough when you have a big group.  But got Parties of 4 on May 16th at 4:40, 4:45, and 4:50.  Had to ask repeatedly to have her refresh the system and she was able to find it just as I was going to take just 1 group of 4 at a different time.
Persistence and patience pays off again!

May the 4th be with you all!!


----------



## yulilin3

May the 4th videos and some stormtroopers walking around. It's killing me that I can't go.
https://twitter.com/WDWNT


----------



## going2disney

FINALLY! My SIXTH call and was able to get 5/15 @410!!


----------



## frisbeego

Called (again).  Got 4:15 on June 14th.  Now I have to step away from this thread so I can get work done.


----------



## Tea4Alice

Booked the Rebel Lounge on June 6@7:45


----------



## Tltorrez

momofallsons said:


> I tried to get 8pm on that day a while ago and was told it was booked!  Ended up going with an earlier time.  That call center has got to be a zoo today.



The CM I got was laughing about it. It's crazy now but the general public still doesn't know about it. Wait till that post goes live.

She said, she didn't mind because it's been slow for a few days after the Free Dining fiasco. And then we talked about the day BOG lunch went live. At least this one didn't crash the whole system. ;-)


----------



## Music City Mama

I feel very lucky to have gotten such a sweet, helpful, and knowledgeable CM. Shout out to Yakima! I thought I was going to have to describe the dining location, but as soon as I said "Star Wars", she said, "The Rebel?" LOL So, that's what we called it during our call. She had a hard time with my date (June 12th) at first, but she knew how to manipulate the system to work the time in increments and while I didn't get exactly what I wanted, I came pretty darn close! And she searched and searched and went above and beyond, IMO. She got outstanding survey feedback, of course.

Now let me ask you this... If I have a 7:00 for TSMM, how close will I be cutting it with a 7:15 Rebel Hangar ADR? I'm thinking about 5 minutes late. Do you think that will be a problem?


----------



## Tltorrez

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I was able to get mine booked earlier in the day.  I'm still sad though, the call got disconnected before the survey and my agent was so good I wanted to give feed back



Mine too. :-(


----------



## jennab113

Now I'm on the phone with someone who can't find it and has no idea what I'm talking about.  I'm about to hang up on her and call back in.


----------



## OZMom

msmama said:


> We're having Boba Fettucini Alfredo with Chicken Lightsabers (chicken fries).  Put my son on the bus this morning with his SW tee shirt, SW jacket, SW shoes and SW sunglasses.  Frankly I think he's more excited about Star Wars day than Xmas!!  Probably also grape lightsabers (grape skewers) and thermal detonators (canteloupe balls).
> 
> (Oh, and tomorrow we're having "Hoth" dogs for Revenge of the Fifth!)



Stealing Hoth Dogs!!! That's fantastic. DS5 went all Star Wars attired to school today too. DS4 is in his vader t-shirt and R2D2 crocs, but smacked the dog with his lightsaber so he's been disarmed until we are attacked my Sith and I deem it necessary.


----------



## Koh1977

I am at school and no time to wade through the latest posts.  Is Rebel Hangar only available by calling?  Or is the link working?


----------



## Tltorrez

wdhinn89 said:


> I called back and got it!!!!  May 16th at 4:10.  I was told there was nothing available on the 16th  only the 17th from the first agent but this agent had 2 times available.  Don't give up!!



Keep in mind that because of the refresh times when a hold is released, some of these CMs may actually not be seeing any availability. It may not be there one minute and then pop up suddenly.

Of course, some of them are clearly not looking, but that's a different issue.


----------



## yulilin3

https://twitter.com/WDWNT


----------



## CJK

Koh1977 said:


> I am at school and no time to wade through the latest posts. Is Rebel Hangar only available by calling? Or is the link working?


Phone only


----------



## Flatt

jennab113 said:


> Now I'm on the phone with someone who can't find it and has no idea what I'm talking about.  I'm about to hang up on her and call back in.


Ask for a supervisor or for someone else.  My first call I had someone that wasn't too sure.  Second call and Kim was an expert!


----------



## Tltorrez

going2disney said:


> FINALLY! My SIXTH call and was able to get 5/15 @410!!



Yay Guinea Pigs!


----------



## HCinKC

Cluelyss said:


> Still getting Donald online, for those of you that have asked.
> 
> On a related note, can't get the link from the DPB to open for the Fathers Day tee either


Still catching up, so maybe you got it...but is it this you need?

http://www.disneystore.com/disney-p...DTPM-CMR&att=PARKS_FathersDay_5.4_StarToursFP


----------



## mykidsrqts

KisstheGirl33 said:


> Don't lose hope! I booked May 17 at 6:00 about 10 minutes ago.


Fantastic!  We will be there about the same time (545)!


----------



## AngiTN

Music City Mama said:


> I feel very lucky to have gotten such a sweet, helpful, and knowledgeable CM. Shout out to Yakima! I thought I was going to have to describe the dining location, but as soon as I said "Star Wars", she said, "The Rebel?" LOL So, that's what we called it during our call. She had a hard time with my date (June 12th) at first, but she knew how to manipulate the system to work the time in increments and while I didn't get exactly what I wanted, I came pretty darn close! And she searched and searched and went above and beyond, IMO. She got outstanding survey feedback, of course.
> 
> Now let me ask you this... If I have a 7:00 for TSMM, how close will I be cutting it with a 7:15 Rebel Hangar ADR? I'm thinking about 5 minutes late. Do you think that will be a problem?



I bet it will be fine. Use that 5 min grace period on your TSMM FP too.


----------



## Tltorrez

jennab113 said:


> Now I'm on the phone with someone who can't find it and has no idea what I'm talking about.  I'm about to hang up on her and call back in.



I wouldn't waste time with that. Just call back.


----------



## heidi8

Supervisors are really awesome!


----------



## spc67carr

Thank you for offering @NebrMom . I did call back and got my 5 pm. It's pretty much keep calling back until you get the time you want lol. It's crazy. Hope you get your 4 pm



NebrMom said:


> I just got 4:50 on the 29th but was hoping for closer to 4 pm. If I can get something earlier, maybe you can have mine when I cancel.


----------



## mmafan

Those of you when you call and get incorrect info or you know the agent is just not trying. That's what the survey is for.  We all know it's available to book so if they tell you no than reflect that in the survey.


----------



## Cluelyss

HCinKC said:


> Still catching up, so maybe you got it...but is it this you need?
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/disney-p...DTPM-CMR&att=PARKS_FathersDay_5.4_StarToursFP


Yes! Thank you!!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

AngiTN said:


> Whew. Got it. Seems word is spreading on how to book.
> The issue is much like us not being sure what to call it they can look it up under different names.
> The name that got it to pop up for the CM I worked with was Backlot Express Lounge. They can also look it up with Rebel Hangar. When she looked up Rebel Hangar no times show up. But using Backlot Express Lounge she got the time I wanted. She said both pull up the same page on the surface but obviously something is different about them behind the scenes.
> We'll be there on Sunday 5/24 at 6:00



Thank you so much for this tip!  I called in about 5/24 or 5/22 and was told it was booked.  Called back immediately and asked for "Backlot Express Lounge" and I had my choice of 4 pm or 5:05 pm!


----------



## pookadoo77

I am sure some of us will be cancelling times. I will be dropping one later for example gotta powpow with family and schedule and I will post it here first.... keep calling and ask to refresh, mine had no avail one minute then a pop up....


----------



## OhioWDWDuo

A HUGE thank you to everyone on this thread! This is the most helpful and positive group of Dissers!!!!  

After one call and "walk ups only", called back and got Rebel Hangar for 5/16 at 5:05! The Cm was great and said she's been talking to lots of nice Star Wars fans this morning! She knew exactly what I was talking about as soon as she came on the line.

May the 4th be with you!


----------



## jennab113

She finally found it after talking to her supervisor, but didn't have any availability for the 16th or 23rd.  I have a meeting at 11, so I'll try again later.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I just booked no problem for June 6th, at 5:20 (closest to 5:00, which was the time I requested, she said they had available).  All I said was Backlot Express Lounge, and she knew exactly what to do.  She also said that they do have to search for specific times, which she said is odd and not normally what they have to do.  My total wait/call time was 8 minutes.


----------



## CinderElsa

Call #5 and I got it, 4:15 on 5/15. THE FORCE WAS FINALLY WITH ME!


----------



## OZMom

I think I asked this already, but I can't remember. Is the May the 4th merchandise available after today? Or do I need to pay ridiculous eBay prices to get one of those pins?


----------



## moobar25

Just released a 6:35pm on June 12th for 7people - I was able to change it to closer to 4pm (though I had to split up my party 10min apart).


----------



## NebrMom

NebrMom said:


> I just got 4:50 on the 29th but was hoping for closer to 4 pm. If I can get something earlier, maybe you can have mine when I cancel.



@spc67carr I was able to modify mine to 4:20 pm after a very helpful CM typed in some exact times. At first she said nothing was available from 3 to 6 pm. I asked for 4 pm exactly and she said no, I asked for her to search 4:15 and said nothing coming up. I was ready to give up when she said wait, I was just playing with some times and found a 4:20 pm at least it is 30 min closer to my wished for time. So, if you can, you might try for the 4:50 that should have been put back in the system.


----------



## Pygmypuff07

Got a 4:15 pm for 5/15!!


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> I think I asked this already, but I can't remember. Is the May the 4th merchandise available after today? Or do I need to pay ridiculous eBay prices to get one of those pins?


I remember seeing the pins after May 4th last year, don't remember seeing the shirt


----------



## yulilin3

Rebel Hangar will be full of DISer Guinea Pigs on Friday


----------



## NebrMom

spc67carr said:


> Thank you for offering @NebrMom . I did call back and got my 5 pm. It's pretty much keep calling back until you get the time you want lol. It's crazy. Hope you get your 4 pm


Sorry, didn't see this post before I answered you again.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

mmafan said:


> Those of you when you call and get incorrect info or you know the agent is just not trying. That's what the survey is for.  We all know it's available to book so if they tell you no than reflect that in the survey.


 
Or do what I did when my agent wasn't helping. Tell them then you get forwarded to the survey you will reflect that they were not helpful and din't even bother to try so on and so forth. I did this only after she tried to tell me that not only was all of May 16th booked but so was the whole of SWW, to which I told her that I would like her to look more as the lounge hadn't actually been announced yet and that I knew reservations had only opened this AM and I found it extremely hard to believe. Trust me I don't like making "threats" to these people nor am I one of those I need to speak with a manager types every service person fears, but when I mentioned the survey it got me my reservation and her attitude to better assist me changed as well


----------



## Monykalyn

Got june 6th ay 4:05 for rebel Hangar! Woot woot!  Nothing for after 6 on the 12th though. My CM Was  awesome. Said lots of calls today and it was fun talking to excited star wars fans


----------



## teeveejunkee

Got RH for 7pm on May 17th.  That is when we have our FP+ for Obi-Wan.  Now it's a Sophie's Choice.  I really wanted RH sometime between 4p and 5p on the 17th.  I keep calling back to try to change the time.  How many times is too many?  I've made 4 calls so far.  Do they keep record of every call to where they're going to get mad at me for calling so much?


----------



## JennStars9

I can't call this morning because I'm a work, so I keep hitting refresh on the website hoping to book online. While I'm checking my email, saw this from Build-a-Bear


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## wdhinn89

Thank you so much @yulilin3 for this thread and all your valuable information and hard work.  This is my first SWW and I am sooo excited for all the wonderful things we have planned.


----------



## yulilin3

teeveejunkee said:


> Got RH for 7pm on May 17th.  That is when we have our FP+ for Obi-Wan.  Now it's a Sophie's Choice.  I really wanted RH sometime between 4p and 5p on the 17th.  I keep calling back to try to change the time. * How many times is too many?  I've made 4 calls so far.  Do they keep record of every call to where they're going to get mad at me for calling so much?*


I don't think they so or I would already be banned for all eternity...keep checking


----------



## Felipe4

A thing of beauty.


----------



## Barbara C

yulilin3 said:


> I called a 3rd time and as soon as I said I was looking for reservations for Rebel Hangar she hung up on me



what??


----------



## RookieLady

I have a 4:45 RL on June 7 for 5 people.  The system is so crazy that it didn't make me cancel it when I found the more preferable 4:20.  I am willing to try and coordinate if someone wants it.  I am also willing to hold it for a few days until the insanity of this day for Disney Dining abates.  Let me know if you want it.


----------



## teeveejunkee

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think they so or I would already be banned for all eternity...keep checking


Thank you for the reassurance!  Also for the chuckle you gave me during this stressful time.


----------



## Asaduhh

Just got May 17th at 7:05 for 2! The CM knew what she was doing! Originally found 4:50, then put me on hold and kept refreshing!


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> what??


yep. True story.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Wow! So after first being told that 5/16 was completely booked for Rebel Hangar, I persisted. Said I've been seeing online that people are having the experience of being told this, but then calling back and being able to book.  She said this didn't just start booking today -- it started "back in early April", so that's why it's full.  I said I knew this was not the case.  I asked if she could please maybe try selecting a specific time, and seeing if there is availability. She started with 4:30PM, and SURPRISE SURPRISE, it WAS available!

Definitely worth some follow-up questions on this one if you get a "no".

 to yulilin and other fellow DISers here for this heads-up!!


----------



## wdwalice

Thank you to everyone on this thread!!!  First thing this morning, I grab my cell phone to check this site.  My eyes were hardly open but I knew this thread would be buzzing!!  Before I left the house for work, I was able to get a 5 pm on 5/15! The CM knew exactly what I was looking for - I asked for Rebel Hangar, she called it Rebel Lounge and it shows up in MDE as Backlot Express Lounge.  I even thought I "heard" her smile through the phone when I asked for it. Our SWW plans are now done!!!


----------



## jthornton94

I will be canceling a RH ressie for 4 at 4:15 on the 30th is someone needs to coordinate.


----------



## teeveejunkee

Yes!! 5th time is the charm.  I finally got the time I needed to work with my FP+.  Now I have 4:50p on May 17.  I exchanged a 7p on that same date so hopefully that means it just opened up for someone else to grab!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Looks like I'm going to run out and buy an issue of Vanity Fair.

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood...wakens-vanity-fair-cover?mbid=social_facebook


----------



## wdhinn89

It is weird how it shows on MDE at Backlot Express Lounge for some people and Rebel Hanger for others


----------



## Boski

Darth Vader Uggs are now available

http://www.uggaustralia.com/star-wars-collection/?icid=homepage_sectiona1_top


----------



## markmcalear

I'm eating at 50s PT at 4pm then got Rebel Hangar at 530pm. I'll just have appetiser and entree at PT and then hit some desserts at RH.


----------



## yulilin3

On my  MDE it shows as : Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience


----------



## jennab113

Adam Driver as Kylo Ren


----------



## jennab113

Lupita Nyong'o as Maz Kanata (CGI obviously)


----------



## yulilin3

markmcalear said:


> I'm eating at 50s PT at 4pm then got Rebel Hangar at 530pm. I'll just have appetiser and entree at PT and then hit some desserts at RH.


I hope the call wasn't crazy expensive


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Rebel Hangar will be full of DISer Guinea Pigs on Friday



And the 16th.  Can't wait for your report on the 15th.



yulilin3 said:


> On my  MDE it shows as : Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience



Same for me


----------



## jennab113




----------



## jennab113

Oscar Isaac with his X-Wing


----------



## markmcalear

yulilin3 said:


> I hope the call wasn't crazy expensive



No, we call the freephone number for Disney Travel Company in UK


----------



## jennab113

Photos from http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/05/star-wars-force-awakens-photos (hopefully they showed up)


----------



## wdhinn89

yulilin3 said:


> On my  MDE it shows as : Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience


Me too but @wdwalice said their MDE said Backlot Express.  Odd to have 2 different names


----------



## wdwalice

Hi! The Luke MB that was released today - will it continue to be available after today?  I would love to get it for my DH but we won't be in WDW until May 12.


----------



## ArielRae

For those of you trying to not spend more money on star wars merchandise stay away from Amazon. Just popped over there and they have a section dedicated today for all things star wars.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Looks like I'm going to run out and buy an issue of Vanity Fair.
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood...wakens-vanity-fair-cover?mbid=social_facebook


there's a cool video in this article


----------



## paysensmom

I got RH for 2 @ 6:05 on May 29!!! Thanks so much for the updates the lady knew exactly what i was talking about and had talked to seceral of you already. She was super nice and knew how to search


----------



## Desiree_O

I was just able to book for a party of 2 on 5/16. CM first checked, found nothing. Then said her manager just told her she needed to enter my name before looking. Not sure why that makes a difference. But it did and a ressie appeared. Keep trying!!!


----------



## volfan1978

I'm 0-4 for Rebel Hangar for 5/24.  I guess I'll keep checking online, hopefully Donald will go away.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

My MDE *app* says Backlot Express Lounge but my itinerary on the MDE *site* says Rebel Hangar



ArielRae said:


> For those of you trying to not spend more money on star wars merchandise stay away from Amazon. Just popped over there and they have a section dedicated today for all things star wars.



UGH and I'm a prime member son of a bee sting


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> Hi! The Luke MB that was released today - will it continue to be available after today?  I would love to get it for my DH but we won't be in WDW until May 12.


I asked Steven from the DPB and he said they are open edition so they can order more, he said he's not sure that they would be available for SWW. But I would think they will be


----------



## superrach

I got one for May 15th when it's just me and my hubby (celebrating our 15th anniversary) and then my whole family on the 24th both at 7pm! YAY!  Reservation success!  Do or do not. There is no try.


----------



## wdwalice

wdhinn89 said:


> Me too but @wdwalice said their MDE said Backlot Express.  Odd to have 2 different names


It shows up as Backlot Express Lounge within MDE on my cell.  When I use MDE online, it shows it as Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience.  As long as its there and stays there, Disney can call it whatever they want!


----------



## Monykalyn

Desiree_O said:


> I was just able to book for a party of 2 on 5/16. CM first checked, found nothing. Then said her manager just told her she needed to enter my name before looking. Not sure why that makes a difference. But it did and a ressie appeared. Keep trying!!!


For both the Feel the Forcepackage and Rebel Hangar they asked for resort confirmation number- wonder if that is also a way to search?


----------



## JonathanK

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> My MDE *app* says Backlot Express Lounge but my itinerary on the MDE *site* says Rebel Hangar



This is how it is for me on the iPhone App and the MDE website


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> I asked Steven from the DPB and he said they are open edition so they can order more, he said he's not sure that they would be available for SWW. But I would think they will be


Thanks! You are awesome!!


----------



## DisneyMama21

Got RH for 6/14 @ 4:05pm!  Yay!  CM was super nice and able to find it right away...she actually searched my whole weekend and found several, so don't give up hope everyone!


----------



## paysensmom

Is it correct that the RH is a charge of $10 per person to get in? We were checking out of a hotel while I was making my ressie and I thought thats what she said, but I'm not exactly sure...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hey Hey Gang May The Fourth Be With You All....

... It was with me this morning, with a little quick notification from the thread hostess with the mostess  I was able to snag Rebel Hanger Ressies for May 16th at 7pm... woot woot!

If you haven't been persistent when calling, be persistent, I had to insist they check because they tried to tell me it was only walk ups and I asked the CM if she could consult with her other colleges because I know for a fact that people are making reservations. She came back to the phone and within a few moments chaching ressies were made!

And with those ressies in place, that's all she wrote folks nothing else is gonna fit into this crazy packed schedule of ours!

We are 9 days, 12 hours and 23 minutes from boarding our flight!


----------



## yulilin3

Heads up Guinea Pig DISers. Change of spot for the meet after the parade
*After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.*
The Sunrise Student - 14 (Galactic Gathering), 15 (H&V, FTF), 16, 17
ethanwa - 17 (SciFi)
CinderElsa - 14 (Galactic Gathering, SciFi), 15 (FTF), 16, 17
lovethattink - 14 (Galactic Gathering), 15, 16, 17 [May 4 (SciFi)]
jennab113 - 14 (Galactic Gathering), 15 (H&V), 16 (FTF DP), 17 (SciFi)
Good Morning Dewdrop - 15, 16, 17
shelbyf31 - 15 (SciFi)
msmama - 16 (H&V), 17 (VIP)
Fire14 - 15 (H&V), 16, 17
ConnieB - 15, 16, 17
Girly - 15 (SciFi, H&V), 16, 17
ffcheff - 15, 16, 17
Ninja Mom - 15, 16, 17 [May 18 (SciFi)]
xApril - 15, 16
mmafan - 15 (H&V, FTF), 16 (VIP), 17 [May 18 (SciFi)]
stardam - 15, 16, 17 [May 18 (SciFi)]
DisneyTasha - 17 [May 21 (H&V)]
Artax - 15 (FTF), 16 [May 10 (H&V)]
KisstheGirl33 - 16, 17 (FTF)
MunchkinandSugarBear - 15, 16 (SciFi), 17
HCinKC - 15 (H&V), 16, 17 [May 14 (SciFi)]
katrina1122 - 15 (SciFi), 16, 17
Greenfairy - 15, 16, 17
CambellzSoup - 16 (H&V)
got2lovedisney - 15
Cshel85 - 15, 16, 17
OZmom - 15 (SciFi, FTF), 16
sairell - 17 (VIP)
cheshiregoofy22 - 15, 16, 17
DisneyDreamMaker - 15, 16, 17
OhioWDWDuo - 15 (VIP), 16 [May 8 (H&V), 10 (SciFi)]
Buddyex - 15, 16 [May 12 (SciFi, H&V)]
btowndude - 14 (Galactic Gathering), 15 (VIP), 16
1153rsmith - 15, 16, 17
Pygmypuff07 - 15 (VIP), 16, 17
lvstitch - 15, 16 (VIP, FTF DP)
Flatt - 15, 16, 17
mexxican - 15 (VIP) (FTF DP), 16 [May 13 (SciFi) (H&V)]
BrokeMack - 15 (SciFi) [May 14 (H&V)]
wdhinn89 - 16
Dawn16 - 15, 17
going2disney - 15 (SciFi), 16, 17 (H&V)
BadgerGirl84 - 15, 16
jesemeca - 17
jane2073 - 15, 16, 17
Dugette - 15, 16, 17 (SciFi)
mykidsrqts - 15, 16, 17
tinkerpea - 15 (FTF DP), 16, 17 [May 14 (SciFi)]
BrittneyMarie - 16 (FTF) [May 14 (SciFi)]
tink1953 - 15, 16, 17
JessP81 - 15
slaveone - 15, 16, 17
Astylla - 15 [May 13 (H&V), 14 (SciFi)]
AThrillingChase - 15 (FTF), 16, 17 [May 18 (SciFi)]
Tltorrez - 15, 17
mom2febgirls - 15 (SciFi), 16 [May 18 (H&V)]
mamadragona - 16 (H&V, FTF)
KKBDisMom - 15 (FTF), 16 (H&V) [May 18 (SciFi)]
FAMof5Cruisers - 16 (SciFi, FTF)
cinder-ellah - 16 (FTF DP) [May 18 (H&V)
seigyoku - 15, 16 (FTF DP) [May 14 (SciFi, H&V)]
4HOLIDAYS - 15 (FTF)
inkedupmomma - 16 (FTF)
keishashadow - 17 (FTF DP) [May 18 or 19 (SciFi)]
delmar411 - 15, 16
sunnygal041 - 15 (H&V), 16 (FTF DP)
aggiejnny - 15, 16, 17
Desiree_O - 16, 17
Reizo - 15 (SciFi)
BobaFettFan - 17 (FTF DP)
OB1 - 17
MickeyMinnieMom - 15, 16, 17 (VIP)
KAT4DISNEY - 15, 16, 17 ( FTF DP)
houseful of boys - 15, 16 (H&V), 17 (SciFi)
Kaschper - 15, 17 (VIP, H&V)
MrLight - 15
nallepuh - 15 (H&V) [May 13 (SciFi)]
cpbrooks90 - 15 (H&V), 16 (SciFi)


----------



## The Sunrise Student

wdwalice said:


> It shows up as Backlot Express Lounge within MDE on my cell.  When I use MDE online, it shows it as Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience.  As long as its there and stays there, Disney can call it whatever they want!



That is what my reservations calls it on my web version of MDE


----------



## yulilin3

paysensmom said:


> Is it correct that the RH is a charge of $10 per person to get in? We were checking out of a hotel while I was making my ressie and I thought thats what she said, but I'm not exactly sure...


that's the cancellation policy., if you don't show and don't cancel at least a day before they will charge $10 per person


----------



## jahexom

Absolutely nothing left at Rebel Hangar as of right now.  If anyone is canceling anything June 12-13-14, please let me know.  Ugh, darn having to work in the morning!!

Edited to add:  I called back as many of you are doing and finally got June 13, yippee!! Still looking for the 14th if someone wants to trade.


----------



## Asaduhh

Just released a Jedi Mickey at H&V 5/17 at 8:30 pm for 2


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Heads up Guinea Pig DISers. Change of spot for the meet after the parade
> *After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.*



Is this new location just Sundays like the old one?


----------



## yulilin3

Page 600


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Is this new location just Sundays like the old one?


Saturdays and Sundays. Since I would think they have to leave the RH setup all the time it'll be too packed inside Backlot Express to do the meet. So this is the spot for every weekend.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wdhinn89 said:


> It is weird how it shows on MDE at Backlot Express Lounge for some people and Rebel Hanger for others


This is how it shows up for me...


----------



## Tltorrez

wdhinn89 said:


> It is weird how it shows on MDE at Backlot Express Lounge for some people and Rebel Hanger for others



I do think that is odd. I wonder if it's listed differently on different days. I would be really worried if it was in the system as two different things on the same day.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

jahexom said:


> Absolutely nothing left at Rebel Hangar as of right now.  If anyone is canceling anything June 12-13-14, please let me know.  Ugh, darn having to work in the morning!!


 
I think you got a bum agent.  They have to search for specific times, in 5 minute increments, or nothing shows available.  The agent I spoke to said that it's a strange set up for it, and that typically they can search ranges of times, but for this one, specific times have to be searched.  It's pretty time-intensive.


----------



## AngiTN

jahexom said:


> Absolutely nothing left at Rebel Hangar as of right now.  If anyone is canceling anything June 12-13-14, please let me know.  Ugh, darn having to work in the morning!!


I'm just about 100% positive that is incorrect information given by a CM that wasn't clear on how to search for the location. It's tricky for them. They have to search just right or it shows no availability. Keep trying


----------



## AngiTN

Tltorrez said:


> I do think that is odd. I wonder if it's listed differently on different days. I would be really worried if it was in the system as two different things on the same day.


I think it varies on where you look. There are lots of options and it seems to list different on each one of them
Itinerary page on MDE on website
Tickets and Reservations page on MDE on website
Itinerary page on App
Tickets and Reservations page on App


----------



## Skywise

There is definitely an issue with times being shown as "not available" if they search in the usual fashion - There's some alternative method they can use to search which will bring up the times but I'm not sure how to specifically ask for that.

Keep trying - They just started 4 hours ago so I wouldn't think whole days are sold out yet...


----------



## luvallprincesses

So glad I checked here on lunch break from teaching.  The first CM I spoke with told me she was checking every 15 minutes for the entire weekend V and found nothing.  I hung up, called right back and asked for my desired time, 5:30 on June 12 and low and behold it was available.  So keep calling back, people!  Keeping my fingers crossed now that it shows up in my Disney Experience!


----------



## pbb322

on the phone with a CM now, she said they just got an email saying they will not accept reservations until May 14th?? I told her others did book today and so she is continuing to try.


----------



## Tltorrez

AngiTN said:


> I think it varies on where you look. There are lots of options and it seems to list different on each one of them
> Itinerary page on MDE on website
> Tickets and Reservations page on MDE on website
> Itinerary page on App
> Tickets and Reservations page on App



That actually makes a certain amount of sense from a data perspective. I mean, it's kind of ridiculous that they don't have it set to be consistent across all apps, but it's at least reassuring that it's likely not a symptom of some larger issue.


----------



## ryggmom

I cannot tell you how much I love this thread!! You guys are amazing. 

I do not post often, but follow a few threads on these boards regularly, and have the most fantastic Weekend V planned for our family, because of your knowledge. SOTS, Frank Oz, Galactic breakfast, and now Rebel Hangar!!! 

Just got Friday June 12th at 4:30PM for all 5 of us!


----------



## MiataPaige

yulilin3 said:


> Page 600


that is awesome, been following the whole time. Thank you for starting the thread!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Just imagine if this was released to the public today.  Just glad it's only us trying to book now.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm not even sure if they'll post their original DPB story now (the one where we got all the pics) People would be so angry if they did and when they called nothing is available


----------



## pbb322

CM was fantastic, kept trying and finally figured it out - she had to put my hotel confirmation number in for some reason to pull it up.  Right as we were about to finish booking she said she got another email correcting the first email about not booking until the 14th.  this one told them exactly how to find it and book it so hopefully it will easier now?  We got exactly what we wanted 6/7 at 4:10.


----------



## bgg319

I booked on 6-14 originally at 4:05. Called back and got 5:10.  Now to see I there is anything to it.  The advantage of going the final day.


----------



## volfan1978

Finally got a very helpful CM...still couldn't get on 5/24, but managed to get on 5/29 instead.  I would have preferred 5/24, but at least she got me something.


----------



## jthornton94

Page with the food pics again, please?need to just save them to my computer.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Skywise said:


> There is definitely an issue with times being shown as "not available" if they search in the usual fashion - There's some alternative method they can use to search which will bring up the times but I'm not sure how to specifically ask for that.
> 
> Keep trying - They just started 4 hours ago so I wouldn't think whole days are sold out yet...


It worked for me after I had them 1) look up my resort reservation number, 2) search for a specific time not time range.


----------



## OZMom

Monykalyn said:


> For both the Feel the Forcepackage and Rebel Hangar they asked for resort confirmation number- wonder if that is also a way to search?



When I called the 2nd time she said nothing is available, so she put in my resort info and I said "can we please check the 16th, just in case?" and she went back in and was able to book for the 15th. She said "It just popped up, I don't even know what I did". Then she had to leave, I'm assuming to talk to a supervisor? I don't know if there's a magic "trick" or just luck of the draw at this point, but your comment made me remember that something similar happened to me?


----------



## yulilin3

jthornton94 said:


> Page with the food pics again, please?need to just save them to my computer.


page 589


----------



## jthornton94

Thank you, and a friend just picked up the 4th and 5th pins for us.  Hubby is audited about those......,if he only knew what I had in store


----------



## RedM94

When I log into MDE online, there resssie shows as:

*Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience at Disney's Hollywood Studios*

My phone app lists the ressie as Backlot Express Lounge.


----------



## yulilin3

First post updated. All we need now is the event map and we'll have a fully armed and operational event


----------



## mom2febgirls

I'm sad   I tried calling twice and they said there is nothing available on the 15th


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I have no issues with the RH designation being different on the phone app than it is on the website. That's happened before. I mean, I don't think it means that I won't be allowed in or anything like that.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> First post updated. All we need now is the event map and we'll have a fully armed and operational event



Don't be so proud of this technological terror you've created - The ability to plan a Disney Vacation is insignificant compared to the power of the force!


----------



## Skywise

mom2febgirls said:


> I'm sad   I tried calling twice and they said there is nothing available on the 15th



Hit it again!

Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## CinderElsa

mom2febgirls said:


> I'm sad   I tried calling twice and they said there is nothing available on the 15th


Took me 5x to get something for the 15th.


----------



## yulilin3

Galactic breakfast menu


----------



## wendypooh

Just decided the 23rd would be difficult for our plans, so, just called and got the 30th at 4:05 and cancelled May 23, 4:05 - hope one of ya'll can snag it!!


----------



## mom2febgirls

CinderElsa said:


> Took me 5x to get something for the 15th.



What worked for you finally?


----------



## pook22401

Thank you to the person who said they need to search under a specific time. I had called three times trying to get a later res. 6/6 at 4:00 for 3 should be open right now. Searching by a specific time got me the later time I wanted!  Keep trying.


----------



## Metz172

OK.  I bit the bullet and called again after seeing others post they were getting 6/5 ressies.  So glad I did.  I have now completed the most perfectly planned trip with a 6:15 ADR for the Rebel Hangar Lounge.  Drinks and appetizers there and then on to the dessert party for more drinks


----------



## pbb322

ok, so now that is booked, here is what I have planned for our ONE SWW day - let me know if I am insane, please:

7:00 arrive
7:30 opening show/RUN to JTA with DS/DH and DD with stroller go to Chewie line
8:00?? Chewie
8:30 Galactic Breakfast
9:45 Star Tours FP
10:00 check in for DPFtF - head to parade spot
11:00 parade
11:30 head to DM, DH has 12 appt for DTech (then just wander around, or hopefully have a JTA time at 2)
3:00 head into SotS
4:10 Rebel Hanger (drinks and snack)
5:15 Visit to the Maul
5:50 Frozen Sing along (have to do something DD 3 year old wants to do!)
7:20 Jedi Mickey dinner
8:30 Desert party/fireworks - then go back to Poly and collapse with kids  

So need advice - we will be back on the 8th in the am for DD's birthday pre-park opening breakfast with Disney Jr. at Hollywood/Vine, Muppets, Disney Jr Show, Little Mermaid show and meeting some non-SW characters.  Although DS 8 really loves JTA during SSW because he likes having a chance to battle someone other than Vader (he's done that many times), I am wondering if he will think it is more fun to try and sign up for the Maul show instead and leave JTA to the non-SWW day on the 8th and also because I feel like the only possible JTA time we have is 2 pm with this crazy schedule.  Thoughts from those who have done it?  He has never seen the Maul show, the prior years we came it was not a Maul weekend.


----------



## mexxican

mom2febgirls said:


> I'm sad   I tried calling twice and they said there is nothing available on the 15th


I have a 4:30 on 5/15 for 4 that I need to cancel, not sure if it helps.


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

I am glad that so many folks are getting reservations for Rebel Lounge finally despite the frustrating process. I created quite a firestorm this morning when I first posted that I got a reservation and no one else could.  I hope everyone gets something that can work with their schedule.  I haven't had time to go through all the new pages. Did Disney officially announce this yet?


----------



## JessP81

We just got the Rebel Hangar booked for 2 on May 22nd at 7:00pm! Now we have a special star wars themed dining event for each day we are attending star wars weekends!! So excited!!!!


----------



## heidi8

Galactic Breakfast Q: We have a reservation for it at 11 - glad to see some lunch-ish options on the menu! How long do the SW film clips go for? Til 1130, or later, or is it variable? What about the Characters? Do they leave at 11? Should we try to get there early?

And @yulilin3 - thank you for the menu share!


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> ok, so now that is booked, here is what I have planned for our ONE SWW day - let me know if I am insane, please:
> 
> 7:00 arrive
> 7:30 opening show/RUN to JTA with DS/DH and DD with stroller go to Chewie line
> 8:00?? Chewie
> 8:30 Galactic Breakfast
> 9:45 Star Tours FP
> 10:00 check in for DPFtF - head to parade spot
> 11:00 parade
> 11:30 head to DM, DH has 12 appt for DTech (then just wander around, or hopefully have a JTA time at 2)
> 3:00 head into SotS
> 4:10 Rebel Hanger (drinks and snack)
> 5:15 Visit to the Maul
> 5:50 Frozen Sing along (have to do something DD 3 year old wants to do!)
> 7:20 Jedi Mickey dinner
> 8:30 Desert party/fireworks - then go back to Poly and collapse with kids
> 
> So need advice - we will be back on the 8th in the am for DD's birthday pre-park opening breakfast with Disney Jr. at Hollywood/Vine, Muppets, Disney Jr Show, Little Mermaid show and meeting some non-SW characters.  Although DS 8 really loves JTA during SSW because he likes having a chance to battle someone other than Vader (he's done that many times), I am wondering if he will think it is more fun to try and sign up for the Maul show instead and leave JTA to the non-SWW day on the 8th and also because I feel like the only possible JTA time we have is 2 pm with this crazy schedule.  Thoughts from those who have done it?  He has never seen the Maul show, the prior years we came it was not a Maul weekend.


on the day that you listed do you have fp for SotS and VttM? 
I would do JTA on a non SWW day and sign him up for VttM...more SW is always good


----------



## yulilin3

heidi8 said:


> Galactic Breakfast Q: We have a reservation for it at 11 - glad to see some lunch-ish options on the menu! How long do the SW film clips go for? Til 1130, or later, or is it variable? What about the Characters? Do they leave at 11? Should we try to get there early?
> 
> And @yulilin3 - thank you for the menu share!


if you are booked for the SW Galactic breakfast you'll get the entire experience


----------



## Cynister

Just adding my 2 cents of my experience in case it helps anyone else. I called this morning to the main dining number, routed to special dining events. On hold for about 20 minutes. Asked CM for reservations for the Rebel Hangar. Booked 5/23 @ 4pm. No issues. Kids are fine in the reservation, they just can't have the alcohol.  4pm was the only time offered then (8am this morning).

Saw posts of more times opening. Just called now to see if we could get a later time. 5/23 is all booked from 5-8.


----------



## Music City Mama

AngiTN said:


> I bet it will be fine. Use that 5 min grace period on your TSMM FP too.



That's the plan, my fellow Tennessean!


----------



## tesslor

Just got the  Rebel Lounge for June 6 at 4:00.  CM had to keep checking and put me on hold several times to ask others how they were booking it, but it finally popped up. yay!

However, its not showing up yet in MDE.  Have other people's been showing up right away?


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyCrazy123 said:


> I am glad that so many folks are getting reservations for Rebel Lounge finally despite the frustrating process. I created quite a firestorm this morning when I first posted that I got a reservation and no one else could.  I hope everyone gets something that can work with their schedule.  I haven't had time to go through all the new pages. Did Disney officially announce this yet?


no they didn't and I doubt they will at this point


----------



## pbb322

We have the deluxe premium FtF package, so we have seats for any of the shows - that was worth every penny since we are trying to cram so much in!  I think you are right about signing him up for VttM, plus it will give us one less place to try and be that day!  I will try and convince him...


----------



## yulilin3

tesslor said:


> Just got the  Rebel Lounge for June 6 at 4:00.  CM had to keep checking and put me on hold several times to ask others how they were booking it, but it finally popped up. yay!
> 
> However, its not showing up yet in MDE.  Have other people's been showing up right away?


All the ones I made showed up instantly


----------



## Barbara C

Non-SWW - are there any quick service breakfast options in DHS?

Thanks.


----------



## SalmonPink

So I broke and called, despite telling myself I'd wait for online release. You're all terrible influences! 

For UK Dissers like me, just to let you know I called the UK number on the Disney UK website - 0800 028 0778. Wasn't prepared to pay international rates to call the US number, but didn't think the UK number would be of any use for this. Turns out it was! Dining was option 2, 20+ minute hold (urgh), but got a very helpful CM. She got my hotel reservation up first, then I told her the day I wanted (Sat 16th) and the very first option she offered me was the _exact _time I wanted (4.15)!! My enthusiasm at that point definitely made her laugh! Congrats to everyone else who got it, there's definitely still availability, despite several people in the thread reporting being told the 16th and 17th were already full.


----------



## fancifull

Do you need to have your credit card and/or your resort res # when you call?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> First post updated. All we need now is the event map and we'll have a fully armed and operational event



Wait, we still need character confirmations right?  I'm still hoping we can meet Ezra, Sabine and chopper.


----------



## CinderElsa

mom2febgirls said:


> What worked for you finally?


I asked the CM to search for a specific time rather than for a range of times. I also think it's the luck of the draw as far as which CM you get.


----------



## Brandiwlf

Ok I finally called, got right through and booked 5/22 party of 6 at 4:45! I did give her my resort reservation number before she searched. We have the Jedi Mickey dinner booked at 5:55 that day, not sure if it will be too much food, I'll wait for the guinea pigs to review before making a final decision!! ☺ thanks so much to everyone on this thread and especially yulillin!!!


----------



## CinderElsa

fancifull said:


> Do you need to have your credit card and/or your resort res # when you call?


Yes.


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## lvstitch

tesslor said:


> Just got the  Rebel Lounge for June 6 at 4:00.  CM had to keep checking and put me on hold several times to ask others how they were booking it, but it finally popped up. yay!
> 
> However, its not showing up yet in MDE.  Have other people's been showing up right away?



I had to manually add mine.


----------



## OZMom

OK, this is our schedule. Not too packed, per request of DH, but where would you put "shopping at Darth Mall"?


7AM: *Arrive @ HS*

7:30AM :*Park open / storm trooper show*

8AM Chewbacca

9:30AM: Galactic Breakfast

1PM: FP Star Tours 

2:30PM: FP Stars of the Saga 

4:10rinks and apps at Rebel Hangar 

6PM: FP Toy Story

Mama Melrose 6:50

9:30PM: Symphony of the Stars

10:30PM: Fantasmic


----------



## Music City Mama

fancifull said:


> Do you need to have your credit card and/or your resort res # when you call?



I didn't have my resort reservation # available, but she was able to look me up by name/address. I did have to have the credit card.


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> Non-SWW - are there any quick service breakfast options in DHS?
> 
> Thanks.


Starbucks,  Starring Rolls and Writer's stop.


----------



## Monykalyn

Love that movie!!


----------



## MiataPaige

This trip will include me, DH, DS9 and nephew. If I can only choose one dining experience, which do you recommend? The Disney characters at H and V or the Galactic Breakfast. I'm leaning toward the Breakfast because of Boba Fett


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wait, we still need character confirmations right?  I'm still hoping we can meet Ezra, Sabine and chopper.


that one is almost impossible to get before the first Friday. I really hope we can meet Rebel characters as well


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> OK, this is our schedule. Not too packed, per request of DH, but where would you put "shopping at Darth Mall"?
> 
> 
> 7AM: *Arrive @ HS*
> 
> 7:30AM :*Park open / storm trooper show*
> 
> 8AM Chewbacca
> 
> 9:30AM: Galactic Breakfast
> 
> 1PM: FP Star Tours
> 
> 2:30PM: FP Stars of the Saga
> 
> 4:10rinks and apps at Rebel Hangar
> 
> 6PM: FP Toy Story
> 
> Mama Melrose 6:50
> 
> 9:30PM: Symphony of the Stars
> 
> 10:30PM: Fantasmic


not doing the parade? I would put it during the parade


----------



## Music City Mama

I usually have the kind of luck where I get the CM that doesn't know what they're talking about, so I'm very grateful to have gotten such a wonderful CM. Right after I secured the reservation, I got a call from the car repair shop that I need my radiator replaced, so I'm feeling thankful for at least having some good luck on the Rebel Hangar front.  

Also grateful for the wonderful information on this thread and the comradery between everyone.


----------



## MiataPaige

yulilin3 said:


> that one is almost impossible to get before the first Friday. I really hope we can meet Rebel characters as well


Me, too! I just watched the first 4 episode of the Rebels series with my son; we love it!


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> not doing the parade? I would put it during the parade



I'm glad I asked! I didn't even think of that. We are still undecided about the parade. It's not a "must do" for us, I figured it would depend on if / where there was space left when we got out of breakfast. But it would be a good time to hit the mall


----------



## yulilin3

lvstitch said:


>


NICK!!!! this is the guy that approached my kids and I, years and years and years ago to see if they wanted to be in the motorcade. He was a red shirt back then. He's now one of the guys in charge of the while event. He is a very dear friend but was most useful before he became all managerial  I always tell him this. He would be able to spill some secrets, now he really can't


----------



## tesslor

lvstitch said:


> I had to manually add mine.



When you say that you had to manually add it do you mean you just put it in the notes on MDE or there is a way to look it up with the confirmation number?


----------



## AThrillingChase

Whew man. I had a hearing this morning (I'm an attorney so it was for my client, not for me lol). I am behind about 10 pages now but I saw that people were calling and getting RL ADR so I called and got a CM who instantly knew what I was asking for. The first thing she said was do you have a hotel confirmation number and then proceeded to check times. I wanted 5pm on May 17th and she said there was nothing earlier than that, but she got me a 5:55 by continuing to search. The whole thing took 15 min from when I picked up my phone to call. And she was so excited and nice. Definitely one of the CM's that is a Disney fan like us


----------



## bgg319

tesslor said:


> Just got the  Rebel Lounge for June 6 at 4:00.  CM had to keep checking and put me on hold several times to ask others how they were booking it, but it finally popped up. yay!
> 
> However, its not showing up yet in MDE.  Have other people's been showing up right away?



I manually put mine in with confirmation number and last name and it showed after that.


----------



## yulilin3

MiataPaige said:


> This trip will include me, DH, DS9 and nephew. If I can only choose one dining experience, which do you recommend? The Disney characters at H and V or the Galactic Breakfast. I'm leaning toward the Breakfast because of Boba Fett


I haven't done the H&V . I did the breakfast and loved it. Whatever it is, if you don't have ressies by now start stalking, the entire event is sold out


----------



## AThrillingChase

Oh, and it is showing up as backlot express lounge for me on MDE app.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

DisneyCrazy123 said:


> I am glad that so many folks are getting reservations for Rebel Lounge finally despite the frustrating process. I created quite a firestorm this morning when I first posted that I got a reservation and no one else could.  I hope everyone gets something that can work with their schedule.  I haven't had time to go through all the new pages. Did Disney officially announce this yet?



Nope



tesslor said:


> When you say that you had to manually add it do you mean you just put it in the notes on MDE or there is a way to look it up with the confirmation number?



You can click the link to add a reservation, then put your name and the number in.  This is if your reservation isn't showing up in mde.


----------



## tesslor

bgg319 said:


> I manually put mine in with confirmation number and last name and it showed after that.



That worked!  Thank you!  I feel much better now.


----------



## bgg319

tesslor said:


> When you say that you had to manually add it do you mean you just put it in the notes on MDE or there is a way to look it up with the confirmation number?



Go under reservations and link it to your acct with the confirmation # and last name


----------



## bgg319

Will Frozen Singalong still be going on the send week of June?  Seems like I read that it was ending.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I just noticed the price on the breakfast.  And now I have to remind myself how much of a huge timesaver it's going to be because WOW, that is a steep price.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

bgg319 said:


> Will Frozen Singalong still be going on the send week of June?  Seems like I read that it was ending.


 
Yes.  The FP+s weren't loaded into the system right at 60 days, but they are in there now.


----------



## yulilin3

Girl power http://epicstream.com/news/Star-Wars-The-Force-Awakens---Gwendoline-Christie-is-Captain-Phasma


----------



## yulilin3

bgg319 said:


> Will Frozen Singalong still be going on the send week of June?  Seems like I read that it was ending.


not anytime soon. It'll be at Premiere Theater until it moves to the new Hyperion Theater for Frozen Summer Fun, no dark time


----------



## Tea4Alice

This is why we booked @ 7:45, we have a 5:45 Jedi Mickey dinner. Thought it be better to go after and relax awhile w/ drinks and some snacks!


----------



## MiataPaige

yulilin3 said:


> I haven't done the H&V . I did the breakfast and loved it. Whatever it is, if you don't have ressies by now start stalking, the entire event is sold out


Thankfully, I have ressies for both. I'd like to get some good photos, but with Sci-Fi so dark I don't know how they will turn out. We like the Disney Star Wars characters, too, but there is SOOO much available this year with the FTF and now the RH, I may have to pare down a bit


----------



## jtowntoflorida

yulilin3 said:


> Girl power http://epicstream.com/news/Star-Wars-The-Force-Awakens---Gwendoline-Christie-is-Captain-Phasma


 
I love Gwendoline Christie!  I want to kiss whoever casted her on GoT because it gave her such huge exposure.


----------



## hungrygreenhippo

I've called twice but no luck. Do you think it's because I don't have a hotel reservation? I live local so I can go any weekend. I'd really love to surprise my boyfriend with this.

Edit: On a side note, do they allow adults to participate in JTA during SWW? I thought I had heard that somewhere but I can't seem to find any proof of it online. Maybe I just made it up in my head?


----------



## bgg319

Thanks


----------



## Kevin_W

jtowntoflorida said:


> I just noticed the price on the breakfast.  And now I have to remind myself how much of a huge timesaver it's going to be because WOW, that is a steep price.



We went last year and it was the most expensive breakfast/brunch I've ever had (and one of the most expensive meals).  But both the food and environment were really good - even my daughter (who adamantly does not like Star Wars) wants to go back.   And I ate enough that for my stomach, it qualified as two meals!


----------



## TXMemaw

Thank you for the information - Took 2 phone calls and had to insist that the CM check on the 2nd call but I did get a reservation for May 22nd at 4:05 pm!!!  This has been such an invaluable thread for those of us going to SWW.  Thank you to yulilin3 and to everyone who is posting here for keeping us up to date (and ahead of most of the reservation CM's!)


----------



## yulilin3

Got confirmation on the lightsaber you'll recieve with your Galactic Breakfast. I know someone posted a pic but it got lost with all the Hangar chatter.
One per person, they are red or blue and they light up. You can wear them around your neck as they come with a string. If the person that posted the photo early can repost that would be helpful. Trying to get a pic now


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Girl power http://epicstream.com/news/Star-Wars-The-Force-Awakens---Gwendoline-Christie-is-Captain-Phasma



I was very suspicious of that because of her size but I'm glad to see it confirmed.

I'm so excited we're getting some good female sw characters.


----------



## Kaschper

We got a 4:45 RH and I was trying to book the Jedi training that comes with the VIP tour.  Would you book the 4:10 show and then go straight to RH or 3:25 and leave more time? We might not be able to get to HS much before 3:00.   Thanks


----------



## Itinkso

Kaschper said:


> We got a 4:45 RH and I was trying to book the Jedi training that comes with the VIP tour.  Would you book the 4:10 show and then go straight to RH or 3:25 and leave more time? We might not be able to get to HS much before 3:00.   Thanks


Book the 4:10 show. JTA runs on a tight schedule and the 4:10 show will be finished by 4:30 and Backlot Express is a few steps away.


----------



## yulilin3

Getting live reports from @lovethattink  Stormtroopers are marching around the parks and Chewbacca is riding ST with guests


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Getting live reports from @lovethattink  Stormtroopers are marching around the parks and Chewbacca is riding ST with guests


Jawas are at Star Tours, too


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> Getting live reports from @lovethattink  Stormtroopers are marching around the parks and Chewbacca is riding ST with guests


What!!! Chewbacca riding ST is awesome!


----------



## RookieLady

Should I ditch breakfast or the parade?  And does other stuff look doable?  I only have one day at SWW.  Here's my schedule:

10:35 Star Wars Breakfast (actively stalking for a new time)
11:00 parade
12:10-1:10 star tours fast pass
12:30 50s Prime Time (I know I am going to end up with too much food, but this was specific request)
2:00 behind the force (is this any good)
2:00-3:00, RnR fastpass
3:15--Stars of the saga
4:20 rebel lounge
5:05/5:15, Darth Maul, fastpass


7:30 Hollywood and Vine, leaning heavily to cancel, since I have another tomorrow night and will use on an Epcot day  (I think it's just too much food)

9:45 fireworks

need to break out, probably after Darth Maul to check into my hotel


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Got confirmation on the lightsaber you'll recieve with your Galactic Breakfast. I know someone posted a pic but it got lost with all the Hangar chatter.
> One per person, they are red or blue and they light up. You can wear them around your neck as they come with a string. If the person that posted the photo early can repost that would be helpful. Trying to get a pic now



Called it!


----------



## yulilin3

RookieLady said:


> Should I ditch breakfast or the parade?  And does other stuff look doable?  I only have one day at SWW.  Here's my schedule:
> 
> 10:35 Star Wars Breakfast (actively stalking for a new time)
> 11:00 parade
> 12:10-1:10 star tours fast pass
> 12:30 50s Prime Time (I know I am going to end up with too much food, but this was specific request)
> 2:00 behind the force (is this any good)
> 2:00-3:00, RnR fastpass
> 3:15--Stars of the saga
> 4:20 rebel lounge
> 5:05/5:15, Darth Maul, fastpass
> 
> 
> 7:30 Hollywood and Vine, leaning heavily to cancel, since I have another tomorrow night and will use on an Epcot day  (I think it's just too much food)
> 
> 9:45 fireworks
> 
> need to break out, probably after Darth Maul to check into my hotel


You probably won't be hungry if you keep both breakfast and lunch. The parade is great but the decision is your depending on your families priorities.
Doesn't look like you have a fp for SotS? You'll need to wait in standby for at least an hour to get seats for this show. Rebels is much easier to get into


----------



## DisHeels

Glad everyone is getting Rebel Hangar reservations.  I think I'm going to pass since our day is already packed.  So packed that I think my DTech Me time won't work.  Tried to change it but the CM said the only times left are 7pm.  Completely my fault for not going ahead and changing it the day they announced Weekend V show times.  I will definitely keep calling back to see if any earlier times open up.

Since it's Star Wars Day here is a page from my baby book way back in 1977.  First music to ever hit my ears.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Called it!


yes you did. It's a good size, not the size of the key chain ones, it's bigger. Still trying to get the picture


----------



## alafond83

xxpunkstar6xx said:


> View attachment 92458 Was stalking Instagram this morning and found a few pics from the galactic breakfast! I am guessing these are the lightsabers we are getting?




Not OP but here it is.


----------



## Arich01

Happy Birthday!!!! 


OZMom said:


> We're celebrating May the 4th  Because it's my birthday AND Star Wars day so I got a Star Wars cake and I have an appt for an R2D2 pedicure. We are going out to dinner and DH and I will probably watch one of the movies after the kids are in bed. DS4 told me this morning that I must be a Jedi, because I was born on Star Wars day



Sounds like a great day! Love the R2D2 pedicure!

Your son is too cute~ you really must be a Jedi!!!


----------



## yulilin3

alafond83 said:


> Not OP but here it is.


thank you


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Well lookie what they finally announce, most of us have seen the pins already!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-to-disney-parks-for-star-wars-fans-on-may-4/


----------



## yulilin3

I missed your post.  @OZMom


----------



## RookieLady

yulilin3 said:


> Doesn't look like you have a fp for SotS? You'll need to wait in standby for at least an hour to get seats for this show. Rebels is much easier to get into



really?  what if I am willing to sit way in the back?  can I wait 30 minutes and get in?  I go on a sunday.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> yes you did. It's a good size, not the size of the key chain ones, it's bigger. Still trying to get the picture


Actually, so long as it doesn't look like something you'd get out of a cereal box I'll be happy with it...

That and they better have enough friggin' Death Star Glow Cubes this year!


----------



## Itinkso

Confirming yulilin's post from yesterday: Character Palooza is scheduled to run during SWWs.

Be at the gates near the ToT exit around 6:00 ~ gates will open between 6:00 - 6:10 and you'll enter to meet with the characters. They do close the gates so be on time as there is only one Palooza.

No Photopass, no Attendants monitoring lines but the Attendants will end and clear the meet after a 15 - 20 minute time period.


----------



## yulilin3

RookieLady said:


> really?  what if I am willing to sit way in the back?  can I wait 30 minutes and get in?  I go on a sunday.


that's the problem with the packages and VIPs and fp, is that there's no way of knowing how early you have to be to get inside. Which weekend are you coming?


----------



## Arich01

Not sure if anyone has seen this yet...
Chewbacca at Build-a-bear! 

http://www.buildabear.com/shopping/...eOrder:PRIM_MayThe4th_PRD_SN&smtrctid=2318517


----------



## jahexom

Thanks to everyone for encouraging me to call again and again I finally snagged a time.  I saw the food pics, does anyone know where the descriptions of the food/alcohol was?  Lots of pages on this thread since then.  Thanks


----------



## FoolishMortal82

Late to the party again but I got a Rebel dining 5/24 at 6:20. I have D Tech Me at 5 (two of us), do you think we'll finish those in time to make it? I don't know how long those take and I got so excited booking the Rebel that I didn't even think of it until now


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> Getting live reports from @lovethattink  Stormtroopers are marching around the parks and Chewbacca is riding ST with guests


Wow! So cool!!
Yay for all the Rebel Hanger ressies. I was driving from TN to SC all morning and since my 9 year old is with me calling would have totally ruined the surprise.  We only have one day so I think we will skip the RH this year.


----------



## Bugdozer

Thank you to all that have helped us get reservations!!

The force has been with me today!! I needed to get Rebel Hanger for 5 of us instead of 3 on May 17th. First CM i talked to said noting and didn't ask for my info. I called back and got a wonderful CM that took hotel info first and then she found 5:45 on May 17th for 5 of us. I am so excited. I had her cancel the ressie we had for 3 at 4pm.

Then I went on line like I have everyday trying to find a galactic breakfast for 3 and nearly jumped out of my chair when May 20th popped up at 9:15 am. SO EXCITED!!! so we do the Jedi Mickey dinner on the 19th then get up and do the sci fi breakfast. Get a dose of our Star Wars characters nearly all at once!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

FoolishMortal82 said:


> Late to the party again but I got a Rebel dining 5/24 at 6:20. I have D Tech Me at 5 (two of us), do you think we'll finish those in time to make it? I don't know how long those take and I got so excited booking the Rebel that I didn't even think of it until now


each one is about 10 minutes, You'll make it


----------



## RookieLady

yulilin3 said:


> that's the problem with the packages and VIPs and fp, is that there's no way of knowing how early you have to be to get inside. Which weekend are you coming?



I will be there June 7, a Sunday.  You have been so helpful to me.  Thanks again for taking the time.  I suppose I can use my 2:00 fastpass at RnR right at 2 and then get in line for the 3:15 show. I understand that this one and the darth Maul ones are the ones to do. I have been to SWW twice before, but we always just soak up the atmosphere.  This is the first year I am trying the shows.


----------



## yulilin3

RookieLady said:


> I will be there June 7, a Sunday.  You have been so helpful to me.  Thanks again for taking the time.  I suppose I can use my 2:00 fastpass at RnR right at 2 and then get in line for the 3:15 show. I understand that this one and the darth Maul ones are the ones to do. I have been to SWW twice before, but we always just soak up the atmosphere.  This is the first year I am trying the shows.


yes, you could do that. Do RnRC at 2pm. Without knowing how many VIPs, package people and fp are there's no way of knowing how many seats will be left for standby


----------



## shellman25

I can't find it on mde.  I looked both on computer and I phone. I checked rebel hangar and backlot express lounge.


----------



## wdwalice

Hi! This will be our first SWW and I packed it all in on Friday and have just meals on Saturday.  Its just the two of us but we haven't stayed in a park all day in a very, very long time!  Kinda scared.  SWW Vets - what do you think of this schedule?  Recommend any changes?  Thanks!!

Friday, May 15
7:15 am                   Arrive to see Stormin' the Park
8:00 am                   Maybe see Chewie/walk the park to take it all in/Eat breakfast somewhere (couldn't get Galactic Breakfast)
9:10 am                   Toy Story Maina FP
10:00 am                 Check in for FtF Dlx Pkg then go to parade spot
11:00 am                  Parade and then walk to front of stage for show
11:45 am                  Mama Melrose for lunch
1:00 pm                   Head to Darth Mall for DTech Me 1:40 appt & shopping
3:15 pm                   Stars of the Saga Show 
4:15 pm                   Star Tours FP
5:00 pm                   Rebel Hangar for food & drinks (this will be our dinner)
6:00 pm                   Character M&G's or Shopping
7:00 pm                   Obi-Wan and Beyond show
7:30 pm                   More shopping at Darth Mall
8:30 pm                   Dessert Party 
9:30 pm                   Summon the Force pre show & Fireworks

Saturday, May 16
8:00 am                    Arrive at park
8:25 am                    Galactic Breakfast
9:30 am - 6:00 pm      Rides/Character M&G's/Shopping/Mid afternoon break back to resort
6:15 pm                    Jedi Mickey's Dinner
7:30 pm                    Up for grabs


----------



## yulilin3

shellman25 said:


> I can't find it on mde.  I looked both on computer and I phone. I checked rebel hangar and backlot express lounge.


you have to call to book


----------



## dkfajr1

alafond83 said:


> Not OP but here it is.



Is it one per paid person? We have an under 3 in our party. I'll give him mine if needed. But would be awesome if he had his own. I know dad will be reluctant to give up his.


----------



## AThrillingChase

I'm trying to make our plans work now with RH. We are doing SWW May 15 and 17 with Ftf on the 15th. I wanted a 5pm RH on the 17th so we could do obi-wan right after (no FP). But, all I could get was a 5:55.

On the 15th we are leaving right after SOTS to walk to Epcot for dinner at the flower and garden booths and planned on leaving there at 6:30 to make it back to HS by 7. I know Obi isn't the hardest show to get, so I wonder how late we could arrive and still get a seat? Not necessarily worried about where the seats are for this one. Also, I have SOTS FP+ for the 17th - just in case we don't get it via Ftf on the 15th. So I could also try and switch that out for Obi after Ftf check-in.


----------



## markmcalear

SalmonPink said:


> So I broke and called, despite telling myself I'd wait for online release. You're all terrible influences!
> 
> For UK Dissers like me, just to let you know I called the UK number on the Disney UK website - 0800 028 0778. Wasn't prepared to pay international rates to call the US number, but didn't think the UK number would be of any use for this. Turns out it was! Dining was option 2, 20+ minute hold (urgh), but got a very helpful CM. She got my hotel reservation up first, then I told her the day I wanted (Sat 16th) and the very first option she offered me was the _exact _time I wanted (4.15)!! My enthusiasm at that point definitely made her laugh! Congrats to everyone else who got it, there's definitely still availability, despite several people in the thread reporting being told the 16th and 17th were already full.



When ru flying out and where from?


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> Hi! This will be our first SWW and I packed it all in on Friday and have just meals on Saturday.  Its just the two of us but we haven't stayed in a park all day in a very, very long time!  Kinda scared.  SWW Vets - what do you think of this schedule?  Recommend any changes?  Thanks!!
> 
> Friday, May 15
> 7:15 am                   Arrive to see Stormin' the Park
> 8:00 am                   Maybe see Chewie/walk the park to take it all in/Eat breakfast somewhere (couldn't get Galactic Breakfast)
> 9:10 am                   Toy Story Maina FP
> 10:00 am                 Check in for FtF Dlx Pkg then go to parade spot
> 11:00 am                  Parade and then walk to front of stage for show
> 11:45 am                  Mama Melrose for lunch
> 1:00 pm                   Head to Darth Mall for DTech Me 1:40 appt & shopping
> 3:15 pm                   Stars of the Saga Show
> 4:15 pm                   Star Tours FP
> 5:00 pm                   Rebel Hangar for food & drinks (this will be our dinner)
> 6:00 pm                   Character M&G's or Shopping
> 7:00 pm                   Obi-Wan and Beyond show
> 7:30 pm                   More shopping at Darth Mall
> 8:30 pm                   Dessert Party
> 9:30 pm                   Summon the Force pre show & Fireworks
> 
> Saturday, May 16
> 8:00 am                    Arrive at park
> 8:25 am                    Galactic Breakfast
> 9:30 am - 6:00 pm      Rides/Character M&G's/Shopping/Mid afternoon break back to resort
> 6:15 pm                    Jedi Mickey's Dinner
> 7:30 pm                    Up for grabs


looks good


----------



## CinderElsa

dkfajr1 said:


> Is it one per paid person? We have an under 3 in our party. I'll give him mine if needed. But would be awesome if he had his own. I know dad will be reluctant to give up his.


Edit: Info changed (for the better), it seems!


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> I'm trying to make our plans work now with RH. We are doing SWW May 15 and 17 with Ftf on the 15th. I wanted a 5pm RH on the 17th so we could do obi-wan right after (no FP). But, all I could get was a 5:55.
> 
> On the 15th we are leaving right after SOTS to walk to Epcot for dinner at the flower and garden booths and planned on leaving there at 6:30 to make it back to HS by 7. I know Obi isn't the hardest show to get, so I wonder how late we could arrive and still get a seat? Not necessarily worried about where the seats are for this one. Also, I have SOTS FP+ for the 17th - just in case we don't get it via Ftf on the 15th. So I could also try and switch that out for Obi after Ftf check-in.


For Obi Wan maybe 30 min prior. This one doesn't fill up as quickly but it still fills up


----------



## msmama

My cousin was at the breakfast this morning!  I'll ask her any questions if you'd like (though I don't know if she's checking messages).  Already posted at least one lightsaber battle.  

Oh, and in case you forgot what "The Star Wars" is all about :


----------



## yulilin3

dkfajr1 said:


> Is it one per paid person? We have an under 3 in our party. I'll give him mine if needed. But would be awesome if he had his own. I know dad will be reluctant to give up his.


it's one per paid person, you could always ask and see if they bring him one


----------



## yulilin3

@msmama That's so funny!!


----------



## yulilin3

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ce-to-win-a-trip-to-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## Cynister

Not sure why I haven't received the email for my VIP reservation yet.  I saw a few already had theirs. Anyone have the page that someone posted the email text? I want to try calling to schedule JTA. What time should I try booking it for if we plan on doing the shows included in the package?


----------



## ErinBDiF

Is anyone else able to book online?


----------



## lvstitch

*Jedi Training Academy Information*

If you have a Padawan between the ages of 4-12 confirmed for _The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekends VIP Tour_, you may pre-book them into one Jedi Training Academy Experience during your vacation stay.  Here are the criteria and instructions:



·Child must have a confirmed, paid reservation to participate in _The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekends VIP Tour_

·You must schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience at least 5 days in advance by calling our office at 407 934-7973

·You may schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience anytime during your vacation stay. 

·We suggest that, if possible, you participate on another day, earlier in the day.  Sometimes entertainment may be canceled due to inclement weather

·Once scheduled, you will not be able to change your time. 

·If you miss your show or it is canceled due to circumstances beyond our control, it cannot be rescheduled

·You must arrive at ABC Sound Studios Exit/Padawan Check In 30 minutes prior to your reservation to check in for the Jedi Training Academy Experience

·At the check in location, your child must agree to a variety of questions to confirm their interest – _Are you interested in participating?  Do you understand that you can’t switch to the Dark Side?_etc.

·When you are ready to schedule, please call our Disney Ultimate VIP Tour line at 407 934-7973


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> Getting live reports from @lovethattink  Stormtroopers are marching around the parks and Chewbacca is riding ST with guests





Itinkso said:


> Jawas are at Star Tours, too


That would be the most awesome thing ever! So jealous



Itinkso said:


> Confirming yulilin's post from yesterday: Character Palooza is scheduled to run during SWWs.
> 
> Be at the gates near the ToT exit around 6:00 ~ gates will open between 6:00 - 6:10 and you'll enter to meet with the characters. They do close the gates so be on time as there is only one Palooza.
> 
> No Photopass, no Attendants monitoring lines but the Attendants will end and clear the meet after a 15 - 20 minute time period.


Hmmmm... I think this just sealed the deal on what we'll do on Saturday the 23rd.
We'll have been at MK till God knows when on the 24 hour day. Saturday is our moving/sleep/veg out day to recoop between 24 Hour Day and SWW Day. 
But, we can't do RH and Character Palooza on Sunday. But we can pop over to HS on Saturday afternoon and do a few things. Anything that frees up some stuff on Sunday.

We have the following on Sunday
7 AM - at gates
At opening, head straight to JTA, hopefully get an early slot, before lunch, crossing fingers
Chewie M&G if time
9:15 SciFi breakfast
As soon as it's done, straight to front to get FtF DP credentials
11:00 Watch parade
4:15 Jedi Mickey dinner
6:05 Rebel Hangar, not planning to eat really, mostly hanging out, getting a drink
8:30 FtF Deserts/Fireworks, etc
Maybe late F! show, depends on how tired we are

Somewhere in there we'll fit in some of the shows using the FtF DP package and Shopping at Darth Mall. And M&G (all but celebrities, I want just characters that we won't meet at a meal)
Does anyone know (sorry if I missed the mention already) will we get in all the different shopping locations with the FtF DP package or just 1 of them? I'm sort of confused on how Darth Mall is working.

Anyway, so if we opt to hit HS on Saturday, instead of Epcot (we'll be at YC that night) what should be do? Non SWW stuff? We wouldn't bother to go over till about time for CP


----------



## Cynister

lvstitch said:


> *Jedi Training Academy Information*
> 
> If you have a Padawan between the ages of 4-12 confirmed for _The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekends VIP Tour_, you may pre-book them into one Jedi Training Academy Experience during your vacation stay.  Here are the criteria and instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> ·Child must have a confirmed, paid reservation to participate in _The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekends VIP Tour_
> 
> ·You must schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience at least 5 days in advance by calling our office at 407 934-7973
> 
> ·You may schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience anytime during your vacation stay.
> 
> ·We suggest that, if possible, you participate on another day, earlier in the day.  Sometimes entertainment may be canceled due to inclement weather
> 
> ·Once scheduled, you will not be able to change your time.
> 
> ·If you miss your show or it is canceled due to circumstances beyond our control, it cannot be rescheduled
> 
> ·You must arrive at ABC Sound Studios Exit/Padawan Check In 30 minutes prior to your reservation to check in for the Jedi Training Academy Experience
> 
> ·At the check in location, your child must agree to a variety of questions to confirm their interest – _Are you interested in participating?  Do you understand that you can’t switch to the Dark Side?_etc.
> 
> ·When you are ready to schedule, please call our Disney Ultimate VIP Tour line at 407 934-7973



Thank you! Any suggestion on which time slot I should aim for for booking?


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Just tried for any times 5/23 and 5/30 - no available times.


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> That would be the most awesome thing ever! So jealous
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... I think this just sealed the deal on what we'll do on Saturday the 23rd.
> We'll have been at MK till God knows when on the 24 hour day. Saturday is our moving/sleep/veg out day to recoop between 24 Hour Day and SWW Day.
> But, we can't do RH and Character Palooza on Sunday. But we can pop over to HS on Saturday afternoon and do a few things. Anything that frees up some stuff on Sunday.
> 
> We have the following on Sunday
> 7 AM - at gates
> At opening, head straight to JTA, hopefully get an early slot, before lunch, crossing fingers
> Chewie M&G if time
> 9:15 SciFi breakfast
> As soon as it's done, straight to front to get FtF DP credentials
> 11:00 Watch parade
> 4:15 Jedi Mickey dinner
> 6:05 Rebel Hangar, not planning to eat really, mostly hanging out, getting a drink
> 8:30 FtF Deserts/Fireworks, etc
> Maybe late F! show, depends on how tired we are
> 
> Somewhere in there we'll fit in some of the shows using the FtF DP package and Shopping at Darth Mall. And M&G (all but celebrities, I want just characters that we won't meet at a meal)
> Does anyone know (sorry if I missed the mention already) will we get in all the different shopping locations with the FtF DP package or just 1 of them? I'm sort of confused on how Darth Mall is working.
> 
> Anyway, so if we opt to hit HS on Saturday, instead of Epcot (we'll be at YC that night) what should be do? Non SWW stuff? We wouldn't bother to go over till about time for CP


DM is a mystery still. I know 2 of those locations are inside the old AFI but not sure how it would work


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> DM is a mystery still. I know 2 of those locations are inside the old AFI but not sure how it would work


I'm going to be GLUED to this thread May 15 as we leave the evening of May 15!!

I hope many May 15ers will be posting about anything and everything!!


----------



## Leger13

You people on this thread are so helpful!  I got the RH ADR because of this page so thanks!   We leave for Disney next Wednesday so I'll be stuck here until then.


----------



## MiataPaige

Long-time lurker; first time participator and this is the thread that drew me in. The Force is strong with this one!


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> looks good


Thank you!! I appreciate your time in checking it out.


----------



## yulilin3

Leger13 said:


> You people on this thread are so helpful!  I got the RH ADR because of this page so thanks!   We leave for Disney next Wednesday so I'll be stuck here until then.


first post has all the updated information. Schedule for ther shows and list of celebrities coming


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Second call for 5/23 or 5/30, and asked about 6/6 for good measure. No dice for Rebel Hangar. The Force is not strong with me.


----------



## lvstitch

Recipe for Yoda Soda
http://diningatdisney.com/recipe-yoda-soda/


----------



## yulilin3

Mimsy Borogove said:


> Second call for 5/23 or 5/30, and asked about 6/6 for good measure. No dice for Rebel Hangar. The Force is not strong with me.


I'm sorry. Do you have only one specific time available or are you asking for a range of times


----------



## AThrillingChase

Leger13 said:


> You people on this thread are so helpful!  I got the RH ADR because of this page so thanks!   We leave for Disney next Wednesday so I'll be stuck here until then.


 
We leave next Thursday 

I tried calling to check for an earlier RH time for May 17th. She seemed very nice and happy to check...but within 10 seconds she told me nope nothing available. *eyes squint in suspicion


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry. Do you have only one specific time available or are you asking for a range of times


Exactly!! And ask the CM to check several specific times -- not just a range of times. Maybe I got lucky but that's what worked for me after being told "all booked 4-9pm".


----------



## SalmonPink

alafond83 said:


> Not OP but here it is.



Oh oh oh! It looks like the puff pastry sticks are decorated like lightsabers - blue and red. How cute is that!?


----------



## Metz172

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Exactly!! And ask the CM to check several specific times -- not just a range of times. Maybe I got lucky but that's what worked for me after being told "all booked 4-9pm".


When I just called and gave the date I wanted 6/5 they said that there were no time available.  He found 6/7 at 4pm only.  After seeing all the posts here I called back and asked for 6:15 on 6/5 and it was available and that was two hours later.


----------



## lvstitch

OMG, I'm so excited, just ordered my husband this shirt...his two favorite things the Yankees and Star Wars
http://shop.mlb.com/product/index.jsp?productId=62071366&cp=62100146.62129936


----------



## volfan1978

BOOM...just called back to try to get the day I wanted, and I scored.  Reservation for 6 people, 5/24 at 7:15pm for Rebel Hangar.  My work here is done...

That means I have a reservation for 4 people on 5/29 at 6:45p that I will not be using.  I'll hold onto it for now while they're working out the kinks online...if you're interested, PM me and we'll work it out then.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Nobody's been able to book the rebel hangar on line. Only by phone, and phone booking has been spotty most of the day. If you didn't get what you wanted it might be worth trying again.  It's only open between 4 and 9 on weekends.

Both my reservations had to be manually added to MDX.


----------



## MouseTale

Just booked Rebel Hangar for June 13th.  The first phone call said "not available", but the second rep spent more time and tried different times.  She was thorough and found an ADR.  Yay!  Thanks everyone for the tips!


----------



## volfan1978

Online booking is up.  Donald is gone...GO GO GO!!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry. Do you have only one specific time available or are you asking for a range of times


Thanks. I'm asking for any time available. CM did say to try back after 10pm, apparently it's a "magic time" for the system. I'll keep trying!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lvstitch said:


> OMG, I'm so excited, just ordered my husband this shirt...his two favorite things the Yankees and Star Wars
> http://shop.mlb.com/product/index.jsp?productId=62071366&cp=62100146.62129936


Cute!!


----------



## yulilin3

I lost the link


----------



## CJK

Online page appears to be up......but it's still 'not able to search for tables at this time'.....


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> I lost the link


Do you mean the online link? https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


----------



## lvstitch

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/

Had to refresh a few times before it found times available.


----------



## MooksterL1

I just needed to say I was going to pass to get ressies. 6/12 RH at 4:05 booked online. Woot!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Do you mean the online link? https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


yes, thanks...might be getting ready to open them up, whatever is left


----------



## CJK

SUCCESS!!!!!!!  Just booked online!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lvstitch said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/
> 
> Had to refresh a few times before it found times available.


Yup -- works on my end!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

volfan1978 said:


> Online booking is up.  Donald is gone...GO GO GO!!


WOOT!!! Thank you! Got 5/30 at 4:05 which is perfect for us since we'll have to leave by 7ish. Gives us time to enjoy an adult beverage.

It's been said many, many times, but this thread is most impressive!!


----------



## yulilin3

yep, it's up and running


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Just got 6/13 booked via the web at 545 pm


----------



## SnowChaser

Yes. I was just able to pull up times. Took 3 refreshes of the page.


----------



## NebrMom

jahexom said:


> Thanks to everyone for encouraging me to call again and again I finally snagged a time.  I saw the food pics, does anyone know where the descriptions of the food/alcohol was?  Lots of pages on this thread since then.  Thanks


I believe I posted it on page 560, but here it is again. This was from starwars.com

Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience Coming to Star
Wars Weekends

Dine on the galaxy's finest Star Wars-themed food this summer!

Rachel Brent 

Comment

0 

Guests attending Star Wars
Weekends will be able to find shelter
and sustenance in the Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience. You
never know who you’ll find lurking in the abandoned starship
hangar — located in a galaxy far, far away. Reports have been made
that this location was once a known hangout of Rebel pilots, aliens, bounty
hunters, and smugglers; with the immersive environment and stellar
bites — I understand why!


Look for a menu full of Star Wars-themed food and beverage
offerings that are out of this world:

·  Galactic Garlic/Parmesan Fries – These are
tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley with a garlic aioli for dipping

·  Padmé Amidala Naboo Salad – seared chicken
breast, bibb lettuce, grape tomatoes, watermelon radish, almond frica, and a
parmesan-peppercorn ranch dressing

·  Lightsaber Bites – hand-dipped corn-battered
knockwurst sausages with house-made chips and mustard dipping sauce

·  Chicken and Darth Vader Waffles served with
maple syrup and sweet barbecue sauce

·  Trio of Thermal Detonators – spicy pork wings
topped with spicy piquillo-pepper sauce and slaw

·  Slider Sampler featuring “The Sith”
barbecue-braised brisket with cole slaw and “The Jedi” with barbecued pulled
chicken with arugula.

·  Fruit and Cheese “Sabers” featuring Tillamook
cheddar, Brie, goat cheese, pickled vegetables, crostini, cheddar crackers,
blueberries, raspberries, honeydew melon, strawberry, olives and gherkins

·  Darth Maul Hummus with red pepper coulis, black
sesame dust, and corn tortilla chips

·  Yoda Key Lime Cake

·  Trio of Star Wars Mini Cupcakes,
including Darth Vader (chocolate-peanut butter), Yoda (chocolate-hazelnut), and
Jabba the Hutt (salted caramel latte) served in the Han Solo Carbonite Souvenir
Box


A new drink menu will also be available:

·  Imperial Blue – Maker’s Mark Whiskey,
Cointreau, Blue Curacao, sweet and sour, topped with Sprite

·  Tatooine Sunset – Stoli vanilla, Parrot Bay
Coconut Rum, pineapple juice with grenadine

·  Rebel Red – Grey Goose vodka, Chambord, sour
mix and a splash of grenadine

·  Dagobah Swamp Juice – Midori, Tito’s Handmade Vodka,
sweet and sour, topped with lemon-lime foam

·  The Dark Side – Stoli vanilla vodka, Bailey’s
liqueur, crème de cocoa and brownie garnish

·  Alderaan Ale


The Jabba the Hutt and Yoda cupcakes will also be available at Tusken Fridge
Raiders, Trolley Car Café, Starring Rolls Cafe, and Backlot Express. The Darth
Vader cupcake will be available at all quick-service locations, including
Starring Rolls Cafe, and Trolley Car Cafe and Tusken Fridge Raiders at Darth’s
Mall.


In addition to the Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience,
guests can also make reservations for Jedi Mickey’s Star Wars Dine at
Hollywood & Vine and Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! At Sci-Fi
Dine-In Theater Restaurant. For reservations, visit DisneyWorld.com/dine or call
407-WDW-DINE.


May the food be with you!


----------



## AngiTN

lvstitch said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/
> 
> Had to refresh a few times before it found times available.


If that's how it was for the CMs this morning no wonder word was so erratic on it. It would go back and forth between showing a time and saying unable to search at this time. Frustrating. But I did get a 2nd spot on Saturday. We'll have drinks one day and eat main course another.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

YAY!  I was able to switch my 5:20 to 4:50 on the website!  That half hour may mean the difference between making Characterpalooza and missing it!


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

Oh my goodness....was up til middle of the night stalking MDE...checked back at 615 am - Nothing. I get to work and this thread explodes...aaaaand of course Rebel Hanger had opened on phone only. ....yikes!! I of course work in a cubicle office where Everyone. Hears. Everything! So panic I did, hoping to see it open online......LUCKILY when I called at lunch @ 130, i was able to get a phenominal cast member who knew all the ins and outs! I scored a 4:30 reso for 3 on 5/22 and a 5:55 on 5/24 for 3. I will be dropping one once I call figure out how to work my schedule. Im finding it so hard to schedule meals to work around the shows and my FTF deluxe package. It seems almost impossible to work in a H&V or even Backlot Express Rebel when there are 4 shows on a day. Is anyone else finding this a challenge. 
How long do you ESTIMATE H&V Star Wars meal to take from checkin til departure-I know several variables are involved but just your general thought. I had it spaced from the desert party but now realize it conflicts with Warwick Davis. So im thinking Rebel Lounge may be quicker but still tight time frames. Of course the one show i have little interest in is the earliest and its too early for tge meals so I cant use that chunk of time.

First world problems...huh??!!

Oh and I also held for the survey but I was disconnected....and I had a GREAT cast member!!!!


----------



## philaintgon

You can search for times on the website now. I just made one for 5/23 4:05pm https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


----------



## CinderElsa

May 14th
Star Wars Breakfast 8 AM
Galactic Gathering 10 AM - finish Darth's Mall shopping today

May 15th
Chewie 8 AM
Anakin Skywalker/Mace Windu/Kit Fisto/Shaak Ti 8:45 AM
Feel the Force check-in 10 AM
Stake out spot for parade
Parade 11 AM
Star Tours FP+ 11:45 AM
Rebels FP+/FtF ticket 1:45 PM (arrive 1:15 PM)
SotS & pre-show FP+/FtF ticket 3:15 PM (arrive 2:45 PM)
Rebel Hangar 4:15 PM
Luke/Leia/R2-D2/C-3PO 5:45 PM
Obi-Wan & Beyond 7 PM
Dessert party 8:45 PM
Fireworks & pre-show 9:30 PM

Characters will probably change, which is fine.

We may have to cut our trip short by a few days so I'm trying not to plan for the 16th or 17th yet.


----------



## Kevin_W

Awesome, we switched our 4 to a 5:45.  Thanks, all!


----------



## lchuck

I just dropped a group of 6 at 6pm on 5/30 to change to a 6:30, in case anyone is still looking looking...


----------



## mamadragona

This thread exploded!  I am trying to catch up.  We have a H&V, plus the FtF with dessert, so I can't justify RH as well.  If it were available for lunch, that would be different. It sounds so cool though, and I look forward to hearing reports and seeing pictures! Glad a lot of people were successful, though it seems with all the trouble getting through initially and finding res, there must be lots of lurkers on this thread!

Target is running the equiv of 20% off today ($10 off $50 of SW), and decent priced Ts.  I think we have everything we need, so I am not sure I can justify anything else.  May the 4th is getting me really geared up for this part of the trip - Riding ST with Chewie??!!!?!.  My sister things I am crazy for hanging out on a board of strangers online to talk about Disney tips, but it has really paid off, and I feel like we are all comrades going into the Guinea Pig Weekend together. 

10 more days 'til we are there!


----------



## lchuck

Any thoughts on if it's a good or bad idea to try and squeeze in Character Palooza before my 6:30 RH res?


----------



## slaveone

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]Why no rebels? I wanted a snack.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

volfan1978 said:


> Online booking is up.  Donald is gone...GO GO GO!![/QUOTE


was going to say the same thing  website is up!


----------



## lchuck

Also, THANK YOU!!!! to all of the people in this thread for your invaluable information!  We decided to go to SWW back in January and all of the character dining options were booked up, so I'm pumped about getting in on the RH experience.  Thanks again for everything you people do!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

lchuck said:


> Any thoughts on if it's a good or bad idea to try and squeeze in Character Palooza before my 6:30 RH res?


if you hurry you could make it. The characters come out around 6:10, I've met all the characters at palooza in 10 minutes. without autographs.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Just got 6/13 booked via the web at 545 pm


Actually just switched it to 635 so that we can see all of Frank Oz's thing


----------



## Koh1977

just booked it online!  4:30pm on 5/30    That gives us time to check out Characterpalooza if it does indeed happen during SWW this year and go to MK for a while if we want to in the evening.


----------



## sunnygal041

It's truly amazing what a great bunch of SW peeps can do for eachother!!  Thanks again to everyone!!  Squeeeeeel!!!


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Was able to book an 8:15 pm for June 12th!!!!!!!!!!

Two questions:

How long does a "Visit to the Maul" last? (Will we have enough time to get to this lounge ressie?)
How much does this thing cost per person (Child and Adult)??


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Was able to book an 8:15 pm for June 12th!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> How long does a "Visit to the Maul" last? (Will we have enough time to get to this lounge ressie?)
> How much does this thing cost per person (Child and Adult)??


VttM is a 30 min. show so you'll make it in time
Items are by menu $14.99 and under


----------



## Bugdozer

lovethattink said:


> It's an unadvertised character meet and greet near the exit of ToT. From the store you would walk straight out and there is a gate to your left where the characters will either be or come out from.




TY!!!


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> that's the cancellation policy., if you don't show and don't cancel at least a day before they will charge $10 per person



Just a question, probably a paranoid one, can one check in and not order something?  All our other ADR's throughout our trip are going to be full meals, so I'm not concerned there; but one of our kids might not be hungry shortly after lunch, and we might only need to get two or three items for our family of 5.  Does a no-show $10 charge apply for a child that does not order something?


----------



## ArielRae

mamadragona said:


> Target is running the equiv of 20% off today ($10 off $50 of SW)



You beat me to it. Saw this in my email and was just coming to post about it.


----------



## AThrillingChase

I was able to switch my ADR for RH to 4:45 so we can make Obi-wan now 

However, I was going to book one on May 15th just for a drink, and it is telling me it can't search. I've refreshed a million times I think!


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> VttM is a 30 min. show so you'll make it in time
> Items are by menu $14.99 and under



MMMM so I'm wondering if this will leave enough time to get a space for the fireworks??


----------



## alijolly

Thank you so much everyone, just got the reservation I wanted 4.05pm on 5/24 after a full day of trying!


----------



## yulilin3

expand to see the pics of the food


yulilin3 said:


>


----------



## cinder-ellah

Wowweeee !!!!
Over 600 pages  !!!!!
And counting .......


----------



## AThrillingChase

Does anyone want a 5:55 RH on May 17th? I'll hold for a bit until I cancel (though it looks like quite a few times are available)


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> MMMM so I'm wondering if this will leave enough time to get a space for the fireworks??


unless you have to be in front of the stage to see the pre show, it won't matter. You can get an awesome view from the Echo Lake area of the fireworks without having to wait more than 10 minutes


----------



## ArielRae

kpd6901 said:


> Just a question, probably a paranoid one, can one check in and not order something?  All our other ADR's throughout our trip are going to be full meals, so I'm not concerned there; but one of our kids might not be hungry shortly after lunch, and we might only need to get two or three items for our family of 5.  Does a no-show $10 charge apply for a child that does not order something?


They only charge you if no one shows up for the ADR so for example if you book for 4 and only 3 or 2 show up your fine no penalty will be be charged cause you used the ADR.

Not everyone needs to order food either the $10 charge per person is for holding the table incase no one shows up at all so like I said as long as at least one person shows up to the ADR no charge will be made to you other then what you order.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Yay for them getting things straightened out for Rebal Lounge!  I had called just 20 minutes before reading here that it had opened up.  Was told no times for May 15th or May 17th.   Then went to the link and had my pick of times.


----------



## yulilin3

My 18 tear old son just posted this on his Fb


----------



## cinder-ellah

My DGD and I, first inline at the Disney store this morning.  
 She got to use a light saber to "Let The Magic Begin" ! 
They gave her a lanyard and we got our "May the 4th Be With You" pins !   
A great day !


----------



## teeveejunkee

AThrillingChase said:


> I was able to switch my ADR for RH to 4:45 so we can make Obi-wan now
> 
> However, I was going to book one on May 15th just for a drink, and it is telling me it can't search. I've refreshed a million times I think!


The same thing was happening to me when I was searching for 4pm.  Then I changed to 4:30 and several times came up.  Try every different 30 minute increment. This is what was happening to the CMs on the phone this morning too.  Now we know their pain.

EDIT:  Also, be sure you're still logged in.  It won't search if you're not logged into your account.


----------



## Tltorrez

jthornton94 said:


> Thank you, and a friend just picked up the 4th and 5th pins for us.  Hubby is audited about those......,if he only knew what I had in store



My Mom just emailed me to say that her friend got them too. My son is going to be totally psyched.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> First post updated. All we need now is the event map and we'll have a fully armed and operational event



Until Disney announces (or doesn't announce) something else that gets us all riled up.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> unless you have to be in front of the stage to see the pre show, it won't matter. You can get an awesome view from the Echo Lake area of the fireworks without having to wait more than 10 minutes



Do you have to be in the very front to see the pre-show?  I know my boys would like to see it. 


BTW - Thank you Yulilin for all of your help.  You and this thread have been invaluable to me!


----------



## Tltorrez

DisneyCrazy123 said:


> I am glad that so many folks are getting reservations for Rebel Lounge finally despite the frustrating process. I created quite a firestorm this morning when I first posted that I got a reservation and no one else could.  I hope everyone gets something that can work with their schedule.  I haven't had time to go through all the new pages. Did Disney officially announce this yet?



We're glad you did. Otherwise, we all might have gone away to wait for the non-existent DPB post. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Do you have to be in the very front to see the pre-show?  I know my boys would like to see it.
> 
> 
> BTW - Thank you Yulilin for all of your help.  You and this thread have been invaluable to me!


you can watch it from the Hyperion Theater (old AIE) jumbotron, or around the tip board and still see the pre show at the stage. It's just not good to be super close to the stage as it will block some of the fireworks


----------



## Rebelk Family

AThrillingChase said:


> Does anyone want a 5:55 RH on May 17th? I'll hold for a bit until I cancel (though it looks like quite a few times are available)


yes, but I can't get anything to come up on the 17th.  I have ressie for the 23rd, but prefer the 17th for four.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> you can watch it from the Hyperion Theater (old AIE) jumbotron, or around the tip board and still see the pre show at the stage. It's just not good to be super close to the stage as it will block some of the fireworks



The Tip board that is near the Hollywood Brown Derby?  (Am I thinking of the right place?)


----------



## wdhinn89

Just got home and see Rebel Hanger is now available to book on-line.


----------



## yulilin3

is it back down again?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I keep getting an unable to check for tables error


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> The Tip board that is near the Hollywood Brown Derby?  (Am I thinking of the right place?)


where the fountain is, at the intersection of Hollywood Blvd and Sunset blvd.. ANywhere from that point towards the stage is good to see the preshow. If you want to avoide the crowds watch from the jumbotron


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> is it back down again?


Checking for a friend right now and the site is back to not being able to search at this time.


----------



## AThrillingChase

teeveejunkee said:


> The same thing was happening to me when I was searching for 4pm.  Then I changed to 4:30 and several times came up.  Try every different 30 minute increment. This is what was happening to the CMs on the phone this morning too.  Now we know their pain.
> 
> EDIT:  Also, be sure you're still logged in.  It won't search if you're not logged into your account.


 
Grr still no go for the 15th...oh well. I will try back a little later I guess. We have it for one day at a good time so will still get to see it at least.



Rebelk Family said:


> yes, but I can't get anything to come up on the 17th.  I have ressie for the 23rd, but prefer the 17th for four.


 
I'm sorry I totally forgot to include it is for 2 people. I am also having trouble with it, though. No matter what I do it keeps saying unable to search. When I got mine there were 3 other options though!


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I keep getting an unable to check for tables error


yeah, it looks like it's down again, sheesh


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I am still unable to book online. No matter how many times it's refreshed, it's unable to check.



> Just a question, probably a paranoid one, can one check in and not order something? All our other ADR's throughout our trip are going to be full meals, so I'm not concerned there; but one of our kids might not be hungry shortly after lunch, and we might only need to get two or three items for our family of 5. Does a no-show $10 charge apply for a child that does not order something?


 
They will charge you $10 per person only if NOBODY in your party shows up. I am thinking that if all of you show up but none of your orders anything, that might count as a no-show. If you have one kid or two who doesn't order anything, no issues.


----------



## Laura C

One minute I get through next refresh is Donald then through again but when checking times I keep getting "We were unable to check for available tables at this time. A problem occurred while looking for availability. Please try again later." Does that mean they are all sold out for that time or its having problems? Thanks x


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> where the fountain is, at the intersection of Hollywood Blvd and Sunset blvd.. ANywhere from that point towards the stage is good to see the preshow. If you want to avoide the crowds watch from the jumbotron



This is perfect!!!!!!!!!  Depending on how long it takes at the RH, I can send DH ahead with the stroller to get us a space near the jumbtron.


THIS THREAD IS THE BEST!


----------



## southernfriedmom

I feel guilty but I have 2 ADR's for several different things now for SWW. (couple things I have 4 reservations because I had to split up my large party). I have multiple scenarios depending on whether or not I can find a Galactice Breakfast for a different day/time (fingers crossed that DiningBuddy comes through).  Tell me I am not the only one...  (BTW I will definitely post here if/when I release things)


----------



## momofallsons

Moving around some times and have a question... if we want to get in line for JTA or VttM first thing in the morning, how long would you think we'd be waiting in the lines?  Would we be able to make a 8:15-9:15 TSMM FP afterwards?


----------



## yulilin3

Laura C said:


> One minute I get through next refresh is Donald then through again but when checking times I keep getting "We were unable to check for available tables at this time. A problem occurred while looking for availability. Please try again later." Does that mean they are all sold out for that time or its having problems? Thanks x


it's having problems


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> if you hurry you could make it. The characters come out around 6:10, I've met all the characters at palooza in 10 minutes. without autographs.



I'm sorry if I missed this earlier.  What characters come out for Characterpalooza usually?


----------



## Rebelk Family

I booked my fastpass choices before the SW shows were released.  When I went back to change and look for SW shows after they were released the system does not show any SW options when I try to change.  I assume that this means that all available fast passes for SW shows are gone.  Should I keep checking this or just live with what we've got?  Is there a place to review all fast pass options available?


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> Moving around some times and have a question... if we want to get in line for JTA or VttM first thing in the morning, how long would you think we'd be waiting in the lines?  Would we be able to make a 8:15-9:15 TSMM FP afterwards?


If you are there early for JTA, be at the entrance no later than 7:15am and as soon as they let you in stay on the left side of the street. You should be done signing up for JTA and VttM by 8:45am at the latest I think


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> it's having problems


 
So so many problems


----------



## Laura C

Perhaps it needs some Star Wars ale! I'm sure all the phone cm's will be having a drink tonight!


----------



## yulilin3

Rebelk Family said:


> I booked my fastpass choices before the SW shows were released.  When I went back to change and look for SW shows after they were released the system does not show any SW options when I try to change.  I assume that this means that all available fast passes for SW shows are gone.  Should I keep checking this or just live with what we've got?  Is there a place to review all fast pass options available?


which weekend are you looking for? it could be that the fp you have are the same times as the shows, it could be the Tiers


----------



## AngiTN

kpd6901 said:


> I'm sorry if I missed this earlier.  What characters come out for Characterpalooza usually?


It's totally random. Can be just about any character that appears in F!


----------



## yulilin3

I lost it again...who posted the details on the food and drinks for the hangar? could you repost so I can copy the info to the first page


----------



## RookieLady

southernfriedmom said:


> I feel guilty but I have 2 ADR's for several different things now for SWW. (couple things I have 4 reservations because I had to split up my large party). I have multiple scenarios depending on whether or not I can find a Galactice Breakfast for a different day/time (fingers crossed that DiningBuddy comes through).  Tell me I am not the only one...  (BTW I will definitely post here if/when I release things)



I am doing this, too.  I have two Jedi Mickey's and I am inclined to cancel the one during SWW, so I can keep my RH I just made.  I am stalking a better breakfast time, also.  I also have two RH's on the same day, and I have offered the one I don't want up already on this board.  I am hesitant to just cancel the extra RH because I have offered it here (June 7, 4:45, 5 people).  I wanted to give people time to respond.  I need more input from my travel party before I cancel Jedi Mickey's (June 7, 7:30 for 4 people) but they have NO CONCEPT of the planning involved.  They keep saying, well, it's a month away, etc.  I may end up cancelling that thing week before, but I will definitely post here first.


----------



## yulilin3

this is the jumbotron I keep referring to


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> I lost it again...who posted the details on the food and drinks for the hangar? could you repost so I can copy the info to the first page


I didn't post this initially, but here's what I found:

Guests attending Star Wars
Weekends will be able to find shelter
and sustenance in the Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience. You
never know who you’ll find lurking in the abandoned starship
hangar — located in a galaxy far, far away. Reports have been made
that this location was once a known hangout of Rebel pilots, aliens, bounty
hunters, and smugglers; with the immersive environment and stellar
bites — I understand why!

Menu: Apps, desserts & drinks

· Galactic Garlic/Parmesan Fries – These are
tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley with a garlic aioli for dipping

· Padmé Amidala Naboo Salad – seared chicken
breast, bibb lettuce, grape tomatoes, watermelon radish, almond frica, and a
parmesan-peppercorn ranch dressing

· Lightsaber Bites – hand-dipped corn-battered
knockwurst sausages with house-made chips and mustard dipping sauce

· Chicken and Darth Vader Waffles served with
maple syrup and sweet barbecue sauce

· Trio of Thermal Detonators – spicy pork wings
topped with spicy piquillo-pepper sauce and slaw

· Slider Sampler featuring “The Sith”
barbecue-braised brisket with cole slaw and “The Jedi” with barbecued pulled
chicken with arugula.

· Fruit and Cheese “Sabers” featuring Tillamook
cheddar, Brie, goat cheese, pickled vegetables, crostini, cheddar crackers,
blueberries, raspberries, honeydew melon, strawberry, olives and gherkins

· Darth Maul Hummus with red pepper coulis, black
sesame dust, and corn tortilla chips

· Yoda Key Lime Cake

· Trio of Star Wars Mini Cupcakes,
including Darth Vader (chocolate-peanut butter), Yoda (chocolate-hazelnut), and
Jabba the Hutt (salted caramel latte) served in the Han Solo Carbonite Souvenir
Box


A new drink menu will also be available:

· Imperial Blue – Maker’s Mark Whiskey,
Cointreau, Blue Curacao, sweet and sour, topped with Sprite

· Tatooine Sunset – Stoli vanilla, Parrot Bay
Coconut Rum, pineapple juice with grenadine

· Rebel Red – Grey Goose vodka, Chambord, sour
mix and a splash of grenadine

· Dagobah Swamp Juice – Midori, Tito’s Handmade Vodka,
sweet and sour, topped with lemon-lime foam

· The Dark Side – Stoli vanilla vodka, Bailey’s
liqueur, crème de cocoa and brownie garnish

· Alderaan Ale


----------



## yulilin3

found it, posting this on the first post under Rebel Lounge
Look for a menu full of Star Wars-themed food and beverage
offerings that are out of this world:

· Galactic Garlic/Parmesan Fries – These are
tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley with a garlic aioli for dipping

· Padmé Amidala Naboo Salad – seared chicken
breast, bibb lettuce, grape tomatoes, watermelon radish, almond frica, and a
parmesan-peppercorn ranch dressing

· Lightsaber Bites – hand-dipped corn-battered
knockwurst sausages with house-made chips and mustard dipping sauce

· Chicken and Darth Vader Waffles served with
maple syrup and sweet barbecue sauce

· Trio of Thermal Detonators – spicy pork wings
topped with spicy piquillo-pepper sauce and slaw

· Slider Sampler featuring “The Sith”
barbecue-braised brisket with cole slaw and “The Jedi” with barbecued pulled
chicken with arugula.

· Fruit and Cheese “Sabers” featuring Tillamook
cheddar, Brie, goat cheese, pickled vegetables, crostini, cheddar crackers,
blueberries, raspberries, honeydew melon, strawberry, olives and gherkins

· Darth Maul Hummus with red pepper coulis, black
sesame dust, and corn tortilla chips

· Yoda Key Lime Cake

· Trio of Star Wars Mini Cupcakes,
including Darth Vader (chocolate-peanut butter), Yoda (chocolate-hazelnut), and
Jabba the Hutt (salted caramel latte) served in the Han Solo Carbonite Souvenir
Box


A new drink menu will also be available:

· Imperial Blue – Maker’s Mark Whiskey,
Cointreau, Blue Curacao, sweet and sour, topped with Sprite

· Tatooine Sunset – Stoli vanilla, Parrot Bay
Coconut Rum, pineapple juice with grenadine

· Rebel Red – Grey Goose vodka, Chambord, sour
mix and a splash of grenadine

· Dagobah Swamp Juice – Midori, Tito’s Handmade Vodka,
sweet and sour, topped with lemon-lime foam

· The Dark Side – Stoli vanilla vodka, Bailey’s
liqueur, crème de cocoa and brownie garnish

· Alderaan Ale


The Jabba the Hutt and Yoda cupcakes will also be available at Tusken Fridge
Raiders, Trolley Car Café, Starring Rolls Cafe, and Backlot Express. The Darth
Vader cupcake will be available at all quick-service locations, including
Starring Rolls Cafe, and Trolley Car Cafe and Tusken Fridge Raiders at Darth’s
Mall.


----------



## Rebelk Family

AThrillingChase said:


> I'm sorry I totally forgot to include it is for 2 people. I am also having trouble with it, though. No matter what I do it keeps saying unable to search. When I got mine there were 3 other options though!


Thanks anyway....  Glad I was able to get a phone reservation for a different day.  I will keep trying to check online to see if I can get my preferred day.  I am getting the unable to check at this time message over and over...


----------



## yulilin3

Firs post updated to include food and drink items for the Rebel Lounge. I know it's a loooooong first post but I'm trying to put in all the information so people don't have to go searching for answers all over the thread.


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> this is the jumbotron I keep referring to


This is silly, but I had no idea Ray Park wasn't American until this video.


----------



## paysensmom

Just saw galactic breakfast for June 5th for 2 people at 8:20 or 9:30 in case anyone is looking. Also switched my RH on June 5th to 7:10, so there is an available slot for 2 at 6:05


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> This is silly, but I had no idea Ray Park wasn't American until this video.


Scottish  and adorable


----------



## jennab113

Now I wish I was going when he's there to see his show!


----------



## Rebelk Family

yulilin3 said:


> which weekend are you looking for? it could be that the fp you have are the same times as the shows, it could be the Tiers


I'm looking for the 17th of May.  I know that I have Tier one TSM reserved 2:05 to 3:05.  When I try to change experience it only gives me options for Beauty & Beast, Fantasmic, Rockin Roller and TGMR...  I wonder if I'd have any luck canceling the whole day and trying to redo it that way.  But then I would give up what I've got... Which is TSM, ST and TOT.

If I don't have a fastpass to the shows do I just try to camp out and wait a long time in advance or are you SOL without a fastpass?

Thanks so much for your reply (and this page!!!) and any help/advice you can provide.


----------



## Tltorrez

CinderElsa said:


> Yes.





lvstitch said:


>



He said he was teasing new food and beverage "experiences" (plural).


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Is it too soon to put in my order for a Tatooine Sunset?  After what it took to get the reservation, I'm going to need it!


----------



## Tltorrez

Rebelk Family said:


> I'm looking for the 17th of May.  I know that I have Tier one TSM reserved 2:05 to 3:05.  When I try to change experience it only gives me options for Beauty & Beast, Fantasmic, Rockin Roller and TGMR...  I wonder if I'd have any luck canceling the whole day and trying to redo it that way.  But then I would give up what I've got... Which is TSM, ST and TOT.
> 
> If I don't have a fastpass to the shows do I just try to camp out and wait a long time in advance or are you SOL without a fastpass?
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply (and this page!!!) and any help/advice you can provide.



The shows are Tier 2 so you can only switch another Tier 2. Otherwise, you'll have to re-do the whole day. However, you can check out the options without actually cancelling what you have. Select New Fastpass. It will tell you that it is going to cancel your old ones, but it isn't actually doing it at this step, so click Confirm. Then you'll see all your options. If you can get what you want, then submit it and it will ask you to confirm the cancellation of the old one again. (This time it really means it.) If you're not happy with the options, cancel and you'll still have what you started with.


----------



## yulilin3

Rebelk Family said:


> I'm looking for the 17th of May.  I know that I have Tier one TSM reserved 2:05 to 3:05.  When I try to change experience it only gives me options for Beauty & Beast, Fantasmic, Rockin Roller and TGMR...  I wonder if I'd have any luck canceling the whole day and trying to redo it that way.  But then I would give up what I've got... Which is TSM, ST and TOT.
> 
> If I don't have a fastpass to the shows do I just try to camp out and wait a long time in advance or are you SOL without a fastpass?
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply (and this page!!!) and any help/advice you can provide.


I'm in, looking for fp for that day and Rebels show is Tier One (not available/all booked up for that day) same as Obi Wan and Stars of the Saga (both in Tier 2) Don't cancel your fp, all the SWW shows for that day are booked up.
You can do standby for all the shows. The most popular one for weekend I is SotS, you need to do standby at least an hour before especially since Ian McDiarmid is coming. The other shows with a 45 minute wait in standby should be enough


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> He said he was teasing new food and beverage "experiences" (plural).


I caught that. I think he means the lounge and the cupcakes and other specialty food (maybe some marshmallow or apple creations)


----------



## mmafan

AFTER TODAY this is all that matters.......lol...............

 · Imperial Blue – Maker’s Mark Whiskey,
Cointreau, Blue Curacao, sweet and sour, topped with Sprite

· Tatooine Sunset – Stoli vanilla, Parrot Bay
Coconut Rum, pineapple juice with grenadine

· Rebel Red – Grey Goose vodka, Chambord, sour
mix and a splash of grenadine

· Dagobah Swamp Juice – Midori, Tito’s Handmade Vodka,
sweet and sour, topped with lemon-lime foam

· The Dark Side – Stoli vanilla vodka, Bailey’s
liqueur, crème de cocoa and brownie garnish

· Alderaan Ale


----------



## jthornton94

So, do with think the fast passes with the FtF package will be in addition to those through FP+?  That is one piece I'm assuming we will have no control over until the day of.  Hoping people will report back the first weekend and whether they had their choice, or if they were limited.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> DM is a mystery still. I know 2 of those locations are inside the old AFI but not sure how it would work



That video made it sound like they were three separate shops. But that would imply three entrance lines with three checkouts, which seems like more work for Disney and less convenient for Guests. Are the buildings connected enough that they could make it all one? Or are they too separate for that?


----------



## roselark

Called in and easily got a Rebel Hangar ressie for 5/31 at 4pm.


----------



## ethanwa

Can anyone explain why the links about Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience on the Disney Parks Blog, the StarWars.com post, and the MDE website are all gone? What happened?


----------



## Venaros

Just called and booked the Rebel Hangar for June 6th! It was relatively easy. My agent didn't know anything about it at first, but quickly asked her supervisor and got back all the information I pretty much already knew. She was able to book it for me quickly. So excited I have all my star wars dining experiences booked!


----------



## yulilin3

jthornton94 said:


> So, do with think the fast passes with the FtF package will be in addition to those through FP+?  That is one piece I'm assuming we will have no control over until the day of.  Hoping people will report back the first weekend and whether they had their choice, or if they were limited.


I think they have an alloted number for regular fp and then an alloted number for FtF. That's why it says "first come first serve" Like you said, we will need the Guinea Pigs for Friday for FtF to report back as to how it went.



Tltorrez said:


> That video made it sound like they were three separate shops. But that would imply three entrance lines with three checkouts, which seems like more work for Disney and less convenient for Guests. Are the buildings connected enough that they could make it all one? Or are they too separate for that?


If they are using the prop room that used to be part of the Backlot Tour like it's rumored, they are connected but you have to walk from one place to the next, not sure if they will allow to take merchandise from that place to pay somewhere else. I agree it sounds like an inconvenience for the  guest, unless the guest only wants one thing, and lets be honest, that's not the case.
If I'm getting my facts straight it's going to be the Prop room (old queue for Backlot Tour), AFI building (old exhibit and gift shop at the end of Backlot Tour) and the gift shop in front of Studio Catering Co.
Again we will have to wait for the people going to Galactic Gathering on Thursday to know for sure


----------



## Brandiwlf

Will we have a problem getting to rh at 4:10 after sos gets out? Hoping for a quick drink/snack before our dinner ressie at 5:55☺.


----------



## yulilin3

ethanwa said:


> Can anyone explain why the links about Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience on the Disney Parks Blog, the StarWars.com post, and the MDE website are all gone? What happened?


That's the question isn't it...
The WDW RL page came up Friday but not bookable, it stayed there all day but we were not able to refresh it
The DPB was all set up as a story to go out but they never posted, it can only be found by google and that's how we got pictures that Friday. You try to look at it now and it says "page not found"
SW.com had a story with all the details on food and drink, it was up for about 2 hours on Friday and taken down


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> if you hurry you could make it. The characters come out around 6:10, I've met all the characters at palooza in 10 minutes. without autographs.



So we should be able to do palooza and then get in line for Obi Wan at 6:30?


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Will we have a problem getting to rh at 4:10 after sos gets out? Hoping for a quick drink/snack before our dinner ressie at 5:55☺.


no SotS comes out at 4pm you'll make it in time


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> So we should be able to do palooza and then get in line for Obi Wan at 6:30?


if you have a fp for Obi Wan better, but I think you shouldn't have a problem
From all the SWW shows Obi Wan is the least popular just because it has very little to do with SW, also at that time people are getting dinner and getting ready for the fireworks


----------



## ethanwa

Is the Rebel Hangar Lounge appropiate for kids? It seems like it's mostly adult-themed food items... no?


----------



## yulilin3

@lovethattink  just reported from DHS...they are doing parent/child JTA


----------



## jane2073

This thread has been a wild ride of fun!

Thank you for starting and keeping track of all incoming information, Yulilin!


----------



## yulilin3

ethanwa said:


> Is the Rebel Hangar Lounge appropiate for kids? It seems like it's mostly adult-themed food items... no?


it's appetizer food and drinks, both alcoholic and non alcoholic. It will be fine for kids. The space is small and they are trying to give it that lounge feeling by keeping it that way. I don't think you'll see many people drunk and loud (a la Epcot) and if they are you'll be ok because they are probably DISers


----------



## pbb322

Sorry if this has been posted already, but I did not see it, New Disney SW contest! 
http://starwarsstyle.com/?CMP=SOC-D...raChancetoWinaTriptoWaltDisneyWorldResort0001


----------



## yulilin3

jane2073 said:


> This thread has been a wild ride of fun!
> 
> Thank you for starting and keeping track of all incoming information, Yulilin!


you are welcome. It's fun for me. I love planning
Official Star Wars Weekends Thread Tips and Tricks 2016 coming to a galaxy near you September 1st 2015


----------



## ethanwa

yulilin3 said:


> that's how we got pictures that Friday.



What page # on this thread were the pictures posted? Thanks.


----------



## luvallprincesses

I'm not sure when I'll be able to catch up on the 2 million pages of posts today...just in case there's a post somewhere in there in the middle of the Hangar excitement offering up a Galactic Sci-Fi for June 12 or June 14 for 4 people I'd love to take it off your hands?!


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> I missed your post.  @OZMom





Arich01 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great day! Love the R2D2 pedicure!
> 
> Your son is too cute~ you really must be a Jedi!!!



Awww THANKS so much


----------



## pbb322

yulilin3 said:


> @lovethattink  just reported from DHS...they are doing parent/child JTA



oh my gosh, my DH would die to do that with my son!!!  My cousin and family were there today at RD but left around 11 for Epcot because nothing interesting was really going on, sounds like they left too soon!


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


>



@ethanwa  page 589..here they are. expand to see them all


----------



## yulilin3

my friend is at DHS right now


----------



## fancifull

Should I be able to book the Rebel Hangar online now? The page loads but when I try to search for 5/22, it says "We were unable to check for available tables at this time."


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> oh my gosh, my DH would die to do that with my son!!!  My cousin and family were there today at RD but left around 11 for Epcot because nothing interesting was really going on, sounds like they left too soon!


this was the best kept secret at DIsney. We all knew that pins and shirts would come out but not parent/kid JTA and ride along ST with characters


----------



## yulilin3

fancifull said:


> Should I be able to book the Rebel Hangar online now? The page loads but when I try to search for 5/22, it says "We were unable to check for available tables at this time."


it's not up yet. You can call 407 939 3463


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Headed out to home to coordinate with the BF then its off to DHS!!! Now to figure out what SW shirt to wear tonight


----------



## pbb322

Somewhat off topic - but this is a very interesting piece of info from the official rules of the new Star Wars Style contest - it says the grand prize winner will receive "an exclusive Star Wars character meet and greet and a Star Wars inspired themed dining or dessert party (details will be selected and determined by Sponsor in its sole discretion and based on availability)" BUT then it also says "The Grand Prize travel must occur on Sponsor-specified dates, and completed between September 4, 2015 and October 31, 2015" - I wonder if this means they are going to continue one of the dining experiences after SWW?  Or do something SW themed during MNSSHP (which is that same time frame)?


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Headed out to home to coordinate with the BF then its off to DHS!!! Now to figure out what SW shirt to wear tonight


FYI @lovethattink  was told that the characters are only out until 6pm


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> Somewhat off topic - but this is a very interesting piece of info from the official rules of the new Star Wars Style contest - it says the grand prize winner will receive "an exclusive Star Wars character meet and greet and a Star Wars inspired themed dining or dessert party (details will be selected and determined by Sponsor in its sole discretion and based on availability)" BUT then it also says "The Grand Prize travel must occur on Sponsor-specified dates, and completed between September 4, 2015 and October 31, 2015" - I wonder if this means they are going to continue one of the dining experiences after SWW?  Or do something SW themed during MNSSHP (which is that same time frame)?


that is indeed very interesting...


----------



## ethanwa

Booked Rebel Hanger for 6:05 on May 23rd. Must call in. The lady on the phone was a bit confused as to where to find it at first.... its under events and in the Backlot Express section if they are having trouble.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I caught that. I think he means the lounge and the cupcakes and other specialty food (maybe some marshmallow or apple creations)



I am totally craving cocktails and desserts after today.


----------



## yulilin3

any instagramers or twitterers (not sure that's how you say it) if you want to see your pics at the end of the night during the pre show to the fireworks make sure to post them under #SWW2015


----------



## jimim

Ok. So I said this a week ago. There are characters so that means people are going to camp out there. So how r they going to manage to seat people with later than say 4-5 adr's. We r at 6. I actually hope we get in. There is no way I'm sitting around waiting for a table for 45 mins either with a 2 year old. I think this is going to be a mess. Call me a half glass full kinda guy I guess. 

I have never waited longer that 10 mi s for a table in over 15 yeArs but I think this is going to be my first. Lol


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> Galactic breakfast menu





msmama said:


> My cousin was at the breakfast this morning!  I'll ask her any questions if you'd like (though I don't know if she's checking messages).  Already posted at least one lightsaber battle.
> 
> Oh, and in case you forgot what "The Star Wars" is all about :



Do either of you happen to know if they are doing the second entree this year? DH is the one taking ODS, and I want to give him the heads up just in case. Thanks!


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> if you have a fp for Obi Wan better, but I think you shouldn't have a problem
> From all the SWW shows Obi Wan is the least popular just because it has very little to do with SW, also at that time people are getting dinner and getting ready for the fireworks



That Obi Wan show on Day 1 has been sold out literally since FPs opened. I'm not entirely convinced it ever had any availability. I would happily give up my Muppets FP though.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Do either of you happen to know if they are doing the second entree this year? DH is the one taking ODS, and I want to give him the heads up just in case. Thanks!


yes you can ask for second entree just not a box to take food with you, unless you just can't finish it. Wait staff was told that boxes to put untouched meals or pastries will not be available


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> Ok. So I said this a week ago. There are characters so that means people are going to camp out there. So how r they going to manage to seat people with later than say 4-5 adr's. We r at 6. I actually hope we get in. There is no way I'm sitting around waiting for a table for 45 mins either with a 2 year old. I think this is going to be a mess. Call me a half glass full kinda guy I guess.
> 
> I have never waited longer that 10 mi s for a table in over 15 yeArs but I think this is going to be my first. Lol


I think it's going to be more of actors dressed as secondary characters (maybe like what you would see in the Cantina scene) just walking by, not really stopping. If this was a character meal it would be much, much more expensive


----------



## ethanwa

jimim said:


> Ok. So I said this a week ago. There are characters so that means people are going to camp out there. So how r they going to manage to seat people with later than say 4-5 adr's. We r at 6. I actually hope we get in. There is no way I'm sitting around waiting for a table for 45 mins either with a 2 year old. I think this is going to be a mess. Call me a half glass full kinda guy I guess.
> 
> I have never waited longer that 10 mi s for a table in over 15 yeArs but I think this is going to be my first. Lol



Are you referring to Rebel Hanger? If so, what characters will be there?


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> That Obi Wan show on Day 1 has been sold out literally since FPs opened. I'm not entirely convinced it ever had any availability. I would happily give up my Muppets FP though.


actually no, they all sold out when weekend V opened for booking, there was plenty of availability before that


----------



## HCinKC

Yay! The website is still wonky, but I was able to bump my time a bit. I had to click "find a table" 5-6 times before it finally worked. I just released a 5:05 for May 17. Sorry I couldn't hold it, but it overlapped with my new time.


----------



## BobaFettFan

yulilin3 said:


> that is indeed very interesting...


Too bad it's not a 'let the internet vote' as I'm sure the whole board would lock in your win.


----------



## dkfajr1

yulilin3 said:


> it's one per paid person, you could always ask and see if they bring him one


That's what I was thinking. I will ask. Worst thing they can say is no right? Surely it isn't too pricy I could just buy one?


----------



## yulilin3

ethanwa said:


> Are you referring to Rebel Hanger? If so, what characters will be there?


the wording is very vague on it
Bring your tastes and take your place in this makeshift home of visiting pilots, renegades and smugglers. Enter the Rebel Hangar: A _Star Wars_ Lounge Experience!

Once a thriving port in a system in the Outer Rim, this abandoned space now serves as a rest stop and hangout for cosmic travelers of all kinds.


----------



## jahexom

Going to release a June 13 Rebel Hanger for 7 at 5:20


----------



## yulilin3

dkfajr1 said:


> That's what I was thinking. I will ask. Worst thing they can say is no right? Surely it isn't too pricy I could just buy one?


not sure if they would sell it. From my inside source they ordered only as many as they needed for the number of people with reservations. It's exclusive to the Galactic Breakfast


----------



## Tltorrez

jimim said:


> Ok. So I said this a week ago. There are characters so that means people are going to camp out there. So how r they going to manage to seat people with later than say 4-5 adr's. We r at 6. I actually hope we get in. There is no way I'm sitting around waiting for a table for 45 mins either with a 2 year old. I think this is going to be a mess. Call me a half glass full kinda guy I guess.
> 
> I have never waited longer that 10 mi s for a table in over 15 yeArs but I think this is going to be my first. Lol



I don't think there are characters. After that very first email teaser, nothing else has said anything about characters.

Having said that, I still think it's possible people will camp out. If they're treating it like a QS meal (like I am), then probably not. If they're thinking of it as a Lounge (like it's billed), then definitely. They've never had ADRs for a lounge before so I doubt Disney has any idea how to estimate table turnover. Add in general confusion, food service delivery issues, etc. because this is new food at a new location -- and, yes, I agree it's going to get backed up. Especially that first weekend. 

I was originally planning for 7:45 but could only get 4:10. After looking at my plans, I decided to keep it. If I had gotten the 7:45 I was prepared to walk away if they were really backed up though. Best to hope for the best, but plan for the worst.


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> Too bad it's not a 'let the internet vote' as I'm sure the whole board would lock in your win.


I submitted this pic


----------



## Wendydagny

So after getting the rebel hangar today, I'm wondering how doable my schedule is.... anyone care to chime in? This is for 5/23. We will be late at MK the night before so do not plan to rope drop. Dd has a das, and really cant wait in the character lines so we will not be meet and greeting.

9:00-9:30 arrival, get DAS return time for TSMM.
10:00 FTF check in 
11:00 parade
after parade ride TSMM with return time
Get return time for great movie ride.
12:30 Brown Derby Lunch
After lunch ride GMR with return time
2:30 FP+ Stars of the Saga
4:30 FP+ Frozen sing along (4:55 show)
5:35-6:35 FP+ Star Tours (plan to hit this at exactly 5:35)
6:00 Rebel Hangar
6:45? Use FTF pass to see Obi Wan and Beyond
8:45 Dessert party and fireworks
10:30 Fantasmic?

It's the Star Tours/Rebel Hangar/Obi Wan part that gets me. Should I just dump the idea of seeing obi wan and move star tours to like 7? I feel like everywhere else there is room to relax, but then we will be rushing. Thoughts?


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> any instagramers or twitterers (not sure that's how you say it) if you want to see your pics at the end of the night during the pre show to the fireworks make sure to post them under #SWW2015



Thanks. I'm not planning to watch the pre-show but the official hash tag was on my list of things to ask. I'll be posting on Twitter that first day. (Which reminds me - need to charge and pack both of my backup batteries.)


----------



## Brandiwlf

Do we think the parent/child jta will continue during sww or was that just for today???!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Wendydagny said:


> So after getting the rebel hangar today, I'm wondering how doable my schedule is.... anyone care to chime in? This is for 5/23. We will be late at MK the night before so do not plan to rope drop. Dd has a das, and really cant wait in the character lines so we will not be meet and greeting.
> 
> 9:00-9:30 arrival, get DAS return time for TSMM.
> 10:00 FTF check in
> 11:00 parade
> after parade ride TSMM with return time
> Get return time for great movie ride.
> 12:30 Brown Derby Lunch
> After lunch ride GMR with return time
> 2:30 FP+ Stars of the Saga
> 4:30 FP+ Frozen sing along (4:55 show)
> 5:35-6:35 FP+ Star Tours (plan to hit this at exactly 5:35)
> 6:00 Rebel Hangar
> 6:45? Use FTF pass to see Obi Wan and Beyond
> 8:45 Dessert party and fireworks
> 10:30 Fantasmic?
> 
> It's the Star Tours/Rebel Hangar/Obi Wan part that gets me. Should I just dump the idea of seeing obi wan and move star tours to like 7? I feel like everywhere else there is room to relax, but then we will be rushing. Thoughts?


it's totally doable. Check in for the hangar as soon as you come out of ST and see if they can seat you earlier, Hangar to Obi Wan is where you're cutting it close
EDIT TO ADD: Could you get a bit earlier to DHS and ride ST first thing? then you could move your RL up a bit and have time for Obi Wan


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Do we think the parent/child jta will continue during sww or was that just for today???!!!!


just today.


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> @lovethattink  just reported from DHS...they are doing parent/child JTA



Do you think this will be bookable for the VIP days? I'm sure DH would want to do it too.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> actually no, they all sold out when weekend V opened for booking, there was plenty of availability before that



Yes, sorry. I meant when they all switched to Tier 2. I was on right away when that was reported and there was nothing. Plenty of availability at that point for the other two shows but nothing for Obi Wan. That's why I think it might be messed up.


----------



## dkfajr1

yulilin3 said:


> not sure if they would sell it. From my inside source they ordered only as many as they needed for the number of people with reservations. It's exclusive to the Galactic Breakfast



That makes sense. Oh well.


----------



## mom2febgirls

From the depths of despair...

My frantic refreshing finally worked and I got a 5:25 reservation for 5 on May 15th!  I was sure I was out of luck with having a larger party...I'm so happy...lol


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> just today.



Ah, nevermind, must have posted at the same time.


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> my friend is at DHS right now



Who's the guy in black in front?


----------



## Pygmypuff07

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but the link was working again and I was able to make online reservations for 6:30 on the 29 which was the time I originally wanted. I looked at several dates and it looks like there are tons of reservations available now. Good luck!


----------



## fancifull

Just booked Rebel Hangar online! It's finally working! I was going for a 4:00 on 5/22. Initially saw a 4:10 but had to start over once and when I came back I only saw 4:15 so I took it. So I ALMOST got exactly what I wanted, online.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Do you think this will be bookable for the VIP days? I'm sure DH would want to do it too.


I don't think they'll do it again, it was a special thing. The only other time they did it was 2 years ago during Limited Time Magic but you could call VIP services and ask


----------



## HCinKC

ethanwa said:


> Is the Rebel Hangar Lounge appropiate for kids? It seems like it's mostly adult-themed food items... no?


I am bringing a 6yo and 10mo, and I have no worries. I think the corn dogs and chicken & waffles look pretty kid friendly. Plus the CM on my phone call didn't even bat an...ear?...at the kids. She just asked for their ages and told me they had to be accompanied by an adult.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Who's the guy in black in front?


Imperial Officer (Disney CM not 501st)


----------



## yulilin3

Theater of the Stars has the screens up for SWW


----------



## Dugette

Whew, online refreshing finally got me 7:50pm on 5/23. Want to go over right after Obi Wan show, so was trying for 7:40, but I think this should work! Yay! (We have dessert party that night - package day).


----------



## Tltorrez

OK, since I changed my schedule again. Let me know if you see any issues. Somehow after I moved Rebel Hanger I ended up with extra free time. Not sure how that worked out.

Friday, May 15:

Arrive by 7am
Gates Open 7:30am
Stormin the Park 7:45am
Chewie 8:00am (head there right from RD)
Meet Mickey/Minnie 8:30am
Line Up for Parade 9:15
Celebrity Motorcade Parade 11am
Leave the Park for lunch 11:45 - 2:00pm
Great Movie Ride FP+ 2:00pm
Chipwoks or Roaming Characters
Stars of the Saga FP+ (3:00pm - 4:00pm)

Rebel Hangar 4:10
Muppet Vision FP+ 5:20 pm (5:00-6:00)
Meet Donald/Goofy (or Character Palooza) 5:45pm
Line up for Obi Wan and Beyond 6:30pm
Obi-Wan and Beyond (JAT) 7:00pm
Shopping at Darth Maul 7:45pm
Snack - possibly grab seats at Echo Lake 

Symphony in the Stars Fireworks (9:45pm) 
Fantasmic 10:30pm

Sunday, May 17:

Arrive between 10 and noon.
DIS Meetup/Lunch - ABC Commisary 11:30am
Meet any characters we missed
Frozen Singalong FP+ 1:20pm
VOTLM FP+ 2:15pm
TSMM FP+ 2:55
Meet any characters we missed
Leave the park for dinner 5:45-8:00pm
DJ Dance Party
Symphony in the Stars Fireworks 9:45
Fantasmic 10:30


----------



## Itinkso

Greedo and the Cantina Band have also been at Star Tours. Still haven't seen any photos of Luke, Leia, nor any other face characters.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Who's the guy in black in front?


The shorter of the two in this video (he's also a Citizen of Hollywood, super funny)


----------



## cnorth

Got Rebel Hangar for 4pm on 5/29.  It'll be a great snack/rest since we don't go to HDDR til 8:30 that night. Can't wait!


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> OK, since I changed my schedule again. Let me know if you see any issues. Somehow after I moved Rebel Hanger I ended up with extra free time. Not sure how that worked out.
> 
> Friday, May 15:
> 
> Arrive by 7am
> Gates Open 7:30am
> Stormin the Park 7:45am
> Chewie 8:00am (head there right from RD)
> Meet Mickey/Minnie 8:30am
> Line Up for Parade 9:15
> Celebrity Motorcade Parade 11am
> Leave the Park for lunch 11:45 - 2:00pm
> Great Movie Ride FP+ 2:00pm
> Chipwoks or Roaming Characters
> Stars of the Saga FP+ (3:00pm - 4:00pm)
> 
> Rebel Hangar 4:10
> Muppet Vision FP+ 5:20 pm (5:00-6:00)
> Meet Donald/Goofy (or Character Palooza) 5:45pm
> Line up for Obi Wan and Beyond 6:30pm
> Obi-Wan and Beyond (JAT) 7:00pm
> Shopping at Darth Maul 7:45pm
> Snack - possibly grab seats at Echo Lake
> 
> Symphony in the Stars Fireworks (9:45pm)
> Fantasmic 10:30pm
> Sunday, May 17:
> 
> Arrive between 10 and noon.
> DIS Meetup/Lunch - ABC Commisary 11:30am
> Meet any characters we missed
> Frozen Singalong FP+ 1:20pm
> VOTLM FP+ 2:15pm
> TSMM FP+ 2:55
> Meet any characters we missed
> Leave the park for dinner 5:45-8:00pm
> DJ Dance Party
> Symphony in the Stars Fireworks 9:45
> Fantasmic 10:30


looks good. Remember that Darth's Mall will close earlier than the park because of fireworks fallout. I think they will probably close around 8 to 8:30pm


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Greedo and the Cantina Band have also been at Star Tours. Still haven't seen any photos of Luke, Leia, nor any other face characters.


I really hope they bring this back. They used to ride ST during SWW all the time (The Cantina Band) we did it several times with them, so funny


----------



## cinder-ellah

Rebel Hangar available online booking for May 16 / 5:15pm


----------



## mamadragona

Dugette said:


> Whew, online refreshing finally got me 7:50pm on 5/23. Want to go over right after Obi Wan show, so was trying for 7:40, but I think this should work! Yay! (We have dessert party that night - package day).



@Dugette  I gave in and did this too - same time.  But 1 week prior.  So if I stick with it, I'll give you a report when I see you!  I don't need the food, but I thought it would be a nice place to get a snack after Obi Wan.


----------



## Dugette

mamadragona said:


> @Dugette  I gave in and did this too - same time.  But 1 week prior.  So if I stick with it, I'll give you a report when I see you!  I don't need the food, but I thought it would be a nice place to get a snack after Obi Wan.


We were thinking light dinner, as there's no time to really sit down and dine on a 4-show day!   Anxious to hear how it works out, timing-wise!


----------



## Laura C

Finally managed to get a late time for sat 6/6 so we can go somewhere else during the day if need be! Thought maybe at that time it may have thinned out as others will be checking into the dessert party, 
Thanks to all on this thread for the info and for making me feel normal about all this organisation! Xx


----------



## DisneyWishes14

cinder-ellah said:


> Rebel Hangar available online booking for May 16 / 5:15pm



How did you search for this online?  I can't seem to find it!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyWishes14 said:


> How did you search for this online?  I can't seem to find it!


I closed the link I had open. And just went to search and it looks like they took it down again?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyWishes14 said:


> How did you search for this online?  I can't seem to find it!



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


----------



## CarolinaBlue

I just used the link posted and was able to book 5/22 at 6:20pm.


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> I closed the link I had open. And just went to search and it looks like they took it down again?


I was on it a couple of minutes ago and it was working.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> I closed the link I had open. And just went to search and it looks like they took it down again?



I think it's getting busy again - one time it opens, then the next it's Donald, then refresh and it opens again.


----------



## wdwalice

Is the Obi Wan and Beyond show just about SW Rebels?


----------



## pookadoo77

jahexom said:


> Going to release a June 13 Rebel Hanger for 7 at 5:20



when were you releasing it? ty


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> looks good. Remember that Darth's Mall will close earlier than the park because of fireworks fallout. I think they will probably close around 8 to 8:30pm



Thanks. I don't think we'll be there too long. I have a limited budget and I'm mostly only interested in the SW Disney specific merchandise.


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> Is the Obi Wan and Beyond show just about SW Rebels?


No, not at all.
It's James Arnold Taylor showcasing his talent for voice overs (he does 200 voices in this show) while he takes you thru his career. Like I said, it's the least SW show during SWW but it is so great, with a wonderful message at the end.
Behind the Force Rebels is all about Rebels


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

I've been out so I'm about 20 pages behind but I just booked online for 5/17 at 5:35 pm!!!   Earlier (not like anyone can keep track of this fast moving thread) I booked 5/15 at 6 pm (3 people) - 5/17 was my preferred day and 5:30 my preferred time but I took what she could get.

*SO if any Diser wants 5/15 at 6pm 3 people* (although I suspect 4 would probably be the same size table) - please PM me tonight and we can coordinate me cancelling.  If not I'll cancel it in the morning


----------



## DisneyWishes14

wdwalice said:


> I was on it a couple of minutes ago and it was working.



I was finally able to pull it up, made a reservation for 5/22, but really wanted 5/24 and now, it has disappeared!


----------



## Tltorrez

For those of you not SW-obsessed, I updated the blank Mickey Heads in sheet 4 to be May - Flower & Garden themed.

Sheet 1: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQ0dKS2RyYzVRQTA/view?usp=sharing (SWW Logo, GG Logo, Jedi Mickey)

Sheet 2: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQVJXSkl5NzZKYkU/view?usp=sharing (Mickey/Yoda Logo, R2, C3PO, Guinea Pig)

Sheet 3: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SM2ZBNkJ0OFZDWkE/view?usp=sharing (Darth Vader, Stormtrooper, XWing Mickey, Jedi Mickey/Yoda)

Sheet 4: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SWmpsTktETUw2Q00/view?usp=sharing (SWW V, Boba Fett, May/Flower & Garden)

Sheet 5: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SYVVOZUNreW9pdDQ/view?usp=sharing (SWW I - IV)

Let me know if there are any issues.


----------



## seigyoku

Well despite the fact that it seemed I tabbed away from this thread every time people were getting reservations, I snagged 5/16 at 5:15. I suspect it will be our only solid food that day.


----------



## mmafan

its good to see that the online reservations system is running now......so if you didn't get what you wanted go get it now.....


----------



## Lavaluma

I forgot I told my kids they could watch Star Wars Rebels for free this weekend until DS reminded me at 5:00 today. Now he's trying to binge watch the entire season before bedtime. We were thinking we may skip the Behind the Force Rebel show as we had never watched it before, but I'm guessing that's now out of the question.


----------



## yulilin3

Lavaluma said:


> I forgot I told my kids they could watch Star Wars Rebels for free this weekend until DS reminded me at 5:00 today. Now he's trying to binge watch the entire season before bedtime. We were thinking we may skip the Behind the Force Rebel show as we had never watched it before, but I'm guessing that's now out of the question.


It's a great show, started iffy for me but picked up nicely


----------



## DisneyWishes14

KAT4DISNEY said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/



The link worked!  Thank you!  Got 5/24 at 6:15 pm which is exactly what we wanted!  Thank you so much!


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> No, not at all.
> It's James Arnold Taylor showcasing his talent for voice overs (he does 200 voices in this show) while he takes you thru his career. Like I said, it's the least SW show during SWW but it is so great, with a wonderful message at the end.
> Behind the Force Rebels is all about Rebels



Thanks for the detailed info.


----------



## Skywise

I can bring up the link now but everytime I try to make a reservation I get "We were unable to check for available tables at this time."  (Looking at 6/5)


----------



## Wendydagny

yulilin3 said:


> it's totally doable. Check in for the hangar as soon as you come out of ST and see if they can seat you earlier, Hangar to Obi Wan is where you're cutting it close
> EDIT TO ADD: Could you get a bit earlier to DHS and ride ST first thing? then you could move your RL up a bit and have time for Obi Wan




Hmmm what about moving it to 7:40-8:40 pm? How early do we need to line up for the dessert party? Unfortunately dd is attached to an iv in the morning, and they might not like me putting her bag in the basket thingy and letting her ride like that....


----------



## yulilin3

Wendydagny said:


> Hmmm what about moving it to 7:40-8:40 pm? How early do we need to line up for the dessert party? Unfortunately dd is attached to an iv in the morning, and they might not like me putting her bag in the basket thingy and letting her ride like that....


For the dessert party you really don't need to line up early, if you don't find a table you can share with someone else, the area is big and there's room to walk around. They do open it around 8:40pm so that would work


----------



## wdwalice

Skywise said:


> I can bring up the link now but everytime I try to make a reservation I get "We were unable to check for available tables at this time."  (Looking at 6/5)


Just keep clicking the button.  I did it three times in a row and times came up.  Just don't do it too fast or you will refresh the page and miss the times.


----------



## CarolinaBlue

Skywise said:


> I can bring up the link now but everytime I try to make a reservation I get "We were unable to check for available tables at this time."  (Looking at 6/5)



Keep trying! It took me a few times before the times finally came up.


----------



## SnowChaser

Just noticed the wording on the Disney website for the Feel the Force packages doesn't mention a snack for the motorcade viewing (only soft drinks & water). Interested to see if they took away the ice cream bars. Hope not!

"*Feel the Force Premium Package*
The Force is stronger with a Feel the Force Premium Package during _Star Wars_ Weekends at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. This out-of-this-world event package includes:


A reserved viewing area with soft drinks and water for the Legends of the Force: _Star Wars_ Celebrity Motorcade."
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/feel-the-force-premium-packages/


----------



## pookadoo77

back to unable to check online......


----------



## yulilin3

SnowChaser said:


> Just noticed the wording on the Disney website for the Feel the Force packages doesn't mention a snack for the motorcade viewing (only soft drinks & water). Interested to see if they took away the ice cream bars. Hope not!
> 
> "*Feel the Force Premium Package*
> The Force is stronger with a Feel the Force Premium Package during _Star Wars_ Weekends at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. This out-of-this-world event package includes:
> 
> 
> A reserved viewing area with soft drinks and water for the Legends of the Force: _Star Wars_ Celebrity Motorcade."
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/feel-the-force-premium-packages/


don't worry, this was asked directly to the girl from the DPB and she said there would be ice cream


----------



## Monykalyn

searching the site - Rebel hangar gone. Using the link-I also made reservation for the 12th. 
Will probably be dropping a Jedi Mickey dinner June 2 at 8:40 for 5-it is just too late for dinner for us


yulilin3 said:


> @lovethattink  just reported from DHS...they are doing parent/child JTA


That would be cool to keep-at least for a couple shows for SWW



BobaFettFan said:


> Too bad it's not a 'let the internet vote' as I'm sure the whole board would lock in your win.


Oh Heck yes! Yulilin deserves that! Especially as the Disboard ignores this as a top thread (seriously door hanger thingys for a cruise made a top thread???)


----------



## Metz172

Skywise said:


> I can bring up the link now but everytime I try to make a reservation I get "We were unable to check for available tables at this time."  (Looking at 6/5)


I just got 6:30 for 6/5 and 6:00 and 7:00 were also available.
I gave up a 6:15 as I decided I wanted to attempt characterpalloza  sp?


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> searching the site - Rebel hangar gone. Using the link-I also made reservation for the 12th.
> Will probably be dropping a Jedi Mickey dinner June 2 at 8:40 for 5-it is just too late for dinner for us
> 
> That would be cool to keep-at least for a couple shows for SWW
> 
> 
> Oh Heck yes! Yulilin deserves that! Especially as the Disboard ignores this as a top thread (seriously door hanger thingys for a cruise made a top thread???)


we'll see tomorrow, they are announcing top thread for the month of April, that's when they announced celebrities and all the packages.


----------



## momofallsons

Tltorrez said:


> For those of you not SW-obsessed, I updated the blank Mickey Heads in sheet 4 to be May - Flower & Garden themed.
> 
> Sheet 1: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQ0dKS2RyYzVRQTA/view?usp=sharing (SWW Logo, GG Logo, Jedi Mickey)
> 
> Sheet 2: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQVJXSkl5NzZKYkU/view?usp=sharing (Mickey/Yoda Logo, R2, C3PO, Guinea Pig)
> 
> Sheet 3: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SM2ZBNkJ0OFZDWkE/view?usp=sharing (Darth Vader, Stormtrooper, XWing Mickey, Jedi Mickey/Yoda)
> 
> Sheet 4: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SWmpsTktETUw2Q00/view?usp=sharing (SWW V, Boba Fett, May/Flower & Garden)
> 
> Sheet 5: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SYVVOZUNreW9pdDQ/view?usp=sharing (SWW I - IV)
> 
> Let me know if there are any issues.



Ok, I've seen the green Mickey's mentioned in posts, but wasn't sure what the deal was with them. Just curious, what do you all do with these?  Also, I read in the roll call thread about picking up an "I'm celebrating" button... is that just a button from Disney or something more specific to these boards?  TIA


----------



## BobaFettFan

yulilin3 said:


> don't worry, this was asked directly to the girl from the DPB and she said there would be ice cream


Never forget the great ice cream uprising!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Monykalyn said:


> Oh Heck yes! Yulilin deserves that! Especially as the Disboard ignores this as a top thread (seriously door hanger thingys for a cruise made a top thread???)



Most definitely deserving! DH and I have been going to SWW for years and years, but mostly in a casual, "let's see what we can do" way. This thread has changed it all for us! We now have a more solid plan of attack and got rezzies for things we'd have no hope of otherwise getting thanks to the folks posting here.

And funnily enough, I just happened to be working from home today due to a sink leak (ugh), and was able to see AND reserve Rebel Hangar as a result. May the Fourth (and y'all) was indeed with me today.


----------



## delmar411

I managed to snag a 4:05 for the 15th, 4:20 for the 16th and between 4:10-4:20 every saturday except the last weekend when I picked a sunday. I have a feeling it will be the only food we end up eating those days!


----------



## Tltorrez

momofallsons said:


> Ok, I've seen the green Mickey's mentioned in posts, but wasn't sure what the deal was with them. Just curious, what do you all do with these?  Also, I read in the roll call thread about picking up an "I'm celebrating" button... is that just a button from Disney or something more specific to these boards?  TIA



Lime Green Mickey Heads are the unofficial symbol of the DISBoards. People use to wear them in the parks to identify each other. You used to be able to get LGMH paint chips in Home Depot. Since they discontinued those, the LGMHs aren't as common. But people still do them for special events or monthly trip threads.

I usually print mine on white cardstock or photo paper and then glue them back to back. I laminate mine and then attach them to a key ring to hang on my bag or camera strap. (Yes, I have several rings in my Disney box just for that purpose. Doesn't everyone?) There's room at the bottom of most of them to put your DIS name.

For this group - we started calling the first weekend the Guinea Pig DISer Garrison. Then we made cute names for the other four weekends. So we're going to get I'm Celebrating buttons from Disney and put our Garrison name on them. An easy way to identify each other. I plan to do both.


----------



## goofyinohio

Booked the Hangar based on all the hype from this thread.      Can't wait to hear the reports.


----------



## mamadragona

Every time the add for this shirt pops up, I think it would be a great Disney veteren shirt
http://www.thehomet.com/products/castle
Then I am reminded of the SW trailer and think it would be equally awesome to have one with the Millennium Falcon in the background.  *sigh*

Google ads are killing me y'all.  Love the shirts that play on the 2016 election with "Solo, Chewbacca, Let the Wookie win". Lol.

*sorry, randomness.  Proctoring exams.


----------



## jahexom

pookadoo77 said:


> when were you releasing it? ty


PM me and we can coordinante


----------



## momofallsons

Has anyone eaten at Mama Melrose's?  Can a meal there be done in an hour?  Still tweaking my schedule, have 3:55 ressie and trying to decide if we can be done there in time for Frank Oz show.


----------



## db99

momofallsons said:


> Has anyone eaten at Mama Melrose's?  Can a meal there be done in an hour?  Still tweaking my schedule, have 3:55 ressie and trying to decide if we can be done there in time for Frank Oz show.



Assuming you get seated on time, it is doable in an hour.  Maybe show up early and see if they can seat you a little ahead of schedule.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Who is excited?!

I am!


----------



## Metz172

I just realized that with the coveted RH ADR I have NOTHING left to plan or watch for.  What am I going to do for the next 4 weeks?


----------



## Tltorrez

In one week I'll be on a plane (and obsessing about Frank Oz FPs).


----------



## OZMom

9 days 11 hours till we're on our way. I'm counting that as single digits


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I've got 16 days.


----------



## ArielRae

16 more days left for me.

Luckily I have a trip to Cedar Point this weekend to keep me entertained for a couple days. This will be our first time to this park. Our home amusement park is Six Flags Great Adventure.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

rebel hangar reservations all made including one that may allow me to see the Ewok's Tale show and still have some real food before dessert party - but not too much!


----------



## mamadragona

OZMom said:


> 9 days 11 hours till we're on our way. I'm counting that as single digits



Us too, 9 days, 11 hrs.  We are on the same countdown.  Seriously, if you have a connection in phl, then we'd for sure be on the same plane to MCO.

Freaking out on the inside!


----------



## inkedupmomma

The Sunrise Student said:


> Is this new location just Sundays like the old one?


Do we have an official listing of where the meet ups are on the first page


Tltorrez said:


> For those of you not SW-obsessed, I updated the blank Mickey Heads in sheet 4 to be May - Flower & Garden themed.
> 
> Sheet 1: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQ0dKS2RyYzVRQTA/view?usp=sharing (SWW Logo, GG Logo, Jedi Mickey)
> 
> Sheet 2: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQVJXSkl5NzZKYkU/view?usp=sharing (Mickey/Yoda Logo, R2, C3PO, Guinea Pig)
> 
> Sheet 3: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SM2ZBNkJ0OFZDWkE/view?usp=sharing (Darth Vader, Stormtrooper, XWing Mickey, Jedi Mickey/Yoda)
> 
> Sheet 4: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SWmpsTktETUw2Q00/view?usp=sharing (SWW V, Boba Fett, May/Flower & Garden)
> 
> Sheet 5: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SYVVOZUNreW9pdDQ/view?usp=sharing (SWW I - IV)
> 
> Let me know if there are any issues.




Where can I find the SWW one?


----------



## P00H1010

Was looking for some advice for a WDW vet but a SWW newbie. We are going to be at WDW for the 2nd weekend of SWW. My DH is a huge Star Wars fan and wants to get the most out of SWW he can. 

The problem is we intend on doing the 24hr party at MK on Friday. We probably won't be getting to DHS until evening on Saturday because of sleeping off the 24hr party. We are planning on seeing atleast the fireworks on Saturday night and are planning to do a full day on Sunday.

What would be a good strategy for us for Sunday to fit in as much as we can since that is our only full day of SWW? Thanks so much for any advice  !


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> I think it's going to be more of actors dressed as secondary characters (maybe like what you would see in the Cantina scene) just walking by, not really stopping. If this was a character meal it would be much, much more expensive


Ya Ya. Totally never thought of that. You k ow what would make it awesome. If it was like the explorers club back in the day at pleasure island!  Remember how you would be sitting there and a guy would come up and ask you how ur last elephant hunt was. That place was awesome. The most missed part of Disney for me and my wife. We used to spend hours in there drinking and hanging out before we were married and with kids. Now that would be awesome for the lounge. Heck of it was like that bring that back vs the explorers club.


----------



## lovethattink

Wow! That was a fun May the 4th!


----------



## jesemeca

yulilin3 said:


> my friend is at DHS right now


Hey I'm friends with her too!


----------



## yulilin3

P00H1010 said:


> Was looking for some advice for a WDW vet but a SWW newbie. We are going to be at WDW for the 2nd weekend of SWW. My DH is a huge Star Wars fan and wants to get the most out of SWW he can.
> 
> The problem is we intend on doing the 24hr party at MK on Friday. We probably won't be getting to DHS until evening on Saturday because of sleeping off the 24hr party. We are planning on seeing atleast the fireworks on Saturday night and are planning to do a full day on Sunday.
> 
> What would be a good strategy for us for Sunday to fit in as much as we can since that is our only full day of SWW? Thanks so much for any advice  !


What are you most interested ? Shows, characters, parade,celebrities? The first post of this thread has all the events with times so you can prioritize and plan


----------



## yulilin3

jesemeca said:


> Hey I'm friends with her too!


Whaaat? That's why I asked if I could steal her picture


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> Do we have an official listing of where the meet ups are on the first page
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I find the SWW one?


The info on the meets is on the roll call thread


----------



## jesemeca

yulilin3 said:


> Whaaat? That's why I asked if I could steal her picture


I saw her post it on Facebook.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

So this is the Darth Vader waffle. I also picked up my Stormtrooper MB


----------



## Bugdozer

yulilin3 said:


> For the dessert party you really don't need to line up early, if you don't find a table you can share with someone else, the area is big and there's room to walk around. They do open it around 8:40pm so that would work


Are strollers allowed in the area?


----------



## CJK

Anyone know if Tables in Wonderland will be accepted at the Rebels Lounge?


----------



## yulilin3

Bugdozer said:


> Are strollers allowed in the area?


The consensus is that if it's a small baby or kids are asleep they allow them in. Otherwise they ask be parked just outside the area


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Anyone know if Tables in Wonderland will be accepted at the Rebels Lounge?


No clue


----------



## lovethattink




----------



## keishashadow

Tltorrez said:


> *Lime Green Mickey Heads are the unofficial symbol of the DISBoards*. People use to wear them in the parks to identify each other. You used to be able to get LGMH paint chips in Home Depot. Since they discontinued those, the LGMHs aren't as common. But people still do them for special events or monthly trip threads.
> 
> I usually print mine on white cardstock or photo paper and then glue them back to back. I laminate mine and then attach them to a key ring to hang on my bag or camera strap. (Yes, I have several rings in my Disney box just for that purpose. Doesn't everyone?) There's room at the bottom of most of them to put your DIS name.
> 
> For this group - we started calling the first weekend the Guinea Pig DISer Garrison. Then we made cute names for the other four weekends. So we're going to get I'm Celebrating buttons from Disney and put our Garrison name on them. An easy way to identify each other. I plan to do both.



indeed, we must respect the lime  Here's a blast from the past.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/our-secret-green-club.1101903/page-22#post-13039372


----------



## yulilin3

James Arnold Taylor favorited my tweet, no clue what that means but I'm excited


----------



## P00H1010

yulilin3 said:


> What are you most interested ? Shows, characters, parade,celebrities? The first post of this thread has all the events with times so you can prioritize and plan


Thanks, I have already looked at the 1st post. DH is the one who cares the most lol. We normally tour at a more relaxed pace and go with the flow but I know to fit in as much as we can we have to atleast have some sort of plan. 

He hasn't told me exactly what he hopes to see except "I want to get as much SWW as I can" lol....
I know he wants to see the parade, meet a few characters (he doesn't plan on standing in uber long lines for them so if he deems them "too long" he will probably forget it), he wants to see the celebrity questions and such (not sure if he wants to meet them or just see the show), he wants to shop in Darth's Mall and see fireworks. So the only thing I know we will do on Saturday is fireworks so everything else will have to be Sunday.


----------



## Bugdozer

yulilin3 said:


> The consensus is that if it's a small baby or kids are asleep they allow them in. Otherwise they ask be parked just outside the area


Thank you. She may be asleep by then as we will be there from open to close but who knows. I could put a towel or small blanket on the ground for her.


----------



## jimim

CJK said:


> Anyone know if Tables in Wonderland will be accepted at the Rebels Lounge?


That would be nice.   I bet it isn't cause it's considered quick service and aren't most quick service not included.


----------



## yulilin3

P00H1010 said:


> Thanks, I have already looked at the 1st post. DH is the one who cares the most lol. We normally tour at a more relaxed pace and go with the flow but I know to fit in as much as we can we have to atleast have some sort of plan.
> 
> He hasn't told me exactly what he hopes to see except "I want to get as much SWW as I can" lol....
> I know he wants to see the parade, meet a few characters (he doesn't plan on standing in uber long lines for them so if he deems them "too long" he will probably forget it), he wants to see the celebrity questions and such (not sure if he wants to meet them or just see the show), he wants to shop in Darth's Mall and see fireworks. So the only thing I know we will do on Saturday is fireworks so everything else will have to be Sunday.


ok, as with everything Disney, rope drop is your friend. If you're there before the park opens you can get a lot done.
In the morning you could meet some characters, as you've seen the popular ones are Chewie and Vader followed by the Disney as SW guys. Fot the parade grab a spot at least an hour and a half before to guarantee a shady side. If you haven't already book your fp for the SWW shows, SotS is the most popular unless you're coming the last weekend then it would be Conversation with Frank Oz. Darth;s Mall is good to visit in the early morning or in the afternoon.
As for characters without lines you could meet the roaming ones walking around the old Backlot Tour


----------



## keishashadow

11 more sleeps for me too

although I don't sleep much the night before heading down...like most (big) kids


----------



## yulilin3

Bugdozer said:


> Thank you. She may be asleep by then as we will be there from open to close but who knows. I could put a towel or small blanket on the ground for her.


they would rather her be in a stroller. It's a safety issue, it will be dark, and with the music and lights from the dance party they wouldn't want her on the floor.


----------



## Bugdozer

yulilin3 said:


> they would rather her be in a stroller. It's a safety issue, it will be dark, and with the music and lights from the dance party they wouldn't want her on the floor.



Ok thanks!!!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Rebel Hangar is not a quick service. Disney lists it as a table service which likely means you will order from a server who brings your order. TIW is generally not accepted for special events though, and it doubtless qualifies as a special event. We already know DDP will not be accepted.


----------



## P00H1010

yulilin3 said:


> ok, as with everything Disney, rope drop is your friend. If you're there before the park opens you can get a lot done.
> In the morning you could meet some characters, as you've seen the popular ones are Chewie and Vader followed by the Disney as SW guys. Fot the parade grab a spot at least an hour and a half before to guarantee a shady side. If you haven't already book your fp for the SWW shows, SotS is the most popular unless you're coming the last weekend then it would be Conversation with Frank Oz. Darth;s Mall is good to visit in the early morning or in the afternoon.
> As for characters without lines you could meet the roaming ones walking around the old Backlot Tour


Thanks for the ideas, I appreciate it!


----------



## OZMom

mamadragona said:


> Us too, 9 days, 11 hrs.  We are on the same countdown.  Seriously, if you have a connection in phl, then we'd for sure be on the same plane to MCO.
> 
> Freaking out on the inside!



That would have been an awesome coincidence, but we have no connecting flight. Straight nonstop from Providence. Funny that we are literally on the same countdown though!


----------



## Monykalyn

Can't wait for the reports from the Guinea Pig Dissers!! Hope it will make waiting 30 more days a little bit more bearable.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Is it too soon to put in my order for a Tatooine Sunset?  After what it took to get the reservation, I'm going to need it!


so excited for ya'll this morning and today! all you put in some hard Work! I also need one! i know i will be kicking myself cause we did not reserve the Rebel Hangar, had other SW dinner ressies . This just means we will be back next year


----------



## houseful of boys

So, today was busy! Took all day to make my RH adr, took my homeschooling son to JoAnn fabric's where he was able to attend a free "may the 4th be with you" sewing class, and finished another magic band. All in all a great day . 9 more sleeps!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

OZMom said:


> 9 days 11 hours till we're on our way. I'm counting that as single digits



9 days from now is our first day at WDW so we're leaving in just less than 8 days (10 hour drive down to arrive at 6 am on the 13th)!!  We've been counting down for awhile!


----------



## jar

DS keeps asking me this year's theme but I can't find it anywhere.  Have they not announced it yet or am I missing it?


----------



## BGparadise

Tltorrez said:


> Rs for a lou





ArielRae said:


> 16 more days left for me.
> 
> Luckily I have a trip to Cedar Point this weekend to keep me entertained for a couple days. This will be our first time to this park. Our home amusement park is Six Flags Great Adventure.




Have fun at Cedar point.  Lot of rides and great roller coasters.  The lake is nice and the weather should be good.


----------



## shellman25

What is the Star Wars dessert party and how do you get a ticket


----------



## mamadragona

OZMom said:


> That would have been an awesome coincidence, but we have no connecting flight. Straight nonstop from Providence. Funny that we are literally on the same countdown though!



I did think about trying to save money to fly out of pvd, but our airport here is so close, it just wasn't worth the drive.  Happy flying!!


----------



## soniam

Man, this thread is over half a million views now and over 12,000 posts I can see a lot of good work being done. Keep it up


----------



## CinderElsa

shellman25 said:


> What is the Star Wars dessert party and how do you get a ticket


It's part of the VIP & Feel the Force packages.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

@pooh1010 wr are in the exact situation you are.  Here's my plan:

Saturday:
Grab Vanessa Marshall wristband in morning after 24 hour party
Sleep in until late afternoon
Ewok show fp
Obi wan show fp
Tsmm fp
Characters in between and after
H&v ADR at 830
Fantasmic, second show

Sunday:
Early morning, wristband for Warwick Davis
Characters and the mall
Parade
Rebels show FP
Sots FP
Characters
Rebel hangar 630
Shenanigans
Fireworks


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

P00H1010 said:


> Was looking for some advice for a WDW vet but a SWW newbie. We are going to be at WDW for the 2nd weekend of SWW. My DH is a huge Star Wars fan and wants to get the most out of SWW he can.
> 
> The problem is we intend on doing the 24hr party at MK on Friday. We probably won't be getting to DHS until evening on Saturday because of sleeping off the 24hr party. We are planning on seeing atleast the fireworks on Saturday night and are planning to do a full day on Sunday.
> 
> What would be a good strategy for us for Sunday to fit in as much as we can since that is our only full day of SWW? Thanks so much for any advice  !



My above post was for you, but I couldn't tag you for who knows why.


----------



## mmafan

OZMom said:


> 9 days 11 hours till we're on our way. I'm counting that as single digits


SAME HERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmafan

Anyone else NOT tell your kids yet...my son has no clue...lol should be fun when I pick him up from school with bags in the car next Thursday........


----------



## mykidsrqts

mmafan said:


> Anyone else NOT tell your kids yet...my son has no clue...lol should be fun when I pick him up from school with bags in the car next Thursday........


How fun! We told our kids on April fools day. They didn't know whether or not to believe us. It was quite entertaining.


----------



## Flatt

Bugdozer said:


> Are strollers allowed in the area?


From what I remember, there is plenty of space for strollers.  I know our party will probably have 2 for the 3 kids that will be with us.  And if you don't need it, there is a designated area for them inside the roped off area for us.


----------



## KKBDisMom

mykidsrqts said:


> How fun! We told our kids on April fools day. They didn't know whether or not to believe us. It was quite entertaining.


We just told our kids tonight as an end to May the fourth be with you! Now I'm even more excited


----------



## P00H1010

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> @pooh1010 wr are in the exact situation you are.  Here's my plan:
> 
> Saturday:
> Grab Vanessa Marshall wristband in morning after 24 hour party
> Sleep in until late afternoon
> Ewok show fp
> Obi wan show fp
> Tsmm fp
> Characters in between and after
> H&v ADR at 830
> Fantasmic, second show
> 
> Sunday:
> Early morning, wristband for Warwick Davis
> Characters and the mall
> Parade
> Rebels show FP
> Sots FP
> Characters
> Rebel hangar 630
> Shenanigans
> Fireworks


Wow, that seems like a good plan. I gotta give it up for you doing all that on Saturday as well. I still dunno if we will actually make it through the 24hr party let alone get up in time to do that much on Saturday....I get cranky if I don't get enough sleep lol. Have fun!


----------



## JessP81

Alright, So I just checked the weather forecast for our disney trip that begins in 8 days.....looks like thunderstorms and rain forecast for weekend 1 of SWW.....We are from Oregon and unaccustomed to the concept of rain not being an all day stay indoors sort of thing.  My question is, if rain and thunder stays in the forecast, should I consider cancelling our FTF deluxe package for May 15th?  Worried it will not be worth it if nothing happens due to rain


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JessP81 said:


> Alright, So I just checked the weather forecast for our disney trip that begins in 8 days.....looks like thunderstorms and rain forecast for weekend 1 of SWW.....We are from Oregon and unaccustomed to the concept of rain not being an all day stay indoors sort of thing.  My question is, if rain and thunder stays in the forecast, should I consider cancelling our FTF deluxe package for May 15th?  Worried it will not be worth it if nothing happens due to rain



I'm not a local - they'll be able to give a better answer but personally I'm not that worried at the moment.  I see predictions of occasional showers- 20% which is not much and not much predicted for rainfall amounts.  I actually always thought most of May comes with predictions of afternoon thunderstorms!  They'll blow in, rain and then the sun will come out.  I expect the parade to be early enough to not be affected.  They do mention that there is an indoor location for the dessert part if it's raining so that's covered.  It wouldn't be as nice but it won't be cancelled.

Also, no need to worry about cancelling yet - just wait until a couple days ahead of time and see how the weather predictions are looking then.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

JessP81 said:


> Alright, So I just checked the weather forecast for our disney trip that begins in 8 days.....looks like thunderstorms and rain forecast for weekend 1 of SWW.....We are from Oregon and unaccustomed to the concept of rain not being an all day stay indoors sort of thing.  My question is, if rain and thunder stays in the forecast, should I consider cancelling our FTF deluxe package for May 15th?  Worried it will not be worth it if nothing happens due to rain



8 days out is way, way too early to worry about weather in Florida.  

Chances are it will rain somewhere on property during your time there, typically in the afternoon, and typically for a short amount of time.  All day rainouts do happen, but they're rare.  I wouldn't cancel the package, but if the weather inferes with it, complain to GS and you're likely to get a refund.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Cluelyss said:


> Got it, first choice of date and time.  Second CM I spoke to when right to it, no issues.
> 
> Got yours too @ drlaurafsu!
> 
> Don't give up!


You rock! I haven't. Been able to check in all day...so this was such a huge help! Thanks for a little pixie dust on a very long and challenging day


----------



## Monykalyn

mmafan said:


> Anyone else NOT tell your kids yet...my son has no clue...lol should be fun when I pick him up from school with bags in the car next Thursday........


--that sounds like fun!

Haven't told my youngest 2 yet - and my son has just been killing me with his enthusiasm for Star wars (rewatching Rebels, May the Fourth etc). Waiting for Magic bands to arrive then we are going to tell them. I can handle a couple weeks of - "is it time to go yet?" or "_How _much longer until Disney?"-considering I started planning this trip 300 something days ago...down to 28 til check in, 32 til our first SWW day!  But...DH was out of town today or today would have been a good day to tell them...hmm...he is back tomorrow so- Revenge of the Fifth day good day to break the news? I am having trouble even wanting to wait for MB to get here!


----------



## Candleshoe

Peekaboo...

BUSY day, I just now caught up with the thread.

I did call this morning at 8:15 on my way to talk to a collegue but was on hold the entire time and then hung up when i got there.  He said it was okay, but I'd already hung up.  At 9:00 after our meeting on the way back to my office I called again.  They answered and i ducked into a conference room and made my Rebel Hanger reservations 
 June 7 at 5:20 and June 13 at 6:30.  I tried for 4 on both dates but the 4ish range was sold out.

Then I drove across the state and I'm in a hotel.   Am supposed to get up in a few hours so... no talking tomorrow so i don't have to spend 2 hours catching up tomorrow night!!  lol


----------



## cinder-ellah

Uh, oh ..... Airfair booked,  park tickets purchased, plans, FP+, ADR'S are made.  Shows scheduled.
DFTF package booked.  Magic Bands have arrived, Leaving in 9 days...... Time to sit back and relax.  
But a family member has just yesterday decided to join us. And they want to be included in everthing we are doing. FP+, ADR'S etc, etc.....   Yikes ! 
They have no clue as to what it takes.  
Ok, deep breathing......    
Now how in the heck do I get them booked for a DFTF  package on May 16 ?   Which I booked for the rest of us within the first couple of hours it became available.  
Deep breathing ...... Just when I thought I was done.  
Oh, well..... "Try, I must".
I just need a little more Pixie Dust........


----------



## Candleshoe

cinder-ellah said:


> Uh, oh ..... Airfair booked,  park tickets purchased, plans, FP+, ADR'S are made.  Shows scheduled.
> DFTF package booked.  Magic Bands have arrived, Leaving in 9 days...... Time to sit back and relax.
> But a family member has just yesterday decided to join us. And they want to be included in everthing we are doing. FP+, ADR'S etc, etc.....   Yikes !
> They have no clue as to what it takes.
> Ok, deep breathing......
> Now how in the heck do I get them booked for a DFTF  package on May 16 ?   Which I booked for the rest of us within the first couple of hours it became available.
> Deep breathing ...... Just when I thought I was done.
> Oh, well..... "Try, I must".
> I just need a little more Pixie Dust........


I hope when this person let you know they're joining you that you said something along the lines of "It's unlikely I can add you to most of our reservations, but I'll be happy to try and let you know."


----------



## cinder-ellah

Candleshoe said:


> I hope when this person let you know they're joining you that you said something along the lines of "It's unlikely I can add you to most of our reservations, but I'll be happy to try and let you know."


LOL ! 
Exactly what I said. (Not what I was thinking).


----------



## markmcalear

Whoooo just been able to bump my 4pm ADR at 50s PT to a 2:45 lunch so it doesnt clash with Rebel Hangar


----------



## BobaFettFan

cinder-ellah said:


> Uh, oh ..... Airfair booked,  park tickets purchased, plans, FP+, ADR'S are made.  Shows scheduled.
> DFTF package booked.  Magic Bands have arrived, Leaving in 9 days...... Time to sit back and relax.
> But a family member has just yesterday decided to join us. And they want to be included in everthing we are doing. FP+, ADR'S etc, etc.....   Yikes !
> They have no clue as to what it takes.
> Ok, deep breathing......
> Now how in the heck do I get them booked for a DFTF  package on May 16 ?   Which I booked for the rest of us within the first couple of hours it became available.
> Deep breathing ...... Just when I thought I was done.
> Oh, well..... "Try, I must".
> I just need a little more Pixie Dust........


If I had some one do that, I'd be tempted to say no.  Unless it was my wife, then too bad so sad.  While fast passes and meals aren't everything,  it might severely limit the fun.  If they're asking to be included 100% then it sounds like they aren't the most able to solo it out.


----------



## cinder-ellah

BobaFettFan said:


> If I had some one do that, I'd be tempted to say no.  Unless it was my wife, then too bad so sad.  While fast passes and meals aren't everything,  it might severely limit the fun.  If they're asking to be included 100% then it sounds like they aren't the most able to solo it out.


I think some people just have no idea as to what it takes to do the planning, scheduling and booking of events.
I'm in need of a little Disney Magic......... now's the time for my Fairy Godmother to appear.
I think I'll listen to "Bippity Boppity Boo" as I search for just one more SWW FTF DP or FTF.
May 16th is fast approaching !


----------



## Tltorrez

inkedupmomma said:


> Do we have an official listing of where the meet ups are on the first page
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I find the SWW one?



There are a variety of SWW designs. If you click on the links in my post, it will take you to the pri tables on my Google Drive.


----------



## yulilin3

For all of you Boba Fett fans, the rumor is that Daniel Logan will pay him.  again.   http://www.thewrap.com/star-wars-2nd-anthology-film-will-be-boba-fetts-origin-story/


----------



## Tltorrez

CJK said:


> Anyone know if Tables in Wonderland will be accepted at the Rebels Lounge?



It's accepted at most lounges but who knows if they'll include this one.


----------



## yulilin3

@cinder-ellah That's a stressful position to be put in. I hope this person knows that it's very difficult to get all of your plans synched up like that


----------



## yulilin3

jar said:


> DS keeps asking me this year's theme but I can't find it anywhere.  Have they not announced it yet or am I missing it?


No real theme this year.



shellman25 said:


> What is the Star Wars dessert party and how do you get a ticket


Check all the information on the first page, there are links to both premium packages and the VIP experience. The packages are booked up but I think the VIP experience is still open


----------



## Flyz Ondewalz

Good morning and sympathy to all those who celebrated too much and are experiencing the dreaded REVENGE OF THE FIFTH!

Signed, Buzzy the Fly


----------



## RedM94

Good Morning All, 

Quick question about the FTF Deluxe Premium package.  When searching for ADR'S in MDE, I see the FTF Premium package as available, but no mention to the Deluxe Premium Package.  

Was anyone able to book the Deluxe Premium Package online, or was that bookable only by phone?

Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Quick question about the FTF Deluxe Premium package.  When searching for ADR'S in MDE, I see the FTF Premium package as available, but no mention to the Deluxe Premium Package.
> 
> Was anyone able to book the Deluxe Premium Package online, or was that bookable only by phone?
> 
> Thanks


the DPP is only available to book by phone


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> the DPP is only available to book by phone



Thank you for the information!!

Rick


----------



## yulilin3

@JessP81  I agree with all of these answeres and just to add. The fireworks never get cancelled due to rain, only heavy thunderstorm. Last year they were only cancelled once during the 5 weekends.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm not a local - they'll be able to give a better answer but personally I'm not that worried at the moment.  I see predictions of occasional showers- 20% which is not much and not much predicted for rainfall amounts.  I actually always thought most of May comes with predictions of afternoon thunderstorms!  They'll blow in, rain and then the sun will come out.  I expect the parade to be early enough to not be affected.  They do mention that there is an indoor location for the dessert part if it's raining so that's covered.  It wouldn't be as nice but it won't be cancelled.
> 
> Also, no need to worry about cancelling yet - just wait until a couple days ahead of time and see how the weather predictions are looking then.





jtowntoflorida said:


> 8 days out is way, way too early to worry about weather in Florida.
> 
> Chances are it will rain somewhere on property during your time there, typically in the afternoon, and typically for a short amount of time.  All day rainouts do happen, but they're rare.  I wouldn't cancel the package, but if the weather inferes with it, complain to GS and you're likely to get a refund.


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3

A friend of mine was at Jedi Mickey's dinner last night and posted some pics on fb, and it looks like Jedi Mickey is going to be the one near the entrance with the backdrop and then Chipwoks, Darth Goofy, Princess Minnie Organa and Stormtrooper Donald are roaming...I asked her but I guess she's still asleep. As soon as I get more info I'll let you know


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Is it too soon to put in my order for a Tatooine Sunset?  After what it took to get the reservation, I'm going to need it!



I was thinking the same thing, I am at work this week with some serious deadlines before I go and haven't been able to keep up with you folks...  I saw the menu this morning and after all the stress of work and trying to get the RH ressies I am gonna need a couple of those


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Theater of the Stars has the screens up for SWW



I wondered if they were gonna try and do that... they look big but are they big enough for the folks in the back of that theater?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Metz172 said:


> I just realized that with the coveted RH ADR I have NOTHING left to plan or watch for.  What am I going to do for the next 4 weeks?



I am in the same boat but only have 8 days 16 hours and 36 minutes till I board my flight, but whose counting, RIGHT?!?!


----------



## keishashadow

They really pulled some rabbits out of their hat this year re SWW.  Almost afraid to take a few hours off to start packing for fear of missing booking something lol.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I have been a scanning fool this morning, you folks racked up over 25 pages in less than 36 hours! As I mentioned before I am under some serious stress and deadlines at work, so please forgive me if I am only doing flybys this week. However I promise as one of the Guinea Pig Garrison I will do my best to post all the info I can when I hit the ground running and continue on weekend 2 as well.

Congrats to all those that snagged the RH ADRs and for those that haven't never give up, people snagged more than one will start releasing them once they know they don't need them, CMs are still learning... even try while you are on the ground in WDW, you never know!

Big hugs to all, good luck with your planning!


----------



## lovethattink

I posted this on my TR. But posting this here too. They kept the palm tree courtyard AND added the stage. We were trying to figure out where the cars will park for the motorcade welcome?

The stage is set up and the new palm trees and courtyard area is also still there. I'm curious as to how the cars for SWW will all fit? @@yulilin3 what do you think?


----------



## JenStemp

mmafan said:


> Anyone else NOT tell your kids yet...my son has no clue...lol should be fun when I pick him up from school with bags in the car next Thursday........


We originally planning on going in August but because f work circumstances we had to move it back to June and specifially during SW! Our oldest knows we are going to Disney, but he still thinks we are going in Augut! It's perfect we can still plan and get ready but we still get to surprise him with SWW and going a whole 2 months earlier! I have wanted totell him so many times! It's so hard!!!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I wondered if they were gonna try and do that... they look big but are they big enough for the folks in the back of that theater?


I'm going this Sunday and will check this out for myself. Also will try and see if they know how they will handle the different lines to get into Theater of the Stars



The Sunrise Student said:


> I have been a scanning fool this morning, you folks racked up over 25 pages in less than 36 hours! As I mentioned before I am under some serious stress and deadlines at work, so please forgive me if I am only doing flybys this week. However I promise as one of the Guinea Pig Garrison I will do my best to post all the info I can when I hit the ground running and continue on weekend 2 as well.
> 
> Congrats to all those that snagged the RH ADRs and for those that haven't never give up, people snagged more than one will start releasing them once they know they don't need them, CMs are still learning... even try while you are on the ground in WDW, you never know!
> 
> Big hugs to all, good luck with your planning!


We need you for the Galactic Gathering day. Please let us know the layout of Darth's Mall and if you have to pay at different registers depending on the items you are buying


----------



## moobar25

yulilin3 said:


> @lovethattink  just reported from DHS...they are doing parent/child JTA



I'm just catching up - but was this only yesterday or during SWW too?  My DH (aka oldest child) would die to do this w our DD!!!


----------



## yulilin3

moobar25 said:


> I'm just catching up - but was this only yesterday or during SWW too?  My DH (aka oldest child) would die to do this w our DD!!!


only yesterday. Special for May the 4th...


----------



## yulilin3

@lovethattink I just can't picture it still, have to see it for myself. I'm sure they thought about the space needed to turn the cars around


----------



## moobar25

yulilin3 said:


> only yesterday. Special for May the 4th...


NOOOOO!!!! Oh well - as long as I don't tell him he'll never know.


----------



## pookadoo77

wow, whats the record for longest, most viewed thread on the dis? we gotta be near that , lol....


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> wow, whats the record for longest, most viewed thread on the dis? we gotta be near that , lol....


most thread used to get closed when they got to 250 pages...not sure if that changed


----------



## AuntieK

yulilin3 said:


> @lovethattink I just can't picture it still, have to see it for myself. I'm sure they thought about the space needed to turn the cars around



It's a trap!


----------



## xApril

Had a very successful day yesterday. Picked up a water bottle and a May the 4th Be With You shirt around 9am. Rode Star Tours four times throughout the day. Almost ended up with the Cantina band one time. We got photos with Darth Vader, the stormtroopers, and selfies with a jawa and Chewie.


----------



## wdhinn89

We leave on the 15th, the day after my kids finish their college finals and high school AP tests.  They are both stressed and really looking forward to this vacation and our first SWW.  Can't wait to sit in the Rebel Hanger and have a drink!!


----------



## forgondor1

Rebel Hangar is back online if anyone still needs reservations!


----------



## yulilin3

I figured I've posted a lot of pics of my daughter, so here's one of myself. If you can't make the meets but see me or my daughter walking around don't be shy and come say Hi. I would love to meet you if only for a brief moment.


----------



## cheshiregoofy22

forgondor1 said:


> Rebel Hangar is back online if anyone still needs reservations![/QUOT
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


----------



## jimim

JessP81 said:


> Alright, So I just checked the weather forecast for our disney trip that begins in 8 days.....looks like thunderstorms and rain forecast for weekend 1 of SWW.....We are from Oregon and unaccustomed to the concept of rain not being an all day stay indoors sort of thing.  My question is, if rain and thunder stays in the forecast, should I consider cancelling our FTF deluxe package for May 15th?  Worried it will not be worth it if nothing happens due to rain


don't cx anything.  i'm not local but we are there 2-3 times a year.  most the time in summer it is hit and miss with rain which doesn't last long.  it rains for 30-60 mins and then it gets hot and humid.  might rain again later in the night.  it's very hit and miss.  i have been to florida twice in 15 years and had maybe 3 days of steady ever.  i was really suprised when we actually had almost full day of rain before.


----------



## msmama

9 days 'til I leave, too!  

Heading out today to try to find a portable cell phone battery charger (though I hope to not be on my phone too much in the parks).  



yulilin3 said:


> @lovethattink I just can't picture it still, have to see it for myself. I'm sure they thought about the space needed to turn the cars around


Well...as much as I love Disney, that might be giving them a bit too much credit, lol.


----------



## slaveone

Just grabbed my better time for June 5. Am all giggly. Grabbed my water bottle pins and magic band yesterday. Wandered around taking pics with storm trooper pillow pal. Yes I was the crazy person posing a stormtrooper places. Until my camera committed suicide.


----------



## HCinKC

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I've been out so I'm about 20 pages behind but I just booked online for 5/17 at 5:35 pm!!!   Earlier (not like anyone can keep track of this fast moving thread) I booked 5/15 at 6 pm (3 people) - 5/17 was my preferred day and 5:30 my preferred time but I took what she could get.
> 
> *SO if any Diser wants 5/15 at 6pm 3 people* (although I suspect 4 would probably be the same size table) - please PM me tonight and we can coordinate me cancelling.  If not I'll cancel it in the morning


Still catching up this morning, but thought I'd tell you I switched mine to 5:35 on May 17 last night. First I had 5:30 and kept getting the error message. Then I changed to 6, and times came up after a couple of clicks. Then I changed back to 5:30. I had to click find a table another 6-7 times before it finally didn't give me an error. Keep trying!


----------



## cheshiregoofy22

wdhinn89 said:


> We leave on the 15th, the day after my kids finish their college finals and high school AP tests.  They are both stressed and really looking forward to this vacation and our first SWW.  Can't wait to sit in the Rebel Hanger and have a drink!!


We're doing the same!  Heading out on the 13th after their last AP exam on the 12th.  Just scored a Rebel Hanger reservation for Friday night!  Cheers to you!


----------



## jimim

ya tha


cinder-ellah said:


> Uh, oh ..... Airfair booked,  park tickets purchased, plans, FP+, ADR'S are made.  Shows scheduled.
> DFTF package booked.  Magic Bands have arrived, Leaving in 9 days...... Time to sit back and relax.
> But a family member has just yesterday decided to join us. And they want to be included in everthing we are doing. FP+, ADR'S etc, etc.....   Yikes !
> They have no clue as to what it takes.
> Ok, deep breathing......
> Now how in the heck do I get them booked for a DFTF  package on May 16 ?   Which I booked for the rest of us within the first couple of hours it became available.
> Deep breathing ...... Just when I thought I was done.
> Oh, well..... "Try, I must".
> I just need a little more Pixie Dust........



ya i have been there too.  what i do is email any of my contacts i have and for a for a favor, for one or two things that i feel would be nice for them to join us on.  at that point i then try on my own with one or two calls to add people.  i don't ever change my plans around.  whatever i get i get.  ans that's the end of it.  the days of me going nuts for things unless it's my parents or my wife's sister are done.  i don't need to get stressed out over someone else anymore.

jim


----------



## jesemeca

yulilin3 said:


> A friend of mine was at Jedi Mickey's dinner last night and posted some pics on fb, and it looks like Jedi Mickey is going to be the one near the entrance with the backdrop and then Chipwoks, Darth Goofy, Princess Minnie Organa and Stormtrooper Donald are roaming...I asked her but I guess she's still asleep. As soon as I get more info I'll let you know



I know that friend too! Lol!


----------



## yulilin3

jesemeca said:


> I know that friend too! Lol!


 And now I'm intrigued...do we know each other?


----------



## jesemeca

yulilin3 said:


> And now I'm intrigued...do we know each other?


I don't think so. But I think I know who you are on Facebook.


----------



## AngiTN

mmafan said:


> Anyone else NOT tell your kids yet...my son has no clue...lol should be fun when I pick him up from school with bags in the car next Thursday........


No, DGD has no clue. We'll be picking her up early from her last day of school, with the car packed and ready to hit the road.
DH doesn't know either. I've worked with his boss to secure time off but something has come up last night and I may have to break down and tell him ahead of time. Still trying to keep the surprise going for now



msmama said:


> 9 days 'til I leave, too!
> 
> Heading out today to try to find a portable cell phone battery charger (though I hope to not be on my phone too much in the parks).


Wanted to pass along something I've learned after buying 5 or 6 portable chargers. Get one at least 6000 mah (or whatever the unit of measure is given to these things). Anything less will really not give a decent charge to your phone. I've found out after having several 2000 versions that I found cheap.


----------



## yulilin3

It looks like each day of each SWW still has some availability for the Rebel Hangar
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Just snagged a RH ressie for 5/30. I don't think I can handle any more ADRs between the Sci Fi breakfast, Feel the Force package, DTech, Fastpasses and now the Rebel Hangar. I need a vacation from planning.


----------



## slaveone

This post is just to admire your boba Cheshire Cat. I just now noticed it. Hehe.


----------



## cinder-ellah

BobaFettFan said:


> If I had some one do that, I'd be tempted to say no.  Unless it was my wife, then too bad so sad.  While fast passes and meals aren't everything,  it might severely limit the fun.  If they're asking to be included 100% then it sounds like they aren't the most able to solo it out.





yulilin3 said:


> @cinder-ellah That's a stressful position to be put in. I hope this person knows that it's very difficult to get all of your plans synched up like that


They have nooooooo idea.  When said person is super nice & sweet, I resort back to my thinking to myself "not everyone understands the Disney system".   (And I'm still learning and trying to keep up).
A new day, fresh cup of coffee, Cantina music in the background, ears dusted off, GD's lightsaber & Magic Wand onhand, deep breath, the great Diser's here, Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust..... forward with my mission.
Thank you for your input and for listening.


----------



## Barbara C

I don't know how I'm going to make it through the next 22 days until we leave....


----------



## HCinKC

CJK said:


> Anyone know if Tables in Wonderland will be accepted at the Rebels Lounge?


I don't know for sure since we don't have it, but I feel like someone posted that they asked and were told it is not. That doesn't make it correct, but it gives you some prep for a no.



lovethattink said:


> View attachment 92921 View attachment 92923 View attachment 92924


First, I am green with envy! It sounded, and now looks, like you guys had a fantastic day! That is such a great idea, the orange shorts with the xwing shirt. I have been trying to figure out what to do with ODS's jedi costume. I don't want to drag his boots on the plane, and I think brown pants will be too hot. I will have him try it on with brown shorts. Bohemian jedi?



mykidsrqts said:


> How fun! We told our kids on April fools day. They didn't know whether or not to believe us. It was quite entertaining.


Bwahaha, love it. I have to remember this.



yulilin3 said:


> I figured I've posted a lot of pics of my daughter, so here's one of myself. If you can't make the meets but see me or my daughter walking around don't be shy and come say Hi. I would love to meet you if only for a brief moment.


Once again green with envy! I know we all wish MK would come back...let's start a petition!


----------



## cinder-ellah

jimim said:


> ya tha
> 
> 
> ya i have been there too.  what i do is email any of my contacts i have and for a for a favor, for one or two things that i feel would be nice for them to join us on.  at that point i then try on my own with one or two calls to add people.  i don't ever change my plans around.  whatever i get i get.  ans that's the end of it.  the days of me going nuts for things unless it's my parents or my wife's sister are done.  i don't need to get stressed out over someone else anymore.
> 
> jim


Thanks for your input.  I appreciate it.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

slaveone said:


> This post is just to admire your boba Cheshire Cat. I just now noticed it. Hehe.


 
Thanks! I saw it online and I thought that is the greatest thing ever, combined my two loves..


----------



## mykidsrqts

KKBDisMom said:


> We just told our kids tonight as an end to May the fourth be with you! Now I'm even more excited


That is the best ending to a great day!  I found it so hard to contain my excitement and not tell the kids during the planning.  it is nothing short of a miracle that I didn't ruin our surprise and accidentally let it slip.


----------



## yulilin3

I don't know how you guys keep a secret that big...you guys are good


----------



## mykidsrqts

yulilin3 said:


> A friend of mine was at Jedi Mickey's dinner last night and posted some pics on fb, and it looks like Jedi Mickey is going to be the one near the entrance with the backdrop and then Chipwoks, Darth Goofy, Princess Minnie Organa and Stormtrooper Donald are roaming...I asked her but I guess she's still asleep. As soon as I get more info I'll let you know


My kids are so excited about this meal! Thanks for all the info


----------



## AngiTN

Regarding questions with TIW and Rebel Hangar, I'm going to say it's a no. TIW is not valid on special events. RH is a Special Event so I do not expect it to work on RH for that reason.



yulilin3 said:


> I don't know how you guys keep a secret that big...you guys are good


Not telling DH is probably the hardest thing I've ever done.


----------



## lovethattink

I was told by my phone cm when I made the reservation that no discounts apply to the Rebel Lounge.


----------



## Jawa Livin

I'm so excited!  Just booked the Rebel Lounge for first Sunday.  Going to be a great SWW this year!!


----------



## mykidsrqts

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know how you guys keep a secret that big...you guys are good


I think it is one of the hardest things I've ever done.  This is the longest I've ever had to keep the secret.  Especially hard since DD12 is a disney planner too.  So, I pretended that I was planning a trip to help a friend a work and kept asking my 2 kids their advice.


----------



## yulilin3

mykidsrqts said:


> My kids are so excited about this meal! Thanks for all the info


I'm doing it Mother's Day. It's actually a surprise for my daughter  so I guess I'm able to keep a secret as well. I'll post all the details on Monday. Last year we only did the Galactic Breakfast so I decided to spoil myself again, and what better excuse than Mother's Day right


----------



## Cluelyss

For the first time, just got through to the RH booking page! Soooooo happy Donald has left the building


----------



## alafond83

I have an Jedi Mickey on 5/22 at 8:30 PM for 2 that i'm going to cancel. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## prgal0715

About to cancel a 7pm RH rezzie for 2 people on 6/5. Let me know if you want it and we'll coordinate!


----------



## mykidsrqts

yulilin3 said:


> I'm doing it Mother's Day. It's actually a surprise for my daughter  so I guess I'm able to keep a secret as well. I'll post all the details on Monday. Last year we only did the Galactic Breakfast so I decided to spoil myself again, and what better excuse than Mother's Day right


That's fantastic!  I'm sure she will love it. I love celebrating Mother's Day at Disney.  Our last 3 trips we arrived on Mother's day.  That was the plan this year too, but had to delay due to standardized testing at DD's school.  So, we arrive on the 15th this year.   I love planning little surprises a few times throughout the trip that no one knows about until its time.  RH is will be a surprise for the kids on the 17th.


----------



## yulilin3

My friend just got back to me. They didn't get a light up lightsaber with Jedi Mickey dinner but they did get the picture with Jedi Mickey for a free download.


----------



## jthornton94

mykidsrqts said:


> That's fantastic!  I'm sure she will love it. I love celebrating Mother's Day at Disney.  Our last 3 trips we arrived on Mother's day.  That was the plan this year too, but had to delay due to standardized testing at DD's school.  So, we arrive on the 15th this year.   I love planning little surprises a few times throughout the trip that no one knows about until its time.  RH is will be a surprise for the kids on the 17th.



I plan a surprise every trip as well. One year it was the Wishes boat cruise, one year I upgraded our resort and one year it was the wishes dessert party.  This year I went a bit overboard.  I have a surprise Illuminations cruise, FtF package and Rebel Hanger!


----------



## lvstitch

6 MORE SLEEPS


----------



## BGparadise

Did the V SWW Facebook group get deleted?  ....I was in it but now cannot locate it anymore.


----------



## jesemeca

mykidsrqts said:


> That's fantastic!  I'm sure she will love it. I love celebrating Mother's Day at Disney.  Our last 3 trips we arrived on Mother's day.  That was the plan this year too, but had to delay due to standardized testing at DD's school.  So, we arrive on the 15th this year.   I love planning little surprises a few times throughout the trip that no one knows about until its time.  RH is will be a surprise for the kids on the 17th.


We are arriving on the 15th also! And our SWW day is the 17th! Where are you staying? Maybe we will run into each other!


----------



## mykidsrqts

jthornton94 said:


> I plan a surprise every trip as well. One year it was the Wishes boat cruise, one year I upgraded our resort and one year it was the wishes dessert party.  This year I went a bit overboard.  I have a surprise Illuminations cruise, FtF package and Rebel Hanger!


What great surprises! Also for this trip I booked both kids for the learn to surf early one morning at typhoon lagoon.  They've been wishing for that one and I keep tell them no - they will be shocked.

I love that the people on this board get as excited as me about all of these things including the planning!  I have way too many non-disney friends who just think I'm crazy.


----------



## yulilin3

lvstitch said:


> 6 MORE SLEEPS


----------



## mykidsrqts

jesemeca said:


> We are arriving on the 15th also! And our SWW day is the 17th! Where are you staying? Maybe we will run into each other!


How cool!  We're staying at all star sports 15 -20 then moving to Caribean 20 -28.  We're flying out of Pittsburgh.  That would be great to run into each other!  What are your plans?


----------



## yulilin3

BGparadise said:


> Did the V SWW Facebook group get deleted?  ....I was in it but now cannot locate it anymore.


yes, it was closed after the chatter over Frank Oz fp died down


----------



## yulilin3

mykidsrqts said:


> What great surprises! Also for this trip I booked both kids for the learn to surf early one morning at typhoon lagoon.  They've been wishing for that one and I keep tell them no - they will be shocked.
> 
> I love that the people on this board get as excited as me about all of these things including the planning!  *I have way too many non-disney friends *who just think I'm crazy.


99% of my friends are Disney/SW/Marvel/HP fanatics...the other 1% are family members


----------



## jesemeca

mykidsrqts said:


> How cool!  We're staying at all star sports 15 -20 then moving to Caribean 20 -28.  We're flying out of Pittsburgh.  That would be great to run into each other!  What are your plans?


We are at All Star Sports 15-22. DTD and hanging out at the hotel on the 15th. Magic Kingdom on the 16th. Hollywood Studios on the 17th. Animal Kingdom on the 18th. Blizzard Beach on the 19th. Epcot on the 20th. Magic Kingdom on the 21st. Head home on the 22nd.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> 99% of my friends are Disney/SW/Marvel/HP fanatics...the other 1% are family members


LOL ! 
I must add that to my business card (if I may borrow your quote).


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> most thread used to get closed when they got to 250 pages...not sure if that changed



I think that changed with the big upgrade. But I've seen monthly trip threads (before the change) go into 5 parts.


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> LOL !
> I must add that to my business card (if I may borrow your quote).


go ahead. And my family has to love me despite my weirdness...the funny thing is that they are the weird one, Am I Right??


----------



## Brandiwlf

How early do you need to be for your jta time? At what point will they give away your spot? How long is the show once it starts? Trying to see where I can squeeze it into our jam packed day!!!!


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> go ahead. And my family has to love me despite my weirdness...the fuuny thing is that they are the weird one, Am I Right??


You are "RIGHT" !


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, don't shoot the messenger
Some reports from both character meals are indicating that the characters are not signing autograph books to keep the lines moving smoothly.
At breakfast I have confirmation that you get a card with Vader's autograph (still waiting on confirmation about Fett and the characters inside)
For dinner you get a card with signature of all of them. You can take one picture with Jedi Mickey at the entrance and then as many as you want with the characters inside.
As soon as I find out more I'll post it. I know some of you are making really cute autograph books but this system makes total sense to me.


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> How early do you need to be for your jta time? At what point will they give away your spot? How long is the show once it starts? Trying to see where I can squeeze it into our jam packed day!!!!


30 minutes before your session. The show is about 15 minutes long


----------



## Tltorrez

jimim said:


> don't cx anything.  i'm not local but we are there 2-3 times a year.  most the time in summer it is hit and miss with rain which doesn't last long.  it rains for 30-60 mins and then it gets hot and humid.  might rain again later in the night.  it's very hit and miss.  i have been to florida twice in 15 years and had maybe 3 days of steady ever.  i was really suprised when we actually had almost full day of rain before.



I've only had two days of steady rain on my trips. One to AK was kind of miserable. Mostly because it was cold and we were trying to do WE. The book got pretty soggy. But the other day was one if my best days ever. It had been raining steadily for several days last May (really unusual) so crowds were low in MK to start and got lower as the rain increased. We had a great time riding BTMRR in the rain with no waits. (Ponchos are a must!) Then the first parade got cancelled and everyone remaing left. We stayed for the fireworks and the rain stopped. We were able to walk right up to a literally empty Hub as the second parade was already coming down the street. It could not have been more perfect.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going this Sunday and will check this out for myself. Also will try and see if they know how they will handle the different lines to get into Theater of the Stars



Very cool, I am also worried about those having to sit out in the sunlight and try to squint at that screen, and if you have polarized sunglasses you can't keep them on and try and view that if it's anything like me trying to look at electronic screens in the sun.




yulilin3 said:


> We need you for the Galactic Gathering day. Please let us know the layout of Darth's Mall and if you have to pay at different registers depending on the items you are buying



No Problem  I know my fiance will take a lot of pictures but I plan to with my phone so I can post. My fiance's camera has to have the pictures processed on a computer because they are crazy high quality shots before posting, that and they are in RAW form.

I'll also be sure to put in any details that I can


----------



## pbb322

cinder-ellah said:


> They have nooooooo idea.  When said person is super nice & sweet, I resort back to my thinking to myself "not everyone understands the Disney system".   (And I'm still learning and trying to keep up).
> A new day, fresh cup of coffee, Cantina music in the background, ears dusted off, GD's lightsaber & Magic Wand onhand, deep breath, the great Diser's here, Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust..... forward with my mission.
> Thank you for your input and for listening.



I feel your pain!  Last week my best friend decided she and her family wanted to join us for 3 of our 5 disney days since she was going to be visiting family in Gainsville the same week. Um, I really love her and the kids would be so excited to have her son with them, but seriously, we are 40 days out and she wants me to add 3 people to all of our ADRs, FP+ and other plans?  Despite all her family living in FL, she has only been to Disney twice and the last time was 6 years ago so she has no idea.  I politely told her that SWW was impossible.  I tried and had success on most of the non-SWW weekend ADRs and the FP+ since we are both on property, but there is no chance on the SWW day with our ADRs and FtF package, so they are on their own.  Good luck with your efforts!!!


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, don't shoot the messenger
> Some reports from both character meals are indicating that the characters are not signing autograph books to keep the lines moving smoothly.
> At breakfast I have confirmation that you get a card with Vader's autograph (still waiting on confirmation about Fett and the characters inside)
> For dinner you get a card with signature of all of them. You can take one picture with Jedi Mickey at the entrance and then as many as you want with the characters inside.
> As soon as I find out more I'll post it. I know some of you are making really cute autograph books but *this system makes total sense to me*.


It sure doesn't to me. After having eaten numerous of characters meals the characters sign while interacting. It doesn't slow them down or add time to the meal 
But there are no lines at other character meals, the characters come to your table. Are you saying the do these meals different and you have to go up to a line?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

lovethattink said:


> I posted this on my TR. But posting this here too. They kept the palm tree courtyard AND added the stage. We were trying to figure out where the cars will park for the motorcade welcome?
> 
> The stage is set up and the new palm trees and courtyard area is also still there. I'm curious as to how the cars for SWW will all fit? @@yulilin3 what do you think?


 
So is the stage really set over where the base of the hat used to be?  I'd think that would make for more space in the courtyard, right?

How mucked up is the view of the theatre?  I was hoping to see it unobstructed for the first time ever (like in old photos I've seen) but it doesn't seem like it's going to happen this trip now.


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> It sure doesn't to me. After having eaten numerous of characters meals the characters sign while interacting. It doesn't slow them down or add time to the meal
> But there are no lines at other character meals, the characters come to your table. Are you saying the do these meals different and you have to go up to a line?


you get a picture at the Entrance with Vader and Boba Fett for breakfast and with Jedi Mickey for Dinner. Last year their line was holding up everyone, especially in the late morning hours and late evening for dinner. Many people wanted one picture with Vader only, then one with both. Or pictures with each kid individually. This slowed everything down. That plus if every person wants an autograph was a real mess.
Once inside the characters come to your table


----------



## cinder-ellah

pbb322 said:


> I feel your pain!  Last week my best friend decided she and her family wanted to join us for 3 of our 5 disney days since she was going to be visiting family in Gainsville the same week. Um, I really love her and the kids would be so excited to have her son with them, but seriously, we are 40 days out and she wants me to add 3 people to all of our ADRs, FP+ and other plans?  Despite all her family living in FL, she has only been to Disney twice and the last time was 6 years ago so she has no idea.  I politely told her that SWW was impossible.  I tried and had success on most of the non-SWW weekend ADRs and the FP+ since we are both on property, but there is no chance on the SWW day with our ADRs and FtF package, so they are on their own.  Good luck with your efforts!!!


I feel "your" pain.
They have no idea what it really takes.
Thanks  for the input.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


>



I love that video!!! And you know I am gonna be!


----------



## nallepuh

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like each day of each SWW still has some availability for the Rebel Hangar
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


Thanks @yulilin3 for posting that link again. I was trying to make reservations from the regular reservations page where you see all restaurants but couldn't see Rebel Hangar there (which is probably discussed somewhere in the 30 pages in this thread, that I haven't had time to catch up on while at work today ). However, when I followed the link I got reservations for the three of us at 8 pm on May 15th.  We do have the Jedi Mickey dinner at 6 pm that evening so we are only planning on having a couple of Alderaan Ale's and the Yoda Key Lime Cake or a Jabba the Hutt cupcake, just so we can experience the lounge. That should be OK, right? They won't expect everyone to eat a full meal?


----------



## jimim

AngiTN said:


> It sure doesn't to me. After having eaten numerous of characters meals the characters sign while interacting. It doesn't slow them down or add time to the meal
> But there are no lines at other character meals, the characters come to your table. Are you saying the do these meals different and you have to go up to a line?



I would assume they sign at the tables?!  I can see when coming in not signing with Mickey but at the table how does it slow things down. This is the main reason I do zero character meals anymore. They get more and more rushed. Last one at animal kingdom for breakfast the cm's were very pushy. Books had to be piled on a certain side of table and open along with all kids at one end of table. After that I was done.  I'm only doing the sww one cause it's diff and and never did its but as far as park character meals. Never again. Hopefully my kids won't miss them cause it isn't worth it. Rather go out for a sign dinner at one of our spots.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> So is the stage really set over where the base of the hat used to be?  I'd think that would make for more space in the courtyard, right?
> 
> How mucked up is the view of the theatre?  I was hoping to see it unobstructed for the first time ever (like in old photos I've seen) but it doesn't seem like it's going to happen this trip now.


it looks like it. My son went last weekend and he says there's tons more room now. Depending if the install the big screen on the stage you would get a semi obstructed or completely ubstructed view. A neccessary evil for this event and FsF


----------



## shannon006

I saw the pictures of the food for the Rebel Hanger. Where and how do I get more information? I have looked on the WDW dining and don't see anything. I have looked through many many pages on this, and I know it moves extremely fast, but still haven't found the info. Thanks


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Brandiwlf said:


> How early do you need to be for your jta time? At what point will they give away your spot? How long is the show once it starts? Trying to see where I can squeeze it into our jam packed day!!!!


 
In 2013, we got distracted by the Storm Troopers onstage antics and were late to check in for JTA.  They were literally just about ready to give our spots away (as in, they were starting to call some standby folks up to the podium) when we walked in.  We were only about 5 minutes late.  I wouldn't be late if you really want to do JTA.


----------



## mykidsrqts

jesemeca said:


> We are at All Star Sports 15-22. DTD and hanging out at the hotel on the 15th. Magic Kingdom on the 16th. Hollywood Studios on the 17th. Animal Kingdom on the 18th. Blizzard Beach on the 19th. Epcot on the 20th. Magic Kingdom on the 21st. Head home on the 22nd.


NO WAY!!!  We are arriving early on the 15th.  If a friend who lives in the area can come over and meet us, we will hang out at the pool in the afternoon and then DD disney later for dinner and maybe disneyquest. MK on 16th with breakfast at crystal palace. HS all day 17th (obviously!).  We had planned AK on the 18th but changing to a water park day because I got the kids in the learn to surf program at TL. 

We requested Baseball area at all star sports. That would be great to run into each other wherever it works.


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> I would assume they sign at the tables?!  I can see when coming in not signing with Mickey but at the table how does it slow things down. This is the main reason I do zero character meals anymore. They get more and more rushed. Last one at animal kingdom for breakfast the cm's were very pushy. Books had to be piled on a certain side of table and open along with all kids at one end of table. After that I was done.  I'm only doing the sww one cause it's diff and and never did its but as far as park character meals. Never again. Hopefully my kids won't miss them cause it isn't worth it. Rather go out for a sign dinner at one of our spots.


by the sound of it you get a card with all of the characters at the dinner, so no signing at the table. Like I said I'm still waiting for more, first hand account info.


----------



## shannon006

shannon006 said:


> I saw the pictures of the food for the Rebel Hanger. Where and how do I get more information? I have looked on the WDW dining and don't see anything. I have looked through many many pages on this, and I know it moves extremely fast, but still haven't found the info. Thanks


 Wow, it suddenly appeared after many many times of looking at the WDW site!


----------



## yulilin3

shannon006 said:


> I saw the pictures of the food for the Rebel Hanger. Where and how do I get more information? I have looked on the WDW dining and don't see anything. I have looked through many many pages on this, and I know it moves extremely fast, but still haven't found the info. Thanks


what information are you looking for?


----------



## mykidsrqts

yulilin3 said:


> 99% of my friends are Disney/SW/Marvel/HP fanatics...the other 1% are family members


You are blessed with a great group of friends!  And I know its been said before, but......THANK YOU for this board!  I've been going to Disney for 15 years and planned trips for all my disney friends (& even people I don't know.. planned a trip once for someone I just met in the waiting room of the hospital once while my husband was in surgery) and have been a lurker on the boards for a long long time.  It wasn't until this board that I ever really got involved in any conversations.  Thanks to you all of you for all the great info


----------



## Tltorrez

jthornton94 said:


> I plan a surprise every trip as well. One year it was the Wishes boat cruise, one year I upgraded our resort and one year it was the wishes dessert party.  This year I went a bit overboard.  I have a surprise Illuminations cruise, FtF package and Rebel Hanger!



I do surprises every trip too. Sometimes it's booking things like a meal,or a tour. Sometimes it's creative stuff. One year I had a CM give my son a note from Mickey on his birthday. The note sent him back to our room where I had tickets and costumes for MNSSHP. My son spent the whole night telling people Mickey invited him for his birthday.

One year I had a Xmas tree shipped to the resort and had presents show up under it (we were there for 12 days). That same trip I also booked a split stay. We went from our usual BWV to AKL. The funny part was that we arrived at AKL and they told us we were FOD and upgraded to a two-bedroom suite. And I spent the next half hour convincing my husband that that wasn't something I could've planned if I wanted to. That's what's so awesome about Disney. Sometimes we all get surprises. My son still doesn't know what pixie dust is from Disney and what is Mom- organized. If you're looking for ideas, I've posted about most of these; link in my sig.


----------



## Artax

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, don't shoot the messenger
> Some reports from both character meals are indicating that the characters are not signing autograph books to keep the lines moving smoothly.
> At breakfast I have confirmation that you get a card with Vader's autograph (still waiting on confirmation about Fett and the characters inside)
> For dinner you get a card with signature of all of them. You can take one picture with Jedi Mickey at the entrance and then as many as you want with the characters inside.
> As soon as I find out more I'll post it. I know some of you are making really cute autograph books but this system makes total sense to me.




If this is true I will be annoyed. Pay that much money to see characters and eat at an average buffet and not get autographs, I will be upset and let them know.

Also I believe some people were saying vader wasn't signing last year at breakfast, but I was able to get a signature from on the quilt squares for my son's quilt. It was one signature for a group of 10. 

My mother made a star wars and minnie mouse pillow cases specifically for signatures...hopefully they can make an exception.


----------



## pmaurer74

wooho finally reserved the rebel lounge!


----------



## Rebelk Family

yulilin3 said:


> I'm in, looking for fp for that day and Rebels show is Tier One (not available/all booked up for that day) same as Obi Wan and Stars of the Saga (both in Tier 2) Don't cancel your fp, all the SWW shows for that day are booked up.
> You can do standby for all the shows. The most popular one for weekend I is SotS, you need to do standby at least an hour before especially since Ian McDiarmid is coming. The other shows with a 45 minute wait in standby should be enough


Thanks so much yulilin3 for checking and giving me those pointers.  We are going to just go with the flow and not sweat it.  Hopefully, Disney magic will get us what we need to see.


----------



## Tltorrez

nallepuh said:


> Thanks @yulilin3 for posting that link again. I was trying to make reservations from the regular reservations page where you see all restaurants but couldn't see Rebel Hangar there (which is probably discussed somewhere in the 30 pages in this thread, that I haven't had time to catch up on while at work today ). However, when I followed the link I got reservations for the three of us at 8 pm on May 15th.  We do have the Jedi Mickey dinner at 6 pm that evening so we are only planning on having a couple of Alderaan Ale's and the Yoda Key Lime Cake or a Jabba the Hutt cupcake, just so we can experience the lounge. That should be OK, right? They won't expect everyone to eat a full meal?



That will be fine. It's not really a meal anyway, more like appetizers. In theory you could just order drinks and be fine since its a lounge. Though I know many of us are using this as a meal break.


----------



## shannon006

So I was able to get a reservation! Having never gone to the Rebel Lounge before, is is appropriate for a 7 & 14 year old?


----------



## jesemeca

mykidsrqts said:


> NO WAY!!!  We are arriving early on the 15th.  If a friend who lives in the area can come over and meet us, we will hang out at the pool in the afternoon and then DD disney later for dinner and maybe disneyquest. MK on 16th with breakfast at crystal palace. HS all day 17th (obviously!).  We had planned AK on the 18th but changing to a water park day because I got the kids in the learn to surf program at TL.
> 
> We requested Baseball area at all star sports. That would be great to run into each other wherever it works.


We requested Baseball area too! We have a pre park opening breakfast at Crystal Palace on the 16th. What time is yours for? Maybe we will catch the bus together.


----------



## yulilin3

shannon006 said:


> So I was able to get a reservation! Having never gone to the Rebel Lounge before, is is appropriate for a 7 & 14 year old?


RL is a new thing this year so no one has prior experience, but you can bet it's kids friendly.


----------



## yulilin3

Guys if you are still on the fence with booking Rebel Lounge or want to change your time do it now, some other blogs, fansites are posting that it's now available


----------



## pbb322

Brandiwlf said:


> How early do you need to be for your jta time? At what point will they give away your spot? How long is the show once it starts? Trying to see where I can squeeze it into our jam packed day!!!!



You have to be there 30 minutes before the show starts.  After almost exactly 5 minutes, they will start replacing with wait list kids.  On non-SWW days you might get lucky and no wait list kids are there, but on SWW there are almost always wait list kids standing around hoping to get a spot.  I've seen it happen more than once where a wait list kid was given a spot, and minutes later the original kid showed up but was turned away - such a sad scene!


----------



## mykidsrqts

jesemeca said:


> We requested Baseball area too! We have a pre park opening breakfast at Crystal Palace on the 16th. What time is yours for? Maybe we will catch the bus together.


I feel like we planned the exact same vacation.  Well, you know, great minds.........  Our breakfast is for 8:05!  We love that prepark breakfast and the pics on main street.


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> you get a picture at the Entrance with Vader and Boba Fett for breakfast and with Jedi Mickey for Dinner. Last year their line was holding up everyone, especially in the late morning hours and late evening for dinner. Many people wanted one picture with Vader only, then one with both. Or pictures with each kid individually. This slowed everything down. That plus if every person wants an autograph was a real mess.
> Once inside the characters come to your table


That makes sense. It makes it like CRT or Askershus. Though if they can handle autographs with the greet photo at CRT or Askershus I don't understand why they can't handle it at H&V or SciFi.
All they have to do is say 1 photo only (which they do at the other 2 but it's only 1 character)
If they opt to remove all autographs from the meals we'll just cancel the meals. Those and photos why were are there first and foremost. Food is secondary.


----------



## yulilin3

Got confirmation from the Galactic Breakfast:
Vader and Fett have pre signed autograph cards for you but the characters inside (Stormtrooper, Jawa and Greedo) sign your books
Waiting on Jedi Mickey Dinner


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> That makes sense. It makes it like CRT or Askershus. Though if they can handle autographs with the greet photo at CRT or Askershus I don't understand why they can't handle it at H&V or SciFi.
> All they have to do is say 1 photo only (which they do at the other 2 but it's only 1 character)
> If they opt to remove all autographs from the meals we'll just cancel the meals. Those and photos why were are there first and foremost. Food is secondary.


you could always place the autograph cards in the book, they are not just on a piece of white cardboard, they make them really cute


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Guys if you are still on the fence with booking Rebel Lounge or want to change your time do it now, some other blogs, fansites are posting that it's now available


But no formal word from Disney yet


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> But no formal word from Disney yet


will it ever come?


----------



## pattyw

Question on the Rebel Lounge- is it air conditioned?  I thought Backlot had indoor/outdoor areas. And yesterday was a nightmare trying to book- but I found alot of availability this morning.


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> you could always place the autograph cards in the book, they are not just on a piece of white cardboard, they make them really cute


Good idea. I have done that with other characters that don't sign like Wreck it Ralph. Thanks for keeping us informed on all this.


----------



## yulilin3

pattyw said:


> Question on the Rebel Lounge- is it air conditioned?  I thought Backlot had indoor/outdoor areas. And yesterday was a nightmare trying to book- but I found alot of availability this morning.


it'll be inside. If you are familiar with it it's the level that has the soda machines, closer to the JTA stage


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> For all of you Boba Fett fans, the rumor is that Daniel Logan will pay him.  again.   http://www.thewrap.com/star-wars-2nd-anthology-film-will-be-boba-fetts-origin-story/



I might be alone on this but that's awful news.  I didn't think he was that great an actor.

Also I'm a huge boba fett fan but I don't want a boba fett movie.  Can't some characters just remain mysterious? The sw universe is huge, make a movie about something else.  I also don't want a Yoda movie.  He works much better as the mysterious mentor figure.  

Another point, doesnt boba already have an origin story?


----------



## BadgerGirl84

pattyw said:


> Question on the Rebel Lounge- is it air conditioned?  I thought Backlot had indoor/outdoor areas. And yesterday was a nightmare trying to book- but I found alot of availability this morning.



I'm wondering the same thing. I got a 5:20 reservation for 5/15.


----------



## jesemeca

mykidsrqts said:


> I feel like we planned the exact same vacation.  Well, you know, great minds.........  Our breakfast is for 8:05!  We love that prepark breakfast and the pics on main street.


Ours is for 8:20. I like having a few extra minutes of picture time. I'm sure we will see each other in line. We still like to arrive for when they first let everyone in.


----------



## Artax

I understand they want the line to move...but they also need to understand some people do these meals to save time and are paying good money for that time saved. Autographs should be included in that time. We have pillow cases specifically made for signatures, a card is not going to make me happy. I will wait to see what happens though. Last year I was told Vader wouldn't sign and he did. I was also told by a CM that buzz lightyear doesn't sign, he just hands out cards, but when he saw our pillow case in the past he wanted to sign it. I am going to give it a shot. If mickey doesn't sign, I can get it elsewhere but will still be a bit annoyed.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

> That should be OK, right? They won't expect everyone to eat a full meal?


 
You can order anything you want, even if it is just drinks. This is true at ANY Disney restaurant that isn't fixed price (even then you could just have a drink, but you'd pay for the full meal)



> Having never gone to the Rebel Lounge before, is is appropriate for a 7 & 14 year old?


 
Nobody's ever been there, it has never existed before and nobody will know what it's like prior to may 15. But it is not age restricted. It's a lounge, it sells alcohol, but you can get non-alcoholic beverages. There's no specific kids menu but lots of food choices. Unless you are concerned about your kids being in a venue where there are people drinking alcohol it should be just fine for any age.


----------



## JayLeeJay

I have probably missed this in the past 10-20 pages, but has there been any word on the lightsabers given with the meals? Was it to be a paper one at dinner and a "real" one at breakfast?


----------



## mouseguy77

Apologies if this has already been asked and answered, but is the Rebel Lounge going to be all-you-can-eat or do you just pick 1 item from each part of the menu?


----------



## yulilin3

mouseguy77 said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked and answered, but is the Rebel Lounge going to be all-you-can-eat or do you just pick 1 item from each part of the menu?


menu items.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

it's going to be a la carte. You choose your item from the menu and pay for that item. Or you can choose multple items and pay for each item. Not fixed price.


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> Guys if you are still on the fence with booking Rebel Lounge or want to change your time do it now, some other blogs, fansites are posting that it's now available



It has been said a ton, but Thank You again to yulilin for all the info!!  I found this board only a month ago, and had nothing really booked for our trip.  It's our first time to Disney since having kids, and I had no idea of the planning involved.  Thanks to everyone on this board, I have been able to book so many fun things I would have never been able to get otherwise!!  Our one day at SWW is packed now, and I can't wait to go!  Thank you!!


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> I have probably missed this in the past 10-20 pages, but has there been any word on the lightsabers given with the meals? Was it to be a paper one at dinner and a "real" one at breakfast?


there was a picture posted of it. It's small (not as small as the keychains but not full size either) and they light up. The person in the picture was wearing hers around her neck. They look really cute


----------



## Dugette

The May cancellation thread has a Sci Fi breakfast now, if anyone's looking. I think it said May 14th.


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> It has been said a ton, but Thank You again to yulilin for all the info!!  I found this board only a month ago, and had nothing really booked for our trip.  It's our first time to Disney since having kids, and I had no idea of the planning involved.  Thanks to everyone on this board, I have been able to book so many fun things I would have never been able to get otherwise!!  Our one day at SWW is packed now, and I can't wait to go!  Thank you!!


you're welcome. Hope you have an amazing time


----------



## yulilin3

Just got word from my friend that went last night to Jedi Mickey dinner, I asked her if she noticed people getting autographs or did they get individual autographed cards per character, this is what she said:
We did get a signature card per person and I didn't see anyone getting autographs but that doesn't necessarily mean they don't let people get autographs.


----------



## mouseguy77

yulilin3 said:


> menu items.



Thank you!


----------



## Tltorrez

shannon006 said:


> So I was able to get a reservation! Having never gone to the Rebel Lounge before, is is appropriate for a 7 & 14 year old?



We take our (now age 12) kid to Disney Lounges all the time. It's never been an issue.


----------



## jennab113

I'm starting to wonder if the Jedi Mickey dinner is worth the cost, especially now that I can get cheaper Star Wars food at the Rebel Lounge.  If the characters don't sign, it really isn't worth it.  Right now, I have a reservation the first weekend and the third weekend and I may cancel the first one and just try to get pictures/autographs at the regular meet and maybe cancel the second one if I already have all of them.  But I am keeping at least 1 breakfast.  Even though bad guy autographs don't interest me that much, I love breakfast food. 

Probably a dumb question, but I'll be able to find a Star Wars baseball cap at Darth's Mall, right?  I just got put on an antibiotic that I will still be finishing the first couple days I'm in Florida and my already pale, prone to burning skin will be extra sensitive.  I looked for hats online, but couldn't find anything I liked on Disney Store, Think Geek, or Super Hero Stuff.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I'm starting to wonder if the Jedi Mickey dinner is worth the cost, especially now that I can get cheaper Star Wars food at the Rebel Lounge.  If the characters don't sign, it really isn't worth it.  Right now, I have a reservation the first weekend and the third weekend and I may cancel the first one and just try to get pictures/autographs at the regular meet and maybe cancel the second one if I already have all of them.  But I am keeping at least 1 breakfast.  Even though bad guy autographs don't interest me that much, I love breakfast food.
> 
> Probably a dumb question, but I'll be able to find a Star Wars baseball cap at Darth's Mall, right?  I just got put on an antibiotic that I will still be finishing the first couple days I'm in Florida and my already pale, prone to burning skin will be extra sensitive.  I looked for hats online, but couldn't find anything I liked on Disney Store, Think Geek, or Super Hero Stuff.


bought this one 2 weeks ago at DHS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



The value of these character meals falls completely on personal opinion. They are great to save time and energy (because of the heat or possible rain) to get all of them in one place. As I was reminded a couple of minutes ago the gang at Dinner sign their generic name (MIckey, Minnie,etc) so you could get that same autograph from other places around property. It's a very personal decision


----------



## Tltorrez

Artax said:


> I understand they want the line to move...but they also need to understand some people do these meals to save time and are paying good money for that time saved. Autographs should be included in that time. We have pillow cases specifically made for signatures, a card is not going to make me happy. I will wait to see what happens though. Last year I was told Vader wouldn't sign and he did. I was also told by a CM that buzz lightyear doesn't sign, he just hands out cards, but when he saw our pillow case in the past he wanted to sign it. I am going to give it a shot. If mickey doesn't sign, I can get it elsewhere but will still be a bit annoyed.



All the times we've met Buzz, he's signed. I have tons of Buzz signatures. And once at DHS Buzz spent like 5 minutes drawing DS a whole picture. The handlers were getting really antsy because he took so long. Afterwards, I asked DS what he said to him to get that kind of interaction - he told him he had Buzz pajamas.


----------



## Bugdozer

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, don't shoot the messenger
> Some reports from both character meals are indicating that the characters are not signing autograph books to keep the lines moving smoothly.
> At breakfast I have confirmation that you get a card with Vader's autograph (still waiting on confirmation about Fett and the characters inside)
> For dinner you get a card with signature of all of them. You can take one picture with Jedi Mickey at the entrance and then as many as you want with the characters inside.
> As soon as I find out more I'll post it. I know some of you are making really cute autograph books but this system makes total sense to me.



This better not be true! The only reason I booked the dinner and the breakfast was so my granddaughter can get autographs without having to wait in a queue outside in the heat. I figured she would be guaranteed at least the characters at the meals for her book. If this turns out to be true then I will probably cancel both meals as the food is not worth the cost I only wanted her to have pics and autographs with the characters. This will disappoint me greatly!!


----------



## AngiTN

Tltorrez said:


> For those of you not SW-obsessed, I updated the blank Mickey Heads in sheet 4 to be May - Flower & Garden themed.
> 
> Sheet 1: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQ0dKS2RyYzVRQTA/view?usp=sharing (SWW Logo, GG Logo, Jedi Mickey)
> 
> Sheet 2: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SQVJXSkl5NzZKYkU/view?usp=sharing (Mickey/Yoda Logo, R2, C3PO, Guinea Pig)
> 
> Sheet 3: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SM2ZBNkJ0OFZDWkE/view?usp=sharing (Darth Vader, Stormtrooper, XWing Mickey, Jedi Mickey/Yoda)
> 
> Sheet 4: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SWmpsTktETUw2Q00/view?usp=sharing (SWW V, Boba Fett, May/Flower & Garden)
> 
> Sheet 5: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5I5yufNJ51SYVVOZUNreW9pdDQ/view?usp=sharing (SWW I - IV)
> 
> Let me know if there are any issues.


I wonder if you would be interested in some sort of similar thing but for the Dis'ers going to the 24 Hour Day? Sorry if this is the wrong method to ask. There are several of us going to the Wishes that night and it would be great to "spot" each other via the LGMH


----------



## yulilin3

Like I said personal choice...but, if anyone is cancelling meals please make sure to post them here first so that others that are waiting can coordinate and pick them up.
You would be spreading some magic


----------



## slaveone

For baseball caps good asst yesterday at both tattooine traders and mickeys of Hollywood. Boba and jango fett the one yuillin posted and some others. Boba fett hat is different this year. Mesh sport back instead of full hard cotton.


----------



## Cluelyss

HS question, unrelated to SWW (sorry!).

Saw someone posted the Singin' in the Rain umbrella on the "Things No Longer Seen in Disney World" thread.....is it gone?!


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> For baseball caps good asst yesterday at both tattooine traders and mickeys of Hollywood. Boba and jango fett the one yuillin posted and some others. Boba fett hat is different this year. Mesh sport back instead of full hard cotton.


hats are my weakness. I have waaaay to many of them


----------



## slaveone

Cluelyss said:


> HS question, unrelated to SWW (sorry!).
> 
> Saw someone posted the Singin' in the Rain umbrella on the "Things No Longer Seen in Disney World" thread.....is it gone?!


It's there and was working yesterday.


----------



## yulilin3

ok, my friend got back to me (her whole job thing is getting in the way  )
It was one card with all of their names and she's pretty sure it was their SW names. She's going to get a picture of the card and send it to me tonight. This is for the Jedi Mickey dinner
EDIT TO ADD: each person gets a card


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Just as personal opinion and what I guess you could call "support" for the whole pre-autographed thing. We did the breakfast last year on May the 4th, and we were expecting delays not only was this the first year they were doing the breakfast but also the first breakfast EVER. Our ADR got pushed back by over an hour and a half just to get into Sci-Fi. And when we did get into the building its easy to tell why they went with the cards the family in front of us was 8 total members. Each one had to separately take a pic with Vader and Boba and three different pictures with them all together plus each of the four kids wanted an autograph and a personal conversation. By the time we got to Vader and Boba another 30-45 mins had passed. By this time it was already 11:30.  We didn't feel rushed for the meal but the kids in front of us were disappointed because they stormtroopers never got to their table because they got sat when we did which was already running into scheduled lunch ADR's.  So while we got to have our breakfast and see characters 1/4 of it wasn't star wars themed becuase they HAD to switch to normal setting. Plus they also gave us "tickets" to see Fantasmic in the dining package area that night and a golden FP for any ride. And we weren't the only ones. And I'm sure they had to o the same the whole day for all the other ADR's that got so far pushed back. My feeling is that they have done this with the cards as that is an easier place to limit how long people spend there because they can't put a limit on to how long you stay and eat and soak in the atmosphere.

Even with all the curfuffle of last year the BF and I booked the breakfast again this year for the 16th the very day it was announced they would do it again. The food is awesome (which saying that you didn't book an ADR for food is just weird..then just pack a sandwich for lines and save some $$$ for merch.) The atmosphere was perfect and the character interaction we got was so awesome! It made our May the Fourth magical. So before you go cancelling because of one presigned card and get into a tizzy about please remember all the other perks you are getting for the $ and that these meals are something that is extra special even with a card.


----------



## ArielRae

At my Wegmans grocery store and found these.


----------



## AngiTN

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Just as personal opinion and what I guess you could call "support" for the whole pre-autographed thing. We did the breakfast last year on May the 4th, and we were expecting delays not only was this the first year they were doing the breakfast but also the first breakfast EVER. Our ADR got pushed back by over an hour and a half just to get into Sci-Fi. And when we did get into the building its easy to tell why they went with the cards the family in front of us was 8 total members. Each one had to separately take a pic with Vader and Boba and three different pictures with them all together plus each of the four kids wanted an autograph and a personal conversation. By the time we got to Vader and Boba another 30-45 mins had passed. By this time it was already 11:30.  We didn't feel rushed for the meal but the kids in front of us were disappointed because they stormtroopers never got to their table because they got sat when we did which was already running into scheduled lunch ADR's.  So while we got to have our breakfast and see characters 1/4 of it wasn't star wars themed becuase they HAD to switch to normal setting. Plus they also gave us "tickets" to see Fantasmic in the dining package area that night and a golden FP for any ride. And we weren't the only ones. And I'm sure they had to o the same the whole day for all the other ADR's that got so far pushed back. My feeling is that they have done this with the cards as that is an easier place to limit how long people spend there because they can't put a limit on to how long you stay and eat and soak in the atmosphere.
> 
> Even with all the curfuffle of last year the BF and I booked the breakfast again this year for the 16th the very day it was announced they would do it again. The food is awesome (which saying that you didn't book an ADR for food is just weird..then just pack a sandwich for lines and save some $$$ for merch.) The atmosphere was perfect and the character interaction we got was so awesome! It made our May the Fourth magical. So before you go cancelling because of one presigned card and get into a tizzy about please remember all the other perks you are getting for the $ and that these meals are something that is extra special even with a card.


I just don't understand why Disney can make this work at Askershus and CRT. You get 1 photo, everyone must be in the photo that wants to be in it. They tell you that when it's your turn and they enforce it with no problems there. Surely the folks at HS can figure it out if the folks at Epcot or MK can.


----------



## yulilin3

just to add on what @MunchkinandSugarBear  said.
My friend did the breakfast last year and she said that the characters felt rushed, maybe because of the whole time thing. This year for dinner she said that they had great interactions with all of them, all the characters were playful and it didn't seem rushed at all.
I'm doing dinner Sunday and will give an unbiased report


----------



## yulilin3

finally out...same story we already have from SW.com
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...unge-experience-coming-to-star-wars-weekends/


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> finally out...same story we already have from SW.com
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...unge-experience-coming-to-star-wars-weekends/


Sheesh, about time! LOL


----------



## yulilin3

already posted my question (it's under review) now lets see if she answers...I asked if there would be characters and the prices for the items


----------



## jthornton94

Prices would be nice for the Hanger since I think I need one of everything listed!


----------



## Bugdozer

Sorry but I do not book a character breakfast for the food.  You may think it's crazy but I can get scrambled eggs and bacon and waffles anywhere and not pay $50. My main goal with any character meal has always been the characters .  Glad many people will go before we get there so I can make a more informed decision .


----------



## Metz172

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Just as personal opinion and what I guess you could call "support" for the whole pre-autographed thing. We did the breakfast last year on May the 4th, and we were expecting delays not only was this the first year they were doing the breakfast but also the first breakfast EVER. Our ADR got pushed back by over an hour and a half just to get into Sci-Fi. And when we did get into the building its easy to tell why they went with the cards the family in front of us was 8 total members. Each one had to separately take a pic with Vader and Boba and three different pictures with them all together plus each of the four kids wanted an autograph and a personal conversation. By the time we got to Vader and Boba another 30-45 mins had passed. By this time it was already 11:30.  We didn't feel rushed for the meal but the kids in front of us were disappointed because they stormtroopers never got to their table because they got sat when we did which was already running into scheduled lunch ADR's.  So while we got to have our breakfast and see characters 1/4 of it wasn't star wars themed becuase they HAD to switch to normal setting. Plus they also gave us "tickets" to see Fantasmic in the dining package area that night and a golden FP for any ride. And we weren't the only ones. And I'm sure they had to o the same the whole day for all the other ADR's that got so far pushed back. My feeling is that they have done this with the cards as that is an easier place to limit how long people spend there because they can't put a limit on to how long you stay and eat and soak in the atmosphere.
> 
> Even with all the curfuffle of last year the BF and I booked the breakfast again this year for the 16th the very day it was announced they would do it again. The food is awesome (which saying that you didn't book an ADR for food is just weird..then just pack a sandwich for lines and save some $$$ for merch.) The atmosphere was perfect and the character interaction we got was so awesome! It made our May the Fourth magical. So before you go cancelling because of one presigned card and get into a tizzy about please remember all the other perks you are getting for the $ and that these meals are something that is extra special even with a card.



There is no way that much of a delay would work into my schedule.  I would have been so upset to waste that much time waiting.  It totally negates the argument about getting the ADR to avoid waiting in line to get autographs.


----------



## yulilin3

jthornton94 said:


> Prices would be nice for the Hanger since I think I need one of everything listed!


I know me too, but we have ressies for each weekend so we can try them all without such a big hit.
If anyone wants to ask the same questions it's better because then she will be forced to answer


----------



## Monykalyn

LOL that DPB _finally_ got its act together!! Seriously - how do folks survive a Disney trip without threads like these?

I expect my DH will discover this sometime in the next week and ask me about it...good thing I am waaaaayyy ahead of the curve


----------



## Monykalyn

yulilin3 said:


> I know me too, but we have ressies for each weekend so we can try them all without such a big hit.
> If anyone wants to ask the same questions it's better because then she will be forced to answer


I asked on prices too-and if it is a table vs quick service


----------



## yulilin3

When I'm trying to make a decision I always make a pros and cons list. Here's my pros and cons on character meals
Pros: you get to meet multiple characters, in A/C without waiting several hours in the sun and heat or worse, they get cancelled because of rain.
        you get a good quality, star wars themed meal, The breakfast has a great SW atmosphere. A great place to sit down, again in A/C and relax for an hour
         At breakfast you get a cute lightsaber souvenir and Dinner you get a free download of your pick with Jedi Mickey
Cons: Price
         Some characters will not sign your book but you will receive their autographs on cards

And then make the best decision that acomodates you and your family


----------



## Felipe4

There's quite a bit of availability for the Rebel Hangar on 6/13 and 6/14 now. 

Would anyone suggest pushing back my 4:00 Hangar reservation to 4:15 since we'll probably be heading there from SotS? I thought we might be OK since most places have a 15 minute grace period, but not sure. Guess we won't really know until May 15th.

I was alternatively thinking that if I had a 4:15, it could already be a bit hectic inside assuming people are waiting for walk-ups too - we're essentially going there for appetizers and drinks before Jedi Mickey at 6:25, so we're not in a HUGE rush.


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> There's quite a bit of availability for the Rebel Hangar on 6/13 and 6/14 now.
> 
> Would anyone suggest pushing back my 4:00 Hangar reservation to 4:15 since we'll probably be heading there from SotS? I thought we might be OK since most places have a 15 minute grace period, but not sure. Guess we won't really know until May 15th.
> 
> I was alternatively thinking that if I had a 4:15, it could already be a bit hectic inside assuming people are waiting for walk-ups too - we're essentially going there for appetizers and drinks before Jedi Mickey at 6:25, so we're not in a HUGE rush.


I would push it back so that you're not rushing from SotS to the Hangar


----------



## Artax

yulilin3 said:


> finally out...same story we already have from SW.com
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...unge-experience-coming-to-star-wars-weekends/



haha its about time...Funny if you click on the gallery link it takes you to the same page I found earlier. It even still has the dead link where it says "click here"


----------



## dktnLegends

First post here anywhere, huge thank you to everyone on this thread.
I was able to snag a 5:10 reservation for Rebel Hangar. How long should I plan on a meal like this taking in my plans? We have a FP+ for the 7:00 Obi-Wan and Beyond show. My gut tells me this is more than enough time but I wanted to make sure we won't be pushing it.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Bugdozer said:


> Sorry but I do not book a character breakfast for the food.  You may think it's crazy but I can get scrambled eggs and bacon and waffles anywhere and not pay $50. My main goal with any character meal has always been the characters .  Glad many people will go before we get there so I can make a more informed decision .



Which is why I suggested that if the Character personalized autographs and individual pictures are the ONLY thing you care about then cancel the ADR. Pack some sandwiches or whatever and stand in their lines. Because otherwise I have a strong feeling you will feel like the $ you spent on the meal could have been used elsewhere. Again just personal but we liked it so much not because of "no wait" for charecters and their interaction but the other things I mentioned.



Metz172 said:


> There is no way that much of a delay would work into my schedule.  I would have been so upset to waste that much time waiting.  It totally negates the argument about getting the ADR to avoid waiting in line to get autographs.



And I completely understand how that something like this would throw people so far off course. For us we didn't have a tight plan that day we had FP but we could certainly miss those. We got to see characters that we wouldn't stand in line for, plus we got to eat great food AND so much of it that we weren't hungry that day until way later in the evening. And just the atmosphere of the meal made it and even the whole mess so worth it for us.


----------



## yulilin3

dktnLegends said:


> First post here anywhere, huge thank you to everyone on this thread.
> I was able to snag a 5:10 reservation for Rebel Hangar. How long should I plan on a meal like this taking in my plans? We have a FP+ for the 7:00 Obi-Wan and Beyond show. My gut tells me this is more than enough time but I wanted to make sure we won't be pushing it.


 seriously what is it about this thread that makes the long time lurkers come out of hiding, I love it!!
You'll be fine, time wise


----------



## yulilin3

dktnLegends said:


> First post here anywhere, huge thank you to everyone on this thread.
> I was able to snag a 5:10 reservation for Rebel Hangar. How long should I plan on a meal like this taking in my plans? We have a FP+ for the 7:00 Obi-Wan and Beyond show. My gut tells me this is more than enough time but I wanted to make sure we won't be pushing it.


and she has a link to Darth's Mall but it's from last year smh


----------



## yulilin3

not SWW related but here's the announcement
http://infinityinquirer.com/2015/05/05/disney-infinity-3-0-star-wars-officially-announced/


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> I know me too, but we have ressies for each weekend so we can try them all without such a big hit.
> If anyone wants to ask the same questions it's better because then she will be forced to answer



Here's what I asked. I didn't want to make it too similar so that they don't post it

I too would like to know. Are there going to be characters walking around? Both from the “light side” and from the “dark side”? Also what are the prices on the items? Are any of the drinks getting glow cubes and anything “special”? I just so excited for this


----------



## Brandiwlf

Thanks for the updates about showing up early for jta, that's exactly what I was wondering.  If we are at park open and have 5 options for jta times that work for us in between reservationa, fpp, etc is it pretty likely that we will get in? By park open I mean at the gates by 7 lol! Also about how long do you estimate it will take to sign up? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## CinderElsa

Ewok lovers - no Chirpa for SWW, but we're getting updated Wicket along with Logray & Teebo.


----------



## Felipe4

"Unable to check for available tables at this time" again. FOILED!


----------



## Beezle2

I think getting Rebel Hanger nailed down means I might be done tweaking our SWW plans. We will be there for weekend 5 and have all 3 days of it so I think we will get everything we want done and then some. We are staying onsite.

6/12
Arrive 7-7:15
See the opening show and then head straight for Chewbacca. If we have time we will ride Star Tours standby.
9:30 Sci-fi breakfast
Animation Academy after bfast and just take in the sights until around 12:30-1pm we might get some SW pic's and autographs and see if GMR is doable
Pool break
Return by 3- 3:15
Toy FP at 3:35
Rebel Hangar res at 4:10
Oz FP 4:50
Characterpalooza 6pm
Maul 6:30
We want to swing by the dance party before 9pm
See the fireworks at 9:30 and maybe the second F! We will play that by ear as we have another night we could go.

6/13
Arrive 7-7:15
RR FP 8:15 see if we can get in a quick sb single rider second ride
Get seat for parade by 9:30. Shady side!
TT FP 11:10
maybe B&Beast show
Lunch at Mama Melrose at 12
Take in the sights until  our SOTS FP at 2:50 see that show and then head out by 3 ish
nap
We will have dinner and swim at Port Orleans and see the Yehaa Bob show in the evening

6/14
Pool morning at CBR
HS by 4pm
Toy FP 3:55
H&V Galactic dinner res at 5:10
Characterpalooza 6pm
STours FP at 645
Filling in here with character autographs and whatever comes along and visiting Darth's Mall
TT FP at 9pm
Fireworks at 9:30 and maybe F! if we didn't see it already.

I'm so excited to have gotten everything we wanted in! Thank you for this thread


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I've thought about moving my Rebel Hangar up from 4:05. However the website is currently "unable to check" again. My friend will be there and she can hold the fort while I head over from Stars of the Saga, so I might just keep it where it is.


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Thanks for the updates about showing up early for jta, that's exactly what I was wondering.  If we are at park open and have 5 options for jta times that work for us in between reservationa, fpp, etc is it pretty likely that we will get in? By park open I mean at the gates by 7 lol! Also about how long do you estimate it will take to sign up? Thanks so much!!!


it really depends how far back you are once you're in line, it can take anywhere from 5 minutes to 30 minutes


----------



## yulilin3

that was the quickest turn around story on DPB, they usually stay about an hour before a new story comes in, this one took what, like, 20 minutes?


----------



## Felipe4

MakiraMarlena said:


> I've thought about moving my Rebel Hangar up from 4:05. However the website is currently "unable to check" again. My friend will be there and she can hold the fort while I head over from Stars of the Saga, so I might just keep it where it is.



It's back for me now. Just got a 4:15 on 6/13. Subsequently released my 4:00.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Whew. I finally was able to get RH for the 15th this morning after trying for 2 days to get that darned webpage to book it! They will go a lot more quickly now that it has been announced. Not 100% sure we will keep it since we have one on Sunday, but could be a nice break from the heat. I saw this asked but not sure it was answered...if I remember correctly the area is open ish - but they still blast AC in there?

I never get character autographs. I go to the specialty meals totally for the ambiance (which is also the driving force behind why I go to Disney in and of itself , and for funny photos. So really, a signature card is just a bonus for me now as a souvenir. I am way more excited about the light saber necklace though!



CinderElsa said:


> Ewok lovers - no Chirpa for SWW, but we're getting updated Wicket along with Logray & Teebo.


 
Forgive me if I am confused - but do you mean characters or the plush I saw in the merchandise video?


----------



## Ninja Mom

I am going to be at Weekend ONE festivities Friday, Saturday and Sunday. *I thought it might be fun if we posted pictures of ourselves wearing our Star Wars shirts *so that we could recognize each other as we all hoof it over to Chewies line first thing on Friday morning and then chase each other around the parks all weekend. 

If you see me you can scream "HEY NINJA MOM!" and make me think the Cops have finally caught up with me. This is a solo trip for me (no family) but I will be meeting friends off and on the whole time I am there. Don't be afraid to come over and say hello. There are only 3 restraining orders out against me this week ; )

So to kick things off here are the shirts that I will be wearing:

I'll probably be wearing this one on Friday

 

I'm thinking this one for Saturday:
 

Then I'm thinking this one on Sunday when I am hoping to meet the Modal Nodes (I have ALL of their albums!) (PS. They don't have any albums...)



And then this for the Star Wars Breakfast at Sci Fi on Monday:

 

So that's it.

 I will definitely be at the *Rebel Hangar on Saturday May 16th @ (4:20pm)*
* And on Sunday May 17th @ 4:45pm* each time with different groups of friends. I also hope to make the post parade Saturday lunch meet at ABC Cantina and my show schedule is: Friday Stars of the Saga, Saturday: Star Wars Rebels and Sunday: Obi Wan and Beyond.

See you there!

~NM


----------



## MakiraMarlena

website says...all early RH booked up for 5/16. first available time is coming up at 6:55.

I've also got a breakfast on a later weekend...but it's nearly lunch. the food was great last year but is it $50 for the second year great? I have some time to decide


----------



## disneydennis

after losing the 530 I had for 5/16, was able to get 540 just now.  so the system has been extremely buggy, but we're good to go.
Count me as another hoping prices etc.. get released soon!!!  So excited.
Between getting married last month and all that stress, I missed all the FPs for the shows every weekend.  This makes up for some of that let down.
Still holding out hope that we're able to get a few Stars of the Saga shows at least closer to the weekends.


----------



## Fire14

some of you got your questions in lights. I asked if TIW discounts would be allowed, and for chow/drink prices. also asked about glow items


----------



## CinderElsa

AThrillingChase said:


> Forgive me if I am confused - but do you mean characters or the plush I saw in the merchandise video?


I was referring to the plush.


----------



## tesslor

jennab113 said:


> I'm starting to wonder if the Jedi Mickey dinner is worth the cost, especially now that I can get cheaper Star Wars food at the Rebel Lounge.  If the characters don't sign, it really isn't worth it.  Right now, I have a reservation the first weekend and the third weekend and I may cancel the first one and just try to get pictures/autographs at the regular meet and maybe cancel the second one if I already have all of them.  But I am keeping at least 1 breakfast.  Even though bad guy autographs don't interest me that much, I love breakfast food.
> 
> Probably a dumb question, but I'll be able to find a Star Wars baseball cap at Darth's Mall, right?  I just got put on an antibiotic that I will still be finishing the first couple days I'm in Florida and my already pale, prone to burning skin will be extra sensitive.  I looked for hats online, but couldn't find anything I liked on Disney Store, Think Geek, or Super Hero Stuff.



We found a few really great hats at Target.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Whew. I finally was able to get RH for the 15th this morning after trying for 2 days to get that darned webpage to book it! They will go a lot more quickly now that it has been announced. Not 100% sure we will keep it since we have one on Sunday, but could be a nice break from the heat. I saw this asked but not sure it was answered...*if I remember correctly the area is open ish - but they still blast AC in there?*
> 
> I never get character autographs. I go to the specialty meals totally for the ambiance (which is also the driving force behind why I go to Disney in and of itself , and for funny photos. So really, a signature card is just a bonus for me now as a souvenir. I am way more excited about the light saber necklace though!
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if I am confused - but do you mean characters or the plush I saw in the merchandise video?


It's completely inside, they are using the rooms closer to the JTA stage for the Hangar. In this video is the whole inside area until second 44


----------



## Metz172

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Which is why I suggested that if the Character personalized autographs and individual pictures are the ONLY thing you care about then cancel the ADR. Pack some sandwiches or whatever and stand in their lines. Because otherwise I have a strong feeling you will feel like the $ you spent on the meal could have been used elsewhere. Again just personal but we liked it so much not because of "no wait" for charecters and their interaction but the other things I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> And I completely understand how that something like this would throw people so far off course. For us we didn't have a tight plan that day we had FP but we could certainly miss those. We got to see characters that we wouldn't stand in line for, plus we got to eat great food AND so much of it that we weren't hungry that day until way later in the evening. And just the atmosphere of the meal made it and even the whole mess so worth it for us.


It's great that there are so many options  to accommodate the many ways people like to do their trips.


----------



## OZMom

mamadragona said:


> I did think about trying to save money to fly out of pvd, but our airport here is so close, it just wasn't worth the drive.  Happy flying!!


 We just lucked out the PVD is the closest airport to us. Usually we drive, but we got a great deal on flights and since we're only there a few days we figured it was worth the $ to fly. Have a great flight!! 


mykidsrqts said:


> NO WAY!!!  We are arriving early on the 15th.  If a friend who lives in the area can come over and meet us, we will hang out at the pool in the afternoon and then DD disney later for dinner and maybe disneyquest. MK on 16th with breakfast at crystal palace. HS all day 17th (obviously!).  We had planned AK on the 18th but changing to a water park day because I got the kids in the learn to surf program at TL.
> 
> We requested Baseball area at all star sports. That would be great to run into each other wherever it works.



We have a pre-park opening CP on the 16th as well!


----------



## Bugdozer

yulilin3 said:


> When I'm trying to make a decision I always make a pros and cons list. Here's my pros and cons on character meals
> Pros: you get to meet multiple characters, in A/C without waiting several hours in the sun and heat or worse, they get cancelled because of rain.
> you get a good quality, star wars themed meal, The breakfast has a great SW atmosphere. A great place to sit down, again in A/C and relax for an hour
> At breakfast you get a cute lightsaber souvenir and Dinner you get a free download of your pick with Jedi Mickey
> Cons: Price
> Some characters will not sign your book but you will receive their autographs on cards
> 
> And then make the best decision that acomodates you and your family



That is what I will have to do weigh the cons and pros.  I don't pack sandwiches and wait in the lines because I am trying to avoid long wait in the heat.  I'll just have to wait and see what some other people think of it and see how it is done and make a decision. since it's only a one day cancellation policy I have time    The free picture download won't be a big deal for us because I am buying the memory maker anyways


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Fire14 said:


> some of you got your questions in lights. I asked if TIW discounts would be allowed, and for chow/drink prices. also asked about glow items


 
About the rebel lounge?

TIW: someone asked when booking and was told no discounts.

food drink prices for rebel lounge: have not been published anywhere. We will find out May 15.

glow items: unknown. Nothing published about the Rebel Lounge has said anything about glow items. We will find this out May 15 also.


----------



## yulilin3

@Ninja Mom  so happy you are hydrating properly


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> TIW: someone asked when booking and was told no.
> 
> food drink prices for rebel lounge: have not been published anywhere
> 
> glow items: unknown. Nothing published about the Rebel Lounge has said anything about glow items.


we are just trying for her to answer some questions


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> by the sound of it you get a card with all of the characters at the dinner, so no signing at the table. Like I said I'm still waiting for more, first hand account info.



We can still get pictures with all of the characters at these meals, though, right?  I mean, clearly don't take more than 1 or 2, but that's the big thing for our kids  - they don't care about autographs.


----------



## OZMom

Ninja Mom said:


> I am going to be at Weekend ONE festivities Friday, Saturday and Sunday. *I thought it might be fun if we posted pictures of ourselves wearing our Star Wars shirts *so that we could recognize each other as we all hoof it over to Chewies line first thing on Friday morning and then chase each other around the parks all weekend.
> 
> If you see me you can scream "HEY NINJA MOM!" and make me think the Cops have finally caught up with me. This is a solo trip for me (no family) but I will be meeting friends off and on the whole time I am there. Don't be afraid to come over and say hello. There are only 3 restraining orders out against me this week ; )
> 
> So to kick things off here are the shirts that I will be wearing:
> 
> I'll probably be wearing this one on Friday
> 
> View attachment 93151
> 
> I'm thinking this one for Saturday:
> View attachment 93152
> 
> Then I'm thinking this one on Sunday when I am hoping to meet the Modal Nodes (I have ALL of their albums!) (PS. They don't have any albums...)
> 
> View attachment 93153
> 
> And then this for the Star Wars Breakfast at Sci Fi on Monday:
> 
> View attachment 93154
> 
> So that's it.
> 
> I will definitely be at the *Rebel Hangar on Saturday May 16th @ (4:20pm)
> And on Sunday May 17th @ 4:45pm* each time with different groups of friends. I also hope to make the post parade Saturday lunch meet at ABC Cantina and my show schedule is: Friday Stars of the Saga, Saturday: Star Wars Rebels and Sunday: Obi Wan and Beyond.
> 
> See you there!
> 
> ~NM



 Alright, I'll play. I don't have a picture of myself in my Star Wars shirts, but this is us, so if you see us feel free to say "Hey OZmom and "Mr OZmom" because it will make me laugh and permanently cement in DH's mind that I have lost it.  We will be at HS on the 15th, we are doing the "Chewie run", Galactic breakfast at 9:30 and RH at 4:10. Looking forward to meeting some of my fellow Guinea Pig Dissers


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> finally out...same story we already have from SW.com
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...unge-experience-coming-to-star-wars-weekends/


Well, this coming out now may be why there was so much difficulty booking yesterday. I suspect we were asking to book something that wasn't 100% ready yet. Not that anything with Disney is ever 100% ready. But it was really not ready yesterday and as such, we had to do what felt like pulling teeth to get a ressie booked. 




Bugdozer said:


> Sorry but I do not book a character breakfast for the food.  You may think it's crazy but I can get scrambled eggs and bacon and waffles anywhere and not pay $50. My main goal with any character meal has always been the characters .  Glad many people will go before we get there so I can make a more informed decision .


Same plan I have. I'm not jumping to cancel anything right now. I have more than 2 weeks worth of meals to get reviews on. Who knows how they'll run by then?


----------



## Ninja Mom

yulilin3 said:


> @Ninja Mom  so happy you are hydrating properly


 Yes.. I have been paying attention!
~NM


----------



## Cynister

I'll be canceling a reservation for Rebel Hangar later tonight for 5/23 @ 4pm for 4. Let me know if anyone's interested.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> We can still get pictures with all of the characters at these meals, though, right?  I mean, clearly don't take more than 1 or 2, but that's the big thing for our kids  - they don't care about autographs.


yes, you can get pictures with all of them


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Just got a call from Disney.  Guess they are personally calling everyone whose wishes FP was canceled for the 24 hour party and assuring us its a mistake.  That's nice of Disney.


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Well, this coming out now may be why there was so much difficulty booking yesterday. I suspect we were asking to book something that wasn't 100% ready yet. Not that anything with Disney is ever 100% ready. But it was really not ready yesterday and as such, we had to do what felt like pulling teeth to get a ressie booked.
> 
> 
> 
> Same plan I have. I'm not jumping to cancel anything right now. I have more than 2 weeks worth of meals to get reviews on. Who knows how they'll run by then?


 They actually never announced the character meals, we just knew they were open.
Just double checked, there was mention of them on the post dated February 17th


----------



## AngiTN

Ninja Mom said:


> I am going to be at Weekend ONE festivities Friday, Saturday and Sunday. *I thought it might be fun if we posted pictures of ourselves wearing our Star Wars shirts *so that we could recognize each other as we all hoof it over to Chewies line first thing on Friday morning and then chase each other around the parks all weekend.
> 
> ~NM


DGD and I will be in the following (though I'll be in shorts vs. pants) for the morning. Same thing we wore yesterday. DH doesn't play  . I'll be changing in the afternoon but not sure what shirt yet. Maybe the twin moon tank from Her Universe


----------



## Leger13

I also asked for more info on RH on the Disney Blog.  They're being so vague on the whole thing!  The plans for SWW and the way it's all come about is frustrating and makes it impossible to plan anything.


----------



## yulilin3

Leger13 said:


> I also asked for more info on RH on the Disney Blog.  They're being so vague on the whole thing!  The plans for SWW and the way it's all come about is frustrating and makes it impossible to plan anything.


imagine 2 years ago when there was NO information until the first weekend.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Oh on the blog. I don't think she will answer most of those questions. I would bet they will NOT post the prices ahead of time. and it looks for sure like TIW is a "No" because it's a special event.


----------



## Monykalyn

OK-1st-someone video the Chewie Run that first weekend! Help me get my SWW fix before I can go
2nd-now y'all need to get buttons that say "I'm here for the Chewie run" for the first day too! (And of course claim royalty rights when Disney sees this as an opportunity to make more money with an "official" Chewie Run)


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

OZMom said:


> Alright, I'll play. I don't have a picture of myself in my Star Wars shirts, but this is us, so if you see us feel free to say "Hey OZmom and "Mr OZmom" because it will make me laugh and permanently cement in DH's mind that I have lost it.  We will be at HS on the 15th, we are doing the "Chewie run", Galactic breakfast at 9:30 and RH at 4:10. Looking forward to meeting some of my fellow Guinea Pig Dissers


we will be at Chewie bright and early on the 15th - last year we were 3rd  in line - I told DH he needs to move up this year!

Our pool needs a picture of all 3 of us together (we have pool attendants who check us in) - I'm hoping to get a Diser to take a picture of the 3 of us with Chewie (he needs to be in the pool picture obviously!).

I don't have a picture in our SW shirts yet but I should be in a Chewie shirt on Friday, probably an Ewok shirt on Saturday and a general black Star Wars shirt on Sunday.  At Rebel Lounge on Sunday at 5:35.   We will of course be wearing our SWW Guinea Pigs buttons


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

I asked about glow items and characters as well - we shall see


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> finally out...same story we already have from SW.com
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...unge-experience-coming-to-star-wars-weekends/



And how many of the questions are from here? ;-)

It says Tusken Fridge a Raiders is in Darth's Mall. Why would they put a snack stand in the store?


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> OK-1st-someone video the Chewie Run that first weekend! Help me get my SWW fix before I can go
> 2nd-now y'all need to get buttons that say "I'm here for the Chewie run" for the first day too! (And of course claim royalty rights when Disney sees this as an opportunity to make more money with an "official" Chewie Run)


"I survived the Chewie Dash of 2015"


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> And how many of the questions are from here? ;-)
> 
> It says Tusken Fridge a Raiders is in Darth's Mall. Why would they put a snack stand in the store?


they've done that 2 years in a row. Last year it was called Ackbar Snackbar


----------



## MakiraMarlena

They put a snack stand in the store last year.


----------



## Tltorrez

Monykalyn said:


> LOL that DPB _finally_ got its act together!! Seriously - how do folks survive a Disney trip without threads like these?
> 
> I expect my DH will discover this sometime in the next week and ask me about it...good thing I am waaaaayyy ahead of the curve



*lol* I love it when family members send me *breakung news*.


----------



## pookadoo77

Are the glow items, I mean glow ice cubes, usually in drinks at the dessert party? If so are they only in the alcoholic adult drinks? TY!!


----------



## delmar411

Tltorrez said:


> And how many of the questions are from here? ;-)
> 
> It says Tusken Fridge a Raiders is in Darth's Mall. Why would they put a snack stand in the store?



Because there is always a snack stand in there. People stay in there a good while amd it takes a while to get in.


----------



## Tltorrez

dktnLegends said:


> First post here anywhere, huge thank you to everyone on this thread.
> I was able to snag a 5:10 reservation for Rebel Hangar. How long should I plan on a meal like this taking in my plans? We have a FP+ for the 7:00 Obi-Wan and Beyond show. My gut tells me this is more than enough time but I wanted to make sure we won't be pushing it.



What weekend? Looks like enough time normally. But this venue is brand new. I would expect later reservations to get pushed back but how. Ugh remains to be seen.


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Are the glow items, I mean glow ice cubes, usually in drinks at the dessert party? If so are they only in the alcoholic adult drinks? TY!!


not for the dessert party, just the special pop up bars they have around the park and inside the Mall


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Ugh...I just "stalked" her blog posts and this girl is NOT good at responding to questions


----------



## Tltorrez

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> we will be at Chewie bright and early on the 15th - last year we were 3rd  in line - I told DH he needs to move up this year!
> 
> Our pool needs a picture of all 3 of us together (we have pool attendants who check us in) - I'm hoping to get a Diser to take a picture of the 3 of us with Chewie (he needs to be in the pool picture obviously!).
> 
> I don't have a picture in our SW shirts yet but I should be in a Chewie shirt on Friday, probably an Ewok shirt on Saturday and a general black Star Wars shirt on Sunday.  At Rebel Lounge on Sunday at 5:35.   We will of course be wearing our SWW Guinea Pigs buttons



The Photopass photographer can take a pic with your camera. But I'm sure we'll all be happy to help.

However, I vote that our fearless Guinea Pig leader gets to be first in line.


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Ugh...I just "stalked" her blog posts and this girl is NOT good at responding to questions


she is NOT...I miss Gary Buchanan he was great, also Steven Miller is awesome


----------



## kpd6901

Can people please provide average wait service time from seating to order to completion at RH as they experience it over the next few weekends?  Preferably those who have the earliest 4ish time slots... My guess is that those with later times may have difficulties encountered by earlier folks still hanging around.  We have a 4:05, after coming from SotS, before heading over to Oz.  My guess is 45 minutes should be plenty for us to get a couple of munchies in, and that the earlier ADR's shouldn't have any backlogs since they are just opening up for the day, but we might want some RH guinea pigs to provide some in-the-field intel.


----------



## Tltorrez

delmar411 said:


> Because there is always a snack stand in there. People stay in there a good while amd it takes a while to get in.



*lol* Can you tell I hate shopping? It never occurred to me the shoppers would be there long enough to need snacks.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> The Photopass photographer can take a pic with your camera. But I'm sure we'll all be happy to help.
> 
> However, I vote that our fearless Guinea Pig leader gets to be first in line.


you guys will probably see my daughter swoosh past you. I will not run unless I get a medal at the end ...not that you're allowed to run, no, that's agains the rules. Like Disney says "Safe D begins with Me"


----------



## delmar411

I cant run safely in flip flops so no chewie run for me. LOL you think they would let me in early if I swore I was just filming the mad dash?


----------



## Leger13

yulilin3 said:


> imagine 2 years ago when there was NO information until the first weekend.



Ugh I would've died!  I haven't been to SWW since 2009 and there was absolutely no info ahead of time except what celebs would be attending.  I suppose I should be thankful for the info we have now LOL


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, don't shoot the messenger
> Some reports from both character meals are indicating that the characters are not signing autograph books to keep the lines moving smoothly.
> At breakfast I have confirmation that you get a card with Vader's autograph (still waiting on confirmation about Fett and the characters inside)
> For dinner you get a card with signature of all of them. You can take one picture with Jedi Mickey at the entrance and then as many as you want with the characters inside.
> As soon as I find out more I'll post it. I know some of you are making really cute autograph books but this system makes total sense to me.



We never do autographs. However, for SWW next year, I was thinking of having the characters sign a page with their picture. This would be in DH's original set of 3 SW books from when he was a kid. DS loves looking at them. Maybe we could still get enough that it would be worth it. I assume that Vader at the VIP M&G signs.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> We never do autographs. However, for SWW next year, I was thinking of having the characters sign a page with their picture. This would be in DH's original set of 3 SW books from when he was a kid. DS loves looking at them. Maybe we could still get enough that it would be worth it. I assume that Vader at the VIP M&G signs.


yes, all the characters sign autographs, minus C3PO and R2D2


----------



## Leger13

I'm lost on the chewie run thing.  What ever did I miss now? LOL


----------



## yulilin3

Leger13 said:


> I'm lost on the chewie run thing.  What ever did I miss now? LOL


there's a whole bunch of us going straight to Chewie's line the first Friday.


----------



## Leger13

yulilin3 said:


> there's a whole bunch of us going straight to Chewie's line the first Friday.



ooooohhhhh ok I'm with you now haha!  I'll be there that day too but I'm not sure my DH and DS would appreciate me running off without them LOL.  Ah well.  I'll know who the crazy running people are at least


----------



## Seltzer76

yulilin3 said:


> just to add on what @MunchkinandSugarBear  said.
> My friend did the breakfast last year and she said that the characters felt rushed, maybe because of the whole time thing. This year for dinner she said that they had great interactions with all of them, all the characters were playful and it didn't seem rushed at all.
> I'm doing dinner Sunday and will give an unbiased report


_I'd love to know if the characters have "handlers" at the meals (who might be willing to take a picture)?  This is my "me" weekend so yes, I will be the crazy lady sitting alone for the Jedi Mickey and Galactic Breakfast meals...and this crazy lady would really like to have her picture taken with the characters _


----------



## Leger13

On a side note, I feel like such a newbie here again.  I haven't posted on the DIS in years!  You guys brought me out of my DIS posting hiatus.


----------



## yulilin3

Leger13 said:


> ooooohhhhh ok I'm with you now haha!  I'll be there that day too but I'm not sure my DH and DS would appreciate me running off without them LOL.  Ah well.  I'll know who the crazy running people are at least


you can tell your DS "Look honey, those are SWW DISers in their natural habitat"


----------



## Leger13

yulilin3 said:


> you can tell your DS "Look honey, those are SWW DISers in their natural habitat"



hahahaha yes.  Who needs AK!?


----------



## yulilin3

Seltzer76 said:


> _I'd love to know if the characters have "handlers" at the meals (who might be willing to take a picture)?  This is my "me" weekend so yes, I will be the crazy lady sitting alone for the Jedi Mickey and Galactic Breakfast meals...and this crazy lady would really like to have her picture taken with the characters _


there are handlers that walk around the restaurant, not one per character but they will be around. If not you can ask the wait staff to help


----------



## Dugette

Leger13 said:


> On a side note, I feel like such a newbie here again.  I haven't posted on the DIS in years!  You guys brought me out of my DIS posting hiatus.


You've done some TRs, right? I remember reading, I think (not sure if I commented or not). Welcome back!


----------



## yulilin3

Ms. Brent has 15 questions as of now...will she answer any of them?


----------



## Dugette

I feel like we should have some sort of roll-call for the Chewie run. I'm getting scared there will be dozens of us (+ non-DISers) and maybe I should do it another day instead (not that I don't want to meet everyone, but that line in my imagination is getting out of hand!  )


----------



## Itinkso

Seltzer76 said:


> _I'd love to know if the characters have "handlers" at the meals (who might be willing to take a picture)?  This is my "me" weekend so yes, I will be the crazy lady sitting alone for the Jedi Mickey and Galactic Breakfast meals...and this crazy lady would really like to have her picture taken with the characters _


There will be Entertainment Captains overseeing the rotations (they'll be wearing blues shirts and khaki pants or shorts) and they'll be happy to take photos for you.  If a character skips your table, let the Captain know and they will immediately fix the problem.


----------



## jthornton94

So, I know it has been covered, but where to look for cheap, woman's cut Star Wars shirts?  Maybe someplace lesser known that is reliable.


----------



## yulilin3

Dugette said:


> I feel like we should have some sort of roll-call for the Chewie run. I'm getting scared there will be dozens of us (+ non-DISers) and maybe I should do it another day instead (not that I don't want to meet everyone, but that line in my imagination is getting out of hand!  )


 it'll be like that every weekend. Just look on the roll call thread everyone going first Friday, I would think 90% of us will be in CHewie's line


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Seltzer76 said:


> _I'd love to know if the characters have "handlers" at the meals (who might be willing to take a picture)?  This is my "me" weekend so yes, I will be the crazy lady sitting alone for the Jedi Mickey and Galactic Breakfast meals...and this crazy lady would really like to have her picture taken with the characters _


 I don't fully remember the breakfast having "handlers" per say as in like they do at regular Character M&G's but the servers will more than happy take your picture...or if you land with car mates that are like us and get the "crazy" than they could take your pic. I think we ended up taking 10 other family's pictures for them. I do know there was staff there to make sure each car got to see the characters they wanted. That's how the BF got a pic with Greedo. 

And trust me I will never look down on anyone for wanting pics or autographs with characters and I completely understand if that is what people want most. I just don't want anyone to walk away feeling like they could have saved their money for something else.


----------



## yulilin3

jthornton94 said:


> So, I know it has been covered, but where to look for cheap, woman's cut Star Wars shirts?  Maybe someplace lesser known that is reliable.


I'm very happy with TeeFury. they have great quality and they have both men and women cut


----------



## CinderElsa

Dugette said:


> I feel like we should have some sort of roll-call for the Chewie run. I'm getting scared there will be dozens of us (+ non-DISers) and maybe I should do it another day instead (not that I don't want to meet everyone, but that line in my imagination is getting out of hand!  )


But will they all take the DIS-approved route?  (Should be called the Yulilin Path.)


----------



## yulilin3

CinderElsa said:


> But will they all take the DIS-approved route?  (Should be called the Yulilin Path.)


that's how you can tell they're DISers


----------



## Metz172

jthornton94 said:


> So, I know it has been covered, but where to look for cheap, woman's cut Star Wars shirts?  Maybe someplace lesser known that is reliable.


I found some cute ones at Hot Topic at our local mall.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

jthornton94 said:


> So, I know it has been covered, but where to look for cheap, woman's cut Star Wars shirts?  Maybe someplace lesser known that is reliable.



I've bought from Woot, Tee Public, Shirts.com, and Snorg for myself.. As a woman with a "larger" top half the order of best sizing in terms of getting what you order I would say

Tee Public, Woot, Snorg, Shirts.com

Though the Boba Fett tunic Tank I ordered from Shirts  isn't made by shirts so I can't say that their sizing is bad.


----------



## Dugette

yulilin3 said:


> it'll be like that every weekend. Just look on the roll call thread everyone going first Friday, I would think 90% of us will be in CHewie's line


 Well, watch out for the 2-year-old in a stroller taking the special route at a fast pace   Can't start our trip by waiting in a 2-hour line, right?


----------



## Leger13

Dugette said:


> You've done some TRs, right? I remember reading, I think (not sure if I commented or not). Welcome back!



Good memory.  Yes I've done a few TRs and PTRs in the past.    Thank you!


----------



## jennab113

Thanks for the answers on the hat and thoughts on the meals.  I'm sure I can find a reason to go to Target this week to see what they have or I'll find something when I am down there.  I own plenty of Braves baseball caps that I rarely wear, so I could just wear one of those, but I *need* a Star Wars hat for SWW.  It's necessary. 

For the meals, I will be by myself so it may be hard for me to get good pictures at the meals without having to constantly ask for help, which is difficult for my shy introverted self, but I am planning on getting Memory Maker, so I would have photopass photographer at other locations.  And while autographs aren't the most important thing to me, I am thinking of getting a light saber and having it signed by characters and actors.  So an autograph card wouldn't work for me there.  In terms of food, like I said, I will do the breakfast (possibly even both weekends) because I love breakfast food, but for dinner, the Rebel Lounge seems like a good substitute.  Anyway, those are my thoughts and of course everyone has their own opinions on everything, so we all get to make our own decisions.


----------



## Itinkso

Dugette said:


> I feel like we should have some sort of roll-call for the Chewie run. I'm getting scared there will be dozens of us (+ non-DISers) and maybe I should do it another day instead (not that I don't want to meet everyone, but that line in my imagination is getting out of hand!  )


If you factor in the 90 seconds or less per group "target" that characters have, the line will move fast especially if guests don't ask for an autograph. 

Last year, we were finished meeting Chewie by 8:15... and we weren't the first in line. I think DD calculated 7 or 8 groups in front of us.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

My family wants to go to the mall first on the 15th. I keep telling them my Dis peeps say it is going to be madness! They keep saying how bad can it be.  I may just have to ditch them and join you guys for the Chewie run!


----------



## yulilin3

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> My family wants to go to the mall first on the 15th. I keep telling them my Dis peeps say it is going to be madness! They keep saying how bad can it be.  I may just have to ditch them and join you guys for the Chewie run!


It is crazy!! Come join us, we'll have fun at the Chewie line.


----------



## Tltorrez

Leger13 said:


> ooooohhhhh ok I'm with you now haha!  I'll be there that day too but I'm not sure my DH and DS would appreciate me running off without them LOL.  Ah well.  I'll know who the crazy running people are at least



Well, my Dad is in his seventies. So I don't think we'll be running too fast.


----------



## delmar411

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> My family wants to go to the mall first on the 15th. I keep telling them my Dis peeps say it is going to be madness! They keep saying how bad can it be.  I may just have to ditch them and join you guys for the Chewie run!



It will be bad. And you cant go in first thing because there is a merch line up before the gates open and they will be first in line after the VIP people. Plus there is a vinylmation eachez that first weekend so people will be after that. Plus the new SW bands. Plus anyone who went to GG will be able to cut the line with their pass. 

Convince them to wait and get to the characters first.


----------



## Barbara C

I will be cancelling the following reservations if anyone would like to coordinate:

5/30 6:30pm  Jedi Mickey's for 3pp
5/31 8:25am  Galatic breakfast for 3pp
5/31 5:35pm  Rebel Hangar 3pp

and non-sww related 5/28 6:10pm Be Our Guest 3pp


----------



## Artax

You guys talking about the chewy line are making me nervous. I was first in line last year on day one, I feel like I am going to be 20 families back this year...lol

I asked my son last week if he wanted to see chewy again and he said yes. So it looks like there is a good chance I will be involved in the chewy run this year again. Only thing different this year is I wont have a stroller so I may be at the mercy of how motivated my 6 year old son is. I am guessing the rest of my party won't be doing the dash with us.

Oh and BTW in about 52 hours I will be on the plane heading to Orlando to start our vacation. I swear this week has been dragging so bad.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

delmar411 said:


> It will be bad. And you cant go in first thing because there is a merch line up before the gates open and they will be first in line after the VIP people. Plus there is a vinylmation eachez that first weekend so people will be after that. Plus the new SW bands. Plus anyone who went to GG will be able to cut the line with their pass.
> 
> Convince them to wait and get to the characters first.


Thank you for the info! Yes, I definitely think we need to stay away!


----------



## chpmnkfan

Hello everyone! I have a few questions. Sorry if these questions have been answered but the pages on this thread seem to multiply faster than I can keep up with! I was wondering about the shows. Are the seats that you get with the FTF package better than the Fastpass seats? Or are all of the seats good and it doesn't matter? I was also wondering about the deathstar glow cubes, did they serve those in the drinks served during the FTF dessert package or are they purchased separately? I assume that you have to pay extra for them. Thanks for the help!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

yulilin3 said:


> It is crazy!! Come join us, we'll have fun at the Chewie line.


And Chewie line wins!!


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> You guys talking about the chewy line are making me nervous. I was first in line last year on day one, I feel like I am going to be 20 families back this year...lol
> 
> I asked my son last week if he wanted to see chewy again and he said yes. So it looks like there is a good chance I will be involved in the chewy run this year again. Only thing different this year is I wont have a stroller so I may be at the mercy of how motivated my 6 year old son is. I am guessing the rest of my party won't be doing the dash with us.
> 
> Oh and BTW in about 52 hours I will be on the plane heading to Orlando to start our vacation. I swear this week has been dragging so bad.


have a great flight over here


----------



## yulilin3

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> And Chewie line wins!!


----------



## soniam

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> And Chewie line wins!!



Let the Wookie win


----------



## yulilin3

chpmnkfan said:


> Hello everyone! I have a few questions. Sorry if these questions have been answered but the pages on this thread seem to multiply faster than I can keep up with! I was wondering about the shows. Are the seats that you get with the FTF package better than the Fastpass seats? Or are all of the seats good and it doesn't matter? I was also wondering about the deathstar glow cubes, did they serve those in the drinks served during the FTF dessert package or are they purchased separately? I assume that you have to pay extra for them. Thanks for the help!


the Theater of the Stars really doesn't have a bad seat, unless you are stuck in the back stands. There will be a reserved area for people with the package, for people with VIP and for fp.
The glow death stars and lightsabers came with the special SW drinks from the pop up bars, they have 2 around the event stage, one by Starring Rolls, one by 50s Prime Time and one by Mama Melrose.
The drinks served at the dessert party do not have the special glow cubes


----------



## chpmnkfan

yulilin3 said:


> the Theater of the Stars really doesn't have a bad seat, unless you are stuck in the back stands. There will be a reserved area for people with the package, for people with VIP and for fp.
> The glow death stars and lightsabers came with the special SW drinks from the pop up bars, they have 2 around the event stage, one by Starring Rolls, one by 50s Prime Time and one by Mama Melrose.
> The drinks served at the dessert party do not have the special glow cubes



Thank you so much for the quick response. I am super excited to go soon!


----------



## Tltorrez

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> My family wants to go to the mall first on the 15th. I keep telling them my Dis peeps say it is going to be madness! They keep saying how bad can it be.  I may just have to ditch them and join you guys for the Chewie run!



Having been to the special release of the New Fantasyland pins? Bad. Very bad. All those dealers. Seriously, you can ask my DH, I came back from that merchandise event traumatized. Never again.


----------



## RedM94

Barbara C said:


> I will be cancelling the following reservations if anyone would like to coordinate:
> 
> 5/30 6:30pm  Jedi Mickey's for 3pp
> 5/31 8:25am  Galatic breakfast for 3pp
> 5/31 5:35pm  Rebel Hangar 3pp
> 
> and non-sww related 5/28 6:10pm Be Our Guest 3pp


 
PM sent.

Thank you!

Rick


----------



## Tltorrez

Leger13 said:


> On a side note, I feel like such a newbie here again.  I haven't posted on the DIS in years!  You guys brought me out of my DIS posting hiatus.



Me too!


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> it'll be like that every weekend. Just look on the roll call thread everyone going first Friday, I would think 90% of us will be in CHewie's line



Except those going to JTA.


----------



## Pygmypuff07

I was just looking at the updated blog post... did they change some of the names of the items for the rebel lounge in the last couple of days? I was sure some of the food items were called different things.


----------



## Artax

I don't have a picture in the shirt I am wearing on the 15th. I will be wearing a gray boba fett shirt.

But here is one of my favorite pictures of me and my son at SWW 2 years ago.




Photo0258FourBySix by artax1977, on Flickr

And some handy work from my mother and myself from our trip last year. Most have probably seen this but wanted to post again for good measure.




IMG_4678 by artax1977, on Flickr


----------



## Lizzim

Got a 5.20 reservation for Rebel Lounge on June 12th....! I can't book FP+ yet do hopefully it'll work at that time


----------



## yulilin3

Pygmypuff07 said:


> I was just looking at the updated blog post... did they change some of the names of the items for the rebel lounge in the last couple of days? I was sure some of the food items were called different things.


WOW!! Good eye. Yes they did. I just compared the blog post with the menu we had (it's on the first post) and they did


----------



## yulilin3

Lizzim said:


> Got a 5.20 reservation for Rebel Lounge on June 12th....! I can't book FP+ yet do hopefully it'll work at that time


remember Frank Oz show is at 5:15pm, if you're planning on skipping that then you're fine


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Tltorrez said:


> Having been to the special release of the New Fantasyland pins? Bad. Very bad. All those dealers. Seriously, you can ask my DH, I came back from that merchandise event traumatized. Never again.


You guys have completely talked me out of it! If you see a woman screaming that morning, NO DON'T GO and throwing a tantrum that will be me !!


----------



## coluk003

Seltzer76 said:


> _I'd love to know if the characters have "handlers" at the meals (who might be willing to take a picture)?  This is my "me" weekend so yes, I will be the crazy lady sitting alone for the Jedi Mickey and Galactic Breakfast meals...and this crazy lady would really like to have her picture taken with the characters _



Selfie stick 
I went to swca a few weeks ago and was hesitant the first two days to bring it. Brought it my last day and took so many pictures it was great. For me my "fear" is a few things. One they drop my phone and break it. Mine has a great case but it would be my luck they would some how drop it and it would break. Two, they take crappy pictures which I can say even though cell phone cameras are the norm now, Ive still gotten blurry out of focus pictures. Third most people take pictures with the phone vertically instead of horizontal and they don't look right to me.

I may have to get over my "fear" of asking someone to take pictures in the Chewie line, Disney CM only seem to take interaction shots with their own camera.


----------



## GBBTomorrow

Sorry, as I imagine this has been covered and I missed it, but how do you get reservations for the Rebel Hangar? I just saw that they became available yesterday and am sad to have missed it if I am too late. Is this done on dining reservations, or through FP+?


----------



## Tltorrez

She answered the question about website problems. Really?!?!

This suggests that they don't know all the answers. Well, it's clearly not a buffet but beyond that I bet she doesn't have any more info than we already have.


----------



## yulilin3

GBBTomorrow said:


> Sorry, as I imagine this has been covered and I missed it, but how do you get reservations for the Rebel Hangar? I just saw that they became available yesterday and am sad to have missed it if I am too late. Is this done on dining reservations, or through FP+?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


----------



## mykidsrqts

OZMom said:


> We just lucked out the PVD is the closest airport to us. Usually we drive, but we got a great deal on flights and since we're only there a few days we figured it was worth the $ to fly. Have a great flight!!
> 
> 
> We have a pre-park opening CP on the 16th as well!


Gotta love a pre-park breakfast!  It would be great if we could find a way to recognize each other to at least say "hi".  I usually coordinate our tshirts for the first day but daughter isn't sure she wants to coordinate this year (i guess that's being 12).  Once I figure it out, I'll let you know.


----------



## Delphinus317

GBBTomorrow said:


> Sorry, as I imagine this has been covered and I missed it, but how do you get reservations for the Rebel Hangar? I just saw that they became available yesterday and am sad to have missed it if I am too late. Is this done on dining reservations, or through FP+?



I just saw a bunch opened online (I only looked for 6/13 though).  Try doing a search for specific times, it didn't show up when I chose "Dinner".


----------



## yulilin3

From the blog
Hi Jean, menu items range between $5.49 and and $16.99.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Yulilin3 is quicker than me


----------



## AngiTN

coluk003 said:


> Selfie stick
> I went to swca a few weeks ago and was hesitant the first two days to bring it. Brought it my last day and took so many pictures it was great. For me my "fear" is a few things. One they drop my phone and break it. Mine has a great case but it would be my luck they would some how drop it and it would break. Two, they take crappy pictures which I can say even though cell phone cameras are the norm now, Ive still gotten blurry out of focus pictures. Third most people take pictures with the phone vertically instead of horizontal and they don't look right to me.
> 
> I may have to get over my "fear" of asking someone to take pictures in the Chewie line, Disney CM only seem to take interaction shots with their own camera.



I never have issues with Disney CMs agreeing to take photos with phones, iPads or cameras. They have always been more than glad to do it.

To the one that asked, Characters at meals don't have handlers like they do at M&G. There is sometimes 1 handler in the restaurant for all characters but not one leading them around. At least not that I've seen (and we've done every character meal EXCEPT the SWW ones).



pookadoo77 said:


> Are the glow items, I mean glow ice cubes, usually in drinks at the dessert party? If so are they only in the alcoholic adult drinks? TY!!


They had cubes on the tables in the decorations at the Frozen event last year but not in the drinks. Those are served from large containers at tables around the event


----------



## yulilin3

from the blog:
Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience does not accept the Disney Dining Plan.


----------



## GBBTomorrow

Thanks!! 


yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


----------



## Barbara C

I have a non-SWW question but you guys are all so helpful I'm going to ask here.

On May 28 we are going to the Magic Kingdom which has MEMH that day from 8am to 9am.  I was able to snag 2 different BOG breakfast ADRs for that day but I'm not sure which one I should keep. 

I have one at 8:05am which would get me into the park a few minutes early but we'd be spending a good part of MEMH at breakfast.  Then I have one at 9:15am which means we could enjoy the hour of MEMH and then eat breakfast.  I'll be there with my 2 boys who don't care about Elsa & Anna and we have a FP+ for the SDMT later in the day so we won't be doing a mad dash to either of those. 

So I guess it comes down to a few minutes in an uncrowded park on the way to an 8:05 breakfast or going through Tomorrowland and Fantasyland for an hour prior to breakfast (I'm correct that Splash and BTMRR would not be open during MEMH?).

Thanks for your input!


----------



## yulilin3

from the blog
Hi Julia, Menu prices range from $5.49 to $16.99. Yes, some of the specialty alcoholic drinks will be served with a souvenir glow cube or clip. Tables in Wonderland discount will not be accepted.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> From the blog
> Hi Jean, menu items range between $5.49 and and $16.99.



What item do you think is worth $16.99?


----------



## pookadoo77

Artax said:


> I don't have a picture in the shirt I am wearing on the 15th. I will be wearing a gray boba fett shirt.
> 
> But here is one of my favorite pictures of me and my son at SWW 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo0258FourBySix by artax1977, on Flickr
> 
> And some handy work from my mother and myself from our trip last year. Most have probably seen this but wanted to post again for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4678 by artax1977, on Flickr



LOVE IT!!! How or where did you get the pics printed on fabric, or are they iron on? If so has it washed well? TY!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> I have a non-SWW question but you guys are all so helpful I'm going to ask here.
> 
> On May 28 we are going to the Magic Kingdom which has MEMH that day from 8am to 9pm.  I was able to snag 2 different BOG breakfast ADRs for that day but I'm not sure which one I should keep.
> 
> I have one at 8:05am which would get me into the park a few minutes early but we'd be spending a good part of MEMH at breakfast.  Then I have one at 9:15am which means we could enjoy the hour of MEMH and then eat breakfast.  I'll be there with my 2 boys who don't care about Elsa & Anna and we have a FP+ for the SDMT later in the day so we won't be doing a mad dash to either of those.
> 
> So I guess it comes down to a few minutes in an uncrowded park on the way to an 8:05 breakfast or going through Tomorrowland and Fantasyland for an hour prior to breakfast (I'm correct that Splash and BTMRR would not be open during MEMH?).
> 
> Thanks for your input!


if you don't mind waiting for breakfast a bit later I would do attractions first thing. You could get 2 or 3 attractions in before breakfast


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> What item do you think is worth $16.99?


I'm thinking the sliders.
The Brown Derby Lounge has similar slider for $16, they also have a cheese plate thing for $16


----------



## Tltorrez

Barbara C said:


> I have a non-SWW question but you guys are all so helpful I'm going to ask here.
> 
> On May 28 we are going to the Magic Kingdom which has MEMH that day from 8am to 9pm.  I was able to snag 2 different BOG breakfast ADRs for that day but I'm not sure which one I should keep.
> 
> I have one at 8:05am which would get me into the park a few minutes early but we'd be spending a good part of MEMH at breakfast.  Then I have one at 9:15am which means we could enjoy the hour of MEMH and then eat breakfast.  I'll be there with my 2 boys who don't care about Elsa & Anna and we have a FP+ for the SDMT later in the day so we won't be doing a mad dash to either of those.
> 
> So I guess it comes down to a few minutes in an uncrowded park on the way to an 8:05 breakfast or going through Tomorrowland and Fantasyland for an hour prior to breakfast (I'm correct that Splash and BTMRR would not be open during MEMH?).
> 
> Thanks for your input!



I would take the second one. You can get so much done in morning EMH at MK.


----------



## Brandiwlf

Would we still be able to see fireworks with an 8:05 rh reservation? Trying to decide between pre dinner snack/drink at 4:10 or post dinner drink dessert at 8:05, we have Jedi Mickey at 5:55


----------



## Barbara C

yulilin3 said:


> if you don't mind waiting for breakfast a bit later I would do attractions first thing. You could get 2 or 3 attractions in before breakfast



Thanks - is it true we wouldn't be able to get into Frontierland?  No Splash or BTMRR?


----------



## moobar25

I looked thru the blog questions/responses. I also want to know if the Han Solo souvenir box will be same as the popcorn bucket. My DH wants the bucket but I'm sure they'll be sold out before we get there (6/12). Anyone have a clue?


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> Thanks - is it true we wouldn't be able to get into Frontierland?  No Splash or BTMRR?


I'm not sure, I'm a local so I can't do EMH


----------



## pookadoo77

Kenny the pirate just now announced RH....


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Would we still be able to see fireworks with an 8:05 rh reservation? Trying to decide between pre dinner snack/drink at 4:10 or post dinner drink dessert at 8:05, we have Jedi Mickey at 5:55


yes, more than enough time


----------



## GBBTomorrow

Barbara C said:


> I have a non-SWW question but you guys are all so helpful I'm going to ask here.
> 
> On May 28 we are going to the Magic Kingdom which has MEMH that day from 8am to 9am.  I was able to snag 2 different BOG breakfast ADRs for that day but I'm not sure which one I should keep.
> 
> I have one at 8:05am which would get me into the park a few minutes early but we'd be spending a good part of MEMH at breakfast.  Then I have one at 9:15am which means we could enjoy the hour of MEMH and then eat breakfast.  I'll be there with my 2 boys who don't care about Elsa & Anna and we have a FP+ for the SDMT later in the day so we won't be doing a mad dash to either of those.
> 
> So I guess it comes down to a few minutes in an uncrowded park on the way to an 8:05 breakfast or going through Tomorrowland and Fantasyland for an hour prior to breakfast (I'm correct that Splash and BTMRR would not be open during MEMH?).
> 
> Thanks for your input!


My preference would be the second breakfast so that we could enjoy the less crowded time in the park before breakfast.


----------



## yulilin3

moobar25 said:


> I looked thru the blog questions/responses. I also want to know if the Han Solo souvenir box will be same as the popcorn bucket. My DH wants the bucket but I'm sure they'll be sold out before we get there (6/12). Anyone have a clue?


not sure. But if you really want one I could buy it for you and we can meet when you come.


----------



## Lizzim

yulilin3 said:


> remember Frank Oz show is at 5:15pm, if you're planning on skipping that then you're fine



I can't check FP availability yet coz I'm offsite but I'm assuming I won't get that one anyway?

I could pop back on June 14th for shows if I need to. Once I can start booking FP I might switch things around....they joy of planning...!


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> that's how you can tell they're DISers


I'll be doing the "Chewie Run" on Sat/May 16th.  I better warn my 35 yr old son.  My 2 GD's are all set to join me.


----------



## yulilin3

From the blog:
Hi Maria, there is not a children’s menu – but they may enjoy sharing the The Dark Fried or Lightsaber Bites.


----------



## yulilin3

Lizzim said:


> I can't check FP availability yet coz I'm offsite but I'm assuming I won't get that one anyway?
> 
> I could pop back on June 14th for shows if I need to. Once I can start booking FP I might switch things around....they joy of planning...!


I wouldn't lose hope on that. They ma have put a hold on some fp for us locals, AP holder, off siters.


----------



## Artax

pookadoo77 said:


> LOVE IT!!! How or where did you get the pics printed on fabric, or are they iron on? If so has it washed well? TY!! Beautiful!!!



I had the panel printed by a company called fabrics on demand. Not sure if I should post a link but if you google search, you will find it. I created the collage photo from our photopass images. If I recall correctly it was about $40 shipped to have it printed and I had it within 2 weeks of first contact with them. My mother did all the sewing and she was extremely surprised with how the print turned out, even had some of her acquaintances from the local fabric store impressed. This company claims they make custom print fabric that can be used for anything. They state in the FAQ that the prints will not bleed, run, or smudge, but will wear with the fabric over time. We have washed the quilt a few times and have not seen anything out of the ordinary. I am happy with the results.


----------



## Lizzim

yulilin3 said:


> I wouldn't lose hope on that. They ma have put a hold on some fp for us locals, AP holder, off siters.



Well I'll see what happens, if it's meant to be then I'll get lucky and be able to swap things around


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Tltorrez said:


> What item do you think is worth $16.99?


I'm thinking the trio of cupcakes because even though they are mini versions the normal cupcakes run from $4.50-5.50 and if you take into that these are "special" and there are three of them and the come with a souvenir that adds up to $16.99 in Disney logic


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Seltzer76 said:


> _I'd love to know if the characters have "handlers" at the meals (who might be willing to take a picture)?  This is my "me" weekend so yes, I will be the crazy lady sitting alone for the Jedi Mickey and Galactic Breakfast meals...and this crazy lady would really like to have her picture taken with the characters _



You aren't crazy at all!  I'd be going by myself if I had to.  Most guests are usually more than willing to help you out as well.  If your there the second weekend I'll take pics for you 



jennab113 said:


> Thanks for the answers on the hat and thoughts on the meals.  I'm sure I can find a reason to go to Target this week to see what they have or I'll find something when I am down there.  I own plenty of Braves baseball caps that I rarely wear, so I could just wear one of those, but I *need* a Star Wars hat for SWW.  It's necessary.
> 
> For the meals, I will be by myself so it may be hard for me to get good pictures at the meals without having to constantly ask for help, which is difficult for my shy introverted self, but I am planning on getting Memory Maker, so I would have photopass photographer at other locations.  And while autographs aren't the most important thing to me, I am thinking of getting a light saber and having it signed by characters and actors.  So an autograph card wouldn't work for me there.  In terms of food, like I said, I will do the breakfast (possibly even both weekends) because I love breakfast food, but for dinner, the Rebel Lounge seems like a good substitute.  Anyway, those are my thoughts and of course everyone has their own opinions on everything, so we all get to make our own decisions.



Last year we had jat sign an obi wan light saber! I think it looks really cool.


----------



## moobar25

yulilin3 said:


> not sure. But if you really want one I could buy it for you and we can meet when you come.


OMG I think I love you!!!! I've been trying to figure out what my budget would be to buy it on eBay. Yes pleeeeeaaaase!! If you can get one that would be amazing. I'll be at SWW on 6/12 and 6/13 and can stop in on 6/14th if need be.


----------



## pookadoo77

Thanks @Artax ! Got it bookmarked in disney folder


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

I wish the blog would answer the light up and character questions!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

This is from Wesh News here in Orlando...I don't think I've ever facepalmed so hard

*Whats New: "*Detect Me" action figures allow guests to take a 3-D picture of themselves, have it scanned, uploaded and put onto an action figure. This special addition is available only during Star Wars Weekends. Note: The action figure will first be sent off, and then shipped to the purchaser once complete. 

Yo WESH get with the program 1) its D-Tech 2) It's not new just some of the offerings are.


----------



## yulilin3

moobar25 said:


> OMG I think I love you!!!! I've been trying to figure out what my budget would be to buy it on eBay. Yes pleeeeeaaaase!! If you can get one that would be amazing. I'll be at SWW on 6/12 and 6/13 and can stop in on 6/14th if need be.


I'll be at SWW weekend V Saturday and Sunday all day. As we get closer remind me to bring it. I'll buy it weekend I


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> This is from Wesh News here in Orlando...I don't think I've ever facepalmed so hard
> 
> *Whats New: "Detect Me" *action figures allow guests to take a 3-D picture of themselves, have it scanned, uploaded and put onto an action figure. This special addition is available only during Star Wars Weekends. Note: The action figure will first be sent off, and then shipped to the purchaser once complete.
> 
> Yo WESH get with the program 1) its D-Tech 2) It's not new just some of the offerings are.



D-Tech Me


----------



## Tltorrez

Barbara C said:


> Thanks - is it true we wouldn't be able to get into Frontierland?  No Splash or BTMRR?



Here's the list of available attractions.

http://touringplans.com/magic-kingdom/attractions/morning-extra-magic-hour


----------



## Seltzer76

coluk003 said:


> Selfie stick
> I went to swca a few weeks ago and was hesitant the first two days to bring it. Brought it my last day and took so many pictures it was great. For me my "fear" is a few things. One they drop my phone and break it. Mine has a great case but it would be my luck they would some how drop it and it would break. Two, they take crappy pictures which I can say even though cell phone cameras are the norm now, Ive still gotten blurry out of focus pictures. Third most people take pictures with the phone vertically instead of horizontal and they don't look right to me.
> 
> I may have to get over my "fear" of asking someone to take pictures in the Chewie line, Disney CM only seem to take interaction shots with their own camera.


Actually I bought a selfie stick just for this occasion!  But I don't want to be too obnoxious with it either...also, I've been debating if I should bring my "good" camera along on this trip to get better pictures.  someone mentioned it was kind of dark in the Galactic Breakfast...I don't have too much confidence in my iphone there


----------



## Tltorrez

PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> I wish the blog would answer the light up and character questions!



I think no news is good news on that front.


----------



## lovethattink

How new are the lighsabers with a botton to open them? They weren't priced too high either. I think I heard they are $12. Are they at build-a-saber or sold separately?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> I wish the blog would answer the light up and character questions!



It feels like they are flying by the seat of their pants a little!  The menu names have changed (Padme apparently does not just eat salad now!), big booking glitches, prices have changed (when I booked by phone I was told the experience was $14.99), and no answer on characters.  I get the feeling we will get the answers right here on this thread on the first day it opens!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> you guys will probably see my daughter swoosh past you. I will not run unless I get a medal at the end ...not that you're allowed to run, no, that's agains the rules. Like Disney says "Safe D begins with Me"


Dh won't run but he can walk fast!  DD and I follow along at a more reasonable pace with the main goal of not getting trampled by the crowds 

Good point Torrez about the photopass photographer - I always forget about those guys as DH is a photographer and he takes all of our pictures (normally he doesn't 'have' to be in the shot!)

I will be highly amused if the first dozen people in Chewie's line all have the SWW Guinea Pig Diser buttons on!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Seltzer76 said:


> _I'd love to know if the characters have "handlers" at the meals (who might be willing to take a picture)?  This is my "me" weekend so yes, I will be the crazy lady sitting alone for the Jedi Mickey and Galactic Breakfast meals...and this crazy lady would really like to have her picture taken with the characters _



At Sci Fi we've always had the wait staff offer to take pictures and they were most willing last year at the Galactic Breakfast too.


----------



## yulilin3

PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> I wish the blog would answer the light up and character questions!


the light up you mean the glow cubes? she answered


Tltorrez said:


> I think no news is good news on that front.


I agree, if she's not answering about characters it could be:
1.- She doesn't know
2.- The don't want people to flock inside just to look at characters walking around


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> How new are the lighsabers with a botton to open them? They weren't priced too high either. I think I heard they are $12. Are they at build-a-saber or sold separately?


I haven't done build a lightsaber in years, sorry


----------



## MakiraMarlena

be careful with the women's shirts on Tee Fury. They run very very small. I personally would order two sizes up.

I bought a selfie stick for this.. Mostly because I don't want to have to fight to be in the front row at the motorcade.

Detect Me, ha ha


----------



## Skywise

So what IS the word on the lightsaber/death star glow cubes in the drinks this year?  I was just looking at the Rebel Hangar drink menu and they don't say anything one way or the other and I realized I haven't seen a peep about that on the current literature.  Maybe they dropped them this year?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> So what IS the word on the lightsaber/death star glow cubes in the drinks this year?  I was just looking at the Rebel Hangar drink menu and they don't say anything one way or the other and I realized I haven't seen a peep about that on the current literature.  Maybe they dropped them this year?


this is the only thing that has been answered on that front. For the RH
Can we get prices of food/drinks. Will the drinks have cool Glow item with them? Will TIW discounts be allowed?





*Rachel Brent on May 5th, 2015 at 3:16 pm*
Hi Julia, Menu prices range from $5.49 to $16.99. Yes, some of the specialty alcoholic drinks will be served with a souvenir glow cube or clip. Tables in Wonderland discount will not be accepted.


----------



## Tltorrez

She says they'll be light up stuff in the drinks. 

But she seems to be done answering now. My guess is they haven't fully worked out the character thing. This is definitely a fly-by-the seat of your pants thing.


----------



## yulilin3

Another site just said that Han Solo will appear at SWW but not available for meet and greets...should we speculate?
Also there's a lot of stuff happening behind the stage...I need to go and see this for myself


----------



## MakiraMarlena

what good is it to have Han there without meet and greets?


----------



## yulilin3

Rebel Hangar is trending on Twitter  people are surprised that it's almost all booked up


----------



## Fire14

Ok I'm Julia on DPB. I already "knew" answers but was trying to help out masses


----------



## Disaholic73

I am going Weekend V in June.  I am wondering what "name" that weekend has as well as the others.  I already saw that Weekend I is Guinea Pigs.


----------



## yulilin3

Disaholic73 said:


> I am going Weekend V in June.  I am wondering what "name" that weekend has as well as the others.  I already saw that Weekend I is Guinea Pigs.


you can join this thread. First post has the info
http://disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/


----------



## yulilin3

My friend just sent me the autographed card she received yesterday at Jedi Mickey's Dinner. The names are just the regular ones. Here are pictures. She put the card in her purse and got all crumpled


----------



## Fire14

*The SWW Garrisons have been named!SWW I: Guinea Pig DISers
SWW II: DISers Strike Back
SWW III: Revenge of the DISers
SWW IV: Phantom DISers
SWW V: DISers Take Oz*


----------



## Disaholic73

yulilin3 said:


> you can join this thread. First post has the info
> http://disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/


Thank you. Just checked it out and will join.


----------



## yulilin3

Just an FYI I believe last year they also just signed their generic name it's not a new thing for this year


----------



## AngiTN

As long as they still come by the table and we can get photos and get some interaction time I'll be ok with a canned card. I didn't expect a special autograph anyway. Just the usual


----------



## lovethattink

What they did for May the 4th was great with the stormtroopers.  They marched so far, posed for so many minutes, then marched to a new spot to meet for a few more minutes. Made them more accessible to more people and they were awesome! Maybe they can do something like that for Han?


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

yulilin3 said:


> Just an FYI I believe last year they also just signed their generic name it's not a new thing for this year



I'm ok with the H&V not signing, because we do have all of these (since they sign their normal names),and it's the awesome pictures that we want. HOWEVER I am a little disappointed over Galatic Breakfast...those were autographs that I wanted to get, without waiting In a hot outside line. Usually we are guilty of taking 2 pictures, one of just my son with the character, and one of where we jump in with him. I promise you we are lightening fast and don't do a bunch of poses-I'm always very conscious of those waiting in line. I CAN see how having this at the start of Galatic breakfast could be a HUGE time/line clogger. I wonder if they could ever offer the photo at the end on your way out, granted people could still back up the line a bit but it wouldn't slow down the seating/serving process. Did I hear they do something like this at BOG with Beast? Or maybe not. Heck I'd be ok with a fastpass for Vader & Fett in the regular line for later(which I know they don't FP), but I guess that would defeat the purpose of a character breakfast


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Just an FYI I believe last year they also just signed their generic name it's not a new thing for this year


That's correct. Because Mickey IS Mickey whether he is a Jedi, Zorro, or a Scarecrow. He'll always be Mickey. Same holds true for all the characters.

When there is an autograph card, it's a definite indicator that characters will not sign anything else.

My belief is that they moved to the cards because it was too difficult for the characters to sign in SciFi, and if they weren't signing in SciFi, then they also couldn't sign in H&V.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Hasn't it been noted that only Vader and Fett won't sign at Sci Fi? That the inside characters will still be signing?


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> Hasn't it been noted that only Vader and Fett won't sign at Sci Fi? That the inside characters will still be signing?


that's what I was told by second hand account. If anything I'll have first hand info on Sunday


----------



## BGparadise

So I called Disney to inquire about my RH reservation due it showing 1 less person on my reservation than originally requested through MDE.  The reservation was confirmed though she stated the infant would not be charged a fee.

She then read the description from the disneyparks website that included the environment and general description of the food and drink sampling...suggesting that this would be included in the cost of entry.

The call was very confusing.  Does anyone have a clear understanding how the Rebel Hanger will work?  Is there an entry fee?  If so, does it include the food?


----------



## jimim

T-Shirt Tuesday here!  




Untitled by jimim, on Flickr


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BGparadise said:


> So I called Disney to inquire about my RH reservation due it showing 1 less person on my reservation than originally requested through MDE.  The reservation was confirmed though she stated the infant would not be charged a fee.
> 
> She then read the description from the disneyparks website that included the environment and general description of the food and drink sampling...suggesting that this would be included in the cost of entry.
> 
> The call was very confusing.  Does anyone have a clear understanding how the Rebel Hanger will work?  Is there an entry fee?  If so, does it include the food?



No charge to enter.  It's a table service with a la carte items.

Here's a response on the DP blog about it:

"Hi Ronald, the lounge menu will be a la carte, with prices ranging from $5.49 to $16.99."


----------



## slaveone

BGparadise said:


> So I called Disney to inquire about my RH reservation due it showing 1 less person on my reservation than originally requested through MDE.  The reservation was confirmed though she stated the infant would not be charged a fee.
> 
> She then read the description from the disneyparks website that included the environment and general description of the food and drink sampling...suggesting that this would be included in the cost of entry.
> 
> The call was very confusing.  Does anyone have a clear understanding how the Rebel Hanger will work?  Is there an entry fee?  If so, does it include the food?


It will be like a table service. No entry fee. The call center cast are not being well updated.


----------



## msmama

In not SWW news, did anyone see that Disney infinity 3.0 is officially going to be Star Wars?  I know someone posted it a couple of days ago but it officially came accross Facebook today. My son is already upset that it's not out now (and that I will make him wait until Xmas). 

Lost the quote I was going to reply to, but I am generally a total introvert but I turn into a crazy person taking pictures for other people at WDW.  I think it has to do with many trips of not being in pictures. So if you're anywhere near.me, I'd do it for you, lol. 

Aww...my son is doing his homework across from me. He spelling sentence was "nothing is better than mommy snuggles."  Then he said, "you know what's one and a half best?  A trip to Disney for Star Wars weekends!!"  I knew I liked this kid.


----------



## jimim

back to a time when collectables were truly collectables!  who is that fighting on the top shelf!  lol  The most missed aspect of Disney for us by far. . . . . . 




Untitled by jimim, on Flickr


----------



## AndiB83

We're going week IV! First time ever, and trying like crazy to get an earlier Jedi Mickey res on 6/7.  So exciting to see all this info, I have a family full of SW fans!


----------



## RookieLady

AndiB83 said:


> We're going week IV! First time ever, and trying like crazy to get an earlier Jedi Mickey res on 6/7.  So exciting to see all this info, I have a family full of SW fans![/QUOTE
> 
> What time do you want. I have a 730 for 4 I am seriously considering canceling.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> that's what I was told by second hand account. If anything I'll have first hand info on Sunday


I was told this by someone there yesterday as well.


----------



## williamscm3

jimim said:


> T-Shirt Tuesday here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by jimim, on Flickr



Where did you get these?!?


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> Another site just said that Han Solo will appear at SWW but not available for meet and greets...should we speculate?
> Also there's a lot of stuff happening behind the stage...I need to go and see this for myself



That's the second time we've seen that rumor. I'm thinking the parade.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

BGparadise said:


> So I called Disney to inquire about my RH reservation due it showing 1 less person on my reservation than originally requested through MDE.  The reservation was confirmed though she stated the infant would not be charged a fee.
> 
> She then read the description from the disneyparks website that included the environment and general description of the food and drink sampling...suggesting that this would be included in the cost of entry.
> 
> The call was very confusing.  Does anyone have a clear understanding how the Rebel Hanger will work?  Is there an entry fee?  If so, does it include the food?



It was confusing, wasn't it!!  I was told the same thing when I called yesterday - that it cost $14.99.  I wasn't sure what that included, but I didn't care, just wanted the reservation!  Today it was announced it's ala carte.  Sounds like they changed plans overnight!  Can't wait to see how this actually rolls out!


----------



## Tltorrez

DisneyWishes14 said:


> It was confusing, wasn't it!!  I was told the same thing when I called yesterday - that it cost $14.99.  I wasn't sure what that included, but I didn't care, just wanted the reservation!  Today it was announced it's ala carte.  Sounds like they changed plans overnight!  Can't wait to see how this actually rolls out!



I suspect this is just the fact that "dining events" are usually a fixed price. This is listed as both "table service" and a "dining event" and it's really structured exactly like a Lounge, except for the fact that ADRs don't take reservations. I'm not surprised that it's throwing people off.


----------



## jimim

williamscm3 said:


> Where did you get these?!?


Teepublic


----------



## Metz172

yulilin3 said:


> Rebel Hangar is trending on Twitter  people are surprised that it's almost all booked up


Oops did we do that


----------



## lovethattink

Tltorrez said:


> That's the second time we've seen that rumor. I'm thinking the parade.



Here's hoping Galactic Gathering  Right @The Sunrise Student ?


----------



## coluk003

I'm going the last weekend in May I. Think that's weekend 4?  I didn't look at the roll call thread first though I should have. Is anyone going weekend one. That would mind sacrificing their liver for me. 
There will be three of us who all live in separate areas going. I'm looking for the Death Star and the light saber ,I'm assuming they are ice cubes lol, that come with the adult drinks in dhs. I had hoped they were included in the party drinks but I think I read here they were not(insert sad panda) 
I'm going to say the only day we will be there is Friday the 29 because we are doing a family thing that Saturday and leaving Sunday and don't want to say we can meet some where and not be able to get in.

There maybe other item I'm not aware of like popcorn buckets, but that involves money and not sure how we'd handle that.
Is anyone able to do this? You may send me a private message also.


----------



## coluk003

Seltzer76 said:


> Actually I bought a selfie stick just for this occasion!  But I don't want to be too obnoxious with it either...also, I've been debating if I should bring my "good" camera along on this trip to get better pictures.  someone mentioned it was kind of dark in the Galactic Breakfast...I don't have too much confidence in my iphone there



Same boat here with the selfie and phone.minactually bought it sww but had to try it at the convention, glad I did there is one thing about my. Stick I don't like but I know how to make it work lol


----------



## Koh1977

coluk003 said:


> Same boat here with the selfie and phone.minactually bought it sww but had to try it at the convention, glad I did there is one thing about my. Stick I don't like but I know how to make it work lol



Selfie sticks aren't allowed at the parks I thought I read somewhere...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Metz172 said:


> Oops did we do that



Anyone else read that in a Steve Urkel voice?


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> Selfie sticks aren't allowed at the parks I thought I read somewhere...


They're not allowed inside attractions


----------



## coluk003

Koh1977 said:


> Selfie sticks aren't allowed at the parks I thought I read somewhere...


On attractions no, in the park yes. That's good for me because on a ride I'm usually holding on for deaf life. I see you lap bar on btmrr


----------



## Bugdozer

I expected the characters signatures would be the same but I made and printed out special star war version autograph cards of them dressed as their characters to be signed that is why I am disappointed they will not be signing.  The only thing I can think to do is if we do keep the reservation try to catch the same characters later on in the week at a different park but have them sign the star wars card.  If they are not signing I hope it doesn't feel like they come take a picture and Rush away I don't like that .


----------



## Seltzer76

yulilin3 said:


> They're not allowed inside attractions


Yep...I totally saw that article about 2 days after I ordered mine from amazon...so I read it very carefully


----------



## AndiB83

We have 7--thank you so much, though!  I have an 8:50p.m. reservation and it's our first full day at the parks, so I'd love to make it a little earlier so we don't eat our arms off or fall asleep or throw wild fits of Hanger before we get to eat.    I'm sure we'll live...late breakfast, late lunch.


----------



## alayne

If anyone has a Rebel Hangar experience they want to cancel please PM me. I was only able to get a party of 2 and I need to add 2 more. I'm looking for May 30th around 6:15. Thanks so much!


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


>



This is probably my favorite Disney commercial!



AngiTN said:


> It sure doesn't to me. After having eaten numerous of characters meals the characters sign while interacting. It doesn't slow them down or add time to the meal
> But there are no lines at other character meals, the characters come to your table. Are you saying the do these meals different and you have to go up to a line?



At Cinderellas Royal table she signs and they have the photo op. They took numerous pictures and she signed my boys books without any issues or huge line forming.

I chose to pay $60 a piece for this meal so it would save us time, but it's a little disheartening not to get the autographs for two characters we've never seen before that are our two must dos (Vader & Fett). And since we were planning on photo mats or pillowcases there's no way to incorporate the cards.


----------



## bgg319

alayne said:


> If anyone has a Rebel Hangar experience they want to cancel please PM me. I was only able to get a party of 2 and I need to add 2 more. I'm looking for May 30th around 6:15. Thanks so much!



Keep refreshing over and over.  For some reason after the third or fourth refresh, a time may show.  Worth a shot.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> From the blog:
> Hi Maria, there is not a children’s menu – but they may enjoy sharing the The Dark Fried or Lightsaber Bites.



The Vader Waffles and chicken looks like something kids and adults would like to, they are all dunkable items.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> Here's hoping Galactic Gathering  Right @The Sunrise Student ?



We will be on the scene reporting live won't we @lovethattink


----------



## jahexom

AndiB83 said:


> We have 7--thank you so much, though! I have an 8:50p.m. reservation and it's our first full day at the parks, so I'd love to make it a little earlier so we don't eat our arms off or fall asleep or throw wild fits of Hanger before we get to eat.  I'm sure we'll live...late breakfast, late lunch.


What day?  I have a couple to cancel.


----------



## alayne

I was able to get another reservation for 2 at 8:10 on the same day. My party doesn't mind splitting up and going at different times. I can't believe I went to sleep on this one. I know better!!!


----------



## alayne

jahexom said:


> What day?  I have a couple to cancel.


Do you have any for May 29 or 30 to cancel? I would love to get us all together on one reservation.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

So excited for everyone! I keep seeing everyone's countdowns go lower and lower, I love it!


----------



## heidi8

Thanks to an awesome DISboarder, I managed to get a Galactic Breakfast reservation early in the morning on May 31, which means I have an 11 AM one for a party of four that I can now pass on to someone else. Please DM me if you want it so we can coordinate my cancellation and your snagging of it.

*Claimed! Hope everyone else who wants to go there gets a reso!*


----------



## CindySwims

heidi8 said:


> Thanks to an awesome DISboarder, I managed to get a Galactic Breakfast reservation early in the morning on May 31, which means I have an 11 AM one for a party of four that I can now pass on to someone else. Please DM me if you want it so we can coordinate my cancellation and your snagging of it.



Me please.


----------



## bartleyosu

Yeah, just scored RH 7:50 pm June 7.  I didn't know about it until this thread.  Thanks.  Already have HV Fantasmic on Monday and my SW full day is Sat 6/6 but have to grab it.  I am going solo trip until Wed when hubby comes down and geeking out on SW.  Hope I won't feel weird doing all this by myself.


----------



## Nhebron

I have absolutely no room in my plans.  We are going over Memorial day weekend (Friday - Monday)....but I have such a fear of missing out on something cool by not booking Rebel Hanger!  I already have Galactic Breakfast, Jedi dinner, and FTF Deluxe!  Pretty sure that is enough for 3.5 days.

Those with Rebel Hanger ADRs, please post pics  after you go.


----------



## delmar411

Does anyone have any input on how teepublic tank tops fit? I have a cart full of them but I am worried about the cut and fit.


----------



## inkedupmomma

Artax said:


> You guys talking about the chewy line are making me nervous. I was first in line last year on day one, I feel like I am going to be 20 families back this year...lol
> 
> I asked my son last week if he wanted to see chewy again and he said yes. So it looks like there is a good chance I will be involved in the chewy run this year again. Only thing different this year is I wont have a stroller so I may be at the mercy of how motivated my 6 year old son is. I am guessing the rest of my party won't be doing the dash with us.
> 
> Oh and BTW in about 52 hours I will be on the plane heading to Orlando to start our vacation. I swear this week has been dragging so bad.


Do we have an official chewy run? LOL!!! I could sure use all the help I can get to get his pic!


----------



## inkedupmomma

you guys, I'm legit so excited that I think I'm going to puke..or cry.. or something!! SO DANG EXCITED!! Hope to meet some of the wonderful and ridiculously helpful people from here!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

inkedupmomma said:


> Do we have an official chewy run? LOL!!! I could sure use all the help I can get to get his pic!


I think we should have a list of everyone who is doing the chewie run Friday May 15th (first day of SWW!)

I know we're in!


----------



## luvallprincesses

Thanks to a fellow Dis'er on the June cancellation thread I was able to snag a Galactic for June 12 at 9:25.  It's only a party of 2 instead of the 4 we'd love to have, but that's a start, right?  DD14 won't be devastated if only DS8 Vader-lover gets to go with a parent. I'm so excited right now!


----------



## Fire14

delmar411 said:


> Does anyone have any input on how teepublic tank tops fit? I have a cart full of them but I am worried about the cut and fit.



My Hubs got men's 3xl and it fits hit like 2xl normally does.



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I think we should have a list of everyone who is doing the chewie run Friday May 15th (first day of SWW!)
> 
> I know we're in!



I'm most likely in just not sure when I want to go see him.


----------



## inkedupmomma

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I think we should have a list of everyone who is doing the chewie run Friday May 15th (first day of SWW!)
> 
> I know we're in!


UGH. We will be at MK for our first park day, then heading to DHS that night to do RH. That was totally unplanned and maybe will work in our favor.


----------



## lovethattink

We will be skipping a Chewie run since we were able to get a picture of ds with him in the Star Tours line yesterday. Darth Vader will be a first stop for us on one of the days. Unless he's at GG.


----------



## AndiB83

jahexom said:


> What day?  I have a couple to cancel.


Sunday 6/7 for 7 prefer before 8.  Been trying split groups and whole groups for weeks!!  I was thrilled just to get a reservation.


----------



## Itinkso

*SWW I: Guinea Pig DISers*
*Updating has ended for SWW I *(I need to get ready to leave for DL on Thursday)

*Please pick up your "I'm Celebrating" Button at your resort or at the front of the park(s). The CM located there will have a Sharpie for you to proudly add in your DISer Garrison!*

*Here is the DISmeet info! Be sure to look for yulilin ~ she'll be in the park all 3 days!*
_____________________________________________________________
****SWW DISmeet Info from yulilin****

*There will be 2 meets every Saturday and 1 on Sunday.*

*Every Saturday:*
~ After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.

*Yulilin's Cantina Meets!!
~ *_Before Fireworks: around 8:00 p.m. we'll be at the tables around Echo Lake (not on May 16th) across from 50s Prime Time. We will be there all the way until 10:00 p.m. ~ BYOB&D: Bring Your Own Beverages and Desserts!_


*Every Sunday:*
~ After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.

My DD14 and I will be at DHS every Saturday and Sunday so if anyone wants to meet at a different time let me know. I'll only be going to the first Friday for my character challenge.


*SWW I - May 15, 16, 17
Garrison: Guinea Pig DISers*

@yulilin3 - 15 (RH), 16 (FTF DP), 17 [May 10 (H&V)]
@The Sunrise Student - 14 (Galactic Gathering), 15 (H&V, FTF), 16 (RH), 17
@ethanwa - 17 (SciFi)
@CinderElsa - 14 (Galactic Gathering, SciFi), 15 (FTF, RH), 16, 17
@lovethattink - 14 (Galactic Gathering), 15, 16, 17 [May 4 (SciFi)]
@jennab113 - 14 (Galactic Gathering), 15 (H&V), 16 (FTF DP), 17 (SciFi)
@Good Morning Dewdrop - 15, 16, 17
@shelbyf31 - 15 (SciFi)
@msmama - 16 (H&V), 17 (VIP, RH)
@Fire14 - 15 (H&V), 16, 17 (RH)
@ConnieB - 15, 16, 17
@Girly - 15 (SciFi, H&V), 16, 17
@ffcheff - 15, 16, 17
@Ninja Mom - 15, 16, 17 [May 18 (SciFi)]
@xApril - 15, 16
@mmafan - 15 (H&V, FTF), 16 (VIP), 17 [May 18 (SciFi)]
@stardam - 15, 16, 17 [May 18 (SciFi)]
@DisneyTasha - 17 [May 21 (H&V)]
@Artax - 15 (FTF), 16 [May 10 (H&V)]
@KisstheGirl33 - 16, 17 (FTF)
@MunchkinandSugarBear - 15, 16 (SciFi, RH), 17
@HCinKC - 15 (H&V), 16, 17 (RH) [May 14 (SciFi)]
@katrina1122 - 15 (SciFi), 16, 17
@Greenfairy - 15, 16, 17
@CampbellzSoup - 16 (H&V)
@got2lovedisney - 15
@Cshel85 - 15, 16, 17
@OZMom - 15 (SciFi, FTF, RH), 16
@sairell - 17
@cheshiregoofy22 - 15, 16, 17
@DisneyDreamMaker - 15, 16, 17
@OhioWDWDuo - 15 (VIP), 16 [May 8 (H&V), 10 (SciFi)]
@Buddyex - 15, 16 [May 12 (SciFi, H&V)]
@btowndude - 14 (Galactic Gathering), 15 (VIP), 16
@1153rsmith - 15, 16, 17
@Pygmypuff07 - 15 (VIP, RH), 16, 17
@lvstitch - 15, 16 (VIP, RH)
@Flatt - 15, 16, 17
@jesemeca - 17
@mexxican - 15 (VIP) (FTF DP), 16 [May 13 (SciFi) (H&V)]
@BrokeMack - 15 (SciFi) [May 14 (H&V)]
@wdhinn89 - 16 (RH)
@Dawn16 - 15, 17
@going2disney - 15 (SciFi), 16, 17 (H&V)
@BadgerGirl84 - 15, 16
@jane2073 - 15, 16, 17
@Dugette - 15, 16, 17 (SciFi)
@mykidsrqts - 15, 16, 17
@tinkerpea - 15 (FTF DP), 16, 17 [May 14 (SciFi)]
@BrittneyMarie - 16 (FTF) [May 14 (SciFi)]
@tink1953 - 15, 16, 17
@JessP81 - 15
@slaveone - 15, 16, 17
@Astylla - 15 [May 13 (H&V), 14 (SciFi)]
@AThrillingChase - 15 (FTF), 16, 17 [May 18 (SciFi)]
@Tltorrez - 15 (RH), 17
@mom2febgirls - 15 (SciFi), 16 [May 18 (H&V)]
@mamadragona - 16 (H&V, FTF)
@KKBDisMom - 15 (FTF, RH) 16 (H&V) [May 18 (SciFi)]
@FAMof5Cruisers - 16 (SciFi, FTF)
@cinder-ellah - 16 (FTF DP, RH) [May 18 (H&V)]
@seigyoku - 15, 16 (FTF DP) [May 14 (SciFi, H&V)]
@4HOLIDAYS - 15 (FTF)
@inkedupmomma - 16 (FTF)
@keishashadow - 17 (FTF DP) [May 18 or 19 (SciFi)]
@delmar411 - 15, 16
@sunnygal041 - 15 (H&V), 16 (FTF DP, RH)
@aggiejnny - 15, 16, 17
@Desiree_O - 16, 17
@Reizo - 15 (SciFi)
@BobaFettFan - 17 (FTF DP)
@OB1 - 17
@MickeyMinnieMom - 15, 16, 17 (VIP)
@KAT4DISNEY - 15, 16, 17 ( FTF DP)
@houseful of boys - 15 (RH), 16 (H&V), 17 (SciFi)
@Kaschper - 15 (RH), 17 (VIP, H&V)
@MrLight - 15
@cpbrooks90 - 15 (H&V), 16 (SciFi)
@teeveejunkee - 16 (H&V), 17 (SciFi, RH)
@MissTiss - 16 (FTF)


----------



## jahexom

alayne said:


> Do you have any for May 29 or 30 to cancel? I would love to get us all together on one reservation.


Sorry, weekend V, Sat and Sun at 5:20


----------



## cinder-ellah

Just asking (Wishing on the 1st Star I see tonight, Crossing my fingers) ......  if any one is going to cancel a SWW FTF Deluxe or Premium on *May 16th* .......  Would you please PM me ?
I only need it for *just 1 person*.
I figure it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

The Sunrise Student said:


> The Vader Waffles and chicken looks like something kids and adults would like to, they are all dunkable items.



That was a response to my question on the blog.   Both the kiddos love chicken and waffles, so we are good to go.


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> *SWW I: Guinea Pig DISers*
> *Updating has ended for SWW I *(I need to get ready to leave for DL on Thursday)
> 
> *Please pick up your "I'm Celebrating" Button at your resort or at the front of the park(s). The CM located there will have a Sharpie for you to proudly add in your DISer Garrison!*
> 
> *Here is the DISmeet info! Be sure to look for yulilin ~ she'll be in the park all 3 days!*
> _____________________________________________________________
> ****SWW DISmeet Info from yulilin****
> 
> *There will be 2 meets every Saturday and 1 on Sunday.*
> 
> *Every Saturday:*
> ~ After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.
> 
> *Yulilin's Cantina Meets!!
> ~ *_Before Fireworks: around 8:00 p.m. we'll be at the tables around Echo Lake (not on May 16th) across from 50s Prime Time. We will be there all the way until 10:00 p.m. ~ BYOB&D: Bring Your Own Beverages and Desserts!_
> 
> 
> *Every Sunday:*
> ~ After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.
> 
> My DD14 and I will be at DHS every Saturday and Sunday so if anyone wants to meet at a different time let me know. I'll only be going to the first Friday for my character challenge.
> 
> 
> *SWW I - May 15, 16, 17
> Garrison: Guinea Pig DISers*
> 
> @yulilin3 - 15 (RH), 16 (FTF DP), 17 [May 10 (H&V)]
> @The Sunrise Student - 14 (Galactic Gathering), 15 (H&V, FTF), 16 (RH), 17
> @ethanwa - 17 (SciFi)
> @CinderElsa - 14 (Galactic Gathering, SciFi), 15 (FTF, RH), 16, 17
> @lovethattink - 14 (Galactic Gathering), 15, 16, 17 [May 4 (SciFi)]
> @jennab113 - 14 (Galactic Gathering), 15 (H&V), 16 (FTF DP), 17 (SciFi)
> @Good Morning Dewdrop - 15, 16, 17
> @shelbyf31 - 15 (SciFi)
> @msmama - 16 (H&V), 17 (VIP, RH)
> @Fire14 - 15 (H&V), 16, 17 (RH)
> @ConnieB - 15, 16, 17
> @Girly - 15 (SciFi, H&V), 16, 17
> @ffcheff - 15, 16, 17
> @Ninja Mom - 15, 16, 17 [May 18 (SciFi)]
> @xApril - 15, 16
> @mmafan - 15 (H&V, FTF), 16 (VIP), 17 [May 18 (SciFi)]
> @stardam - 15, 16, 17 [May 18 (SciFi)]
> @DisneyTasha - 17 [May 21 (H&V)]
> @Artax - 15 (FTF), 16 [May 10 (H&V)]
> @KisstheGirl33 - 16, 17 (FTF)
> @MunchkinandSugarBear - 15, 16 (SciFi, RH), 17
> @HCinKC - 15 (H&V), 16, 17 (RH) [May 14 (SciFi)]
> @katrina1122 - 15 (SciFi), 16, 17
> @Greenfairy - 15, 16, 17
> @CampbellzSoup - 16 (H&V)
> @got2lovedisney - 15
> @Cshel85 - 15, 16, 17
> @OZMom - 15 (SciFi, FTF, RH), 16
> @sairell - 17
> @cheshiregoofy22 - 15, 16, 17
> @DisneyDreamMaker - 15, 16, 17
> @OhioWDWDuo - 15 (VIP), 16 [May 8 (H&V), 10 (SciFi)]
> @Buddyex - 15, 16 [May 12 (SciFi, H&V)]
> @btowndude - 14 (Galactic Gathering), 15 (VIP), 16
> @1153rsmith - 15, 16, 17
> @Pygmypuff07 - 15 (VIP, RH), 16, 17
> @lvstitch - 15, 16 (VIP, RH)
> @Flatt - 15, 16, 17
> @jesemeca - 17
> @mexxican - 15 (VIP) (FTF DP), 16 [May 13 (SciFi) (H&V)]
> @BrokeMack - 15 (SciFi) [May 14 (H&V)]
> @wdhinn89 - 16 (RH)
> @Dawn16 - 15, 17
> @going2disney - 15 (SciFi), 16, 17 (H&V)
> @BadgerGirl84 - 15, 16
> @jane2073 - 15, 16, 17
> @Dugette - 15, 16, 17 (SciFi)
> @mykidsrqts - 15, 16, 17
> @tinkerpea - 15 (FTF DP), 16, 17 [May 14 (SciFi)]
> @BrittneyMarie - 16 (FTF) [May 14 (SciFi)]
> @tink1953 - 15, 16, 17
> @JessP81 - 15
> @slaveone - 15, 16, 17
> @Astylla - 15 [May 13 (H&V), 14 (SciFi)]
> @AThrillingChase - 15 (FTF), 16, 17 [May 18 (SciFi)]
> @Tltorrez - 15 (RH), 17
> @mom2febgirls - 15 (SciFi), 16 [May 18 (H&V)]
> @mamadragona - 16 (H&V, FTF)
> @KKBDisMom - 15 (FTF, RH) 16 (H&V) [May 18 (SciFi)]
> @FAMof5Cruisers - 16 (SciFi, FTF)
> @cinder-ellah - 16 (FTF DP, RH) [May 18 (H&V)
> @seigyoku - 15, 16 (FTF DP) [May 14 (SciFi, H&V)]
> @4HOLIDAYS - 15 (FTF)
> @inkedupmomma - 16 (FTF)
> @keishashadow - 17 (FTF DP) [May 18 or 19 (SciFi)]
> @delmar411 - 15, 16
> @sunnygal041 - 15 (H&V), 16 (FTF DP, RH)
> @aggiejnny - 15, 16, 17
> @Desiree_O - 16, 17
> @Reizo - 15 (SciFi)
> @BobaFettFan - 17 (FTF DP)
> @OB1 - 17
> @MickeyMinnieMom - 15, 16, 17 (VIP)
> @KAT4DISNEY - 15, 16, 17 ( FTF DP)
> @houseful of boys - 15 (RH), 16 (H&V), 17 (SciFi)
> @Kaschper - 15 (RH), 17 (VIP, H&V)
> @MrLight - 15
> @cpbrooks90 - 15 (H&V), 16 (SciFi)
> @teeveejunkee - 16 (H&V), 17 (SciFi, RH)
> @MissTiss - 16 (FTF)



Wow big list for Weekend 1!


----------



## goofyinohio

I have a Jedi Mickey for June 7th at 7:55PM for 6 I'm going to cancel.


----------



## Itinkso

lovethattink said:


> Wow big list for Weekend 1!


Yes, I kinda noticed that, too!


----------



## soniam

@lovethattink Was DHS crowded today or yesterday? Thanks


----------



## btowndude

I really behind on reading this forum, stopped at p. 200!  

Is there any information on SWW/ST nametags this year?  The only mention and photos are for the GG Thursday event name tags. In the past, there have regular ones and AP ones that you could order at Darth's Mall.


----------



## lovingeire

I'm finally caught up! Woo hoo! I have officially opted out of Rebel Hangar.  Our day is so packed already and I'm not sure middle will eat anything. I went back and forth and just decided to go with the flow that evening! Yet every time I readybthat someone else made a reservation I feel like I should too!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

I may want this..when do you plan on canceling?


goofyinohio said:


> I have a Jedi Mickey for June 7th at 7:55PM for 6 I'm going to cancel.


----------



## Tltorrez

bartleyosu said:


> Yeah, just scored RH 7:50 pm June 7.  I didn't know about it until this thread.  Thanks.  Already have HV Fantasmic on Monday and my SW full day is Sat 6/6 but have to grab it.  I am going solo trip until Wed when hubby comes down and geeking out on SW.  Hope I won't feel weird doing all this by myself.



You won't be by yourself. You'll be with all the other SW/Disney geeks.


----------



## Tltorrez

Itinkso said:


> Yes, I kinda noticed that, too!



Fantastic job! Thanks for all your hard work.

Have fun in DL!


----------



## Tltorrez

5 days! Must be time for the trip dreams to start.

I had a dream last night I tried a new Yoda cupcake and it had peas and carrots inside. And I kept arguing with the guy handing them out that no one would want them and he would have to keep refunding people's money if he sold them without telling people.


----------



## yulilin3

I just want to thank @Itinkso again for her awesome job with the roll call. It can't be easy adding names and experiences, changing them and deleting some. 
Good luck on your Tink 5k, have fun at  Disneyland


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Itinkso said:


> *SWW I - May 15, 16, 17
> Garrison: Guinea Pig DISers*
> 
> @The Sunrise Student - 14 (Galactic Gathering), 15 (H&V, FTF), 16 (RH), 17




WOW looking at this I just realized how much I have to report back on...

In addition to this I will be Marching Saturday the 16th! Gonna be one heck of a fully packed SW weekend!

7 day 17 hours 46 minutes till I step on that plane!


----------



## southernfriedmom

Good Morning!!!
It seems like there are several us looking for different times for SWW ADR's that what we currently have. So none of us will cancel them until we find that better time... Does anyone think there might be value in us starting a DIS thread or a FB if it's not "legal" or even go on our Roll Call page to suggest "trades". It may be more trouble than it's worth & we may just all want the same thing but just thought I'd throw it out there...

For example, if I can find a Galactic Breakfast (for 8- willing to split up) on 5/31, I'd end of canceling my H & V dinner that day, an early 50PT lunch and a Sci Fi breakfast later in the week. 
Oh how the search for my perfect plan pains me...


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know how you guys keep a secret that big...you guys are good


This is my first time not telling my kids and it is killing me!!  I know that I am going to slip up before June. I always do. Lol


----------



## nallepuh

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I think we should have a list of everyone who is doing the chewie run Friday May 15th (first day of SWW!)
> 
> I know we're in!



We (me, DS6 and DH) will definitely be doing the Chewie run on the 15th!


----------



## mexxican

We're doing the Chewie run too. Cancelled our VIP tour to do more meet & greets


----------



## yulilin3

southernfriedmom said:


> Good Morning!!!
> It seems like there are several us looking for different times for SWW ADR's that what we currently have. So none of us will cancel them until we find that better time... Does anyone think there might be value in us starting a DIS thread or a FB if it's not "legal" or even go on our Roll Call page to suggest "trades". It may be more trouble than it's worth & we may just all want the same thing but just thought I'd throw it out there...
> 
> For example, if I can find a Galactic Breakfast (for 8- willing to split up) on 5/31, I'd end of canceling my H & V dinner that day, an early 50PT lunch and a Sci Fi breakfast later in the week.
> Oh how the search for my perfect plan pains me...


I was thinking a Fb page for this and the Chewie Run would be a good idea.
I can open a private page for the Chewie run.


----------



## yulilin3

They have finally added the motorcade,the Padawan Mind Challenge times (12:15pm, 2:30pm, 4:15pm and 6pm) and the Galactic Dance Party (7pm) to the schedule, here's the link
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-05-15/#timeofday=allday
Updating the first post to add the times for PMC, the first 2 are sign ups only, sign ups are at ABC Sound Studio event information table and the last 2 are Family edition, families get picked around the Event Stage


----------



## yulilin3

If anyone is interested here's the fb page for Chewie Run. I'll add you, once you are added you can add fellow DISers, I only made it for people going the first Friday.  https://www.facebook.com/events/734248273352813/


----------



## yulilin3

These two comments on the DPB make me sad. Disney should announce things first then have them open for booking so this doesn't continue to happen


This is very disappointing. The first Friday and Saturday already are booked, and the gal on the phone said they’ve been taking reservations since at least last week. How can we find out about these things in time to take advantage of them? If they’re not being announced here first, where are they being announced?
Crazy that this is booked already! And that we are just hearing about it!! I have been keeping track of all Star Wars related news since we are coming specifically for this event, first time I saw anything about this. Even had talked to a CM about dining for our trip and she didn’t bring it up.


----------



## db99

Their communication strategy is mind boggling.  Are they hoping that information slowly leaks out before things are officially announced, so the contact center isn't hit with a surge of calls all at once and the systems get overwhelmed?  The thing that happened on Monday with Rebel Hangar with some agents booking and some not and others yet seemly confused should never happen if your communication is strong.


----------



## lovethattink

soniam said:


> @lovethattink Was DHS crowded today or yesterday? Thanks



Yes. It was super crowded. Dh said it felt like Christmas and hoped this wasn't an indication of what to expect for SWW. There were lots of bottlenecks.


----------



## yulilin3

"borrowed" this one from the SWW tips fb page


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> They have finally added the motorcade,the Padawan Mind Challenge times (12:15pm, 2:30pm, 4:15pm and 6pm) and the Galactic Dance Party (7pm) to the schedule, here's the link
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-05-15/#timeofday=allday
> Updating the first post to add the times for PMC, the first 2 are sign ups only, sign ups are at ABC Sound Studio event information table and the last 2 are Family edition, families get picked around the Event Stage



dh and ds did the family version last year. Since ot was just the two of them,  they were paired with 2 members of another family.



yulilin3 said:


> These two comments on the DPB make me sad. Disney should announce things first then have them open for booking so this doesn't continue to happen
> 
> 
> This is very disappointing. The first Friday and Saturday already are booked, and the gal on the phone said they’ve been taking reservations since at least last week. How can we find out about these things in time to take advantage of them? If they’re not being announced here first, where are they being announced?
> Crazy that this is booked already! And that we are just hearing about it!! I have been keeping track of all Star Wars related news since we are coming specifically for this event, first time I saw anything about this. Even had talked to a CM about dining for our trip and she didn’t bring it up.



The one isn't there any more.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> I was thinking a Fb page for this and the Chewie Run would be a good idea.
> I can open a private page for the Chewie run.



Good Morning !
Sounds great to have a SWW ADR cancelation page.   I'd be interested in that.
The Chewie Run FB sounds fun.


----------



## 1153rsmith

He guys, I asked this a couple of days ago, but with all the Rebel Hangout discussion, if it was answered, I didn't see it.  We are going the first weekend and it says in post #1 that JAT and Ian are not signing.  Is that still correct?  Does that also mean they will not be doing pictures with folks?  I sure hope they are at least taking pictures.  The couple that is going with us has a Marine son who is deployed now in hotspots and the Dad has built a new light saber for him.  He plans on taking it around and getting as many of the characters and celebs as possible to hold it for pictures.  He wants to make a photo album for his son with the pictures, and hopefully autographs to give his son along with the light saber when he gets back from deployment.  I'm really wanting to help make that happen.

Just trying to figure out how our weekend is going to flow.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1153rsmith

duplicate post


----------



## yulilin3

1153rsmith said:


> He guys, I asked this a couple of days ago, but with all the Rebel Hangout discussion, if it was answered, I didn't see it.  We are going the first weekend and it says in post #1 that JAT and Ian are not signing.  Is that still correct?  Does that also mean they will not be doing pictures with folks?  I sure hope they are at least taking pictures.  The couple that is going with us has a Marine son who is deployed now in hotspots and the Dad has built a new light saber for him.  He plans on taking it around and getting as many of the characters and celebs as possible to hold it for pictures.  He wants to make a photo album for his son with the pictures, and hopefully autographs to give his son along with the light saber when he gets back from deployment.  I'm really wanting to help make that happen.
> 
> Just trying to figure out how our weekend is going to flow.  Thanks in advance.


I'm sorry I missed your question.
Yes, per Shawn Slater from DPB they are not signing autograph or doing any kind of meet and greet. You can see them in the parade and the show at Theater of the Stars


----------



## wdhinn89

Sorry if I missed this but what is the Galactic Dance Party?  I see it is at 7pm and we have Sci-Fi reservations at 6pm but it seems fun


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> Sorry if I missed this but what is the Galactic Dance Party?  I see it is at 7pm and we have Sci-Fi reservations at 6pm but it seems fun


DJ Lobot's dance party at the Event Stage. Keeps the crowds entertained until the fireworks, he plays techno music with SW infused in it


----------



## lvstitch

yulilin3 said:


> If anyone is interested here's the fb page for Chewie Run. I'll add you, once you are added you can add fellow DISers, I only made it for people going the first Friday.  https://www.facebook.com/events/542615015877940/


Link doesn't work for me


----------



## yulilin3

lvstitch said:


> Link doesn't work for me


let me check, I've never created an event before


----------



## wdhinn89

yulilin3 said:


> DJ Lobot's dance party at the Event Stage. Keeps the crowds entertained until the fireworks, he plays techno music with SW infused in it



Cute!  I was hopping it had Darth Vader and the Stormtroopers dancing.  lol


----------



## yulilin3

try this one for Chewie Run
https://www.facebook.com/events/734248273352813/


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> Cute!  I was hopping it had Darth Vader and the Stormtroopers dancing.  lol


That was Hyperspace Hoopla, super fun. But got cancelled in 2013 Here's a full video of the very last one


----------



## cinder-ellah

It


yulilin3 said:


> try this one for Chewie Run
> https://www.facebook.com/events/734248273352813/


Just a heads up ....Its "Public" at the moment.   
Didn't know if you wanted to keep it private or not.


----------



## nallepuh

yulilin3 said:


> try this one for Chewie Run
> https://www.facebook.com/events/734248273352813/


I joined it!


----------



## pclvnmcky88

I have a question for y'all about parking during SWW. We are staying off-site this time around but want to be at DHS around 7:30ishAM and also park hop later in the day. Where's the best place to park throughout the day? What time would the buses start running from the T&TC to DHS?

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> It
> 
> Just a heads up ....Its "Public" at the moment.
> Didn't know if you wanted to keep it private or not.


when I made it private people couldn't just join I had to invite them. So I think I'll leave it open and see what happens


----------



## yulilin3

pclvnmcky88 said:


> I have a question for y'all about parking during SWW. We are staying off-site this time around but want to be at DHS around 7:30ishAM and also park hop later in the day. Where's the best place to park throughout the day? What time would the buses start running from the T&TC to DHS?
> 
> Thanks!


Buses don't run from TTC to DHS anymore, they run from MK bus depot to DHS. I would park at DHS and if you're park hopping take the Disney buses, especially if you're going to MK later that way you don;t have to deal with the monorail or ferry to MK, the bus takes you straight to MK


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> when I made it private people couldn't just join I had to invite them. So I think I'll leave it open and see what happens


Great !  That makes sense.


----------



## wdhinn89

yulilin3 said:


> That was Hyperspace Hoopla, super fun. But got cancelled in 2013 Here's a full video of the very last one


OMG!!! They need to bring this back!!!


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> OMG!!! They need to bring this back!!!


The Great Hyperspace Hoopla debate...I loved it but others didn't.


----------



## yulilin3

since the page is up and open to everyone, if you guys want you can add me as a friend. Beware my posts are mainly of my kids, Disney, Star Wars, Marvel and occasionally Universal.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> The Great Hyperspace Hoopla debate...I loved it but others didn't.



It was super duper, let's have some fun!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> since the page is up and open to everyone, if you guys want you can add me as a friend. Beware my posts are mainly of my kids, Disney, Star Wars, Marvel and occasionally Universal.



Only friends show as joined.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Only friends show as joined.


If you click on the "going" button you can see who's going even if they are not your fb friend


----------



## pclvnmcky88

yulilin3 said:


> Buses don't run from TTC to DHS anymore, they run from MK bus depot to DHS. I would park at DHS and if you're park hopping take the Disney buses, especially if you're going to MK later that way you don;t have to deal with the monorail or ferry to MK, the bus takes you straight to MK



The day I'm speaking of happens to be the 24-hour event at MK. Would the buses to DHS from MK be leaving early enough to get us there by 7:30?


----------



## ashw100

Hi . I just wanted to stop by and say thank you to everyone especially Yulilin3 for this amazing thread. I have been reading from the beginning and this has been invaluable. This is my first SWW and thanks to this thread I knew about and was able to get the SW dinner, breakfast, FTF package, and RH. We are going the first Friday and I am nervous about the Chewie run. This is our only must do character and I know we won't be toward the front of the pack with our three kids, all under 6, I don't want to be in a stampede. If we do go straight there at RD do you think we can still get a meet with him before our 9:10 Sci-Fi breakfast? Thanks again for everything!


----------



## goofyinohio

iluvwdw4ever said:


> I may want this..when do you plan on canceling?


How about 2pm today?


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> If you click on the "going" button you can see who's going even if they are not your fb friend[/QUOTE
> 
> No, it says 4, but just shows me you.
> 
> ]


----------



## yulilin3

pclvnmcky88 said:


> The day I'm speaking of happens to be the 24-hour event at MK. Would the buses to DHS from MK be leaving early enough to get us there by 7:30?


This would be best asked at the 24 hour thread, I'm not sure. I think some people are planning to walk to the Poly and take the bus from there.



ashw100 said:


> Hi . I just wanted to stop by and say thank you to everyone especially Yulilin3 for this amazing thread. I have been reading from the beginning and this has been invaluable. This is my first SWW and thanks to this thread I knew about and was able to get the SW dinner, breakfast, FTF package, and RH. We are going the first Friday and I am nervous about the Chewie run. This is our only must do character and I know we won't be toward the front of the pack with our three kids, all under 6, I don't want to be in a stampede. If we do go straight there at RD do you think we can still get a meet with him before our 9:10 Sci-Fi breakfast? Thanks again for everything!


It's not really a stampede, more like a large group fast walking to Chewie. The crowds at the entrance split to go to:
JTA
Chewie's line
TSMM
Darth Vader
Darth's Mall
if you are inside the park before it opens at 7:45am you should be done by your ADR time, plus the restaurant is just feets away from the Chewie meet and greet


----------



## yulilin3

when I click on "going" I can see everyone there.


----------



## Willow tree

Is the Dance party open to everyone?  I have a ressie for the Rebel Hanger at 6pm.


----------



## ashw100

yulilin3 said:


> This would be best asked at the 24 hour thread, I'm not sure. I think some people are planning to walk to the Poly and take the bus from there.
> 
> 
> It's not really a stampede, more like a large group fast walking to Chewie. The crowds at the entrance split to go to:
> JTA
> Chewie's line
> TSMM
> Darth Vader
> Darth's Mall
> if you are inside the park before it opens at 7:45am you should be done by your ADR time, plus the restaurant is just feets away from the Chewie meet and greet



Awesome, thank you! I am just nervous with little kids, what I picture in my head is probably much worse than it will actually be.


----------



## yulilin3

Willow tree said:


> Is the Dance party open to everyone?  I have a ressie for the Rebel Hanger at 6pm.


yes, it's outside, in front of the event stage, you can hear the music all the way down Hollywood Blvd and Echo Lake


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> when I click on "going" I can see everyone there.


Maybe because you started the event?


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> They have finally added the motorcade,the Padawan Mind Challenge times (12:15pm, 2:30pm, 4:15pm and 6pm) and the Galactic Dance Party (7pm) to the schedule, here's the link
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-05-15/#timeofday=allday
> Updating the first post to add the times for PMC, the first 2 are sign ups only, sign ups are at ABC Sound Studio event information table and the last 2 are Family edition, families get picked around the Event Stage



Now maybe Touring Plans will update. I've been going round and round with them about the parade time and SotS duration.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Maybe because you started the event?


that could be it.


----------



## AngiTN

db99 said:


> Their communication strategy is mind boggling.  Are they hoping that information slowly leaks out before things are officially announced, so the contact center isn't hit with a surge of calls all at once and the systems get overwhelmed?  The thing that happened on Monday with Rebel Hangar with some agents booking and some not and others yet seemly confused should never happen if your communication is strong.


See, my opinion is we jumped the gun and sort of "forced" the CM to book before it was ready. That's why it was hard to get them to find times, they had to use different methods to check and some couldn't figure it out at all. Now, Disney should have it totally off until it's announced, rather than have a back door in, so to speak. But had we waited till the announcement was made it would have probably been a breeze to book. And none of the slots would have been taken before the announcement.



ashw100 said:


> Awesome, thank you! I am just nervous with little kids, what I picture in my head is probably much worse than it will actually be.


Do know, CMs pretty sternly remind guests NO RUNNING ALLOWED. Super fast walking yes but they get a bit testy when you run.


----------



## Tltorrez

pclvnmcky88 said:


> I have a question for y'all about parking during SWW. We are staying off-site this time around but want to be at DHS around 7:30ishAM and also park hop later in the day. Where's the best place to park throughout the day? What time would the buses start running from the T&TC to DHS?
> 
> Thanks!



What parks are you planning to hop to? I would probably just park at DHS.


----------



## msmama

Are the during the week Jedi Training's busier than normal between SWW's?  It's back to just Vader during the week?  

(My son is maybe, possibly interested now, and since we have the VIP I can sign him up, just want to be able to prepare him for whatever may happen).

Isn't someone (itinkso?) a Mom of a friend of a Jedi?  Any tips for a kid who WANTS to do it, but is afraid he'll chicken out?  We've watched the regular one (non SWW) on youtube and that's what convinced him that he'd like to try.


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> See, my opinion is we jumped the gun and sort of "forced" the CM to book before it was ready. That's why it was hard to get them to find times, they had to use different methods to check and some couldn't figure it out at all. Now, Disney should have it totally off until it's announced, rather than have a back door in, so to speak. But had we waited till the announcement was made it would have probably been a breeze to book. And none of the slots would have been taken before the announcement.
> 
> 
> Do know, CMs pretty sternly remind guests NO RUNNING ALLOWED. Super fast walking yes but they get a bit testy when you run.


it's a communications issue:
We knew about the character meals, and were able to book, months before they announced on DPB. They didn't even show up on the SWW event page on WDW until March
Premium Packages same thing. I got word from someone on fb that they were open to book days before the DPB announced
Rebel Hangar information was sent to Travel Agents a month ago and a DISer's TA told her and she posted the info here, that's how we knew
It has been like this for years now


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> These two comments on the DPB make me sad. Disney should announce things first then have them open for booking so this doesn't continue to happen
> 
> 
> This is very disappointing. The first Friday and Saturday already are booked, and the gal on the phone said they’ve been taking reservations since at least last week. How can we find out about these things in time to take advantage of them? If they’re not being announced here first, where are they being announced?
> Crazy that this is booked already! And that we are just hearing about it!! I have been keeping track of all Star Wars related news since we are coming specifically for this event, first time I saw anything about this. Even had talked to a CM about dining for our trip and she didn’t bring it up.



It is a shame. However, is anyone willing to comment and tell them that the Disboards knew? I'm not. It's not fair, but I like having our personal in.


----------



## Monykalyn

Tltorrez said:


> 5 days! Must be time for the trip dreams to start.
> 
> I had a dream last night I tried a new Yoda cupcake and it had peas and carrots inside. And I kept arguing with the guy handing them out that no one would want them and he would have to keep refunding people's money if he sold them without telling people.


I just snorted coffee out my nose


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Are the during the week Jedi Training's busier than normal between SWW's?  It's back to just Vader during the week?
> 
> (My son is maybe, possibly interested now, and since we have the VIP I can sign him up, just want to be able to prepare him for whatever may happen).
> 
> Isn't someone (itinkso?) a Mom of a friend of a Jedi?  Any tips for a kid who WANTS to do it, but is afraid he'll chicken out?  We've watched the regular one (non SWW) on youtube and that's what convinced him that he'd like to try.


Itinkso I think is gone for the rest of the week, she's going to Disneyland to run the 5K Tink. But, the weekday JTA are less busy than SWW JTA. It is only Vader unless they expect a higher number of people, then it's Vader and Maul.
If he's afraid of Maul and he is an option during your session, talk to the CM and they will move him to Vader.


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> These two comments on the DPB make me sad. Disney should announce things first then have them open for booking so this doesn't continue to happen
> 
> 
> This is very disappointing. The first Friday and Saturday already are booked, and the gal on the phone said they’ve been taking reservations since at least last week. How can we find out about these things in time to take advantage of them? If they’re not being announced here first, where are they being announced?
> Crazy that this is booked already! And that we are just hearing about it!! I have been keeping track of all Star Wars related news since we are coming specifically for this event, first time I saw anything about this. Even had talked to a CM about dining for our trip and she didn’t bring it up.



I have to wonder if the first weekend is actually all booked.  Are reservations working correctly now?  We all know what we had to do to get ressies - we basically had to walk them through the process - so how many people are taking the CM's at their word, when in reality the CM's just don't know what they're doing?  Obviously there are REALLY good CM's, but...yulilin also got hung up on once, so...


----------



## AngiTN

Thought y'all get a kick out of this. Got this message from DGD last night. Granted, she was just in her room and could have walked to my room to ask me but she loves to use FB Messanger
So I think we know what I'll be doing Friday night.


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> it's a communications issue:
> We knew about the character meals, and were able to book, months before they announced on DPB. They didn't even show up on the SWW event page on WDW until March
> Premium Packages same thing. I got word from someone on fb that they were open to book days before the DPB announced
> Rebel Hangar information was sent to Travel Agents a month ago and a DISer's TA told her and she posted the info here, that's how we knew
> It has been like this for years now


Oh, I understand how it happens. Same general idea happens on other fan type boards I belong to. Word leaks out to the fans before it's out to the general public so those fans are ahead of the curve on things, so to speak. 

But in all those instances, it's knowledge from leaked information and not the way Disney intended the announcement to go out. Not saying it is wrong to take advantage of leaked information, I'm not. I do myself. But it doesn't change the fact that it was through a leak that the info came out.


----------



## Brandiwlf

Do we think there will be non alcoholic Specialty drinks available at rh? DH was pretty excited about alderaan ale and the cocktails look good to me but we have 2 kids and grandparents who don't drink coming with us!


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> I just want to thank @Itinkso again for her awesome job with the roll call. It can't be easy adding names and experiences, changing them and deleting some.
> Good luck on your Tink 5k, have fun at  Disneyland


You're welcome! I enjoy volunteering my time and there's no better place than the "Nicest Thread" on DISboards!!

My DL packing list includes: blinged-out tutus, foam roller, and umbrella (my recently purchased one from WDW)!!

Here's a photo of what I'll be wearing and the tutu that BFF will be wearing:


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> You're welcome! I enjoy volunteering my time and there's no better place than the "Nicest Thread" on DISboards!!
> 
> My DL packing list includes: blinged-out tutus, foam roller, and umbrella (my recently purchased one from WDW)!!
> 
> Here's a photo of what I'll be wearing and the tutu that BFF will be wearing:


love it. Have fun...and then it's time to train for the Princess, right?  Hope to see you again soon


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Do we think there will be non alcoholic Specialty drinks available at rh? DH was pretty excited about alderaan ale and the cocktails look good to me but we have 2 kids and grandparents who don't drink coming with us!


they would be dumb not to have specialty non alcoholic drinks, they have them for the dessert party.


----------



## AndiB83

goofyinohio said:


> I have a Jedi Mickey for June 7th at 7:55PM for 6 I'm going to cancel.


Bummer, I have 7 I want for that time, but that probably won't work.


----------



## soniam

AngiTN said:


> Oh, I understand how it happens. Same general idea happens on other fan type boards I belong to. Word leaks out to the fans before it's out to the general public so those fans are ahead of the curve on things, so to speak.
> 
> But in all those instances, it's knowledge from leaked information and not the way Disney intended the announcement to go out. Not saying it is wrong to take advantage of leaked information, I'm not. I do myself. But it doesn't change the fact that it was through a leak that the info came out.



We had been told about the Rebel Hangar previously and that it might open up on Monday. However, finding it on dining was just a fluke. I wasn't looking for it specifically. I was just searching for all dining at DHS on an SWW day. Disney is the one that made the page visible. Plus, DPB posted the info early too and then pulled it down. I think Disney is partly to blame for this one, due to sloppy work and ineptitude, as opposed to just leaked insider info.

Also, not to blame anyone, but I am a bit surprised that this thread wouldn't pop up in a search for SWW, but I haven't actually tried searching for it. It's not like this is some well guarded secret thread, especially with over half a million views.

I still feel bad for people who wanted to go but can't. However, there are people on this thread who can't get a particular ADR that they want either.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

@Tltorrez We're hopping to Epcot later that day after DHS and then possibly to MK. I know that both parks stay open later than DHS that evening so I wasn't sure what parking situation would be easier.


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> try this one for Chewie Run
> https://www.facebook.com/events/734248273352813/


just joined in....im matthew hurtig....


----------



## pookadoo77

looked like last night, RH is open all week the 1st week? Is this correct?! Then only weekends.....


----------



## pookadoo77

I am creating a FB SWW ADR & FTF cancel/trade page..... Will post link in a few.... I know I have stuff to put on it


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> I was thinking a Fb page for this and the Chewie Run would be a good idea.
> I can open a private page for the Chewie run.


I'm doing the chewy run on May 16th. If I can help anyone hold a place, i'd be willing to. Or is that against the rules?


----------



## HCinKC

jthornton94 said:


> So, I know it has been covered, but where to look for cheap, woman's cut Star Wars shirts?  Maybe someplace lesser known that is reliable.


I love Woot's shirts. I feel like the sizing is pretty accurate. I would normally try on a medium first, and that is what I get from them. Depending on what weekend you are going, pay attention to the estimated shipping date before placing your order. Anything on "special" may have a later shipping date. Regular price usually ships in about a week.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> We had been told about the Rebel Hangar previously and that it might open up on Monday. However, finding it on dining was just a fluke. I wasn't looking for it specifically. I was just searching for all dining at DHS on an SWW day. Disney is the one that made the page visible. Plus, DPB posted the info early too and then pulled it down. I think* Disney is partly to blame for this one*, due to sloppy work and ineptitude, as opposed to just leaked insider info.
> 
> Also, not to blame anyone, but I am a bit surprised that this thread wouldn't pop up in a search for SWW, but I haven't actually tried searching for it. It's not like this is some well guarded secret thread, especially with over half a million views.
> 
> I still feel bad for people who wanted to go but can't. However, there are people on this thread who can't get a particular ADR that they want either.


I love Disney, and I mean LOVE. But to me, they are to be blamed entirely. If you have a product that you are going to offer, get all of your facts straight, announce it thru your blog and sell it.
Imagine having this same type of misinformation from any other product. It's just not good costumer service
I tend to agree that they let this leak so that people don't call at the same time because they don't have a good IT department that can handle the influx (look at Free dinning) Also they are cheap and have a reservations dpt that does not know what they are doing. The people that answer the phones are not even in Orlando, many work from home. They search for things the same way you and I would do, just with a bit more inside information. They are not properly trained. This will not change while Disney continues to put out products and they continue to sell out. The only real way to get anything changed is sending Guest Communications an email. they tend to, at least get back to you in a couple of days, and talk to you directly on the phone


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Itinkso said:


> You're welcome! I enjoy volunteering my time and there's no better place than the "Nicest Thread" on DISboards!!
> 
> My DL packing list includes: blinged-out tutus, foam roller, and umbrella (my recently purchased one from WDW)!!
> 
> Here's a photo of what I'll be wearing and the tutu that BFF will be wearing:



My bf's sister is running the challenge and then basically going straight to WDW for sww (where we're meeting up with them).  I'm very jealous of both of you and your Disney months.  Good luck!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> looked like last night, RH is open all week the 1st week? Is this correct?! Then only weekends.....


I saw that too, but when you try to book only weekend dates are available, another fluke


----------



## mexxican

@Tltorrez you're from Silver Spring? We're just over the Moco line in Adelphi. Leaving Sunday night for Universal and then our first trip to WDW for 5 days & SWW


----------



## pookadoo77

https://www.facebook.com/groups/501...ment_id=501728369981577&notif_t=group_comment

link to a facebook page for all SWW trades cancels, and wanted ADR's and experiences..... I'll add to my signature too. Hoping for a Chewie Run page for weekend V (hint,hint)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I got to have my moment of triumph.  Bf's sister finally noticed the rebel hangar and frantically texted me about there being no availability.  So I got to be smug and be like oh yeah... Had that booked since 7 am Monday.  Then got a satisfying 'but it wasn't even announced on Monday' response.

Makes me feel like quoting office space 'damn it feels good to be a gangster'.


----------



## yulilin3

BTW, since some of you are friending me on fb and posting pics here, a word of caution. My memory is HORRIBLE!! I can remember faces but not names and def. not usernames. So I'll know I've seen you but just won't know your name, the joys of getting old.
My name is Yulady (you-lady) but will answer to yulilin or yuli or Julie


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I got to have my moment of triumph.  Bf's sister finally noticed the rebel hangar and frantically texted me about there being no availability.  So I got to be smug and be like oh yeah... Had that booked since 7 am Monday.  Then got a satisfying 'but it wasn't even announced on Monday' response.
> 
> Makes me feel like quoting office space 'damn it feels good to be a gangster'.


I love that movie...you can tell her you used your Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## Cluelyss

msmama said:


> I have to wonder if the first weekend is actually all booked.  Are reservations working correctly now?  We all know what we had to do to get ressies - we basically had to walk them through the process - so how many people are taking the CM's at their word, when in reality the CM's just don't know what they're doing?  Obviously there are REALLY good CM's, but...yulilin also got hung up on once, so...


We have an ADR for 5/31, and out of curiosity I checked last night to see what other times might be available and there were none. So yes, I think it's very possible the first weekend is sold out already, and maybe all of them, especially given the small size of the venue.


----------



## yulilin3

changed the picture to the Chewie run page to this one. Yes, this was Disneyland but @pookadoo77  thinks it's more appropriate and I couldn't agree more


----------



## Cluelyss

Rachel is finally answering some questions, and hinted at roaming characters. Also looks like they are adding outdoor seating for walk ups, weather permitting. Can't imagine what that line will be like!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Rachel is finally answering some questions, and hinted at roaming characters. Also looks like they are adding outdoor seating for walk ups, weather permitting. Can't imagine what that line will be like!


thank you I'll link answers:
No, characters are not planned to visit guests at their tables. However, you never know who you’ll find in the abandoned hangar…

Hi Jared, besides the Star Wars-themed menu items, look for a highly immersive lounge environment.

Does the Dark Fried come with chicken nuggets or chicken on a bone?





*Rachel Brent on May 6th, 2015 at 9:20 am*
They are boneless.

Do you need reservations or can you get on a wait list?





*Rachel Brent on May 6th, 2015 at 9:46 am*
Hi Timothy, Reservations are highly recommended, but there will be limited outdoor seating for walk-ups, weather permitting.

Where exactly is this located Rachel? Disney culinary creative theming at its best, must say!





*Rachel Brent on May 6th, 2015 at 8:51 am*
I agree! Rebel Hangar: A Star Wars Lounge Experience will be taking over part of Backlot Express from 4-9p.m. during Star Wars Weekends.


----------



## yulilin3

"you never know who you'll find in an abandoned hangar....."
Ahhh, so many possibilities.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I do not believe Rebel Hangar was ever intended to be fixed price. I believe that the designation of it as costing "up to 14.99" was misinterpreted. Of course we know some items will cost a bit more than that.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> try this one for Chewie Run
> https://www.facebook.com/events/734248273352813/


I'm not on FB so I can't sign up but I can see the page   We will be there First Friday for the Chewie Run!


----------



## HCinKC

Aw man, I finally got caught up, inserted my quotes, then Safari "unexpectedly quit" on me. Sigh.

So...what I can remember I was going to respond to over 15 pages...

One day, our whole family will be in white tees that say Jedi Master, Knight, Padawan, and Youngling. If you see a 6yo in a jedi master shirt and padawan mom, that would be me. I am sure you can guess who chose each family members rank. 
And one day I will be in this. Haven't decided on the third day yet.





@yulilin3 When you say the groups will break off into the different areas (like JTA, Chewie, TSMM, etc), is that like CMs leading the crowds? I want to sign ODS up for PMC on Saturday, so I want to make sure I am with the correct CM if that is how they do it. I would assume that would be the JTA side?

We will be at MK the first Friday morning, so we'll miss the Chewie run. Besides that, ODS wants the Ewoks, so we're planning on after lunch anyway. Have fun though!


----------



## mmafan

so with only 8 DAYS to go....on facebook im matthew hurtig and on instagram im matthurtig if you want to follow for pics and stuff from the guinea  pig weekend 1........


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Aw man, I finally got caught up, inserted my quotes, then Safari "unexpectedly quit" on me. Sigh.
> 
> So...what I can remember I was going to respond to over 15 pages...
> 
> One day, our whole family will be in white tees that say Jedi Master, Knight, Padawan, and Youngling. If you see a 6yo in a jedi master shirt and padawan mom, that would be me. I am sure you can guess who chose each family members rank.
> And one day I will be in this. Haven't decided on the third day yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @yulilin3 When you say the groups will break off into the different areas (like JTA, Chewie, TSMM, etc), is that like CMs leading the crowds? I want to sign ODS up for PMC on Saturday, so I want to make sure I am with the correct CM if that is how they do it. I would assume that would be the JTA side?
> 
> We will be at MK the first Friday morning, so we'll miss the Chewie run. Besides that, ODS wants the Ewoks, so we're planning on after lunch anyway. Have fun though!


there will be CM leading the group that is singing up for JTA and CM leading people over to TSMM. There are no CM leading people for PMC.
For PMC sign up you can follow the JTA crowd and just keep walking past Indiana Jones Theater and you'll be right in front of the sign up table by ABC Sound Studio.
If you don't want to follow the JTA crowd, walk straight down Hollywood Blvd and take a left onto the Hyperion Theater (old AIE Theater) and the sign up desk will be on your right


----------



## kalliyan1

I was able to get a RH reservation on 5/17 at 6:00pm.  Wondering if I will have enough time to do that as I also have FP for Obi-Wan & Beyond at 7:00pm?


----------



## yulilin3

kalliyan1 said:


> I was able to get a RH reservation on 5/17 at 6:00pm.  Wondering if I will have enough time to do that as I also have FP for Obi-Wan & Beyond at 7:00pm?


try to check in earlier. It'll be tight.


----------



## AngiTN

Either DH or I will likely join in the Chewie run on weekend 2. One of us will be in the JTA run.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> Buses don't run from TTC to DHS anymore, they run from MK bus depot to DHS. I would park at DHS and if you're park hopping take the Disney buses, especially if you're going to MK later that way you don;t have to deal with the monorail or ferry to MK, the bus takes you straight to MK


I agree - on the first Friday we're doing DHS in the morning and hopping to MK for the early afternoon then back to DHS - so we're parking at DHS and taking the bus to MK.  Normally we're not bus people but in this case it makes sense


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> there will be CM leading the group that is singing up for JTA and CM leading people over to TSMM. There are no CM leading people for PMC.
> For PMC sign up you can follow the JTA crowd and just keep walking past Indiana Jones Theater and you'll be right in front of the sign up table by ABC Sound Studio.
> If you don't want to follow the JTA crowd, walk straight down Hollywood Blvd and take a left onto the Hyperion Theater (old AIE Theater) and the sign up desk will be on your right


Thank you! I am glad we are going to HS on Thursday, so I can get a feel for where everything is. DH has never been to Disney, and it has been a good ten years for me. I will need a refresher!


----------



## Artax

joined chewy run facebook...just notice Yulilin has same profile picture as me lol. I wish they would bring back R2MK


----------



## pookadoo77

Ok, still sweating the visit to the maul sign ups. Do we follow the JTA stampede then break off? Where exactly do we sign them up? Is it a good chance to get a spot if we head straight there at RD for my 3 kiddos? Is it a mob? Any advice, cant find much on youtube or googling about it. Thanks! Also, youngest will be turning 5 in Sept. 2nd, will be there on June 12th, will he be able to do it?! He is all about it, lol. Plus his older brothers 10 and 11 (turning 11 & 12 in Sept too, yeah I know) will be up there with him....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> "you never know who you'll find in an abandoned hangar....."
> Ahhh, so many possibilities.



My imagination is running wild.  Han Solo. Walk through?  Life size jabba the hutt behind ropes?  501st walking through?


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> joined chewy run facebook...just notice Yulilin has same profile picture as me lol. I wish they would bring back R2MK


rumor has it that the same guy that build and operated PUSH the trash can, did R2MK and after he was fired R2MK left with him 


pookadoo77 said:


> Ok, still sweating the visit to the maul sign ups. Do we follow the JTA stampede then break off? Where exactly do we sign them up? Is it a good chance to get a spot if we head straight there at RD for my 3 kiddos? Is it a mob? Any advice, cant find much on youtube or googling about it. Thanks! Also, youngest will be turning 5 in Sept. 2nd, will be there on June 12th, will he be able to do it?! He is all about it, lol. Plus his older brothers 10 and 11 (turning 11 & 12 in Sept too, yeah I know) will be up there with him....


Same route as PMC, the sign ups for both will be done in the same area. This is the first year they are doing sign ups for VttM so not sure how many people know about it. Let me find my video...give me a minute


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My imagination is running wild.  Han Solo. Walk through?  Life size jabba the hutt behind ropes?  501st walking through?


I'm wishing Han Solo and the Rebel characters


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> rumor has it that the same guy that build and operated PUSH the trash can, did R2MK and after he was fired R2MK left with him
> 
> Same route as PMC, the sign ups for both will be done in the same area. This is the first year they are doing sign ups for VttM so not sure how many people know about it. Let me find my video...give me a minute



Awesome Thanks!


----------



## slaveone

pookadoo77 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/501...ment_id=501728369981577&notif_t=group_comment
> 
> link to a facebook page for all SWW trades cancels, and wanted ADR's and experiences..... I'll add to my signature too. Hoping for a Chewie Run page for weekend V (hint,hint)


I'll be doing a chewie run on Friday weekend 5. I am even breaking my disney rule and am doing online checkin so I can. Lol.


----------



## yulilin3

here's one of my videos, this one just concentrates on JTA sign ups but you just keep walking past Indiana Jones and you'll see the table. This was from last year. I have another video from 2013 somewhere, let me dig it up


----------



## pookadoo77

Is online check in not good? Hope its ok, I already did it, lol. We will be heading to Chewie after signups first thing, lol....


----------



## yulilin3

this is my other video from 2013. Doesn't really show PMC, but here it is


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> here's one of my videos, this one just concentrates on JTA sign ups but you just keep walking past Indiana Jones and you'll see the table. This was from last year. I have another video from 2013 somewhere, let me dig it up



Did not see a table, already had this one in my faves, lol. Just walk past that line right? ty!


----------



## yulilin3

I guess I should make videos of people going to PMC sign ups and another one of the Chewie Run. Meaning some of you may appear in the video


----------



## slaveone

pookadoo77 said:


> Is online check in not good? Hope its ok, I already did it, lol. We will be heading to Chewie after signups first thing, lol....


it's fine I just like doing person to person checkin. I've gotten some amazing magical moments as a result. Including one day where I was booked at Pop and ended up with an upgrade to Grand Floridian. I know they can happen with online and all but call me old fashioned. I also like interacting with cast members and trying to make their days just a little better.


----------



## Artax

yulilin3 said:


> rumor has it that the same guy that build and operated PUSH the trash can, did R2MK and after he was fired R2MK left with hime



yea I am the one that noticed that 2 years ago. I saw the guy that was controlling R2Mk and recognized him from a youtube video I saw of him controlling PUSH. 

You would think Disney owns the R2MK Robot and could hire someone else to control him. But maybe they don't.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> BTW, since some of you are friending me on fb and posting pics here, a word of caution. My memory is HORRIBLE!! I can remember faces but not names and def. not usernames. So I'll know I've seen you but just won't know your name, the joys of getting old.
> My name is Yulady (you-lady) but will answer to yulilin or yuli or Julie


I'm terrible with names too - I'm hoping they'll be room to write Good Morning Dewdrop along with Guinea Pig Diser on the button!  Personally I don't like my first name (Karen) so I don't care if people remember it or not !


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> yea I am the one that noticed that 2 years ago. I saw the guy that was controlling R2Mk and recognized him from a youtube video I saw of him controlling PUSH.
> 
> You would think Disney owns the R2MK Robot and could hire someone else to control him. But maybe they don't.


You would think right?


----------



## yulilin3

Well since I've made the decision to bring my camcorder on the first Friday I'll record the Chewie Run...any other videos that I haven't done already do you guys need/want for weekend 1?
I'll be doing characters all day Friday, with a brief break for RH at 4pm.
Saturday I got the DPP so I was thinking of getting videos of those areas...anything else you guys think


----------



## pookadoo77

slaveone said:


> it's fine I just like doing person to person checkin. I've gotten some amazing magical moments as a result. Including one day where I was booked at Pop and ended up with an upgrade to Grand Floridian. I know they can happen with online and all but call me old fashioned. I also like interacting with cast members and trying to make their days just a little better.



Ah, hoping I have someone to talk to, or I will find someone, I'm a talker, lol. I did online because I hope to get a particular room or area. We'll see... We will be at AoA so dont wanna move, kids r stoked about cars suite


----------



## Cynister

Artax said:


> yea I am the one that noticed that 2 years ago. I saw the guy that was controlling R2Mk and recognized him from a youtube video I saw of him controlling PUSH.
> 
> You would think Disney owns the R2MK Robot and could hire someone else to control him. But maybe they don't.



Why was he fired? Both Push & R2MK are big crowd pleasers. It would seem like an easy investment to hire new people to operate them & keep it going.


----------



## pookadoo77

that would be awesome! Just hoping to get some VttM sign up low down before we go. I guess a 4 yr old can do it right??!! fingers crossed... others are 10 & 11... TY!! Anyone know age limits for it in the past?


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> that would be awesome! Just hoping to get some VttM sign up low down before we go. I guess a 4 yr old can do it right??!! fingers crossed... others are 10 & 11... TY!! Anyone know age limits for it in the past?


As long as he can take direction he's fine


----------



## Artax

Cynister said:


> Why was he fired? Both Push & R2MK are big crowd pleasers. It would seem like an easy investment to hire new people to operate them & keep it going.



From what I remember when we heard about PUSH being dropped. It had to do with contract disputes with the third party company. My guess is Disney wouldn't budge and the third party assumed they would until it got to the point Disney just dropped them.


----------



## lvstitch

I'll be leaving on Monday, more than likely I'll be posting updates on Twitter during my trip and I'm gonna try really hard to live tweet the VIP Tour on Saturday.  You can follow me at @MartinosCafe.  I also promise to give you guys a full report once I get back (which will be before Weekend II).

PS: My hashtag for VIP will be #VIPSWW


----------



## Brandiwlf

Thanks for the videos!! Jta sign ups didn't seem as frantic as I was expecting! So once we get in the park just line up as far to the left as possible and then keep walking to the left? If dh is doing the chewie run while we sign up does he stay with us until she says (in the video) all others to the right or is it a totally different route? Again thanks so much!! I'm having as much fun planning this as being there!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Cynister said:


> Why was he fired? Both Push & R2MK are big crowd pleasers. It would seem like an easy investment to hire new people to operate them & keep it going.


 
Contract dispute. The owner and operator was a third party contracted to Disney.

No idea if he owned the droid or if Disney just contracted him to operate it.


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Thanks for the videos!! Jta sign ups didn't seem as frantic as I was expecting! So once we get in the park just line up as far to the left as possible and then keep walking to the left? If dh is doing the chewie run while we sign up does he stay with us until she says (in the video) all others to the right or is it a totally different route? Again thanks so much!! I'm having as much fun planning this as being there!


for JTA stay to the left and CM will guide you. For Chewie walk straight down Hollywood Blvd, make a left on to Commisary Lane and you'll see the end of the Chewie line, right across from Sci Fi Diner


----------



## ArielRae

Best direction to go to hit the big Star Wars store first thing in the morning?


----------



## yulilin3

ArielRae said:


> Best direction to go to hit the big Star Wars store first thing in the morning?


follow the crowds toward TSMM, walk past it and you'll find it on your right


----------



## sunnygal041

yulilin3 said:


> for JTA stay to the left and CM will guide you. For Chewie walk straight down Hollywood Blvd, make a left on to Commisary Lane and you'll see the end of the Chewie line, right across from Sci Fi Diner


 Hate to admit it, but I'm a Chewie Run virgin. I'll be there on 5/16!  Oh boy.


----------



## ArielRae

Thanks wasn't sure if it was quicker to follow the crowds that direction or walk the other way around.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> These two comments on the DPB make me sad. Disney should announce things first then have them open for booking so this doesn't continue to happen
> 
> 
> This is very disappointing. The first Friday and Saturday already are booked, and the gal on the phone said they’ve been taking reservations since at least last week. How can we find out about these things in time to take advantage of them? If they’re not being announced here first, where are they being announced?
> Crazy that this is booked already! And that we are just hearing about it!! I have been keeping track of all Star Wars related news since we are coming specifically for this event, first time I saw anything about this. Even had talked to a CM about dining for our trip and she didn’t bring it up.



The lack of communication to even the IPO CMs at club level is astounding to me. I barely use them because I know before they do! And they even admitted they are the last to know, sounds like some major issues there...


----------



## moobar25

Question about the JTA and galactic breakfast.  I know the park opens at 8am during SWW.  We have an 8am ADR for SciFi galactic breakfast - and may be let in a little bit prior to park opening.  Will this allow me to get to the JTA sign up earlier?  That is if one adult and the child go to the sign up and then to breakfast.  Is this doable or not?


----------



## yulilin3

moobar25 said:


> Question about the JTA and galactic breakfast.  I know the park opens at 8am during SWW.  We have an 8am ADR for SciFi galactic breakfast - and may be let in a little bit prior to park opening.  Will this allow me to get to the JTA sign up earlier?  That is if one adult and the child go to the sign up and then to breakfast.  Is this doable or not?


very, very difficult to make it unless you are one of the very first families signing up for JTA.


----------



## Dugette

Just dropped a 7:35pm Jedi Mickey for 3 on 5/25 back into the system - in case anyone's looking. Didn't need my backup anymore and found something else that conflicted. Just wanted to share with you all!


----------



## AngiTN

moobar25 said:


> Question about the JTA and galactic breakfast.  I know the park opens at 8am during SWW.  We have an 8am ADR for SciFi galactic breakfast - and may be let in a little bit prior to park opening.  Will this allow me to get to the JTA sign up earlier?  That is if one adult and the child go to the sign up and then to breakfast.  Is this doable or not?


That's going to be tough. They may let you in early to get to your ADR but I don't think they'll be signing up early enough for you to get both done by 8 AM


----------



## jennab113

I am going to drop H&V on Friday 5/15 at 6:35pm.  The reservation is currently for 1 but should work for 2.  Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## RedM94

*Opinions Needed Please
*
This will be the fifth straight year for my father son SWW getaway.  In the past, we were in line for autographs at 4:00 am and went all day.  This year is a little different as we have to catch an early flight on Monday and my son has final exams the following week.  

I was hoping to book the FTF DP package but was way behind the curve on that one.  I just booked the VIP tour with DVC discount for 05/29.  My reasoning is that I can get all the shows in one day without waiting in line, and we won't have to wait in line for Darth's.  Last year it seemed like we waited forever to get in.  

I am thinking this will allow us to take it slow on Friday and Sunday and just enjoy ourselves rather than running around like we have in the past.  I think FTF DP would accomplish the same thing, so if I get lucky and can book that on a clancelation, I will.  I have until May 22 to cancel the VIP.  

Has anyone else booked the VIP package this year or last year?  What is everyone's opinion on what the VIP offers.  I know it is pricey, but with only three days, I think it will be worth it.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I thought that they don't let 8 a.m. ADRs in early, and even if they did, everyone would still be held on Hollywood Blvd to watch the Stormtrooper show.  Everyone gets released from Hollywood Blvd at the same time (just a few minutes before 8:00), so an 8:00 ADR really offers no advantage for anything.


----------



## Florida Girl

I am cancelling a Rebel Hangar 05/17 4pm 2 people....Let me know if you would like to coordinate


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> I thought that they don't let 8 a.m. ADRs in early, and even if they did, everyone would still be held on Hollywood Blvd to watch the Stormtrooper show.  Everyone gets released from Hollywood Blvd at the same time (just a few minutes before 8:00), so an 8:00 ADR really offers no advantage for anything.


they don't allow anyone past the ropes at Hollywood and Vine until the Stormtroopers let us in around 7:45am


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

I'm not big on the FB but I do use Instagram a lot I will do what I can to live post on the 16th, the 23rd, and June 13th those are our "confirmed" dates. and we have a Breakfast and RH on the 16th and  Frank Oz and RH on the 13th. I got Friday off from work so I may convince myself to go to HS or at the least the BF and I may go for the Friday Dance Party.
Plus we live 5 mins away so you never know when we might show up. 
I'll post a pic on here and IG of the shirt that I'm wearing that day so I might be easier to spot. And I very well may start a never ending trip report because I'm on the fast train to crazyville.

My Instagram name is: knitlife


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> This would be best asked at the 24 hour thread, I'm not sure. I think some people are planning to walk to the Poly and take the bus from there.
> 
> 
> It's not really a stampede, more like a large group fast walking to Chewie. The crowds at the entrance split to go to:
> JTA
> Chewie's line
> TSMM
> Darth Vader
> Darth's Mall
> if you are inside the park before it opens at 7:45am you should be done by your ADR time, plus the restaurant is just feets away from the Chewie meet and greet



Is there a split for VttM on the days it happens or is that a secondary stop for most?  Would love to get JTA and VttM, but not sure if it's possible to get both.  For those who have done both, which would you recommend if we had to choose one?


----------



## moobar25

jtowntoflorida said:


> I thought that they don't let 8 a.m. ADRs in early, and even if they did, everyone would still be held on Hollywood Blvd to watch the Stormtrooper show.  Everyone gets released from Hollywood Blvd at the same time (just a few minutes before 8:00), so an 8:00 ADR really offers no advantage for anything.



Its the first time we're doing an early ADR at DHS ever.  We've done many pre-park open at MK and AK - there they allow you in 10 to 15min before your reservation time.  So I was wondering if DHS does this too?  Wouldn't they have to, I mean how do they expect a party to make it to Sci-fi by 8am if they aren't allowed to walk past Hollywood Blvd until 8am.  Just sounds weird to me.  
As for the JTA sign ups, its not even for me (friends who are joining us) - unfortunately my DD is too young to do it.  But if we are allowed to go in before 8am, and miss the show and all, is it possible for most of our party to head straight to breakfast and a parent and child head to JTA sign up first.  Would this cause problems with CMs there or other people? Just trying to find out what I need to tell our friend for that morning.


----------



## TXMemaw

lvstitch said:


> I'll be leaving on Monday, more than likely I'll be posting updates on Twitter during my trip and I'm gonna try really hard to live tweet the VIP Tour on Saturday.  You can follow me at @MartinosCafe.  I also promise to give you guys a full report once I get back (which will be before Weekend II).
> 
> PS: My hashtag for VIP will be #VIPSWW



Can't wait to hear all about your tour as we are doing it on Sunday May 24th!  I will be following along on twitter also.  Have fun!


----------



## moobar25

What is VttM?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Visit To The Maul


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> Is there a split for VttM on the days it happens or is that a secondary stop for most?  Would love to get JTA and VttM, but not sure if it's possible to get both.  For those who have done both, which would you recommend if we had to choose one?


VttM is the first year they do sign ups for, they used to just pick kids at random. Not sure how many people have read this information on the WDW site. But JTA always should be booked first.



moobar25 said:


> Its the first time we're doing an early ADR at DHS ever.  We've done many pre-park open at MK and AK - there they allow you in 10 to 15min before your reservation time.  So I was wondering if DHS does this too?  Wouldn't they have to, I mean how do they expect a party to make it to Sci-fi by 8am if they aren't allowed to walk past Hollywood Blvd until 8am.  Just sounds weird to me.
> As for the JTA sign ups, its not even for me (friends who are joining us) - unfortunately my DD is too young to do it.  But if we are allowed to go in before 8am, and miss the show and all, is it possible for most of our party to head straight to breakfast and a parent and child head to JTA sign up first.  Would this cause problems with CMs there or other people? Just trying to find out what I need to tell our friend for that morning.


Tapstiles open around 7:30am, Stormtrooper show starts around 7:40am and is done around 7:50am and then everyone goes on their way. They do not allow anyone past Hollywood and Vine st until the stormtroopers "let us in" everyone makes their 8am ADR. We did it last year


----------



## moobar25

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Visit To The Maul



Thank you.


----------



## moobar25

yulilin3 said:


> VttM is the first year they do sign ups for, they used to just pick kids at random. Not sure how many people have read this information on the WDW site. But JTA always should be booked first.
> 
> 
> Tapstiles open around 7:30am, Stormtrooper show starts around 7:40am and is done around 7:50am and then everyone goes on their way. They do not allow anyone past Hollywood and Vine st until the stormtroopers "let us in" everyone makes their 8am ADR. We did it last year



Thank you - that makes sense.  As much as I know about SWW it seems like I learn something new each year.  In the past we've been there for RD and didn't pay attention to the times.  We didn't have to since there we had no early ADRs to get to.  

So for JTA sign up line - stay to the left and follow the line. 
Sci-fi we can walk which ever way we want - what is the quickest/easiest route?


----------



## yulilin3

moobar25 said:


> Thank you - that makes sense.  As much as I know about SWW it seems like I learn something new each year.  In the past we've been there for RD and didn't pay attention to the times.  We didn't have to since there we had no early ADRs to get to.
> 
> So for JTA sign up line - stay to the left and follow the line.
> Sci-fi we can walk which ever way we want - what is the quickest/easiest route?


Sci Fi: straight down Hollywood Blvd, make a left on Commisary Lane


----------



## momofallsons

Itinkso said:


> You're welcome! I enjoy volunteering my time and there's no better place than the "Nicest Thread" on DISboards!!
> 
> My DL packing list includes: blinged-out tutus, foam roller, and umbrella (my recently purchased one from WDW)!!
> 
> Here's a photo of what I'll be wearing and the tutu that BFF will be wearing:



Good luck in the 5k!!!  Doing a Disney run is on my bucket list.


----------



## AThrillingChase

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My imagination is running wild.  Han Solo. Walk through?  Life size jabba the hutt behind ropes?  501st walking through?


 
All of this would be nice, but I have a suspicion that "roaming" really means they will walk some characters past or through a new path on their way backstage from meet and greets. I'm not expecting a ton I guess. But it does sound like they will really work on the atmosphere in there. The whole thing just sounds, forgive me, super neat!

Leaving in a week woohoo


----------



## Cynister

Sorry for such a noob question, I'm sure I missed it somewhere...What is the significance of the Chewie run? From what I've gathered it is being let in to the park on the 1st day of SWW? Does he do anything else or does he just head straight to the M&G area?

Separate question. If we were to go to the stormtrooper opening on Saturday & walk to the back to get in line for Toy Story, would the standby wait be reasonable or already out of control from the people who ran ahead to get to it?


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> All of this would be nice, but I have a suspicion that "roaming" really means they will walk some characters past or through a new path on their way backstage from meet and greets. I'm not expecting a ton I guess. But it does sound like they will really work on the atmosphere in there. The whole thing just sounds, forgive me, super neat!
> 
> Leaving in a week woohoo


yeah, I think they'll just walk thru as well but would add so much to the atmosphere. On Sunday I'm asking the Backlot Manager if that side of Backlot will be completely closed off or will they use it for lunch and then close it.
I hope they close it all the time that way they can really work with the theme


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Sorry for such a noob question, I'm sure I missed it somewhere...What is the significance of the Chewie run? From what I've gathered it is being let in to the park on the 1st day of SWW? Does he do anything else or does he just head straight to the M&G area?
> 
> Separate question. If we were to go to the stormtrooper opening on Saturday & walk to the back to get in line for Toy Story, would the standby wait be reasonable or already out of control from the people who ran ahead to get to it?


we just decided to give it a name. So many of us here are doing Chewie meets first thing Friday morning that we just thing it would be cool if the majority of us are DISers, nothing really special happens.
If you're there at rope drop the line for TSMM shouldn't be more than 15 minutes. We have gone on TSMM, ToT and RnRC in the first hour of the park being open during SWW


----------



## momofallsons

pookadoo77 said:


> Ok, still sweating the visit to the maul sign ups. Do we follow the JTA stampede then break off? Where exactly do we sign them up? Is it a good chance to get a spot if we head straight there at RD for my 3 kiddos? Is it a mob? Any advice, cant find much on youtube or googling about it. Thanks! Also, youngest will be turning 5 in Sept. 2nd, will be there on June 12th, will he be able to do it?! He is all about it, lol. Plus his older brothers 10 and 11 (turning 11 & 12 in Sept too, yeah I know) will be up there with him....



I'll be sweating the sign ups with you that day!


----------



## AngiTN

moobar25 said:


> Its the first time we're doing an early ADR at DHS ever.  We've done many pre-park open at MK and AK - there they allow you in 10 to 15min before your reservation time.  So I was wondering if DHS does this too?  Wouldn't they have to, I mean how do they expect a party to make it to Sci-fi by 8am if they aren't allowed to walk past Hollywood Blvd until 8am.  Just sounds weird to me.
> As for the JTA sign ups, its not even for me (friends who are joining us) - unfortunately my DD is too young to do it.  But if we are allowed to go in before 8am, and miss the show and all, is it possible for most of our party to head straight to breakfast and a parent and child head to JTA sign up first.  Would this cause problems with CMs there or other people? Just trying to find out what I need to tell our friend for that morning.



The difference is how they open HS. It almost always opens early. So it isn't necessary for you to get in early to make an 8 AM ADR. The gates will have already been open early, probably 7:30 or so. Even the internal ropes are dropped earlier than the posted 8 AM open time. The JTA sign ups aren't going to begin till right at 8:00. So 2 members of your party will need to be in 2 places at once.

Best suggestion is to have everyone there no later than 7:00 AM. As soon as you are let in get the 1 parent and child get in position for the JTA run. The rest go to SciFi to sign in for breakfast. Have the parent/child go to JTA as fast as they can so they are in the very front of the sign ups so hopefully they are very close to 8:00 finishing the sign ups and can high tail it to SciFi and not be terribly late. Hopefully SciFi will be ok with seating all but 2 members of your party. They should be.


----------



## ArielRae

Not sure if I asked this on here yet but does anyone know if they will be running a bus directly from the MK the morning after the 24hr event is over so we can get right to DHS for Star Wars weekend that morning? I don't plan on during the full 24hrs but will be at the MK from 2am-6am and like to go straight from there to DHS. Will I have to catch the bus from the contemporary?


----------



## Ninja Mom

I miss Hyperspace Hoopla! Here is a walk down memory lane in photos:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/marlton-mom/sets/72157644547863084/

and here is a backstage video that really cracked me up: 



Who knew some of the characters were getting their freak on backstage during the show!

~NM


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> The difference is how they open HS. It almost always opens early. So it isn't necessary for you to get in early to make an 8 AM ADR. The gates will have already been open early, probably 7:30 or so. Even the internal ropes are dropped earlier than the posted 8 AM open time. The JTA sign ups aren't going to begin till right at 8:00. So 2 members of your party will need to be in 2 places at once.
> 
> Best suggestion is to have everyone there no later than 7:00 AM. As soon as you are let in get the 1 parent and child get in position for the JTA run. The rest go to SciFi to sign in for breakfast. Have the parent/child go to JTA as fast as they can so they are in the very front of the sign ups so hopefully they are very close to 8:00 finishing the sign ups and can high tail it to SciFi and not be terribly late. Hopefully SciFi will be ok with seating all but 2 members of your party. They should be.


the problem is that they won't seat you unless the entire party is there. Remember that the Vader/Fett picture happens before you are seated. A part of the group can go check in into Sci Fi but you have to wait for everyone to be there to go inside


----------



## yulilin3

ArielRae said:


> Not sure if I asked this on here yet but does anyone know if they will be running a bus directly from the MK the morning after the 24hr event is over so we can get right to DHS for Star Wars weekend that morning? I don't plan on during the full 24hrs but will be at the MK from 2am-6am and like to go straight from there to DHS. Will I have to catch the bus from the contemporary?


no one knows if there will be a bus to DHS before 7:30am. People are planning on walking to COntemporary to catch it


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> the problem is that they won't seat you unless the entire party is there. Remember that the Vader/Fett picture happens before you are seated. A part of the group can go check in into Sci Fi but you have to wait for everyone to be there to go inside



Thanks. Wasn't sure and didn't even think about the picture. Hopefully the remaining 2 members of their party can get signed up quick. Once they check in will they get grief over having to wait for the rest of their group?


----------



## soniam

@RedM94 
We have never been to SWW and don't plan to go until next year. Looking at what VIP offers and with the discount, we will most likely do it. However, I think the DPP is a little better value for the money.

With VIP, you are getting two meals, and I have read that the QS are really busy at DHS on SWW. It was so bad during Spring Break, that we ended up getting hot dogs/corndogs from a cart and a cupcake for lunch. There are no SW character lunches, so you aren't missing anything.

Like the DPP, VIP gets you the Darth's Mall access, but you get it before park opening, as well as priority during the day probably. The parade might have a better spot; it's hard to say. However, I think it will be easier to show up last minute for the VIP parade spot and still have a good view. The dessert party and fireworks appear to have the same exact benefit. The shows are probably the same too.

With the VIP, you are also getting an M&G, so one less thing to do. Also you are getting access to some rides without having to use an FP+. This could allow you to ride ST and TSMM more than once in that day, and possibly TOT and RNRC too.

Plus, there's kind of an experience factor to it. When do you get a chance like that? Usually, VIP stuff is a lot more expensive, I thought.


----------



## Teamanderson

How in the world did I miss the news about rebel hangar!!!! I just looked and there are no spots available!!! dang!


----------



## RedM94

soniam said:


> @RedM94
> We have never been to SWW and don't plan to go until next year. Looking at what VIP offers and with the discount, we will most likely do it. However, I think the DPP is a little better value for the money.
> 
> With VIP, you are getting two meals, and I have read that the QS are really busy at DHS on SWW. It was so bad during Spring Break, that we ended up getting hot dogs/corndogs from a cart and a cupcake for lunch. There are no SW character lunches, so you aren't missing anything.
> 
> Like the DPP, VIP gets you the Darth's Mall access, but you get it before park opening, as well as priority during the day probably. The parade might have a better spot; it's hard to say. However, I think it will be easier to show up last minute for the VIP parade spot and still have a good view. The dessert party and fireworks appear to have the same exact benefit. The shows are probably the same too.
> 
> With the VIP, you are also getting an M&G, so one less thing to do. Also you are getting access to some rides without having to use an FP+. This could allow you to ride ST and TSMM more than once in that day, and possibly TOT and RNRC too.
> 
> Plus, there's kind of an experience factor to it. When do you get a chance like that? Usually, VIP stuff is a lot more expensive, I thought.



Soniam, 

I agree with you on the DPP being a better option.  My fault for not keeping up with this thread at the time and missing out on booking.  

I am not sure what you mean by getting an "M&G?"   I believe the VIP price is less than last year and offers a little more.  I also like the fact that they are discounting it 15%.  It is pricey, but I think perfect for someone pressed for time and wants to see everything.  

Thank you for your thoughts.  I appreciate it!


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Thanks. Wasn't sure and didn't even think about the picture. Hopefully the remaining 2 members of their party can get signed up quick. Once they check in will they get grief over having to wait for the rest of their group?


I don't think it's a problem is they are 15 minutes or less late


----------



## Tltorrez

mexxican said:


> @Tltorrez you're from Silver Spring? We're just over the Moco line in Adelphi. Leaving Sunday night for Universal and then our first trip to WDW for 5 days & SWW



Yes, I'm in northern Silver Spring, almost Olney. 

First trip? That's exciting. I leave on Monday night. I'll be in MK Tuesday. Epcot Wednesday and Saturday. DHS/SWW Friday and Sunday. 

Are you doing the Chewie Run?

On a related note, the Southern Maryland Blue Crabs are having SW night the weekend after we're back. The local 501st will be there. http://www.somdbluecrabs.com/event/details/38/southern-maryland-blue-crabs-vs-lancaster-barnstormers


----------



## yulilin3

Ninja Mom said:


> I miss Hyperspace Hoopla! Here is a walk down memory lane in photos:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/marlton-mom/sets/72157644547863084/
> 
> and here is a backstage video that really cracked me up:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew some of the characters were getting their freak on backstage during the show!
> 
> ~NM


BY FAR..........my favorite Hyperspace Hoopla video...this is priceless, thanks soooo much for sharing @Itinkso your daughter would appreciate this video
Can I share this video on fb?


----------



## disneydennis

error


----------



## soniam

RedM94 said:


> Soniam,
> 
> I agree with you on the DPP being a better option.  My fault for not keeping up with this thread at the time and missing out on booking.
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by getting an "M&G?"   I believe the VIP price is less than last year and offers a little more.  I also like the fact that they are discounting it 15%.  It is pricey, but I think perfect for someone pressed for time and wants to see everything.
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts.  I appreciate it!



There is supposed to be a meet and greet in Darth's Mall. I think Vader was mentioned, but other characters were alluded to as possibilities.


----------



## Teamanderson

Will there be characters at RH?


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> "you never know who you'll find in an abandoned hangar....."
> Ahhh, so many possibilities.



Maybe the Cantina Band?


----------



## disneydennis

yulilin3 said:


> follow the crowds toward TSMM, walk past it and you'll find it on your right


 

According to the below link Darth's Mall has moved once again, this time somewhere near streets of America.
They are adding a third track to TSMM in that space.

http://www.starwars.com/news/star-wars-weekends-2015-key-art-and-details-exclusive


----------



## RedM94

soniam said:


> There is supposed to be a meet and greet in Darth's Mall. I think Vader was mentioned, but other characters were alluded to as possibilities.


M&G = meet and greet.

Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Will there be characters at RH?


no clue, and if they are, as has been alluded by the DPB they won't come to your table they will just be walking thru


----------



## Teamanderson

I am still looking for a galactic breakfast for 6/5 for 4 preferably before 9:30am. I am now looking for a REbel hangar on 6/5 for 4 as well. Is the RH part of quick or table dining plan? I have a Jedi Mickey HV on 6/5 and 7:40 I will be canceling if I find the galactic or RH.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Teamanderson said:


> Will there be characters at RH?


 
All Disney will say about that is "you never know who you will see in the abandoned hangar." nobody really knows whether that means characters or not. The Parks Blog did clarify that there will not be characters visiting tables.



> Is the RH part of quick or table dining plan?


 
Rebel Hangar will not accept any dining plan.


----------



## yulilin3

disneydennis said:


> According to the below link Darth's Mall has moved once again, this time somewhere near streets of America.
> They are adding a third track to TSMM in that space.
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/star-wars-weekends-2015-key-art-and-details-exclusive


I know, it's past Soundstage 1 , where the old AFI gift shop was. They are using buildings from the Old Backlot Tour queue


----------



## Tltorrez

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My imagination is running wild.  Han Solo. Walk through?  Life size jabba the hutt behind ropes?  501st walking through?



If it were Han Solo I think they'd literally have a riot on their hands. Jabba would be pretty cool.


----------



## jennab113

With sending things back to the resort from Darth's Maul, can you take some things and have others shipped or is it all or nothing?  I'm trying to figure out my plan for Galactic Gathering Thursday.  I have BOG breakfast at 8:20, then GG 10-whenever, then I have FPs in MK in the evening.  Since I am starting and ending my day at MK, I was thinking it would be easiest to leave my car at TTC and take the bus from MK to DHS.  Then I could just have purchases shipped to my resort to pick up later, but there are some things I am giving to other people that weekend or I want to have/use immediately, so I need to take those with me.


----------



## disneydennis

yulilin3 said:


> It's where the old AFI gift shop was. They are using buildings from the Old Backlot Tour queue


 
Thats what I heard,  your reply about heading to tsmm and it being right past it on the right was where the Darth's was last year.  Was starting to get a little confused.  lol


----------



## yulilin3

disneydennis said:


> Thats what I heard,  your reply about heading to tsmm and it being right past it on the right was where the Darth's was last year.  Was starting to get a little confused.  lol


no, I just said past TSMM keep walking and it'll be on your right, which it will be since you keep walking, past the Splash fountain and you'll see it. The are also using the store right across from Studio Catering Co.


----------



## Ninja Mom

yulilin3 said:


> BY FAR..........my favorite Hyperspace Hoopla video...this is priceless, thanks soooo much for sharing @Itinkso your daughter would appreciate this video
> *Can I share this video on fb?*



Sure, I don't see why not. I found it on Youtube.

...and here is a link to an interesting story about Star Wars Art: http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/06/world/gallery/star-wars-kirigami/index.html

~NM


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Yes you can ship some purchases and carry others. And you can always have purchases you might want later sent to the front of the park and pick them up when you leave.


----------



## ArielRae

I plan on purchasing some Star Wars items and sending them to be held up front, so where up front do I go to get my items when I am ready to pick them up? How long until they make it up front for pick up?


----------



## yulilin3

ArielRae said:


> I plan on purchasing some Star Wars items and sending them to be held up front, so where up front do I go to get my items when I am ready to pick them up? How long until they make it up front for pick up?


I believe they ask if you're going to be in the park for at least 3 hours after purchase.
The pick up location is as you are about to leave DHS on the far left, next to where you rent strollers and wheelchairs


----------



## ArielRae

Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

if anyone is planning on cancelling any ADRs for packages or RH please post in the fb group first before posting in the cancellation thread. Thank You
https://www.facebook.com/groups/501726013315146/?fref=nf


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> if anyone is planning on cancelling any ADRs for packages or RH please post in the fb group first before posting in the cancellation thread. Thank You
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/501726013315146/?fref=nf


Also check the roll call thread, that's where I post my cancellations.   And I move over to the June cancellation thread when time passes on the other one.


----------



## Candleshoe

jennab113 said:


> m starting to wonder if the Jedi Mickey dinner is worth the cost, especially now that I can get cheaper Star Wars food at the Rebel Lounge. If the characters don't sign, it really isn't worth it. Right now, I have a reservation the first weekend and the third weekend and I may cancel the first one and just try to get pictures/autographs at the regular meet and maybe cancel the second one if I already have all of them. But I am keeping at least 1 breakfast. Even though bad guy autographs don't interest me that much, I love breakfast food.


Same here    I'm going to wait to hear about how it goes.  For me it's NOT about "a signature"... more than likely the signature card will go into a trashcan or be left on the table.  it's about the interactions that go along with *getting* a signature. So we'll see   As it is I have a rebel hanger a couple of hours before the H+V, so I could cancel H+V and save a tonne of money.



CinderElsa said:


> But will they all take the DIS-approved route?  (Should be called the Yulilin Path.)


@yuilin3 -would you post the path again, pretty please and maybe put a link to that post in POST#1?  (I know Post#1 is getting pretty full).



SHOUT OUTS!  I love the pictures of all of you.  I'm going to admit to probably not remembering screen names with pictures so i may just wave big or call out *"DIS CREW!"* if I see you!   I never got into the lime green mickey head phase.  

Here's a picture from our last trip to Disney, but this trip we'll also have my BIL, SIL and their two kids (ages 12 & 14) with us!
this is me (Sherry), DH (Jeff) and DD15 (will be 15 shortly) Natalie.   DH is playing the part of the Yeti in this shot.  <g>


----------



## Artax

Candleshoe said:


> @yuilin3 -would you post the path again, pretty please and maybe put a link to that post in POST#1?  (I know Post#1 is getting pretty full).



You didnt ask me...but us guinea pigs have voted and decided not to tell the chewie run path anymore. Too many people joined the facebook group, we must keep it a secret.




J/K. Straight down hollywood blvd. Turn left down Commisary Lane. wrap around to the left and you will find the line forming next to the speeder bike.


----------



## Desiree_O

Will there be/are there hashtags for each weekend? I.e #swwguineapigs 
Would love to see how everyone is enjoying their weekends!


----------



## lizard1

Sorry if this has already been answered, but I've missed a couple of the 650 pages....

How long does the D Tech Me experience last? Didn't know I could make a reservation for it until I was making Rebel Hangar ressies and it was suggested to me. If I make a reservation for it for say 3:00, will we really be done at 3:10 (since it says it takes about 10 minutes)? If not, how much time should I plan for? Also, from what I understand it takes place in Darth's Maul. If there is a line to get in, how does that work? Will I have to wait in line prior to the time of the appointment, or am I able to just walk up and tell them I have a reservation and be let in? If they do just let me in, am I able to enter with the other members of my party who are not doing it, or will they have to wait outside of the Maul due to capacity issues?


----------



## yulilin3

Desiree_O said:


> Will there be/are there hashtags for each weekend? I.e #swwguineapigs
> Would love to see how everyone is enjoying their weekends!


the official hashtag is #SWW2015 this is the one people should use if they want to see their pictures on the jumbotron at the end of the night


----------



## Candleshoe

Desiree_O said:


> Will there be/are there hashtags for each weekend? I.e #swwguineapigs
> Would love to see how everyone is enjoying their weekends!


For facebook?


----------



## frisbeego

I was just complaining to myself that I haven't received any DiningBuddy alerts for Galactic Breakfast... and BAM! My first one just came in.

Here's the interesting thing:  the website allowed me to keep my previous reservation, even though it is 40 minutes later.

So, I'll have a 6/10 reservation for 2 @ 9:20 to release.  I'm willing to coordinate, but I've never done it before, so you'd have to be patient with me.

Completely unrelated, but equally exciting, I also just got an e-mail saying 1 won "first prize" in the Big Hero 6 sweepstakes.  Sadly, it wasn't the grand prize, but I'm sure DS6 won't turn down another Baymax toy.


----------



## yulilin3

lizard1 said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered, but I've missed a couple of the 650 pages....
> 
> How long does the D Tech Me experience last? Didn't know I could make a reservation for it until I was making Rebel Hangar ressies and it was suggested to me. If I make a reservation for it for say 3:00, will we really be done at 3:10 (since it says it takes about 10 minutes)? If not, how much time should I plan for? Also, from what I understand it takes place in Darth's Maul. If there is a line to get in, how does that work? Will I have to wait in line prior to the time of the appointment, or am I able to just walk up and tell them I have a reservation and be let in? If they do just let me in, am I able to enter with the other members of my party who are not doing it, or will they have to wait outside of the Maul due to capacity issues?


the experience is 10 minutes in total, add another 10 just in case.
It does take place inside Darth's Mall (not to be confused with Darth Maul the character meet and greet) If you have an appointment and there is a line you go to the CM manning the line and let him know you have a DTech appointment and they will let you in. Not sure if they will allow anyone with you, unless you are with a child


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> For facebook?


no the hashtag only works for Instagram or Twitter


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> no the hashtag only works for Instagram or Twitter


Gotcha.  FB does hashtags now, too.  Not a twitterererer


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Gotcha.  FB does hashtags now, too.  Not a twitterererer


I didn't know that. I guess it should work there too then


----------



## lizard1

yulilin3 said:


> the experience is 10 minutes in total, add another 10 just in case.
> It does take place inside Darth's Mall (not to be confused with Darth Maul the character meet and greet) If you have an appointment and there is a line you go to the CM manning the line and let him know you have a DTech appointment and they will let you in. Not sure if they will allow anyone with you, unless you are with a child


Thanks! If I am in there for my appointment, am I allowed to shop afterwards, or would I have to wait through the line for that?


----------



## yulilin3

lizard1 said:


> Thanks! If I am in there for my appointment, am I allowed to shop afterwards, or would I have to wait through the line for that?


you can stay inside


----------



## Itinkso

momofallsons said:


> Good luck in the 5k!!!  Doing a Disney run is on my bucket list.


Disney runs are so much fun! DD and I did the Princess 5K last year and the goal is 10K next year. I'm excited for the Tink 5K - it begins at Sleeping Beauty's Castle that will be all decked out in Diamonds for the 60th Anniversary!


----------



## teeveejunkee

frisbeego said:


> Completely unrelated, but equally exciting, I also just got an e-mail saying 1 won "first prize" in the Big Hero 6 sweepstakes.  Sadly, it wasn't the grand prize, but I'm sure DS6 won't turn down another Baymax toy.



Congratulations!  That is so exciting!


----------



## Itinkso

jennab113 said:


> With sending things back to the resort from Darth's Maul, can you take some things and have others shipped or is it all or nothing?  I'm trying to figure out my plan for Galactic Gathering Thursday.  I have BOG breakfast at 8:20, then GG 10-whenever, then I have FPs in MK in the evening.  Since I am starting and ending my day at MK, I was thinking it would be easiest to leave my car at TTC and take the bus from MK to DHS.  Then I could just have purchases shipped to my resort to pick up later, but there are some things I am giving to other people that weekend or I want to have/use immediately, so I need to take those with me.


You'll need to make separate purchases. Group what you want to send back in one purchase and the other purchase is what you'll keep with you.

The receipt attached to the bag has to match up with the contents in order for them to send it on to your resort.


----------



## Disaholic73

Itinkso said:


> Disney runs are so much fun! DD and I did the Princess 5K last year and the goal is 10K next year. I'm excited for the Tink 5K - it begins at Sleeping Beauty's Castle that will be all decked out in Diamonds for the 60th Anniversary!



Good luck and have fun at the Tink 5k.  Last year I completed the Goofy Challenge and the earned my Coast-to-Coast medal at the Dland half.  Those have been my first and only RunDisney events and were an absolute blast.  Disney does it right!


----------



## yulilin3

Guys I just checked the Rebel Hangar page and it looks like it's allowing reservations to be made during the first week from the 18th thru the 21. Not sure if it's a glitch. I would call if interested
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/
And the wording just changed from only weekends to select days


----------



## Itinkso

Disaholic73 said:


> Good luck and have fun at the Tink 5k.  Last year I completed the Goofy Challenge and the earned my Coast-to-Coast medal at the Dland half.  Those have been my first and only RunDisney events and were an absolute blast.  Disney does it right!


Wow! That's great!! I admire the people who complete the challenges - I'm envious of all the medals! The 10K will be my max... it's on my before "60" bucket list as I am almost as old as DLand!


----------



## Artax

yulilin3 said:


> Guys I just checked the Rebel Hangar page and it looks like it's allowing reservations to be made during the first week from the 18th thru the 21. Not sure if it's a glitch. I would call if interested
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/
> And the wording just changed from only weekends to select days



Interesting. wonder if they realized there was too much demand for 5 hours on weekend days only. Maybe upset too many people and decided they should try to open it up for the entire week to see how it goes.


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> Guys I just checked the Rebel Hangar page and it looks like it's allowing reservations to be made during the first week from the 18th thru the 21. Not sure if it's a glitch. I would call if interested
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/
> And the wording just changed from only weekends to select days



I just made an ADR for Monday 18th at 4 pm...interesting...


----------



## goofyinohio

Just cancelled the June 7th Jedi Mickey for 6 at 7:55 and June 4th at 5:05 (Got a later time woo hoo.)


----------



## MakiraMarlena

yeah that's interesting about the lounge opening through the week. I can only go weekends though.


----------



## cinder-ellah

frisbeego said:


> I was just complaining to myself that I haven't received any DiningBuddy alerts for Galactic Breakfast... and BAM! My first one just came in.
> 
> Here's the interesting thing:  the website allowed me to keep my previous reservation, even though it is 40 minutes later.
> 
> So, I'll have a 6/10 reservation for 2 @ 9:20 to release.  I'm willing to coordinate, but I've never done it before, so you'd have to be patient with me.
> 
> Completely unrelated, but equally exciting, I also just got an e-mail saying 1 won "first prize" in the Big Hero 6 sweepstakes.  Sadly, it wasn't the grand prize, but I'm sure DS6 won't turn down another Baymax toy.


I'm waiting for my Dining Alert. Did you book it online then or call when you got the alert ?


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> Interesting. wonder if they realized there was too much demand for 5 hours on weekend days only. Maybe upset too many people and decided they should try to open it up for the entire week to see how it goes.


I'm sure they are playing it by ear. Since weekend i was booked up they decided to extend. I'm sure the trend will continue.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> Guys I just checked the Rebel Hangar page and it looks like it's allowing reservations to be made during the first week from the 18th thru the 21. Not sure if it's a glitch. I would call if interested
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/
> And the wording just changed from only weekends to select days



I went to check to see if I could get it mid-week instead, and right now it's only midweek that first one.  Good find Yuli!


----------



## yulilin3

@Candleshoe  if they continue to sell out they'll open the rest of the weeks


----------



## Disaholic73

Jedi Mickey on 6/12 at 8:40pm currently available for booking on line if anyone is interested.


----------



## Starshine

**Rebel Hangar gone to a DIS'er, Galatic Breakfast will be cancelled 5/8 at 9:30am**

I have a Galactic Breakfast on 5/14 at 9:35am for 2  and a Rebel Hangar on 5/15 at 8:55pm for 2 that I'm going to cancel if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bugdozer

yulilin3 said:


> Guys I just checked the Rebel Hangar page and it looks like it's allowing reservations to be made during the first week from the 18th thru the 21. Not sure if it's a glitch. I would call if interested
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/
> And the wording just changed from only weekends to select days



THANK YOU!!! Was able to book Monday night and my grown son will be excited. He works weekends and was going to miss it. You guys are great!


----------



## frisbeego

cinder-ellah said:


> I'm waiting for my Dining Alert. Did you book it online then or call when you got the alert ?



I clicked on the link in the DiningBuddy e-mail as fast as I saw it.  It took me immediately to the reservation page.  A previous time, for CRT, I followed the link in the text that I received, and it worked just as well.  The key is acting quickly, so I wouldn't call in.  The reservation might be gone by the time you get through the prompts.


----------



## JayLeeJay

Awesome news about the Rebel Hangar. I was able to book for May 21 which means I don't have to have the breakfast, dinner, and RH all on the same day! My boyfriend and I are currently long-distance while I complete my post-doc and he is flying in for SWW and my birthday. May 21 is arrival day and what better way to start than with the RH. On Friday we are dining with an imagineer, Saturday (my birthday) we have the FtF DP, Sunday we have Galactic Breakfast and Jedi Mickey dinner, and Monday we are seeing his sister and her boyfriend as they are taking an excursion from a (non-Disney) cruise to go to MK. Can't wait... too excited.


----------



## JayLeeJay

I have the following to cancel (don't be mad that I have been holding on to a lot, most of these were booked for friends who decided to cancel their trip)

Galactic Breakfast
May 15 - 2 people -8:15am and 10:20am
May 17 - 2 people - 8:30am
May 18 - 2 people - 8:30am
May 22 - 2 people - 8:00am

Jedi Mickey Dinner
May 15 - 2 people - 4:40pm and 6pm
May 16 - 2 people - 4:45pm, 6:15pm, and 7:30pm
May 17 - 2 people - 4:50p, 6pm, and 7:15pm
May 18 - 2 people - 5:15pm, 6:30pm, and 7:45pm
May 22 - 2 people - 5:15pm, 5:50pm, and 7pm

PM to coordinate. Please share this any where you want.


----------



## wdwalice

Starshine said:


> I have a Galactic Breakfast on 5/14 at 9:35am for 2  and a Rebel Hangar on 5/15 at 8:55pm for 2 that I'm going to cancel if anyone is interested.



Hi!  I'm interested in the Galactic Breakfast on 5/14!!


----------



## jennab113

Exciting news (for me at least!)

Rebels spotted! Sabine top for adults coming to Star Wars Weekends and online soon! #starwars… https://t.co/HNmNcT6DOD


----------



## Tltorrez

@yulilin3 The Disney website is listing Obi Wan at 45 minutes, along with SotS. Rebels is still listed at 30.

Do we think it's a mistake or a change?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

SOTS is 15 minutes for the preshow and 30 minutes for the interviews. Not sure about Obi Wan but it's not a short show. It might normally be 45 minutes.


----------



## jennab113

Itinkso said:


> You'll need to make separate purchases. Group what you want to send back in one purchase and the other purchase is what you'll keep with you.
> 
> The receipt attached to the bag has to match up with the contents in order for them to send it on to your resort.


So how would it work with the pre-order and RSP stuff since that's already paid for? All or nothing? So I couldn't even put a new magic band on and send everything else to the resort? It looks like I should probably plan on driving back and forth.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> @yulilin3 The Disney website is listing Obi Wan at 45 minutes, along with SotS. Rebels is still listed at 30.
> 
> Do we think it's a mistake or a change?


I think it's between 30 and 45. I haven't really timed it.


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> Guys I just checked the Rebel Hangar page and it looks like it's allowing reservations to be made during the first week from the 18th thru the 21. Not sure if it's a glitch. I would call if interested
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/
> And the wording just changed from only weekends to select days


it just let me make a rezz for Monday the 18 at 7:55......I hope it sticks


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> it just let me make a rezz for Monday the 18 at 7:55......I hope it sticks


I'm sure the opened that whole week cause weekend one was sold out


----------



## yulilin3

thought this was pretty accurate right now


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sure the opened that whole week cause weekend one was sold out


its ok ill be in there on the weekend too......lol


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Well On the 16th I have a Obi Wan FP+ and a 7:30 RH ADR and there is no mention of a time overlapse so it may only be 30 mins


----------



## tots05

2 years ago, we attended starwars weekend and had my DS1 sign up for Jedi training.  That time, we had to arrive before park opens and sign him up... is this still true this time around?  I tried going back to read but I must have missed it...


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Well On the 16th I have a Obi Wan FP+ and a 7:30 RH ADR and there is no mention of a time overlapse so it may only be 30 mins


I'm sorry I didn't pick up on the time change of the show. I just went back to my video that I took 2 years ago and it was 30 minutes, but saw one from lastyear and it was 45min. I would try and push back your ressie. Sorry about that


----------



## Itinkso

jennab113 said:


> So how would it work with the pre-order and RSP stuff since that's already paid for? All or nothing? So I couldn't even put a new magic band on and send everything else to the resort? It looks like I should probably plan on driving back and forth.


With pre-orders, you'll have to ask and see if they'll write out what's been taken by you and you may have to sign it. It's just a precaution for them because some guests may say they never received something that wasn't included in the shipped to resort bag.

If they won't adjust the receipt, just rent a locker.


----------



## yulilin3

tots05 said:


> 2 years ago, we attended starwars weekend and had my DS1 sign up for Jedi training.  That time, we had to arrive before park opens and sign him up... is this still true this time around?  I tried going back to read but I must have missed it...


Yes be at the entrance no later than 7:20am. Stay to the left after you enter and as soon as the Stormtroopers let us in you'll walk down Vine street, there will be CM telling you where to go. The sign ups are at the Indiana Jones Theater


----------



## cinder-ellah

frisbeego said:


> I clicked on the link in the DiningBuddy e-mail as fast as I saw it.  It took me immediately to the reservation page.  A previous time, for CRT, I followed the link in the text that I received, and it worked just as well.  The key is acting quickly, so I wouldn't call in.  The reservation might be gone by the time you get through the prompts.


Thank you !  I appreciate the info.


----------



## AngiTN

tots05 said:


> 2 years ago, we attended starwars weekend and had my DS1 sign up for Jedi training.  That time, we had to arrive before park opens and sign him up... is this still true this time around?  I tried going back to read but I must have missed it...


You need to arrive before the park opens to be in line but the actually sign ups take place inside after the park opens (HS will open earlier than the posted 8:00 am)


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't pick up on the time change of the show. I just went back to my video that I took 2 years ago and it was 30 minutes, but saw one from lastyear and it was 45min. I would try and push back your ressie. Sorry about that



I'll just ask before we go in how long and if it's 45 we will skip it (Obi Wan) and go weekend 4 or do stand by or whatever. Its not a big deal for us. And I of course will do that first thing that day and alert everyone of the drop just in case


----------



## delmar411

jennab113 said:


> So how would it work with the pre-order and RSP stuff since that's already paid for? All or nothing? So I couldn't even put a new magic band on and send everything else to the resort? It looks like I should probably plan on driving back and forth.



For the GG you will be able to send everything back to the room or the front of the park. They just ring up a tag for your rsp stuff.

They wont send  anything they cant replace so if you ordered magic bands then you will have to keep them with you.


----------



## mexxican

Tltorrez said:


> Yes, I'm in northern Silver Spring, almost Olney.
> 
> First trip? That's exciting. I leave on Monday night. I'll be in MK Tuesday. Epcot Wednesday and Saturday. DHS/SWW Friday and Sunday.
> 
> Are you doing the Chewie Run?
> 
> On a related note, the Southern Maryland Blue Crabs are having SW night the weekend after we're back. The local 501st will be there. http://www.somdbluecrabs.com/event/details/38/southern-maryland-blue-crabs-vs-lancaster-barnstormers


We're doing the Chewie run and FTF deluxe on Friday, then MK on Sat (though we might stop at HS if we forget anything). Tuesday-Thursday is a park-hopping mess but at least we got all the ADRs. That baseball game sounds neat, we'll probably end up going. Thanks for sharing


----------



## db99

yulilin3 said:


> I love Disney, and I mean LOVE. But to me, they are to be blamed entirely. If you have a product that you are going to offer, get all of your facts straight, announce it thru your blog and sell it.
> Imagine having this same type of misinformation from any other product. It's just not good costumer service
> I tend to agree that they let this leak so that people don't call at the same time because they don't have a good IT department that can handle the influx (look at Free dinning) Also they are cheap and have a reservations dpt that does not know what they are doing. The people that answer the phones are not even in Orlando, many work from home. They search for things the same way you and I would do, just with a bit more inside information. They are not properly trained. This will not change while Disney continues to put out products and they continue to sell out. The only real way to get anything changed is sending Guest Communications an email. they tend to, at least get back to you in a couple of days, and talk to you directly on the phone


 
Great point about them selling out.  Disney has no incentive to change the process or improve communication with their agents.  WDW is a license to print money and it is all about supply/demand.  If demand goes down, changes will have to be made. 

I do want to say that their contact center agents are generally extremely friendly and regardless of how busy they are, I've never been rushed off of the phone.  As someone who has managed contacted centers for the past 10+ years, I appreciate that, understanding how hard the job is.  This is more of a management issue than an agent issue.


----------



## jillmc40

I got a RH ADR for May 21 at 7:55!!!  This will I guess be a dessert party for us because we have 4:30 BOG ADR's.  This is going to be a CRAZY weekend!!!


----------



## Starshine

Sending you a PM!


----------



## yulilin3

db99 said:


> Great point about them selling out.  Disney has no incentive to change the process or improve communication with their agents.  WDW is a license to print money and it is all about supply/demand.  If demand goes down, changes will have to be made.
> 
> I do want to say that their contact center agents are generally extremely friendly and regardless of how busy they are, I've never been rushed off of the phone.  As someone who has managed contacted centers for the past 10+ years, I appreciate that, understanding how hard the job is.  This is more of a management issue than an agent issue.


By all means the reservation agents are friendly, but not always willing to be super helpful. Again I blame lack of training and information. I've had great CM that have gone above and beyond on the phone, I've had regular CM who just do their jobs and I have been hung up once by one CM, last week, during the RH mess.
It has to be very frustrating to them when we know more information than they do, I can only imagine


----------



## Desiree_O

JayLeeJay said:


> I have the following to cancel (don't be mad that I have been holding on to a lot, most of these were booked for friends who decided to cancel their trip)
> 
> Galactic Breakfast
> May 15 - 2 people -8:15am and 10:20am
> May 17 - 2 people - 8:30am
> May 18 - 2 people - 8:30am
> May 22 - 2 people - 8:00am
> 
> Jedi Mickey Dinner
> May 15 - 2 people - 4:40pm and 6pm
> May 16 - 2 people - 4:45pm, 6:15pm, and 7:30pm
> May 17 - 2 people - 4:50p, 6pm, and 7:15pm
> May 18 - 2 people - 5:15pm, 6:30pm, and 7:45pm
> May 22 - 2 people - 5:15pm, 5:50pm, and 7pm
> 
> PM to coordinate. Please share this any where you want.



I'm interested in the May 17 - 2 people - 8:30am. I think I'm short one post to PM you tho.


----------



## Desiree_O

yulilin3 said:


> the official hashtag is #SWW2015 this is the one people should use if they want to see their pictures on the jumbotron at the end of the night


Got it - thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

This couple went to DHS May 4th and posted this video, have't watched it all yet, but man it was crowded. I think they did both character meals, so watching it now.


----------



## JayLeeJay

Desiree_O said:


> I'm interested in the May 17 - 2 people - 8:30am. I think I'm short one post to PM you tho.



I'll save it for you. Just PM me when you can.


----------



## Desiree_O

JayLeeJay said:


> I'll save it for you. Just PM me when you can.


You are amazing!!!! Now I better stop stalking and start posting. Thank you!!!


----------



## hultrain

If anyone is thinking about dropping a Galactic Breakfast ADR for the morning of 5/29, pls let me know, I'm looking for a reservation for 2 people, earlier in the morning the better.  Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

Wow that video was great. It shows you guys the lightsabers you get at breakfast, some character interaction during dinner at the end


----------



## mykidsrqts

yulilin3 said:


> for JTA stay to the left and CM will guide you. For Chewie walk straight down Hollywood Blvd, make a left on to Commisary Lane and you'll see the end of the Chewie line, right across from Sci Fi Diner


Thanks for that!  I was just getting ready to ask about the best way to get to Chewie


----------



## Bugdozer

yulilin3 said:


> This couple went to DHS May 4th and posted this video, have't watched it all yet, but man it was crowded. I think they did both character meals, so watching it now.



Thank you for posting the video! Will be very helpful in deciding on wether or not to keep my reservations.


----------



## loribird

Okay, so I am finally coming out of lurkdome mode and signed up for an account so I could join in the fun! Thanks to everyone on here, I am going to have a fabulous SWW birthday extravaganza and I can't wait!

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE!!! I couldn't have put together my vacation without all of the invaluable information I've gotten here!


----------



## yulilin3

loribird said:


> Okay, so I am finally coming out of lurkdome mode and signed up for an account so I could join in the fun! Thanks to everyone on here, I am going to have a fabulous SWW birthday extravaganza and I can't wait!
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE!!! I couldn't have put together my vacation without all of the invaluable information I've gotten here!


 Have an awesome time


----------



## Desiree_O

Thanks to @JayLeeJay, I was able to finalize/make the perfect plans for next weekend. My husband is gonna freak!
With that being said, I have a 10:20am Galatic Breakfast on 5/16 for 2 I was holding in case I couldn't get the day we wanted. 
PM if you are interested!

ETA: 5/16 has been cancelled.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

loribird said:


> Okay, so I am finally coming out of lurkdome mode and signed up for an account so I could join in the fun! Thanks to everyone on here, I am going to have a fabulous SWW birthday extravaganza and I can't wait!
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE!!! I couldn't have put together my vacation without all of the invaluable information I've gotten here!


Welcome, I came out of lurkdome too!! Yes, because of these wonderful Disers we are going to have fabulous vacations. Thank you to everyone on this thread and especially Yulilin!! YOU GUYS ROCK!!!


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> This couple went to DHS May 4th and posted this video, have't watched it all yet, but man it was crowded. I think they did both character meals, so watching it now.



Yulilin, you said it about being crowded.  I think the crowds for this event have grown steadily over the past couple of years and have been wondering if the excitement and buzz over The Force Awakens will bump up the crowds even more this year.


----------



## Desiree_O

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> Welcome, I came out of lurkdome too!! Yes, because of these wonderful Disers we are going to have fabulous vacations. Thank you to everyone on this thread and especially Yulilin!! YOU GUYS ROCK!!!


Me too...or me 3? 
So glad I found this thread - I knew how much planning went to a WDW trip, but SWW? Man, I was unprepared! 

Amazing group of people - thank you for sharing your knowledge with us! My trip is gonna be AMAZING!!!


----------



## cinder-ellah

Wow !   Everthing is really moving fast on here.
I feel like I'm on the Teacups with Darth Vader !


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> Yulilin, you said it about being crowded.  I think the crowds for this event have grown steadily over the past couple of years and have been wondering if the excitement and buzz over The Force Awakens will bump up the crowds even more this year.


Next year it'll be insane


----------



## tots05

yulilin3 said:


> Yes be at the entrance no later than 7:20am. Stay to the left after you enter and as soon as the Stormtroopers let us in you'll walk down Vine street, there will be CM telling you where to go. The sign ups are at the Indiana Jones Theater





AngiTN said:


> You need to arrive before the park opens to be in line but the actually sign ups take place inside after the park opens (HS will open earlier than the posted 8:00 am)



Thank you   I totally forgot what time we came so that really helps a lot... I will try to remember to stay in the left and hopefully sign both kiddos


----------



## RedM94

Is there anyone here who did the VIP tour last year?  Is it  premium seating for all of the shows on that day?  Also it says post tour access to JTA.  What time does the tour conclude and how does the premium seating work for a show that might be scheduled after the tour ends?  

Sorry for all of the questions, but I called four different times and spoke to four different CM's.  None of them seemed to know anything beyond what was printed on the webpage.


----------



## jimim

Is this the largest thread ever on dis in the shortest amount of time?  13000 plus posts!  Holy crap!


----------



## yulilin3

Sorry @RedM94. I didn't do it last year. I think they seat you for the first two shows and give you fp for the rest.
JTA can be scheduled to be done on a non SWW day, I know there's an email you need to send to arrange that. The tour guide is with you until 4pm


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't pick up on the time change of the show. I just went back to my video that I took 2 years ago and it was 30 minutes, but saw one from lastyear and it was 45min. I would try and push back your ressie. Sorry about that



Thanks for the confirmation! Now I'm doubly glad I kept the 4:10 RH instead of trying to find one for 7:45.


----------



## Tltorrez

mexxican said:


> We're doing the Chewie run and FTF deluxe on Friday, then MK on Sat (though we might stop at HS if we forget anything). Tuesday-Thursday is a park-hopping mess but at least we got all the ADRs. That baseball game sounds neat, we'll probably end up going. Thanks for sharing



So I'll see you next Friday at the Chewie run. And probably at the baseball game. Our friend is scheduled to pitch that day, so we'll definitely be there.


----------



## Tltorrez

db99 said:


> Great point about them selling out.  Disney has no incentive to change the process or improve communication with their agents.  WDW is a license to print money and it is all about supply/demand.  If demand goes down, changes will have to be made.
> 
> I do want to say that their contact center agents are generally extremely friendly and regardless of how busy they are, I've never been rushed off of the phone.  As someone who has managed contacted centers for the past 10+ years, I appreciate that, understanding how hard the job is.



Well, except for the one that hung up on Yuli. But the fact that we all find that so shocking is testament to how helpful they usually try to be (even when they're not helpful at all).


----------



## Teamanderson

Might be a dumb question because I'm sure it's been answered but what is the roll call thread for and what is chewie run?


----------



## Tltorrez

jimim said:


> Is this the largest thread ever on dis in the shortest amount of time?  13000 plus posts!  Holy crap!



That accolade probably goes to a post about Starbucks.


----------



## Tltorrez

loribird said:


> Okay, so I am finally coming out of lurkdome mode and signed up for an account so I could join in the fun! Thanks to everyone on here, I am going to have a fabulous SWW birthday extravaganza and I can't wait!
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE!!! I couldn't have put together my vacation without all of the invaluable information I've gotten here!



I'm pretty sure we should win the award for the most first-time posters though.


----------



## yulilin3

Nick confirms that you might be able to ride Star Tours with characters again...the last time this happened it was usually in the early evenings.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> I'm pretty sure we should win the award for the most first-time posters though.


I agree, each year this thread gets people to come out of lurkdom and join in


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Might be a dumb question because I'm sure it's been answered but what is the roll call thread for and what is chewie run?


Roll call thread link is under my post. Everyone coming let's @Itinkso know when and she adds them to the first post so we know everyone that is coming.
The Chewie run is just that so many of us, on the first Friday are going straight to meet Chewie that we just decided to give it a name...there might be some "Where the DISers at" "woot, woot" going around.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Is Visit to the Maul included with the FTF DP ?
Or is that a sign up event like JTA  ?


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> Is Visit to the Maul included with the FTF DP ?
> Or is that a sign up event like JTA  ?


All the shows performed at Theater of the Stars are included in your DPP


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> All the shows performed at Theater of the Stars are included in your DPP


Yay !!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> Yay !!!!!


You can sign up kids to be in the show with Ray Park and that is done in the morning at the info table by ABC sound studio


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I didn't know that. I guess it should work there too then



It only works if they are monitoring that hashtag on FB... so unless they announce that they are don't count on it.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Interesting about RH being open weekdays (at least the first week). DH and I will be at DHS next Wednesday for our Galactic Breakfast. If we don't end up heading over to try Trader Sam's in the afternoon, maybe we'll do a little recon to see if there is a RH soft open that day. Will let y'all know either way.


----------



## Artax

Tltorrez said:


> I'm pretty sure we should win the award for the most first-time posters though.



I came out of lurkdom this year for this thread too. Figured I have been for the past 2 years and these threads have helped so much I figured I would start to contribute now that I don't quite feel like a newbie to SWW anymore.


----------



## mykidsrqts

yulilin3 said:


> Nick confirms that you might be able to ride Star Tours with characters again...the last time this happened it was usually in the early evenings.


My son would go CRAZY if a character rode Star Tours at the same time as us!


----------



## yulilin3

mykidsrqts said:


> My son would go CRAZY if a character rode Star Tours at the same time as us!


It's pretty cool. Years ago we rode with the entire cantina band, it was hilarious cause they acted all scared


----------



## mykidsrqts

yulilin3 said:


> It's pretty cool. Years ago we rode worth the entire cantina band, it was hilarious cause they acted all scared


What an awesome memory!  I bet it is was so much fun watching them act scared.


----------



## Monykalyn

mykidsrqts said:


> My son would go CRAZY if a character rode Star Tours at the same time as us!


Mine too. We got our magic bands today and DH and I are discussing when to tell them. Saw the video on the meals and my son was sitting beside me almost crying from excitement when I asked if he would like to do that. I am such a meanie though-didn't tell him we ARE doing that yet.  Think we will wait til this weekend as I have a feeling he may not sleep well once he finds out-may need a day or 2 to let the hyper excitement out


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> Nick confirms that you might be able to ride Star Tours with characters again...the last time this happened it was usually in the early evenings.


That is awesome but it still made me incredibly sad when Nick corrected the interviewer about Darth Vader and the Stormtroopers dancing. #bringbackthehoopla


----------



## mykidsrqts

Monykalyn said:


> Mine too. We got our magic bands today and DH and I are discussing when to tell them. Saw the video on the meals and my son was sitting beside me almost crying from excitement when I asked if he would like to do that. I am such a meanie though-didn't tell him we ARE doing that yet.  Think we will wait til this weekend as I have a feeling he may not sleep well once he finds out-may need a day or 2 to let the hyper excitement out


Wow! You are so strong to not tell.  It must have sooo tempting.  Sounds like he'll be so excited he won't know what to do when you finally tell him.


----------



## Teamanderson

Thank you so much for this thread and taking the time to answer questions !!! So helpful!


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> Nick confirms that you might be able to ride Star Tours with characters again...the last time this happened it was usually in the early evenings.



So sad that I can't ride Star Tours this time (concussed head).


----------



## Teamanderson

I was reading the first post about RH and figured it was just friday, Saturday And Sunday but noticed it said weekends only. Just wanted to see if it means Star Wars weekends which is the 3 days Or is it just Saturday and Sunday Excluding Friday? Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Teamanderson said:


> I was reading the first post about RH and figured it was just friday, Saturday And Sunday but noticed it said weekends only. Just wanted to see if it means Star Wars weekends which is the 3 days Or is it just Saturday and Sunday Excluding Friday? Thanks!


Star Wars Weekends, so Fri, Sat, Sun. However, it is currently available for booking all days of the week between weekends I and II. This may or may not continue in the later weeks.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Wow that video was great. It shows you guys the lightsabers you get at breakfast, some character interaction during dinner at the end



That was awesome. I am so doing the Galactic Breakfast. We have never been to Sci-Fi, because the food just seemed OK. I guess I didn't fully understand what it is like on the inside from descriptions. H&V looks awesome too. I'm hoping to do it as well. This is going to be such a long year+. I probably shouldn't have watched that. My family is going to have such a great time. Well, I will too

I am so excited for everyone going this year. I can't wait to hear the reports


----------



## JayLeeJay

I still have the following available. I'll keep them for a few more days if anyone wants to PM to coordinate.

Jedi Mickey Dinner
May 15 - 2 people - 6pm
May 16 - 2 people - 4:45pm, 6:15pm, and 7:30pm
May 17 - 2 people - 4:50p, 6pm, and 7:15pm
May 18 - 2 people - 6:30pm and 7:45pm
May 22 - 2 people - 5:15pm, 5:50pm, and 7pm

And I posted these on the May ADR cancellation thread but if anyone here is interested, these are up for grabs too

May 15 - Dine with an Imagineer - 12pm - 3pm(ish) - 3 people
May 18 - Dine with an Imagineer - 12pm - 3pm(ish) - 3 people
May 22 - Crystal Palace - 9:20am - 2 people
May 22 - Crystal Palace - 10:30am - 2 people
May 25 - Be Our Guest - 8:35pm - 2 people


----------



## williamscm3

nm


----------



## tlh0726

First timers to SWW.     We will be there for 2 weekends (iv & v)     Staying offsite and started booking our fastpass' at midnight last night       making sure that I am understanding this correctly.   

Behind the Force Rebels,  Visit to the Maul, and Obi Wan & Beyond  - I only need to schedule once sometime during the two weekends.
Stars of the Saga -  I need to schedule once on both weekends.  
Conversation with Frank Oz is only weekend V and need to schedule once.  

thanks!


----------



## mexxican

Way off-topic but I just got home from a screening of Mad Max Fury Road and that was crazy!


----------



## Teamanderson

I requested to be a member on SW adr cancel and trade FB page. Still ISO galactic breakfast on 6/5 or 6/6 before 9:30am and a RH. Both for a party of 4. I have a galactic for 3 and Hollywood vine for 4 on 6/5 I'll cancel if I can find better times. I have paid for diningbuddy for galactic but may also to for RH.


----------



## mom2febgirls

yulilin3 said:


> Wow that video was great. It shows you guys the lightsabers you get at breakfast, some character interaction during dinner at the end



After seeing the crowds at RD, I'm wondering what time I should try to get there to be close to the front?  We are staying at BWI and I was hoping to be on the boat by 7.  But that will only get us there 30 minutes before opening...should I go earlier?  I may be abandoning my family...lol


----------



## HCinKC

Hmm, I went ahead and made a second ADR for RH during the week. We'll see what I end up doing...

I have a question about regular HS opening. We are going Thursday, and it says open at 9. I know it will be open earlier. We want to get ODS into JTA that day, preferably the first or second show. How early would be good for head of the line? I was thinking 7:30-45, but I don't know if that is too early.


----------



## Kaschper

JayLeeJay said:


> I still have the following available. I'll keep them for a few more days if anyone wants to PM to coordinate.
> 
> Jedi Mickey Dinner
> May 15 - 2 people - 6pm
> May 16 - 2 people - 4:45pm, 6:15pm, and 7:30pm
> May 17 - 2 people - 4:50p, 6pm, and 7:15pm
> May 18 - 2 people - 6:30pm and 7:45pm
> May 22 - 2 people - 5:15pm, 5:50pm, and 7pm
> 
> And I posted these on the May ADR cancellation thread but if anyone here is interested, these are up for grabs too
> 
> May 15 - Dine with an Imagineer - 12pm - 3pm(ish) - 3 people
> May 18 - Dine with an Imagineer - 12pm - 3pm(ish) - 3 people
> May 22 - Crystal Palace - 9:20am - 2 people
> May 22 - Crystal Palace - 10:30am - 2 people
> May 25 - Be Our Guest - 8:35pm - 2 people




How many posts do you need to do PM?
I am interested in Jedi Mickey May 17 6pm, but could not PM.


----------



## Itinkso

Kaschper said:


> How many posts do you need to do PM?
> I am interested in Jedi Mickey May 17 6pm, but could not PM.


10. Post 4 random posts here and then wait 30 minutes or so and then PM.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Kaschper said:


> How many posts do you need to do PM?
> I am interested in Jedi Mickey May 17 6pm, but could not PM.


10


----------



## Itinkso

HCinKC said:


> Hmm, I went ahead and made a second ADR for RH during the week. We'll see what I end up doing...
> 
> I have a question about regular HS opening. We are going Thursday, and it says open at 9. I know it will be open earlier. We want to get ODS into JTA that day, preferably the first or second show. How early would be good for head of the line? I was thinking 7:30-45, but I don't know if that is too early.


8:00 - 8:15 should work.


----------



## MSUmom

mom2febgirls said:


> After seeing the crowds at RD, I'm wondering what time I should try to get there to be close to the front?  We are staying at BWI and I was hoping to be on the boat by 7.  But that will only get us there 30 minutes before opening...should I go earlier?  I may be abandoning my family...lol



The boats won't start to run till at least 8:00 a.m.   If you want to get there earlier you need to walk.   There is a path from BWI to Hollywood Studios.  It isn't that far and it will be the only way you will be able to get to Hollywood Studios early.


----------



## kpd6901

Just a fun tidbit...about 3 weeks ago, DS6 overheard mom and dad's conversation (he already knew about our trip) when we discussed Darth's Maul...he has since been imagining himself as a new Sith character, Darth Maul's little sidekick, Darth Small.  So funny!  You know...I'm sure Ray Park could incorporate that into his show.


----------



## williamscm3

I just found a galactic breakfast for 4 on May 30 at 9:30...anyone want it? if not I'll release it sometime tomorrow-Gone


----------



## coluk003

I know this might be an odd request, but anyone going first weekend able to do a video of the Chewie run so I know where I'm going or what CM I need to follow.   I'm a visual person and though I'm almost positive I know what I'm doing a Chewie run for dummies would be great lol


----------



## Kaschper

I was wondering if all the problems with the recent rollouts could be traced to the reported 500 IT layoffs/outsourced jobs in January of this year.

"We are restructuring our global technology organization to support future innovation and new capabilities, and will work with leading technical firms to maintain our existing systems," Disney spokeswoman Jacquee Wahler said.

The claim was these were magic band IT, but with all the problems I just have to wonder.


----------



## Kaschper

I wanted to thank all of you for your invaluable information.  We sort of fell into this trip when my youngest said he did not remember most of our previous trips (that got me booking right away), but we were well behind the curve.  With the info this great group of people has provided My family and I look forward to a magical vacation.  I want to especially thank all of you who have given so freely of your time to answers soooooo many questions and make sense of all this chatter for the rest of us. Thank you!


----------



## Itinkso

@Kaschper: you can just reply and type #9.  Then your next post can just be #10. Then you'll be able to PM to coordinate the meal exchange.


----------



## JayLeeJay

Kaschper said:


> How many posts do you need to do PM?
> I am interested in Jedi Mickey May 17 6pm, but could not PM.


I put you down for that reservation. Just pm when you can.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

mom2febgirls said:


> After seeing the crowds at RD, I'm wondering what time I should try to get there to be close to the front?  We are staying at BWI and I was hoping to be on the boat by 7.  But that will only get us there 30 minutes before opening...should I go earlier?  I may be abandoning my family...lol



We're staying at BWI sspecifically so that we can walk to DHS.  We stayed at YC last year and that was an easy walk.  BWI is even closer to DHS and the walk should be around 10-15 minutes at most.  There is no way I'd wait around for a boat when the walk is so easy.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kaschper said:


> I was wondering if all the problems with the recent rollouts could be traced to the reported 500 IT layoffs/outsourced jobs in January of this year.
> 
> "We are restructuring our global technology organization to support future innovation and new capabilities, and will work with leading technical firms to maintain our existing systems," Disney spokeswoman Jacquee Wahler said.
> 
> The claim was these were magic band IT, but with all the problems I just have to wonder.



From my observations Disney has had IT problems for years.  They took large complicated systems and complicated them even more with MDE and MB's.


----------



## Kaschper

Thank you itinkso.  I really did want to thank you though


----------



## Kaschper

Thanks jayleejay is will PM Shortly.


----------



## Laura C

soniam said:


> This is going to be such a long year+.


We booked our trip at the end of May last year to fly out on June 1st, hoping that the sww were going to keep to the same pattern! But I can't believe its now only about 3 weeks to go, it's gone super duper fast! Have fun with all the planning! Xx


----------



## yulilin3

tlh0726 said:


> First timers to SWW.     We will be there for 2 weekends (iv & v)     Staying offsite and started booking our fastpass' at midnight last night       making sure that I am understanding this correctly.
> 
> Behind the Force Rebels,  Visit to the Maul, and Obi Wan & Beyond  - I only need to schedule once sometime during the two weekends.
> Stars of the Saga -  I need to schedule once on both weekends.
> Conversation with Frank Oz is only weekend V and need to schedule once.
> 
> thanks!


The Rebels show has a different guest each weekend so if you want to hear from both you need to go once every weekend


----------



## yulilin3

mom2febgirls said:


> After seeing the crowds at RD, I'm wondering what time I should try to get there to be close to the front?  We are staying at BWI and I was hoping to be on the boat by 7.  But that will only get us there 30 minutes before opening...should I go earlier?  I may be abandoning my family...lol


I would walk it, it's not a long walk at all.be art the front entrance by 7:15 at the latest


----------



## Tltorrez

MSUmom said:


> The boats won't start to run till at least 8:00 a.m.   If you want to get there earlier you need to walk.   There is a path from BWI to Hollywood Studios.  It isn't that far and it will be the only way you will be able to get to Hollywood Studios early.



@mom2febgirls, Send me a PM to remind me and I'll dig out my map of the shortcut through the pool area. Shorter than going out the front entrance and around the whole resort.


----------



## Tltorrez

Kaschper said:


> I was wondering if all the problems with the recent rollouts could be traced to the reported 500 IT layoffs/outsourced jobs in January of this year.
> 
> "We are restructuring our global technology organization to support future innovation and new capabilities, and will work with leading technical firms to maintain our existing systems," Disney spokeswoman Jacquee Wahler said.
> 
> The claim was these were magic band IT, but with all the problems I just have to wonder.



Honestly, Disney IT has always been this bad. Despite perceptions I really don't think it's gotten worse over the years, it's just visible to more people now. And these issues are not really the problem of too few developers, problems of this magnitude are a management issue. Either I.T. Management or business management or the relationship between the two. Or all of the above.


----------



## yulilin3

I just looked back and the thread jumped +400 in the month of April alone, from the 1st to the 30.  That's insane


----------



## nallepuh

A guestion for those of you who will also be doing the Chewie run the first Friday - how early are you planning to be outside the park? I know it's been said here to arrive at 7 am at the latest, but are you planning to arrive even earlier? And how early will the buses start running from the resorts (we are staying at AoA)?


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> I know this might be an odd request, but anyone going first weekend able to do a video of the Chewie run so I know where I'm going or what CM I need to follow.   I'm a visual person and though I'm almost positive I know what I'm doing a Chewie run for dummies would be great lol


I'm recording the first Friday run. I'll post it here Sunday night. All videos and pics from weekend one I'll try and upload by Sunday evening of week 1. If not Monday for sure


----------



## yulilin3

nallepuh said:


> A guestion for those of you who will also be doing the Chewie run the first Friday - how early are you planning to be outside the park? I know it's been said here to arrive at 7 am at the latest, but are you planning to arrive even earlier? And how early will the buses start running from the resorts (we are staying at AoA)?


I believe the buses start running around 6:30am but I would check with the front desk. Weekend I I'm still not sure on arrival times because I'm waiting for weather forecast to decide when my daughter will take the Sabine costume. The day she takes it we will be meeting Tiya Sircar so that means an early morning, around 5:30am to be in her line. If we are not getting autographs we usually arrive around 6:30am


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> I was reading the first post about RH and figured it was just friday, Saturday And Sunday but noticed it said weekends only. Just wanted to see if it means Star Wars weekends which is the 3 days Or is it just Saturday and Sunday Excluding Friday? Thanks!





Cluelyss said:


> Star Wars Weekends, so Fri, Sat, Sun. However, it is currently available for booking all days of the week between weekends I and II. This may or may not continue in the later weeks.


Thanks for the reminder on that. I'll change the wording on the first post to say "selected days"


----------



## yulilin3

Any requests for TBT characters? parade? celebrities?


----------



## RedM94

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> VIP email! I haven't read it all myself, but I promised to post right away, so here it is!
> 
> -------
> 
> Jedi’s, Padawans, Rebels, & the  Family,
> 
> 
> _Your Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_Weekend – A Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ is just around the corner.  To prepare you for your visit we wanted to provide you with additional information and make sure that the information we have regarding your party is correct:
> 
> 
> · Your fellow participants –
> 
> · Allergies or Special Dietary Restrictions/Concerns? – None
> 
> · Will anyone in your party be traveling in a wheelchair or electronic convenience vehicle? - None
> 
> · Best contact number to reach you while visiting Walt Disney World?
> 
> · Will you be arriving at 6:30amat Disney’s Hollywood Studios -Guest Relations Window OR at 8:15am for Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby? 6:30am
> 
> 
> *Overview of your Ultimate Day at Star Wars*™* Weekends VIP Tour Experience*
> 
> Your day will begin with a meet & greet with a character from the Dark Side followed by exclusive shopping time at Darth’s Mall.  Afterwards, breakfast will be served at the Hollywood Brown Derby.  Next you’ll enjoy some of the parks most exciting attractions before heading to your reserved location for the _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade. _Lunch will be served at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano.  During the afternoon, you’ll the have best seats in the house for our most sought after Star Wars™ Weekends offerings at the Theater of the Stars.  After the guided portion of your tour concludes you’ll have a break in the afternoon to enjoy the park on your own or head back to the resort for a well-deserved nap.  Around 8:45pmyou’ll have access to the _Feel the Force Dessert Party_ featuring a DJ Dance party, VIP Viewing of the Finale Show –_Summon the Force_ and a great location to view our _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks Finale_.  Here is a snapshot of your day:
> 
> 
> *Itinerary with your Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guides*
> 
> 6:15am  Meet outside Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window
> 
> 7:30am  Character Meet & Greet and Shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 
> 8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby
> 
> 9:15am  Visit some of our most popular attractions
> 
> 11:00am  VIP Viewing for_Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade_
> 
> 11:45pm  Lunch at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano
> 
> 1:45pm  VIP Seating for the_Star Wars_™_ Rebels Show_
> 
> 3:15pm  VIP Seating for the_Stars of the Saga Show_
> 
> 
> *Optional Evening Itinerary included in your Ultimate VIP Tour*
> 
> 7:00pm  VIP Seating for _Obi-Wan & Beyond Show_
> 
> 8:45pm _Feel the Force Dessert & Dance Party_ Begins
> 
> 9:30pm _Summon the Force Finale Show_ on the Main Stage
> 
> 9:45pm _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks_
> 
> 
> *Jedi Training Academy Information*
> 
> If you have a Padawan between the ages of 4-12 confirmed for _The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekends VIP Tour_, you may pre-book them into one Jedi Training Academy Experience during your vacation stay.  Here are the criteria and instructions:
> 
> 
> · Child must have a confirmed, paid reservation to participate in_The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_Weekends VIP Tour_
> 
> · You must schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience at least 5 days in advance by calling our office at 407 934-7973
> 
> · You may schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience anytime during your vacation stay.
> 
> · We suggest that, if possible, you participate on another day, earlier in the day.  Sometimes entertainment may be canceled due to inclement weather
> 
> · Once scheduled, you will not be able to change your time.
> 
> · If you miss your show or it is canceled due to circumstances beyond our control, it cannot be rescheduled
> 
> · You must arrive at ABC Sound Studios Exit/Padawan Check In 30 minutes prior to your reservation to check in for the Jedi Training Academy Experience
> 
> · At the check in location, your child must agree to a variety of questions to confirm their interest – _Are you interested in participating?  Do you understand that you can’t switch to the Dark Side?_ etc.
> 
> · When you are ready to schedule, please call our Disney Ultimate VIP Tour line at 407 934-7973
> 
> 
> *Making it to your VIP Tour on time*
> 
> You will need to drive or take a taxi in order to arrive for your tour on time.  Walt Disney World Transportation begins running no earlier than one hour prior to park opening.  If you are staying in the Epcot Resort Area, you can walk from most of those resorts.  You may ask your concierge for your best options.  If you are running late, please call our VIP Tour Coordinator at407 913-1388 so that we can make arrangements to get you to join the tour in progress.
> 
> 
> *Guest Policies for the Ultimate Day at Star Wars™ Weekends*
> 
> • Theme Park admission is not included with your tour fee and is required to enter the park
> 
> • Guest under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult
> 
> • There is a 7 day cancelation policy, after which full price will be forfeited
> 
> • Late arrivals may not be able to join the tour promptly
> 
> • Tour occurs rain or shine with the exception of severe inclement weather
> 
> • Tour itinerary is subject to change without notice
> 
> • Food allergies must be mentioned at least 48 hours in advance
> 
> • Comfortable shoes are recommended
> 
> • Please allow up to one and half hours to travel to your destination when traveling within WDW property
> 
> • This tour is wheelchair and ECV accessible, however guest must be able to transfer in order to experience some attractions
> 
> • Photography and/or video may not be allowed during certain aspects of this tour
> 
> 
> *Do you need to respond to this message?*
> 
> 
> You do not need to respond to this message unless any of the following applies to your Party
> 
> · We have a wrong or misspelled name or names
> 
> · We don’t have the correct cell phone for your travels
> 
> · We don’t have your party’s food allergies/restrictions properly notated
> 
> · You have a child between the ages of 4-12 years that wishes to participate in the Jedi Training Academy
> 
> · You are going to start your tour with breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby not shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 
> 
> If any of these statements apply to you, please call us at 407 934-7973.  Leave a voice message and we will return your call as soon as time allows.
> 
> 
> Currently, our new e-mail address cannot accept messages.  If you have questions or need to clarify any of this information, please call our office at 407 934-7973.
> 
> 
> We look forward to hosting you soon and _May the Force be with you_!!
> 
> 
> *The Walt Disney World Ultimate Series of VIP Tours Team *_– note helpful links below_
> 
> Disney Special Activities | Walt Disney World’s Ultimate Series of Tours | 407 WDW-TOUR OR 407 939-8687|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Disney 1st Floor North  1375 Buena Vista Drive  Lake Buena Vista FL 32830
> 
> Private VIP Tour Services Main Line and Informationor call407 560-4033
> 
> Walt Disney World Ultimate Series of VIP Tour InformationGroup Reservations & Special Requests Hotline –407 934-7973
> 
> Walt Disney World Information407 824-4321
> 
> Walt Disney World Resort Reservations-407 934-7639-Walt Disney World Dining407 939-3463
> 
> Are you interested in a private event? Contact theDisney Signature Dream Teamat407 828-3200option 3
> 
> A Good Smile from theGrand Floridian Greeter!
> 
> Prior to a arrival, please register your party onMy Disney Experienceto create profile
> 
> …a whole new way to plan and share your Walt Disney World vacation.”


 
@MickeyMinnieMom 

I just found your post regarding the VIP tour.  Thank you for posting as it is much more informative than the CM's were when I booked it.  I booked the VIP tour yesterday, but did not receive this email. 

I called three times asking about an itinerary and all three times I was directed to the web page.  Did you do the tour last year as well?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

tlh0726 said:


> First timers to SWW.     We will be there for 2 weekends (iv & v)     Staying offsite and started booking our fastpass' at midnight last night       making sure that I am understanding this correctly.
> 
> Behind the Force Rebels,  Visit to the Maul, and Obi Wan & Beyond  - I only need to schedule once sometime during the two weekends.
> Stars of the Saga -  I need to schedule once on both weekends.
> Conversation with Frank Oz is only weekend V and need to schedule once.
> 
> thanks!



You got it 

My Fiance are there weekends one and two as well.

PS be sure to check out what @yulilin3  said she is right...  Tyra (aka Sabine) is weekend one and Vanessa (aka Hera) is weekend two so the revels show changes with whose there that weekend.


----------



## Willow tree

I'm trying to decide which Star wars show to book with my FtF package for my 5 & 8 year old.  I'm down between the Rebels & SotS?  Any recommendations?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> The Rebels show has a different guest each weekend so if you want to hear from both you need to go once every weekend



Oh that's right Tyra (aka Sabine) is weekend one and Vanessa (aka Hera) is weekend two!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Willow tree said:


> I'm trying to decide which Star wars show to book with my FtF package for my 5 & 8 year old.  I'm down between the Rebels & SotS?  Any recommendations?



That is tough, have you tired getting a FP for one of the shows then using the FtF for the other? That's what we are doing


----------



## yulilin3

Willow tree said:


> I'm trying to decide which Star wars show to book with my FtF package for my 5 & 8 year old.  I'm down between the Rebels & SotS?  Any recommendations?


For kids that age I always recommend Rebels, now if they've never seen it but love the movies then I would do SotS. Which weekend are you coming?


----------



## yulilin3

@The Sunrise Student did you see that Rebel Hangar is open during the week, between weekends 1 and 2?


----------



## yulilin3

Shameless plug time:
My son's band Stereo FM, plays Thursday nights right from 7:45pm to 11:45pm ,outside Splitsville at Downtown Disney, he plays the bass. If anyone is going Thursday nights during your vacation you can check them out for a bit. No charge to listen.


----------



## jimmytammy

I apologize if this has been posted, but 658 pages in WOW!!  
I have never seen fireworks of any kind at HS, so any pointers on where to view would be great.  We are meeting up with DIS friends and just want to make sure we have a specific area to shoot for.  In front of the old American Idol theater has been mentioned, any thoughts on this?


----------



## yulilin3

My fp window for Saturday of weekend IV opened up at midnight and SotS and VttM were all taken. Still all shows on Tier 2 for that weekend.Rebels and Obi Wan and Beyond still available


----------



## yulilin3

jimmytammy said:


> I apologize if this has been posted, but 658 pages in WOW!!
> I have never seen fireworks of any kind at HS, so any pointers on where to view would be great.  We are meeting up with DIS friends and just want to make sure we have a specific area to shoot for.  In front of the old American Idol theater has been mentioned, any thoughts on this?


Do you want to see the pre show, up close? Then you need to shoot for Hollywood Blvd anywhere from the tip board toward the stage. If you can watch the pre show on the Jumbotron, then by Min and Bills or Echo Lake by 50s Prime Time


----------



## yulilin3

TBT time. Not SWW but SW related. DHS did an event when Star Tours closed for the upgrades and called it Last Tour to Endor. We said Goodbye to the Starspeeder 3000 and they did a special crossover show called: Raiders of the Lost Jedi Temple of Doom. Instead of the stone, Indy had to get a special lightsaber. They had celebrity guests be part of the shows. Anthony Daniel, Seth Green and Jaime King where in the show, and by their faces you can tell it was super hot.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

RedM94 said:


> @MickeyMinnieMom
> 
> I just found your post regarding the VIP tour.  Thank you for posting as it is much more informative than the CM's were when I booked it.  I booked the VIP tour yesterday, but did not receive this email.
> 
> I called three times asking about an itinerary and all three times I was directed to the web page.  Did you do the tour last year as well?



You're very welcome! This is the first year we're doing the VIP tour. And from what I understand, there are some differences from last year, so not sure how similar the experiences will be.

I'm really hoping that some lovely fellow DISers doing VIP on May 15-16 will post about it, as we're set for May 17.   As soon as I can, I'll post about our May 17 experience.

Looking forward to it!! I booked it for our party of 5 and haven't told them yet!! It's KILLING me lately!! LOL!!


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

I come to the Dis and find myself just looking at this thread  99% of the time. I have forgotten there is more at WDW than SWW   it's a sickness


----------



## tlh0726

yulilin3 said:


> The Rebels show has a different guest each weekend so if you want to hear from both you need to go once every weekend


Thank you!    Have VttM & SofT saga on friday 6\5.  BtFR & OW&B saturday 6\6.   Depending on what i can get tonight we may take saturday off to hit a different park since we will be there 2 weekends.     This new FP+ system has blown away the Disney Magic for us.   So glad we have SWW to look forward to.


----------



## yulilin3

39CINDERELLA said:


> I come to the Dis and find myself just looking at this thread  99% of the time. I have forgotten there is more at WDW than SWW   it's a sickness


What!?!?! there's more?!?!? 
Trying to enjoy every second of this whole experience. From the thread to the actual SWW. It's been great therapy for me. I've been through a lot this year and this has allowed me to have something else to think about. I'm actually quite nervous when it ends cause I know reality will hit me like a ton of bricks, but in the meantime, I'm savoring every second.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

yulilin3 said:


> What!?!?! there's more?!?!?
> Trying to enjoy every second of this whole experience. From the thread to the actual SWW. It's been great therapy for me. I've been through a lot this year and this has allowed me to have something else to think about. *I'm actually quite nervous when it ends cause I know reality will hit me like a ton of bricks*, but in the meantime, I'm savoring every second.



But you will have 2016 thread to start


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> What!?!?! there's more?!?!?
> Trying to enjoy every second of this whole experience. From the thread to the actual SWW. It's been great therapy for me. I've been through a lot this year and this has allowed me to have something else to think about. I'm actually quite nervous when it ends cause I know reality will hit me like a ton of bricks, but in the meantime, I'm savoring every second.



You and me both.  No idea how I'm going to get through the worst, most boring job ever without this thread.  Already dreading it.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

I am hoping Disney keeps to the schedule as they have been the last couple years with the 5th weekend. If they do I can get 3 weekends in next year since DS will get out of school earlier


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> @The Sunrise Student did you see that Rebel Hangar is open during the week, between weekends 1 and 2?



I did, but luckily I got it booked for Saturday the 16th.... my schedule is so packed now....

I suspect that Backlot will change it's stripes and that might become the new theme over time...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Shameless plug time:
> My son's band Stereo FM, plays Thursday nights right from 7:45pm to 11:45pm ,outside Splitsville at Downtown Disney, he plays the bass. If anyone is going Thursday nights during your vacation you can check them out for a bit. No charge to listen.



So will he be there May 21st?


----------



## Bugdozer

yulilin3 said:


> TBT time. Not SWW but SW related. DHS did an event when Star Tours closed for the upgrades and called it Last Tour to Endor. We said Goodbye to the Starspeeder 3000 and they did a special crossover show called: Raiders of the Lost Jedi Temple of Doom. Instead of the stone, Indy had to get a special lightsaber. They had celebrity guests be part of the shows. Anthony Daniel, Seth Green and Jaime King where in the show, and by their faces you can tell it was super hot.
> View attachment 94015 View attachment 94016 View attachment 94017 View attachment 94018 View attachment 94019 View attachment 94020



We were there for the special event!! Was a blast!!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Kaschper said:


> I was wondering if all the problems with the recent rollouts could be traced to the reported 500 IT layoffs/outsourced jobs in January of this year.
> 
> "We are restructuring our global technology organization to support future innovation and new capabilities, and will work with leading technical firms to maintain our existing systems," Disney spokeswoman Jacquee Wahler said.
> 
> The claim was these were magic band IT, but with all the problems I just have to wonder.


 
Doubtful. They have had the same problems for YEARS. Anyone who tries to book food and wine events the first day they open can vouch for that.



> We're staying at BWI sspecifically so that we can walk to DHS.


 
Thats why I jump on BWI at 7 months before Memorial Day weekend. I had to add the first weekend though, and I'm at Coronado Springs. so it's buses for that day (can only do one day)


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> So will he be there May 21st?


as of right now, yes he will. He'll love to see you both


----------



## The Sunrise Student

@Kaschper  and @MakiraMarlena  You'd think they would then keep their IT or at least upgrade their Hardware/connections so they can deal with the amount of traffic that hits.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> as of right now, yes he will. He'll love to see you both



Adding this to our schedule 

We have 6:30 reservations at Boma's for dinner.... hopefully we can make it over to Splitville after.


----------



## Monykalyn

yulilin3 said:


> What!?!?! there's more?!?!?
> Trying to enjoy every second of this whole experience. From the thread to the actual SWW. It's been great therapy for me. I've been through a lot this year and this has allowed me to have something else to think about. I'm actually quite nervous when it ends cause I know reality will hit me like a ton of bricks, but in the meantime, I'm savoring every second.



From the amount of info you've been able to gather and disseminate I'm surprised Disney hasn't called and hired you.

I vote for a "Star Wars weekend withdrawal" support group. Especially as I doubt we will go next year (although DH asked me about annual passes last night)


----------



## Willow tree

yulilin3 said:


> For kids that age I always recommend Rebels, now if they've never seen it but love the movies then I would do SotS. Which weekend are you coming?


May 22


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Nothing with Disney IT has ever been as bad as trying to book food & wine in 2013, the year the system crashed and then they didn't load everything. Of course I have never tried to book free dining. Only a year ago we were stalking Mark Hamill FPs, they announced the date and time they would be available and they showed up for booking 40 minutes later than the announced time. I'm shocked they ended up leaking Rebel Hangar but now it's all over the place. Even Food & Wine magazine did a facebook post on it (mostly making fun of the dishes' names)


----------



## AngiTN

Kaschper said:


> I was wondering if all the problems with the recent rollouts could be traced to the reported 500 IT layoffs/outsourced jobs in January of this year.
> 
> "We are restructuring our global technology organization to support future innovation and new capabilities, and will work with leading technical firms to maintain our existing systems," Disney spokeswoman Jacquee Wahler said.
> 
> The claim was these were magic band IT, but with all the problems I just have to wonder.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> From my observations Disney has had IT problems for years.  They took large complicated systems and complicated them even more with MDE and MB's.





Tltorrez said:


> Honestly, Disney IT has always been this bad. Despite perceptions I really don't think it's gotten worse over the years, it's just visible to more people now. And these issues are not really the problem of too few developers, problems of this magnitude are a management issue. Either I.T. Management or business management or the relationship between the two. Or all of the above.



Right. Disney's IT has issues that extend well in the past before MB was even a blip on their radar. It's never been able to handle heavy traffic or changes. They do the worst roll outs I've ever seen. It's like they use the roll out as their Beta Test. It makes zero sense. And they don't get existing features fully working and reasonably bug free before they add on yet more features. All that does is make even more things work badly.

Can you imagine if Amazon had issues like Disney's website? They'd be out of business a long time ago if they had crashes every Black Friday or Cyber Monday. 

I joke often that it's obvious they've put Goofy in charge of their IT dept.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

PS @yulilin3 how long do their sets normally last?


----------



## Cynister

I'm getting a little anxious about my VIP ressie. Hoping for your thoughts. It is for 5/24. I haven't received the itinerary email that some others have started getting. Has everyone received it? I called the number in the email to try to book JTA, but keep getting a voicemail. I've left a message & the recording says it is for new bookings & they'll get back to you within 48hrs. Its been several days & no call back. Now that I think of it, I didn't get a confirmation email from Disney when I booked like you normally do with special events. I have a confirmation number but that's it. Any idea if there's another number I can call to check on the reservation & book JTA?


----------



## yulilin3

Willow tree said:


> May 22


I would do Rebels, Silas Carson is not the most entertaining person, Warwick Davis is super cool though


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> PS @yulilin3 how long do their sets normally last?


30 minutes


----------



## Willow tree

Willow tree said:


> May 22


My oldest have seen some of the movies and my youngest has watched the Rebels.  I was wondering if SotS will be reserved faster than the rebels?


----------



## Willow tree

I have a fastpass for TTSM for 1:55-2:55.  Is this doable if I attend the rebels at 1:45?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AngiTN said:


> Right. Disney's IT has issues that extend well in the past before MB was even a blip on their radar. It's never been able to handle heavy traffic or changes. They do the worst roll outs I've ever seen. It's like they use the roll out as their Beta Test. It makes zero sense. And they don't get existing features fully working and reasonably bug free before they add on yet more features. All that does is make even more things work badly.
> 
> Can you imagine if Amazon had issues like Disney's website? They'd be out of business a long time ago if they had crashes every Black Friday or Cyber Monday.
> 
> I joke often that it's obvious they've put Goofy in charge of their IT dept.


Disney IT is the one, true Disney mystery in my book.  This company that I think does SO MUCH right, just hasn't got this one totally together. 

We've been going on frequent Disney vacations for about 10yrs or so -- Disney IT has ALWAYS been a problem.  Early on, in my book, the biggest problem was a shocking LACK of online presence.  It was shocking how much about WDW you couldn't find on any official Disney site but could find on DIS, for instance.  Now they've gotten better on that front, but still routinely have IT issues when they open something new for booking.

They've improved things like integrating various databases over the years as well.  It was INSANE -- I lost track of how many different, disconnected sites you had to register separately for.  And boy was it interesting when they went about the work of consolidating!  While it's far from perfect, I think MDE is totally on the right track as an offering. 

I understand that they have a complex system, but can't help but feel like a company this massive, and with so many resources should be able to do better here. Any reasonable person would expect glitches and problems when massive system changes are made.  But opening up a dining event??  This happens REPEATEDLY and PREDICTABLY several times a year.  This should be smoother.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> I'm getting a little anxious about my VIP ressie. Hoping for your thoughts. It is for 5/24. I haven't received the itinerary email that some others have started getting. Has everyone received it? I called the number in the email to try to book JTA, but keep getting a voicemail. I've left a message & the recording says it is for new bookings & they'll get back to you within 48hrs. Its been several days & no call back. Now that I think of it, I didn't get a confirmation email from Disney when I booked like you normally do with special events. I have a confirmation number but that's it. Any idea if there's another number I can call to check on the reservation & book JTA?


I would call the regular WDW number and ask to be transferred to someone that can give you information
407 939 5277


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Cynister said:


> I'm getting a little anxious about my VIP ressie. Hoping for your thoughts. It is for 5/24. I haven't received the itinerary email that some others have started getting. Has everyone received it? I called the number in the email to try to book JTA, but keep getting a voicemail. I've left a message & the recording says it is for new bookings & they'll get back to you within 48hrs. Its been several days & no call back. Now that I think of it, I didn't get a confirmation email from Disney when I booked like you normally do with special events. I have a confirmation number but that's it. Any idea if there's another number I can call to check on the reservation & book JTA?


FWIW, I was told that I'd receive my email about 2wks to 10 days BEFORE OUR VIP DAY, and I did.  Perhaps you might just need to wait a little longer for it with a 5/24 date?


----------



## yulilin3

Willow tree said:


> My oldest have seen some of the movies and my youngest has watched the Rebels.  I was wondering if SotS will be reserved faster than the rebels?





Willow tree said:


> I have a fastpass for TTSM for 1:55-2:55.  Is this doable if I attend the rebels at 1:45?


Rebels will end at 2:15pm so you have time to make your TSMM fp. Between the 2 SotS is more popular than Rebels


----------



## Fire14

MakiraMarlena said:


> Thats why I jump on BWI at 7 months before Memorial Day weekend. I had to add the first weekend though, and I'm at Coronado Springs. so it's buses for that day (can only do one day)



@MakiraMarlena WE are staying at CS first weekend and depending on what car I end up choosing to keep rented I might have room for a few hitchhikers.


----------



## boricuajedi

Hello, another person that has been looking at this thread for years and getting good tips.  This year will be there for the last weekend, like all of you a big fan of Star Wars. Due to the pictures posted here I did a reservation for RH. Thanks to yulilin3 for having this thread for the last couple of years and May the Force Be With You!


----------



## yulilin3

boricuajedi said:


> Hello, another person that has been looking at this thread for years and getting good tips.  This year will be there for the last weekend, like all of you a big fan of Star Wars. Due to the pictures posted here I did a reservation for RH. Thanks to yulilin3 for having this thread for the last couple of years and May the Force Be With You!


 another one out of lurkdom


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> TBT time. Not SWW but SW related. DHS did an event when Star Tours closed for the upgrades and called it Last Tour to Endor. We said Goodbye to the Starspeeder 3000 and they did a special crossover show called: Raiders of the Lost Jedi Temple of Doom. Instead of the stone, Indy had to get a special lightsaber. They had celebrity guests be part of the shows. Anthony Daniel, Seth Green and Jaime King where in the show, and by their faces you can tell it was super hot.
> View attachment 94015 View attachment 94016 View attachment 94017 View attachment 94018 View attachment 94019 View attachment 94020


That is super cool! I love the JarJar head lol. And their faces are priceless. They look totally dazed.

ETA: I think they needed some of @Ninja Mom 's water!


----------



## yulilin3

A long shot, I know, but last year I met a young couple in line at Premiere Theater and we started talking. The guy mentioned that he had been following a  planning thread and when I asked if it was this one he said "Yes" he also said that he wasn't a DISer he just followed along. He had bought the blue cooling towel at our suggestion and told me it was working great for him. I wonder if he's still around and if he ever signed up to the DIS


----------



## yulilin3

Premium package now available 6/7 I searched for party of 4


----------



## RedM94

Cynister said:


> I'm getting a little anxious about my VIP ressie. Hoping for your thoughts. It is for 5/24. I haven't received the itinerary email that some others have started getting. Has everyone received it? I called the number in the email to try to book JTA, but keep getting a voicemail. I've left a message & the recording says it is for new bookings & they'll get back to you within 48hrs. Its been several days & no call back. Now that I think of it, I didn't get a confirmation email from Disney when I booked like you normally do with special events. I have a confirmation number but that's it. Any idea if there's another number I can call to check on the reservation & book JTA?



@Cynister

I shared your concerns regarding the VIP tour I have booked for May 30.  I just called for a fourth time and was told that the detailed itineraries will be emailed a week to ten days prior to your tour.  

It has been very difficult to get any information from Disney regarding my reservation.  I was told today that they don't have access to even confirm if my son's food allergies were listed correctly.  

I asked if VIP seating was available for all shows that day.  Still unable to answer that question.  The tour guide leaves around 4:00 pm and you are on your own until the desert party. 

Very frustrating.


----------



## slaveone

Just following along was me last year. I just wasn't brave enough to say hello at min and bills.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> Just following along was me last year. I just wasn't brave enough to say hello at min and bills.


so were you the one I talked to at the Premiere line?


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> so were you the one I talked to at the Premiere line?


No. I talked to your daughter for a minute when she got her mark hamill pic.


----------



## williamscm3

So I was thinking about ordering some water online and having it sent to POFQ for our trip Memorial Day weekend...anyone here do that? How exactly do I order it and put the information on it I need to online? I just want to make sure it's actually there when we arrive. Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## AngiTN

williamscm3 said:


> So I was thinking about ordering some water online and having it sent to POFQ for our trip Memorial Day weekend...anyone here do that? How exactly do I order it and put the information on it I need to online? I just want to make sure it's actually there when we arrive. Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


Yes, I have shipped to the resort on every trip. Include the name and reservation confirmation number on the label. I put it in the "ATTN" to line. The address should be on the website but if you can't find it look on the POFQ page here. They'll have the address too. I think there is even a "shipping" sticky on the Resort page here


----------



## slaveone

If just water go to Hess on property. The most convenient is next to Boardwalk. Water is cheap there.


----------



## cinder-ellah

williamscm3 said:


> So I was thinking about ordering some water online and having it sent to POFQ for our trip Memorial Day weekend...anyone here do that? How exactly do I order it and put the information on it I need to online? I just want to make sure it's actually there when we arrive. Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


You can order from Staples.com 
They also have misc snacks you can order.  
Join their "club / rewards" and I believe shipping is free. If at a resort hotel you don't have to be there when they deliver.  I just put my order in for next week.
Also, https://www.gardengrocer.net/  delivers for $14.95 (?)
Staples seems to have the best price on water.


----------



## lvstitch

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> You're very welcome! This is the first year we're doing the VIP tour. And from what I understand, there are some differences from last year, so not sure how similar the experiences will be.
> 
> I'm really hoping that some lovely fellow DISers doing VIP on May 15-16 will post about it, as we're set for May 17.   As soon as I can, I'll post about our May 17 experience.
> 
> Looking forward to it!! I booked it for our party of 5 and haven't told them yet!! It's KILLING me lately!! LOL!!


I'm doing it on May 16th.  I'm going to try to live tweet during the tour @MartinosCafe.  I'll write up a full report on here after I get home.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

What type of cooling towel would you guys recommend? I've read some reviews that they don't work in the Florida humidity. 

I'm going to melt.


----------



## williamscm3

Thank you all for your shipping advice!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Monykalyn said:


> From the amount of info you've been able to gather and disseminate I'm surprised Disney hasn't called and hired you.
> 
> I vote for a "Star Wars weekend withdrawal" support group. Especially as I doubt we will go next year (although DH asked me about annual passes last night)


We're not planning on going to SWW next year - DD is already in mourning!  Our APs run from Jan - Jan (this  year) and then we'll buy new ones next Sept so miss May completely!   We'll be in total Disney and SWW withdrawal from Jan 2016 - Sept 2016.  I may need therapy!


----------



## AngiTN

CheshireCrazy said:


> What type of cooling towel would you guys recommend? I've read some reviews that they don't work in the Florida humidity.
> 
> I'm going to melt.


I didn't find the towels to be very worthwhile.
These on the other hand, incredible.
http://www.amazon.com/Cool-Off-Towe...qid=1431008091&sr=8-1&keywords=cool+off+wipes


----------



## wdwalice

Hi there!  I am not on FB but would like to share SW Weekend 1 ADRs that I will be cancelling in case anyone was interested.  Please PM me and we can arrange the transfer.

Friday, May 15
Jedi Mickey's Dinner  7:30 pm 2 Adults

Saturday, May 16
Galactic Breakfast  8:25 am 2 Adults

Sunday, May 17
Galactic Breakfast  8:10 am 2 Adults


----------



## DanielWhitney

So this will be my first SWW, going June 12th and 14th to DHS.  Any quick advice.  I haven't been to Disney World in 16 years and I was a young teenager then.  Trying to read all these pages is hard to do.  But a lot of good info.  I have a RH reservation on 12th and a Sci Fi dinner reservation on 14th.  I am interested in the autographs.  How long does it take for the autograph when you go at your fp+ time?  Also it will be me and my wife.  I was going to get one autograph and have her get another.  Can the person without a wristband wait with you, obviously I don't think they get to meet the celeb and take a picture.  Since we will be there two days do you think it would be better for us both get the Ray Parks one day and then both get Peter the other day?  What times would I need to get either on Friday, and then also for Sunday.  I think Friday will be a little less busy.


----------



## cinder-ellah

wdwalice said:


> Hi there!  I am not on FB but would like to share SW Weekend 1 ADRs that I will be cancelling in case anyone was interested.  Please PM me and we can arrange the transfer.
> 
> Friday, May 15
> Jedi Mickey's Dinner  7:30 pm 2 Adults
> 
> Saturday, May 16
> Galactic Breakfast  8:25 am 2 Adults
> 
> Sunday, May 17
> Galactic Breakfast  8:10 am 2 Adults


I'm on Facebook.  Do you mind if I post this there ? 
(I just did, but I can remove it from there if you want.)


----------



## yulilin3

DanielWhitney said:


> So this will be my first SWW, going June 12th and 14th to DHS.  Any quick advice.  I haven't been to Disney World in 16 years and I was a young teenager then.  Trying to read all these pages is hard to do.  But a lot of good info.  I have a RH reservation on 12th and a Sci Fi dinner reservation on 14th.  I am interested in the autographs.  How long does it take for the autograph when you go at your fp+ time?  Also it will be me and my wife.  I was going to get one autograph and have her get another.  Can the person without a wristband wait with you, obviously I don't think they get to meet the celeb and take a picture.  Since we will be there two days do you think it would be better for us both get the Ray Parks one day and then both get Peter the other day?  What times would I need to get either on Friday, and then also for Sunday.  I think Friday will be a little less busy.



Read the entire first post. It has a lot of  up to date information
Autographs: like I said detailed information on how to get them is on the first post
Each person needs to have a wristband and fp to be able to go inside the building. If you want to meet them together you need to make the same line for each of them. So one day can be Mayhew and the other Park.
First post also has a recommended time of arrival to get your fp
if after reading you have any other question let us know


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lvstitch said:


> I'm doing it on May 16th.  I'm going to try to live tweet during the tour @MartinosCafe.  I'll write up a full report on here after I get home.



Awesome!!


----------



## wdwalice

cinder-ellah said:


> I'm on Facebook.  Do you mind if I post this there ?
> (I just did, but I can remove it from there if you want.)



No problem at all! Thanks for spreading the word.


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> I would call the regular WDW number and ask to be transferred to someone that can give you information
> 407 939 5277





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> FWIW, I was told that I'd receive my email about 2wks to 10 days BEFORE OUR VIP DAY, and I did.  Perhaps you might just need to wait a little longer for it with a 5/24 date?





RedM94 said:


> @Cynister
> 
> I shared your concerns regarding the VIP tour I have booked for May 30.  I just called for a fourth time and was told that the detailed itineraries will be emailed a week to ten days prior to your tour.
> 
> It has been very difficult to get any information from Disney regarding my reservation.  I was told today that they don't have access to even confirm if my son's food allergies were listed correctly.
> 
> I asked if VIP seating was available for all shows that day.  Still unable to answer that question.  The tour guide leaves around 4:00 pm and you are on your own until the desert party.
> 
> Very frustrating.



Thanks for the input. I'm just impatient I guess.  Thanks also for trying to check with them!


----------



## rpcvpanama

RedM94 said:


> @Cynister
> 
> I shared your concerns regarding the VIP tour I have booked for May 30.  I just called for a fourth time and was told that the detailed itineraries will be emailed a week to ten days prior to your tour.
> 
> It has been very difficult to get any information from Disney regarding my reservation.  I was told today that they don't have access to even confirm if my son's food allergies were listed correctly.
> 
> I asked if VIP seating was available for all shows that day.  Still unable to answer that question.  The tour guide leaves around 4:00 pm and you are on your own until the desert party.
> 
> Very frustrating.



So we are doing VIP on the 15th.  We received our confirmation on 5/1.  It lists the people that are in my party and any food allergies. It also gives a detailed itinerary and does show that we get VIP seating for the 3 shows that day.  I wouldn't worry too much until you get closer to your date.  The email also gave a phone number to call in case there are any problems with your reservation.


----------



## jillmc40

Does this seem feasible??  I just made an adr for RH for 5/21 at 7:55pm (I just couldn't help myself!).  This is what our day is going to look like now...

wake up check out of VWL and have luggage sent over to BWV.
MK day
4:30 BOG
5:30 SDMT
Leave right after SDMT and take bus to BWV to check in
7:55 RH

I was thinking of getting to BOG at 4:15 to see if we could get in a little early.  Do you think we will be crunched for time if we did SDMT right at 5:30?  Should we skip checking in to BWV?  I already did online check in, so does it really matter if we stop there or not?  Will they just txt me the room number?  Lastly, do they have busses that go from MK to DHS or do we need to go to BWV as a through point anyway?  I think I am having pre-SWW jitters


----------



## yulilin3

jillmc40 said:


> Does this seem feasible??  I just made an adr for RH for 5/21 at 7:55pm (I just couldn't help myself!).  This is what our day is going to look like now...
> 
> wake up check out of VWL and have luggage sent over to BWV.
> MK day
> 4:30 BOG
> 5:30 SDMT
> Leave right after SDMT and take bus to BWV to check in
> 7:55 RH
> 
> I was thinking of getting to BOG at 4:15 to see if we could get in a little early.  Do you think we will be crunched for time if we did SDMT right at 5:30?  Should we skip checking in to BWV?  I already did online check in, so does it really matter if we stop there or not?  Will they just txt me the room number?  Lastly, do they have busses that go from MK to DHS or do we need to go to BWV as a through point anyway?  I think I am having pre-SWW jitters


Let's say you leave MK around 6pm to BWV, you should be there no later than 6:30pm. Check in should be fast, you would have time to make RH at 7:55pm
There is a bus that goes directly from MK to DHS


----------



## jillmc40

yulilin3 said:


> Let's say you leave MK around 6pm to BWV, you should be there no later than 6:30pm. Check in should be fast, you would have time to make RH at 7:55pm
> There is a bus that goes directly from MK to DHS


Oh!  I didn't realize it was that fast!  I have never taken the bus from a park to a resort - We have always driven!  Nice to know we have both options, thank you so much!!  I am so nervous about this trip for some silly reason....


----------



## yulilin3

jillmc40 said:


> Oh!  I didn't realize it was that fast!  I have never taken the bus from a park to a resort - We have always driven!  Nice to know we have both options, thank you so much!!  I am so nervous about this trip for some silly reason....


buses run every 20 minutes or so, and then it's about 10 minutes from MK to anywhere on property really.


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> This couple went to DHS May 4th and posted this video, have't watched it all yet, but man it was crowded. I think they did both character meals, so watching it now.


This video is awesome!!!

I had a moment of panic yesterday.  I received an email that the dates had been changed for a work trip that fell within my SWW plans.  Thankfully that was a mistake.  I would have cried!  For days!  LOL


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

MooksterL1 said:


> I had a moment of panic yesterday.  I received an email that the dates had been changed for a work trip that fell within my SWW plans.  Thankfully that was a mistake.  I would have cried!  For days!  LOL



That's why I took Friday off...we are expecting a container to come in and rumor had it that we may have had to work half a Saturday! AKA our Sci-Fi  Breakfast/ First Whole SWW Day/ RH Reservation. Can't tell me to come in if I'm off the day before  (That's the "Evilest" smile I could find)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lvstitch said:


> I'm doing it on May 16th.  I'm going to try to live tweet during the tour @MartinosCafe.  I'll write up a full report on here after I get home.


I'll try to do the same for May 17: I created @MickeyMinnieMom on Twitter as well.  

Just realized it would be great if we had a spot to indicate everyone's twitter accounts. Does the awesome roll call thread do this? I need to check it out again...


----------



## Tltorrez

For those staying at Boardwalk - this post has the Robo maps for the main path and shortcut to DHS. You basically go out by the pool on the side closest to DHS instead of going out the main entrance into the boardwalk.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/hollywood-studios-to-epcot-the-walk.3180519/page-2#post-49726825


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> Shameless plug time:
> My son's band Stereo FM, plays Thursday nights right from 7:45pm to 11:45pm ,outside Splitsville at Downtown Disney, he plays the bass. If anyone is going Thursday nights during your vacation you can check them out for a bit. No charge to listen.



I'll be at DD next Thursday because someone talked me into a balloon Groupon. ;-) Not sure how late we'll be there but if we're there, we'll stop by.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> My fp window for Saturday of weekend IV opened up at midnight and SotS and VttM were all taken. Still all shows on Tier 2 for that weekend.Rebels and Obi Wan and Beyond still available



Can someone with access look at Oz for V?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'll try to do the same for May 17: I created @MickeyMinnieMom on Twitter as well.
> 
> Just realized it would be great if we had a spot to indicate everyone's twitter accounts. Does the awesome roll call thread do this? I need to check it out again...


Itinkso is officially gone for the week. So you could just post your twitter names here


----------



## Tltorrez

39CINDERELLA said:


> I come to the Dis and find myself just looking at this thread  99% of the time. I have forgotten there is more at WDW than SWW   it's a sickness



Me too! My son played Celebrate a Dream Come True in the car the other day and it reminded me that I have a new (to me) parade and Mine Train to experience. Not to mention Food & Garden.


----------



## Tltorrez

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You and me both.  No idea how I'm going to get through the worst, most boring job ever without this thread.  Already dreading it.



For me it's trying to sell my house. The *waiting* makes me so unable to focus on anything else.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> I'll be at DD next Thursday because someone talked me into a balloon Groupon. ;-) Not sure how late we'll be there but if we're there, we'll stop by.


I still haven't been able to use it. Each time we go it's down because of high winds...trying again this Sunday


----------



## Bugdozer

yulilin3 said:


> This couple went to DHS May 4th and posted this video, have't watched it all yet, but man it was crowded. I think they did both character meals, so watching it now.



Wanted to thank you again. I have sent this video onto my son so my 5 yo granddaughter can watch it. I want to know if she is willing to have pics done with Vader, storm troopers so on. She has also never tried Jedi training so this will show her a bit what it is to see if she is interested. I think she will like the Jedi Mickey dinner as she loves those characters. I did notice in the clip that behind them Minnie was signing a book.


----------



## Tltorrez

MakiraMarlena said:


> Nothing with Disney IT has ever been as bad as trying to book food & wine in 2013, the year the system crashed and then they didn't load everything. Of course I have never tried to book free dining. Only a year ago we were stalking Mark Hamill FPs, they announced the date and time they would be available and they showed up for booking 40 minutes later than the announced time. I'm shocked they ended up leaking Rebel Hangar but now it's all over the place. Even Food & Wine magazine did a facebook post on it (mostly making fun of the dishes' names)



Same thing happened to F&W in 2011. I still remember that fiasco.


----------



## mamadragona

yulilin3 said:


> Itinkso is officially gone for the week. So you could just post your twitter names here



mathprofcarrie - (guinea pig garrison)


----------



## Barbara C

Completely non-SWW related but I just found out we're getting our new puppy the weekend I'll be at SWW with our boys so my dh will go pick her up with my dd.  He's going to surprise her that morning.  We're getting a soft-coated Irish Wheaten Terrier.  This is not her but this is what she'll look like
 
I'm so excited she'll be there when we get home!!!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm linking this video on the first post. It is very detailed on the character meals. A good look at all the food items available for the Jedi Mickey dinner


----------



## jennab113

My twitter handle is @jennab113.  See how creative I am?  I actually sometimes use a different handle online, but then people ask what it means and the origin is embarrassing.  I plan on posting pictures during GG and on the 15th.


----------



## Tltorrez

AngiTN said:


> Right. Disney's IT has issues that extend well in the past before MB was even a blip on their radar. It's never been able to handle heavy traffic or changes. They do the worst roll outs I've ever seen. It's like they use the roll out as their Beta Test. It makes zero sense. And they don't get existing features fully working and reasonably bug free before they add on yet more features. All that does is make even more things work badly.
> 
> Can you imagine if Amazon had issues like Disney's website? They'd be out of business a long time ago if they had crashes every Black Friday or Cyber Monday.
> 
> I joke often that it's obvious they've put Goofy in charge of their IT dept.



This is a long article, but I found it really fascinating and enlightening.

http://www.fastcompany.com/3044283/the-messy-business-of-reinventing-happiness


----------



## pookadoo77

RH up for grabs
6/12 3ppl 4:15
6/12 3 ppl 4:20
I will be cancelling if no word before late tonight. PM me (start a convo) to coordinate


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I still haven't been able to use it. Each time we go it's down because of high winds...trying again this Sunday



My parents can do it anytime.nso I figure if I miss it, I'm only out $11. Totally worth trying.


----------



## teeveejunkee

AngiTN said:


> I didn't find the towels to be very worthwhile.
> These on the other hand, incredible.
> http://www.amazon.com/Cool-Off-Towe...qid=1431008091&sr=8-1&keywords=cool+off+wipes


Thanks for the tip!  Ordering now!  I live in TX but still can't handle the heat.  I'm preparing with everything I can find to cool off.  Thanks again!


----------



## yulilin3

Ashley just posted on Her Universe fb page that the At At shirt will be available at SWW, it completely sold out at Celebration and there are no plans to have them available online, for now. I guess I have to stop by Darth's Mall on Friday evening and hopefully there will still be my size. This is my one big purchase for SWW


----------



## pookadoo77

Tltorrez said:


> Can someone with access look at Oz for V?



Just looked weekend V this AM, cant see other Oz or Maul FP since I clicked change, no others appeared, not sure how to check otherwise, it did show SoTS though


----------



## coluk003

jennab113 said:


> My twitter handle is @jennab113.  See how creative I am?  I actually sometimes use a different handle online, but then people ask what it means and the origin is embarrassing.  I plan on posting pictures during GG and on the 15th.



Now you have to tell us the other handle and what it means and where it came from


----------



## Tltorrez

slaveone said:


> Just following along was me last year. I just wasn't brave enough to say hello at min and bills.



I'm normally very shy too. But at Disney that all goes away.


----------



## ArielRae

Went shopping at Kohls today and saw they have plenty of Star Wars shirts in the Mens and Boys sections.
I also happened to see this over in the kitchen section.


----------



## MooksterL1

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> That's why I took Friday off...we are expecting a container to come in and rumor had it that we may have had to work half a Saturday! AKA our Sci-Fi  Breakfast/ First Whole SWW Day/ RH Reservation. Can't tell me to come in if I'm off the day before  (That's the "Evilest" smile I could find)


Genius!


----------



## Tltorrez

pookadoo77 said:


> Just looked weekend V this AM, cant see other Oz or Maul FP since I clicked change, no others appeared, not sure how to check otherwise, it did show SoTS though



That's good if I can at least book my parents for Mayhew. Of course, it's bad that I need to get up in the middle of the night during my trip. Fortunately, I'm used to it now. The first time I made FP+ for this trip, I was so excited I couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> Ashley just posted on Her Universe fb page that the At At shirt will be available at SWW, it completely sold out at Celebration and there are no plans to have them available online, for now. I guess I have to stop by Darth's Mall on Friday evening and hopefully there will still be my size. This is my one big purchase for SWW


Thanks for posting this.  I need to plan another shirt for SWW since I am sure it will sell out before my weekend on 6/12.  I noticed the person in the video was wearing one and it was great!


----------



## Artax

4.5 hours and I will be on the plane heading to Orlando to start our vacation. Will try to keep checking in while I am on the move. Excited


----------



## jtowntoflorida

FWIW, I booked OZ FP+s for 4 people for each day of Weekend V that I won't be using (since we'll be there for Weekend IV).  I originally booked them for Yuilin (before she got her "in" for Weekend V and was able to book via a friend).  If Oz is all booked for offsiters when the 30 day window opens, we can try to coordinate drops.  After everyone here is all set, I'll release whatever is left.


----------



## Tltorrez

jillmc40 said:


> Oh!  I didn't realize it was that fast!  I have never taken the bus from a park to a resort - We have always driven!  Nice to know we have both options, thank you so much!!  I am so nervous about this trip for some silly reason....



Assuming the bus comes in a timely fashion. I usually assume a 20 minute wait plus travel time then pad. That way when I have to wait 40 minutes for a bus (it happens!) I'm not too far off schedule. 

But if the bus is really late you can always just skip it and go directly to DHS.


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> 4.5 hours and I will be on the plane heading to Orlando to start our vacation. Will try to keep checking in while I am on the move. Excited


Have an awesome flight. See you soon


----------



## wdwalice

Hi! Here's an update on the remaining SW Weekend 1 ADRs that I will be cancelling. Please PM me and we can arrange the transfer.

Friday, May 15
Jedi Mickey's Dinner 7:30 pm 2 Adults

Saturday, May 16
Galactic Breakfast 8:25 am 2 Adults

( @cinder-ellah  Please post on FB if you can.  Thanks!)


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

AngiTN said:


> I didn't find the towels to be very worthwhile.
> These on the other hand, incredible.
> http://www.amazon.com/Cool-Off-Towe...qid=1431008091&sr=8-1&keywords=cool+off+wipes


Thanks for the info! I just ordered them too. I hope they arrive before I have to leave!


----------



## CJK

Holding head in shame...........but until getting involved with this thread, dh and I were just casual fans of Star Wars. We went to SWW for 1 day in 2013 and lucked out and saw a few shows as well as the parade. We enjoyed it, but we probably didn't get the most out of SWW since we didn't do any advanced planning. This year, I only started stalking this thread to help other people plan their trips! However, we've been bitten by the bug and planned a fairly last minute trip so we could go back to SWW!  FP's are booked as well as RH and we can't wait to join in on the fun!


----------



## Felipe4

Tltorrez said:


> Can someone with access look at Oz for V?



Still available for 6/14. Not sure on 6/12 or 6/13.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

do we know if the Donald and mickey jedi magic bands will be for sale outside of the GG?  I know the light saber ones are exclusive but I can't remember if the Donald and mickey ones are, too.   DS really wants jedi Donald since he has the purple light saber. (Mace windu is his favorite jedi!)


----------



## coluk003

ArielRae said:


> Went shopping at Kohls today and saw they have plenty of Star Wars shirts in the Mens and Boys sections.
> I also happened to see this over in the kitchen section.
> View attachment 94494


Do you recall how much? They had these at sw celebration for 55 which was 10 bucks more than Amazon.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> do we know if the Donald and mickey jedi magic bands will be for sale outside of the GG?  I know the light saber ones are exclusive but I can't remember if the Donald and mickey ones are, too.   DS really wants jedi Donald since he has the purple light saber. (Mace windu is his favorite jedi!)


both should be available during the GG


----------



## AThrillingChase

Barbara C said:


> Completely non-SWW related but I just found out we're getting our new puppy the weekend I'll be at SWW with our boys so my dh will go pick her up with my dd.  He's going to surprise her that morning.  We're getting a soft-coated Irish Wheaten Terrier.  This is not her but this is what she'll look like
> View attachment 94442
> I'm so excited she'll be there when we get home!!!


 
super cute 

Has anyone seen any of the m&m's star wars candy tubes with the small fan on it? I bought one for my mom a year or so ago at Target. I thought it would be a nice small fan to blow directly into my face while waiting  that I could slip in my (very small) purse. Like these, just not in bulk!
http://www.bestpricecandy.com/m-m-star-wars-candy-fan-12-count


----------



## boricuajedi

Finally the cheerios with the Star Wars poster are available at Killeen, TX, been looking for them since was mention in here.


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> Shameless plug time:
> My son's band Stereo FM, plays Thursday nights right from 7:45pm to 11:45pm ,outside Splitsville at Downtown Disney, he plays the bass. If anyone is going Thursday nights during your vacation you can check them out for a bit. No charge to listen.



Oh, I so wish we could make that work for us! We're big music people and both my husband and 12 year old are musicians and we'd love to see him play. Maybe another time... darn.


----------



## Lizzim

Got my Star Wars T-Shirt


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> Oh, I so wish we could make that work for us! We're big music people and both my husband and 12 year old are musicians and we'd love to see him play. Maybe another time... darn.


shameless video plug  He's the one with the black shirt and beanie. If going to Universal he's also the escort for the Tales of Beedle the Bard show at Diagon Alley


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> shameless video plug  He's the one with the black shirt and beanie. If going to Universal he's also the escort for the Tales of Beedle the Bard show at Diagon Alley



I can't view the video from work, but I'll check it out at home! We are going to Universal -- what days does he work?


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> I can't view the video from work, but I'll check it out at home! We are going to Universal -- what days does he work?


he's seasonal so he doesn't have a fixed schedule. It allows him time to do the band thing and he's also part of the Fringe Festival with a new experience called The Republic


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> he's seasonal so he doesn't have a fixed schedule. It allows him time to do the band thing and he's also part of the Fringe Festival with a new experience called The Republic



I'll keep an eye out for him. I remember meeting him at SWW last year (it was his birthday, I think -- or he just graduated -- or both?) and I'm sure watching the video will refresh my memory.

I follow Inside the Magic on Twitter, so I'm kind of familiar with The Republic -- sounds neat!

Back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> I'll keep an eye out for him. I remember meeting him at SWW last year (it was his birthday, I think -- or he just graduated -- or both?) and I'm sure watching the video will refresh my memory.
> 
> I follow Inside the Magic on Twitter, so I'm kind of familiar with The Republic -- sounds neat!
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled program...


yeah, probably both his birthday (June 6th) and graduation. The Republic sounds intense, I'm not doing it


----------



## Metz172

Magic bands came today.  I am so excited! Its really real now 

I can't remember when to expect my luggage tags though. When do those usually come?


----------



## Lavaluma

Tltorrez said:


> Can someone with access look at Oz for V?



6/12 is still available.


----------



## AngiTN

Tltorrez said:


> This is a long article, but I found it really fascinating and enlightening.
> 
> http://www.fastcompany.com/3044283/the-messy-business-of-reinventing-happiness


This is fascinating! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lavaluma

Metz172 said:


> Magic bands came today.  I am so excited! Its really real now
> 
> I can't remember when to expect my luggage tags though. When do those usually come?



I don't know when luggage tags usually come, but I got my luggage tags today. My magic bands have not shipped yet.


----------



## yulilin3

There should be an overlay on the 7DMT during SWW, right?


----------



## CinderElsa

DisneyLove2015 said:


> do we know if the Donald and mickey jedi magic bands will be for sale outside of the GG?  I know the light saber ones are exclusive but I can't remember if the Donald and mickey ones are, too.   DS really wants jedi Donald since he has the purple light saber. (Mace windu is his favorite jedi!)


Not exclusive to GG, but they're LE. The earlier you get them, the better.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> There should be an overlay on the 7DMT during SWW, right?


Not really sure I would trust Dopey to have his blaster on stun!!!


----------



## Tltorrez

Felipe4 said:


> Still available for 6/14. Not sure on 6/12 or 6/13.



Thank you!


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, probably both his birthday (June 6th) and graduation. The Republic sounds intense, I'm not doing it



I heard about The Republic the other day. Looks pretty cool. Too bad I'm not local.


----------



## AngiTN

teeveejunkee said:


> Thanks for the tip!  Ordering now!  I live in TX but still can't handle the heat.  I'm preparing with everything I can find to cool off.  Thanks again!





THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> Thanks for the info! I just ordered them too. I hope they arrive before I have to leave!



Curious to hear back on what you think.

I found them a life saver last August. But I wasn't bothered by the scent and didn't find they burn, like some reviews indicate. They do work with a menthol element to give the feeling of coolness. What I found most remarkable is how long the sensation lasted after use. I rubbed it on the back of my neck and on my chest and felt cooler instantly and for a significant period after. They are super easy to carry around too, just stick a few in my pocket each morning.


----------



## mexxican

Tltorrez said:


> This is a long article, but I found it really fascinating and enlightening.
> 
> http://www.fastcompany.com/3044283/the-messy-business-of-reinventing-happiness


Thx for posting, perfect length for reading on the elliptical. Sounds like the Avatarland interaction might be similar to the Harry Potter wand stuff at Universal


----------



## tesslor

Metz172 said:


> Magic bands came today.  I am so excited! Its really real now
> 
> I can't remember when to expect my luggage tags though. When do those usually come?



I would give them a call.  Luggage tags usually arrive a week or 2 before Magic bands I believe.


----------



## Cluelyss

tesslor said:


> I would give them a call.  Luggage tags usually arrive a week or 2 before Magic bands I believe.


Luggage tags or ME tags? We got ME a few weeks ago, MB yesterday, but no luggage tags this trip yet (arrive in 22 days).


----------



## AngiTN

Cluelyss said:


> Luggage tags or ME tags? We got ME a few weeks ago, MB yesterday, but no luggage tags this trip yet (arrive in 22 days).


Do you have a package or room only. I believe luggage tags are only sent with packages. We've done room only the past couple of years so we haven't gotten luggage tags (or coupon books) in a while.


----------



## Candleshoe

I got my luggage tags 2 days ago for trip arrival June 4.   It was an envelope.   They're adorable


----------



## Cluelyss

AngiTN said:


> Do you have a package or room only. I believe luggage tags are only sent with packages. We've done room only the past couple of years so we haven't gotten luggage tags (or coupon books) in a while.


We have a package. Still have several from prior trips, though, so no big deal if we don't get them this time!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Ignore.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Fire14 said:


> @MakiraMarlena WE are staying at CS first weekend and depending on what car I end up choosing to keep rented I might have room for a few hitchhikers.


 
Wow thank you for the offer, but I don't need to be there at the butt crack of dawn since I'm not doing character greetings. I think I'll be good riding the bus in...I haven't been to CS in awhile but their bus service was pretty good.


----------



## lovingeire

AngiTN said:


> Yes, I have shipped to the resort on every trip. Include the name and reservation confirmation number on the label. I put it in the "ATTN" to line. The address should be on the website but if you can't find it look on the POFQ page here. They'll have the address too. I think there is even a "shipping" sticky on the Resort page here



I always ship as follows:

HOLD FOR GUEST: First & Last  Name (of lead guest)
Reservation #, Dates of Stay
Resort Address

I used to use this method when I worked in PR and shipped a lot of video game systems and such to our hotel rooms/venues for events.



CheshireCrazy said:


> What type of cooling towel would you guys recommend? I've read some reviews that they don't work in the Florida humidity.
> 
> I'm going to melt.



We bought Frogg Toggs for our last trip.  We bought two, cut them in half and ended up with 4 which worked for our family.  We went in August and I was 6 months pregnant and they were very refreshing.  I had no complaints.  Although my 4 year old liked playing with the misting fan better.



yulilin3 said:


> I'm linking this video on the first post. It is very detailed on the character meals. A good look at all the food items available for the Jedi Mickey dinner



This video is awesome!  Thanks for sharing!



boricuajedi said:


> Finally the cheerios with the Star Wars poster are available at Killeen, TX, been looking for them since was mention in here.



I finally found the box with the exclusive Target poster.  Here's hoping our 1 1/2 year old will eat plain Cheerios.  I know they're like baby food, but he's always been a grab off our plates kind of baby and eats everything so he's kind of over something that plain.



Cluelyss said:


> We have a package. Still have several from prior trips, though, so no big deal if we don't get them this time!



Did you book directly with Disney or through a travel agent.  A travel agent would receive them and have to mail them out to you so it could take a little longer.  If you don't get them Disney can reprint the coupon book for you.


----------



## lovingeire

My twitter handle is @operationdsny and my Instagram, which I use much more, is @lovingeire


----------



## teeveejunkee

AngiTN said:


> Curious to hear back on what you think.
> 
> I found them a life saver last August. But I wasn't bothered by the scent and didn't find they burn, like some reviews indicate. They do work with a menthol element to give the feeling of coolness. What I found most remarkable is how long the sensation lasted after use. I rubbed it on the back of my neck and on my chest and felt cooler instantly and for a significant period after. They are super easy to carry around too, just stick a few in my pocket each morning.


I'm super excited about these.  Can't wait to try them.  I will definitely let you know how it goes.  I'm glad to hear you weren't bothered by the scent.  I read some reviews that complained about that and even burning eyes.  I don't even care.  I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Tltorrez said:


> For those staying at Boardwalk - this post has the Robo maps for the main path and shortcut to DHS. You basically go out by the pool on the side closest to DHS instead of going out the main entrance into the boardwalk.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/hollywood-studios-to-epcot-the-walk.3180519/page-2#post-49726825


 
Last year I had a room at the very end of the long corridor, on the far side of the quiet pool. could go right out the very last door on the property and I was practically at DHS. I want that room again


----------



## kpd6901

So, I know we all speculate as to what characters might be at RH....I know it is "rebel" hangar, but since it is an abandoned hangar, some occasional smugglers and/or lesser bounty hunters would be cool (i.e. Bossk, IG-88, Hammerhead, Ree Yees, etc.).  But I guess, we just all need to wait and find out, then.


----------



## jennab113

coluk003 said:


> Now you have to tell us the other handle and what it means and where it came from








Okay, okay, it's vailfiregirl.  It's a reference to the first season of The Bachelorette.  What can I say, it was 2004.  I was young. 

Oh yeah, and my Instagram is also @jennab113.  It's mostly pictures of my dog.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> So, I know we all speculate as to what characters might be at RH....I know it is "rebel" hangar, but since it is an abandoned hangar, some occasional smugglers and/or lesser bounty hunters would be cool (i.e. Bossk, IG-88, Hammerhead, Ree Yees, etc.).  But I guess, we just all need to wait and find out, then.


I would be thrilled if it was the Rebels cast. Maybe even Chopper?


----------



## Candleshoe

<RUNS AROUND CHANTING> BB8! BB8! BB8!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Figrin Da'an and the Modal Nodes should stop by.


----------



## HCinKC

Maybe Sly Snootles and the Max Rebo Band will have a set...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I would be thrilled if it was the Rebels cast. Maybe even Chopper?


Hate to say it in this lovely company, but our group would be disappointed. Haven't gotten into Rebels. I recorded the first season marathon the other day... Maybe we can try to get into it before May 16!!


----------



## Tltorrez

MakiraMarlena said:


> Last year I had a room at the very end of the long corridor, on the far side of the quiet pool. could go right out the very last door on the property and I was practically at DHS. I want that room again



On our first stay we didn't know about the shortcut and weren't very oriented on directions. One night we came back late and tired. As we passed an exterior door to a stairwell, DH suggests that I pop in and see where it is. Maybe it will be close to our room. So I go in, up one flight,  open the door to the hallway and I'm standing in front of our room. Now I always look at a map.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

my instagram name is @rao363 . I will be posting pics of SWW and from our Poly Bungalow


----------



## yulilin3

Snig and Oopla should be there


----------



## Tltorrez

HCinKC said:


> Maybe Sly Snootles and the Max Rebo Band will have a set...



That would be soooo awesome.


----------



## yulilin3

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> my instagram name is @rao363 . I will be posting pics of SWW and from our Poly Bungalow


sooooo party at the Bungalow!!  that's awesome, enjoy


----------



## pbb322

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hate to say it in this lovely company, but our group would be disappointed. Haven't gotten into Rebels. I recorded the first season marathon the other day... Maybe we can try to get into it before May 16!!



I've been trying for weeks to get my DS to watch the first season of Rebels on the Disney XD app, but he gets annoyed that there are commercials and runs off to play halfway through.  I'm sure I get some mom of the year award for trying to force a 7 yr old to watch TV!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

that would be awesome if Snig and Oopla were there.


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> that would be awesome if Snig and Oopla were there.


the actors are still there...it would be a cool thing to do for them. They created quite a fan following


----------



## Tltorrez

Who are snig and oopla?


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Who are snig and oopla?


the hosts of Hyperspace Hoopla


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

We're one week away from landing in Orlando!


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> shameless video plug  He's the one with the black shirt and beanie. If going to Universal he's also the escort for the Tales of Beedle the Bard show at Diagon Alley



We're heading to Universal after SWW.  (Also big HP fans here.)  Will have to keep an eye out for him.


----------



## yulilin3

when it was MGM Studios


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

kpd6901 said:


> So, I know we all speculate as to what characters might be at RH....I know it is "rebel" hangar, but since it is an abandoned hangar, some occasional smugglers and/or lesser bounty hunters would be cool (i.e. Bossk, IG-88, Hammerhead, Ree Yees, etc.).  But I guess, we just all need to wait and find out, then.



Chopper fan club unite!


----------



## mamadragona

yulilin3 said:


> There should be an overlay on the 7DMT during SWW, right?



I think I would have liked them as ewoks instead... you know more like


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> the hosts of Hyperspace Hoopla


 
They host the frozen show now don't they? I could have sworn it was them...


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> They host the frozen show now don't they? I could have sworn it was them...


Oopla does, Snig works at Finding Nemo the Musical.
The actors can do different characters thru out the week, so they could be Mr. Ray during the week and Snig at SWW


----------



## Brandiwlf

Found these shirts at   Kohls today, if you look online they have lots of colleges


----------



## lovethattink

AThrillingChase said:


> They host the frozen show now don't they? I could have sworn it was them...





yulilin3 said:


> Oopla does, Snig works at Finding Nemo the Musical.
> The actors can do different characters thru out the week, so they could be Mr. Ray during the week and Snig at SWW



Oopla's twin from another Galaxy is a Royal Historian of Arendelle.  And an excellent and very funny historian!


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Oopla does, Snig works at Finding Nemo the Musical.
> The actors can do different characters thru out the week, so they could be Mr. Ray during the week and Snig at SWW


 
aww bummer I thought maybe we could get all sleuthy and check to see if the showtimes had changed leaving them suddenly available for a few hours during SWW


----------



## yulilin3

I don't want to get anyones hopes up but we _*MIGHT *_have the event map Sunday. I will do my best to get it


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> aww bummer I thought maybe we could get all sleuthy and check to see if the showtimes had changed leaving them suddenly available for a few hours during SWW


they can do both, no problem.


----------



## mmafan

look page 666 the OFFICIAL dark side page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol...LOL


----------



## AThrillingChase

I hope so! But if they are playing different characters and shows we'd never be able to find any proof beforehand based on showtimes lol. Do you see what this thread does, it makes me think I am entitled to know any and everything going on during SWW before the rest of the public!

Oh man what if that is what the 9:45 start the first weekend is from? By this time next week I will be just stepping foot into trader sam's. As you can see, my mind is running wild as a result.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

I can just see it now....
Anakin/Darth Varder pouting in the corner because Snig and Oopla are getting ALL the fanfare.


----------



## AThrillingChase

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> I can just see it now....
> Anakin/Darth Varder pouting in the corner because Snig and Oopla are getting ALL the fanfare.


 
lol it's so funny but even with everything happening, RH just being released, all the events, right after you guys mentioned it THIS is what got me bouncing around excited!


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> I don't want to get anyones hopes up but we _*MIGHT *_have the event map Sunday. I will do my best to get it


----------



## Skywise

At lunch the other day some coworkers and I ended up making a few jokes about Jabba the Hut which let to me talking about RH which led to us coming up with the idea of doing a Jabba's Palace themed restaurant like a Medieval Times, except instead of jousting and knight events, there'd be twilek dancing girls, bounty hunter fights and the Rancor Pit!

"Miss, could I have some silverware?"
"Huttese don't use knives and forks so there are no knives and forks and Jabba's Palace.  Would you like to order a thermal detonator drink from the bar?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I'll have a live, slimy worm-like creature, please.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I don't want to get anyones hopes up but we _*MIGHT *_have the event map Sunday. I will do my best to get it



Too late. You already did it. My hopes are up.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Too late. You already did it. My hopes are up.


Shoot, now I have to find it. 
Fake tears at the ready


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> 30 minutes



I mean when do they start and how late do they play  I misspoke.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I mean when do they start and how late do they play  I misspoke.


They start around 7:45 until 11:45


----------



## Metz172

tesslor said:


> I would give them a call.  Luggage tags usually arrive a week or 2 before Magic bands I believe.


Thank you.  I was thinking that I should have them by now.


----------



## Metz172

Cluelyss said:


> Luggage tags or ME tags? We got ME a few weeks ago, MB yesterday, but no luggage tags this trip yet (arrive in 22 days).


The tags you put on luggage when you are using ME is what I was referring to.


----------



## OZMom

Our Internet is off, by choice if you can believe it  so I'm a few dozen pages behind. I joined the Chewie run group on FB, and I'm trying to catch up on here. Did I miss anything "big" since Monday?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OZMom said:


> Our Internet is off, by choice if you can believe it


I'm sorry -- that does not compute...


----------



## wdwalice

I really appreciated that video and seeing the character meals. But the whole time I'm watching the Galactic breakfast, I'm wondering how I can take pictures without my flash blinding everyone!


----------



## mamadragona

Glad y'all mentioned luggage tags because I don't have mine.  Sent an email to my TA.  
Lifesavers!
6 days, 11.5 hrs!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wdwalice said:


> I really appreciated that video and seeing the character meals. But the whole time I'm watching the Galactic breakfast, I'm wondering how I can take pictures without my flash blinding everyone!


Same here! That said, using the Villains Sinister Soirée as an example, I thought my cell pictures without flash probably turned out better. I think it's darker in Sci Fi, but I may just try that anyway.


----------



## RedM94

*VIP Tour Update
*
I left a voice mail with with WDW Tours this morning.  After reading some of the posts here, I was concerned because they did not ask for our names or an email address when I booked the tour.  This was my fifth attempt, and I finally was able to speak with someone well versed in the tour and very helpful.

I am glad that I continued to make repeated calls.  They had our names wrong for the tour, did not have my email address and they had my son's food allergies listed incorrectly.  Lesson learned, do not book tours through DVC. 

The downside was that I had a list of questions to ask about the different viewing areas, but I was driving and I had to cut the call short.

She told me that they were emailing the detailed itineraries in one week intervals.  This is so they don't get overwhelmed with JTA calls for all four weeks at one time.

Now this is what I thought was strange, and I hope someone was told differently.  The VIP seating is only for SW Rebels, SOTS, and Obi-Wan.  It does not includ shows like Ewok Tail or Visit to the Maul.  It is only for the three shows that are running each of the five weeks.

I questioned this three times, specifically asking about Ewok tail.  She checked and double check.  Shen then recommended I make a FP+ reservation for that show.  Now why would they rope off a section for SOTS, then not for Ewok, and then again for Obi-wan?  Fingers crossed that she is wrong and that it just did not show up in her computer.


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> Ashley just posted on Her Universe fb page that the At At shirt will be available at SWW, it completely sold out at Celebration and there are no plans to have them available online, for now. I guess I have to stop by Darth's Mall on Friday evening and hopefully there will still be my size. This is my one big purchase for SWW



this is what I REALLY want so I will keep my fingers crossed for both of us. I don't even know if they make it in my size though.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm sorry -- that does not compute...



I may or may not have had a fight with Comcast. We live in the middle of nowhere and it's either them or Frontier and we just haven't gotten them out to hook up new service yet. I was like meh no hurry we won't die. We grew up in the 80s and 90s with no internet so we'll be fine. I was so very very wrong  DS4 cried like his girlfriend had just dumped him when I told him he couldn't watch Miles From Tomorrowland!



wdwalice said:


> I really appreciated that video and seeing the character meals. But the whole time I'm watching the Galactic breakfast, I'm wondering how I can take pictures without my flash blinding everyone!



What kind of camera? You may have and night setting, also take the pictures with your back to the screen and the subjects facing it. That will give you some extra light


----------



## AngiTN

wdwalice said:


> I really appreciated that video and seeing the character meals. But the whole time I'm watching the Galactic breakfast, I'm wondering how I can take pictures without my flash blinding everyone!


Do you belong to the forum at EasyWDW? There is a post there with tips to photograph on there


----------



## wdwalice

OZMom said:


> this is what I REALLY want so I will keep my fingers crossed for both of us. I don't even know if they make it in my size though.
> 
> 
> 
> I may or may not have had a fight with Comcast. We live in the middle of nowhere and it's either them or Frontier and we just haven't gotten them out to hook up new service yet. I was like meh no hurry we won't die. We grew up in the 80s and 90s with no internet so we'll be fine. I was so very very wrong  DS4 cried like his girlfriend had just dumped him when I told him he couldn't watch Miles From Tomorrowland!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of camera? You may have and night setting, also take the pictures with your back to the screen and the subjects facing it. That will give you some extra light



It's a Canon Rebel T5i. Just got it so I'll have play around with the settings. Thanks for the screen tip.


----------



## msmama

RedM94 said:


> *VIP Tour Update
> *
> I left a voice mail with with WDW Tours this morning.  After reading some of the posts here, I was concerned because they did not ask for our names or an email address when I booked the tour.  This was my fifth attempt, and I finally was able to speak with someone well versed in the tour and very helpful.
> 
> I am glad that I continued to make repeated calls.  They had our names wrong for the tour, did not have my email address and they had my son's food allergies listed incorrectly.  Lesson learned, do not book tours through DVC.
> 
> The downside was that I had a list of questions to ask about the different viewing areas, but I was driving and I had to cut the call short.
> 
> She told me that they were emailing the detailed itineraries in one week intervals.  This is so they don't get overwhelmed with JTA calls for all four weeks at one time.
> 
> Now this is what I thought was strange, and I hope someone was told differently.  The VIP seating is only for SW Rebels, SOTS, and Obi-Wan.  It does not includ shows like Ewok Tail or Visit to the Maul.  It is only for the three shows that are running each of the five weeks.
> 
> I questioned this three times, specifically asking about Ewok tail.  She checked and double check.  Shen then recommended I make a FP+ reservation for that show.  Now why would they rope off a section for SOTS, then not for Ewok, and then again for Obi-wan?  Fingers crossed that she is wrong and that it just did not show up in her computer.



For Obi-wan, they give you a FP (because the tour ends long before that show).  I would guess that IF (and I hope you do) you get into all the shows, the later ones would all be FP's rather than actually being seated with/by the tour guide.    
My email says, " During the afternoon, you’ll the have best seats in the house for our most sought after Star Wars™ Weekends offerings at the Theater of the Stars."  That said, I'm doing weekend 1 where there are only the 3 shows so...


I've been running the plant sale at my son's school for the past two days (and another tomorrow).  I don't know how you folks with real full time jobs do it!!  I've been starting to get the shakes from SWW thread withdraw during the days!


----------



## wdwalice

AngiTN said:


> Do you belong to the forum at EasyWDW? There is a post there with tips to photograph on there


I'll check that out. Thanks!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

My Chopper magic band arrived!





It is a little bit shiny because it is still in it's wrapping.  I am very pleased with it.


----------



## OZMom

wdwalice said:


> It's a Canon Rebel T5i. Just got it so I'll have play around with the settings. Thanks for the screen tip.



If you use the manual settings, You should be able to open up the ISO and take low light photos no problem. Depending on how fast of a lens you're using, you can open your aperture to help as well


----------



## soniam

@RedM94 
Others have said the same as what msmama said. Plus, it was confirmed that the Deluxe package would get all of the shows. It wouldn't make sense for the Deluxe to get all of the shows but not the VIP. I don't even think they are going to give you an FP+. I think the VIPs will have badges or something, and you'll just show that.


----------



## RedM94

msmama said:


> For Obi-wan, they give you a FP (because the tour ends long before that show).  I would guess that IF (and I hope you do) you get into all the shows, the later ones would all be FP's rather than actually being seated with/by the tour guide.
> My email says, " During the afternoon, you’ll the have best seats in the house for our most sought after Star Wars™ Weekends offerings at the Theater of the Stars."  That said, I'm doing weekend 1 where there are only the 3 shows so...
> 
> 
> I've been running the plant sale at my son's school for the past two days (and another tomorrow).  I don't know how you folks with real full time jobs do it!!  I've been starting to get the shakes from SWW thread withdraw during the days!



@msmomma. The person I spoke to specifically said reserved seating for Obi and I remember last year at the later shows, they held the front two rows for the VIP tour.  The itinerary posted by another Diser, states VIP seating for Obi-Wan at 7:00 pm.   Fngers crossed It will include all evening shows. 

Sorry for any mis-spellings, getting used to my new iPhone.


----------



## RedM94

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My Chopper magic band arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little bit shiny because it is still in it's wrapping.  I am very pleased with it.



NICE!!!!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

not SWW related really but if you met me last year my hair is much shorter now....I didn't think it would be but the hairdresser went a bit nuts cutting it.  DH thinks it looks great - I feel shorn like a sheep.   Good news is it will grow back and it will be great for the FL heat!


----------



## RedM94

soniam said:


> @RedM94
> Others have said the same as what msmama said. Plus, it was confirmed that the Deluxe package would get all of the shows. It wouldn't make sense for the Deluxe to get all of the shows but not the VIP. I don't even think they are going to give you an FP+. I think the VIPs will have badges or something, and you'll just show that.



@soniam  I was also wondering about Darth's Maul.  The FTF DP states all day priority access and the VIP tour only lists an hour in the morning.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OZMom said:


> I may or may not have had a fight with Comcast. We live in the middle of nowhere and it's either them or Frontier and we just haven't gotten them out to hook up new service yet. I was like meh no hurry we won't die. We grew up in the 80s and 90s with no internet so we'll be fine. I was so very very wrong  DS4 cried like his girlfriend had just dumped him when I told him he couldn't watch Miles From Tomorrowland!


LOL!! Times have changed, huh?!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

DisneyLove2015 said:


> do we know if the Donald and mickey jedi magic bands will be for sale outside of the GG?  I know the light saber ones are exclusive but I can't remember if the Donald and mickey ones are, too.   DS really wants jedi Donald since he has the purple light saber. (Mace windu is his favorite jedi!)



these magic bands are sold outside the GG.


----------



## Tltorrez

msmama said:


> For Obi-wan, they give you a FP (because the tour ends long before that show).  I would guess that IF (and I hope you do) you get into all the shows, the later ones would all be FP's rather than actually being seated with/by the tour guide.
> My email says, " During the afternoon, you’ll the have best seats in the house for our most sought after Star Wars™ Weekends offerings at the Theater of the Stars."  That said, I'm doing weekend 1 where there are only the 3 shows so...
> 
> 
> I've been running the plant sale at my son's school for the past two days (and another tomorrow).  I don't know how you folks with real full time jobs do it!!  I've been starting to get the shakes from SWW thread withdraw during the days!




I don't know how I'd get through work *without* this thread. ;-)


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Candleshoe said:


> <RUNS AROUND CHANTING> BB8! BB8! BB8!



I wish, but I doubt it.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> when it was MGM Studios



I love these pictures they were part of last year's SWW 2014-2015 calendar which runs out this month, Oh Darn better go to SWW this year and pick one up  I can't wait to see what this next one has in it!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I don't want to get anyones hopes up but we _*MIGHT *_have the event map Sunday. I will do my best to get it



OOOOhhhh YEAH!


----------



## HCinKC

The Sunrise Student said:


> I love these pictures they were part of last year's SWW 2014-2015 calendar which runs out this month, Oh Darn better go to SWW this year and pick one up  I can't wait to see what this next one has in it!


I'm pretty sure i would aver hose framed and on the wall.


----------



## HCinKC

The Sunrise Student said:


> I love these pictures they were part of last year's SWW 2014-2015 calendar which runs out this month, Oh Darn better go to SWW this year and pick one up  I can't wait to see what this next one has in it!





HCinKC said:


> I'm pretty sure i would aver hose framed and on the wall.


 What auto correct? 

What I was trying to say...I'm pretty sure I would have those framed and on the wall.


----------



## slaveone

Wait until your auto correct decides everything you type is Star Wars related.


----------



## HCinKC

Apologies since I know this has been asked...
Originally I was going to stake out a parade spot with the baby & stroller and send ODS and DH to get autographs or ride ST or whatever. I highly doubt the baby will sleep, so he will not be happy to sit and stare at me or even be held. You know how it is once they start crawling. So, I was thinking of sending him with DH instead, and they can just do autographs. Would he be best in the carrier then? I feel like you guys said not all of the lines can accommodate strollers. It might work best anyway to keep it with me and use it to take up enough parade space for the three of us.


----------



## slaveone

Keep the stroller and pop the little in the carrier.


----------



## lvstitch

Woo hoo...it's my SUPER FRIDAY (last day of work before vacation)


----------



## msmama

HCinKC said:


> Apologies since I know this has been asked...
> Originally I was going to stake out a parade spot with the baby & stroller and send ODS and DH to get autographs or ride ST or whatever. I highly doubt the baby will sleep, so he will not be happy to sit and stare at me or even be held. You know how it is once they start crawling. So, I was thinking of sending him with DH instead, and they can just do autographs. Would he be best in the carrier then? I feel like you guys said not all of the lines can accommodate strollers. It might work best anyway to keep it with me and use it to take up enough parade space for the three of us.



Just remember that is going to be REALLY hot and even hotter with a baby strapped on so make sure everyone stays am safe and comfy!!


----------



## jennab113

I was just looking at my calendar and going through all the things that must be done before I leave on Wednesday and realized that I need to do laundry this weekend and then I can't wear either of my favorite shirts again until at least Thursday. This made me half sad because I wear these shirts all the time and love them and half excited because SWW is so close!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Regarding cooling towels, I will say that we received Frosty Towels during the Africa Trek tour at DAK and after the Tower of Terror 10-miler race and they are really wonderful. Word of caution, they do have a menthol component so careful around the eyes (some runners learned the hard way!), and they are sold in the parks if needed. Also on Amazon if you need a search-image. http://www.amazon.com/Frosty-Towel-...8&qid=1431051221&sr=8-1&keywords=frosty+towel


----------



## AThrillingChase

Mimsy Borogove said:


> Regarding cooling towels, I will say that we received Frosty Towels during the Africa Trek tour at DAK and after the Tower of Terror 10-miler race and they are really wonderful. Word of caution, they do have a menthol component so careful around the eyes (some runners learned the hard way!), and they are sold in the parks if needed. Also on Amazon if you need a search-image. http://www.amazon.com/Frosty-Towel-...8&qid=1431051221&sr=8-1&keywords=frosty+towel



I have mine from TOT actually, I should try to reuse it. My friend doesnt though. Do you know what stores she should check at the parks? Or is it like advil behind the counter nearly everywhere?


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

AThrillingChase said:


> I have mine from TOT actually, I should try to reuse it. My friend doesnt though. Do you know what stores she should check at the parks? Or is it like advil behind the counter nearly everywhere?


I've seen them on the carts at the DHS entrance and scattered around. Can't remember if they were in actual stores, though, sorry!


----------



## AngiTN

AThrillingChase said:


> I have mine from TOT actually, I should try to reuse it. My friend doesnt though. Do you know what stores she should check at the parks? Or is it like advil behind the counter nearly everywhere?


The Cooling Towels PP linked (and the ones I linked earlier today) are not the rewettable types. They are like wet wipes but with a cooling agent (menthol) added to the liquid so they provide a cooling sensation to the skin. They work way better than the towels that just hold water like you are talking about.


----------



## momofallsons

wdwalice said:


> It's a Canon Rebel T5i. Just got it so I'll have play around with the settings. Thanks for the screen tip.



I just got a Rebel T5.  They're not identical, but if you figure out some settings that work, let me know.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Mimsy Borogove said:


> I've seen them on the carts at the DHS entrance and scattered around. Can't remember if they were in actual stores, though, sorry!



Thanks! HS carts works!


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

Hi....FYI....I just spotted a H&V Jedi Mickey for 2 on 5/22 @ 8pm


Edit..now it's an 8:30. I think people are trying to improve their times. I missed getting a 5:55 that was released, and it looks like an 8pm grabbed it, and the 8 was grabbed by an 8:30! I didn't know so many were THIS actively stalking at any given moment 

Hope one of you was able to get a reso or earlier time!!


----------



## pookadoo77

Ok, Odd.. was just on the phone with someone to cancel and get them to pick up 2 ADR's and somehow they both did not show up as available??!! Timed perfectly and they were searching on 2 different computers for them even a few minutes after I dropped them. They even called reservations while I was on the phone with them and still nothing... ADR's were for RH FYI. All I can assume is that they may have overbooked the space and they did not go out as available?? Possible warning for RH pickups and Thoughts... Anyone else have luck handing off RH ADR's??


----------



## jacksmommy

Can anyone recommend a dis-signer that has SWW autograph books, etc.  Thanks!


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

pookadoo77 said:


> Ok, Odd.. was just on the phone with someone to cancel and get them to pick up 2 ADR's and somehow they both did not show up as available??!! Timed perfectly and they were searching on 2 different computers for them even a few minutes after I dropped them. They even called reservations while I was on the phone with them and still nothing... ADR's were for RH FYI. All I can assume is that they may have overbooked the space and they did not go out as available?? Possible warning for RH pickups and Thoughts... Anyone else have luck handing off RH ADR's??



Hmmm...that IS an interesting thought about the overbooking, especially if you didn't see any of your reservations reappear. I was coordinating with someone to get their 5:55pm Jedi Mickey H&V and in this case I DO think it must have briefly appeared because suddenly there was an 8:00pm available, and within minutes that disappeared and the 8:30pm showed up. However in reference to your situation- I would also not rule out a system snafu...they may be in hyper space and could appear again at any moment OR they set it that way to weed down the numbers. IF they were not functioning properly when we flooded them the other day(system was down more than up), I guess it's possible the numbers are higher than they could accommodate ...??? Not sure


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I sadly never completely keep up with this incredibly awesome and incredibly fast moving thread so I don't know if this has been posted yet:

http://starwarsstyle.com/?CMP=SOC-FBPAGE20150504180000

_*"Could you be the Guest we’re looking for?*

Gear up for Star Wars™ Weekends© and show us your costume for a chance to win a prize that’s out of this 
galaxy – the ultimate Star Wars™ fan experience! Enter your email address to get started."_

I do know I have seen some wonderful costumes posted here!


----------



## coluk003

mamadragona said:


> Glad y'all mentioned luggage tags because I don't have mine.  Sent an email to my TA.
> Lifesavers!
> 6 days, 11.5 hrs!


Hopefully your TA knew what they were doing and has them for you, though they should ahve called you as they have had them now for about 2 weeks. If they never received them from disney, its doubtfully youll get them unless disney is willing to overnight them.(which is unlikely lol)



wdwalice said:


> It's a Canon Rebel T5i. Just got it so I'll have play around with the settings. Thanks for the screen tip.



Rebel scum  

@yulilin3 Hows the map DHS SWW coming along lol


----------



## pookadoo77

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My Chopper magic band arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little bit shiny because it is still in it's wrapping.  I am very pleased with it.



Yay! Turned out awesome!! Shipped super quick huh? One side of one of mine turned out really dark and today I sent them pics and asked about it and they have already lightened it up for my lil one and are shipping it tomorrow, great customer service!!


----------



## pookadoo77

mackeymouse4eva said:


> Hmmm...that IS an interesting thought about the overbooking, especially if you didn't see any of your reservations reappear. I was coordinating with someone to get their 5:55pm Jedi Mickey H&V and in this case I DO think it must have briefly appeared because suddenly there was an 8:00pm available, and within minutes that disappeared and the 8:30pm showed up. However in reference to your situation- I would also not rule out a system snafu...they may be in hyper space and could appear again at any moment OR they set it that way to weed down the numbers. IF they were not functioning properly when we flooded them the other day(system was down more than up), I guess it's possible the numbers are higher than they could accommodate ...??? Not sure



Now just RH online is doing the cannot search for tables thing.maybe it will mysteriously appear when it decides to work again... so irritating that MDE.....


----------



## soniam

RedM94 said:


> @soniam  I was also wondering about Darth's Maul.  The FTF DP states all day priority access and the VIP tour only lists an hour in the morning.



I have been theorizing that the VIPs will also get all day priority access. It will probably be via the badge. That first hour in the morning though is great, because there are no checkout lines and no one but the VIP group. I read someone's review of the VIP tour in last year's SWW thread. Things are a bit different from then, but they still got Darth's Maul before park opening. The DPP didn't exist though. The reviewer only had 17 people in her tour, so they had people helping during Darth's Maul by taking all of their stuff up to the register while they continued shopping.

In general, I think the VIP description is vague. They released the Deluxe and Premium packages after releasing the VIP. So, I think some of the benefits of the DPP will end up applying to the VIP. They are kind of making it up as they go along. Remember to report back about how it went. Have an excellent trip.


----------



## lovingeire

MagicBands have arrived!!!!


----------



## soniam

They have these cool Star Wars Hawaiian shirts and cool Father's Day shirt at Disney Store.com.


----------



## Artax

Sadly I have to report. We never made it on the plane today. We had flight delay after delay and finally they cancelled and rescheduled for tomorrow. We We're originally supposed to board at 4pm. Wasn't until about 11pm when they cancelled. So we sat around for 8 hours since we showed up an hour early.

The bad. Our legoland day has now been messed up so we have to figure out when to get that in sence we already paid for the tickets. Which means we will have to mess with our disney schedule mid week.

The only good thing to come of it is we are getting reimbursed for the entire first leg of the flight and also giving is $200 vouchers for each ticket. So we basically got these flights for half price and we have the next set of flights almost paid for. But have to use them within a year so not sure if I can swing next years sww with them.

Crossing fingers for a better tomorrow and we can actually make it to Orlando.


----------



## coluk003

Artax said:


> Sadly I have to report. We never made it on the plane today. We had flight delay after delay and finally they cancelled and rescheduled for tomorrow. We We're originally supposed to board at 4pm. Wasn't until about 11pm when they cancelled. So we sat around for 8 hours since we showed up an hour early.
> 
> The bad. Our legoland day has now been messed up so we have to figure out when to get that in sence we already paid for the tickets. Which means we will have to mess with our disney schedule mid week.
> 
> The only good thing to come of it is we are getting reimbursed for the entire first leg of the flight and also giving is $200 vouchers for each ticket. So we basically got these flights for half price and we have the next set of flights almost paid for. But have to use them within a year so not sure if I can swing next years sww with them.
> 
> Crossing fingers for a better tomorrow and we can actually make it to Orlando.




well that stinks, why were they delayed?   Man the only time i got a voucher for airfare was my trip last year for WDW, the over booked, how they do that ill never know. They offered 400 bucks so i took it. reason for this story you might ask lol, im wondering why you were only offered 200 per ticket, where you stand by?


----------



## Tltorrez

momofallsons said:


> I just got a Rebel T5.  They're not identical, but if you figure out some settings that work, let me know.



Disne Tourist Blog has a great photography section. He writes posts about different types of situations (fireworks, dark rides, Fantasmic, etc.) and lists the exact settings, best location, recommended lens, etc. he also has general recommendations for beginners. I've been making a cheat sheet.

http://www.disneytouristblog.com/photography-camera-reviews-disney/


----------



## The Sunrise Student

slaveone said:


> Wait until your auto correct decides everything you type is Star Wars related.



What you mean?! Everything I type IS Star Wars related... This hangs on my cubical wall...


----------



## Tltorrez

pookadoo77 said:


> Ok, Odd.. was just on the phone with someone to cancel and get them to pick up 2 ADR's and somehow they both did not show up as available??!! Timed perfectly and they were searching on 2 different computers for them even a few minutes after I dropped them. They even called reservations while I was on the phone with them and still nothing... ADR's were for RH FYI. All I can assume is that they may have overbooked the space and they did not go out as available?? Possible warning for RH pickups and Thoughts... Anyone else have luck handing off RH ADR's??



Very possible. CM told me sometimes it can take 15 minutes for the ADR to refresh in the system. Or maybe with it getting so close, others were stalking and picked them up.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

AngiTN said:


> The Cooling Towels PP linked (and the ones I linked earlier today) are not the rewettable types. They are like wet wipes but with a cooling agent (menthol) added to the liquid so they provide a cooling sensation to the skin. They work way better than the towels that just hold water like you are talking about.



And when I saw them I thought those would be great for trooping with the 501st so I bought a case from Amazon, hoping delivery makes it on time, I have prime and it's supposed to be two days BUT lately they aren't always two days, some have taken a week!


----------



## Tltorrez

coluk003 said:


> well that stinks, why were they delayed?   Man the only time i got a voucher for airfare was my trip last year for WDW, the over booked, how they do that ill never know. They offered 400 bucks so i took it. reason for this story you might ask lol, im wondering why you were only offered 200 per ticket, where you stand by?



They overbook most flights if they can. Particularly business flights where changes are higher. The amount they offer for overbookings keeps going up until someone caves.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Artax said:


> Sadly I have to report. We never made it on the plane today. We had flight delay after delay and finally they cancelled and rescheduled for tomorrow. We We're originally supposed to board at 4pm. Wasn't until about 11pm when they cancelled. So we sat around for 8 hours since we showed up an hour early.
> 
> The bad. Our legoland day has now been messed up so we have to figure out when to get that in sence we already paid for the tickets. Which means we will have to mess with our disney schedule mid week.
> 
> The only good thing to come of it is we are getting reimbursed for the entire first leg of the flight and also giving is $200 vouchers for each ticket. So we basically got these flights for half price and we have the next set of flights almost paid for. But have to use them within a year so not sure if I can swing next years sww with them.
> 
> Crossing fingers for a better tomorrow and we can actually make it to Orlando.



Oh No  Sending emergency pixie dust by way of the force!


----------



## Tltorrez

mackeymouse4eva said:


> Hmmm...that IS an interesting thought about the overbooking, especially if you didn't see any of your reservations reappear. I was coordinating with someone to get their 5:55pm Jedi Mickey H&V and in this case I DO think it must have briefly appeared because suddenly there was an 8:00pm available, and within minutes that disappeared and the 8:30pm showed up. However in reference to your situation- I would also not rule out a system snafu...they may be in hyper space and could appear again at any moment OR they set it that way to weed down the numbers. IF they were not functioning properly when we flooded them the other day(system was down more than up), I guess it's possible the numbers are higher than they could accommodate ...??? Not sure



Or they just changed their minds on the number. I mean, they are making this one up as they go along. ;-)


----------



## RedM94

soniam said:


> I have been theorizing that the VIPs will also get all day priority access. It will probably be via the badge. That first hour in the morning though is great, because there are no checkout lines and no one but the VIP group. I read someone's review of the VIP tour in last year's SWW thread. Things are a bit different from then, but they still got Darth's Maul before park opening. The DPP didn't exist though. The reviewer only had 17 people in her tour, so they had people helping during Darth's Maul by taking all of their stuff up to the register while they continued shopping.
> 
> In general, I think the VIP description is vague. They released the Deluxe and Premium packages after releasing the VIP. So, I think some of the benefits of the DPP will end up applying to the VIP. They are kind of making it up as they go along. Remember to report back about how it went. Have an excellent trip.



@soniam  thank you for the info about last year.  Last year we did FTF and really wanted the FTF DPP for this year.  With only having three days, showing up early and waiting for everything isn't fun.  Hurry up and wait.  

Although pricy, the VIP tour perfect for what I want to accomplish.  The lower price point and discount make it easier to swallow.


----------



## RedM94

Artax said:


> Sadly I have to report. We never made it on the plane today. We had flight delay after delay and finally they cancelled and rescheduled for tomorrow. We We're originally supposed to board at 4pm. Wasn't until about 11pm when they cancelled. So we sat around for 8 hours since we showed up an hour early.
> 
> The bad. Our legoland day has now been messed up so we have to figure out when to get that in sence we already paid for the tickets. Which means we will have to mess with our disney schedule mid week.
> 
> The only good thing to come of it is we are getting reimbursed for the entire first leg of the flight and also giving is $200 vouchers for each ticket. So we basically got these flights for half price and we have the next set of flights almost paid for. But have to use them within a year so not sure if I can swing next years sww with them.
> 
> Crossing fingers for a better tomorrow and we can actually make it to Orlando.



@Artax

Best of luck with your flights today!!!


----------



## Tltorrez

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I sadly never completely keep up with this incredibly awesome and incredibly fast moving thread so I don't know if this has been posted yet:
> 
> http://starwarsstyle.com/?CMP=SOC-FBPAGE20150504180000
> 
> _*"Could you be the Guest we’re looking for?*
> 
> Gear up for Star Wars™ Weekends© and show us your costume for a chance to win a prize that’s out of this
> galaxy – the ultimate Star Wars™ fan experience! Enter your email address to get started."_
> 
> I do know I have seen some wonderful costumes posted here!



Someone commented earlier on how the prize trip must be taken in Sept/Oct and includes a SW meet & greet dessert party.


----------



## slaveone

I am thinking Star Wars mat replace villains soirée at Halloween parties. That would be September and October.


----------



## yulilin3

@pookadoo77 that is really strange. Maybe they're trying to leave some spots for walk ups? Not sure.
@Artax  that sucks!! I hope you have a better day today and it doesn't mess with your plans too much
@RedM94 If I had they VIP I would like to have the peace of mind that I'm going into all the shows. They can easily give you a badge or at the least give you paper fp (those are still around and CM have them to make magical moments or to accommodate a guest) The problem with VIP reports from weekend I will be that here are only 3 shows.


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3

And a friendly reminder on the tips that have been posted on page 1 since September 1st 2014:
1.- *Keep Cool*: drink plenty of water and gatorade/powerade. We usually bring washcloths/cooling towels and dump them in cold water and put them around our necks. Cooling towels found at sports stores and Amazon work great. Don't wait to hydrate. I've seen plenty of people just collapse because of dehydration. Heat in Florida is no joke. Bring an umbrella and use it while waiting for characters, parade, anything outdoors. Remember that all quick service restaurants will give you, for free, a cup of ice water. You can also refill these cups or any other containers with ice water at Backlot Express for free. Great places to cool down and you don't have to make a line are One Man's Dream and the Animation Bldg.
2.- *Make a plan*: prioritize, what do you want most of all out of your SWW day. And work from there. It's impossible to do it all in one day so don't let that ruin your SWW experience.
3.- *Be patient*: there will be thousands of people going to SWW that want to do the same things you do. Be patient. Be polite. I know the heat and the waiting can get to you sometimes but take a deep breath and just listen to that Star Wars music in the background and chill.
4.- *Be flexible*: So you made an awesome plan and you're ready to take in the day. And, of course, it rains just as the parade is about to start. Don't let that ruin your experience, just go improvise, have a plan B...and C and D,...
5.- *Know your kids*: There's nothing better than a picture with your toddler and Chewbacca, but some kids get a little afraid of the big Wookie. Don't force them to meet a character or go to a show (JTA Vader, Ventress and Maul can be intimidating) The characters WON'T break character, don't expect a hug from Vader, or Aurra Sing to smile...Villains stay Villains even if your child starts crying. What I usually tell parents is to show the kids the character before waiting in line (sometimes very long lines) and ask them right then and there if they want to meet them. Or show them videos of JTA and ask them before the trip if they want to battle the Dark Side.
On the same note, know your children boiling points and don't wait for them to get to them. Again, it's really hot during SWW, and meltdowns happen even to locals. Know when your kids need a break, go inside somewhere (Animation building and One Man's Dream are perfect for a break) eat and hydrate, and you'll have more energy to tackle the rest of the day.
6.- *Have Fun!! *In the wise words of Master Yoda: Do or do not, there is no try....


----------



## yulilin3

And I just want to wish a Happy and Fun Neverland 5K   to my partner in crime @Itinkso she's in Disneyland right now probably getting ready to run as I type. A reminder that she won't be back to man the Roll Call thread until SWW weekend I is over so no more changing of weekend I roll call


----------



## wdwalice

momofallsons said:


> I just got a Rebel T5.  They're not identical, but if you figure out some settings that work, let me know.


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> @pookadoo77 that is really strange. Maybe they're trying to leave some spots for walk ups? Not sure.
> @Artax  that sucks!! I hope you have a better day today and it doesn't mess with your plans too much
> @RedM94 If I had they VIP I would like to have the peace of mind that I'm going into all the shows. They can easily give you a badge or at the least give you paper fp (those are still around and CM have them to make magical moments or to accommodate a guest) The problem with VIP reports from weekend I will be that here are only 3 shows.



@yulilin3  I agree about the fast pass for the additional shows.  Time will tell.  Please and thank you go a long way if you know what I mean.


----------



## pookadoo77

just saw several galactic bfasts today and tomorrow available dining online site to book.....for up to 4 ppl a few different times


----------



## pookadoo77

thru monday


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> @yulilin3  I agree about the fast pass for the additional shows.  Time will tell.  Please and thank you go a long way if you know what I mean.


I totally agree. With the VIP it's very easy for them to hook you up with some extra fp, or maybe extra time at Darth's Mall


----------



## Monykalyn

Rebel hangar with broken link again. So those searching for reservation don't give up hope!


----------



## Brandiwlf

Staying at AoA but also have a rental car, are we better off driving or taking the bus? I plan to leave AoA no later than 6:45 am


----------



## Artax

coluk003 said:


> well that stinks, why were they delayed?   Man the only time i got a voucher for airfare was my trip last year for WDW, the over booked, how they do that ill never know. They offered 400 bucks so i took it. reason for this story you might ask lol, im wondering why you were only offered 200 per ticket, where you stand by?



The plane we were supposed to get on was deverted to another airport for an emergency landing. We were told it lost cabin pressure. They were supposed to get. A new plane to get the people that got deverted and then take us. But they had other issues I guess. We were told the plan was still coming in but for some reason they were not going to be allowed to fly again last night. It's with allegiant, they are a small airline and I don't think they have a bunch of standby aircraft. As far as the $200, that pretty much covers our entire ticket price. they are also reimbersing the flight to Orlando. So really we are getting about $300 per person along with $60 in food vouchers per person. They also put us up in a hotel and are claiming they will cover out lost room cost for last night. We will see. New flight time is 1:00pm today so crossing fingers here.


----------



## pookadoo77

Monykalyn said:


> Rebel hangar with broken link again. So those searching for reservation don't give up hope!



It was broken still or again late last night too when I unsuccessfully tried to pass off 2 ADR's......


----------



## RedM94

Brandiwlf said:


> Staying at AoA but also have a rental car, are we better off driving or taking the bus? I plan to leave no later than 6:45



@Brandiwlf

We have stayed at BWV and POP during previous SWW.  When staying at POP with a rental car, we would drive to be at the park for 4:00 am.  If we took a break in the afternoon, we would take the bus.  This way my car was near the entrance for DHS when we left at night.  

If you are leaving right after the fireworks, you will have one more line to wait on to board the bus.


----------



## wdhinn89

Artax said:


> The plane we were supposed to get on was deverted to another airport for an emergency landing. We were told it lost cabin pressure. They were supposed to get. A new plane to get the people that got deverted and then take us. But they had other issues I guess. We were told the plan was still coming in but for some reason they were not going to be allowed to fly again last night. It's with allegiant, they are a small airline and I don't think they have a bunch of standby aircraft. As far as the $200, thatpretty much covers our entire ticket price. they are also reimbersing the flight to Orlando. So really we are getting about $300 per person along with $60 in food vouchers per person. They also put us up in a hotel and are claiming they will cover out lost room cost for last night. We will see. New flight time is 1:00pm today so crossing fingers here.



Good Luck!!  Sending some pixie dust your way


----------



## mmafan

lol.....


----------



## momofallsons

Tltorrez said:


> Disne Tourist Blog has a great photography section. He writes posts about different types of situations (fireworks, dark rides, Fantasmic, etc.) and lists the exact settings, best location, recommended lens, etc. he also has general recommendations for beginners. I've been making a cheat sheet.
> 
> http://www.disneytouristblog.com/photography-camera-reviews-disney/



Awesome!!  Thank you!!  I have no clue how to use this thing yet (first camera with manual settings), so that will help so much!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I bet that "prize" Star Wars dessert party will be a private event and not open to the public.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

slaveone said:


> I am thinking Star Wars mat replace villains soirée at Halloween parties. That would be September and October.



Obviously, our family are huge SW fans, but I do hope they don't REPLACE the soirée. We honestly LOVED it. I'm all for them ADDING a SW thing somehow...


----------



## AngiTN

pookadoo77 said:


> Ok, Odd.. was just on the phone with someone to cancel and get them to pick up 2 ADR's and somehow they both did not show up as available??!! Timed perfectly and they were searching on 2 different computers for them even a few minutes after I dropped them. They even called reservations while I was on the phone with them and still nothing... ADR's were for RH FYI. All I can assume is that they may have overbooked the space and they did not go out as available?? Possible warning for RH pickups and Thoughts... Anyone else have luck handing off RH ADR's??





mackeymouse4eva said:


> Hmmm...that IS an interesting thought about the overbooking, especially if you didn't see any of your reservations reappear. I was coordinating with someone to get their 5:55pm Jedi Mickey H&V and in this case I DO think it must have briefly appeared because suddenly there was an 8:00pm available, and within minutes that disappeared and the 8:30pm showed up. However in reference to your situation- I would also not rule out a system snafu...they may be in hyper space and could appear again at any moment OR they set it that way to weed down the numbers. IF they were not functioning properly when we flooded them the other day(system was down more than up), I guess it's possible the numbers are higher than they could accommodate ...??? Not sure





Tltorrez said:


> Very possible. CM told me sometimes it can take 15 minutes for the ADR to refresh in the system. Or maybe with it getting so close, others were stalking and picked them up.


I wonder if the site DisneyDiningBuddy is going to start to put a wrinkle in the drop/pickup coordination? It probably wouldn't for RH since it's not loaded in their system yet but it could for the others TS locations. I don't know what system they use to scout for openings but it's possible for someone to drop and their system notify someone of it and they grab it before the other person that wants it can.



Tltorrez said:


> Someone commented earlier on how the prize trip must be taken in Sept/Oct and includes a SW meet & greet dessert party.


Do y'all think the SW M&G Dessert Party could just include those that are usually in JTA? Darth, some Storm Troopers and a Jedi Master or two would technically qualify as a SW M&G and they are around year round.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Our countdown for today!


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> @Brandiwlf
> 
> We have stayed at BWV and POP during previous SWW.  When staying at POP with a rental car, we would drive to be at the park for 4:00 am.  If we took a break in the afternoon, we would take the bus.  This way my car was near the entrance for DHS when we left at night.
> 
> If you are leaving right after the fireworks, you will have one more line to wait on to board the bus.


100% agree. Having a car there beats dealing with buses.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

Brandiwlf said:


> Staying at AoA but also have a rental car, are we better off driving or taking the bus? I plan to leave AoA no later than 6:45 am



@Brandiwlf   we stayed there last year and drove.  Took the bus on last day.  Prefer  to drive our own car.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

You know you're close to your Disney Vacation when you can look at the 10 forecast on weather.com and see what the weather is predicted to be 

5 days, 15 hours and 8 minutes till I board that plane!


----------



## Tltorrez

MakiraMarlena said:


> I bet that "prize" Star Wars dessert party will be a private event and not open to the public.



The Meet & Greet I can see. But I wouldnt think they'd do a dessert part for only 4 people. That would just be odd.


----------



## yulilin3

saw this on the Force Awakens fb page


----------



## Disaholic73

Artax said:


> The only good thing to come of it is we are getting reimbursed for the entire first leg of the flight and also giving is $200 vouchers for each ticket. So we basically got these flights for half price and we have the next set of flights almost paid for. But have to use them within a year so not sure if I can swing next years sww with them.



Usually you have 1 year to book them, not fly within one year. So if you book your flights by May of next year, that should work. I would check with the airline.


----------



## HCinKC

msmama said:


> Just remember that is going to be REALLY hot and even hotter with a baby strapped on so make sure everyone stays am safe and comfy!!


You know, I wasn't thinking of that right now, but I bet I would be once we're there! Sadly, the heat cannot be ignored.



Artax said:


> The plane we were supposed to get on was deverted to another airport for an emergency landing. We were told it lost cabin pressure. They were supposed to get. A new plane to get the people that got deverted and then take us. But they had other issues I guess. We were told the plan was still coming in but for some reason they were not going to be allowed to fly again last night. It's with allegiant, they are a small airline and I don't think they have a bunch of standby aircraft. As far as the $200, that pretty much covers our entire ticket price. they are also reimbersing the flight to Orlando. So really we are getting about $300 per person along with $60 in food vouchers per person. They also put us up in a hotel and are claiming they will cover out lost room cost for last night. We will see. New flight time is 1:00pm today so crossing fingers here.


Well shoot! That's a bummer, but I am glad they at gave you some credits. If the flight crew on the new plane had already been working Z amount of hours, then they wouldn't have been able to continue. If they didn't have another crew that could replace them, then that is probably why they cancelled the flight. It stinks, but I suppose it's better than tired pilots!


----------



## HCinKC

GONE to a DISer!


----------



## slaveone

Allegiant has a very small fleet. Overall I find them good though.


----------



## Dugette

A couple Galactic Breakfasts and Jedi Mickey dinners were just posted on the May cancellation thread (right below my post there with some Jedi Mickey and Rebel Hangar).


----------



## Bugdozer

Just read on another site that at the ABC Sound Studio at DHS will begin playing Star Wars Rebels: The Ultimate Guide. It will be a 30 minute recap of the first season of the animated show and will begin on May 15th on the opening day of SWW. It is replacing the Cinderella preview. It starts at 10AM daily through 30 minutes prior to park closing.


----------



## yulilin3

Bugdozer said:


> Just read on another site that at the ABC Sound Studio at DHS will begin playing Star Wars Rebels: The Ultimate Guide. It will be a 30 minute recap of the first season of the animated show and will begin on May 15th on the opening day of SWW. It is replacing the Cinderella preview. It starts at 10AM daily through 30 minutes prior to park closing.


that's great news, they must've just made that decision cause I checked the calendar this morning and it still showed Cinderella previews, I checked just now and they are gone.


----------



## Bugdozer

yulilin3 said:


> that's great news, they must've just made that decision cause I checked the calendar this morning and it still showed Cinderella previews, I checked just now and they are gone.



I read Cinderella ends on the 13th.  This might be something to see for me as I have never watched the Rebels and its animated so might keep my 5yo granddaughter interested and little AC is always nice lol


----------



## pookadoo77

lchuck said:


> They all look great!  Did you follow instructions to decorate them or any tricks to share?  We just received our bands and I would love to do something special for my 2 boys.





coluk003 said:


> .
> Those are the people I say "oh I'm sorry it's something you can not get enjoyment out of but please don't pee in my Cheerios
> 
> I was so excited for 2.0 even got some free figures at d23, but for some reason I've lost so much interest in the infinity stuff
> 
> .      Ps4 here.
> 
> .   What is this magic your band thing and was it hard to do?  And by hard I guess I mean I don't have any editing software for images and stuff like that.





Cynister said:


> It wasn't hard, just a bit time consuming because they wanted so many characters on each side. I did use Photoshop to get clear image cuts so i could paste them onto my own background & move them around to get them in the center. If you want to do something simpler & don't have editing software, you could just as easily google "facebook cover photo" & the name of what ever theme or character you are looking for (i.e. Star Wars). The Facebook Cover Photos are already formatted in a long skinny size that would work pretty well for the application. You can preview what your image will look like on the website & manipulate it as needed. There's also a tool on the website that lets you add 3 layers of images to make up what you need on the band. The website is www.magicyourband.com. I believe there's a coupon code listed on 516 of this thread.



Magic your band has been AWESOME!! We ordered 5 different ones, 1 each and got sent 6 each. One side of one came out dark and they fixed it yesterday a few hrs after I emailed them and sent me a preview of fixed band to ok, ships super quick too!! 10% off code is O2WE-1ZGF-0415  I added my phone number to my kids bands near the clasp end.


----------



## yulilin3

Bugdozer said:


> I read Cinderella ends on the 13th.  This might be something to see for me as I have never watched the Rebels and its animated so might keep my 5yo granddaughter interested and little AC is always nice lol


And another great spot to cool down for 30 minutes with minimal wait


----------



## pookadoo77

HCinKC said:


> I have a RH for May 17, 5:35, 4ppl if anyone is interested. I haven't coordinated before, and it sounds like the online system is still wonky. Still, I am happy to try if someone wants. Just pm me.





Dugette said:


> A couple Galactic Breakfasts and Jedi Mickey dinners were just posted on the May cancellation thread (right below my post there with some Jedi Mickey and Rebel Hangar).



I added these to the facebook group, hope its ok and they find homes... RH is still wonky on disney site right now though....


----------



## jimim

OZMom said:


> this is what I REALLY want so I will keep my fingers crossed for both of us. I don't even know if they make it in my size though.
> 
> 
> 
> I may or may not have had a fight with Comcast. We live in the middle of nowhere and it's either them or Frontier and we just haven't gotten them out to hook up new service yet. I was like meh no hurry we won't die. We grew up in the 80s and 90s with no internet so we'll be fine. I was so very very wrong  DS4 cried like his girlfriend had just dumped him when I told him he couldn't watch Miles From Tomorrowland!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of camera? You may have and night setting, also take the pictures with your back to the screen and the subjects facing it. That will give you some extra light


make sure your focus is on the person not the screen cause then the exposure will be dark cause you focused on a bright surface rather the darker surface of the person you are trying to take a picture of


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> make sure your focus is on the person not the screen cause then the exposure will be dark cause you focused on a bright surface rather the darker surface of the person you are trying to take a picture of


and another tip is having the person taking the picture turn their back to the screen, the person getting the picture taken faces the screen and the light from it will also help


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> 100% agree. Having a car there beats dealing with buses.



after a crazy long wait a few years ago after Fantasmic, have driven.  Won't have a designated driver this year due to the dessert party (cheers!), hoping if we skip out after the FW it won't be quite as long of a wait.



The Sunrise Student said:


> You know you're close to your Disney Vacation when you can look at the 10 forecast on weather.com and see what the weather is predicted to be
> 
> 5 days, 15 hours and 8 minutes till I board that plane!



lol uber planner! 

DH got his work schedule, we now have our boots on the ground in MCO @ 4:30 pm on Friday woohoo.  He will have no sleep since Thursday afternoon, will be the one looking like a Walker hehe. 

My youngest graduates from college tomorrow.  Taking a caravan of family up.  University is so large, they split up the ceremonies.  Found out his will have 1,300 students.  will help me practice my WDW waiting skills.

*OT Question For the Locals*, have a concern re traffic due to construction on Buena Vista Drive.  I posted on transportation board too.  Staying @ HBC for the 'bonus' Friday night.  Trying to remember if we can come down Backstage lane vs (Bonnet Creek Pkwy), cross Buena Vista & pick up Chelonia Pkwy into the BC area.  I typically skip DTD area when driving in via the back roads from palm pkwy, taking the surface street route from airport vs the highway.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Attention everyone.  One week to Star Wars Weekends.  Now engaging hyperdrive.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Bugdozer said:


> I read Cinderella ends on the 13th.  This might be something to see for me as I have never watched the Rebels and its animated so might keep my 5yo granddaughter interested and little AC is always nice lol



Oh yeah, good AC break and a review to show what new characters you see roaming around that are now part of the SW cannon family.


----------



## Music City Mama

Artax said:


> Sadly I have to report. We never made it on the plane today. We had flight delay after delay and finally they cancelled and rescheduled for tomorrow. We We're originally supposed to board at 4pm. Wasn't until about 11pm when they cancelled. So we sat around for 8 hours since we showed up an hour early.
> 
> The bad. Our legoland day has now been messed up so we have to figure out when to get that in sence we already paid for the tickets. Which means we will have to mess with our disney schedule mid week.
> 
> The only good thing to come of it is we are getting reimbursed for the entire first leg of the flight and also giving is $200 vouchers for each ticket. So we basically got these flights for half price and we have the next set of flights almost paid for. But have to use them within a year so not sure if I can swing next years sww with them.
> 
> Crossing fingers for a better tomorrow and we can actually make it to Orlando.





Artax said:


> The plane we were supposed to get on was deverted to another airport for an emergency landing. We were told it lost cabin pressure. They were supposed to get. A new plane to get the people that got deverted and then take us. But they had other issues I guess. We were told the plan was still coming in but for some reason they were not going to be allowed to fly again last night. It's with allegiant, they are a small airline and I don't think they have a bunch of standby aircraft. As far as the $200, that pretty much covers our entire ticket price. they are also reimbersing the flight to Orlando. So really we are getting about $300 per person along with $60 in food vouchers per person. They also put us up in a hotel and are claiming they will cover out lost room cost for last night. We will see. New flight time is 1:00pm today so crossing fingers here.



That stinks.  I hate that it's messing with your Legoland plans, which now affects your Disney plans. Hoping everything works out with the flight today and you get some extra pixie dust once you get there!


----------



## RedM94

I think I have it now. 


Good Morning Diser’s

I did a “battle plan” in Excel for my trip to SWW this year.  I have attached a photo of it, and hope you are able to read it.  I printed it in color, laminated it, and made it into a placemat for my son. 

Part of the reason I am posting it is my ADR’s.  I have two dinner ADR’s for Monday and Sunday.  I am waiting to hear back from Disney regarding the RH.  One of my son’s food allergies is sesame, and the Sith humus is decorated with black sesame dust.  I want to be sure it will be safe for us to eat there. 

As for Sunday, I am waiting to hear from Chef Albert at Sci-Fi to see if he is working that evening.  He is the best when it comes to food allergies.  We always make a point to visit with him if he is working.  If you happen to see Chef Albert, tell him Manny Gordon said hello.  He will know what you mean. 

Long story short, I will be canceling one or the other, and will post here when I do.  I also still need to tweak my Sci-Fi ADR for Saturday.  I am hoping TSMM is included in the tour and that the FP won’t be needed. 

http://s5.postimg.org/j347z22tj/image.jpg
http://s5.postimg.org/j347z22tj/image.jpg


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> after a crazy long wait a few years ago after Fantasmic, have driven.  Won't have a designated driver this year due to the dessert party (cheers!), hoping if we skip out after the FW it won't be quite as long of a wait.
> 
> 
> 
> lol uber planner!
> 
> DH got his work schedule, we now have our boots on the ground in MCO @ 4:30 pm on Friday woohoo.  He will have no sleep since Thursday afternoon, will be the one looking like a Walker hehe.
> 
> My youngest graduates from college tomorrow.  Taking a caravan of family up.  University is so large, they split up the ceremonies.  Found out his will have 1,300 students.  will help me practice my WDW waiting skills.
> 
> *OT Question For the Locals*, have a concern re traffic due to construction on Buena Vista Drive.  I posted on transportation board too.  Staying @ HBC for the 'bonus' Friday night.  Trying to remember if we can come down Backstage lane vs (Bonnet Creek Pkwy), cross Buena Vista & pick up Chelonia Pkwy into the BC area.  I typically skip DTD area when driving in via the back roads from palm pkwy, taking the surface street route from airport vs the highway.


Congrats on the Graduation!!
Ok I need help with this one: what's HBC?


----------



## AngiTN

That schedule is awesome! Jealous


----------



## Music City Mama

I'm not sure if this has been discussed already (it's hard to keep up with this thread!), but we really need to savor Star Wars Weekends this year. After the new film comes out, Star Wars popularity is going to have yet another resurgence, and people who weren't into SW before, will be by this time next year. SWW will look very different next year. Some things will be for the better, but I think next year will be crazy. Enjoy it this year before the masses really come out of the woodwork!


----------



## R2D2

@RedM94 awesome job on that itinerary!


----------



## Skywise

Ooh, that's a good question - What's the bus wait time after the last showing of Fantasmic at 10:30?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Music City Mama said:


> I'm not sure if this has been discussed already (it's hard to keep up with this thread!), but we really need to savor Star Wars Weekends this year. After the new film comes out, Star Wars popularity is going to have yet another resurgence, and people who weren't into SW before, will be by this time next year. SWW will look very different next year. Some things will be for the better, but I think next year will be crazy. Enjoy it this year before the masses really come out of the woodwork!


I was thinking about this as well. Might make things like VIP that much more attractive...


----------



## yulilin3

@RedM94 I love how you scheduled "sleep in" and got slightly confused with the "meet and greet/Darth Maul" before the park opened, then I saw you have the VIP, so it's Darth's Mall (just a heads up)
ADR's are kinda close together, are you planning on dropping some?
EDIT TO ADD: I just read your edited post about the ADRs


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Ooh, that's a good question - What's the bus wait time after the last showing of Fantasmic at 10:30?


Not sure on this one. I would speculate that it should be better than leaving right after the fireworks though


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> @RedM94 I love how you scheduled "sleep in" and got slightly confused with the "meet and greet/Darth Maul" before the park opened, then I saw you have the VIP, so it's Darth's Mall (just a heads up)
> ADR's are kinda close together, are you planning on dropping some?



I updated my post with an explanation.  Sorry about that.  Still trying to learn how to post pictures.


----------



## RedM94

R2D2 said:


> @RedM94 awesome job on that itinerary!



Thank you.  Now all I need to do is enter it into the calendar on my phone.


----------



## Dugette

Not only can you not currently get RH reservations, you can't even cancel them (from my MDE):

_Sorry, cancellation of this reservation is currently unavailable._

That must be quite some glitch they are having.


----------



## soniam

@RedM94 
I read a couple of reviews from last year. They said TSMM and Star Tours were included as rides. Also, I believe it was posted that they were included from someone who had asked Disney about this year's VIP. I think you could safely switch the TSMM FP+. TOT and/or RNRC are also possibilities on the tour.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

AngiTN said:


> I wonder if the site DisneyDiningBuddy is going to start to put a wrinkle in the drop/pickup coordination? It probably wouldn't for RH since it's not loaded in their system yet but it could for the others TS locations. I don't know what system they use to scout for openings but it's possible for someone to drop and their system notify someone of it and they grab it before the other person that wants it can.



FWIW, the DisneyDiningBuddy notifications don't come right when an ADR becomes available, because they're not constantly pinging the system, apparently.  Since I've switched my H&V ADR so many times and still have a notification set up, I actually get notified when my dropped ADR becomes available.  The notification time has varied between 5 and 20 minutes after dropping before I get a notification.

Also, when I was coordinating a drop from another DISer, the ADR he was dropping, showed up, then disappeared, then showed back up about 20 minutes later.  So I do think there's a delay in the system sometimes.


----------



## Candleshoe

Artax said:


> Sadly I have to report. We never made it on the plane today. We had flight delay after delay and finally they cancelled and rescheduled for tomorrow. We We're originally supposed to board at 4pm. Wasn't until about 11pm when they cancelled. So we sat around for 8 hours since we showed up an hour early.
> 
> The bad. Our legoland day has now been messed up so we have to figure out when to get that in sence we already paid for the tickets. Which means we will have to mess with our disney schedule mid week.
> 
> The only good thing to come of it is we are getting reimbursed for the entire first leg of the flight and also giving is $200 vouchers for each ticket. So we basically got these flights for half price and we have the next set of flights almost paid for. But have to use them within a year so not sure if I can swing next years sww with them.
> 
> Crossing fingers for a better tomorrow and we can actually make it to Orlando.



Oh nooos.. I'm sorry this happened.   Fingers crossed!   Will the airline -- or your schedule --  allow you to push out your return date by a day to adjust for this?  They should!  Free! (as long as you have a day extra you can stay).


----------



## Skywise

jtowntoflorida said:


> Also, when I was coordinating a drop from another DISer, the ADR he was dropping, showed up, then disappeared, then showed back up about 20 minutes later.  So I do think there's a delay in the system sometimes.



Definitely - From what I can gather dining reservations for particular restaurants seem to be tied to different systems.  (Because sometimes you won't be able to look up reservations for certain restaurants but others work perfectly well).  Releasing ADRs back to the pool seems to sometimes happen instantaneously or sometimes takes up to an hour to appear on the system.  It implies to me there's another system in there that's responsible for collecting the freed reservations and putting them back on the chart and it's not always working (because its behavior isn't consistent).

TL: DR - ADRs are a gamble even with a sniper service or doing a person to person "trade"


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Skywise said:


> Definitely - From what I can gather dining reservations for particular restaurants seem to be tied to different systems.  (Because sometimes you won't be able to look up reservations for certain restaurants but others work perfectly well).  Releasing ADRs back to the pool seems to sometimes happen instantaneously or sometimes takes up to an hour to appear on the system.  It implies to me there's another system in there that's responsible for collecting the freed reservations and putting them back on the chart and it's not always working (because its behavior isn't consistent).


 
This is going way off topic as far as SWW goes, but I do think your theory makes sense.  If you think of MDE as what it really is...which is just a pretty somewhat functional most of the time customer dashboard that displays all of a customer's information in one place...then it makes sense that the feeds that MDE receives may not always be stable and may result in timing differences in the system.  If you have an ADR that isn't showing in MDE that doesn't mean the ADR doesn't exist...it means the feed from the ADR system into MDE somehow got interrupted, and you can reconnect it easily most times by linking the ADR to MDE using your confirmation number.  This is why I always tell people not to panic if something disappears from MDE and just to wait to see if it reappears.  MDE isn't really the system of record, all it does is display what is in the underlying systems of record, whether that be a restaurants ADR system, a resort reservation system, or even the FP+ system.


----------



## Bugdozer

Sorry this is long:

Well I have ironed out most of the trip.  This will be my 5 yo granddaughter’s first SWW.  Because of her age my goal is to TRY and keep it not to crazy. We arrive late on the 16th so no park.

17th- EPCOT for Flower and garden then Rebel Hanger at 7 then possibly watch the fireworks.


18th- 1900 Park Fare for breakfast then MK/hotel/swimming then Rebel Hanger at 6:35 (oldest son wants to go but works weekends so when weekday opened I grabbed a reservation). If time maybe EPCOT for illuminations


19th- AK then Hotel/swimming then Jedi Mickeys Dinner at 7:35


20th- Galactic breakfast at 9:15 do fast passes and pics with regular characters. 4:10 pm reservation at 50’s Prime time not sure if keeping yet. If we don’t keep go pool then  wherever  she wants prob MK


21st- Breakfast Rainforest café at AK 9am then do park. Back to hotel for break/swimming. Evening where ever granddaughter wants prob MK- bed early if possible


22nd- SWW! I booked the FTF Deluxe Premium.

*Arrive 7:30 watch Storm trooper’s open park.

*8ish maybe Chewie or another character if she wants.

*FP for TSMM at 9:20

*9:30 ish get in line to check in for package

*probably go to reserve area and get spot for parade. Good time for snacks and bathroom break and apply sunscreen if needed

*11 parade

* noonish FP Star Tours after that maybe hit the mall

*1:20 Sci-fi but thinking of canceling kind of close to first show and we have lots of sit-downs during the week

*2:30 head to Stars of the Saga then walk around

*4:45 head to Ewok tale

*6:45 Little mermaid FP

* lastly dessert party and fire works

She watched some the video that was posted here and is ok doing the SW meals but does not want to do the training academy which if fine.


23rd- MK do fastpasses, see characters so on. Plaza rest at 2:15.  Then her choice either stay in MK or go swimming then fireworks at one of the parks.


24th- EPCOT with morning FP, Teppan Edo at 12:10, more EPCOT then hotel/swimming then Rebel hanger at 7:15 then SW Fireworks


25th- MK do fast passes/ rides/ characters then pool if she wants. Dinner at Trattoria 7:10 then maybe MK for FW or Electrical parade if time


26th- MK do rides, FP characters at her pace then Plaza rest at 1:20. Maybe resort hop check out new Grotto. Dinner Trails end 6:45


27th home 

My feelings are things pop up and can change only day we can’t really change will be the day we have out FTF Deluxe package.  I kind of like to go with the flow when granddaughter is with me. See what she wants to do how is she feeling (tired, hot) so on or what the weather is like. We try to be flexible. Her favorite thing is 7 Dwarfs so we will be riding that a lot

Thanks for all the GREAT info here!!


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> And I just want to wish a Happy and Fun Neverland 5K   to my partner in crime @Itinkso she's in Disneyland right now probably getting ready to run as I type. A reminder that she won't be back to man the Roll Call thread until SWW weekend I is over so no more changing of weekend I roll call


Thanks yulilin! We. Did. Fly!!

It was 55 degrees when the 5K began and we "wogged" the 2nd half in the rain! Had so much fun!! Now we are warming up before we hit the parks.

Safe travels to all the Guinea Pigs! MTFBWY


----------



## MakiraMarlena

the dining system is completely separate from CRO/WDT, the room reservation system. And DVC room reservations is yet another separate system.


----------



## yulilin3

@Bugdozer it looks like a great plan. It's good to leave spots open.


----------



## HCinKC

Itinkso said:


> View attachment 94818 View attachment 94819
> Thanks yulilin! We. Did. Fly!!
> 
> It was 55 degrees when the 5K began and we "wogged" the 2nd half in the rain! Had so much fun!! Now we are warming up before we hit the parks.
> 
> Safe travels to all the Guinea Pigs! MTFBWY


Yay! And are those the Lost Boys? I love it! Have a super rest of your trip


----------



## Skywise

MakiraMarlena said:


> the dining system is completely separate from CRO/WDT, the room reservation system. And DVC room reservations is yet another separate system.



And Fastpass seems to be a completely different system too. (It's a lot more responsive than the ADR system - Which makes sense because it HAS to be - it probably gets 10 times the usage that the ADR system does)


----------



## mamadragona

coluk003 said:


> Hopefully your TA knew what they were doing and has them for you, though they should ahve called you as they have had them now for about 2 weeks. If they never received them from disney, its doubtfully youll get them unless disney is willing to overnight them.



She said they were en route, mailed last week and I should get them any day.  I know she was confirming my flights a couple weeks ago, so she must have done it then.  Off to check the mail...

Unrelated, random (I blame the ADHD).  I'm thinking about Leia buns, hot weather and such and decide I'm chopping off all my hair.  Which then leads me to believe that I need a SW headband, which results in lots of Etsy searching, which reminded me I have scrap fabric from my older brother's original SW sheets, which motivates me to dig out my sewing machine, and a few frustrated screams about bobbins later and...now you shall recognize me from across the FtF pen.


----------



## HCinKC

mamadragona said:


> She said they were en route, mailed last week and I should get them any day.  I know she was confirming my flights a couple weeks ago, so she must have done it then.  Off to check the mail...
> 
> Unrelated, random (I blame the ADHD).  I'm thinking about Leia buns, hot weather and such and decide I'm chopping off all my hair.  Which then leads me to believe that I need a SW headband, which results in lots of Etsy searching, which reminded me I have scrap fabric from my older brother's original SW sheets, which motivates me to dig out my sewing machine, and a few frustrated screams about bobbins later and...now you shall recognize me from across the FtF pen.


Noice. I was thinking of doing the same thing with some scraps, and possibly making a...something for the stroller. I have no idea what lol. Plus, I am not sure I will be motivated enough in the next FIVE days...FIVE woohoo!


----------



## Skywise

Rasm fasm basm... it's been 4 days since they "sent" the MagicBands but the USPS tracking site still only says "Shipment Accepted."


----------



## Disaholic73

Itinkso said:


> View attachment 94818 View attachment 94819
> Thanks yulilin! We. Did. Fly!!
> 
> It was 55 degrees when the 5K began and we "wogged" the 2nd half in the rain! Had so much fun!! Now we are warming up before we hit the parks.
> 
> Safe travels to all the Guinea Pigs! MTFBWY



Congratulations on the run!
I can be a bit of a show off so here are my RunDisney medals from last year and no Disney run is complete without stopping for a very special pic


----------



## RookieLady

YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just got my Galactic Breakfast at an earlier time, so I can do the parade.  It didn't make me cancel my 10:35 on June 7 for 5.  Let me know if you want it.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Just an FYI - Stumbled upon these at cvs today. 2 for $10


----------



## Bugdozer

yulilin3 said:


> @Bugdozer it looks like a great plan. It's good to leave spots open.



That was my thought too. When our boys were younger we kind of followed their lead. My feelings are it's not her last trip so we don't need to go insane. try to enjoy things as we go. Make it a pleasant experience for her and us. Her father says she is so excited at Star Wars but i having a feeling a am more excited LOL

When we took her in Sept we took a break everyday for pool and she was a very happy kid in the parks


----------



## AngiTN

jtowntoflorida said:


> FWIW, the DisneyDiningBuddy notifications don't come right when an ADR becomes available, because they're not constantly pinging the system, apparently.  Since I've switched my H&V ADR so many times and still have a notification set up, I actually get notified when my dropped ADR becomes available.  The notification time has varied between 5 and 20 minutes after dropping before I get a notification.
> 
> Also, when I was coordinating a drop from another DISer, the ADR he was dropping, showed up, then disappeared, then showed back up about 20 minutes later.  So I do think there's a delay in the system sometimes.



Thanks. I wasn't sure how they searched or how fast it was.


----------



## Tltorrez

mamadragona said:


> She said they were en route, mailed last week and I should get them any day.  I know she was confirming my flights a couple weeks ago, so she must have done it then.  Off to check the mail...
> 
> Unrelated, random (I blame the ADHD).  I'm thinking about Leia buns, hot weather and such and decide I'm chopping off all my hair.  Which then leads me to believe that I need a SW headband, which results in lots of Etsy searching, which reminded me I have scrap fabric from my older brother's original SW sheets, which motivates me to dig out my sewing machine, and a few frustrated screams about bobbins later and...now you shall recognize me from across the FtF pen.



Cute. I'm determined to have Leia buns in spite of short hair. So I went with a wig. Hoping it won't be too unbearably hot.


----------



## HCinKC

Disaholic73 said:


> Congratulations on the run!
> I can be a bit of a show off so here are my RunDisney medals from last year and no Disney run is complete without stopping for a very special pic


See, it's sweet looking medals like that that make me wanna do it, regardless of the entry fee...and the flight, hotel, park tickets, blah blah blah. Haha!


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> She said they were en route, mailed last week and I should get them any day.  I know she was confirming my flights a couple weeks ago, so she must have done it then.  Off to check the mail...
> 
> Unrelated, random (I blame the ADHD).  I'm thinking about Leia buns, hot weather and such and decide I'm chopping off all my hair.  Which then leads me to believe that I need a SW headband, which results in lots of Etsy searching, which reminded me I have scrap fabric from my older brother's original SW sheets, which motivates me to dig out my sewing machine, and a few frustrated screams about bobbins later and...now you shall recognize me from across the FtF pen.


As soon as I see you I'll yell "Mama Dragona with my spanish accent. I'm from Venezuela. I love your username


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

I actually knitted myself a Leia bun hat a couple years ago...but thinking its waaaaaaay too hot for FL summer. Totally planning on knitting some wearable SW stuff on my day off on the 15th. Now just to figure out what


----------



## yulilin3

Disaholic73 said:


> Congratulations on the run!
> I can be a bit of a show off so here are my RunDisney medals from last year and no Disney run is complete without stopping for a very special pic


nice bling. No shame in showing off your acomplishments. I've done the Princess 5K and half marathon., the Tower of Terror 10 miler and the Minnie 10K


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> I actually knitted myself a Leia bun hat a couple years ago...but thinking its waaaaaaay too hot for FL summer. Totally planning on knitting some wearable SW stuff on my day off on the 15th. Now just to figure out what


can I just tell you each time I see any of your comments I imagine that it's the gentleman in the picture talking, I guess cause he's the one closer to the camera


----------



## mamadragona

yulilin3 said:


> As soon as I see you I'll yell "Mama Dragona with my spanish accent. I'm from Venezuela. I love your username



Awesome.  My father is from Peru. . Be sure to introduce yourself to my daughter if she's with me.  Her name is similar to yours. .


----------



## Candleshoe

Itinkso said:


> View attachment 94818 View attachment 94819
> Thanks yulilin! We. Did. Fly!!
> 
> It was 55 degrees when the 5K began and we "wogged" the 2nd half in the rain! Had so much fun!! Now we are warming up before we hit the parks.
> 
> Safe travels to all the Guinea Pigs! MTFBWY



Nice-ta-meetcha Itinkso! Which lovely lady are you in the pictures?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Skywise said:


> Rasm fasm basm... it's been 4 days since they "sent" the MagicBands but the USPS tracking site still only says "Shipment Accepted."


 
Same with mine:
*Your shipment was accepted/picked up at 11:17 pm on May 5, 2015 in MEMPHIS, TN 38136.*

Parcel Select, which is how the MBs are shipped, is the cheapest and also the slowest delivery method the USPS offers.  Everything is ground shipped so it moves very slowly.  USPS also doesn't do departure scans like UPS and Fed Ex usually do, they only do arrival scans.  So our bands are likely on the move, on a truck somewhere, but just haven't made it to the next delivery hub yet.


----------



## prgal0715

jtowntoflorida said:


> Same with mine:
> *Your shipment was accepted/picked up at 11:17 pm on May 5, 2015 in MEMPHIS, TN 38136.*
> 
> Parcel Select, which is how the MBs are shipped, is the cheapest and also the slowest delivery method the USPS offers.  Everything is ground shipped so it moves very slowly.  USPS also doesn't do departure scans like UPS and Fed Ex usually do, they only do arrival scans.  So our bands are likely on the move, on a truck somewhere, but just haven't made it to the next delivery hub yet.



I was going through the same thing; they shipped on the 4th but didn't show up in USPS until yesterday. But according to the tracking info, they're out for delivery today. Yay!


----------



## yulilin3

Stage progress. Let's see if they leave it like this or add the stairs and second level like last year


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> can I just tell you each time I see any of your comments I imagine that it's the gentleman in the picture talking, I guess cause he's the one closer to the camera


Lol...yeah I've been meaning to change it I'm just a procrastinator.


Yep figured no time like the present. Plus its a SWW pic so I got that


----------



## Artax

Candleshoe said:


> Oh nooos.. I'm sorry this happened.   Fingers crossed!   Will the airline -- or your schedule --  allow you to push out your return date by a day to adjust for this?  They should!  Free! (as long as you have a day extra you can stay).



Thanks, they are giving us the option to extend our stay. But considering our return date is on Sunday and our places of work are both expecting us back Monday it's not feasible. Lucky we actually have more days this year than the past. We normally only stay 7 nights. This year we had planned 10nights, now 9 nights. We also originally planned to drive and get there today so Caribbean beach wasn't expecting us until later today. We had a holiday inn scheduled closer to legoland for last night that I need to try and get he airline to reimberse for the no show that was prepaid for. Waiting to get boarded now, plan is waiting for us. Crossing fingers

Thanks everyone for the thoughts.


----------



## DisneyMama21

I was also wondering about the number of shows for the VIP tour, so I emailed the CM I had booked with and he told me we would have access to the first THREE shows.  He was emphatic that it was only 3. So since I'm going weekend V, I booked VttM with a FP+ since that would be the fourth show on the day of my tour.


----------



## coluk003

I'm going to ask in hopes it works. I'm looking for a 930 tusker house on May 26, if anyone sees on or has one lmk.

The new swr show at dhs they just announced any indication of how long that show is?i think it will be good for my sisters to see since either of them have ever watched it


----------



## soniam

DisneyMama21 said:


> I was also wondering about the number of shows for the VIP tour, so I emailed the CM I had booked with and he told me we would have access to the first THREE shows.  He was emphatic that it was only 3. So since I'm going weekend V, I booked VttM with a FP+ since that would be the fourth show on the day of my tour.



I hope that changes, because it seems nonsensical compared to the DPP.


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> I'm going to ask in hopes it works. I'm looking for a 930 tusker house on May 26, if anyone sees on or has one lmk.
> 
> The new swr show at dhs they just announced any indication of how long that show is?i think it will be good for my sisters to see since either of them have ever watched it


It's about 25 minutes.


----------



## Mimikpapam

Though this is my first post, have been following thread for months and can't thank everyone enough for their tips and advice.  This will be our first SWW and exciting for us because it will be a three generation trip.  Saw Empire Strikes Back in 1980 at the drive-in with our year old son sleeping in his car seat.  Like to say that's when his love of sw began.  Will be May 15 guinea pigs. Unfortunately the 15th is our last day of vacation so it's the only chance to experience the power of the force.
Character m&g are priority, because of heat, parade not so much. RH is not working in schedule. Would appreciate any feedback, schedule advice.
7:00 Park arrival
8:00 Chewie run
9:00 FP ToT
9:45  Queen Amidala
10:30 Jedi Council
11:30 Mama Melrose ADR
1:00 Ahsoka
1:45 Cantina Band
2:30 FP SotS
4:15 FP Star Tours
5:00 50's Prime Time ADR
7:00 Luke Leia and the Droids
8:30 Fireworks

BTW releasing May 15th Galactic Breakfast ADR 9:40 for 7.  DD will also be releasing a few ADRs for both Jedi Mickey and Galactic Breakfast.


----------



## DisneyMama21

soniam said:


> I hope that changes, because it seems nonsensical compared to the DPP.


I agree!


----------



## yulilin3

Mimikpapam said:


> Though this is my first post, have been following thread for months and can't thank everyone enough for their tips and advice.  This will be our first SWW and exciting for us because it will be a three generation trip.  Saw Empire Strikes Back in 1980 at the drive-in with our year old son sleeping in his car seat.  Like to say that's when his love of sw began.  Will be May 15 guinea pigs. Unfortunately the 15th is our last day of vacation so it's the only chance to experience the power of the force.
> Character m&g are priority, because of heat, parade not so much. RH is not working in schedule. Would appreciate any feedback, schedule advice.
> 7:00 Park arrival
> 8:00 Chewie run
> 9:00 FP ToT
> 9:45  Queen Amidala
> 10:30 Jedi Council
> 11:30 Mama Melrose ADR
> 1:00 Ahsoka
> 1:45 Cantina Band
> 2:30 FP SotS
> 4:15 FP Star Tours
> 5:00 50's Prime Time ADR
> 7:00 Luke Leia and the Droids
> 8:30 Fireworks
> 
> BTW releasing May 15th Galactic Breakfast ADR 9:40 for 7.  DD will also be releasing a few ADRs for both Jedi Mickey and Galactic Breakfast.


at what time does you ToT fp time start? you might be able to do Amidala right after Chewie, also depending on how fast you are you could squeeze in a ride on ST right after Chewie, before Amidala.  I believe last year she came out at 9am. Then you could to ToT and then meet the Council. Not sure at what time they would go in to get ready for the parade


----------



## momofallsons

jtowntoflorida said:


> FWIW, the DisneyDiningBuddy notifications don't come right when an ADR becomes available, because they're not constantly pinging the system, apparently.  Since I've switched my H&V ADR so many times and still have a notification set up, I actually get notified when my dropped ADR becomes available.  The notification time has varied between 5 and 20 minutes after dropping before I get a notification.
> 
> Also, when I was coordinating a drop from another DISer, the ADR he was dropping, showed up, then disappeared, then showed back up about 20 minutes later.  So I do think there's a delay in the system sometimes.



Agreed... I don't know if the pinging time varies, but for one of my alerts I was getting texts almost exactly an hour apart for the same ADR until it was booked by someone.  (I think I got about 6 of them... I didn't book when the alert came because the time was super late.)


----------



## Pygmypuff07

I can't believe in 1 week we will be at Star Wars Weekends! I am getting very excited!


----------



## momofallsons

RookieLady said:


> YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just got my Galactic Breakfast at an earlier time, so I can do the parade.  It didn't make me cancel my 10:35 on June 7 for 5.  Let me know if you want it.



Did you use DiningBuddy?  I'm trying to do the same thing for weekend V to catch the parade.  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> at what time does you ToT fp time start? you might be able to do Amidala right after Chewie, also depending on how fast you are you could squeeze in a ride on ST right after Chewie, before Amidala.  I believe last year she came out at 9am. Then you could to ToT and then meet the Council. Not sure at what time they would go in to get ready for the parade


I think Amadala came out at 9:15 last year and the Jedi Council at 9:30.  I wonder if your Ahsoka timing will work out - the parade time has shifted so those that start meeting after the parade may have their times shifted as well.  Also remember she rotates with Cody, Rex and Ventress so you can get in line while Ahsoka is meeting and end up meeting someone else if she rotates out.

Do you have the Character Locater app from @kennythepirate ?  He'll be there day one and from what I understand he'll update the apps with meeting times during the day.  Might be very handy for you!


----------



## RookieLady

momofallsons said:


> Did you use DiningBuddy?  I'm trying to do the same thing for weekend V to catch the parade.  Fingers crossed!!



I did use DiningBuddy, but they did not notify me of this.  I was literally making my request over and over and over again at work for the last 3 days and it hit.  I left the page up, and every time I switched tasks, I just hit search.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I think Amadala came out at 9:15 last year and the Jedi Council at 9:30.  I wonder if your Ahsoka timing will work out - the parade time has shifted so those that start meeting after the parade may have their times shifted as well.  Also remember she rotates with Cody, Rex and Ventress so you can get in line while Ahsoka is meeting and end up meeting someone else if she rotates out.
> 
> Do you have the Character Locater app from @kennythepirate ?  He'll be there day one and from what I understand he'll update the apps with meeting times during the day.  Might be very handy for you!


I'm not sure that the app would be useful for him since he said he only has that one day at sww. KtP will be gathering info the same day that's he's there
BTW him or her, not sure


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'll try to do the same for May 17: I created @MickeyMinnieMom on Twitter as well.
> 
> Just realized it would be great if we had a spot to indicate everyone's twitter accounts. Does the awesome roll call thread do this? I need to check it out again...



Tried adding a little graphic I put together to my signature with Twitter info...


----------



## Tltorrez

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I think Amadala came out at 9:15 last year and the Jedi Council at 9:30.  I wonder if your Ahsoka timing will work out - the parade time has shifted so those that start meeting after the parade may have their times shifted as well.  Also remember she rotates with Cody, Rex and Ventress so you can get in line while Ahsoka is meeting and end up meeting someone else if she rotates out.
> 
> Do you have the Character Locater app from @kennythepirate ?  He'll be there day one and from what I understand he'll update the apps with meeting times during the day.  Might be very handy for you!



I wonder if more characters will start meeting at 8:00am because the parade moved up.

Will the characters be on the Times Guide or will we just have to literally walk over to them and see when they come out?


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> I wonder if more characters will start meeting at 8:00am because the parade moved up.
> 
> Will the characters be on the Times Guide or will we just have to literally walk over to them and see when they come out?


In the past we get a general area (by Darth's  or on Streets of America) and then a general from 8am until 7pm. The map gives very little info on characters. It just shows a dark side general area and the light side general area


----------



## jtowntoflorida

yulilin3 said:


> In the past we get a general area (by Darth's  or on Streets of America) and then a general from 8am until 7pm. The map gives very little info on characters


 
Yep.  And that's why Kenny's app is so useful.  In 2013, when I was planning out our day, I put together a spreadsheet showing when each character met each day.  I put character names on the vertical axis, each half hour of the day on the horizontal axis, and then I shaded in each character's schedule so I could try to discern the best order for meeting them.  You can't meet everyone at RD/in the first hour, so you really need a sensible plan of attack.  I'm waiting to put my plan together until after the first weekend.  THANKS GUINEA PIGS!


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Yep.  And that's why Kenny's app is so useful.  In 2013, when I was planning out our day, I put together a spreadsheet showing when each character met each day.  I put character names on the vertical access, each half hour of the day on the vertical access, and then I shaded in each character's schedule so I could try to discern the best order for meeting them.  You can't meet everyone at RD/in the first hour, so you really need a sensible plan of attack.  I'm waiting to put my plan together until after the first weekend.  THANKS GUINEA PIGS!


Guinea Pigs are useful that way. I'll be posting constantly on Friday, I'll talk to each character handler to get a tentative schedule and post it here in real time so people coming Saturday have an idea on schedules. Let's see how many characters I can meet that day


----------



## jahexom

Still getting Server is Busy Donald page for Rebel Hangar.  Has anyone tried calling?


----------



## Dugette

jahexom said:


> Still getting Server is Busy Donald page for Rebel Hangar.  Has anyone tried calling?


Someone I was trying to coordinate with called this morning and the CMs couldn't access it either.

Personally, I'm starting to wonder (after all these glitches) if the whole Rebel Hangar thing was a joke by someone in Disney IT. We'll all show up and it will be just normal Backlot Express.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Guinea Pigs are useful that way. I'll be posting constantly on Friday, I'll talk to each character handler to get a tentative schedule and post it here in real time so people coming Saturday have an idea on schedules. Let's see how many characters I can meet that day



Besides your suggestions on the first page and KTP as to the best time to meet each character, didn't Josh (easyWDW) do this too? I winder if/when he's going this year?


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Besides your suggestions on the first page and KTP as to the best time to meet each character, didn't Josh (easyWDW) do this too? I winder if/when he's going this year?


yeah he did it last year. Not sure when he's going. I don't know if KtP will actually post times on the site now that the has the app.


----------



## JayLeeJay

With all the talk of Rebel Hangar cancellations and such, I have been worried since reservations began that they were allowing too many to be made. The place isn't that big and it just seemed like the number of reservations made by people on this board would fill the place each night. Maybe we really were the only ones able to book. I also wonder how they are going to handle the outdoor seating. The Disney Parks Blog said there would be "limited" outdoor seating but I wonder what limited actually means.


----------



## lovethattink

We had decided we'd only hit the 24 hour party for a little and do mostly Star Wars Weekends. But now the 3pm parade looks more appealing since ds loves Disney XD and Disney Channel.


----------



## Tltorrez

soniam said:


> Besides your suggestions on the first page and KTP as to the best time to meet each character, didn't Josh (easyWDW) do this too? I winder if/when he's going this year?



I know he booked RH for Monday. But I didnt see when he'll be there on the weekend.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just to confirm - with the fireworks schedule at 9:45 on weekend I that most likely means pre-show at 9:45 and fireworks at 10?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> We had decided we'd only hit the 24 hour party for a little and do mostly Star Wars Weekends. But now the 3pm parade looks more appealing since ds loves Disney XD and Disney Channel.


It'll be such a mess with all the tweens. We did Disney Channel Games when they were held at Wide World of Sports and I've never been so afraid in my life 
My daughter did manage to meet the Jonas Bros. Miley Cyrus, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, Zack and Cody, Brenda Song...but you don't know fear until you see a whole bunch of tween and teenage girls running toward you.
I'm sure it'll be better in MK since you have to buy a ticket for it. I wish they would release more info to see if we go at night or not. I'm just interested in are characters, I value my sleep too much I guess and don't want to look like a Zombie on Saturday for SWW


----------



## Tltorrez

JayLeeJay said:


> With all the talk of Rebel Hangar cancellations and such, I have been worried since reservations began that they were allowing too many to be made. The place isn't that big and it just seemed like the number of reservations made by people on this board would fill the place each night. Maybe we really were the only ones able to book. I also wonder how they are going to handle the outdoor seating. The Disney Parks Blog said there would be "limited" outdoor seating but I wonder what limited actually means.



I agree. And who knows how quickly tables will turn over. Really glad I stuck with my 4:10 ADR.


----------



## yulilin3

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just to confirm - with the fireworks schedule at 9:45 on weekend I that most likely means pre-show at 9:45 and fireworks at 10?


right, the fireworks will be done around 10:10 weekend I


----------



## momofallsons

RookieLady said:


> I did use DiningBuddy, but they did not notify me of this.  I was literally making my request over and over and over again at work for the last 3 days and it hit.  I left the page up, and every time I switched tasks, I just hit search.



Hmmm... I was kind of hoping DiningBuddy would save me the time, but I might have to go back to stalking it myself too!


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> With all the talk of Rebel Hangar cancellations and such, I have been worried since reservations began that they were allowing too many to be made. The place isn't that big and it just seemed like the number of reservations made by people on this board would fill the place each night. Maybe we really were the only ones able to book. I also wonder how they are going to handle the outdoor seating. The Disney Parks Blog said there would be "limited" outdoor seating but I wonder what limited actually means.


If you are familiar with Backlot Express, I think that they are going to close off the outdoor area close to the JTA stage, that will be the main entrance for the RH. And then they'll leave the main entrance (walking down the steps and you're right in front of the counters to order food) for Backlot Express. Let me see if I find a good video of what I mean


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> right, the fireworks will be done around 10:10 weekend I



Thanks yulilin!


----------



## yulilin3

I think the outdoor area will be this. And then they will allow Backlot express guests to walk thru the other entrance, it's to the left of this video. I'm going on Sunday and I'll ask the manager


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> It'll be such a mess with all the tweens. We did Disney Channel when they were held at Wide World of Sports and I've never been so afraid in my life
> My daughter did manage to meet the Jonas Bros. Miley Cyrus, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, Zack and Cody, Brenda Song...but you don't know fear until you see a whole bunch of tween and teenage girls running toward you.
> I'm sure it'll be better in MK since you have to buy a ticket for it. I wish they would release more info to see if we go at night or not. I'm just interested in are characters, I value my sleep too much I guess and don't want to look like a Zombie on Saturday for SWW



As a former 13-year-old *NSYNC and BSB fan, I would never want to be an adult mixed in with the teens and their idols now. I know how bad it was when I was young and I think it has just gotten worse. I have no desire to be part of it now. I'm glad you made it out alive.


----------



## sairell

lovethattink said:


> We had decided we'd only hit the 24 hour party for a little and do mostly Star Wars Weekends. But now the 3pm parade looks more appealing since ds loves Disney XD and Disney Channel.



My family and I were thinking of doing SWW for the first half of the 22nd and then hopping over to the 24 hour event in Magic Kingdom after Ewok's Tale. If we're driving, any idea how long it's going to take us to get past the tapstiles?


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> It'll be such a mess with all the tweens. We did Disney Channel when they were held at Wide World of Sports and I've never been so afraid in my life
> My daughter did manage to meet the Jonas Bros. Miley Cyrus, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, Zack and Cody, Brenda Song...but you don't know fear until you see a whole bunch of tween and teenage girls running toward you.
> I'm sure it'll be better in MK since you have to buy a ticket for it. I wish they would release more info to see if we go at night or not. I'm just interested in are characters, I value my sleep too much I guess and don't want to look like a Zombie on Saturday for SWW



Wait, the 24-hour event is a special ticket, it's included with regular admission.

I know the info is slow coming. I did update the thread today. And the 24 hour-event Olaf t-shirt arrived for ds today!

http://www.disboards.com/threads/ne...our-mk-event-and-fsf-returns-in-june.3388731/

Previously they had announced the Incredibles dance party, so will the Incredibles be out dancing at Club Chill?


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> Congrats on the Graduation!!
> Ok I need help with this one: what's HBC?



thank you

sorry re the abbreviation HBC = Hilton Bonnet Creek.  Wasn't sure if the construction was concentrated on the DTD side of Epcot Center Drive or not.







Tltorrez said:


> I agree. And who knows how quickly tables will turn over. Really glad I stuck with my 4:10 ADR.



after reading this glad I have 2 hours from our ADR until next FP+.  Hope people are courteous about it.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I think the outdoor area will be this. And then they will allow Backlot express guests to walk thru the other entrance, it's to the left of this video. I'm going on Sunday and I'll ask the manager



That's fairly sizeable.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> It'll be such a mess with all the tweens. We did Disney Channel when they were held at Wide World of Sports and I've never been so afraid in my life
> My daughter did manage to meet the Jonas Bros. Miley Cyrus, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, Zack and Cody, Brenda Song...but you don't know fear until you see a whole bunch of tween and teenage girls running toward you.



I can attest to this. The BF and I decided to go to Busch Gardens for their F&W only we didn't realize that was the day Austin Mahone was there. I was terrified beyond belief, and I love Walking Dead American Horro Story and all that stuff...still ended up with nightmares and deafness


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Wait, the 24-hour event is a special ticket, it's included with regular admission.
> 
> I know the info is slow coming. I did update the thread today. And the 24 hour-event Olaf t-shirt arrived for ds today!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/ne...our-mk-event-and-fsf-returns-in-june.3388731/
> 
> Previously they had announced the Incredibles dance party, so will the Incredibles be out dancing at Club Chill?


No, I mean you need a MK ticket,. The Disney Channel Games was a free event, open to everyone at WWoS


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> That's fairly sizeable.


To me, there's just no point of sitting outside. First the heat, then you don't get the atmosphere that I'm hoping from inside the place. So I guess if you just want to try the food then people would be fine sitting outside.


----------



## lovethattink

Maybe some of them are Star Wars fans and will be around the studios that weekend too.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> It'll be such a mess with all the tweens. We did Disney Channel Games when they were held at Wide World of Sports and I've never been so afraid in my life
> My daughter did manage to meet the Jonas Bros. Miley Cyrus, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, Zack and Cody, Brenda Song...but you don't know fear until you see a whole bunch of tween and teenage girls running toward you.
> I'm sure it'll be better in MK since you have to buy a ticket for it. I wish they would release more info to see if we go at night or not. I'm just interested in are characters, I value my sleep too much I guess and don't want to look like a Zombie on Saturday for SWW



You could just say you are cosplaying the Inquisitor


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> To me, there's just no point of sitting outside. First the heat, then you don't get the atmosphere that I'm hoping from inside the place. So I guess if you just want to try the food then people would be fine sitting outside.



Agree. Not sure why anyone would go for the food. And presumably you'll still have to stand in line, which for me, was the main reason I booked. A TS meal, inside, at CS prices and no wait. The theming is gravy. But you lose all that if you walk-up and sit outside.


----------



## HCinKC

soniam said:


> I hope that changes, because it seems nonsensical compared to the DPP.


I don't have VIP, but I would be pretty darn upset to pay that price and not get all the shows when someone paying far less does. Hopefully, for all you VIP folks, that is what you get and the confusion is standard Disney miscommunication.



Tltorrez said:


> I agree. And who knows how quickly tables will turn over. Really glad I stuck with my 4:10 ADR.


I was wondering about capacity, too, which could help explain why they opened up that entire week between 1 and 2. Maybe it is down because they want to open up all weeks but are having trouble. I made a Tues in addition to Sun, and DH and I decided to do it Tues as a final fun thing for the fam before going home on Wed. With it being so wonky, it makes me nervous to cancel Sun...whenever I get the chance since, at this point, I can't even try to pass it to the interested DISer.


----------



## Bugdozer

yulilin3 said:


> To me, there's just no point of sitting outside. First the heat, then you don't get the atmosphere that I'm hoping from inside the place. So I guess if you just want to try the food then people would be fine sitting outside.



I agree I need to be inside out of the heat


----------



## jane2073

I just got an email from Disney to try the Express Order App.  You can use it to pre-order meals on-the-go for Backlot Express and Fantasmic.  They are testing through May 18th.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just received this email -- I had heard about this but not sure I knew people were being emailed to test...

















Hello Carolyn,

Help us test a new service, now throughMay 18, 2015, by downloading the*Express Order* app on your Apple or Android device. With it you’ll have the ability to pre-order meals on-the-go for select _Disney’s Hollywood Studios®_locations (Backlot Express and Fantasmic!). 

By downloading the* Express Order* app you'll have the flexibility to pre-order* food & beverages (and merchandise at Fantasmic!) and have it prepared fresh for you while you wait.

*Available at Backlot Express:*







 Order in advance on the *Express Order*app by selecting Table Delivery or To Go





 When you arrive at the restaurant look for the *Express Order*



_For Table Delivery_: find an available table and your order will be prepared and hand delivered directly to you



_For To Go orders:_ pick up your food at the*Express Order* area and take it on the go to enjoy in the park or at your seat at the nearby Indiana Jones™ Epic Stunt Spectacular!

*Available at Fantasmic! (first show only, on nights with 2 performances):*





 While seated prior to show, select food, beverage and/or merchandise items you'd like to purchase





 Relax as a Cast Member prepares your order and delivers it to you in your seat
_*Click here to download the app.* _



 




If you decide to take part in the test, after your experience at _Disney's Hollywood Studios_® is complete, you may receive an email from Disneysurveys.com asking you to complete a survey about your participation. Please take a few minutes to share your thoughts. 

Thank you! 

*To place an order you will need to provide a valid email address and credit card number; cash, coupons and the Disney Dining Plan may not be redeemed [used] for this test.

Theme park admission required.

The Express Order app is operated by VenueNext, Inc., and its privacy policy applies to its collection, use and disclosure of your personal information. By downloading the Express Order app you agree that Disney Destinations, LLC and its affiliates are in no way liable or responsible for any claims or losses related to the download or use of the Express Order app.

Message and data rates may apply. Availability subject to device limitations and features may vary by device or service provider. [Apple devices require iOS 7 or later.] Coverage and app stores not available everywhere. If you’re under 18, get your parents’ permission first.

Apple and the Apple logo are trademarks of Apple Inc. and App Store is a service mark of Apple Inc. Android™ and Google Play are trademarks of Google Inc.

Disney Destinations Marketing
Attn: Email Compliance
1375 Buena Vista Drive
PO Box 10000
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830



©Disney/Lucasfilms Ltd.


----------



## Dugette

jane2073 said:


> I just got an email from Disney to try the Express Order App.  You can use it to pre-order meals on-the-go for Backlot Express and Fantasmic.  They are testing through May 18th.


I was just going to post this too! Downloaded the app - they'll bring you popcorn at Fantasmic.   (and other things there and at Backlot Express).


----------



## yulilin3

they know you're all Guinea Pigs...The word is out!!


----------



## Bugdozer

Lol I got same email


----------



## jane2073

I guess they are trying to move people a little faster!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> It'll be such a mess with all the tweens. We did Disney Channel Games when they were held at Wide World of Sports and I've never been so afraid in my life
> My daughter did manage to meet the Jonas Bros. Miley Cyrus, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, Zack and Cody, Brenda Song...but you don't know fear until you see a whole bunch of tween and teenage girls running toward you.
> I'm sure it'll be better in MK since you have to buy a ticket for it. I wish they would release more info to see if we go at night or not. I'm just interested in are characters, I value my sleep too much I guess and don't want to look like a Zombie on Saturday for SWW



I'm just interested in the special characters too (if you couldn't tell me from the other thread).  I will be staying far away from this parade.


----------



## cinder-ellah

OMG !  A very frustrating 45 min phone call with a very delightful CM.
Wow !  She hadn't heard of the Star Wars Weekend and events (imagine that).
I even had to tell her which park it was at.
She had a hard time finding where the FTF DP & FTFP even were.
Once she did find it listed....She said it was only for Fridays & Saturdays. (I said that's odd)
I had all the time in the world / galaxy and I know their system doesn't seem the most user friendly. So, I was patient and actually found it quite interesting (and sad) how difficult it was for her. I was actually suggesting (nicely) to her how to look.
She finally said "Since you're not staying on property the day of the event, she could not book it for me".
What ???? ! ! ! !
I'm staying May 14/15 at CBR and then thru the 19th at WBC.  We have our Park tickets/ Magic Bands, multiple other ADR's, FP+ made etc.  Plus 5 FTF DP already for May 16th.
I'm looking for just 1 more FTF package (DP or PP). I'd be happy with either one.
Long story short.......did I get it "1 more FTF" ?
No ...   back to channeling Obi-Wan. He might be my only hope.

I knew to begin with, that it was a long shot to get the reservation.
I felt bad for the CM and her frustration.  She was very, very nice. She apologized over and over.
I did appreciate her trying.


----------



## delmar411

I got that same email a week ago. We had FPs lined up for HS and F! so I assume thats why they sent it then.

There is a guy who has to stand out the backlot holding this little express order sign. I feel for them, that has to suck.


----------



## delmar411

cinder-ellah said:


> OMG !  A very frustrating 45 min phone call with a very delightful CM.
> Wow !  She hadn't heard of the Star Wars Weekend and events (imagine that).
> I even had to tell her which park it was at.
> She had a hard time finding where the FTF DP & FTFP even were.
> Once she did find it listed....She said it was only for Fridays & Saturdays. (I said that's odd)
> I had all the time in the world / galaxy and I know their system doesn't seem the most user friendly. So, I was patient and actually found it quite interesting how difficult it was for her.
> She finally said "Since you're not staying on property the day of the event, she could not book it for me".
> What ???? ! ! ! !
> I'm staying May 14/15 at CBR and then thru the 19th at WBC.  We have our Park tickets/ Magic Bands, multiple other ADR's, FP+ made etc.  Plus 5 FTF DP already for May 16th.
> I'm looking for just 1 more FTF package (DP or PP). I'd be happy with either one.
> Long story short.......did I get it "1 more FTF" ?
> No ...   back to channeling Obi-Wan. He might be my only hope.
> 
> I knew to begin with, that it was a long shot to get the reservation.
> I felt bad for the CM and her frustration.  She was very, very nice. She apologized over and over.
> I did appreciate her trying.



You may need to walk up with her and beg for mercy in person.


----------



## Bugdozer

lovethattink said:


> Maybe some of them are Star Wars fans and will be around the studios that weekend too.



This makes me happy because I was a bit sad with not going to 24 hour event but I do not know any of those kids/people and I never watch those 2 channels


----------



## Candleshoe

cinder-ellah said:


> OMG !  A very frustrating 45 min phone call with a very delightful CM.
> Wow !  She hadn't heard of the Star Wars Weekend and events (imagine that).
> I even had to tell her which park it was at.
> She had a hard time finding where the FTF DP & FTFP even were.
> Once she did find it listed....She said it was only for Fridays & Saturdays. (I said that's odd)
> I had all the time in the world / galaxy and I know their system doesn't seem the most user friendly. So, I was patient and actually found it quite interesting (and sad) how difficult it was for her. I was actually suggesting (nicely) to her how to look.
> She finally said "Since you're not staying on property the day of the event, she could not book it for me".
> What ???? ! ! ! !
> I'm staying May 14/15 at CBR and then thru the 19th at WBC.  We have our Park tickets/ Magic Bands, multiple other ADR's, FP+ made etc.  Plus 5 FTF DP already for May 16th.
> I'm looking for just 1 more FTF package (DP or PP). I'd be happy with either one.
> Long story short.......did I get it "1 more FTF" ?
> No ...   back to channeling Obi-Wan. He might be my only hope.
> 
> I knew to begin with, that it was a long shot to get the reservation.
> I felt bad for the CM and her frustration.  She was very, very nice. She apologized over and over.
> I did appreciate her trying.



It's time for CM Roulette.  Call back.  If the next CM doesn't know the *basics* of SWW, apologize (Oh that thing fell over there, I have to go, sorry!) hang up and call back again.


----------



## AThrillingChase

I just got the same email a little bit ago. I have to say I am a little annoyed that I need to download multiple apps for all of this. Wasn't one of the touted bonuses of mde that everything was at your fingertips in one spot.


----------



## Metz172

Dugette said:


> I was just going to post this too! Downloaded the app - they'll bring you popcorn at Fantasmic.   (and other things there and at Backlot Express).


Saw on a touring plans blog that there is  a $3 service fee for the delivery that didn't come up until after he had ordered.  Just FYI.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Candleshoe said:


> It's time for CM Roulette.  Call back.  If the next CM doesn't know the *basics* of SWW, apologize (Oh that thing fell over there, I have to go, sorry!) hang up and call back again.


LOL !   I'll try to remember that.  
So, if they seem clueless, I mean "don't know the basics" ...."hang up & call back".
I'll tell you though, I always thought it might be fun booking things for people .... but after that phone call I think my laptop and iphone are much more efficient for finding things, then what their system is.  
I'm so thankful for allllllll the help/education/sharing here on the Dis.


----------



## CJK

Those of you who received an email from Disney about this advanced ordering, are you staying at a Disney hotel during this time?  We haven't received the email, and we're staying offsite.  We do have FP's booked in DHS on the 17th though.  We'd like to try it that day at Backlot Express.  I assume anyone can use the app?


----------



## Dugette

Metz172 said:


> Saw on a touring plans blog that there is  a $3 service fee for the delivery that didn't come up until after he had ordered.  Just FYI.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Metz172 said:


> Saw on a touring plans blog that there is  a $3 service fee for the delivery that didn't come up until after he had ordered.  Just FYI.


 
ugh.



CJK said:


> Those of you who received an email from Disney about this advanced ordering, are you staying at a Disney hotel during this time?  We haven't received the email, and we're staying offsite.  We do have FP's booked in DHS on the 17th though.  We'd like to try it that day at Backlot Express.  I assume anyone can use the app?


 
I am staying onsite. It may be like BOG lunch FP, it is sent to certain people but even those who didn't receive it could use the website. I can't remember if BOG had to be onsite or not though. If you're interested, may as well try it.


----------



## Bugdozer

CJK said:


> Those of you who received an email from Disney about this advanced ordering, are you staying at a Disney hotel during this time?  We haven't received the email, and we're staying offsite.  We do have FP's booked in DHS on the 17th though.  We'd like to try it that day at Backlot Express.  I assume anyone can use the app?



Yes staying at Pop Century


----------



## HCinKC

I had found the Rebels tattoos at Party City, but I wanted regular, too. I basically looked in any store I went to over the last couple of weeks but had finally given up. I had to go to BuyBuy Baby, so I stop at a Dollar Tree I almost never go to, and what do I see? About 937859552341 packages of SW tattoos.  Sigh. I bought 3 lol. Guess I am going to try decorating the MB one more time. Dang it Dollar Tree and your inconsistencies!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CJK said:


> Those of you who received an email from Disney about this advanced ordering, are you staying at a Disney hotel during this time?  We haven't received the email, and we're staying offsite.  We do have FP's booked in DHS on the 17th though.  We'd like to try it that day at Backlot Express.  I assume anyone can use the app?


Yes - staying onsite.

I'll take a look out of curiosity, but honestly, I am NOT a fan of trying to decide today what I'll want to eat in 10 days at 4:30PM.


----------



## Kaschper

Just got off with the VIP CM to book the Jedi Training for our son. The process was to put in my requested time, then VIP CM passes that info onto Jedi Training and they send me and email with the Jedi Training confirmation info. It doesn't sound like they would turn down your requested time but they wanted to make sure that shows were not almost filled before that day started.

   I had been confused by the time we were to meet for the tour (when we book told 6:45, on confirmation arrival 6:30, later in the confirmation itinerary 6:15 start time). She said; first day May 15 is expected to be very busy so they were aiming for a 6:15 start time to let everyone M&G and shop before breakfast.  The rest of weekend 1 and weekend 5 were still expected to be pretty busy so they were aiming for a 6:30 start.  Weekends 2,3 &4 start time is expected to be about 6:45.

   She also said the VIP tour can have up to 40 people but there is a CM for each 10 guests.  The group will be able to split up and reconvene baised on what rides each guest would perfer doing.  So the group would start together, then split up for rides, then together for Parade etc.  I assume if a large group all wanted say TSMM then several CM would go with that group.

   With regards to Darth's Mall, she said we would be able to get re entry with VIP credentials.


----------



## mamadragona

The part I was interested in is that dining plans are not accepted.  Nor are coupons or cash.  I assume because its not integrated with Disney yet.  I DLed it anyway, but probably won't use it since I'm on a dining plan.  I am pretty sure if that is the case, it won't work for RH either, even though it is in the timeframe.

And the first Fantasmic, I'll be watching fireworks, right?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

sairell said:


> My family and I were thinking of doing SWW for the first half of the 22nd and then hopping over to the 24 hour event in Magic Kingdom after Ewok's Tale. If we're driving, any idea how long it's going to take us to get past the tapstiles?


 
The problem with driving is that you will need to get out of DHS (might not be too bad after Ewoks Tale), drive to Mk, park in the lot (probably not close to the front), take the tram, then ride monorail or ferry to the front gates. that will take time. It could vary by a number of minutes with where you end up having to park, how long you have to wait for the tram, how long you have to wait for the monorail/ferry. I tend to think even with the driving that I would give it no less than 45 minutes and maybe an hour.

I might go back to Fantasmic if I can order a beer and some fries and have them delivered. I won't be eating at Backlot Express. Rebel Lounge yes, but not the express. This pre-order is for Backlot Express, not Rebel Lounge. Lunch is going to be either at Brown Derby or Tune Inn.

Cinder-Ellah: If you cannot book another package, then go to Guest Services first thing in the AM and ask them if you can book another package. My friend bought one last year for Mark Hamill weekend by doing just that.


----------



## cinder-ellah

CJK said:


> Those of you who received an email from Disney about this advanced ordering, are you staying at a Disney hotel during this time?  We haven't received the email, and we're staying offsite.  We do have FP's booked in DHS on the 17th though.  We'd like to try it that day at Backlot Express.  I assume anyone can use the app?


I'm stay at CBR 1 night / 5 nights at WBC and I got the email.  
Maybe we got the email because we're staying 1 night (?)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Kaschper said:


> With regards to Darth's Mall, she said we would be able to get re entry with VIP credentials.



THIS is what I was hoping!  That would be AWESOME.  And seems to make sense given other offerings.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not sure that the app would be useful for him since he said he only has that one day at sww. KtP will be gathering info the same day that's he's there
> BTW him or her, not sure



I thought one of the Tink's (sorry get them confused sometimes) said that he would be updating the app during that first day (which would be handy info for him/ her as then Kenny is doing the running around finding the character times more or less for you)


----------



## houseful of boys

Just finalized my plans and released a RH for May 15 at 5:20 for 7 people and a May 17 at 6:30 for 7 people


----------



## lovethattink

New info for GG:


> The Galactic Gathering is just a few days away! We know you may have a few questions as you prepare to travel through the galaxy to the meeting point.  Below you’ll find all the information you need to get ready for this exciting event!
> 
> *How do I get there?*
> The Galactic Gathering will be held at Darth’s Mall, located at the end of Streets of America, next to ‘Lights, Motors, Action!® Extreme Stunt Show®’.  Event hours are 10am – 3 pm.
> 
> Registration will begin at Darth’s Mall when the park opens at 9am.  All adults should be prepared to register in person and have a government-issued photo identification available; attendees under 18 should check-in with their parent/guardian.  Your event registration team will be at the ready to provide an event credential and wristband. Each individual Guest must be present to receive their credential and wristband as well as pick-up any pre-purchased merchandise under their name.
> 
> *What is the flow of the event?*
> 
> 10:00am-3:00pm….Galactic Gathering Registration & Pre-order Product Pickup
> 10:00am-3:00pm….Watto’s Grotto and X-Wing Collectibles Open for Shopping
> 10:00am-2:50pm…Star Wars™ D-Tech Me Experience Reservations and Walk-ups Available*
> 10:00am-3:00pm….Roaming Special Character Appearances
> 11:00am-3:00pm….Art signing with Raymond Swanland, Acme Archive Artist
> 12:00pm-3:00pm….Merchandise signing with Ashley Eckstein, Voice of Ahsoka Tano and designer of _Her Universe_ Apparel
> 2:00pm-3:00pm…Merchandise signing with Disney Design Group Artists Derek Lesinski, Derrick Lirette, John Henselmeier, Maria Clapsis, Ron Cohee, & Quynh Kimball
> 
> *What else do I need to know?*
> 
> Darth’s Mall will include two (2) locations during the Galactic Gathering with the following offerings:
> *Watto’s Grotto –*Tusken Fridge Raiders Food & Beverage location, _Star Wars™ _Weekends merchandise, Build-Your-Own-Droid, Build-Your-Own-Lightsaber, personalized Aurabesh name tags, _Her Universe_ apparel, Official Pix photographs, toys, plush, and Passholder Event merchandise.
> *X-Wing Collectibles – *_Star Wars™ _D-Tech Me, Dooney & Bourke, Graphic _MagicBands_, Pins, Vinylmation, SMS Audio Listening Station, art and collectibles, and Passholder Event merchandise.
> Any Limited Edition items remaining after the Random Selection Process will be offered for sale at the registers in X-Wing Collectibles on a first come, first serve basis.  A shopping list will be distributed at check-in so that you are aware of what items are available.
> We encourage you to enjoy your time in Darth’s Mall and enjoy the various offerings and shopping opportunities.  Your Galactic Gathering event items (other than the event credential and lanyard) will be available for pick-up in Watto’s Grotto along with any RSP and pre-ordered merchandise.  Once you pick up these items, you are responsible for them.
> Your pre-purchased items can be picked up at any time during the event.  For Guest convenience, we will be offering Package Pickup and Resort Delivery for those Guests who wish to send their purchases to the front of the park or to their Disney Resort. Shipping of Galactic Gathering Gifts, and individual pins is not permitted.  (Please note: delivery times for these options vary.)
> Event Guests may leave the event and return throughout the day; please show your event wristband and credential to gain re-admission to the event.
> Finally, we’re excited to announce that Official Pix will be joining forces with us in Darth’s Mall this year! In addition to an assortment of officially licensed _STAR WARS_ autographs and photographs, we will be offering a Limited Edition 15 photograph folder set featuring characters represented by our visiting talent for this year’s _Star Wars™ _Weekends. Look for galactically cool images of Emperor Palpatine, Aayla Secura, Sabine Wren, Wicket W. Warrick, Ki-Adi-Mundi, Hera Syndulla, Boba Fett (young & old), Zeb Orrelios, Darth Maul, Ahsoka Tano, Yoda, Chewbacca, Ezra Bridger and Obi-Wan Kenobi! Limited to just 300 sets, these are sure to go quick, so grab yours early at the Galactic Gathering!


----------



## btowndude

FYI on Darth's Mall from today's GG email update:

Darth’s Mall will include two (2) locations during the Galactic Gathering with the following offerings:
*Watto’s Grotto –*Tusken Fridge Raiders Food & Beverage location, _Star Wars™ _Weekends merchandise, Build-Your-Own-Droid, Build-Your-Own-Lightsaber, personalized Aurabesh name tags, _Her Universe_ apparel, Official Pix photographs, toys, plush, and Passholder Event merchandise. 
*X-Wing Collectibles – *_Star Wars™ _D-Tech Me, Dooney & Bourke, Graphic _MagicBands_, Pins, Vinylmation, SMS Audio Listening Station, art and collectibles, and Passholder Event merchandise.


----------



## lovethattink

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I thought one of the Tink's (sorry get them confused sometimes) said that he would be updating the app during that first day (which would be handy info for him/ her as then Kenny is doing the running around finding the character times more or less for you)



It may have been both of us. He will be updating the app throughout that first day as he finds out information. Right @kennythepirate ?


----------



## jane2073

We got the email and are not staying onsite that weekend.  We do have a reservation for RH.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hey Gang I just got the following e-mail for the Galactic Gatherings Event:






The Galactic Gathering is just a few days away! We know you may have a few questions as you prepare to travel through the galaxy to the meeting point.  Below you’ll find all the information you need to get ready for this exciting event!


*How do I get there?*

The Galactic Gathering will be held at Darth’s Mall, located at the end of Streets of America, next to ‘Lights, Motors, Action!® Extreme Stunt Show®’.  Event hours are 10am – 3 pm.


Registration will begin at Darth’s Mall when the park opens at 9am.  All adults should be prepared to register in person and have a government-issued photo identification available; attendees under 18 should check-in with their parent/guardian.  Your event registration team will be at the ready to provide an event credential and wristband. Each individual Guest must be present to receive their credential and wristband as well as pick-up any pre-purchased merchandise under their name.


*What is the flow of the event?*


10:00am-3:00pm….Galactic Gathering Registration & Pre-order Product Pickup

10:00am-3:00pm….Watto’s Grotto and X-Wing Collectibles Open for Shopping

10:00am-2:50pm…Star Wars™ D-Tech Me Experience Reservations and Walk-ups Available*

10:00am-3:00pm….Roaming Special Character Appearances

11:00am-3:00pm….Art signing with Raymond Swanland, Acme Archive Artist

12:00pm-3:00pm….Merchandise signing with Ashley Eckstein, Voice of Ahsoka Tano and designer of _Her Universe_ Apparel

2:00pm-3:00pm…Merchandise signing with Disney Design Group Artists Derek Lesinski, Derrick Lirette, John Henselmeier, Maria Clapsis, Ron Cohee, & Quynh Kimball


*_Please see a Cast Member for availability, pricing and figurine options._


*What else do I need to know?*


Darth’s Mall will include two (2) locations during the Galactic Gathering with the following offerings:
*Watto’s Grotto –*Tusken Fridge Raiders Food & Beverage location, _Star Wars™ _Weekends merchandise, Build-Your-Own-Droid, Build-Your-Own-Lightsaber, personalized Aurabesh name tags, _Her Universe_ apparel, Official Pix photographs, toys, plush, and Passholder Event merchandise. 
*X-Wing Collectibles – *_Star Wars™ _D-Tech Me, Dooney & Bourke, Graphic _MagicBands_, Pins, Vinylmation, SMS Audio Listening Station, art and collectibles, and Passholder Event merchandise.
Any Limited Edition items remaining after the Random Selection Process will be offered for sale at the registers in X-Wing Collectibles on a first come, first serve basis.  A shopping list will be distributed at check-in so that you are aware of what items are available.
We encourage you to enjoy your time in Darth’s Mall and enjoy the various offerings and shopping opportunities.  Your Galactic Gathering event items (other than the event credential and lanyard) will be available for pick-up in Watto’s Grotto along with any RSP and pre-ordered merchandise.  Once you pick up these items, you are responsible for them.
Your pre-purchased items can be picked up at any time during the event.  For Guest convenience, we will be offering Package Pickup and Resort Delivery for those Guests who wish to send their purchases to the front of the park or to their Disney Resort. Shipping of Galactic Gathering Gifts, and individual pins is not permitted.  (Please note: delivery times for these options vary.)
Event Guests may leave the event and return throughout the day; please show your event wristband and credential to gain re-admission to the event.
Finally, we’re excited to announce that Official Pix will be joining forces with us in Darth’s Mall this year! In addition to an assortment of officially licensed _STAR WARS_ autographs and photographs, we will be offering a Limited Edition 15 photograph folder set featuring characters represented by our visiting talent for this year’s _Star Wars™ _Weekends. Look for galactically cool images of Emperor Palpatine, Aayla Secura, Sabine Wren, Wicket W. Warrick, Ki-Adi-Mundi, Hera Syndulla, Boba Fett (young & old), Zeb Orrelios, Darth Maul, Ahsoka Tano, Yoda, Chewbacca, Ezra Bridger and Obi-Wan Kenobi! Limited to just 300 sets, these are sure to go quick, so grab yours early at the Galactic Gathering!







We look forward to serving as your hosts for the Galactic Gathering!  If you have any questions or concerns regarding the event, please contact *Disney Events at* *407-827-7600.*

Thank you,

Disney Events
wdw.event.reservations@disneyworld.com


----------



## coluk003

lovethattink said:


> It may have been both of us. He will be updating the app throughout that first day as he finds out information. Right @kennythepirate ?



He has an app?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

^^ PS this scares the hell out of me when I see:

"12:00pm-3:00pm….Merchandise signing with Ashley Eckstein, Voice of Ahsoka Tano and designer of _Her Universe_ Apparel"

Hopefully they will let her sign my poster too! I am planning to buy stuff from her at the event.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

coluk003 said:


> He has an app?



Yes he does, go to your phone's software store... both from droid and iPhone


----------



## lovethattink

coluk003 said:


> He has an app?





The Sunrise Student said:


> Yes he does, go to your phone's software store... both from droid and iPhone



Not really an APP anymore like Character Pro was. It's more of a website with a fee, character locator.


----------



## Barbara C

Hi there - how do I download the app to pre-order for Backlot?

Thanks.


----------



## lovethattink

Barbara C said:


> Hi there - how do I download the app to pre-order for Backlot?
> 
> Thanks.



look for Express Order. It's green in color.


----------



## RedM94

Kaschper said:


> Just got off with the VIP CM to book the Jedi Training for our son. The process was to put in my requested time, then VIP CM passes that info onto Jedi Training and they send me and email with the Jedi Training confirmation info. It doesn't sound like they would turn down your requested time but they wanted to make sure that shows were not almost filled before that day started.
> 
> I had been confused by the time we were to meet for the tour (when we book told 6:45, on confirmation arrival 6:30, later in the confirmation itinerary 6:15 start time). She said; first day May 15 is expected to be very busy so they were aiming for a 6:15 start time to let everyone M&G and shop before breakfast.  The rest of weekend 1 and weekend 5 were still expected to be pretty busy so they were aiming for a 6:30 start.  Weekends 2,3 &4 start time is expected to be about 6:45.
> 
> She also said the VIP tour can have up to 40 people but there is a CM for each 10 guests.  The group will be able to split up and reconvene baised on what rides each guest would perfer doing.  So the group would start together, then split up for rides, then together for Parade etc.  I assume if a large group all wanted say TSMM then several CM would go with that group.
> 
> With regards to Darth's Mall, she said we would be able to get re entry with VIP credentials.



@Kaschper 

Thank you for posting the detailed of your call. The re-entry to Darth's Mall is great news for me as I know the alotted time in the morning will not be enough for my son. 

The wait times for us to get in last year were excessive 
.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

lovethattink said:


> Not really an APP anymore like Character Pro was. It's more of a website with a fee, character locator.


exactly - I signed up for it via the computer and then went to his site and signed in on our ipad so I can access the info via computer or ipad (hint not hauling the computer around SWW! but it's great for at home reference).  I've used his site for a long time so I'm a fan   Saw him in the Darth Maul line last year but didn't have the guts to go say hi!


----------



## lovethattink

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> exactly - I signed up for it via the computer and then went to his site and signed in on our ipad so I can access the info via computer or ipad (hint not hauling the computer around SWW! but it's great for at home reference).  I've used his site for a long time so I'm a fan   Saw him in the Darth Maul line last year but didn't have the guts to go say hi!



he's a great guy. No reason to be afraid of him.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

lovethattink said:


> he's a great guy. No reason to be afraid of him.


oh I'm sure but I just couldn't bring myself to walk up and tell him I'm a fan and I love his site.  I know it's silly but deep down inside me still lurks a shy side.


----------



## Cluelyss

CJK said:


> Those of you who received an email from Disney about this advanced ordering, are you staying at a Disney hotel during this time?  We haven't received the email, and we're staying offsite.  We do have FP's booked in DHS on the 17th though.  We'd like to try it that day at Backlot Express.  I assume anyone can use the app?


The Backlot test was only for a limited period, which ended before SWW. The F! test appears to be ongoing though.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Cluelyss said:


> The Backlot test was only for a limited period, which ended before SWW. The F! test appears to be ongoing though.


 
My email says both, backlot express and fantasmic through the 18th. Wonder if backlot will only work during the week though due to RH...


----------



## Tltorrez

jane2073 said:


> I just got an email from Disney to try the Express Order App.  You can use it to pre-order meals on-the-go for Backlot Express and Fantasmic.  They are testing through May 18th.



Every blogger that's posted about it has ended up ordering food they never got. Apparently the app can't tell when Backlot is closed.


----------



## Kaschper

Barbara C said:


> Hi there - how do I download the app to pre-order for Backlot?
> 
> Thanks.



As per how it usually goes with Disney's IT, I went to the Iphone App Store and the app is not showing up any longer, also the company that made the app Venuenext is also not showing the app (it recognize the company but says they have no apps available).  As a work around I  found http://appsliced.co/app?n=express-order&l=home


----------



## Tltorrez

AThrillingChase said:


> I just got the same email a little bit ago. I have to say I am a little annoyed that I need to download multiple apps for all of this. Wasn't one of the touted bonuses of mde that everything was at your fingertips in one spot.



It's just a test. If they keep it, it will get integrated.

I also saw that in order to order in F! You have to be inside the amphitheater. Except it's really wonky and can't tell the correct location. And from F! There's a $3 deliver charge.


----------



## Tltorrez

CJK said:


> Those of you who received an email from Disney about this advanced ordering, are you staying at a Disney hotel during this time?  We haven't received the email, and we're staying offsite.  We do have FP's booked in DHS on the 17th though.  We'd like to try it that day at Backlot Express.  I assume anyone can use the app?



Yes. Just make sure Backlot is open when you order.


----------



## Tltorrez

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yes - staying onsite.
> 
> I'll take a look out of curiosity, but honestly, I am NOT a fan of trying to decide today what I'll want to eat in 10 days at 4:30PM.



You can order as you're walking I over to backlot. It's not an advance thing. 

Also, it's a limited menu at F! Not sure about Backlot.


----------



## Kaschper

While looking into the fact the express order app was not showing in the apple App Store, I noted a couple of things. 

1. The app is not disneys, the company venuenext runs several apps for venue ordering (like stadiums).  That is probaly why it does not recognize the closing time of Backlot.  It is not integrated with the Disney systems, it's a beta test by Disney.

2. If you look at all the legal info in the menu the app uses a ping of your phone to find you at the venue.  There are serveral privacy settings on your phone that might not allow that info to be given out and may be why food was not delivered.


----------



## Tltorrez

Kaschper said:


> While looking into the fact the express order app was not showing in the apple App Store, I noted a couple of things.
> 
> 1. The app is not disneys, the company venuenext runs several apps for venue ordering (like stadiums).  That is probaly why it does not recognize the closing time of Backlot.  It is not integrated with the Disney systems, it's a beta test by Disney.
> 
> 2. If you look at all the legal info in the menu the app uses a ping of your phone to find you at the venue.  There are serveral privacy settings on your phone that might not allow that info to be given out and may be why food was not delivered.



Makes sense. But also makes it a pretty poor beta test. As with everything else, it seems like they might've skipped most of the rest of the QC process.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I think I went a bit overboard this year lol


----------



## HCinKC

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> exactly - I signed up for it via the computer and then went to his site and signed in on our ipad so I can access the info via computer or ipad (hint not hauling the computer around SWW! but it's great for at home reference).  I've used his site for a long time so I'm a fan   Saw him in the Darth Maul line last year but didn't have the guts to go say hi!


I did the same but also added an icon to my home screen. Super easy and basically makes it like an app.



CampbellzSoup said:


> I think I went a bit overboard this year lol


Lies. It is just right.

Unrelated to SWW, but this thread is so nice lol. What kind of cups does the free icewater come in? Trying to decide if I want to bring a water bottle per person or just a couple, grabbing a cup if needed. Only would do that if I can recycle the cup though. Go earth!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I was able to download the Express Order app with no problem. 

I can view regular Backlot menu items (not RH) and F! ones.


----------



## slaveone

Those are awesome Jedi robes. I was just informed that I need to start building myself armor or costuming. Again.


----------



## slaveone

HCinKC said:


> I did the same but also added an icon to my home screen. Super easy and basically makes it like an app.
> 
> 
> Lies. It is just right.
> 
> Unrelated to SWW, but this thread is so nice lol. What kind of cups does the free icewater come in? Trying to decide if I want to bring a water bottle per person or just a couple, grabbing a cup if needed. Only would do that if I can recycle the cup though. Go earth!


Depends on the spot. Some are kids size some regular soda size. If you have a water bottle you can just fill with ice and water at backlot express on your own.


----------



## Tltorrez

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I was able to download the Express Order app with no problem.
> 
> I can view regular Backlot menu items (not RH) and F! ones.



I got the email too. Not staying onsite but I do have FP+ and RH for the 15th.


----------



## Cynister

I just got my VIP confirmation email. It contains different information than the emails posted earlier so I thought I'd share.

Jedi’s, Padawans, Rebels & the XXX Family,

_Your Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekend – A Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ is just around the corner.  To prepare you for your visit we wanted to provide you with additional information and make sure that the information we have regarding your party is correct:

·Your fellow participants – XX, XX

·Allergies or Special Dietary Restrictions/Concerns? – None

·Will anyone in your party be traveling in a wheelchair or electronic convenience vehicle? - No

·Best contact number to reach you while visiting Walt Disney World? XX

·Will you be arriving at 6:45am at Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window OR at 8:15am for Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby? 6:45am

*Overview of your Ultimate Day at Star Wars*™* Weekends VIP Tour Experience*

Your day will begin with a meet & greet with a character from the Dark Side followed by exclusive shopping time at Darth’s Mall.  Afterwards, breakfast will be served at the Hollywood Brown Derby.  Next you’ll enjoy some of the parks most exciting attractions before heading to your reserved location for the _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade. _Lunch will be served at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano.  During the afternoon, you’ll the have best seats in the house for our most sought after Star Wars™ Weekends offerings at the Theater of the Stars.  After the guided portion of your tour concludes you’ll have a break in the afternoon to enjoy the park on your own or head back to the resort for a well-deserved nap.  Around 8:45pm you’ll have access to the _Feel the Force Dessert Party_ featuring a DJ Dance party, VIP Viewing of the Finale Show – _Summon the Force_ and a great location to view our _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks Finale_.  Here is a snapshot of your day:

*Tip*

Before you arrive download the FREE Aurasma app on your smart phone.  You’ll have a variety of opportunities to enhance your Star Wars Weekends digital experience!  See the link .

*Itinerary with your Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guides*

6:30am  Meet outside Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window

7:15am  Character Meet & Greet and Shopping at Darth’s Mall

8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby

9:15am  Visit some of our most popular attractions

11:00am  VIP Viewing for _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade_

11:45pm  Lunch at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano

1:45pm  VIP Seating for the _Star Wars_™_ Rebels Show_

3:15pm  VIP Seating for the _Stars of the Saga Show_

*Optional Evening Itinerary included in your Ultimate VIP Tour*

7:00pm  VIP Seating for _Obi-Wan & Beyond Show_

8:45pm _Feel the Force Dessert & Dance Party_ Begins

9:30pm _Summon the Force Finale Show_ on the Main Stage

9:45pm _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks_

*Jedi Training Academy Information - Must RSVP via e-mail by Saturday, May X, 2015*

If you have a Padawan between the ages of 4-12 confirmed for _The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekends VIP Tour_, you may pre-book them into one Jedi Training Academy Experience during your vacation stay.  Here are the criteria and instructions:

·Child must have a confirmed, paid reservation to participate in _The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekends VIP Tour_

·You must schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience at least 5 days in advance by calling our office at 407 934-7973

·You may schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience anytime during your vacation stay.

·We suggest that, if possible, you participate on another day, earlier in the day.  Sometimes entertainment may be canceled due to inclement weather

·Once scheduled, you will not be able to change your time.

·If you miss your show or it is canceled due to circumstances beyond our control, it cannot be rescheduled

·You must arrive at ABC Sound Studios Exit/Padawan Check In 30 minutes prior to your reservation to check in for the Jedi Training Academy Experience

·At the check in location, your child must agree to a variety of questions to confirm their interest – _Are you interested in participating?  Do you understand that you can’t switch to the Dark Side?_ etc.

·When you are ready to schedule, please call our Disney Ultimate VIP Tour line at 407 934-7973

*Making it to your VIP Tour on time*

You will need to drive or take a taxi in order to arrive for your tour on time.  Walt Disney World Transportation begins running no earlier than one hour prior to park opening.  If you are staying in the Epcot Resort Area, you can walk from most of those resorts.  You may ask your concierge for your best options.  If you are running late, please call our VIP Tour Coordinator at 407 913-1388 so that we can make arrangements to get you to join the tour in progress.

*Guest Policies for the Ultimate Day at Star Wars™ Weekends*

•Theme Park admission is not included with your tour fee and is required to enter the park

•Guest under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult

•There is a 7 day cancelation policy, after which full price will be forfeited

•Late arrivals may not be able to join the tour promptly

•Tour occurs rain or shine with the exception of severe inclement weather

•Tour itinerary is subject to change without notice

•Food allergies must be mentioned at least 48 hours in advance

•Comfortable shoes are recommended

•Please allow up to one and half hours to travel to your destination when traveling within WDW property

•This tour is wheelchair and ECV accessible, however guest must be able to transfer in order to experience some attractions

•Photography and/or video may not be allowed during certain aspects of this tour

*Do you need to respond to this message?  If so, please reply no later than Saturday, May X, 2015*

You do not need to respond to this message unless any of the following applies to your party :

·We have a wrong or misspelled name or names

·We don’t have the correct cell phone for your travels

·We don’t have your party’s food allergies/restrictions properly notated

·You have a child between the ages of 4-12 years that wishes to participate in the Jedi Training Academy

·You are going to start your tour with breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby not shopping at Darth’s Mall


Please reply via e-mail with any information that we need to add or correct.  If you have questions or need to clarify any of this information  you may reply to this message or call our office at 407 934-7973 and leave a message.  Your calls will be returned as soon as time allows.


----------



## Cluelyss

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I was able to download the Express Order app with no problem.
> 
> I can view regular Backlot menu items (not RH) and F! ones.


I downloaded the app a few nights ago, and now it won't load  Was looking forward to popcorn and beer delivery during F!


----------



## Cluelyss

CampbellzSoup said:


> I think I went a bit overboard this year lol


LOVE!!!!!

So if Mickey is the photo character, are the Chipwoks inside, or gone this year???


----------



## jennab113

I just downloaded the Express Order app and looked through it.  I don't like that it doesn't give you a text description of the items.  And it doesn't allow for customization, so I wouldn't be able to order from it anyway.


----------



## msmama

Ok, I've read all the ways people keep cool. My gut tells my 7 year old with sensory issues isn't going to like the menthol cooling things (though I might). For you native floridians - what is the best cooling gadget?  Misting fan?  Frog togs?  Another brand? 

My son sometimes fights drinking water when he gets too overheated (completely counterintuitive but whatever) so I need to keep him cool in order to keep him hydrated. @lovethattink could you weigh in?


----------



## RedM94

Cynister said:


> I just got my VIP confirmation email. It contains different information than the emails posted earlier so I thought I'd share.
> 
> Jedi’s, Padawans, Rebels & the XXX Family,
> 
> _Your Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekend – A Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ is just around the corner.  To prepare you for your visit we wanted to provide you with additional information and make sure that the information we have regarding your party is correct:
> 
> ·Your fellow participants – XX, XX
> 
> ·Allergies or Special Dietary Restrictions/Concerns? – None
> 
> ·Will anyone in your party be traveling in a wheelchair or electronic convenience vehicle? - No
> 
> ·Best contact number to reach you while visiting Walt Disney World? XX
> 
> ·Will you be arriving at 6:45am at Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window OR at 8:15am for Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby? 6:45am
> 
> *Overview of your Ultimate Day at Star Wars*™* Weekends VIP Tour Experience*
> 
> Your day will begin with a meet & greet with a character from the Dark Side followed by exclusive shopping time at Darth’s Mall.  Afterwards, breakfast will be served at the Hollywood Brown Derby.  Next you’ll enjoy some of the parks most exciting attractions before heading to your reserved location for the _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade. _Lunch will be served at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano.  During the afternoon, you’ll the have best seats in the house for our most sought after Star Wars™ Weekends offerings at the Theater of the Stars.  After the guided portion of your tour concludes you’ll have a break in the afternoon to enjoy the park on your own or head back to the resort for a well-deserved nap.  Around 8:45pm you’ll have access to the _Feel the Force Dessert Party_ featuring a DJ Dance party, VIP Viewing of the Finale Show – _Summon the Force_ and a great location to view our _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks Finale_.  Here is a snapshot of your day:
> 
> *Tip*
> 
> Before you arrive download the FREE Aurasma app on your smart phone.  You’ll have a variety of opportunities to enhance your Star Wars Weekends digital experience!  See the link .
> 
> *Itinerary with your Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guides*
> 
> 6:30am  Meet outside Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window
> 
> 7:15am  Character Meet & Greet and Shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 
> 8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby
> 
> 9:15am  Visit some of our most popular attractions
> 
> 11:00am  VIP Viewing for _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade_
> 
> 11:45pm  Lunch at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano
> 
> 1:45pm  VIP Seating for the _Star Wars_™_ Rebels Show_
> 
> 3:15pm  VIP Seating for the _Stars of the Saga Show_
> 
> *Optional Evening Itinerary included in your Ultimate VIP Tour*
> 
> 7:00pm  VIP Seating for _Obi-Wan & Beyond Show_
> 
> 8:45pm _Feel the Force Dessert & Dance Party_ Begins
> 
> 9:30pm _Summon the Force Finale Show_ on the Main Stage
> 
> 9:45pm _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks_
> 
> *Jedi Training Academy Information - Must RSVP via e-mail by Saturday, May X, 2015*
> 
> If you have a Padawan between the ages of 4-12 confirmed for _The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekends VIP Tour_, you may pre-book them into one Jedi Training Academy Experience during your vacation stay.  Here are the criteria and instructions:
> 
> ·Child must have a confirmed, paid reservation to participate in _The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekends VIP Tour_
> 
> ·You must schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience at least 5 days in advance by calling our office at 407 934-7973
> 
> ·You may schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience anytime during your vacation stay.
> 
> ·We suggest that, if possible, you participate on another day, earlier in the day.  Sometimes entertainment may be canceled due to inclement weather
> 
> ·Once scheduled, you will not be able to change your time.
> 
> ·If you miss your show or it is canceled due to circumstances beyond our control, it cannot be rescheduled
> 
> ·You must arrive at ABC Sound Studios Exit/Padawan Check In 30 minutes prior to your reservation to check in for the Jedi Training Academy Experience
> 
> ·At the check in location, your child must agree to a variety of questions to confirm their interest – _Are you interested in participating?  Do you understand that you can’t switch to the Dark Side?_ etc.
> 
> ·When you are ready to schedule, please call our Disney Ultimate VIP Tour line at 407 934-7973
> 
> *Making it to your VIP Tour on time*
> 
> You will need to drive or take a taxi in order to arrive for your tour on time.  Walt Disney World Transportation begins running no earlier than one hour prior to park opening.  If you are staying in the Epcot Resort Area, you can walk from most of those resorts.  You may ask your concierge for your best options.  If you are running late, please call our VIP Tour Coordinator at 407 913-1388 so that we can make arrangements to get you to join the tour in progress.
> 
> *Guest Policies for the Ultimate Day at Star Wars™ Weekends*
> 
> •Theme Park admission is not included with your tour fee and is required to enter the park
> 
> •Guest under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult
> 
> •There is a 7 day cancelation policy, after which full price will be forfeited
> 
> •Late arrivals may not be able to join the tour promptly
> 
> •Tour occurs rain or shine with the exception of severe inclement weather
> 
> •Tour itinerary is subject to change without notice
> 
> •Food allergies must be mentioned at least 48 hours in advance
> 
> •Comfortable shoes are recommended
> 
> •Please allow up to one and half hours to travel to your destination when traveling within WDW property
> 
> •This tour is wheelchair and ECV accessible, however guest must be able to transfer in order to experience some attractions
> 
> •Photography and/or video may not be allowed during certain aspects of this tour
> 
> *Do you need to respond to this message?  If so, please reply no later than Saturday, May X, 2015*
> 
> You do not need to respond to this message unless any of the following applies to your party :
> 
> ·We have a wrong or misspelled name or names
> 
> ·We don’t have the correct cell phone for your travels
> 
> ·We don’t have your party’s food allergies/restrictions properly notated
> 
> ·You have a child between the ages of 4-12 years that wishes to participate in the Jedi Training Academy
> 
> ·You are going to start your tour with breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby not shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 
> 
> Please reply via e-mail with any information that we need to add or correct.  If you have questions or need to clarify any of this information  you may reply to this message or call our office at 407 934-7973 and leave a message.  Your calls will be returned as soon as time allows.



@Cynister 

Thank you for posting.  What weekend will you be attending?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Cluelyss said:


> LOVE!!!!!
> 
> So if Mickey is the photo character, are the Chipwoks inside, or gone this year???



They're there but it's odd they come separate I'd like them to come together but they come!

I think Mickey should have been the photo character to begin with I will cherish that photo forever!


----------



## slaveone

Frog togs and if heat is going to be really bad I buy the break and twist ice packs you use for sports. Electrolyte powders help the water.


----------



## lovethattink

msmama said:


> Ok, I've read all the ways people keep cool. My gut tells my 7 year old with sensory issues isn't going to like the menthol cooling things (though I might). For you native floridians - what is the best cooling gadget?  Misting fan?  Frog togs?  Another brand?
> 
> My son sometimes fights drinking water when he gets too overheated (completely counterintuitive but whatever) so I need to keep him cool in order to keep him hydrated. @lovethattink could you weigh in?



We spent an arm and a leg on a new cooling vest for ds. It uses four giant "ice packs". They re-freeze at 58 degrees. So no freezer needed!

http://www.disboards.com/threads/st...and-a-day-at-sea.3406184/page-2#post-53615449

He likes the deep pressure it provides.

Best to hydrate before you go to the park and continue while at the park. We all start drinking water the night before. My son loves those canteens or tumblers with a plastic straw. It's the only way I can get him to drink water. He been drinking water like never before after we got him the May the 4th tumbler.

He also like to play with a misting fan. He's been using a MistyMate. No batteries needed, you add water, pump, then push a button at the top. He loves it, but they break easy. He likes the novelty of it. But his broke on May the 4th which caused issues. A rubber band thing on the inside popped off the plunger thing and the pump stopped working. There was no way to fix it.

We've tried so many water based cooling systems, and with the heat and humidity, you have to keep rewetting with cool water. My son's cooling vest is suppose to get him 2 hours of cooling, but his old one lasted about 10 minutes in direct sunlight. Hoping the bigger "ice packs" last at least twice as long.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Cynister said:


> I just got my VIP confirmation email. It contains different information than the emails posted earlier so I thought I'd share.
> 
> Jedi’s, Padawans, Rebels & the XXX Family,
> 
> _Your Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekend – A Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ is just around the corner.  To prepare you for your visit we wanted to provide you with additional information and make sure that the information we have regarding your party is correct:
> 
> ·Your fellow participants – XX, XX
> 
> ·Allergies or Special Dietary Restrictions/Concerns? – None
> 
> ·Will anyone in your party be traveling in a wheelchair or electronic convenience vehicle? - No
> 
> ·Best contact number to reach you while visiting Walt Disney World? XX
> 
> ·Will you be arriving at 6:45am at Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window OR at 8:15am for Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby? 6:45am
> 
> *Overview of your Ultimate Day at Star Wars*™* Weekends VIP Tour Experience*
> 
> Your day will begin with a meet & greet with a character from the Dark Side followed by exclusive shopping time at Darth’s Mall.  Afterwards, breakfast will be served at the Hollywood Brown Derby.  Next you’ll enjoy some of the parks most exciting attractions before heading to your reserved location for the _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade. _Lunch will be served at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano.  During the afternoon, you’ll the have best seats in the house for our most sought after Star Wars™ Weekends offerings at the Theater of the Stars.  After the guided portion of your tour concludes you’ll have a break in the afternoon to enjoy the park on your own or head back to the resort for a well-deserved nap.  Around 8:45pm you’ll have access to the _Feel the Force Dessert Party_ featuring a DJ Dance party, VIP Viewing of the Finale Show – _Summon the Force_ and a great location to view our _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks Finale_.  Here is a snapshot of your day:
> 
> *Tip*
> 
> Before you arrive download the FREE Aurasma app on your smart phone.  You’ll have a variety of opportunities to enhance your Star Wars Weekends digital experience!  See the link .
> 
> *Itinerary with your Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guides*
> 
> 6:30am  Meet outside Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window
> 
> 7:15am  Character Meet & Greet and Shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 
> 8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby
> 
> 9:15am  Visit some of our most popular attractions
> 
> 11:00am  VIP Viewing for _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade_
> 
> 11:45pm  Lunch at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano
> 
> 1:45pm  VIP Seating for the _Star Wars_™_ Rebels Show_
> 
> 3:15pm  VIP Seating for the _Stars of the Saga Show_
> 
> *Optional Evening Itinerary included in your Ultimate VIP Tour*
> 
> 7:00pm  VIP Seating for _Obi-Wan & Beyond Show_
> 
> 8:45pm _Feel the Force Dessert & Dance Party_ Begins
> 
> 9:30pm _Summon the Force Finale Show_ on the Main Stage
> 
> 9:45pm _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks_
> 
> *Jedi Training Academy Information - Must RSVP via e-mail by Saturday, May X, 2015*
> 
> If you have a Padawan between the ages of 4-12 confirmed for _The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekends VIP Tour_, you may pre-book them into one Jedi Training Academy Experience during your vacation stay.  Here are the criteria and instructions:
> 
> ·Child must have a confirmed, paid reservation to participate in _The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekends VIP Tour_
> 
> ·You must schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience at least 5 days in advance by calling our office at 407 934-7973
> 
> ·You may schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience anytime during your vacation stay.
> 
> ·We suggest that, if possible, you participate on another day, earlier in the day.  Sometimes entertainment may be canceled due to inclement weather
> 
> ·Once scheduled, you will not be able to change your time.
> 
> ·If you miss your show or it is canceled due to circumstances beyond our control, it cannot be rescheduled
> 
> ·You must arrive at ABC Sound Studios Exit/Padawan Check In 30 minutes prior to your reservation to check in for the Jedi Training Academy Experience
> 
> ·At the check in location, your child must agree to a variety of questions to confirm their interest – _Are you interested in participating?  Do you understand that you can’t switch to the Dark Side?_ etc.
> 
> ·When you are ready to schedule, please call our Disney Ultimate VIP Tour line at 407 934-7973
> 
> *Making it to your VIP Tour on time*
> 
> You will need to drive or take a taxi in order to arrive for your tour on time.  Walt Disney World Transportation begins running no earlier than one hour prior to park opening.  If you are staying in the Epcot Resort Area, you can walk from most of those resorts.  You may ask your concierge for your best options.  If you are running late, please call our VIP Tour Coordinator at 407 913-1388 so that we can make arrangements to get you to join the tour in progress.
> 
> *Guest Policies for the Ultimate Day at Star Wars™ Weekends*
> 
> •Theme Park admission is not included with your tour fee and is required to enter the park
> 
> •Guest under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult
> 
> •There is a 7 day cancelation policy, after which full price will be forfeited
> 
> •Late arrivals may not be able to join the tour promptly
> 
> •Tour occurs rain or shine with the exception of severe inclement weather
> 
> •Tour itinerary is subject to change without notice
> 
> •Food allergies must be mentioned at least 48 hours in advance
> 
> •Comfortable shoes are recommended
> 
> •Please allow up to one and half hours to travel to your destination when traveling within WDW property
> 
> •This tour is wheelchair and ECV accessible, however guest must be able to transfer in order to experience some attractions
> 
> •Photography and/or video may not be allowed during certain aspects of this tour
> 
> *Do you need to respond to this message?  If so, please reply no later than Saturday, May X, 2015*
> 
> You do not need to respond to this message unless any of the following applies to your party :
> 
> ·We have a wrong or misspelled name or names
> 
> ·We don’t have the correct cell phone for your travels
> 
> ·We don’t have your party’s food allergies/restrictions properly notated
> 
> ·You have a child between the ages of 4-12 years that wishes to participate in the Jedi Training Academy
> 
> ·You are going to start your tour with breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby not shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 
> 
> Please reply via e-mail with any information that we need to add or correct.  If you have questions or need to clarify any of this information  you may reply to this message or call our office at 407 934-7973 and leave a message.  Your calls will be returned as soon as time allows.


Trying to figure out the differences... The aurasma app mention, and the deadline to respond to the email?


----------



## soniam

RedM94 said:


> @Cynister
> 
> Thank you for posting.  What weekend will you be attending?



I looked at the roll call thread below. @Cynister will be doing the VIP on 5/24 (weekend II). Weekend II has 4 shows: Rebels, SOTS, Ewok, and Obi Wan. The email only lists 3. Hopefully, that's just a generic email, and all weekends get all available shows. It was confirmed that DPP would, assuming that info was correct to begin with.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/


----------



## Candleshoe

The Sunrise Student said:


> ^^ PS this scares the hell out of me when I see:
> 
> "12:00pm-3:00pm….Merchandise signing with Ashley Eckstein, Voice of Ahsoka Tano and designer of _Her Universe_ Apparel"
> 
> Hopefully they will let her sign my poster too! I am planning to buy stuff from her at the event.


  I wouldn't get your hopes up too much.  Signing events are usually pretty restricted.


----------



## SnowChaser

We have the following set, and I'm wondering if it's too much to cram in:

11am motorcade (FtF)
11:35 Star Tours FP
12:10  Hollywood Brown Derby

This seemed perfect to me at first, but I'm having doubts now about that FP time. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Cynister

RedM94 said:


> @Cynister
> 
> Thank you for posting.  What weekend will you be attending?



Yep, like Sonia said, week 2.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Trying to figure out the differences... The aurasma app mention, and the deadline to respond to the email?



The differences I noticed were the instructions to email RSVP rather than call as well as the difference in shows.



soniam said:


> I looked at the roll call thread below. @Cynister will be doing the VIP on 5/24 (weekend II). Weekend II has 4 shows: Rebels, SOTS, Ewok, and Obi Wan. The email only lists 3. Hopefully, that's just a generic email, and all weekends get all available shows. It was confirmed that DPP would, assuming that info was correct to begin with.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/



I noticed 1 was missing as well. Not sure what to think of it.


----------



## Monykalyn

CampbellzSoup said:


> I think I went a bit overboard this year lol



You guys look great!


----------



## katrina1122

We got the email to test the food pre-order app too. I'm not going to bother, it just seems like more effort that it will be worth. We eat when we get hungry and I don't want to have to hike to the pick up point if we are on the other end of the park.


----------



## mykidsrqts

yulilin3 said:


> Guinea Pigs are useful that way. I'll be posting constantly on Friday, I'll talk to each character handler to get a tentative schedule and post it here in real time so people coming Saturday have an idea on schedules. Let's see how many characters I can meet that day


Thanks! We'll be there all day Saturday.


----------



## loribird

yulilin3 said:


> Guinea Pigs are useful that way. I'll be posting constantly on Friday, I'll talk to each character handler to get a tentative schedule and post it here in real time so people coming Saturday have an idea on schedules. Let's see how many characters I can meet that day


 
Thanks very much for this! I am going weekend four, so I will be glued to this thread watching everyone else's updates. I am waiting for the character schedules before I put together my final touring plans


----------



## Monykalyn

loribird said:


> Thanks very much for this! I am going weekend four, so I will be glued to this thread watching everyone else's updates. I am waiting for the character schedules before I put together my final touring plans



We will be there weekend IV (Fri/Sat) and Fri of weekend V. Was starting to feel I was going to be alone on Weekend IV as so many will be in the Guinea Pig Weekend! Although it will be easier to get a plan after the first couple weekends reports.


----------



## SnowChaser

Just dropped a Galactic Breakfast 5/22 8am for 2


----------



## Teamanderson

Anyone else having trouble looking for RH openings? It won't let me click on any dates, they are all greyed out


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Monykalyn said:


> You guys look great!



Thank you SO much it took a LOT to get him in those robes too! But when we did we felt like super stars I gotta be honest leading up to it I felt so nervous but everyone was saying we looked awesome and people took pictures of US too it was awesome!

The characters loved them too! I got them on Amazon for 40 each and the sabers for 4 dollars each too it looks like since Star Wars weekend is coming they jacked the prices up too which isn't nice.

Star Wars with Disney characters is nothing but perfection for me it was an amazing experience I wouldn't trade it for the world 

DH was whining how 50s prime time looked better ...now I have an excuse to go back 

PS this is NOT an inexpensive experience...the two of us WITHOUT fantastic and with tip was $140.00. So just brace yourself!


----------



## loribird

Monykalyn said:


> We will be there weekend IV (Fri/Sat) and Fri of weekend V. Was starting to feel I was going to be alone on Weekend IV as so many will be in the Guinea Pig Weekend! Although it will be easier to get a plan after the first couple weekends reports.


 
I will see you there on Weekend IV! It's going to be exciting watching all the updates and using the info to plan, but it will be hard waiting so long for the trip!



Teamanderson said:


> Anyone else having trouble looking for RH openings? It won't let me click on any dates, they are all greyed out


 
I don't even see Rebel Hangar showing up to try to book...


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Anyone else having trouble looking for RH openings? It won't let me click on any dates, they are all greyed out


The page has been down all day. Someone reported they couldn't even cancel a reservation for it.


----------



## Da Splatter Man

I'm going to SWW either may 15th or 16th. Is their any bonus for going opening day or is better to go the 16th because opening day is probably super crowded? Looking to buy some sweet merch and it seems no really big stars will be there except in June. Any advice would be awesome!


----------



## kennythepirate

lovethattink said:


> It may have been both of us. He will be updating the app throughout that first day as he finds out information. Right @kennythepirate ?


Yes, always do this.  Not only first day, but repeated through the weekends.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## CampbellzSoup

kennythepirate said:


> Yes, always do this.  Not only first day, but repeated through the weekends.



Kenny just make sure you note Mickey is the character photo for the diner this year it's an excellent photo too!  Also your site is awesome I use my character locator app while I'm down here and it's PERFECT.

Btw the WHOLE Hollywood Studios was in line for Baymax...

Are you guys excited or WHAT for Star Wars weekend!?   I have a huge feeling that once the new movies come out this weekend is going to be jam pack booked so this to me is the last fan event before it explodes!


----------



## AngiTN

Well, we ended up with a long and busy evening and didn't get started on watch Star Wars (New Hope) till late. DGD fell asleep.

But DH and I are still watching. I'm honestly not sure how long it's been since I've been the original. I was a young girl when it came out and was old enough to have seen it dozens of times in the theater, standing in the long lines with all the sold out showings. It may have been a long time but I still remember most of it word for world.


----------



## Metz172

Monykalyn said:


> We will be there weekend IV (Fri/Sat) and Fri of weekend V. Was starting to feel I was going to be alone on Weekend IV as so many will be in the Guinea Pig Weekend! Although it will be easier to get a plan after the first couple weekends reports.


 We will be there weekend 4 too.  You won't be alone


----------



## coluk003

Weekend 4 also.


----------



## markmcalear

Weather not looking too good next week


----------



## xApril

My friend had never seen the original trilogy, only the prequels so I've had her watch Episode IV and V these past two days. She really likes it and is now excited to go to SWW with me! Only a few days away! I even got her to agree to camp out with me.


----------



## Tltorrez

SnowChaser said:


> We have the following set, and I'm wondering if it's too much to cram in:
> 
> 11am motorcade (FtF)
> 11:35 Star Tours FP
> 12:10  Hollywood Brown Derby
> 
> This seemed perfect to me at first, but I'm having doubts now about that FP time.
> 
> Thoughts?



Seems ok to me.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Thank you Obi-Wan Kenobi & DisneyDiningBuddy ! ! !
I just got an alert at 3am pst and booked a FTF PP for May 16th !
I'm sooooooo excited !


----------



## Tltorrez

Da Splatter Man said:


> I'm going to SWW either may 15th or 16th. Is their any bonus for going opening day or is better to go the 16th because opening day is probably super crowded? Looking to buy some sweet merch and it seems no really big stars will be there except in June. Any advice would be awesome!



to the Weekend I Guinea Pig Garrison. The only difference, as far as I can tell is the dealers. if you're looking for limited edition merchandise, go on the 15th. Otherwise avoid the 15th or shop later in the day to avoid all the dealers. Nothing else special on Day 1. Also by Day 2 things like character locations and schedules will be posted. Or you can just wing it like Many of us on the 15th.


----------



## mrsb2009

Not sure this is the right place but I have  rebel hangar reservation for sun 31 May at 8.05 that I don't need any more, does anybody still need one, if you let me know I'll release it at a time that suits you to try and get it


----------



## msmama

6 days until we get on a plane bound for 2 weekends of SWW (not to mention that the splurge of staying at BC because of their awesome pool) and as soon as he finished getting dressed, my 7 year old and I are heading off to the doctor to make sure he didn't fracture his arm yesterday being stupid.  

Wish us luck.


----------



## wdwalice

msmama said:


> 6 days until we get on a plane bound for 2 weekends of SWW (not to mention that the splurge of staying at BC because of their awesome pool) and as soon as he finished getting dressed, my 7 year old and I are heading off to the doctor to make sure he didn't fracture his arm yesterday being stupid.
> 
> Wish us luck.


Good Luck!!!


----------



## pookadoo77

mrsb2009 said:


> Not sure this is the right place but I have  rebel hangar reservation for sun 31 May at 8.05 that I don't need any more, does anybody still need one, if you let me know I'll release it at a time that suits you to try and get it



I shared this on the SWW facebook cancellation page, hope its ok and that it is bookable. RH is no longer searchable on disney site right now so may need to wait and see if it becomes searchable. ADR swaps for it have to my knowledge not been working.... maybe hold on to it for a lil bit if possible..


----------



## Tltorrez

markmcalear said:


> Weather not looking too good next week



Accuweather isn't showing anything significant. Upper 80s next weekend. That would be a plus. 

Of course it will all change again before we get there.


----------



## Tltorrez

msmama said:


> 6 days until we get on a plane bound for 2 weekends of SWW (not to mention that the splurge of staying at BC because of their awesome pool) and as soon as he finished getting dressed, my 7 year old and I are heading off to the doctor to make sure he didn't fracture his arm yesterday being stupid.
> 
> Wish us luck.



Good luck!


----------



## Tltorrez

I got a little panicky see the "2 days" this morning. We're in the midst of working with a home stager so I'm a bit more frazzled than I'd like to be.


----------



## BrittneyMarie

You guys!!! I graduated from nursing school last night and we leave TOMORROW!!!! 

I'll probably lose track of this thread between tomorrow and next weekend, but hopefully I'll run into some of you on the Chewy run on the 16th (we also have FtF that day)


----------



## CampbellzSoup

BrittneyMarie said:


> You guys!!! I graduated from nursing school last night and we leave TOMORROW!!!!
> 
> I'll probably lose track of this thread between tomorrow and next weekend, but hopefully I'll run into some of you on the Chewy run on the 16th (we also have FtF that day)



Congrats!!!!!!! Are you an RN now?


----------



## kpd6901

Just an FYI...not SWW related, but definitely SW.  A lifelong SW fan who spent entire days as a kid watching all 3 movies back to back.  (Yes, I regret discarding my old VHS's for the DVD's - so now I don't have the originals:  Han shot first and the Ewok celebration sucks now).  But I hadn't gotten the Blu-rays, but just got the digital copies on VUDU.  DELETED SCENES!!!!  OMG, a Wampa inside Echo Base!?!!?  Seeing all the old, original footage as old as I am was soooo cool!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

A friend of mine just posted this on FB and tagged me in it. From back in the day... LOL!


----------



## Tltorrez

BrittneyMarie said:


> You guys!!! I graduated from nursing school last night and we leave TOMORROW!!!!
> 
> I'll probably lose track of this thread between tomorrow and next weekend, but hopefully I'll run into some of you on the Chewy run on the 16th (we also have FtF that day)



Congratulations! Have fun!


----------



## MooksterL1

msmama said:


> 6 days until we get on a plane bound for 2 weekends of SWW (not to mention that the splurge of staying at BC because of their awesome pool) and as soon as he finished getting dressed, my 7 year old and I are heading off to the doctor to make sure he didn't fracture his arm yesterday being stupid.
> 
> Wish us luck.


Eek!  Good luck!!


----------



## lovethattink

@msmama , sure hope he didn't fracture his arm!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to try and read back all the pages I missed in the half of a day I didn't check 
If anyone asked something and another posted didn't already answer please ask again.
I still haven't read the specifics on GG so I'm going to that post first...I did see the 2 different sides of Darth's Mall, won't give an opinion until we get first hand account on how that's working. At first I thought that it was going to be a pain to have to check out 2 times, once if it's a collectible you're searching for and second if it's just general merchandise.
But it might help with the lines to get inside since it looks like you can chose between one room or the other. The other thing is that if you have a DTech reservation you might need to go back outside and make the line for the regular merchandise.
Like I said I won't say anything else until we get first hand accounts


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> 6 days until we get on a plane bound for 2 weekends of SWW (not to mention that the splurge of staying at BC because of their awesome pool) and as soon as he finished getting dressed, my 7 year old and I are heading off to the doctor to make sure he didn't fracture his arm yesterday being stupid.
> 
> Wish us luck.


OMG I hope he's Ok


----------



## tschaan

Disaholic73 said:


> Congratulations on the run!
> I can be a bit of a show off so here are my RunDisney medals from last year and no Disney run is complete without stopping for a very special pic



Awesome! We did the Rebel Challenge in January and are doing Wine and Dine in November for this year's Coast to Coast.


----------



## yulilin3

@CampbellzSoup  you guys look amazing!! That's an awesome picture


----------



## yulilin3

@The Sunrise Student and @lovethattink could you guys please post here or send me a text with the picture of the list of limited edition items still available on your GG day? I saw on the email you'll receive a shopping list of what's available. I'm assuming you'll get it when you check in


----------



## CampbellzSoup

yulilin3 said:


> @CampbellzSoup  you guys look amazing!! That's an awesome picture



Thanks I'm betting when you go your gonna have awesome pictures to share with us too!


----------



## yulilin3

CampbellzSoup said:


> Thanks I'm betting when you go your gonna have awesome pictures to share with us too!


We want to get pics with you guys


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> @The Sunrise Student and @lovethattink could you guys please post here or send me a text with the picture of the list of limited edition items still available on your GG day? I saw on the email you'll receive a shopping list of what's available. I'm assuming you'll get it when you check in



Last year, they gave us a list of the LE merchandise. I think it had grayed out what was already sold out.

I'll send texts. For some reason, most of the pictures I take on my phone says file to big after it tries to load it here.

My guess is that the LE stuff will be in "Oaken's/AFI shop" and the rest of the merchandise will be in the "snowground/Showcase" building.

I'd bet once SWW opens, the LE shop will only be accessible after first going through the non-LE shop, if it's the same set up as for FSF. But I guess we'll find out Thursday.


----------



## mmafan

CampbellzSoup said:


> I think I went a bit overboard this year lol


there no such thing as going overboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

This is my daughter's physical science teacher, another SW fan, he asked for this picture after last night's show. I just love teachers that get it, you know


----------



## drlaurafsu

For hydrating kids we got our son a kids size camelbak. We fill it with ice and water at the hotel....as much ice as we can pack in, then use the ice water refills to top off during the day. DS loves it and I don't have to constantly remind him do drink water...just to go to the bathroom! Lol! We got ours from Amazon. 

I am contemplating taking it to see if I can get the rebel logo embroidered on it!


----------



## RedM94

A little off topic, but still SW related.  Last evening my son and I watched SW episode I. We want to watch all six prior to our SWW trip.  I am sure others have noticed this and maybe it was mentioned here, but while watching Padme address the senate, my son says "ET!" ET is on the senate.  

I asked what he was talking about, he said he saw ET.  I laughed and told him he was crazy.  So he rewinds and pauses the movie and says right there.  I had to walk up to the TV to see it, but sure enough, there was ET.


----------



## mmafan

Mother's Day!!!! Delivered just on time. To bad too hot for her to use next week.


----------



## mmafan

From last year.


----------



## lovethattink

RedM94 said:


> A little off topic, but still SW related.  Last evening my son and I watched SW episode I. We want to watch all six prior to our SWW trip.  I am sure others have noticed this and maybe it was mentioned here, but while watching Padme address the senate, my son says "ET!" ET is on the senate.
> 
> I asked what he was talking about, he said he saw ET.  I laughed and told him he was crazy.  So he rewinds and pauses the movie and says right there.  I had to walk up to the TV to see it, but sure enough, there was ET.



Yes! He's right. A while back there was a photo going around fb of Yoda being in ET and ET being in the senate.


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> A little off topic, but still SW related.  Last evening my son and I watched SW episode I. We want to watch all six prior to our SWW trip.  I am sure others have noticed this and maybe it was mentioned here, but while watching Padme address the senate, my son says "ET!" ET is on the senate.
> 
> I asked what he was talking about, he said he saw ET.  I laughed and told him he was crazy.  So he rewinds and pauses the movie and says right there.  I had to walk up to the TV to see it, but sure enough, there was ET.


I found this out when I got the complete blu ray set. I was watching the movies with commentary and one of them pointed out the ET family. I love watching the movies with commentary


----------



## jennab113

Yoda in E.T. 
http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/File:Yoda_in_ET.jpg


----------



## Monykalyn

CampbellzSoup said:


> Kenny just make sure you note Mickey is the character photo for the diner this year it's an excellent photo too!  Also your site is awesome I use my character locator app while I'm down here and it's PERFECT.
> 
> Btw the WHOLE Hollywood Studios was in line for Baymax...
> 
> Are you guys excited or WHAT for Star Wars weekend!?   I have a huge feeling that once the new movies come out this weekend is going to be jam pack booked so this to me is the last fan event before it explodes!


There is always Celebration in London next year...


----------



## AuntieK

yulilin3 said:


> This is my daughter's physical science teacher, another SW fan, he asked for this picture after last night's show. I just love teachers that get it, you know



I love it!  I've shared before that our last name is Wookey.   One of my niece's middle school teachers played this video in front of her entire class:


----------



## Monykalyn

a little late but did you guys see this?


----------



## lovethattink

Monykalyn said:


> There is always Celebration in London next year...



It's time for another Orlando celebration!


----------



## alayne

The Rebel Hangar is missing from the Disney Website. Did anyone else notice this? I was checking to see if I could get my whole party together and it is no longer there. I called Disney and the CM said she can see it in her system but she also could not see it on the web page.


----------



## cvjpirate

alayne said:


> The Rebel Hangar is missing from the Disney Website. Did anyone else notice this? I was checking to see if I could get my whole party together and it is no longer there. I called Disney and the CM said she can see it in her system but she also could not see it on the web page.



It hasn't been there for a few days. If you look for Star Wars Weekend it is still listed there but not in the dinning links, you will see Donald there.


----------



## alayne

So do you think there is a problem or do you think it has been removed for good. We have 2 reservations but they are each for a party of 2 and at different times. We don't mind splitting up but I was hoping that I might get lucky and find a reservation for all of us together.


----------



## BrittneyMarie

CampbellzSoup said:


> Congrats!!!!!!! Are you an RN now?


As soon as I take my boards!


----------



## Lizzim

Have there been any reviews of the Character breakfast yet?


----------



## cvjpirate

alayne said:


> So do you think there is a problem or do you think it has been removed for good. We have 2 reservations but they are each for a party of 2 and at different times. We don't mind splitting up but I was hoping that I might get lucky and find a reservation for all of us together.



I believe they are having IT issues with it plus they keep changing it as they are now going to offer it more than just weekends from the post I have read here. Others with more knowledge than me can give more info.


----------



## soniam

Lizzim said:


> Have there been any reviews of the Character breakfast yet?



I don't think so, but Yulilin posted this video.


----------



## yulilin3

Lizzim said:


> Have there been any reviews of the Character breakfast yet?


there's a comprehensive video of both meals from this year on the first post.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I don't think so, but Yulilin posted this video.


posted at the same time


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> posted at the same time



Jinx


----------



## paysensmom

Was there a different thread on the Star Wars posters from the Cheerios boxes? Wondering what everyone is getting


----------



## slaveone

Have all posters now except empire.


----------



## HCinKC

kpd6901 said:


> Just an FYI...not SWW related, but definitely SW.  A lifelong SW fan who spent entire days as a kid watching all 3 movies back to back.  (Yes, I regret discarding my old VHS's for the DVD's - so now I don't have the originals:  Han shot first and the Ewok celebration sucks now).  But I hadn't gotten the Blu-rays, but just got the digital copies on VUDU.  DELETED SCENES!!!!  OMG, a Wampa inside Echo Base!?!!?  Seeing all the old, original footage as old as I am was soooo cool!


That is super cool! I do still have my old VHS, but they aren't in very good shape anymore. Well, at least not 4. We ended up watching the rest on DVD. My VHS of 4 is the first SW ODS watched, and he still loved it even though it was all grainy and shaky lol. A true fan was born!



drlaurafsu said:


> For hydrating kids we got our son a kids size camelbak. We fill it with ice and water at the hotel....as much ice as we can pack in, then use the ice water refills to top off during the day. DS loves it and I don't have to constantly remind him do drink water...just to go to the bathroom! Lol! We got ours from Amazon.


This is what my son has used since about 18 moonths, and he's 6 now. @msmama  They have lots of fun designs, so I bet your son could pick something out. We also have a Thermos brand insulated metal one that has Vader on it. Maybe he would like that. I got it at TRU, but Target may have it, and I know Target has the Camelbacks.



RedM94 said:


> A little off topic, but still SW related.  Last evening my son and I watched SW episode I. We want to watch all six prior to our SWW trip.  I am sure others have noticed this and maybe it was mentioned here, but while watching Padme address the senate, my son says "ET!" ET is on the senate.
> 
> I asked what he was talking about, he said he saw ET.  I laughed and told him he was crazy.  So he rewinds and pauses the movie and says right there.  I had to walk up to the TV to see it, but sure enough, there was ET.


Ha, yes! It was a deal that Lucas and Spielberg made to have one another's characters in the other's movie.



paysensmom said:


> Was there a different thread on the Star Wars posters from the Cheerios boxes? Wondering what everyone is getting


Not a different thread. I have gotten the Target exclusive with all 6 movies on one, New Hope, and Phantom Menace x2. Gonna run over to HyVee today because there's is on sale for 1.88.


----------



## HCinKC

AuntieK said:


> I love it!  I've shared before that our last name is Wookey.   One of my niece's middle school teachers played this video in front of her entire class:


Oh. Em. Gee. I love this. I want to high five this kid.


----------



## HCinKC

Why not post three times in a row? I watched another parody video that came up after AuntieK's. So funny and true, and I wanted to share.


----------



## kpd6901

jennab113 said:


> Yoda in E.T.
> http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/File:Yoda_in_ET.jpg


I forget where I saw it, but there is a theory about how Star Wars is about ancient earth legend...since you can find C3PO and R2-D2 in the hieroglyphics in Raiders of the Lost Ark...so all three movies are connected.


----------



## kpd6901

HCinKC said:


> Why not post three times in a row? I watched another parody video that came up after AuntieK's. So funny and true, and I wanted to share.


Every time I hear the song on the radio, I sing along to this.


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> This is my daughter's physical science teacher, another SW fan, he asked for this picture after last night's show. I just love teachers that get it, you know



@yulilin3

That is an awesome picture.


----------



## RedM94

@jennab113 Thank you for posting the picture of today in ET.  Can't wait to show my son.


----------



## kpd6901

kpd6901 said:


> I forget where I saw it, but there is a theory about how Star Wars is about ancient earth legend...since you can find C3PO and R2-D2 in the hieroglyphics in Raiders of the Lost Ark...so all three movies are connected.



Actually, here it is:  http://geektyrant.com/news/explanation-of-how-indiana-jones-star-wars-and-et-share-the-same-universe


----------



## AThrillingChase

kpd6901 said:


> Actually, here it is:  http://geektyrant.com/news/explanation-of-how-indiana-jones-star-wars-and-et-share-the-same-universe




Aaand I ended up reading articles for a half hour from that site!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

We shortened up our trip to just one weekend and I have our FTF Premium reservation for 4 for Fri May 22nd and my nephews for 4 on Sunday May 24th to release.  I also got a different day for our Sci Fi Galactic bkfst so I have an 8am for May 16th for 2ppl.  If anyone is interested please PM me and let me know - I'll hang on to them for a day or two before releasing.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

slaveone said:


> Have all posters now except empire.


we have Empire looking to trade for Attack of the Clones - first weekend - just throwing it out there


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

paysensmom said:


> Was there a different thread on the Star Wars posters from the Cheerios boxes? Wondering what everyone is getting



I was in target and got the poster with all 6 movies on it.  I was a bit surprised because everyone had been talking about the individual posters and when I saw the box I just picked it up without realizing there was one with all of them on it!


----------



## Kaschper

With all this talk of posters, does anyone know the size of last years Disney Star Wars Weekends poster?  I would like to bring a shipping tube with us but I don't know how long I need to buy.


----------



## msmama

No broken bones!!!  Think it's okay if I wrap m in bubble wrap until we leave on Friday?  Thanks for all the luck.


----------



## xApril

Kaschper said:


> With all this talk of posters, does anyone know the size of last years Disney Star Wars Weekends poster?  I would like to bring a shipping tube with us but I don't know how long I need to buy.


 
I was hoping my tube would have the dimensions on it, but it didn't so I measured it for you!  It's about 36 inches long and 24 inches wide.


----------



## RedM94

Kaschper said:


> With all this talk of posters, does anyone know the size of last years Disney Star Wars Weekends poster?  I would like to bring a shipping tube with us but I don't know how long I need to buy.



@Kaschper 

If it is like the past years, the posters come in a sturdy tube.


----------



## Kaschper

Thank you both, great information.  Is the tube in comes in strong enough to ship it in or would you let the Delta have a go at it?


----------



## slaveone

No problem with a trade But not sure if I can make weekend 1.


----------



## coluk003

slaveone said:


> No problem with a trade But not sure if I can make weekend 1.


Who are you responding to?


----------



## Fire14

Kaschper said:


> Thank you both, great information.  Is the tube in comes in strong enough to ship it in or would you let the Delta have a go at it?



I got ours home via suitcase wrapped in clothes


----------



## slaveone

Was repLying to good morning dewdrop.


----------



## RedM94

Kaschper said:


> Thank you both, great information.  Is the tube in comes in strong enough to ship it in or would you let the Delta have a go at it?



@Kaschper 

It is sturdy enough to transport, not sure I would not Mail the poster in the tube it comes in.


----------



## slaveone

Was repLying to good morning dewdrop.


----------



## wdhinn89

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> A friend of mine just posted this on FB and tagged me in it. From back in the day... LOL!


They need to bring this show back!!!


----------



## lvstitch

Anyone follow Carrie Fisher on Twitter?  I think she might be off her meds.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lvstitch said:


> Anyone follow Carrie Fisher on Twitter?  I think she might be off her meds.


The posts about Gary, getting her phone wet, and travails with rice?  Yup.  Mind you, I think her tweets are kinda' always like this... Love her no matter what.


----------



## yulilin3

Watching Attack of the Clones with commentary...cause if you're a SW fan you must watch all  the movies


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

We started watching Star Wars Rebels... finally convinced the kids to give it a shot.  We're 3 episodes in and they said "that's pretty good..."

They were sold when I told them we may run into those guys in SWW, and don't they want to know who they are?!

Star Wars indoctrination must be complete...


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We started watching Star Wars Rebels... finally convinced the kids to give it a shot.  We're 3 episodes in and they said "that's pretty good..."
> 
> They were sold when I told them we may run into those guys in SWW, and don't they want to know who they are?!
> 
> Star Wars indoctrination must be complete...


It keeps getting better...I wasn't convinced at first but after I really enjoyed it


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> Watching Attack of the Clones with commentary...cause if you're a SW fan you must watch all  the movies



@yulilin3 

My son and I just started attack of the clones also.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

slaveone said:


> No problem with a trade But not sure if I can make weekend 1.


maybe we could meet up with Yuillin and give her our Empire poster then you could meet up with her (whatever weekend) and give her the Attack of the Clones (if you have it / don't want it) and then we'll be back down in September and we could meet her again - humm that sounded simplier in my head.....


----------



## slaveone

Watching season one of clone wars With family. Been a good binge.


----------



## slaveone

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> maybe we could meet up with Yuillin and give her our Empire poster then you could meet up with her (whatever weekend) and give her the Attack of the Clones (if you have it / don't want it) and then we'll be back down in September and we could meet her again - humm that sounded simplier in my head.....


Just let me check my schedule
I am planning to hit for a day but just found out I am doggy sitting.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

slaveone said:


> Just let me check my schedule
> I am planning to hit for a day but just found out I am doggy sitting.


great - we will be arriving this coming Wednesday and departing the following Tuesday - just mentioning it in case you'll be in a park one of those days!  DD really likes the Attack of the Clones poster and would love to have it!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

slaveone said:


> Watching season one of clone wars With family. Been a good binge.



We just finished season one.  Starting two.  Boycotted it for a while cause of Lucas' disowning of the original clone wars cartoon that we really enjoyed.

Finally decided to go back and watch it because ahsoka showed up in rebels.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Watching Attack of the Clones with commentary...cause if you're a SW fan you must watch all  the movies



Your a brave woman.

Not a fan of the prequels at all except for the soundtracks and Darth maul.


----------



## slaveone

The prequelS in short. Oh look it's the chosen one and ooo there are duel bladed sabers. Hey we got an army of clones and a bouncing yoda. Hey I'm evil now I blame my marriage. Hey the bad guy is the chancellor. Kill the Jedi. Noooo lava.


----------



## mamadragona

I started the kids on Rebels last night.

My favorite parody, and stuck in my head:


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

GUYS it's soooo close!!!!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

yulilin3 said:


> Watching Attack of the Clones with commentary...cause if you're a SW fan you must watch all  the movies


Have you ever watched them with a RiffTrax? It's a mp3 file you can sync up to the movie and it's the MST3K boys poking hilarious fun at movies. The prequels are great, the Twilight films exceptionally so. Highly recommend if you don't mind a bit of fun poked at the fandom as well.


----------



## yulilin3

Mimsy Borogove said:


> Have you ever watched them with a RiffTrax? It's a mp3 file you can sync up to the movie and it's the MST3K boys poking hilarious fun at movies. The prequels are great, the Twilight films exceptionally so. Highly recommend if you don't mind a bit of fun poked at the fandom as well.


I'm going to have to try that


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> GUYS it's soooo close!!!!


Can't wait to see it tomorrow. So close


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Tad bit OT, but fun, Twilight RiffTrax sampler.


----------



## jdmccon7

I had to travel for work this week and was unable to keep up with this thread.  Weren't you nearing page 400 this time last week?!?!  I can't figure out how to go to a particular page so the 400 number is from memory.  Even if it was higher than that....685 today!  Wow, just wow!

Even without reading last week I was able to snag a Rebel Lounge thanks to you.   So again, thank you all very much.


----------



## loribird

Okay, so random question on a Saturday afternoon. Dows anyo ne know if the popcorn buckets last year sold out?


----------



## yulilin3

loribird said:


> Okay, so random question on a Saturday afternoon. Dows anyo ne know if the popcorn buckets last year sold out?


I don't remember the popcorn bucket selling out but I know for a fact that the stormtrooper stein did.They sold out weekend 2 but then they had them back for weekend 4 and 5. As soon as I saw them back I bought one for a friend of ours that was coming weekend 5


----------



## Gianfootography

loribird said:


> Okay, so random question on a Saturday afternoon. Dows anyo ne know if the popcorn buckets last year sold out?


I got mine the second to last weekend last year.


----------



## MooksterL1

Not SW related, but I ordered my youngest ds a fleece pillowcase and it turned out so cute I had to share.


----------



## yulilin3

jdmccon7 said:


> I had to travel for work this week and was unable to keep up with this thread.  Weren't you nearing page 400 this time last week?!?!  I can't figure out how to go to a particular page so the 400 number is from memory.  Even if it was higher than that....685 today!  Wow, just wow!
> 
> Even without reading last week I was able to snag a Rebel Lounge thanks to you.   So again, thank you all very much.


it took me a while to figure it out. But you see the page numbers in blue, there's a little arrow, you can just hold the arrow until you arrive at the desired page instead of going one by one


----------



## lovethattink

loribird said:


> Okay, so random question on a Saturday afternoon. Dows anyo ne know if the popcorn buckets last year sold out?



Last year, they did not sell out of Darth Vader popcorn buckets. In fact, last time I walked by the little stand across from TSMM they still had them and the trooper mugs.


----------



## JayLeeJay

For the Aurebesh name tags, are there other sayings/pictures you can have added along with your name? I am thinking of making a trip over for the last weekend of the Flower and Garden festival and then stopping by HS to check things out before my actual trip the following weekend. I am thinking about trying to get a name tags for me and my boyfriend so that we will have them for our entire trip. Ideally I would surprise him but I don't know what he would want. I need to find a way to trick him into telling me and pictures of choices would help a lot.


----------



## yulilin3

JAT is here:
*James Arnold Taylor* ‏@JATactor  4h4 hours ago
Duffy bear is happy to be in Orlando! And so am I. Star Wars Weekends here we come! #*SWW2015*


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> For the Aurebesh name tags, are there other sayings/pictures you can have added along with your name? I am thinking of making a trip over for the last weekend of the Flower and Garden festival and then stopping by HS to check things out before my actual trip the following weekend. I am thinking about trying to get a name tags for me and my boyfriend so that we will have them for our entire trip. Ideally I would surprise him but I don't know what he would want. I need to find a way to trick him into telling me and pictures of choices would help a lot.


you get to have your name (I guess it could be any name you want)
The color will probably not be silver, these are the exclusive ones for Galactic Gathering. In the past they have had a general color and a different color for Passholders
where you are from and this year it looks like they are adding side of the Force: pre listed here


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> you get to have your name (I guess it could be any name you want)
> The color will probably not be silver, these are the exclusive ones for Galactic Gathering. In the past they have had a general color and a different color for Passholders
> where you are from and this year it looks like they are adding side of the Force: pre listed here



That is exactly what I was hoping for. Colors I'm good on - he always chooses the pass holder color. Always. His favorite Star Wars name… not so clear. Somehow that hasn't come up in conversation before.


----------



## mmafan

mamadragona said:


> I started the kids on Rebels last night.
> 
> My favorite parody, and stuck in my head:


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poohfriend77

yulilin3 said:


> I don't remember the popcorn bucket selling out but I know for a fact that the stormtrooper stein did.They sold out weekend 2 but then they had them back for weekend 4 and 5. As soon as I saw them back I bought one for a friend of ours that was coming weekend 5



Does anyone know if the popcorn bucket is available on the weekdays in between SWWs? What about the special SW cupcakes?


----------



## soniam

kpd6901 said:


> Just an FYI...not SWW related, but definitely SW.  A lifelong SW fan who spent entire days as a kid watching all 3 movies back to back.  (Yes, I regret discarding my old VHS's for the DVD's - so now I don't have the originals:  Han shot first and the Ewok celebration sucks now).  But I hadn't gotten the Blu-rays, but just got the digital copies on VUDU.  DELETED SCENES!!!!  OMG, a Wampa inside Echo Base!?!!?  Seeing all the old, original footage as old as I am was soooo cool!



That's cool. I didn't know those were still available. DH wouldn't buy any of them on DVD/Blu-ray for the longest time, because of the remakes. Most of those scenes are just garbage. The originals were way better looking than the CG stuff. Not only are the scenes themselves generally stupid, but the CG is bad. Bad lighting and texture. DH did finally buy them on Blu-ray, but only because he got them really cheap. We always watch them in the correct order: 4 first and 3 last One of our friends, actually our God-children's father, is such a big SW fan, that he won't let the kids watch them until they can fully comprehend what "Luke, I am your father" means


----------



## Bugdozer

So last minute granddaughter decided she wanted to dress as Princess Leia( while watching the original movie). So I ordered her this and got to love free 2 day shipping with Amazon Prime!!


----------



## yulilin3

poohfriend77 said:


> Does anyone know if the popcorn bucket is available on the weekdays in between SWWs? What about the special SW cupcakes?


I believe both are available during the week days.


----------



## Fire14

yulilin3 said:


> I believe both are available during the week days.



I can't speak for buckets but cupcakes were. that darth vadar one is still haunting my belly 2 yrs later


----------



## lovethattink

How does a before dhs opens ADR work?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Ok sooo I hate to be Debbie Downer but literally NOTHING is going on at Backlot Express I honestly don't have that much faith in the "caliber" of the lounge


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Gianfootography said:


> I got mine the second to last weekend last year.


I was able to buy a Vader popcorn bucket and storm trooper stein when we went in August at the stand across from TSMM.   DS was pleasantly surprised!!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

lovethattink said:


> How does a before dhs opens ADR work?



You mean normally?  The tapstile to the far left is labeled for breakfast ADRs.  A line will form there, and typically a CM comes down the line and checks you in with an iPad.  They usually start admitting people right at 8:00, and we've been as far back as the ticket windows and still were to H&V by our 8:05 reservation time.  If you finish with breakfast early (before the park opens) you're held in the vicinity of H&V until the music changes, which indicates the park is open.  You're then free to go in whatever direction you choose (we usually head to JTA, then to TSM).  However, when it's FSF time, then the CMs tell you to make your way to the stage and that the ropes won't be dropped by the restaurant until after the stage show is over and guests waiting there have been released to JTA/TSM/RNRC.


----------



## lovethattink

jtowntoflorida said:


> You mean normally?  The tapstile to the far left is labeled for breakfast ADRs.  A line will form there, and typically a CM comes down the line and checks you in with an iPad.  They usually start admitting people right at 8:00, and we've been as far back as the ticket windows and still were to H&V by our 8:05 reservation time.  If you finish with breakfast early (before the park opens) you're held in the vicinity of H&V until the music changes, which indicates the park is open.  You're then free to go in whatever direction you choose (we usually head to JTA, then to TSM).  However, when it's FSF time, then the CMs tell you to make your way to the stage and that the ropes won't be dropped by the restaurant until after the stage show is over and guests waiting there have been released to JTA/TSM/RNRC.



Thanks.  This is for Galactic Breakfast before the park opens on a non-SWW day.


----------



## Jfine

Question about the fp+...how do you book these for SWW? I have my standard HS one, but there's fp for the shows? Is that right? I see on the first page that fp went live in April and I imagine there aren't any left, but I don't recall ever seeing them. Help a newbie SWW out please!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

lovethattink said:


> Thanks.  This is for Galactic Breakfast before the park opens on a non-SWW day.



OK, yeah, just go to the far left tapstile.  With two breakfasts going on (H&V and Sci Fi) the line will probably be longer than usual, but it really moves pretty fast.  Everything will be roped off so you won't be able to go anywhere but the restaurant(s) until the park actually opens.


----------



## yulilin3

Jfine said:


> Question about the fp+...how do you book these for SWW? I have my standard HS one, but there's fp for the shows? Is that right? I see on the first page that fp went live in April and I imagine there aren't any left, but I don't recall ever seeing them. Help a newbie SWW out please!


Yes there are fp for all the sww show happening in theater of the Stars. Depending on the weekend most are Tier 2 some on Tier 1


----------



## loribird

yulilin3 said:


> I don't remember the popcorn bucket selling out but I know for a fact that the stormtrooper stein did.They sold out weekend 2 but then they had them back for weekend 4 and 5. As soon as I saw them back I bought one for a friend of ours that was coming weekend 5





Gianfootography said:


> I got mine the second to last weekend last year.





lovethattink said:


> Last year, they did not sell out of Darth Vader popcorn buckets. In fact, last time I walked by the little stand across from TSMM they still had them and the trooper mugs.



Thanks everyone! I'm not out till weekend IV and I definitely want one. Plus some folks out here have also requested I bring some back. Anyone going that weekend want some popcorn?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I've been thinking of what to say to the sww characters.  Wonder what anakin would say if I asked him his thoughts on sand?


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> This is my daughter's physical science teacher, another SW fan, he asked for this picture after last night's show. I just love teachers that get it, you know


I give up... how is he floating?



Mimsy Borogove said:


> Tad bit OT, but fun, Twilight RiffTrax sampler.


The Benny Hill music at the end made me literally laugh out loud!


----------



## lovethattink

jtowntoflorida said:


> OK, yeah, just go to the far left tapstile.  With two breakfasts going on (H&V and Sci Fi) the line will probably be longer than usual, but it really moves pretty fast.  Everything will be roped off so you won't be able to go anywhere but the restaurant(s) until the park actually opens.



Thanks!  Off to Galactic Breakfast this morning for Mother's Day!


----------



## disneygrandma

Rebel Hangar - why doesn't it show up under dining?  Am I doing something wrong?

I'm so upset about this.  Several mornings I was on the phone when Dining opened.......and nothing.  Then we had a family emergency of sorts, and I was off the boards for several days.  When I checked in again on the evening of May 5th, I see that RH was doing resv's  (even though the last I saw it was suppose to be walk-up).  I needed Sat 5/30 around 4:00, for 7 people.  The only thing I could get was 6:35, which means we'll have to miss the 7:00 SWW show, which I was looking forward to.  I keep going back to check for other times, but RH doesn't even show up in Dining.  Why?  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tltorrez

RH has been that way for a couple days. People can't even cancel. No one knows why.


----------



## Cynister

Could anyone please list out the special SW specific snack bars & the locations that will be at SWW (Like what was Ackbar Snack Bar)? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

*Happy Mother's Day!
   *


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> I give up... how is he floating?
> 
> 
> The Benny Hill music at the end made me literally laugh out loud!


 He jumped and I timed it just right


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Could anyone please list out the special SW specific snack bars & the locations that will be at SWW (Like what was Ackbar Snack Bar)? Thanks!



Tusken Fridge Raiders looks to be the new name for the snackbar inside Darth's Mall. It will have the Jabba The Hut, Yoda and Vader cupcakes plus some specialty drinks
The Jabba the Hut, Yoda and Vader cupcakes will also be found in Trolley Car Cafe (Starbucks) Starring Rolls and Backlot Express
The Vader cupcake will also be found in all quick service locations
There will be pop up bars around the park. Last year they were 2 near the event stage (on either side), by Brown Derby and Starring Rolls, outside of 50s Prime Time and Mama Melrose


----------



## jane2073

According to James Arnold Taylor's Twitter, Disney Infinity 3.0 is legit and there is going to be a whole buch of Star Wars characters this time.

I showed my daughter and she sang the 'Hallelujah chorus' AND danced a jig!  Someone's excited!


----------



## jane2073

https://twitter.com/jatactor/status/595663944766889984


----------



## yulilin3

jane2073 said:


> According to James Arnold Taylor's Twitter, Disney Infinity 3.0 is legit and there is going to be a whole buch of Star Wars characters this time.
> 
> I showed my daughter and she sang the 'Hallelujah chorus' AND danced a jig!  Someone's excited!


yep, it was officially announced a couple of days ago
https://infinity.disney.com/infinit...rid=70526356098&pkw=disney infinity 3.0&pmt=e


----------



## frisbeego

It feels like the calm before the storm on this thread.

The Ezra costume and light saber arrived yesterday.  DS6 is very psyched, but I have already grown weary of the battery-operated sounds and hunting for the darts.


----------



## HCinKC

soniam said:


> That's cool. I didn't know those were still available. DH wouldn't buy any of them on DVD/Blu-ray for the longest time, because of the remakes. Most of those scenes are just garbage. The originals were way better looking than the CG stuff. Not only are the scenes themselves generally stupid, but the CG is bad. Bad lighting and texture. DH did finally buy them on Blu-ray, but only because he got them really cheap. We always watch them in the correct order: 4 first and 3 last One of our friends, actually our God-children's father, is such a big SW fan, that he won't let the kids watch them until they can fully comprehend what "Luke, I am your father" means


We watched 4 5 6 1 2 3. Now ODS just watches whatever he is in the mood for. He really adores Qui Gon, so he watches 1 a lot, but he's seen all of them half a dozen times.

DH was telling me about "the machete order". It is 4 5 2 3 6, leaving out 1 entirely. You get the father surprise, then Vader's story with the surprise of sister at the end of 3. I think it is absurd!


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> Tusken Fridge Raiders looks to be the new name for the snackbar inside Darth's Mall. It will have the Jabba The Hut, Yoda and Vader cupcakes plus some specialty drinks
> The Jabba the Hut, Yoda and Vader cupcakes will also be found in Trolley Car Cafe (Starbucks) Starring Rolls and Backlot Express
> The Vader cupcake will also be found in all quick service locations
> There will be pop up bars around the park. Last year they were 2 near the event stage (on either side), by Brown Derby and Starring Rolls, outside of 50s Prime Time and Mama Melrose



Thank you! I could have sworn I saw on a previous page a few weeks ago that there was a name for at least 1 other? Maybe I'm confused.


----------



## lovethattink

Breakfast was great.  Will update trip report tonight.


----------



## pookadoo77

RH still down from website....


----------



## pookadoo77

On another note, Happy Mother's Day moms!


----------



## Cluelyss

Enjoy your Mothers Day breakfast @yulilin! Thanks for all you do for this thread - 19 days to go until our first SWW, and it will be awesome because of you!!! Hope I get the chance to say thanks in person


----------



## momofallsons

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We started watching Star Wars Rebels... finally convinced the kids to give it a shot.  We're 3 episodes in and they said "that's pretty good..."
> 
> They were sold when I told them we may run into those guys in SWW, and don't they want to know who they are?!
> 
> Star Wars indoctrination must be complete...



Just curious, where is everyone watching Rebels?  Thought I'd have my kids give it a shot, but was just wondering if it's available streaming anywhere for free or if I'd need to purchase it?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

momofallsons said:


> Just curious, where is everyone watching Rebels?  Thought I'd have my kids give it a shot, but was just wondering if it's available streaming anywhere for free or if I'd need to purchase it?


I'm sure a fellow DISer will have the answer for you -- sorry I don't know. I recorded the whole season when it was on for May the 4th.


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> Just curious, where is everyone watching Rebels?  Thought I'd have my kids give it a shot, but was just wondering if it's available streaming anywhere for free or if I'd need to purchase it?


I think you just have to sign up for free and you can watch here
http://watchdisneyxd.go.com/star-wars-rebels


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Enjoy your Mothers Day breakfast @yulilin! Thanks for all you do for this thread - 19 days to go until our first SWW, and it will be awesome because of you!!! Hope I get the chance to say thanks in person


thank you, I'm actually doing Jedi Mickey dinner at 6:30pm tonight. I hope to get to meet you and everyone else as well


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Thank you! I could have sworn I saw on a previous page a few weeks ago that there was a name for at least 1 other? Maybe I'm confused.


last year the one inside Darth's Mall was called Ackbar Snackbar


----------



## markmcalear

Slightly non Star Wars related but does anyone know where I can find something similar to the "Three-Cheese Monte Cristo" from Cafe Orleans at Disneyland? Preferably somewhere on WDW property if possible.


----------



## wdhinn89

Happy Mother's Day!!!

We have a Sci-Fi adr on the 16th for 6pm.  Will they be showing Star War movies on the screen like they do for the breakfast since it is SWW or will they have the regular C movies since it is not a specialty meal?


----------



## Gianfootography

Cynister said:


> Thank you! I could have sworn I saw on a previous page a few weeks ago that there was a name for at least 1 other? Maybe I'm confused.


There is a Jabba the Hut cupcake?! I was only planning on gorging out on Yoda and Vader Cupcakes. This changes everything.


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> I think you just have to sign up for free and you can watch here
> http://watchdisneyxd.go.com/star-wars-rebels



You need to log in with your tv provider... this is the first time I've regretted DH dropping the cable.  We've been running purely on streaming services (Hulu, Netflix, Amazon).  He's a tech guy, so I'm going to make him find a way we can watch it!


----------



## markmcalear

wdhinn89 said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> 
> We have a Sci-Fi adr on the 16th for 6pm.  Will they be showing Star War movies on the screen like they do for the breakfast since it is SWW or will they have the regular C movies since it is not a specialty meal?



Last year it was the regular movies as per usual at Sci-Fi


----------



## msmama

Happy Mother's Day to all the mom's here!  Starting to pack in earnest today!  

(Oh, I added many of you to my Twitter - I'm mandem714 on there - I think on Instagram, too.  Gotta figure out how to work both of them, too).


----------



## momofallsons

So, I really wanted to get one of the Lightsaber logo tees from Her Universe to wear to SWW in June, but my size isn't in stock.  Do you guys think the site will get more or do you think that all the stock will be going to DHS for SWW since Ashley will be there every weekend?  Anyone have any experience with this?  Just wondering whether or not I should keep stalking her website for it.


----------



## Itinkso

markmcalear said:


> Slightly non Star Wars related but does anyone know where I can find something similar to the "Three-Cheese Monte Cristo" from Cafe Orleans at Disneyland? Preferably somewhere on WDW property if possible.
> 
> View attachment 95279


Funny you should mention that. BFF and I just ate at Cafe Orleans on Friday! Nothing like it in all of WDW - I've never seen a Monte Cristo anywhere on a WDW menu. 

Dockside Grill in Cagans Crossing has a Monte Cristo on the menu but I've never eaten there.


----------



## jennab113

HCinKC said:


> We watched 4 5 6 1 2 3. Now ODS just watches whatever he is in the mood for. He really adores Qui Gon, so he watches 1 a lot, but he's seen all of them half a dozen times.
> 
> DH was telling me about "the machete order". It is 4 5 2 3 6, leaving out 1 entirely. You get the father surprise, then Vader's story with the surprise of sister at the end of 3. I think it is absurd!


Machete order is the best! I've seen the movies countless times, but I watched in that order last summer and picked up on a lot of new connections I hadn't realized before. It's a great way to introduce the story to someone new because A New Hope has the best world building, then At the end of Empire, Luke is trying to understand his father, so you go back and see Anakin's story, and then his redemption in Jedi. You miss nothing if you skip 1 in my opinion, but I'd watch it after Empire if you're introducing someone new. The only problem I had was going from Empire (my favorite) to Attack of the Clones which is not great.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Ok so here are our magic bands not perfect but I think they came out well for a DIY project.


----------



## heidi8

We tried to use Reformed Machete, which is 4, 5, Weird Al's The Saga Begins song, then 2, 3, 6 and 1 just for completion purposes - but when they released 1 in theaters in 3D before Middle Child had seen 2 or 3, we opted to go see it. Somewhere my livetweet of it exists which involved a lot of flailing at the really, really bad parts.


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> 
> We have a Sci-Fi adr on the 16th for 6pm.  Will they be showing Star War movies on the screen like they do for the breakfast since it is SWW or will they have the regular C movies since it is not a specialty meal?


After breakfast Sci Fi goes back to their normal operations, so it's the regular sci fi movie clips. BTW @lovethattink reported this morning that they showed The Force Awakens teaser trailer during breakfast 



momofallsons said:


> So, I really wanted to get one of the Lightsaber logo tees from Her Universe to wear to SWW in June, but my size isn't in stock.  Do you guys think the site will get more or do you think that all the stock will be going to DHS for SWW since Ashley will be there every weekend?  Anyone have any experience with this?  Just wondering whether or not I should keep stalking her website for it.


I would keep stalking the site but she did say she will have full stock of the lightsaber tees, how many of them is the issue. Last year the Ewok shirt sold out of most of the sizes int he first couple of weeks.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> After breakfast Sci Fi goes back to their normal operations, so it's the regular sci fi movie clips. BTW @lovethattink reported this morning that they showed The Force Awakens teaser trailer during breakfast
> 
> .



YES!!! I took a picture of the screen since it didn't happen if there isn't a picture!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

msmama said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the mom's here!  Starting to pack in earnest today!
> 
> (Oh, I added many of you to my Twitter - I'm mandem714 on there - I think on Instagram, too.  Gotta figure out how to work both of them, too).


Awesome -- following you now! 



momofallsons said:


> So, I really wanted to get one of the Lightsaber logo tees from Her Universe to wear to SWW in June, but my size isn't in stock.  Do you guys think the site will get more or do you think that all the stock will be going to DHS for SWW since Ashley will be there every weekend?  Anyone have any experience with this?  Just wondering whether or not I should keep stalking her website for it.


What size do you need? I have a medium (I think) that I haven't gotten around to sending back yet. But I do think she'll have all sizes at SWW.


----------



## msmama

Silly question - what SW characters are considered "face" characters?  Just the ones whose faces you can see?  I guess what I'm asking is which characters will speak back to you using real words, lol?


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> thank you, I'm actually doing Jedi Mickey dinner at 6:30pm tonight. I hope to get to meet you and everyone else as well


Oops!  Enjoy your dinner then!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Silly question - what SW characters are considered "face" characters?  Just the ones whose faces you can see?  I guess what I'm asking is which characters will speak back to you using real words, lol?


yes, face characters are the ones that you can speak with. So,  or Luke and Leia. I would consider C3PO a face character also, because he answers to your questions and carries a conversation with you, it's pretty cool.
Maul, even though you can see his face won't talk back or answer, same with Aurra Sing and Zam Wessel


----------



## Gianfootography

jennab113 said:


> Machete order is the best! I've seen the movies countless times, but I watched in that order last summer and picked up on a lot of new connections I hadn't realized before. It's a great way to introduce the story to someone new because A New Hope has the best world building, then At the end of Empire, Luke is trying to understand his father, so you go back and see Anakin's story, and then his redemption in Jedi. You miss nothing if you skip 1 in my opinion, but I'd watch it after Empire if you're introducing someone new. The only problem I had was going from Empire (my favorite) to Attack of the Clones which is not great.


I watch them 4,5,1,2,Clone Wars Series,3,6. I am on season 2 of Clone Wars now. Hoping to finish before Thursday.


----------



## Smschmiesing

yulilin3 said:


> yes, face characters are the ones that you can speak with. So,  or Luke and Leia. I would consider C3PO a face character also, because he answers to your questions and carries a conversation with you, it's pretty cool.
> Maul, even though you can see his face won't talk back or answer, same with Aurra Sing and Zam Wessel



Are Ashoka and Queen Amidala talkers or are they silent?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Zam talks.

Talkers:  ahsoka, anakin, mace, shaak ti, c3po, Luke, Leia, zam weasel, amidala, r2

Non-talkers:  Vader, the fetts, maul, kit fisto, gamorrean guard, aurra sing, jawas, stormtroopers, clonetroopers, cantina band

Unsure because I've never met them: asaaj ventress.  According to @Good Morning Dewdrop  She does talk 


My order for the movies is whatever I'm in the mood for.  Which is usually new hope, empire and Jedi.  I think I'd rather watch the holiday special than the prequels.  Though we did watch rifftrax revenge of the sith last night.  I managed not to vomit during the whole padme 'I'm going to die during childbirth of a broken heart and leave my Children behind' scene.


----------



## markmcalear

Itinkso said:


> Funny you should mention that. BFF and I just ate at Cafe Orleans on Friday! Nothing like it in all of WDW - I've never seen a Monte Cristo anywhere on a WDW menu.
> 
> Dockside Grill in Cagans Crossing has a Monte Cristo on the menu but I've never eaten there.



Brilliant thanks. We plan on hitting the outlet mall on Sunday so we may head over there afterwards.


----------



## lovethattink

Bounty Chaser


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Zam talks.
> 
> Talkers:  ahsoka, anakin, mace, shaak ti, c3po, Luke, Leia, zam weasel, amidala, r2
> 
> Non-talkers:  Vader, the fetts, maul, kit fisto, gamorrean guard, aurra sing, jawas, stormtroopers, clonetroopers, cantina band
> 
> Unsure because I've never met them: asaaj ventress
> 
> 
> My order for the movies is whatever I'm in the mood for.  Which is usually new hope, empire and Jedi.  I think I'd rather watch the holiday special than the prequels.  Though we did watch rifftrax revenge of the sith last night.  I managed not to vomit during the whole padme 'I'm going to die during childbirth of a broken heart and leave my Children behind' scene.


DD says Ventress talks.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> DD says Ventress talks.


She does
I've never heard Zam talking, I need to hear her now 
Stormtroopers have a pre recorded dialog...like. show me your identification, and, move along


----------



## hydrotony

Zam does a lot of walking around and meeting young fans, usually girls, and talks to them while signing books.


----------



## AThrillingChase

lovethattink said:


> Bounty ChaserView attachment 95318



Where is this gem from?

I finished packing, only 4 more days....but my suitcase is ridiculously empty and light. I usually only go to disney for race weekends and need all these running shoes, outfits, foam rollers, its a madhouse in there. But now at most this thing weighs 10 pounds. And half of that is the giant suitcase itself that I use when checking bags since it is hardsided! But when it is 95 degrees really I dont have to pack much!


----------



## lovethattink

AThrillingChase said:


> Where is this gem from?
> 
> I finished packing, only 4 more days....but my suitcase is ridiculously empty and light. I usually only go to disney for race weekends and need all these running shoes, outfits, foam rollers, its a madhouse in there. But now at most this thing weighs 10 pounds. And half of that is the giant suitcase itself that I use when checking bags since it is hardsided! But when it is 95 degrees really I dont have to pack much!



ABC Comissary


----------



## AThrillingChase

Just a small rant here that is mostly unrelated - Disney dining is the most stressful mechanism I've encountered in a long time. My ADR booking window opened today for my November wine and dine trip. I am trying to book dine with an imagineer for my little brother who decided to go to school for engineering (yay!). It kept saying no tables. So finally I just called and first was told they weren't sure they still offered it, and then she was checking dates it isn't held on, and now she is pretty much not finding anything. Grr Disney dining. Grr.


----------



## soniam

momofallsons said:


> So, I really wanted to get one of the Lightsaber logo tees from Her Universe to wear to SWW in June, but my size isn't in stock.  Do you guys think the site will get more or do you think that all the stock will be going to DHS for SWW since Ashley will be there every weekend?  Anyone have any experience with this?  Just wondering whether or not I should keep stalking her website for it.



I just got my medium from the website. I would say the shirts fit a little small. I can usually be fine with a medium in women's, and it will be a little fitted across the chest (32D). However, this one was a little more fitted throughout and in the chest. Really just slightly more so than I am used to with the Disney or Hanes women's shirts. If you are on the fence and don't want something fitted, you might consider going a size up. If I had been able to try on both sizes, I still don't know if I would have gone with a medium or large, not knowing how much bigger the large is. I hate buying clothes sometimes.


----------



## yulilin3

No luck on the map 
Plenty of May 4 and revenge 5th pins left


----------



## soniam

Gianfootography said:


> I watch them 4,5,1,2,Clone Wars Series,3,6. I am on season 2 of Clone Wars now. Hoping to finish before Thursday.



We haven't seen Clone Wars yet. We should be getting the discs from Netflix soon. I know, old school tech discs. I am glad I saw your post, because I hadn't added all of the seasons. I can't believe there are 4 seasons!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> No luck on the map
> Plenty of May 4 and revenge 5th pins left
> View attachment 95353



And shirts for 4th and 5th


----------



## jane2073

The outlet near WDW has a number of Disney related SW items for sale.  Including- throw pillows, Yoda-Duffy and some playlets.


----------



## jane2073

I just realized I missed a chunk of posts when I was having connection problems.

I am on Twitter and I do update while I am at Disney.  I post about roadside attractions during my Disney downtime. 

On Twitter I am:  @jane2073


----------



## jennab113

Testing out posting pictures from my phone. I think just attaching them may be easier. These are my 3 SW Magicbands. I have one more undecorated band but I don't think I am going to do anything with it.


----------



## yulilin3

Chatted with a cm at Backlot Express that is super excited about the rl. He tells me that the area for rl will be open for Backlot Express lunch until 2pm. At that point they will close and decorate and have it ready for 4


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jennab113 said:


> Testing out posting pictures from my phone. I think just attaching them may be easier. These are my 3 SW Magicbands. I have one more undecorated band but I don't think I am going to do anything with it.



I really like the patterns you picked for the girl power ones!!  That is clever.


----------



## Gianfootography

soniam said:


> We haven't seen Clone Wars yet. We should be getting the discs from Netflix soon. I know, old school tech discs. I am glad I saw your post, because I hadn't added all of the seasons. I can't believe there are 4 seasons!


There are 5 official seasons and a shorter 6th season called the Lost Missions and the Clone Wars film too. I have them all on Blu-Ray. I am a bit of a stickler for things like commentaries, behind the scenes and making of special features. The full season blu-ray sets are in the correct aspect ratio of 2:35:1 and not 16x9 how they were shown on Cartoon Network. The series was amazing and made me appreciate the prequels even more.


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> No luck on the map
> Plenty of May 4 and revenge 5th pins left
> View attachment 95353



Do you think there are enough pins that they will last until next Saturday afternoon? I'm guessing they'll probably be gone by then.


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> Chatted with a cm at Backlot Express that is super excited about the rl. He tells me that the area for rl will be open for Backlot Express lunch until 2pm. At that point they will close and decorate and have it ready for 4


Thanks for the up-to-date info!!  It makes me nervous that it's only going to take 2hrs to decorate though... I hope it's not underwhelming.


----------



## RedM94

If anyone is doing the RH with food allergies in weeks one or two can you send me a PM please?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Is anyone else dressing up??? I can't wait to see your costumes.

I'm gonna melt in the Jedi robe lol


----------



## lovethattink

jane2073 said:


> I just realized I missed a chunk of posts when I was having connection problems.
> 
> I am on Twitter and I do update while I am at Disney.  I post about roadside attractions during my Disney downtime.
> 
> On Twitter I am:  @jane2073



I'm brand new to twitter. Lovethattink


----------



## lovethattink

CampbellzSoup said:


> Is anyone else dressing up??? I can't wait to see your costumes.
> 
> I'm gonna melt in the Jedi robe lol



If it's hot like today, no dressing up for us other than Disney bounding.  I am sweltering.  I'm sweating like crazy.  And ds doesn't have a stitch of sweat, he's red as blazes, with his cooling vest on.


----------



## lovethattink

RedM94 said:


> If anyone is doing the RH with food allergies in weeks one or two can you send me a PM please?



I am. Today for Galactic Gathering they gave me a separate menu for gluten free,  peanut free and tree nut free. No chef coming to the table. I am hoping firc the same for RL. We are doubt the lounge on the 16th.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Considering the cofiguration of Sci Fi, how does my reservation for 2 (that I wish was for 4) work?  Do we get seated in a car with another party of 2 or are we guaranteed to be the non-car seating in the back?


----------



## aggietwins03

Is it possible to do the 9pm Fantasmic and still make it to the Symphony in the Starts Fireworks Show?


----------



## lovethattink

luvallprincesses said:


> Considering the cofiguration of Sci Fi, how does my reservation for 2 (that I wish was for 4) work?  Do we get seated in a car with another party of 2 or are we guaranteed to be the non-car seating in the back?



We are 3 and they sat us 1 in front row, 2 in middle,  and hitch hikers in the last row.


----------



## lovethattink

aggietwins03 said:


> Is it possible to do the 9pm Fantasmic and still make it to the Symphony in the Starts Fireworks Show?




It's possible.  But slim pickings for good spots after. Stick to the left exiting F! Chances are, Hollywood Blvd will be packed.  But if you cut through the stores on the left you'll end up at echo lake.


----------



## luvallprincesses

lovethattink said:


> We are 3 and they sat us 1 in front row, 2 in middle,  and hitch hikers in the last row.


I guess I forgot the cars are 3 rows. I remembered them as 2 rows.  But it's been quite a few years since I've dined there.


----------



## hydrotony

aggietwins03 said:


> Is it possible to do the 9pm Fantasmic and still make it to the Symphony in the Starts Fireworks Show?



No.

Unless you are sitting on the back-most row near the exit and run like crazy. Then you would be on the outskirts of the huge crowd that has been forming for the last 90 minutes so they can have a good viewing location. Even if you bought one of the VIP packages, you would never get through the crowd to get to your designated viewing location before the show began.


----------



## delmar411

luvallprincesses said:


> Considering the cofiguration of Sci Fi, how does my reservation for 2 (that I wish was for 4) work?  Do we get seated in a car with another party of 2 or are we guaranteed to be the non-car seating in the back?



We sat in the last row of a car today. Same as last year except it was much more pleasant this yesr because it was a group of adults in front of us verses a rowdy preschooler like last year.


----------



## delmar411

As for those lightsabers that they cant give out extra of, the jawas had them available for trade at the end of breakfast. I was able to trade 2 pins for 2 light sabers, which worked out nicely since I was able to give light sabers to the 2 kiddos that I didnt take with me.


----------



## yulilin3

Just with a beauty and the beast theater manager. He says the lining up strategy is still tentative. But it looks like fps will be done to the far left of the theater. Standby thru the front main entrance and packages and vip thru the far right.
I asked him about the fifth weekend and why the show is dark. And he be reluctantly, after pushing him allot said that there MIGHT be shows added in the morning and they are waiting for celebrities to announce anything....this guy was really hard crack.
Took some pictures from different angles from the top of the theater. The two large screens look good. Right now, at 5:20 the sun is only in the back of the theater. The earlier shows will have more sun. From the bleachers all the way in the back you can see the screens but there's a lot of glare


----------



## Itinkso

luvallprincesses said:


> Considering the cofiguration of Sci Fi, how does my reservation for 2 (that I wish was for 4) work?  Do we get seated in a car with another party of 2 or are we guaranteed to be the non-car seating in the back?


Non-car seating is for walk-ins if there is room. Guests with pre-booked ADRs are seated in the cars.


----------



## Tltorrez

lovethattink said:


> If it's hot like today, no dressing up for us other than Disney bounding.  I am sweltering.  I'm sweating like crazy.  And ds doesn't have a stitch of sweat, he's red as blazes, with his cooling vest on.



How's the new vest working out?


----------



## lovethattink

Tltorrez said:


> How's the new vest working out?



It got him through JTA today! Not sure how it will go for the outdoor shows. His ice packs were totally melted at the end.


----------



## HCinKC

jennab113 said:


> Machete order is the best! I've seen the movies countless times, but I watched in that order last summer and picked up on a lot of new connections I hadn't realized before. It's a great way to introduce the story to someone new because A New Hope has the best world building, then At the end of Empire, Luke is trying to understand his father, so you go back and see Anakin's story, and then his redemption in Jedi. You miss nothing if you skip 1 in my opinion, but I'd watch it after Empire if you're introducing someone new. The only problem I had was going from Empire (my favorite) to Attack of the Clones which is not great.


I just don't like it. Not for a first time. I think it should be the original 4-6 because the stories are so much better. IMO, you have to be a real fan to sit through 1-3. There is a lot of subpar acting (mostly subpar IMO lol), too much CGI, and too little story. I can see how this would be an interesting order once you have seen the movies, but I wouldn't introduce it to anyone this way. Ah, the great SW debate continues. 



Gianfootography said:


> I watch them 4,5,1,2,Clone Wars Series,3,6. I am on season 2 of Clone Wars now. Hoping to finish before Thursday.


So, I suppose if you are including everything in Machete, Rebels would go between 3 and 6?



yulilin3 said:


> Chatted with a cm at Backlot Express that is super excited about the rl. He tells me that the area for rl will be open for Backlot Express lunch until 2pm. At that point they will close and decorate and have it ready for 4


Interesting. That makes me wonder about an immersive theme. It also makes me feel kinda bad for the folks who have to do that everyday! At least they are inside an ac space.



CampbellzSoup said:


> Is anyone else dressing up??? I can't wait to see your costumes.
> 
> I'm gonna melt in the Jedi robe lol


My 6yo will be. He already outgrew his Halloween one, so I had to make a new tunic. I don't have a new pic though. Still haven't decided, but he will probably be in shorts rather than long pants.


----------



## jane2073

My daughter believes in suffering for her art.  She wants to wear her full (homemade) Jedi costume-inluding pants and boots.
I told her that I would take a pair of shorts and sneakers for her because I love her.


----------



## yulilin3

jane2073 said:


> My daughter believes in suffering for her art.  She wants to wear her full (homemade) Jedi costume-inluding pants and boots.
> I told her that I would take a pair of shorts and sneakers for her because I love her.


My daughter is doing full Sabine. Black high leather boots and black leather gloves and all....I'm scared for her...lots of ac breaks and salt tablets


----------



## CindySwims

RedM94 said:


> If anyone is doing the RH with food allergies in weeks one or two can you send me a PM please?


I'd be interested in hearing about gluten free items at the RH, SciFi Breakfast and the dessert party. A quick pic of the special menu would be awesome!


----------



## lovethattink

CindySwims said:


> I'd be interested in hearing about gluten free items at the RH, SciFi Breakfast and the dessert party.



I took pictures of the menu at breakfast today. I'll post them tonight after I download them.


----------



## RedM94

lovethattink said:


> I am. Today for Galactic Gathering they gave me a separate menu for gluten free,  peanut free and tree nut free. No chef coming to the table. I am hoping firc the same for RL. We are doubt the lounge on the 16th.



@lovethattink 

My son is allergic to peanuts and sesame.  And because of the peanut shells in cumin, we are avoiding that as well. 

If you talk to a chef at the RH, can you ask about sesame.  I am concerned with the black sesame dust on the Darth hummus. 

If it is dusted there, it could He a concern for cross contamination.


----------



## RedM94

CindySwims said:


> I'd be interested in hearing about gluten free items at the RH, SciFi Breakfast and the dessert party. A quick pic of the special menu would be awesome!



@CindySwims 

Last year the gluten free items for the dessert party were awful.  They were also the peanut free option.  

Thankfully they had Mickey Premium bars and my son was happy with those.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

yulilin3 said:


> Just with a beauty and the beast theater manager. He says the lining up strategy is still tentative. But it looks like fps will be done to the far left of the theater. Standby thru the front main entrance and packages and vip thru the far right.
> I asked him about the fifth weekend and why the show is dark. And he be reluctantly, after pushing him allot said that there MIGHT be shows added in the morning and they are waiting for celebrities to announce anything....this guy was really hard crack.
> Took some pictures from different angles from the top of the theater. The two large screens look good. Right now, at 5:20 the sun is only in the back of the theater. The earlier shows will have more sun. From the bleachers all the way in the back you can see the screens but there's a lot of glare



Hmmm... "Waiting for celebrities to announce anything".  Are we thinking there may be more stuff added to weekend v?   Sounds interesting.


----------



## KisstheGirl33

Finished up my last round of final exams EVER! Officially graduating from law school on 5/15 and flying to Disney on 5/16!


----------



## lovethattink

RedM94 said:


> @lovethattink
> 
> My son is allergic to peanuts and sesame.  And because of the peanut shells in cumin, we are avoiding that as well.
> 
> If you talk to a chef at the RH, can you ask about sesame.  I am concerned with the black sesame dust on the Darth hummus.
> 
> If it is dusted there, it could He a concern for cross contamination.



I strongly suggest you contact Disney before you go, especially if it's an anaphylaxis allergy.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

jane2073 said:


> My daughter believes in suffering for her art.  She wants to wear her full (homemade) Jedi costume-inluding pants and boots.
> I told her that I would take a pair of shorts and sneakers for her because I love her.


DD will also be in her full (homemade by Granny) outfit including boots.  I will be carrying shorts, tshirt and flip flops for her to change into if necessary.  We're doing 1/2 days at SWW - first Friday we'll be there through the parade and then hopping to MK (she'll change into shorts etc for that) then hopping back close to dinnertime to DHS (probably getting back into her Jedi outfit).  Then we're doing Saturday morning and Sunday afternoon at SWW.  Hopefully keeping her hydrated and in the shade / AC when possible will work out OK.   I'm glad we're there for the whole weekend so we can tweak the plans if rain turns out to be an issue (main goal is meeting characters)


----------



## Tltorrez

I can't believe I'm posting this picture on the Internet. But this is what I'll be wearing on Friday. Sunday too if the wig isn't too unbearable.

I'll be with my parents. They'll be channeling Yoda and Chewie.

 

I leave tomorrow after work. I'll be tweeting from the parks (@Tltorrez) and I'll try to catch up here and on easywdw in the evenings.

See you at the Chewie Run on Friday!
Terri


----------



## RedM94

lovethattink said:


> I strongly suggest you contact Disney before you go, especially if it's an anaphylaxis allergy.



@lovethattink 

I did contact them, but you know how that goes.  I am going to email one of the Chefs we have come to know over the years and get his opinion.


----------



## Gianfootography

HCinKC said:


> So, I suppose if you are including everything in Machete, Rebels would go between 3 and 6?


Possibly between 3 and 6 but I am waiting for that series to end before I include it in my saga watching order. It is a good show but at the moment it does not (for me) have a major impact on the main arc like Clone Wars did. It does look like the show is building itself to be an important part of the saga with season 2 answering some unanswered questions that Clone Wars posed by ending so abruptly.


----------



## lovethattink

Gianfootography said:


> Possibly between 3 and 6 but I am waiting for that series to end before I include it in my saga watching order. It is a good show but at the moment it does not (for me) have a major impact on the main arc like Clone Wars did. It does look like the show is building itself to be an important part of the saga with season 2 answering some unanswered questions that Clone Wars posed by ending so abruptly.



I want to know where Darth Maul went?  And we last saw Ahsoka team up with Ventress, what happened with that duo.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Tltorrez said:


> I can't believe I'm posting this picture on the Internet. But this is what I'll be wearing on Friday. Sunday too if the wig isn't too unbearable.
> 
> I'll be with my parents. They'll be channeling Yoda and Chewie.
> 
> View attachment 95385
> 
> I leave tomorrow after work. I'll be tweeting from the parks (@Tltorrez) and I'll try to catch up here and on easywdw in the evenings.
> 
> See you at the Chewie Run on Friday!
> Terri



First off your in good company don't ever feel embarrassed look at me in my photos you look great!

Again like others said you must suffer and wear the wig it looks perfect and completes the costume!


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> I want to know where Darth Maul went?  And we last saw Ahsoka team up with Ventress, what happened with that duo.


Darth Maul got a 4 issue limited series comic book titled _*Son of Dathomir*_. I own it but have not read yet. The guys at my local comic book store said it was really good and most issues sold out quickly. Assajj Ventress with Quinlan Vos are getting a novel in July titled _*Dark Disciple*_. I know they collected the 4 Darth Maul issues into a trade paperback. I think I saw it once at Hollywood Studio's Writer's Stop. I wish they would make direct to home video movies of these stories but for now I do plan on purchasing anything Clone Wars related especially Disney Infinity 3.0.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovethattink said:


> I'm brand new to twitter. Lovethattink


Excellent--following you!


----------



## Cynister

Just an update on the VIP for the 2nd weekend. I received another email from WDW today saying they've added the 4th show. The schedule is:
*Itinerary with your Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guides*

6:45am  Meet outside Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window

7:15am  Character Meet & Greet and Shopping at Darth’s Mall

8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby

9:15am  Visit some of our most popular attractions

11:00am  VIP Viewing for _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade_

11:45pm  Lunch at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano

1:45pm  VIP Seating for the _Star Wars_™_ Rebels Show_

3:15pm  VIP Seating for the _Stars of the Saga Show_



*Optional Evening Itinerary included in your Ultimate VIP Tour*

5:15pm  VIP Seating for _An Ewok’s Tale_

7:00pm  VIP Seating for _Obi-Wan & Beyond Show_ 

8:45pm _Feel the Force Dessert & Dance Party_ Begins

9:30pm _Summon the Force Finale Show_ on the Main Stage

9:45pm _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks_


----------



## Gianfootography

Tltorrez said:


> I can't believe I'm posting this picture on the Internet. But this is what I'll be wearing on Friday. Sunday too if the wig isn't too unbearable.
> 
> I'll be with my parents. They'll be channeling Yoda and Chewie.
> 
> View attachment 95385
> 
> I leave tomorrow after work. I'll be tweeting from the parks (@Tltorrez) and I'll try to catch up here and on easywdw in the evenings.
> 
> See you at the Chewie Run on Friday!
> Terri


I wish I could pull off a costume. I just carry a plastic Lightsaber...


----------



## RedM94

Cynister said:


> Just an update on the VIP for the 2nd weekend. I received another email from WDW today saying they've added the 4th show. The schedule is:
> *Itinerary with your Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guides*
> 
> 6:45am  Meet outside Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window
> 
> 7:15am  Character Meet & Greet and Shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 
> 8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby
> 
> 9:15am  Visit some of our most popular attractions
> 
> 11:00am  VIP Viewing for _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade_
> 
> 11:45pm  Lunch at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano
> 
> 1:45pm  VIP Seating for the _Star Wars_™_ Rebels Show_
> 
> 3:15pm  VIP Seating for the _Stars of the Saga Show_
> 
> 
> 
> *Optional Evening Itinerary included in your Ultimate VIP Tour*
> 
> 5:15pm  VIP Seating for _An Ewok’s Tale_
> 
> 7:00pm  VIP Seating for _Obi-Wan & Beyond Show_
> 
> 8:45pm _Feel the Force Dessert & Dance Party_ Begins
> 
> 9:30pm _Summon the Force Finale Show_ on the Main Stage
> 
> 9:45pm _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks_



Great news!!!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tltorrez said:


> I can't believe I'm posting this picture on the Internet. But this is what I'll be wearing on Friday. Sunday too if the wig isn't too unbearable.
> 
> I'll be with my parents. They'll be channeling Yoda and Chewie.
> 
> View attachment 95385
> 
> I leave tomorrow after work. I'll be tweeting from the parks (@Tltorrez) and I'll try to catch up here and on easywdw in the evenings.
> 
> See you at the Chewie Run on Friday!
> Terri



I like it! 



Gianfootography said:


> Darth Maul got a 4 issue limited series comic book titled _*Son of Dathomir*_. I own it but have not read yet. The guys at my local comic book store said it was really good and most issues sold out quickly. Assajj Ventress with Quinlan Vos are getting a novel in July titled _*Dark Disciple*_. I know they collected the 4 Darth Maul issues into a trade paperback. I think I saw it once at Hollywood Studio's Writer's Stop. I wish they would make direct to home video movies of these stories but for now I do plan on purchasing anything Clone Wars related especially Disney Infinity 3.0.



Wait Darth Maul is from Dathomir?!?!  I stopped the EU about the time Jacen turned dark.  I am so out of the loop for anything after that.  Do you have any recommendations of good stuff I might have missed?  Sorry, that is probably a very long answer hahaha.

Probably the height of the EU for me was the Xwing series, especially Aaron Allston.  I always thought the EU was really low on humor, so I loved Allston's writing.



Gianfootography said:


> I wish I could pull off a costume. I just carry a plastic Lightsaber...



Hhahahaha, funny.


----------



## RedM94

Here are a couple of photos from last year's galactic breakfast and a magic shot 

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## jennab113

I think Maul's background is in The Phantom Menace novelization. Either there or Darth Plagueis. I know I read it recently.

Anyone happen to remember the release schedule for the plush ewoks? I can't remember if Wicket is available yet.


----------



## lovethattink

Gianfootography said:


> I wish I could pull off a costume. I just carry a plastic Lightsaber...



Ah yes, but it's plural, lol. You now have the purple push button too.


----------



## Gianfootography

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wait Darth Maul is from Dathomir?!?! I stopped the EU about the time Jacen turned dark. I am so out of the loop for anything after that. Do you have any recommendations of good stuff I might have missed? Sorry, that is probably a very long answer hahaha.
> 
> Probably the height of the EU for me was the Xwing series, especially Aaron Allston. I always thought the EU was really low on humor, so I loved Allston's writing.


I never got into the EU. I always wanted to get into Shadows of the Empire since I own the Nintendo 64 game. I picked up the Darth Maul comics since they announced that they were based on unproduced scripts of the Clone Wars. So far, I have only read A New Dawn and the new Star Wars Comic books by Marvel Comics (Star Wars, Princess Leia, Kanan and Darth Vader) I have liked them all. I also picked up Tarkin, Ezra's Gamble and Servants of the Empire: Edge of the Galaxy but I am to lazy to start those. I do like this idea of everything new as canon. It does make it easier for a slacker like me to get into non movie / tv show media.


----------



## lovethattink

I need technical help. Can someone give me a step by step or point me to a link on how to compress pictures so they don't exceed the size. My photobucket account is pretty full. And when I try to download pictures from my phone or camera, I keep getting an error that it's too large.


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> Ah yes, but it's plural, lol. You now have the purple push button too.


I have so many Plastic Lightsabers, General Grievous is jealous.


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> I need technical help. Can someone give me a step by step or point me to a link on how to compress pictures so they don't exceed the size. My photobucket account is pretty full. And when I try to download pictures from my phone or camera, I keep getting an error that it's too large.


I use Flickr, I think they now offer a terabyte free of photo storage and you can download your uploaded photos in a variety of sizes.  I used to also use a free program called Faststone Photo Resizer to batch shrink photos.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

msmama said:


> 6 days until we get on a plane bound for 2 weekends of SWW (not to mention that the splurge of staying at BC because of their awesome pool) and as soon as he finished getting dressed, my 7 year old and I are heading off to the doctor to make sure he didn't fracture his arm yesterday being stupid.
> 
> Wish us luck.



OH MY GAWDS... I hope he's ok!


----------



## mexxican

On plane getting ready for takeoff (after an hour delay)!!!!!


----------



## lovethattink

mexxican said:


> On plane getting ready for takeoff (after an hour delay)!!!!!



Safe travels!


----------



## dkfajr1

delmar411 said:


> As for those lightsabers that they cant give out extra of, the jawas had them available for trade at the end of breakfast. I was able to trade 2 pins for 2 light sabers, which worked out nicely since I was able to give light sabers to the 2 kiddos that I didnt take with me.



I hope they have some when we are there. Then I wouldn't have to give mine to ds. I know DH wouldn't want to. Lol


----------



## yulilin3

Stage basically done


----------



## yulilin3

New picture options on Street of America, the cheapest package is $30 a lot of options


----------



## yulilin3

sorry I'm posting full size, I'm just copy/pasting from facebook. Here's Theater of the Stars at 5:20pm from all the way in the back and in the stands. Notice how the sun hits the last couple of rows. I imagine during the earlier shows the sun comes in more


----------



## Nhebron

Itinkso said:


> Non-car seating is for walk-ins if there is room. Guests with pre-booked ADRs are seated in the cars.


Wonder if we could ask for non car seating.  I'm a big girl and the car configuration seems uncomfortable.


----------



## lovethattink




----------



## CindySwims

Thank you for posting the menu! My DS7 will be happy they have GF waffles. He can be picky and I hate paying for food he will not eat. I can feel better about the breakfast now.


----------



## yulilin3

And here's us at Jedi Mickey's dinner




Our ADR was 6:35pm, we checked in at 6:10pm and got called for our Jedi Mickey photo at 6:17pm. Mickey had 2 photopass people, one would grab your camera while the other took it for your free download. Here's where you get the card with all the autographs. I didn't see anyone asking for autographs so in return I didn;t see any characters signing. Got seated and our waiter promptly took our drink order. She did tell us to hang out at the table because Donald was coming








then we got up for our first round of food. The food was great, I enjoyed everything I tried. As I've said my daughter has an intolerance for dairy and other items not  life threatening, so we didn't call the chef but if you need him, he will come out and walk you thru. He also does special dessert items for dairy/egg/nut free diets. I won't bore you with pics of food, if you guys want to see them let me know and I'll post.
Anyways, more of the characters, they were awesome. Really interacted with us, there was also a very shy toddler next to us and each character did their best to pull him out of it and get a picture. Dale, literally sat on the floor and played peek-a-boo with him. It was very sweet. You could look around and see kids and adults having paper lightsaber battles. Goofy and Donald joined in around us.
While eating I looked up and Jedi Mickey was all alone and no one was in line, so I got a second pic with him




























Ok one pic of desserts, here you go




Now since we don't eat a lot of sweets in our house, all of these were super sweet for us. I really liked the lemon tarts, the Jabba was suuuper sweet for me. Vader one didn't make the picture, still our favorite
While in line for food, I was taking pics of everything and a lady asked me if I was taking pics for a blog, when I explained that I was on the DIS she said "Are you Yuli?" ...found and met my first DISer of the year  I believe it was @inkedupmomma  (I told you I have bad memory) thanks for the kind words and can't wait to chat some more next weekend.
Overall I really enjoyed the dinner, still think it's super pricey but the characters were super engaged, the food was delicious and the entire staff was friendly


----------



## Gianfootography

Moving the shows to the Theater of the Stars is probably the worst Star Wars idea since Greedo shooting first.


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> Now since we don't eat a lot of sweets in our house, all of these were super sweet for us. I really liked the lemon tarts, the Jabba was suuuper sweet for me. Vader one didn't make the picture, still our favorite
> While in line for food, I was taking pics of everything and a lady asked me if I was taking pics for a blog, when I explained that I was on the DIS she said "Are you Yuli?" ...found and met my first DISer of the year  I believe it was @inkedupmomma  (I told you I have bad memory) thanks for the kind words and can't wait to chat some more next weekend.
> Overall I really enjoyed the dinner, still think it's super pricey but the characters were super engaged, the food was delicious and the entire staff was friendly




@yulilin3 , not me  I WISH THOUGH! We don't arrive until Thursday the 14th! I think we have FtF together on Saturday the 16th though?? 2 things 1) as a mom of a 14 yo dd, I can see such a difference in your daughter from last years pics to this year! Same with my DD!! I keep telling her to stop it!

2) WHERE IS HER DRESS FROM?? LOVE IT!

Thanks for the info, REALLY excited for this meal now!


----------



## yulilin3

here's our free, downloaded picture


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> @yulilin3 , not me  I WISH THOUGH! We don't arrive until Thursday the 14th! I think we have FtF together on Saturday the 16th though?? 2 things 1) as a mom of a 14 yo dd, I can see such a difference in your daughter from last years pics to this year! Same with my DD!! I keep telling her to stop it!
> 
> 2) WHERE IS HER DRESS FROM?? LOVE IT!
> 
> Thanks for the info, REALLY excited for this meal now!


shoot, I knew I had it wrong. Yes we do have the package on the same day...see what happens when I don't have a good memory. I hope that the very nice lady I met logs in and sets me straight
The dress is from Her Universe, she bought it last year


----------



## Gianfootography

delmar411 said:


> As for those lightsabers that they cant give out extra of, the jawas had them available for trade at the end of breakfast. I was able to trade 2 pins for 2 light sabers, which worked out nicely since I was able to give light sabers to the 2 kiddos that I didnt take with me.


Did somebody say Lightsabers?! Can someone elaborate? I must have all the Lightsabers. No seriously I think I may have a problem. I am considering hitting DHS this week to pick up one of those new Jedi Training Lightsabers in a different color blade.


----------



## Tltorrez

Gianfootography said:


> I never got into the EU. I always wanted to get into Shadows of the Empire since I own the Nintendo 64 game. I picked up the Darth Maul comics since they announced that they were based on unproduced scripts of the Clone Wars. So far, I have only read A New Dawn and the new Star Wars Comic books by Marvel Comics (Star Wars, Princess Leia, Kanan and Darth Vader) I have liked them all. I also picked up Tarkin, Ezra's Gamble and Servants of the Empire: Edge of the Galaxy but I am to lazy to start those. I do like this idea of everything new as canon. It does make it easier for a slacker like me to get into non movie / tv show media.



I read and loved everything written by Timothy Zahn, but when I tried some other authors they were so awful I gave up. I would happily take recommendations for authors or books in the EU that were well-written.


----------



## Tltorrez

lovethattink said:


> I need technical help. Can someone give me a step by step or point me to a link on how to compress pictures so they don't exceed the size. My photobucket account is pretty full. And when I try to download pictures from my phone or camera, I keep getting an error that it's too large.



Windows or Mac?


----------



## lovethattink

Tltorrez said:


> Windows or Mac?



Windows for laptop and android phone.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tltorrez said:


> I read and loved everything written by Timothy Zahn, but when I tried some other authors they were so awful I gave up. I would happily take recommendations for authors or books in the EU that were well-written.



Did you read the xwing series?  I really enjoyed those, the stackpole and allston ones


----------



## soniam

lovethattink said:


> I need technical help. Can someone give me a step by step or point me to a link on how to compress pictures so they don't exceed the size. My photobucket account is pretty full. And when I try to download pictures from my phone or camera, I keep getting an error that it's too large.



I have used the following website for other message boards. I think it even lets you do batches. However, I haven't used it in a while.

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/


----------



## Itinkso

Nhebron said:


> Wonder if we could ask for non car seating.  I'm a big girl and the car configuration seems uncomfortable.


When you check-in, ask if you can be seated at one of the "satellite tables" or one of the "table w/chairs" cars... that are located at the rear of the drive-in. It shouldn't be a problem as long as walk-ins haven't filled up that area.


----------



## Tltorrez

lovethattink said:


> Windows for laptop and android phone.



Do you have a program called Photo Gallery? It's a default Windows program but it might depend on what version you have.

If your photos open up in Photo Viewer by default, click the Open menu and it should show you all the photo-related programs. There's a simple Resize command in the Photo Gallery program.

I also just realized that Photo Viewer has a resizer built into the Email menu. You'd probably have to email it to yourself that way but it is an option.


----------



## jacksmommy

Itinkso said:


> Non-car seating is for walk-ins if there is room. Guests with pre-booked ADRs are seated in the cars.



That's actually not true.  Last year we had a late breakfast ADR at sci-fi and they put us at a car because they were backed up.  We were pretty disappointed.


----------



## soniam

Gianfootography said:


> Did somebody say Lightsabers?! Can someone elaborate? I must have all the Lightsabers. No seriously I think I may have a problem. I am considering hitting DHS this week to pick up one of those new Jedi Training Lightsabers in a different color blade.
> View attachment 95414



Have you seen the Inquisitor lightsaber at Disney Store.com?

EDIT: WARNING I just read that it doesn't light up


----------



## lovethattink

Gianfootography said:


> Did somebody say Lightsabers?! Can someone elaborate? I must have all the Lightsabers. No seriously I think I may have a problem. I am considering hitting DHS this week to pick up one of those new Jedi Training Lightsabers in a different color blade.
> View attachment 95414



Gian, I posted a picture of them in my Trip report just now. They are glow in the dark from the breakfast. If you want one, let me know and I'll keep mine aside for you. Just remind me next time you see me. They are miniature (pen sized), glow red or blue.


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> Gian, I posted a picture of them in my Trip report just now. They are glow in the dark from the breakfast. If you want one, let me know and I'll keep mine aside for you. Just remind me next time you see me. They are miniature (pen sized), glow red or blue.


Sweet! Those are cool but it would look like I was holding a glowing Tic-Tac in my Wookiee sizes hands. So thanks anyways. I really want to go to the Sci-fi Diner breakfast this year. I will probably go some random weekday.


----------



## Gianfootography

soniam said:


> Have you seen the Inquisitor lightsaber at Disney Store.com?
> 
> EDIT: WARNING I just read that it doesn't light up


I think I saw one at Wal-Mart. Don't know if it is the exact same one. I know I will eventually get an Inquisitor Lightsaber and Ezra's and Kanan's. Now I am mostly focusing on getting the Jedi Training ones from the parks. I would love to have a different one for each day of the event.


----------



## HCinKC

Gianfootography said:


> Possibly between 3 and 6 but I am waiting for that series to end before I include it in my saga watching order. It is a good show but at the moment it does not (for me) have a major impact on the main arc like Clone Wars did. It does look like the show is building itself to be an important part of the saga with season 2 answering some unanswered questions that Clone Wars posed by ending so abruptly.


True, just thinking in theory since it obviously wouldn't go before 4, so it would have to go after 3. Season 2 looks like it is going to be awesome. That teaser was SO DANG GOOD.



yulilin3 said:


> New picture options on Street of America, the cheapest package is $30 a lot of options


I am digging #361. ODS would obviously want Obi-Wan. DH could do Mace, and I would be Aayla. Do you guys think it would be weird to have our baby boy's face on Adi Gallia?


----------



## Gianfootography

soniam said:


> EDIT: WARNING I just read that it doesn't light up


I don't need them to light up, just to look epic in my photos:
 
And that they stay in the locked position so they don't extend while clipped on my belt as I run to get more Yoda Cupcakes. I hate the ones you just have to flick your wrist to extend (current Rebels branded ones they sell at Wal-Mart and at the parks) I still can't find a proper Episode 2-4 Obi-Wan push button to extend lightsaber.


----------



## Itinkso

jacksmommy said:


> That's actually not true.  Last year we had a late breakfast ADR at sci-fi and they put us at a car because they were backed up.  We were pretty disappointed.


You were seated at a car and didn't want to be? Last year the rotations and timing were not running smoothly because the characters couldn't see and couldn't sign autographs quickly. If you were disappointed in your seating, Guest Relations would have provided some type of guest recovery for you to compensate you for the mix-up in seating.


----------



## jennab113

Tltorrez said:


> I read and loved everything written by Timothy Zahn, but when I tried some other authors they were so awful I gave up. I would happily take recommendations for authors or books in the EU that were well-written.


 I'm still relatively new to the EU, but I like James Luceno and John Jackson Miller. I haven't read the X-Wing series yet but I am looking forward to it and people seem to love it.


----------



## Artax

yulilin3 said:


> here's our free, downloaded picture



 Very cool yulilin. I was watching out for you today as I knew you had a Mother's Day Jedi mickey meal today too. We checked in to our Jedi mickey meal at 4:55 and we left the restaurant at about 6:30. Somehow I missed you. 

Anyhow they would not let mickey sign during picture taking. I told them we were spending $300 on a character meal and I wanted to speak to the manager in charge of characters. They took our pillowcases backstage and had all characters sign them for us. I also asked if the roaming characters would sign and they just said they would take care of all of them backstage. But we did see Minnie sign something for another child a few tables over, so i am pretty sure they would have. 

So far we are having a great time and things have been going much better after our 21 hour flight delay. But it does sound like I am going to have to skip saturday SWW for legoland since it's the only day we still have somewhat open.


----------



## mom2of2

For the PP who asked about not sitting in a car, ask for a Town Car..those are the tables with 4 chairs with a car front.  There are 4 of those available


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> here's our free, downloaded picture



Love it! Do we get one with the breakfast?


----------



## momofallsons

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Awesome -- following you now!
> 
> 
> What size do you need? I have a medium (I think) that I haven't gotten around to sending back yet. But I do think she'll have all sizes at SWW.



I was planning to order a small, so that might be too big unless they run really small...  I figure worst case, I can buy it at SWW.  I just kind of wanted to get it ahead of time & wash it so I could wear it while there.  We're only at DHS & SWW for one day, and I'm assuming they're only sold in DHS and not the other parks.  Thanks so much for the offer though!!


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> Just with a beauty and the beast theater manager. He says the lining up strategy is still tentative. But it looks like fps will be done to the far left of the theater. Standby thru the front main entrance and packages and vip thru the far right.
> I asked him about the fifth weekend and why the show is dark. And he be reluctantly, after pushing him allot said that there MIGHT be shows added in the morning and they are waiting for celebrities to announce anything....this guy was really hard crack.
> Took some pictures from different angles from the top of the theater. The two large screens look good. Right now, at 5:20 the sun is only in the back of the theater. The earlier shows will have more sun. From the bleachers all the way in the back you can see the screens but there's a lot of glare



Wow!  Can't put anything past you yulilin!!  How did you even catch that the show was dark for week V?  It would be exciting if they add something new in, although my day's already getting jam packed!


----------



## lchuck

Gianfootography said:


> Moving the shows to the Theater of the Stars is probably the worst Star Wars idea since Greedo shooting first. View attachment 95412


Wait, Wait, Wait...So the shows aren't in the Premiere Theater?  Crap, my parents were looking forward to being indoors a bit more during our days at HS.


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

What happened to Darth Goofys Boxers ....I was so looking forward to that in pictures...it cracks me up


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

One more check for interest in these reservations before I release them:
*
Premium packages are taken*
Sci Fi Galactic bkfst for 8am for May 16th for 2ppl

If anyone is interested please PM me and let me know.


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> Very cool yulilin. I was watching out for you today as I knew you had a Mother's Day Jedi mickey meal today too. We checked in to our Jedi mickey meal at 4:55 and we left the restaurant at about 6:30. Somehow I missed you.
> 
> Anyhow they would not let mickey sign during picture taking. I told them we were spending $300 on a character meal and I wanted to speak to the manager in charge of characters. They took our pillowcases backstage and had all characters sign them for us. I also asked if the roaming characters would sign and they just said they would take care of all of them backstage. But we did see Minnie sign something for another child a few tables over, so i am pretty sure they would have.
> 
> So far we are having a great time and things have been going much better after our 21 hour flight delay. But it does sound like I am going to have to skip saturday SWW for legoland since it's the only day we still have somewhat open.


I knew you would be around because of the Roll Call thread as well. This is what generally happens when characters can't sign on stage, they take your item backstage and they sign it there. I really think it gives the characters more time to play around with everyone, but that's just me, I really never got into the autograph thing. I'm glad you got your item signed.



lovethattink said:


> Love it! Do we get one with the breakfast?


No, the free download, that I've heard, is only for dinner. But if you got a Photopass card you could check 


momofallsons said:


> Wow!  Can't put anything past you yulilin!!  How did you even catch that the show was dark for week V?  It would be exciting if they add something new in, although my day's already getting jam packed!


Once weekend V schedule came out it showed as being dark on the calendar. The show could very well be Visit to the Maul and Obi Wan and Beyond being performed the days that they are not done at 5:15pm for weekend V, but again, only time will tell



lchuck said:


> Wait, Wait, Wait...So the shows aren't in the Premiere Theater?  Crap, my parents were looking forward to being indoors a bit more during our days at HS.


First page has the entire schedule with times and locations




mackeymouse4eva said:


> What happened to Darth Goofys Boxers ....I was so looking forward to that in pictures...it cracks me up


We were ready to tell him he  had forgotten his pants as well, when he came over to us we were like "Goofy you got pants now" he motioned that he remembered to put them on this time...I guess they are really walking away from the funny SW and going more into the classic one.


BTW the CM this year have been properly trained to say they don't know yet or they really don't know. Each and every CM I asked about something SWW related they all got very fidgety and said, oh, we don't have that information yet, or the plans are still tentative, or the map is not out yet  I even asked a character handler about the location of Luke and Leia this year and she said the schedule doesn't come out until Thursday for them, sheesh. They are really keeping everything under wraps. I really hope they release the map before Friday


----------



## yulilin3

Also I was talking to the ladies at the podium for Jedi Mickey's Dinner and they said that they have been taking walk ups everyday. She doesn't know if during the actual SWW this would be the case but it's worth the try.
She said they have been taking walk ups for the first hour and the last hour of the experience.


----------



## jthornton94

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Did you read the xwing series?  I really enjoyed those, the stackpole and allston ones


 Funny you mention Stackpole.  My husband reads all the books as well.  He was also in the Army.  One time, on deployment, he is reading w book and happens to read the dedication.  It says something about to my brother in the Army.....my husband immediately walks up to one of the guys he works with and asks, is your brother an author?  Sure enough, same guy.  Small world sometimes.


----------



## lovethattink

Backlot express showed no changes yesterday in decor.


----------



## yulilin3

I forgot to post this pics yesterday...they took away our tables and chairs at Echo Lake  Not sure what's going on. There's a nice ledge if anyone still wants to hang around for the fireworks viewing but this really upset me.


----------



## RedM94

lovethattink said:


>



@lovethattink 

Thank you for posting the new allergy friendly menu for Sci-Fi!!  I would love to show my son, but the Senate Council in my house (my wife), has asked me to slow down the SWW talk with my son.  He is on the Asperger's spectrum and needs to focus on school work.  

I did email Chef Albert at Sci-Fi and he is going to check on the RH Maul Hummus for me.  Fingers crossed that it won't pose any cross contamination concerns.  I mentioned this in an earlier post, Chef Albert is awesome when it comes to food allergies or special diet requests.


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> And here's us at Jedi Mickey's dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our ADR was 6:35pm, we checked in at 6:10pm and got called for our Jedi Mickey photo at 6:17pm. Mickey had 2 photopass people, one would grab your camera while the other took it for your free download. Here's where you get the card with all the autographs. I didn't see anyone asking for autographs so in return I didn;t see any characters signing. Got seated and our waiter promptly took our drink order. She did tell us to hang out at the table because Donald was coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we got up for our first round of food. The food was great, I enjoyed everything I tried. As I've said my daughter has an intolerance for dairy and other items not  life threatening, so we didn't call the chef but if you need him, he will come out and walk you thru. He also does special dessert items for dairy/egg/nut free diets. I won't bore you with pics of food, if you guys want to see them let me know and I'll post.
> Anyways, more of the characters, they were awesome. Really interacted with us, there was also a very shy toddler next to us and each character did their best to pull him out of it and get a picture. Dale, literally sat on the floor and played peek-a-boo with him. It was very sweet. You could look around and see kids and adults having paper lightsaber battles. Goofy and Donald joined in around us.
> While eating I looked up and Jedi Mickey was all alone and no one was in line, so I got a second pic with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok one pic of desserts, here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now since we don't eat a lot of sweets in our house, all of these were super sweet for us. I really liked the lemon tarts, the Jabba was suuuper sweet for me. Vader one didn't make the picture, still our favorite
> While in line for food, I was taking pics of everything and a lady asked me if I was taking pics for a blog, when I explained that I was on the DIS she said "Are you Yuli?" ...found and met my first DISer of the year  I believe it was @inkedupmomma  (I told you I have bad memory) thanks for the kind words and can't wait to chat some more next weekend.
> Overall I really enjoyed the dinner, still think it's super pricey but the characters were super engaged, the food was delicious and the entire staff was friendly



@yulilin3 

Thank you for posting the awesome photos and the H&V review.  I can tell you both really enjoyed the experience!!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Backlot express showed no changes yesterday in decor.


and it won't. They are leaving the area for RL it open for lunch and then closing it around 2pm and decorating for the RL.
Also when I was talking to the nice CM at backlot express yesterday he said that they either have to put a temporary ramp leading toward the main entrance to the restaurant or have people that need a ramp to still go thru RL to get to Backlot Express because that's the only ramp they have for the restaurant, I hadn't even thought of that.


----------



## RedM94

View attachment 95461


yulilin3 said:


> I knew you would be around because of the Roll Call thread as well. This is what generally happens when characters can't sign on stage, they take your item backstage and they sign it there. I really think it gives the characters more time to play around with everyone, but that's just me, I really never got into the autograph thing. I'm glad you got your item signed.
> 
> 
> No, the free download, that I've heard, is only for dinner. But if you got a Photopass card you could check
> 
> Once weekend V schedule came out it showed as being dark on the calendar. The show could very well be Visit to the Maul and Obi Wan and Beyond being performed the days that they are not done at 5:15pm for weekend V, but again, only time will tell
> 
> 
> First page has the entire schedule with times and locations
> 
> 
> 
> We were ready to tell him he  had forgotten his pants as well, when he came over to us we were like "Goofy you got pants now" he motioned that he remembered to put them on this time...I guess they are really walking away from the funny SW and going more into the classic one.
> 
> 
> BTW the CM this year have been properly trained to say they don't know yet or they really don't know. Each and every CM I asked about something SWW related they all got very fidgety and said, oh, we don't have that information yet, or the plans are still tentative, or the map is not out yet  I even asked a character handler about the location of Luke and Leia this year and she said the schedule doesn't come out until Thursday for them, sheesh. They are really keeping everything under wraps. I really hope they release the map before Friday



@yulilin3 @lovethattink

Last year they did the free photo download for the Galactic Breakfast.  I hope they didn't discontinue it for this year.


yulilin3 said:


> I knew you would be around because of the Roll Call thread as well. This is what generally happens when characters can't sign on stage, they take your item backstage and they sign it there. I really think it gives the characters more time to play around with everyone, but that's just me, I really never got into the autograph thing. I'm glad you got your item signed.
> 
> 
> No, the free download, that I've heard, is only for dinner. But if you got a Photopass card you could check
> 
> Once weekend V schedule came out it showed as being dark on the calendar. The show could very well be Visit to the Maul and Obi Wan and Beyond being performed the days that they are not done at 5:15pm for weekend V, but again, only time will tell
> 
> 
> First page has the entire schedule with times and locations
> 
> 
> 
> We were ready to tell him he  had forgotten his pants as well, when he came over to us we were like "Goofy you got pants now" he motioned that he remembered to put them on this time...I guess they are really walking away from the funny SW and going more into the classic one.
> 
> 
> BTW the CM this year have been properly trained to say they don't know yet or they really don't know. Each and every CM I asked about something SWW related they all got very fidgety and said, oh, we don't have that information yet, or the plans are still tentative, or the map is not out yet  I even asked a character handler about the location of Luke and Leia this year and she said the schedule doesn't come out until Thursday for them, sheesh. They are really keeping everything under wraps. I really hope they release the map before Friday



@yulilin3 @lovethattink

They did do the free photo download last year for the galactic breakfast.  Hope they did't discontinue it this year.  Here is my picture from last year.


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> View attachment 95461
> 
> @yulilin3 @lovethattink
> 
> Last year they did the free photo download for the Galactic Breakfast.  I hope they didn't discontinue it for this year.
> 
> 
> @yulilin3 @lovethattink
> 
> They did do the free photo download last year for the galactic breakfast.  Hope they did't discontinue it this year.  Here is my picture from last year.


I think it was reported that the Galactic Breakfast will not offer the free download this year, but I'm not 100% sure. I know this was reported when the meals opened up for booking so it's been a while


----------



## yulilin3

Just got confirmation from my inside source at Sci Fi that you do not get a free download picture this year, the CM will take pictures for you with Fett and Vader.
Also, for anyone doing breakfast remember that your entire party must be together for you to be seated. They have had some issues with people checking in, being seated and then half of their party goes to sign up for JTA, it messes their table turning. What should've taken an hour took one hour and 45 minutes because this family left only 1 person in their table while the rest left. So the staff had to wait for them to come back to deliver warm food, they actually sat thru 2 character rotations.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> sorry I'm posting full size, I'm just copy/pasting from facebook. Here's Theater of the Stars at 5:20pm from all the way in the back and in the stands. Notice how the sun hits the last couple of rows. I imagine during the earlier shows the sun comes in more



I have to admit that the theater is a little more shaded than I had originally imagined.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I have to admit that the theater is a little more shaded than I had originally imagined.


the lower seats will be protected from the creeping sun all the time, I'm afraid the last 5 rows will probably have sun for Rebels and SotS. The sun will be hitting your back all the time.


----------



## lovethattink

It wants to charge me $14.95 to download the picture. As I said in my trip report last night, make sure you are happy with your picture they take on your phone or camera. The one on dd's phone is blurry. So glad I asked for both camera and phone.  The camera one is good.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> the lower seats will be protected from the creeping sun all the time, I'm afraid the last 5 rows will probably have sun for Rebels and SotS. The sun will be hitting your back all the time.



And top bleachers are full sun the whole time, aren't they?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> And top bleachers are full sun the whole time, aren't they?


this was 5:20pm yesterday, the top 3 rows had spots of sun


----------



## yulilin3

bleachers


----------



## lovethattink

Wonder what out looks like for Rebels?


----------



## lovethattink

Thanks to May 4th and Galactic breakfast,  our character must see list has shrunk. 

Saw:

Darth Vader
Boba Fett
Chewbacca
Stormtroopers
Jawas
Greedo


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> Just got confirmation from my inside source at Sci Fi that you do not get a free download picture this year, the CM will take pictures for you with Fett and Vader.
> Also, for anyone doing breakfast remember that your entire party must be together for you to be seated. They have had some issues with people checking in, being seated and then half of their party goes to sign up for JTA, it messes their table turning. What should've taken an hour took one hour and 45 minutes because this family left only 1 person in their table while the rest left. So the staff had to wait for them to come back to deliver warm food, they actually sat thru 2 character rotations.



Darn, Oh well, at least we still get a photo opp!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm not sure if I posted this one here:


----------



## Bugdozer

yulilin3 said:


> Just got confirmation from my inside source at Sci Fi that you do not get a free download picture this year, the CM will take pictures for you with Fett and Vader.
> Also, for anyone doing breakfast remember that your entire party must be together for you to be seated. They have had some issues with people checking in, being seated and then half of their party goes to sign up for JTA, it messes their table turning. What should've taken an hour took one hour and 45 minutes because this family left only 1 person in their table while the rest left. So the staff had to wait for them to come back to deliver warm food, they actually sat thru 2 character rotations.



Is photopass there? Asking because we bought Memory maker.


----------



## lovethattink

Bugdozer said:


> Is photopass there? Asking because we bought Memory maker.



Yes. If you have memory maker the picture is yours


----------



## yulilin3

just remember that there is photopass people with Vader/Fett and Jedi Mickey at both character meals but the ones that come to your table don't have them, so still bring your camera or phone camera for those


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I forgot to post this pics yesterday...they took away our tables and chairs at Echo Lake  Not sure what's going on. There's a nice ledge if anyone still wants to hang around for the fireworks viewing but this really upset me.



What in the world... When you got to the people eat now after they buy food at Min and Bills' Dockside Dinner?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> and it won't. They are leaving the area for RL it open for lunch and then closing it around 2pm and decorating for the RL.
> Also when I was talking to the nice CM at backlot express yesterday he said that they either have to put a temporary ramp leading toward the main entrance to the restaurant or have people that need a ramp to still go thru RL to get to Backlot Express because that's the only ramp they have for the restaurant, I hadn't even thought of that.



Ok, this really sounds like it's not going to be that cool now. They are going to have the trow that stuff up every day?! They should have just shut down backlot and change the whole thing to RH, and then have it an all day experience!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Just got confirmation from my inside source at Sci Fi that you do not get a free download picture this year, the CM will take pictures for you with Fett and Vader.
> Also, for anyone doing breakfast remember that your entire party must be together for you to be seated. They have had some issues with people checking in, being seated and then half of their party goes to sign up for JTA, it messes their table turning. What should've taken an hour took one hour and 45 minutes because this family left only 1 person in their table while the rest left. So the staff had to wait for them to come back to deliver warm food, they actually sat thru 2 character rotations.



Will there still be photo pass photographer with memory maker?


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> What in the world... When you got to the people eat now after they buy food at Min and Bills' Dockside Dinner?


Min and Bills still have their tables and chairs...this is around the bend right in front of 50s Prime Time.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> the lower seats will be protected from the creeping sun all the time, I'm afraid the last 5 rows will probably have sun for Rebels and SotS. The sun will be hitting your back all the time.



That will suck, hopefully the glare will not be there, hard to see those small screens as it is... I know they are fairly big, but not near as big as they need to be for that size theater.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Min and Bills still have their tables and chairs...this is around the bend right in front of 50s Prime Time.



That's crazy because those seat were always full of people...


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok, this really sounds like it's not going to be that cool now. They are going to have the trow that stuff up every day?! They should have just shut down backlot and change the whole thing to RH, and then have it an all day experience!


My thoughts exactly...we will see.


The Sunrise Student said:


> Will there still be photo pass photographer with memory maker?


yes, photopass photographers at both meals for the main pictures, with Vader/Fett and Jedi Mickey. No photographers with the characters that come to your table


----------



## slaveone

The Sunrise Student said:


> That's crazy because those seat were always full of people...


Disney philosophy on seating seems to have become sitting does not equal spending.


----------



## wdhinn89

yulilin3 said:


> the lower seats will be protected from the creeping sun all the time, I'm afraid the last 5 rows will probably have sun for Rebels and SotS. The sun will be hitting your back all the time.


How is the air circulation?  Are there fans set up?  I am afraid it will feel, tight, clammy and hard to breath in.  It is supposed to be in the mid 90's and humid


----------



## The Sunrise Student

slaveone said:


> Disney philosophy on seating seems to have become sitting does not equal spending.



If I have no where to sit to eat my counter service food then I will not bother with it... that's who I saw sitting there the most. Either people eating food from the Dinosaur and eating their ice cream, or people getting SW themed drinks from the little bar that is always near there... or over flow from Min and Bills.


----------



## delmar411

The Sunrise Student said:


> Will there still be photo pass photographer with memory maker?



Still a photopass photog for te main photo but the 2nd guy snatched my phone from me and wouldnt give it back until After the photos. I wanted interaction shots  of my son with MY phone and seriously he was doing this rude keep away thing. I didnt want to upset my son by making a scene so I let it go but it was weird and rude and he took a crap pic of me with my son. I had to go back in the middle of our meal to get it retaken.


----------



## msmama

Gianfootography said:


> I think I saw one at Wal-Mart. Don't know if it is the exact same one. I know I will eventually get an Inquisitor Lightsaber and Ezra's and Kanan's. Now I am mostly focusing on getting the Jedi Training ones from the parks. I would love to have a different one for each day of the event.


'

My son (7) got the Inquisitor lightsaber for his birthday (from Target).  It doesn't light up but it really doesn't take away from it's awesomeness!  He declared it the best bday present ever.  



The Sunrise Student said:


> I have to admit that the theater is a little more shaded than I had originally imagined.


How was the temp in the theater?  (Couldn't tell if you actually went down further).  Is air circulating at all?  

I asked this over on the Resorts board, but no answer as of yet....if we decide NOT to walk to HS from Beach Club for our VIP day, does anyone know the approximate cost and time for a taxi?  Seems like it should be cheap and quick, but it also wouldn't surprise if it there was some round about way we had to go (and how close can a taxi get us to the gates)?  I'm assuming we wouldn't have to worry about parking gates because we'll be there well before 7 (but correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## yulilin3

the thing with this specific area is that they usually take out the tables and chairs because this was one of the locations where they placed a tent for celebrity autographs, that's why I've never arranged a meet there (I've used this area for fireworks viewing for Frozen, 4th of July and NYE)
But since they announced that the celebrity autographs would be inside this year I thought that the table and chairs would remain in this area....
with the removal of the tables and chairs it makes me think that this could be a character spot...they sued this entire area for the first DHS Villain Party, so maybe some characters will be located all around Echo Lake, fairly simple for them to come and go backstage since there's an entrance right between 50s Prime Time and the Indiana Jones gift shop. 
The problem with this is that now, we won't have a meeting place for fireworks, unless we move it to Min and Bills...but we'll find out on Friday night how it all works out


----------



## AngiTN

wdhinn89 said:


> How is the air circulation?  Are there fans set up?  I am afraid it will feel, tight, clammy and hard to breath in.  It is supposed to be in the mid 90's and humid


We've seen the B&B show in the late afternoon on a hot day and found it comfortable in there. As long as you aren't setting in the sun


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> '
> 
> My son (7) got the Inquisitor lightsaber for his birthday (from Target).  It doesn't light up but it really doesn't take away from it's awesomeness!  He declared it the best bday present ever.
> 
> 
> How was the temp in the theater?  (Couldn't tell if you actually went down further).  Is air circulating at all?
> 
> I asked this over on the Resorts board, but no answer as of yet....if we decide NOT to walk to HS from Beach Club for our VIP day, does anyone know the approximate cost and time for a taxi?  Seems like it should be cheap and quick, but it also wouldn't surprise if it there was some round about way we had to go (and how close can a taxi get us to the gates)?  I'm assuming we wouldn't have to worry about parking gates because we'll be there well before 7 (but correct me if I'm wrong).


we like to sit on the sides of this theater and toward the top because the air circulates better, even though the temp was in the mid 90s, while we were there it felt alright. My daughter needs to sit on the aisle side cause she gets claustrophobic with stadium seating, especially if there are strangers sitting next to her so we always go to the sides and stay on the aisle


----------



## The Sunrise Student

delmar411 said:


> Still a photopass photog for te main photo but the 2nd guy snatched my phone from me and wouldnt give it back until After the photos. I wanted interaction shots  of my son with MY phone and seriously he was doing this rude keep away thing. I didnt want to upset my son by making a scene so I let it go but it was weird and rude and he took a crap pic of me with my son. I had to go back in the middle of our meal to get it retaken.



I would be saying, that's alright I got it to any photographer that tried that number on me... We normally have both of us in the picture so I haven't run into this yet... But if I bring my Granddaughter and they tired that crap... well....


----------



## The Sunrise Student

msmama said:


> How was the temp in the theater?  (Couldn't tell if you actually went down further).  Is air circulating at all?
> 
> I asked this over on the Resorts board, but no answer as of yet....if we decide NOT to walk to HS from Beach Club for our VIP day, does anyone know the approximate cost and time for a taxi?  Seems like it should be cheap and quick, but it also wouldn't surprise if it there was some round about way we had to go (and how close can a taxi get us to the gates)?  I'm assuming we wouldn't have to worry about parking gates because we'll be there well before 7 (but correct me if I'm wrong).



@yulilin3 can you answer this... I personally have never been in that theater. I saw Beauty and the Beast the Musical when it was out so I never bothered to see the shortened park version.


----------



## yulilin3

@The Sunrise Student  until what time are you going to be around DHS on Thursday? I'm going in the evening, around 6pm to see if the backdrops for characters are up so we can have a better plan on our wild SWW character hunt on Friday.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> @yulilin3 can you answer this... I personally have never been in that theater. I saw Beauty and the Beast the Musical when it was out so I never bothered to see the shortened park version.


already did


----------



## msmama

The Sunrise Student said:


> I would be saying, that's alright I got it to any photographer that tried that number on me... We normally have both of us in the picture so I haven't run into this yet... But if I bring my Granddaughter and they tired that crap... well....



Wait, What?!?!  You have a Granddaughter?  For real?  You don't look old enough to have a Granddaughter?!?!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok, this really sounds like it's not going to be that cool now. They are going to have the trow that stuff up every day?! They should have just shut down backlot and change the whole thing to RH, and then have it an all day experience!


I agree!  I was hoping for a whole experience not just some things put up - hopefully I'm underestimating what they will get done during those 2 hours and Disney magic will amaze us 

If not our ADR is on Sunday and we'll cancel it - looking forward to the first day reports of RH!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> @The Sunrise Student  until what time are you going to be around DHS on Thursday? I'm going in the evening, around 6pm to see if the backdrops for characters are up so we can have a better plan on our wild SWW character hunt on Friday.



Thursday we are only hopping into DHS for GG, then leaving by 1:30 - 2 because we have a the Wanyama Safari (includes a meal at Jiko) - 3:30 start and check in at the resort it by 3 for this. And we still will not have seen our room yet, unless they have it ready when we arrive, which doubt since we are getting there at 9 - 9:30 am.


----------



## kpd6901

momofallsons said:


> You need to log in with your tv provider... this is the first time I've regretted DH dropping the cable.  We've been running purely on streaming services (Hulu, Netflix, Amazon).  He's a tech guy, so I'm going to make him find a way we can watch it!


get permission from family/friend to log-in with their information??


----------



## delmar411

The Sunrise Student said:


> I would be saying, that's alright I got it to any photographer that tried that number on me... We normally have both of us in the picture so I haven't run into this yet... But if I bring my Granddaughter and they tired that crap... well....



It was just so weird. And the photog that did it is a long time photopass guy (we have seen him at HS for at least 5yrs) so not a newbie being confused. 
One of those moments when you dont know what to do without making an awkward scene especially when I know we will see him all SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I agree!  I was hoping for a whole experience not just some things put up - hopefully I'm underestimating what they will get done during those 2 hours and Disney magic will amaze us
> 
> If not our ADR is on Sunday and we'll cancel it - looking forward to the first day reports of RH!


I have reservations every weekend and I'm thinking the same thing.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

msmama said:


> Wait, What?!?!  You have a Granddaughter?  For real?  You don't look old enough to have a Granddaughter?!?!



Ssshhhhhh don't tell anyone.... remember I said I saw the original New Hope in the theaters  to tell on myself a bit, I was 8 when it came out.


----------



## lovethattink

I've found so many benches missing from around the parks. It was really difficult for my parents to find a place to get off their feet when we took them a couple weeks ago to mk, Epcot,  and dhs. Dad's in his 80's and mom younger.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> It was just so weird. And the photog that did it is a long time photopass guy (we have seen him at HS for at least 5yrs) so not a newbie being confused.
> One of those moments when you dont know what to do without making an awkward scene especially when I know we will see him all SWW.


similar thing at dinner. As soon as we went in to take the pic with Jedi Mickey one photographer just took our camera without us even asking. I guess they're trying to move things along quickly. Also inside the restaurant there were plenty of CM around asking if we wanted a picture of both of us together with the characters. Some we said ok, but others we just swapped camera to take one individually.


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> I have reservations every weekend and I'm thinking the same thing.



The CM we were chatting with at backlot yesterday said they have seen the decorations and thought it looked amazing. So maybe they have done some dress rehersals in the nighttime and early AM? 

I am going in with an open mind for friday amd if it is not going to work for us then I will cancel all our other ADRs for it.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

@msmama here is my Granddaughter and Grandson


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> The CM we were chatting with at backlot yesterday said they have seen the decorations and thought it looked amazing. So maybe they have done some dress rehersals in the nighttime and early AM?
> 
> I am going in with an open mind for friday amd if it is not going to work for us then I will cancel all our other ADRs for it.


I'm just happy we got to try all the cupcakes at Jedi Mickey's last night. One thing less to order at Rebel Lounge, the Jabba was just super sweet for us.
They can do wonders with a small window of time, I'm hoping for the best but prepared for the worst. Guinea Pigs Assemble


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I agree!  I was hoping for a whole experience not just some things put up - hopefully I'm underestimating what they will get done during those 2 hours and Disney magic will amaze us
> 
> If not our ADR is on Sunday and we'll cancel it - looking forward to the first day reports of RH!



One can only hope....


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> I've found so many benches missing from around the parks. It was really difficult for my parents to find a place to get off their feet when we took them a couple weeks ago to mk, Epcot,  and dhs. Dad's in his 80's and mom younger.



Oh that's not cool at all...


----------



## RedM94

msmama said:


> I asked this over on the Resorts board, but no answer as of yet....if we decide NOT to walk to HS from Beach Club for our VIP day, does anyone know the approximate cost and time for a taxi?  Seems like it should be cheap and quick, but it also wouldn't surprise if it there was some round about way we had to go (and how close can a taxi get us to the gates)?  I'm assuming we wouldn't have to worry about parking gates because we'll be there well before 7 (but correct me if I'm wrong).



@msmama 

Not sure if it is that same at Beach Club, but last year at the Boardwalk it was difficult to get a taxi to DHS.  When I asked about getting a taxi to DHS, I was told the fare will be to low and they won't take you.  

I said explain to the driver we are late for a dinner reservation I will make it worth his while. It was raining and I did not want to deal with parking three states away in the DHS lot.  

One driver agreed, but when he pullout out of BWV, he tried to turn.  Going to the other DHS entrance.  I asked him to go straight.  He said he had to follow his GPS.  Please go straight, and I will make it up to you.  He went straight, the fare was a couple of dollars and I gave him a $20.00. 

Beach club is a little further away, so maybe it won't be an issue.


----------



## AngiTN

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ssshhhhhh don't tell anyone.... remember I said I saw the original New Hope in the theaters  to tell on myself a bit, I was 8 when it came out.


Heck, you are a youngster. I was 13 when it hit theaters! Saw it 11 or 12 times.


----------



## AngiTN

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I agree!  I was hoping for a whole experience not just some things put up - hopefully I'm underestimating what they will get done during those 2 hours and Disney magic will amaze us
> 
> If not our ADR is on Sunday and we'll cancel it - looking forward to the first day reports of RH!


They are very good at decorating. Have you ever seen what they can do to decorate a resort for Christmas in just a few hours? Smaller space, a bit fewer decorations, I'm not one bit worried at how they can transform the area. 
After our Holiday D-Lights tour last year, and seeing the way their decorating warehouse is organized and the well tuned system they have there I have faith.


----------



## AngiTN

RedM94 said:


> @msmama
> 
> Not sure if it is that same at Beach Club, but last year at the Boardwalk it was difficult to get a taxi to DHS.  When I asked about getting a taxi to DHS, I was told the fare will be to low and they won't take you.
> 
> I said explain to the driver we are late for a dinner reservation I will make it worth his while. It was raining and I did not want to deal with parking three states away in the DHS lot.
> 
> One driver agreed, but when he pullout out of BWV, he tried to turn.  Going to the other DHS entrance.  I asked him to go straight.  He said he had to follow his GPS.  Please go straight, and I will make it up to you.  He went straight, the fare was a couple of dollars and I gave him a $20.00.
> 
> Beach club is a little further away, so maybe it won't be an issue.


Wonder if it would help if there was a larger group that wanted to go? Maybe other Dis'ers staying at the Resort would want to coordinate a taxi? 
We're at YC for that portion of our trip but it's at the end of the trip (next to the last day). We plan to walk but we may just be too worn out. I hope our non-park day on Saturday will revive us


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> this was 5:20pm yesterday, the top 3 rows had spots of sun


what shows will be here again?????


----------



## delmar411

You can always try uber instead of a taxi. I know my cousin sent me a code for something like $20 off my first trip. I assume there are lots of codes like that floating around.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

It's 2 days, 14 hours, 32 minutes until I get on that Jetplane and they expect me to work LOL...

I guess I better get at it.


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> what shows will be here again?????


Behind the Force Rebels
Stars of the Saga
Obi Wan and Beyond
An Ewok's Tale
Visit to the Maul
A Conversation with Frank Oz


----------



## kpd6901

lovethattink said:


> It wants to charge me $14.95 to download the picture. As I said in my trip report last night, make sure you are happy with your picture they take on your phone or camera. The one on dd's phone is blurry. So glad I asked for both camera and phone.  The camera one is good.


Do either of the restaurant pictures work with Memory Maker??


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> shoot, I knew I had it wrong. Yes we do have the package on the same day...see what happens when I don't have a good memory. I hope that the very nice lady I met logs in and sets me straight
> The dress is from Her Universe, she bought it last year


She must have been highly intelligent, stunningly beautiful and all around amazing if you confused her for me  Can't wait to meet you @yulilin3 !


----------



## inkedupmomma

Weird question (or not, since its the disboards) but will anyone be at Ohana on May 22 around 7 pm? We are celebrating Dh's 35th birthday, and I had a star wars cake made for him! Would love for some SW loving Disers to stop by and say hi! Have some cake and wish a happy birthday


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Do either of the restaurant pictures work with Memory Maker??


For the photo with Vader/Fett and Jedi Mickey they have aphotopass photographer. The characters going to your table don't


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> Weird question (or not, since its the disboards) but will anyone be at Ohana on May 22 around 7 pm? We are celebrating Dh's 35th birthday, and I had a star wars cake made for him! Would love for some SW loving Disers to stop by and say hi! Have some cake and wish a happy birthday


that's nice, happy birthday to him! I won't be around that early in the evening but we're planning on going to MK later at night


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> that's nice, happy birthday to him! I won't be around that early in the evening but we're planning on going to MK later at night


we will be going to MK after dinner for the 24 hour party as well!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Memory maker only is for Jedi Mickey who is right in front of Hollywood and Vine when you walk in.

The characters will consistently make their rounds to the tables and take as many photos and pose how you want. They are EXTREMELY interactive, and make the most of the time you have there.

I just think the food options can be better if we're paying all that money how about a bit more in terms of quality for the offerings served.

I LOVED the desert bar however!  The Star Wars treats really made it special.


----------



## cvjpirate

FYI, I was able to get The Rebel Hangar page to load this morning, not seeing any times for my day.


----------



## mamadragona

Another one here for May 22 MK.  Not at Ohana though.  Sorry! 

This was yesterday, so one less ring today:


----------



## yulilin3

CampbellzSoup said:


> Memory maker only is for Jedi Mickey who is right in front of Hollywood and Vine when you walk in.
> 
> The characters will consistently make their rounds to the tables and take as many photos and pose how you want. They are EXTREMELY interactive, and make the most of the time you have there.
> 
> I just think the food options can be better if we're paying all that money how about a bit more in terms of quality for the offerings served.
> 
> I LOVED the desert bar however!  The Star Wars treats really made it special.


The character interaction was great, I kept looking all around and every character was being playful with everyone, especially the kids.
My favorite food items were: Stormtrooper shrimp (even though you had to peel them) Kit Fisto's mussles, Leia's sweet and sour pork and the Tusken Raiders thai beef salad (spicy). My daughter's favorite was the bratwurst 
the lobster and shrimp mac and cheese was too cheesy for us, but then again, we don't eat a lof of cheese in my house.
All the desserts were amazing, some too sweet for us. Biggest let down was the Blue Ice Cream, the blueberry flavor was way to strong for us


----------



## kpd6901

CampbellzSoup said:


> Memory maker only is for Jedi Mickey who is right in front of Hollywood and Vine when you walk in.
> 
> The characters will consistently make their rounds to the tables and take as many photos and pose how you want. They are EXTREMELY interactive, and make the most of the time you have there.
> 
> I just think the food options can be better if we're paying all that money how about a bit more in terms of quality for the offerings served.
> 
> I LOVED the desert bar however!  The Star Wars treats really made it special.



I'm sorry for the confusion...I had seen/heard that the roaming characters at both meals are NOT with photopass photographers, so that would be up to us individually.  My main question was for both the Vader/Fett pic and the Jedi Mickey pic.  There are photopass photographers there, yes...but do they also work for Memory Maker pre-paid program?  I ask this, because I thought I read somewhere that Memory Maker only provides photos from some attractions/experiences, but not all....meaning that some pics you would still need to pay for.  Is that correct?


----------



## frisbeego

delmar411 said:


> The CM we were chatting with at backlot yesterday said they have seen the decorations and thought it looked amazing. So maybe they have done some dress rehersals in the nighttime and early AM?
> 
> I am going in with an open mind for friday amd if it is not going to work for us then I will cancel all our other ADRs for it.



I'm with you on the open mind.  I trust Disney, and I want the Darth Maul hummus regardless of the staging.

But, I am curious:  what if people are lingering from lunch?  Will they boot them out?


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> FYI, I was able to get The Rebel Hangar page to load this morning, not seeing any times for my day.


Rebel Lounge now open from May 15 thru June 14 everyday


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> New picture options on Street of America, the cheapest package is $30 a lot of options




I will assume, however that these are NOT included in pre-paid memory maker package, though, correct??


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> I will assume, however that these are NOT included in pre-paid memory maker package, though, correct??


no, these are not


----------



## AngiTN

kpd6901 said:


> I'm sorry for the confusion...I had seen/heard that the roaming characters at both meals are NOT with photopass photographers, so that would be up to us individually.  My main question was for both the Vader/Fett pic and the Jedi Mickey pic.  There are photopass photographers there, yes...but do they also work for Memory Maker pre-paid program?  I ask this, because I thought I read somewhere that Memory Maker only provides photos from some attractions/experiences, but not all....meaning that some pics you would still need to pay for.  Is that correct?


I think you are confusing things some. Memory Maker is the name of the program that Photopass Photos are uploaded to.
Memory Maker = product, Photopass = the photography system used at Disney.
Any photo taken by a Photopass Photographer with their camera is uploaded to Memory Maker. Any and all, throughout your entire trip. There are no photographer paid by Disney out in the parks that are not Photopass photographers. If you buy MM, you get all photos and pay for none. If you don't buy MM you can purchase individual photos of your choosing.
There are no meals at Disney, SWW or otherwise, where PP photographer are out in the restaurant with the characters. Those photos are always up to the individual guest.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> I'm sorry for the confusion...I had seen/heard that the roaming characters at both meals are NOT with photopass photographers, so that would be up to us individually.  My main question was for both the Vader/Fett pic and the Jedi Mickey pic.  There are photopass photographers there, yes...but do they also work for Memory Maker pre-paid program?  I ask this, because I thought I read somewhere that Memory Maker only provides photos from some attractions/experiences, but not all....meaning that some pics you would still need to pay for.  Is that correct?


I'm not sure cause I've never done Memory Maker but I think @lovethattink said it was included


----------



## yulilin3

I added my daughters intolerance to gluten and dairy to our DPP on Saturday. The person on the phone said just to remind them when we are check in in in the morning so they will have something for her. 
Yesterday she had 1 spoonful of the mac and cheese lobster and one mini Vader cupcake and had her regular stomachache afterwards, she said it was worth it though 
Might as well have them have some better options for her Saturday. I'll make sure to report back on that


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> Rebel Lounge now open from May 15 thru June 14 everyday


Just booked online a 5:15 for Thurs. June 11


----------



## dawn8179

I'm so thankful for this thread. There was no way we could fit in the Rebel Hangar on Sat June 5. So happy when I saw it was during the week. My family is now booked for June 8, and I have a happy family.


----------



## kpd6901

AngiTN said:


> I think you are confusing things some. Memory Maker is the name of the program that Photopass Photos are uploaded to.
> Memory Maker = product, Photopass = the photography system used at Disney.
> Any photo taken by a Photopass Photographer with their camera is uploaded to Memory Maker. Any and all, throughout your entire trip. There are no photographer paid by Disney out in the parks that are not Photopass photographers. *If you buy MM, you get all photos and pay for none.* If you don't buy MM you can purchase individual photos of your choosing.
> There are no meals at Disney, SWW or otherwise, where PP photographer are out in the restaurant with the characters. Those photos are always up to the individual guest.



Thank you!  This is what I was hoping, but now that I think about it, it was my TA who put together the info pack for us and listed the Participating Restaurants for MM...that made me think that not all Photopass pics were included in the MM package and leaving us to purchase some if we wanted them from non-participating restaurants....but now I guess that my TA was simply trying to highlight that there were particular places that had picture-taking.  So, anyway, thanks so much for the clarification.


----------



## lovethattink

kpd6901 said:


> Do either of the restaurant pictures work with Memory Maker??





kpd6901 said:


> I'm sorry for the confusion...I had seen/heard that the roaming characters at both meals are NOT with photopass photographers, so that would be up to us individually.  My main question was for both the Vader/Fett pic and the Jedi Mickey pic.  There are photopass photographers there, yes...but do they also work for Memory Maker pre-paid program?  I ask this, because I thought I read somewhere that Memory Maker only provides photos from some attractions/experiences, but not all....meaning that some pics you would still need to pay for.  Is that correct?





yulilin3 said:


> no, these are not





AngiTN said:


> I think you are confusing things some. Memory Maker is the name of the program that Photopass Photos are uploaded to.
> Memory Maker = product, Photopass = the photography system used at Disney.
> Any photo taken by a Photopass Photographer with their camera is uploaded to Memory Maker. Any and all, throughout your entire trip. There are no photographer paid by Disney out in the parks that are not Photopass photographers. If you buy MM, you get all photos and pay for none. If you don't buy MM you can purchase individual photos of your choosing.
> There are no meals at Disney, SWW or otherwise, where PP photographer are out in the restaurant with the characters. Those photos are always up to the individual guest.





yulilin3 said:


> I'm not sure cause I've never done Memory Maker but I think @lovethattink said it was included




This is the first year we aren't doing a pre-purchase photo package. So I haven't been paying as close attention to the rules this year. It was my understanding that as long as you have memory maker, any photo taken by a photopass photographer was included. I thought the only change was to buying the actual pictures at meals at the time of your dining that changed? @jenseib  probably knows.


----------



## kpd6901

kpd6901 said:


> Just booked online a 5:15 for Thurs. June 11


And Donald just popped up again!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> @The Sunrise Student  until what time are you going to be around DHS on Thursday? I'm going in the evening, around 6pm to see if the backdrops for characters are up so we can have a better plan on our wild SWW character hunt on Friday.


we're going Thursday afternoon for that exact purpose - great minds think alike   probably won't be there as late as 6 pm!


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> And Donald just popped up again!!


OMG!!!!


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> OMG!!!!



Donald went away and snagged a 4 pm that same day too.  so, it might be spotty.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> we're going Thursday afternoon for that exact purpose - great minds think alike   probably won't be there as late as 6 pm!


I babysit kids until 5pm so I'll change quickly and head over.


----------



## kpd6901

Disney IT might be just like Han desperately trying/hoping to keep the Millennium Falcon "holding together".  It sure does seem like a "peice of junk" and "bucket of bolts" of an IT situation....


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Yes Jedi Mickey is the only one that the Photopass photographers take photos with.

Memory Maker is the program the all your photos from the Photopass photographers take that are store on and available for viewing and purchase.

During the diner just Mickey gets Disneys photos.

The rest either your table mates will help you or the character handlers are nice about taking photos.

Please share some when you get them!


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Disney IT might be just like Han desperately trying/hoping to keep the Millennium Falcon "holding together".  It sure does seem like a "peice of junk" and "bucket of bolts" of an IT situation....


 seriously


----------



## Dugette

Just was able to successfully coordinate cancellation/pick-up of one of my Rebel Hangar ADRs, so there is hope!


----------



## kpd6901

kpd6901 said:


> Disney IT might be just like Han desperately trying/hoping to keep the Millennium Falcon "holding together".  It sure does seem like a "*peice* of junk" and "bucket of bolts" of an IT situation....



It's sad, I know, but my whole day is just ruined now knowing that I misspelled a word.   UGGH!


----------



## AngiTN

lovethattink said:


> This is the first year we aren't doing a pre-purchase photo package. So I haven't been paying as close attention to the rules this year. It was my understanding that as long as you have memory maker, any photo taken by a photopass photographer was included. I thought the only change was to buying the actual pictures at meals at the time of your dining that changed? @jenseib  probably knows.


You don't buy photos at meals any more. They no longer print photos and bring them to the table for sale (or for free for those with MM). 
Everything with MM is digital now, all uploaded to your Photopass account. If you have bought MM, you get them for free. If you don't, you pay for them. 
SWW H&V must be different because, as reported, you can print the digital upload for free, without MM purchase. 
I haven't gone to CRT or Askershus since they stopped with the printed photo but I wonder if it's the same, you get them download for free, without a MM purchase.
Of course, if you buy MM, you get them all anyway.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

@yulilin3 do you know if we might get characters leaked a day or two early, or do we usually not know until Friday?


----------



## bgg319

At the breakfast, will we be allowed to take individual as well as group photos with Fett and Vader?  Just hoping it isn't rushed.  Are you allowed to get the shots you want?


----------



## Cluelyss

lovethattink said:


> This is the first year we aren't doing a pre-purchase photo package. So I haven't been paying as close attention to the rules this year. It was my understanding that as long as you have memory maker, any photo taken by a photopass photographer was included. I thought the only change was to buying the actual pictures at meals at the time of your dining that changed? @jenseib  probably knows.


Yes. The meals that used to give you a hard copy/option to purchase no longer do. But the photos taken before the meals at select locations still link to your MM.


----------



## jennab113

AngiTN said:


> I haven't gone to CRT or Askershus since they stopped with the printed photo but I wonder if it's the same, you get them download for free, without a MM purchase.
> Of course, if you buy MM, you get them all anyway.


CRT does not give you the pic for free if you don't have MM. I ate there in March without MM and would have to pay for it to download it.


----------



## AngiTN

jennab113 said:


> CRT does not give you the pic for free if you don't have MM. I ate there in March without MM and would have to pay for it to download it.


Thanks. I had a sinking feeling that is how it is but wasn't sure. It's a shame they didn't do it like they are doing SWW H&V. I know I personally was glad they stopped with the printed photos. Those just were a pain to keep up with out in the parks.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> @yulilin3 do you know if we might get characters leaked a day or two early, or do we usually not know until Friday?


this years SWW character list and locations are being kept under wraps, best kept Disney secret. Not even some inside sources, and I mean entertainment/character people know anything. So I will go Thursday evening and check out the backdrops and hopefully figure out where and which characters will be out. But to be honest, it looks like it'll be Friday when we get a full, clear list.



bgg319 said:


> At the breakfast, will we be allowed to take individual as well as group photos with Fett and Vader?  Just hoping it isn't rushed.  Are you allowed to get the shots you want?


They would like for you to take 1 or 2  pictures at the most, just to keep the line moving. If you want more than that the CM might push you along, just be prepared for that.


----------



## yulilin3

I just spent 45 minutes on the phone, I kid you not, trying to get the times for celebrity autograph sessions. I was even transferred to DHS Guest Relations. The girl that helped me tried as much as she could to find the times, and even when she didn't she told me "It doesn't make sense we can't even see the times, the event is in 4 days" She said to try again tomorrow.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

@inkedupmomma,@mamadragona and @yulilin3 we will be eating dinner at Artist Point that night for dinner at 7pm BUT will also be headed over to the MK 24 hours event, and stay as long as we can stand it... not sure how long that will be mind you.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Okay. I'm so annoyed with the Disney reservation system online.  Third time I have had the galactic breakfast pop up and when I click on the time, the system makes me log in AGAIN and when I do, the reservation time is gone!!  So frustrating!!!!   Maybe someone is trying to tell me we aren't supposed to go to the breakfast.   Ugh!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> this years SWW character list and locations are being kept under wraps, best kept Disney secret. Not even some inside sources, and I mean entertainment/character people know anything. So I will go Thursday evening and check out the backdrops and hopefully figure out where and which characters will be out. But to be honest, it looks like it'll be Friday when we get a full, clear list.
> 
> 
> They would like for you to take 1 or 2  pictures at the most, just to keep the line moving. If you want more than that the CM might push you along, just be prepared for that.



Is the character list always this tightly under wraps for sww?  I just want to prepare myself, if we can meet chopper there will be screams.  Not sure how I'd explain that one to the 60 people I sit with at work.

I am a droid groupie.  Well, more specifically, 3po and chopper.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm still debating what to do for the 24 hour event
Option A: try and take a nap between 8pm and midnight and head over (I know myself and will probably only get 2 hours of sleep this way, the whole "I'm to excited to sleep)
Option B: head over around 9pm and stay all night and then all day at SWW
For people that did it last year, how lively is it during the entire night?  I heard reports of people just sleeping all around the park


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I do wonder what new characters they will have out now that Rebels has become a thing, last year they were just in the parade, but with their popularity I would think they would have their own meet and greet too now that we all know who they are.


----------



## lovethattink

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> @yulilin3 do you know if we might get characters leaked a day or two early, or do we usually not know until Friday?





yulilin3 said:


> this years SWW character list and locations are being kept under wraps, best kept Disney secret. Not even some inside sources, and I mean entertainment/character people know anything. So I will go Thursday evening and check out the backdrops and hopefully figure out where and which characters will be out. But to be honest, it looks like it'll be Friday when we get a full, clear list.
> 
> 
> They would like for you to take 1 or 2  pictures at the most, just to keep the line moving. If you want more than that the CM might push you along, just be prepared for that.



One of the background selections for the Star Wars meal pictures is a Rebels one. So I'm banking that means we will see Rebels characters.

The rest is so vague. Good guys around Star Tours. Fab 4 near event stage. etc.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is the character list always this tightly under wraps for sww?  I just want to prepare myself, if we can meet chopper there will be screams.  Not sure how I'd explain that one to the 60 people I sit with at work.
> 
> I am a droid groupie.  Well, more specifically, 3po and chopper.


last year we knew ahead of time that the Rebel character would be in the parade and show but not available to meet. This year has been def. more tight lipped
There's never really a full list ahead of time, it's just people going the first Friday and posting, that's been the  only way to know who, where and what time. I remember last year people lining up in the morning for the Clone Wars characters only to be told around 10am that they wouldn't come out until after the parade...then they changed the times again. Like I've said character meet times during SWW has never been set in stone


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> *One of the background selections for the Star Wars meal pictures is a Rebels one*. So I'm banking that means we will see Rebels characters.
> 
> The rest is so vague. Good guys around Star Tours. Fab 4 near event stage. etc.


that's promising


----------



## wdhinn89

In my very positive mind, I see the Rebel Hanger set up as:  A bar set up against the back wall and sitting on stools and standing at that bar will be all the different aliens we saw in the movie drinking and arguing with music in the background. This will be roped off from the public so no autographs and/or interactions can take place.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> And here's us at Jedi Mickey's dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our ADR was 6:35pm, we checked in at 6:10pm and got called for our Jedi Mickey photo at 6:17pm. Mickey had 2 photopass people, one would grab your camera while the other took it for your free download. Here's where you get the card with all the autographs. I didn't see anyone asking for autographs so in return I didn;t see any characters signing. Got seated and our waiter promptly took our drink order. She did tell us to hang out at the table because Donald was coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we got up for our first round of food. The food was great, I enjoyed everything I tried. As I've said my daughter has an intolerance for dairy and other items not  life threatening, so we didn't call the chef but if you need him, he will come out and walk you thru. He also does special dessert items for dairy/egg/nut free diets. I won't bore you with pics of food, if you guys want to see them let me know and I'll post.
> Anyways, more of the characters, they were awesome. Really interacted with us, there was also a very shy toddler next to us and each character did their best to pull him out of it and get a picture. Dale, literally sat on the floor and played peek-a-boo with him. It was very sweet. You could look around and see kids and adults having paper lightsaber battles. Goofy and Donald joined in around us.
> While eating I looked up and Jedi Mickey was all alone and no one was in line, so I got a second pic with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok one pic of desserts, here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now since we don't eat a lot of sweets in our house, all of these were super sweet for us. I really liked the lemon tarts, the Jabba was suuuper sweet for me. Vader one didn't make the picture, still our favorite
> While in line for food, I was taking pics of everything and a lady asked me if I was taking pics for a blog, when I explained that I was on the DIS she said "Are you Yuli?" ...found and met my first DISer of the year  I believe it was @inkedupmomma  (I told you I have bad memory) thanks for the kind words and can't wait to chat some more next weekend.
> Overall I really enjoyed the dinner, still think it's super pricey but the characters were super engaged, the food was delicious and the entire staff was friendly


Awesome pictures ! ! ! !  
Happy Mother's Day !


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I can download that photo for free from the Jedi Mickey diner I know they gave you a special photopass card but I didn't know let me check!


----------



## yulilin3

CampbellzSoup said:


> I can download that photo for free from the Jedi Mickey diner I know they gave you a special photopass card but I didn't know let me check!


the only background offered was the one I got for my download


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> I'm still debating what to do for the 24 hour event
> Option A: try and take a nap between 8pm and midnight and head over (I know myself and will probably only get 2 hours of sleep this way, the whole "I'm to excited to sleep)
> Option B: head over around 9pm and stay all night and then all day at SWW
> For people that did it last year, how lively is it during the entire night?  I heard reports of people just sleeping all around the park



I would be at Mk before 7 pm, or else wait to go until after midnight.  People were being rerouted to Epcot parking lot last year after dinner.

Yes, people were sleeping all over the place last year.

The crowds will really die down after 1 am or so.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> the only background offered was the one I got for my download


When I try to edit my pictures from the Galactic Breakfast, it showed a bunch of backrounds, one being Rebels, one the one you have on your dinner picture and the standard SW ones from previous years.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Last one for awhile but man Goofy was the best he wanted nothing to do with me since I was a Rebel loghtsaber and kept putting his hand in my face when it was photo time.

Again it's expesnsive but Star Wars fans are going to love it it's one of the funnest meals I've ever had the music too is all Star Wars music.


----------



## yulilin3

There's a Breakfast 6/12 10:55am for 2 open right now


----------



## CinderElsa

This time tomorrow... we'll be on a plane to Disney World!  I can't believe it's here already.

I will be posting pictures from the Galactic Gathering & the first Friday on my Instagram HERE. (Locked only to keep out spam accts, you're welcome to follow if you like & it's certainly okay to repost pics to the thread. I'm sure I won't be able to do so on Disney wifi.)


----------



## williamscm3

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Okay. I'm so annoyed with the Disney reservation system online.  Third time I have had the galactic breakfast pop up and when I click on the time, the system makes me log in AGAIN and when I do, the reservation time is gone!!  So frustrating!!!!   Maybe someone is trying to tell me we aren't supposed to go to the breakfast.   Ugh!


Try again! I can't tell you how many times this has happened to me, only to go back an hour later and it pops up again. Its worth a shot! What day are you looking for?


----------



## Felipe4

delmar411 said:


> You can always try uber instead of a taxi. I know my cousin sent me a code for something like $20 off my first trip. I assume there are lots of codes like that floating around.



If anyone needs an uber code, I can give you one for a first ride free (up to $20!) Just send me a message!


----------



## kalliyan1

So is the GG event something that you go and stay at from 10-3 or are those just the hours DM will be open?  I guess what I'm wondering is if there's "events" scheduled during that time frame and therefore you stay the whole time


----------



## missthatgator

I just wanted to join in with the chorus of people saying thanks for all the great info in this thread! This is our first SWW and all the advice on here has been great for helping me plan and keeping my level of excitement for our upcoming trip at a maximum lol.

Good luck to all the guinea pigs this weekend, hope everyone has a great time! We leave in exactly 2 weeks, spending a couple days at universal then heading to Fort wilderness on the 27th  .........well hopefully - I've been subpoenaed to appear in court about 2 hours before our flight is set to leave and am still trying to get that figured out  Not gonna let it ruin my excitement though, even if I only make it for one day! hopefully the force is with me! lol


----------



## ArielRae

yulilin3 said:


> I'm still debating what to do for the 24 hour event
> Option A: try and take a nap between 8pm and midnight and head over (I know myself and will probably only get 2 hours of sleep this way, the whole "I'm to excited to sleep)
> Option B: head over around 9pm and stay all night and then all day at SWW
> For people that did it last year, how lively is it during the entire night?  I heard reports of people just sleeping all around the park



I am doing your Option A.
Planning on leaving the park about 4pm (Dinner at Resort) and sleeping from 7pm-Midnight (5hrs sleep is my normal for a night) and be back in the park by 2am-6am then straight from there to DHS for SWW.


----------



## AThrillingChase

KisstheGirl33 said:


> Finished up my last round of final exams EVER! Officially graduating from law school on 5/15 and flying to Disney on 5/16!


 
Congrats! The bar exam sucks (though I am sure you are already pretty aware lol) so go nuts on the trip while you can!!

RE trading with Jawas. I have some bead necklaces but stopped at CVS today to see if I could pick anything else up. All I could really find individually wrapped were these markers - doodle scents? They smell like cotton candy and lemonade and are each wrapped up in plastic. Would these work? I could find nothing shiny, wah wah so tried to go kid friendly at least.


----------



## yulilin3

ArielRae said:


> I am doing your Option A.
> Planning on leaving the park about 4pm (Dinner at Resort) and sleeping from 7pm-Midnight (5hrs sleep is my normal for a night) and be back in the park by 2am-6am then straight from there to DHS for SWW.


yeah, I'm leaning toward this one. Maybe take a Melatonin around 6pm to knock me out


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Congrats! The bar exam sucks (though I am sure you are already pretty aware lol) so go nuts on the trip while you can!!
> 
> RE trading with Jawas. I have some bead necklaces but stopped at CVS today to see if I could pick anything else up. All I could really find individually wrapped were these markers - doodle scents? They smell like cotton candy and lemonade and are each wrapped up in plastic. Would these work? I could find nothing shiny, wah wah so tried to go kid friendly at least.


those will work fine


----------



## yulilin3

700 pages guy!!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> 700 pages guy!!!


 
If you don't win top thread this time I think I may riot


----------



## ArielRae

For the Jaws I have to trade a Star wars Jedi Character pen got it from a cereal box a few years ago and I also have a kids plastic sheriff badge (Covers Shiny).


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> If you don't win top thread this time I think I may riot


I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## AngiTN

ArielRae said:


> For the Jaws I have to trade a Star wars Jedi Character pen got it from a cereal box a few years ago and I also have a kids plastic sheriff badge (Covers Shiny).



I found a few things I hope they like
fake rings like you put on wedding shower decorations
fake "gold" nuggets made as party favors for a Pirate birthday party
Holographic star shaped stickers

Do those sound ok? Should I get other things?
Do they have Jawa's out in the park roaming too? or are they just at Breakfast?


----------



## cinder-ellah

AThrillingChase said:


> If you don't win top thread this time I think I may riot


I agree


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> I found a few things I hope they like
> fake rings like you put on wedding shower decorations
> fake "gold" nuggets made as party favors for a Pirate birthday party
> Holographic star shaped stickers
> 
> Do those sound ok? Should I get other things?
> Do they have Jawa's out in the park roaming too? or are they just at Breakfast?


Word is that the Jawas will be at breakfast and also trading with people in line for the shows at Theater of the Stars


----------



## jennab113

Oh I forgot about Jawa trading!  I have some little mini Star Wars characters that I got at Tattooine Traders in March that I can probably part with.  I'll bring those if I don't have time to go shopping.

I'm planning to do the entire day for the 24 hour day except for hopping to DHS for the Jason Fry signing Friday morning.  At 6am Saturday, I am heading straight to DHS to see if I can get an autograph FP for Vanessa Marshall, then heading back to the room to sleep for a while and come back for the Rebels show, then try and stay all afternoon.  

If anyone does the breakfast and can get a picture of the dairy free menu, I'd appreciate it.  I'm trying to decide if I should not tell them about the allergy and make my own choices and deal with the consequences later or tell them and possibly have super limited choices.  Mostly I prefer to make my own choices, but since I will be driving home after the breakfast Sunday morning, I don't want to be sick in the car for 7 hours.


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> I agree


no rioting though 
I'm just happy to helps everyone plan...top thread would just be icing on the cake


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jennab113 said:


> Oh I forgot about Jawa trading!  I have some little mini Star Wars characters that I got at Tattooine Traders in March that I can probably part with.  I'll bring those if I don't have time to go shopping.
> 
> I'm planning to do the entire day for the 24 hour day except for hopping to DHS for the Jason Fry signing Friday morning.  At 6am Saturday, I am heading straight to DHS to see if I can get an autograph FP for Vanessa Marshall, then heading back to the room to sleep for a while and come back for the Rebels show, then try and stay all afternoon.
> 
> If anyone does the breakfast and can get a picture of the dairy free menu, I'd appreciate it.  I'm trying to decide if I should not tell them about the allergy and make my own choices and deal with the consequences later or tell them and possibly have super limited choices.  Mostly I prefer to make my own choices, but since I will be driving home after the breakfast Sunday morning, I don't want to be sick in the car for 7 hours.



We should share a cab or something.  My group is also going to leave the 24 hour party at 6 am and try for a Vanessa Marshall wristband


----------



## jesemeca

I have an off topic question. Does anyone know when they take down the Flower and Garden topiaries? We won't make it till the Wednesday after it ends. Hoping to still see some of them. Any luck for me?


----------



## yulilin3

jesemeca said:


> I have an off topic question. Does anyone know when they take down the Flower and Garden topiaries? We won't make it till the Wednesday after it ends. Hoping to still see some of them. Any luck for me?


I don't go to Epcot very often, it's my least favorite park but others have reported that some of the topiaries stay up all year. I've never noticed this.
The main ones will go down overnight.
People have reported seeing the Bambi and Snow White one year round. I usually go to Epcot for F&G and F&W and on NYE


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> I forgot to post this pics yesterday...they took away our tables and chairs at Echo Lake  Not sure what's going on. There's a nice ledge if anyone still wants to hang around for the fireworks viewing but this really upset me.


Is that normally a good place to watch the fireworks?


----------



## mykidsrqts

jesemeca said:


> I have an off topic question. Does anyone know when they take down the Flower and Garden topiaries? We won't make it till the Wednesday after it ends. Hoping to still see some of them. Any luck for me?


I'm sure someone else can give a better answer than me but we've had trips in the past where we've been there for the week before and the week after Flower & Garden.  If I remember correctly, we noticed that a lot goes away overnight, but that there were some of the topiaries that remained (but not a lot).


----------



## mykidsrqts

Sorry going off-topic here but I'm hoping some of you locals can help me with a question  (non-locals too if you can help).  We were planning on driving to the beach on May 20 to be able to watch the rocket launch.  Several websites say the best public area for rocket launch viewing is Playalinda beach.  Other websites report that there are areas here where it is common for clothing to be optional.  Since DS9 and DD12 will be with us, I'm wondering about this beach.  Anyone have experience with this beach.  Trying to figure out if I should find somewhere else.  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> Is that normally a good place to watch the fireworks?


this is my favorite spot for all fireworks at DHS, it's not crowded and offer a complete, unobstructed view of them. From here you can't see the pre show though. If you have great eyesight you can see it on the jumbotron on the Hyperion Theater but other than that you miss it.


----------



## bpr2002

I just saw a 6:15 pm Jedi Mickey Dinner for 2 people on 6/13.


----------



## yulilin3

mykidsrqts said:


> Sorry going off-topic here but I'm hoping some of you locals can help me with a question  (non-locals too if you can help).  We were planning on driving to the beach on May 20 to be able to watch the rocket launch.  Several websites say the best public area for rocket launch viewing is Playalinda beach.  Other websites report that there are areas here where it is common for clothing to be optional.  Since DS9 and DD12 will be with us, I'm wondering about this beach.  Anyone have experience with this beach.  Trying to figure out if I should find somewhere else.  Thanks!


We have watched a couple of shuttle launches from Space View Park, it's an awesome view. We've never gone anywhere else, sorry


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

I have a galactic breakfast on 5/23 @ 9:35am for party of 2 - anyone want to coordinate before i cancel?


----------



## mykidsrqts

yulilin3 said:


> We have watched a couple of shuttle launches from Space View Park, it's an awesome view. We've never gone anywhere else, sorry


Thanks that gives us an option.


----------



## yulilin3

these are a couple of my pictures from my favorite spot on Echo Lake. For people that have asked about the views. These are fireworks on NYE













After glow from the fireworks


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> similar thing at dinner. As soon as we went in to take the pic with Jedi Mickey one photographer just took our camera without us even asking. I guess they're trying to move things along quickly. Also inside the restaurant there were plenty of CM around asking if we wanted a picture of both of us together with the characters. Some we said ok, but others we just swapped camera to take one individually.



Hmm, after reading this could be an issue, I think I'll make sure to keep my camera on the strap around my neck so it's harder for someone to take before I'm ready to hand it over.


----------



## mamadragona

The Sunrise Student said:


> @inkedupmomma,@mamadragona and @yulilin3 we will be eating dinner at Artist Point that night for dinner at 7pm BUT will also be headed over to the MK 24 hours event, and stay as long as we can stand it... not sure how long that will be mind you.



We have early dinner at Boma 4:30 then head to AK.  My kids are youngish.  No expectation to last much beyond Wishes. Our day will start early returning from our cruise and my kids aren't nappers.


----------



## jennab113

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We should share a cab or something.  My group is also going to leave the 24 hour party at 6 am and try for a Vanessa Marshall wristband


I'll have a rental car, so I will drive over to DHS, but you're welcome to carpool if you want.


----------



## Felipe4

bpr2002 said:


> I just saw a 6:15 pm Jedi Mickey Dinner for 2 people on 6/13.



Thanks so much for this! I was able to snag it and release my 6:25 w/ Fantasmic!


----------



## markmcalear

I just bagged an 8:55pm jedi mickeys for 05/15


----------



## The Sunrise Student

kalliyan1 said:


> So is the GG event something that you go and stay at from 10-3 or are those just the hours DM will be open?  I guess what I'm wondering is if there's "events" scheduled during that time frame and therefore you stay the whole time



Did you get your e-mail already with the schedule?!

You can stay for as long or as little as you want. We are planning to get there by 11 and leave by 2.


----------



## lovethattink

kalliyan1 said:


> So is the GG event something that you go and stay at from 10-3 or are those just the hours DM will be open?  I guess what I'm wondering is if there's "events" scheduled during that time frame and therefore you stay the whole time





The Sunrise Student said:


> Did you get your e-mail already with the schedule?!
> 
> You can stay for as long or as little as you want. We are planning to get there by 11 and leave by 2.



We did Rebel rendezvous last year. It was more of a drop in type thing.  We left for lunch, then came back. The snack bar was open, but just had churros, popcorn,  pretzels and drinks.  I'm not looking for artist signatures or to find more LE merchandise.  I plan to arrive no earlier than 10 to 10:30.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> BTW the CM this year have been properly trained to say they don't know yet or they really don't know. Each and every CM I asked about something SWW related they all got very fidgety and said, oh, we don't have that information yet, or the plans are still tentative, or the map is not out yet  I even asked a character handler about the location of Luke and Leia this year and she said the schedule doesn't come out until Thursday for them, sheesh. They are really keeping everything under wraps. I really hope they release the map before Friday


We will be there on Thursday. I am planning on asking about a map. Not sure how hard I will press, but maybe if I am so nice and show my adorable baby off, I will get one. If I am lucky enough to pull it off, I'll try to share it here. Worst case, I plan on noting any backdrops on the regular map, and I can at least post that.


----------



## jacksmommy

Itinkso said:


> You were seated at a car and didn't want to be? Last year the rotations and timing were not running smoothly because the characters couldn't see and couldn't sign autographs quickly. If you were disappointed in your seating, Guest Relations would have provided some type of guest recovery for you to compensate you for the mix-up in seating.



Whoops - we were put at a round table not a car for our late ADR at the breakfast at sci-fi last year.  They told us that there was no other way to seat us before the lunch rotation. Basically a take or leave it.  It was  very unmagical.  I did complain, which is not my style and was basically told, too bad so sad.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I forgot to post this pics yesterday...they took away our tables and chairs at Echo Lake  Not sure what's going on. There's a nice ledge if anyone still wants to hang around for the fireworks viewing but this really upset me.



Bummer. So this ledge is still a good place to sit for the fireworks?


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Bummer. So this ledge is still a good place to sit for the fireworks?


that's where I'll be the nights I'm staying for fireworks. I'm guessing characters will be meeting here during the day, just a guess.
The other place with tables and chairs would be Min and Bills but I don't want to take a table away from someone that is actually buying food. So the ledge will have to work for us.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Rebel hangar is up and looks like they added whole weeks!  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


----------



## yulilin3

xxpunkstar6xx said:


> Rebel hangar is up and looks like they added whole weeks!  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


yep...book away!!


----------



## HCinKC

The Sunrise Student said:


> I do wonder what new characters they will have out now that Rebels has become a thing, last year they were just in the parade, but with their popularity I would think they would have their own meet and greet too now that we all know who they are.


It will b e really disappointing if they don't have a m&g. For all the merch out, the fact that they have at least Sabine, Ezra, and Chopper per last year, and expanding the cast for the next season, it would be so strange if they don't. I mean, I can meet someone a bit more obscure like Shaak Ti but not Ezra? If Disney is trying to appeal to the largest amount of fans, that seems silly to leave them out. It's a perfect marketing opportunity.

It sounds like a few of us will be there on Thursday. Maybe if enough of us ask, they will get tired of it and give someone a map! Haha!


----------



## 7dustya

Hey everyone, I've been a lurker for quite a while here. I really appreciate all of the effort for everything Star Wars related. I have a couple of hypothetical questions for celebrity autographs.

If I have my DS7 with me, does he need to get a wristband for celebrity autographs? What happens if there is only 1 left when they get to us? Would he have wait outside the building for me to get back?

This will be our 4th SWW so we know what to expect for everything else, but we have yet to try autographs. We really want to get Vanessa Marshall on our weekend since he is such a big Rebels fan.

Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

7dustya said:


> Hey everyone, I've been a lurker for quite a while here. I really appreciate all of the effort for everything Star Wars related. I have a couple of hypothetical questions for celebrity autographs.
> 
> If I have my DS7 with me, does he need to get a wristband for celebrity autographs? What happens if there is only 1 left when they get to us? Would he have wait outside the building for me to get back?
> 
> This will be our 4th SWW so we know what to expect for everything else, but we have yet to try autographs. We really want to get Vanessa Marshall on our weekend since he is such a big Rebels fan.
> 
> Thanks!



If they would run out just as you get there and only have 1 fp, then the other would be #1 on standby.  Chances are you'd both get in together. 

If I remember,  only Ashley didn't get to standby last year because she spent so much time with each fp person. Warwick Davis, Ray Park were signing in between people and got to many standby


----------



## yulilin3

7dustya said:


> Hey everyone, I've been a lurker for quite a while here. I really appreciate all of the effort for everything Star Wars related. I have a couple of hypothetical questions for celebrity autographs.
> 
> If I have my DS7 with me, does he need to get a wristband for celebrity autographs? What happens if there is only 1 left when they get to us? Would he have wait outside the building for me to get back?
> 
> This will be our 4th SWW so we know what to expect for everything else, but we have yet to try autographs. We really want to get Vanessa Marshall on our weekend since he is such a big Rebels fan.
> 
> Thanks!


yes, he needs a wristband and fastpass. If you happen to get the very last fp they will give him  a standby and he will be standby #1. I really don't think you would have a problem at that point, they will most likely let you guys go in together, especially if there isn't anyone that can stay outside with him. Vanessa is really sweet and a SW nut. She's really cool


----------



## yulilin3

@lovethattink  jinx


----------



## Ollie Tabooger

xxpunkstar6xx said:


> Rebel hangar is up and looks like they added whole weeks!  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/star-wars-lounge/


I just booked, then went here to share. You beat me to it. Lots of availability still.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I guess we'll find out tomorrow.



You'll find out tomorrow, is this a thing, I didn't know...


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

mykidsrqts said:


> Sorry going off-topic here but I'm hoping some of you locals can help me with a question  (non-locals too if you can help).  We were planning on driving to the beach on May 20 to be able to watch the rocket launch.  Several websites say the best public area for rocket launch viewing is Playalinda beach.  Other websites report that there are areas here where it is common for clothing to be optional.  Since DS9 and DD12 will be with us, I'm wondering about this beach.  Anyone have experience with this beach.  Trying to figure out if I should find somewhere else.  Thanks!


Playalinda is a clothing-optional beach at Canaveral National Seashore. I haven't been up there in years, but I think the Seashore gets closed off during launches. A lot of people will park along SR50 and watch along the shoreline of the Indian River. The park yulilin mentioned is also good. You can see launches pretty well from almost any park along the river, either mainland or barrier island. But there are a lot of road closures (and sweeps of waterbodies) for launches. I live about 80 miles south of KSC and unless it's super cloudy can usually see the launches. Good luck!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> You'll find out tomorrow, is this a thing, I didn't know...


I had to go back and see what I  was responding about...the DIS Unplugged does a weekly show. The 2nd Tuesday of each month they announce the top 10 threads on the DIS, our "little" thread has never been in the top ten. So we're wondering if tomorrow will be the day, since they are announcing top 10 of April and this thread basically jumped 400 pages in a month.
Now I don't know what they use to make the decision on the top 10, it could be number of views or number of pages, but like I said we'll see tomorrow.
In the past they have given a $50 Disney gift card to the number 1 thread of the month...that would be very helpful


----------



## yulilin3

Mimsy Borogove said:


> Playalinda is a clothing-optional beach at Canaveral National Seashore. I haven't been up there in years, but I think the Seashore gets closed off during launches. A lot of people will park along SR50 and watch along the shoreline of the Indian River. The park yulilin mentioned is also good. You can see launches pretty well from almost any park along the river, either mainland or barrier island. But there are a lot of road closures (and sweeps of waterbodies) for launches. I live about 80 miles south of KSC and unless it's super cloudy can usually see the launches. Good luck!


interesting note, on a clear day you could see the shuttle (well the fire tail from the engine) rise right behind Mission Space in Epcot  that was very cool. I would think it would be the same for the rockets.


----------



## Cluelyss

I have a 5 pm Rebel Hangar on 5/24 for 2 that I'm going to cancel. PM if interested in coordinating.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Ollie Tabooger said:


> I just booked, then went here to share. You beat me to it. Lots of availability still.


 yes I had been checking on and off again. really wanted snag one for durning the week.


----------



## mykidsrqts

yulilin3 said:


> interesting note, on a clear day you could see the shuttle (well the fire tail from the engine) rise right behind Mission Space in Epcot  that was very cool. I would think it would be the same for the rockets.


You're right.  We did see a rocket once from near Mission Space -it was pretty cool.  We were hoping to see it from closer this time.  We watched the next to last launch of the space shuttle Atlantis from the causeway at the space center and it was amazing.  The kids are hooked now on seeing launches. We're from PA and don't know all the beaches so we appreciate everyone's opinions and help.


----------



## mykidsrqts

Mimsy Borogove said:


> Playalinda is a clothing-optional beach at Canaveral National Seashore. I haven't been up there in years, but I think the Seashore gets closed off during launches. A lot of people will park along SR50 and watch along the shoreline of the Indian River. The park yulilin mentioned is also good. You can see launches pretty well from almost any park along the river, either mainland or barrier island. But there are a lot of road closures (and sweeps of waterbodies) for launches. I live about 80 miles south of KSC and unless it's super cloudy can usually see the launches. Good luck!


Thanks for the information.  I did read that it sometimes gets closed for launches but also have found videos from there for some launches.  From what I can tell, it seems to have to do with which launch pad is being used.  I'm sure we'll find somewhere.  Everyone on this board is so helpful, I was sure that some of you locals could help me. Thanks again!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Ok you Floridians... I humbly request you start preforming your anti-rain dances 

I know there is always the late afternoon rain storm that runs through the state each day but come on... that weather report is pissing me off.

In other news the 501st marchers are being told the parade happens pretty much rain or shine as long as there is no lighting or hurricane down pour like conditions. No matter what we are to suit up and wait for instructions.


----------



## HCinKC

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok you Floridians... I humbly request you start preforming your anti-rain dances
> 
> I know there is always the late afternoon rain storm that runs through the state each day but come on... that weather report is pissing me off.
> 
> In other news the 501st marchers are being told the parade happens pretty much rain or shine as long as there is no lighting or hurricane like conditions. No matter what we are to suit up and wait for instructions.


For realz. I'm looking at you Sunday! 

EDIT: Ack, oh noes! It has changed even from yesterday. Look at all that rain this weekend...hopefully it changes again for the better!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok you Floridians... I humbly request you start preforming your anti-rain dances
> 
> I know there is always the late afternoon rain storm that runs through the state each day but come on... that weather report is pissing me off.
> 
> In other news the 501st marchers are being told the parade happens pretty much rain or shine as long as there is no lighting or hurricane down pour like conditions. No matter what we are to suit up and wait for instructions.


don't look at any forecasts, you'll go crazy, one says 80% the other 55%, the other 40%


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> don't look at any forecasts, you'll go crazy, one says 80% the other 55%, the other 40%



Too late, already crazy....


----------



## cvjpirate

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok you Floridians... I humbly request you start preforming your anti-rain dances
> 
> I know there is always the late afternoon rain storm that runs through the state each day but come on... that weather report is pissing me off.
> 
> In other news the 501st marchers are being told the parade happens pretty much rain or shine as long as there is no lighting or hurricane down pour like conditions. No matter what we are to suit up and wait for instructions.




Use the Force


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Too late, already crazy....


then I'll give my annual weather forecast speech:
There's no point in worrying about it. It's not something you can control, I know it SUCKS big time but what can you do. It usually rains every afternoon because of the heat and the 2 sea breezes from each coast collide on top of dear old WDW. It's usually fast moving only lasting anywhere from a couple of minutes to an hour.
Good news is that they moved the parade to 11am which will help tremendously. Last year I don't think the parade was cancelled at all (I could be wrong)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok you Floridians... I humbly request you start preforming your anti-rain dances
> 
> I know there is always the late afternoon rain storm that runs through the state each day but come on... that weather report is pissing me off.
> 
> In other news the 501st marchers are being told the parade happens pretty much rain or shine as long as there is no lighting or hurricane down pour like conditions. No matter what we are to suit up and wait for instructions.



Haha - I was just looking at the weather report and thinking that it all looks pretty normal and nothing too bad!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> then I'll give my annual weather forecast speech:
> There's no point in worrying about it. It's not something you can control, I know it SUCKS big time but what can you do. It usually rains every afternoon because of the heat and the 2 sea breezes from each coast collide on top of dear old WDW. It's usually fast moving only lasting anywhere from a couple of minutes to an hour.
> Good news is that they moved the parade to 11am which will help tremendously. Last year I don't think the parade was cancelled at all (I could be wrong)



Ms Worry Wort over here will still worry, still pace until she sees it for herself... I know, I know, I have been down there alot and I know how it can be... but, but, I wanna march so badly in the parade, which means something is bound to disappoint me. Yes I am a Disney nut with a pessimistic attitude... can't help it, history has taught me to be that way!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ms Worry Wort over here will still worry, still pace until she sees it for herself... I know, I know, I have been down there alot and I know how it can be... but, but, I wanna march so badly in the parade, which means something is bound to disappoint me. Yes I am a Disney nut with a pessimistic attitude... can't help it, *history has taught me to be that way!*


----------



## Reizo

Haha, "you must unlearn what you have learned." 

So very true in regards to the weather this weekend.


----------



## jane2073

Floridian here.  Monday is way too early to judge what the weather will be like this weekend.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jane2073 said:


> Floridian here.  Monday is way too early to judge what the weather will be like this weekend.


Excellent!  Can you just come here and post this same thing several times a day between now and Friday?? 

I know you're right... after I-don't-even-know-how-many-trips I SHOULD know, anyway... ... 

This falls squarely into the category of "things one cannot control", any yet... ...


----------



## alpina0560

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one compulsively checking the weather forecast!! Arriving Wednesday & going to SWW on Saturday! so exciting!


----------



## HCinKC

The Sunrise Student said:


> Too late, already crazy....


Haha, too true!  It is hard not to look, but I am not necessarily worried. I know it changes with the wind...quite literally lol. Still, with only one SWW, I like to hope for all t he sunny skies the world has to offer.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

Feel the force avail party of 2 on 5/24 online now


----------



## HCinKC

HCinKC said:


> I have a RH for May 17, 5:35, 4ppl if anyone is interested. I haven't coordinated before, and it sounds like the online system is still wonky. Still, I am happy to try if someone wants. Just pm me.


Gone. Passed to a DISer...hooray!


----------



## jjlloyd1975

I have a question about the meal photos.  People are saying you get the photo with MM.  If I don't have that, can I just buy it from the Photo Pass site individually?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> Feel the force avail party of 2 on 5/24 online now



Yes, I released a party of 4 for both the 22nd and 24th for someone who just needed 1 more person so there may be up to 3 available for both those days.


----------



## yulilin3

jjlloyd1975 said:


> I have a question about the meal photos.  People are saying you get the photo with MM.  If I don't have that, can I just buy it from the Photo Pass site individually?


you get a free download with the Jedi Mickey dinner. And you can buy the one from Galactic Breakfast. You can buy it at the park or later when you get back home. Just make sure you get the photopass card so they can scan the picture to it


----------



## seigyoku

My trip last month, rain was predicted for every day. At minimum we were expecting the afternoon showers. We got them on the Thursday most people were arriving and one on Sunday at Epcot while we were at dinner. Of course, on Monday, when everyone was flying home, tons of crazy weather delaying everyone's flights.

There is no point in predicting Florida weather! Bring ponchos!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> you get a free download with the Jedi Mickey dinner. And you can buy the one from Galactic Breakfast. You can buy it at the park or later when you get back home. Just make sure you get the photopass card so they can scan the picture to it



I really don't understand why they have the free download for the dinner but eliminated it from the breakfast.


----------



## alpina0560

ponchos are packed and ready to go!!


----------



## jennab113

For my trip in January, rain was predicted basically all day everyday. It ended up raining one evening all week. I had bought a ton of ponchos and never used any of them so I'll bring them with me again.


----------



## going2disney

I just grabbed an earlier time so I have a Galactic breakfast on 5/15 1040 am for 2 available. PM To coordinate, will cancel in am. Also going to cancel Rebel Hanger 5/17 830pm for 2.


----------



## jjlloyd1975

yulilin3 said:


> you get a free download with the Jedi Mickey dinner. And you can buy the one from Galactic Breakfast. You can buy it at the park or later when you get back home. Just make sure you get the photopass card so they can scan the picture to it


Thank you!  Do you know if this is the same at non-SWW character meals?


----------



## Tltorrez

kpd6901 said:


> I'm sorry for the confusion...I had seen/heard that the roaming characters at both meals are NOT with photopass photographers, so that would be up to us individually.  My main question was for both the Vader/Fett pic and the Jedi Mickey pic.  There are photopass photographers there, yes...but do they also work for Memory Maker pre-paid program?  I ask this, because I thought I read somewhere that Memory Maker only provides photos from some attractions/experiences, but not all....meaning that some pics you would still need to pay for.  Is that correct?



This was the case at one time. Before Photopass was re-branded as Memory Maker and tied to the magic bands. As far as I know, they're all included now.


----------



## yulilin3

jjlloyd1975 said:


> Thank you!  Do you know if this is the same at non-SWW character meals?


you mean the Disney Jr. meal? I'm not sure, sorry


----------



## mom2of2

jennab113 said:


> If anyone does the breakfast and can get a picture of the dairy free menu, I'd appreciate it.  I'm trying to decide if I should not tell them about the allergy and make my own choices and deal with the consequences later or tell them and possibly have super limited choices.  Mostly I prefer to make my own choices, but since I will be driving home after the breakfast Sunday morning, I don't want to be sick in the car for 7 hours.



There is only a gluten/nut menu.  Any other allergy requires a chef table visit


----------



## Tltorrez

frisbeego said:


> I'm with you on the open mind.  I trust Disney, and I want the Darth Maul hummus regardless of the staging.
> 
> But, I am curious:  what if people are lingering from lunch?  Will they boot them out?



I don't see how they could. I think it could get really backed up.


----------



## msmama

mykidsrqts said:


> You're right.  We did see a rocket once from near Mission Space -it was pretty cool.  We were hoping to see it from closer this time.  We watched the next to last launch of the space shuttle Atlantis from the causeway at the space center and it was amazing.  The kids are hooked now on seeing launches. We're from PA and don't know all the beaches so we appreciate everyone's opinions and help.



We watched that Atlantis launch from a park on 50. There are tons of parks along 50 and we picked one that wasn't super crowded. From the general area of "across from KSC" I really don't think there is a bad view. That said, if you want a beach, too I can't help as much. 

My son was 2 at the time and obsessed with "pace shuttles" (even went as one the following Halloween).  One of those things that I know he won't remember but I'm glad I did for him.


----------



## slaveone

The closer the better for rockets. They aren't as easy to see as shuttles. Smaller burners.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> I don't go to Epcot very often, it's my least favorite park but others have reported that some of the topiaries stay up all year. I've never noticed this.
> The main ones will go down overnight.
> People have reported seeing the Bambi and Snow White one year round. I usually go to Epcot for F&G and F&W and on NYE



From what I understand most of them come down right away. I do have a picture with Bambi from Dec 2012 though.


----------



## mykidsrqts

msmama said:


> We watched that Atlantis launch from a park on 50. There are tons of parks along 50 and we picked one that wasn't super crowded. From the general area of "across from KSC" I really don't think there is a bad view. That said, if you want a beach, too I can't help as much.
> 
> My son was 2 at the time and obsessed with "pace shuttles" (even went as one the following Halloween).  One of those things that I know he won't remember but I'm glad I did for him.


What a great halloween costume! Bet that was fun!
My kids still talk about it and remember so vividly.  They were excited about the launch but ever since they are now obsessed with all things space travel. When we saw that a rocket launch was scheduled on our water park day, they chose the launch.  I just thought the beach would be a nice "extra" but I'm sure they'll be excited anywhere that they can see.


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> this is my favorite spot for all fireworks at DHS, it's not crowded and offer a complete, unobstructed view of them. From here you can't see the pre show though. If you have great eyesight you can see it on the jumbotron on the Hyperion Theater but other than that you miss it.



What's in the pre-show? All the bloggers seem to say it's not worth bothering with but I've never seen a description.


----------



## AngiTN

Tltorrez said:


> From what I understand most of them come down right away. I do have a picture with Bambi from Dec 2012 though.


Some of the topiary stay up year round. The ones up specific for F&G come down almost overnight


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> What's in the pre-show? All the bloggers seem to say it's not worth bothering with but I've never seen a description.


if you don't mind a spoiler...I thought it was Ok, worth watching once. I watched it from last years FtF area so I didn't really need to see it up close again


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> that's where I'll be the nights I'm staying for fireworks. I'm guessing characters will be meeting here during the day, just a guess.
> The other place with tables and chairs would be Min and Bills but I don't want to take a table away from someone that is actually buying food. So the ledge will have to work for us.



I just want the seat. By that time of night standing is hard on my Dad. And I saw your pics; this is a lovely view.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> I just want the seat. By that time of night standing is hard on my Dad. And I saw your pics; this is a lovely view.


it's great, if we had the tables and chairs it would be a lot better. I have a group of local friends and for fireworks at DHS we always get together and watch them from there.


----------



## katrina1122

I didn't know about the Jawas trading with you. We leave in the am! Will they trade for Disney pins? They are shiny and we have tons of traders we can party with.


----------



## yulilin3

katrina1122 said:


> I didn't know about the Jawas trading with you. We leave in the am! Will they trade for Disney pins? They are shiny and we have tons of traders we can party with.


yes, they'll take pins, not sure if you would get pins or something else in return


----------



## RedM94

SWW package question.  I know this was discussed prior, but just can't find it.  Parade viewing for the different packages. 

FTF PP parade viewing in ripped off section near the stage. The same as last year.  FTF DPP, parade viewing at the beginning of the parade and then follow behind to the stage.  Do I have this right?  

As for the VIP package, where do they view the parade?   

I am still debating, in my head, the benefits of the VIP over DPP.  That is if any DDP cancelations happen.  And if they do, there is a lot of people interested.


----------



## Disney_Luv

Cluelyss said:


> I have a 5 pm Rebel Hangar on 5/24 for 2 that I'm going to cancel. PM if interested in coordinating.


I'm interested if no one else has responded yet.  I've been trying to get this day and time for me and my son.  Thanks!


----------



## RedM94

katrina1122 said:


> I didn't know about the Jawas trading with you. We leave in the am! Will they trade for Disney pins? They are shiny and we have tons of traders we can party with.


 @katrina1122 

As for the Jawas, we always hit up the dollar store for light up items.  They were a big hit with the Jawas at Sci-Fi last year.  They dug through their bags for the best items for my son. The attached picture is this years item.  

Might be too late unless you have a dollar store near by.   Just remember they won't trade for food items.


----------



## Tltorrez

Flight delayed 40 minutes. I was hoping to get to bed early but looks like I won't get to my folks house until 11:00 and I have to be up at midnight for FPs. So much for the "get lots of sleep" plan. 

On the plus side I moved furniture yesterday and no concussion symptoms today.  hopefully I'm passed the fragile stage again.


----------



## Disaholic73

yulilin3 said:


> yes, they'll take pins, not sure if you would get pins or something else in return



What sorts of items could we expect to get in a trade with the Jawas?  I have some Star Wars restaurant giveaways from when Eps 1-3 were released and have never been opened and would use those in a trade with them.


----------



## RedM94

I just received the VIP tour details via email. I won't post it as others have already done so.  If anyone has any questions specific to the weekend tour let me know.


----------



## CinderElsa

Disaholic73 said:


> What sorts of items could we expect to get in a trade with the Jawas?  I have some Star Wars restaurant giveaways from when Eps 1-3 were released and have never been opened and would use those in a trade with them.


It's not meant to be taken very seriously. People have gotten socks, salt shakers, etc.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


>



LOL funny....


----------



## yulilin3

CinderElsa said:


> It's not meant to be taken very seriously. People have gotten socks, salt shakers, etc.


Paper clips, rubber bands, bottle caps....not seriously at all....
One time we got paper fp for star tours, that was awesome


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> I just received the VIP tour details via email. I won't post it as others have already done so.  If anyone has any questions specific to the weekend tour let me know.


Did you get your answer on the vip parade viewing? The guy I talked to at guest relations wasn't sure where it would be


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> Did you get your answer on the vip parade viewing? The guy I talked to at guest relations wasn't sure where it would be



@yulilin3

No, the email did not answer my question.  It just stated VIP viewing for the parade.

If you want to see the email, I can forward it to you.


----------



## yulilin3

So my partner in crime is willing to sacrifice her sleep time to save my phone battery. @Itinkso will recieve my texts on Friday with any information on schedules I find as I do my sww character challenge. Cause the Wi-Fi at Disney is unreliable and it'll take me longer to get on here and post myself.
So this is what will happen. I'll get a characters schedule (hopefully), I'll send the info to itinkso and she will post it here.
She will continue updating thru out the day on the same post. So in the evening when I get home I'll just copy paste that post to the first post in the thread...does that make sense?
She will keep everyone informed when new info comes and remind everyone the page number of it.
I will log in during lunch just to do a quick check but will most likely not be able answer individual questions.


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> @yulilin3
> 
> No, the email did not answer my question.  It just stated VIP viewing for the parade.
> 
> If you want to see the email, I can forward it to you.


I'm not sure they even know yet. He said itt would be across from the PP when I told him that was in direct sun the whole time he said that the VIP would be able to join the PP or the DPP if they wished


----------



## RedM94

Here is what I received via email for weekend III:

Begin forwarded message:*From:* WDW Disney World Ultimate VIP Tours  <WDW.Disney.World.Ultimate.VIP.Tours@disney.com>
*Date:* May 11, 2015 at 4:04:24 PM EDT

*Subject:* *Confirmation - The Ultimate Day at Star Wars Weekends - Saturday, May 30, 2015 *


Jedi’s, Padawans, Rebels 


_Your Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekend – A Disney World VIP Tour Experience_ is just around the corner.  To prepare you for your visit we wanted to provide you with additional information and make sure that the information we have regarding your party is correct:


·Your fellow participants –    

·Allergies or Special Dietary Restrictions/Concerns? – 

·Will anyone in your party be traveling in a wheelchair or electronic convenience vehicle? - No

·Best contact number to reach you while visiting Walt Disney World? 

·Will you be arriving at 6:45am at Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window OR at 8:15am for Breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby? 6:45am


*Overview of your Ultimate Day at Star Wars*™* Weekends VIP Tour Experience*

Your day will begin with a meet & greet with a character from the Dark Side followed by exclusive shopping time at Darth’s Mall.  Afterwards, breakfast will be served at the Hollywood Brown Derby.  Next you’ll enjoy some of the parks most exciting attractions before heading to your reserved location for the _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade. _Lunch will be served at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano.  During the afternoon, you’ll the have best seats in the house for our most sought after Star Wars™ Weekends offerings at the Theater of the Stars.  After the guided portion of your tour concludes you’ll have a break in the afternoon to enjoy the park on your own or head back to the resort for a well-deserved nap.  Around 8:45pm you’ll have access to the _Feel the Force Dessert Party_ featuring a DJ Dance party, VIP Viewing of the Finale Show – _Summon the Force_ and a great location to view our _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks Finale_.  Here is a snapshot of your day:


*Tip*

Before you arrive download the FREE Aurasma app on your smart phone.  You’ll have a variety of opportunities to enhance your Star Wars Weekends digital experience!  See the link .


*Itinerary with your Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guides*

6:45am  Meet outside Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window

7:15am  Character Meet & Greet and Shopping at Darth’s Mall

8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby

9:15am  Visit some of our most popular attractions

11:00am  VIP Viewing for _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade_

11:45pm  Lunch at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano

1:45pm  VIP Seating for the _Star Wars_™_ Rebels Show_

3:15pm  VIP Seating for the _Stars of the Saga Show_


*Optional Evening Itinerary included in your Ultimate VIP Tour*

5:15pm  VIP Seating for an _An Ewok’s Tale_

7:00pm  VIP Seating for _Obi-Wan & Beyond Show_ 

8:45pm _Feel the Force Dessert & Dance Party_ Begins

9:30pm _Summon the Force Finale Show_ on the Main Stage

9:45pm _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks_


*Jedi Training Academy Information - Must RSVP via e-mail by Saturday, May 23, 2015*

If you have a Padawan between the ages of 4-12 confirmed for _The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekends VIP Tour_, you may pre-book them into one Jedi Training Academy Experience during your vacation stay.  Here are the criteria and instructions:


·Child must have a confirmed, paid reservation to participate in _The Ultimate Day at Star Wars_™_ Weekends VIP Tour_

·You must schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience at least 5 days in advance by calling our office at 407 934-7973

·You may schedule your Jedi Training Academy Experience anytime during your vacation stay. 

·We suggest that, if possible, you participate on another day, earlier in the day.  Sometimes entertainment may be canceled due to inclement weather

·Once scheduled, you will not be able to change your time. 

·If you miss your show or it is canceled due to circumstances beyond our control, it cannot be rescheduled

·You must arrive at ABC Sound Studios Exit/Padawan Check In 30 minutes prior to your reservation to check in for the Jedi Training Academy Experience 

·At the check in location, your child must agree to a variety of questions to confirm their interest – _Are you interested in participating?  Do you understand that you can’t switch to the Dark Side?_ etc.

·When you are ready to schedule, please call our Disney Ultimate VIP Tour line at 407 934-7973


*Making it to your VIP Tour on time*

You will need to drive or take a taxi in order to arrive for your tour on time.  Walt Disney World Transportation begins running no earlier than one hour prior to park opening.  If you are staying in the Epcot Resort Area, you can walk from most of those resorts.  You may ask your concierge for your best options.  If you are running late, please call our VIP Tour Coordinator at 407 913-1388 so that we can make arrangements to get you to join the tour in progress.


*Guest Policies for the Ultimate Day at Star Wars™ Weekends*

•Theme Park admission is not included with your tour fee and is required to enter the park

•Guest under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult

•There is a 7 day cancelation policy, after which full price will be forfeited

•Late arrivals may not be able to join the tour promptly

•Tour occurs rain or shine with the exception of severe inclement weather

•Tour itinerary is subject to change without notice 

•Food allergies must be mentioned at least 48 hours in advance

•Comfortable shoes are recommended

•Please allow up to one and half hours to travel to your destination when traveling within WDW property

•This tour is wheelchair and ECV accessible, however guest must be able to transfer in order to experience some attractions 

•Photography and/or video may not be allowed during certain aspects of this tour


*Do you need to respond to this message?  If so, please reply no later than Saturday, May 23, 2015*


You do not need to respond to this message unless any of the following applies to your 

·We have a wrong or misspelled name or names

·We don’t have the correct cell phone for your travels

·We don’t have your party’s food allergies/restrictions properly notated

·You have a child between the ages of 4-12 years that wishes to participate in the Jedi Training Academy

·You are going to start your tour with breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby not shopping at Darth’s Mall


Please reply via e-mail with any information that we need to add or correct.  If you have questions or need to clarify any of this information  you may reply to this message or call our office at 407 934-7973 and leave a message.  Your calls will be returned as soon as time allows.


We look forward to hosting you soon and _May the Force be with you_!!


*The Walt Disney World Ultimate Series of VIP Tours Team *_– note helpful links below_

Disney Special Activities | Walt Disney World’s Ultimate Series of Tours | 407 WDW-TOUR OR 407 939-8687|








Team Disney 1st Floor North  1375 Buena Vista Drive  Lake Buena Vista FL 32830

Private VIP Tour Services Main Line and Information or call 407 560-4033 

Walt Disney World Ultimate Series of VIP Tour InformationGroup Reservations & Special Requests Hotline – 407 934-7973

Walt Disney World Information 407 824-4321

Walt Disney World Resort Reservations - 407 934-7639 - Walt Disney World Dining 407 939-3463

Are you interested in a private event? Contact the Disney Signature Dream Team at 407 828-3200 option 3

A Good Smile from the Grand Floridian Greeter!

Prior to a arrival, please register your party on My Disney Experience to create profile

…a whole new way to plan and share your Walt Disney World vacation.”


----------



## doclegler

My kids traded Dollar store figures and got "junk" in return last year. Things like the Mickey stickers they give you in stores on-site or a coin machine item like a rubber ball (none of which made it home with us). The kids enjoyed it, but I certainly wouldn't want to waste much money buying something nice. There's a really good chance you'll get other people's traded-in dollar store items in return! Just remember.....all in good fun!


----------



## yulilin3

@RedM94 I'm glad they made it clear that The vip package holders will have a special viewing area for all the shows.  But still vague on the parade viewing


----------



## katrina1122

yulilin3 said:


> yes, they'll take pins, not sure if you would get pins or something else in return


That's fine. Like I said we have tons of traders. We love to give away 3 or 4 to people just starting out to get them talking/excited about them. I just wanted to make sure pins were trade able with them. Sounds like a blast.

FYI we'll be there all day Saturday. I'll be in an ecv with Minnie ears of some sort on, hubby will be on foot with a tigger baseball cap on with a bouncing Tigger on top. I'm sure we'll run into other Dis'ers. Say HI!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Well, it took me awhile, but I'm ALL caught up on the posts!  Can't wait for this weekend, so we can start getting even more information!  We go the last weekend, so I've got awhile to plan!  The good news is I have 2 Rebel Hangar Adrs and managed to get a SWW Character Breakfast and Dinner!

My only real question that I'm still not totally understanding is the Celebrity Autographs.  If we get there early and wait in the line for the fastpass/wristband, will we miss the Stormtrooper show/rope drop.  What time does all this happen?  I'm wanting to sign my son up for the Ray Park show, but I don't want to miss out on that while we're waiting for our celebrity autograph.  We will be there 3 days, so just trying to figure out my morning plan for each day!  

Thanks again for ALL of the help!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

And I know it's not Disney, but we were able to go to our local zoo's Star Wars Day Saturday!  My son had a great time!  Definitely helped get us in the mood for SWW!


----------



## yulilin3

Mommy2Jameson said:


> Well, it took me awhile, but I'm ALL caught up on the posts!  Can't wait for this weekend, so we can start getting even more information!  We go the last weekend, so I've got awhile to plan!  The good news is I have 2 Rebel Hangar Adrs and managed to get a SWW Character Breakfast and Dinner!
> 
> My only real question that I'm still not totally understanding is the Celebrity Autographs.  If we get there early and wait in the line for the fastpass/wristband, will we miss the Stormtrooper show/rope drop.  What time does all this happen?  I'm wanting to sign my son up for the Ray Park show, but I don't want to miss out on that while we're waiting for our celebrity autograph.  We will be there 3 days, so just trying to figure out my morning plan for each day!
> 
> Thanks again for ALL of the help!


You won't miss anything. They distribute the wristbands and fp before 7:30am so you can go inside right after and see the stormtroopers show and go on your sww way


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

JenStemp said:


> Our schedule has been so crazy and about to get even busier before our trip. But I finally got a chance to finish my bags that I wiull use during our vacation and thought I would share them with you all!



Very cute!  This is my new purse I'll be taking!  It's lined in that Stormtrooper Fabric!  Wish I could say I was talented enough to make it! Haha!  I bought mine!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

yulilin3 said:


> You won't miss anything. They distribute the wristbands and fp before 7:30am so you can go inside right after and see the stormtroopers show and go on your sww way



Perfect!  Thanks a bunch!  With the show just being Friday our weekend, we're limited!   Ray Park is his favorite, so we're hoping to get an autograph and get him in the show!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

@yulilin3 - trying to figure out exactly where you sit for fireworks (or where you recommend anyway!) I know you have said echo lake but trying to figure out exactly which side!  Closer to min and bill's or dinosaur gerties? Or somewhere else entirely?  Putting together revised (tentative) itineraries and we want to try to watch the fireworks from Echo lake the first night.  Second night we will have Dessert party viewing! Thanks!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Mommy2Jameson said:


> Perfect!  Thanks a bunch!  With the show just being Friday our weekend, we're limited!   Ray Park is his favorite, so we're hoping to get an autograph and get him in the show!


He is a great guy, so fun meet but you have to be there real early. He's very popular. At least you'll have reports from weekend IV to see what tone people are lining up for him


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> So my partner in crime is willing to sacrifice her sleep time to save my phone battery. @Itinkso will recieve my texts on Friday with any information on schedules I find as I do my sww character challenge. Cause the Wi-Fi at Disney is unreliable and it'll take me longer to get on here and post myself.
> So this is what will happen. I'll get a characters schedule (hopefully), I'll send the info to itinkso and she will post it here.
> She will continue updating thru out the day on the same post. So in the evening when I get home I'll just copy paste that post to the first post in the thread...does that make sense?
> She will keep everyone informed when new info comes and remind everyone the page number of it.
> I will log in during lunch just to do a quick check but will most likely not be able answer individual questions.



@yulilin3 and @Itinkso -- you guys are THE BEST!!!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> @yulilin3 - trying to figure out exactly where you sit for fireworks (or where you recommend anyway!) I know you have said echo lake but trying to figure out exactly which side!  Closer to min and bill's or dinosaur gerties? Or somewhere else entirely?  Putting together revised (tentative) itineraries and we want to try to watch the fireworks from Echo lake the first night.  Second night we will have Dessert party viewing! Thanks!!!


Imagine you're coming out of 50s Prime Time, walk straight over echo lake, where they usually have tables and chairs. Between Gertie and Min and Bill's


----------



## lowlight79

Is it too late in the game to have any luck at landing a feel the force package for the last star wars weekend?


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Ok!  When we're in DHS it's usually fast and furious get in and out so echo lake is like a blur in my mind.   Are the tables and chairs on the side closest to the old AIE?


----------



## stasijane

How any people here go a tad overboard with what they wear? I had something  special made and am still unsure when, or possibly even if I want to wear it yet. I wanted to see if anyone else was in the same boat?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> So my partner in crime is willing to sacrifice her sleep time to save my phone battery. @Itinkso will recieve my texts on Friday with any information on schedules I find as I do my sww character challenge. Cause the Wi-Fi at Disney is unreliable and it'll take me longer to get on here and post myself.
> So this is what will happen. I'll get a characters schedule (hopefully), I'll send the info to itinkso and she will post it here.
> She will continue updating thru out the day on the same post. So in the evening when I get home I'll just copy paste that post to the first post in the thread...does that make sense?
> She will keep everyone informed when new info comes and remind everyone the page number of it.
> I will log in during lunch just to do a quick check but will most likely not be able answer individual questions.


shoot I'll be there so I'll miss out on your info (I guess I'll have to catch up with the info you've gathered that night).  sounds like a great idea through!


----------



## JenStemp

Mommy2Jameson said:


> Very cute!  This is my new purse I'll be taking!  It's lined in that Stormtrooper Fabric!  Wish I could say I was talented enough to make it! Haha!  I bought mine!
> View attachment 95669


I LOVE that! The Darth Goofy is awesome!


----------



## yulilin3

stasijane said:


> How any people here go a tad overboard with what they wear? I had something  special made and am still unsure when, or possibly even if I want to wear it yet. I wanted to see if anyone else was in the same boat?


I'm intrigued


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> shoot I'll be there so I'll miss out on your info (I guess I'll have to catch up with the info you've gathered that night).  sounds like a great idea through!


If anyone else wants to ask the character handlers for schedules that would help too


----------



## slaveone

lowlight79 said:


> Is it too late in the game to have any luck at landing a feel the force package for the last star wars weekend?


Honestly keep checking. I have been seeing a lot for this weekend.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

There's still an opening for 1 FTF premium pkg on Sunday, May 24th.


----------



## yulilin3

Remember cancellation policy is a day so people can cancel, literally the day before


----------



## boricuajedi

A lot of new nice Star Wars merchandise at Spencer, specially Bobba Fett stuff.  Been trying to post picture, but do not know how to do it here.


----------



## stasijane

Here is what I have. I really shouldn't  have said overboard but it can be a pain to wear for a while.


----------



## delmar411

I am so excited!! I have been checking the DVC site every day like 10x a day looking for a room for the night of the 15th. Not a room in any size available for months now except this afternoon! Someone cancelled their vacation and I grabbed the 15th at AKL!!! Wohoo!!!!!


----------



## stasijane

Now I did stand in line with a girl wearing a slave Leia costume a few years back. I'm not going that crazy but still a bit more than my normal Her Universe dresses.


----------



## momofallsons

Just got a diningbuddy alert if anyone is looking for Jedi Mickey Dinner for 5 on 6/12 at 7:20pm is available.


----------



## yulilin3

stasijane said:


> Here is what I have. I really shouldn't  have said overboard but it can be a pain to wear for a while.


Super cute


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

My Warwick Davis poster is here!!!  I'm so excited.  Shutterfly's tracking said it had been delivered two weeks ago, but I never got it.  So last week I wrote to them and said I never received it, so they were nice enough to confirm my address then send another free of charge with expedited shipping!!  So obviously, I can't recommend Shutterfly enough if you need photobooks or coffee mugs with pictures of yourselves on them.

Anyway, here is how it came out:





I ended up with 2 of Wicket, 1 of Acorn from 10th Kingdom, 1 of old Flitwick and new Flitwick from Harry Potter, 1 of Porridge from Doctor Who, 1 of Griphook from Harry Potter, 1 of Nikabrik from Prince Caspian, 1 of Marvin and 1 of Willow.

I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out.  Hopefully Warwick likes it.


----------



## mamadragona

Tltorrez said:


> I don't see how they could. I think it could get really backed up.


Some folks might just be getting a snack or drink.  We are checking out it out between our Jedi Mickey Dinner and the dessert party.  We may just get some cold drinks and hummous.


----------



## Monykalyn

This is a sickness and I must stop!! arrgghh-so I got another Rebel Hangar for June 2 as we are at DHS that evening (up to 3 now).   Told the kids yesterday-after 261 days keeping the secret it is finally out!. And now our first full day at WDW will be MK in am, BOG for lunch, DHS for evening with Rebel Hangar. There is just not that many places to eat in DHS...and we already have the Sci Fi and 50's Prime time covered.


----------



## Monykalyn

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My Warwick Davis poster is here!!!  I'm so excited.  Shutterfly's tracking said it had been delivered two weeks ago, but I never got it.  So last week I wrote to them and said I never received it, so they were nice enough to confirm my address then send another free of charge with expedited shipping!!  So obviously, I can't recommend Shutterfly enough if you need photobooks or coffee mugs with pictures of yourselves on them.
> 
> Anyway, here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with 2 of Wicket, 1 of Acorn from 10th Kingdom, 1 of old Flitwick and new Flitwick from Harry Potter, 1 of Porridge from Doctor Who, 1 of Griphook from Harry Potter, 1 of Nikabrik from Prince Caspian, 1 of Marvin and 1 of Willow.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out.  Hopefully Warwick likes it.


WOW that is cool!! and I had no idea he was MARVIN!!  My screen saver for the longest time was "Don't panic"


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> This is a sickness and I must stop!! arrgghh-so I got another Rebel Hangar for June 2 as we are at DHS that evening (up to 3 now).   Told the kids yesterday-after 261 days keeping the secret it is finally out!. And now our first full day at WDW will be MK in am, BOG for lunch, DHS for evening with Rebel Hangar. There is just not that many places to eat in DHS...and we already have the Sci Fi and 50's Prime time covered.


Secrets out. Yay!!


----------



## yulilin3

@OhioStateBuckeye amazing poster, love it


----------



## Cluelyss

Disney_Luv said:


> I'm interested if no one else has responded yet.  I've been trying to get this day and time for me and my son.  Thanks!


Sent you a PM


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

CinderElsa said:


> It's not meant to be taken very seriously. People have gotten socks, salt shakers, etc.



Haha yeah, my group got a paper clip, a puzzle piece and other stuff like that.  We traded Disney infinity discs.  



stasijane said:


> How any people here go a tad overboard with what they wear? I had something  special made and am still unsure when, or possibly even if I want to wear it yet. I wanted to see if anyone else was in the same boat?



Wear it 



yulilin3 said:


> @OhioStateBuckeye amazing poster, love it



Thanks


----------



## Koh1977

RH on a weeknight?  Thought it was only weekends?  Not that it changes our plans, but still….


----------



## kpd6901

Koh1977 said:


> RH on a weeknight?  Thought it was only weekends?  Not that it changes our plans, but still….


They just opened all the weeknights during SWW timeframe earlier today...


----------



## boricuajedi

Still no luck posting picture or URL.


----------



## Itinkso

boricuajedi said:


> Still no luck posting picture or URL.


You do need to have 10 posts before you can post a photo. Just keep posting away until you reach 10; wait 30 minutes and then you'll be able to upload pics.


----------



## boricuajedi

Itinkso said:


> You do need to have 10 posts before you can post a photo. Just keep posting away until you reach 10; wait 30 minutes and then you'll be able to upload pics.



Ahhh, thank you for the information.


----------



## boricuajedi

The store Spencer has a sale that if you buy a piece of jewlery you can get another for one dollar.  They have some nice mandolarian necklages and dog tags.


----------



## boricuajedi

The Aurasma app finally work for me with the new 2015 SWW poster(for some reason was giving me last year poster before)


----------



## DisHeels

There is a Jedi Mickey dinner available on 06/12 at 7:55pm for 2.

I picked up a ressie for Rebel Hangar on 06/11.  Can't wait to hear/see reports on it soon.  I'm actually very excited for everyone going this weekend.  Can't imagine how I'll be when we get there the last weekend.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

RedM94 said:


> @msmama
> 
> Not sure if it is that same at Beach Club, but last year at the Boardwalk it was difficult to get a taxi to DHS.  When I asked about getting a taxi to DHS, I was told the fare will be to low and they won't take you.



This was our experience when trying to get a cab from the YC to DHS last year during a torrential downpour.


----------



## Laura C

I know we probably won't know until they start doing RH but if it's 4-9 what time will they 'kick you out' I was thinking of getting a later adr the night we have our Jedi mickey dinner, probably only for a drink and take in the atmosphere but don't want to feel rushed, thanks very much, am getting very jealous of you guys who are now about to fly we've still got just under 3 weeks! Xx


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> I forgot to post this pics yesterday...they took away our tables and chairs at Echo Lake  Not sure what's going on. There's a nice ledge if anyone still wants to hang around for the fireworks viewing but this really upset me.


Just a matter of time before they drain the lake and it starts to look like Tatooine.


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> I've found so many benches missing from around the parks. It was really difficult for my parents to find a place to get off their feet when we took them a couple weeks ago to mk, Epcot,  and dhs. Dad's in his 80's and mom younger.


You have to schedule sitting time on the FP+ app.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

stasijane said:


> How any people here go a tad overboard with what they wear? I had something  special made and am still unsure when, or possibly even if I want to wear it yet. I wanted to see if anyone else was in the same boat?



Wear what you like, have fun!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

stasijane said:


> Here is what I have. I really shouldn't  have said overboard but it can be a pain to wear for a while.



Love it!!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

delmar411 said:


> I am so excited!! I have been checking the DVC site every day like 10x a day looking for a room for the night of the 15th. Not a room in any size available for months now except this afternoon! Someone cancelled their vacation and I grabbed the 15th at AKL!!! Wohoo!!!!!



Wicked awesome.... we check into the main lodge at AKL on the 14th, so if you see us around say hi!!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My Warwick Davis poster is here!!!  I'm so excited.  Shutterfly's tracking said it had been delivered two weeks ago, but I never got it.  So last week I wrote to them and said I never received it, so they were nice enough to confirm my address then send another free of charge with expedited shipping!!  So obviously, I can't recommend Shutterfly enough if you need photobooks or coffee mugs with pictures of yourselves on them.
> 
> Anyway, here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with 2 of Wicket, 1 of Acorn from 10th Kingdom, 1 of old Flitwick and new Flitwick from Harry Potter, 1 of Porridge from Doctor Who, 1 of Griphook from Harry Potter, 1 of Nikabrik from Prince Caspian, 1 of Marvin and 1 of Willow.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out.  Hopefully Warwick likes it.



That is awesome!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

boricuajedi said:


> The Aurasma app finally work for me with the new 2015 SWW poster(for some reason was giving me last year poster before)



It worked with the new one? all I ever got was a partial of last year, going to have to check that out tonight!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

1 day, 17 hours,  59 minutes and I am boarding that jet plane. This is my last day in the office, and it's going to be a crazy one... everyone who waited till the last minute to have me help them with something will be knocking on my door. Oh and theirs the dead line that must be finished by the time I walk out of here!

But that don't matter cause I'm leavin on a jet plane, and going straight to Disney World! 

Anyone else feel crazy weird that their trip is coming, been planning this for so long I feel weird that the planning stage is nearly over....


----------



## Dani C

I feel like time has passed so quickly.  I look at the calendar and just hope I can get ready before the plane leaves.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Tomorrow is get final clothes washed in the morning, packing all afternoon, get the puppy to kennel, then head over and get my special star wars nails done (I'll post pictures in my tip report) and then try and sleep tonight LOL cause I have to be at the airport by 3:30am Thursday morning!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> @yulilin3 - trying to figure out exactly where you sit for fireworks (or where you recommend anyway!) I know you have said echo lake but trying to figure out exactly which side!  Closer to min and bill's or dinosaur gerties? Or somewhere else entirely?  Putting together revised (tentative) itineraries and we want to try to watch the fireworks from Echo lake the first night.  Second night we will have Dessert party viewing! Thanks!!!


sorry I couldn't answer with a picture last night, I was on my phone. Here's a pic of the place. Word of caution: they took away all the tables and chairs so now it'l be just the ledge. Still better, in my opinion, than standing around.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hey @yulilin3 so are the dissers still meeting after the parade at the the ABC Commissary on Saturdays and Sundays? or are you gonna try backlot express, since they don't plan to make the rebel hanger until after lunch??


----------



## yulilin3

WDW site is spotty again. Lots of Donalds and "unable to check at this time" messages


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hey @yulilin3 so are the dissers still meeting after the parade at the the ABC Commissary on Saturdays and Sundays? or are you gonna try backlot express, since they don't plan to make the rebel hanger until after lunch??


I think I'll keep it at ABC Commissary, since it was already posted here and on the Roll Call and I know some people are already here and might not be able to check a change in place


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> sorry I couldn't answer with a picture last night, I was on my phone. Here's a pic of the place. Word of caution: they took away all the tables and chairs so now it'l be just the ledge. Still better, in my opinion, than standing around.


Thank you for the picture!!! That makes is a lot more clear for me!  I'm glad there's at least a ledge there to sit on!!!


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> I have a galactic breakfast on 5/23 @ 9:35am for party of 2 - anyone want to coordinate before i cancel?



Gone


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

The Sunrise Student said:


> Tomorrow is get final clothes washed in the morning, packing all afternoon, get the puppy to kennel, then head over and get my special star wars nails done (I'll post pictures in my tip report) and then try and sleep tonight LOL cause I have to be at the airport by 3:30am Thursday morning!


we leave in 10 hours for our 10 hour drive!  Got to get the cats and dogs to my parents house, final laundry and dishes and of course get in some pool time and a nap (driving overnight).   I'm so ready to just GO!


----------



## msmama

stasijane said:


> How any people here go a tad overboard with what they wear? I had something  special made and am still unsure when, or possibly even if I want to wear it yet. I wanted to see if anyone else was in the same boat?



I ended up with too many Star wars clothes, and not enough for the rest of my trip!

I had my first Disney dream last night.  I found out that the parade actually started in front of the house where I grew up but no one else knew that so I was the only one there.  I was upset that no one would be cheering so every time anyone in the parade went buy I yelled "Yay Sunshine!!"


----------



## yulilin3

What happens when you don't use sunblock. Start hydrating everyone


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> I ended up with too many Star wars clothes, and not enough for the rest of my trip!
> 
> I had my first Disney dream last night.  I found out that the parade actually started in front of the house where I grew up but no one else knew that so I was the only one there.  I was upset that no one would be cheering so every time anyone in the parade went buy I yelled "Yay Sunshine!!"


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

msmama said:


> I ended up with too many Star wars clothes, and not enough for the rest of my trip!



I wouldn't know ANYTHING about that... ...


----------



## yulilin3

packing music
https://soundcloud.com/disneydj/star-wars-celebration-anaheim


----------



## yulilin3

some merchandise pictures


----------



## BobaFettFan

And mrs. BobaFettFan has an ear infection.   First ride of the day is the free van trip to centra care.   Yaaayyy  </enthusiasm>


Next stop: the magic kingdom


----------



## pollyanna30

Just noticed Rebel Hangar has a 5:45, 6:00, and 6:15 for a party of 4 on Thursday, June 4th, if anyone is interested.  I was able to snag a Via Napoli for that night that I've been looking for.  I think that's the last piece of my planning puzzle (other than the elusive SWW info!). 17 days and counting....


----------



## yulilin3

excited to play around with Aurasma again, it looks like it's working much easier this year


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> And mrs. BobaFettFan has an ear infection.   First ride of the day is the free van trip to centra care.   Yaaayyy  </enthusiasm>
> 
> 
> Next stop: the magic kingdom


 I hope she feels better soon. Remember there are first aid centers in all parks, if she needs drops or tylenol, anything like that. It's free


----------



## inkedupmomma

The Sunrise Student said:


> @inkedupmomma,@mamadragona and @yulilin3 we will be eating dinner at Artist Point that night for dinner at 7pm BUT will also be headed over to the MK 24 hours event, and stay as long as we can stand it... not sure how long that will be mind you.


woot! Look for my LGMH that were posted on here!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> excited to play around with Aurasma again, it looks like it's working much easier this year


I hope so!  I had a hard time getting it to work for some Frozen stuff a while back...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

msmama said:


> I ended up with too many Star wars clothes, and not enough for the rest of my trip!
> 
> I had my first Disney dream last night.  I found out that the parade actually started in front of the house where I grew up but no one else knew that so I was the only one there.  I was upset that no one would be cheering so every time anyone in the parade went buy I yelled "Yay Sunshine!!"



That's an easy fix, just wear sw all trip.  That's probably what I'll have to do.

I also had my first disney dream last night.  Except in mine I was by myself at Mk cause no one else felt like getting up.

It was like a rare character bonanza, except they only stayed out for like 5 minutes.  I met Sebastian and the boy from treasure planet.


----------



## inkedupmomma

OK, off today and leave tomorrow for the LONG drive! Just finished cutting out all of my Mickey heads for Dis boards and my May FB group, and now have to pack some last minute items and do laundry.  I felt like I had all the time in the world, and now Im panicking that my plans aren't good enough ro that I am going to forget something. With that said, I'm staying with my go with the flow mantra.. it won't be the end of the world!  I look forward to meeting many of you! Please feel free to come up and say hi, don't be shy!


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> excited to play around with Aurasma again, it looks like it's working much easier this year


So you can make it work just off your monitor?


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> OK, off today and leave tomorrow for the LONG drive! Just finished cutting out all of my Mickey heads for Dis boards and my May FB group, and now have to pack some last minute items and do laundry.  I felt like I had all the time in the world, and now Im panicking that my plans aren't good enough ro that I am going to forget something. With that said, I'm staying with my go with the flow mantra.. it won't be the end of the world!  I look forward to meeting many of you! Please feel free to come up and say hi, don't be shy!


I forgot to print out the Mickey heads...anyone has the link handy?


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> So you can make it work just off your monitor?


yeah, I just searched for the logo on the computer. You just point your phone at the screen and it worked


----------



## BobaFettFan

@yulilin3, what do you mean by drops?


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> @yulilin3, what do you mean by drops?


for ear ache,I assume they have them. They have eye drops and allergy cream


----------



## AngiTN

The Sunrise Student said:


> Anyone else feel crazy weird that their trip is coming, been planning this for so long I feel weird that the planning stage is nearly over....



Yes. And I'm starting to panic about surprising DH. I had planned to tell him the morning we are leaving. Now I think I'm telling him the night before.
I got my suitcase packed last night while he was out of town. Just have toiletries to add
I'm working on DGD's over the next couple of nights while DD and I watch The Voice (DH doesn't join us for that)
Luckily we are headed to DL a week after we get back from WDW so DH just thinks a lot of what I'm gathering/prepping for is for that trip.


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, I just searched for the logo on the computer. You just point your phone at the screen and it worked


I am clearly Aruasma challenged. I never could make it work at HS last summer and I can't get a thing off that poster. I've got a decent phone too, Note4


----------



## Skywise

AngiTN said:


> I am clearly Aruasma challenged. I never could make it work at HS last summer and I can't get a thing off that poster. I've got a decent phone too, Note4



Yeah - I'm not able to make that picture work at all with an iPhone 6.  The app just keeps scanning the image.


----------



## JayLeeJay

Skywise said:


> Yeah - I'm not able to make that picture work at all with an iPhone 6.  The app just keeps scanning the image.


I wasn't able to use the one posted on this threat - it was too big for my screen for all of it to be seen at one time. But I was able to make it work when I googled the SWW 2015 logo and found a smaller version.


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> I am clearly Aruasma challenged. I never could make it work at HS last summer and I can't get a thing off that poster. I've got a decent phone too, Note4


Make sure that the phone is focusing on the whole logo, especially the bottom part that says Star Wars Weekends. Is the screen doing a little focusing thing, with dots that go in and out?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Yeah - I'm not able to make that picture work at all with an iPhone 6.  The app just keeps scanning the image.


see how on your phone screen there's like a frame? Try for the logo to be in frame entirely


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Skywise said:


> Yeah - I'm not able to make that picture work at all with an iPhone 6.  The app just keeps scanning the image.


Same here. 

Wonder if it has anything to do with location? Like you have to be in the Orlando area for it to work?? Just wondering because the app required me to have location services turned on before it would work (I default to having that turned off).


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Same here.
> 
> Wonder if it has anything to do with location? Like you have to be in the Orlando area for it to work?? Just wondering because the app required me to have location services turned on before it would work (I default to having that turned off).


I don't think so cause I don't have my gps on


----------



## BobaFettFan

Thank you for the advice.   Hardest part is seeing her in pain. Also watching fast passes go bye ;_;


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> Thank you for the advice.   Hardest part is seeing her in pain. Also watching fast passes go bye ;_;


so sorry


----------



## Skywise

BobaFettFan said:


> Thank you for the advice.   Hardest part is seeing her in pain. Also watching fast passes go bye ;_;



If she can take it, sudafed (the real stuff, not the pseudo-sudafed!) would stop pain from ear infections for me almost immediately.


----------



## Bugdozer

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Same here.
> 
> Wonder if it has anything to do with location? Like you have to be in the Orlando area for it to work?? Just wondering because the app required me to have location services turned on before it would work (I default to having that turned off).





http://www.endorexpress.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/SWW-2015-logo-600x900.jpg

Try that picture it worked for. I am not in orlando and worked fine. It is very cool


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> some merchandise pictures


 
That women's tank top is in my favorite color. Crap. Add it to the list.


----------



## Skywise

AngiTN said:


> I am clearly Aruasma challenged. I never could make it work at HS last summer and I can't get a thing off that poster. I've got a decent phone too, Note4






MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Same here.
> 
> Wonder if it has anything to do with location? Like you have to be in the Orlando area for it to work?? Just wondering because the app required me to have location services turned on before it would work (I default to having that turned off).





JayLeeJay said:


> I wasn't able to use the one posted on this threat - it was too big for my screen for all of it to be seen at one time. But I was able to make it work when I googled the SWW 2015 logo and found a smaller version.



That's the ticket - I don't think it's the size, it's something about the image layout itself.  This one works for me!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> see how on your phone screen there's like a frame? Try for the logo to be in frame entirely





Bugdozer said:


> http://www.endorexpress.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/SWW-2015-logo-600x900.jpg
> 
> Try that picture it worked for. I am not in orlando and worked fine. It is very cool



Got it now!!  So cute!!  

So this is new to me... what else can I expect to do with Aurasma over SWW??


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> That women's tank top is in my favorite color. Crap. Add it to the list.


I'm so happy they are trying other colors, other than black or white


----------



## Skywise

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Got it now!!  So cute!!
> 
> So this is new to me... what else can I expect to do with Aurasma over SWW??



Photo ops - They have large screens of these in some of the lines (Darth Mall) and you have someone stand in front of them and take a photo of the animated sequence (EG Chewbacca shows up, Darth Vader, etc)


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Got it now!!  So cute!!
> 
> So this is new to me... what else can I expect to do with Aurasma over SWW??


they had different background in the line to Darth's Mall last year.
One would have Chewie appear and stand next to you, the other some Royal Guards...http://blog.wdwinfo.com/2014/05/19/new-technology-at-star-wars-weekend-augments-reality/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Skywise said:


> Photo ops - They have large screens of these in some of the lines (Darth Mall) and you have someone stand in front of them and take a photo of the animated sequence (EG Chewbacca shows up, Darth Vader, etc)


Love it!!  Something extra to do with the kids -- thanks!!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

LOL. First try with the app on the new logo brought up the animation from last year.  Now I got it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> they had different background in the line to Darth's Mall last year.
> One would have Chewie appear and stand next to you, the other some Royal Guards...http://blog.wdwinfo.com/2014/05/19/new-technology-at-star-wars-weekend-augments-reality/


Very cool -- thanks for the article!


----------



## AngiTN

Skywise said:


> That's the ticket - I don't think it's the size, it's something about the image layout itself.  This one works for me!


This one works so well it makes the app crash every time it recognizes it as something. Like I said, Aurasma challenged, or now Aurasma jinxed.


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> Make sure that the phone is focusing on the whole logo, especially the bottom part that says Star Wars Weekends. Is the screen doing a little focusing thing, with dots that go in and out?


Yes, I have a 24" monitor so it's all on the screen, no problem. On yours I get the dots going in and out and nothing ever happens.
On the other one it stops like it's "found" something and then the app crashes.


----------



## Arich01

Hi guys! This thread is hard to keep up with, lol!   So what are you planning to do for breakfast if you have to get up at the wee hours to secure an autograph wristband? (And don't have Sci-Fi reservations)


----------



## Candleshoe

delmar411 said:


> Still a photopass photog for te main photo but the 2nd guy snatched my phone from me and wouldnt give it back until After the photos. I wanted interaction shots  of my son with MY phone and seriously he was doing this rude keep away thing. I didnt want to upset my son by making a scene so I let it go but it was weird and rude and he took a crap pic of me with my son. I had to go back in the middle of our meal to get it retaken.


That's nuts!  I would be so upset.


The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok you Floridians... I humbly request you start preforming your anti-rain dances
> 
> I know there is always the late afternoon rain storm that runs through the state each day but come on... that weather report is pissing me off.
> 
> In other news the 501st marchers are being told the parade happens pretty much rain or shine as long as there is no lighting or hurricane down pour like conditions. No matter what we are to suit up and wait for instructions.



I cannot for the life of me remember.  What day(s) are you marching?  I think it's before I arrive.



yulilin3 said:


> walk straight over echo lake


 the Force IS strong in you!


----------



## yulilin3

try doing the aurasma thing on the back of a one dollar bill


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> try doing the aurasma thing on the back of a one dollar bill


What is an aurasma thing?


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> That's nuts!  I would be so upset.
> 
> 
> I cannot for the life of me remember.  What day(s) are you marching?  I think it's before I arrive.
> 
> 
> *the Force IS strong in you*!


 I meant straight over to Echo Lake  this is what happens when I'm answering questions from my phone


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> What is an aurasma thing?


It's a free app that provides augmented reality


----------



## AThrillingChase

Note to self: bad idea to try the aurasma app for the first time at work.


----------



## HCinKC

frisbeego said:


> But, I am curious:  what if people are lingering from lunch?  Will they boot them out?


I wonder if they won't let anyone else in that area to sit after a certain time. So say at 1:30, no one new can come into that area, but they don't necessarily kick anyone out at 2 when they start decorating. Or maybe they will relocate anyone at 2. A couple more days and we will find out! Yay!



yulilin3 said:


> if you don't mind a spoiler...I thought it was Ok, worth watching once. I watched it from last years FtF area so I didn't really need to see it up close again


Shoot, I was going to skip it. I think ODS will like it. We might have to scoot closer to the jumbotron.



Tltorrez said:


> Flight delayed 40 minutes. I was hoping to get to bed early but looks like I won't get to my folks house until 11:00 and I have to be up at midnight for FPs. So much for the "get lots of sleep" plan.
> 
> On the plus side I moved furniture yesterday and no concussion symptoms today.  hopefully I'm passed the fragile stage again.


I feel your pain. Baby woke up at 4:50 this morning. Finally laid back down at 9. Sigh. DH has been out of town, so I am already tired. Now it is worse. You all might see me with a Camelbak backpack filled with coffee...



Disaholic73 said:


> What sorts of items could we expect to get in a trade with the Jawas?  I have some Star Wars restaurant giveaways from when Eps 1-3 were released and have never been opened and would use those in a trade with them.


I am bring all Disney related items that I found around the house - stickers, swim goggles haha, a little pocket memory game, magnet. Nothing that I will miss but all things I think a kid would enjoy. From what I have read, it seems like kids get the "regular" items like bouncy balls and stickers, and adults get the silly things like paper clips and bottle caps. We have been practicing with ODS about how to be a hard bargainer lol. His name is Owen, so maybe he can channel a little Owen Lars to get a good deal. 



BobaFettFan said:


> And mrs. BobaFettFan has an ear infection.   First ride of the day is the free van trip to centra care.   Yaaayyy  </enthusiasm>


Ugh, sorry to hear that. I hope she gets to feeling better! I, myself, have been lucky enough to contract the kids' cold. The 6yo brings it home from school. The baby who puts everything in his mouth gets it. I can avoid it from the 6yo, but the baby drools so dang much, it is nearly impossible to avoid. Sigh.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> I meant straight over to Echo Lake  this is what happens when I'm answering questions from my phone


I was amused ;-)


----------



## yulilin3

Arich01 said:


> Hi guys! This thread is hard to keep up with, lol!   So what are you planning to do for breakfast if you have to get up at the wee hours to secure an autograph wristband? (And don't have Sci-Fi reservations)


we just bring sandwiches from home


----------



## The Sunrise Student

msmama said:


> I ended up with too many Star wars clothes, and not enough for the rest of my trip!
> 
> I had my first Disney dream last night.  I found out that the parade actually started in front of the house where I grew up but no one else knew that so I was the only one there.  I was upset that no one would be cheering so every time anyone in the parade went buy I yelled "Yay Sunshine!!"



 awwwwwww


----------



## The Sunrise Student

BobaFettFan said:


> And mrs. BobaFettFan has an ear infection.   First ride of the day is the free van trip to centra care.   Yaaayyy  </enthusiasm>
> 
> 
> Next stop: the magic kingdom



Oh no....


----------



## Bugdozer

yulilin3 said:


> try doing the aurasma thing on the back of a one dollar bill



OMG that was very cool!!!!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Skywise said:


> If she can take it, sudafed (the real stuff, not the pseudo-sudafed!) would stop pain from ear infections for me almost immediately.



I don't leave home with out my sudafed, I am picking up more tonight as a matter of fact! I have even been known to drown myself with a neti pot too!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Candleshoe said:


> I cannot for the life of me remember.  What day(s) are you marching?  I think it's before I arrive.



This Saturday (16th) is our first marching date, and then again on Friday the 22nd...


----------



## AngiTN

Well, after a quick scan of comments in PlayStore on the Aurasma app it seems it's crashing on a lot of folks using the Note 4. Of course, they seem to have zilch in the way of any Tech Support that I could find.

Guess I'll try it on my iPad at home.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Well I have 5 hours left at work then a few things to review at home tomorrow morning when they come in and I am official on vacation!

Going completely nutz here at work, no focus what so ever and trying to accomplish some of the most ridiculous things here at work is making it even harder to focus!

I keep going over things I have to do tomorrow, lists are made, schedule is set...


----------



## jthornton94

What the heck is up with Disney reservations today?  I'm trying to call to confirm my Illuminations cruise and the wait time is 45 minutes!


----------



## Itinkso

jacksmommy said:


> Whoops - we were put at a round table not a car for our late ADR at the breakfast at sci-fi last year.  They told us that there was no other way to seat us before the lunch rotation. Basically a take or leave it.  It was  very unmagical.  I did complain, which is not my style and was basically told, too bad so sad.


@jacksmommy - just wanted to follow up regarding the SWW meals. Last night one of DD's friends ate at H&V and was seated late at 8:25 after waiting quite a few minutes. She was able to meet all the characters before 8:55 but the food was removed from the buffet at 9:00.

She went to Guest Relations to explain that she did meet characters but then had no real dining experience because the food had been removed. After showing her receipt and after the GR CM realized the price she paid was for only one person, she received a Gift Card as compensation.

Character meals are supposed to be an equal combination of entertainment and dining. If anything is lacking within your experience, Guest Relations will assist you... and they will provide Guest Recovery especially if the attitude by CMs (too bad, so sad) was inappropriate.


----------



## AThrillingChase

jthornton94 said:


> What the heck is up with Disney reservations today?  I'm trying to call to confirm my Illuminations cruise and the wait time is 45 minutes!


 
The dining website has been screwed up for at least 3 days. I've been trying to book ADR's for my November trip and right now it shows me 2 restaurants are available at Epcot. *rolls eyes


----------



## Bugdozer

yulilin3 said:


> if you don't mind a spoiler...I thought it was Ok, worth watching once. I watched it from last years FtF area so I didn't really need to see it up close again



OK I am a sap. I watched this and all I kept thinking was my 5 yo granddaughter is going to freak out with excitement. Was making me tear up just thinking about bringing her to her first SWW ever!!!! Shes been watching the movies, wanted a Leia costume(which I got) and says she cant wait to go!!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

This is what I have to survive until I can leave for SWW vaca:

2 days of work
1 phone call for cost of car repair for that cursed check engine light (seriously damaging my souvenir budget or only slighty?)
1 Cavs playoff game (win)
General pandemonium of Disney dining website

Come on Thursday!!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

msmama said:


> I ended up with too many Star wars clothes, and not enough for the rest of my trip!
> 
> I had my first Disney dream last night.  I found out that the parade actually started in front of the house where I grew up but no one else knew that so I was the only one there.  I was upset that no one would be cheering so every time anyone in the parade went buy I yelled "Yay Sunshine!!"


I don't understand - how is it possible to have "too many" Star Wars clothes?

It's likely I'll be wearing Star Wars shirts before the weekend, during the weekend and after the weekend....


----------



## cvjpirate

AThrillingChase said:


> This is what I have to survive until I can leave for SWW vaca:
> 
> 2 days of work
> 1 phone call for cost of car repair for that cursed check engine light (seriously damaging my souvenir budget or only slighty?)
> 1 Cavs playoff game (win)
> General pandemonium of Disney dining website
> 
> Come on Thursday!!!



Maybe I can make you feel better, I have 32 days before my trip
1. Daughter gets 300 speeding ticket
2. Gets 50 parking ticket
3. Has car towed 130
4. Now have her car in the shop for breaks (waiting for bill now) 
(all within the last 8 days)


----------



## jennab113

Arich01 said:


> Hi guys! This thread is hard to keep up with, lol!   So what are you planning to do for breakfast if you have to get up at the wee hours to secure an autograph wristband? (And don't have Sci-Fi reservations)


For all Disney trips, I hard boil eggs and bring them with me.  I usually bring some fruit or veggies to go along with it and eat in line for rope drop.



AThrillingChase said:


> Note to self: bad idea to try the aurasma app for the first time at work.


Yeah, I had the same experience, too. Oops!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

got a friend who wants to see James Arnold Taylor so we'll be doing that, going to Trader Sam's and then MK for late fastpasses on the 22nd.


----------



## AThrillingChase

cvjpirate said:


> Maybe I can make you feel better, I have 32 days before my trip
> 1. Daughter gets 300 speeding ticket
> 2. Gets 50 parking ticket
> 3. Has car towed 130
> 4. Now have her car in the shop for breaks (waiting for bill now)
> (all within the last 8 days)


 
Ugh  I'm sorry. I hate car issues because they are so up in the air!


----------



## boricuajedi

Question for the forum.  I have a split stay at WDW, on 11 Jun I will be staying at the All Star Movie on the 12 Jun will be moving to Shades of Green (which is on Disney property). Does any one knows if I still qulify for free parking on 12 Jun?(SOG does not qualify for free parking)


----------



## Arich01

cvjpirate said:


> Maybe I can make you feel better, I have 32 days before my trip
> 1. Daughter gets 300 speeding ticket
> 2. Gets 50 parking ticket
> 3. Has car towed 130
> 4. Now have her car in the shop for breaks (waiting for bill now)
> (all within the last 8 days)



Yuck! That's a bummer! Really cuts into the merch budget


----------



## heart

There may be Rebel Hanger availability 6/8/2015 around 630 pm if anyone's interested.


----------



## yulilin3

boricuajedi said:


> Question for the forum.  I have a split stay at WDW, on 11 Jun I will be staying at the All Star Movie on the 12 Jun will be moving to Shades of Green (which is on Disney property). Does any one knows if I still qulify for free parking on 12 Jun?(SOG does not qualify for free parking)


a quick search shows that you have to pay parking if staying at Shades of Green but they do have complimentary bus transportation for guest. I think you still can use free parking since check out isn't until 11am


----------



## jennab113

boricuajedi said:


> Question for the forum.  I have a split stay at WDW, on 11 Jun I will be staying at the All Star Movie on the 12 Jun will be moving to Shades of Green (which is on Disney property). Does any one knows if I still qulify for free parking on 12 Jun?(SOG does not qualify for free parking)


 If the 12th is your check out day from ASM, you'll still be able to park for free with the old pass.


----------



## Candleshoe

boricuajedi said:


> Question for the forum.  I have a split stay at WDW, on 11 Jun I will be staying at the All Star Movie on the 12 Jun will be moving to Shades of Green (which is on Disney property). Does any one knows if I still qulify for free parking on 12 Jun?(SOG does not qualify for free parking)


Yes, you qualify for free parking June 12 and June 13 because of your ASmo stay on June 12.  You're considered an onsite guest for check-in and check-out days. (regardless of where you move to.)


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> try doing the aurasma thing on the back of a one dollar bill


That was so coool!!


----------



## boricuajedi

jennab113 said:


> If the 12th is your check out day from ASM, you'll still be able to park for free with the old pass.


Thanks!


----------



## boricuajedi

Candleshoe said:


> Yes, you qualify for free parking June 12 and June 13 because of your ASmo stay on June 12.  You're considered an onsite guest for check-in and check-out days. (regardless of where you move to.)



Thanks!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

boricuajedi said:


> Question for the forum.  I have a split stay at WDW, on 11 Jun I will be staying at the All Star Movie on the 12 Jun will be moving to Shades of Green (which is on Disney property). Does any one knows if I still qulify for free parking on 12 Jun?(SOG does not qualify for free parking)




When I stayed at SoG in 2006 parking at the parks was free... this sounds strange to me.

Wow things have changed... check out the http://www.shadesofgreen.org/FAQ.htm

but like people said check in and check out days are still free parking, I know the Monday we check out we will still be going to the parks.


----------



## boricuajedi

If anyone is planning to have time to use the Periscope app during SSW can you post you twitter name so I can follow? 
Thank


----------



## Candleshoe

boricuajedi said:


> Thanks!


Welcome.  What I wrote is true, but I missed that you were staying on June 11, so you get parking June 11 and June 12 (not 12 & 13 like I originally said).


----------



## The Sunrise Student

^^ Ok the above parking chat remands me... this is the first year that I have had a rental car after the Magic Band switch. How does this work now... do you use your magic bands to access the parking now?


----------



## boricuajedi

The Sunrise Student said:


> When I stayed at SoG in 2006 parking at the parks was free... this sounds strange to me.
> 
> Wow things have changed... check out the http://www.shadesofgreen.org/FAQ.htm
> 
> but like people said check in and check out days are still free parking, I know the Monday we check out we will still be going to the parks.


Yes, they change the free parking policy for SOG a while back.


----------



## Candleshoe

The Sunrise Student said:


> ^^ Ok the above parking chat remands me... this is the first year that I have had a rental car after the Magic Band switch. How does this work now... do you use your magic bands to access the parking now?


YEP!


----------



## Itinkso

The Sunrise Student said:


> ^^ Ok the above parking chat remands me... this is the first year that I have had a rental car after the Magic Band switch. How does this work now... do you use your magic bands to access the parking now?


Yes. You show your MB and they may not even scan it and wave you into the lot.


----------



## slaveone

The Sunrise Student said:


> ^^ Ok the above parking chat remands me... this is the first year that I have had a rental car after the Magic Band switch. How does this work now... do you use your magic bands to access the parking now?


Yep. Or if annual pass use your yellow card and id.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

boricuajedi said:


> Yes, they change the free parking policy for SOG a while back.



It's wild that they changed that, do SoG guests still get Magic Hours?


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> Yep. Or if annual pass use your yellow card and id.


for AP I've only shown my AP and they just wave me in, the only 2 parks where they are actually checking ID is AK and Epcot.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> It's wild that they changed that, do SoG guests still get Magic Hours?


yes they do


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I know when I stayed at Shades of Green some of my traveling companions would cheat, walk across to the Polly and just get on the monorail


----------



## boricuajedi

The Sunrise Student said:


> It's wild that they changed that, do SoG guests still get Magic Hours?


Yes, the guest still get the Magic Hours but not Magic Bands, that is why I'm doing the split and get the MB with the 60 days early scheduale option. Did not want to miss the SW shows.


----------



## boricuajedi

The Sunrise Student said:


> I know when I stayed at Shades of Green some of my traveling companions would cheat, walk across to the Polly and just get on the monorail


That is what we do!


----------



## yulilin3

Our backpack is all set to go


----------



## cm387

Hoping someone can answer this quickly......are the Disney characters in their Star Wars attire only on Friday, Saturday & Sunday?

thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

cm387 said:


> Hoping someone can answer this quickly......are the Disney characters in their Star Wars attire only on Friday, Saturday & Sunday?
> 
> thanks!


yes, unless you have the Jedi Mickey dinner


----------



## HCinKC

AThrillingChase said:


> Ugh  I'm sorry. I hate car issues because they are so up in the air!


Tell me about it. We had a check engine on DH's car a couple of weeks ago...$1600 for a needed fix, skipped the rusty pipe that makes the car rumble lol. The light came on again a week later! Took it back in and it is a no rush thing, so we are waiting since it will be another $800. Ugh. I wish we had good public transit, so we could manage with one car.


----------



## HCinKC

On a happier not...approx 1 hour to online flight check in. Mostly packed, except for DH who gets home tonight. Drop the pooch at the kennel in the morning. Off to Disney around lunch! Squeeeeeeeee!


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

You think they will toss a couple of pilots and renegade characters in Rebel Hangar or will it be character free?


----------



## Cynister

How do you know what you can use Aurasma on?


----------



## yulilin3

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> You think they will toss a couple of pilots and renegade characters in Rebel Hangar or will it be character free?


this was my question and her answer on the DPB
1
*yulady from FL on May 5th, 2015 at 12:26 pm*
This looks awesome, can’t wait. Are there going to be characters walking around? available for pictures or just roaming? Also what are the prices on the items?





*Rachel Brent on May 6th, 2015 at 9:52 am*
No, characters are not planned to visit guests at their tables. However, you never know who you’ll find in the abandoned hangar…


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> How do you know what you can use Aurasma on?


At SWW look for backgrounds that have the purple triangle symbol. In general I just went to their site and looked for their campaigns, they work with several prodsucts. I was trying to google for a list of things but couldn't find one


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

^THAT is encouraging and exactly what I hoped for.  So glad they opened this up beyond the weekends!  It's the perfect replacement for me not being able to get a Sci-Fi breakfast (I know it isn't quite as good but it's something!)


----------



## yulilin3

@boricuajedi just me being nosy, are you from Puerto Rico?


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> @boricuajedi just me being nosy, are you from Puerto Rico?


Yes, I'm.


----------



## yulilin3

boricuajedi said:


> Yes, I'm.


love it. We have people of Mexican descent, Peruvian descent, I'm from Venezuela...Latinos!!


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> love it. We have people of Mexican descent, Peruvian descent, I'm from Venezuela...Latinos!!





yulilin3 said:


> love it. We have people of Mexican descent, Peruvian descent, I'm from Venezuela...Latinos!!


----------



## Barbara C

yulilin3 said:


> love it. We have people of Mexican descent, Peruvian descent, I'm from Venezuela...Latinos!!



My dh is from Colombia so you have Colombians as well!


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> My dh is from Colombia so you have Colombians as well!


My ex husband is from Colombia, Bucaramanga


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> packing music
> https://soundcloud.com/disneydj/star-wars-celebration-anaheim


I have his mixes from last year's Star Wars Weekends. I have been listening to them all year, mostly while walking around the parks. It takes me back to he awesomeness that was last year's event.


----------



## Barbara C

yulilin3 said:


> My ex husband is from Colombia, Bucaramanga



My dh is from Cali.  So while I'm not Colombian, my 3 little ones are


----------



## yulilin3

Gianfootography said:


> I have his mixes from last year's Star Wars Weekends. I have been listening to them all year, mostly while walking around the parks. It takes me back to he awesomeness that was last year's event.


I love his mixes.


----------



## tigger1972

Question about SotS show and JTA:

I have the VIP Tour booked for DS and I. DS wants to do JTA -- which we can schedule in advance -- and the VIP Tour day is our only option. If we watch SotS at 3:30, will we have time to make JTA at 4:30?

Thanks in advance!

Tigger1972


----------



## yulilin3

tigger1972 said:


> Question about SotS show and JTA:
> 
> I have the VIP Tour booked for DS and I. DS wants to do JTA -- which we can schedule in advance -- and the VIP Tour day is our only option. If we watch SotS at 3:30, will we have time to make JTA at 4:30?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Tigger1972


SotS will end at 4pm so you would have to walk very fast or leave a couple of minutes before. They ask you to be at the ABC Sound Studio 30 minutes before your session time, and they will give your spot away to someone in the wait list after 5 minutes of not showing up


----------



## AThrillingChase

HCinKC said:


> Tell me about it. We had a check engine on DH's car a couple of weeks ago...$1600 for a needed fix, skipped the rusty pipe that makes the car rumble lol. The light came on again a week later! Took it back in and it is a no rush thing, so we are waiting since it will be another $800. Ugh. I wish we had good public transit, so we could manage with one car.


 
This is my nightmare!


----------



## alpina0560

I have a few reservations I will be canceling by 5pm EST - PM to coordinate!

Jedi Mickeys 5/14 - 7 pm 
BOG 5/15 - 8:15 am
Galactic Breakfast 5/16 - 9:40 am 
Jedi Mickeys 5/16 - 6 pm
BOG 5/17 - 8:15 am

All for 2 Adults!


----------



## markmcalear

I am officially on holiday!!!!

Will be leaving the house in roughly 12 hours time. Land at MCO 3pm tomorrow...


----------



## yulilin3

have a great flight @markmcalear


----------



## AngiTN

The Sunrise Student said:


> I know when I stayed at Shades of Green some of my traveling companions would cheat, walk across to the Polly and just get on the monorail


Curious, and sorry it's OT, but why is this cheating? The monorail is not for on site guests only. If it was, how would folks who drive get to MK?


----------



## markmcalear

yulilin3 said:


> have a great flight @markmcalear



I will. We managed to grab a fairly cheap upgrade to Upper Class so Im well happy!!


----------



## jane2073

This is your daily reminder that it is too early to worry about the weather!!!

I can't wait until Saturday!!!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

jane2073 said:


> This is your daily reminder that it is too early to worry about the weather!!!
> 
> I can't wait until Saturday!!!


Just to add to this Friday has gone from 80% thunderstorms all day to 50% PM storms and Saturday has gone down to 40% and Sunday is sunny when yesterday it was looking like this weekend would take place on Noah's ark


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Just to add to this Friday has gone from 80% thunderstorms all day to 50% PM storms and Saturday has gone down to 40% and Sunday is sunny when yesterday it was looking like this weekend would *take place on Noah's ark*


or Kamino


----------



## yulilin3

not SW but still Lucas related
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/05/break...ant-jock-lindseys-hangar-bar-opens-this-fall/


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> not SW but still Lucas related
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/05/break...ant-jock-lindseys-hangar-bar-opens-this-fall/



So apparently Disney wants me to drink more cause they are opening all sorts of adult experiences geared towards my tastes....Though if they reopened Adventurers Club they would never get me to leave.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I hate snakes, Jock.


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> I love his mixes.



Last year after hearing the music on the park, I look for the old SW disco music on youtube!


----------



## yulilin3

well, thanks to Ashley Eckstein we have her autograph session times. I'll update the first post
http://www.heruniverse.com/blog/act...new-her-universe-star-wars-fashions-for-2015/
She also confirms that the autograph sessions will be done in the old audition rooms of American Idol Experience


----------



## tigger1972

yulilin3 said:


> SotS will end at 4pm so you would have to walk very fast or leave a couple of minutes before. They ask you to be at the ABC Sound Studio 30 minutes before your session time, and they will give your spot away to someone in the wait list after 5 minutes of not showing up



Thanks Yulilin! I ask only because we have a 5:10 Jedi Mickey as well, so we're just trying to figure out how much we can reasonably (or unreasonably squish into our day).


----------



## yulilin3

First post updated with Ashley Eckstein autograph session time


----------



## DanielWhitney

So if I want to get a Ashley Eckstein autograph on Weekend Five on Friday or Sunday, how would I go about that.  Would it be FP+ like Ray or Peter.  Just curious to see if I can try and get her auto as well.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Autographs are not FP+ and can't be booked ahead of time - you wait in line outside the gates to get a fastpass/wristband. I think Yuli had suggestions on the first page about what time it was suggested to line up in order to get the fastpass each day for each celebrity.

Ashleys' might be different if she is only signing in Darth's Mall, then you have had to show up there and get in line.


----------



## yulilin3

there's a Galactic breakfast for this friday at 10:55am for 2 available right now


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> Autographs are not FP+ and can't be booked ahead of time - you wait in line outside the gates to get a fastpass/wristband. I think Yuli had suggestions on the first page about what time it was suggested to line up in order to get the fastpass each day for each celebrity.


yes, first page has how to get a fp and the suggested time for each celebrity


----------



## MakiraMarlena

is Ashley part of the wait outside the gate thing or is she signing at Darth's Mall?


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> is Ashley part of the wait outside the gate thing or is she signing at Darth's Mall?


she does 2 signings. One is waiting outside the gates like all the other celebs and then she does a Her Universe merchandise only signing inside Darth's Mall. The one inside the Mall you don't need a wristband/fp just make the line and buy something of HU there


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> or Kamino



It feels like Kamino in Austin lately. As long as the mold stays down, I can build an ark


----------



## mrsb2009

Am about to release a Rebel Hangar for 8.05pm Sun 31st May for 5 if anyone wants to grab it..... now!


----------



## yulilin3

I've been stalking the dinning site and just picked up a Galactic Breakfast for this Sunday 17th, 2 people at 9:50am. If anyone wants it let me know and we can coordinate a time so I can cancel


----------



## spc67carr

Super news today!!! My Husband had his license suspended. He was speeding and tried to get out of it instead of paying. I did remind him about the court date every week but of course "He isn't a child and I need to worry about my own stuff". I said just pay it! But NO. Dumb*** missed his court date. What a surprise!!!! Now he had a failure to appear and his license suspended. He thought he would get it back the second court date. But again the Idiot had to plead not guilty to speeding (15 over) which made the judge mad and he wouldn't give it back. He can go on vacation with us but now I have to make the 18+ hour drive by myself and at the end of our trip I gotta drive those 18 hours straight back, cause my daughter has a cheer camp to be at for her school team. No drinks for me either cause my husband refuses to take the bus to the parks. I am so upset right now. He doesn't drink at all but I like to, especially on vacation... (not getting wasted or anything) I know I get lynched for this here but I don't care that much about SW. I am a Marvel/DC girl. I stalked and wasted ours to make those SWW things awesome for him. And that is what I get in return! I know my kids still will enjoy everything. That's the only thing making it worth my efforts. Right now I care less about his enjoyment. I know I am mean right now but when I see that he doesn't even care about everything falling on me I get really annoyed. Sorry totally of topic but I had to vent somewhere. I am just so disappointed and stressed out right now.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

spc67carr said:


> Super news today!!! My Husband had his license suspended. He was speeding and tried to get out of it instead of paying. I did remind him about the court date every week but of course "He isn't a child and I need to worry about my own stuff". I said just pay it! But NO. Dumb*** missed his court date. What a surprise!!!! Now he had a failure to appear and his license suspended. He thought he would get it back the second court date. But again the Idiot had to plead not guilty to speeding (15 over) which made the judge mad and he wouldn't give it back. He can go on vacation with us but now I have to make the 18+ hour drive by myself and at the end of our trip I gotta drive those 18 hours straight back, cause my daughter has a cheer camp to be at for her school team. *No drinks for me either cause my husband refuses to take the bus to the parks.* I am so upset right now. He doesn't drink at all but I like to, especially on vacation... (not getting wasted or anything) I know I get lynched for this here but I don't care that much about SW. I am a Marvel/DC girl. I stalked and wasted ours to make those SWW things awesome for him. And that is what I get in return! I know my kids still will enjoy everything. That's the only thing making it worth my efforts. Right now I care less about his enjoyment. I know I am mean right now but when I see that he doesn't even care about everything falling on me I get really annoyed. Sorry totally of topic but I had to vent somewhere. I am just so disappointed and stressed out right now.


 
Um, no.  He can take a cab while you rely on Disney transportation to get yourself to and from the parks.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm sorry about that @spc67carr it sucks.


----------



## cvjpirate

spc67carr said:


> Super news today!!! My Husband had his license suspended. He was speeding and tried to get out of it instead of paying. I did remind him about the court date every week but of course "He isn't a child and I need to worry about my own stuff". I said just pay it! But NO. Dumb*** missed his court date. What a surprise!!!! Now he had a failure to appear and his license suspended. He thought he would get it back the second court date. But again the Idiot had to plead not guilty to speeding (15 over) which made the judge mad and he wouldn't give it back. He can go on vacation with us but now I have to make the 18+ hour drive by myself and at the end of our trip I gotta drive those 18 hours straight back, cause my daughter has a cheer camp to be at for her school team. No drinks for me either cause my husband refuses to take the bus to the parks. I am so upset right now. He doesn't drink at all but I like to, especially on vacation... (not getting wasted or anything) I know I get lynched for this here but I don't care that much about SW. I am a Marvel/DC girl. I stalked and wasted ours to make those SWW things awesome for him. And that is what I get in return! I know my kids still will enjoy everything. That's the only thing making it worth my efforts. Right now I care less about his enjoyment. I know I am mean right now but when I see that he doesn't even care about everything falling on me I get really annoyed. Sorry totally of topic but I had to vent somewhere. I am just so disappointed and stressed out right now.





jtowntoflorida said:


> Um, no.  He can take a cab while you rely on Disney transportation to get yourself to and from the parks.



I agree with yulilin!


----------



## soniam

@spc67carr 
That sounds like my DH. 2 weeks after DS was born, I picked up the mail to find a warrant for his arrest for one of his two outstanding speeding tickets. Luckily, it was a mistake by the court. DH refuses to take Defensive Driving, so he has to fight it in court. In Texas, you don't want to just pay it, because the insurance company will either cancel your policy or raise your rates. If you take the class, they dismiss the ticket plus several hundred dollars in fees.

I hope things get better. Once you are at WDW, I bet they will. Make him buy you some things from the new Marvel store at DTD as an apology


----------



## spc67carr

jtowntoflorida said:


> Um, no.  He can take a cab while you rely on Disney transportation to get yourself to and from the parks.



Yeah that's what I would like to do. But I know that would result in an argument. Maybe he will come around. He wasn't happy today mainly because I was right and he somehow thought that all his wishes  would be granted in court. I told him what makes you so special to have everything forgiven. He didn't like that... But it could have been way worse I guess. We leave on the 21st so I have still time to convince him  not to be selfish for once. I am not asking to drink all of the 11 days we are there. So a few bus rides shouldn't kill him!


----------



## Brandiwlf

Someone is reporting on easy wdw that the Darth Vader picture at the galactic breakfast was  available as a free download this year! Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## BobaFettFan

Man this half day at the park is wearing me down! It's only 5:30!


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Someone is reporting on easy wdw that the Darth Vader picture at the galactic breakfast was  available as a free download this year! Can anyone else confirm?


Last I heard and from first hand accounts it's not a free download. @lovethattink did it and she checked and saw she had to pay for it.



BobaFettFan said:


> Man this half day at the park is wearing me down! It's only 5:30!


How's Mrs. BobaFett doing?


----------



## DanielWhitney

So, I will skip on Ashoka auto.  So me and my wife with do the Ray and Peter on the two days.  I plan to get a nice photo of each signed.  I am trying to think up some cool ideas for the second autograph from each.  So far I have thought of action figures or comic books.  Less likely ideas of poster or tshirt.  What does everyone else get signed, also just want to make sure you can get anything signed by the person as well.


----------



## yulilin3

DanielWhitney said:


> So, I will skip on Ashoka auto.  So me and my wife with do the Ray and Peter on the two days.  I plan to get a nice photo of each signed.  I am trying to think up some cool ideas for the second autograph from each.  So far I have thought of action figures or comic books.  Less likely ideas of poster or tshirt.  What does everyone else get signed, also just want to make sure you can get anything signed by the person as well.


I have a calendar with images from all the movies that I take every year. You can get Blu-Ray/DVD sleeves, books,etc. They will sign anything. Peter won't personalize but Ray will. Also remember that it doesn't have to be SW, in Ray's case it can be from any movie he's been in, if you want that


----------



## DanielWhitney

Oh, it's going to be him as Darth Maul, that's a given.  I have a few Darth Maul Comic books if I don't come up with anything.  As far as pictures.  What do they have there to buy for auto, or would it be better for me to get something before I go.  Also about how much would their pictures there be.  I also have comics with Chewie on them.  I do collect comics, so I may try and find a good cover of both for a comic and get those signed for my collection.


----------



## yulilin3

DanielWhitney said:


> Oh, it's going to be him as Darth Maul, that's a given.  I have a few Darth Maul Comic books if I don't come up with anything.  As far as pictures.  What do they have there to buy for auto, or would it be better for me to get something before I go.  Also about how much would their pictures there be.  I also have comics with Chewie on them.  I do collect comics, so I may try and find a good cover of both for a comic and get those signed for my collection.


each celebrity have these for free, they are 7.5 x 5 inches




for people that don't have something that they brought with them. You can find large pictures, there will be Chewbacca toys I'm sure. Official Pix will be at Darth's Mall this year so you could buy a picture there


----------



## Gianfootography

jennab113 said:


> For all Disney trips, I hard boil eggs and bring them with me. I usually bring some fruit or veggies to go along with it and eat in line for rope drop.


I have learned to survive Star Wars Weekends on just Yoda Cupcakes and Iced Coffees from the Writer's Stop.


----------



## yulilin3

I've been stalking the dinning site and just picked up a Galactic Breakfast for this Sunday 17th, 2 people at 9:50am. If anyone wants it let me know and we can coordinate a time so I can cancel
I'll cancel it tomorrow if no one wants it,  before I forget and get penalized


----------



## BobaFettFan

yulilin3 said:


> How's Mrs. BobaFett doing?



Good.  While she was at the doctors I ran the few blocks to the closest pharmacy.   Got her some ear drops and we're both trucking along.   She is a trooper and holding up.  She -just- snagged us  7DMT FPes.  
The only problem I have now is she doesn't like to splurge on herself and I'm trying to convince her to get a nice watch!


----------



## mmafan

spc67carr said:


> Super news today!!! My Husband had his license suspended. He was speeding and tried to get out of it instead of paying. I did remind him about the court date every week but of course "He isn't a child and I need to worry about my own stuff". I said just pay it! But NO. Dumb*** missed his court date. What a surprise!!!! Now he had a failure to appear and his license suspended. He thought he would get it back the second court date. But again the Idiot had to plead not guilty to speeding (15 over) which made the judge mad and he wouldn't give it back. He can go on vacation with us but now I have to make the 18+ hour drive by myself and at the end of our trip I gotta drive those 18 hours straight back, cause my daughter has a cheer camp to be at for her school team. No drinks for me either cause my husband refuses to take the bus to the parks. I am so upset right now. He doesn't drink at all but I like to, especially on vacation... (not getting wasted or anything) I know I get lynched for this here but I don't care that much about SW. I am a Marvel/DC girl. I stalked and wasted ours to make those SWW things awesome for him. And that is what I get in return! I know my kids still will enjoy everything. That's the only thing making it worth my efforts. Right now I care less about his enjoyment. I know I am mean right now but when I see that he doesn't even care about everything falling on me I get really annoyed. Sorry totally of topic but I had to vent somewhere. I am just so disappointed and stressed out right now.


coming from a guy.....sounds like he knew what he was doing and wants a way out.but I don't know anything else about it.... but knowing all the responsibility's that were upcoming driving ect...it puts you in a bad spot....if I did that my wife would still make me drive and if I got pulled over and arrested she would pick me up on the way back........is flying out of the question?????


----------



## jane2073

I am releasing a 4:55 RH for three on 5/16 this evening in case any one is looking for one.


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> Good.  While she was at the doctors I ran the few blocks to the closest pharmacy.   Got her some ear drops and we're both trucking along.   She is a trooper and holding up.  She -just- snagged us  7DMT FPes.
> The only problem I have now is she doesn't like to splurge on herself and I'm trying to convince her to get a nice watch!


I'm going to have to have a conversation with her about splurging


----------



## BobaFettFan

Also 2015 boba fett hat is weak compared to last year imho


----------



## Monykalyn

Yeah but did any of your husbands get pulled over for watching tv while driving? Waaayyy back in the analog age DH had a B&W portable TV with radio that he set on the dash one night driving through OK-he said the cop took 30 min to look up the violation cuz he was sure it was illegal to drive and watch TV (it was-remember -way before backseat TV and DVD players). yeah that was a fun ticket. We did live in TX at the the time so the other speeding tickets were taken care of by going to class(-very easy to go fast on those TX roads...although I never actually got a ticket while living in TX...just lots of warnings)

That truly sucks @spc67carr!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

AngiTN said:


> Curious, and sorry it's OT, but why is this cheating? The monorail is not for on site guests only. If it was, how would folks who drive get to MK?



It's really not cheating.... just not "SoG" transport is all.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> not SW but still Lucas related
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/05/break...ant-jock-lindseys-hangar-bar-opens-this-fall/



That's pretty cool, like it!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Skywise said:


> That's the ticket - I don't think it's the size, it's something about the image layout itself.  This one works for me!




I got it to work this year, not just the graphics, that alwasy worked but the picture took this time and saved! Last year it didn't.... BUT I have an S5 now so that might make the difference. I know alot of people last year were struggling too!


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> not SW but still Lucas related
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/05/break...ant-jock-lindseys-hangar-bar-opens-this-fall/


Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit drinking.


----------



## spc67carr

mmafan said:


> coming from a guy.....sounds like he knew what he was doing and wants a way out.but I don't know anything else about it.... but knowing all the responsibility's that were upcoming driving ect...it puts you in a bad spot....if I did that my wife would still make me drive and if I got pulled over and arrested she would pick me up on the way back........is flying out of the question?????



Unfortunately yes, otherwise I would now. When I booked our vacation it was either we fly or we do Discovery Cove with the Dolphin swim and Elite package. I knew how badly my kids wanted that so we chose to drive. We drove last time too and it wasn't bad (well with both of us driving lol). This suspension thing totally blindsided me.  My daughter talked me into a Volunteer trip for her to go to Africa next year and a school trip to Spain. I paid for both 2 weeks ago. Go figure. I guess I could cancel one of those trips, but why should our kid suffer because of that. On top she talked me into another year on an All Star Cheer team. I thought ok let's do it. Paid that sucker 2 days ago while I was ignorantly unaware of the "disaster" to come. Sooner or later my son is getting to the age were he wants to do more than just gymnastics and dance and then my daughter won't be able to do that much anymore lol. I am BEYOND broke right now...so I was glad that I kinda had to cancel our Tusker House ressie. Saving $$$. But I won't cancel the Star Wars Meals. I worked too hard to get those. Someone has to take them out of my cold dead hands before I give them up!!! I say that we are broke a lot but this time it's true lol. Ramen noodles for the next 6 months. I just thought ok he's gotta pay his fine, our insurance goes up a bit, no problem. Ya, turns out bigger problem than I thought. First world problem I know... I did consider leaving him home though lol. All he had to do was plead guilty to the speeding and he would have had to pay the fine and whatever it is to reinstate the license. Trying to fight the speeding (he already had 3) caused the judge to be so harsh. My husband even said if I would have known that he was pissed I would have pleaded guilty. DUH! Well hindsight.... I am gonna live it up (well as much as I can with kids) He's not gonna poop on my party! I did decide that after 4 glasses of vino btw LOL


----------



## JonathanK

If anyone is looking to drop a Jedi Mickey for May 23, please let me know!  Just need two final ADRs to make my trip set!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Trying to figure out which res time makes better sense in our tentative plans for Saturday May 23rd. 

Currently I have a res for 4:00 and 6:40 for RH.  Only true commitment early that afternoon is FP+ for Behind the Force at 1:20.   We planned on doing characters afterward until res time.   We will have a pass for another show from premium parade package but not sure we're using it since we will have already done SotS and BTF with FP+ ( spread out two days.  We have all three days for just Sww) I don't see my Ds7 being interested in Ewok's tail or Obi wan and beyond.  

we also have Fp+ for TSMm 7:15-8:15 before the dessert party.  
The res for RH will most likely serve as our dinner since we will have the dessert party at 8:45.   (If we did 4:00 res would probably grab a snack somewhere too).  My plan for lunch that day is grabbing sandwiches from starring rolls around 12:30.   If we do the 4:00 that leaves us with time afterward for more characters/wandering (and possibly Obi wan and beyond) if we do the 6:40 that makes our TSMm FP+ pretty close but still doable (as long as not overly backed up) and possibly EWOKS tale beforehand. Gives us more time in afternoon for characters/shopping/ wandering.    Shows aren't a big driving factor bc again we may not see either.  
Which would you pick?  
Also does anyone know what time Animation Academy drawing classes end on SWW days?


----------



## JonathanK

jane2073 said:


> I am releasing a 4:55 RH for three on 5/16 this evening in case any one is looking for one.



I sent you a PM


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> not SW but still Lucas related
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/05/break...ant-jock-lindseys-hangar-bar-opens-this-fall/



Man there's too many cool things opening. I was excited about going next year, because Morimoto Asia will be open and hopefully some of the hoopla around Trader Sam's will have died too. Now I have to figure out to fit this new hangar in, in addition to whatever else they throw at us next for SWW. It's like they want us to keep coming back


----------



## stardam

yulilin3 said:


> I've been stalking the dinning site and just picked up a Galactic Breakfast for this Sunday 17th, 2 people at 9:50am. If anyone wants it let me know and we can coordinate a time so I can cancel
> I'll cancel it tomorrow if no one wants it,  before I forget and get penalized


So close... Im stalking for a reservation for 4. I've had diningbuddy on the case for over a month & only had 1 hit and it was gone immediately.


----------



## RedM94

For those of you who may be dining at the RH with food allergies.  Chef Albert from the SCi-Fi returned my email. He spoke with a Chef involved with the RH.  Because it is temporary, there will not be allergy menus available.  I specifically asked about the Maul Hummus because of the black sesame.  My son is allergic to sesame.  They are being "brought in" from an outside provider and will not pose a cross contamination issue.  

Seriously, if you are doing Sci-Fi with food allergies, and Chef Albert comes to your table, tell him Manny Gordon sent you.  It is an inside joke and he will love it.  Albert is awesome!!!!


----------



## mmafan

spc67carr said:


> Unfortunately yes, otherwise I would now. When I booked our vacation it was either we fly or we do Discovery Cove with the Dolphin swim and Elite package. I knew how badly my kids wanted that so we chose to drive. We drove last time too and it wasn't bad (well with both of us driving lol). This suspension thing totally blindsided me.  My daughter talked me into a Volunteer trip for her to go to Africa next year and a school trip to Spain. I paid for both 2 weeks ago. Go figure. I guess I could cancel one of those trips, but why should our kid suffer because of that. On top she talked me into another year on an All Star Cheer team. I thought ok let's do it. Paid that sucker 2 days ago while I was ignorantly unaware of the "disaster" to come. Sooner or later my son is getting to the age were he wants to do more than just gymnastics and dance and then my daughter won't be able to do that much anymore lol. I am BEYOND broke right now...so I was glad that I kinda had to cancel our Tusker House ressie. Saving $$$. But I won't cancel the Star Wars Meals. I worked too hard to get those. Someone has to take them out of my cold dead hands before I give them up!!! I say that we are broke a lot but this time it's true lol. Ramen noodles for the next 6 months. I just thought ok he's gotta pay his fine, our insurance goes up a bit, no problem. Ya, turns out bigger problem than I thought. First world problem I know... I did consider leaving him home though lol. All he had to do was plead guilty to the speeding and he would have had to pay the fine and whatever it is to reinstate the license. Trying to fight the speeding (he already had 3) caused the judge to be so harsh. My husband even said if I would have known that he was pissed I would have pleaded guilty. DUH! Well hindsight.... I am gonna live it up (well as much as I can with kids) He's not gonna poop on my party! I did decide that after 4 glasses of vino btw LOL


on top of that Africa and spain comes frist........and cheer too it is all kid social stuff  they need to succeed........but if needed I will buy you multiple drinks as needed if I see you...lol....but I see KIDS FIRST AS MOST OF US HERE WOULD DO REGARDLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!........but if you need someone else to go to Africa I will go for you........


----------



## mmafan

anyone want to PM me there cell number or email to sent pics from first weekend so you can share the pics..i have ftf on Friday and d-tech me and VIP on Saturday................


----------



## lovethattink

Gianfootography said:


> Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit drinking.



Think of all the money you'll be saving.  Or saving for souvenirs. 

By  the way, my dh found whatever book you were taking to him about at books-a-million. I think it was the new lego encyclopedia?


----------



## AThrillingChase

spc67carr said:


> Super news today!!! My Husband had his license suspended. He was speeding and tried to get out of it instead of paying. I did remind him about the court date every week but of course "He isn't a child and I need to worry about my own stuff". I said just pay it! But NO. Dumb*** missed his court date. What a surprise!!!! Now he had a failure to appear and his license suspended. He thought he would get it back the second court date. But again the Idiot had to plead not guilty to speeding (15 over) which made the judge mad and he wouldn't give it back. He can go on vacation with us but now I have to make the 18+ hour drive by myself and at the end of our trip I gotta drive those 18 hours straight back, cause my daughter has a cheer camp to be at for her school team. No drinks for me either cause my husband refuses to take the bus to the parks. I am so upset right now. He doesn't drink at all but I like to, especially on vacation... (not getting wasted or anything) I know I get lynched for this here but I don't care that much about SW. I am a Marvel/DC girl. I stalked and wasted ours to make those SWW things awesome for him. And that is what I get in return! I know my kids still will enjoy everything. That's the only thing making it worth my efforts. Right now I care less about his enjoyment. I know I am mean right now but when I see that he doesn't even care about everything falling on me I get really annoyed. Sorry totally of topic but I had to vent somewhere. I am just so disappointed and stressed out right now.





spc67carr said:


> Yeah that's what I would like to do. But I know that would result in an argument. Maybe he will come around. He wasn't happy today mainly because I was right and he somehow thought that all his wishes  would be granted in court. I told him what makes you so special to have everything forgiven. He didn't like that... But it could have been way worse I guess. We leave on the 21st so I have still time to convince him  not to be selfish for once. I am not asking to drink all of the 11 days we are there. So a few bus rides shouldn't kill him!



IMO - if you messed up you dont get to make demands! I'd be disney bussing it every day.


----------



## missthatgator

got to work this evening to find out that the court case I was subpoenaed for on the day we fly down for SWW will be carrying on without me  talk about a load off my shoulders! Now I can go back to the good kind of stressing about which characters we need to meet when and whether or not my ADRs can be more finely tuned  ...definitely beats worrying about wether or not I'll have to send everyone else on the trip without me - plus they would probably frown on me wearing my ewok tank top while testifying


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

AThrillingChase said:


> That women's tank top is in my favorite color. Crap. Add it to the list.



I'm adding it to my list too!  All my SW tanks seem to be black, so I'll be sweating!  Like that this is a different color!


----------



## jennab113

I am almost done packing! This time tomorrow I should be arriving at AoA! I really should be in bed...


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

yulilin3 said:


> they had different background in the line to Darth's Mall last year.
> One would have Chewie appear and stand next to you, the other some Royal Guards...http://blog.wdwinfo.com/2014/05/19/new-technology-at-star-wars-weekend-augments-reality/



Cool! I just downloaded the app and it worked!  My son will think its cool!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I don't understand - how is it possible to have "too many" Star Wars clothes?
> 
> It's likely I'll be wearing Star Wars shirts before the weekend, during the weekend and after the weekend....



I agree!  I'll be wearing my Star Wars most of the trip!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

tigger1972 said:


> Thanks Yulilin! I ask only because we have a 5:10 Jedi Mickey as well, so we're just trying to figure out how much we can reasonably (or unreasonably squish into our day).



I just wanted to add they are super strict about being there 30 minutes early for the Jedi training.  They will give out Standby Tickets to a certain number of kids who dont get into a show.  Then those kids will be waiting for someone to be late.  We saw a child show up late and they had already given away his spot, and they did not let him participate!   So make sure you're not late!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Quick request for anyone going to the first SWW!  Would any of you be willing to pick up a SWW Calendar for us?  Last year we were lucky a friend picked up one for us the first weekend, because they were sold out by the time we got there weekend 5!   I'm afraid that will happen again this year!  One downside to going that last weekend!  

I can paypal you right away for it!  This little guy would love you! Haha!


----------



## ghornett

No Oz fast pass. Awesome.


----------



## markmcalear

The only good thing to come from Episode I


----------



## coluk003

markmcalear said:


> The only good thing to come from Episode I



Have to beg to differ, I'll take DM over WAY any time, and I've seen WAY every year for the last 5 tours lol


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

markmcalear said:


> The only good thing to come from Episode I




OMG....that's awesome!!!


----------



## seigyoku

Hmm, flight in about 14 hours, go straight from work, not packed, and we had to tear the house apart to find most of Filbert's Star Wars outfits (like seriously, Yoda, Darth Vader, Han Solo and ALL the Jedi robes were missing!) They were found, but alas, only one black rubber boot was found an it is used in several outfits. :/

Do I have time to run to Build-a-Bear before the flight... /panic!


----------



## mexxican

Alright, up early at POR getting ready to hit RD at HS to sign DS up for JTA then hitting our SciFi ADR at 8:20. First time checking in since Sunday, hope I didn't miss much. Universal was a blast, we did MK last night. Also, don't know if I broke my toe, but a suitcase or two might have fallen on my foot a couple times due to my first time (and maybe last?) flying with both kids. Anyway bruising is gone and it's still slightly swollen, but it's getting better! Lol


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Trying to figure out which res time makes better sense in our tentative plans for Saturday May 23rd.
> 
> Currently I have a res for 4:00 and 6:40 for RH.  Only true commitment early that afternoon is FP+ for Behind the Force at 1:20.   We planned on doing characters afterward until res time.   We will have a pass for another show from premium parade package but not sure we're using it since we will have already done SotS and BTF with FP+ ( spread out two days.  We have all three days for just Sww) I don't see my Ds7 being interested in Ewok's tail or Obi wan and beyond.
> 
> we also have Fp+ for TSMm 7:15-8:15 before the dessert party.
> The res for RH will most likely serve as our dinner since we will have the dessert party at 8:45.   (If we did 4:00 res would probably grab a snack somewhere too).  My plan for lunch that day is grabbing sandwiches from starring rolls around 12:30.   If we do the 4:00 that leaves us with time afterward for more characters/wandering (and possibly Obi wan and beyond) if we do the 6:40 that makes our TSMm FP+ pretty close but still doable (as long as not overly backed up) and possibly EWOKS tale beforehand. Gives us more time in afternoon for characters/shopping/ wandering.    Shows aren't a big driving factor bc again we may not see either.
> Which would you pick?
> Also does anyone know what time Animation Academy drawing classes end on SWW days?


both options are good. I would do the 6:40RH and have more time in the early afternoon for characters, even if you get seated at 7pm you would still have enough time for your TSMM fp. The Animation bldg closes at 10pm so the last class is probably around 9:20pm


----------



## yulilin3

ghornett said:


> No Oz fast pass. Awesome.


yep, just checked as well


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> Alright, up early at POR getting ready to hit RD at HS to sign DS up for JTA then hitting our SciFi ADR at 8:20. First time checking in since Sunday, hope I didn't miss much. Universal was a blast, we did MK last night. Also, don't know if I broke my toe, but a suitcase or two might have fallen on my foot a couple times due to my first time (and maybe last?) flying with both kids. Anyway bruising is gone and it's still slightly swollen, but it's getting better! Lol


have a great day!!


----------



## SnowyWhite

Can someone post pictures of Rebel Hanger Lounge once it opens?!
FYI - I was relieved to get a reservation during the week on Thursday, June 4th!  
I thought it was only open Friday-Sunday during SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

SnowyWhite said:


> Can someone post pictures of Rebel Hanger Lounge once it opens?!
> FYI - I was relieved to get a reservation during the week on Thursday, June 4th!
> I thought it was only open Friday-Sunday during SWW.


My daughter will be taking A LOT of pictures, really she goes overboard. I'll try and post a couple here and there with my crappy phone camera but the majority will be up by Monday morning. I've already cleared space in my photobucket


----------



## yulilin3

This is funny...from the Force Awakens fb page


----------



## tlh0726

ghornett said:


> No Oz fast pass. Awesome.





yulilin3 said:


> yep, just checked as well


           guess we will all be up again tonight.        (So hate this new system)


----------



## RedM94

mmafan said:


> anyone want to PM me there cell number or email to sent pics from first weekend so you can share the pics..i have ftf on Friday and d-tech me and VIP on Saturday................



@mmafan 

I am very much looking forward to hearing the details on the VIP tour.  I will PM my cell phone number to you.  Thank you so much fo offering!!!!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

We are soon heading out for day trip to Disney, starting at DHS for our Galactic Breakfast, then on to EP for Flower and Garden Fest, then hopefully we can check out Trader Sam's late afternoon. I may take a peek at Backlot for any signs of a soft open, too. We haven't been back since Princess HM weekend, so I can't make any promises, though!


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> I've been stalking the dinning site and just picked up a Galactic Breakfast for this Sunday 17th, 2 people at 9:50am. If anyone wants it let me know and we can coordinate a time so I can cancel
> I'll cancel it tomorrow if no one wants it,  before I forget and get penalized


releasing this today at noon


----------



## yulilin3

Mimsy Borogove said:


> We are soon heading out for day trip to Disney, starting at DHS for our Galactic Breakfast, then on to EP for Flower and Garden Fest, then hopefully we can check out Trader Sam's late afternoon. I may take a peek at Backlot for any signs of a soft open, too. We haven't been back since Princess HM weekend, so I can't make any promises, though!


have fun today!!


----------



## BobaFettFan

All right day 2! In line for marceline tour.

Woke up at 'my time' 2:30 am v _ v

Mickey give me the strength to endure!


----------



## Tltorrez

stasijane said:


> How any people here go a tad overboard with what they wear? I had something  special made and am still unsure when, or possibly even if I want to wear it yet. I wanted to see if anyone else was in the same boat?



I already posted what I'm wearing (Princess Leia). I decided I'd rather go all out than regret that I didn't. I don't get the chance to dress like this normally so I'm going for it!


----------



## Tltorrez

stasijane said:


> Here is what I have. I really shouldn't  have said overboard but it can be a pain to wear for a while.



That is gorgeous! Do it!


----------



## jthornton94

And me to the unexpected expenses list.  Guess whose water heater decided now would be a good time to go out?  Really?  With two weeks to go?


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> All right day 2! In line for marceline tour.
> 
> Woke up at 'my time' 2:30 am v _ v
> 
> Mickey give me the strength to endure!


would love to hear your thoughts on the tour. Haven't done this one yet


----------



## amityisland

tlh0726 said:


> guess we will all be up again tonight.        (So hate this new system)



Do you think Frank Oz will be part of the general Star Wars talk show that James Arnold Taylor hosts? I too was up at midnight trying to get FP+....didn't get it for Oz, but did get it for the talk show.


----------



## yulilin3

amityisland said:


> Do you think Frank Oz will be part of the general Star Wars talk show that James Arnold Taylor hosts? I too was up at midnight trying to get FP+....didn't get it for Oz, but did get it for the talk show.


no, he'll only be at A Conversation with Frank Oz. SotS is a 30 minute show and they already have Peter and Ray for that.
Same thing happened with Mark Hamill last year


----------



## yulilin3

amityisland said:


> Do you think Frank Oz will be part of the general Star Wars talk show that James Arnold Taylor hosts? I too was up at midnight trying to get FP+....didn't get it for Oz, but did get it for the talk show.


Just to add, last year they broadcasted live the Conversation With on the Jumbotron on the stage and on the Hyperion Theater (Old AIE) and also put up a big screen on Streets of America


----------



## amityisland

yulilin3 said:


> Just to add, last year they broadcasted live the Conversation With on the Jumbotron on the stage and on the Hyperion Theater (Old AIE) and also put up a big screen on Streets of America


OK, thanks. I'll try for the other days, but at least I'll get Peter and Ray 
Any idea what time the Oz show will be?


----------



## yulilin3

amityisland said:


> OK, thanks. I'll try for the other days, but at least I'll get Peter and Ray
> Any idea what time the Oz show will be?


first post has the entire schedule for all weekends.
The Oz show is at 5:15pm


----------



## amityisland

yulilin3 said:


> first post has the entire schedule for all weekends.
> The Oz show is at 5:15pm


Ok thanks, didn't see the other post


----------



## mom2febgirls

Frantic last minute packing...then picking my dd up from school and heading to the airport!  Magic Kingdom in the morning and then we'll see everybody in the Chewie line on Friday


----------



## yulilin3

mom2febgirls said:


> Frantic last minute packing...then picking my dd up from school and heading to the airport!  Magic Kingdom in the morning and then we'll see everybody in the Chewie line on Friday


have a great flight


----------



## yulilin3

I just found out that Stephanie decided not to go to Gradventure at Universal with her friends on Friday because she wanted to come to SWW first Friday with me  . I didn't even know when Gradventure would be and she didn't give me any of the papers from school, she just threw them away.


----------



## Laura C

yulilin3 said:


> I just found out that Stephanie decided not to go to Gradventure at Universal with her friends on Friday because she wanted to come to SWW first Friday with me  . I didn't even know when Gradventure would be and she didn't give me any of the papers from school, she just threw them away.


Ahh bless her, that's so sweet I look forward to hopefully meeting you and Stephanie weekend IV or V, x


----------



## HCinKC

mexxican said:


> Alright, up early at POR getting ready to hit RD at HS to sign DS up for JTA then hitting our SciFi ADR at 8:20. First time checking in since Sunday, hope I didn't miss much. Universal was a blast, we did MK last night. Also, don't know if I broke my toe, but a suitcase or two might have fallen on my foot a couple times due to my first time (and maybe last?) flying with both kids. Anyway bruising is gone and it's still slightly swollen, but it's getting better! Lol


Oh we are doing JTA tomorrow morning. I'd love to hear how this morning's crowd was if you get a chance. I plan on getting there early in hopes of getting the first or second show. Hope you guys have a great day!



yulilin3 said:


> I just found out that Stephanie decided not to go to Gradventure at Universal with her friends on Friday because she wanted to come to SWW first Friday with me  . I didn't even know when Gradventure would be and she didn't give me any of the papers from school, she just threw them away.


You're raising her right!  BTW, I forgot to say after your Mother's Day pics...she is so stinkin' cute.


----------



## houseful of boys

Last minute hair cuts and packing and working going on today. We board this afternoon in 7 1/2 hours. Can't wait to be sitting by the pool with a drink in hand tonight at POP. It's finally here!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Been on the road for 10 hours so I am not sure if this info has been posted.

They are putting up the backdrops

Amidala is in her usual spot.

Jedi Council is underneath the old Pirates line covered area ...have picture will post it tonight

Clone Wars characters are in the same spotas last year.

Most interesting find is Darth Vader is behind the Backlot Tour door.  Looks like you enter the line where Darth Maul was last year and weave around a bit to get to him.  You can not see him from the main walkway...someone..might have gone under the ropes and back there to take a picture but I will not say who....have pictures will post them tonight.  

Rebel Lounge has some large cool looking decals on the windows.  When dh and dd get off of ST we will get pictures.

Map should be out Thursday afternoon according to our source.

Have not found any other backdrops yet...


----------



## yulilin3

houseful of boys said:


> Last minute hair cuts and packing and working going on today. We board this afternoon in 7 1/2 hours. Can't wait to be sitting by the pool with a drink in hand tonight at POP. It's finally here!


have a great flight!!


----------



## lovethattink

Here is a copy and paste of my Galactic Breakfast review with pictures

The Food

Pastries: I got the gluten free and nut free pastries, dh and ds got the regular menu patries. Mine included 2 glazed donuts, a chocolate chocolate chip muffin, and a blueberry muffin.











Appetizers: Ds and I got the fruit cocktail, dh got the yogurt.











Beverages: We all got blue milk, a raspberry flavored milk.






Entrees: DS got bacon and eggs, and substituted for the breakfast potatoes and sausage he got bacon. For $47 dollars, I expected to see eggs and bacon filling his plate. Not so, he got a small portion of eggs and 3 slices of bacon. Dh and I ordered the beef tenderloin. It was so good. The steak melted in our mouths. There wasn't a piece of fat on it. It was nicely trimmed. We asked for it medium well. It was cooked to perfection. The stuffed tomato was a little too stuffed for my tastes. I ended up scraping some of the stuffing off. DH didn't even know it was a tomato as he ate the whole thing and didn't even taste tomato in it. The bacon and cheddar custard was interesting. Without a bite of the spinach below, it didn't taste as good as when it was combined together. Together is was very tasty.












Character Interaction

The character interaction was excellent. The entry picture of Boba Fett and Darth Vader went quick. 1 picture on each camera/phone. As I mentioned in a previous post, check your pictures before you walk away. The picture on dh's phone that the cm took was terribly blurry. On my camera it was fine. Darth Vader and Boba Fett do not sign autographs at the entry.

Inside the restaurant, stormtroopers, jawa, and Greedo make stops at your table. My favorite interaction was with Greedo about who shot first. Ds' favorite was trading my Mother's Day flower for a celebrate button that was decorated with a Mickey.




































@@yulilin3 asked me if there was an autograph card of Fett and Vader. I asked our server and he said he'd ask a manager. He came back with these three!






We were excited to see The Force Awakens sneak peak on the screen along with the other clips.


























For years, Tony has been our favorite Sci-Fi server. We didn't even request him and got him that morning. He made the experience so much better. His sense of humor is great, he's very attentive. We never had to ask for a refill of drink. He went the extra step and got us those autograph cards. What can I say we love Tony!


----------



## Reizo

mom2febgirls said:


> Frantic last minute packing...then picking my dd up from school and heading to the airport!  Magic Kingdom in the morning and then we'll see everybody in the Chewie line on Friday



I hear you! Last minute packing and finishing homework assignments so I don't have to be bothered with all weekend!  Have a good flight and will be among the ones in line on Friday.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

HCinKC said:


> Oh we are doing JTA tomorrow morning. I'd love to hear how this morning's crowd was if you get a chance. I plan on getting there early in hopes of getting the first or second show. Hope you guys have a great day!
> 
> 
> You're raising her right!  BTW, I forgot to say after your Mother's Day pics...she is so stinkin' cute.


This morning was EMH crowd was not bad.  Hot and humid with a breeze FYI


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Been on the road for 10 hours so I am not sure if this info has been posted.
> 
> They are putting up the backdrops
> 
> Amidala is in her usual spot.
> 
> Jedi Council is underneath the old Pirates line covered area ...have picture will post it tonight
> 
> Clone Wars characters are in the same spotas last year.
> 
> Most interesting find is Darth Vader is behind the Backlot Tour door.  Looks like you enter the line where Darth Maul was last year and weave around a bit to get to him.  You can not see him from the main walkway...someone..might have gone under the ropes and back there to take a picture but I will not say who....have pictures will post them tonight.
> 
> Rebel Lounge has some large cool looking decals on the windows.  When dh and dd get off of ST we will get pictures.
> 
> Map should be out Thursday afternoon according to our source.
> 
> Have not found any other backdrops yet...


Thank you so much for this. So all the rumors were true about Vader moving. Is there a roof over his meet?


----------



## Reizo

lovethattink said:


> Here is a copy and paste of my Galactic Breakfast review with pictures



Thanks for the photo tip and review. Can't wait to experience myself.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> Thank you so much for this. So all the rumors were true about Vader moving. Is there a roof over his meet?


Dh says yes!

Looks like they are practicing dressing Rebel Hanger...


----------



## HCinKC

Woohoo...you guys have got me so jazzed! We leave for the airport in a couple of hours.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Is the breakfast "all you care to eat" this year?


----------



## yulilin3

You heard it here first guys!! Thanks to @Good Morning Dewdrop  for her update


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

One shot of RH


----------



## yulilin3

CheshireCrazy said:


> Is the breakfast "all you care to eat" this year?


it's not a buffett but you can ask the wait staff for seconds, you just can't ask for a box to put your entire meal inside


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Dh is taking more detailed pictures of RH will post tonight


----------



## yulilin3

@Good Morning Dewdrop can I share your picture on fb?


----------



## CheshireCrazy

yulilin3 said:


> it's not a buffett but you can ask the wait staff for seconds, you just can't ask for a box to put your entire meal inside



Thanks! Good to know. I'm torn between the Kessel Run and the Imperial Delight. 

Didn't want to be an oink asking for seconds. But they're Disney calories and don't count, right?


----------



## yulilin3

Character locations what we have confirmed so far:
Jedi Council in between One Man's Dream and TSMM (shady area to the right)
Clone Wars Blister Pack Streets of America behind the Monsters Inc meet and greet
Darth Vader old entrance to Backlot Tour
Queen Amidala between ABC Sound Studio Theater and the Restrooms
Disney SW Fab 4 between exit to GMR and ABC Commissary


----------



## lovethattink

CheshireCrazy said:


> Is the breakfast "all you care to eat" this year?





yulilin3 said:


> it's not a buffett but you can ask the wait staff for seconds, you just can't ask for a box to put your entire meal inside



We were so full, there is no way we could have eaten seconds. I was allowed to box up my pastries and take them with me.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Dh is shamelessly poking around in RH taking tons of pictures...so far they have not kicked him out....

According to the decorators it will stay decorated during the day...


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Dh is shamelessly poking around in RH taking tons of pictures...so far they have not kicked him out....
> 
> According to the decorators it will stay decorated during the day...


that's what I was thinking, they whole put decorations up and take them down didn't make sense to me.
Still think it's strange that they will leave it open for lunch but they do need the space for the lunch rush


----------



## heyitsmejosh

has anyone gotten a hold of the first weekenda flyer? im curious if the celeb autographs may have changed for this week. i cant remember another time when they only had 3 people signing.


----------



## mmafan

RedM94 said:


> @mmafan
> 
> I am very much looking forward to hearing the details on the VIP tour.  I will PM my cell phone number to you.  Thank you so much fo offering!!!!


ok no prob... ill send you pics and you can post them here......


----------



## yulilin3

heyitsmejosh said:


> has anyone gotten a hold of the first weekenda flyer? im curious if the celeb autographs may have changed for this week. i cant remember another time when they only had 3 people signing.


@Good Morning Dewdrop  was told that it would be released tomorrow.
I've been calling everyday this week trying to get the times
We do have times for Ashley Eckstein's autograph session though, she leaked it in her Blog post for HU. The times are on the first post


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

In Luke and Leias spot from last year is this backdrop.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> One shot of RH View attachment 95945


@The Sunrise Student did you see this?


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> In Luke and Leias spot from last year is this backdrop.
> 
> View attachment 95951 View attachment 95952


that's going to be the Disney SW characters this year...thank you for updating us


----------



## mmafan

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> One shot of RH View attachment 95945


looks like its going to be really cool........


----------



## LoKiHB

We won't be there until next year.  I hope everyone has an amazing time for us!  In the meantime, here's a little Star Wars/Frozen crossover for fans of both!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> @Good Morning Dewdrop can I share your picture on fb?


Yes!

Also found a tent by Bill and Mins...still exploring and was told by a CM that Maul will be by the exit of Darths Mall...checking that out soon..


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> sorry I couldn't answer with a picture last night, I was on my phone. Here's a pic of the place. Word of caution: they took away all the tables and chairs so now it'l be just the ledge. Still better, in my opinion, than standing around.




Just saw a post that Disney is making changes to Character Palooza and plans to disperse the characters around the park in a random manner rather than gather them near ToT. Made me wonder if the removal of these tables mean they'll be sending some of the Palooza characters to this area?


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

They're setting up Rebel Hangar. Took a couple photos, can't post from phone.


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Just saw a post that Disney is making changes to Character Palooza and plans to disperse the characters around the park in a random manner rather than gather them near ToT. Made me wonder if the removal of these tables mean they'll be sending some of the Palooza characters to this area?


could be...I was thinking maybe this will be the location for Luke, Leia and the Droids.
None of the Fab 4 or Cip or Dale could be here because it's too close to the H&V Dinner


----------



## Itinkso

*Palooza Update: *last week yulilin correctly reported Character Palooza will be held during SWWs. Now, there won't be a set location. From what I've heard, the location(s) is also a surprise to the Fantasmic performers. With everything going on schedule-wise with SWW events, it would be best not to try to hunt down Palooza.

Kenny the Pirate has info regarding the surprise changes to Palooza in a new post: http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/05/13/what-is-going-on-with-character-palooza/


----------



## yulilin3

Mimsy Borogove said:


> They're setting up Rebel Hangar. Took a couple photos, can't post from phone.


Thanks....getting way excited


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Yes!
> 
> Also found a tent by Bill and Mins...still exploring and was told by a CM that Maul will be by the exit of Darths Mall...checking that out soon..
> 
> View attachment 95953


this is one of the pop up bars


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

No tents around the lake.  Took a picture of the stage.  A random CM told us she had seen other  SW characters during the week...I suspect she has seen characters from the meals walking Bach and forth.

In line for Baymax then checking out the Maul rumored location


----------



## kennythepirate

AngiTN said:


> Just saw a post that Disney is making changes to Character Palooza and plans to disperse the characters around the park in a random manner rather than gather them near ToT. Made me wonder if the removal of these tables mean they'll be sending some of the Palooza characters to this area?



Where did you see that


----------



## jennab113

I have a dog that is kind of old and has some arthritis in one of his hips.  He went to day care yesterday because I had dentist appointment after work (add me to the unexpected expense club - yay new TMJD mouth guard ) and this morning he limping so bad and completely pitiful. I feel terrible taking him back to day care to board until Sunday.  My poor little buddy.  But luckily his day care is awesome and they will take good care of him.  I just hate not being able to help him.

Thanks for all the pictures!  I'm so glad I'll be able to walk around the park tomorrow and figure out where everything is.


----------



## yulilin3

kennythepirate said:


> Where did you see that


you can now update your post with @Good Morning Dewdrop information on the character's location


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I have a dog that is kind of old and has some arthritis in one of his hips.  He went to day care yesterday because I had dentist appointment after work (add me to the unexpected expense club - yay new TMJD mouth guard ) and this morning he limping so bad and completely pitiful. I feel terrible taking him back to day care to board until Sunday.  My poor little buddy.  But luckily his day care is awesome and they will take good care of him.  I just hate not being able to help him.
> 
> Thanks for all the pictures!  I'm so glad I'll be able to walk around the park tomorrow and figure out where everything is.


I'm so sorry  I hope he feels better soon


----------



## kennythepirate

yulilin3 said:


> you can now update your post with @Good Morning Dewdrop information on the character's location



I appreciate the info!  I'm updating map.  Just waiting to hear about Luke and Leia meet.


----------



## yulilin3

kennythepirate said:


> I appreciate the info!  I'm updating map.  Just waiting to hear about Luke and Leia meet.


she's going to try and check for me. Maybe inside Darth's Mall again so the droids don't overheat?


----------



## kennythepirate

yulilin3 said:


> you can now update your post with @Good Morning Dewdrop information on the character's location


Did we confirm the Fett meet?


----------



## kennythepirate

yulilin3 said:


> she's going to try and check for me. Maybe inside Darth's Mall again so the droids don't overheat?


I liked that meet back in the old Mall.  Nice AC afternoon meet


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Pretty exciting! I don't fly until Friday night but I can see what's going up here.


----------



## yulilin3

kennythepirate said:


> Did we confirm the Fett meet?


not yet


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

kennythepirate said:


> I appreciate the info!  I'm updating map.  Just waiting to hear about Luke and Leia meet.


Nobody is talking on that one...we are shamelessly asking everyone.

Also Rebel Lounge will be blocked off at lunch so no one can sit there


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Nobody is talking on that one...we are shamelessly asking everyone.
> 
> Also Rebel Lounge will be blocked off at lunch so no one can sit there


so not available for lunch then? that's what I thought. Thank you so much.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Picture inside RL with random people in it...


----------



## lovethattink

kennythepirate said:


> I appreciate the info!  I'm updating map.  Just waiting to hear about Luke and Leia meet.



Totally guessing here, but could they be at "Ewok Village"? That's where Darth Vader met on May the 4th. And an earlier posting by Disney said they'd be near Star Tours, if I remember correctly.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I just found out that Stephanie decided not to go to Gradventure at Universal with her friends on Friday because she wanted to come to SWW first Friday with me  . I didn't even know when Gradventure would be and she didn't give me any of the papers from school, she just threw them away.



Awwwww....


----------



## mykidsrqts

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Picture inside RL with random people in it...View attachment 95962


Thanks for all the updates. We arrive Friday and I'm trying to pack and clean the house, but I keep checking here for all the great updates!  The excitement is building!


----------



## lovethattink

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Picture inside RL with random people in it...View attachment 95962




Wow! I sure hope people don't pick at the sets. They are so beautifully dressed.


----------



## lovethattink

@yulilin3 I guess that means "my" parade waiting spot is off limits?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Wow! I sure hope people don't pick at the sets. They are so beautifully dressed.


it's looking so cool...


----------



## tigger1972

yulilin3 said:


> *Jedi Training Academy
> On a regular JTA day the one "chosen" child Force pushes the Troopers if the show is not bogged down and then the whole group uses the Force to overpower Vader. No Force push  against Troopers  during SWW because of Ahsoka and Ventress in the show with the second group of Younglins.
> A non-SWW day is advised for JTA  by my Padawan-source



Sorry if this has been discussed before, but what are the reasons why a non-SWW day is recommended for JTA?  Thanks in advance!

Tigger1972


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> @yulilin3 I guess that means "my" parade waiting spot is off limits?


that's what I thought as well


----------



## RedM94

mmafan said:


> ok no prob... ill send you pics and you can post them here......



@mmafan 

I may have misunderstood your post. Unfortunately I work all weekend and won't be able to post very much.


----------



## pollyanna30

I have a request for those of you going to Weekends I or II.  Could someone investigate the Padawan Mind Challenge situation and how families are chosen to participate in the Family portions?  After watching video from last year, my nephews (8 & 11) and BIL would love to do this, but I realize you can't actually sign up for it.  We'll be there Weekend III on Saturday. Any insight is appreciated!


----------



## yulilin3

tigger1972 said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed before, but what are the reasons why a non-SWW day is recommended for JTA?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Tigger1972


The whole show is less rushed, the kids get to do the Force Push at the end and the sign ups are easier


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> @The Sunrise Student did you see this?



Saw your post on FB first, just got out here a little bit ago. Been working on projects for the office from home this morning... still have a few things to do for there before I am officially on vacation.


----------



## yulilin3

pollyanna30 said:


> I have a request for those of you going to Weekends I or II.  Could someone investigate the Padawan Mind Challenge situation and how families are chosen to participate in the Family portions?  After watching video from last year, my nephews (8 & 11) and BIL would love to do this, but I realize you can't actually sign up for it.  We'll be there Weekend III on Saturday. Any insight is appreciated!


I know @lovethattink  did it last year. They are picked at random around the event stage. She'll be able to give you more info. You can sign up for the kid only PMC (the first to shows) at the ABC Sound Studio just not the Family edition (last 2) first page has all the information


----------



## lovethattink

pollyanna30 said:


> I have a request for those of you going to Weekends I or II.  Could someone investigate the Padawan Mind Challenge situation and how families are chosen to participate in the Family portions?  After watching video from last year, my nephews (8 & 11) and BIL would love to do this, but I realize you can't actually sign up for it.  We'll be there Weekend III on Saturday. Any insight is appreciated!



They pick one family of 4 or 2 families of 2 per shoe.


----------



## kennythepirate

lovethattink said:


> Totally guessing here, but could they be at "Ewok Village"? That's where Darth Vader met on May the 4th. And an earlier posting by Disney said they'd be near Star Tours, if I remember correctly.



They did meet there a few years ago.  Makes sense.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

lovethattink said:


> Totally guessing here, but could they be at "Ewok Village"? That's where Darth Vader met on May the 4th. And an earlier posting by Disney said they'd be near Star Tours, if I remember correctly.


According to a CM who had the little cm SW times guide Mickey etc will meet at the Commissary lane location until 4 pm then it will switch over to Luke and Leias and the droids.

Maul backdrop is not up yet but all Intel is he will meet at the Darths Mall exit...outside of the shop down near Mike and Sulley.

Fett backdrop is not up yet


----------



## pollyanna30

lovethattink said:


> They pick one family of 4 or 2 families of 2 per shoe.



I saw a video from last year with a dad and two children, so I hope 3 people could be an option. Do you just show up early for the shows and chat with the CMs and hope for the best?


----------



## lovethattink

pollyanna30 said:


> I saw a video from last year with a dad and two children, so I hope 3 people could be an option. Do you just show up early for the shows and chat with the CMs and hope for the best?



My husband and son got picked last year while I was at the photopass shop trying to find missing pictures. My son is always over the top enthusiastic, but dh is kind of shy. So I'm not sure since I wasn't there.  All dh said was that a cm did the picking.


----------



## yulilin3

Character locations what we have confirmed so far:
Jedi Council in between One Man's Dream and TSMM (shady area to the right)
Clone Wars Blister Pack Streets of America behind the Monsters Inc meet and greet
Darth Vader old entrance to Backlot Tour 8am- 7:30pm
Queen Amidala between ABC Sound Studio Theater and the Restrooms
Disney SW Fab 4 between exit to GMR and ABC Commissary (maybe until 4pm and then Luke, Leia and the Droids take over)
Darth Maul at the exit to Darth's Mall 8am to 7:30pm
The Fetts by the Coke Bottle
Chipwoks One Man's Dream (I'm thinking outside?)


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Dh took a photo of the CM info card.

It says 

EWok Chip and Dale ...One Mans Dream


Disney Pals Commissary Lane before 4 pm

Luke Leia droids Commissary Lane after 4 pm

Vader, Maul Boba Fett coke bottle area 8 am -7:30 pm 

Will post picture tonight


----------



## sunnygal041

Oh boy, it's sooooo hard to work today! Work tomorrow is gonna be tough, also. Thx for everyone posting info as a great distraction. Leaving on Fri am and will see all the Guinea DISsers in the Chewie line on Sat!!


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Dh took a photo of the CM info card.
> 
> It says
> 
> EWok Chip and Dale ...One Mans Dream
> 
> 
> Disney Pals Commissary Lane before 4 pm
> 
> Luke Leia droids Commissary Lane after 4 pm
> 
> Vader, Maul Boba Fett coke bottle area 8 am -7:30 pm
> 
> Will post picture tonight


Awesome!! that was a great CM you encountered


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

sunnygal041 said:


> Oh boy, it's sooooo hard to work today! Work tomorrow is gonna be tough, also. Thx for everyone posting info as a great distraction. Leaving on Fri am and will see all the Guinea DISsers in the Chewie line on Sat!!


We are wearing our pins already!


----------



## yulilin3

The Chipwoks are moving, wow. They are going to probably put a bar there, where they were last year


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> Awesome!! that was a great CM you encountered


My new buddy will be getting a compliment card


----------



## CJK

Must..........work............but...........the force is soooooo strong with this thread!!


----------



## yulilin3

this isn't the post you're looking for...move along...move along


----------



## Cluelyss

CJK said:


> Must..........work............but...........the force is soooooo strong with this thread!!


We don't even arrive for 2 weeks and I'm already having trouble concentrating!!!


----------



## boricuajedi

[GALLERY=][GALLERY=][/GALLERY][/GALLERY]


Itinkso said:


> You do need to have 10 posts before you can post a photo. Just keep posting away until you reach 10; wait 30 minutes and then you'll be able to upload pics.


Hello, still I can not post pictures, do I need to have a photo bucket account?


----------



## AThrillingChase

jennab113 said:


> I have a dog that is kind of old and has some arthritis in one of his hips.  He went to day care yesterday because I had dentist appointment after work (add me to the unexpected expense club - yay new TMJD mouth guard ) and this morning he limping so bad and completely pitiful. I feel terrible taking him back to day care to board until Sunday.  My poor little buddy.  But luckily his day care is awesome and they will take good care of him.  I just hate not being able to help him.
> 
> Thanks for all the pictures!  I'm so glad I'll be able to walk around the park tomorrow and figure out where everything is.


 
Just remember, it is like doggy vacation   Hope he feels better!


----------



## yulilin3

boricuajedi said:


> [GALLERY=][GALLERY=][/GALLERY][/GALLERY]
> 
> Hello, still I can not post pictures, do I need to have a photo bucket account?


you should be able to.
Go to the button that says upload file and then just pic the picture...sometimes it says that the file is too big


----------



## cvjpirate

Cluelyss said:


> We don't even arrive for 2 weeks and I'm already having trouble concentrating!!!



I'm not there till the last day of SWW and I can't pull away from the thread


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> you should be able to.
> Go to the button that says upload file and then just pic the picture...sometimes it says that the file is too big



Gracias, I was selecting the little camera option.


----------



## Delilah1310

I was really hoping that there would be photos/autographs with the Rebels characters ... Erza and Sabine, Chopper, too!!!
Any hints about a presence from the SW Rebels team?

thanks for all the sneak peaks ... so exciting!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> I was really hoping that there would be photos/autographs with the Rebels characters ... Erza and Sabine, Chopper, too!!!
> Any hints about a presence from the SW Rebels team?
> 
> thanks for all the sneak peaks ... so exciting!!!


me too!!


----------



## Ollie Tabooger

I just grabbed a RH res for 6 on 6/6 @4:30. I will be dropping my 6/11 for 5 @6:50 in the near future. If someone wants it, let me know.


----------



## boricuajedi

I found this at the Spencer store.


----------



## boricuajedi

Me and DD at last year SWW (she will kill me if she know I posted this).


----------



## lovethattink

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> In Luke and Leias spot from last year is this backdrop.
> 
> View attachment 95951 View attachment 95952



That's going to make those characters hard to get. Weren't they out all day previously.





Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> My new buddy will be getting a compliment card



Your good buddy may get in trouble for sharing a cm guide.



yulilin3 said:


> I would erase her name before Big Brother finds out, she could get in trouble



My first thought too.


----------



## lovethattink

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> In Luke and Leias spot from last year is this backdrop.
> 
> View attachment 95951 View attachment 95952



That's going to make those characters hard to get. Weren't they out all day previously.





Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> My new buddy  she will be getting a compliment card



Your good buddy may get in trouble for sharing a cm guide.



yulilin3 said:


> I would erase her name before Big Brother finds out, she could get in trouble



My first thought too.


----------



## MooksterL1

My weekend seems sooo far away!!  The pics and updates are awesome!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> That's going to make those characters hard to get*. Weren't they out all day previously. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your good buddy may get in trouble for sharing a cm guide.
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought too.


according to Josh they were out starting at 1pm


----------



## jpwest

Where exactly is RH? I don't want to plan lunch at Backlot or wherever if one of those places will be closed for lunch.


----------



## tots05

what time is the parade during starwars weekend?  We would like to see this one and what is the best place/places to stand and wait for it?  My DH is a big starwars fan and we would like to see this one... any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## yulilin3

news article on SWW merchandise
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...tar-wars-weekends-2015-merchandise-story.html


----------



## yulilin3

jpwest said:


> Where exactly is RH? I don't want to plan lunch at Backlot or wherever if one of those places will be closed for lunch.


Backlot Express will not be completely closed, just the side that they are suing for the Rebel Lounge


----------



## yulilin3

tots05 said:


> what time is the parade during starwars weekend?  We would like to see this one and what is the best place/places to stand and wait for it?  My DH is a big starwars fan and we would like to see this one... any help will be greatly appreciated


11am, the entire schedule is on page 1 of this thread
best place to watch would be anywhere along the left side of the street facing the event stage. You must grab your spot at least an hour and a half before because the parade route is so short and this parade is very popular


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> I would erase her name before Big Brother finds out, she could get in trouble


Excellent point should have thought of that!  You need to edit out the quote


----------



## jpwest

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Excellent point should have thought of that!  You need to edit out the quote



A lot of people will need to edit out the quote.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Excellent point should have thought of that!  You need to edit out the quote


done and thank you again


----------



## tots05

yulilin3 said:


> 11am, the entire schedule is on page 1 of this thread
> best place to watch would be anywhere along the left side of the street facing the event stage. You must grab your spot at least an hour and a half before because the parade route is so short and this parade is very popular


thank you so much   I booked an FP+ during that time, I will change it so that we can line up for this one


----------



## yulilin3

@lovethattink  could you edit your quote please


----------



## Cluelyss

Newbie question regarding Luke, Leia and the droids...will they rotate in pairs or singles? Trying to figure out how long it might take to get them all? TIA!!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Newbie question regarding Luke, Leia and the droids...will they rotate in pairs or singles? Trying to figure out how long it might take to get them all? TIA!!


They rotated in 2s last year. It was usually Leia with R2D2 and then Luke would come out and Leia would go in, then C3PO would come out sporadically


----------



## coluk003

Let's just say hypothetically a cm were to give you some information that's not out yet, or as you were chatting with them and they walked away they left a cm guide behind mistakenly lol, when I go to city hall I usually make something up, because Disney could fire them since all that information is not supposed to be released until they say so.  I know the op didn't mean any harm and no foul I would assume at this point. Just good to know these things, when I worked for Disney I used to think of them as insider secrets for the Nasdaq.  I've seen people be let go from Disney for what I would considered less.

It just makes me laugh that either intentional or not, and trust me I think it's intentional all the way, there is someone very high on the food chain that "leaks" information.  Anyways I'll stop my morning rambling now


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> news article on SWW merchandise
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...tar-wars-weekends-2015-merchandise-story.html


Nice, that Stormtrooper MB look amazing, hopefully they will still have the SSW Logo magnets for when I get on 12 Jun.


----------



## JonathanK

If anyone has an RH for May 16 at around 4:15 - 5pm for 2 people, please let me know!  I have one at 7:50pm that day I may not be able to use since we have the dessert party. Lady friend really wants us to go to the RH earlier  Thank you.


----------



## heyitsmejosh

boricuajedi said:


> Nice, that Stormtrooper MB look amazing, hopefully they will still have the SSW Logo magnets for when I get on 12 Jun.


i have that stormtrooper magic band already they sold it on may the 4th its nice. its kind of strange that in the video he called those two the limited release when they arent.. also i noticed that there were way more than two bands in the opening shot of the stuff.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Done at DHS for today...will be back there tomorrow afternoon to see what else we can find out.

So far no sign of the Rebels characters having a meet.

If anyone wants us to ask anything specific please tag me or pm me so I see it.

This thread has been so busy I'm not sure if I will ever catch up!


----------



## coluk003

heyitsmejosh said:


> i have that storm trooper magic band already they sold it on may the 4th its nice. its kind of strange that in the video he called those two the limited release when they arent.. also i noticed that there were way more than two bands in the opening shot of the stuff.



Do they make any noises when scanned?


----------



## R2D2

That R2 blaster game will be mine...oh yes, it will be mine.

Seriously, the merch looks awesome this year.


----------



## heyitsmejosh

coluk003 said:


> Do they make any noises when scanned?


no, not as of yesterday at epcot they may at HS im not sure since i havent returned since i got it.. the person selling them on the 4th said she wasnt sure if they would or not.


----------



## boricuajedi

heyitsmejosh said:


> i have that storm trooper magic band already they sold it on may the 4th its nice. its kind of strange that in the video he called those two the limited release when they arent.. also i noticed that there were way more than two bands in the opening shot of the stuff.


I have the Vader one from last year, does this ones do special effects when scan it? mine only did it one time at DHS.  I see the answer on the above post!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

R2D2 said:


> That R2 blaster game will be mine...oh yes, it will be mine.
> 
> Seriously, the merch looks awesome this year.



Me too!!!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I am officially off the clock and on vacation! Packing is nearly done.... Just getting a few items together... Get my star wars nails tonight  and we are 15 hours 59 minutes and 42 second from take off on that jetplane...


----------



## Itinkso

coluk003 said:


> Do they make any noises when scanned?


The MBs don't activate any sound effects. @ $19.99 each, they are regular MBs. The MBs that cost $29.99 or more will activate sounds.

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/high-quality-pictures-of-the-new-may-4th-star-wars-magicbands/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I am going to be very sad if rebels characters are not out.


----------



## yulilin3

Ok Guinea Pigs here's your schedule, all we are missing are autograph times for Amy Allen and Tiya Sircar
_Weekend I: May 15-17_
*James Arnold Taylor (not signing)
Ian McDiarmid*: Senator/Emperor Palpatine (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_; _Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_; _Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith_, _Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back_, _Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_) *(not signing)
Amy Allen*: Aayla Secura (_Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_, _Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith_)
*Tiya Sircar*: Sabine Wren (_Star Wars Rebels_)
*Ashley Eckstein* (Voice of Ahsoka Tano – _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_) Autograph session 12:45pm-2:15pm
_Tie for 1st would be Tiya and Amy arrive around 5:00am. Ashley around 6:30am_

JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM sign up at Indiana Jones Theater

PMC  12:15pm and 2:30 sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC)
4:15pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)

Star Wars Rebels The Ultimate Guide playing continuously at ABC Sound Theater from 10am until 9:30pm (30 minute show)

Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am

Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:45pm

Character locations what we have confirmed so far:
Chewbacca speeder bike across ST
Jedi Council in between One Man's Dream and TSMM (shady area to the right)
Clone Wars Blister Pack Streets of America behind the Monsters Inc meet and greet
Darth Vader old entrance to Backlot Tour 8am- 7:30pm
Queen Amidala between ABC Sound Studio Theater and the Restrooms
Disney SW Fab 4 between exit to GMR and ABC Commissary (maybe until 4pm and then Luke, Leia and the Droids take over)
Darth Maul at the exit to Darth's Mall 8am to 7:30pm
The Fetts by the Coke Bottle
Chipwoks One Man's Dream (I'm thinking outside?)
Roaming characters of the Dark Side by old Backlot Tour
Roaming Characters of the Good Guys Star Tours area


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Not completely SWW related but Tee Public is having a 1 day sale all their shirts are $14 they have some Star Wars Shirts

Their shirts are a great quality too


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Not completely SWW related but Tee Public is having a 1 day sale all their shirts are $14 they have some Star Wars Shirts
> 
> Their shirts are a great quality too


Can. Not. Buy. More. T-Shirts.
my Mother's day present will be the Her Universe At At shirt


----------



## wdhinn89

MakiraMarlena said:


> Pretty exciting! I don't fly until Friday night but I can see what's going up here.


Me too!!!  I am getting soooo excited!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Not completely SWW related but Tee Public is having a 1 day sale all their shirts are $14 they have some Star Wars Shirts
> 
> Their shirts are a great quality too



My Fiance just rushed out there to check when he saw this.... (he's reading over my shoulder and is a lurker  And we just cleaned out our drawers while packing cause we have so many of them


----------



## tots05

heyitsmejosh said:


> i have that stormtrooper magic band already they sold it on may the 4th its nice. its kind of strange that in the video he called those two the limited release when they arent.. also i noticed that there were way more than two bands in the opening shot of the stuff.



I want to get one of these for my DH, possibly one for both of my sons too if these are the designs they want but from what I can tell, they are only sold at Hollywood Studios.  We won't be there until the second to the last day of our trip.  Is there a way to buy the magic band somewhere else?  If not, can we possibly buy it somewhere in Hollywood Studios without going inside the park and using our tickets?  any help on this matter will be truly appreciated.  DH will be very excited to get one in the beginning of our trip


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Ok Guinea Pigs here's your schedule, all we are missing are autograph times for Amy Allen and Tiya Sircar
> _Weekend I: May 15-17_
> *James Arnold Taylor (not signing)
> Ian McDiarmid*: Senator/Emperor Palpatine (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_; _Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_; _Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith_, _Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back_, _Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_) *(not signing)
> Amy Allen*: Aayla Secura (_Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_, _Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith_)
> *Tiya Sircar*: Sabine Wren (_Star Wars Rebels_)
> *Ashley Eckstein* (Voice of Ahsoka Tano – _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_) Autograph session 12:45pm-2:15pm
> _Tie for 1st would be Tiya and Amy arrive around 5:00am. Ashley around 6:30am_
> 
> JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM sign up at Indiana Jones Theater
> 
> PMC  12:15pm and 2:30 sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC)
> 4:15pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
> 
> Star Wars Rebels The Ultimate Guide playing continuously at ABC Sound Theater from 10am until 9:30pm (30 minute show)
> 
> Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am
> 
> Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
> Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
> Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
> Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
> Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:45pm
> 
> Character locations what we have confirmed so far:
> Chewbacca speeder bike across ST
> Jedi Council in between One Man's Dream and TSMM (shady area to the right)
> Clone Wars Blister Pack Streets of America behind the Monsters Inc meet and greet
> Darth Vader old entrance to Backlot Tour 8am- 7:30pm
> Queen Amidala between ABC Sound Studio Theater and the Restrooms
> Disney SW Fab 4 between exit to GMR and ABC Commissary (maybe until 4pm and then Luke, Leia and the Droids take over)
> Darth Maul at the exit to Darth's Mall 8am to 7:30pm
> The Fetts by the Coke Bottle
> Chipwoks One Man's Dream (I'm thinking outside?)
> Roaming characters of the Dark Side by old Backlot Tour
> Roaming Characters of the Good Guys Star Tours area


 
Ok is it close enough to discuss weather yet?? I am just expecting some showers during the late afternoon for every day.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Ok is it close enough to discuss weather yet?? I am just expecting some showers during the late afternoon for every day.


yes, afternoon showers and thunderstorms are likely


----------



## Itinkso

tots05 said:


> I want to get one of these for my DH, possibly one for both of my sons too if these are the designs they want but from what I can tell, they are only sold at Hollywood Studios.  We won't be there until the second to the last day of our trip.  Is there a way to buy the magic band somewhere else?  If not, can we possibly buy it somewhere in Hollywood Studios without going inside the park and using our tickets?  any help on this matter will be truly appreciated.  DH will be very excited to get one in the beginning of our trip


There is a shop located to the far left of all the entrance tapstiles. You can buy items from outside of the park as well as from inside the park. The CMs in the shop will locate the item for you - we were inside the park when we remembered we needed to buy Wheezy the Penguin (older DD loves penguins) and the CM walked over to the display that was outside the park and located the last Wheezy for us. 

Then the inside the park register wasn't working so the CM walked over to the outside register to complete our transaction. I can't remember if I saw MagicBands there but it's worth a try.


----------



## tots05

Itinkso said:


> There is a shop located to the far left of all the entrance tapstiles. You can buy items from outside of the park as well as from inside the park. The CMs in the shop will locate the item for you - we were inside the park when we remembered we needed to buy Wheezy the Penguin (older DD loves penguins) and the CM walked over to the display that was outside the park and located the last Wheezy for us.
> 
> Then the inside the park register wasn't working so the CM walked over to the outside register to complete our transaction. I can't remember if I saw MagicBands there but it's worth a try.




if we can do this, do we still need to pay parking even if we will just be there for maybe 15mins?


----------



## jillmc40

We leave in one week!!!!! 

I am just combing over our schedule once again and realized that the movies at the resort have now crowded our fireworks...grrr...

The one night we were going to stay for fireworks BWV is playing Big Hero 6 Under the Stars and the kids really want to watch it.  They missed it when we were there in April.  I guess we could come back after Beaches and Cream dinner (6:30) on Friday night.....

One week away and I still don't have firm plans - what the heck is wrong with me??!!

Thanks for the schedule posting where characters will be!!!


----------



## jane2073

Not close enough to discuss specific weather!!!

Just count on sun, humidity and maybe rain.  Just not sure how much of each!

I can guarantee that it will not be cold!


----------



## Itinkso

tots05 said:


> if we can do this, do we still need to pay parking even if we will just be there for maybe 15mins?


Yes, you would have to pay. What you could do is park at the Boardwalk and ride the boat over or walk. It's an easy walk - maybe 15 minutes or so. 

When is your Epcot day? You can ride the boat from International Gateway to DHS and then return the same way.


----------



## tots05

Itinkso said:


> Yes, you would have to pay. What you could do is park at the Boardwalk and ride the boat over or walk. It's an easy walk - maybe 15 minutes or so.
> 
> When is your Epcot day? You can ride the boat from International Gateway to DHS and then return the same way.



our epcot day (Tuesday) is on the second day of our trip.   We are arriving on a Sunday, possibly by 7pm, I was hoping this will be the time to get the magic bands. How about if DH parks close to the pay parking without really going inside and then me taking the walk?  Will it be a long walk if that happens?


----------



## seigyoku

So far, insanely late to work, still missing a boot, forgot my SotMK cards, forgot some clothes, Excel decided it wanted to stop working, flight is already delayed 30 minutes AND a thunderstorm just started.

Whee? SWW, I'm TRYING to get to you!


----------



## yulilin3

tots05 said:


> our epcot day (Tuesday) is on the second day of our trip.   We are arriving on a Sunday, possibly by 7pm, I was hoping this will be the time to get the magic bands. How about if DH parks close to the pay parking without really going inside and then me taking the walk?  Will it be a long walk if that happens?


you can't, there's no walkway to do that. Are you staying onsite? you could bus over


----------



## keishashadow

phew, managed to pick up a stomach bug  now way behind and need to get cracking on packing but...

want to shout out to all the guinea pigs: safe travels & see yinz guys on Sunday the 17th!  

don't have time to read all the pages I've missed, is lunch meet after the parade still on @ Backlot Express?


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> phew, managed to pick up a stomach bug  now way behind and need to get cracking on packing but...
> 
> want to shout out to all the guinea pigs: safe travels & see yinz guys on Sunday the 17th!
> 
> don't have time to read all the pages I've missed, is lunch meet after the parade still on @ Backlot Express?


no, it's at ABC Commissary go thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try and get a table at the back of the restaurant


----------



## yulilin3

Attention Annual Passholders:




*Bring a Piece of Star Wars Weekends Home*
Passholders: Don't miss your chance to collect a complimentary set of _Star Wars_ Weekends posters—a different one for all 5 exciting weekends! Available in limited quantities, each poster features popular characters from a galaxy far, far away and can be found while supplies last at Mickey Ave between One Man's Dream and Toy Story Mania every Friday, Saturday and Sunday from May 15 to June 14, 2015!

Please note: You must have your Annual Pass and corresponding photo ID on hand to collect your poster—one available per Passholder per weekend of the event.


----------



## Itinkso

tots05 said:


> our epcot day (Tuesday) is on the second day of our trip.   We are arriving on a Sunday, possibly by 7pm, I was hoping this will be the time to get the magic bands. How about if DH parks close to the pay parking without really going inside and then me taking the walk?  Will it be a long walk if that happens?


There is a guest drop off area near the taxi stands. Not sure if he can park there for very long. Maybe he can drive around while you run to the shop.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> There is a guest drop off area near the taxi stands. Not sure if he can park there for very long. Maybe he can drive around while you run to the shop.


that's a good idea. He can drop you off at, well, drop off. Go park the car at the Hess station across the street, and then go pick you up


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> no, it's at ABC Commissary go thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try and get a table at the back of the restaurant



ok, thanks, will see you there!


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Attention Annual Passholders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bring a Piece of Star Wars Weekends Home*
> Passholders: Don't miss your chance to collect a complimentary set of _Star Wars_ Weekends posters—a different one for all 5 exciting weekends! Available in limited quantities, each poster features popular characters from a galaxy far, far away and can be found while supplies last at Mickey Ave between One Man's Dream and Toy Story Mania every Friday, Saturday and Sunday from May 15 to June 14, 2015!
> 
> Please note: You must have your Annual Pass and corresponding photo ID on hand to collect your poster—one available per Passholder per weekend of the event.



That is exciting. I wonder how long they will last. I think I have plans to be in the area for 4 out of 5 weekends. Not sure I can make all 5 though.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> That is exciting. I wonder how long they will last. I think I have plans to be in the area for 4 out of 5 weekends. Not sure I can make all 5 though.


seriously I was just thinking of doing the Chewie run and then going to pick up the poster and then keep going on my character hunt. I think this is Disney's answer to APs not being able to book fp more than 30 days ahead and missing the Frank Oz fp completely


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Attention Annual Passholders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bring a Piece of Star Wars Weekends Home*
> Passholders: Don't miss your chance to collect a complimentary set of _Star Wars_ Weekends posters—a different one for all 5 exciting weekends! Available in limited quantities, each poster features popular characters from a galaxy far, far away and can be found while supplies last at Mickey Ave between One Man's Dream and Toy Story Mania every Friday, Saturday and Sunday from May 15 to June 14, 2015!
> 
> Please note: You must have your Annual Pass and corresponding photo ID on hand to collect your poster—one available per Passholder per weekend of the event.


 
I wonder how quickly these will run out...


----------



## MooksterL1

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Not completely SWW related but Tee Public is having a 1 day sale all their shirts are $14 they have some Star Wars Shirts
> 
> Their shirts are a great quality too


Thanks!  My ds is going to be thrilled with the GNR Boba Fett mashup!


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> I wonder how quickly these will run out...


quickly...adding to the backpack rubber bands for the poster


----------



## tots05

Itinkso said:


> There is a guest drop off area near the taxi stands. Not sure if he can park there for very long. Maybe he can drive around while you run to the shop.





yulilin3 said:


> that's a good idea. He can drop you off at, well, drop off. Go park the car at the Hess station across the street, and then go pick you up



thank you so much!  I don't know about this if not because of you guys... will there be signs going into Hollywood studios where the guest drop off area is?  What road signs should I be looking for?  Im thinking its not the way for to the parking area....


----------



## Itinkso

tots05 said:


> our epcot day (Tuesday) is on the second day of our trip.   We are arriving on a Sunday, possibly by 7pm, I was hoping this will be the time to get the magic bands. How about if DH parks close to the pay parking without really going inside and then me taking the walk?  Will it be a long walk if that happens?


@ethanwa, the MagicBandCollectors guy, posted on his site that the SW MBs are only sold in stores inside the park. Ethan will know if they are sold at any other locations besides DHS.


----------



## yulilin3

tots05 said:


> thank you so much!  I don't know about this if not because of you guys... will there be signs going into Hollywood studios where the guest drop off area is?  What road signs should I be looking for?  Im thinking its not the way for to the parking area....


it's the same entrance for everyone, when you get to the toll booth just tell the CM that you are being dropped off, they will put a paper on your windshield and direct you to the drop off area where another CM will retrieve the paper, see you being dropped of and your husband must continue driving to the exit


----------



## Itinkso

tots05 said:


> thank you so much!  I don't know about this if not because of you guys... will there be signs going into Hollywood studios where the guest drop off area is?  What road signs should I be looking for?  Im thinking its not the way for to the parking area....


You can PM Ethan and see if he has any suggestions for you.

The "drop area" can be accessed from either of the parking lot entrances. Just tell the CM you are getting dropped off and they'll direct to the location.


----------



## soniam

jennab113 said:


> I have a dog that is kind of old and has some arthritis in one of his hips.  He went to day care yesterday because I had dentist appointment after work (add me to the unexpected expense club - yay new TMJD mouth guard ) and this morning he limping so bad and completely pitiful. I feel terrible taking him back to day care to board until Sunday.  My poor little buddy.  But luckily his day care is awesome and they will take good care of him.  I just hate not being able to help him.
> 
> Thanks for all the pictures!  I'm so glad I'll be able to walk around the park tomorrow and figure out where everything is.



The dog and mouth guard suck. I hope your dig starts to feel better. Don't let your dog near the mouth guard. Supposedly, dogs like them. Also, be careful to not drop it on a hard surface. I dropped mine in the cabin bathroom on DCL. It broke in two, and I had to pay for the new one completely out of pocket. My dental insurance will only cover one every 3 years. It was only a few months away


----------



## tots05

Itinkso said:


> @ethanwa, the MagicBandCollectors guy, posted on his site that the SW MBs are only sold in stores inside the park. Ethan will know if they are sold at any other locations besides DHS.





yulilin3 said:


> it's the same entrance for everyone, when you get to the toll booth just tell the CM that you are being dropped off, they will put a paper on your windshield and direct you to the drop off area where another CM will retrieve the paper, see you being dropped of and your husband must continue driving to the exit





Itinkso said:


> You can PM Ethan and see if he has any suggestions for you.
> 
> The "drop area" can be accessed from either of the parking lot entrances. Just tell the CM you are getting dropped off and they'll direct to the location.



thank you to the both of you... DIS is really a wonderful community   I know my DH would really love to get this band in the beginning of our trip but Im not telling him yet about them as I don't want him disappointed if we can't get them... I will try to PM the user you mentioned too... Hopefully I will be able to get some answers before our trip comes


----------



## delmar411

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Not completely SWW related but Tee Public is having a 1 day sale all their shirts are $14 they have some Star Wars Shirts
> 
> Their shirts are a great quality too


Thank you! I am now going to justify buying the shirts I wanted!!


----------



## delmar411

tots05 said:


> I want to get one of these for my DH, possibly one for both of my sons too if these are the designs they want but from what I can tell, they are only sold at Hollywood Studios.  We won't be there until the second to the last day of our trip.  Is there a way to buy the magic band somewhere else?  If not, can we possibly buy it somewhere in Hollywood Studios without going inside the park and using our tickets?  any help on this matter will be truly appreciated.  DH will be very excited to get one in the beginning of our trip


I would go to HS and ask the cashier at the store that is inside/outside of the park to get you the bands from Mickey's of Hollywood and ring them up there. Im sure if you ask for a manager first and explain what you are doing that they could help you out.


----------



## tots05

delmar411 said:


> I would go to HS and ask the cashier at the store that is inside/outside of the park to get you the bands from Mickey's of Hollywood and ring them up there. Im sure if you ask for a manager first and explain what you are doing that they could help you out.



Thank you so much for your insight.... this has been what I tried:
so I tried to PM the user that they told me is familiar with magic bands and he told me that these bands are only sold at Darth Mall all the way at the back of the park and have long wait times to get in... From what I can tell, some people here have already bought these bands which is very confusing because darth mall hasn't opened yet from what from I can tell... Would anyone be kind enough to let me know what stores these bands are found?


----------



## delmar411

Im getting to the point of bouncing off the walls. I have so much planned this weekend I cant stand it! LOL

We have SWW with RH and FTF DPP on friday, sleeping at AKL friday night, saturday morning we got into the DVC showing of tomorrowland and will hang out at the resort the rest of the day and sunday we are going to a local farm for a blueberry pancake breakfast. 

I have my SWW schedule written down, DH and I have coordinated times for being at HS to get the celeb FP and I have gotten the kids all set with a ride to the resort after school.


----------



## delmar411

tots05 said:


> Thank you so much for your insight.... this has been what I tried:
> so I tried to PM the user that they told me is familiar with magic bands and he told me that these bands are only sold at Darth Mall all the way at the back of the park and have long wait times to get in... From what I can tell, some people here have already bought these bands which is very confusing because darth mall hasn't opened yet from what from I can tell... Would anyone be kind enough to let me know what stores these bands are found?



They are/were sold at Mickey's of Hollywood. The store directly across from the left side entrance gates. They came out on May 4th. 

When do you arrive?


----------



## tots05

delmar411 said:


> They are/were sold at Mickey's of Hollywood. The store directly across from the left side entrance gates. They came out on May 4th.
> 
> When do you arrive?




We will be arriving on a Sunday June 7 night but we won't be going to Hollywood Studios until Friday, 2 days before the Starwars weekend ends... Thank you so much... if Mickey's of Hollywood is close the the gates, I think it will be worth a shot to ask a CM to get one for me... will be praying very hard that I get a very nice CM at the outside store that day


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> They are/were sold at Mickey's of Hollywood. The store directly across from the left side entrance gates. They came out on May 4th.
> 
> When do you arrive?


I saw them at Mickey's  of Hollywood as well, this past weekend


----------



## delmar411

ADR has been claimed!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

tots05 said:


> Thank you so much for your insight.... this has been what I tried:
> so I tried to PM the user that they told me is familiar with magic bands and he told me that these bands are only sold at Darth Mall all the way at the back of the park and have long wait times to get in... From what I can tell, some people here have already bought these bands which is very confusing because darth mall hasn't opened yet from what from I can tell... Would anyone be kind enough to let me know what stores these bands are found?



The confusion comes from which ones you are looking for.. the MB's that look like lightsabers seem to be only for Galactic Gathering, the MB';s that have Jedi Mickey and Sith DOnald are the LE ones are only sold at Darth's Maul and finally the Stormtrooper and Luke Skywalker MB's are open ended and sold at several places inside the park

I bought my Stormtrooper MB at Tatooine Traders, But I did see them at Mickey's of Hollywood and Villians in Vogue. 

Have you joined the roll call? Maybe a nice diser who is an AP or someone who will be there multiple weekends like myself could pick them up/ buy for you (on a early weekend) and coordinate a drop off when you get there.


----------



## RedM94

delmar411 said:


> Im getting to the point of bouncing off the walls. I have so much planned this weekend I cant stand it! LOL
> 
> We have SWW with RH and FTF DPP on friday, sleeping at AKL friday night, saturday morning we got into the DVC showing of tomorrowland and will hang out at the resort the rest of the day and sunday we are going to a local farm for a blueberry pancake breakfast.
> 
> I have my SWW schedule written down, DH and I have coordinated times for being at HS to get the celeb FP and I have gotten the kids all set with a ride to the resort after school.



@delmar411 

How did you find out / were notified of the DVC showing of Tomorrowland?  The perks section of the DVC webpage?

I am just curios how I missed it.  TIA


----------



## delmar411

RedM94 said:


> @delmar411
> 
> How did you find out / were notified of the DVC showing of Tomorrowland?  The perks section of the DVC webpage?
> 
> I am just curios how I missed it.  TIA



There was an email that came out. Thats how they normally do it as well. I didnt get the email this time for some reason but someone else forwarded it to me. I dont think many received it because I was able to sign us all up at 4pm when the original email came out before 9am.


----------



## RedM94

delmar411 said:


> There was an email that came out. Thats how they normally do it as well. I didnt get the email this time for some reason but someone else forwarded it to me. I dont think many received it because I was able to sign us all up at 4pm when the original email came out before 9am.



@delmar411 

Nice!  Good for you, enjoy.


----------



## JonathanK

Just wanted to thank @delmar411 for releasing the perfect RH ADR! If anyone needs one, I have an RH ADR for 7:50 for Saturday for 2 people.


----------



## tots05

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> The confusion comes from which ones you are looking for.. the MB's that look like lightsabers seem to be only for Galactic Gathering, the MB';s that have Jedi Mickey and Sith DOnald are the LE ones are only sold at Darth's Maul and finally the Stormtrooper and Luke Skywalker MB's are open ended and sold at several places inside the park
> 
> I bought my Stormtrooper MB at Tatooine Traders, But I did see them at Mickey's of Hollywood and Villians in Vogue.
> 
> Have you joined the roll call? Maybe a nice diser who is an AP or someone who will be there multiple weekends like myself could pick them up/ buy for you (on a early weekend) and coordinate a drop off when you get there.



yes, I realized that when I got a second message from the user they told me to PM... He originally thought that I was mentioning the limited edition mickey/donald MBs which I didn't even know are out... I was actually interested in the stormtroopers/luke MBs which I thought were the only ones that are out   All is good... got everything sorted out... I will ask DH what he thinks will be the best strategy... Hopefully, the one where we can just buy/ask CM outside of the park to get the MB will work...


----------



## Itinkso

tots05 said:


> yes, I realized that when I got a second message from the user they told me to PM... He originally thought that I was mentioning the limited edition mickey/donald MBs which I didn't even know are out... I was actually interested in the stormtroopers/luke MBs which I thought were the only ones that are out   All is good... got everything sorted out... I will ask DH what he thinks will be the best strategy... Hopefully, the one where we can just buy/ask CM outside of the park to get the MB will work...


You'll need to ask the CM at the front of the park shop to call a Manager for you. A Merchandise CM can't go to another area to purchase something for you and they can't just walk over and pick up a MB from another store to sell to you.

I don't think a Manager would leave the area with your money or credit card as that isn't typical procedure. Even when the shop CM had to use the register in the outside part of the store, he asked our permission and he was in our field of vision during the complete transaction... he had to swipe DD's CM ID and then a Gift Card.


----------



## mom2febgirls

Ugh...still sitting at the airport.  What time does magical express stop collectingbags?


----------



## tigger1972

So is the Rebel Hangar Lounge going to be swamped for all of SWW? (I know you could argue EVERYTHING will be swamped for all of SWW .)


----------



## wdwalice

Hi! Are the Luke MB available at any store in WDW or only at the Studios? Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

tigger1972 said:


> So is the Rebel Hangar Lounge going to be swamped for all of SWW? (I know you could argue EVERYTHING will be swamped for all of SWW .)



It's new. I'm sure that will make it popular.


----------



## Itinkso

wdwalice said:


> Hi! Are the Luke MB available at any store in WDW or only at the Studios? Thanks!


According to Magicbandcollectors.com, the Luke MB can be found in stores inside DHS.


----------



## wdwalice

Itinkso said:


> According to Magicbandcollectors.com, the Luke MB can be found in stores inside DHS.


Thanks!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

tigger1972 said:


> So is the Rebel Hangar Lounge going to be swamped for all of SWW? (I know you could argue EVERYTHING will be swamped for all of SWW .)


according to someone we spoke to in there the characters will somehow rotate and people will know they've seen them all - finish their food and leave.  Not entirely certain how that is going to work but she seemed confident.

here are the rest of the backdrops we saw today and locations (these are in addition to the ones I posted earlier.

Jedi Council location:


Darth Vader is behind this old Backlot Tour door - you go around (it looks like) to where Maul met last year (right hand side of Backlot Tour area) and enter there - behind the door you will see his backdrop:

 

Clone Wars crew - in their same location:


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Here's our biggest score of the day:


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> according to someone we spoke to in there the characters will somehow rotate and people will know they've seen them all - finish their food and leave.  Not entirely certain how that is going to work but she seemed confident.



What do you mean we've seen all the characters?  As in, look at them, or actually meet them?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Here are some shots from the Rebel Lounge - remember they were still setting up when we were there - it looked pretty cool.  One blue badge CM (in a different location) told me they were going to have a meeting later on today to preview the location - I invited myself to the meeting and he happily told me to come (no doubt just going along with me - he was very cool! and no I didn't go!)

I'll post them in batches (trying not to make the pictures too big)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Here's our biggest score of the day:
> 
> View attachment 96071



This gives me some hope that the Rebels characters may still show up, since that doesn't list the roaming bounty hunters or clonetroopers or the cantina band or jawas.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What do you mean we've seen all the characters?  As in, look at them, or actually meet them?


as far as we could tell - seen but not actually met..... personally I can't wait to hear how it all works from the Friday Disers with ADRs!


----------



## slaveone

Ooo giant mando skull.


----------



## mmafan

RedM94 said:


> @mmafan
> 
> I may have misunderstood your post. Unfortunately I work all weekend and won't be able to post very much.


that's what I was talking about sending someone pics so they can post them here to keep people updated during the first weekend....


----------



## boricuajedi

slaveone said:


> Ooo giant mando skull.


Wife, already said that we have to take a picture with the mando background!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

more from the Rebel Hanger - interior shots - I have bunch of these so I'll post in batches


----------



## loribird

Squeee! How am I going to get through the next three weeks! This is all just too exciting!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

more Rebel Lounge interiors


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tots05 said:


> if we can do this, do we still need to pay parking even if we will just be there for maybe 15mins?



If your going to MK then you won't have to pay a second time there, just at DHS.  Or vice versa.

Ok, caught up with the rest of the posts.  Might be an option though if you can't get there on your arrival night.


----------



## yulilin3

awesome!! thank you so much @Good Morning Dewdrop 
and now we know that Darth's Mall is open until 7:30pm


----------



## yulilin3

Stephanie just saw the pictures and wants to do a photo shoot wearing her Sabine costume inside...we'll be those people asking patrons if they can scoot out of their chairs to take pictures


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

but wait there's more Rebel Hanger interiors....seriously DH has a photography addiction!....









interesting Fact about the next picture - these wrapped up items the decorators *think*  will be placed on the tables as center pieces sort of but they weren't sure.....


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

last batch of the Rebel Lounge...


----------



## Cluelyss

OMGeeeeeeeeee, cannot wait!!!!

Thanks for all the RH pics, so excited to see it in person!!!


----------



## mmafan

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Done at DHS for today...will be back there tomorrow afternoon to see what else we can find out.
> 
> So far no sign of the Rebels characters having a meet.
> 
> If anyone wants us to ask anything specific please tag me or pm me so I see it.
> 
> This thread has been so busy I'm not sure if I will ever catch up!


do we have a MAP yet...????


----------



## Delilah1310

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This gives me some hope that the Rebels characters may still show up, since that doesn't list the roaming bounty hunters or clonetroopers or the cantina band or jawas.



oh, I had the opposite reaction ... the only ones left off the list were the roaming ones, and I don't think the Rebels characters would roam.
You think they might do that? That would be wonderful!

I think Disney is missing a big opportunity if they don't have the Rebels characters available for pics/autographs.
The show is super popular and SWW is just right before Season 2 starts. Plus they have the "ultimate guide" show running all day ... I mean they have to see the opportunity here, right?


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Very cool pictures of the Rebel lounge!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> do we have a MAP yet...????


Not yet, it's supposed to come  out tomorrow. But we have basically everything already minus the autograph times for Amy Allen and Tiya Sircar


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hey gang check out my trip report... I posted my wicked awesome SW Rebels Sabine Wren Tribute nails and pedi pictures!

Sunshines Bucket List Trip Report  12 Days / 11 Nights at AKL - newbie Club Level


----------



## delmar411

Omg those pics!!!!! I will be over there tomorrow snapping away like a fool. LOL

I am going to let DH be surprised!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hey gang check out my trip report... I posted my wicked awesome SW Rebels Sabine Wren Tribute nails and pedi pictures!
> 
> Sunshines Bucket List Trip Report  12 Days / 11 Nights at AKL - newbie Club Level


So freaking cool


----------



## slaveone

I'm going to be in mando heaven and Rex's helmet. Ooo. I'm now bringing the good camera.


----------



## heyitsmejosh

has there been confirmation outside that one blog entry that celebs "not signing" are actually not signing? i know i mentioned this early today having been a regular camper for autographs it doesn't make sense to me that theyd only have two and Ashly the first week. ive never seen them that thin youd think they would at least throw in one of the animation people. even with Hamil last year he was just an addon to the weekend.


----------



## soniam

With rumors that DHS is supposed to get a bigger, permanent Star Wars presence, I really hope that the Rebel Hangar, at least decor, becomes permanent. Star Wars themed food would be cool too, but I think DHS still needs a real meal place, not just apps.


----------



## yulilin3

Mark Hamill was actually the first celebrity announced last year http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...toric-first-appearance-at-star-wars-weekends/
then they announced the rest of the line up http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...actic-stars-shine-at-star-wars-weekends-2014/
I'm not sure about Ian or Frank but I know from a tweet by JAT that he will NOT be signing, he said that he just has too much to do during SWW to have time to sign autographs.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

mmafan said:


> do we have a MAP yet...????


hoping to get one tomorrow!


----------



## Metz172

Just watched your thread.  Can't wait to hear how everything goes for you.  We'll be staying AKL CL for the first time in a little over three weeks. Plus this is our first SWW.





The Sunrise Student said:


> Hey gang check out my trip report... I posted my wicked awesome SW Rebels Sabine Wren Tribute nails and pedi pictures!
> 
> Sunshines Bucket List Trip Report  12 Days / 11 Nights at AKL - newbie Club Level


----------



## KKBDisMom

I checked into the Polynesian today and grabbed a map! Has anyone posted it yet?


----------



## R2D2

Nope!  Please do!


----------



## mmafan

KKBDisMom said:


> I checked into the Polynesian today and grabbed a map! Has anyone posted it yet?


nope..hook us up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

KKBDisMom said:


> I checked into the Polynesian today and grabbed a map! Has anyone posted it yet?


Need to see please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sophy1996

Thanks everyone for all the great info and pictures!  Living vicariously for the next two weekends and can't wait to get there!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

OK, I haven't caught up at all on the thread since this morning, but we just got home from our daytrip to the parks (and Trader Sams's, which is AWESOME!!) and thought I'd post a few things. First, it looks like others have the RH Lounge covered, so I won't post the couple photos I took before I saw on the boards that someone's DH was scoping it out inside (nicely done, by the way! I can't remember who, though).

Galactic Breakfast was SO much fun! Our reservation was for 10:45, we checked in at 10:30, and finally at 11:05, we went in. I should mention that I wore my Her Universe Han Solo cosplay dress, and while we were waiting outside, Boba came to the glass doors and pointed right at me and then posed menacingly with his gun. When we got to the door, the hostess said, "Boba's been waiting for you!" At that point, it was a bit of a blur, Vader interacted with my DH, but I have no idea in what way because Boba grabbed my arm and held it aloft because he'd caught "Han Solo." THEN DH and I went inside and had our meal (everyone's seen photos of the food, so I won't bother - my Vader waffles were awesome, though) and waited for character interactions. At some point, the hostess approached me and said she had a weird favor to ask, that when Greedo came around, she'd like to take a photo of me with him. I replied, "Only if you say I shot first!" 

Anyway, Greedo came around last for us and it was at least a 5-minute interaction with him, he was convinced I was "Han Solo" and one of the CMs had to convince him that I wasn't because he wanted to take me away to collect the bounty. So much fun! So here's a few photos (I hope I upload OK, it's my first try on the Disboards): collage of me with my character interactions (protip: have whoever takes your photo NOT sit in the booth while doing so, it's a very unflattering angle!), Boba menacingly pointing at me through the Sci-Fi doors, the moment onscreen I was glad I wasn't eating because I would've choked from sobbing.

   

One last thing that I cannot overemphasize: it was HOT today. I'm a local. I live SOUTHeast of Orlando. I'm accustomed to Florida summers and sun (I work outside a lot). And I was getting beat down by the sun today. PLEASE be sure to drink plenty of water and duck inside buildings whenever possible to cool down. That's just my friendly little PSA. Hope everyone has half as much fun during their weekends as I did today!


----------



## KKBDisMom

yulilin3 said:


> Need to see please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's not letting me post the pictures! I'm on my iPhone in the hotel bathroom! Any thoughts on how to get it to work? (Because my kids r going to sleep in the room...lol)


----------



## heyitsmejosh

yeah i know he was announced early but they still had the usual 3-4 celebrities Ashley and JAT signing that weekend plus mark was there. that's what i meant as an addon he didn't subtract from the normal number of people signing.

yeah its understandable that JAT isnt signing the guy is running around like crazy all day i didn't know how he did it in the past. Like i said though right now its just amy and tiya and i don't see either of them being any sort of real draw (not for me anyway) i just dont remember disney ever going that thin especially on opening weekend.. i guess im just disappointed i have no reason to camp out lol


----------



## yulilin3

KKBDisMom said:


> It's not letting me post the pictures! I'm on my iPhone in the hotel bathroom! Any thoughts on how to get it to work? (Because my kids r going to sleep in the room...lol)


Is it maybe because of wifi?Press on upload a file and then go to your gallery and pick the picture


----------



## heyitsmejosh

KKBDisMom said:


> It's not letting me post the pictures! I'm on my iPhone in the hotel bathroom! Any thoughts on how to get it to work? (Because my kids r going to sleep in the room...lol)


upload them to imgur and post the link


----------



## KKBDisMom

yulilin3 said:


> Is it maybe because of wifi?Press on upload a file and then go to your gallery and pick the picture


It's saying file is too big for the server? And that's with only trying to upload 1 pic


heyitsmejosh said:


> upload them to imgur and post the link


imgur?


----------



## hultrain

So, I'm not so familiar with DHS. Where is this "Coke bottle area" where the Vader meet up is supposed to be?  And is this the same location where he's been in the past?


----------



## yulilin3

heyitsmejosh said:


> yeah i know he was announced early but they still had the usual 3-4 celebrities Ashley and JAT signing that weekend plus mark was there. that's what i meant as an addon he didn't subtract from the normal number of people signing.
> 
> yeah its understandable that JAT isnt signing the guy is running around like crazy all day i didn't know how he did it in the past. Like i said though right now its just amy and tiya and i don't see either of them being any sort of real draw (not for me anyway) i just dont remember disney ever going that thin especially on opening weekend.. i guess im just disappointed i have no reason to camp out lol


After I replied I understood what you meant...it is strange that they only have 3 this weekend. The big rumor was that the voice actors from Clone Wars were supposed to come as well, not sure if that is true or not.
It's Amy, Tiya and Ashley


----------



## heyitsmejosh

KKBDisMom said:


> It's saying file is too big for the server? And that's with only trying to upload 1 pic
> 
> imgur?


yeah http://imgur.com/ you upload the photos and post the link its a easy way


----------



## yulilin3

KKBDisMom said:


> It's saying file is too big for the server? And that's with only trying to upload 1 pic
> 
> imgur?


can you send it to me via text...I don't mind revealing my phone number for the greater good


----------



## yulilin3

hultrain said:


> So, I'm not so familiar with DHS. Where is this "Coke bottle area" where The Vader meet up is supposed to be?  And is this the same location where he's been in the past?


It's very close. The coke bottle is right in front of where the entrance to the old Backlot Tour was. So right after TSMM and before the Splash fountain


----------



## yulilin3

@KKBDisMom if you can't upload could you tell us the autograph session times? I'll private message my phone number


----------



## KKBDisMom

http://imgur.com/XD6FCPF
http://imgur.com/T69NnWd
http://imgur.com/PALznDk
http://imgur.com/ngajaUY
http://imgur.com/iBRvFOh
http://imgur.com/DexDK6T
http://imgur.com/ShaRepn

Hope those work!


----------



## moobar25

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> according to someone we spoke to in there the characters will somehow rotate and people will know they've seen them all - finish their food and leave.  Not entirely certain how that is going to work but she seemed confident[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]
> View attachment 96070



I'm trying to catch up.  Does this mean that it's been confirmed that there will be characters inside RH? If so, do we know which characters?


----------



## heyitsmejosh

Boba Fett Stien?!?! oh man now im excited i can add it to my R2 and storm trooper


----------



## heyitsmejosh

KKBDisMom said:


> http://imgur.com/XD6FCPF
> http://imgur.com/T69NnWd
> http://imgur.com/PALznDk
> http://imgur.com/ngajaUY
> http://imgur.com/iBRvFOh
> http://imgur.com/DexDK6T
> http://imgur.com/ShaRepn
> 
> Hope those work!


great Job Thanks!! btw next time you can select all the images at once and they will upload in the same album


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3

A HUGE THANKS TO @KKBDisMom


----------



## yulilin3

_Weekend I: May 15-17_
*James Arnold Taylor (not signing)
Ian McDiarmid*: Senator/Emperor Palpatine (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_; _Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_; _Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith_, _Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back_, _Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_) *(not signing)
Amy Allen*: Aayla Secura (_Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_, _Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith_) Autograph sessions 1pm, 2:15pm and 4:30pm
*Tiya Sircar*: Sabine Wren (_Star Wars Rebels_) Autograph Sessions 3pm and 5pm
*Ashley Eckstein* (Voice of Ahsoka Tano – _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_) Autograph session 12:45pm-2:15pm
_Tie for 1st would be Tiya and Amy arrive around 5:00am. Ashley around 6:30am_

JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM sign up at Indiana Jones Theater

PMC 12:15pm and 2:30 sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC) Featuring Ezra and Sabine
4:15pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)

Star Wars Rebels The Ultimate Guide playing continuously at ABC Sound Theater from 10am until 9:30pm (30 minute show)

Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am

Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:45pm

Character locations what we have confirmed so far:
Chewbacca speeder bike across ST
Jedi Council in between One Man's Dream and TSMM (shady area to the right)
Clone Wars Blister Pack Streets of America behind the Monsters Inc meet and greet
Darth Vader old entrance to Backlot Tour 8am- 7:30pm
Queen Amidala between ABC Sound Studio Theater and the Restrooms
Disney SW Fab 4 between exit to GMR and ABC Commissary (maybe until 4pm and then Luke, Leia and the Droids take over)
Darth Maul at the exit to Darth's Mall 8am to 7:30pm
The Fetts by the Coke Bottle
Chipwoks One Man's Dream (I'm thinking outside?)
Roaming characters of the Dark Side by old Backlot Tour
Roaming Characters of the Good Guys Star Tours area


----------



## KKBDisMom

yulilin3 said:


> A HUGE THANKS TO @KKBDisMom


Yayy! Glad I could help! This board has been amazing!


----------



## JenStemp

I know this has been discussed before but I can't seem to find it. My husband and I are going to split in the morning and I am going to take our DS6 on the JTA run and get him signed up. My husband is going to take our DS2 and make a run for Chewie. I know the route for JTA but what is the best route to get to Chewie? Alsowhat time does he come out? Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

Padawan Mind Challenge Kid edition will have Ezra and Sabine


----------



## yulilin3

JenStemp said:


> I know this has been discussed before but I can't seem to find it. My husband and I are going to split in the morning and I am going to take our DS6 on the JTA run and get him signed up. My husband is going to take our DS2 and make a run for Chewie. I know the route for JTA but what is the best route to get to Chewie? Alsowhat time does he come out? Thanks


Walk down Hollywood Blvd make a left on to Commissary Lane and you'll find the end of his line. He comes out at 8am


----------



## sunnygal041

Thx sooo much!!


----------



## Cluelyss

KKBDisMom said:


> http://imgur.com/XD6FCPF
> http://imgur.com/T69NnWd
> http://imgur.com/PALznDk
> http://imgur.com/ngajaUY
> http://imgur.com/iBRvFOh
> http://imgur.com/DexDK6T
> http://imgur.com/ShaRepn
> 
> Hope those work!


Awesome - thanks!!!!


----------



## pbb322

yulilin3 said:


> Padawan Mind Challenge Kid edition will have Ezra and Sabine



This just made up my son's mind on getting in line for JTA or doing that another day and trying to get in for Padawan Mind Challenge!  So awesome!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

It looks like Darth's Mall entrance will be the actual road where the backlot tour tram used to go around the last bend of the tour.


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> This just made up my son's mind on getting in line for JTA or doing that another day and trying to get in for Padawan Mind Challenge!  So awesome!!!!


Stephanie wants to be 12 again


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Padawan Mind Challenge Kid edition will have Ezra and Sabine



Well that doesnt help me hah .  bad form Disney, everyone wants to meet them.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I know I'm being a baby, but I feel let down today.  Characterpalooza is randomizing and won't be as easy to find.  Looks like no rebels characters, still no announcement of special characters for the 24 hour event


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Gotta have the popcorn bucket and the stein!!! OMG, I'm going to spend so much money!!!


----------



## nancipants

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like Darth's Mall entrance will be the actual road where the backlot tour tram used to go around the last bend of the tour.



What I'm trying to figure out is if there will be one line for all three locations? Or three separate lines? I don't care about collectibles and that's usually the cause of most of the lines. I just want Her Universe!


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh I hope they learned from years past and actually ordered enough Millenium Falcon glow cubes and Boba Fett Steins!!! Not even gonna show my son so I don't have to deal with disappointment later. 

Thanks to all who are posting about the weekend. Looks like not much work will get done Friday as I try to (discreetly) keep up with the live reporting!


----------



## soniam

I bet @BobaFettFan will be all over that Boba Fett stein. Maybe one for Mrs BobaFettFan to help with her ear pain.

EDIT: Although it would actually probably need to have beer or liquor in it to help. I don't know if frozen lemonade would actually help or hurt an earache.


----------



## yulilin3

nancipants said:


> What I'm trying to figure out is if there will be one line for all three locations? Or three separate lines? I don't care about collectibles and that's usually the cause of most of the lines. I just want Her Universe!


I think this is why they separated the items. A lot of people don't care about collectibles and special edition so they separated the items so people that just want to shop regular items don't have to make huge lines. it looks like there will be three different check out though.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I think this is why they separated the items. A lot of people don't care about collectibles and special edition so they separated the items so people that just want to shop regular items don't have to make huge lines. it looks like there will be three different check out though.



Maybe the line(s) to get in won't be as bad because of the split.


----------



## boricuajedi

Holy $);;0) Batman, they have a lot off good stuff, like one of the poster said hopefully they will have plenty of those millenium falcom and bobba stein.


----------



## superrach

Touring Plans says crowd level of 4 on Friday at HS.  Really?  1st day of SWW?  I'm doubting that number!


----------



## 7dustya

Where is the Boba Fett Stein? I can't find the picture.


----------



## tesslor

I'm sure I just missed it somewhere, but how do you sign up for the Padawan mind challenge? Is it only on the weekends or during the week as we'll?


----------



## Itinkso

7dustya said:


> Where is the Boba Fett Stein? I can't find the picture.


It's pictured below the Darth Vader cupcake.


----------



## momofallsons

Itinkso said:


> There is a shop located to the far left of all the entrance tapstiles. You can buy items from outside of the park as well as from inside the park. The CMs in the shop will locate the item for you - we were inside the park when we remembered we needed to buy Wheezy the Penguin (older DD loves penguins) and the CM walked over to the display that was outside the park and located the last Wheezy for us.
> 
> Then the inside the park register wasn't working so the CM walked over to the outside register to complete our transaction. I can't remember if I saw MagicBands there but it's worth a try.



I'm assuming this is just for Disney items?  Don't suppose I could snag a Her Universe shirt there, could I?


----------



## Itinkso

momofallsons said:


> I'm assuming this is just for Disney items?  Don't suppose I could snag a Her Universe shirt there, could I?


No, it just the typical "at the front of the park" shop.


----------



## bgg319

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I know I'm being a baby, but I feel let down today.  Characterpalooza is randomizing and won't be as easy to find.  Looks like no rebels characters, still no announcement of special characters for the 24 hour event



Randomizing?


----------



## Dugette

We're leaving in the morning, so just wanted to say a quick thank you to all of you that contribute to this thread.  Thanks especially to @yulilin3 for making this a great source of information and excitement.  Thanks to this thread, we have an amazing trip planned with all the character meals, RH, FtF, etc. I'm bummed that characterpalooza isn't happening now, as I was excited to try that, but this thread was even where I found that out.  So, thanks all and hope to see some of you at the Chewie Run on Friday! Yay for the Guinea Pig DISers Strike Back garrison (weekends 1 & 2)!


----------



## R2D2

From the map, it looks like it could just be the one entrance to Darth's Mall, perhaps with multiple checkouts. 

I understand the idea of having multiple entrances because of some people wanting LE items. But if you want to visit the 2 non-LE sections, it wouldn't make sense to have to wait in line 2 separate times.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

bgg319 said:


> Randomizing?



Kennythepirate reported that it has started to happen at different places in DHS and at different times.  So it will be really difficult to anticipate where/when it will be so you can attend.


----------



## MooksterL1

Loooove the mani pedi!!


----------



## Itinkso

Before the Friday frenzy begins: here is info for *SWW II Garrison: DISers Strike Back. *

*Please pick up your 'I'm Celebrating' button at your resort or at the front of the park.*
*_____________________________________________________________
***SWW DISmeet Info from yulilin*

There will be 2 meets every Saturday and 1 on Sunday.

Every Saturday:
~ After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.

Yulilin's Cantina Meets!!
~ Before Fireworks: around 8:00 p.m. we'll be at the area around Echo Lake across from 50s Prime Time. We will be there all the way until 10:00 p.m. ~ BYOB&D: Bring Your Own Beverages and Desserts!


Every Sunday:
~ After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.

My DD14 and I will be at DHS every Saturday and Sunday so if anyone wants to meet at a different time let me know. I'll only be going to the first Friday for my character challenge.*

*@yulilin3 - 23, 24 (RH)
@The Sunrise Student - 22, 23 (SciFi, FTF DP), 24
@ebtbmom - 24
@lovethattink - 22, 23, 24
@msmama - 22 (SciFi), 23 (RH)
@JaimeA - 23, 24 (SciFi)
@ConnieB - 22, 23, 24
@xxpunkstar6xx - 22 (FTF) [May 25 (SciFi, RH)]
@The Fans - 22 (H&V)
@xApril - 22, 23
@jar - 22, 23, 24
@AriesAriel -23, 24
@bperk3 - 24 (H&V)
@stardam - 22, 23, 24
@PiperGirlInWondrland - 22, 23 (FTF DP), 24
@dmband - 22, 23, 24
@MunchkinandSugarBear - 22, 23, 24
@Greenfairy - 22, 23, 24
@jillmc40 - 22 (SciFi), 23 (H&V), 24
@Cshel85 - 22, 23, 24
@volfan1978 - 22, 23, 24
@dkfajr1 - 22 (FTF), 23 (RH), 24 [May 25 (SciFi)]
@sairell - 22 [May 21 (SciFi, H&V)]
@Brandiwlf - 22 (SciFi, H&V, RH)
@Nello - 23, 24
@Nhebron - 23, 24
@Pygmypuff07 - 22, 23, 24 [May 25 (SciFi)]
@ArielRae - 23
@williamscm3 - 22 (SciFi, FTF), 24 (H&V)
@Mommy2TwoMickeys - 22
@jennab113 - 23
@drlaurafsu - 22, 24 (FTF) [May 21 (SciFi)]
@Dugette - 23 (FTF DP, RH), 24 (H&V)
@mykidsrqts - 22, 23, 24 [May 21 (H&V)]
@JessP81 - 22 (FTF) [May 20 (SciFi), (H&V)]
@gretchnh - 22
@slaveone - 23
@AdamsPrincess - 23, 24 (H&V)
@wlogarbo - 23, 24 [May 27 (H&V)]
@mrscoachtravis - 22, 23, 24
@R2D2 - 22, 23, 24
@Phelpsie70 - 22, 24 (FTF)
@alafond83 - 22 (SciFi, RH)
@ethanwa - 23 (FTF DP)
@JayLeeJay - 23 (FTF DP), 24 (SciFi, H&V, RH)
@Dave Tis - 22 (FTF DP)
@inkedupmomma - 22
@AngiTN - 23 (H&V), 24 (FTF DP, RH)
@ogalban - 22 (SciFi, FTF DP), 23, 24
@delmar411 - 22, 23
@aggiejnny - 22 (SciFi)
@Cynister - 24 (VIP) [May 21 (H&V), 25 (SciFi)]
@FoolishMortal82 - 24 (FTF, RH) [May 20 (H&V), 26 (SciFi)]
@teeveejunkee - 23
@TXMemaw - 22 (RH), 23 (H&V), 24 (VIP)
@MissTiss - 23 (SciFi, RH), 24 (H&V)
@Wendydagny - 23 ( FTF, RH)
@NebrMom - 23
@OhioStateBuckeye - 22, 23, 24
@ginmcgin - 22 (FTF DP), 23, 24
@7dustya - 22, 23 (H&V, RH)
@jeanneg4of4 - 22, 23 (H&V), 24
*


----------



## wdhinn89

Itinkso said:


> Before the Friday frenzy begins: here is info for *SWW II Garrison: DISers Strike Back. *
> 
> *Please pick up your 'I'm Celebrating' button at your resort or at the front of the park.*
> *_____________________________________________________________*
> ****SWW DISmeet Info from yulilin**
> 
> *There will be 2 meets every Saturday and 1 on Sunday.*
> 
> *Every Saturday:*
> *~ After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.*
> 
> *Yulilin's Cantina Meets!!*
> *~ Before Fireworks: around 8:00 p.m. we'll be at the area around Echo Lake across from 50s Prime Time. We will be there all the way until 10:00 p.m. ~ BYOB&D: Bring Your Own Beverages and Desserts!*
> 
> 
> *Every Sunday:*
> *~ After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.*
> 
> *My DD14 and I will be at DHS every Saturday and Sunday so if anyone wants to meet at a different time let me know. I'll only be going to the first Friday for my character challenge.*
> 
> *@yulilin3 - 23, 24 (RH)
> @The Sunrise Student - 22, 23 (SciFi, FTF DP), 24
> @ebtbmom - 24
> @lovethattink - 22, 23, 24
> @msmama - 22 (SciFi), 23 (RH)
> @JaimeA - 23, 24 (SciFi)
> @ConnieB - 22, 23, 24
> @xxpunkstar6xx - 22 (FTF) [May 25 (SciFi, RH)]
> @The Fans - 22 (H&V)
> @xApril - 22, 23
> @jar - 22, 23, 24
> @AriesAriel -23, 24
> @bperk3 - 24 (H&V)
> @stardam - 22, 23, 24
> @PiperGirlInWondrland - 22, 23 (FTF DP), 24
> @dmband - 22, 23, 24
> @MunchkinandSugarBear - 22, 23, 24
> @Greenfairy - 22, 23, 24
> @jillmc40 - 22 (SciFi), 23 (H&V), 24
> @Cshel85 - 22, 23, 24
> @volfan1978 - 22, 23, 24
> @dkfajr1 - 22 (FTF), 23 (RH), 24 [May 25 (SciFi)]
> @sairell - 22 [May 21 (SciFi, H&V)]
> @Brandiwlf - 22 (SciFi, H&V, RH)
> @Nello - 23, 24
> @Nhebron - 23, 24
> @Pygmypuff07 - 22, 23, 24 [May 25 (SciFi)]
> @ArielRae - 23
> @williamscm3 - 22 (SciFi, FTF), 24 (H&V)
> @Mommy2TwoMickeys - 22
> @jennab113 - 23
> @drlaurafsu - 22, 24 (FTF) [May 21 (SciFi)]
> @Dugette - 23 (FTF DP, RH), 24 (H&V)
> @mykidsrqts - 22, 23, 24 [May 21 (H&V)]
> @JessP81 - 22 (FTF) [May 20 (SciFi), (H&V)]
> @gretchnh - 22
> @slaveone - 23
> @AdamsPrincess - 23, 24 (H&V)
> @wlogarbo - 23, 24 [May 27 (H&V)]
> @mrscoachtravis - 22, 23, 24
> @R2D2 - 22, 23, 24
> @Phelpsie70 - 22, 24 (FTF)
> @alafond83 - 22 (SciFi, RH)
> @ethanwa - 23 (FTF DP)
> @JayLeeJay - 23 (FTF DP), 24 (SciFi, H&V, RH)
> @Dave Tis - 22 (FTF DP)
> @inkedupmomma - 22
> @AngiTN - 23 (H&V), 24 (FTF DP, RH)
> @ogalban - 22 (SciFi, FTF DP), 23, 24
> @delmar411 - 22, 23
> @aggiejnny - 22 (SciFi)
> @Cynister - 24 (VIP) [May 21 (H&V), 25 (SciFi)]
> @FoolishMortal82 - 24 (FTF, RH) [May 20 (H&V), 26 (SciFi)]
> @teeveejunkee - 23
> @TXMemaw - 22 (RH), 23 (H&V), 24 (VIP)
> @MissTiss - 23 (SciFi, RH), 24 (H&V)
> @Wendydagny - 23 ( FTF, RH)
> @NebrMom - 23
> @OhioStateBuckeye - 22, 23, 24
> @ginmcgin - 22 (FTF DP), 23, 24
> @7dustya - 22, 23 (H&V, RH)
> @jeanneg4of4 - 22, 23 (H&V), 24
> *


Thank you for the info!.


----------



## seigyoku

Well, let's get the grumpy stuff out of the way:

Plane was delayed, delayed, DELAYED, towbar BROKE, delayed, got in over 90 minutes late. Rental car place was in the middle of nowhere. Found out about Characterpalooza changes, lovely RIGHT before I go. And I just had to remote into work computer, so it is 1 AM and I am still awake with my Galactic Breakfast reservations at 9:20!  Eeps.

But I am at WDW (All-Star Sports is... interesting?) and I got the bread service at the Sanaa lounge. Tomorrow, SW meals and all non-SW stuff at DHS CAN I DO THIS?

(Yes?)


----------



## NebrMom

Does anyone know how long the kids Padewan Mind Challenge takes, assuming we get signed up in time in the morning? Also, since it looks like there is only two sessions of it, does it fill up faster than the Jedi training Academy?


----------



## Phelpsie70

NebrMom said:


> Does anyone know how long the kids Padewan Mind Challenge takes, assuming we get signed up in time in the morning? Also, since it looks like there is only two sessions of it, does it fill up faster than the Jedi training Academy?



We have done the Padawan Challenge twice and there has never been a line to sign up for it.  People seem way more interested in JTA.  My son had a ball the first time, not so much the second (a lot more younger kids the second time - he was 11).  I don't believe it took more than 20-25 minutes for the challenge itself but you do have to get there early for them to get the kids organized and then walk them over to the stage so altogether I'd plan at least an hour.


----------



## yulilin3

superrach said:


> Touring Plans says crowd level of 4 on Friday at HS.  Really?  1st day of SWW?  I'm doubting that number!


I wish 



tesslor said:


> I'm sure I just missed it somewhere, but how do you sign up for the Padawan mind challenge? Is it only on the weekends or during the week as we'll?


ABC Sound Studio in the morning only during SWW



Dugette said:


> We're leaving in the morning, so just wanted to say a quick thank you to all of you that contribute to this thread.  Thanks especially to @yulilin3 for making this a great source of information and excitement.  Thanks to this thread, we have an amazing trip planned with all the character meals, RH, FtF, etc. I'm bummed that characterpalooza isn't happening now, as I was excited to try that, but this thread was even where I found that out.  So, thanks all and hope to see some of you at the Chewie Run on Friday! Yay for the Guinea Pig DISers Strike Back garrison (weekends 1 & 2)!


You are very welcome, I'm happy I was helpful and can't wait to meet you in person




R2D2 said:


> From the map, it looks like it could just be the one entrance to Darth's Mall, perhaps with multiple checkouts.
> 
> I understand the idea of having multiple entrances because of some people wanting LE items. But if you want to visit the 2 non-LE sections, it wouldn't make sense to have to wait in line 2 separate times.


One of the two non LE merchandise locations is the prop shop. This is the open gift shop right across from Studio Catering Co. Of there is a line there it will be just to pay since it's an open area store. I'll see if I find pictures of it




seigyoku said:


> Well, let's get the grumpy stuff out of the way:
> 
> Plane was delayed, delayed, DELAYED, towbar BROKE, delayed, got in over 90 minutes late. Rental car place was in the middle of nowhere. Found out about Characterpalooza changes, lovely RIGHT before I go. And I just had to remote into work computer, so it is 1 AM and I am still awake with my Galactic Breakfast reservations at 9:20!  Eeps.
> 
> But I am at WDW (All-Star Sports is... interesting?) and I got the bread service at the Sanaa lounge. Tomorrow, SW meals and all non-SW stuff at DHS CAN I DO THIS?
> 
> (Yes?)


I could go to Sanaa just for their bread service. I'm happy you made it, Here's where the fun begins!!


----------



## ArielRae

Once someone knows please post the best path to take to Darth's Mall in the morning since it looks like it's entrance is closer to the Streets of America then Pixar Place.


----------



## yulilin3

ArielRae said:


> Once someone knows please post the best path to take to Darth's Mall in the morning since it looks like it's entrance is closer to the Streets of America then Pixar Place.


used a pedometer map and going from the entrance thru PicXar Place to the entrance to Darth's Mall is 0.32 miles
from the entrance to Commissary Lane to Darth's Mall 0.29 miles
It looks like Commissary lane will be better and maybe less traffic cause of TSMM


----------



## tlh0726

Can you sign up kids to march in the parade?


----------



## yulilin3

This is it gang, twas the night (day) before the first SWW of 2015. I'm going to get a little sappy. I would like to thank all of you for contributing to this thread for 9 months and counting. To all of you SWW virgins, the newbies, the lurkers that came out, thank you for all of your questions, it's keeps the event fresh in my eyes, I always love to see and feel the excitement of people going to this for the first time. To all of you pros, the ones who have done SWW and have insight into the event. Thank you for all of your tips and suggestions, for your reports on past experiences, it helps a whole lot. To all of you that have helped this thread for the last couple of years, thank you for your time and expertise. To my unnamed inside sources, thank you for providing that extra bit of info when TWDWC doesn't want to budge, I truly appreciate it.  Especially to @Itinkso even though she's not coming to SWW this year she has taken time out of her day to manage the Roll Call thread and done an awesome job of updating everyones plans not once, or twice but many three times or more (pointing at myself  )
And to all:THANK YOU for keeping this thread positive in a world where being negative is becoming the norm. 
Can't wait to read all of your reports, have a last look at the general tips, they really do help.
I've said it before but I've been thru a lot in my personal life this past year and you guys have been a great therapy for me. Can't wait to meet as many of you as possible...Mat the Force Be With You...Always
So this is the last TBT for SWW 2015, my kids with Vader SWW 2009


----------



## yulilin3

tlh0726 said:


> Can you sign up kids to march in the parade?


no, that's done at random, they pick kids in the morning around the entrance of the park and around the Star Tours area.


----------



## tlh0726

yulilin3 said:


> no, that's done at random, they pick kids in the morning around the entrance of the park and around the Star Tours area.


 So kids should be dressed the part?


----------



## yulilin3

tlh0726 said:


> So kids should be dressed the part?


they look for kids that are wearing SW clothing or a costume, that seem enthusiastic about SW. They will give them the Jedi Robes and a lightsaber to wear  while marching in the parade. Word of caution, the kids and parents stay in direct sun for about 30 minutes while the parade goes thru and the welcome show is over.


----------



## Tltorrez

msmama said:


> I ended up with too many Star wars clothes, and not enough for the rest of my trip!"



I've seen a lot of SW clothes in the other parks this week.


----------



## delmar411

Tbt to probably my fave picture of my older son at SWW.
  A huge  to @yulilin3 for all the time spent putting this theead/group together each year! Even as an old 'pro' at the weekends, I learn something new here and always get super pumped up just reading about all the plans and excitement!


----------



## NebrMom

Phelpsie70 said:


> We have done the Padawan Challenge twice and there has never been a line to sign up for it.  People seem way more interested in JTA.  My son had a ball the first time, not so much the second (a lot more younger kids the second time - he was 11).  I don't believe it took more than 20-25 minutes for the challenge itself but you do have to get there early for them to get the kids organized and then walk them over to the stage so altogether I'd plan at least an hour.


Thanks, my DD8 knows the original three movies by heart (her dad told them as bedtime stories since she was 2) and this year has really gotten into the Star Wars Rebels. Actually, being able to meet Ezra and Sabine is one of the main reasons  I am thinking of adding it to the schedule. (I asked her the other day if Chopper was her favorite and she replied, "Actually, it's Sabine. She is just so cool!" However, I believe she has only watched the prequels maybe once so doesn't know them at all. Did it seem like there were tough questions? Still not sure about it, she can get stage fright. Advice?


----------



## ArielRae

yulilin3 said:


> used a pedometer map and going from the entrance thru PicXar Place to the entrance to Darth's Mall is 0.32 miles
> from the entrance to Commissary Lane to Darth's Mall 0.29 miles
> It looks like Commissary lane will be better and maybe less traffic cause of TSMM



Wow Thanks!  Can't believe you mapped it by pedometer.


----------



## Tltorrez

ghornett said:


> No Oz fast pass. Awesome.



I'm 0 for 2 on Oz for my parents. Did anyone have any luck at 30 days?

@yulilin3 how early will they need to line up standby? I'm thinking people will start lining up as soon as the previous show enters, maybe? Will they clear the theater for the previous show completely? Meaning those guests would be at the end of the line for the next show?


----------



## SnowyWhite

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter will be taking A LOT of pictures, really she goes overboard. I'll try and post a couple here and there with my crappy phone camera but the majority will be up by Monday morning. I've already cleared space in my photobucket


Great!  Looking forward to seeing your pictures.  Have a super trip!


----------



## yulilin3

ArielRae said:


> Wow Thanks!  Can't believe you mapped it by pedometer.


I love using this site
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/
Is that nerdy?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I must have a Millenium Falcon glow cube. I suppose I can assume they won't sell out on Friday.


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> I'm 0 for 2 on Oz for my parents. Did anyone have any luck at 30 days?
> 
> @yulilin3 how early will they need to line up standby? I'm thinking people will start lining up as soon as the previous show enters, maybe? Will they clear the theater for the previous show completely? Meaning those guests would be at the end of the line for the next show?


Yes they will not allow anyone to stay inside the theater before the next show, this happens with all the shows, so people that where inside for SotS would have to come out and make the line for Conversation with Oz. As to what time to line up, at least an hour and a half?
This is what happened last year with Conversation with Hamill:
People without fp, right at rope drop, went straight to the theater to line up for his show. CM were there and all the standbys that showed up that early were handed a return standby time. Meaning that if you had this ticket you would be guaranteed to get inside the theater after VIP and fps went in. I'm hoping that's what they do this year and that way people don't have to line up so early.
So what I would do is go straight to TotS at rope drop and see if they are giving out standby tickets.


----------



## Phelpsie70

NebrMom said:


> Thanks, my DD8 knows the original three movies by heart (her dad told them as bedtime stories since she was 2) and this year has really gotten into the Star Wars Rebels. Actually, being able to meet Ezra and Sabine is one of the main reasons  I am thinking of adding it to the schedule. (I asked her the other day if Chopper was her favorite and she replied, "Actually, it's Sabine. She is just so cool!" However, I believe she has only watched the prequels maybe once so doesn't know them at all. Did it seem like there were tough questions? Still not sure about it, she can get stage fright. Advice?



The questions were not tough. They give each child two light sabers, a red and a blue. They ask a question and the kids choose one of two answers by holding up either the red or blue saber. They will show snippets of movies on the screen behind the stage and ask questions based on the clip. Like who is this droid? And then give two options and you hold up red for R2 and blue for 3po.  It is all very kind if anyone gets one wrong. My son won the first year when he was nine (no prize, just bragging rights) but when he did it two years later he felt they allowed the younger kids to cheat and not get eliminated when they chose a wrong answer. I thought that was nice, but to an 11 year old boy, not so much...


----------



## CheshireCrazy

I've already warned my friends, I may have a meltdown if I don't get a Boba Fett stein. It looks awesome!


----------



## yulilin3

NebrMom said:


> Thanks, my DD8 knows the original three movies by heart (her dad told them as bedtime stories since she was 2) and this year has really gotten into the Star Wars Rebels. Actually, being able to meet Ezra and Sabine is one of the main reasons  I am thinking of adding it to the schedule. (I asked her the other day if Chopper was her favorite and she replied, "Actually, it's Sabine. She is just so cool!" However, I believe she has only watched the prequels maybe once so doesn't know them at all. Did it seem like there were tough questions? Still not sure about it, she can get stage fright. Advice?


the questions do get harder but in the end everyone wins. It can be intimidating especially being on that big stage so you would have to make that choice. Maybe show her some previous videos of PMC and tell her she will be on stage all the time and you will be watching from the crowd


----------



## msmama

@yulilin3 - What days will your daughter be wearing her Sabine outfit?  The way our schedule looks I'm not sure we're going to make it to ant Dis meet and greets week 1 but I really want to see her costume!!  We may make them week 2.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

msmama said:


> @yulilin3 - What days will your daughter be wearing her Sabine outfit?  The way our schedule looks I'm not sure we're going to make it to ant Dis meet and greets week 1 but I really want to see her costume!!  We may make them week 2.



Ooh yeah, @yulilin3 , I could meet your daughter instead of the real sabine!  Haha, she better be ready for lots of weirdos coming up asking for pictures.  

*disclaimer:  calling myself and my group weirdos, not the poster I quoted.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> @yulilin3 - What days will your daughter be wearing her Sabine outfit?  The way our schedule looks I'm not sure we're going to make it to ant Dis meet and greets week 1 but I really want to see her costume!!  We may make them week 2.


the plan is tomorrow. She's wearing it once every weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ooh yeah, @yulilin3 , I could meet your daughter instead of the real sabine!  Haha, she better be ready for lots of weirdos coming up asking for pictures.
> 
> *disclaimer:  calling myself and my group weirdos, not the poster I quoted.


Her biggest fear is that no one will ask for her picture or think her costume is good. She's a perfectionist. She basically made the entire thing I only helped with the belt and holsters.
I told her people would come ask for a picture but she doesn't believe me


----------



## cinder-ellah

At PDX, got my coffee, getting ready to board. We're sooooo excited !
I'll be at SWW,  May 16th, official Guinea Pig, will try to keep intouch, thanks for all the info, looking forward to meeting you !


----------



## msmama

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ooh yeah, @yulilin3 , I could meet your daughter instead of the real sabine!  Haha, she better be ready for lots of weirdos coming up asking for pictures.
> 
> *disclaimer:  calling myself and my group weirdos, not the poster I quoted.



Totally OK to call me a weirdo. I own my weirdness, lol.  

Kind of OT, but I've been working with a new-ish friend on PTA stuff at my sons school and yesterday I told her I wasn't going to be around next week.  She asked, "are you going to Disney."  I said yes.  She then immediately asked if it was Star Wars time.  Apparently I'm nothing if not predictable!!


----------



## yulilin3

If you are thirsty then you are already dehydrated. Drink water, often


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


>


for anyone that hasn't seen the map, courtesy of @KKBDisMom  it's on page 731


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy birthday to George Lucas- without whom we wouldn't have something so cool to obsess over


----------



## AngiTN

Had to share DGD's autograph book. We are using it for the entire trip, not just SWW. It's "Star Wars Season" at Disney so I figure it works fine. Can't wait to see what the characters outside of HS think about it.


----------



## jar

Yuli - your updates to your initial post are terrific and THE resource that I regularly go back to.  Is there any way to note what the new updates are when you update that page?  I see you updated it yesterday, for example, but can't find what's new from the last time I read it.  Thanks.


----------



## jar

Phelpsie70 said:


> The questions were not tough. They give each child two light sabers, a red and a blue. They ask a question and the kids choose one of two answers by holding up either the red or blue saber. They will show snippets of movies on the screen behind the stage and ask questions based on the clip. Like who is this droid? And then give two options and you hold up red for R2 and blue for 3po.  It is all very kind if anyone gets one wrong. My son won the first year when he was nine (no prize, just bragging rights) but when he did it two years later he felt they allowed the younger kids to cheat and not get eliminated when they chose a wrong answer. I thought that was nice, but to an 11 year old boy, not so much...




DS was frustrated three years ago (at 8) when he did this because he felt that kids were cheating (such as by waiting until after they saw what everyone else answered before making their choice) and he really wanted it to be a genuine test of SW knowledge.  Not sure he'll do it at 11 this year.


----------



## yulilin3

jar said:


> Yuli - your updates to your initial post are terrific and THE resource that I regularly go back to.  Is there any way to note what the new updates are when you update that page?  I see you updated it yesterday, for example, but can't find what's new from the last time I read it.  Thanks.


I guess I could change the color temporarily to blue or something for new updates and leave it blue for a day and then change it to red.
Yesterday I updated the celebrity autograph times for weekend 1


----------



## jennab113

In line to check in at the Galactic Gathering!


----------



## tschaan

Any chance of buying the SWW autograph book on Thursday May 21? We want to make the Chewie fast walk on Friday morning, but don't want to miss his autograph.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Her biggest fear is that no one will ask for her picture or think her costume is good. She's a perfectionist. She basically made the entire thing I only helped with the belt and holsters.
> I told her people would come ask for a picture but she doesn't believe me



If she wears it Saturday or Sunday of weekend II (when the dissers are striking back) I'll definitely ask for one of I can find her


----------



## mmafan

jennab113 said:


> In line to check in at the Galactic Gathering!


line doesn't look that long....have fun...


----------



## wdhinn89

Thank you so much Yulilin3 for all your hard work and information!  I know this trip would not be half as great with out all your knowledge, help and information.  

 We leave tomorrow night and will not arrive at MCO until 12:45am so we are spending our first night at the Hyatt Airport Hotel.  In the morning, we will take the magical express to the Contemporary and check in.  Hopefully our room will be ready and then we will head over to HS.  Unfortunately, we will miss the parade because my family will never be up and out early enough but we still have a great day planned and looking forward to the fireworks. The worst part is that I will miss the lunch time meet up and there is not a night time meet up on the 16th but I will definitely be looking for Yulilin3 and everybody else.  We have  FP+ for SotS, RH at 4:10, and a SciFi Dinner at 6:00 so hopefully I will run into some fellow Dissers.  I will be drooling over this thread tomorrow during the day to hear every bodies experiences and tips.  Enjoy everyone and May the Force Be with you !


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If she wears it Saturday or Sunday of weekend II (when the dissers are striking back) I'll definitely ask for one of I can find her


she will definitely wear it Saturday or Sunday of weekend II


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> If you are thirsty then you are already dehydrated. Drink water, often



These pumba safety messages are one of my favorite things! I heart pumba



jennab113 said:


> In line to check in at the Galactic Gathering!



Keep us updated!  Could you check to see what characters are available and let me know?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Jumping on quickly while in line for Tiana.  The shop location between Mike and Sulley and the Studio Catering food place has switched over to mainly SW merchandise with some cool decorations.  I am fairly sure it is one of the 3 shops you can easily enter it and purchase without going into or near the old backlot shops...not sure if that helps at all but though I would throw it out there.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> In line to check in at the Galactic Gathering!


so the line is definitely on the street where the tram used to go...Have fun, thanks for the pic


----------



## yulilin3

tschaan said:


> Any chance of buying the SWW autograph book on Thursday May 21? We want to make the Chewie fast walk on Friday morning, but don't want to miss his autograph.


no, they only sell it during SWW. But there are 2 gift shops outside the park that will have them available before the park opens


----------



## yulilin3

wdhinn89 said:


> Thank you so much Yulilin3 for all your hard work and information!  I know this trip would not be half as great with out all your knowledge, help and information.
> 
> We leave tomorrow night and will not arrive at MCO until 12:45am so we are spending our first night at the Hyatt Airport Hotel.  In the morning, we will take the magical express to the Contemporary and check in.  Hopefully our room will be ready and then we will head over to HS.  Unfortunately, we will miss the parade because my family will never be up and out early enough but we still have a great day planned and looking forward to the fireworks. The worst part is that I will miss the lunch time meet up and there is not a night time meet up on the 16th but I will definitely be looking for Yulilin3 and everybody else.  We have  FP+ for SotS, RH at 4:10, and a SciFi Dinner at 6:00 so hopefully I will run into some fellow Dissers.  I will be drooling over this thread tomorrow during the day to hear every bodies experiences and tips.  Enjoy everyone and May the Force Be with you !


see you at SotS . I can swing by before the dessert party if you want meet somewhere


----------



## jennab113

Yeah, that was the line to check in, then walked around the back to X-wing collectibles. The line back here is much longer. 

Here's the list of the LE stuff they have as of this morning.


----------



## HCinKC

Sorry no time to read, but in case no one posted, a CM who knew a lot told me Ezra, Sabine, and chopper ARE doing a m&g!


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Jumping on quickly while in line for Tiana.  The shop location between Mike and Sulley and the Studio Catering food place has switched over to mainly SW merchandise with some cool decorations.  I am fairly sure it is one of the 3 shops you can easily enter it and purchase without going into or near the old backlot shops...not sure if that helps at all but though I would throw it out there.


Yes, thank you. This is the prop shop that shows on the SWW map. Have fun, Tiana is my favorite Disney princess


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Sorry no time to read, but in case no one posted, a CM who knew a lot told me Ezra, Sabine, and chopper ARE doing a m&g!


aaaaahhhhH!!!!!!!!!!!!! where??


----------



## yulilin3

thanks @jennab113  just reposting it


----------



## jennab113

I'll post more pics inside. Feel free to repost any of them. It's just quicker for me to upload them as I take them.


----------



## inkedupmomma

About 40 minutes until we arrive!! Thought yall would appreciate my #SWW2015 nails! Can't wait for tomorrow, hope to meet some of yall!!


----------



## coluk003

@yulilin3  about the only thing I want to do for sure as far as pictures for me is the Chewie run. On the maps where is that located exactly? Would it still be wise that you go all the way down dhs Main Street (sorry just woke up don't remember the name) hang a left at the stage, past the restaurants on the right? It's been years since I've been in dhs, so across from scifi was the American idol experience, am I in the right area?

As far as knowing if that's the correct route I have to wait for someone's report on Friday. Figured I'd get it out now as it might get lost in the posts Friday.

Thank you


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> @yulilin3  about the only thing I want to do for sure as far as pictures for me is the Chewie run. On the maps where is that located exactly? Would it still be wise that you go all the way down dhs Main Street (sorry just woke up don't remember the name) hang a left at the stage, past the restaurants on the right? It's been years since I've been in dhs, so across from scifi was the American idol experience, am I in the right area?
> 
> As far as knowing if that's the correct route I have to wait for someone's report on Friday. Figured I'd get it out now as it might get lost in the posts Friday.
> 
> Thank you


yes


----------



## pclvnmcky88

We are going to SWW on Weekend II and I know that people have been asking about standby for the Frank Oz show, but what about the Warwick Davis show? I wasn't able to snag FP so should we still show up an hour and a half to get in line for his show?


----------



## yulilin3

pclvnmcky88 said:


> We are going to SWW on Weekend II and I know that people have been asking about standby for the Frank Oz show, but what about the Warwick Davis show? I wasn't able to snag FP so should we still show up an hour and a half to get in line for his show?


At least an hour before to make sure you make it inside


----------



## jar

yulilin3 said:


> I guess I could change the color temporarily to blue or something for new updates and leave it blue for a day and then change it to red.
> Yesterday I updated the celebrity autograph times for weekend 1



Yes, putting new updates in a different color or bold for a day or so would be perfect -- then we can scan your initial post each day and see exactly what's new.


----------



## jimim

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> but wait there's more Rebel Hanger interiors....seriously DH has a photography addiction!....
> 
> View attachment 96163
> 
> View attachment 96164
> 
> View attachment 96165
> 
> View attachment 96166
> 
> interesting Fact about the next picture - these wrapped up items the decorators *think*  will be placed on the tables as center pieces sort of but they weren't sure.....
> 
> View attachment 96167


sweet.  i'll have to get my kid up on his "mine, take home" 2 year old lingo so i can maybe leave with one.  how could a cast member say no to a cute 2 year old!  lol


----------



## yulilin3

credential for Galactic Gathering with the name of the person scratched off


----------



## sunnygal041

yulilin3 said:


> This is it gang, twas the night (day) before the first SWW of 2015. I'm going to get a little sappy. I would like to thank all of you for contributing to this thread for 9 months and counting. To all of you SWW virgins, the newbies, the lurkers that came out, thank you for all of your questions, it's keeps the event fresh in my eyes, I always love to see and feel the excitement of people going to this for the first time. To all of you pros, the ones who have done SWW and have insight into the event. Thank you for all of your tips and suggestions, for your reports on past experiences, it helps a whole lot. To all of you that have helped this thread for the last couple of years, thank you for your time and expertise. To my unnamed inside sources, thank you for providing that extra bit of info when TWDWC doesn't want to budge, I truly appreciate it.  Especially to @Itinkso even though she's not coming to SWW this year she has taken time out of her day to manage the Roll Call thread and done an awesome job of updating everyones plans not once, or twice but many three times or more (pointing at myself  )
> And to all:THANK YOU for keeping this thread positive in a world where being negative is becoming the norm.
> Can't wait to read all of your reports, have a last look at the general tips, they really do help.
> I've said it before but I've been thru a lot in my personal life this past year and you guys have been a great therapy for me. Can't wait to meet as many of you as possible...Mat the Force Be With You...Always
> So this is the last TBT for SWW 2015, my kids with Vader SWW 2009
> View attachment 96240


 
I just want to thank you sooo very much for all that you have done and continue to do. I look forward to meeting my fellow guinea pigs this weekend. Safe travels to all!


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> Attention Annual Passholders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bring a Piece of Star Wars Weekends Home*
> Passholders: Don't miss your chance to collect a complimentary set of _Star Wars_ Weekends posters—a different one for all 5 exciting weekends! Available in limited quantities, each poster features popular characters from a galaxy far, far away and can be found while supplies last at Mickey Ave between One Man's Dream and Toy Story Mania every Friday, Saturday and Sunday from May 15 to June 14, 2015!
> 
> Please note: You must have your Annual Pass and corresponding photo ID on hand to collect your poster—one available per Passholder per weekend of the event.



Is this location a shop? Or a kiosk or what?


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> Is this location a shop? Or a kiosk or what?


a kiosk close to the Jedi Council meet and greet. Also they are giving the same posters to DVC members at the DVC kiosks only at DHS


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> seriously I was just thinking of doing the Chewie run and then going to pick up the poster and then keep going on my character hunt. I think this is Disney's answer to APs not being able to book fp more than 30 days ahead and missing the Frank Oz fp completely



I was just thinking the same thing. I can line up for Mickey/Minnie while my parents go get the posters.


----------



## jennab113

The doors are open! But I am about 10 people back from getting in. 

Dis keeps saying my pics are too big, so I made a folder on photobucket. Feel free to repost anything. http://s13.photobucket.com/user/veefs/library/galactic gathering


----------



## Delilah1310

HCinKC said:


> Sorry no time to read, but in case no one posted, a CM who knew a lot told me Ezra, Sabine, and chopper ARE doing a m&g!



Like X 1 million!!!!
Hope this is true! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Delilah1310

jennab113 said:


> The doors are open! But I am about 10 people back from getting in.
> 
> Dis keeps saying my pics are too big, so I made a folder on photobucket. Feel free to repost anything. http://s13.photobucket.com/user/veefs/library/galactic gathering



Argh!!! I'm all nervous-excited like I'm there too!!!
Have fun everyone! 
Hope you get what you want!


----------



## yulilin3

from @lovethattink  There are 2 lines to go into Darth's Mall, one that goes into the collectibles store (what used to be the last room of the queue to Backlot tour with all the props) and the other to the general merchandise, HU, build a droid/lightsaber (what used to be the AFI exhibit and gift shop at the end of Backlot Tour)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

HCinKC said:


> Sorry no time to read, but in case no one posted, a CM who knew a lot told me Ezra, Sabine, and chopper ARE doing a m&g!



I almost just feel off my chair!!!!!! Pleeeeeease tell me this is fact!!!!!


----------



## jimim

anyone see any of the LE artwork from wilson or any of the other disney artists for this years sww?


----------



## yulilin3

Darth Maul meet and greet?? do they want us to die??


----------



## heyitsmejosh

i was going to wait till saturday to go but man i really want to go tomorrow


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Darth's Maul meet and greet?? do they want us to die??



What does this mean???


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sorry everyone, you'll all have to deal with my crazy today.  Got myself all worked up with the possibility of meeting chopper.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What does this mean???


it looks like the meet and greet area for Darth Maul


----------



## jtowntoflorida

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What does this mean???


 
Because it's in the wide open sunlight, no shade, beating down without any respite.

Hopefully they're going to be putting up a tent or umbrellas or something.  I can't imagine how the character will keep his makeup on!


----------



## keishashadow

as it was put earlier

squeeeeeee!

floored to snag a breakfast on our day 5/17 @ 8 am

my question is will there be a separate park entrance line for those with early ADRs? 

After a few incidents with rather lax crowd control outside MGMi've deliberately taken to skipping the opening and arriving around 9 am.


----------



## yulilin3

from Her Universe fb page


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> as it was put earlier
> 
> squeeeeeee!
> 
> floored to snag a breakfast on our day 5/17 @ 8 am
> 
> my question is will there be a separate park entrance line for those with early ADRs?
> 
> After a few incidents with rather lax crowd control outside MGMi've deliberately taken to skipping the opening and arriving around 9 am.


not during the weekends, since the park opens before 8am


----------



## jennab113

Stupid photobucket won't let me put anymore pictures in that folder, so new album with the inside of X-wing collectibles. Currently standing in line here. 
http://s13.photobucket.com/user/veefs/library/gg2


----------



## Tltorrez

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> but wait there's more Rebel Hanger interiors....seriously DH has a photography addiction!....
> 
> interesting Fact about the next picture - these wrapped up items the decorators *think*  will be placed on the tables as center pieces sort of but they weren't sure.....
> 
> View attachment 96167



How would they keep them from walking off?


----------



## msmama

jennab113 said:


> Yeah, that was the line to check in, then walked around the back to X-wing collectibles. The line back here is much longer.
> 
> Here's the list of the LE stuff they have as of this morning.



Any of the Dooney and Bourke bags left?  Can't decide if I want them to still be available or not!! I'd love one, but that money could buy lots of other stuff, too!?!?!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jtowntoflorida said:


> Because it's in the wide open sunlight, no shade, beating down without any respite.
> 
> Hopefully they're going to be putting up a tent or umbrellas or something.  I can't imagine how the character will keep his makeup on!



Uh jtown, that's not makeup that's Darth maul's skin color  ba dum dum ching, I'll be here all night


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> not during the weekends, since the park opens before 8am



I see 8 am listed as opening time, confused.


----------



## jennab113

msmama said:


> Any of the Dooney and Bourke bags left?  Can't decide if I want them to still be available or not!! I'd love one, but that money could buy lots of other stuff, too!?!?!


Yes they still have them.


----------



## yulilin3

a lot of pics and posts here https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=#SWW2015&src=tyah


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> I see 8 am listed as opening time, confused.


officially but unofficially it opens at 7:45am. All the details on the first page


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Yes they still have them.


if you trade with a Jawa they will have a special event button


----------



## yulilin3

name tags, not sure which are AP exclusive


----------



## yulilin3

Jedi Stitch


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> name tags, not sure which are AP exclusive



Ooh I like the black one.  Though I'm bringing my corellia name tag from last year.


----------



## yulilin3

here's a list and pics of the AP and DVC posters
https://willgay.wordpress.com/2015/05/14/as-close-to-the-force-as-you-can-get-posters/


----------



## jtowntoflorida

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Uh jtown, that's not makeup that's Darth maul's skin color  ba dum dum ching, I'll be here all night


 
Of course!  SILLY ME!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Tltorrez said:


> How would they keep them from walking off?


Person told DH they would be attached to the tables.....


----------



## Saradchopchi

I'm going to be in Disney next Friday and am glad to have found this post!


----------



## yulilin3

Saradchopchi said:


> I'm going to be in Disney next Friday and am glad to have found this post!


welcome to our nerdy SWW family. First post ash all the info


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> here's a list and pics of the AP and DVC posters
> https://willgay.wordpress.com/2015/05/14/as-close-to-the-force-as-you-can-get-posters/


Those are great! Think they are in order of weeks? If so, DGD is going to freak! Yoda is her favorite (and would be on weekend 2)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> here's a list and pics of the AP and DVC posters
> https://willgay.wordpress.com/2015/05/14/as-close-to-the-force-as-you-can-get-posters/



How do we tell which goes with which week?  I collect everything Darth maul but will only be there the second week.


----------



## yulilin3

Darth Duffy


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Those are great! Think they are in order of weeks? If so, DGD is going to freak! Yoda is her favorite (and would be on weekend 2)


I think I read that Yoda was weekend I but I'm not sure


----------



## yulilin3

Droid factory:


----------



## yulilin3

$30 plush


----------



## yulilin3

Some art pieces


----------



## yulilin3

Force Awakens tees


----------



## Saradchopchi

yulilin3 said:


> welcome to our nerdy SWW family. First post ash all the info


Thanks!! I'm so excited!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

@jennab113 Thank you for the photobucket pics and link, @yulilin3 thanks for the twitter link it's because of you two that I won't get ANY work done today. 

Also I'm off of work tomorrow but not going to DHS until Saturday morning...I know a lot of people on here would love to post thier pics but that phone battery life and Disney Wifi and what not may not be in their favor. So if anyone wants I am more than willing to PM my private phone number to you and post your pics for you with all credit towards the picture taker of course. 

I'm a seasoned vet of SWW though no where near @yulilin3 expertise but since I will be home and on the dis I can try and answer question as well.

Everybody have a great time today and tomorrow and I look forward to meet some of y'all on Saturday and if not then through the rest of SWW as I will be there every weekend.


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> Darth Duffy


He must come home with me to battle with my JTA Duffy!


----------



## yulilin3

Saradchopchi said:


> Thanks!! I'm so excited!


I'm not excited at all


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> @jennab113 Thank you for the photobucket pics and link, @yulilin3 thanks for the twitter link it's because of you two that I won't get ANY work done today.
> 
> Also I'm off of work tomorrow but not going to DHS until Saturday morning...I know a lot of people on here would love to post thier pics but that phone battery life and Disney Wifi and what not may not be in their favor. So if anyone wants I am more than willing to PM my private phone number to you and post your pics for you with all credit towards the picture taker of course.
> 
> I'm a seasoned vet of SWW though no where near @yulilin3 expertise but since I will be home and on the dis I can try and answer question as well.
> 
> Everybody have a great time today and tomorrow and I look forward to meet some of y'all on Saturday and if not then through the rest of SWW as I will be there every weekend.


that would be awesome, I'll pm you my phone number and thank you for answering questions tomorrow cause I won't be able to...


----------



## stardam

I was able to finally snag the exact time & date I wanted so I now have a Galactic breakfast to release for 4 on Sunday May 24th at 8:00. PM me if you're interested.* Gone - *successful transfer!


----------



## ScouseDisney94

Hi guys, first post from me on here. I'm from the UK but going to SWW on June 13th with the deluxe FTF package and I can't wait! Your wonderful photos are only making me more excited! I've got to say thanks because if it wan't for the good work of people on this thread I would never have known about FTF! May The Force be with everyone and I hope you all enjoy the day(s) you spend at SWW like I will!


----------



## sunnygal041

yulilin3 said:


> here's a list and pics of the AP and DVC posters
> https://willgay.wordpress.com/2015/05/14/as-close-to-the-force-as-you-can-get-posters/


 
Wowie!!


----------



## yulilin3

ScouseDisney94 said:


> Hi guys, first post from me on here. I'm from the UK but going to SWW on June 13th with the deluxe FTF package and I can't wait! Your wonderful photos are only making me more excited! I've got to say thanks because if it wan't for the good work of people on this thread I would never have known about FTF! May The Force be with everyone and I hope you all enjoy the day(s) you spend at SWW like I will!


welcome!!! If you haven't already, check ou the first post with all the information. Maybe we can meet weekend V


----------



## heyitsmejosh

yulilin3 said:


> Darth Duffy



quick FYI tip the vineland outlet has the yoda duffy for 10 bucks from last year if anyone needs it


----------



## yulilin3

pics from @The Sunrise Student


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

I see Han Solo popcorn bucket int the background!!!!and is that the Boba stein?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> from @lovethattink  There are 2 lines to go into Darth's Mall, one that goes into the collectibles store (what used to be the last room of the queue to Backlot tour with all the props) and the other to the general merchandise, HU, build a droid/lightsaber (what used to be the AFI exhibit and gift shop at the end of Backlot Tour)



So do you stand in line twice? Or is it connected inside?


----------



## FINFAN

I JUST found out I am going to SWW tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My DD accepted  a new job (so happy for her career, BUT we are all totally bummed she is leaving Orlando)  and she asked me to come help down to help her with the relo packing etc. as she had only a few days to get it done. We thought no way would we be ready or have time to use a day at the park...but we are ahead of schedule and we are going!!!!!!!!!! She has her AP, and I am gonna run over and get my single day ticket tonight. This is the shortest notice I have ever had to go to the parks lol. I'm from Chicago so usually months of prep. Feeling pretty much like my DD , the local winging it like this lol.She lives about 20 minutes from the parks so hopefully we get there early enough, usually get ther at 7:30 for SWW but have always stayed at the Dolphin for that super easy boat ride on in  I feel terribly guilty as my DS back home wanted to come for SWW SO bad, but next year, with the new movie, we are hoping will be even better. DD said she plans to fly back for it so they can have a sibling SWW then  But WOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## R2D2

An


yulilin3 said:


> pics from @The Sunrise Student



Any word on price of the R2 game?


----------



## Kevin_W

yulilin3 said:


> I love using this site
> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/
> Is that nerdy?



Nope - seems completely normal to me.    (When we visited Disneyland I mapped out that it was 0.1 miles farther from the castle hub to our hotel room than it was form castle hub to bus stop at WDW...)


----------



## yulilin3

Tltorrez said:


> So do you stand in line twice? Or is it connected inside?


just asked @lovethattink  you have to go outside each building to go into the next, they are not internally conected


----------



## moobar25

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Here's our biggest score of the day:
> 
> View attachment 96071





yulilin3 said:


> I think I read that Yoda was weekend I but I'm not sure



I think Yoda will be weekend I - at least that's what it says on the card.  Too bad because I'm not there until V and I figured Yoda poster would coincide with Frank Oz. Guess not.
So anyone wants to collect and swap a poster from SWW-I with a poster from SWW-V? According to the little card I can get one poster with my AP card and one poster with my DVC card.  If anyone would be willing to trade please let me know.


----------



## yulilin3

R2D2 said:


> An
> 
> 
> Any word on price of the R2 game?


$39.95 @The Sunrise Student just bought it


----------



## hultrain

Oh man, part of me is hoping that lots of stuff gets sold out before I get there, because otherwise I'm gonna be broke....


----------



## niclodn

moobar25 said:


> I think Yoda will be weekend I - at least that's what it says on the card.  Too bad because I'm not there until V and I figured Yoda poster would coincide with Frank Oz. Guess not.
> So anyone wants to collect and swap a poster from SWW-I with a poster from SWW-V? According to the little card I can get one poster with my AP card and one poster with my DVC card.  If anyone would be willing to trade please let me know.



I will be there Weekend 2 and 5.  If the Boba poster is not on one of those weekends, I will trade whatever I get for that one!


----------



## yulilin3

hultrain said:


> Oh man, part of me is hoping that lots of stuff gets sold out before I get there, because otherwise I'm gonna be broke....


my mom is seeing my excitement of SWW over fb and texted me: leave the money and credit cards at home


----------



## moobar25

niclodn said:


> I will be there Weekend 2 and 5.  If the Boba poster is not on one of those weekends, I will trade whatever I get for that one!



I'll trade you a V for II


----------



## jennab113

I just added more pictures to the photobucket folder (gg2). I am spending way too money!


----------



## moobar25

Thank you  to all for the updates I LOVE IT! Though I don't think my boss will appreciate it seeing that I'm not getting any work done!!!


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I just added more pictures to the photobucket folder (gg2). I am spending way too money!


link to her bucket
http://s13.photobucket.com/user/veefs/library/gg2?sort=3&page=1


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I just added more pictures to the photobucket folder (gg2). I am spending way too money!


is the HU At At shirt there?


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Oh man, this is why I've been saving my paychecks.


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3




----------



## jtowntoflorida

I think we should start a poster trade thread.


----------



## moobar25

jtowntoflorida said:


> I think we should start a poster trade thread.



I'm in!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> I think we should start a poster trade thread.


I think you should or a fb page?


----------



## Phelpsie70

stardam said:


> I was able to finally snag the exact time & date I wanted so I now have a Galactic breakfast to release for 4 on Sunday May 24th at 8:00. PM me if you're interested.


I would love this if still available! Sent you a PM!


----------



## williamscm3

Any idea how much the headphones are? Anyone have an older pair? Would they fit a child ok?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Not sure if this has been posted...

Boba and Jango are in their spot from last year and Maul is in Darth Vaders last year location


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> Any idea how much the headphones are? Anyone have an older pair? Would they fit a child ok?


not exactly sure but I think they are close to $100


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Not sure if this has been posted...
> 
> Boba and Jango are in their spot from last year and Maul is in Darth Vaders last year location


that makes me feel better...I thought they were plopping him in the sun by the Mall. Thank you


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Regarding the free AP posters we are here for weekend 1 ...we will want to trade for Chewie, Yoda or Stormtrooper...if we do not get those.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

NOTE. dH was told that the Rebels characters would be Roaming!!


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> NOTE. dH was told that the Rebels characters would be Roaming!!


OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> NOTE. dH was told that the Rebels characters would be Roaming!!



Obligatory freaking out!!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

And my shopping list keeps expanding... Han solo popcorn bucket, Boba Fett Stein, The Endor & the Mustafar from Tuskan Raiders at least once, SWW blue ladies tank, not too mention the 2 RH ADR's I have....why did I think this would be less expensive than the vacation we usually take around this time of year


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Obligatory freaking out!!



You guys are too funny!!! 

Guess we should finish up the recorded first season before... TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## Ninja Mom

For those of you obsessing about WHAT WILL THE WEATHER BE FOR MY TRIP!?!??
I have found this weather app to be extremely helpful. It's a video of the local Orlando area forecast where they EXPLAIN what will happen, not one of those apps that just says "rain" or "Sunny" or "face of the sun hot!".

http://www.wesh.com/weather/download-the-free-wesh-2-first-alert-weather-app/27825700

It is hot and sticky here but when the sun is out it is brutal. Definitely take a compact umbrella to use as a sun shade in case you find yourself having to wait in the sun. And hydrate. I know Yulilin has emphasized it but be prepared to chug down the fluids or your ability to tour will be cut short.

After waking at 3 am and flying in yesterday I didn't get to bed last night until 2am. (Disney party all day, all night and sleep when you are dead!)  I decided to take the morning off today and just do Epcot tonight with friends. The key to surviving your trip in this kind of heat and with this kind of activity level is to be reasonable. I know that the focus for me on this trip is the Star Wars activities. Remember that Star Wars weekends won't be going away anytime soon so if you have to opt out of something because you just can't take any more of the heat or the park touring... well then you will get to experience what you missed at FUTURE Star Wars Weekends... and you will be back. Maybe not next year or the year after that but when you are ready Star Wars Weekends will STILL be happening. So try to keep a positive state of mind, be patient and be reasonable. It's all going to work out just fine.

~NM


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just FYI, @WDWNT is posting a lot of pics of merchandise, etc. on twitter now...  You'll also see them if you just search for #SWW2015 as yulilin posted earlier, I believe...


----------



## slaveone

The headphones are 179.95 for the second editions. These really are studio quality headphones that put Beats to shame. They are on quality with good sennheisers. They would be big on a lot of kids. I don't have Star Wars editions but do have SMS. Awesome. If your child wants Star Wars headphones you dont have to worry about walmart has vader and r2 ones. They are around 20 and reasonable for small children. _I may have a pair of those._


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> You guys are too funny!!!
> 
> Guess we should finish up the recorded first season before... TOMORROW!!!!



I really enjoyed rebels (if you couldn't tell).  I will be so excited to meet chopper! He'll probably want to push me out a Spaceship because I'll be so annoying and excitable.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Note the C3PO and R2-D2 Lego models. There is also one of Boba but not in this picture.

Also a CM told us this years Darth Mall would be the most heavily themed.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I really enjoyed rebels (if you couldn't tell).  I will be so excited to meet chopper! He'll probably want to push me out a Spaceship because I'll be so annoying and excitable.




We're brand new to it... starting the 4th episode tonight.  The kids were reluctant at first, but they're getting into it!  

ETA: I'm transferring the remaining episodes onto my iPad so we can also keep watching on the plane tomorrow!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Yuli I think your daughter's costume is awesome, and I'm so old school I'm not really sure who Sabine is.

Weekend II weather forecast has highs at 96! I expected Tatooine heat but that's more like Mustafar.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I really enjoyed rebels (if you couldn't tell).  I will be so excited to meet chopper! He'll probably want to push me out a Spaceship because I'll be so annoying and excitable.


I just confirmed with a special event CM friend of mine that Rebels are not having a standard meet and greet place, trying to pry info off if they will be roaming around or inside RL


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

slaveone said:


> The headphones are 179.95 for the second editions. These really are studio quality headphones that put Beats to shame. They are on quality with good sennheisers. They would be big on a lot of kids. I don't have Star Wars editions but do have SMS. Awesome. If your child wants Star Wars headphones you dont have to worry about walmart has vader and r2 ones. They are around 20 and reasonable for small children. _I may have a pair of those._



I am in love with the sw headphones but I just can't stomach the price


----------



## slaveone

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am in love with the sw headphones but I just can't stomach the price


There are some first series on Amazon for around 115.


----------



## yulilin3

close up pic of popcorn bucket repurposed


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> is the HU At At shirt there?


 no! I am so sad. I really wanted an Ahsoka Lives shirt too but it isn't here.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

slaveone said:


> There are some first series on Amazon for around 115.



Used?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jennab113 said:


> no! I am so sad. I really wanted an Ahsoka Lives shirt too but it isn't here.



That frodo and ahsoka are both real hard to kill/get rid of.


----------



## Artax

I asked about the star wars headphones the other day at star tours gift shop and was told $199.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Annual passholders could get another 10% off at Darth's Mall last year, probably the same this year.


----------



## slaveone

Brand new.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> no! I am so sad. I really wanted an Ahsoka Lives shirt too but it isn't here.


super sad. Why post in on their blog and not have it...Did you see @The Sunrise Student  and @lovethattink ? they are there as well.


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> close up pic of popcorn bucket repurposed


Do you think the Han solo buckets will sell out before the 4th weekend?


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Do you think the Han solo buckets will sell out before the 4th weekend?


last years Vader didn't but the stormtrooper steins did weekend 2, they had them back by weekend 4 and 5


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

slaveone said:


> Brand new.



Sorry to keep pestering you.  You were talking about the sound quality earlier.  Is it the same for these first editions?


----------



## slaveone

Honestly don't really see much difference between editions. Sound quality is beautiful either type. Just designs really.


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> super sad. Why post in on their blog and not have it...Did you see @The Sunrise Student  and @lovethattink ? they are there as well.


 I am in line for Ashley's signing now so I will ask her if they are going to have them. 

I haven't seen either of them. There are so many people here!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

People ARE eating lunch in the Rebel Lounge!


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> People ARE eating lunch in the Rebel Lounge!


so it's open during lunch....I hope they don't mess it up


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I am in line for Ashley's signing now so I will ask her if they are going to have them.
> 
> I haven't seen either of them. There are so many people here!


someone said they will be available weekend 2. Thank you for asking


----------



## sunnygal041

yulilin3 said:


> so it's open during lunch....I hope they don't mess it up


Oh no, I agree. YIKES!!


----------



## yulilin3

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/05/photos-a-look-inside-the-rebel-hangar-at-star-wars-weekends-2015/


----------



## Delilah1310

Question about Rebel Hangar availability - I was just checking and there wre no times available on my day, but I wonder if it "knows" about my dinner ressie and doesn't want to conflict? I've never tried to double book so Im not sure how the system reacts.
Thnx


----------



## AngiTN

Help!
I'm torn on getting in F! We are not huge fans, so it's not a must do, but a week after our trip to WDW we are going to DL and I thought it would be fun to have done F! in both

I need to figure out what meal to keep
I currently have H&V F! on Saturday. Originally this was going to be our no park day to recoup between 24 Hour Day and SWW day. But then I snagged the ADR and thought, why not get in F! and a few rides on Saturday night. But are we going to pay when it comes time to get up on Sunday morning? JTA is a huge priority and this is the only day we can do it

I also have H&V without F! on Sunday. We have FtF so the early F! is out and I'm not sure we can make the 2nd F!

Getting it in on Saturday is better all the way around, frees up a chunk of Sunday but I worry about the time we'd get back to YC. We'd leave HS after F!, not even staying for fireworks (provided we can get through the crowds, wish there was a way out of the park down by F!)

Which day would you pick for H&V?


----------



## AngiTN

Delilah1310 said:


> Question about Rebel Hangar availability - I was just checking and there wre no times available on my day, but I wonder if it "knows" about my dinner ressie and doesn't want to conflict? I've never tried to double book so Im not sure how the system reacts.
> Thnx


No, it doesn't. I have them booked at the same exact times (will be dropping something eventually, see my last post)


----------



## williamscm3

slaveone said:


> The headphones are 179.95 for the second editions. These really are studio quality headphones that put Beats to shame. They are on quality with good sennheisers. They would be big on a lot of kids. I don't have Star Wars editions but do have SMS. Awesome. If your child wants Star Wars headphones you dont have to worry about walmart has vader and r2 ones. They are around 20 and reasonable for small children. _I may have a pair of those._



Holy Moly that's expensive!! I appreciate the Walmart tip...he will be getting those instead!


----------



## AngiTN

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> People ARE eating lunch in the Rebel Lounge!


I bet they haven't closed it yet since RH isn't open yet.


----------



## williamscm3

msmama said:


> Any of the Dooney and Bourke bags left?  Can't decide if I want them to still be available or not!! I'd love one, but that money could buy lots of other stuff, too!?!?!



There is a store I follow on FB called Mouse to your House. She is there today and posted a pic saying she is able to buy the bags for anyone that's interested. Of course she does charge a fee but I don't think it's that much. Cheaper than eBay! Just wanted to pass that along to anyone who really wants one but is worried they might sell out before their weekend comes


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Rebel Lounge signs ...and now some of the umbrellas outside are decorated...

   

No sign of anything in the Chipawok location


----------



## Cluelyss

williamscm3 said:


> There is a store I follow on FB called Mouse to your House. She is there today and posted a pic saying she is able to buy the bags for anyone that's interested. Of course she does charge a fee but I don't think it's that much. Cheaper than eBay! Just wanted to pass that along to anyone who really wants one but is worried they might sell out before their weekend comes


This could also be an option for those of you looking to get the autograph books in advance too


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

AngiTN said:


> I bet they haven't closed it yet since RH isn't open yet.


But they have decorated it FYI.  Funny thing is most of the people in there seemed to have no clue.


----------



## CinderElsa

msmama said:


> Any of the Dooney and Bourke bags left?  Can't decide if I want them to still be available or not!! I'd love one, but that money could buy lots of other stuff, too!?!?!


As of 30 mins ago, yes, plenty of bags left.


----------



## yulilin3

For people interested in the black Episode VII shirt management is expecting it to sell out tomorrow


----------



## AngiTN

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> But they have decorated it FYI.  Funny thing is most of the people in there seemed to have no clue.


Yes, but they won't need to have it cleared out in order to admit those with ADR for RH. I can't see that having folks eat there will be an issue today. Or any other day outside they need the space cleared out.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

More theming outside rebel lounge

 
Kind of makes me wonder if they are thinking of having some people sit outside.  I hope not seems like that would detract from the experience.  Dh says he does not think they will


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> More theming outside rebel lounge
> 
> View attachment 96451
> Kind of makes me wonder if they are thinking of having some people sit outside.  I hope not seems like that would detract from the experience.  Dh says he does not think they will


they talked about taking walk ups, so this might be where they are serving them


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Didn't they mention that there would be some walk up seating outside?


----------



## yulilin3

frantically running around the house, cleaning (I'm a neat freak) making lunch for my son to take to work, laundry, checking that our backpack has everything we need (eye drops for Steph's contacts, regular glasses in case, portable chargers with cable, shine control powder and lip balm, Steph's supplements and sea salt tablets, umbrella, poncho, extra clothes, snacks, camera fully charged, calendar just in case we get lucky and get Ian's autograph)
anything that I'm missing?


----------



## CinderElsa

These are the LE MagicBands - sorry if the pics are huge. Trying to post from my phone. CM told me there are only 330 lightsaber bands in existence.


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> Didn't they mention that there would be some walk up seating outside?


24
*Timothy on May 5th, 2015 at 11:14 pm*
Do you need reservations or can you get on a wait list?





*Rachel Brent on May 6th, 2015 at 9:46 am*
Hi Timothy, Reservations are highly recommended, but there will be limited outdoor seating for walk-ups, weather permitting.


----------



## ophkw

I'm getting so excited!  Thanks again for a wonderful thread!  I know o saw a picture yesterday of the Boba Fett Stein and the glow cubes but I can't find it?  Anyone have a link?


----------



## AngiTN

Liking those MBs. We may just need to plan a quick trip next year for opening weekend. All this is going to be gone before we can get there.

And I have to ask the stupid question of the day (or at least the hour)... what is The Galactic Gathering?


----------



## Delilah1310

AngiTN said:


> No, it doesn't. I have them booked at the same exact times (will be dropping something eventually, see my last post)



thanks. 
I know RH has been popular and sold out in minutes, so not surprised that there is no availability.
I was just curious about how the system works so thanks for helping me sort that out!


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Liking those MBs. We may just need to plan a quick trip next year for opening weekend. All this is going to be gone before we can get there.
> 
> And I have to ask the stupid question of the day (or at least the hour)... what is The Galactic Gathering?


Merchandise event. This is the second year they do it. You pay to go into Darth's Mall and have first dibbs on all the merchandise. This year you got the lightsaber MB (not available unless you were at the event today) Han Solo bucket a lanyard and the Boba Fett stein, I think that's what you got, maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## yulilin3

ophkw said:


> I'm getting so excited!  Thanks again for a wonderful thread!  I know o saw a picture yesterday of the Boba Fett Stein and the glow cubes but I can't find it?  Anyone have a link?


on the map, page 731


----------



## ophkw

Thanks again @yulilin3.  I really hope to run into you next weekend!


----------



## HCinKC

Lots of posts to catch up on. Just back in the room so the baby can nap. Wanted to go ahead and post that Anakin was out taking pics at his backdrop around 11:15 today. Didn't see any others, but I just happened to be walking by while DH and ODS were at breakfast.


----------



## yulilin3

seriously, I'll keep bothering everyone with the heat warnings...every time you can, dunk your arms in those coolers where they sell the water/fans things, the ones with ice or just ask for ice at any quick service restaurant and place the ice directly on your wrists. Make sure that you dunk them past the wrist. The wrist veins are the ones closest to your skin and the cold will travel faster thru your body that way and cool you down. I don't want to see any DISers fainting or feeling sick from heat exhaustion


----------



## yulilin3

The Boba Fett stein is around $18 with non alcoholic drink


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> Merchandise event. This is the second year they do it. You pay to go into Darth's Mall and have first dibbs on all the merchandise. This year you got the lightsaber MB (not available unless you were at the event today) Han Solo bucket a lanyard and the Boba Fett stein, I think that's what you got, maybe I'm missing something.


That's great. Maybe one year


----------



## DanielWhitney

Okay, since I am going Weekend V.  How much merchandise will still be left.  I will be able to go Friday morning so whatever they have for the weekend I can be one of the first to check on it.  I'm not entirely sure what I want to get yet.  As far as the Frank Oz show, I was planning on attending it Sunday the 14th.  I know they moved the shows to where Beauty and the Beast usually is to accommodate more people.  How much more seating is there then where it was last year.

Also since this is my wife's first trip and my first trip in a very long time any extra tips for us.  I have been to MK and DHS before, but not Epcot or AK.  We will be at DHS for two of the Star Wars Days, MK twice, Epcot once, and AK once.

What food do you guys recommend as a much for first time, both Quick Service and Table at the parks.  Right now I have 50's Prime time booked for Lunch on Friday(where we will probably share a meal), I have RH booked later that night.  I have Be Our Guest booked for Saturday Lunch, Sci Fi for a late Dinner on Sunday, Coral Reef for Dinner on Monday, and Yak and Yeti for Dinner on Tuesday.  We will be at MK again on Wednesday but have nothing booked for that day.


----------



## Felipe4

yulilin3 said:


> seriously, I'll keep bothering everyone with the heat warnings...every time you can, dunk your arms in those coolers where they sell the water/fans things, the ones with ice or just ask for ice at any quick service restaurant and place the ice directly on your wrists. Make sure that you dunk them past the wrist. The wrist veins are the ones closest to your skin and the cold will travel faster thru your body that way and cool you down. I don't want to see any DISers fainting or feeling sick from heat exhaustion



Your elbows and behind the knees is good too! (When I almost passed out one summer day during a riding lesson, a fellow rider's mom (a nurse) kept having me put cold wet cloths on my wrists, elbows, neck and behind my knees.)


----------



## R2D2

How about the price on the popcorn bucket?  Has anyone heard?


----------



## R2D2

DanielWhitney said:


> Okay, since I am going Weekend V.  How much merchandise will still be left.  I will be able to go Friday morning so whatever they have for the weekend I can be one of the first to check on it.  I'm not entirely sure what I want to get yet.  As far as the Frank Oz show, I was planning on attending it Sunday the 14th.  I know they moved the shows to where Beauty and the Beast usually is to accommodate more people.  How much more seating is there then where it was last year.
> 
> Also since this is my wife's first trip and my first trip in a very long time any extra tips for us.  I have been to MK and DHS before, but not Epcot or AK.  We will be at DHS for two of the Star Wars Days, MK twice, Epcot once, and AK once.
> 
> What food do you guys recommend as a much for first time, both Quick Service and Table at the parks.  Right now I have 50's Prime time booked for Lunch on Friday(where we will probably share a meal), I have RH booked later that night.  I have Be Our Guest booked for Saturday Lunch, Sci Fi for a late Dinner on Sunday, Coral Reef for Dinner on Monday, and Yak and Yeti for Dinner on Tuesday.  We will be at MK again on Wednesday but have nothing booked for that day.



Flame Tree BBQ is a must do for my wife and I at Animal Kingdom.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> The Boba Fett stein is around $18 with non alcoholic drink


If you are looking for a more adult version you can always do what DBF and I did which is buy the stein with your go soda and then go to the nearest bar and grab a shot or two to put in the stein


----------



## yulilin3

DanielWhitney said:


> Okay, since I am going Weekend V.  How much merchandise will still be left.  I will be able to go Friday morning so whatever they have for the weekend I can be one of the first to check on it.  I'm not entirely sure what I want to get yet.  As far as the Frank Oz show, I was planning on attending it Sunday the 14th.  I know they moved the shows to where Beauty and the Beast usually is to accommodate more people.  How much more seating is there then where it was last year.
> 
> Also since this is my wife's first trip and my first trip in a very long time any extra tips for us.  I have been to MK and DHS before, but not Epcot or AK.  We will be at DHS for two of the Star Wars Days, MK twice, Epcot once, and AK once.
> 
> What food do you guys recommend as a much for first time, both Quick Service and Table at the parks.  Right now I have 50's Prime time booked for Lunch on Friday(where we will probably share a meal), I have RH booked later that night.  I have Be Our Guest booked for Saturday Lunch, Sci Fi for a late Dinner on Sunday, Coral Reef for Dinner on Monday, and Yak and Yeti for Dinner on Tuesday.  We will be at MK again on Wednesday but have nothing booked for that day.


the general merchandise should still be there, last year calendars and some shirts sold out but for the most part there were still general merchandise. Limited Edition merchandise is the one that runs out first but lasty ear there will still a couple of LE pins and vinylmations,
They moved the show because they are using the Premiere Theater for the Frozen sing along not because it gets more people. TotS sits about 300 more than premiere but it's because it's stadium style seating and not individual seats.
Favorite restaurants and snacks at:
MK BOG lunch and Dole Whip
Epcot: France Bakery, Morroco quick service and Sunshine Season quick service. 
DHS: 50s Prime Time and carrot cake cookie from Writer's Stop
AK: Tusker House hands down and Flame Tree for quick service


----------



## AngiTN

R2D2 said:


> Flame Tree BBQ is a must do for my wife and I at Animal Kingdom.


Do you happen to know if it's reopened yet? It's due to reopen maybe 5/23. Hope it's opened early.


----------



## williamscm3

Do you think the Mickey MB will sell out fast? My son wants one and were coming weekend 2...


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Do you happen to know if it's reopened yet? It's due to reopen maybe 5/23. Hope it's opened early.


no clue, but the new Harambe Market should open next week I believe



williamscm3 said:


> Do you think the Mickey MB will sell out fast? My son wants one and were coming weekend 2...


I think you should be ok weekend 2


----------



## yulilin3

@OhioStateBuckeye  I was thinking we might need to be in stalking mode for Sabine and Ezra. They have to get to the event stage to do the PMC so they will probably come out from the backstage door located by the little fountain in the GMR courtyard. I am already planning my attack


----------



## yulilin3

instagram pics from GG
https://instagram.com/explore/tags/galacticgathering/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> @OhioStateBuckeye  I was thinking we might need to be in stalking mode for Sabine and Ezra. They have to get to the event stage to do the PMC so they will probably come out from the backstage door located by the little fountain in the GMR courtyard. I am already planning my attack



If you guys do this I'll join you on weekend II.  I don't have any little kids or awesome costumes to try to lure the characters over


----------



## R2D2

AngiTN said:


> Do you happen to know if it's reopened yet? It's due to reopen maybe 5/23. Hope it's opened early.



Even if it isn't, there is a place that is selling some of its menu items at AK. I can't remember the name right off, but it is listed under the AK dining options.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> aaaaahhhhH!!!!!!!!!!!!! where??


My guy wouldn't say where, but he was 100% they would be meeting. He then proceeded to explain that part of the reason they didn't meet last year was that the show hadn't premiered, so Execs and George Lucas didn't want them out, just to tease them. I dunno, but ok.



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> NOTE. dH was told that the Rebels characters would be Roaming!!


Maybe that is why my guy wouldn't say. Interesting though. I wonder about Chopper. Seems like it would be hard to roam with him. My guy said he would be out though.



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> But they have decorated it FYI.  Funny thing is most of the people in there seemed to have no clue.


Lol, I noticed that too. We went in about 10:30 to cool off after JTA. One of the guy's working in there was super excited for it. He said it was going to look even better for the event. Nothing on actually meeting characters though.


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> Her biggest fear is that no one will ask for her picture or think her costume is good. She's a perfectionist. She basically made the entire thing I only helped with the belt and holsters.
> I told her people would come ask for a picture but she doesn't believe me


If you/she are/is there on 6/12 I am totally asking for a pic if I see her!!


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If you guys do this I'll join you on weekend II.  I don't have any little kids or awesome costumes to try to lure the characters over


desperate times call for desperate measures
"Look Sabine, she hand stitched every piece of this costume because you are her IDOL"


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> My guy wouldn't say where, but he was 100% they would be meeting. He then proceeded to explain that part of the reason they didn't meet last year was that the show hadn't premiered, so Execs and George Lucas didn't want them out, just to tease them. I dunno, but ok.
> 
> 
> Maybe that is why my guy wouldn't say. Interesting though. I wonder about Chopper. Seems like it would be hard to roam with him. My guy said he would be out though.
> 
> 
> Lol, I noticed that too. We went in about 10:30 to cool off after JTA. *One of the guy's working in there was super excited for it*. He said it was going to look even better for the event. Nothing on actually meeting characters though.


this sounds like Justin, he wears glasses...he was super excited for all things SWW when I talked to him last Sunday


----------



## yulilin3

MooksterL1 said:


> If you/she are/is there on 6/12 I am totally asking for a pic if I see her!!


we don't usually go Fridays but I may go that Friday evening, depending on weather she might wear it that night


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> this sounds like Justin, he wears glasses...he was super excited for all things SWW when I talked to him last Sunday


Lol it might have been! He did have on glasses. He was super cool to ODS who was wearing his Jedi costume carrying his new double bladed lightsaber. Very nice, enthusiastic guy.


----------



## jane2073

I definitely agree with Yulilin about the weather.  Rain chances could still change (or not) but the heat will definitely be an issue.


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> Think of all the money you'll be saving.  Or saving for souvenirs.
> 
> By  the way, my dh found whatever book you were taking to him about at books-a-million. I think it was the new lego encyclopedia?


The one with all white Boba Fett prototype armor. That would be it. I saw it too, on Tuesday, but will wait to pick it up until I do all my SWW spending.


----------



## HCinKC

We will be back over this afternoon. Anything I should try to ask about? I'll try to confirm the Rebels characters.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Finally finished reading thru the whole thread! So much helpful information! Thanks @yulilin3 and @Itinkso and of course all the others that put their tips and tricks in too! We are so excited about our first SWW on weekend V and now I'm feeling much more prepared! I'm in the process of making the kids' autograph books and hoping to be able to meet most of them on their lists. We will most likely be doing the Chewy run on June 12 although DS just brought up JTA in the car on the way to school.  Was kinda hoping he wouldn't want to do it on a SWW day. We will see! 

Quick question, would Friday or Sunday be more busy in your experience? TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

Well, time for all of us to get super jelly @The Sunrise Student is staying at AKL CL and she's chillaxing in the lounge and Ian McDiarmid is there. She doesn't want to bother him


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> We will be back over this afternoon. Anything I should try to ask about? I'll try to confirm the Rebels characters.


yes please


----------



## yulilin3

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Finally finished reading thru the whole thread! So much helpful information! Thanks @yulilin3 and @Itinkso and of course all the others that put their tips and tricks in too! We are so excited about our first SWW on weekend V and now I'm feeling much more prepared! I'm in the process of making the kids' autograph books and hoping to be able to meet most of them on their lists. We will most likely be doing the Chewy run on June 12 although DS just brought up JTA in the car on the way to school.  Was kinda hoping he wouldn't want to do it on a SWW day. We will see!
> 
> Quick question, would Friday or Sunday be more busy in your experience? TIA!


Friday is a bit better cause locals are at work/school but not by much


----------



## DanielWhitney

Okay, what exactly is the Chewie Run?!?!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Well, time for all of us to get super jelly @The Sunrise Student is staying at AKL CL and she's chillaxing in the lounge and Ian McDiarmid is there. She doesn't want to bother him



Last year we stayed at beach club and saw both peter Mayhew and Ahmed best.  Ahmed was by himself walking past us and my bf's sister said hi to him in the weirdest most awkwardly high voice ever, it was hilarious.  He was very nice though.


----------



## yulilin3

Anyone ever used Garnier washout color? I'm using it for Streph's Sabine's hair but the last time we did her hair got really clumpy and VERY HARD to brush. I like it cause it's not ammonia or semi permanent but I would like to be able to brush it easier. Any tips?


----------



## yulilin3

DanielWhitney said:


> Okay, what exactly is the Chewie Run?!?!


It's just a name we created since Chewbacca is a very high priority character a lot of people go there first thing...so we just made up a "run"


----------



## hultrain

R2D2 said:


> Flame Tree BBQ is a must do for my wife and I at Animal Kingdom.


 I think FLame Tree is still down for refurbishments


----------



## Teamanderson

Still looking for a RH and galactic on Weekend 4 (6/5, 6/6, 6/7) for a party of 4. I'm hoping the sooner to time I will get notifications from diningbuddy as I'm sure people will cancel so they won't pay fee.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> $30 plush



I see that Donald in our future, if they have it next year. DS loves Donald.


----------



## R2D2

Reopens on the 23rd I think. There is also a pop up selling a limited menu of its food.

EDIT:  had the wrong quote entered. Sorry!

Btw, the place with the Flame Tree food is called Beastly Kiosk.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Well, time for all of us to get super jelly @The Sunrise Student is staying at AKL CL and she's chillaxing in the lounge and Ian McDiarmid is there. She doesn't want to bother him



Cell phone photo!

CELL PHONE PHOTO!

She's got to have taken one!  Geez, I would've!!!

I never did figure out where Mark Hamill was put up at last year... probably the same place.


----------



## Teamanderson

R2D2 said:


> Reopens on the 23rd I think. There is also a pop up selling a limited menu of its food.


What reopens?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Cell phone photo!
> 
> CELL PHONE PHOTO!
> 
> She's got to have taken one!  Geez, I would've!!!
> 
> I never did figure out where Mark Hamill was put up at last year... probably the same place.


she got a pic of the back of his head


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> What reopens?


I think it was an answer to Flame Tree...just misquoted


----------



## Itinkso

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Finally finished reading thru the whole thread! So much helpful information! Thanks @yulilin3 and @Itinkso and of course all the others that put their tips and tricks in too! We are so excited about our first SWW on weekend V and now I'm feeling much more prepared! I'm in the process of making the kids' autograph books and hoping to be able to meet most of them on their lists. We will most likely be doing the Chewy run on June 12 although DS just brought up JTA in the car on the way to school.  Was kinda hoping he wouldn't want to do it on a SWW day. We will see!
> 
> Quick question, would Friday or Sunday be more busy in your experience? TIA!


Please join the Roll Call ~ still adding on for SWW III - V! http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/

We found the very last day of weekend V last year to be very crowded in the evening. First thing in the morning was wonderful, but, I would choose Friday because there may be a better selection of merchandise compared to Sunday.


----------



## moobar25

yulilin3 said:


> Well, time for all of us to get super jelly @The Sunrise Student is staying at AKL CL and she's chillaxing in the lounge and Ian McDiarmid is there. She doesn't want to bother him



OMG OMG OMG! I'd love to meet him! I love him!


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> I think it was an answer to Flame Tree...just misquoted


Oh ok!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

FYI last year Warwick stayed at either the Beach Club I saw him scooting by one evening to his room. I would have stopped him but he was with his family and his scooter must have been set to light speed.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Not sure if I have missed anything in the last 10 pages - but I am driving on DME under the gates now. See everyone soon!!


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Just asked multiple guest relations CMs for the map...current theme is they are not getting it until tomorrow.  Hopefully someone else has better luck. Or has it been leaked ?  I can not keep up with this thread today's!


----------



## Teamanderson

Do you know what locations will sale the buckets? My 5 year old is all Google eyed over that Han of course oh why did we wait for weekend 4?! Lol I should totally switch weekends and get started on my 14 hour drive now! I'd make it by morning lol!!


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Just asked multiple guest relations CMs for the map...current theme is they are not getting it until tomorrow.  Hopefully someone else has better luck. Or has it been leaked ?  I can not keep up with this thread today's!


yeah we got it last night thanks for checking


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Do you know what locations will sale the buckets? My 5 year old is all Google eyed over that Han of course oh why did we wait for weekend 4?! Lol I should totally switch weekends and get started on my 14 hour drive now! I'd make it by morning lol!!


come on over...
Last year they sold them in the 3 popcorn carts around the DHS hub and inside Darth's Mall


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Just asked multiple guest relations CMs for the map...current theme is they are not getting it until tomorrow.  Hopefully someone else has better luck. Or has it been leaked ?  I can not keep up with this thread today's!


if you're staying on site they have them at the Front Desk. The poster from yesterday got it at the Poly and @lovethattink got it at Pop


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> if you're staying on site they have them at the Front Desk. The poster from yesterday got it at the Poly and @lovethattink got it at Pop


We are at AS Music will ask tonight!  Thanks


----------



## boricuajedi

DanielWhitney said:


> Okay, since I am going Weekend V.  How much merchandise will still be left.  I will be able to go Friday morning so whatever they have for the weekend I can be one of the first to check on it.  I'm not entirely sure what I want to get yet.  As far as the Frank Oz show, I was planning on attending it Sunday the 14th.  I know they moved the shows to where Beauty and the Beast usually is to accommodate more people.  How much more seating is there then where it was last year.
> 
> Also since this is my wife's first trip and my first trip in a very long time any extra tips for us.  I have been to MK and DHS before, but not Epcot or AK.  We will be at DHS for two of the Star Wars Days, MK twice, Epcot once, and AK once.
> 
> What food do you guys recommend as a much for first time, both Quick Service and Table at the parks.  Right now I have 50's Prime time booked for Lunch on Friday(where we will probably share a meal), I have RH booked later that night.  I have Be Our Guest booked for Saturday Lunch, Sci Fi for a late Dinner on Sunday, Coral Reef for Dinner on Monday, and Yak and Yeti for Dinner on Tuesday.  We will be at MK again on Wednesday but have nothing booked for that day.


Those are the same days I will be there, here hoping they will have some stuff to buy.


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> Here is a copy and paste of my Galactic Breakfast review with pictures
> 
> The Food
> 
> Pastries: I got the gluten free and nut free pastries, dh and ds got the regular menu patries. Mine included 2 glazed donuts, a chocolate chocolate chip muffin, and a blueberry muffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appetizers: Ds and I got the fruit cocktail, dh got the yogurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beverages: We all got blue milk, a raspberry flavored milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrees: DS got bacon and eggs, and substituted for the breakfast potatoes and sausage he got bacon. For $47 dollars, I expected to see eggs and bacon filling his plate. Not so, he got a small portion of eggs and 3 slices of bacon. Dh and I ordered the beef tenderloin. It was so good. The steak melted in our mouths. There wasn't a piece of fat on it. It was nicely trimmed. We asked for it medium well. It was cooked to perfection. The stuffed tomato was a little too stuffed for my tastes. I ended up scraping some of the stuffing off. DH didn't even know it was a tomato as he ate the whole thing and didn't even taste tomato in it. The bacon and cheddar custard was interesting. Without a bite of the spinach below, it didn't taste as good as when it was combined together. Together is was very tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Character Interaction
> 
> The character interaction was excellent. The entry picture of Boba Fett and Darth Vader went quick. 1 picture on each camera/phone. As I mentioned in a previous post, check your pictures before you walk away. The picture on dh's phone that the cm took was terribly blurry. On my camera it was fine. Darth Vader and Boba Fett do not sign autographs at the entry.
> 
> Inside the restaurant, stormtroopers, jawa, and Greedo make stops at your table. My favorite interaction was with Greedo about who shot first. Ds' favorite was trading my Mother's Day flower for a celebrate button that was decorated with a Mickey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @@yulilin3 asked me if there was an autograph card of Fett and Vader. I asked our server and he said he'd ask a manager. He came back with these three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were excited to see The Force Awakens sneak peak on the screen along with the other clips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For years, Tony has been our favorite Sci-Fi server. We didn't even request him and got him that morning. He made the experience so much better. His sense of humor is great, he's very attentive. We never had to ask for a refill of drink. He went the extra step and got us those autograph cards. What can I say we love Tony!


After seeing these pictures, I have to go to this.


----------



## wendypooh

Just finished catching up!!!! WHEW............ getting SUPER excited now, cannot wait till next wed. to head to florida!!! It's gonna be a LOOOOONG week of waiting!!!    Thanks again to Yulilin and everyone for all the AMAZING info here - it's made the difference for us in having a fun trip and having an EXCELLENT trip!!!      **** One question, which area in darths mall will the mickey mb's be??? DS REALLLLY wants one of those.  Thx


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


>


Sweet! I can have a different cupcake each day of the weekend. Just kidding. I am sure I will eat all 3 in one day.


----------



## jthornton94

Are the cupcakes listed at the dessert party?


----------



## amityisland

Just want to say thank you for all the wonderful tips and help everyone has given


----------



## yulilin3

wendypooh said:


> Just finished catching up!!!! WHEW............ getting SUPER excited now, cannot wait till next wed. to head to florida!!! It's gonna be a LOOOOONG week of waiting!!!    Thanks again to Yulilin and everyone for all the AMAZING info here - it's made the difference for us in having a fun trip and having an EXCELLENT trip!!!      **** One question, which area in darths mall will the mickey mb's be??? DS REALLLLY wants one of those.  Thx


x wing collectibles since they are LE


----------



## yulilin3

jthornton94 said:


> Are the cupcakes listed at the dessert party?


they will have these 3 for sure.


----------



## mrscoachtravis

Can anyone that has been in Darth's Mall today confirm the Lego X-wing station will be returning?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

This is neither here nor there, but last year we were staying at the YC and ran into John O'Hurley in the lobby.  He had been shooting a Disney commercial at the MK (we ran into him there, too) so I wonder if the YC/BC is one of the "go-to" resorts for celebrities?  This thought makes me regret our BWI choice a little...


----------



## Gianfootography

DanielWhitney said:


> Okay, since I am going Weekend V. How much merchandise will still be left.


Last year a lot of the Rebels Cartoon branded stuff was left over. I picked most of them up (a few weeks later) at the local Disney Outlet store. I always knock out all of the "must have" items the first day of the event. Thank the Force for package pick up.


----------



## jennab113

Made it back to my room and tried on all my new shirts! I'm sure y'all know this, but Her Universe stuff runs so small. It's nuts. But fun anyway!  And I am resisting the urge to take stuff out of packing and play with it, though I have played with my lightsaber a lot. Funny thing, I told the build your own lightsaber girl that I was going to use it for autographs and she said sharpie wouldn't stay on it, but I just tested it in a small spot and it does. Yay!

Now that I've cooled down, I am heading over to MK to defeat some villains. 

Oh yeah, I added some pictures of the Rebel Hanger, though nothing super new and a little video of the red lightsaber band making noise at Star Tours. http://s13.photobucket.com/user/veefs/library/galactic gathering


----------



## jennab113

mrscoachtravis said:


> Can anyone that has been in Darth's Mall today confirm the Lego X-wing station will be returning?


 I didn't see it.


----------



## Gianfootography

mrscoachtravis said:


> Can anyone that has been in Darth's Mall today confirm the Lego X-wing station will be returning?


Yes please! Or if it is the Wookee Gunship? Since it was this year's May the 4th in store build and the X-Wing was Last year's.


----------



## yulilin3

not SWW related but I know many of us are doing this
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-hours-of-entertainment-at-magic-kingdompark/
not a lot of information on this event yet


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I didn't see it.


Maybe at the Prop shop? where they had the Lego C3PO?


----------



## CinderElsa

jennab113 said:


> I didn't see it.


I didn't see it either.


----------



## Gianfootography

So tonight will be interesting. After work today, I will be attending my sister's play (Legally Blonde) then heading straight to DHS. I am running on 2 hrs sleep since a water pipe busted in my house and flooded it yesterday. I will be in the overnight Merch line all night and will attend the event and leave after Stars of the Saga to return to work. If anyone sees me out there dozing off please wake me up. Just don't startle me since I will be armed with a Plastic Lightsaber.


----------



## ScouseDisney94

As I am going on the Saturday of weekend V, could anyone with experience tell me the likelihood of a re-stock for some of the cool stuff on hand, i.e. TFA t-shirts, Holographic R2 figure, SWW 2015 mugs, shirts badges etc. it would suck if it was a barren Darths Mall . I mean considering there is five weekends I'm sure they plan for exactly that, right?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> not SWW related but I know many of us are doing this
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-hours-of-entertainment-at-magic-kingdompark/
> not a lot of information on this event yet



I'm none too patient about it either.


----------



## yulilin3

Gianfootography said:


> So tonight will be interesting. After work today, I will be attending my sister's play (Legally Blonde) then heading straight to DHS. I am running on 2 hrs sleep since a water pipe busted in my house and flooded it yesterday. I will be in the overnight Merch line all night and will attend the event and leave after Stars of the Saga to return to work. If anyone sees me out there dozing off please wake me up. Just don't startle me since I will be armed with a Plastic Lightsaber.


At the Osceola Arts Center??


----------



## yulilin3

ScouseDisney94 said:


> As I am going on the Saturday of weekend V, could anyone with experience tell me the likelihood of a re-stock for some of the cool stuff on hand, i.e. TFA t-shirts, Holographic R2 figure, SWW 2015 mugs, shirts badges etc. it would suck if it was a barren Darths Mall . I mean considering there is five weekends I'm sure they plan for exactly that, right?


it won't be barren, believe me. ANd all of you weekend Vers will have an additional 30% off on anything with the SWW logo and if you're a passholder you can add an extra 10% off on top of that (that's how they've done it for years now)


----------



## yulilin3

review of Galactic Breakfast from Pete Werner
http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/hollywood-studios/star-wars-galactic-dine-in-breakfast/


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> At the Osceola Arts Center??


Yuppers. I will be wearing theses so no one catches me napping.


----------



## yulilin3

Gianfootography said:


> Yuppers. I will be wearing theses so no one catches me napping.
> View attachment 96488


a friend of mine is conducting the pit


----------



## ScouseDisney94

yulilin3 said:


> it won't be barren, believe me. ANd all of you weekend Vers will have an additional 30% off on anything with the SWW logo and if you're a passholder you can add an extra 10% off on top of that (that's how they've done it for years now)


That't awesome news! I foresee some extra purchasing well, because, discount!


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> a friend of mine is conducting the pit


Omigod you guys! Sorry, I need sleep.


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe at the Prop shop? where they had the Lego C3PO?


 I didn't think to look in there. I was distracted by the people pretending to insert Death Star plans into R2.


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


>


where is this? I like that the pretzel comes with the cheese sauce and is a DDP snack credit. Usually I see the cheese and pretzel as separate snack credits.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> where is this? I like that the pretzel comes with the cheese sauce and is a DDP snack credit. Usually I see the cheese and pretzel as separate snack credits.


Inside Darth's Mall


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I didn't think to look in there. I was distracted by the people pretending to insert Death Star plans into R2.


we are a special group of people aren't we


----------



## wendypooh

yulilin3 said:


> x wing collectibles since they are LE



Thanks!!!


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> we don't usually go Fridays but I may go that Friday evening, depending on weather she might wear it that night



You need to go that evening. 



yulilin3 said:


> review of Galactic Breakfast from Pete Werner
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/hollywood-studios/star-wars-galactic-dine-in-breakfast/



I was going to post this, too. I'm surprised Pete gave it such a good review. I'm glad we did it last year and I agree that the character interaction is great and the food is decent, but it's a "one and done" thing for me.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I want to know how (like technically, how) they got such awesome photos in there.  I tried to leave a comment to ask them to give some specific tips, but I don't want to create a new account (or login with FB) to do that.


----------



## delmar411

@jennab113 
Thanks so much for meeting up with me and making the magic band trade! It was nice to sit and chat. 
Funny enough I ran into that couple who were asking about RH and we rode ST together. They are from Atlanta. 


The rebel hanger was all setup there with the table toppers since they are doing a soft open with VIPs, media and executives.


----------



## Artax

This thread is so hard to keep up with while on vacation on the go.

Flame tree was closed 2 days ago and like others have stated supposed to import back up 5/23. They had 3 different locations to get some of the food normally sold at flame tree. There was a sign on the construction was with the menu items and where to get them.

I also just got a map/brochure at Caribbean beach concierge so I would assume all resorts have them by now.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

yulilin3 said:


> review of Galactic Breakfast from Pete Werner
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/hollywood-studios/star-wars-galactic-dine-in-breakfast/


 
Okay, a good review, but the most interesting part of it is this:

"Tables in Wonderland is suspended throughout DHS for Star Wars Weekends."

WHAAAAAT??

So I looked at the TIW website and there is nothing about that.

Anybody there tomorrow who is able to use TIW anywhere, I'd like to hear about that. Like at Brown Derby where I just booked lunch for weekend 2.


----------



## ophkw

jtowntoflorida said:


> I want to know how (like technically, how) they got such awesome photos in there.  I tried to leave a comment to ask them to give some specific tips, but I don't want to create a new account (or login with FB) to do that.



They have super high end cameras and lenses so that's a good starting point.   Like 3-5000 just for the body.    I  know this because my husband has camera envy.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> I want to know how (like technically, how) they got such awesome photos in there.  I tried to leave a comment to ask them to give some specific tips, but I don't want to create a new account (or login with FB) to do that.


that's what I thought too. The lighting was low but you could see everything with vivid colors. I guess we'll hear the show on Tuesday and see what they have to say


----------



## yulilin3

baby number 1 gone for the long weekend...one toddler left  and then I can seriously start freaking out about tomorrow


----------



## SnowChaser

yulilin3 said:


> review of Galactic Breakfast from Pete Werner
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/hollywood-studios/star-wars-galactic-dine-in-breakfast/



From Pete's review:
"in fact, TiW is suspended throughout DHS during Star Wars Weekends"

I'm surprised and disappointed to read this! Is this a normal occurrence?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

> I'm surprised and disappointed to read this! Is this a normal occurrence?


 
No it is not. Last year I used TIW as usual at the Brown Derby Lounge and Tune Inn Lounge. Didn't actually eat in the restaurants. but I just booked the Derby for next weekend seeing as it's supposed to be approaching 100 degrees then and the lounge is outside.


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> review of Galactic Breakfast from Pete Werner
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/hollywood-studios/star-wars-galactic-dine-in-breakfast/



@yulilin3 

Great article thank you for posting.  I am curious about TIW.  Pete noted it is suspended throughout the park during SWW.  Can anyone confirm this?  

During the past four years they accepted it throughout the park, just not at the Galactic gathering and the SW themed dinner at H &  V.  

I am hoping he just mis-spoke.


----------



## RedM94

SnowChaser said:


> From Pete's review:
> "in fact, TiW is suspended throughout DHS during Star Wars Weekends"
> 
> I'm surprised and disappointed to read this! Is this a normal occurrence?


Sorry, I did not see this when you posted.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

There is no notification regarding the suspension of TIW besides any of the previously noted blackout days on the TIW website, but they do note that anything about the program can change at any time without notice.


----------



## Skywise

MakiraMarlena said:


> There is no notification regarding the suspension of TIW besides any of the previously noted blackout days on the TIW website, but they do note that anything about the program can change at any time without notice.



Pray I don't alter the bargain any further!


----------



## Felipe4

Can you only get regular popcorn or caramel corn in the Han Solo buckets? (BF is a big fan of cheesy popcorn - I told him that's more specialty, but I figured I'd ask anyway).


----------



## Monykalyn

Argh will have to catch up later but so glad we are staying at BEACH CLUB for SWW!! I would die to see any SW celebs!!


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> Can you only get regular popcorn or caramel corn in the Han Solo buckets? (BF is a big fan of cheesy popcorn - I told him that's more specialty, but I figured I'd ask anyway).


I think that's all they have...


----------



## Candleshoe

MakiraMarlena said:


> Okay, a good review, but the most interesting part of it is this:
> 
> "Tables in Wonderland is suspended throughout DHS for Star Wars Weekends."
> 
> WHAAAAAT??
> 
> So I looked at the TIW website and there is nothing about that.
> 
> Anybody there tomorrow who is able to use TIW anywhere, I'd like to hear about that. Like at Brown Derby where I just booked lunch for weekend 2.


It says so on the TiW website.  It's one of the reasons I keep going back and forth about whether to buy it 

Here's the relevent part that I was talking about:
_1900 Park Fare, Chef Mickey’s, ‘Ohana (Dinner Only), Cinderella’s Royal Table, LeChefs de France, Akershus Royal Banquet Hall, and Le Cellier Steakhouse will be subject to the additional blockout weeks of:  March 8-April 4, 2015; May 31-June 20, 2015; November 22-28, 2015 and December 20-26, 2015._


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I'm looking at the website now and I don't see it. the quoted dates are for limited summer black outs May 31 - June 20, but those are only for certain restaurants and none of them are in DHS. Those dates also do not correspond to the first two Star Wars Weekends.


----------



## Itinkso

Candleshoe said:


> It says so on the TiW website.  It's one of the reasons I keep going back and forth about whether to buy it
> 
> Here's the relevent part that I was talking about:
> _1900 Park Fare, Chef Mickey’s, ‘Ohana (Dinner Only), Cinderella’s Royal Table, LeChefs de France, Akershus Royal Banquet Hall, and Le Cellier Steakhouse will be subject to the additional blockout weeks of:  March 8-April 4, 2015; May 31-June 20, 2015; November 22-28, 2015 and December 20-26, 2015._


But those dates are only for those specific restaurants. And, only Galactic Breakfast and Jedi H&V dinner fall under the Special Event category.

Even CM discounted meals were valid at HBD last year during SWW. If they were allowing CMs discounted food, then TiW guests were also receiving their discounts except for SciFi and H&V.

I think Pete mis-spoke. Did you notice he didn't mention trading with Jawas? He must have missed the tips in this thread or, possibly doesn't know this thread exists!


----------



## jennab113

delmar411 said:


> @jennab113
> Thanks so much for meeting up with me and making the magic band trade! It was nice to sit and chat.
> Funny enough I ran into that couple who were asking about RH and we rode ST together. They are from Atlanta.
> 
> 
> The rebel hanger was all setup there with the table toppers since they are doing a soft open with VIPs, media and executives.


That's funny they were from Atlanta! Small world.  It was great chatting with you. Thanks for the pins and drink.


----------



## Teamanderson

When coordinating to get a resservation from someone, in you guys opinion what have you seen the best results with..MDE app or actual site? Hoping I won't miss it!


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Teamanderson said:


> When coordinating to get a resservation from someone, in you guys opinion what have you seen the best results with..MDE app or actual site? Hoping I won't miss it!


 
I would go on the actual site. It worked for me to snag a ressie here.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Why does all the frenzied thread activity happen when I'm at work, and when I get home its dead?

I was having quite the day today reading this thread and listening to the Newsies soundtrack.  My work suffered.


----------



## cvjpirate

Thank you everyone for all the wonderful information today! Can't wait to hear more tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## slaveone

I'm trying to rename my brothers dog Boba. He thinks it means nap time.


----------



## dawn8179

yulilin3 said:


> review of Galactic Breakfast from Pete Werner
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/hollywood-studios/star-wars-galactic-dine-in-breakfast/


I have a question about this breakfast. I'm taking my 2 year old son, so I won't be paying for him. Will I be able to order seconds, since he will be eating off my plate?


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Why does all the frenzied thread activity happen when I'm at work, and when I get home its dead?
> 
> I was having quite the day today reading this thread and listening to the *Newsies* soundtrack.  My work suffered.


I LOVE Newsies!! Saw them when they came here in January...Seize the Day!!


----------



## yulilin3

dawn8179 said:


> I have a question about this breakfast. I'm taking my 2 year old son, so I won't be paying for him. Will I be able to order seconds, since he will be eating off my plate?


yes, you can order seconds , it's fine


----------



## dawn8179

yulilin3 said:


> yes, you can order seconds , it's fine


Thank goodness, did not want to have to pay for him food too when we don't have to. Seeing all the merchandise makes me think we will go broke.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Itinkso said:


> But those dates are only for those specific restaurants. And, only Galactic Breakfast and Jedi H&V dinner fall under the Special Event category.
> 
> Even CM discounted meals were valid at HBD last year during SWW. If they were allowing CMs discounted food, then TiW guests were also receiving their discounts except for SciFi and H&V.
> 
> I think Pete mis-spoke. Did you notice he didn't mention trading with Jawas? He must have missed the tips in this thread or, possibly doesn't know this thread exists!



I'm confused...   So TIW IS accepted or NOT accepted at DHS during SWW?  Our card expired at the end of March, and without knowing when our next WDW trip will be, I certainly don't want to buy it if almost all our meals will be excluded.


----------



## wendypooh

I also wanted to add that Pete says the photo is NOT included..... from EVERYTHING I've seen, read it IS included.  Also, as others have stated, I think he also mispoke about TIW - as we've DEF used it during SWW before.


----------



## yulilin3

The photo at Jedi Mickey is included but the one at galactic breakfast isn't


----------



## DanielWhitney

What is Vers, it was mentioned that it would be 30% off?


----------



## cvjpirate

DanielWhitney said:


> What is Vers, it was mentioned that it would be 30% off?



think they meet people going week 5 ( V )


----------



## yulilin3

Yeah, sorry


----------



## DanielWhitney

So what is 30% off, I'm going Weekend V.  It may not apply to me, I was just curious when I saw 30% off.


----------



## lovethattink

@kennythepirate updated his website with map and character info http://www.kennythepirate.com/2012/08/08/star-wars-weekends-map-and-character-schedule/


----------



## wendypooh

yulilin3 said:


> The photo at Jedi Mickey is included but the one at galactic breakfast isn't



hmmmm OK, I just read this review by Kennythepirate and he states it IS included, on a photopass card.  http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/05/04/my-star-wars-dine-in-galactic-breakfast-review/

Also, Allears did a review as well and states it IS included.... http://land.allears.net/blogs/allearsteam/2014/05/star_wars_dinein_galactic_brea.html


----------



## yulilin3

That was last years. Both were included last year but not this year


wendypooh said:


> hmmmm OK, I just read this review by Kennythepirate and he states it IS included, on a photopass card.  http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/05/04/my-star-wars-dine-in-galactic-breakfast-review/
> 
> Also, Allears did a review as well and states it IS included.... http://land.allears.net/blogs/allearsteam/2014/05/star_wars_dinein_galactic_brea.html


----------



## Brandiwlf

yulilin3 said:


> That was last years. Both were included last year but not this year


There was someone on another board who reported that they did receive the picture as a free download. They didn't have memory maker and did not pay for the download this year


----------



## Itinkso

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm confused...   So TIW IS accepted or NOT accepted at DHS during SWW?  Our card expired at the end of March, and without knowing when our next WDW trip will be, I certainly don't want to buy it if almost all our meals will be excluded.


TiW is not accepted at the Galactic Breakfast or at Jedi H&V because it is special event dining.

TiW should still be valid at all other DHS table service restaurants because they are not having special event dining during SWWs.

Last year, the Disney Visa discount was accepted at H&V.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Itinkso said:


> TiW is not accepted at the Galactic Breakfast or at Jedi H&V because it is special event dining.
> 
> TiW should still be valid at all other DHS table service restaurants because they are not having special event dining during SWWs.
> 
> Last year, the Disney Visa discount was accepted at H&V.



Thanks!!!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Brandiwlf said:


> There was someone on another board who reported that they did receive the picture as a free download. They didn't have memory maker and did not pay for the download this year


I just checked on mine from yesterday's breakfast and it's $14.95 per download. Which I think I'm going to have to do since DH was like Chandler Bing taking engagement photos on my iPhone copies, but the PhotoPass ones are good. Le sigh.


----------



## Boski

ophkw said:


> They have super high end cameras and lenses so that's a good starting point.   Like 3-5000 just for the body.    I  know this because my husband has camera envy.



They actually shot these with a Sony RX100 III, which is a higher end point and shoot camera.


----------



## Da Splatter Man

Would it even be worth it to bring my Yoda vinylmation with me time? I'm going to opening day tmw and I'm pretty sure Frank Oz is supposed to be there, would there be anytime for autographs or anything like that? And which is the best show to see out of all of them? I think their is one at 3:30 called stars of the saga?


----------



## tschaan

yulilin3 said:


>


So, are these cupcakes for sale individually, the same ones offered at the Jedi Mickey dinner on the dessert buffet? And probably the ones for sale at Rebel Hangar?


----------



## Itinkso

Da Splatter Man said:


> Would it even be worth it to bring my Yoda vinylmation with me time? I'm going to opening day tmw and I'm pretty sure Frank Oz is supposed to be there, would there be anytime for autographs or anything like that? And which is the best show to see out of all of them? I think their is one at 3:30 called stars of the saga?


You can leave Yoda at home. Frank Oz will be there SWW V.

Show info is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## yulilin3

tschaan said:


> So, are these cupcakes for sale individually, the same ones offered at the Jedi Mickey dinner on the dessert buffet? And probably the ones for sale at Rebel Hangar?


same, just the ones at Jedi Mickey, RL and the desert party will be mini cupcakes


----------



## yulilin3

Mimsy Borogove said:


> I just checked on mine from yesterday's breakfast and it's $14.95 per download. Which I think I'm going to have to do since DH was like *Chandler Bing *taking engagement photos on my iPhone copies, but the PhotoPass ones are good. Le sigh.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

CinderElsa said:


> These are the LE MagicBands - sorry if the pics are huge. Trying to post from my phone. CM told me there are only 330 lightsaber bands in existence.


Never mind!  Saw the answer after my response!!! Hopefully we can snag a Donald Magic Band next Friday!!!  I'm so excited for everyone going tomorrow!!


----------



## DanielWhitney

I would be highly interested in a RH menu, with descriptions and prices.  I also would love to see the food and get peoples opinions on the food once someone is able to that is there this weekend.


----------



## Teamanderson

Mimsy Borogove said:


> I just checked on mine from yesterday's breakfast and it's $14.95 per download. Which I think I'm going to have to do since DH was like Chandler Bing taking engagement photos on my iPhone copies, but the PhotoPass ones are good. Le sigh.


Love the friends reference


----------



## Teamanderson

DanielWhitney said:


> I would be highly interested in a RH menu, with descriptions and prices.  I also would love to see the food and get peoples opinions on the food once someone is able to that is there this weekend.


I'd love this info as well!


----------



## mmafan

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/05/shopp...ery-star-wars-weekends-2015-merchandise-item/


----------



## mmafan

At the airport.   Prob won't be in my room untill about 1am. Bit see you all In the am.   GUINEA PIGS ATTACK!!!!!!!!!   Lol


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Well I can die happy now...@KennythePirate mentioned ME (and someone named yulilin ....not sure who THAT could be..!) on his blog and via his email (which of course I get)!!!  DD and DH are impressed!

Also got the SWW map from AK guest relations of all places!


----------



## BobaFettFan

My wife and I after a full day of adventure.

How'd everyone else do?


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> Darth Duffy



DS told me the Jedi costume was ok but it would be great if Duffy had a Vader costume. I know this isn't the costume for the big one but I'm pretty sure I'm still obligated to come home with this. Also, it's much cuter than old that Yoda one.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

I think I have been asleep at the wheel....what is "Star Wars Rebels The Ultimate Guide"?   It looks like it is in or near the old American Idol location.  Can someone fill me in?


----------



## yulilin3

DanielWhitney said:


> I would be highly interested in a RH menu, with descriptions and prices.  I also would love to see the food and get peoples opinions on the food once someone is able to that is there this weekend.


I will get prices per menu item tomorrow. But here are the description and items of all the food and drinks offered and pictures as well. It's also on the first page of this thread
http://www.starwars.com/news/rebel-hangar-a-star-wars-lounge-experience-coming-to-star-wars-weekends


----------



## Tltorrez

I don't have a problem posting photos on Twitter (@Tltorrez) but DISBoards doesn't do well on my phone. So if I post anything useful tomorrow, feel free to repost. 

Also I won't be reading here but if anyone has questions DM me on Twitter. I'll be there for the Chewie Run tomorrow and RH at 4:10.


----------



## dkfajr1

Does anyone know what the choices for the places you are from on the name tags? I can't see on the pictures. (Only my youngest is coming with us and the others want name tags)


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I think I have been asleep at the wheel....what is "Star Wars Rebels The Ultimate Guide"?   It looks like it is in or near the old American Idol location.  Can someone fill me in?


It's a 30 minute show (has been shows on Disney XD) recap of season 1 of SW Rebels, it'll be shown every 30 minutes at ABC Sound Studio


----------



## yulilin3

dkfajr1 said:


> Does anyone know what the choices for the places you are from on the name tags? I can't see on the pictures. (Only my youngest is coming with us and the others want name tags)


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> It's a 30 minute show (has been shows on Disney XD) recap of season 1 of SW Rebels, it'll be shown every 30 minutes at ABC Sound Studio


Thanks!  DD is a big fan of Rebels so we have seen every episode multiple times...however if it has AC might be worth it...


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Thanks!  DD is a big fan of Rebels so we have seen every episode multiple times...however if it has AC might be worth it...


I forsee us spending a lot of time in there. It is Air Conditioned


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> View attachment 96525 My wife and I after a full day of adventure.
> 
> How'd everyone else do?


shades in Mustafar!! stylish


----------



## Teamanderson

Anyone doing the 24 hour next weekend? Do they do that every May?


----------



## yulilin3

Alright Jedis, Siths, Rebels, Bounty Hunters, Jawas, Tusken Raiders, Gamorrean Guards, Stormtroopers, Clone Troopers, Mandalorians, Ewoks, Wookies, Droids...and all other intergalactic creatures. It's time for me to try and get some sleep. (that's a joke, I'm too excited to sleep) Early wake up call to try and get Steph/Sabine's hair as perfect as possible and then we should be there no later than 6:30 am
May the Force be With Us


----------



## ophkw

Boski said:


> They actually shot these with a Sony RX100 III, which is a higher end point and shoot camera.


Nice to know you can get those with that.  It IS high end. 800 bucks for a point and shoot!  Now my husband wants that for his point and shoot.  Oh boy!


----------



## HCinKC

Apologies. We were later getting back over to DHS than anticipated, pressed on FP times and dinner. I was not able to confirm if Rebels will roam, just that they are there. Fingers crossed we all have good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Cluelyss

Mimsy Borogove said:


> I just checked on mine from yesterday's breakfast and it's $14.95 per download. Which I think I'm going to have to do since *DH was like Chandler Bing taking engagement photos* on my iPhone copies, but the PhotoPass ones are good. Le sigh.


Hysterical. 

Must post!


----------



## dkfajr1

yulilin3 said:


>



Thanks!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> Alright Jedis, Siths, Rebels, Bounty Hunters, Jawas, Tusken Raiders, Gamorrean Guards, Stormtroopers, Clone Troopers, Mandalorians, Ewoks, Wookies, Droids...and all other intergalactic creatures. It's time for me to try and get some sleep. (that's a joke, I'm too excited to sleep) Early wake up call to try and get Steph/Sabine's hair as perfect as possible and then we should be there no later than 6:30 am
> May the Force be With Us


would you all believe it - I called to set the wake up call time and it flaked on me!  Didn't let me get past inputting the time (didn't ask me am or pm just wished me magical dreams) - so I called back and it wished me magical dreams without asking anything.  So I called the front desk -hopefully they set it for me.  Tried to set the in room alarm clock - it won't let me change the alarm time (yup read the instructions) so it's set for 6 am (want to get up at 5:30).  So going to set the ipad to go off just in case.  I *think* the wake up call will come through but tomorrow is NOT a day we can oversleep!!!


----------



## luvallprincesses

Have a great time, Guinea Pigs!  I can't even imagine how many pages I will come home to after work tomorrow considering it's been 10+ pages daily this week. Can't wait!


----------



## slaveone

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> would you all believe it - I called to set the wake up call time and it flaked on me!  Didn't let me get past inputting the time (didn't ask me am or pm just wished me magical dreams) - so I called back and it wished me magical dreams without asking anything.  So I called the front desk -hopefully they set it for me.  Tried to set the in room alarm clock - it won't let me change the alarm time (yup read the instructions) so it's set for 6 am (want to get up at 5:30).  So going to set the ipad to go off just in case.  I *think* the wake up call will come through but tomorrow is NOT a day we can oversleep!!!


Want me to call you? I have to be up at 520 for something anyway.


----------



## dawn8179

I have one more question about the breakfast. Can you order your seconds as a different item, or do you stick to the same item? I'm having a hard time choosing which item I want.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

slaveone said:


> Want me to call you? I have to be up at 520 for something anyway.


seriously that would be great - I'll PM you our cell phone number- thanks!


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> would you all believe it - I called to set the wake up call time and it flaked on me!  Didn't let me get past inputting the time (didn't ask me am or pm just wished me magical dreams) - so I called back and it wished me magical dreams without asking anything.  So I called the front desk -hopefully they set it for me.  Tried to set the in room alarm clock - it won't let me change the alarm time (yup read the instructions) so it's set for 6 am (want to get up at 5:30).  So going to set the ipad to go off just in case.  I *think* the wake up call will come through but tomorrow is NOT a day we can oversleep!!!



You definitely don't want to oversleep tomorrow. In March, we were trying to get to 7am EMH at MK, and for the first time in forever, really, DH slept through his phone alarm. Actually,  we all slept through it, since we were all in one room together. I woke up and looked at the alarm clock and probably screamed what at the top of my lungs. We rushed and still made it by 7:30am though. I'll send good alarm wishes your way


----------



## slaveone

No prob and the call and from what I heard yes on the two items.


----------



## boricuajedi

This is SW related, if you would like to have a good Stormtrooper armor check this web site, this is one of the best price around.


----------



## slaveone

Anovos armor. Drool.


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> It's a 30 minute show (has been shows on Disney XD) recap of season 1 of SW Rebels, it'll be shown every 30 minutes at ABC Sound Studio


  Wait, maybe im reading this wrong. theres a show at DHS which i know about, but they are showing the same thing on tv? The recap of season one?



dawn8179 said:


> I have one more question about the breakfast. Can you order your seconds as a different item, or do you stick to the same item? I'm having a hard time choosing which item I want.


  What weve heard ehre, and actually hear two different things now, is that yes you can get seconds. There is an article on the main page before the forums that has a review of the breakfast and he says you can get as much as youd like. im going to try for  3rd breakfasies, because well im a simple hobbit


----------



## soniam

Do they ever sell any of the SWW merch, not LE just regular, online?


----------



## slaveone

Anovos armor. Drool.


----------



## xApril

I'm so excited! I'm watching Rebels to catch up on the episodes I missed then sleeping for a few hours. Friend and I are waking up at 2am, driving to Wawa, then to the Studios for the merch line. 

Any guesses as to when C-3PO and R2 may be out? I can't remember when they came out last year. Debating trying tomorrow if t doesn't interfere with a showtime.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'd like to think I speak for everyone when I say....


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  It's almost here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Odd note from today - there is a smoking area next to the Fetts - it is where the line for them ran last year.  I was hoping (when I saw it) that Disney would move it before the weekend but it is on the SWW map!  I can't believe they're going to have a meet/ greet that close to a smoking area!  Also if it is still there where are they going to put the Fett line?


----------



## coluk003

soniam said:


> Do they ever sell any of the SWW merch, not LE just regular, online?



not that im a ware of. think i had hoped that last year and it never did. best hope is ebay or CList and those will cost you and arm and a leg


----------



## coluk003

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'd like to think I speak for everyone when I say....
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  It's almost here!!!!!!!!!



12 days for me


----------



## soniam

I see a penny press in one of the merch articles. Is it SW themed? It's next to the life-size Lego C3PO.


----------



## coluk003

soniam said:


> I see a penny press in one of the merch articles. Is it SW themed? It's next to the life-size Lego C3PO.



that would be cool, but i thought, and im sure im wrong or tinking of something else, i read there were no SW penny presses at all yet


----------



## soniam

coluk003 said:


> not that im a ware of. think i had hoped that last year and it never did. best hope is ebay or CList and those will cost you and arm and a leg



I didn't see anything that I absolutely had to have, just some things that might be cool. I'll just wait until next year. (soniam goes in the corner with her head held down and big pouty lips)


----------



## coluk003

soniam said:


> I didn't see anything that I absolutely had to have, just some things that might be cool. I'll just wait until next year. (soniam goes in the corner with her head held down and big pouty lips)



yeah im going this year, first time, but i know ill get there and like always, look at something and not buy it as i really dont have room for anything. Just think if you go 2016 they might have penny presses out


----------



## soniam

coluk003 said:


> that would be cool, but i thought, and im sure im wrong or tinking of something else, i read there were no SW penny presses at all yet



There used to be one regularly at Tataouine Traders, but they took it away for some reason in the last few years. Someone said they had one last year at SWW. I talked with a CM at Tataouine Traders in March. She said people are always asking about an SW penny press and that she passes it up the chain every time she is asked. I need to email guest relations about it. There are other penny presses that I want too


----------



## slaveone

The rebels recap is the same one thAts on TV. The penny press is not Star Wars. At least wasn't last week. And Soniam depending on merch you might find friendly disser willing to pick it up and send.


----------



## coluk003

soniam said:


> There used to be one regularly at Tataouine Traders, but they took it away for some reason in the last few years. Someone said they had one last year at SWW. I talked with a CM at Tataouine Traders in March. She said people are always asking about an SW penny press and that she passes it up the chain every time she is asked. I need to email guest relations about it. There are other penny presses that I want too



maybe it was your post i read about the PP's lol Ive only gotten one penny in my life and it was 2 years ago and it was grumpy. not sure where in WDW i got it but its the only one ive got.  I never carry change around always use my CC, maybe thats my excuse for never got one


----------



## soniam

slaveone said:


> The rebels recap is the same one thAts on TV. The penny press is not Star Wars. At least wasn't last week. And Soniam depending on merch you might find friendly disser willing to pick it up and send.



Thanks. There's nothing that I have to have. Next year I might ask for some favors, especially if the drink lights run out early again this year.


----------



## slaveone

I was the one on the pressed penny hunt.


----------



## soniam

coluk003 said:


> maybe it was your post i read about the PP's lol Ive only gotten one penny in my life and it was 2 years ago and it was grumpy. not sure where in WDW i got it but its the only one ive got.  I never carry change around always use my CC, maybe thats my excuse for never got one



DS and I have started collecting them from wherever we go. We aren't as fanatic about it as others. One from a location is enough for us; we don't need all of the designs. However, we each almost completely filled up a WDW penny press book on our last visit. We wanted one from each Epcot country, rides we like, MK lands, and characters. I have been hoarding shiny coins and pick up quarter rolls from the bank. I even found a dime press for Space Mountain last time. Since dimes are shiny anyway, it was really cool. They are a pretty small and inexpensive souvenir.


----------



## slaveone

Alright heading off so I don't sleep through my alarm and fail at being @Good Morning Dewdrop wake up call. Good luck guinea Pigs and may the force be with you always.


----------



## lovethattink

Didn't get through all the pages yet. So sorry if I sound out of place. 





yulilin3 said:


> Darth Maul meet and greet?? do they want us to die??



This is where you walk to enter Darth's Mall. You cannot enter by Mike and sully meet.

here is where they filmed my family and others today for sww promo. We had to sign releases.



msmama said:


> Any of the Dooney and Bourke bags left?  Can't decide if I want them to still be available or not!! I'd love one, but that money could buy lots of other stuff, too!?!?!



There was when we left at 1pm-ish



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Just asked multiple guest relations CMs for the map...current theme is they are not getting it until tomorrow.  Hopefully someone else has better luck. Or has it been leaked ?  I can not keep up with this thread today's!



We got a map at pop.



Gianfootography said:


> After seeing these pictures, I have to go to this.



Enjoy!



Gianfootography said:


> So tonight will be interesting. After work today, I will be attending my sister's play (Legally Blonde) then heading straight to DHS. I am running on 2 hrs sleep since a water pipe busted in my house and flooded it yesterday. I will be in the overnight Merch line all night and will attend the event and leave after Stars of the Saga to return to work. If anyone sees me out there dozing off please wake me up. Just don't startle me since I will be armed with a Plastic Lightsaber.



My friend was Elle tonight.  Who is your sister? !


----------



## coluk003

soniam said:


> Thanks. There's nothing that I have to have. Next year I might ask for some favors, especially if the drink lights run out early again this year.



dont say that. i got the party for those then found out they wont give them out there, or last year they didnt. I dont drink but this year will be a first lol


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


>



The symbols are acting up. DS got the rebel symbol. Me, dh and @kmcdougan were or of luck. We had to choose another today. The pre-order didn't work. They said we could get refunded or pick something other than a symbol.


----------



## jesemeca

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Odd note from today - there is a smoking area next to the Fetts - it is where the line for them ran last year.  I was hoping (when I saw it) that Disney would move it before the weekend but it is on the SWW map!  I can't believe they're going to have a meet/ greet that close to a smoking area!  Also if it is still there where are they going to put the Fett line?



If the Fetts are in the same spot they used to be in, the line will be set up on the opposite side from the smoking section. I'm a smoker and I remember using that section last year and never having a line near me. Hope this helps.


----------



## lovethattink

Fett are same place.  Jedi council is on tsmm side between old pirate thing and tsmm.


----------



## soniam

coluk003 said:


> dont say that. i got the party for those then found out they wont give them out there, or last year they didnt. I dont drink but this year will be a first lol



I am hoping they learned their lesson. But I'm not above buying some friendly dissers drinks next year to be sure we get them. I'm going to wait though until next year. We won't be able to make it until probably the 3rd, 4th, or even 5th weekend, because of that darn school


----------



## soniam

All you VIPers for the first weekend, get ready to rrreeeepppooorrrt! Don't rumble, okay


----------



## Itinkso

soniam said:


> All you VIPers for the first weekend, get ready to rrreeeepppooorrrt! Don't rumble, okay


You are too funny! Every time I see your profile pic, I think of your Lance Bands!  And, even though I walk everyday with my friend, Sonia, I read your Screenname as Son. I. Am. Too much Dr. Seuss for me!

Anyway, you be more than ready for SWW next year. You'll be at the top of the Roll Call listing!!!


----------



## lovethattink

Almost forgot.  That Darth mall sign thing is for the Aurasma app.


----------



## Reizo

Should be asleep but wanted to wish all us guinea pigs good luck tomorrow. See you in the am


----------



## Ninja Mom

You're all getting sleepy... Sleepy... SLEEEPY... You're going to stop posting so that Ninja Mom can stop reading and get to bed. That's it... nothing to see here, these are not the posts you're looking for, move along... sleepy... sleepy...

Oh heck, who am I kidding. Star Wars weekends ARE HERE!! We can sleep when we are dead!

~NM


----------



## Metz172

I am so excited to see all the posts tomorrow. Hopefully it will help make the time until we go go faster


----------



## moobar25

Good luck to all the Guinea Pigs! I've got 28 days to go. Till then I'll live vicariously through all of you.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Doing the happy dance.. Good luck Guinea pigs! I hope you'll have a great day! Have some fun for us


----------



## Tltorrez

I got it! Third times a charm - Frank Oz FP for Sunday, June 14.


----------



## Tltorrez

Now back to our regularly scheduled sleeping. See you in morning, Guinea Pigs.


----------



## soniam

Itinkso said:


> You are too funny! Every time I see your profile pic, I think of your Lance Bands!  And, even though I walk everyday with my friend, Sonia, I read your Screenname as Son. I. Am. Too much Dr. Seuss for me!
> 
> Anyway, you be more than ready for SWW next year. You'll be at the top of the Roll Call listing!!!



You are not the first person to think it is son I am. I like the Dr Seuss reference though. I had never thought of it that way I was fairly uncreative and just went with a previous username I have had for work. I end up with too many usernames and start to forget what they are if I try to be creative.


----------



## Laura C

It's wake up time for me here in the UK but am thinking of all the guinea pig DISsers getting up for the autographs lines, fp lines,rope drop and chewie run have a great time and can't wait to hear your thoughts on it all, just over 2 weeks until we're there 
Have fun


----------



## coluk003

ok whos in line at DHS right now lol. its only 1:48AM


----------



## RebelScumRunner

Good Morning Everyone (on the east coast at least).

I've been a long time lurker on this thread and I cannot thank everyone enough for the valuable information!  I know this comes as terrible timing as we all eagerly anticipate hearing our fellow fans exploits later today, however, I'm working the graveyard shift this weekend which gives me valuable time to get some parks plans in order.  My family and I will be in attendance for the final weekend of SWW's.

Anyway, the real reason I am posting now...nearly 2am my time and only hours away from weekend 1's rope drop...really, it's a silly question;

*What the hey is the STAR WARS: REBELS event?  I'm pretty savvy at finding things on the internet, whether they want to be found or not, but I haven't had much luck finding the specifics about this event.  Obviously it is a show, but is it merely a recap of the 1st season?  The photo that goes with the event shows Ezra, Sabine, and Chopper...and the description indicates there may be characters in attendance.  Is this also a meet n greet with the Rebels characters?*

Sorry if I am behind the ball on this one and completely missed any discussion related to it.


Best wishes to all those charging into this first weekend!  Just imagine that you are Bothan spies...your reports, for us, will roughly hold the same weight as that of the Death Star plans.  May the Force be with you.


----------



## coluk003

RebelScumRunner said:


> Good Morning Everyone (on the east coast at least).
> 
> I've been a long time lurker on this thread and I cannot thank everyone enough for the valuable information!  I know this comes as terrible timing as we all eagerly anticipate hearing our fellow fans exploits later today, however, I'm working the graveyard shift this weekend which gives me valuable time to get some parks plans in order.  My family and I will be in attendance for the final weekend of SWW's.
> 
> Anyway, the real reason I am posting now...nearly 2am my time and only hours away from weekend 1's rope drop...really, it's a silly question;
> 
> *What the hey is the STAR WARS: REBELS event?  I'm pretty savvy at finding things on the internet, whether they want to be found or not, but I haven't had much luck finding the specifics about this event.  Obviously it is a show, but is it merely a recap of the 1st season?  The photo that goes with the event shows Ezra, Sabine, and Chopper...and the description indicates there may be characters in attendance.  Is this also a meet n greet with the Rebels characters?*
> 
> Sorry if I am behind the ball on this one and completely missed any discussion related to it.
> 
> 
> Best wishes to all those charging into this first weekend!  Just imagine that you are Bothan spies...your reports, for us, will roughly hold the same weight as that of the Death Star plans.  May the Force be with you.



I think from the bolded area you meant the 30 min show? if that is correct, there has been no indication yet that there are any characters at this show. What it is, is a 30 min recap of season one, which someone so graciously pointed out to me that its also on the disney xd website to watch(if you have cable just log in and you can watch it)  If i was new to the show i dont think it wold have helped much to be honest, but still fun to watch. i know i can now show my sister, whos never seen rebels ad never will probably, i can show her this. 

If you mean Rebel Hanger let me know. We wont know until tomorrow if the SWRebels will be out walking around or what, that was pretty tight lipped


----------



## RebelScumRunner

coluk003 said:


> What it is, is a 30 min recap of season one


 
Yep.  That's the information for which I was looking. 

I know of it.  I think Disney XD ran it a bunch of times leading up to May 4th.  I have not seen it, however, nor will I see it at HS.  I would much rather just watch it online.  Ha.  Thanks.  I really would like to actually watch the entire show as the small snippets I've caught seem real good.  However, for some reason my daughter won't watch it with me.  She watched all of the movies along with Clone Wars.  She even named our cat Chopper, yet she won't watch Rebels.  With Asohka returning, that may change...

I digress.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## ArielRae

Good Morning Everyone!
Hope all DISers there now have all their plans come thru without problems.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Good Morning Dissers I am in line for Tyre Sircra aka Sabine from Rebels..  The longest line at this time is Amy's which is nearly to the boat dock, second is the merch line and third is ours/Sabine,  4th is Ashley.

Can't post pictures this morning, app hates me.  But merch line is 15 past bag check and we are inside the bag check by a long while.


----------



## ArielRae

Teamanderson said:


> Anyone doing the 24 hour next weekend? Do they do that every May?



I arrive on Wednesday May 20th and plan to stay until May 24th. I will be doing the 24hr event Friday morning to lunchtime and then back early Saturday morning and then Star Wars Weekend after MK closes at 6am.

They have been doing the 24hr event the past couple of years. This will be my first year attending the event.


----------



## Phelpsie70

Hope everyone attending this weekend has a blast!


----------



## Ninja Mom

Good morning everyone! Welcome to Day one of Star Wars Weekends!!! 


Please remember to be patient as many of the people who are gathering the info or answering questions about weekend one's event probably won't be able to post until after the weekend is over. If you find that your question got lost in the shuffle, try reposting it again on Monday or Tuesday!

May the force be with us!

~NM


----------



## BobaFettFan

At pop century.   Was told last night buses start at 6.  Now being  told 6:45... kinda pissed...


----------



## Bugdozer

BobaFettFan said:


> At pop century.   Was told last night buses start at 6.  Now being  told 6:45... kinda pissed...




Ugh... We are staying there starting tomorrow and was hoping to get to SWW early! Wonder what a cab ride costs...


----------



## BobaFettFan

If I get a signature,  awesome. If I don't I'll get over it.

I just hate being  lied to.


----------



## RedM94

@BobaFettFan

Are there any taxis available at POP?  I will be there for weekend III with a rental car, but was hoping to take a taxi on one of the days.


----------



## BobaFettFan

None on stand by.


----------



## BobaFettFan

Apparently taxis have been coming and going.  I thought they were called but nope.  People  just grabbing them as they come.


----------



## RedM94

BobaFettFan said:


> Apparently taxis have been coming and going.  I thought they were called but nope.  People  just grabbing them as they come.


 
@BobaFettFan

Hmm, thanks for the info.  I will be sure to request a cab the night before.  I was planning on having a few of the drinks included with the fireworks at the end of the VIP tour so I didn't want to drive to the park that day.  

I picked the wrong year to run out of DVC points.  I am really going to miss being able to walk from the Boardwalkthis year.


----------



## SalmonPink

Haven't posted in a few weeks because I've been here in Disney! Waiting at Coronado Springs stop, looks like buses here don't start until 7. Scared to leave the stop looking for more info, in case something happens and I miss it!


----------



## BobaFettFan

Took cab. 8 bucks.  Even more pissed it was so cheap.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

This is from our fearless leader @yulilin3 "Arrived at 6:15 in line for tiya sircar about 50 in front of us.  So definitely getting her autograph. Amy Allen line all the way down to the boat docks. Merchandise line only down first past bag check" and here is a pic of the entrance


----------



## jimim

Help please for her universe.

We wNted to get my daughter a tshirt from them.  I emailed them for sizing conversion of a girl 5-6t.  They said using sizing chart.  That didn't help.  We measured her bust size.  It is 23 inches.  She is 5 years old.  Do u guys think an extra small will fit her?


----------



## RebelScumRunner

jimim said:


> We wNted to get my daughter a tshirt from them. I emailed them for sizing conversion of a girl 5-6t. They said using sizing chart. That didn't help. We measured her bust size. It is 22 inches. She is 5 years old. Do u guys think an extra small will fit her?


 
Ugh.  I'm having the exact same issue!!  I can let you know in a few days.  My daughter just turned five and measure b/w 22-23" bust.  The XS is listed at 22-23" I think.  My worry is that will give her no room to move and create a tight fight.  She typically wears anything b/w a 6-6x, XS, or even S (some brands).  I took a roll of the dice and ordered her a SMALL, hoping for the best.  If not, then I guess I'll go through the hassle of returning it for the XS.

By the way...8 bucks for shipping.  Seriously Ashley?  I love the products though.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Here waiting near Yoda...


----------



## Itinkso

From yulilin! Other guests have asked to take photos of Steph!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

jimim said:


> Help please for her universe.
> 
> We wNted to get my daughter a tshirt from them.  I emailed them for sizing conversion of a girl 5-6t.  They said using sizing chart.  That didn't help.  We measured her bust size.  It is 23 inches.  She is 5 years old.  Do u guys think an extra small will fit her?


 I know a couple of people on here have been saying her stuff runs small so maybe go with the small and if it's too big you can get to shrink a bit in the wash. Also if your daughter is with you they had "changing" rooms last year.


----------



## Bugdozer

BobaFettFan said:


> Took cab. 8 bucks.  Even more pissed it was so cheap.




Ty for the info on cab costs


----------



## CindySwims

Hope all the guinea pigs have an amazing day!!


----------



## lovethattink

My biggest start wars fans are still sleeping! !


----------



## jennab113

There are no fitting rooms in Darth's Mall this year.


----------



## BobaFettFan

Met our fearless leader and her Sabine look alike.  Good times!

Saw her picture with the woman in the chair and thought, "I know that chair !"  Looked around and saw purple pink Mando armor.  Fun times.


----------



## lovethattink

Bugdozer said:


> Ty for the info on cab costs



Bug, your gds requires a car seat? We are at Pop. Thinking of bringing a second car so we can split up going tomorrow. If we bring back a 2nd car I'll let you know. I definitely don't have a car seat.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

The ticket window and outside merch shop opened right before 7:00am. And at 7:13 they were starting to let the merchandise line ahead of park open..this ONLY happens on first Friday 

FYI for everybody all my love reports are coming from @yulilin3 as she texts them to me. Same PM offer is open for anyone who wants/needs it today


----------



## MooksterL1

Happy SSW Day!!  I hope everyone has a great time!!


----------



## Itinkso

*Real-Time Character Updates from Yulilin:*

*Chewie with Ewoks from 8:00a - 10:00a
      ~ Chewie back at 12:00
      ~ Ewoks back at 1:00
      ~ both out until 9:00p
      ~ CM states to get in line by 7:30p to see them before their sets end for the day
      ~***at 8:30 this morning, the wait time in line is at 1.5 hours

*Jedi Mickey and Pals
~ character meet times are on MDE but not sure how accurate
~ Jedi Mickey and Leia Minnie rotate meet until 9:00a
~ Donald and Goofy come out for their first rotation at 9:00a

*Chipwoks
~ they leave set at 10:20 to prepare for the parade
~ they return after the parade at 11:45
~ last set is at 3:30 and Chipwoks complete their set by 4:00p

*Jedi Council
~ line moves at glacial pace - be prepared (40 minute line)
~ met Anakin
~ Fisto and Windu will meet after the parade

*Luke and Leia: spotted roaming near Star Tours
~ spotted by Star Tours around 11:30a

*C3PO may not come out at all for a few weekends. No dates have been mentioned.
*R2D2 will randomly appear - no set times.

*Rebel Hangar Characters and Table Service, too!*
Cantina Band
Greedo
Sabine - does not sign autographs
Ezra - does not sign autographs

Magic Shot next to smoking area by the Coke Bottle.

*AP/DVC SWW Poster Trading on the Roll Call Thread:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/page-32*

****Strollers are allowed in all character lines*
****MDE character times appear to be accurate*


----------



## poison ivy

Have a great day today everyone!  Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

This is the line for people without FP, while they started letting people with FP in. 

@yulilin3 was able to score late session FP for Tiya Sircar DHS is still giving out first session but these girls didn't want to feel rushed


----------



## Bugdozer

lovethattink said:


> Bug, your gds requires a car seat? We are at Pop. Thinking of bringing a second car so we can split up going tomorrow. If we bring back a 2nd car I'll let you know. I definitely don't have a car seat.



Thanks for the offer but we are not going to Friday the 22nd.  We booked the Ftf prem deluxe  package that day but hope to get there early enough so Lexi can see all the opening stuff.  We have reservations for rebel lounge this Sunday in the evening so we will just take the bus then.


----------



## MouseTale

I'm soooo excited for everyone!  Have a blast!  Can't wait to read all your reports after work tonight.


----------



## MouseTale

RebelScumRunner said:


> Good Morning Everyone (on the east coast at least).
> 
> I've been a long time lurker on this thread and I cannot thank everyone enough for the valuable information!  I know this comes as terrible timing as we all eagerly anticipate hearing our fellow fans exploits later today, however, I'm working the graveyard shift this weekend which gives me valuable time to get some parks plans in order.  My family and I will be in attendance for the final weekend of SWW's.
> 
> Anyway, the real reason I am posting now...nearly 2am my time and only hours away from weekend 1's rope drop...really, it's a silly question;
> 
> *What the hey is the STAR WARS: REBELS event?  I'm pretty savvy at finding things on the internet, whether they want to be found or not, but I haven't had much luck finding the specifics about this event.  Obviously it is a show, but is it merely a recap of the 1st season?  The photo that goes with the event shows Ezra, Sabine, and Chopper...and the description indicates there may be characters in attendance.  Is this also a meet n greet with the Rebels characters?*
> 
> Sorry if I am behind the ball on this one and completely missed any discussion related to it.
> 
> 
> Best wishes to all those charging into this first weekend!  Just imagine that you are Bothan spies...your reports, for us, will roughly hold the same weight as that of the Death Star plans.  May the Force be with you.




Hello and welcome to the Dis!   It is available on-demand for free with Comcast.  My son watched it twice.  Hopefully, we are wrong and it is new footage, but it sounds like a re-cap of the Rebels TV season.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Cute pic @Good Morning Dewdrop! So excited for SWW! Can't wait until its our turn!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Tap-stiles have opened!!!!!!!!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Stormtroopers have let them in.


(In my best announcer voice) Laaaadies and Gentlemen start your feet! As we begin the inaugural year of the Chewie Run!!!





And their off!!!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Slaveone beat us we are 2nd in line for chewie


----------



## slaveone

Not me think that's bobafettfan. I wish that was me you lucky guinea pigs.


----------



## Teamanderson

Ahh I'm so torn, do I head straight for Chewie or for JTA sign ups on weekend 4?!


----------



## Skywise

I don't wanna go to woooorrrkkk!!!!

Somebody save me a death star glow cube! (Do they actually have them this year?)  Or have you guys not started drinking yet?  

T minus 3 weeks...


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Guys, Guys, Guys!!!! @yulilin3 just told me that Stephanie is getting interviewed by USA Today. You Go Girl!!!!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Skywise said:


> I don't wanna go to woooorrrkkk!!!!
> 
> Somebody save me a death star glow cube! (Do they actually have them this year?)  Or have you guys not started drinking yet?
> 
> T minus 3 weeks...



I won't be there until tomorrow but I can get you one or two or however many you need ...I still have about 4 from last year (this is between 2 people for 5 weekends guys don't go crazy)


----------



## moobar25

Skywise said:


> I don't wanna go to woooorrrkkk!!!!
> 
> Somebody save me a death star glow cube! (Do they actually have them this year?)  Or have you guys not started drinking yet?
> 
> T minus 3 weeks...



Yes they have the Death Star and Millenium Falcon.  Last year we got the Death Star and a Light Saber.  
I'm already AT WORK - at least in the physical sense.


----------



## poison ivy

moobar25 said:


> Yes they have the Death Star and Millenium Falcon.  Last year we got the Death Star and a Light Saber.
> I'm already AT WORK - at least in the physical sense.


JTA signups IMO


----------



## jthornton94

Keep us posted if the bus situation improves.  I really don't want to take a cab.


----------



## jennab113

Steph was interviewed by USA Today in her awesome costume.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

all I know is that Pete Werner said in his review that Tables in Wonderland would be suspended THROUGHOUT DHS for Star Wars Weekends. Not satisfied until I see that someone has actually used it somewhere in DHS (I know the Star Wars meals and Rebel Hangar are not eligible.) may not keep my lunch reservation if it is true. I don't know where he got that info. He sure didn't get it from the TIW website.

and hooray for Steph and her costume!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

In line for Mickey and Minnie they just went to take a quick break.  They are coming back.  CM says Donald and Goofy will be out around 10.

Logray was out with Chewie!!!


----------



## Artax

It was my son that beat you good morning dewdrop. 1st to chewy 2 years in a row! Chewy came at 8:07

Was cool to meat dewdrop, yulilin and little Sabine. 

In line for vader now. Looks to be about 30min wait.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Artax said:


> It was my son that beat you good morning dewdrop. 1st to chewy 2 years in a row! Chewy came at 8:07
> 
> Was cool to meat dewdrop, yulilin and little Sabine.
> 
> In line for vader now. Looks to be about 30min wait.


Clearly I'm confused not a new experience!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Artax said:


> It was my son that beat you good morning dewdrop. 1st to chewy 2 years in a row! Chewy came at 8:07
> 
> Was cool to meat dewdrop, yulilin and little Sabine.
> 
> In line for vader now. Looks to be about 30min wait.


Btw did you pass by the chipawoks on your way to Vader?  We're they out?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Fyi MDE appears to have fairly specific times posted for the characters


----------



## Artax

We walked by blister pack and Darth maul line. Neither were out. Looks like maul is at the old vader location. Didn't get to the chipewok location yet.


----------



## Bugdozer

Artax said:


> It was my son that beat you good morning dewdrop. 1st to chewy 2 years in a row! Chewy came at 8:07
> 
> Was cool to meat dewdrop, yulilin and little Sabine.
> 
> In line for vader now. Looks to be about 30min wait.




what time did you get to the park to be able to get to chewie so fast?


----------



## wdhinn89

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> The ticket window and outside merch shop opened right before 7:00am. And at 7:13 they were starting to let the merchandise line ahead of park open..this ONLY happens on first Friday
> 
> FYI for everybody all my love reports are coming from @yulilin3 as she texts them to me. Same PM offer is open for anyone who wants/needs it today


Thank you for passing on the information for us!!!


----------



## Artax

We walked up to tapstikes about 6:50. We walked up right behind dewdrop and her family.


----------



## Itinkso

Real-time character updates from yulilin at the top of page 755, POST #15081


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

wdhinn89 said:


> Thank you for passing on the information for us!!!


But of course I figured that while I'm spending my day Star Wars crafting I could also help out here

The offer is open to anyone that is there today. And I will try my best to keep up with question and answer them


----------



## bperk3

Going to be stalking this page all day in hopes that there actually are going to be Rebels characters out and about.  They are THE characters my boys want to meet next weekend.


----------



## wdhinn89

We leave tonight and I have soooooo much to do today but all I want to do is sit on the computer and read updates!!!


----------



## msmama

7 hours until I get on a plane.  12 hours until we arrive at BC.  Think I'll probably be glued to the computer all day though!!  Which stinks since I still have to pack!!


----------



## Kevin_W

MakiraMarlena said:


> all I know is that Pete Werner said in his review that Tables in Wonderland would be suspended THROUGHOUT DHS for Star Wars Weekends. Not satisfied until I see that someone has actually used it somewhere in DHS (I know the Star Wars meals and Rebel Hangar are not eligible.) may not keep my lunch reservation if it is true. I don't know where he got that info. He sure didn't get it from the TIW website.



I'm hoping that was a misstatement and just applies to the two Staw Wars meals.  The TiW agreements does specify "participating Restaurants, Show times, Meal Periods and Dates are subject to change without notice:, however.


----------



## Bugdozer

Does anyone know if a cab can be requested that has a car seat?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

In line for Amidala now.  Left yulilin in line for Mickey.  Heading for the chipawoks and Anakin next.

Loving having do many characters out this early.

We arrived in the parking lot right at 6:30 and were first in line at the tapstiles


----------



## Itinkso

Itinkso said:


> *Real-Time Character Updates from Yulilin:*
> 
> *Chewie with Ewoks from 8:00a - 10:00a
> ~ Chewie back at 12:00
> ~ Ewoks back at 1:00
> ~ both out until 9:00p
> ~ CM states to get in line by 7:30p to see them before their sets end for the day
> ~***at 8:30 this morning, the wait time in line is at 1.5 hours
> 
> *Jedi Mickey and Pals
> ~ character meet times are on MDE but not sure how accurate


*More Updates from yulilin^^*


----------



## Itinkso

Bugdozer said:


> Does anyone know if a cab can be requested that has a car seat?


Yes. Most should have them in the trunk. A Valet can call a cab for you and put in the car seat request.


----------



## moobar25

What time are the celebrity autograph sessions?  I know about waiting in the wee small hours to get the paper FP for them - but is there a set time on when to come back?  Or are the sessions from morning till night & luck of the draw what time you get (based on where you are in the FP line)?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Oooh the reports are coming in fast and furious now!  Love it!  Work...I bet wouldn't like it.


----------



## mmafan




----------



## Bugdozer

if anyone wanted to see today's opening this video was on twitter


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

moobar25 said:


> What time are the celebrity autograph sessions?  I know about waiting in the wee small hours to get the paper FP for them - but is there a set time on when to come back?  Or are the sessions from morning till night & luck of the draw what time you get (based on where you are in the FP line)?


I believe the FP is for theFP line of their session some celebs have more than one session so you could choose which session you want to FP for like @yulilin3 did. It sort of works like an FP for any show you have a time when you can come back in a window and that time is before the start of the session so when it starts you are already in the FP line and the que gets you in accordingly. I believe the  celeb autograph times are also list on the first page.


----------



## Bugdozer

Itinkso said:


> Yes. Most should have them in the trunk. A Valet can call a cab for you and put in the car seat request.



TY so much!!


----------



## Itinkso

Itinkso said:


> *Real-Time Character Updates from Yulilin:*
> 
> *Chewie with Ewoks from 8:00a - 10:00a
> ~ Chewie back at 12:00
> ~ Ewoks back at 1:00
> ~ both out until 9:00p
> ~ CM states to get in line by 7:30p to see them before their sets end for the day
> ~***at 8:30 this morning, the wait time in line is at 1.5 hours
> 
> *Jedi Mickey and Pals
> ~ character meet times are on MDE but not sure how accurate
> ~ Jedi Mickey and Leia Minnie rotate meet until 9:00a
> ~ Donald and Goofy come out for their first rotation at 9:00a


*More updated info:^^*


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Other than being at DHS, this is the next best thing! I can't wait to go. Two more weeks! 

Thanks everyone for the updates.


----------



## DisHeels

Great updates!  Hope everyone has a great fun day.  Drink water!!!


----------



## SalmonPink

Anakin just came out at Jedi Council meet. They're also giving out posters for annual pass holders here by the Jedi queue


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Found the chipawoks took a quick picture to show where they are note they are before one mans dream.  Picture is not loading will try again later.

Was just told they are having trouble with photo pass ...I think it is a wifi problem...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

SalmonPink said:


> Anakin just came out at Jedi Council meet. They're also giving out posters for annual pass holders here by the Jedi queue




Which poster for this weekend?


----------



## jimim

RebelScumRunner said:


> Ugh.  I'm having the exact same issue!!  I can let you know in a few days.  My daughter just turned five and measure b/w 22-23" bust.  The XS is listed at 22-23" I think.  My worry is that will give her no room to move and create a tight fight.  She typically wears anything b/w a 6-6x, XS, or even S (some brands).  I took a roll of the dice and ordered her a SMALL, hoping for the best.  If not, then I guess I'll go through the hassle of returning it for the XS.
> 
> By the way...8 bucks for shipping.  Seriously Ashley?  I love the products though.


Thanks. Can u let us know since they r similiar then. Che extra small was 23-25 i thought.  I have to look.  Can u hit me back when u get it?  Would be really cool of u.


----------



## Cluelyss

Itinkso said:


> Real-time character updates from yulilin at the top of page 755, POST #15081


Are these times just for today / Weekend I or will they stay they same all weekends? Thanks for all the info!! Enjoy you day Guinea Pigs!!!!!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

This thread has gotten humongous since I got off my four day cruise how are you guys enjoying it!! It seems like a blast!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Which poster for this weekend?


Yoda.  Poster give out is back behind the Jedi Council.  In line for Anakin now but he is going in soon will probably meet Shaak Ti


----------



## SalmonPink

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Yoda.  Poster give out is back behind the Jedi Council.  In line for Anakin now but he is going in soon will probably meet Shaak Ti


I'm somewhere behind you, just got back in line after meeting Anakin, was also told Shaak Ti


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

According to CMs

Week 1 Yoda
Week 2 Boba
Week 3 Maul
Week 4 Stormtrooper
Week 5 Chewie

We are looking to trade Yoda posters for Chewie and a Stormtrooper!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> According to CMs
> 
> Week 1 Yoda
> Week 2 Boba
> Week 3 Maul
> Week 4 Stormtrooper
> Week 5 Chewie
> 
> We are looking to trade Yoda posters for Chewie and a Stormtrooper!



Dang
I'll trade a boba for a maul if anyone is going week 3.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

SalmonPink said:


> I'm somewhere behind you, just got back in line after meeting Anakin, was also told Shaak Ti


My 15 year old Jedi is in a green tunic and brown shoulder armor wave if you see us!


FYI line is nicely covered by the shade things!


----------



## DanielWhitney

Well they timed the Chewie Poster right for his weekend.  But I don't have a Annual Pass.


----------



## cpbrooks90

I'd like to trade a yoda for a boba for anyone going week 2


----------



## Felipe4

I just looked at the Roll Call thread - is anyone else actually doing all 4 experiences in 1 day? (Sci Fi, FTF, RH, H&V)? Or am I just crazy? I'm pretty much going to eat ALL the cupcakes. 

This morning when I woke up, I turned to the BF and said, "In one month, L (my bff) will be picking us up at this time to take us to Disney." So. Excited.


----------



## Itinkso

Cluelyss said:


> Are these times just for today / Weekend I or will they stay they same all weekends? Thanks for all the info!! Enjoy you day Guinea Pigs!!!!!


Yulilin's getting the info from Attendants so scheduling will remain the same for all SWWs.


----------



## msmama

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> According to CMs
> 
> Week 1 Yoda
> Week 2 Boba
> Week 3 Maul
> Week 4 Stormtrooper
> Week 5 Chewie
> 
> We are looking to trade Yoda posters for Chewie and a Stormtrooper!



I know it was mentioned somewhere - but one per AP or one per family?  Also, how are they given out?  Easy to carry?


----------



## Flyz Ondewalz

Chip works are by One Man's Dream.  Jedi council is near old Pirates entrance. Free Annual PASS HOLDER poster is down by the Jedi Council meet.

Signed, Buzzy the Fly


----------



## CheshireCrazy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Dang
> I'll trade a boba for a maul if anyone is going week 3.



Hopefully I can get Maul and I'll let you know. I really wanted Boba.


----------



## moobar25

I'll trade anyone for Maul - DH wants that one.  I will have Chewie available to trade to anyone that wants it.
Once I figure this out I'll try to start a Poster Trading thread.


----------



## Flyz Ondewalz

You must show proof of Annual Pass for the poster. They cannot scan magic bands so bring your AP card. 

Signed, Buzzy the Fly


----------



## DisneyMama21

Does anyone know if the free DVC SWW posters are the same as the Annual Passholder posters?


----------



## roselark

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> According to CMs
> 
> Week 1 Yoda
> Week 2 Boba
> Week 3 Maul
> Week 4 Stormtrooper
> Week 5 Chewie



DANG! Was really hoping Boba would be week 3 or 4. He is hubby's favorite.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Here is the line for the Jedi Council @yulilin3 says that along with the shade they also have big fans and it's really nice


----------



## Itinkso

Itinkso said:


> *Real-Time Character Updates from Yulilin:*
> 
> *Chewie with Ewoks from 8:00a - 10:00a
> ~ Chewie back at 12:00
> ~ Ewoks back at 1:00
> ~ both out until 9:00p
> ~ CM states to get in line by 7:30p to see them before their sets end for the day
> ~***at 8:30 this morning, the wait time in line is at 1.5 hours
> 
> *Jedi Mickey and Pals
> ~ character meet times are on MDE but not sure how accurate
> ~ Jedi Mickey and Leia Minnie rotate meet until 9:00a
> ~ Donald and Goofy come out for their first rotation at 9:00a
> 
> Chipwoks
> ~ they leave set at 10:20 to prepare for the parade
> ~ they return after the parade at 11:45
> ~ last set is at 3:30 and Chipwoks complete their set by 4:00p
> 
> ****MDE character times appear to be accurate*


*More updates from yulilin^^*


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Flyz Ondewalz said:


> You must show proof of Annual Pass for the poster. They cannot scan magic bands so bring your AP card.
> 
> Signed, Buzzy the Fly


We were told you can show your pass or your AP slider on your MB

One poster per AP.  All 3 of us have APs so we each got a Yoda


----------



## moobar25

DisneyMama21 said:


> Does anyone know if the free DVC SWW posters are the same as the Annual Passholder posters?



Yes they are - according to this card posted earlier


----------



## Flyz Ondewalz

The posters are on thick cardboard stock and come rolled with a rubber band. I'm guessing the size but maybe 11 wide by 16 inches long.
Buzzy


----------



## Itinkso

moobar25 said:


> I'll trade anyone for Maul - DH wants that one.  I will have Chewie available to trade to anyone that wants it.
> Once I figure this out I'll try to start a Poster Trading thread.


Just post on the Roll Call Thread and update it with new requests. That way it won't get lost or moved by a Moderator.


----------



## Music City Mama

OMG, I'm not going to get any work done today. Can't wait to hear about RH later. Have fun, everyone!!!


----------



## moobar25

Itinkso said:


> Just post on the Roll Call Thread and update it with new requests. That way it won't get lost or moved by a Moderator.



I can't find the roll call thread - please help


----------



## Music City Mama

moobar25 said:


> I can't find the roll call thread - please help



http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/


----------



## IamJoshMartin

jtowntoflorida said:


> I want to know how (like technically, how) they got such awesome photos in there.  I tried to leave a comment to ask them to give some specific tips, but I don't want to create a new account (or login with FB) to do that.



I'm not sure if this has been answered in subsequent messages but thought I would offer my suggestions. First, it's about having the right equipment. A DSLR camera is really helpful and setting the aperture wide open (the lowest number) makes sure all the light gets in. Now, the lowest aperture depends on your lens so that will have an impact. Mine is 1.4 but most are 3.5+. You can also try a tripod to eliminate camera shake. If you are using a smartphone you can download a third party camera app from the app store that will allow you to manually set things like shutter speed and aperture. Again, taking the lowest settings will help. Hope that is some useful info!


----------



## DisneyMama21

moobar25 said:


> Yes they are - according to this card posted earlier



Thanks!!!


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Music City Mama said:


> OMG, I'm not going to get any work done today. Can't wait to hear about RH later. Have fun, everyone!!!



Me too. I've been at work for 2 hours and zero things done..other than refreshing this page.


----------



## soniam

moobar25 said:


> I can't find the roll call thread - please help



http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/


----------



## Bugdozer

Credit goes to attraction magazine on this photo here are a few items being served at the rebel hanger. Looks like decent size portions.


----------



## jane2073

I am loving all of the updates!  So excited for tomorrow!
My daughter will e a Jedi and my husband will be wearing this shirt:

http://www.pacsun.com/on-the-byas/x-star-wars-floral-woven-shirt-0180491920001.html


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Someone please put me out of my misery and let me know that you see rebels characters out and about.


----------



## 7dustya

Can someone help me find the character times in MDE?


----------



## Delilah1310

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Someone please put me out of my misery and let me know that you see rebels characters out and about.



OhioStateBuckeye - I believe you and I are of a singular mission here.
The main thing my DS7 wants to do at SWW is meet Ezra ... I'd love to find a way to make that happen without the will we/won't we morning stress of signing up for Padawan Mind Challenge.

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

7dustya said:


> Can someone help me find the character times in MDE?


On the app click the icon on the side that is three lines  then park hours then selct HS then choose the filter icon on the right side  change the activity to Characters hit apply and they will pop up alphabetically


----------



## mmafan

Yes there is ice cream soda water bs popcorn at deluxe premium


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Yulilian3 just confirmed that you indeed need the passholder card to get the poster she has those without be denied already


----------



## cvjpirate

mmafan said:


> Yes there is ice cream soda water bs popcorn at deluxe premium



Assuming your talking about for the parade viewing area?


----------



## mmafan




----------



## mmafan




----------



## mmafan




----------



## volfan1978

Bugdozer said:


> Credit goes to attraction magazine on this photo here are a few items being served at the rebel hanger. Looks like decent size portions.



I think this is visual confirmation that the box for the cupcakes is indeed the "popcorn bucket".


----------



## slaveone

It is indeed the Popcorn bucket. So that is good. It means less money for me... Who Am I Kidding? I've been pounding through work so fast today so that I can reward myself with maybe coming over tonight for fireworks and boba fett stein. Ooo and glow cubes.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Re: Posters...

We are AP, DVC, you-name-it... 

Does this means our family of 4 AP holders can get 4 Yoda posters??  DH and I are both DVC members -- does this mean we get 2 with those cards?

We'd only be looking to keep a couple, and I'd be happy to trade or just give the rest to other DISers.


----------



## boricuajedi

volfan1978 said:


> I think this is visual confirmation that the box for the cupcakes is indeed the "popcorn bucket".


So you can keep the bucket if you order the cupcakes?


----------



## volfan1978

boricuajedi said:


> So you can keep the bucket if you order the cupcakes?



That's my understanding...of course be prepared for it to be a $16 sampler of 3 bite sized cupcakes!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Re: Posters...
> 
> We are AP, DVC, you-name-it...
> 
> Does this means our family of 4 AP holders can get 4 Yoda posters??  DH and I are both DVC members -- does this mean we get 2 with those cards?
> 
> We'd only be looking to keep a couple, and I'd be happy to trade or just give the rest to other DISers.



Yes you could get 6 though they might give you looks when you try to "collect" that many



boricuajedi said:


> So you can keep the bucket if you order the cupcakes?



Yes on the menu for RH it includes the souvenir bucket which is why I speculated it would be the one that cost $16.99


----------



## Metz172

mmafan said:


> Yes there is ice cream soda water bs popcorn at deluxe premium


 
There is popcorn too??!! That's even better!


----------



## BobaFettFan

Purchased a vader helmet  popcorn bucket.  After this Indiana ride  I'll get a boba mug. Haven't seen the mug yet though....


----------



## Felipe4

They still have Vader buckets? Or are these the norm for HS now?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

FtF Premium Package they separated the kids area from the wheelchair area. The kids are facing the stage. They are giving drinks,  popcorn and ice  cream snacks.


----------



## Felipe4

@mmafan were you able to get your preferred show FP? How long were you in the check in line? Did you line up before 10?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Yes you could get 6 though they might give you looks when you try to "collect" that many



I could see getting 4 -- one for each kid, one for my rabid SW fan cousin, and one to give to a DISer.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

The line for Vader is an hour right now with some of it in the sun @yulilin3 said its insane


----------



## Skywise

The Sunrise Student said:


> FtF Premium Package they separated the kids area from the wheelchair area. The kids are facing the stage. They are giving drinks,  popcorn and ice  cream snacks.



That's to the right of the stage isn't it?  Oh wait - no - That's at the FRONT of the parade isn't it?

Ice Cream includes Mickey Bars, right?  

Anyone know if the non-premium people are getting ice cream?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

IamJoshMartin said:


> I'm not sure if this has been answered in subsequent messages but thought I would offer my suggestions. First, it's about having the right equipment. A DSLR camera is really helpful and setting the aperture wide open (the lowest number) makes sure all the light gets in. Now, the lowest aperture depends on your lens so that will have an impact. Mine is 1.4 but most are 3.5+. You can also try a tripod to eliminate camera shake. If you are using a smartphone you can download a third party camera app from the app store that will allow you to manually set things like shutter speed and aperture. Again, taking the lowest settings will help. Hope that is some useful info!


 
Thanks.  I have a Canon EOS M (Canon's mirrorless camera) that I can do manual settings on.  I found some posts online last night about what settings to use in low light.  I'm a camera failure and generally stick to the auto settings and I've taken pictures in Sci Fi with it before, but they turned out very yellow and grainy, so I need to figure out how to work the manual settings in the next three weeks!


As for the posters... @Itinkso can you ask Yulilin to check whether they'll give one one poster per AP holder per day?  We'll only need one and have 4 AP holders in the family, so I'll definitely be up for trading some of our Storm Troopers.


----------



## Itinkso

[QUOTE="Skywise said:


> That's to the right of the stage isn't it?  Oh wait - no - That's at the FRONT of the parade isn't it?
> 
> Ice Cream includes Mickey Bars, right?
> 
> Anyone know if the non-premium people are getting ice cream?


Skywise - it's Premium Package and Deluxe Premium. Sounds like the same snacks in both areas.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

@Itinkso it has been confirmed by @Good Morning Dewdrop that they were able to 3 posters today with their 3 AP's so the posters are per AP


----------



## Skywise

Itinkso said:


> Skywise - it's Premium Package and Deluxe Premium. Sounds like the same snacks in both areas.



So the only real difference is the view then?  Anyone got any photos?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> @Itinkso it has been confirmed by @Good Morning Dewdrop that they were able to 3 posters today with their 3 AP's so the posters are per AP


 
What I'm wondering is if they're tracking by day, though.  So I'm wondering if we can get 4 our first day and then 4 more our second?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

An early lunch with our favorite Nerf Herder


Again all my updates are coming from @yulilin3 i just don't want her Disboards alerts to go into overdrive by mentioning her EVERYTIME


----------



## Itinkso

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> @Itinkso it has been confirmed by @Good Morning Dewdrop that they were able to 3 posters today with their 3 AP's so the posters are per AP


Thanks, Munchkin!
@jtowntoflorida: Yulilin replied that the CMs are not scanning APs or marking the cards when the SW posters are picked up.

So, Guest Recovery at its finest!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

jtowntoflorida said:


> What I'm wondering is if they're tracking by day, though.  So I'm wondering if we can get 4 our first day and then 4 more our second?



There haven't been any reports of the AP card being scanned I just think they are making sure only APs/DVC get the poster so my best guess would be that you could get 4 the first day and 4 the second but that would be dependent upon supplies of course


----------



## DanielWhitney

I would be interested in any extra posters if anyone will be there for Weekend V.  Happy to pay for the posters as well, just not a crazy jacked up price like they are bound to be on ebay soon.  If not it is no big deal at all.  Just interested.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FYI re: the VIP tour...

I got a call from them just to check and make sure that our kids were NOT interested it JTA.  Thought that was nice.


----------



## msmama

Anybody hear anything about where the VIP parade watching is?


----------



## Itinkso

Itinkso said:


> *Real-Time Character Updates from Yulilin:*
> 
> *Chewie with Ewoks from 8:00a - 10:00a
> ~ Chewie back at 12:00
> ~ Ewoks back at 1:00
> ~ both out until 9:00p
> ~ CM states to get in line by 7:30p to see them before their sets end for the day
> ~***at 8:30 this morning, the wait time in line is at 1.5 hours
> 
> *Jedi Mickey and Pals
> ~ character meet times are on MDE but not sure how accurate
> ~ Jedi Mickey and Leia Minnie rotate meet until 9:00a
> ~ Donald and Goofy come out for their first rotation at 9:00a
> 
> *Chipwoks
> ~ they leave set at 10:20 to prepare for the parade
> ~ they return after the parade at 11:45
> ~ last set is at 3:30 and Chipwoks complete their set by 4:00p
> 
> *Jedi Council
> ~ line moves at glacial pace - be prepared (40 minute line)
> ~ met Anakin
> ~ Fisto and Windu will meet after the parade
> 
> Luke and Leia: roaming Star Tours area
> ~ spotted by Star Tours around 11:30a
> 
> ****MDE character times appear to be accurate*


*More info from yulilin!
*
@jtowntoflorida: he's not the Luke you are looking for. Will add a photo...


----------



## DisHeels

You can also get updates by following #sww2015 on twitter.  Lots of people posting pics.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

She is reporting that Wattos Grotto is an hour while the X-Wing collectible part is 2 hours. These are NOT the waits you're looking for!


----------



## alafond83

Loving all the updated today! I'm ready to be there for Weekend II! One more week then all my money will be gone


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

For those of you that have been asking @yulilin3 has just reported that the Lego station is at the prop shop


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Itinkso said:


> *More info from yulilin!
> *
> @jtowntoflorida: he's not the Luke you are looking for. Will add a photo...
> View attachment 96660 View attachment 96661


 
Not at all.  **sad trombone**

I thought we had earlier information that Luke & Leia weren't coming out until afternoon for the scheduled M&Gs.  But this looks like he's a roaming character in the morning?  Could that really be true?


----------



## Monykalyn

I want to be there right now! Loving the updates- thanks to all who are posting! 3 more weeks


----------



## Itinkso

jtowntoflorida said:


> Not at all.  **sad trombone**
> 
> I thought we had earlier information that Luke & Leia weren't coming out until afternoon for the scheduled M&Gs.  But this looks like he's a roaming character in the morning?  Could that really be true?


That's the info given by an Attendant to Yulilin.

Scheduling-wise, Luke and Leia are ready to go for the motorcade. They aren't going to be allowed to hang around backstage until 4:00. So, that's why they are onstage roaming around.

Jedi Mickey and Pals end their set at 4:00 because H&V Jedi dinner begins at that time.


----------



## Delilah1310

so this is an interesting pic I saw on twitter.
https://instagram.com/p/2tTaWSBNrM/ 

looks like chopper messing with R2D2, doesn't it @OhioStateBuckeye ?


----------



## BobaFettFan

All this craze about starwars is good and all, but the Indiana stunt show is legit.


----------



## drlaurafsu

I will be able to get an extra boba poster if anyone wants to trade. Have to see which other ds wants. I would guess chewie or Yoda (he's not a with fan...lol)


----------



## BobaFettFan

Where. Are. The. Boba.  Mugs? ???


----------



## lchuck

So are the posters strictly for AP/DVC holders or are they something the rest of us can purchase/obtain?


----------



## Itinkso

BobaFettFan said:


> Where. Are. The. Boba.  Mugs? ???


They should be in the concession area of Darth's Mall ~ Tuscan Fridge Raiders.


----------



## Itinkso

lchuck said:


> So are the posters strictly for AP/DVC holders or are they something the rest of us can purchase/obtain?


AP and DVC only - Guest Recovery because they got shut out of FPs for the SWW shows.


----------



## Itinkso

Yulilin's still in line for Vader. View from line:


----------



## Itinkso

drlaurafsu said:


> I will be able to get an extra boba poster if anyone wants to trade. Have to see which other ds wants. I would guess chewie or Yoda (he's not a with fan...lol)


You can post on the Roll Call ~ others are posting there.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Itinkso said:


> Scheduling-wise, Luke and Leia are ready to go for the motorcade. They aren't going to be allowed to hang around backstage until 4:00. *So, that's why they are onstage roaming around.*


 
THAT IS SO AWESOME!  I was scared that we'd never have a chance to meet them with them only being out for 3 1/2 hours.

THIS IS GOING TO BE SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Delilah1310 said:


> so this is an interesting pic I saw on twitter.
> https://instagram.com/p/2tTaWSBNrM/
> 
> looks like chopper messing with R2D2, doesn't it @OhioStateBuckeye ?



Omg omg omg.  Looks like they might be getting ready for the parade.  Hope he is available for meets! Chooooooooopppppperrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Flyz Ondewalz

I'm flopping in the Art of Animation building after the parade to Cool off. I scored free cups of ice water at the Joffreys coffee booth opposite Toy story Mania. There is lots of Air Conditioning and acres of Carpet to collapse on and cool off. After I finish my drinks I'll probably go to Man's Dream and Collapse again...

Signed, Buzzy the Fly


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Look at this cut little youngling


----------



## jimim

Itinkso said:


> *More info from yulilin!
> *
> @jtowntoflorida: he's not the Luke you are looking for. Will add a photo...
> View attachment 96660 View attachment 96661



Wait for chewy.  The park opens at 8 right?  How do u get in line for him by 730?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

vader mini me


----------



## seigyoku

well had a pretty good pre-SWW day at DHS, despite being five minutes late to our breakfast. Lighting really is AWFUL in there, but the characters were all great. My little Filbert (BABW turtle) was a hit in his Han Solo outfit. He shot Greedo FIRST! Got most of the non-SWW stuff we wanted to do, and our Jedi Mickey dinner was fun and tastier that I thought it would be. Unfortunately, work and computer stuff kept me up WAY late last night, and my attempts to get to DHS solo this morning failed. I woke up ok in the wee hours, but my legs said NO. (I've had RA since I was three years old. I think they just gave up this morning.) 

So ended up sleeping in and only just NOW am ready to go anywhere. Seeing the wait times for Darth's Mall makes me sad. I know I was always told they were crazy on day 1, but I thought it got better in the afternoon. Boo. I really want that Donald Jedi MB - that's pretty much my only LE MUST have, and I was hoping to pick up a Her Universe dress to wear tomorrow, so I guess I better brave it anyway...

Tomorrow is a FtF Deluxe day, so I'll have a credential THEN. Pffffffft. 

Also, lack of coffee maker in room at Values is driving my BF (who intends to go to Wal-mart today for arcane points reasons before our Jiko dinner tonight) INSANE.


----------



## amityisland

Flyz Ondewalz said:


> I'm flopping in the Art of Animation building after the parade to Cool off. I scored free cups of ice water at the Joffreys coffee booth opposite Toy story Mania. There is lots of Air Conditioning and acres of Carpet to collapse on and cool off. After I finish my drinks I'll probably go to Man's Dream and Collapse again...
> 
> Signed, Buzzy the Fly



I have a feeling thoses going to be my go-to places these weekends 

My plan...such as it is..is to take it easy the first Saturday. Goal is to mainly see the talk show for Ian (which I got a FP+ for).


----------



## JayLeeJay

A few questions that I hope someone can help answer. I've only ever used the buses and driving myself so I'm clueless about cabs.

1. What should I expect for lines for the two star wars stores around 2-3pm tomorrow? Will they be as bad as today? I can't get there any earlier but could go later if that would be better? I also don't need any of the limited edition items. There are a few I would like but I won't be upset if they are already sold out.

2. Does anyone know what the taxi situation is like at Coronado? Will I be able to easily get one early in the morning on Saturday, May 23? How much time should I allow for the wait for a taxi? We have our Deluxe FtF package and don't want to have to worry about driving back after the dessert party  (also willing to share a taxi if others are staying at Coronado)
(I have a similar question about the 24 hour event. Planning on taking the bus but can do a taxi to contemporary and the walk if people think that will be better)


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Just got confirmation that the line for the Fett's M&G is to the left as the smoking section is to the right


----------



## amityisland

volfan1978 said:


> That's my understanding...of course be prepared for it to be a $16 sampler of 3 bite sized cupcakes!



that's fine...I was going to maybe pay $16 for popcorn I didn't really want anyway...at least I know I'll eat the cupcakes lol


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Ask the bell desk to call a taxi for you.

If what you are trying to do is get a taxi back to Coronado from DHS, there are usually taxis waiting in the parking lot.


----------



## BobaFettFan

seigyoku said:


> well had a pretty good pre-SWW day at DHS, despite being five minutes late to our breakfast. Lighting really is AWFUL in there, but the characters were all great. My little Filbert (BABW turtle) was a hit in his Han Solo outfit. He shot Greedo FIRST! Got most of the non-SWW stuff we wanted to do, and our Jedi Mickey dinner was fun and tastier that I thought it would be. Unfortunately, work and computer stuff kept me up WAY late last night, and my attempts to get to DHS solo this morning failed. I woke up ok in the wee hours, but my legs said NO. (I've had RA since I was three years old. I think they just gave up this morning.)
> 
> So ended up sleeping in and only just NOW am ready to go anywhere. Seeing the wait times for Darth's Mall makes me sad. I know I was always told they were crazy on day 1, but I thought it got better in the afternoon. Boo. I really want that Donald Jedi MB - that's pretty much my only LE MUST have, and I was hoping to pick up a Her Universe dress to wear tomorrow, so I guess I better brave it anyway...
> 
> Tomorrow is a FtF Deluxe day, so I'll have a credential THEN. Pffffffft.
> 
> Also, lack of coffee maker in room at Values is driving my BF (who intends to go to Wal-mart today for arcane points reasons before our Jiko dinner tonight) INSANE.


The line is moving super fast bro! Jump in!


----------



## ArielRae

Found these on YouTube. Here are what each of the magic bands do.

Donald Jedi





Red Light Saber





Mickey Jedi





Green Light Saber


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

We were told by a CM that Luke might be roaming before 4 pm.

Have left DHS will return this afternoon.

Before the parade we did

Chewie and Logray
Mickey and Minnie
Queen Amidala
Chipawoks
Got the AP posters
Shaak Ti ...DD had her picture taken by the Disney Blog folks and we signed paperwork!
Tuskin Raider (roaming)
Phineas and Ferb

Got an ok not great spot for the parade.  Seems like they did not let anyone stand in the SIDS shaded area.  We stood there last year and it was great.

Noted they are leaving the smoking area near the Fetts line and are running the line in the other direction


----------



## JayLeeJay

ArielRae said:


> Found these on YouTube. Here are what each of the magic bands do.
> 
> Donald Jedi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Light Saber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Jedi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Light Saber



The videos are nice, and the magic band effects are great, but my favorite part of the videos is the conversation happening in the background. Seems like there were problems with scanning things at the time of the videos.


----------



## Itinkso

Itinkso said:


> *Real-Time Character Updates from Yulilin:*
> 
> *Chewie with Ewoks from 8:00a - 10:00a
> ~ Chewie back at 12:00
> ~ Ewoks back at 1:00
> ~ both out until 9:00p
> ~ CM states to get in line by 7:30p to see them before their sets end for the day
> ~***at 8:30 this morning, the wait time in line is at 1.5 hours
> 
> *Jedi Mickey and Pals
> ~ character meet times are on MDE but not sure how accurate
> ~ Jedi Mickey and Leia Minnie rotate meet until 9:00a
> ~ Donald and Goofy come out for their first rotation at 9:00a
> 
> *Chipwoks
> ~ they leave set at 10:20 to prepare for the parade
> ~ they return after the parade at 11:45
> ~ last set is at 3:30 and Chipwoks complete their set by 4:00p
> 
> *Jedi Council
> ~ line moves at glacial pace - be prepared (40 minute line)
> ~ met Anakin
> ~ Fisto and Windu will meet after the parade
> 
> Luke and Leia: spotted roaming near Star Tours
> ~ spotted by Star Tours around 11:30a
> 
> C3PO may not come out at all today.
> R2D2 will randomly appear - no set times.
> 
> Magic Shot next to smoking area by the Coke Bottle.
> 
> ****Strollers are allowed in all character lines*
> ****MDE character times appear to be accurate*


*Updated info^^
Magic Shot *is next to the smoking area by the Coke Bottle.
*yulilin waited 70 minutes in line to meet Vader. Got in line before 12:00 noon.


----------



## Felipe4

Anyone know if the alcoholic drinks they serve in the dessert party have the glow cubes?


----------



## seigyoku

BobaFettFan said:


> The line is moving super fast bro! Jump in!



DHS bus needs to get here. Seen all the other park busses!!!!


----------



## BobaFettFan

SOLD OUT!?


----------



## BobaFettFan

No mugs!!!????


----------



## BobaFettFan

FOR A WEEK???


----------



## Itinkso

jimim said:


> Wait for chewy.  The park opens at 8 right?  How do u get in line for him by 730?


That is 7:30p. Please reread as it pertains to Chewie's last set of the day.


----------



## jennab113

Animation Academy is doing Duck Maul every other 30 minutes (on the half hours). The line has been pretty long. I got in line at 11:45 and the line was already around past the exit doors. I got in the 12:30 and now the line is back as long as it was.


----------



## DisHeels

There is a Jedi Mickey dinner on 05/16 at 6:15pm for 3 people.

Also one on 05/17 at 5:05pm.


----------



## seigyoku

BobaFettFan said:


> FOR A WEEK???



Wow seriously? I'm not looking to get one but that is some serious underestimation if true.

Still no bus.


----------



## seigyoku

Bus appeared. All-Stars are sharing. DESPAIR


----------



## Skywise

BobaFettFan said:


> FOR A WEEK???



Inconceivable...  This smells like the same responses we got for the Rebel Hangar...

More likely the shipment was delayed or they haven't been distributed yet to the bars.  Either way it's a major boo-boo.


----------



## JayLeeJay

Skywise said:


> Inconceivable...  This smells like the same responses we got for the Rebel Hangar...
> 
> More likely the shipment was delayed or they haven't been distributed yet to the bars.  Either way it's a major boo-boo.



Can you elaborate on what problem for the Rebel Hangar you are referring to? Are they reporting be out of things before they even open?


----------



## ethanwa

Here's my Boba Fett mug... everyone at Galactic Gathering got one, along with a Han Popcorn Bucket:


----------



## heyitsmejosh

Skywise said:


> Inconceivable...  This smells like the same responses we got for the Rebel Hangar...
> 
> More likely the shipment was delayed or they haven't been distributed yet to the bars.  Either way it's a major boo-boo.


That's insane!! " The limited edition" pins ect last longer than a plastic mug


----------



## BobaFettFan

I came only wanting that mug.  Now excuse me while I go pout and watch lights camera motor action ahow.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

BobaFettFan said:


> FOR A WEEK???


Source??? Was this only at the Grotto cause the map that was linked earlier said they would be everywhere


----------



## Skywise

JayLeeJay said:


> Can you elaborate on what problem for the Rebel Hangar you are referring to? Are they reporting be out of things before they even open?



I'm referring to when they first announced it.  It was going to be RSVP only, then it was walk up only, then it didn't exist, then it might exist, then it was walk up only... then all the RSVPs were sold out 10 minutes after they started taking RSVPs... etc; etc;


----------



## BobaFettFan

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Source??? Was this only at the Grotto cause the map that was linked earlier said they would be everywhere


At watto grotto in darth mall


----------



## Artax

Busy morning...now back at the resort pool cooling off. Was very nice weather this morning but after parade it got super hot and we just couldn't take it.

1st in line at chewy, came out at 8:07
About 35min wait for vader
Rode star tours
Build a saber "double light up"
Rode toy story
Feel the force parade checkin
Cooled off in art of animation courtyard building
Ride tower of terror 


Time to cool off

Only thing I am annoyed about is the only show available when I checked in to feel the force was Obi wan and beyond. Problem is the show is @ 7 and our rebel hanger is 6:50 so we will miss it. So no shows for us I guess.


----------



## Candleshoe

ArielRae said:


> Found these on YouTube. Here are what each of the magic bands do.
> ...



DARN! I couldn't hear them because the CM was so loud.

@BobaFettFan - go to Guest relations and have them call the different stores to see if it's available any where else.  I'm disappointed for you!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Artax said:


> Only thing I am annoyed about is the only show available when I checked in to feel the force was Obi wan and beyond. Problem is the show is @ 7 and our rebel hanger is 6:50 so we will miss it. So no shows for us I guess.


 
That sucks, but it does make me feel better about cancelling FtF.


----------



## Tltorrez

We're chilling at the Yacht Club Crew's Cup Lounge. Cool and quiet before we head back for shows.

Did Chewie
Mickey/Minnie
Donald - got him after the first break with no Goofy
Lined up for parade at 9:25 in one of the last front row spots on sunny side

Going back for Chipwoks, shows, shopping and RH. Details on my twitter feed (@tltorez).


----------



## bperk3

And my dismay continues as I still haven't seen any pics here or on twitter of any Rebels characters...


----------



## mmafan

Felipe4 said:


> @mmafan were you able to get your preferred show FP? How long were you in the check in line? Did you line up before 10?


Check in was no wait. Only about 50 of us. And I was told our pass will get you in the shows.


----------



## mmafan




----------



## mmafan




----------



## yulilin3

Just a quick check in. Have met many DISers got done group shots this morning while waiting for Chewie. Have met Chewie, Vader, stormtrooper Donald, Darth goofy, Anakin gamorrean guard, aurra sing, hanging out at writers stop for s while. Excited about rebel lounge. 
We'll try to meet Boba Fett and Luke and Leia later


----------



## mmafan

Just waiting for rebels


----------



## SnowChaser

Artax said:


> Only thing I am annoyed about is the only show available when I checked in to feel the force was Obi wan and beyond. Problem is the show is @ 7 and our rebel hanger is 6:50 so we will miss it. So no shows for us I guess.



May I ask what time you got in line to check-in? We're trying to work on our plan yet, and could use some direction here.


----------



## Candleshoe

mmafan said:


> View attachment 96676


Are those ones you crafted yourself, or did you buy them at Disney?


----------



## mmafan




----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

BobaFettFan said:


> I came only wanting that mug.  Now excuse me while I go pout and watch lights camera motor action ahow.



I'll grab you one week two if they're out and you don't find one.  Keep me updated.



bperk3 said:


> And my dismay continues as I still haven't seen any pics here or on twitter of any Rebels characters...



I'm hopeful that maybe they'll do late afternoon sets like the droids did last year.  Maybe they're busy at parade and padawan mind challenge.


----------



## Itinkso

BobaFettFan said:


> At watto grotto in darth mall


Yulilin's reporting she hasn't seen any Boba steins for sale around the park.


----------



## jimim

oh man i'm getting nervous about all this.  soooo much.  i got to get a gameplan together.  i got all this crap booked but no real plan of attack.  i wasn't even worrying about rides cause we are always there so it shouldn't be too bad just a lot of waiting which is going to suck for my kids.  it's hot now so june is going to be vicious.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

mmafan said:


> View attachment 96678 Just waiting for rebels



I see a good looking family here!  I'm guessing they are from the Jawa tribe!  

Have a blast guys


----------



## Itinkso

Candleshoe said:


> Are those ones you crafted yourself, or did you buy them at Disney?


Those are the open stock SW MagicBands. Not to be confused with the Limited Editions that activate sound at the tapstiles.


----------



## ethanwa

By the way, the Mickey and Donald Jedi Limited Edition MagicBands say "May the force be with you!" in their respective voices in those videos. 

They are my videos. I took them this morning  I am going to try and make better ones with no CM talking on Sunday.


----------



## Itinkso

Yulilin's reporting Luke is still roaming and she met him outside of Tatooine Traders: no line, no wait!


----------



## Artax

SnowChaser said:


> May I ask what time you got in line to check-in? We're trying to work on our plan yet, and could use some direction here.



We checked in at 10:20. We got sidetracked after star tours with the build a saber. Got to our toy story Fastpass later than I planned but didn't want to miss it as I dropped try rebel show for it. Now I amkicking myself for not keeping it and skipping toy story. Oh well


----------



## Skywise

ethanwa said:


> By the way, the Mickey and Donald Jedi Limited Edition MagicBands say "May the force be with you!" in their respective voices in those videos.
> 
> They are my videos. I took them this morning  I am going to try and make better ones with no CM talking on Sunday.



Are the mickey and donald Magic Band limited editions or are they the more expensive ones being sold generally during SWW?


----------



## wdwalice

Hi all! First I want to say that I spotted @yulilin3 and her lovely daughter today (her costume rocked!) and made a beeline to thank her in person. Without her info, our experience would not have been as wonderful as it has been. 

Now about the parade....Not sure if this was already posted but wanted to spread the word...

When we went to check in for the parade & get our FtF deluxe package badge, we walked right by the signage, which was very small. After a CM directed us to the right spot, the area had people already checked in before 10 am. The Deluxe FtF Parade viewing is on the side of Mickeys of Hollywood. It's completely in the sun. But there is another spot directly across that was for deluxe package holders which accommodated wheelchairs/scooters. This was in the shade the entire time.

The snack carts(water, coke, sprite, popcorn, Mickey bars and fruit bars) is located at the check point. You could get it and walk back to the other side. The CMs also came around with each snack to distribute.

It was excellent viewing on either and after the parade past, we were directed to follow up  Hollywood Blvd to the stage. It was cool to walk down the street and right to the front of the stage. I did feel bad for the CMs in charge of crowd control. As soon as people saw our group, it was assumed they could get in as well. There is a rope in front but not on the sides. The had to follow and use their arms to keep the crowds back. 

Once we reached the stage, all the characters and guests from the parade  were already on the stage. Great photo op! Shows and times were announced on the screen and one final pose then SWW commenced!!


----------



## Skywise

Itinkso said:


> Yulilin's reporting Luke is still roaming and she met him outside of Tatooine Traders: no line, no wait!



Poor Luke... nobody wants to see him anymore...


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Yulilin has said that Tatooine Traders have the Vader Father's Day shirt but not many left and the Force Awakens shirt, they also have the Luke MB but are sold out of the Stormtrooper MB


----------



## seigyoku

yulilin3 said:


> Just a quick check in. Have met many DISers got done group shots this morning while waiting for Chewie. Have met Chewie, Vader, stormtrooper Donald, Darth goofy, Anakin gamorrean guard, aurra sing, hanging out at writers stop for s while. Excited about rebel lounge.
> We'll try to meet Boba Fett and Luke and Leia later


 
And I just wanted to say the thank you for all the info which I forgot to say as I ran by you in the Luke line. Then again pretty sure I'll see you tomorrow 

Now line for X-Wing!


----------



## Felipe4

Artax said:


> Only thing I am annoyed about is the only show available when I checked in to feel the force was Obi wan and beyond. Problem is the show is @ 7 and our rebel hanger is 6:50 so we will miss it. So no shows for us I guess.



I second the question about lining up. If @Artax was in line at 10:20 - was the line super long?

ETA: Looks like @mmafan is a FTF DP, so wouldn't know about shows selling out for regular FTF anyway. Sorry!

I'm going to try for SotS when I line up for FtF. For me it's not so much a big deal because I have SotS the next day as a FP, but I would like to switch it out for a ride instead of waste a FP since Rebels doesn't interest us and we have a 6:25 H&V dinner. I suppose we could try for Oz and then drop our FPs in MDE and make someone's day and pick up something like ToT, but I really don't want to!


----------



## ethanwa

Skywise said:


> Are the mickey and donald Magic Band limited editions or are they the more expensive ones being sold generally during SWW?



Not sure I understand the question? The four videos shown are:

- Jedi Mickey and Jedi Donald Limited Edition MagicBands (#/2500 each) only sold in Darth's Mall in a special box. 

- Red and Green lightsaber MagicBands only sold to Galatic Gathering attendees on May 14th

The Luke and Stormtrooper bands are Open Edition and available everywhere and don't make special lights and sounds at all (tested them today).


----------



## Itinkso

Skywise said:


> Poor Luke... nobody wants to see him anymore...


 Characters usually don't roam in that area. Other guests probably think he is just another guest dressed up as Luke... that's what he looks like to me!


----------



## ophkw

mmafan said:


> Check in was no wait. Only about 50 of us. And I was told our pass will get you in the shows.



That's great that there are only 50 of you.    How was the view of the parade.  Were you crammed in a small area?   I'm short and worried I won't be able to see.


----------



## Skywise

ethanwa said:


> Not sure I understand the question? The four videos shown are:
> 
> - Jedi Mickey and Jedi Donald Limited Edition MagicBands (#/2500 each) only sold in Darth's Mall in a special box.
> 
> - Red and Green lightsaber MagicBands only sold to Galatic Gathering attendees on May 14th
> 
> The Luke and Stormtrooper bands are Open Edition and available everywhere and don't make special lights and sounds at all (tested them today).



2500 and the Stormtrooper MBs are already sold out for general issue?!

There won't be any left by the time I get there!


----------



## amityisland

For those seeing the shows at the Theatre of the Stars later, I'm really curious about the heat/comfort level...will there be fans..misting fans? How comfortable (or uncomfortable) are you? Very curious about how this will work out...


----------



## heyitsmejosh

Skywise said:


> 2500 and the Stormtrooper MBs are already sold out for general issue?!
> 
> There won't be any left by the time I get there!


Well in past years they usually hold back some for each weekend I've gotten pins that "sold out" in week one in week 5 just its best to check first thing in the am to see if they reappear


----------



## seigyoku

Skywise said:


> 2500 and the Stormtrooper MBs are already sold out for general issue?!
> 
> There won't be any left by the time I get there!



Just got out of X-wing and the still seemed to have plenty of Mickey and Donald. Now in Watto line.


----------



## AngiTN

amityisland said:


> For those seeing the shows at the Theatre of the Stars later, I'm really curious about the heat/comfort level...will there be fans..misting fans? How comfortable (or uncomfortable) are you? Very curious about how this will work out...


We have watched BatB in there and found it surprisingly comfortable. I don't know if it's the amphitheater type seating or what but as long as you aren't in the sun it's fine. And this was in September, so hot and humid time


----------



## drlaurafsu

Stormtrooper are not LE. Only Mickey and Donald. They should get them back in.


----------



## Cluelyss

ophkw said:


> That's great that there are only 50 of you.    How was the view of the parade.  Were you crammed in a small area?   I'm short and worried I won't be able to see.


@mmafan, you were Deluxe, right?

Any reports on size of the premium group?


----------



## ethanwa

Skywise said:


> 2500 and the Stormtrooper MBs are already sold out for general issue?!
> 
> There won't be any left by the time I get there!



Who said they were sold out? I didn't say that.


----------



## Princessriley

So please forgive me for not searching through so many pages on this thread! Because of our travel schedule we will only be in Hollywood studios Sat May 30 morning although we will not participate in any of the Star Wars activities. We will then hop to Epcot around 11:30-12:00. On the very first post, it says they usually open unofficiLly at 7:30am. We are planning on being there early to head to toy story so we can save our fast passes for epcot. 

So my questions are- how early can we catch a bus that morning (from AOA), is there still a big mad dash to toy story, and are the non Star Wars attractions (Disney jr show and characters, RNR, TOT, and frozen sing along) largely ignored by most who would be there for special Star Wars attractions? Any tips or advice are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bperk3

Well, I did see Ezra, Sabine, and Chopper in this parade video (1:32 mark) 



Maybe that will be enough to hold my boys over if they can't meet them.


----------



## Flyz Ondewalz

yeah the Fastpass line for the saga of the stars goes all the way back to the Hollywood planet store.
 Signed, Buzzy the Fly


----------



## meuseman

Itinkso said:


> Yulilin's reporting she hasn't seen any Boba steins for sale around the park.



They told me at Watto's that the Boba Steins didn't arrive, but they are expecting them for this weekend.


----------



## Felipe4

Princessriley said:


> are the non Star Wars attractions (Disney jr show and characters, RNR, TOT, and frozen sing along) largely ignored by most who would be there for special Star Wars attractions? Any tips or advice are appreciated. Thanks.



I think they've still got substantial draw (getting out of the heat, or trying to get there early since they use the Star Wars attractions for their FPs). When I went last year and got in the regular line for TSMM, it was at least a 45 min wait if not longer. I think Disney Jr will have less of a draw though. RnR and ToT currently have 40-50 min waits according the the MDE app. Star Tours will probably have longer lines than normal (it's not a SWW exclusive ride or anything).


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

ethanwa said:


> Who said they were sold out? I didn't say that.


I think it was from my report that they were sold out at Tatoonie Traders. I'm sorry if this was confusing I do not believe they are 100% sold out at the park just at that store.


----------



## meuseman

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Look at this cut little youngling
> View attachment 96666



He's mine!!!

He had so much fun!


----------



## Cluelyss

Princessriley said:


> So please forgive me for not searching through so many pages on this thread! Because of our travel schedule we will only be in Hollywood studios Sat May 30 morning although we will not participate in any of the Star Wars activities. We will then hop to Epcot around 11:30-12:00. On the very first post, it says they usually open unofficiLly at 7:30am. We are planning on being there early to head to toy story so we can save our fast passes for epcot.
> 
> So my questions are- how early can we catch a bus that morning (from AOA), is there still a big mad dash to toy story, and are the non Star Wars attractions (Disney jr show and characters, RNR, TOT, and frozen sing along) largely ignored by most who would be there for special Star Wars attractions? Any tips or advice are appreciated. Thanks.


Yes, there will still be a mad dash for TSMM. The park will still be occupied by people not knowing about SWW or not interested, though the SW fans will be concentrating their efforts on SW activities for the most part (though my family in particular will still be doing our fair share of non-SW touring too!). However, I think you are handling it perfectly by saving your FPs for Epcot and doing TSMM at rope drop. The rush there shouldn't be any heavier than a rush on a normal day. SW fans there that early will be heading for characters or JTA sign up. You just need to worry about the non-SW fans!


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

bperk3 said:


> Well, I did see Ezra, Sabine, and Chopper in this parade video (1:32 mark)
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that will be enough to hold my boys over if they can't meet them.




Please tell me this is not the entire parade?!  Where are the 501st?  Where are the padawans?


----------



## Artax

Felipe4 said:


> I second the question about lining up. If @Artax was in line at 10:20 - was the line super long?
> 
> ETA: Looks like @mmafan is a FTF DP, so wouldn't know about shows selling out for regular FTF anyway. Sorry!
> 
> I'm going to try for SotS when I line up for FtF. For me it's not so much a big deal because I have SotS the next day as a FP, but I would like to switch it out for a ride instead of waste a FP since Rebels doesn't interest us and we have a 6:25 H&V dinner. I suppose we could try for Oz and then drop our FPs in MDE and make someone's day and pick up something like ToT, but I really don't want to!



There was no line when I checked in. Most people were already in the area.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Has anyone there seen Dave Filoni?  I know he is not a scheduled guest, but I know last year he made a random appearance.


----------



## bperk3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Please tell me this is not the entire parade?!  Where are the 501st?  Where are the padawans?


No, it was split into two parts. So there was a part 1 to the video.  I just only needed to post part 2 for my purposes.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

bperk3 said:


> No, it was split into two parts. So there was a part 1 to the video.  I just only needed to post part 2 for my purposes.



Thank goodness!  I was worried for a minute there!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Where are the rebels to meet??

Help me @yulilin3 Kenobi, you're my only hope!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

From @yulilin3 herself these are the adult beverage choices
 
And just for you @OhioStateBuckeye  they have Rebels statues in the show at the ABC Sound Studio


----------



## nallepuh

A question for those of you who are also at SWW today: where do they sell the Han Solo popcorn bucket?


----------



## wdwalice

amityisland said:


> For those seeing the shows at the Theatre of the Stars later, I'm really curious about the heat/comfort level...will there be fans..misting fans? How comfortable (or uncomfortable) are you? Very curious about how this will work out...


Sitting at BatB theatre now and it's pretty comfortable. Fans are on and almost all seats are In the shaded area. We just walked in at 3 with FtF deluxe badges and it's packed!


----------



## wdwalice

nallepuh said:


> A question for those of you who are also at SWW today: where do they sell the Han Solo popcorn bucket?


We got ours in the Watto shop along with the drinks and glow cubes.


----------



## wdwalice

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> From @yulilin3 herself these are the adult beverage choices
> View attachment 96685 View attachment 96686
> And just for you @OhioStateBuckeye  they have Rebels statues in the show at the AIE theater
> View attachment 96687 View attachment 96688


The Tatooine was delish!


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Must get the Tatooine... I'm such a sucker for coconut rum drinks


----------



## amityisland

Flyz Ondewalz said:


> yeah the Fastpass line for the saga of the stars goes all the way back to the Hollywood planet store.
> Signed, Buzzy the Fly


Did they all get in? Did any seats seem to be open for the general crowd?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

wdwalice said:


> The Tatooine was delish!


I wish I could say yes to this but I absolutely HATE pineapple so the Endor with be it for me


----------



## IamJoshMartin

jtowntoflorida said:


> Thanks.  I have a Canon EOS M (Canon's mirrorless camera) that I can do manual settings on.  I found some posts online last night about what settings to use in low light.  I'm a camera failure and generally stick to the auto settings and I've taken pictures in Sci Fi with it before, but they turned out very yellow and grainy, so I need to figure out how to work the manual settings in the next three weeks!
> 
> 
> As for the posters... @Itinkso can you ask Yulilin to check whether they'll give one one poster per AP holder per day?  We'll only need one and have 4 AP holders in the family, so I'll definitely be up for trading some of our Storm Troopers.



Great. There are tons of resources online. The one thing I failed to mention was ISO (which I'm sure you read about on the sites you reviewed). That's important as is White balance which you can set manually or use a pre-set like indoors. So, recap...
1. Use a high F-Stop (the lower the number the better)
2. Set your camera to auto ISO (or a high number like 500+ or maybe even in the '000's)
3. Choose a white balance for dark setting
4. Try a tripod if possible

Hope that helps - although I'm sure it's repetitive to what you've seen! Once I get photos this weekend I'll try to come back and post what settings worked best for me!


----------



## jthornton94

For the regular FtF package, what do the credentials look like?  And are the drinks above the same that will be at the dessert party?


----------



## wdwalice

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> I wish I could say yes to this but I absolutely HATE pineapple so the Endor with be it for me


No worries. I was deciding between those too!


----------



## Tltorrez

Arrived at SotS at 3:00 w/in FP window - no seats. Wanted to seat us in bleachers (which were almost full). Nice CM moved us to a reserved sections. #SWW2015

Not sure who this is reserved for but section isn't full and the people in it are all CMs. A couple more families added. Good pixie dust! But I would come before FP window next time.


----------



## SalmonPink

Many pages back, so apologies if this has already been posted. Just got back to hotel after Rebels show. At fastpass line, after you scan your Mickey, the line splits in 3. We went to the left. They let everyone from the centre line in first, before doing the left line, then the right. This probably changes depending on the CM, but just a heads up.

Show was cute, but there were a lot of crying children and we had an uncomfortable experience with the family behind us, so if you have younglings it might be an idea to take something to keep them entertained while you wait. Understandable kids would be frustrated - it's in the shade inside the theatre, but I wouldn't describe it as "cool". Take a drink in with you, if possible - you can get ice water for free from the counter service Windows opposite.

Show was lovely. Ezra and Sabine do a quick skit, there's a recap of season 1, JAT interviews Tiya about Rebels and shows clips of her other work, then there's a preview of a fight scene from season 2, introduced by Chopper. Scene lasts maybe a minute and a half. Really enjoyed it, but younger kids may not be interested in the interview section.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Though I do have to say if that was the only option for a Millieium Falcon glow cup I would brave the horribleness that is the Satan Fruit you call pineapple


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Seating for the outside portion of RH


----------



## nallepuh

wdwalice said:


> We got ours in the Watto shop along with the drinks and glow cubes.


Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

Just wanna thank real quick @Itinkso and @MunchkinandSugarBear for all of your help.
Hanging out at Backlot waiting for our ressies at rl


----------



## peterb

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Re: Posters...
> 
> We are AP, DVC, you-name-it...
> 
> Does this means our family of 4 AP holders can get 4 Yoda posters??  DH and I are both DVC members -- does this mean we get 2 with those cards?
> 
> We'd only be looking to keep a couple, and I'd be happy to trade or just give the rest to other DISers.




i am there for weekend 4 only. i would like to trade stormtropper for a yoda. i arrive on june 4th and am staying at pop century, if i understand correctly i amnot a AP or DVC so i could not get a stormtropper. if that is the case, then i wont have anything to trade. thanks..peter


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

hey everyone just an FYI I misspoke earlier when I said that the Rebel statues for the preview were in the AIE theater they are in ABC Sound Studio. I've already corrected my post but I wanted to put on here just in case.

Feel free to slap my hand for my "shoddy" second hand live reporting lol


----------



## coluk003

In hopes this doesn't get lost lol. I'm not a big drinker and not sure I'd like the non alcoholic versions either. Any way to get those Death Star and MF cubes?  Hopefully someone can confirm tonight they are or are not given at the party? I just have this feeling no one in my family will share the drunks with me and I'll never get any. *insert sad ewok face here*


----------



## MakiraMarlena

honestly. the only way to get a Millenium Falcon glow is to buy a drink with Midori in it? ugh

Last year there were no glow cubes at the dessert party.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

More from the outside of Rebel Hangar


----------



## ArielRae

Thinking of getting a nonalcoholic version of one of the death star glow drinks before I head to 50's Primetime for lunch and was wondering if anyone knows where the closest location to get one of these are or if they know if they sell them at the bar in the restaurant?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

ArielRae said:


> Thinking of getting a nonalcoholic version of one of the death star glow drinks before I head to 50's Primetime for lunch and was wondering if anyone knows where the closest location to get one of these are or if they know if they sell them at the bar in the restaurant?


Most likely near the center stage they have to temporary tent bars set-up there. Sometimes place like Hollywood Brown Derby Lounge or the cool post that face Echo Lake near H&V will carry stuff but your best bet is the temporary bars.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

If anyone is going Weekend IV and needs someone to take one for the team and drink the alcoholic version for you so you can get the cube, send me a PM.


----------



## ethanwa

For anyone going to the Rebel Hanger tonight, can you post if these are for purchase there? A friend wanted to know and there is no where else you can get them (notice the Rebel logo at the top instead of the Star Tours logo). Thanks!


----------



## ArielRae

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Most likely near the center stage they have to temporary tent bars set-up there. Sometimes place like Hollywood Brown Derby Lounge or the cool post that face Echo Lake near H&V will carry stuff but your best bet is the temporary bars.



Thanks!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Update on the Rebel Lounge Yulilin is reporting that the outside portion will be used ONLY for walkups weather permitting. Everyone with Reservations has gotten a pager during check-in. She counted 23 tables outside.


----------



## Delilah1310

SalmonPink said:


> Many pages back, so apologies if this has already been posted. Just got back to hotel after Rebels show. At fastpass line, after you scan your Mickey, the line splits in 3. We went to the left. They let everyone from the centre line in first, before doing the left line, then the right. This probably changes depending on the CM, but just a heads up.
> 
> Show was cute, but there were a lot of crying children and we had an uncomfortable experience with the family behind us, so if you have younglings it might be an idea to take something to keep them entertained while you wait. Understandable kids would be frustrated - it's in the shade inside the theatre, but I wouldn't describe it as "cool". Take a drink in with you, if possible - you can get ice water for free from the counter service Windows opposite.
> 
> Show was lovely. Ezra and Sabine do a quick skit, there's a recap of season 1, JAT interviews Tiya about Rebels and shows clips of her other work, then there's a preview of a fight scene from season 2, introduced by Chopper. Scene lasts maybe a minute and a half. Really enjoyed it, but younger kids may not be interested in the interview section.



thanks for the recap of the Rebels show ... sound like my DS7 will love it!!

I'm sorry if I missed this part, but did you have the Feel the Force package for your FP? 
Or did you happen to notice how the FtF people were lined up/seated/etc.?
I'm curious because we are using our FtF pass rather than a FP+.

Hoping to get some more details about how everything went down today as some of our brave Guinea pigs get back home tonight and have time/connectivity to post mini-reports.


----------



## SalmonPink

Ooh, while I remember! Was walking past the Chipwoks around 12.45/12.50ish when Ezra,Sabine and Chopper were escorted down the ramp from the main courtyard/centre stage area. I can't guarantee this always happens, and I don't know what they were being escorted from. They don't do meets, but I happened to get some nice photos as they walked past towards the backstage area.

While I knew the roaming characters moved about freely, I hadn't realised how MUCH. Zam Wessel barely stayed still - in the end I marched right up to her and very politely requested an autograph. She stayed still to sign, then moved me along again before she posed! (Also, I had to ask her to pose, don't just assume she will.) This meet would be VERY hard if you're on your own and prefer a full photo, rather than a selfie. There is a photopass photographer, but Zam was moving so much she got lost in the crowd and couldn't get to me to take the photo.

In line for Ventress around 12.30/12.35, a LOT of people wanted to wait for Ahsoka. CM was lovely, but had to make it clear the line needed to keep moving. I was let ahead by several families, since I was happy to see Ventress, but nobody else was moving forward, everyone was trying to stay back for Ahsoka (meeting with Cody or Rex, can't remember which.) So be careful how you time that meet. Line was very long at that point, with Ahsoka due at 12.50.

Also, I've seen it mentioned here but the Jedi line is slooooow. Lots of great interaction, but also lots of waiting. Try to ask who you might see when you get in line. CM wasn't letting people know about the change, which led to some frustrated families around me who queued for 45 minutes thinking they were meeting Anakin, only to get Shaak Ti (who was wonderful).


----------



## ArielRae

Wow just noticed this thread has over 650,000 views and counting.


----------



## SalmonPink

Delilah1310 said:


> thanks for the recap of the Rebels show ... sound like my DS7 will love it!!
> 
> I'm sorry if I missed this part, but did you have the Feel the Force package for your FP?
> Or did you happen to notice how the FtF people were lined up/seated/etc.?
> I'm curious because we are using our FtF pass rather than a FP+.
> 
> Hoping to get some more details about how everything went down today as some of our brave Guinea pigs get back home tonight and have time/connectivity to post mini-reports.



Had regular FP, we queued to the left of the entrance. I believe FtF were queuing in the centre, right outside the main theatre entrance. I also think they were seated in a reserved area in the front centre, whereas FP were the front side sections,but that's based on observation, not actually asking a CM. I'm sure someone with the package will be able to post more concrete details soon 

(Edited because my fried brain has apparently forgotten the difference between right and left!)


----------



## jennab113

Menu at RL


----------



## BigDaddyJL

The lurker awakens:  Horrible timing but I started reading from page 1 over a week ago and I FINALLY got to the end!  I wanted to thank @yulilin3 and the rest of the avid posters for the time and energy that you have put into this thread.  Great information that has helped me adjust my plan.  Been to WDW several times and am a huge planner, but this is the first time for a SWW (we will be there next Friday).  I didn't find out about the initial RH ADR's opening up until a day after and was extremely bummed as it was full.  Next day, I kept reading and some 50 pages later found out from this thread that it opened up during the week and I snagged some for 7:50 on Wednesday (our first evening).  THANKS!!!

*My question(s):  Although I plan to be at the park before 7am next Friday, we want to do a Chewie Run but also stop by ABC Commissary to sign up DS8 for PMC.  How far back will that put us in the Chewie Line? * I have gathered that PMC is much less crowded than JTA but am wondering if I need to sign up before Chewie or if I can wait until after Chewie (assuming we are at the front of the line as planned).  DD16 and DS13 will be chomping at the bit to get to Chewie.  Do we split up? I can stay with DS8 and get his photo a bit after the older ones but I was hoping for one with the whole family.  Any insight is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ethanwa

jennab113 said:


> Menu at RL



Whaaaaaatt??? Rebel Fighter X-Wing glow cubes!


----------



## jennab113

The Rebel Red with X-wing!!!! (Bonus band member chatting with the person next to me)


----------



## loribird

jennab113 said:


> Menu at RL


 
Anyone going Weekend IV want a Vader or Yoda cupcake? I'd like to get the trio for the bucket, but I can only have the Jabba due to allergies. Maybe if I bring some Benadryl I can have a bite of the others. I'd happily give them away, though.


----------



## loribird

jennab113 said:


> The Rebel Red with X-wing!!!! (Bonus band member chatting with the person next to me)


 
How is it? I am probably basing the drink I order now based entirely on it coming with an X-wing. Bonus if it is tasty.


----------



## jennab113

Table decorations are statues of Han, Luke, Kanan, R2, And Boba Fett that I can see.

Y'all, I am nerding out right now. This is so fun!


----------



## Itinkso

Yulilin's reporting the ENTIRE Cantina Band just visited them at their table in RH! So cool!!


----------



## R2D2

So is this working like table service with a waiter, etc. or is it more like walk up and order and go back to grab it?


----------



## jennab113

loribird said:


> How is it? I am probably basing the drink I order now based entirely on it coming with an X-wing. Bonus if it is tasty.


 I like it. I'm not a big mixed drinks fan (I like beer), but this is good.


----------



## SalmonPink

JayLeeJay said:


> A few questions that I hope someone can help answer. I've only ever used the buses and driving myself so I'm clueless about cabs
> 
> 2. Does anyone know what the taxi situation is like at Coronado? Will I be able to easily get one early in the morning on Saturday, May 23? How much time should I allow for the wait for a taxi? We have our Deluxe FtF package and don't want to have to worry about driving back after the dessert party  (also willing to share a taxi if others are staying at Coronado)
> (I have a similar question about the 24 hour event. Planning on taking the bus but can do a taxi to contemporary and the walk if people think that will be better)



Was at Coronado Springs bus stop 1 this morning. Couple who were there before me got tired of waiting and went upfront. Heard doorman/greeter yell, and a taxi drove from the lot right up to them. So no issues, but you can always check with concierge the night before if you're concerned


----------



## Itinkso

Itinkso said:


> *Real-Time Character Updates from Yulilin:*
> 
> *Chewie with Ewoks from 8:00a - 10:00a
> ~ Chewie back at 12:00
> ~ Ewoks back at 1:00
> ~ both out until 9:00p
> ~ CM states to get in line by 7:30p to see them before their sets end for the day
> ~***at 8:30 this morning, the wait time in line is at 1.5 hours
> 
> *Jedi Mickey and Pals
> ~ character meet times are on MDE but not sure how accurate
> ~ Jedi Mickey and Leia Minnie rotate meet until 9:00a
> ~ Donald and Goofy come out for their first rotation at 9:00a
> 
> *Chipwoks
> ~ they leave set at 10:20 to prepare for the parade
> ~ they return after the parade at 11:45
> ~ last set is at 3:30 and Chipwoks complete their set by 4:00p
> 
> *Jedi Council
> ~ line moves at glacial pace - be prepared (40 minute line)
> ~ met Anakin
> ~ Fisto and Windu will meet after the parade
> 
> *Luke and Leia: spotted roaming near Star Tours
> ~ spotted by Star Tours around 11:30a
> 
> C3PO may not come out at all today.
> R2D2 will randomly appear - no set times.
> 
> *Rebel Hangar Characters*
> Cantina Band
> 
> Magic Shot next to smoking area by the Coke Bottle.
> 
> ****Strollers are allowed in all character lines*
> ****MDE character times appear to be accurate*


*Updates from Yulilin^^*


----------



## drlaurafsu

Love the fighter glow cube! I guess I will have to suck it up and order all these drinks so ds can have all the glow cubes...lol!


----------



## Itinkso

R2D2 said:


> So is this working like table service with a waiter, etc. or is it more like walk up and order and go back to grab it?


Asked and waiting for yulilin's reply.

TABLE SERVICE!! per yulilin


----------



## jennab113

It's table service.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Here is pic including prices


----------



## ethanwa

Itinkso said:


> Yulilin's reporting the ENTIRE Cantina Band just visited them at their table in RH! So cool!!



Who is Yulilin?


----------



## Teamanderson

Was the buses running at the resorts at 6:30 this morning? We will be there weekend 4 and staying at POP. Should we call a cab?


----------



## SalmonPink

Looking at photopass to get accurate times for my meets this morning:

Chewie and Logray - 8.22
Jedi Mickey and Minnie - 8.56
Anakin - 9.20
Shaak Ti - 10.01
Amidala - 10.29

Had a 10 minute sit down at Backlot Express, then headed closer to ABC soundstage to watch the 501. Got lots done, but you can really get an idea of how slow that Jedi line is. I literally went straight back in after Anakin, took me a full 40 minutes to reach the front again


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

More pics


----------



## seigyoku

ethanwa said:


> Who is Yulilin?


Our SWW goddess.


----------



## Teamanderson

Awesome!!!


Itinkso said:


> Yulilin's reporting the ENTIRE Cantina Band just visited them at their table in RH! So cool!!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Ok so now that the pics are loaded here are the details: ADRs get a pager, walk ups sit outside, it is table service, it appears that characters will visit though this may have been due to low occupancy, they offer a special diet menu, the buns on the slider can be ordered as gluten free such as what yulilin got marked by the allergy stick


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

There is no pressure to leave once you get the check and apparently the Dagobah swamp is really good


----------



## jennab113

I had the sliders and they were just okay. Disclaimer: I live in walking distance of two good barbecue restaurants so I could be biased. But this just tasted too quick service/fast food


----------



## CJK

For those at the RH, are the serving sizes pretty good?  They look good in the pictures. Just wondering if they the lounge could replace a meal instead of just being snacks/apps? Thanks sooo much for the updates. Looks so much fun!!!


----------



## jennab113

Mini cupcakes are mini, but the perfect size for 1 person eating three cupcakes.


----------



## MooksterL1

jennab113 said:


> Menu at RL


Yes!!  The menu I've been waiting for. Thank you!!


----------



## Itinkso

CJK said:


> For those at the RH, are the serving sizes pretty good?  They look good in the pictures. Just wondering if they the lounge could replace a meal instead of just being snacks/apps? Thanks sooo much for the updates. Looks so much fun!!!


The items are similar to HBD's lounge menu. DD and I can make a meal out of three items to share and a couple of soft drinks (her dinner break from JTA, so no alcohol). But, the only bad part is it comes out to be a $50ish meal.


----------



## MooksterL1

jennab113 said:


> I had the sliders and they were just okay. Disclaimer: I live in walking distance of two good barbecue restaurants so I could be biased. But this just tasted too quick service/fast food


That bun though...


----------



## Teamanderson

jennab113 said:


> Mini cupcakes are mini, but the perfect size for 1 person eating three cupcakes.


 what's the better deal, Han with cupcakes or Han with pop corn. Both taste good?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Here is @yulilin3 small token of appreciation from the people at SWW her Millienium Falcon glow cube  

Also the Yoda cake is so adorable I don't know if I could cut into it


----------



## Brandiwlf

Could you get the drinks that include the xwing non alcoholic (cheaper price) or add the glow cube to one of the drinks that doesn't include it?


----------



## CindySwims

cpbrooks90 said:


> I'd like to trade a yoda for a boba for anyone going week 2


I could do this for you.


----------



## Pygmypuff07

Brandiwlf said:


> Could you get the drinks that include the xwing non alcoholic (cheaper price) or add the glow cube to one of the drinks that doesn't include it?


Just got a non alcoholic drink with the glow cube. It looks like they can put it with any drink.


----------



## CindySwims

I am going weekends 2 and 3 and have 4 annual passes. I only want one of each type of poster. Ill try to get 4 each time and have 6 to trade.


----------



## boricuajedi

mmafan said:


> View attachment 96678 Just waiting for rebels


Do they have a lot of those blaster?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Getting ready to go! Everything looks exciting.


----------



## NebrMom

SalmonPink said:


> Ooh, while I remember! Was walking past the Chipwoks around 12.45/12.50ish when Ezra,Sabine and Chopper were escorted down the ramp from the main courtyard/centre stage area. I can't guarantee this always happens, and I don't know what they were being escorted from. They don't do meets, but I happened to get some nice photos as they walked past towards the backstage area.
> 
> While I knew the roaming characters moved about freely, I hadn't realised how MUCH. Zam Wessel barely stayed still - in the end I marched right up to her and very politely requested an autograph. She stayed still to sign, then moved me along again before she posed! (Also, I had to ask her to pose, don't just assume she will.) This meet would be VERY hard if you're on your own and prefer a full photo, rather than a selfie. There is a photopass photographer, but Zam was moving so much she got lost in the crowd and couldn't get to me to take the photo.
> 
> In line for Ventress around 12.30/12.35, a LOT of people wanted to wait for Ahsoka. CM was lovely, but had to make it clear the line needed to keep moving. I was let ahead by several families, since I was happy to see Ventress, but nobody else was moving forward, everyone was trying to stay back for Ahsoka (meeting with Cody or Rex, can't remember which.) So be careful how you time that meet. Line was very long at that point, with Ahsoka due at 12.50.
> 
> Also, I've seen it mentioned here but the Jedi line is slooooow. Lots of great interaction, but also lots of waiting. Try to ask who you might see when you get in line. CM wasn't letting people know about the change, which led to some frustrated families around me who queued for 45 minutes thinking they were meeting Anakin, only to get Shaak Ti (who was wonderful).


Thanks! Ezra and Sabine (and maybe Chopper) are hosting the Padawan Mind Challenge on the main stage starting at 12:15 so that is probably where they are coming from. This is great news for me because we had Toy Story Mania FP+ from 12 to 1 pm before my DD decide she wanted to participate in PMC and when I tried changing our FP+, it told me there was no times left! But if the PMC is over by 12:45- 12:50ish, we may have a few minutes to rush over to Toy Story!


----------



## boricuajedi

jennab113 said:


> Menu at RL


Thank you for the pictures, now we will know what to order on weekend V way on advance!


----------



## loribird

jennab113 said:


> I like it. I'm not a big mixed drinks fan (I like beer), but this is good.


 
Thanks very much!


----------



## heyitsmejosh

The celeb meet and greets are all messed up this year


----------



## Delilah1310

heyitsmejosh said:


> The celeb meet and greets are all messed up this year



what do you mean? logistically?


----------



## pollyanna30

Pygmypuff07 said:


> Just got a non alcoholic drink with the glow cube. It looks like they can put it with any drink.



I'm also interested in the non-alcoholic versions of the drinks.  Did you get this at RH?  What was in it and what was the cost?  Thanks and have a great time!


----------



## heyitsmejosh

Delilah1310 said:


> what do you mean? logistically?


Yeah and they fell way behind on amy, all walk ups were in a single line. It's pretty unorganized


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Yulilin is currently in line to meet the actress that voices Sabine


----------



## Itinkso

CindySwims said:


> I am going weekends 2 and 3 and have 4 annual passes. I only want one of each type of poster. Ill try to get 4 each time and have 6 to trade.


For AP/DVC Poster Trading: you can post on the Roll Call Thread - posts won't get buried within this Thread and all current Poster Trading posts will be easier to find:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/page-32


----------



## ArielRae

The Full Star Wars Parade posted by wdwmagic on youtube.


----------



## NebrMom

BigDaddyJL said:


> The lurker awakens:  Horrible timing but I started reading from page 1 over a week ago and I FINALLY got to the end!  I wanted to thank @yulilin3 and the rest of the avid posters for the time and energy that you have put into this thread.  Great information that has helped me adjust my plan.  Been to WDW several times and am a huge planner, but this is the first time for a SWW (we will be there next Friday).  I didn't find out about the initial RH ADR's opening up until a day after and was extremely bummed as it was full.  Next day, I kept reading and some 50 pages later found out from this thread that it opened up during the week and I snagged some for 7:50 on Wednesday (our first evening).  THANKS!!!
> 
> *My question(s):  Although I plan to be at the park before 7am next Friday, we want to do a Chewie Run but also stop by ABC Commissary to sign up DS8 for PMC.  How far back will that put us in the Chewie Line? * I have gathered that PMC is much less crowded than JTA but am wondering if I need to sign up before Chewie or if I can wait until after Chewie (assuming we are at the front of the line as planned).  DD16 and DS13 will be chomping at the bit to get to Chewie.  Do we split up? I can stay with DS8 and get his photo a bit after the older ones but I was hoping for one with the whole family.  Any insight is greatly appreciated!


I'd like to know this too. Anyone?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Tiya is very sweet according to yulilin


----------



## Delilah1310

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Tiya is very sweet according to yulilin View attachment 96792



I hope she and Yulilin's daughter had a good visit!


----------



## ArielRae

The DIS's video of Star Wars Galactic Dine-In Breakfast.


----------



## Itinkso

*My question(s): Although I plan to be at the park before 7am next Friday, we want to do a Chewie Run but also stop by ABC Commissary to sign up DS8 for PMC. How far back will that put us in the Chewie Line? *


NebrMom said:


> I'd like to know this too. Anyone?


PMC sign-ups are at ABC Sound Studio, not the Commissary. 

Send the older kids to Chewie's line and have them allow others to move in front of them if they reach Chewie before you get there after signing up the little guy. It will be easy for you to join the older kids in line as soon as you arrive.

By 8:30 this morning, there was a 1.5 hour wait for Chewie.


----------



## Felipe4

Whoever linked the TeePublic site, THANK YOU! 

Just ordered these for the BF and me!


----------



## SalmonPink

NebrMom said:


> Thanks! Ezra and Sabine (and maybe Chopper) are hosting the Padawan Mind Challenge on the main stage starting at 12:15 so that is probably where they are coming from. This is great news for me because we had Toy Story Mania FP+ from 12 to 1 pm before my DD decide she wanted to participate in PMC and when I tried changing our FP+, it told me there was no times left! But if the PMC is over by 12:45- 12:50ish, we may have a few minutes to rush over to Toy Story!



Yay, glad it helps! Just remember i can't 100% guarantee the timing on this. But I think the FP window has a slight buffer on it, if they're running a few minutes late at PMC


----------



## JayLeeJay

Felipe4 said:


> Whoever linked the TeePublic site, THANK YOU!
> 
> Just ordered these for the BF and me!



I have that shirt, too. My boyfriend and I also have monsters inc/star wars shirts. So excited to wear them weekend 2.


----------



## wdhinn89

Rebel Hanger looks awesome!!  I can't wait!!!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

A closer look at the Lego building you get to build a Star Destroyer


----------



## frisbeego

Itinkso said:


> *My question(s): Although I plan to be at the park before 7am next Friday, we want to do a Chewie Run but also stop by ABC Commissary to sign up DS8 for PMC. How far back will that put us in the Chewie Line? *
> PMC sign-ups are at ABC Sound Studio, not the Commissary.
> 
> Send the older kids to Chewie's line and have them allow others to move in front of them if they reach Chewie before you get there after signing up the little guy. It will be easy for you to join the older kids in line as soon as you arrive.
> 
> By 8:30 this morning, there was a 1.5 hour wait for Chewie.



Oy!  I need to rent a spouse for the day to split up and reserve spots!


----------



## Brandiwlf

According to wdw today Sabine and Ezra are meeting at the rebel hangar!!!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

10 min wait to get into X-wing collectibles GO GO GO


----------



## ArielRae

How much are the Lego Star Destroyers?


----------



## markmcalear

Brandiwlf said:


> According to wdw today Sabine and Ezra are meeting at the rebel hangar!!!



I am at Rebel Hangar now. They are meeting along with Greedo and the Cantina Band. 

The actress playing Sabine is super hot!!


----------



## lovethattink

jennab113 said:


> There are no fitting rooms in Darth's Mall this year.



No mirror either


----------



## jennab113

Teamanderson said:


> what's the better deal, Han with cupcakes or Han with pop corn. Both taste good?


 Um, I don't know. It was good to sample all of them, so that's a pro for the cupcakes. But the two chocolate ones were so sweet and I wasn't a huge fan of the Jabba cake. The frosting was amazing but the cake tasted like boxed yellow cake dyed green and slightly overcooked. If they fill the box with popcorn, that would be a ton. 

After the rebel hanger, I decided to tap out for the day, watch some baseball, and rest up for FTF tomorrow. Today was fun.


----------



## pbb322

I was seriously considering dropping the Rebel Hangar because our schedule is too full, but after the reports today, it seems like a MUST DO!!!


----------



## jennab113

Also, I am way jealous that Sabine and Ezra are at RH now. The Cantina Band was cool, but I really want to meet them. Oh well, there's always tomorrow, next Saturday, and the Saturday after that...


----------



## markmcalear

pbb322 said:


> I was seriously considering dropping the Rebel Hangar because our schedule is too full, but after the reports today, it seems like a MUST DO!!!



They were allowing walk ups when I checked in


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Brandiwlf said:


> According to wdw today Sabine and Ezra are meeting at the rebel hangar!!!



Darn, wonder if they'll just be in there at random times.  Looks like I'm living at the rebel hangar next weekend.


----------



## BigDaddyJL

Itinkso said:


> PMC sign-ups are at ABC Sound Studio, not the Commissary.
> 
> Send the older kids to Chewie's line and have them allow others to move in front of them if they reach Chewie before you get there after signing up the little guy. It will be easy for you to join the older kids in line as soon as you arrive.
> 
> By 8:30 this morning, there was a 1.5 hour wait for Chewie.



Thanks for the catch on sound studio!  Glad to hear it's possible to catch up to them in line.  Was hoping that it would be possible!


----------



## markmcalear

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Darn, wonder if they'll just be in there at random times.  Looks like I'm living at the rebel hangar next weekend.



I haven't seen any characters in here for around 30 minutes now


----------



## Monykalyn

? wonder if the RH characters do an hourly rotation?

And thanks all for the pictures-I think my food/drink budget just doubled!  We have 3 RH reservations over 2 weeks...

Was there an answer yet to how different the reg/premium FtF package vs Deluxe FtF package credentials are? Can't wait for reports of dessert party!


----------



## seigyoku

lovethattink said:


> No mirror either


There's a mirror by the Her Universe stuff. Bunch us is were using them trying clothese over clothes.


----------



## Velvetme

Really want to see the dessert party if anyone can post pics!!!


----------



## slaveone

I've found alcohol.


----------



## Tltorrez

jimim said:


> oh man i'm getting nervous about all this.  soooo much.  i got to get a gameplan together.  i got all this crap booked but no real plan of attack.  i wasn't even worrying about rides cause we are always there so it shouldn't be too bad just a lot of waiting which is going to suck for my kids.  it's hot now so june is going to be vicious.



I strongly recommend leaving for lunch break. We live 40 min away so had slow quiet lunch at Yacht Club lounge. Then cleaned up in the restroom. Came back significantly refreshed.


----------



## RedM94

Velvetme said:


> Really want to see the dessert party if anyone can post pics!!!



@Velvetme 

I too am looking forward to hearing about the dessert party and the differences between the two packages.  I hope it is similar to last year's dessert party.  The desserts were awesome, unless you had a peanut allergy or were avoiding gluten.  The drinks were really good and not watered down.  The even had Mickey premium bars.  

The down side was that it wasn't the best view of the fireworks.  But it was a great spot for the pre-show.


----------



## jimim

Tltorrez said:


> I strongly recommend leaving for lunch break. We live 40 min away so had slow quiet lunch at Yacht Club lounge. Then cleaned up in the restroom. Came back significantly refreshed.


Oh we never due full days anyway. Our sat plan was full till lunch then my kids and wife leave to swim eat sleep and back in for hanger to eat at 6 and then dessert party. I'm staying all afternoon for all the shows. I'm going to be a mess by then. Lol

Sunday was our overflow day for characters. 

Rides don't matter cause we are always here so that should help.


----------



## Tltorrez

amityisland said:


> For those seeing the shows at the Theatre of the Stars later, I'm really curious about the heat/comfort level...will there be fans..misting fans? How comfortable (or uncomfortable) are you? Very curious about how this will work out...



Sitting here now. No fans. Nice breeze right now but it's a windy day. Earlier I didn't notice it being hot. Out of the sun is bearable today.


----------



## OhioWDWDuo

mmafan said:


> View attachment 96678 Just waiting for rebels



OMG- we stood right next to you and your family for the parade today! We really enjoyed talking with you guys. Hope you're having a great time! 

All- I'll post more later tonight when I feel safe from my phone being knocked out of my hands! Now sitting waiting for Obiwan and Beyond. We had a random run in with JAT and he was amazing!!!!! Will post the pic later.


----------



## williamscm3

Tltorrez said:


> I strongly recommend leaving for lunch break. We live 40 min away so had slow quiet lunch at Yacht Club lounge. Then cleaned up in the restroom. Came back significantly refreshed.



I had briefly thought about just trying to push through next Friday since that will be our only full day. I needed a reality check...posts like this help me remember why that would not be a smart move!


----------



## Tltorrez

nallepuh said:


> A question for those of you who are also at SWW today: where do they sell the Han Solo popcorn bucket?



Got mine with cupcakes in Rebel Hangar.


----------



## tots05

yulilin3 said:


> if you trade with a Jawa they will have a special event button




how do we do this?  I would love to try this when we get there


----------



## Tltorrez

OhioWDWDuo said:


> OMG- we stood right next to you and your family for the parade today! We really enjoyed talking with you guys. Hope you're having a great time!
> 
> All- I'll post more later tonight when I feel safe from my phone being knocked out of my hands! Now sitting waiting for Obiwan and Beyond. We had a random run in with JAT and he was amazing!!!!! Will post the pic later.



We met him too!


----------



## slaveone

Okay where's the boba fett mugs?


----------



## Tltorrez

tots05 said:


> how do we do this?  I would love to try this when we get there



Haven't seen any Jawas. Where are they?


----------



## mmafan

ethanwa said:


> Here's my Boba Fett mug... everyone at Galactic Gathering got one, along with a Han Popcorn Bucket:


Lol they told me they didn't have any more available today at the MALL.


----------



## mmafan




----------



## RedM94

We are sad that JAT will not be signing this year and hope to bump into him photobombing this year.  I have a picture of him with my son every year. 

I have a picture of him signing this for my son last year.  These are from 2011, 2012, and 2013.  JAT asked my son why he continued to get taller, while he (JAT) remained the same height.


----------



## mmafan




----------



## mmafan

Power nap time!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedM94

mmafan said:


> View attachment 96807



@mmafan 

Awesome photo!!!!


----------



## mmafan

boricuajedi said:


> Do they have a lot of those blaster?


There everywhere.


----------



## RedM94

mmafan said:


> View attachment 96810 Power nap time!!!!!!!!



@mmafan 

Perfect!! Making memories that will last a lifetime!!!!


----------



## mmafan

Cluelyss said:


> @mmafan, you were Deluxe, right?
> 
> Any reports on size of the premium group?


There area was small but we were in no way cramped as much soda water popcorn and ice cream as you wanted. You really can't ask for more it was great


----------



## Tltorrez

jennab113 said:


> Table decorations are statues of Han, Luke, Kanan, R2, And Boba Fett that I can see.
> 
> Y'all, I am nerding out right now. This is so fun!



We had Darth Vader.


----------



## Monykalyn

@mmafan Too Stinkin cute!!
My son fell asleep with his lightsaber last year


----------



## Tltorrez

R2D2 said:


> So is this working like table service with a waiter, etc. or is it more like walk up and order and go back to grab it?



Table service with Cantina Band M&G. Great interaction.


----------



## Tltorrez

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Ok so now that the pics are loaded here are the details: ADRs get a pager, walk ups sit outside, it is table service, it appears that characters will visit though this may have been due to low occupancy, they offer a special diet menu, the buns on the slider can be ordered as gluten free such as what yulilin got marked by the allergy stick



Characters were doing a second round as we left. Seems like everyone will meet them.


----------



## Ninja Mom

Look who I found at Stars of the Saga! Hint: She's marching in the parade tomorrow as a officer. Hint hint, she's almost as famous as the mysterious Yulilin, Hint hint HINT: I've got Sunshine on my shoulder... If you still need more hints after all that I can't help you ; )

~NM
PS That's the fabulous "Mr." Sunshine to the left!


----------



## Tltorrez

CJK said:


> For those at the RH, are the serving sizes pretty good?  They look good in the pictures. Just wondering if they the lounge could replace a meal instead of just being snacks/apps? Thanks sooo much for the updates. Looks so much fun!!!



Not a huge meal but yes, decent size. Food wasn't fantastic but good enough. Loved the Yoda cake.


----------



## Teamanderson

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> A closer look at the Lego building you get to build a Star Destroyer
> View attachment 96799 View attachment 96800


How much is the lego building and are there set hours? Also, are the build a light saber and droid in Mall?


----------



## lovingeire

I still have 70 or so pages to catch up on after being out of town for a funeral, but I caved and booked an early RH for the 1st now that they're available during the week! We had two Jedi Mickey reservations and I had to drop my 4:55 that night to book it. Not sure if it's still available since I had no say in dropping it and almost didn't cancel it. It was for 4 at 4:55 on 6/1. I saw those Millenium Falcon glow cubes and couldn't resist though! Our dinner is Kate, and I'm hoping the 1 year old will make it, but this is a good snack option for us! (although I was also hoping to try a churro milkshake sometime too...)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So if characters roam the Rebel Hangar during the meal, will they come out on the weekdays as well?  Can someone ask?  @yulilin3 ?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

how


Teamanderson said:


> How much is the lego building and are there set hours? Also, are the build a light saber and droid in Mall?


It is free  Hours on Fridays are 1:00pm=6:00pm and Saturdays and Sundays its 10:00-5:00pm


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So if characters roam the Rebel Hangar during the meal, will they come out on the weekdays as well?  Can someone ask?  @yulilin3 ?



@OhioStateBuckeye she is not sure


----------



## Teamanderson

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> how
> 
> It is free  Hours on Fridays are 1:00pm=6:00pm and Saturdays and Sundays its 10:00-5:00pm


Thanks!!


----------



## Music City Mama

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> A closer look at the Lego building you get to build a Star Destroyer



Are these the only figure you can build?


----------



## Itinkso

Yulilin's finished for the day after meeting a Clone Trooper, Ahsoka, and Leia.

She's reporting C3PO won't be at SWW for a few weeks. R2D2 will meet randomly without a set schedule.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Ok so the premium package is to the left of the stage they do NOT share but VIP and Deluxe are grouped together.

 
This is the gift shop after you leave the park they have SWW autograph books and open at 7:30 

And with that you fine people I am out. These knitted Boba Fett earrings are going to make themselves. 

Thank you all so much for letting me be your substitute Yulilin though I could never fill her shoes I hope I did good enough


----------



## Monykalyn

@MunchkinandSugarBear 
You did awesome!! Thanks for all the photos and updates!!


----------



## jennab113

Here's a little video I took playing with the light in the X-wing. http://s13.photobucket.com/user/vee...C-4668-8DEB-567F23F30092_zpshdi4zico.mp4.html


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Itinkso said:


> Yulilin's finished for the day after meeting a Clone Trooper, Ahsoka, and Leia.
> 
> She's reporting C3PO won't be at SWW for a few weeks. R2D2 will meet randomly without a set schedule.[/QUOTE



we saw them again in the Ahsoka line!  It was fun to run into Disers all over the place!!!

We are back in the room - had one frustrating experience in the Jedi Council line - met Shaak Ti in the morning.  Got in line in the afternoon hoping to meet someone else - for awhile all 4 of them were out.  Then they announced Anakin was going in.  Mace went in at some point and so did Kitt (they didn't announce those departures) so we got up to the front and there was just Shaak Ti - CM told us nobody else was coming out any time soon so we spent a long time in line for nothing!

Went over to the Blister Pack - lucked out and met Cody and Ventress together - just missed Ahsoka so we got back in line.  Had to cheat and let other people in front of us so we could get Ahsoka during her next meet.  Another guy (a few families in front of us) tried to wait on the side to get Ahsoka and the CM told him they had to meet whoever was there when they got to the front - it wasn't pretty - guy got mad, his wife and kids were embarrassed and the CM held firm.   Ahsoka was worth the wait!!!

Feet are tired but we are ready for round 2 tomorrow morning


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Sitting at home, green with envy, wearing my SWW 2013 tee, and living vicariously through all Iers. Awesome posts/photos, and now I can't wait to get to RH on the 30th. In the meantime, have fun guinea pigs and enjoy for the rest of us!!


----------



## Itinkso

Itinkso said:


> *Real-Time Character Updates from Yulilin:*
> 
> *Chewie with Ewoks from 8:00a - 10:00a
> ~ Chewie back at 12:00
> ~ Ewoks back at 1:00
> ~ both out until 9:00p
> ~ CM states to get in line by 7:30p to see them before their sets end for the day
> ~***at 8:30 this morning, the wait time in line is at 1.5 hours
> 
> *Jedi Mickey and Pals
> ~ character meet times are on MDE but not sure how accurate
> ~ Jedi Mickey and Leia Minnie rotate meet until 9:00a
> ~ Donald and Goofy come out for their first rotation at 9:00a
> 
> *Chipwoks
> ~ they leave set at 10:20 to prepare for the parade
> ~ they return after the parade at 11:45
> ~ last set is at 3:30 and Chipwoks complete their set by 4:00p
> 
> *Jedi Council
> ~ line moves at glacial pace - be prepared (40 minute line)
> ~ met Anakin
> ~ Fisto and Windu will meet after the parade
> 
> *Luke and Leia: spotted roaming near Star Tours
> ~ spotted by Star Tours around 11:30a
> 
> *C3PO may not come out at all for a few weekends. No dates have been mentioned.
> *R2D2 will randomly appear - no set times.
> 
> *Rebel Hangar Characters and Table Service, too!*
> Cantina Band
> Greedo
> Sabine
> Ezra
> 
> Magic Shot next to smoking area by the Coke Bottle.
> 
> ****Strollers are allowed in all character lines*
> ****MDE character times appear to be accurate*


*Final Update for Today^^*


----------



## slaveone

Chilling near atm on bench near min and Bills. I love da lobot.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

for anyone who is interested - today we walked 23257 steps which is 9.54 miles!

funny thing is feet / legs were fine until we had to stand / wait for the parade - the standing still part made my feet hurt


----------



## Monykalyn

My family is about to ban me from this thread. WHY aren't they as excited as I am?
I know they will be when we get there but for now only my 9 year old son will even listen to me about the weekends anymore


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Wow!!  What a great first day of info!!  Thanks all of you guys for letting us know how it's going and what you encountered.  I can't wait to get there!!!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Monykalyn said:


> My family is about to ban me from this thread. WHY aren't they as excited as I am?
> I know they will be when we get there but for now only my 9 year old son will even listen to me about the weekends anymore


too funny - my family on the other hand supports my addiction by constantly asking "what's happening?" "what's the buzz"  "what is everyone posting about SWW"???   We're going to be in serious withdrawal after this weekend!


----------



## kpd6901

Can we find out which characters were out roaming? (Gamorreans, Tusken Raiders, etc.)?  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Artax

Just checking in...

In the premium package dessert party.  They sure did sell a lot of these. This place is a zoo if you ask me. I don't think I will do any more of these dessert party's. I feel like they don't care about the experience anymore and just prefer to make money and pack them in.

Also just got out of the rebel hanger. Got pics with Ezra and Sabine so that was super cool. But they wouldn't sign autographs. Said they were on a secret mission and didn't want to leave evedence of them behind. Cool experience non the less


----------



## slaveone

Does dessert taste as good as it looks coming out of the tent?


----------



## kpd6901

For all of you doing RH, can you give us a rough estimate turnaround time from entry to food delivery?  Is it really feasible to try to do RH between the 3 pm and 5 pm shows, so long as you have a FP for both of those shows....and still have decent seats?


----------



## Tltorrez

Sitting on the ledge waiting for fireworks.


----------



## Tltorrez

kpd6901 said:


> For all of you doing RH, can you give us a rough estimate turnaround time from entry to food delivery?  Is it really feasible to try to do RH between the 3 pm and 5 pm shows, so long as you have a FP for both of those shows....and still have decent seats?



Our food delivery was super fast. But we were early. Not sure if it changed later. We were in and out in under an hour. Ordered food and then desserts.


----------



## RedM94

Artax said:


> Just checking in...
> 
> In the premium package dessert party.  They sure did sell a lot of these. This place is a zoo if you ask me. I don't think I will do any more of these dessert party's. I feel like they don't care about the experience anymore and just prefer to make money and pack them in.
> 
> Also just got out of the rebel hanger. Got pics with Ezra and Sabine so that was super cool. But they wouldn't sign autographs. Said they were on a secret mission and didn't want to leave evedence of them behind. Cool experience non the less



@Artax. 

That is a shame.  It was not like that last year. When I saw a.llof the tables in the picture posted I thought oversold.  I was at the same dessert party as sunshine student last year and it was not crowded at all.


----------



## mamadragona

Princessriley said:


> So please forgive me for not searching through so many pages on this thread! Because of our travel schedule we will only be in Hollywood studios Sat May 30 morning although we will not participate in any of the Star Wars activities. We will then hop to Epcot around 11:30-12:00. On the very first post, it says they usually open unofficiLly at 7:30am. We are planning on being there early to head to toy story so we can save our fast passes for epcot.
> 
> So my questions are- how early can we catch a bus that morning (from AOA), is there still a big mad dash to toy story, and are the non Star Wars attractions (Disney jr show and characters, RNR, TOT, and frozen sing along) largely ignored by most who would be there for special Star Wars attractions? Any tips or advice are appreciated. Thanks.


Don't know if anyone replied yet, since I haven't made it through the new posts.

We are at AoA and got the early bus today to MK which was 6:45 supposedly, but it left at 6:40.  So whatever they tell you at information, go early!


----------



## meuseman

A word to the wise on RH... The characters stop at a certain time. We had a 7:40 reservation. We noticed Greedo walking around, but he didn't stop by our table. He went in at 7:45. No one else came out. Our friends has a 6:25 and saw Greedo and Sabine and Ezra. We saw no one. The manager came over as he noticed us waiting and let us know that the characters were over at the fireworks preshow. Good and drinks were great, but experience was disappointing after previous reports.


----------



## LATJLP

Does anyone have a photo of the AP posters?


----------



## Tltorrez

markmcalear said:


> I am at Rebel Hangar now. They are meeting along with Greedo and the Cantina Band.
> 
> The actress playing Sabine is super hot!!



Bummer! We just got the Cantina Band. Would have liked to see Greedo. It was still fun though.


----------



## Kaschper

kpd6901 said:


> For all of you doing RH, can you give us a rough estimate turnaround time from entry to food delivery?  Is it really feasible to try to do RH between the 3 pm and 5 pm shows, so long as you have a FP for both of those shows....and still have decent seats?



It took about 10 to 15 minutes for our order to come out.  We liked the drinks and ordered another round and we're still out in about and hour.  Our reservation was at 6:45.


----------



## Artax

From checkin to walking out the door it was about an hour and  25 min. We waited for the check for a while. Could tell it was new experience based on wait staff.


----------



## LrdNorman

Dumb question...

If Senator Palpatine is not signing autographs, can we still get a picture of him?  Do we have to wait in line?


----------



## Tltorrez

LATJLP said:


> Does anyone have a photo of the AP posters?



http://twitter.com/tltorrez/status/599210131172302848


----------



## jar

DS's General Grievous costume just arrived today.  We leave in a week and will be there for Saturday of Mem. Day Weekend.  It'll be our second one -- he was spoiled last time by getting picked for the parade as Vadar.

For those who attend tomorrow, would love info on:

(1) what time people were let into the park (we want to get in at RD, but don't care so much about arriving earlier for autograph FP)

(2) how long the SWW breakfast takes at Sci-Fi (and waiting time from when you show up with a reservation) since we have tight timing with the parade given that they moved up parade a half hour from last year

(3) a general sense of how long the lines are for the A-ticket rides (RnR, ToT, TSMM) at various points of the day without FP+

(4) how long it takes at various times to get into Darth Mall and what the best times are

Thanks!


----------



## JayLeeJay

meuseman said:


> A word to the wise on RH... The characters stop at a certain time. We had a 7:40 reservation. We noticed Greedo walking around, but he didn't stop by our table. He went in at 7:45. No one else came out. Our friends has a 6:25 and saw Greedo and Sabine and Ezra. We saw no one. The manager came over as he noticed us waiting and let us know that the characters were over at the fireworks preshow. Good and drinks were great, but experience was disappointing after previous reports.



This is disappointing. We have a 7:15pm reservation for a Thursday so I have no idea what to expect. I guess they aren't ~promising~ characters, but I understand why you would be disappointed.


----------



## Artax

I asked if there would be characters at rebel hanger during the week and the waitress didn't know. We were about to walk out so I didn't want to stick around anymore to find out since we were there for so long already and needed to get to the dessert party checkin


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Artax said:


> From checkin to walking out the door it was about an hour and  25 min. We waited for the check for a while. Could tell it was new experience based on wait staff.



Do you recall an approximate time that you met Ezra and Sabine?


----------



## Tltorrez

pbb322 said:


> I was seriously considering dropping the Rebel Hangar because our schedule is too full, but after the reports today, it seems like a MUST DO!!!


YMMV. I think there's a reason they didnt promise characters. I suspect it may continue to be random based on availability.


----------



## Tltorrez

pbb322 said:


> I was seriously considering dropping the Rebel Hangar because our schedule is too full, but after the reports today, it seems like a MUST DO!!!


YMMV. I think there's a reason they didnt promise characters. I suspect it may continue to be random based on availability.


----------



## yulilin3

Hi guys I'm back home. Decided to come back early since we have another full day tomorrow.
Uploading pics and video of the Chewie Run soon.
I have not read thru the 25 pages I missed today but again thanks to @Itinkso and @MunchkinandSugarBear for all of your help with the posts I only went thru 2 phone batteries doing it this way 
Just general impressions:
It's been the most crowded opening day so far in my experience
The lines for characters were generally well organized, I compared MDE times with the actual experience and they were on point as far as I could tell. Very happy they added the SWW characters to it
Luke roaming in the morning, early afternoon took us by surprised, we managed to meet him with no wait. I hope he keeps doing this, we heard Leia was out roaming as well but never saw her. We did meet her at the designated spot in the evening
The Jedi Council line is nice, shady and has huge fans running. Anakin was a great interaction, he was very chatty which made the line go very slowly. He asked Stephanie who she was if she was a Bounty Hunter. Stephanie said she was a Rebel. And he said cool glad to have you on our side. (Since Anakin Episode III doesn't know Sabine)
Ahsoka was also great and Leia called Stephanie by her name (Hi Sabine)
Chewie coming out with the Ewoks from the morning is awesome, seriously do this meet as your first thing the line got an hour long in the first 15 minutes of park opening.
The celeb autograph area was nice and organized, welcome change with the A/C still feel that it kinda sucks that just regular guests won't be able to see the celebrities from  outside the tents like they used to.
Tiya Sircar was very sweet, loved Stephanie's costume
Rebel Lounge was a welcomed place to relax. I approached it as a cool, sw themed area to recharge. We were the first ones inside and all the CM cheered for us and asked from what galaxy we were. Kinda bummed that we missed Sabine and Ezra but we have reservations for each weekend so I'm sure we'll meet them. The service was super fast (at that time) the food and drinks were good. I would recommend it but don't expect to fill your bellies or meet characters, just a place to unwind for a bit
It was SUPER FUN to meet so many of you, there's some cool group pictures from the early morning Chewie run DISers, special thanks to @Ninja Mom  you have no idea how much I appreciated your thank you card and gift.
Ready to sleep and recharge fr tomorrow. We are doing the DDP. I heard things here and there about it but will have a review tomorrow night.
Will post video and photos soon


----------



## kpd6901

New flood of questions.  
Can we find out from our RH CM's if the character interactions will be different for non-weekend dates?  Are the M&G's only for the weekends and the non-weekends get the non-M&G character cameos?  Are there fewer characters?

Thurs, June 11 - we have a Sci-Fi B-fast ADR for 9:45 and an Indy Stunt Show FP for the 12:30 show.  We plan on hitting the JTA line at rope drop.  Given the time needed for JTA and the time needed to be there beforehand, and the length of the ADR, did we box ourselves into only having the 11am JTA slot workable? we were hoping to fit ST in at some point before Indy also.  Please correct me if I'm wrong but I think there are JTA shows for 9:20, 10:10, 11, and 11:50 - and I am guessing that the ADR conflicts with 9:20 and 10:10 while the 11:50 conflicts with the Indy show...or would we still be able to do 11:50 and make the Indy show?  Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Tltorrez said:


> YMMV. I think there's a reason they didnt promise characters. I suspect it may continue to be random based on availability.



THIS! Characters are 'passing' through with no guarantee of appearing at all. There's not enough time to stop at all tables when they pass through so they will just walk the area and may stop at a couple tables.



kpd6901 said:


> New flood of questions.
> Can we find out from our RH CM's if the character interactions will be different for non-weekend dates?  Are the M&G's only for the weekends and the non-weekends get the non-M&G character cameos?  Are there fewer characters?



The characters for weekends v non-weekends are not expected to be the same, we'll have to wait until Mon to see who shows up.


----------



## Tltorrez

kpd6901 said:


> Can we find out which characters were out roaming? (Gamorreans, Tusken Raiders, etc.)?  Thank you so much!!





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So if characters roam the Rebel Hangar during the meal, will they come out on the weekdays as well?  Can someone ask?  @yulilin3 ?



Josh from easywdww will be there Monday so we'll find out.


----------



## Nhebron

Loved reading the real time updates from today.  Can't wait until next week.  A little nervous about the chewie run!


----------



## Artax

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Do you recall an approximate time that you met Ezra and Sabine?



Photo time stamp says 7:36pm


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Yes, Leia was out roaming this morning with no wait.


----------



## ethanwa

So Deluxe is the $99 package, correct? Did anyone here do that package? Did it feel more lux or spacious compared to Premium for both the parade and the desert party?


----------



## yulilin3

Chewie run video


----------



## Tltorrez

kpd6901 said:


> Can we find out which characters were out roaming? (Gamorreans, Tusken Raiders, etc.)?  Thank you so much!!


I walked through that area once  today and saw Gamorrean Guard, Zam Wessell without even trying.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

BadgerGirl84 said:


> Yes, Leia was out roaming this morning with no wait.


So Luke and Leia were both out...near Star Tours?  We are going to look for them tomorrow.

We are doing the Vader run tomorrow morning...anyone is welcome to join...except Artax and his son....I won't mention who beat DH to Chewie this morning....


----------



## Tltorrez

Tltorrez said:


> I walked through that area once  today and saw Gamorrean Guard, Zam Wessell without even trying.


And Stormtrooper.


----------



## yulilin3

jar said:


> DS's General Grievous costume just arrived today.  We leave in a week and will be there for Saturday of Mem. Day Weekend.  It'll be our second one -- he was spoiled last time by getting picked for the parade as Vadar.
> 
> For those who attend tomorrow, would love info on:
> 
> (1) what time people were let into the park (we want to get in at RD, but don't care so much about arriving earlier for autograph FP)
> 
> (2) how long the SWW breakfast takes at Sci-Fi (and waiting time from when you show up with a reservation) since we have tight timing with the parade given that they moved up parade a half hour from last year
> 
> (3) a general sense of how long the lines are for the A-ticket rides (RnR, ToT, TSMM) at various points of the day without FP+
> 
> (4) how long it takes at various times to get into Darth Mall and what the best times are
> 
> Thanks!


1.- this morning the let us in thru tapstiles at 7:35am, stormtroopers dropped the rope at 7:48am
2.- about an hour
4.- better early in the morning or after 4pm


----------



## kmcdougan

Anyone got a video of today's parade? I was busy graduating so could not track any potential feeds of it. Got more graduating to do tomorrow AM early. I kinda want to see the order of troopers for the 501st so I know where I will be lined up this year.  THanks in advance.

Ash


----------



## bgg319

meuseman said:


> A word to the wise on RH... The characters stop at a certain time. We had a 7:40 reservation. We noticed Greedo walking around, but he didn't stop by our table. He went in at 7:45. No one else came out. Our friends has a 6:25 and saw Greedo and Sabine and Ezra. We saw no one. The manager came over as he noticed us waiting and let us know that the characters were over at the fireworks preshow. Good and drinks were great, but experience was disappointing after previous reports.



So you want an earlier time I would think.


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> Chewie run video



How long after you got there did he come out? How long in line did you wait once he arrived? I'm kind of regretting an 8 am Sci Fi meal now because we won't have an opportunity to meet him this way:/


----------



## Tltorrez

LrdNorman said:


> Dumb question...
> 
> If Senator Palpatine is not signing autographs, can we still get a picture of him?  Do we have to wait in line?



No meet and greet. Just the show. Great show though.


----------



## Itinkso

BadgerGirl84 said:


> Yes, Leia was out roaming this morning with no wait.


Was Leia near Star Tours or in the Streets area? I'd like to update the info from today, thanks!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Roaming we saw a Tuskin Raider, Zam and a Gamorrean Guard.  We looked for stormtroopers, jaw as etc in the places we saw them last year but had no luck I think our timing was off

A good note the Blister pack line runs on the side of the pack this year...last year it was in front of it.  Last year we stood in full sun.  This year it was in the shade ...Much better!


----------



## pixeydust

boricuajedi said:


> So you can keep the bucket if you order the cupcakes?


W ate there today and ordered the cupcake trio-the waitress said we couldn't keep the bucket they came in!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

pixeydust said:


> W ate there today and ordered the cupcake trio-the waitress said we couldn't keep the bucket they came in!



That can't be right, not with the price they charge.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

pixeydust said:


> W ate there today and ordered the cupcake trio-the waitress said we couldn't keep the bucket they came in!


Whoa really?  So you spent $16 on 3 mini cupcakes?  I thought for that price you would get the container...we are going on Sunday ...I was thinking about the cupcakes!


----------



## yulilin3

guys see if this link for the album works
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...980.1073741903.1406401066&type=1&l=2cb7803330


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Whoa really?  So you spent $16 on 3 mini cupcakes?  I thought for that price you would get the container...we are going on Sunday ...I was thinking about the cupcakes!



I thought @slaveone got them today and kept the bucket.


----------



## boricuajedi

Tltorrez said:


> http://twitter.com/tltorrez/status/599210131172302848


The Fett and Trooper are nice!


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Whoa really?  So you spent $16 on 3 mini cupcakes?  I thought for that price you would get the container...we are going on Sunday ...I was thinking about the cupcakes!


yeah that's not right, there's a reason they limit that to 2 (from the menu)


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Chewie run video



I love your daughter's outfit. It is so very awesome. I love her haircut too. Tell her to keep being true to herself, because she will be thankful later in life. You are doing a job, Mom


----------



## yulilin3

Met Steven Miller from the DPB and thanked him for answering all of our questions. He said we keep him on his toes. (he's the merchandise guy)


----------



## pollyanna30

ArielRae said:


> The Full Star Wars Parade posted by wdwmagic on youtube.





kmcdougan said:


> Anyone got a video of today's parade? I was busy graduating so could not track any potential feeds of it. Got more graduating to do tomorrow AM early. I kinda want to see the order of troopers for the 501st so I know where I will be lined up this year.  THanks in advance.
> 
> Ash



The video above was posted earlier in the thread.  I spotted the son of @lovethattink in the video.  Looked like he was having a great time!


----------



## jimim

Felipe4 said:


> Whoever linked the TeePublic site, THANK YOU!
> 
> Just ordered these for the BF and me!



I got that fett one.  Love it!  

Oh www.junkfoodcompany.com

Awesome sw shirts.  Vintage material.  Not too cheap but look awesome.  Ordering a few tomorrow.


----------



## kpd6901

Anyone with a D-tech appointment today?  Which section of Darth's Mall was that in and logistically how easily were you still able to shop around before or after your appointment...especially with the different entry lines for the different sections? (make sense?) Looking to build lightsabers, droids, and peruse non-LE stuff.


----------



## pixeydust

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Whoa really?  So you spent $16 on 3 mini cupcakes?  I thought for that price you would get the container...we are going on Sunday ...I was thinking about the cupcakes!


For the price, we thought we would get to keep the Han Solo bucket and the cupcakes had already been demolished at that point! Waitress asked if we would think of taking other serving pieces we liked in a restaurant...rather put us in our place!


----------



## julluvsdisney

Ok so my three goals for our SWW day:
1. JTA
2. Chewie
3. Darth Mall

How can I get these accomplished?  What order would the experts recommend?   It's Me my DH and 2 DS.  I planned on sending my DH to wait in some line while I hopefully sign my Boys up for JTA first thing in the morning.

@yulilin3 thanks again for the great info on this thread!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

pixeydust said:


> For the price, we thought we would get to keep the Han Solo bucket and the cupcakes had already been demolished at that point! Waitress asked if we would think of taking other serving pieces we liked in a restaurant...rather put us in our place!



Whoa that seems really out of line...I mean, you take souvenir cups that you order.  I don't think I would have been polite if a waitress said that to me.


----------



## Nhebron

yulilin3 said:


> guys see if this link for the album works
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...980.1073741903.1406401066&type=1&l=2cb7803330


Awesome pics!


----------



## Itinkso

pixeydust said:


> For the price, we thought we would get to keep the Han Solo bucket and the cupcakes had already been demolished at that point! Waitress asked if we would think of taking other serving pieces we liked in a restaurant...rather put us in our place!


Take your receipt to Guest Relations and explain. Show them the menu photo that was pictured on the thread showing that there was a limit of two cupcake/bucket combos.

Seriously, those are the cupcake desserts from H&V and they alone are not worth the 16.99.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

pixeydust said:


> For the price, we thought we would get to keep the Han Solo bucket and the cupcakes had already been demolished at that point! Waitress asked if we would think of taking other serving pieces we liked in a restaurant...rather put us in our place!



I'm not much of a complainer, but I'd send an email and complain.  That's just unacceptable.


----------



## yulilin3

Nighty night guys. Another fun, crazy, sww day tomorrow. And tomorrow see @The Sunrise Student March....aaaahhhhh so excited for her


----------



## CheshireCrazy

pixeydust said:


> For the price, we thought we would get to keep the Han Solo bucket and the cupcakes had already been demolished at that point! Waitress asked if we would think of taking other serving pieces we liked in a restaurant...rather put us in our place!


 
Wow! That was totally uncalled for on the waitress' part. I would've complained to a manager or guest relations.


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

Anyone willing to pick up a set of the limited edition magic bands for my son and I and ship them to NJ.   We don't go until week IV and am worried they won't be around then.  He wants Mickey so I'd get the Donald.  That is if they can be linked later.  Would really appreciate it.  My email is ldracz94@gmail.com.  Not sure my PM works? Who wants to make my little jedi happy


----------



## yulilin3

Seriously @pixeydust I would explain the situation at guest relations.


----------



## Delilah1310

kmcdougan said:


> Anyone got a video of today's parade? I was busy graduating so could not track any potential feeds of it. Got more graduating to do tomorrow AM early. I kinda want to see the order of troopers for the 501st so I know where I will be lined up this year.  THanks in advance.
> 
> Ash



congratulations on whatever graduating you have been doing!


----------



## Bugdozer

I am going to cancel a reservation for RH for 5 people on Sunday May 17th at 5:45. I will cancel at 10:40pm tonight.


----------



## Monykalyn

yulilin3 said:


> Met Steven Miller from the DPB and thanked him for answering all of our questions. He said we keep him on his toes. (he's the merchandise guy)


hahaha-he should hire you as a consultant-probably make his life easier as 1> you would want correct info in timely manner  2>could give him the "guest perspective" to make experiences better 3> give him "on the ground" reporting on how things are being received


----------



## inkedupmomma

How'd chewie run go? Best route for tomorrow?


----------



## pbb322

yulilin3 said:


> guys see if this link for the album works
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...980.1073741903.1406401066&type=1&l=2cb7803330



Such great pics!  Thank you for all your time keeping us informed, you've been amazing!  And you are clearly a rock star Mom to Stephanie! I seriously do not know many teenage girls who would have that much fun with their mom in public, lol!  Good for you!


----------



## mmafan

slaveone said:


> Okay where's the boba fett mugs?


Let me know if you found one.


----------



## mmafan




----------



## mmafan




----------



## Itinkso

inkedupmomma said:


> How'd chewie run go? Best route for tomorrow?


See post #15486 - yulilin posted a video


----------



## Artax

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> So Luke and Leia were both out...near Star Tours?  We are going to look for them tomorrow.
> 
> We are doing the Vader run tomorrow morning...anyone is welcome to join...except Artax and his son....I won't mention who beat DH to Chewie this morning....



Have fun tomorrow we got vader today after chewy. Also because of our 21 hour layover we missed our legoland day. Already bought tickets so heading there tomorrow.


----------



## Metz172

Monykalyn said:


> @MunchkinandSugarBear
> You did awesome!! Thanks for all the photos and updates!!


Yes, thank you so much @MunchkinandSugarBear


----------



## mom2febgirls

We had such a great day!  Thanks everyone for all the great information.  We weren't ready quite as early as I'd hoped but we still only waited about 20-25 minutes to see Chewie.

We thought the Galactic Breakfast was amazing (multiple visits from all the characters) and the Rebel Hangar was awesome (Greedo and the cantina band came and sat with us)

Loved Stars of the Saga!

Now my girls are enjoying EMH at Epcot while Dh and I relax...love having older kids sometimes  

I need to figure out how to upload pictures


----------



## Artax

Let's see if this works from my phone. Ezra and Sabine @ rebel hanger


----------



## mmafan

Day one in the books!!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Artax said:


> Let's see if this works from my phone. Ezra and Sabine @ rebel hanger



oh I hope we get to see them at least one (of the 3 ) reservations I have LOL. Just rewatched the season finale of Rebels again tonite.


----------



## mexxican

Wow. Just wow. This was an awesome day. Chewie run went well. FTF deluxe package was a great choice. No Boba Fett stein though, I heard the shipments were running behind. Rebel Hangar was fun and much more relaxed than the character meals, but they are still working out the kinks (remember it's a converted quick service restaurant). Fireworks were amazing but I'm falling asleep as I type this


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Ninja Mom said:


> View attachment 96811
> 
> Look who I found at Stars of the Saga! Hint: She's marching in the parade tomorrow as a officer. Hint hint, she's almost as famous as the mysterious Yulilin, Hint hint HINT: I've got Sunshine on my shoulder... If you still need more hints after all that I can't help you ; )
> 
> ~NM
> PS That's the fabulous "Mr." Sunshine to the left!



It was super nice to me you today! Glad we ran into you at the show.


----------



## xApril

Long day! Friend and I got there at 2:40am for the merch line. We weren't too far back but it had a lot of delays so we didn't get into Darth's Mall until 7:30. I got the popcorn bucket, a name tag, and a postcard. 

We ended up catching all three shows. For rebels, we sat close and were not overheated at all. However for Stars of the Saga and Obi-Wan, we were further back and were pretty overheated the entire shows. I drank a lot of water today though, since I'm sick with a cold and didn't want to worry about dehydration or anything. 

James came out before we went into Obi-Wan and we were able to get a picture with him. He is such a sweetheart. 

The fireworks were amazing as per usual. Going to bed now-- heading into the park around 5am or so. My 19 hour park day exhausted me.


----------



## Reizo

Really long day but was lots of fun. Got to meet Yuliin3 and her daughter throughout it all. Enjoyed Galactic Breakfast and enjoyed Rebel Hangar. More thoughts later. Sleep time.


----------



## DaveinFallsChurch

I've been mostly lurking on this thread but wanted to thank everyone as we had an absolutely fun SWW today! Here are some of my photos to highlight our amazing time.


----------



## pookadoo77

Read all the posts from today, kinda quick though. Glad everyone, mostly everyone that is, had a great day!

Anyone have a review of the FtF premium package? Not the deluxe. Wondering if we should bail on it... How was the parade viewing and how stuffy was the dessert party mainly? Is it a disposable wristband? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Pygmypuff07

Just got back to the room. We did the VIP package and it was phenomenal. It was definitely the best day we have ever had at Disney! The tour guides were amazing! We were in the park for 16 hours!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Tltorrez said:


> Our food delivery was super fast. But we were early. Not sure if it changed later. We were in and out in under an hour. Ordered food and then desserts.



Very different for us later, but I think it was more on our server.  She asked to take our order immediately after seating but we hadn't had time to look at the menu.  Was then 10 to 15 minutes before she came back.  20 to 25 minutes after that we still didn't even have our drinks when food was delivered, but one of the dishes was wrong.  That super nice CM corrected that within  a couple minutes and then brought us our drinks a minute later.  No characters came around that we saw.  The food and drinks were good though once we got them.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

meuseman said:


> A word to the wise on RH... The characters stop at a certain time. We had a 7:40 reservation. We noticed Greedo walking around, but he didn't stop by our table. He went in at 7:45. No one else came out. Our friends has a 6:25 and saw Greedo and Sabine and Ezra. We saw no one. The manager came over as he noticed us waiting and let us know that the characters were over at the fireworks preshow. Good and drinks were great, but experience was disappointing after previous reports.



Ok, just catching up on lots of posts and am pretty disappointed to see that there actually were characters earlier.  Our time was 7:45 and when we were seated were told there were lots of characters coming thru.  Finally figured it was just a "story" they were telling because we saw none.


----------



## slaveone

Okay no boba mug got three stories. One was shipment didn't come what they had was gone in an hour. Second was no mugs At all. maybe restocking (stocking) maybe not. Third was what mugs.


----------



## soniam

Pygmypuff07 said:


> Just got back to the room. We did the VIP package and it was phenomenal. It was definitely the best day we have ever had at Disney! The tour guides were amazing! We were in the park for 16 hours!



What rides did you get to do as part of the tour? Did you have access to all of the shows? Did you have priority access to Darth's Mall besides first thing in the morning? What characters did you get to meet as part of the VIP package? What did they have for breakfast? Did you have to arrive pretty early for the VIP parade spot, or did your group show up a little bit before? Sorry for all of the questions. I am trying to find out more about it for next year. Of course, I'm sure everything will change by then. Thanks


----------



## ArielRae

kmcdougan said:


> Anyone got a video of today's parade? I was busy graduating so could not track any potential feeds of it. Got more graduating to do tomorrow AM early. I kinda want to see the order of troopers for the 501st so I know where I will be lined up this year.  THanks in advance.
> 
> Ash



Here is the video I found and posted earlier @kmcdougan


----------



## ArielRae

The evenings fireworks show.


----------



## ArielRae




----------



## DanielWhitney

The cupcake bucket is horrible.  You would only pay .40¢ more to buy all three full size cupcakes separate then the bucket price.  I will skip that part so I don't have that problem.  May buy a full cupcake I want and then buy the popcorn bucket myself.


----------



## ArielRae




----------



## coluk003

@yulilin3 what. Time did you arrive at dhs?  Oh wait you guys went to the autograph fp line first huh?

Well tHank you for the video  I have a visual which REALLY helps me as well as other first timers I'm sure.


There Was someone on here that was first and second, does anyone know who they were? I have some questions for them


----------



## sophy1996

I've really enjoyed the reports from today, but as it turns out, I didn't need to be at SWW to get a taste of Star Wars!

Weird Al Yankovic started his new tour in Vegas this week and he enlisted some support for "The Saga Begins" and "Yoda."


----------



## coluk003

sophy1996 said:


> I've really enjoyed the reports from today, but as it turns out, I didn't need to be at SWW to get a taste of Star Wars!
> 
> Weird Al Yankovic started his new tour in Vegas this week and he enlisted some support for "The Saga Begins" and "Yoda."
> 
> View attachment 96875 View attachment 96876



Love Al


----------



## Skywise

Anyone have pictures for the deluxe premium FTF fireworks viewing?


----------



## paysensmom

loribird said:


> Anyone going Weekend IV want a Vader or Yoda cupcake? I'd like to get the trio for the bucket, but I can only have the Jabba due to allergies. Maybe if I bring some Benadryl I can have a bite of the others. I'd happily give them away, though.



 My 13 year old son and I are going, we will be in HS on June 5yh


----------



## Candleshoe

JayLeeJay said:


> This is disappointing. We have a 7:15pm reservation for a Thursday so I have no idea what to expect. I guess they aren't ~promising~ characters, but I understand why you would be disappointed.


I'm thinking that since there are no fireworks during the week that the characters will stay the whole time.



yulilin3 said:


> Anakin was a great interaction, he was very chatty which made the line go very slowly.


  How old was this anakin?  5-8yo range, teenager range, young man range?



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> A good note the Blister pack line runs on the side of the pack this year


I'm confused.  What's the blister pack?


----------



## BadgerGirl84

I don't really remember, sorry. I think near star tours, but definitely not streets of America.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

coluk003 said:


> @yulilin3 what. Time did you arrive at dhs?  Oh wait you guys went to the autograph fp line first huh?
> 
> Well tHank you for the video  I have a visual which REALLY helps me as well as other first timers I'm sure.
> 
> 
> There Was someone on here that was first and second, does anyone know who they were? I have some questions for them


Are you talking about the Chewie run?  If so we were 2nd and Artax was first.

Also I can't remembered if I posted this already or not...I think my brain is still asleep...the AP posters "for the day" we're gone (according to the CM ) at 1 pm.  So if you want to get one go fairly early.  We got ours early so no problem there ...I was surprised they ran out.   Note the sign did specifically say For the day so they will have more this weekend


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Candleshoe said:


> I'm thinking that since there are no fireworks during the week that the characters will stay the whole time.
> 
> How old was this anakin?  5-8yo range, teenager range, young man range?
> 
> 
> I'm confused.  What's the blister pack?


Anakin is a man I would guess 20s

Blister Pack is the group from the Clone Wars ...Cody, Rex, Ventress and Ahsoka.  They rotate and meet down at the end of Streets of America


----------



## yulilin3

julluvsdisney said:


> Ok so my three goals for our SWW day:
> 1. JTA
> 2. Chewie
> 3. Darth Mall
> 
> How can I get these accomplished?  What order would the experts recommend?   It's Me my DH and 2 DS.  I planned on sending my DH to wait in some line while I hopefully sign my Boys up for JTA first thing in the morning.
> 
> @yulilin3 thanks again for the great info on this thread!


Split up. One goes to chewies line while the other takes the two boys to sign for jta.
For jta stay top the far left of Hollywood Blvd, for Chewie go down Hollywood Blvd make a left on to commissary lane and you'll fine the end of chewies line
Darth mall in the late afternoon


----------



## yulilin3

Awake at 6am even though I put my alarm for 7am.
Today is dpp day so well arrive at the park around 9:30 and just hang around the front.
After parade and welcome show we will be at ABC commissary for our meet until about 12 15 then it's the Rebel show, stars of the saga and go inside Darth's Mall hope to see you all there.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Anakin is a man I would guess 20s
> 
> Blister Pack is the group from the Clone Wars ...Cody, Rex, Ventress and Ahsoka.  They rotate and meet down at the end of Streets of America


Yeah, it's Anakin from episode III .but before all the bad stuff


----------



## mmafan

VIP DAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> Awake at 6am even though I put my alarm for 7am.
> Today is dpp day so well arrive at the park around 9:30 and just hang around the front.
> After parade and welcome show we will be at ABC commissary for our meet until about 12 15 then it's the Rebel show, stars of the saga and go inside Darth's Mall hope to see you all there.


 
@yulilin3 and @MunchkinandSugarBear 

Thank you for posting all of the awesome pictures and passing along updates yesterday!!  Have a great day #2 today and enjoy FTF!!


----------



## BobaFettFan

The most amazing thing happened yesterday.  @jennab113 sent me a message  saying that if I could find her this morning she'd let me have her mug!  This is the most magical part of my trip!!!



A mug and a hug!

Thank you again Jenna!


----------



## SalmonPink

Whelp, here we go again - at the bus stop now. Just wanted to say a huge thank you to yulilin and everyone else who kept me company and let me bother them yesterday, from the Chewie line first thing all the way through to Leia's line in the evening!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

SalmonPink said:


> Whelp, here we go again - at the bus stop now. Just wanted to say a huge thank you to yulilin and everyone else who kept me company and let me bother them yesterday, from the Chewie line first thing all the way through to Leia's line in the evening!


We got here at 6:30 2nd in line at the turnstiles.  Loads of people in the celebrity lines but not a lot at the main turnstiles


----------



## RedM94

mmafan said:


> VIP DAY!!!!!!!!!



@mmafan 

Have a great time!!!  I can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## poison ivy

ArielRae said:


>



Excellent video.  I am not able to attend this year and am really amazed at all the changes. I thought that Ewok tank top looked great.  So many choices.
 Living vicariously thru everyone here is the next best thing!


----------



## jennab113

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Are you talking about the Chewie run?  If so we were 2nd and Artax was first.
> 
> Also I can't remembered if I posted this already or not...I think my brain is still asleep...the AP posters "for the day" we're gone (according to the CM ) at 1 pm.  So if you want to get one go fairly early.  We got ours early so no problem there ...I was surprised they ran out.   Note the sign did specifically say For the day so they will have more this weekend


I got one about 1:30, so they may have brought more out. 



BobaFettFan said:


> The most amazing thing happened yesterday.  @jennab113 sent me a message  saying that if u could find her this morning she'd let me have her mug!  This is the most magical part of my trip!!!
> 
> View attachment 96880
> 
> A mug and a hug!
> 
> Thank you again Jenna!


 You're so welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## SalmonPink

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> We got here at 6:30 2nd in line at the turnstiles.  Loads of people in the celebrity lines but not a lot at the main turnstiles


Congrats on being right up front! Feels quieter this morning than it did yesterday, but that could be because I'm more to the right instead of right in the centre of the turnstiles


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

jennab113 said:


> I got one about 1:30, so they may have brought more out.
> 
> You're so welcome! Enjoy!


We were in the Jedi line around 5 and they were out at that point (tables etc were gone). That was when we asked the CM when they had run out.


----------



## mmafan




----------



## mmafan




----------



## mmafan




----------



## jane2073

Even though all week it said the rain chance for today would be 50-80%; today weather channel.com says the rain chance is only 20%!

Hope to see some of you today!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Great Googily Moogily I go to sleep for a couple hours and I got 6 pages to catch up on lol!

Thank you so much to @yulilin3 for letting me substitute for her it was so much fun! 

Anyhow my "hard" plans for the day are: 10:20 ADR for Galatic Breakfast, 7:30pm ADR for Rebel Lounge, 4:25pm FP for ToT, visit to Darth's Maul, and an AP poster the rest is flying by the seat of my pants.

Today's shirt will be the Boba Fett Tunic Tank


If you see me feel free to say Hi. My real name is Pam wouldn't want to make anyone yell out Munchkin in DHS though that might be comical once the heat of the day gets to me


----------



## RedM94

mmafan said:


> View attachment 96890



@mmafan 

SWEET!


----------



## RookieLady

How long are folks in standby waiting for shows.  I only have one fast pass for a show, so I am interested in the shortest window that can be tolerated.  I understand that the earlier the better, but I also have to live with the travel party I have.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Today's the day, March day! We are waiting yummy CL breakfast treats and preping to check in to March... Please send happy thoughts send pixie dust I am so nervous!


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Great Googily Moogily I go to sleep for a couple hours and I got 6 pages to catch up on lol!
> 
> Thank you so much to @yulilin3 for letting me substitute for her it was so much fun!
> 
> Anyhow my "hard" plans for the day are: 10:20 ADR for Galatic Breakfast, 7:30pm ADR for Rebel Lounge, 4:25pm FP for ToT, visit to Darth's Maul, and an AP poster the rest is flying by the seat of my pants.
> 
> Today's shirt will be the Boba Fett Tunic Tank
> View attachment 96892
> 
> If you see me feel free to say Hi. My real name is Pam wouldn't want to make anyone yell out Munchkin in DHS though that might be comical once the heat of the day gets to me


Thanks again so much for yesterday. You did an awesome job. I really hope to meet you today.



The Sunrise Student said:


> Today's the day, March day! We are waiting yummy CL breakfast treats and preping to check in to March... Please send happy thoughts send pixie dust I am so nervous!


You're gonna rock it!!! I'll be screaming for you


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

First in line for Vader this morning.

Photo pass person said to DH "is that the poster I heard about yesterday?"


----------



## Metz172

BobaFettFan said:


> The most amazing thing happened yesterday.  @jennab113 sent me a message  saying that if I could find her this morning she'd let me have her mug!  This is the most magical part of my trip!!!
> 
> View attachment 96880
> 
> A mug and a hug!
> 
> Thank you again Jenna!


That's so sweet!


----------



## yulilin3

Caught up with all the pages from yesterday, WOW!! I think all the questions were already answered, thanks everyone for your kind words for my daughter and I...
And now let's play....NAME THAT DISer!!!!!


----------



## seigyoku

Despite not getting to gate till 7:32 saw Stormtroopers and am in Chewie line. Not as far front as I would like lol. 

Will have to see what else we can get done before DP FtF check in! Already guzzling water!


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> The most amazing thing happened yesterday.  @jennab113 sent me a message  saying that if I could find her this morning she'd let me have her mug!  This is the most magical part of my trip!!!
> 
> View attachment 96880
> 
> A mug and a hug!
> 
> Thank you again Jenna!


seriously awesome!!!


----------



## jar

what time gates open into park this morning?  much earlier than official 8am?


----------



## lovethattink

I am so far behind from conserving phone battery yesterday. Anyone care to give me the highlights of what I need to know?

We had a great opening day, but only did a few Star Wars related things. DS was in the parade!! We saw Stars of the Saga. The preshow was great! Met some awesome 501st members before leaving the park.

We spent a lot of time at Writer's Stop cooling off ds after the parade. Saw the Frozen Singalong to cool off as well.

Bumped into DISer Sonya (?spelling). Thanks for stopping us and saying hi!

Picked up a passholder poster for each of us. Gave mine to @The Sunrise Student 

While heading to ds' show in the late afternoon, we saw an alligator cross the road.


----------



## Teamanderson

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Great Googily Moogily I go to sleep for a couple hours and I got 6 pages to catch up on lol!
> 
> Thank you so much to @yulilin3 for letting me substitute for her it was so much fun!
> 
> Anyhow my "hard" plans for the day are: 10:20 ADR for Galatic Breakfast, 7:30pm ADR for Rebel Lounge, 4:25pm FP for ToT, visit to Darth's Maul, and an AP poster the rest is flying by the seat of my pants.
> 
> Today's shirt will be the Boba Fett Tunic Tank
> View attachment 96892
> 
> If you see me feel free to say Hi. My real name is Pam wouldn't want to make anyone yell out Munchkin in DHS though that might be comical once the heat of the day gets to me


Our breakfast on weekend 4 is at 10:30 so I'm pretty certain we will be missing the parade that day  Or are you still going to try and make it?


----------



## Tltorrez

Nhebron said:


> Loved reading the real time updates from today.  Can't wait until next week.  A little nervous about the chewie run!



Don't be. It was really pretty easy. We got to the park by 6:30. We were maybe 3 or 4 back at the tapstiles. When we went into the park my Dad's band wouldn't read so we lost some ground and weren't super close to the rope.

After th show We walked briskly but we did not run. There were people running but not us. Let them go. We followed @yulilin3's instructions. Go all the way to the hat, turn left and then veer left towards Star Tours and the speeder bike. As you come around the final corner you'll see the line ropes on your left. They're not marked at that end but walk right into the line. 

The line is fairly open, if some party members are slower, it's ok to split up. My Dad is 76. He fell a bit behind though I took care not to lose him completely. No worries. People dropped off to different locations as we moved, so it was a fairly small group as we arrived. Not like the massive TSMM crowd. I'm not a good judge of numbers, but we were close. Not in the first few but close. Chewie came out at 8:06 and we were done (my parents and I went separately) by 8:19. If we had been able to get closer to the rope, we probably would have been closer, but things happen and there really was no need. We were close enough for our purposes.

The real key wasn't running, it was taking the right path. My Mom looked at the map and said, " it would be more direct if we turned left sooner". But I stuck to the plan. As we were filing into the queue, we saw the people that took the "shortcut" round the corner by the front of the line, then realized their mistake as they had to continue down past all if us in order to enter the ropes. 

In short, get there early, try to get by the rope and follow the path. A small slowdown won't kill you because you'll be more efficient than everyone else..Good luck!


----------



## Tltorrez

pixeydust said:


> W ate there today and ordered the cupcake trio-the waitress said we couldn't keep the bucket they came in!



I would complain at Guest services. We definitely kept ours. And it says right on the menu - Limit 2 per customer. Pretty sure they don't care how many cupcakes you eat. ;-)


----------



## jennab113

I was the third in line for Mickey and Minnie this morning. I'm now waiting for Animation Academy to stay in the AC for a bit before FTF pick up and waiting for the parade.


----------



## Teamanderson

Tltorrez said:


> Don't be. It was really pretty easy. We got to the park by 6:30. We were maybe 3 or 4 back at the tapstiles. When we went into the park my Dad's band wouldn't read so we lost some ground and weren't super close to the rope.
> 
> After th show We walked briskly but we did not run. There were people running but not us. Let them go. We followed @yulilin3's instructions. Go all the way to the hat, turn left and then veer left towards Star Tours and the speeder bike. As you come around the final corner you'll see the line ropes on your left. They're not marked at that end but walk right into the line.
> 
> The line is fairly open, if some party members are slower, it's ok to split up. My Dad is 76. He fell a bit behind though I took care not to lose him completely. No worries. People dropped off to different locations as we moved, so it was a fairly small group as we arrived. Not like the massive TSMM crowd. I'm not a good judge of numbers, but we were close. Not in the first few but close. Chewie came out at 8:06 and we were done (my parents and I went separately) by 8:19. If we had been able to get closer to the rope, we probably would have been closer, but things happen and there really was no need. We were close enough for our purposes.
> 
> The real key wasn't running, it was taking the right path. My Mom looked at the map and said, " it would be more direct if we turned left sooner". But I stuck to the plan. As we were filing into the queue, we saw the people that took the "shortcut" round the corner by the front of the line, then realized their mistake as they had to continue down past all if us in order to enter the ropes.
> 
> In short, get there early, try to get by the rope and follow the path. A small slowdown won't kill you because you'll be more efficient than everyone else..Good luck!


Are the Ewoks with Chewie?


----------



## jennab113

pixeydust said:


> W ate there today and ordered the cupcake trio-the waitress said we couldn't keep the bucket they came in!


That definitely wasn't right. I actually said I didn't really want to keep it because I already had one and the waitress was shocked and talked me into keeping it.


----------



## Tltorrez

pixeydust said:


> For the price, we thought we would get to keep the Han Solo bucket and the cupcakes had already been demolished at that point! Waitress asked if we would think of taking other serving pieces we liked in a restaurant...rather put us in our place!



Definitely complain! I know the restaurant was new but she should've checked instead of being rude. You paid for the bucket, Disney will make it right.


----------



## cpbrooks90

They have the boba fett stein at wattos grotto today


----------



## poison ivy

The Sunrise Student said:


> Today's the day, March day! We are waiting yummy CL breakfast treats and preping to check in to March... Please send happy thoughts send pixie dust I am so nervous!



Wish we were there to cheer you on.  You've got this!


----------



## Cluelyss

Teamanderson said:


> Are the Ewoks with Chewie?


They rotate on and off, but are with him first thing (until about 10)


----------



## Tltorrez

yulilin3 said:


> Nighty night guys. Another fun, crazy, sww day tomorrow. And tomorrow see @The Sunrise Student March....aaaahhhhh so excited for her



Wish I could see her. Going to Epcot today (eventually). Will be back to SWW tomorrow. 

We accomplished our main goals yesterday ( Chewie, Disney Characters, parade, shows) so planning some rides, characters and atmosphere tomorrow.

Where were the Jawas? Had a bunch of trade items but never saw them.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Caught up with all the pages from yesterday, WOW!! I think all the questions were already answered, thanks everyone for your kind words for my daughter and I...
> And now let's play....NAME THAT DISer!!!!!


I spy, with my little eye.... @jennab113 and @Ninja Mom!


----------



## yulilin3

jar said:


> what time gates open into park this morning?  much earlier than official 8am?


During SWW, every weekend, the tapstiles will open at 7:30am and they stop us at Hollywood and Vine for the Stortrooper welcome show. The the Stormtroopers let us in around 7:45am. This happens every SWW weekends.
The rides that are open before 8am are ST and TSMM, all the other rides open at 8am


----------



## Cluelyss

Good luck today @The Sunrise Student!!!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Tltorrez said:


> Wish I could see her. Going to Epcot today (eventually). Will be back to SWW tomorrow.
> 
> We accomplished our main goals yesterday ( Chewie, Disney Characters, parade, shows) so planning some rides, characters and atmosphere tomorrow.
> 
> Where were the Jawas? Had a bunch of trade items but never saw them.


We did not see them yesterday so I would love to know too!

Did Vader and the Mall escaped with an Ahsoka poster and rebels figures.  In line for Anakin then staking out a spot for the parade.


----------



## Tltorrez

Teamanderson said:


> Are the Ewoks with Chewie?



We had Logray. I can't guarantee he'll always be there but he was yesterday morning.

Character availability was spotty. We went from there to Mickey/Minnie. Waited half an hour. Then got in line for Donald/ Goofy who came out at 9:00. We just missed them when they went in for a break and came back with no Goofy.

@yulilin3 said they didn't hire extra friends for this event and based on similar reports with others, I think it shows. I'm still debating whether to try Goofy again tomorrow.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Are the Ewoks with Chewie?


yes, they are coming out with him all day. Starting at 8am until around 10am. Then Chewie comes back out at noon and the Ewoks at 1pm and stay all the time until around 8pm


----------



## Monykalyn

The Sunrise Student said:


> Today's the day, March day! We are waiting yummy CL breakfast treats and preping to check in to March... Please send happy thoughts send pixie dust I am so nervous!


  Have Fun!!!


----------



## jar

yulilin3 said:


> During SWW, every weekend, the tapstiles will open at 7:30am and they stop us at Hollywood and Vine for the Stortrooper welcome show. The the Stormtroopers let us in around 7:45am. This happens every SWW weekends.
> The rides that are open before 8am are ST and TSMM, all the other rides open at 8am



Thanks.  I had thought when we went a few years ago that they opened the gates closer to 7am unofficially.


----------



## SalmonPink

Meant to say, we were really far back for the fireworks, but I'm pretty sure Han was in the pre-show. Couldn't see him, but they played a clip of his voice, and there was some very excited screaming! 

Can someone who was closer to the stage confirm? (Sorry if this was already posted)


----------



## Tltorrez

coluk003 said:


> @yulilin3 what. Time did you arrive at dhs?  Oh wait you guys went to the autograph fp line first huh?
> 
> Well tHank you for the video  I have a visual which REALLY helps me as well as other first timers I'm sure.
> 
> 
> There Was someone on here that was first and second, does anyone know who they were? I have some questions for them



We arrived at 6:30 and were about 3rd at the Tapstiles with @ninjamom and other DISers. I would say that was good timing. Not sure every day will be as busy as yesterday but I would go with that until we see evidence otherwise.


----------



## yulilin3

Anyone reading this thread for the first time please check post #1 it has all updated information and a lot of details. I'll post prices for the items at Rebel Lounge tomorrow morning but the pictures of the menu are here somewhere (can anyone find the page number and repost the pics please) We are heading out right now.
Character times for SWW are accurate on MDE so that app will be your friend if you are character hunting


----------



## SalmonPink

Saw Vader this morning, about 7 groups back from Dewdrop. At 8.05/8.10 there was absolutely no line for Buzz and Woody. They had their usual long line by 8.30.

MDE app being a bit weird today. Characters disappearing and reappearing. Boba listed as starting at 8am. CM said he starts midday, earlier times are actually when he's on stage. Had 3 different answers so far about where the Jawas are. Currently in line for Goofy and Donald


----------



## Tltorrez

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Are you talking about the Chewie run?  If so we were 2nd and Artax was first.
> 
> Also I can't remembered if I posted this already or not...I think my brain is still asleep...the AP posters "for the day" we're gone (according to the CM ) at 1 pm.  So if you want to get one go fairly early.  We got ours early so no problem there ...I was surprised they ran out.   Note the sign did specifically say For the day so they will have more this weekend



That can't be right because we got two after lunch. Maybe 2:15?


----------



## pld5

I'm enjoying reading about everyone's first day and can't wait to hear more about the FTF Deluxe Premium Package and the Galactic Breakfast!  Thank you all for sharing your information and tips.

From what I read yesterday, it seemed to be confirmed that parade viewing for the FTF DP is in full sun but still awesome photo ops of the whole crew after walking behind the parade to the stage?  And is the dessert area separate from the other premium package?  

Did anyone do D-Tech yesterday?


----------



## Teamanderson

Are sign ups on weekend 4 for Visit to Maul the same place sign ups for JTA is? How good are my chances of signing up my youngling for Maul?


----------



## Teamanderson

Tltorrez said:


> We arrived at 6:30 and were about 3rd at the Tapstiles with @ninjamom and other DISers. I would say that was good timing. Not sure every day will be as busy as yesterday but I would go with that until we see evidence otherwise.


Did you catch a bus that early or take a cab? We will be staying at POP weekend 4


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Teamanderson said:


> Our breakfast on weekend 4 is at 10:30 so I'm pretty certain we will be missing the parade that day  Or are you still going to try and make it?



I've never done the parade. But I would think that yes you will most likely miss it unless you eat on light speed and RUN but that's no fun. I would weigh what is more important for you and your family. Personally I LOVE the breakfast.



cpbrooks90 said:


> They have the boba fett stein at wattos grotto today


OMG must get one. If any of you see a grown woman wearing a Boba Fett tank having an ugly cry in the middle of the Streets of America it's because they were already sold out


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

SalmonPink said:


> Saw Vader this morning, about 7 groups back from Dewdrop. At 8.05/8.10 there was absolutely no line for Buzz and Woody. They had their usual long line by 8.30.
> 
> MDE app being a bit weird today. Characters disappearing and reappearing. Boba listed as starting at 8am. CM said he starts midday, earlier times are actually when he's on stage. Had 3 different answers so far about where the Jawas are. Currently in line for Goofy and Donald


Glad it is not just me I was looking for Rex times earlier and he was not listed.  Leia was listed as coming out at 7 pm and Luke had no listing.  Then I looked a bit later and Leia was gone!  Go figure.

DH and DD both think it is cool that I am now a location marker!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Tltorrez said:


> That can't be right because we got two after lunch. Maybe 2:15?


Loads of posters out right now...


----------



## wdwalice

SalmonPink said:


> Meant to say, we were really far back for the fireworks, but I'm pretty sure Han was in the pre-show. Couldn't see him, but they played a clip of his voice, and there was some very excited screaming!
> 
> Can someone who was closer to the stage confirm? (Sorry if this was already posted)


Yes, Han did show up on stage during pre-show and he was awesome! The crowd went crazy!


----------



## Teamanderson

Best view and least crowded spot for fireworks? We plan on doing Fantasmic afterwards. Was going to do first show but then we'd only have 15 minutes to get out and find a spot


----------



## Teamanderson

Also are the buses running at 6:30am at Pop?


----------



## yulilin3

pld5 said:


> I'm enjoying reading about everyone's first day and can't wait to hear more about the FTF Deluxe Premium Package and the Galactic Breakfast!  Thank you all for sharing your information and tips.
> 
> From what I read yesterday, it seemed to be confirmed that parade viewing for the FTF DP is in full sun but still awesome photo ops of the whole crew after walking behind the parade to the stage?  And is the dessert area separate from the other premium package?
> 
> Did anyone do D-Tech yesterday?





pld5 said:


> I'm enjoying reading about everyone's first day and can't wait to hear more about the FTF Deluxe Premium Package and the Galactic Breakfast!  Thank you all for sharing your information and tips.
> 
> From what I read yesterday, it seemed to be confirmed that parade viewing for the FTF DP is in full sun but still awesome photo ops of the whole crew after walking behind the parade to the stage?  And is the dessert area separate from the other premium package?
> 
> Did anyone do D-Tech yesterday?


DPP and PP are in separate dessert party locations.One is to the left and the other to the right.The VIP share the DPP area


----------



## AThrillingChase

SalmonPink said:


> Meant to say, we were really far back for the fireworks, but I'm pretty sure Han was in the pre-show. Couldn't see him, but they played a clip of his voice, and there was some very excited screaming!
> 
> Can someone who was closer to the stage confirm? (Sorry if this was already posted)



Confirmed 



Teamanderson said:


> Best view and least crowded spot for fireworks? We plan on doing Fantasmic afterwards. Was going to do first show but then we'd only have 15 minutes to get out and find a spot



We were at the dessert party front row, and there was a lot of space immediately in front of the dj and stage until right before the show - open to anyone. Fireworks were somewhat blocked though, but we still really liked the spot.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Are sign ups on weekend 4 for Visit to Maul the same place sign ups for JTA is? How good are my chances of signing up my youngling for Maul?


The sign up for VTTM is at ABC sound studio. To make sure you get him signed up,be there at rope drop


----------



## AThrillingChase

I know this is very last minute, but we are considering swapping plans. I know I saw some a few days ago, but anyone canceling a galactic breakfast for tomorrow? I need one for 2 and have one on Monday I can trade!


----------



## wdwalice

pld5 said:


> I'm enjoying reading about everyone's first day and can't wait to hear more about the FTF Deluxe Premium Package and the Galactic Breakfast!  Thank you all for sharing your information and tips.
> 
> From what I read yesterday, it seemed to be confirmed that parade viewing for the FTF DP is in full sun but still awesome photo ops of the whole crew after walking behind the parade to the stage?  And is the dessert area separate from the other premium package?
> 
> Did anyone do D-Tech yesterday?



Yes! The view in front of the stage after parade is great! 

I believe the Deluxe/VIP dessert area was separate from premium. It was located across from The Brown Derby. It didn't feel crowded at all. Great location for stage viewing, DJ Lobot and fireworks. 

My DH did D-Tech yesterday. TIP: if you arrive before your scheduled appointment, they may take you in earlier.  We were there shopping at 12 and his appointment was 1:40. This allows them to take walk ups throuout the day as per CM. She said people were there in the morning with afternoon appointments.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

I finally got the galactic breakfast for all 5 of us on June 14th!!!  Finally!!!  Got all the ressies we wanted.  Serious, I'm way to excited about this, but I had just about given up hope.


----------



## mamadragona

So my kids got picked to march in the parade...   Not sure how that will work with FtF, but we'll see...


----------



## mamadragona

Oh and build a Lego station not open til 10


----------



## yulilin3

Almost at DHS.Steph is wearing the rogue tunic and I'm wearing the brown Boba Fett sarlacc pit shirt.


----------



## heyitsmejosh

Fyi they had the boba steins at the maul about 30 minutes ago


----------



## coluk003

Teamanderson said:


> Also are the buses running at 6:30am at Pop?



I don't believe so, I would think about a cab or using uber.i think the buses start around 7am


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> The sign up for VTTM is at ABC sound studio. To make sure you get him signed up,be there at rope drop


Don't know what any of us would do without you @yulilin3 big thanks!!! I was also looking at first post and was wondering if the meet and greets for Fisto is only at night?


----------



## Tltorrez

RookieLady said:


> How long are folks in standby waiting for shows.  I only have one fast pass for a show, so I am interested in the shortest window that can be tolerated.  I understand that the earlier the better, but I also have to live with the travel party I have.



Depends on the show. I arrived at SotS during my FP window and the tbeater was full. Nice CM sat us in the section reserved for the writers and producers of the show. 

Obi Wan, on the other hand, never filled up. Bleachers were totally empty. We arrived at 6:30 and they let us in shortly after that. After JAT came and met people in line.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm h


mamadragona said:


> So my kids got picked to march in the parade...   Not sure how that will work with FtF, but we'll see...


Im gonna be in the DPP today and will take LOADS of pictures of the young padawans.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Don't know what any of us would do without you @yulilin3 big thanks!!! I was also looking at first post and was wondering if the meet and greets for Fisto is only at night?


I dont have the exact times but,Kit Fisto only came out in the evening.I'll try and get the set times for the jedi council today


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> Awake at 6am even though I put my alarm for 7am.
> Today is dpp day so well arrive at the park around 9:30 and just hang around the front.
> After parade and welcome show we will be at ABC commissary for our meet until about 12 15 then it's the Rebel show, stars of the saga and go inside Darth's Mall hope to see you all there.


That's why locals have it made.  I'm just going to chill this morning while all u visitors run ur heads off.  We have 5 more weeks to do all this crap while u haven 2 days.  Lol. That pretty much sums it up right.  Lol.


----------



## yulilin3

Right now this is Stephanie replying to everyone. Mom is driving and I want to make it to Star Wars Weekends in one piece


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> Right now this is Stephanie replying to everyone. Mom is driving and I want to make it to Star Wars Weekends in one piece


Steph you looked awesome sorry i missed you yesterday. Have a great time.


----------



## gatorheather

mamadragona said:


> So my kids got picked to march in the parade...   Not sure how that will work with FtF, but we'll see...



Where were you and when for your kids being in the parade?  My DD 6 would love it, she is super jealous of her G-pa being in the parades on his motorcycle.  Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## gatorheather

Teamanderson said:


> Did you catch a bus that early or take a cab? We will be staying at POP weekend 4



Hope this isn't creepy, but if buses aren't running that early maybe you could fit and ride with us over from POP.  We are going Friday and checking in to POP Thursday night.  It's looking like there will only be 3 of us and I'm hoping we take my parents van and not my Mini.  If so, you'd be more than welcome to ride with us.


----------



## Tltorrez

I may never catch up. So just wanted to talk about a few impressions from yesterday.

First, big thanks to @yulilin3. We couldn't have done it without you. It was amazing! And Stephanie's costume was adorable. 

Second, great to meet @Ninja Mom, Cathy (?), @mexxican And all the other DISers. It was really great to have friends in the crowd and to be able to stop, chat and compare notes.

Some other thoughts in no particular order - 

Previous parade instructions are useless now. To guarantee a front row spot on the shady side you'd have to go fairly quickly after a Rope Drop. We had planned to get there by 9:00 but I'm not sure even that would have done it. By 9:25 we were happy to get one of the few remaining sunny side spots. Fortunately the full sun didn't hit us until about 40 minutes before the parade.
Show up to SotS 10-20 minutes before your FP window. But don't FP or show up too early to Obi Wan.
All of the lines we were in, were in the shade.
If you're looking for an indoor, reserved table without a full TS, Rebel Hangar is perfect. Go in with low character expectations and you might be pleasantly surprised. We were!
@yulilin3's ledge was the perfect place to have a snack and watch fireworks.   Missed the pre-show but I'm happy to catch it on YouTube. The Dance Party was way too loud for me to go near that area.
The Leia wig worked out well if you're considering something like that. I didn't have issues with the heat. Though the wig cap underneath gave me a bit of a "headband headache". I took a breather at lunch. Overall I was happy with it and my hair looked way better at the end than it usually does. ;-)
Will post pictures eventually. (There are some in my Twitter feed @Tltorrez). Heading to Epcot today. Good luck to those venturing out today.


----------



## jimim

coluk003 said:


> I don't believe so, I would think about a cab or using uber.i think the buses start around 7am


I'm so glad we r staying at beach club villas this stay.  At least we can walk to get there when we want.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> I dont have the exact times but,Kit Fisto only came out in the evening.I'll try and get the set times for the jedi council today


We saw Kitt out in the afternoon around 5 .  I am fairly sure he has afternoon and evening meets but none in the morning.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Tltorrez said:


> I may never catch up. So just wanted to talk about a few impressions from yesterday.
> 
> First, big thanks to @yulilin3. We couldn't have done it without you. It was amazing! And Stephanie's costume was adorable.
> 
> Second, great to meet @Ninja Mom, Cathy (?), @mexxican And all the other DISers. It was really great to have friends in the crowd and to be able to stop, chat and compare notes.
> 
> Some other thoughts in no particular order -
> 
> Previous parade instructions are useless now. To guarantee a front row spot on the shady side you'd have to go fairly quickly after a Rope Drop. We had planned to get there by 9:00 but I'm not sure even that would have done it. By 9:25 we were happy to get one of the few remaining sunny side spots. Fortunately the full sun didn't hit us until about 40 minutes before the parade.
> Show up to SotS 10-20 minutes before your FP window. But don't FP or show up too early to Obi Wan.
> All of the lines we were in, were in the shade.
> If you're looking for an indoor, reserved table without a full TS, Rebel Hangar is perfect. Go in with low character expectations and you might be pleasantly surprised. We were!
> @yulilin3's ledge was the perfect place to have a snack and watch fireworks.   Missed the pre-show but I'm happy to catch it on YouTube. The Dance Party was way too loud for me to go near that area.
> The Leia wig worked out well if you're considering something like that. I didn't have issues with the heat. Though the wig cap underneath gave me a bit of a "headband headache". I took a breather at lunch. Overall I was happy with it and my hair looked way better at the end than it usually does. ;-)
> Will post pictures eventually. (There are some in my Twitter feed @Tltorrez). Heading to Epcot today. Good luck to those venturing out today.


Agree with the parade comment we sat down about 10 minutes ago on the sunny side curb


----------



## mamadragona

gatorheather said:


> Where were you and when for your kids being in the parade?  My DD 6 would love it, she is super jealous of her G-pa being in the parades on his motorcycle.  Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks



At the entrance.  Just asked for a map.  My kids weren't that dressed up either.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Hi Stephanie! Your costume looked amazing yesterday!!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

yulilin3 said:


> Right now this is Stephanie replying to everyone. Mom is driving and I want to make it to Star Wars Weekends in one piece



Thank you Stephanie!!!   This group would be totally lost without your mom, so make sure she keeps her eyes on the road.  We were all so impressed with your latest costume and can't wait to see you interview from yesterday!!


----------



## yulilin3

Checked in to dpp  10 minutes ago. After asking about if we could be in the small shaded area They said yes. They need to get unbrellas on the sunny side


----------



## cvjpirate

jimim said:


> That's why locals have it made.  I'm just going to chill this morning while all u visitors run ur heads off.  We have 5 more weeks to do all this crap while u haven 2 days.  Lol. That pretty much sums it up right.  Lol.



One day for me, ACKKKKKKKKKK



yulilin3 said:


> Right now this is Stephanie replying to everyone. Mom is driving and I want to make it to Star Wars Weekends in one piece



Yes please, we need yulilin and you around for a long time to come


----------



## mamadragona

gatorheather said:


> Where were you and when for your kids being in the parade?  My DD 6 would love it, she is super jealous of her G-pa being in the parades on his motorcycle.  Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks



At the entrance.  Just asked for a map. We were there at about 8:40 and she said they were her last two. My kids weren't that dressed up either. 1 parent per kids needs to walk, no more, no less.  Other family have a special waiting area.  

Also realized I didn't pick up our pins. Bad guinea pig!


----------



## mamadragona

Tltorrez said:


> Depends on the show. I arrived at SotS during my FP window and the tbeater was full. Nice CM sat us in the section reserved for the writers and producers of the show.
> 
> Obi Wan, on the other hand, never filled up. Bleachers were totally empty. We arrived at 6:30 and they let us in shortly after that. After JAT came and met people in line.


I checked in for FtF at 9:30 and there was a line to get into the viewing area.  But there were FP for all shows.  I was very tempted to get SoTS FPs, but I know my kids would rather see Indiana Jones, lol, so I took an unpopular ObiWan and left SoTS for you all.


----------



## mamadragona

heyitsmejosh said:


> Fyi they had the boba steins at the maul about 30 minutes ago


I saw two people walking around with them


----------



## mamadragona

yulilin3 said:


> I'm h
> 
> Im gonna be in the DPP today and will take LOADS of pictures of the young padawans.


Thank you!!!


----------



## SalmonPink

Back at the hotel for a quick breather before I dive back in and oh my freaking gosh, I just checked photopass! Got a quick photo on the way out, just because she had no line, and I got a Rebels magic shot! It's a video with Sabine and Ezra (the face characters, not the animated versions) walking into frame either side of me. Such a nice surprise!


----------



## mesaboy2

mamadragona said:


> I checked in for FtF at 9:30 and there was a line to get into the viewing area.  But there were FP for all shows.  I was very tempted to get SoTS FPs, but I know my kids would rather see Indiana Jones, lol, so I took an unpopular ObiWan and left SoTS for you all.



Good info, thanks.  When you say SOTS FPs, do you mean "regular" FPs where you check in with the FP folks or the preferred seating thing where you would check in with the DPP folks?  Did that make sense?


----------



## mexxican

I'm at MK today for my DD's 2nd birthday, but can anyone see if they have the boba Fett stein anywhere besides dearths mall? I might stop by HS just to pick it up. @Tltorrez will you be back at SwW today or tomorrow?


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

Still looking for some pixie dust or Jedi mind tricks to talk someone Into picking up a pair of the LE Magic bands....and ship to NJ can't get there until week IV


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

At the Galactic Breakfast I look slightly less awkward than normal


----------



## Brandiwlf

Do you think sots was more crowded yesterday (this weekend) due to Ian mcdiarmid? Maybe next week won't be so busy???. ( hoping, we have fp but will be squeaking in to get there within the window)


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

GrumpyBa*D said:


> Still looking for some pixie dust or Jedi mind tricks to talk someone Into picking up a pair of the LE Magic bands....and ship to NJ can't get there until week IV


I'm headed to the Maul after breakfast if I see them I can pick some up


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> Good info, thanks.  When you say SOTS FPs, do you mean "regular" FPs where you check in with the FP folks or the preferred seating thing where you would check in with the DPP folks?  Did that make sense?


She's talking about the show FP that comes with the FtF premium package. You select your show when you check in for the parade.


----------



## SalmonPink

Sorry if this has been answered recently, but does anyone know the price of the Han Solo bucket? And the Boba Fett stein?


----------



## Itinkso

Just FYI for APs and DVC members:



Itinkso said:


> AP/DVC SWW Poster Trading on the Roll Call Thread:
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/page-32


----------



## mexxican

SalmonPink said:


> Sorry if this has been answered recently, but does anyone know the price of the Han Solo bucket? And the Boba Fett stein?


Han Solo bucket was $12.50 with popcorn and $14 with caramel popcorn I think


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> I'm headed to the Maul after breakfast if I see them I can pick some up


Awesome it would be one of each...of course as long as they are "linkable at a later time".   My son would be so excited.  He doesn't know we are going so it would be a great way to surprise him


----------



## SnowyWhite

Rebel Hangar Lounge photos -

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/05/photos-a-look-inside-the-rebel-hangar-at-star-wars-weekends-2015/


----------



## rstamm

Anyone post a menu with prices for the Rebel hangar?


----------



## SnowyWhite

mexxican said:


> Han Solo bucket was $12.50 with popcorn and $14 with caramel popcorn I think



And do you know where you will be able to get the Han Solo Bucket?


----------



## mamadragona

mesaboy2 said:


> Good info, thanks.  When you say SOTS FPs, do you mean "regular" FPs where you check in with the FP folks or the preferred seating thing where you would check in with the DPP folks?  Did that make sense?


Preferred with FtF.   I only had pp so only had one choice.


----------



## Metz172

rstamm said:


> Anyone post a menu with prices for the Rebel hangar?


Pg 768 has pictures of the menu


----------



## mexxican

SnowyWhite said:


> And do you know where you will be able to get the Han Solo Bucket?


Wattos Grotto had them as well as the Rebel Hangar (w/mini cupcake trio) although someone mentioned they weren't allowed to keep theirs from the hangar (hopefully an isolated case)


----------



## yulilin3

We're inside abc commissary, I'm in line to buy food my daughter and @jennab113 are sitting towards the right back of the restaurant


----------



## mexxican

yulilin3 said:


> We're inside abc commissary, I'm in line to buy food my daughter and @jennab113 are sitting towards the right back of the restaurant


Any word on the boba Fett steins? I wonder if I can use my FTF deluxe pass from yesterday to hit up Wattos grotto?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

So the late ADR for the Galactic Breakfast is the BEST not only did we get all the normal character walk around but ALSO Boba Fett and Darth Vader were around for personal pics as well 
And now I present me with Greedo, a Stormtrooper and me with Boba

   

You can get second of anything you want as long as the kitchen is still serving the breakfast. Also the DBF traded a glow in the dark Ron and got an awesome gold necklace I traded in a glow in the dark bracelet and got a Band-Aid


----------



## SnowyWhite

2015 SWW Guide Map (Weekend 1)

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/star...ar-wars-weekends-2015-weekend-1-guide-map.htm


----------



## mesaboy2

mamadragona said:


> Preferred with FtF.   I only had pp so only had one choice.



Thanks, that's what I have in a couple of weeks.


----------



## pld5

DH wants to know if the Star Wars Beer was available at the Rebels Lounge and if anyone tried it?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

And they are out of the Boba Fett stein excuse me while I go cry now. I don't have a first born yet but I will sell one of I can get that stein


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> And they are out of the Boba Fett stein excuse me while I go cry now. I don't have a first born yet but I will sell one of I can get that stein


If you don't get one I would be glad to look for you in weekend IV.  They may come back in stock then.  I think they will be in and out of stock the whole time


----------



## R2D2

So, is the general consensus that the parades are going to be insane this year and that if you aren't in a spot by 9:30, you can hang up getting a spot?  Even on the sunny side?

Do you guys think that will be the trend for Weekends II-V also?


----------



## rstamm

Metz172 said:


> Pg 768 has pictures of the menu



Thank you!


----------



## JayLeeJay

I just got the last passholder poster of the day. They said they'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Alert Alert pevys cocktails has steins for a very limited time!!!


----------



## soniam

mmafan said:


> VIP DAY!!!!!!!!!



Would love to hear how it goes today. I'm scouting for next year. Your kid is so adorable. My son used to have beautiful hair like that, until he made us cut it off


----------



## Lisa loves Pooh

R2D2 said:


> So, is the general consensus that the parades are going to be insane this year and that if you aren't in a spot by 9:30, you can hang up getting a spot?  Even on the sunny side?
> 
> Do you guys think that will be the trend for Weekends II-V also?



I am not up on my SWW knowledge...

But...

Was just there this morning.  A *few* folks lined up around 8:45ish. Not many.  We were waiting for people we were meeting.  They arrived and we went so they could get their DAS at Toy Story and then went to use our fast passes at Star Tours. We came back around at 9:30 and folks were lined up. But not too bad.  Went to guest services and that took about 20-30 minutes. By about 10:15 or so, the streets were now 2 deep with parade watchers. We came back after Toy Story and the place was a zoo.

Can't speak for other weekends, but based on what I saw, it wasn't that bad on the Hollywood blvd area from Starbucks to the entrance for the times you stated.  If you wanted no one in front of you, then you were out of luck.


----------



## yulilin3

The standby line for theater of the stars is in full sun towards the right of the theater...
Packages and vip go thru the main entrance and fp to the left.
I'm about 27 people behind the first person
Details pics will be posted tomorrow


----------



## yulilin3

Here's a pic of the premium package badge


----------



## ethanwa

Can someone post a picture of their Deluxe Premium Badge?


----------



## yulilin3

The deluxe premium badge


----------



## yulilin3

They just let both packages and vip in for Rebels


----------



## yulilin3

Fp have been let in as well as standby
Left side for fp Middle for vip and packages, right side for standby.


----------



## OhioWDWDuo

JayLeeJay said:


> I just got the last passholder poster of the day. They said they'll be back tomorrow.



What? Do they only give out a set amount per day? Guess we're not getting ours this trip...


----------



## CindySwims

JayLeeJay said:


> I just got the last passholder poster of the day. They said they'll be back tomorrow.


I'm glad they are holding some for each day. Two of the weekends I am not planning on attending until Sunday.


----------



## ethanwa

For anyone who wants to see what the back of the Galactic Gathering badge looks like, here it is. It allows Lightspeed Pass access to Darth's Mall for every day of Star Wars Weekends.


----------



## Metz172

yulilin3 said:


> The deluxe premium badge


Love it has Jedi Micky


----------



## lovethattink

Darth's Mall has a sign up that they ate put of Boba Fett Steins


----------



## mexxican

lovethattink said:


> Darth's Mall has a sign up that they ate put of Boba Fett Steins


They ate put!?!?


----------



## Itinkso

mexxican said:


> They ate put!?!?


Tink means "are out"... thanks to phone word prediction.


----------



## mmafan

soniam said:


> Would love to hear how it goes today. I'm scouting for next year. Your kid is so adorable. My son used to have beautiful hair like that, until he made us cut it off


So far it's great. I must do for next year too.


----------



## mmafan

lovethattink said:


> Darth's Mall has a sign up that they ate put of Boba Fett Steins


They were there in the am.


----------



## mexxican

Itinkso said:


> Tink means "are out"... thanks to phone word prediction.


I know, I was tempted to go over to HS to hunt them down but I'm over it with this heat


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

It is 1:42 the out of posters sign is out.


----------



## mexxican

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Alert Alert pevys cocktails has steins for a very limited time!!!


Where is that


----------



## heyitsmejosh

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> It is 1:42 the out of posters sign is out.


Keep in mind if you are dvc you can go to the dvc booth


----------



## ArielRae

GrumpyBa*D said:


> Still looking for some pixie dust or Jedi mind tricks to talk someone Into picking up a pair of the LE Magic bands....and ship to NJ can't get there until week IV



@GrumpyBa*D Where in NJ are you located? I wouldn't want to ship but rather drop them off to you and like to get the $ from you for them before I leave. PM me and if we are close in NJ I can pick them up when at DHS May 23rd and drop them off when I get back after May 24th.


----------



## mexxican

Can anyone buy me a stein and I'll meet u in The park today? Leaving MK with passed out 2 & 5 yos


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

We got our parade spot ...sunny side on the curb around 9:35.  SO worth the wait!!!

Most of the characters and celebrities acknowledged DD in some way...it was amazing...she was thrilled!

Ahsoka came over and said she remembered us from yesterday and was glad to see DD again.  Shaak Ti came over and took DD's hand in her two and said 'and so we meet again'!  Sabine came over and gave DD a fist bump!  

With the other characters it was just a nod or a point...except the bad guys like Vader glared at her in her Jedi outfit.

It was really really great!  After the parade ended a lot of people came over to us to ask how we knew so many characters!!

Saw Kenny the Pirate in the Blister Pack line but chickened out on talking to him!  Met a few Disers in that line and later met lovethattink in Writers Stop.  I feel right at home


----------



## SnowyWhite

Is Darth's Mall only open Fridays, Saturdays & Sundays during SWW, or can you visit during the week in May and June?


----------



## mexxican

SnowyWhite said:


> Is Darth's Mall only open Fridays, Saturdays & Sundays during SWW, or can you visit during the week in May and June?


Only weekends


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Pevys is in between Min and Bills (aka The boat) and H&V on the left hand side coming from M&B. I'm currently pretending to be an exhibit at One Mans Dream as the run from DM to Backlot Express tie three different carts then to Pevys and then all the way back to the DM was a bad decision for a foolish mortal such as I


----------



## Lyndye

Reading all this info has me super excited for June 5!!!


----------



## ethanwa

What do the lines at Darth's Mall currently look like? Just curious.


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

ArielRae said:


> @GrumpyBa*D Where in NJ are you located? I wouldn't want to ship but rather drop them off to you and like to get the $ from you for them before I leave. PM me and if we are close in NJ I can pick them up when at DHS May 23rd and drop them off when I get back after May 24th.


I'm in Burlington/Mercer counties border


----------



## mexxican

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Pevys is in between Min and Bills (aka The boat) and H&V on the left hand side coming from M&B. I'm currently pretending to be an exhibit at One Mans Dream as the run from DM to Backlot Express tie three different carts then to Pevys and then all the way back to the DM was a bad decision for a foolish mortal such as I


Do you think they still have any steins left? Help me out fellow DISers, you're my only hope...


----------



## SnowyWhite

What is the best time of day to visit Darth's Mall for shorter lines?


----------



## coluk003

Someone said you can see the character wait times on the app?  I've tried but all I get is a times list. 830-1130,1-4, like that. Anyone know where that post was or how I can see the times accurately.

If not perhaps a how to? What I've done, logged into the mde app From my phone, hit the three little dates at the top , characters and ever the wait times just in case, but nothing specific as far as the times.

TIA


----------



## coluk003

mexxican said:


> Do you think they still have any steins left? Help me out fellow DISers, you're my only hope...



I believe someone said they were out, but since you are heading to dhs, how about going into GS and have them call and ask, they can then hold the item for you at that location. Beats running around.


----------



## ethanwa

SnowyWhite said:


> What is the best time of day to visit Darth's Mall for shorter lines?



At night, 60 minutes before closing, on Sunday.


----------



## delmar411

We are heading home in a bit so I will write up my review of opening day a bit later. 

My DH did the Chewie run and saw @yulilin3 and Stephanie and by the time I finally got there he had been letting families in front of him and a DIS family was behind him. Also unknowingly chatted with several other DIS families during the FTF DPP (I was wearing the Vader shirt with the long cape lol), @mmafan my DH was the one who gave you guys the poster 
I saw you @yulilin3 a bunch of times but I was running too ragged to shout your way. 

Fun and exhausting day yesterday that is for sure!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Pevys is in between Min and Bills (aka The boat) and H&V on the left hand side coming from M&B. I'm currently pretending to be an exhibit at One Mans Dream as the run from DM to Backlot Express tie three different carts then to Pevys and then all the way back to the DM was a bad decision for a foolish mortal such as I


Looks like they still have them DH is in line and will grab some if he can.  We do NOT want one so they will be up for grabs to Disers....I will post if we get them


----------



## mexxican

Almost at POR to drop off napping kids and start packing, but I'll head right over to HS if he gets an extra stein.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

mexxican said:


> Do you think they still have any steins left? Help me out fellow DISers, you're my only hope...


DH is in line now....long line!! Will let you know if we get one or more...


----------



## lovethattink

I'm so far behind in posts. I apologize if this was already posted. The legos are outside at the prop shop across from Studio Catering. There is a sign out for what times, but I was walking by too fast to catch take a picture.

Has anyone had luck finding the jawas? So many people have been looking for them and asking me. CM said they didn't have a schedule for them, but they were outside Darth's Mall.



ethanwa said:


> What do the lines at Darth's Mall currently look like? Just curious.



I'm back at the resort now, but was at the mall around 1pm. The queue to get in was super long. Don't know the wait, but the Lightspeed pass worked great from GG.

The sign for being out of Boba Fett steins was up. Someone in there told me she was told a shipment was lost. Hopefully, it will be found and they'll be back in business sold.

I was also told the stormtrooper magic bands were sold out.


----------



## lovethattink

mexxican said:


> They ate put!?!?



ROFL!! Just love using swype in direct sunlight.

Yes, there is a sign up inside the mall that they are out of the Boba Fett Stein at the mall. The shelves looked pretty bare otherwise too. Lots of people. Don't know if restocking is hard to keep up with or if things are running out?


----------



## LumosQ102

Here's an odd question for you all - since when does Darth Goofy wear trousers? Just watching the parade from yesterday (I'm not attending until weekend 3) and, no red boxers. His legs are encased in shiny trousers. What happened? 
'


----------



## msmama

We are hanging out at the resort now, resting after a morning at Epcot. About to head out to HS. I'm excited to see what it'll be like compared to a regular HS day. Jedi Mickey dinner tonight. 

I'm also nursing a headache from not drinking enough water. Even if you're thinking you've had enough - hydrate more!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Standby  for sots all the way down to planet Hollywood


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

@lovethattink ...when you did your Galactic breakfast, I noticed you posted a picture of your son with Vader & Fett, and also a family one. Typically I do a character photo of my son alone and then the family jumps in for a group one. We are usually very quick, but I had heard that they were only allowing one photo with Vader this year. Did you have any issues getting the two photos? Did it appear to do that other parties were allowed more than one pose/group? Again I'm not trying to backlog the entry and we really do go at light speed 

Also they did not offer autograph cards of Vader & Fett? You were able to obtain one from "back stage", do you THINK this would usually be an available option? I understand you don't know for sure...I was just trying to get your impressions/feel for this years meal.

It would be nice for the price if we could score some autographs(not necessarily at the entrance) and a couple of photos to save melting in the long lines outside.

Did anyone do both the breakfast and the regular Vadar meet? Did you think it was worth waiting to see Vader again....was it a better interaction ....or will the breakfast be enough??


Thank you everyone!!!!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

We got 4 STEINS!!  Saving one for Mexican...anyone else need one?


----------



## Ali

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> We got 4 STEINS!!  Saving one for Mexican...anyone else need one?


Sure, I'd like one.


----------



## coluk003

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> We got 4 STEINS!!  Saving one for Mexican...anyone else need one?



I'm assuming this offer is for people there this weekend? I'll be in Florida from May 26 to June 2. I'd hate to have them be fully out on weekend 4


----------



## mexxican

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> We got 4 STEINS!!  Saving one for Mexican...anyone else need one?


Heading over there now! Thanks so much! I'm wearing a Monsters inc shirt, where will u be around?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

mexxican said:


> Heading over there now! Thanks so much! I'm wearing a Monsters inc shirt, where will u be around?


Heading for Luke and Leias line soon.  DD is dressed as a Jedi in a green tunic.  I have an Ewok shirt on...tan in color.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Ali said:


> Sure, I'd like one.


Are you here this weekend?


----------



## lovethattink

mackeymouse4eva said:


> @lovethattink ...when you did your Galactic breakfast, I noticed you posted a picture of your son with Vader & Fett, and also a family one. Typically I do a character photo of my son alone and then the family jumps in for a group one. We are usually very quick, but I had heard that they were only allowing one photo with Vader this year. Did you have any issues getting the two photos? Did it appear to do that other parties were allowed more than one pose/group? Again I'm not trying to backlog the entry and we really do go at light speed
> 
> Also they did not offer autograph cards of Vader & Fett? You were able to obtain one from "back stage", do you THINK this would usually be an available option? I understand you don't know for sure...I was just trying to get your impressions/feel for this years meal.
> 
> It would be nice for the price if we could score some autographs(not necessarily at the entrance) and a couple of photos to save melting in the long lines outside.
> 
> Did anyone do both the breakfast and the regular Vadar meet? Did you think it was worth waiting to see Vader again....was it a better interaction ....or will the breakfast be enough??
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone!!!!!



Nobody said anything. We also had 2 cell phones and my camera. The cm took one picture on each. The characters took time to interact too. They were pretty playful. We ate before the park opened, maybe that made a difference?


----------



## lovethattink

We met @Good Morning Dewdrop and family at Writer's stop! It was nice to sit and chat. Funny how she and I were clueless and her dd was all knowledgeable about Star Wars and costumes.


----------



## delmar411

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> We got 4 STEINS!!  Saving one for Mexican...anyone else need one?



@Good Morning Dewdrop  If you have one left I would love it!


----------



## delmar411

mackeymouse4eva said:


> @lovethattink ...when you did your Galactic breakfast, I noticed you posted a picture of your son with Vader & Fett, and also a family one. Typically I do a character photo of my son alone and then the family jumps in for a group one. We are usually very quick, but I had heard that they were only allowing one photo with Vader this year. Did you have any issues getting the two photos? Did it appear to do that other parties were allowed more than one pose/group? Again I'm not trying to backlog the entry and we really do go at light speed
> 
> Also they did not offer autograph cards of Vader & Fett? You were able to obtain one from "back stage", do you THINK this would usually be an available option? I understand you don't know for sure...I was just trying to get your impressions/feel for this years meal.
> 
> It would be nice for the price if we could score some autographs(not necessarily at the entrance) and a couple of photos to save melting in the long lines outside.
> 
> Did anyone do both the breakfast and the regular Vadar meet? Did you think it was worth waiting to see Vader again....was it a better interaction ....or will the breakfast be enough??
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone!!!!!



I was able to get a pic with my son and a pic with him alone and since the one they took of us was awful, I was able to go back and have it redone during breakfast. Vader and Fett were very interactive.


----------



## ArielRae

Another video posted by the DIS Podcast


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

@lovethattink and @delmar411 

Thank you both!!!


----------



## rpcvpanama

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> We got 4 STEINS!!  Saving one for Mexican...anyone else need one?


I would love one if you still have any.  We are headed to HS for Jedi Mickey dinner at 6:20.


----------



## delmar411

Ok, we are home and unpacked and I am semi cooled off. Yes that 8mile drive is brutal  ....

So yesteday DH gets to HS at 2am, the line for Amy Allen is already at least 60people deep. Normally not an issue but wow did it turn out to be. I have to check into the hotel before I can come over so I check on at 6:01am and I am at the park by 6:20am. I manage to join a group I know towards the very front of the merch line so I went in with that line before the opening show. The fox news show was filming us which was a bit odd but apparently a preview of these 2 days for us...

We were held at the Animation arch until the VIPs were done which sucked. There was no reason to hold us in the sun but whatever. Eventually we were allowed to move on and we walked down to the mall, and then did the long walk back to the collectibles section where my group made it in the first entry. They cut it off a couple people behind us. The collectible side was pretty well organized and weren't making any opening day mistakes so that was really nice. I was in and out really quickly amd I headed over to meet DH at Chewie.

DH had apparently been letting families in front of him for a bit and we still almost made it into the first set but a MAW family came up right as we were about to go so we got to be first for the next set which made DH happy since he was able to get Wicket to sign his page in the book we are using for autographs.

We then hopped onto ST with no wait and then headed over to check in for the parade. We hung around the area, charging our phones while waiting for the parade area to open and it opened early so we grabbed a curb seat. I was glad for that. We enjoyed the area and chatted with the people there. It was not crowded and it was super nice viewing. The sun was brutal so I would bring an umbrella to use while waiting.

Accidentally hit post so to be continued in next post LOL


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Anyone eating at the Rebel Hanger today?  Character reports?


----------



## CAS239

I'll be there this coming weekend. Hoping the line to darths mall isn't too long. Looking for under an hour wait


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

delmar411 said:


> @Good Morning Dewdrop  If you have one left I would love it!


as of right now I have 2 left... Are you at WDW?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

rpcvpanama said:


> I would love one if you still have any.  We are headed to HS for Jedi Mickey dinner at 6:20.


As of right now we have 2...we are in line for Luke and then I'm not sure...we are running out of steam


----------



## Koh1977

LumosQ102 said:


> Here's an odd question for you all - since when does Darth Goofy wear trousers? Just watching the parade from yesterday (I'm not attending until weekend 3) and, no red boxers. His legs are encased in shiny trousers. What happened?
> '



Oh no!  DD thought it was SO funny to see Goofy without pants    (she got a kick out of the boxers)


----------



## rpcvpanama

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> as of right now I have 2 left... Are you at WDW?


@Good Morning Dewdrop if u have any left we are headed to HS now.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

In Luke's line.  DD is a Jedi in a green tunic...I am in a tan Ewok shirt..


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

rpcvpanama said:


> @Good Morning Dewdrop if u have any left we are headed to HS now.


See above note..we are here.


----------



## Koh1977

So for those who were at RH…Did you see ALL of those characters while you were there or just one or two?  I am assuming none of them gave autographs (I saw the comment about Ezra and Sabine).  But were they visiting tables for pics or just wandering and you had to go up to them to get a pic with them?

Also, are any of the Rebels somewhere else in the park to get pics and autographs?

And just double checking…Vader and Boba Fett don't do autographs at the breakfast, correct?  I am thinking we may have to stand in line for Vader's autograph then…  :-/  Especially if they don't have cards to hand out at Sci Fi...


----------



## mexxican

You get a piece of paper with their autographs at sci fi. We had 5:40 reservations yesterday at RH and saw Greedo and Ezra & Sabine, all of whom stopped by our table for pics.


----------



## Koh1977

rstamm said:


> Anyone post a menu with prices for the Rebel hangar?



http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/05/compr...e-offers-surprises-in-quality-and-atmosphere/

Complete review of the RH with lots of pics, review of food items, and includes pics of the menu with prices.

(This may have already been posted, but…I know it's hard to wade through all of these pages!)


----------



## delmar411

Before/during the parade there was water and soda to drink as well as boxes popcorn and ice cream/popiscles to eat. The water was a lifesaver, I must have drunk down 6bottles before the parade and we carried 2 more with us when we left. I saved all the soda and ended up bringing it home, all I wanted was water yesterday. 

After the parade we did some puttering around, more phone charging and then use our FPs for TSM (where I beat DH wohoo!). 

At some point I picked up posters and we met Anakin...I just remembered that was before the parade. I swear I got sunstroke yesterday, some things are just a blur. 

After TSM DH had his celeb fp for Amy Allen. This was going to be a problem with the Rebels show. I went and spoke to the CM manning the area who sent him right back, it was 1pm but he didnt get into see her until 2pm. We put in a complaint with GR when we were leaving last night about how ridiculously slow that was and Amy even took a break during her assigned set. It was pretty unacceptable. The CM at GR said we were not first complaint about her line either.  I hope they spoke with her this morning and set some expectations. 

So DH missed the whole rebels show. Boo  The show had a delayed start which was understandable for the first one.  I thought it was pretty good but lots of kids were getting restless since it seemed the whole show was about things other than SW. The opening skit thing was great! And as an adult I enjoyed it all. Those bench seats get 2thumbs down though.

When we left the theater I got right back in line for Sots and DH joined me. But Sots was also seriously delayed. At this point we have all been sitting on these horrible metal benches for way too long. I was getting quite antsy and uncomfortable. Once the show started, I forgot about all that and really loved the show! Definitely dont miss it this weekend! 

After that show we headed off for our RH ADR. We waited just a bit and were seated by the tie fighter wing wall. We met the cantina band and that was cool. I would have loved to have met Sabine and Ezra though! Service sucked, our server was beyond terrible and really rude. I had to get a manager involved. Which makes the next thing even funnier. There were guys in there filming us eating and drinking all the while I was so pissed off. LOL they had us sign a release so they could use it in the promotional materials for the RH. We got cute little pins for signing the release. 

After the debacle of RH we headed right back to see Obi wan. WOW! I really cannot put into words just how amazing JAT is!! The show was fantastic and easily the best show I have ever seen!!! Plus his personal notes at the end nearly made me cry. 

After obiwan we went and waited for the dessert party. The adult drinks were disgusting unfortunately, way too much burboun to barely any punch. The desserts were tasty but it was just too hot to want to eat much. I pretty much sampled each thing and that was plenty. We chugged a lot of water at the party too. 

The fireworks were amazing as usual and the kids told me they were able to see them from our room balcony at AKL! 

Oh yeah we did go into DM with our pass but only for a couple mins before our RH ADR. The noncollectible side was overpacked, they allowd too many people in at once so we got out of there asap. The collectible side was still nice and not overloaded. 

Overall we had a great day with some hiccups along the way.


----------



## delmar411

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> as of right now I have 2 left... Are you at WDW?



I am at home but can be to the studios in like 30ish mins @Good Morning Dewdrop

If you are heading back to your resort I can meet you there too.


----------



## mexxican

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> As of right now we have 2...we are in line for Luke and then I'm not sure...we are running out of steam


Thank you so much once again. Can't emphasize enough how magical my first time at WDW and especially SWW has been and it's all thanks to fellow Dissers on this forum in particular


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

delmar411 said:


> I am at home but can be to the studios in like 30ish mins @Good Morning Dewdrop


We are probably leaving after we meet Luke can you meet tomorrow or Monday?


----------



## delmar411

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> We are probably leaving after we meet Luke can you meet tomorrow or Monday?



Absolutely, or I can meet you at your resort if that is easier.


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## Cluelyss

coluk003 said:


> Someone said you can see the character wait times on the app?  I've tried but all I get is a times list. 830-1130,1-4, like that. Anyone know where that post was or how I can see the times accurately.
> 
> If not perhaps a how to? What I've done, logged into the mde app From my phone, hit the three little dates at the top , characters and ever the wait times just in case, but nothing specific as far as the times.
> 
> TIA


It was reported that the character meet times are showing on MDX, but it won't show the current wait unfortunately.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Yes... I've have more than one drink...


----------



## cvjpirate

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yes... I've have more than one drink...
> 
> View attachment 96956



You guys making me want one, two, three, ok some!!!!


----------



## missastrocat

Any stormtroopers  magic bands available?  Our sww is today but are in dhs to get our culture shock in.


----------



## Itinkso

Watch STEPHANIE/Sabine in USA Today's video - 1st video on the page:
http://experience.usatoday.com/amer...ars-weekends-tips-hollywood-studios/27373345/


----------



## momofallsons

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> So the late ADR for the Galactic Breakfast is the BEST not only did we get all the normal character walk around but ALSO Boba Fett and Darth Vader were around for personal pics as well
> And now I present me with Greedo, a Stormtrooper and me with Boba
> 
> View attachment 96915 View attachment 96916 View attachment 96917
> 
> You can get second of anything you want as long as the kitchen is still serving the breakfast. Also the DBF traded a glow in the dark Ron and got an awesome gold necklace I traded in a glow in the dark bracelet and got a Band-Aid



What time was your ADR?  Ours will be a 10:30am, and I was worried about missing out on the parade, but sounds like it may actually be a good time to go!  Do you know how long the kitchen serves breakfast by chance?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

cvjpirate said:


> You guys making me want one, two, three, ok some!!!!


Every drink we've tried is tasty, so we're building our collection! We're 3 adults, 2 kids, and we're collecting cubes with both alcoholic and non alcoholic drinks. But I'm partial to the alcoholic ones...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DD dancing with a new friend...


----------



## delmar411

Oh and I forgot one thing about the dessert party....the VIP and DPP side was spacious with extra tables available, no real line up for the bar but we could clearly see on the PP side it was PACKED! I would have been upset to have been packed in like that.


----------



## delmar411

momofallsons said:


> What time was your ADR?  Ours will be a 10:30am, and I was worried about missing out on the parade, but sounds like it may actually be a good time to go!  Do you know how long the kitchen serves breakfast by chance?



We had breakfast at nearly 11am. They didnt rush us out either. Real leisurely pace even at the end IMO.


----------



## pollyanna30

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 96954 View attachment 96954



Anyone watch Jimmy Kimmel?  These Boba Fett stein signs immediately made me think of his #fingerofshame!


----------



## ArielRae

I am not able to help GrumpyBa*D with obtaining the Magicbands they like to get before their trip. Can someone else try an help them please?


----------



## SnowyWhite

Itinkso said:


> Watch STEPHANIE/Sabine in USA Today's video - 1st video on the page:
> http://experience.usatoday.com/amer...ars-weekends-tips-hollywood-studios/27373345/


This is a great review for those of us who are attending SWW for the first time.  Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Mrs D

Taken-
I'm going to cancel a 6/5 galactic breakfast @ Sci Fi 9:10am for 2 ppl. PM if you'd like to coordinate.


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

@MickeyMinnieMom 


They offer non alcoholic drinks with glow cubes? How much are these? Are they specialty drinks? Thanks & enjoy!!


----------



## missastrocat

In xwing collectibles...still a few stormtroopers magic bands!


----------



## Metz172

delmar411 said:


> Oh and I forgot one thing about the dessert party....the VIP and DPP side was spacious with extra tables available, no real line up for the bar but we could clearly see on the PP side it was PACKED! I would have been upset to have been packed in like that.


So glad we went for the DDP


----------



## Koh1977

for the Star Wars Weekends autograph books…Are they just the autograph pages or do they have the plastic sleeves for the pictures opposite the autograph?  (did that make sense?)


----------



## coluk003

Cluelyss said:


> It was reported that the character meet times are showing on MDX, but it won't show the current wait unfortunately.



Ok well at least I was looking at it right then lol.


----------



## tigger1972

How late do they hand out the AP posters? I just wondered if it's like SoMK and they stop at a certain point in the day. Thanks!

Tigger1972


----------



## Delilah1310

This is Stephanie, isn't it on the official Star Wars Twitter feed?!

https://twitter.com/starwars/status/599678350106468352


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

delmar411 said:


> Oh and I forgot one thing about the dessert party....the VIP and DPP side was spacious with extra tables available, no real line up for the bar but we could clearly see on the PP side it was PACKED! I would have been upset to have been packed in like that.


That's a shame that they packed people in like that -- sounds oversold.    Wonder if they'll change that for next year...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mackeymouse4eva said:


> @MickeyMinnieMom
> 
> 
> They offer non alcoholic drinks with glow cubes? How much are these? Are they specialty drinks? Thanks & enjoy!!


I'm going back to find out for you as soon as we finish rebel hangar -- DH throws away EVERY receipt!!


----------



## ArielRae




----------



## delmar411

mackeymouse4eva said:


> @MickeyMinnieMom
> 
> 
> They offer non alcoholic drinks with glow cubes? How much are these? Are they specialty drinks? Thanks & enjoy!!



Glow cubes were $4 each


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm going back to find out for you as soon as we finish rebel hangar -- DH throws away EVERY receipt!!




Oh no...don't go back anywhere...keep on with your plans....I thought you got the non alcoholic drinks at RH and were still there.!!


----------



## delmar411

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That's a shame that they packed people in like that -- sounds oversold.    Wonder if they'll change that for next year...



I dont know. I didnt see anyone who had the PP lanyard on when we were leaving or else I would have asked them how they felt the dessert party experience was and if they were going to give feedback.  

Last year it wasnt so packed so I think they increased the packages sold this year.


----------



## ArielRae

The glow cubes by themselves are $4 or does that include the nonalcholic drink?
I can see paying $4 for everything not just the glow cubes.


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

delmar411 said:


> Glow cubes were $4 each



Oh that's awesome thank you....I want them but my RH & FTF are both on the 22nd, and we re headed to MK 24hr after....I didnt want to sample too many drinks before it just to get awesome glo cubes


----------



## delmar411

ArielRae said:


> The glow cubes by themselves are $4 or does that include the nonalcholic drink?



We bought alcoholic drinks and the price was broken down like the the rebel red was 9.75 and under it says millenium falcon 4.00


----------



## ArielRae

ok thanks!


----------



## delmar411

Most glow cubes or glow extras to drinks are $4-5 each.


----------



## jthornton94

I'm hoping maybe they see that crowding is an issue and adjust the space going forward this year.  For those there, does it look like the space could be enlarged?  Is it just blocked off with ropes?


----------



## delmar411

jthornton94 said:


> I'm hoping maybe they see that crowding is an issue and adjust the space going forward this year.  For those there, does it look like the space could be enlarged?  Is it just blocked off with ropes?



I dont see how it could be enlarged anymore. There wasnt a ton of space between the 2 parties. I could be wrong but it looked like they had pushed out the space already. We werent over on that side of the street afterwards so no way to judge.


----------



## Skywise

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Every drink we've tried is tasty, so we're building our collection! We're 3 adults, 2 kids, and we're collecting cubes with both alcoholic and non alcoholic drinks. But I'm partial to the alcoholic ones...



Stop hoarding them all!!!


----------



## ArielRae

So out of all the different glow cubes offered which one has been everyones favorite?


----------



## Nhebron

is the Boba Fett Stein plastic?  Just trying to understand why people are going crazy over them.

and I am super jealous of those with the RH ADRs.  Looks so cool.  I originally thought the food didn't look very good but now seeing the pics (including those adult beverages)...I am getting a bit jealous.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

delmar411 said:


> We bought alcoholic drinks and the price was broken down like the the rebel red was 9.75 and under it says millenium falcon 4.00



Went back to ask and the kids' drinks were limeaid, $8.09 with Death Star or milenium falcon.

This was from the drink stand at Backlot Express with this drink menu posted:



ETA: we were each able to pick the one we wanted btwn these two, but heard this was not always the case.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Skywise said:


> Stop hoarding them all!!!


LOL!! We might be done... for today!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jthornton94 said:


> I'm hoping maybe they see that crowding is an issue and adjust the space going forward this year.  For those there, does it look like the space could be enlarged?  Is it just blocked off with ropes?


I'm sure others could already speak to this, but I'll be there doing VIP tomorrow and can post as well...


----------



## Skywise

So it the deluxe premium FTF fireworks viewing on the right hand side of the stage?  Does it have a larger/smaller space than the premium side?  Gonna video the show with a DSLR and trying to get an idea of how close I'll be to the stage and if I wanna try a zoom lens or a wide-angle.  i did a wide-angle last year for the fireworks but was so far from the stage that you can't make out much in the way of details.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mackeymouse4eva said:


> Oh no...don't go back anywhere...keep on with your plans....I thought you got the non alcoholic drinks at RH and were still there.!!


It was nothing -- super fast.


----------



## DVC@BWV

Mrs D said:


> I'm going to cancel a 6/5 galactic breakfast @ Sci Fi 9:10am for 2 ppl. PM if you'd like to coordinate.



Mrs D, I PM'd you.


----------



## Skywise

One other question about the FtF package - how does getting into Darth Maul work?


----------



## delmar411

Skywise said:


> So it the deluxe premium FTF fireworks viewing on the right hand side of the stage?  Does it have a larger/smaller space than the premium side?  Gonna video the show with a DSLR and trying to get an idea of how close I'll be to the stage and if I wanna try a zoom lens or a wide-angle.  i did a wide-angle last year for the fireworks but was so far from the stage that you can't make out much in the way of details.



If you are facing the stage the DPP is on the right side. We had the table farthest back to the left and I couldnt get far enough back to capture the whole display on my phone so maybe wide angle would be the best lens. 

I am planning to go one night and video from outside the park. It is one of the best views of the HS fireworks out there IMO.


----------



## delmar411

Skywise said:


> One other question about the FtF package - how does getting into Darth Maul work?



You go in the express pass entrance. It is clearly marked and you just walk right on in.


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

Thank you @MickeyMinnieMom


----------



## delmar411

not sure how to link to a FB album so hopefully this works these are the photos I took yesterday, if not I made it a public album, as well as the firework and parade videos, amd you can find me on facebook.com/delmar411

https://www.facebook.com/delmar411/media_set?set=a.10206665503987133.1073741832.1559204451&type=1


----------



## d-r

Let me ask two quick questions. I'm glad that everyone is having fun.
I made our reservations for hollywood and vine and for sci fi breakfast before they announced the rebel hanger thing, and then I wasn't paying attention and missed making a reservation there. Is there any stand by? If you just want to see the setting can you go to the fast food catering company on a non-weekend day? The food doesn't look that amazing really, but I know my kids would like to see the rebels characters. I know that this is only on the weekends for the characters. There are no reservations the next four weekends.
Second, how were the lines today for autographs? Anything different, changing, unexpected, new, etc?


----------



## OhioWDWDuo

Freaking out a little...met Cantina Band, Greedo, Jawas, and Ezra and Sabine at RH! It was great!


----------



## tigger1972

Anyone know if they are still handing out AP posters right now? Thinking of swinging by DHS tonight to get ours. Our SWW day is tomorrow (would rather get them now instead of lugging them around all day and getting them messed up tomorrow, especially if it rains).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

OhioWDWDuo said:


> Freaking out a little...met Cantina Band, Greedo, Jawas, and Ezra and Sabine at RH! It was great!



What time?


----------



## Cluelyss

d-r said:


> Let me ask two quick questions. I'm glad that everyone is having fun.
> I made our reservations for hollywood and vine and for sci fi breakfast before they announced the rebel hanger thing, and then I wasn't paying attention and missed making a reservation there. Is there any stand by? If you just want to see the setting can you go to the fast food catering company on a non-weekend day? The food doesn't look that amazing really, but I know my kids would like to see the rebels characters. I know that this is only on the weekends for the characters. There are no reservations the next four weekends.
> Second, how were the lines today for autographs? Anything different, changing, unexpected, new, etc?


There is outdoor seating for walk ups, weather permitting


----------



## coluk003

tigger1972 said:


> Anyone know if they are still handing out AP posters right now? Thinking of swinging by DHS tonight to get ours. Our SWW day is tomorrow (would rather get them now instead of lugging them around all day and getting them messed up tomorrow, especially if it rains).



Sold out for today, if all accounts I'm reading I'd get there before the parade tomorrow, seems like around 12 to 1 they seel out daily


----------



## Skywise

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What time?



Curious myself - I've got a 7:45pm RSVP...


----------



## MooksterL1

I couldn't link, but Her Universe posted a proposal on the FB page today. So adorable!!


----------



## delmar411

d-r said:


> Let me ask two quick questions. I'm glad that everyone is having fun.
> I made our reservations for hollywood and vine and for sci fi breakfast before they announced the rebel hanger thing, and then I wasn't paying attention and missed making a reservation there. Is there any stand by? If you just want to see the setting can you go to the fast food catering company on a non-weekend day? The food doesn't look that amazing really, but I know my kids would like to see the rebels characters. I know that this is only on the weekends for the characters. There are no reservations the next four weekends.
> Second, how were the lines today for autographs? Anything different, changing, unexpected, new, etc?



What weekend are you going? I have reservations for 4 each weekend, saturdays except for the last weekend that one is sunday, you can have one if you want it.


----------



## estherhead

Met Luke and Leia today. Luke came out at 4:15 and met until 5:00. Leia came out with R2 at 4:50. The 3 of them took 3 families all together. Then Luke left. The CM said the exact same opening schedule happened yesterday. They promis nothing but it was perfect for us. We got in the line about 3:30 and were 10th to meet Luke. My Dh got in at 4:05 and we were the 4th family to meet just Leia and R2. Hope this helps if you really HAVE to meet one of them and the schedule stays similar.


----------



## yulilin3

Guys Stephanie made the star wars page


----------



## d-r

delmar411 said:


> What weekend are you going? I have reservations for 4 each weekend, saturdays except for the last weekend that one is sunday, you can have one if you want it.



I would completely do that if you don't want one, but I am not sure how to do it.


----------



## loribird

I just saw a picture on instagram that was either a magic shot or aurasma, not sure which, of someone force pushing some storm troopers! If anyone comes across this, can you post where it is? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Itinkso

d-r said:


> I would completely do that if you don't want one, but I am not sure how to do it.


D-r,
If, by chance, the ADR exchange doesn't work for you, there will be characters at Rebel Hangar Monday through Thursday. @Berlioz70 confirmed characters on weekdays but no guarantee as to who will be there.


----------



## SalmonPink

RH and SOTS:

SOTS was wonderful, but it gets uncomfortably warm in the theatre, even more so than it was yesterday for Rebels. Take a drink. Seating was not fun for me and my bad back - really wanted to do Obi-Wan but there's no way I could manage two shows in one day in those seats.

Be aware SOTS ran 5 minutes long, and it took a good 5 minutes to get out of the theatre after. If you have an early RH reservation, be prepared to navigate your way over quickly.

Had a 4.15 RH reservation. Cantina band came out 4.30, they took a divide and conquer approach at first, but I saw them meeting later tables in teams. 20-30 minutes later a solo Jawa appeared. It was a speedy little thing, and skipped all the tables in our section. Watched it from across the restaurant and it only seemed to stop for tables with children. CMs couldn't give any info on character times. From various reports, looks like Rebels characters don't come out for at least the first hour. Didn't feel comfortable camping out at the table any longer to wait, but food was lovely. Got carbonite bucket, no problems. Some tables were ordering 4 or more at once. Lot of cupcakes to eat!


----------



## MooksterL1

loribird said:


> I just saw a picture on instagram that was either a magic shot or aurasma, not sure which, of someone force pushing some storm troopers! If anyone comes across this, can you post where it is? Thanks so much!!!


I saw this on Instagram!  It is awesome!! Hopefully someone knows.


----------



## lovingeire

For some reason all of my quotes magically disappeared! 

Biggest thing I noticed was that there are Ewoks out first thing in the am!!!!! We have an 8:15 Galactoc breakfast. Any chance we'll have time to do that meet prior. (had planned for after the parade originally.)


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm sure others could already speak to this, but I'll be there doing VIP tomorrow and can post as well...



Would definitely love to hear how it goes tomorrow with the VIP.


----------



## Nhebron

I have seen some pics of kiddos wearing face masks.  For some reason, I thought people couldn't wear masks at Disney?  Is it OK for my kiddo to wear his storm trooper mask?


----------



## yulilin3

@mamadragona what were you're kids wearing during the parade? We got pictures of the group and want to narrow it down


----------



## delmar411

d-r said:


> I would completely do that if you don't want one, but I am not sure how to do it.



PM me to coordinate a time for me to drop it and you to pick it up.


----------



## yulilin3

Nhebron said:


> I have seen some pics of kiddos wearing face masks.  For some reason, I thought people couldn't wear masks at Disney?  Is it OK for my kiddo to wear his storm trooper mask?


You can wear masks as long as it doesn't impair your line of vision


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

loribird said:


> I just saw a picture on instagram that was either a magic shot or aurasma, not sure which, of someone force pushing some storm troopers! If anyone comes across this, can you post where it is? Thanks so much!!!



Last year that was a magic shot with photo pass.


----------



## yulilin3

A line started to form for the premium package. It's 7:30. I don't think lining up is necessary for the package. @The Sunrise Student said there were enough tables last night


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

we looked for Luke and Leia multiple times in the Star Tours area today with no luck!  Did hear from people that they were out just not when we were there!

Saw Aurra Sing and Stormtroopers out near the old Backlot Tour area in the afternoon.

Someone told us the Jawas and Stormtroopers (might have said clonetroopers) rotate in the Darth's Mall line area.  We went to the mall early and did not see them.

working on our plan of attack for tomorrow.  We were planning on going to DHS 4 pm and later and doing other parks in the morning/ early afternoon but we still need Kit Fisto, Leia and Rex so it will come down to timing - also have a 5:35 RH ADR (deeply hoping to see Sabine and Ezra!!). 

Thanks to the many Disers who have come over to say "Hi"  DD and DH are now convinced I'm somehow famous - let's face it - it is pretty neat when your 15 year old thinks you're cool!


----------



## SalmonPink

It was so good to finally meet you in the Ahsoka line today after catching glimpses of you for the last few days, @Good Morning Dewdrop! So glad your youngling had such amazing experiences at the parade - she's so sweet and excited about SW, it's no surprise the characters remember her!


----------



## yulilin3

One vip dad and one dpp dad are making the line for the dpp area...it really isn't necessary.


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> One vip dad and one dpp dad are making the line for the dpp area...it really isn't necessary.



No that isnt needed. But maybe they are taking a rest under the guise of holding a spot. I know we were so worn out we just waited in the line.


----------



## bgg319

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> So the late ADR for the Galactic Breakfast is the BEST not only did we get all the normal character walk around but ALSO Boba Fett and Darth Vader were around for personal pics as well
> And now I present me with Greedo, a Stormtrooper and me with Boba
> 
> View attachment 96915 View attachment 96916 View attachment 96917
> 
> You can get second of anything you want as long as the kitchen is still serving the breakfast. Also the DBF traded a glow in the dark Ron and got an awesome gold necklace I traded in a glow in the dark bracelet and got a Band-Aid


What time was your ressie?  Great photos!


----------



## msmama

Just got back from our Jedi Mickey dinner. It was $$$$!!  I guess I never really bothered processing the cost until the waitress brought the check, lol. Still my son had a blast and I'd do it again. Interaction was great and food was surprisingly good too!  

Managed to ride store tours with a FP. The CMs seemed way overworked there. 

Asajj Ventress scared the **** outta my son which was lots of fun. Well, not so much for him (he was hiding behind me and she came up behind him and whispered "I'm right behind you."). The look of panic on his face was priceless. Watched her spend a lot of time with a tiny little princess too. 

The interactions with SW characters far surpass normal character meets, I'd say, though maybe that's because it's only day 2.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

SalmonPink said:


> It was so good to finally meet you in the Ahsoka line today after catching glimpses of you for the last few days, @Good Morning Dewdrop! So glad your youngling had such amazing experiences at the parade - she's so sweet and excited about SW, it's no surprise the characters remember her!


I am so glad you spoke up and said hello!  I'm terrible with names and faces but I love meeting new people!  It is so great to talk to fun people in line.  As I am sure many Disers have noticed DD is not shy...she is more than happy to talk to everyone about a Star Warsand many other subjects!


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Last year that was a magic shot with photo pass.


Is this the one by the coke bottles?

Any other Magic Shot locations this year?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

FYI all Boba Fett steins have new homes..meeting Delmar tomorrow with the last one.

I did talk to a manager type CM at the Prevy cocktail place (between Min and Bills and H&V). He told me that they had packed up the steins at Darths Mall and brought them over there because they were selling so quickly at that location.  Not sure if that is true but it was the only place that had them.  He said there was an Internet posting that the steins were at Backlot Express but they were not...(or so he said ..I did not check).   IF he was right Prevys might be the place to check if the unavailable steins sign goes up again.


----------



## OhioWDWDuo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What time?



Our reservation was for 5:05. Ezra and Sabine came around just before 6. We got pics but they're on DH's phone so will try to post later.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cluelyss said:


> Is this the one by the coke bottles?
> 
> Any other Magic Shot locations this year?



Last year there are two, the stormtroopers and one fighting Vader.  I think they're in different locations this year.  Someone posted yesterday there is a video one where Ezra and Sabine walk up.  Usually if you ask a photo pass person they'll let you know.


----------



## SalmonPink

I know it's been mentioned here over and over, but take the time when you can to escape the heat. After 11, you will find huge queues and filled tables at pretty much every quick service. Grab a drink from a cart and go to the Animation building for a sit down and a blast of AC. I totally admit I got so dazed I was just wandering from QS to QS, since that's usually where I head when I need a break and I was on autopilot, until my mum reminded me about Animation.


----------



## missastrocat

Steins were sold out at darts maul from at least 6:00 until 7:30.  They had signs outside and inside saying as such.  

Remember, if you want stormtroopers magic bands, go to x-wing collectibles Tomorrow meoning.  They have them
  Grotto did not.


----------



## missastrocat

Also, I'll be wearing a chewbacca tank top and mocked nose ears with a chewbacca bow.  Don't know if there is a group meeting tomorrow or not.


----------



## pld5

msmama said:


> Just got back from our Jedi Mickey dinner. It was $$$$!!  I guess I never really bothered processing the cost until the waitress brought the check, lol. Still my son had a blast and I'd do it again. Interaction was great and food was surprisingly good too!



Was the picture at the beginning with the Chipwoks?   Or with Jedi Mickey?    I have gone back and forth several times on doing this dinner so glad to hear about great interaction and food!


----------



## ethanwa

Just got this whole set of trading cards today in Darth's Mall. Set was given to me by a Cast Member who was handing out individuals. He gave me the set because of some extra magic from Disney.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Tltorrez said:


> @yulilin3's ledge was the perfect place to have a snack and watch fireworks.   Missed the pre-show but I'm happy to catch it on YouTube.





Where is the location of this ledge?  Can you share?
Thanks!


----------



## msmama

Cluelyss said:


> Is this the one by the coke bottles?
> 
> Any other Magic Shot locations this year?


 
Outside tattooine traders (on the way towards muppets area) they had Vader and force pushing storm troopers. Outside the front gate they had storm troopers walking into your photo. 



pld5 said:


> Was the picture at the beginning with the Chipwoks?   Or with Jedi Mickey?    I have gone back and forth several times on doing this dinner so glad to hear about great interaction and food!


 the pic at
The beginning was Jedi Mickey. I just realized I didn't get a card or anything for a free download though I have memory maker and it is on there.


----------



## Dugette

I'm admittedly 3 days and 60 pages behind, but just wanted to share what we found in our room when we returned tonight (taken at the Chewie Run yesterday).


----------



## HCinKC

Sadly, I am never going to catch up on nearly 50 pages. Here were our experiences...

Friday afternoon, got there about 3pm. We started with Clone Wars and got Ahsoka, Ventress, and Rex. There were some sprinkles, so they kept taking these guys in and out. It took much longer than it should have. The line was otherwise fairly fast moving. We decided to follow with a ride on ST while DH got into the Chewie line. I'd say Chewie took about an hour, and we got to meet Wicket with him! ODS and I got into the Luke & Leia line. This was pretty slow moving even though it wasn't that long. We met Yuli and her daughter here! We waited almost an hour and got Luke. Then we had dinner with Jedi Mickey etc. We were seated about 20 minutes after our ADR time. The food was pretty good, and the characters came by a bunch of times. I think there was previous mention of CMs grabbing cameras...no one grabbed ours. Afterwards, we snagged a fireworks spot in Yuli's recommended location. It did fill in, but it wasn't crowded. Plenty of space between the water and restaurants to watch. We were even able to see the jumbo torn across the water. Awesome fireworks show!

Saturday, we made it there around 8:15. We spent the whole day at HS. ODS and DH got back to the room around 7. We met Queen Amidala, Leia, Cody, Anakin, Shaak Ti and Mace together, Boba, Zam, Aurra, Stormtroopers, Jawa, Gamorrean Guard, Maul, Tusken. We missed Cantina Band, Jango, Kit Fisto, and clone troopes though we saw all of them around. We tried Kit 4-5 times, but he was only staying out for 15-20 minutes. The Council line moves slowly, but it is well shaded. We never caught it right for Kit. ODS decided he didn't care enough about Jango to wait again. I think it didn't help that the line was basically in full sun. We also skipped Vader since DH and ODS did the breakfast. ODS decided he didn't need to wait that long for an autograph. We also saw the parade, had D-Tech apps, went to Watto's Grotto, did the Lego build, got in three ST rides, and saw LMA. Oh yes, we had Rebels fps, but ODS decided he wasn't intersted.

We had planned to do RD this morning but just didn't make it. The baby had a miserable day Friday, and ODS and I were both tired from fireworks. So we missed the Stormtrooper show and signing up for PMC. If ODS changes his mind about the few he missed, we might go back for a bit tomorrow afternoon. Otherwise, we plan to catch a bit of F&G. We feel like we had a good run. We got pretty much everything done. And the crowds didn't seem too bad. I was certainly expecting much worse! We have RH on Tuesday to close out our trip. Hoping to see Ezra and Sabine, but it will be fun no matter. We have really enjoyed our SWW!


----------



## yulilin3

Special diet items at desert party


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Dugette said:


> View attachment 97031 I'm admittedly 3 days and 60 pages behind, but just wanted to share what we found in our room when we returned tonight (taken at the Chewie Run yesterday).


Wow how very cool!!


----------



## yulilin3

Dessert party it's great,photos to come
Thank you again @Barbara C


----------



## HCinKC

pld5 said:


> Was the picture at the beginning with the Chipwoks?   Or with Jedi Mickey?    I have gone back and forth several times on doing this dinner so glad to hear about great interaction and food!


Picture at the front is with Mickey. Everyone else, including the chipmunks, come around one at a time. They came by several times, so plenty of interaction. It is pricey, but the time saved was worth it for us.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Forgot to tell you all..this morning at the turnstiles we met a nice couple...turns out the girl was born the year DH and I got engaged!!  Hint we will celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary this December....I just had to laugh!

Also yesterday DD was photographed with Shaak Ti by the Disney blog folks....today they filmed her meeting Ahsoka!   Now chances are neither will make it onto the blog but still very cool that they picked her.  And we got 2 cool pins from the experience!

Ahsoka is so great she even remembered to ask if our puppy had a good birthday (puppy is named Ahsoka and her birthday was yesterday...we met Ahsoka yesterday and told her about the puppy).  What an amazing memory I mean she meets a ton of people each day and she remembered a lot of details from our meeting!  Magical I tell you..simply magical!


----------



## Teamanderson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Every drink we've tried is tasty, so we're building our collection! We're 3 adults, 2 kids, and we're collecting cubes with both alcoholic and non alcoholic drinks. But I'm partial to the alcoholic ones...
> 
> View attachment 96959


They won't run out of these before weekend 4 will they?!! I need them all lol


----------



## CindySwims

Are the chocolate chip cookies gluten  free? Is there ice cream? The cookies will be enough to make DS happy. Thanks for posting special diet items. I like to prepare my 7 year old in advance when possible about which food is ok for him.
(I'm referring to the dessert party food pics)


----------



## marsh0013

Teamanderson said:


> They won't run out of these before weekend 4 will they?!! I need them all lol



Last year, we went weekend 5 and they had none of the special cubes left.  Super disappointing.  Hopefully they planned better this year.


----------



## Cynister

Last minute packing this weekend. All of these pictures & stories from everyone's experiences this weekend are fantastic! Made last minute modifications to our Mickey bottle holders (left) for Yoda & R2-D2 (right).


----------



## Mrs D

Mrs D said:


> I'm going to cancel a 6/5 galactic breakfast @ Sci Fi 9:10am for 2 ppl. PM if you'd like to coordinate.


This reservation has been secured by a DISer![GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## stasijane

I like the way you think.


----------



## stasijane

*


----------



## ethanwa

If anyone is done with their "Premium Feel The Force" package, I'd love to buy your lanyard off you for my Star Wars Weekends collection. If anyone has an extra, please let me know. Note that I only need the Premium one.... not the Deluxe Premium.

Also, do the VIP people get lanyards?

And do the Star Wars breakfast and dinners get their own themed Photopass cards?


----------



## moobar25

Cynister said:


> Last minute packing this weekend. All of these pictures & stories from everyone's experiences this weekend are fantastic! Made last minute modifications to our Mickey bottle holders (left) for Yoda & R2-D2 (right).



Those look cool. How does the bottle fit in there? Can you post a picture?


----------



## LATJLP

pixeydust said:


> For the price, we thought we would get to keep the Han Solo bucket and the cupcakes had already been demolished at that point! Waitress asked if we would think of taking other serving pieces we liked in a restaurant...rather put us in our place!



I wonder if she wanted to keep them for herself.


----------



## stasijane

That is to funny. I definitely  have more Star wars outfits than days to wear them. But I don't get to go all out with my outfits very often so this is a special occasion. 

I think I'm having mobile issues. Lol, I swear I quoted someone but it looks like I'm just talking to myself.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

I think I am going to need a SWW withdrawal support group after this weekend!


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I think I am going to need a SWW withdrawal support group after this weekend!



No need for withdrawal. You can just discuss and plan with those of us going next year It's almost like being there.


----------



## SalmonPink

Wow, in room at Coronado Springs right now, and I can hear the Feel the Force fireworks loud and clear - heck, feels like they're even louder like this than they were last night when we were in the park!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I keep buying more clothes.  We're only going for two days!

I would like to remind everyone going Weekend V that I do have 4 FP+s for Frank Oz on both Saturday and Sunday that I made just in case they were all distributed by the time the 30 day window opened.  I successfully "transferred" my Friday FP+s to @tlh0726, so I know it can be done.  PM me if you're interested.  We're not going Weekend V, I only reserved them because I could when my 60 day window opened specifically to hand off to anyone on this thread who might have been shut out.


----------



## Cynister

moobar25 said:


> Those look cool. How does the bottle fit in there? Can you post a picture?


The top of the bottle goes in the round hole in the Mickey head. Like this.


----------



## Teamanderson

delmar411 said:


> What weekend are you going? I have reservations for 4 each weekend, saturdays except for the last weekend that one is sunday, you can have one if you want it.


If the one you might give away was not taken, I'd love a RH for weekend 4. But if someone before me has asked for it Definitely let them have it! I just wanted to get my name on the list


----------



## moobar25

Cynister said:


> The top of the bottle goes in the round hole in the Mickey head. Like this.



That's pretty nifty. Thank you for posting. Where did you get these?


----------



## lovingeire

ethanwa said:


> Just got this whole set of trading cards today in Darth's Mall. Set was given to me by a Cast Member who was handing out individuals. He gave me the set because of some extra magic from Disney.



My son is an avid Cars fan as well so we will have to look for these! Cars and Star Wars=little boy heaven!



ethanwa said:


> If anyone is done with their "Premium Feel The Force" package, I'd love to buy your lanyard off you for my Star Wars Weekends collection. If anyone has an extra, please let me know. Note that I only need the Premium one.... not the Deluxe Premium.
> 
> Also, do the VIP people get lanyards?
> 
> And do the Star Wars breakfast and dinners get their own themed Photopass cards?



We are doing the Premium FtF package weekend IV. If you're still looking for one I'm happy to pass one of ours along. No charge, just to help in completing your collection! (I'm pretty sure we can part with one out of our 4-5.) 

ETA: we will likely have extra autograph cards if they are given out at the meals as well.


----------



## Teamanderson

Dugette said:


> View attachment 97031 I'm admittedly 3 days and 60 pages behind, but just wanted to share what we found in our room when we returned tonight (taken at the Chewie Run yesterday).


We do not have the photo pass but considering it now! Did you have to order the picture and have it sent to your room?


----------



## Teamanderson

Cynister said:


> Last minute packing this weekend. All of these pictures & stories from everyone's experiences this weekend are fantastic! Made last minute modifications to our Mickey bottle holders (left) for Yoda & R2-D2 (right).


Where do you get the Mickey holders?


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

marsh0013 said:


> Last year, we went weekend 5 and they had none of the special cubes left.  Super disappointing.  Hopefully they planned better this year.


Us too it was a bummer!  We go week IV too


----------



## Teamanderson

GrumpyBa*D said:


> Us too it was a bummer!  We go week IV too


Oh no! Hope they have them weekend IV too!


----------



## hultrain

Still hoping for a Galactic Breakfast ADR for 5/29. If anyone's planning on cancelling one,please pm me


----------



## JayLeeJay

I had a very good SWW day considering I decided a few days ago that I would be going today. I arrived a little before 1 and had to leave around 4. I got the last passholder poster and was then able to get all of the merchandise I wanted except for the AT AT pin which was already sold out. They also seemed to be running low on 2XL size shirts - plenty of S, M, and 3XL, with slightly fewer L and XL. Lines for the shops weren't too bad. I also found a Jawa outside Darth's Mall. The Jawa wanted two of my items, a bouncy ball and a lady bug jumping popper. Here is what I got in return




In his bag he also had bottles of water, rubber bands, and other small items I could not see. There were quite a few people around me when I started trading and most seemed surprised about what was going on. I enjoyed it and the interaction was really fun.

I also got a few photos with roaming characters. My real Star Wars days are next weekend but this was enough to get me and my boyfriend even more excited.


----------



## Dugette

Teamanderson said:


> We do not have the photo pass but considering it now! Did you have to order the picture and have it sent to your room?


We didn't do anything and this was a total surprise. Posted because I wasn't sure if it was a rare magic moment or just something they're doing. We do have Memory Maker, though.


----------



## jbc18

Hey guys, I'm a Disney Annual Passholder, and I'm sure you guys know about the posters available for us each weekend.  Well, I couldn't make it to this weekend, but I'll be at every other weekend, so I'd like to complete the set by getting the Yoda poster for this first weekend.  I'd be willing to buy the poster from somebody, or trade them for one from another weekend (I'll be getting multiples since I have multiple passes).  If anyone would like to help me out, just PM me, and then we'll take care of business on Facebook.


----------



## Itinkso

jbc18 said:


> Hey guys, I'm a Disney Annual Passholder, and I'm sure you guys know about the posters available for us each weekend.  Well, I couldn't make it to this weekend, but I'll be at every other weekend, so I'd like to complete the set by getting the Yoda poster for this first weekend.  I'd be willing to buy the poster from somebody, or trade them for one from another weekend (I'll be getting multiples since I have multiple passes).  If anyone would like to help me out, just PM me, and then we'll take care of business on Facebook.


Trades are taking place on the Roll Call thread. The link is in yulilin's signature - my iPhone won't let me copy/paste the link...


----------



## Grumpy247365

A question for the people who signed up for the FTF package: How long did it take to get your credentials? Is the process pretty quick? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jbc18

Alright sounds good! Sorry about that, I usually follow this thread so I figured this would be a good place. I'll go there though


----------



## Teamanderson

Dugette said:


> We didn't do anything and this was a total surprise. Posted because I wasn't sure if it was a rare magic moment or just something they're doing. We do have Memory Maker, though.


That's awesome!! What a nice surprise!


----------



## Teamanderson

JayLeeJay said:


> I had a very good SWW day considering I decided a few days ago that I would be going today. I arrived a little before 1 and had to leave around 4. I got the last passholder poster and was then able to get all of the merchandise I wanted except for the AT AT pin which was already sold out. They also seemed to be running low on 2XL size shirts - plenty of S, M, and 3XL, with slightly fewer L and XL. Lines for the shops weren't too bad. I also found a Jawa outside Darth's Mall. The Jawa wanted two of my items, a bouncy ball and a lady bug jumping popper. Here is what I got in return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In his bag he also had bottles of water, rubber bands, and other small items I could not see. There were quite a few people around me when I started trading and most seemed surprised about what was going on. I enjoyed it and the interaction was really fun.
> 
> I also got a few photos with roaming characters. My real Star Wars days are next weekend but this was enough to get me and my boyfriend even more excited.


Very cool! My 5 year old drew them Jawas some pictures to trade- I hope they like them because my son may cry if not, he worked so hard and put his heart into them


----------



## Teamanderson

Are you all just using the dis boards website or the app? I've been trying to download the app but it won't work


----------



## hiroMYhero

Teamanderson said:


> Are you all just using the dis boards website or the app? I've been trying to download the app but it won't work


The app no longer exists. You need to use your browser/website.


----------



## Teamanderson

hiroMYhero said:


> The app no longer exists. You need to use your browser/website.


Ok thanks. I kept trying to download and an error message pops up and says it hasn't been updated since 2013.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Teamanderson said:


> Ok thanks. I kept trying to download and an error message pops up and says it hasn't been updated since 2013.


And, DISboards doesn't work all that well on mobile devices. Editing and correcting typos is difficult.


----------



## Cynister

moobar25 said:


> That's pretty nifty. Thank you for posting. Where did you get these?





Teamanderson said:


> Where do you get the Mickey holders?



The plain Mickey holders (the one on the left of the picture) I believe we got at Epcot during our last trip. I believe it was at one of the large stores in the Future world area. I modified them by adding quick release clips. I used a wide Yoda shoelace & an R2-D2 lanyard.


----------



## wendypooh

*


----------



## jeanneg4of4

I have
*Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine *
    Sunday, May 31 @4:55 PM for 4
*50's Prime Time Café*
    Sunday, May 31 @6:25 PM for 4
*Tusker House Restaurant*
    Monday, June 1 @ 8:05 AM for 4
    Wednesday, June 3@ 8:10A
I will be releasing them Sunday evening if no takers


----------



## soniam

wendypooh said:


> did anyone ever say where yulilins ledge for viewing the parade is??



The ledge for fireworks is by Min & Bill's on Echo Lake. I don't know if there's a ledge for the parade.


----------



## mamadragona

Disclaimer:
Not going to try to keep up with posts.  I'll go back and read.  Phone died early pm.  My only regret was no pictures the rest of the night. 

Parade - I was in the last row of the padawan parents. DH i think wore his googy hat, DS wore a pluto cap, DD had pigtails. While in prep or starting walk  we saw pretty much ever major character and voice actor.  It was also videoed for a WDW preschool age promo. DS said he felt special.  

Kids loved TSMM.  DD chickened out on ST. Frozen was great to cool off in the afternoon.  Indiana Jones was packed at 4 and DD got scared even though we had watched it on YouTube prior. Never did Lego build, but did make lightsabers.  DS got a double Darth Maul, which is now his favorite bad guy.  Both sides light up now.  $39.95 double, single $22.95.  Kids wouldn't tolerate anything with a line. Honey I Shrunk the kids was great in the AM, but too packed and hot after lunch.  Kids did play there for an hour, but I thought they were on the verge of heat stroke until I could get them into Frozen.

Kids LOVED Jedi Mickey dinner.  They had chocolate soy milk -yay! The chef took us around and showed us everything dairy free, then gave the kids Tofutti ice cream and Enjoy life chocolate chip cookies from the back for dessert.  Characters don't sign, but we got a signature card.  server made sure we had seen all characters before we left. We also got placemat paper light sabers.  Chip had a paper light saber war with DS. BTW, we checked in early, which was a really good idea for distractable food eaters and they were taking walk ins (4:30).

RH was running a little slow. No walk ups left. Got there late. ADR was 7:50 or 7:55, but Obi Wan didn't get out until 7:45 or7:50  and the great PP seating were some of the last to exit. Plus pee stop.  Got to RH 7:55.  Seated about 8:10, Waitress 8:15 ish. One drink, one appetizer - Darth Maul Hummous - took 45 min from start to end. No characters until about 8:55.  Traded with a jawa just as I was signing the check, then left. AC on high indoors.  DH loved it, kids and I were cold.

PP dessert party. Got there a little after 9.  packed.  Hung out in back near bar. Imposed on a nice lady to rest my food on her table. Ended up great choice.  Room for my son in the back to ninja dance with lightsaber. He was really feeling it. DS didn't like the strawberry Popsicles from the parade (we found a cart right after the parade that honored our FtF credentials) so he asked the ice cream guy ( can you believe after Jedi Mickey and RH, he was still hungry????). Ice cream guy got CM who brought over awesome chef.  He brought a fruit plate, earned a hug from DS, and then came back with those Enjoy Life chocolate chip cookies.  I think I had no desserts, but 3 Jedi Mind Tricks, lol.

I was a little under trees for fireworks, but with extra space could sit with the kids and watch.  Just awesome.

Best.Day.Ever.  my kids voted SWW at HS better than MK.  Okay. Must sleep now. Epcot tomorrow.


----------



## julluvsdisney

Those of you that have already done the deluxe package did you think it was worth it? Specifically the desert party? Was it packed? did you get enough deserts and drinks ?  We have this booked and I just wanted to make sure it wasnt going to be a let down!  TIA!


----------



## mamadragona

soniam said:


> No need for withdrawal. You can just discuss and plan with those of us going next year It's almost like being there.



Oh dear lord, I cannot afford this next year.  However, do you think Avatar land will be open by this time in 2017?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Teamanderson said:


> They won't run out of these before weekend 4 will they?!! I need them all lol





marsh0013 said:


> Last year, we went weekend 5 and they had none of the special cubes left.  Super disappointing.  Hopefully they planned better this year.



I hope they don't run out - they're really cute. We have two kids, so we're stopping our collection at two of each (Death Star, milenium falcon, x-wing from RH) for them to save.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> One vip dad and one dpp dad are making the line for the dpp area...it really isn't necessary.


So it's really not worth lining up much ahead of time for the VIP dessert party, then? We can really expect that much space and free tables? What time would you suggest, @yulilin3?


----------



## Kaschper

loribird said:


> I just saw a picture on instagram that was either a magic shot or aurasma, not sure which, of someone force pushing some storm troopers! If anyone comes across this, can you post where it is? Thanks so much!!!



We ran into the photographer next to the spot for boba fett.  There is a red gate just to the right if you are looking at boba's spot.  The indication you have the right photographer is he has a lightsaber.  He did two shots, 1) you hold up a lightsaber and the image is of you fighting Vader. 2) you hold you hands out in a push and the image  is of two trooper being "forced" away.  We have MM if that made any difference I don't know.

Also we ran into Jawas outside the Back Lot Express, they might have been going to Darth's Mall.


----------



## pixeydust

Grumpy247365 said:


> A question for the people who signed up for the FTF package: How long did it take to get your credentials? Is the process pretty quick? Thanks in advance.


Very fast, took about 2 or 3 minutes - we arrived at 10:30 to get our credentials and still had an unobstructed viewing area for the parade! Also, our area was really well monitored by cast members who quickly pounced on anyone without credentials.



julluvsdisney said:


> Those of you that have already done the deluxe package did you think it was worth it? Specifically the desert party? Was it packed? did you get enough deserts and drinks ?  We have this booked and I just wanted to make sure it wasnt going to be a let down!  TIA!


It was really packed, there are plenty of deserts and drinks but desserts were just so-so and non-alcoholic drinks were just apple and pomegranate lemonade, water, teabags & hot water and coffee.


----------



## coluk003

pixeydust said:


> Very fast, took about 2 or 3 minutes - we arrived at 10:30 to get our credentials and still had an unobstructed viewing area for the parade! Also, our area was really well monitored by cast members who quickly pounced on anyone without credentials.
> 
> 
> It was really packed, there are plenty of deserts and drinks but desserts were just so-so and non-alcoholic drinks were just apple and pomegranate lemonade, water, teabags & hot water and coffee.



Which ftf package did you have?


----------



## Itinkso

pixeydust said:


> Very fast, took about 2 or 3 minutes - we arrived at 10:30 to get our credentials and still had an unobstructed viewing area for the parade! Also, our area was really well monitored by cast members who quickly pounced on anyone without credentials.
> 
> 
> It was really packed, there are plenty of deserts and drinks but desserts were just so-so and non-alcoholic drinks were just apple and pomegranate lemonade, water, teabags & hot water and coffee.


Did you get your Han popcorn bucket?


----------



## soniam

mamadragona said:


> Oh dear lord, I cannot afford this next year.  However, do you think Avatar land will be open by this time in 2017?



I don't know when Pandora is supposed to open. I know it's sometime in 2017. It's too far out to tell yet. I think the TSMM and Soarin' expansions and Froway stuff are supposed to be open next year.

You don't have to actually go next year. Just enjoy the ramblings of other planners. I have found it most enjoyable this year.


----------



## Koh1977

jeanneg4of4 said:


> I have
> *Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine *
> Sunday, May 31 @4:55 PM for 4
> *50's Prime Time Café*
> Sunday, May 31 @6:25 PM for 4
> *Tusker House Restaurant*
> Monday, June 1 @ 8:05 AM for 4
> Wednesday, June 3@ 8:10A
> I will be releasing them Sunday evening if no takers



would LOVE the Jedi Mickey if it hasn't already been taken!


----------



## RebelScumRunner

There is a load of chatter about the morning "Chewie Run" (seriously, there needs to be shirts made for it) and how to successfully put yourself into the best position to meet him in the most expedient manner.  As a big Star Wars fan this next statement may sound like blasphemy, but, I don't have Chewie at the top of our 'must see' list, instead, it is Vader, Asokha, and Boba Fett.  From what I understand, Vader's line can become nearly as long as Chewie's.  What time does Vader show up?  What is the best strategy to see him? 

I mean, if Chewie happens, then awesome (especially of the Ewoks are with him), but our local AAA baseball team had a Star Wars night last week.  The players wore Carbonite Solo inspired jerseys and members of the 501st wandered the park.  Chewie was also in attendance and we were able to beat everybody to get to him.  The dude was legit!  I still can't believe how good he looked...seriously, I look at the picture and think, "wow, I can't believe how good he looks."  He even had a mouth that moved and emitted Chewbacca growls and scowls and laughs.  The only drawback is 1. It's not actually in Disney  2.  The nice scenic Endor forest isn't behind us  3. No Ewoks   

Anyway.  This post was meant to be about seeing Vader.  Sorry if I digressed....


----------



## Koh1977

autograph card at the Sci Fi breakfast - does it have both Vader and Fett on it?  would REALLY like to not have to stand in line for Vader too to get an autograph, but he IS DD's favorite…


----------



## soniam

RebelScumRunner said:


> There is a load of chatter about the morning "Chewie Run" (seriously, there needs to be shirts made for it) and how to successfully put yourself into the best position to meet him in the most expedient manner.  As a big Star Wars fan this next statement may sound like blasphemy, but, I don't have Chewie at the top of our 'must see' list, instead, it is Vader, Asokha, and Boba Fett.  From what I understand, Vader's line can become nearly as long as Chewie's.  What time does Vader show up?  What is the best strategy to see him?
> 
> I mean, if Chewie happens, then awesome (especially of the Ewoks are with him), but our local AAA baseball team had a Star Wars night last week.  The players wore Carbonite Solo inspired jerseys and members of the 501st wandered the park.  Chewie was also in attendance and we were able to beat everybody to get to him.  The dude was legit!  I still can't believe how good he looked...seriously, I look at the picture and think, "wow, I can't believe how good he looks."  He even had a mouth that moved and emitted Chewbacca growls and scowls and laughs.  The only drawback is 1. It's not actually in Disney  2.  The nice scenic Endor forest isn't behind us  3. No Ewoks
> 
> Anyway.  This post was meant to be about seeing Vader.  Sorry if I digressed....



I can't help too much on Vader. I know he gets busy. Is there anything on the first page about Vader? It is kept up-to-date. Yulilin commented about her wait for Vader somewhere on the pages for today or yesterday. Kenny the Pirate or Josh (easyWDW) may have updated for this year too. I know that some people were knocking out Vader and Fett with the character breakfast, but Chewie doesn't show up to those. Good luck.


----------



## RebelScumRunner

Sorry if I have question after question.  I'm working a midnight shift...alone...so planning and reading this forum has been helpful.

Family and I will be going for Weekend V....

I want the Han popcorn bucket and a glowing drink thingy like the Falcon.  Since I am going weekend V, odds I'll have to purchase these of Ebay are.......

I read that the cube things were gone last year.  At the same point, last year, were the popcorn bucket and stein gone also?


----------



## soniam

Koh1977 said:


> autograph card at the Sci Fi breakfast - does it have both Vader and Fett on it?  would REALLY like to not have to stand in line for Vader too to get an autograph, but he IS DD's favorite…



I have seen pictures of the autograph card with Fett and Vader. However, I don't know if they were passing that out to everyone or someone who specifically asked. I know they are not signing at the breakfast.


----------



## soniam

RebelScumRunner said:


> Sorry if I have question after question.  I'm working a midnight shift...alone...so planning and reading this forum has been helpful.
> 
> Family and I will be going for Weekend V....
> 
> I want the Han popcorn bucket and a glowing drink thingy like the Falcon.  Since I am going weekend V, odds I'll have to purchase these of Ebay are.......
> 
> I read that the cube things were gone last year.  At the same point, last year, were the popcorn bucket and stein gone also?



I have read that the popcorn buckets and steins were still available. I think they are even reusing some of the steins from last year. However, I think this year's are more popular. Plus, they seem to be having supply issues with the Fett steins. You might be able to get a friendly DISser to get one for you. I won't be going until next year, or I would offer.


----------



## RebelScumRunner

soniam said:


> I can't help too much on Vader. I know he gets busy. Is there anything on the first page about Vader? Yulilin commented out her wait for Vader somewhere on the pages for today or yesterday. It is kept up to date. Kenny the Pirate or Josh (easyWDW) may have updated for this year too. I know that some people were knocking out Vader and Fett with the character breakfast, but Chewie doesn't show up to those. Good luck.


 
It was Yulilin's post about seeing Vader that urged me to inquire more about it.  She did see Chewie first, and if I recall waiting roughly an hour for Vader.  I'm wondering if there's a post RD strategy to get to Vader and knock him off our list quickly.  I've been reading this forum so much over the last 2 days I forgot to follow up with Kenny the Pirate.  Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## RebelScumRunner

soniam said:


> I have read that the popcorn buckets and steins were still available. I think they are even reusing some of the steins from last year. However, I think this year's are more popular. Plus, they seem to be having supply issues with the Fett steins. You might be able to get a friendly DISser to get one for you. I won't be going until next year, or I would offer.


 
Thanks.  The popcorn bucket is the biggie for me, so, that gives me a little hope.  I'm not holding my breath for the Boba-Steins to be available after what I've been reading.  However, if it's true that they have last years, I'm actually pretty excited because I really like them, more than the Fett.  Again, if they last


----------



## Itinkso

RebelScumRunner said:


> There is a load of chatter about the morning "Chewie Run" (seriously, there needs to be shirts made for it) and how to successfully put yourself into the best position to meet him in the most expedient manner.  As a big Star Wars fan this next statement may sound like blasphemy, but, I don't have Chewie at the top of our 'must see' list, instead, it is Vader, Asokha, and Boba Fett.  From what I understand, Vader's line can become nearly as long as Chewie's.  What time does Vader show up?  What is the best strategy to see him?
> 
> I mean, if Chewie happens, then awesome (especially of the Ewoks are with him), but our local AAA baseball team had a Star Wars night last week.  The players wore Carbonite Solo inspired jerseys and members of the 501st wandered the park.  Chewie was also in attendance and we were able to beat everybody to get to him.  The dude was legit!  I still can't believe how good he looked...seriously, I look at the picture and think, "wow, I can't believe how good he looks."  He even had a mouth that moved and emitted Chewbacca growls and scowls and laughs.  The only drawback is 1. It's not actually in Disney  2.  The nice scenic Endor forest isn't behind us  3. No Ewoks
> 
> Anyway.  This post was meant to be about seeing Vader.  Sorry if I digressed....


8:00a had been posted for all morning characters. Mid-day, the wait for Vader was over an hour... yulilin waited 70 minutes in line.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

RebelScumRunner said:


> There is a load of chatter about the morning "Chewie Run" (seriously, there needs to be shirts made for it) and how to successfully put yourself into the best position to meet him in the most expedient manner.  As a big Star Wars fan this next statement may sound like blasphemy, but, I don't have Chewie at the top of our 'must see' list, instead, it is Vader, Asokha, and Boba Fett.  From what I understand, Vader's line can become nearly as long as Chewie's.  What time does Vader show up?  What is the best strategy to see him?



Vader is just as busy as Chewie, and I actually think more of the general public make their way to him than to Chewie at RD.  Vader comes out at 8:00 and if he's your priority, you'll want to make your way to his line ASAP.


----------



## Itinkso

RebelScumRunner said:


> Sorry if I have question after question.  I'm working a midnight shift...alone...so planning and reading this forum has been helpful.
> 
> Family and I will be going for Weekend V....
> 
> I want the Han popcorn bucket and a glowing drink thingy like the Falcon.  Since I am going weekend V, odds I'll have to purchase these of Ebay are.......
> 
> I read that the cube things were gone last year.  At the same point, last year, were the popcorn bucket and stein gone also?


We went the very last day of SWW V and the Trooper stein and Vader popcorn bucket were still available. No glow cubes because that's what I had wanted. DH kept asking if I wanted the stein or bucket, and no, I didn't.


----------



## xApril

I ended up sleeping in until 5am so I got to the park around 6:30 or so and made the line for Tiya. Got a return time of 5:25-5:40. When I went over there, the whole process was a lot of waiting. I went in at 5:25 for the autograph and didn't take my photo with her until 6:10. She was super sweet though and I know she definitely got a lot of birthday wishes since the attendants were reminding us in line that it was her birthday.

Saw Stars of the Saga again, some different stuff from Friday so that was nice. Saw Obi-Wan and Beyond again as well.

We went and looked at the Rebel Hangar décor during the day. I'll probably end up eating there at some point. I'm sick right now, so I'm going to wait until I get my sense of taste fully back.

I was able to get my Boba Fett stein from the stand that has frozen drinks, right over by Hollywood & Vine near Echo Lake. It seems Watto's Grotto ran out and they were the only ones that had it. Word quickly got around though and the line was super long and it seemed they ran out sometime in the 3pm hour. Hopefully it is a fast restock.

I am exhausted now and ready for next weekend. Hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## RebelScumRunner

Itinkso said:


> 8:00a had been posted for all morning characters. Mid-day, the wait for Vader was over an hour... yulilin waited 70 minutes in line.


 


jtowntoflorida said:


> Vader is just as busy as Chewie, and I actually think more of the general public make their way to him than to Chewie at RD. Vader comes out at 8:00 and if he's your priority, you'll want to make your way to his line ASAP


 

This is precisely the information I was looking for.  Thank you.  My strategy is to be drawn to the dark side and not let the allure of Chewie pull me in as I pass by the turn off for his line (if i'm looking at the map correctly).  My daughter is getting tossed onto my shoulders at RD so we can hustle on over.  I'm looking at a pretty incredible map Kenny the Pirate put up on his site...very helpful.

Thanks again.


----------



## loribird

Kaschper said:


> We ran into the photographer next to the spot for boba fett.  There is a red gate just to the right if you are looking at boba's spot.  The indication you have the right photographer is he has a lightsaber.  He did two shots, 1) you hold up a lightsaber and the image is of you fighting Vader. 2) you hold you hands out in a push and the image  is of two trooper being "forced" away.  We have MM if that made any difference I don't know.
> 
> Also we ran into Jawas outside the Back Lot Express, they might have been going to Darth's Mall.



Thanks so much for this! I did the shot with Vader last year. But this year I am dressing up and would love the stormtrooper shot!


----------



## loribird

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I hope they don't run out - they're really cute. We have two kids, so we're stopping our collection at two of each (Death Star, milenium falcon, x-wing from RH) for them to save.



I really hope they don't run out! I'm going weekend IV. It might be a "vacation ruined" moment for me. Especially wanting one of the X wings!


----------



## williamscm3

Does Darth Maul sign autographs?


----------



## stasijane

I already expect afternoon showers, but is this how the weather channel shows that or should I pack my rain boots also? lol.


----------



## yulilin3

CindySwims said:


> Are the chocolate chip cookies gluten  free? Is there ice cream? The cookies will be enough to make DS happy. Thanks for posting special diet items. I like to prepare my 7 year old in advance when possible about which food is ok for him.
> (I'm referring to the dessert party food pics)


chocolate chips are gluten and dairy free. And yes there's also ice cream, same from the packages



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So it's really not worth lining up much ahead of time for the VIP dessert party, then? We can really expect that much space and free tables? What time would you suggest, @yulilin3?


Really not needed, they let us in at 8:30pm and the majority of the people didn't start showing up until about 8:50 and still then I feel that everyone had a table. This is on the DPP/VIP side



RebelScumRunner said:


> There is a load of chatter about the morning "Chewie Run" (seriously, there needs to be shirts made for it) and how to successfully put yourself into the best position to meet him in the most expedient manner.  As a big Star Wars fan this next statement may sound like blasphemy, but, I don't have Chewie at the top of our 'must see' list, instead, it is Vader, Asokha, and Boba Fett.  From what I understand, Vader's line can become nearly as long as Chewie's.  What time does Vader show up?  What is the best strategy to see him?
> 
> I mean, if Chewie happens, then awesome (especially of the Ewoks are with him), but our local AAA baseball team had a Star Wars night last week.  The players wore Carbonite Solo inspired jerseys and members of the 501st wandered the park.  Chewie was also in attendance and we were able to beat everybody to get to him.  The dude was legit!  I still can't believe how good he looked...seriously, I look at the picture and think, "wow, I can't believe how good he looks."  He even had a mouth that moved and emitted Chewbacca growls and scowls and laughs.  The only drawback is 1. It's not actually in Disney  2.  The nice scenic Endor forest isn't behind us  3. No Ewoks
> 
> Anyway.  This post was meant to be about seeing Vader.  Sorry if I digressed....


There are 2 priority characters during SWW, if you have 2 days you can do Vader one day and Chewie the next. Best strategy for Vader go straight down Hollywood Blvd and head towards TSMM, past TSMM you'll find his line. IVader comes out at 8am. The reason I chose to do Chewie first is that he takes a 2 hour break to prep for parade and Vander meets continuosly even during the parade



RebelScumRunner said:


> Sorry if I have question after question.  I'm working a midnight shift...alone...so planning and reading this forum has been helpful.
> 
> Family and I will be going for Weekend V....
> 
> I want the Han popcorn bucket and a glowing drink thingy like the Falcon.  Since I am going weekend V, odds I'll have to purchase these of Ebay are.......
> 
> I read that the cube things were gone last year.  At the same point, last year, were the popcorn bucket and stein gone also?


Last year they had Vader buckets all thru out, the stormtrooper stein sold out weekend 1 and they had them back by weekend 3. Glow cubes sold out weekend 3 I believe



williamscm3 said:


> Does Darth Maul sign autographs?


All characters sign autograph with the exception of R2D2 and C3PO (If they ever show up this year) All the roaming characters sign autographs as well


----------



## SalmonPink

RebelScumRunner said:


> This is precisely the information I was looking for.  Thank you.  My strategy is to be drawn to the dark side and not let the allure of Chewie pull me in as I pass by the turn off for his line (if i'm looking at the map correctly).  My daughter is getting tossed onto my shoulders at RD so we can hustle on over.  I'm looking at a pretty incredible map Kenny the Pirate put up on his site...very helpful.
> 
> Thanks again.



Did the Vader run yesterday, and Good Morning Dewdrop ended up being first in line. At the turnstiles, stay closer to the right. Then follow the crowd up the street, where you're held for the stormtrooper preshow, staying right. I didn't get on to the pavement at the right, was on the street, just as far over as I could get.

When the rope drops, follow the crowd to the right, there'll be ropes guiding you, you won't be able to cut straight down by the stage, you'll need to go where directed. There will be a big crowd, but a good chunk of them are heading for TSMM. Let them branch off, keep going, Vader will be ahead of you at the old entrance to the backlit tour.

It's a deceptively long walk, and with a little one on your shoulders you obviously won't be able to go too fast, but if you start close to the preshow rope and walk at a steady pace you could easily cut an hour off the potential afternoon wait time. Good luck!


----------



## MooksterL1

soniam said:


> I have read that the popcorn buckets and steins were still available. I think they are even reusing some of the steins from last year. However, I think this year's are more popular. Plus, they seem to be having supply issues with the Fett steins. You might be able to get a friendly DISser to get one for you. I won't be going until next year, or I would offer.


The Boba stein is already on eBay for a ridiculous amount!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

LumosQ102 said:


> Here's an odd question for you all - since when does Darth Goofy wear trousers? Just watching the parade from yesterday (I'm not attending until weekend 3) and, no red boxers. His legs are encased in shiny trousers. What happened?
> '


 
I heard that too!  Makes me sad! haha!


----------



## yulilin3

Now I know how you guys feel coming back and having thread thru 20 pages...sheesh.
Ok, day 2 impressions
Arrived at DHS around 9:30am, no bag check line or tapstile line, that was nice. 
Went straight to the DPP podium to check in. Got our badges with no wait around 9:35am.
Saw the whole area was in the sun but there a little roped of square on the Sid's side that was in shade, after talking to some friends who were also doing that package we wrangled a manager and explained that we were not going to wait in the sun for over an hour and he just let us inside the shaded square. Now I know this square is used for wheelchair viewing but I guess management just came to realize that the spot selected for the DPP was in the sun all the time (smh) anyways in the square were my friends and 3 other DISers and their family so it was really fun to just chat and made the hour go very quickly, I kept looking across the street and our fellow DPP people were in the sun, baking. You could see managers come out of backstage and just try and figure out what to do for the next couple of weekends. We did ask a CM why they don't just put umbrellas and she said, one was for safety and two because it would block the view of people standing behind.
The parade spot was perfect, we got to see everyone coming out of the gates, yelled and cheered for @The Sunrise Student and Mr.Sunshine  that was pretty cool, she kept it together the whole time but I saw a twinkle in her eye 
got to follow behind and CM did an awesome job of keeping the DPP separate from the rest of the guests, got front spots for the welcome show.
Had a lovely meet with DISers at ABC Commissary. Seriously if you plan on eating after the parade pick a qs and head there as fast as possible, the lines go all the way out the door by 11:45am 
Off to the shows with our handy dandy DPP badge. fp line for shows are mostly in the shade, packages and VIP are mostly in the shade but the standby line is brutal, almost all of it in the sun. If there's a show you must see plan on getting there at the very least an hour early.
Rebels was fun, love the new things they added, it was Tiya's birthday yesterday so we all got to sing HB to her
The CM control the lines very well, the VIP, and package area are roped off so no worries , the fp line can pretty much chose anywhere to the left of the stage and above the sound booth. Standy take the right of the stage and stands in the back
Out of the show we headed inside ToT ride exit to cool off and relax a bit. SotS lines, again with the DPP badge was awesome, we waited only about 5 minutes before we went inside. This time we chose not to sit in the package area but in the row right behind the sound booth and it is our favorite spot now. Centered and since no one is in front of you (the sound booth people are down in a pit) no blocking. The pre show was super funny, won't spoil it for you. Amy Allen seemed like she didn't want to be there, really a boring guest but Mr. Ian McD was hilarious, so awesome.
After that we decided to head to the Mall, again awesome badge got us thru with no wait, very dissappointed with the general merchandise area, like others have said a lot of toys and plush (saw the baseball bat andball, really cute) but not a lot of things that I would be interested in. Asked Dan Madsen about the HU AtAt shirt and he said they should have them next weekend, saw the proposal in front of Ashley when she was signing her merchandise, everyone was crying
After that we just hung out at Studio Catering, met with @The Sunrise Student and MrSunshine and she told us about her marching experience, very cool. She also got us really cool shirts (I'm wearing it today) thank you so much
Then it was time for the dessert party. Now I talked to Sunshine about the PP, she did it Friday and she thought it wasn't more crowded they just added more tables so maybe that's why it seems more crowded.
The DPP was not crowded at all, no line for drinks or desserts. The chef came out and I explained my daughters allergies and he came back with cookies, a couple of desserts and a brownie, the brownie was the only thing she didn't eat because it did have milk. But she said the rest was all good.
Great spot for the pre show and a good spot for fireworks. A little to close and the stage blocked a bit of them, but all in all a good spot (especially when you look at the non reserved area and people are shoulder to shoulder)
Today heading over to make the meet time at ABC COmmissary and then just wandering for a bit, we'll be back home around 7pm. I'll post pictures tonight of the DPP parade viewing and dessert party


----------



## yulilin3

If any of you have asked questions that have not been answered and you are coming weekend II-V please post them again tomorrow so I can get to it. I'm just scanning right now and don't want to leave without an answer if I have it.
So the general consensus is that if I see a Boba Fett stein I should buy it?
I don't want one but would hate for people to come and not get it. How many of you are interested in one and are coming weekends II-V?
I'll do my best


----------



## Tltorrez

R2D2 said:


> So, is the general consensus that the parades are going to be insane this year and that if you aren't in a spot by 9:30, you can hang up getting a spot?  Even on the sunny side?
> 
> Do you guys think that will be the trend for Weekends II-V also?



A front row spot, yes. But you can fit several rows deep on the sidewalk.


----------



## yulilin3

@Itinkso thatnks again for managing the poster trade situation 
The ap posters are handed out until around noon everyday, so if you want one go there in the morning, they are sturdy so the don't easily bend We put ours in a bag and the are still in good shape


----------



## yulilin3

Also some merchandise hasn't arrived, no calendars yet. I was very excited about the snow globe but it's tiny and expensive, I'll hold off for the next couple of weeks


----------



## The Sunrise Student

There is barely a wait for Chipmunks Ewok  they are in thier regular location.


----------



## Tltorrez

I have two extra posters if anyone (pass holders or not) wants them but today's my last day here. Planning to be at DHS around 10 and Boardwalk for dinner. PM me here or on Twitter (tltorrez).


----------



## DarthYouri

What are the waiting times to get in Darth mall currently?


----------



## yulilin3

Wait times for Darth's Mall are consistently 30 minutes thru out the day, except in the evenings which is less. If you go first thing in the morning it'll also be ok. The line moves quickly though


----------



## DarthYouri

thank u , i'm going next sunday but the day is so full , but darth mall is number one on the to-do list


----------



## msmama

I just met @The Sunrise Student!!  But I was nervous and I think I called her sunshine (sorry).


----------



## Music City Mama

@yulilin3, you said that if you do standby for a show, to get there at least an hour early. Do you think I'd have to that for the Rebels show, too?

Also, how do you think the crowds would be for Darth's Mall DURING the parade? Thanks!


----------



## pmaurer74

I have a H&V Jedi Mickey dinner for 4 for June 9 at 7:10pm. Let me know if you want to coordinate.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Got to meet Sunrise Student her and her husband are such lovely people. I was so excited for my first dis meet I hope I wasn't too awkward and loud. 

For whomever asked my ADR for the Galatic Breakfast was at 10:20 we were there until about maybe noon.

Just an FYI the X-Wing glow cube is only available at Rebel Hangar/Star Wars Lounge so if you don't have an ADR try to get the walk-up seating or coordinate with someone 

I'm back at it again today I'll be wearing my Kessel Run shirt today 
Hard plans are SotS, TSMM and ToT, dance party, fireworks


----------



## mykidsrqts

Thanks to all the advice on here we were third in line today for chewie.  In line for vader now but its moving slowly.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

msmama said:


> I just met @The Sunrise Student!!  But I was nervous and I think I called her sunshine (sorry).



In the voice of Flower from Bambi - You can call me Sunshine if you want to  

It was awesome meeting you,  have a super fun day!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Got to meet Sunrise Student her and her husband are such lovely people. I was so excited for my first dis meet I hope I wasn't too awkward and loud.
> 
> For whomever asked my ADR for the Galatic Breakfast was at 10:20 we were there until about maybe noon.
> 
> Just an FYI the X-Wing glow cube is only available at Rebel Hangar/Star Wars Lounge so if you don't have an ADR try to get the walk-up seating or coordinate with someone
> 
> I'm back at it again today I'll be wearing my Kessel Run shirt today View attachment 97107
> Hard plans are SotS, TSMM and ToT, dance party, fireworks



It was awesome to meet you, I hope you had fun at the Hanger!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Itinkso said:


> Watch STEPHANIE/Sabine in USA Today's video - 1st video on the page:
> http://experience.usatoday.com/amer...ars-weekends-tips-hollywood-studios/27373345/



Oh my goodness that's awesome!


----------



## Arich01

Thank you so much @yulilin3  and everyone else reporting back for this amazing thread!  It sounds like everyone is having such a great time, I can't wait to join in on weekend IV!!! 

Quick question: Can anyone suggest a good portable charger for my phone?


----------



## Buddyex

Biggest gripe about the event, being in line when they announced yesterday afternoon they had Sold out of the Boba Fett mugs/steins for the whole wèekend. They only had them available in 2 locations in the park and  had not received them until the second day of the event. I really had my heart set on a mug but we leave Disney on Wednesday


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> A line started to form for the premium package. It's 7:30. I don't think lining up is necessary for the package. @The Sunrise Student said there were enough tables last night


We got there at 8 and we were able to grab a table towards the front. The reason the area seems more crowded us because they actually put more tables out this year,  Unlike last year where people were having to stand and juggle things.


----------



## Tltorrez

On my way to the park. Slight change to Disneyfiy my outfit. Got a new shirt for my bday.
 
 

Shameless plug - this came from my sister's shop. They have Disney designs and do custom work. They'll work with you to create whatever you want. This shirt was my Mom's idea. She knows me so well!

https://www.facebook.com/owlbetutucut


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Dugette said:


> View attachment 97031 I'm admittedly 3 days and 60 pages behind, but just wanted to share what we found in our room when we returned tonight (taken at the Chewie Run yesterday).


That's awesome!


----------



## slaveone

I like anker chargers. Compact durable and charge good. Bigger is. Better.


----------



## Tltorrez

tigger1972 said:


> Anyone know if they are still handing out AP posters right now? Thinking of swinging by DHS tonight to get ours. Our SWW day is tomorrow (would rather get them now instead of lugging them around all day and getting them messed up tomorrow, especially if it rains).



Note - posters are made of light cardboard, rolled with a rubber band. They held up well in my backpack.


----------



## Tltorrez

Nhebron said:


> I have seen some pics of kiddos wearing face masks.  For some reason, I thought people couldn't wear masks at Disney?  Is it OK for my kiddo to wear his storm trooper mask?



I saw adults with masks and my DH wore one to MNSSHP one year ( Skeletor). He got a ton of comments from CMs so it's not like they didn't notice.


----------



## pookadoo77

Odd question.... for weekend V, we only have the premium package not deluxe. Was wondering about the Darths Mall line. I know my son will want to go in and shop but he cannot withstand long lines and will have a DAS. He is 10 and has anxiety disorder so I am trying to plan and have minimal "suprises", just what works best for him. Lines for the Mall is the main reason I am trying to get at least 2 deluxe packages to minimize stress on him. Is there hope for him to be able to shop the mall? Can he get a DAS return time as a last resort? Only issue is with us having only 1 SWW day, our schedule is packed so not sure I can hit the Mall at a optimum time. I am also trying to plan for some low stimulation relax time. Or maybe I can find A Galactic Gathering lanyard to borrow or buy second hand for a decent deal just to use so he can visit the Mall, any advice appreciated... Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Never, ever again buying BWild color hair spray. It gets on absolutely everything, even when covering with shirts and towels Stephanie could be cosplaying as Ahsoka today...trying to get ready to head out of the door. Trying to keep my cool.
See you all there


----------



## lovingeire

lovingeire said:


> For some reason all of my quotes magically disappeared!
> 
> Biggest thing I noticed was that there are Ewoks out first thing in the am!!!!! We have an 8:15 Galactoc breakfast. Any chance we'll have time to do that meet prior. (had planned for after the parade originally.)



@yulilin3 or any other SWW veterans, any hope of doing Chewie prior to an 8:15 Galactic breakfast ADR?


----------



## jimim

Two quick questions.

1.  What the heck page is the Chevy run video.  It's totally buried by now!  Lol

2.  Anyone know how long to all to studio from beach club villas?  Since we will be heading over very early our weekend.


----------



## Arich01

slaveone said:


> I like anker chargers. Compact durable and charge good. Bigger is. Better.



Thank you  I will check these out... Really don't want to lug my big dslr all weekend


----------



## dbarxdoc2

RedM94 said:


> @Artax.
> 
> That is a shame.  It was not like that last year. When I saw a.llof the tables in the picture posted I thought oversold.  I was at the same dessert party as sunshine student last year and it was not crowded at all.


We h


RebelScumRunner said:


> There is a load of chatter about the morning "Chewie Run" (seriously, there needs to be shirts made for it) and how to successfully put yourself into the best position to meet him in the most expedient manner.  As a big Star Wars fan this next statement may sound like blasphemy, but, I don't have Chewie at the top of our 'must see' list, instead, it is Vader, Asokha, and Boba Fett.  From what I understand, Vader's line can become nearly as long as Chewie's.  What time does Vader show up?  What is the best strategy to see him?
> 
> I mean, if Chewie happens, then awesome (especially of the Ewoks are with him), but our local AAA baseball team had a Star Wars night last week.  The players wore Carbonite Solo inspired jerseys and members of the 501st wandered the park.  Chewie was also in attendance and we were able to beat everybody to get to him.  The dude was legit!  I still can't believe how good he looked...seriously, I look at the picture and think, "wow, I can't believe how good he looks."  He even had a mouth that moved and emitted Chewbacca growls and scowls and laughs.  The only drawback is 1. It's not actually in Disney  2.  The nice scenic Endor forest isn't behind us  3. No Ewoks
> 
> Anyway.  This post was meant to be about seeing Vader.  Sorry if I digressed....


We have a Sci Fi breakfast to see Vader, so we will be doing the Chewie run!


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> Two quick questions.
> 
> 1.  What the heck page is the Chevy run video.  It's totally buried by now!  Lol
> 
> 2.  Anyone know how long to all to studio from beach club villas?  Since we will be heading over very early our weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> @yulilin3 or any other SWW veterans, any hope of doing Chewie prior to an 8:15 Galactic breakfast ADR?


If you are one of the very first families you can make it cause the breakfast is right next to Chewie.


----------



## yulilin3

I'll link the video and the pictures to the first post tonight.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

lovingeire said:


> @yulilin3 or any other SWW veterans, any hope of doing Chewie prior to an 8:15 Galactic breakfast ADR?


My opinion is...maybe.  If you get first or second in line, it's possible.  The good thing is Chewie is literally right outside Sci-Fi so you can play it by ear and see what your line position is.


----------



## tigger1972

On VIP Tour. Don't know if it's been mentioned yet, but we get to ride Star Tours, Toy Story Mania, RnR and ToT, one right after the other. A welcome surprise!! MTFBWY!!!


----------



## Itinkso

jimim said:


> Two quick questions.
> 
> 1.  What the heck page is the Chevy run video.  It's totally buried by now!  Lol
> 
> 2.  Anyone know how long to all to studio from beach club villas?  Since we will be heading over very early our weekend.


If you click on yulilin's screenname>Profile Page>postings, you can probably find it.

The walk from BCV > Studios should take 15 minutes or so depending on your pace.


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> If you are one of the very first families you can make it cause the breakfast is right next to Chewie.





jtowntoflorida said:


> My opinion is...maybe.  If you get first or second in line, it's possible.  The good thing is Chewie is literally right outside Sci-Fi so you can play it by ear and see what your line position is.



Thank you both! We might give it a go as it would free up a bit of our afternoon since we had originally planned on after the parade. (Ewoks are a priority for me!)  we were originally going to hop on Star Tours real quick (with FP+) before our breakfast but this would be such a time saver for us. I might let oldest DS and I go ahead to get spot in line and have DH with the stroller and two littles follow.  (Oldest DS used to be our TSMM FP runner.) Now for some schedule rearranging!


----------



## Itinkso

lovingeire said:


> @yulilin3 or any other SWW veterans, any hope of doing Chewie prior to an 8:15 Galactic breakfast ADR?


Last year, Chewie came out at 8:00 exactly and we were the 7th group or so to meet him. We met in 3 groups of 2 and were done by 8:15. 

Another thing you can do is send one adult to check in at SciFi and let the podium CM know your complete group will be catching up and you'll report back. At least you'll be checked in and if you can't get to the front of the line for Chewie by 8:15/8:20, you should just move on to SciFi.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

We are going to check out standing at the exit gate for the parade and get pictures of the 501st today, then stop by ABC commissary to say hi to dome Dissers before heading over to EPCOT to get pictures of the Flowers before they take them down.  We are currently in Star Tours line and will head to our spot for the parade after we get out.


----------



## yulilin3

I took some pictures of the fireworks from the DPP area.


----------



## Tltorrez

Very short line at XWing. Regular line longer. Jawas just went inside.


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> Here's a pic of the premium package badge



Do these come with a lanyard or should we bring some? TY!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

pookadoo77 said:


> Do these come with a lanyard or should we bring some? TY!!


The badges are attached to a lanyard.


----------



## SalmonPink

Original plan was to be heading back into HS today for a final day of SWW, but it looks like that isn't going to be possible. So wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone here for your tips and advice, and for being so friendly both on the boards and in person. I'm normally anxious about talking to new people, but everyone was so approachable,and I appreciate that so much.

Didn't see Kiit Fisto, Mace Windu, Jango Fett, Rex, or Tusken Raiders, and our RH ADR didn't work out for Sabine and Ezra. But saw every other character, which is a LOT, especially considering this was over two days with multiple hotel breaks. Wouldn't have been possible without all your help!

So for everyone in HS dealing with the rain right now, or planning for weekend II and beyond, may the force be with you!


----------



## Tltorrez

Ewok plush
http://twitter.com/tltorrez/status/599950655378345984


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


>



LOL I watched your video just now and DH is on it at the end. The guy with the orange rebels messenger bag. And the may the 4th green shirt from 2013. I told him to go your route but the video shows he obviously didnt listen.


----------



## wolffish

Hello former lurker hear! Thanks to all. I have scored major points with the family with information obtained on this thread, especially with RH and jaws trading. I will post info soon to hopefully help others for future weeks.  Now....we thought that our AP expired today today and was heading home. But called Disney and told different things but I @think@ I can go today. One request.....I am trying to summon the force to obtain 1 or 2 Bubba Fett steins. Anyone willing to sell me any in HS today? Will be there in 1 hour. (Advanced apologies if posting on wrong forum). Thanks! I love DIS and SWW!!!!


----------



## pld5

For anyone who did the Galactic Breakfast, were there light sabers provided as was once reported here?


----------



## Ninja Mom

msmama said:


> I just met @The Sunrise Student!!  But I was nervous and I think I called her sunshine (sorry).



That would be my fault... I'm the one who accidentally changed Sunrise to sunshine. I'm the Edith Bunker of remembering names correctly. 

 I think at one point I was screaming hello to MMA "Fighter" and it's supposed to be MMA FAN. 

I do think that Mr. Sunshine is a very cool Disboards reference for Sunrise's "Arm Candy"/fiance 

~NM


----------



## wendypooh

soniam said:


> The ledge for fireworks is by Min & Bill's on Echo Lake. I don't know if there's a ledge for the parade.



I realized after I typed it, I meant to say fireworks, then I found the info............. thanks for answering though!!!


----------



## ethanwa

pld5 said:


> For anyone who did the Galactic Breakfast, were there light sabers provided as was once reported here?



Yep, just got ours from a breakfast this morning at 10:20am. Love them! They are themed and says "Star Wars Galactic Dine-In" on them. We got to take home the menus as well.


----------



## mmafan

Today Epcot. Than tommorow galactic breakfast and JEDI TRAINING.  HAVE FUN TODAY!!!!


----------



## mmafan

delmar411 said:


> We are heading home in a bit so I will write up my review of opening day a bit later.
> 
> My DH did the Chewie run and saw @yulilin3 and Stephanie and by the time I finally got there he had been letting families in front of him and a DIS family was behind him. Also unknowingly chatted with several other DIS families during the FTF DPP (I was wearing the Vader shirt with the long cape lol), @mmafan my DH was the one who gave you guys the poster
> I saw you @yulilin3 a bunch of times but I was running too ragged to shout your way.
> 
> Fun and exhausting day yesterday that is for sure!


Thank again.  You guys were great.


----------



## Ninja Mom

Here is a picture of some of us from the lunch meet on Saturday at the ABC Commissary. Some people had to leave to get to the next thing on their schedule.

~NM


----------



## soniam

The Sunrise Student said:


> In the voice of Flower from Bambi - You can call me Sunshine if you want to
> 
> It was awesome meeting you,  have a super fun day!



That's kind of funny. Apparently, when I was very little, I had a hard time saying my own name, and it often came out sounding like sunshine


----------



## ethanwa

Updated the videos so there is no more Cast Member talking over the MagicBand sounds! Check them out:

Jedi Mickey - Star Wars Weekends 2015 (LE 2500) - "May the force be with you!":






Jedi Donald - Star Wars Weekends 2015 (LE 2500) - "May the force be with you!":


----------



## soniam

tigger1972 said:


> On VIP Tour. Don't know if it's been mentioned yet, but we get to ride Star Tours, Toy Story Mania, RnR and ToT, one right after the other. A welcome surprise!! MTFBWY!!!



That's exactly what I wanted to know. Thanks. I know they guaranteed TSMM & Star Tours, but I wasn't sure about the other two.

Was the VIP parade viewing area in the sun? How was the breakfast?


----------



## wendypooh

The Sunrise Student said:


> We are going to check out standing at the exit gate for the parade and get pictures of the 501st today, then stop by ABC commissary to say hi to dome Dissers before heading over to EPCOT to get pictures of the Flowers before they take them down.  We are currently in Star Tours line and will head to our spot for the parade after we get out.



Sunrise, will you be marching next weekend??


----------



## Ninja Mom

We interrupt your Star Wars weekends report to bring you the laundry update LIVE from "Plop" Century. This is news you can use because it is extremely hot and sweaty out (Yes, Ninja Mom is telling you that weather can be "Sweaty") so you may need to do laundry during your trip. The other reason that you may need to do laundry is if you get caught in one of those rain storms and your stuff gets soaked.

So there have been some changes to the laundry rooms at the resorts. The machines are controlled electronically now and they take credit cards so be sure to bring a credit card with you to the laundry room at your resort. Some resort laundry rooms may not have made the switch over to the electronic system yet you may want to bring quarters as a back up. I also bring Tide Pods and fabric softener sheets so I don't have to pay Disney prices for detergents. I'm thinking that the a load of Laundry is $2.50 and the dryers are about the same for an hour of drying time. The washers are the new High Efficiency machines so be prepared for smaller drum sizes. The more you try to cram in the less water they will be able to spin out and thus the more time you will spend waiting for a dryer to finish drying your stuff. It's a shorter DRYING time to spread the load amongst more machines (WASHERS and Dryers, Washers to spin out the water properly) otherwise you are going to pay for it in more time spent waiting for the dryer. I was disappointed at how much water was left in the clothes, especially since I underloaded the washing machine and especially since it was supposedly a
"high" efficiency machine. 

Here is the link to a website that will show you in real time what laundry rooms at which resort have how many machines open:
*
http://classic.laundryview.com/disneyworld/*

*Bookmark this site in your phones Web browser* so that you will be able to find it when you are at the resort. Using it will save you a lot of hunting around for an open machine, especially during peak times!

This Laundry update has been another fine service of the all encompassing Star Wars weekends thread. May the force be with YOU because it sure isn't with the spin cycle in those washers...

~NM


----------



## BobaFettFan

In abc. A little late but chilling with the wife for now.  On the right side.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> Was the VIP parade viewing area in the sun? How was the breakfast?


I'm on the VIP tour today, too! The area WOULD have been in full sun except that it was overcast at parade time today. Followed by a bit of a downpour (short), and then the parade went ahead. 

Our VIP guides are awesome -- one shared his umbrella, another ran for ponchos that they handed out. The rain showers were so short that we received the ponchos after it had basically stopped. I'm stopping to fill out comment cards before we leave the park. They so deserve it! 

We also had a LOVELY couple next to as who shielded our two kids with their tarp during the worst of the downpour -- SO NICE!! On the off chance that you are fellow DISers, THANK YOU AGAIN!!


----------



## Gianfootography




----------



## ethanwa

What's wrong with Theater of the Stars?


----------



## wendypooh

*


----------



## mouseguy77

For any VIP folks out there, can you let me know if there is a "break" in the late afternoon/early evening before the fireworks where you are on your own for a period of time?  If so, approximately what time does it start?  I'm trying to figure out dinner plans and if I can squeeze in some rides before the fireworks or not.


----------



## Itinkso

Jawas will be at Rebel Hangar during the weekday Lounge hours. Not sure about any other characters at this time.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mouseguy77 said:


> For any VIP folks out there, can you let me know if there is a "break" in the late afternoon/early evening before the fireworks where you are on your own for a period of time?  If so, approximately what time does it start?  I'm trying to figure out dinner plans and if I can squeeze in some rides before the fireworks or not.


They drop you off for the 3:15 stars of the saga show and then you're on your own after that, with FP for remaining shows if you want to see them.


----------



## Nhebron

Ninja Mom said:


> We interrupt your Star Wars weekends report to bring you the laundry update LIVE from "Plop" Century. This is news you can use because it is extremely hot and sweaty out (Yes, Ninja Mom is telling you that weather can be "Sweaty") so you may need to do laundry during your trip. The other reason that you may need to do laundry is if you get caught in one of those rain storms and your stuff gets soaked.
> 
> So there have been some changes to the laundry rooms at the resorts. The machines are controlled electronically now and they take credit cards so be sure to bring a credit card with you to the laundry room at your resort. Some resort laundry rooms may not have made the switch over to the electronic system yet you may want to bring quarters as a back up. I also bring Tide Pods and fabric softener sheets so I don't have to pay Disney prices for detergents. I'm thinking that the a load of Laundry is $2.50 and the dryers are about the same for an hour of drying time. The washers are the new High Efficiency machines so be prepared for smaller drum sizes. The more you try to cram in the less water they will be able to spin out and thus the more time you will spend waiting for a dryer to finish drying your stuff. It's a shorter DRYING time to spread the load amongst more machines (WASHERS and Dryers, Washers to spin out the water properly) otherwise you are going to pay for it in more time spent waiting for the dryer. I was disappointed at how much water was left in the clothes, especially since I underloaded the washing machine and especially since it was supposedly a
> "high" efficiency machine.
> 
> Here is the link to a website that will show you in real time what laundry rooms at which resort have how many machines open:
> *
> http://classic.laundryview.com/disneyworld/*
> 
> *Bookmark this site in your phones Web browser* so that you will be able to find it when you are at the resort. Using it will save you a lot of hunting around for an open machine, especially during peak times!
> 
> This Laundry update has been another fine service of the all encompassing Star Wars weekends thread. May the force be with YOU because it sure isn't with the spin cycle in those washers...
> 
> ~NM


Very helpful update.  I am packing today and was just thinking that we will definitely need to do laundry.


----------



## Asaduhh

Anyone know if the Mickey and Donald MBs are still available?


----------



## ethanwa

Asaduhh said:


> Anyone know if the Mickey and Donald MBs are still available?



I saw a bunch yesterday afternoon still. They should still be available.


----------



## coluk003

Gianfootography said:


> View attachment 97123



Haven't heard anything negative in this thread, what are you referring to?


----------



## pollyanna30

Ninja Mom said:


> So there have been some changes to the laundry rooms at the resorts. The machines are controlled electronically now and they take credit cards so be sure to bring a credit card with you to the laundry room at your resort. Some resort laundry rooms may not have made the switch over to the electronic system yet you may want to bring quarters as a back up. I also bring Tide Pods and fabric softener sheets so I don't have to pay Disney prices for detergents. I'm thinking that the a load of Laundry is $2.50 and the dryers are about the same for an hour of drying time. The washers are the new High Efficiency machines so be prepared for smaller drum sizes.
> ~NM



I knew about the new website and credit cards to pay, but hadn't thought about the HE washers.  Does that mean they have to have HE only detergent?  I've already bought Tide pods, but they aren't specifically HE.  Thanks!


----------



## Gianfootography

coluk003 said:


> Haven't heard anything negative in this thread, what are you referring to?


bunch of folks I was in line with. First 2 days of the event.


----------



## RedM94

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm on the VIP tour today, too! The area WOULD have been in full sun except that it was overcast at parade time today. Followed by a bit of a downpour (short), and then the parade went ahead.
> 
> Our VIP guides are awesome -- one shared his umbrella, another ran for ponchos that they handed out. The rain showers were so short that we received the ponchos after it had basically stopped. I'm stopping to fill out comment cards before we leave the park. They so deserve it!
> 
> We also had a LOVELY couple next to as who shielded our two kids with their tarp during the worst of the downpour -- SO NICE!! On the off chance that you are fellow DISers, THANK YOU AGAIN!!


@MickeyMinnieMom 

So glad the rain held off for you. I have the VIP booked for week end III.  When all is said and done, and you have a chance to catch your breath, I would love to hear your thoughts from a value stand point.  

In other words, are the extra perks worth the extra cost when comparing the FTF DPP to the VIP tour. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## ethanwa

Gianfootography said:


> bunch of folks I was in line with. First 2 days of the event.



What were they saying though? What are the negative comments?


----------



## RedM94

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> They drop you off for the 3:15 stars of the saga show and then you're on your own after that, with FP for remaining shows if you want to see them.



@MickeyMinnieMom 

"With FP for remaining shows?"  Do you get reserved seating for the remaining shows?

Thank you and have a great day!!


----------



## lovingeire

Ninja Mom said:


> We interrupt your Star Wars weekends report to bring you the laundry update LIVE from "Plop" Century. This is news you can use because it is extremely hot and sweaty out (Yes, Ninja Mom is telling you that weather can be "Sweaty") so you may need to do laundry during your trip. The other reason that you may need to do laundry is if you get caught in one of those rain storms and your stuff gets soaked.
> 
> So there have been some changes to the laundry rooms at the resorts. The machines are controlled electronically now and they take credit cards so be sure to bring a credit card with you to the laundry room at your resort. Some resort laundry rooms may not have made the switch over to the electronic system yet you may want to bring quarters as a back up. I also bring Tide Pods and fabric softener sheets so I don't have to pay Disney prices for detergents. I'm thinking that the a load of Laundry is $2.50 and the dryers are about the same for an hour of drying time. The washers are the new High Efficiency machines so be prepared for smaller drum sizes. The more you try to cram in the less water they will be able to spin out and thus the more time you will spend waiting for a dryer to finish drying your stuff. It's a shorter DRYING time to spread the load amongst more machines (WASHERS and Dryers, Washers to spin out the water properly) otherwise you are going to pay for it in more time spent waiting for the dryer. I was disappointed at how much water was left in the clothes, especially since I underloaded the washing machine and especially since it was supposedly a
> "high" efficiency machine.
> 
> Here is the link to a website that will show you in real time what laundry rooms at which resort have how many machines open:
> *
> http://classic.laundryview.com/disneyworld/*
> 
> *Bookmark this site in your phones Web browser* so that you will be able to find it when you are at the resort. Using it will save you a lot of hunting around for an open machine, especially during peak times!
> 
> This Laundry update has been another fine service of the all encompassing Star Wars weekends thread. May the force be with YOU because it sure isn't with the spin cycle in those washers...
> 
> ~NM



Thank you for the reminder! I was just thinking yesterday I http://www.khov.com/find-new-homes/...nanian-homes/covington-estates/mandalayneeded to dig up that link and bookmark or on my phone! It's like you read my mind! The website is just about the coolest thing ever!


----------



## yulilin3

Stormtrooper mb are still available
The only thing that has sold out is the pass holder visor and the Boba Fett Stein. They don't know if the Stein will be back
Everything else is still available at x Wing collectible


----------



## mmafan

Lol. Lucas said look Minnie I have a sww Magic band.


----------



## Ninja Mom

pollyanna30 said:


> I knew about the new website and credit cards to pay, but hadn't thought about the HE washers.  Does that mean they have to have HE only detergent?  I've already bought Tide pods, but they aren't specifically HE.  Thanks!



I threw a tide pod in there anyway and the laundry came out fine. I think the vending machines may still be dispensing powdered detergent.

Also I finished my laundry and the dryers were able to dry my stuff in the one hour that I had set the machine for. The electronic controls for all the machines are located in the credit card machine on the wall. The only thing that you select on the machine is the cycle type that you want to select (for example Permanent press)

There are no directions ON the machines but it's intuitive once you figure out that you have to use the credit card machine mounted on the wall. The Credit card reader has step by step instructions and the machines all have numbers on them that you use to tell the CREDIT CARD machine which one your laundry is in.

~NM


----------



## mouseguy77

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> They drop you off for the 3:15 stars of the saga show and then you're on your own after that, with FP for remaining shows if you want to see them.



Thank you for the info, I really appreciate it.  Do you think they will do the same thing for weekend V when Frank Oz is there?


----------



## Gianfootography

ethanwa said:


> What were they saying though? What are the negative comments?


Mostly about the theater temperature and how uncomfortable the seats are. Waiting in line in the middle of Blazing Sun Boulevard was fun too. The Premier Theater was a perfect venue and so far, I have not heard any positives about the change. In all honesty they could have theses shows on the equator of Tatooine and I would still go since I am a die hard Star Wars fan.


----------



## yulilin3

Line to get into Darth's Mall was 10 minutes right now. Talked to merchandise manager and she said no calendars this year. Told her we saw it on the dpb she said they didn't order any


----------



## Gianfootography




----------



## CampbellzSoup

I wonder how much money they make at Darth's Mall each year...


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Line to get into Darth's Mall was 10 minutes right now. Talked to merchandise manager and she said no calendars this year. Told her we saw it on the dpb she said they didn't order any



Ah man Those look like such a great way to remember your visit and help cut down on the SWW blues. I was hoping to get one next year. Maybe if people complain, they'll bring them back.


----------



## RedM94

I apologize to the mods if this is against the rules, I found the following blog review about the VIP tour from this past Friday. 

http://altdisneyworld.blogspot.com/2015/05/review-ultimate-day-at-star-wars.html?m=1

I would have liked more details, but it is information non the less.


----------



## RedM94

CampbellzSoup said:


> I wonder how much money they make at Darth's Mall each year...



Yes, and I also wonder if the sellers are getting what they are asking if the Boba Fett steins on EBay.


----------



## williamscm3

How much are those Boba Fett steins in the parks? $50 each on eBay is a bit steep!


----------



## Felipe4

I'm praying the Boba Fett steins, Han Solo buckets, and all the glow cubes will be there come weekend V!


----------



## spider8625

I'm going to Star Wars Weekends Next Weekend May 22-24. Can anybody give me times when Darth Mall's is not a long, long wait. I'm interested in getting the Force Awakens t-shirt, Regular Star Wars Weekends Logo T-Shirt, the t-shirt featuring Jedi Mickey and Donald, mugs, and a plush Jedi Mickey. Will those items sell out quickly? Thanks.


----------



## loribird

Would anyone going to RH be willing to pick up an extra Xwing? I'm not out until weekend IV. In would really appreciate it!


----------



## Itinkso

Choose one of your mornings and head to Darth Mall at park opening. Most guests go to TSMM, Chewie, or Vader. Last year, there was only a handful of people in the Mall when we arrived after meeting Chewie a little after 8:00.

We were the only people doing the Aurasma shots.


----------



## volfan1978

Sorry if this has been covered...but for this first weekend what's the latest that someone has arrived at DHS and still been able to get JTA?  Also can I get confirmation of the signup location from the guinea pigs?


----------



## delmar411

Gianfootography said:


> Mostly about the theater temperature and how uncomfortable the seats are. Waiting in line in the middle of Blazing Sun Boulevard was fun too. The Premier Theater was a perfect venue and so far, I have not heard any positives about the change. In all honesty they could have theses shows on the equator of Tatooine and I would still go since I am a die hard Star Wars fan.



The hard metal benches are a real problem. I have tailbone issues and spending hours on those seats was painful. 

Even for the packages we were waiting outside the theater in full sun. With little temp relief inside.

But I knew it would be like this so I had mentally prepped for it.


----------



## Itinkso

volfan1978 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered...but for this first weekend what's the latest that someone has arrived at DHS and still been able to get JTA?  Also can I get confirmation of the signup location from the guinea pigs?


Most of the DISers in this thread plan JTA for a weekday or signup at rope drop. The signup location remains the same for all SWWs: Indiana Jones Show entrance.


----------



## delmar411

Thank you so much for the Boba Fett stein @Good Morning Dewdrop !!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## yulilin3

spider8625 said:


> I'm going to Star Wars Weekends Next Weekend May 22-24. Can anybody give me times when Darth Mall's is not a long, long wait. I'm interested in getting the Force Awakens t-shirt, Regular Star Wars Weekends Logo T-Shirt, the t-shirt featuring Jedi Mickey and Donald, mugs, and a plush Jedi Mickey. Will those items sell out quickly? Thanks.


You can find most of these items at Tattooine traders, Mickey of Hollywood and prop shop. No wait


----------



## boricuajedi

Here is a 10% discount if anyone whant to use for magicyourband website.
WB1C-8O56-0515


----------



## doclegler

Cancelling a Rebel Hangar for May 31, 7:15pm for 5 people if anyone wants it!


----------



## yulilin3

So apparently we are staying for fireworks (tomorrow I'll be a zombie, the babies better take care of themselves) 
We'll be at the ledge by echo lakeif anyone wants stop by


----------



## prgal0715

yulilin3 said:


> If any of you have asked questions that have not been answered and you are coming weekend II-V please post them again tomorrow so I can get to it. I'm just scanning right now and don't want to leave without an answer if I have it.
> So the general consensus is that if I see a Boba Fett stein I should buy it?
> I don't want one but would hate for people to come and not get it. How many of you are interested in one and are coming weekends II-V?
> I'll do my best


I'll be there weekend IV and *NEED* a Boba Fett stein. If you happen to see one, I'd be so super grateful if you'd pick it up for me! I'll even bake you cookies.


----------



## Tltorrez

Asaduhh said:


> Anyone know if the Mickey and Donald MBs are still available?


They were a couple hours ago.


----------



## wolffish

Anybody at HS studios today willing to help us out with a Boba Fett stein? This is our THIRD day at the park and no luck. I have been groveling to all the cast members......i think they recognize me by now.....


----------



## lovingeire

I'm going to be sitting on the edge of my seat praying there are Fett steins and x-wing glow cubes weekend 4!


----------



## Tltorrez

spider8625 said:


> I'm going to Star Wars Weekends Next Weekend May 22-24. Can anybody give me times when Darth Mall's is not a long, long wait. I'm interested in getting the Force Awakens t-shirt, Regular Star Wars Weekends Logo T-Shirt, the t-shirt featuring Jedi Mickey and Donald, mugs, and a plush Jedi Mickey. Will those items sell out quickly? Thanks.


We had minimal waits today at 10:00 but went up steadily after that.


----------



## jane2073

I would say at least 80% of the items found in Darth's Mall can also be found in Tatooine Traders.  Including 'exclusive' SWW logo phone cases.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

lovingeire said:


> I'm going to be sitting on the edge of my seat praying there are Fett steins and x-wing glow cubes weekend 4!



Yes me too with weekend 3! 

I'm kinda disappointed hearing the steins are sold out already. I knew they would go fast but the 3rd day...c'mon.


----------



## MiataPaige

I should really start packing. Opinions on whether the DPP FtF package is worth it??


----------



## yulilin3

I don't condone stalking but...
Picture of the screen of our camera, original ones coming  tomorrow


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Just meet @yulilin3 and her kids Steph got her picture in full costume with the Rebels and Chopper. I may have been happier than they were as I proceeded to run towards them waving excitedly


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Just meet @yulilin3 and her kids Steph got her picture in full costume with the Rebels and Chopper. I may have been happier than they were as I proceeded to run towards them waving excitedly


So fun. I'm glad I got to meet you.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> I don't condone stalking but...
> Picture of the screen of our camera, original ones comingView attachment 97153 View attachment 97154 tomorrow



Super jealous.  Chopper


----------



## soniam

RedM94 said:


> Yes, and I also wonder if the sellers are getting what they are asking if the Boba Fett steins on EBay.



I agree that more info would be nice, like how many people in their group, how did the seating work for the later show(s), what food was at the breakfast, what was available at lunch from Mama Melrose.


----------



## MooksterL1

lovingeire said:


> I'm going to be sitting on the edge of my seat praying there are Fett steins and x-wing glow cubes weekend 4!


Same here for weekend V!  There is a photo and chat on one of the Disney insider FB pages that supposedly is of someone purchasing $30K of SW merch to sell on EBay. Not sure how true it is or why Disney would allow it, but the photo is of two people standing beside very large carts loaded with plastic bags.


----------



## soniam

CheshireCrazy said:


> Yes me too with weekend 3!
> 
> I'm kinda disappointed hearing the steins are sold out already. I knew they would go fast but the 3rd day...c'mon.



It sounded like there was a problem with a shipment/supplies. Maybe the Rebels have been knocking out the supply chain They could have also underestimated the popularity, because I thought they still had Vader or trooper steins leftover from last year.


----------



## RedM94

*Boba Fett Steins
*
I had to work this weekend and logged a lot of miles listening to podcasts.  While listening to The Dis Disneyland edition, they talked about a dock worker's strike on the west coast.  They mentioned that a lot of the Disneyland 60th merchandise is sitting on boats in the Pacific Ocean. 

I wonder if that is the root cause of the Fett steins.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Waiting for Rebel lounge.  Right now they are NOT taking walk ups...outside area is very empty.  We have a 5:35 ADR we checked in early and have a buzzer....


----------



## jacksmommy

So, I've been trying to get a Sci-Fi ressie without success for June 14th.  It is our only SWW day.  So we will have to meet Vader in his line.  My question is this.  If I took my 2 kids first thing for Chewie/Ewok and sent my aunt to Vader's line and then joined her after meeting Chewie would that be okay to get in line with her?  We've been to Disney 8 times in 6 years and have never done this.  Just checking the etiquette/line protocol.  Thanks!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

volfan1978 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered...but for this first weekend what's the latest that someone has arrived at DHS and still been able to get JTA?  Also can I get confirmation of the signup location from the guinea pigs?



If you're not there at RD and don't go immediately there you won't get a spot during SWW.  Even people who wind up at the end of the line get waitlisted.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Any word on if there is Star Wars beer at RH?


----------



## slaveone

Hope everyone is having a good time.


----------



## yulilin3

jacksmommy said:


> So, I've been trying to get a Sci-Fi ressie without success for June 14th.  It is our only SWW day.  So we will have to meet Vader in his line.  My question is this.  If I took my 2 kids first thing for Chewie/Ewok and sent my aunt to Vader's line and then joined her after meeting Chewie would that be okay to get in line with her?  We've been to Disney 8 times in 6 years and have never done this.  Just checking the etiquette/line protocol.  Thanks!


Just make sure that whoever is holding spots at Vader line let's family thru while they wait for you. So allow at least 5 families in front and keep allowing a family to go in front of them while they wait, letting the families behind know that they are waiting for you....does that make sense?


----------



## ArielRae

williamscm3 said:


> How much are those Boba Fett steins in the parks? $50 each on eBay is a bit steep!



I would also like to know how much the Boba Fett Steins are going for. 

Where are the locations they have been seen at other then Darth's Mall? 
(Think they would have them at the Mall first thing in the morning there?)

What drinks have they been offering to get in them. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Any word on if there is Star Wars beer at RH?


Trying it next weekend


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

Just had drinks and snacks at RH.  Awesome time our ADRS was 4:05. We made it with no problem after the SOTS.  Photo with Cantina band and Jawa.  Everything was delicious and no rush.

Met yulilin3 and Stephanie at lunch and several other dissers.  So much fun!


----------



## yulilin3

Weather report: yes it's been hot from 11 to around 5. But the evening have been great. Guinea piggers consider yourselves lucky, weather wise


----------



## prgal0715

Yet another Boba Fett request: is anyone willing to snag a Fett AP poster for me next weekend? Pretty please with sugar and a cherry on top? (I also posted a swap request on the roll call thread, FYI.) Full disclosure - my brother @Disney_owns_the_Ewoks is a MEGA Boba Fett fan; we're talking about a guy who spent $8,000 on a life-sized figure. I really want to make sure he gets a stein and a poster!! TIA to anyone willing to help!


----------



## DanielWhitney

How much is a 8" X 10" photo from Official Pix?  I am not going to Weekend 5 and can order the two photos I want and should get them in time.  Just was curious if it was worth paying the shipping cost.  I am assuming they charge more there then on their site.


----------



## yulilin3

ArielRae said:


> I would also like to know how much the Boba Fett Steins are going for.
> 
> Where are the locations they have been seen at other then Darth's Mall?
> (Think they would have them at the Mall first thing in the morning there?)
> 
> What drinks have they been offering to get in them. Thanks!


They are served with a soda our slushie. Other than the mall the only place I've seen them wad at the slushie place between min and Bill's and h&v...peeves something. They did not have any today


----------



## jennab113

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Any word on if there is Star Wars beer at RH?


 There isn't.  There's Sam Adams Rebel IPA, which is just a normal beer, and other everyday beers.


----------



## yulilin3

Didn't notice that @jennab113 They could call it sw beer if they wanted to


----------



## yulilin3

I'm sorry that I wasn't fast enough to take the camera out but just saw Chewie take a picture with a group while using the selfie stick. He operated the stick and all


----------



## slaveone

I had hoped they would get the Alderaan Ale in.


----------



## Itinkso

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Any word on if there is Star Wars beer at RH?


The Safari Amber that Annheuser Busch brews for WDW does get renamed when it's served at bars other than in AK or AKL.

If there is an ale at RH, it'll just be Safari Ale renamed for RH.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

jennab113 said:


> There isn't.  There's Sam Adams Rebel IPA, which is just a normal beer, and other everyday beers.



Oooo, I just noticed that one of the wines is from Buena Vista winery.  I love that place!  They do make a pretty good Pinot so if anyone here is a wine drinker, that does seem like a pretty solid choice.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

RH report ....checked in and got our buzzer at 5:05 ADR was for 5:35.  They made us wait the whole time....I wish they had said go away and come back closer to your time!

Anyway got the cupcakes and the Yoda pie both were good but not amazing.

Saw the cantina band and sat and sat eating slowly.  Had gotten the check and was about to give up and Greedo came out so waited to see him.  Then Sabine and Ezra came out...yes, I let out a scream!!  Met them and that was great!!  Then a jawa came around..we traded and then paid and left.

I was happy in the end!

Have not seen any steins today but will look some more on the way out.


----------



## msmama

Didn't read back too much but second everything Carolyn said about VIP guides. They were awesome.

I just met @Good Morning Dewdrop's daughter at the rebel hanger and think @Ninja Mom say between us but we were sitting right under the air conditioning vent which made for a cold, cranky, overtired kid on my hands (not to mention I felt the same) so I didn't say hi.  

Cantina band, Greedo and jawas came to the tables at rebel lounge. Sabine and Ezra did not (thought it was kind of possible to flag them down)!   

I'm glad I went but I'd say don't feel too bad if you can't get reservations. You aren't missing a ton. 

So tired. VIP makes for a very long day (up at 5 for a nice brisk walk from the beach club).  And still several hours left.   

Rebels show was ok. Ian mcdiermand was pretty awesome. Think (hoping) my son will really enjoy Obi wan and beyond. Hopefully a sugar high will get us through the fireworks. 

That's my after dinner update from HS!!  Hope everyone else is having a good day!


----------



## jennab113

I made it home!  About 20 miles into the 400ish mile drive, I decided I was tired of being in the car.   I miss SWW already!  I know I will have two more doses, but I had so much fun that I didn't want Weekend I to end.

This morning was crazy - at the Galactic Gathering, I had 1 bag from my first stop in X-wing Collectibles sent to the hotel and took everything else with me. I had an 8 am Sci Fi breakfast, so I went to pick up my package around 6:45 this morning.  It wasn't at the hotel.  Apparently, even though I had filled out my form for resort delivery, the person working the register put it in as front of the park pick-up.  It took forever for the AoA gift shop to figure that out, then call the park and confirm it was there.  I did pick it up after breakfast, but it took them forever to find it when I got there because the person that confirmed it this morning had moved it.  I know Darth's Mall is a short term retail place, but they should do a better job at training the people at the registers.  At least two of them asked me to be patient with them because they worked at a resort and had just been pulled over.  I was of course, but it was a bit annoying. One didn't even know if my build your own lightsaber was a single or double.  They were all super nice, just needed a little more training.  Overall, GG was cool, but I doubt I will do it again.

The Deluxe Premium Package was worth every penny!  I really enjoyed the parade viewing (especially since I was on the shady side of the street) and getting to walk up to the stage.  I was right behind the adorable Padawans and R2!  So cool.  The easy access to the shows was fantastic.  The dessert party was great, though I wasn't really a fan of either of the alcoholic drinks and wasn't really that hungry for the snacks.  But the view of the stage show was great.  I look forward to seeing the Fireworks from farther back.

I highly recommend getting to Obi-Wan and Beyond about 15 minutes early.  There was a really cool video that played.

Rebel Hanger was awesome, but I ended up talking to a manager about the service last night.  I think the waitresses were doing their best, but they have too many tables.  I know I drink a lot of water, but I felt like my glass was always empty.  I was sitting right next to the bar last night and almost just took it over there for a refill.  The manager had stopped by right after I was sat and then came back towards the end of my meal, so I told him my concerns.  He brought me a glass Evian bottle to take to go, which was super nice.  It also took forever to get my check and then for her to come back to scan my Magic Band to pay and then for her to come back with the receipt for me to sign.  In my section, she had 4 tables (6 top, 2 4 tops, and a 2 top [me]), plus she had two or three tables in another section.


----------



## Grumpy247365

pixeydust said:


> Very fast, took about 2 or 3 minutes - we arrived at 10:30 to get our credentials and still had an unobstructed viewing area for the parade! Also, our area was really well monitored by cast members who quickly pounced on anyone without credentials.
> 
> 
> It was really packed, there are plenty of deserts and drinks but desserts were just so-so and non-alcoholic drinks were just apple and pomegranate lemonade, water, teabags & hot water and coffee.



Thanks for the reply!!!! How early did you show up for the dessert party? Thanks again.


----------



## jennab113

Also, when I checked in at Sci-Fi, they said they had plenty of room for immediate walk ups, so if you didn't get a reservation, try walking up first thing in the morning.  I enjoyed the breakfast.  The best part by far was watching the clips and trailers on the big screen.  It was awesome!  I was sitting right next to the door you enter, so I heard the spiel about watching clips from your sand speeder over and over again.  I guess there was a lull in the entry way pictures, because at one point, I glanced over and Boba was standing in the doorway.  Scared me to death!  I sometimes have anxiety around characters where I can't see their face, but for reasons unknown, the Boba costume freaked me out while the Vader one didn't.  When I first came into the photo op, Boba was standing in the door way in my way.  I just scooted around him and went over to Vader standing in the corner.  I basically kept my back to Boba until the picture, then posed for it, said "Bye, Anakin!" and hightailed it out of there.  I am a wuss!

I got the Tattooine Sunrise, coffee, and blue milk, even though I could only take a couple sips of it.  I just wanted to taste it.  Everything was great!  I also ordered a Vader waffle which was good too.  I liked the banana stuff with it.  I got a box for the pastries and half the waffle, which ended up being lunch in the car.

Greedo signed my lightsaber and posed for a picture.  The Jawas stopped by to trade and I didn't think to ask them to sign.  I already have a picture with them.  The stormtrooper posed for a pic, but wouldn't sign the lightsaber.  He gestured that he would sign the paper with Vader and Boba Fett signatures on it, but that was pointless to me, so I just said never mind.  I was so freaked out by Boba that I forgot to ask out front if they would take the lightsaber in the back for Vader and Fett autos.  Oh well.  I'll do a Vader Run one morning and I am not getting anywhere near Fett ever again!


----------



## bgg319

Can you get Coke products at RH?  Also, anyone have any food reviews?  I've never had humus but am strangely intrigued by it at RH.


----------



## Koh1977

jane2073 said:


> I would say at least 80% of the items found in Darth's Mall can also be found in Tatooine Traders.  Including 'exclusive' SWW logo phone cases.



SO what can you ONLY find at Darth's Mall?  Trying to prioritize!  

Also, have we figured out when it's more likely to see Ezra and Sabine at the RH?  We have a 4:30pm ADR on Saturday the 30th.  These are two that DS REALLY wants to see...


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> If any of you have asked questions that have not been answered and you are coming weekend II-V please post them again tomorrow so I can get to it. I'm just scanning right now and don't want to leave without an answer if I have it.
> So the general consensus is that if I see a Boba Fett stein I should buy it?
> I don't want one but would hate for people to come and not get it. How many of you are interested in one and are coming weekends II-V?
> I'll do my best



I WOULD LOVE A STEIN  oops caps, I'll be there for the week of May 26. -June 2nd.  There is only two day that week as of now that we won't be going in on the weekend. Saturday the 30 and June 2nd, but we will have a car all week and can meet you. I see me being the only one that wants one.  That stein would get so much use lol.


----------



## delmar411

DD11 and I headed over to the studios for a few hours this afternoon so I could meet up with Good Morning Dewdrop to get the stein. Nothing was as packed as friday so that was nice. The first time I stopped by the lego build, the CM said it was a 45min wait but the next time we swung around to it the line was short so we only waited about 15mins to build the ship.

We also made it into the Mall in about 15mins. Inside wasnt packed either which I was glad for or else DD would have flipped out. We just missed Ashley so she didnt get to say hi. We will try another day. I bought DD the lightsaber shirt so we have that receipt.

She is not into character hunting so I was surprised she agreed to take a pic with the storm troopers and the imperial officers. Those guys are awesome! Definitely a must do for anyone coming to future weekends.

Also Vader was great to watch today. He is definitely maintaining character!

Overall a really nice afternoon.


----------



## mamadragona

So, canceled my plans on Friday for MK 24.  Kids would rather go to SWW again. But now there aren't FP for TSMM or the rebel show, etc. .  My fault on gambling they'd like MK the best.  So if anyone happens to be canceling anything as they firm up plans, keep me in mind (afternoon or FtF or something).  I'll be out of touch starting Mon afternoon though since I'm cruising.

Also, got a May the 4th pin, but I meant to get a SWW 2015 pin.  I was okay with it, but now am having buyers regret, so if anyone wants to trade...

(ETA afternoon and types)


----------



## jennab113

bgg319 said:


> Can you get Coke products at RH?  Also, anyone have any food reviews?  I've never had humus but am strangely intrigued by it at RH.


 Yes, there are coke products available.


----------



## Delilah1310

Love everyone's reports! thank you so much for the inside info!!!

Couple of questions on things I haven't seen too much about.

has anyone done or watched the Padawan Mind Challenge *this year*? Can you tell us about that experience?
what is the best/fastest route to sign up for the PMC first thing in the am?
do the characters sign at the Jedi Mickey Dinner? I've seen conflicting reports
are the desserts at Jedi Mickey Dinner the same as the those are the FTF DPP dessert party? if not, what is the same/different?
thanking in advance!


----------



## CheshireCrazy

prgal0715 said:


> Yet another Boba Fett request: is anyone willing to snag a Fett AP poster for me next weekend? Pretty please with sugar and a cherry on top? (I also posted a swap request on the roll call thread, FYI.) Full disclosure - my brother @Disney_owns_the_Ewoks is a MEGA Boba Fett fan; we're talking about a guy who spent $8,000 on a life-sized figure. I really want to make sure he gets a stein and a poster!! TIA to anyone willing to help!



I have to ask, is this the Sideshow Boba Fett life size? That is so awesome!


----------



## Monykalyn

Sounds like everyone is having fun! Love the pics!
A question though: Sounds like most had the Deluxe FtF package or VIP--anyone do the Premium package? Did you think the Premium was good for the parade and party? Having second thoughts now...think I may try to call tomorrow and see if any Deluxe left...but if most were happy with their premium package then I won't be second guessing as much


----------



## moobar25

delmar411 said:


> DD11 and I headed over to the studios for a few hours this afternoon so I could meet up with Good Morning Dewdrop to get the stein. Nothing was as packed as friday so that was nice. The first time I stopped by the lego build, the CM said it was a 45min wait but the next time we swung around to it the line was short so we only waited about 15mins to build the ship.
> 
> We also made it into the Mall in about 15mins. Inside wasnt packed either which I was glad for or else DD would have flipped out. We just missed Ashley so she didnt get to say hi. We will try another day. I bought DD the lightsaber shirt so we have that receipt.
> 
> She is not into character hunting so I was surprised she agreed to take a pic with the storm troopers and the imperial officers. Those guys are awesome! Definitely a must do for anyone coming to future weekends.
> 
> Also Vader was great to watch today. He is definitely maintaining character!
> 
> Overall a really nice afternoon.



Nice photo!


----------



## Koh1977

@yulilin3 - where did you find Ezra, Sabine, and Chopper?  Meet them we must!  ;-)


----------



## Koh1977

Monykalyn said:


> Sounds like everyone is having fun! Love the pics!
> A question though: Sounds like most had the Deluxe FtF package or VIP--anyone do the Premium package? Did you think the Premium was good for the parade and party? Having second thoughts now...think I may try to call tomorrow and see if any Deluxe left...but if most were happy with their premium package then I won't be second guessing as much



I am actually having the same thought…  :-/


----------



## tigger1972

Anyone who did VIP today, did your Vader pictures wind up on Photopass? I checked the website and our Vader picture is not there! We took other pictures at DHS later in the day, including Jedi Mickey, and all of those are on the site.


----------



## wendypooh

Has anyone used TIW this weekend??  Just trying to confirm if it can be used or not.   Thanks!!!


----------



## yulilin3

We are one of the last families in the clone wars line.last group gets Cody and Rex


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure someone answered but the autograph book comes with the plastic sleeve for pictures, one per page


----------



## yulilin3

I know that @The Sunrise Student did the pp on Friday. I'm sure she'll report back


----------



## jar

Itinkso said:


> Choose one of your mornings and head to Darth Mall at park opening. Most guests go to TSMM, Chewie, or Vader. Last year, there was only a handful of people in the Mall when we arrived after meeting Chewie a little after 8:00.
> 
> We were the only people doing the Aurasma shots.



If we don't go at RD (will be at SWW next Saturday), when is the next best recommended time to avoid a huge wait?  Planning to try for a ride or two before our Sci-Fi ADR.


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> @yulilin3 - where did you find Ezra, Sabine, and Chopper?  Meet them we must!  ;-)


Well...they are in the first two shows of. PMC. They come off stage and walk toward the ramp that leads to TSMM. We just hung around, Sabine saw Stephanie and said Nice outfit...Stephanie said thank you and asked if she could get a quick pic and they did.


----------



## Itinkso

jar said:


> If we don't go at RD (will be at SWW next Saturday), when is the next best recommended time to avoid a huge wait?  Planning to try for a ride or two before our Sci-Fi ADR.


@ethanwa recommended that last hour before it closes down for the fireworks. Most guests will be staking out their fireworks spots.


----------



## prgal0715

CheshireCrazy said:


> I have to ask, is this the Sideshow Boba Fett life size? That is so awesome!


Yes - it's the Sideshow Fett! It's amazing in person.


----------



## CAS239

I see each weekend they give out a different Star Wars poster. I can't read through all 805 pages lol, but can anytime tell me where you get this and if they run out of them quickly? Going this coming weekend and would like to pick it up. And I'm guessing it's free, but if not, how much are they?


----------



## Delilah1310

CAS239 said:


> I see each weekend they give out a different Star Wars poster. I can't read through all 805 pages lol, but can anytime tell me where you get this and if they run out of them quickly? Going this coming weekend and would like to pick it up. And I'm guessing it's free, but if not, how much are they?



the posters are for annual pass holders and also DVC owners.


----------



## CAS239

Delilah1310 said:


> the posters are for annual pass holders and also DVC owners.



Where do we pick them up at? Darths Mall?


----------



## heyitsmejosh

CAS239 said:


> Where do we pick them up at? Darths Mall?


where the jack sparrow attraction used to be


----------



## JayLeeJay

CAS239 said:


> Where do we pick them up at? Darths Mall?



You pick them up between One Man's Dream and Toy Story, back where the entrance to the Legend of Jack Sparrow was. There will be a small sign on the street pointing to the posters. They seem to be running out by 1pm each day. I would recommend getting it as early as possible before noon.


----------



## jennab113

This morning when I picked up a poster, if you were using the passholder card, you had to show ID, but if you had a 2015 Passholder slider, they would give you one with no ID.  I asked the CM why that was and she said people were giving others their AP card so they were checking.  I said it would be just as easy to take your slider off and give it to someone else and she just kind of brushed it off.  But apparently later they were handing them out without ID.  I may just be bitter because I don't have a 2015 slider since I bought my pass in 2014.  I do have a DVC slider from staying with a friend earlier this year...


----------



## yulilin3

Beautiful weather


----------



## jacksmommy

yulilin3 said:


> Just make sure that whoever is holding spots at Vader line let's family thru while they wait for you. So allow at least 5 families in front and keep allowing a family to go in front of them while they wait, letting the families behind know that they are waiting for you....does that make sense?



Yes, she will just let people through (ahead of her) until we get there.  Great. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

jacksmommy said:


> Yes, she will just let people through (ahead of her) until we get there.  Great. Thanks!


Good, I'm glad you understood what I was trying to explain...it's been a long but fun weekend. Just make sure she leaves about five families ahead of her, don't do it right in front


----------



## disneyluvrs4

So excited! Our magic bands and DS Jedi costume came yesterday, that and reading thru here and seeing pics has got me so excited about SWW! Loving everyone's pics and tips!


----------



## delmar411

jennab113 said:


> This morning when I picked up a poster, if you were using the passholder card, you had to show ID, but if you had a 2015 Passholder slider, they would give you one with no ID.  I asked the CM why that was and she said people were giving others their AP card so they were checking.  I said it would be just as easy to take your slider off and give it to someone else and she just kind of brushed it off.  But apparently later they were handing them out without ID.  I may just be bitter because I don't have a 2015 slider since I bought my pass in 2014.  I do have a DVC slider from staying with a friend earlier this year...



I was able to pick up a poster at the DVC kiosk without my card but I didnt expect to. I had left it in my purse from the Tomorrowland screening yesterday. The guy was really nice about it. And on friday I was able to pick up posters for my kids without showing all their passes. The dont seem to be overly strict about it all. The DVC kiosks will have lots of extra posters I'm sure. No idea how they will end up giving those away.


----------



## CAS239

heyitsmejosh said:


> where the jack sparrow attraction used to be





JayLeeJay said:


> You pick them up between One Man's Dream and Toy Story, back where the entrance to the Legend of Jack Sparrow was. There will be a small sign on the street pointing to the posters. They seem to be running out by 1pm each day. I would recommend getting it as early as possible before noon.



Ok sweet..thanks guys! We're heading to HS the day after the 24 hour event..so hopefully we can get up and make it before they run out lol


----------



## HCinKC

Koh1977 said:


> autograph card at the Sci Fi breakfast - does it have both Vader and Fett on it?  would REALLY like to not have to stand in line for Vader too to get an autograph, but he IS DD's favorite…
> 
> 
> 
> soniam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen pictures of the autograph card with Fett and Vader. However, I don't know if they were passing that out to everyone or someone who specifically asked. I know they are not signing at the breakfast.
Click to expand...

Lol I didn't reply anything!

I was going to say that DH and ODS did not get an autograph card at breakfast, but they also did not ask. I think the person who posted the previous photo asked for it.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

JayLeeJay said:


> You pick them up between One Man's Dream and Toy Story, back where the entrance to the Legend of Jack Sparrow was. There will be a small sign on the street pointing to the posters. They seem to be running out by 1pm each day. I would recommend getting it as early as possible before noon.


Today the were still handing them out at 3.... We were in line for Kit Fisto and saw them ....and we might have gotten 3 more so we can trade for the other weekends!

Only character that we did not meet but wanted to was Rex.  We were next in line and it started to rain...the CM announced we would be the last family but Rex walked off...sigh.  Went back after RL and he was out...DD however was really tired and basically done so we did not bother even trying to stand in line to get him.

Also voted not to go near the mall again as it seems we can not go in there and leave empty handed....


----------



## HCinKC

Shocker...ODS decided he wanted the autographs we missed.  We went back this afternoon after a morning in MK, monorail ride to Epcot, boat ride to HS...ODS wanted to ride the various forms of transportation. Spent a little over an hour at HS, seriousLy hit our lines basically perfect. Got in line for Kit Fisto, who was not out, waited about 25 minutes, arrived at front about three minutes after he came out. I had let a family got in front of us. If I hadnt, ODS would have gotten all four Jedi council. Still was neat because he got Kt, Mace, and Anakin. Went over to the Fetts. Boba was out, waited about 20 minutes and they switched when we were next in line. Oh yes, we also snagged Cantina Band on our way to Jedi council. Apparently, only one signs, but they all take pics. So the only autograph and pic we didn't get was a regular clone trooper. It was fantastic! ODS is so happy!

I forgot to mention...we had DTech Saturday morning. They left us go in early, so DH went to stake a parade spot at about 9:40. All of the curb was taken on both sides. He was still able to get a spot on the shady side. If you want to be front row, curb, get there early!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Forgot to mention we looked for but did not see any steins today.  None being sold and did not see any being carried around.

Did meet up with a CM that we know from previous trips turns out she is a friend of Ventress...and we had unknowingly met her the day before!  DD still does not know but DH and I got a kick out of it.


----------



## mamadragona

Delilah1310 said:


> do the characters sign at the Jedi Mickey Dinner? I've seen conflicting reports
> are the desserts at Jedi Mickey Dinner the same as the those are the FTF DPP dessert party? if not, what is the same/different?
> thanking in advance!



I did the PP and Jedi Mickey.

No signing, we got a character card presigned.

Some desserts overlapped.  I feel like the dinner had more choices. But the dessert provided for my allergy kids was different, which was nice.

The waitress at Jedi Mickey was awesome too.  Great service, except the check took a while at the end.

Someone asked about the FtF PP.
I actually liked the dessert party drinks.  The PP area was packed.  From accounts, it sounds like the density at the DP areas were less, plus you get all the show passes.  I chose the PP because I booked before I knew the difference and also kept it because I didn't think the kids wanted to go to a lot of shows.  We didn't get to take advantage of the parade watching because were IN IT!  Sorry - still sinking in.  Lol.

Also, seriously everything we go to has one little scare or thunder crack.  DD hated that part.    even the Obi Wan show.  Lol.  I am not sure if the kids really liked that one.  They seemed to find it funny in some places, boring in others, but generally I think it went over their heads. (5&7 years old).  DD actually cried at the Jurassic Park part.  She also cried at Indiana Jones and refused to try ST. She was generally the happiest at the Jedi Mickey dinner, the parade, light saber building, shrunk the kids playground, and the dessert party.


----------



## jennab113

@mamadragona - I actually thought about that during Obi-Wan and Beyond.  JAT doing all the people/character voices was really cool to me as an adult, but I can imagine it might not be to a kid who doesn't know who those people are.



HCinKC said:


> Lol I didn't reply anything!
> 
> I was going to say that DH and ODS did not get an autograph card at breakfast, but they also did not ask. I think the person who posted the previous photo asked for it.


 I did not ask for a character signature card, but I was given one.  After I'd been seated, someone came by and handed it to me.  It was in my backpack when I ran through the torrential rain that arrived in Atlanta at the same time I did this afternoon and got soaked and thrown away.


----------



## Teamanderson

Chewie with a selfie stick! Awesome! I've been wondering if I should buy a selfie stick for this, I'd hate to keep bugging people around us to take photos of me and my family but I'm sure no one minds!  Where might I find a selfie stick? Walmart?


----------



## Teamanderson

@yulilin3 Im going to need you to remind me again the locations of JTA and Maul sign ups. Which one is at sound and commissary? ill remember to write it down this time, lol. Are Maul sign ups all 3 days on weekend IV? We are going to split, My husband is going to take our youngest to Chewie at rope drop and I'll meet them there after I sign up our oldest for JTA and Maul.


----------



## mamadragona

@yulilin3 I was just checking out the Photo pass photos of the parade.  There are lots of kids in caps, but DS is the only one also with red shorts.  DD has on a pink and white jumper.  In the adult pic, I'm the small one at the back with black pants, white shirt.


----------



## HCinKC

DarthYouri said:


> thank u , i'm going next sunday but the day is so full , but darth mall is number one on the to-do list


Don't let the line scare you. It moves very quickly!



pld5 said:


> For anyone who did the Galactic Breakfast, were there light sabers provided as was once reported here?


They are about the size of a pen and come on a lanyard. They switch to both red and blue.



Itinkso said:


> Jawas will be at Rebel Hangar during the weekday Lounge hours. Not sure about any other characters at this time.


We go Tuesday evening. I'll report back on who we see. Fingers crossed for Rebels!



Delilah1310 said:


> Love everyone's reports! thank you so much for the inside info!!!
> 
> Couple of questions on things I haven't seen too much about.
> 
> has anyone done or watched the Padawan Mind Challenge *this year*? Can you tell us about that experience?
> what is the best/fastest route to sign up for the PMC first thing in the am?
> do the characters sign at the Jedi Mickey Dinner? I've seen conflicting reports
> are the desserts at Jedi Mickey Dinner the same as the those are the FTF DPP dessert party? if not, what is the same/different?
> thanking in advance!


I did not notice any characters signing at dinner. I bet they would sign if you had a special request. My guess is that most people don't even bother asking because you get a presigned card with the dinner logo on it.



jennab113 said:


> @mamadragona - I actually thought about that during Obi-Wan and Beyond.  JAT doing all the people/character voices was really cool to me as an adult, but I can imagine it might not be to a kid who doesn't know who those people are.
> 
> I did not ask for a character signature card, but I was given one.  After I'd been seated, someone came by and handed it to me.  It was in my backpack when I ran through the torrential rain that arrived in Atlanta at the same time I did this afternoon and got soaked and thrown away.


Hmm, I may stop by and see about one on Tuesday then. We are there for RH that evening, but maybe I can get a CM with keys to the breakfast signature card cabinet.


----------



## HCinKC

Teamanderson said:


> Chewie with a selfie stick! Awesome! I've been wondering if I should buy a selfie stick for this, I'd hate to keep bugging people around us to take photos of me and my family but I'm sure no one minds!  Where might I find a selfie stick? Walmart?


I am always offering to take pictures for people. It seems like most people don't mind. Plus, I found the SWW folks to be quite friendly. And the CMs and Photopass people were happy to use people's cameras and phones, too.


----------



## bgg319

Teamanderson said:


> Chewie with a selfie stick! Awesome! I've been wondering if I should buy a selfie stick for this, I'd hate to keep bugging people around us to take photos of me and my family but I'm sure no one minds!  Where might I find a selfie stick? Walmart?



Amazon has them for around 15 bucks.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Teamanderson said:


> @yulilin3 Im going to need you to remind me again the locations of JTA and Maul sign ups. Which one is at sound and commissary? ill remember to write it down this time, lol. Are Maul sign ups all 3 days on weekend IV? We are going to split, My husband is going to take our youngest to Chewie at rope drop and I'll meet them there after I sign up our oldest for JTA and Maul.



JTA is in the Indiana Jones queue.  Visit to the Maul (and PMC) would be at the ABC Sound Stage/old Sounds Dangerous building, which is where JTA signups normally are.  I'm not sure if signing up for JTA, Maul, and then getting to Chewie is a realistic plan, honestly.  JTA signups could take an hour alone.  Maul signups may be full by then.


----------



## Teamanderson

jtowntoflorida said:


> JTA is in the Indiana Jones queue.  Visit to the Maul (and PMC) would be at the ABC Sound Stage/old Sounds Dangerous building, which is where JTA signups normally are.  I'm not sure if signing up for JTA, Maul, and then getting to Chewie is a realistic plan, honestly.  JTA signups could take an hour alone.  Maul signups may be full by then.


We are going two days so maybe I should do Chewie one morning and JTA and Maul the second morning. I really wanted him to get on stage with Ray but I haven't even told him about it yet so maybe it's best I don't. He loves JTA so we might just do that and skip Maul sign ups. You are right, it would really be pushing it cramming it all in and likely not possible


----------



## Teamanderson

HCinKC said:


> I am always offering to take pictures for people. It seems like most people don't mind. Plus, I found the SWW folks to be quite friendly. And the CMs and Photopass people were happy to use people's cameras and phones, too.


That's good to hear because we didn't do the memory maker this trip so I'll definetly need the CMs to use my phone for pictures. I'm excited to be surrounded by such awesome SW fans, look forward to hopefully bumping into some of you in the lines!


----------



## yulilin3

No better way to end weekend one, crappy phone camera better ones tomorrow. This is from my favorite spot


----------



## aliehssunday

Wonderful!


----------



## bigtony777

Unfortunately, we will not be making it to SWW this year, but hope to read about everyone's great reports.  Next year we will be able to return.


----------



## Kaschper

tigger1972 said:


> Anyone who did VIP today, did your Vader pictures wind up on Photopass? I checked the website and our Vader picture is not there! We took other pictures at DHS later in the day, including Jedi Mickey, and all of those are on the site.


Vader pictures were not on our MM either. I went into to HS photopass store to add our DS JTA photos and asked about the Vader photo.  They were able to pull them up right away and add them to our MM, but said they should have loaded about two hours after they were taken. I did ask if they could make sure those photos were loaded for the rest of the group but I don't know if they will actually do it without prompting.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Anyone happen to notice what time TSMM is closing?  I assume it's 8:30, but just want confirmation.


----------



## meuseman

Delilah1310 said:


> Love everyone's reports! thank you so much for the inside info!!!
> 
> Couple of questions on things I haven't seen too much about.
> 
> has anyone done or watched the Padawan Mind Challenge *this year*? Can you tell us about that experience?
> what is the best/fastest route to sign up for the PMC first thing in the am?
> do the characters sign at the Jedi Mickey Dinner? I've seen conflicting reports
> are the desserts at Jedi Mickey Dinner the same as the those are the FTF DPP dessert party? if not, what is the same/different?
> thanking in advance!



My DS4 did the mind challenge. Each kid gets a blue and red lightsaber. They get questions with two possible answers and raise the corresponding color saber. 

The hosts were very funny, kind of corny, but perfect for the event. Sabine, Ezra and Chopper are on stage with the kids and when they get a question wrong, they leave the group and join the rebels crew that is hanging out behind the line of contestants. At the end, all of the kids get a Star Wars toy. My son got a Droideka, which he now loves.


----------



## Itinkso

jtowntoflorida said:


> Anyone happen to notice what time TSMM is closing?  I assume it's 8:30, but just want confirmation.


Darth Mall closes at 7:30. TSMM will need to close their Standby line around that time to get everyone through the ride and then out of the area.


----------



## NebrMom

what is the best/fastest route to sign up for the PMC first thing in the morning? Someone else asked this but I haven't seen an answer (forgive me if I missed it) also, is it reasonable to this and Chewie before 9:45 when we were going to find a spot for the parade?


----------



## pbb322

meuseman said:


> My DS4 did the mind challenge. Each kid gets a blue and red lightsaber. They get questions with two possible answers and raise the corresponding color saber.
> 
> The hosts were very funny, kind of corny, but perfect for the event. Sabine, Ezra and Chopper are on stage with the kids and when they get a question wrong, they leave the group and join the rebels crew that is hanging out behind the line of contestants. At the end, all of the kids get a Star Wars toy. My son got a Droideka, which he now loves.


 
Sounds so fun!  Did you go straight to sign up at RD?  Was the sign up line crazy?  My DS7 is really hoping to get signed up this year and I'm trying to manage his expectations...


----------



## sairell

tigger1972 said:


> Anyone who did VIP today, did your Vader pictures wind up on Photopass? I checked the website and our Vader picture is not there! We took other pictures at DHS later in the day, including Jedi Mickey, and all of those are on the site.



@tigger1972 I just checked the photopass site and ours are not showing up as well. This happened to us last October but I just used the email link at the bottom of the page with the date, time & where the photos were taken. I also attached a photo from my phone of what my family and I were wearing. They linked my pictures the next day. Hopefully, they'll be quick this time around as well. 

BTW, my husband was the one who shared his umbrella with your son when it rained before the parade.


----------



## RebelScumRunner

yulilin3 said:


> There are 2 priority characters during SWW, if you have 2 days you can do Vader one day and Chewie the next. Best strategy for Vader go straight down Hollywood Blvd and head towards TSMM, past TSMM you'll find his line. IVader comes out at 8am. The reason I chose to do Chewie first is that he takes a 2 hour break to prep for parade and Vander meets continuosly even during the parade


 


yulilin3 said:


> Last year they had Vader buckets all thru out, the stormtrooper stein sold out weekend 1 and they had them back by weekend 3. Glow cubes sold out weekend 3 I believe


 

Thank you for the info.  You, and some of the other folks on here, are incredible.  The information that's been posted over that past weekend has been a huge help in my preliminary plans.  Sidenote: your daughter's outfit is quite awesome, real glad you guys got to meet the 'Rebels'


----------



## momofallsons

Teamanderson said:


> @yulilin3 Im going to need you to remind me again the locations of JTA and Maul sign ups. Which one is at sound and commissary? ill remember to write it down this time, lol. Are Maul sign ups all 3 days on weekend IV? We are going to split, My husband is going to take our youngest to Chewie at rope drop and I'll meet them there after I sign up our oldest for JTA and Maul.



Are you going to try to sign up for both JTA and Maul the same day?  If so, please post how it works out!  I want to try the same plan for weekend V... split up, one takes youngest to Chewie & one takes older two to try to get JTA and Maul, but wasn't sure if it would be feasible to get both sign-ups.


----------



## drmartin1998

meuseman said:


> My DS4 did the mind challenge. Each kid gets a blue and red lightsaber. They get questions with two possible answers and raise the corresponding color saber.
> 
> The hosts were very funny, kind of corny, but perfect for the event. Sabine, Ezra and Chopper are on stage with the kids and when they get a question wrong, they leave the group and join the rebels crew that is hanging out behind the line of contestants. At the end, all of the kids get a Star Wars toy. My son got a Droideka, which he now loves.



We were planning on rushing for JTA signups our SWW day but my DS6 is a huge rebels fan and after reading this description I'm thinking this is a better choice for him. I may do the chewie run and shuffle while wife takes DS6 and DS9 for mind challenge signups now.


----------



## Teamanderson

momofallsons said:


> Are you going to try to sign up for both JTA and Maul the same day?  If so, please post how it works out!  I want to try the same plan for weekend V... split up, one takes youngest to Chewie & one takes older two to try to get JTA and Maul, but wasn't sure if it would be feasible to get both sign-ups.


I was going to try lol but it's probably going to fail. I'm sure the line for JTA will be long and by the time I make it over to Maul they will aLready be full and I'll be making my husband wait forever at Chewie. It's worth a shot though! I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Anyone happen to notice what time TSMM is closing?  I assume it's 8:30, but just want confirmation.


Yes, 8:30am. They have a big sign outside the attraction reminding people


----------



## yulilin3

Celebrity motorcade from the shady square for the DPP
First pictures has our group of DISers
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...646.1073741906.1406401066&type=1&l=39878e379a


----------



## The Sunrise Student

wendypooh said:


> Sunrise, will you be marching next weekend??



We will be Marching in Friday's parade


----------



## yulilin3

Rebels and SotS shows. The standby line is brutal, if you must see a show I really recommend being there at least 1 hour before Rebels and 1 and a half houres before SotS. Only the first 50 people in line get some shade while waiting
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...039.1073741907.1406401066&type=1&l=12d40d6445


----------



## lovethattink

jtowntoflorida said:


> Anyone happen to notice what time TSMM is closing?  I assume it's 8:30, but just want confirmation.



@yulilin3  and @Itinkso won't it close earlier next week since fireworks are earlier?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I know that @The Sunrise Student did the pp on Friday. I'm sure she'll report back



With that queue  the FtF Premium Package was pretty good I thought. We were able to get Rebels passes and still had our FP for SotS, the passes for the FtF put us right in the middle,  check in 30 minutes before show,  they start seating 15 minutes before show time. 

The parade viewing is a bigger area but everyone still try to get as close to the ropes as humanly possible. There were ice cream,  popcorn, soda and water. 

I would get to the parade checking about an hour ahead of time. 

For the desert part (which begins an hour before the fire works)  get there at least 30 minutes before it begins. 

The reason everyone is reporting it seems more crowded is they nearly doubled the amount of tables for people this year,  last year there were a lot of people having to try to balance things in mid air because there was not enough tables for everyone. 

The viewing was good but obstructed a nut for the fireworks. But you can see the stage too. 

Hope this helps


----------



## yulilin3

DPP desserts party. There's really no need to line up early. You can get there at 8:25pm. They let us in at 8:30pm
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...656.1073741908.1406401066&type=1&l=f887e6aae5
Sorry no good pics of fireworks cause the camera died on us right before they started. But the view was good, we were just close so you had to really look up


----------



## yulilin3

day 3, some characters, PMC and fireworks from my favorite spot
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...313.1073741909.1406401066&type=1&l=59dea91d02


----------



## yulilin3

@mamadragona  I don't think we got the kids (shoot) but we got a good one of you


----------



## yulilin3

@The Sunrise Student kept it together even though I tried very hard to make her cry


----------



## yulilin3

I'll link all the albums and video of the Chewie run to the first page. Also I'll update the first page with prices on the items at Rebel Hangar


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> DPP desserts party. There's really no need to line up early. You can get there at 8:25pm. They let us in at 8:30pm
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...656.1073741908.1406401066&type=1&l=f887e6aae5
> Sorry no good pics of fireworks cause the camera died on us right before they started. But the view was good, we were just close so you had to really look up



How early would you recommend lining up to get the credentials before the parade? It seems like with the premium package it is recommended an hour early, but what about for the deluxe? I'm hoping much closer to 10am since we aren't waiting for show FP.


----------



## mamadragona

yulilin3 said:


> @mamadragona  I don't think we got the kids (shoot) but we got a good one of you


That is a great one of me.  You can even see DHs goofy hat, lol.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> @yulilin3  and @Itinkso won't it close earlier next week since fireworks are earlier?


thanks for reminding me:
From weekend II on TSMM will close at 8:15pm and GMR at 8:00pm. First post updated with video, pictures and new closing times for TSMM and GMR


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> How early would you recommend lining up to get the credentials before the parade? It seems like with the premium package it is recommended an hour early, but what about for the deluxe? I'm hoping much closer to 10am since we aren't waiting for show FP.


we walked into the park at 9:45am and saw some people already sitting down on the sunny side with credentials. There was no line for it either. I think they are giving them out earlier than 10am in case some want to run to Darth's Mall first. I should've asked at what time they started giving them out.
At 9:45am we got our credentials, again no wait, and then a friend of mine was talking to a manager about the sun and that she couldn't stand there for an hour and he let us into the wheelchair area. Now if anyone with the DPP has a wheelchair they will be priority for that spot, so as to how many people could get in there depends on whether there's a wheelchair or not. People that came after 10:15 had to sit on the sunny side


----------



## msmama

tigger1972 said:


> Anyone who did VIP today, did your Vader pictures wind up on Photopass? I checked the website and our Vader picture is not there! We took other pictures at DHS later in the day, including Jedi Mickey, and all of those are on the site.





jennab113 said:


> This morning when I picked up a poster, if you were using the passholder card, you had to show ID, but if you had a 2015 Passholder slider, they would give you one with no ID.  I asked the CM why that was and she said people were giving others their AP card so they were checking.  I said it would be just as easy to take your slider off and give it to someone else and she just kind of brushed it off.  But apparently later they were handing them out without ID.  I may just be bitter because I don't have a 2015 slider since I bought my pass in 2014.  I do have a DVC slider from staying with a friend earlier this year...





Kaschper said:


> Vader pictures were not on our MM either. I went into to HS photopass store to add our DS JTA photos and asked about the Vader photo.  They were able to pull them up right away and add them to our MM, but said they should have loaded about two hours after they were taken. I did ask if they could make sure those photos were loaded for the rest of the group but I don't know if they will actually do it without prompting.





sairell said:


> @tigger1972 I just checked the photopass site and ours are not showing up as well. This happened to us last October but I just used the email link at the bottom of the page with the date, time & where the photos were taken. I also attached a photo from my phone of what my family and I were wearing. They linked my pictures the next day. Hopefully, they'll be quick this time around as well.
> 
> BTW, my husband was the one who shared his umbrella with your son when it rained before the parade.



Just checked for mine and they are not there. I can do any photo pass place right?  Doesn't have to be HS?  

I had no idea there were so many of us from here VIPing it up yesterday!  Does anyone know what time the Vader meet was?  It was early I know but more specifically (because it seems like days ago, not just yesterday). 

My son woke up puking today so looks like we will be a lazy hotel day. Hope everyone else is faring better (and hope this is just a long day catching up with him).


----------



## yulilin3

have you guys been able to see the pictures from the fb link? It's the first time I'm doing it this way, it's just easier for me instead of having to download to photobucket. Let me know, thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Just checked for mine and they are not there. I can do any photo pass place right?  Doesn't have to be HS?
> 
> I had no idea there were so many of us from here VIPing it up yesterday!  Does anyone know what time the Vader meet was?  It was early I know but more specifically (because it seems like days ago, not just yesterday).
> 
> My son woke up puking today so looks like we will be a lazy hotel day. Hope everyone else is faring better (and hope this is just a long day catching up with him).


He could be dehydrated  Hope he feels better soon


----------



## slaveone

Worked fine for me.


----------



## eschil

tigger1972 said:


> Anyone who did VIP today, did your Vader pictures wind up on Photopass? I checked the website and our Vader picture is not there! We took other pictures at DHS later in the day, including Jedi Mickey, and all of those are on the site.



I had some photos missing on our last trip. I emailed photopass the date, time of day, a description of what we were wearing, and where the photo was taken. Within a few hours, they located the photos and added the to my account. I think I found the email address on Disney's website.


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> have you guys been able to see the pictures from the fb link? It's the first time I'm doing it this way, it's just easier for me instead of having to download to photobucket. Let me know, thanks.



They are easier to view this way too. And yep, they pull up perfectly.


----------



## sairell

msmama said:


> Just checked for mine and they are not there. I can do any photo pass place right?  Doesn't have to be HS?
> 
> I had no idea there were so many of us from here VIPing it up yesterday!  Does anyone know what time the Vader meet was?  It was early I know but more specifically (because it seems like days ago, not just yesterday).
> 
> My son woke up puking today so looks like we will be a lazy hotel day. Hope everyone else is faring better (and hope this is just a long day catching up with him).



I had a feeling there were DISers in the group but I'm a shy one.  The time on my Vader phone pictures was 7:08am.

I hope your son feels better soon. Mine is still asleep. It'll be a lazy morning at the resort for us as well.


----------



## pookadoo77

The Sunrise Student said:


> With that queue  the FtF Premium Package was pretty good I thought. We were able to get Rebels passes and still had our FP for SotS, the passes for the FtF put us right in the middle,  check in 30 minutes before show,  they start seating 15 minutes before show time.
> 
> The parade viewing is a bigger area but everyone still try to get as close to the ropes as humanly possible. There were ice cream,  popcorn, soda and water.
> 
> I would get to the parade checking about an hour ahead of time.
> 
> For the desert part (which begins an hour before the fire works)  get there at least 30 minutes before it begins.
> 
> The reason everyone is reporting it seems more crowded is they nearly doubled the amount of tables for people this year,  last year there were a lot of people having to try to balance things in mid air because there was not enough tables for everyone.
> 
> The viewing was good but obstructed a nut for the fireworks. But you can see the stage too.
> 
> Hope this helps



Thanks for the report Sunrise! For kids, did the parade viewing and dessert party seem really crowded/packed? Did they seem able to see? Making sure it will be ok for my son that has anxiety. Thanks SO much! Beautiful parade pic!!


----------



## pookadoo77

Is everyone still wearing their celebrating/DIS buttons?? Wanna be able to recognize yall! Keep the pics coming, LOVE it!


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> we walked into the park at 9:45am and saw some people already sitting down on the sunny side with credentials. There was no line for it either. I think they are giving them out earlier than 10am in case some want to run to Darth's Mall first. I should've asked at what time they started giving them out.
> At 9:45am we got our credentials, again no wait, and then a friend of mine was talking to a manager about the sun and that she couldn't stand there for an hour and he let us into the wheelchair area. Now if anyone with the DPP has a wheelchair they will be priority for that spot, so as to how many people could get in there depends on whether there's a wheelchair or not. People that came after 10:15 had to sit on the sunny side



We got our lanyards much closer to 9am than 10am. They place was all setup and no line just walk up, say who you are and get the lanyard and go. DH and I waited in Sid's on the cushy benches, charging our phones until we noticed they had started letting people into the area, that was before 9:45am. We chose to sit by the first tree (closest to the podium) which was fine. I had brought an umbrella and ended up eating my fruit bars on the other side of the street since I couldn't eat them fast enough to prevent mass melting in the sun. LOL

There was tons of extra space in both the wheelchair and standing section which was making guests without a spot unhappy. But we also saw many people walking up to find a spot less than 10mins before the parade so they had no business getting upset at the CMs.


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Thanks for the report Sunrise! For kids, did the parade viewing and dessert party seem really crowded/packed? Did they seem able to see? Making sure it will be ok for my son that has anxiety. Thanks SO much! Beautiful parade pic!!


I'm sure she'll give you a more detailed answer but here's a pic from the package area around 10:50am. You can see the wheelchair area and then all the kids sitting down at the front


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> we walked into the park at 9:45am and saw some people already sitting down on the sunny side with credentials. There was no line for it either. I think they are giving them out earlier than 10am in case some want to run to Darth's Mall first. I should've asked at what time they started giving them out.
> At 9:45am we got our credentials, again no wait, and then a friend of mine was talking to a manager about the sun and that she couldn't stand there for an hour and he let us into the wheelchair area. Now if anyone with the DPP has a wheelchair they will be priority for that spot, so as to how many people could get in there depends on whether there's a wheelchair or not. People that came after 10:15 had to sit on the sunny side



For the non-Deluxe, regular Premium FtF, with the parade starting at 11, how was credential line? We were hoping to hop in the credential line approx. 9:45 or so and then head on over to get our parade spot.  Prior to the weekends, there was talk that the PP spot was actually in the shade (at least mostly), while the DPP spot was inexplicably not in the shade (hence your issues with the wheelchair section).  Is the PP spot still actually shaded (mostly or partly)?

Related, how have regular Premium FtF show passes been scooped up?  Does anybody have any idea how many passes they have available for each show?  I'm trying to figure out how we want to do Weekend V.  With the FP's being Tier 2, we already scooped up FPs for SotS and Oz.  We had not planned on seeing Rebels, and we were otherwise looking at Obi-Wan.  I suppose then we would select Obi-Wan for our FtF pass, but from what I have seen so far from reports, it seems that people still need to get to the FP line about 30 minutes in advance to have any sort of decent seat and not be stuck in the sun.  Is that true?  Should I try to select Oz for FtF and try to switch my FP at the park that day from Oz to Obi-Wan?  Then, if I do want to use FtF pass on Oz (or SotS), then do I need to adjust my check-in hangout earlier?

I'm not surprised at the number of DPP and VIPers in this group, it just seems that the number of Premium folks are a little light....
thanks so much for all of your help!!


----------



## Florida Girl

Back from the week-long extravaganza.....SWW Friday and Saturday 
Friday did the Chewy run where Maxie was finally the short one! Friday was all about the meals and characters. The Sci-Fi breakfast was pretty delish but the stormtroopers were awesome they did not like the fact that Maxie was taller then them and when i stood up (5'10") they made us both sit down, lol  The Rebel Hanger was the perfect spot for a few drinkies and snackies,checked in and did not even wait two minutes for our reservation. The H&V dinner was fantastic character interaction and pretty delish as well.
Saturday oooh let's talk about how flipping awesome the Deluxe Premium Package is we checked in around 10 went and dinked around, read ciggie time, went back had some waters and ice cream and watched the parade. Might of been in the blazing sun but definitely not feeling crammed or being stomped upon. And how awesome to walk behind the parade and be right in front of the stage for the show!!! The reserved seating for all three shows? Waltzing right into the  mall? Yes,please! How awesome  And finally the dessert party...plenty of tables not packed in, right next to the stage,fab drinks....yum dark side iced coffee and desserts too! Might have had to look up a wee bit for the fireworks but as amazing as they are it was totally cool.
Bottom line....Deluxe Premium Package? Best.Package.Ever.
Thank you Yulilin3 for this amazing thread and the awesomeness that is you! It was so lovely to meet you during the dessert party


----------



## pookadoo77

Ty! 


yulilin3 said:


> I'm sure she'll give you a more detailed answer but here's a pic from the package area around 10:50am. You can see the wheelchair area and then all the kids sitting down at the front


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Mostly due to this thread I got one great day at SWW Saturday. I have all 3 spaceship glow cubes and a Boba Fett head stein. They ran out of the steins quickly, that's going to be the big purchase this year.

I did the premium package and they let me check in about 9 AM, get a card for Stars of the Saga (traded in my fastpass) and I left until 10 when they let the line in. I wasn't in the front but I got some pictures anyway. Stars of the Saga was great, Mr. McDiarmid was very entertaining although Ms. Allen was a bit flat. for the dessert party, stand to the left of the stage, not right in front of it, to see fireworks. (that does mean you won't be able to see much of the preshow but it is on a screen too). I really like the Jabba cupcake. Next weekend I'll have friends with me but I didn't have trouble getting back to a table.

Loved Rebel Hangar. A friend and I had the cheese sabers and a sith & chips and it was plenty of food. Portions seem huge. the Rebel Red drink is pretty strong and the Dark Side martini comes with a dark chocolate truffle. The Cantina Band came through. They did visit tables. I have one of them painted on my magic band and they loved that. There were a couple of jawas too. No other characters appeared while I was there.

Pretty sure I saw Sunrise marching in the parade.

And the Imperial officers were out in the afternoon, interrogating passersby. They are pretty funny, for Imperial officers.

They separate deluxe package from premium package for the party? I have 2 friends on the deluxe package, guess I can't stand with them.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

This may have been answered already, but for those of you who went this past weekend and stayed at the All-Star Resorts, what time do the buses start running and should we line up earlier? Our RD day for SWW is the same day of the MK 24 party so I know that those buses will be up and running.

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

jtowntoflorida said:


> Anyone happen to notice what time TSMM is closing?  I assume it's 8:30, but just want confirmation.


The last FP return time offered for weekend III was 7:15-8:15.


----------



## yulilin3

Funny story about this picture: We were waiting for Steph to meet DM. My son joined us yesterday and he just wanted to see the iteraction (he hasn't taken a pic with characters in years) So we get the Maul/Steph pic and Maul walks up to my son and motions for him to come take a pic, my son's like "no it's Ok" and Maul just motions to come and do it. SO my son goes over and we get a couple of pics. About 30 minutes later he gets a text from a Universal co-worker "Dude, I guess you didn't recognize me"


----------



## kpd6901

MakiraMarlena said:


> Mostly due to this thread I got one great day at SWW Saturday. I have all 3 spaceship glow cubes and a Boba Fett head stein. They ran out of the steins quickly, that's going to be the big purchase this year.
> 
> I did the premium package and they let me check in about 9 AM, get a card for Stars of the Saga (traded in my fastpass) and I left until 10 when they let the line in. I wasn't in the front but I got some pictures anyway. Stars of the Saga was great, Mr. McDiarmid was very entertaining although Ms. Allen was a bit flat. for the dessert party, stand to the left of the stage, not right in front of it, to see fireworks. I really like the Jabba cupcake. Next weekend I'll have friends with me but I didn't have trouble getting back to a table.
> 
> Loved Rebel Hangar. A friend and I had the cheese sabers and a sith & chips and it was plenty of food. Portions seem huge. the Rebel Red drink is pretty strong and the Dark Side martini comes with a dark chocolate truffle. The Cantina Band came through. They did visit tables. I have one of them painted on my magic band and they loved that. No other characters appeared while I was there.
> 
> Pretty sure I saw Sunrise marching in the parade.
> 
> And the Imperial officers were out in the afternoon, interrogating passersby. They are pretty funny, for Imperial officers.



Ha! I ask a Premium package question, and you respond while I am typing my question   Logistically, how did you trade in your FP?  Did they do that for you or did you just have to swap it on your own and were at the whimsy of current availability?  Sorry, the last time I was at WDW was 12 years ago and we have never been part of special events like this to have any experience with it.  So, they let you check in early to get your pass, but did you have to stay there in line for other reasons until 10? I'm a little confused.  I would think that once one checked in, they would have their credential and be free to "move along" (see what I did there?)  Or were you saying that the staff waited until 10 to open up the parade viewing area and there was a line of people already with their credentials waiting in line by the Premium package parade viewing area?  Just trying to get a good idea of how we need to work our morning after the Chewie run and hopefully Darth Maul M&G before 9.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> For the non-Deluxe, regular Premium FtF, with the parade starting at 11, how was credential line? We were hoping to hop in the credential line approx. 9:45 or so and then head on over to get our parade spot.  Prior to the weekends, there was talk that the PP spot was actually in the shade (at least mostly), while the DPP spot was inexplicably not in the shade (hence your issues with the wheelchair section).  Is the PP spot still actually shaded (mostly or partly)?
> 
> Related, how have regular Premium FtF show passes been scooped up?  Does anybody have any idea how many passes they have available for each show?  I'm trying to figure out how we want to do Weekend V.  With the FP's being Tier 2, we already scooped up FPs for SotS and Oz.  We had not planned on seeing Rebels, and we were otherwise looking at Obi-Wan.  I suppose then we would select Obi-Wan for our FtF pass, but from what I have seen so far from reports, it seems that people still need to get to the FP line about 30 minutes in advance to have any sort of decent seat and not be stuck in the sun.  Is that true?  Should I try to select Oz for FtF and try to switch my FP at the park that day from Oz to Obi-Wan?  Then, if I do want to use FtF pass on Oz (or SotS), then do I need to adjust my check-in hangout earlier?
> 
> I'm not surprised at the number of DPP and VIPers in this group, it just seems that the number of Premium folks are a little light....
> thanks so much for all of your help!!


see pic on page 808, that's the PP area,most of it is in the shade.
I would keep your fp for SotS and Oz (they are the 2 top priorities) and get a fp for Rebels with your PP. Obi Wan has not been filling up completely (at least that's what happened weekend I) so you could do a 30 minutes standby for it.
As far as to how far in advance to line up for your fp, I would be there 45 minutes before both shows. They let you in 15 minutes before the show so you will only wait 30 minutes in line, that way you won't be in the upper rows where the sun creeps in.


----------



## ethanwa

So the less expensive Premium is in the shade but the more expensive Deluxe is in the sun?? That makes no sense!!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to take a couple of hours off of the thread right now..life has creeped up on me. Our phones got disconnected yesterday cause I forgot to pay the bill, I was having too much fun to pay bills .
So, yeah, house chores and responsibilities call. See you in a couple of hours.
Again first post updated to reflect new closing times for GMR and TSMM. Links to all my pictures are there and video of the Chewie run. Will do some digging to see if I can get autograph session times for weekend II


----------



## Cluelyss

kpd6901 said:


> Just trying to get a good idea of how we need to work our morning after the Chewie run and *hopefully Darth Maul M&G before 9*.



FYI - Darth Maul does not start meeting until 9, so you may need to adjust your schedule a bit. If you went right from the Chewie line to Darth Maul's line you may be one of the first in line? Not sure how early people will be lining up now that there are more characters out earlier?


----------



## moobar25

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sure she'll give you a more detailed answer but here's a pic from the package area around 10:50am. You can see the wheelchair area and then all the kids sitting down at the front



I see they changed the arrangement from last years.  It was me, DH and DD(2) - and the parade viewing was very dissappointing.  We had shown up at 9am and asked about checking in - CMs told us no one gets in prior to 9:50am.  When we came back at 9:40 - the place was packed.  The people at the ropes (especially the tall adults without children) were very rude.  No one would move over even an inch so that my DD could see.  Finally just as the parade was starting I was able to sit on the ground between two adults and have my DD on my lap.  I wish they had a kids section back then.  I spoke with the CMs after, they were apologetic but didn't help us any.  The dessert party went better because I was the first in line to get in while DH played with DD around the lake.  I'll look for the pics.
I'm very glad they have changed things since then.

Found the picture from Kenny The Pirate review of FtFP 2014.  We are dead center: DH blue shirt and khakis and I'm in black shirt and white shorts with a stroller).


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> see pic on page 808, that's the PP area,most of it is in the shade.
> I would keep your fp for SotS and Oz (they are the 2 top priorities) and *get a fp for Rebels with your PP.* Obi Wan has not been filling up completely (at least that's what happened weekend I) so you could do a 30 minutes standby for it.
> As far as to how far in advance to line up for your fp, I would be there 45 minutes before both shows. They let you in 15 minutes before the show so you will only wait 30 minutes in line, that way you won't be in the upper rows where the sun creeps in.



Yeah, Rebels was never a priority for us (I mean, we like the show, but we haven't been overly excited about it), so DS6's D-tech appt is scheduled for 1:45 during the Rebels show...so if there was a way to swap a SotS or Oz FP for FtF pass, and then use that FP for Obi-Wan to lessen wait time, that would be preferred, I just don't know if it can work that way.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

wendypooh said:


> Has anyone used TIW this weekend??  Just trying to confirm if it can be used or not.   Thanks!!!


 
I used it on Saturday at the Brown Derby lounge and the Tune Inn Lounge. I was also at Rebel Hangar but they don't take any discounts.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Yeah, Rebels was never a priority for us (I mean, we like the show, but we haven't been overly excited about it), so DS6's D-tech appt is scheduled for 1:45 during the Rebels show...so if there was a way to swap a SotS or Oz FP for FtF pass, and then use that FP for Obi-Wan to lessen wait time, that would be preferred, I just don't know if it can work that way.


All of the fp for all of the SWW shows are already taken for weekend V. I would not play around with the fp you already have. Keep the ones for SotS and Oz and get Obi Wan at FtF PP. Some of the fp line is in the shade, like I said, take a small umbrella for shade, you would only need to wait 30 minutes before being seated


----------



## MakiraMarlena

kpd6901 said:


> Ha! I ask a Premium package question, and you respond while I am typing my question   Logistically, how did you trade in your FP?  Did they do that for you or did you just have to swap it on your own and were at the whimsy of current availability?  Sorry, the last time I was at WDW was 12 years ago and we have never been part of special events like this to have any experience with it.  So, they let you check in early to get your pass, but did you have to stay there in line for other reasons until 10? I'm a little confused.  I would think that once one checked in, they would have their credential and be free to "move along" (see what I did there?)  Or were you saying that the staff waited until 10 to open up the parade viewing area and there was a line of people already with their credentials waiting in line by the Premium package parade viewing area?  Just trying to get a good idea of how we need to work our morning after the Chewie run and hopefully Darth Maul M&G before 9.


 
I swapped it on my phone for a Frozen sing along which I didn't go to because it was during my Rebel Hangar reservation.

I did not stay in the line. I got my credential and left. I went to check out the (empty) Rebel Hangar. It is cool in there, you can plug in your phone in one spot. I came back when they were already letting the line in. I did not care about getting a front row spot. There were a few folks who got their credential really early and just parked it on a nearby bench to wait until 10. I didn't do that. I can't hold a spot anyway being by myself and wanting drinks and snacks. I will just have to crop the guy's ear out of my photos of Ian McDiarmid

If you have a wheelchair or can sit on the ground with a child you will get a front row type view.

We are going to try and get passes for Ewok's Tale next weekend but I am not sure we will be there that early as we plan to leave the 24 hour event a bit after midnight. 2 of us have fastpasses for it though. Going with 4 friends, 2 have deluxe package, 2 have fastpasses, maybe we can get the last one in somehow.


----------



## yulilin3

this is not the post you are looking for...move along...move along


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

pookadoo77 said:


> Is everyone still wearing their celebrating/DIS buttons?? Wanna be able to recognize yall! Keep the pics coming, LOVE it!


I left mine I the car today ...I think I was the only one wearing mine!


----------



## Felipe4

yulilin3 said:


> So the general consensus is that if I see a Boba Fett stein I should buy it?
> I don't want one but would hate for people to come and not get it. How many of you are interested in one and are coming weekends II-V?
> I'll do my best



Oh, me! I didn't see there was a request going around before!


----------



## Delilah1310

Thnx for the notes about the Padawan Mind Challenge. 
We're not going until Weekend IV, so I have a couple more weeks to figure out my route to the sign ups. 
How many kids do they take for each show? I'm guessing the show is about 30 minutes total? If you do get signed up, I'm guessing you need to be there early?

so excited ... I have also successfully avoided videos of parade, stage shows, fireworks, etc. so it can be a full on surprise for us all!! Woo!


----------



## kpd6901

MakiraMarlena said:


> I swapped it on my phone for a Frozen sing along which I didn't go to because it was during my Rebel Hangar reservation.
> 
> I did not stay in the line. I got my credential and left. I went to check out the (empty) Rebel Hangar. It is cool in there, you can plug in your phone in one spot. I came back when they were already letting the line in. I did not care about getting a front row spot. There were a few folks who got their credential really early and just parked it on a nearby bench to wait until 10. I didn't do that. I can't hold a spot anyway being by myself and wanting drinks and snacks. I will just have to crop the guy's ear out of my photos of Ian McDiarmid
> 
> If you have a wheelchair or can sit on the ground with a child you will get a front row type view.



Yeah, wifey adn me, plus our 3 kids, including stroller, so we would want to be as close to the front as possible...we wouldn't mind sitting on the ground if needed to do so.  My question for everyone is about holding parade spots for the family.  If we get Chewie done, and if we are first (or so) in line for DM (can we confirm that he would at least begin right around 9 am and not later?), then I can head on over for credential with DS2 while wife and DS10/6 can hit Muppetvision (DS10 is a verifiable Muppet encyclopedia). My hope is that I can take the stroller with me and hit our parade spots while the rest of the family is enjoying their time until they meet up with us...I assume that they would still need to join me in PP parade viewing area not long after 10 anyway, but at least I wouldn't need to keep the whole fam waiting outside the PP ropes from like 9:30 or so to make sure I have a curbside seat in PP area.  Thoughts, anyone??


----------



## heyitsmejosh

people who are worried about the stein just need to look back into last years stormtrooper mugs. they sold out quickly week one, and were no where to be found week two. after that you could find storm trooper mugs at HS till Christmas time. so if you are an annual passholder ect. i wouldnt worry yourself too much about them


----------



## bgg319

When you guys say "wheelchair area" is this the general wheelchair area or tied to the packages?  If not tied to the package, where is it?


----------



## yulilin3

_DISer Strike Back...here's you schedule. The only thing we don't have confirmed are the autograph Sessions for Warwick, Silas and Vanessa. I'm going to go ahead and write the tentative times for Vanessa and Silas based on weekend I. Warwick is a bit more of a challenge to figure out since he has a show of his own

Weekend II: May 22-24_
*James Arnold Taylor (not signing)*
*Warwick Davis*: Wald, Wicket W. Warrick (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_; _Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_)Autograph Sessions (tentative 1pm and 2:15pm)
*Silas Carson*: Ki-Adi-Mundi, Nute Gunray (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_; _Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_;_Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith_)Autograph Sessions (tentative 1pm, 2:15pm and 4:50pm)
*Vanessa Marshall*: Hera Syndulla (_Star Wars Rebels_)Autograph Sessions (tentative 3pm and 5 pm)
*Ashley Eckstein* (Voice of Ahsoka Tano – _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_) Autograph session 12:45pm-2:15pm

Giving priority to Silas Carson, arrive by 5am. Second Warwick Davis since he has 2 weekends locals will split up. Arrive around 5:30am. Vanessa Marshall arrive no later than 6am. Ashley same as weekend 1
Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am

Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
Ewok Tale My Short Story 5:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
PMC kids edition 12:15pm and 2:30 sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC featuring Sabine and Ezra)
4:15pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM
DJ Lobot Dance Party 7 pm

Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm


----------



## rpcvpanama

ethanwa said:


> So the less expensive Premium is in the shade but the more expensive Deluxe is in the sun?? That makes no sense!!



The VIP tour was also in the full sun for the parade viewing.  It was brutal and rather disappointing to spend all that money and be stuck in the full sun.  They did hand out frozen wash clothes and we had umbrellas for the pre-parade but it was definitely hot, hot, hot.  That was my one big complaint about the VIP tour.  The other was the "VIP" area for the shows.  It was told to us that we would have the first 2-3 rows of the theater but that ended up not being enforced.  I have somewhat mixed feelings about the VIP experience.  In the end, next year I would probably save the money and do the Deluxe FtF package instead.  I just didn't feel like the VIP value was worth the extra money when compared to what you get with the Deluxe FtF package.


----------



## Disaholic73

Guinea Pigs (and eventually others),

We (me, DD9, DS4, DGF) will be there for Weekend V.  I will probably ask this same question for the next four weeks in hopes of seeing something consistent, so please excuse the repeats but.....DS and DD are huge fans of the original trilogy so Luke, Leia, R2 and C3-PO are highest on the list for pic and autograph.  We plan on doing Chewie run and will be doing Galactic breakfast and Jedi Mickey's Dinner so all of them are covered as far as M&G's.  Question: When is the best time to try to get all four of them (twins and droids) for pics and autographs, if possible?  I know Luke shows up around 4 pm but to get all four at some point with the easiest plan is my goal.  We will only be there for June 12 so any help is appreciated.


----------



## yulilin3

bgg319 said:


> When you guys say "wheelchair area" is this the general wheelchair area or tied to the packages?  If not tied to the package, where is it?


this is the wheelchair area for DPP. I guess the day we did the package there was no one with a wheelchair




wheelchair area for PP to the left of this picture


----------



## yulilin3

Disaholic73 said:


> Guinea Pigs (and eventually others),
> 
> We (me, DD9, DS4, DGF) will be there for Weekend V.  I will probably ask this same question for the next four weeks in hopes of seeing something consistent, so please excuse the repeats but.....DS and DD are huge fans of the original trilogy so Luke, Leia, R2 and C3-PO are highest on the list for pic and autograph.  We plan on doing Chewie run and will be doing Galactic breakfast and Jedi Mickey's Dinner so all of them are covered as far as M&G's.  Question: When is the best time to try to get all four of them (twins and droids) for pics and autographs, if possible?  I know Luke shows up around 4 pm but to get all four at some point with the easiest plan is my goal.  We will only be there for June 12 so any help is appreciated.


R2D2 and C3PO did not appear at all for meet and greet weekend I. We were told that they might be available by weekend III. We did the Luke and Leia line a couple of times and there was only one instance where both of them stayed for 1 picture, other than that, Luke would come and take Leia's place. It'll be very hard to time getting them together and I wouldn't stress about it.
Also Luke and Leia seem to be roaming in the morning, early afternoon hours around Star Tours, we met Luke this way with no wait. So that could be another option if they are high priority
EDIT TO ADD: I guess I never saw R2D2 as the next poster says that a family met him. I stayed by their line for about an hour and a half and never saw R2 out. This happened last year as well, where you couldn't really predict when the droids would be out


----------



## yulilin3

Also the whole "letting families pass you while you wait for your family to meet you or you are waiting for another character that rotates worked fine. The only line that this was not allowed, at least on Sunday, was the Fetts line. The CM came every 20 min. saying that  if the character you wanted to meet leaves you have to leave the line and line up again.
Pretty dumb since that line is pretty open and you can easily let people thru, but just a heads up


----------



## Cluelyss

Disaholic73 said:


> Guinea Pigs (and eventually others),
> 
> We (me, DD9, DS4, DGF) will be there for Weekend V.  I will probably ask this same question for the next four weeks in hopes of seeing something consistent, so please excuse the repeats but.....DS and DD are huge fans of the original trilogy so Luke, Leia, R2 and C3-PO are highest on the list for pic and autograph.  We plan on doing Chewie run and will be doing Galactic breakfast and Jedi Mickey's Dinner so all of them are covered as far as M&G's.  Question: When is the best time to try to get all four of them (twins and droids) for pics and autographs, if possible?  I know Luke shows up around 4 pm but to get all four at some point with the easiest plan is my goal.  We will only be there for June 12 so any help is appreciated.


Someone posted over the weekend that Luke, Leia and R2D2 met together for 3 families when Luke and Leia switched sets at 4:50 (R2 meets w/ Leia). C3PO did not meet at all weekend I, and I've heard the rumor that he may not at all this year.


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> this is the wheelchair area for DPP. I guess the day we did the package there was no one with a wheelchair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheelchair area for PP to the left of this picture



This was not the wheelchair area for the first day. The first day it was across the street next to Sid's, I wonder if people complained?

In this pic, the stormtrooper is looking at the people on the DPP wheelchair area
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206665514747402&l=3edb778323


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MakiraMarlena said:


> I swapped it on my phone for a Frozen sing along which I didn't go to because it was during my Rebel Hangar reservation.


 
Do you remember how availability looked for the sing-along?  I have SoTS booked for both of our days, but I know I'll swap one out for the sing-along because the kids love it.  I assumed that it would have decent availability, so I'm hoping I'm not wrong...


----------



## Felipe4

Cluelyss said:


> Someone posted over the weekend that Luke, Leia and R2D2 met together for 3 families when Luke and Leia switched sets at 4:50 (R2 meets w/ Leia). C3PO did not meet at all weekend I, and I've heard the rumor that he may not at all this year.



I don't blame them. They better be paying the friend of C3PO 5x the normal wage to be in that suit in the heat!


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> This was not the wheelchair area for the first day. The first day it was across the street next to Sid's, I wonder if people complained?


there's a group of people from the Fl Garrison that come every year and they always watch the parade from the shady side of Sids. I understand that the first day this area was used for the DPP, rumors have it that they complained and they got their spot back...not sure how true this is. Also first day they had the kids at PP sitting facing the stage, I guess they figured that they didn't really have a good view there and hd them sitting facing Hollywood Blvd for Saturday and Sunday.
I'm sure (more hopeful) that changes will come to the set up for the DPP and VIP parade areas. It just doesn't make sense that they are in the sun


----------



## 7dustya

yulilin3 said:


> Also the whole "letting families pass you while you wait for your family to meet you or you are waiting for another character that rotates worked fine. The only line that this was not allowed, at least on Sunday, was the Fetts line. The CM came every 20 min. saying that  if the character you wanted to meet leaves you have to leave the line and line up again.
> Pretty dumb since that line is pretty open and you can easily let people thru, but just a heads up




Same thing happened yesterday in the blister pack line with Ventress and Ahsoka. The CM constantly reminded everyone that the line is continuous and must keep moving. On the other hand, the Jedi Council line had people waiting near the front for Anakin to come back out allowing families to meet Shaak Ti if they wanted to bypass them, which I took advantage of.


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> Also the whole "letting families pass you while you wait for your family to meet you or you are waiting for another character that rotates worked fine. The only line that this was not allowed, at least on Sunday, was the Fetts line. The CM came every 20 min. saying that  if the character you wanted to meet leaves you have to leave the line and line up again.
> Pretty dumb since that line is pretty open and you can easily let people thru, but just a heads up



It seemed to me (just watching lines) that if you made it to the front of the line (so would be the next person) they were more likely to make you go to the back of the line than if you stopped a couple groups back. In fact in the blister pack line I heard a CM tell one group to stop by the last corner and wait for Ashoka. Don't know what the difference is, but...


----------



## pbb322

Thanks to everyone for all the helpful info from this weekend!  Quick question - did anyone do the PP or DPP with a child under 3? If so, do they get a lanyard too?  I was showing my kids pics this weekend and DS7 got all excited about his special lanyard, it made me realize we may have a meltdown if DD does not get a "necklace" too - she turns 3 the day after our SWW day, so did not have to pay for her which is great, but I foresee issues if DS gets something she can't have...


----------



## mexxican

pbb322 said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the helpful info from this weekend!  Quick question - did anyone do the PP or DPP with a child under 3? If so, do they get a lanyard too?  I was showing my kids pics this weekend and DS7 got all excited about his special lanyard, it made me realize we may have a meltdown if DD does not get a "necklace" too - she turns 3 the day after our SWW day, so did not have to pay for her which is great, but I foresee issues if DS gets something she can't have...


Yes, our DD who turned 2 the day we left WDW (yesterday) got a lanyard and autograph bag


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Felipe4 said:


> I don't blame them. They better be paying the friend of C3PO 5x the normal wage to be in that suit in the heat!


 
Someone correct me if I'm wrong...but I don't think there's a friend inside the C3PO suit.  I think he's remote controlled, right?


----------



## Disaholic73

yulilin3 said:


> R2D2 and C3PO did not appear at all for meet and greet weekend I. We were told that they might be available by weekend III. We did the Luke and Leia line a couple of times and there was only one instance where both of them stayed for 1 picture, other than that, Luke would come and take Leia's place. It'll be very hard to time getting them together and I wouldn't stress about it.
> Also Luke and Leia seem to be roaming in the morning, early afternoon hours around Star Tours, we met Luke this way with no wait. So that could be another option if they are high priority
> EDIT TO ADD: I guess I never saw R2D2 as the next poster says that a family met him. I stayed by their line for about an hour and a half and never saw R2 out. This happened last year as well, where you couldn't really predict when the droids would be out



Thank to everyone for the information leading up to the next five weekends of events.

to follow up, our day is incredibly packed.  Let's assume we are not able to run into them while they are wandering and need to get in their lines, when are Luke and/or Leia at their spot?  Luke at 4pm then.....??  Trying to write up the written agenda and plan of action for our day to maximize and prioritize everything.

EDIT: Hopefully we will find the droids we are looking for.


----------



## KisstheGirl33

I met with Leia and R2D2 yesterday at 4:50.


----------



## boricuajedi

magicyourband skins arrived ready for Weekend V,  Kittie for DW,  SW for DS and Transformer for DD, recommendation do not work on this when having couples of beers


----------



## bgg319

boricuajedi said:


> magicyourband skins arrived ready for Weekend V,  Kittie for DW,  SW for DS and Transformer for DD, recommendation do not work on this when having couples of beers View attachment 97294



Nice.  Where did you get them?


----------



## TXMemaw

Wow!  So excited for our trip this weekend - THANK YOU to everyone who posted their experiences about this weekend.


----------



## boricuajedi

bgg319 said:


> Nice.  Where did you get them?


Magicyourband website, they cost $8.00 they send you six stickers, they are mailed from the UK, it took around eight days to get to Texas.  I posted a 10% discount coupon in here yesterday.


----------



## moobar25

boricuajedi said:


> magicyourband skins arrived ready for Weekend V,  Kittie for DW,  SW for DS and Transformer for DD, recommendation do not work on this when having couples of beers View attachment 97294



Where did u order these from? They're awesome! Can you repost the discount code again?


----------



## Disaholic73

KisstheGirl33 said:


> I met with Leia and R2D2 yesterday at 4:50.



Thank you so much.  How long was the wait?  Was Luke there before these two.  I am thinking we will have to go through the line twice.


----------



## pbb322

mexxican said:


> Yes, our DD who turned 2 the day we left WDW (yesterday) got a lanyard and autograph bag


 GREAT!  Thank you!


----------



## Felipe4

How did Stars of the Saga go this past weekend? I know some people said it was running behind. 

Also, how long did Rebel Hangar experiences take?

I ask because: I'm looking to get a SotS FP with my FTF PP, I have a reservation at RH a@ 4:15, but I also have a Frank Oz FP - wondering if I'll get out in time to make it! Not sure if this will be feasible if most people spend a long time there. We're basically just looking to get a couple drinks with X wings and glow cubes, and a couple appetizers since we also have a Jedi Mickey at 6:25.


----------



## boricuajedi

moobar25 said:


> Where did u order these from? They're awesome! Can you repost the discount code again?


www.magicyourband.com
Here is the code WB1C-8O56-0515.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

prgal0715 said:


> Yes - it's the Sideshow Fett! It's amazing in person.


 
Sideshow's stuff is really great. I started out with one Boba, now I have two bookcases of different SW collectibles.


----------



## KisstheGirl33

Disaholic73 said:


> Thank you so much.  How long was the wait?  Was Luke there before these two.  I am thinking we will have to go through the line twice.



We got in line at 4:10. Luke came out at 4:15. He left at 4:45 and Leia and R2D2 came out at 4:50. We were about four families back and met by 5.


----------



## ethanwa

I am a big collector, especially on Star Wars Weekends, so here are some cool things you may not have seen...

Galactic Dine-In Menu and Lightsaber (which you can have both). Lightsaber changes colors to red if you want:











Photopass card:






Gift card designs (available in Darth's Mall):






Set of 8 small buttons (also available in Darth's Mall at the checkout counter).

Interestingly enough, the Mickey and Donald shown are the exact same ones on the MagicBands, but Goofy and Darth Vader don't have a custom MagicBand....


----------



## goofyinohio

Is there a place for guests with no special passes in wheelchairs for the Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome?  If so would 10am be too late for my Mom to get a spot?


----------



## yulilin3

Disaholic73 said:


> Thank to everyone for the information leading up to the next five weekends of events.
> 
> to follow up, our day is incredibly packed.  Let's assume we are not able to run into them while they are wandering and need to get in their lines, when are Luke and/or Leia at their spot?  Luke at 4pm then.....??  Trying to write up the written agenda and plan of action for our day to maximize and prioritize everything.
> 
> EDIT: Hopefully we will find the droids we are looking for.


each one rotates about every 30 minutes. Don't know who has the first set though.




Felipe4 said:


> How did Stars of the Saga go this past weekend? I know some people said it was running behind.
> 
> Also, how long did Rebel Hangar experiences take?
> 
> I ask because: I'm looking to get a SotS FP with my FTF PP, I have a reservation at RH a@ 4:15, but I also have a Frank Oz FP - wondering if I'll get out in time to make it! Not sure if this will be feasible if most people spend a long time there. We're basically just looking to get a couple drinks with X wings and glow cubes, and a couple appetizers since we also have a Jedi Mickey at 6:25.


SotS started about 7 minutes late on Saturday. I have heard reports of RH being a bit behind the later it gets in the day.
That's a lot you are trying to cram in there


----------



## MakiraMarlena

kpd6901 said:


> Yeah, wifey adn me, plus our 3 kids, including stroller, so we would want to be as close to the front as possible...we wouldn't mind sitting on the ground if needed to do so.  My question for everyone is about holding parade spots for the family.  If we get Chewie done, and if we are first (or so) in line for DM (can we confirm that he would at least begin right around 9 am and not later?), then I can head on over for credential with DS2 while wife and DS10/6 can hit Muppetvision (DS10 is a verifiable Muppet encyclopedia). My hope is that I can take the stroller with me and hit our parade spots while the rest of the family is enjoying their time until they meet up with us...I assume that they would still need to join me in PP parade viewing area not long after 10 anyway, but at least I wouldn't need to keep the whole fam waiting outside the PP ropes from like 9:30 or so to make sure I have a curbside seat in PP area.  Thoughts, anyone??


 
If you are on the premium package, I do not believe they will allow you to park a stroller in the children's seating area. There was stroller parking off to the side. Parents could sit on the ground with their children, or sit on the ground and hold the children in their laps, but they had to sit, or at least be sitting when the parade came by. you could stand right behind the children's area but then your children might not be really close to you, or if you have a child too young to be in the area without you, you will want to sit with your child.  I didn't see any strollers right behind either.

Wheelchair area was separate and to the right of the children's seating area.

Someone came in with a wheelchair topped by an enormous canopy and it wasn't possible to see over it, but otherwise there would generally be family members standing behind the wheelchairs, and others could stand behind the family members. so if you weren't with a guest in a chair,  you would be more likely to be up front there if you stood behind the children rather than the wheelchairs.



> Do you remember how availability looked for the sing-along? I have SoTS booked for both of our days, but I know I'll swap one out for the sing-along because the kids love it. I assumed that it would have decent availability, so I'm hoping I'm not wrong...


 
Only two times available, around 11 and around 4:30.


----------



## yulilin3

goofyinohio said:


> Is there a place for guests with no special passes in wheelchairs for the Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome?  If so would 10am be too late for my Mom to get a spot?


I didn't check this year but last year it was just to the left of the FtF wheelchair area. I believe they also had one right across from it, so one in the sun and one in the shade. They are small areas so I would try a bit before 10 just b=to be sure


----------



## TrixieLouMagoo

Hello fellow SWWers - 

Thank you to everyone who posted info about Weekend I! I will be attending this weekend and have been every year for the past few years. 

I have some questions regarding viewing spots - 

1. I heard something about the Premium Package parade viewing spot might be in the secret spot by the curio shop right at the gate. Is this true? Is that spot on the curb by the gate next to the curio shop still a good motorcade viewing spot this year?

2. Where is a good place to stand for optimal viewing of both the pre-show and the fireworks for Symphony of the Stars? I don't want to be too close to the stage so that I can get a good view of the fireworks, although, without the hat, it might be easier. But, I want to be able to see the pre-show. 

I am truly heartbroken C3P0 may not be out at all this year. I love him and have had so many wonderful interactions with him. He even remembered my name from one year to the next! 

Thank you all! And, may the force be with you!

TLM


----------



## Itinkso

jtowntoflorida said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong...but I don't think there's a friend inside the C3PO suit.  I think he's remote controlled, right?


I know you won't mind if I correct you, jtown: C3PO definitely has a friend and C3 definitely has a real (real-time) voice. That's why when C3 is at the park, he isn't onstage for very long at all.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Felipe4 said:


> How did Stars of the Saga go this past weekend? I know some people said it was running behind.
> 
> Also, how long did Rebel Hangar experiences take?
> 
> I ask because: I'm looking to get a SotS FP with my FTF PP, I have a reservation at RH a@ 4:15, but I also have a Frank Oz FP - wondering if I'll get out in time to make it! Not sure if this will be feasible if most people spend a long time there. We're basically just looking to get a couple drinks with X wings and glow cubes, and a couple appetizers since we also have a Jedi Mickey at 6:25.


 
Yep see Yuli's note above. Stars of the Saga started 5-7 minutes late, I had Rebel Hangar at 4:05. I left when they brought out Mickey to sing with the celebs. Had to squeeze out past people but it wasn't too bad. I was 3 minutes late checking into the Hangar and that was not an issue.

ps. the portions are large. Split one thing if you want to keep room for dinner.


----------



## mamadragona

Obi wan started late as well.  We were late for our 7:50 RH res.

ETA and RH was slow too.  To get seated and get service.  I think the hummous came before my drink.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Drinks were quick (at 4). took awhile to bring the food but the cantina band was around.


----------



## yulilin3

TrixieLouMagoo said:


> Hello fellow SWWers -
> 
> Thank you to everyone who posted info about Weekend I! I will be attending this weekend and have been every year for the past few years.
> 
> I have some questions regarding viewing spots -
> 
> 1. I heard something about the Premium Package parade viewing spot might be in the secret spot by the curio shop right at the gate. Is this true? Is that spot on the curb by the gate next to the curio shop still a good motorcade viewing spot this year?
> 
> 2. Where is a good place to stand for optimal viewing of both the pre-show and the fireworks for Symphony of the Stars? I don't want to be too close to the stage so that I can get a good view of the fireworks, although, without the hat, it might be easier. But, I want to be able to see the pre-show.
> 
> I am truly heartbroken C3P0 may not be out at all this year. I love him and have had so many wonderful interactions with him. He even remembered my name from one year to the next!
> 
> Thank you all! And, may the force be with you!
> 
> TLM


Deluxe Premium Package parade spot




the spot right next to the shop on the shady side is open to any guests. This was the case this past weekend. It can change next weekend
2.- To watch the pre show on stage and fireworks I would say anywhere from the tip board toward the stage, unless you have parents that put their kids on their shoulders.
If you want you can also watch the pre show on the jumbotron of the Hyperion Theater (Old AIE) and then watch the fireworks from there.


----------



## yulilin3

the reports indicate that if you have a 4pm to 4:40pm Rebel Hangar your service will be quick, after that it gets slower and slower. Maybe there's only one bartender? I didn't check. Also servers have too many tables to take care of.
Also from 4pm to 5pm it sounds like only the Cantina Band are out. After that it seems like from 5is to 7ish you get Sabine, Ezra, Jawas and Greedo?


----------



## MakiraMarlena

There were a couple of jawas early on, too, after the Modal Nodes went around. While the Modal Nodes hung out, the jawas breezed through pretty fast, maybe looking for traders. Bring something to trade with them if you'd like to.

next one I have is 4:20 on Friday but I have a 6:30 Sat. I may or may not keep.


----------



## BobaFettFan

I ate from 5 to 6pm.  Saw no characters until  5:30.  Jawas finally showed, but were looking for kids.  We traded a sticker for a bracelet that my wife quickly disinfected.

We were ready to leave when sabine and Ezra came by. Glad we caught them but I'm pretty sure our server helped them find us as they quickly breezed through the restaurant.

The food was actually good.  The waffles were crunchy and the corn dogs were crisp.


----------



## bperk3

Unrelated to Star Wars but would impact my plan for my day at SWW.  Did anyone happen to see if Hiro and Baymax were meeting while they were there?  Hoping to catch them while we are at DHS.


----------



## yulilin3

ethanwa said:


> I am a big collector, especially on Star Wars Weekends, so here are some cool things you may not have seen...
> 
> Galactic Dine-In Menu and Lightsaber (which you can have both). Lightsaber changes colors to red if you want:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photopass card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gift card designs (available in Darth's Mall):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of 8 small buttons (also available in Darth's Mall at the checkout counter).
> 
> Interestingly enough, the Mickey and Donald shown are the exact same ones on the MagicBands, but Goofy and Darth Vader don't have a custom MagicBand....


If anyone is interested I have 3 of the logo photopass cards that I was just going to throw away. Let me know if you want them


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> I ate from 5 to 6pm.  Saw no characters until  5:30.  Jawas finally showed, but were looking for kids.  We traded a sticker for a bracelet that my wife quickly disinfected.
> 
> We were ready to leave when sabine and Ezra came by. Glad we caught them but I'm pretty sure our server helped them find us as they quickly breezed through the restaurant.View attachment 97306
> 
> The food was actually good.  The waffles were crunchy and the corn dogs were crisp.


how awesome that your wife was wearing the tunic  It was so nice to chat with you and your wife. Hope you had a blast


----------



## kpd6901

MakiraMarlena said:


> If you are on the premium package, I do not believe they will allow you to park a stroller in the children's seating area. There was stroller parking off to the side. Parents could sit on the ground with their children, or sit on the ground and hold the children in their laps, but they had to sit, or at least be sitting when the parade came by. you could stand right behind the children's area but then your children might not be really close to you, or if you have a child too young to be in the area without you, you will want to sit with your child.  I didn't see any strollers right behind either.
> 
> Wheelchair area was separate and to the right of the children's seating area.
> 
> Someone came in with a wheelchair topped by an enormous canopy and it wasn't possible to see over it, but otherwise there would generally be family members standing behind the wheelchairs, and others could stand behind the family members. so if you weren't with a guest in a chair,  you would be more likely to be up front there if you stood behind the children rather than the wheelchairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Only two times available, around 11 and around 4:30.



Thanks! I did not realize there was a children's seating area, and that parents can sit with their children.  That being said, how does that change the "spot staking" scenario for PP? Do we still run a great risk of that area being full and then DS6 and DS2 not being able to see unless we lift them and block everyone else's view?  Even if parking a stroller is needed (which is perfectly fine), I am just trying to see if I need to keep all 5 of us together from credential pick-up all the way until parade start time (including waiting outside the PP ropes) in order to ensure that they can see (and we be able to be there with them - as DS2 WILL run).  Thanks so much!


----------



## ethanwa

Delete this post.


----------



## yulilin3

this makes me sad and angry. Taken directly from the SWW WDW site...how many mistakes can you find? Someone needs to fix their copy/paste mistake
*Weekend 3: May 29 to 31, 2015*
Learn about celebrities appearing for autographs, shows and more during Weekend 3 of _Star Wars _Weekends! Appearances include:

*Warwick Davis*


*Characters Portrayed*: Wald – _Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace_; and Wicket the Ewok –_ Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi_
*Appearing During*: Legends of the Force: Star Wars Celebrity Motorcade; Stars of the Saga_Star Wars _Celebrity Talk Show; An Ewok's Tale: My Short Story, Starring Warwick Davis; and Celebrity Autograph Sessions
*Ashley Eckstein*


*Characters Portrayed:* Voice of Ahsoka Tano –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars_
*Appearing During*: Legends of the Force:_ Star Wars _Celebrity Motorcade; Stars of the Saga_Star Wars _Celebrity Talk Show; An Ewok's Tale: My Short Story, Starring Warwick Davis; and Celebrity Autograph Sessions
*Steve Blum*


*Characters Portrayed*: Voice of Zeb Orrelios –_Star Wars Rebels_)
*Appearing During*: _Star Wars _Celebrity Motorcade; Padawan Mind Challenge; and Celebrity Autograph Sessions
*Daniel Logan*


*Characters Portrayed*: Boba Fett – _Star Wars: Episode II Attack of the Clones_; and the voice of Boba Fett – _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_
*Appearing During*: Legends of the Force: _Star Wars_ Celebrity Motorcade; Stars of the Saga_Star Wars _Celebrity Talk Show; and Celebrity Autograph Sessions
*James Arnold Taylor*


*Roles Portrayed*: Celebrity Host; Voice of Obi-Wan Kenobi – _Star Wars: The Clone Wars _and_Star Wars Rebels_
*Appearing During*: Legends of the Force: _Star Wars _Celebrity Motorcade; _Star Wars Rebels_;Stars of the Saga _Star Wars_ Celebrity Talk Show; and Obi-Wan and Beyond starring James Arnold Taylor
Don’t forget to pick up a special _Star Wars_ Weekends guidemap when you enter the park!

Please note: Entertainment and appearances are subject to change.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

kpd6901 said:


> Thanks! I did not realize there was a children's seating area, and that parents can sit with their children.  That being said, how does that change the "spot staking" scenario for PP? Do we still run a great risk of that area being full and then DS6 and DS2 not being able to see unless we lift them and block everyone else's view?  Even if parking a stroller is needed (which is perfectly fine), I am just trying to see if I need to keep all 5 of us together from credential pick-up all the way until parade start time (including waiting outside the PP ropes) in order to ensure that they can see (and we be able to be there with them - as DS2 WILL run).  Thanks so much!


 
there was a large area, taped off, and yes parents were permitted to sit with their children, at least they were on Saturday. Please do this and do not put your children on your shoulders at the last minute so paying guests behind you can't see anything. one of the best things about this area is that there were no children on shoulders.

They won't even let you into the viewing area until 10 AM. You can get the credentials earlier and either stand in line to enter, or leave and come back. The later you wait to enter the area the less space there will be in the children's area. You may want to tell people if you are trying to hold space for more children and adults. it might be wiser for you to have your entire family together to enter, nice as it would be for the kids to get in a couple more rides before 11. Stake out your spot, then any of you can go out and in.


----------



## BobaFettFan

yulilin3 said:


> how awesome that your wife was wearing the tunic  It was so nice to chat with you and your wife. Hope you had a blast


We had an awesome time with no small thanks to this thread and it's members.

Another magical rebels event was that tiya was in the dppftf/vip area for the fireworks.  She remembered us and that we were on our honeymoon.  Good times.  Glad to get a photo of sabine, then later tiya with my wife wearing her armor!


----------



## bgg319

Interested to hear reports from the week in regards to character times at RH.  I have a couple of weekly times that I am trying to plan around.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

ArielRae said:


> I would also like to know how much the Boba Fett Steins are going for.
> 
> Where are the locations they have been seen at other then Darth's Mall?
> (Think they would have them at the Mall first thing in the morning there?)
> 
> What drinks have they been offering to get in them. Thanks!



The best place to find the Boba stein would be Pevy's cocktails, which is the little inserted beverage location to the left of Min and Bill's as you head towards H&V. This was where I picked up my two after the Mall had sold out and when we walked by there around 3:00pm they still had a small quantity left. At the Mall they will sell you any of the drinks that they offer at Tusken raiders. I didn't take not of the price for the non-alcoholic ones but the one that came with an adult beverage was $23. At Pevy's its all non-alcoholic and mostly frozen so they were $10.



jtowntoflorida said:


> Anyone happen to notice what time TSMM is closing?  I assume it's 8:30, but just want confirmation.


When we ere there yesterday the sign read 8:45 pm though it is one of those signs where you just stick numbers to it so it may change throughout the day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

bperk3 said:


> Unrelated to Star Wars but would impact my plan for my day at SWW.  Did anyone happen to see if Hiro and Baymax were meeting while they were there?  Hoping to catch them while we are at DHS.


Hiro and Baymax are still meeting in the Animation building. Their meet begins at 10:30 and the waits can get up to 1-2 hours long. Their last set ends at 6:30 and it's best to get in line by 4:45/5:00 so you don't miss out.


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> the reports indicate that if you have a 4pm to 4:40pm Rebel Hangar your service will be quick, after that it gets slower and slower. Maybe there's only one bartender? I didn't check. Also servers have too many tables to take care of.
> Also from 4pm to 5pm it sounds like only the Cantina Band are out. After that it seems like from 5is to 7ish you get Sabine, Ezra, Jawas and Greedo?



That was my experience. Cantina band was out when we were seated at about 5 (4:50 reservation but emergency kid bathroom break right before we were called). The rest came before we left at 6, though Sabine and Ezra were probably 5:45 or later. Wait staff seems stressed. It's obviously not a normal sit down restaurant so it seemed like they had to walk long distances and stuff. 
Portions were bigger than I though, and bigger than necessary. There were A LOT of corn dogs in an order!!


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> That was my experience. Cantina band was out when we were seated at about 5 (4:50 reservation but emergency kid bathroom break right before we were called). The rest came before we left at 6, though Sabine and Ezra were probably 5:45 or later. Wait staff seems stressed. It's obviously not a normal sit down restaurant so it seemed like they had to walk long distances and stuff.
> Portions were bigger than I though, and bigger than necessary. There were A LOT of corn dogs in an order!!


strange question...how easy was it to separate the sausage from the corn mix. My daughter can't have corn (just an intolerance not a life threatening allergy) but she loves wieners and sausages.


----------



## Skywise

How about RH after 7?  Any typical character interactions?


----------



## bperk3

hiroMYhero said:


> Hiro and Baymax are still meeting in the Animation building. Their meet begins at 10:30 and the waits can get up to 1-2 hours long. Their last set ends at 6:30 and it's best to get in line by 4:45/5:00 so you don't miss out.


Thanks


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I bought my Boba head at Peevy's. It's not all non-alcoholic anymore. They will put a shot of alcohol in your drink if you want (you had a choice of Bacardi silver, I think some Jack Daniels and some cherry vodka), but I took it to Tune Inn and bought a shot of dark rum to put in mine. Booze at Peevy's bumps the cost of the drink up to $9 plus whatever they charged for the Boba head.


----------



## goofy370

I have been trying to get reservations for Rebel Hanger for 5/23 or 5/30 with no luck. Do they take walk ups? If so how long was the wait? Trying to gauge if we would wait or just eat elsewhere. Really hoping for Rebel Hanger tho. 
Thanks!!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

bgg319 said:


> Can you get Coke products at RH?  Also, anyone have any food reviews?  I've never had humus but am strangely intrigued by it at RH.





bgg319 said:


> Interested to hear reports from the week in regards to character times at RH.



Ok here is my review in short order. 

We got to RH maybe 5 mins before our ADR which was at 7:20pm this was where I meet Sunrise they had said they were still waiting for their ADR and had been told 30 mins if I'm remembering correctly. Anyhow we must have lucked out cause we got in around 7:30pm and were sat in the Fett area, which is the smaller offshoot room to the left of the entrance. Our service was fantastic we had two different servers in the room which had 4 tables in it so I'm sure they had more that they were tag teaming, but they worked really well together and the service was very speedy. The BF got the Tatooine Sunset which he said was really good (it had pineapple juice though so I hated it). I got the Dagobah Swamp juice which was really delicious and the right amount of sour unlike the Endor that you get at Darth's Mall (I threw 3/4 of it out cause it was SOUR). We also got the Sith and Chips (the hummus), The Thermal Detonators, and The Sliders. The hummus was delicious the red pepper coulis was sooo good and added a great flavor to something that is usually bland. I will definitely order this again on June 13th when we have our other ADR. The thermal Detonaters were also very good the meat fell off the bone and had just the right amount of spicy and heat. The Sliders weren't bad but nothing to right home about they were really just sliders. I thoroughly recommend trying to get in the Fett room as since its sort of closed off it feels more private and loungey plus the added themeing is more prevalent here as the space is smaller. I fully plan on starting a Trip report for all of my Disney adventures and will include pics there and more "detailed" info. We didn't get any characters except for a Jawa at the last minute but it wasn't a big deal for us cause we had our Galactic Breakfast that day plus as you can see from my earlier pictures it was basically impossible fr me to take a good picture that day


----------



## mmafan

soniam said:


> That's exactly what I wanted to know. Thanks. I know they guaranteed TSMM & Star Tours, but I wasn't sure about the other two.
> 
> Was the VIP parade viewing area in the sun? How was the breakfast?


And when we got they asked if we wanted to ride again!!!! So you could do multiples of you group stays moving.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I called that the "Mandalorian Room." They should have had someone playing a piano in there too. but I would like the Star Wars lounge music soundtrack that they do play.

the Sith and Chips is excellent


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

MakiraMarlena said:


> I called that the "Mandalorian Room." They should have had someone playing a piano in there too


I would have called it that but honestly I was still delirious from the Stein run I did that morning so pronunciation of big words wasn't happening.

Side note if any of y'all saw a girl in a Boba Fett tank holding two mugs and guzzaling frozen coke out of them at a very fast walking/jogging pace. that was me...if I "pushed" past you I'm very sorry but the BF was about to enter the mall and there was NO WAY i was going to wait back in that line.


----------



## Teamanderson

We have a RH at 8:10 on weekend IV. Will there be any characters that late?


----------



## LoKiHB

williamscm3 said:


> Does Darth Maul sign autographs?



When we were there in 2013, not only did he sign autographs, he scared the s*** out of my then 7 year old.  I have a picture of them standing together, my son looks terrified, if I can find it I'll post it.  The person that played Maul that year was incredible, and stayed completely in character.  My son walked up, and he began stalking him- seething like in Ep I, staring at him the whole time, pacing back and forth.  He then just walked right up to him and stared down at him, grabbed the autograph book from him, signed his name, pointed to the camera.  When my son turned to pose, Maul stood next to and slightly behind him, and just as the photographer was about to snap the picture, he smacked his fist into his open hand- which with the leather gloves made it LOUD.  My son jumped a good foot in the air and you can see how startled he was in the picture.  It was fantastic.


----------



## kpd6901

MakiraMarlena said:


> there was a large area, taped off, and yes parents were permitted to sit with their children, at least they were on Saturday. *Please do this and do not put your children on your shoulders at the last minute so paying guests behind you can't see anything. one of the best things about this area is that there were no children on shoulders.*
> 
> They won't even let you into the viewing area until 10 AM. You can get the credentials earlier and either stand in line to enter, or leave and come back. The later you wait to enter the area the less space there will be in the children's area. You may want to tell people if you are trying to hold space for more children and adults. it might be wiser for you to have your entire family together to enter, nice as it would be for the kids to get in a couple more rides before 11. Stake out your spot, then any of you can go out and in.



Yeah, I would absolutely hate it if someone did that to me, so that's why I wouldn't want to do the same in order for my kids to see anything.  A children's section is a fantastic idea.  I think, unless people think otherwise, that I will get everyone's credentials and wait by the ropes, have my family meet me there close to 10, then we stake out our spot, place some of our things down, let them go while maybe one of our kids hangs with me, then the rest can rejoin around 10:30-10:45.  Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

These are not the droids I'm looking for.

No chopper or c3po meet this year??  

I mean, i'll still have a good time but those are the two I was most looking forward to.  Just going to get all my sadness out on here before my trip


----------



## williamscm3

LoKiHB said:


> When we were there in 2013, not only did he sign autographs, he scared the s*** out of my then 7 year old.  I have a picture of them standing together, my son looks terrified, if I can find it I'll post it.  The person that played Maul that year was incredible, and stayed completely in character.  My son walked up, and he began stalking him- seething like in Ep I, staring at him the whole time, pacing back and forth.  He then just walked right up to him and stared down at him, grabbed the autograph book from him, signed his name, pointed to the camera.  When my son turned to pose, Maul stood next to and slightly behind him, and just as the photographer was about to snap the picture, he smacked his fist into his open hand- which with the leather gloves made it LOUD.  My son jumped a good foot in the air and you can see how startled he was in the picture.  It was fantastic.



Haha! This has me really excited for this Friday!!! My son is OBSESSED with Darth Maul. Episode I is the only movie he ever wants to watch...but he is 5 so I'm pretty sure he will get intimidated by DM standing right there in front of him...I can't wait! Lol


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Yeah, I would absolutely hate it if someone did that to me, so that's why I wouldn't want to do the same in order for my kids to see anything.  A children's section is a fantastic idea.  I think, unless people think otherwise, that I will get everyone's credentials and wait by the ropes, have my family meet me there close to 10, then we stake out our spot, place some of our things down, let them go while maybe one of our kids hangs with me, then the rest can rejoin around 10:30-10:45.  Does that sound reasonable?


completely reasonable. Remember that you can also grab as many snacks and drinks as you want so that might help pass the time as well


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> We have a RH at 8:10 on weekend IV. Will there be any characters that late?


all reports I heard was that the bulk of the characters seem to leave around 7ish...but not sure. No real way to tell since even if you do ask they will just tell you "you never know who might be walking thru"


----------



## yulilin3

Can anyone at a WDW resort ask the Front Desk if or when they will have the maps for weekend II. Just looking for autograph times.
I just spent 45 minutes on the phone, got transferred 4 times, only to be told that the celebrities will sign autographs at 6:15 am...when I told the agent that that was not true, she said "well that's the information I have"


----------



## RookieLady

Does anyone know whether Disney will allow use of the DAS cards for the shows?  There is no way one of my party can wait in the full sun for an hour, given his condition.  Alternatively, will we be drawn and quartered by a mob if the rest of us waits in the sun and he joins us at the last minute when they start letting people in? 

Without getting into too much detail, an umbrella isn't going to fix our issues.  We are pretty entertaining dealing with our issues (and we do travel in summer), so we never have actually requested a card before.  But, there is no way he would make it in line for an hour for one show, much less all of them.  I have a FP for one , but they're all gone for the others.  I checked as soon as I learned about line conditions.


----------



## Barbara C

Non SWW related but I have a reservation for dinner at Be Our Guest for 3pp on Thursday, May 28 at 6:10pm I'm going to cancel.  Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## boricuajedi

I just saw a Instagram with the new Stormtrooper at the closing of SWW!!
Was that only for the Sunday show?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

KisstheGirl33 said:


> We got in line at 4:10. Luke came out at 4:15. He left at 4:45 and Leia and R2D2 came out at 4:50. We were about four families back and met by 5.


You must have been fairly close behind us!


----------



## yulilin3

boricuajedi said:


> I just saw a Instagram with the new Stormtrooper at the closing of SWW!!
> Was that only for the Sunday show?


spoiler alert


----------



## williamscm3

So I wanted to tell you guys my plans for this upcoming weekend to see if it's even feasible:
Friday May 22:
1. Sci Fi galactic breakfast at 8:05.
2. Try to get into Chewies line after breakfast, if it's already cut off we will go try for Darth Maul.
3. Check in for FTF premium package and wait for parade. 
4. Try for Jango Fett after parade and then leave for a mid day break 
5. After break, meet either Chewie or Darth Maul(whichever I didn't get earlier)
6. Rebel Hangar ADR at 5:15
7. Maybe try for Jedi Council after ADR(are they even out that late?)
8. Check out Darths Mall?
9. Check in for dessert party at 8:30.
We will be back on Sunday evening to finish up any characters we missed and for the Jedi Mickey dinner. 
Does this sound ok?
Was Luke still roaming during the day during the entire weekend? My son wants to meet Luke but is VERY against meeting any princesses...including Leia I would like to plan on meeting him but don't want to wait in the line only to have her come out when we get to the front. He won't meet her so it would end up being a waste of time. Any suggestions will be welcome! This is our first SWW so I'm very excited but also very nervous. It looks like the characters rotating are going to make things tricky. Thank you!!


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> spoiler alert


Uppps, to excited


----------



## Barbara C

I have two Rebel Hanger reservations I am going to cancel.  Each are for 3 people.  Please PM me if  you're interested:

Saturday, May 30 at 4pm _(taken)_
Sunday, May 31 at 5:35pm _(taken)_


----------



## wendypooh

MakiraMarlena said:


> I used it on Saturday at the Brown Derby lounge and the Tune Inn Lounge. I was also at Rebel Hangar but they don't take any discounts.


Awesome, Thanks!!!


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> So I wanted to tell you guys my plans for this upcoming weekend to see if it's even feasible:
> Friday May 22:
> 1. Sci Fi galactic breakfast at 8:05.
> 2. Try to get into Chewies line after breakfast, if it's already cut off we will go try for Darth Maul.
> 3. Check in for FTF premium package and wait for parade.
> 4. Try for Jango Fett after parade and then leave for a mid day break
> 5. After break, meet either Chewie or Darth Maul(whichever I didn't get earlier)
> 6. Rebel Hangar ADR at 5:15
> 7. Maybe try for Jedi Council after ADR(are they even out that late?)
> 8. Check out Darths Mall?
> 9. Check in for dessert party at 8:30.
> We will be back on Sunday evening to finish up any characters we missed and for the Jedi Mickey dinner.
> Does this sound ok?
> Was Luke still roaming during the day during the entire weekend? My son wants to meet Luke but is VERY against meeting any princesses...including Leia I would like to plan on meeting him but don't want to wait in the line only to have her come out when we get to the front. He won't meet her so it would end up being a waste of time. Any suggestions will be welcome! This is our first SWW so I'm very excited but also very nervous. It looks like the characters rotating are going to make things tricky. Thank you!!


1 thru 4 looks doable. Keep in mind that Chewie leaves around 10 to get ready for the parade. Maybe if you have another adultwith you, one can go early to make the line while the other finishes up the meal with your son.
Jedi Council meets until 8ish. we walked by yesterday and saw Mace Windu and Kit Fisto out and it was 8pm
Remember Darth's Mall closes at 7:30pm


----------



## volfan1978

jtowntoflorida said:


> If you're not there at RD and don't go immediately there you won't get a spot during SWW.  Even people who wind up at the end of the line get waitlisted.



Thanks for the input...I already guessed that rope drop is a must (as it is pretty much even on non-SWW days), but my question was actually how long before rope drop would you need to be there on a SWW day?  We're planning on arriving about 7am and heading straight there, but this is a biggie for one of my kids and so I was just checking to see if we needed to be there even earlier than that.


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> 1 thru 4 looks doable. Keep in mind that Chewie leaves around 10 to get ready for the parade. Maybe if you have another adultwith you, one can go early to make the line while the other finishes up the meal with your son.
> Jedi Council meets until 8ish. we walked by yesterday and saw Mace Windu and Kit Fisto out and it was 8pm
> Remember Darth's Mall closes at 7:30pm


I didn't really pay attention before to when Darths Mall closed...so that helps! lol I will have my husband with me so what time would you suggest trying to get into line for him to see him before he leave for the parade? I'm trying to keep expectations small...if outside of the meals all we meet is Darth Maul, Luke, and Chewie I will be happy! Do you know about where we should look to try to catch Luke roaming? Thank you!!


----------



## yulilin3

@volfan1978 Be at the entrance no later than 7am and stay on the left side of the streets, as soon as they drop the rope walk fast towards the sign ups, they are at the Indiana Jones Theater during SWW


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> strange question...how easy was it to separate the sausage from the corn mix. My daughter can't have corn (just an intolerance not a life threatening allergy) but she loves wieners and sausages.


 
Not that well. My son loves them but takes them apart and there was still a fair about of batter on the hot dog part (which weren't that great, imo). 



yulilin3 said:


> Can anyone at a WDW resort ask the Front Desk if or when they will have the maps for weekend II. Just looking for autograph times.
> I just spent 45 minutes on the phone, got transferred 4 times, only to be told that the celebrities will sign autographs at 6:15 am...when I told the agent that that was not true, she said "well that's the information I have"



Just asked at the concierge desk(hanging out in our room because kids not 100% yet). They are no available yet (obviously). He made some calls around but no one knows exactly yet when they will get them. Sounds like it could be any time now though from the answers he was getting, though (and it wasn't in any info he had access to online).


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> I didn't really pay attention before to when Darths Mall closed...so that helps! lol I will have my husband with me so what time would you suggest trying to get into line for him to see him before he leave for the parade? I'm trying to keep expectations small...if outside of the meals all we meet is Darth Maul, Luke, and Chewie I will be happy! Do you know about where we should look to try to catch Luke roaming? Thank you!!


no later than 9am for Chewie.
We met Chewie around 8:20am and the line was already an hour and a half long when we left him
Luke was roaming around the ST queue and walking towards the Muppets. He would meet about 5 families and move again, it created a traffic mess but if you got him walking you could guarantee being one of the first to meet him.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

kpd6901 said:


> Yeah, I would absolutely hate it if someone did that to me, so that's why I wouldn't want to do the same in order for my kids to see anything.  A children's section is a fantastic idea.  I think, unless people think otherwise, that I will get everyone's credentials and wait by the ropes, have my family meet me there close to 10, then we stake out our spot, place some of our things down, let them go while maybe one of our kids hangs with me, then the rest can rejoin around 10:30-10:45.  Does that sound reasonable?


 
That's very reasonable. maybe bring along a towel to sit on. I don't know what happens if it rains, we didn't have rain Saturday.  That avoids having folks coming in and thinking they can sit and then another adult and three more kids come in and expect to sit there also.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Not that well. My son loves them but takes them apart and there was still a fair about of batter on the hot dog part (which weren't that great, imo).
> 
> 
> 
> Just asked at the concierge desk(hanging out in our room because kids not 100% yet). They are no available yet (obviously). He made some calls around but no one knows exactly yet when they will get them. Sounds like it could be any time now though from the answers he was getting, though (and it wasn't in any info he had access to online).


thanks. I'm trying to get creative with her food choice and even though Disney does a good job at allergies there's only so many sandwiches you can enjoy with gluten free bread. 
If you get word on the map and time s let us know.
Has your son been able to eat anything?


----------



## wendypooh

Barbara C said:


> Non SWW related but I have a reservation for dinner at Be Our Guest for 3pp on Thursday, May 28 at 6:10pm I'm going to cancel.  Please PM me if you are interested.



If this is still avail. I might want it!!!  Let me ask DH if he wants to change what we have - Thanks!!!   *** EDIT - this IS still AVAIL - we passed on it!!!


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> no later than 9am for Chewie.
> We met Chewie around 8:20am and the line was already an hour and a half long when we left him
> Luke was roaming around the ST queue and walking towards the Muppets. He would meet about 5 families and move again, it created a traffic mess but if you got him walking you could guarantee being one of the first to meet him.



Hey!  That's Kristoff!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MakiraMarlena said:


> there was a large area, taped off, and yes parents were permitted to sit with their children, at least they were on Saturday. Please do this and do not put your children on your shoulders at the last minute so paying guests behind you can't see anything. one of the best things about this area is that there were no children on shoulders.


 
If they follow the same rules as FSF, they won't allow kids on shoulders anyway.  People tried it last summer and the CMs made them put them down, thankfully.



LoKiHB said:


> When we were there in 2013, not only did he sign autographs, he scared the s*** out of my then 7 year old.  I have a picture of them standing together, my son looks terrified, if I can find it I'll post it.  The person that played Maul that year was incredible, and stayed completely in character.  My son walked up, and he began stalking him- seething like in Ep I, staring at him the whole time, pacing back and forth.  He then just walked right up to him and stared down at him, grabbed the autograph book from him, signed his name, pointed to the camera.  When my son turned to pose, Maul stood next to and slightly behind him, and just as the photographer was about to snap the picture, he smacked his fist into his open hand- which with the leather gloves made it LOUD.  My son jumped a good foot in the air and you can see how startled he was in the picture.  It was fantastic.


 
We had the exact same experience with Maul in 2013!  He was amazing!


----------



## bperk3

I know that the child has to be present for the JTA signups.  Does the same rule apply for the PMC registration?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

bperk3 said:


> I know that the child has to be present for the JTA signups.  Does the same rule apply for the PMC registration?


 
Yes.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Can anyone tell me what time the buses leave the resorts in the morning for HS for SWW? We're staying at Movies and I'm a bit worried because the All-Stars sometimes share buses. Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JayLeeJay said:


> How early would you recommend lining up to get the credentials before the parade? It seems like with the premium package it is recommended an hour early, but what about for the deluxe? I'm hoping much closer to 10am since we aren't waiting for show FP.



Yesterday we picked up our deluxe credentials around 9:30 and it looked like a couple others had been handed out before us.  Nobody was waiting in the parade viewing area though.  We also left and came back around 10:30.  First row was filled but we had no issues with viewing.


----------



## lovethattink

pookadoo77 said:


> Is everyone still wearing their celebrating/DIS buttons?? Wanna be able to recognize yall! Keep the pics coming, LOVE it!



@Good Morning Dewdrop  wore her's. I didn't see anyone else wearing them.



yulilin3 said:


> Funny story about this picture: We were waiting for Steph to meet DM. My son joined us yesterday and he just wanted to see the iteraction (he hasn't taken a pic with characters in years) So we get the Maul/Steph pic and Maul walks up to my son and motions for him to come take a pic, my son's like "no it's Ok" and Maul just motions to come and do it. SO my son goes over and we get a couple of pics. About 30 minutes later he gets a text from a Universal co-worker "Dude, I guess you didn't recognize me"



That's great!! It is really hard with make up, hair,  teeth, contacts,  etc. It's really hard to tell.


----------



## tigger1972

Someone had asked a few pages back about TiW. Sorry if this has been answered already, but I can confirm that they did not accept TiW at the Jedi Mickey dinner, citing that it was a special event  dining experience.


----------



## jacksmommy

So is seeing the parade a lost cause if you don't want to wait more than an hour and don't have any type of package for reserved seating?  If not a lost cause where would you recommend trying to get a spot.  We went last year and didn't see the parade either, only 1 day this year for SWW.  Trying to weigh our options.


----------



## Delilah1310

question about PMC - 
page one says 
12:15pm and 2:30 sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC)
4:15pm and 6:00 pm for family edition (no sign ups)

but I was looking at the map back on pg. 731 and that seems to indicate that 
12:15 and 4:15 are kid shows (with sign ups)
2:30 and 6:00 pm for family edition (no sign ups)

perhaps I am confused about which shows are eligible to sign up for?
just trying to make a plan A, B, C, and D for our weekend! 
I like to be aware of all the possibilities and keep the options open so I can make informed decisions on the fly! 

thanks!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

How long are you willing to wait, and what will it mean if your kids aren't up front? It's probably a lost cause if you want to wait on the shady side. I came in before 9 and people were already staking out the curb on the shady side.


----------



## yulilin3

jacksmommy said:


> So is seeing the parade a lost cause if you don't want to wait more than an hour and don't have any type of package for reserved seating?  If not a lost cause where would you recommend trying to get a spot.  We went last year and didn't see the parade either, only 1 day this year for SWW.  Trying to weigh our options.


ever since they shortened the route it's been this way. At least an hour and a half for a shady side. If you don't mind standing in the sun you could still grab some spots an hour to 45 minutes before, it's just going to get really hot.
All the spots are fine for viewing the big factor is the sun


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> question about PMC -
> page one says
> 12:15pm and 2:30 sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC)
> 4:15pm and 6:00 pm for family edition (no sign ups)
> 
> but I was looking at the map back on pg. 731 and that seems to indicate that
> 12:15 and 4:15 are kid shows (with sign ups)
> 2:30 and 6:00 pm for family edition (no sign ups)
> 
> perhaps I am confused about which shows are eligible to sign up for?
> just trying to make a plan A, B, C, and D for our weekend!
> I like to be aware of all the possibilities and keep the options open so I can make informed decisions on the fly!
> 
> thanks!


OMG you are absolutely right...my bad.
Let me change that.
You sign up for the kids only one. The Family edition is picked at random


----------



## yulilin3

@Delilah1310  first page fixed, good catch


----------



## Brandiwlf

Can you view the parade on the screen near Hyperion Theater? We have a 9:20 galactic breakfast, what would our best location for a spot at around 10:30 to try to see the parade?


----------



## pbb322

Anyone do D-Tech this weekend?  How long did it take (with a reservation, ours is at noon)


----------



## mmafan

Lucas did his face paint like general grievous. Than we went on star tours and he was the rebel spy!!!!!!


----------



## mmafan




----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Can you view the parade on the screen near Hyperion Theater? We have a 9:20 galactic breakfast, what would our best location for a spot at around 10:30 to try to see the parade?


yes they show the parade on the jumbotron.
After breakfast head towards Min and Bills and see if you find any spots around that area. You can also try for the Hyperion Theater steps and maybe catch a glimpse of the parade as it ends on the stage. You will still be able to see the entire 501st and Rebel Legion march all the way down to the ST backstage gate



pbb322 said:


> Anyone do D-Tech this weekend?  How long did it take (with a reservation, ours is at noon)


I didn't do it but was inside the Mall a couple of times and they were actually encouraging people to get one as walk ups. It looks like it didn't sell. I've heard many reports of people being able to do it way before their reservation time. The entire experience should last no longer than 20 minutes


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> Lucas did his face paint like general grievous. Than we went on star tours and he was the rebel spy!!!!!!


Grievous as the Rebel Spy...priceless


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Edited: 

This is not the post you're looking for...yulilin was responding to someone else at the same time I was posting and that answered my question!


----------



## pbb322

yulilin3 said:


> I didn't do it but was inside the Mall a couple of times and they were actually encouraging people to get one as walk ups. It looks like it didn't sell. I've heard many reports of people being able to do it way before their reservation time. The entire experience should last no longer than 20 minutes



Very helpful, thanks!!  On my mommy/son trip in 2013 my DS did it and DH has been jealous ever since so now he must also be turned into a stormtrooper, despite the fact that reservation is complicating my day because my son wants PWC, I will call now and see if I can move D-Tech earlier.


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> Very helpful, thanks!!  On my mommy/son trip in 2013 my DS did it and DH has been jealous ever since so now he must also be turned into a stormtrooper, despite the fact that reservation is complicating my day because my son wants PWC, I will call now and see if I can move D-Tech earlier.


let us know if you could change it


----------



## Delilah1310

yulilin3 said:


> @Delilah1310  first page fixed, good catch



thanks for the clarification ... I though perhaps there was the ability to sign up for either kind of show.

Are you going back this weekend, @yulilin3? 
If so, what's on your own agenda?


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> If any of you have asked questions that have not been answered and you are coming weekend II-V please post them again tomorrow so I can get to it. I'm just scanning right now and don't want to leave without an answer if I have it.
> So the general consensus is that if I see a Boba Fett stein I should buy it?
> I don't want one but would hate for people to come and not get it. How many of you are interested in one and are coming weekends II-V?
> I'll do my best


I would very much like two, but at least one.   Let me know what's next if you're going to do this.



ethanwa said:


> Updated the videos so there is no more Cast Member talking over the MagicBand sounds! Check them out:
> 
> Jedi Mickey - Star Wars Weekends 2015 (LE 2500) - "May the force be with you!":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jedi Donald - Star Wars Weekends 2015 (LE 2500) - "May the force be with you!":


Thanks!  These only make sounds inside HS and only on SWW, right? 


Can family stand with you in the Wheelchair section of the parade?


----------



## mmafan




----------



## mmafan




----------



## mmafan




----------



## Teamanderson

if anyone has a galactic before 9:30am on weekend IV that they want to give up, I'll take it also another RH that weekend would be great! Party of 4


----------



## mmafan

Chewie is at rebel hanger!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

mmafan said:


> Chewie is at rebel hanger!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Felipe4

Yay we're on page 816 - my birthday!


----------



## mmafan




----------



## coluk003

Teamanderson said:


> if anyone has a galactic before 9:30am on weekend IV that they want to give up, I'll take it also another RH that weekend would be great! Party of 4



im assuming you mean before 930? I do have a 9:30 Saturday(31) weekend 4 for 3 people, not sure why you couldn't get another person in here since the cars seat 2 ppl per row.If you or anyone else wants it send me a PM


----------



## Cluelyss

coluk003 said:


> im assuming you mean before 930? I do have a 9:30 Saturday(31) weekend 4 for 3 people, not sure why you couldn't get another person in here since the cars seat 2 ppl per row.If you or anyone else wants it send me a PM


5/31 is weekend III, so won't help OP


----------



## jane2073

We were there on Saturday.  Some observations:

We got there at 9:15.  That is too late to sign up for the PMC.  Or anything else.

If you only want to see the 501st march in the parade, stand by the out door seating area at the Backlot Express.  It does not get crowded there until about 10 minutes before the parade.  And even then, it is not that crowded.  I saw Sunrise!!

I got to meet Yulilin and Character Locater Kenny at the Dis meeting area in the ABC Commissary.  They were both very nice.  . 
I believe I offered other Dissers our table before we left.

We got into the stand-by line at 12:55 for the 1:45 Rebels show.  It was hot and sunny.  We did manage to get great seats.

We got water after the show and then immediately got in the fastpass line for SotS.  Again, very hot and sunny.
Again we got good seats.

The theater is surprisingly not awful.

After splitting a Vader cupcake, we went to the Darth's Malls.  The X-Wing collectibles line took about 10minutes.  As of Saturday afternoon, they still had plenty of the Dooney and Burke.  Soooooo tempting.
The Watto's Grotto line too about 30 minutes to get through.  

We had a RH reservation for 6:15.  We checked in at 6:10 (I saw lovethattink going in to get seated)and did not get called for seating until 6:45.  We waited for about 10 minutes before someone came by to take our order.  I saw Greedo we we came in but no characters came by during our meal.  Once we finally ordered, everything came out really fast, including our drinks.  We were done about 7:30.  Two Jawas came by and made it to about three tables (including ours!) before the character handlers whisked them away.

Right as we were walking out, Ezra and Sabine came by.  We did a quick u-turn and I was able to get a picture of them with my daughter.

We left shortly after.  The sun is so draining.  


We will be back for Weekend III.


----------



## mmafan




----------



## 2goofykiddos

We had a fantastic SWW thanks to this group! We went right for Chewie and had seen him and Logray by 8:10. On to Amidala, Anakin, Gamorrean guard and magic shots before heading to the rainy parade. Got a great seat about 1 hour before. Got rained on, but it was fine.

Did ST twice, saw Asoka, saw some Clone Troopers and went to the Rebels show. Afterwards we met Ashley Eckstein and she signed my daughter's shirt. Then we had reservations at RH for 5:15. Saw the Cantina Band, Greedo, Ezra & Sabine and traded with the Jawas. Then we saw Luke, Mace and Shaak Ti, ran into Zam Wessel and Aurra Tsing before heading over to meet Cody and Rex. Finished the evening with the fireworks. It was a busy, wonderful and exhausting day. Thanks for everyone's expertise on this thread!


----------



## mmafan




----------



## coluk003

Cluelyss said:


> 5/31 is weekend III, so won't help OP



ahh thats right, my apologies


----------



## pbb322

mmafan said:


> Chewie is at rebel hanger!!!!!!!!!!!!!



OMG!!!  So jealous!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> thanks for the clarification ... I though perhaps there was the ability to sign up for either kind of show.
> 
> Are you going back this weekend, @yulilin3?
> If so, what's on your own agenda?


I go every Saturday and Sunday.
Saturday get there by 6:30am get in line to get Vanessa Marshall's autograph.
TSMM at rope drop
Shaak Tii in the morning
Grab AP posters
Look for Boba Fett steins for the DISers
walk around
Grab tables for the DIS meet at ABC Commissary
Rebels show fp
Star Tours fp 3:10pm
Meet Vanessa Marshall
Meet Mace Windu and Kitt Fisto
Dinner somewhere
Sit on the ledge at Echo Lake for the DIS meet for fireworks

Sunday: Arrive around parade time
Grab tables for the DIS meet at ABC Commissary
Wander around no real plans
Muppetvision fp 3:05pm
Star Tours fp  4:15pm
Rebel Hangar at 6:15pm
Go home after


----------



## yulilin3

Steven Miller is my new favorite Disney Park Blogger (It used to be Gary Buchanan) I sent him a private message asking him about the calendars and he said he'll check for me.


----------



## yulilin3

jane2073 said:


> We were there on Saturday.  Some observations:
> 
> We got there at 9:15.  That is too late to sign up for the PMC.  Or anything else.
> 
> *If you only want to see the 501st march in the parade, stand by the out door seating area at the Backlot Express.  It does not get crowded there until about 10 minutes before the parade.  And even then, it is not that crowded.  I saw Sunrise!!*
> 
> I got to meet Yulilin and Character Locater Kenny at the Dis meeting area in the ABC Commissary.  They were both very nice.  .
> I believe I offered other Dissers our table before we left.
> 
> We got into the stand-by line at 12:55 for the 1:45 Rebels show.  It was hot and sunny.  We did manage to get great seats.
> 
> We got water after the show and then immediately got in the fastpass line for SotS.  Again, very hot and sunny.
> Again we got good seats.
> 
> The theater is surprisingly not awful.
> 
> After splitting a Vader cupcake, we went to the Darth's Malls.  The X-Wing collectibles line took about 10minutes.  As of Saturday afternoon, they still had plenty of the Dooney and Burke.  Soooooo tempting.
> The Watto's Grotto line too about 30 minutes to get through.
> 
> We had a RH reservation for 6:15.  We checked in at 6:10 (I saw lovethattink going in to get seated)and did not get called for seating until 6:45.  We waited for about 10 minutes before someone came by to take our order.  I saw Greedo we we came in but no characters came by during our meal.  Once we finally ordered, everything came out really fast, including our drinks.  We were done about 7:30.  Two Jawas came by and made it to about three tables (including ours!) before the character handlers whisked them away.
> 
> Right as we were walking out, Ezra and Sabine came by.  We did a quick u-turn and I was able to get a picture of them with my daughter.
> 
> We left shortly after.  The sun is so draining.
> 
> 
> We will be back for Weekend III.


Our secret spot is not so secret anymore 
Agree about the theater not being awful as long as you are seated in the rows with no sun


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> I go every Saturday and Sunday.
> Saturday get there by 6:30am get in line to get Vanessa Marshall's autograph.
> TSMM at rope drop
> Shaak Tii in the morning
> Grab AP posters
> Look for Boba Fett steins for the DISers
> walk around
> Grab tables for the DIS meet at ABC Commissary
> Rebels show fp
> Star Tours fp 3:10pm
> Meet Vanessa Marshall
> Meet Mace Windu and Kitt Fisto
> Dinner somewhere
> Sit on the ledge at Echo Lake for the DIS meet for fireworks
> 
> Sunday: Arrive around parade time
> Grab tables for the DIS meet at ABC Commissary
> Wander around no real plans
> Muppetvision fp 3:05pm
> Star Tours fp  4:15pm
> Rebel Hangar at 6:15pm
> Go home after



We have rebel hangar same time as you Sunday! See you there!


----------



## Teamanderson

coluk003 said:


> im assuming you mean before 930? I do have a 9:30 Saturday(31) weekend 4 for 3 people, not sure why you couldn't get another person in here since the cars seat 2 ppl per row.If you or anyone else wants it send me a PM


This is very sweet of you but I'll be there weekend IV 5-7. Thank you so much though!!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Where are the magic shots??


----------



## Skywise

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Where are the magic shots??



At the Tambu Lounge...

Oh wait... sorry, wrong shots...


----------



## sssteph

Has anyone done a review of the VIP tour for 2015?  Looking for message # or link  to it. 
thank you,


----------



## mmafan

Best pic of the weekend!!!!!!!    Lol


----------



## bgg319

Oh man, if we could catch Chewie that Monday at RH, then that would change everything for the weekend


----------



## yulilin3

well Mr @mmafan has gotten a lot of Disney Magic sprinkled on him...no reservation, a walk up today to Rebel Hangar and gets pics with Chewie, Greedo, Stormtrooper and this guy


----------



## basketrn

After everyone's post from this weekend we decided to dump MK for the thursday prior to weekend V and made a ressie for the RH instead on Thursday evening. So excited!!!  Thanks so much for everyones posts and updates on this thread !!!  Will be soaking up all the info we can get until weekend V!


----------



## RedM94

sssteph said:


> Has anyone done a review of the VIP tour for 2015?  Looking for message # or link  to it.
> thank you,



@sssteph 

There are a number of us anxiously awaiting for a detailed review of the VIP tour.  My son and I will be doing it on May 30th.  

Event for event, when you compare the three packages on a spreadsheet and look at what is added at each price point, the DPP looks like the best value.  Just my opinion of how it looks on paper.  Of course that does not take into consideration all of the value added perks of being a VIP.  Irrespective of my thoughts, I am very much looking forward to the tour. 

Again my opinion, it is difficult to do everything when only going for one weekend.  We did the FTF packager that was offered last year and thought it was an excellent value.  Waiting in line all day long is bad, waiting in line all day long in the sun is even worse.


----------



## RedM94

mmafan said:


> View attachment 97419 Best pic of the weekend!!!!!!!    Lol



@mmafan 

Priceless!!!!


----------



## Itinkso

sssteph said:


> Has anyone done a review of the VIP tour for 2015?  Looking for message # or link  to it.
> thank you,



This was posted earlier today:





rpcvpanama said:


> The VIP tour was also in the full sun for the parade viewing.  It was brutal and rather disappointing to spend all that money and be stuck in the full sun.  They did hand out frozen wash clothes and we had umbrellas for the pre-parade but it was definitely hot, hot, hot.  That was my one big complaint about the VIP tour.  The other was the "VIP" area for the shows.  It was told to us that we would have the first 2-3 rows of the theater but that ended up not being enforced.  I have somewhat mixed feelings about the VIP experience.  In the end, next year I would probably save the money and do the Deluxe FtF package instead.  I just didn't feel like the VIP value was worth the extra money when compared to what you get with the Deluxe FtF package.


----------



## mmafan

3 xwing cubes from rebel hanger!!!!! Had to tast 3 drinks for the Dis.  Lol.


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> View attachment 97423 3 xwing cubes from rebel hanger!!!!! Had to tast 3 drinks for the Dis.  Lol.


Thank you for taking one...wait, two, I mean,three for the team


----------



## DisneyLove2015

mmafan said:


> View attachment 97408


did the face paint hold up well in the heat?? My DS wants to get his face painted but I'm worried it will run or he will wipe it off from being so sweaty!!! Thanks!


----------



## msmama

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Where are the magic shots??



We got one in front of tattooing traders and one by the coke bottle (the same poses each time). Also, on Hollywood blvd we got a video one that Ezra and Sabine join in and outside the gates (off to the right) we got another video one where a group of storm troopers march in front of us. 



sssteph said:


> Has anyone done a review of the VIP tour for 2015?  Looking for message # or link  to it.
> thank you,



It was great - was it that much better than the DDP?  I don't know. We did Sunday when there was a rainstorm right at parade time so we weren't in the sun which was nice. At one point during lunch at mama melrose, a tour guide manager came in to check on the tour. He said, "it's crazy busy out there today."  I said, "really, I had no idea' it doesn't seem busy to me at all."  And he said, "well, then we are doing our jobs right."  

We met Vader, shopped,, breakfasted, rode ST, TSMM, RnR and ToT plus watched the parade before lunch. I don't think that would have been possible without VIP. 

Plus, being constantly given water and cold towels was awesome. After lunch was 2 shows before the guides left us. I'd made FPs for TSMM and ST plus reservations for rebel hanger for the break before the next show (as did some others in the group apparently because I saw them). Then obi wan and beyond (which many people skipped in return for a longer break). My son was feeling bad by then (headache) so we just found a bench and rested (and got a dose of ibuprofen from first aid which was awesome - I was prepared to buy a bottle Ina gift shop somewhere at crazy prices). 

Then dessert party. I talked to someone in line who did the deluxe package and we figured it was probably pretty even money wise when you figure what we did (and meals and stuff).  We had a table right up front and were able to sit out of the way a bit listening to the dj and waiting for the summon the force show and fireworks. 

That said, it was a very long day and I think that's part of what made my son sick today (he's finally keeping things down, knock wood) so we essentially lost a day of our vacation today as recovery. 

I kind of would have liked more chAracters - not necessarily all of them, but toss in chewy and boba fett or Luke and Leia and I think it totally would be worth it. Also I think It was kind of unfair that the deluxe people got a swag bag and all day access to darths mall and we didn't (not that we would have had time).


----------



## yulilin3

Forgot to mention. Sunday night watched the fireworks from Echo Lake and there were two photo pass photographer's taking pictures of people while the fireworks were going off. I asked the CM if they would be there every weekend and he said he wasn't sure


----------



## Itinkso

Here's another snippet about the VIP tour:


tigger1972 said:


> On VIP Tour. Don't know if it's been mentioned yet, but we get to ride Star Tours, Toy Story Mania, RnR and ToT, one right after the other. A welcome surprise!! MTFBWY!!!


----------



## yulilin3

@msmama glad to hear your son is feeling better


----------



## RedM94

msmama said:


> We got one in front of tattooing traders and one by the coke bottle (the same poses each time). Also, on Hollywood blvd we got a video one that Ezra and Sabine join in and outside the gates (off to the right) we got another video one where a group of storm troopers march in front of us.
> 
> 
> 
> It was great - was it that much better than the DDP?  I don't know. We did Sunday when there was a rainstorm right at parade time so we weren't in the sun which was nice. At one point during lunch at mama melrose, a tour guide manager came in to check on the tour. He said, "it's crazy busy out there today."  I said, "really, I had no idea' it doesn't seem busy to me at all."  And he said, "well, then we are doing our jobs right."
> 
> We met Vader, shopped,, breakfasted, rode ST, TSMM, RnR and ToT plus watched the parade before lunch. I don't think that would have been possible without VIP.
> 
> Plus, being constantly given water and cold towels was awesome. After lunch was 2 shows before the guides left us. I'd made FPs for TSMM and ST plus reservations for rebel hanger for the break before the next show (as did some others in the group apparently because I saw them). Then obi wan and beyond (which many people skipped in return for a longer break). My son was feeling bad by then (headache) so we just found a bench and rested (and got a dose of ibuprofen from first aid which was awesome - I was prepared to buy a bottle Ina gift shop somewhere at crazy prices).
> 
> Then dessert party. I talked to someone in line who did the deluxe package and we figured it was probably pretty even money wise when you figure what we did (and meals and stuff).  We had a table right up front and were able to sit out of the way a bit listening to the dj and waiting for the summon the force show and fireworks.
> 
> That said, it was a very long day and I think that's part of what made my son sick today (he's finally keeping things down, knock wood) so we essentially lost a day of our vacation today as recovery.
> 
> I kind of would have liked more chAracters - not necessarily all of them, but toss in chewy and boba fett or Luke and Leia and I think it totally would be worth it. Also I think It was kind of unfair that the deluxe people got a swag bag and all day access to darths mall and we didn't (not that we would have had time).



@msmama

Did I read you correctly, you didn't have all day access  to Darth's Mall?

I do you your son is feeling better by the morning!!!


----------



## msmama

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Where are the magic shots??



We got one in front of tattooing traders and one by the coke bottle (the same poses each time). Also, on Hollywood blvd we got a video one that Ezra and Sabine join in and outside the gates (off to the right) we got another video one where a group of storm troopers march in front of us.



sssteph said:


> Has anyone done a review of the VIP tour for 2015?  Looking for message # or link  to it.
> thank you,



It was great - was it that much better than the DDP?  I don't know. We did Sunday when there was a rainstorm right at parade time so we weren't in the sun which was nice. At one point during lunch at mama melrose, a tour guide manager came in to check on the tour. He said, "it's crazy busy out there today."  I said, "really, I had no idea' it doesn't seem busy to me at all."  And he said, "well, then we are doing our jobs right." 

We met Vader, shopped,, breakfasted, rode ST, TSMM, RnR and ToT plus watched the parade before lunch. I don't think that would have been possible without VIP.

Plus, being constantly given water and cold towels was awesome. After lunch was 2 shows before the guides left us. I'd made FPs for TSMM and ST plus reservations for rebel hanger for the break before the next show (as did some others in the group apparently because I saw them). Then obi wan and beyond (which many people skipped in return for a longer break). My son was feeling bad by then (headache) so we just found a benckh and rested (and got a dose of ibuprofen from first aid which was awesome - I was prepared to buy a bottle Ina gift shop somewhere at crazy prices).

Then dessert party. I talked to someone in line who did the deluxe package and we figured it was probably pretty even money wise when you figure what we did (and meals and stuff).  We had a table right up front and were able to sit out of the way a bit listening to the dj and waiting for the summon the force show and fireworks.

That said, it was a very long day and I think that's part of what made my son sick today (he's finally keeping things down, knock wood) so we essentially lost a day of our vacation today as recovery.

I kind of would have liked more chAracters - not necessarily all of them, but toss in chewy and boba fett or Luke and lei


----------



## Cynister

msmama said:


> We got one in front of tattooing traders and one by the coke bottle (the same poses each time). Also, on Hollywood blvd we got a video one that Ezra and Sabine join in and outside the gates (off to the right) we got another video one where a group of storm troopers march in front of us.



Could you elaborate on the location for the storm troopers one? Do you mean outside of the park entrance?


----------



## Delilah1310

yulilin3 said:


> I go every Saturday and Sunday.
> Saturday get there by 6:30am get in line to get Vanessa Marshall's autograph.
> TSMM at rope drop
> Shaak Tii in the morning
> Grab AP posters
> Look for Boba Fett steins for the DISers
> walk around
> Grab tables for the DIS meet at ABC Commissary
> Rebels show fp
> Star Tours fp 3:10pm
> Meet Vanessa Marshall
> Meet Mace Windu and Kitt Fisto
> Dinner somewhere
> Sit on the ledge at Echo Lake for the DIS meet for fireworks
> 
> Sunday: Arrive around parade time
> Grab tables for the DIS meet at ABC Commissary
> Wander around no real plans
> Muppetvision fp 3:05pm
> Star Tours fp  4:15pm
> Rebel Hangar at 6:15pm
> Go home after



sounds awesome - so wish I lived locally!
have fun and thanks for sharing all the pics and tips!


----------



## msmama

Cynister said:


> Could you elaborate on the location for the storm troopers one? Do you mean outside of the park entrance?



Yes. I think after bag check (though maybe not). All the way over to the right there is a Hollywood studios filmstrip looking thing. There was someone there with a tripod (this was Saturday afternoon). It's was definitely before the ticket booth area. 

 (Sorry about the multiple posts before and for some reason I can't edit them. On the iPad and Having issues).


----------



## soniam

@msmama
Thanks for the update on the VIP tour. Glad to hear your son is a little better. I thought that you were supposed to have all day access to Darth's Mall by just showing your VIP badge. I thought someone said they did, but I could have imagined that.


----------



## Monykalyn

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> I would have called it that but honestly I was still delirious from the Stein run I did that morning so pronunciation of big words wasn't happening.
> 
> Side note if any of y'all saw a girl in a Boba Fett tank holding two mugs and guzzaling frozen coke out of them at a very fast walking/jogging pace. that was me...if I "pushed" past you I'm very sorry but the BF was about to enter the mall and there was NO WAY i was going to wait back in that line.


I have thoroughly enjoyed your updates and look forward to a trip report!


----------



## dkfajr1

LoKiHB said:


> When we were there in 2013, not only did he sign autographs, he scared the s*** out of my then 7 year old.  I have a picture of them standing together, my son looks terrified, if I can find it I'll post it.  The person that played Maul that year was incredible, and stayed completely in character.  My son walked up, and he began stalking him- seething like in Ep I, staring at him the whole time, pacing back and forth.  He then just walked right up to him and stared down at him, grabbed the autograph book from him, signed his name, pointed to the camera.  When my son turned to pose, Maul stood next to and slightly behind him, and just as the photographer was about to snap the picture, he smacked his fist into his open hand- which with the leather gloves made it LOUD.  My son jumped a good foot in the air and you can see how startled he was in the picture.  It was fantastic.



We went in 2013 and he scared the *#%*^ out of me! He was great!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

someone (now I can't find the post) was asking about meeting Luke and Leia together

We met Luke on Saturday - he came out at 4:10 as I recall on Saturday and at 4:15 on Sunday.  Leia came out both days at 4:50 with R2-D2 - rumor is R2 will be out with her for the first set of each day

On Saturday Luke and Leia did meet with a few families together then he left.   On Sunday - we had a mini rebellion with a whole load of people who wanted to meet Leia - we had been letting families in front of us for awhile and at 4:48 the front CM found out and gave us the typical line about you 'have to move up and meet whoever is there'.  Then he realized that basically the whole line was in on it and he said something to Luke who then left so they didn't meet together at all on Sunday.

We took 2 different tacts on trying to meet the "right" character.  One is to stand several families back and let people in front of you until 'your' character either comes out or is really about to come out then proceed in line as normal.

The other method - one of us (DH or myself) would get in line with DD - then a good distance later the other one of us would get in line.  If the first person got up there before the 'right' character came out DD could either meet that character (again) or bail on that part of the line and come back to the 2nd parent.  Hopefully that makes sense.

The Jedi council line was the only one we found that allowed a 2nd "specific" character line to form on one side - IMO that is a much better system with happier guests and less stressed families.


----------



## Monykalyn

bgg319 said:


> Oh man, if we could catch Chewie that Monday at RH, then that would change everything for the weekend


We have a Rebel Hangar during the week too and how cool would that be! (between III and IV weekends) Although Chewy and Stormtroopers came by my son's school May the 4th so he has "already met them" when I asked if he was going to do the Chewie run with me.


----------



## pbb322

What is in the bag the DPP people got?  I just noticed that mentioned.


----------



## Metz172

msmama said:


> Also I think It was kind of unfair that the deluxe people got a swag bag and all day access to darths mall and we didn't (not that we would have had time).


I missed this. What swag bag?


----------



## tschaan

is there a list somewhere of which characters do and do not sign autographs this year? I know DV and BF don't sign at the Galactic Breakfast. Are there any other SW characters at meals or around the park that don't sign? Thanks!


----------



## tschaan

Also, does anyone have a list of times for the 2nd bad guy at JTA?


----------



## mexxican

pbb322 said:


> What is in the bag the DPP people got?  I just noticed that mentioned.


On Friday we each got a bag with headshots of Ashley, Amy & Tiya, autographed but could've been copied, haven't unpacked them to check, I'll post them later


----------



## drlaurafsu

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> The Jedi council line was the only one we found that allowed a 2nd "specific" character line to form on one side - IMO that is a much better system with happier guests and less stressed families.



I love the guy who has run the council line the last two years when I have been there is great! I am curious if he is back again. He really made an effort to keep everyone happy and able to see who they were looking for. And that was when the wait was in the brutal sun. 

We have rebel hanger this Thursday so I am curious who we will get to see! Would be nice to get one or two meets checked off...are any of them signing or just photos and trading?


----------



## Koh1977

If anyone is looking to cancel the Deluxe Premium pkg for the 31st, I would LOVE to coordinate this…It will not be the end of the world if we can't upgrade to the DPP, since we do have the PP right now, but it'd be nice…4 ppl

TIA!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

drlaurafsu said:


> I love the guy who has run the council line the last two years when I have been there is great! I am curious if he is back again. He really made an effort to keep everyone happy and able to see who they were looking for. And that was when the wait was in the brutal sun.
> 
> We have rebel hanger this Thursday so I am curious who we will get to see! Would be nice to get one or two meets checked off...are any of them signing or just photos and trading?



Main CM at the Jedi Council line was the main one we saw last year...pm me if you would like his name.  He was great IMO

At the Rebel Hanger we did not see anyone sign.  We met and took pictures with Sabine and Ezra, Greedo, the cantina band members and a jawa.


----------



## mamadragona

ack, running out of my limited free internet... 

Just wanted to say I kept checking today and snagged FP+ for Rebels!  Whoohoo!

I'll see y'all again on Friday!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

tschaan said:


> Also, does anyone have a list of times for the 2nd bad guy at JTA?



What do you mean?  JTA runs according to the posted schedule, with Vader taking the upper stage and Maul and/or Ventress on the bottom.  Are you referring to the Maul/Ventress switch off?  Because the "second bad guy" is on stage the same time as Vader.  It's luck of the draw whether your child gets Vader vs. Maul/Ventress, though with the sessions we've watched or been a part of, they put the littler kids on top with Vader and the bigger ones with Maul/Ventress, because they're scarier.  I don't think they take bad guy requests.


----------



## Cluelyss

2goofykiddos said:


> We had a fantastic SWW thanks to this group! We went right for Chewie and had seen him and Logray by 8:10. On to Amidala, Anakin, Gamorrean guard and magic shots before heading to the rainy parade. Got a great seat about 1 hour before. Got rained on, but it was fine.
> 
> Did ST twice, saw Asoka, saw some Clone Troopers and went to the Rebels show. Afterwards we met Ashley Eckstein and she signed my daughter's shirt. Then we had reservations at RH for 5:15. Saw the Cantina Band, Greedo, Ezra & Sabine and traded with the Jawas. Then we saw Luke, Mace and Shaak Ti, ran into Zam Wessel and Aurra Tsing before heading over to meet Cody and Rex. Finished the evening with the fireworks. It was a busy, wonderful and exhausting day. Thanks for everyone's expertise on this thread!


Did you head to Queen Amidala right after leaving the Chewie line? If so, what was her line like at that time and when were you done? This is our plan; hoping we can meet them both before our 9:10 SciFi ADR. Thanks!!


----------



## jennab113

Is anyone at the Blister Pack in the mornings?  I was looking at KtP's app and it looks like the earliest time is 12:50 unless I am missing someone that meets there.


----------



## lovingeire

mmafan said:


> Chewie is at rebel hanger!!!!!!!!!!!!!





mmafan said:


> View attachment 97412



Shut up! That is so awesome!


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> Thank you for taking one...wait, two, I mean,three for the team


someone had too.    Lol


----------



## mmafan

DisneyLove2015 said:


> did the face paint hold up well in the heat?? My DS wants to get his face painted but I'm worried it will run or he will wipe it off from being so sweaty!!! Thanks!


It seemed to hold up good but it lasted about 2 hrs before he wanted it off. It was good for a bunch of pics and he liked it while it lasted so if you don't care to spend $18 for an hr or two go for it.


----------



## lovingeire

mmafan said:


> View attachment 97423 3 xwing cubes from rebel hanger!!!!! Had to tast 3 drinks for the Dis.  Lol.



So what was your favorite drink? Purely for research purposes...


----------



## ethanwa

A few more pictures for you guys... Weekends 2, 3, 4, and 5 of the AP / DVC posters.

Also some Galactic Gathering items.


----------



## ethanwa

More...

Galactic Gathering wristband. Galactic Gathering button only obtainable by trading a special coupon with the roaming Jawas.


----------



## boricuajedi

ethanwa said:


> A few more pictures for you guys... Weekends 2, 3, 4, and 5 of the AP / DVC posters.
> 
> Also some Galactic Gathering items.


The boba fett poster is nice!


----------



## mmafan

lovingeire said:


> So what was your favorite drink? Purely for research purposes...


Swamp juice and the tatoinine sunset are good stuff.


----------



## pollyanna30

I saw on someone's twitter that they had purchased a Tervis Tumbler with the SWW logo on it.  Does anyone know where you can purchase that and what was the cost?  Also, is the large Rancor back this year anywhere?  Thanks!


----------



## sssteph

I kind of would have liked more chAracters - not necessarily all of them, but toss in chewy and boba fett or Luke and Leia and I think it totally would be worth it. Also I think It was kind of unfair that the deluxe people got a swag bag and all day access to darths mall and we didn't (not that we would have had time).[/QUOTE]


Thanks for the review, sounds like too much sun for your son, glad he is feeling better.  We have the VIP reserved for Friday June 5th I think it is, so we are super excited.


----------



## Felipe4

For anyone in need of an Anna and Elsa fastpass during Weekend V, just saw one for 10:10 PM on June 12th


----------



## xApril

pollyanna30 said:


> I saw on someone's twitter that they had purchased a Tervis Tumbler with the SWW logo on it.  Does anyone know where you can purchase that and what was the cost?  Also, is the large Rancor back this year anywhere?  Thanks!


 
The tumbler is in the Watto's Grotto store. I'm pretty sure it's 21.95.

I've started watching Clone Wars finally. I am also toying with the idea of getting the SWW Dooney if I don't spend too much money during my Disneyland vacation.


----------



## missastrocat

Tip about rebel hanger:
During the weekends, you will see jawas, the tattooine band, and rebels charcters. During the week mon -thurs, you will see jawas, an tattooine band pilot fighter, chewbacca, and a stormtrooper. Yep, best rebel hanger meal ever tonight. Great food, and the atmosphere is great. Only place to get the xwing glow clip, too. So glad we didn't fight or stand in the crowds for a chewbacca picture as he came right to our table at rh. Edited to add this info was given to us about characters by a cast member who worked thisweekend and this evening there while we ate.


----------



## tschaan

jtowntoflorida said:


> What do you mean?  JTA runs according to the posted schedule, with Vader taking the upper stage and Maul and/or Ventress on the bottom.  Are you referring to the Maul/Ventress switch off?  Because the "second bad guy" is on stage the same time as Vader.  It's luck of the draw whether your child gets Vader vs. Maul/Ventress, though with the sessions we've watched or been a part of, they put the littler kids on top with Vader and the bigger ones with Maul/Ventress, because they're scarier.  I don't think they take bad guy requests.


Yes, I meant a schedule for which times Darth Maul was the 2nd character and which times Asaaj was the 2nd character. We requested Darth Maul in 2013 with a 8 year old and ended up with Vader. Really want my son to battle Darth Maul, but I know it's luck of the draw


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

@yulilin3  did you receive a swag bag for your deluxe FTF? What was in it. 






yulilin3 said:


> Deluxe Premium Package parade spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the spot right next to the shop on the shady side is open to any guests. This was the case this past weekend. It can change next weekend
> 2.- To watch the pre show on stage and fireworks I would say anywhere from the tip board toward the stage, unless you have parents that put their kids on their shoulders.
> If you want you can also watch the pre show on the jumbotron of the Hyperion Theater (Old AIE) and then watch the fireworks from there.




@yulilin3  so the Deluxe FTF  is that section in front of Mickeys of. Hollywood?
Do you enter by the CM with the ice cream cart'?
Is that a window seat I see in that section    That looks like a great spot to wait???!!! Or does it get crowded and yôur view blocked?

How many goodies can we have, without looking too piggy in you honest opinion. There's only so much ice cream we can eat but maybe one on entering and then one for the road? It's actually the drinks....I would love to grab a couple of waters and/or sodas each(some to have then and maybe one for the road). Is it the same situation for the water and soda at the Dessert party...are they bottled? Might be nice to have a coke back at the room.

Boy I sound really cheap         Guess I'm too stingy to buy drinks after our FTF, GAlactic Breakfast, H&V Jedi, and a Rebel Hanger...


----------



## meuseman

pbb322 said:


> Sounds so fun!  Did you go straight to sign up at RD?  Was the sign up line crazy?  My DS7 is really hoping to get signed up this year and I'm trying to manage his expectations...



We went for JTA first and I would say we were one of the first 15-20 families. The. We headed staring for PMC and the firs t show was filled and we were number 12 of 16 for the second show.


----------



## coluk003

mackeymouse4eva said:


> @yulilin3  did you receive a swag bag for your deluxe FTF? What was in it.
> @yulilin3  .Boy I sound really cheap  Guess I'm too stingy to buy drinks after our FTF, GAlactic Breakfast, H&V Jedi, and a Rebel Hanger...



 So what would you think of someone getting water for everyone, then getting a soda for two of us, maybe 3, popcorn for 2 and eating it later, then two bottles of water to go each   that is my plan. And i forgot to ask @yulilin3  if they come by you to serve the food or do you go to them? And i wonder how much of each one person can get at a time *OINK OINK*


----------



## HopperFan

The "goodie bag" we got was three photo cards ..... not classified as goodie to me.

The Tervis is the small "kids" sized cup, meant for kids I guess by design and $21.95. I don't like it as much as last year's but still got it for DS.  Edit: Cup is 16 oz.


----------



## Laura C

sssteph said:


> We have the VIP reserved for Friday June 5th I think it is, so we are super excited.


See you there if you're on the 5th June that's when we're doing VIP too, We can't wait, xx


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

RebelScumRunner said:


> Sorry if I have question after question.  I'm working a midnight shift...alone...so planning and reading this forum has been helpful.
> 
> Family and I will be going for Weekend V....
> 
> I want the Han popcorn bucket and a glowing drink thingy like the Falcon.  Since I am going weekend V, odds I'll have to purchase these of Ebay are.......
> 
> I read that the cube things were gone last year.  At the same point, last year, were the popcorn bucket and stein gone also?


 
We went Weekend V last year.  Got the Vader Popcorn bucket and Stormtrooper Drink holder.  No glow cubes though!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

lovingeire said:


> Thank you both! We might give it a go as it would free up a bit of our afternoon since we had originally planned on after the parade. (Ewoks are a priority for me!)  we were originally going to hop on Star Tours real quick (with FP+) before our breakfast but this would be such a time saver for us. I might let oldest DS and I go ahead to get spot in line and have DH with the stroller and two littles follow.  (Oldest DS used to be our TSMM FP runner.) Now for some schedule rearranging!


 
Honestly, if it was me, I would definitely do Chewie first!  He is right next to Sci Fi.  Even if you were like 5-10 minutes late to your ADR you would be fine.


----------



## mexxican

pollyanna30 said:


> I saw on someone's twitter that they had purchased a Tervis Tumbler with the SWW logo on it.  Does anyone know where you can purchase that and what was the cost?  Also, is the large Rancor back this year anywhere?  Thanks!


We bought our tumbler at the Big store on our way out of the park...Mickeys I think


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

yulilin3 said:


> Line to get into Darth's Mall was 10 minutes right now. Talked to merchandise manager and she said no calendars this year. Told her we saw it on the dpb she said they didn't order any


 
That makes me so sad!  My son loves his calendar from last year, and it ends after May 2015!   And they sold out early last year, so why wouldn't they have them again! 

Thanks again for offering to get me one @yulilin3


----------



## yulilin3

Mommy2Jameson said:


> That makes me so sad!  My son loves his calendar from last year, and it ends after May 2015!   And they sold out early last year, so why wouldn't they have them again!
> 
> Thanks again for offering to get me one @yulilin3


I'm still hopeful the cm was just mistaken. I pm Steven Miller the Disney park blog merchandise guy and he said he would check for me


----------



## yulilin3

tschaan said:


> is there a list somewhere of which characters do and do not sign autographs this year? I know DV and BF don't sign at the Galactic Breakfast. Are there any other SW characters at meals or around the park that don't sign? Thanks!


all the SWW characters out and about, be it in designated spots or roaming, sign autograph. With the exception of R2D2 and C3PO (If her comes out at all this year)
Galactic Breakfast: Vader and Fett don't sign characters inside going table to table do
Jedi Mickey Dinner: none of the character sign but you do get one c ard per person with all of their regular signatures (Mickey not Jedi Mickey, Minnie not Leia Minnie,etc)
Characters at Rebel Hangar: don't sign


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Is anyone at the Blister Pack in the mornings?  I was looking at KtP's app and it looks like the earliest time is 12:50 unless I am missing someone that meets there.


I didn't really check what their first set was but last year it was after the parade.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Did you head to Queen Amidala right after leaving the Chewie line? If so, what was her line like at that time and when were you done? This is our plan; hoping we can meet them both before our 9:10 SciFi ADR. Thanks!!


we met Chewie at 8:20am and were walking toward the Disney SW gang and saw her meeting already. It looks like she's coming out shortly after 8am


----------



## drlaurafsu

We leave tomorrow! So much to do!! First of three meetings today starts at 7am...goes all day and somehow I still need to run about 16 errands. And I promised DS his friend could come over after school since tonight's the last time they will get to hang out until July!

DS is so excited! This might be the most excited he has ever been about going to Disney...we were last there in November. 

I will try to post pictures of us tonight or tomorrow morning so anyone can recognize us. 

High here tomorrow is 57! MCO is going to be a shock!


----------



## yulilin3

pollyanna30 said:


> I saw on someone's twitter that they had purchased a Tervis Tumbler with the SWW logo on it.  Does anyone know where you can purchase that and what was the cost?  Also, is the large Rancor back this year anywhere?  Thanks!


yes, I saw the Rancor at Watto's Grotto/ Darth's Mall. Also like someone already said check all the other stores, Mickey's of Hollywood, Villains in Vogue and Prop Shop have a huge selection of SWW merchandise sometimes there's no need to go inside the Mall at all.
There's also a small cart with SWW items outside the park. They had the autograph books, hats, some tumblers and the outside cart opens around 7:30am



tschaan said:


> Yes, I meant a schedule for which times Darth Maul was the 2nd character and which times Asaaj was the 2nd character. We requested Darth Maul in 2013 with a 8 year old and ended up with Vader. Really want my son to battle Darth Maul, but I know it's luck of the draw


Vader is always on stage, the second villain doesn't have a schedule, it seems to be more Maul than Ventress though.


----------



## yulilin3

mackeymouse4eva said:


> @yulilin3  did you receive a swag bag for your deluxe FTF? What was in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @yulilin3  so the Deluxe FTF  is that section in front of Mickeys of. Hollywood?
> Do you enter by the CM with the ice cream cart'?
> Is that a window seat I see in that section    That looks like a great spot to wait???!!! Or does it get crowded and yôur view blocked?
> 
> How many goodies can we have, without looking too piggy in you honest opinion. There's only so much ice cream we can eat but maybe one on entering and then one for the road? It's actually the drinks....I would love to grab a couple of waters and/or sodas each(some to have then and maybe one for the road). Is it the same situation for the water and soda at the Dessert party...are they bottled? Might be nice to have a coke back at the room.
> 
> Boy I sound really cheap         Guess I'm too stingy to buy drinks after our FTF, GAlactic Breakfast, H&V Jedi, and a Rebel Hanger...


You enter by the check in podium. You can hang out by the window, some people might just stand right in front of you though. But like someone already said the are isn't crowded so you could move around abit. The goodies in the bag are just the autographed pictures of the celebrities meeting that week (someone already posted a picture of them) You can get as many snacks and drinks as you want. But I think they take the carts inside once the parade starts so make sure to grab them before the parade starts.



coluk003 said:


> So what would you think of someone getting water for everyone, then getting a soda for two of us, maybe 3, popcorn for 2 and eating it later, then two bottles of water to go each   that is my plan. And i forgot to ask @yulilin3  if they come by you to serve the food or do you go to them? And i wonder how much of each one person can get at a time *OINK OINK*


Someone can go and get water and snacks for everyone. We were in the wheelchair section across from the main roped off area and CM kept coming with arms full of water and ice cream asking if we wanted more (they would rather do this than you going under the ropes to go get it) I know people grabbed popcorn boxes for later, we grabbed 2 bottlews of water before the parade started for later, that's totally fine.


----------



## yulilin3

drlaurafsu said:


> We leave tomorrow! So much to do!! First of three meetings today starts at 7am...goes all day and somehow I still need to run about 16 errands. And I promised DS his friend could come over after school since tonight's the last time they will get to hang out until July!
> 
> DS is so excited! This might be the most excited he has ever been about going to Disney...we were last there in November.
> 
> I will try to post pictures of us tonight or tomorrow morning so anyone can recognize us.
> 
> High here tomorrow is 57! MCO is going to be a shock!


seriously keep hydrated...water or some powerade. Stay away from the soda, milkshakes and alcoholic drinks (maybe one or 2 of those is fine  )
I hope some Guinea Pig people could chime in...the number one thing all of them said to me was how the weather impacted them during their day. Even people from the south. It can literally ruin your vacation. Stay safe. Hopefully we can meet.


----------



## drlaurafsu

I grew up in FL and live last 8 years in ATL so I have the hydration thing down. DS has a camelbak and I have powerade drops to add to water bottles for him. But it definitely is worth saying again! 

Haven't seen those kinds of temps since our Disney Med cruise 2 years ago.


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

yulilin3 said:


> Deluxe Premium Package parade spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the spot right next to the shop on the shady side is open to any guests. This was the case this past weekend. It can change next weekend
> 2.- To watch the pre show on stage and fireworks I would say anywhere from the tip board toward the stage, unless you have parents that put their kids on their shoulders.
> If you want you can also watch the pre show on the jumbotron of the Hyperion Theater (Old AIE) and then watch the fireworks from there.


 
What time was this picture @yulilin3 ?  Just wondering how full this got.. Looks really managable in this picture.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

jennab113 said:


> Is anyone at the Blister Pack in the mornings?  I was looking at KtP's app and it looks like the earliest time is 12:50 unless I am missing someone that meets there.


Blister pack is Not out in the morning.  I wish they were...getting them all would have been a lot easier!


----------



## yulilin3

Mommy2Jameson said:


> What time was this picture @yulilin3 ?  Just wondering how full this got.. Looks really managable in this picture.


10:35am


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

kpd6901 said:


> Thanks! I did not realize there was a children's seating area, and that parents can sit with their children.  That being said, how does that change the "spot staking" scenario for PP? Do we still run a great risk of that area being full and then DS6 and DS2 not being able to see unless we lift them and block everyone else's view?  Even if parking a stroller is needed (which is perfectly fine), I am just trying to see if I need to keep all 5 of us together from credential pick-up all the way until parade start time (including waiting outside the PP ropes) in order to ensure that they can see (and we be able to be there with them - as DS2 WILL run).  Thanks so much!


 

@kpd6901   Just a tip about this.. last year the children's area was marked off with tape.  The parents that were there early lined up along behind the tape.  So families that got there later, their children could go into the taped off area, but then mom and dad couldn't necessarily stand by them.  So if your children aren't going to be ok sitting in there by themselves without you close by, you may want to get there earlier.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> seriously keep hydrated...water or some powerade. Stay away from the soda, milkshakes and alcoholic drinks (maybe one or 2 of those is fine  )
> I hope some Guinea Pig people could chime in...the number one thing all of them said to me was how the weather impacted them during their day. Even people from the south. It can literally ruin your vacation. Stay safe. Hopefully we can meet.


Agree ...we did not have problems but we had a system.  We know the places we like to pick up ice and ice water ...we made sure to pick some up when walking by them and /when we were getting in a line.

Our favorite water places (remember in many CS places you do not need to stand in the long line ...you can go up to the counter on the side and ask nicely)

Backlot Express...they will give you cups to fill at their self service place.  Great also because they are one of the few places you can get water early in the day ( they will give you cups before they are open)

Hey Howdy Hey across from TSM

Studio Catering Co

Writers Stop

ABC Commissary

Starring Rolls

Just try to always have a cup or 2 in hands of you or your family members.


----------



## southernfriedmom

Ugh!!! In true DISboard form, I must vent here... Broke my foot this weekend and leave for our trip in 9 days. My husband made fun of me to the ortho saying- "your athletes want to know how this affects their playing time but my wife just wants to know how it will affect her Disney trip." He put me in a walking boot for four weeks and told me I was free to walk on it once the pain & swelling subsides but there is no way I can do that at Disney so he said wheelchair/scooter bound I will be. Any advice from someone who has navigated SWW on a mobility device particularly on our DPP day? I assume I will be able to mostly transfer as long as I'm not swelling too bad. I bought compression socks yesterday to try to help. TIA


----------



## Nhebron

So I have the deluxe premium package and I am going next Sunday (holiday weekend).  Is the general consensus that I need to try and check in around 9:30am?  Do the snacks become available at 10am?  I will need to save spots for hubby and son I guess.  It will be challenging enough to keep him still for the parade without a stroller.


----------



## Itinkso

missastrocat said:


> Tip about rebel hanger:
> During the weekends, you will see jawas, the tattooine band, and rebels charcters. During the week mon -thurs, you will see jawas, an tattooine band pilot fighter, chewbacca, and a stormtrooper. Yep, best rebel hanger meal ever tonight. Great food, and the atmosphere is great. Only place to get the xwing glow clip, too. So glad we didn't fight or stand in the crowds for a chewbacca picture as he came right to our table at rh. Edited to add this info was given to us about characters by a cast member who worked thisweekend and this evening there while we ate.


Greedo will also appear Mon-Thurs. He was pictured in @mmafan's photo last night. Greedo and Troopers share a lot of the same friends so they can change it up character-wise.


----------



## coluk003

southernfriedmom said:


> Ugh!!! In true DISboard form, I must vent here... Broke my foot this weekend and leave for our trip in 9 days. My husband made fun of me to the ortho saying- "your athletes want to know how this affects their playing time but my wife just wants to know how it will affect her Disney trip." He put me in a walking boot for four weeks and told me I was free to walk on it once the pain & swelling subsides but there is no way I can do that at Disney so he said wheelchair/scooter bound I will be. Any advice from someone who has navigated SWW on a mobility device particularly on our DPP day? I assume I will be able to mostly transfer as long as I'm not swelling too bad. I bought compression socks yesterday to try to help. TIA



My only advice,give plenty of time and especially space between people, nothing like getting whacked in the back of the legs with a wheelchair lol.  
I'd also call Disney and ask who they recommend for rental places, there were a few that we recommended to guests to use, I just can't for the life of me remember who they were.


----------



## yulilin3

southernfriedmom said:


> Ugh!!! In true DISboard form, I must vent here... Broke my foot this weekend and leave for our trip in 9 days. My husband made fun of me to the ortho saying- "your athletes want to know how this affects their playing time but my wife just wants to know how it will affect her Disney trip." He put me in a walking boot for four weeks and told me I was free to walk on it once the pain & swelling subsides but there is no way I can do that at Disney so he said wheelchair/scooter bound I will be. Any advice from someone who has navigated SWW on a mobility device particularly on our DPP day? I assume I will be able to mostly transfer as long as I'm not swelling too bad. I bought compression socks yesterday to try to help. TIA


I'm going to add my two cents here:
PARADE: DPP has a dedicated wheelchair area in the shade. Be there at 10am so that  you and your entire family can enter that area, it's small. On Sunday I saw 3 scooters in there and the area was already closed for anyone else.
SHOWS: If you want to stay in the wheelchair for the DPP area I would think you would need to enter thru the side so you are in the lower wheelchair section. There's an upper wheelchair section but you don't want to be there, the sun will hit your back the entire time.
If you are willing to transfer then you shouldn't have a problem. Loading for the DPP happens from the top of the theater and then you walk down to the section, not sure if you'll be able to do that.
DESSERT PARTY: DPP will be fine with the wheelchair, they have tables in the front of the section that are lowered so that you could stay seated and enjoy your desserts and drinks


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

yulilin3 said:


> well Mr @mmafan has gotten a lot of Disney Magic sprinkled on him...no reservation, a walk up today to Rebel Hangar and gets pics with Chewie, Greedo, Stormtrooper and this guy


 
What day of the week was this?  Was this a weekday?  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

I just also remembered that at our DPP parade area and dessert party families were allowed to bring strollers inside the area...not sure about the PP. Anyone know?


----------



## yulilin3

Mommy2Jameson said:


> What day of the week was this?  Was this a weekday?  Thanks!


yes, that was yesterday


----------



## Nhebron

southernfriedmom said:


> Ugh!!! In true DISboard form, I must vent here... Broke my foot this weekend and leave for our trip in 9 days. My husband made fun of me to the ortho saying- "your athletes want to know how this affects their playing time but my wife just wants to know how it will affect her Disney trip." He put me in a walking boot for four weeks and told me I was free to walk on it once the pain & swelling subsides but there is no way I can do that at Disney so he said wheelchair/scooter bound I will be. Any advice from someone who has navigated SWW on a mobility device particularly on our DPP day? I assume I will be able to mostly transfer as long as I'm not swelling too bad. I bought compression socks yesterday to try to help. TIA





yulilin3 said:


> I just also remembered that at our DPP parade area and dessert party families were allowed to bring strollers inside the area...not sure about the PP. Anyone know?


if we could bring our stroller in, that would be amazing!


----------



## drmartin1998

missastrocat said:


> Tip about rebel hanger:
> During the weekends, you will see jawas, the tattooine band, and rebels charcters. During the week mon -thurs, you will see jawas, an tattooine band pilot fighter, chewbacca, and a stormtrooper. Yep, best rebel hanger meal ever tonight. Great food, and the atmosphere is great. Only place to get the xwing glow clip, too. So glad we didn't fight or stand in the crowds for a chewbacca picture as he came right to our table at rh. Edited to add this info was given to us about characters by a cast member who worked thisweekend and this evening there while we ate.



I just want to make sure: Sabine and Ezra will not be seen at RH during the week? I was considering moving my Sunday ADR to a weeknight but if the choice is basically between a chance at Chewie or the Rebel characters I may keep my Sunday. Priority meets for my DS9 and DS6 are Sabine, Ezra and Chewie in no particular order.

Has anyone seen Chopper available anywhere outside of the Padawan Mind Challenge?


----------



## yulilin3

thanks for reminding me, he asked me if I could post his other pictures, lucky duck


----------



## yulilin3

drmartin1998 said:


> I just want to make sure: Sabine and Ezra will not be seen at RH during the week? I was considering moving my Sunday ADR to a weeknight but if the choice is basically between a chance at Chewie or the Rebel characters I may keep my Sunday. Priority meets for my DS9 and DS6 are Sabine, Ezra and Chewie in no particular order.
> 
> Has anyone seen Chopper available anywhere outside of the Padawan Mind Challenge?


during the parade for Chopper


----------



## Itinkso

drmartin1998 said:


> I just want to make sure: Sabine and Ezra will not be seen at RH during the week? I was considering moving my Sunday ADR to a weeknight but if the choice is basically between a chance at Chewie or the Rebel characters I may keep my Sunday. Priority meets for my DS9 and DS6 are Sabine, Ezra and Chewie in no particular order.
> 
> Has anyone seen Chopper available anywhere outside of the Padawan Mind Challenge?


It's highly unlikely Sabine and Ezra will be there. It appears to be "fur" characters rotating through Mon-Thurs


----------



## Nhebron

We are getting really excited.

We fly out early on Friday and will hit up MK.  Then it's SWW on Saturday and Sunday.

Saturday we wil do the Chewie run, star tours, Sci-fi breakfast and HV.  Any other SW characters on this day will just be a bonus.  We bought a photo pass, so I would like to get some magic shots and get as many pics as I can.

Sunday we have the deluxe premium package.  Somewhere between the two days, we will need to do the Disney Jr. Characters and show for DS.


----------



## yulilin3

drmartin1998 said:


> I just want to make sure: Sabine and Ezra will not be seen at RH during the week? I was considering moving my Sunday ADR to a weeknight but if the choice is basically between a chance at Chewie or the Rebel characters I may keep my Sunday. Priority meets for my DS9 and DS6 are Sabine, Ezra and Chewie in no particular order.
> 
> Has anyone seen Chopper available anywhere outside of the Padawan Mind Challenge?


Also, they are showing Rebels the Ultimate guide at the ABC Sound Studio (old Sounds Dangerous) and inside are life sized figures of Sabine, Ezra and Chopper that you can take a pic with before or after the show


----------



## Nhebron

yulilin3 said:


> Also, they are showing Rebels the Ultimate guide at the ABC Sound Studio (old Sounds Dangerous) and inside are life sized figures of Sabine, Ezra and Chopper that you can take a pic with before or after the show


Oh...I want to do that too!


----------



## bgg319

I'm hedging my bet with RH ressies for a Monday and Sunday the last week.  Kids have no idea we have RH or Galactic Breakfast scheduled. 

Any updates on characterpalozza?  Is it totally random with no trend now?


----------



## yulilin3

bgg319 said:


> I'm hedging my bet with RH ressies for a Monday and Sunday the last week.  Kids have no idea we have RH or Galactic Breakfast scheduled.
> 
> Any updates on characterpalozza?  Is it totally random with no trend now?


A DISer I believe it was @cinder-ellah did characterpalooza on Saturday they opened the ToT gates at 6:15 pm. She met Pluto, Jasmine, Mulan, Rafiki, I forgot who else. She said it was not crowded at all
Not sure if it's been happening everyday though


----------



## dawn8179

HopperFan said:


> The "goodie bag" we got was three photo cards ..... not classified as goodie to me.
> 
> The Tervis is the small "kids" sized cup, meant for kids I guess by design and $21.95. I don't like it as much as last year's but still got it for DS.


I'm loving the Tervis. To me it's not kid sized. I use that size for hot tea. I have the same size from the Disney Cruise.


----------



## delmar411

coluk003 said:


> So what would you think of someone getting water for everyone, then getting a soda for two of us, maybe 3, popcorn for 2 and eating it later, then two bottles of water to go each   that is my plan. And i forgot to ask @yulilin3  if they come by you to serve the food or do you go to them? And i wonder how much of each one person can get at a time *OINK OINK*



It was just DH and myself and we left the parade area with 3 boxes of popcorn, a dozen diet cokes (I brought a backpack specificially for this purpose) and likely drank about a gallon of water while waiting/watching the parade. Plus I ate 2 fruit bars, I think DH inhaled at least 5 mickey bars. LOL

We snacked on the popcorn all day as that is the only food either of us had until our RH meal. (We still brought home an entire box)

Plus from the dessert party I brought my oldest home 4 vader mini cupcakes for babysitting all day, mini rkt for the 3 younger kids and a bunch of those raspberry tart things for me.  I brought tupperware to put it in. (An upgrade from last years to go boxes) I should have brought a gallon ziploc to put the rkt in though. 

We took home way more than that last year but the desserts last year were more portable and less melty.


----------



## jennab113

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Blister pack is Not out in the morning.  I wish they were...getting them all would have been a lot easier!


 I know!  That's why I was asking - I'm trying to figure out a plan of attack for the characters I have left to meet and they're mostly afternoon characters - Luke, Leia, Mace Windu, Ahsoka, Ventress, Rex, and Cody.  For the morning, I just have Vader and Amidala left.  And Wicket, but he's harder to find.


----------



## DanielWhitney

I have a question.  So me and my wife are going to together, just the two of us.  I will plan on riding a good amount of things, and am trying to get my wife to ride stuff as well.  I was planning on bringing a backpack to carry things in.  If we both decide to ride different rides is there somewhere to put the bags or am I just out of luck.


----------



## yulilin3

I spy with my little eye @The Sunrise Student and Mr. Sunshine on minute 4:05 (the pair right in front of the officer in white, Sunshine is the red head closer to the screen, Mr. Sunshine to her right)


----------



## soniam

DanielWhitney said:


> I have a question.  So me and my wife are going to together, just the two of us.  I will plan on riding a good amount of things, and am trying to get my wife to ride stuff as well.  I was planning on bringing a backpack to carry things in.  If we both decide to ride different rides is there somewhere to put the bags or am I just out of luck.



I believe there are lockers at the park entrances. However, we usually just take stuff on with us. There has always been somewhere to put it so far. I see people do this with large backpacks and cameras too. This only applies at WDW; Universal is different.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I know!  That's why I was asking - I'm trying to figure out a plan of attack for the characters I have left to meet and they're mostly afternoon characters - Luke, Leia, Mace Windu, Ahsoka, Ventress, Rex, and Cody.  For the morning, I just have Vader and Amidala left.  And Wicket, but he's harder to find.


We met Cody and Rex together. They are the last meet at the blister pack of the night. I think we got in line around 7:30pm, they both came out together. This week we are in the hunt for Shaak Tii, Windu and Fisto



DanielWhitney said:


> I have a question.  So me and my wife are going to together, just the two of us.  I will plan on riding a good amount of things, and am trying to get my wife to ride stuff as well.  I was planning on bringing a backpack to carry things in.  If we both decide to ride different rides is there somewhere to put the bags or am I just out of luck.


you can bring bags on all rides at WDW


----------



## MakiraMarlena

PP viewing area, you could bring the stroller into the area, but you could not park it in the children's seating area. Which meant you could not get your stroller up front unless you stood to the far left closer to the stage. They had stroller parking (for those who took the kids out) to the right hand side.


----------



## Barbara C

Hi - I am not all that familiar with the layout of DHS and I'm wondering if there is a map available with the location of all the SWW events and characters?  Thanks.


----------



## Itinkso

bgg319 said:


> I'm hedging my bet with RH ressies for a Monday and Sunday the last week.  Kids have no idea we have RH or Galactic Breakfast scheduled.
> 
> Any updates on characterpalozza?  Is it totally random with no trend now?


Palooza is still a daily occurrence in random places. It's converted back to being truly "surprise" meets with the characters. The best bet is that Palooza won't be located on Streets of America during SWWs because that's where the SW characters and crowds are located.


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> Hi - I am not all that familiar with the layout of DHS and I'm wondering if there is a map available with the location of all the SWW events and characters?  Thanks.


here's the sww map
http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/star...kends-may-15-17-weekend-1-guide-map/24095.htm
as for character locations, they are not shown on the map. I think KtP made a map but can only be accessed thru his app/site thing? not sure


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> We met Cody and Rex together. They are the last meet at the blister pack of the night. I think we got in line around 7:30pm, they both came out together. This week we are in the hunt for Shaak Tii, Windu and Fisto



We saw them plus Anakin all out together for a few families on Sunday late afternoon. I trid to snap a pic of all 4 but Shaak Tii was just leaving as I got there. I managed to snap a semi decent pic of the 3 before the photog got rude with me and wanted me to back up to some invisible line behind her. She wont make it through SWW without a meltdown, if people trying to snap a pic of characters (without other ppls kids in the pics) gets to her.  

http://instagram.com/p/21lmEXnizW/


----------



## yulilin3

If anyone is any good with computer stuff (see how educated in that sort of thing I am?) and can mark a map I could tell you the locations for all the characters...for now I'll just write them down:
Chewbacca and Ewok: across from Star Tours by the speeder bike
Queen Amidala: between ABC Sound Studio and the Restrooms
Disney SW Pals(morning, early afternoon) Luke, Leia and R2D2(after 4pm): Between exit to GMR and ABC Commissary
Chipwoks: Next to One Man's Dream
Jedi Council: Between One Man's Dream and TSMM
The Fetts: by the coke bottle/ backlot area
Darth Vader: by the old entrance to Backlot Tour
Darth Maul: between the exit to Darth's Mall and Studio catering Co. By the Splash fountain
Clone Wars Blister Pack: End of Streets of America behind the Prop Shop store


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> We saw them plus Anakin all out together for a few families on Sunday late afternoon. I trid to snap a pic of all 4 but Shaak Tii was just leaving as I got there. I managed to snap a semi decent pic of the 3 before the photog got rude with me and wanted me to back up to some invisible line behind her. She wont make it through SWW without a meltdown, if people trying to snap a pic of characters (without other ppls kids in the pics) gets to her.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/21lmEXnizW/


there are many, many nice CM working the event. But there are 2 that get on my nerves, and they have worked there for a long time. One is a petite, red haired girl that takes care of the roaming characters around Backlot and the other is a blonde guy that works with Luke and Leia. Both are snippy, rude and seem like they are all bored with the whole thing


----------



## Barbara C

yulilin3 said:


> If anyone is any good with computer stuff (see how educated in that sort of thing I am?) and can mark a map I could tell you the locations for all the characters...for now I'll just write them down:
> Chewbacca and Ewok: across from Star Tours by the speeder bike
> Queen Amidala: between ABC Sound Studio and the Restrooms
> Disney SW Pals(morning, early afternoon) Luke, Leia and R2D2(after 4pm): Between exit to GMR and ABC Commissary
> Chipwoks: Next to One Man's Dream
> Jedi Council: Between One Man's Dream and TSMM
> The Fetts: by the coke bottle/ backlot area
> Darth Vader: by the old entrance to Backlot Tour
> Darth Maul: between the exit to Darth's Mall and Studio catering Co. By the Splash fountain
> Clone Wars Blister Pack: End of Streets of America behind the Prop Shop store



This is awesome - thank you for this and the map!!!  One more question - what's a blister pack?


----------



## Felipe4

DanielWhitney said:


> I have a question.  So me and my wife are going to together, just the two of us.  I will plan on riding a good amount of things, and am trying to get my wife to ride stuff as well.  I was planning on bringing a backpack to carry things in.  If we both decide to ride different rides is there somewhere to put the bags or am I just out of luck.



Like yulilin said, you can bring your bags, but for some rides it might make it difficult to hold onto (My bag always flew up in ToT).


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> This is awesome - thank you for this and the map!!!  One more question - what's a blister pack?


the set for the Clone Wars characters, looks like an action figure package


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> Like yulilin said, you can bring your bags, but for some rides it might make it difficult to hold onto (My bag always flew up in ToT).


 have you done the penny on your lap experiment on ToT? place it on your lap just before the drop and see it float


----------



## Felipe4

yulilin3 said:


> If anyone is any good with computer stuff (see how educated in that sort of thing I am?) and can mark a map I could tell you the locations for all the characters...for now I'll just write them down:
> Chewbacca and Ewok: across from Star Tours by the speeder bike
> Queen Amidala: between ABC Sound Studio and the Restrooms
> Disney SW Pals(morning, early afternoon) Luke, Leia and R2D2(after 4pm): Between exit to GMR and ABC Commissary
> Chipwoks: Next to One Man's Dream
> Jedi Council: Between One Man's Dream and TSMM
> The Fetts: by the coke bottle/ backlot area
> Darth Vader: by the old entrance to Backlot Tour
> Darth Maul: between the exit to Darth's Mall and Studio catering Co. By the Splash fountain
> Clone Wars Blister Pack: End of Streets of America behind the Prop Shop store



I can do this now. It might take a few minutes.



yulilin3 said:


> have you done the penny on your lap experiment on ToT? place it on your lap just before the drop and see it float



It kind of happened that way - only it was to the side (I was on an aisle) and I didn't want to loose it and I thought I'd be slapped in the face. The next time I went to HS, I made sure everything could just fit in my pocket without a bag.


----------



## flopnut2112

Where will the force awakens be playing in WDW? We are visiting December 20 - 26th and probably will not get a chance to see the movie before we travel. Would you recommend trying to watch it before we travel or spend the 3 or so hours while on vacation to see it?


----------



## yulilin3

flopnut2112 said:


> Where will the force awakens be playing in WDW? We are visiting December 20 - 26th and probably will not get a chance to see the movie before we travel. Would you recommend trying to watch it before we travel or spend the 3 or so hours while on vacation to see it?


Both 
It'll be playing at Downtown Disney at the AMC theater


----------



## pollyanna30

dawn8179 said:


> I'm loving the Tervis. To me it's not kid sized. I use that size for hot tea. I have the same size from the Disney Cruise.



That's great to hear.  I was disappointed if it was kid-sized.  The standard tumblers aren't very large, but I love them for drinks at home. They are a practical souvenir that brighten my day when I use them!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

jennab113 said:


> I know!  That's why I was asking - I'm trying to figure out a plan of attack for the characters I have left to meet and they're mostly afternoon characters - Luke, Leia, Mace Windu, Ahsoka, Ventress, Rex, and Cody.  For the morning, I just have Vader and Amidala left.  And Wicket, but he's harder to find.


Sometimes you will luck out and get some of the characters meeting together which is really great.  We had Ventress and Cody and then another time Ahsoka and Cody.  We also met Kit Fisto and Shaak Ti together.  I used MDE and Kenny's app for character meeting times.  Generally we hopped into the line about 30 minutes before our 'target' character came out.  Keep in mind the Jedi a Council line moved very slowly.  Also Ahsoka is very popular and tends to interact a lot.  So if she is the character meeting before the one you want you may want to line up a bit earlier.


----------



## pookadoo77

What all do you get when you check in for the Premium FtF package? Thanks in advance! Also, anyone figure out if the headshots in the deluxe package are authentic signatures or copied? Authentic/sharpie should have a purplish sheen when viewed at an angle if that helps.. TY!!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> What all do you get when you check in for the Premium FtF package? Thanks in advance! Also, anyone figure out if the headshots in the deluxe package are authentic signatures or copied? Authentic/sharpie should have a purplish sheen when viewed at an angle if that helps.. TY!!


they autograph that you receive are copies.


----------



## CJK

Its been so much fun hearing about all your experiences!! If wanting to visit Darth's mall, is rope drop a good time to go for smaller lines?


----------



## Barbara C

I will be cancelling an ADR for Jedi Mickey on 5/30 at 7pm for 3 people.  Please PM me if interested.


----------



## Felipe4

This is not the post you're looking for  (it's on the next page).


----------



## yulilin3

Awesome job @Felipe4  this is very helpful. Linking it on post 1


----------



## yulilin3

shoot.just noticed Amidala is on the street by the lake. Next to number 5.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Also, I think the Chewie and the Ewoks are actually across from Star Tours, by the speeder bikes, correct?  So by that black Mickey head on the back of the ABC Sound Studio.  The map makes it seem like they're outside of Tatooine Traders, to the left as you're exiting.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Also, I think the Chewie and the Ewoks are actually across from Star Tours, by the speeder bikes, correct?  So by that black Mickey head on the back of the ABC Sound Studio.  The map makes it seem like they're outside of Tatooine Traders, to the left as you're exiting.


 I think that's fine. Actually the mickey heads are the character markers.


----------



## Felipe4




----------



## hiroMYhero

Here's a complete review of RH by Tigger1972:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/re...ly-every-menu-item-every-centerpiece.3411501/


----------



## sls404

Do they provide bottled drinks at the dessert party? Like a previous poster said, it would be nice to take one back to the room.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Felipe, great job!

In looking at that map, you know what I find frustrating?  All of SWW is really contained to one area of the park...except the shows.  I was working on our plan last night and realizing how inconvenient is going to be to trudge all the way down to TotS for the shows.  Especially since we're really only planning on one show (possibly 2 if the kids decide they want to participate in Visit to the Maul and get signed up in time).  It really would have made more sense to leave the shows in the Premiere Theatre.  Oh well.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

sls404 said:


> Do they provide bottled drinks at the dessert party? Like a previous poster said, it would be nice to take one back to the room.


 
Parade viewing - full size 20 oz water and soda in bottles. I think they had lemonade as well.

Dessert party - Soda in cans, water in smaller bottles.


----------



## yulilin3

look who's on Tiya Sircar's instagram....https://instagram.com/p/23hXUBDZAc/
@jennab113


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Felipe, great job!
> 
> In looking at that map, you know what I find frustrating?  All of SWW is really contained to one area of the park...except the shows.  I was working on our plan last night and realizing how inconvenient is going to be to trudge all the way down to TotS for the shows.  Especially since we're really only planning on one show (possibly 2 if the kids decide they want to participate in Visit to the Maul and get signed up in time).  It really would have made more sense to leave the shows in the Premiere Theatre.  Oh well.


100% agree


----------



## yulilin3

first post updated with awesome character map. Thanks again @Felipe4


----------



## delmar411

CJK said:


> Its been so much fun hearing about all your experiences!! If wanting to visit Darth's mall, is rope drop a good time to go for smaller lines?



Absolutely not. Later in the day is the best time. There is a merch line up that goes in before rope drop plus then everyone else heads there. Lines are long first thing.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Absolutely not. Later in the day is the best time. There is a merch line up that goes in before rope drop plus then everyone else heads there. Lines are long first thing.


the merch line outside the park only happens on the first Friday.
After that you can head to the Mall at rope drop and won't have to wait long at all.
Rope drop or in the evenings are the best time


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

CJK said:


> Its been so much fun hearing about all your experiences!! If wanting to visit Darth's mall, is rope drop a good time to go for smaller lines?


We went on Saturday...first we met Vader ( we were first in line then walked over to Wattos Grotto). There was a line but only because they had not opened up yet.  One they opened they let a lot of people ..including us in.  We went to the collectables and art area on Sunday afternoon and had a very short wait to get in.


----------



## Felipe4

jtowntoflorida said:


> Felipe, great job!
> 
> In looking at that map, you know what I find frustrating?  All of SWW is really contained to one area of the park...except the shows.  I was working on our plan last night and realizing how inconvenient is going to be to trudge all the way down to TotS for the shows.  Especially since we're really only planning on one show (possibly 2 if the kids decide they want to participate in Visit to the Maul and get signed up in time).  It really would have made more sense to leave the shows in the Premiere Theatre.  Oh well.



Possibly a crowd management tactic. The back of the park would probably be a giant traffic jam if everything Star Wars was contained to that one area.


----------



## TrixieLouMagoo

yulilin3 said:


> Deluxe Premium Package parade spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the spot right next to the shop on the shady side is open to any guests. This was the case this past weekend. It can change next weekend
> 2.- To watch the pre show on stage and fireworks I would say anywhere from the tip board toward the stage, unless you have parents that put their kids on their shoulders.
> If you want you can also watch the pre show on the jumbotron of the Hyperion Theater (Old AIE) and then watch the fireworks from there.



THANK YOU!


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> look who's on Tiya Sircar's instagram....https://instagram.com/p/23hXUBDZAc/
> @jennab113


 AHHHH!  This is awesome!


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> the merch line outside the park only happens on the first Friday.
> After that you can head to the Mall at rope drop and won't have to wait long at all.
> Rope drop or in the evenings are the best time



AFAIK, the merch line is there every friday. They release a new set of vinyls each weekend to ensure the sales. I stood in the merch line on one of the last weekends last year.


----------



## yulilin3

all the links to my pictures from weekend 1 are on the first post near the top


----------



## Artax

We saw one family bring a stroller into the PP dessert party area. But it looked like it was pretty difficult because there were so many tables packed together. I thought about going back for ours so our kids had somewhere to sit but there wasn't alot of room to park it around the table area. for the fireworks we ended up letting the kids sit on the table while we held them to make sure they didnt fall.

I am now back at work for the second day with my post disney blues. We had some fun at legoland on saturday but I feel like we missed so much that we did in previous years for SWW. Really wish I didnt have to use our second SWW day for it but we had already purchased tickets and since we had the 21 hour delay in our flights, we didnt make it on our scheduled day. But we did do the few things I wanted to do like the parade and fireworks (which were amazing) I think my favorite fireworks show to date. We didnt even make it to darths mall cuase we took an afternoon break to cool off and swim. Also didnt get the han solo popcorn bucket becuase we got free popcorn at the parade and by the time we came back to DHS we had rebel hanger then dessert party. Just never had time to do it. I really wanted one because my son has the R2D2 and darth vader buckets from the past 2 years.

Anyhow, hope everyone has a great time in the coming weeks. It was cool to meet the few of you that I did. Hopefully there are no hard feelings on the chewy run with Dewdrop and family. We maybe had a little too much fun rubbing in we were first 2 years in a row, with them 3rd last year and 2nd this year. It was all in good fun. I am not sure we are going to make it back next year so someone else will have to take over the top spot for day one chewy run.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> AFAIK, the merch line is there every friday. They release a new set of vinyls each weekend to ensure the sales. I stood in the merch line on one of the last weekends last year.


good to know. Thanks!! did this started happening last year? I only knew of the merch line for first Friday but I think last year was the first time they released Vinylmations every weekend


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> good to know. Thanks!! did this started happening last year? I only knew of the merch line for first Friday but I think last year was the first time they released Vinylmations every weekend



I think in 2013. DH went that year on his own and he says there was a merch line each weekend then as well. But I don't particularly recall one before then.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Sorry if someone already asked, but what type of alcoholic drinks are available for the Premium dessert party?


----------



## Teamanderson

Has anyone lined up for Chewie not first thing in the morning, say afternoon? How


yulilin3 said:


> have you done the penny on your lap experiment on ToT? place it on your lap just before the drop and see it float


ive gotta try that! Cool!


----------



## yulilin3

can someone look on post 1 and tell me if you can see @Felipe4 character map? I can see it fine on my end


----------



## HopperFan

pollyanna30 said:


> That's great to hear.  I was disappointed if it was kid-sized.  The standard tumblers aren't very large, but I love them for drinks at home. They are a practical souvenir that brighten my day when I use them!



I just looked and it is 16 oz.  For us that is kid sized in our house - all ours are bigger, and by us most places selling them have kid designs in that size and little else.  The SWW is a kid design with Mickey, compared to our larger ones at home we use that have SW designs.

And totally agree that it's a souvenir that I don't mind buying because it's only a couple dollars over what we'd pay for that same cup at home.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

CheshireCrazy said:


> Sorry if someone already asked, but what type of alcoholic drinks are available for the Premium dessert party?


 
The Force - Bourbon and pomegranate lemonade
Jedi Mind Trick - Coconut rum and green apple lemonade
The  Dark Side - an iced coffee drink with Baileys I think. I hate coffee.

Did they have beer? I looked but didn't see any.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Has anyone lined up for Chewie not first thing in the morning, say afternoon? How
> 
> ive gotta try that! Cool!


after the rush in the morning the line will stay consistent at 1 hour plus....best time in the afternoon would be around 11:15am you'll miss the parade but you will meet him for his first set. He comes out around noon but without an ewok. The ewok's first set of the afternoon is 1pm


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> can someone look on post 1 and tell me if you can see @Felipe4 character map? I can see it fine on my end



I cannot see the map, just:


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> The Force - Bourbon and pomegranate lemonade
> Jedi Mind Trick - Coconut rum and green apple lemonade
> The  Dark Side - an iced coffee drink with Baileys I think. I hate coffee.
> 
> Did they have beer? I looked but didn't see any.


and thanks to a fellow DISer you can ask for pomegranate lemonade with a splash of coconut rum if you want (I learned I don't like bourbon  )


----------



## Artax

I can see the map but I had to right click on the img icon and tell it to show image. After that it shows on the post


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> I cannot see the map, just:


thanks, I'll fix it


----------



## delmar411

MakiraMarlena said:


> The Force - Bourbon and pomegranate lemonade
> Jedi Mind Trick - Coconut rum and green apple lemonade
> The  Dark Side - an iced coffee drink with Baileys I think. I hate coffee.
> 
> Did they have beer? I looked but didn't see any.



Ok it was the force I was trying to choke down. Our bartender filled half the cup with bourbon then a little bit of lemonade. It was foul.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

MakiraMarlena said:


> The Force - Bourbon and pomegranate lemonade
> Jedi Mind Trick - Coconut rum and green apple lemonade
> The  Dark Side - an iced coffee drink with Baileys I think. I hate coffee.
> 
> Did they have beer? I looked but didn't see any.



Thanks! Was hoping they had the Tatooine. Guess I'll get that somewhere else. 

With ADRs and FPs planned, I'm mapping out my "refreshment" plans.


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> can someone look on post 1 and tell me if you can see @Felipe4 character map? I can see it fine on my end



I don't see it


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I bet they won't give me a shot of rum to pour Coke into


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> I don't see it


can you try now


----------



## flea1267

Okay, dumb question ....but is it busier on Fridays or Sundays?  Planning for next year but didn't know if anyone had a feel for which day was busier?  Thanks!  I assume Friday is best day but thought I'd ask the experts


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Ok it was the force I was trying to choke down. Our bartender filled half the cup with bourbon then a little bit of lemonade. It was foul.


yeah, it was bad. But when I switched the bourbon to coconut rum it was awesome


----------



## DaveinFallsChurch

@yulilin3 Thank you so much for all of the work on this thread! We saw you lined up for Chewie on Friday morning. We were about three or four groups in front of you but didn't get a chance to say hi. Our kids loved your daughter's Sabine outfit. As a thank you to everyone on this thread for making our SWW experience extra magical, here's my contribution of the character locations based on what I observed on Friday.


----------



## yulilin3

CheshireCrazy said:


> Thanks! Was hoping they had the Tatooine. Guess I'll get that somewhere else.
> 
> With ADRs and FPs planned, I'm mapping out my "refreshment" plans.


believe me you'll find them everywhere.
2 by the event stage, one outside Backlot Exprpress, by Sci Fi Diner, by Mama Melrose


----------



## yulilin3

flea1267 said:


> Okay, dumb question ....but is it busier on Fridays or Sundays?  Planning for next year but didn't know if anyone had a feel for which day was busier?  Thanks!  I assume Friday is best day but thought I'd ask the experts


Friday is the least busy but not by much and not the first Friday...to me they are pretty much the same amount of crowds


----------



## yulilin3

DaveinFallsChurch said:


> @yulilin3 Thank you so much for all of the work on this thread! We saw you lined up for Chewie on Friday morning. We were about three or four groups in front of you but didn't get a chance to say hi. Our kids loved your daughter's Sabine outfit. As a thank you to everyone on this thread for making our SWW experience extra magical, here's my contribution of the character locations based on what I observed on Friday.


thank you, you should have come say hi...that Chewie run is all a blur to me.  Thanks for the character map, now we have 2 of them


----------



## Felipe4

Character Map is showing up on the first page now


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> can you try now


I can see it (using my iphone) but it still says IMG before the map.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> I can see it (using my iphone) but it still says IMG before the map.


awesome. I left the other one just in case.
My computer is dying on me, I can tell. My daughter says that I'm holding it captive, against it's will.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Bourbon seems like an odd choice for a dessert party.  You'd think they'd go for something with more widespread appeal.


----------



## flea1267

Thanks for the reply Yulilin3!  Our plan is to go the last weekend due to his school schedule/exams (he will be a Junior next year so skipping out of the question during exams  ) -- we'll shoot for Friday then!  You do a wonderful job with this thread!  One last question...did you do the FF Parade/Dessert Party?  I hope they keep that up, I will for sure spring for that!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Bourbon is popular these days. I must say, pomegranate lemonade? really? It'd be better with vodka.

I'm not thrilled with all the drinks they sell loaded with Midori but it does turn drinks green. I'm no fan of overly sweet drinks and Disney thinks sweet drinks are the way to go. I figured I would hate the new Jedi Mind Trick but it's not bad. Tangy, not cloying sweet.


----------



## yulilin3

This is going to sound weird, bordering on crazy,  but I'm a clean freak and I hate clutter.
Each time I go to the first post I cringe...so much stuff
Do you guys think, especially the newcomers to SWW, that there's any information on there that doesn't need to be.
I want to keep the first post with as much information as possible so if someone new to SWW would just open it and get the info they need.
I know I'm stressing over something pretty trivial but that's me


----------



## pollyanna30

HopperFan said:


> I just looked and it is 16 oz.  For us that is kid sized in our house - all ours are bigger, and by us most places selling them have kid designs in that size and little else.  The SWW is a kid design with Mickey, compared to our larger ones at home we use that have SW designs.
> 
> And totally agree that it's a souvenir that I don't mind buying because it's only a couple dollars over what we'd pay for that same cup at home.



Thanks for letting me know the ounces.  There is actually an even smaller 10 oz. size that I was afraid it was.  Sorry to hijack the thread with a cup discussion.  These posts were sponsored by tervis.


----------



## yulilin3

flea1267 said:


> Thanks for the reply Yulilin3!  Our plan is to go the last weekend due to his school schedule/exams (he will be a Junior next year so skipping out of the question during exams  ) -- we'll shoot for Friday then!  You do a wonderful job with this thread!  One last question...did you do the FF Parade/Dessert Party?  I hope they keep that up, I will for sure spring for that!


I did the Deluxe Premium Package and thought it was almost perfect. They just need to figure out the parade viewing and how to give some shade for it.
I did the FtF last year (what is called Premium Package this year) and also liked it a lot.
The fact that you can go into all the shows with no waits is huge


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I know I went with the premium because I'm doing 2 weekends and I will get to the shows. I did make it into Stars of the Saga Saturday which was the big one.

If I had the one day and that was it, I'd have definitely sprung for the deluxe. But I'll be there Friday, Saturday and Sunday this weekend and I will get to all the shows.


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> I know I went with the premium because I'm doing 2 weekends and I will get to the shows. I did make it into Stars of the Saga Saturday which was the big one.
> 
> If I had the one day and that was it, I'd have definitely sprung for the deluxe. But I'll be there Friday, Saturday and Sunday this weekend and I will get to all the shows.


they gave out the autographed pictures for the premium as well? they did last year.


----------



## flea1267

Awesome, thank you!!!  Yes I defintely plan on buying the Deluxe Pkg if they have it next year   Do you like the character dinings?  I would love to do both of them.  Do an early breakfast (do you know how early they serve?) and then the dinner before Fireworks.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Yes, you got the bag of pictures at the premium.

Breakfast starts at 8 but that's a long day if you have the character meals and DPP on the same day and then you have a dessert party. I'd split them out and have the meals on other days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> This is going to sound weird, bordering on crazy,  but I'm a clean freak and I hate clutter.
> Each time I go to the first post I cringe...so much stuff
> Do you guys think, especially the newcomers to SWW, that there's any information on there that doesn't need to be.
> I want to keep the first post with as much information as possible so if someone new to SWW would just open it and get the info they need.
> I know I'm stressing over something pretty trivial but that's me


yulilin, I don't think you should delete anything because it's all pertinent info.

All the links to photos and reviews can be moved to POST #2. That will separate and maintain SWW facts and schedules in POST #1.

And with all that separated, how do you get to Chewie??


----------



## yulilin3

MakiraMarlena said:


> Yes, you got the bag of pictures at the premium.
> 
> Breakfast starts at 8 but that's a long day if you have the character meals and DPP on the same day and then you have a dessert party. I'd split them out and have the meals on other days.


I agree with MakiraMarlena @flea1267 
I preferred the breakfast over dinner just because of the atmosphere. But both are great time savers on character meets. And both have great food INHO


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> yulilin, I don't think you should delete anything because it's all pertinent info.
> 
> All the links to photos and reviews can be moved to POST #2. That will separate and maintain SWW facts and schedules in POST #1.
> 
> And with all that separated, *how do you get to Chewie??*


 number one question on the thread...and now we have a video
can anyone guess what's the number 2 question?


----------



## delmar411

I am going to be releasing 1 FP for all the shows on this friday. I need to pick up FPs for MK. 

So if you want to coordinate for them just let me know. Otherwise I will release them by 4pm.


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> number one question on the thread...and now we have a video
> can anyone guess what's the number 2 question?



Something to do with JTA, me and my kids are to big for it, but really I'm only this menny, holds 4 fingers up


----------



## coluk003

delmar411 said:


> .


Ok I'll bite, what's rkt? 



flopnut2112 said:


> Where will the force awakens be playing in WDW? We are visiting December 20 - 26th and probably will not get a chance to see the movie before we travel. Would you recommend trying to watch it before we travel or spend the 3 or so hours while on vacation to see it?


If you want to see it on vacation in did this is what I would do, about a month and a half prior they should open up sales for the movie tickets. Go online Nd purchase your tickets from the AMC website, this way you'll have them. The first few days when the new avengers movie came out lots of shows were close to full or sold out


----------



## tigger1972

Just finished a complete report of our experience at the Rebel Hangar Lounge on Monday.  DH took literally tons of pictures of every table centerpiece and basically every poster, prop, display and food item (we ordered every offering except for one).

Check it out! And if you would be so kind, could you please post any replies in the actual thread to bump it up?  Much obliged and MTFBWY!

http://www.disboards.com/threads/re...ly-every-menu-item-every-centerpiece.3411501/


----------



## 1153rsmith

Just back from our trip for the first weekend.  We had a great time.  Weather, while very warm, was relatively dry.  Did get to see several characters and although we were not able to get into Stars of the Saga on Friday, we did manage to get there early enough on Sunday to get in.  Really enjoyed that show.   A couple of observations:  We had  more than one CM running a character line that was not the least bit friendly or accommodating (Not the usual Disney).  Also, I really wish Disney would figure out a way to do something other than rotating multiple characters in the same line.  If you want to see Bobba Fett, or Mace, you want to see them, not Jango or Kit.  We had to circle through a line more than once to get what we wanted.


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> Something to do with JTA, me and my kids are to big for it, but really I'm only this menny, holds 4 fingers up


ding ding ding...How early do I need to be at the gates to sign up for JTA?


----------



## yulilin3

1153rsmith said:


> Just back from our trip for the first weekend.  We had a great time.  Weather, while very warm, was relatively dry.  Did get to see several characters and although we were not able to get into Stars of the Saga on Friday, we did manage to get there early enough on Sunday to get in.  Really enjoyed that show.   A couple of observations:  We had  more than one CM running a character line that was not the least bit friendly or accommodating (Not the usual Disney).  Also, I really wish Disney would figure out a way to do something other than rotating multiple characters in the same line.  If you want to see Bobba Fett, or Mace, you want to see them, not Jango or Kit.  We had to circle through a line more than once to get what we wanted.


At what time did you line up for SotS? I'm assuming you did standby


----------



## delmar411

coluk003 said:


> Ok I'll bite, what's rkt?



Rice Krispie treats


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> ding ding ding...How early do I need to be at the gates to sign up for JTA?



Be there at rd, no later than 7am, stay to the left, and follow instructions from yululin3's info on page 1 (best I can do)


----------



## coluk003

delmar411 said:


> Rice Krispie treats



YUCK, guess I won't be biting lol. Ty


----------



## jennab113

I was just looking at my credit card online and there's a $10 WDW Dine charge on Saturday that shouldn't be there.  The only ADR I had that day was Rebel Hanger and I ate there.  I'm in a meeting right now, but I'm calling asap.  Their paper ADR check in process seems to not be working well.


----------



## Cluelyss

I agree, all of the info in the first post is awesome, especially for a newbie like myself. 

That being said, it IS a lot of info, so would second the suggestion of splitting it up. When you start next year's thread, reserve the first 5 post or so for yourself, then you can separate schedules from package info from prior year reviews, etc. 

But I wouldn't get rid of a thing! Thanks so much for all you do to maintain this thread and ensure that we all have the best SWW possible! 


hiroMYhero said:


> yulilin, I don't think you should delete anything because it's all pertinent info.
> 
> All the links to photos and reviews can be moved to POST #2. That will separate and maintain SWW facts and schedules in POST #1.
> 
> And with all that separated, how do you get to Chewie??


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I was just looking at my credit card online and there's a $10 WDW Dine charge on Saturday that shouldn't be there.  The only ADR I had that day was Rebel Hanger and I ate there.  I'm in a meeting right now, but I'm calling asap.  Their paper ADR check in process seems to not be working well.


OMG I'm so happy you brought this up. My card was charged $30. It was supposed to be myself and my 2 kids but only steph and I went cause Gus had work. Do I call my cc company or Disney. This has never happened to me before


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> I agree, all of the info in the first post is awesome, especially for a newbie like myself.
> 
> That being said, it IS a lot of info, so would second the suggestion of splitting it up. When you start next year's thread, reserve the first 5 post or so for yourself, then you can separate schedules from package info from prior year reviews, etc.
> 
> But I wouldn't get rid of a thing! Thanks so much for all you do to maintain this thread and ensure that we all have the best SWW possible!


thank you, these are great suggestions for next years thread


----------



## bgg319

yulilin3 said:


> OMG I'm so happy you brought this up. My card was charged $30. It was supposed to be myself and my 2 kids but only steph and I went cause Gus had work. Do I call my cc company or Disney. This has never happened to me before


I would start with Disney and then go to the card company if things go South.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> OMG I'm so happy you brought this up. My card was charged $30. It was supposed to be myself and my 2 kids but only steph and I went cause Gus had work. Do I call my cc company or Disney. This has never happened to me before



Call Disney, probably dining


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> OMG I'm so happy you brought this up. My card was charged $30. It was supposed to be myself and my 2 kids but only steph and I went cause Gus had work. Do I call my cc company or Disney. This has never happened to me before


I'm going to start with the Dining line.  I'll let you know what they say.  If they don't reverse it, I'll dispute it with my credit card.


----------



## yulilin3

bgg319 said:


> I would start with Disney and then go to the card company if things go South.


thanks. I'll call Disney. I paid with cash and of course I threw away the receipt. But I know one of the CM that works there and also have pictures from the experience


----------



## Mkm12

I have a couple of questions for anyone that did the deluxe premium package:
-is there a separate lineup for the shows for the DPP people?
-how far in advance would we need to get in line for the shows (say, SOTS) for DPP?
-were you able to have front row (or few several rows) for the shows?

Did it rain during the first weekend and have any effect on whether the shows were happening or not?

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs D

Just saw a Rebel Hangar for 2 ppl on 6/5 at 8:30.

Go get it!


----------



## lovethattink

Gee, I guess I should go check too? We ate there Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## yulilin3

Mkm12 said:


> I have a couple of questions for anyone that did the deluxe premium package:
> -is there a separate lineup for the shows for the DPP people?
> -how far in advance would we need to get in line for the shows (say, SOTS) for DPP?
> -were you able to have front row (or few several rows) for the shows?
> 
> Did it rain during the first weekend and have any effect on whether the shows were happening or not?
> 
> Thanks!


Here are some pics I took Saturday. The DPP and PP line up to the left of the main entrance








seating is reserved. Bottom center of the theater. After the sound booth. The first 5 rows are for the VIP package and family of celebrities




we got there about 20 minutes before the show and only waited about 5 minutes before they sat us
No rain at all during weekend I at the times of the shows. But it's pretty well covered


----------



## yulilin3

picture from our seat


----------



## gwenlep

My son tells me today that he really wants the X wing globe cube.  Is it true that you can only get this
at Rebel Hanger?  I know it is booked solid for this weekend.  Is it open during the week for reservations?
We will be arriving Friday night and returning Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

gwenlep said:


> My son tells me today that he really wants the X wing globe cube.  Is it true that you can only get this
> at Rebel Hanger?  I know it is booked solid for this weekend.  Is it open during the week for reservations?
> We will be arriving Friday night and returning Wednesday afternoon.


That is correct only at Rebel Hangar but they do take walk ups outside apparently and those drinks get the X-wing as well.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Annnnnnnd Speaking of Rebel Hangar. 2 friends of mine got AP's two weeks ago and have decided to join us for SWW this next Saturday the 23rd. I was able to copy our ride FP's to them not SotS but we will just "save" room for them in the theater. Anyhow I'm currently hunting for a Rebel Hangar for 4 ppl on the 23rd if anyone is going to give one up please let me know. I will be eternally grateful. 

And for all my Dis friends the answer is YES I already did tell them they are lucky I only have FP's booked and not a package cause otherwise I might get slap happy literally.


----------



## gwenlep

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> That is correct only at Rebel Hangar but they do take walk ups outside apparently and those drinks get the X-wing as well.


Thank you so much for the info.  Much appreciated


----------



## yulilin3

Just called Disney they said they would take care of it and should see the money back in 5 to 7 business days


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

gwenlep said:


> Thank you so much for the info.  Much appreciated


Not a problem 'm glad I was able to log on and help at least one person today. They actually want me to get stuff done at work can y'all believe that????


----------



## pbb322

Sorry, one other question about DPP if anyone can recall - for the parade, if you park your stroller, can you grab it before walking behind the parade?  Or do you have to leave it and then go back to get it later after the post-parade show?


----------



## DaveinFallsChurch

pbb322 said:


> Sorry, one other question about DPP if anyone can recall - for the parade, if you park your stroller, can you grab it before walking behind the parade?  Or do you have to leave it and then go back to get it later after the post-parade show?



We were allowed to bring the stroller in to the parade viewing area and let DS sit in the whole time. There was plenty of space in the viewing area so wasn't a problem. Then when they released the ropes we just pushed the stroller into the parade without any problems.


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> Sorry, one other question about DPP if anyone can recall - for the parade, if you park your stroller, can you grab it before walking behind the parade?  Or do you have to leave it and then go back to get it later after the post-parade show?


a fellow DISser had her stroller inside the area. The entire walking behind the parade is very fast. The CM tells you to be ready as soon as the parade is done, they have a black rope behind the parade and all DPP follow behind and then CM on all perimeters keep other people from jumping in. So if you have stroller be ready to jump behind the parade really fast


----------



## delmar411

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Annnnnnnd Speaking of Rebel Hangar. 2 friends of mine got AP's two weeks ago and have decided to join us for SWW this next Saturday the 23rd. I was able to copy our ride FP's to them not SotS but we will just "save" room for them in the theater. Anyhow I'm currently hunting for a Rebel Hangar for 4 ppl on the 23rd if anyone is going to give one up please let me know. I will be eternally grateful.
> 
> And for all my Dis friends the answer is YES I already did tell them they are lucky I only have FP's booked and not a package cause otherwise I might get slap happy literally.



You cant save them any spots. The FP area is center with it roped off. They wont be allowed to join you.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

delmar411 said:


> You cant save them any spots. The FP area is center with it roped off. They wont be allowed to join you.


 
Couldn't they choose to sit outside the FP+ area?


----------



## 1153rsmith

yulilin3 said:


> At what time did you line up for SotS? I'm assuming you did standby


 We got in line about 2:10 for the 3:30 show.  We ended up setting about 1/3rd of the way up on the right hand side of the theater.  Pretty good location.  It was just a long time to stand in one spot.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Couldn't they choose to sit outside the FP+ area?


that's a good question. There's a rope that goes across the middle of the theater at the top to prevent people from standby to go into fp. I wonder if they could ask to be on the right side of the stage?
The thing is that they open all the sections at the same time so if they (people with fp) chose to move to the standby side there will be a lot of people waking in, and the CM yelling to fill up every available space


----------



## jtowntoflorida

1153rsmith said:


> We got in line about 2:10 for the 3:30 show.  We ended up setting about 1/3rd of the way up on the right hand side of the theater.  Pretty good location.  It was just a long time to stand in one spot.


 
I think she means on the day you didn't make it in.  To give others an idea of what they might expect if they don't want to wait an hour +.


----------



## yulilin3

1153rsmith said:


> We got in line about 2:10 for the 3:30 show.  We ended up setting about 1/3rd of the way up on the right hand side of the theater.  Pretty good location.  It was just a long time to stand in one spot.


thank you for your report. So about an hour before. Where in line were you, just as a reference point, while you were in standby. Next to what on Sunset Blvd.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> I think she means on the day you didn't make it in.  To give others an idea of what they might expect if they don't want to wait an hour +.


both actually


----------



## 1153rsmith

On Friday, we got to the Theater about 3 thinking we would have not problem getting into see the Stars of the Saga since it seemed to be a bigger venue than Premier... only to find out it was packed.  I am just afraid that Disney is starting to get too busy for me.  I don't like having to pre-plan so much.  It takes a lot of the fun out of the experience.... that, and the fact that more and more, Disney wants you to spend extra money to get special treatment.  Pretty soon, you will have to buy your fast passes.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Nothing to see here.  I don't know what my computer is doing right now!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

1153rsmith said:


> On Friday, we got to the Theater about 3 thinking we would have not problem getting into see the Stars of the Saga since it seemed to be a bigger venue than Premier... only to find out it was packed.  I am just afraid that Disney is starting to get too busy for me.  I don't like having to pre-plan so much.  It takes a lot of the fun out of the experience.... that, and the fact that more and more, Disney wants you to spend extra money to get special treatment.  Pretty soon, you will have to buy your fast passes.


 
So was it packed, but you could have still come in but you decided against it because of the crowds, or did they say it was full and that no one else could be admitted?  I'm just curious.


----------



## 1153rsmith

yulilin3 said:


> thank you for your report. So about an hour before. Where in line were you, just as a reference point, while you were in standby. Next to what on Sunset Blvd.


 We started in line around the corner off sunset at the first park bench (on the right side of the theater.)   We were there for maybe 30 minutes or so, then they moved us all up the walk to the theater and we were in the line there for probably another 40 minutes, but at least we had some shade.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

delmar411 said:


> You cant save them any spots. The FP area is center with it roped off. They wont be allowed to join you.


Yeah last SotS we FP they started letting in stand by before we were even at the tapstiles  and we were off to the right hand side near the mid top so I think we will be fine. And if not we'll figure something out.


----------



## 1153rsmith

jtowntoflorida said:


> So was it packed, but you could have still come in but you decided against it because of the crowds, or did they say it was full and that no one else could be admitted?  I'm just curious.


 When we got there Friday they were NOT allowing anyone else in for the standby line.  Not sure about the FP line.  On Sunday, by the time the show started, it looked like the theater was packed again, so I assume they were turning folks away again.


----------



## delmar411

jtowntoflorida said:


> Couldn't they choose to sit outside the FP+ area?



Maybe but maybe not. It is well organized and fills in quickly. I had to get special permission to hold a seat for my DH and we had the DPP.


----------



## yulilin3

1153rsmith said:


> We started in line around the corner off sunset at the first park bench (on the right side of the theater.)   We were there for maybe 30 minutes or so, then they moved us all up the walk to the theater and we were in the line there for probably another 40 minutes, but at least we had some shade.


Thanks again...so you waited an hour and your starting point was the bend from Sunset to the side entrance of the theater? that makes that line more insane. People were lined up all the way down to Planet Hollywood. I wonder what's the  point of reference for CM to start telling people they possibly won't make it in


----------



## jennab113

Hmm... I am on the phone with Dining and the person couldn't reverse the charge herself, so I was on hold waiting for her to talk to billing, but the hold music just switched to the one with the announcement "thanks for continuing to hold for the next available castmember.  For your convenience, you can press 1 to leave a message."  so I am not sure what happened.  I have a meeting at 3, so I am going to have to hang up anyway.  I guess I can leave a message or just call back later to make sure it was refunded.

And it was answered by the mumbliest CM ever, who I couldn't understand so I just hung up.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Hmm... I am on the phone with Dining and the person couldn't reverse the charge herself, so I was on hold waiting for her to talk to billing, but the hold music just switched to the one with the announcement "thanks for continuing to hold for the next available castmember.  For your convenience, you can press 1 to leave a message."  so I am not sure what happened.  I have a meeting at 3, so I am going to have to hang up anyway.  I guess I can leave a message or just call back later to make sure it was refunded.


mine took 30 minutes ugh


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Checked my account after the bad charges report and I must be lucky with $ for once cause my charges were good. Maybe Disney decided that since we spent $600 on one weekend that was enough for now


----------



## lovethattink

HopperFan said:


> The "goodie bag" we got was three photo cards ..... not classified as goodie to me.
> 
> The Tervis is the small "kids" sized cup, meant for kids I guess by design and $21.95. I don't like it as much as last year's but still got it for DS.  Edit: Cup is 16 oz.



My son was given one of the blank ones at an autograph session.



southernfriedmom said:


> Ugh!!! In true DISboard form, I must vent here... Broke my foot this weekend and leave for our trip in 9 days. My husband made fun of me to the ortho saying- "your athletes want to know how this affects their playing time but my wife just wants to know how it will affect her Disney trip." He put me in a walking boot for four weeks and told me I was free to walk on it once the pain & swelling subsides but there is no way I can do that at Disney so he said wheelchair/scooter bound I will be. Any advice from someone who has navigated SWW on a mobility device particularly on our DPP day? I assume I will be able to mostly transfer as long as I'm not swelling too bad. I bought compression socks yesterday to try to help. TIA



So sorry to hear. I hope you are feeling better soon.

As for the access, w/c seating for the Star Wars shows is either front row or far back row. If you can transfer, a whole new world opens up for you. For Rebels (standby), we sat 3rd row right hand side after transferring. For SOTS (FP+), we sat right behind the tech pit in the middle.



yulilin3 said:


> they autograph that you receive are copies.





jennab113 said:


> I was just looking at my credit card online and there's a $10 WDW Dine charge on Saturday that shouldn't be there.  The only ADR I had that day was Rebel Hanger and I ate there.  I'm in a meeting right now, but I'm calling asap.  Their paper ADR check in process seems to not be working well.





yulilin3 said:


> OMG I'm so happy you brought this up. My card was charged $30. It was supposed to be myself and my 2 kids but only steph and I went cause Gus had work. Do I call my cc company or Disney. This has never happened to me before





lovethattink said:


> Gee, I guess I should go check too? We ate there Saturday and Sunday.



Yep, I was charged $30. Called then said it should be refunded in 7 to 10 days.



yulilin3 said:


> Just called Disney they said they would take care of it and should see the money back in 5 to 7 business days


----------



## yulilin3

Wow a mess with Rebel Hangar charging no shows. How many people do you think this happened to?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> Wow a mess with Rebel Hangar charging no shows. How many people do you think this happened to?


The even worse question is how many people won't notice or even know about it.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Wow a mess with Rebel Hangar charging no shows. How many people do you think this happened to?



Unless, I reserved with a different credit card, we weren't charged for Sunday's Rebel Hanger, just Saturday.

What do they do if you reserve for 4 and only show?


----------



## jennab113

I wasn't charged for Friday.  On Saturday when I was checking in, it seems like he couldn't find the paper for me at first and went back to the hostess stand.  I wonder if they created a new paper for me but the original was still in there somewhere, so it was placed in the no show pile.

I'm back on hold checking to see if it was reversed.  This is probably going to be a mess.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Unless, I reserved with a different credit card, we weren't charged for Sunday's Rebel Hanger, just Saturday.
> 
> What do they do if you reserve for 4 and only show?


not sure what the question is...if you reserve for a number of people but less people show up it's not a no shows and will not charge you for the missing people...was that it?


----------



## jennab113

I got through pretty quickly.  The CM said that there's a bug in their system that won't allow the charges to be refunded like normal, but that billing knows about it and is working to fix it.  If it isn't resolved soon, they will be manually refunding the charges.  She said she has a list of people that have called and will call me back when it is resolved.  I was given the 7-10 day estimate too.  I asked if they were going to change the check in process so that there wouldn't be so many reservations incorrectly listed as no-shows.  She said she didn't know, but she was sure they are learning from the experience.  I'm really hoping I don't have to call back again next week after my res this weekend.

I'm also going to screenshot my Res Numbers.  They kept asking me for it and I didn't have it since MDE doesn't list past ADRs.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I got through pretty quickly.  The CM said that there's a bug in their system that won't allow the charges to be refunded like normal, but that billing knows about it and is working to fix it.  If it isn't resolved soon, they will be manually refunding the charges.  She said she has a list of people that have called and will call me back when it is resolved.  I was given the 7-10 day estimate too.  I asked if they were going to change the check in process so that there wouldn't be so many reservations incorrectly listed as no-shows.  She said she didn't know, but she was sure they are learning from the experience.  I'm really hoping I don't have to call back again next week after my res this weekend.
> 
> *I'm also going to screenshot my Res Numbers.  They kept asking me for it and I didn't have it since MDE doesn't list past ADR*s.


good idea, doing it now


----------



## frisbeego

jennab113 said:


> I'm also going to screenshot my Res Numbers.  They kept asking me for it and I didn't have it since MDE doesn't list past ADRs.



If you go to "My Reservations and Tickets" and choose "Show Past Items" in the drop-down on the upper left, you can (or at least I can) see old ADRs, hotel reservations, and FP+s.  I see all the way back to October 2013, the first time we used MDE.


----------



## Lizzim

Just want to say a big thank you to @jtownintoflorida for helping me secure FP+ for the Frank Oz show on the last night of SWW


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Lizzim said:


> Just want to say a big thank you to @jtownintoflorida for helping me secure FP+ for the Frank Oz show on the last night of SWW


 
Lizzi is the second DISer from this thread I've hooked up with Oz FP+s.  I still have two left for Sunday the 14th and 4 for Saturday the 13th if anyone is interested...


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

jtowntoflorida said:


> Lizzi is the second DISer from this thread I've hooked up with Oz FP+s.  I still have two left for Sunday the 14th and 4 for Saturday the 13th if anyone is interested...


I already have two for the BF and I but would love another two for my newbie friends if possible for the 13th


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> I already have two for the BF and I but would love another two for my newbie friends if possible for the 13th


 
PM me!  I can definitely hook you up.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

frisbeego said:


> If you go to "My Reservations and Tickets" and choose "Show Past Items" in the drop-down on the upper left, you can (or at least I can) see old ADRs, hotel reservations, and FP+s.  I see all the way back to October 2013, the first time we used MDE.


 
This is awesome.  From now one when someone claims that they were able to pull 12 FP+ for Soarin' in a day I'm going to ask them to screenshot that screen!  LOL.


----------



## yulilin3

alright gang, signing off for the evening. Talk to you all mañana


----------



## Candleshoe

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> The even worse question is how many people won't notice or even know about it.



I wonder if it's possible to change the card that guarantees a reservation.  If it IS, I may take a visa gift card that only has $5 left on it and apply that to my reservations so that I don't have to deal with this mess!  With a party of 7, $10 a head will add up really fast!


----------



## basketrn

Can someone clarify...I thought I read this somewhere in this thread...did someone say that they discount sww merchandise during weekend V? If so...can you give me the low down.  Thanks!!


----------



## Itinkso

Candleshoe said:


> I wonder if it's possible to change the card that guarantees a reservation.  If it IS, I may take a visa gift card that only has $5 left on it and apply that to my reservations so that I don't have to deal with this mess!  With a party of 7, $10 a head will add up really fast!


You can go into your Profile section of MDE, but, I'm pretty sure you need a credit card/debit card linked. 

It's probably happening at RH due to being a CS and never had to process TS ADRs.


----------



## Itinkso

basketrn said:


> Can someone clarify...I thought I read this somewhere in this thread...did someone say that they discount sww merchandise during weekend V? If so...can you give me the low down.  Thanks!!


yulilin said a 30% discount offered beginning that Friday on SWW Logo merchandise. We went on the very last SWW day and all logo merchandise was gone by that time.


----------



## kpd6901

basketrn said:


> Can someone clarify...I thought I read this somewhere in this thread...did someone say that they discount sww merchandise during weekend V? If so...can you give me the low down.  Thanks!!



I've never experienced a Weekend V SWW before, but I would guess that it would be some type of standard, move as much remaining merchandise as is financially feasible because logos, year-dates, etc will change.  Can't sell something in 2016 with a 2015 date...


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> not sure what the question is...if you reserve for a number of people but less people show up it's not a no shows and will not charge you for the missing people...was that it?



Yes. That was the question.  The first part was rhetorical on my part.


----------



## Itinkso

kpd6901 said:


> I've never experienced a Weekend V SWW before, but I would guess that it would be some type of standard, move as much remaining merchandise as is financially feasible because logos, year-dates, etc will change.  Can't sell something in 2016 with a 2015 date...


And if it doesn't sell in the park at a discounted price, the merchandise then gets moved to the CM store at a comparably discounted price.


----------



## delvalle13

I have a question about what characters sign and which ones don't.  Where do I find that info? 

I don't really want to do an autograph book I was trying to think of something else. My 13 DD has a star wars character book, but it is a bit heavy. We did something like that 2 years ago with the princesses and it worked out really well. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## jbc18

Hey guys, can someone give me a summary of how Darth's Mall looked each morning at opening (and a little after) of Weekend 1? This Friday morning (Weekend 2), I want to drop into the park, get what merch I want, and get out.  Is this possible, or is the initial line in the morning to get into Darth's Mall very long?

*ANOTHER IMPORTANT QUESTION:*
Say there are LE 1500 of an item.  Are 300 released each weekend, 100 each day (15 days), or are all 1500 released the very first day?

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## mexxican

Catching up on this thread while waiting in line for a Tomorrowland screening. Had a minor scare when my sons Darth Goofy plush's light saber stopped lighting up. My DD2 had it in her mouth and it got too wet but it's all good now


----------



## yulilin3

jbc18 said:


> Hey guys, can someone give me a summary of how Darth's Mall looked each morning at opening (and a little after) of Weekend 1? This Friday morning (Weekend 2), I want to drop into the park, get what merch I want, and get out.  Is this possible, or is the initial line in the morning to get into Darth's Mall very long?
> 
> *ANOTHER IMPORTANT QUESTION:*
> Say there are LE 1500 of an item.  Are 300 released each weekend, 100 each day (15 days), or are all 1500 released the very first day?
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.


There's a release of Vinylmation every weekend so that's the only merchandise that they do weekly. Everything else ids put out at the Mall until out sells out. 
Not sure on line first thing Friday but I'd you're there before the park opens you'll have minimal wait


----------



## yulilin3

delvalle13 said:


> I have a question about what characters sign and which ones don't.  Where do I find that info?
> 
> I don't really want to do an autograph book I was trying to think of something else. My 13 DD has a star wars character book, but it is a bit heavy. We did something like that 2 years ago with the princesses and it worked out really well. Does anyone have any ideas?


All of them sign minus R2D2 . Jedi Mickey dinner, none  sign. At galactic breakfast only roaming characters inside sign


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> All of them sign minus R2D2 . Jedi Mickey dinner, none  sign. At galactic breakfast only roaming characters inside sign


I did see an exception to the "no signing" at Jedi Mickey dinner. A girl at the next table had a Leia Minnie doll. Minnie picked it up, gave it to the CM she was with, and motioned like she was writing. CM explained that Minnie would take it back with her during her next break, sign it, and the CM would bring it back if they'd like. The people said yes, so they did it. 

I wouldn't count on it, of course. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## tigger1972

If you're still undecided or want to learn more about the Rebel Hangar Lounge, check out my full detailed report:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/re...item-pics-of-all-centerpieces-chewie.3411501/

DH took pictures of every table centerpiece and almost every corner of the Lounge. We also ordered all but one food item and have reviews for each one. MTFBWY!


----------



## lvstitch

I'm easing back into real life   I did the Chewie run on Friday and the VIP Tour on Saturday...I'll try to answer any questions you may have, so ask away.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

*Our VIP Tour Experience, Sun May 17*

Hi fellow DISers!  I had promised that I’d share my account of the VIP tour, so here goes… but please keep in mind that I’ve never done “trip reports” or the like.  Everyone here has just been so helpful that I felt MOVED to relay our experience with you all!    Feel free to ask any questions that this doesn’t cover and I’ll try to answer.

Also: THANK YOU TO @lvstitch who live tweeted portions of their experience on May 16th -- gave us a bit of a heads up on what to expect!!  


*Some summary points...*

Turns out that we did the VIP tour on the same day as SEVERAL fellow DISers (at least 4, I think), Sunday, May 17th… Met and briefly spoke with @msmama, and kept touching base throughout the day with @Kaschper and her very lovely family – lots of fun!!

All in all, we would do the tour again and felt it was definitely worth it for us.  Absolutely felt like a genuine VIP experience.  We got so much done – far more than we would have otherwise – which was important to us since this was just a long weekend trip for us.

As I think someone else mentioned, if you had only one day at SWW and desperately wanted to do many M&G’s, this is likely not for you – not a ton of time for it.  We did the Jedi Mickey dinner (4pm), found some magic shots (5pm, thanks to @Kaschper!), waited in line to meet Chewbacca (7pm) on our VIP day, did the Galactic Breakfast the following Monday, and did Rebel Hangar on Saturday, so we got in all the character meets and pics we wanted.

Our party of six (myself, DH, DD8, DS10, and my sister) agreed that we would only change two things: 1) make lunch a buffet and move it out of Mama Melrose (more below), and 2) as cool as meeting Vader is, we would have loved it to be Chewbacca or Darth Maul – someone you CANNOT meet at one of the character meals.  Our two cents. 
*
Here’s how our day broke down… *

*6:15am – We arrived at DHS:* Met up with the group of guides right outside of Guest Relations window (to the left as you face park entrance from outside).  We all received our VIP badges/lanyards – standard VIP tour badges (not themed for the event) that we could keep.  They gave out water and apple juice to those who wanted it.  They also handed out forms for us to fill out to have any purchases sent to either package pickup at the front of the park, our resort, or shipped (those same standard forms we’ve used in the past) – this saved us the time of having to do that at the shops – very nice!  I counted 36 people total in VIP tour that day, with 6 guides and 1 “tour leader”.  When we split up at points, they aimed to keep it to groups of 10 or fewer per group.

*6:45ish – Guides led us to outside the Brown Derby:* to lay out more about what to expect, and to point out the VIP entrance to the dessert party later (in front of Brown Derby, near a temp while “tent” they have set up). They gave out granola bars and then led us to the Vader M&G.

*7:00am  – Meet Darth Vader:* Our PP pic is time stamped 7:04.  We were then led over to the spot to wait to enter Darth’s Mall.  This was a longish wait.  We were near the front of the line, and the guide first said they were being told 7:30/7:40 to enter.  Looked like they were waiting for the CMs to (as our guide said) “man the registers”!

*7:45am  – Start shopping!*  X-Wing Collectibles first: We got in right at 7:45, picked out a couple of pins and some t-shirts (Force Awakens, Passholder SWW 2015).  Then we moved to Watto’s Grotto – bit more shopping, and finally Prop Shop.  At the last shopping stop we grouped together all our bags of purchases (too many!), handed them the completed form from earlier to send them to package pickup, and were off!

*8:30am  – We arrived at Brown Derby buffet breakfast:* On the schedule for 8:15am, one of the guides told us that if we wanted to, we could shop longer and arrive later for this meal.  Nothing fancy, but everything tasty – our favorite type of breakfast buffet!!  Eggs, bacon, sausages, couple of pastries, and plenty of COFFEE!!  During breakfast, they went around with menus for the Mama Melrose lunch and collected our orders.  As people finished breakfast, they started taking groups out of 10 or fewer to ride attractions.  We were told that if any party wanted to separate from the tour for a while, just let them know, and meet the tour back by 10:45am at the parade check-in spot near the white tent in front of Brown Derby.

*9:15am – Start riding attractions:* We probably actually got a later start than this, getting out in the last group after taking a little while at breakfast – maybe closer to 9:30.  On the slate were Star Tours (2 groups, 15 people total, had a Starspeeder to ourselves), TSMM, RnR and ToT.  We headed to the parade viewing spot around 10:30.  Our group wasn’t able to fit in ToT, but the benefit was that we ended up right up at the ropes for the parade (we also had ToT FP for later in the day, so no big deal to us).  Every spot in there was a good spot, but it was nice for the kids to be able to sit for a while, and see everything so well.

*11:00am – Parade:* The viewing spot was as described by others – on the right side as you face the event stage, not too far from the stage.  It would have been in full sun, but we were VERY LUCKY to have an overcast morning.  They had snacks and drinks: Strawberry bars, Mickey ice cream bars, popcorn, water (maybe other things I missed?).  They also handed out the now-famous FROZEN TOWELS.  These were fantastic – truly!  Guides monitored the roped off area, letting guests who tried to join the section know that this was a reserved area.  There was room for all – not a ton left over between the 36 people on the tour plus guides and CMs helping with snacks, etc.  I don’t think there was a bad spot.  We had a brief downpour – one guide shared his umbrella, another ran off and brought back ponchos (thin plastic, not regular Disney ones, but they do the job!), though by then it had let up. We had an incredible view of the parade, nice character interactions, got great pics, and even had Amy Allen point to our party and say “love your shirts!” (we had the “I am a Stormtrooper” t-shirts and tanks that look like armor, white shorts, and MagicYourBand custom trooper bands I ordered).  At the end of the parade, they removed the ropes and we had the choice to either walk up to the stage to see the little wrap-up with all characters up there, or head directly to a spot off to the side, from which we’d be led to lunch.  We followed toward the stage, took some pics, then met back up with our guides.

*11:45am – Table Service Lunch at Mama Melrose:* This was the one thing I would change about this tour.  The lunch, IMO, was just ok at best.  While they had place cards set up in front of each of us, every time the servers came over with a plate they had to ask who had ordered it (and each table had 2-3 parties at it, so took a while).  It struck us as slow and somewhat disorganized.  It also took far too long overall, IMO.  I would have much preferred a buffet style lunch, with the option for some “free time” in the park before meeting up for the first show.  Guides told us that we could take some free time and meet them outside the Mama Melrose at 1pm, but by the time we had our food and finished eating, it was already 1pm.  This is really the one not-so-good thing, but certainly wouldn’t keep us from booking again!

*1:15pm – arrived outside Theater of the Stars for the 1:45pm Rebels Show: * The check-in spot was for both VIP and Deluxe FtT; once past that point VIP went to the furthest right entrance, FtF to the one straight ahead of the check-in spot.  I describe this, but really, you don’t have to pay attention to it.  At every check-in spot throughout the tour, you just look for the guides!  While we were waiting to be led into the theater, we were given FROZEN TOWEL #2.   We were led into the theater to a set of rows in the center, not far from the front row – again, not a bad seat in that bunch.  We were comfortable temperature-wise, and still had those great towels, too.

*3:15pm – Stars of the Saga show:* We had a brief block of free time from the 2:15pm end of the Rebels show, and then met our guides around 3pm.  They made sure we were all squared away for seating, and then they were off and we were on our own for the rest of the day.  We were told that our VIP badges would get us into the 7pm Obi Wan & Beyond show, same check-in spot and viewing location.  We skipped it and used the FPs we had booked, etc.

*4:00-8:00pm – Free time:* Jedi Mickey dinner, roam the park, magic shots, meet Chewbacca, use up FPs (we skipped the 7pm Obi Wan show), provide feedback on our awesome tour guides (filled out a comment card, basically, saying that they were terrific and giving some specifics on a few of the guides)

*8:00pm – arrived at Dessert Party check-in: *We arrived this early for no other reason than we had done what we wanted to for the day and were tired.   As others have reported, this viewing area is shared between VIP and Deluxe FtF.  We were first in line, and were told by the CM that they were only allowed to let a line form beginning at 8pm – before that, they would ask people to come back.  She mentioned wanting to keep the area free for catering to come through, etc.  We were let it at 8:45pm.  Enough tables for all parties, and it didn’t seem like a massive difference to me which one you picked when it came to the view for fireworks, etc.  Our guide did tell us we might not want a table right up front, so we picked one a couple of tables back, right next to the rope that blocked off the viewing area – i.e. closest to the center (rather than far right) of the stage.  Great spot to view anything on stage and enjoy DJ Lobot.  The entire section was a little close for the fireworks, in that portions of the display were obscured by the staging itself.  Still a good spot, and I would personally take this spot with desserts, drinks, and plenty of space over having to stake out a better viewing location elsewhere.  Subjective, though, to be sure.

Picked up our packages at the front of the park - went off without a hitch.
I just have to say THANK YOU AGAIN to @yulilin3 for this awesome thread and all the great info -- couldn't have done it without you and the other awesome DISers here!


----------



## yulilin3

@MickeyMinnieMom Thank you so much for the detailed report, I'm sure it'll help others make a more informed decision in the future


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> @MickeyMinnieMom Thank you so much for the detailed report, I'm sure it'll help others make a more informed decision in the future


Absolutely my pleasure!!  The least I could do after all the great info shared by YOU and everyone on this thread!!

So... when are you starting the Official SWW2016 Thread?!!?!?


----------



## RedM94

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Our VIP Tour Experience, Sun May 17*
> 
> Hi fellow DISers!  I had promised that I’d share my account of the VIP tour, so here goes… but please keep in mind that I’ve never done “trip reports” or the like.  Everyone here has just been so helpful that I felt MOVED to relay our experience with you all!    Feel free to ask any questions that this doesn’t cover and I’ll try to answer.
> 
> Also: THANK YOU TO @lvstitch who live tweeted portions of their experience on May 16th -- gave us a bit of a heads up on what to expect!!
> 
> 
> *Some summary points...*
> 
> Turns out that we did the VIP tour on the same day as SEVERAL fellow DISers (at least 4, I think), Sunday, May 17th… Met and briefly spoke with @msmama, and kept touching base throughout the day with @Kaschper and her very lovely family – lots of fun!!
> 
> All in all, we would do the tour again and felt it was definitely worth it for us.  Absolutely felt like a genuine VIP experience.  We got so much done – far more than we would have otherwise – which was important to us since this was just a long weekend trip for us.
> 
> As I think someone else mentioned, if you had only one day at SWW and desperately wanted to do many M&G’s, this is likely not for you – not a ton of time for it.  We did the Jedi Mickey dinner (4pm), found some magic shots (5pm, thanks to @Kaschper!), waited in line to meet Chewbacca (7pm) on our VIP day, and did the Galactic Breakfast the following Monday, so we got in all the character meets and pics we wanted.
> 
> Our party of six (myself, DH, DD8, DS10, and my sister) agreed that we would change two things: 1) make lunch a buffet and move it out of Mama Melrose (more below), and 2) as cool as meeting Vader is, we would have loved it to be Chewbacca or Darth Maul – someone you CANNOT meet at one of the character meals.  Our two cents.
> *Here’s how our day broke down… *
> 
> *6:15am – We arrived at DHS:* Met up with the group of guides right outside of Guest Relations window (to the left as you face park entrance from outside).  We all received our VIP badges/lanyards – standard VIP tour badges (not themed for the event) that we could keep.  They gave out water and apple juice to those who wanted it.  They also handed out forms for us to fill out to have any purchases sent to either package pickup at the front of the park, our resort, or shipped (those same standard forms we’ve used in the past) – this saved us the time of having to do that at the shops – very nice!  I counted 36 people total in VIP tour that day, with 6 guides and 1 “tour leader”.  When we split up at points, they aimed to keep it to groups of 10 or fewer per group.
> 
> *6:45ish – Guides led us to outside the Brown Derby:* to lay out more about what to expect, and to point out the VIP entrance to the dessert party later (in front of Brown Derby, near a temp while “tent” they have set up). They gave out granola bars and then led us to the Vade M&G.
> 
> *7:00am  – Meet Darth Vader:* Our PP pic is time stamped 7:04.  We were then led over to the spot to wait to enter Darth’s Mall.  This was a longish wait.  We were near the front of the line, and the guide first said they were being told 7:30/7:40 to enter.  Looked like they were waiting for the CMs to (as our guide said) “man the registers”!
> 
> *7:45am  – Start shopping!*  X-Wing Collectibles first: We got in right at 7:45, picked out a couple of pins and some t-shirts (Force Awakens, Passholder SWW 2015).  Then we moved to Watto’s Grotto – bit more shopping, and finally Prop Shop.  At the last shopping stop we grouped together all our bags of purchases (too many!), handed them the completed form from earlier to send them to package pickup, and were off!
> 
> *8:30am  – We arrived at Brown Derby buffet breakfast:* On the schedule for 8:15am, one of the guides told us that if we wanted to, we could shop longer and arrive later for this meal.  Nothing fancy, but everything tasty – our favorite type of breakfast buffet!!  Eggs, bacon, sausages, couple of pastries, and plenty of COFFEE!!  During breakfast, they went around with menus for the Mama Melrose lunch and collected our orders.  As people finished breakfast, they started taking groups out of 10 or fewer to ride attractions.  We were told that if any party wanted to separate from the tour for a while, just let them know, and meet the tour back by 10:45am at the parade check-in spot near the white tent in front of Brown Derby.
> 
> *9:15am – Start riding attractions:* We probably actually got a later start than this, getting out in the last group after taking a little while at breakfast – maybe closer to 9:30.  On the slate were Star Tours (2 groups, 15 people total, had a Starspeeder to ourselves), TSMM, RnR and ToT.  We headed to the parade viewing spot around 10:30.  Our group wasn’t able to fit in ToT, but the benefit was that we ended up right up at the ropes for the parade (we also had ToT FP for later in the day, so no big deal to us).  Every spot in there was a good spot, but it was nice for the kids to be able to sit for a while, and see everything so well.
> 
> *11:00am – Parade:* The viewing spot was as described by others – on the right side as you face the event stage, not too far from the stage.  It would have been in full sun, but we were VERY LUCKY to have an overcast morning.  They had snacks and drinks: Strawberry bars, Mickey ice cream bars, popcorn, water (maybe other things I missed?).  They also handed out the now-famous FROZEN TOWELS.  These were fantastic – truly!  Guides monitored the roped off area, letting guests who tried to join the section know that this was a reserved area.  There was room for all – not a ton left over between the 36 people on the tour plus guides and CMs helping with snacks, etc.  I don’t think there was a bad spot.  We had a brief downpour – one guide shared his umbrella, another ran off and brought back ponchos (thin plastic, not regular Disney ones, but they do the job!), though by then it had let up. We had an incredible view of the parade, nice character interactions, got great pics, and even had Amy Allen point to our party and say “love your shirts!” (we had the “I am a Stormtrooper” t-shirts and tanks that look like armor, white shorts, and MagicYourBand custom trooper bands I ordered).  At the end of the parade, they removed the ropes and we had the choice to either walk up to the stage to see the little wrap-up with all characters up there, or head directly to a spot off to the side, from which we’d be led to lunch.  We followed toward the stage, took some pics, then met back up with our guides.
> 
> *11:45am – Table Service Lunch at Mama Melrose:* This was the one thing I would change about this tour.  The lunch, IMO, was just ok at best.  While they had place cards set up in front of each of us, every time the servers came over with a plate they had to ask who had ordered it.  It struck us as slow and somewhat disorganized.  It also took far too long overall, IMO.  I would have much preferred a buffet style lunch, with the option for some “free time” in the park before meeting up for the first show.  Guides told us that we could take some free time and meet them outside the Mama Melrose at 1pm, but by the time we had our food and finished eating, it was already 1pm.  This is really the one not-so-good thing, but certainly wouldn’t keep us from booking again!
> 
> *1:15pm – arrived outside Theater of the Stars for the 1:45pm Rebels Show: * The check-in spot was for both VIP and Deluxe FtT; once past that point VIP went to the furthest right entrance, FtF to the one straight ahead of the check-in spot.  I describe this, but really, you don’t have to pay attention to it.  At every check-in spot throughout the tour, you just look for the guides!  While we were waiting to be led into the theater, we were given FROZEN TOWEL #2.   We were led into the theater to a set of rows in the center, not far from the front row – again, not a bad seat in that bunch.  We were comfortable temperature-wise, and still had those great towels, too.
> 
> *3:15pm – Stars of the Saga show:* We had a brief block of free time from the 2:15pm end of the Rebels show, and then met our guides around 3pm.  They made sure we were all squared away for seating, and then they were off and we were on our own for the rest of the day.  We were told that our VIP badges would get us into the 7pm Obi Wan & Beyond show, same check-in spot and viewing location.  We skipped it and used the FPs we had booked.
> 
> *4:00-8:00pm – Free time:* Jedi Mickey dinner, roam the park, use up FPs (we skipped the 7pm Obi Wan show), provide feedback on our awesome tour guides (filled out a comment card, basically, saying that they were terrific and giving some specifics on a few of the guides)
> 
> *8:00pm – arrived at Dessert Party check-in: *We arrived this early for no other reason than we had done what we wanted to for the day and were tired.   As others have reported, this viewing area is shared between VIP and Deluxe FtF.  We were first in line, and were told by the CM that they were only allowed to let a line form beginning at 8pm – before that, they would ask people to come back.  She mentioned wanting to keep the area free for catering to come through, etc.  We were let it at 8:45pm.  Enough tables for all parties, and it didn’t seem like a massive difference to me which one you picked when it came to the view for fireworks, etc.  Our guide did tell us we might not want a table right up front, so we picked one a couple of tables back, right next to the rope that blocked off the viewing area – i.e. closest to the center (rather than far right) of the stage.  Great spot to view anything on stage and enjoy DJ Lobot.  The entire section was a little close for the fireworks, in that portions of the display were obscured by the staging itself.  Still a good spot, and I would personally take this spot with desserts, drinks, and plenty of space over having to stake out a better viewing location elsewhere.  Subjective, though, to be sure.
> 
> Picked up our packages at the front of the park - went off without a hitch.
> I just have to say THANK YOU AGAIN to @yulilin3 for this awesome thread and all the great info -- couldn't have done it without you and the other awesome DISers here!



@MickeyMinnieMom 

Thank you so very much for recapping your VIP tour.  I m thrilled that you enjoyed yourself  on the tour.  You answered most of my questions.  My son and i come down for a short weekend and this is perfect for us.  Last year we did the FTF package and loved it.  Looking forward to meeting everyone at weekend III.


----------



## RedM94

lvstitch said:


> I'm easing back into real life   I did the Chewie run on Friday and the VIP Tour on Saturday...I'll try to answer any questions you may have, so ask away.



@lvstitch 

Yes, the old Disney hangover is tough to shake.  You are my son's favorite on this thread as he loves Stitch also.  

Did you do the Obi Wan show after the tour ended?  If so, did you have the same reserved seating as the earlier shows?  Also did you go back to Darth's Mall during any of your breaks?  If yes, did you get the same VIP access?  

Hmm, Yankees fan?  Are you from the NE also?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lvstitch said:


> I'm easing back into real life   I did the Chewie run on Friday and the VIP Tour on Saturday...I'll try to answer any questions you may have, so ask away.


I followed your live tweeting... you might remember my myriad questions...?  

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## barclay

I've got a celebrity autograph question that I'm sure has been answered somewhere in this thread, but I sure can't find it. My wife swears she is getting up early enough to get Peter Mayhew's autograph on Weekend 5.  We'll be there Saturday and Sunday. Is one day better than the other? Also, does the whole family have to be there at 5 am if all we want is a single autograph? Is it impossible to get an autograph from more than one celebrity? As many paces as I've seen this explained, I'm somehow fuzzy on the whole process. Thanks for the help!


----------



## RedM94

barclay said:


> I've got a celebrity autograph question that I'm sure has been answered somewhere in this thread, but I sure can't find it. My wife swears she is getting up early enough to get Peter Mayhew's autograph on Weekend 5.  We'll be there Saturday and Sunday. Is one day better than the other? Also, does the whole family have to be there at 5 am if all we want is a single autograph? Is it impossible to get an autograph from more than one celebrity? As many paces as I've seen this explained, I'm somehow fuzzy on the whole process. Thanks for the help!



@barclay. 

My son and I have always arrived between 4:30 and 5:00 and have always scored the autographs we wanted.  Last year it was a little close for Ray Park and for John Ratzenberger.  As this becomes more and more popular, you have to start earlier.  

I found the difficult part is if you are lined up outside of the bag check.  In front of the bag check, they check you prior to bag check opening.  Outside the bag check you can get shuffled back sometimes.  

Everyone in line is great because we are all there for the same reason.  If you have to break line to use the bathroom everyone will hold your spot.  Sometimes things get a little iffy if a group goes to the front to join a single person saints in line. 

@yulilin3 has much more experience with this and can shed more light on it than I can.


----------



## soniam

@MickeyMinnieMom 
Thank you so much for the detailed review. I can't wait until next year. I think my family is going to be wowed!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

RedM94 said:


> @MickeyMinnieMom
> 
> Thank you so very much for recapping your VIP tour.  I m thrilled that you enjoyed yourself  on the tour.  You answered most of my questions.  My son and i come down for a short weekend and this is perfect for us.  Last year we did the FTF package and loved it.  Looking forward to meeting everyone at weekend III.





soniam said:


> @MickeyMinnieMom
> Thank you so much for the detailed review. I can't wait until next year. I think my family is going to be wowed!



My pleasure, guys!! Maybe we'll see you on it next year, @soniam!!


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My pleasure, guys!! Maybe we'll see you on it next year, @soniam!!



I hope so. We probably won't be able to make it until the 3rd, 4th, or 5th weekend, depending upon when it starts and school ends.


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

barclay said:


> I've got a celebrity autograph question that I'm sure has been answered somewhere in this thread, but I sure can't find it. My wife swears she is getting up early enough to get Peter Mayhew's autograph on Weekend 5.  We'll be there Saturday and Sunday. Is one day better than the other? Also, does the whole family have to be there at 5 am if all we want is a single autograph? Is it impossible to get an autograph from more than one celebrity? As many paces as I've seen this explained, I'm somehow fuzzy on the whole process. Thanks for the help!



If you just want one autograph of one person they don't have to be with you...if you want an autograph you have to be there to get a band.  No band no entry into the autograph area.  My son wanted the autograph, he was 8 and they made me get a band too....like I would send my 8 yo in there by himself.....


----------



## jbc18

yulilin3 said:


> There's a release of Vinylmation every weekend so that's the only merchandise that they do weekly. Everything else ids put out at the Mall until out sells out.
> Not sure on line first thing Friday but I'd you're there before the park opens you'll have minimal wait



Do you (or anyone else) know exactly what has sold out yet?


----------



## lovethattink

jbc18 said:


> Do you (or anyone else) know exactly what has sold out yet?



The only sign at Watto's Grotto for sold out are the Boba Fett steins.

Hadn't been down to the collectible building on Sunday, so not sure about there.


----------



## sssteph

*6:15am – We arrived at DHS:* 
Thanks for your review, I enjoyed reading it.  I have a question though, when I made our reservations the agent said the meet up was at 6:45 am however, it looks like you met up about a 1/2 hour earlier.  Did they send you any kind of email about the details prior to the trip that let you know to be there that early?  I haven't received anything except the confirmation number when I made the reservation.

Thanks Stephanie.


----------



## delmar411

GrumpyBa*D said:


> If you just want one autograph of one person they don't have to be with you...if you want an autograph you have to be there to get a band.  No band no entry into the autograph area.  My son wanted the autograph, he was 8 and they made me get a band too....like I would send my 8 yo in there by himself.....



I womder if this is new? We normally spread the kids out in the various lines and have even when they were a lot younger. It has never been an issue when they went up on their own to meet celebs.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

sssteph said:


> *6:15am – We arrived at DHS:*
> Thanks for your review, I enjoyed reading it.  I have a question though, when I made our reservations the agent said the meet up was at 6:45 am however, it looks like you met up about a 1/2 hour earlier.  Did they send you any kind of email about the details prior to the trip that let you know to be there that early?  I haven't received anything except the confirmation number when I made the reservation.
> 
> Thanks Stephanie.



You're welcome! 

We followed the time in our original email from them. My understanding is that this was set to the earlier time of 6:15am for the first weekend, and subsequent weekends are set for 6:45, I believe.  I think you're all set with a 6:45 start. Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## delmar411

jbc18 said:


> Do you (or anyone else) know exactly what has sold out yet?



The steins (although it seems more delayed shipment than sold out) and oddly enough passholder visors. Although they could get more back in for this coming weekend. I havent been back into xwing but the vinylmation eachez is likely gone too.


----------



## Asaduhh

Did anyone else buy the LE framed pin set? Opened it up and my Slave I ripped off the scene. Was wondering if anyone else got this unlucky.


----------



## delmar411

Asaduhh said:


> Did anyone else buy the LE framed pin set? Opened it up and my Slave I ripped off the scene. Was wondering if anyone else got this unlucky.



The $375 framed set? If so, you need to return it and get another one while it is still available.


----------



## sssteph

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> We followed the time in our original email from them. My understanding is that this was set to the earlier time of 6:15am for the first weekend, and subsequent weekends are set for 6:45, I believe.  I think you're all set with a 6:45 start. Hope you enjoy!!




Hmm, I haven't received an email from that at all, I guess if I don't get one a week out, I'll call.

Thanks again.


----------



## shannon006

Does anyone know how early the resort busses will come in the morning? Is it still 6:30?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

sssteph said:


> Hmm, I haven't received an email from that at all, I guess if I don't get one a week out, I'll call.
> 
> Thanks again.


We were told we'd receive an email 7-10 days out and did receive it in that timeframe -- I wouldn't worry about it for now, for sure.


----------



## pbb322

delvalle13 said:


> I have a question about what characters sign and which ones don't.  Where do I find that info?
> 
> I don't really want to do an autograph book I was trying to think of something else. My 13 DD has a star wars character book, but it is a bit heavy. We did something like that 2 years ago with the princesses and it worked out really well. Does anyone have any ideas?



We are bringing a photo frame mat for characters to sign, a little big to carry but light.  We have done this a few times, its nice because DS then picks which photo he wants in it, and they are hanging in his room from each trip.  I have found it needs to be at least 11x14 matted for a 5x7 picture to be wide enough for some costume characters to sign since they write large.


----------



## Fire14

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> FYI all Boba Fett steins have new homes..meeting Delmar tomorrow with the last one.
> 
> I did talk to a manager type CM at the Prevy cocktail place (between Min and Bills and H&V). He told me that they had packed up the steins at Darths Mall and brought them over there because they were selling so quickly at that location.  Not sure if that is true but it was the only place that had them.  He said there was an Internet posting that the steins were at Backlot Express but they were not...(or so he said ..I did not check).   IF he was right Prevys might be the place to check if the unavailable steins sign goes up again.


I didn't see any signs of any at Back lot express. 


SalmonPink said:


> Wow, in room at Coronado Springs right now, and I can hear the Feel the Force fireworks loud and clear - heck, feels like they're even louder like this than they were last night when we were in the park!



WE stayed here also I wonder if we ever crossed paths and didn't know it
We did Rebel hanger on Sun. I personally thought it was neat but pricy.  Same with Hollywood and Vine  Jedi meal good food but not worth 58.00 price tag ( I like H+V anyway).


----------



## jbc18

delmar411 said:


> The steins (although it seems more delayed shipment than sold out) and oddly enough passholder visors. Although they could get more back in for this coming weekend. I havent been back into xwing but the vinylmation eachez is likely gone too.



What exactly is the passholder visor? Do you happen to have a picture or something? I've never heard of this item.


----------



## Asaduhh

When we were at X-wing the CM told us they only had about 155 visors


----------



## boiledpeanut

If I am trying to hope against all odds and land a dining reservation, think it makes any difference if i use my pc versus my phone to search? When I am on the MDE it only says the restraurant, nothing about Star Wars. On the website it says the specific meal experience. Just curious.


----------



## hiroMYhero

boiledpeanut said:


> If I am trying to hope against all odds and land a dining reservation, think it makes any difference if i use my pc versus my phone to search? When I am on the MDE it only says the restraurant, nothing about Star Wars. On the website it says the specific meal experience. Just curious.


You want to book the specific meal experience. Check for Galactic Breakfast at SciFi, Jedi Mickey Dinner at H&V, and Rebel Hangar Lounge.


----------



## barclay

RedM94 said:


> @barclay.
> 
> My son and I have always arrived between 4:30 and 5:00 and have always scored the autographs we wanted.  Last year it was a little close for Ray Park and for John Ratzenberger.  As this becomes more and more popular, you have to start earlier.
> 
> I found the difficult part is if you are lined up outside of the bag check.  In front of the bag check, they check you prior to bag check opening.  Outside the bag check you can get shuffled back sometimes.
> 
> Everyone in line is great because we are all there for the same reason.  If you have to break line to use the bathroom everyone will hold your spot.  Sometimes things get a little iffy if a group goes to the front to join a single person saints in line.
> 
> @yulilin3 has much more experience with this and can shed more light on it than I can.



Thanks for the info!



GrumpyBa*D said:


> If you just want one autograph of one person they don't have to be with you...if you want an autograph you have to be there to get a band.  No band no entry into the autograph area.  My son wanted the autograph, he was 8 and they made me get a band too....like I would send my 8 yo in there by himself.....





delmar411 said:


> I womder if this is new? We normally spread the kids out in the various lines and have even when they were a lot younger. It has never been an issue when they went up on their own to meet celebs.



Yeah, this seems kind of counter intuitive. It also implies if my child doesn't have a band,  they have to wait outside alone. I guess larger groups might lengthen the time it takes to see someone, but you'd think that would be trivial compared to the time an entirely completely new individual takes. I guess you have to have some rules or everything gets out of control.


----------



## TXMemaw

@MickeyMinnieMom another big thank you for your detailed report on the VIP Tour. We will be part of the tour this Sunday and am now even more excited than I was before!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

We're leaving tomorrow morning!!!! Can't wait!  Hitting MK on Thursday for a while and then SWW all weekend long!   
I know its been asked a few times but haven't seen a solid answer- anyone know if the DHS buses have been running earlier on SWW days or are they still around 7?  I think I read a few people having trouble with the buses last weekend.  Will take a cab if needed but we have a 3 month old so we will need an infant car seat in the cab.  Fingers crossed for buses!!


----------



## coluk003

boiledpeanut said:


> If I am trying to hope against all odds and land a dining reservation, think it makes any difference if i use my pc versus my phone to search? When I am on the MDE it only says the restraurant, nothing about Star Wars. On the website it says the specific meal experience. Just curious.



id at least go to the website on the pic or phone instead of the mde app. I've been searching for a tusker house for our first morning, I was always looking at both. I noticed last night there wasn't any choices on the app, logged online and there were two times showing up, after I got the one I wanted I refreshed both and still only the website was showing an opening.


----------



## BobaFettFan

DisneyLove2015 said:


> We're leaving tomorrow morning!!!! Can't wait!  Hitting MK on Thursday for a while and then SWW all weekend long!
> I know its been asked a few times but haven't seen a solid answer- anyone know if the DHS buses have been running earlier on SWW days or are they still around 7?  I think I read a few people having trouble with the buses last weekend.  Will take a cab if needed but we have a 3 month old so we will need an infant car seat in the cab.  Fingers crossed for buses!!



     Do yourself a favor and take a cab.  I did and was able to snag the meet & greet I wanted.  It was 8 dollars from our hotel at the Pop Century.  The buses run 1 hour before park opening, but then it takes time to get to your stop and back again if they're even running on time and have no issues.  Honestly, it's worth the 10-20 bucks to secure a life long experience.  My wife and I met one of the voice actors and then because we had met her, noticed her in the VIP/DPPFTF fireworks area and talked with her again.  Super cool and we'll never forget it.  I'll take that over 8 bucks any day!

     The wife and I did the "early" thing our first day, but the second SWW day we just took the bus after sleeping in.  It just wasn't worth it to push ourselves the last day. Instead, we slept in and enjoyed our DPPFTF day and boy were we happy we did!  We had more energy to tackle the park and crowds and didn't have to stop in the middle of everything and then come back.

    Of the many magical things that happened, we had a FP to one of the rides that we didn't really care for.  It broke down, so we got the message an hour before our REBEL HANGER reservation saying we could pick a ride and jumped on Star Tours one last time and got the perfect Vader openning-> Wife is a rebel spy! -> Boba Fett attack -> death star chase version.  Then it was our meal time, picture with Ezra/Sabine characters, and off to the JAT show in the third row.  Everything just clicked.

     Now that I'm on the subject of rides, with this fast pass system and with being in the Disney Bubble for 1 week, I was able to do everything I wanted and the longest I waited in line was for Mrs. Boba Fett to get some coffee.  Both of us thought we'd be in the sun, dying, waiting for 1 or 2 rides but the reality of the system was that we were constantly hoofing it to rides with fast passes or some type of meal.  Using up a fast pass and then selecting the next one on our phone app while waiting for the ride was awesome (when it worked).  I heard other families *****ing about "how you need a fast pass for the fast passes!", but maybe they just weren't as on the ball like us DISers?  Not too sure, but this trip is still resonating with us and its been a couple days since we were there.


----------



## JimBo Fett

Yep. 


yulilin3 said:


> This is my daughter's physical science teacher, another SW fan, he asked for this picture after last night's show. I just love teachers that get it, you know


Yep, We know.  Most our's don't get the whole "Disney thing", let alone the SW Thing... pretty cool.


----------



## JimBo Fett

DS keeps interrupting the video - "that's not right!"... too funny.  He's so serious. 8 days til his first SWW.



Monykalyn said:


> a little late but did you guys see this?


----------



## sunnygal041

I would like to thank everyone on this thread for all the tips. I'm sooo glad I did the DPP. I learned how to do the Chewie run and that was awesome.


----------



## JimBo Fett

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We started watching Star Wars Rebels... finally convinced the kids to give it a shot.  We're 3 episodes in and they said "that's pretty good..."
> 
> They were sold when I told them we may run into those guys in SWW, and don't they want to know who they are?!
> 
> Star Wars indoctrination must be complete...



What's comical is when we started watching these, I constantly got -"that's not real"....


----------



## Asaduhh

delmar411 said:


> The $375 framed set? If so, you need to return it and get another one while it is still available.


Wish I could... I won't be there for weekend II. I'm wondering if it got damaged when it was transported to the hotel.


----------



## coluk003

I'd write guest services only to have a paper trail. I'd insert pictures, not as attachments though, so they see what you are talking about. I however do not know gs email


----------



## yulilin3

barclay said:


> I've got a celebrity autograph question that I'm sure has been answered somewhere in this thread, but I sure can't find it. My wife swears she is getting up early enough to get Peter Mayhew's autograph on Weekend 5.  We'll be there Saturday and Sunday. Is one day better than the other? Also, does the whole family have to be there at 5 am if all we want is a single autograph? Is it impossible to get an autograph from more than one celebrity? As many paces as I've seen this explained, I'm somehow fuzzy on the whole process. Thanks for the help!


This year the are meeting inside the old American Idol Experience audition rooms and that's why a child needs to have an adult with them at all times (safety issues once inside) everyone going into this building needs a wristband and fp for that celebrity. Everyone needs to be in line before 6am to receive both things. Last weekend we arrived around 6:25am and the wristbands were already being distributed. If one person of your group doesn't want to meet or get an autograph they can stay outside and wait for you. Obviously if it's a child under 12 I believe, not sure on the age policy I'll get back to you on that, then they need to stay with someone over 14 years old. If you have any other questions please let me know. I know it's confusing to explain,



jbc18 said:


> Do you (or anyone else) know exactly what has sold out yet?


\
I was there SUnday afternoon and the only things that had sold out at that point were the Boba Fett Stein (they weren't sure if they would receive another shipment) and the AP visors.



delmar411 said:


> I womder if this is new? We normally spread the kids out in the various lines and have even when they were a lot younger. It has never been an issue when they went up on their own to meet celebs.


I think now because it's an anclosed area where the parent can't really see the child once he goes in they had to make some changes.



JimBo Fett said:


> Yep.
> 
> Yep, We know.  Most our's don't get the whole "Disney thing", let alone the SW Thing... pretty cool.


He asked her on Monday why she wasn't at school on Friday and she was wearing the new Force Awakens stormtrooper shirt and she said SWW, he asked did you buy me something?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TXMemaw said:


> @MickeyMinnieMom another big thank you for your detailed report on the VIP Tour. We will be part of the tour this Sunday and am now even more excited than I was before!


Fantastic -- you're so welcome!! Hope you guys have a great time!! 



JimBo Fett said:


> What's comical is when we started watching these, I constantly got -"that's not real"....


That's too funny!! My kids ultimately got into it, and they both enjoyed the Rebels Show at Theater of the Stars. I suspect they'll always like "the real movies" more, though...


----------



## yulilin3

jbc18 said:


> What exactly is the passholder visor? Do you happen to have a picture or something? I've never heard of this item.







selling them for $35 on EBay, I just checked


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> Do yourself a favor and take a cab.  I did and was able to snag the meet & greet I wanted.  It was 8 dollars from our hotel at the Pop Century.  The buses run 1 hour before park opening, but then it takes time to get to your stop and back again if they're even running on time and have no issues.  Honestly, it's worth the 10-20 bucks to secure a life long experience.  My wife and I met one of the voice actors and then because we had met her, noticed her in the VIP/DPPFTF fireworks area and talked with her again.  Super cool and we'll never forget it.  I'll take that over 8 bucks any day!
> 
> The wife and I did the "early" thing our first day, but the second SWW day we just took the bus after sleeping in.  It just wasn't worth it to push ourselves the last day. Instead, we slept in and enjoyed our DPPFTF day and boy were we happy we did!  We had more energy to tackle the park and crowds and didn't have to stop in the middle of everything and then come back.
> 
> Of the many magical things that happened, we had a FP to one of the rides that we didn't really care for.  It broke down, so we got the message an hour before our REBEL HANGER reservation saying we could pick a ride and jumped on Star Tours one last time and got the perfect Vader openning-> Wife is a rebel spy! -> Boba Fett attack -> death star chase version.  Then it was our meal time, picture with Ezra/Sabine characters, and off to the JAT show in the third row.  Everything just clicked.
> 
> Now that I'm on the subject of rides, with this fast pass system and with being in the Disney Bubble for 1 week, I was able to do everything I wanted and the longest I waited in line was for Mrs. Boba Fett to get some coffee.  Both of us thought we'd be in the sun, dying, waiting for 1 or 2 rides but the reality of the system was that we were constantly hoofing it to rides with fast passes or some type of meal.  Using up a fast pass and then selecting the next one on our phone app while waiting for the ride was awesome (when it worked).  I heard other families *****ing about "how you need a fast pass for the fast passes!", but maybe they just weren't as on the ball like us DISers?  Not too sure, but this trip is still resonating with us and its been a couple days since we were there.


I'm so happy you had an awesome time!!. Thank you for sharing your day experiences with us.


----------



## yulilin3

I crashed hard last night...I felt a bit of a cold coming on and I'm sure it was from the 3 crazy days we had (we never go on Friday, this year we did and we never stay for fireworks on Sunday and this Sunday we did, the weather was too perfect in the evening to pass it up) Had to go to my daughter's last chorus concert of Middle School but after that I just had dinner and fell asleep around 8:30pm. Now to get some tea for my cold and get to 100% for weekend II.
At this point I've decided to not do the 24 hour night thing. I really want to but it's just too much with being at SWW 2 days in a row. I have a feeling we might end up staying for fireworks again Sunday night since Monday Steph has no school and the babies that I babysit are not coming.
I wish I had counted the many DISsers and lurkers that came to talk to us this past weekend. It truly is my favorite part of SWW, just getting to meet many people and hear about their experiences. Please, if you see us walking around the park don't hesitate to stop and say hi. We usually don't have a schedule, unless we're going to Rebel Hangar or a show.


----------



## dkfajr1

DisneyLove2015 said:


> We're leaving tomorrow morning!!!! Can't wait!  Hitting MK on Thursday for a while and then SWW all weekend long!
> I know its been asked a few times but haven't seen a solid answer- anyone know if the DHS buses have been running earlier on SWW days or are they still around 7?  I think I read a few people having trouble with the buses last weekend.  Will take a cab if needed but we have a 3 month old so we will need an infant car seat in the cab.  Fingers crossed for buses!!



Us too! We leave in the morning. Plan on mk for Thursday then SWW!
I'm not sure about the buses though. I've heard some people take cabs, but I would ask when you arrive.


----------



## shannon006

yulilin3 said:


> selling them for $35 on EBay, I just checked



I have read about the passholder posters, which I am so excited for! However haven't heard of the visor. Where can we buy one, other than ebay, lol!


----------



## lovethattink

We decided yesterday to skip the mk on Friday.


----------



## yulilin3

shannon006 said:


> I have read about the passholder posters, which I am so excited for! However haven't heard of the visor. Where can we buy one, other than ebay, lol!


they sold out at SWW already. It's the only Limited Edition item that sold out weekend I


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> We decided yesterday to skip the mk on Friday.


If we weren't doing autographs on Saturday I would've considered it. But it's just too much


----------



## RebelScumRunner

Is it actually possible to book a Rebel Hangar adr through the mde app?  I missed the original window to book a ressie after I thought that it was a walk up joint.  Since then, nothing shows in mde or online.  It's not that surprising, but I thought I read somewhere that it can be an issue to do it through mde app. We're going weekend V.

By nothing shows, I mean for the limited window that we can go. I wish I can be flexible about it


----------



## yulilin3

RebelScumRunner said:


> Is it actually possible to book a Rebel Hangar adr through the mde app?  I missed the original window to book a ressie after I thought that it was a walk up joint.  Since then, nothing shows in mde or online.  It's not that surprising, but I thought I read somewhere that it can be an issue to do it through mde app. We're going weekend V.
> 
> By nothing shows, I mean for the limited window that we can go. I wish I can be flexible about it


you can't I just checked. MDE said search not found or something like that. But I went online, same date and times and it shows 2 available. Remember it's open during the week as well


----------



## hiroMYhero

RebelScumRunner said:


> Is it actually possible to book a Rebel Hangar adr through the mde app?  I missed the original window to book a ressie after I thought that it was a walk up joint.  Since then, nothing shows in mde or online.  It's not that surprising, but I thought I read somewhere that it can be an issue to do it through mde app. We're going weekend V.
> 
> By nothing shows, I mean for the limited window that we can go. I wish I can be flexible about it


I find it's best to go to the Dining website rather than access through MDE. There is availability at 7:00ish on  Thursday, June 11th  -  I just checked via the website.


----------



## RebelScumRunner

From Yulilun:
you can't I just checked. MDE said search not found or something like that. But I went online, same date and times and it shows 2 available. Remember it's open during the week as well


Blerg.

Going to check now. I figure that going during the week is our best option, but with our plans, it will be tough. If I see an opening then,  though, I'll probably book it and try to get real creative to squeeze it in.    

Thanks for the info


----------



## boiledpeanut

What do y'all think....
I was able to score a Scifi for Friday am.
Also a Jedi HV for Sat afternoon

If I could magically make a reservation appear, I would love to have a SciFi for Saturday or Sunday am.
We have a reservation at Kennedy Space Center Friday. I think I could move this but we are traveling from SC and it would be easier to just hit that up on the way down. Should I just rearrange everything and take the SciFi for Friday am???
ACK!! If I am going to pull the trigger on SWW this last minute, I have lots to coordinate in 24 hours. 

PS I have had luck on the disney website, not on MDE making these reservations.


----------



## jennab113

When I was at scifi first thing Sunday morning, they said they had tons of availability for immediate walk ups. You could always try your luck with walking up on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## yulilin3

boiledpeanut said:


> What do y'all think....
> I was able to score a Scifi for Friday am.
> Also a Jedi HV for Sat afternoon
> 
> If I could magically make a reservation appear, I would love to have a SciFi for Saturday or Sunday am.
> We have a reservation at Kennedy Space Center Friday. I think I could move this but we are traveling from SC and it would be easier to just hit that up on the way down. Should I just rearrange everything and take the SciFi for Friday am???
> ACK!! If I am going to pull the trigger on SWW this last minute, I have lots to coordinate in 24 hours.
> 
> PS I have had luck on the disney website, not on MDE making these reservations.


it's a priority thing and I'm afraid the only one that can make that decision is you. I've been to KSC and even though it's interesting I have no interest on going back. But it's completely up to you


----------



## delmar411

shannon006 said:


> I have read about the passholder posters, which I am so excited for! However haven't heard of the visor. Where can we buy one, other than ebay, lol!



I'm returning the one I bought for MIL since she said it isnt the style she was looking for. Not sure if they will put it back on the shelf or not though.


----------



## yulilin3

I've meant to report on this but have forgotten. It seems like today I'm finally clear of the fog in my head from Weekend I 
About celebrity autographs: It seems that the change of venue has impacted the entire operation. Celebs and their handlers seem to be allowing, even encouraging longer interactions. Very cool for people with fps, not so great for people with standby. By different reports from different fan sites and pages only Ashley saw 2 standbys oe day, the rest just their regular amount of guaranteed fp.
I think it's because the celeb can't see the line of people waiting to meet them so they don't feel the pressure to move faster. 
Just a word of caution for anyone interested in the coming weeks.
With that said I got to DHS on Friday around 6:20am and managed a fp for Tiya, I could've been in her first session but asked for her last one just because the time worked better for us


----------



## moobar25

yulilin3 said:


> This year the are meeting inside the old American Idol Experience audition rooms and that's why a child needs to have an adult with them at all times (safety issues once inside) everyone going into this building needs a wristband and fp for that celebrity. Everyone needs to be in line before 6am to receive both things. Last weekend we arrived around 6:25am and the wristbands were already being distributed. If one person of your group doesn't want to meet or get an autograph they can stay outside and wait for you. Obviously if it's a child under 12 I believe, not sure on the age policy I'll get back to you on that, then they need to stay with someone over 14 years old. If you have any other questions please let me know. I know it's confusing to explain,
> 
> 
> I think now because it's an anclosed area where the parent can't really see the child once he goes in they had to make some changes.
> 
> 
> He asked her on Monday why she wasn't at school on Friday and she was wearing the new Force Awakens stormtrooper shirt and she said SWW, he asked did you buy me something?



I'm thinking of going to wait for either Ray Park or Peter Mayhew when I'm there.  I know that I need to be there bright and early and can only get one.  My question is can my DD (3) go into the autograph place with me if I'm the only one with a wristband?  The rest of my party will join me when park opens - so she will not be waiting with me in line.  I've never done the celebrity autographs so I'm not sure what the protocol is.  I think it would be nice to have her with me in the picture.


----------



## delmar411

Asaduhh said:


> Wish I could... I won't be there for weekend II. I'm wondering if it got damaged when it was transported to the hotel.



Just call them. They can get it figured out. We had to do that one year with a expensive print that they had bent between the store and the hotel.


----------



## Cluelyss

boiledpeanut said:


> If I am trying to hope against all odds and land a dining reservation, think it makes any difference if i use my pc versus my phone to search? When I am on the MDE it only says the restraurant, nothing about Star Wars. On the website it says the specific meal experience. Just curious.


None of the SWW special dining events can be booked via the MDE app. You can go to the website on your phone, though, if you are not near your PC.


----------



## pookadoo77

http://www.mousesteps.com/dining-ma...-day-at-star-wars-weekends-day-1-photos-video

a great review of the Premium Feel the Force package..... They do say they are still needing a pair of Oz fastpasses, didn't someone on here say they had some extras? 

Maybe someone could contact them, I really appreciate their detailed review, set my mind at ease on our package being ok for us!


----------



## cherice95403

Can anyone tell me how easy it is to find a cab when exiting Hollywood Studios park? Are they obvious or do I have to go someplace specific? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

cherice95403 said:


> Can anyone tell me how easy it is to find a cab when exiting Hollywood Studios park? Are they obvious or do I have to go someplace specific? Thanks!


very easy. Walk toward the parking lots and you'll find about half a dozen on standby on the lot the the left (the first parking lot after the buses)


----------



## DisneyLove2015

BobaFettFan said:


> Do yourself a favor and take a cab.  I did and was able to snag the meet & greet I wanted.  It was 8 dollars from our hotel at the Pop Century.  The buses run 1 hour before park opening, but then it takes time to get to your stop and back again if they're even running on time and have no issues.  Honestly, it's worth the 10-20 bucks to secure a life long experience.  My wife and I met one of the voice actors and then because we had met her, noticed her in the VIP/DPPFTF fireworks area and talked with her again.  Super cool and we'll never forget it.  I'll take that over 8 bucks any day!.



Thanks.  I'm less concerned about price versus do they have an infant car seat for my 3 month old.   This is our first time depending 100% on disney transportation and I've only taken a can with just adults, never kids. thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> http://www.mousesteps.com/dining-ma...-day-at-star-wars-weekends-day-1-photos-video
> 
> a great review of the Premium Feel the Force package..... They do say they are still needing a pair of Oz fastpasses, didn't someone on here say they had some extras?
> 
> Maybe someone could contact them, I really appreciate their detailed review, set my mind at ease on our package being ok for us!


great review. I'll put the link on the first post


----------



## slaveone

Continue on as if heading for parking through bus area. Cabs are in overflow handicap.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> great review. I'll put the link on the first post


In the article it recommended lining up at 9 even with the FTF package... Is that really true!?  And do they have a kids area this year?


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> In the article it recommended lining up at 9 even with the FTF package... Is that really true!?  And do they have a kids area this year?


I didn't do the PP , I did the DPP . But I did take a pic of the PP area and they do have a kid section for them to sit and parents stand behind. You see here wheelchair are on the left and the kids sitting on the right


----------



## JenStemp

Does anyone know if they are honoring the Disney Visa Card discount for Jedi Mickey's at H&V?


----------



## CheshireCrazy

DisneyLove2015 said:


> In the article it recommended lining up at 9 even with the FTF package... Is that really true!?  And do they have a kids area this year?



I wonder if that's just because it was the first weekend. If true, that really negates getting the package if you have to line up that early. 

Or not because I want my Mickey bars and dessert party.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

JenStemp said:


> Does anyone know if they are honoring the Disney Visa Card discount for Jedi Mickey's at H&V?


We paid with our Disney Visa - I asked and was told no. I'd personally wait for more reports, as I do for most things. Possible that we got wrong info.


----------



## pookadoo77

RebelScumRunner said:


> Is it actually possible to book a Rebel Hangar adr through the mde app?  I missed the original window to book a ressie after I thought that it was a walk up joint.  Since then, nothing shows in mde or online.  It's not that surprising, but I thought I read somewhere that it can be an issue to do it through mde app. We're going weekend V.
> 
> join the SWW facebook group link at the bottom of my signature for people to list ADR cancellations  Hope you find what you need!
> 
> By nothing shows, I mean for the limited window that we can go. I wish I can be flexible about it





DisneyLove2015 said:


> In the article it recommended lining up at 9 even with the FTF package... Is that really true!?  And do they have a kids area this year?



I read it as check in for the package/line up for lanyard at 9am, parade at 10am.....


----------



## yulilin3

JenStemp said:


> Does anyone know if they are honoring the Disney Visa Card discount for Jedi Mickey's at H&V?


yes they are, I made the mistake of making mine for Mother's Day and it was a blocked out day. Just make sure to read the dates in the small print. They don't say anything about special meals.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We paid with our Disney Visa - I asked and was told no. I'd personally wait for more reports, as I do for most things. Possible that we got wrong info.


Did a manager come out after you asked? I did during Mother's day and insisted with the waitress, she called a manager and she came by and said that that day was blocked out.


----------



## yulilin3

here's the fine print from Disney Chase
_*;Disney’s Hollywood Studios®: The Hollywood Brown Derby (see restrictions) and Hollywood & Vine (see restrictions); and Epcot®: Biergarten Restaurant (see restrictions). For locations where it is noted to see restrictions, the discount does not apply to the following dates: 11/27/14, 12/24/14, 12/25/14, 12/31/14, 1/1/15, 2/14/15, 4/5/15, 5/10/15 and 7/4/15. Subject to restaurant operating hours and closures. Offer and offer elements including, but not limited to, participating locations, are subject to availability and additional restrictions, and may change or be canceled without notice. Not valid in combination with other offers, discounts or promotions. Separate admission may be required. Discount is for personal use only and may not be transferred or resold.*_
I guess they can say that it's a special event dinning and not be allowed but last year people that persisted got their discount


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Did a manager come out after you asked? I did during Mother's day and insisted with the waitress, she called a manager and she came by and said that that day was blocked out.


No, I didn't press for it - maybe I should have. I think I had magic shots and lining up for Chewbacca in my head and just took no for an answer!!


----------



## yulilin3

Don't remember who was asking about kids being left alone.
Kids 7 years and older can ride any attraction by themselves
Kids under 7 need to ride with someone who is 14 and over
So for example a kid that is 9 can ride alone but not able to ride with someone under 7 by themselves, that does make sense?


----------



## yulilin3

anyone at the resorts been able to snag a SWW 2 map?


----------



## RedM94

*ADR Cancelation 
*
I have an ADR for May 29th at 50's prime time for 5:05.  If you want to coordinate, please let me know.  I am not a big face book person, so if anyone wants to post this to that thread, please let me know.


----------



## lvstitch

RedM94 said:


> @lvstitch
> 
> Yes, the old Disney hangover is tough to shake.  You are my son's favorite on this thread as he loves Stitch also.
> 
> Did you do the Obi Wan show after the tour ended?  If so, did you have the same reserved seating as the earlier shows?  Also did you go back to Darth's Mall during any of your breaks?  If yes, did you get the same VIP access?
> 
> Hmm, Yankees fan?  Are you from the NE also?



No we didn't go back to the 7pm show but they told us we could go in through same entrance as long as we kept our VIP lanyard on. No on the Mall too (we took a 2 hour break) so sorry couldn't help on either.  

We are originally from New York.  

This was my favorite purchase of the trip


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Just an FYI both the MDE app AND the site seem to be having issues. I about had a heart attack when I went to go and try to copy my FP's for my friends and he only thing showing was my June 13th ADR for Rebel Lounge. If they had lost my FP's for this weekend and Frank OZ FP Disney would have been getting a not so friendly personal visit.

On a side note I'm in need of a TSMM FP for this Satuday the 23rd around 4:25-5:10 if anyone has one that doesn't need it please let me know. And I'm still looking for a Rebel Lounge for 4 that night as well. 

Otherwise no matter what I'm looking forward to seeing more of y'all this coming weekend.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

DisneyLove2015 said:


> In the article it recommended lining up at 9 even with the FTF package... Is that really true!?  And do they have a kids area this year?


 
If you want to be standing right at the rope or directly behind the kids' area or wheelchair area so that there isn't anyone standing in front of you (if you are standing behind the wheelchairs then you will be standing behind the first row of standees who are accompanying the wheelchair users) then you need to get into the entry line as soon as possible. Having the package doesn't mean you won't need to wait, just that you would be waiting less time than you would if you had to stake out a curbside spot in the shade without the package. There isn't space for everyone to be right up next to the rope.

You can pick up your credential and then leave until they let the line go in at 10 AM, but if you do that, you will not be at the rope and may be two or three persons back.

Yes, there's a kids' seating area, on Saturday they were letting parents in there too, but everyone in it had to stay sitting on the ground.


----------



## Teamanderson

I've been hiding these in my husbands closet for months to give to the boys. Almost time to break them out! Weekend IV is near! They even sound like R2!


----------



## Teamanderson

Me and my 5 year old made these. Yes, there are a lot of goof ups and no where need perfection..it is already driving me nuts when I see the mistakes lol but it was a fun thing to do with him on a day home with nothing to do. He enjoyed it and I don't think he did a bad job at all for age 5! Dog already got a hold of Chewie though!!! Ahhhh!! My 2 year old gave it to her and of course then I found shavings of Chewie everywhere! Tears!!!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Teamanderson said:


> Me and my 5 year old made these. Yes, there are a lot of goof ups and no where need perfection..it is already driving me nuts when I see the mistakes lol but it was a fun thing to do with him on a day home with nothing to do. He enjoyed it and I don't think he did a bad job at all for age 5! Dog already got a hold of Chewie though!!! Ahhhh!! My 2 year old gave it to her and of course then I found shavings of Chewie everywhere! Tears!!! View attachment 98011



Those are very good! He did better than I would have done and I'm 32!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

got home late last night - missing SWW and Disney already but it was nice to sleep in our own beds!

Got up bright and early this morning to take DH to work and for DD and I to pick up the animals (3 cats, 2 dogs) from my parent's house.  2 cats hid (typical they don't like riding in their crates) - so took one home and the dogs will go back for the other 2 later today (they'll be hungry by then...)

Anyway get the cat home and let him out of his carrier; unload the dogs, dog crate, toys, food etc. from the car - then I went upstairs to start some laundry (always a priority)....I hear the cat making this kind of yowling noise - like nothing I've ever heard before.  I find him on the floor in obvious distress.  Grab the credit card, pick up the cat - put him back in the carrier and call the vet to let them know we are coming in for an emergency visit....cat died on the way to the vet.....I know not what  you all wanted to read but I had to get it out.  Vet says he probably threw a clot.  Poor kitty (his name was Bullseye after the horse in Toy Story) - he was the one that had the abcess ($$$$) right before our trip.  So glad we got him from my parents house but SO sad. 

I have to catch up on posts at some point - I miss you all and hope that everyone going this weekend has a great time.

I did talk to a manager type person at DHS regarding the SWW rotating character line situation and he seemed to understand my points.  I'm also going to send in an e-mail when I get it together.


----------



## leholcomb

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> got home late last night - missing SWW and Disney already but it was nice to sleep in our own beds!
> 
> Got up bright and early this morning to take DH to work and for DD and I to pick up the animals (3 cats, 2 dogs) from my parent's house.  2 cats hid (typical they don't like riding in their crates) - so took one home and the dogs will go back for the other 2 later today (they'll be hungry by then...)
> 
> Anyway get the cat home and let him out of his carrier; unload the dogs, dog crate, toys, food etc. from the car - then I went upstairs to start some laundry (always a priority)....I hear the cat making this kind of yowling noise - like nothing I've ever heard before.  I find him on the floor in obvious distress.  Grab the credit card, pick up the cat - put him back in the carrier and call the vet to let them know we are coming in for an emergency visit....cat died on the way to the vet.....I know not what  you all wanted to read but I had to get it out.  Vet says he probably threw a clot.  Poor kitty (his name was Bullseye after the horse in Toy Story) - he was the one that had the abcess ($$$$) right before our trip.  So glad we got him from my parents house but SO sad.
> 
> I have to catch up on posts at some point - I miss you all and hope that everyone going this weekend has a great time.
> 
> I did talk to a manager type person at DHS regarding the SWW rotating character line situation and he seemed to understand my points.  I'm also going to send in an e-mail when I get it together.



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## RedM94

lvstitch said:


> No we didn't go back to the 7pm show but they told us we could go in through same entrance as long as we kept our VIP lanyard on. No on the Mall too (we took a 2 hour break) so sorry couldn't help on either.
> 
> We are originally from New York.
> 
> This was my favorite purchase of the trip
> View attachment 97951


 
@lvstitch

Thank you for your reply.


lvstitch said:


> No we didn't go back to the 7pm show but they told us we could go in through same entrance as long as we kept our VIP lanyard on. No on the Mall too (we took a 2 hour break) so sorry couldn't help on either.
> 
> We are originally from New York.
> 
> This was my favorite purchase of the trip
> View attachment 97951


 
@lvstitch 

Thank you again for your replies. I saw the Stitch Yoda and immediately said it is a must have.  I have not shown it to my son, just in case it sells out before we are there. 
I think most of my questions have been answered.  The only question I have is about the perceived added value of doing the VIP over the DPP and if it is worth the extra money.  Unfortunately that is how my accountant brain is wired. 

Last year we did the FTF which was only parade viewing and firework dessert party for the same reason we are doing the VIP tour this year.  I am just trying to maximize our day by minimizing the amount of time spent waiting in lines.  The attendance and lines continue to grow along with the popularity of SWW.  The reduced price and discount offered on the VIP plan has made it much more appealing this year. 
All things the same, would you do it again next year?


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> got home late last night - missing SWW and Disney already but it was nice to sleep in our own beds!
> 
> Got up bright and early this morning to take DH to work and for DD and I to pick up the animals (3 cats, 2 dogs) from my parent's house.  2 cats hid (typical they don't like riding in their crates) - so took one home and the dogs will go back for the other 2 later today (they'll be hungry by then...)
> 
> Anyway get the cat home and let him out of his carrier; unload the dogs, dog crate, toys, food etc. from the car - then I went upstairs to start some laundry (always a priority)....I hear the cat making this kind of yowling noise - like nothing I've ever heard before.  I find him on the floor in obvious distress.  Grab the credit card, pick up the cat - put him back in the carrier and call the vet to let them know we are coming in for an emergency visit....cat died on the way to the vet.....I know not what  you all wanted to read but I had to get it out.  Vet says he probably threw a clot.  Poor kitty (his name was Bullseye after the horse in Toy Story) - he was the one that had the abcess ($$$$) right before our trip.  So glad we got him from my parents house but SO sad.
> 
> I have to catch up on posts at some point - I miss you all and hope that everyone going this weekend has a great time.
> 
> I did talk to a manager type person at DHS regarding the SWW rotating character line situation and he seemed to understand my points.  I'm also going to send in an e-mail when I get it together.


I am so sorry about Bullseye


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

@Good Morning Dewdrop I am so terribly sorry to hear about Bullseye sending hugs your way


----------



## lvstitch

RedM94 said:


> @lvstitch
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> 
> @lvstitch
> 
> Thank you again for your replies. I saw the Stitch Yoda and immediately said it is a must have.  I have not shown it to my son, just in case it sells out before we are there.
> I think most of my questions have been answered.  The only question I have is about the perceived added value of doing the VIP over the DPP and if it is worth the extra money.  Unfortunately that is how my accountant brain is wired.
> 
> Last year we did the FTF which was only parade viewing and firework dessert party for the same reason we are doing the VIP tour this year.  I am just trying to maximize our day by minimizing the amount of time spent waiting in lines.  The attendance and lines continue to grow along with the popularity of SWW.  The reduced price and discount offered on the VIP plan has made it much more appealing this year.
> All things the same, would you do it again next year?



I felt it was worth it because we did more than we would have ever done if we were on our own (those frozen towels make it worth it by itself).  I really liked the fact that we were able to wait in air conditioning until about 15 minutes before the parade too.  Our tour guides were amazing (especially Eddy) he gave us lots of facts about the rides and also pointed out hidden mickeys. We loved it so much, next time we go back, we'll be doing it for Food and Wine Festival.


----------



## Wendydagny

How crowded was the wheelchair area for the premium package? I know @yulilin3 reported that it was not crowded for DPP but no one has commented on PP.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

@Good Morning Dewdrop So sorry to hear about your kitty


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Chairs/scooters were lined up all the way across it with no extra space for more. I can't say if anybody came in with a chair/scooter late and then couldn't fit into the area.


----------



## Monykalyn

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> got home late last night - missing SWW and Disney already but it was nice to sleep in our own beds!
> 
> Got up bright and early this morning to take DH to work and for DD and I to pick up the animals (3 cats, 2 dogs) from my parent's house.  2 cats hid (typical they don't like riding in their crates) - so took one home and the dogs will go back for the other 2 later today (they'll be hungry by then...)
> 
> Anyway get the cat home and let him out of his carrier; unload the dogs, dog crate, toys, food etc. from the car - then I went upstairs to start some laundry (always a priority)....I hear the cat making this kind of yowling noise - like nothing I've ever heard before.  I find him on the floor in obvious distress.  Grab the credit card, pick up the cat - put him back in the carrier and call the vet to let them know we are coming in for an emergency visit....cat died on the way to the vet.....I know not what  you all wanted to read but I had to get it out.  Vet says he probably threw a clot.  Poor kitty (his name was Bullseye after the horse in Toy Story) - he was the one that had the abcess ($$$$) right before our trip.  So glad we got him from my parents house but SO sad.
> 
> I have to catch up on posts at some point - I miss you all and hope that everyone going this weekend has a great time.
> 
> I did talk to a manager type person at DHS regarding the SWW rotating character line situation and he seemed to understand my points.  I'm also going to send in an e-mail when I get it together.


OMG so sorry for your loss!!!  Our first dog passed away while we were on a trip many years ago (he was older) but I still don't think DH has gotten over it. (he was boarded at a wonderful place that really loved dogs-I think they were just as upset!)  Hope the rest of the week/month goes better for your family


----------



## sophy1996

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Anyway get the cat home and let him out of his carrier; unload the dogs, dog crate, toys, food etc. from the car - then I went upstairs to start some laundry (always a priority)....I hear the cat making this kind of yowling noise - like nothing I've ever heard before.  I find him on the floor in obvious distress.  Grab the credit card, pick up the cat - put him back in the carrier and call the vet to let them know we are coming in for an emergency visit....cat died on the way to the vet.....I know not what  you all wanted to read but I had to get it out.  Vet says he probably threw a clot.  Poor kitty (his name was Bullseye after the horse in Toy Story) - he was the one that had the abcess ($$$$) right before our trip.  So glad we got him from my parents house but SO sad.



I am so very sorry about Bullseye.  We recently lost a kitty under similar circumstances.  It's tough when they go so quickly.


----------



## yulilin3

Wendydagny said:


> How crowded was the wheelchair area for the premium package? I know @yulilin3 reported that it was not crowded for DPP but no one has commented on PP.


it looks pretty packed to me


----------



## pmaurer74

pookadoo77 said:


> http://www.mousesteps.com/dining-ma...-day-at-star-wars-weekends-day-1-photos-video
> 
> a great review of the Premium Feel the Force package..... They do say they are still needing a pair of Oz fastpasses, didn't someone on here say they had some extras?
> 
> Maybe someone could contact them, I really appreciate their detailed review, set my mind at ease on our package being ok for us!




This is very helpful. For those that have gone this year. I have some questions for the FtF package:

1: what time to sign in?
2: is the parade are in the shade?
3: I already have FP for the Stars of the Saga, should I change my FP and sign up for this with the package or would I risk getting a seat if I change my FP?


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> This is very helpful. For those that have gone this year. I have some questions for the FtF package:
> 
> 1: what time to sign in?
> 2: is the parade are in the shade?
> 3: I already have FP for the Stars of the Saga, should I change my FP and sign up for this with the package or would I risk getting a seat if I change my FP?


I'll comment and 2 and 3
2.- most of the area is shaded. The more to the right of the area you go the better shade
3.- I would keep SotS fp if it's important to watch the show. There's no guarantee that you will get it from the package. You can get a fp for another SWW show. As of right now all the shows during SWW are booked up for fp, a couple of Rebel shows are still available but that's it


----------



## lovethattink

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> got home late last night - missing SWW and Disney already but it was nice to sleep in our own beds!
> 
> Got up bright and early this morning to take DH to work and for DD and I to pick up the animals (3 cats, 2 dogs) from my parent's house.  2 cats hid (typical they don't like riding in their crates) - so took one home and the dogs will go back for the other 2 later today (they'll be hungry by then...)
> 
> Anyway get the cat home and let him out of his carrier; unload the dogs, dog crate, toys, food etc. from the car - then I went upstairs to start some laundry (always a priority)....I hear the cat making this kind of yowling noise - like nothing I've ever heard before.  I find him on the floor in obvious distress.  Grab the credit card, pick up the cat - put him back in the carrier and call the vet to let them know we are coming in for an emergency visit....cat died on the way to the vet.....I know not what  you all wanted to read but I had to get it out.  Vet says he probably threw a clot.  Poor kitty (his name was Bullseye after the horse in Toy Story) - he was the one that had the abcess ($$$$) right before our trip.  So glad we got him from my parents house but SO sad.
> 
> I have to catch up on posts at some point - I miss you all and hope that everyone going this weekend has a great time.
> 
> I did talk to a manager type person at DHS regarding the SWW rotating character line situation and he seemed to understand my points.  I'm also going to send in an e-mail when I get it together.



So sorry to hear about the loss of your fur baby. 

I'm glad you said something to a manager.  Probably a good idea to write something too.

It was nice meeting you and your wonderful family.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Keep your Stars of the Saga. If you don't get there to check in early enough, you won't get it for the package. Especially if you have a larger party. If you do manage to get it for the package you can release your fastpasses. There probably won't be much available to replace them with though.

I was there just after 9 AM and could pick up my credential and choose a show at that time. I do not know how many spaces there were for each show or how many were left or how many guests had checked in ahead of me. There were a couple folks parked on a bench to start the entry line.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

@Good Morning Dewdrop
sorry about Bullseye


----------



## boiledpeanut

Alright. I have moved my reservations around and we are doing SWW on FRIDAY!! I have a Sci Fi reservation at 10:50 but I totally forgot about the parade.  Thought we could try walk up at opening.

We are also going to try and get the kids signed up for JTA. Which they have never done.
Suggestions on how to go about splitting up at opening? Can we do that if my husband goes over to Sci-Fi about a reservation? Worried about signing up at the same time and ending up with a conlict. FP's I could always re-arrange if I needed to.

Also, is there Fantasmic AND the SW fireworks show those nights????

Thanks y'all. Off to drive across town and try to find some SW tshirts we can wear. This last minute stuff is killing me!


----------



## Wendydagny

What time did they open the line into the parade viewing? 

I just snagged an 8:20 Star Wars dine in breakfast, thinking it would be fine to go from there to package check in. But now I'm worried that I will be too late and dd won't have a spot where she can see from her wheelchair, and it's not a realistic option to have her move to the ground in the kids section. 

Am I just letting trip jitters get the better of me? Is this timing realistic?


----------



## tigger1972

JenStemp said:


> Does anyone know if they are honoring the Disney Visa Card discount for Jedi Mickey's at H&V?



I do not believe that they are offering any discounts for SWW special meals. We tried TiW at Jedi Mickey and Rebel Hangar Lounge and were told these meals are "Popups" where the discount unfortunately is not offered. I can only assume this applies to other discounts as well.


----------



## coluk003

Something I thought of as I read the review from the other page. Looking at my ftf package my name is the only one they have listed, and actually now that I try to remember, it was the only name they took, will that be a problem for someone in my group to pick up? I'm assuming knowing my name and confirmation number would work. After my job interview this afternoon I'll call and ask but curious if anyone sees all the members names on the mdx site


----------



## yulilin3

boiledpeanut said:


> Alright. I have moved my reservations around and we are doing SWW on FRIDAY!! I have a Sci Fi reservation at 10:50 but I totally forgot about the parade.  Thought we could try walk up at opening.
> 
> We are also going to try and get the kids signed up for JTA. Which they have never done.
> Suggestions on how to go about splitting up at opening? Can we do that if my husband goes over to Sci-Fi about a reservation? Worried about signing up at the same time and ending up with a conlict. FP's I could always re-arrange if I needed to.
> 
> Also, is there Fantasmic AND the SW fireworks show those nights????
> 
> Thanks y'all. Off to drive across town and try to find some SW tshirts we can wear. This last minute stuff is killing me!


Split up. An adult with JTA kids go to sign up and the other goes to Sci Fi and try and get a walk up. Be at the entrance to DHS no later than 7am and stay on the left side of the street for JTA sign ups
F! is presented 2 times each night of SWW. If you want to do both watch the fireworks and then go to the second F! (10:30pm) you'll have enough time to make it, the second show never fills up completely


----------



## yulilin3

tigger1972 said:


> I do not believe that they are offering any discounts for SWW special meals. We tried TiW at Jedi Mickey and Rebel Hangar Lounge and were told these meals are "Popups" where the discount unfortunately is not offered. I can only assume this applies to other discounts as well.


TiW is not allowed but the Disney Visa card is at H&V, I posted the wording from the site a couple of pages back. Same thing happened last year


----------



## yulilin3

Wendydagny said:


> What time did they open the line into the parade viewing?
> 
> I just snagged an 8:20 Star Wars dine in breakfast, thinking it would be fine to go from there to package check in. But now I'm worried that I will be too late and dd won't have a spot where she can see from her wheelchair, and it's not a realistic option to have her move to the ground in the kids section.
> 
> Am I just letting trip jitters get the better of me? Is this timing realistic?


they open the area to go inside at 10am. Breakfast will last about an hour, try and check in earlier


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Just one person from the group can pick the credentials for the Premium, right?


----------



## tigger1972

yulilin3 said:


> TiW is not allowed but the Disney Visa card is at H&V



Oh well. I guess we'll remember that for next year. How much is the Disney Visa card discount?


----------



## yulilin3

tigger1972 said:


> Oh well. I guess we'll remember that for next year. How much is the Disney Visa card discount?


10%


----------



## yulilin3

It's item 8 on here https://disneyrewards.com/vacation-perks/
_Disney’s Hollywood Studios_®: The Hollywood Brown Derby (see restrictions) and Hollywood & Vine (see restrictions); and _Epcot_®: Biergarten Restaurant (see restrictions). For locations where it is noted to see restrictions, the discount does not apply to the following dates: 11/27/14, 12/24/14, 12/25/14, 12/31/14, 1/1/15, 2/14/15, 4/5/15, 5/10/15 and 7/4/15. Subject to restaurant operating hours and closures. Offer and offer elements including, but not limited to, participating locations, are subject to availability and additional restrictions, and may change or be canceled without notice. Not valid in combination with other offers, discounts or promotions. Separate admission may be required. Discount is for personal use only and may not be transferred or resold.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> @MickeyMinnieMom Thank you so much for the detailed report, I'm sure it'll help others make a more informed decision in the future


I also should have said to feel free to link to it in your first post IF you think that would be useful at all.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I also should have said to feel free to link to it in your first post IF you think that would be useful at all.


I forgot to ask for permission...sort of already did


----------



## tigger1972

boiledpeanut said:


> Alright. I have moved my reservations around and we are doing SWW on FRIDAY!!



How exciting! I don't have answers to all of your questions but...



boiledpeanut said:


> Is there Fantasmic AND the SW fireworks show those nights????



... it does appear that there are 9pm and 10:30pm Fantasmic showings every night of SWW. For us, there was a fairly steady rush for Fantasmic right after the SW fireworks. I did notice that 95% of people were flowing through the FP side for the 10:30 Fantasmic.  We got seats in the center Mickey section Sunday night, and I'd say the entire place was 60% full tops. Overall one of the most pleasant Fantasmic experiences we've ever had!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I forgot to ask for permission...sort of already did


LOL!!  Awesome - good!!  

ETA: I feel like I'm famous now...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

@Good Morning Dewdrop Sorry about Bullseye.


----------



## jennab113

I'm so sorry about Bullseye @Good Morning Dewdrop


----------



## Felipe4

I'm so sorry about Bullseye, @Good Morning Dewdrop. Losing furbabies is always a hard time.


----------



## yulilin3

_DISer Strike Back...here's your schedule. The only thing we don't have confirmed are the autograph Sessions for Warwick, Silas and Vanessa. I'm going to go ahead and write the tentative times for Vanessa and Silas based on weekend I. Warwick is a bit more of a challenge to figure out since he has a show of his own_

_Park opens at 7:30 am. Rope Drops at 7:45am_

_GMR closes at 8pm due to fireworks fall out_

_TSMM closes at 8:15 pm due to fireworks fall out_

_Fantasmic! At 9pm and 10:30pm

Weekend II: May 22-24_
*James Arnold Taylor (not signing)*
*Warwick Davis*: Wald, Wicket W. Warrick (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_;_Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_)Autograph Sessions (tentative 1pm and 2:15pm)
*Silas Carson*: Ki-Adi-Mundi, Nute Gunray (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_;_Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_;_Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith_)Autograph Sessions (tentative 1pm, 2:15pm and 4:50pm)
*Vanessa Marshall*: Hera Syndulla (_Star Wars Rebels_)Autograph Sessions (tentative 3pm and 5 pm)
*Ashley Eckstein*(Voice of Ahsoka Tano –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars_) Autograph session 12:45pm-2:15pm

Giving priority to Silas Carson, arrive by 5am. Second Warwick Davis since he has 2 weekends locals will split up. Arrive around 5:30am. Vanessa Marshall arrive no later than 6am. Ashley same as weekend 1
Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am

Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
Ewok Tale My Short Story 5:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
PMC kids edition 12:15pm and 4:15pm sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC featuring Sabine and Ezra)
2:30pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM
DJ Lobot Dance Party 7 pm

Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm


----------



## yulilin3

Remember about our meets
Saturday at ABC Commissary as you go thru the main entrance make a right and I try to get tables in the back. If you plan on having lunch here, go as fast as possible the line goes all the way out the door after the parade. I'll be there from 11:30am until around 12:30pm
Echo Lake ledge across from 50s Prime Time. I'll be there around 8pm all the way until the end of fireworks
Sunday at ABC Commissary as you go thru the main entrance make a right and I try to get tables in the back. If you plan on having lunch here, go as fast as possible the line goes all the way out the door after the parade. I'll be there from 11:30am until around 12:30pm
*SWW II - May 22, 23, 24
Garrison: DISers Strike Back*

@@yulilin3 - 23, 24 (RH)
@@The Sunrise Student - 22, 23 (SciFi, FTF DP), 24
@@ebtbmom - 24
@@lovethattink - 22, 23, 24
@@msmama - 22 (SciFi), 23 (RH)
@@JaimeA - 23, 24 (SciFi)
@@ConnieB - 22, 23, 24
@@xxpunkstar6xx - 22 (FTF) [May 25 (SciFi, RH)]
@@The Fans - 22 (H&V)
@@xApril - 22, 23
@@jar - 22, 23, 24
@@AriesAriel -23, 24
@@bperk3 - 24 (H&V)
@@stardam - 22, 23, 24
@@PiperGirlInWondrland - 22, 23 (FTF DP), 24
@@dmband - 22, 23, 24
@@MunchkinandSugarBear - 22, 23, 24
@@Greenfairy - 22, 23, 24
@@jillmc40 - 22 (SciFi), 23 (H&V), 24
@@Cshel85 - 22, 23, 24
@@volfan1978 - 22, 23, 24
@@dkfajr1 - 22 (FTF), 23 (RH), 24 [May 25 (SciFi)]
@@sairell - 22 [May 21 (SciFi, H&V)]
@@Brandiwlf - 22 (SciFi, H&V, RH)
@@Nello - 23, 24
@@Nhebron - 23, 24
@@Pygmypuff07 - 22, 23, 24 [May 25 (SciFi)]
@@ArielRae - 23
@@williamscm3 - 22 (SciFi, FTF), 24 (H&V)
@@Mommy2TwoMickeys - 22
@@jennab113 - 23
@@drlaurafsu - 22, 24 (FTF) [May 21 (SciFi)]
@@Dugette - 23 (FTF DP, RH), 24 (H&V)
@@mykidsrqts - 22, 23, 24 [May 21 (H&V)]
@@JessP81 - 22 (FTF) [May 20 (SciFi), (H&V)]
@@gretchnh - 22
@@slaveone - 23
@@AdamsPrincess - 23, 24 (H&V)
@@wlogarbo - 23, 24 [May 27 (H&V)]
@@mrscoachtravis - 22, 23, 24
@@R2D2 - 22, 23, 24
@@Phelpsie70 - 22, 24 (FTF)
@@alafond83 - 22 (SciFi, RH)
@@ethanwa - 23 (FTF DP)
@@JayLeeJay - 23 (FTF DP), 24 (SciFi, H&V, RH)
@@Dave Tis - 22 (FTF DP)
@@inkedupmomma - 22
@@AngiTN - 23 (H&V), 24 (FTF DP, RH)
@@ogalban - 22 (SciFi, FTF DP), 23, 24
@@delmar411 - 22, 23
@@aggiejnny - 22 (SciFi)
@@Cynister - 24 (VIP) [May 21 (H&V), 25 (SciFi)]
@@FoolishMortal82 - 24 (FTF, RH) [May 20 (H&V), 26 (SciFi)]
@@teeveejunkee - 23
@@TXMemaw - 22 (RH), 23 (H&V), 24 (VIP)
@@MissTiss - 23 (SciFi, RH), 24 (H&V)
@@Wendydagny - 23 ( FTF, RH)
@@NebrMom - 23
@@OhioStateBuckeye - 22, 23, 24
@@ginmcgin - 22 (FTF DP), 23, 24
@@7dustya - 22, 23 (H&V, RH)
@@jeanneg4of4 - 22, 23 (H&V), 24


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

@Good Morning Dewdrop  so sorry to hear about your bullseye 

We had to put our cat Toulouse, the one in my avatar, to sleep a month ago and it was very difficult, I feel your pain.


----------



## Metz172

yulilin3 said:


> selling them for $35 on EBay, I just checked


People are paying $35 for that?


----------



## tigger1972

Metz172 said:


> People are paying $35 for that?


That's exactly what I said. Personally, if I am going to wear a hat, I prefer it offer me a little actual protection, but that's just me.


----------



## Barbara C

I'm so sorry about Bullseye @Good Morning Dewdrop


----------



## Barbara C

We've leave exactly one week from today and I'm starting to get nervous.  We are going to Cape Cod for this holiday weekend which means I'll need to do all laundry and pack on Tuesday since we won't get home until very late on Monday night - and somehow I have to manage to go to work on Tuesday and Wednesday next week!  It's all good though and I'm more excited than nervous.  My boys are beyond excited and each night we talk about all the fun things we're going to do while we're there.  We'll be at SWW for all 3 days next weekend - Fri-Sun.  YAY!!!


----------



## Mrs D

I need opinions from those who have seen the shows. 
Which show would appeal to a 9 year old boy more; Stars of the Saga or Obi Wan & Beyond?
We will be there for Wknd 4 and have the DPP. Visit to the Maul is a must do (we'll be running over after our 4pm RH). 
If we have time to do one more show, which of the two would you all recommend?


----------



## yulilin3

Mrs D said:


> I need opinions from those who have seen the shows.
> Which show would appeal to a 9 year old boy more; Stars of the Saga or Obi Wan & Beyond?
> We will be there for Wknd 4 and have the DPP. Visit to the Maul is a must do (we'll be running over after our 4pm RH).
> If we have time to do one more show, which of the two would you all recommend?


I would say Rebels but that's not an option...from the 2 I would say Obi Wan and Beyond because he'll be able to see Ray Park at VttM and Peter Mayhew is a great guest but not as entertaining.


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> We've leave exactly one week from today and I'm starting to get nervous.  We are going to Cape Cod for this holiday weekend which means I'll need to do all laundry and pack on Tuesday since we won't get home until very late on Monday night - and somehow I have to manage to go to work on Tuesday and Wednesday next week!  It's all good though and I'm more excited than nervous.  My boys are beyond excited and each night we talk about all the fun things we're going to do while we're there.  We'll be at SWW for all 3 days next weekend - Fri-Sun.  YAY!!!


Can't wait to meet you and thank you in person


----------



## Cynister

I know they did Darth Donald at the Animation Academy during SWW I, does anyone have any insight if there will another SW character offering for it this week? Any chance they'd be doing it on Thursday or would it only be on Sat/Sun? Do they only do them at certain times?


----------



## mesaboy2

I'm in the market for an X-Wing glow cube if anyone's there on the 29th (and they are still available).  I didn't book RH but I might try a walk-up.


----------



## Barbara C

yulilin3 said:


> Can't wait to meet you and thank you in person



Thanks!!  I forgot to add that we have a lot of fun stuff lined up because of Yulilin and this thread


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> I know they did Darth Donald at the Animation Academy during SWW I, does anyone have any insight if there will another SW character offering for it this week? Any chance they'd be doing it on Thursday or would it only be on Sat/Sun? Do they only do them at certain times?


I think the person that posted said they do Darth Donald every hour, so one session will be DD and then regular character then DD...not sure if they do it during the week.
I haven't heard of any other SW characters but you can ask at the podium to the Animation class


----------



## tylerbeachclub#1fan

First time posting on this thread. My girlfriend and I are going to the third weekend and have ftf package for May 29th. We are so excited and cant wait. I just have one question and i would really appreciate the help. I have a reservation for rebel lounge at 8:10 on may 29th and reading the thread it seems the dessert party starts at 8:45pm. Do you guys think its possible to do the rebel lounge and still make it for the dessert party? We are willing to cancel the reservation for rebel lounge but we are hearing its amazing from you guys and so it would be terrible to miss out on it.


----------



## tigger1972

A suggestion for those wishing to collect and trade AP posters: Considering buying the SWW poster which comes in a hard poster tubing container.






Either that or bring a mailing tube. As others have mentioned, this past Sunday the skies opened and we got dumped on pretty significantly. Not only did this delay the parade by 15 minutes or so, but it likely soaked everyone's AP posters. 






Thankfully I had bought this SWW poster not just for DS's bedroom, but also for the purpose of keeping our AP posters safe and dry. The AP posters went straight into this container after we procured them. I'd think the humidity alone (not to mention being placed in one's bag/stroller) could transform an AP poster from Mint to Acceptable over the course of a day at SWW.


----------



## JennStars9

I'm sorry for your loss @Good Morning Dewdrop


----------



## yulilin3

tylerbeachclub#1fan said:


> First time posting on this thread. My girlfriend and I are going to the third weekend and have ftf package for May 29th. We are so excited and cant wait. I just have one question and i would really appreciate the help. I have a reservation for rebel lounge at 8:10 on may 29th and reading the thread it seems the dessert party starts at 8:45pm. Do you guys think its possible to do the rebel lounge and still make it for the dessert party? We are willing to cancel the reservation for rebel lounge but we are hearing its amazing from you guys and so it would be terrible to miss out on it.


You won't miss the dessert party, just part of it. They leave the desserts and drinks out until the fireworks start, so they will be out until 9:30pm. The are opens around 8:30pm so you would miss some of it. Is there no way you can do Rebel Hangar another day? During the weekday maybe?
The reports from RH is that characters walk around until about 7ish, then only a Jawa comes out, not sure how important characters are to you.
EDIT TO ADD: Reports from weekend I say that the service got increasingly slower as the evening progressed. Maybe it's something they will fix for weekend II and on. It looks like there was a lack of wait staff


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm in the market for an X-Wing glow cube if anyone's there on the 29th (and they are still available).  I didn't book RH but I might try a walk-up.


private message me Monday...I should have one, or two


----------



## yulilin3

@mesaboy2 I think I might swing by DHS on the 29th. It'll be in the evening though, around 6pm.


----------



## jennab113

Cynister said:


> I know they did Darth Donald at the Animation Academy during SWW I, does anyone have any insight if there will another SW character offering for it this week? Any chance they'd be doing it on Thursday or would it only be on Sat/Sun? Do they only do them at certain times?


I did AA again Saturday morning, and if I remember correctly, someone asked about Star Wars characters and was told that Donald was the only one they do and only certain people do him.  The woman leading the class that time didn't do him, so we did Baymax instead.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cynister said:


> I know they did Darth Donald at the Animation Academy during SWW I, does anyone have any insight if there will another SW character offering for it this week? Any chance they'd be doing it on Thursday or would it only be on Sat/Sun? Do they only do them at certain times?



I don't think they'd do any other sw character.  Mickey Minnie and goofy don't really have anything on their faces that would make them their sw counterparts, except maybe Minnie's ear buns, so you'd just be drawing the regular characters.  If that makes sense.


----------



## JayLeeJay

Did anyone see any character reports from Rebel Hangar for Tuesday? I believe the report from Monday showed Chewie was there. My boyfriend and I have a reservation for Thursday night and would love it if we could get a picture with Chewie out of the way before the weekend. We have these shirts





that we are planning on wearing Saturday when we will try to meet Chewie first thing in the morning. I think I'm going to have us change into these before our RH reservation just in case. Our reservation isn't until 7:15 and it seemed like characters were pretty much done by that time over the weekend??

I will also probably be wearing one of these shirts Sunday.




My boyfriend will have another SW/Disney shirt as well, but he doesn't plan outfits like I do. If you see us, say hi. I'm hopeful we will make at least one of the lunch/firework meets.


----------



## tylerbeachclub#1fan

yulilin3 said:


> You won't miss the dessert party, just part of it. They leave the desserts and drinks out until the fireworks start, so they will be out until 9:30pm. The are opens around 8:30pm so you would miss some of it. Is there no way you can do Rebel Hangar another day? During the weekday maybe?
> The reports from RH is that characters walk around until about 7ish, then only a Jawa comes out, not sure how important characters are to you.


We have a reservation for the galactic breakfast so we will be seeing jawas there. We have made dining reservations for every night we are there. So thats not an option unfortunately. If we arrive late will there be tables at the dessert party available thats my only worry?


----------



## barclay

yulilin3 said:


> This year the are meeting inside the old American Idol Experience audition rooms and that's why a child needs to have an adult with them at all times (safety issues once inside) everyone going into this building needs a wristband and fp for that celebrity. Everyone needs to be in line before 6am to receive both things. Last weekend we arrived around 6:25am and the wristbands were already being distributed. If one person of your group doesn't want to meet or get an autograph they can stay outside and wait for you. Obviously if it's a child under 12 I believe, not sure on the age policy I'll get back to you on that, then they need to stay with someone over 14 years old. If you have any other questions please let me know. I know it's confusing to explain,



I think that clears it up. It all comes down to getting there early for the whole family.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## LoKiHB

LoKiHB said:


> When we were there in 2013, not only did he sign autographs, he scared the s*** out of my then 7 year old.  I have a picture of them standing together, my son looks terrified, if I can find it I'll post it.  The person that played Maul that year was incredible, and stayed completely in character.  My son walked up, and he began stalking him- seething like in Ep I, staring at him the whole time, pacing back and forth.  He then just walked right up to him and stared down at him, grabbed the autograph book from him, signed his name, pointed to the camera.  When my son turned to pose, Maul stood next to and slightly behind him, and just as the photographer was about to snap the picture, he smacked his fist into his open hand- which with the leather gloves made it LOUD.  My son jumped a good foot in the air and you can see how startled he was in the picture.  It was fantastic.




Sorry it took so long.  I couldn't find the actual photopass picture, but here is Darth Maul as he's stalking my son.  My son has no fear, but wouldn't even look at him...


----------



## yulilin3

tylerbeachclub#1fan said:


> We have a reservation for the galactic breakfast so we will be seeing jawas there. We have made dining reservations for every night we are there. So thats not an option unfortunately. If we arrive late will there be tables at the dessert party available thats my only worry?


they added more tables this year, which is why it seems more crowded, not sure if you'll find a table for yourselves but you can always ask if you can share. We've done the package 2 years and we always share a table


----------



## yulilin3

@JayLeeJay those shirts are fantastic


----------



## Beezle2

I having burning questions for the board  There might be answers already but I have to get to work..so.

Is Darth Goofy still wearing his red Mickey boxers? I am about to make 3 pairs for our H&V dinner and I wouldn't want to look silly or anything if he isn't wearing his 

And second we have Rebel Hangar reservations at 4:10 and then Oz FP= at 4:50-5:05  I think we will be at the hanger a bit before 4. Is the service pretty quick? Will we be able to eat and get over to the theatre without killing ourselves to make our FP time?


----------



## jomommy

Hello, all! Well, I'm new here (in this thread). We have had too much going on for me to keep up with all of this, but I'm trying to gather a little info.

Here's where I'm coming from:
-Going to SWW for the first time on the last weekend.
-There are 9 of us; Myself, DH, and 7 clones.
-We have a ressie for Jedi Mickey at H&V on Wednesday evening.

Here are my questions:
-Our priority is seeing characters, is there a link to a map or list for the meet and greets for this year? I can only find last years.
-Can you watch the parade on screen somewhere? With so many of us, staking out a parade spot is just not worth it.
-I don't understand anything I've read about the shopping situation. Darth Mall? Am I correct that we need to get in line for that early? Is there another good time?

Any character meeting info is VERY welcome. I've only been able to glean bits and pieces. This thread moves so fast!

TIA, everyone!


----------



## jennab113

Beezle2 said:


> I having burning questions for the board  There might be answers already but I have to get to work..so.
> 
> Is Darth Goofy still wearing his red Mickey boxers? I am about to make 3 pairs for our H&V dinner and I wouldn't want to look silly or anything if he isn't wearing his
> 
> And second we have Rebel Hangar reservations at 4:10 and then Oz FP= at 4:50-5:05  I think we will be at the hanger a bit before 4. Is the service pretty quick? Will we be able to eat and get over to the theatre without killing ourselves to make our FP time?


 Goofy wears pants now.  You could probably make it to your FP if you ask for your check right after you order, so you can get that taken care of while you eat.


----------



## yulilin3

Beezle2 said:


> I having burning questions for the board  There might be answers already but I have to get to work..so.
> 
> Is Darth Goofy still wearing his red Mickey boxers? I am about to make 3 pairs for our H&V dinner and I wouldn't want to look silly or anything if he isn't wearing his
> 
> And second we have Rebel Hangar reservations at 4:10 and then Oz FP= at 4:50-5:05  I think we will be at the hanger a bit before 4. Is the service pretty quick? Will we be able to eat and get over to the theatre without killing ourselves to make our FP time?


No he's not. They went with full black pants.
We were the first ones inside on Friday and we had our drinks and food within 10 minutes. So first thing is good, if you want to get out of there quickly


----------



## yulilin3

jomommy said:


> Hello, all! Well, I'm new here (in this thread). We have had too much going on for me to keep up with all of this, but I'm trying to gather a little info.
> 
> Here's where I'm coming from:
> -Going to SWW for the first time on the last weekend.
> -There are 9 of us; Myself, DH, and 7 clones.
> -We have a ressie for Jedi Mickey at H&V on Wednesday evening.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> -Our priority is seeing characters, is there a link to a map or list for the meet and greets for this year? I can only find last years.
> -Can you watch the parade on screen somewhere? With so many of us, staking out a parade spot is just not worth it.
> -I don't understand anything I've read about the shopping situation. Darth Mall? Am I correct that we need to get in line for that early? Is there another good time?
> 
> Any character meeting info is VERY welcome. I've only been able to glean bits and pieces. This thread moves so fast!
> 
> TIA, everyone!


@Felipe4 made an awesome map of character locations. It's on the first page.
You can watch from the jumbotron of the Hyperion Theater (Old AIE)
Best times to hit the Mall is early in the morning or late afternoon, early evening. It closes at 7:30pm
First post has a lot of information. If after reading that you have additional questions feel free to ask


----------



## Cluelyss

Beezle2 said:


> I having burning questions for the board  There might be answers already but I have to get to work..so.
> 
> Is Darth Goofy still wearing his red Mickey boxers? I am about to make 3 pairs for our H&V dinner and I wouldn't want to look silly or anything if he isn't wearing his
> 
> And second we have Rebel Hangar reservations at 4:10 and then Oz FP= at 4:50-5:05  I think we will be at the hanger a bit before 4. Is the service pretty quick? Will we be able to eat and get over to the theatre without killing ourselves to make our FP time?


Sadly, Goofy is no longer wearing his boxers. 

Depends what you plan to order at RH. Reports have been that service is fastest earliest, so you may be ok if just ordering a drink and an app.


----------



## jennab113

For the glow cubes - I know the X-wing is at Rebel Hanger.  What other glow cubes are available?  Death Star and Millennium Falcon? Where are those?


----------



## jomommy

yulilin3 said:


> @Felipe4 made an awesome map of character locations. It's on the first page.
> You can watch from the jumbotron of the Hyperion Theater (Old AIE)
> Best times to hit the Mall is early in the morning or late afternoon, early evening. It closes at 7:30pm
> First post has a lot of information. If after reading that you have additional questions feel free to ask



Thank you! 

I don't know how I missed that map. Maybe information overload...


----------



## pbb322

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> got home late last night - missing SWW and Disney already but it was nice to sleep in our own beds!
> 
> Got up bright and early this morning to take DH to work and for DD and I to pick up the animals (3 cats, 2 dogs) from my parent's house.  2 cats hid (typical they don't like riding in their crates) - so took one home and the dogs will go back for the other 2 later today (they'll be hungry by then...)
> 
> Anyway get the cat home and let him out of his carrier; unload the dogs, dog crate, toys, food etc. from the car - then I went upstairs to start some laundry (always a priority)....I hear the cat making this kind of yowling noise - like nothing I've ever heard before.  I find him on the floor in obvious distress.  Grab the credit card, pick up the cat - put him back in the carrier and call the vet to let them know we are coming in for an emergency visit....cat died on the way to the vet.....I know not what  you all wanted to read but I had to get it out.  Vet says he probably threw a clot.  Poor kitty (his name was Bullseye after the horse in Toy Story) - he was the one that had the abcess ($$$$) right before our trip.  So glad we got him from my parents house but SO sad.
> 
> I have to catch up on posts at some point - I miss you all and hope that everyone going this weekend has a great time.
> 
> I did talk to a manager type person at DHS regarding the SWW rotating character line situation and he seemed to understand my points.  I'm also going to send in an e-mail when I get it together.


so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Skywise

It's odd that Darth Goofy dropped his boxers (hah!) - Any word on why?  I'm not even sure why he was wearing the boxers to begin with but I always thought it had something to do with not wanting to scare the kids.


----------



## cvjpirate

jennab113 said:


> For the glow cubes - I know the X-wing is at Rebel Hanger.  What other glow cubes are available?  Death Star and Millennium Falcon? Where are those?



Waiting for this information as well.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jennab113 said:


> For the glow cubes - I know the X-wing is at Rebel Hanger.  What other glow cubes are available?  Death Star and Millennium Falcon? Where are those?


We saw these in lots of places -- at the drink carts all around DHS. We got some at the bar set up at the entrance to Backlot Express, and the cart next to the Chewbacca queue. I suspect the latter saw lots of activity during long wait times... 

One bartender asked which cube we wanted (falcon or Death Star), the other matched the drink pics posted at the cart, drink for cube.


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> private message me Monday...I should have one, or two


 


yulilin3 said:


> @mesaboy2 I think I might swing by DHS on the 29th. It'll be in the evening though, around 6pm.


 
Well, you're an obvious person to ask but you do enough for everyone here in my opinion and I didn't want you to make a special trip since you don't normally do Fridays.  Of course I really want all three (MF and DS too), but unless they run out by Weekend III I should be okay on those.  If you are still willing after trying to talk you out of it, I could maybe let you enjoy the beverages on me for your trouble.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> For the glow cubes - I know the X-wing is at Rebel Hanger.  What other glow cubes are available?  Death Star and Millennium Falcon? Where are those?


I actually asked for a Millenium Falcon at RH instead of the fighter on Friday.
They have both Death Star and Falcon at the bar areas around the park. I got a drink with the Death Star at the outdoor bar next to Backlot Express


----------



## tigger1972

jennab113 said:


> For the glow cubes - I know the X-wing is at Rebel Hanger.  What other glow cubes are available?  Death Star and Millennium Falcon? Where are those?


Rebel Hangar Lounge offers X-Wing, Falcon and Death Star glow cubes. We got one of each.


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> Well, you're an obvious person to ask but you do enough for everyone here in my opinion and I didn't want you to make a special trip since you don't normally do Fridays.  Of course I really want all three (MF and DS too), but unless they run out by Weekend III I should be okay on those.  If you are still willing after trying to talk you out of it, I could maybe let you enjoy the beverages on me for your trouble.


I was planning on going that Friday cause there are some other DISers that asked me if I could come. So I'll collect as many as I can and take them that day


----------



## jennab113

Thanks for the responses, everyone!  I just have to make sure I get them all.  I had a minor freak out yesterday when I couldn't find my X-wing from last week.  I thought it was either left at the hotel or thrown away.  But luckily it was just in a bag that hadn't been unpacked yet.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Thanks for the responses, everyone!  I just have to make sure I get them all.  I had a minor freak out yesterday when I couldn't find my X-wing from last week.  I thought it was either left at the hotel or thrown away.  But luckily it was just in a bag that hadn't been unpacked yet.


we collect some strange things don't we...SW glow cubes, SW cereal box poster, SW AP posters, SW maps and credentials, and gift cards and buttons...


----------



## Beezle2

yulilin3 said:


> No he's not. They went with full black pants.
> We were the first ones inside on Friday and we had our drinks and food within 10 minutes. So first thing is good, if you want to get out of there quickly


.              Well darn about the shorts! I guess we could wear ours and then act shocked that he doesn't have his. I wonder if he would play along. I don't think I could return fabric? That seems weird.


----------



## Kaschper

RookieLady said:


> Does anyone know whether Disney will allow use of the DAS cards for the shows?  There is no way one of my party can wait in the full sun for an hour, given his condition.  Alternatively, will we be drawn and quartered by a mob if the rest of us waits in the sun and he joins us at the last minute when they start letting people in?
> 
> Without getting into too much detail, an umbrella isn't going to fix our issues.  We are pretty entertaining dealing with our issues (and we do travel in summer), so we never have actually requested a card before.  But, there is no way he would make it in line for an hour for one show, much less all of them.  I have a FP for one , but they're all gone for the others.  I checked as soon as I learned about line conditions.



From my conversation with CM they said the DAS was REALLY hard to work into shows, they were not able to do it.  However I do have two suggestions.  First talk with Guest Relations earlier in the day and see if you already have a FP if there was somewhere else you could wait and come in latter.  And the second is the shows may be a little hard to hold the attention of a child with certain disabilities. One show may be worth a try but back to back may be a bit trying for some kids.  There is a lot of stand in line, wait, sit and wait again for the show to start, etc.
FYI the same problem for DAS and M&G, they are not able to do it.


----------



## yulilin3

Beezle2 said:


> .              Well darn about the shorts! I guess we could wear ours and then act shocked that he doesn't have his. I wonder if he would play along. I don't think I could return fabric? That seems weird.


we did the Jedi Mickey dinner on Mothers Day and were ready to play along with Goofy about him not having pants and when he got to us we were like "Goofy you have pants!!" and he kept miming that he remembered to put them on this time


----------



## Billabongi

Did anyone notice if the stormtrooper magic band from this years May The 4th is still available at SWW?


----------



## Cluelyss

tigger1972 said:


> Rebel Hangar Lounge offers X-Wing, Falcon and Death Star glow cubes. We got one of each.


Are the glow cubes "included" in the price of the drink, or priced separately? Specifically at RH. Wondering if I could purchase multiples with 1 drink or if I would need to purchase 3 drinks to get all 3 (not that I necessarily mind that....  )


----------



## BobaFettFan

I think goofy's pants have to deal with Disney now owning star wars.  The characters have to be portrayed in a more authentic way.  They wouldn't let Vader even do a force choke pose with me. Only pointing.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## boiledpeanut

Again, SWW newbie here. What are the best shows, things that I should try to make it to with my DH, DD9 and DD7? Right now we have SciFi and I hope to do JTA. and the parade if we can work it. We have a FP for Warwick, but i have NO IDEA which shows are interesting. Our other FP are Star Tours and maybe Great Movie. All of Toy Story was taken. I don't see us really trying to stand in a long line for autographs, etc.
Thanks again for all of the super helpful information.


----------



## yulilin3

Billabongi said:


> Did anyone notice if the stormtrooper magic band from this years May The 4th is still available at SWW?


they still had them available on Sunday..she wouldn't tell me how many



Cluelyss said:


> Are the glow cubes "included" in the price of the drink, or priced separately? Specifically at RH. Wondering if I could purchase multiples with 1 drink or if I would need to purchase 3 drinks to get all 3 (not that I necessarily mind that....  )


They come included with the drinks that are $14, you can also add them to any other drink, alcoholic or non alcoholic for $4 per glow cube. Not sure if you can buy multiples for one drink



boiledpeanut said:


> Again, SWW newbie here. What are the best shows, things that I should try to make it to with my DH, DD9 and DD7? Right now we have SciFi and I hope to do JTA. and the parade if we can work it. We have a FP for Warwick, but i have NO IDEA which shows are interesting. Our other FP are Star Tours and maybe Great Movie. All of Toy Story was taken. I don't see us really trying to stand in a long line for autographs, etc.
> Thanks again for all of the super helpful information.


What are your kids into? Do they watch the new cartoon, Rebels? or are they more of a movies kinda fan?


----------



## jennab113

Cluelyss said:


> Are the glow cubes "included" in the price of the drink, or priced separately? Specifically at RH. Wondering if I could purchase multiples with 1 drink or if I would need to purchase 3 drinks to get all 3 (not that I necessarily mind that....  )


 They aren't listed separately, but you have the option to get a drink without it and there are 2 line items on the receipt.  I imagine if you asked, you could get all three in one drink.  I think they were $5 each.


----------



## yulilin3

the ones pictured with the cubes are included in the price, the one's that are not just ask and add $4


----------



## lovethattink

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm in the market for an X-Wing glow cube if anyone's there on the 29th (and they are still available).  I didn't book RH but I might try a walk-up.



on Sunday night at 8pm, they weren't taking walk ups because they said they were full. If you do walk up, go early.



Billabongi said:


> Did anyone notice if the stormtrooper magic band from this years May The 4th is still available at SWW?



The one day at Darth's Mall I heard they were out. They are open stock, so may have been restocked since.


----------



## lovethattink

I'm sure this was mentioned before, so I guess this is just a reminder. If you get in line for watto's grott at Darth's Mall and after being in the mall, you decide to go see collectibles, they make you exit the whole complex. Go back around to tram circle. Walk past Watts Grotto. However,  you can exit the collectibles building then get in line for Watts grotto without exiting the entire Darth's Mall complex.


----------



## boiledpeanut

My kids like it all and watch them with their dad. I don't know a whole lot about Rebels, but they do. I'm game for anything. But I'm particularly game for whatever is the coolest.


----------



## yulilin3

They will enjoy Rebels then. SotS is more of a grown up thing. You get to hear anecdotes about making the films from the visiting actors. It's really interesting and JAT tries to throw some funny stuff in there.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> They will enjoy Rebels then. SotS is more of a grown up thing. You get to hear anecdotes about making the films from the visiting actors. It's really interesting and JAT tries to throw some funny stuff in there.


I would only add one thing: we saw Rebels and SotS, and DD8 and DS10's favorite part of the entire 75min total was the pre-show for SotS -- LOVED IT! So funny.


----------



## yulilin3

We have been known to watch the pre show and leave once or twice. They put on a great show. It felt that this year it was shorter than years past but still very funny


----------



## coluk003

the pass for DM that we get with the package, does this allow you instant access to DM? Or is there's special line for the pass?


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> the pass for DM that we get with the package, does this allow you instant access to DM? Or is there's special line for the pass?


with the DPP it's a separate line to go straight into Darth's Mall. We used it a couple of times that day for both Watto's Grotto and X Wing Collectible. No wait at all, they just check your badge and wave you in


----------



## pollyanna30

yulilin3 said:


> We have been known to watch the pre show and leave once or twice. They put on a great show. It felt that this year it was shorter than years past but still very funny


I am glad to see you say that. I had been wondering if it was unacceptable to leave after the pre-show or even mid-show if the kids are not enjoying it.  I would assume you would need to be seated near the end of an aisle for this to happen.

Also, I think I am missing something in regards to the glow cubes.  What makes them glow and will they continue to glow after you get home?  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

pollyanna30 said:


> I am glad to see you say that. I had been wondering if it was unacceptable to leave after the pre-show or even mid-show if the kids are not enjoying it.  I would assume you would need to be seated near the end of an aisle for this to happen.
> 
> Also, I think I am missing something in regards to the glow cubes.  What makes them glow and will they continue to glow after you get home?  Thanks!


no worries about taking kids out of the theater even if you are not in the aisle seats.
They have a battery and a button that you can use to turn them on and off and to change colors


----------



## pollyanna30

yulilin3 said:


> They have a battery and a button that you can use to turn them on and off and to change colors



That makes much more sense!  I was picturing a glow cube like the glow things you can buy that after a few hours they don't ever work again.  Now I get why they are appealing!


----------



## jane2073

We had the X-wing cube added to two of our drinks (at the RH) and the receipt showed them at $5.25 each.


----------



## yulilin3

jane2073 said:


> We had the X-wing cube added to two of our drinks (at the RH) and the receipt showed them at $5.25 each.


that's interesting I had the Dagobah and it showed as $4


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

I think the X-Wings might be more expensive as they about double the size and have a clip so you can attach them to clothes, hair etc


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> I think the X-Wings might be more expensive as they about double the size and have a clip so you can attach them to clothes, hair etc


makes sense


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Glow Cubes have a battery inside them that operates the lights. They have a button that turns the light on and off, changes colors too. If the battery dies, no more light.


----------



## pbb322

yulilin3 said:


> We have been known to watch the pre show and leave once or twice. They put on a great show. It felt that this year it was shorter than years past but still very funny



Good to know, I had been meaning to ask this question.   I know my barely 3 yr old will never sit through the whole show, but I want to see the preshow!


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> makes sense



Let's not be hasty lol


----------



## Lavaluma

yulilin3 said:


> no worries about taking kids out of the theater even if you are not in the aisle seats.


If you have to take your child to the bathroom, are you allowed back in and able to return to your same seat? No matter if we go beforehand, as soon as DS7 sits still for a few minutes he tends to have to go.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Never mind.  Answered my question!


----------



## yulilin3

Lavaluma said:


> If you have to take your child to the bathroom, are you allowed back in and able to return to your same seat? No matter if we go beforehand, as soon as DS7 sits still for a few minutes he tends to have to go.


Just let the cm know that you'll come right back


----------



## RedM94

I know several have posted Twitter handles last week and I was remiss in following.  

I am going to try my best to tweet during WE III.  If you are going to be tweeting from SWW or are interested in my WE III tweets, give me a follow and I will follow you back. @ricknote

Thank you!!


----------



## mesaboy2

MakiraMarlena said:


> Glow Cubes have a battery inside them that operates the lights. They have a button that turns the light on and off, changes colors too. If the battery dies, no more light.



Here's something I should have asked earlier--are the batteries replaceable?  I thought they were with others I've gotten, but suddenly I'm not sure....


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

mesaboy2 said:


> Here's something I should have asked earlier--are the batteries replaceable?  I thought they were with others I've gotten, but suddenly I'm not sure....



with the X-Wing there is a screw where the battery is stored so yes I believe so. On the Falcon the battery is stored in a "receptacle" below the glow part so I'm not sure I will check tonight and report back. I'm 95% sure its a no for the death star but I shall confirm that as well


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

pollyanna30 said:


> That makes much more sense!  I was picturing a glow cube like the glow things you can buy that after a few hours they don't ever work again.  Now I get why they are appealing!



Giant R2 not included.


----------



## drlaurafsu

On the plane! Headed south....hooray. Managed to snag a 450 RH for Friday this morning. Hoping we get to see Ezra and Sabine!


----------



## drlaurafsu

Time to switch to airplane mode! Special surprise for when we change planes in ATL....DH will be waiting for us. He is passing through on his way home. But since he wont see DS until July its an extra special treat.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

By chance, has anyone noticed the price of the HU Sabine hooded tunic for adults? It's not yet online.

Thanks to @yulilin3 not only for the knowledge of this thread but also for the links to DJ Elliot - we've been jamming out to him for a couple weekends now. 

And to @Good Morning Dewdrop so sorry for the loss of your kitty. :,(


----------



## yulilin3

Mimsy Borogove said:


> By chance, has anyone noticed the price of the HU Sabine hooded tunic for adults? It's not yet online.
> 
> Thanks to @yulilin3 not only for the knowledge of this thread but also for the links to DJ Elliot - we've been jamming out to him for a couple weekends now.
> 
> And to @Good Morning Dewdrop so sorry for the loss of your kitty. :,(


the kids one is $40 so I would think around $45? I didn't check the price, sorry. I'll check it Saturday. I'm going there at rope drop to see if they have the At At shirts
I love Dj Elliot. I have to meet him and tell him how he has gotten me thru some sad/stressful times


----------



## JayLeeJay

Opinions needed please. I currently have FTF booked for Saturday and Sunday. I only need it for one day. I know it is a little early for the weather forecast and even closer to the weekend I won't really trust it, but right now Saturday is showing 80% chance and Sunday is showing 50% chance of rain, both in the afternoon/evening. What has me more concerned than this, though, is that Saturday is my birthday and no matter where I am, for as long as I can remember, I have been rained on on my birthday. Always. The day we are not doing FTF, we plan on doing characters, meals, and rides. It seems like if it rains the parade could be cancelled and outside characters would not be available to meet. The dessert party would continue but be inside. The shows would only be cancelled for really bad storms, right? So if we keep FTF on the day with the higher chance of rain, it seems like we would still get to do most everything, where as if we keep FTF on the day with the lower chance of rain, our character hunting could be affected. I'm thinking we should cancel FTF for the day with the lower chance of rain to optimize our overall experience (i.e., see and do the most as nothing is really more of a must-do than anything else). What do you guys think?


----------



## acndis

I have been lurking on this board for weeks.  You are all amazing!  Thanks for the great information. 

We are VIP'ing on Saturday (Strike Backers) and I have a question that's probably been answered but I haven't seen it.  Did you tip your VIP guide? And, if you did,  I would love it if anyone would be willing to share how much or give a range.  Thanks.  We can't wait.


----------



## boiledpeanut

I'm so confused. Is the Beauty and the Beast Show going on in addition to the special SW events that are in that theater? BATB is showing up on my  FP selections and I was wondering if it could be for one of the special events.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Opinions needed please. I currently have FTF booked for Saturday and Sunday. I only need it for one day. I know it is a little early for the weather forecast and even closer to the weekend I won't really trust it, but right now Saturday is showing 80% chance and Sunday is showing 50% chance of rain, both in the afternoon/evening. What has me more concerned than this, though, is that Saturday is my birthday and no matter where I am, for as long as I can remember, I have been rained on on my birthday. Always. The day we are not doing FTF, we plan on doing characters, meals, and rides. It seems like if it rains the parade could be cancelled and outside characters would not be available to meet. The dessert party would continue but be inside. The shows would only be cancelled for really bad storms, right? So if we keep FTF on the day with the higher chance of rain, it seems like we would still get to do most everything, where as if we keep FTF on the day with the lower chance of rain, our character hunting could be affected. I'm thinking we should cancel FTF for the day with the lower chance of rain to optimize our overall experience (i.e., see and do the most as nothing is really more of a must-do than anything else). What do you guys think?


I've lived in Orlando for 18 years now. This morning it was nice and clear and sunny. As of 30 minutes ago we have a thunderstorm warning.
The 11am parade will unlikely be cancelled due to rain. Even this past Sunday there was a fast moving shower that delayed the parade for about 15 minutes but the parade still went on.
Like you said dessert party will happen rain or shine and so will fireworks unless it's really stormy. At that hour of night it's unlikely.
Try and get your characters meets in the morning and early afternoon to minimize the chance of them having to go inside due to weather


----------



## yulilin3

boiledpeanut said:


> I'm so confused. Is the Beauty and the Beast Show going on in addition to the special SW events that are in that theater? BATB is showing up on my  FP selections and I was wondering if it could be for one of the special events.


B&B is going on only in the morning of weekends I thru IV and it's only standby on SWW. The show is dark for weekend V


----------



## yulilin3

acndis said:


> I have been lurking on this board for weeks.  You are all amazing!  Thanks for the great information.
> 
> We are VIP'ing on Saturday (Strike Backers) and I have a question that's probably been answered but I haven't seen it.  Did you tip your VIP guide? And, if you did,  I would love it if anyone would be willing to share how much or give a range.  Thanks.  We can't wait.


sounds like a question for @MickeyMinnieMom


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

Wow, this thread is incredible. I have been lurking for a while and although I've tried to read it all, 840 pages is a lot! I have some questions if anyone has any insight... 

The only day I'll be able to make it to SWW is this Sunday. My main priorities for the day are meeting Chewie with Ewoks (Ewoks are my favorite) as well as the Chipwoks. 

Would arriving at DHS at 6:45 am put me in a good position to grab a good spot in line for Chewie/Ewoks?
How possible is it to meet Chewie/Ewoks first thing in the morning, and then go straight to the Chipwoks line without a long wait for either? 

Lastly, I have been searching for a Sci-Fi lunch reservation for a month and cannot get one. I have a "Dinner" reservation for 4:05, anyone know if I could check in at 2:30-3:00 and be seated around that time? I'm thinking that I will need to get in line for My Short Story around 4:30ish since it starts at 5:15, so eating at 4:00 isn't possible. Thanks if anyone can advise


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> B&B is going on only in the morning of weekends I thru IV and it's only standby on SWW. The show is dark for weekend V



Has anyone figured out why it is dark for weekend V? (not that I wish to see it, just hoping something exciting happens)


----------



## Itinkso

RapunzelsBFF said:


> Lastly, I have been searching for a Sci-Fi lunch reservation for a month and cannot get one. I have a "Dinner" reservation for 4:05, anyone know if I could check in at 2:30-3:00 and be seated around that time? I'm thinking that I will need to get in line for My Short Story around 4:30ish since it starts at 5:15, so eating at 4:00 isn't possible. Thanks if anyone can advise


You can let the SciFi CMs at the podium know you have a reservation and would like to be seated early if possible. Let them know you will be fine with a "satellite table" in the back and that improves your chances of being seated quickly.

If it's raining at 2:30/3:00, the chance of getting seated at that time is very low. Guests walk-in for shelter and a meal during downpours.


----------



## Teamanderson

jennab113 said:


> They aren't listed separately, but you have the option to get a drink without it and there are 2 line items on the receipt.  I imagine if you asked, you could get all three in one drink.  I think they were $5 each.


My kids definetly want the cubes so can we just add them to the blue milk or something?


----------



## pookadoo77

coluk003 said:


> Something I thought of as I read the review from the other page. Looking at my ftf package my name is the only one they have listed, and actually now that I try to remember, it was the only name they took, will that be a problem for someone in my group to pick up? I'm assuming knowing my name and confirmation number would work. After my job interview this afternoon I'll call and ask but curious if anyone sees all the members names on the mdx site



our ressie shows all names, click update guests and add names on reservations MDE screen maybe?? 



lovethattink said:


> I'm sure this was mentioned before, so I guess this is just a reminder. If you get in line for watto's grott at Darth's Mall and after being in the mall, you decide to go see collectibles, they make you exit the whole complex. Go back around to tram circle. Walk past Watts Grotto. However,  you can exit the collectibles building then get in line for Watts grotto without exiting the entire Darth's Mall complex.



So... if you wanna do collectibles better to do it then Wattos Grotto??



RapunzelsBFF said:


> Wow, this thread is incredible. I have been lurking for a while and although I've tried to read it all, 840 pages is a lot! I have some questions if anyone has any insight...
> 
> The only day I'll be able to make it to SWW is this Sunday. My main priorities for the day are meeting Chewie with Ewoks (Ewoks are my favorite) as well as the Chipwoks.
> 
> Would arriving at DHS at 6:45 am put me in a good position to grab a good spot in line for Chewie/Ewoks?
> How possible is it to meet Chewie/Ewoks first thing in the morning, and then go straight to the Chipwoks line without a long wait for either?
> 
> Lastly, I have been searching for a Sci-Fi lunch reservation for a month and cannot get one. I have a "Dinner" reservation for 4:05, anyone know if I could check in at 2:30-3:00 and be seated around that time? I'm thinking that I will need to get in line for My Short Story around 4:30ish since it starts at 5:15, so eating at 4:00 isn't possible. Thanks if anyone can advise



Try the facebook group page for SWW ADR cancels if you see one to pick up.... link is blue at the bottom of my signature


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

acndis said:


> I have been lurking on this board for weeks.  You are all amazing!  Thanks for the great information.
> 
> We are VIP'ing on Saturday (Strike Backers) and I have a question that's probably been answered but I haven't seen it.  Did you tip your VIP guide? And, if you did,  I would love it if anyone would be willing to share how much or give a range.  Thanks.  We can't wait.


We had intended to, but in the end did not.  The way they run the tour, we kept either switching off from one guide to another, or being together as one large group with all guides.  We were 36 people touring with 6 guides and 1 tour leader.  One guide led us to Brown Derby in the morning, another led us to Darth's Mall, another took us around to 3 attractions, all guides took us to lunch, then two groups ended up together with two other guides for another portion, etc. Not sure if any other groups really just stayed with one guide, but our party didn't -- just didn't work out that way.

If we had one guide all the way through, I would have tipped for sure.  We thought about giving a small amount to each of the guides at the end of the tour, but when we made our way to the 3:15 show for seating (which we thought would be our opportunity to do so), we only saw one of the 6 guides -- the others had left.

I'm big on tipping, so it made me sad not to. In the end, I opted to instead use some of our free time from 4pm to 8pm to go to Guest Relations at the front of the park to leave glowing, specific feedback about each guide.  Hope that translates into something good for each of them. 

ETA: I'll also add specific feedback on each guide in any survey I receive... we always seem to get a couple after each trip.


----------



## yulilin3

RapunzelsBFF said:


> Wow, this thread is incredible. I have been lurking for a while and although I've tried to read it all, 840 pages is a lot! I have some questions if anyone has any insight...
> 
> The only day I'll be able to make it to SWW is this Sunday. My main priorities for the day are meeting Chewie with Ewoks (Ewoks are my favorite) as well as the Chipwoks.
> 
> Would arriving at DHS at 6:45 am put me in a good position to grab a good spot in line for Chewie/Ewoks?
> How possible is it to meet Chewie/Ewoks first thing in the morning, and then go straight to the Chipwoks line without a long wait for either?
> 
> Lastly, I have been searching for a Sci-Fi lunch reservation for a month and cannot get one. I have a "Dinner" reservation for 4:05, anyone know if I could check in at 2:30-3:00 and be seated around that time? I'm thinking that I will need to get in line for My Short Story around 4:30ish since it starts at 5:15, so eating at 4:00 isn't possible. Thanks if anyone can advise


as long as you're at the entrance by 7:15am you'll be fine to do the Chewie run. (make sure to watch the video on page one to take the best route to get in his line) I'm not sure at what time the Chipwoks come out but they don't have a long line at all, so after Chewie and the ewok you can go to the Chipwoks.
Does anyone remember at what time the Chipwoks came out?


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> My kids definetly want the cubes so can we just add them to the blue milk or something?


you just have to buy a drink, any drink, and add the cubes. You cannot ask for a cup of water and add a cube to it


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Teamanderson said:


> My kids definetly want the cubes so can we just add them to the blue milk or something?


As yulilin said... we bought lime aid for the kids and added the cubes.


----------



## delmar411

@Good Morning Dewdrop  I'm so sorry about your kitty.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got a survey from Disney all about SWW.
It asked what experiences I had done during SWW. Asked about both character meals, Rebel Hangar, both packages and the VIP tour
Just general questions , did you like it or not, scale of 1 thru 10. where did you hear about the SWW experiences 
I rated everything fairly high minus the viewing area for the DPP. There was a place you could add why you felt that way.
They did ask about RH and if saw any characters while there


----------



## jbc18

yulilin3 said:


> selling them for $35 on EBay, I just checked



Cool, thanks. I honestly have never ever heard of or seen this item before hearing of it a few pages ago on this thread.


----------



## pbb322

yulilin3 said:


> B&B is going on only in the morning of weekends I thru IV and it's only standby on SWW. The show is dark for weekend V



Just FYI, we completely just changed our plans on Sat. June 5 to have a second SWW day, and when I was just now changing FP+ from MK to HS, B&B was an option for the first show (8:30 am FP+ time).  I had it reserved for a few minutes before it popped up that I could get another TSMM near the same start time as what I got for DH.  

I actually got really lucky and got everything I wanted at both HS and MK when I switched our second HS day from Tues to Sat. almost the exact times I wanted, even Wishes.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Is 2:30 an Ok Return time for SotS FP+? I believe some reports from last weekend said to arrive before the 2:50-3:05 return time.


----------



## tinkerpea

Billabongi said:


> Did anyone notice if the stormtrooper magic band from this years May The 4th is still available at SWW?


It is still available they originally said if was sold out everywhere, we managed to buy 5 of them, ans a luke one.
But it was from the muppet gift store not the Starwars ride one.


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> Just FYI, we completely just changed our plans on Sat. June 5 to have a second SWW day, and when I was just now changing FP+ from MK to HS, B&B was an option for the first show (8:30 am FP+ time).  I had it reserved for a few minutes before it popped up that I could get another TSMM near the same start time as what I got for DH.
> 
> I actually got really lucky and got everything I wanted at both HS and MK when I switched our second HS day from Tues to Sat. almost the exact times I wanted, even Wishes.


So beauty and the beast is open as a fp option during sww? That's interesting


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Is 2:30 an Ok Return time for SotS FP+? I believe some reports from last weekend said to arrive before the 2:50-3:05 return time.


I would get there by 2:45pm


----------



## tinkerpea

Beezle2 said:


> I having burning questions for the board  There might be answers already but I have to get to work..so.
> 
> Is Darth Goofy still wearing his red Mickey boxers? I am about to make 3 pairs for our H&V dinner and I wouldn't want to look silly or anything if he isn't wearing his
> 
> And second we have Rebel Hangar reservations at 4:10 and then Oz FP= at 4:50-5:05  I think we will be at the hanger a bit before 4. Is the service pretty quick? Will we be able to eat and get over to the theatre without killing ourselves to make our FP time?





MakiraMarlena said:


> If you want to be standing right at the rope or directly behind the kids' area or wheelchair area so that there isn't anyone standing in front of you (if you are standing behind the wheelchairs then you will be standing behind the first row of standees who are accompanying the wheelchair users) then you need to get into the entry line as soon as possible. Having the package doesn't mean you won't need to wait, just that you would be waiting less time than you would if you had to stake out a curbside spot in the shade without the package. There isn't space for everyone to be right up next to the rope.
> 
> You can pick up your credential and then leave until they let the line go in at 10 AM, but if you do that, you will not be at the rope and may be two or three persons back.
> 
> Yes, there's a kids' seating area, on Saturday they were letting parents in there too, but everyone in it had to stay sitting on the ground.



Just wanted to add that there was no special kids area on the deluxe ftf we did the first Friday was first inline with another family, ( we are two adults) and we was able to sit right on the curb, 
There was a few family's who turned up really late, and then thought they was going to push to To the front, after others had sat in the blistering heat for over 35-40 mins.


----------



## pookadoo77

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/listings/listByCat.asp?catID=399&ending=Items&orderby=itemEndTime&page=1

Star Wars collectibles section available, in case we are not all already or soon to be broke, lol........


----------



## JayLeeJay

I have a DPP FTF reservation for 2 on Sunday, May 24 I need to cancel. PM to coordinate. I would like to cancel tonight. Feel free to share this on Facebook or anywhere else.


----------



## coluk003

Lavaluma said:


> If you have to take your child to the bathroom, are you allowed back in and able to return to your same seat? No matter if we go beforehand, as soon as DS7 sits still for a few minutes he tends to have to go.


. Don't worry I know how you feel , my sister is in her 50's and does the same thing lol 



pookadoo77 said:


> our ressie shows all names, click update guests and add names on reservations MDE screen maybe??


. DUHHHHHH why didn't I think of that. Thank you, all set now.


----------



## delmar411

tinkerpea said:


> Just wanted to add that there was no special kids area on the deluxe ftf we did the first Friday was first inline with another family, ( we are two adults) and we was able to sit right on the curb,
> There was a few family's who turned up really late, and then thought they was going to push to To the front, after others had sat in the blistering heat for over 35-40 mins.



We didnt notice anything like that. Were you all at the end by the corner? We sat towards where you entered and had no issues. Mmafan's family was behind us and we left space for their son to come forward when the parade started. There was lots of space to move on the sidewalk. I probably would have gotten grumpy had late comers tried to relocate us.


----------



## lovethattink

pookadoo77 said:


> So... if you wanna do collectibles better to do it then Wattos Grotto??



If you want to save yourself some walking.


----------



## CJK

I'm 15 pages behind, but I just wanted to post my update from tonight.  From about 5:40pm to 6:40pm tonight, we enjoyed the Rebel Hangar! We saw 3 Storm Troopers, Chewie, 2 Jawas and a guy I wasn't sure about (bald with big eyes)? I'm embarrassed to say I wasn't sure who he was? We had great photo ops with all the characters and the interaction was really fun! The drinks were delicious and the food was average. If any of you are on the fence about going or not - go for it! It was a blast!


----------



## Mnctaylor13

I have a RH reservation for 5:00 on Saturday May 30th to cancel If anyone would like please let me know!


----------



## acndis

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We had intended to, but in the end did not.  The way they run the tour, we kept either switching off from one guide to another, or being together as one large group with all guides.  We were 36 people touring with 6 guides and 1 tour leader.  One guide led us to Brown Derby in the morning, another led us to Darth's Mall, another took us around to 3 attractions, all guides took us to lunch, then two groups ended up together with two other guides for another portion, etc. Not sure if any other groups really just stayed with one guide, but our party didn't -- just didn't work out that way.
> 
> If we had one guide all the way through, I would have tipped for sure.  We thought about giving a small amount to each of the guides at the end of the tour, but when we made our way to the 3:15 show for seating (which we thought would be our opportunity to do so), we only saw one of the 6 guides -- the others had left.
> 
> I'm big on tipping, so it made me sad not to. In the end, I opted to instead use some of our free time from 4pm to 8pm to go to Guest Relations at the front of the park to leave glowing, specific feedback about each guide.  Hope that translates into something good for each of them.
> 
> ETA: I'll also add specific feedback on each guide in any survey I receive... we always seem to get a couple after each trip.


Thank you!  This was the post I was looking for!  We will prepare to tip but understand there may not be an opportunity.


----------



## Teamanderson

[Ok I'm getting carried away with photos today but this was our towns summer parade last year. You can make a float and sign up to be in it. Most made patriotic sets but my husband got creative and not the norm here and made this out of wood, a old DVD player and solo cups and mâché! My boys were thrilled! He made it so it sat on top of their radio flyer wagon. I was a little surprised the boys didn't win best float but I guess not surprised since it was totally random in a patriotic parade. Lol. I walked behind them the whole way down the street the day after a tonsillectomy. We will be at SWW weekends the same time as our towns festivities this year so we won't be making a sweet ride for them to be in it but hey we are going to be at SWW!! I think they will like that better!


----------



## pookadoo77

JayLeeJay said:


> I have a DPP FTF reservation for 2 on Sunday, May 24 I need to cancel. PM to coordinate. I would like to cancel tonight. Feel free to share this on Facebook or anywhere else.



ty! Shared on facebook page  Someone wll be very lucky! I'm still searching for deluxe on the 12th, lol.




CJK said:


> I'm 15 pages behind, but I just wanted to post my update from tonight.  From about 5:40pm to 6:40pm tonight, we enjoyed the Rebel Hangar! We saw 3 Storm Troopers, Chewie, 2 Jawas and a guy I wasn't sure about (bald with big eyes)? I'm embarrassed to say I wasn't sure who he was? We had great photo ops with all the characters and the interaction was really fun! The drinks were delicious and the food was average. If any of you are on the fence about going or not - go for it! It was a blast!


some of our shirts we made for SWW weekend V, if you see us say "Hi"!

prob a cantina band member


----------



## dawn8179

I'm feeling like a proud mama. We've been watching the movies a lot recently, getting excited and ready for SWW, and now my almost 3 year old keeps running around humming the music. I think he's going to be just as excited as we are to meet the characters.


----------



## Teamanderson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> As yulilin said... we bought lime aid for the kids and added the cubes.


Thank you ladies! They will be very happy to have their own drinks with cubes!


----------



## tigger1972

CJK said:


> We saw 3 Storm Troopers, Chewie, 2 Jawas and a guy I wasn't sure about (bald with big eyes)? I'm embarrassed to say I wasn't sure who he was.


We had the exact same characters as you when we went to RH on Monday. Don't be embarrassed; I too was not sure who that alien was until DH told me it was a Bith in pilot's uniform. Glad you had fun!


----------



## JimBo Fett

yulilin3 said:


> I'm so happy you had an awesome time!!. Thank you for sharing your day experiences with us.



Looks like we're hailing a cab in front of BWV at 0430 next Friday.  Thanks


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> as long as you're at the entrance by 7:15am you'll be fine to do the Chewie run. (make sure to watch the video on page one to take the best route to get in his line) I'm not sure at what time the Chipwoks come out but they don't have a long line at all, so after Chewie and the ewok you can go to the Chipwoks.
> Does anyone remember at what time the Chipwoks came out?


Chipawoks came out early as I recall..8 am...I think you will be fine if you move it to Chewie and the Ewok (we saw Logray on Friday) and then go to the chipawoks.

Thank you to everyone for your kind words regarding our kitty Bullseye.  DD said 'disboards really is like a family'.


----------



## rascalflatts1

JayLeeJay said:


> I have a DPP FTF reservation for 2 on Sunday, May 24 I need to cancel. PM to coordinate. I would like to cancel tonight. Feel free to share this on Facebook or anywhere else.


is this the deluxe premuim? if it is im interested.. i have no idea how to message you...


----------



## Teamanderson

I was able to add another person to my galactic breakfast by calling and asking! Pixie dust! We are doing the whole weekend so I'd love another galactic before 9:30am on weekend IV (fri,sat,sun) and RH anytime. Both for party of 4. If anyone drops any.


----------



## Teamanderson

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> got home late last night - missing SWW and Disney already but it was nice to sleep in our own beds!
> 
> Got up bright and early this morning to take DH to work and for DD and I to pick up the animals (3 cats, 2 dogs) from my parent's house.  2 cats hid (typical they don't like riding in their crates) - so took one home and the dogs will go back for the other 2 later today (they'll be hungry by then...)
> 
> Anyway get the cat home and let him out of his carrier; unload the dogs, dog crate, toys, food etc. from the car - then I went upstairs to start some laundry (always a priority)....I hear the cat making this kind of yowling noise - like nothing I've ever heard before.  I find him on the floor in obvious distress.  Grab the credit card, pick up the cat - put him back in the carrier and call the vet to let them know we are coming in for an emergency visit....cat died on the way to the vet.....I know not what  you all wanted to read but I had to get it out.  Vet says he probably threw a clot.  Poor kitty (his name was Bullseye after the horse in Toy Story) - he was the one that had the abcess ($$$$) right before our trip.  So glad we got him from my parents house but SO sad.
> 
> I have to catch up on posts at some point - I miss you all and hope that everyone going this weekend has a great time.
> 
> I did talk to a manager type person at DHS regarding the SWW rotating character line situation and he seemed to understand my points.  I'm also going to send in an e-mail when I get it together.


I'm so sorry for your loss. Pets are like family. I hope you and your family are doing ok!


----------



## JayLeeJay

We arrive tomorrow and I just finished our magic bands for the weekend. Mine is the one with the glitter. The one with R2D2 is for my boyfriend.


 



And here is one I made for my birthday


----------



## JayLeeJay

rascalflatts1 said:


> is this the deluxe premuim? if it is im interested.. i have no idea how to message you...



Yes it is. You need 10 posts to PM. I have no idea what time disney phone lines close for making ADRS but the DPP has to be booked by phone. If you want to coordinate, I can hold it until tomorrow while you get to 10 posts but won't have too much availability to release it. You can probably get to 10 posts tonight and we can try for a transfer soon. Let me know.


----------



## coluk003

JayLeeJay said:


> We arrive tomorrow and I just finished our magic bands for the weekend. Mine is the one with the glitter. The one with R2D2 is for my boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is one I made for my birthday


Awesome


----------



## jacksmommy

I am thinking the parade is probably out.  Last year we were eating at Sci-Fi during it.  So now that the time is opened what we be our best use of that time?  I guess there are no character meets then - which is the main priority for my kids.  So any suggestions?  Thanks so much!


----------



## rascalflatts1

JayLeeJay said:


> Yes it is. You need 10 posts to PM. I have no idea what time disney phone lines close for making ADRS but the DPP has to be booked by phone. If you want to coordinate, I can hold it until tomorrow while you get to 10 posts but won't have too much availability to release it. You can probably get to 10 posts tonight and we can try for a transfer soon. Let me know.


this is my 10th post lol


----------



## JimBo Fett

yulilin3 said:


> I'm so happy you had an awesome time!!. Thank you for sharing your day experiences with us.


yulilin3 can I ask a question that you have probably answered already?  The info on page #1 shows a suggested time to arrive for a place in line for a wrist band and fp for an auto, are the times assigned like regular fp, next available and you won't know what time the star is signing until they hand you the fp, right?  And does the fp have a window like other fp?


----------



## JimBo Fett

JimBo Fett said:


> yulilin3 can I ask a question that you have probably answered already?  The info on page #1 shows a suggested time to arrive for a place in line for a wrist band and fp for an auto, are the times assigned like regular fp, next available and you won't know what time the star is signing until they hand you the fp, right?  And does the fp have a window like other fp?



And yes, that was actually two questions wasn't it....


----------



## JimBo Fett

yulilin3 said:


> great review. I'll put the link on the first post



This is really super, I'm feeling good about the DPP, thanks for posting the link!


----------



## boricuajedi

rascalflatts1 said:


> this is my 10th post lol


Same thing happen to me, my 10 post was showing as seven!


----------



## JimBo Fett

We were told no a


MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We paid with our Disney Visa - I asked and was told no. I'd personally wait for more reports, as I do for most things. Possible that we got wrong info.



We also were told no and no for Tables in Wonderland when we made ADR, didn't sound right.  CM put me on hold to ask.


----------



## Itinkso

rascalflatts1 said:


> this is my 10th post lol


You are only showing 8 posts. After you get to 10, you'll need to wait about 30 minutes before DISboards allows you to PM. Good luck!


----------



## HCinKC

Oh good grief...40 pages behind again! I am exhausted, but we had a great trip. It will be nice to sleep in my own bed tonight though.

Just had a few things before bed...

We did RH last night. The characters that we saw were a rebel pilot (not x-wing), Rodian mechanic (not Greedo), storm troopers, jawas (not trading), and Chewie. We were there for a little over an hour, and those were the only ones for last night. It seemed like they cycled through in 15 minute increments - pilot and mechanic, troopers, jawas, and Chewie. We asked several different workers, including a manager, and they all said that who you get is random. "They" just send a group over for the evening basically, so even the folks working RH don't know until 4pm. The food was good, but we ordered way too much. It says small plates, but really, any of them are plenty as an entree. Also, they added the light up x-wing to ODS's lemonade (though it was an extra 5.50). We didn't ask for any autographs, but we got pictures, and the interaction was great.

Also, be sure to ask for your Vader/Fett autograph while at breakfast. We tried last night, and Sci-Fi and Guest Relations both said they didn't have any. ODS was a bit disappointed. I may or may not have reminded DH to ask at breakfast, but the poor man was trying to follow my directions all week. I can't fault him!

And, doesn't a free picture come with the Mickey dinner? Or is it breakfast? I thought it was dinner, but it keeps trying to make me pay $14.95 for the download...am I missing something? I am going to be pretty upset if it isn't working right. I didn't realize until later that no one took a picture with our camera. The only way we can have one with Mickey is with the Photopass one.


----------



## JayLeeJay

HCinKC said:


> Also, be sure to ask for your Vader/Fett autograph while at breakfast. We tried last night, and Sci-Fi and Guest Relations both said they didn't have any. ODS was a bit disappointed. I may or may not have reminded DH to ask at breakfast, but the poor man was trying to follow my directions all week. I can't fault him!



If you still need a Vader/Fett autograph I can ask for one during my Breakfast on Sunday. If you will be around Sunday I can give it to you in person or I can mail it after I get home. Just let me know.


----------



## JayLeeJay

Has anyone here successfully transferred a DPP FTF to another person. Since it has to be booked by phone I was thinking I would cancel it after the other person has a cast member on the phone and is ready to search. Is there a better way to do this? Can anyone think of any problems with this method?


----------



## coluk003

JayLeeJay said:


> Has anyone here successfully transferred a DPP FTF to another person. Since it has to be booked by phone I was thinking I would cancel it after the other person has a cast member on the phone and is ready to search. Is there a better way to do this? Can anyone think of any problems with this method?



Perhaps three way calling?


----------



## momofallsons

pbb322 said:


> Just FYI, we completely just changed our plans on Sat. June 5 to have a second SWW day, and when I was just now changing FP+ from MK to HS, B&B was an option for the first show (8:30 am FP+ time).  I had it reserved for a few minutes before it popped up that I could get another TSMM near the same start time as what I got for DH.
> 
> I actually got really lucky and got everything I wanted at both HS and MK when I switched our second HS day from Tues to Sat. almost the exact times I wanted, even Wishes.



Off topic, but is Wishes a worthwhile FP+ to have at MK?  First trip, so I really wasn't sure what FP+s to pick at MK & Epcot (I'm set on HS thanks to this board!).  I think for MK, I had 7 Dwarves mine ride, big thunder mt. railroad, and a Mickey M&G.  I picked the M&G so my youngest could meet Mickey early the first day.  Any opinions?


----------



## Itinkso

*SWW III: Revenge of the DISers!*

*Here is DISmeet info ~ be sure to say 'hi' to yulilin if you happen to see her. She'll be enjoying SWW on Friday evening, Saturday, and Sunday. *

***_***SWW DISmeet Info from yulilin****_

*There will be 2 meets every Saturday and 1 on Sunday.*

*Every Saturday:*
~ After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.

*Yulilin's Cantina Meets!!*
*~ *_Before Fireworks: around 8:00 p.m. we'll be at the area around Echo Lake across from 50s Prime Time. We will be there all the way until 10:00 p.m. ~ BYOB&D: Bring Your Own Beverages and Desserts!_


*Every Sunday:*
~ After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.

My DD14 and I will be at DHS every Saturday and Sunday so if anyone wants to meet at a different time let me know. I'll only be going to the first Friday for my character challenge.


*SWW III - May 29, 30, 31
Garrison: Revenge of the DISers

@yulilin3 - 30, 31 (RH)
@ebtbmom - 29
@lovethattink - 29, 30, 31
@jennab113 - 29, 30 (FTF DP), 31
@Cluelyss - 29 (H&V), 31 (SciFi, FTF, RH)
@ConnieB - 29, 30, 31
@stasijane - 29 (SciFi), 30,
@AriesAriel - 29, 30 [May 28 (SciFi)]
@disneygrandma - 29 (FTF DP), 30 (FTF DP) [May 28 (SciFi, H&V)]
@MunchkinandSugarBear - 29, 30, 31
@Koh1977 - 30 (RH), 31 (H&V, FTF) [June 3 (SciFi)]
@alayne - 29, 30, 31 (VIP)
@Barbara C - 29 (VIP), 30, 31 [May 28 (H&V), June 1 (SciFi)]
@trara1375 - 31 (H&V)
@volfan1978 - 29
@djock19 - 29 (H&V)
@Dani C - 29, 30 (RH), 31 (FTF DP) [June 1 (SciFi)]
@Nello - 29
@coluk003 - 29 (SciFi, FTF DP), 30, 31 [May 28 (H&V)]
@Pygmypuff07 - 29 (RH), 30, 31
@missthatgator - 29, 30, 31 (FTF DP) [May 28 (SciFi)]
@JimBo Fett - 29 (SciFi, H&V), 30, 31 (SciFi, H&V)
@jane2073 - 29, 30, 31
@jeanneg4of4 - 29, 30 (FTF), 31
@MomBird's Fam - 31
@slaveone - 30 (RH)
@elphie101 - 30, 31
@AdamsPrincess - 29, 30, 31
@jthornton94 - 30 (SciFi, FTF, RH)
@CindySwims - 31 (FTF) [June 2 (SciFi)]
@CheshireCrazy - 30 (SciFi, FTF, RH), 31
@mesaboy2 - 29 
@AliceIn - 30, 31
@spc67carr - 29 (FTF DP) [May 26 (SciFi, H&V)]
@delmar411 - 29, 30, 31(FTF DP)
@paysensmom - 31 (H&V)
@Boski - 29, 30 (RH)
@heidi8 - 29, 30, 31 (RH)
@RedM94 - 29 (SciFi, RH), 30 ( VIP), 31
@NebrMom - 29 [May 27 (SciFi)]
@lchuck - 30 (RH), 31 (RH)

AP/DVC SWW Poster Trading takes place on the Roll Call thread.*


----------



## pbb322

yulilin3 said:


> So beauty and the beast is open as a fp option during sww? That's interesting


It is at least on Sat the 6th but only for the show that starts at 9 am.  We are skipping it though, SWW stuff is more important!


----------



## gwenlep

Monykalyn said:


> OMG so sorry for your loss!!!  Our first dog passed away while we were on a trip many years ago (he was older) but I still don't think DH has gotten over it. (he was boarded at a wonderful place that really loved dogs-I think they were just as upset!)  Hope the rest of the week/month goes better for your family


That is what I worry about.  Our dog is at least 12 years old so it could happen.  Have to worry again when we are at Disney World for 5 days.
Worst part is that she won't be boarded this time.  Our houseguest and the neighbor down the street will be with her for part of the day
and evening.  Hope she will be OK left alone for a few hours every day.


----------



## yulilin3

Star Tours and The Force Awakens in World of Color Celebrate
http://www.disboards.com/media/the-force-awakens-and-star-tours-in-world-of-color-celebrate.77521/


----------



## yulilin3

JimBo Fett said:


> yulilin3 can I ask a question that you have probably answered already?  The info on page #1 shows a suggested time to arrive for a place in line for a wrist band and fp for an auto, are the times assigned like regular fp, next available and you won't know what time the star is signing until they hand you the fp, right?  And does the fp have a window like other fp?





JimBo Fett said:


> We were told no a
> 
> 
> We also were told no and no for Tables in Wonderland when we made ADR, didn't sound right.  CM put me on hold to ask.


Yes it works just like a paper fp. Your autograph session time will be something like :from 3:10 to 3:30pm. I am trying to get autograph sessions time today. Last weekend they had the maps of weekend I in the resorts on Thursday so hopefully we'll be able to get that info today. Who are you planning on meeting?
And yes, they don't take any other discounts on the SWW meals, no TiW, no AP, no CM but at Hollywood and Vine the wording from the credit card is pretty clear and you should be able to receive the 10% if yo ask. Same thing happened last year, people were told no but when they insisted and managers had a look at the wording the allowed it



HCinKC said:


> Oh good grief...40 pages behind again! I am exhausted, but we had a great trip. It will be nice to sleep in my own bed tonight though.
> 
> Just had a few things before bed...
> 
> We did RH last night. The characters that we saw were a rebel pilot (not x-wing), Rodian mechanic (not Greedo), storm troopers, jawas (not trading), and Chewie. We were there for a little over an hour, and those were the only ones for last night. It seemed like they cycled through in 15 minute increments - pilot and mechanic, troopers, jawas, and Chewie. We asked several different workers, including a manager, and they all said that who you get is random. "They" just send a group over for the evening basically, so even the folks working RH don't know until 4pm. The food was good, but we ordered way too much. It says small plates, but really, any of them are plenty as an entree. Also, they added the light up x-wing to ODS's lemonade (though it was an extra 5.50). We didn't ask for any autographs, but we got pictures, and the interaction was great.
> 
> Also, be sure to ask for your Vader/Fett autograph while at breakfast. We tried last night, and Sci-Fi and Guest Relations both said they didn't have any. ODS was a bit disappointed. I may or may not have reminded DH to ask at breakfast, but the poor man was trying to follow my directions all week. I can't fault him!
> 
> And, doesn't a free picture come with the Mickey dinner? Or is it breakfast? I thought it was dinner, but it keeps trying to make me pay $14.95 for the download...am I missing something? I am going to be pretty upset if it isn't working right. I didn't realize until later that no one took a picture with our camera. The only way we can have one with Mickey is with the Photopass one.


Did you get a separate photopass card for Jedi Mickey? that's strange because I got the card and just used it and it was a free download.


----------



## tigger1972

Are we crazy that we're considering driving down from Virginia for weekend 2 of SWW?!


----------



## yulilin3

@Itinkso  did I completely missed the list for Weekend II DISsers Strike Back? I know I posted it yesterday. But I wasn't sure if you meant to post weekend II again or just weekend III


----------



## yulilin3

tigger1972 said:


> Are we crazy that we're considering driving down from Virginia for weekend 2 of SWW?!


No, I know someone coming from Georgia every weekend,, going back to work and coming back down. Weekends I thru III
SWW does that to you


----------



## lovethattink

HCinKC said:


> Oh good grief...40 pages behind again! I am exhausted, but we had a great trip. It will be nice to sleep in my own bed tonight though.
> 
> Just had a few things before bed...
> 
> We did RH last night. The characters that we saw were a rebel pilot (not x-wing), Rodian mechanic (not Greedo), storm troopers, jawas (not trading), and Chewie. We were there for a little over an hour, and those were the only ones for last night. It seemed like they cycled through in 15 minute increments - pilot and mechanic, troopers, jawas, and Chewie. We asked several different workers, including a manager, and they all said that who you get is random. "They" just send a group over for the evening basically, so even the folks working RH don't know until 4pm. The food was good, but we ordered way too much. It says small plates, but really, any of them are plenty as an entree. Also, they added the light up x-wing to ODS's lemonade (though it was an extra 5.50). We didn't ask for any autographs, but we got pictures, and the interaction was great.
> 
> Also, be sure to ask for your Vader/Fett autograph while at breakfast. We tried last night, and Sci-Fi and Guest Relations both said they didn't have any. ODS was a bit disappointed. I may or may not have reminded DH to ask at breakfast, but the poor man was trying to follow my directions all week. I can't fault him!
> 
> And, doesn't a free picture come with the Mickey dinner? Or is it breakfast? I thought it was dinner, but it keeps trying to make me pay $14.95 for the download...am I missing something? I am going to be pretty upset if it isn't working right. I didn't realize until later that no one took a picture with our camera. The only way we can have one with Mickey is with the Photopass one.



Whoa those glow cubes went up in price. It was $2 added to ds' blue milk on Saturday.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Whoa those glow cubes went up in price. It was $2 added to ds' blue milk on Saturday.


so weird. I didn't get the fighter I asked for a Millennium Falcon and it was $4, then we assumed that the fighter was more expensive because of the clip and that it's larger, but you got a fighter cube for $2?


----------



## lovethattink

Itinkso said:


> *SWW III: Revenge of the DISers!*
> 
> *Here is DISmeet info ~ be sure to say 'hi' to yulilin if you happen to see her. She'll be enjoying SWW on Friday evening, Saturday, and Sunday. *
> 
> ***_***SWW DISmeet Info from yulilin****_
> 
> *There will be 2 meets every Saturday and 1 on Sunday.*
> 
> *Every Saturday:*
> ~ After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.
> 
> *Yulilin's Cantina Meets!!*
> *~ *_Before Fireworks: around 8:00 p.m. we'll be at the area around Echo Lake across from 50s Prime Time. We will be there all the way until 10:00 p.m. ~ BYOB&D: Bring Your Own Beverages and Desserts!_
> 
> 
> *Every Sunday:*
> ~ After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.
> 
> My DD14 and I will be at DHS every Saturday and Sunday so if anyone wants to meet at a different time let me know. I'll only be going to the first Friday for my character challenge.
> 
> 
> *SWW III - May 29, 30, 31
> Garrison: Revenge of the DISers
> 
> @yulilin3 - 30, 31 (RH)
> @ebtbmom - 29
> @lovethattink - 29, 30, 31
> @jennab113 - 29, 30 (FTF DP), 31
> @Cluelyss - 29 (H&V), 31 (SciFi, FTF, RH)
> @ConnieB - 29, 30, 31
> @stasijane - 29 (SciFi), 30,
> @AriesAriel - 29, 30 [May 28 (SciFi)]
> @disneygrandma - 29 (FTF DP), 30 (FTF DP) [May 28 (SciFi, H&V)]
> @MunchkinandSugarBear - 29, 30, 31
> @Koh1977 - 30 (RH), 31 (H&V, FTF) [June 3 (SciFi)]
> @alayne - 29, 30, 31 (VIP)
> @Barbara C - 29 (VIP), 30, 31 [May 28 (H&V), June 1 (SciFi)]
> @trara1375 - 31 (H&V)
> @volfan1978 - 29
> @djock19 - 29 (H&V)
> @Dani C - 29, 30 (RH), 31 (FTF DP) [June 1 (SciFi)]
> @Nello - 29
> @coluk003 - 29 (SciFi, FTF DP), 30, 31 [May 28 (H&V)]
> @Pygmypuff07 - 29 (RH), 30, 31
> @missthatgator - 29, 30, 31 (FTF DP) [May 28 (SciFi)]
> @JimBo Fett - 29 (SciFi, H&V), 30, 31 (SciFi, H&V)
> @jane2073 - 29, 30, 31
> @jeanneg4of4 - 29, 30 (FTF), 31
> @MomBird's Fam - 31
> @slaveone - 30 (RH)
> @elphie101 - 30, 31
> @AdamsPrincess - 29, 30, 31
> @jthornton94 - 30 (SciFi, FTF, RH)
> @CindySwims - 31 (FTF) [June 2 (SciFi)]
> @CheshireCrazy - 30 (SciFi, FTF, RH), 31
> @mesaboy2 - 29
> @AliceIn - 30, 31
> @spc67carr - 29 (FTF DP) [May 26 (SciFi, H&V)]
> @delmar411 - 29, 30, 31(FTF DP)
> @paysensmom - 31 (H&V)
> @Boski - 29, 30 (RH)
> @heidi8 - 29, 30, 31 (RH)
> @RedM94 - 29 (SciFi, RH), 30 ( VIP), 31
> @NebrMom - 29 [May 27 (SciFi)]
> @lchuck - 30 (RH), 31 (RH)
> 
> AP/DVC SWW Poster Trading takes place on the Roll Call thread.*



I missed weekend 2. What's that called?


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> so weird. I didn't get the fighter I asked for a Millennium Falcon and it was $4, then we assumed that the fighter was more expensive because of the clip and that it's larger, but you got a fighter cube for $2?



I'll have to check if dh kept the receipt. But I'm pretty sure our server said $2.


----------



## yulilin3

WEEKEND II MAP THANKS TO @The Sunrise Student


----------



## yulilin3

_DISer Strike Back...make sure to note that Silas Carson has 3 session only Friday and Saturday. Sunday only two sessions_

_Park opens at 7:30 am. Rope Drops at 7:45am_

_GMR closes at 8pm due to fireworks fall out_

_TSMM closes at 8:15 pm due to fireworks fall out_

_Fantasmic! At 9pm and 10:30pm

Weekend II: May 22-24_
*James Arnold Taylor (not signing)*
*Warwick Davis*: Wald, Wicket W. Warrick (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_;_Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_)Autograph Sessions ( 1pm and 2:15pm)
*Silas Carson*: Ki-Adi-Mundi, Nute Gunray (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_;_Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_;_Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith_)Autograph Sessions ( 1pm, 2:15pm and *4:30pm) *Friday and Saturday only
*Vanessa Marshall*: Hera Syndulla (_Star Wars Rebels_)Autograph Sessions ( 3pm and 5 pm)
*Ashley Eckstein*(Voice of Ahsoka Tano –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars_) Autograph session 12:45pm-2:15pm

Giving priority to Silas Carson, arrive by 5am. Second Warwick Davis since he has 2 weekends locals will split up. Arrive around 5:30am. Vanessa Marshall arrive no later than 6am. Ashley same as weekend 1
Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am

Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
Ewok Tale My Short Story 5:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
PMC kids edition 12:15pm and 4:15pm sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC featuring Sabine and Ezra)
2:30pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM
DJ Lobot Dance Party 7 pm

Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

yulilin3 said:


> Star Tours and The Force Awakens in World of Color Celebrate
> http://www.disboards.com/media/the-force-awakens-and-star-tours-in-world-of-color-celebrate.77521/


That's so cool! World of Color was undergoing renovation when we were there in January for the SW Half. Hope to get back again for the Tink Half in 2016, only a year from now!


----------



## yulilin3

first post updated with celeb autograph sessions and link to the map


----------



## tigger1972

tigger1972 said:


> Are we crazy that we're considering driving down from Virginia for weekend 2 of SWW?!





yulilin3 said:


> No, I know someone coming from Georgia every weekend,, going back to work and coming back down. Weekends I thru III
> SWW does that to you



Wow! Most of our rationale for even considering this is that we truly only had one SWW day last weekend and that was our VIP Tour. As much as we loved the tour -- early access to Darth's Mall, great seats for the shows, etc. -- it killed us that we had to walk by all of the meet and greets with hardly any lines early on as our guides walked us to our next destination.

DS yelled one word -- "YES!!" -- when we mentioned the possibility of going again. I guess I'll have to keep reading this thread to help me decide.


----------



## yulilin3

tigger1972 said:


> Wow! Most of our rationale for even considering this is that we truly only had one SWW day last weekend and that was our VIP Tour. As much as we loved the tour -- early access to Darth's Mall, great seats for the shows, etc. -- it killed us that we had to walk by all of the meet and greets with hardly any lines early on as our guides walked us to our next destination.
> 
> DS yelled one word -- "YES!!" -- when we mentioned the possibility of going again. I guess I'll have to keep reading this thread to help me decide.


no need to read...the answer is YES!!


----------



## pookadoo77

anyone willing to post a pic of the magic shots offered and state the location? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## tigger1972

yulilin3 said:


> no need to read...the answer is YES!!


LoL!!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> anyone willing to post a pic of the magic shots offered and state the location? Thanks in advance!!


We didn't get a pic of the exact location but if you go to the coke bottle and look left from this view, you will see the smoking area. The photopass person is there next to a big gate. This is where they are doing the fighting with Vader and I think the force push one





the other area they are doing magic shots is by the wall of Tattooine Traders, so this wall




those are the only 2 locations I've seen


----------



## yulilin3

making a list of things to find out on Saturday...anyone has any questions that have not been covered on the first page already?
I'm looking for locations of magic shots
General start and end times for characters (MDE has their schedules throughout the day)
I'm asking on Sunday evening what items have been sold out from Darth's Mall
Taking detailed pictures of the Premium Package for parade and fireworks


----------



## Cluelyss

Was looking at the forecast for next weekend, and I am having legitimate concerns that my family is going to spontaneously combust when we arrive at MCO. It is currently 51 degrees in northeast Ohio.....the Orlando highs next weekend will be nearly double that!!!


----------



## pookadoo77

pics of crowds in premium dessert party area to see crowd level would be so appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> pics of crowds in premium dessert party area to see crowd level would be so appreciated! Thanks!!


got that on my list


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Was looking at the forecast for next weekend, and I am having legitimate concerns that my family is going to spontaneously combust when we arrive at MCO. It is currently 51 degrees in northeast Ohio.....the Orlando highs next weekend will be nearly double that!!!


seriously....start hydrating, no joke. Start drinking extra water, your body will thank you later


----------



## soniam

Cluelyss said:


> Was looking at the forecast for next weekend, and I am having legitimate concerns that my family is going to spontaneously combust when we arrive at MCO. It is currently 51 degrees in northeast Ohio.....the Orlando highs next weekend will be nearly double that!!!



What weather app/site is saying that it's going to be 102 in Orlando? Because trust me, being in Texas, I can tell you that there is a huge difference between 95 and 102, not just 7 degrees


----------



## yulilin3

Accuweather is showing for Saturday 30th

Hi 94°RealFeel® 101°Precipitation 1%
Any temps that you guys see, just add about 5 degrees for real feel (humidity based)


----------



## sophy1996

Cluelyss said:


> Was looking at the forecast for next weekend, and I am having legitimate concerns that my family is going to spontaneously combust when we arrive at MCO. It is currently 51 degrees in northeast Ohio.....the Orlando highs next weekend will be nearly double that!!!


My husband says he's going to welcome the high temps for a chance to get warm, finally. It's been raining and overcast here for three weeks and we're not in the Pacific Nothwest!


----------



## HCinKC

JayLeeJay said:


> If you still need a Vader/Fett autograph I can ask for one during my Breakfast on Sunday. If you will be around Sunday I can give it to you in person or I can mail it after I get home. Just let me know.


We are home already, but that would be amazing if you could mail one! I would so greatly appreciate it. Let me know if it works out, and I will pass on our address. Thank you!!!



yulilin3 said:


> Did you get a separate photopass card for Jedi Mickey? that's strange because I got the card and just used it and it was a free download.


I did. It gave me an error message at one point, when I clicked download, so now I am wondering if the system is reading it as redeemed or whatever. I might have to contact support I guess. Ugh.



lovethattink said:


> Whoa those glow cubes went up in price. It was $2 added to ds' blue milk on Saturday.


Hmm, I could have gotten it backwards. Maybe the limeade was $5.50 and the xwing was $4. My brain is slowly turning to mush after such an awesome but busy week at Disney lol.


----------



## Billabongi

Thanks for the help with the answers so far. Ended up caving and buying annual passes just to be able to go back this weekend and Frank OZ weekend. How does Darth's Mall work? Do you have to wait in line for each building individually or once you are in the area you have open access to each of the buildings?


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

tigger1972 said:


> A suggestion for those wishing to collect and trade AP posters: Considering buying the SWW poster which comes in a hard poster tubing container.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or bring a mailing tube. As others have mentioned, this past Sunday the skies opened and we got dumped on pretty significantly. Not only did this delay the parade by 15 minutes or so, but it likely soaked everyone's AP posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully I had bought this SWW poster not just for DS's bedroom, but also for the purpose of keeping our AP posters safe and dry. The AP posters went straight into this container after we procured them. I'd think the humidity alone (not to mention being placed in one's bag/stroller) could transform an AP poster from Mint to Acceptable over the course of a day at SWW.




Hi,
would you be able to provider the dimensions of the AP/DVC posters?  I have a tube from home that I can bring, just want to make sure it fits!
Thanks!


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> making a list of things to find out on Saturday...anyone has any questions that have not been covered on the first page already?
> I'm looking for locations of magic shots
> General start and end times for characters (MDE has their schedules throughout the day)
> I'm asking on Sunday evening what items have been sold out from Darth's Mall
> Taking detailed pictures of the Premium Package for parade and fireworks


yulilin, can you think of three shopping locations close to the JTA area that have the SWW logo merchandise? The hunt is on for the Tervis tumbler and I don't want DD's friend to trek back to Watto's if there is a merchandise cart close by. I'm thinking the tumbler may be hard to find at Tatooine Traders so will need a couple of alternate and close by locations. Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

Billabongi said:


> Thanks for the help with the answers so far. Ended up caving and buying annual passes just to be able to go back this weekend and Frank OZ weekend. How does Darth's Mall work? Do you have to wait in line for each building individually or once you are in the area you have open access to each of the buildings?


X Wing Collectible has a smaller line than Watto's Grotto.
I would do X Wing first (furthest back) and then do Watto's and from there it's an exit to the whole "complex"
Remember to get your 10% AP discount when you check out


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> yulilin, can you think of three shopping locations close to the JTA area that have the SWW logo merchandise? The hunt is on for the Tervis tumbler and I don't want DD's friend to trek back to Watto's if there is a merchandise cart close by. I'm thinking the tumbler may be hard to find at Tatooine Traders so will need a couple of alternate and close by locations. Thanks!!


These are the locations I remember seeing SWW merchandise
Mickey's of Hollywood
Villains in Vogue
Tattooine Traders
Prop Shop across from Studio Catering
In the outdoor cart and gift shop outside the park


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> WEEKEND II MAP THANKS TO @The Sunrise Student



So don't know if anyone else has noticed and not to put a rain on this BUUUUUUT they no longer mention nor picture the Boba Fett stein on the food and drink section like they did last week.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> @Itinkso  did I completely missed the list for Weekend II DISsers Strike Back? I know I posted it yesterday. But I wasn't sure if you meant to post weekend II again or just weekend III


Weekend II was posted late last Wednesday. Everyone was tagged at that time... my late evening posts are usually after you're off the boards for the night.


----------



## williamscm3

Just boarded the Magical Express!!! On to POFQ then a full day of SWW tomorrow!!! Woohooo! I'm pretty excited if you can't tell


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tigger1972 said:


> Are we crazy that we're considering driving down from Virginia for weekend 2 of SWW?!


Too funny!!  This was just floating through my mind yesterday as well! 



tigger1972 said:


> Wow! Most of our rationale for even considering this is that we truly only had one SWW day last weekend and that was our VIP Tour. As much as we loved the tour -- early access to Darth's Mall, great seats for the shows, etc. -- it killed us that we had to walk by all of the meet and greets with hardly any lines early on as our guides walked us to our next destination.
> 
> DS yelled one word -- "YES!!" -- when we mentioned the possibility of going again. I guess I'll have to keep reading this thread to help me decide.


I understand what you're saying.  We were in just for the weekend, and did this:
-- Sat:  Rebel Hangar
-- Sun: VIP, Jedi Mickey dinner, Chewie M&G, magic shots
-- Mon: Galactic Breakfast, photos in front of various cool backdrops (blister pack, Bounty hunter, etc.) with NO ONE around

The only other M&G we might have wanted to do was Darth Maul. If we had only fit in the VIP tour -- as much as we loved it -- I might be looking for cheap airfare for this or next weekend!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

@mesaboy2 I looked and you can change the battery on the X-wing glow cube but not the Falcon or Death Star


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> Just boarded the Magical Express!!! On to POFQ then a full day of SWW tomorrow!!! Woohooo! I'm pretty excited if you can't tell


YAY!!! Make sure to ask for your map when you check in. I think all the resorts have them by now


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> So don't know if anyone else has noticed and not to put a rain on this BUUUUUUT they no longer mention nor picture the Boba Fett stein on the food and drink section like they did last week.


I wouldn't be too worried. Same thing happened last year. First weekend they featured the Stormtrooper stein and then they didn't. But they were available weekend 3 thru 5


----------



## mesaboy2

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> @mesaboy2 I looked and you can change the battery on the X-wing glow cube but not the Falcon or Death Star


 
Thanks for checking!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> I wouldn't be too worried. Same thing happened last year. First weekend they featured the Stormtrooper stein and then they didn't. But they were available weekend 3 thru 5



I know I just didn't want the others that were going week 2 only and had seen it on the map for week 1 thinking they were going crazy from sun exposure. I may be there Friday night so if I am I will look for them and ask around and report back.


----------



## dawn8179

Finally made our coffee cozies for our trip. I have Mickey Mouse ones that I made that I usually take, but felt this trip needed Star Wars.


----------



## Disaholic73

What is the difference in items being offered/sold at the three stores in Darth's Mall?  Looking mainly for SWW themed merchandise (shirts, plushes) and am curious as to where they would best be found but what I may also be interested in buying from the other stores in the Mall.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Disaholic73 said:


> What is the difference in items being offered/sold at the three stores in Darth's Mall?  Looking mainly for SWW themed merchandise (shirts, plushes) and am curious as to where they would best be found but what I may also be interested in buying from the other stores in the Mall.


General SWW merch such as shirts and plush can be found at the Watto's Grotto section. The X-wing Collectibles is for LE merch such as the framed pins and Dooney and Bourke bags.

But they also sell many SWW general merch at several of the normal stores such a s Tatooine Traders, Villians in VOgue, and Mickey's of Hollywood


----------



## Cluelyss

Disaholic73 said:


> What is the difference in items being offered/sold at the three stores in Darth's Mall?  Looking mainly for SWW themed merchandise (shirts, plushes) and am curious as to where they would best be found but what I may also be interested in buying from the other stores in the Mall.


Take a look at the map, too, it lists the deferent types of merchandise sold at each location. But as pp mentioned, you can find SW merch in other locations in the park as well.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> A DISer I believe it was @cinder-ellah did characterpalooza on Saturday they opened the ToT gates at 6:15 pm. She met Pluto, Jasmine, Mulan, Rafiki, I forgot who else. She said it was not crowded at all
> Not sure if it's been happening everyday though


Good Morning !
Just got home late last night from a fabulous fun SWW with DPP.
Character Palooza waiting area CM would not give us a clue as to whether or not the Palooza would be taking place. Above characters plus Tiana were there.   Very quiet area once we were in.  Fun !

I am so far behind here..... Going to catch up and post my experiences.

A great big "Thank You" to Yulilin3 and her daughter.


----------



## yulilin3

A bit of an off topic question. My friend started making items similar to these, she's not selling them yet. But wanted me to ask my Dis/SW friends how much would you be willing to pay for something like this?


----------



## xApril

The autograph times are not convenient this year! There's almost none in the mornings. I was gonna meet Vanessa tomorrow, but I love stars of the saga with Warwick and his Short Story show. So I now am deciding between meeting Silas or Ashley tomorrow and Warwick on Saturday. Wish they wouldn't interfere with showtimes.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> seriously....start hydrating, no joke. Start drinking extra water, your body will thank you later


Us "Oregonian's" survived by constantly getting the FREE cups of ice water at counter serve restaurants.


----------



## Disaholic73

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> General SWW merch such as shirts and plush can be found at the Watto's Grotto section. The X-wing Collectibles is for LE merch such as the framed pins and Dooney and Bourke bags.
> 
> But they also sell many SWW general merch at several of the normal stores such a s Tatooine Traders, Villians in VOgue, and Mickey's of Hollywood



thank you and cluelyss for the info.  With that being the case, perhaps we will be able to skip the Mall and save time by not having to wait in line for the same items that can be had elsewhere in the park.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> The autograph times are not convenient this year! There's almost none in the mornings. I was gonna meet Vanessa tomorrow, but I love stars of the saga with Warwick and his Short Story show. So I now am deciding between meeting Silas or Ashley tomorrow and Warwick on Saturday. Wish they wouldn't interfere with showtimes.


I know. You can ask for the very last fp of Vanessa's last session. It's at 6pm. That's what we did last weekend with Tiya


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> A bit of an off topic question. My friend started making items similar to these, she's not selling them yet. But wanted me to ask my Dis/SW friends how much would you be willing to pay for something like this?


OMG !  Those are fabulous !


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> A bit of an off topic question. My friend started making items similar to these, she's not selling them yet. But wanted me to ask my Dis/SW friends how much would you be willing to pay for something like this?


Super cute. I'd say  minimum $10, but I would not be surprised to pay $15. Crochet like that is not something that is easily picked up (like sewing a cozy would be). Plus, I bet each one takes her a fair amount of time. They are great!


----------



## cccory

Does anyone know if you can check-in later than 10am for the FTF package?  And if so, where would you check in?  Will they still be by Min & Bill's after the parade starts?


----------



## Monykalyn

gwenlep said:


> That is what I worry about.  Our dog is at least 12 years old so it could happen.  Have to worry again when we are at Disney World for 5 days.
> Worst part is that she won't be boarded this time.  Our houseguest and the neighbor down the street will be with her for part of the day
> and evening.  Hope she will be OK left alone for a few hours every day.


I think staying in their own home is much less stressful-especially for older dogs/animals; We now go with house sitters (just finalized details with mine yesterday -getting closer!) as it is just easier-plus we have chickens and there is no "boarding place" for chickens lol.


----------



## Disaholic73

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> General SWW merch such as shirts and plush can be found at the Watto's Grotto section. The X-wing Collectibles is for LE merch such as the framed pins and Dooney and Bourke bags.
> 
> But they also sell many SWW general merch at several of the normal stores such a s Tatooine Traders, Villians in VOgue, and Mickey's of Hollywood



One more question on this, where (if available) could one find a replica of a stormtrooper helmet?  is anything like this available at any of the stores/Mall at HS?  DS4 is a huge stormtrooper and Tuscan raider fan and besides doing D-Tech me to make him into a stormtrooper, his birthday will be in August and thought something like a replica helmet would be awesome as a present for him.


----------



## yulilin3

cccory said:


> Does anyone know if you can check-in later than 10am for the FTF package?  And if so, where would you check in?  Will they still be by Min & Bill's after the parade starts?


The CM with the credentials will be at the parade area until about 11:45am. After that you can pick up your credentials for the dessert party at Guest Relations


----------



## yulilin3

Disaholic73 said:


> One more question on this, where (if available) could one find a replica of a stormtrooper helmet?  is anything like this available at any of the stores/Mall at HS?  DS4 is a huge stormtrooper and Tuscan raider fan and besides doing D-Tech me to make him into a stormtrooper, his birthday will be in August and thought something like a replica helmet would be awesome as a present for him.


The only thing similar that I have seen are stormtrooper piggy banks. I haven't seen them recently in DHS but saw them about a month ago at DTD


----------



## cccory

yulilin3 said:


> The CM with the credentials will be at the parade area until about 11:45am. After that you can pick up your credentials for the dessert party at Guest Relations


Thank you!!  I've been looking everywhere for this information and didn't find it anywhere.  Should have know to start here.  Thank you, again!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> A bit of an off topic question. My friend started making items similar to these, she's not selling them yet. But wanted me to ask my Dis/SW friends how much would you be willing to pay for something like this?


Coming from a knitter based on price of materials and time taken I would say $15. I might make a couple myself. I would LOVE to be able to knit for a living


----------



## tigger1972

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I understand what you're saying.  We were in just for the weekend, and did this:
> -- Sat:  Rebel Hangar
> -- Sun: VIP, Jedi Mickey dinner, Chewie M&G, magic shots
> -- Mon: Galactic Breakfast, photos in front of various cool backdrops (blister pack, Bounty hunter, etc.) with NO ONE around
> 
> The only other M&G we might have wanted to do was Darth Maul. If we had only fit in the VIP tour -- as much as we loved it -- I might be looking for cheap airfare for this or next weekend!



You did SWW perfectly! We did VIP on Sunday and RH on Monday, but next time we'll plan on a third day to try to get everything in!

Alas we can't go for weekend 2; DS has already committed to taking care of the dogs of two of our neighbors for the Memorial Day weekend. Perhaps we'll consider weekend 3.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I flew home Sunday and I'm flying back down today. This was my originally scheduled weekend though.


----------



## yulilin3

Shameless plug: If anyone is going to Downtown Disney tonight check the band playing at the outdoor seating for Splitsville from 7:45pm to 11:45pm. My son is in it. They play every Thursday night


----------



## yulilin3

I think I'm doing this for this years SWW pictures. I think it's a neat way to keep all the pictures and maybe even take it next year for characters and celebrities to sign it
http://photo.walgreens.com/walgreen...yBooks?tab=photo_HomepageNewBabies_PhotoBooks


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> Shameless plug: If anyone is going to Downtown Disney tonight check the band playing at the outdoor seating for Splitsville from 7:45pm to 11:45pm. My son is in it. They play every Thursday night


Were they there maybe 2 thursday's ago??


----------



## Skywise

When I went last year Darth Maul and all the collectibles were in one building (and if they weren't I missed something.   ).

It seems they're in different buildings this year (XWing, Darth Maul and Watto's)?  I've got a FtF package so I should be able to get into the express lane - So I'm trying to figure out what my strategy is (current thought is about an hour or two after the parade, just before our afternoon break) Is there an express lane for each different shop or does one shop lead into another?


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Were they there maybe 2 thursday's ago??


they were there 2 Thursdays ago, not last Thursday. Did you see them?


----------



## lovingeire

pollyanna30 said:


> Also, I think I am missing something in regards to the glow cubes.  What makes them glow and will they continue to glow after you get home?  Thanks!



On a random note my boys get some kind of "glow cube" each trip. In 2012 they got Buzz, in 2013 Lightning McQueen. Buzz just stopped working, and the clip broke, a few months ago so pretty decent bang for our buck, especially considering MDS was 2 when we got Buzz and would leave him on constantly.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> When I went last year Darth Maul and all the collectibles were in one building (and if they weren't I missed something.   ).
> 
> It seems they're in different buildings this year (XWing, Darth Maul and Watto's)?  I've got a FtF package so I should be able to get into the express lane - So I'm trying to figure out what my strategy is (current thought is about an hour or two after the parade, just before our afternoon break) Is there an express lane for each different shop or does one shop lead into another?


if you have the DPP there's an express line for each building. They are in separate buildings. Like @lovethattink said go first to X Wing collectibles and then to Watto's Grotto because from there it's only an exit and you have to circle around to get back int Darth's Mall


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Skywise said:


> When I went last year Darth Maul and all the collectibles were in one building (and if they weren't I missed something.   ).
> 
> It seems they're in different buildings this year (XWing, Darth Maul and Watto's)?  I've got a FtF package so I should be able to get into the express lane - So I'm trying to figure out what my strategy is (current thought is about an hour or two after the parade, just before our afternoon break) Is there an express lane for each different shop or does one shop lead into another?


Unfortunately no they do not connect poor planning in my opinion but yes there is an express line for both. the Maul and Watto's are technically one section too


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> I think I'm doing this for this years SWW pictures. I think it's a neat way to keep all the pictures and maybe even take it next year for characters and celebrities to sign it
> http://photo.walgreens.com/walgreen...yBooks?tab=photo_HomepageNewBabies_PhotoBooks



We have done this before for a disney trip. I put all the pics I could find of the kids with each character all on the same page. So there was a bunch with Mickey on one page, chip and dale on another page. The characters really loved it!


----------



## Koh1977

delmar411 said:


> We have done this before for a disney trip. I put all the pics I could find of the kids with each character all on the same page. So there was a bunch with Mickey on one page, chip and dale on another page. The characters really loved it!



Yep, we've done it using Shutterfly.  Especially nice when you can get an 8x8 book free!  DD loves to look back at the pics and autographs  (DS not so much).  We're doing the normal autograph books with place for photo this year (kids chose).  Then I also have a Character Encyclopedia of the Star Wars characters for those autographs.  (not quite as bulky and heavy as the Ultimate Guide, but also doesn't have Rebel stuff in it)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tigger1972 said:


> You did SWW perfectly! We did VIP on Sunday and RH on Monday, but next time we'll plan on a third day to try to get everything in!
> 
> Alas we can't go for weekend 2; DS has already committed to taking care of the dogs of two of our neighbors for the Memorial Day weekend. Perhaps we'll consider weekend 3.



If you do go back for wknd 3, report back!  I think we'll have to wait until next year, so I need to live vicariously through everyone here...


----------



## Felipe4

Any DISers take OZ doing the memory maker? Trying to decide if it's worth it...


----------



## Delphinus317

Felipe4 said:


> Any DISers take OZ doing the memory maker? Trying to decide if it's worth it...



I am.  I'll be there with my DS9 for 5 days & don't want to miss any opportunity for photos.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Thank you for the update @yulilin3, about the Dessert Party for DPP and the PP.
Our group of 5 had the DPP (was able to get it the first day announced here) and I was able to add a last minute family member with a PP (thanks to Obi-Wan and DisneyDiningBuddy).

At the time we had our packages, the dessert party was to be a combined area. (We knew parade viewing etc were all separate).  
At the parade viewing area @yulilin3 told us the dessert party had been changed to 2 separate area's.   Darn ..... 
I did stop at Guest Services after the parade just to confirm this (not that I doubted @yulilin3 ). 
Sammi was the most delightful CM that greeted me there. I told her of our groups dynamics and SWW Packages and just wanted to confirm the update about the Dessert Party. She asked if I could wait abit and came back a few minutes later with a Pass for our 6th family member allowing her to join us at the Fireworks / Dessert Party. 
Wow !  Pixie Dust is powerful !
I did not go in to Guest Services demanding or expecting them to do that.  Just inquiring.....
I thanked her immensely (they certainly did not have to do that).
I also asked if I could talk to her supervisor (who came out immediately) and thanked her & Disney and told her that Sammi's attitude was superb when she was talking to me.  Very welcoming, cheerful and didn't act like I was bothering her/them.
Thank you Disney & a great big Thank You @yulilin3 for the update.
And yes, we had a very Galactic Blast at the Fireworks/Dessert Party !


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Felipe4 said:


> Any DISers take OZ doing the memory maker? Trying to decide if it's worth it...



Yup, buy it every trip. That way we can make sure not to miss any photo ops. If you decide to get it, order online at least 3 days in advance so you can save $30.  (Used to save $50!! If bought in advance!)


----------



## bgg319

cinder-ellah said:


> Good Morning !
> Just got home late last night from a fabulous fun SWW with DPP.
> Character Palooza waiting area CM would not give us a clue as to whether or not the Palooza would be taking place. Above characters plus Tiana were there.   Very quiet area once we were in.  Fun !
> 
> I am so far behind here..... Going to catch up and post my experiences.
> 
> A great big "Thank You" to Yulilin3 and her daughter.



What time was you there?  Thanks.


----------



## Disaholic73

Delphinus317 said:


> I am.  I'll be there with my DS9 for 5 days & don't want to miss any opportunity for photos.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Felipe4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any DISers take OZ doing the memory maker? Trying to decide if it's worth it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am as well for same reason.
Click to expand...


----------



## yulilin3

bgg319 said:


> What time was you there?  Thanks.


6:15pm


----------



## cinder-ellah

cinder-ellah said:


> Thank you for the update @yulilin3, about the Dessert Party for DPP and the PP.
> Our group of 5 had the DPP (was able to get it the first day announced here) and I was able to add a last minute family member with a PP (thanks to Obi-Wan and DisneyDiningBuddy).
> 
> At the time we had our packages, the dessert party was to be a combined area. (We knew parade viewing etc were all separate).
> At the parade viewing area @yulilin3 told us the dessert party had been changed to 2 separate area's.   Darn .....
> I did stop at Guest Services after the parade just to confirm this (not that I doubted @yulilin3 ).
> Sammi was the most delightful CM that greeted me there. I told her of our groups dynamics and SWW Packages and just wanted to confirm the update about the Dessert Party. She asked if I could wait abit and came back a few minutes later with a Pass for our 6th family member allowing her to join us at the Fireworks / Dessert Party.
> Wow !  Pixie Dust is powerful !
> I did not go in to Guest Services demanding or expecting them to do that.  Just inquiring.....
> I thanked her immensely (they certainly did not have to do that).
> I also asked if I could talk to her supervisor (who came out immediately) and thanked her & Disney and told her that Sammi's attitude was superb when she was talking to me.  Very welcoming, cheerful and didn't act like I was bothering her/them.
> Thank you Disney & a great big Thank You @yulilin3 for the update.
> And yes, we had a very Galactic Blast at the Fireworks/Dessert Party !


(Eck !  Didn't mean to underline everything)


bgg319 said:


> What time was you there?  Thanks.


There was a small line at 8pm, they opened at 8:30pm. I shared a bench with @yulini3 & her daughter before it opened and updated her on my results from Guest Services. 
Be aware of where to line up. Our group had split up earlier and were to meet there. But they got lost & some CM's told them the wrong location. If in doubt of one CM's info keep asking. The events can be new for some of the CM's and they are still learning. I'm sure it's over whelming to them also.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> 6:15pm





yulilin3 said:


> 6:15pm[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> cinder-ellah said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Eck !  Didn't mean to underline everything)
> 
> There was a small line at 8pm, they opened at 8:30pm. I shared a bench with @yulini3 & her daughter before it opened and updated her on my results from Guest Services.
> Be aware of where to line up. Our group had split up earlier and were to meet there. But they got lost & some CM's told them the wrong location. If in doubt of one CM's info keep asking. The events can be new for some of the CM's and they are still learning. I'm sure it's over whelming to them also.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL !   I think I have jet lag..... I answered about this, but the question was about the Palooza.
Click to expand...


----------



## yulilin3

bgg319 said:


> What time was you there?  Thanks.


oops. I thought you were asking about characterpalooza, sorry


----------



## tigger1972

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> If you do go back for wknd 3, report back!  I think we'll have to wait until next year, so I need to live vicariously through everyone here...


Will do. I think it's only natural for everyone to linger on this thread for a while after they return home from SWW. Something about not wanting the Disney SWW Magic to end perhaps?


----------



## Felipe4

yulilin3 said:


> oops. I thought you were asking about characterpalooza, sorry



Oooh. Did you meet any non SW characters for Characterpalooza? I know Aladdin and Jasmine frequent it and I'll be somewhat dressed as Jasmine on that day.


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> Oooh. Did you meet any non SW characters for Characterpalooza? I know Aladdin and Jasmine frequent it and I'll be somewhat dressed as Jasmine on that day.


@cinder-ellah did characterpalooza Saturday at 6:15pm.


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> I know. You can ask for the very last fp of Vanessa's last session. It's at 6pm. That's what we did last weekend with Tiya


Do you think his show will be done in time if it starts at 5:15? Can't remember how long it was.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> Do you think his show will be done in time if it starts at 5:15? Can't remember how long it was.


the site says 45 min. I don't remember being that long. I guess you could leave by 5:50pm and make it?
Are you coming this weekend or next weekend?


----------



## cinder-ellah

Felipe4 said:


> Oooh. Did you meet any non SW characters for Characterpalooza? I know Aladdin and Jasmine frequent it and I'll be somewhat dressed as Jasmine on that day.[/QUOTE





yulilin3 said:


> @cinder-ellah did characterpalooza Saturday at 6:15pm.


Seem like we waited forever !   We arrived at 5:45pm and it felt more like 6:30 that they opened the gates (not totally positive).  People started leaving that were waiting & expecting it to open at 6:15.  CM's wouldn't tell us anything..... I was even told by 1 CM that is was by the main stage for the main Star Wars show (?) 
As we were all about to give up I approached the last CM that came out from the side and asked if "he" had any clue as to whether or not it was happening......he said quietly that he was not allowed to say it was to take place, but.......  stay around, he saw them lining up and getting ready to open the gates.  We thanked him immensely.


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> the site says 45 min. I don't remember being that long. I guess you could leave by 5:50pm and make it?
> Are you coming this weekend or next weekend?


I'm going this week. I have to skip next week since I'll be in California. I think it's gonna cut it too close so I will just have to miss her this year.


----------



## gatorheather

Have to share with people that will understand my excitement.  My DD6 and I are going weekend IV just the 2 of us because oldest DD and DH have to work now.  My DH is retired military and has been unemployed for a couple years.  This week he got a job offer from a small local company that makes movie props and models.  The owners are also huge SW fans, perfect fit for him.
To celebrate, I have talked him in to going with DD6 and I to SWW on Sunday.  We are only 2 hours away so it took all of my will power to not go last weekend. I'm wondering though, what do you think the chances are of getting RH reservations or even just walk up when they open?  I desperately want to try it out but already have dinner reservations for our trip in 2 weeks. 
Also, who should I stalk to try and get DD6 in the parade?  She has the cutest Chewie dress and the parade is all she has talked about for days.  TIA


----------



## cinder-ellah

cinder-ellah said:


> Seem like we waited forever !   We arrived at 5:45pm and it felt more like 6:30 that they opened the gates (not totally positive).  People started leaving that were waiting & expecting it to open at 6:15.  CM's wouldn't tell us anything..... I was even told by 1 CM that is was by the main stage for the main Star Wars show (?)
> As we were all about to give up I approached the last CM that came out from the side and asked if "he" had any clue as to whether or not it was happening......he said quietly that he was not allowed to say it was to take place, but.......  stay around, he saw them lining up and getting ready to open the gates.  We thanked him immensely.


Pocahontas, Rafiki, Pluto, Jasmine & Tiana were there.  
The CM's inside were very nice.  We didn't feel rushed at all.  After the first group of us went in (15-20 kids/ adults), they closed one gate.  From the outside you really couldn't see that characters were in there, so there was no rush of people coming in.  Very pleasant.   Thank you @kennythepirate


----------



## yulilin3

gatorheather said:


> Have to share with people that will understand my excitement.  My DD6 and I are going weekend IV just the 2 of us because oldest DD and DH have to work now.  My DH is retired military and has been unemployed for a couple years.  This week he got a job offer from a small local company that makes movie props and models.  The owners are also huge SW fans, perfect fit for him.
> To celebrate, I have talked him in to going with DD6 and I to SWW on Sunday.  We are only 2 hours away so it took all of my will power to not go last weekend. I'm wondering though, what do you think the chances are of getting RH reservations or even just walk up when they open?  I desperately want to try it out but already have dinner reservations for our trip in 2 weeks.
> Also, who should I stalk to try and get DD6 in the parade?  She has the cutest Chewie dress and the parade is all she has talked about for days.  TIA


For walk ups try at 4pm, and see what they say. Characters seem to dissapear after 7ish on SWW days
As for the parade they are signing kids up at the front where the info tent with maps are. You can ask there if you want. It really depends on the CM. Some of them will say, yeah no problem and sign them up. Some CM, if you ask will just give you the whole "They are picked at random" speech and actually not consider your child at all.


----------



## missastrocat

We were at WDW during the 1st weekend of SWW this year.  It was our first time going during SWW and my DH is hooked!  We arrived on Thursday, and my dh kept saying we would never go back to WDW in May, June, etc.  Way too hot.  By Sunday afternoon, he was already talking about planning out next year.  And here I thought I wasn't going back to WDW for a few years. 

When do you all start planning for the next year?  I know I definitely do not want to stay at a value resort again, so I may try to rent from a dvc member as soon as possible.  When do they typically announce the dates?


----------



## soniam

missastrocat said:


> We were at WDW during the 1st weekend of SWW this year.  It was our first time going during SWW and my DH is hooked!  We arrived on Thursday, and my dh kept saying we would never go back to WDW in May, June, etc.  Way too hot.  By Sunday afternoon, he was already talking about planning out next year.  And here I thought I wasn't going back to WDW for a few years.
> 
> When do you all start planning for the next year?  I know I definitely do not want to stay at a value resort again, so I may try to rent from a dvc member as soon as possible.  When do they typically announce the dates?



I started planning for next year, 2016, in April of this year However, I have mainly been doing that to ward off the Disney post-trip blues from our March trip. I probably won't start planning in earnest until about 7 months out. You might need to start about then or even a little earlier for DVC points. I have never rented DVC points before though. I don't know when SWW dates were announced last year, but the meal announcements occurred in December, and everything else followed. Some of the announcements have been as late as the beginning of May. It seems things keep getting announced earlier and earlier every year though. Hope to see you there next year


----------



## yulilin3

missastrocat said:


> We were at WDW during the 1st weekend of SWW this year.  It was our first time going during SWW and my DH is hooked!  We arrived on Thursday, and my dh kept saying we would never go back to WDW in May, June, etc.  Way too hot.  By Sunday afternoon, he was already talking about planning out next year.  And here I thought I wasn't going back to WDW for a few years.
> 
> When do you all start planning for the next year?  I know I definitely do not want to stay at a value resort again, so I may try to rent from a dvc member as soon as possible.  When do they typically announce the dates?


In my best Emperor Palpatine's voice "Good...Good 
The dates for this year's SWW were announced December 3rd. Dates for SWW 2014 were announced Mid December. So it looks like first few weeks of December of the trend continues.
I know @The Sunrise Student booked hotels early, she will be able to give her experiences
Oh, and, I'm starting the SWW 2016 thread Sept. 1st


----------



## RookieLady

So, my son announces today in the car that since most work will be complete, the school will be showing him the first Star Wars on June 1 (not sure if it is Episode I or IV).  He should be prepared for our June 7 SWW day.  I can't get my boys into star wars.  They must have switched babies on me at the hospital.  At least, he is getting an education.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> In my best Emperor Palpatine's voice "Good...Good
> The dates for this year's SWW were announced December 3rd. Dates for SWW 2014 were announced Mid December. So it looks like first few weeks of December of the trend continues.
> I know @The Sunrise Student booked hotels early, she will be able to give her experiences
> Oh, and, I'm starting the SWW 2016 thread Sept. 1st



It's usually a certain relationship to Memorial Day weekend though, right? If so, what is that?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

soniam said:


> It's usually a certain relationship to Memorial Day weekend though, right? If so, what is that?


 
Typically SWW starts the weekend before Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## jomommy

Any idea how early the Star Wars Dooney and Bourke handbags will sell out? Have they had them in the past? 

I was planning on getting a DB bag this visit, but the SW design would be even better! However, I won't be there until the June 12. Darth's Mall is only open on SWW days, right?


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Typically SWW starts the weekend before Memorial Day weekend.


 so it should be
I: May 20th-May 22th
II May 27rh-May 29th
III June 3rd-June 5th
IV: June 10th-June 12th
V: June 17th-June 19th
Or they can go deeper into May and start May 13th-May 15th and last weekend would be June 10th-June 12th


----------



## yulilin3

jomommy said:


> Any idea how early the Star Wars Dooney and Bourke handbags will sell out? Have they had them in the past?
> 
> I was planning on getting a DB bag this visit, but the SW design would be even better! However, I won't be there until the June 12. Darth's Mall is only open on SWW days, right?


They never had them so no idea. There were a lot on Sunday


----------



## CaLuCa

I have tried to read some pages, but this is pretty overwhelming!  My kids (12, 5, 5, and 2) and I are AP and come frequently, but have never been to a SWW.  I'm not a super big fan (not going to dress up...don't know all the new characters' names), but I am a child of the 70s, so Star Wars is exciting to me.  We are dipping our toes into this weekend along with my brother.  I've read the first post but am still unsure about some things.  I really want to see the parade (LOVE parades...fave was the old Stars and Motorcars at MGM), so I plan on staking out a spot around 10:15??  Is this a good idea/time?  Anywhere along that street (shady, perhaps) is good?

My brother has a FP+ to the Warwick talk, but I was unsure if my kids could truly appreciate that so he will go by himself (which will probably be a welcome break after hanging with 4 kids for a couple of days).  The kids and I have a garden grill ADR at 4:25, but would we be able to see the Storm trooper pre-show and then leave?  Would you even recommend us doing that?  My kids like shows...indiana Jones, Car Stunt Show, B&B, Philharmagic, Lion King.

Autographs is not a priority for us right now.  DS5 would really like to see R2D2 but reading on here that really didn't look like an options.  DD12 would like the Ewoks, so we might do that.  Early is best, I imagine?

We've got FP+ for ToT, TSMM, and ST interspersed through the day trying to work around what I thought we would hit.

Lastly, good spot to see the fireworks and possibly the show?  What time to guard our spot?  We're good at sitting at the end of the day and not moving.

Thanks for your help!  I feel like I "know" disney but this is a whole new world!


----------



## yulilin3

CaLuCa said:


> I have tried to read some pages, but this is pretty overwhelming!  My kids (12, 5, 5, and 2) and I are AP and come frequently, but have never been to a SWW.  I'm not a super big fan (not going to dress up...don't know all the new characters' names), but I am a child of the 70s, so Star Wars is exciting to me.  We are dipping our toes into this weekend along with my brother.  I've read the first post but am still unsure about some things.  I really want to see the parade (LOVE parades...fave was the old Stars and Motorcars at MGM), so I plan on staking out a spot around 10:15??  Is this a good idea/time?  Anywhere along that street (shady, perhaps) is good?
> 
> My brother has a FP+ to the Warwick talk, but I was unsure if my kids could truly appreciate that so he will go by himself (which will probably be a welcome break after hanging with 4 kids for a couple of days).  The kids and I have a garden grill ADR at 4:25, but would we be able to see the Storm trooper pre-show and then leave?  Would you even recommend us doing that?  My kids like shows...indiana Jones, Car Stunt Show, B&B, Philharmagic, Lion King.
> 
> Autographs is not a priority for us right now.  DS5 would really like to see R2D2 but reading on here that really didn't look like an options.  DD12 would like the Ewoks, so we might do that.  Early is best, I imagine?
> 
> We've got FP+ for ToT, TSMM, and ST interspersed through the day trying to work around what I thought we would hit.
> 
> Lastly, good spot to see the fireworks and possibly the show?  What time to guard our spot?  We're good at sitting at the end of the day and not moving.
> 
> Thanks for your help!  I feel like I "know" disney but this is a whole new world!


PARADE; If you want a shady spot grab a spot no later than 9:30am on the left side of Hollywood Blvd as you face the stage. The parade rout is hsort and these spots go quickly. You don't want to be stuck in the sun for an hour
CHEWIE AND EWOKS: Be at the park by 7am and go straight to his line when they open. First page has a video of the route. If you can't make it that early go as soon as the parade is over but the Ewoks don't come out until 1pm. Their line stays consistently lon (1+ hours) all day. In the evening be at the line by 7:30pm to guarantee you meet them
STORMTROOPER PRESHOW: Happens before Stars of the Saga, they do it at 3:15pm and it lasts about 15 minutes. If you don't have a fp for the show the standby line will be an hour to guarantee you go in
SUMMON THE FORCE AND FIREWORKS: if you want to see them on stage grab a spot anywhere from the tip board toward the stage. If you don't mind watching the Summoning of the Force on scree grab a table at Min and Bills and watch from the jumbotron on Hyperion Theater. Both locations will be a bit to close for fireworks in my opinion, but the view is not horrible
My favorite view of the fireworks is on the ledge across from 50s Prime Time but you can't see the show from there. The fireworks view is unobstructed and they pump the music in


----------



## mom2febgirls

CJK said:


> I'm 15 pages behind, but I just wanted to post my update from tonight.  From about 5:40pm to 6:40pm tonight, we enjoyed the Rebel Hangar! We saw 3 Storm Troopers, Chewie, 2 Jawas and a guy I wasn't sure about (bald with big eyes)? I'm embarrassed to say I wasn't sure who he was? We had great photo ops with all the characters and the interaction was really fun! The drinks were delicious and the food was average. If any of you are on the fence about going or not - go for it! It was a blast!


 
We are home from our awesome vacation and I just wanted to comment on the SW meals.  We did all 3...Galactic Breakfast, Jedi Mickey and Rebel Hangar.

The breakfast was amazing. The characters came by our table 3 times each.  My dd is vegan and the chef made her an amazing breakfast.  Totally worth the money 
The Rebel hangar was also amazing.  Greedo and the Cantina band came and sat with us and played around with my Dh (he was thrilled  ) and my 3 girls. 
The Jedi Mickey dinner was probably our least favorite.  Jedi Mickey was great but I didn't feel we had the time to really interact with the other characters beyond a picture.

For the money I'd probably skip Jedi Mickey's dinner if we plan another SWW.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> In my best Emperor Palpatine's voice "Good...Good
> The dates for this year's SWW were announced December 3rd. Dates for SWW 2014 were announced Mid December. So it looks like first few weeks of December of the trend continues.
> I know @The Sunrise Student booked hotels early, she will be able to give her experiences
> Oh, and, I'm starting the SWW 2016 thread Sept. 1st





yulilin3 said:


> so it should be
> I: May 20th-May 22th
> II May 27rh-May 29th
> III June 3rd-June 5th
> IV: June 10th-June 12th
> V: June 17th-June 19th
> Or they can go deeper into May and start May 13th-May 15th and last weekend would be June 10th-June 12th



1) I'll be here looking for that first SWW2016 post on Sept 1st.   

2) As DVCers who can book 11 months ahead, or 7mos out at other than home resorts, I really wish they announced dates even sooner.  *My question... how big a gamble do you think it is to book May 20-22, 2016 and assume that WILL be a SWW? *I guess what are the odds they'd start LATER than that?  I'd prefer to avoid Memorial Day wknd, and our kids have Mon May 23 off which helps some.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> so it should be
> I: May 20th-May 22th
> II May 27rh-May 29th
> III June 3rd-June 5th
> IV: June 10th-June 12th
> V: June 17th-June 19th
> Or they can go deeper into May and start May 13th-May 15th and last weekend would be June 10th-June 12th



I for one am hoping they start it earlier so those of us that have to work on May the 4th can experience the awesome like what they had with Limited Time Magic.


----------



## yulilin3

mom2febgirls said:


> We are home from our awesome vacation and I just wanted to comment on the SW meals.  We did all 3...Galactic Breakfast, Jedi Mickey and Rebel Hangar.
> 
> The breakfast was amazing. The characters came by our table 3 times each.  My dd is vegan and the chef made her an amazing breakfast.  Totally worth the money
> The Rebel hangar was also amazing.  Greedo and the Cantina band came and sat with us and played around with my Dh (he was thrilled  ) and my 3 girls.
> The Jedi Mickey dinner was probably our least favorite.  Jedi Mickey was great but I didn't feel we had the time to really interact with the other characters beyond a picture.
> 
> For the money I'd probably skip Jedi Mickey's dinner if we plan another SWW.


glad you had a great time. For the vegan breakfast did you call them ahead of time or told them that morning?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mom2febgirls said:


> The Jedi Mickey dinner was probably our least favorite.  Jedi Mickey was great but I didn't feel we had the time to really interact with the other characters beyond a picture.


I think that so much seems to depend on reservation time or just generally how busy they are.  We had the most character interaction at the Jedi Mickey dinner (4:15pm ADR), with most of them (if not all) coming by twice.  Goofy came by and started turning our kids' BLUE paper lightsabers inside out to RED.  Then Minnie noticed this, came over, and started changing them back!  She shook her finger at him, and eventually led him away.  Then Minnie came back and gave us a thumbs up, like "I won!"  Very cute.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> 1) I'll be here looking for that first SWW2016 post on Sept 1st.
> 
> 2) As DVCers who can book 11 months ahead, or 7mos out at other than home resorts, I really wish they announced dates even sooner.  *My question... how big a gamble do you think it is to book May 20-22, 2016 and assume that WILL be a SWW? *I guess what are the odds they'd start LATER than that?  I'd prefer to avoid Memorial Day wknd, and our kids have Mon May 23 off which helps some.


 You guys need to give me some time when I post to grab a couple of those first posts to update by category, so next year doesn't look like this years mess of first post, taking suggestions from @Cluelyss 
I would think that they don't want to go to deep into summer with it. Just a guess, they will start May 13th.
Let me look, historically at what has happened and I'll get back to you


----------



## lchuck

I'd like some opinions on cameras.  I normally use a Canon T1i for all photos, but I pretty much do everything on Auto.  I recently purchased a Galaxy S6 phone and the camera on this thing is amazing.  Does anyone think I could get by with nothing but the S6 and the Photopass package and still come home with hundreds of good photos to look through or should I bring the Canon and a good strap for it?  Thanks!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I would think that they don't want to go to deep into summer with it. Just a guess, they will start May 13th.
> Let me look, historically at what has happened and I'll get back to you



You are THE BEST!!


----------



## yulilin3

after extensive searching...not really just looking at this site (Matt seriously needs to manage this site back to it's former glory) http://sww.studioscentral.com/main/content/scheduled-celebrities-guests
It looks like SWW 2004 had similar dates as next years:
first weekend was May 14th last one was June 11th
with Memorial day weekend 3


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> after extensive searching...not really just looking at this site (Matt seriously needs to manage this site back to it's former glory) http://sww.studioscentral.com/main/content/scheduled-celebrities-guests
> It looks like SWW 2004 had similar dates as next years:
> first weekend was May 14th last one was June 11th
> with Memorial day weekend 3


Awesome! So that seems like it makes May 20-22 a fairly safe bet... thanks @yulilin3!!!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> so it should be
> I: May 20th-May 22th
> II May 27rh-May 29th
> III June 3rd-June 5th
> IV: June 10th-June 12th
> V: June 17th-June 19th
> Or they can go deeper into May and start May 13th-May 15th and last weekend would be June 10th-June 12th



DS last day of school next year is 6/2. I am hoping to hop on a plane that night and be at SWW for the III weekend, maybe IV too


----------



## aggietwins03

We'll be at SWW on June 6th.  We're staying at the Yacht Club.  Should we drive to Hollywood Studios or take the bus?  We want to be there before rope drop so that we can sign up for Jedi Training.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Awesome! So that seems like it makes May 20-22 a fairly safe bet... thanks @yulilin3!!!


I wouldn't call it a safe bet but I really don't see them going that deep into summer


----------



## pmaurer74

Please excuse this newbie's questions. i have actually read the last 450 pages but discover some questions as my SWW day seems to be getting longer with more stuff.

1. Are the Chipwoks at Jedi Mickey's? If so, then I will skip their m&g.
2. I have FTF package and will be in that section during the parade, will I get to see the 501st march by or do they go a different way since they march on?
3. I just realized there is Darth's Mall and Darth at the Maul... thought they were the same thing. So I am there on June 7, I assume the show is at 5:15pm but where is it and is it worth going to? I have 4:15pm Jedi Mickey ADR, would I make it?
4. I want to see Chewbacca but I doubt I will get to unless he is at the rebel hangar and it sounds like he will not be. I want to see Luke, Leia, R2D2, C3PO (if he shows up), Queen Amidala, the Jedi Council and the crew from Rebels (do they have a scheduled meeting?). When would you "tuck" them into this schedule?

8am-8:30 - arrive
9:30 check in for FTF package
9:45-10 get in parade viewing spot
11:45 - TSM FP+
12:30 - Pizza planet
1:30 - Frozen Sing a Long FP+
3:15 - Stars of the Saga FP+
4:15 - Jedi Mickeys ADR
5:15 - Dart at the Maul?
6:15pm (maybe characterpalooza)
7:20 Rebel Hangar
8:30 - FTF fireworks area

I think I can fit something in before 9:30, maybe before or after lunch, after the Frozen and before the Stars of the Saga, after Darth at the Maul and before Rebel Hanger. Since I have never been during SWW which characters would you meet since I do not know how long the lines are for each.

June 8 I have the Sci Fi Galactic Breakfast, meeting Hiro and Baymax, Meeting Doc McStuffins, Sofia, Woody and Buzz.

Thanks!


----------



## RookieLady

aggietwins03 said:


> We'll be at SWW on June 6th.  We're staying at the Yacht Club.  Should we drive to Hollywood Studios or take the bus?  We want to be there before rope drop so that we can sign up for Jedi Training.



I would walk.  It's about a mile.  Pleasant.  Cross the bridge and there is a path running beside the boardwalk.


----------



## dugthetalkingdog

DD and myself will be attending SWW III.  Can anyone tell me when picking up FTF Premium Package if the whole party needs to be present to pickup the credentials or can just one person be present.


----------



## soniam

@pmaurer74
1) Chipwok's are at Jedi Mickey's
2) Don't know. I think they follow the normal parade route though.
3) Darth's Mall is the shopping area. Visit the Maul is Ray Park's show. It is in the Theater of the Stars (Beauty & Beast Theater), like all of the other shows. I haven't been, but it looks like a really cool show. He shows off his martial arts skills and has children participants. I am not sure about the timing; I think 4:15 Jedi Mickey's would be cutting it too close, thinking about time to wait in line for the show, time to get seated at dinner, etc.
4) Chewie is best done first thing in the morning. He apparently gets really busy. I think the schedule for the others is on the first page, but I am sure Yulilin will have a better response for this.

EDIT: Rebels do not have a meet & greet, just show up in parade, Padawan Mind Challenge, and sometimes Rebel Hangar.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

pmaurer74 said:


> Please excuse this newbie's questions. i have actually read the last 450 pages but discover some questions as my SWW day seems to be getting longer with more stuff.
> 
> 1. Are the Chipwoks at Jedi Mickey's? If so, then I will skip their m&g.



They are, but at least when we were there, they visited the tables separately.  No issue to us, but if you wanted a pic with both of them together, I'd say that's at the very least not a guarantee at Jedi Mickey's.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> Please excuse this newbie's questions. i have actually read the last 450 pages but discover some questions as my SWW day seems to be getting longer with more stuff.
> 
> 1. Are the Chipwoks at Jedi Mickey's? If so, then I will skip their m&g.
> 2. I have FTF package and will be in that section during the parade, will I get to see the 501st march by or do they go a different way since they march on?
> 3. I just realized there is Darth's Mall and Darth at the Maul... thought they were the same thing. So I am there on June 7, I assume the show is at 5:15pm but where is it and is it worth going to? I have 4:15pm Jedi Mickey ADR, would I make it?
> 4. I want to see Chewbacca but I doubt I will get to unless he is at the rebel hangar and it sounds like he will not be. I want to see Luke, Leia, R2D2, C3PO (if he shows up), Queen Amidala, the Jedi Council and the crew from Rebels (do they have a scheduled meeting?). When would you "tuck" them into this schedule?
> 
> 8am-8:30 - arrive
> 9:30 check in for FTF package
> 9:45-10 get in parade viewing spot
> 11:45 - TSM FP+
> 12:30 - Pizza planet
> 1:30 - Frozen Sing a Long FP+
> 3:15 - Stars of the Saga FP+
> 4:15 - Jedi Mickeys ADR
> 5:15 - Dart at the Maul?
> 6:15pm (maybe characterpalooza)
> 7:20 Rebel Hangar
> 8:30 - FTF fireworks area
> 
> I think I can fit something in before 9:30, maybe before or after lunch, after the Frozen and before the Stars of the Saga, after Darth at the Maul and before Rebel Hanger. Since I have never been during SWW which characters would you meet since I do not know how long the lines are for each.
> 
> June 8 I have the Sci Fi Galactic Breakfast, meeting Hiro and Baymax, Meeting Doc McStuffins, Sofia, Woody and Buzz.
> 
> Thanks!


1.- Yes but they meet separately
2.- You'll see the entire parade, including 501st and Rebel Legion
3.-   There's Darth Maul (the character meet and greet) there's Darth's Mall (the merchandise location) and there's Visit to the Maul (the stage show at 5:15pm) first page has information on the show and you can also look for youtube videos
4.- Chewie arrive by 7am and do the Chewie Run (video of route posted on first page) go to Amidala next and then go to check in for PP
You can skip characterpalooza and do Jedi Council and then Luke and Leia (they come out after 4pm to their designated spot) the map with character locations is also on the first post
Rebels characters don't have a meet and greet location and you can only see them inside Rebel Hangar from around 5:30ish to 7ish


----------



## yulilin3

@MickeyMinnieMom and @soniam  I feel like a proud parent...no need for me anymore, you guys got this


----------



## mom2febgirls

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think that so much seems to depend on reservation time or just generally how busy they are.  We had the most character interaction at the Jedi Mickey dinner (4:15pm ADR), with most of them (if not all) coming by twice.  Goofy came by and started turning our kids' BLUE paper lightsabers inside out to RED.  Then Minnie noticed this, came over, and started changing them back!  She shook her finger at him, and eventually led him away.  Then Minnie came back and gave us a thumbs up, like "I won!"  Very cute.


 
That is awesome!  Ours ADR was at 6 so it was pretty busy.  I'll keep it in mind and try to do earlier ones in the future.



yulilin3 said:


> glad you had a great time. For the vegan breakfast did you call them ahead of time or told them that morning?


 
When I made my ADRs I filled out the special dietary request section.  At all of our meals our reservations were flagged and a chef came out.  My dd has never eaten so good


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> @MickeyMinnieMom and @soniam  I feel like a proud parent...no need for me anymore, you guys got this



NOT EVEN CLOSE!!! Speaking for myself, at least! 

I just apparently can't let the weekend go!    Must. Move. On.

It's not working...


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> @MickeyMinnieMom and @soniam  I feel like a proud parent...no need for me anymore, you guys got this



No, don't leave us. There's still much to learn about the force


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mom2febgirls said:


> That is awesome!  Ours ADR was at 6 so it was pretty busy.  I'll keep it in mind and try to do earlier ones in the future.


We generally try to book ADRs a little early/late for lunch and dinner.  Parks seem at least a little quieter around peak meal times.


----------



## Teamanderson

mom2febgirls said:


> We are home from our awesome vacation and I just wanted to comment on the SW meals.  We did all 3...Galactic Breakfast, Jedi Mickey and Rebel Hangar.
> 
> The breakfast was amazing. The characters came by our table 3 times each.  My dd is vegan and the chef made her an amazing breakfast.  Totally worth the money
> The Rebel hangar was also amazing.  Greedo and the Cantina band came and sat with us and played around with my Dh (he was thrilled  ) and my 3 girls.
> The Jedi Mickey dinner was probably our least favorite.  Jedi Mickey was great but I didn't feel we had the time to really interact with the other characters beyond a picture.
> 
> For the money I'd probably skip Jedi Mickey's dinner if we plan another SWW.


I'm glad you posted this because we booked all 3 meals for weekend IV but have been highly considering dropping the Jedi mickey. None of us are really that excited to see Mickey dressed up, I can see Mickey anytime. I know some disagree and it just depends on what you like. Im nervous about the RH because ours is at 8:10 and I'm worried there will be no characters..if anyone goes that late let me know how it was. I'd prefer an earlier time if anyone drops one for weekend IV. I'm going to drop the Jedi meal if anyone wants it. June 5th at 7:50 for 4.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> Please excuse this newbie's questions. i have actually read the last 450 pages but discover some questions as my SWW day seems to be getting longer with more stuff.
> 
> 1. Are the Chipwoks at Jedi Mickey's? If so, then I will skip their m&g.
> 2. I have FTF package and will be in that section during the parade, will I get to see the 501st march by or do they go a different way since they march on?
> 3. I just realized there is Darth's Mall and Darth at the Maul... thought they were the same thing. So I am there on June 7, I assume the show is at 5:15pm but where is it and is it worth going to? I have 4:15pm Jedi Mickey ADR, would I make it?
> 4. I want to see Chewbacca but I doubt I will get to unless he is at the rebel hangar and it sounds like he will not be. I want to see Luke, Leia, R2D2, C3PO (if he shows up), Queen Amidala, the Jedi Council and the crew from Rebels (do they have a scheduled meeting?). When would you "tuck" them into this schedule?
> 
> 8am-8:30 - arrive
> 9:30 check in for FTF package
> 9:45-10 get in parade viewing spot
> 11:45 - TSM FP+
> 12:30 - Pizza planet
> 1:30 - Frozen Sing a Long FP+
> 3:15 - Stars of the Saga FP+
> 4:15 - Jedi Mickeys ADR
> 5:15 - Dart at the Maul?
> 6:15pm (maybe characterpalooza)
> 7:20 Rebel Hangar
> 8:30 - FTF fireworks area
> 
> I think I can fit something in before 9:30, maybe before or after lunch, after the Frozen and before the Stars of the Saga, after Darth at the Maul and before Rebel Hanger. Since I have never been during SWW which characters would you meet since I do not know how long the lines are for each.
> 
> June 8 I have the Sci Fi Galactic Breakfast, meeting Hiro and Baymax, Meeting Doc McStuffins, Sofia, Woody and Buzz.
> 
> Thanks!


just a few heads up on your schedule:
Pizza planet at 12:30 will be a mess. Super crowded. Allow yourself at least an hour to order and eat your food.
If you are interested in Visit to the Maul show the standby line will be long, allow yourselves an hour for that.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> just a few heads up on your schedule:
> Pizza planet at 12:30 will be a mess. Super crowded. Allow yourself at least an hour to order and eat your food.
> If you are interested in Visit to the Maul show the standby line will be long, allow yourselves an hour for that.



We have found that all of the QS at DHS get really crowded, like 20-30min to order food, after 11:30am.


----------



## tigger1972

aggietwins03 said:


> We'll be at SWW on June 6th.  We're staying at the Yacht Club.  Should we drive to Hollywood Studios or take the bus?  We want to be there before rope drop so that we can sign up for Jedi Training.





RookieLady said:


> I would walk.  It's about a mile.  Pleasant.  Cross the bridge and there is a path running beside the boardwalk.



Yes, definitely walk. From Yacht club, walk along the right side of the lake to the Boardwalk. Go through the courtyard behind the Boardwalk lobby and turn right, passing by the arcade and walking through the pool area. Then you'll hit the path and turn left, which takes you all the way to DHS.

The walk is pleasant as RookieLady says, but it also takes another variable or two out of the equation. You control your Destiny!


----------



## pmaurer74

soniam said:


> DS last day of school next year is 6/2. I am hoping to hop on a plane that night and be at SWW for the III weekend, maybe IV too


me too.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> NOT EVEN CLOSE!!! Speaking for myself, at least!
> 
> I just apparently can't let the weekend go!    Must. Move. On.
> 
> It's not working...





soniam said:


> No, don't leave us. There's still much to learn about the force


Both of you are too funny...I'm going to be a mess June 15th...not knowing what to do



Teamanderson said:


> I'm glad you posted this because we booked all 3 meals for weekend IV but have been highly considering dropping the Jedi mickey. None of us are really that excited to see Mickey dressed up, I can see Mickey anytime. I know some disagree and it just depends on what you like. Im nervous about the RH because ours is at 8:10 and I'm worried there will be no characters..if anyone goes that late let me know how it was. I'd prefer an earlier time if anyone drops one for weekend IV. I'm going to drop the Jedi meal if anyone wants it. June 5th at 7:50 for 4.


our Rebel Hangar for Sunday is at 6:15pm I'll let you know who we see. Will take out time ordering food and drinks


----------



## tigger1972

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just apparently can't let the weekend go!    Must. Move. On.
> 
> It's not working...


I totally feel your pain (because I too am experiencing the same sense of loss)!


----------



## Teamanderson

I went ahead and got the fast pass for Visit to Maul but if I can't sign my oldest up then I'm going to skip it because he will be bummed watching other kids up on stage and not him. I'd love to watch but not worth him being sad on the best weekend ever.


----------



## pmaurer74

soniam said:


> We have found that all of the QS at DHS get really crowded, like 20-30min to order food, after 11:30am.


hmm, maybe I will have DH get in line while the rest of us do TSM, he does not like TSM so maybe he can get in line to order by the time we are done. Too bad they do not have the pre-order process yet for Pizza Plant.

Is there a FP+ for Visit to the Maul or is it one of the FTF package choices? What that be full early?


----------



## pmaurer74

3.-   There's Darth Maul (the character meet and greet) there's Darth's Mall (the merchandise location) and there's Visit to the Maul (the stage show at 5:15pm) first page has information on the show and you can also look for youtube videos
 thank you!


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> I think I'm doing this for this years SWW pictures. I think it's a neat way to keep all the pictures and maybe even take it next year for characters and celebrities to sign it
> http://photo.walgreens.com/walgreen...yBooks?tab=photo_HomepageNewBabies_PhotoBooks


I have a Snapfish one that I was going to do of our honeymoon (literally nine years later), but now I think I will do collages of ODS's interactions with the SWW characters. Have one flip album with his sig card and pose with the characters and a book with him talking and interacting.



gatorheather said:


> Have to share with people that will understand my excitement.  My DD6 and I are going weekend IV just the 2 of us because oldest DD and DH have to work now.  My DH is retired military and has been unemployed for a couple years.  This week he got a job offer from a small local company that makes movie props and models.  The owners are also huge SW fans, perfect fit for him.
> To celebrate, I have talked him in to going with DD6 and I to SWW on Sunday.  We are only 2 hours away so it took all of my will power to not go last weekend. I'm wondering though, what do you think the chances are of getting RH reservations or even just walk up when they open?  I desperately want to try it out but already have dinner reservations for our trip in 2 weeks.
> Also, who should I stalk to try and get DD6 in the parade?  She has the cutest Chewie dress and the parade is all she has talked about for days.  TIA


We were there on Tuesday night, and there were quite a few open tables. Not sure about the weekend though.



yulilin3 said:


> so it should be
> I: May 20th-May 22th
> II May 27rh-May 29th
> III June 3rd-June 5th
> IV: June 10th-June 12th
> V: June 17th-June 19th
> Or they can go deeper into May and start May 13th-May 15th and last weekend would be June 10th-June 12th
> 
> 
> 
> MunchkinandSugarBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I for one am hoping they start it earlier so those of us that have to work on May the 4th can experience the awesome like what they had with Limited Time Magic.
Click to expand...

I've been thinking about May the 4th, too. And, it seems like it makes sense to start the weekends mid-May so that it is not running into so much heat. It was bad enough this first weekend, those poor characters!



pmaurer74 said:


> Please excuse this newbie's questions. i have actually read the last 450 pages but discover some questions as my SWW day seems to be getting longer with more stuff.
> 
> 1. Are the Chipwoks at Jedi Mickey's? *Yes, separate though. They came around 2-3 times each and were lots of fun.*
> 4. I want to see Chewbacca but I doubt I will get to unless he is at the rebel hangar and it sounds like he will not be. I want to see Luke, Leia, R2D2, C3PO (if he shows up), Queen Amidala, the Jedi Council and the crew from Rebels (do they have a scheduled meeting?). When would you "tuck" them into this schedule? *Chewie was at our RH on Tuesday. We had also gone through his line on Saturday. Our wait was about an hour, and we got Wicket with him. There was a huge "aaawwww" from the crowd when Wicket gave ODS a big hug as he walked up. It was sweet and worth the wait for us. We never saw R2 or 3PO. As far as I know, they never showed up this weekend. Amidala's line moves pretty quickly. Luke & Leia were slower. Jedi Council was super slow. The CM told me Anakin likes to talk a lot, so that is part of the reason it moves so slowly. If you time it right, for about 5 minutes (around the 40 minutes mark) that all four are out. We never saw the Rebels guys. DH asked 3 different people at RH, and they were not coming through (on Tuesday anyway).*





mom2febgirls said:


> That is awesome!  Ours ADR was at 6 so it was pretty busy.  I'll keep it in mind and try to do earlier ones in the future.


Must depend on the night. We had a 7:10, seated closer to 7:30. We had all of them come around 2-3 times with great interaction. We actually felt rushed through Mickey, so much so that I didn't realize no one took our picture with our camera. I'm not sure we would do the dinner again, but it was def worth it for ODS's first trip.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> I went ahead and got the fast pass for Visit to Maul but if I can't sign my oldest up then I'm going to skip it because he will be bummed watching other kids up on stage and not him. I'd love to watch but not worth him being sad on the best weekend ever.


are you signing him for JTA as well? what day are you planning on doing VttM?


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> hmm, maybe I will have DH get in line while the rest of us do TSM, he does not like TSM so maybe he can get in line to order by the time we are done. Too bad they do not have the pre-order process yet for Pizza Plant.
> 
> Is there a FP+ for Visit to the Maul or is it one of the FTF package choices? What that be full early?


fp is offered but I believe all the fps for all SWW shows are gone and it is one of the choices for PP. It'll be very popular


----------



## loribird

yulilin3 said:


> A bit of an off topic question. My friend started making items similar to these, she's not selling them yet. But wanted me to ask my Dis/SW friends how much would you be willing to pay for something like this?



I think $15 sounds about right. Is she willing to sell her pattern? Most folks will pay a few dollars for the patterns  (myself included) and she can get monies without having to actually make anything


----------



## pmaurer74

What is the earlier you can check in with FTF, my thing says 10am but I have heard others say they checked in around 9:30am?


----------



## loribird

So I just got this book of SW crochet patterns and cannot wait to start making them. I am thinking if X-wing glow cubes aren't available my weekend, someone might be willing to trade one for one of these SW amigurumis???

I am so worried they will run out before weekend IV...


----------



## yulilin3

loribird said:


> I think $15 sounds about right. Is she willing to sell her pattern? Most folks will pay a few dollars for the patterns  (myself included) and she can get monies without having to actually make anything


thank you, I'll let her know



pmaurer74 said:


> What is the earlier you can check in with FTF, my thing says 10am but I have heard others say they checked in around 9:30am?


They will give you the credentials (check in) around 9:30am but the area opens at 10am. Maybe around 9:45am if there are a lot of people waiting to go in


----------



## soniam

pmaurer74 said:


> 3.-   There's Darth Maul (the character meet and greet) there's Darth's Mall (the merchandise location) and there's Visit to the Maul (the stage show at 5:15pm) first page has information on the show and you can also look for youtube videos
> thank you!



I have no idea why you got confused


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> are you signing him for JTA as well? what day are you planning on doing VttM?


I haven't finalized our itinerary for the weekend but he wants to meet Chewie, JTA and Maul. I'm thinking one morning split up and head straight for Chewie and JTA and another morning our main morning priority just being vTtm. Our plan was to be at HS on Friday and Saturday but We have galactic on friday and RH on Sunday. Sunday is the only thing I could find. We really need to switch the RH for Saturday because Sunday we have chef Mickey and Epcot but if I can't get RH for Friday or Saturday then we will cancel chef Mickey and be at HS Friday and Sunday. Tomorrow they open up brunch for Chef Mickey so hopefully I can get one of those for a weekday and we will be alright! We will be at HS two days, just not sure if it's Friday and Saturday or Friday and Sunday.


----------



## HCinKC

The walk up at RH question reminded me...I knew I was forgetting something. We were seated early on Tuesday, when we checked in around 5:30, for our 5:45 ADR. There were quite a few empty tables, so they may be able to accommodate walk ups easier during the week. However, I think during the week you may get random, unknown, and/or more "common folk" characters. I don't know if we were lucky, but I was pretty shocked that Chewie came through. I would bet Jawas and troopers might be every night, but our Jawas were not trading. We also had a (blue uniform) rebel pilot and Rodian mechanic. All of them were great interactions, and they seemed to cycle through every hour, a new "group" every 15 minutes. DH asked 3 different RH workers, including a manager, and those were the characters for our night. The manager said they don't know who is coming. They show up at 4pm, and whoever that is, they are there for the night. I know I talked about the characters in a previous post, but I thought I'd just say it all again for anyone going during the week.

I don't think I mentioned our take on the food other than liking it. We had the hummus, sliders, dawgs, and chickaffles. The sliders and dawgs were very good as well as the chips that came with them. I think there were six dawgs. There was certainly enough for an entree or plenty to share. IMO the sliders can also be an entree though definitely not as much food and not really sharable between more than 2 people (DH and I had half of each one). ODS liked his chickaffles. It was two mini waffles and probably 10 chicken nuggets (standard Disney ones). Also plenty to share or eat as an entree. The hummus was fine, but it was our least favorite. It was what I would expect store-bought hummus to taste like, but someone made it look super cool and charged way more. It is definitely plenty to share as an app (or a meal though it only comes with chips, some veggies would have been nice). DH and I both had the Swamp Juice and liked it. We were stuffed at the end, obviously unable to finish it all with two adults and one child sharing.

We were really hoping for Rebels characters, but it was still a nice way to end our Disney trip. ODS liked all of the decorations and character interactions. I would do this one again...but maybe not order so much lol.


----------



## rascalflatts1

Just opened up 2 for 5/22 feel the force package


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> The walk up at RH question reminded me...I knew I was forgetting something. We were seated early on Tuesday, when we checked in around 5:30, for our 5:45 ADR. There were quite a few empty tables, so they may be able to accommodate walk ups easier during the week. However, I think during the week you may get random, unknown, and/or more "common folk" characters. I don't know if we were lucky, but I was pretty shocked that Chewie came through. I would bet Jawas and troopers might be every night, but our Jawas were not trading. We also had a (blue uniform) rebel pilot and Rodian mechanic. All of them were great interactions, and they seemed to cycle through every hour, a new "group" every 15 minutes. DH asked 3 different RH workers, including a manager, and those were the characters for our night. The manager said they don't know who is coming. They show up at 4pm, and whoever that is, they are there for the night. I know I talked about the characters in a previous post, but I thought I'd just say it all again for anyone going during the week.
> 
> I don't think I mentioned our take on the food other than liking it. We had the hummus, sliders, dawgs, and chickaffles. The sliders and dawgs were very good as well as the chips that came with them. I think there were six dawgs. There was certainly enough for an entree or plenty to share. IMO the sliders can also be an entree though definitely not as much food and not really sharable between more than 2 people (DH and I had half of each one). ODS liked his chickaffles. It was two mini waffles and probably 10 chicken nuggets (standard Disney ones). Also plenty to share or eat as an entree. The hummus was fine, but it was our least favorite. It was what I would expect store-bought hummus to taste like, but someone made it look super cool and charged way more. It is definitely plenty to share as an app (or a meal though it only comes with chips, some veggies would have been nice). DH and I both had the Swamp Juice and liked it. We were stuffed at the end, obviously unable to finish it all with two adults and one child sharing.
> 
> We were really hoping for Rebels characters, but it was still a nice way to end our Disney trip. ODS liked all of the decorations and character interactions. I would do this one again...but maybe not order so much lol.


thanks for the detailed review. Entertainment makes the call on character so the people in the restaurant really have no clue. Would've loved the picture of the blue uniform pilot, that sounds interesting.
We are going to RH again Sunday and plan on getting the hummus and maybe the detonators. I LOVED the Dagobah swamp juice (did you see they misspelled it on the menu) maybe will have that one again.
And can you believe that weekend I came and went and I still haven't had the DV cupcake!! must fix that this weekend...and now I'm hungry


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> I haven't finalized our itinerary for the weekend but he wants to meet Chewie, JTA and Maul. I'm thinking one morning split up and head straight for Chewie and JTA and another morning our main morning priority just being vTtm. Our plan was to be at HS on Friday and Saturday but We have galactic on friday and RH on Sunday. Sunday is the only thing I could find. We really need to switch the RH for Saturday because Sunday we have chef Mickey and Epcot but if I can't get RH for Friday or Saturday then we will cancel chef Mickey and be at HS Friday and Sunday. Tomorrow they open up brunch for Chef Mickey so hopefully I can get one of those for a weekday and we will be alright! We will be at HS two days, just not sure if it's Friday and Saturday or Friday and Sunday.


let me know when we get closer to your weekend what your plans are, ok.


----------



## poohfriend77

mom2febgirls said:


> We are home from our awesome vacation and I just wanted to comment on the SW meals.  We did all 3...Galactic Breakfast, Jedi Mickey and Rebel Hangar.
> 
> The breakfast was amazing. The characters came by our table 3 times each.  My dd is vegan and the chef made her an amazing breakfast.  Totally worth the money
> The Rebel hangar was also amazing.  Greedo and the Cantina band came and sat with us and played around with my Dh (he was thrilled  ) and my 3 girls.
> The Jedi Mickey dinner was probably our least favorite.  Jedi Mickey was great but I didn't feel we had the time to really interact with the other characters beyond a picture.
> 
> For the money I'd probably skip Jedi Mickey's dinner if we plan another SWW.



So no Chewie at RH? I know there are no guarantees, but he is the main reason I'm keeping my ADR for this. I'm curious to know how often and at what times he is making appearances.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> thanks for the detailed review. Entertainment makes the call on character so the people in the restaurant really have no clue. Would've loved the picture of the blue uniform pilot, that sounds interesting.
> We are going to RH again Sunday and plan on getting the hummus and maybe the detonators. I LOVED the Dagobah swamp juice (did you see they misspelled it on the menu) maybe will have that one again.
> And can you believe that weekend I came and went and I still haven't had the DV cupcake!! must fix that this weekend...and now I'm hungry


Haha! I didn't notice the misspelling. For shame!

We didn't get the cupcakes since ODS and I tried them all at the Mickey dinner. I was tempted by the carbonite bucket, but we were so stuffed. Plus, ODS and I were heading over to MK for the parade. I thought we might get a treat there, but we were just stuffed all night. That Vader cupcake was by far my favorite, but a mini was plenty. One of those full sized ones would be so decadent...I would still totally eat the whole thing though.

I am trying to get all the laundry done and things unpacked today. If I don't get to the camera today, I probably will tomorrow. I'll post a picture of the pilot. He was really fun. He sat down with us for probably 5 minutes. Chatting with ODS, talking about xwings and ywings. We tried to get him to pay the bill, but it was a no-go.


----------



## mom2febgirls

poohfriend77 said:


> So no Chewie at RH? I know there are no guarantees, but he is the main reason I'm keeping my ADR for this. I'm curious to know how often and at what times he is making appearances.


 
Chewie wasn't there during our dinner, but my Dh and I went just for drinks on Sunday and Chewie was there then...I think it was around 5pm.

ETA:  I just checked and I was wrong...it was Monday that we saw Chewie at RH.


----------



## HCinKC

poohfriend77 said:


> So no Chewie at RH? I know there are no guarantees, but he is the main reason I'm keeping my ADR for this. I'm curious to know how often and at what times he is making appearances.


He was at ours on Tuesday night, but there is no guarantee. IMO, the price for food is very good, made even better by the quality. We left AK to go to ours, and went to MK after. So we went over to HS just for RH. I would do it again regardless of characters.

ETA: We were seated around 5:30. The manager told us the characters they get at 4 are there all night. That may only apply to weekdays though since they don't have to be any place else (like m&g or fireworks).


----------



## yulilin3

Chewie is making an appearance on weekdays not on the weekends (Fri-Sat and Sun) they can't have him inside Rebel Hangar and just feet away at the speeder bike


----------



## mom2febgirls

I just rechecked and it was actually Monday that we saw Chewie at the RH.


----------



## yulilin3

mom2febgirls said:


> Chewie wasn't there during our dinner, but my Dh and I went just for drinks on Sunday and Chewie was there then...I think it was around 5pm.


wait, he was at RH on Sunday?


----------



## yulilin3

mom2febgirls said:


> I just rechecked and it was actually Monday that we saw Chewie at the RH.


nevermind the post above


----------



## yulilin3

I don't know how many of you guys reading this are actually going tomorrow but be safe

Hi 93°RealFeel® 104°Precipitation 41%
Seriously, I'll put my mommy hat on: Drink plenty of water, some powerade or better yet take salt tablets. Carry an umbrella, I know it's a pain to carry around but use it. Take plenty of breaks inside somewhere, even if it's just 5 minutes.


----------



## Gianfootography

*The Great Star Wars Movie Ride*
Hello everyone and welcome to the Great Movie Ride. Again my name is Jek Porkins and I'll be taking you from this Hollywood spaceport right into the action of the greatest StarWars movies ever made, all in one tour... A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away... First we visit the planet of Naboo where the greedy Trade Federation has stopped all shipments... and then Jar Jar Binks was singing in the swamp when 2 Jedi ran into him. Does anyone know what this movie is? Nope It is a Holiday Special. In 1978 Chewbacca celebrated Life Day with his family. Hold on to those wallets and purses folks. This doesn't look like a good neighborhood. In fact it looks a lot like Mos Eisley Spaceport: you will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy... Give my regards to Jabba! Where am I Bespin? Things can't get woise! What a hunk of junk! You are with C-3PO aboard the spaceship Millennium Falcon, she may not look like much but she's got it where it counts. Get a load of that chunk of ice! But the Kyber Crystal is guarded by a Jedi. See, I told you I was going out for a Darth Vader pop corn bucket. Ooooo I see Force Ghosts. Now we are entering the jungle home of one of my favorite Jedi yes Yoda portrayed here by Frank Oz. Over there we have Mark Hammil as Luke Skywalker and the lovely and talented R2-D2 as himself... I love you. I know. Best movie line ever. Harrison Ford and Carrie Fisher in the classic romance The Empire Strikes Back. And here is one of my favorite movie stars, Ray Park as Darth Maul in Emperor's Apprentice... I've got a bad feeling about this. How often do you get to say that? We are approaching the Forest Moon of Endor on the Death Star in Return of the Jedi. Who killed my apprentice? Was it you? Be gone before someone drops you down a Death Star shaft... There's Alderaan! We're almost there, at last, at... oh no... I hope you have enjoyed this tour through some of the greatest moments of Star Wars. Here an action packed montage from the animated series Clone Wars and Star Wars Rebels. Make sure to buy them on Blu-ray. We still have one more scene to do. It's called The Exit. The action begins with you remaining seated until we come to a complete stop, then you gather all your Plastic lightsabers and take small Padawans by the hand. The end. 

Been bored at work so I made this. I am off in 2 hours then bed time to get up before heading to DHS around Midnight. 
SWW2015 weekend 2 here I come!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

RookieLady said:


> I would walk.  It's about a mile.  Pleasant.  Cross the bridge and there is a path running beside the boardwalk.


We will be doing this next weekend. I'll make sure to report back


----------



## yulilin3

@Gianfootography  Oh EM GEE. That was HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna ride this version of GMR


----------



## yulilin3

@Gianfootography  who are you getting in line for?


----------



## lovethattink

Gianfootography said:


> View attachment 98349
> *The Great Star Wars Movie Ride*
> Hello everyone and welcome to the Great Movie Ride. Again my name is Jek Porkins and I'll be taking you from this Hollywood spaceport right into the action of the greatest StarWars movies ever made, all in one tour... A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away... First we visit the planet of Naboo where the greedy Trade Federation has stopped all shipments... and then Jar Jar Binks was singing in the swamp when 2 Jedi ran into him. Does anyone know what this movie is? Nope It is a Holiday Special. In 1978 Chewbacca celebrated Life Day with his family. Hold on to those wallets and purses folks. This doesn't look like a good neighborhood. In fact it looks a lot like Mos Eisley Spaceport: you will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy... Give my regards to Jabba! Where am I Bespin? Things can't get woise! What a hunk of junk! You are with C-3PO aboard the spaceship Millennium Falcon, she may not look like much but she's got it where it counts. Get a load of that chunk of ice! But the Kyber Crystal is guarded by a Jedi. See, I told you I was going out for a Darth Vader pop corn bucket. Ooooo I see Force Ghosts. Now we are entering the jungle home of one of my favorite Jedi yes Yoda portrayed here by Frank Oz. Over there we have Mark Hammil as Luke Skywalker and the lovely and talented R2-D2 as himself... I love you. I know. Best movie line ever. Harrison Ford and Carrie Fisher in the classic romance The Empire Strikes Back. And here is one of my favorite movie stars, Ray Park as Darth Maul in Emperor's Apprentice... I've got a bad feeling about this. How often do you get to say that? We are approaching the Forest Moon of Endor on the Death Star in Return of the Jedi. Who killed my apprentice? Was it you? Be gone before someone drops you down a Death Star shaft... There's Alderaan! We're almost there, at last, at... oh no... I hope you have enjoyed this tour through some of the greatest moments of Star Wars. Here an action packed montage from the animated series Clone Wars and Star Wars Rebels. Make sure to buy them on Blu-ray. We still have one more scene to do. It's called The Exit. The action begins with you remaining seated until we come to a complete stop, then you gather all your Plastic lightsabers and take small Padawans by the hand. The end.
> 
> Been bored at work so I made this. I am off in 2 hours then bed time to get up before heading to DHS around Midnight.
> SWW2015 weekend 2 here I come!!!



Lol. May I share the picture?

Midnight? For Silas, I assume?


----------



## tigger1972

HCinKC said:


> I don't know if we were lucky, but I was pretty shocked that Chewie came through.


We met Chewie on Monday in RH. Just like you, we went nuts just like everyone else around us!

I'd be interested to know if Chewie is there every weekday. He definitely can't be there SWW because he is out in the park.

If so, RH just became a much tougher ticket during the week!


----------



## lovethattink

Does anyone have a times guide? What time does Backlot Express open on Friday? On Sunday it was opened at 10:30am, and I'm hoping the same.


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> let me know when we get closer to your weekend what your plans are, ok.


In your opinion, what do you think is best...Chewie and JTA friday rope drop and vTTM sign up Sunday rope drop or switch them?


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> if you have the DPP there's an express line for each building. They are in separate buildings. Like @lovethattink said go first to X Wing collectibles and then to Watto's Grotto because from there it's only an exit and you have to circle around to get back int Darth's Mall


 I'm sure in the 851 pages this has been answered, but I know to get in there is a special line, is there a special check out line or do we have to stand with the regular folk


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> @Gianfootography  who are you getting in line for?


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> Lol. May I share the picture?
> 
> Midnight? For Silas, I assume?


Share away.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Does anyone have a times guide? What time does Backlot Express open on Friday? On Sunday it was opened at 10:30am, and I'm hoping the same.


10:30am https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/backlot-express/


----------



## missastrocat

lchuck said:


> I'd like some opinions on cameras.  I normally use a Canon T1i for all photos, but I pretty much do everything on Auto.  I recently purchased a Galaxy S6 phone and the camera on this thing is amazing.  Does anyone think I could get by with nothing but the S6 and the Photopass package and still come home with hundreds of good photos to look through or should I bring the Canon and a good strap for it?  Thanks!



We used Galaxy S6 edges and thought our pictures turned out pretty well.  We took a digital camera with us, but we never ended up using it.  I just leave it on the auto setting.  My husband likes to play around with all the settings and loves his pictures.    Probably depends on what you plan to do with the pictures.  We did leave our phones on the power saving setting so the phones lasted all day.  Good luck!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

yulilin3 said:


> just a few heads up on your schedule:
> Pizza planet at 12:30 will be a mess. Super crowded. Allow yourself at least an hour to order and eat your food.
> If you are interested in Visit to the Maul show the standby line will be long, allow yourselves an hour for that.


 
Ditto.

How about moving that TSM FP+ earlier and then leaving DHS for lunch after the parade?  Pizza Planet is so not worth a wait.  You could take a bus to any resort and eat at the CS/food court there or walk and/or boat to the Boardwalk and/or YC/BC for lunch there.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> In your opinion, what do you think is best...Chewie and JTA friday rope drop and vTTM sign up Sunday rope drop or switch them?


I think that's a good plan. Are you splitting up, one adult goes to line up for Chewie while the other goes with kids to JTA sign ups?



coluk003 said:


> I'm sure in the 851 pages this has been answered, but I know to get in there is a special line, is there a special check out line or do we have to stand with the regular folk


with the commoners for check out


----------



## yulilin3

@Gianfootography  awesome pic!! Please let us know what time you arrived for Warwick's autograph and what session you got? Have fun and stay hydrated


----------



## coluk003

cinder-ellah said:


> Pocahontas, Rafiki, Pluto, Jasmine & Tiana were there.
> The CM's inside were very nice.  We didn't feel rushed at all.  After the first group of us went in (15-20 kids/ adults), they closed one gate.  From the outside you really couldn't see that characters were in there, so there was no rush of people coming in.  Very pleasant.   Thank you @kennythepirate



Were these the only characters there? And I'd this done on weekends or just weekdays? As far as you


----------



## db99

Just wanted to weigh in on our experience at RH last night.  Got a last minute reservation around 7:00, which was the only time I could get.  It was definitely not busy and they were taking walk ups.  We had GREAT character interaction with characters coming to our table multiple times and having fun with us.  Service was much faster as well versus our experience opening night.   I will definitely do a full review of our trip when we get back, but wanted to make two points with this post: 1) If you can go to RH on a non SWW night, do it.  2) If you can't get a reservation, don't assume you won't get in.


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> I think that's a good plan. Are you splitting up, one adult goes to line up for Chewie while the other goes with kids to JTA sign ups?
> 
> 
> with the commoners for check out


Yes, friday my husband and 5 year old will go stand in line for JTA and I'll take my 2 year old for Chewie line. I wish he could do JTA. He is Vader obsessed. His time will come. Sunday we will do VTTM sign up.


----------



## Teamanderson

db99 said:


> Just wanted to weigh in on our experience at RH last night.  Got a last minute reservation around 7:00, which was the only time I could get.  It was definitely not busy and they were taking walk ups.  We had GREAT character interaction with characters coming to our table multiple times and having fun with us.  Service was much faster as well versus our experience opening night.   I will definitely do a full review of our trip when we get back, but wanted to make two points with this post: 1) If you can go to RH on a non SWW night, do it.  2) If you can't get a reservation, don't assume you won't get in.


Awesome. I may walk up Friday night were there and ask if they are doing walk ups! Won't hurt to ask.


----------



## Teamanderson

I've been reading up on taking photos in galactic and hear it's a hit or miss with the lighting. Any suggestions for good pictures with iPhone?


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> I've been reading up on taking photos in galactic and hear it's a hit or miss with the lighting. Any suggestions for good pictures with iPhone?


the picture taker turns their back to the giant screen and uses the light from the screen to illuminate the subject in the picture


----------



## mmafan

Back home waiting for the week2 pics!!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

coluk003 said:


> Were these the only characters there? And I'd this done on weekends or just weekdays? As far as you


it doesn't have a set schedule it's just something that happens randomly. It's a Disney surprise, that's why it's not on the schedule


----------



## mmafan

Teamanderson said:


> I've been reading up on taking photos in galactic and hear it's a hit or miss with the lighting. Any suggestions for good pictures with iPhone?


have the people facing the screen  so the light is on them and your back to the screen..worked good for me


----------



## coluk003

missastrocat said:


> We were at WDW during the 1st weekend of SWW this year.  It was our first time going during SWW and my DH is hooked!  We arrived on Thursday, and my dh kept saying we would never go back to WDW in May, June, etc.  Way too hot.  By Sunday afternoon, he was already talking about planning out next year.  And here I thought I wasn't going back to WDW for a few years.
> 
> When do you all start planning for the next year?  I know I definitely do not want to stay at a value resort again, so I may try to rent from a dvc member as soon as possible.  When do they typically announce the dates?



I know nothing of renting dvc points so this will be more about booking. I would highly suggest in July or August to either call or book online your hotel, just in case you can't buy any doc points, this will allow you the most availability at the hotel you want. Since you only have the 200 dollar deposit make the reservation for a 13 night stay this way you are sure to cover one if not two weekends. You can always modify it once the dates come out so they are more to your liking, but at least you'll have that room type still.

Also remember your 180 day dining reservation mark also. For sww this will be around November .


----------



## soniam

Everyone have a good weekend. We are heading to Indianapolis for the 500.


----------



## Fire14

yulilin3 said:


> I think I'm doing this for this years SWW pictures. I think it's a neat way to keep all the pictures and maybe even take it next year for characters and celebrities to sign it
> http://photo.walgreens.com/walgreens/storepage/storePageId=MemoryBooks?tab=photo_HomepageNewBabies_PhotoBooks



I did Hubs with our "free" codes from Shutterfly  lots of cute commets  from characters, Got a few xcited ones to see themselves in lights.  I have lots of character pics I can share with anyone who wishes to use them.



Skywise said:


> When I went last year Darth Maul and all the collectibles were in one building (and if they weren't I missed something.   ).
> 
> It seems they're in different buildings this year (XWing, Darth Maul and Watto's)?  I've got a FtF package so I should be able to get into the express lane - So I'm trying to figure out what my strategy is (current thought is about an hour or two after the parade, just before our afternoon break) Is there an express lane for each different shop or does one shop lead into another?



each section has express line



poohfriend77 said:


> So no Chewie at RH? I know there are no guarantees, but he is the main reason I'm keeping my ADR for this. I'm curious to know how often and at what times he is making appearances.


NO Chewie  during our sun Rh. WE saw Catalina band, Jawas, The new Rebels ( no autos as we asked), I think we saw Greedo from distance


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Everyone have a good weekend. We are heading to Indianapolis for the 500.


have fun!!


----------



## jacksmommy

I asked a few pages back but think it got buried.  If not going to the parade how would you spend your time most wisely?  Do you think Darth Mall will be a good idea at that time?  I assume that there are no M & G for SW characters since they are in the parade.  Maybe a good time for lunch?  My son's priority is meeting SW characters.  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

jacksmommy said:


> I asked a few pages back but think it got buried.  If not going to the parade how would you spend your time most wisely?  Do you think Darth Mall will be a good idea at that time?  I assume that there are no M & G for SW characters since they are in the parade.  Maybe a good time for lunch?  My son's priority is meeting SW characters.  Thanks!


I'm sorry I missed your question.
The best time for lunch, no waits whatsoever.
Actually Vader meets continuously all day, even during parade, so you could check how long the line is
Darth's Mall should be manageable at that time as well.
But I would use it for lunch, then while everyone goes to lunch after the parade you are done and ready to keep going


----------



## Teamanderson

In celebration of our countdown to SWW we decided to unpack some of old childhood SW toys and see what the boys think of them.


----------



## jacksmommy

No apologizes please - you are so wonderful.  The thread moves fast and you are awesome at answering all of our questions!  Huge thanks!  I didn't know that about Darth Vader.  I think lunch is probably the best bet!  Thanks!!!


----------



## hultrain

So, I think I read someone said the Jawas were not trading at RH when they were there--is this true across the board?  I have some trinkets to try to trade with them.  If they don't trade at RH, where do they usually hang out where I can trade with them?


----------



## mmafan

hultrain said:


> So, I think I read someone said the Jawas were not trading at RH when they were there--is this true across the board?  I have some trinkets to try to trade with them.  If they don't trade at RH, where do they usually hang out where I can trade with them?


yea they would not trade with us.......


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> View attachment 98359 In celebration of our countdown to SWW we decided to unpack some of old childhood SW toys and see what the boys think of them.


those are awesome.


----------



## yulilin3

hultrain said:


> So, I think I read someone said the Jawas were not trading at RH when they were there--is this true across the board?  I have some trinkets to try to trade with them.  If they don't trade at RH, where do they usually hang out where I can trade with them?


I think that they do trade during SWW but not during the weekdays...hopefully someone can answer but I think I read they traded with them during the weekends


----------



## hultrain

yulilin3 said:


> I think that they do trade during SWW but not during the weekdays...hopefully someone can answer but I think I read they traded with them during the weekends


 I'll be there on a weekend.


----------



## hultrain

mmafan said:


> yea they would not trade with us.......


 Were you there on a weekend, or week day?


----------



## yulilin3

Can reporters please read their scripts...
http://www.myfoxorlando.com/clip/11499421/interview-with-disney-resor#.VVqX0EkRroA.facebook


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hultrain said:


> So, I think I read someone said the Jawas were not trading at RH when they were there--is this true across the board?  I have some trinkets to try to trade with them.  If they don't trade at RH, where do they usually hang out where I can trade with them?


The only spot I saw them trading was in the Galactic Breakfast.


----------



## mmafan

hultrain said:


> Were you there on a weekend, or week day?


weekday.....


----------



## yulilin3

I guess we are consider VIP and Die Hards...but lets not forget about Frozen 

http://www.myfoxorlando.com/clip/11499421/interview-with-disney-resor#.VVqX0EkRroA.facebook


----------



## yulilin3

hultrain said:


> I'll be there on a weekend.


I will check Sunday for Jawa trading at RH...adding it to the list of things I need to check


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

hultrain said:


> So, I think I read someone said the Jawas were not trading at RH when they were there--is this true across the board?  I have some trinkets to try to trade with them.  If they don't trade at RH, where do they usually hang out where I can trade with them?



When we were at RH on Saturday the one that we saw traded with us. We got a Crayola!!!!!

Tip of advise immediately just say the word trade in a questioning manner and wave whatever you want to trade...though I do feel like you have a better chance if you have a Padawan (child) with you.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Could some please post the width of the AP posters so I know how long of a tube to bring?


----------



## momofallsons

Teamanderson said:


> I went ahead and got the fast pass for Visit to Maul but if I can't sign my oldest up then I'm going to skip it because he will be bummed watching other kids up on stage and not him. I'd love to watch but not worth him being sad on the best weekend ever.



Wow!  That is a great point!  I didn't think about it, but I bet my kids would react the same way.  I have FP+s for that show, but will definitely keep this in mind the day we're there.


----------



## RookieLady

For those of you that were interested, I did contact Disney's disability folks directly about the DAS use at SWW special shows.  Today, the disability folks at Disney confirmed that DAS cannot be used at SWW shows, but I could use a fastpass.  I appreciate them calling me back.  I would never have considered using a DAS until I heard about the brutal sun conditions, which are prohibitive for my husband.  Thus, I only have one fastpass.  I swear it would be nice to have this stuff actually published officially. 

I guess I will plan to confront the angry mob when he slips in line as they start letting people in.  I guess I can explain on the way, and his condition is visible enough that we get overt stairs in public.  Maybe I will start with him in line and then the people in line with us can hear me order him out and ask him to come back later.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Not really sww related, but you guys are awesome so I'm asking anyway.  

I have a request for anyone who was staying at a Disney resort for weekend I or will be this week....can you tell me if there are any bounce back deals and when they are for?  I'm hoping for room discounts and already looking to plan a post sww long weekend trip for later this year. Thank you!!!


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> Could some please post the width of the AP posters so I know how long of a tube to bring?


I'm not sure but this is from ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISNEY-STAR...727?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a5063e647


----------



## yulilin3

RookieLady said:


> For those of you that were interested, I did contact Disney's disability folks directly about the DAS use at SWW special shows.  Today, the disability folks at Disney confirmed that DAS cannot be used at SWW shows, but I could use a fastpass.  I appreciate them calling me back.  I would never have considered using a DAS until I heard about the brutal sun conditions, which are prohibitive for my husband.  Thus, I only have one fastpass.  I swear it would be nice to have this stuff actually published officially.
> 
> I guess I will plan to confront the angry mob when he slips in line as they start letting people in.  I guess I can explain on the way, and his condition is visible enough that we get overt stairs in public.  Maybe I will start with him in line and then the people in line with us can hear me order him out and ask him to come back later.


People at SWW and specifically in SWW lines are very understanding. I'm sure that if you explain to the people behind you you won't have a problem


----------



## lovethattink

RookieLady said:


> For those of you that were interested, I did contact Disney's disability folks directly about the DAS use at SWW special shows.  Today, the disability folks at Disney confirmed that DAS cannot be used at SWW shows, but I could use a fastpass.  I appreciate them calling me back.  I would never have considered using a DAS until I heard about the brutal sun conditions, which are prohibitive for my husband.  Thus, I only have one fastpass.  I swear it would be nice to have this stuff actually published officially.
> 
> I guess I will plan to confront the angry mob when he slips in line as they start letting people in.  I guess I can explain on the way, and his condition is visible enough that we get overt stairs in public.  Maybe I will start with him in line and then the people in line with us can hear me order him out and ask him to come back later.



Neither the GAC, nor the DAS were allowed to be used for Star Wars shows in the past. A few years ago, my son was at his worse and had a green light stamp. During SWW, they would add a big black stamp across the GAC saying that it couldn't be used for Star Wars Celebrity events.

Have you checked out @SueM in MN sticky on the disability board. Anything you can think of about DAS is on there. If not I strongly suggest checking out her threads. She has links officially from Disney in them too.


----------



## CJK

We went to the RH last night (Wednesday) and one of the Jawa traded with people at the table beside us. They traded a whistle for something from the Jawa (I didn't see what). It was a couple at the table, no kids. Hope this helps!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> We went to the RH last night (Wednesday) and one of the Jawa traded with people at the table beside us. They traded a whistle for something from the Jawa (I didn't see what). It was a couple at the table, no kids. Hope this helps!


thanks for the update...


----------



## jtowntoflorida

RookieLady said:


> For those of you that were interested, I did contact Disney's disability folks directly about the DAS use at SWW special shows.  Today, the disability folks at Disney confirmed that DAS cannot be used at SWW shows, but I could use a fastpass.  I appreciate them calling me back.  I would never have considered using a DAS until I heard about the brutal sun conditions, which are prohibitive for my husband.  *Thus, I only have one fastpass.*  I swear it would be nice to have this stuff actually published officially.
> 
> I guess I will plan to confront the angry mob when he slips in line as they start letting people in.  I guess I can explain on the way, and his condition is visible enough that we get overt stairs in public.  Maybe I will start with him in line and then the people in line with us can hear me order him out and ask him to come back later.


 
Are you getting FP+s for both of you?  I think people will be understanding of having to switch out in line, but to be in the FP+ you're both going to need to have a FP+ for the show.  Unless you're planning on SB???


----------



## RookieLady

jtowntoflorida said:


> Are you getting FP+s for both of you?  I think people will be understanding of having to switch out in line, but to be in the FP+ you're both going to need to have a FP+ for the show.  Unless you're planning on SB???



We all have fastpasses for the Maul show.  When I learned about the brutal sun with lines of an hour plus for the other shows, I went back to re-arrange my fastpasses.  However, the fastpasses for those shows are gone.  He really cannot tolerate direct heat from the sun for any length of time.  I think he would be okay for parts of shows or standing in line for a show, but not both at the same time, especially attending more than one show.  And, of course, we have the macho thing going, so we try to do it all and then he's totally wiped out and worthless for two days.  Does that make sense?


----------



## yulilin3

RookieLady said:


> We all have fastpasses for the Maul show.  When I learned about the brutal sun with lines of an hour plus for the other shows, I went back to re-arrange my fastpasses.  However, the fastpasses for those shows are gone.  He really cannot tolerate direct heat from the sun for any length of time.  I think he would be okay for parts of shows or standing in line for a show, but not both at the same time, especially attending more than one show.  And, of course, we have the macho thing going, so we try to do it all and then he's totally wiped out and worthless for two days.  Does that make sense?


yes it does. Remember an umbrella and some cold towels, cooling cloths, cooling wipes, whatever works for you


----------



## paysensmom

I have a Jedi Mickey for May 31st at 8:30 with Fantasmic I will be cancelling for 2 people. Anyone need it and want to coordinate?


----------



## Skywise

soniam said:


> Everyone have a good weekend. We are heading to Indianapolis for the 500.


If you need ideas for any local eateries, let me know!


----------



## MaBelle2015

Ok so I'm pretty bummed DV and BF are not signing autographs at the Galactic Breakfast. Those are DS favorite characters! We're paying all that money and we don't even get their autograph?? Not sure I want to stand in lines for hours for them outside either just for their signatures... will have to convince DS the autograph is not important... :S  Also, no character signing at Jedi Mickey? What are they thinking?  

Ok, moving on, has anybody posted a review of the Premium package yet? I haven't been able to find it you guys move too fast!


----------



## stasijane

It's really a sad moment when you are dining solo at the RH and they hand someone one two tables away one of the Boba mugs yet when you ask they say they have none.


----------



## lovethattink

RookieLady said:


> We all have fastpasses for the Maul show.  When I learned about the brutal sun with lines of an hour plus for the other shows, I went back to re-arrange my fastpasses.  However, the fastpasses for those shows are gone.  He really cannot tolerate direct heat from the sun for any length of time.  I think he would be okay for parts of shows or standing in line for a show, but not both at the same time, especially attending more than one show.  And, of course, we have the macho thing going, so we try to do it all and then he's totally wiped out and worthless for two days.  Does that make sense?



One of the things we do with ds is to have he and dh or me stand somewhere in the airconditioning then come out and meet. Thankfully Sunday was overcast around parade time and for a bit after. We stood in Standby for Rebels and actually found shade for him. My son wears a cooling vest which helps a bit. Sunday it was overcast enough that he didn't need if for the parade and we had a shady spot.

My son has only made it one show a day so far. And on Friday and Saturday he was wiped out from the heat. The FP+ line was in direct sun and we put up an umbrella for him. It works a little. We've had to take this year's SWW more slowly.

Spent lots of time at Writer's Stop, Animation building, One Man's Dream.

In the 3 days we were there the first weekend, we got in 3 character lines, built a lego, Saw one Rebels show and one SOTS show.


----------



## yulilin3

MaBelle2015 said:


> Ok so I'm pretty bummed DV and BF are not signing autographs at the Galactic Breakfast. Those are DS favorite characters! We're paying all that money and we don't even get their autograph?? Not sure I want to stand in lines for hours for them outside either just for their signatures... will have to convince DS the autograph is not important... :S  Also, no character signing at Jedi Mickey? What are they thinking?
> 
> Ok, moving on, has anybody posted a review of the Premium package yet? I haven't been able to find it you guys move too fast!


the link is on the first post
http://www.mousesteps.com/dining-ma...-day-at-star-wars-weekends-day-1-photos-video


----------



## drlaurafsu

delmar411 said:


> We have done this before for a disney trip. I put all the pics I could find of the kids with each character all on the same page. So there was a bunch with Mickey on one page, chip and dale on another page. The characters really loved it!



We do this...if we see you at some point I can show you ours. We added some extra photos of characters we didn't have yet, stickers for the rebels characters and blanks for this who might be new


----------



## yulilin3

stasijane said:


> It's really a sad moment when you are dining solo at the RH and they hand someone one two tables away one of the Boba mugs yet when you ask they say they have none.


what? are they selling them at RH?


----------



## Arich01

Could someone tell me the website where you've been ordering SW shirts? I know someone suggested Woot awhile back, but saw another that you all seem to like as well


----------



## tigger1972

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Not really sww related, but you guys are awesome so I'm asking anyway.
> 
> I have a request for anyone who was staying at a Disney resort for weekend I or will be this week....can you tell me if there are any bounce back deals and when they are for?  I'm hoping for room discounts and already looking to plan a post sww long weekend trip for later this year. Thank you!!!


Yes, we took advantage of the 35% OFF bounce back deal. We scheduled it for MNSSHP.


----------



## RedM94

mmafan said:


> Back home waiting for the week2 pics!!!!!!!



@mmafan 

I am going to try to tweet as many pictures as I can from week III.  If you want to follow along, I am @ricknote on Twitter.


----------



## stasijane

yulilin3 said:


> what? are they selling them at RH?




No. And I was close to shedding a jealous  tear. And then right t that moment this happened.  I'm much better now.


----------



## RedM94

soniam said:


> Everyone have a good weekend. We are heading to Indianapolis for the 500.



@soniam 

Have an awesome time!!!!  Have always wanted to see a race there.


----------



## yulilin3

Arich01 said:


> Could someone tell me the website where you've been ordering SW shirts? I know someone suggested Woot awhile back, but saw another that you all seem to like as well


I have bought a couple from Tee Fury. Great quality they have men and women cut. The women cut just order a size up and you should be fine


----------



## boiledpeanut

I can't get through all these posts so I apologize if I'm asking repeat questions 
If we want to do the rebels show tomorrow what time to get in line??
Also if we do the nighttime show what time do we get there and where is a good viewing spot?
I've got 2 kids w us and am worrying about lines and timing this correctly


----------



## yulilin3

stasijane said:


> No. And I was close to shedding a jealous  tear. And then right t that moment this happened.  I'm much better now.


Epic!!


----------



## pookadoo77

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...kends-this-year-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/

Wanna see what the last weekend stormtrooper pin looks like!


----------



## yulilin3

boiledpeanut said:


> I can't get through all these posts so I apologize if I'm asking repeat questions
> If we want to do the rebels show tomorrow what time to get in line??
> Also if we do the nighttime show what time do we get there and where is a good viewing spot?
> I've got 2 kids w us and am worrying about lines and timing this correctly


Rebels without a fp line up for standby 45 minutes before the show. Some people have lined up 30 minutes before and got in, I would just hate you waiting 30 minutes in the sun and then not being able to go in.
Nighttime show you mean Fantasmic! or Symphony in the Stars?


----------



## Laura C

Just had my email confirmation for VIP weekend IV,
*Itinerary with your Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guides*
6:45am  Meet outside Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window
7:15am  Character Meet & Greet
7:45am  Shopping at Darth’s Mall
8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby
9:15am  Visit some of our most popular attractions
11:00am  VIP Viewing for _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade_
11:45pm  Lunch at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano
1:45pm  VIP Seating for the _Star Wars_™_ Rebels Show_
3:15pm  VIP Seating for the _Stars of the Saga Show_

*Optional Evening Itinerary included in your Ultimate VIP Tour*
5:15pm  VIP Seating for an _Visit to the Maul_
7:00pm  VIP Seating for _Obi-Wan & Beyond Show_
8:45pm _Feel the Force Dessert & Dance Party_ Begins
9:30pm _Summon the Force Finale Show_ on the Main Stage
9:45pm _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks
_
Am so glad to see that they have included both of the later shows, esp for the price! Am getting so excited just waiting for my SW vest tops to come from Red Bubble any day and hope they fit! 
Have fun this weekend guys and gals xx


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Laura C said:


> Just had my email confirmation for VIP weekend IV,
> *Itinerary with your Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guides*
> 6:45am  Meet outside Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window
> 7:15am  Character Meet & Greet
> 7:45am  Shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby
> 9:15am  Visit some of our most popular attractions
> 11:00am  VIP Viewing for _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade_
> 11:45pm  Lunch at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano
> 1:45pm  VIP Seating for the _Star Wars_™_ Rebels Show_
> 3:15pm  VIP Seating for the _Stars of the Saga Show_
> 
> *Optional Evening Itinerary included in your Ultimate VIP Tour*
> 5:15pm  VIP Seating for an _Visit to the Maul_
> 7:00pm  VIP Seating for _Obi-Wan & Beyond Show_
> 8:45pm _Feel the Force Dessert & Dance Party_ Begins
> 9:30pm _Summon the Force Finale Show_ on the Main Stage
> 9:45pm _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks
> _
> Am so glad to see that they have included both of the later shows, esp for the price! Am getting so excited just waiting for my SW vest tops to come from Red Bubble any day and hope they fit!
> Have fun this weekend guys and gals xx


1) Have an AWESOME time!!

2) Report back!!


----------



## Arich01

@yulilin3 Thank you


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> the picture taker turns their back to the giant screen and uses the light from the screen to illuminate the subject in the picture


We went with that great advice and got some fun pics.  Also, we had our mini lightsabers on and that added a fun glow.


----------



## boiledpeanut

Thank you!!
Symphony of the Stars
I think we are going to take a big break and come back for that and late fantasmic


----------



## RedM94

*Moral??
*
This will be my fifth year attending SWW and I have always rented a large locker for each day I attended.  Last year, I approached the kiosk on Friday evening and handed my key back.  I said to the CM that I would see her again tomorrow.  She put her finger to her lips, "shhhhhhhhh," and handed me my key back.  

I said to her, "won't they change the lock over night or perhaps mid-day tomorrow?"  She shook her head no, and  and whispered, this is on Mickey."  I used the locker for all three days before turning in my key.  

So, should I consider this limited time magic or is it morally correct to do it again this year?


----------



## boiledpeanut

What time is rebels show?? I think our fp to meet them might put us late in line


----------



## mmafan

Laura C said:


> Just had my email confirmation for VIP weekend IV,
> *Itinerary with your Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guides*
> 6:45am  Meet outside Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window
> 7:15am  Character Meet & Greet
> 7:45am  Shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby
> 9:15am  Visit some of our most popular attractions
> 11:00am  VIP Viewing for _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade_
> 11:45pm  Lunch at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano
> 1:45pm  VIP Seating for the _Star Wars_™_ Rebels Show_
> 3:15pm  VIP Seating for the _Stars of the Saga Show_
> 
> *Optional Evening Itinerary included in your Ultimate VIP Tour*
> 5:15pm  VIP Seating for an _Visit to the Maul_
> 7:00pm  VIP Seating for _Obi-Wan & Beyond Show_
> 8:45pm _Feel the Force Dessert & Dance Party_ Begins
> 9:30pm _Summon the Force Finale Show_ on the Main Stage
> 9:45pm _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks
> _
> Am so glad to see that they have included both of the later shows, esp for the price! Am getting so excited just waiting for my SW vest tops to come from Red Bubble any day and hope they fit!
> Have fun this weekend guys and gals xx


if everyone is quick with breakfast you can ride multiple times not just once.......


----------



## yulilin3

boiledpeanut said:


> Thank you!!
> Symphony of the Stars
> I think we are going to take a big break and come back for that and late fantasmic





boiledpeanut said:


> What time is rebels show?? I think our fp to meet them might put us late in line


For the fireworks you can stand onHollywood Blvd if you want to see the Summon of the Force pre show (videos of it are on youtube) if you can skip the pre show I've heard of a nifty ledge across from 50s Prime Time that offers unobstructed view of the fireworks.
After that just walk over to F! and you'll make it with enough time. The 2nd show almost never fills up
Rebel show is at 1:45pm...the fp to meet who?


----------



## coluk003

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Not really sww related, but you guys are awesome so I'm asking anyway.
> 
> I have a request for anyone who was staying at a Disney resort for weekend I or will be this week....can you tell me if there are any bounce back deals and when they are for?  I'm hoping for room discounts and already looking to plan a post sww long weekend trip for later this year. Thank you!!!



There are always bounce back offers regardless if the information is in your room . Last I knew the offer was for the end of this year . Vague I know, but I no longer work for Disney so I can't be specific , hopefully someone there can help you. If not I could look if I remember when I'm there Tuesday. (You'd have to inbox me so I remember )


----------



## boiledpeanut

yulilin3 said:


> For the fireworks you can stand onHollywood Blvd if you want to see the Summon of the Force pre show (videos of it are on youtube) if you can skip the pre show I've heard of a nifty ledge across from 50s Prime Time that offers unobstructed view of the fireworks.
> After that just walk over to F! and you'll make it with enough time. The 2nd show almost never fills up
> Rebel show is at 1:45pm...the fp to meet who?


It just said FP Star Wars rebels on Sunset Blvd
Could it be I got seating to the show??
I'm doing this all while dh is driving down 95
My service is awful and I'm running low on data


----------



## Teamanderson

momofallsons said:


> Wow!  That is a great point!  I didn't think about it, but I bet my kids would react the same way.  I have FP+s for that show, but will definitely keep this in mind the day we're there.


If we do decide to go then I might just prepare him ahead of time if we end up missing the sign ups, that their will be other kids up there but remind him that he got galactic breakfast and that may make him feel better  I just hate the thought of him being disappointed he didn't get to be on stage. Does anyone know how many kids participate? I'm going to head straight there at rope drop one morning and other morning head straight for Chewie and JTA. Is that your plan too? @momofallsons


----------



## yulilin3

boiledpeanut said:


> It just said FP Star Wars rebels on Sunset Blvd
> Could it be I got seating to the show??
> I'm doing this all while dh is driving down 95
> My service is awful and I'm running low on data


Yeah, you got a fp for the show not meet characters. Now stop reading and concentrate on the road


----------



## Teamanderson

lovethattink said:


> One of the things we do with ds is to have he and dh or me stand somewhere in the airconditioning then come out and meet. Thankfully Sunday was overcast around parade time and for a bit after. We stood in Standby for Rebels and actually found shade for him. My son wears a cooling vest which helps a bit. Sunday it was overcast enough that he didn't need if for the parade and we had a shady spot.
> 
> My son has only made it one show a day so far. And on Friday and Saturday he was wiped out from the heat. The FP+ line was in direct sun and we put up an umbrella for him. It works a little. We've had to take this year's SWW more slowly.
> 
> Spent lots of time at Writer's Stop, Animation building, One Man's Dream.
> 
> In the 3 days we were there the first weekend, we got in 3 character lines, built a lego, Saw one Rebels show and one SOTS show.


I didn't have umbrella on my pack list but sounds like it's a good idea! We have only been to Disney in early spring months. Sounds much hotter in June! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Laura C said:


> Just had my email confirmation for VIP weekend IV,
> *Itinerary with your Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guides*
> 6:45am  Meet outside Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window
> 7:15am  Character Meet & Greet
> 7:45am  Shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby
> 9:15am  Visit some of our most popular attractions
> 11:00am  VIP Viewing for _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade_
> 11:45pm  Lunch at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano
> 1:45pm  VIP Seating for the _Star Wars_™_ Rebels Show_
> 3:15pm  VIP Seating for the _Stars of the Saga Show_
> 
> *Optional Evening Itinerary included in your Ultimate VIP Tour*
> 5:15pm  VIP Seating for an _Visit to the Maul_
> 7:00pm  VIP Seating for _Obi-Wan & Beyond Show_
> 8:45pm _Feel the Force Dessert & Dance Party_ Begins
> 9:30pm _Summon the Force Finale Show_ on the Main Stage
> 9:45pm _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks
> _
> Am so glad to see that they have included both of the later shows, esp for the price! Am getting so excited just waiting for my SW vest tops to come from Red Bubble any day and hope they fit!
> Have fun this weekend guys and gals xx



We found the guides to be flexible. At several points we were told that if we finished something early, wanted to do something else and meet the group back AT SPECIFIC TIMES/PLACES that was fine. Eg if we finished lunch early we could split up then meet back at Mama Melrose at 1:00, if we wanted to shop a little longer we could just meet at Brown Derby a little later if we were cool with a shorter buffet breakfast, etc.

My thought for the future... I know it's CRAZY to think one might want to skip Darth's Mall or cut it short, but IF one did, one could probably be in line for Chewie before he even got there. Then meet back at Brown Derby for breakfast. Just a thought...


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> If we do decide to go then I might just prepare him ahead of time if we end up missing the sign ups, that their will be other kids up there but remind him that he got galactic breakfast and that may make him feel better  I just hate the thought of him being disappointed he didn't get to be on stage. Does anyone know how many kids participate? I'm going to head straight there at rope drop one morning and other morning head straight for Chewie and JTA. Is that your plan too? @momofallsons


Probably around 30
I think it's the first year that kids are not picked at random and the only place that says you can sign up is by going to the show page on the wdw site. Not a lot of people do that. You'll be fine


----------



## tinkerpea

delmar411 said:


> We didnt notice anything like that. Were you all at the end by the corner? We sat towards where you entered and had no issues. Mmafan's family was behind us and we left space for their son to come forward when the parade started. There was lots of space to move on the sidewalk. I probably would have gotten grumpy had late comers tried to relocate us.


----------



## cinder-ellah

To those that take an umbrella for shade..... Is it helpful or a nuisance ?
I'm starting my "packing list" for next time !


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> To those that take an umbrella for shade..... Is it helpful or a nuisance ?
> I'm starting my "packing list" for next time !


Wow. You don't waste anytime.
We bought really light ones and Pitt them inside the backpack. To us it's really useful


----------



## lovethattink

cinder-ellah said:


> To those that take an umbrella for shade..... Is it helpful or a nuisance ?
> I'm starting my "packing list" for next time !



Both.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

cinder-ellah said:


> To those that take an umbrella for shade..... Is it helpful or a nuisance ?
> I'm starting my "packing list" for next time !


very useful.  Added weight to my bag (we brought a big umbrella) but *priceless* when we were standing in the sun - waiting in a line or for the parade (put it down during the parade obviously).


----------



## tinkerpea

delmar411 said:


> We didnt notice anything like that. Were you all at the end by the corner? We sat towards where you entered and had no issues. Mmafan's family was behind us and we left space for their son to come forward when the parade started. There was lots of space to move on the sidewalk. I probably would have gotten grumpy had late comers tried to relocate us.



Yes we was right next to where the non package people waiting area started, we was literally first in, and had a couple with two kids next to us, 
As one of the kids accidently dropped their tablet and it smashed the screen,and so we talked to them about it.
The adults behind us actually loudly said that we was inconsiderate for sitting on the curb, but one of their kids was around 4 and sat in the push chair,so could easily see over us.
I'd just finished an intense course of 12 wks iv treatment, so would never have managed standing the whole time.
We thought there was a dedicated kid sitting area, but the older man who stood by us for most the time told us there wasnt one, it was first served.
It was interesting to see people argue though that they should be allowed into the area, one women was really on one as her son 20 something son,was in a wheelchair and they had left it too late to get a decent space, she said he had a right to be in the area with us as there was space!!


----------



## tinkerpea

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but did anyone have a problem with the deluxe dp area, 
We had a table at the front, and all I saw throughout the stage show was a man with a selfie stick held so high,it was in all my video and pics!!
We also had two people decide to leave their table which was next to ours at the front, and came ans stood right infront of ours for the whole thing! No consideration what so ever! I'm only 5ft so could not see well over them, which meant I had to move away from our stuff to see the show.
Personally I think the areas should be somewhere else where not every one can block you view by kids on shoulders and selfie sticks held high, 
I don't mind the sticks for taking a quick pic but having it constantly raised so it blocks others views I thought was really rude.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tinkerpea said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned, but did anyone have a problem with the deluxe dp area,
> We had a table at the front, and all I saw throughout the stage show was a man with a selfie stick held so high,it was in all my video and pics!!
> We also had two people decide to leave their table which was next to ours at the front, and came ans stood right infront of ours for the whole thing! No consideration what so ever! I'm only 5ft so could not see well over them, which meant I had to move away from our stuff to see the show.
> Personally I think the areas should be somewhere else where not every one can block you view by kids on shoulders and selfie sticks held high,
> I don't mind the sticks for taking a quick pic but having it constantly raised so it blocks others views I thought was really rude.


We did have one person who held a selfie stick up for a good deal of the show and fireworks.  He was slightly off to the side from where we were, so it wasn't a direct problem for us.  I did think "geez!", though. 

For fireworks, people seemed to gravitate away from their tables and toward wherever they thought the view might be a bit better (away from some trees that obscured a bit, or just further back to avoid the staging obscuring as much).


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> Wow. You don't waste anytime.
> We bought really light ones and Pitt them inside the backpack. To us it's really useful


LOL !   This was our 1st SWW and with all the useful advice and tips I feel more confident with planning for "next time" !   I was appointed the planner of our trip and wasn't given the official ok that we were going until the first of March.  I panicked when I first started planning ADR's, 1st time with FP+, SWW etc, etc...... My head was spinning. We "only" had 5 full days for the parks,including SWW.  Everyday my family members said how much they appreciated our daily activities and my planning. I'm a scheduler, but also am willing to go with the flow and allow others in our group to split off on their own. Which we mainly just stayed together and enjoyed our experiences together.  I learned so much on this thread, totally appreciate @yulilin3 and all her tips.  And also appreciated the niceness of all the Diser's sharing info here. This thread is #1 in my book.    Just got home last night. To over come the withdrawals of the fun being over ....I told my DGD's 5 & 7 "time to start planning for next year".  We started a list on the plane ride home of what we didn't have time for and what to repeat.  So, at this point ...... Let the planning, learning etc begin & continue !!!! And SWW 2016 is #1 on our list ! Ready to go again ?  Absolutely !!!!!


----------



## tigger1972

Laura C said:


> Just had my email confirmation for VIP weekend IV,
> *Itinerary with your Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guides*
> 6:45am  Meet outside Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window


You are so lucky! For VIP week 1 we had to meet the CMs at 6:15am. I guess that's what we get for being guinea pigs!


----------



## sairell

DH & DS at Galactic Breakfast 5/21


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> Can reporters please read their scripts...
> http://www.myfoxorlando.com/clip/11499421/interview-with-disney-resor#.VVqX0EkRroA.facebook



LOL! 
I hadnt watched that one, I made brief cameo on that one in the merch line.


----------



## cinder-ellah

sairell said:


> DH & DS at Galactic Breakfast 5/21


Awesome !


----------



## tigger1972

yulilin3, Thank you so much for starting this thread and for having all of the vital information we needed to make our SWW vacation possible, all in one organized and informative place. You are truly the reason why we had such a wonderful time, and we can't thank you enough!

May The Force Be With You... Always!


----------



## yulilin3

tigger1972 said:


> yulilin3, Thank you so much for starting this thread and for having all of the vital information we needed to make our SWW vacation possible, all in one organized and informative place. You are truly the reason why we had such a wonderful time, and we can't thank you enough!
> 
> May The Force Be With You... Always!


You're welcome. Happy to help.


----------



## luvallprincesses

momofallsons said:


> Wow!  That is a great point!  I didn't think about it, but I bet my kids would react the same way.  I have FP+s for that show, but will definitely keep this in mind the day we're there.


I haven't spoken with my 8 year old; I have a feeling that he would be the opposite, that he didn't get to enjoy watching the show because of being nervous about being in it instead. I'm debating about mentioning the option of trying to get into the show anyway, especially because I think our RH time may prevent us from being there early enough if he were chosen. I'm leaning towards to Padawan sign up instead.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Teamanderson said:


> I didn't have umbrella on my pack list but sounds like it's a good idea! We have only been to Disney in early spring months. Sounds much hotter in June! Thanks for the tip!


I just found great mini Totes umbrellas at Kmart, the smallest collapsing I've seen, purse sized. And quite lightweight. They were $12.99.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

very


cinder-ellah said:


> To those that take an umbrella for shade..... Is it helpful or a nuisance ?
> I'm starting my "packing list" for next time !


very helpful/useful


----------



## coluk003

Walmart has the for 8 , I'd say though it wasn't purse size but not large


----------



## coluk003

About cooling wipes. Never heard of them till this thread. Are they the same as baby butt wipes ,  or would I find them in a store.


----------



## JimBo Fett

yulilin3 said:


> Yes it works just like a paper fp. Your autograph session time will be something like :from 3:10 to 3:30
> 
> I am trying to get autograph sessions time today. Last weekend they had the maps of weekend I in the resorts on Thursday so hopefully we'll be able to get that info today. Who are you planning on meeting?
> 
> *OK, we're looking for Daniel Logan and Ashley Eckstein*


----------



## basketrn

yulilin3 said:


> A bit of an off topic question. My friend started making items similar to these, she's not selling them yet. But wanted me to ask my Dis/SW friends how much would you be willing to pay for something like this?


OMG!!!!   Sooooo cute and I would soooo buy these!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

Can someone remind me the locations and prices of the build-a-lightsaber stations please?  I'm thinking the locations are Tatooine Traders and Watto's Grotto in DHS, Once Upon a Toy in DTD, and a store (Star Traders?) in MK....  Any differences in the locations (saber parts and options) anyone know of?  How much for a single and how much for a double? I'm pretty sure I read in here somewhere that on the double both ends light up now.  Thanks!


----------



## disneyluvrs4

DD's storm trooper dress came today!


----------



## bgg319

yulilin3 said:


> oops. I thought you were asking about characterpalooza, sorry



Lol I was.  What was at 8:15?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mesaboy2 said:


> Can someone remind me the locations and prices of the build-a-lightsaber stations please?  I'm thinking the locations are Tatooine Traders and Watto's Grotto in DHS, Once Upon a Toy in DTD, and a store (Star Traders?) in MK....  Any differences in the locations (saber parts and options) anyone know of?  How much for a single and how much for a double? I'm pretty sure I read in here somewhere that on the double both ends light up now.  Thanks!


Yup, both ends light up on the Darth Maul lightsabers @ $39.95. Approximately $23 for the single lightsabers.


----------



## stasijane

I'm having a clueless moment. can someone help me place the Character on the left? I know it's a Model Node. After that I have nothing.


----------



## yulilin3

I posted tentative autograph times for all the weekends on the first post. Ashley is the only one we know for sure cause she posted get sessions on her blog



bgg319 said:


> Lol I was.  What was at 8:15?


Time to line up for dessert party



stasijane said:


> I'm having a clueless moment. can someone help me place the Character on the left? I know it's a Model Node. After that I have nothing.


He's a pilot. He comes out During the parade carrying a flag


----------



## tschaan

Huge thank you to this site and especially yulilin3!!!!  We were at HS all day today and finished with dinner at Rebel Hangar! The portions are huge! The drinks are pretty tasty too. I tried the tattooine sunset and the dagobah swamp juice. We saw a storm trooper, Greedo, Chewie, a jawa and a cantina band member in a pilot suit-- not sure what was going on there, but the experience was awesome!  There is a ton of SWW merchandise being sold all over the park- autograph books, tshirts, pins, but we could not find a magnet. Anyone know where they'll be tomorrow?


----------



## Cluelyss

coluk003 said:


> About cooling wipes. Never heard of them till this thread. Are they the same as baby butt wipes ,  or would I find them in a store.


I ordered mine from Amazon. They came in little individual packages like a wet nap. Not like a butt wipe


----------



## yulilin3

tschaan said:


> Huge thank you to this site and especially yulilin3!!!!  We were at HS all day today and finished with dinner at Rebel Hangar! The portions are huge! The drinks are pretty tasty too. I tried the tattooine sunset and the dagobah swamp juice. We saw a storm trooper, Greedo, Chewie, a jawa and a cantina band member in a pilot suit-- not sure what was going on there, but the experience was awesome!  There is a ton of SWW merchandise being sold all over the park- autograph books, tshirts, pins, but we could not find a magnet. Anyone know where they'll be tomorrow?


Good to know about the sww merchandise being available during the week. I'm glad you enjoyed Rebel Hangar. I think it has proven to be a success


----------



## basketrn

Ugh.....just realized my H&V ressie is the same time as convo with Frank Oz.....grrrrr

Looking at week V.... It seems there is no real god times for dinner if you want to go to all the shows


----------



## stasijane

yulilin3 said:


> He's a pilot. He comes out During the parade carrying a flag



Thank you!


----------



## aggietwins03

Does anyone have a review of the Feel the Force Premium Package?  We have tickets, but I'm trying to decide if it's worth it.  We only have 1 day at Hollywood Studios and we want to do the traditional HS things in addition to SWW things.  I don't really want to get in line at 9am to get my FtF tickets to then move to the parade viewing area at 10 and spend another hour waiting around for the parade, etc.  Opinions?


----------



## mesaboy2

hiroMYhero said:


> Yup, both ends light up on the Darth Maul lightsabers @ $39.95. Approximately $23 for the single lightsabers.



Thank you!

Anyone know if all the locations have the same options?


----------



## delmar411

All is quiet here at the studios at 10:25pm


----------



## mesaboy2

aggietwins03 said:


> Does anyone have a review of the Feel the Force Premium Package?  We have tickets, but I'm trying to decide if it's worth it.  We only have 1 day at Hollywood Studios and we want to do the traditional HS things in addition to SWW things.  I don't really want to get in line at 9am to get my FtF tickets to then move to the parade viewing area at 10 and spend another hour waiting around for the parade, etc.  Opinions?



http://www.mousesteps.com/dining-ma...-day-at-star-wars-weekends-day-1-photos-video


----------



## CoopTroop6

mesaboy2 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Anyone know if all the locations have the same options?


Not sure about the DtD location, but as of yesterdaay, the double ended ones are available at Star Traders at MK && at HS (DS12 hs his eye one one and has been scoping them out).


----------



## jtowntoflorida

basketrn said:


> Ugh.....just realized my H&V ressie is the same time as convo with Frank Oz.....grrrrr
> 
> Looking at week V.... It seems there is no real god times for dinner if you want to go to all the shows



Eat a big (late) lunch and then snack your way through until after the shows!


----------



## Teamanderson

mesaboy2 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Anyone know if all the locations have the same options?


I'd also like to know the location of double ended light up sabers. We have only built them at downtown previous trips and only one end lit up. Glad they do both ends now!


----------



## delmar411

tinkerpea said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned, but did anyone have a problem with the deluxe dp area,
> We had a table at the front, and all I saw throughout the stage show was a man with a selfie stick held so high,it was in all my video and pics!!
> We also had two people decide to leave their table which was next to ours at the front, and came ans stood right infront of ours for the whole thing! No consideration what so ever! I'm only 5ft so could not see well over them, which meant I had to move away from our stuff to see the show.
> Personally I think the areas should be somewhere else where not every one can block you view by kids on shoulders and selfie sticks held high,
> I don't mind the sticks for taking a quick pic but having it constantly raised so it blocks others views I thought was really rude.



The guy at the table in front of me in the area had a selfie stick in my way so not isolated to outside the area. I knew from last year to get a table as far back as possible because of the fireworks and I'm a hair shy of 6ft so didn't have any viewing issues it was just annoying and I wanted to smack it out of his hand. 

I'm sorry you had to deal with all that. I would write guest services and just give your honest feedback. I think it is fair to give them all perspectives.


----------



## delmar411

stasijane said:


> I'm having a clueless moment. can someone help me place the Character on the left? I know it's a Model Node. After that I have nothing.



Bith pilot


----------



## coluk003

aggietwins03 said:


> Does anyone have a review of the Feel the Force Premium Package?  We have tickets, but I'm trying to decide if it's worth it.  We only have 1 day at Hollywood Studios and we want to do the traditional HS things in addition to SWW things.  I don't really want to get in line at 9am to get my FtF tickets to then move to the parade viewing area at 10 and spend another hour waiting around for the parade, etc.  Opinions?



You'll be doing more waiting for the parade then anything, and you'll do that with or without the package, that is if you actually wNt to see it


----------



## CoopTroop6

Is there a wheelchair viewing area for the fireworks and the parade? And if so does it fill up super early?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> ......, you can also add them to any other drink, alcoholic or non alcoholic for* $4 per glow cube*. Not sure if you can buy multiples for one drink





jennab113 said:


> They aren't listed separately, but you have the option to get a drink without it and there are 2 line items on the receipt.  I imagine if you asked, you could get all three in one drink.  *I think they were $5 each.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> jane2073 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had the X-wing cube added to two of our drinks (at the RH) and *the receipt showed them at $5.25 each.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...



Apparently they are just charging whatever.  On Sunday we were charged *$5.50* when adding it to a drink.  That was after being told by the waitress it would be $5.  And I had previously seen that others were charged $4 on Friday and wished I had done it then.  By the time the bill came with the different charge than what the waitress had said we were just ready to leave - it was our second fairly poor experience at RH and I really would not recommend it.  We could see others having good servers and experiences and twice were stuck with quite poor servers - it's just too iffy IMO.  Then I left my AP poster there too.    The rest of our SWW CM experiences were wonderful, thank goodness, including our bkfst at Sci Fi.


----------



## JayLeeJay

My boyfriend and I just got back to our resort after going to the Rebel Hangar tonight. It was awesome. We traded with many Jawas (no kids around us, they traded with adults) and got to meet Chewie. He liked our Chewie/monsters inc shirts! And now we don't have to get up super early to meet him firsts thing on Saturday. 

The food was great and drinks were awesome. It didn't take too long to get our food but we requested extra chips for our hummus and that took awhile because they kept getting delivered to tables around us but our server was great at fixing it. All of the cast members working there were awesome and really helped add to the atmosphere. The characters were having a great time too, spinning in chairs, trying to take food, etc. So much fun. 

Someone else posted that it seemed like characters had 15 minute rotations. I'd agree. Sometimes two came out together but the groups of characters were never out at the same time. The characters also didn't stop at every table. Especially Chewie. We flagged him down but he didn't stop at every table in our section and I think he might have skipped an entire section.


----------



## xApril

Just wanted to say a public thank you to @jtowntoflorida! Thank you so much for Frank Oz fps for weekend V. I was thinking I was going to miss out on his show as an AP and I'm glad to now be guaranteed to see it at least once.

Hope everyone has a good night! I am going to bed for a few hours then it's up for SWW Weekend II! Going to camp out for Ashley and then I'll be doing Warwick Saturday.


----------



## Itinkso

JayLeeJay said:


> Someone else posted that it seemed like characters had 15 minute rotations. I'd agree. Sometimes two came out together but the groups of characters were never out at the same time. The characters also didn't stop at every table.


The way the characters are rotating in and out is similar to Dance parties. Not all characters all at once and they just cycle through the rotation. You should be able to see all the characters within 45-60 minutes on a weekday.

Weekends may still differ depending on the afternoon show schedules and breaks that characters will have prior to Summon the Force before the fireworks.


----------



## pollyanna30

yulilin3 said:


> As for the parade they are signing kids up at the front where the info tent with maps are. You can ask there if you want. It really depends on the CM. Some of them will say, yeah no problem and sign them up. Some CM, if you ask will just give you the whole "They are picked at random" speech and actually not consider your child at all.



How long do you think they are signing up kids for the parade in this spot?  Is it possible to do the Chewie run and then return and try for sign-ups?  Do you just need to strike up a conversation with a CM in this area?

Also, I was just able to get a RH reservation for Monday, June 1st at 7:15.  Is the consensus that characters are still around at this time on weekdays?  We also have one for Saturday, May 30th at 4:15, but I am thinking about dropping it and going with the weeknight instead.  If I decide to drop the weekend date, I will post it here first.  It is for a party of 6.  I also noticed in my looking that there is availability on MDE for a party of 6 at 4:30 on June 2nd and 7:50 on June 3rd.


----------



## cherice95403

I have two Galactic Bfast reservations I need to cancel. Instant message me by 8pm tomorrow if you want to coordinate. 

*Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi - 2 DDP Entitlements*
*Date: * Saturday, June 13, 2015
*Time: * 9:40 AM
*Guests: * 2 Adults, 2 Children 

*Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi - 2 DDP Entitlements*
*Date: * Tuesday, June 9, 2015
*Time: * 8:35 AM
*Guests: * 2 Adults, 2 Children


----------



## Itinkso

pollyanna30 said:


> Also, I was just able to get a RH reservation for Monday, June 1st at 7:15.  Is the consensus that characters are still around at this time on weekdays?  We also have one for Saturday, May 30th at 4:15, but I am thinking about dropping it and going with the weeknight instead.  If I decide to drop the weekend date, I will post it here first.  It is for a party of 6.  I also noticed in my looking that there is availability on MDE for a party of 6 at 4:30 on June 2nd and 7:50 on June 3rd.


On Monday - Thursday, characters will cycle through until Rebel Hangar closes at 9:00.


----------



## wdhinn89

Did anyone get a $40 no show charge for Rebel Hanger.  I was charged for a no show on the 16th.  We went to both Rebel Hanger and Sci-Fi.  It is too late to call but I thought the charge may be from the Rebel Hanger since it is new.


----------



## Itinkso

wdhinn89 said:


> Did anyone get a $40 no show charge for Rebel Hanger.  I was charged for a no show on the 16th.  We went to both Rebel Hanger and Sci-Fi.  It is too late to call but I thought the charge may be from the Rebel Hanger since it is new.


It's not too late to call regarding the charge. Disney knows there was a problem with No Show charges pertaining to Rebel Hangar.

It will be easy to dispute the charge - have your ADR confirmation number so the CM can track your reservation and the No Show charge.


----------



## CoopTroop6

ok, 1 more question then hopefully to bed! Has anyone had any luck w/walkup at Rebel Hangar? We haven't been able to secure an ADR for tomorrow, but DS13 & DH _really_ want to check it out. Do you think it will be possible for them to get in?


----------



## wdhinn89

Itinkso said:


> It's not too late to call regarding the charge. Disney knows there was a problem with No Show charges pertaining to Rebel Hangar.
> 
> It will be easy to dispute the charge - have your ADR confirmation number so the CM can track your reservation and the No Show charge.


Thanks for the info on the No Show problem.  I will call tomorrow.  I did not notice the charge on my card until after 11pm tonight.


----------



## momofallsons

Teamanderson said:


> If we do decide to go then I might just prepare him ahead of time if we end up missing the sign ups, that their will be other kids up there but remind him that he got galactic breakfast and that may make him feel better  I just hate the thought of him being disappointed he didn't get to be on stage. Does anyone know how many kids participate? I'm going to head straight there at rope drop one morning and other morning head straight for Chewie and JTA. Is that your plan too? @momofallsons



Unfortunately, we're only at SWW for one day, so I think my boys are going to have to choose either JTA or VttM.  I was wondering how many kids get to be in VttM too, but I'm guessing by the time we'd get out of one line, the other event would already be full.  I keep going back and forth on the plan of attack.  DH and I could split up and get in JTA and VttM lines... second person just has to let people go ahead and wait for kids to be done with first signup.  Of course, I'd also love to just split off and take my youngest to Chewie while DH handles sign ups for the older two.  Two people can't be in three places at once though!  LOL!  We're not going until weekend V... I'd love to hear anyone's experiences weekend IV with the VttM signups!  How many kids they take and how quickly it fills up.  From what I understand, JTA should be done first at rope drop though.  Is that so you'll have your choice of the times?  Or does it just fill up so quickly that you take any time you can get for JTA?


----------



## Itinkso

wdhinn89 said:


> Thanks for the info on the No Show problem.  I will call tomorrow.  I did not notice the charge on my card until after 11pm tonight.


 I'm 3 hours behind you so the time didn't register with me, at first.


----------



## Lavaluma

basketrn said:


> Ugh.....just realized my H&V ressie is the same time as convo with Frank Oz.....grrrrr
> 
> Looking at week V.... It seems there is no real god times for dinner if you want to go to all the shows


We have the same dilemma. We are going to cancel our H&V and we were able to get RH at 4:10. We know we will have to rush, but figure at least we will get a drink and an appetizer to share and enjoy the atmosphere for a few minutes. I have been dragging my feet on canceling H&V though because then it will be too late to change our minds.


----------



## Itinkso

CoopTroop6 said:


> ok, 1 more question then hopefully to bed! Has anyone had any luck w/walkup at Rebel Hangar? We haven't been able to secure an ADR for tomorrow, but DS13 & DH _really_ want to check it out. Do you think it will be possible for them to get in?


Walk-ups get seated outside on the patio. Could you try for a weekday? You'd be more likely to find an ADR or to get seated inside as a walk-up.


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> Probably around 30
> I think it's the first year that kids are not picked at random and the only place that says you can sign up is by going to the show page on the wdw site. Not a lot of people do that. You'll be fine



So, there are way less (total) spots for VttM since JTA has multiple shows... would it make more sense to hit the VttM line first with the kids since there are less spots and it might be a shorter line if less people know about it?  And maybe send DH to get a spot in the JTA line?  Gah!  I know you can't do everything, but I want to do it all!  It's a sickness, really.


----------



## soniam

Skywise said:


> If you need ideas for any local eateries, let me know!



Thanks. Our friends have set up up the big dinner Saturday night. Plus, we have been at least 15 times before. I sort of feel like a local without having to endure winter


----------



## soniam

RedM94 said:


> @soniam
> 
> Have an awesome time!!!!  Have always wanted to see a race there.



It's a lot of fun. We have been going for a while now, but this year is our son's first time.


----------



## lovethattink

Any line reports this morning?


----------



## xApril

I got here around 4:45 for Ashley and was first in line. Warwick and Silas were just before bag check at that point. Right now Vanessa is a little bit before bag check with Warwick quite a ways past bag check and Silas closer to bag check.


----------



## delmar411

lovethattink said:


> Any line reports this morning?



Looks pretty light still ...they are handing out bands already.

I'm 4th in Warwick ' s line and DH is like 6th in Silas's. Ready to lay down and sleep a bit more.


----------



## RedM94

delmar411 said:


> Looks pretty light still ...they are handing out bands already.
> 
> I'm 4th in Warwick ' s line and DH is like 6th in Silas's. Ready to lay down and sleep a bit more.



@delmar411 

What time did you arrive to be fourth in line for Warwick?  

Have a great day!!


----------



## yulilin3

CoopTroop6 said:


> Is there a wheelchair viewing area for the fireworks and the parade? And if so does it fill up super early?


For the parade is very close to the Premium Package. After the tip board on your left. Not sure if the right one is wheelchair as well, it was last year. It's not a very big section so I would go in at least an hour before. As for fireworks I'm not sure. I'll check tomorrow



pollyanna30 said:


> How long do you think they are signing up kids for the parade in this spot?  Is it possible to do the Chewie run and then return and try for sign-ups?  Do you just need to strike up a conversation with a CM in this area?
> 
> Also, I was just able to get a RH reservation for Monday, June 1st at 7:15.  Is the consensus that characters are still around at this time on weekdays?  We also have one for Saturday, May 30th at 4:15, but I am thinking about dropping it and going with the weeknight instead.  If I decide to drop the weekend date, I will post it here first.  It is for a party of 6.  I also noticed in my looking that there is availability on MDE for a party of 6 at 4:30 on June 2nd and 7:50 on June 3rd.


Anywhere from 8am until about 10am. It depends how many CM are giving away spots. It's something random and special that Disney does and I wouldn't force it. I know it's cool to march in the parade but it's one of those things that would truly feel like Disney magic and not something planned. Beware that if the kids are picked they have to stand in the sun for a good 30 minutes




wdhinn89 said:


> Did anyone get a $40 no show charge for Rebel Hanger.  I was charged for a no show on the 16th.  We went to both Rebel Hanger and Sci-Fi.  It is too late to call but I thought the charge may be from the Rebel Hanger since it is new.


Yep, I think there were 3 of us that got charged with no shows, we all realized after @jennab113  posted it Monday I think. Still waiting on the refund. They said 5 to 10 days



momofallsons said:


> Unfortunately, we're only at SWW for one day, so I think my boys are going to have to choose either JTA or VttM.  I was wondering how many kids get to be in VttM too, but I'm guessing by the time we'd get out of one line, the other event would already be full.  I keep going back and forth on the plan of attack.  DH and I could split up and get in JTA and VttM lines... second person just has to let people go ahead and wait for kids to be done with first signup.  Of course, I'd also love to just split off and take my youngest to Chewie while DH handles sign ups for the older two.  Two people can't be in three places at once though!  LOL!  We're not going until weekend V... I'd love to hear anyone's experiences weekend IV with the VttM signups!  How many kids they take and how quickly it fills up.  From what I understand, JTA should be done first at rope drop though.  Is that so you'll have your choice of the times?  Or does it just fill up so quickly that you take any time you can get for JTA?


That's where the priority list comes into play. You can't do everything in one day, heck you even can't do everything in two. So don't sweat it. What's more important and plan from there. 



momofallsons said:


> So, there are way less (total) spots for VttM since JTA has multiple shows... would it make more sense to hit the VttM line first with the kids since there are less spots and it might be a shorter line if less people know about it?  And maybe send DH to get a spot in the JTA line?  Gah!  I know you can't do everything, but I want to do it all!  It's a sickness, really.


Splitting up is a good plan. You could be first in line with kids to sign them up for Vttm and then go to whoever is holding spots for JTA. That could work. The line to sign up for JTA goes from 0 to 60 minute wait in about 5 minutes of park opening. I'm not exaggerating.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> All is quiet here at the studios at 10:25pm





RedM94 said:


> @delmar411
> 
> What time did you arrive to be fourth in line for Warwick?
> 
> Have a great day!!


It looks like 10:25pm


----------



## yulilin3

@momofallsons I'll go weekend IV and see how the whole signing up for VttM goes and let you know how fast it fills up.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Waiting at the gate. Line for the merchandise tent. Other lines cleared by the time we got here. We are in the line at tapstiles. All the front row spots are gone but not too many deep.

We are making the chewie run today.


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like 10:25pm



@yulilin3 

Well that went right over my head when I read it the first time.  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> @yulilin3
> 
> Well that went right over my head when I read it the first time.  Thanks for clarifying.


it's early!!


----------



## yulilin3

drlaurafsu said:


> Waiting at the gate. Line for the merchandise tent. Other lines cleared by the time we got here. We are in the line at tapstiles. All the front row spots are gone but not too many deep.
> 
> We are making the chewie run today.


so there's a line for merchandise outside the gates?


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> I got here around 4:45 for Ashley and was first in line. Warwick and Silas were just before bag check at that point. Right now Vanessa is a little bit before bag check with Warwick quite a ways past bag check and Silas closer to bag check.


interested in knowing if she's signing for 2 hours straight


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> so there's a line for merchandise outside the gates?


There is a merch line next to Ashley. They haven't handed out our paper fastpasses yet and I can't see the tapstiles from where I am.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> There is a merch line next to Ashley. They haven't handed out our paper fastpasses yet and I can't see the tapstiles from where I am.


where there a lot of people at the merch line and at what time did they go in?


----------



## ophkw

Waiting at the gate.  So excited.  Wasn't going to do the chewie run but we are going for it!   Thanks again to @yulilin3 for all the help.  Hope to meet you tomorrow!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> interested in knowing if she's signing for 2 hours straight



I think she is. She usually doesn't get to standby because she takes her time with each guest with a fp.


----------



## yulilin3

For anyone stuck at home they have a live feed of MK for the 24 hour event
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ream-main-street-u-s-a-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## yulilin3

ophkw said:


> Waiting at the gate.  So excited.  Wasn't going to do the chewie run but we are going for it!   Thanks again to @yulilin3 for all the help.  Hope to meet you tomorrow!


have fun and remember to hydrate


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> I think she is. She usually doesn't get to standby because she takes her time with each guest with a fp.


that was reported in her blog, the 2 hour signing I just want to make sure. There were reports she saw 2 people in standby last weekend


----------



## DisneyLove2015

I'm fourth back at a tapstyle on the left and it's getting pretty crowded.  We're splitting up and making the Chewie run and sign ups for JTA.   Just to make sure- strollers are OK in Chewie line?


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> I'm fourth back at a tapstyle on the left and it's getting pretty crowded.  We're splitting up and making the Chewie run and sign ups for JTA.   Just to make sure- strollers are OK in Chewie line?


yes, ok for strollers in Chewie line. Report back on how the splitting up worked, and have fun. Thank you


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> yes, ok for strollers in Chewie line. Report back on how the splitting up worked, and have fun. Thank you


I will!!! And thank you so much for all of your help and advice!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

MDE has the character sets, they update them thruoughout the day. I'll try and make a list. But you guys at home and in the parks can see their first sets now
Doc McStuffins is on the schedule  must meet her. Watch her show every day, multiple times


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> @momofallsons I'll go weekend IV and see how the whole signing up for VttM goes and let you know how fast it fills up.


I will be there weekend IV as well and let you know as well but @yulilin3 is who you can really count on! She's a pro!  I'm probably going to be running around like a chicken with its head cut off! I think after the first hour after opening I will calm down if I haven't passed out already. Trying not to stress, I'm sure it's all going to work out. I wish there were 3 of us too!


----------



## ophkw

Chewie run complete!  4th in line.  Not bad!


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

We leave for Disney 2 weeks from today. Reading everyone's posts I so want to be there now!


----------



## CarolinaBlue

In line for Boba Fett stein. Fingers crossed!


----------



## drlaurafsu

We were second in chewie line. A guy ran and beat us from the other side.


----------



## yulilin3

CarolinaBlue said:


> In line for Boba Fett stein. Fingers crossed!


may the force be with you


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Splitting worked amazingly well.  DH signed up DS for 10:35 set ( I think he was 3rd person in line) and I was 7 people back for Chewie.  We met them and were done by 8:15.  DH is in line for Darth Maul and we're buying a magic band (jedi Donald) for DS.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Splitting worked amazingly well.  DH signed up DS for 10:35 set ( I think he was 3rd person in line) and I was 7 people back for Chewie.  We met them and were done by 8:15.  DH is in line for Darth Maul and we're buying a magic band (jedi Donald) for DS.


awesomesauce!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

I am so excited for you all!  Wish we were still there!!!  Keep posting we love reading about your adventures!


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> That's where the priority list comes into play. You can't do everything in one day, heck you even can't do everything in two. So don't sweat it. What's more important and plan from there.
> 
> 
> Splitting up is a good plan. You could be first in line with kids to sign them up for Vttm and then go to whoever is holding spots for JTA. That could work. The line to sign up for JTA goes from 0 to 60 minute wait in about 5 minutes of park opening. I'm not exaggerating.



Yes, I definitely need to make a priority list!  So far, the planning's been all me since my kids don't have patience for things that aren't happening in the next week.  LOL!  We're getting closer now, so I can probably get some opinions on what they'd choose first, and get that list made.

I'm not surprised about the wait time for JTA jumping that fast, but it is crazy what a difference 5 minutes can make!!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> may the force be with you


Someone got one at Watto's Grotto this morning.  I've seen a few walking around back here


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> @momofallsons I'll go weekend IV and see how the whole signing up for VttM goes and let you know how fast it fills up.



That would be awesome!!  You rock yulilin!!!


----------



## CarolinaBlue

Got the Boba Fett stein! Watto's is the place right now.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Fourth in line for Darth Maul meet!!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Arich01 said:


> Could someone tell me the website where you've been ordering SW shirts? I know someone suggested Woot awhile back, but saw another that you all seem to like as well


We got ours from Tee Public


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

delmar411 said:


> The guy at the table in front of me in the area had a *selfie stick* in my way so not isolated to outside the area. I knew from last year to get a table as far back as possible because of the fireworks and I'm a hair shy of 6ft so didn't have any viewing issues it was just annoying and I wanted to smack it out of his hand.
> 
> I'm sorry you had to deal with all that. I would write guest services and just give your honest feedback. I think it is fair to give them all perspectives.



They need to be banned from the parks not just the rides


----------



## yulilin3

just got a Rebel Hangar for tomorrow, Saturday at 4:25pm, will try and eat as slowly as possible to see if we can meet Sabine and Ezra since Steph will be wearing her costume tomorrow.
I will release a Rebel Hangar ressie for Sunday 24th at 6:15pm. If anyone is interested pm me. I'll probably cancel it around 7pm


----------



## Lavaluma

momofallsons said:


> Yes, I definitely need to make a priority list!  So far, the planning's been all me since my kids don't have patience for things that aren't happening in the next week.  LOL!  We're getting closer now, so I can probably get some opinions on what they'd choose first, and get that list made.
> 
> I'm not surprised about the wait time for JTA jumping that fast, but it is crazy what a difference 5 minutes can make!!



For the last few months, whenever I would ask a question my kids would complain that it is too far away to plan. Last week, I made a deal with them. Answer my questions and they could play video games (which is not allowed during the week). I showed them a few minutes of youtube videos of VTTM and JTA. I thought it would be a difficult choice. Yet, my oldest immediately said that he wants to see VTTM, but he is not getting up on stage in front of people to "dance." My youngest still wants to, but his priorities are JTA, Star Tours and seeing Donald Duck. So, we should be good if we aren't able to sign him up for VTTM. I made them each give my their top 3 priorities and told them those would be our focus. Anything after that would just be a bonus. It may not be the best tactic to get information, but bribery seemed to work well.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Do we have any confirmation that Ezra and Sabine come out later? I'm still holding two reservations- 4:00 and 6:40.  Hvent decided which to keep yet.   I was leaning toward 6:40 since it seemed like more people saw them later versus earlier


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Do we have any confirmation that Ezra and Sabine come out later? I'm still holding two reservations- 4:00 and 6:40.  Hvent decided which to keep yet.   I was leaning toward 6:40 since it seemed like more people saw them later versus earlier


Sabine and Ezra appear in the PMC at 4:25pm. They go in and take about a 30 minute break. So I think they come to the Hangar around 5:30 to 6pm


----------



## Delilah1310

Lavaluma said:


> It may not be the best tactic to get information, but bribery seemed to work well.



you are not alone ... i am not above bribing my son on occation


----------



## boricuajedi

CarolinaBlue said:


> Got the Boba Fett stein! Watto's is the place right now.


A dumb question, was that with a drink or empty?
It is early over here.


----------



## momofallsons

Teamanderson said:


> I will be there weekend IV as well and let you know as well but @yulilin3 is who you can really count on! She's a pro!  I'm probably going to be running around like a chicken with its head cut off! I think after the first hour after opening I will calm down if I haven't passed out already. Trying not to stress, I'm sure it's all going to work out. I wish there were 3 of us too!



Great!  I'll take all the tips I can get!    I'm sure I'll be running around like crazy when we go too.  I know anything we manage to fit in will be awesome, and can't wait to see my kids' reactions to everything!


----------



## yulilin3

boricuajedi said:


> A dumb question, was that with a drink or empty?
> It is early over here.


It comes with a fountain drink. I also think there's an up charge if you want an alcoholic drink.


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> It comes with a fountain drink. I also think there's an up charge if you want an alcoholic drink.


Thanks.


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> just got a Rebel Hangar for tomorrow, Saturday at 4:25pm, will try and eat as slowly as possible to see if we can meet Sabine and Ezra since Steph will be wearing her costume tomorrow.
> I will release a Rebel Hangar ressie for Sunday 24th at 6:15pm. If anyone is interested pm me. I'll probably cancel it around 7pm


The Force Is With You!, I been trying to get one for 14 Jun with no luck.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Ds got picked for the parade! He went to the restroom while I got in mickeys line. He thought I went to Jedi council...by the time I got out of line to find him a cast member had him walking back. She ask him to be in the parade.


----------



## Ninja Mom

OMG!!! I Finally caught up to the thread... Here are my impressions of weekend one:
First I'd like to say it was great meeting everyone I encountered from this thread. 

 I love you all but I want to send a special shout out to the coolest dude of all: Jonathan!!  I got to enjoy the Fireworks on Sunday with him and his family.

*Weather:* The sun is brutal when it's out so definitely bring one of those shorty totes umbrellas. I had one and I saw a number of people strolling around the park or waiting in Character lines using one.

*Lockers:* Consider renting one. I loved having the option to stash my purchases and back pack in them as needed. The large size is quite roomy (sorry I don't have dimensions).

*Say Hi:* Don't be afraid to say hi! to other Dis-ers you recognize from this thread. It puts a smile on everyone's faces when you connect at this event.

*Rebel Hanger:* I did it twice so I'm sure that it was nice, in fact it was awesome. The food was good and the character interactions were really fun. You can buy the glow cubes separately. I got all 3 at once.

*Character interactions: *Don't be afraid to talk to the characters. Compliment the Modal Nodes on their "Galactic Grammy Nomination" for their one song. Tell Darth Maul that he better behave because you have his mother on speed dial on your cell phone and you're about to call her and give her the run down on his antics. Ask if Chewbacca has applied his Frontline Flea and Tick prevention. Make stuff up like that. They LOVE it when you interact with them. Also be aware that the characters are IN CHARACTER. I was chasing Aurra Sing around trying to get her picture (She roams) She was ignoring me and stalking away. I finally got her to turn around and pose when I said "Even though I'm Rebel Scum I'd love to get your picture".

*Make a list or a plan of things that you want to do:* I forgot to go to the theater and see the Star Wars content. I had it on my plan but I forgot to check to make sure that I was hitting all my must do's.

*Sci Fi breakfast:* Definitely bring your best camera and make sure you know how to turn on your flash. Your pictures will be a blurry mess if you don't use the flash on your camera... even if you are using the movie screen to help to light the characters. Also you can order one entree and ask for parts of another entree. I had the shrimp and cheesy grits and asked for some of the bacon from the other entree on the side. Nom, nom, nom!!!

*Annual Pass Posters:* I picked up one each day to give away to random people. You should have seen the looks on their faces. Spread that pixie dust!

*Compliment people on their outfits:* If you see a t-shirt or a costume you think is cool let them know. It brings a huge smile to their faces.

That's all I can think of for now. I'd like to wish the rest of the SWW 2015 garrison the best of luck. May the force be with you!

~NM


----------



## yulilin3

boricuajedi said:


> The Force Is With You!, I been trying to get one for 14 Jun with no luck.


1 day cancellation policy. Some open up a day before you want to go  keep trying



drlaurafsu said:


> Ds got picked for the parade! He went to the restroom while I got in mickeys line. He thought I went to Jedi council...by the time I got out of line to find him a cast member had him walking back. She ask him to be in the parade.


That's so great.


----------



## momofallsons

Lavaluma said:


> For the last few months, whenever I would ask a question my kids would complain that it is too far away to plan. Last week, I made a deal with them. Answer my questions and they could play video games (which is not allowed during the week). I showed them a few minutes of youtube videos of VTTM and JTA. I thought it would be a difficult choice. Yet, my oldest immediately said that he wants to see VTTM, but he is not getting up on stage in front of people to "dance." My youngest still wants to, but his priorities are JTA, Star Tours and seeing Donald Duck. So, we should be good if we aren't able to sign him up for VTTM. I made them each give my their top 3 priorities and told them those would be our focus. Anything after that would just be a bonus. It may not be the best tactic to get information, but bribery seemed to work well.



Good idea!  May have to try that one!


----------



## HCinKC

hultrain said:


> So, I think I read someone said the Jawas were not trading at RH when they were there--is this true across the board?  I have some trinkets to try to trade with them.  If they don't trade at RH, where do they usually hang out where I can trade with them?


We were there on Tuesday, and they were not trading. ODS took a beaded necklace up to one, and it loved looking at it, but it shook it's head at trading. The friend CM said they hadn't brought any trading supplies that night. We did trade with one during the weekend near the Darth's Mall line. ODS did two trades with one Jawa. And don't forget, they love when you say "Utini!" (ooo-tee-nee).


----------



## mamadragona

drlaurafsu said:


> Ds got picked for the parade! He went to the restroom while I got in mickeys line. He thought I went to Jedi council...by the time I got out of line to find him a cast member had him walking back. She ask him to be in the parade.


You are gonna love it!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

@Ninja Mom  awesome recap and tips!! It was great meeting you


----------



## HCinKC

MaBelle2015 said:


> Ok so I'm pretty bummed DV and BF are not signing autographs at the Galactic Breakfast. Those are DS favorite characters! We're paying all that money and we don't even get their autograph?? Not sure I want to stand in lines for hours for them outside either just for their signatures... will have to convince DS the autograph is not important... :S  Also, no character signing at Jedi Mickey? What are they thinking?
> 
> Ok, moving on, has anybody posted a review of the Premium package yet? I haven't been able to find it you guys move too fast!


I agree it is disappointing to not be handing out a card at the front, like Jedi Mickey. People are reporting autograph cards, but DH and ODS didn't get one. We asked a couple of days later at Sci-Fi and GR, and they didn't have any. Ask while there.

FWIW, Boab Fett's line was never that long and moved pretty well. It is in the sun, but directly across are shaded benches. You could have an adult stand and the other sit with kids in the shade, trading off every so often if it is too hot. We didn't do Vader. I didn't look around the back, but the part of line I saw was shaded.



boiledpeanut said:


> I can't get through all these posts so I apologize if I'm asking repeat questions
> If we want to do the rebels show tomorrow what time to get in line??
> Also if we do the nighttime show what time do we get there and where is a good viewing spot?
> I've got 2 kids w us and am worrying about lines and timing this correctly


We watched from Yuli's spot. Right in front of the lake outside of 50s PT. We could see the Jumbotron, and the fireworks were amazing. Definitely my favorite nighttime show!


----------



## Metz172

Lavaluma said:


> For the last few months, whenever I would ask a question my kids would complain that it is too far away to plan. Last week, I made a deal with them. Answer my questions and they could play video games (which is not allowed during the week). I showed them a few minutes of youtube videos of VTTM and JTA. I thought it would be a difficult choice. Yet, my oldest immediately said that he wants to see VTTM, but he is not getting up on stage in front of people to "dance." My youngest still wants to, but his priorities are JTA, Star Tours and seeing Donald Duck. So, we should be good if we aren't able to sign him up for VTTM. I made them each give my their top 3 priorities and told them those would be our focus. Anything after that would just be a bonus. It may not be the best tactic to get information, but bribery seemed to work well.


After seeing so many posts like this one and those stressing about getting to the signs ups in time I am so glad that I have two girls who are too old to be in the shows.  One less thing to stress about.


----------



## jbc18

Does anyone know about anything special going on tonight after the fireworks show? I received a tip from a CM about a "very special couple" that will be present after the fireworks tonight. Possibly Mark and Carrie? or others?


----------



## yulilin3

jbc18 said:


> Does anyone know about anything special going on tonight after the fireworks show? I received a tip from a CM about a "very special couple" that will be present after the fireworks tonight. Possibly Mark and Carrie? or others?


after the shows, no. Could they elaborate?
I know that Han and Greedo come out during the Summoning of the Force pre show, also the new Stormtroopers from the Force Awakens


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jbc18 said:


> Does anyone know about anything special going on tonight after the fireworks show? I received a tip from a CM about a "very special couple" that will be present after the fireworks tonight. Possibly Mark and Carrie? or others?


Let me just say that if it's Mark and Carrie I will be SO JEALOUS!!!  And of course come on here looking for pics.


----------



## Billabongi

I'll be headed that way around 1:00 today can anyone onsite tell me if they still have The Force Awakens shirts and the Rancors please?


----------



## HCinKC

mesaboy2 said:


> Can someone remind me the locations and prices of the build-a-lightsaber stations please?  I'm thinking the locations are Tatooine Traders and Watto's Grotto in DHS, Once Upon a Toy in DTD, and a store (Star Traders?) in MK....  Any differences in the locations (saber parts and options) anyone know of?  How much for a single and how much for a double? I'm pretty sure I read in here somewhere that on the double both ends light up now.  Thanks!


We built ours at Tatooine Traders. IIRC, after tax it was $42 and change for the double. The Mall was crowded, but it looked like the same options as TT. Both ends do light up with the sound effects. I know at TT, they had examples of each character (Vader, Luke, Kanan, etc) if you want to build an exact one. I'm not sure if DM had that.


----------



## cinder-ellah

HCinKC said:


> We were there on Tuesday, and they were not trading. ODS took a beaded necklace up to one, and it loved looking at it, but it shook it's head at trading. The friend CM said they hadn't brought any trading supplies that night. We did trade with one during the weekend near the Darth's Mall line. ODS did two trades with one Jawa. And don't forget, they love when you say "Utini!" (ooo-tee-nee).


We were at RH last Sat / May 16th and they traded with my GD's. Lots of fun !  Luckily I had already told them what they get from a Jawa might not be something great.  One of the girls was given a crayon, the other was given a water bottle cap.  They laughed and thought it was sooo funny.  Olivia (7)  said she's saving that bottle cap forever.  Adeline (5) gave a Cantina Band member a ring, he was so nice, tried to put it on his finger, wouldn't fit, but kept it.   She was happy.  It was great fun !


----------



## cinder-ellah

MaBelle2015 said:


> Ok so I'm pretty bummed DV and BF are not signing autographs at the Galactic Breakfast. Those are DS favorite characters! We're paying all that money and we don't even get their autograph?? Not sure I want to stand in lines for hours for them outside either just for their signatures... will have to convince DS the autograph is not important... :S  Also, no character signing at Jedi Mickey? What are they thinking?
> 
> Ok, moving on, has anybody posted a review of the Premium package yet? I haven't been able to find it you guys move too fast!


We received autograph "cards" from DV & BF.  We forgot about it in the excitement of being there and while we were eating our waitress brought them to us.


----------



## HCinKC

Ok @yulilin3, here is the blue pilot!


----------



## golfdad

If anyone would be so kind as to see if you can pick me up a Boba Fett stein I would truly appreciate it.  We were there last weekend and could not get my hands on one at all!  I will pay via Paypal and will pay shipping and a little extra for the effort to get it.  Just PM me if you can get one for me.  Thank You!


----------



## DisneyMama21

Laura C said:


> Just had my email confirmation for VIP weekend IV,
> *Itinerary with your Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guides*
> 6:45am  Meet outside Disney’s Hollywood Studios - Guest Relations Window
> 7:15am  Character Meet & Greet
> 7:45am  Shopping at Darth’s Mall
> 8:15am  Breakfast at The Hollywood Brown Derby
> 9:15am  Visit some of our most popular attractions
> 11:00am  VIP Viewing for _Legends of the Force: Star Wars™ Celebrity Motorcade_
> 11:45pm  Lunch at Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano
> 1:45pm  VIP Seating for the _Star Wars_™_ Rebels Show_
> 3:15pm  VIP Seating for the _Stars of the Saga Show_
> 
> *Optional Evening Itinerary included in your Ultimate VIP Tour*
> 5:15pm  VIP Seating for an _Visit to the Maul_
> 7:00pm  VIP Seating for _Obi-Wan & Beyond Show_
> 8:45pm _Feel the Force Dessert & Dance Party_ Begins
> 9:30pm _Summon the Force Finale Show_ on the Main Stage
> 9:45pm _Symphony in the Stars Fireworks
> _
> Am so glad to see that they have included both of the later shows, esp for the price! Am getting so excited just waiting for my SW vest tops to come from Red Bubble any day and hope they fit!
> Have fun this weekend guys and gals xx




So happy to see this!! We're going Weekend V and with the 4 shows, I was hoping we'd get VIP seating to them all.  Looks like we should!


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Ok @yulilin3, here is the blue pilot!


thanks for the picture. He is also a flag carrier during the parade. They have used this costume every year, with different people of course. Did he give his story, name, where he was from? that would be really cool


----------



## stasijane

golfdad said:


> If anyone would be so kind as to see if you can pick me up a Boba Fett stein I would truly appreciate it.  We were there last weekend and could not get my hands on one at all!  I will pay via Paypal and will pay shipping and a little extra for the effort to get it.  Just PM me if you can get one for me.  Thank You!


I will help if you need me to. Just let me know. I won't need extra just let me have the refreshing liquid. Lol


----------



## stasijane

I got my Stein, my poster, and my lightsaber skirt. I am a happy camper!


----------



## yulilin3

stasijane said:


> I got my Stein, my poster, and my lightsaber skirt. I am a happy camper!


by any chance did you see the At At shirts from HU?


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> thanks for the picture. He is also a flag carrier during the parade. They have used this costume every year, with different people of course. Did he give his story, name, where he was from? that would be really cool


He was answering all of ODS's questions...so sort of lol. ODS didn't ask his name, but the guy told him he was an xwing pilot (and from where, but I don't recall). ODS said he was a pilot, too, but he flew a ywing. The guy proceeded to tell ODS that he used to fly a ywing, he graduated to xwing, his uncle is a ywing mechanic, and so on. He sat with us for probably 5 minutes talking. It was fun.


----------



## Ninja Mom

cinder-ellah said:


> We were at RH last Sat / May 16th and they traded with my GD's. Lots of fun !  Luckily I had already told them what they get from a Jawa might not be something great.  One of the girls was given a crayon, the other was given a water bottle cap.  They laughed and thought it was sooo funny.  Olivia (7) View attachment 98494 said she's saving that bottle cap forever.  Adeline (5) gave a Cantina Band member a ring, he was so nice, tried to put it on his finger, wouldn't fit, but kept it.   She was happy.  It was great fun !



Did someone walk over to your table and tell one of the girls she had something in her hair and then magically produce the toy ring from beside her head to give back?












I saw that the Jawa had given your kids a bottle cap (a BOTTLE CAP of all things) and I wanted to make a kid sized restitution to make amends. The Jawas traded the ring with me right after trading with your girls. I gave those little buggers the keys to a rental Lexus and all I got was a toy princess ring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When we came back to the rebel hanger on Sunday I was out of trading material so I was contemplating trying to trade some of the "silverware" or perhaps a corndog (...and YES, I KNOW they don't take food or pointy things  )

~NM


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> He was answering all of ODS's questions...so sort of lol. ODS didn't ask his name, but the guy told him he was an xwing pilot (and from where, but I don't recall). ODS said he was a pilot, too, but he flew a ywing. The guy proceeded to tell ODS that he used to fly a ywing, he graduated to xwing, his uncle is a ywing mechanic, and so on. He sat with us for probably 5 minutes talking. It was fun.


love this!! It's fun cause they have to have a backstory for people that ask. I'm happy you guys had such great interaction


----------



## CAS239

Where is the stein being sold at and what's the price on it?


----------



## mesaboy2

HCinKC said:


> We built ours at Tatooine Traders. IIRC, after tax it was $42 and change for the double. The Mall was crowded, but it looked like the same options as TT. Both ends do light up with the sound effects. I know at TT, they had examples of each character (Vader, Luke, Kanan, etc) if you want to build an exact one. I'm not sure if DM had that.


 
Thank you very much, this information is very helpful!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Billabongi said:


> I'll be headed that way around 1:00 today can anyone onsite tell me if they still have The Force Awakens shirts and the Rancors please?


I saw some in X wing collectibles this morning at 8:30


----------



## cinder-ellah

Ninja Mom said:


> Did someone walk over to your table and tell one of the girls she had something in her hair and then magically produce the toy ring from beside her head to give back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that the Jawa had given your kids a bottle cap (a BOTTLE CAP of all things) and I wanted to make a kid sized restitution to make amends. The Jawas traded the ring with me right after trading with your girls. I gave those little buggers the keys to a rental Lexus and all I got was a toy princess ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we came back to the rebel hanger on Sunday I was out of trading material so I was contemplating trying to trade some of the "silverware" or perhaps a corndog (...and YES, I KNOW they don't take food or pointy things  )
> 
> ~NM


LOL !   Was that you ?  The girls were amazed by your magic !  "How did she do that" ?  Adeline keep checking her hair for more  That was very nice of you.  A very fun time.


----------



## Xenuprime

Happy Friday everyone!

I just found out we are going to SWW for the day tomorrow and I'm flipping out! I would love some help (I'm trying to read through this thread, but there's a lot to take in). We are annual pass holder who go about once a month, so we know the basics, but I could use some tips on SWW characters and shows. Here are some things we want to do:

1. Get a Fett mug (and Solo popcorn bucket)
2. Get pics with some characters
3. Darth Mall shopping

Thanks for any help!


----------



## lovethattink

We can't make our Rebels FP+. I'm releasing it now, for 3 ppl. Hope it falls into a DISers hands.


----------



## yulilin3

Xenuprime said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> I just found out we are going to SWW for the day tomorrow and I'm flipping out! I would love some help (I'm trying to read through this thread, but there's a lot to take in). We are annual pass holder who go about once a month, so we know the basics, but I could use some tips on SWW characters and shows. Here are some things we want to do:
> 
> 1. Get a Fett mug (and Solo popcorn bucket)
> 2. Get pics with some characters
> 3. Darth Mall shopping
> 
> Thanks for any help!


first post has all info
1.- both at Darth's Mall Watto's Grotto area
2.- The mall is open until 7:30pm


----------



## Ninja Mom

cinder-ellah said:


> LOL !   Was that you ?  The girls were amazed by your magic !  "How did she do that" ?  Adeline keep checking her hair for more  That was very nice of you.  A very fun time.



Darn it! I knew I should have palmed an extra corn dog or two! 

LOL!!!!! 

~NM


----------



## yulilin3

Character schedule so far. Things to note: Chewbacca and Ewok are out for the first 2 hours and then go in for parade. It looks like both Maul and Vader are out during parade. A lot of roaming characters out very early in different spots and most stay out very close to parade time. I'll keep updating and have the full list this evening
*Blister Pack*

Ahsoka 12:50-1:30pm

Assaj 12:10pm-12:50pm

Cody 12:50pm-1:10pm

Rex 1:10pm-1:30pm

*Jedi Council *

Anakin 9-9:30am/10:05am-10:45am

Shaak Tii 9:30-10:05am

Mace Windu 12:20-12:55pm

Kit Fisto 2:55pm-3:15pm/

Chewie and Ewoks: 8am-9:20am/9:25am-9:45am/

Chipwoks 8-10:20am

Jedi Mickey +Minnie Leia 8am-9am/9:40am-10:20am/

Darth Goofy +Stormtrooper Donald 9am-9:40am/10:20am-10:40am/

Luke:

Leia:

Darth Vader 7am-8:30am/8:35am-8:55am/9am-9:20am/9:25am-9:45am/9:50am-10:10am/10:15am-10:35am/10:40am-12:40pm

Darth Maul 9am-7:40pm continuosly

Boba Fett 12:35pm-12:55pm

Jango Fett 12:10pm-12:30pm

Queen Amidala 8:15am-8:55am/9am-9:35am/9:40am-10:15am/10:20am-10:55am/

ROAMING CHARACTERS

*Backlot Area*

Aurra Sing 12:50pm-1:20pm,

Zam Wessell 12:20pm-12:50pm

Gamorrean Guard: 9:30am-9:50am/10:20am-10:40am/

Tusken Raiders 9am-9:20am/9:50am-10:10am/

Stormtroopers 12:20pm-12:50pm

*Roaming on Streets of America*

Jawas 8:30am-8:50am/9:20am-9:40am/10:10am-10:30am/

Clone Troopers roaming Streets of America 12:10pm-12:30pm

*Roaming Around Star Tours*

Cantina Band: 12:10pm-12:30pm


----------



## stasijane

yulilin3 said:


> by any chance did you see the At At shirts from HU?


I didn't look sorry. I was on a mission for the skirt because I missed out on it online. Im sure I will go back. I will look.


----------



## yulilin3

basically Vader meets from 8am until (?? that's what I'll find out tonight) his sets are 20 minutes with a 5 minute break...should I keep writting down all of the sets or would it be ok to just say 8am until (??) every set 20 minutes with 5 minutes break?


----------



## Metz172

yulilin3 said:


> basically Vader meets from 8am until (?? that's what I'll find out tonight) his sets are 20 minutes with a 5 minute break...should I keep writting down all of the sets or would it be ok to just say 8am until (??) every set 20 minutes with 5 minutes break?


I don't think you need to write down every set.  The every 20 mins with start and end times should be fine.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

CAS239 said:


> Where is the stein being sold at and what's the price on it?


Stein is $9.99 plus tax (comes to $10.69) with drink or empty.  We found them at Peevy's Cocktails - a drink type stand (looks semi-permanent?) between Min and Bills and H&V.

Today people have posted that they've been at Watto's Grotto.

Drinks at Peevy's were like slushies - strawberry, raspberry lemonade etc


----------



## CarolinaBlue

Got the steins, light saber shirt, Force Awakens shirt, Yoda poster (DVC), Boba poster (AP). Great day so far!  Oops! Also got death star and falcon glow cubes.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> Character schedule so far. Things to note: Chewbacca and Ewok are out for the first 2 hours and then go in for parade. It looks like both Maul and Vader are out during parade. A lot of roaming characters out very early in different spots and most stay out very close to parade time. I'll keep updating and have the full list this evening
> *Blister Pack*
> 
> Ahsoka 12:50-1:30pm
> 
> Assaj 12:10pm-12:50pm
> 
> Cody 12:50pm-1:10pm
> 
> Rex 1:10pm-1:30pm
> 
> *Jedi Council *
> 
> Anakin 9-9:30am/10:05am-10:45am
> 
> Shaak Tii 9:30-10:05am
> 
> Mace Windu 12:20-12:55pm
> 
> Kit Fisto 2:55pm-3:15pm/
> 
> Chewie and Ewoks: 8am-9:20am/9:25am-9:45am/
> 
> Chipwoks 8-10:20am
> 
> Jedi Mickey +Minnie Leia 8am-9am/9:40am-10:20am/
> 
> Darth Goofy +Stormtrooper Donald 9am-9:40am/10:20am-10:40am/
> 
> Luke:
> 
> Leia:
> 
> Darth Vader 7am-8:30am/8:35am-8:55am/9am-9:20am/9:25am-9:45am/9:50am-10:10am/10:15am-10:35am/10:40am-12:40pm
> 
> Darth Maul 9am-7:40pm continuosly
> 
> Boba Fett 12:35pm-12:55pm
> 
> Jango Fett 12:10pm-12:30pm
> 
> Queen Amidala 8:15am-8:55am/9am-9:35am/9:40am-10:15am/10:20am-10:55am/
> 
> ROAMING CHARACTERS
> 
> *Backlot Area*
> 
> Aurra Sing 12:50pm-1:20pm,
> 
> Zam Wessell 12:20pm-12:50pm
> 
> Gamorrean Guard: 9:30am-9:50am/10:20am-10:40am/
> 
> Tusken Raiders 9am-9:20am/9:50am-10:10am/
> 
> Stormtroopers 12:20pm-12:50pm
> 
> *Roaming on Streets of America*
> 
> Jawas 8:30am-8:50am/9:20am-9:40am/10:10am-10:30am/
> 
> Clone Troopers roaming Streets of America 12:10pm-12:30pm
> 
> *Roaming Around Star Tours*
> 
> Cantina Band: 12:10pm-12:30pm



DO keep in mind that for the rotating meets you need to get in line about 30 minutes before the character that you wants is scheduled to come out.


----------



## jennab113

There are umbrellas over the DPP parade area! Also, during the parade is a fantastic time to meet Amidala. Her line is super short right now. 

I just hopped over from starting the 24 hour day at MK to go to the Jason Fry signing. I'll head to Darth's Mall to check on At At shirts in a minute.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> There are umbrellas over the DPP parade area! Also, during the parade is a fantastic time to meet Amidala. Her line is super short right now.
> 
> I just hopped over from starting the 24 hour day at MK to go to the Jason Fry signing. I'll head to Darth's Mall to check on At At shirts in a minute.


this is GREAT to hear!!


----------



## jillmc40

Chewie was at rebel hangar last night and ds6 was picked to be in the motorcade. It's his bday!!  Awesome trip so far. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Probably the same one @yulilin3 received, I just completed a survey that started like this:

 

I included LOTS of detail on the VIP guides (even though I filled something out about them at guest relations) and others things.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

now I wish we had gotten the glow cubes!!!!   Wish we could be there with you all right now!


----------



## missastrocat

hultrain said:


> So, I think I read someone said the Jawas were not trading at RH when they were there--is this true across the board?  I have some trinkets to try to trade with them.  If they don't trade at RH, where do they usually hang out where I can trade with them?


There were three Jawas at RH this past Monday night.  Two were trading, one with only little kids, one with everyone.  We traded glow sticks and a shiny star necklace for a Disney eco pin and a clear flat marble.  haha.  It was more fun just seeing what we would get, and hoped they would trade what we gave them with kids who would love a package of glow stick bracelets.  One was there just for pictures.  We had to directly ask each if they would trade.. only one would trade.


----------



## Metz172

jennab113 said:


> There are umbrellas over the DPP parade area!



Yay!!!! Can someone post a pic?


----------



## yulilin3

now we know for sure: Queen Amidala, Darth Maul and Darth Vader meet during the parade.


----------



## yulilin3

Metz172 said:


> Yay!!!! Can someone post a pic?


I can get a pic tomorrow


----------



## yulilin3

pretty awesome pic from todays parade...I spy @The Sunrise Student and Mr. Sunshine holding the flags in the back


----------



## gwenlep

Ninja Mom said:


> OMG!!! I Finally caught up to the thread... Here are my impressions of weekend one:
> First I'd like to say it was great meeting everyone I encountered from this thread.
> 
> I love you all but I want to send a special shout out to the coolest dude of all: Jonathan!!  I got to enjoy the Fireworks on Sunday with him and his family.
> 
> *Weather:* The sun is brutal when it's out so definitely bring one of those shorty totes umbrellas. I had one and I saw a number of people strolling around the park or waiting in Character lines using one.
> 
> *Lockers:* Consider renting one. I loved having the option to stash my purchases and back pack in them as needed. The large size is quite roomy (sorry I don't have dimensions).
> 
> *Say Hi:* Don't be afraid to say hi! to other Dis-ers you recognize from this thread. It puts a smile on everyone's faces when you connect at this event.
> 
> *Rebel Hanger:* I did it twice so I'm sure that it was nice, in fact it was awesome. The food was good and the character interactions were really fun. You can buy the glow cubes separately. I got all 3 at once.
> 
> *Character interactions: *Don't be afraid to talk to the characters. Compliment the Modal Nodes on their "Galactic Grammy Nomination" for their one song. Tell Darth Maul that he better behave because you have his mother on speed dial on your cell phone and you're about to call her and give her the run down on his antics. Ask if Chewbacca has applied his Frontline Flea and Tick prevention. Make stuff up like that. They LOVE it when you interact with them. Also be aware that the characters are IN CHARACTER. I was chasing Aurra Sing around trying to get her picture (She roams) She was ignoring me and stalking away. I finally got her to turn around and pose when I said "Even though I'm Rebel Scum I'd love to get your picture".
> 
> *Make a list or a plan of things that you want to do:* I forgot to go to the theater and see the Star Wars content. I had it on my plan but I forgot to check to make sure that I was hitting all my must do's.
> 
> *Sci Fi breakfast:* Definitely bring your best camera and make sure you know how to turn on your flash. Your pictures will be a blurry mess if you don't use the flash on your camera... even if you are using the movie screen to help to light the characters. Also you can order one entree and ask for parts of another entree. I had the shrimp and cheesy grits and asked for some of the bacon from the other entree on the side. Nom, nom, nom!!!
> 
> *Annual Pass Posters:* I picked up one each day to give away to random people. You should have seen the looks on their faces. Spread that pixie dust!
> 
> *Compliment people on their outfits:* If you see a t-shirt or a costume you think is cool let them know. It brings a huge smile to their faces.
> 
> That's all I can think of for now. I'd like to wish the rest of the SWW 2015 garrison the best of luck. May the force be with you!
> 
> ~NM


----------



## jennab113

No At At shirts or Ahsoka Lives. I was told they won't have them here, but they should restock online soon.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> No At At shirts or Ahsoka Lives. I was told they won't have them here, but they should restock online soon.


 super sad...
thanks for checking


----------



## yulilin3

Festival of Fantasy Parade on the live stream starting soon:
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ream-main-street-u-s-a-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## drlaurafsu

Parade is done...omg was it hot!


----------



## CAS239

AP posters for each week





Best costumes I saw in the park. Wish I could've got a pic of the front


----------



## yulilin3

drlaurafsu said:


> Parade is done...omg was it hot!


Dangerously hot. Please be safe


----------



## jennab113

Metz172 said:


> Yay!!!! Can someone post a pic?


here you go - there were at least two maybe three. I was already walking by when I realized they were there. And The Force Awakens trailer was on the stage screen distracting me


----------



## jennab113

Oops, I forgot to get the AP poster today. Hopefully I can get one tomorrow.


----------



## Xenuprime

CarolinaBlue said:


> Got the steins, light saber shirt, Force Awakens shirt, Yoda poster (DVC), Boba poster (AP). Great day so far!  Oops! Also got death star and falcon glow cubes.


 
Do you happen to remember how much the glow cubes are by themselves?


----------



## Metz172

jennab113 said:


> here you go - there were at least two maybe three. I was already walking by when I realized they were there. And The Force Awakens trailer was on the stage screen distracting me


Thank you so much!


----------



## CarolinaBlue

Just passed by Warwick and his family! We were exiting TSMM and they were coming in.


----------



## tchrrx

We have APs, DVC membership, and Disney Visa.   What Star Wars perks are there with these?  Someone told me to stop by the DVC booth for a mini poster, but they're listed in a previous post as an AP poster.  I don't want to miss out on anything wonderful.  . Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

tchrrx said:


> We have APs, DVC membership, and Disney Visa.   What Star Wars perks are there with these?  Someone told me to stop by the DVC booth for a mini poster, but they're listed in a previous post as an AP poster.  I don't want to miss out on anything wonderful.  . Thanks!


the posters are for AP and DVC. With your AP you can also get 10% on almost all of the merchandise inside Darth's Mall


----------



## Xenuprime

yulilin3 said:


> the posters are for AP and DVC. With your AP you can also get 10% on almost all of the merchandise inside Darth's Mall


 
Do you know what AP holders need to present to get the poster? Will they scan my magic band or do I need the discount card and ID?


----------



## tchrrx

Great!  Where do I pick up the AP poster at?  Are the posters one per family or per person?  DD is a DVC member, but I don't think we ever got a card for her since she was so young when we joined.


----------



## jbc18

tchrrx said:


> Great!  Where do I pick up the AP poster at?  Are the posters one per family or per person?  DD is a DVC member, but I don't think we ever got a card for her since she was so young when we joined.



Posters are located just to the right of TSM, and they are one per passholder.


----------



## yulilin3

tchrrx said:


> Great!  Where do I pick up the AP poster at?  Are the posters one per family or per person?  DD is a DVC member, but I don't think we ever got a card for her since she was so young when we joined.


AP poster pick up is next to One Man's Dream. They have them until around 2pm, some days they go a bit longer. Just make sure to pick it up before 1pm to make sure. You can also pick up the same poster at the DVC's booths around the park. One per AP with valid ID. make sure you have your yellow cards from the AP or the AP slider or the actual ap card. They CANNOT scan your magic band


----------



## Brandiwlf

Quick update while we're waiting at jta, thank you thank you thank you for this thread!!!!!! Having the best day so far! Were first in line at the tapstiles, dh did the chewie run so got a great spot while we signed up, went to Darth mall, sci fi breakfast, great last minute spot for the parade, rode star tours, saw Muppets, now doing jta!!!!


----------



## mamadragona

Just dropped my rebels FP today for 4.  Lunch taking a while at Sana'a.  But oh so worth it.


----------



## Brandiwlf

Also I was going to ask if it was the sunrise student holding the flags in the parade?? Looked great!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> Just dropped my rebels FP today for 4.  Lunch taking a while at Sana'a.  But oh so worth it.


please tell me you got the bread service!! it's soooo good


----------



## mickeywdw1971

Hi

This Thread is great, thanks for all the useful information!!!

I was wondering if anyone knows how long the line/wait time is currently for Darth's Mall?

Thank You!


----------



## yulilin3

mickeywdw1971 said:


> Hi
> 
> This Thread is great, thanks for all the useful information!!!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows how long the line/wait time is currently for Darth's Mall?
> 
> Thank You!


 once the rush of weekend one dies down the line can get as long as 30 minutes but that's it. Best time first thing in the morning or in the early evening before 7:30pm


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Has anyone found the Boba Fett steins anywhere other than Darth Mall?  I am going tomorrow.  We were there last weekend but they were sold out.

Also I have read the glow cubes are $4 each if purchased without a drink.  I did have a RH reservation last weekend and they would not let me purchase glow cube separately, so it may depend on who and where you ask.


----------



## mickeywdw1971

yulilin3 said:


> once the rush of weekend one dies down the line can get as long as 30 minutes but that's it. Best time first thing in the morning or in the early evening before 7:30pm


Thanks!


----------



## Krazach

For those coming to MK they already have people parking in the grass at various locations just FYI.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

stasijane said:


> I got my Stein, my poster, and my lightsaber skirt. I am a happy camper!



Hi, are you referring to the Her Universe lightsabre skirt?  Did she have a lot left?  I've been wanting on of those as soon as I saw the pics, but of course it is sold out on her site.  Did you get the matching shirt too?  How is the fit?  Does it run true to size?  I've read that her items run small...

Thanks!

P.S.  Please post a pic if you can!


----------



## HCinKC

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Also I have read the glow cubes are $4 each if purchased without a drink.  I did have a RH reservation last weekend and they would not let me purchase glow cube separately, so it may depend on who and where you ask.


I'm not sure if a drink purchase is required, but we were able to add an xwing to our son's limeade for $5.50. That was at RH. I didn't see any of the other glow cubes there, only the xwing clip on.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Hi, are you referring to the Her Universe lightsabre skirt?  Did she have a lot left?  I've been wanting on of those as soon as I saw the pics, but of course it is sold out on her site.  Did you get the matching shirt too?  How is the fit?  Does it run true to size?  I've read that her items run small...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.S.  Please post a pic if you can!


I have the shirt and would say it definitely runs small. I normally wear small or medium, and I found the large lightsaber HU shirt most comfortable -- and not loose at all.


----------



## Krazach

yulilin3 said:


> pretty awesome pic from todays parade...I spy @The Sunrise Student and Mr. Sunshine holding the flags in the back



This was a completely unexpected bonus for holding the banners.  I'm so happy even though I'm almost not visible behind Silas.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Has anyone found the Boba Fett steins anywhere other than Darth Mall?  I am going tomorrow.  We were there last weekend but they were sold out.
> 
> Also I have read the glow cubes are $4 each if purchased without a drink.  I did have a RH reservation last weekend and they would not let me purchase glow cube separately, so it may depend on who and where you ask.


they were supposed to have them at QS restaurants last weekend. 
Last weekend the only places that were found was Darth's Mall and Pete's something or other...it's a slushie stand between Min and Bill's and H&V


----------



## drlaurafsu

It was pretty long for wattos. Could walk in the x wing about 30 min ago

Getting a little dehydrated. Head is starting to hurt a little. Trying to rehydrate and relax a bit at Indy. 

Parade was brutally hot. Working on our characters today. Have half the Jedi council, chewie, m&m, zam, maul. Will try to do a couple more before our rebel hanger ressies at 4:50 along with rock n rollercoaster and star tours.

Clone troopers and jawas were out around darths mall. Between wattos and xwing. Jawas were trading.

Lots of people walking with bobs steins. Plenty of Dooneys. 

That's all I can think of right now


----------



## yulilin3

Krazach said:


> This was a completely unexpected bonus for holding the banners.  I'm so happy even though I'm almost not visible behind Silas.


Mr. Sunshine came out of lurkdom?!?!?


----------



## yulilin3

drlaurafsu said:


> It was pretty long for wattos. Could walk in the x wing about 30 min ago
> 
> Getting a little dehydrated. Head is starting to hurt a little. Trying to rehydrate and relax a bit at Indy.
> 
> Parade was brutally hot. Working on our characters today. Have half the Jedi council, chewie, m&m, zam, maul. Will try to do a couple more before our rebel hanger ressies at 4:50 along with rock n rollercoaster and star tours.
> 
> Clone troopers and jawas were out around darths mall. Between wattos and xwing. Jawas were trading.
> 
> Lots of people walking with bobs steins. Plenty of Dooneys.
> 
> That's all I can think of right now


put some ice directly on your wrists and take a bit of powerade


----------



## mamadragona

yulilin3 said:


> please tell me you got the bread service!! it's soooo good


I didn't, just because I'm on the dining plan, but I got a meal that came with naan.  The cook went all the way to Jambo house just to get stuff to make my kids' allergy meals, and my server, Pedro was awesome with my kids while we were waiting.

However, on the cruise you have dedicated wait staff and can basically get whatever you want.  My kids are have some difficulty adjusting back to "real life.". Lol.  #fwp


----------



## mamadragona

I forgot to tell the mom that had a kid in the parade to be especially careful about hydration.  It is way hotter than last week, we were awesome at hydration, but basically has to go to the Frozen Sing along to reset.


----------



## HCinKC

Ugh, I am trying not to get frustrated yet, but I am not happy with the first response to my inability to get the free dinner download. I sent an email since I don't get very good phone reception near the computer. The response was that a free download is not included. I responded that the CM told me it is and everyone I know is getting it. I said I know breakfast doesn't have it but dinner does. Hopefully, they correct it or give me a code for just one download. For the price of dinner, I am going to be super upset if they don't honor it since no one used our camera. If they respond that way again, I will be calling. Just wondering if anyone else has had trouble with the free download?


----------



## drlaurafsu

CAS239 said:


> Best costumes I saw in the park. Wish I could've got a pic of the front



They are on the VIP tour. We saw them first thing this morning.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I have the shirt and would say it definitely runs small. I normally wear small or medium, and I found the large lightsaber HU shirt most comfortable -- and not loose at all.



Thanks!  I still hope she has some items left by the time I get there for Weekend V!


----------



## drlaurafsu

mamadragona said:


> I forgot to tell the mom that had a kid in the parade to be especially careful about hydration.  It is way hotter than last week, we were awesome at hydration, but basically has to go to the Frozen Sing along to reset.



Ironically ds is probably better than I am. He wears a camelbak (and I made him keep it on during the parade).


----------



## CAS239

I was also wondering about the ice cubes as well. Want to pick up a few. I'll have to check Darths mall and near H&V. Are theses the only two locations?

And I take it you can get them with or without a drink?


----------



## mamadragona

drlaurafsu said:


> Ironically ds is probably better than I am. He wears a camelbak (and I made him keep it on during the parade).


Glad to hear it went well!

On my way now!  Eta 2:30 ish.


----------



## CAS239

Also, does anyone have a link to a list of all the items for sale and prices in Darths mall? I had found one a year or two ago when I went ahead of time, but haven't seen anything for this year


----------



## HCinKC

CAS239 said:


> I was also wondering about the ice cubes as well. Want to pick up a few. I'll have to check Darths mall and near H&V. Are theses the only two locations?
> 
> And I take it you can get them with or without a drink?


There was a stand near the speeder bike/SciFi and one near Indy/50s PT. IIRC, they had Death Stars and Millennium Falcons. The X-Wing is only at RH. Not sure if you have to buy a drink, but all of the places had non-alcholic options.



CAS239 said:


> Also, does anyone have a link to a list of all the items for sale and prices in Darths mall? I had found one a year or two ago when I went ahead of time, but haven't seen anything for this year


Are you wondering about anything specific? I can look at the prices for what we bought.


----------



## williamscm3

Great first half of the day so far! Ate breakfast at Sci Fi, met Darth Maul, got the Boba Fett stein with glow cubes, watched @The Sunrise Student carry the flag in the parade, and rode Star Tours many times We are taking a break at the resort at the moment but will be back for our Rebel Hangar ADR, more M&G's and the dessert party! Hopefully meeting  once we return!


----------



## Cluelyss

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I have the shirt and would say it definitely runs small. I normally wear small or medium, and I found the large lightsaber HU shirt most comfortable -- and not loose at all.


I have the light saber shirt as well, and second the fit. I normally wear a medium and read they run small, so ordered an XL (because the large was sold out and I reeeeeally wanted it!). Though it's a bit loose, the XL fits fine. Definitely size up.


----------



## yulilin3

You have to buy a drink to be able to get a glow cube. At all the outdoor bar locations you can get Millennium Falcon or DEath Star and inside Rebel Hangar is the only place to find the X Wing glow cube.


----------



## CAS239

HCinKC said:


> There was a stand near the speeder bike/SciFi and one near Indy/50s PT. IIRC, they had Death Stars and Millennium Falcons. The X-Wing is only at RH. Not sure if you have to buy a drink, but all of the places had non-alcholic options.
> 
> 
> Are you wondering about anything specific? I can look at the prices for what we bought.




Sweet thanks! I'll check those spots out.

And nothing specific. Maybe mainly the pins or some of the cheaper options under $50


----------



## cinder-ellah

HCinKC said:


> Ugh, I am trying not to get frustrated yet, but I am not happy with the first response to my inability to get the free dinner download. I sent an email since I don't get very good phone reception near the computer. The response was that a free download is not included. I responded that the CM told me it is and everyone I know is getting it. I said I know breakfast doesn't have it but dinner does. Hopefully, they correct it or give me a code for just one download. For the price of dinner, I am going to be super upset if they don't honor it since no one used our camera. If they respond that way again, I will be calling. Just wondering if anyone else has had trouble with the free download?


Just curious, what was this for ?
Sorry for your frustration.


----------



## HCinKC

cinder-ellah said:


> Just curious, what was this for ?
> Sorry for your frustration.


Jedi Mickey dinner comes with a free download of the photo with Jedi Mickey. Mine isn't working though. It wants me to pay $14.95. I didn't realize they didn't use my camera until it was too late, so I am relying on the photopass photo. Hopefully, it gets resolved!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

hotter than last weekend - YIKES!!!!

Keep drinking water and / or sucking on ice!  Remember all CS places will give you free cups of ice water.  Best IMO to get all ice  - as in filled to the top and then add the water - the ice melts fairly quickly.

For the person who was looking for a Boba Fett Stein the place we found them last weekend was Peevy's cocktails a smallish drink place set up between Bill and Mins (the boat) and H&V.


----------



## yulilin3

HOW IS IT LOOKING:
*Blister Pack*

Ahsoka 12:50-1:30pm/2:10pm-2:50pm

Assaj 12:10pm-12:50pm/1:30pm-2:10pm/4:05pm-4:55pm/

Cody 12:50pm-1:10pm/2:10pm-2:30pm/

Rex 1:10pm-1:30pm/2:30pm-2:50pm/

*Jedi Council *

Anakin 9-9:30am/10:05am-10:45am/11:40am-12:20pm/1:45pm-2:30pm/

Shaak Tii 9:30-10:05am/1:15pm-1:45pm/2:35pm-3:05pm/

Mace Windu 12:20-12:55pm/2:15pm-2:55pm/

Kit Fisto 2:55pm-3:15pm/

Chewie and Ewoks: 8am continuous 20 min meet with 5 minute break until 9:45am/*12:15-12:35pm* *12:40pm-1pm* *Chewie only*/

 Chewie and Ewok  1:05pm continuous 20 min meet with 5 min break until

Chipwoks 8-10:20am/11:45am-12:05pm/12:10pm-12:30pm/12:35pm-12:55pm/1:50pm-2:10pm/ 2:15pm-2:35pm/

Jedi Mickey +Minnie Leia 8am-9am/9:40am-10:20am/11:40am-12pm/12:40pm-1pm/1:20pm-2pm/2:40-3pm/

Darth Goofy +Stormtrooper Donald 9am-9:40am/10:20am-10:40am/12pm-12:40pm/1pm-1:20pm/2pm-2:40pm/3pm-

Luke: 4:15pm-4:50pm/5:20pm-

Leia:4:50pm-5:20pm/

Darth Vader 7am-continuous meet, 20 min sets with a 5 minute break all day until 7:50pm

Darth Maul 9am-7:40pm continuous meet, 20 min. sets with 5 minute break all day until  7:40pm

Boba Fett 12:35pm-12:55pm/1:25pm-1:45pm/2:15-2:35pm/3:05pm-3:25pm/

Jango Fett 12:10pm-12:30pm/1pm-1:20pm/1:50pm-2:10pm/2:40pm-3pm/3:30pm-3:50pm/

Queen Amidala 8:15am-8:55am/9am-9:35am/9:40am-10:15am/10:20am-10:55am/11am-11:35am/11:40am-12:15pm/1:15pm-1:50pm/1:55pm-2:30pm/

ROAMING CHARACTERS

*Backlot Area*

Aurra Sing 12:50pm-1:20pm, 1:50pm-2:20pm/

Zam Wessell 12:20pm-12:50pm/1:20pm-1:50pm/3:15pm-3:40pm/

Gamorrean Guard: 9:30am-9:50am/10:20am-10:40am/11:10am-11:30am/12pm-12:20pm/12:50pm-1:10pm/2:35pm-2:55pm/

Tusken Raiders 9am-9:20am/9:50am-10:10am/12:20pm-12:40pm/2:10pm-2:30pm/

Stormtroopers 12:20pm-12:50pm/ 1:10pm-1:50pm/2pm-2:40pm/

*Roaming on Streets of America*

Jawas 8:30am-8:50am/9:20am-9:40am/10:10am-10:30am/11am-11:20am/12:40pm-1pm/1:30pm-1:50pm/

Clone Troopers roaming Streets of America 12:10pm-12:30pm/12:35-12:55pm/1:00pm-1:20pm/1:50pm-2:10pm/2:15pm-2:35pm/

*Roaming Around Star Tours*

Cantina Band: 12:10pm-12:30pm/ 1:05pm-1:25pm/ 2pm-2:20pm/


----------



## yulilin3

right now guys:
Mostly cloudy91°RealFeel® 107°


----------



## cinder-ellah

HCinKC said:


> Jedi Mickey dinner comes with a free download of the photo with Jedi Mickey. Mine isn't working though. It wants me to pay $14.95. I didn't realize they didn't use my camera until it was too late, so I am relying on the photopass photo. Hopefully, it gets resolved!


Sending some Pixie Dust your way & hopefully the PhotoPass fairies can help.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> right now guys:
> Mostly cloudy91°RealFeel® 107°


Ugh ......  I thought it was HOT last weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

people grabbing spots for the parade near the entrance of MK. I hope they know that the parade won't come this way until 3:20pm
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ream-main-street-u-s-a-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## The Sunrise Student

pookadoo77 said:


> Thanks for the report Sunrise! For kids, did the parade viewing and dessert party seem really crowded/packed? Did they seem able to see? Making sure it will be ok for my son that has anxiety. Thanks SO much! Beautiful parade pic!!


 Viewing area for the kids seemed pretty good,  however I hear they moved it to face the main street more.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hey Gang, I am soooooooo  far behind on the posts... BUT IF YOU ARE AT THE 24 HOUR MK event we are hanging at MK till our mine train FP at 11:30, we hope.  If you're there too and see me in a blue and black maxi dress be sure to say hi! We will be at DHS tomorrow and most of Sunday.


----------



## yulilin3

so, list of things to find out tomorrow:
location and picture of the magic shots
Get the ap poster and try and find some steins for DISsers
Take detailed pictures of the parade viewing and dessert/fireworks location for PP
Autograph session end times for everyone


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> pretty awesome pic from todays parade...I spy @The Sunrise Student and Mr. Sunshine holding the flags in the back



This was super exciting and Vanessa was so sweet,  she was worried about blocking me so she ducked my poor fiancé wasn't as lucky but you can see the top of his head.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

williamscm3 said:


> Great first half of the day so far! Ate breakfast at Sci Fi, met Darth Maul, got the Boba Fett stein with glow cubes, watched @The Sunrise Student carry the flag in the parade, and rode Star Tours many times We are taking a break at the resort at the moment but will be back for our Rebel Hangar ADR, more M&G's and the dessert party! Hopefully meeting  once we return!


----------



## Delilah1310

Has anyone done the sign ups for Padawan Mind Challenge? 
Curious to know how big of demand there was for that line at rope drop, and how quickly the slots fill up.
Also curious to know about how many kiddos they sign up for each show.

We plan to go there asap on our day (weekend IV) but I haven't heard any reports from people who have done it yet.

thanks so much!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

williamscm3 said:


> Great first half of the day so far! Ate breakfast at Sci Fi, met Darth Maul, got the Boba Fett stein with glow cubes, watched @The Sunrise Student carry the flag in the parade, and rode Star Tours many times We are taking a break at the resort at the moment but will be back for our Rebel Hangar ADR, more M&G's and the dessert party! Hopefully meeting  once we return!


 
How were the lines for Star Tours?


----------



## CheshireCrazy

I'm really hoping there's still Fett steins for next weekend. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> so, list of things to find out tomorrow:
> location and picture of the magic shots



Do you mean you want to do these, or get sample pics?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Do you mean you want to do these, or get sample pics?


I'll check the locations and what they are. I've seen them do the one where you fight with Vader and where you Force Push the stormtroopers


----------



## yulilin3

because I'm bored and I have awesome friends that will do crazy stuff, @The Sunrise Student and Mr. Sunshine will wave at us once they get to MK.She's wearing a black and blue maxi dress and fiancee has a 501st black polo.
I'll let you know when they are almost there
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ream-main-street-u-s-a-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I'll check the locations and what they are. I've seen them do the one where you fight with Vader and where you Force Push the stormtroopers


Ok cool. That's the one we did. To the right of the bounty hunter meet area, red background. Photographer was great - did a bunch of variations for us. DD alone, DS alone, all of us together. Both for the Vader and the force push one. It was VERY quiet in that spot when we were there.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ok cool. That's the one we did. To the right of the bounty hunter meet area, red background. Photographer was great - did a bunch of variations for us. DD alone, DS alone, all of us together. Both for the Vader and the force push one. It was VERY quiet in that spot when we were there.


I saw it last week but forgot to get a picture for the DISsers


----------



## dkfajr1

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Has anyone found the Boba Fett steins anywhere other than Darth Mall?  I am going tomorrow.  We were there last weekend but they were sold out.
> 
> Also I have read the glow cubes are $4 each if purchased without a drink.  I did have a RH reservation last weekend and they would not let me purchase glow cube separately, so it may depend on who and where you ask.




Got our steins this morning at peavys.  They had a lot of them


----------



## Felipe4

I'm sure the thread will get to 1,000 pages by the time I get back from San Diego on Monday! (Leaving in 10 minutes!) Have fun weekend IIs!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student is at bag check right now..lets all wave...I'm so bored
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ream-main-street-u-s-a-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> The Sunrise Student is at bag check right now..lets all wave...I'm so bored
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ream-main-street-u-s-a-at-magic-kingdom-park/



There they are now.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm so glad my friends get and embrace my weirdness


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> Sabine and Ezra appear in the PMC at 4:25pm. They go in and take about a 30 minute break. So I think they come to the Hangar around 5:30 to 6pm



This is a great example of the invaluable advice on this thread.  I had an early reservation to avoid waits, but now I know I need it a little later if I want to see Sabine and Ezra.  I hadn't even considered their participation in PMC.  Thanks!


----------



## dkfajr1

I am sure this has been answered but for the life of me I can't find it. Please bear with me. 
Do they do autographs at
The Jedi Mickey dinner or is it a card? Or nothing?


----------



## dkfajr1

Also. Do the DVC kiosks have the posters still for the day? I forgot to grab them there or at the AP place this morning. I'm sure they are out for AP for the day.  DH was stung by a wasp so we had to come back to the resort for a bit and are heading back later for our dinner


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> This is a great example of the invaluable advice on this thread.  I had an early reservation to avoid waits, but now I know I need it a little later if I want to see Sabine and Ezra.  I hadn't even considered their participation in PMC.  Thanks!


we are trying to time it out too. We have a 4:25 for tomorrow and will eat veeeeeeery sloooooowly to see if we meet them. My daughter will be wearing her costume again tomorrow 



dkfajr1 said:


> I am sure this has been answered but for the life of me I can't find it. Please bear with me.
> Do they do autographs at
> The Jedi Mickey dinner or is it a card? Or nothing?


It's one card. On one side it says Jedi Mickey's Dinner
and the other the signature of all the character. Their generic one, not Jedi Mickey but just Mickey. All in one card


----------



## yulilin3

dkfajr1 said:


> Also. Do the DVC kiosks have the posters still for the day? I forgot to grab them there or at the AP place this morning. I'm sure they are out for AP for the day.  DH was stung by a wasp so we had to come back to the resort for a bit and are heading back later for our dinner


no idea. But you can always ask


----------



## dkfajr1

Thanks! That's what I was thinking but couldn't remember. 

I'll swing by and check. If not. I'll just go tomorrow to pick them up.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Delilah1310 said:


> Has anyone done the sign ups for Padawan Mind Challenge?
> Curious to know how big of demand there was for that line at rope drop, and how quickly the slots fill up.
> Also curious to know about how many kiddos they sign up for each show.
> 
> We plan to go there asap on our day (weekend IV) but I haven't heard any reports from people who have done it yet.
> 
> thanks so much!


I am interested in knowing this as well.


----------



## drlaurafsu

We were there at 330 & they still had the posters


----------



## drlaurafsu

Asoka is helping with jta right now


----------



## Delilah1310

drlaurafsu said:


> Asoka is helping with jta right now



how adorable!! 
hope someone is getting some pics!


----------



## lovethattink

Wearing my glow in the dark shirt and lightsaber skirt. If I glow by you tonight be sure to say hi. We have Rebel Lounge for tonight.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Headed into rebel hanger in a little while. If anyone sees us, please stop and say hi.


----------



## lovethattink

Delilah1310 said:


> Has anyone done the sign ups for Padawan Mind Challenge?
> Curious to know how big of demand there was for that line at rope drop, and how quickly the slots fill up.
> Also curious to know about how many kiddos they sign up for each show.
> 
> We plan to go there asap on our day (weekend IV) but I haven't heard any reports from people who have done it yet.
> 
> thanks so much!





luvallprincesses said:


> I am interested in knowing this as well.



We didn't sign up, but my son's friend did. He made a dash there like people do JTA. His mom told us to go straight there because it fills up fast.


----------



## boiledpeanut

CAS239 said:


> AP posters for each week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best costumes I saw in the park. Wish I could've got a pic of the front


I saw them too in the rebels show. She had put a cool cloth on his head to cool him down. They were amazing!


----------



## loribird

Brandiwlf said:


> Quick update while we're waiting at jta, thank you thank you thank you for this thread!!!!!! Having the best day so far! Were first in line at the tapstiles, dh did the chewie run so got a great spot while we signed up, went to Darth mall, sci fi breakfast, great last minute spot for the parade, rode star tours, saw Muppets, now doing jta!!!!


 
If you don't mind me asking, what time did you arrive to be first at the tapstiles? Did you drive, bus or taxi? TIA!


----------



## drlaurafsu

lovethattink said:


> We didn't sign up, but my son's friend did. He made a dash there like people do JTA. His mom told us to go straight there because it fills up fast.



Where is the sign up? DS is now saying he might want to do it sunday


----------



## yulilin3

drlaurafsu said:


> Where is the sign up? DS is now saying he might want to do it sunday


information desk at ABC Sound Studio


----------



## jane2073

I checked at 9:15 last Saturday and PMC was full.


----------



## drlaurafsu

We drove from pop...got to front at 640ish. Were first at our tapstile. Made chewie run and were second in line.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hey Gang, I am soooooooo  far behind on the posts... BUT IF YOU ARE AT THE 24 HOUR MK event we are hanging at MK till our mine train FP at 11:30, we hope.  If you're there too and see me in a blue and black maxi dress be sure to say hi! We will be at DHS tomorrow and most of Sunday.



I have been watching the live stream off and on today.  Have to get my Disney fix  I'll look for you..hahaha   Have a great time!


----------



## ethanwa

So I have Deluxe Premium Feel the Force with the family tomorrow. What time should we check in. Is 9AM too early or just about right? That gets us reserved seating for _ALL_ shows, correct?

My kids are 7 (girl) and 9 (boy). *What shows are must-see shows, and what should we skip, in everyone's opinions?* I want to make the most of our time.

I need some late-minute tips!

Thanks!

Ethan


----------



## yulilin3

ethanwa said:


> So I have Deluxe Premium Feel the Force with the family tomorrow. What time should we check in. Is 9AM too early or just about right? That gets us reserved seating for _ALL_ shows, correct?
> 
> My kids are 7 (girl) and 9 (boy). *What shows are must-see shows, and what should we skip, in everyone's opinions?* I want to make the most of our time.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ethan


9am is too early , IMHO. The actual area doesn't open until 10am and they've added umbrellas this weekend so it will be a lot better.
Yes, the DPP includes all the shows. Rebels is the most kid oriented, but all of them have a lot of talking with the guest about their experiences. My Short Story is fun as well, much less about SW and more about Davis's career. You only know how long the kids can tolerate sitting down in one spot. SotS has the awesome pre show, I wouldn't miss that


----------



## RedM94

ethanwa said:


> So I have Deluxe Premium Feel the Force with the family tomorrow. What time should we check in. Is 9AM too early or just about right? That gets us reserved seating for _ALL_ shows, correct?
> 
> My kids are 7 (girl) and 9 (boy). *What shows are must-see shows, and what should we skip, in everyone's opinions?* I want to make the most of our time.
> 
> I need some late-minute tips!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ethan



@ethanwa

Just my opinion, if you have not been to them in the past, they are all must see shows.  Have a great time!!


----------



## ethanwa

RedM94 said:


> @ethanwa
> 
> Just my opinion, if you have not been to them in the past, they are all must see shows.  Have a great time!!



Although I would normally agree, with two young kids on a hot day that's probably not possible. That is why I must pick and choose.


----------



## yulilin3

ethanwa said:


> Although I would normally agree, with two young kids on a hot day that's probably not possible. That is why I must pick and choose.


maybe watch a couple of minutes of each show on youtube and then you can decide


----------



## ethanwa

How early should we arrive at the shows, considering we have "reserved seating"?

And what time is check-in for the dessert party? I don't see it on Disney's site.


----------



## jthornton94

Is it still advised to take a taxi from the onsite properties.  We don't want to drive as we both want to enjoy the dessert )


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> @Gianfootography  awesome pic!! Please let us know what time you arrived for Warwick's autograph and what session you got? Have fun and stay hydrated


I got to DHS around 11p.m. I was 4th or 5th in line. I got the 1p.m. session. It was weird being in a tiny room but I got some epic photos and his autograph on my photo was hilarious. Only problem is that there are no early morning autograph sessions like in previous years (9:45am) and I had a Fastpass for the Rebels show at the same time as Warwick's autograph. If the shows were at Premier Theater I might have been able to make it in time. So I ended up forfeiting the Rebels show.


----------



## RedM94

ethanwa said:


> Although I would normally agree, with two young kids on a hot day that's probably not possible. That is why I must pick and choose.



@ethanwa @yulilin3 

Excellent point about your children's age.  I didn't consider that.  At 9 years old, my son loved the shows.  At 7 years old, had we done SWW, he would have never sat through them.


----------



## Teamanderson

drlaurafsu said:


> We drove from pop...got to front at 640ish. Were first at our tapstile. Made chewie run and were second in line.


Is it easy to find a parking spot at HS? We will be staying at POP on weekend IV. Assuming the buses won't be running at 6:30 so we might drive there.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Yes...there was plenty of parking this morning. We are about 4-5 rows out.


----------



## hiroMYhero

.


Teamanderson said:


> Is it easy to find a parking spot at HS? We will be staying at POP on weekend IV. Assuming the buses won't be running at 6:30 so we might drive there.


At 6:30a, it will be easy to find a spot. You'll be parking in the area reserved for CMs and you don't need to take a tram to the Entrance - walking distance.


----------



## ophkw

We weren't allowed into the Deluxe Premium area until 10:15.   We got our badges at 10:00 and they told us to come back.    They did add umbrellas but if you want front row you are in the sun.  After a zillion trips I finally broke down and bought one of those mister fans because we were so hot.  We had a small umbrella and used that while we waited and it really helped.   Still a wonderful experience and worth every penny.


----------



## williamscm3

jtowntoflorida said:


> How were the lines for Star Tours?



Not bad...I think at one point around 10 or so it was up to 45 minutes. But every other time we walked by it said 20 minutes but was really like 10


----------



## williamscm3

Met Sabine and Ezra around 5:45 tonight at Rebel Hangar! They were super nice and interacted with my son a lot!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

williamscm3 said:


> Not bad...I think at one point around 10 or so it was up to 45 minutes. But every other time we walked by it said 20 minutes but was really like 10



Excellent!  Exactly what I wanted to hear.


----------



## delmar411

Gianfootography said:


> I got to DHS around 11p.m. I was 4th or 5th in line. I got the 1p.m. session. It was weird being in a tiny room but I got some epic photos and his autograph on my photo was hilarious. Only problem is that there are no early morning autograph sessions like in previous years (9:45am) and I had a Fastpass for the Rebels show at the same time as Warwick's autograph. If the shows were at Premier Theater I might have been able to make it in time. So I ended up forfeiting the Rebels show.



I want to see the pic you did! Mine was horrible but I went into DH's meeting with Silas and reminded him to make the video for the boys which was awesome. I uploaded it to instagram, Im twochickstwopumpkins on there. (Im Mary from this morning.  )

http://instagram.com/p/2_uelRHi2r/


----------



## delmar411

As for the posters....the CMs I spoke to this morning said they would be there until 4pm or they ran out of the days allotment and said they had a ton of them. 

DVC is only getting the Yoda poster so thats what they still had to offer. So no help being DVC. 

I managed to get 5 posters and had Jason Fry sign one of them. 

Also managed to completed my series 5 SW vinylmation series so wohoo!! To no more pulling blind boxes. 

The steins were at both the Mall and Pevy's but at the mall you had to buy a specialty drink to get it. The least expensive option was the pom lemomade which was still more expensive than Pevy's. We bought 2 more on the way out at Pevy's so we have 2 to spare. DS10 already claimed 1 of the 3 we got today.


----------



## RedM94

delmar411 said:


> I want to see the pic you did! Mine was horrible but I went into DH's meeting with Silas and reminded him to make the video for the boys which was awesome. I uploaded it to instagram, Im twochickstwopumpkins on there. (Im Mary from this morning.  )
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/2_uelRHi2r/



For those of you who are Silas fans and are staying at the Boardwalk.  Keep your eyes open for him.  I am not sure if it was last year, or the year before, we ran into him on the boardwalk.  He really is a down to earth guy.  He was enjoying the atmosphere and just sitting there reading a book.  

We said "hello Silas," and intended not to bother him.  He said hello back and started up a conversation.


----------



## JimBo Fett

CJK said:


> We went to the RH last night (Wednesday) and one of the Jawa traded with people at the table beside us. They traded a whistle for something from the Jawa (I didn't see what). It was a couple at the table, no kids. Hope this helps!


We purchased a "lot" of 25 Disney pins on line for our kids to trade.  Think they'll have any interest in those?


----------



## pookadoo77

If you are in line for autographs , will you not be as fast getting in to do VttM signups first thing? In other words will getting a autograph fastpass in the a.m. slow you down to do the VttM Dash, lol? 
We may do sign ups and let DH arrive around 4:30 for Mayhew autograph. Meet back up in Chewie line hopefully right after.... Sound do able? 
Will I get there early enough if I just take the 1st bus from AoA? DH will be driving our van there super early alone... Or should I look into earlier cabs that have a kid seat for a 4 year old and will hold the other 5 of us. Sorry, a lot of q's I know, just when I thought I had it down, lol. At least I am all caught up on this thread, cant believe I have kept up so far. Not too chatty today...


----------



## lovethattink

Darth's Mall is or of Boba Fett Steins again


----------



## hiroMYhero

JimBo Fett said:


> We purchased a "lot" of 25 Disney pins on line for our kids to trade.  Think they'll have any interest in those?


As long as the pins have the protective backs attached, the Jawas will take them in trade.


----------



## Sonya2489

delmar411 said:


> As for the posters....the CMs I spoke to this morning said they would be there until 4pm or they ran out of the days allotment and said they had a ton of them.
> 
> DVC is only getting the Yoda poster so thats what they still had to offer. So no help being DVC.
> 
> I managed to get 5 posters and had Jason Fry sign one of them.
> 
> Also managed to completed my series 5 SW vinylmation series so wohoo!! To no more pulling blind boxes.
> 
> The steins were at both the Mall and Pevy's but at the mall you had to buy a specialty drink to get it. The least expensive option was the pom lemomade which was still more expensive than Pevy's. We bought 2 more on the way out at Pevy's so we have 2 to spare. DS10 already claimed 1 of the 3 we got today.



How were you able to get all 5? I thought they gave out only one poster per week?
I am going to SWW for the first time next weekend with my 7 year old son and husband, so I'm trying to learn all the tips and tricks lol =)


----------



## lovethattink

Sonya2489 said:


> How were you able to get all 5? I thought they gave out only one poster per week?
> I am going to SWW for the first time next weekend with my 7 year old son and husband, so I'm trying to learn all the tips and tricks lol =)



I think @delmar411 got that many of today's print


----------



## delmar411

Sonya2489 said:


> How were you able to get all 5? I thought they gave out only one poster per week?
> I am going to SWW for the first time next weekend with my 7 year old son and husband, so I'm trying to learn all the tips and tricks lol =)



I got 5 of the same not all 5


----------



## Gianfootography

delmar411 said:


> I want to see the pic you did! Mine was horrible but I went into DH's meeting with Silas and reminded him to make the video for the boys which was awesome. I uploaded it to instagram, Im twochickstwopumpkins on there. (Im Mary from this morning.  )
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/2_uelRHi2r/


I forgot my laptop at the hotel and have no way of getting the pics off my camera without it. I hope to get those photos and whatever I take tomorrow processed and uploaded by Sunday afternoon. I also already broke my Boba Fett Stein by dropping it. Which was not so bad, some of the members of the Cantina Band took the lid and used it as a hat (and I got photos). I am falling asleep at work and wish I could be processing my pictures since I have not Instagrammed today. This event is draining me but I would not have it any other way.


----------



## Sonya2489

I am attending SWW next weekend with my 7 year old son (who has developed a recent interest in star wars over the past year) and my husband. We are pretty much going for our son to experience all that is star wars at Disney lol
We are APs and I have read about this posters and I have looked into character meet and greet times and locations. But there is SOOOOO much information to take in I feel a little overwhelmed! I am trying to get a game plan to follow for the event (we are attending Saturday and Sunday next weekend). ANY and ALL tips/advice will be so very much appreciated!
And btw, we are not concerned with any of the celebrity meet and greets. Our plans will be geared toward our 7 year old =)
I also have read about the Rebel Hangar dining with the Rebel characters and am interested in this. Is this something I need a reservation for and how would I attain one? Or is it a quick service place?
Sorry for all the questions, I am always on top of my Disney info and know my plans before I even know I need Disney plans lol But I am so out of my element with SWW and I want to make it a great experience for my son.


----------



## Sonya2489

delmar411 said:


> I got 5 of the same not all 5



Oh ok! I was a little excited for a minute lol =) thanks!


----------



## CAS239

Just got mine at 7:30 pm at the peeves stand


----------



## mesaboy2

Sonya2489 said:


> I am attending SWW next weekend with my 7 year old son (who has developed a recent interest in star wars over the past year) and my husband. We are pretty much going for our son to experience all that is star wars at Disney lol
> We are APs and I have read about this posters and I have looked into character meet and greet times and locations. But there is SOOOOO much information to take in I feel a little overwhelmed! I am trying to get a game plan to follow for the event (we are attending Saturday and Sunday next weekend). ANY and ALL tips/advice will be so very much appreciated!
> And btw, we are not concerned with any of the celebrity meet and greets. Our plans will be geared toward our 7 year old =)
> I also have read about the Rebel Hangar dining with the Rebel characters and am interested in this. Is this something I need a reservation for and how would I attain one? Or is it a quick service place?
> Sorry for all the questions, I am always on top of my Disney info and know my plans before I even know I need Disney plans lol But I am so out of my element with SWW and I want to make it a great experience for my son.



Pretty much everything offered at SWW is detailed in the first post or two.  I recommend reading it and prioritizing the things in there your family would like.  Once you know those things, we can help you with more specific planning questions.


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> If you are in line for autographs , will you not be as fast getting in to do VttM signups first thing? In other words will getting a autograph fastpass in the a.m. slow you down to do the VttM Dash, lol?
> We may do sign ups and let DH arrive around 4:30 for Mayhew autograph. Meet back up in Chewie line hopefully right after.... Sound do able?
> Will I get there early enough if I just take the 1st bus from AoA? DH will be driving our van there super early alone... Or should I look into earlier cabs that have a kid seat for a 4 year old and will hold the other 5 of us. Sorry, a lot of q's I know, just when I thought I had it down, lol. At least I am all caught up on this thread, cant believe I have kept up so far. Not too chatty today...


No they give out the wristband and fp way before the park opens. No problem doing the Chewie Run, JTA, PMC or VttM sign ups
I wouldn't count on the busses. It's very easy to get to DHS from AoA. Only about a 5 min. drive


----------



## RedM94

@yulilin3 

Please post the link to the live MK / DL camera feeds.  I was watching and then crashed loosing the link. 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

CAS239 said:


> Just got mine at 7:30 pm at the peeves stand


be careful, you're going to spill it


----------



## yulilin3

Not really but it was an all day thing. Hope this helps everyone. Posting a link to this page on the first post
*
Blister Pack*

Ahsoka 12:50-1:30pm/2:10pm-2:50pm/2:55pm-3:35pm/4:25pm-4:55pm/5pm-5:40pm/

Assaj 12:10pm-12:50pm/1:30pm-2:10pm/4:05pm-4:55pm/

Cody 12:50pm-1:10pm/2:10pm-2:30pm/3:25pm-3:45pm/5:40pm-6pm/6:50pm-7:10pm

Rex 1:10pm-1:30pm/2:30pm-2:50pm/3:45pm-4:05pm/6pm-6:20pm/7:10pm-7:30pm

*Jedi Council *

Anakin 9-9:30am/10:05am-10:45am/11:40am-12:20pm/1:45pm-2:30pm/3:05pm-3:50pm/4:20pm-4:55pm/

Shaak Tii 9:30-10:05am/1:15pm-1:45pm/2:35pm-3:05pm/3:30pm-4:05pm/4:50pm-5:25pm/6pm-6:40pm/

Mace Windu 12:20-12:55pm/2:15pm-2:55pm/3:30pm-4:05pm/4:40pm-5:15pm/5:50pm-6:25pm/7pm-7:35pm

Kit Fisto 2:55pm-3:15pm/3:50pm-4:10pm/4:40pm-5pm/5:40pm-6pm/6:40pm-7pm

Chewie and Ewoks: 8am continuous 20 min meet with 5 minute break until 9:45am/*12:15-12:35pm* *12:40pm-1pm* *Chewie only*/

Chewie and Ewok  1:05pm continuous 20 min meet with 5 min break until

Chipwoks 8-10:20am/11:45am-12:05pm/12:10pm-12:30pm/12:35pm-12:55pm/1:50pm-2:10pm/ 2:15pm-2:35pm/2:40pm-3pm/3:05pm-3:25pm/3:30pm-3:50pm

Jedi Mickey +Minnie Leia 8am-9am/9:40am-10:20am/11:40am-12pm/12:40pm-1pm/1:20pm-2pm/2:40-3pm

Darth Goofy +Stormtrooper Donald 9am-9:40am/10:20am-10:40am/12pm-12:40pm/1pm-1:20pm/2pm-2:40pm/3:20pm-3:40pm

Luke: 4:15pm-4:50pm/5:25pm-6pm/6:35pm-7:10pm/

Leia:4:50pm-5:25pm/6pm-6:35pm/7:10pm-7:40pm/
It seems like Luke, Leia and R2D2 do one last set. They come out around 7:45pm. Luke and R2D2 stay until about 8:10pm then Leia meets alone until 8:30pm. You must get in line by 7:30pm to be able to meet them. Remember this is subject to change and just based on first hand observations 

Darth Vader 7am-continuous meet, 20 min sets with a 5 minute break all day until 8:15pm

Darth Maul 9am-7:40pm continuously 20 min. sets with 5 minute break

Boba Fett 12:35pm-12:55pm/1:25pm-1:45pm/2:15-2:35pm/2:40pm-3pm/3:05pm-3:25pm/3:55pm-4:15pm/4:45pm-5:05pm/5:35pm-5:55pm/6:25pm-6:45pm/7:15pm-7:35pm

Jango Fett 12:10pm-12:30pm/1pm-1:20pm/1:50pm-2:10pm/2:40pm-3pm/3:30pm-3:50pm/4:20pm-4:40pm/5:10pm-5:30pm/6pm-6:20pm6:50pm-7:10pm

Queen Amidala 8:15am-8:55am/9am-9:35am/9:40am-10:15am/10:20am-10:55am/11am-11:35am/11:40am-12:15pm/1:15pm-1:50pm/1:55pm-2:30pm/2:35pm-3:10pm/3:15pm-3:50pm/3:55pm-4:30pm/4:35pm-5:10pm/5:15pm-5:50pm/

ROAMING CHARACTERS

*Backlot Area*

Aurra Sing 12:50pm-1:20pm, 1:50pm-2:20pm/4:35pm-5pm/5:25pm-5:50pm/6:20pm-6:50pm

Zam Wessell 12:20pm-12:50pm/1:20pm-1:50pm/3:15pm-3:40pm/4:10pm-4:35pm/5pm-5:25pm/5:50pm-6:20pm/6:50pm-7:20pm

Gamorrean Guard: 9:30am-9:50am/10:20am-10:40am/11:10am-11:30am/12pm-12:20pm/12:50pm-1:10pm/2:35pm-2:55pm/4:15pm-4:35pm/5:05pm-5:25pm/

Tusken Raiders 9am-9:20am/9:50am-10:10am/12:20pm-12:40pm/2:10pm-2:30pm/3pm-3:20pm

Stormtroopers 12:20pm-12:50pm/ 1:10pm-1:50pm/2pm-2:40pm/3:40pm-4pm/4:30p,-4:50pm/4:55pm-5:15pm/5:20pm-5:40pm/5:45pm-6:05pm/6:10pm-6:30pm/6:35pm-6:55pm/7pm-7:20pm

*Roaming on Streets of America*

Jawas 8:30am-8:50am/9:20am-9:40am/10:10am-10:30am/11am-11:20am/12:40pm-1pm/1:30pm-1:50pm/

Clone Troopers roaming Streets of America 12:10pm-12:30pm/12:35-12:55pm/1:00pm-1:20pm/1:50pm-2:10pm/2:15pm-2:35pm/2:40pm-3pm/3:05pm-3:25pm/4:20pm-4:40pm/4:45pm-5:05pm/5:10pm-5:30pm/6pm-6:20pm/6:25pm-6:45pm/6:50pm-7:10pm/7:15pm-7:35pm

*Roaming Around Star Tours*

Cantina Band: 12:10pm-12:30pm/1:05pm-1:25pm/2pm-2:20pm/3:40pm-4pm/4:35pm-4:55pm/


----------



## Gianfootography

CAS239 said:


> Just got mine at 7:30 pm at the peeves stand


Peevy's should have a Rocketeer helmet shaped stein all year round. Fun sleepy fact: Joe Johnston who designed Boba Fett's armor (and the AT-AT) directed the Rocketeer film. Coincidence? I think not! I need a Rocketeer Stein!


----------



## boricuajedi

Gianfootography said:


> Peevy's should have a Rocketeer helmet shaped stein all year round. Fun sleepy fact: Joe Johnston who designed Boba Fett's armor (and the AT-AT) directed the Rocketeer film. Coincidence? I think not! I need a Rocketeer Stein!


I just show the Rocketeer movie to my daughter yesterday for the first time!


----------



## Gianfootography

boricuajedi said:


> I just show the Rocketeer movie to my daughter yesterday for the first time!


Awesome! Next time you are at DHS, look up all the references in the park.
Last year my sister made Rocketeer Mickey Ears and we took pictures with all the Rocketeer items and references in the park.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Unbelievable!  After days and days of searching trying to get a Galactic breakfast for my family of 4 instead of the reservation I have for only 2 for 9:20 on June 12, taking the advice of someone on here to someone else (about 20 pages ago) to call to see if you could have more guests added to their reservation...yes!!  The CM added 2 more to my current ADR, even though 30 seconds prior I was unable to get a party of 2 at any time that morning. It's too good to be true!  Thanks so much to whoever recommended the good old fashioned way of getting something done instead of relying on the digital system. This makes my planning for that day so much easier!

So now I will be canceling our 50s Prime Time at 11:20 am on June 12.  We were thinking with the 10 minute grace time it would be great to have an air conditioned meal right after the hot parade. We likely won't see the parade that day now, unless we do it KtP style that day.  So if anyone is interested in the Sci Fi, let me know before I put it on the June cancellation thread.


----------



## Ninja Mom

Is there a Annual Pass Poster trading thread set up? I looked everywhere on the Dis and I couldn't find one.

I'm dying to get the Fett poster and I have a Yoda poster to trade. Private message me if you are interested. 

Thanks!

~NM


----------



## luvallprincesses

Are the character times just posted for all weekends or just this weekend?


----------



## Gianfootography

Gianfootography said:


> Awesome! Next time you are at DHS, look up all the references in the park.
> Last year my sister made Rocketeer Mickey Ears and we took pictures with all the Rocketeer items and references in the park.


----------



## mesaboy2

luvallprincesses said:


> Are the character times just posted for all weekends or just this weekend?



The character times are pretty much the same for all 5 weekends.


----------



## msmama

mickeywdw1971 said:


> Hi
> 
> This Thread is great, thanks for all the useful information!!!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows how long the line/wait time is currently for Darth's Mall?
> 
> Thank You!



My experience with Darths Mall - the guy at the entrance to the line guessed a 45 minute wait - it was 10. It seemed to be about 5-10 minutes per switchback. 



Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Hi, are you referring to the Her Universe lightsabre skirt?  Did she have a lot left?  I've been wanting on of those as soon as I saw the pics, but of course it is sold out on her site.  Did you get the matching shirt too?  How is the fit?  Does it run true to size?  I've read that her items run small...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.S.  Please post a pic if you can!



Defintiely runs small. There are special Her Universe workers in the store and they were very happy to help me with sizes. 



jtowntoflorida said:


> How were the lines for Star Tours?



I saw a max of 30 minutes today (seemed to go up as shows let out) but mostly it was listed at 20 (and previous experience says that it's usually shorter). 



yulilin3 said:


> I'll check the locations and what they are. I've seen them do the one where you fight with Vader and where you Force Push the stormtroopers



That's what we got last week (didn't see anyone today). Near the coke bottle. 

Today was brutal!  After last week I would definitely do the VIP again. We got so much less done today (though stuff we didn't do during VIP so I think you'd still need at least two days). 

We ran a little late this morning and got to the tap styles right when storm troopers let people through. We went immediately to chewy, waited about an hour. The dad of the girl in front of us came up at one point and said that the park was completely empty. Basically for the first hour everyone was in some sort of line - chewy, Vader, JTA, etc. we finished with chewy just in time for our breakfast reservations. I had the kessel run (rarely eat red meat, never for breakfast but it was good). DS had the Vader waffle. 

We did non SW things for most of the day.  Most of the "streets of America" roaming characters seemed to be near the coke bottle/the exit of Pixar place. Sat to get something out of my bag and in less than 2 minutes and saw, storm troopers, Sam wessel and a bunch of Tusken Raiders. Clone troopers were hanging out between the wattle grotto and x-wing collectable lines. 

Built Legos (they were encouraging adults to build) and watched Darth maul for awhile. He was an awesome character. It was fun to see grown men back down from him. 

Anyway, it was a fun end to our first SWW. And the dooney and Bouke wristlets is coming home with me.


----------



## boricuajedi

Gianfootography said:


> Awesome! Next time you are at DHS, look up all the references in the park.
> Last year my sister made Rocketeer Mickey Ears and we took pictures with all the Rocketeer items and references in the park.


I know about the props at DHS, is there more?


----------



## southernfriedmom

Thanks everyone for the advice a few days ago about navigating next weekend with my newly broken foot. I thought of two last questions...
- Mine & DH's plan was to split the kids up at RD and head to PMC sign ups with the DS's and make the Chewy run with the DD's. Clearly my husband will be able to move faster than me on an ECV- any thoughts of which one of us should head where?
- @yulilin3 you said if I could transfer there would be more seat options at the shows (with DPP). Would I be able to remain in my ECV until right before being seated or would I need to transfer before waiting in the line to get into the show? 

Thank you as always!! We leave in 6 days!!!


----------



## Gianfootography

boricuajedi said:


> I know about the props at DHS, is there more?


Currently: Peevy's, Sci-Fi Dine-in Theater, Chinese theater, and One Man's Dream.

 


They should add a Sorin' style ride based on the Rocketeer at DHS too.


----------



## boricuajedi

Gianfootography said:


> Currently: Peevy's, Sci-Fi Dine-in Theater, Chinese theater, and One Man's Dream.
> 
> View attachment 98624 View attachment 98625
> View attachment 98627


Damn, been there all this time never knew it, will show it to her (and me) now that she knows more about the movie.


----------



## yulilin3

southernfriedmom said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice a few days ago about navigating next weekend with my newly broken foot. I thought of two last questions...
> - Mine & DH's plan was to split the kids up at RD and head to PMC sign ups with the DS's and make the Chewy run with the DD's. Clearly my husband will be able to move faster than me on an ECV- any thoughts of which one of us should head where?
> - @yulilin3 you said if I could transfer there would be more seat options at the shows (with DPP). Would I be able to remain in my ECV until right before being seated or would I need to transfer before waiting in the line to get into the show?
> 
> Thank you as always!! We leave in 6 days!!!


actually I'm not sure about the transfer. I think @lovethattink might have more information
I think you should do the PMC sign up cause there will be less traffic going that way. Walk straight down Hollywood Blvd and make a left at the Hyperion Theater


----------



## Gianfootography

boricuajedi said:


> Damn, been there all this never knew it, will show it to her (and me) now that she knows more about the movie.


And the Fountain show at Epcot behind Spaceship Earth uses the theme music of the Rocketeer by composer James Horner. It used to make me teary-eyed back when I used to enjoy Epcot's International Food and Wine Festival too much.


----------



## yulilin3

Just to clarify something we saw last weekend about the roaming characters on Streets of America" some of them were actually roaming right next to the people lining up for Darth's Mall. So you would enter the black gates and see them all around, not just Streets of America.
Another thing that I cannot stress enough: THE TIMES POSTED ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE WITHOUT NOTICE
This is why Disney doesn't release times because then people think they are set in stone and that's not the case. Just use them as guidelines
And that's it for me, heading to bed. Bright an early tomorrow to get an autograph fp for Vanessa Marshall.


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> Just to clarify something we saw last weekend about the roaming characters on Streets of America" some of them were actually roaming right next to the people lining up for Darth's Mall. So you would enter the black gates and see them all around, not just Streets of America.
> Another thing that I cannot stress enough: *THE TIMES POSTED ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE WITHOUT NOTICE*
> This is why Disney doesn't release times because then people think they are set in stone and that's not the case. Just use them as guidelines
> And that's it for me, heading to bed. Bright an early tomorrow to get an autograph fp for Vanessa Marshall.


----------



## Teamanderson

CAS239 said:


> Just got mine at 7:30 pm at the peeves stand


Oh how I hope there will be some weekend IV!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Ninja Mom said:


> Is there a Annual Pass Poster trading thread set up? I looked everywhere on the Dis and I couldn't find one.
> 
> I'm dying to get the Fett poster and I have a Yoda poster to trade. Private message me if you are interested.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~NM


Trading is taking place in the roll call:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/


----------



## sssteph

Has anyone else noticed that Week 4 really only has two stars?  Ashley is listed as the third, however, she was at SWW week one and wasn't listed as one of three stars. I'm a little bummed about that actually.


----------



## Teamanderson

msmama said:


> My experience with Darths Mall - the guy at the entrance to the line guessed a 45 minute wait - it was 10. It seemed to be about 5-10 minutes per switchback.
> 
> 
> 
> Defintiely runs small. There are special Her Universe workers in the store and they were very happy to help me with sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a max of 30 minutes today (seemed to go up as shows let out) but mostly it was listed at 20 (and previous experience says that it's usually shorter).
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we got last week (didn't see anyone today). Near the coke bottle.
> 
> Today was brutal!  After last week I would definitely do the VIP again. We got so much less done today (though stuff we didn't do during VIP so I think you'd still need at least two days).
> 
> We ran a little late this morning and got to the tap styles right when storm troopers let people through. We went immediately to chewy, waited about an hour. The dad of the girl in front of us came up at one point and said that the park was completely empty. Basically for the first hour everyone was in some sort of line - chewy, Vader, JTA, etc. we finished with chewy just in time for our breakfast reservations. I had the kessel run (rarely eat red meat, never for breakfast but it was good). DS had the Vader waffle.
> 
> We did non SW things for most of the day.  Most of the "streets of America" roaming characters seemed to be near the coke bottle/the exit of Pixar place. Sat to get something out of my bag and in less than 2 minutes and saw, storm troopers, Sam wessel and a bunch of Tusken Raiders. Clone troopers were hanging out between the wattle grotto and x-wing collectable lines.
> 
> Built Legos (they were encouraging adults to build) and watched Darth maul for awhile. He was an awesome character. It was fun to see grown men back down from him.
> 
> Anyway, it was a fun end to our first SWW. And the dooney and Bouke wristlets is coming home with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Where can you watch Darth Maul? In the meet and greet line?
Click to expand...


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> As long as you get to the park by 7am you're going to be fine. I think the buses start at 6:30am. If you want to be sure you can always take a cab.



When I first asked about making RD to do the Chewie Run, the above answer sufficed.  Now that Weekend 2 has begun and we have a better idea of how the buses are running, would we still be fine getting from AS Music to the park with our 3 kids (plus the stroller) by 7 am from when the buses start running? or are they running later or change the routes or anything, where we need to get a cab?  That being said, how do the local cab companies handle car seats, and how/where do we store the car seat at the park until we are done for the evening?  We are looking at doing RD for JTA on Thurs 6/11 and Chewie run on Sat 6/13 - should we look at a cab for both dates or only for the Sat?
Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

Well, lesson learned for the night. Don't update the first post when you are super tired...went to put the link to the characters schedule and erased a whole bunch of stuff.
I think what got erased were the times for shows and celebrities coming for weekend II thru V.
Please if anyone is answering questions this weekend let them know that I will have to put all that stuff back in on Monday. 
I did save this for weekend II so it's not a total loss...ugh. Ready for bed. Goodnight peeps
_DISer Strike Back...make sure to note that Silas Carson has 3 session only Friday and Saturday. Sunday only two sessions_

_Park opens at 7:30 am. Rope Drops at 7:45am_

_GMR closes at 8pm due to fireworks fall out_

_TSMM closes at 8:15 pm due to fireworks fall out_

_Fantasmic! At 9pm and 10:30pm

Weekend II: May 22-24_
*James Arnold Taylor (not signing)*
*Warwick Davis*: Wald, Wicket W. Warrick (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_;_Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_)Autograph Sessions ( 1pm and 2:15pm)
*Silas Carson*: Ki-Adi-Mundi, Nute Gunray (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_;_Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_;_Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith_)Autograph Sessions ( 1pm, 2:15pm and *4:30pm) *Friday and Saturday only
*Vanessa Marshall*: Hera Syndulla (_Star Wars Rebels_)Autograph Sessions ( 3pm and 5 pm)
*Ashley Eckstein*(Voice of Ahsoka Tano –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars_) Autograph session 12:45pm-2:15pm

Giving priority to Silas Carson, arrive by 5am. Second Warwick Davis since he has 2 weekends locals will split up. Arrive around 5:30am. Vanessa Marshall arrive no later than 6am. Ashley same as weekend 1
Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am

Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
Ewok Tale My Short Story 5:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
PMC kids edition 12:15pm and 4:15pm sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC featuring Sabine and Ezra)
2:30pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM
DJ Lobot Dance Party 7 pm

Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm


----------



## boricuajedi

Teamanderson said:


> Oh how I hope there will be some weekend IV!!!


Me too! Weekend V


----------



## cvjpirate

Had to share. Just got my package from my travel agent and she put in a Star Wars the Force Awakens hat in there!!


----------



## lovethattink

southernfriedmom said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice a few days ago about navigating next weekend with my newly broken foot. I thought of two last questions...
> - Mine & DH's plan was to split the kids up at RD and head to PMC sign ups with the DS's and make the Chewy run with the DD's. Clearly my husband will be able to move faster than me on an ECV- any thoughts of which one of us should head where?
> - @yulilin3 you said if I could transfer there would be more seat options at the shows (with DPP). Would I be able to remain in my ECV until right before being seated or would I need to transfer before waiting in the line to get into the show?
> 
> Thank you as always!! We leave in 6 days!!!



Depends if you can do any steps or not and if you have package or not. Assuming package, if you can do steps you transfer just before you are seated and get 2nd to 5th row. If you can't do steps you can stay in ecv or see if there is a first row seat, if not, then last row of theater is your option left.

Without package it's pretty much the same, 1st or Last row for non - transfers and far right front few rows for transfers or center back rows for transfers

ETA: FP+ would be left side


----------



## soniam

Man, I'm seriously thinking that we are going to have to do all 3 days of a weekend next year or do parts of 2 weekends, after catching up on everyone's fun


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

soniam said:


> Man, I'm seriously thinking that we are going to have to do all 3 days of a weekend next year or do parts of 2 weekends, after catching up on everyone's fun


We ended up adding a lot of extra time into our SWW plans. 

On Friday we had planned to spend the morning at DHS then hop to MK for a few hours then back to DHS - did all of that

On Saturday we had planned on doing DHS in the morning then hopping to AK and maybe Epcot - ended up spending the whole day at DHS!

On Sunday we had planned on AK in the morning and then Mk for the early afternoon and arriving at DHS around 4 - well we did do AK in the morning - then went directly to DHS for the rest of the day.

It seemed like this year was busier or things just took longer to get done than they did last year.  I know we spent additional time lining up for the parade on Saturday and we spent a chunk of time in line for Boba Fett steins and two wasted rounds of standing in line (once the Jedi line - ended up seeing Shaak Ti a second time - and once in the Blister Pack line -it rained when we were the next family).


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> No they give out the wristband and fp way before the park opens. No problem doing the Chewie Run, JTA, PMC or VttM sign ups
> I wouldn't count on the busses. It's very easy to get to DHS from AoA. Only about a 5 min. drive



awesome, thanks! Can you recommend a taxi or cab company to fit 5 of us, 1 being a 4 yr old needing a car seat?? Thanks!! Gonna try to leave at 5:45 



msmama said:


> My experience with Darths Mall - the guy at the entrance to the line guessed a 45 minute wait - it was 10. It seemed to be about 5-10 minutes per switchback.
> 
> 
> 
> Defintiely runs small. There are special Her Universe workers in the store and they were very happy to help me with sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a max of 30 minutes today (seemed to go up as shows let out) but mostly it was listed at 20 (and previous experience says that it's usually shorter).
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we got last week (didn't see anyone today). Near the coke bottle.
> 
> Today was brutal!  After last week I would definitely do the VIP again. We got so much less done today (though stuff we didn't do during VIP so I think you'd still need at least two days).
> 
> We ran a little late this morning and got to the tap styles right when storm troopers let people through. We went immediately to chewy, waited about an hour. The dad of the girl in front of us came up at one point and said that the park was completely empty. Basically for the first hour everyone was in some sort of line - chewy, Vader, JTA, etc. we finished with chewy just in time for our breakfast reservations. I had the kessel run (rarely eat red meat, never for breakfast but it was good). DS had the Vader waffle.
> 
> We did non SW things for most of the day.  Most of the "streets of America" roaming characters seemed to be near the coke bottle/the exit of Pixar place. Sat to get something out of my bag and in less than 2 minutes and saw, storm troopers, Sam wessel and a bunch of Tusken Raiders. Clone troopers were hanging out between the wattle grotto and x-wing collectable lines.
> 
> Built Legos (they were encouraging adults to build) and watched Darth maul for awhile. He was an awesome character. It was fun to see grown men back down from him.
> 
> Anyway, it was a fun end to our first SWW. And the dooney and Bouke wristlets is coming home with me.



awesome! I really want a wristlet, how much are they?? Hope they still have them the last friday (weekend V)


----------



## delmar411

pookadoo77 said:


> awesome, thanks! Can you recommend a taxi or cab company to fit 5 of us, 1 being a 4 yr old needing a car seat?? Thanks!! Gonna try to leave at 5:45
> 
> 
> 
> awesome! I really want a wristlet, how much are they?? Hope they still have them the last friday (weekend V)



They use Mears cab on property. Have them call one for you or preschedule one at the bell services. They should have a car seat available in the cab, just make sure to put that in the request.


----------



## pookadoo77

also, anyone know if the FP for the shows for SWW is better seating, or is the seating to 1 show that is in the Premium Package better? 
Trying to figure out which show to pick... have FP for Oz already and going to try to sign up kids for VttM which I think if they do we sit closer too (which we have FP to already as well). 
How early would yall show up to the shows with FP?? 
Thanks!! Cant wait to hear how the show and dessert party was tonight, been watching the castle shows live on youtube getting in the mood.....


----------



## Disney Dad 88

Did anyone see Luke roaming this morning near Star Tours early like reported last week?


----------



## pookadoo77

Thanks @delmar411 !


----------



## Gianfootography

sssteph said:


> Has anyone else noticed that Week 4 really only has two stars?  Ashley is listed as the third, however, she was at SWW week one and wasn't listed as one of three stars. I'm a little bummed about that actually.


Ashley Eckstein is definitely a Star Wars Star. The character she portrayed on Clone Wars and now on Rebels is one of the most compelling and important characters in the Star Wars Universe. She sparked a rebellion! Ahsoka Tano is one of the few characters that develops and grows with the audience and her Jedi skills are some of the greatest seen on screen. Her Jedi talents make Luke Skywalker look like Jar Jar Binks. And most importantly, Ashley's commitment to fandom with the creation of Her Universe has helped thousands of fangirls find a place within a heavily male dominated sub culture. For Shame!


----------



## mamadragona

At 2:30 there were plenty of Boba Fett steins at the Ice Cold stand by the entrance today.

At 6:30 there was no line for xwings, practically empty, but 15 min line for Grotto's so I skipped it. Storm troopers were out and about and... What? Flight of the navigator ship over the hedge?  I was almost tempted by a D&B clutch, but settled on the Mickey lightsaber band.  I also got my SWW 2015 pin.  Found it at the gift shop on the main blvd by the entrance.

Akl tomorrow, then home!


----------



## pookadoo77

Sonya2489 said:


> I am attending SWW next weekend with my 7 year old son (who has developed a recent interest in star wars over the past year) and my husband. We are pretty much going for our son to experience all that is star wars at Disney lol
> We are APs and I have read about this posters and I have looked into character meet and greet times and locations. But there is SOOOOO much information to take in I feel a little overwhelmed! I am trying to get a game plan to follow for the event (we are attending Saturday and Sunday next weekend). ANY and ALL tips/advice will be so very much appreciated!
> And btw, we are not concerned with any of the celebrity meet and greets. Our plans will be geared toward our 7 year old =)
> I also have read about the Rebel Hangar dining with the Rebel characters and am interested in this. Is this something I need a reservation for and how would I attain one? Or is it a quick service place?
> Sorry for all the questions, I am always on top of my Disney info and know my plans before I even know I need Disney plans lol But I am so out of my element with SWW and I want to make it a great experience for my son.



you can join the facebook group for dining and package cancellations and transfers if you want, link is in my signature...


----------



## loribird

Did anyone see if the Lego build this weekend is the same as last weekend???


----------



## Gianfootography

loribird said:


> Did anyone see if the Lego build this weekend is the same as last weekend???


same


----------



## Sonya2489

pookadoo77 said:


> you can join the facebook group for dining and package cancellations and transfers if you want, link is in my signature...



Oh thank you for that info! I didn't know such a page existed! lol So I assume then that the RH is reservation required and you are able to make these via Disney app?


----------



## Sonya2489

loribird said:


> Did anyone see if the Lego build this weekend is the same as last weekend???



What is the lego build? And where?


----------



## cinder-ellah

Adding the "Lego Build" to my list for next time.  I totally forgot about it. 
So much to do, so much to remember......

Lego Build
Umbrella for shade
Etc, etc.......


----------



## pookadoo77

Sonya2489 said:


> What is the lego build? And where?


Lego build in the prop shop, build a small lego figure for free, kids and or adults. Cute free souvenir  We MUST do this, I have a lego fiend...


----------



## pookadoo77

re type w/ quote...


----------



## Sonya2489

pookadoo77 said:


> Lego build in the prop shop, build a small lego figure for free, kids and or adults. Cute free souvenir  We MUST do this, I have a lego fiend...



Oh cool! I knew they did at the Lego store in DTD on the first Tuesday of every month. Had no idea it was in the park. Is it an all day thing? Absolutely something we will be doing!


----------



## pookadoo77

Sonya2489 said:


> What is the lego build? And where?



Fridays 1-6pm / sat & sun 10am-5pm. Per a sign out front of the store someone posted...


----------



## pookadoo77

only Fri, sat, sun. during SWW.... at listed times, pics were from last weekend. Its a long table you have 1 instruction at a time laid out with cups of that piece and "move along" (hahaha, had to do that) down the table and build a small gray ship. Dont recall which ship it was, anyone remember? TY!


----------



## mesaboy2

pookadoo77 said:


> only Fri, sat, sun. during SWW.... at listed times, pics were from last weekend. Its a long table you have 1 instruction at a time laid out with cups of that piece and "move along" (hahaha, had to do that) down the table and build a small gray ship. Dont recall which ship it was, anyone remember? TY!



Star Destroyer.


----------



## pookadoo77

Sonya2489 said:


> Oh thank you for that info! I didn't know such a page existed! lol So I assume then that the RH is reservation required and you are able to make these via Disney app?



RH is now daily through the end of SWW if that helps since you are a AP. Some reports of being able to walk up and eat inside, there is also a outside walk up area. Seems most characters stop @ 7pm though. I do disney site via internet on my phone, app always messes up! 

Also, AP's get a free SWW mini poster,* I forgot where you pick them up at*, need your AP and ID I think. I would try earlier the better. Different poster each week. Boba Fett this week...


----------



## pookadoo77

Thanks @mesaboy2 , brain overload with end of school and vacation looming..... you know where to get the AP posters? TY


----------



## mesaboy2

pookadoo77 said:


> RH is now daily through the end of SWW if that helps since you are a AP. Some reports of being able to walk up and eat inside, there is also a outside walk up area. Seems most characters stop @ 7pm though. I do disney site via internet on my phone, app always messes up!
> 
> Also, AP's get a free SWW mini poster,* I forgot where you pick them up at*, need your AP and ID I think. I would try earlier the better. Different poster each week. Boba Fett this week...



Between TSM and One Man's Dream.


----------



## pookadoo77

thanks again @mesaboy2 , @Sonya2489 see his answer above for where to get the free AP mini poster


----------



## xApril

pookadoo77 said:


> awesome, thanks! Can you recommend a taxi or cab company to fit 5 of us, 1 being a 4 yr old needing a car seat?? Thanks!! Gonna try to leave at 5:45
> 
> 
> 
> awesome! I really want a wristlet, how much are they?? Hope they still have them the last friday (weekend V)


 The wristlet is $89. It seems they have a lot left so hopefully!

Had a good day today. Got my autograph session with Ashley at 12:45. She was spending a lot of time with each person and she was sweetheart, very nice. I checked out the Rebels recap in the old Sounds Dangerous theater. It was 22 minutes and it was a good recap on season 1. They had Ezra, Sabine, and Chopper figures in there that you could take photos of, as long as it didn't interfere with the recap.

I got in line for Ashley right around 12:45 and my photo was taken with her at 1:13, so not nearly as long as when I met Tiya last week. Boyfriend was able to pick up a Boba Fett stein from Peevy's around 4pm or so and was very happy about that.

We saw Stars of the Saga, Ewok's Tale, and Obi-Wan and Beyond. Stars of the Saga was hilarious with Silas and Warwick! Excited to see it again tomorrow. Ewok's Tale is always enjoyable. We had some interesting audience participants that really made the show. Obi-Wan and Beyond was a bit shortened compared to last week. By a stroke of luck, I was able to catch James after the show. I had bought his book last year and was going to bring it this year to have him sign it, however he obviously is not signing. Luckily I caught him and he was more than happy to sign the book for me and pose for a picture with me, and then with the group I was with. Such a genuinely nice guy and super inspirational. He is definitely one of my favorite parts of SWW! Anyways, he said the show was a tad too long so he cut a couple skits. Most of it was new stuff he had added in this year, but the show is still just as good regardless.

Going to bed now - planning to head out in a few hours to get in line for Warwick so I can make his 1pm session.


----------



## pookadoo77

thanks @xApril , great score with getting JAT!!


----------



## CAS239

For the AP posters..you either need to show your AP card with ID, or your green 2015 AP slider on your MB.


----------



## pookadoo77

so if you show the slider do you need your Id handy or to scan the band? Or can they just tell by having the slider is fine?


----------



## CAS239

pookadoo77 said:


> so if you show the slider do you need your Id handy or to scan the band? Or can they just tell by having the slider is fine?



No ID or AP card if you have the slider. And there's no scanning of the bands, so if you don't have either then you're out of luck I'd imagine.

They let people know in the line to have either their AP card with ID out and ready, or if they have the slider that'll be fine enough


----------



## pookadoo77

I guess DVC just needs slider too? Ty!


----------



## CAS239

pookadoo77 said:


> I guess DVC just needs slider too? Ty!



I'd imagine. If I didn't hear it on here I wouldn't know DVC was included as its only advertised as AP's, but the slider would probably be fine


----------



## Sonya2489

Ok, so SWW virgin here. I am coming next weekend (5/30, 5/31) with DH and DS7. Sorry in advance for all of the questions and thank you to everyone who has any help! =)
So for 5/30 my morning plan is to arrive no later than 6:30 am and go straight the Chewie and the Ewoks (this is a combined photo op at this time correct?) and send the DH and DS to sign up for the Padawan Mind Challenge. I plan on getting a spot for the parade about 9:30-10am.
On 5/31 I know we will probably do the JTA sign up at rope drop. Possibly the parade again, same time.
There are other things I want to add, however I need some help from some of you pros 

1. My DS has to meet Darth Vader and probably Darth Maul. What time is best to do these 2 meet n greets? Should this be our first stop after rope drop on Sunday?
2. DS also wants to do meet n greet with the star wars mickey, Minnie, Donald, goofy, chip and dale. Any day/time suggestions?
3. For the parade, where is the best seating? With a 7 year old son, would it be important to get a spot near the stage? And is there some kind of special group photo op after this stage show?
4. I have also seen that you can sign your child up to be a padawan in the parade? Is this actually true? Where would I do this if so?
5. Same for the firework show, is it important to get a spot near the stage for my DS?
6. There are also multiple shows going on in the B&tB theater. Which of these would be entertaining for a 7 year old? Reading the description of each, they kind of seem to be more geared toward older age groups (but I'm probably wrong lol).
7. I have also seen that there is suppose to be special meet n greets opportunities for Disney characters after the Fantasmic! show (or during, I'm not sure). Does anyone have any information on this?
8. Info on the free lego build thing.

We would also like to squeeze in RRC, TSM, and ST at some point.
And if anyone has a Rebel Hangar reservation for 3 they don't need/want for either 5/30 or 5/31 dinner time, let me know please =)


----------



## JayLeeJay

Getting ready for two full days of Star Wars! If anyone is in need of an AP poster and will be at SWW Saturday or Sunday let me know (PM me). I was able to get one today and don't need extras. I'm happy to grab one for you and meet up to give it to you sometime this weekend. 

Also, in addition to my birthday button I'll be wearing Saturday, I now also have a just engaged button! My boyfriend proposed during an illuminations cruise and then we walked to HS to see the Star Wars fireworks. It was perfect.


----------



## mesaboy2

Sonya2489 said:


> Ok, so SWW virgin here. I am coming next weekend (5/30, 5/31) with DH and DS7. Sorry in advance for all of the questions and thank you to everyone who has any help! =)
> So for 5/30 my morning plan is to arrive no later than 6:30 am and go straight the Chewie and the Ewoks (this is a combined photo op at this time correct?) and send the DH and DS to sign up for the Padawan Mind Challenge. I plan on getting a spot for the parade about 9:30-10am.
> On 5/31 I know we will probably do the JTA sign up at rope drop. Possibly the parade again, same time.
> There are other things I want to add, however I need some help from some of you pros
> 
> 1. My DS has to meet Darth Vader and probably Darth Maul. What time is best to do these 2 meet n greets? Should this be our first stop after rope drop on Sunday?
> 2. DS also wants to do meet n greet with the star wars mickey, Minnie, Donald, goofy, chip and dale. Any day/time suggestions?
> 3. For the parade, where is the best seating? With a 7 year old son, would it be important to get a spot near the stage? And is there some kind of special group photo op after this stage show?
> 4. I have also seen that you can sign your child up to be a padawan in the parade? Is this actually true? Where would I do this if so?
> 5. Same for the firework show, is it important to get a spot near the stage for my DS?
> 6. There are also multiple shows going on in the B&tB theater. Which of these would be entertaining for a 7 year old? Reading the description of each, they kind of seem to be more geared toward older age groups (but I'm probably wrong lol).
> 7. I have also seen that there is suppose to be special meet n greets opportunities for Disney characters after the Fantasmic! show (or during, I'm not sure). Does anyone have any information on this?
> 8. Info on the free lego build thing.
> 
> We would also like to squeeze in RRC, TSM, and ST at some point.
> And if anyone has a Rebel Hangar reservation for 3 they don't need/want for either 5/30 or 5/31 dinner time, let me know please =)



I'll take the last couple until a real SWW expert shows up.

7.  You're referring to Characterpalooza, and it happens before Fantasmic.  Search this term on the boards and pay attention to posts in the last couple of weeks, this changes fairly frequently.

8.  You can build a small Star Destroyer for free in Prop Shop at certain hours of the day, PS is near the Mike & Sully M&G and Studio Catering Company.


----------



## mexxican

JayLeeJay said:


> Getting ready for two full days of Star Wars! If anyone is in need of an AP poster and will be at SWW Saturday or Sunday let me know (PM me). I was able to get one today and don't need extras. I'm happy to grab one for you and meet up to give it to you sometime this weekend.
> 
> Also, in addition to my birthday button I'll be wearing Saturday, I now also have a just engaged button! My boyfriend proposed during an illuminations cruise and then we walked to HS to see the Star Wars fireworks. It was perfect.


Well congratulations on the engagement!


----------



## coluk003

lovethattink said:


> Darth's Mall is or of Boba Fett Steins again



Is this to say they have them, or they sold out again?



yulilin3 said:


> Just to clarify something we saw last weekend about the roaming characters on Streets of America" some of them were actually roaming right next to the people lining up for Darth's Mall. So you would enter the black gates and see them all around, not just Streets of America.
> Another thing that I cannot stress enough: THE TIMES POSTED ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE WITHOUT NOTICE
> This is why Disney doesn't release times because then people think they are set in stone and that's not the case. Just use them as guidelines
> And that's it for me, heading to bed. Bright an early tomorrow to get an autograph fp for Vanessa Marshall.



This is why disney will never give you a time frame of when something will open. either it be attractions,hotels,restaurants. There will always be some fool out there to say these exact words"well you told me it was going to be back open at 1130 and its now 11:32 you ruined my vacation, WAHHHHHHHHHHH WAHHHHHHHHHHHH WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i want all my money back WAHHHHHHHHHH WWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## pmaurer74

We have annual passes this year. I think we have to check in at a ticket booth to get the passes before we can go into the parks. We do not arrive until about 8pm on June 6, so I was planning to activate the passes the mooring of June 7 at HS. Do the ticket booths open earlier than the parks? We cannot activate them at the resort right? We are staying at AKL. Does the process take very long? What do we need? ID? Do all 4 of us have to be present at the ticket booth? Thanks! I do not want to activate them the night before if possible because we are using them June 3-7 next year.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Sometimes special things just fall into place and I would say this is one of those times. After my November trip fell through recently I was pretty bummed out, but I'm glade to say this has a great final ending. I have a five day period coming up from 5/28-6/2 off and figured maybe this would make a great time to go to Disney. I have an AP so the tickets are paid for, it's Star Wars weekend and I have never done that so I decided to start piecing it together figuring at this late time nothing would work out.

So I first called dinning and asked about getting my hands on a Feel the Force Premium Package and after the great CM checked and checked 5/29-5/31 she found one left for Friday, so I took it. Now came the resort part of it and after working the dates online for 4 or 5 hours yesterday I finally got a whole stay worked out at the Polynesian 5/28-5/30 Lagoon View and 5/30-6/2 in a Theme Park View for a very good price AP rate. I was very shocked that I was not only able to book 95% of the fast passes I wanted, but I was able to get all but one of my dinning reservations as well.

Maybe other people have gotten the same thing to work before for them, but this is the first last minute trip to Disney where all the parts fit together one after another and I couldn't believe it after I was done how it all fit together.

I do want to thank you all on this post who have commented, because I did read lots of the remarks and stuff and that's how I learned about the Force Premium Package, about 5/29-5/31 being Star Wars weekend and stuff like that, so I feel I owe this awesome trip coming up at the end of next week to all of you.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got here in line for Vanessa Marshall . I inside the bag check. Silas and Warwick way past bag check


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> We have annual passes this year. I think we have to check in at a ticket booth to get the passes before we can go into the parks. We do not arrive until about 8pm on June 6, so I was planning to activate the passes the mooring of June 7 at HS. Do the ticket booths open earlier than the parks? We cannot activate them at the resort right? We are staying at AKL. Does the process take very long? What do we need? ID? Do all 4 of us have to be present at the ticket booth? Thanks! I do not want to activate them the night before if possible because we are using them June 3-7 next year.


Ticket Booth. open around 7am at dhs during sww. All of you need be there and show id for people over 18. I renewed my pass in April and couldn't get Stephanie's cause she wasn't here.


----------



## pmaurer74

animalkingdom15 said:


> Sometimes special things just fall into place and I would say this is one of those times. After my November trip fell through recently I was pretty bummed out, but I'm glade to say this has a great final ending. I have a five day period coming up from 5/28-6/2 off and figured maybe this would make a great time to go to Disney. I have an AP so the tickets are paid for, it's Star Wars weekend and I have never done that so I decided to start piecing it together figuring at this late time nothing would work out.
> 
> So I first called dinning and asked about getting my hands on a Feel the Force Premium Package and after the great CM checked and checked 5/29-5/31 she found one left for Friday, so I took it. Now came the resort part of it and after working the dates online for 4 or 5 hours yesterday I finally got a whole stay worked out at the Polynesian 5/28-5/30 Lagoon View and 5/30-6/2 in a Theme Park View for a very good price AP rate. I was very shocked that I was not only able to book 95% of the fast passes I wanted, but I was able to get all but one of my dinning reservations as well.
> 
> Maybe other people have gotten the same thing to work before for them, but this is the first last minute trip to Disney where all the parts fit together one after another and I couldn't believe it after I was done how it all fit together.
> 
> I do want to thank you all on this post who have commented, because I did read lots of the remarks and stuff and that's how I learned about the Force Premium Package, about 5/29-5/31 being Star Wars weekend and stuff like that, so I feel I owe this awesome trip coming up at the end of next week to all of you.


I planned my trip right around the 4-6 week out mark and got everything I wanted as well. I too was surprised. Have fun!


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> Ticket Booth. open around 7am at dhs during sww. All of you need be there and show id for people under 18. I renewed my pass in April and couldn't get Stephanie's cause she wasn't here.


What type of ID for people under 18?


----------



## yulilin3

No id needed under 18 they just need to be there...at least that's what happened to me


----------



## williamscm3

Yesterday was amazing! We got a TON accomplished! I think the 24 hour event pulled a lot of people away because last night was a pretty light crowd in my opinion. We met Chewie around 6:45...but no ewok I would have liked to have seen one of them too but when we got up to the front of the line he was gone. So just keep in mind that there is no guarantee off an Ewok being with him in the afternoon! 

We never saw Luke roaming but his line wasn't bad at all when we got in it around 4:15. 

We just seemed to get lucky all day...for instance, we were in line for Captain Rex and just as he is about to hand our autograph matte back...up walks Ahsoka! So we met them together That was around 7:30 I would say. We got in line at 7:15 trying to meet Cody and Rex together but Cody left. 

CM's in all our lines with rotating characters seemed very pushy about not letting people skip in order to meet someone specific. 

All in all we had an amazing day and I couldn't thank @yulilin3 or this thread enough! Fireworks and dessert party were awesome! We will be back Sunday evening for a bit more before we head out Monday. 

Oh, and make sure you try a Jabba cupcake! That thing was seriously one of the best cupcakes I have ever tasted!

Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Ticket Windows and little gift shop outside just opened


----------



## yulilin3

It is definitely less busy today. Got our fp Vanessa 3:35 Si first session


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## Cluelyss

Sonya2489 said:


> Ok, so SWW virgin here. I am coming next weekend (5/30, 5/31) with DH and DS7. Sorry in advance for all of the questions and thank you to everyone who has any help! =)
> So for 5/30 my morning plan is to arrive no later than 6:30 am and go straight the Chewie and the Ewoks (this is a combined photo op at this time correct?) and send the DH and DS to sign up for the Padawan Mind Challenge. I plan on getting a spot for the parade about 9:30-10am.
> On 5/31 I know we will probably do the JTA sign up at rope drop. Possibly the parade again, same time.
> There are other things I want to add, however I need some help from some of you pros
> 
> 1. My DS has to meet Darth Vader and probably Darth Maul. What time is best to do these 2 meet n greets? Should this be our first stop after rope drop on Sunday?
> 2. DS also wants to do meet n greet with the star wars mickey, Minnie, Donald, goofy, chip and dale. Any day/time suggestions?
> 3. For the parade, where is the best seating? With a 7 year old son, would it be important to get a spot near the stage? And is there some kind of special group photo op after this stage show?
> 4. I have also seen that you can sign your child up to be a padawan in the parade? Is this actually true? Where would I do this if so?
> 5. Same for the firework show, is it important to get a spot near the stage for my DS?
> 6. There are also multiple shows going on in the B&tB theater. Which of these would be entertaining for a 7 year old? Reading the description of each, they kind of seem to be more geared toward older age groups (but I'm probably wrong lol).
> 7. I have also seen that there is suppose to be special meet n greets opportunities for Disney characters after the Fantasmic! show (or during, I'm not sure). Does anyone have any information on this?
> 8. Info on the free lego build thing.
> 
> We would also like to squeeze in RRC, TSM, and ST at some point.
> And if anyone has a Rebel Hangar reservation for 3 they don't need/want for either 5/30 or 5/31 dinner time, let me know please =)


1. Darth Maul starts meeting at 9, head to his M&G right after you finish Chewie on 5/30. Darth Vader continues meeting during the parade, so this would be a good time to catch him on 5/31 if you saw the parade the day before. And yes, Chewie meets with an Ewok from 8-10 am.

2. Mickey/Minnie/Donald/Goofy rotate, so can be hard to get them all. The Chipwoks have a separate M&G. Others may be able to offer timing tips.

3. Find a spot on the left side of the street for shade; stake it out around 9:30.

4. Children are picked by CMs at random to march in the parade, usually at the front of the park or near Star Tours.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 98674


Our bus was later today and we got here at 7:05 yesterday we were second in line for tapstiles but today I would say About 12 people in front. 
So don't always count on buses to be there at 6:30.   

I'm drawing a blank- check in for FTF premium package is at Min and Bill's correct?


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Cluelyss said:


> 1. Darth Maul starts meeting at 9, head to his M&G right after you finish Chewie on 5/30. Darth Vader continues meeting during the parade, so this would be a good time to catch him on 5/31 if you saw the parade the day before. And yes, Chewie meets with an Ewok from 8-10 am.
> 
> 2. Mickey/Minnie/Donald/Goofy rotate, so can be hard to get them all. The Chipwoks have a separate M&G. Others may be able to offer timing tips.
> 
> 3. Find a spot on the left side of the street for shade; stake it out around 9:30.
> 
> 4. Children are picked by CMs at random to march in the parade, usually at the front of the park or near Star Tours.


 We met Chewie at 8:10 and then head to Darth Maul- we were third In line it Definitely works well!!


----------



## yulilin3

Tap stiles opened at 7:37
And sorcerer Mickey topiary outside the gates has been replaced by Anna and Elsa


----------



## williamscm3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Our bus was later today and we got here at 7:05 yesterday we were second in line for tapstiles but today I would say About 12 people in front.
> So don't always count on buses to be there at 6:30.
> 
> I'm drawing a blank- check in for FTF premium package is at Min and Bill's correct?


Yes...its at Min and Bills


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Thanks!!!


----------



## yulilin3

5 minute for Vader. Wow. Just jumped in line


----------



## CindySwims

yulilin3 said:


> 5 minute for Vader. Wow. Just jumped in line
> View attachment 98675


Wow. I'm planning on an extra SWW day tomorrow. Looks like this morning would have been a great choice!


----------



## yulilin3

Signs say Boba Fett Stein are sold out at Darth's Mall


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 98674


Mando Mickey Skull!!


----------



## yulilin3

PMC still has spots open for the 4:25 show right now. 8:47


----------



## Delilah1310

yulilin3 said:


> PMC still has spots open for the 4:25 show right now. 8:47



thanks so much @yulilin3 - this manages my level of anxiety.


----------



## dmband

First time at sww yesterday
Fun overall, not a huge I freak were I need to do a lot of the things offered so there was lots I skipped just due to lines.
Only thing I really would have liked to do but didn't was the mall but the line was huge.
Headed to mk at night, wish I didn't would have liked to small crowd you guys got at night

I could go tomorrow night or again next fri am so maybe I'll try that


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> Signs say Boba Fett Stein are sold out at Darth's Mall


We found ours yesterday at the stand across from Toy Story that sells the frozen lemonade drink.   They also had Vader popcorn buckets still.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

We got a lot done yesterday, too.  
Chewie, X wing collectibles at Darth's Mall, Darth Maul, Tuscan raiders, storm troopers, JTA, Anakin, mace, shaak ti, kit fisto, ST (x3), SOTS, TSMM, anamation academy to cool off, H&V.  I was very happy with how much we got done by 7:00.   dS said he wanted to stay for fireworks,( we did REBELS ultimate guide at 7:45)  but then gave up and wanted to go at 9:10 .  All in all a great day!  
So far today we've done sign ups for JTA, galactic breakfast and ST.


----------



## DekrRini

This will be my first SWW and I have some newbie questions. I've also never done rope drop before. I've done some reading, but am even more confused.  I have an ADR for the galactic breakfast at 8:20. I've read that there is some sort of pre-opening show with Storm troopers at 7:30. What time do I need to get there in order to not miss my ADR? Is there a certain place to enter for those with early ADRs? I know this is not a pre-park opening ADR, but I don't want to be late. I hate being later for anything. 

I'm staying at the Kindani Villas at AKL. I'm guessing it's a 20-30 min ride from AKL to DHS so I probably need to leave at 6am. Do the buses start running that early?

Thanks everyone for your help. And your patience.


----------



## ArielRae

Steins sold out at the mall,Peveys and in front of toy story today and it is 9:30am. Love one if anyone lucked out.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

yulilin3 said:


> Tap stiles opened at 7:37
> And sorcerer Mickey topiary outside the gates has been replaced by Anna and Elsa


@yulilin3 oh nooooo.....tell me this is not permanent


----------



## yulilin3

I'm hoping it's only for frozen summer fun


----------



## yulilin3

DekrRini said:


> This will be my first SWW and I have some newbie questions. I've also never done rope drop before. I've done some reading, but am even more confused.  I have an ADR for the galactic breakfast at 8:20. I've read that there is some sort of pre-opening show with Storm troopers at 7:30. What time do I need to get there in order to not miss my ADR? Is there a certain place to enter for those with early ADRs? I know this is not a pre-park opening ADR, but I don't want to be late. I hate being later for anything.
> 
> I'm staying at the Kindani Villas at AKL. I'm guessing it's a 20-30 min ride from AKL to DHS so I probably need to leave at 6am. Do the buses start running that early?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help. And your patience.


The stormtroopers are the ones that let us into the park. No one is allowed in until 7:45 when they let us in. So you won't miss your adr


----------



## BobaFettFan

DekrRini said:


> This will be my first SWW and I have some newbie questions. I've also never done rope drop before. I've done some reading, but am even more confused.  I have an ADR for the galactic breakfast at 8:20. I've read that there is some sort of pre-opening show with Storm troopers at 7:30. What time do I need to get there in order to not miss my ADR? Is there a certain place to enter for those with early ADRs? I know this is not a pre-park opening ADR, but I don't want to be late. I hate being later for anything.
> 
> I'm staying at the Kindani Villas at AKL. I'm guessing it's a 20-30 min ride from AKL to DHS so I probably need to leave at 6am. Do the buses start running that early?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help. And your patience.



My wife and I had an 8:20 ADR and waited in line to get an autograph.  Because of this, we were pushed to the back of the turnstile line to get in.  Once rop drop commenced, we slowly walked with everyone as they funneled in and followed the storm troopers.  I believe we got to our breakfast (right across from Chewie) at 8am.  So if we got there on time at the back of the line, then you shouldn't have to arrive mad early.


----------



## ArielRae

I got todays passholder poster if anyone is interested. No good to me without the stein.


----------



## DekrRini

Thanks everyone. Nice to know I won't have to worry about getting to the ADR on time.


----------



## lovethattink

coluk003 said:


> Is this to say they have them, or they sold out again?
> 
> 
> 
> This is why disney will never give you a time frame of when something will open. either it be attractions,hotels,restaurants. There will always be some fool out there to say these exact words"well you told me it was going to be back open at 1130 and its now 11:32 you ruined my vacation, WAHHHHHHHHHHH WAHHHHHHHHHHHH WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i want all my money back WAHHHHHHHHHH WWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH



Last night around 5pm they put the sign up outside Darth's Mall that they were sold out. There were 12 left at that time and they kept announcing the number left til gone.  

Someone told me that they are going to stagger the mugs each weekend so there are some for all 5. Not sure if that's the case or not.


----------



## stasijane

Im  sure this was already posted, but in case anyone missed it here you go. I got mine early yesterday thankfully. It's still sad though That they are only lasting one day each weekend.


----------



## animalkingdom15

I have the Feel the Force Premium Package for next Friday 5/29. It says it starts at 10 am, when is the best to get there. I'm hoping to get one of the steins so what's the best strategy for that.


----------



## JayLeeJay

@yulilin3
Just saw you and your daughter walk past the DPP FTF area. I was going to yell out but I was busy eating a Mickey bar.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

ArielRae said:


> I got todays passholder poster if anyone is interested. No good to me without the stein.


We are interested in a Fett poster (can swap you a Yoda ) - but don't give up on the steins!  Keep your eyes open especially at Peevys - they were selling them like hotcakes last weekend even when the other places were out of them.... you never know you might luck out.  If you walk by and they have a long line jump into it!


----------



## ArielRae

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> We are interested in a Fett poster (can swap you a Yoda ) - but don't give up on the steins!  Keep your eyes open especially at Peevys - they were selling them like hotcakes last weekend even when the other places were out of them.... you never know you might luck out.  If you walk by and they have a long line jump into it!



I'll be eating lunch (11:00) at 50's prime time bar if you want to drop by for the poster.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> @yulilin3
> Just saw you and your daughter walk past the DPP FTF area. I was going to yell out but I was busy eating a Mickey bar.


You should've stopped us...we are inside abc commissary if you wanna say hi after the parade


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> You should've stopped us...we are inside abc commissary if you wanna say hi after the parade


 We will definitely be there!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

ArielRae said:


> I'll be eating lunch (11:00) at 50's prime time bar if you want to drop by for the poster.


sadly we are now far far away in NC - I know handing it off will be much easier than mailing it so if you want to go that route I understand completely.  Good luck getting a stein!!!!


----------



## DonaldDuck21

I know it is here somewhere in this thread but can someone tell me where I need to go for the Star Wars magic shots. Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

DonaldDuck21 said:


> I know it is here somewhere in this thread but can someone tell me where I need to go for the Star Wars magic shots. Thanks


Next to the coke bottle by the Backlot area


----------



## Skywise

T minus 1 week 6 days...


----------



## yulilin3

For anyone asking about wheelchair areas. There are two small sections. Each holds about 5 wc. One is on the sunny side and one on the shady side. Between the tip board and the stage. The shady side was full by 9:30


----------



## yulilin3

Han solo popcorn buckets are now available At the popcorn carts by the stage, they weren't there last weekend


----------



## coluk003

yulilin3 said:


> Tap stiles opened at 7:37
> And sorcerer Mickey topiary outside the gates has been replaced by Anna and Elsa




Nnnnnoooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## ArielRae

Yea I'll hold on to the poster unless someone is here now that would like it.


----------



## Skywise

coluk003 said:


> Nnnnnoooooooooooooooooooo.



Let it gooooooooo, let it goooooooooo, they can't... er... 

yeah, it sucks...


----------



## slaveone

Grumble tried for stein at 10. No luck yet.


----------



## kpd6901

kpd6901 said:


> When I first asked about making RD to do the Chewie Run, the above answer about buses running from AS Music at 6:30 and getting to park by 7 am sufficed.  Now that Weekend 2 has begun and we have a better idea of how the buses are running, would we still be fine getting from AS Music to the park with our 3 kids (plus the stroller) by 7 am from when the buses start running? or are they running later or change the routes or anything, where we need to get a cab?  That being said, how do the local cab companies handle car seats, and how/where do we store the car seat at the park until we are done for the evening?  We are looking at doing RD for JTA on Thurs 6/11 and Chewie run on Sat 6/13 - should we look at a cab for both dates or only for the Sat?
> Thanks.



This may have gotten lost in the shuffle...any thoughts on the above?


----------



## eschil

We have been driving all night and are now about 4 hours away.  Can't wait to get there for SWW!!


----------



## delmar411

ArielRae said:


> Yea I'll hold on to the poster unless someone is here now that would like it.



Keep the poster, I have an extra stein you can have for what it cost us in the mall. I am local and can meet you at HS later on as I have a 4:20RH.


----------



## delmar411

If anyone could report on the availability of the AP posters in a bit I would appreciate it. I am moving like molasses is morning and DD11 is still overly meltdown like so Im trying not to rush around.


----------



## pollyanna30

Brandiwlf said:


> Quick update while we're waiting at jta, thank you thank you thank you for this thread!!!!!! Having the best day so far! Were first in line at the tapstiles, dh did the chewie run so got a great spot while we signed up, went to Darth mall, sci fi breakfast, great last minute spot for the parade, rode star tours, saw Muppets, now doing jta!!!!



Where did you get your last minute spot to the parade and what time was last minute?  Could older children be able to see from this area?  Thanks and I'm glad you had a great day!


----------



## Xenuprime

I'm at the mall right now and the stein is the main thing I came for, arrg! Lol

Anybody know if Peevys has any?


----------



## pollyanna30

It looks like I am going to have a Rebel Hangar reservation to cancel for next Saturday (5/30) at 4:30 for 6 people.  I was able to get one during the week that works better for our schedule.  Send me a PM if you want to coordinate the cancellation.

This reservation is no longer available to claim.


----------



## roselark

I have a request for anyone attending the first Fantasmic! show this weekend or next weekend (not last weekend since the schedule was different). I would like to hear what your experience is/was with getting out of the theater and possibly watching the SW fireworks. I have heard a couple of theories from "it isn't possible" to "it will be easy". Hoping to get some first hand experiences.  TIA!


----------



## Xenuprime

Just FYI, Peevys is out of steins Too.


----------



## yulilin3

So apparently none of the shows filled up yesterday. It sounds like people stayed home or their hotel cause of the heat.


----------



## ArielRae

delmar411 said:


> Keep the poster, I have an extra stein you can have for what it cost us in the mall. I am local and can meet you at HS later on as I have a 4:20RH.


Ok how much are the steins so I have that amount ready


----------



## yulilin3

My favorite spot The shows.


----------



## delmar411

ArielRae said:


> Ok how much are the steins so I have that amount ready



I sent you a PM with my cell number and the stein cost


----------



## ArielRae

Thanks got it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Wearing my Force Awakens tshirt, I just saw Tomorrowland. It was ok, but seeing the SW trailer on the big screen was AWESOME!


----------



## BobaFettFan

roselark said:


> I have a request for anyone attending the first Fantasmic! show this weekend or next weekend (not last weekend since the schedule was different). I would like to hear what your experience is/was with getting out of the theater and possibly watching the SW fireworks. I have heard a couple of theories from "it isn't possible" to "it will be easy". Hoping to get some first hand experiences.  TIA!




My wife and I had the fantasmic dinner package for week 1 Friday.   We sat dead center first row.  While we power walked through the crowds, we got to the beginning of the parade area just in time for JAT to start talking on stage. Then the fireworks hit.  All in all it was perfect timing. I think they started 15 minutes late on day one though.


----------



## dkfajr1

delmar411 said:


> If anyone could report on the availability of the AP posters in a bit I would appreciate it. I am moving like molasses is morning and DD11 is still overly meltdown like so Im trying not to rush around.



They had them about an hour and a half ago.


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> My wife and I had the fantasmic dinner package for week 1 Friday.   We sat dead center first row.  While we power walked through the crowds, we got to the beginning of the parade area just in time for JAT to start talking on stage. Then the fireworks hit.  All in all it was perfect timing. I think they started 15 minutes late on day one though.


Yes first weekend the pre show started at 9:45. This weekend and the rest at. 9:30


----------



## Billabongi

Just wanted to thank everyone who helped me out the past couple days. We arrived late in the afternoon yesterday and I was able to pick up a rancor, force awakens shirt and boba felt stein so thank you! Things are quite different this year. 

Is anyone going next week that would be willing to pick me up a Maul poster? Unfortunately I have to travel on business this week so will be missing week 3. I could meet you week 4 or I would be willing to pay for shipping.


----------



## pookadoo77

pollyanna30 said:


> It looks like I am going to have a Rebel Hangar reservation to cancel for next Saturday (5/30) at 4:30 for 6 people.  I was able to get one during the week that works better for our schedule.  Send me a PM if you want to coordinate the cancellation.


@Sonya2489  was looking for 3 ppl


----------



## pollyanna30

pookadoo77 said:


> @Sonya2489  was looking for 3 ppl


It looks like I have already got someone to take it.  Sorry!


----------



## delmar411

ArielRae said:


> Thanks got it.



We are here in the park


----------



## ArielRae

In waiting for stars of the saga to begin. I'll call you once it's over


----------



## CAS239

AP posters are out as of 3pm today. Sign at the front stating it


----------



## CAS239

Anyone know the wait time for Darths mall?


----------



## yulilin3

Vanessa Marshall was Awesome


----------



## HCinKC

cinder-ellah said:


> Sending some Pixie Dust your way & hopefully the PhotoPass fairies can help.


They did! They put the 2 dinner photos in the "my downloads" in for me, and I just put them on the computer. Whew. so happy!



drlaurafsu said:


> Asoka is helping with jta right now


I saw her going over one day last weekend, too. It was actually right after we had met her. Walking through the ST queue as it passed next to JTA. She was walking to JTA and waved to us again.



JimBo Fett said:


> We purchased a "lot" of 25 Disney pins on line for our kids to trade.  Think they'll have any interest in those?


ODS got a pin from a Jawa. It was Tiana (he was getting mistaken for a girl all week with his long curly hair). We were able to trade with a CM for a boy pin, but he was happy when he found another CM with a Darth Duck.



yulilin3 said:


> 5 minute for Vader. Wow. Just jumped in line
> View attachment 98675


That is nutsobananas! I know the heat is brutal, but it's effect on crowds sure makes SWW look appealing lol.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Jealous of the low crowds not jealous of the heat!  Do you think the lower crowds this weekend are due to the 24 hour event?  Everyone being at MK yesterday and sleeping it off today?

Still looking to trade a Yoda poster from week 1 for a Boba Fett poster from this weekend if possible - it would have to be via mail as we are in NC.


----------



## yulilin3

Checked into rebel lounge. Cantina band out and about right now. Told our waitress to forget about us and take her time....


----------



## yulilin3

@mesaboy2 We are on our way 
Cantina nabs just went outside to meet the walk ups


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## CAS239

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Jealous of the low crowds not jealous of the heat!  Do you think the lower crowds this weekend are due to the 24 hour event?  Everyone being at MK yesterday and sleeping it off today?
> 
> Still looking to trade a Yoda poster from week 1 for a Boba Fett poster from this weekend if possible - it would have to be via mail as we are in NC.



There's definitely no low crowds today. We went to HS for an hour about 3pm, then had to leave because it was way too crowded and hot like usual. We'll be back later tonight but the crowds this weekend were some of the largest I've seen this year. Memorial weekend mixed with SWW is brutal. 

Great movie ride 50 min
TSMM 110 min
Star Tours 60 min
Muppets 20 min with packed show
RnR 100 min
ToT 120 min

We were at AK early afternoon and it was just as bad.


----------



## katdunn

Can anyone tell me do they still have Fantasmic during Star Wars Weekends since they are doing the Symphony in the Stars fireworks?


----------



## mesaboy2

Enjoy those drinks!


----------



## yulilin3

Two Jawas out now


----------



## R2D2

Cantina band out in full force now.


----------



## CAS239

katdunn said:


> Can anyone tell me do they still have Fantasmic during Star Wars Weekends since they are doing the Symphony in the Stars fireworks?



Fantasmic is still done every night


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 98734



You're taunting me aren't you?  

Stop buying up all the glow cubes!!!


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wearing my Force Awakens tshirt, I just saw Tomorrowland. It was ok, but seeing the SW trailer on the big screen was AWESOME!



We just saw it too, in 3D Finally went to see Age of Ultron.


----------



## R2D2

Ezra and Sabine here now


----------



## db99

Flew back home today into 60 degree weather....  Let SWW withdrawal begin...


----------



## jennab113

I'm kind of pissed that Ezra and Sabine already left and they didn't come to my table. They did two of the tables in my area and then went down the ramp.

There's a little boy at a table near me that also was skipped that keeps asking when Ezra and Sabine are coming back.


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

I suppose it may have already been reported but we were at Rebel Lounge Thursday May 21 and Chewbacca showed up.


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

Also - we had two tables so we got cupcakes for each and now I have two of the Han in carbonite....lunch boxes?  Small tool boxes?  What are these things and any ideas on how to use them now that I am home?  LOL!!!!


----------



## mom2febgirls

I'm tossing around the idea of 'maybe' just DH and I coming next year (this was supposed to be our last hurrah with dd#1 moving out :'( and dd#2 starting high school...but we had such a great time)

I was wondering if Storming the Park and SoTS preshow are the same all 5 weekends?


----------



## yulilin3

Sabine, ezra and the Rodian mechanic came out at 5:47 Sabine and extra walked around and visited some tables for about 10 minutes. The rodian went outside for the walk up tables. We have some awesome pics of Steph . Will post them Monday.
Met many DIS sers at the hangar. And the corn dogs were awesome


----------



## lovethattink

Met @Wendydagny at the Frozen singalong! She was wearing a very awesome C3P0 dress.  

We are heading to the hangar soon.


----------



## PrincessEmilyRuth

I apologize if this has been asked 800 other times, but I've gone through the last 10 pages of posts and couldn't find anything. Does anyone know how busy Warwick Davis's autograph line has been this year? Tomorrow is my only chance to go, but I did all 24 hours at MK yesterday and I'm still wiped, so the thought of spending the night on the pavement is not appealing at the moment. Would I be ok getting there at 5:00, or is that not playing it safe enough?


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Total long shot- if anyone is in the park and finds a black and orange camera bag with a canon camera in it, please turn it in to guest services for me.   Three very helpful cast members tried to help me find it (thankful to them for trying) but they weren't able to find it.  Last time we know we had it was at 4:45 at the Blister pack meet.  We went to Darth's Mall afterward and then husband went to Star Tours and I went to Muppets (I didn't have it on my person- may have been left on my stroller) we checked all three possibilities and didn't find it.   We're checking guest services tonight.   

It has pictures of my infant DD on it and some pics from the trip that aren't replicated on memory maker or my phone (including jedi Mickey's and galactic breakfast ) 

Needless to say if it wasn't for our dessert Party tonight I would have already gone back to the hotel.


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessEmilyRuth said:


> I apologize if this has been asked 800 other times, but I've gone through the last 10 pages of posts and couldn't find anything. Does anyone know how busy Warwick Davis's autograph line has been this year? Tomorrow is my only chance to go, but I did all 24 hours at MK yesterday and I'm still wiped, so the thought of spending the night on the pavement is not appealing at the moment. Would I be ok getting there at 5:00, or is that not playing it safe enough?


I think 5 is ok but wouldn't come any later


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I'm kind of pissed that Ezra and Sabine already left and they didn't come to my table. They did two of the tables in my area and then went down the ramp.
> 
> There's a little boy at a table near me that also was skipped that keeps asking when Ezra and Sabine are coming back.


That sucks  I'm sorry. They only came for 10 minutes


----------



## bgg319

yulilin3 said:


> For anyone asking about wheelchair areas. There are two small sections. Each holds about 5 wc. One is on the sunny side and one on the shady side. Between the tip board and the stage. The shady side was full by 9:30



Where exactly is the tip board?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

bgg319 said:


> Where exactly is the tip board?


at the intersection of Hollywood (main street as you come in) and Sunset (street you take to get to TOT)


----------



## pookadoo77

Ok, now my other 2 sons aged 10 and 11 want Peter Mayhew's autograph...  
Any ideas on a safe time to get there Fri, June 12th for him?
Also,how to try to get them to wait calmly??!! Anyone have luck keeping kiddos occupied?! 
Can they walk around the area and keep coming back to the line? One has anxiety disorder... Thanks!!


----------



## pookadoo77

Oh, and when would be a good time to take chairs and other items from waiting in line,back to the car? We will park close as my mom (also with us) has a handicapped license plate. Thanks!!


----------



## lovethattink

PrincessEmilyRuth said:


> I apologize if this has been asked 800 other times, but I've gone through the last 10 pages of posts and couldn't find anything. Does anyone know how busy Warwick Davis's autograph line has been this year? Tomorrow is my only chance to go, but I did all 24 hours at MK yesterday and I'm still wiped, so the thought of spending the night on the pavement is not appealing at the moment. Would I be ok getting there at 5:00, or is that not playing it safe enough?



This morning his line was cut off shortly after 6. Silas had fp left at 7 as did Vanessa. Ashley didn't really get a line formed until after 6


----------



## cinder-ellah

db99 said:


> Flew back home today into 60 degree weather....  Let SWW withdrawal begin...


My sympathies to you.
I just got home to Oregon aka Back to Reality on Wednesday.   To help overcome mine & my DGD's withdrawals, we're already planning for "Next Year" !


----------



## PrincessEmilyRuth

lovethattink said:


> This morning his line was cut off shortly after 6. Silas had fp left at 7 as did Vanessa. Ashley didn't really get a line formed until after 6


 Thank you SO much! I might try to roll in around 4ish just to be on the safe side, but that is great news!


----------



## Delilah1310

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Total long shot- if anyone is in the park and finds a black and orange camera bag with a canon camera in it, please turn it in to guest services for me.   Three very helpful cast members tried to help me find it (thankful to them for trying) but they weren't able to find it.  Last time we know we had it was at 4:45 at the Blister pack meet.  We went to Darth's Mall afterward and then husband went to Star Tours and I went to Muppets (I didn't have it on my person- may have been left on my stroller) we checked all three possibilities and didn't find it.   We're checking guest services tonight.
> 
> It has pictures of my infant DD on it and some pics from the trip that aren't replicated on memory maker or my phone (including jedi Mickey's and galactic breakfast )
> 
> Needless to say if it wasn't for our dessert Party tonight I would have already gone back to the hotel.



oh, i am SO sorry. I hope you find it!!!


----------



## delmar411

pookadoo77 said:


> Ok, now my other 2 sons aged 10 and 11 want Peter Mayhew's autograph...
> Any ideas on a safe time to get there Fri, June 12th for him?
> Also,how to try to get them to wait calmly??!! Anyone have luck keeping kiddos occupied?!
> Can they walk around the area and keep coming back to the line? One has anxiety disorder... Thanks!!



I suggest only 1 of you do the line and have the rest of them join you around 5:45am. Let the ppl behind you know how many will be joining you and even bring place holders if you like. No one will appreciate any noise before 5:30am as people will be sleeping. 
But they have been banding people shortly after 6am so they need to be there before 6am. Once banded you will have until 7am to put stuff back in the car. 
I don't know a safe time, I will sleeping out and holding DH's spot with a chair in another line most likely.
People sleep all over so don't be surprised if the line all of a sudden has a bunch of people show up back in the line shortly before they start banding.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

cinder-ellah said:


> My sympathies to you.
> I just got home to Oregon aka Back to Reality on Wednesday.   To help overcome mine & my DGD's withdrawals, we're already planning for "Next Year" !



These are definitely my people on this thread!! LOL!! We're doing the same... think we already picked a wknd!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Upside to my night is Ezra and Sabine came over and met with my son (we were the only table they stopped and took pics with in our section to my knowledge).  We also saw grew so (didn't stop) and a jawa.


----------



## delmar411

It was nice to finally meet you and your lovely DD, @yulilin3 .  I'm glad your waiting paid off with some awesome pics!

@jennab113 I'm sorry you got skipped  My boys were being shy so they moved on immediately. We never saw the jawas and my youngest was so disappointed. They only skipped our little section so that was hard for him. My daughter walked up to them and managed a trade which was great for her but made it even worse for my son. I did mention it to a manager because while it doesn't bother me, there are a lot of kids there waiting so patiently and it is hard for them.

Our dinner was great though and our server top notch! 

We are now doing some rides in MK and then heading home.


----------



## xApril

I ended up arriving around 2:30am or so for Warwick today. Made his first session with a return time of 1:15-1:25. We went in and we got him within a half hour. People behind us arrived later, like around 5, so I think it would be okay.

As far as the lines, some people leave their stuff and walk around (a lot of the regulars walk around and catch up with friends) so as long as you're in line when they're handing out the wristbands and later the fastpasses, you'd be fine. I usually just sleep until 5:40 and then I'll use my phone if I'm alone. If I have other people with me, I have a deck of cards in my purse (this year Star Wars themed!) so we'll play cards to pass time.

They've been handing out wristbands between 6:00-6:20. Haven't been too consistent on an exact time. I have set my alarm for 5:40am and I just go bring my stuff back to the car then. People start stirring around 6, so it's hard for me to sleep anymore after that and the sun is coming up as well. After they band, you have until about 7am to do stuff before it's fastpass time. Some people will take their stuff in that time.

I'm exhausted and this'll be my last SWW until weekend IV. I have to work tomorrow and then my friend and I go to Disneyland this next weekend!


----------



## pookadoo77

delmar411 said:


> I suggest only 1 of you do the line and have the rest of them join you around 5:45am. Let the ppl behind you know how many will be joining you and even bring place holders if you like. No one will appreciate any noise before 5:30am as people will be sleeping.
> But they have been banding people shortly after 6am so they need to be there before 6am. Once banded you will have until 7am to put stuff back in the car.
> I don't know a safe time, I will sleeping out and holding DH's spot with a chair in another line most likely.
> People sleep all over so don't be surprised if the line all of a sudden has a bunch of people show up back in the line shortly before they start banding.



Thanks! What time would you recommend the line holder to be in line at, for Peter Mayhew? Thanks! 

Also, how far away is the handicapped parking spots? , not that there will be a lot of cars there yet...


----------



## pookadoo77

thanks @xApril !


----------



## xApril

pookadoo77 said:


> Thanks! What time would you recommend the line holder to be in line at, for Peter Mayhew? Thanks!
> 
> Also, how far away is the handicapped parking spots? , not that there will be a lot of cars there yet...


 
I've never actually waited for him before so I don't really know how bad he'd be. I know since I want to see him and it's usually just me going, I would go sometime in the early AM between 2-3am. I think as long as you're in line by 5 or 6 it would be okay, but it is his only weekend meeting.

Handicapped isn't that far away. I would say maybe a 5 minute walk or less, depending on how fast you walk.


----------



## delmar411

pookadoo77 said:


> Thanks! What time would you recommend the line holder to be in line at, for Peter Mayhew? Thanks!
> 
> Also, how far away is the handicapped parking spots? , not that there will be a lot of cars there yet...



Personally I would be there by 3am. But it all really depends on who shows up. 

Handicapped is close by.


----------



## Itinkso

delmar411 said:


> I did mention it to a manager because while it doesn't bother me, there are a lot of kids there waiting so patiently and it is hard for them.


It's sad that not all guests can interact with some of the characters. The problem is that the characters can only be onstage for a set amount of time and because they also have to go outside to roam, their time allotment is shortened. Because RH was never set up to be a character dining experience, the CMs' scheduling isn't set up to provide that type of interactive experience. It's really set up as a Dance Party rotation.

If they adjust the character interaction in the future, the additional CM manpower will be reflected in the pricing of the RH experience. That will make 3 very pricey dining experiences during SW season.


----------



## lovethattink

Warwick ' s and Silas' lines are about 10 people deep each already. That's about how many were there around 10:30 last night.


----------



## cinder-ellah

lovethattink said:


> Warwick ' s and Silas' lines are about 10 people deep each already. That's about how many were there around 10:30 last night.


Wow !


----------



## southernfriedmom

Does anyone know if Sabine and Ezra appear at both the 12:15 & 4:15 PMC?

Also, is there any reason why we couldn't just order drinks at RH and no food?


----------



## aggietwins03

CheshireCrazy said:


> Just one person from the group can pick the credentials for the Premium, right?



Was this questions ever answered?  Can one person from the group pick up the FtF credentials while the others enjoy a ride or similar?


----------



## aggietwins03

We're visiting on Saturday, June 6.  What are the chances we can get a walk up breakfast for Galactic at Dine-In?  I've checked the disney dining site obsessively, and signed up for one of the paid notification services, but the day is drawing near and we still don't have a reservation.


----------



## williamscm3

aggietwins03 said:


> We're visiting on Saturday, June 6.  What are the chances we can get a walk up breakfast for Galactic at Dine-In?  I've checked the disney dining site obsessively, and signed up for one of the paid notification services, but the day is drawing near and we still don't have a reservation.


I saw a family getting walk up seating at 8 am on Friday. I would just head straight there and hope for the best. Also, I got about 5 notifications for our breakfast ADR(I kept them on) the day before we ate there. Lots of people cancel last minute


----------



## williamscm3

williamscm3 said:


> I saw a family getting walk up seating at 8 am on Friday. I would just head straight there and hope for the best.


----------



## southernfriedmom

williamscm3 said:


> I saw a family getting walk up seating at 8 am on Friday. I would just head straight there and hope for the best.


Did you notice how big their party was?


----------



## Itinkso

southernfriedmom said:


> Does anyone know if Sabine and Ezra appear at both the 12:15 & 4:15 PMC?
> 
> Also, is there any reason why we couldn't just order drinks at RH and no food?


Yes, Sabine and Ezra are part of both PMCs.

You can order anything you want. You do not have to order food.


----------



## Teamanderson

I just got a notification from Diningbuddy for a 8:05am for galactic. I snatched it quickly because our other was during the parade so I'll be dropping it I think. But now I guess we won't be doing the Chewie run or sign ups? Will it be possible to line up for JTA and VTTM before our reservation at 8:05? What's another good time for Chewie with Ewoks if not rope drop? We will be at HS 2 days so I guess we can do Chewie at rope drop the second day.


----------



## Xenuprime

Well, I didn't get 2 of the 3 things I really wanted today: Fett stein and Force Awakens shirt (no XL left).

Can anyone recommend a park shopper service or maybe I could pay a member to pick one up for me? I really don't want to buy from eBay and support scalpers (especially since a CM told me today, they are the main reason for sell outs).


----------



## aggietwins03

williamscm3 said:


> I saw a family getting walk up seating at 8 am on Friday. I would just head straight there and hope for the best. Also, I got about 5 notifications for our breakfast ADR(I kept them on) the day before we ate there. Lots of people cancel last minute



Thanks a million!


----------



## ethanwa

Had Rebel Hanger reservations today at 6:05PM. We were there from 6-7pm. Greedo, Sabine and Ezra, and a Jawa all made an appearance but NONE stopped by any of the tables in the area we sat at. Pretty disappointed. I realize characters aren't promised, but to hit up some tables and not other sucks, especially because our table had two kids (boy 9 and girl 7) who would have LOVED to meet their favorite Rebels characeters (when most adults could care less about the show it seems).

Food, atmosphere, and air conditioning was excellent though.


----------



## lchuck

A few more questions for all of you helpful folks:
1. We have a RH ADR for both next Sat and Sun evenings.  If we visit on Sat and we don't feel the need to come back again, will it be too late to cancel the Sunday ADR and not get charged?
2. We're staying offsite and have our own vehicle, can we pretty much count on being able to park near each park (MK, DHS, Epcot) and just walk in or do you need to take other means of transportation to get from the parking lots to the parks themselves (monorail, shuttle, etc)?
3.  For those that are familiar with the area, would anyone be willing to offer me route advice if I provide the address of the condo we are renting for the week?

Thanks in advance and I hope all of you guys are having a great time there this weekend.  We'll be driving down and leave in 3 1/2 days...getting very excited!


----------



## lovingeire

Pretty stoked about the shirts I made DH & I for our SWW day! Even DH is excited about them!


----------



## lchuck

lovingeire said:


> Pretty stoked about the shirts I made DH & I for our SWW day! Even DH is excited about them!
> View attachment 98787


Those are AWESOME!  Is that gold foil?  You will get many complements and questions about where you got the shirts, I guarantee it!  Which weekend are you going?


----------



## Wendydagny

@lovethattink We did and I was a total stalker, but I couldn't not ask if it was you after the awesome time my daughter and I had with your son. Everyone should experience the frozen sing along with him!  he really was a great kid to talk to and so nice and accepting of mine.


----------



## lovingeire

lchuck said:


> Those are AWESOME!  Is that gold foil?  You will get many complements and questions about where you got the shirts, I guarantee it!  Which weekend are you going?



Thank you! They are gold, metallic heat transfer vinyl. Made with my Silhouette Cameo & the trusty iron!

We'll be there weekend 4 on the 7th!  Today's pretty much over so eight days & a wake up!


----------



## Billabongi

I file this under fat chance but if anyone is considering canceling their feel the force deluxe premium package for 6/12-14 (any of those days) please let me know, would love it.


----------



## Kaschper

lovethattink said:


> Last night around 5pm they put the sign up outside Darth's Mall that they were sold out. There were 12 left at that time and they kept announcing the number left til gone.
> 
> Someone told me that they are going to stagger the mugs each weekend so there are some for all 5. Not sure if that's the case or not.



I over heard a CM tell someone during the VIP Darth's Mall time week 1 that they were "sold out of the mugs till next weekend".  From the conversation it sounded like they were selling a certain number of mugs each weekend.


----------



## JimBo Fett

hiroMYhero said:


> As long as the pins have the protective backs attached, the Jawas will take them in trade.


Great, thanks!


----------



## coluk003

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Total long shot- if anyone is in the park and finds a black and orange camera bag with a canon camera in it, please turn it in to guest services for me.   Three very helpful cast members tried to help me find it (thankful to them for trying) but they weren't able to find it.  Last time we know we had it was at 4:45 at the Blister pack meet.  We went to Darth's Mall afterward and then husband went to Star Tours and I went to Muppets (I didn't have it on my person- may have been left on my stroller) we checked all three possibilities and didn't find it.   We're checking guest services tonight.
> 
> It has pictures of my infant DD on it and some pics from the trip that aren't replicated on memory maker or my phone (including jedi Mickey's and galactic breakfast )
> 
> Needless to say if it wasn't for our dessert Party tonight I would have already gone back to the hotel.



If you purchased vacation insurance through Disney or another company that will cover the cost of the camera, I know the photos are priceless though and hope they found it for you.



aggietwins03 said:


> Was this questions ever answered?  Can one person from the group pick up the FtF credentials while the others enjoy a ride or similar?



Yes they can as long as they are on the reservation.



aggietwins03 said:


> We're visiting on Saturday, June 6.  What are the chances we can get a walk up breakfast for Galactic at Dine-In?  I've checked the disney dining site obsessively, and signed up for one of the paid notification services, but the day is drawing near and we still don't have a reservation.




I've read as well heard from the dis unplugged, they have seen people in the am getting walk ups,that would be my first stop, and I would briskly walk, as Disney doesn't allow running lol.




Teamanderson said:


> I just got a notification from Dining buddy for a 8:05am for galactic. I snatched it quickly because our other was during the parade so I'll be dropping it I think. But now I guess we won't be doing the Chewie run or sign ups? Will it be possible to line up for JTA and VTTM before our reservation at 8:05? What's another good time for Chewie with Ewoks if not rope drop? We will be at HS 2 days so I guess we can do Chewie at rope drop the second day.



You only get 5 to 10 mins grace on reservations, I would say do the Cherie run another day, as far as the  JTA AND VttM, you might want to choose what's most important and do that. Not sure of other good times to meet Chewie.



lovingeire said:


> Pretty stoked about the shirts I made DH & I for our SWW day! Even DH is excited about them!
> View attachment 98787



Awesome, think I've seen that on some hand towels perhaps by thinkgeek. Make sure he's always on the left lol.


----------



## coluk003

.    Testing testing testing


----------



## JimBo Fett

Gianfootography said:


> View attachment 98618


Love the Rocketeer!


----------



## stasijane

Is anyone in line for the autographs?  I over slept and really need to stop for coffee . I was just wondering if I had time?.


Boo! I'm like 4th for standby on Warrick.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hello SWW DISSERS! We are here at 6:05 and Vanessa Marshalls line is under the security check awning.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

PS we are getting our FP for Vanessa then going back to AKL to nap, we are so dead. We will be back around noon until our autograph session then headed in over to EPCOT to finish off our last full day....  we have been getting more and more bummed out as the end of the trip was drawing near. 

BUT plans are already in the works for next year...  We'll be trying for weekend 4 next time out so we can get three trips on one annual pass.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The Sunrise Student said:


> PS we are getting our FP for Vanessa then going back to AKL to nap, we are so dead. We will be back around noon until our autograph session then headed in over to EPCOT to finish off our last full day....  we have been getting more and more bummed out as the end of the trip was drawing near.
> 
> BUT plans are already in the works for next year...  We'll be trying for weekend 4 next time out so we can get three trips on one annual pass.



You still here?  I'm in Warwick's line wearing tie fighter leggings.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Warwick Davis' line is now closed.  Everyone else has plenty of space.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Warwick Davis' line is now closed.  Everyone else has plenty of space.


Yes we are, Mr Sunshine walked around looking for you...  Where are you in line?


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Warwick Davis' line is now closed.  Everyone else has plenty of space.


What time did you get in line?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

It's 7:05 do you know where your bed is....  Still waiting for them to pass out the FP so we can head out and go back to AKL


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The Sunrise Student said:


> Yes we are, Mr Sunshine walked around looking for you...  Where are you in line?



Oops sorry was sitting .  just going thru v security now.



yulilin3 said:


> What time did you get in line?



545.  Would have been earlier but car had a flat tire.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yeah FP for Vanessa Marshalls for 3:35....now crawling back to AKL for bed


----------



## lovethattink

Wendydagny said:


> @lovethattink We did and I was a total stalker, but I couldn't not ask if it was you after the awesome time my daughter and I had with your son. Everyone should experience the frozen sing along with him!  he really was a great kid to talk to and so nice and accepting of mine.



He doesn't know not accepting someone is an option. He has never met a stranger. I enjoyed watching your dd during the last song. 



stasijane said:


> Is anyone in line for the autographs?  I over slept and really need to stop for coffee . I was just wondering if I had time?.
> 
> 
> Boo! I'm like 4th for standby on Warrick.



He'll get to you.  He's usually pretty quick and signs for standby in between. Last year he at least had autographs ready for those he didn't have time to meet.


----------



## cavepig

My sister and her kids are there and want to know how early they need to line up for the Rebels Show (at 1:45)? No fastpass or priority seating.  I've read and searched but can't find anything. THANK YOU!


----------



## dkfajr1

Xenuprime said:


> Well, I didn't get 2 of the 3 things I really wanted today: Fett stein and Force Awakens shirt (no XL left).
> 
> Can anyone recommend a park shopper service or maybe I could pay a member to pick one up for me? I really don't want to buy from eBay and support scalpers (especially since a CM told me today, they are the main reason for sell outs).





Did you check the mall and tattoine traders? Tattoine traders had a few yesterday morning


----------



## RedM94

I was able to pick up a RH ADR from @pollyanna30 (thank you to her!!!!) last evening for May 30th at 4:30.  It was for six people and I only needed it for two.  I will be dropping four people back into the system.  

I know @Sonya2489 was looking for this date.  If you know her, please let her know it is available.


----------



## Nhebron

Last full day here and going to devote it to SWW.  We have the FTF package.

My kiddo has been overly sensitive to noise on this trip, so I'll be making a midday trip to look for some ear protection headphones.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

First for chewie!  Going to give him our half marathon medal.


----------



## cinder-ellah

The Sunrise Student said:


> PS we are getting our FP for Vanessa then going back to AKL to nap, we are so dead. We will be back around noon until our autograph session then headed in over to EPCOT to finish off our last full day....  we have been getting more and more bummed out as the end of the trip was drawing near.
> 
> BUT plans are already in the works for next year...  We'll be trying for weekend 4 next time out so we can get three trips on one annual pass.


Have fun today. And a good nap.

I see a definite trend here...... 2016 !


----------



## yulilin3

cavepig said:


> My sister and her kids are there and want to know how early they need to line up for the Rebels Show (at 1:45)? No fastpass or priority seating.  I've read and searched but can't find anything. THANK YOU!


They should be fine getting in line at 1pm. Yesterday there was no line for it but I think it was due to the 24 hours thing and the heat. They can play it by ear and stay close by if there's no line. They can stay in the shade and then jump in when the line starts growing


----------



## yulilin3

detailed pictures of general wheelchair area. FtF PP and the DPP for parade
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...306.1073741918.1406401066&type=1&l=898e314b9e
I apologize that we didn't get pics of the PP dessert party and fireworks viewing area. We were both exhausted and just chilled at the ledge by Echo Lake. If we have energy today we will stay and I'll get the pics.


----------



## pookadoo77

anyone get any pics of the crowds in the premium FtF dessert party area? Any reports on how packed it is?? Thanks!

Here is another premium review, just no dessert party review, great pics and diagrams though if anyone is interested...
http://mealtrip.com/star-wars-feel-the-force-premium-package-disney.asp


----------



## yulilin3

@pookadoo77  I'll try my best to stay for the dessert party pictures.
Here's the table set up around 7pm









I think what's making it seem crowded are the amount of tables. They decided for every group to have one and so there's less space to move. But everyone that I've talked to say it's not super crowded. Like the shoulder to shoulder situation for fireworks viewing on Hollywood Blvd


----------



## yulilin3

some characters, Rebel Hangar, finally meeting Sabine and Ezra without stalking. Our waitress was awesome. We checked in at 4:30pm and basically told her that we were haning out for at least an hour. She said, that's fine and basically left us alone. She would come every 10 minutes to check on us. I've never eaten so slowly in my life  At 5:47 Sabine and Ezra came out for 10 minutes only. We feel very lucky to have had such great interaction with them.
The Cantina Band came out 3 times while we were there. 2 Jawas came out but skipped our section. the Rodian mechanic skipped ourt section and went outside for most of his set.
I think the issue that they are having is that there are only 2 Sabines and 1 Ezra that I know of. They do the Rebels show, they do 2 PMC and then RH sets and fireworks pre-show. Maybe that's why it's so hard to have them out longer and visit all the tables?
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...937.1073741919.1406401066&type=1&l=437c7101f6
This are my 2 favorite picks.


----------



## yulilin3

notice how Sabine's guns go thru the blaster  we went for the cartoon holster look


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> some characters, Rebel Hangar, finally meeting Sabine and Ezra without stalking. Our waitress was awesome. We checked in at 4:30pm and basically told her that we were haning out for at least an hour. She said, that's fine and basically left us alone. She would come every 10 minutes to check on us. I've never eaten so slowly in my life  At 5:47 Sabine and Ezra came out for 10 minutes only. We feel very lucky to have had such great interaction with them.
> The Cantina Band came out 3 times while we were there. 2 Jawas came out but skipped our section. the Rodian mechanic skipped ourt section and went outside for most of his set.
> I think the issue that they are having is that there are only 2 Sabines and 1 Ezra that I know of. They do the Rebels show, they do 2 PMC and then RH sets and fireworks pre-show. Maybe that's why it's so hard to have them out longer and visit all the tables?
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...937.1073741919.1406401066&type=1&l=437c7101f6
> This are my 2 favorite picks.


Great pics !   
Your daughters outfit is outstanding and she is so photogenic !


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> notice how Sabine's guns go thru the blaster  we went for the cartoon holster look


Yulilin, is it okay if I lift your photos to see if they can possibly get forwarded to Sabine?


----------



## yulilin3

face painting station by star tours offerings


----------



## yulilin3

Force push and lightsaber fight with Vader magic shot. By coke bottle/Backlot area


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> Yulilin, is it okay if I lift your photos to see if they can possibly get forwarded to Sabine?


please do!! I was thinking of printing the one of the 2 of them graffiting the poster and giving it to the CM handler. You could tell they both were impressed with her costume. Sabine was telling Stephanie that she wanted to do some more "damage" to the rebel hangar using some orange color, maybe.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> please do!! I was thinking of printing the one of the 2 of them graffiting the poster and giving it to the CM handler. You could tell they both were impressed with her costume. Sabine was telling Stephanie that she wanted to do some more "damage" to the rebel hangar using some orange color, maybe.


The pics are on their way!


----------



## HCinKC

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Total long shot- if anyone is in the park and finds a black and orange camera bag with a canon camera in it, please turn it in to guest services for me.   Three very helpful cast members tried to help me find it (thankful to them for trying) but they weren't able to find it.  Last time we know we had it was at 4:45 at the Blister pack meet.  We went to Darth's Mall afterward and then husband went to Star Tours and I went to Muppets (I didn't have it on my person- may have been left on my stroller) we checked all three possibilities and didn't find it.   We're checking guest services tonight.
> 
> It has pictures of my infant DD on it and some pics from the trip that aren't replicated on memory maker or my phone (including jedi Mickey's and galactic breakfast )
> 
> Needless to say if it wasn't for our dessert Party tonight I would have already gone back to the hotel.


Oh no! I am sick to my stomach for you. I really hope you get it back. In the event that some nefarious person took it, I hope they at least turn your memory card into lost and found. Crossing all my fingers for you!


----------



## yulilin3

A special thanks to the DISser that we met at RH yesterday for the special gift (I forgot your username but I remembered where I've seen you, in your running recap videos). You really didn't have to. I'm happy to help out. It was so much fun cause in our little room out of the 4 tables 3 of them were DISsers.


----------



## cinder-ellah

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Total long shot- if anyone is in the park and finds a black and orange camera bag with a canon camera in it, please turn it in to guest services for me.   Three very helpful cast members tried to help me find it (thankful to them for trying) but they weren't able to find it.  Last time we know we had it was at 4:45 at the Blister pack meet.  We went to Darth's Mall afterward and then husband went to Star Tours and I went to Muppets (I didn't have it on my person- may have been left on my stroller) we checked all three possibilities and didn't find it.   We're checking guest services tonight.
> 
> It has pictures of my infant DD on it and some pics from the trip that aren't replicated on memory maker or my phone (including jedi Mickey's and galactic breakfast )
> 
> Needless to say if it wasn't for our dessert Party tonight I would have already gone back to the hotel.


Sending Pixie Dust and Powers of the Force your way.  Hope you get good news today.


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> The pics are on their way!


she was awesome. Steph was truly starstruck. You know how hard that is to do to a 14 year old girl


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> some characters, Rebel Hangar, finally meeting Sabine and Ezra without stalking. Our waitress was awesome. We checked in at 4:30pm and basically told her that we were haning out for at least an hour. She said, that's fine and basically left us alone. She would come every 10 minutes to check on us. I've never eaten so slowly in my life  At 5:47 Sabine and Ezra came out for 10 minutes only. We feel very lucky to have had such great interaction with them.
> The Cantina Band came out 3 times while we were there. 2 Jawas came out but skipped our section. the Rodian mechanic skipped ourt section and went outside for most of his set.
> I think the issue that they are having is that there are only 2 Sabines and 1 Ezra that I know of. They do the Rebels show, they do 2 PMC and then RH sets and fireworks pre-show. Maybe that's why it's so hard to have them out longer and visit all the tables?
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...937.1073741919.1406401066&type=1&l=437c7101f6
> This are my 2 favorite picks.


Love the graffiti one!

We originally had a Sunday RH. I was bumming switching to Tuesday since that meant no Sabine & Ezra. Now I am kind of glad. I would have hated for ODS to see them and not meet them. I know adults understand the schedule they are running on, but kids have a harder time with that. FWIW, the characters did not seem at all rushed on Tuesday. As far as I could tell, they were making it around to all of the tables, sometimes coming around again in one set. We were in the lower section by the fountain drink machines.

And on a side note, does anyone else think Ezra's wig is kinda goofy? *giggle*


----------



## yulilin3

@DisneyLove2015 I hope you are able to get it back. Please let us know the outcome of this ordeal


----------



## yulilin3

Things I'm going to find out today:
What items from X Wing Collectibles are sold out (if any)
Try and stay for dessert party pictures
Anything else you guys want me to find out?
I saw the post about the Force Awakens shirt and they have them at Mickey's of Hollywood, Villains in Vogue and Tattooine Traders. They have expanded the whole line of SWW items to all of these stores. There's a larger selection at the mall but you can find almost all of it in these stores.
Leaving for DHS around 10ish. So if you guys think of anything else that you want me to check let me know


----------



## Xenuprime

dkfajr1 said:


> Did you check the mall and tattoine traders? Tattoine traders had a few yesterday morning



We checked everywhere, starting at 11am. We got there right when the parade was starting and couldn't really see it, so we started shopping.

We were told different things at each store about the stein:

1. A big shipment of them was lost.
2. Only so many are sold each weekend.
3. There's no limit, so scalpers are buying them up.

I'm guessing it's a combination of all three answers

Also, if you hang out at the Darth Mall exit (the walkway between it and the prop store), you can see many characters walk through. We saw Ahsoka, Asajj Ventriss, Darth Maul and Captain Rex!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Things I'm going to find out today:
> What items from X Wing Collectibles are sold out (if any)
> Try and stay for dessert party pictures
> Anything else you guys want me to find out?
> I saw the post about the Force Awakens shirt and they have them at Mickey's of Hollywood, Villains in Vogue and Tattooine Traders. They have expanded the whole line of SWW items to all of these stores. There's a larger selection at the mall but you can find almost all of it in these stores.
> Leaving for DHS around 10ish. So if you guys think of anything else that you want me to check let me know



Aaaaand helping me stalk chopper hahah


----------



## williamscm3

southernfriedmom said:


> Did you notice how big their party was?


I think for 3


----------



## williamscm3

Xenuprime said:


> Well, I didn't get 2 of the 3 things I really wanted today: Fett stein and Force Awakens shirt (no XL left).
> 
> Can anyone recommend a park shopper service or maybe I could pay a member to pick one up for me? I really don't want to buy from eBay and support scalpers (especially since a CM told me today, they are the main reason for sell outs).


I used Mouse to your House. Great service!


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Aaaaand helping me stalk chopper hahah


you'll be there around 4:30ish?? I'll help


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> you'll be there around 4:30ish?? I'll help



I will be... Unless I completely lose my mind.  Which is possible.  Was at Mk magic hours till 3 am, then up at 5 for Warwick auto line.


----------



## lovingeire

That graffiti shot is awesome! It really showcases how amazing Stephs costume is!

Thanks for all the reconisence @yulilin3


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I will be... Unless I completely lose my mind.  Which is possible.  Was at Mk magic hours till 3 am, then up at 5 for Warwick auto line.


you are insane!!! We slept a good 8 hours and are still tired from the heat


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I will be... Unless I completely lose my mind.  Which is possible.  Was at Mk magic hours till 3 am, then up at 5 for Warwick auto line.


I did this one night last weekend as well! We had EMH at MK and took advantage of it.  DH took a nap earlier in the day or he wouldn't have made it -- for sure! LOL!


----------



## mom2febgirls

Are the storm trooper shows (storming the park and SotS preshow) the same all 5 weekends?


----------



## yulilin3

mom2febgirls said:


> Are the storm trooper shows (storming the park and SotS preshow) the same all 5 weekends?


yes they are.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm out guys.


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> some characters, Rebel Hangar, finally meeting Sabine and Ezra without stalking. Our waitress was awesome. We checked in at 4:30pm and basically told her that we were haning out for at least an hour. She said, that's fine and basically left us alone. She would come every 10 minutes to check on us. I've never eaten so slowly in my life  At 5:47 Sabine and Ezra came out for 10 minutes only. We feel very lucky to have had such great interaction with them.
> The Cantina Band came out 3 times while we were there. 2 Jawas came out but skipped our section. the Rodian mechanic skipped ourt section and went outside for most of his set.
> I think the issue that they are having is that there are only 2 Sabines and 1 Ezra that I know of. They do the Rebels show, they do 2 PMC and then RH sets and fireworks pre-show. Maybe that's why it's so hard to have them out longer and visit all the tables?
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...937.1073741919.1406401066&type=1&l=437c7101f6
> This are my 2 favorite picks.


that's great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovethattink

Wow!! It's super dooper crowded today!!


----------



## Lizzim

We went shopping today and I got these amazing socks for my other half


----------



## JennStars9

Lizzim said:


> We went shopping today and I got these amazing socks for my other half
> 
> View attachment 98813



Those are awesome! Where did you find them?


----------



## Lizzim

JennStars9 said:


> Those are awesome! Where did you find them?



We are in the UK, they were in a store called Marks and Spencers


----------



## cherice95403

We have a Jedi Mickey and a Galactic Breakfast schedule during week V. Will the characters sign autograph books? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

cherice95403 said:


> We have a Jedi Mickey and a Galactic Breakfast schedule during week V. Will the characters sign autograph books? Thanks!


Breakfast characters roaming inside sign,not Vader or Fett
Dinner none of them sign but you get an autograph card at the entrance with all their signatures


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

Hello all!!

Love all the pictures, responses, and tips! This is a great thread! I apologize if this has already been mentioned, but what would be a good time to start lining up for passes for Taylor Gray?


----------



## LumosQ102

Not sure of this would help anyone, but I am cancelling dinner at Hollywood & Vine on Monday 8th June for 2 people at 18:35. Please do let me know and I'll happily coordinate times.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> she was awesome. Steph was truly starstruck. You know how hard that is to do to a 14 year old girl


Sabine received the photos! She says thanks and that Steph was also AWESOME!!


----------



## CindySwims

On my way to the park now. Much later start than I planned on. DS7 fell and needed some stitches, so he will be resting at home today. I have an extra FP that we are not using today for Rebels and SotS. If anyone wants it they can meet us in line and just scan his MB.


----------



## delmar411

Here are the pics I got of Sabine and Ezra last night... @yulilin3


----------



## delmar411

Not sure why it put some in multiple times...sorry!


----------



## delmar411

We are heading back over to the studios soon for try 3 at meeting Ashley at the HU signing. Wish me patience and calm as DD11 is not going to be thrilled with trying again. Her self-filtering ability disappears around the30min mark.


----------



## yulilin3

IamTHERebelSpy86 said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> Love all the pictures, responses, and tips! This is a great thread! I apologize if this has already been mentioned, but what would be a good time to start lining up for passes for Taylor Gray?


Both weekends so far we've arrived at 6:30am and gotten first session for both rebel actresses. I think you don't need be here any earlier than that


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> We are heading back over to the studios soon for try 3 at meeting Ashley at the HU signing. Wish me patience and calm as DD11 is not going to be thrilled with trying again. Her self-filtering ability disappears around the30min mark.


Good luck


----------



## BobaFettFan

Itinkso said:


> Sabine received the photos! She says thanks and that Steph was also AWESOME!!



I like how well casted these two are.  Ezra is a happy chill dude and plays it up. Sabine plays it cool but friendly.  It makes me want to see them in an actual live action movie.  Or at least something centered around Sabine's early life with the mandalorian imperial training camps.


----------



## yulilin3

@OhioStateBuckeye The secret out.  Just saw 5adults waiting for the rebels to come down from stage. Be sure to act super excited. They have to slow down to manage the ramp with chopper.  Will be there


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Ok folks a few things,  the ride times are insane here St DHS,  when "The Great  Movie"  ride is over 65 minute wait and ququeing outside you know crap just got real! 

NOTE ON FTF PACKAGES: IF YOU ARE MJR INTERESTED IN THE SHOW GET THE DELUXE, IF YOU ARE MJR INTERESTED IN THE PARADE AND FIRE WORKS GET THE PREMIUM!!! I will go I to more detail on my trip report when I get home. I will quickly say if you only like one or two of the shows FP one and get a voucher for the other through the premium package,  it's the better deal that way.


----------



## yulilin3

Magnets at villains in vogue


----------



## Billabongi

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok folks a few things,  the ride times are insane here St DHS,  when "The Great  Movie"  ride is over 65 minute wait and ququeing outside you know crap just got real!
> 
> NOTE ON FTF PACKAGES: IF YOU ARE MJR INTERESTED IN THE SHOW GET THE DELUXE, IF YOU ARE MJR INTERESTED IN THE PARADE AND FIRE WORKS GET THE PREMIUM!!! I will go I to more detail on my trip report when I get home. I will quickly say if you only like one or two of the shows FP one and get a voucher for the other through the premium package,  it's the better deal that way.


Sounds like a good plan but the show fp's are long gone and so are the packages for that matter which is what I'm facing. Got a late start this year and paying for it.


----------



## mesaboy2

I will be canceling a FtF Premium Package (the $69 version) for this Friday May 29th for 3.  Post in this thread or PM me by 6:00p tomorrow if interested in coordinating, otherwise I'll release it.


----------



## yulilin3

Walked thru standby. No wait. It just started raining. Stephanie went up to the bleachers to report if you get wet or not and even though they have an awning all the seats are wet


----------



## yulilin3

Billabongi said:


> Sounds like a good plan but the show fp's are long gone and so are the packages for that matter which is what I'm facing. Got a late start this year and paying for it.


I think the report is meant to help for next year


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Can someone snag a Boba stein for me? I'm coming down Saturday and it looks like it'll be sold out before I get there. 

PM me and we'll work out the details.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Walked thru standby. No wait. It just started raining. Stephanie went up to the bleachers to report if you get wet or not and even though they have an awning all the seats are wetView attachment 98857



We're here too, FP section


----------



## CAS239

CheshireCrazy said:


> Can someone snag a Boba stein for me? I'm coming down Saturday and it looks like it'll be sold out before I get there.
> 
> PM me and we'll work out the details.



They're selling a certain amount each day. Get there early Saturday and you should be able to score some.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Okay good news. I thought it was just a certain amount each weekend.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Any stines anywhere today?


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> Magnets at villains in vogue
> View attachment 98851


Do they have a lot of the magnets?


----------



## ethanwa

Anybody have the Feel The Force photo set from week 1? I'm trying to collect the full set of photos this year. (I have week 2 already)

I can pick up in person in WDW or pay for shipping if you want to mail them. Thanks for your help everyone!!


----------



## yulilin3

Standby line for SotS at 1:51


----------



## yulilin3

boricuajedi said:


> Do they have a lot of the magnets?


Only about 20. I'll go Darth's Mall to check if there are more there later


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> Only about 20. I'll go Darth's Mall to check if there are more there later


Gracias!


----------



## yulilin3

Taking one for the team. Going to line up for SotS...there was a quick shower and it just made things horribly humid. Hanging in the once upon a time shop until I see the standby get long


----------



## yulilin3

As soon as i typed the last message They allowed us up the ramp. Here's my view for the next hour


----------



## pookadoo77

Is there a big difference in FP for a show versus the "reserved seating" you get with the premium FtF, show seating area wise I mean? Still arrive early for both I assume? TY!!


----------



## pookadoo77

Thanks @The Sunrise Student ! Cant wait to see your report!! I think I am glad we got premium FtF now. We already have FP for Oz and Maul shows, so just need for wiggle room areas during parade and fireworks, the drinks and goodies I will call a bonus!  May try for our 1 show to be Oz if the reserved seating is way better than FP, in that case we will be releasing Oz FP the morning of the 12th, FYI anyone who did not get them, search between 9-11am for releases from premium ppl that opted for reserved...


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Is there a big difference in FP for a show versus the "reserved seating" you get with the premium FtF, show seating area wise I mean? Still arrive early for both I assume? TY!!


The fp area is the left of the theater. The reserved area is center and bottom. You don't need to arrive early for the package seating. For fp be in line maybe 20 minutes before the show


----------



## delmar411

ethanwa said:


> Anybody have the Feel The Force photo set from week 1? I'm trying to collect the full set of photos this year. (I have week 2 already)
> 
> I can pick up in person in WDW or pay for shipping if you want to mail them. Thanks for your help everyone!!




I will trade you a week 2 set for a week 1


----------



## jennab113

ethanwa said:


> Anybody have the Feel The Force photo set from week 1? I'm trying to collect the full set of photos this year. (I have week 2 already)
> 
> I can pick up in person in WDW or pay for shipping if you want to mail them. Thanks for your help everyone!!


 I think I do. I can check when I get home later today or tomorrow.


----------



## stasijane

I'm not complaining  because I know I'm taking a chance with Warrick SB, but I still want to be sad that while I'm the 2nd standby  I'm feeling nervous  that none were accepted  in the first session


----------



## yulilin3

Orlando rain and sun n


----------



## ethanwa

delmar411 said:


> I will trade you a week 2 set for a week 1



PM sent.


----------



## yulilin3

stasijane said:


> I'm not complaining  because I know I'm taking a chance with Warrick SB, but I still want to be sad that while I'm the 2nd standby  I'm feeling nervous  that none were accepted  in the first session


What time did you arrive morning?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Look who popped up on Vanessa Marshell's Instagram


----------



## CJK

So disappointed.  Decided to appease dh and let him swim until SOTS. We just got turned away at DHS due to full parking lot. There wasn't enough time to park at Epcot and they wouldn't let him drop me off.  It's our last day, and our FP's will go to waste. We did see the show last weekend, but wanted to see it with the different celebs. This will teach me to be so accommodating for dh.


----------



## yulilin3

@CJK that sucks. I'm sorry. The park is super 
packed


----------



## williamscm3

So I'm assuming character lines are horrible right now? We're about to head out to HS shortly to get a few autographs from characters we missed Friday


----------



## yulilin3

Thanks for sharing @MunchkinandSugarBear


----------



## Wendydagny

yulilin3 said:


> detailed pictures of general wheelchair area. FtF PP and the DPP for parade
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...306.1073741918.1406401066&type=1&l=898e314b9e
> I apologize that we didn't get pics of the PP dessert party and fireworks viewing area. We were both exhausted and just chilled at the ledge by Echo Lake. If we have energy today we will stay and I'll get the pics.



You can see us in the ftf wheelchair pic! My dd us wearing the blue tutu. The CM's were great about ensuring all w/c users had a spot, and even saved my dd a great spot as soon as they saw us get in line!


----------



## kpd6901

Just binge watched Rebels in preparation for our trip! We had them all DVRed but never had the opportunity to sit down and watch them. So glad I did!


----------



## Wendydagny

pookadoo77 said:


> anyone get any pics of the crowds in the premium FtF dessert party area? Any reports on how packed it is?? Thanks!
> 
> Here is another premium review, just no dessert party review, great pics and diagrams though if anyone is interested...
> http://mealtrip.com/star-wars-feel-the-force-premium-package-disney.asp



I did not think it was bad at all last night. There was plenty of room for the kids to roam and dance. 

And a shout out to whoever the bice person was who brought me desserts last night (I was alone with dd) if you were a Diser!


----------



## Coruscant

Disboards newbie here... Are there any annual passholders at DHS today that would be kind enough to grab a couple of this week's Boba Fett poster for myself and a friend?


----------



## JayLeeJay

Coruscant said:


> Disboards newbie here... Are there any annual passholders at DHS today that would be kind enough to grab a couple of this week's Boba Fett poster for myself and a friend?



Are you in the HS today? I have time to meet up to give you one if you are.


----------



## Coruscant

JayLeeJay said:


> Are you in the HS today?


I am! Where can I find you?


----------



## CJK

Thanks @yulilin3. I wanted to thank you again for all your help these last few weeks. We got SO much more out of SWW thanks to you. From your hard work on this thread to actually booking RH for me when I couldn't, you have been absolutely amazing. I will miss this thread now that our trip is over, but I may need to stick around on this thread a little longer to help the post trip blues  To all of u still planning your trips, live it up and enjoy every minute!!


----------



## ArielRae

boricuajedi said:


> Do they have a lot of the magnets?



They had a lot of the magnets Saturday morning at Darth's Mall.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

CJK said:


> So disappointed.  Decided to appease dh and let him swim until SOTS. We just got turned away at DHS due to full parking lot. There wasn't enough time to park at Epcot and they wouldn't let him drop me off.  It's our last day, and our FP's will go to waste. We did see the show last weekend, but wanted to see it with the different celebs. This will teach me to be so accommodating for dh.


just curious does this mean they are at any kind of phased closing for DHS? 

Someone told us (during weekend 1) that on the Friday DHS had hit a phased closing or the park was 'closed' to incoming  people - I have to admit I didn't believe her.....anyone know (regarding today or weekend 1)?

CJK I am so sorry that happened to you - it's tough when you're the planner and you try to appease everyone and things don't work out right as a result!


----------



## jthornton94

Anyone there having FP+ issues rigt now?  Can't see any of mine scheduled for next week and heard the system has gone down at the park as well.


----------



## boricuajedi

ArielRae said:


> They had a lot of the magnets Saturday morning at Darth's Mall.


Thanks.


----------



## Laura C

Can anyone remember what page number (roughly) the you tube video review was for the Jedi mickey dinner, I wanted to check the food again, they done close ups of each item, also is it allowed for adults to get food from the children's menu section as its buffet? Thanks very much xx I did search you tube and the first page on here with no luck of finding it.


----------



## ophkw

yulilin3 said:


> A special thanks to the DISser that we met at RH yesterday for the special gift (I forgot your username but I remembered where I've seen you, in your running recap videos). You really didn't have to. I'm happy to help out. It was so much fun cause in our little room out of the 4 tables 3 of them were DISsers.



You are very welcome!  I'm so happy someone watches my running recaps!   That made my day!   Hope you are having a great day today. We are pooped and hanging by the pool this afternoon.


----------



## ghornett

As of 4pm they still have boba posters. 
Has the Han Luke vinylmation pack sold out yet? I haven't made it to x wing yet today.


----------



## jennab113

Laura C said:


> Can anyone remember what page number (roughly) the you tube video review was for the Jedi mickey dinner, I wanted to check the food again, they done close ups of each item, also is it allowed for adults to get food from the children's menu section as its buffet? Thanks very much xx I did search you tube and the first page on here with no luck of finding it.


Here you go - page 662. 


yulilin3 said:


> I'm linking this video on the first post. It is very detailed on the character meals. A good look at all the food items available for the Jedi Mickey dinner


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

@yulilin3 at the stage stairs, don't see  ramp?


----------



## CAS239

I'll be heading out to HS in a couple hours to catch the fireworks again 

I love coming in later and being able to park in the front


----------



## Laura C

@jennab113 thanks very much, as fussy eaters we can now plan our meal a bit more, got a feeling DH will be filling up on desserts and blue milk! x


----------



## JayLeeJay

Coruscant said:


> I am! Where can I find you?



We are headed to muppet vision (because it's the only thing left to do). We could also meet outside rockin roller coaster around 5:15/5:30 or outside Hollywood and vine around 7:30. Not sure what we are doing between 5:45 and 7:30 but if you'll be somewhere let me know and we'll come find you.


----------



## RedM94

I still have the following available.  Hope everyone is having a great day!!

I was able to pick up a RH ADR from @pollyanna30 (thank you to her!!!!) last evening for May 30th at 4:30.  It was for six people and I only needed it for two.  I will be dropping four people back into the system. 

I know @Sonya2489 was looking for this date.  If you know her, please let her know it is available.


----------



## Coruscant

JayLeeJay said:


> We are headed to muppet vision (because it's the only thing left to do). We could also meet outside rockin roller coaster around 5:15/5:30 or outside Hollywood and vine around 7:30. Not sure what we are doing between 5:45 and 7:30 but if you'll be somewhere let me know and we'll come find you.


I will also head to muppet vision! Are you already in line? If I miss you there, rockin rollercoaster around 5:15 would work for me as well


----------



## JayLeeJay

Coruscant said:


> I will also head to muppet vision! Are you already in line? If I miss you there, rockin rollercoaster around 5:15 would work for me as well



On the way to muppet vision we stopped for a drink at by starring roles cafe. We'll probably be here until our rockin roller coaster FP and then head over at 5:15. I am wearing a blue Star Wars/tangled shirt and a Just engaged button. My boyfriend is wearing the red passholder SW shirt. We are sitting at table in the middle. His back is facing the street. We also have a blue light saber on the table.


----------



## MissTiss

Boba Fett steins at Hot and Fresh near the arch!


----------



## lchuck

A few more questions for all of you helpful folks:
1. We have a RH ADR for both next Sat and Sun evenings. If we visit on Sat and we don't feel the need to come back again, will it be too late to cancel the Sunday ADR and not get charged?
2. We're staying offsite and have our own vehicle, can we pretty much count on being able to park near each park (MK, DHS, Epcot) and just walk in or do you need to take other means of transportation to get from the parking lots to the parks themselves (monorail, shuttle, etc)?
3. For those that are familiar with the area, would anyone be willing to offer me route advice if I provide the address of the condo we are renting for the week?

Thanks in advance and I hope all of you guys are having a great time there this weekend. We'll be driving down and leave in 3 1/2 days...getting very excited!


----------



## Coruscant

JayLeeJay said:


> On the way to muppet vision we stopped for a drink at by starring roles cafe. We'll probably be here until our rockin roller coaster FP and then head over at 5:15. I am wearing a blue Star Wars/tangled shirt and a Just engaged button. My boyfriend is wearing the red passholder SW shirt. We are sitting at table in the middle. His back is facing the street. We also have a blue light saber on the table.


Thank you, I'm heading that way! I'm wearing one of the Force Awakens v-necks and have a dark ponytail


----------



## yulilin3

Any positive or negative experiences that you guys have please don't hesitate to email Disney. I don't remember the exact email but will post it tomorrow.
It's the only way they will know what's working and what's not.
If you want them to connect you ,you can leave your phone number and a good time call and they will.


----------



## ghornett

Steins at DM!!!


----------



## RebelScumRunner

Sorry if only half of this has to do with Star Wars...

Family and I are headed to WDW and will be around for SWW V.  We will be in HS for the evening of June 12th to enjoy Jedi Mickey's H&V dine and the park thereafter.  We are then planning on spending the whole day at HS on June 14th, the very last day of SWW's.  Anyway, of course, I'm trying to plan our time as best as I can.  I want us to meet a ton of SW characters, and while my daughter loves them, she also loves Baymax.

With the time that we are spending at HS, is it accurate to say that, in order to enjoy most of what the park has to offer, we may have to sacrifice time with a big name SW character like Chewie or Vader?  How long have waits been for Baymax during these SWW's?  I've heard that you need to get to Baymax real early or else waits have been pretty crazy.  If we decide to pass up Vader/Chewie, what time should we get to Baymax to limit the wait?  Is there a 'Baymax Run' similar to Chewie's at RD? 

Planning has been tough because I want to 'do everything' and I realize it's not possible.  While we want to meet characters, we also want to do rides/attractions...what I am hoping plays in our favor is that we are not doing any of the Star Wars related shows or parade (GASP! I know...I know


----------



## delmar411

Steins at Pevys  right now


----------



## RedM94

lchuck said:


> A few more questions for all of you helpful folks:
> 1. We have a RH ADR for both next Sat and Sun evenings. If we visit on Sat and we don't feel the need to come back again, will it be too late to cancel the Sunday ADR and not get charged?
> 2. We're staying offsite and have our own vehicle, can we pretty much count on being able to park near each park (MK, DHS, Epcot) and just walk in or do you need to take other means of transportation to get from the parking lots to the parks themselves (monorail, shuttle, etc)?
> 3. For those that are familiar with the area, would anyone be willing to offer me route advice if I provide the address of the condo we are renting for the week?
> 
> Thanks in advance and I hope all of you guys are having a great time there this weekend. We'll be driving down and leave in 3 1/2 days...getting very excited!



Check out mousesavers, they have a POI file you can upload to your GPS that has all of the parks and hotels plus pre loaded.  It isn't perfect but I have been using it for several years and like it.


----------



## Itinkso

lchuck said:


> A few more questions for all of you helpful folks:
> 1. We have a RH ADR for both next Sat and Sun evenings. If we visit on Sat and we don't feel the need to come back again, will it be too late to cancel the Sunday ADR and not get charged?
> 2. We're staying offsite and have our own vehicle, can we pretty much count on being able to park near each park (MK, DHS, Epcot) and just walk in or do you need to take other means of transportation to get from the parking lots to the parks themselves (monorail, shuttle, etc)?
> 3. For those that are familiar with the area, would anyone be willing to offer me route advice if I provide the address of the condo we are renting for the week?
> 
> Thanks in advance and I hope all of you guys are having a great time there this weekend. We'll be driving down and leave in 3 1/2 days...getting very excited!


1. As long as you cancel by midnight you'll be fine.
2. At MK you have to Monorail or ferry to the park. DHS and Epcot do have trams if you don't want to walk to the entrance.
3. If you are off of the 192, enter Disney property via  Sherberth Road. That brings you into property near AK/AKL. Signs will direct you to all areas within the resort.


----------



## Itinkso

RebelScumRunner said:


> Sorry if only half of this has to do with Star Wars...
> 
> Family and I are headed to WDW and will be around for SWW V.  We will be in HS for the evening of June 12th to enjoy Jedi Mickey's H&V dine and the park thereafter.  We are then planning on spending the whole day at HS on June 14th, the very last day of SWW's.  Anyway, of course, I'm trying to plan our time as best as I can.  I want us to meet a ton of SW characters, and while my daughter loves them, she also loves Baymax.
> 
> With the time that we are spending at HS, is it accurate to say that, in order to enjoy most of what the park has to offer, we may have to sacrifice time with a big name SW character like Chewie or Vader?  How long have waits been for Baymax during these SWW's?  I've heard that you need to get to Baymax real early or else waits have been pretty crazy.  If we decide to pass up Vader/Chewie, what time should we get to Baymax to limit the wait?  Is there a 'Baymax Run' similar to Chewie's at RD?
> 
> Planning has been tough because I want to 'do everything' and I realize it's not possible.  While we want to meet characters, we also want to do rides/attractions...what I am hoping plays in our favor is that we are not doing any of the Star Wars related shows or parade (GASP! I know...I know


There isn't a Baymax run because Hiro and Baymax begin meeting at 10:30. I believe some DISers will attempt to meet Hiro and Baymax during SWW III... hopefully they'll post their strategy and wait times.


----------



## lovethattink

Anyone see Stars of the Saga today? That was my husband and son that Warwick have the shout out to and whose soap and snowflake they put up on the screen


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lovethattink said:


> Anyone see Stars of the Saga today? That was my husband and son that Warwick have the shout out to and whose soap and snowflake they put up on the screen



I was there!  I remembered you guys talking about that.  It was pretty cool.


----------



## JayLeeJay

lovethattink said:


> Anyone see Stars of the Saga today? That was my husband and son that Warwick have the shout out to and whose soap and snowflake they put up on the screen



That was really cool. We were in the row behind you and to the side. I wish they would have been able to get a camera on you guys to be on the big screen.


----------



## yulilin3

Boba Fett Stein at wattos grotto. In a huge line right now. 
Also plenty of magnets


----------



## Skywise

How about the donald and mickey magic bands (limited edition) are those still around?


----------



## yulilin3

The Her Universe At At shirts have arrived but need to be tagged. So they will be out next weekend


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Skywise said:


> How about the donald and mickey magic bands (limited edition) are those still around?



They were as of this morning


----------



## Xenuprime

If anyone is willing to grab me a stein and ship it, I would be very grateful (and pay, lol)!


----------



## yulilin3

Got two. Huge line. It looks pretty well stocked at this point. 
Won't ship but if you're coming any of the next weekends we can meet. PM me if interested.


----------



## Meaghan

Hello!  I just want to thank everyone for all their posts on this awesome thread!  My fiancé and I are attending our first SWW next Friday and this thread has helped me in planning our day tremendously!  I have two quick questions.  I collect vinylmations and wanted to purchase some of the new Star Wars series.  Does anyone know where they are being sold?  Also, we have a Rebel Hangar reservation for this coming Thursday at 6:45 PM.  Do you guys think that Chewie will still be there at this time?  Thank you so much! =)


----------



## yulilin3

Mickey magic bands sold . Annual passholder shirt sold out but might get more.
Vinylmation weekends one sold out. Plenty of weekend II left. Everything else it's still available
Vinylmation weekend II


----------



## delmar411

I picked up 2 extra steins so if anyone needs 1 hit me up.


----------



## Coruscant

JayLeeJay said:


> On the way to muppet vision we stopped for a drink at by starring roles cafe. We'll probably be here until our rockin roller coaster FP and then head over at 5:15. I am wearing a blue Star Wars/tangled shirt and a Just engaged button. My boyfriend is wearing the red passholder SW shirt. We are sitting at table in the middle. His back is facing the street. We also have a blue light saber on the table.


Thank you so much again! It was nice meeting you guys!


----------



## delmar411

Meaghan said:


> Hello!  I just want to thank everyone for all their posts on this awesome thread!  My fiancé and I are attending our first SWW next Friday and this thread has helped me in planning our day tremendously!  I have two quick questions.  I collect vinylmations and wanted to purchase some of the new Star Wars series.  Does anyone know where they are being sold?  Also, we have a Rebel Hangar reservation for this coming Thursday at 6:45 PM.  Do you guys think that Chewie will still be there at this time?  Thank you so much! =)



They have the new series at both mall stores. Not sure if anywhere else. But you might do better hitting up ebay for some pieces as there are 5 extra figures to collect in the set and so people have bought lots.


----------



## Xenuprime

BIG thanks to delmar411 for picking me up a stein! Whoohoo!


----------



## yulilin3

Meaghan said:


> Hello!  I just want to thank everyone for all their posts on this awesome thread!  My fiancé and I are attending our first SWW next Friday and this thread has helped me in planning our day tremendously!  I have two quick questions.  I collect vinylmations and wanted to purchase some of the new Star Wars series.  Does anyone know where they are being sold?  Also, we have a Rebel Hangar reservation for this coming Thursday at 6:45 PM.  Do you guys think that Chewie will still be there at this time?  Thank you so much! =)


Vinylmation are available at x wings collectibles. I'm not sure about Chewie


----------



## stasijane

I am here deciding on a HU cardigan  and see the Boba Fett mugs if anyone is interested


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Character palooza has happened today and yesterday at approx 610 at tot gates.


----------



## mesaboy2

RH currently available on 5/29 for a party size of 2/3/4 at 4:35p if anyone interested.


----------



## ghornett

yulilin3 said:


> Mickey magic bands sold . Annual passholder shirt sold out but might get more.
> Vinylmation weekends one sold out. Plenty of weekend II left. Everything else it's still available
> Vinylmation weekend II
> View attachment 98897


What was the weekend one vinyl?


----------



## yulilin3

Walked in for Obi Wan and beyond. Still plenty of space. Walked from Backlot Express to the theater in five minutes. I don't think there will be a need for fp or lining early for this show


----------



## yulilin3

ghornett said:


> What was the weekend one vinyl?


I have no clue. Sorry


----------



## ghornett

Oh it was Biggs/Porkins


----------



## mesaboy2

mesaboy2 said:


> RH currently available on 5/29 for a party size of 2/3/4 at 4:35p if anyone interested.



Now gone.


----------



## Sonya2489

RedM94 said:


> I was able to pick up a RH ADR from @pollyanna30 (thank you to her!!!!) last evening for May 30th at 4:30.  It was for six people and I only needed it for two.  I will be dropping four people back into the system.
> 
> I know @Sonya2489 was looking for this date.  If you know her, please let her know it is available.


@RedM94  oh that would be awesome! I am still looking for this. Did you already release it because i checked on the disney experience app and there wasn't anything available =/


----------



## Candleshoe

FINALLY caught up!   I threw my back out two weeks ago and have been just doing my best to keep up.  I can't sit for long periods.
So, remind me, what VTTM is?  I can't google up that acronym.  Unless it's a different way of saying Voyage of the little mermaid?

Also, where is Wattos Grotto?


----------



## RedM94

Sonya2489 said:


> @RedM94  oh that would be awesome! I am still looking for this. Did you already release it because i checked on the disney experience app and there wasn't anything available =/



@Sonya2489 i still have it, I have been waiting to hear from you.  Do a few more posts and send me a PM to coordinate the release.  I will have to call to release four of the six so I will have to send you a PM when I get through.


----------



## Candleshoe

lovingeire said:


> Thank you! They are gold, metallic heat transfer vinyl. Made with my Silhouette Cameo & the trusty iron!
> 
> We'll be there weekend 4 on the 7th!  Today's pretty much over so eight days & a wake up!


I finally unpacked my Silhouette!  I bought it 3 months ago but never got it out of the box.   Off to put heat on my back and then may get into it tonight.  Or tomorrrow.   Hoping I can do my own magic band covers.  I bought the vinyl sticky pack from Amazon, but the instructions on it are making my brain fry.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

pookadoo77 said:


> anyone get any pics of the crowds in the premium FtF dessert party area? Any reports on how packed it is?? Thanks!
> 
> Here is another premium review, just no dessert party review, great pics and diagrams though if anyone is interested...
> http://mealtrip.com/star-wars-feel-the-force-premium-package-disney.asp


I didn't feel like it was overly crowded last night but we were in the very far back right hand corner looking at the stage. DD was asleep in her stroller so they asked us to stay in the back (which was where I wanted anyway!). I don't think the lines were too long for the bar, either.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> @DisneyLove2015 I hope you are able to get it back. Please let us know the outcome of this ordeal


Thanks everyone.   I called lost and found tonight and they don't have it as of now.   I'm calling again tomorrow before we leave in the evening.    I'm still a little hopeful but I'm accepting that it's gone.  Thankfully I've used my phone as a back up so I have those pics, too.  I appreciate the good thoughts!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Omg omg omg!  Just got Sabine and Ezra at rebel hangar!!  We were sitting on an edge table and I put my stuffed chopper on the ledge as a potential lure and it worked!!  I saw them coming and pointed and shouted look it's chopper and they stopped!!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> @CJK that sucks. I'm sorry. The park is super
> packed


The attendant at Luke/leia's line this afternoon said it was the longest he had seen it this year (this weekend and last weekend).  Thankfully we were pretty close to the front for Luke's first set but there was no way we would make Leia's even if we got back in the line straight away.   Attendant guessed it was over an hour wait based on how many people were in the line. 
We were able to see all characters (minus Leia/R2) and Aurra Sing over the 3 days.  We did SOTS and BTF- REBELS (which my son loved!!!) FTF premium, Jedi Mickey's H&v, galactic breakfast, RH, 3 JTA sessions (one each day) and too many rides on Star Tours. To count (thank you child swap and early morning no lines!!)   Safe to say it was a successful first star wars weekend for us.  . dS was in absolute heaven the entire weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

Yay !! R2D2,  luke and Leia out together but they just closed The line. Get in line around 7:30and you may get all


----------



## Sonya2489

RedM94 said:


> @Sonya2489 i still have it, I have been waiting to hear from you.  Do a few more posts and send me a PM to coordinate the release.  I will have to call to release four of the six so I will have to send you a PM when I get through.


@RedM94  thank you for waiting. I'm not real sure how to send a PM on here though.


----------



## RedM94

Sonya2489 said:


> @RedM94  thank you for waiting. I'm not real sure how to send a PM on here though.



@Sonya2489 I think you need ten posts to do a PM. Post a coupe of more times and I will try to pm you.


----------



## roselark

BobaFettFan said:


> My wife and I had the fantasmic dinner package for week 1 Friday.   We sat dead center first row.  While we power walked through the crowds, we got to the beginning of the parade area just in time for JAT to start talking on stage. Then the fireworks hit.  All in all it was perfect timing. I think they started 15 minutes late on day one though.



Yep, they did start it later. If you were in the front, though, and you made it in time for the stage show, then that gives me some hope. While seeing the stage portion would be cool, the important part is getting out there in time for the fireworks.


----------



## boricuajedi

RedM94 said:


> @Sonya2489 I think you need ten posts to do a PM. Post a coupe of more times and I will try to pm you.


Can someone can show how to do a PM, I do have more than ten post, but I can not see the option of how to do a PM


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> The Her Universe At At shirts have arrived but need to be tagged. So they will be out next weekend



Yay! This is exciting news! Now if only the Ahsoka Lives shirt would magically appear too.


----------



## CAS239

Currently


----------



## yulilin3

Talked to R2D2 "parents" C3PO will be here starting next weekend, no set schedule. R2D2 left with Luke at 8:10. So they stayed all together for about 30 minutes...


----------



## Sonya2489

RedM94 said:


> @Sonya2489 I think you need ten posts to do a PM. Post a coupe of more times and I will try to pm you.



@RedM94 ah ok. I'll try that.


----------



## yulilin3

boricuajedi said:


> Can someone can show how to do a PM, I do have more than ten post, but I can not see the option of how to do a PM


Press on the person you want to pm and click on start a conversation


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> Press on the person you want to pm and click on start a conversation


Ohhhh, gracias, thank you, danken schon, domo arigato mr. roboto!


----------



## Sonya2489

yulilin3 said:


> Press on the person you want to pm and click on start a conversation


@yulilin3 I don't see where it says "start conversation" anywhere when I click on the person's name...


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

DD wants me to mention that Aurra Sing spoke to her this year.  DD told her "I'm not afraid of any Bounty Hunters"  then while Aurra Sing was circling DD she whispered to her "you should be!"


----------



## boricuajedi

Sonya2489 said:


> @yulilin3 I don't see where it says "start conversation" anywhere when I click on the person's name...


Press the avatar, a pop window, then it is right there.


----------



## wgeo

Hey guys - Just wanted to say thanks for all of your help.  I'm mainly just a lurker, but I can't believe how much I've learned from all your posts.  We are AP holders and have been planning a trip for next weekend, and just couldn't stand waiting. So my son and I got up yesterday and drove over (2 hour drive) just for fun, and we had such a great time with no plans/fast passes made ahead of time.  No way that would have been possible if I hadn't been reading the thread and knew what to expect and where to go.  So thanks!  There are lots of us who really appreciate all of the info you're passing along.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Our Magic Bands are ready for Weekend V!


----------



## CindySwims

For those of you taking young kids and want to see a show, my 4 yr old did great a Rebels today. There was enough action to keep his attention and he loved the skit with Sabine and Ezra. We watched the storm trooper pre-show for SotS, but left once the show started.


----------



## ghornett




----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> DD wants me to mention that Aurra Sing spoke to her this year.  DD told her "I'm not afraid of any Bounty Hunters"  then while Aurra Sing was circling DD she whispered to her "you should be!"


I was behind the stage getting pictures of the characters as they came thru after the parade and shouted " I love you Assaj" and she said "why wouldn't you" So awesome


----------



## soniam

Candleshoe said:


> FINALLY caught up!   I threw my back out two weeks ago and have been just doing my best to keep up.  I can't sit for long periods.
> So, remind me, what VTTM is?  I can't google up that acronym.  Unless it's a different way of saying Voyage of the little mermaid?
> 
> Also, where is Wattos Grotto?



I hope you start to feeling better soon. VTTM=Visit to the Maul. It's Ray Parks martial arts show in Theater of the Stars.

Watto's Grotto is part of Darth's Mall. I don't know specifically which of the 3 buildings though. It might be on the map/brochure that Yulilin posted.


----------



## boricuajedi

luvallprincesses said:


> Our Magic Bands are ready for Weekend V!


Niceees!


----------



## delmar411

CJK said:


> So disappointed.  Decided to appease dh and let him swim until SOTS. We just got turned away at DHS due to full parking lot. There wasn't enough time to park at Epcot and they wouldn't let him drop me off.  It's our last day, and our FP's will go to waste. We did see the show last weekend, but wanted to see it with the different celebs. This will teach me to be so accommodating for dh.



We arrived at 1:30 and were turned away as well. No compensation for having to go to Epcot and then bus in and bus back out (offering a drink or something would have been decent of them) AND because of that ridiculousness we missed the chance for Ashley! Took us 2 hrs extra in total because they weren't parking the lot. And there were tons of empty spaces including 4 front area rows that were completely empty. The bus from Epcot was in an uproar when we drove past all those empty spots. (Took us 6 bus fulls to get on one) 

I also saw them turn away someone from being dropped off. We werent at a position to yell to them to drop her off across the street at Boardwalk or else that would have been my advice.

Im sorry you missed out on your FPs.  we at least had minimal things we were doing today and got those done other than Ashley.


----------



## yulilin3

Decided to watch symphony in the stars from outside the park. Sitting on a bench by the lake. You can see the fireworks from Illumination and Wishes. Both started at 9 tonight. Pretty cool...will report back if they are pumping the music out here


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Decided to watch symphony in the stars from outside the park. Sitting on a bench by the lake. You can see the fireworks from Illumination and Wishes. Both started at 9 tonight. Pretty cool...will report back if they are pumping the music out here



I'm sitting where you were yesterday and people keep smoking.  Is this a smoking section?


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> Decided to watch symphony in the stars from outside the park. Sitting on a bench by the lake. You can see the fireworks from Illumination and Wishes. Both started at 9 tonight. Pretty cool...will report back if they are pumping the music out here



we saw you and Stephanie when you were waiting for a PMC to start. I was chasing kiddos to RNRC so couldnt stop but it seems DISers were all pver the place today!


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm sitting where you were yesterday and people keep smoking.  Is this a smoking section?


No The smoking section is closer to Gertie the dinosaur. I've told more than one person to move to that section


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> No The smoking section is closer to Gertie the dinosaur. I've told more than one person to move to that section



Ah great.  Thanks again for your help today and it was nice to meet you!  Sorry if I was weird, running on about 7 hours of sleep for three nights, but it was very fun meeting you and please tell your daughter again how much we loved her costume.  She is Sabine.


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> Talked to R2D2 "parents" C3PO will be here starting next weekend, no set schedule. R2D2 left with Luke at 8:10. So they stayed all together for about 30 minutes...


I hope c3po will be there weekend IV! Please keep us updated on likely times to see r2D2 and C3Po if they set a schedule or you notice a pattern


----------



## Sonya2489

yulilin3 said:


> Next to the coke bottle by the Backlot area


@yulilin3 what are the magic shots?


----------



## lovingeire

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Character palooza has happened today and yesterday at approx 610 at tot gates.



Has anyone had any luck with Characterpalooza on a weekday? Since we had to shift our trip a few days we'll be doing a half day at DHS on arrival day to get our Jedi Mickey meal in. I'm hoping to be able to hit up Chacterpalooza, and that by some miracle of God Hook is there on the 1st.



Candleshoe said:


> I finally unpacked my Silhouette!  I bought it 3 months ago but never got it out of the box.   Off to put heat on my back and then may get into it tonight.  Or tomorrrow.   Hoping I can do my own magic band covers.  I bought the vinyl sticky pack from Amazon, but the instructions on it are making my brain fry.



I haven't made Magic Band covers but the Silhouette is pretty intuitive.  I'm a nervous nelly using it even though I've had it for years. You tube videos are my saving grace!


----------



## wdwprincess16

Hello! I've been reading this thread for a while and it's a lifesaver! I'm sorry if this has been asked already. I'm going to SWW on the 29th, and my brother wants to be as close as possible to the stage during the symphony of the stars fireworks show and I was wondering how early should we be there? Also, if anyone has extra posters that they would like to give away, I will be more than happy to take them off of your hands!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

luvallprincesses said:


> Our Magic Bands are ready for Weekend V!



Love them!!   Still waiting for week V bands to ship!!   So ready to decorate ours.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Mickey magic bands sold . Annual passholder shirt sold out but might get more.
> Vinylmation weekends one sold out. Plenty of weekend II left. Everything else it's still available
> Vinylmation weekend II
> View attachment 98897



Does that mean the Mickey bands are gone for good or just for this weekend?  (There was some talk that they held some Limited edition stuff back so it'd be available each weekend) (if I get one it'll be the Donald Duck one so I'm not too torn get...)

(That and glow cubes... )


----------



## yulilin3

They didn't pump the music but it was still an awesome view.After the fireworks it was quick and easy to get out.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Does that mean the Mickey bands are gone for good or just for this weekend?  (There was some talk that they held some Limited edition stuff back so it'd be available each weekend) (if I get one it'll be the Donald Duck one so I'm not too torn get...)
> 
> (That and glow cubes... )



The cast member said that the bands are sold out for the entire event but you can always check.


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Decided to watch symphony in the stars from outside the park. Sitting on a bench by the lake. You can see the fireworks from Illumination and Wishes. Both started at 9 tonight. Pretty cool...will report back if they are pumping the music out here



This is what we did as well. We sat a little bit in front of the fence on the ground and were able to position ourselves between tress for a great view. Music was very quiet. We watched from across the water on Friday and actually heard the music better there. It was also much less busy. 

Also, I took some videos of the stars of the saga preshow. I was watching them while waiting for the fireworks and noticed you and Stephanie sitting in a row a few in front of us. It looked like she was taking some awesome pictures.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> I was behind the stage getting pictures of the characters as they came thru after the parade and shouted " I love you Assaj" and she said "why wouldn't you" So awesome


DD made friends with Assaj - she complimented her on helping out the good guys at the end of the Clone Wars (can't remember exactly what she said)  In any case Assaj seemed pleased that someone knew her story and didn't just think she was a bad guy.   Later we saw her going out to the meet and greet area and DD 'taught' her how to shake hands.


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

yulilin3 said:


> Both weekends so far we've arrived at 6:30am and gotten first session for both rebel actresses. I think you don't need be here any earlier than that



Thanks for the response and the info! We're gonna try to get there no later than 6:30.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> This is what we did as well. We sat a little bit in front of the fence on the ground and were able to position ourselves between tress for a great view. Music was very quiet. We watched from across the water on Friday and actually heard the music better there. It was also much less busy.
> 
> Also, I took some videos of the stars of the saga preshow. I was watching them while waiting for the fireworks and noticed you and Stephanie sitting in a row a few in front of us. It looked like she was taking some awesome pictures.


It was so great to meet you both. You guys need to move closer to Orlando so we can hang out at Disney


----------



## kpd6901

What are the wait times like to see Ashley at the Her Universe location?


----------



## hauntedcity

Is Darth's Maul only open on the weekends, or would it be open on, oh, say, a Tuesday?


----------



## JimBo Fett

xApril said:


> The wristlet is $89. It seems they have a lot left so hopefully!
> 
> 
> I got in line for Ashley right around 12:45 and my photo was taken with her at 1:13, so not nearly as long as when I met Tiya last week. Boyfriend was able to pick up a Boba Fett stein from Peevy's around 4pm or so and was very happy about that.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  DD looking for Ashley.


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> It was so great to meet you both. You guys need to move closer to Orlando so we can hang out at Disney



We're working on it! Fingers crossed we will be only 1 hour away, instead of 2, by the end of the summer. 

It was great to meet both of you as well.


----------



## soniam

hauntedcity said:


> Is Darth's Maul only open on the weekends, or would it be open on, oh, say, a Tuesday?



Friday-Sunday only. The other stores, Tataoine Traders or Mickey's of Hollywood, might have some SWW merch during the week.


----------



## delmar411

kpd6901 said:


> What are the wait times like to see Ashley at the Her Universe location?



You have to be there extremely early to get in to see her. I finally found a CM who said only the first 20 are 'guaranteed' and anyone else after that is a bonus. I had to push for this info as we waited 90mins for nothing yesterday and I wasnt about to get into her line again without some sort of estimate. There were well over 40people waiting in her line at 2:45


----------



## ethanwa

I have also heard that the Jedi Mickey MagicBands have completely sold out from someone else. I am going to confirm if this is really true on Friday morning (Weekend 3) in both Watto's and X-Wing and I will post to confirm.

My prediction has always been that all of the Limited Edition bands would be sold out by the end of Weekend 3.


----------



## Sonya2489

lovingeire said:


> Has anyone had any luck with Characterpalooza on a weekday? Since we had to shift our trip a few days we'll be doing a half day at DHS on arrival day to get our Jedi Mickey meal in. I'm hoping to be able to hit up Chacterpalooza, and that by some miracle of God Hook is there on the 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't made Magic Band covers but the Silhouette is pretty intuitive.  I'm a nervous nelly using it even though I've had it for years. You tube videos are my saving grace!



@lovingeire What is it that yall are decorating your magic bands with?


----------



## CAS239

wdwprincess16 said:


> Hello! I've been reading this thread for a while and it's a lifesaver! I'm sorry if this has been asked already. I'm going to SWW on the 29th, and my brother wants to be as close as possible to the stage during the symphony of the stars fireworks show and I was wondering how early should we be there? Also, if anyone has extra posters that they would like to give away, I will be more than happy to take them off of your hands!



Just know the closer you are to the stage, the more limited your view of the fireworks will be as the stage blocks them if you're close up. You can still see most of them, but the firework view won't be as good as if you were further back.

The show before is great though to be up close for. To be among the first ones near the front, I'd recommend about 2 hours in advance. We went tonight just for the fireworks and got there about an hour and a half ahead of start time and there was probably about 75 or so people in front of us


----------



## CAS239

ethanwa said:


> I have also heard that the Jedi Mickey MagicBands have completely sold out from someone else. I am going to confirm if this is really true on Friday morning (Weekend 3) in both Watto's and X-Wing and I will post to confirm.
> 
> My prediction has always been that all of the Limited Edition bands would be sold out by the end of Weekend 3.



The Mickey Jedi band along with the Donald one I believe it is, are also being sold in the picture store in the front of the park. They had a bunch on the wall yesterday for sale, so I doubt their sold out. I'm sure most people are looking in Darths Mall for them, but I believe those are sold everywhere in HS other MB's are sold


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

luvallprincesses said:


> Our Magic Bands are ready for Weekend V!


@luvallprincesses how dud you do that?  I love the,


----------



## ethanwa

CAS239 said:


> The Mickey Jedi band along with the Donald one I believe it is, are also being sold in the picture store in the front of the park. They had a bunch on the wall yesterday for sale, so I doubt their sold out. I'm sure most people are looking in Darths Mall for them, but I believe those are sold everywhere in HS other MB's are sold



Thanks, ill check it out.


----------



## Beezle2

This question is not strictly SW but I know someone will know the answer  On 6/12 we will be at HS arriving by 7:15 am and I have an afternoon break scheduled for about  12-1pm in but we need to be back to the park by 3:30. We are DVC members and are allowed to pool hop to the Boardwalk pool and I am wondering if we could just walk over there versus catching the bus back to OKW and then having to return. We could catch a quick swim to cool down and maybe a sandwich from the BW Bakery. We stayed at the BW a few years ago but I don't remember the pool set up. They will have a changing room and towels I believe. Anybody done that walk over from HS? How long is it?


----------



## RedM94

Beezle2 said:


> This question is not strictly SW but I know someone will know the answer  On 6/12 we will be at HS arriving by 7:15 am and I have an afternoon break scheduled for about  12-1pm in but we need to be back to the park by 3:30. We are DVC members and are allowed to pool hop to the Boardwalk pool and I am wondering if we could just walk over there versus catching the bus back to OKW and then having to return. We could catch a quick swim to cool down and maybe a sandwich from the BW Bakery. We stayed at the BW a few years ago but I don't remember the pool set up. They will have a changing room and towels I believe. Anybody done that walk over from HS? How long is it?



@Beezle2 

In the past, we have stayed at BWV and BCV for SWW.  The walk to DHS from there isn't bad at all.  I remember correctly, 15 to 20 minutes depending on how fast you walk.  You can also take the boat from the Boardwalk to DHS. Both options are definitely faster than taking the bus back to OKW and then to DHS.  

I am not sure about a changing room.  I have only swam in the pool while staying there.  Hope this helps.


----------



## RedM94

Good Morning all!!  Anyone in the park this morning.  I was just curious how the crowds were today and also the autograph lines.  

Have a great day and enjoy closing out weekend II.  We will be flying in on Thursday.  Bags are packed and we can't wait to see everyone for weekend III.


----------



## southernfriedmom

Beezle2 said:


> This question is not strictly SW but I know someone will know the answer  On 6/12 we will be at HS arriving by 7:15 am and I have an afternoon break scheduled for about  12-1pm in but we need to be back to the park by 3:30. We are DVC members and are allowed to pool hop to the Boardwalk pool and I am wondering if we could just walk over there versus catching the bus back to OKW and then having to return. We could catch a quick swim to cool down and maybe a sandwich from the BW Bakery. We stayed at the BW a few years ago but I don't remember the pool set up. They will have a changing room and towels I believe. Anybody done that walk over from HS? How long is it?


I am not sure about set changing rooms but I am positive there are restrooms right by the BWI's main pool if that helps.


----------



## lovingeire

Sonya2489 said:


> @lovingeire What is it that yall are decorating your magic bands with?



@Sonya2489 I got bands from MY Fantasy Bands for our Magic Bands.  I have made quite a few tings, but I knew there was a limit to how much I'd get done so I figured those were easy, and cheap, to order from someone else.


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> Good Morning all!!  Anyone in the park this morning.  I was just curious how the crowds were today and also the autograph lines.
> 
> Have a great day and enjoy closing out weekend II.  We will be flying in on Thursday.  Bags are packed and we can't wait to see everyone for weekend III.


No SWW today cause it's Monday 
Yesterday was definitely more crowded than Saturday. The autograph lines have stayed about the same for both weekends. From reports you need to be there around 6:30am for the rebels actor. For Warwick Davis you needed to be there around 5am for a guaranteed fp. Silas Carson around 6am, even though a DISser got here at. 7am on Saturday morning and was able to get a fp. Next weekend for Daniel Logan arriving around 5:30 should be fine.
It was an excellent, but super hot and sticky, weekend II


----------



## cherice95403

Has anyone seen a full review of the Deluxe Premium Pass posted anywhere?


----------



## yulilin3

Sonya2489 said:


> @yulilin3 what are the magic shots?


Magic shots are special pictures taken by Disney photopass photographer's around the parks. For sww they have two. One it's where you are fighting Vader, and the other where you are force pushing stormtroopers.


----------



## yulilin3

cherice95403 said:


> Has anyone seen a full review of the Deluxe Premium Pass posted anywhere?


I did the DPP first Saturday. Ask away.


----------



## hauntedcity

During non-SWW times, there are usually a few random Star Wars characters out for pictures. Does everyone stay hidden Mon-Thurs during this time? 

We will be at WDW for the next two weekends, and we want to experience some Star Wars, but want to limit the mad crowds as much as possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

hauntedcity said:


> During non-SWW times, there are usually a few random Star Wars characters out for pictures. Does everyone stay hidden Mon-Thurs during this time?
> 
> We will be at WDW for the next two weekends, and we want to experience some Star Wars, but want to limit the mad crowds as much as possible.
> 
> Thanks!


Only sw things that happen during weekdays are JTA, the rebel hangar and both character meals. Other than that no sw characters will be meeting.


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> No SWW today cause it's Monday
> Yesterday was definitely more crowded than Saturday. The autograph lines have stayed about the same for both weekends. From reports you need to be there around 6:30am for the rebels actor. For Warwick Davis you needed to be there around 5am for a guaranteed fp. Silas Carson around 6am, even though a DISser got here at. 7am on Saturday morning and was able to get a fp. Next weekend for Daniel Logan arriving around 5:30 should be fine.
> It was an excellent, but super hot and sticky, weekend II



@Yuliana 

DOH!!!!  Being off from work today has me totally messed up.  I keep thinking today is Sunday.  

Well that explains the lack of posts this morning.  Haha, the Joke is on me.   

Although that does mean I am one day closer to being there.


----------



## Delilah1310

Went to see Tommorrowland yesterday and after The Force Awakens trailer, my DS7 spontaneously starts applauding like crazy!
I'm sure others in the theater thought that was strange, but I know my people here could appreciate how that made me smile!


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> @Yuliana
> 
> DOH!!!!  Being off from work today has me totally messed up.  I keep thinking today is Sunday.
> 
> Well that explains the lack of posts this morning.  Haha, the Joke is on me.
> 
> Although that does mean I am one day closer to being there.


That's what I thought happened  BTW you tagged someone else


----------



## Arich01

How was Tomorrowland? Was thinking about taking my son today to see it


----------



## pookadoo77

our shirts are getting finished.....


----------



## pookadoo77

bands wrapped and ready.... SO excited! The one side of the Connor ( 4 yo ) one was a little too dark. I emailed them and they fixed it that day and reshipped me more, no problems. Just gotta peel off and swap it out. Now on to packing, or starting to...


----------



## yulilin3

Going to get started on fixing post 1. In the meantime here are pictures of characters as they come off the stage and go backstage after the parade and some of both Rebels and SotS pre show .
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...457.1073741922.1406401066&type=1&l=a7dbccff85
and dessert party PP area. The first pic shows the line going around the bend all the way to the stage to check in...there really isn't a need to line up unless you must have a specific table
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...009.1073741923.1406401066&type=1&l=02d8e534cf
Symphony in the Sky fireworks from outside the park
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...230.1073741924.1406401066&type=1&l=d0eee4cc25


----------



## luvallprincesses

GrumpyBa*D said:


> @luvallprincesses how dud you do that?  I love the,


Three of them are simply tattoos that I found at Dollar Tree. Just apply like you would to skin but be careful not to let them slide around when setting the back. Then a few coats of clear nail polish to protect. Very easy.  The Ahsoka, I taped off the pattern with masking tape and then 3 coats of white nail polish. It probably took an hour to do all four of them.


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> Going to get started on fixing post 1. In the meantime here are pictures of characters as they come off the stage and go backstage after the parade and some of both Rebels and SotS pre show .
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...457.1073741922.1406401066&type=1&l=a7dbccff85
> and dessert party PP area. The first pic shows the line going around the bend all the way to the stage to check in...there really isn't a need to line up unless you must have a specific table
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...009.1073741923.1406401066&type=1&l=02d8e534cf
> Symphony in the Sky fireworks from outside the park
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...230.1073741924.1406401066&type=1&l=d0eee4cc25



Thanks SO much! The PP dessert party, is your back to the stage? Trying to see perspective, other than that does not seem too badly crowded, was imagining way worse... TY!


----------



## hauntedcity

Thanks everyone for answering my questions!

I have... One. Last. Question. (Until I think of some more, that is)

I was able to snag a Rebel Hanger reservation for Thursday. Do characters still show up on "off days", like at H&V and sci-Fi?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## pookadoo77

I recall seeing posts of Chewie showing up weekdays I believe 


hauntedcity said:


> Thanks everyone for answering my questions!
> 
> I have... One. Last. Question. (Until I think of some more, that is)
> 
> I was able to snag a Rebel Hanger reservation for Thursday. Do characters still show up on "off days", like at H&V and sci-Fi?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Thanks SO much! The PP dessert party, is your back to the stage? Trying to see perspective, other than that does not seem too badly crowded, was imagining way worse... TY!


first picture of the check in line, the back is to the stage, you can see the Min and Bill's boat in the distance. for most of the rest the stage is toward the back/right hand side. You can see the photo op of the Hollywood Studios sign behind the people
It really isn't crowded they just added a lot of tables. 


hauntedcity said:


> Thanks everyone for answering my questions!
> 
> I have... One. Last. Question. (Until I think of some more, that is)
> 
> I was able to snag a Rebel Hanger reservation for Thursday. Do characters still show up on "off days", like at H&V and sci-Fi?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


Characters you might see on weekdays are Chewbacca, Jawas, Bith pilot, Blue suit pilot, Greedo


----------



## Delilah1310

Arich01 said:


> How was Tomorrowland? Was thinking about taking my son today to see it



We liked it. Not sure how old your son is, but the details of some of the story can be a little convoluted to follow to younger ones, like my DS7 and his friend. 
But they got the gist of it, and there was plenty of action and excitement to keep them entertained. 
It's got a great message, in my opinion.


----------



## cherice95403

yulilin3 said:


> I did the DPP first Saturday. Ask away.



Thanks...this is our first time to WDW so it's really hard to get a mental visual on things. Here are my questions: 

1. Is it reasonable to show up for the shows 15 minutes in advance? 
2. Is there an optimum spot to snag at the dessert party for the best stag viewing? 
3. Should we stay at the stag to watch the firework or move somewhere else? I keep reading the view isn't the best. 
4. How does the "walk behind the mortorcade to the stage" work and does it give us a good view of the show? 
5. Is there a "best place" to try and stand for the parade? 

Thank you!


----------



## Meaghan

Thanks guys for answering my questions!  One thing I forgot to ask - has anyone seen the Star Tours pressed penny machine at Darth Mall this year?


----------



## slaveone

Meaghan said:


> Thanks guys for answering my questions!  One thing I forgot to ask - has anyone seen the Star Tours pressed penny machine at Darth Mall this year?


No I did not find it.


----------



## jane2073

Question:  was DJ Lobot there this weekend?


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> Sabine and Ezra came out for 10 minutes only. We feel very lucky to have had such great interaction with them.


@yulilin3 - Sabine feels the same about the interaction!

Last night as DH and I were making our way home from San Diego after celebrating older DD's 30th bday, CM DD began a flurry of excited texts. Sabine added the graffiti photo to her Fb page! 

Please let Stephanie know it is a very high honor ~ out of two full SWWs, Sabine has only chosen 10 of the best and most beautiful photos from Instagram to upload to her account. Sabine will NEVER forget her awesome time meeting Stephanie!!


----------



## yulilin3

jane2073 said:


> Question:  was DJ Lobot there this weekend?


DJ Elliot took place of DJ Lobot this weekend (I just think it was too hot for Elliot to get into costume)


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> @yulilin3 - Sabine feels the same about the interaction!
> 
> Last night as DH and I were making our way home from San Diego after celebrating older DD's 30th bday, CM DD began a flurry of excited texts. Sabine added the graffiti photo to her Fb page!
> 
> Please let Stephanie know it is a very high honor ~ out of two full SWWs, Sabine has only chosen 10 of the best and most beautiful photos from Instagram to upload to her account. Sabine will NEVER forget her awesome time meeting Stephanie!!


 thank you so much. We talked to her handler that we saw inside the Hangar yesterday and he told us she was very excited about Stephanie  We're going to print the picture and write a little message in the back and give it to her handler next weekend. It's the little things that make this event so awesome. Most of them come from the awesome characters that despite the horrible weather conditions stay in character and play the part to perfection.
Yesterday we spent about 20 minutes just watching R2D2, Leia and Luke meet people and you guys should've seen the faces on everyone, especially the kids, when meeting R2. This little girl had a Millennium Falcon glow cube and just kept showing it to R2 (to what she thought was his eye) and kept touching him in the most loving way...I turned my eyes to R2 dad (the guy with the big backpack and hands inside of it  ) and he had the biggest grin...just sooo magical


----------



## stasijane

yulilin3 said:


> What time did you arrive morning?


I think I got there right about 6am. I was trying for earlier but I overslept.


----------



## yulilin3

cherice95403 said:


> Thanks...this is our first time to WDW so it's really hard to get a mental visual on things. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1. Is it reasonable to show up for the shows 15 minutes in advance?
> 2. Is there an optimum spot to snag at the dessert party for the best stag viewing?
> 3. Should we stay at the stag to watch the firework or move somewhere else? I keep reading the view isn't the best.
> 4. How does the "walk behind the mortorcade to the stage" work and does it give us a good view of the show?
> 5. Is there a "best place" to try and stand for the parade?
> 
> Thank you!


1.- You could show up 15 minutes before the show with no problem. There's a big section reserved for both packages and VIP so you will have a spot. They open the theater 15 minutes before each show so you can just walk in and sit down
2.- Anywhere on the DPP area will be fine. If you want you can try and stay as close to the stage to see the pre show but then move back to have a better viewing of the fireworks
3.- The view for fireworks isn't the best but the stage only blocks a little bit of it. So as long as you go to the back of the area you'll be fine. As soon as the pre show is done they jump right into the fireworks so there's no time to move to another location and not miss anything
4.- The CM tells you to be ready to walk, as soon as the parade comes thru there's a black rope with managers holding it, you jump right behind this rope, then more CM have more ropes to block everyone else from jumping in. Stay as close to the back rope as you walk down and you will have an unobstructed view of the welcome show
5.- Not really, every spot is good. They have umbrellas now that seem to cover only the people standing back but if you want to have the best view then you need to sit on the curb


----------



## yulilin3

stasijane said:


> I think I got there right about 6am. I was trying for earlier but I overslept.


did you get to meet him?


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> It's the little things that make this event so awesome.


And I hope when Guests complain about the lack of character interaction at RH, the comments are directed to Entertainment and Dining management about the restricted onstage timing for the characters. Once a character steps outside, their meet time is reduced due to the horrendous temperature conditions for someone in full costume. 

The character Attendant has to get the character offstage at the end of their set time for safety reasons and RH is the only DHS dining location where a character is required to leave an air conditioned building to meet guests.

Overall, it is not ideal conditions for the characters at RH. To have more character onstage time, RH may become a very pricey dining experience.


----------



## msmama

Home after a very long 10 days at Disney. 2 awesome Star Wars days. A tummy bug. Fun at the other parks, brutally hot weather. I think we had it all. 

Hopefully now that I am home I will be able to keep up better with this thread. We've already decided we can't do SWW weekends next year (my ap will expire before it starts) but I'll be looking at 2 years from now.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Delilah1310 said:


> Went to see Tommorrowland yesterday and after The Force Awakens trailer, my DS7 spontaneously starts applauding like crazy!
> I'm sure others in the theater thought that was strange, but I know my people here could appreciate how that made me smile!


It was everything I could do NOT to do the same as your DS!!!!



Arich01 said:


> How was Tomorrowland? Was thinking about taking my son today to see it


My two cents: meh. I thought the beginning dragged and should have been cut, the "message" was delivered in a heavy-handed way - felt almost preachy to me. Our whole group: myself, DH, DS10, DD8 said it was "ok", but we wouldn't watch it again. I feel like it was a better IDEA than it was a movie.


----------



## stasijane

yulilin3 said:


> did you get to meet him?


No. Unfortunately I didn't get to, but It appears I underestimated  how awesome  Warrick is because  the CM came out and handed a few of us that had been sitting for about 2 hours waiting these cards Warrick signed for us.


----------



## yulilin3

Just posted this on the Roll Call thread:

Attention weekend III, IV and V garrisons 
We have been grabbing 3 tables, a total of about 10 spots at ABC Commissary for our Saturday meets. I know that sometimes it's hard to know what you will be doing at a specific time of day but I just wanted to get a feel to know about how many will actually be going to the meet for lunch. It gets VERY BUSY right after the parade and I hate grabbing tables and chairs and then people in general don't have a place to eat.
So if you are planning on actually eating at ABC Commissary for our lunch meet could you let me know on the Roll Call thread?
If you plan to just come and say Hi, and meet without eating then that will be ok too. I just don't want to grab more spots than what we need.
Also posting this in the SWW tips thread.
As far as the fireworks meet on Saturday that's a bit easier to grab spot cause it doesn't get that busy there. But I will move all my stuff away and open up spots for other people by 9pm. So if you plan to watch fireworks from the Echo Lake ledge please be there by 9pm so you can have a place to sit on, otherwise you could always stand or sit on the floor


----------



## Teamanderson

Happy birthday Star Wars


----------



## yulilin3

stasijane said:


> No. Unfortunately I didn't get to, but It appears I underestimated  how awesome  Warrick is because  the CM came out and handed a few of us that had been sitting for about 2 hours waiting these cards Warrick signed for us.


that was nice of him. He is a very cool and funny guy


----------



## KKBDisMom

yulilin3 said:


> Magic shots are special pictures taken by Disney photopass photographer's around the parks. For sww they have two. One it's where you are fighting Vader, and the other where you are force pushing stormtroopers.


Going through our Memory Maker there's also 2 animated ones! One on the main st with Ezra and Sabine and then one at the park opening in front of the movie scroll HS sign Storm Troopers walk past. I hunted down the Photopass guys for the 2 regular ones, but the animated were surprises, Yay!


----------



## Koh1977

Anyone by chance thinking of canceling their DPP this coming weekend?  Would love to upgrade our PP, but nothing's available...looking for the 31st (2 adults, 2 kids).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

KKBDisMom said:


> Going through our Memory Maker there's also 2 animated ones! One on the main st with Ezra and Sabine and then one at the park opening in front of the movie scroll HS sign Storm Troopers walk past. I hunted down the Photopass guys for the 2 regular ones, but the animated were surprises, Yay!


I wish I had the movie scroll one - sounds cool! We did get the Ezra and Sabine one, but we are a larger party and they just walk in front of us. I guess if it was a long shot the final shot with them standing on the left and right would have had us in the middle. Oh well.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

msmama said:


> Home after a very long 10 days at Disney. 2 awesome Star Wars days. A tummy bug. Fun at the other parks, brutally hot weather. I think we had it all.
> 
> Hopefully now that I am home I will be able to keep up better with this thread. We've already decided we can't do SWW weekends next year (my ap will expire before it starts) but I'll be looking at 2 years from now.


We are in the same boat AP-wise.  Our APs expire in January and we're not getting new ones until late September (huge Disney withdrawal!!).  We should be back at SWW in 2017 - ready to race @Artax to Chewie again on the first Friday    Of course DH and DD are already after me to go again next year and I'm standing strong saying 'no' (it's great to be the good guy...).  I will however be reading the SWW thread with interest!!

Wish we lived closer - DH has 2 days off in a row one of which is Friday June 5th...


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

story from DD regarding 'teaching' Assaj Ventress to shake hands....

DD stretched out her hand and said "it was a pleasure to meet you" and then Ventress looked at her like she had 2 heads.  

DD then said 'so you don't shake'

Then DD took back her hand and a moment later Ventress stretched out her hand and DD shook it - Ventress then said "it's an odd custom"


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Zam Weasel story from last year.  DD met her and then as we were walking away DD said "no more trying to kill Jedi" and Zam replied "I'll try"


----------



## yulilin3

*REMEMBER TO PICK UP YOUR SWW MAPS AT FRONT DESK WEDNESDAY NIGHT OR THURSDAY MORNING  (please let me know if you do so I can verify autograph times)

SWW III - May 29, 30, 31
Garrison: Revenge of the DISers*

@@yulilin3 - 30, 31 (RH)
@@ebtbmom - 29
@@lovethattink - 29, 30, 31
@@jennab113 - 29, 30 (FTF DP), 31
@@Cluelyss - 29 (H&V), 31 (SciFi, FTF, RH)
@@ConnieB - 29, 30, 31
@@stasijane - 29 (SciFi), 30,
@@AriesAriel - 29, 30 [May 28 (SciFi)]
@@disneygrandma - 29 (FTF DP), 30 (FTF DP) [May 28 (SciFi, H&V)]
@@MunchkinandSugarBear - 29, 30, 31
@@Koh1977 - 30 (RH), 31 (H&V, FTF) [June 3 (SciFi)]
@@alayne - 29, 30, 31 (VIP)
@@Barbara C - 29 (VIP), 30, 31 [May 28 (H&V), June 1 (SciFi)]
@@trara1375 - 31 (H&V)
@@volfan1978 - 29
@@djock19 - 29 (H&V)
@@Dani C - 29, 30 (RH), 31 (FTF DP) [June 1 (SciFi)]
@@Nello - 29
@@coluk003 - 29 (SciFi, FTF DP), 30, 31 [May 28 (H&V)]
@@Pygmypuff07 - 29 (RH), 30, 31
@@missthatgator - 29, 30, 31 (FTF DP) [May 28 (SciFi)]
@@JimBo Fett - 29 (SciFi, H&V), 30, 31 (SciFi, H&V)
@@jane2073 - 29, 30, 31
@@jeanneg4of4 - 29, 30 (FTF), 31
@@MomBird's Fam - 31
@@slaveone - 30 (RH)
@@elphie101 - 30, 31
@@AdamsPrincess - 29, 30, 31
@@jthornton94 - 30 (SciFi, FTF, RH)
@@CindySwims - 31 (FTF) [June 2 (SciFi)]
@@CheshireCrazy - 30 (SciFi, FTF, RH), 31
@@mesaboy2 - 29
@@AliceIn - 30, 31
@@spc67carr - 29 (FTF DP) [May 26 (SciFi, H&V)]
@@delmar411 - 29, 30, 31(FTF DP)
@@paysensmom - 31 (H&V)
@@Boski - 29, 30 (RH)
@@heidi8 - 29, 30, 31 (RH)
@@RedM94 - 29 (SciFi, RH), 30 ( VIP), 31
@@NebrMom - 29 [May 27 (SciFi)]
@@lchuck - 30 (RH), 31 (RH)
Here's your schedule
*James Arnold Taylor (not signing)
Warwick Davis*: Wald, Wicket W. Warrick (_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_;_Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_)Autograph Sessions ( 1pm and 2:15pm)
*Daniel Logan *Boba Fett –_Star Wars: Episode II Attack of the Clones_; and the voice of Boba Fett –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars _Autograph Sessions   (tentative 1pm, 2:15pm and 4:30pm)
*Steve Blum*  Voice of Zeb Orrelios –_Star Wars Rebels_)(_Star Wars Rebels_)Autograph Sessions ( tentative 3pm and 5 pm)
*Ashley Eckstein*(Voice of Ahsoka Tano –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars_) Autograph session 12:45pm-2:15pm

Giving priority to Warwick Davis arrive by 5am. Second Daniel Logan. Arrive around 5:30am. Steve Blum arrive by 6:30am. Ashley same as weekend 1
Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am

Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
Ewok Tale My Short Story 5:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
PMC kids edition 12:15pm and 4:15pm sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC featuring Sabine and Ezra)
2:30pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM
DJ Lobot Dance Party 7 pm

Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm


----------



## mamadragona

Sort of OT, but not.  I'd like to do this again in a couple years.  What resorts are best to stay in for HS?  We liked HS and AK the best.  Maybe we might also do one day at MK too, since the BoG dinner was TDF and DD and DS loved the teacups.

This time we tried AoA and AKL.  I loved that there were several pools at AoA; The far ones by our didn't seem too crowded.  But it was a lot of walking, and it seemed pretty far away.  We got a Savannah view room upgrade at AKL (the magic was strong with this visit), so that was awesome, loved the water slide, and Sana'a was one if our favorite TS, but we had to do a 4 stop loop to HS in the afternoon from there because they stopped at Kidani, Jambo, and the water park, then finally HS.

Thoughts?  Where do you all like to stay?


----------



## basketrn

Looking for opinions...We are going to WDW/SWW. June 11th & 12th will be our park days. I am contemplating getting Memory Maker because of our SWW day. But having a hard time justifying the cost for just 2 days. We have done MM in the past, but its always when we have been their for a week and visited several parks.  Just interested in others opinions. Thanks!


----------



## RedM94

@Cynister @TXMemaw

I hope you both had an awesome time at SWW and are still enjoying your time in the world!!!  When you catch your breath, I would very much appreciate hearing about your VIP experience and what you thought about it.  

If you already posted about it, I apologize for missing it.  

Thank you.


----------



## yulilin3

mamadragona said:


> Sort of OT, but not.  I'd like to do this again in a couple years.  What resorts are best to stay in for HS?  We liked HS and AK the best.  Maybe we might also do one day at MK too, since the BoG dinner was TDF and DD and DS loved the teacups.
> 
> This time we tried AoA and AKL.  I loved that there were several pools at AoA; The far ones by our didn't seem too crowded.  But it was a lot of walking, and it seemed pretty far away.  We got a Savannah view room upgrade at AKL (the magic was strong with this visit), so that was awesome, loved the water slide, and Sana'a was one if our favorite TS, but we had to do a 4 stop loop to HS in the afternoon from there because they stopped at Kidani, Jambo, and the water park, then finally HS.
> 
> Thoughts?  Where do you all like to stay?


You can't beat staying at one of the Epcot resorts just cause of the ease of walking to DHS.


----------



## missthatgator

Still have about 15 pages to catch up on, but now seems like the perfect time to do it - 1.5 hours till our plane leaves  2 nights offsite near universal then on to Fort wilderness  cannot wait for the weekend! This thread has been more than helpful, thank you so much to everyone for the tips and advice, and the consistent stream of reading material for killing time at work lol.


----------



## yulilin3

missthatgator said:


> Still have about 15 pages to catch up on, but now seems like the perfect time to do it - 1.5 hours till our plane leaves  2 nights offsite near universal then on to Fort wilderness  cannot wait for the weekend! This thread has been more than helpful, thank you so much to everyone for the tips and advice, and the consistent stream of reading material for killing time at work lol.


have a great flight!!


----------



## Delilah1310

KKBDisMom said:


> Going through our Memory Maker there's also 2 animated ones! One on the main st with Ezra and Sabine and then one at the park opening in front of the movie scroll HS sign Storm Troopers walk past. I hunted down the Photopass guys for the 2 regular ones, but the animated were surprises, Yay!



can you tell me more about where these locations are? we don't want to miss these.
I think I have a good understanding of the other ones ... near the coke bottle / red gate. (both vader and force push are there, correct?)

will all photographers know what I am talking about when I ask?
Once at MK we had one that was trying to be coy ... "there may be a surprise, you never know" and I was thinking, just tell me if you take the magic shot or not!!!

thanks all!


----------



## pollyanna30

yulilin3 said:


> Going to get started on fixing post 1. In the meantime here are pictures of characters as they come off the stage and go backstage after the parade and some of both Rebels and SotS pre show .
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...457.1073741922.1406401066&type=1&l=a7dbccff85



These pictures are great! Where were you standing to get the pictures of the characters after the parade?  Is this somewhere that you could get close to if you've watched the parade from general seating along the route?  Thanks!


----------



## Xenuprime

@pookadoo77 I love the Mandalorian band! Great work!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

mamadragona said:


> Sort of OT, but not.  I'd like to do this again in a couple years.  What resorts are best to stay in for HS?  We liked HS and AK the best.  Maybe we might also do one day at MK too, since the BoG dinner was TDF and DD and DS loved the teacups.
> 
> This time we tried AoA and AKL.  I loved that there were several pools at AoA; The far ones by our didn't seem too crowded.  But it was a lot of walking, and it seemed pretty far away.  We got a Savannah view room upgrade at AKL (the magic was strong with this visit), so that was awesome, loved the water slide, and Sana'a was one if our favorite TS, but we had to do a 4 stop loop to HS in the afternoon from there because they stopped at Kidani, Jambo, and the water park, then finally HS.
> 
> Thoughts?  Where do you all like to stay?



Last summer we went for Frozen Summer Fun and stayed at YC.  It was super convenient because you can walk to DHS and I hate relying on Disney transport when you're in a hurry to get somewhere early.  Since BWI is slightly closer to DHS, we're staying there for SWW this year.  Especially with all the complaints about transportation from this weekend, I'm glad that will be a non-issue for us in two weeks.

It took us about 15-20 minutes to walk to/from YC last year, so I'm guessing it will take us about half that from BWI depending on room location (we requested a room as close to DHS as possible).


----------



## yulilin3

pollyanna30 said:


> These pictures are great! Where were you standing to get the pictures of the characters after the parade?  Is this somewhere that you could get close to if you've watched the parade from general seating along the route?  Thanks!


after the welcome show characters split up and take 3 paths.
The ones on the pictures exit on the left hand side of backstage and go down the ramp heading towards TSMM (so if you are facing GMR this would be to your right)
The others exit on the right hand side of backstage and head toward a backstage door by GMR (door next to the little fountain in the GMR courtyard, if you're facing GMR that would be your left)
Chewie and Ewoks exit right hand side of backstage and head to the rooms in the old AIE building, they walk down Commissary lane to get to that place 
We stand here to get pictures of the celebrities when they come down from the stage and go back on their cars. If you are in this spot you will NOT see the parade at all. It is very hard to get to this spot if you are watching the parade in the general area because of the amount of people blocking everywhere. We stand here around 11:15am and just wait for the show to be over.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> The cast member said that the bands are sold out for the entire event but you can always check.



Darn.

Rant - 
I understand the point of collectibles but having time limited events, let alone EXTREMELY limited merchandise like this at a "vacation resort" that requires months of pre-planning let alone trying to get friends and family on the same page is just over the top.  Especially when those items sell out not even halfway through the event!!

What about all those people who wanted to see Frank Oz on the last weekend and can only afford one trip?
Rant off!

Ah well, at least I'll save money on that!


----------



## yulilin3

anyone care to have a look at the first post. I think the only things I erased on Friday (by mistake, I was so tired)  were weekends II thru V schedules and the character meals information. Anything else I'm missing?


----------



## wdwprincess16

CAS239 said:


> Just know the closer you are to the stage, the more limited your view of the fireworks will be as the stage blocks them if you're close up. You can still see most of them, but the firework view won't be as good as if you were further back.
> 
> The show before is great though to be up close for. To be among the first ones near the front, I'd recommend about 2 hours in advance. We went tonight just for the fireworks and got there about an hour and a half ahead of start time and there was probably about 75 or so people in front of us



Oh thank you! He just wants to see the new stormtroopers, and then I was hoping to run to the 50's diner to see the fireworks across the lake. Do you think we will have time?


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> anyone care to have a look at the first post. I think the only things I erased on Friday (by mistake, I was so tired)  were weekends II thru V schedules and the character meals information. Anything else I'm missing?



Scheduling/character stuff looks right to me -

Could you expand the Darth Mall section to explain about Watto's and X-wing collectibles?  I'm still a little fuzzy on that and I'm sure others are too.

Oh and thanks for the work and effort!


----------



## yulilin3

wdwprincess16 said:


> Oh thank you! He just wants to see the new stormtroopers, and then I was hoping to run to the 50's diner to see the fireworks across the lake. Do you think we will have time?


the fireworks start immediately after the pre show and the area is packed, there's no time to go anywhere else if you are watching the pre show close up.  The fireworks portion only lasts about 7 minutes so it's not worth it to move.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Scheduling/character stuff looks right to me -
> 
> Could you expand the Darth Mall section to explain about Watto's and X-wing collectibles?  I'm still a little fuzzy on that and I'm sure others are too.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the work and effort!


added to first post:
This year they have a new Darth's Mall "Complex" Split in 3 parts all of them in the Backlot Area, entrance on the end of Streets of America close to LMA
X Wing Collectibles: SW D Tech Me, Dooney & Burke, LE MB, LE pins, Vynilmations, SMS Audio, art and collectibles and Passholder event merchandise
Watto's Grotto: General merchandise, build your own droid and lightsaber stations, Her Universe, Aurebesh nametags, Official Pix and passholder event merchandise.Also the place to find Boba Fett steins, Han Solo popcorn bucket and specialty cupcakes and drinks
Prop Shop: general SWW merchandise and build a lego station


----------



## Pygmypuff07

Don't know if this has already been posted yet, but they ran out of lightsaber at the sci-fi galactic breakfast. We asked and they said they ran out and probably won't be getting any back in. They said they were "surprises" and they weren't to be expected....


----------



## Skywise

Pygmypuff07 said:


> Don't know if this has already been posted yet, but they ran out of lightsaber at the sci-fi galactic breakfast. We asked and they said they ran out and probably won't be getting any back in. They said they were "surprises" and they weren't to be expected....



Not even halfway through the event...


----------



## jthornton94

Pygmypuff07 said:


> Don't know if this has already been posted yet, but they ran out of lightsaber at the sci-fi galactic breakfast. We asked and they said they ran out and probably won't be getting any back in. They said they were "surprises" and they weren't to be expected....


Well that doesn't seem fair!  Guess I shouldn't have mentioned them to my kids


----------



## JennStars9

Pygmypuff07 said:


> Don't know if this has already been posted yet, but they ran out of lightsaber at the sci-fi galactic breakfast. We asked and they said they ran out and probably won't be getting any back in. They said they were "surprises" and they weren't to be expected....



Well doesn't that just stink. I've already shown the kids and my husband. Everyone was very excited and we have a reservation for Friday morning.


----------



## pmaurer74

ok. I was wondering if anyone there has seen Doc McStuffins yet and what the schedule was like and the same for BayMax? I am asking because we are going for SWW June 7 and it seems like a packed day and we may not get in these other two meetings so I am planning on going 1/2 day June 8 because we have a Scfi Galactic breakfast anyway. The problem is, the breakfast is at 10:40 and Baymax does not meet until 10:30 so I may try to get an earlier ADR. I have heard Baymax is not guaranteed and can leave anytime especially with the Inside Out movie coming out soon.


----------



## mesaboy2

pmaurer74 said:


> ok. I was wondering if anyone there has seen Doc McStuffins yet and what the schedule was like and the same for BayMax? I am asking because we are going for SWW June 7 and it seems like a packed day and we may not get in these other two meetings so I am planning on going 1/2 day June 8 because we have a Scfi Galactic breakfast anyway. The problem is, the breakfast is at 10:40 and Baymax does not meet until 10:30 so I may try to get an earlier ADR. *I have heard Baymax is not guaranteed and can leave anytime especially with the Inside Movie coming out soon.*



Baymax's meet has been extended indefinitely and should still be meeting next month.  He meets continuously from 10:30a to 6:30p I believe, but takes frequent breaks and is very popular.


----------



## hiroMYhero

pmaurer74 said:


> ok. I was wondering if anyone there has seen Doc McStuffins yet and what the schedule was like and the same for BayMax? I am asking because we are going for SWW June 7 and it seems like a packed day and we may not get in these other two meetings so I am planning on going 1/2 day June 8 because we have a Scfi Galactic breakfast anyway. The problem is, the breakfast is at 10:40 and Baymax does not meet until 10:30 so I may try to get an earlier ADR. I have heard Baymax is not guaranteed and can leave anytime especially with the Inside Movie coming out soon.


Hiro and Baymax will continue meeting so you need not worry. If you can't get in line by 10:00 for the beginning of their meets, waits can grow to between 1 - 2 hours. They end at 6:30p so you need to be in line before 5:00.

Doc began meeting today. Her schedule should be the same as Jake and Sofia because they all meet in the same general area.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> ok. I was wondering if anyone there has seen Doc McStuffins yet and what the schedule was like and the same for BayMax? I am asking because we are going for SWW June 7 and it seems like a packed day and we may not get in these other two meetings so I am planning on going 1/2 day June 8 because we have a Scfi Galactic breakfast anyway. The problem is, the breakfast is at 10:40 and Baymax does not meet until 10:30 so I may try to get an earlier ADR. I have heard Baymax is not guaranteed and can leave anytime especially with the Inside Movie coming out soon.


Doc McStuffin is very cute and I wanted to line up and meet her but we were running somewhere, I forget where, this past weekend. Her schedule is on MDE. Right now it shows continuous meets (maybe with a 5 to 10 minute break) from 9:30am to 2:30pm


----------



## wdwprincess16

yulilin3 said:


> the fireworks start immediately after the pre show and the area is packed, there's no time to go anywhere else if you are watching the pre show close up.  The fireworks portion only lasts about 7 minutes so it's not worth it to move.



Ok thanks! As long as we can hear the music I think we'll be fine. Does anyone know how much the magic shots are by themselves without the MM?


----------



## yulilin3

wdwprincess16 said:


> Ok thanks! As long as we can hear the music I think we'll be fine. Does anyone know how much the magic shots are by themselves without the MM?


The regular download or standard size print is $14.95. You can do it in the park or when you get back home. There's a couple of good photopass pictures that I want to buy but I'm waiting until the end of SWW to see which ones I chose.


----------



## delmar411

wdwprincess16 said:


> Ok thanks! As long as we can hear the music I think we'll be fine. Does anyone know how much the magic shots are by themselves without the MM?



Didnt you say you were doing one of the packages? Maybe I totally misread or am confusing one post with another....but if you are in the package area you will have to stay put as getting out and around wont be really feasible. And I have not s good eyesight and could easily see the new troopers from the back of the dessert party area.


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> Doc McStuffin is very cute and I wanted to line up and meet her but we were running somewhere, I forget where, this past weekend. Her schedule is on MDE. Right now it shows continuous meets (maybe with a 5 to 10 minute break) from 9:30am to 2:30pm


thanks!


----------



## wdwprincess16

delmar411 said:


> Didnt you say you were doing one of the packages? Maybe I totally misread or am confusing one post with another....but if you are in the package area you will have to stay put as getting out and around wont be really feasible. And I have not s good eyesight and could easily see the new troopers from the back of the dessert party area.



No packages for me.


----------



## delmar411

wdwprincess16 said:


> No packages for me.



Ok, I obviously confused one with another


----------



## wdwprincess16

Ok, from what I read DVC members have to be there to get a SWW poster but I'll ask anyways just to make sure. My grandmother is DVC and she made the room reservations with her points, but won't be staying with me. Is it possible because i'm staying in a DVC room, that I could pick up the DVC poster? If she gives me her DVC card am I able to pick it up?


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Okay I have a question we missed chief chirpa at darth mall are there any other stores that are carrying him? Pro shop is no and tatto-traders is no, not to sure we're else to look. Thank you for the help


----------



## delmar411

xxpunkstar6xx said:


> Okay I have a question we missed chief chirpa at darth mall are there any other stores that are carrying him? Pro shop is no and tatto-traders is no, not to sure we're else to look. Thank you for the help



The stuffed ewok that is like camo colored? He was at Villians in Vogue yesterday also check mickeys of hollywood


----------



## Monykalyn

Well I will be very disappointed if galactic breakfast sabers are gone and continue to be gone! And if glow cubes/falcon etc are out by weekends IV & V. That will warrant a rather unhappy letter to guest relations. I mean sheesh!! How friggen hard is it to order ENOUGH? It's not like they wouldn't be able to sell the stuff later


----------



## delmar411

wdwprincess16 said:


> Ok, from what I read DVC members have to be there to get a SWW poster but I'll ask anyways just to make sure. My grandmother is DVC and she made the room reservations with her points, but won't be staying with me. Is it possible because i'm staying in a DVC room, that I could pick up the DVC poster? If she gives me her DVC card am I able to pick it up?



No, you have to show the card and ID. It is just the yoda poster though, DVC is only getting that one.


----------



## delmar411

Monykalyn said:


> Well I will be very disappointed if galactic breakfast sabers are gone and continue to be gone! And if glow cubes/falcon etc are out by weekends IV & V. That will warrant a rather unhappy letter to guest relations. I mean sheesh!! How friggen hard is it to order ENOUGH? It's not like they wouldn't be able to sell the stuff later



I havent heard any rumblings of low stock on the xwings. The death star and millenium falcon are available everywhere SW drinks are sold so there should be more than plenty. I dont believe they have been selling them without a speciality drink purchase so that is limiting the resellers. Other than at the RH...we were able to get the glow cubes in the kids soda there.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Grey one, thank you I will check  both places 


delmar411 said:


> The stuffed ewok that is like camo colored? He was at Villians in Vogue yesterday also check mickeys of hollywood


----------



## delmar411

xxpunkstar6xx said:


> View attachment 99025 Grey one, thank you I will check  both places



Not sure about him but definitely check both those places. They have a lot of SW merchandise in those stores.


----------



## BobaFettFan

I just realized I saw zero mystery falls merchandise.   I'm a bit disappointed.


----------



## luvallprincesses

I would LOVE some help in planning out two days of weekend V, Fri June 12 and Sun June 14, as we are newbies to SWW.  I will list the plans we already have along with the other things we'd like to do. Anyone who wants to cross reference character times and help me out with a solid plan it would be greatly appreciated. 

Friday, June 12:
Take first bus from CBR to HS 
Rope drop Stormtroopers show
9:25 Galactic ADR
2:50-3:05 SotS FP
4:25-5:25 TSMM FP
5:30 RH ADR
6:35-6:50 VTTM FP

Sunday, June 13:
Epcot at rope drop to ride TT and Soarin'
Boat to HS late morning
1:20-1:35 Rebels FP
3:40-4:40 RnR FP
4:50-5:05 Oz FP
Obi-Wan standby?

Where I need help fitting other things in:
We want to do Star Tours at least once, preferably twice.
The parade is not high importance. We may try to do it Kenny the Pirate style on Friday after our Galactic.
We'd like some time in Watto's, maybe to build a Lego too. 
We'd like to see the fireworks show one night.
We are not interested in celebrity autographs (except maybe Ashley), content to see them in their shows.
The characters DS8 would like to meet one day or the other (in order of importance):
Anakin
Mace Windu
Commander Cody
Captain Rex
Darth Vader
He does not want to do JTA or PWC or be on the stage with Ray Park so our morning "run" can be something else.

DD14 priorities:
Meet Ahsoka
Make a Her Universe purchase, hoping to meet Ashley at that time. 

If this is too much to do in 1.5 days, we can be flexible on changing Sunday morning at Epcot to a full HS day, but I felt that without celebrity autos or spending 1.5 hours waiting for the parade that we'd be okay. 

Thanks to anyone who wants to suggest a plan to fill in between FastPasses!


----------



## KKBDisMom

Delilah1310 said:


> can you tell me more about where these locations are? we don't want to miss these.
> I think I have a good understanding of the other ones ... near the coke bottle / red gate. (both vader and force push are there, correct?)
> 
> will all photographers know what I am talking about when I ask?
> Once at MK we had one that was trying to be coy ... "there may be a surprise, you never know" and I was thinking, just tell me if you take the magic shot or not!!!
> 
> thanks all!


we always come right out and ask for the magic shots and the photographers all know what you're talking about. If you see photopass photographers outside the entrance to HS I think they should be able to do it- it's right in front of the movie scroll (on the right hand side) and there's a Star Wars weekends star next to it. 

Any of the photographers on Hollywood Blvd (the main st when you walk in) should be able to do the Sabine and Ezra one. 

The photographers are also very helpful in pointing you in the right direction on where to get certain Magic Shots if they can't do them. They'll also do both Vadar and Storm trooper at the same time as long as the line's not too bad.

Hope that helps!


----------



## momofallsons

jthornton94 said:


> Well that doesn't seem fair!  Guess I shouldn't have mentioned them to my kids



Ditto!


----------



## delmar411

@luvallprincesses 

For friday I would do the vader dash at rope drop and knock him out quick. Then maybe do Anakin next. Mace meets in the same place as Anakin but you would need to check his schedule. All the thers meet in one spot rotating and dont meet until the afternoon. Those are the ones you may need to spread over both afternoons. 

Then hit up ST and you should be able to ride twice very quickly. 

For the shopping, go later in the afternoon, early evening and there wont be a line. HU stuff is in wattos. 

As for Ashley, unless you get a celeb FP time in the early AM, your FP schedule doesnt allow you to meet her at the HU signing either day. She signs from 3:30 to 4:30 and you have to be in line over an hour+ to see her. 

The lego build moves quick so anytime either afternoon works. 

Dont forget to build in time to drink and eat and get out of the heat.


----------



## Skywise

BobaFettFan said:


> I just realized I saw zero mystery falls merchandise.   I'm a bit disappointed.



Hopefully it's not because the CMs didn't realize you were asking for Gravity Falls merchandise.  

Actually yeah, there seems to be zero Gravity Falls merchandise and I'm surprised there's nothing about the franchise even mentioned in the parks at all.  Phinneas and Ferb yes,  Gravity Falls -


----------



## Skywise

Monykalyn said:


> Well I will be very disappointed if galactic breakfast sabers are gone and continue to be gone! And if glow cubes/falcon etc are out by weekends IV & V. That will warrant a rather unhappy letter to guest relations. I mean sheesh!! How friggen hard is it to order ENOUGH? It's not like they wouldn't be able to sell the stuff later



Oh yeah.. if there's no glow cubes by weekend IV this year they're gonna have a Marvel Character in their parks... legal or not!

HULK SMASH!!!


----------



## jane2073

I would give it a little more time for Gravity Falls merchandise.  It took a good two to three years before there was anything for Phineas and Ferb.


----------



## JenMags

What time do characters stop dropping by Rebel Hangar on weekdays?  Thanks so much to everyone on here, I have been lurking for a couple of weeks and am looking forward to using this info during our first time at SWW this weekend.


----------



## gatorheather

RebelScumRunner said:


> Sorry if only half of this has to do with Star Wars...
> 
> Family and I are headed to WDW and will be around for SWW V.  We will be in HS for the evening of June 12th to enjoy Jedi Mickey's H&V dine and the park thereafter.  We are then planning on spending the whole day at HS on June 14th, the very last day of SWW's.  Anyway, of course, I'm trying to plan our time as best as I can.  I want us to meet a ton of SW characters, and while my daughter loves them, she also loves Baymax.
> 
> With the time that we are spending at HS, is it accurate to say that, in order to enjoy most of what the park has to offer, we may have to sacrifice time with a big name SW character like Chewie or Vader?  How long have waits been for Baymax during these SWW's?  I've heard that you need to get to Baymax real early or else waits have been pretty crazy.  If we decide to pass up Vader/Chewie, what time should we get to Baymax to limit the wait?  Is there a 'Baymax Run' similar to Chewie's at RD?
> 
> Planning has been tough because I want to 'do everything' and I realize it's not possible.  While we want to meet characters, we also want to do rides/attractions...what I am hoping plays in our favor is that we are not doing any of the Star Wars related shows or parade (GASP! I know...I know



We got to meet Hero and Baymax yesterday just by chance.  We got to the animation place and noticed their area with only a couple people in line just before 10.  We went ahead and sat in the air conditioning, they came out at 10:30 and we were out of there just before 11.  No autographs but my daughter was very excited.


----------



## hiroMYhero

JenMags said:


> What time do characters stop dropping by Rebel Hangar on weekdays?  Thanks so much to everyone on here, I have been lurking for a couple of weeks and am looking forward to using this info during our first time at SWW this weekend.


On weekdays, the SW characters will be cycling through RH until it closes at 9:00.


----------



## lizard1

I need to cancel a Galactic Breakfast on June 7 at 8:00 and a Jedi Mickey's on June 7 at 5:55. Both are for a party of 8. I know someone was looking for the breakfast, but I don't remember who or know if they may have found a ressie already. PM me if interested.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

delmar411 said:


> @luvallprincesses
> 
> For friday I would do the vader dash at rope drop and knock him out quick. Then maybe do Anakin next. Mace meets in the same place as Anakin but you would need to check his schedule. All the thers meet in one spot rotating and dont meet until the afternoon. Those are the ones you may need to spread over both afternoons.
> 
> Then hit up ST and you should be able to ride twice very quickly.
> 
> For the shopping, go later in the afternoon, early evening and there wont be a line. HU stuff is in wattos.
> 
> As for Ashley, unless you get a celeb FP time in the early AM, your FP schedule doesnt allow you to meet her at the HU signing either day. She signs from 3:30 to 4:30 and you have to be in line over an hour+ to see her.
> 
> The lego build moves quick so anytime either afternoon works.
> 
> Dont forget to build in time to drink and eat and get out of the heat.


agree with doing Vader first thing - when we saw him (First Saturday , first in line) he was out when we got there - moved it from the Stormtrooper opening so we knocked him out in like 5 minutes.  Anakin doesn't come out until 9.  Would you like to meet any of the others that are out before 9 - for example Chewie (his line will get long quickly so probably not recommended) - Mickey and Minnie in their star wars outfits will be out as will Chip and Dale dressed as Ewoks..  Queen Amidala comes out early (8:15?) she is also a good early morning meet.  Also you could get Star Tours in there quickly.  Do get in line for Anakin before 9 - I believe Shaak Ti comes out immediately after him but check the first post of this thread for exact times.


----------



## yulilin3

remember there's a link to the characters schedules from MDE on the first post. Right above the map
Vader is out starting at 7am to greet people from the VIP tour. We were walking to Darth's Mall this past Saturday and walked by his line and there were only about 5 people in front of us.


----------



## luvallprincesses

So if we do a dash to Darth at rope drop (maybe Amidala) then a quick Star Tours, then in line for Anakin by 8:45....doable?

Plan on meeting Cody/Ahsoka/Rex/Mace in the 12:30-2:30 block, as much as we can tolerate in the heat of the day?  We have these times available both days so its doable to get those 4 over two afternoons?


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> I would LOVE some help in planning out two days of weekend V, Fri June 12 and Sun June 14, as we are newbies to SWW.  I will list the plans we already have along with the other things we'd like to do. Anyone who wants to cross reference character times and help me out with a solid plan it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Friday, June 12:
> Take first bus from CBR to HS
> Rope drop Stormtroopers show
> 9:25 Galactic ADR
> 2:50-3:05 SotS FP
> 4:25-5:25 TSMM FP
> 5:30 RH ADR
> 6:35-6:50 VTTM FP
> 
> Sunday, June 13:
> Epcot at rope drop to ride TT and Soarin'
> Boat to HS late morning
> 1:20-1:35 Rebels FP
> 3:40-4:40 RnR FP
> 4:50-5:05 Oz FP
> Obi-Wan standby?
> 
> Where I need help fitting other things in:
> We want to do Star Tours at least once, preferably twice.
> The parade is not high importance. We may try to do it Kenny the Pirate style on Friday after our Galactic.
> We'd like some time in Watto's, maybe to build a Lego too.
> We'd like to see the fireworks show one night.
> We are not interested in celebrity autographs (except maybe Ashley), content to see them in their shows.
> The characters DS8 would like to meet one day or the other (in order of importance):
> Anakin
> Mace Windu
> Commander Cody
> Captain Rex
> Darth Vader
> He does not want to do JTA or PWC or be on the stage with Ray Park so our morning "run" can be something else.
> 
> DD14 priorities:
> Meet Ahsoka
> Make a Her Universe purchase, hoping to meet Ashley at that time.
> 
> If this is too much to do in 1.5 days, we can be flexible on changing Sunday morning at Epcot to a full HS day, but I felt that without celebrity autos or spending 1.5 hours waiting for the parade that we'd be okay.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who wants to suggest a plan to fill in between FastPasses!


you get to meet Vader at the Galactic breakfast. If you need to meet him a second time then I would do it on Friday after rope drop. Then ride ST, wait times in the morning stay at 10 minutes for the first couple of hours. If you are at the park for rope drop you would be able to get a fp for Ashley.


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> you get to meet Vader at the Galactic breakfast. If you need to meet him a second time then I would do it on Friday after rope drop. Then ride ST, wait times in the morning stay at 10 minutes for the first couple of hours. If you are at the park for rope drop you would be able to get a fp for Ashley.


Sounds good. We can get a FP for Ashley being there around 7 am?
I think DS will want a Vader autograph which I read we don't get at breakfast...or doesn't he sign at all?


----------



## hauntedcity

Hi, all. If I go alone to get an autograph fast pass at Crazy O'Clock in the morn, can the whole family go up to meet the celebrity? Or does everyone in the family have to have a FastPass, even though we only need one autograph as a group?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## yulilin3

@lovethattink  and @jennab113 could you let me know when you get the money refunded to your cards from RH? I'll let you know as soon as I get mine as well.


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> Sounds good. We can get a FP for Ashley being there around 7 am?
> I think DS will want a Vader autograph which I read we don't get at breakfast...or doesn't he sign at all?


he signs at his regular spot during the day. For the breakfast you can ask for an autograph card of both Vader and Fett


----------



## RedM94

Last call on a Sci-Fi ADR for 2 5:50 Saturday May 30.  I am trying to finalize my plans and would like to cancel tonight so I don't end up with a fee.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

luvallprincesses said:


> So if we do a dash to Darth at rope drop (maybe Amidala) then a quick Star Tours, then in line for Anakin by 8:45....doable?
> 
> Plan on meeting Cody/Ahsoka/Rex/Mace in the 12:30-2:30 block, as much as we can tolerate in the heat of the day?  We have these times available both days so its doable to get those 4 over two afternoons?


I think very doable on both plans.

For the Blister Pack (Cody, Ahsoka, Rex) remember Assaj Ventress will also be in the rotation so try to time your line entry well.  Josh and John were the 2 CMs in red shirts that we saw there most often - they were both helpful - especially Josh in terms of helping to estimate when to enter the line.  In our experience you should be in line about 30 minutes before the character you want is scheduled to come out.  Sometimes you will get to meet 2 characters at once but don't count on it.  Rule in that line is you meet whichever character is there when you get to the front of the line - they are not happy with people who let people in front of them to 'stall' .....we did it successfully multiple times but when we were further back in the line not when we were near the front.

For Mace's line Patrick is great and seemed to be the main CM.  Again ask him if it's a good time to get into line. That line seemed to move slower so you may want to get in line 30 /40 minutes before Mace is scheduled to come out.  Also remember Mace's line is covered and has fans so it is a much nicer line to wait in.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

luvallprincesses said:


> Sounds good. We can get a FP for Ashley being there around 7 am?
> I think DS will want a Vader autograph which I read we don't get at breakfast...or doesn't he sign at all?


and Vader does sign out in the meet/ greet area (not at Breakfast) last year I offered him a black sharpie and a pink one and he picked the pink one!  We got a lot of mileage out of that one - very funny!  This year I offered him black or purple and he picked purple!!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to be dropping a Rebel Hangar for Sunday May 31st for 2 people. Already have spent way more money than budgeted on weekends I and II so need to save a bit for weekend IV and V.
Let me know if you're interested.
EDIT TO ADD: for 4:05pm


----------



## luvallprincesses

Thank you times 100 for the planning help. I think I mostly hoped to hear I wasn't expecting to do too much in that time frame. Checking with the CM's on timing the character rotations is great advice as that is our biggest variable in the plan. Glad to hear about Mace's line. I'm thinking the Rebels show recap and sketching with an animator will be our "take a cool break" plans for the afternoons while trying to catch the right characters. I'm also at 180 days on Wednesday for our Thanksgiving trip so I'm going a little planning crazy right now.


----------



## Arich01

Delilah1310 said:


> Went to see Tommorrowland yesterday and after The Force Awakens trailer, my DS7 spontaneously starts applauding like crazy!
> I'm sure others in the theater thought that was strange, but I know my people here could appreciate how that made me smile!





Delilah1310 said:


> We liked it. Not sure how old your son is, but the details of some of the story can be a little convoluted to follow to younger ones, like my DS7 and his friend.
> But they got the gist of it, and there was plenty of action and excitement to keep them entertained.
> It's got a great message, in my opinion.





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It was everything I could do NOT to do the same as your DS!!!!
> 
> 
> My two cents: meh. I thought the beginning dragged and should have been cut, the "message" was delivered in a heavy-handed way - felt almost preachy to me. Our whole group: myself, DH, DS10, DD8 said it was "ok", but we wouldn't watch it again. I feel like it was a better IDEA than it was a movie.



Thanks for the reviews  We ended up not going to the movie today- may give it a go after school is out/ back from SWW IV on a rainy day


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

luvallprincesses said:


> Thank you times 100 for the planning help. I think I mostly hoped to hear I wasn't expecting to do too much in that time frame. Checking with the CM's on timing the character rotations is great advice as that is our biggest variable in the plan. Glad to hear about Mace's line. I'm thinking the Rebels show recap and sketching with an animator will be our "take a cool break" plans for the afternoons while trying to catch the right characters. I'm also at 180 days on Wednesday for our Thanksgiving trip so I'm going a little planning crazy right now.


just to be clear the character rotation times are already posted - the CMs can help you decide whether to hop in line "now" or wait a little while so you hit the 'right' character.  If you have 2 adults you can do what we did a few times and have one adult hop in line with kid(s) and have the other adult get in line about 10 families back so you are hedging your bets - and you have a better shot at getting the 'right' character.  If it looks like adult #1 will get 'the' character you can move up and join him/ her if the 2nd adult is In the right spot in line nobody minds you abandoning an earlier place and moving back.


----------



## lovingeire

Pygmypuff07 said:


> Don't know if this has already been posted yet, but they ran out of lightsaber at the sci-fi galactic breakfast. We asked and they said they ran out and probably won't be getting any back in. They said they were "surprises" and they weren't to be expected....



This is super disappointing and a huge fail in my opinion. This is a breakfast that is pre-booked months in advance. Even with walk ups how hard is it to order enough for the event. I'm about to send some unhappy mail to Mickey between this and the lack of signing by the headlining characters many of us are paying good money to see. Sorry this is nothing but frustrating to me.


----------



## jthornton94

lovingeire said:


> This is super disappoint and a huge fail in my opinion. This is a breakfast that is pre-booked months in advance. Even with walk ups how hard is it to order enough for the event. I'm about to send some unhappy mail to Mickey between this and the lack of signing by the headlining characters many of us are paying good money to see. Sorry this is nothing but frustrating to me.


I'm hoping maybe there was miscommunication like there has been with the Fett mugs.  Several were told they were completely sold out, which they weren't.


----------



## dkfajr1

lovingeire said:


> This is super disappoint and a huge fail in my opinion. This is a breakfast that is pre-booked months in advance. Even with walk ups how hard is it to order enough for the event. I'm about to send some unhappy mail to Mickey between this and the lack of signing by the headlining characters many of us are paying good money to see. Sorry this is nothing but frustrating to me.




Yes. We were told there weren't any this morning at our breakfast. I remember seeing them Saturday. I'm about to send a strongly worded email myself. I don't mind Vader and Fett not signing myself, but the light sabers? Really?


----------



## delmar411

hauntedcity said:


> Hi, all. If I go alone to get an autograph fast pass at Crazy O'Clock in the morn, can the whole family go up to meet the celebrity? Or does everyone in the family have to have a FastPass, even though we only need one autograph as a group?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug



No they cannot. Every person must have a band and FP. Even if a child has a FP, the must go in alone and the CM will take pics for them.


----------



## Skywise

dkfajr1 said:


> Yes. We were told there weren't any this morning at our breakfast. I remember seeing them Saturday. I'm about to send a strongly worded email myself. I don't mind Vader and Fett not signing myself, but the light sabers? Really?



It's not like they don't know EXACTLY how many people they'll serve at the breakfasts.


----------



## pollyanna30

yulilin3 said:


> after the welcome show characters split up and take 3 paths.
> The ones on the pictures exit on the left hand side of backstage and go down the ramp heading towards TSMM (so if you are facing GMR this would be to your right)
> The others exit on the right hand side of backstage and head toward a backstage door by GMR (door next to the little fountain in the GMR courtyard, if you're facing GMR that would be your left)
> Chewie and Ewoks exit right hand side of backstage and head to the rooms in the old AIE building, they walk down Commissary lane to get to that place
> We stand here to get pictures of the celebrities when they come down from the stage and go back on their cars. If you are in this spot you will NOT see the parade at all. It is very hard to get to this spot if you are watching the parade in the general area because of the amount of people blocking everywhere. We stand here around 11:15am and just wait for the show to be over.


Thanks for this answer.  Since we are only there for one day, I guess we'll just watch the actual parade instead.  After a couple of weekends, do you have any new insight for parade placement for those without a reserved spot?  Thanks again for all you do maintaining this thread and your patience with all of us newbies!


----------



## delmar411

Skywise said:


> It's not like they don't know EXACTLY how many people they'll serve at the breakfasts.



Well it makes me wonder if they ordered just the number they had ADRs for, not taking into account extra people and all those walkins


----------



## yulilin3

pollyanna30 said:


> Thanks for this answer.  Since we are only there for one day, I guess we'll just watch the actual parade instead.  After a couple of weekends, do you have any new insight for parade placement for those without a reserved spot?  Thanks again for all you do maintaining this thread and your patience with all of us newbies!


Best place to see the parade. Left hand side of Hollywood Blvd for shade. You must grab a spot around 9:30 or else you will be stuck on the sunny side


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Well it makes me wonder if they ordered just the number they had ADRs for, not taking into account extra people and all those walkins


It was my understanding that they had enough for all the ADR....it's a puzzling thing. It really was never advertised as something you would get, I knew and reported cause I have a friend on the "inside" . But still,the secret would've been out once people started going and reporting on their experiences.


----------



## Sazzo'sMommy

lizard1 said:


> I need to cancel a Galactic Breakfast on June 7 at 8:00 and a Jedi Mickey's on June 7 at 5:55. Both are for a party of 8. I know someone was looking for the breakfast, but I don't remember who or know if they may have found a ressie already. PM me if interested.


I tried to PM you...not sure if it worked, but I am interested in your Jedi Mickey June 7 at 5:55 for a party of 6. Thank you!


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> It was my understanding that they had enough for all the ADR....it's a puzzling thing. It really was never advertised as something you would get, I knew and reported cause I have a friend on the "inside" . But still,the secret would've been out once people started going and reporting on their experiences.



Right all the ADRs at that moment in time. Then people shuffled and really filled in all empty spots and they took walk ins constantly and were giving out extras...remember when I was there the jawas had them in the pouches to trade and we traded for 2 extra....plus I'm sure the CMs have wandered off with some and guests asked for extras and got them, etc etc.


----------



## RedM94

delmar411 said:


> Right all the ADRs at that moment in time. Then people shuffled and really filled in all empty spots and they took walk ins constantly and were giving out extras...remember when I was there the jawas had them in the pouches to trade and we traded for 2 extra....plus I'm sure the CMs have wandered off with some and guests asked for extras and got them, etc etc.



Working in retail all my life and knowing these are made in a foreign country, the order had to be placed 8 or more months ago. Long befor ADRs started.

Yes it is disappointing for me as well as for everyone else. My guess is that it has to do more with the west coast dock workers strike than anything else.

Just my opinion.


----------



## wdwalice

Hi everyone! I have two sets of autographed (copies) card pictures of Amy Allen, Ashley Eckstein and Tiya Sircar given out as part of the Premium Packages swag during the parade. Happy to send to anyone who wants them.


----------



## lovingeire

delmar411 said:


> Well it makes me wonder if they ordered just the number they had ADRs for, not taking into account extra people and all those walkins



And that's just an example of poor planning. Because you know if there will be room for walk ups and account for that and order extra. It's easy to figure out. I don't understand why this concept is so difficult for Disney. And it may not have been advertised, however word spreads like wildfire with Disney so it's highly unlikely that the majority of those who have the reservation wouldn't know about this "surprise" and expect it as well.


----------



## lovingeire

RedM94 said:


> Working in retail all my life and knowing these are made in a foreign country, the order had to be placed 8 or more months ago. Long befor ADRs started.
> 
> Yes it is disappointing for me as well as for everyone else. My guess is that it has to do more with the west coast dock workers strike than anything else.
> 
> Just my opinion.



It could be impacted by the dock workers strike, however as someone who worked in event planning you order any swag for the number of invites or capacity, not for ADRs or RSVPs. Not rocket science.


----------



## Monykalyn

lovingeire said:


> It could be impacted by the dock workers strike, however as someone who worked in event planning you order any swag for the number of invites or capacity, not for ADRs or RSVPs. Not rocket science.



Completely agree with this!! Have planned several charity events and planning for capacity is just basic common sense-Especially given how popular SWW have been AND the issues with them running out of glow cubes in previous years. Frankly someone who had a major (yes-it is a MAJOR planning fail) like this would NOT be working with me again.  

Disney seems to hire some very young "pretty" faces (judging off pics on the blog) who appear to lack basic real world experience...Good gravy I can name about 5 Dissers off the top of my head who do a better job on passing information along than Disney does-bet they could plan better too (and not just this thread but others as well)

So I will hold out hope that it is a miscommunication (cuz *that* never happens) and the sabers will be fully stocked and loaded remaining weekends


----------



## DisHeels

How long is "A Conversation With Frank Oz"?


----------



## RebelScumRunner

luvallprincesses said:


> I would LOVE some help in planning out two days of weekend V, Fri June 12 and Sun June 14, as we are newbies to SWW. I will list the plans we already have along with the other things we'd like to do. Anyone who wants to cross reference character times and help me out with a solid plan it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Friday, June 12:
> Take first bus from CBR to HS
> Rope drop Stormtroopers show
> 9:25 Galactic ADR
> 2:50-3:05 SotS FP
> 4:25-5:25 TSMM FP
> 5:30 RH ADR
> 6:35-6:50 VTTM FP
> 
> Sunday, June 13:
> Epcot at rope drop to ride TT and Soarin'
> Boat to HS late morning
> 1:20-1:35 Rebels FP
> 3:40-4:40 RnR FP
> 4:50-5:05 Oz FP
> Obi-Wan standby?
> 
> Where I need help fitting other things in:
> We want to do Star Tours at least once, preferably twice.
> The parade is not high importance. We may try to do it Kenny the Pirate style on Friday after our Galactic.
> We'd like some time in Watto's, maybe to build a Lego too.
> We'd like to see the fireworks show one night.
> We are not interested in celebrity autographs (except maybe Ashley), content to see them in their shows.
> The characters DS8 would like to meet one day or the other (in order of importance):
> Anakin
> Mace Windu
> Commander Cody
> Captain Rex
> Darth Vader
> He does not want to do JTA or PWC or be on the stage with Ray Park so our morning "run" can be something else.
> 
> DD14 priorities:
> Meet Ahsoka
> Make a Her Universe purchase, hoping to meet Ashley at that time.
> 
> If this is too much to do in 1.5 days, we can be flexible


 
I hope this works out for you.  I am planning the same days for HS.  We visit Disney roughly once every 5 years, and this will be our first SWW so trying to cram everything in is already stressing me out.  We are skipping out on the SW related shows though.  My DD5 loves Star Wars, but she's 5 and could care less about that stuff as well as the autographs.  Frozen and Muppets will be our 'breaks.'  She does want to meet the characters though and ride Star Tours repeatedly. 

Anyway, I really just wanted to thank you for your post, you're in a similar position as me and I can't thank everyone enough for the answers they provided you, as they also helped me.  My DD also has Ahsoka at the top of her list.  I think Saturday morning we're making the Vader run as we are not doing the breakfast to see him.  Maybe I'll let the little one decide on an additional Star Tours ride or an Amidala m&g.  I'm nervous about the characters rotating and missing out on Ahsoka.  My DW is not big on character meets, so I worry her patience would run thin if we waited so long only to miss out.  I like the idea of 'splitting up' in line.  

Maybe I'll throw my plan up here at a later time for some feedback too


----------



## yulilin3

DisHeels said:


> How long is "A Conversation With Frank Oz"?


The site says 45 minutes


----------



## RebelScumRunner

Geez.  Not even weekend III and they are running out of stuff.  I'm guessing, at this rate, by the time I go during SWW V, tumbleweeds will be blowing through the Mall and gift shops....shelving empty and knocked over, flickering lightbulbs dangling,  snarling packs of people running together in search of Boba-steins.  

Sorry...I've been watching a lot of horror flicks while Disney planning.  It's an odd combination....

I just want a Falcon glow cube and Solo bucket.  If not, well, oh well.  As long as my DD gets to build a purple lightsaber, we'll all be happy.  ...Has to be built at Tatooine Traders, however, I told her that she needs to prove her bravery as a Jedi on the Star Tours ride first.


----------



## HCinKC

RebelScumRunner said:


> Sorry if only half of this has to do with Star Wars...How long have waits been for Baymax during these SWW's?  I've heard that you need to get to Baymax real early or else waits have been pretty crazy.  If we decide to pass up Vader/Chewie, what time should we get to Baymax to limit the wait?  Is there a 'Baymax Run' similar to Chewie's at RD?


DH and ODS waited from about 4:30-almost 6 on a non-SWW for Baymax & Hiro. I would be prepared for longer on SWW. They do a lot of interacting and take frequent breaks, so the line moves beyond a snails pace. You must be committed. DH was not and did not handle it well lol. I arrived in time to swap waiting with ODS before DH morphed into something inhuman lol.



hauntedcity said:


> Is Darth's Maul only open on the weekends, or would it be open on, oh, say, a Tuesday?


The Prop Shop was open during the week, actually the Thurs before w1.



hauntedcity said:


> Thanks everyone for answering my questions!
> 
> I have... One. Last. Question. (Until I think of some more, that is)
> 
> I was able to snag a Rebel Hanger reservation for Thursday. Do characters still show up on "off days", like at H&V and sci-Fi?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


We had Chewie, blue pilot, Rodian mechanic, jawas, and storm troopers. On a side note, if you see a Rodian, it is only Greedo if he is wearing all green with an orange vest. Anyone else is a "random" Rodian. Ours was not Greedo and took offense to being mistaken for a criminal. We did not make the mistake, but others did. 



yulilin3 said:


> Yesterday we spent about 20 minutes just watching R2D2, Leia and Luke meet people and you guys should've seen the faces on everyone, especially the kids, when meeting R2. This little girl had a Millennium Falcon glow cube and just kept showing it to R2 (to what she thought was his eye) and kept touching him in the most loving way...I turned my eyes to R2 dad (the guy with the big backpack and hands inside of it  ) and he had the biggest grin...just sooo magical


It is awesome! ODS took it so seriously. His pictures from JTA and meeting everyone, especially the Jedi Council, he is so serious! He insisted on wearing his Jedi costume 3 days in a row. I am sure it was stinky by day 3, but how could I tell him no! It has been contemplating a trip back, just the two of us, either next year or 2017.



JenMags said:


> What time do characters stop dropping by Rebel Hangar on weekdays?  Thanks so much to everyone on here, I have been lurking for a couple of weeks and am looking forward to using this info during our first time at SWW this weekend.


Manager told us they get there "group" at 4, and that is who rotates for the night until closing at 9. You should catch all of them over an hour.


----------



## aggietwins03

yulilin3 said:


> Magic shots are special pictures taken by Disney photopass photographer's around the parks. For sww they have two. One it's where you are fighting Vader, and the other where you are force pushing stormtroopers.



Where do you find the "force pushing stormtroopers" option.


----------



## yulilin3

aggietwins03 said:


> Where do you find the "force pushing stormtroopers" option.


Same location for both. By the red gate near the coke bottle


----------



## aggietwins03

lizard1 said:


> I need to cancel a Galactic Breakfast on June 7 at 8:00 and a Jedi Mickey's on June 7 at 5:55. Both are for a party of 8. I know someone was looking for the breakfast, but I don't remember who or know if they may have found a ressie already. PM me if interested.



If I'm not too late, i would LOVE to have 4 of your Galactic Breakfast spots.


----------



## shannon006

Are there Star Wars autograph books with the picture you can add later? If so, where can we find them. We will be there this Sunday, but heading straight to Chewie.


----------



## lovethattink

shannon006 said:


> Are there Star Wars autograph books with the picture you can add later? If so, where can we find them. We will be there this Sunday, but heading straight to Chewie.



We got the autograph book at Darth's Mall. I didn't look anywhere else though


----------



## yulilin3

shannon006 said:


> Are there Star Wars autograph books with the picture you can add later? If so, where can we find them. We will be there this Sunday, but heading straight to Chewie.


They have them at Mickey of Hollywood and villains in vogue. There's also a small gift shop outside the park that open at 7am during sww that had them


----------



## lovethattink

Heads up, the Ezra lightsaber is $59.95 @ Darth’s Mall and $35.97 @ Target and Walmart.  Thanks to the DISer who have us the heads up.


----------



## Koh1977

hiroMYhero said:


> On weekdays, the SW characters will be cycling through RH until it closes at 9:00.



When do they START cycling through?  (Weekends and Weeknights)


----------



## hiroMYhero

Koh1977 said:


> When do they START cycling through?  (Weekends and Weeknights)


At character meals, the characters begin their rotations soon after the restaurant opens - this should occur on weekdays at RH as I believe the SW characters are going in specifically for RH shifts.

On weekends, characters should begin roaming after the first wave of guests are seated. Characters who are in the pre-fireworks show will end their roaming well ahead of that show.


----------



## goofyinohio

We have a 6:35 Rebel Hangar on a Friday.  Any chance we will see any characters during our meal?  Worried it's too late now.


----------



## mamadragona

Posted this on Twitter... DS wanted to watch the SW with Darth Maul, then asked to rewind back to the Darth Maul music so he could perform:

Your kid after #sww2015 



 #PalpatineApprentice #Republic #DarthMaul #Disneyside

I'm suffering from a little withdrawal.  I hope it gets better once we all go back to work/school tomorrow.


----------



## yulilin3

@mamadragona So awesome. Reminded me so much of my son, he was Maul obsessed. Enjoy every second of this and record it all


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> They have them at Mickey of Hollywood and villains in vogue. There's also a small gift shop outside the park that open at 7am during sww that had them


Oh good I was hoping they had them outside the park in the morning. Anyone know the price of them?


----------



## mesaboy2

mesaboy2 said:


> I will be canceling a FtF Premium Package (the $69 version) for this Friday May 29th for 3.  Post in this thread or PM me by 6:00p tomorrow if interested in coordinating, otherwise I'll release it.



No takers, will release shortly.


----------



## Delilah1310

Finished our Magic Band decorations - mine is the Yoda epoxy sticker, DH has the Death Star/lightsaber pre-printed from MyFantasyBands.com ... And DS7 made the very custom concept of a Rebel crane picking up Empire emblems.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

gatorheather said:


> We got to meet Hero and Baymax yesterday just by chance.  We got to the animation place and noticed their area with only a couple people in line just before 10.  We went ahead and sat in the air conditioning, they came out at 10:30 and we were out of there just before 11.  No autographs but my daughter was very excited.



Do they not sign then? Or have an autograph card?


----------



## ethanwa

Anyone have an extra and used Feel the Force Premium lanyard with credential they could send my way? I'll gladly pay for shipping or meet you in WDW to pick it up.

I already have the Deluxe Premium one. Just need a Premium one.

Ethan


----------



## jennab113

Neither of them sign. They gave us a photo pass card with their signatures on it when I met them in November, but didn't when I met them by myself in January.


----------



## soniam

Well this is boring. The thread is so slow tonight. We were supposed to fly out of Indy  at 7:20pm EST. Flights been delayed until 11pm, but that's only to Dallas. They will supposedly get us out of Dallas to Austin at 8am CST, but I think DH just wants to get a rental car and drive the 3 hours home.


----------



## hiroMYhero

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Do they not sign then? Or have an autograph card?


Pens, pins, and other sharp objects cannot be near Baymax so the two don't sign anything. CMs will ask guests to remove pins prior to meeting the duo.


----------



## goofyinohio

Anyone need a Rebel Hangar for 6 on June 11th?  5:20


----------



## Itinkso

soniam said:


> Well this is boring. The thread is so slow tonight. We were supposed to fly out of Indy  at 7:20pm EST. Flights been delayed until 11pm, but that's only to Dallas. They will supposedly get us out of Dallas to Austin at 8am CST, but I think DH just wants to get a rental car and drive the 3 hours home.


Safe travels to you! DD and the rest of the travel team were stuck for hours in Laredo two weeks ago before they made it to Dallas. They all thought they'd be delayed overnight in Dallas and magically, Disney corporate got them out on the last flight to Orlando! Hope everything works out for you, too!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Almost at 900 pages!!!  Wow!!


----------



## pbb322

soniam said:


> Well this is boring. The thread is so slow tonight. We were supposed to fly out of Indy  at 7:20pm EST. Flights been delayed until 11pm, but that's only to Dallas. They will supposedly get us out of Dallas to Austin at 8am CST, but I think DH just wants to get a rental car and drive the 3 hours home.


Good luck - the weather in Dallas has been awful the last few hours but has finally blown through. Not sure what airline you're on but if it's anything other than Southwest I would get a rental car if you're up for the drive - AA will be so behind they/DFW will be a disaster tomorrow.  SW magically manages to get it right most of the time...


----------



## pbb322

Anyone who signed kids up for PMC - how early do they need to be there before the show? 30 mins like JTA?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lovethattink said:


> Heads up, the Ezra lightsaber is $59.95 @ Darth’s Mall and $35.97 @ Target and Walmart.  Thanks to the DISer who have us the heads up.



Yeah, I purchased am Ezra lightsaber, then we price checked it online and it went right back.  There isn't a price listed on it, wonder if they're counting on parents buying a lot and not noticing how much it is.



goofyinohio said:


> We have a 6:35 Rebel Hangar on a Friday.  Any chance we will see any characters during our meal?  Worried it's too late now.



We had a 645 on last Sunday and saw jawas and Ezra and Sabine.


----------



## goofyinohio

Great thanks!  We had one on Thursday and Friday so decided to drop the Thursday.


----------



## soniam

pbb322 said:


> Good luck - the weather in Dallas has been awful the last few hours but has finally blown through. Not sure what airline you're on but if it's anything other than Southwest I would get a rental car if you're up for the drive - AA will be so behind they/DFW will be a disaster tomorrow.  SW magically manages to get it right most of the time...



Thanks. It's AA. We are actually booked on the 8:15am flight tomorrow, but only because we are flying First Class on miles. But tomorrow morning is really far off, assuming there are no weather issues. Plus, DS has school tomorrow. Yah! They just announced that the plane has actually left Dallas with a fresh crew. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## RebelScumRunner

Is there any secret to being pointed out as the 'Rebel Spy' on Star Tours or is it random?

A few years ago a friend and I rode ST about 5x straight (no wait!! woot)...anyway, the last time we rode it became one of my more memorable Disney moments.  A 'ship' full of strangers ended up quoting the movies and having a blast together.  To begin the ride the Rebel Spy was pinpointed AAAAAAND

It was none other than a younger dude totally posing for the picture, like he KNEW it was coming.  I mean, how many people just soooo happen to be making a silly face while holding up their Li'l Wayne t-shirt while flashing some kind of goofy hand gesture?

or maybe that's how this guy gets ready to ride every attraction...


----------



## mesaboy2

RebelScumRunner said:


> *Is there any secret to being pointed out as the 'Rebel Spy' on Star Tours* or is it random?
> 
> A few years ago a friend and I rode ST about 5x straight (no wait!! woot)...anyway, the last time we rode it became one of my more memorable Disney moments.  A 'ship' full of strangers ended up quoting the movies and having a blast together.  To begin the ride the Rebel Spy was pinpointed AAAAAAND
> 
> It was none other than a younger dude totally posing for the picture, like he KNEW it was coming.  I mean, how many people just soooo happen to be making a silly face while holding up their Li'l Wayne t-shirt while flashing some kind of goofy hand gesture?
> 
> or maybe that's how this guy gets ready to ride every attraction...



Pretty much two that I know of--don't have your glasses on before they tell you to, and stand out somehow.  That's what that guy did, and it was easy to tell who would be the rebel spy on one of my flights, dude was dressed as a perfect Jack Sparrow.


----------



## lovethattink

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Do they not sign then? Or have an autograph card?



The photopass card is standard. Once in a blue moon, they'll give someone a magical moment and give a pre - signed Baymax shaped card.


----------



## KELLY

lovethattink said:


> Heads up, the Ezra lightsaber is $59.95 @ Darth’s Mall and $35.97 @ Target and Walmart.  Thanks to the DISer who have us the heads up.


It is on sale at target for 27.99 right now.  Younger dd already had a double lightsaber she made last trip.  But I'm going to get it for her.


----------



## lovethattink

KELLY said:


> It is on sale at target for 27.99 right now.  Younger dd already had a double lightsaber she made last trip.  But I'm going to get it for her.



Oh man! Lol. DS just bought it at walmart with his bday money.


----------



## JayLeeJay

RebelScumRunner said:


> Is there any secret to being pointed out as the 'Rebel Spy' on Star Tours or is it random?
> 
> A few years ago a friend and I rode ST about 5x straight (no wait!! woot)...anyway, the last time we rode it became one of my more memorable Disney moments.  A 'ship' full of strangers ended up quoting the movies and having a blast together.  To begin the ride the Rebel Spy was pinpointed AAAAAAND
> 
> It was none other than a younger dude totally posing for the picture, like he KNEW it was coming.  I mean, how many people just soooo happen to be making a silly face while holding up their Li'l Wayne t-shirt while flashing some kind of goofy hand gesture?
> 
> or maybe that's how this guy gets ready to ride every attraction...



My boyfriend and I rode Star Tour twice on the same day and he was picked both times. He was wearing a Monsters Inc/ Star Wars shirt. Once we sat in the front and once in the back. I was also wearing a Monsters Inc/Star Wars shirt but didn't get picked. His had a shadow of Darth Vader on it. That's what we think contributed to him being picked twice.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

900 pages!!!


----------



## jane2073

I just got my daughter the Mickey lightsaber at Villains in Vogue last weekend.  It was about $16.00.  Fully retractable with lights and sound.
My daughter calls the hilt "comicly large" but she also has not stopped playing with it since we got home.


----------



## RebelScumRunner

mesaboy2 said:


> Pretty much two that I know of--don't have your glasses on before they tell you to, and stand out somehow. That's what that guy did, and it was easy to tell who would be the rebel spy on one of my flights, dude was dressed as a perfect Jack Sparrow.


 


JayLeeJay said:


> My boyfriend and I rode Star Tour twice on the same day and he was picked both times. He was wearing a Monsters Inc/ Star Wars shirt


 
Thanks!  I thought that was quite a 'coincidence' that he wash chosen.   

Man, I am soooo going to confuse my wife and daughter as I'm making my 'I had friends on that Death Star' t-shirt or 'Visit Tatooine! Fun in the Suns!' shirt noticeable, while making a strange face...maybe...may need a Swamp juice beforehand.


----------



## JBAK549

I must offer my heartfelt thank you to all who have contributed to this thread. 

I'm a non-SW fan (sorry) but wife and mother to SW lovers. I decided to take them all to SWW on a whim and have lurked endlessly. Frankly, planning is my thing and I'm grateful to have teens that are willing to go along with my plans I come up with even if they don't care to have much input. I booked the FtF Deluxe Premium package thanks to this site and my husband said "worth every penny" countless times. The only hiccup was not planning for the odd amounts of downtime between the celebrity shows. It was just enough to race off to do one thing then race back to another show. However, we LOVED the access to shows the Deluxe Premium offered and I enjoyed them just as much as my family. The dedication and passion shown by the fans in attendance was amazing and added so much to the whole experience. 

I even flung myself at a Tusken Raider to get a selfie. And I don't even take selfies. And my family wasn't even around. The force was strong...

As I typed this my husband came over with a glass of wine (big) and a card with "thank you" on the front. 

And THANK YOU to you.


----------



## Billabongi

JBAK549 said:


> I must offer my heartfelt thank you to all who have contributed to this thread.
> 
> I'm a non-SW fan (sorry) but wife and mother to SW lovers. I decided to take them all to SWW on a whim and have lurked endlessly. Frankly, planning is my thing and I'm grateful to have teens that are willing to go along with my plans I come up with even if they don't care to have much input. I booked the FtF Deluxe Premium package thanks to this site and my husband said "worth every penny" countless times. The only hiccup was not planning for the odd amounts of downtime between the celebrity shows. It was just enough to race off to do one thing then race back to another show. However, we LOVED the access to shows the Deluxe Premium offered and I enjoyed them just as much as my family. The dedication and passion shown by the fans in attendance was amazing and added so much to the whole experience.
> 
> I even flung myself at a Tusken Raider to get a selfie. And I don't even take selfies. And my family wasn't even around. The force was strong...
> 
> As I typed this my husband came over with a glass of wine (big) and a card with "thank you" on the front.
> 
> And THANK YOU to you.



Not a SW fan? What! Time to walk the plank!! I kid (maybe) glad you had fun, SWW is quite the experience.


----------



## boiledpeanut

Delilah1310 said:


> Went to see Tommorrowland yesterday and after The Force Awakens trailer, my DS7 spontaneously starts applauding like crazy!
> I'm sure others in the theater thought that was strange, but I know my people here could appreciate how that made me smile!


Saw the trailer today at the theater at DTD and the theater clapped! So cute about your son. Love that kind of genuine excitement


----------



## cinder-ellah

JBAK549 said:


> I must offer my heartfelt thank you to all who have contributed to this thread.
> 
> I'm a non-SW fan (sorry) but wife and mother to SW lovers. I decided to take them all to SWW on a whim and have lurked endlessly. Frankly, planning is my thing and I'm grateful to have teens that are willing to go along with my plans I come up with even if they don't care to have much input. I booked the FtF Deluxe Premium package thanks to this site and my husband said "worth every penny" countless times. The only hiccup was not planning for the odd amounts of downtime between the celebrity shows. It was just enough to race off to do one thing then race back to another show. However, we LOVED the access to shows the Deluxe Premium offered and I enjoyed them just as much as my family. The dedication and passion shown by the fans in attendance was amazing and added so much to the whole experience.
> 
> I even flung myself at a Tusken Raider to get a selfie. And I don't even take selfies. And my family wasn't even around. The force was strong...
> 
> As I typed this my husband came over with a glass of wine (big) and a card with "thank you" on the front.
> 
> And THANK YOU to you.


I think you can officially remove the "non" from your post. Flinging yourself at a Tusken Raider,  planning, booking and attending SWW with a FTF DP sounds to me you are now a SW fan.   I'll bet you even got goose bumps during the fireworks show.  I'm glad you could attend SWW and had fun !
The force is indeed strong ....


----------



## DonaldDuck21

Was there a link where people are trading the annual pass posters? I have a yoda and boba fett will be looking for fader and chewie


----------



## JenMags

Thanks for your earlier advice.  Just confirming that PMC sign-up is near JTA sign-up.  TIA.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

DonaldDuck21 said:


> Was there a link where people are trading the annual pass posters? I have a yoda and boba fett will be looking for fader and chewie


I do not have the link but it is on the SWW roll call thread and there is NOT a Vader poster...there are Maul, Chewie and Stormtrooper


----------



## coluk003

Well I'm at LAX really to early for a 1020 pm flight out to mco direct but better late then never. I'm assuming there were no boba fett steins this past weekend huh.


----------



## Itinkso

DonaldDuck21 said:


> Was there a link where people are trading the annual pass posters? I have a yoda and boba fett will be looking for fader and chewie


Trading takes place on the SWW Roll Call thread: 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654


----------



## Itinkso

coluk003 said:


> Well I'm at LAX really to early for a 1020 pm flight out to mco direct but better late then never. I'm assuming there were no boba fett steins this past weekend huh.


There were steins available through Sunday. Updates were posted regularly on the thread.


----------



## JBAK549

cinder-ellah said:


> I think you can officially remove the "non" from your post. Flinging yourself at a Tusken Raider,  planning, booking and attending SWW with a FTF DP sounds to me you are now a SW fan.   I'll bet you even got goose bumps during the fireworks show.  I'm glad you could attend SWW and had fun !
> The force is indeed strong ....


 I admit it. I got goosebumps!


----------



## stardam

Finally arrived safely back home  after a bumpy flight through huge thunderstorms here in Dallas. I just wanted to drop in & say a HUGE thank you to everyone for my 2 successful SW weekends & especially yulilin & her sweet daughter for saving the awesome spots for us Dis'ers at the fireworks! DS was amazed again at how much we were able to do & surprising him with reservations at the rebel hanger was the highlight of my trip. It never would have been possible without all the wonderful people here.  I hope everyone else has as magical a trip as we did & may the force be with you all!


----------



## cinder-ellah

JBAK549 said:


> I admit it. I got goosebumps!


Aha !


----------



## Candleshoe

So... I have Frank Oz fastpasses to give up.   DH & I (and DD) have the DxPP that weekend, so we'll be getting in.  I bought the PP for the in-laws so grabbed FPs for the group just in case.   They do NOT have any interest in the shows (*whew* I picked the right package for them!)...   got an answer tonight.  Anyway ping me if you want the coordinate the FP drop and get.


----------



## MiataPaige

lovethattink said:


> Heads up, the Ezra lightsaber is $59.95 @ Darth’s Mall and $35.97 @ Target and Walmart.  Thanks to the DISer who have us the heads up.


We bought ours at Target. i thought that was a good price; I need to open and it to check it. It is going to be a departure day surprise!


----------



## RedM94

Good Morning all,

I have two FPs for this Saturday for A Ewok's Tale.  If interested send me a pm.  

Have a great day!!!


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> Anyone who signed kids up for PMC - how early do they need to be there before the show? 30 mins like JTA?


yes, 30 minutes before.



JenMags said:


> Thanks for your earlier advice.  Just confirming that PMC sign-up is near JTA sign-up.  TIA.


PMC is at the info desk for SWW outside of ABC Sound Studios (Old Sounds Dangerous)



stardam said:


> Finally arrived safely back home  after a bumpy flight through huge thunderstorms here in Dallas. I just wanted to drop in & say a HUGE thank you to everyone for my 2 successful SW weekends & especially yulilin & her sweet daughter for saving the awesome spots for us Dis'ers at the fireworks! DS was amazed again at how much we were able to do & surprising him with reservations at the rebel hanger was the highlight of my trip. It never would have been possible without all the wonderful people here.  I hope everyone else has as magical a trip as we did & may the force be with you all!


Ir was nice meeting you and your son  Glad you had a great time


----------



## yulilin3

A couple of things before I forget:
The Boba Fett Stein: I bought (and already promised) 2 at Darth's Mall cause we just happened to be in there when they got them. Got all excited and shoul've waited. But you can only get the steins at Darth's Mall with a specialty drink or the pomegranate limeade from Odwalla. That's the cheapest option at $14.50. I'm not sure but I think I heard @MunchkinandSugarBear  say they were cheaper at Peevey's?
At Rebel Hangar you can no longer purchase more than one glowcube at a time with your beverage. Remember weekend 1 when people bought 2 or 3 with each drink, now you have to buy a drink for each of them, so at least they are controlling it that way  Gave me a good chance to try other drinks there. Still my favorite is the Dagobah Juice


----------



## yulilin3

Last years thread was 355 pages long, 901 pages WOW!!! I guess we have a chattier group this year and I love it


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

About to head to sci fi breakfast.  Will report back on light sabers.  Rebel hangar later today will do a character report.  Will also be doing a character palooza hunt.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> About to head to sci fi breakfast.  Will report back on light sabers.  Rebel hangar later today will do a character report.  Will also be doing a character palooza hunt.


have fun!!


----------



## yulilin3

just a reminder. This is WDW email if you have any positive or negative comments. Make sure to leave a phone number if you want them to call you back. Remember it's not the frontline CM fault, no they are not taking lightsabers home. It was poor management and planning 
WDW.Guest.Communications@Disneyworld.com


----------



## msmama

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> story from DD regarding 'teaching' Assaj Ventress to shake hands....
> 
> DD stretched out her hand and said "it was a pleasure to meet you" and then Ventress looked at her like she had 2 heads.
> 
> DD then said 'so you don't shake'
> 
> Then DD took back her hand and a moment later Ventress stretched out her hand and DD shook it - Ventress then said "it's an odd custom"





Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Zam Weasel story from last year.  DD met her and then as we were walking away DD said "no more trying to kill Jedi" and Zam replied "I'll try"



Love both stories!!  I think I said it before, and I'll say it again.  We had the BEST character interaction with the SW characters!!  They were so perfectly in characters.  Already mentioned that Asajj Ventress scared the **** outta my son.  The Tusken Raiders totally freaked me out.  The Storm troopers were awesome.  The jawas were great at the meals (FYI - The Jawas at RH seemed to have better stuff to trade - my son got an autographed picture of a Jawa - than the breakfast which seemed to be mostly beads and glow necklaces but that could be a difference in weeks 1 and 2).  

And I think the character interaction at other parks was better when they noticed our SW stuff (I had my R2-D2 bow pinned to my hat and many characters noticed it).  My son had a pretend lightsaber battle with Goofy at Cape May on a random Wednesday.


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> just a reminder. This is WDW email if you have any positive or negative comments. Make sure to leave a phone number if you want them to call you back. Remember it's not the frontline CM fault, no they are not taking lightsabers home. It was poor management and planning
> WDW.Guest.Communications@Disneyworld.com


what happened they ran out of the light sabers for the breakfast?????


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> Last years thread was 355 pages long, 901 pages WOW!!! I guess we have a chattier group this year and I love it



Well, and I suppose some posts like this just to comment on how many pages we've gone through doesn't hurt to pad the numbers a little...   I'd like to know how many pages were spent discussing the uncertainties and rumors about the yet-to-be-announced Rebel Hangar? That might have bumped JUST a tiny bit.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Well, and I suppose some posts like this just to comment on how many pages we've gone through doesn't hurt to pad the numbers a little...   I'd like to know how many pages were spent discussing the uncertainties and rumors about the yet-to-be-announced Rebel Hangar? That might have bumped JUST a tiny bit.


We had about a 500 page jump since April 3rd. That's when they announced the celebrities, packages and shows. Not that it matters, DIS Unplugged seems to dislike this page for some reason, it has never made the top 10 thread list.


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> what happened they ran out of the light sabers for the breakfast?????


yes they did


----------



## hauntedcity

I thought I saw some references to video showing the best way to reach Chewie at rope drop, but I can't find that video now.  Anyone have a link to it?

Thanks!

Just 3 days until we leave for WDW!


----------



## yulilin3

hauntedcity said:


> I thought I saw some references to video showing the best way to reach Chewie at rope drop, but I can't find that video now.  Anyone have a link to it?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Just 3 days until we leave for WDW!


here you go...linking it back on the first post


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> yes they did



Maybe the Jawas still have a few  ...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> We had about a 500 page jump since April 3rd. That's when they announced the celebrities, packages and shows. Not that it matters, DIS Unplugged seems to dislike this page for some reason, it has never made the top 10 thread list.


Doesn't make sense!!  I have to admit, though, that I NEVER listen to or pay attention to DIS Unplugged.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Is it me or does it seem like there's a lot of shortages on merchandise (steins, Sci-Fi breakfast lightsabers) this year? How this wasn't planned in advance is beyond me. 

This is my second SWW. I went the first week in 2013, so I really didn't notice anything being sold out. The only problem was the Pixar Star Wars cars were delayed but they were in on Sunday.

I would really reconsidering booking anything after the second week from now on. I know it's little things but really disappointing to us coming in those last 3 weeks. I can't imagine what it'll be like next year when the movie is released and a whole new bunch of fans start showing up. 

Okay I'm done being crabby. I really need some of that pixie dust magic to get me through for the next 3 days


----------



## HCinKC

Koh1977 said:


> When do they START cycling through?  (Weekends and Weeknights)


The manager told us 4pm (for the weekdays). They get their characters for the night, and they rotate through from 4pm-9pm.



mamadragona said:


> Posted this on Twitter... DS wanted to watch the SW with Darth Maul, then asked to rewind back to the Darth Maul music so he could perform:
> I'm suffering from a little withdrawal.  I hope it gets better once we all go back to work/school tomorrow.


LOL, I love it. ODS has an old iPod with SW music on it. He constantly plays it while acting out various SW scenes. If he doesn't have it around, he will just sing himself. And anything that can become a saber staff gets the Darth Maul choir type music. Hilarious!



disneyluvrs4 said:


> Do they not sign then? Or have an autograph card?
> 
> 
> lovethattink said:
> 
> 
> 
> The photopass card is standard. Once in a blue moon, they'll give someone a magical moment and give a pre - signed Baymax shaped card.
Click to expand...

They were NOT handing out any presigned cards when we were there. They went on (yet another) break when ODS got to the front. He didn't complain, just sat down quietly. The CM gave him the Baymax shaped one for being so patient while waiting. She didn't give one to anyone else while we were in line.



RebelScumRunner said:


> Is there any secret to being pointed out as the 'Rebel Spy' on Star Tours or is it random?
> 
> 
> mesaboy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much two that I know of--don't have your glasses on before they tell you to, and stand out somehow.  That's what that guy did, and it was easy to tell who would be the rebel spy on one of my flights, dude was dressed as a perfect Jack Sparrow.
Click to expand...

That explains why ODS was picked twice. He was wearing a Jedi costume and never put his glasses on early.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Was hopeful parks would be emptier today, but tot was 30 minute wait at 920.  Sci fi was out of the light sabers some point Sunday.  Sounds like they might come back.

I'm so pleased so many extra sabers were handed out so now paying guests like me are missing out.


----------



## HCinKC

Skywise said:


> Maybe the Jawas still have a few  ...


ODS traded one to a Jawa...but that was the first Friday, so I am sure it is long gone lol.


----------



## HCinKC

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Was hopeful parks would be emptier today, but tot was 30 minute wait at 920.  Sci fi was out of the light sabers some point Sunday.  Sounds like they might come back.
> 
> I'm so pleased so many extra sabers were handed out so now paying guests like me are missing out.


DId you get an autograph card for Vader? I am still trying to figure out if they are giving them out or only if asked. DH missed it, and we weren't able to get one after the fact.


----------



## delvalle13

wdwalice said:


> Hi everyone! I have two sets of autographed (copies) card pictures of Amy Allen, Ashley Eckstein and Tiya Sircar given out as part of the Premium Packages swag during the parade. Happy to send to anyone who wants them.


If you have the Ashely Eckstein I would love it.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> A couple of things before I forget:
> The Boba Fett Stein: I bought (and already promised) 2 at Darth's Mall cause we just happened to be in there when they got them. Got all excited and shoul've waited. But you can only get the steins at Darth's Mall with a specialty drink or the pomegranate limeade from Odwalla. That's the cheapest option at $14.50. I'm not sure but I think I heard @MunchkinandSugarBear  say they were cheaper at Peevey's?
> At Rebel Hangar you can no longer purchase more than one glowcube at a time with your beverage. Remember weekend 1 when people bought 2 or 3 with each drink, now you have to buy a drink for each of them, so at least they are controlling it that way  Gave me a good chance to try other drinks there. Still my favorite is the Dagobah Juice


at Peevys they were $9.99 plus tax - came to $10.69 with tax.  That was empty or with a drink (slushy type drink)


----------



## yulilin3

CheshireCrazy said:


> Is it me or does it seem like there's a lot of shortages on merchandise (steins, Sci-Fi breakfast lightsabers) this year? How this wasn't planned in advance is beyond me.
> 
> This is my second SWW. I went the first week in 2013, so I really didn't notice anything being sold out. The only problem was the Pixar Star Wars cars were delayed but they were in on Sunday.
> 
> I would really reconsidering booking anything after the second week from now on. I know it's little things but really disappointing to us coming in those last 3 weeks. I can't imagine what it'll be like next year when the movie is released and a whole new bunch of fans start showing up.
> 
> Okay I'm done being crabby. I really need some of that pixie dust magic to get me through for the next 3 days


to be honest this year has been kinda weird. I'm sure the Her Universe At At shirts and Fett steins were delayed cause of the strike. But all the LE is still available with the exception of only a couple of things. I think it was 3 years ago that almost all the LE stuff was sold out weekend 2. Last year it was the stormtrooper steins that sold out weekend 1 but they had them back for weekend 3. Special glow cubes also sold out by weekend 3 I believe.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

HCinKC said:


> ODS traded one to a Jawa...but that was the first Friday, so I am sure it is long gone lol.



Nope.  I traded a special Tomorrowland pin this morning hoping to get one and could see inside their pouches, they didn't have any at that point.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> at Peevys they were $9.99 plus tax - came to $10.69 with tax.  That was empty or with a drink (slushy type drink)


thanks...shoot I should've waited. I don't drink slushies at all so the Odwalla limeade was perfect for us.


----------



## Candleshoe

HCinKC said:


> The manager told us 4pm (for the weekdays). They get their characters for the night, and they rotate through from 4pm-9pm.
> 
> 
> LOL, I love it. ODS has an old iPod with SW music on it. He constantly plays it while acting out various SW scenes. If he doesn't have it around, he will just sing himself. And anything that can become a saber staff gets the Darth Maul choir type music. Hilarious!
> 
> 
> They were NOT handing out any presigned cards when we were there. They went on (yet another) break when ODS got to the front. He didn't complain, just sat down quietly. The CM gave him the Baymax shaped one for being so patient while waiting. She didn't give one to anyone else while we were in line.
> 
> 
> That explains why ODS was picked twice. He was wearing a Jedi costume and never put his glasses on early.



How are you doing the nested quoting?


----------



## Itinkso

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm so pleased so many extra sabers were handed out so now paying guests like me are missing out.



Jawas weren't given an allotment of sabers to trade. They received them in trade from guests.

CMs are not allowed to take any items that are deemed for guests... that would result in immediate termination.

Complaints regarding lack of lightsabers should focus on poor planning and management rather than blaming the food service and entertainment staff.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> thanks...shoot I should've waited. I don't drink slushies at all so the Odwalla limeade was perfect for us.


mmmm cold and refreshing slushies are....


----------



## HCinKC

Candleshoe said:


> How are you doing the nested quoting?


On the first quote, remove the [ /quote ] from the end and put it at the end of the last quote's [ /quote ]. (Obviously without spaces. Did that so it wouldn't quote lol). So it would look like this.

[ quote someone super cool ] blah blah
[ quote the next cool person ] more blahs [ /quote ] [ /quote ]


----------



## Momtomouselover

goofyinohio said:


> Anyone need a Rebel Hangar for 6 on June 11th?  5:20


Is this still available? Not sure how to do the switch but would be interested.


----------



## delvalle13

I want to make sure I am understanding this correctly. At the Rebel Hanger, Sci Fi Breakfast and Hollywood & Vine characters are not signing anything only giving out presigned cards? If that is the case that is really annoying, since the reason I booked all of those was so that we could get the signatures on a photo frame. If someone could confirm I would appreciate it. Thanks. 2 more days


----------



## goofyinohio

Momtomouselover said:


> Is this still available? Not sure how to do the switch but would be interested.


You just have to go in and book it as I'm releasing it.  I can go cancel right now if you're ready.


----------



## Candleshoe

HCinKC said:


> On the first quote, remove the [ /quote ] from the end and put it at the end of the last quote's [ /quote ]. (Obviously without spaces. Did that so it wouldn't quote lol). So it would look like this.
> 
> [ quote someone super cool ] blah blah
> [ quote the next cool person ] more blahs [ /quote ] [ /quote ]


THANKS!  I shoulda thought of that. doh!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

delvalle13 said:


> I want to make sure I am understanding this correctly. At the Rebel Hanger, Sci Fi Breakfast and Hollywood & Vine characters are not signing anything only giving out presigned cards? If that is the case that is really annoying, since the reason I booked all of those was so that we could get the signatures on a photo frame. If someone could confirm I would appreciate it. Thanks. 2 more days


no card at RH and no signing as far as we could tell.  We asked about a card and were told 'no' that was on weekend one.


----------



## yulilin3

delvalle13 said:


> I want to make sure I am understanding this correctly. At the Rebel Hanger, Sci Fi Breakfast and Hollywood & Vine characters are not signing anything only giving out presigned cards? If that is the case that is really annoying, since the reason I booked all of those was so that we could get the signatures on a photo frame. If someone could confirm I would appreciate it. Thanks. 2 more days


Sci Fi breakfast: Vader and Fett do not sign. You can ask your waitress for an autograph card. The characters inside do sign
Jedi Mickey Dinner: you receive one card with all the characters autograph. They sign their regular names. So if you are planning on going to any other park you could get their signatures and they would be the same
Rebel Hangar: no signatures at all. All the characters in here (with the exception of Sabine, Ezra, Greedo and Chewie) are roaming characters so their signatures are easily obtained


----------



## HCinKC

delvalle13 said:


> I want to make sure I am understanding this correctly. At the Rebel Hanger, Sci Fi Breakfast and Hollywood & Vine characters are not signing anything only giving out presigned cards? If that is the case that is really annoying, since the reason I booked all of those was so that we could get the signatures on a photo frame. If someone could confirm I would appreciate it. Thanks. 2 more days


We did not get a card at breakfast or RH. We did get one at dinner. At breakfast, I think DH said the ones roaming inside were signing. IIRC, someone also reported that they had a special item that a CM took to the back and had signed... @Artax maybe? I don't know if they would do the same at dinner, but it wouldn't hurt to ask. I will say, they don't sign "Jedi Mickey" or "Darth Goofy" anyway. The card was just their regular names. We didn't ask at RH since it was post-weekend, and we had everyone already. I didn't see anyone signing, but I don't know if they would.


----------



## kpd6901

Not a SWW question, but a general DHS question - since it's been 12 years since I was there.  All the other parks are quite easy to generally map out in a circular fashion and go around the park to hit everything, but DHS seems to be an amoeba of a park.  Looking at the map, if we go down Streets of America past Muppet toward the stunt show, is there a connection to go up Pixar Place?  The map seems to show buildings that would block that, but I can't tell if there is a walkway connecting the two or not?  If not, would we need to walk back up SoA, across Commissary Lane, and then down to Pixar Place?  We kinda planned assuming that you cannot cut from SoA to PxrPl, but just wanted some confirmation.  Thanks!


----------



## Momtomouselover

goofyinohio said:


> You just have to go in and book it as I'm releasing it.  I can go cancel right now if you're ready.


Never mind but thank you for offering. Only a couple wanted to go and I was just now able to book for 3.


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> Sci Fi breakfast: Vader and Fett do not sign. You can ask your waitress for an autograph card. The characters inside do sign
> Jedi Mickey Dinner: you receive one card with all the characters autograph. They sign their regular names. So if you are planning on going to any other park you could get their signatures and they would be the same
> Rebel Hangar: no signatures at all. All the characters in here (with the exception of Sabine, Ezra, Greedo and Chewie) are roaming characters so their signatures are easily obtained


Just to add. Remember that Rebel Hangar was never intended to be a character meal, it was never worded that way. And again I say that any concerns please email Disney, it does make difference.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Not a SWW question, but a general DHS question - since it's been 12 years since I was there.  All the other parks are quite easy to generally map out in a circular fashion and go around the park to hit everything, but DHS seems to be an amoeba of a park.  Looking at the map, if we go down Streets of America past Muppet toward the stunt show, is there a connection to go up Pixar Place?  The map seems to show buildings that would block that, but I can't tell if there is a walkway connecting the two or not?  If not, would we need to walk back up SoA, across Commissary Lane, and then down to Pixar Place?  We kinda planned assuming that you cannot cut from SoA to PxrPl, but just wanted some confirmation.  Thanks!


you could tour it in a circular fashion as well. Yes there's a connection between SoA and Pixar Place
EDIT TO ADD; The connection is between Honey's playground and Studio Catering QS


----------



## yulilin3

delvalle13 said:


> I want to make sure I am understanding this correctly. At the Rebel Hanger, Sci Fi Breakfast and Hollywood & Vine characters are not signing anything only giving out presigned cards? If that is the case that is really annoying, since the reason I booked all of those was so that we could get the signatures on a photo frame. If someone could confirm I would appreciate it. Thanks. 2 more days


@delvalle13  could you post 10 times so I can private message you? you have to have 10 posts to receive and send pm


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Itinkso said:


> Jawas weren't given an allotment of sabers to trade. They received them in trade from guests.
> 
> CMs are not allowed to take any items that are deemed for guests... that would result in immediate termination.
> 
> Complaints regarding lack of lightsabers should focus on poor planning and management rather than blaming the food service and entertainment staff.



I've heard people say they were asking for extras and getting them.  If they're making that up then I apologize.  If people are getting extras I do think they shouldn't have.  I also blame the poor planning, I didn't mean to leave whoever orders things out of my complaint.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I've heard people say they were asking for extras and getting them.  If they're making that up then I apologize.  If people are getting extras I do think they shouldn't have.  I also blame the poor planning, I didn't mean to leave whoever orders things out of my complaint.


I think Itinkso was just saying that Jawas didn't get lightsabers from the restaurant it was just guests who decided to trade them. And wait staff didn't keep any, that would have them fired on the spot
I also heard that guests were getting extras and that should never had happen, especially if they had them numbered on ADR on moment of ordering. Definately poor planning and management


----------



## hauntedcity

yulilin3 said:


> yes they did



So disappointing!  Luckily, I didn't tell my daughters about them. I was hoarding that information so it would be a surprise.


----------



## hauntedcity

yulilin3 said:


> here you go...linking it back on the first post



Thank you!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> I think Itinkso was just saying that Jawas didn't get lightsabers from the restaurant it was just guests who decided to trade them. And wait staff didn't keep any, that would have them fired on the spot
> I also heard that guests were getting extras and that should never had happen, especially if they had them numbered on ADR on moment of ordering. Definately poor planning and management



Ah OK yeah, I never meant to insinuate that cms kept them, I don't believe that.  I just think people asked for extras for their families or whoever and the they were given them, probably the wait staff had no idea they were so poorly ordered.  I'm still amnoyed at it


----------



## jennab113

Okay, I need a little scheduling/decision making help.  I will be at SWW one last weekend this week (GAH, I can't believe it's almost over).  I'll be there Friday and Saturday definitely and can be there Sunday, though I kind of want to go to Animal Kingdom Sunday morning.  But that's negotiable.  Sunday I need to leave for the airport by 5pm.

Priorities wise, I have a few characters left I'd like to meet (Vader, Padme, and Rex - Ventress and Mace Windu would be cool too but not as high priority).  I'd like to get autographs from Warwick Davis and Steve Blum.  I want to go to the author signing with Tricia Barr once (it's from 11-1 all three days).  I want to see all the shows at least once.  I want to eat at the Rebel Lounge one last time. Nice to have would be a couple rounds of Animation Academy.

I am doing the FTF DPP on Saturday too.  I'd prefer to keep Friday as an early night because I am going to get up very early for the WD FP.

So here's my plans/thoughts.  Suggestions needed! 
Friday
Get to DHS around 4am for WD auto FP.  Try to go back to sleep in line. Signing will either be around 1 or 2:15.
When the stormtroopers drop the "teeny tiny rope," go straight to Vader.
Padme before or after Star Tours
FP for Star Tours 8:10-9:10
Animation Academy if the line isn't long or Darth's Mall for At At shirt
Tricia Barr (signing starts at 11 - last week the line wasn't long but the author was late, so I expect this to take 15-30 minutes)
Darth Maul if he meets during the parade and his line isn't long
Mace Windu's first set is scheduled for 12:20, so get in line at noon by 11:30 or skip Maul and go straight to Mace's line
Rex's first set is scheduled for 1:10.  Get in line after Mace if skipping Rebels Show
FP for Rebels Show 1:20 (skip if WD signing conflicts)
FP for Stars of the Saga 2:50 (skip if WD signing conflicts)
5:15 Ewok's Tale (how early should I get there for Standby? If I do SotS, I'd probably stay in this area anyway, likely chilling out in the ToT exit) be there by 4:45 at least
6:10 Rebel Hanger
Back to hotel after dinner or stay for fireworks if I am not too tired

Saturday
Get to DHS around 5am for SB auto FP.  Signing will either be around 3 or 5. Hoping for 3ish, but then I'd have to skip SotS.  Hopefully I didn't miss it on Friday. Or ask for last FP of day for 6ish return time
Star Tours 8:35-9:35
FTF check in at 10
after parade, quick lunch/AC break
Rex line by 12:40ish if didn't do it Friday
skip Rebels if doing Rex, or Rebels show 1:45
3:15 SotS
Toy Story 3:50-4:50
5:05 Rebel Hanger
7:00 Obi-Wan and Beyond
8:30 Dessert Party

Sunday
No real plans.  As I mentioned, may do AK EMH.
FPs for Star Tours, TSMM, and Rebels show late morning/early afternoon.
Can do SotS standby if I missed it Friday and Saturday

Does this make sense?  Any suggestions?  As I typed it out, it started to make more sense than it did in my head.

Also, I now have a RH Friday at 4:05 for 2 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Cluelyss

HCinKC said:


> We did not get a card at breakfast or RH. We did get one at dinner. At breakfast, I think DH said the ones roaming inside were signing. IIRC, someone also reported that they had a special item that a CM took to the back and had signed... @Artax maybe? I don't know if they would do the same at dinner, but it wouldn't hurt to ask. I will say, they don't sign "Jedi Mickey" or "Darth Goofy" anyway. The card was just their regular names. We didn't ask at RH since it was post-weekend, and we had everyone already. I didn't see anyone signing, but I don't know if they would.


Yes, it was @Artax I believe. Are you willing to share any tips on how you sweet-talked your way into actual autographs? I will need some advice for our breakfast....not paying that much for a meal and having to wait in line for DV and BF's autograph in the blistering sun in the park with 2 cranky kids!!! (Though I plan on wording my request much nicer than that! LOL!)


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

jennab113 said:


> Okay, I need a little scheduling/decision making help.  I will be at SWW one last weekend this week (GAH, I can't believe it's almost over).  I'll be there Friday and Saturday definitely and can be there Sunday, though I kind of want to go to Animal Kingdom Sunday morning.  But that's negotiable.  Sunday I need to leave for the airport by 5pm.
> 
> Priorities wise, I have a few characters left I'd like to meet (Vader, Padme, and Rex - Ventress and Mace Windu would be cool too but not as high priority).  I'd like to get autographs from Warwick Davis and Steve Blum.  I want to go to the author signing with Tricia Barr once (it's from 11-1 all three days).  I want to see all the shows at least once.  I want to eat at the Rebel Lounge one last time. Nice to have would be a couple rounds of Animation Academy.
> 
> I am doing the FTF DPP on Saturday too.  I'd prefer to keep Friday as an early night because I am going to get up very early for the WD FP.
> 
> So here's my plans/thoughts.  Suggestions needed!
> Friday
> Get to DHS around 4am for WD auto FP.  Try to go back to sleep in line. Signing will either be around 1 or 2:15.
> When the stormtroopers drop the "itty bitty rope," go straight to Vader.
> FP for Star Tours 8:10-9:10
> Animation Academy if the line isn't long or Darth's Mall for At At shirt
> Padme when her line starts to dwindle pre-parade
> Tricia Barr after Padme (signing starts at 11 - last week the line wasn't long but the author was late, so I expect this to take 15-30 minutes)
> Darth Maul if he meets during the parade and his line isn't long
> Mace Windu's first set is scheduled for 12:20, so get in line at noon or skip Maul and go straight to Mace's line
> Rex's first set is scheduled for 1:10.  Get in line after Mace if skipping Rebels Show
> FP for Rebels Show 1:20 (skip if WD signing conflicts)
> FP for Stars of the Saga 2:50 (skip if WD signing conflicts)
> 5:15 Ewok's Tale (how early should I get there for Standby? If I do SotS, I'd probably stay in this area anyway, likely chilling out in the ToT exit)
> 6:10 Rebel Hanger
> Back to hotel after dinner or stay for fireworks if I am not too tired
> 
> Saturday
> Get to DHS around 5am for SB auto FP.  Signing will either be around 3 or 5. Hoping for 3ish, but then I'd have to skip SotS.  Hopefully I didn't miss it on Friday.
> Star Tours 8:35-9:35
> FTF check in at 10
> after parade, quick lunch/AC break
> Rex line by 12:45ish if didn't do it Friday
> skip Rebels if doing Rex, or Rebels show 1:45
> 3:15 SotS
> Toy Story 3:50-4:50
> 5:05 Rebel Hanger
> 7:00 Obi-Wan and Beyond
> 8:30 Dessert Party
> 
> Sunday
> No real plans.  As I mentioned, may do AK EMH.
> FPs for Star Tours, TSMM, and Rebels show late morning.
> Can do SotS standby if I missed it Friday and Saturday
> 
> Does this make sense?  Any suggestions?  As I typed it out, it started to make more sense than it did in my head.
> 
> Also, I now have a RH Friday at 4:05 for 2 if anyone is interested.



Friday after Vader before Star Tours  you might be able to get Padme quickly.

If you do Mace (starts meeting at 12:20) and then Rex you won't get Rex (comes out at 1:10) - unless you are really early in Mace's line.  In our experience you need to be in line about 30 minutes before the character comes out.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Okay, I need a little scheduling/decision making help.  I will be at SWW one last weekend this week (GAH, I can't believe it's almost over).  I'll be there Friday and Saturday definitely and can be there Sunday, though I kind of want to go to Animal Kingdom Sunday morning.  But that's negotiable.  Sunday I need to leave for the airport by 5pm.
> 
> Priorities wise, I have a few characters left I'd like to meet (Vader, Padme, and Rex - Ventress and Mace Windu would be cool too but not as high priority).  I'd like to get autographs from Warwick Davis and Steve Blum.  I want to go to the author signing with Tricia Barr once (it's from 11-1 all three days).  I want to see all the shows at least once.  I want to eat at the Rebel Lounge one last time. Nice to have would be a couple rounds of Animation Academy.
> 
> I am doing the FTF DPP on Saturday too.  I'd prefer to keep Friday as an early night because I am going to get up very early for the WD FP.
> 
> So here's my plans/thoughts.  Suggestions needed!
> Friday
> Get to DHS around 4am for WD auto FP.  Try to go back to sleep in line. Signing will either be around 1 or 2:15.
> When the stormtroopers drop the "itty bitty rope," go straight to Vader.
> FP for Star Tours 8:10-9:10
> Animation Academy if the line isn't long or Darth's Mall for At At shirt
> Padme when her line starts to dwindle pre-parade
> Tricia Barr after Padme (signing starts at 11 - last week the line wasn't long but the author was late, so I expect this to take 15-30 minutes)
> Darth Maul if he meets during the parade and his line isn't long
> Mace Windu's first set is scheduled for 12:20, so get in line at noon or skip Maul and go straight to Mace's line
> Rex's first set is scheduled for 1:10.  Get in line after Mace if skipping Rebels Show
> FP for Rebels Show 1:20 (skip if WD signing conflicts)
> FP for Stars of the Saga 2:50 (skip if WD signing conflicts)
> 5:15 Ewok's Tale (how early should I get there for Standby? If I do SotS, I'd probably stay in this area anyway, likely chilling out in the ToT exit)
> 6:10 Rebel Hanger
> Back to hotel after dinner or stay for fireworks if I am not too tired
> 
> Saturday
> Get to DHS around 5am for SB auto FP.  Signing will either be around 3 or 5. Hoping for 3ish, but then I'd have to skip SotS.  Hopefully I didn't miss it on Friday.
> Star Tours 8:35-9:35
> FTF check in at 10
> after parade, quick lunch/AC break
> Rex line by 12:45ish if didn't do it Friday
> skip Rebels if doing Rex, or Rebels show 1:45
> 3:15 SotS
> Toy Story 3:50-4:50
> 5:05 Rebel Hanger
> 7:00 Obi-Wan and Beyond
> 8:30 Dessert Party
> 
> Sunday
> No real plans.  As I mentioned, may do AK EMH.
> FPs for Star Tours, TSMM, and Rebels show late morning.
> Can do SotS standby if I missed it Friday and Saturday
> 
> Does this make sense?  Any suggestions?  As I typed it out, it started to make more sense than it did in my head.
> 
> Also, I now have a RH Friday at 4:05 for 2 if anyone is interested.


Friday: Vader will be at the most 15 minute wait. you could go first to the Mall then to ST for your fp. After ST you could check on the Queen's line. Her line is never more than 20 minutes. Standby line for My short Story: get in line at least 30 minutes before the show
Saturday: you could alway request the very last fp for SB. It should be at 6pm so it'll give you about an hour inside the Hangar


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> Just to add. Remember that Rebel Hangar was never intended to be a character meal, it was never worded that way. And again I say that any concerns please email Disney, it does make difference.


I enjoyed the RH not being a "Character Meal".  The cost of another character meal would not make it affordable for our bunch. Ordering off the menu and the Character interaction was fun and affordable.  
The Blue Milk was interesting.  Our group ordered 1 glass.  LOL  ! That was all we needed, just to say we tried it.  Food and drink selection was great ! 
 A fun time for our group !


----------



## jennab113

Also, a note on characters signing at Sci-fi: The stormtrooper wouldn't sign my lightsaber.  He motioned that he'd sign the paper with Vader/Fett paper, but wouldn't sign the lightsaber.  Greedo did, but I forgot to ask the Jawas.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

In line for baymax at 945, second group to see him.  Asked the character attendant, he said 90% chance they're gone when inside out comes out.


----------



## Felipe4

Holy Batman - 30+ pages since Friday! I just caught up. 

Sad things: lightsabers at breakfast.  Was looking forward to it. I REALLY hope there are still Fett steins and glow cubes for weekend V unless someone is willing to save some for me?

Guys, I need your opinion. When do I give BF his Boba Fett hat and shirt? I was thinking the night before we went as a surprise, but over the weekend while we were each on our separate CA vacations (he went to SF, I went to SD), he somehow acquired another 2 Star Wars shirts. And bought another 2 shirts beforehand. He told me he now has enough Star Wars shirts to wear 2 a day for our trip. Apparently he took my attempt at being sneaky when I asked him if he had a Boba Fett shirt to mean he should get one himself. I believe my shirts should be delivered today (and I'm picking him up at the airport later this evening). What to doooooo?

Should I space them out? Give him the shirt first, then wait until the night before for the hat?


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> I enjoyed the RH not being a "Character Meal".  The cost of another character meal would not make it affordable for our bunch. Ordering off the menu and the Character interaction was fun and affordable.
> The Blue Milk was interesting.  Our group ordered 1 glass.  LOL  ! That was all we needed, just to say we tried it.  Food and drink selection was great !
> A fun time for our group !


I would love for the Rebel Hangar to stay as is. Just because it gives people that can't afford a character meal a good alternative. The food was great, the portions were huge for appetizers, and you can't beat the prices for what you get. Something about the characters should be fixed, not sure how. It would have to be an all or nothing.
Have the character visit all the tables but move quickly thru them or have the character not come at all to the tables and maybe just walk around the place and not stop...this is the tricky part


----------



## JenMags

I am slightly upset about the character meals also.  I made a Shutterfly autograph book based on last years reviews and only included autographs for roaming and characters at the ADRs and now the book will still be empty, because my three kids can't stand in that many lines.  I am rethinking the ADRs.


----------



## HCinKC

cinder-ellah said:


> I enjoyed the RH not being a "Character Meal".  The cost of another character meal would not make it affordable for our bunch. Ordering off the menu and the Character interaction was fun and affordable.
> The Blue Milk was interesting.  Our group ordered 1 glass.  LOL  ! That was all we needed, just to say we tried it.  Food and drink selection was great !
> A fun time for our group !
> 
> 
> 
> yulilin3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love for the Rebel Hangar to stay as is. Just because it gives people that can't afford a character meal a good alternative. The food was great, the portions were huge for appetizers, and you can't beat the prices for what you get. Something about the characters should be fixed, not sure how. It would have to be an all or nothing.
> Have the character visit all the tables but move quickly thru them or have the character not come at all to the tables and maybe just walk around the place and not stop...this is the tricky part
Click to expand...

I completely agree. I loved having an affordable option that the whole family could enjoy. It's not to say that we couldn't have done the expensive meals for everyone, but I just didn't want to. I see the meals as a treat for ODS, and he needs an adult with him. DH and I had fun, but we don't care enough to spend another $50+ just to have us all there. RH was very affordable, great atmosphere, and good food. It also felt less chaotic, less crowded, and more laid back than the dinner. ( I can't compare breakfast as that was DH's meal.) It seems like weekdays are maybe pretty consistent with character rotation, but the weekends need some help. If they can't have a set group rotate through due to m&gs and the stage show, then they should maybe just take those characters out of the rotation. I think the hangar would be an excellent place to meet "common" characters like random pilots, troopers, and jawas, as well as some of the folks they don't currently have like Lando, Han, Hera, Boskk, Dengar...most of these costumes wouldn't be complicated though I realize it means either hiring for more positions or taking current CMs out of other rolls. I think they have a great opportunity here - offer an affordable albeit less interactive (ie autographs) experience with unique (and therefore appealing) characters.


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> Holy Batman - 30+ pages since Friday! I just caught up.
> 
> Sad things: lightsabers at breakfast.  Was looking forward to it. I REALLY hope there are still Fett steins and glow cubes for weekend V unless someone is willing to save some for me?
> 
> Guys, I need your opinion. When do I give BF his Boba Fett hat and shirt? I was thinking the night before we went as a surprise, but over the weekend while we were each on our separate CA vacations (he went to SF, I went to SD), he somehow acquired another 2 Star Wars shirts. And bought another 2 shirts beforehand. He told me he now has enough Star Wars shirts to wear 2 a day for our trip. Apparently he took my attempt at being sneaky when I asked him if he had a Boba Fett shirt to mean he should get one himself. I believe my shirts should be delivered today (and I'm picking him up at the airport later this evening). What to doooooo?
> 
> Should I space them out? Give him the shirt first, then wait until the night before for the hat?


I'm not sure. I can't hold anything in so I would just give it to him when it comes  I'm sure he'll love both things even if he already has a whole bunch of SW shirts, there are never too many


----------



## jennab113

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Friday after Vader before Star Tours  you might be able to get Padme quickly.
> 
> If you do Mace (starts meeting at 12:20) and then Rex you won't get Rex (comes out at 1:10) - unless you are really early in Mace's line.  In our experience you need to be in line about 30 minutes before the character comes out.





yulilin3 said:


> Friday: Vader will be at the most 15 minute wait. you could go first to the Mall then to ST for your fp. After ST you could check on the Queen's line. Her line is never more than 20 minutes. Standby line for My short Story: get in line at least 30 minutes before the show
> Saturday: you could alway request the very last fp for SB. It should be at 6pm so it'll give you about an hour inside the Hangar


If I get in line for Mace by 11:50-12, I should be one of the first to meet him, right?  That's 20-30 minutes prior.  If I meet Mace by 12:40, I could go straight to Rex and be in line 20-30 minutes before the start of his set.  If I skip Maul and do Padme in the morning, I could probably be done with the author signing by 11:30 and get in line for Mace then.  If I end up missing Rex, I could always try for him on Saturday or Sunday.

Thanks for the suggestions, ladies!


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> I completely agree. I loved having an affordable option that the whole family could enjoy. It's not to say that we couldn't have done the expensive meals for everyone, but I just didn't want to. I see the meals as a treat for ODS, and he needs an adult with him. DH and I had fun, but we don't care enough to spend another $50+ just to have us all there. RH was very affordable, great atmosphere, and good food. It also felt less chaotic, less crowded, and more laid back than the dinner. ( I can't compare breakfast as that was DH's meal.) It seems like weekdays are maybe pretty consistent with character rotation, but the weekends need some help. If they can't have a set group rotate through due to m&gs and the stage show, then they should maybe just take those characters out of the rotation. I think the hangar would be an excellent place to meet "common" characters like random pilots, troopers, and jawas, as well as some of the folks they don't currently have like Lando, Han, Hera, Boskk, Dengar...most of these costumes wouldn't be complicated though I realize it means either hiring for more positions or taking current CMs out of other rolls. I think they have a great opportunity here - offer an affordable albeit less interactive (ie autographs) experience with unique (and therefore appealing) characters.


Yes, great point. What the heck is Han Solo doing all day? he only appears in the pre show for fireworks. See when they announced it I thought it would just be some obscure characters, like the pilot in the blue suit that someone posted. He comes out carrying a flag during the parade and that's it (that I know of, he might have some other job) they gave him a backstory, and he comes out and talks to guest.


----------



## jennab113

I agree on the characters at RH.  I think they should have more generic characters - like random X-wing pilots.  Characters that aren't necessarily named/recognizable, but fit the Rebel Alliance theme.  Then it wouldn't be a huge deal if the character doesn't make it around to all the tables in a set and they'd be generic enough that you could send someone else out in their place if the CM is needed elsewhere without it being noticable.  Like Sabine and Ezra are face characters that need to stay consistent, but X-wing pilot #1 could leave and X-wing pilot #2 could come out and say his buddy had a mission if asked.  

They could use the Ken doll Luke for this since he looks nothing like Luke anyway.


----------



## pbb322

I know we are probably in the minority, but I don't mind the no autographs rule at the ADRs, it gives more time for actual interaction with the characters.  I do think the RH since it is inexpensive, and not advertised as character dining is just going to be a great bonus if we get to meet someone.  However, for the insane price of the Galactic Breakfast, they really should have had more than enough lightsabers ordered.  It might not have been promised but they do not specifically promise the wishing stars, wands or swords at CRT either - and you can bet that people would storm the castle if those disappeared for what people pay for that ADR! **sigh**


----------



## lovingeire

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> About to head to sci fi breakfast.  Will report back on light sabers.  Rebel hangar later today will do a character report.  Will also be doing a character palooza hunt.





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Was hopeful parks would be emptier today, but tot was 30 minute wait at 920.  Sci fi was out of the light sabers some point Sunday.  Sounds like they might come back.
> 
> I'm so pleased so many extra sabers were handed out so now paying guests like me are missing out.



@OhioStateBuckeye I can't wait to hear about character palooza!  And I am bummed about the lightsabers at the Galactic Breakfast too!



Itinkso said:


> Complaints regarding lack of lightsabers should focus on poor planning and management rather than blaming the food service and entertainment staff.



@Itinkso I completely agree.  I am going to email a complain over via the email address Yuli provided so it hopefully gets to the right person.  In my opinion the lack of lightsabers lies with the person who ordered them.  If CMs were giving out extras, that's an issue too, but you always order more than necessary of those types of things.  Hopefully if we express our dissatisfaction it can, at the very least, help prevent these problems from occurring year to year.



Cluelyss said:


> Yes, it was @Artax I believe. Are you willing to share any tips on how you sweet-talked your way into actual autographs? I will need some advice for our breakfast....not paying that much for a meal and having to wait in line for DV and BF's autograph in the blistering sun in the park with 2 cranky kids!!! (Though I plan on wording my request much nicer than that! LOL!)



I am hoping to do this as well.  Vader and Fett are my oldest two's must do characters.  I'll happily spend $60pp if we don't have to stand in line in the heat, but since we are not doing books this year and are doing the photo mats an autograph card doesn't help us out much.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> In line for baymax at 945, second group to see him.  Asked the character attendant, he said 90% chance they're gone when inside out comes out.



DH suggested we leave right after middle DS's pre-K graduation and drive to Tallahassee, the halfway point, spend the night and then have a shorter drive into Disney.  We won't be there for rope drop, but hopefully it will allow us to meet Baymax and Hiro before they go or do some of the other things we might not have done SWW.


----------



## Gianfootography

delmar411 said:


> I want to see the pic you did! Mine was horrible but I went into DH's meeting with Silas and reminded him to make the video for the boys which was awesome. I uploaded it to instagram, Im twochickstwopumpkins on there. (Im Mary from this morning.  )
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/2_uelRHi2r/


----------



## lovingeire

And I totally agree on RH.  It's not billed as a character meal and the pricing is certainly not that of a character meal.  But I do believe you should get what you pay for, and if I'm paying the same or more as other character meals on property I'd like the signatures that my kids will expect.


----------



## DisneyMama21

Question about celebrity autographs...I read that someone said that people can only go in one at a time?  DH, DS, and I all want to see Peter Mayhew Weekend V, but wanted a pic with all 3 of us together with him.  Is this not possible? TIA


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyMama21 said:


> Question about celebrity autographs...I read that someone said that people can only go in one at a time?  DH, DS, and I all want to see Peter Mayhew Weekend V, but wanted a pic with all 3 of us together with him.  Is this not possible? TIA


You can all meet him together, each of you needs to be outside the park early to get a wristband and fp, maybe that was the confusion?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

jennab113 said:


> If I get in line for Mace by 11:50-12, I should be one of the first to meet him, right?  That's 20-30 minutes prior.  If I meet Mace by 12:40, I could go straight to Rex and be in line 20-30 minutes before the start of his set.  If I skip Maul and do Padme in the morning, I could probably be done with the author signing by 11:30 and get in line for Mace then.  If I end up missing Rex, I could always try for him on Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, ladies!


the Jedi Council line seems to move slower than other lines just FYI.  You can always get in line and then bail if you think it is going to take too long.  Is someone meeting before Mace (sorry not looking at times right now).  If someone is out before him the line will already be pretty long -if he is the first character out after the parade you might luck out and have a shorter line (once a character shows up the line just grows and grows)


----------



## DisneyMama21

yulilin3 said:


> You can all meet him together, each of you needs to be outside the park early to get a wristband and fp, maybe that was the confusion?



Ok, that's what I thought...I don't know where I read that you can only go in one at a time, but it confused me!  We will all be camping out early to get our wristbands and FPs.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Barbara C

Hi all - 

I am going to cancel a 9:40am Galactic Breakfast for 3 people on Sunday, May 31.  Please PM if you're interested in coordinating.

Thanks.


----------



## ogalban

I just return from SWW weekend II... it was awesome!!!! I really enjoy it! 

Our family really enjoy the DPP and the Galactic Breakfast.

Sorry for asking this... where is the DVC/Pass holder trade thread? I got an additional Fett poster that I would like to trade for next week (Darth Maul) poster. Maul is my DS favorite character.

Thanks!


----------



## jennab113

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> the Jedi Council line seems to move slower than other lines just FYI.  You can always get in line and then bail if you think it is going to take too long.  Is someone meeting before Mace (sorry not looking at times right now).  If someone is out before him the line will already be pretty long -if he is the first character out after the parade you might luck out and have a shorter line (once a character shows up the line just grows and grows)


Good call - I just checked and Anakin meets before him 11:40-12:20, so the earlier getting in line, the better.  I've already stood in the line for Anakin, so I know how long it takes.  I'll plan to be there by 11:30 at the latest and then let people pass me if needed.  I can always do the author signing on another day, too.  Doing it Friday is nice because I can send the book back to the hotel afterwards, but I could put it off until Sunday and just carry it in my backpack.


----------



## jthornton94

Just got my room number text! Disney here we come.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

ogalban said:


> I just return from SWW weekend II... it was awesome!!!! I really enjoy it!
> 
> Our family really enjoy the DPP and the Galactic Breakfast.
> 
> Sorry for asking this... where is the DVC/Pass holder trade thread? I got an additional Fett poster that I would like to trade for next week (Darth Maul) poster. Maul is my DS favorite character.
> 
> Thanks!


the trading thread is under the SWW Roll Call Thread - check the last few pages....


----------



## yulilin3

jthornton94 said:


> Just got my room number text! Disney here we come.


if you get  a hold of the map please let us know the autograph times to see if they coincide with my predicted ones. Have fun!!


----------



## ogalban

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> the trading thread is under the SWW Roll Call Thread - check the last few pages....


 

Thank You... I used Yulilin signature link!


----------



## jennab113

Here are the magic shots.  The PP photographer was standing around looking bored when I did it, so no wait at all.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Here are the magic shots.  The PP photographer was standing around looking bored when I did it, so no wait at all.
> View attachment 99225
> View attachment 99226


you really sent them flying...I hope they forgive you and release the force field...I mean teeny tiny rope on Friday


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Not sww related but I'm at Epcot and character training happened at noon  today at the american gates if anyone else was going to try for it.


----------



## Nhebron

So we are back from our super quick, Memorial Day weekend trip.  This was our first SWW and there was definitely some highs and lows.  Overall, I think we accomplished all the big items on our agenda. I purposely took it slow and didn't overbook us since we were traveling with a young child, spreading our activities over two days.  Things were also a little bit more challenging with DS, who has some special needs, but I think overall we had a good time.

I am planning to do a detailed trip report, but here are the SWW highlights.

Saturday:

Chewie dash after rope drop - I tried to follow Yulilin3's directions but turned off too soon (!) when trying to find his line, so we weren't one of the first families.  Still DH was done his M&G by 8:20am.  We couldn't meet as a family because DS was a bit cranky. So DS and I walked around, checking out the RH decor and shopping in Tatooine Traders. Somehow we ended up with this new friend (actually a coin bank) that we then needed to carry with us everywhere (including on TSMM) ! So we just made him our SWW mascot.






Star Tours - couldn't get DS to get on with us, but DH and I both enjoyed a ride separately before 9am with no wait.

Sci-fi breakfast - we loved the character interaction, food, and SW clips.  Our service wasn't great but this was still a highlight for us.  We did get light sabers (sorry for those who didn't!)

DS and I took a mid-day break and ran into Yulilin3 and her daughter near the exit.  I felt a bit silly flagging Yulilin3 down.
H&V Jedi Mickey Dinner - I thought the food was decent.  DS had an issue with the noise level, which I wasn't expecting.  This made the dinner hard. Goes back to one of the tips "know your child," I guess...
Sunday:

We had the Deluxe package.  This was probably a waste for my family.  I knew going in that we wouldn't necessarily get the value out of it but thought we would at least enjoy the parade and dessert party.  I also wanted express access to Darth Mall.

Parade viewing was awesome.  We got to the parade area right at 10am and it was almost empty.  We were near the start of the parade.  During the parade, DS dropped his toy storm trooper near the parade route.  Before I could lean down to get it, Zam Wesell picked it up and set it next to my son, staring at him and trying to get a reaction.  I wasn't fast enough to get the picture!  Donald also came right up to DS during the parade.  He loved it.
Was a bit disappointed in Darth Mall.  Not sure what I was expecting (maybe more props/scenes inside store?).  We didn't make it into the Prop shop but visited the other two stores.  The express access was handy.  There was a line when we came Sunday afternoon and there was no way I could wait in it with kiddo.
Dessert party reaction was mixed in my family.  DH really disliked it.  He didn't like the music or the desserts.  I told him if he had brought his light saber and had more drinks, he would have had a better time.  DS loved dancing to the music but was a bit out of control.  If you were at the deluxe premium dessert party last Sunday and a dancing wild child bumped into you....I'm sorry.  He was having a blast though and a couple of the CM came up and started dancing with him.  I really enjoyed watching the Symphony of the Stars preshow.  We ended up having to leave the fireworks early though because DS couldn't handle and wouldn't wear his ear protection (again....back to tip on knowing your child but in my defense, this was a new behavior, we have done fireworks before).
Heat was brutal and Sunday the park felt so crowded.  We have always done Disney in February, so dealing with the heat and the crowds was rough for us.  But overall a good trip.   Appreciate all the tips from this thread.


----------



## kpd6901

Oh, probably fourscore and seven pages ago (and actually probably more than that), there were discussions about the changes to characterpalooza - at least as it would relate to SWW.  We will be at DHS on a Thurs also.  Has characterpalooza fully gone completely random? Or has there been some consistency during the last couple of weeks?  Is the 6ish time near ToT still relatively consistent or do they move it around the park and at different times, now?  It's not a huge thing, but since it is an unexpected experience with rare characters, running into a couple would just be a cool experience.  Probably not going to force a time slot into our already busy plans if nobody really knows where they are now, but just looking for thoughts based on experiences from the last couple of weeks.  Thanks, all!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

kpd6901 said:


> Oh, probably fourscore and seven pages ago (and actually probably more than that), there were discussions about the changes to characterpalooza - at least as it would relate to SWW.  We will be at DHS on a Thurs also.  Has characterpalooza fully gone completely random? Or has there been some consistency during the last couple of weeks?  Is the 6ish time near ToT still relatively consistent or do they move it around the park and at different times, now?  It's not a huge thing, but since it is an unexpected experience with rare characters, running into a couple would just be a cool experience.  Probably not going to force a time slot into our already busy plans if nobody really knows where they are now, but just looking for thoughts based on experiences from the last couple of weeks.  Thanks, all!



Saturday and Sunday approx 610 at tot gates.  I'm going to search for it today so stay tuned.


----------



## Nhebron

jennab113 said:


> Here are the magic shots.  The PP photographer was standing around looking bored when I did it, so no wait at all.
> View attachment 99225
> View attachment 99226



I didn't have a wait either when I took these magic shots.


----------



## yulilin3

Nhebron said:


> So we are back from our super quick, Memorial Day weekend trip.  This was our first SWW and there was definitely some highs and lows.  Overall, I think we accomplished all the big items on our agenda. I purposely took it slow and didn't overbook us since we were traveling with a young child, spreading our activities over two days.  Things were also a little bit more challenging with DS, who has some special needs, but I think overall we had a good time.
> 
> I am planning to do a detailed trip report, but here are the SWW highlights.
> 
> Saturday:
> 
> Chewie dash after rope drop - I tried to follow Yulilin3's directions but turned off too soon (!) when trying to find his line, so we weren't one of the first families.  Still DH was done his M&G by 8:20am.  We couldn't meet as a family because DS was a bit cranky. So DS and I walked around, checking out the RH decor and shopping in Tatooine Traders. Somehow we ended up with this new friend (actually a coin bank) that we then needed to carry with us everywhere (including on TSMM) ! So we just made him our SWW mascot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Tours - couldn't get DS to get on with us, but DH and I both enjoyed a ride separately before 9am with no wait.
> 
> Sci-fi breakfast - we loved the character interaction, food, and SW clips.  Our service wasn't great but this was still a highlight for us.  We did get light sabers (sorry for those who didn't!)
> 
> DS and I took a mid-day break and ran into Yulilin3 and her daughter near the exit.  I felt a bit silly flagging Yulilin3 down.
> H&V Jedi Mickey Dinner - I thought the food was decent.  DS had an issue with the noise level, which I wasn't expecting.  This made the dinner hard. Goes back to one of the tips "know your child," I guess...
> Sunday:
> 
> We had the Deluxe package.  This was probably a waste for my family.  I knew going in that we wouldn't necessarily get the value out of it but thought we would at least enjoy the parade and dessert party.  I also wanted express access to Darth Mall.
> 
> Parade viewing was awesome.  We got to the parade area right at 10am and it was almost empty.  We were near the start of the parade.  During the parade, DS dropped his toy storm trooper near the parade route.  Before I could lean down to get it, Zam Wesell picked it up and set it next to my son, staring at him and trying to get a reaction.  I wasn't fast enough to get the picture!  Donald also came right up to DS during the parade.  He loved it.
> Was a bit disappointed in Darth Mall.  Not sure what I was expecting (maybe more props/scenes inside store?).  We didn't make it into the Prop shop but visited the other two stores.  The express access was handy.  There was a line when we came Sunday afternoon and there was no way I could wait in it with kiddo.
> Dessert party reaction was mixed in my family.  DH really disliked it.  He didn't like the music or the desserts.  I told him if he had brought his light saber and had more drinks, he would have had a better time.  DS loved dancing to the music but was a bit out of control.  If you were at the deluxe premium dessert party last Sunday and a dancing wild child bumped into you....I'm sorry.  He was having a blast though and a couple of the CM came up and started dancing with him.  I really enjoyed watching the Symphony of the Stars preshow.  We ended up having to leave the fireworks early though because DS couldn't handle and wouldn't wear his ear protection (again....back to tip on knowing your child but in my defense, this was a new behavior, we have done fireworks before).
> Heat was brutal and Sunday the park felt so crowded.  We have always done Disney in February, so dealing with the heat and the crowds was rough for us.  But overall a good trip.   Appreciate all the tips from this thread.


thanks for the report. I'm glad you had a good time despite the weather and crowds. The music from DJ Elliot isn't for everyone, I can understand that. I'm happy your son enjoyed the dance party portion


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> We had about a 500 page jump since April 3rd. That's when they announced the celebrities, packages and shows. Not that it matters, DIS Unplugged seems to dislike this page for some reason, it has never made the top 10 thread list.



It must be because we are all so nice and positive and having a good time. Maybe they want to more arguing, I mean "discussion". However, mesaboy's thread has been very excellently managed, and I don't want to take away from his efforts. They might just not like Star Wars either


----------



## yulilin3

Here's DJ Elliot's SWW mix:
https://soundcloud.com/disneydj/sta...ndcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=twitter
in related news DJ Lobot has returned to Bespin and DJ Elliot will stay covering for him 
not sure why or what happened but it may be something to do with the heat or problems with the costume


----------



## Cluelyss

@lovingeire I made a photo mat as well, so we are in the same boat! When is your breakfast, maybe we can share tactics? We are there next Sunday (the 31st).


----------



## Nhebron

yulilin3 said:


> Here's DJ Elliot's SWW mix:
> https://soundcloud.com/disneydj/sta...ndcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=twitter
> in related news DJ Lobot has returned to Bespin and DJ Elliot will stay covering for him
> not sure why or what happened but it may be something to do with the heat or problems with the costume



Nice...

Light saber, dance party time this weekend!


----------



## lovingeire

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Not sww related but I'm at Epcot and character training happened at noon  today at the american gates if anyone else was going to try for it.



What characters did you see?



Cluelyss said:


> @lovingeire I made a photo mat as well, so we are in the same boat! When is your breakfast, maybe we can share tactics? We are there next Sunday (the 31st).



Did you decorate your photo mats @Cluelyss? We have our Galactic breakfast on the 5th. If you have any tips, I'd love to hear them! I am really hoping we can secure autographs there.


----------



## Cluelyss

Heading down this weekend and hoping you wonderful folks could give me some opinions on our schedule, as this is our first SWW experience. Two young kids, so shows and celebrities are not a priority. Characters and entertainment are. Here's what I've got:

We arrive Friday at 10 am. Plan to hang out at the pool and nap before heading to HS for H&V dinner (5:10 ADR). After dinner, plan to meet Darth Maul and hopefully have time to check out Darth's Mall before it closes. 

After that, have a FP for TSMM and hopefully ride GMR before F!

Saturday will be devoted to MK, then back to HS on Sunday. Will arrive early to make the Chewie run, also hope to meet Queen Amidala and use our ST FP before our 9:10 SciFi ADR. After breakfast, head immediately to FtF parade check in, then plan to go back to the resort for a few hours after the parade (swim, nap). Return to HS for 5:30 RH ADR, then do Muppet Vision and TSMM (with FP).  Check in for fireworks/dessert party. 

My questions are:
1. Does all of that seem do-able so far?
2. When to work in Luke/Leia/droid(s)? I was thinking either before or after dinner one of those nights?
3. Any other great character interactions that I am missing, or other SW experiences in general? We will be watching for roaming characters and plan to get the magic shots, as well as building lightsabers for the kids (and hopefully score some glow cubes and BF stein for mom & dad!!) but want to make sure we are making the best use of our limited time. 

Thanks in advance for any tips or suggestions!


----------



## Cluelyss

lovingeire said:


> What characters did you see?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you decorate your photo mats @Cluelyss? We have our Galactic breakfast on the 5th. If you have any tips, I'd love to hear them! I am really hoping we can secure autographs there.


The mat simply is decorated with "Star Wars Weekend 2015" on the bottom (I ordered it from Etsy). I will definitely let you know how it goes. I figured worst case scenario I could "cut out" the autographs from the card (assuming we at least get that) and attach them to the mat, but I'm sure that would look really cheesy and would just tick me of every time I looked at it! Lol!! I'm hoping since we have a specialized item I can convince someone to help us out, but we'll see. We still probably would have done the breakfast even knowing they didn't sign, but I may have rethought the mat, as we don't plan to meet a ton of characters, and it will look stupid only half-filled


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Heading down this weekend and hoping you wonderful folks could give me some opinions on our schedule, as this is our first SWW experience. Two young kids, so shows and celebrities are not a priority. Characters and entertainment are. Here's what I've got:
> 
> We arrive Friday at 10 am. Plan to hang out at the pool and nap before heading to HS for H&V dinner (5:10 ADR). After dinner, plan to meet Darth Maul and hopefully have time to check out Darth's Mall before it closes.
> 
> After that, have a FP for TSMM and hopefully ride GMR before F!
> 
> Saturday will be devoted to MK, then back to HS on Sunday. Will arrive early to make the Chewie run, also hope to meet Queen Amidala and use our ST FP before our 9:10 SciFi ADR. After breakfast, head immediately to FtF parade check in, then plan to go back to the resort for a few hours after the parade (swim, nap). Return to HS for 5:30 RH ADR, then do Muppet Vision and TSMM (with FP).  Check in for fireworks/dessert party.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1. Does all of that seem do-able so far?
> 2. When to work in Luke/Leia/droid(s)? I was thinking either before or after dinner one of those nights?
> 3. Any other great character interactions that I am missing, or other SW experiences in general? We will be watching for roaming characters and plan to get the magic shots, as well as building lightsabers for the kids (and hopefully score some glow cubes and BF stein for mom & dad!!) but want to make sure we are making the best use of our limited time.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any tips or suggestions!


Remember GMR closes at 8pm during SWW. 
1.- looks doable
2.- Check out Luke, Leia and droids right before checking into the dessert party
You can watch a recap of Rebels inside ABC Sound Studio, good place to relax and get out of the heat


----------



## Teamanderson

Nhebron said:


> I didn't have a wait either when I took these magic shots.


Where are the magic shots taken? Does the line stay long? How does one purchase or save the photos?


----------



## mesaboy2

soniam said:


> It must be because we are all so nice and positive and having a good time. Maybe they want to more arguing, I mean "discussion". However, mesaboy's thread has been very excellently managed, and I don't want to take away from his efforts. They might just not like Star Wars either


 
I made it clear from the OP that "discussion" garbage wouldn't be tolerated, as far as I can control it anyway.  For what it's worth, I've been rooting for this thread for months now.


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> I made it clear from the OP that "discussion" garbage wouldn't be tolerated, as far as I can control it anyway.  For what it's worth, I've been rooting for this thread for months now.


I know you have. Thank you. They didn't announce anything today, did they announce thread of April? Did I miss it? They did have a very negative review on the Jedi Mickey Dinner, mostly about the food.


----------



## jennab113

Teamanderson said:


> Where are the magic shots taken? Does the line stay long? How does one purchase or save the photos?


 They are behind the Coke bottle, near the Vader meet.  Just look for the tripod aimed at the red wall/gate off to the side.  They were in my photopass account.  Those are actually screen shots of the pictures, but I have MM and will be downloading them "legally" next week.  I believe they are $14.95 per picture if purchased without MM.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Where are the magic shots taken? Does the line stay long? How does one purchase or save the photos?


right next to the coke bottle. There's no line just ask the photopass person to take a magic shot, they give you a photopass card and you can purchase at the park or you can download it from home


----------



## wdwalice

delvalle13 said:


> If you have the Ashely Eckstein I would love it.


 Hi! And yes!  I have one set left.  Would you like just Ashley or the entire set?


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Remember GMR closes at 8pm during SWW.
> 1.- looks doable
> 2.- Check out Luke, Leia and droids right before checking into the dessert party
> You can watch a recap of Rebels inside ABC Sound Studio, good place to relax and get out of the heat


Thank you!

Do Luke/Leia normally meet that late? I thought MDX was reporting their last set ended at 7:40 (at least that's what I wrote down!), but I remember seeing your post this weekend that they were out (together) until a little after 8, so I wasn't sure if that was the norm or just some pixie dust that night


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Do Luke/Leia normally meet that late? I thought MDX was reporting their last set ended at 7:40 (at least that's what I wrote down!), but I remember seeing your post this weekend that they were out (together) until a little after 8, so I wasn't sure if that was the norm or just some pixie dust that night


on Sunday they closed the line at 7:30pm just as Luke, Leia and R2D2 were meeting together, then Luke left with R2 and Leia stayed meeting everyone who was already in line...people in line started booing when Luke and R2 left.


----------



## lovingeire

Cluelyss said:


> The mat simply is decorated with "Star Wars Weekend 2015" on the bottom (I ordered it from Etsy). I will definitely let you know how it goes. I figured worst case scenario I could "cut out" the autographs from the card (assuming we at least get that) and attach them to the mat, but I'm sure that would look really cheesy and would just tick me of every time I looked at it! Lol!! I'm hoping since we have a specialized item I can convince someone to help us out, but we'll see. We still probably would have done the breakfast even knowing they didn't sign, but I may have rethought the mat, as we don't plan to meet a ton of characters, and it will look stupid only half-filled



I was ironically just debating if I should put something on mine, as they are blank, but I'm not sure I have time for another project as I still have shirts to finish for our Epcot day and Wilderness Explorerer sashes I planned to make for my two littles.  I have a Silhouette though so it may be doable to put something on them.


----------



## JayLeeJay

Has anyone else tried to watch the recap of Rebels season 1 at the ABC Sound Studio around the time the FP window for the Behind the Force Rebels show opens up? When I did there were lots of people with a FP for the Behind the Force show insisting the FP was for the cartoon recap. I overheard the cast member and a security guard talking about how there should not have been any FP for the recap and they didn't know how people had gotten them. I tried to share that I thought there was probably confusion with the similar sounding names but they didn't acknowledge what I said. I did share this with one group. They showed me their FP and it was for the Behind the Force show. They didn't realize these shows were different. They just saw the word "rebels" and thought they were in the right spot.


----------



## wdwalice

Hi All!  I am starting to go through all our pictures from our SWW/BD trip.... WOW!  We have incredible pictures and experiences that would not have been possible if not for the great tips and advice given by everyone on this thread especially @yulilin3 and @lurkyloo on the Official Disney Cake Chatter (helped with info on how to order a BD SW themed cake for my DH during the trip, which came out AWESOME!!)  Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Here's DJ Elliot's SWW mix:
> https://soundcloud.com/disneydj/sta...ndcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=twitter
> in related news DJ Lobot has returned to Bespin and DJ Elliot will stay covering for him
> not sure why or what happened but it may be something to do with the heat or problems with the costume



Not even halfway through the event... 

First the LE magic bands, then the lightsabers at breakfast, now they're out of DJ Lobot.  

My memory isn't too sharp of the party last year (too many Thermal Detonators I'm sure) but I recall that DJ Lobot did a lot of Star Wars tie ins and such - Is the set/show that much different under DJ Elliot?


----------



## Barbara C

Non-SWW but I could use some help.  We are arriving late tomorrow evening (staying on-site) and will be spending Thursday in MK.  MK has MEMH at 8am and I'm going to try to get us there by then.  As soon as MEMH are over, we'll head over to try to get Splash Mountain and BTMRR out of the way.  We can either have breakfast at CP at 9:20 or 10:10 - which do you think is best?  I think we'd have to skip SM and BTMRR to do the 9:20 but I'm wondering if we'd miss something special if we went at 10:10 - first world problems for sure!!  I'm thinking we should do the 10:10 and head to SM and BTMRR which are two of our favorites.

Thoughts?  Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Not even halfway through the event...
> 
> First the LE magic bands, then the lightsabers at breakfast, now they're out of DJ Lobot.
> 
> My memory isn't too sharp of the party last year (too many Thermal Detonators I'm sure) but I recall that DJ Lobot did a lot of Star Wars tie ins and such - Is the set/show that much different under DJ Elliot?


It's the same show as they are the same DJ


----------



## Barbara C

Barbara C said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I am going to cancel a 9:40am Galactic Breakfast for 3 people on Sunday, May 31.  Please PM if you're interested in coordinating.
> 
> Thanks.



I will be cancelling this something this evening. - CANCELLED

Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Has anyone else tried to watch the recap of Rebels season 1 at the ABC Sound Studio around the time the FP window for the Behind the Force Rebels show opens up? When I did there were lots of people with a FP for the Behind the Force show insisting the FP was for the cartoon recap. I overheard the cast member and a security guard talking about how there should not have been any FP for the recap and they didn't know how people had gotten them. I tried to share that I thought there was probably confusion with the similar sounding names but they didn't acknowledge what I said. I did share this with one group. They showed me their FP and it was for the Behind the Force show. They didn't realize these shows were different. They just saw the word "rebels" and thought they were in the right spot.


I have corrected a lot of people on that as well. I can only imagine people trying to find the tapstile for ABC Sound Studio


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> Non-SWW but I could use some help.  We are arriving late tomorrow evening (staying on-site) and will be spending Thursday in MK.  MK has MEMH at 8am and I'm going to try to get us there by then.  As soon as MEMH are over, we'll head over to try to get Splash Mountain and BTMRR out of the way.  We can either have breakfast at CP at 9:20 or 10:10 - which do you think is best?  I think we'd have to skip SM and BTMRR to do the 9:20 but I'm wondering if we'd miss something special if we went at 10:10 - first world problems for sure!!  I'm thinking we should do the 10:10 and head to SM and BTMRR which are two of our favorites.
> 
> Thoughts?  Thanks!!


yes, get the rides out of the way early and then do breakfast (brunch?)


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> I know you have. Thank you. They didn't announce anything today, did they announce thread of April? Did I miss it? They did have a very negative review on the Jedi Mickey Dinner, mostly about the food.


 
I haven't listened to the most recent one, but if they announced for April I missed it too.


----------



## williamscm3

Barbara C said:


> Non-SWW but I could use some help.  We are arriving late tomorrow evening (staying on-site) and will be spending Thursday in MK.  MK has MEMH at 8am and I'm going to try to get us there by then.  As soon as MEMH are over, we'll head over to try to get Splash Mountain and BTMRR out of the way.  We can either have breakfast at CP at 9:20 or 10:10 - which do you think is best?  I think we'd have to skip SM and BTMRR to do the 9:20 but I'm wondering if we'd miss something special if we went at 10:10 - first world problems for sure!!  I'm thinking we should do the 10:10 and head to SM and BTMRR which are two of our favorites.
> 
> Thoughts?  Thanks!!



I'd choose 10:10...we love those two rides too and rode them back to back at RD over the weekend until the line got too long.


----------



## Itinkso

Barbara C said:


> Non-SWW but I could use some help.  We are arriving late tomorrow evening (staying on-site) and will be spending Thursday in MK.  MK has MEMH at 8am and I'm going to try to get us there by then.  As soon as MEMH are over, we'll head over to try to get Splash Mountain and BTMRR out of the way.  We can either have breakfast at CP at 9:20 or 10:10 - which do you think is best?  I think we'd have to skip SM and BTMRR to do the 9:20 but I'm wondering if we'd miss something special if we went at 10:10 - first world problems for sure!!  I'm thinking we should do the 10:10 and head to SM and BTMRR which are two of our favorites.
> 
> Thoughts?  Thanks!!


10:10 - you can get a lot of rides in during the first two hours. I don't think there's anything special that happens at CP that you may miss.


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> Here's DJ Elliot's SWW mix:
> https://soundcloud.com/disneydj/sta...ndcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=twitter
> in related news DJ Lobot has returned to Bespin and DJ Elliot will stay covering for him
> not sure why or what happened but it may be something to do with the heat or problems with the costume


It has to do with character integrity, you know, the same excuse they used for taking away Hoopla. We can't have Darth Vader dance to "Smooth Criminal" (Annie are you OK? So perfect) but at Mickey's Halloween party we can have the Queen of Hearts dance to Yeah Yeah Yeahs' "Heads Will Roll." So it is not the Heat, it is the Hypocrisy.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Hi, I have some Q's about Darth's Mall.   Any info would be appreciated.

Are the Darth Mall lines consistently long? 
Is there any point during the day that there is no line? 
Is the line in full sun or is it shaded?
Are there separate areas of DM?  What are they and do you have to exit and wait in a new line to get into them?

Thanks!

ETA:  Just read the first post and saw the three separate sections of DM... still need to know if they have separate lines.  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Gianfootography said:


> It has to do with character integrity, you know, the same excuse they used for taking away Hoopla. We can't have Darth Vader dance to "Smooth Criminal" (Annie are you OK? So perfect) but at Mickey's Halloween party we can have the Queen of Hearts dance to Yeah Yeah Yeahs' "Heads Will Roll." So it is not the Heat, it is the Hypocrisy.


but they did have DJ Lobot weekend I though


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Hi, I have some Q's about Darth's Mall.   Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Are the Darth Mall lines consistently long?
> Is there any point during the day that there is no line?
> Is the line in full sun or is it shaded?
> Are there separate areas of DM?  What are they and do you have to exit and wait in a new line to get into them?
> 
> Thanks!


lines are pretty short now. Still the best time to go is early in the morning or early in the evening. They lines are in the shade. There are 2 separate shops and you have to pay for your items in each store but the lines are very short as they have a lot of registers


----------



## Barbara C

yulilin3 said:


> yes, get the rides out of the way early and then do breakfast (brunch?)





williamscm3 said:


> I'd choose 10:10...we love those two rides too and rode them back to back at RD over the weekend until the line got too long.





Itinkso said:


> 10:10 - you can get a lot of rides in during the first two hours. I don't think there's anything special that happens at CP that you may miss.



thanks everyone!!  I thought that was the right answer but it's always nice to have some validation


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> lines are pretty short now. Still the best time to go is early in the morning or early in the evening. They lines are in the shade. There are 2 separate shops and you have to pay for your items in each store but the lines are very short as they have a lot of registers



We are thinking about skipping the parade because quite honestly, I don't want to wait an hour an a half for a decent spot in full sun.  I'm thinking the lines for DM may be short and/or non existent during the parade.  Just want to make sure it is open then?


----------



## jennab113

It is open during the parade.  I went in around that time on Friday.  I don't remember the line being long, but there was somewhat of a line (I have the GG Express Pass, so I could skip it).


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> but they did have DJ Lobot weekend I though


----------



## SCFIREMAN

We have 3 adult reservations got SWW VIP on June 6th. As its getting closer we want to downgrade to Feel the Force Deluxe. What do you guys think our odds are of landing that?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mesaboy2 said:


> I haven't listened to the most recent one, but if they announced for April I missed it too.


Shouldn't this be something DISERS vote on?


----------



## yulilin3

SCFIREMAN said:


> We have 3 adult reservations got SWW VIP on June 6th. As its getting closer we want to downgrade to Feel the Force Deluxe. What do you guys think our odds are of landing that?


very little chance to get a package for 3 at this point. But you can always check. The cancellation policy is 2 days I think?


----------



## SCFIREMAN

yulilin3 said:


> very little chance to get a package for 3 at this point. But you can always check. The cancellation policy is 2 days I think?



Unfortunately the cancellation window for VIP is 7 days out


----------



## yulilin3

SCFIREMAN said:


> Unfortunately the cancellation window for VIP is 7 days out


no, I meant for the packages. So you could get one 2 days out if someone cancels last minute.


----------



## Delilah1310

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Shouldn't this be something DISERS vote on?



I always thought it had something to do with thread views or number of posts in the previous month.


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> yes they did


I  first told one per reservation but when we got in we all got one......im sure that's why


----------



## slaveone

My guess is the costume. It is miserable to spin in Florida heat so long and that shirt is even worse under those lights.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> My guess is the costume. It is miserable to spin in Florida heat so long and that shirt is even worse under those lights.


I agree


----------



## mmafan

Lol all the kids stand in a line.  But mine stands up front.  He thinks he's. Rockstar.


----------



## yulilin3

@mmafan  ready to protect the galaxy!!


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> @mmafan  ready to protect the galaxy!!


YES he is.........I need to take a pic of all his starwars wepons......mabey tonight...


----------



## mmafan

I could really use this about now.    Lol


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mmafan said:


> View attachment 99289 I could really use this about now.    Lol


Two please. I've had quite a day. :-/


----------



## sunnysideup3

It's been a couple days since we went (and we just got home late last night), but thank you @yulilin3--and it was so nice to surprise meet you in the ABC Commissary!!!-- all your advice and planning tips really helped make our vacation magical!


----------



## yulilin3

sunnysideup3 said:


> It's been a couple days since we went (and we just got home late last night), but thank you @yulilin3--and it was so nice to surprise meet you in the ABC Commissary!!!-- all your advice and planning tips really helped make our vacation magical!


So happy you had a magical trip


----------



## Felipe4

wdwalice said:


> Hi All!  I am starting to go through all our pictures from our SWW/BD trip.... WOW!  We have incredible pictures and experiences that would not have been possible if not for the great tips and advice given by everyone on this thread especially @yulilin3 and @lurkyloo on the Official Disney Cake Chatter (helped with info on how to order a BD SW themed cake for my DH during the trip, which came out AWESOME!!)  Thank you all so much!!



YAY! Which SW cake did you get? I was in the cake thread too since I was struggling with getting a SW cake - I'm ending up with a Chewie one.


----------



## mmafan




----------



## jane2073

Felipe4 said:


> YAY! Which SW cake did you get? I was in the cake thread too since I was struggling with getting a SW cake - I'm ending up with a Chewie one.



I like my cakes to be more moist.
Hee hee!


----------



## yulilin3

jane2073 said:


> I like my cakes to be more moist.
> Hee hee!


----------



## jthornton94

Asked about a map for this weekend(well, hubby did) and they said no dice until Thursday.  I'll try and snag one in our way to MK.  Currently trying to stay concious after eating the kitchen sink at Beaches and Cream.


----------



## Joe Vazquez

jennab113 said:


> Here are the magic shots. The PP photographer was standing around looking bored when I did it, so no wait at all.


 
The shots are cool and I can't wait for my family to get in on one.  However, I thought that the red gate was not apart of the actual photo.  I thought it was used as a 'green screen' of sorts and there was a scenic background.  I think I recall the stormtroopers being tossed down the corridor of death star or star destroyer.

I still want to do them, though.  I just did not want to have to do the photo editing myself, because frankly, the other ones looked reaaal good.


----------



## Joe Vazquez

yulilin3 said:


> Here's DJ Elliot's SWW mix:
> https://soundcloud.com/disneydj/sta...ndcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=twitter


 

Awesome!  I was totally blasting it while getting ready for work today.  My cats seemed really confused.

I bookmarked it because my daughter likes to listen to, as she puts it, "boots n pantsing" music with me (say it fast: bootsnpantsnbootsnpantsnbootsnpants...)


----------



## wdwalice

Felipe4 said:


> YAY! Which SW cake did you get? I was in the cake thread too since I was struggling with getting a SW cake - I'm ending up with a Chewie one.



I asked for a SW Vader theme. I was told about the Chewie cake but my DH loves the Dark Side. Lol!! 

Behind the rocks (made of sugar), there is a hidden red light that reflected off the picture and illuminated his lightsaber. It was so cool!


----------



## pmaurer74

Felipe4 said:


> YAY! Which SW cake did you get? I was in the cake thread too since I was struggling with getting a SW cake - I'm ending up with a Chewie one.


how did you get a chewie one? They would not do one for me and only gave me a choice of two cakes, neither I liked.


----------



## Lights

Hey everyone! I will be going to my first Star Wars Weekends this year, and my grandmother will be tagging along, and she will be in a wheelchair. My question is, for the parade, is there a wheelchair area? And if so, at what time should we head that way to be able to grab a spot? Thanks in advance!


----------



## momofallsons

Cluelyss said:


> The mat simply is decorated with "Star Wars Weekend 2015" on the bottom (I ordered it from Etsy). I will definitely let you know how it goes. I figured worst case scenario I could "cut out" the autographs from the card (assuming we at least get that) and attach them to the mat, but I'm sure that would look really cheesy and would just tick me of every time I looked at it! Lol!! I'm hoping since we have a specialized item I can convince someone to help us out, but we'll see. We still probably would have done the breakfast even knowing they didn't sign, but I may have rethought the mat, as we don't plan to meet a ton of characters, and it will look stupid only half-filled



Just a thought... if you had to go the route of using the autograph cards... you could maybe cut a rectangle (or whatever shape) around the name, then cut a larger rectangle out of contrasting card stock to mount it on before attaching it to the mat to kind of frame it and make it look intentional... not sure if that makes sense the way I wrote it, but I can picture it in my head looking ok.


----------



## yulilin3

Lights said:


> Hey everyone! I will be going to my first Star Wars Weekends this year, and my grandmother will be tagging along, and she will be in a wheelchair. My question is, for the parade, is there a wheelchair area? And if so, at what time should we head that way to be able to grab a spot? Thanks in advance!


there are 2 small areas between the tip board and the stage. The shady side was full by 9:45am


----------



## Lights

yulilin3 said:


> there are 2 small areas between the tip board and the stage. The shady side was full by 9:45am



Thank you soo much for the pictures! It helps to know where to head. Another question, will they let me stand with her, (it's just the two of us) or will I have to find a spot myself?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Babababababa (old timely news report music).  

This just in.  Character palooza at 610 at tot gates.  Rebel hangar 630 so far chewie and 2 jawas.  Stay tuned for more updates from your friendly galactic reporter.


----------



## yulilin3

Lights said:


> Thank you soo much for the pictures! It helps to know where to head. Another question, will they let me stand with her, (it's just the two of us) or will I have to find a spot myself?


If it's only the two of you i would think it's ok. It's a very small area so not completely sure


----------



## Teamanderson

jennab113 said:


> They are behind the Coke bottle, near the Vader meet.  Just look for the tripod aimed at the red wall/gate off to the side.  They were in my photopass account.  Those are actually screen shots of the pictures, but I have MM and will be downloading them "legally" next week.  I believe they are $14.95 per picture if purchased without MM.


Thank you @jennab113 and @yulilin3 looks like I'll be getting MM this year. I had it but called and had it removed thinking we wouldn't need it because on the previous trips our phones do fine. seeing this though I know my boys will want to do these.


----------



## boricuajedi

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Babababababa (old timely news report music).
> 
> This just in.  Character palooza at 610 at tot gates.  Rebel hangar 630 so far chewie and 2 jawas.  Stay tuned for more updates from your friendly galactic reporter.


And now sports, the podracer has been postponed do to some nasty Sandpeople shooting at people.


----------



## Lights

yulilin3 said:


> If it's only the two of you i would think it's ok. It's a very small area so not completely sure



Ok! I will check that day to make sure. Thank you so much! The info. helps a lot with the planningl


----------



## Felipe4

My Star Wars shirt came! Disers Take Oz will recognize me in my Star Jasmine outfit.


----------



## Teamanderson

wdwalice said:


> I asked for a SW Vader theme. I was told about the Chewie cake but my DH loves the Dark Side. Lol!!
> 
> Behind the rocks (made of sugar), there is a hidden red light that reflected off the picture and illuminated his lightsaber. It was so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99309


Wow! How do I go about ordering a cake? We will be there weekend IV for DH birthday weekend and also celebrating DS graduating preschool.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Rebel hangar update:  2 stormtroopers and bith and rodian pilot as well.  Missed both pilots.


----------



## Teamanderson

Is there a certain place to go to likely your chances of your child getting picked for the parade? I'm torn though because I'm sure he'd like to be in the parade but then hed end up missing all the characters walking by because he's in it lol


----------



## Candleshoe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Babababababa (old timely news report music).
> 
> This just in.  Character palooza at 610 at tot gates.  Rebel hangar 630 so far chewie and 2 jawas.  Stay tuned for more updates from your friendly galactic reporter.


>> Babababababababa <<


----------



## yulilin3

You guys are awesome!!
Someone should be doing the weather


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Is there a certain place to go to likely your chances of your child getting picked for the parade? I'm torn though because I'm sure he'd like to be in the parade but then hed end up missing all the characters walking by because he's in it lol


Actually the kids picked get to watch the parade as it comes toward them to the stage. You can ask around the info tent in the front of the park. Good luck


----------



## Nhebron

Just completed a WDW survey that was completely focused on my SWW experience.  There were a couple of questions about where I heard about the FTF package and SWW meals, with the word *first* emphasized in the question.


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> Actually the kids picked get to watch the parade as it comes toward them to the stage. You can ask around the info tent in the front of the park. Good luck


Oh!! That's good!


----------



## yulilin3

Nhebron said:


> Just completed a WDW survey that was completely focused on my SWW experience.  There were a couple of questions about where I heard about the FTF package and SWW meals, with the word *first* emphasized in the question.


*yulilin3 starts looking for places to hide from WDW wrath...


----------



## Teamanderson

Felipe4 said:


> YAY! Which SW cake did you get? I was in the cake thread too since I was struggling with getting a SW cake - I'm ending up with a Chewie one.


@wdwalice and @Felipe4 please pm me on how to order a cake, that's amazing!


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> *yulilin3 starts looking for places to hide from WDW wrath...


Or, they'll hire you for the DP Blog. You have a great record of answering every question!!


----------



## poohfriend77

jennab113 said:


> Here are the magic shots.  The PP photographer was standing around looking bored when I did it, so no wait at all.
> View attachment 99225
> View attachment 99226


Those are AWESOME! Does anyone know if those magic shots are available during the week, or just during SWW?


----------



## Teamanderson

Itinkso said:


> Or, they'll hire you for the DP Blog. You have a great record of answering every question!!


I agree! I'm very impressed by how you answer these hundreds of questions!


----------



## momofallsons

Yay!!! Got my Lightsaber Logo tshirt in the mail today!  Thanks again @MickeyMinnieMom !!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So we checked into rebel hangar tonight at 630.  

Characters present:  chewie, 2 stormtroopers, 2 jawas, rodian pilot and bith pilot.  Saw them all except the rodian.

They came out in groups and stayed for approx 15 minutes, them another group came in.  

Chewie and the jawas were together, then the stormtroopers, and finally the pilots.

Most of the time they just walked the aisles and you had to express interest for them to stop.  Don't be shy to jump up when they come.  Most of the time when tables didn't express immediate interest the character kept moving.


----------



## Xenuprime

Can anyone confirm if they are still selling the glow cubes separately?


----------



## animalkingdom15

I can't wait. Two days unit arrival and three days until my day at HS and Star Wars Weekend. I can't believe that after wanting to do this for so long, it finally all came together.


----------



## Seltzer76

Spent the last 6 weeks watching all of the Clone Wars on NetFlix for first time to pregame for my first SWW.  Just finished. So now what will I do until weekend V?


----------



## yulilin3

Xenuprime said:


> Can anyone confirm if they are still selling the glow cubes separately?


You have to buy any specialty drinks, alcoholic or non, to get a cube. You cannot order more than one per drink


----------



## yulilin3

Seltzer76 said:


> Spent the last 6 weeks watching all of the Clone Wars on NetFlix for first time to pregame for my first SWW.  Just finished. So now what will I do until weekend V?


Rebels?


----------



## delmar411




----------



## lovingeire

wdwalice said:


> I asked for a SW Vader theme. I was told about the Chewie cake but my DH loves the Dark Side. Lol!!
> 
> Behind the rocks (made of sugar), there is a hidden red light that reflected off the picture and illuminated his lightsaber. It was so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99309



Great cake! What bakery did you order from?



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Babababababa (old timely news report music).
> 
> This just in.  Character palooza at 610 at tot gates.  Rebel hangar 630 so far chewie and 2 jawas.  Stay tuned for more updates from your friendly galactic reporter.



Awesome! What characters did you see! Definitely adding this to our list for next Monday!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Itinkso said:


> Or, they'll hire you for the DP Blog. You have a great record of answering every question!!


and answering them (gasp horror) accurately!  What a concept!


----------



## Itinkso

lovingeire said:


> Awesome! What characters did you see! Definitely adding this to our list for next Monday!


According to Kenny, Palooza doesn't always occur in the same location. There are up to 5 different locations where the characters can be sent for their meets. You could be waiting while Palooza is actually occurring elsewhere.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

momofallsons said:


> Yay!!! Got my Lightsaber Logo tshirt in the mail today!  Thanks again @MickeyMinnieMom !!!



Awesome!! So glad you now have it in hand! Hope you have a FANTASTIC time!!


----------



## CAS239

Xenuprime said:


> Can anyone confirm if they are still selling the glow cubes separately?



They were never selling the cubes by themselves. You have to buy a drink at the stand. It'll be two different drinks at the liquor stand that represent Star Wars. I don't believe you get the glow cubes with anything other than the two alcoholic drinks advertised. I could be wrong about that but I only saw them in the specific drinks.

If you see a stand but don't like the drinks, head to another stand. I believe there's two drinks per stand with 4 different drinks choices in total through the parks.

Or you can look of it as buying the glow cubes by themselves...they'll just be about $15 a piece and come with free alcohol lol


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CAS239 said:


> They were never selling the cubes by themselves. You have to buy a drink at the stand. It'll be two different drinks at the liquor stand that represent Star Wars. I don't believe you get the glow cubes with anything other than the two alcoholic drinks advertised. I could be wrong about that but I only saw them in the specific drinks.
> 
> If you see a stand but don't like the drinks, head to another stand. I believe there's two drinks per stand with 4 different drinks choices in total through the parks.
> 
> Or you can look of it as buying the glow cubes by themselves...they'll just be about $15 a piece and come with free alcohol lol


Our party of 3 adults tried all 4 alcoholic drinks between us and got glow cubes that way (in addition to the X-wings at RH). 

We ALSO got glow cubes for the kids by buying lime aid and cherry aid -- marked up for the addition of the cube.


----------



## lovingeire

Itinkso said:


> According to Kenny, Palooza doesn't always occur in the same location. There are up to 5 different locations where the characters can be sent for their meets. You could be waiting while Palooza is actually occurring elsewhere.



Yes, I remember this being on Kennys blog, however since its "random" don't we have to take our chances anyways with location? Is there a way to guarantee where it will be?


----------



## Itinkso

lovingeire said:


> Yes, I remember this being on Kennys blog, however since its "random" don't we have to take our chances anyways with location? Is there a way to guarantee where it will be?


It can be random for both location and time. Palooza was always meant to be a surprise pop-up meet and they've reverted back to that. There's no way to guarantee where it will be due to it being an unscheduled event that only Fantasmic management oversees.

It's better not to plan on it as you could be wasting up to a half hour of your time.


----------



## Cluelyss

Teamanderson said:


> @wdwalice and @Felipe4 please pm me on how to order a cake, that's amazing!


I know you weren't asking me, but this thread has everything you ever wanted to know about ordering a cake at WDW:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-disney-cake-chatter-part-iv.3261922/page-102#post-53730408


----------



## kpd6901

Itinkso said:


> It can be random for both location and time. Palooza was always meant to be a surprise pop-up meet and they've reverted back to that. There's no way to guarantee where it will be due to it being an unscheduled event that only Fantasmic management oversees.
> 
> It's better not to plan on it as you could be wasting up to a half hour of your time.



Right, I didn't want to waste any of my time waiting for it, especially since KtP had said that it reverted back to a more random format....but throughout this thread lately, it seemed that we were still seeing a running theme of approx. 6:10 outside ToT on multiple days...and again today as well.  We happen to have a FP for ToT right around that time on our Thurs evening, with no rush until our Jedi Mickey H&V at 7, so we would be there anyway (all set before we had even heard of Palooza or learned what it was).  But I was kinda surprised to hear that it would revert to being "random" and then hear more and more reports of it actually occurring at the pre-randomizing time/location.  IDK...maybe just "saying" that it would be random would be enough to scare people away from hanging around the spot (and easing the supposed safety concerns I read about elsewhere), but then just keeping it in the same spot anyway.  I guess we'll find out, but I won't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## bgg319

So if we don't care about the fireworks preshow, would you suggest watching from the spot close to 50's Primetime?  How hard is it to get to F! from there?


----------



## Itinkso

kpd6901 said:


> Right, I didn't want to waste any of my time waiting for it, especially since KtP had said that it reverted back to a more random format....but throughout this thread lately, it seemed that we were still seeing a running theme of approx. 6:10 outside ToT on multiple days...and again today as well.  We happen to have a FP for ToT right around that time on our Thurs evening, with no rush until our Jedi Mickey H&V at 7, so we would be there anyway (all set before we had even heard of Palooza or learned what it was).  But I was kinda surprised to hear that it would revert to being "random" and then hear more and more reports of it actually occurring at the pre-randomizing time/location.  IDK...maybe just "saying" that it would be random would be enough to scare people away from hanging around the spot (and easing the supposed safety concerns I read about elsewhere), but then just keeping it in the same spot anyway.  I guess we'll find out, but I won't lose any sleep over it.


Random in the sense that Monday through Thursday there is really no way of knowing where it will be. Friday - Sunday, SWW apparently impacts where it can be and the odds are higher that it will be near ToT. 

There have actually been more reports of angry guests at the ToT gates than there have been of Palooza actually occurring at the ToT gates.


----------



## Itinkso

bgg319 said:


> So if we don't care about the fireworks preshow, would you suggest watching from the spot close to 50's Primetime?  How hard is it to get to F! from there?


It's very easy. When the fireworks end, you have 30 minutes to walk to Sunset Blvd. and the Fant amphitheater.


----------



## kpd6901

Itinkso said:


> Random in the sense that Monday through Thursday there is really no way of knowing where it will be. Friday - Sunday, SWW apparently impacts where it can be and the odds are higher that it will be near ToT.
> 
> There have actually been *more reports of angry guests at the ToT gates* than there have been of Palooza actually occurring at the ToT gates.



Hmm...well, I have been known to make mistakes......from time to time.  Dearie Dear.


----------



## Itinkso

kpd6901 said:


> Hmm...well, I have been known to make mistakes......from time to time.  Dearie Dear.


DD is a Fant performer so I have a completely different perspective than most... and the angry reports aren't in this thread.


----------



## mmafan

CAS239 said:


> They were never selling the cubes by themselves. You have to buy a drink at the stand. It'll be two different drinks at the liquor stand that represent Star Wars. I don't believe you get the glow cubes with anything other than the two alcoholic drinks advertised. I could be wrong about that but I only saw them in the specific drinks.
> 
> If you see a stand but don't like the drinks, head to another stand. I believe there's two drinks per stand with 4 different drinks choices in total through the parks.
> 
> Or you can look of it as buying the glow cubes by themselves...they'll just be about $15 a piece and come with free alcohol lol


when I asked to buy one they wanted like $8 or something so the first weekend they would sell them to you........


----------



## Hootch

Been here now three days.  We're planning on heading to Star Wars weekend this Friday.  We're staying at POFQ which is a short drive.  We are planning on arriving around 7:00 AM or so.  I had thought about driving, but I'm concerned the parking lot will be pretty full at that time.  Any guidance on the question on bus versus personal vehicle?


----------



## HCinKC

jennab113 said:


> Good call - I just checked and Anakin meets before him 11:40-12:20, so the earlier getting in line, the better.  I've already stood in the line for Anakin, so I know how long it takes.  I'll plan to be there by 11:30 at the latest and then let people pass me if needed.  I can always do the author signing on another day, too.  Doing it Friday is nice because I can send the book back to the hotel afterwards, but I could put it off until Sunday and just carry it in my backpack.


Anakin moves the line the slowest. He likes to talk a lot according to the CM we saw there all three days. I would get all the way to maybe 2nd-3rd in line, then let one group at a time in front of you until Mace comes out.



Teamanderson said:


> Is there a certain place to go to likely your chances of your child getting picked for the parade? I'm torn though because I'm sure he'd like to be in the parade but then hed end up missing all the characters walking by because he's in it lol
> 
> 
> 
> yulilin3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the kids picked get to watch the parade as it comes toward them to the stage. You can ask around the info tent in the front of the park. Good luck
Click to expand...

ODS was in his jedi costume. A CM just after the touchstyles begged him to be in the parade. We wanted to watch together and opted not to. After not getting a good shady spot despite being there almost an hour and a half early, I wish I had let him walk with us behind. We may as well have, and it would have been a great memory for him!



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Our party of 3 adults tried all 4 alcoholic drinks between us and got glow cubes that way (in addition to the X-wings at RH).
> 
> We ALSO got glow cubes for the kids by buying lime aid and cherry aid -- marked up for the addition of the cube.


Same, the xwing was an extra $5.50 added to my son's limeade.



bgg319 said:


> So if we don't care about the fireworks preshow, would you suggest watching from the spot close to 50's Primetime?  How hard is it to get to F! from there?


You can see the Jumbotron across the lake if you hit the spot right. That's what we did!


----------



## williamscm3

Hootch said:


> Been here now three days.  We're planning on heading to Star Wars weekend this Friday.  We're staying at POFQ which is a short drive.  We are planning on arriving around 7:00 AM or so.  I had thought about driving, but I'm concerned the parking lot will be pretty full at that time.  Any guidance on the question on bus versus personal vehicle?


I've never had my personal vehicle at Disney but we stayed at POFQ last weekend and were at the bus stop by 6:45 last Friday and almost immediately had a bus come. We were about 5 families back from the turnstiles. What I saw of the parking lot didn't look very full to me at that time though.


----------



## kpd6901

Itinkso said:


> *DD is a Fant performer* so I have a completely different perspective than most... and the angry reports aren't in this thread.



Oh, I see.  So that just means that we can put in a special request with you to make sure that Palooza indeed takes place at 6:10 outside ToT for Thurs, 6/11   I'll let my kids know!  j/k


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Hootch said:


> Been here now three days.  We're planning on heading to Star Wars weekend this Friday.  We're staying at POFQ which is a short drive.  We are planning on arriving around 7:00 AM or so.  I had thought about driving, but I'm concerned the parking lot will be pretty full at that time.  Any guidance on the question on bus versus personal vehicle?


We parked (first weekend) on Friday and Saturday in the 2nd parking row...we were there by 6:30am.  Parking will IMO not be a problem at 7 am.  Drove on Sunday entering around noon by then parking was getting fairly tight we were then out in Film (originally wrote Stage but that was a typo...we were in Stage for the early morning parking)  which looked like the last parking lot...it was about 1/2 full.


----------



## kpd6901

Quick photopass/MM question...and this relates to SWW and all non-SWW in all parks:  We have MM, so we know what we get, but logistically, do we get the photopass cards from every photopass photographer to link to our account OR does the photog link our magicband or something prior/after taking the shot?  I don't want to have to stash photopass cards throughout the day and worry that I lost one before we link it.  I would think there would be a little Magicband "tapstile"-like device the photogs have, but I don't want to assume and then miss a bunch of stuff.  Thanks!


----------



## jennab113

kpd6901 said:


> Quick photopass/MM question...and this relates to SWW and all non-SWW in all parks:  We have MM, so we know what we get, but logistically, do we get the photopass cards from every photopass photographer to link to our account OR does the photog link our magicband or something prior/after taking the shot?  I don't want to have to stash photopass cards throughout the day and worry that I lost one before we link it.  I would think there would be a little Magicband "tapstile"-like device the photogs have, but I don't want to assume and then miss a bunch of stuff.  Thanks!


They'll scan one band after each "session". Some will give you a card too but I don't think you have to take it if they scan your band.


----------



## lovingeire

kpd6901 said:


> ...but throughout this thread lately, it seemed that we were still seeing a running theme of approx. 6:10 outside ToT on multiple days...and again today as well.  We happen to have a FP for ToT right around that time on our Thurs evening, with no rush until our Jedi Mickey H&V at 7, so we would be there anyway (all set before we had even heard of Palooza or learned what it was)...  I guess we'll find out.



Exactly it! We have ToT FPs for that time frame and no rush so figured we'd check it out. My kids don't know about it at all so it would be a bonus if it happens, not heartbreaking if it doesn't!



kpd6901 said:


> Oh, I see.  So that just means that we can put in a special request with you to make sure that Palooza indeed takes place at 6:10 outside ToT for Thurs, 6/11   I'll let my kids know!  j/k




And while we're asking the world of @Itinkso who provides us with lots of great info maybe she could put in a request for Captain Hook on 6/1 at the ToT gates.


----------



## CAS239

HCinKC said:


> Same, the xwing was an extra $5.50 added to my son's limeade.



Drats. If I would've known that I would've just done that instead of getting the alcohol drink that was way too sweet lol


----------



## jbc18

Hootch said:


> Been here now three days.  We're planning on heading to Star Wars weekend this Friday.  We're staying at POFQ which is a short drive.  We are planning on arriving around 7:00 AM or so.  I had thought about driving, but I'm concerned the parking lot will be pretty full at that time.  Any guidance on the question on bus versus personal vehicle?



If you get there before 7am, like at 6:50 or so, you will miss most of the rush because a ton of people plan on being there right at 7am or by 7:15.  So just leave 10 minutes earlier, and that will save you a lot of grief, trust me.  I've been to many SWW, usually get there 5:30-6am, and the *people pour in right at 7am* every single time.


----------



## animalkingdom15

What am I missing here. I'm going Friday and bought the Feel the Force Premium Package at Disney's Hollywood Studios and it says be there at 10, but I see people saying get there by 6 am and that many people get there at 7. I don't want to miss out on anything so some kind of assistance would be great.


----------



## kpd6901

animalkingdom15 said:


> What am I missing here. I'm going Friday and bought the Feel the Force Premium Package at Disney's Hollywood Studios and it says be there at 10, but I see people saying get there by 6 am and that many people get there at 7. I don't want to miss out on anything so some kind of assistance would be great.



The check-in while in the park for the FtF Premium Package is at 10 am to pick up your credentials for the parade/show spots etc.  The park still opens at 8, the stormtroopers have the preopening show and let people in at 7:45, and people want to do things right away.


----------



## pbb322

Ok - could use some help... right now we have Jedi Mickey reservations for Sunday the 7th at 7:20 (when we also have FTF DPP) and also on Tuesday the 9th, our last night and our only Epcot day.  Need to cancel one.  Is it too much to do Jedi Mickey dinner and the desert party back to back or does that make more sense than missing some Epcot time - how long does the boat from Epcot take?  We will have a just turned 3 yr old and 7 yr old in tow so no walking.  

PS - I know it's going to be hot, but as I listen to day 1 million of rain in Dallas, with a forecast of rain everyday until we leave next week, I'm looking forward to heat for once in my life since it means finally seeing the sun!!!


----------



## animalkingdom15

kpd6901 said:


> The check-in while in the park for the FtF Premium Package is at 10 am to pick up your credentials for the parade/show spots etc.  The park still opens at 8, the stormtroopers have the preopening show and let people in at 7:45, and people want to do things right away.



Ok I got it and thanks. I'm going to specifically see the parade, shows, just get the feel of what SW weekend is all about, etc. I do want to see the stormtroopers show as well so I guess I will be getting there at 7 as well since I have 830 breakfast reservations at Hollywood and Vine.


----------



## momofallsons

williamscm3 said:


> I've never had my personal vehicle at Disney but we stayed at POFQ last weekend and were at the bus stop by 6:45 last Friday and almost immediately had a bus come. We were about 5 families back from the turnstiles. What I saw of the parking lot didn't look very full to me at that time though.



Just curious, how long was the bus ride from there to the parks?  Were the buses crowded that early?  Did they make other stops?  Glad to hear you made it to the turnstiles pretty early!  We're staying at PO-riverside, and I wasn't sure if the buses would be ok or we should consider getting a cab for SWW.


----------



## animalkingdom15

What's the best and fastest way to get from Poly to HS. I have an 830 breakfast reservation and want to be at HS early enough to see the stormtroopers preopening show.


----------



## delvalle13

wdwalice said:


> Hi! And yes!  I have one set left.  Would you like just Ashley or the entire set?


I would love the whole set. We are arriving at the Boardwalk on Thursday, are you going to be in Disney? I keep seeing that I have messages but have no idea how to get them so I am going to post my email kabdelvalle@gmail.com if you want to message me. Thanks so much


----------



## delvalle13

yulilin3 said:


> @delvalle13  could you post 10 times so I can private message you? you have to have 10 posts to receive and send pm


ok I will do that


----------



## delvalle13

I have to say I am very excited leaving in the morning


----------



## delvalle13

3 more post then I have to get ready for the day.


----------



## delvalle13

Cluelyss said:


> The mat simply is decorated with "Star Wars Weekend 2015" on the bottom (I ordered it from Etsy). I will definitely let you know how it goes. I figured worst case scenario I could "cut out" the autographs from the card (assuming we at least get that) and attach them to the mat, but I'm sure that would look really cheesy and would just tick me of every time I looked at it! Lol!! I'm hoping since we have a specialized item I can convince someone to help us out, but we'll see. We still probably would have done the breakfast even knowing they didn't sign, but I may have rethought the mat, as we don't plan to meet a ton of characters, and it will look stupid only half-filled



I got a mat with the same idea....We will be there tomorrow so I will let you know what happens


----------



## delvalle13

yulilin3 said:


> @delvalle13  could you post 10 times so I can private message you? you have to have 10 posts to receive and send pm



Ok I think I am up to the magic number. I am going to get the hang of this site once we get back! thanks for all of the help


----------



## williamscm3

momofallsons said:


> Just curious, how long was the bus ride from there to the parks?  Were the buses crowded that early?  Did they make other stops?  Glad to hear you made it to the turnstiles pretty early!  We're staying at PO-riverside, and I wasn't sure if the buses would be ok or we should consider getting a cab for SWW.


I would say it was maybe around a 10 minute bus ride. We did stop at the riverside stops after our pickup, and it was just us and one other family I may be wrong but as we were arriving at HS I saw another bus leaving that had POFQ on it. So I'm thinking there were even earlier buses that came around too.


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> Ok - could use some help... right now we have Jedi Mickey reservations for Sunday the 7th at 7:20 (when we also have FTF DPP) and also on Tuesday the 9th, our last night and our only Epcot day.  Need to cancel one.  Is it too much to do Jedi Mickey dinner and the desert party back to back or does that make more sense than missing some Epcot time - how long does the boat from Epcot take?  We will have a just turned 3 yr old and 7 yr old in tow so no walking.
> 
> PS - I know it's going to be hot, but as I listen to day 1 million of rain in Dallas, with a forecast of rain everyday until we leave next week, I'm looking forward to heat for once in my life since it means finally seeing the sun!!!


Dinner and dessert party the same day is a lot but depends on how much you eat. Are you planning on using the dessert party to stuff yourselves silly (That's always my plan by BTW?) or more for a spot to chill out, have some drinks and so me desserts and just enjoy?
If it's the first then you'll be pretty stuffed from dinner but if it's the second I think you're fine.
The boat ride is about 20 minutes each way and then add to that whatever time you wait for the boat, which shouldn't be more than 20 minutes.
Hope this helps


----------



## yulilin3

delvalle13 said:


> Ok I think I am up to the magic number. I am going to get the hang of this site once we get back! thanks for all of the help


I pmed you. Check your inbox, top right


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> DD is a Fant performer so I have a completely different perspective than most... and the angry reports aren't in this thread.


It's an entire different view from backstage  this whole deal. I haven't really commented that much on Characterpalooza (name not given by Disney BTW) But I'll give my opinion and move along with the SWW thread. 
The random character appearances started because of the closing of Block Party Bash. Disney wanted to give a surprise to guests just walking around the park and "magically" seeing characters around the bend
It worked perfectly on SoA, there was space, their sets would only be 20 min. so it was a fast in and out.
Because of Frozen taking over Premiere Theater that area became busier and doing it over there was a challenge because the amount of guest traffic, So they moved it to ToT gates, again a secluded part of the park, only if you were in the gift shop or exiting the attraction you would see them.
The schedule got leaked, and it started to be a mess. The ToT gates is one of the safety emergency gates if anything happens inside the park, they open these gates you see everywhere for guest to get out quickly.
It IS a safety issue, so now they started doing it randomly, some days they don't do it, some days they do, maybe switch spots, to make it safe again.
Now the whole, "If Disney had these characters out there wouldn't be this problem" I totally agree with and I hope they are taking this into consideration.
But it has stopped being a surprise thing to a scheduled thing and that's where the failure comes from. This is not done by regular entertainment CM, this is F! management using  their characters before the shows so they have very limited options on times that they could do it.
TBH I'm surprised Disney has decided to keep doing it, they could easily just say: no more random character meets and that's it. It was never on the Disney schedule, it was never meant to be on any schedule. And it is a safety concern when parents shove kids in to get a picture.
And in the wise words of Forrest Gump...and that's all I have to say about that


----------



## shannon006

I was able to get a Feel the Force Premium package this am for 5!! Now that we have a couple of SWW behind us, and having read a lot about the FFP, how was last weekend? Anything special we should know?


----------



## animalkingdom15

delvalle13 said:


> I have to say I am very excited leaving in the morning



Your not the only one. Normally I would take the first flight out of Chicago 655 that arrives at 930, but I have a prescheduled apt at 10 tomorrow that should get over at 11, head home by 12, car pick up at 2, etd 455 eta Orlando Airport 8:30, eta Poly 9:30 pmish.


----------



## animalkingdom15

shannon006 said:


> I was able to get a Feel the Force Premium package this am for 5!! Now that we have a couple of SWW behind us, and having read a lot about the FFP, how was last weekend? Anything special we should know?



Very cool that you guys were able to get them so late. On a whim I decided before I booked my trip a couple days ago that I would see about getting one for this weekend 29-31 and was lucky that they had one left for Friday. This is my first SWW and I can't wait. I'm heading out to Target today as they usually have the old school SW t-shifts for $7 so I will pick up a couple of those since I will be back at HS on the 31 for a 430 SW dining reservation.


----------



## Felipe4

Well, I caved and got the Memory Maker. And gave BF his Boba Fett shirt (which he thought I got him in San Diego). Saving the hat until the night before. I'm so psyched for 3 weeks!


----------



## msmama

kpd6901 said:


> Quick photopass/MM question...and this relates to SWW and all non-SWW in all parks:  We have MM, so we know what we get, but logistically, do we get the photopass cards from every photopass photographer to link to our account OR does the photog link our magicband or something prior/after taking the shot?  I don't want to have to stash photopass cards throughout the day and worry that I lost one before we link it.  I would think there would be a little Magicband "tapstile"-like device the photogs have, but I don't want to assume and then miss a bunch of stuff.  Thanks!



They will scan your band.  And just FYI - it doesn't have to be YOUR band.  My 7 year old was the designated magic band scanner.    He also asked every photographer we saw if they had a magic shot!   I think we managed to get them all over our 9 days in the parks!



pbb322 said:


> Ok - could use some help... right now we have Jedi Mickey reservations for Sunday the 7th at 7:20 (when we also have FTF DPP) and also on Tuesday the 9th, our last night and our only Epcot day.  Need to cancel one.  Is it too much to do Jedi Mickey dinner and the desert party back to back or does that make more sense than missing some Epcot time - how long does the boat from Epcot take?  We will have a just turned 3 yr old and 7 yr old in tow so no walking.
> 
> PS - I know it's going to be hot, but as I listen to day 1 million of rain in Dallas, with a forecast of rain everyday until we leave next week, I'm looking forward to heat for once in my life since it means finally seeing the sun!!!


  I thought the same thing about the heat.  Until one day my weather app said it felt like it was 107!!!  Have fun!!

Oh, and some desserts at Jedi Mickey dinner and dessert party were the same so you might not want them back to back.  Also, after my experience with my 7 year old - pick the day that would be more relaxing.  A 20 minute boat ride before dinner might be nice and calm everyone down.  What would you do with the time on Saturday if you cancelled that one?  Our SWW days were LONG and I don't think we would've enjoyed ourselves as much had we tried to fit something else in, personally.  Would everyone be in a better mood one of those days as opposed to another?


----------



## wdwalice

lovingeire said:


> Great cake! What bakery did you order from?
> 
> Thanks!  I ordered from Grand Floridian Private Dining (407-824-1951).  They handle fancy, fondant-covered cakes & mini cake requests for the Polynesian (we ate at 'Ohana that night for dinner).


----------



## wdwalice

Teamanderson said:


> Wow! How do I go about ordering a cake? We will be there weekend IV for DH birthday weekend and also celebrating DS graduating preschool.



Sounds like you all have a lot of celebrating to do!  

I found ordering the cake so much easier than choosing what I wanted. LOL!  Most important - Once you decide where the cake is to be delivered, you would call/email the dining department that handles orders for that specific location.  They can also give ideas, serving size, pricing, etc.

Below is the awesome thread that has all the cake ordering information as well as some pictures and helpful comments.  The first post has all the details.  If you have any questions....ask away!  

http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-disney-cake-chatter-part-iv.3261922/


----------



## Skywise

Hear ye!  Hear ye!

Because i have relatives who are sticks in the mud (Both my main invitee and the alternate!) it has come to pass that instead of 4 people in my group there will be 3.  (I mean, seriously, who decides they'd rather WORK than come a day earlier?!)

This means I have ONE extra reservation on June 5 that I'm going to cut loose for:
Rebel Hangar - 7:45pm
and... wait for it...
a Deluxe premium package for FtF on the same day.

-- "Shoot, a fella' could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff."

The Rebel Hangar should be the typical ADR hand-off (I think).
It appears I can release the DPP ADR from the MDE but I'm not sure you can reserve it through that (and might have to call in) can anyone clarify?

PM me to attempt to coordinate!


----------



## gatorheather

Silly question- For the May 4th and 5th special merchandise there was a Goofy Vader water bottle for revenge of the Sith.  Has anyone seen this around HS?  I looked in Darth Mall and that area on Sunday but couldn't find it.  If you see it, can you please tell me where- we will be back a week from Friday and my DH will be home so I can spend more time shopping.  Thanks


----------



## morrison2951

Had a blast at SWW I- we attended the very first 5/15 Friday date so, of course, there were no Boba Fett steins available, but other than that blip we all had a great time!  This was my fourth SWW with the family dating all the way back to 2000 and as is tradition for me I picked up the LE logo pin for my collection.  Pretty funny that for me the very first logo pin is still my favorite with the blue light saber and Mickey ears!  Great SWW thread and have really enjoyed reading it and catching up with fellow SWW'ers!

Oh, and if anyone does happen to have an extra stein, please let me know!


----------



## yulilin3

gatorheather said:


> Silly question- For the May 4th and 5th special merchandise there was a Goofy Vader water bottle for revenge of the Sith.  Has anyone seen this around HS?  I looked in Darth Mall and that area on Sunday but couldn't find it.  If you see it, can you please tell me where- we will be back a week from Friday and my DH will be home so I can spend more time shopping.  Thanks


if there are any left you would find at Mickey's of Hollywood


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Are we the only ones who thought that in person, the Boba Fett stein did not look particularly well made?  (OK - DD said it looked "cheap")  We went thinking we might want one, and after seeing them opted not to buy.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Hear ye!  Hear ye!
> 
> Because i have relatives who are sticks in the mud (Both my main invitee and the alternate!) it has come to pass that instead of 4 people in my group there will be 3.  (I mean, seriously, who decides they'd rather WORK than come a day earlier?!)
> 
> This means I have ONE extra reservation on June 5 that I'm going to cut loose for:
> Rebel Hangar - 7:45pm
> and... wait for it...
> a Deluxe premium package for FtF on the same day.
> 
> -- "Shoot, a fella' could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff."
> 
> The Rebel Hangar should be the typical ADR hand-off (I think).
> It appears I can release the DPP ADR from the MDE but I'm not sure you can reserve it through that (and might have to call in) can anyone clarify?
> 
> PM me to attempt to coordinate!


the DPP can only be booked by calling.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Are we the only ones who thought that in person, the Boba Fett stein did not look particularly well made?  (OK - DD said it looked "cheap")  We went thinking we might want one, and after seeing them opted not to buy.


it's the same structure and material as the stormtroopers last year and the R2D2 the year before. I really liked it, looking at it up close. We just never use them. My R2D2 one is sitting on a shelf without being used so we decided not to buy any more


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> it's the same structure and material as the stormtroopers last year and the R2D2 the year before. I really liked it, looking at it up close. We just never use them. My R2D2 one is sitting on a shelf without being used so we decided not to buy any more


OK -- good to hear!


----------



## yulilin3

good overview video of merchandisen the roaming characters were only there the day of the Galactic Gathering but you can see roaming clone troopers outside on the street.


----------



## morrison2951

I actually really like the Vader popcorn bucket for usefulness- it's in my home office and filled full of pens, paper and such.


----------



## HCinKC

pbb322 said:


> Ok - could use some help... right now we have Jedi Mickey reservations for Sunday the 7th at 7:20 (when we also have FTF DPP) and also on Tuesday the 9th, our last night and our only Epcot day.  Need to cancel one.  Is it too much to do Jedi Mickey dinner and the desert party back to back or does that make more sense than missing some Epcot time - how long does the boat from Epcot take?  We will have a just turned 3 yr old and 7 yr old in tow so no walking.
> 
> PS - I know it's going to be hot, but as I listen to day 1 million of rain in Dallas, with a forecast of rain everyday until we leave next week, I'm looking forward to heat for once in my life since it means finally seeing the sun!!!


We did not do the dessert party, but there is NO WAY I could have eaten another bite after dinner. I never stuff myself at buffets, but what I had was very filling. Well, I may have not been totally honest...I won't stuff myself on real food, but I would totally eat an entire dessert buffet! Heh. The dinner food was good and filling though. For the price of both, I would not want to eat like a bird. If it were me, I would keep the Tuesday dinner and not try to cram both in one day. Not only is it a lot of food, but it is a lot of scheduled stuff in one day. Plus doing it on Tuesday draws out your SWW time and is a fun way to end the trip. That's what we did with our RH ressie, moved from Sunday to our last day, a Tuesday. We were at AK that day and went over to HS for dinner. It wasn't very crowded. ODS got to ride ST again with zero wait, and we all enjoyed one more SW activity.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Are we the only ones who thought that in person, the Boba Fett stein did not look particularly well made?  (OK - DD said it looked "cheap")  We went thinking we might want one, and after seeing them opted not to buy.


Haha, funny you say that. I noticed one group of adults trying to fix a lid that had fallen off when the guy opened it. I didn't realize how small they were. They are fun, but I couldn't bring myself to pay that price for the size, especially after I saw adults trying to fix one. The buckets were more tempting, but again, ODS didn't care much, so I didn't want to pay that price. What I (myself) did really want were the Vader Mickey ears. I don't know why I loved them so much. We got ODS R2, but I didn't get any. Seemed like my head would be sweltering in that black plastic...


----------



## Felipe4

HCinKC said:


> there is NO WAY I could have eaten another bite after dinner. I never stuff myself at buffets, but what I had was very filling. Well, I may have not been totally honest...I won't stuff myself on real food, but I would totally eat an entire dessert buffet! Heh. The dinner food was good and filling though. For the price of both, I would not want to eat like a bird.



I think I may have accepted the fact that I'll be about 10 lbs heavier after Disney. We have ALL the Star Wars food things planned on one day - Breakfast, RH, HV, Dessert Party. Plus since RH isn't open at lunch, we'll have to do a QS in there somewhere...

Oops?


----------



## Hanover

pbb322 said:


> Ok - could use some help... right now we have Jedi Mickey reservations for Sunday the 7th at 7:20 (when we also have FTF DPP) and also on Tuesday the 9th, our last night and our only Epcot day.  Need to cancel one.  Is it too much to do Jedi Mickey dinner and the desert party back to back or does that make more sense than missing some Epcot time - how long does the boat from Epcot take?  We will have a just turned 3 yr old and 7 yr old in tow so no walking.
> 
> PS - I know it's going to be hot, but as I listen to day 1 million of rain in Dallas, with a forecast of rain everyday until we leave next week, I'm looking forward to heat for once in my life since it means finally seeing the sun!!!




We did the FTF package the Fri/Sat/Sun of our SWW trip last year and will do the same again in 2 weeks. We had the Jedi Mickey dinner once last year on the same day as our FTF package and we ate so much at the dinner around 6PM that we were still too full really to do anything but have a drink or two at the dessert party. We did the Galactic breakfast on a non-SWW day and we would have been too full to enjoy any additional food had we had the parade treats at FTF on the same day. This year we are doing the Jedi Mickey dinner on a Thursday evening. I still thought the FTF package was worth it even though we didn't eat anything at the one dessert party last year. We loved the parade area/snacks and the fireworks area for FTF. This will be our 11th SWW and after waiting hours to see the parade certain years, we find the cost of the FTF package is worth it for us.


----------



## pbb322

Thanks everyone for your input on our Jedi Mickey reservations!  I think you are exactly right on it just being too much food and not getting as much value with the reservations back to back - plus we have a RH reservation on the 7th too at 4, so that is a TON of food in one evening.  After talking to DH this morning with all of this input, I convinced him to add an extra day so we can do everything he wants to do at Epcot and we can have more Disney time! YAY!  Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## RookieLady

Felipe4 said:


> We have ALL the Star Wars food things planned on one day - Breakfast, RH, HV, Dessert Party. Plus since RH isn't open at lunch, we'll have to do a QS in there somewhere...



We are doing this too, except the dessert party.  I have a 9:30 breakfast, a 4:10 RH, and a 7:35 Jedi Mickey.  I am a little worried about it because with the FP+, shows, and parade, it doesn't leave any down time at all.  But, my kids aren't huge SW fans (or even HS fans).  So, I am packing it all in one day.  It's our first day, too, so one and done.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

pbb322 said:


> Ok - could use some help... right now we have Jedi Mickey reservations for Sunday the 7th at 7:20 (when we also have FTF DPP) and also on Tuesday the 9th, our last night and our only Epcot day.  Need to cancel one.  Is it too much to do Jedi Mickey dinner and the desert party back to back or does that make more sense than missing some Epcot time - how long does the boat from Epcot take?  We will have a just turned 3 yr old and 7 yr old in tow so no walking.


We did the Mickey Dinner at 4:15, skipped dessert there, and did the dessert party that night.  It's so dependent on people's appetites, and how you feel about not maximizing the amount of food intake for the cost!  We do these things primarily for the experience (not the food itself), so it didn't bother me in the least to skip dessert at Jedi Mickey's and eat only the desserts I was hungry for at the dessert party.  We would have done it the same way if we had a 7:20 Jedi Mickey ADR, just likely eaten less dessert at the party.  Wouldn't have been a big deal for us.  Totally subjective!


----------



## HCinKC

Felipe4 said:


> I think I may have accepted the fact that I'll be about 10 lbs heavier after Disney. We have ALL the Star Wars food things planned on one day - Breakfast, RH, HV, Dessert Party. Plus since RH isn't open at lunch, we'll have to do a QS in there somewhere...
> 
> Oops?


LOL. I bet with all of that, you won't need a lunch! DH and ODS actually didn't eat all of their breakfast pastries and got them to-go. Maybe something like that could tide you over until RH. Don't forget your Tums!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Well I think this explains why this thread gets no love....http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/star-wars-star-what/

And I quote:
About the movies in general : " I have never actually watched an entire one. I think once I made it ten minutes in before falling asleep. "
And right before her "advise" So if you, like me, find yourself at this event, here are some tips to help you get through it, and even enjoy yourself.

There aren't many thing that make me want to punch my computer and go off on a ranting tangent on someone but SERIOUSLY Disboards! I get not everyone is in to SW or knows much about it. But if you are a blog writer for a community forum maybe you shouldn't be so cynical about a giant community. UGH

I know she posted some good stuff about the people and all and for a moment I thought I was overreacting but then came the comment about some costumes  looking "poorly made" and I had to swallow the urge to force choke someone yet again


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Felipe4 said:


> I think I may have accepted the fact that I'll be about 10 lbs heavier after Disney. We have ALL the Star Wars food things planned on one day - Breakfast, RH, HV, Dessert Party. Plus since RH isn't open at lunch, we'll have to do a QS in there somewhere...
> 
> Oops?



Yep doing all this except HV on Saturday. I don't know if I'm going to make it 

We actually upgraded to the Deluxe Dining Plan too. So much food to cram in two and half days.


----------



## Barbara C

Our flight leaves in 8 hours.  This is going to be the longest workday ever 

I will report back on how wonderful SWW III was when we are back home.

Thanks again to everyone that answered all my questions.  And special thanks to Yulilin for being the master of this thread!

May the force be with you.


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Well I think this explains why this thread gets no love....http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/star-wars-star-what/
> 
> And I quote:
> About the movies in general : " I have never actually watched an entire one. I think once I made it ten minutes in before falling asleep. "
> And right before her "advise" So if you, like me, find yourself at this event, here are some tips to help you get through it, and even enjoy yourself.
> 
> There aren't many thing that make me want to punch my computer and go off on a ranting tangent on someone but SERIOUSLY Disboards! I get not everyone is in to SW or knows much about it. But if you are a blog writer for a community forum maybe you shouldn't be so cynical about a giant community. UGH
> 
> I know she posted some good stuff about the people and all and for a moment I thought I was overreacting but then came the comment about some costumes  looking "poorly made" and I had to swallow the urge to force choke someone yet again


I thought it was well done from someone who is not a fan. The bit about the costume was a bit mean but other than that on point with what a non SW fan must feel like attending the event.


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> Our flight leaves in 8 hours.  This is going to be the longest workday ever
> 
> I will report back on how wonderful SWW III was when we are back home.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone that answered all my questions.  And special thanks to Yulilin for being the master of this thread!
> 
> May the force be with you.


can't wait to meet you Saturday


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> I thought it was well done from someone who is not a fan. The bit about the costume was a bit mean but other than that on point with what a non SW fan must feel like attending the event.


 
And I get that it just makes me frustrated that they only report from the perspective of a non fan. And she just seemed snarky and pessimistic about it saying you might even enjoy the event that is if you can bare to even make it through the event. 

Then again maybe I'm just in a bad mood today


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> And I get that it just makes me frustrated that they only report from the perspective of a non fan. And she just seemed snarky and pessimistic about it saying you might even enjoy the event that is if you can bare to even make it through the event.
> 
> Then again maybe I'm just in a bad mood today


if only there was a thread to go to and plan for her visit 
I get that SW is not for everyone but I truly believe everyone can enjoy SWW. My ex husband had never seen a SW movie in his life and we went and he enjoyed it, his favorite character was the tall white girl with the antenna sticking out of her head


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> if only there was a thread to go to and plan for her visit
> I get that SW is not for everyone but I truly believe everyone can enjoy SWW. My ex husband had never seen a SW movie in his life and we went and he enjoyed it, his favorite character was the tall white girl with the antenna sticking out of her head



Aurra Sing is the BF's favorite too. Something about that Bald Pastey silent thing I think


----------



## Monykalyn

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> And I get that it just makes me frustrated that they only report from the perspective of a non fan. And she just seemed snarky and pessimistic about it saying you might even enjoy the event that is if you can bare to even make it through the event.
> 
> Then again maybe I'm just in a bad mood today


I thought it seemed a bit snarky too-written from perspective of someone who was dragged along to make her SO happy so decided to have fun with it. The good part is she did seem to have fun with it but would be nice to see stuff written from someone who had at least a teeny tiny bit of interest even if not a vested fangirl/boy...


----------



## yulilin3

maybe it would be in the best interests of readers to have a non fan and a fan write about their experiences, without being snarky or cynical.


----------



## yulilin3

shameless plug time, last one. If any locals are interested in this experience get your tickets. My son is the one in the white dress shirt at sec. 0:17 of this video.
https://www.facebook.com/TheRepublicGame/videos/vb.912230255477034/991573104209415/?type=2&theater
here's his bio. Proud mama moment
http://www.therepublicgame.com/castcrew.php


----------



## Seltzer76

yulilin3 said:


> Rebels?


Guess I looped in Rebels with my Clone Wars comment   Maybe I need to see if I can find my VHS copy of the Ewok Adventure....


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> And I get that it just makes me frustrated that they only report from the perspective of a non fan. And she just seemed snarky and pessimistic about it saying you might even enjoy the event that is if you can bare to even make it through the event.
> 
> Then again maybe I'm just in a bad mood today


It wouldn't be difficult for them to reach out to an actual SW FAN and get their perspective in there as well. But as I've said before... I NEVER read/listen to their stuff.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

I'm in the process of making the kids, DS6 and DD11, autograph albums and wanted to make sure which droid met with Luke and which one with Leia (if they are there). Is it Luke and C3PO and Leia and R2? I should've started sooner but I've been busy! TIA!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

disneyluvrs4 said:


> I'm in the process of making the kids, DS6 and DD11, autograph albums and wanted to make sure which droid met with Luke and which one with Leia (if they are there). Is it Luke and C3PO and Leia and R2? I should've started sooner but I've been busy! TIA!


Yes that is correct


----------



## shannon006

So I've been searching and reading as much as possible today since I was able to get reservations for the feel the force.  I have some questions that I can't find the answer to, and I know they have been addressed in this thread, but 913 pages is a lot, and the search hasn't helped me. I also have in my questions our itinerary for tweaking  

1. It seems that I read about a children's section, if yes, please tell me the details.
2. What time should we get in line for check in for the parade. I know they let you in at 10, but how early should we get in line?
3. Game plan is, arrive as soon as bus brings us from POR Riverside, lol, plan on being at bus stop at 6:15 am, head straight to Chewie, FP Star Tours, (8:30-9:30FP), get in line for FFP parade, TSM FP 12:20-1:20, Indiana Jones FP 1:30. I am thinking that maybe we should change Indiana Jones and head back to resort for lunch/swim/nap. We then have RH @6:40.
4. What time do we get in line for dessert party?
5. After fireworks, should we head to Fantasmic for the 2nd showing, is it too crazy busy to get over there?

Everyone on this thread has been awesome in helping people, and I just want to say thank you


----------



## yulilin3

shannon006 said:


> So I've been searching and reading as much as possible today since I was able to get reservations for the feel the force.  I have some questions that I can't find the answer to, and I know they have been addressed in this thread, but 913 pages is a lot, and the search hasn't helped me. I also have in my questions our itinerary for tweaking
> 
> 1. It seems that I read about a children's section, if yes, please tell me the details.
> 2. What time should we get in line for check in for the parade. I know they let you in at 10, but how early should we get in line?
> 3. Game plan is, arrive as soon as bus brings us from POR Riverside, lol, plan on being at bus stop at 6:15 am, head straight to Chewie, FP Star Tours, (8:30-9:30FP), get in line for FFP parade, TSM FP 12:20-1:20, Indiana Jones FP 1:30. I am thinking that maybe we should change Indiana Jones and head back to resort for lunch/swim/nap. We then have RH @6:40.
> 4. What time do we get in line for dessert party?
> 5. After fireworks, should we head to Fantasmic for the 2nd showing, is it too crazy busy to get over there?
> 
> Everyone on this thread has been awesome in helping people, and I just want to say thank you


1.- there's tape showing the wheelchair area and the kids section (background tape) kids have to sit down if they are in this area and parents can sit or stand behind them




2.- people line up around 9:30am to get front spots.
4.- no real need to get in line, the area opens at 8:30pm. They have added a lot of tables so each family gets one, or you can share with someone.
5.- Not crazy at all. Everyone will go on Hollywood Blvd to leave the park, just try and stay on your left hand side (facing the exit) and take Sunset over to F! you'll have enough time


----------



## Billabongi

Candleshoe said:


> So... I have Frank Oz fastpasses to give up.   DH & I (and DD) have the DxPP that weekend, so we'll be getting in.  I bought the PP for the in-laws so grabbed FPs for the group just in case.   They do NOT have any interest in the shows (*whew* I picked the right package for them!)...   got an answer tonight.  Anyway ping me if you want the coordinate the FP drop and get.



Just wanted to say thanks to Candleshoe for offering up Oz fastpasses and working with me to allow my wife and I to grab 2 of them. Thanks a lot, we really appreciate it!


----------



## Candleshoe

Successfully transfered 2 of the Oz FPs and have 6 more left.  This is for Saturday June 13.  

DH and I will be the only ones going.  DH,DD, and I have the ftf-DPP so we don't need the FPs.   We already had the package when the FPs became available,
but I grabbed all 8 just in case.  The 7 in our party and the 1 from our party who had already canceled her trip (but we have a ticket on the acct so can get FPs).
I got that 1 originally for Yulilin3, but she snagged one on her own!

The in-laws have the ftf-PP.   They let me know this weekend they don't have any interest in any of the shows.   But they DO want Frozen singalong.   DD is adamantly opposed
to anything frozen, and I had a heart to heart with her last night.  We've been many times and will go again.  
This may be the in-laws only trip so yea, we're going to the Frozen singalong.  I was happy to be able to switch our Sun June 7 SotS for Frozen.  I was worried they'd be "sold out" but 
happily were not.

@Billabongi you are so welcome!  I will be there with my husband (the star wars geek in the family) and _*maybe *_my teenager.   I may stick her in boot-camp for the week though.


----------



## pmaurer74

pbb322 said:


> Thanks everyone for your input on our Jedi Mickey reservations!  I think you are exactly right on it just being too much food and not getting as much value with the reservations back to back - plus we have a RH reservation on the 7th too at 4, so that is a TON of food in one evening.  After talking to DH this morning with all of this input, I convinced him to add an extra day so we can do everything he wants to do at Epcot and we can have more Disney time! YAY!  Thanks everyone!!!



I am a little concerned but do not have much choice. We have a 4:15pm Jedi Mickeys, 7:20pm RH and the FTF dessert party. I figured for RH that we would share something more like a snack. I am hoping to not explode with food!


----------



## cinder-ellah

Food, food and more food..... Don't forget the desserts !
We had a great time at SWW / Garrison Guinea Pig / May 16th with the FTF DP.  We also did RH on the 16th, followed by the Dessert Party.  Lots of fun ..... But that darn heat killed my appetite.  I would have liked to indulge more..... Took sample bites at the Dessert Party, Just because I had to at least try it all 
Unlimited Mickey Ice Cream Bars and Strawberry Popsicles at the parade and DP, but darn ..... I just couldn't eat much. Thankfully the unlimited water was easy to consume and probably better for me anyway.
Also, our last day we did Galactic Breakfast 9am & then CRT at 1pm.  Wouldn't want to plan them both again on the same day.  But that was the only time we could get. 
Hopefully next year I can start booking ADR's at the 180 day mark and not have to start booking at 75 days and stalking the May Cancelation boards, the SWW ADR's cancelations & DiningBuddy (which I was thankful for). A great learning experience. All in all lots of great dining experiences, but darn that heat for killing my appetite with all those goodies around.  Looking forward to 2016 SWW and celebrating my 65th Birthday there !


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Hi, I'm a bit overwhelmed by this thread, but if someone can just help me out. I'm trying to figure out when in the world to expect to see the SWW fireworks. I peek out on my balcony on Friday May 15 and never saw anything but Wishes. I even looked for Illuminations at 9 and couldn't see it either. But Wishes was there, peeked my head out and was happy. The next day, Sat May 16, we invited some friends up to watch Wishes, and BAM! SWW amazed us! I didn't know at the time it was SWW, it was HUGE though. The next day, we were late coming back from MK and didn't see any fireworks (thanks a lot I-4!). So then we are like "we are SO going on Sat to watch them in person", and even though it was Mem weekend, we went anyway, crowds were packed but everyone was nice and it was fun. That was Sat May 23, and I expected to see them on Sun May 24, so we got everyone on the balcony, and lo, it was just Illuminations and Wishes again! (And somewhere way way in the distance, Universal is that possible? It was a new spot to see them from, but a nice treat anyway.) But NO SWW. I'm having the toughest time figuring out when I can plan for sure to see SWW fireworks other than a Saturday. They claim they are on Friday, but I haven't seen them once on a Friday. Are they on Sunday? I would like to film them from my balcony. If someone knows ALL the dates SWW fireworks will be on (I assume at 10, because the stage show is first?) PLEASE provide a schedule for me and tag my quote in the post so I don't get lost in this massive thread.

THank you so so very much!


----------



## Arich01

Regarding food~ I really hope next year we can plan better.  It was just hard when they released the RH...Something SW related and new and shiny, had to go no matter what!

T-minus 9 days for us and we've got RH at 4:05 then 8:25 for H&V.  Since we're driving down that day, I'm telling the guys to treat it like a REALLY late lunch and dinner lol!  So glad I didn't have to cram RH in on Saturday with our FTF package


----------



## yulilin3

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Hi, I'm a bit overwhelmed by this thread, but if someone can just help me out. I'm trying to figure out when in the world to expect to see the SWW fireworks. I peek out on my balcony on Friday May 15 and never saw anything but Wishes. I even looked for Illuminations at 9 and couldn't see it either. But Wishes was there, peeked my head out and was happy. The next day, Sat May 16, we invited some friends up to watch Wishes, and BAM! SWW amazed us! I didn't know at the time it was SWW, it was HUGE though. The next day, we were late coming back from MK and didn't see any fireworks (thanks a lot I-4!). So then we are like "we are SO going on Sat to watch them in person", and even though it was Mem weekend, we went anyway, crowds were packed but everyone was nice and it was fun. That was Sat May 23, and I expected to see them on Sun May 24, so we got everyone on the balcony, and lo, it was just Illuminations and Wishes again! (And somewhere way way in the distance, Universal is that possible? It was a new spot to see them from, but a nice treat anyway.) But NO SWW. I'm having the toughest time figuring out when I can plan for sure to see SWW fireworks other than a Saturday. They claim they are on Friday, but I haven't seen them once on a Friday. Are they on Sunday? I would like to film them from my balcony. If someone knows ALL the dates SWW fireworks will be on (I assume at 10, because the stage show is first?) PLEASE provide a schedule for me and tag my quote in the post so I don't get lost in this massive thread.
> 
> THank you so so very much!


every Friday, Saturday and Sunday at 9:45pm until June 14 Where were you watching from?


----------



## Lavaluma

I'm going to cancel a Jedi Mickey dinner for 4 people at 5:55 on Friday, June 12. If anyone is interested in coordinating, let me know. Otherwise, I will cancel tomorrow morning.


----------



## amityisland

Candleshoe said:


> Successfully transfered 2 of the Oz FPs and have 6 more left.  This is for Saturday June 13.
> 
> DH and I will be the only ones going.  DH,DD, and I have the ftf-DPP so we don't need the FPs.   We already had the package when the FPs became available,
> but I grabbed all 8 just in case.  The 7 in our party and the 1 from our party who had already canceled her trip (but we have a ticket on the acct so can get FPs).
> I got that 1 originally for Yulilin3, but she snagged one on her own!
> 
> The in-laws have the ftf-PP.   They let me know this weekend they don't have any interest in any of the shows.   But they DO want Frozen singalong.   DD is adamantly opposed
> to anything frozen, and I had a heart to heart with her last night.  We've been many times and will go again.
> This may be the in-laws only trip so yea, we're going to the Frozen singalong.  I was happy to be able to switch our Sun June 7 SotS for Frozen.  I was worried they'd be "sold out" but
> happily were not.
> 
> @Billabongi you are so welcome!  I will be there with my husband (the star wars geek in the family) and _*maybe *_my teenager.   I may stick her in boot-camp for the week though.



I am interested in 1 FP for the OZ show on tht 13th is you have any left. Thanks.

ETA: Thanks Candleshoe!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

yulilin3 said:


> every Friday, Saturday and Sunday at 9:45pm until June 14 Where were you watching from?


Crap, so they WERE on Sunday, we just went downstairs at 9:20 and came out at 10! The first night, they were going at the same time Wishes was, so it had to have been 10! Grr. Ok got it. Thanks! I'll have to go out at 9:30 and just wait.
I watch them from the balcony right next to my bed, home sweet home! (Yay)


----------



## nancipants

The pre-show starts at 9:30, the fireworks start immediately after and last for about 6-7 minutes.


----------



## yulilin3

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Crap, so they WERE on Sunday, we just went downstairs at 9:20 and came out at 10! The first night, they were going at the same time Wishes was, so it had to have been 10! Grr. Ok got it. Thanks! I'll have to go out at 9:30 and just wait.
> I watch them from the balcony right next to my bed, home sweet home! (Yay)


the first weekend they went off at 10pm but from weekend II on it's at 9:45pm


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well. I'm back home and already at work.  No one is wearing star wars shirts here, I'm so lost.

Anyway, I'm going to try to do a write up on my experiences tonight.  Hopefully my experiences can help out someone else


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

yulilin3 said:


> the first weekend they went off at 10pm but from weekend II on it's at 9:45pm


Yes! I'm not crazy then. (Well, more or less) although I did not see them at 10 on the first Friday. I'll be stalking my balcony after 9 each day for sure (unless I'm there of course, which I will be on Sat again 

What would I do without you guys.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well. I'm back home and already at work.  No one is wearing star wars shirts here, I'm so lost.


Hang in there! A lot of us OH/MI end up permanent residents anyway!


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well. I'm back home and already at work.  No one is wearing star wars shirts here, I'm so lost.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to try to do a write up on my experiences tonight.  Hopefully my experiences can help out someone else


pump DJ Elliot music...it'll make you feel better. It was nice meeting you


----------



## hauntedcity

Is there a separate thread that people are using if they are going to drop a FTF reservation?  Or is this the place?  I thought I saw something posted in one of the previous 100 pages, but I can't find it.  

(No, I'm not looking to drop, I'm hoping someone ELSE is. )


----------



## morrison2951

It's definitely hard to get back to the working world and into the swing of things following SWW- appears that we all need to create and join SWW Anonymous:

"Hi, my name is ____ and I'm high on SWW!"


----------



## yulilin3

hauntedcity said:


> Is there a separate thread that people are using if they are going to drop a FTF reservation?  Or is this the place?  I thought I saw something posted in one of the previous 100 pages, but I can't find it.
> 
> (No, I'm not looking to drop, I'm hoping someone ELSE is. )


https://www.facebook.com/groups/501726013315146/ and on this thread


----------



## Candleshoe

hauntedcity said:


> Is there a separate thread that people are using if they are going to drop a FTF reservation?  Or is this the place?  I thought I saw something posted in one of the previous 100 pages, but I can't find it.
> 
> (No, I'm not looking to drop, I'm hoping someone ELSE is. )


Here or the roll call thread


----------



## hauntedcity

Thanks.  You guys rock!  The Force is strong in you...


----------



## Candleshoe

Alright, I have 5 more FPs available to grab for 'A Conversation with Frank Oz' on Saturday June 13.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Hang in there! A lot of us OH/MI end up permanent residents anyway!



I'm trying to move to Orlando.  If my bf or I could set up a job there we'd move in a heartbeat.  I'm getting a mid level government security clearance now so I'm hoping that will help me find something there.



yulilin3 said:


> pump DJ Elliot music...it'll make you feel better. It was nice meeting you



I'm listening to fantasmic on repeat.  The character explosion boat just came around the corner... Haha.

Nice to meet you too! Thanks again for helping me to stalk chops (chopper).  Seeing Ezra and Sabine at the rebel hangar did make up for missing him  I know how lucky a break that was.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm trying to move to Orlando.  If my bf or I could set up a job there we'd move in a heartbeat.  I'm getting a mid level government security clearance now so I'm hoping that will help me find something there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm listening to fantasmic on repeat.  The character explosion boat just came around the corner... Haha.
> 
> Nice to meet you too! Thanks again for helping me to stalk chops (chopper).  Seeing Ezra and Sabine at the rebel hangar did make up for missing him  I know how lucky a break that was.


You shouldn't have a problem. There are so many jobs here right now. There is a great thread about safe neighborhoods and transferring here. But you continue to confirm my theory. Us northeners just either come several times a year or just move. Those that don't move are pretty much stuck. I meet "us" every day! I've met a REAl local like twice ever!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

yulilin3 said:


> pump DJ Elliot music...it'll make you feel better. It was nice meeting you


That guy was pretty fun. Pew pew pew!! I also like all the baby light sabers in the air and the rafiki babies.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> You shouldn't have a problem. There are so many jobs here right now. There is a great thread about safe neighborhoods and transferring here. But you continue to confirm my theory. Us northeners just either come several times a year or just move. Those that don't move are pretty much stuck. I meet "us" every day! I've met a REAl local like twice ever!



Haha nice!  Our biggest problem with the jobs is that I'm an attorney so I'm licensed in Ohio, not Florida.  So that's a bit hard to market myself.  That's why I'm hopeful that the security clearance will help.

My bf is a materials science engineer and doesn't have a ton of experience so his resume isn't the greatest.  But we're trying!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> That guy was pretty fun. Pew pew pew!! I also like all the baby light sabers in the air and the rafiki babies.



I loved the pew pew!  And when he started circle of life I was like.... I have found my people.


----------



## jane2073

I have have a RH reservation for three people for 5:00 on 5/29 (this Friday). I will be dropping it at 8:45 (or can coordinate with someone).


----------



## yulilin3

For anyone wondering. I was just able to update our RH reservation for June 6 from 3 people to 4. I didn't really think it would be a problem since the table set up are for 2 or 4 and up.


----------



## delmar411

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Are we the only ones who thought that in person, the Boba Fett stein did not look particularly well made?  (OK - DD said it looked "cheap")  We went thinking we might want one, and after seeing them opted not to buy.



They are actually quite sturdy. We have the stormtrooper amd r2d2 ones too an the boys play with them all the time. My DD carried her stein around all over, snapped the lid off seveal times and popped it back on, all while the antenna stayed in place. I was actually pretty impressive about the antenna not breaking with all she banged it into.


----------



## delmar411

morrison2951 said:


> Had a blast at SWW I- we attended the very first 5/15 Friday date so, of course, there were no Boba Fett steins available, but other than that blip we all had a great time!  This was my fourth SWW with the family dating all the way back to 2000 and as is tradition for me I picked up the LE logo pin for my collection.  Pretty funny that for me the very first logo pin is still my favorite with the blue light saber and Mickey ears!  Great SWW thread and have really enjoyed reading it and catching up with fellow SWW'ers!
> 
> Oh, and if anyone does happen to have an extra stein, please let me know!



@morrison2951 if you still need a stein I have 1 left of the extra I picked up. Just message me.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

They were also sold out on Sat. Not sure about since then. I'll check again on Sat.


----------



## CarolynFH

DH and I just signed up this morning for the SWW Ultimate Day VIP Tour for THIS SATURDAY May 30 - set up a spur of the moment trip to WDW for the weekend, which we've never done before !  Anyway, the CM made sure she had our email address, but we haven't received the email confirmation yet - how long does it usually take to arrive after you make your reservation?  We've never been to SWW and probably won't go again due to the crowds, so we figured the Ultimate Day would be the best way to see as much as we can.  So we're even more excited than we would be to just have a weekend trip planned!


----------



## yulilin3

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> They were also sold out on Sat. Not sure about since then. I'll check again on Sat.


They were available Sunday


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

CarolynFH said:


> DH and I just signed up this morning for the SWW Ultimate Day VIP Tour for THIS SATURDAY May 30 - set up a spur of the moment trip to WDW for the weekend, which we've never done before !


 Those are some of our best trips. Just a super fun getaway.


----------



## Teamanderson

Cluelyss said:


> I know you weren't asking me, but this thread has everything you ever wanted to know about ordering a cake at WDW:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-disney-cake-chatter-part-iv.3261922/page-102#post-53730408


Thank you @Cluelyss @wdwalice @Felipe4 im so excited! Thank you all for the helpful information! I'm hoping to get one delivered to our Ohana dinner next week


----------



## RedM94

CarolynFH said:


> DH and I just signed up this morning for the SWW Ultimate Day VIP Tour for THIS SATURDAY May 30 - set up a spur of the moment trip to WDW for the weekend, which we've never done before !  Anyway, the CM made sure she had our email address, but we haven't received the email confirmation yet - how long does it usually take to arrive after you make your reservation?  We've never been to SWW and probably won't go again due to the crowds, so we figured the Ultimate Day would be the best way to see as much as we can.  So we're even more excited than we would be to just have a weekend trip planned!



@CarolynFH

My son and I are on the same tour.  If you pm your email address to me, I will forward the email I received regarding the VIP tour.  That is if you are just looking for the information.  

They were sending out the emails in waves for the initial reservations.  Not sure how they are doing them for those booking this close to the date.


----------



## morrison2951

delmar411 said:


> @morrison2951 if you still need a stein I have 1 left of the extra I picked up. Just message me.



PM sent!


----------



## jthornton94

I am so exited I have to share.  I will be at HS Sat. For SWW.  We have a friend who works at Disney.  She just squared us away with extra fast passes!  Not to the shows, but the rides we wanted and the second Fantasmic!


----------



## yulilin3

jthornton94 said:


> I am so exited I have to share.  I will be at HS Sat. For SWW.  We have a friend who works at Disney.  She just squared us away with extra fast passes!  Not to the shows, but the rides we wanted and the second Fantasmic!


Disney magic. .awesome


----------



## SCFIREMAN

JayLeeJay said:


> Has anyone here successfully transferred a DPP FTF to another person. Since it has to be booked by phone I was thinking I would cancel it after the other person has a cast member on the phone and is ready to search. Is there a better way to do this? Can anyone think of any problems with this method?



Did you have any luck with that?


----------



## kpd6901

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I loved the pew pew!  And when he started circle of life I was like.... I have found my people.


As soon as I heard Circle of Life, I was really hoping he would mash that up with some original Ewok celebration music (pre-special edition).


----------



## delmar411

SCFIREMAN said:


> Did you have any luck with that?



Being on the phone before the person cancelled was how I secured a DPP transfer. I think it is the best way to do it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

kpd6901 said:


> As soon as I heard Circle of Life, I was really hoping he would mash that up with some original Ewok celebration music (pre-special edition).



Ah some good ol yub nub


----------



## SCFIREMAN

delmar411 said:


> Being on the phone before the person cancelled was how I secured a DPP transfer. I think it is the best way to do it.



Im looking for 3 adult DPP for June 5 or 6. Any ideas where to look? Been calling regularly with no luck.


----------



## animalkingdom15

So excited as I found two Star Wars t-shirts for $7.20 each at a local store. I figured why spend $20+ dollars on one t-shirt at WDW when I can just by two and bring them with so I have something themed to wear.


----------



## slaveone

animalkingdom15 said:


> So excited as I found two Star Wars t-shirts for $7.20 each at a local store. I figured by spend $20+ dollars on one t-shirt at WDW when I can just by two and bring them with so I have something themed to wear.


This is what I keep telling myself. But somehow I still fall prey to sww merch.


----------



## CindySwims

I am most likely dropping one adult regular FTF for June 5th. Let me know if anyone wants to try to coordinate.


----------



## delmar411

SCFIREMAN said:


> Im looking for 3 adult DPP for June 5 or 6. Any ideas where to look? Been calling regularly with no luck.



No idea, sorry


----------



## animalkingdom15

slaveone said:


> This is what I keep telling myself. But somehow I still fall prey to sww merch.



I couldn't find a Star Wars theme ball cap so that will be my big Star Wars purchase on Friday at HS.


----------



## soniam

Completely 

I am trying to find a new purse. I have a Timbuk 2 one that I need to return, because the lining is shedding and the velcro is tearing and has chewed up part of the purse. But, before I return it for warranty, I need a replacement. I just bought another Timbuk 2. It specifically said that it had "an internal organizer for pens, phones, and other small stuff". I took that to mean something of an organizer. In the big main compartment, it has one big zippered pocket and then an open pocket. Really, that constitutes an organizer? Maybe I should just buy a pouch and throw everything in ziploc bags inside it. Now, I am going to have to pay to return it. Argh!

I, unfortunately, have some specific needs. It can't be too big, about 10"x10", so that it will fit easily under the seat of my scooter but have room for other stuff too. I previously had one of the Timbuk 2 extra small messenger bags. I really loved it, but it was a little too big (didn't need all of the space). Plus, the cam buckle is big and takes up a lot of space. It also needs be at least 3" deep. I also like to have a several pockets on the inside. I need separate pockets for my phone, keys, credit cards, lip gloss, hand lotion, and a bunch of other stuff. I hate rummaging around in a just a couple of pockets trying to find everything; I might as well just carry a pillow case around if I'm going to do that. I like an outside pocket too that I can cram stuff into quickly, including my Kindle e-reader. I also like a shoulder strap, not just a handle. I would also prefer it to not be leather and to be $50 or less.

I have tried looking online, but the websites are terrible. They rarely have pics of the inside and don't have very good descriptions. I have been to REI and Container Store without luck. Most purses nowadays are big and hobo style, which really isn't what I need. I am really tempted to buy a few cheap canvas military ones of the internet. I found some that were pretty cheap and seemed to have a lot of organization. You know, places for bullets, guns, and medic equipment

So, there's a method to my rant. Thanks if you have held on this long. Anyone have any suggestions on where I can find such a purse?


----------



## Cynister

RedM94 said:


> @Cynister @TXMemaw
> 
> I hope you both had an awesome time at SWW and are still enjoying your time in the world!!!  When you catch your breath, I would very much appreciate hearing about your VIP experience and what you thought about it.
> 
> If you already posted about it, I apologize for missing it.
> 
> Thank you.


We just got back yesterday, & had a great time. We are exhausted though as we packed so much into the long weekend we had planned. Thursday (5/21) we did SW H&V dinner. Friday we did MK 24hr day. Saturday I got to meet @yulilin3 & Steph, as always...very helpful & informative. Saturday we also did Rebel Hangar (awesome), D-Tech Me, & JTA. Sunday was our VIP day. 

Here's the summary of our day:
We met the VIP tour group at about 6:30AM. The meeting spot is all the way to the left just after the walk-up ticket counters. The tour guides arrived (4 I believe), introduced themselves, & handed out water or juice. They checked everyone in & passed out ship-to-room slips that people could fill out ahead of time before getting to Darth's Maul. We all got plain lanyards with a VIP tag on them. The VIP tag was nothing special, just plaid & white with "VIP" on it. This was a bit disappointing since the Deluxe tags were specifically SW themed & far better. Shortly after we were let in & we walked down Hollywood Blvd to the Brown Derby. We were met at the front by a Marketing guy. He was very excited & explained how the day would go. We were asked to sit on the wall in front of the Derby while he went through everything. A guide handed out granola bars & they also had coffee available inside. We were then led under the arch going to the Little Mermaid & Art of Animation, making a hard left & down past Toy Story to get to the brick building across from High Octane Refreshments. Darth Vader was there waiting for us for pictures. We were told he would not sign at the Derby, however when we got there the guide said Vader was in a good mood & was willing to sign, so I'm guessing that's not always the case. We got through about 6-8 people before Darth took a break & left. There was no replacement, we had to wait. This was a bit aggravating since we all knew we were on the clock to get to Darth's Mall before park opening & now we were stuck in the line waiting. This could definitely be improved. Finally Darth came back out & we got through. They took about 1/2 of us down to the Mall while the remainder finished with pictures. We had already done our shopping in the Mall the day before so we didn't spend a lot of time in there. The Marketing guy was very clear to explain the more time you spend in the Mall, the less time you have to eat after & we had to meet the guides to continue the tour by a certain time. Aurasma didn't work on any of the big wall posters for us. The only 1 I got to work was the Darth Maul picture at the main Mall entrance. 

We headed back to the Derby & had breakfast. It was buffet style & included scrambled eggs, french toast, sausage, bacon, juice, & possibly some pastries (I'm not sure about that). The food was very good, however I'd change the timing on breakfast if I could. By the time we ate it was about 8:30-8:45. We knew we'd be doing rides immediately after, then have lunch at 11:30-11:45. Eating a large breakfast wasn't wise & therefore we really couldn't take full advantage of the included breakfast as we would have wanted, while not being too full for rides & leaving room for lunch only 3 hrs away. The guides came around to our tables & took our lunch orders for Mama Melrose. We were given a drink, appetizer & entree. There were 2-3 appetizer choices, & 4-5 entree choices. After breakfast we were told to wait out front of the Derby again. The guides said they were going to break up into a group that would do kids rides & groups that would do adult rides. The kids group would go first. The kids rides were Toy Story, Star Tours, Disney Jr., & Voyage of the Little Mermaid. We had a handful of kids in the group, but none of them wanted to do the kids group. The adult rides were Toy Story, Star Tours, Tower of Terror, & Rockin Roller Coaster. These were the only options for kids & adults. No substitutions. No riding twice if you didn't want to do 1 of the others that were included. You moved as a group & if you didn't want to ride or couldn't ride (in 1 case a child was a 1/2 an inch to short & he couldn't go on), you were instructed to meet the group at the exit. The guides went on the ride with us. 

After rides, we headed to the parade viewing section. It was nice that we were up front, but it was in the direct sun. Guides handed out large umbrellas but didn't have enough to go around so there were about 6-8 of us that had none. They handed out frozen towels, water, & a choice of a Mickey ice cream or strawberry popsicle. The parade was great, but the roped are wasn't large enough. There wasn't enough room for everyone to be in front & we often had obstructed views because of other VIP members. The Marketing guy came by & explained at the end of the parade they'd take down the rope & we could join the rest of the crowd by going close to the stage if we wanted but that it would be very crowded & we had to meet at the film strip across the street by a certain time. Across the street was the Deluxe or Premium viewing area in the shade. Personally, I think the VIP & Deluxe/Premium should have been swapped. If VIP dropped a bunch more money, we should have been able to be in the shade IMHO.

We then met at the filmstrip & headed over to Mam Melrose. We got in very quickly & it was assigned seating. You had to find your name tag & sit in that spot. Within 5 minutes of sitting, the food came out. The portion was huge & very good. We were then given the option to explore on our own in the area for about 30 mins before meeting back in the front of Mama Melrose to head over for the 1st show. The shows were great, didn't disappoint. The VIP seating is not in the 1st row. VIP is 3rd & 4th rows. 1st row is handicapped/scooter & accompanying guests seating. 2nd row was roped off & we later found out it was for "other" VIPs. People came in with different VIP tags on, only they were SWW themed. Later we found out they were friends & family of JAT & possibly some of the other celebrity guests. Again, why the paying VIPs couldn't have SW tags is beyond me. Clearly they made SW specific tags for every group except the paying VIP group. While waiting for the shows to start there were interactive polls being displayed on the monitors. You texted your answer & the results displayed on the screen. After the 2nd show we were on our own. We were told to go back to the Theater of the Stars & show the VIP tag for the last 2 shows. You were not allowed to just remain in the theater. VIP lined up to the right of the rope, FP on the left. By the last show, our rear ends were sore from the metal stadium seating. Glad to not have to sit on it any longer. We had bit of time to kill before the Dessert Party. Dessert Party check-in was right outside the entrance to the Derby. They would not let us in early. We were let in at 8:45PM. The desserts were plenty & all very good. Both alcoholic & non-alcoholic drinks were available. No seating, standing tables only. The dance party started around 8:30 I think. The DJ was very good. The finale show was great, all the characters made an appearance. The fireworks were excellent too, just wish the top of the staging didn't obstruct the view. We were all the way tot he rope closest to Hollywood Blvd & the 2nd to last table back. We received no goody bags as I heard some of the other groups may have gotten.

Overall the VIP was great. You definitely get your money's worth. However there is a lot of waiting around throughout the day & small perks that were given to the Premium &/or Deluxe groups should have all been given to the VIP. There was a bunch of things that could have been done a lot more efficiently & allowed for more options/perks for VIPs at no additional cost, but then again I'm a Project Manager by trade so that stands out to me. Would I do it again? Yes, probably. The only thing i don't feel we got 100% of was the food simply because it was too much food scheduled too close together.


----------



## dkfajr1

@soniam my mother has a bag and loves it. She says it keeps all her things organized and neat. theorganizedbag.com


----------



## Itinkso

*Updates for SWW IV have ended. Here is DISmeet info from yulilin for Saturday and Sunday of SWW IV.  Please be sure to say 'hi' to yulilin and Stephanie if you happen to see them out and about! MTFBWY! *
*
SWW IV - June 5, 6, 7
Garrison: Phantom DISers

***SWW DISmeet Info from yulilin***

There will be 2 meets every Saturday and 1 on Sunday.

Every Saturday:
~ After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.

Yulilin's Cantina Meets!!
~ Before Fireworks: around 8:00 p.m. we'll be at the area around Echo Lake across from 50s Prime Time. We will be there all the way until 10:00 p.m. ~ BYOB&D: Bring Your Own Beverages and Desserts!


Every Sunday:
~ After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.

My DD14 and I will be at DHS every Saturday and Sunday so if anyone wants to meet at a different time let me know. I'll only be going to the first Friday for my character challenge.*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
@yulilin3 - 6 (RH), 7
@jtowntoflorida - 5 (H&V), 6 (SciFi, RH)
@Skywise - 5 (SciFi, FTF), 7
@lovethattink - 5, 6, 7
@butterfly71076 - 5, 6, 7
@bushdianee - 6 (H&V)
@ConnieB - 5, 6, 7
@aidansmommy - 5, 6, 7
@saundedj - 5, 6, 7
@xApril - 5, 6
@disneydreamin23 - 6 (SciFi, H&V)
@Delilah1310 - 7 (H&V, FTF DP)
@princessanj - 5, 6
@Cavners5 - 5 (SciFi)
@Candleshoe - 7 (H&V) [June 9 (SciFi)]
@MunchkinandSugarBear - 5, 6, 7
@Monykalyn - 5 (SciFi), 6 (FTF, RH)
@Tea4Alice - 6 (H&V, RH), 7 (FTF DP)
@lovingeire - 5 (FTF) [May 1 (H&V)]
@RenaissanceBabe - 7 (H&V)
@2girlsmom - 5, 6 (H&V), 7
@ciachef - 6, 7
@LumosQ102 - 5, 6, 7
@Dani C - 5, (RH), 6 (FTF DP), 7
@Bullseye - 7
@jane2073 - 5
@jeanneg4of4 - 5, 6
@pld5 - 7
@Laura C - 5 (VIP), 6, 7
@MomBird's Fam - 6
@slaveone - 5 (H&V, RH), 7
@CindySwims - 5 (FTF), 6
@LumosQ102 - 5, 7
@dawn8179 - 6 (SciFi, H&V)
@peach1377 - 5, 6 (H&V), 7 (H&V)
@AliceIn - 6, 7
@prgal0715 - 5 (FTF)
@delmar411 - 5, 6
@Metz172 - 5, (FTF DP), 7
@pbb322 - 7 (SciFi, H&V, FTF)
@RookieLady - 7 (SciFi, H&V, RH)
@prgal0715 - 5 (FTF DP, RH)
@Teamanderson - 5 (SciFi, H&V)
@nnapoles - 6 (SciFi)
@loribird - 5 (FTF DP), 6 (H&V), 7 (RH)
@MiataPaige - 7 (RH)
@Random Ninja - 5, 7
*
*AP/DVC SWW poster trading takes place on the Roll Call Thread: *http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/page-35
*
*


----------



## soniam

@Cynister 
Thanks for the detailed review. Be sure to let guest services know how you felt. They sometimes do change things. We are heavily considering the VIP tour for next year. We will probably do it the first day we go to DHS, so I think we would get more benefit from the early Darth's Mall access. Did they say anything about having priority access to Darth's Mall at other times of the day? Meeting Vader would be nice, but we will probably do the breakfast too. I wish there were other or more characters. I completely agree about the stinkin' badges I have questioned the benefit of the breakfast and lunch included with the package; however, I have also read that QS places get very packed during SWW. We ended up eating a hot dog from a cart one day in March, because the wait at the QS was over 20 minutes. It sounds like you had a great time overall though. Can't wait until next year.


----------



## Cynister

soniam said:


> @Cynister
> Thanks for the detailed review. Be sure to let guest services know how you felt. They sometimes do change things. We are heavily considering the VIP tour for next year. We will probably do it the first day we go to DHS, so I think we would get more benefit from the early Darth's Mall access. Did they say anything about having priority access to Darth's Mall at other times of the day? Meeting Vader would be nice, but we will probably do the breakfast too. I wish there were other or more characters. I completely agree about the stinkin' badges I have questioned the benefit of the breakfast and lunch included with the package; however, I have also read that QS places get very packed during SWW. We ended up eating a hot dog from a cart one day in March, because the wait at the QS was over 20 minutes. It sounds like you had a great time overall though. Can't wait until next year.



We weren't allowed to return to the Mall for later visits with priority access. The only time we were there was 1st thing in the AM. I'm thinking Vader isn't always the character meet as the mentions in the documentation was a "Dark Side character" & not specifically Vader. So maybe it is whoever's available? One guy in the group said while we were waiting for Vader to return that it would have been a good idea for them to have Maul or Boba swap out with Vader. I completely agree. It would have kept the line moving. Its not like they didn't know how many people would be there & at what time. They could have planned for that rather than have unnecessary down time that ate into people's shopping/eating time. The QS does get incredibly crowded. I'd hate to be with the group & have to meet back in an hour to do our own lunch. Chances are we'd only be able to grab a pretzel or something if that were the case. I do like that the meals were included, frankly I wish it had also included some sort of small arrangement for dinner too to cut down on worrying about timing (& IMHO there only needed to be 1 TS meal if any). However, I just have a problem with the spacing of the meals. That didn't allow for you to really eat 2 TS sized meals so close to each other.


----------



## JayLeeJay

SCFIREMAN said:


> Did you have any luck with that?



Yes! I cancelled it after the person who was trying for it had a cast member on the phone ready to search for it. It worked well but required a little more time than a regular ADR transfer.


----------



## pbb322

Good gracious... Spent the morning changing flights and other arrangements to add the extra day that DH agreed to this morning.  Came home, announced to DS7 that we were going to let him skip the last day of school and go to Disney early, yay!  DS burst into tears and said he couldn't miss the end of school, he was already too sad about going all summer without seeing his teacher and not being in her class next year.  Poor thing is so attached after moving and changing schools in October.   I can't change it back.  He will be ok, right?? I mean it's DISNEY and SWW for goodness sake!


----------



## Pygmypuff07

I am going to cancel a fastpass for the ewok's tale show for this Friday sometime tomorrow for 2 people. I got a feel the force deluxe premium package reservation this morning and won't be needing the fastpass. Please let me know if anyone wants this. I will be at the MK tomorrow but will try to check throughout the day for any responses


----------



## soniam

pbb322 said:


> Good gracious... Spent the morning changing flights and other arrangements to add the extra day that DH agreed to this morning.  Came home, announced to DS7 that we were going to let him skip the last day of school and go to Disney early, yay!  DS burst into tears and said he couldn't miss the end of school, he was already too sad about going all summer without seeing his teacher and not being in her class next year.  Poor thing is so attached after moving and changing schools in October.   I can't change it back.  He will be ok, right?? I mean it's DISNEY and SWW for goodness sake!



He won't even remember what school is or his teacher's name by the end of the trip. DS9 was getting a little weepy last night about the end of school too. I mentioned getting to visit Grammy once school was out, and he perked up pretty quick.


----------



## kmcdougan

OK, guys. I have been way out of the loop here for a bit. Luckily, this is not my first rodeo. I drive down on Friday, and will be marching in the parade Saturday and Sunday. Check my profile pic for my costume. I will be the big guy with the officers in the white jacket. Hard to miss. Wandering around the parks, it may be hard to find me, but I will likely be around some Legion folks. Not sure if I will be wearing Legion hats or graduation Mickey ears (I graduated from my Master's program with a 4.0 about 2 weeks ago, so, I'm celebrating. Shoot me a PM here adn I can respond if you want to try to meet or something. Anyone with pics of me marching, please tag me in them here so I can find them later. Or hit me up on that big social media site that involves reading someone's features above their neck.

Ash


----------



## julluvsdisney

Ok what makes the most sense food wise when you consider crowds 2qs or 1ts and a 1qs meal? We were just gonna wing it since we will be lacking in the ddp credit area. But now I'm reading there is long waits and little available seating for qs locations. I don't want to spend a lot oop for food but I don't wanna have to be stressed out about long lines and no place to sit while eating! Any advice is appreciated! TIA!


----------



## xApril

Leaving in a few hours to head to California! So excited to show my friend Disneyland and Universal. Hope eveyrone has a good weekend this week!


----------



## animalkingdom15

Since I'm at the airport waiting for boarding to start I figured I would mention that if anyone is looking for a Friday 5/29 Feel the Force premium pass for 1, I cancelled mine online this morning as I found one available on Sunday which is the day I originally booked my Jedi Mickeys Star Wars Dine dinner reservation so it made sense to change.


----------



## yulilin3

julluvsdisney said:


> Ok what makes the most sense food wise when you consider crowds 2qs or 1ts and a 1qs meal? We were just gonna wing it since we will be lacking in the ddp credit area. But now I'm reading there is long waits and little available seating for qs locations. I don't want to spend a lot oop for food but I don't wanna have to be stressed out about long lines and no place to sit while eating! Any advice is appreciated! TIA!


If you're watching the parade have lunch immediately after, walk fast to your qs of choice. Or if you can wait then have lunch after 2:30 when it dies down a bit. Or if you're not watching the parade qs is opening  at 10:30 for lunch, so anywhere before 11:30 is good
Lunch is busier than dinner at qs so I would plan on lunch being the tb and dinner qs.
We never do ts cause we basically eat an early lunch and early dinner at qs and then just a snack to hold us until fireworks


----------



## yulilin3

kmcdougan said:


> OK, guys. I have been way out of the loop here for a bit. Luckily, this is not my first rodeo. I drive down on Friday, and will be marching in the parade Saturday and Sunday. Check my profile pic for my costume. I will be the big guy with the officers in the white jacket. Hard to miss. Wandering around the parks, it may be hard to find me, but I will likely be around some Legion folks. Not sure if I will be wearing Legion hats or graduation Mickey ears (I graduated from my Master's program with a 4.0 about 2 weeks ago, so, I'm celebrating. Shoot me a PM here adn I can respond if you want to try to meet or something. Anyone with pics of me marching, please tag me in them here so I can find them later. Or hit me up on that big social media site that involves reading someone's features above their neck.
> 
> Ash


We'll get pictures this weekend. Can't wait to see you march


----------



## Koh1977

animalkingdom15 said:


> Your not the only one. Normally I would take the first flight out of Chicago 655 that arrives at 930, but I have a prescheduled apt at 10 tomorrow that should get over at 11, head home by 12, car pick up at 2, etd 455 eta Orlando Airport 8:30, eta Poly 9:30 pmish.



We will be at the Poly Saturday morning after a 6am flight out of OHare!!


----------



## yulilin3

animalkingdom15 said:


> Since I'm at the airport waiting for boarding to start I figured I would mention that if anyone is looking for a Friday 5/29 Feel the Force premium pass for 1, I cancelled mine online this morning as I found one available on Sunday which is the day I originally booked my Jedi Mickeys Star Wars Dine dinner reservation so it made sense to change.


if you get a hold of the map at your front desk today please let us know the autograph session times so I can confirm what I think are the times.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Koh1977 said:


> We will be at the Poly Saturday morning after a 6am flight out of OHare!!



I actually changed things around yesterday and changed my flight to the 6 am out of Midway on Southwest. The plane isn't even full so nobody is sitting next to me


----------



## yulilin3

animalkingdom15 said:


> I actually changed things around yesterday and changed my flight to the 6 am out of Midway on Southwest. The plane isn't even full so nobody is sitting next to me


have a great flight


----------



## animalkingdom15

I will see what I can do. I should be at Poly by 11 am or so depending time it will take from the Orlando Airport to Poly visit the Magical Express.


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> if you get a hold of the map at your front desk today please let us know the autograph session times so I can confirm what I think are the times QUOTE]
> 
> I will see what I can do. I should be at Poly by 11 am or so depending time it will take from the Orlando Airport to Poly visit the Magical Express.


----------



## jennab113

Pygmypuff07 said:


> I am going to cancel a fastpass for the ewok's tale show for this Friday sometime tomorrow for 2 people. I got a feel the force deluxe premium package reservation this morning and won't be needing the fastpass. Please let me know if anyone wants this. I will be at the MK tomorrow but will try to check throughout the day for any responses


I would love to pick them up if you still have them.


----------



## Koh1977

animalkingdom15 said:


> Since I'm at the airport waiting for boarding to start I figured I would mention that if anyone is looking for a Friday 5/29 Feel the Force premium pass for 1, I cancelled mine online this morning as I found one available on Sunday which is the day I originally booked my Jedi Mickeys Star Wars Dine dinner reservation so it made sense to change.



We are doing the FtF pp on Sunday as well.  Trying to find DPP to upgrade, but no luck yet (need 4).


----------



## animalkingdom15

Koh1977 said:


> We are doing the FtF pp on Sunday as well.  Trying to find DPP to upgrade, but no luck yet (need 4).



Yeah, I tried for just 1 and had no luck, but at least I was able to get the FTF for Sunday since I have Jedi Mickeys Dine reservation so I can't complain. Hey a 42 year old isn't to old to be a kid for a few days at Disney .


----------



## hultrain

Ok I know this has been discussed at length, but am having trouble searching this thread: what is the autograph situation at Galactic Breakfast? I was sorta half paying attention to the discussion on here because I didn't have an ADR, but I just picked one up for tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## lovethattink

I check in today.  Will ask about a map.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well. I'm back home and already at work.  No one is wearing star wars shirts here, I'm so lost.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to try to do a write up on my experiences tonight.  Hopefully my experiences can help out someone else





morrison2951 said:


> It's definitely hard to get back to the working world and into the swing of things following SWW- appears that we all need to create and join SWW Anonymous:
> 
> "Hi, my name is ____ and I'm high on SWW!"



I'm with you guys!!! I wore my "We're Home" shirt yesterday, and DD was APPALLED that people didn't get it! One woman asked me: "The Container Store is your home?" And she proceeded to try to sell me on their luggage sale. LOL!


----------



## yulilin3

hultrain said:


> Ok I know this has been discussed at length, but am having trouble searching this thread: what is the autograph situation at Galactic Breakfast? I was sorta half paying attention to the discussion on here because I didn't have an ADR, but I just picked one up for tomorrow. Thanks


Vader and Fett do not sign. The characters inside going table to table do


----------



## slaveone

Okay I am ready for it to be Saturday now. Plan as it sits now is be at hs around midnight or one for Warwick Davis fp. Will be sleeping in a rebels comforter.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> Okay I am ready for it to be Saturday now. Plan as it sits now is be at hs around midnight or one for Warwick Davis fp. Will be sleeping in a rebels comforter.


that's early! We'll be in line for Steve Blum around 6:30am, so see you there


----------



## RedM94

Cynister said:


> We just got back yesterday, & had a great time. We are exhausted though as we packed so much into the long weekend we had planned. Thursday (5/21) we did SW H&V dinner. Friday we did MK 24hr day. Saturday I got to meet @yulilin3 & Steph, as always...very helpful & informative. Saturday we also did Rebel Hangar (awesome), D-Tech Me, & JTA. Sunday was our VIP day.
> 
> Here's the summary of our day:
> We met the VIP tour group at about 6:30AM. The meeting spot is all the way to the left just after the walk-up ticket counters. The tour guides arrived (4 I believe), introduced themselves, & handed out water or juice. They checked everyone in & passed out ship-to-room slips that people could fill out ahead of time before getting to Darth's Maul. We all got plain lanyards with a VIP tag on them. The VIP tag was nothing special, just plaid & white with "VIP" on it. This was a bit disappointing since the Deluxe tags were specifically SW themed & far better. Shortly after we were let in & we walked down Hollywood Blvd to the Brown Derby. We were met at the front by a Marketing guy. He was very excited & explained how the day would go. We were asked to sit on the wall in front of the Derby while he went through everything. A guide handed out granola bars & they also had coffee available inside. We were then led under the arch going to the Little Mermaid & Art of Animation, making a hard left & down past Toy Story to get to the brick building across from High Octane Refreshments. Darth Vader was there waiting for us for pictures. We were told he would not sign at the Derby, however when we got there the guide said Vader was in a good mood & was willing to sign, so I'm guessing that's not always the case. We got through about 6-8 people before Darth took a break & left. There was no replacement, we had to wait. This was a bit aggravating since we all knew we were on the clock to get to Darth's Mall before park opening & now we were stuck in the line waiting. This could definitely be improved. Finally Darth came back out & we got through. They took about 1/2 of us down to the Mall while the remainder finished with pictures. We had already done our shopping in the Mall the day before so we didn't spend a lot of time in there. The Marketing guy was very clear to explain the more time you spend in the Mall, the less time you have to eat after & we had to meet the guides to continue the tour by a certain time. Aurasma didn't work on any of the big wall posters for us. The only 1 I got to work was the Darth Maul picture at the main Mall entrance.
> 
> We headed back to the Derby & had breakfast. It was buffet style & included scrambled eggs, french toast, sausage, bacon, juice, & possibly some pastries (I'm not sure about that). The food was very good, however I'd change the timing on breakfast if I could. By the time we ate it was about 8:30-8:45. We knew we'd be doing rides immediately after, then have lunch at 11:30-11:45. Eating a large breakfast wasn't wise & therefore we really couldn't take full advantage of the included breakfast as we would have wanted, while not being too full for rides & leaving room for lunch only 3 hrs away. The guides came around to our tables & took our lunch orders for Mama Melrose. We were given a drink, appetizer & entree. There were 2-3 appetizer choices, & 4-5 entree choices. After breakfast we were told to wait out front of the Derby again. The guides said they were going to break up into a group that would do kids rides & groups that would do adult rides. The kids group would go first. The kids rides were Toy Story, Star Tours, Disney Jr., & Voyage of the Little Mermaid. We had a handful of kids in the group, but none of them wanted to do the kids group. The adult rides were Toy Story, Star Tours, Tower of Terror, & Rockin Roller Coaster. These were the only options for kids & adults. No substitutions. No riding twice if you didn't want to do 1 of the others that were included. You moved as a group & if you didn't want to ride or couldn't ride (in 1 case a child was a 1/2 an inch to short & he couldn't go on), you were instructed to meet the group at the exit. The guides went on the ride with us.
> 
> After rides, we headed to the parade viewing section. It was nice that we were up front, but it was in the direct sun. Guides handed out large umbrellas but didn't have enough to go around so there were about 6-8 of us that had none. They handed out frozen towels, water, & a choice of a Mickey ice cream or strawberry popsicle. The parade was great, but the roped are wasn't large enough. There wasn't enough room for everyone to be in front & we often had obstructed views because of other VIP members. The Marketing guy came by & explained at the end of the parade they'd take down the rope & we could join the rest of the crowd by going close to the stage if we wanted but that it would be very crowded & we had to meet at the film strip across the street by a certain time. Across the street was the Deluxe or Premium viewing area in the shade. Personally, I think the VIP & Deluxe/Premium should have been swapped. If VIP dropped a bunch more money, we should have been able to be in the shade IMHO.
> 
> We then met at the filmstrip & headed over to Mam Melrose. We got in very quickly & it was assigned seating. You had to find your name tag & sit in that spot. Within 5 minutes of sitting, the food came out. The portion was huge & very good. We were then given the option to explore on our own in the area for about 30 mins before meeting back in the front of Mama Melrose to head over for the 1st show. The shows were great, didn't disappoint. The VIP seating is not in the 1st row. VIP is 3rd & 4th rows. 1st row is handicapped/scooter & accompanying guests seating. 2nd row was roped off & we later found out it was for "other" VIPs. People came in with different VIP tags on, only they were SWW themed. Later we found out they were friends & family of JAT & possibly some of the other celebrity guests. Again, why the paying VIPs couldn't have SW tags is beyond me. Clearly they made SW specific tags for every group except the paying VIP group. While waiting for the shows to start there were interactive polls being displayed on the monitors. You texted your answer & the results displayed on the screen. After the 2nd show we were on our own. We were told to go back to the Theater of the Stars & show the VIP tag for the last 2 shows. You were not allowed to just remain in the theater. VIP lined up to the right of the rope, FP on the left. By the last show, our rear ends were sore from the metal stadium seating. Glad to not have to sit on it any longer. We had bit of time to kill before the Dessert Party. Dessert Party check-in was right outside the entrance to the Derby. They would not let us in early. We were let in at 8:45PM. The desserts were plenty & all very good. Both alcoholic & non-alcoholic drinks were available. No seating, standing tables only. The dance party started around 8:30 I think. The DJ was very good. The finale show was great, all the characters made an appearance. The fireworks were excellent too, just wish the top of the staging didn't obstruct the view. We were all the way tot he rope closest to Hollywood Blvd & the 2nd to last table back. We received no goody bags as I heard some of the other groups may have gotten.
> 
> Overall the VIP was great. You definitely get your money's worth. However there is a lot of waiting around throughout the day & small perks that were given to the Premium &/or Deluxe groups should have all been given to the VIP. There was a bunch of things that could have been done a lot more efficiently & allowed for more options/perks for VIPs at no additional cost, but then again I'm a Project Manager by trade so that stands out to me. Would I do it again? Yes, probably. The only thing i don't feel we got 100% of was the food simply because it was too much food scheduled too close together.



We are currently at the airport waiting for our flight.  Super excited for week IIII.

@Cynister 

Thank you for your VIP trip report.  My son and I are very much looking forward to it on Saturday.  I am beginning to think that pound for pound the FTF DPP might be the better value.  Although I reserve the right to change my mind after Saturday.


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> if you get a hold of the map at your front desk today please let us know the autograph session times so I can confirm what I think are the times.



Just FYI - the Beach Club never seem to get them (at least not before Friday) for week 2.  



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm with you guys!!! I wore my "We're Home" shirt yesterday, and DD was APPALLED that people didn't get it! One woman asked me: "The Container Store is your home?" And she proceeded to try to sell me on their luggage sale. LOL!



I keep staring at my Star Wars lightsaber shirt and deciding not to wear it, lol.  

That's the one thing I really dislike about Disney.  They sell all these awesome clothes and you buy them and then get home and realize that there's really no appropriate place to wear a rhinestone snow white shirt!?!?!


----------



## DanielWhitney

Okay, so I will be buying our tickets for Disney World tomorrow for weekend V.  I have a Disney account and have already got ADRs booked.  Once I buy the tickets will I immediately be able to look thru FP+ and get whatever is available thru it.  Also with it being exactly 2 weeks before we will be there how do I get my tickets?  Do they get mailed to me and will there be enough time for them to get here in NC.  I just want to make sure I do everything right.


----------



## Itinkso

DanielWhitney said:


> Okay, so I will be buying our tickets for Disney World tomorrow for weekend V.  I have a Disney account and have already got ADRs booked.  Once I buy the tickets will I immediately be able to look thru FP+ and get whatever is available thru it.  Also with it being exactly 2 weeks before we will be there how do I get my tickets?  Do they get mailed to me and will there be enough time for them to get here in NC.  I just want to make sure I do everything right.


Purchase them online through your MDE and link the confirmation numbers to your MDE account if they aren't linked up automatically. You can book FPs as soon as the numbers are linked. If you already have MagicBands you won't need to pick up your tickets. 

If you don't have MagicBands, you'll need to pick up your tickets at your resort, Guest Relations or a ticket booth.


----------



## yulilin3

DanielWhitney said:


> Okay, so I will be buying our tickets for Disney World tomorrow for weekend V.  I have a Disney account and have already got ADRs booked.  Once I buy the tickets will I immediately be able to look thru FP+ and get whatever is available thru it.  Also with it being exactly 2 weeks before we will be there how do I get my tickets?  Do they get mailed to me and will there be enough time for them to get here in NC.  I just want to make sure I do everything right.


I don't have experience with buying tickets that way, we have been AP for about 15 years now. But I think you can print them out and bring them to will call? As soon as you buy them you can get started on fp. Word of warning though, all the fp for SWW shows are gone  Sorry I can't be of more help


----------



## hultrain

yulilin3 said:


> Vader and Fett do not sign. The characters inside going table to table do


Perfect, thanks!!!!


----------



## DanielWhitney

We will be staying offsite.  So how early can I get the tickets.  Will it be at the front of the park before they open.  I was planning on arriving about 3 to 4 in the morning on Friday the 12th and getting in line for Ray Parks autograph.  I should still be able to do so, and then go to the front of the park and get my tickets.  What time will they open for tickets?


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> that's early! We'll be in line for Steve Blum around 6:30am, so see you there



We're doing the same thing Sunday morning!  What are you having him sign btw?  I really wanted to get Warwick, but DS wants Blum's and DH and DD would not do well waiting in line that long, so I am taking DS...


----------



## Koh1977

Seeing as though all the FPs are gone for all the SW shows, how does that work for the FtF PP since we get 1 FP for a show...?  Do they "save" some of each for the PP and DPP people?


----------



## yulilin3

DanielWhitney said:


> We will be staying offsite.  So how early can I get the tickets.  Will it be at the front of the park before they open.  I was planning on arriving about 3 to 4 in the morning on Friday the 12th and getting in line for Ray Parks autograph.  I should still be able to do so, and then go to the front of the park and get my tickets.  What time will they open for tickets?


the tcket window at DHS opens at 7am during SWW. So you could grab your fp for Park and then go get your tickets before entering the park



Koh1977 said:


> We're doing the same thing Sunday morning!  What are you having him sign btw?  I really wanted to get Warwick, but DS wants Blum's and DH and DD would not do well waiting in line that long, so I am taking DS...


We're not big on autographs, just like to meet them and get a picture. We just get their black and white headshot that they have for free



Koh1977 said:


> Seeing as though all the FPs are gone for all the SW shows, how does that work for the FtF PP since we get 1 FP for a show...?  Do they "save" some of each for the PP and DPP people?


I think they save some for the PP to chose from


----------



## yulilin3

interesting tweet:
https://twitter.com/chrisfbartlett/status/603912762083778562
it looks like C3P0 will indeed be at SWW this weekend.
Look for this guy (on the left) operating R2D2. I talked to him and his wife last week
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1600911104/nm2322864?ref_=nm_phs_md_5


----------



## slaveone

I have willow for Warwick Davis to sign. I love that movie and my ewoks adventure is alReady signed.


----------



## morrison2951

At the 2007 SWW I had Warwick sign the C3PO mint on card figure where C3PO is sitting in the floating chair- plan was to get both he & Anthony Daniels to sign that same figure that year, but sadly I missed out on Anthony.  

I remember Warwick expressing his concern that he was "signing Anthony's action figure" but he understood when I explained the master plan.  Ha ha ha. Good to talk to.


----------



## mmafan

Cynister said:


> We just got back yesterday, & had a great time. We are exhausted though as we packed so much into the long weekend we had planned. Thursday (5/21) we did SW H&V dinner. Friday we did MK 24hr day. Saturday I got to meet @yulilin3 & Steph, as always...very helpful & informative. Saturday we also did Rebel Hangar (awesome), D-Tech Me, & JTA. Sunday was our VIP day.
> 
> Here's the summary of our day:
> We met the VIP tour group at about 6:30AM. The meeting spot is all the way to the left just after the walk-up ticket counters. The tour guides arrived (4 I believe), introduced themselves, & handed out water or juice. They checked everyone in & passed out ship-to-room slips that people could fill out ahead of time before getting to Darth's Maul. We all got plain lanyards with a VIP tag on them. The VIP tag was nothing special, just plaid & white with "VIP" on it. This was a bit disappointing since the Deluxe tags were specifically SW themed & far better. Shortly after we were let in & we walked down Hollywood Blvd to the Brown Derby. We were met at the front by a Marketing guy. He was very excited & explained how the day would go. We were asked to sit on the wall in front of the Derby while he went through everything. A guide handed out granola bars & they also had coffee available inside. We were then led under the arch going to the Little Mermaid & Art of Animation, making a hard left & down past Toy Story to get to the brick building across from High Octane Refreshments. Darth Vader was there waiting for us for pictures. We were told he would not sign at the Derby, however when we got there the guide said Vader was in a good mood & was willing to sign, so I'm guessing that's not always the case. We got through about 6-8 people before Darth took a break & left. There was no replacement, we had to wait. This was a bit aggravating since we all knew we were on the clock to get to Darth's Mall before park opening & now we were stuck in the line waiting. This could definitely be improved. Finally Darth came back out & we got through. They took about 1/2 of us down to the Mall while the remainder finished with pictures. We had already done our shopping in the Mall the day before so we didn't spend a lot of time in there. The Marketing guy was very clear to explain the more time you spend in the Mall, the less time you have to eat after & we had to meet the guides to continue the tour by a certain time. Aurasma didn't work on any of the big wall posters for us. The only 1 I got to work was the Darth Maul picture at the main Mall entrance.
> 
> We headed back to the Derby & had breakfast. It was buffet style & included scrambled eggs, french toast, sausage, bacon, juice, & possibly some pastries (I'm not sure about that). The food was very good, however I'd change the timing on breakfast if I could. By the time we ate it was about 8:30-8:45. We knew we'd be doing rides immediately after, then have lunch at 11:30-11:45. Eating a large breakfast wasn't wise & therefore we really couldn't take full advantage of the included breakfast as we would have wanted, while not being too full for rides & leaving room for lunch only 3 hrs away. The guides came around to our tables & took our lunch orders for Mama Melrose. We were given a drink, appetizer & entree. There were 2-3 appetizer choices, & 4-5 entree choices. After breakfast we were told to wait out front of the Derby again. The guides said they were going to break up into a group that would do kids rides & groups that would do adult rides. The kids group would go first. The kids rides were Toy Story, Star Tours, Disney Jr., & Voyage of the Little Mermaid. We had a handful of kids in the group, but none of them wanted to do the kids group. The adult rides were Toy Story, Star Tours, Tower of Terror, & Rockin Roller Coaster. These were the only options for kids & adults. No substitutions. No riding twice if you didn't want to do 1 of the others that were included. You moved as a group & if you didn't want to ride or couldn't ride (in 1 case a child was a 1/2 an inch to short & he couldn't go on), you were instructed to meet the group at the exit. The guides went on the ride with us.
> 
> After rides, we headed to the parade viewing section. It was nice that we were up front, but it was in the direct sun. Guides handed out large umbrellas but didn't have enough to go around so there were about 6-8 of us that had none. They handed out frozen towels, water, & a choice of a Mickey ice cream or strawberry popsicle. The parade was great, but the roped are wasn't large enough. There wasn't enough room for everyone to be in front & we often had obstructed views because of other VIP members. The Marketing guy came by & explained at the end of the parade they'd take down the rope & we could join the rest of the crowd by going close to the stage if we wanted but that it would be very crowded & we had to meet at the film strip across the street by a certain time. Across the street was the Deluxe or Premium viewing area in the shade. Personally, I think the VIP & Deluxe/Premium should have been swapped. If VIP dropped a bunch more money, we should have been able to be in the shade IMHO.
> 
> We then met at the filmstrip & headed over to Mam Melrose. We got in very quickly & it was assigned seating. You had to find your name tag & sit in that spot. Within 5 minutes of sitting, the food came out. The portion was huge & very good. We were then given the option to explore on our own in the area for about 30 mins before meeting back in the front of Mama Melrose to head over for the 1st show. The shows were great, didn't disappoint. The VIP seating is not in the 1st row. VIP is 3rd & 4th rows. 1st row is handicapped/scooter & accompanying guests seating. 2nd row was roped off & we later found out it was for "other" VIPs. People came in with different VIP tags on, only they were SWW themed. Later we found out they were friends & family of JAT & possibly some of the other celebrity guests. Again, why the paying VIPs couldn't have SW tags is beyond me. Clearly they made SW specific tags for every group except the paying VIP group. While waiting for the shows to start there were interactive polls being displayed on the monitors. You texted your answer & the results displayed on the screen. After the 2nd show we were on our own. We were told to go back to the Theater of the Stars & show the VIP tag for the last 2 shows. You were not allowed to just remain in the theater. VIP lined up to the right of the rope, FP on the left. By the last show, our rear ends were sore from the metal stadium seating. Glad to not have to sit on it any longer. We had bit of time to kill before the Dessert Party. Dessert Party check-in was right outside the entrance to the Derby. They would not let us in early. We were let in at 8:45PM. The desserts were plenty & all very good. Both alcoholic & non-alcoholic drinks were available. No seating, standing tables only. The dance party started around 8:30 I think. The DJ was very good. The finale show was great, all the characters made an appearance. The fireworks were excellent too, just wish the top of the staging didn't obstruct the view. We were all the way tot he rope closest to Hollywood Blvd & the 2nd to last table back. We received no goody bags as I heard some of the other groups may have gotten.
> 
> Overall the VIP was great. You definitely get your money's worth. However there is a lot of waiting around throughout the day & small perks that were given to the Premium &/or Deluxe groups should have all been given to the VIP. There was a bunch of things that could have been done a lot more efficiently & allowed for more options/perks for VIPs at no additional cost, but then again I'm a Project Manager by trade so that stands out to me. Would I do it again? Yes, probably. The only thing i don't feel we got 100% of was the food simply because it was too much food scheduled too close together.


.....same as ours went the first week but VADER stayed out for the entire group. And yes there were pastries and some cake too at breakfast....over all it was a great tour...but I think they should leave out TOT and rockin roller coster and add atleast 4 chachacter pic opportunities.and yea the parade area was jammed we needed alittle more room....and frozen towels are a life saver.....


----------



## cinder-ellah

pbb322 said:


> Good gracious... Spent the morning changing flights and other arrangements to add the extra day that DH agreed to this morning.  Came home, announced to DS7 that we were going to let him skip the last day of school and go to Disney early, yay!  DS burst into tears and said he couldn't miss the end of school, he was already too sad about going all summer without seeing his teacher and not being in her class next year.  Poor thing is so attached after moving and changing schools in October.   I can't change it back.  He will be ok, right?? I mean it's DISNEY and SWW for goodness sake!


Oh, dear..... All your rescheduling & extra planning.   Maybe you could suggest that he could get a special pin or coffee cup for his teacher at WDW.  That might give him something to focus on.
Big hug to you.  And yes it's Disney & SWW .....   Pixie Dust to all of you.


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

After how much fun I had at SWW on Sunday, I'm seriously considering making the drive back for weekend three. I would however, be going alone this time. Not sure if that's a good idea or not..... Hmmm....


----------



## morrison2951

You know that you want to!  THE FORCE IS STRONG WITH YOU! 

Have fun!


----------



## hultrain

yulilin3 said:


> Vader and Fett do not sign. The characters inside going table to table do


Can you get a signed card from Vader and fett?


----------



## julluvsdisney

yulilin3 said:


> If you're watching the parade have lunch immediately after, walk fast to your qs of choice. Or if you can wait then have lunch after 2:30 when it dies down a bit. Or if you're not watching the parade qs is opening  at 10:30 for lunch, so anywhere before 11:30 is good
> Lunch is busier than dinner at qs so I would plan on lunch being the tb and dinner qs.
> We never do ts cause we basically eat an early lunch and early dinner at qs and then just a snack to hold us until fireworks


Thank you @yulilin3 ! Big help as always!


----------



## pbb322

Was just checking FP options for our extra day June 5 and Rebels and SoRs were both available for 3 people.  I don't need them that day.  No idea how long they will be there


----------



## yulilin3

hultrain said:


> Can you get a signed card from Vader and fett?


you have to ask the waitress for it


----------



## pmaurer74

Itinkso said:


> Purchase them online through your MDE and link the confirmation numbers to your MDE account if they aren't linked up automatically. You can book FPs as soon as the numbers are linked. If you already have MagicBands you won't need to pick up your tickets.
> 
> If you don't have MagicBands, you'll need to pick up your tickets at your resort, Guest Relations or a ticket booth.


What about Magic Bands, MDE and AP... if we already linked out APs do I still have to go to a ticket window?


----------



## Itinkso

pmaurer74 said:


> What about Magic Bands, MDE and AP... if we already linked out APs do I still have to go to a ticket window?


Do you only have an AP Voucher? If so, you need to stop by a Guest Relations window to fully activate your AP. You have to show your ID prior to full activation of your AP. 

Check your MDE after your activation because you'll be able to customize a new MB.


----------



## Koh1977

So I made shirts for all of us the other night (even got custom designs made on Etsy).  After seeing his shirt, DH realized why I had asked for his favorite character, and then turned around and requested a different character on a moisture wick shirt instead.  :-/

So I have an Adult L white T shirt with a picture of Han Solo inside a Mickey Mouse head.  Walt Disney World is underneath the Mickey head.  On the front, there's a picture that's half Republic, half Empire, and it says Star Wars Weekends 2015 underneath it.  I have pics, but can't get them to post on my iPad.

Would anyone be interested in it?  We will be there this Saturday!!  (And will be at WDW through the 5th)


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> So I made shirts for all of us the other night (even got custom designs made on Etsy).  After seeing his shirt, DH realized why I had asked for his favorite character, and then turned around and requested a different character on a moisture wick shirt instead.  :-/
> 
> So I have an Adult L white T shirt with a picture of Han Solo inside a Mickey Mouse head.  Walt Disney World is underneath the Mickey head.  On the front, there's a picture that's half Republic, half Empire, and it says Star Wars Weekends 2015 underneath it.  I have pics, but can't get them to post on my iPad.
> 
> Would anyone be interested in it?  We will be there this Saturday!!  (And will be at WDW through the 5th)


I need to see this  it sounds interesting  I just want to see it


----------



## lovingeire

msmama said:


> I keep staring at my Star Wars lightsaber shirt and deciding not to wear it, lol.
> 
> That's the one thing I really dislike about Disney.  They sell all these awesome clothes and you buy them and then get home and realize that there's really no appropriate place to wear a rhinestone snow white shirt!?!?!



I totally wear mine around town. But I do work at home and have 3 kids. I figure everyone needs a little Magic in their day!


----------



## Pygmypuff07

jennab113 said:


> I would love to pick them up if you still have them.


Yes I still have them and I will cancel around 12:30pm today. If the timing doesn't work for you, I can cancel them a little later but i will be in MK at around 1 for the rest of the day.


----------



## yulilin3

Map Weekend III Confirmed autograph sessions and Boba Fett stein back on the map


----------



## slaveone

Perhaps I will get lucky and get the stein this weekend no luck so far.


----------



## Cynister

Just thought I'd add a few other observations about some of the experiences we did while we were there.

JTA:
We got a guaranteed spot in JTA thanks to the VIP package. You do not have to do JTA on your VIP day. Thank goodness because as it turned out, we wouldn't have had time. If you have an older child, stand towards the front of the stage. Parents of younger kids should stand by the rope more to the left. These areas give you up close viewing for that specific age group.

Sci-Fi SW Breakfast:
Food was great. Atmosphere was great. Character interaction was fantastic. They were not giving out the light up lightsabers. They ran out. Not sure how they didn't order enough of these to begin with. This is another area that just confuses me. They knew how many people they had booked & when. That seems like a no brainer planning step to me. Saw Greedo, Stormtroopers, & Jawas. Jawas did trade.

Hollywood & Vine SW Dinner:
Food was fine, nothing outstanding. Desserts were good. Character interaction was good, they came by often. The atmosphere was just loud & seemed hectic. They gave out paper lightsabers to make. Saw Princess Minnie, Darth Goofy, Chipwoks, Jedi Mickey.

Rebel Hangar:
Food was excellent. Atmosphere was very good but in some areas seemed a little thrown together. Wish there was more seating. Waitress was excellent. Character interaction was very good if you could catch them. In some cases the character only made an appearance for a few minutes before leaving. Waitress told us we'd have to go up to them if we wanted to see them as they wouldn't come to all tables. That dampened the experience slightly having to stalk them. We saw Ezra, Sabine, Greedo, Cantina Band, & Jawas. Jawas did trade.

General:
Bona Fett steins were not available at the beginning of the weekend. Found out new stock arrived at 2pm only at the slush kiosk by H&V. Once word spread they went fast.


----------



## yulilin3

@Cynister thanks for your detailed reports. I'm sure it'll help people for future trips.
What was your absolute favorite thing about SWW and the thing you liked the least?


----------



## yulilin3

as a matter of fact. Same questions for everyone who's still around and have been to SWW this year.
Favorite and least favorite thing about SWW....I wanna know 
@jennab113 I haven't forgotten, you still owe me this answer


----------



## Felipe4

Looks like the death star glow cubes and x wing clip ons might be sold out? They only mention the millennium falcon in that pamphlet, unless they only mentioned millennium flacon in the older ones too?


----------



## animalkingdom15

Well Sunday 5/31 is going to be so much fun. I was just able to pick up a 825 am reservation for breakfast at Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi, 10 am I check in for the Feel the Force Premium Package at Disney's Hollywood Studios and 4:30 I have reservations for Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine Fantasmic 1st Show.

So my only question is what time should I arrive at HS on Sunday. Obviously I need to be there before 825 to make my breakfast reservations.


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> Looks like the death star glow cubes and x wing clip ons might be sold out? They only mention the millennium falcon in that pamphlet, unless they only mentioned millennium flacon in the older ones too?


only Falcon was mentioned in weekends II map


----------



## Gianfootography

slaveone said:


> Perhaps I will get lucky and get the stein this weekend no luck so far.


First thing I did when I got mine (week 2) was dropped it and broke it.


----------



## yulilin3

Gianfootography said:


> First thing I did when I got mine (week 2) was drop and break it.


----------



## delmar411

The xwing is only available at the rebel hanger.


Felipe4 said:


> Looks like the death star glow cubes and x wing clip ons might be sold out? They only mention the millennium falcon in that pamphlet, unless they only mentioned millennium flacon in the older ones too?


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> as a matter of fact. Same questions for everyone who's still around and have been to SWW this year.
> Favorite and least favorite thing about SWW....I wanna know
> @jennab113 I haven't forgotten, you still owe me this answer



Favorite things: dessert party and parade viewing with FTF DPP - I loved that we got to sit under an umbrella with no one in front of us while enjoying ice cream, soda, and popcorn. I loved the desserts and drinks while watching fireworks.

Other favorite thing: character interactions - everyone we met was great. At Jedi Mickey's, Dale played around with his sling shot and took a picture holding our light saber. At the SW breakfast Greedo jumped on our car and scared me, which was followed by a big hug. Chewie loved that my fiance and I were wearing him on our shirts. We also have a bunch of other pictures where characters really got into the SW theme. Also, when we went to Animal Kingdom we told Goofy that we preferred his Darth Vader look and he responded by shaking his head in agreement and posing as Darth Vader (photographer missed the moment, though).

Least favorite: The seats at the Theater of the Stars - I made it through 2 shows without much problem but was so uncomfortable by the 3rd and 4th. 

Other least favorite: Lines (but this applies to all of my Disney days)


----------



## Felipe4

delmar411 said:


> The xwing is only available at the rebel hanger.



No, I know, but I didn't see them mentioned in the pamphlet and thought it was kind of strange. It looks like they did this last weekend too according to @yulilin3. Hopefully they won't be sold out.


----------



## Koh1977

animalkingdom15 said:


> Well Sunday 5/31 is going to be so much fun. I was just able to pick up a 825 am reservation for breakfast at Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi, 10 am I check in for the Feel the Force Premium Package at Disney's Hollywood Studios and 4:30 I have reservations for Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine Fantasmic 1st Show.



You do realize you won't be able to use the Fantasmic pass if you're at the dessert party for FtF package, right?


----------



## Disaholic73

For those going for SWW V and using Magical Express, have you received your luggage tags yet?  I know they say to expect them about two weeks out but I never thought that I had recieved mine in the past inside of two weeks.  14 more days til wheels up out of Detroit and into Orlando.  Kids are so excited, but not more than me!  My only problem at this point is that I won't get to decompress with them upon our return after this trip.  When we touch down in Detroit on the 16th, I have to hop on another flight 5.5 hours later to South America for a business trip.  That is going to seriously destroy my Star Wars buzz and really bring on the Disney hangover.


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> You do realize you won't be able to use the Fantasmic pass if you're at the dessert party for FtF package, right?


good catch


----------



## boiledpeanut

We are back from our trip to FL and our first SWW. Even with all the last second planning (and a lot of learning on the fly) it was a great day. Thank you all for your help!! Here is a brief recap. I know I am forgetting a lot, but I am trying to remember it all. We had to do some standard DHS stuff on our day.

-Made it to DHS before the gate opened. Hung out there about 30 min.
-Saw rope drop show.
-Split up at drop. I took kids straight to JTA. Husband went to Sci-Fi. No luck on walk ups or trying to move our 10:50 reservation. Oh well. We will miss the parade.
-Husband hits up Star Tours while we are still in line.
-We all hit up Star Tours after he gets off. 
-See Chewy and Ewok signing autographs. i dont like lines, just get a picture.
-See Storm Trooper show on stage?
-Daughter meets Amidala, great picture and autograph.
-Husband DS ride Tower of Terror. While DD and I watch the BATB Show.
-Walk back and see Anakin. Got a great picture.
-See Jedi Mickey and Minnie.
-Time for Sci-Fi bfast. Wow. This was amazing and the best part of our entire trip.  My husband was just giddy.  Happiest I think I've seen him. Funniest part was my 9yo daughter telling a walking by Storm Trooper "you wanna go?" and Storm Trooper doing head wave/bob back at her. We had great character interaction with everyone. Got some great pictures. We did get the little light up saber necklaces. Is that what y'all were talking about?? We had no idea they were giving those out. They were fun for the nighttime show.
-shopped around. Tattoine Traders. Went to Darth's maul, but didn't want to do line. Just did the xwing collectibles. Very Cool.
-Rebels recap show. Great especially for me because the kids watched it with their dad. It caught me up quickly. Pics inside with Statues.
-Time for Rebels show at BATB stage. Very cool. 
-We took off at this point for a mid day break. We were staying at Bonnet Creek Hilton. Drove back, cleaned everyone up and closed the blackout curtains. POWER NAP!
-Back to DHS in time for kids JTA appt.
-Great Movie Ride
-JTA. Very cool. Large group though. Maybe 30. They split them in half. We got lucky and my two ended up on stage with Darth Vader, not on ground with Darth Maul. Assignment was random and I would've been annoyed if they were on the ground.
-They rode Star Tours again at this point. Not me. motion sickness, so once was plenty.
-Walked to dinner at ABC Commissary. Son starts shouting its CHEWY ITS CHEWY. Out comes Chewy right in front of them and high fives my two and side hugs them. i guess he was going to autograph station??
-Dinner
-Took kids to Muppets. Weather looking rough.
-DJ Lobot party. We had the best time. Weather looking rougher. Will we make it.
-Show and Fireworks. We stood too close for fireworks but had awesome awesome view for Show.  This was my favorite memory. Watching my husband hold his son up and them enjoying the fireworks. Chills. It was amazing. 
-Tried to hit up Fantasmic, but it was delayed for weather. I have no idea if the 10:30 show even happened. I chickend out with the lightening and made us go back to hotel at 10:30.

-Our hotel room faced DHS. Saturday night realized we had perfect view of SOTS. So Sunday night I fired up YouTube music and we had the most amazing view!!! Chills just thinking about it.

-We had a wonderful wonderful time and I owe a huge thank you to all of you who so generously shared your knowledge and love of all things Star Wars.


----------



## kpd6901

Disaholic73 said:


> For those going for SWW V and using Magical Express, have you received your luggage tags yet?  I know they say to expect them about two weeks out but I never thought that I had recieved mine in the past inside of two weeks.  14 more days til wheels up out of Detroit and into Orlando.  Kids are so excited, but not more than me!  My only problem at this point is that I won't get to decompress with them upon our return after this trip.  When we touch down in Detroit on the 16th, I have to hop on another flight 5.5 hours later to South America for a business trip.  That is going to seriously destroy my Star Wars buzz and really bring on the Disney hangover.



We are 12 days out and have not yet received ours.  Now, for us, we are using a local agent who happened to have been at Disney about a week ago, and then had a very difficult close family friend emergency situation, but finally got back to us and said that she had them and is rushing them to us so we have them today or tomorrow.  Are you working directly with Disney or with an agent?


----------



## yulilin3

@boiledpeanut great review. Thanks for sharing. It's the little moments isn't it.


----------



## kpd6901

All right, locals, I have a weather question for you. (enter all the muttering complaining about another weather question here...)   Actually, this is about contingency planning for certain things and double-booking ADR's throughout our trip.  We are scheduled (family of 5) for 2 long days in parks followed by a rest day.  Then 2 more long days in parks followed by rest day #2, followed up by 2 final long days in parks - NO park hopper:

Wed. 6/10:  MK
Thur. 6/11:  DHS
Fri. 6/12:  rest day
Sat. 6/13:  DHS
Sun. 6/14:  Epcot
Mon. 6/15: rest day
Tues. 6/16: MK
Wed. 6/17: AK

We have ADR's for Tusker House at AK and Coral Reef at Epcot, plus Ohana for a rest day...and we have each of them double or even triple booked.  The thought was based on how the weather forecast might look when we get there, we could move our AK and Epcot days and swap with a rest day or something to avoid spending all day in a park in the rain...and unsure how the weather affects the animals at AK (we were planning on seeing them before the heat of the day sets in).  I am aware of the fact that it WILL rain at some point (prob. in the afternoon) for relatively short periods of time virtually every day, but if the forecast shows or predicts an all-day rain, how reliable is that? Or is there really no point in moving Epcot or AK up a couple of days because of a forecast 2-3 days out?  Thoughts, anybody?
Thank you so much.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Koh1977 said:


> You do realize you won't be able to use the Fantasmic pass if you're at the dessert party for FtF package, right?



I actually didn't realize that I had chosen the Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine dinner with Fantasmic until after I chose it. The price difference is $6 and I will just skip the Fantasmic part since I have seen that more than once. I would rather do the dessert party and the fireworks show anyways. By eating dinner at 430 instead of later it frees me up to do other things during the normal dinner time, plus by the time 845 comes around I won't still be full from dinner.

This is my first SWW so I'm just excited that all my checking and checking over again for availability paid off and I'm able to try out the Galactic breakfast, the FTF and the Jedi Mickey's Dine at Hollywood all in the same day. The funny thing is if Magic Kingdom wasn't closing early on Sunday for some kind of event (that's all it said on the information I got at check in, I probably wouldn't have made any of these reservations as I would have done MK that day instead of HS.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> All right, locals, I have a weather question for you. (enter all the muttering complaining about another weather question here...)   Actually, this is about contingency planning for certain things and double-booking ADR's throughout our trip.  We are scheduled (family of 5) for 2 long days in parks followed by a rest day.  Then 2 more long days in parks followed by rest day #2, followed up by 2 final long days in parks - NO park hopper:
> 
> Wed. 6/10:  MK
> Thur. 6/11:  DHS
> Fri. 6/12:  rest day
> Sat. 6/13:  DHS
> Sun. 6/14:  Epcot
> Mon. 6/15: rest day
> Tues. 6/16: MK
> Wed. 6/17: AK
> 
> We have ADR's for Tusker House at AK and Coral Reef at Epcot, plus Ohana for a rest day...and we have each of them double or even triple booked.  The thought was based on how the weather forecast might look when we get there, we could move our AK and Epcot days and swap with a rest day or something to avoid spending all day in a park in the rain...and unsure how the weather affects the animals at AK (we were planning on seeing them before the heat of the day sets in).  I am aware of the fact that it WILL rain at some point (prob. in the afternoon) for relatively short periods of time virtually every day, but if the forecast shows or predicts an all-day rain, how reliable is that? Or is there *really no point in moving Epcot or AK up a couple of days because of a forecast 2-3 days out?*  Thoughts, anybody?
> Thank you so much.


this in bold
there's no way of knowing. Maybe same day might give you an idea but 2 or 3 days out is completely unpredictable. Make the plan that looks good to you and your family now. The animals are affected very little by rain. Try and see them in the morning or late in the day when they are getting ready to go in


----------



## cinder-ellah

SWW 2015

Favorite :
1. Glad I found this thread , meeting @yulilin3 & her daughter, plus other Diser's.  Feeling more prepared than not, after gaining info here.  I definitely didn't remember it all, but after attending SWW put things into perspective & will help with planning for next year.  
2.  FTF DP.  The Parade viewing & Dessert Party were a major plus for our group, which included GD 5 "Little Wookie" &  GD 7 "Padme Amidala". 
3. Rebel Hangar : Fun, fun, fun !
4. The enthusiasm of the SW fans.
5. Sci-Fi Galactic Breakfast : Fun, fun, fun !
6. I was soooo thankful that @yulilin3  informed me of the "change" as to the separate areas for the Dessert Party for DPP & PP.   So, this is a split "Favorite" thankful for the info / "Least Favorite" moment : now what do we do ?
7.  Disney Guest Services / "Sammi" sprinkling Pixie Dust on our group.
8.  Characterpalooza !
9. Pictures w Queen Amidala with my GD 7 "Padme Amidala" outfit.
10. Pictures w my GD 5 "Little Wookie" with Logray & Chewie. 
11. Fireworks !!!!
12. Dessert Party !!!
13.  Getting a big genuine Thank You & Hugs from my 2 GD, Son & Daughter Inlaw "For the best time ever" !  "Let's do it again" !
<><><><>
Least favorite :  
1. Not enough time.  
We had only allowed 1 day of our trip for SW / HS. Plus a quick morning for Galactic Breakfast.  
2.  Not enough time.
3.  Too HOT + lose of appetite for all the fabulous desserts !
4. As mentioned in above #5.
5. Not enough shade for the Parade viewing for the DPP.  
(Thankful for being welcomed & able to get in the small shaded area across from the main area).

Overall, a fabulous fun time !


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> this in bold
> there's no way of knowing. Maybe same day might give you an idea but 2 or 3 days out is completely unpredictable. Make the plan that looks good to you and your family now. The animals are affected very little by rain. Try and see them in the morning or late in the day when they are getting ready to go in



Thanks.  We pretty much have all of our plans set.  We simply held on to some extra ADR's if we saw that a rain forecast a couple of days out would affect that.  Thanks for the input!  We will be releasing 2 Tusker House ADR's, a Coral Reef, and an Ohana at some point soon, then.

Soooooo much to do in 12 days.....after the soooooo much already done to get us to this point. Crazy.


----------



## Disaholic73

kpd6901 said:


> We are 12 days out and have not yet received ours.  Now, for us, we are using a local agent who happened to have been at Disney about a week ago, and then had a very difficult close family friend emergency situation, but finally got back to us and said that she had them and is rushing them to us so we have them today or tomorrow.  Are you working directly with Disney or with an agent?



Direct through Disney.  Starting to get worked up because we are so close and I unfortunately have to fly out for another business trip this saturday and won't be returning until late Wednesday, which puts us at 1 week before we leave.  Not being able to check the mail all those days is going to destroy me!!!!!!!  Which is why I have been hoping to see them show up before I leave on Saturday.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

msmama said:


> I keep staring at my Star Wars lightsaber shirt and deciding not to wear it, lol.
> 
> That's the one thing I really dislike about Disney.  They sell all these awesome clothes and you buy them and then get home and realize that there's really no appropriate place to wear a rhinestone snow white shirt!?!?!



Nonsense! I think a lightsaber tshirt is IDEAL for shopping at whole foods, taking the dogs for a walk, errands at CVS, etc. At least that's what I tell myself...


----------



## animalkingdom15

By the way it looks like there might be some possible light rain between 8 and 10 pm on Sunday. I guess the umbrella I packed might come in handy after all.


----------



## animalkingdom15

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Nonsense! I think a lightsaber tshirt is IDEAL for shopping at whole foods, taking the dogs for a walk, errands at CVS, etc. At least that's what I tell myself...



That's why I bought two Star Wars t-shirts at a local store before coming here. I spent less than $20 on both and if they only get a little use after this trip oh well.


----------



## tlh119

Disaholic73 said:


> For those going for SWW V and using Magical Express, have you received your luggage tags yet?  I know they say to expect them about two weeks out but I never thought that I had recieved mine in the past inside of two weeks.



We booked directly through Disney and we received our tags last week for our June 12th flight.


----------



## yulilin3

@cinder-ellah great list. If we had it our way SWW would be done in February, wouldn't that be enjoyable


----------



## DisneyMama21

Disaholic73 said:


> For those going for SWW V and using Magical Express, have you received your luggage tags yet?  I know they say to expect them about two weeks out but I never thought that I had recieved mine in the past inside of two weeks.  14 more days til wheels up out of Detroit and into Orlando.  Kids are so excited, but not more than me!  My only problem at this point is that I won't get to decompress with them upon our return after this trip.  When we touch down in Detroit on the 16th, I have to hop on another flight 5.5 hours later to South America for a business trip.  That is going to seriously destroy my Star Wars buzz and really bring on the Disney hangover.



We booked through Disney and got our tags over a week ago for our June 11th flight.  Maybe give them a call?


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> @cinder-ellah great list. If we had it our way SWW would be done in February, wouldn't that be enjoyable


@yulilin3   Looking forward to hearing your Favorites & Least Favorites


----------



## Teamanderson

Just dropped a Jedi Mickey for a party of 4 on 6/5 at 7:50


----------



## CheshireCrazy

How have the lines been for celebrity autographs? 

I'm still deciding if I want to see Daniel Logan and if I should arrive earlier than 5am.


----------



## Disaholic73

DisneyMama21 said:


> We booked through Disney and got our tags over a week ago for our June 11th flight.  Maybe give them a call?



What the What????  I will call as I promised the kids they could put the Magical Express tags on their suitcase for Mickey to pick up and "magically" place in our rooms before we get to them since we will check-in at the Poly and head straight to MK on June 11.  I did receive the luggage tags that came with the booklet about our trip, just haven't seen the Magical Express tags.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Nonsense! I think a lightsaber tshirt is IDEAL for shopping at whole foods, taking the dogs for a walk, errands at CVS, etc. At least that's what I tell myself...


one of the benefits of living here. It doesn't matter if you are wearing a Disney/SW/Universal shirt everywhere. You're either a tourist or a local fan


----------



## bgg319

What is the email addy to complain about the scifi saber debacle?


----------



## yulilin3

CheshireCrazy said:


> How have the lines been for celebrity autographs?
> 
> I'm still deciding if I want to see Daniel Logan and if I should arrive earlier than 5am.


I don't think for Daniel you need to be there earlier than 5am. And he is really awesome to meet. A complete flirt  And he shares a birthday with my son June 6th


----------



## yulilin3

bgg319 said:


> What is the email addy to complain about the scifi saber debacle?


WDW.Guest.Communications@disneyworld.com
remember to leave a phone number if you want them to call you back


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> @yulilin3   Looking forward to hearing your Favorites & Least Favorites


that one comes at the end of SWW. I'll give a detailed report on the great and not so great


----------



## yulilin3

If you have been searching for Galactic breakfast for tomorrow, check right now!! It's the cancellation policy at play
EDIT: and apparently they are all gone


----------



## jennab113

Pygmypuff07 said:


> Yes I still have them and I will cancel around 12:30pm today. If the timing doesn't work for you, I can cancel them a little later but i will be in MK at around 1 for the rest of the day.


I've been in meetings all day, so I just saw this.  Just drop it whenever.  I'm leaving work in about an hour to head to the airport and then flying down tonight, so it will be too hard to coordinate a time.  Thanks, though!


----------



## jennab113

I haven't forgotten about my favorite thing!  I'm still thinking.  You told me I had to pick one. That's hard.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think for Daniel you need to be there earlier than 5am. And he is really awesome to meet. A complete flirt  And he shares a birthday with my son June 6th


 
Awesome! I heard he's a really cool guy and loves the SW fans too.


----------



## Jawa Livin

I've been scouring online for a week now for FP for SOTS and Rebels for tomorrow.  If anyone is going to be dropping theirs, appreciate a heads up!  Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I haven't forgotten about my favorite thing!  I'm still thinking.  You told me I had to pick one. That's hard.


I guess you can pick more than one


----------



## yulilin3

CheshireCrazy said:


> Awesome! I heard he's a really cool guy and loves the SW fans too.


he is. One of our favorite people to meet at SWW. Him and Ray Park are high on the awesomeness level


----------



## animalkingdom15

kpd6901 said:


> Thanks.  We pretty much have all of our plans set.  We simply held on to some extra ADR's if we saw that a rain forecast a couple of days out would affect that.  Thanks for the input!  We will be releasing 2 Tusker House ADR's, a Coral Reef, and an Ohana at some point soon, then.
> 
> Soooooo much to do in 12 days.....after the soooooo much already done to get us to this point. Crazy.



I know the feeling. My trip was a last minute kind of thing so I only started working on it last Thursday and here I am now at WDW and with it pretty much set up as I wanted especially the Star Wars part of things.


----------



## yulilin3

Jawa Livin said:


> I've been scouring online for a week now for FP for SOTS and Rebels for tomorrow.  If anyone is going to be dropping theirs, appreciate a heads up!  Thanks!!


you won't have problems getting into Rebels, maybe line up 30 minutes before the show. They seat at 15 minutes before so you would only wait 15 minutes


----------



## Teamanderson

So Has anyone received a call back or reply about the light sabers at galactic? What did they have to say. I'm a little bummed we won't be getting them weekend IV.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

yulilin3 said:


> he is. One of our favorite people to meet at SWW. Him and Ray Park are high on the awesomeness level



Well now he's a definite must see!


----------



## mmafan

Disaholic73 said:


> What the What????  I will call as I promised the kids they could put the Magical Express tags on their suitcase for Mickey to pick up and "magically" place in our rooms before we get to them since we will check-in at the Poly and head straight to MK on June 11.  I did receive the luggage tags that came with the booklet about our trip, just haven't seen the Magical Express tags.


when you booked did you give them your flight info??????


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> So Has anyone received a call back or reply about the light sabers at galactic? What did they have to say. I'm a little bummed we won't be getting them weekend IV.


I'm not sure anyone has sent an email yet


----------



## Jawa Livin

yulilin3 said:


> you won't have problems getting into Rebels, maybe line up 30 minutes before the show. They seat at 15 minutes before so you would only wait 15 minutes


Thanks!  Will try that if we can't get FP


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> If you have been searching for Galactic breakfast for tomorrow, check right now!! It's the cancellation policy at play
> EDIT: and apparently they are all gone


So is the day before your trip when cancelations will pop up the most? I'll keep an eye on my phone then! Maybe I can catch one or two on Thursday 6/4 for weekend IV.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> I guess you can pick more than one


LOL !   Oops, only "1" favorite ?
Well, you can tell ..... I got carried away


----------



## missthatgator

Galactic breakfast light saber update! We got some today after our reservation  although the movie screen was blank for most of our meal so they may have been apology sabers they were holding in reserve? We also got fastpasses on our way out which is awesome cuz we missed our original TSMM FP this am


----------



## yulilin3

missthatgator said:


> Galactic breakfast light saber update! We got some today after our reservation  although the movie screen was blank for most of our meal so they may have been apology sabers they were holding in reserve? We also got fastpasses on our way out which is awesome cuz we missed our original TSMM FP this am


that sucks about the screen  Maybe the lightsabers are back in stock


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> If you have been searching for Galactic breakfast for tomorrow, check right now!! It's the cancellation policy at play
> EDIT: and apparently they are all gone



That would explain after checking since last week multiple times a day and not finding anything, why one reservation for 825 on Sunday showed up out of no where.


----------



## missthatgator

yulilin3 said:


> that sucks about the screen  Maybe the lightsabers are back in stock




I won't complain too much, we at least got to see both teaser trailers for the force awakens


----------



## animalkingdom15

Wait a minute you get a lightsaber as part of the Galactic breakfast.


----------



## yulilin3

CheshireCrazy said:


> Well now he's a definite must see!


what seems like years ago. My daughter was completely enamored by him


----------



## yulilin3

animalkingdom15 said:


> Wait a minute you get a lightsaber as part of the Galactic breakfast.


weeeeell. That was never advertised but this year people received them (the ones in the picture above, not full sized) they ran out this weekend. I'm not sure if they got another shipment of them or they just had some stashed somewhere


----------



## Disaholic73

mmafan said:


> when you booked did you give them your flight info??????



Yes I did.  I even have an email from WDW travel company on 3/28 with all my package info and it includes Magical Express transfer and flight info.  I just called and they said that they did not have my flight info in the system.  something is obviously wrong there because I am staring at the email that states I gave it to them.  Anyway, they took down my flight info again and will be sending out luggage tags that should arrive here by June 8th for our June 11 departure.  Still scratching my head at how the info could be lost on their end since that email from them and it was also listed in the "pre-travel" booklet, with the discounted extras vouchers and outline of our stay and package, thatI received a week or two ago with the Mickey travel tags (not to be confused with the ME luggage tags).


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> weeeeell. That was never advertised but this year people received them (the ones in the picture above, not full sized) they ran out this weekend. I'm not sure if they got another shipment of them or they just had some stashed somewhere



Ok thanks. I saw them in the picture. It would be nice to get one, but it's not like it's going to ruin my SWW day on Sunday if I don't get one during the Galactic Breakfast. SWW is one of the reason's I booked the trip for now as I have never been to one before.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Disaholic73 said:


> Yes I did.  I even have an email from WDW travel company on 3/28 with all my package info and it includes Magical Express transfer and flight info.  I just called and they said that they did not have my flight info in the system.  something is obviously wrong there because I am staring at the email that states I gave it to them.  Anyway, they took down my flight info again and will be sending out luggage tags that should arrive here by June 8th for our June 11 departure.  Still scratching my head at how the info could be lost on their end since that email from them and it was also listed in the "pre-travel" booklet, with the discounted extras vouchers and outline of our stay and package, thatI received a week or two ago with the Mickey travel tags (not to be confused with the ME luggage tags).





Disaholic73 said:


> Yes I did.  I even have an email from WDW travel company on 3/28 with all my package info and it includes Magical Express transfer and flight info.  I just called and they said that they did not have my flight info in the system.  something is obviously wrong there because I am staring at the email that states I gave it to them.  Anyway, they took down my flight info again and will be sending out luggage tags that should arrive here by June 8th for our June 11 departure.  Still scratching my head at how the info could be lost on their end since that email from them and it was also listed in the "pre-travel" booklet, with the discounted extras vouchers and outline of our stay and package, thatI received a week or two ago with the Mickey travel tags (not to be confused with the ME luggage tags).



Something is going on with ME info being put in. I gave my info to them more than once and the CM even had to put me on hold yesterday so they could get my time updated with ME since I took an early morning flight today. Any ways when I checked in for the ME at the airport they had my inbound flight info, but not my outbound flight info.


----------



## Seltzer76

Disaholic73 said:


> For those going for SWW V and using Magical Express, have you received your luggage tags yet?  I know they say to expect them about two weeks out but I never thought that I had recieved mine in the past inside of two weeks.  14 more days til wheels up out of Detroit and into Orlando.  Kids are so excited, but not more than me!  My only problem at this point is that I won't get to decompress with them upon our return after this trip.  When we touch down in Detroit on the 16th, I have to hop on another flight 5.5 hours later to South America for a business trip.  That is going to seriously destroy my Star Wars buzz and really bring on the Disney hangover.


I got my magical express luggage tags ~ 2 weeks ago for weekend V.


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

Greetings all!  I have been lurking for several hundred pages, just haven’t posted anything yet!  I’m taking DH to SWW next weekend for his birthday; he’s been wanting to go for YEARS, we just never make it out this time of year.  This year the stars aligned (free flights via frequent flier miles, already had an AP and somehow managed to book the last full weekend reservation in an AKL Studio a few months back!) I have been stalking the Disney dining booking page for honestly MONTHS, every day, *trying to get a Galactic Breakfast reservation for June 5th (Close to 8am) or any time June 6th, or even an early June 7th *(we fly in on June 4th and home on the 7th. Nothing.  Even tried changing the party size.  I’ve got nothin’.


If anyone happens to already have a reservation that maybe a few people in your party aren’t going to show up for, and *has room to share a breakfast table with 2 30-something weirdos, please let me know*! I would in turn be happy to see if we could add you to our RH reservation on June 5 at 7:30, or our Jedi Mickey dinner June 4 at 8:45!


----------



## yulilin3

there's a 10:55am galactic breakfast for a party of 6 open for tomorrow. Right now


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Okay fellow sww crafters. I made all the boys their stuff, now my mission was to make a shirt for me that was both Star Wars and girly.  I think it came out pretty good!!  Gotta love google images and glitter.   Kinda looks like the rebel logo.


----------



## bgg319

yulilin3 said:


> WDW.Guest.Communications@disneyworld.com
> remember to leave a phone number if you want them to call you back



Thanks.  Now I have to wait and see if they are back in stock.  Haha


----------



## Pygmypuff07

jennab113 said:


> I've been in meetings all day, so I just saw this.  Just drop it whenever.  I'm leaving work in about an hour to head to the airport and then flying down tonight, so it will be too hard to coordinate a time.  Thanks, though!


I actually just changed it so if you are not on your flight yet, there is still a chance! Hope you have a great flight.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Okay fellow sww crafters. I made all the boys their stuff, now my mission was to make a shirt for me that was both Star Wars and girly.  I think it came out pretty good!!  Gotta love google images and glitter.   Kinda looks like the rebel logo.
> View attachment 99575



Very nice. I'm a guy so I do what most guys do and just go to Walmart and Target and buy them. Here are the two that I got for $7.20 each. The first one (dark blue is the plain one, but I really like the 2nd one (light blue one) with all the various vehicles and ships on it. I bought the light blue one for Sunday and the dark blue one  just in case I go back to HS during Mon-Thur of next week. What do you guys think?


----------



## Gianfootography

animalkingdom15 said:


> Very nice. I'm a guy so I do what most guys do and just go to Walmart and Target and buy them. Here are the two that I got for $7.20 each. The first one (dark blue is the plain one, but I really like the 2nd one (light blue one) with all the various vehicles and ships on it. I bought the light blue one for Sunday and the dark blue one  just in case I go back to HS during Mon-Thur of next week. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 99582
> 
> View attachment 99584


You should get the Red Millennium Falcon Shirt and join the Red Shirt Squadron!

http://www.examiner.com/article/the-red-shirt-squadron-invade-star-wars-celebration

http://heyevent.com/event/5t2gz67q64x76a/red-shirt-squadron


----------



## jane2073

Ha ha!!!  That was my husband's first SW shirt.  He wore it the past two years.  He would always point out every one else with the same shirt.


----------



## yulilin3

starting to make my list of things I need to do for SWW III
Deliver some goodies to DISers
Sit down by the Luke/Leia meet and figure out if there's a schedule for R2D2 and C3PO
Anything else you guys want me to check? I was thinking of maybe making a video of the items still available at Darth's Mall on Sunday so people coming weekends IV and V have something to look forward to, merchandise-wise?


----------



## goofyinohio

I hope they have the lightsabers back in, but since we don't eat until weekend V I doubt it.  Really hope I can get a Boba Fett Stein on either Friday I'm there.  Sigh


----------



## TXMemaw

RedM94 said:


> @Cynister @TXMemaw
> 
> I hope you both had an awesome time at SWW and are still enjoying your time in the world!!!  When you catch your breath, I would very much appreciate hearing about your VIP experience and what you thought about it.
> 
> If you already posted about it, I apologize for missing it.
> 
> Thank you.



We had a wonderful trip!  Still trying to get caught up here in the real world since our trip ended up lasting an extra day due to our flight being cancelled because of the flooding in Houston on Monday evening. 

One thing that I will reiterate that has been mentioned on here many, many times is to HYDRATE!!! It was so hot and humid there this weekend.  I live in far west Texas in the desert, probably the only spot in the state not flooding this week, and we are just not used to the humidity.  Combined with the temperatures (and heat index), it was HOT and we were drinking lots and lots of water but I still managed to get dehydrated on Saturday.

The VIP Tour was great!  We were only there for the long, holiday weekend so this allowed us to see so much more at SWW than if we had tried to do it on our own.  It was a long day since we had to be there at 6:45 am but both my husband and I agree that this tour was worth the money.  We saw Darth Vadar before heading into the Mall to shop.  Then we had breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby (eggs, bacon, sausage, waffles, potatoes, sweet rolls) before heading out with our guide to the rides.  We rode Star Tours twice, Toy Story Midway Mania once, and Rockin' Roller Coaster once.  We didn't do the Tower of Terror since we had done Star Tours twice and our guide was afraid we would be cutting it too close to make it to the parade viewing area in time.  It was hot in the parade viewing area but they brought out umbrellas for us to share while we waited and we had all the water, soft drinks, Mickey bars, strawberry ice cream popsicles and popcorn that we wanted.  After the parade, we headed to lunch at Mama Melrose's.  Our lunch came out very quickly (since you preordered during breakfast) so we had about 45 minutes to ourselves before we had to head over for our first show.  We had front row seats for both the StarWars Rebels Show and the Stars of the Saga.  They did tell us that we would be seated in those same seats for the other two shows that day, Ewok Tale and Obi-Wan and Beyond, but we were so worn out from the heat and humidity that we went back to our resort for a nap and didn't attend those two shows.  We were back by 8 pm for the Dessert Party and they let us in right at 8:30.  It was not crowded at all and in fact, there were a few tables that remained empty all evening.  It was a great vantage point for watching the show before the fireworks.  The stage does block some of the view of the fireworks, but we had a table towards the back and I think that we saw most of them.  Compared to the massive crowds that were watching from other areas, we were very fortunate as we could move around instead of being in one huge mass.  Everyone was great and I don't think that you will be disappointed since the tour does allow you to do so much more than you would be able to do on your own in one day.  The tour guides go out of their way to make sure that everything is going well and they even have frozen towels for you when you are waiting for the parade and the shows to help cool you down. 

If you have any other questions, I would be happy to answer.  Everyone on this board has been so helpful and our SWW wouldn't not have been such a success without the amazing information that I found here!  Thanks to everyone here but especially @yulilin3 for starting this thread and keeping it so up to date.  I was going to try to come by to thank you personally on Saturday night before the fireworks but when we got out of Fantasmic, the crowds were insane (I know that you all had warned us of this but I didn't really understand the amount of people that would be crammed into that area until I was there myself) and there was no way to get to your spot at that point.


----------



## jennab113

Pygmypuff07 said:


> I actually just changed it so if you are not on your flight yet, there is still a chance! Hope you have a great flight.


 I don't know if it was yours specifically, but I was able to pick one up. Thanks!


----------



## Teamanderson

Gianfootography said:


> You should get the Red Millennium Falcon Shirt and join the Red Shirt Squadron!
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/the-red-shirt-squadron-invade-star-wars-celebration
> 
> http://heyevent.com/event/5t2gz67q64x76a/red-shirt-squadron


I almost bought this for my husband last week lol had no idea it was so popular but should have figured since everyone loves Target


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> starting to make my list of things I need to do for SWW III
> Deliver some goodies to DISers
> Sit down by the Luke/Leia meet and figure out if there's a schedule for R2D2 and C3PO
> Anything else you guys want me to check? I was thinking of maybe making a video of the items still available at Darth's Mall on Sunday so people coming weekends IV and V have something to look forward to, merchandise-wise?


You are amazing @yulilin3 you really are


----------



## sairell

yulilin3 said:


> starting to make my list of things I need to do for SWW III
> Deliver some goodies to DISers
> Sit down by the Luke/Leia meet and figure out if there's a schedule for R2D2 and C3PO
> Anything else you guys want me to check? I was thinking of maybe making a video of the items still available at Darth's Mall on Sunday so people coming weekends IV and V have something to look forward to, merchandise-wise?



Thank you for all you do, @yulilin3. I wish I could go back to Florida and do another SWW just so my DS5 could meet R2D2. We tried on two different days but couldn't get the timing right. -_-


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

My experiences recap:

We were at Weekend II, or the DISsers Strike Back.

We had 4 people in my party, myself, my BF and my BF's mom and sister.

Our plans:

Friday May 22:  24 hour party
Saturday May 23:  SWW in the afternoon and Mickey's H&V ADR at 8:35 pm
Sunday May 24:  SWW all day, Rebel Hangar ADR at 6:45 pm
Monday May 25:  no SW events
Tuesday May 26:  Sci Fi breakfast 8 am, Rebel Hanger 6:30 pm


We attended the 24 hour party on Friday, so our first SWW experience was Saturday afternoon after we finally woke up.  I'd done FP+ for TSMM, An Ewok's Tale and the Obi Wan show.

We missed our TSMM FP, but arrived at the park in time to get in line for An Ewok's Tale.  We walked up to the theater after people had already been let in and had to sit in the way back (not the bleachers, just the back of the actual stands).  I still felt it was a very good view.  I thought the screens were big enough to see and I could still see the stage very well.  We had seen the show last year (and I had been picked for Hermione) but it was still very enjoyable this year.  There were some new pictures and stories in the show and I really liked the digital background for the stage.

After that we got some drinks from the pop up bar that is very close to the stage area.  I got the green one and thought it was pretty good.  We waited at the TOT gates to see if Characterpalooza would happen and it did!  We were let in around 6:10 and there were only 2 characters, Tiana and Jasmine.  We still had a great time though!

We lined up early for the Obi Wan show and were only about 5 rows back.  We all really enjoyed the polls that were played to entertain people.  The audience really got into the questions at some points and would cheer or groan when the results changed.

Once again, the Obi Wan show was great!  JAT is such a personality.  I was unsure if I'd like the show as much a second time, but I really enjoyed it again.

After that we wandered around and enjoyed the atmosphere until it was time to check into our H&V reservation.  At that point I took Stephanie (my BF's sister) and we ran over to meet @yulilin3 and her daughter.  I had to get a pic with her great Sabine costume.  There was another DISser there too who I'm sorry to say I didn't catch the name of.  I was too busy rambling on with excitement.

We were let into the restaurant right on time.  We waited in a few minute line to get our picture with Mickey.  I actually liked getting a picture with the chipwoks better last year.  That way they got to play off each other (as opposed to meeting separately in the restaurant this year), and I thought it made for a cuter pic.

Food:  I thought the food here was excellent, but I also loved it last year.  I was just sad that I didn't have too much of an appetite so I only got 2 plates and a sampling of the cupcakes for dessert.

Characters:  They were all very good here.  We got some good interactions and Brian's mom missed a few while she was in the restroom but the character manager was sure to send them back over.

Atmosphere:  Eh...I mean, it still looks like H&V with some paper banners tossed around some poles.

Extras:  We had one of the latest reservations just like we had the year before.  We never felt rushed and I like having a late reservation, I feel like we get more character time.  Plus at the end of the night the characters line up together for pics.

Conclusion:  I enjoyed the meal but just didn't feel like I ate enough to justify the cost.  We may skip this next year in favor of one of the packages.  With that said, I still feel its worth it if you've never done it.

After we were done the fireworks were over so we casually walked over to the second Fantasmic showing and were able to walk right in and get great seats about 10 rows back.

I'll start on Sunday in my next post.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

animalkingdom15 said:


> That's why I bought two Star Wars t-shirts at a local store before coming here. I spent less than $20 on both and if they only get a little use after this trip oh well.


Sheesh! Is there no fun where you people live? Lol

Frankly I collect Disney shirts and they power my runs and workouts with happy mojo. I don't always wear them at the parks where there is plenty of Disney mojo. Before I moved, they became my motivation and my pixie dust. I wore them more outside of the parks...


----------



## joncx

Sorry if this is a question already answered or covered elsewhere, but wasn't able to locate.

Basically, I currently have a FastPass for the Stars of the Saga Celebrity Talk Show on Friday the 12th, but my fiancée was only able to get FastPasses recently and was not able to get one. First, do the people with FastPasses to these shows sit in a separate section than those on standby? If the same section, would it be "possible" to hold a seat for someone coming in later?

Secondly, would it even be impossible for someone to get into the theater without FastPass without having to wait for a long time?

Finally, are the FastPasses for these shows pretty much gone forever? Or is there any chance of more spots being released closer to the day?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sunday was our big SWW day.  We had FP+ for the Rebels show, SOTS and An Ewok's Tale (I'd made that one in case we slept in too late and missed it the day before).  

We started out the day by waking up a little before 5.  We were in the car and ready to go on time, but then we realized the car had a flat tire.

I jumped into action and went to the All Star Sports lobby to request a cab.  One was called and he had arrived in approx 5 minutes.  We made it to DHS around 5:45 and Stephanie and I hopped into Warwick's line while the other 2 got into Vanessa Marshall's line.  They were about 20th in line and we actually weren't too far back for Warwick.  

We were given our wristbands around6:30-6:45.  It was nice because CMs gave us a time warning of when they'd pass out the bands so we could be sure to be there.

We weren't given the actual FP until sometime around 7:20, which I thought was cutting it close as the park would open soon.  But the process went really fast.  Our Vanessa Marshall people were able to ask for a later time FP and were given it no problem.  

After we got our FP my BF and his mom decided to go back to the room and nap.  Stephanie and I were about 10 people back from our tapstyle.  The park opened and we were only 3 rows back from the opening stormtrooper show.  If you want pictures of the opening show, have your cameras ready when you see the stormtroopers start to come down the street, there are some cool action shots at the very start.

Stephanie and I were going to attempt the Chewie 5k today.  She is a much faster and more aggressive walker/runner than I am, so I told her to go have fun and I walked sedately along with everyone else, secure in my spot.

Sure enough, I finally caught up and she had got there first.  I got to talk to a DIS boards lurker who was second in line behind us (if your reading this post and say hi!).  We messed around and got some speeder bike pics before Chewie came out.  The photopass photographer will take your photo on the bike too if you ask.  Chewie came out about right on time!  And I was super excited to see Logray with him!  I really like that the ewoks start in the morning this year.  

After Chewie there are only so many options.  You can try to get some rides in, get in line for Vader or go shopping.  None of the other characters are out at that point.  Since we'd see Vader at breakfast we opted to get in line for Darth Maul, who came out at 9.  We sat and relaxed in the line until he came out a few minutes late.  We were about 10 groups back but it was so entertaining seeing people interact with Maul that we had a great time waiting.

I wish the characters would come out earlier.  After Maul, we decided to go shopping.  There was no wait at Xwing Collectibles.  I have to say...I was disappointed in the merchandise this year.  Last year I walked away with numerous pins, vinylmations, knick knacks and a Kessel Run Millenium Falcon print.  This year I only liked the passholder pin and some small Small World style post card prints.  

The other store had about a 10 minute wait.  We could only get the bantha aurasma pic to work while we waited.

Everything I liked in this store was too expensive (the Ezra lightsaber, which is half the price at Target and some of the Her Universe stuff).  I was also a little disappointed in the snack bar this year.  I was not in the mood for alcohol that early and I wish they'd had more food/snack options.

We were really hungry at this point and the parade was getting close to starting, so we headed to starbucks for breakfast and a drink to wake up.  This was a MISTAKE.  Starbucks was incredibly crowded and it took over half an hour to order and get our stuff.  When we were done the parade was starting soon.  We'd decided that with the insane crowds this year we were only going to catch the 501st part.  Disney needs to make this parade route longer.  After we fought our way off the main street we easily found a shady spot near the Indiana Jones stunt show.  We both really enjoyed the 501st costumes!

Next up I think we went over to get in line for the Clone wars characters.  We were told that we were too early and the line wasn't forming yet so we sat in a shady area and watched the line.  The CM turned away a few other groups trying to line up, then unfortunately he went on his break and I didn't notice so about 4 groups lined up and weren't sent away before I realized our CM was gone so we rushed up and got in line too.  Assajj Ventress was out first, which was good for us because we'd missed her last year.  We had a great interaction where she tried to twist off my poor stuffed taun taun's head (he is still traumatized).  After that we got back into line for Ahsoka who was due next.  The CMs will tell you that you can't let people ahead of you in line, but we found if you do it quietly back in the last corner it will work out.  We were able to then meet Ahsoka and Rex.

At this point Brian met back up with us and it was time for the Rebels show.  We got pretty good seats and enjoyed the polls again until the show started.  I really liked the opening sketch with the Rebels characters.  Then JAT and Vanessa Marshall came out.  It was a great show, but I thought it was really short.

Then Stephanie and I had a very narrow window to use our Warwick FP before SOTS.  We saw JAT rushing around inside the autograph center, probably on his way to SOTS.  We got our Warwick autographs and had a nice chat with him, then rushed off for the SOTS.  Brian had waited for us outside and said the CMs were pulling random people inside to get Silas Carson's autograph.

I think our seats for SOTS were pretty decent.  I enjoyed the pre show, but think that I liked last year's better.  

Ugh, I feel like this post is very long so I will finish Sunday in a bit.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Trying to upload some pics from our weekend!!! DS has been trying to convince us to go again this weekend (and the next two after that!!) wish we could.  

Is there a way to upload pics on a phone (either from my cell phone gallery or a website like shutterfly?) or do I need to use a laptop??


----------



## RedM94

Off topic. 

Has anyone seen a tomorrowland iPhone cover on property?

TIA


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Boo. I didn't know I missed a 5k. This SWW is daunting to figure out. I didn't see that in the map last week. Are there any more 5ks in the coming weeks?


----------



## slaveone

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Boo. I didn't know I missed a 5k. This SWW is daunting to figure out. I didn't see that in the map last week. Are there any more 5ks in the coming weeks?


The 5k is a joke. It is the Chewie run or the rush to Chewie at rope drop.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> You are amazing @yulilin3 you really are





sairell said:


> Thank you for all you do, @yulilin3. I wish I could go back to Florida and do another SWW just so my DS5 could meet R2D2. We tried on two different days but couldn't get the timing right. -_-


It's really my pleasure to help


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Trying to upload some pics from our weekend!!! DS has been trying to convince us to go again this weekend (and the next two after that!!) wish we could.
> 
> Is there a way to upload pics on a phone (either from my cell phone gallery or a website like shutterfly?) or do I need to use a laptop??


I used to use photobucket and then link the album from there. This year I'm just using facebook and getting the link to my album. From your phone is a tedious task cause you have to go one by one


----------



## Teamanderson

I will be canceling a GALACTIC BREAKFAST for June 5th at 10:30am for a party of 4. Please PM to coordinate. I know someone was looking for a Galactic on this day but I've searched the pages and can not locate them  I hope someone who has been crazy searching for a table will see this. I know how hard it is to find a spot for this meal.


----------



## southernfriedmom

Been searching for a Galactic Breakfast for 5/31 for weeks now. I found one for half our party at 9:10. If I'm able to find an ADR for 4 more people, do you think that time is doable with a FTF DPP that day?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

After the SOTS show we wanted to try to meet Anakin so we went back to the Jedi Council area.  We had just got in line when I checked the DISboards and saw that Boba Fett steins had been spotted at that little stand.  Stephanie went running off while I waited at the Council.  She said the line was pretty long and the one lone CM manning the stand looked overwhelmed.  They'd only got one box in but luckily Stephanie got 2.  She made it back to me with a few minutes to spare and luckily we ended up getting to meet Anakin!!  I wanted to meet him again this year because I thought I'd thought up a very clever line and I was going to ask him what his thoughts were on sand (since he has that awful line comparing Padme to sand in Attack of the Clones).  So I asked him what his thoughts were on sand, and I swear the CM gave a super quick smirk and thought it was funny, but then he got super serious very quickly and was like 'no, I don't like sand, I don't like it at all.'  I thought it was all very funny, then he asked us to give a secret message to Padme so we all played up the seriousness of it and I was like 3 people can keep a secret if two are dead, then got really nervous and was like don't get any ideas Annie (I think I am hilarious, obviously).  

Next up we got the Vader and Stormtrooper magic shots.  It was time to try for another characterpalooza, and this time it was at 6:10 again at the TOT gates and we saw a lot of characters, though no super rare ones.  On this trip we really wanted to try for Brian and my white whales, Robin Hood and Mushu.

Then we tried to stalk Chopper with a little help from a certain DISser, we waited for him when he left the PMC show, but sadly Chopper had a universe to save and he could not stop to get a picture with me 

I'm pretty sure we did some more stuff here but I forget.  Anyway, we checked into Rebel Hanger a few minutes early but were seated on time.

We were seated on one of the upper levels next to the ledge by the ramp.  I set Chopper out on the ledge as a character lure (don't anyone laugh at me, that worked more than once).  Anyway we put in our food order and were excitedly checking out the decorations and making our table Han Solo shoot at stuff when I looked up and saw Ezra and Sabine headed up the ramp towards us.  I lost my mind and started pointing at my stuffed Chopper and shouting 'look Sabine, its Chopper!'.  My insaneness worked though, they deigned to stop and speak with us.  I told them Chopper had found us a little while ago and he was upset that he'd saved all the crew of the Ghost and that he barely got a thanks, so he was running away.  Then I told them that I thought Chopper was just looking for attention and we all had a nice chat.  Then we asked for a picture and Stephanie fell in love with Ezra's eyes.  I think she developed quite the crush.  

We didn't see any more characters during the meal but we were pretty ecstatic since Ezra and Sabine are pretty rare.

Food:  Between the 4 of us, we ordered most of the menu items and all the alcoholic drinks.  Everything was delicious, there was not a bad item on that menu!  I was mostly disappointed with the food this trip (I threw away 2 different pasta dishes from the All Stars food court, and I love pasta) but this place was the exception.   

Atmosphere:  They did such a good job with this place!!  So many cool things to walk around and look at.  And I loved all the table center pieces.

Characters:  we only saw 2, but boy were we happy to see them!

Extras:  I liked that this place gives you the opportunity to maybe see characters but the food is much cheaper than a character buffet.  I spoke to a manager who came by and said that I hoped they'd keep it open all the time and she agreed and said she'd pass on my comments to her higher ups.  Our waiter loved it too, he said he normally worked at 50s Prime Time but he was really enjoying the Rebel Hangar.

Also a funny thing happened at dinner, we saw JAT's driver, who if you've seen the SOTS he showed a picture and the driver Disney gives him looks like JAT's twin.  So we called the look alike CM over and joked with him and asked for pictures.  We then tweeted the pics of us with him and said we'd met JAT with the hashtags #swwwekends, #SOTS and JAT.  JAT actually responded later that night and tagged the CM and said 'have you been posing as me again?!'  It was so funny and I love that JAT responds to fans' tweets.  What a good guy.  

After that there wasn't much time before fireworks so we popped into a Rebels recap show and took pics with the statues of Chopper, Ezra and Sabine.

Then we came out and sat near Gertie the dino for fireworks, watched the amazing show and were done for the night.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

RedM94 said:


> Off topic
> 
> Has anyone seen a tomorrowland iPhone cover on property?
> 
> TIA


No. Sadly I have seen NOTHING. I was desperate to get the give away pins and missed all of them. I have never seen anything to buy, no poster in Tomorrowland. Nothing. Its like marketing blanked. I did get a retro collectible original 1960s style Disneyland Tomorrowland ticket at the movie premiere, cool! But no nothing..I ask and look every time.

We looked again on Monday.  my DH ordered me a great pin that looks just like the movie online so I could wear it with my 1960s retro beehive outfit to the premiere last week. Now I wear it whenever I go to MK or HS. I'll be the chick at SWW sporting my sci fi brand. Btw I heard you can buy the shirts and pins at HotTopic. Thanks a lot Disney! Missed opportunity. Let's all go shop at the mall...?

I'll check again this week but nothing was there for the premiere memorial day weekend, they are late to the party...

I should say, I didn't look at the phone covers  specifically last week but we did ask a CM and he has had a lot of people looking for Tomorrowland stuff and had nothing, so I doubt it was there. But I'll look on Sat.


----------



## yulilin3

This is another one of those "don't kill the messenger"

I've been told by inside sources (you guys know I will not divulge them so you can take it as rumor until confirmed) that this will be the last year for Disney/SW characters to meet and greet. They might stay for the Jedi Mickey dinner next year but this will be the last year for Jedi Mickey, Minnie Organa, Stormtrooper Donald, Darth Goofy and Chipwoks to meet and greet guests outside the dinner.
Apparently Lucas doesn't want to cross breed the brands.
I guess at this point it's a wait and see until next year. I hope it's not true or they change their minds because it's a great way to use both brands but after the cancelling of Hyperspace Hoopla, the lack of Disney/Star Wars characters in the finale show it seems like the next step to take.


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> This is another one of those "don't kill the messenger"
> 
> I've been told by inside sources (you guys know I will not divulge them so you can take it as rumor until confirmed) that this will be the last year for Disney/SW characters to meet and greet. They might stay for the Jedi Mickey dinner next year but this will be the last year for Jedi Mickey, Minnie Organa, Stormtrooper Donald, Darth Goofy and Chipwoks to meet and greet guests outside the dinner.
> Apparently Lucas doesn't want to cross breed the brands.
> I guess at this point it's a wait and see until next year. I hope it's not true or they change their minds because it's a great way to use both brands but after the cancelling of Hyperspace Hoopla, the lack of Disney/Star Wars characters in the finale show it seems like the next step to take.


Not surprised after all goofy now has pants.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> This is another one of those "don't kill the messenger"
> 
> I've been told by inside sources (you guys know I will not divulge them so you can take it as rumor until confirmed) that this will be the last year for Disney/SW characters to meet and greet. They might stay for the Jedi Mickey dinner next year but this will be the last year for Jedi Mickey, Minnie Organa, Stormtrooper Donald, Darth Goofy and Chipwoks to meet and greet guests outside the dinner.
> Apparently Lucas doesn't want to cross breed the brands.
> I guess at this point it's a wait and see until next year. I hope it's not true or they change their minds because it's a great way to use both brands but after the cancelling of Hyperspace Hoopla, the lack of Disney/Star Wars characters in the finale show it seems like the next step to take.


:-(


----------



## DisneyLove2015




----------



## DisneyLove2015

Photo overload   Very glad we had pre-purchased memory maker.  Our camera never turned up.  
I absolutely loved how every single character really took the time to interact with not only our DS (check out his shirts- he picked the designs out himself) but out DD too.  I loved the interaction with Darth Maul.  He didn't break character per se but he definitely spent some time with her after I told him she's not afraid of him.  I love the one of Chewie playing with her.  
Also posted some from MK because I loved the princess interaction, too


----------



## cinder-ellah

DisneyLove2015 said:


>


OMG !  Great pics !


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Heaven forbid that Disney and Star Wars combine....? 

Well anyway he probably feels like it should be taken more seriously. Actually that's what I like about SW fans. I saw some pretty tongue in cheek shirts. (Class photos with most likely to be hairy, or a storm trooper floating in a tube in a backyard pool.) They love SW but they love fun too and can have a sense of humor. Mickey came before Skywalker...


----------



## yulilin3

joncx said:


> Sorry if this is a question already answered or covered elsewhere, but wasn't able to locate.
> 
> Basically, I currently have a FastPass for the Stars of the Saga Celebrity Talk Show on Friday the 12th, but my fiancée was only able to get FastPasses recently and was not able to get one. First, do the people with FastPasses to these shows sit in a separate section than those on standby? If the same section, would it be "possible" to hold a seat for someone coming in later?
> 
> Secondly, would it even be impossible for someone to get into the theater without FastPass without having to wait for a long time?
> 
> Finally, are the FastPasses for these shows pretty much gone forever? Or is there any chance of more spots being released closer to the day?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


People with fp do sit in a separate section, there are CM maning the areas. For SotS you could get in line 45 minutes before the show and he might get in. If you want to be sure, get in line an hour before the show.


----------



## crigg0873

I know there's no guarantee but are Ezra/Sabine showing up at certain times at Rebel Hangar? Seems a lot of people are meeting them after 5:30. My kids would love to meet them. Also are any characters doing Meets during the parade? thanks


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


>


these pics are amazing!! OMG the Cinderella and the baby one


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

@DisneyLove2015 I LOVE it when the itty bitty babies get those pics with the princesses in their skirts! I think of it every time someone says "I'll take her when she's older and can remember it." But I like those pics for me! SO cute.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

We absolutely loved everything we experienced over the three days of SWW.  We were able to meet all but Leia and r2D2.  We saw all but one roaming character (never saw Aurra Sing).   While the food wasn't fantastic (but I did love the pastries at Galactic Breakfast), all dining events were fun IMO.  Rebel Lounge happened to be RIGHT after we realized we lost our camera.  The wonderful cast member that was helping me went over there and let them know we would be late.  We were able to show up 45 minutes late and not be charged a no show and not lose our reservation.  It was worth it for DS to meet Ezra and Sabine.  
Every character meet was awesome, with some being more outstanding than others.  Ahsoka remembered us on Sunday from our Saturday meet and greet.  (more so I think she remembered my son and daughter).  She and Ventress were an amazing pair to meet together. 

DS did JTA all three days.  First two days he had Vader (he lined up in the line for the second Sith on Saturday but he was moved... FYI the lines were never about size/height/age.  The kids were able to pick which line they wanted to sit in when they were inside the ABC sound stage... only a handful were moved when they got outside on SAturday.  There were kids of all sizes on the stage and on the ground)  He was able to get Maul on Sunday.  I did ask the wonderful CM if it would be possible not to switch his line since he had his heart set on Maul, but it wasn't needed because the cast members at the stage did not switch any child from the lines.    

We also did FTF premium- which was worth it IMO with an infant and a 7 year old.  We probably drank 5-10 bottles of water while we were there, and took a few more with us.  Loved the shaded viewing area and the dessert fireworks viewing was fun, too.  We were able to take our stroller in because DD was almost asleep (and she's only 3 months old so the CM was nice).  She fell asleep 2 minutes after getting in there and she only woke up at the finale.  too many big booms at once for her).

Forgot to add- we did SOTS on Friday with FP+ and BTF rebels on Sunday with FP+.  We ended up skipping Ewok's tale and Obi Wan and Beyond (which DS wanted to see but didn't work with our dinner schedule).  Both shows were great!


----------



## yulilin3

crigg0873 said:


> I know there's no guarantee but are Ezra/Sabine showing up at certain times at Rebel Hangar? Seems a lot of people are meeting them after 5:30. My kids would love to meet them. Also are any characters doing Meets during the parade? thanks


yes. Sabine and Ezra come out around 5:45pm. To my understanding they come out again around 6:15pm and that's it?
Queen Amidala, Darth Maul and Darth Vader meet during the parade


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> these pics are amazing!! OMG the Cinderella and the baby one


Thank you!! I have ones of her with Aurora and Rapunzel too.  We missed seeing Snow White that day.


----------



## yulilin3

@DisneyLove2015 great report, thanks for sharing. Sorry you didn't find the camera in the end


----------



## julluvsdisney

@yulilin3 Question about Darth's mall.  we arrive mid day saturday and I wasnt going to go to DHS but now i'm thinking maybe we should head over there after our 1900 PF ADR at 430 just to do Darth's Mall shopping.  will the lines be busy around 6pm saturday?  do you think it will save me time not having to go on our SWW on sunday? 

I can't even tell you how excited I am!!

PS because of your recommendation I  ended up watching 5 out of the 6 star wars movies and I really enjoyed them!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> @DisneyLove2015 I LOVE it when the itty bitty babies get those pics with the princesses in their skirts! I think of it every time someone says "I'll take her when she's older and can remember it." But I like those pics for me! SO cute.


Thank you!! We had so much fun and the princesses were great with her!  Tinker Bell was probably the best- she played peek a boo with her.   I feel like the only time the whole "I will take her when she's old enough to remember" is valid is when it's a once in a lifetime trip.  Other than that, it's for my enjoyment, too.  We're going back for Thanksgiving (we go for our family reunion every Thanksgiving) and I can't wait to do these pics again!  So much fun to watch her grow like this!


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> This is another one of those "don't kill the messenger"
> 
> I've been told by inside sources (you guys know I will not divulge them so you can take it as rumor until confirmed) that this will be the last year for Disney/SW characters to meet and greet. They might stay for the Jedi Mickey dinner next year but this will be the last year for Jedi Mickey, Minnie Organa, Stormtrooper Donald, Darth Goofy and Chipwoks to meet and greet guests outside the dinner.
> Apparently Lucas doesn't want to cross breed the brands.
> I guess at this point it's a wait and see until next year. I hope it's not true or they change their minds because it's a great way to use both brands but after the cancelling of Hyperspace Hoopla, the lack of Disney/Star Wars characters in the finale show it seems like the next step to take.



Strokes chin...  Hmmmm...  It's not Lucas per se but whomever is heading up the Lucas branch now.

Mixing the brands is a good thing for marketing plus you unify the Disney brand altogether.  There's only one reason you don't mix the brands... When you plan on selling them...

In any event I'm glad I got the Bean Bunny Ewok when I did...


----------



## crigg0873

yulilin3 said:


> yes. Sabine and Ezra come out around 5:45pm. To my understanding they come out again around 6:15pm and that's it?
> Queen Amidala, Darth Maul and Darth Vader meet during the parade



I hope we have a shot we have a reservation around 7. thanks for the info.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

julluvsdisney said:


> @yulilin3 Question about Darth's mall.  we arrive mid day saturday and I wasnt going to go to DHS but now i'm thinking maybe we should head over there after our 1900 PF ADR at 430 just to do Darth's Mall shopping.  will the lines be busy around 6pm saturday?  do you think it will save me time not having to go on our SWW on sunday?
> 
> I can't even tell you how excited I am!!
> 
> PS because of your recommendation I was ended up watching 4 out of the 6 star wars movies and I really enjoyed them!


We went to DM around 5:00 this past Saturday and had to wait maybe 10 minutes, if that.  We didn't wait too long to check out, either.


----------



## Cluelyss

southernfriedmom said:


> Been searching for a Galactic Breakfast for 5/31 for weeks now. I found one for half our party at 9:10. If I'm able to find an ADR for 4 more people, do you think that time is doable with a FTF DPP that day?


We have the FtF DP and a 9:10 ADR that day as well. The premuim check in is closer to SciFi than deluxe premuim, but I think your area will be less crowded than ours, so you are probably better off  We also plan to check in early for breakfast (by 8:45) in hopes of getting seated earlier. I'm hoping we can be done in about an hour, but I don't want to rush breakfast. See ya there!!


----------



## Teamanderson

What time have the ropes dropped and troopers let everyone in? Around 7:50 or right at 8? Our galactic is at 8:05 and I know I can't make Chewie but I'm determined to at least get VtTM or JTA


----------



## DisneyLove2015

crigg0873 said:


> I hope we have a shot we have a reservation around 7. thanks for the info.


Our reservation on Saturday was originally at 6:30 and we got there around 7:05-7:10.  They walked around at about 7:15-7:20... but we were the only table they came over to meet in our section (I'm still wondering if it was pixie dust since I told the CM helping us with the camera the only reason we weren't cancelling after losing the camera was because DS wanted to see them).


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Teamanderson said:


> What time have the ropes dropped and troopers let everyone in? Around 7:50 or right at 8? Our galactic is at 8:05 and I know I can't make Chewie but I'm determined to at least get VtTM or JTA


Last weekend it was between 7:45-7:50.  We had an 8:05 res and DH was able to sign DS up for JTA and then met me at Sci Fi by 8:03.


----------



## Teamanderson

I know the nightly pre firework meets are on Saturdays at 50s on echo lake but what about Friday's or Sunday's? Anyone still meet there? Can you hear the music from there? Anyone post a photo of view?


----------



## Teamanderson

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Last weekend it was between 7:45-7:50.  We had an 8:05 res and DH was able to sign DS up for JTA and then met me at Sci Fi by 8:03.


Awesome! That's great news!!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Teamanderson said:


> Awesome! That's great news!!


Just make sure whoever is signing up your child is close to the front of the rope heading that way.   DH was always close to the front all three days so it never took him too long to sign up!!! On Friday we had JTA sign ups and meeting Chewie done by 8:15am


----------



## yulilin3

@OhioStateBuckeye I love your trip reports, you have a knack for writting


----------



## RedM94

TXMemaw said:


> We had a wonderful trip!  Still trying to get caught up here in the real world since our trip ended up lasting an extra day due to our flight being cancelled because of the flooding in Houston on Monday evening.
> 
> One thing that I will reiterate that has been mentioned on here many, many times is to HYDRATE!!! It was so hot and humid there this weekend.  I live in far west Texas in the desert, probably the only spot in the state not flooding this week, and we are just not used to the humidity.  Combined with the temperatures (and heat index), it was HOT and we were drinking lots and lots of water but I still managed to get dehydrated on Saturday.
> 
> The VIP Tour was great!  We were only there for the long, holiday weekend so this allowed us to see so much more at SWW than if we had tried to do it on our own.  It was a long day since we had to be there at 6:45 am but both my husband and I agree that this tour was worth the money.  We saw Darth Vadar before heading into the Mall to shop.  Then we had breakfast at the Hollywood Brown Derby (eggs, bacon, sausage, waffles, potatoes, sweet rolls) before heading out with our guide to the rides.  We rode Star Tours twice, Toy Story Midway Mania once, and Rockin' Roller Coaster once.  We didn't do the Tower of Terror since we had done Star Tours twice and our guide was afraid we would be cutting it too close to make it to the parade viewing area in time.  It was hot in the parade viewing area but they brought out umbrellas for us to share while we waited and we had all the water, soft drinks, Mickey bars, strawberry ice cream popsicles and popcorn that we wanted.  After the parade, we headed to lunch at Mama Melrose's.  Our lunch came out very quickly (since you preordered during breakfast) so we had about 45 minutes to ourselves before we had to head over for our first show.  We had front row seats for both the StarWars Rebels Show and the Stars of the Saga.  They did tell us that we would be seated in those same seats for the other two shows that day, Ewok Tale and Obi-Wan and Beyond, but we were so worn out from the heat and humidity that we went back to our resort for a nap and didn't attend those two shows.  We were back by 8 pm for the Dessert Party and they let us in right at 8:30.  It was not crowded at all and in fact, there were a few tables that remained empty all evening.  It was a great vantage point for watching the show before the fireworks.  The stage does block some of the view of the fireworks, but we had a table towards the back and I think that we saw most of them.  Compared to the massive crowds that were watching from other areas, we were very fortunate as we could move around instead of being in one huge mass.  Everyone was great and I don't think that you will be disappointed since the tour does allow you to do so much more than you would be able to do on your own in one day.  The tour guides go out of their way to make sure that everything is going well and they even have frozen towels for you when you are waiting for the parade and the shows to help cool you down.
> 
> If you have any other questions, I would be happy to answer.  Everyone on this board has been so helpful and our SWW wouldn't not have been such a success without the amazing information that I found here!  Thanks to everyone here but especially @yulilin3 for starting this thread and keeping it so up to date.  I was going to try to come by to thank you personally on Saturday night before the fireworks but when we got out of Fantasmic, the crowds were insane (I know that you all had warned us of this but I didn't really understand the amount of people that would be crammed into that area until I was there myself) and there was no way to get to your spot at that point.



@TXMemaw 

Thank you for the review.  Glad that you enjoyed it so much.  My son and I are very much looking forward to the tour on Saturday!!!


----------



## crigg0873

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Our reservation on Saturday was originally at 6:30 and we got there around 7:05-7:10.  They walked around at about 7:15-7:20... but we were the only table they came over to meet in our section (I'm still wondering if it was pixie dust since I told the CM helping us with the camera the only reason we weren't cancelling after losing the camera was because DS wanted to see them).



Thanks for the info, so there's hope lol. Great pics btw.


----------



## Seltzer76

Gianfootography said:


> You should get the Red Millennium Falcon Shirt and join the Red Shirt Squadron!
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/the-red-shirt-squadron-invade-star-wars-celebration
> 
> http://heyevent.com/event/5t2gz67q64x76a/red-shirt-squadron


Awesome!  I have that shirt (30 something yr old woman).  Me and my husband have observed it seems to most often be worn by 12- year old boys... And me.


----------



## yulilin3

julluvsdisney said:


> @yulilin3 Question about Darth's mall.  we arrive mid day saturday and I wasnt going to go to DHS but now i'm thinking maybe we should head over there after our 1900 PF ADR at 430 just to do Darth's Mall shopping.  will the lines be busy around 6pm saturday?  do you think it will save me time not having to go on our SWW on sunday?
> 
> I can't even tell you how excited I am!!
> 
> PS because of your recommendation I was ended up watching 4 out of the 6 star wars movies and I really enjoyed them!


It shouldn't be busy at all at that time. It would save time but not a huge amount of time, so it's up to you. And YAY!! on watching the movies


----------



## Teamanderson

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Just make sure whoever is signing up your child is close to the front of the rope heading that way.   DH was always close to the front all three days so it never took him too long to sign up!!! On Friday we had JTA sign ups and meeting Chewie done by 8:15am


Ok I'll tell DH and DS5 to get ahead of me and walk fast once ropes drop and not look back lol  and DS2 and myself will head to sci fi. I kinda wish our breakfast was a tad later so we could squeeze in Chewie but I'll just suck it up and stand in line later. Definitely want him with Ewoks!


----------



## soniam

RedM94 said:


> Off topic.
> 
> Has anyone seen a tomorrowland iPhone cover on property?
> 
> TIA



Disney Store.com has some customizable Tomorrowland (the movie) stuff, including phone cases. Here's a link to a some. I am assuming you are talking about the movie.

http://www.disneystore.com/disney/s...ne&productId=7d614a159d18ed0008e478ba4c6cf2a9


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> I know the nightly pre firework meets are on Saturdays at 50s on echo lake but what about Friday's or Sunday's? Anyone still meet there? Can you hear the music from there? Anyone post a photo of view?


we have a meet at ABC Commissary for lunch on Sunday but I usually don't stay for fireworks that day. You can hear the music just fine, you cannot see the pre show though. Here are our pictures


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> What time have the ropes dropped and troopers let everyone in? Around 7:50 or right at 8? Our galactic is at 8:05 and I know I can't make Chewie but I'm determined to at least get VtTM or JTA


the ropes drop around 7:50am


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> we have a meet at ABC Commissary for lunch on Sunday but I usually don't stay for fireworks that day. You can hear the music just fine, you cannot see the pre show though. Here are our pictures


Awesome pictures!! We will definetly head over there for fireworks! Do you exit the park to get to this location? We plan on doing fantastic afterwards.


----------



## Teamanderson

Off topic but are the little einsteins still at HS?


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Awesome pictures!! We will definetly head over there for fireworks! Do you exit the park to get to this location? We plan on doing fantastic afterwards.


no. It's on Echo Lake right across from 50s Prime Time. From there to Fantasmic! is about a 5 minute walk down Sunset Blvd. Really easy to get to


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Off topic but are the little einsteins still at HS?


no they're not


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> no they're not


Bummer. I guess Doc and Sophia took their place.


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> no. It's on Echo Lake right across from 50s Prime Time. From there to Fantasmic! is about a 5 minute walk down Sunset Blvd. Really easy to get to


Perfect!! Thank you!


----------



## luvallprincesses

Itinkso said:


> Do you only have an AP Voucher? If so, you need to stop by a Guest Relations window to fully activate your AP. You have to show your ID prior to full activation of your AP.
> 
> Check your MDE after your activation because you'll be able to customize a new MB.


Will the AP magic bands be linked to the APs automatically?  Since we already have 2 sets I was thinking about saving this set to gift to someone staying off site on a future stay so they don't have to buy any. Can they be left without names on them?


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> no. It's on Echo Lake right across from 50s Prime Time. From there to Fantasmic! is about a 5 minute walk down Sunset Blvd. Really easy to get to


Is it pretty crowded at Echo Lake or do most people try to squeeze in on Street? Do we need to be there early?


----------



## RedM94

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> No. Sadly I have seen NOTHING. I was desperate to get the give away pins and missed all of them. I have never seen anything to buy, no poster in Tomorrowland. Nothing. Its like marketing blanked. I did get a retro collectible original 1960s style Disneyland Tomorrowland ticket at the movie premiere, cool! But no nothing..I ask and look every time.
> View attachment 99613
> We looked again on Monday.  my DH ordered me a great pin that looks just like the movie online so I could wear it with my 1960s retro beehive outfit to the premiere last week. Now I wear it whenever I go to MK or HS. I'll be the chick at SWW sporting my sci fi brand. Btw I heard you can buy the shirts and pins at HotTopic. Thanks a lot Disney! Missed opportunity. Let's all go shop at the mall...?
> 
> I'll check again this week but nothing was there for the premiere memorial day weekend, they are late to the party...
> 
> I should say, I didn't look at the phone covers  specifically last week but we did ask a CM and he has had a lot of people looking for Tomorrowland stuff and had nothing, so I doubt it was there. But I'll look on Sat.



@TwinPrincessMermaids 

Thank you for your reply.  I looked all over MK tonight and did not see any.  @Schmoofy posted a picture of an iPhone case on Twitter several weeks ago.  I just tweeted him to see where he saw them.  Hope to see you this weekend.


----------



## slaveone

luvallprincesses said:


> Will the AP magic bands be linked to the APs automatically?  Since we already have 2 sets I was thinking about saving this set to gift to someone staying off site on a future stay so they don't have to buy any. Can they be left without names on them?


They are auto linked.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

luvallprincesses said:


> Will the AP magic bands be linked to the APs automatically?  Since we already have 2 sets I was thinking about saving this set to gift to someone staying off site on a future stay so they don't have to buy any. Can they be left without names on them?


I asked this recently (we have a friend with no magic bands and I wanted to let her have one from our next set) - you cannot (from what I was told here on the Dis and it makes sense) deactivate MB from your account and give them to someone else.  I don't have any personal experience but as I said I asked recently and those that replied seemed to know what they are talking about.


----------



## Itinkso

luvallprincesses said:


> Will the AP magic bands be linked to the APs automatically?  Since we already have 2 sets I was thinking about saving this set to gift to someone staying off site on a future stay so they don't have to buy any. Can they be left without names on them?


The AP MagicBands will be located in your MDE which means they are linked to your account and the specific AP holders in your account. You won't be able to gift them because the recipients will be linked to your AP.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Disaholic73 said:


> What the What????  I will call as I promised the kids they could put the Magical Express tags on their suitcase for Mickey to pick up and "magically" place in our rooms before we get to them since we will check-in at the Poly and head straight to MK on June 11.  I did receive the luggage tags that came with the booklet about our trip, just haven't seen the Magical Express tags.


My travel agent (my mom!) had to call this week as ours for weekend V had also not arrived. Hopefully they're on their way now, we fly 2 weeks from today.


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> This is another one of those "don't kill the messenger"
> 
> I've been told by inside sources (you guys know I will not divulge them so you can take it as rumor until confirmed) that this will be the last year for Disney/SW characters to meet and greet. They might stay for the Jedi Mickey dinner next year but this will be the last year for Jedi Mickey, Minnie Organa, Stormtrooper Donald, Darth Goofy and Chipwoks to meet and greet guests outside the dinner.
> Apparently Lucas doesn't want to cross breed the brands.
> I guess at this point it's a wait and see until next year. I hope it's not true or they change their minds because it's a great way to use both brands but after the cancelling of Hyperspace Hoopla, the lack of Disney/Star Wars characters in the finale show it seems like the next step to take.



@yulilin3 

Why is it that I think I smell something.  I know what it is, I smell a hard ticketed event.


----------



## slaveone

RedM94 said:


> @yulilin3
> 
> Why is it that I think I smell something.  I know what it is, I smell a hard ticketed event.


Honestly I was expecting a hard ticketed event this year.


----------



## RedM94

soniam said:


> Disney Store.com has some customizable Tomorrowland (the movie) stuff, including phone cases. Here's a link to a some. I am assuming you are talking about the movie.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/disney/store/DSIPageDisplayView?storeId=10051&catalogId=10002&langId=-1&N=36513+109&URL=http://www.zazzle.com/disneyiframe/iframe_characters?dp=252505187618583290&cg=196201022289609018&basePageZone=DisneyZazzlePageZone&productId=7d614a159d18ed0008e478ba4c6cf2a9



@soniam 

Thank you for the link.  I will bookmark it in case I can't find what I want this weekend.


----------



## Itinkso

RedM94 said:


> @yulilin3
> 
> Why is it that I think I smell something.  I know what it is, I smell a hard ticketed event.


When I read yulilin's post, my first thought was the integrity of the future Star Wars Land. The SW Land has to be specific to SW - not Disney SW brand but specifically SW, the original.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Itinkso said:


> When I read yulilin's post, my first thought was the integrity of the future Star Wars Land. The SW Land has to be specific to SW - not Disney SW brand but specifically SW, the original.


Naw. Plenty of Mickey character stuff at EP which is a separate theme. Integrity smegrity. Better tell the fans not to wear those funny shirts, oh wait they SELL them, you know the one where Vader is riding Dumbo.....?!!


----------



## Itinkso

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Naw. Plenty of Mickey character stuff at EP which is a separate theme. Integrity smegrity. Better tell the fans not to wear those funny shirts, oh wait they SELL them, you know the one where Vader is riding Dumbo.....?!!


I'm sure those shirts will no longer be for sale.

In DCA, Carsland is strictly "Cars." No Disney Fab 5 characters roaming at all in that area. Cross-branding is not happening there and is moving forward to DHS.


----------



## RedM94

Our shirts for tomorrow. Not real happy with how they turned out.  If you see us, say hello.


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think for Daniel you need to be there earlier than 5am. And he is really awesome to meet. A complete flirt  And he shares a birthday with my son June 6th



Hey, that's my birthday too!!


----------



## Teamanderson

I got my R2D2 shirt in the mail! I'll be there Weekend IV Friday and Sunday celebrating DH bday, if you want to say hi! Is everyone still wearing their buttons? Looking forward to meeting all of you helpful dis'ers who have helped me plan! I'll pick one up on my way into park.


----------



## RedM94

Itinkso said:


> When I read yulilin's post, my first thought was the integrity of the future Star Wars Land. The SW Land has to be specific to SW - not Disney SW brand but specifically SW, the original.



@Itinkso 

I could not agree more.   SWW has become such a cash cow for Disney it is difficult to see this happening.    You just never know however.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

crigg0873 said:


> I know there's no guarantee but are Ezra/Sabine showing up at certain times at Rebel Hangar? Seems a lot of people are meeting them after 5:30. My kids would love to meet them. Also are any characters doing Meets during the parade? thanks





yulilin3 said:


> yes. Sabine and Ezra come out around 5:45pm. To my understanding they come out again around 6:15pm and that's it?
> Queen Amidala, Darth Maul and Darth Vader meet during the parade



We saw them around 7 pm on Sunday at the rebel hangar.  Sounds like it's completely random


----------



## soniam

RedM94 said:


> @soniam
> 
> Thank you for the link.  I will bookmark it in case I can't find what I want this weekend.



If you go to the Personalization Shop under Products at Disneystore.com, you should be able to select what you want to customize and what characters/themes. I haven't ordered a phone case, but I have ordered shirts, hoodies, and mugs and have been pleased.


----------



## Koh1977

animalkingdom15 said:


> I actually didn't realize that I had chosen the Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine dinner with Fantasmic until after I chose it. The price difference is $6 and I will just skip the Fantasmic part since I have seen that more than once. I would rather do the dessert party and the fireworks show anyways. By eating dinner at 430 instead of later it frees me up to do other things during the normal dinner time, plus by the time 845 comes around I won't still be full from dinner.
> 
> This is my first SWW so I'm just excited that all my checking and checking over again for availability paid off and I'm able to try out the Galactic breakfast, the FTF and the Jedi Mickey's Dine at Hollywood all in the same day. The funny thing is if Magic Kingdom wasn't closing early on Sunday for some kind of event (that's all it said on the information I got at check in, I probably wouldn't have made any of these reservations as I would have done MK that day instead of HS.



Yeah, they close at 6 or 7pm.  Thinking of hitting up MK after some time at HS on our first day - THIS SATURDAY!!!!!  We will see how we feel.  They are actually open until 3 am with EMH.  CRAZY!!

I hear ya on the still being full from dinner.  We have a 7pm ADR at H&V that night and have the FtF PP.  We are skipping dessert so hopefully we can grab a few things at the party, but I mainly got the package for the viewing area.  Understand about the Fantasmic vs. no Fantasmic.  Just wanted to make sure you knew that!


----------



## Teamanderson

So no characters at RH at 8 right? Such a bummer.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Never mind just found it. You get a poster by showing your AP.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

And to finish up my little report...

Tuesday we had an 8 am Sci Fi breakfast.  This was an hour before the park opened and we ended up being about 10 minutes late.  We still got in right away so I guess it turned out all right.  When we got inside only Vader was there for a picture.  The hostess assured us that we could stop by after our meal to get another picture with Boba Fett.

We ordered our food and the characters immediately started to come by.  I had heard on the DISboards that the mini lightsabers had run out a few days before.  I thought maybe a jawa still had one for trade, so I pulled out my special Tomorrowland pin that was part of the Disney parks blog Tomorrowland 24 hour day prize.  I figured that would get me a lightsaber if anything would.  Both jawas were there and rumaged through their pouches with their flashlights and I could tell neither one had a mini lightsaber.  One offered me an angry Mickey pin to trade so I traded and told him that the Tomorrowland pin was only supposed to go to dreamers.  I hope some nice child got it.  

I reeeeeally enjoyed the Force Awakens trailer they played during the meal.  Can't watch it enough.

Food:  I thought the pastry plate was good, nothing great but not bad.  I enjoyed my fresh fruit cup, but neither Brian nor I liked our meals.  I guess it just went along with me disliking almost all the Disney food this trip.  I believe I had the Dune Sea, the puff pastry thing.  The eggs tasted like they'd been cooked the day before.

Atmosphere:  Can't be beat.  In my opinion the Sci Fi Drive In is the best themed restaurant I've ever been inside and I'm in love with it.  Add to that all the SW clips that are played and it is so amazing.  

Characters:  all the characters here are a lot of fun.  The stormtroopers walk around arresting people and causing trouble.  I had my stuffed panda sitting on the car and they walked up and picked it up by it's head and shook it then put it down and wiped their hands off like it was gross.  I asked Greedo if he'd shot first lately and he was not pleased with me.  The jawas are just such great fun too, they'll trade with you and try to steal any items you have sitting out.

When we left we asked about our make up picture and only had to wait maybe 2 minutes.  And we just ended up with a second vader picture since we'd taken one with him before hand.

This isn't SW related, but after breakfast we rode Star Tours (and got the death star/Slave one scene and thank goodness, I get that stupid naboo scene 80% of the time).  Then we got in line for Baymax and Hiro at 9:45.  Good thing too, by the time they came out the entire room was full of people waiting.  I think its definitely worth it to get there early.  Hiro was so funny and Baymax is the cutest thing ever!

Anyway, we went off and did other stuff, but we were back at DHS for Characterpalooza at 6:10, we didn't see our white whales but we saw Dopey who is quite rare.  We then checked in for our 6:30 pm Rebel Hangar and were seated right away in the lower section.

We ordered a lot of food again and for the second time it was all quite delicious.  Very quickly characters started to come around.  We figured out the pattern, at least for that night.  They would come out 2 by 2 and stay for 15 minutes, then leave and a different set would come for 15 minutes.  There were 3 rotations.  First we saw was jawas and Chewie.  Second was stormtroopers.  Third was Bith and Rodian pilot.  We got to meet them all except the Rodian.  You just have to be aggressive at the Rebel Hangar.  If they walk by your table and you don't show interest, they probably will not stop.  We started jumping up when they came by so we got pictures with most.  Just have your camera ready!


----------



## jthornton94

Hope this helps-just got the map.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Overall impressions of SWW:

-it was so much busier this year than the first weekend when we went last year.  We still got most of what we wanted to do done, but having a plan definitely helps

-it was also so much hotter this year.  Make sure to hydrate.  Also, make sure to eat.  The heat really took away my appetite and I found myself eating maybe one meal a day because I just had no appetite.  Not good.

-I wasn't too impressed with the merchandise this year.  I didn't spend nearly the money I thought I would.  Also, where is all the Chopper merchandise??

-I also didn't like how they did roaming characters.  From what I saw this year one would be out at a time (or 2 or 3 in the case of the troopers or tusken raiders, but always just one type).  Last year all the bounty hunters would be out at once so it was easier to meet them.  I.E. the Gamorrean Guard, Zam Wessel, Aura Sing, Tuskens would all be out at once.  This year everyone was competing for just one character so it was more difficult.  

-I liked the shows better in the B&TB theater.  I like that more people can see them, and I really enjoyed the digital screen and the polls that they did before the shows started.

-I really do find that I talk to more random people and make more friends at SWW than at regular Disney days


----------



## animalkingdom15

Koh1977 said:


> Yeah, they close at 6 or 7pm.  Thinking of hitting up MK after some time at HS on our first day - THIS SATURDAY!!!!!  We will see how we feel.  They are actually open until 3 am with EMH.  CRAZY!!
> 
> I hear ya on the still being full from dinner.  We have a 7pm ADR at H&V that night and have the FtF PP.  We are skipping dessert so hopefully we can grab a few things at the party, but I mainly got the package for the viewing area.  Understand about the Fantasmic vs. no Fantasmic.  Just wanted to make sure you knew that!




Thanks for the heads up. There is a regular one available, but is for 10 minutes after the dessert party starts. I'm just going to keep what I have and pay the extra $6 and be able to experience the Jedi Mickey meal, the dessert party and the fireworks. By the way it looks like we had the same thoughts about FTF package as I got it for the special viewing areas as well. 

With the Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast at Sci-Fi at 825, the Legends of the Force: _Star Wars _Celebrity Motorcade experience at 10:30, Lights, Motors, Action Extreme Stunt Show 12:50 PM - 1:10 PM FP, Star Tours – The Adventures Continue 2:10 PM - 3:10 PM FP, Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine at 4:30, the _Star Wars_-Themed Dessert Party at 8:45 PM and the Symphony in the Stars Fireworks at 9:45 PM, I will probably be all charactered out for a while after Sunday, but it will be worth it to finally take part in a SWW.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> @OhioStateBuckeye I love your trip reports, you have a knack for writting



Well that is a very nice thing to say   Thank you.  Hope you join in on the new one I'll be starting about this SWW sometime this weekend, I'll link to it here in case anyone wants to join in and share their experiences as I share mine!


----------



## animalkingdom15

From all the SWW reports it looks like I have a very fun and full day ahead of me on Sunday. Now to figure out how early I can get to HS via Disney resort bus from Polynesian. Thanks everyone for the tips and information about SWW, it really helped with my planning.


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

Teamanderson said:


> I will be canceling a GALACTIC BREAKFAST for June 5th at 10:30am for a party of 4. Please PM to coordinate. I know someone was looking for a Galactic on this day but I've searched the pages and can not locate them  I hope someone who has been crazy searching for a table will see this. I know how hard it is to find a spot for this meal.



 I had posted looking for that day but unfortunately for that specific day we would have had to have been there earlier; we have the DPP and will be lining up for the parade at 10:30  thank you for the kindness though!


----------



## chamonix

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> And to finish up my little report...
> 
> Tuesday we had an 8 am Sci Fi breakfast.  This was an hour before the park opened and we ended up being about 10 minutes late.  We still got in right away so I guess it turned out all right.  When we got inside only Vader was there for a picture.  The hostess assured us that we could stop by after our meal to get another picture with Boba Fett.
> 
> We ordered our food and the characters immediately started to come by.  I had heard on the DISboards that the mini lightsabers had run out a few days before.  I thought maybe a jawa still had one for trade, so I pulled out my special Tomorrowland pin that was part of the Disney parks blog Tomorrowland 24 hour day prize.  I figured that would get me a lightsaber if anything would.  Both jawas were there and rumaged through their pouches with their flashlights and I could tell neither one had a mini lightsaber.  One offered me an angry Mickey pin to trade so I traded and told him that the Tomorrowland pin was only supposed to go to dreamers.  I hope some nice child got it.
> 
> I reeeeeally enjoyed the Force Awakens trailer they played during the meal.  Can't watch it enough.
> 
> Food:  I thought the pastry plate was good, nothing great but not bad.  I enjoyed my fresh fruit cup, but neither Brian nor I liked our meals.  I guess it just went along with me disliking almost all the Disney food this trip.  I believe I had the Dune Sea, the puff pastry thing.  The eggs tasted like they'd been cooked the day before.
> 
> Atmosphere:  Can't be beat.  In my opinion the Sci Fi Drive In is the best themed restaurant I've ever been inside and I'm in love with it.  Add to that all the SW clips that are played and it is so amazing.
> 
> Characters:  all the characters here are a lot of fun.  The stormtroopers walk around arresting people and causing trouble.  I had my stuffed panda sitting on the car and they walked up and picked it up by it's head and shook it then put it down and wiped their hands off like it was gross.  I asked Greedo if he'd shot first lately and he was not pleased with me.  The jawas are just such great fun too, they'll trade with you and try to steal any items you have sitting out.
> 
> When we left we asked about our make up picture and only had to wait maybe 2 minutes.  And we just ended up with a second vader picture since we'd taken one with him before hand.
> 
> This isn't SW related, but after breakfast we rode Star Tours (and got the death star/Slave one scene and thank goodness, I get that stupid naboo scene 80% of the time).  Then we got in line for Baymax and Hiro at 9:45.  Good thing too, by the time they came out the entire room was full of people waiting.  I think its definitely worth it to get there early.  Hiro was so funny and Baymax is the cutest thing ever!
> 
> Anyway, we went off and did other stuff, but we were back at DHS for Characterpalooza at 6:10, we didn't see our white whales but we saw Dopey who is quite rare.  We then checked in for our 6:30 pm Rebel Hangar and were seated right away in the lower section.
> 
> We ordered a lot of food again and for the second time it was all quite delicious.  Very quickly characters started to come around.  We figured out the pattern, at least for that night.  They would come out 2 by 2 and stay for 15 minutes, then leave and a different set would come for 15 minutes.  There were 3 rotations.  First we saw was jawas and Chewie.  Second was stormtroopers.  Third was Bith and Rodian pilot.  We got to meet them all except the Rodian.  You just have to be aggressive at the Rebel Hangar.  If they walk by your table and you don't show interest, they probably will not stop.  We started jumping up when they came by so we got pictures with most.  Just have your camera ready!


Where was characterpalooza? I've heard it moved from the back area behind Tower of Terror to the Streets of NY?


----------



## chamonix

Teamanderson said:


> I got my R2D2 shirt in the mail! I'll be there Weekend IV Friday and Sunday celebrating DH bday, if you want to say hi! Is everyone still wearing their buttons? Looking forward to meeting all of you helpful dis'ers who have helped me plan! I'll pick one up on my way into park.View attachment 99652


I love that shirt!


----------



## Buddyex

just arrived Home today (Australia) from an Amazing 3 weeks of Disney fun, I was at the first Weekend of Star Wars Weekends and was waiting in line when they announced they'd sold out of the Boba Fett Steins on the first day they were available. Disappointed because they looked so cool, but not enough to pay EBAY prices for one I'd given up on the idea. Until I arrived at Disneyland last Tuesday and found they were being sold at Tomorrowland Terrace alo0ng with the Han popcorn bucket and a few other items that I thought were exclusive to SWW. So good news for anyone close to Anaheim, and I hope they've solved the supply issues since at SWW


----------



## Candleshoe

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Trying to upload some pics from our weekend!!! DS has been trying to convince us to go again this weekend (and the next two after that!!) wish we could.
> 
> Is there a way to upload pics on a phone (either from my cell phone gallery or a website like shutterfly?) or do I need to use a laptop??


Yep.  Click upload a file and find the picture on your phone.  Check out this thread.



DisneyLove2015 said:


> Thank you!! I have ones of her with Aurora and Rapunzel too.  We missed seeing Snow White that day.


 I adore the pictures!!



RedM94 said:


> Our shirts for tomorrow. Not real happy with how they turned out.  If you see us, say hello.


  Why aren't you happy?  They look great!  But I don't get the saying.  Please don't kick me off the thread!  What's it mean?


----------



## RedM94

Candleshoe said:


> Yep.  Click upload a file and find the picture on your phone.  Check out this thread.
> 
> I adore the pictures!!
> 
> Why aren't you happy?  They look great!  But I don't get the saying.  Please don't kick me off the thread!  What's it mean?



@Candleshoe 

Thank you.  The logo is difficult to see.  It is the physics equation for " force"


----------



## Cluelyss

Koh1977 said:


> Yeah, they close at 6 or 7pm.  Thinking of hitting up MK after some time at HS on our first day - THIS SATURDAY!!!!!  We will see how we feel.  They are actually open until 3 am with EMH.  CRAZY!!
> 
> I hear ya on the still being full from dinner.  We have a 7pm ADR at H&V that night and have the FtF PP.  We are skipping dessert so hopefully we can grab a few things at the party, but I mainly got the package for the viewing area.  Understand about the Fantasmic vs. no Fantasmic.  Just wanted to make sure you knew that!


We will be at MK Saturday too! 

En route to the airport right now


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> We will be at MK Saturday too!
> 
> En route to the airport right now


have a great flight. Hope to see you around


----------



## yulilin3

This is strange and hopefully we are worrying over nothing but is anyone here actual, real life friends with @ConnieB ? I sent her a pm but she hasn't answered. We haven't seen the twins at all and she hasn't posted here since Celebration. Just hope it's nothing bad. Kinda worried at this point


----------



## RedM94

Current at the tapstyles.  Filling up fast.


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> Current at the tapstyles.  Filling up fast.


Have an awesome day!! I'l actually be there this evening delivering glow cubes to a certain fp+ guru  If you wanna meet let me know. I'll probably get there round 6pm and stay until maybe 9pm


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> Have an awesome day!! I'l actually be there this evening delivering glow cubes to a certain fp+ guru  If you wanna meet let me know. I'll probably get there round 6pm and stay until maybe 9pm


@yulilin3 

Thank you, I am sure we will have a great time.  Will you be at your usual fireworks location tonight?  I owe you a drink.


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> @yulilin3
> 
> Thank you, I am sure we will have a great time.  Will you be at your usual fireworks location tonight?  I owe you a drink.


not really staying for fireworks. Most of the time I'll spend by the Luke and Leia line trying to get some sort of schedule for the droids. I'll pm you when I'm there. No drinks needed or allowed (since I'm driving back early) but would love to meet you


----------



## kpd6901

any bus reports from AS resorts and arrival time at DHS this morning?


----------



## DanielWhitney

So I just used the FP+ system this morning for the first time and trying to work out how it works.  What is the best method to coordinate from someone.  Be logged into the website and wait for them to cancel and then search for the fastpass+ right after they reply they have cancelled?  Can you refresh the selection screen where the attractions are or do you need to be before that screen?  Just want to make sure I know what I am doing before I try and start to get a Fastpass+ from someone.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Cluelyss said:


> We will be at MK Saturday too!
> 
> En route to the airport right now



Have a safe and good flight.


----------



## animalkingdom15

DanielWhitney said:


> So I just used the FP+ system this morning for the first time and trying to work out how it works.  What is the best method to coordinate from someone.  Be logged into the website and wait for them to cancel and then search for the fastpass+ right after they reply they have cancelled?  Can you refresh the selection screen where the attractions are or do you need to be before that screen?  Just want to make sure I know what I am doing before I try and start to get a Fastpass+ from someone.



I would say pretty much, but remember you might not be the only one looking so you would almost have to have the FP+ up and when they drop refresh the screen and grab it. I have tried this and I'm 1 for 4, but I say the 3 misses were probably due to others looking at the same thing and just grabing it faster.


----------



## animalkingdom15

RedM94 said:


> Current at the tapstyles.  Filling up fast.



I would have been joining you today, but switched everything over to Sunday due to my 430 pm Jedi Mickey's dinner reservation being for that day and not wanting to split it up, plus since then I was able to add by some good luck an 825 am Galactic Breakfast reservation as well. The nice thing is I actually got a refund back on my FTF package I had purchased for today so that was nice to see, plus it freed it up for someone else.


----------



## jennab113

If the AT AT shirts are here, they are not out in Darth's Mall yet. There are steins available.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> If the AT AT shirts are here, they are not out in Darth's Mall yet. There are steins available.


sheesh!!!!! come on Her Universe, that was the only thing I wanted from SWW this year. Thanks for checking


----------



## Arich01

All this talk about t-shirts.... Yesterday, I stopped in Kohls and in the boys clearance section they had 6 different SW designs! I got 3 shirts at $1.80 each and 1 for $3.40!!!!   $1.80 y'all!!!!!!


----------



## animalkingdom15

Well it's a good thing I changed everything over to Sunday for SWW because I'm suffering from a massive combo of sinus head ache and allergy issue this morning. Being on the ball when packing and knowing what works, I packed my meds for this so I should be good in time for a hotdog and fries at Casey's at MK and the following FP: Disney Festival of Fantasy Parade
2:45 PM - 3:05 PM, Wishes nighttime spectacular 9:35 PM - 9:55 PM and Main Street Electrical Parade 10:30 PM - 10:50 PM. In all the times I have been, I have never seen the Festival of Fantasy Parade or Main Street Electrical Parade. T


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> This is strange and hopefully we are worrying over nothing but is anyone here actual, real life friends with @ConnieB ? I sent her a pm but she hasn't answered. We haven't seen the twins at all and she hasn't posted here since Celebration. Just hope it's nothing bad. Kinda worried at this point



I was wondering too.  Sent her a pm right after sw celebration in Anaheim.  Knew she'd been looking for someone to get her the DL Starbucks mugs and my friend was there so I was offering to get her some.  Never got a response.

Hopefully just busy with life.


----------



## RedM94

Line for Boba mugs at Darths 30 people deep.  No waiting here for the same mug.


----------



## heyitsmejosh

Fyi anyone looking for a stein they have they at the little booth to the right at the entrance to the park most people don't seem to know they are there


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> Line for Boba mugs at Darths 30 people deep.  No waiting here for the same mug.





heyitsmejosh said:


> Fyi anyone looking for a stein they have they at the little booth to the right at the entrance to the park most people don't seem to know they are there


Good news for those looking the the steins!! If they have them everywhere then they have a full stock and will hopefully last for the next 3 weekends or else it would be more exclusive


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

chamonix said:


> Where was characterpalooza? I've heard it moved from the back area behind Tower of Terror to the Streets of NY?



During the sww seems almost guaranteed to be at tot gates.

On the weekdays it's more random.  We had scouts at the tot gates, streets of America and the Indy stunt area at 545.  If you walk fast you can make it to wherever it is.  Then again, we are a party of 4 adults and we love rare characters, otherwise it might not be worth trying to find.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Arich01 said:


> All this talk about t-shirts.... Yesterday, I stopped in Kohls and in the boys clearance section they had 6 different SW designs! I got 3 shirts at $1.80 each and 1 for $3.40!!!!   $1.80 y'all!!!!!!



See as I mentioned yesterday, I got my two for $7.20 each at target marked down from $15 each. All I cared about is that looked cool, light fabric since it's going to be 90 on Sunday and did I say cool. If you missed it, here is my Sunday t-shirt.


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> Good news for those looking the the steins!! If they have them everywhere then they have a full stock and will hopefully last for the next 3 weekends or else it would be more exclusive



I'm over at Poly and will be here until the 4th, if someone would be so kind as to pick me up a stein we can meet up tomorrow so I can get it I would really appreciate it. This way I wouldn't have to worry about it on Sunday. And did I say please.


----------



## animalkingdom15

heyitsmejosh said:


> Fyi anyone looking for a stein they have they at the little booth to the right at the entrance to the park most people don't seem to know they are there



If you are there now, would you mind picking me up one and we can set up a delivery and drop off time sometime tomorrow maybe


----------



## yulilin3

animalkingdom15 said:


> I'm over at Poly and will be here until the 4th, if someone would be so kind as to pick me up a stein we can meet up tomorrow so I can get it I would really appreciate it. This way I wouldn't have to worry about it on Sunday. And did I say please.


I really don't think you'll have a problem. Once they are in wide circulation it means they will have enough. This happened with the Stormtrooper Steins last year


----------



## Arich01

@animalkingdom15 ~ I saw your shirt! Love it! What a great deal!!! I figure, I'm going to surprise my son with these shirts on the trip and then I won't have to pay extra in the park for shirts  You know, more money for Boba Fett steins and light sabers!


----------



## HCinKC

julluvsdisney said:


> Ok what makes the most sense food wise when you consider crowds 2qs or 1ts and a 1qs meal? We were just gonna wing it since we will be lacking in the ddp credit area. But now I'm reading there is long waits and little available seating for qs locations. I don't want to spend a lot oop for food but I don't wanna have to be stressed out about long lines and no place to sit while eating! Any advice is appreciated! TIA!


We ate at Pizza Planet on Saturday maybe 12:30ish. It was definitely crowded, but I found a table with the kids while DH got in line to order. He waited probably half an hour. The line was continuously filling in behind him, but it probably stayed around a half hour wait. I was actually pretty surprised at how quickly they were moving it. We sat on the main floor, and they were getting tables cleaned off pretty quickly, too. All in all, it took us about an hour to eat. I didn't think that was too bad considering prime lunch time on a Saturday during a special event.


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> I really don't think you'll have a problem. Once they are in wide circulation it means they will have enough. This happened with the Stormtrooper Steins last year



Great and thanks. Since I have a 825 breakfast reservation, do you think there would be time to pick one up prior to getting breakfast.


----------



## yulilin3

animalkingdom15 said:


> Great and thanks. Since I have a 825 breakfast reservation, do you think there would be time to pick one up prior to getting breakfast.


Check in the stand to the right right after the tapstiles, that one opens with the park.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Arich01 said:


> @animalkingdom15 ~ I saw your shirt! Love it! What a great deal!!! I figure, I'm going to surprise my son with these shirts on the trip and then I won't have to pay extra in the park for shirts  You know, more money for Boba Fett steins and light sabers!



I want the Boba Fett stein so bad. I hope their still available Sunday, oh and a cool looking SW ball cap.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> We ate at Pizza Planet on Saturday maybe 12:30ish. It was definitely crowded, but I found a table with the kids while DH got in line to order. He waited probably half an hour. The line was continuously filling in behind him, but it probably stayed around a half hour wait. I was actually pretty surprised at how quickly they were moving it. We sat on the main floor, and they were getting tables cleaned off pretty quickly, too. All in all, it took us about an hour to eat. I didn't think that was too bad considering prime lunch time on a Saturday during a special event.


that's really fast for Pizza Planet. It's such a small space for everyone. I'm glad they were on their toes and ready to go. You will never see more managers actually doing the dirty work than during SWW. They come out in force and really help out


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> Check in the stand to the right right after the tapstiles, that one opens with the park.



Got it and thanks for where to go on my way to breakfast to get it.


----------



## RedM94

Waiting in line for as Sci-Fi and people are coming out with light sabers.


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> Waiting in line for as Sci-Fi and people are coming out with light sabers.


Maybe they had a few boxes stashed in the back and didn't see them?


----------



## mesaboy2

For Baymax watchers, line is 15 people deep with 1 hour still before his first set.


----------



## animalkingdom15

RedM94 said:


> Waiting in line for as Sci-Fi and people are coming out with light sabers.



Well that would be an added bonus.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Seeing all the fun everyone seems to be having is making me jealous, but I know my time will come. Until this sinus issue, allergy, migraine, whatever it is goes away today it will be resting in the room. I really didn't have anything I wanted to do at MK until 245 today anyways, so my plans aren't ruined by this yet.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

RedM94 said:


> Waiting in line for as Sci-Fi and people are coming out with light sabers.



They probably got more.  My waiter made it sound like they were getting more.  Darn it that was unlucky for me


----------



## HCinKC

msmama said:


> That's the one thing I really dislike about Disney.  They sell all these awesome clothes and you buy them and then get home and realize that there's really no appropriate place to wear a rhinestone snow white shirt!?!?!


I always think that when I put on my funny Woot! shirts. I love them, so I wear them anyway...after all I did buy them for ME! Usually no one gets it, sometimes asking what it is. Once in a while I meet a fellow nerd who is like "oh haha, Sauron's eye is looking for it's contact" or whatever. It makes it feel like a fun secret that no one else cares, but I know how awesome...no EPIC my shirt is. Haha!



hultrain said:


> Can you get a signed card from Vader and fett?


Be sure to ask while AT breakfast. We were unable to get one after the fact.



DisneyLove2015 said:


> Photo overload   Very glad we had pre-purchased memory maker.  Our camera never turned up.
> I absolutely loved how every single character really took the time to interact with not only our DS (check out his shirts- he picked the designs out himself) but out DD too.  I loved the interaction with Darth Maul.  He didn't break character per se but he definitely spent some time with her after I told him she's not afraid of him.  I love the one of Chewie playing with her.
> Also posted some from MK because I loved the princess interaction, too


Adorable! I am so sorry your camera never turned up, but I am glad it looks like you were still able to capture a lot of great memories!



Skywise said:


> Strokes chin...  Hmmmm...  It's not Lucas per se but whomever is heading up the Lucas branch now.
> 
> Mixing the brands is a good thing for marketing plus you unify the Disney brand altogether.  There's only one reason you don't mix the brands... When you plan on selling them...
> 
> In any event I'm glad I got the Bean Bunny Ewok when I did...


I don't think that at all. Lucas does still have a voice, and we all know how...specific that voice can be. I think they want to keep it separate because it is, really, an entirely different "world". I would feel confident in a guess that most SW fans do not care about Disney. In fact, when Disney bought the franchise, many SW fans were horrified at what might come. I think Disney is trying to protect their investment, also a wise business plan. I see nothing wrong with not mixing the two. To be fair, I also don't see anything wrong with having the core Disney guys dressed up for a special event. They do it in a respectful, not silly, manner. I also think it is a more comfortable m&g opportunity for some kids, but I suppose that is not the point of SWW. It is presumably for more invested fans. And maybe Disney thinks "true" SWWeekenders probably primarily care about "actual" characters. For us, we only did the dinner for ODS who loves anything SW. DH and I couldn't have cared less about Jedi Mickey. Fun, bet nothing we would ever wait for. Nothing against adults who love the Disney guys. We just don't.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

HCinKC said:


> I always think that when I put on my funny Woot! shirts. I love them, so I wear them anyway...after all I did buy them for ME! Usually no one gets it, sometimes asking what it is. Once in a while I meet a fellow nerd who is like "oh haha, Sauron's eye is looking for it's contact" or whatever. It makes it feel like a fun secret that no one else cares, but I know how awesome...no EPIC my shirt is. Haha!
> 
> 
> Be sure to ask while AT breakfast. We were unable to get one after the fact.
> 
> 
> Adorable! I am so sorry your camera never turned up, but I am glad it looks like you were still able to capture a lot of great memories!
> 
> 
> I don't think that at all. Lucas does still have a voice, and we all know how...specific that voice can be. I think they want to keep it separate because it is, really, an entirely different "world". I would feel confident in a guess that most SW fans do not care about Disney. In fact, when Disney bought the franchise, many SW fans were horrified at what might come. I think Disney is trying to protect their investment, also a wise business plan. I see nothing wrong with not mixing the two. To be fair, I also don't see anything wrong with having the core Disney guys dressed up for a special event. They do it in a respectful, not silly, manner. I also think it is a more comfortable m&g opportunity for some kids, but I suppose that is not the point of SWW. It is presumably for more invested fans. And maybe Disney thinks "true" SWWeekenders probably primarily care about "actual" characters. For us, we only did the dinner for ODS who loves anything SW. DH and I couldn't have cared less about Jedi Mickey. Fun, bet nothing we would ever wait for. Nothing against adults who love the Disney guys. We just don't.



As an invested fan, I disagree that sww are for more invested sw fans.  But I can't claim to have any idea what motivates this decision.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> as a matter of fact. Same questions for everyone who's still around and have been to SWW this year.
> Favorite and least favorite thing about SWW....I wanna know


The fireworks were amazing! Definitely my favorite nighttime show I've seen at any of the Disneys. I also really liked RH. Being unsure of what to expect weekend 1, it was great!

I was a bit disappointed by unique Mall merch. I didn't see anything that I wanted for myself. I liked some of the HU stuff, but I can get that on her website. Plus, I noticed a lot of the merch was located in other stores around HS. However, my true least favorite part was...leaving! I envy locals who can go at a more leisurely pace. I tried to take in all of ODS's reactions, but it gets so hard when trying to get the pictures, keep moving to get it all in, and we went all three days! It would be great to have it spread out, even over two weekends would help. Yet another reason I'm thinking of a trip for just the two of us in 2017. Lots of time to think...


----------



## HCinKC

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> As an invested fan, I disagree that sww are for more invested sw fans.  But I can't claim to have any idea what motivates this decision.


Oh yeah, I know other people like it, and some who maybe don't still go because someone in their family does (and I'm sure they enjoy themselves!). I think what I mean is that Disney hopes to draw in people (fans of SW) who might make different (possibly cheaper) plans or who may not otherwise even visit WDW. We sure overheard plenty of people who didn't even know it was happening until they were in the middle of it. We (and obviously most of the folks on this thread) planned a trip specifically for it. If we weren't fans, if ODS especially was not such a huge fan, we would never have gone. We would have chosen a cooler, less crowded time of year. So, we would still go to WDW, but they definitely got more money out of us because of this event.


----------



## Skywise

Oh yeah... it's Friday...  Memorial Day is throwing me off...

T minus 1 week.
(Technically T minus 6 days as I'm going to that place that shall not be named first.  )


----------



## Felipe4

Teamanderson said:


> I got my R2D2 shirt in the mail! I'll be there Weekend IV Friday and Sunday celebrating DH bday, if you want to say hi! Is everyone still wearing their buttons? Looking forward to meeting all of you helpful dis'ers who have helped me plan! I'll pick one up on my way into park.View attachment 99652



I *almost* got that shirt! But then I realized I needed to Disneybound as more princesses, so I'm doing Jasmine with a blue Star Wars/Tangled shirt.


----------



## williamscm3

Teamanderson said:


> So is the day before your trip when cancelations will pop up the most? I'll keep an eye on my phone then! Maybe I can catch one or two on Thursday 6/4 for weekend IV.


I set up DiningBuddy alerts to find our breakfast on May 22 and never turned them off once we booked. My phone seriously went off at least 4 times from 8:00 to midnight the day before! This may not happen every time obviously but check often if you can the day before if your looking for any reservations!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Ok so far my favorite has been the Galactic Breakfast again for a second year in a row.
And my least favorite....No Hoopla the fireworks are awesome I just don't see why they can't have both


----------



## Arich01

animalkingdom15 said:


> I want the Boba Fett stein so bad. I hope their still available Sunday, oh and a cool looking SW ball cap.



I too am hoping to snag a SW hat! If for whatever reason you don't get that elusive stein, I'd be happy to grab one next weekend (if they have them) and ship it to you after we get back home.


----------



## mesaboy2

mesaboy2 said:


> For Baymax watchers, line is 15 people deep with 1 hour still before his first set.



Probably 40 deep now at 10:00a.


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> This is strange and hopefully we are worrying over nothing but is anyone here actual, real life friends with @ConnieB ? I sent her a pm but she hasn't answered. We haven't seen the twins at all and she hasn't posted here since Celebration. Just hope it's nothing bad. Kinda worried at this point



I have been wondering as well. She seemed to disappear after celebration but was super active prior for as long as I can remember!



Arich01 said:


> All this talk about t-shirts.... Yesterday, I stopped in Kohls and in the boys clearance section they had 6 different SW designs! I got 3 shirts at $1.80 each and 1 for $3.40!!!!   $1.80 y'all!!!!!!



And now I feel the need to go to Kohls! (Even though we are all packed and ready to go in 3 days!)



animalkingdom15 said:


> Well it's a good thing I changed everything over to Sunday for SWW because I'm suffering from a massive combo of sinus head ache and allergy issue this morning. Being on the ball when packing and knowing what works, I packed my meds for this so I should be good in time for a hotdog and fries at Casey's at MK and the following FP: Disney Festival of Fantasy Parade
> 2:45 PM - 3:05 PM, Wishes nighttime spectacular 9:35 PM - 9:55 PM and Main Street Electrical Parade 10:30 PM - 10:50 PM. In all the times I have been, I have never seen the Festival of Fantasy Parade or Main Street Electrical Parade. T



Hope you feel better soon! The Featival of Fantasy parade is great IMO. Just saw it for he first time in Feb on my princess half girls trip as we are not ally at the resort for midday break during the 3oclock parade, but it's totally worth checking out!



HCinKC said:


> We ate at Pizza Planet on Saturday maybe 12:30ish. It was definitely crowded, but I found a table with the kids while DH got in line to order. He waited probably half an hour. The line was continuously filling in behind him, but it probably stayed around a half hour wait. I was actually pretty surprised at how quickly they were moving it. We sat on the main floor, and they were getting tables cleaned off pretty quickly, too. All in all, it took us about an hour to eat. I didn't think that was too bad considering prime lunch time on a Saturday during a special event.



That's awesome! And encouraging because my boys always want to eat at Pizza Planet.



RedM94 said:


> Waiting in line for as Sci-Fi and people are coming out with light sabers.



This is encouraging. Fingers crossed there will be ligntsabers next weekend!


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> As an invested fan, I disagree that sww are for more invested sw fans.  But I can't claim to have any idea what motivates this decision.


Any guess is good at this point. No clue why



HCinKC said:


> The fireworks were amazing! Definitely my favorite nighttime show I've seen at any of the Disneys. I also really liked RH. Being unsure of what to expect weekend 1, it was great!
> 
> I was a bit disappointed by unique Mall merch. I didn't see anything that I wanted for myself. I liked some of the HU stuff, but I can get that on her website. Plus, I noticed a lot of the merch was located in other stores around HS. However, my true least favorite part was...leaving! I envy locals who can go at a more leisurely pace. I tried to take in all of ODS's reactions, but it gets so hard when trying to get the pictures, keep moving to get it all in, and we went all three days! It would be great to have it spread out, even over two weekends would help. Yet another reason I'm thinking of a trip for just the two of us in 2017. Lots of time to think...


I was dissapointed in the merchandise as well. Just seemed very generic



MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Ok so far my favorite has been the Galactic Breakfast again for a second year in a row.
> And my least favorite....No Hoopla the fireworks are awesome I just don't see why they can't have both


I miss Hoopla as well.


----------



## Skywise

williamscm3 said:


> I set up DiningBuddy alerts to find our breakfast on May 22 and never turned them off once we booked. My phone seriously went off at least 4 times from 8:00 to midnight the day before! This may not happen every time obviously but check often if you can the day before if your looking for any reservations!



I'm using ******** but not for the galactic breakfast (already got that).  I'm surprised though because I went for Christmas week this last year and I was getting all sorts of hits for Ohana and BoG and a couple of other places weeks and days before.  But I haven't gotten one bleep for Ohana or Beaches and Cream now for almost 2 months solid!  (I've been checking manually too).  Either people are more set in their schedules or my weekend is just going to be a mess...  But it's gonna thunderstorm the whole trip so.. I've got that going for me...  

Edit --  Oh you can name YOUR place but my place gets blocked... fine!


----------



## yulilin3

Oh, hey look a DPB post about SWW, they haven't forgotten about us
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ake-you-as-close-to-the-force-as-you-can-get/


----------



## williamscm3

My favorites this year were the character interactions and the dessert party!My son had the BEST time meeting all his favorite characters!





My least favorite thing was the rotating lines. I know that's kind of inevitable but it sucks when your so close to meeting who you want to and they leave. Some CM's were super nice about it and tried to accommodate people, but one particular Luke/Leia CM was just downright rude! I also wish that Vader and Boba Fett signed at breakfast. We saw Boba Fett again on our last day and got his autograph but never had the time to stand in Darth Vaders line for him to sign. With how much the breakfast costs it would be nice if it was included.


----------



## jennab113

This morning I was successful meeting Vader first thing and then Padme, then riding Star Tours stand by. I've tried to get in line for Maul twice, but the line is always closed and the guy running it is rude. So I'm giving up on him. I mostly was just trying to get the AP poster signed for my BFF's boys.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> This is another one of those "don't kill the messenger"
> 
> I've been told by inside sources (you guys know I will not divulge them so you can take it as rumor until confirmed) that this will be the last year for Disney/SW characters to meet and greet. They might stay for the Jedi Mickey dinner next year but this will be the last year for Jedi Mickey, Minnie Organa, Stormtrooper Donald, Darth Goofy and Chipwoks to meet and greet guests outside the dinner.
> Apparently Lucas doesn't want to cross breed the brands.
> I guess at this point it's a wait and see until next year. I hope it's not true or they change their minds because it's a great way to use both brands but after the cancelling of Hyperspace Hoopla, the lack of Disney/Star Wars characters in the finale show it seems like the next step to take.





HCinKC said:


> I don't think that at all. Lucas does still have a voice, and we all know how...specific that voice can be. I think they want to keep it separate because it is, really, an entirely different "world". I would feel confident in a guess that most SW fans do not care about Disney. In fact, when Disney bought the franchise, many SW fans were horrified at what might come. I think Disney is trying to protect their investment, also a wise business plan. I see nothing wrong with not mixing the two. To be fair, I also don't see anything wrong with having the core Disney guys dressed up for a special event. They do it in a respectful, not silly, manner. I also think it is a more comfortable m&g opportunity for some kids, but I suppose that is not the point of SWW. It is presumably for more invested fans. And maybe Disney thinks "true" SWWeekenders probably primarily care about "actual" characters. For us, we only did the dinner for ODS who loves anything SW. DH and I couldn't have cared less about Jedi Mickey. Fun, bet nothing we would ever wait for. Nothing against adults who love the Disney guys. We just don't.



I agree -- if they make this call, it's because they think it's the best way to safeguard the SW brand -- and it wouldn't hurt the Disney brand at all.  They'd be insane to sell the franchise; don't think that would be the impetus.  While I do think some attend SWW SPECIFICALLY to "meet" Darth Vader or Boba Fett, I doubt many people SPECIFICALLY attend just to meet Jedi Mickey.  We did the dinner because it was new to us and the kids thought they were cute.  As cute as the SW/Disney characters are, if they weren't there, it would not affect our decision to go back to SWW in the least.  Now if they took the "real" SW characters away, forget it.  That said, I wonder how many die-hard SW fans are in some way put off by the mixed characters?  I'd assume that if they do this, they have some market research to back it up.

If you think you can better protect one brand (SW) while not hurting the other brand in the process (Disney), seems like a reasonable thing to do, from a business perspective. I'm just not sure it "hurts" the SW brand to have mixed characters for 5 wks out of the year...


----------



## williamscm3

mesaboy2 said:


> Probably 40 deep now at 10:00a.


Thank God we just so happened to visit last November the week Big Hero 6 came out! Their line was still long but nothing like it is now


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mesaboy2 said:


> Probably 40 deep now at 10:00a.



Sounds like it's best to meet them on a weekday if you can.

We did last Tuesday and were second in line at 945 on a day so busy that tot had a 40 minute wait at 930.

Maybe people know they are leaving soon.


----------



## Felipe4

lovingeire said:


> And now I feel the need to go to Kohls! (Even though we are all packed and ready to go in 3 days!)



I'm pretty much packed and I have 13 days until my flight. I had a pile of outfits set aside and just decided, screw it, I'm taking out a suitcase and putting them in!


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> This morning I was successful meeting Vader first thing and then Padme, then riding Star Tours stand by. I've tried to get in line for Maul twice, but the line is always closed and the guy running it is rude. So I'm giving up on him. I mostly was just trying to get the AP poster signed for my BFF's boys.


what do you mean "Maul line closed" in the evening you mean. From the MDE schedule it seems Maul is meeting all day


----------



## HCinKC

williamscm3 said:


> My least favorite thing was the rotating lines. I know that's kind of inevitable but it sucks when your so close to meeting who you want to and they leave. Some CM's were super nice about it and tried to accommodate people, but one particular Luke/Leia CM was just downright rude! I also wish that Vader and Boba Fett signed at breakfast. We saw Boba Fett again on our last day and got his autograph but never had the time to stand in Darth Vaders line for him to sign. With how much the breakfast costs it would be nice if it was included.


I agree. That is tough for kids especially! Some CMs didn't care if you were letting people in front of you, as long as the line kept moving without hold ups. I noticed a few were quite strict about it. If you are next, you are next, period. I also agree about the breakfast. I don't know why they don't just hand out a card at the front like they do at dinner. I know I've mentioned it a zillion times, but since DH didn't know to ask, ODS missed out on Vader's signature. They seem to have the cards, so I don't know why they don't just give them at the front.


----------



## msmama

I like the Disney SW characters and would be disappointed if they took them away completely, but I'm totally ok with having to pay for dinner to meet them.  I was happy they were the first "SW" characters we saw because sometimes my son can be iffy with new characters.  So to have some old favorites dressed as something new worked well for us.  I feel like it's a nice way to keep it more "kid friendly" for the little ones who maybe haven't seen SW's yet (but who have SW loving parents or older siblings).  Meeting Darth Goofy is VERY different from meeting Darth Vader!!

During the VIP tour I opted out of Star Tours and stood in a nice air conditioned spot outside of Tattoine Traders while the rest of the group rode.  It was very obvious that about 95% of the people were there for SWW (were dressed in their SW gear).  About another 2-3% you could tell that they knew it was SWW, but they didn't care about the SW's stuff.  That last few percent though just looked totally confused - like who in the heck are these crazy people?!?!  Granted Star Tours probably isn't the best place to get a truly random sense of the parks, but...

Also, while waiting near the theatre for SW shows, I saw maybe 4 people (over 2 days) come up and ask CM's when the next Beauty and the Beast show was going to be.


----------



## wdwalice

I'm having a great time reading about everyone's SWW experiences.  I didn't realize how much I would enjoy SWW and have now decided that we must go again next year. Not sure how but I will make it happen!!


----------



## Arich01

yulilin3 said:


> Oh, hey look a DPB post about SWW, they haven't forgotten about us
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ake-you-as-close-to-the-force-as-you-can-get/



I really like the comment you posted on that article


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> I like the Disney SW characters and would be disappointed if they took them away completely, but I'm totally ok with having to pay for dinner to meet them.  I was happy they were the first "SW" characters we saw because sometimes my son can be iffy with new characters.  So to have some old favorites dressed as something new worked well for us.  I feel like it's a nice way to keep it more "kid friendly" for the little ones who maybe haven't seen SW's yet (but who have SW loving parents or older siblings).  Meeting Darth Goofy is VERY different from meeting Darth Vader!!
> 
> During the VIP tour I opted out of Star Tours and stood in a nice air conditioned spot outside of Tattoine Traders while the rest of the group rode.  It was very obvious that about 95% of the people were there for SWW (were dressed in their SW gear).  About another 2-3% you could tell that they knew it was SWW, but they didn't care about the SW's stuff.  That last few percent though just looked totally confused - like who in the heck are these crazy people?!?!  Granted Star Tours probably isn't the best place to get a truly random sense of the parks, but...
> 
> Also, while waiting near the theatre for SW shows, I saw maybe 4 people (over 2 days) come up and ask CM's when the next Beauty and the Beast show was going to be.


We were behind the stage last Sunday waiting to get pics as the characters and celebrities came off stage and there was a pair of ladies each with stroller and 4 kids. They were waiting for the parade and were so happy that they got a spot that wasn't crowded at 11am :/
I told them that from there they really couldn't see much of the parade but would be able to see he characters getting off stage. They said, oh no, this is a great spot for parade...Parade came and went and you really couldn't see it that well, they just stared at me and asked: So why are you here? I told them that I was getting pics of them coming off stage. They started planning (at that moment of the day) the rest of their day and said, "from here we'll go to B&B to see Belle" she was talking to her little one...I couldn't stop myself and told them that B&B was only being performed in the morning. They gave me a stare of pure disgust and left
It's amazing to me, that in this day and age, when you spend so much money coming to Disney, people still feel that they can go in and not have to even look at a schedule...these are the same people that later will say that they had a horrible trip and everything went wrong


----------



## yulilin3

mashup cosplay on point
https://instagram.com/p/3ROpiBgisY/


----------



## mesaboy2

Last Baymax update from me, line is easily 90 minutes, likely more, at 10:30a when he first shows up.


----------



## Skywise

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I agree -- if they make this call, it's because they think it's the best way to safeguard the SW brand -- and it wouldn't hurt the Disney brand at all.  They'd be insane to sell the franchise; don't think that would be the impetus.  While I do think some attend SWW SPECIFICALLY to "meet" Darth Vader or Boba Fett, I doubt many people SPECIFICALLY attend just to meet Jedi Mickey.  We did the dinner because it was new to us and the kids thought they were cute.  As cute as the SW/Disney characters are, if they weren't there, it would not affect our decision to go back to SWW in the least.  Now if they took the "real" SW characters away, forget it.  That said, I wonder how many die-hard SW fans are in some way put off by the mixed characters?  I'd assume that if they do this, they have some market research to back it up.
> 
> If you think you can better protect one brand (SW) while not hurting the other brand in the process (Disney), seems like a reasonable thing to do, from a business perspective. I'm just not sure it "hurts" the SW brand to have mixed characters for 5 wks out of the year...



Mixing the brands in merchandise and especially in generally released media would have an impact on the brand.  But in the park shouldn't be an issue.  Possibly Disney is concerned about mixing the family/child friendly innocence of Mickey with the more adult Star Wars too (Back in the 80s there was a big brouhaha about Touchstone making adult type fare as it was a Disney company and Disney had to go to great pains to point out these were completely separate entities).  But I can't see why Mickey and the gang can't... cosplay....

I really, REALLY don't think they'll stop using Jedi Mickey!!

(Although I stand by my original assertion - Ultimately I think this is purely a business decision to keep the legal entities separate in case they ever get sold.  I worked for a relatively small company (a little over 100 people) that was 4 different legal corporations under an umbrella corp and there were strict rules about what I could and could not share with the guy in the cube across from me who, just the week previous, was in my "company" when he got sliced out.  We were STILL working on the same project but his part was now a product being delivered to my "company" under "contract".  His paycheck even came from a different bank account!  No, I don't think Disney would sell the Star Wars franchise but never say never...)


----------



## Skywise

Ok, one last Darth Mall question - I'm looking at the guide map on wdwmagic - The shop visiting order is Prop shop, Watto's Grotto then X-Wing Collectibles, right?


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> We were behind the stage last Sunday waiting to get pics as the characters and celebrities came off stage and there was a pair of ladies each with stroller and 4 kids. They were waiting for the parade and were so happy that they got a spot that wasn't crowded at 11am :/
> I told them that from there they really couldn't see much of the parade but would be able to see he characters getting off stage. They said, oh no, this is a great spot for parade...Parade came and went and you really couldn't see it that well, they just stared at me and asked: So why are you here? I told them that I was getting pics of them coming off stage. They started planning (at that moment of the day) the rest of their day and said, "from here we'll go to B&B to see Belle" she was talking to her little one...I couldn't stop myself and told them that B&B was only being performed in the morning. They gave me a stare of pure disgust and left
> It's amazing to me, that in this day and age, when you spend so much money coming to Disney, people still feel that they can go in and not have to even look at a schedule...these are the same people that later will say that they had a horrible trip and everything went wrong


I have had people at AK complaining because there was no parade.


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> what do you mean "Maul line closed" in the evening you mean. From the MDE schedule it seems Maul is meeting all day


They wouldn't let anyone else join the line. I went by at 9:15 and it was shut off. I asked and the guy said Maul would be taking a break but would be back at 10:20. I came back again at 9:55 and new people were in line but it was shut again.  I asked how long his set was and gestured and said "all of these people." I asked when would be a good time to get in line and he said he didn't know.


----------



## slaveone

Skywise said:


> Ok, one last Darth Mall question - I'm looking at the guide map on wdwmagic - The shop visiting order is Prop shop, Watto's Grotto then X-Wing Collectibles, right?


I recommend going with x wing first then wattos. Exit from wattos ends near prop shop.


----------



## momofallsons

MagicBands arrived!!!!  Question for those of you with small children... they say 'peel here to make smaller' on the inside... are you actually supposed to detach the whole outer gray section??


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Ok, one last Darth Mall question - I'm looking at the guide map on wdwmagic - The shop visiting order is Prop shop, Watto's Grotto then X-Wing Collectibles, right?


I agree with slaveone


slaveone said:


> I have had people at AK complaining because there was no parade.


OMG!! that's crazy


jennab113 said:


> They wouldn't let anyone else join the line. I went by at 9:15 and it was shut off. I asked and the guy said Maul would be taking a break but would be back at 10:20. I came back again at 9:55 and new people were in line but it was shut again.  I asked how long his set was and gestured and said "all of these people." I asked when would be a good time to get in line and he said he didn't know.


well it looks like they are handling his line differently this weekend


slaveone said:


> I recommend going with x wing first then wattos. Exit from wattos ends near prop shop.


----------



## Cluelyss

momofallsons said:


> MagicBands arrived!!!!  Question for those of you with small children... they say 'peel here to make smaller' on the inside... are you actually supposed to detach the whole outer gray section??


Yes. It snaps off very easily.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> not really staying for fireworks. Most of the time I'll spend by the Luke and Leia line trying to get some sort of schedule for the droids. I'll pm you when I'm there. No drinks needed or allowed (since I'm driving back early) but would love to meet you


We may try to meet them tonight - hopefully we'll see you there!


----------



## momofallsons

Cluelyss said:


> Yes. It snaps off very easily.



Thanks!  It looked like it would come off easily, but didn't want to mess up the band if you weren't actually supposed to take it all off.


----------



## Cluelyss

momofallsons said:


> Thanks!  It looked like it would come off easily, but didn't want to mess up the band if you weren't actually supposed to take it all off.


It freaked me out the first time too


----------



## DanielWhitney

Okay, I have a 11:35 50s ADR for June 12th.  How hard would it be to watch the parade and still make it.  I can do the parade Sunday if I have to because I don't have any reservations for Lunch that day.


----------



## williamscm3

Arich01 said:


> I really like the comment you posted on that article



I agree! That was the perfect post  @yulilin3 . We LOVED the rebel hangar! The food, drinks, and atmosphere were awesome. I am still dreaming about those corn dogs! Lol I also liked the uncertainty of who might be dropping in...it added a little more excitement to the whole meal...and when the characters you were hoping for...ummm like Ezra and Sabine...just happen to drop in and hold an awesome conversation with your son, it makes it that much more special


----------



## yulilin3

From twitter
*MagicBand Collectors* ‏@DisMagicBands  2m2 minutes ago
All LE #MagicBands at #SWW2015 are already sold out, include #Jedi #Mickey and Jedi #Donald.


----------



## delmar411

@jennab113  DH and I saw you meeting Vader this morning. 

We have done a lot of random wandering today and we are both insanely exhausted because of how cold it was last night. Made it super hard to sleep.

DH met Padme, we got the AP posters, went to the Mall first thing....ATAT  shirts are here, go back after lunchtime.  The rags they got were wrong so they are reprinting and going to tag as fast as they can but by this afternoon they should be there......Rode ST and GMR, charged phones for a while and are grabbing lunch at backlot. Then we are waiting for our celeb times to.come up as DH has to book it to work immediately after.


----------



## jennab113

People waiting to get in the Maul line.


----------



## yulilin3

DanielWhitney said:


> Okay, I have a 11:35 50s ADR for June 12th.  How hard would it be to watch the parade and still make it.  I can do the parade Sunday if I have to because I don't have any reservations for Lunch that day.


not hard at all, the entire parade and welcome show ill be done by 11:30


----------



## cinder-ellah

Skywise said:


> I'm using ******** but not for the galactic breakfast (already got that).  I'm surprised though because I went for Christmas week this last year and I was getting all sorts of hits for Ohana and BoG and a couple of other places weeks and days before.  But I haven't gotten one bleep for Ohana or Beaches and Cream now for almost 2 months solid!  (I've been checking manually too).  Either people are more set in their schedules or my weekend is just going to be a mess...  But it's gonna thunderstorm the whole trip so.. I've got that going for me...
> 
> Edit --  Oh you can name YOUR place but my place gets blocked... fine!


I think (anyone else know for sure ?) that if you just say "DiningBuddy" it doesn't get bleeped out.  Happened to me on another thread.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> People waiting to get in the Maul line. View attachment 99705


pretty dumb if you ask me, especially if he's meeting all day.
The blonde CM is really good though, she's one of the nice ones


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> We may try to meet them tonight - hopefully we'll see you there!


that would be fun...an impromptu meet tonight!


----------



## Billabongi

Anybody willing to pick me up a DM poster and maybe a ST poster? I'm an AP holder but I'm in Knoxville for business until 6/5 so will miss this weekend for sure and not sure about next weekend. Maul & Stormtroopers are my favorite SW characters so I'm bummed about missing those posters. I'll be onsite the last weekend for sure though.


----------



## Koh1977

animalkingdom15 said:


> Well it's a good thing I changed everything over to Sunday for SWW because I'm suffering from a massive combo of sinus head ache and allergy issue this morning. Being on the ball when packing and knowing what works, I packed my meds for this so I should be good in time for a hotdog and fries at Casey's at MK and the following FP: Disney Festival of Fantasy Parade
> 2:45 PM - 3:05 PM, Wishes nighttime spectacular 9:35 PM - 9:55 PM and Main Street Electrical Parade 10:30 PM - 10:50 PM. In all the times I have been, I have never seen the Festival of Fantasy Parade or Main Street Electrical Parade. T



I am probably in the minority, but I liked Spectromagic more than MSEP.  BUT, the new Festival of Fantasy parade is very cool I think.    Let me know what you think of the FP viewing area for these.

My sinuses are causing havoc right now as well.  I am hoping it clears up a bit when we get to a new environment...


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> From twitter
> *MagicBand Collectors* ‏@DisMagicBands  2m2 minutes ago
> All LE #MagicBands at #SWW2015 are already sold out, include #Jedi #Mickey and Jedi #Donald.


----------



## RedM94

The light sabers are back.


----------



## Itinkso

yulilin3 said:


> pretty dumb if you ask me, especially if he's meeting all day.
> The blonde CM is really good though, she's one of the nice ones


If Maul is literally taking more than a couple of minutes for his break, it means one of his friends hasn't yet arrived in the park or hasn't had time to primp before coming out in his scary best.


----------



## jennab113

Yay! Thank you, @delmar411! AT AT shirt acquired! Now I am not allowed anywhere near the mall for the rest of the weekend. Also, oh good, someone saw me being awkward with Vader...


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Yay! Thank you, @delmar411! AT AT shirt acquired! Now I am not allowed anywhere near the mall for the rest of the weekend. Also, oh good, someone saw me being awkward with Vader...


YAY!!!!!!! please stash a XL in the back so it's still there tonight


----------



## yulilin3

Itinkso said:


> If Maul is literally taking more than a couple of minutes for his break, it means one of his friends hasn't yet arrived in the park or hasn't had time to primp before coming out in his scary best.


that's what I thought as well. For the first 2 weekends his line has open all the time.


----------



## RedM94

Luke was overseeing Star Tours today.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Yay! Thank you, @delmar411! AT AT shirt acquired! Now I am not allowed anywhere near the mall for the rest of the weekend. Also, oh good, someone saw me being awkward with Vader...


did you yell "Hi Ani!!" ?


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> Luke was overseeing Star Tours today.


that's so cool!!


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> did you yell "Hi Ani!!" ?


I said Bye, Ani! At the end. I didn't want him to force choke me before he signed the lightsaber. Also, funny enough, he signed upside down just like Anakin! He took it from me, so I didn't even set it up for him. Literally everyone signed one direction except Anakin and Vader.


----------



## yulilin3

ugh...seriously, 5pm CAN NOT come fast enough, the kids are super hyper  and life (in the chaotic, negative way) is getting in the way today. Trying to stay positive and just think that in a couple of hours I'll be at DHS, that's what has me going. 
Ans why oh why does Sherriff Callie have to sing every single thing, in twang?!?


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I said Bye, Ani! At the end. I didn't want him to force choke me before he signed the lightsaber. Also, funny enough, he signed upside down just like Anakin! He took it from me, so I didn't even set it up for him. Literally everyone signed one direction except Anakin and Vader.


O.M.G.!!! it is your destiny!! that's hilariously creepy


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> did you yell "Hi Ani!!" ?



Is it bad that I may or may not have stalked the Vader M&G to see if some errant child ran out in front of him while he was walking which would make him stop short to which I would promptly yell "Ani are Ok? Are you Ok Ani?" to the tune of Smooth Criminal


----------



## delmar411

jennab113 said:


> Yay! Thank you, @delmar411! AT AT shirt acquired! Now I am not allowed anywhere near the mall for the rest of the weekend. Also, oh good, someone saw me being awkward with Vader...


No you were cute! I was going to snap a candid for you but didn't want to be a creeper


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Is it bad that I may or may not have stalked the Vader M&G to see if some errant child ran out in front of him while he was walking which would make him stop short to which I would promptly yell "Ani are Ok? Are you Ok Ani?" to the tune of Smooth Criminal


is it bad that I've yelled that EVERY SINGLE SWW....my daughter just walks a few extra feet in front of me each time we go past his meet and greet


----------



## MooksterL1

At At shirts!!  I need her to put those online since I am not there until the 12th!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

OK who wants to help me get the zeb/chopper vinylmation pack weekend 5?  I'll pay or else I have a Luke/Yoda twin pack from last year to trade.


----------



## yulilin3

Here's a pic. $32.95


----------



## jimim

momofallsons said:


> MagicBands arrived!!!!  Question for those of you with small children... they say 'peel here to make smaller' on the inside... are you actually supposed to detach the whole outer gray section??


you are but then they look like crap i think.  i just tuck em with the extra under.  on club level a few years ago they took my daughters and peeled it off.  i was like nooooooo. . . but too late.  seriously. it was perfectly fine on her wrist.  this was back in the day when i didn't know you got like 5 diff pairs each year for various reasons.  lol


----------



## ethanwa

Just a quick FYI....

The Jedi Mickey and Jedi Donald Limited Edition MagicBands are completely *SOLD OUT*:

http://goo.gl/FX9iJg

Went much quicker than even I expected. Sold on average over 700 per day through Weekend #2!

Ethan


----------



## Candleshoe

I was going to buy a donald :/


----------



## Felipe4

momofallsons said:


> MagicBands arrived!!!!  Question for those of you with small children... they say 'peel here to make smaller' on the inside... are you actually supposed to detach the whole outer gray section??



I may have done this last year for my own magic band (I have small wrists). On the bright side, my BF and I both have blue ones, so we can tell ours apart because mine is the child sized one.


----------



## animalkingdom15

lovingeire said:


> Hope you feel better soon! The Featival of Fantasy parade is great IMO. Just saw it for he first time in Feb on my princess half girls trip as we are not ally at the resort for midday break during the 3oclock parade, but it's totally worth checking out!



Thanks. Today is pretty much a wash, but that's ok since I was able to get all three FP again for tomorrow so no loss there. I'm actually getting some really good rest and taking the allergy stuff should clear me up by this evening, so I should be good to go by tomorrow morning. I'm going to release my FP for today in the hopes someone looking for the parades and wishes FP can use them. I'm at Poly so I can always, watch wishes from the beach this evening.


----------



## Billabongi

Just released a feel the force package for 6/14, as I picked one up for 6/13. Sorry I couldn't hold it.


----------



## pbb322

Posted in FB, but will post here too..
I'm not booking it but DiningBuddy just notified me there is a 6/6 Jedi mickey reservation for 6 people at 7:25.  Good luck if you want it - we decided to meet friends elsewhere that night and got a reservation on Tues


----------



## Teamanderson

RedM94 said:


> The light sabers are back.


Awesome! Please be there weekend IV!!!


----------



## Teamanderson

jennab113 said:


> I said Bye, Ani! At the end. I didn't want him to force choke me before he signed the lightsaber. Also, funny enough, he signed upside down just like Anakin! He took it from me, so I didn't even set it up for him. Literally everyone signed one direction except Anakin and Vader.


I didn't know characters signed light sabers! Cool! So my sons can just bring in their own light sabers and characters will sign?


----------



## RedM94

Just a side note, all characters on the inside at as Sci-fi were signing autographs today. 

Seriously, if you are doing as Sci-Fi at all with food allergies ask for Chef Albert.  He is the best.  And be sure to tell him Manny Gordon sent you.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

I didn't realize Sci Fi had character dining. Thought that was H&V.


----------



## yulilin3

animalkingdom15 said:


> Thanks. Today is pretty much a wash, but that's ok since I was able to get all three FP again for tomorrow so no loss there. I'm actually getting some really good rest and taking the allergy stuff should clear me up by this evening, so I should be good to go by tomorrow morning. I'm going to release my FP for today in the hopes someone looking for the parades and wishes FP can use them. I'm at Poly so I can always, watch wishes from the beach this evening.


and the water pageant....I love the water pageant


----------



## yulilin3

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> I didn't realize Sci Fi had character dining. Thought that was H&V.


during SWW only. Sci Fi does the galactic breakfast and H&V does Jedi Mickey dinner


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> Just a side note, all characters on the inside at as Sci-fi were signing autographs today.
> 
> Seriously, if you are doing as Sci-Fi at all with food allergies ask for Chef Albert.  He is the best.  And be sure to tell him Manny Gordon sent you.


what types of items are offered for allergies?


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> what types of items are offered for allergies?


@yulilin3 

My son is allergic to peanut and sesame.  They were able to customize any of the regular items offered.  He could not have the granola or the pastries.  

They had gluten and peanut free pastries he could have.  They were pretty good.


----------



## jennab113

Teamanderson said:


> I didn't know characters signed light sabers! Cool! So my sons can just bring in their own light sabers and characters will sign?


Yes! I did one of the build your own ones here, but you could bring one you already have. The characters have been fun, like the Chipwoks pretending it would hurt them, Luke commenting on how he might make a green one someday, and Several asking if I built it myself. I used a silver Sharpie for signing.


----------



## Teamanderson

jennab113 said:


> Yes! I did one of the build your own ones here, but you could bring one you already have. The characters have been fun, like the Chipwoks pretending it would hurt them, Luke commenting on how he might make a green one someday, and Several asking if I built it myself. I used a silver Sharpie for signing. View attachment 99755


Nice! I really like the idea of using silver, it shows up very nicely! Thanks!! We will definitely be doing this now


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> @yulilin3
> 
> My son is allergic to peanut and sesame.  They were able to customize any of the regular items offered.  He could not have the granola or the pastries.
> 
> They had gluten and peanut free pastries he could have.  They were pretty good.


I'm glad Disney is stepping up their efforts, even in counter service restaurants now you can see an actual allergy menu and they only call a coordinator if there are multiple allergies, and the food doesn't taste horrible


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Yes! I did one of the build your own ones here, but you could bring one you already have. The characters have been fun, like the Chipwoks pretending it would hurt them, Luke commenting on how he might make a green one someday, and Several asking if I built it myself. I used a silver Sharpie for signing. View attachment 99755


those dreaded benches I see...Theater of the Stars has actually been a welcome surprise, temperature wise. Not really that horrible inside, but the bleachers are so uncomfortable


----------



## RedM94

Took an afternoon pool break today.  On our way back, super hungry and ready for the Rebel Hangar.


----------



## jennab113

Yes, the benches are terrible! Today's actually been pretty comfortable temperature wise. Hopefully it won't rain!


----------



## Kevin_W

I booked RH on the first day it was available, and through some system snafu I see that I have 2 reservations next Friday, June 5.  I'm going to drop the 5:45 PM reservation for 3 people.  If anyone would like it, please PM me and we can coordinate times.


----------



## Billabongi

jennab113 said:


> Yes, the benches are terrible! Today's actually been pretty comfortable temperature wise. Hopefully it won't rain!



You don't ever mention the R word in Florida, you mention it, you'll get it!


----------



## yulilin3

Heads up. Apparently changes have taken place on the GMR.
SPOILER ALERT:



New preshow features a documentary hosted by Robert Osborne
New photo op outside the attraction
The montage at the end features scenes from Guardians of the Galaxy and...you guessed it..Force Awakens


----------



## yulilin3

C3PO spotted at the PMC family edition


----------



## RedM94

Enjoying the Rebel Hangar. We are starving and thankful they let us check in early.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Koh1977 said:


> I am probably in the minority, but I liked Spectromagic more than MSEP.  BUT, the new Festival of Fantasy parade is very cool I think.    Let me know what you think of the FP viewing area for these.
> 
> My sinuses are causing havoc right now as well.  I am hoping it clears up a bit when we get to a new environment...



Well I have a new environment as well now. The construction people at Poly started working at 7 am this morning right outside my room instead of the 9 am like I was told. Also I found out last night that the fridge wasn't working as well. So I went to the club level crew at around 230 and talked to them about both issues. They were very apologetic about it and when I asked to be moved (as in room) they said no problem which resort and when I told them Grand Floridian thinking they would come back with a new room at Poly, they called over to GF right away and got me into a main building deluxe view club level room for the rest of my stay. Disney is actually covering half of the difference in rate price, also so it's only costing me $500 more (after taking off the deposit's I paid) to move. I know sometimes WDW gets a bad rap and I'm sure in some cases it's warranted, but this was a very nice and classy thing to do on their part.


----------



## aggietwins03

cinder-ellah said:


> Hopefully next year I can start booking ADR's at the 180 day mark and not have to start booking at 75 days and stalking the May Cancelation boards, the SWW ADR's cancelations



Wait...there's a SWW ADR cancellation thread?  Or are you just referring to people posting on this thread? I'm still looking for a Galactic breakfast on 6/6 for 4ppl.


----------



## aggietwins03

What is the lanyard/pass like for the FTF package?  We need a lanyard to carry around my son's GAS card (and our tickets, etc at Universal).  Are the lanyards Disney provides for FtF good enough to use every day all week?  do they have an open pouch where you can put stuff in them? Thanks!


----------



## Disneylovingfemale

Does anyone know if the Boba Fett steins are back in stock?


----------



## RedM94

Hanging at the Hangar.


----------



## RedM94

Disneylovingfemale said:


> Does anyone know if the Boba Fett steins are back in stock?


 @Disneylovingfemale 

They are everywhere today.


----------



## Disneylovingfemale

Aagghhhh...of course they are. . They sold out when we were there last Saturday before we could get even 1!!  We'll be there at park opening tomorrow morning and I'm hoping we can get 3.


----------



## animalkingdom15

RedM94 said:


> @Disneylovingfemale
> 
> They are everywhere today.



I hope it stays like that until I go Sunday.


----------



## RedM94

animalkingdom15 said:


> I hope it stays like that until I go Sunday.



I am not sure where we will be Sunsday or I would pick one up for you.


----------



## animalkingdom15

RedM94 said:


> I am not sure where we will be Sunsday or I would pick one up for you.



Oh that's very nice of you to offer, but I'm sure if they have tons all over HS that they got a bunch in and have some in reserve for each day. I have 825 am Galactic breakfast reservations and someone suggested just picking one up at the cart right after you get into the park and then head to breakfast.


----------



## Cluelyss

Disneylovingfemale said:


> Does anyone know if the Boba Fett steins are back in stock?


Just got one at Peevy's, they had a bunch. 1st SWW score


----------



## yulilin3

on my way over right now should be there in 30 minutes heading straight to the mall and then we can meet.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> on my way over right now should be there in 30 minutes heading straight to the mall and then we can meet.


Wish I was local!


----------



## yulilin3

Guys nor sure they'll let me . Not wearing a sw shirt today


----------



## mmafan

animalkingdom15 said:


> Well I have a new environment as well now. The construction people at Poly started working at 7 am this morning right outside my room instead of the 9 am like I was told. Also I found out last night that the fridge wasn't working as well. So I went to the club level crew at around 230 and talked to them about both issues. They were very apologetic about it and when I asked to be moved (as in room) they said no problem which resort and when I told them Grand Floridian thinking they would come back with a new room at Poly, they called over to GF right away and got me into a main building deluxe view club level room for the rest of my stay. Disney is actually covering half of the difference in rate price, also so it's only costing me $500 more (after taking off the deposit's I paid) to move. I know sometimes WDW gets a bad rap and I'm sure in some cases it's warranted, but this was a very nice and classy thing to do on their part.
> 
> View attachment 99766
> 
> View attachment 99767
> 
> View attachment 99768


looks great good for you............


----------



## mmafan

aggietwins03 said:


> What is the lanyard/pass like for the FTF package?  We need a lanyard to carry around my son's GAS card (and our tickets, etc at Universal).  Are the lanyards Disney provides for FtF good enough to use every day all week?  do they have an open pouch where you can put stuff in them? Thanks!


GAS is done with you magic band now..but the lanyard is nice but the pass is alittle big to carry for more than that day


----------



## paysensmom

Any scouts today for characterpalooza???


----------



## animalkingdom15

mmafan said:


> looks great good for you............



Don't want to jinks myself here, but not only was I able to get all the reservations and stuff I wanted for my first ever SWW day on Sunday (Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi - 8:25 AM, Feel the Force Premium Package at Disney's Hollywood Studios 10:00 AM, Lights, Motors, Action Extreme Stunt Show 12:50 PM - 1:10 PM, Star Tours – The Adventures Continue 2:10 PM - 3:10 PM, The Great Movie Ride 3:10 PM - 4:10 PM, Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine - 5:45 PM), but I was upgraded to GF main bldg CL Deluxe King for the rest of my stay. Something just feels weird about a huge SW fan like myself doing SWW and staying at GF at the same time. The two styles seems to clash with each other. I will end this all by saying - Maybe the force is strong with this one .


----------



## cinder-ellah

aggietwins03 said:


> Wait...there's a SWW ADR cancellation thread?  Or are you just referring to people posting on this thread? I'm still looking for a Galactic breakfast on 6/6 for 4ppl.


There was a Facebook page, I'll check and see if it's still ongoing.


----------



## yulilin3

Got the at at shirt. So happy
The red pass holder shirts are back. No Donald or Mickey mb but they still have stormtrooper and Luke


----------



## yulilin3

Grabbing something yummy from writer's stop and then sitting by Luke and leias meet for a while. I'd anyone is around and wants to meet @RedM94. @Cluelyss


----------



## animalkingdom15

aggietwins03 said:


> Wait...there's a SWW ADR cancellation thread?  Or are you just referring to people posting on this thread? I'm still looking for a Galactic breakfast on 6/6 for 4ppl.



Don't worry yet or give up hope. about this I was on the Disney Site yesterday and decided to check to see if there was a Galactic Breakfast reservation that had opened up for Sunday 5/31. I was shocked to see it say that there was an opening at 825 am. Now mind you I had been checking multiple times a day since last week with absolutely no luck and then wham, I shows up that works perfectly with my schedule.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got to the and greet area and only L Leia is out


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> Grabbing something yummy from writer's stop and then sitting by Luke and leias meet for a while. I'd anyone is around and wants to meet @RedM94. @Cluelyss


@yulilin3 

You are moving to fast for me to find you.


----------



## animalkingdom15

I'm glad your all having a great time as it's making me more and more excited about Sunday. I made the right choice by staying in and resting while my allergy's got worked on today as I feel so much better. Plus now I know that I will be getting a very very good night sleep tonight. Also I don't have to be at MK until 11 am tomorrow 5/30 with the below schedule, plus there is time after the FoFP to do a couple other things, head back to GF for the afternoon and the go back around 745 pm for the evening festivities.

Disney Festival of Fantasy Parade
11:45 AM - 12:05 PM
Main Street Electrical Parade
8:30 PM - 8:50 PM
Wishes nighttime spectacular
9:40 PM - 9:55 PM


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> C3PO spotted at the PMC family edition


Love it! Does anyone know if there is a schedule for these two? Is this their spot?


----------



## jennab113

Rodian pilot and Ezra and Sabine just arrived in the Rebel Hanger


----------



## Monykalyn

RedM94 said:


> Just a side note, all characters on the inside at as Sci-fi were signing autographs today.
> 
> Seriously, if you are doing as Sci-Fi at all with food allergies ask for Chef Albert.  He is the best.  And be sure to tell him Manny Gordon sent you.


OMG totally forgot to call and add my daughters food allergies to reservation-just got off phone. Glad I saw this post to remind me


----------



## paysensmom

We are at Tebel Hangar too! Hi I'm with my son in the bottom level


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Just got to the and greet area and only L Leia is out


What time so they stop meeting? We are in line for Darth Maul right now, he's on a break


----------



## Cluelyss

Really enjoyed our meal at H&V!


----------



## Teamanderson

Shout out to @Kevin_W for the RH reservation! Thank you!!


----------



## animalkingdom15

Some of you might find this kind of funny. So I'm sitting in my GF room and all the sudden I can hear the band down stairs playing the music from the Cantina in SW out of nowhere. You should have seen the smile that was on my face when that happened and I was thinking yep this is how it should be.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> What time so they stop meeting? We are in line for Darth Maul right now, he's on a break


They closed the line at 7:30 last weekend. No C3PO or R2D2


----------



## RedM94

@yulilin3 & @mesaboy2 

So glad my son and I had the opportunity to meet you both.  @yulilin3 enjoyed just sitting and chatting with you.  Thank you for your time and efforts to this thread!!


----------



## animalkingdom15

Cluelyss said:


> Really enjoyed our meal at H&V!
> View attachment 99778



Great to hear. I'm really looking forward to my 545 pm dinner slot there on Sunday.


----------



## soniam

animalkingdom15 said:


> Well I have a new environment as well now. The construction people at Poly started working at 7 am this morning right outside my room instead of the 9 am like I was told. Also I found out last night that the fridge wasn't working as well. So I went to the club level crew at around 230 and talked to them about both issues. They were very apologetic about it and when I asked to be moved (as in room) they said no problem which resort and when I told them Grand Floridian thinking they would come back with a new room at Poly, they called over to GF right away and got me into a main building deluxe view club level room for the rest of my stay. Disney is actually covering half of the difference in rate price, also so it's only costing me $500 more (after taking off the deposit's I paid) to move. I know sometimes WDW gets a bad rap and I'm sure in some cases it's warranted, but this was a very nice and classy thing to do on their part.



We got hit by Poly construction last July We could hear the Captain Cooks, Pineapple Lanai, and Trader Sam's construction from our balcony, even as late as 11pm at night. We were only there for a few days before a cruise, so I didn't bother trying to switch then. When we got home, I sent an email. They were very apologetic, especially since we were never notified of the construction and pool closure, and credited us. I was very impressed with the response, and it brought my faith back some. I still won't stay at Poly until all of the construction is done though. Glad it worked out.


----------



## williamscm3

soniam said:


> We got hit by Poly construction last July We could hear the Captain Cooks, Pineapple Lanai, and Trader Sam's construction from our balcony, even as late as 11pm at night. We were only there for a few days before a cruise, so I didn't bother trying to switch then. When we got home, I sent an email. They were very apologetic, especially since we were never notified of the construction and pool closure, and credited us. I was very impressed with the response, and it brought my faith back some. I still won't stay at Poly until all of the construction is done though. Glad it worked out.


Any idea when it's suppose to be over? That's my dream resort and I'm trying to talk my husband into letting us stay there before our cruise next March...


----------



## animalkingdom15

soniam said:


> We got hit by Poly construction last July We could hear the Captain Cooks, Pineapple Lanai, and Trader Sam's construction from our balcony, even as late as 11pm at night. We were only there for a few days before a cruise, so I didn't bother trying to switch then. When we got home, I sent an email. They were very apologetic, especially since we were never notified of the construction and pool closure, and credited us. I was very impressed with the response, and it brought my faith back some. I still won't stay at Poly until all of the construction is done though. Glad it worked out.



I knew about the construction, but didn't realize how major the noise and ruckus was going to be. I figured I had nothing to lose by complaining to them. I mean 9 am ok, 7 am not ok.


----------



## soniam

williamscm3 said:


> Any idea when it's suppose to be over? That's my dream resort and I'm trying to talk my husband into letting us stay there before our cruise next March...



I haven't been paying attention. I would either look at Tikiman's website or the Poly thread in the resorts forum. I think it's this year, and off the top of my head by winter at the latest.


----------



## animalkingdom15

williamscm3 said:


> Any idea when it's suppose to be over? That's my dream resort and I'm trying to talk my husband into letting us stay there before our cruise next March...



I'm sure some will be done sooner than other, but they did say something about the other pool (not the valcano one that just opened), being down from Spring 2015 until around the same time next year.


----------



## yulilin3

C3PO and R2D2 and Luke just came out


----------



## ethanwa

Just FYI... I'm still looking for the following items to add to my massive SWW 2015 collection. If anyone has these for free or for sale, please PM me. I do have three extra Weekend #2 Feel the Force photo packets for TRADE for any of these!

I am local and can meet up with you if you are still in the area. Otherwise I will pay for shipping.

- Used Feel the Force Premium Lanyard with credential (not Deluxe, I have that)
- Jedi Mickey's Hollywood & Vine Signature Card
- Weekend #1 Feel the Force photo packet
- Weekend #3 Feel the Force photo packet

Thanks!

Ethan


----------



## yulilin3

7:45Pm. They came out. Line is still open, be in line by 7:30pm


----------



## Arich01

@ethanwa I'll be there next weekend and I can save a H&V sig card if you want


----------



## yulilin3

Line closed at 7:50


----------



## slaveone

Anyone know what time they closed Warwick Davis' line this morning? I am trying to determine if I nap here at home then drive over or just come sleep in the parking lot.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Hey if anyone is interested, there is a 9:20 Galactic breakfast ADR available for Sunday 5/31 I just saw it when looking for a lunch ADR.


----------



## soniam

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Is it bad that I may or may not have stalked the Vader M&G to see if some errant child ran out in front of him while he was walking which would make him stop short to which I would promptly yell "Ani are Ok? Are you Ok Ani?" to the tune of Smooth Criminal



Now I have that song stuck in my head


----------



## yulilin3

R2D2, C3PO and Luke left at 8:10.Leia is meeting herself


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> R2D2, C3PO and Luke left at 8:10.Leia is meeting herself


Alright adding this to my list. Be in line to meet these 3 by 7:30 next Friday. Where is the line again?


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Pulling together our stuff for day trip tomorrow. I decided to get into the spirit and will be dressed as Endor Leia since I could use some of my SWHM race costume. Just had to pull together a quick camo poncho: $15 at Jo-Ann's and about 10 minutes. Will change at the park sometime mid-afternoon since I think the 2-hour car ride would be annoying and want to stop at DM where it might get in the way. Hoping to get a photo on the speeder bike either before or after our RH reservation when I'll be dressed up. Until then, standard tee and shorts. DH will be in an x-wing pilot cosplay tee. Need to score a Sabine hoodie! Hoping I don't fade too quickly since I'm also running 6 miles before we head out - it's my only shot at SWW this year!


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## delmar411

slaveone said:


> Anyone know what time they closed Warwick Davis' line this morning? I am trying to determine if I nap here at home then drive over or just come sleep in the parking lot.



Early AM, from the grumblings I heard guarantees were gone by 5am. But you need to get in line to hold a spot, even if you go back to your car to sleep just leave something like a chair in the line and be back to your spot around 5:30. They handed out bands at 6am this morning. 

I was in Daniel Logans line but no idea what time you needed to be there, I got there around 11:30pm and was the 13th person back.


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 99789


That's the ultimate M&G right there!


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> 7:45Pm. They came out. Line is still open, be in line by 7:30pm


 Didn't get done with Darth Maul until 7:30. He had my son in tears! Will have to try for Luke / Leia / droids on Sunday. Thanks for all the updates @yulilin3. And great to meet @mesaboy2 today!! Rounding out the night with Fantasmic! now.


----------



## animalkingdom15

I'm going to be able and do a ton of stuff this trip that I have never done before which is going to be great and I have set it up so I'm not going going going going except at HS on Sunday.


----------



## CindySwims

Do I have any chance of seeing the motorcade with a 9:40 Glactic Breakfast on Sunday?


----------



## williamscm3

Cluelyss said:


> Didn't get done with Darth Maul until 7:30. He had my son in tears! Will have to try for Luke / Leia / droids on Sunday. Thanks for all the updates @yulilin! And great to meet @mesaboy2 today!! Rounding out the night with Fantasmic! now.


Happy I'm meeting my idol tears or scared to death tears?!?


----------



## animalkingdom15

CindySwims said:


> Do I have any chance of seeing the motorcade with a 9:40 Glactic Breakfast on Sunday?



It would be close I think. I posted about finding that earlier in this thread in case someone wanted it.


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 99789



Must be in line at 7:30 for this meet @ErinBDiF


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 99789



Very cool.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Just arrived at OKW. I have to say I'm pretty pumped for this weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Alright adding this to my list. Be in line to meet these 3 by 7:30 next Friday. Where is the line again?


Between the exit to gmr and abc commissary


----------



## yulilin3

Thank you @jennab113 for the snowglobe. It was very sweet that you remembered that i mentioned collecting them. You really didn't have to


----------



## animalkingdom15

CheshireCrazy said:


> Just arrived at OKW. I have to say I'm pretty pumped for this weekend.



I'm with you on that. It's something I have wanted to do for a long time, and now I'm finally getting my chance on Sunday.


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> Thank you @jennab113 for the snowglobe. It was very sweet that you remembered that i mentioned collecting them. You really didn't have to
> 
> View attachment 99795



Ok now that is really cool.


----------



## Kaschper

Does anyone know where to find a video of the stormtrooper open of the park this year?


----------



## CindySwims

animalkingdom15 said:


> It would be close I think. I posted about finding that earlier in this thread in case someone wanted it.


Thanks! Just changed it to the 9:20am. Now there is a 9:40 open for 4 people on Sunday.


----------



## yulilin3

Kaschper said:


> Does anyone know where to find a video of the stormtrooper open of the park this year?


YouTube.  Just search stormtroopers opening sww 2015


----------



## animalkingdom15

CindySwims said:


> Thanks! Just changed it to the 9:20am. Now there is a 9:40 open for 4 people on Sunday.



No problem. I know how excited I was to find my ADR yesterday for 1 person at 825 am, so I figured I would pass on what I found. Were all here to enjoy SWW.


----------



## Candleshoe

animalkingdom15 said:


> Something just feels weird about a huge SW fan like myself doing SWW and staying at GF at the same time. The two styles seems to clash with each other


Oh I don't know about that! 

In '09 my daughter and I were at Grand Floridian waiting for our 1900 Park Fare adr.  We were hanging out with a desk CM in the Lobby and she said "quick turn around"... George Lucas was walking through the lobby!



Cluelyss said:


> Really enjoyed our meal at H&V!
> View attachment 99778


Love your t-shirts!


----------



## yulilin3

Alright gang. Going night night. Uup early tomorrow to be in Steve Blum's line. Will be there around 6:30am


----------



## Candleshoe

Still have 3 FPs for Oz on Sat the 13th.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Candleshoe said:


> Oh I don't know about that!  In '09 my daughter and I were at Grand Floridian waiting for our 1900 Park Fare adr.  We were hanging out with a desk CM in the Lobby and she said "quick turn around"... George Lucas was walking through the lobby!



That would have been cool.


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> Alright gang. Going night night. Uup early tomorrow to be in Steve Blum's line. Will be there around 6:30am



Good night to yourself and have a great time tomorrow at HS. I have some new parades and stuff to take in tomorrow at MK.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Ok guys have a great rest of your evening. I'm going to call it a day and get ready to finally start some park fun tomorrow.


----------



## jane2073

We were on the Caribbean Beach bus this evening and they played a steel drum version of the cantina band song.
Which actually sounds a lot like the regular version.

FtF for us tomorrow!


----------



## animalkingdom15

jane2073 said:


> We were on the Caribbean Beach bus this evening and they played a steel drum version of the cantina band song.
> Which actually sounds a lot like the regular version.
> FtF for us tomorrow!



Have a great time.


----------



## mouseguy77

yulilin3 said:


> This is another one of those "don't kill the messenger"
> 
> I've been told by inside sources (you guys know I will not divulge them so you can take it as rumor until confirmed) that this will be the last year for Disney/SW characters to meet and greet. They might stay for the Jedi Mickey dinner next year but this will be the last year for Jedi Mickey, Minnie Organa, Stormtrooper Donald, Darth Goofy and Chipwoks to meet and greet guests outside the dinner.
> Apparently Lucas doesn't want to cross breed the brands.
> I guess at this point it's a wait and see until next year. I hope it's not true or they change their minds because it's a great way to use both brands but after the cancelling of Hyperspace Hoopla, the lack of Disney/Star Wars characters in the finale show it seems like the next step to take.



Is Lucas still involved or would it actually be Disney making that decision?  I thought he sold it all to Disney?  Did he retain some sort of usage rights or something?


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Love it!  Somewhere I have a photo when of George Lucas was at the old muppet show in HS (where little mermaid is now).  My parents and little brother sat next to him and his family and talked pre-show. My sister and I were sitting at the end of the row dying when we figured out my dad had now idea who he was talking to. (This is the man who indoctrinated us into all things Star Wars.)

When the show was over we were trying to explain what happened to my dad he finally got it and took a picture.  He said GL was very nice.


----------



## stasijane

I hope everyone is having fun this weekend.  I am so ready for next weekend day to get here. I am hoping to get a Ray Park autograph Does anyone have some input on what would be a good time to be in line? I will be flying in after pulling a 12 hour work shift and by time we get down there i will have been awake for 24 hours so I'm needin a little sleep, but want to try if I can to get in line.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

A big thank you for those who helped me to time this. I watched Illuminations at 9 and literally camped (camping chair) on my balcony until it started so I would be sure not to miss it this time.

Ok, just got back downstairs and uploaded it. It's not perfect. I played with different zoom in and zoom outs, and at one point, my phone blew over (sorry!) but at least you know it's legit. I wish you could see the colors from here with your eyeballs! I saw SOTS at the parks and I'll see it again in person tomorrow, but there is something really neat about the colors from a distance. I wish you could join me! I thought about adding the SOTS music to my video, but then again, it's so beautiful and breezy with the night sounds, so I didn't. Maybe I'll make another or feel free to add your own. This has to be one of my favorite things about moving here (besides the stunning sunrises - also overlooking the same horizon view) and being so close to the parks, that we can be there in 20 min.

Anyway, please enjoy. I recommend Theater mode in the Youtube viewing.


----------



## stasijane

I have a Boba Fett poster if anyone wants to trade me for a Darth Maul?


----------



## hiroMYhero

stasijane said:


> I hope everyone is having fun this weekend.  I am so ready for next weekend day to get here. I am hoping to get a Ray Park autograph Does anyone have some input on what would be a good time to be in line? I will be flying in after pulling a 12 hour work shift and by time we get down there i will have been awake for 24 hours so I'm needin a little sleep, but want to try if I can to get in line.


In the first post, yulilin states to be in line by 4:00a for Ray Park.


----------



## stasijane

hiroMYhero said:


> In the first post, yulilin states to be in line by 4:00a for Ray Park.


OK thanks. I read that but thought I read a different time in another post so I wanted to be sure.


----------



## animalkingdom15

I plan to leave the line waiting to see people to those who have more patience then I do. I will be very happy seeing characters at the breakfast and dinner reservations. I'm there to just take everything in and enjoy the day. Oh and get a boba fett stein and a SW ball cap.


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

Thanks to the kindness of Disers, I was poking around the dining site for a Galaxtic Breakfast reservation. Got nothing, then tried once more and BAM! We got breakfast at 8:20am June 7!! Early enough for us to eat and make it back to Kidani in time to catch the ME back to the airport (hopefully). If not we will take a cab! 

I'm still keeping my eye out for the 6th, because it would be easier with flights and all, but man am I excited and grateful right now!


----------



## animalkingdom15

WonderlandsMostWantd said:


> Thanks to the kindness of Disers, I was poking around the dining site for a Galaxtic Breakfast reservation. Got nothing, then tried once more and BAM! We got breakfast at 8:20am June 7!! Early enough for us to eat and make it back to Kidani in time to catch the ME back to the airport (hopefully). If not we will take a cab!
> 
> I'm still keeping my eye out for the 6th, because it would be easier with flights and all, but man am I excited and grateful right now!



That's pretty much how I found my  Galactic breakfast spot for this Sunday, just looked and kept looking.


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

On average, how long has Galaxtic breakfast been taking for people?


----------



## CAS239

The Jedi Mickey and Jedi Donald limited edition magic bands are confirmed to be now all sold out.


----------



## Dani C

So far Warwick's line is fairly short.  Daniel's is much longer for now.


----------



## yulilin3

WonderlandsMostWantd said:


> On average, how long has Galaxtic breakfast been taking for people?


about an hour average


----------



## slaveone

Lines are awesome. But it is a little damp cold on the concrete. I am beyond jealous of a guy who has a portable hammock.


----------



## lovethattink

My dh just arrived in Steve Blum ' s line.  

Yesterday afternoon,  ate at the Rebel hanger.  Was charged $5.50 for the fighter glow cube. Guess we lucked out on May 16 when we were charged $2.


----------



## yulilin3

Just arrived. Surprised that Steve Blum line is about 3 people past bag check and almost the same length as Warwick Davis.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

slaveone said:


> Lines are awesome. But it is a little damp cold on the concrete. I am beyond jealous of a guy who has a portable hammock.


I put a jacket on last night. People believe we sweat all day and all night but nope, morning and evening can be quite refreshing....


----------



## pookadoo77

joncx said:


> Sorry if this is a question already answered or covered elsewhere, but wasn't able to locate.
> 
> Basically, I currently have a FastPass for the Stars of the Saga Celebrity Talk Show on Friday the 12th, but my fiancée was only able to get FastPasses recently and was not able to get one. First, do the people with FastPasses to these shows sit in a separate section than those on standby? If the same section, would it be "possible" to hold a seat for someone coming in later?
> 
> Secondly, would it even be impossible for someone to get into the theater without FastPass without having to wait for a long time?
> 
> Finally, are the FastPasses for these shows pretty much gone forever? Or is there any chance of more spots being released closer to the day?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I would try the day of for show FP, between 9-11am for the FtF premium ppl dropping possibly due to picking up their reserved show like we will probably do....



mesaboy2 said:


> For Baymax watchers, line is 15 people deep with 1 hour still before his first set.



Any word on if Baymax will still be meeting on June 15th??!! We were thinking of doing it our last day when we will do JTA. Inside out releases on June 19th.... Do they switch to new movie a few days early or wait until release day usually? Can anyone PLEASE ask??!! My kids all had Baymax shirts made... lol. Dont want really bummed out kiddos.... Thanks for ANY info....



aggietwins03 said:


> Wait...there's a SWW ADR cancellation thread?  Or are you just referring to people posting on this thread? I'm still looking for a Galactic breakfast on 6/6 for 4ppl.



There is a facebook group just for SWW ADR trades and cancels @ 70 people strong. Shows, FP, FtF, or ADR's. All else on thread pls. it helps it be easily searchable. Link is in my signature below in or below red type.... 



delmar411 said:


> Early AM, from the grumblings I heard guarantees were gone by 5am. But you need to get in line to hold a spot, even if you go back to your car to sleep just leave something like a chair in the line and be back to your spot around 5:30. They handed out bands at 6am this morning.
> 
> I was in Daniel Logans line but no idea what time you needed to be there, I got there around 11:30pm and was the 13th person back.



WOW!! 11:30pm the night before?! Wonder if Peter Mayhew weekend V is do able arriving around 4:30 am, 6 ppl, 3 are lil ones....??


----------



## pookadoo77

Any suggestions on things to bring for comfort and keeping kiddos busy while "camping" for autographs? lol So far we will have folding chairs, Star Wars throws I made the kids, snack/drinks, and handheld electronics... Thanks!!


----------



## CheshireCrazy

So I woke up late and got to the park at 7. Walked right into the Daniel Logan line and have a 2:30 time!


----------



## yulilin3

CheshireCrazy said:


> So I woke up late and got to the park at 7. Walked right into the Daniel Logan line and have a 2:30 time!


We are in line on the first turnstiles to the right. Awesome on your fp


----------



## jthornton94

Four or five back from the turnstiles.  Funny feeling the energy grow as time gets closer.  Hubby and son are headed to JTA and daughter and I are doing the Chewie run.  I have on my pink Bader shirt if anyone else gets there in line.


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Any suggestions on things to bring for comfort and keeping kiddos busy while "camping" for autographs? lol So far we will have folding chairs, Star Wars throws I made the kids, snack/drinks, and handheld electronics... Thanks!!


I think you got the basics covered.  You will be fine arriving at 5am for mayhew.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

yulilin3 said:


> We are in line on the first turnstiles to the right. Awesome on your fp


 
I'm actually a few people behind you in the Boba Fett hat. 

I see your daughter in her costume.


----------



## yulilin3

Currently about a 40 minute wait to sign up  jta...no one in line to sign up for pmc


----------



## yulilin3

FYI on  ap posters.  They had full boxes of the Boba Fett ones and the yoda ones can be picked up at the dvc kiosks


----------



## animalkingdom15

Morning all. I'm much better today and should be able to tackle my MK plans today which will obviously pale in comparison to my plans tomorrow. I hope getting to HS tomorrow at 730 won't be too late to see the troopers opening bit to open the park. My objectives tomorrow are:

1) Have a great time
2) Once park open's and before heading to Galactic breakfast get a boba fett stein
3) After breakfast head to where ever I'm suppose to go to check in for the FTF package and on the way get a SW ball cap. Nothing special, just one that says Star Wars on it.
4) Enjoy the day.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Can someone confirm that the boba fett steins are still everywhere today.


----------



## mmafan

WonderlandsMostWantd said:


> On average, how long has Galaxtic breakfast been taking for people?


you could be done in 30 min if you wanted.....the food comes quick


----------



## Lizzim

I am just trying to finalise my plans for weekend V and I will probably be releasing a Rebel Lounge reservation for Friday 12th June @17.20 for 2 people. We have the FTF package for this day and I think we will get a late lunch so we can enjoy the dessert party. We have a Rebel Lounge reservation for the last night as well and I think it will spread out our Star Wars fun that way.

I don't need to cancel yet so let me know if anyone wants to try and pick it up when I do


----------



## Disneylovingfemale

animalkingdom15 said:


> Can someone confirm that the boba fett steins are still everywhere today.



I'll know in about 30 minutes. We missed out last weekend and it's one of the main reasons we're coming today. Hubby is a huge Boba Fett fan and would LOVE a stein.


----------



## yulilin3

The trio giving out the ap posters today are not checking ap at all


----------



## Disneylovingfemale

yulilin3 said:


> The trio giving out the ap posters today are not checking ap at all


Cruuuuddddd....I'm an AP and am just getting to the park today...I hope there's still posters left!! Any specifics location I can check?


----------



## jennab113

ethanwa said:


> Just FYI... I'm still looking for the following items to add to my massive SWW 2015 collection. If anyone has these for free or for sale, please PM me. I do have three extra Weekend #2 Feel the Force photo packets for TRADE for any of these!
> 
> I am local and can meet up with you if you are still in the area. Otherwise I will pay for shipping.
> 
> - Used Feel the Force Premium Lanyard with credential (not Deluxe, I have that)
> - Jedi Mickey's Hollywood & Vine Signature Card
> - Weekend #1 Feel the Force photo packet
> - Weekend #3 Feel the Force photo packet
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ethan


I have the Weekend 3 photo packet with me here now and the Weekend 1 at home I can mail you if you still need them.


----------



## pld5

Good morning everyone!    Waiting patiently to get there for weekends IV and V.   

A question for anyone who has done D-Tech with kids?   Are they limiting the options for kids or can they choose the jedi?


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> I think you got the basics covered.  You will be fine arriving at 5am for mayhew.



I agree. We only stay out because I cant get up early. I just cant sleep at all if I have to get up super early. So much easier for me to be there and grab what sleep I can overnight.  Plus we cant take the chance of later times until after school gets out as we live here and have to get the kids off the bus. LOL


----------



## lovethattink

Any word on parade delay?


----------



## jane2073

We got here at 8:45 and my daughter was able to sign up for the 4:15 PMC.

You can definitely sign in to FtF before 10.  You just can't get to the parade spot until after 10.

We had parade spots but bailed due to rain.  We are now sitting in RH waiting to see if they are going to still run the parade.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Any word on parade delay?


Trapped at studio catering co. Waiting for the rain to die down a bit to get to commissary


----------



## jane2073

yulilin3 said:


> The trio giving out the ap posters today are not checking ap at all


I noticed that.  

I had my card out and they didn't even look.


----------



## jennab113

They just made the announcement that it will start in 15 minutes, so maybe no delay


----------



## lovethattink

jane2073 said:


> We got here at 8:45 and my daughter was able to sign up for the 4:15 PMC.
> 
> You can definitely sign in to FtF before 10.  You just can't get to the parade spot until after 10.
> 
> We had parade spots but bailed due to rain.  We are now sitting in RH waiting to see if they are going to still run the parade.



We are at RH too! To take pics of our 501st friends.  Ashley and David just walked by a few minutes ago.  So looks like parade is on schedule.


----------



## yulilin3

If that wasn't the definition of a Florida rain shower I don't know what is.: )
At commissary right now staying here until about 12:15


----------



## lovethattink

May be a slight delay. Just said hi to Daniel Logan and Steve Blum. So they aren't at their cars yet. Steve said he liked ds' hat.


----------



## Lights

Lizzim said:


> I am just trying to finalise my plans for weekend V and I will probably be releasing a Rebel Lounge reservation for Friday 12th June @17.20 for 2 people. We have the FTF package for this day and I think we will get a late lunch so we can enjoy the dessert party. We have a Rebel Lounge reservation for the last night as well and I think it will spread out our Star Wars fun that way.
> 
> I don't need to cancel yet so let me know if anyone wants to try and pick it up when I do




I would love, love, love this if it is still available!


----------



## lovingeire

Random question, but does everywhere take magic bands, like balloons, face painting drink stands, etc or will we need cash. I can't think of anywhere o couldn't use my MagicBand in Feb, but I also didn't have kids with me so I'm trying to make sure I have enough cash. Thanks!


----------



## HCinKC

momofallsons said:


> MagicBands arrived!!!!  Question for those of you with small children... they say 'peel here to make smaller' on the inside... are you actually supposed to detach the whole outer gray section??


Also, if the little nubs it leaves behind bother your kids, you can use a nail file to make it smooth.


----------



## lovethattink

lovingeire said:


> Random question, but does everywhere take magic bands, like balloons, face painting drink stands, etc or will we need cash. I can't think of anywhere o couldn't use my MagicBand in Feb, but I also didn't have kids with me so I'm trying to make sure I have enough cash. Thanks!



Most places do, but not all. And sometimes their machines aren't working and they can't scan. Best to bring some cash for just in case.


----------



## animalkingdom15

I'm glad it was just a passing shower for you guys.


----------



## HCinKC

Koh1977 said:


> I am probably in the minority, but I liked Spectromagic more than MSEP.  BUT, the new Festival of Fantasy parade is very cool I think.    Let me know what you think of the FP viewing area for these.


I agree. I like MSEP, but I liked Spectro better. We missed FoF...so much to do, so little time!



jimim said:


> you are but then they look like crap i think.  i just tuck em with the extra under.  on club level a few years ago they took my daughters and peeled it off.  i was like nooooooo. . . but too late.  seriously. it was perfectly fine on her wrist.  this was back in the day when i didn't know you got like 5 diff pairs each year for various reasons.  lol


I actually trimmed the grey part of my band, just shortened the edge a couple of holes larger than what I needed. It felt better without all the extra, and it was easier to put on since there wasn't so much to (nearly) double wrap. If that makes sense...



yulilin3 said:


> and the water pageant....I love the water pageant


Another that I wanted to do, but we missed. Sigh.


----------



## animalkingdom15

I assume that the boba fett steins are still everywhere again today for purchasing.


----------



## slaveone

animalkingdom15 said:


> I assume that the boba fett steins are still everywhere again today for purchasing.


They are everywhere.


----------



## animalkingdom15

slaveone said:


> They are everywhere.



Great to hear. Sounds like (knock on wood), that I should be able to pick one up tomorrow


----------



## HCinKC

mouseguy77 said:


> Is Lucas still involved or would it actually be Disney making that decision?  I thought he sold it all to Disney?  Did he retain some sort of usage rights or something?


I have heard that he still is involved. I have no idea if it is contractually, consulting, out of respect (or fear haha), because he is friends with people, etc. Nor do I know to what degree, if any.



pld5 said:


> Good morning everyone!    Waiting patiently to get there for weekends IV and V.
> 
> A question for anyone who has done D-Tech with kids?   Are they limiting the options for kids or can they choose the jedi?


My 6yo chose Jedi. We were weekend 1, so I am hoping they come early...still will surely be after SWW are over. I will post a pic though for anyone thinking about it in the future.


----------



## animalkingdom15

It does look like that my ETA tomorrow to HS is 730-740 since the first bus via GF isn't until 7:15. At least I will be there for the park opening.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HCinKC said:


> I have heard that he still is involved. I have no idea if it is contractually, consulting, out of respect (or fear haha), because he is friends with people, etc. Nor do I know to what degree, if any.


I remember hearing back when Lucasfilm was acquired by Disney that Lucas was going to be a "Creative Consultant". Sounds about as loose as you can get -- almost a courtesy. Also read no formal role with new films. Also read Disney chose not to use his ideas for Episode VII (and thank goodness -- a movie around teens? Goonies Part II, maybe?!).

What do I know (!!), but I'd be really surprised if Disney makes any real business move based on Lucas' desires unless DISNEY thinks it is absolutely the best thing to do for the brand and the business -- regardless of how Lucas feels about it. Throw him a bone if they don't think it really matters one way or the other? Sure - maybe. But nothing IMPORTANT. 

Even remove the fact that many feel Lucas nearly killed his own awesome creation -- this is business. Sounds like Disney is NOT bound to do what Lucas wants -- and they have an investment and business to protect. I'd be surprised if they did anything other than run it like a business.

My two cents.


----------



## jthornton94

Heard a new story about the breakfast light sabers.  Waitress said Lucas Opposed to them being called light sabers and so an agreement was made to call them wands. 

Rain shower was interesting.  We were in the FTF seating right at the corner where they turn at the stage.  Still came out dryer than Kali Rapids.  Have a friend who was working security by Warwick.  Got to make him laugh.  Now off to JTA!


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> If that wasn't the definition of a Florida rain shower I don't know what is.: )
> At commissary right now staying here until about 12:15



I took a pic from my balcony this morning with TOT under clouds and SSE in the sun.  Classic Florida!


----------



## animalkingdom15

jthornton94 said:


> Heard a new story about the breakfast light sabers.  Waitress said Lucas Opposed to them being called light sabers and so an agreement was made to call them wands.



So they still have the breakfast light sabers/wands today. I hope they still have some for my 825 am reservation tomorrow.


----------



## ethanwa

jennab113 said:


> I have the Weekend 3 photo packet with me here now and the Weekend 1 at home I can mail you if you still need them.



Yes please!!! I have sent you a PM.


----------



## yulilin3

I made a droid. Have wanted to do this since they came out. The Oswald ears made my decision easier


----------



## yulilin3

Went by the ap poster distribution again. The same trio are now  checking for ap


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 99856 I made a droid. Have wanted to do this since they came out. The Oswald ears made my decision easier



That's very cool.


----------



## goofyinohio

Anyone know how early buses start at French quarter on Star Wars weekends?   6:30-7?


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> Random question, but does everywhere take magic bands, like balloons, face painting drink stands, etc or will we need cash. I can't think of anywhere o couldn't use my MagicBand in Feb, but I also didn't have kids with me so I'm trying to make sure I have enough cash. Thanks!


Just went to a face painting station. They send you t the store next to them to use the mb for payment.
All the drink - ice carts have the ability to charge thru mb . I haven't seen any balloons being sold here but I don't think they can take any mb payments


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 99856 I made a droid. Have wanted to do this since they came out. The Oswald ears made my decision easier



This was a must do for me! So much fun and hard to decide when I limited myself to one.  I think I may have to start a collection.


----------



## delmar411

Not sure if anyone already mentioned this but today is Linda Skywalker's birthday so make sure to wish her Happy Birthday if you see her!


----------



## williamscm3

goofyinohio said:


> Anyone know how early buses start at French quarter on Star Wars weekends?   6:30-7?


We were out at POFQ at 6:45 and a bus came just a few minutes after we got there. It stopped at all the POR stops but didn't take too long because only one other family got on the bus.


----------



## animalkingdom15

I want to see the troopers do their park opening bit tomorrow. Does anyone know how long it takes from GF to HS via the resort bus or taxi. First bus leaves at 715 so I'm also thinking of taking a cab and getting there around 7 instead. Google Maps says via car about 15 min, but does that sound right.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

We got into standby for Rebels shortly before 1pm since a line was forming (at DH's insistence!). Hot wait but we are now in the theater, pretty decent seats. No zoom on photo.


----------



## jane2073

We were the third family in the fastpass line for Rebels show at 12:50.


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 99856 I made a droid. Have wanted to do this since they came out. The Oswald ears made my decision easier



So cute!!  How much does it cost to build a droid?


----------



## Sonya2489

Hey everyone. I have 2 extra Darth Maul posters if anyone has a yoda or boba fett they would like to trade. I will be in the parks today and tomorrow all day. Let me know. I don't check this much, so if you would like to text me it's 9oh4 2one4 2958. Thanks! =))


----------



## lovingeire

mmafan said:


> you could be done in 30 min if you wanted.....the food comes quick



If only my children ate quickly...



lovethattink said:


> Most places do, but not all. And sometimes their machines aren't working and they can't scan. Best to bring some cash for just in case.



Thanks! I have some, but I'm always worried whether I have enough or not! 



yulilin3 said:


> Just went to a face painting station. They send you t the store next to them to use the mb for payment.
> All the drink - ice carts have the ability to charge thru mb . I haven't seen any balloons being sold here but I don't think they can take any mb payments



Thank you so much for checking @yulilin3! You rock! I think I'll have enough. We'd probably only get a balloon at MK if the kids want one, and that and face painting were what I was wondering most about. Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> So cute!!  How much does it cost to build a droid?


$14


----------



## goofyinohio

williamscm3 said:


> We were out at POFQ at 6:45 and a bus came just a few minutes after we got there. It stopped at all the POR stops but didn't take too long because only one other family got on the bus.


Great thank you!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

What a rushed day! Got off work, managed to get a shower and my SWW outfit together (and makeup!), even made a rookie wrong turn on the way! (Rushing, idiot!) But thanks to a nice family who shared their row, I got the tram, ran all the way and got my Rebels show FP seat with one or two minutes to spare. I made it!!!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

I'm done up like a gold galactic princess with a tiara and leather accessories.


----------



## animalkingdom15

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> What a rushed day! Got off work, managed to get a shower and my SWW outfit together (and makeup!), even made a rookie wrong turn on the way! (Rushing, idiot!) But thanks to a nice family who shared their row, I got the tram, ran all the way and got my Rebels show FP seat with one or two minutes to spare. I made it!!!



The important thing is that you made it. This is what I'm worried about tomorrow, over sleeping, missing the GF transportation to HS, missing my 825 am Galactic breakfast reservation, etc. I know that probably won't happen, but it's always in the back of your mind.


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> $14



Newbie question. Where at HS can you build those and is it something you need a FP for.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

animalkingdom15 said:


> The important thing is that you made it. This is what I'm worried about tomorrow, over sleeping, missing the GF transportation to HS, missing my 825 am Galactic breakfast reservation, etc. I know that probably won't happen, but it's always in the back of your mind.



Sometimes its harder as a local, life almost gets in the way!  ok maybe not that hard. But lots and lots of running!


----------



## animalkingdom15

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Sometimes its harder as a local, life almost gets in the way!  ok maybe not that hard. But lots and lots of running!



Well think of it this way, you worked today did what you needed to and as a reward for your hard work, your now at SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

animalkingdom15 said:


> Newbie question. Where at HS can you build those and is it something you need a FP for.


During sww at Darth's mall and Tattooine traders. No fp needed


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> During sww at Darth's mall and Tattooine traders. No fp needed



I wasn't sure, so thanks.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Is there a meet up at 4? I know there's one at 8. Trying to keep up with a schedule. My Rnrc FP went bust since its down...


----------



## animalkingdom15

Hey how crowded was it around 7 am this morning.


----------



## jthornton94

Look familiar?


----------



## RedM94

I have not been able to keep up today with being on the tour, but thank you to whoever posted about the Boba Fett posters. I asked very nicely and was able to get Boba.  DVC is being stingy today.


----------



## jane2073

For the record: ABC commissary was completely packed at 3:00.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Snuck into 3pm Stars of the Saga show, walked right on but we are in the bleachers. Still, I didn't know anything about this one, so I'm just glad to have gotten in while I have n hr to my FP window. Bonus!


----------



## Bluegrrl

Sorry for posting here - I couldn't find the other posts with meet-up info.  I'm a local, and want to go to SWW, but, sadly, none of my friends have APs like me!  I'm thinking of going tomorrow - are there any meet-ups and where are they?  I used to work at the park (TGMR) as well as march in the parade (Rebel Legion!), so DHS and I are old friends.  But with a baby and me, I'm a little intimidated about going to SWW.  Meet-ups?  Groups to chill with?  Of course, I could leave the babe at home with DH and just have fun alone with a meet-up group.......


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Just went to a face painting station. They send you t the store next to them to use the mb for payment.
> All the drink - ice carts have the ability to charge thru mb . I haven't seen any balloons being sold here but I don't think they can take any mb payments


I know at MK the balloon folks only take cash. But that's the only time I think I needed "real" money for anything!


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 99856 I made a droid. Have wanted to do this since they came out. The Oswald ears made my decision easier


I thought you could name them! ODS did his at Darth's Mall. I wasn't thinking about it, and we paid without getting it named. Then I realized and DH went back in to ask. They said no names. The guy "working" the station didn't seem to know what he was doing when we were building, so I'm not surprised he was wrong about naming it. He clearly had never worked the b-a-d before. ODS doesn't care. He wrote it down himself lol.



momofallsons said:


> So cute!!  How much does it cost to build a droid?


$12.95 for one, or two for...$21.95? Maybe it was $22.95, a slight discount.


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I remember hearing back when Lucasfilm was acquired by Disney that Lucas was going to be a "Creative Consultant". Sounds about as loose as you can get -- almost a courtesy. Also read no formal role with new films. Also read Disney chose not to use his ideas for Episode VII (and thank goodness -- a movie around teens? Goonies Part II, maybe?!).
> 
> What do I know (!!), but I'd be really surprised if Disney makes any real business move based on Lucas' desires unless DISNEY thinks it is absolutely the best thing to do for the brand and the business -- regardless of how Lucas feels about it. Throw him a bone if they don't think it really matters one way or the other? Sure - maybe. But nothing IMPORTANT.
> 
> Even remove the fact that many feel Lucas nearly killed his own awesome creation -- this is business. Sounds like Disney is NOT bound to do what Lucas wants -- and they have an investment and business to protect. I'd be surprised if they did anything other than run it like a business.
> 
> My two cents.



Seriously. What kind of opinion about the seriousness and brand-identity of Star Wars can a man, who thought Ewoks and Jar Jar Binks were a good idea, have Don't get me wrong, I like the Ewoks. But I wouldn't necessarily consider them serious sci-fi, just pure silliness, fun, and they are so fuzzy


----------



## soniam

animalkingdom15 said:


> The important thing is that you made it. This is what I'm worried about tomorrow, over sleeping, missing the GF transportation to HS, missing my 825 am Galactic breakfast reservation, etc. I know that probably won't happen, but it's always in the back of your mind.



Set more than one alarm if you can. We accidentally slept in last trip. DH didn't wake up when his phone went off. None of us did. Now, he sets his phone, and I set the alarm on the nightstand to a few minutes after his phone.


----------



## soniam

Bluegrrl said:


> Sorry for posting here - I couldn't find the other posts with meet-up info.  I'm a local, and want to go to SWW, but, sadly, none of my friends have APs like me!  I'm thinking of going tomorrow - are there any meet-ups and where are they?  I used to work at the park (TGMR) as well as march in the parade (Rebel Legion!), so DHS and I are old friends.  But with a baby and me, I'm a little intimidated about going to SWW.  Meet-ups?  Groups to chill with?  Of course, I could leave the babe at home with DH and just have fun alone with a meet-up group.......



The roll call thread below lists the scheduled meet-ups. Sometimes people, including Yulilin, will post on here about impromptu meetups. This was the right place to post. Scheduled meetups are Saturdays and Sundays 11am @ ABC Commissary and Saturdays 8pm before fireworks on Echo Lake across from 50s Prime Time.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> Currently about a 40 minute wait to sign up  jta...no one in line to sign up for pmc


Wow! Only 7:55 and already a line! Yikes. My husband and DH5 better run next weekend. Maybe I should go with my DH5 since I'm a faster Walker lol. They can barely keep up with me anywhere we go.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Wow! Only 7:55 and already a line! Yikes. My husband and DH5 better run next weekend. Maybe I should go with my DH5 since I'm a faster Walker lol.


It's crazy. Stay as far to the and the jta cm holding ropes  as possible


----------



## yulilin3

If you love Star Wars and love elevator/holding music do yourselves a favor and eat or chill inside Backlot Express...you'll also enjoy it if you have a Rebel Hangar ressie....it's so cool and I want the cd


----------



## yulilin3

jthornton94 said:


> Look familiar?


It was nice meeting you guys. I hope you enjoyed the show.  Have fun at the dessert party


----------



## RedM94

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Is there a meet up at 4? I know there's one at 8. Trying to keep up with a schedule. My Rnrc FP went bust since its down...



Not sure if I can make it, but where is the 8:00 meet?


----------



## animalkingdom15

Well I have decided to come join you guys. I'm leaving my room now and should be there at 545-600 since the next HS bus gets here around 535. I will be wearing the dark blue shirt with Star Wars in yellow letters oh and my name is Jason if you see me.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

I don't know what DIS faction I would be sure on the roll call but it would have to be the


RedM94 said:


> Not sure if I can make it, but where is the 8:00 meet?


I think we hang out til the fireworks anyway. It's by 50s cafe.

Yay pixie dust! I walked in stand by and got seated in FP for Ewoks Tale! Woohoo!


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> Not sure if I can make it, but where is the 8:00 meet?


By the ledge across from 50s Prime time on echo lake


----------



## animalkingdom15

Yeah bus came early so 540 eta. Objective is

1) Get boba fett stein
2) Get SW ball cap to wear tomorrow 
3) See what's still going on


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Loved RH and managed a speeder bike photo! Heading home now because it's been a long day. May the Force be with you all!


----------



## jennab113

I saw a glimpse of Sabine across the Rebel Hanger and my first thought was "oh, I didn't know @yulilin3 and Stephanie were here!" Alas, it was the Disney one.


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

Thank the maker, the force is strong with this one! Had a "feeling" and did a random Galactic Reservation check, and blammo, 9:20 on Saturday June 6 for 2!!! Beyond elated! Tried to get Anything for MONTHS and found nothing.  Then along come 2 reservations in less than 24 hours! Woo hoo!!!

With that said, I will have an extra reservation for 2 for the Galactic breakfast on Sunday, June 7 at (8:20am perfect time, can still make it to parade, etc). if anyone would like to try to coordinate taking this reservation, please let me know. I tried joining the FB group this morning and never got accepted, so I'm looking for takers here. I'm not in a rush to drop the reservation so I can wait until I get a response and try to coordinate with you. (I have never done the coordinated reservation swap before so if anyone can tell me the best way or point me to an appropriate thread, it would be appreciated!


----------



## delmar411

DD11 and I had a quick in and out trip to DHS this afternoon. In at 2:50 and out just after 5. 

Really lucky on timing as we walked up and got posters with no line...and no id checking either.....were able to scoot into Watto's quickly and grab my pasholder shirt....then walked over to where the clone troopers were meeting and just as I asked the handler about the jawas, out they came! They loved Livvie's minion jawa mashup shirt 

Then she was able to take a pic with the clones and we were out of there. The only real hiccup was TOT having tech difficulties so it was all backed up and took forever for her to get through the FP line. Then we headed over to TSM and I managd to grab a fast 'no other ppl in it' pic of shaak ti without the photog fussing at me  ....got into line at TSM and guess who was right in front of us? @jennab113 ! We ended up riding with her....I got highest score wohoo! LOL

We then grabbed soda at Backlot and ran into @yulilin3 and Stephanie as we were heading out. We werent as lucky with the rain as it started up as we were in Backlot but it was a nice afternoon all together! 

We will be back tomorrow for a moment to get DH's book autographed.


----------



## hauntedcity

Guys, I need help! After trying for weeks, I had almost given up hope for FYF premium package, but checked one last time on a whim and got 4 spots for the family!!!  Now, I realize I have no idea what to do tomorrow. I know we're supposed to show up at 10am, but when SHOULD we show up? Does getting there early help in any way? And what's the best time to show up for the parade? 

Any other tips or suggestions for best taking advantage of this?

I'm so excited!

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Sonya2489

Anybody know where characterpalooza is this evening? Been waiting at TOT since before 6 and nothing...


----------



## hiroMYhero

Sonya2489 said:


> Anybody know where characterpalooza is this evening? Been waiting at TOT since before 6 and nothing...


How's the weather? If it was raining close to 6:00p, the characters won't come out.


----------



## Sonya2489

@hiroMYhero  no, it has been cloudy, but no rain over here since 6.


----------



## mts315

Anybody know why RNRC has been down all day?


----------



## yulilin3

hauntedcity said:


> Guys, I need help! After trying for weeks, I had almost given up hope for FYF premium package, but checked one last time on a whim and got 4 spots for the family!!!  Now, I realize I have no idea what to do tomorrow. I know we're supposed to show up at 10am, but when SHOULD we show up? Does getting there early help in any way? And what's the best time to show up for the parade?
> 
> Any other tips or suggestions for best taking advantage of this?
> 
> I'm so excited!
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


If you want to have spots on the front line up at 9:30 at across from Min and Bills. No need to line up for dessert party. Have fun


----------



## animalkingdom15

Well I'm taking off heading back to GF, but at least I got all my souvenir shoping done today, so I won't have to do it tomorrow.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mts315 said:


> Anybody know why RNRC has been down all day?


It's been down for 2 days now due to emergency maintenance issues according to some other threads.


----------



## mts315

hiroMYhero said:


> It's been down for 2 days now due to emergency maintenance issues according to some other threads.


Thanks.  Just saw the other thread.  On my phone at AK and going to HS tomorrow with a first timer.  Hope it is fixed in the morning.   Also, glad I chose fast passes for TOT and TSM.


----------



## animalkingdom15

I'm happy I came for a couple hours today. I got the feel for where every thing is and now I know where to go for breakfast,  FTF checkin, etc. I also figured out that it's about 15 min from GF to HS. Still haven't decided Disney Trans vs taxi for tomorrow.


----------



## MissTiss

yulilin3 said:


> If you love Star Wars and love elevator/holding music do yourselves a favor and eat or chill inside Backlot Express...you'll also enjoy it if you have a Rebel Hangar ressie....it's so cool and I want the cd


I used my phone to identify it. It's by the Evil Genius Orchestra. I downloaded it from iTunes. Loveeeee it.


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> If you love Star Wars and love elevator/holding music do yourselves a favor and eat or chill inside Backlot Express...you'll also enjoy it if you have a Rebel Hangar ressie....it's so cool and I want the cd



That's one of the thing's I wanted to check out before leaving tonight and forgot. I will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## yulilin3

At the ledge if anyone wants to hang out. Got the group shot of Luke, Leia, R2d2 and C3PO. Got in line at 7:15pm


----------



## jennab113

Woohoo! This afternoon I perfectly timed Captain Rex (with bonus Ahsoka), Mace, and thanks to @yulilin3, Luke and Leia with the droids! So sad that my SWWs are coming to an end, but today was pretty cool.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

@yulilin3 Lookin for the group


----------



## d-r

Sonya2489 said:


> Hey everyone. I have 2 extra Darth Maul posters if anyone has a yoda or boba fett they would like to trade. I will be in the parks today and tomorrow all day. Let me know. I don't check this much, so if you would like to text me it's 9oh4 2one4 2958. Thanks! =))



They have the yoda posters at the dvc stands.

I'll bring one tomorrow if you want.


----------



## d-r

animalkingdom15 said:


> I wasn't sure, so thanks.



you can make 2 for $20ish.


----------



## yulilin3

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> @yulilin3 Lookin for the group


 look your left...sitting on the ledge


----------



## yulilin3

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> @yulilin3 Lookin for the group


I got up and you just left....can' leave cause I'm holding spots


----------



## d-r

HCinKC said:


> I thought you could name them! ODS did his at Darth's Mall. I wasn't thinking about it, and we paid without getting it named. Then I realized and DH went back in to ask. They said no names. The guy "working" the station didn't seem to know what he was doing when we were building, so I'm not surprised he was wrong about naming it. He clearly had never worked the b-a-d before. ODS doesn't care. He wrote it down himself lol.
> 
> 
> $12.95 for one, or two for...$21.95? Maybe it was $22.95, a slight discount.




They give you a black page of sticker letters to make the name. If it isn't in the package go back and ask for one.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Thanks everyone who explained earlier in the week where stuff was. While I said I wasn't going to get a t-shirt, I got one anyways. I was in line getting the figures at X-Wing's when I saw the Luke magic band behind the counter (which the GF check in CM's were more than happy to add to my account for me) and then saw the passholder t-shirt which I didn't even know they had. Missing from the picture is my boba fett stine that's sitting on the counter in my room. That was the first thing I got. Here is a picture of what else I picked up today and I will be wearing the new t-shirt and hat tomorrow.


----------



## Candleshoe

<nj on>Ok yous guys </nj>

I'm going to drop the other Conversation with Frank Oz FPs now.  3 of them.


----------



## momofallsons

jennab113 said:


> Woohoo! This afternoon I perfectly timed Captain Rex (with bonus Ahsoka), Mace, and thanks to @yulilin3, Luke and Leia with the droids! So sad that my SWWs are coming to an end, but today was pretty cool.



What time did you hit Luke & Leia with the droids?


----------



## jennab113

momofallsons said:


> What time did you hit Luke & Leia with the droids?


We got in line about about 7:15. Luke and the droids came out about 7:40ish.


----------



## Metz172

Has anyone used the bus from CBR to HS on a SWW?  We would like to be there for the opening show and rope drop.  Will we be able to get a bus that early and how much time should I plan to get there?


----------



## soniam

delmar411 said:


> Really lucky on timing as we walked up and got posters with no line...and no id checking either.....were able to scoot into Watto's quickly and grab my pasholder shirt....then walked over to where the clone troopers were meeting and just as I asked the handler about the jawas, out they came! They loved Livvie's minion jawa mashup shirt



I think I got the same shirt for DS. Are the Minions/Jawas taking apart R2D2? I think I got it at Tee Public.


----------



## animalkingdom15

I'm so excited about my actually SWW day tomorrow. Now I can go and have fun and not worry about trying to find time to do and see everything I want and get to all the stores and pick up what I want.

I also found out from a CM that the bus tomorrow from GF will be leaving at 7 am and should get to HS around 7:15 am. I think getting to HS 45 min early should be early enough.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Anybody who had Galactic breakfast reservations today, were they still handing out the mini light sabers/wands.


----------



## mom2of2

animalkingdom15 said:


> Anybody who had Galactic breakfast reservations today, were they still handing out the mini light sabers/wands.



yes, there should be enough for the remainder of the breakfasts now.  You can pick your up after you are done eating at the host stand


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> If you love Star Wars and love elevator/holding music do yourselves a favor and eat or chill inside Backlot Express...you'll also enjoy it if you have a Rebel Hangar ressie....it's so cool and I want the cd


My DH said the same thing about wanting a CD. He really enjoyed the music. I wonder if one will be created....


----------



## animalkingdom15

mom2of2 said:


> yes, there should be enough for the remainder of the breakfasts now.  You can pick your up after you are done eating at the host stand



Thanks. I know it's a small thing, but I will take it.


----------



## delmar411

soniam said:


> I think I got the same shirt for DS. Are the Minions/Jawas taking apart R2D2? I think I got it at Tee Public.



Yep that's the one and where I got it. Unlike the adult shirts, the kids ones run a bit big and dont shrink.


----------



## boricuajedi

Getting ready for SWW with Dallas FanExpo. That is my DS.


----------



## mesaboy2

Back home and back to reality now, but just wanted to say how nice it was to meet 4 fellow DISers in person yesterday:  @Cluelyss, @jennab113, @RedM94, and (who else) @yulilin3.  I wish I didn't look so whooped after a couple of long Disney days.  Hope the rest of your trips and SWWs are great fun!


----------



## RedM94

Long day in the park today.  Arrived ad 6:00 am and just arrived back at POP.   Awesome day and met lots of great people.  The VIP tour is worth every cent and I would not hesitate to do it again.  

@yulilin3  Steph's costume is phenomenal!!!   I loved it when back check made her I holster her boasters. 

She has inspired Mason.  All he keeps talking about is making costumes for us both for next year. 

I apologize to anyone who may have tagged me on any messages in the past two days.  I just realized that triggers an alert.

Have a great night!!


----------



## javaj

Offered this up on the cancellation thread but there were no takers - I am going to cancel a Jedi dinner for 5 people for June 13th, 850 pm (not Fantasmic). If interested, PM to coordinate. Otherwise I'll cancel on Monday 6/1


----------



## jane2073

I just discovered that I have three premium FtF packages for this Friday, the 5th.  I made the made two reservations that day and then promptly forgot about the second one.
I will release them tomorrow in case anyone wants to coordinate.


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> Back home and back to reality now, but just wanted to say how nice it was to meet 4 fellow DISers in person yesterday:  @Cluelyss, @jennab113, @RedM94, and (who else) @yulilin3.  I wish I didn't look so whooped after a couple of long Disney days.  Hope the rest of your trips and SWWs are great fun!


So nice to finally sit down and talk for a while. Please say hi to your daughter and wife for me. 



RedM94 said:


> Long day in the park today.  Arrived ad 6:00 am and just arrived back at POP.   Awesome day and met lots of great people.  The VIP tour is worth every cent and I would not hesitate to do it again.
> 
> @yulilin3  Steph's costume is phenomenal!!!   I loved it when back check made her I holster her boasters.
> 
> She has inspired Mason.  All he keeps talking about is making costumes for us both for next year.
> 
> I apologize to anyone who may have tagged me on any messages in the past two days.  I just realized that triggers an alert.
> 
> Have a great night!!


Nice seeing you again this morning. Mason will have fun being creative with costume making, the only problem is that he might get hooked, Stephanie is now planning more for next year's Mega Con 
So happy you had a good vip day.


----------



## yulilin3

Had a great time at our fireworks meet. My favorite part was seeing the kids loving the fireworks. Of course I forgot the username of the DISser that came with the whole family but I adored your children, so well behaved and so fun to talk to.
@TwinPrincessMermaids nice talking with you as well. I hope we see you around


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Metz172 said:


> Has anyone used the bus from CBR to HS on a SWW?  We would like to be there for the opening show and rope drop.  Will we be able to get a bus that early and how much time should I plan to get there?


Not sure but the traffic was ridiculous leaving HS. Bus probably not a dream either since you gotta wait for it but I see where you are going with it. Next time, I'm gonna stock up on protein bars and hop to MK or something.... I do have to say, everyone was super friendly letting people merge and get in. Nice Disney spirit. Is traffic less bad on Friday or Sun? We didn't even think the crowds were stupendous...


----------



## Teamanderson

MissTiss said:


> I used my phone to identify it. It's by the Evil Genius Orchestra. I downloaded it from iTunes. Loveeeee it.


I just googled them! Sounds amazing!!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Had a great day just a lone galactic princess. Got 3 new shows I hadn't seen plus Rebels in the soundstage. Also made RH area my drink and potty pitstop of choice. Greedo (or is it Guido?) came up to the window and gave me double high fives! Interaction and I didn't have to wait and buy their food in hopes of seeing a character. Very fun spontaneous moment.

Really enjoyed all the actors in the shows. Didn't really care for Padawan game show although I liked the funny empire captains!

My star tours was lame. Last week, people were EXCITED! This week, eh. I'm not going unless it's after 8 or 9 pm. I've seen it before, I want the hooplh crowd! Which BTW I got on ToT since RnRc went down never to return for the day. And THOSE people came to have fun!

All in all, a great day for shows and culminated in a nice visit with OP and a few others and THE BEST fireworks night I've had in a LONG time.

All y'all just gonna have to face the facts that you can't see BOTH awesome fireworks AND the really neat Jedi stage show. Take two nights, doesn't matter which night although if you make Sat your fireworks night, OP will be hanging with the best spot in front of 50s Prime Time cafe. The next time, park close to the stage or do the dessert party etc and that is neat too, but you can't see the fireworks at all from there and believe me, they are worth it! Just preparing yall.

Great day. I myself was grateful for the light sprinkles.

Remember to have fun when you come folks! Also, the outfit I threw together last night with stuff I had at home was a great hit! I had numerous people ask me what character I was, and I said myself as a galactic princess! I'm tempted to make it my signature for the coming weekends since I appear to have my own character. One of the CMs had a real long princess sci fi name for me but I can't remember it, but he used it several times! See ya round, Forcies!


----------



## animalkingdom15

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Not sure but the traffic was ridiculous leaving HS. Bus probably not a dream either since you gotta wait for it but I see where you are going with it. Next time, I'm gonna stock up on protein bars and hop to MK or something.... I do have to say, everyone was super friendly letting people merge and get in. Nice Disney spirit. Is traffic less bad on Friday or Sun? We didn't even think the crowds were stupendous...



I waited about 40 min after I left HS at 7:30 pm for a bus to GF to show up. Not sure what took so long as I saw multiple buses come and go for other resorts. By the way I agree about the Disney/SW spirit. A very nice family stopped so I could get a picture with a clone trooper on my cell phone. Oh well, it was a great test for my real run tomorrow. I will see those of you who will be at HS tomorrow.


----------



## Metz172

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> All y'all just gonna have to face the facts that you can't see BOTH awesome fireworks AND the really neat Jedi stage show. Take two nights, doesn't matter which night although if you make Sat your fireworks night, OP will be hanging with the best spot in front of 50s Prime Time cafe. The next time, park close to the stage or do the dessert party etc and that is neat too, but you can't see the fireworks at all from there and believe me, they are worth it! Just preparing yall.
> !


You can't see them at all from the desert party stage? I thought the while the stage blocked some you could still see them?


----------



## wdwalice

Teamanderson said:


> I just googled them! Sounds amazing!!


Thanks for this info! My DH just got it from ITunes.


----------



## wdwalice

MissTiss said:


> I used my phone to identify it. It's by the Evil Genius Orchestra. I downloaded it from iTunes. Loveeeee it.


Thanks for the info! My DH just got it from iTunes.


----------



## Sonya2489

d-r said:


> They have the yoda posters at the dvc stands.
> 
> I'll bring one tomorrow if you want.


@d-r oh that would be so great! We actually did try and ask them if we could get 2 from them (even offered to trade lol) but to no avail =/ 
Let me know when and we will meet up with you. Thank you so much!


----------



## Sonya2489

Metz172 said:


> Has anyone used the bus from CBR to HS on a SWW?  We would like to be there for the opening show and rope drop.  Will we be able to get a bus that early and how much time should I plan to get there?


@Metz172  we are staying at CBR, but we drove this morning bc i don't think busses start running before 630. It was like less than a 2 mile drive. We were at the turnstiles about 6:45 and were the first in line. It started getting busier around 7-7:15.


----------



## animalkingdom15

So I'm back to feeling like crap again with my allergies and sinuses. So I have moved my Galactic Breakfast and Jedi Mickey dinner reservations to Monday along with my ST FP. I'm going to sleep in and try and come over by 10 to check in for the Ftf and do the parade. Head back to the resort after that to rest and come back around 745 pm to do the dessert party and the fire works since I already paid for it. If they continue to be this bad, I might just have the front desk call dinning and cancel on my part this thing in the morning around 7, so someone else can use it.  At least I can enjoy some of the SW stuff Monday, plus I got my stuff Saturday and was able to walk around and see all the characters and shop, so I had some SWW fun last night. Of course on the one day I have been looking forward to my whole trip and my allergies and sinuses have to be problematic again.


----------



## shannon006

Where do we meet Leia?


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

I can't believe I forgot to mention that our CM server at RH told us at the end that they are trying to make things there better and _more permanent._ At first, I thought it was just wishful hearing, but DH confirmed that's what she said. Take it with a huge grain of salt, though because I didn't pursue line of questioning any further.


----------



## msdisnut

Newbie here...can't remember if this was already asked.  Is the parking lot open at 6:30 for HS?  If not, where does everyone park if they're driving their own car and still want to get there early?


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

animalkingdom15 said:


> So I'm back to feeling like crap again with my allergies and sinuses. So I have moved my Galactic Breakfast and Jedi Mickey dinner reservations to Monday along with my ST FP. I'm going to sleep in and try and come over by 10 to check in for the Ftf and do the parade. Head back to the resort after that to rest and come back around 745 pm to do the dessert party and the fire works since I already paid for it. If they continue to be this bad, I might just have the front desk call dinning and cancel on my part this thing in the morning around 7, so someone else can use it.  At least I can enjoy some of the SW stuff Monday, plus I got my stuff Saturday and was able to walk around and see all the characters and shop, so I had some SWW fun last night. Of course on the one day I have been looking forward to my whole trip and my allergies and sinuses have to be problematic again.


Have you tried a zyrtec? Or half of one with food? Life saver!!

I give the dessert party/stage area for fireworks maybe a 6. It is great for the stage show though which is also a must.

 I give the Echo lake ledge a 10 for fireworks works viewing. Its hard to believe you could be 'too close' but you can. You can't see the sprays or the whole picture or the details the way the SOTS nuanced it with the music unless you are behind the lake. I'm not saying don't do the dessert package if that's what you want, definitely do and enjoy it. But then see if you can pop back another night and see them over the boat all together and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Cluelyss

Anyone else doing the Chewie run with me this morning??

Got here around 7:05 and are about 5 families back from the tap stiles. Not bad since I have 3 tired and crabby kids with me today (and yes, that count includes DH!). 

Hope to run into some of you today!! SciFi at 9:10, FtF then RH at 5:30. May the force be with you all today!!


----------



## yulilin3

shannon006 said:


> Where do we meet Leia?


The area is between the exit to gmr and abc commissary. Link the character schedules is on the first post



msdisnut said:


> Newbie here...can't remember if this was already asked.  Is the parking lot open at 6:30 for HS?  If not, where does everyone park if they're driving their own car and still want to get there early?


Parking lot is open all night long. No one is manning the tool both until about 6, so you can enter and anywhere you want


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Anyone else doing the Chewie run with me this morning??
> 
> Got here around 7:05 and are about 5 families back from the tap stiles. Not bad since I have 3 tired and crabby kids with me today (and yes, that count includes DH!).
> 
> Hope to run into some of you today!! SciFi at 9:10, FtF then RH at 5:30. May the force be with you all today!!


Hope we can meet you today. We'll be there around 10:30 and we'll be at commissary until around 12:15pm


----------



## yulilin3

Metz172 said:


> You can't see them at all from the desert party stage? I thought the while the stage blocked some you could still see them?


You can see the fireworks from the dessert party. Try standing toward the back of the package area. The stage blocks some of them but it's not a horrible view.


----------



## drmartin1998

Metz172 said:


> Has anyone used the bus from CBR to HS on a SWW?  We would like to be there for the opening show and rope drop.  Will we be able to get a bus that early and how much time should I plan to get there?



I'm curious about this as well. We will be attending Fri/Sun of Weekend IV with no vehicle on site. What are the chances of getting to HS from CBR before Trooper show using Disney bus service?


----------



## lovethattink

We called it a day yesterday around 4pm. It was too hot for ds. We missed all our FP+ for the SW shows. Didn't miss the singalong FP. 

We still had a fun day. Enjoyed the parade,  m&g with Steve Blum. Met a bunch of people at Darth's Mall.  Got to see @kmcdougan .


----------



## yulilin3

drmartin1998 said:


> I'm curious about this as well. We will be attending Fri/Sun of Weekend IV with no vehicle on site. What are the chances of getting to HS from CBR before Trooper show using Disney bus service?


the only thing I can recommend is to ask the front desk at what time the buse starts running to DHS the day before. From anywhere on property it's nom ore than 10 minutes to get there. I believe that it was @BobaFettFan that waited for the bus and ended up calling a taxi and it was there in five minutes and was only about $8.
If it's a priority to be there early just plan on a taxi and save yourselves the hassle and stress of the bus.


----------



## yulilin3

Also so happy to meet @Barbara C and her boys during our lunch meet. Thanks again for the DDP. I hope you guys had a great rest of your day


----------



## yulilin3

Pictures from yesterday. Sorry for the amount of them, Stephanie loves to get different reactions of the celebrities during the shows. There are pics of the Rebels and Stars of the Sags shows. As well as a new "make your own postcard" station and X Wings Collectibles. You can pick a background, different stickers and just write a  message and send it to any email (for free) The african american guy holding a blaster with Steph is a YouTuber she watches called Swoozie (watch his videos on being a Disney CM they are funny). An improptu photoshoot inside ToT, and of course, the character meet dream team. I'll post the relevant ones individually in the next couple of posts
Report on Darth's Mall lines: non existent  through out the day. We went in the morning, before the parade and in the evening
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...822.1073741925.1406401066&type=1&l=edfab01c8c


----------



## yulilin3

This is the JTA line, ONE MINUTE after park opening, all the way down to H&V restaurant and curving, the people back here probably took 40 minutes to sign their kids up




In the meantime no one was signing kids up for PMC




Daniel Logan recreating a scene




Warwick Davis showing off a badge that a guest gave him




James Arnold Taylor does games with the guest each week. Warwick and Daniel had way too much fun, they were awesome








Steve Blum was beyond awesome. Stephanie kept naming all the stuff she's heard him in and he just said at the end: Wow you are a serious gamer 




And the character dream team




after this picture Rachel Bartlett approached Stephanie, the conversation started like this:
Rachel: Hi I'm Rachel Bartlett from LucasFilm
Stephanie (shaky voice): Hi I'm Stephanie from Orlando
 she told her that she loved her costume and was very impressed she made it herself. She said that she does casting for SW events all over but that she would be too young now, but to keep up the good work. She took a pic and said that she would try to get it up on the SW official; website


----------



## aggietwins03

yulilin3 said:


> Currently about a 40 minute wait to sign up jta...no one in line to sign up for pmc



What time did you post this?  It shows 6:55am. But is that local time or my central time?   I'm trying to decide what time we need to be there next Saturday to get in line for JTA. Thanks.


----------



## drmartin1998

Thanks yulilin.
That's a great plan, we'll just work with guest services at CBR to get the best route.

Have we seen a report on what type of character interaction the children can expect during the PMC from the Rebels characters? My DS6 REALLY wants to meet Chopper and this seemed like the only possible avenue to making that particular dream come true. To him Star Wars really is all about the Rebels characters, it's too bad Disney didn't plan on the popularity of that show during this years weekends.


----------



## yulilin3

You can see Rachel Bartlett (red hair) is the wife of Chris Bartlett (C3PO)


----------



## yulilin3

aggietwins03 said:


> What time did you post this?  It shows 6:55am. But is that local time or my central time?   I'm trying to decide what time we need to be there next Saturday to get in line for JTA. Thanks.


the post was at  7:55am. Be at the turnstiles no later than 7:00am. They open them around 7:30am. Stay on the left hand side of Hollywood Blvd and as close to the rope with the JTA CM as you can.


----------



## yulilin3

drmartin1998 said:


> Thanks yulilin.
> That's a great plan, we'll just work with guest services at CBR to get the best route.
> 
> Have we seen a report on what type of character interaction the children can expect during the PMC from the Rebels characters? My DS6 REALLY wants to meet Chopper and this seemed like the only possible avenue to making that particular dream come true. To him Star Wars really is all about the Rebels characters, it's too bad Disney didn't plan on the popularity of that show during this years weekends.


The only way to meet him and maybe stand close to him is PMC. He can see them all during the parade as well.
Today we'll take a video of the PMC so you can see the interaction. They are just on stage, and Sabine and Ezra help place the kids in their spots and then stay with them in the back when they get a question wrong. At the end of the show all the kids get together with Sabine, Chopper and Ezra and get a group pic.
My daughter said that if she was in PMC she would get the first question wrong just to hang out with Sabine and Ezra in the back 
I'll post the video this evening


----------



## animalkingdom15

Thanks everyone for your well wishes, I'm sure like before a day of rest at GF along with sinus/allergy meds and air conditioning will due the trick. I decided to cancel my FTF premium package today, so if anyone is looking for a FTF premium package for one, it's available. I was able to make 920 am reservations tomorrow for Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi, a 510 pm reservation tomorrow for Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine and some good timed FP for Star Tours and Lights, Motors, Action!® Extreme Stunt Show (this one I have never seen), so it's not a complete loss. I guess it was a good thing that I did go yesterday to SWW in the afternoon and got to see and feel what SWW is like.


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> You can see Rachel Bartlett (red hair) is the wife of Chris Bartlett (C3PO)


We're they walking around the park?


----------



## slaveone

Ok finally awake. Did an unexpected stay at as sports because was approaching 48 hours awake. Without enough caffeine. Had fun yesterday. Skipped the parade for food at animal kingdom lodge. Got my copy of willow signed. Warwick Davis is awesome. Then got pics of ewok and Chewie escaping the rain. Had vader cupcake. Did sots on standby. Then ewoks tale. Rushed to get to the hangar at 6. Traded with a jawa got a plo koon action figure. Saw Sabine and Ezra and a rodian  pilot. Very awesome theming. Only character I lined up for was vader. But got Tusken raiders and the band. All in all good day.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> We're they walking around the park?


this was after the PMC family edition, they come down from the stage and walk to the backstage area next to GMR (next to the fountain in the GMR courtyard there's a door where many of the SW come in and out of)


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> You can see Rachel Bartlett (red hair) is the wife of Chris Bartlett (C3PO)



We saw them yesterday. By the GMR


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

Will c3po and r2 be out this morning at all? Anyone know? Or is it just in the evening with Luke and Leia?


----------



## yulilin3

RapunzelsBFF said:


> Will c3po and r2 be out this morning at all? Anyone know? Or is it just in the evening with Luke and Leia?


Luke and Leia start their meets at 4pm next to the GMR exit. In the morning you might see them roaming around the Star Tours areas.
R2D2 has come out during the parade.
R2D2 and C3PO also come out during the PMC family edition.
And only have come out during the last set of the night next to Luke and Leia. If you are interested in meeting them get in line around 7:15pm. As soon as they come out the line gets incredibly long and the close it. If you are too far back you won't meet them.
Yesterday they came out at 7:45pm, Luke followed a couple of minutes later so we had the 4 of them meeting for only 20 minutes and then Luke takes the droids away and Leia stays meeting everyone left in line by herself.
It's hard to time it but it's doable.


----------



## pookadoo77

WonderlandsMostWantd said:


> Thank the maker, the force is strong with this one! Had a "feeling" and did a random Galactic Reservation check, and blammo, 9:20 on Saturday June 6 for 2!!! Beyond elated! Tried to get Anything for MONTHS and found nothing.  Then along come 2 reservations in less than 24 hours! Woo hoo!!!
> 
> With that said, I will have an extra reservation for 2 for the Galactic breakfast on Sunday, June 7 at (8:20am perfect time, can still make it to parade, etc). if anyone would like to try to coordinate taking this reservation, please let me know. I tried joining the FB group this morning and never got accepted, so I'm looking for takers here. I'm not in a rush to drop the reservation so I can wait until I get a response and try to coordinate with you. (I have never done the coordinated reservation swap before so if anyone can tell me the best way or point me to an appropriate thread, it would be appreciated!



Hi, sorry approved several people last night. There has been a surge in members lately and a lot of lucky ppl  Not sure if I am the only one who can or not, up to date and cleaned out. Sorry again..... Hopefully you are one of the several that I approved last night. If not please let me know!!


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

yulilin3 said:


> Luke and Leia start their meets at 4pm next to the GMR exit. In the morning you might see them roaming around the Star Tours areas.
> R2D2 has come out during the parade.
> R2D2 and C3PO also come out during the PMC family edition.
> And only have come out during the last set of the night next to Luke and Leia. If you are interested in meeting them get in line around 7:15pm. As soon as they come out the line gets incredibly long and the close it. If you are too far back you won't meet them.
> Yesterday they came out at 7:45pm, Luke followed a couple of minutes later so we had the 4 of them meeting for only 20 minutes and then Luke takes the droids away and Leia stays meeting everyone left in line by herself.
> It's hard to time it but it's doable.




Ahhh okay thank you for the info! I'm only able to stay until around 10 am today unfortunately. Was here last weekend but wanted to come back for a couple hours today. I have a three hour drive home. I'm insane.


----------



## yulilin3

Heading out. Goals for today:
Not die from heat exhaustion (I can feel I'm already dehydrated after consuming ridiculous amounts of water all day yesterday)
Lunch meet
Record PMC kids version
Record what's available at Darth's Mall so all you still waiting to come can see what they still have available
Standby for SotS (again not die from the heat)
Come home without a headache 
have a great day everyone


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

pookadoo77 said:


> Hi, sorry approved several people last night. There has been a surge in members lately and a lot of lucky ppl  Not sure if I am the only one who can or not, up to date and cleaned out. Sorry again..... Hopefully you are one of the several that I approved last night. If not please let me know!!


Yes, you approved me yesterday, thanks! I've got my reservation posted in the group and possibly a taker  thanks to you and @yulilin3 for all of your work coordinating all of this!


----------



## Cluelyss

No lightsabers at SciFi this morning


----------



## southernfriedmom

yulilin3 said:


> Heading out. Goals for today:
> Not die from heat exhaustion (I can feel I'm already dehydrated after consuming ridiculous amounts of water all day yesterday)
> Lunch meet
> Record PMC kids version
> Record what's available at Darth's Mall so all you still waiting to come can see what they still have available
> Standby for SotS (again not die from the heat)
> Come home without a headache
> have a great day everyone


Which PMC are you planning to record? My boys are doing 12:15. : ) thanks as always for your help- I managed to get here a little before 10 like you suggested and snagged the front wheelchair spots for the DPP FTF. Hope everyone has an awesome day!!!


----------



## yulilin3

southernfriedmom said:


> Which PMC are you planning to record? My boys are doing 12:15. : ) thanks as always for your help- I managed to get here a little before 10 like you suggested and snagged the front wheelchair spots for the DPP FTF. Hope everyone has an awesome day!!!


Yep that's the one you're recording


----------



## southernfriedmom

Cluelyss said:


> Anyone else doing the Chewie run with me this morning??
> 
> Got here around 7:05 and are about 5 families back from the tap stiles. Not bad since I have 3 tired and crabby kids with me today (and yes, that count includes DH!).
> 
> Hope to run into some of you today!! SciFi at 9:10, FtF then RH at 5:30. May the force be with you all today!!


I bet we were real close to you. I think we were the 3rd or 4th family. I am the one in a boot riding a pink scooter with 4 active kids and their not so active grandparents in tow. (Hard to miss us). Hope you have a great day & maybe we'll run into each other.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> Pictures from yesterday. Sorry for the amount of them, Stephanie loves to get different reactions of the celebrities during the shows. There are pics of the Rebels and Stars of the Sags shows. As well as a new "make your own postcard" station and X Wings Collectibles. You can pick a background, different stickers and just write a  message and send it to any email (for free) The african american guy holding a blaster with Steph is a YouTuber she watches called Swoozie (watch his videos on being a Disney CM they are funny). An improptu photoshoot inside ToT, and of course, the character meet dream team. I'll post the relevant ones individually in the next couple of posts
> Report on Darth's Mall lines: non existent  through out the day. We went in the morning, before the parade and in the evening
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...822.1073741925.1406401066&type=1&l=edfab01c8c


Great pics !
Never too many .......


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

In case anyone was wondering, Sci Fi was taking walk ups for immediate seating a few minutes after 8. My friend asked and they said they could seat us right away but I waited in the Chewie/wicket line instead.


----------



## Seltzer76

Random food question for Sci Fi...is the kids darth vader waffle any smaller than the adult one?  Or are they the same?


----------



## yulilin3

Funniest thing overheard while being behind the stage during the parade: can you see Anna and Elsa from here?


----------



## southernfriedmom

Anyone here today have a Yoda poster they are willing to trade for?


----------



## yulilin3

@southernfriedmom got most of the show recorded. Will upload tonight. Sorry we missed you, after the show we went straight for lunch
Lots and lots of grumpy people Around today, everyone looks overheated.  Walked by tsmm, 140 minute wait, fp line goes down almost the entrance of pixar place


----------



## yulilin3

southernfriedmom said:


> Anyone here today have a Yoda poster they are willing to trade for?


Have you asked in the dvc kiosks? They had them yesterday


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> Luke and Leia start their meets at 4pm next to the GMR exit. In the morning you might see them roaming around the Star Tours areas.
> R2D2 has come out during the parade.
> R2D2 and C3PO also come out during the PMC family edition.
> And only have come out during the last set of the night next to Luke and Leia. If you are interested in meeting them get in line around 7:15pm. As soon as they come out the line gets incredibly long and the close it. If you are too far back you won't meet them.
> Yesterday they came out at 7:45pm, Luke followed a couple of minutes later so we had the 4 of them meeting for only 20 minutes and then Luke takes the droids away and Leia stays meeting everyone left in line by herself.
> It's hard to time it but it's doable.




I would love this. If I got in line around 7:15pm would this affect the FTF dessert party? I assume I would be done by 8-ish? I would be happy if this is the only photo I got!


----------



## southernfriedmom

yulilin3 said:


> @southernfriedmom got most of the show recorded. Will upload tonight. Sorry we missed you, after the show we went straight for lunch
> Lots and lots of grumpy people Around today, everyone looks overheated.  Walked by tsmm, 140 minute wait, fp line goes down almost the entrance of pixar place


Thanks so much!! My sons were on the far right. My oldest is our SW genius but got out first because he had his light sabers in the wrong hand & wasn't paying attention. Classic for him... extremely high intelligence with zero executive functioning skills. Haha I looked for you afterwards with no luck. Maybe we'll run into each other later. I'm currently in that super long TSMM FP line. I'm not DVC- are they checking proof and if not where


----------



## yulilin3

southernfriedmom said:


> Thanks so much!! My sons were on the far right. My oldest is our SW genius but got out first because he had his light sabers in the wrong hand & wasn't paying attention. Classic for him... extremely high intelligence with zero executive functioning skills. Haha I looked for you afterwards with no luck. Maybe we'll run into each other later. I'm currently in that super long TSMM FP line. I'm not DVC- are they checking proof and if not where


You can tell them that they sent you from the ap distribution. They told me yesterday i could go to dvc with my ap for the yoda one.  
I think we got him on video


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> I would love this. If I got in line around 7:15pm would this affect the FTF dessert party? I assume I would be done by 8-ish? I would be happy if this is the only photo I got!


You'll have enough time to go check in. We got in line at 7:10 and met them around 8


----------



## CindySwims

Cluelyss said:


> No lightsabers at SciFi this morning


We got one each this morning with a 9:20 reservation. The host stand gave them to us as we left.


----------



## msdisnut

yulilin3 said:


> The area is between the exit to gmr and abc commissary. Link the character schedules is on the first post
> 
> 
> Parking lot is open all night long. No one is manning the tool both until about 6, so you can enter and anywhere you want


Thank you Yulilin3!  Can't wait for SWW IV!


----------



## CindySwims

My kids were signed up for the 12:15 show today, but they chickened out on the way to the stage. We are headed to the hotel for a rest and will be back tonight for JTA and RH.


----------



## Billabongi

Still looking for someone to help me out with a Maul poster and possibly a Stormtrooper poster. Don't want to have to go to eBay so any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jthornton94

Well, we are leaving Disney today.  I'll be back on here in probably three years to plan again.  This year was great though, despite the rain and missing RnR and ToT.  Hope everyone else has a great time.


----------



## Lights

I have a question. Are the personalized nametags passholder exclusives? I read that somewhere. I will be sad if they are!


----------



## southernfriedmom

yulilin3 said:


> You can tell them that they sent you from the ap distribution. They told me yesterday i could go to dvc with my ap for the yoda one.
> I think we got him on video


Thanks!! My husband just went over there and told them what you suggested while staring at the huge box of them and was told sorry they are for DVC members only. Oh Well can't win them all!!


----------



## Gianfootography

So this guy was awesome.


----------



## Gianfootography

Lights said:


> I have a question. Are the personalized nametags passholder exclusives? I read that somewhere. I will be sad if they are!


There are 3 Nametags this year, one red for the Empire, one blue for Rebellion and a black one for pass holders. If you see a pass holder walking around, ask them to get you a black one. I get them for people every year for non pass holders and cast members. Anyone can get the Red or Blue ones. You can spot some pass holders by the Passholder Sliders on Magic Bands. (I don't wear a slider) That is, if you want a black one, which you do since it means you are cool. Red and blue ones are cool too, but not Awesomely Black cool.


----------



## yulilin3

southernfriedmom said:


> Thanks!! My husband just went over there and told them what you suggested while staring at the huge box of them and was told sorry they are for DVC members only. Oh Well can't win them all!!


Well that sucks, sorry


----------



## Ifikus

Can anyone tell me if the Annual Passholder Star Wars Weekends T-shirts are sold out? I am going next Sunday and would like to get one if at all possible. Thanks and May The Force Be With You.


----------



## HCinKC

d-r said:


> They give you a black page of sticker letters to make the name. If it isn't in the package go back and ask for one.


Hmm, it was not in the package. Good idea though. I MUST fly back down from KS to get it, just in time for Weekend 4 of course...



Metz172 said:


> Has anyone used the bus from CBR to HS on a SWW?  We would like to be there for the opening show and rope drop.  Will we be able to get a bus that early and how much time should I plan to get there?


We used it weekend 1 but never for SWW rope drop. The earliest we caught one was 7am, and according to the driver it had been running earlier. You can ask...concierge may be more reliable. The front desk told us an hour before park opening for all buses, but that was not true. We found it to be at least an hour and a half. We never had to wait long either, usually about 5 minutes, sometimes 10. One time we did wait almost half an hour, but that was mid afternoon on a non-SWW day. HS seemed like the most common bus coming by, and we were generally there within about 15 minutes of getting on. (We were in Jamaica which was always 1st on and 1st off for us, so that time included looping the resort.) Coming back after fireworks wasn't a big deal either. We made it onto the third bus, but they were coming pretty quickly. What actually made the wait long was that there were several wheelchairs/scooters going back. Can't help that though.


----------



## Lights

Gianfootography said:


> There are 3 Nametags this year, one red for the Empire, one blue for Rebellion and a black one for pass holders. If you see a pass holder walking around, ask them to get you a black one. I get them for people every year for non pass holders and cast members. Anyone can get the Red or Blue ones. You can spot some pass holders by the Passholder Sliders on Magic Bands. (I don't wear a slider) That is, if you want a black one, which you do since it means you are cool. Red and blue ones are cool too, but not Awesomely Black cool.



Figures! The black one was the one I wanted! Hopefully I'll be able to ask someone if they're willing to help me. Do you remember the price? I would like to form some sort of "budget I should bring, but will probably go over."


----------



## yulilin3

Ifikus said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Annual Passholder Star Wars Weekends T-shirts are sold out? I am going next Sunday and would like to get one if at all possible. Thanks and May The Force Be With You.


I'm going later to take a video of the merchandise that's available. The ap holder shirt  was there yesterday


----------



## Ifikus

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going later to take a video of the merchandise that's available. The ap holder shirt  was there yesterday


Thanks. I was there last weekend and didn't even know they had them until I saw some one wearing one back at POP. Not a huge deal but I would like to get one and the poster as well. Plan on being there at rope drop and heading straight to Darth's Mall. I wasn't sure if they sold them all until they sell out or if they bring in inventory for each weekend.


----------



## lovethattink

We are heading to cold stone then back to resort.  Too humid and hot today.  How to make it back for fireworks! 




yulilin3 said:


> Pictures from yesterday. Sorry for the amount of them, Stephanie loves to get different reactions of the celebrities during the shows. There are pics of the Rebels and Stars of the Sags shows. As well as a new "make your own postcard" station and X Wings Collectibles. You can pick a background, different stickers and just write a  message and send it to any email (for free) The african american guy holding a blaster with Steph is a YouTuber she watches called Swoozie (watch his videos on being a Disney CM they are funny). An improptu photoshoot inside ToT, and of course, the character meet dream team. I'll post the relevant ones individually in the next couple of posts
> Report on Darth's Mall lines: non existent  through out the day. We went in the morning, before the parade and in the evening
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...822.1073741925.1406401066&type=1&l=edfab01c8c



We wondered how we missedthe postcard station. Good to know it's new.



yulilin3 said:


> This is the JTA line, ONE MINUTE after park opening, all the way down to H&V restaurant and curving, the people back here probably took 40 minutes to sign their kids up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime no one was signing kids up for PMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Logan recreating a scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warwick Davis showing off a badge that a guest gave him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Arnold Taylor does games with the guest each week. Warwick and Daniel had way too much fun, they were awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Blum was beyond awesome. Stephanie kept naming all the stuff she's heard him in and he just said at the end: Wow you are a serious gamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the character dream team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after this picture Rachel Bartlett approached Stephanie, the conversation started like this:
> Rachel: Hi I'm Rachel Bartlett from LucasFilm
> Stephanie (shaky voice): Hi I'm Stephanie from Orlando
> she told her that she loved her costume and was very impressed she made it herself. She said that she does casting for SW events all over but that she would be too young now, but to keep up the good work. She took a pic and said that she would try to get it up on the SW official; website



I see the AT-AT shirt! Itv looks good on you.


----------



## yulilin3

They've been opening theater of the stars for SotS consistently at. 2:45 pm.
Did about 30 minutes of standby line and here's our view


----------



## RedM94

southernfriedmom said:


> Thanks!! My husband just went over there and told them what you suggested while staring at the huge box of them and was told sorry they are for DVC members only. Oh Well can't win them all!!



@southernfriedmom 

My son and I will be at the RH for a 4:00 ADR.  I can grab a yoda for you at DVC kiosk if you like.


----------



## mom2of2

Seltzer76 said:


> Random food question for Sci Fi...is the kids darth vader waffle any smaller than the adult one?  Or are they the same?


  same


----------



## sls404

Not sure if this has been reported yet but was told by CM today that the teal women's SWW tank top is sold out. Of course it was the only item on my list.


----------



## ArielRae

Ifikus said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Annual Passholder Star Wars Weekends T-shirts are sold out? I am going next Sunday and would like to get one if at all possible. Thanks and May The Force Be With You.



I went on May 23rd and they were sold out of the Passholder 2XL size shirt.


----------



## wgeo

I'm outside the SOS show waiting for my husband and I just tried to get a Yoda poster at the DVC stand and they would not let me with my AP  bummer. But they were still giving out boba at the poster handout


----------



## d-r

Sonya2489 said:


> @d-r oh that would be so great! We actually did try and ask them if we could get 2 from them (even offered to trade lol) but to no avail =/
> Let me know when and we will meet up with you. Thank you so much!



I'm sorry I just saw this and we've already left. Are you here next weekend? PM me.


----------



## d-r

yulilin3 said:


> This is the JTA line, ONE MINUTE after park opening, all the way down to H&V restaurant and curving, the people back here probably took 40 minutes to sign their kids up
> 
> In the meantime no one was signing kids up for PMC



My kids did PMC today and had a great time.


----------



## mesaboy2

Does anyone know if the PhotoPass shot with Jedi Mickey is included with the H&V meal, either digital or print?  My server told me it was not included, but I thought I read somewhere that it was....


----------



## soniam

mesaboy2 said:


> Does anyone know if the PhotoPass shot with Jedi Mickey is included with the H&V meal, either digital or print?  My server told me it was not included, but I thought I read somewhere that it was....



According to Yulilin's post below (#14071), Jedi Mickey picture is included for free in PhotoPass as a digital download.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...nd-tricks-2015.3324422/page-704#post-53634244


----------



## animalkingdom15

Never mind typical afternoon Florida monsoon is over.


----------



## paysensmom

Do characters meet at alternate locations if it is raining?


----------



## Delilah1310

does anyone else feel like weekend IV is getting a little shortchanged without a Rebels voice actor?
I mean, I know Ashley will be there ... but she's there every weekend!
(okay ... mini-rant over)


----------



## animalkingdom15

For my Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine Fantasmic dinner reservation for tomorrow and for my Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi on Wednesday, do I need to show them anything reservation wise or do I just give them my name.


----------



## db99

animalkingdom15 said:


> For my Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine Fantasmic dinner reservation for tomorrow and for my Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi on Wednesday, do I need to show them anything reservation wise or do I just give them my name.



Just the name.


----------



## mesaboy2

animalkingdom15 said:


> For my Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine Fantasmic dinner reservation for tomorrow and for my Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi on Wednesday, do I need to show them anything reservation wise or do I just give them my name.



Name, number in party, and reservation time should be all you need, at least that's all I needed for Jedi Mickey.  I'd have the confirmation numbers ready in case there's a problem though.


----------



## mesaboy2

soniam said:


> According to Yulilin's post below (#14071), Jedi Mickey picture is included for free in PhotoPass as a digital download.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...nd-tricks-2015.3324422/page-704#post-53634244



Would you believe I looked everywhere but Post #14071?  

Thanks!


----------



## roselark

Just arrived and hanging out in Rebel Hangar. No characters, but has been fun anyway. Anyone know if AP posters are gone for the day?  Also, where are they handed out? We will be back at DHS on Friday.


----------



## animalkingdom15

db99 said:


> Just the name.



Thanks.


----------



## animalkingdom15

mesaboy2 said:


> Name, number in party, and reservation time should be all you need, at least that's all I needed for Jedi Mickey.  I'd have the confirmation numbers ready in case there's a problem though.



Thanks. I will have my cell phone on me so I can either show them the email confirmation or the info from My Disney Experience if needed.


----------



## yulilin3

sls404 said:


> Not sure if this has been reported yet but was told by CM today that the teal women's SWW tank top is sold out. Of course it was the only item on my list.


Yeah.The teal shirt is sold out.I just came from Darth's Mall



mesaboy2 said:


> Does anyone know if the PhotoPass shot with Jedi Mickey is included with the H&V meal, either digital or print?  My server told me it was not included, but I thought I read somewhere that it was....


It's a downloadable file and it's free.



paysensmom said:


> Do characters meet at alternate locations if it is raining?


They do not have rain locations. 



Delilah1310 said:


> does anyone else feel like weekend IV is getting a little shortchanged without a Rebels voice actor?
> I mean, I know Ashley will be there ... but she's there every weekend!
> (okay ... mini-rant over)


That was the spot that was suppose to be for Freddie Prinze Jr.



roselark said:


> Just arrived and hanging out in Rebel Hangar. No characters, but has been fun anyway. Anyone know if AP posters are gone for the day?  Also, where are they handed out? We will be back at DHS on Friday.


Distribution is done for the weekend.They give them out in between One Man's Dream and TSMM


----------



## yulilin3

Left the park for today. I will upload the PMC video and store walkthroughs in the next couple of hours.


----------



## ghornett

Not sure if this has been mentioned but the Her Univ At-At shirt rang up ten dollars less than the tag price earlier today.


----------



## shannon006

Where can we buy the millennium falcon and Death Star light up cubes


----------



## shannon006

Also what time do we head to dessert party?


----------



## yulilin3

more pics from today...videos of PMC and merchandise are uploading slooooowly on YouTube 
Because cars that carry celebrities in the motorcade don't run on magic alone, caught this one while cutting thru traffic taking the Hess station route (it saves you about 15 minutes when traffic is backed up)




These 2 just have way too much fun


----------



## yulilin3

shannon006 said:


> Where can we buy the millennium falcon and Death Star light up cubes





shannon006 said:


> Also what time do we head to dessert party?


any pop up bar around the park. There are 2 next to the stage, one by Brown Derby, by 50s Prime Time, by Darth's Mall,inside Darth's Mall,  by Star Tours..you seriously can't miss it
Dessert party area opens up at 8:30pm no need to line up early as there are plenty of tables for everyone


----------



## yulilin3

@kmcdougan  pics of you marching today


----------



## yulilin3

and I hope one of these are your kids @southernfriedmom


----------



## yulilin3

there's a better one (the one that the guy is taking) floating around twitter already, but I thought it was cool we caught it


----------



## delmar411

ghornett said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned but the Her Univ At-At shirt rang up ten dollars less than the tag price earlier today.



What did your price tag say? The one I bought on friday is tag $32.95 and rang up that price too.


----------



## yulilin3

ghornett said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned but the Her Univ At-At shirt rang up ten dollars less than the tag price earlier today.


Wow, wished I'd known when I was there


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> Wow, wished I'd known when I was there


Me too! I would have rebought and returned with the old receipt.


----------



## mesaboy2

First experience with the revamped MDX version of PhotoPass and at first glance it looks like downloading our H&V photos will cost $14.95 each.  Will have to poke around more and see if I'm missing something.

@yulilin3 already knows this, but I was batting around the idea of cancelling the FtF PP for a week or two after the first reports about it came out.  I ultimately did cancel it, and sitting at the wall outside 50s PT Friday night waiting for the fireworks I realized we might the right decision (for us).  I like loud music and bass in the car from time to time, but that throbbing beat at the point-blank range of the dessert party would have driven me bonkers after a long SWW day!  *Her recommended spot outside 50s PT is terrific, unobstructed viewing--we only missed the preshow.*


----------



## delmar411

Today was insanely hot and crowded. We only did a few things at HS before hopping over to AK but I feel like I have been walking in the desert for days. 

I hope everyone kept hydrated this weekend, but if not....we have 4 days to recover!


----------



## Cluelyss

Sabine and Ezra were at RH about 6:45 tonight. Sabine told DS he smelled like French fries. I think he's in love.


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> First experience with the revamped MDX version of PhotoPass and at first glance it looks like downloading our H&V photos will cost $14.95 each.  Will have to poke around more and see if I'm missing something.
> 
> @yulilin3 already knows this, but I was batting around the idea of cancelling the FtF PP for a week or two after the first reports about it came out.  I ultimately did cancel it, and sitting at the wall outside 50s PT Friday night waiting for the fireworks I realized we might the right decision (for us).  I like loud music and bass in the car from time to time, but that throbbing beat at the point-blank range of the dessert party would have driven me bonkers after a long SWW day!  *Her recommended spot outside 50s PT is terrific, unobstructed viewing--we only missed the preshow.*


I'm glad you liked the spot. I always tell people that it's an awesome view of the fireworks but not the pre show. And I agree that the boots and cats isn't for everyone.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Today was insanely hot and crowded. We only did a few things at HS before hopping over to AK but I feel like I have been walking in the desert for days.
> 
> I hope everyone kept hydrated this weekend, but if not....we have 4 days to recover!


seriously...even we were done by 4pm today...it has been a crazy weekend, weather-wise


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> can someone remind me Ash's username, I think it starts with a k right...anyway pics of him marching today


  I believe this is who you are looking for : @kmcdougan


----------



## pmaurer74

mesaboy2 said:


> First experience with the revamped MDX version of PhotoPass and at first glance it looks like downloading our H&V photos will cost $14.95 each.  Will have to poke around more and see if I'm missing something.
> 
> @yulilin3 already knows this, but I was batting around the idea of cancelling the FtF PP for a week or two after the first reports about it came out.  I ultimately did cancel it, and sitting at the wall outside 50s PT Friday night waiting for the fireworks I realized we might the right decision (for us).  I like loud music and bass in the car from time to time, but that throbbing beat at the point-blank range of the dessert party would have driven me bonkers after a long SWW day!  *Her recommended spot outside 50s PT is terrific, unobstructed viewing--we only missed the preshow.*



You have me concerned now. I have the FTF PP for June 7. Mainly to watch the parade in the shade and a non crowded way to watch the fireworks. My DH has Meneire's and plans to wear ear plugs but if the bass is bad and it is really loud it will give him vertigo. I do not want to have wasted a bunch of money. Is it really that loud? Also is there a place to view the parade without having to line up very early and not being far back? I am not sure what to do.


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> I believe this is who you are looking for : @kmcdougan


yay, thanks. I know it was k and then dougan but I was missing the letters in the middle. I'll tag him now


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> You have me concerned now. I have the FTF PP for June 7. Mainly to watch the parade in the shade and a non crowded way to watch the fireworks. My DH has Meneire's and plans to wear ear plugs but if the bass is bad and it is really loud it will give him vertigo. I do not want to have wasted a bunch of money. Is it really that loud? Also is there a place to view the parade without having to line up very early and not being far back? I am not sure what to do.


The dance party is loud, not sure what level of loudness he can tolerate but what you can do is grab desserts and drinks and if it gets to loud just come over to the ledge and hang out. You can go in and out of the package area as many times as you want...now the fireworks themselves are very loud, especially the last group, your whole body shakes.
How about some noise cancelling headphones, would those work better?
There's no spots that you can see the parade without lining up very early and still get a good view, sorry


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> The dance party is loud, not sure what level of loudness he can tolerate but what you can do is grab desserts and drinks and if it gets to loud just come over to the ledge and hang out. You can go in and out of the package area as many times as you want...now the fireworks themselves are very loud, especially the last group, your whole body shakes.
> How about some noise cancelling headphones, would those work better?
> There's no spots that you can see the parade without lining up very early and still get a good view, sorry


what about the area close to the gate where they come out? That is where I used to watch the pixar parade when they had it.


----------



## mesaboy2

pmaurer74 said:


> You have me concerned now. I have the FTF PP for June 7. Mainly to watch the parade in the shade and a non crowded way to watch the fireworks. My DH has Meneire's and plans to wear ear plugs but if the bass is bad and it is really loud it will give him vertigo. I do not want to have wasted a bunch of money. Is it really that loud? Also is there a place to view the parade without having to line up very early and not being far back? I am not sure what to do.



Yeah, that's a tough call.  Weekend I reports from the FTF PP (not Deluxe PP) dessert party area were that it was more crowded than expected, but Weekend II reports seemed to be better.  I waffled for a bit, then factored in how much dessert we would actually enjoy (I am not a dessert dude at all, DD wouldn't eat much of it, etc.).  I've walked in that party area before other events in the past and I remembered it being pretty loud--and this had to have been the same.  Put it all together with still having to arrive early for the parade (60 minutes at least), a desire to see Baymax without an obscene wait, and of course the FTF cost itself and I realized it just didn't make sense for us.  I'm sure it's great for many, but just not my family's particular bag.

That said, I bow to the experts here for their advice and opinion.


----------



## yulilin3

Observations from the first 3 weekends. Sunday has become the most crowded day. Today was insanely crowded, just look at attractions times, TSM 180 minutes, ToT topped at 200 minutes, RnRC 120 minutes.
Be prepared and have a plan


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> what about the area close to the gate where they come out? That is where I used to watch the pixar parade when they had it.


taken over by the package and a huge group from the 501st fl garrison. You have to grab that spot at least an hour and a half before. People have been lining up earlier this year for the parade, some people are grabbing spots by 9am.


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> Observations from the first 3 weekends. Sunday has become the most crowded day. Today was insanely crowded, just look at attractions times, TSM 180 minutes, ToT topped at 200 minutes, RnRC 120 minutes.
> Be prepared and have a plan


Oh wow I was hoping Sunday would be the least crowded. We will for sure be there Friday weekend IV for Galactic 8:05 and RH 5:45 and then are picking one other day. I had it as Friday and Sunday but We may do Friday and Saturday instead then.


----------



## cinder-ellah

mesaboy2 said:


> Yeah, that's a tough call.  Weekend I reports from the FTF PP (not Deluxe PP) dessert party area were that it was more crowded than expected, but Weekend II reports seemed to be better.  I waffled for a bit, then factored in how much dessert we would actually enjoy (I am not a dessert dude at all, DD wouldn't eat much of it, etc.).  I've walked in that party area before other events in the past and I remembered it being pretty loud--and this had to have been the same.  Put it all together with still having to arrive early for the parade (60 minutes at least), a desire to see Baymax without an obscene wait, and of course the FTF cost itself and I realized it just didn't make sense for us.  I'm sure it's great for many, but just not my family's particular bag.
> 
> That said, I bow to the experts here for their advice and opinion.


Definitely not an expert at SWW, but had fun learning & trying events etc. The DJ party was loud.  After having a couple of specialty drinks /  "The Force"...... It was not too loud and we had fun ! 
Our group got the FTF DPP / May 16th, because we only had day and it was our first time for SWW.  Spendy, but I felt with our limited time it was helpful for the parade viewing, the Dessert Party / Fireworks and the extras. 
Would I do it again ?
Maybe not if I had more days for SWW. 
With just the one day, we were glad we had it.


----------



## pmaurer74

In the parade, who goes up to the stage vs. who marches on and where do they go?


----------



## delmar411

pmaurer74 said:


> You have me concerned now. I have the FTF PP for June 7. Mainly to watch the parade in the shade and a non crowded way to watch the fireworks. My DH has Meneire's and plans to wear ear plugs but if the bass is bad and it is really loud it will give him vertigo. I do not want to have wasted a bunch of money. Is it really that loud? Also is there a place to view the parade without having to line up very early and not being far back? I am not sure what to do.



http://instagram.com/p/21m1vSni1Y/

This is a short video from as far back from the stage as possible in the party area. Turn your volume up to top sound and remember this is from a phone. It will give you an idea of the noise level


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> In the parade, who goes up to the stage vs. who marches on and where do they go?


501st and Rebel Legion march on and exit thru gates by star tours. Everyone else goes up on stage


----------



## hiroMYhero

pmaurer74 said:


> You have me concerned now. I have the FTF PP for June 7. Mainly to watch the parade in the shade and a non crowded way to watch the fireworks. My DH has Meneire's and plans to wear ear plugs but if the bass is bad and it is really loud it will give him vertigo. I do not want to have wasted a bunch of money. Is it really that loud? Also is there a place to view the parade without having to line up very early and not being far back? I am not sure what to do.


Well, I don't want to get too clinical, but as a speech pathologist, I wouldn't want to be that close to the Dance Party.

Even with noise canceling headphones,  it's the vibrations from the bass and the overall loudness of the music that will affect his inner ear... possibly setting off his vertigo.

You can keep the package for the parade viewing. For the Dessert Party, have your DH station himself either on the Echo Lake ledge area or even closer to Prime Time. You would have to carry desserts from the party to him but that would be much better than having him become ill.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Well, I don't want to get too clinical, but as a speech pathologist, I wouldn't want to be that close to the Dance Party.
> 
> Even with noise canceling headphones,  it's the vibrations from the bass and the overall loudness of the music that will affect his inner ear... possibly setting off his vertigo.
> 
> You can keep the package for the parade viewing. For the Dessert Party, have your DH station himself either on the Echo Lake ledge area or even closer to Prime Time. You would have to carry desserts from the party to him but that would be much better than having him become ill.


just to add, you can bring a plastic container so you can carry a lot more desserts than the little plates they give so you don't have to make too many trips back and forth


----------



## animalkingdom15

Sounds with the heat and it was bad yesterday for the 3 hours I was at HS, that half days might be a good idea so the heat doesn't ware me out to much. So for the rest of my time here I think I will do:

Monday 6/1 - Late afternoon and evening at HS (Having  5 pm dinner at Jedi Mickey's w/ 1st show Fantasmic)
Tuesday 6/2 - Late afternoon and evening at MK (seeing MSEP and Wishes)
Wednesday 6/3 - Morning and early afternoon at HS (Galactic Breakfast)
Thursday 6/4 - Morning and early afternoon at AK


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> @Cynister thanks for your detailed reports. I'm sure it'll help people for future trips.
> What was your absolute favorite thing about SWW and the thing you liked the least?


My favorite things about SWW were probably all of the perks from the VIP day, how easy it was to walk to HS from our hotel, getting to draw Darth Donald, & the Rebel Hangar food.
My least favorite things were the blisters I got, the lines for the characters, & not being able to get the AP posters (we're not AP holders).


----------



## lovethattink

Delilah1310 said:


> does anyone else feel like weekend IV is getting a little shortchanged without a Rebels voice actor?
> I mean, I know Ashley will be there ... but she's there every weekend!
> (okay ... mini-rant over)



No way!! Ahsoka lives! !  @Gianfootography would agree. It's HUGE that Ahsoka is Fulcrum!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Teamanderson said:


> Oh wow I was hoping Sunday would be the least crowded. We will for sure be there Friday weekend IV for Galactic 8:05 and RH 5:45 and then are picking one other day. I had it as Friday and Sunday but We may do Friday and Saturday instead then.


Today, MK closed at 6:00p for a special event which probaby contributed to the crowd level at DHS. MK will be having a regular schedule next weekend. Not sure how bad Sundays were the first two SWWs.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> No way!! Ahsoka lives! !  @Gianfootography would agree. It's HUGE that Ahsoka is Fulcrum!


Ashley is great and Ahsoka is awesome but it cannot be denied that we're a celebrity down for weekend IV.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Today, MK closed at 6:00p for a special event which probaby contributed to the crowd level at DHS. MK will be having a regular schedule next weekend. Not sure how bad Sundays were the first two SWWs.


I didn't even know that. That could've been the cause of today's crowds.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Ashley is great and Ahsoka is awesome but it cannot be denied that we're a celebrity down for weekend IV.



I'll give you this,  it's going to be very difficult to get Ray Park's autograph.


----------



## southernfriedmom

RedM94 said:


> @southernfriedmom
> 
> My son and I will be at the RH for a 4:00 ADR.  I can grab a yoda for you at DVC kiosk if you like.


You're so sweet. I hate that I missed this. I am just now checking the boards again- I've been busy trying to avoid the constant string of meltdowns from my 4 kiddos- it's been a hot & crowded but fun day. Thanks for offering.


----------



## jane2073

I haven't seen Ashley in any of the shows so I am definitely looking forward to seeing her next week.  Especially since her character has become so iconic (imo).

We just did SoS and RH today.  The show was very entertaining!  Warwick Davis is so funny and I had never heard Daniel Logan speak until today's


----------



## emsip

lovethattink said:


> I'll give you this,  it's going to be very difficult to get Ray Park's autograph.



We will be at Disney next weekend.  I was planning to be at DHS at 5am to get a FP for Ray Park.  Will I be too late?  What time should I get to the park?


----------



## Teamanderson

What is the differences between PMC kid edition and family edition? Is it fast pass-able? Is the family edition where R2D2 and C3pO are? Or just around 7:15 with Luke?


----------



## delmar411

emsip said:


> We will be at Disney next weekend.  I was planning to be at DHS at 5am to get a FP for Ray Park.  Will I be too late?  What time should I get to the park?



Maybe. It will all depend on who the regulars all line up for plus all the others that have done their homework. Are you going friday? If not, you can at least get a baseline from fridays line close time.
Things like this are so hard to judge.

Keep in mind, many front line spaces are virtually held and people will rejoin the lines right before banding time.


----------



## emsip

delmar411 said:


> Maybe. It will all depend on who the regulars all line up for plus all the others that have done their homework. Are you going friday? If not, you can at least get a baseline from fridays line close time.
> Things like this are so hard to judge.
> 
> Keep in mind, many front line spaces are virtually held and people will rejoin the lines right before banding time.



Going Friday, Saturday and Sunday but only planning to wake up early for one of those days.  Do you know which day is usually the least crazy?


----------



## RedM94

*View attachment 100097    Trading Posters. 
*
First and foremost, it is sad that I have to report that our fifth annual father son SWW getaway has come to a close.  We fly back to Pennsylvania first thing in the morning.  Thank you to everyone who helped my son and I make memories that will last a lifetime.  We met and made a lot of new friends and were reaquanted with many old friends.

@yulilin3 i have followed your Star Wars Thread form several years and was thrilled to finally meet you and to have a chance to sit and chat with you.  You are the best!!!!

Everyone seems to be talking about the posters.  My son included.  He is bound and determined to have the entire set.  We have an extra Yoda, Boba, and Maul poster.   They are in excellent shape as we put them directly into our locker after getting them.  If you are going to be at weekend IV or V, and want to trade for a storm trooper or Chewie poster, please PM me.

Enjoy the rest of SWW and safe travels to the non locals.  We will see you all again next year!!!!!!View attachment 100091View attachment 100091


----------



## RedM94

Sorry all for the full sized photos and double post.  Tried three times to fix and just c'mon get it right.


----------



## delmar411

emsip said:


> Going Friday, Saturday and Sunday but only planning to wake up early for one of those days.  Do you know which day is usually the least crazy?



Normally friday is the least busy because the locals have to work but school is out here on thursday for the summer so there will be more locals with kids trying to knock out SWW stuff on the friday. It is just too hard to guesstimate this particular weekend IMO. 

I know I have promised my DS9 an all day autograph day for SWW this saturday and we are all going on friday and will be sleeping out for both Ray and Jeremy when other weekends it was just DH and myself.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

What event was MK closed private for?


Also, wow, GREAT fireworks tonight from home. Visibility varies day to day. They were so bright tonight so I know you guys had a great show by 50s PT!!


----------



## lovethattink

emsip said:


> We will be at Disney next weekend.  I was planning to be at DHS at 5am to get a FP for Ray Park.  Will I be too late?  What time should I get to the park?



Yes, too late. Might get standby.


----------



## Jfine

Well we had so much fun at our first SWW this year (Weekend 1) that we're returning for the last weekend. Yeah! Does anyone know if the Boba Fett steins are still left? DH is wishing he had got on day 1.


----------



## lovethattink

Jfine said:


> Well we had so much fun at our first SWW this year (Weekend 1) that we're returning for the last weekend. Yeah! Does anyone know if the Boba Fett steins are still left? DH is wishing he had got on day 1.



They had them today.


----------



## RebelScumRunner

Any word on how the Fett family's line is, and on that matter, also Ahsoka's?  

I know that you kind of have to time Ahsoka since she shares the spot with a few others. As for the Fetts, I would love to meet Boba, but would be quite satisfied with Jango also. 

I've read so much about Chewie, Vader, Maul, and the Skywalkers...invaluable advice, really.  Anything active can share about Boba & Jango?  Ridiculously long line? Tips from the AP pros? 

Thanks.


----------



## delmar411

lovethattink said:


> They had them today.



@lovethattink , did you stop and talk with Linda Skywalker today by the DVC kiosk across from Sci-Fi? I thought it was you but couldnt remember your correct username and I dont know your real name (oops!) so I said nothing. LOL


----------



## Eric Julie and Hailey

javaj said:


> Offered this up on the cancellation thread but there were no takers - I am going to cancel a Jedi dinner for 5 people for June 13th, 850 pm (not Fantasmic). If interested, PM to coordinate. Otherwise I'll cancel on Monday 6/1



What is the cancellation thread please?

I am dying for a 6/12 VIP experience for two -- or even one of the FTF packages.  I think my only prayer is coordinating a cancellation.


----------



## CindySwims

Ezra and Sabine came by the RH about 7:20 tonight. Great interaction with them! They talked to my boys for awhile the first time around and even came back for a second conversation. The Jawa that came by at the beginning of our meal did trade. We were seated about 20 min. after our reservation time, but really enjoyed ourselves once inside. My oldest has food allergies and the chef was great. He came out and made their requested chicken strips and fries and even stayed a talked for a bit when he delivered their food.


----------



## Cluelyss

We are back at our hotel for the night and leave tomorrow.  Just wanted to give a special shout out to @yulilin3 and this thread for allowing us to have an amazing weekend. DH was shocked at how I always seemed to be one step ahead of the crowds and knew so many tips and tricks  But the icing on the cake was timing Luke, Leia and the droids tonight. The droids were his two priority meets and I'm so glad I was able to make that happen for him. yulilin, wish I could have thanked you in person, but the kids were so hot after the parade we had to leave the park for a few hours.  Your advice was invaluable and your passion is contagious. Now I will continue to live vicariously through the rest of you for a couple more weeks


----------



## Cluelyss

southernfriedmom said:


> I bet we were real close to you. I think we were the 3rd or 4th family. I am the one in a boot riding a pink scooter with 4 active kids and their not so active grandparents in tow. (Hard to miss us). Hope you have a great day & maybe we'll run into each other.


Were you wearing the Boba Fett dress? DH pointed it out to me, he loved it!! If you happened to hear a little boy screaming his face off in line behind you, that was us. DS suddenly grew terrified of his favorite SW character this morning and refused to meet him.


----------



## cinder-ellah

People were asking about the early closure today at MK.  I don't know if this has been posted, but I saw this on a Theme Park thread (sorry didn't get the poster) :

"It's the U.S. Travel Association / IPW Convention.

https://www.ipw.com/

According to their convention schedule (and corresponding park hours), they also have SeaWorld rented out Monday evening and Universal Studios rented out Wednesday evening."


----------



## bgg319

I was thinking Sunday would be best with people traveling back.  Who knows?  Probably impossible to predict.


----------



## bgg319

Anyone know of RRC is still down?


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

What time should we be in line to see Luke, Leia, and the droids?


----------



## yulilin3

emsip said:


> We will be at Disney next weekend.  I was planning to be at DHS at 5am to get a FP for Ray Park.  Will I be too late?  What time should I get to the park?


Be in line the latest at 4am. This has been the case with a full line up of celebrity autograph including JAT and Ashley (the last couple of years) this year being on Ray, Jeremy and Ashley will be harder to get Ray. Like delmar said you can read reports from Friday but it would be best to pan on going very, very early



Teamanderson said:


> What is the differences between PMC kid edition and family edition? Is it fast pass-able? Is the family edition where R2D2 and C3pO are? Or just around 7:15 with Luke?


PMC Kids: you sign them up at ABC Sound Studio in the morning, it's all about the Rebels sow and it features Sabine, Ezra and Chopper
PMC Family: family gets picked at random right before the show, you fight against Imperial officers and stormtroopers, all questions are about the movies. Hosted by Ashley Eckstein and features R2D2 and C3PO



Jfine said:


> Well we had so much fun at our first SWW this year (Weekend 1) that we're returning for the last weekend. Yeah! Does anyone know if the Boba Fett steins are still left? DH is wishing he had got on day 1.



Boba Fett steins seem to be very well stocked.



RebelScumRunner said:


> Any word on how the Fett family's line is, and on that matter, also Ahsoka's?
> 
> I know that you kind of have to time Ahsoka since she shares the spot with a few others. As for the Fetts, I would love to meet Boba, but would be quite satisfied with Jango also.
> 
> I've read so much about Chewie, Vader, Maul, and the Skywalkers...invaluable advice, really.  Anything active can share about Boba & Jango?  Ridiculously long line? Tips from the AP pros?
> 
> Thanks.


Jango and Boba share a line and rotate about every 20 minutes. The link to the character map and times is on the first post.




bgg319 said:


> Anyone know of RRC is still down?


It was up and running yesterday



iluvwdw4ever said:


> What time should we be in line to see Luke, Leia, and the droids?


Get in line at 7:15pm, they come out all together at 7:40pm and only stay for about 20 minutes so you have to time it right


----------



## yulilin3

Video of the Padawan Mind Challenge kids version from yesterday @drmartin1998 @southernfriedmom 




For all of you coming in the next 2 weeks, there's still a lot of merchandise left. Here are videos of each of the Darth's Mall stores:


----------



## yulilin3

It was so nice to sit and chat with you and your son as well, @RedM94  I'm glad you had a great time at SWW


----------



## yulilin3

_*SWW IV - June 5, 6, 7
Garrison: Phantom DISers...here's your schedule*

@yulilin3 - 6 (RH), 7
@jtowntoflorida - 5 (H&V), 6 (SciFi, RH)
@Skywise - 5 (SciFi, FTF), 7
@lovethattink - 5, 6, 7
@butterfly71076 - 5, 6, 7
@bushdianee - 6 (H&V)
@ConnieB - 5, 6, 7
@aidansmommy - 5, 6, 7
@saundedj - 5, 6, 7
@xApril - 5, 6
@disneydreamin23 - 6 (SciFi, H&V)
@Delilah1310 - 7 (H&V, FTF DP)
@princessanj - 5, 6
@Cavners5 - 5 (SciFi)
@Candleshoe - 7 (H&V) [June 9 (SciFi)]
@MunchkinandSugarBear - 5, 6, 7
@Monykalyn - 5 (SciFi), 6 (FTF, RH)
@Tea4Alice - 6 (H&V, RH), 7 (FTF DP)
@lovingeire - 5 (FTF) [May 1 (H&V)]
@RenaissanceBabe - 7 (H&V)
@2girlsmom - 5, 6 (H&V), 7
@ciachef - 6, 7
@LumosQ102 - 5, 6, 7
@Dani C - 5, (RH), 6 (FTF DP), 7
@Bullseye - 7
@jane2073 - 5
@jeanneg4of4 - 5, 6
@pld5 - 7
@Laura C - 5 (VIP), 6, 7
@MomBird's Fam - 6
@slaveone - 5 (H&V, RH), 7
@CindySwims - 5 (FTF), 6
@LumosQ102 - 5, 7
@dawn8179 - 6 (SciFi, H&V)
@peach1377 - 5, 6 (H&V), 7 (H&V)
@AliceIn - 6, 7
@prgal0715 - 5 (FTF)
@delmar411 - 5, 6
@Metz172 - 5, (FTF DP), 7
@pbb322 - 7 (SciFi, H&V, FTF)
@RookieLady - 7 (SciFi, H&V, RH)
@prgal0715 - 5 (FTF DP, RH)
@Teamanderson - 5 (SciFi, H&V)
@nnapoles - 6 (SciFi)
@loribird - 5 (FTF DP), 6 (H&V), 7 (RH)
@MiataPaige - 7 (RH)
@Random Ninja - 5, 7

Weekend IV: June 5-7_
*James Arnold Taylor (not signing)
Ray Park *Darth Maul –_Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace _Autograph Sessions ( tentative 1pm and 2:15pm)
*Jeremy Bulloch *Boba Fett –_Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back_ and_Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi _Autograph Sessions ( tentative 1pm, 2:15pm and 4:30pm)
*Ashley Eckstein*(Voice of Ahsoka Tano –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars and Rebels _) Autograph session 4:45pm-5:45pm

Giving priority to Ray Park, arrive by 4am. Jeremy arrive by 5:30am. Ashley by 6am
Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am

Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
Visit to the Maul 5:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
PMC kids edition 12:15pm and 4:15pm sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC featuring Sabine and Ezra)
2:30pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM
Galactic Dance Party 7 pm

Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm
the celebrities that have the tentative next to their autograph session times is because Disney hasn't released the map yet. Ashley's session was confirmed by her via her blog.
I really hope that Ray Park does 2 sessions but he has been doing only 1 the last couple of years, which would make it even harder to get.


----------



## yulilin3

Attention weekend V-ers ...Beauty and the Beast is back on the schedule for the last weekend. 9am, 10:15am and 11:30am


----------



## lovethattink

delmar411 said:


> @lovethattink , did you stop and talk with Linda Skywalker today by the DVC kiosk across from Sci-Fi? I thought it was you but couldnt remember your correct username and I dont know your real name (oops!) so I said nothing. LOL



We bumped into Linda quite a bit yesterday.  I remember stopping and talking about the skirt Ashley gave her. Last night we also were talking with her by that dvc booth.

We don't get very far. Seems everywhere we go, we end up stopping and taking to someone. 

Say hi next time.  Just holler Tink.


----------



## RedM94

This is the earliest I have ever flown out of MCO.  I usually fly out around noon.  

This place is a zoo first thing in the morning!!!!   So glad SWW prepared me for the crowds.


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> This is the earliest I have ever flown out of MCO.  I usually fly out around noon.
> 
> This place is a zoo first thing in the morning!!!!   So glad SWW prepared me for the crowds.


have a great flight


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> _*SWW IV - June 5, 6, 7
> Garrison: Phantom DISers...here's your schedule*
> 
> @yulilin3 - 6 (RH), 7
> @jtowntoflorida - 5 (H&V), 6 (SciFi, RH)
> @Skywise - 5 (SciFi, FTF), 7
> @lovethattink - 5, 6, 7
> @butterfly71076 - 5, 6, 7
> @bushdianee - 6 (H&V)
> @ConnieB - 5, 6, 7
> @aidansmommy - 5, 6, 7
> @saundedj - 5, 6, 7
> @xApril - 5, 6
> @disneydreamin23 - 6 (SciFi, H&V)
> @Delilah1310 - 7 (H&V, FTF DP)
> @princessanj - 5, 6
> @Cavners5 - 5 (SciFi)
> @Candleshoe - 7 (H&V) [June 9 (SciFi)]
> @MunchkinandSugarBear - 5, 6, 7
> @Monykalyn - 5 (SciFi), 6 (FTF, RH)
> @Tea4Alice - 6 (H&V, RH), 7 (FTF DP)
> @lovingeire - 5 (FTF) [May 1 (H&V)]
> @RenaissanceBabe - 7 (H&V)
> @2girlsmom - 5, 6 (H&V), 7
> @ciachef - 6, 7
> @LumosQ102 - 5, 6, 7
> @Dani C - 5, (RH), 6 (FTF DP), 7
> @Bullseye - 7
> @jane2073 - 5
> @jeanneg4of4 - 5, 6
> @pld5 - 7
> @Laura C - 5 (VIP), 6, 7
> @MomBird's Fam - 6
> @slaveone - 5 (H&V, RH), 7
> @CindySwims - 5 (FTF), 6
> @LumosQ102 - 5, 7
> @dawn8179 - 6 (SciFi, H&V)
> @peach1377 - 5, 6 (H&V), 7 (H&V)
> @AliceIn - 6, 7
> @prgal0715 - 5 (FTF)
> @delmar411 - 5, 6
> @Metz172 - 5, (FTF DP), 7
> @pbb322 - 7 (SciFi, H&V, FTF)
> @RookieLady - 7 (SciFi, H&V, RH)
> @prgal0715 - 5 (FTF DP, RH)
> @Teamanderson - 5 (SciFi, H&V)
> @nnapoles - 6 (SciFi)
> @loribird - 5 (FTF DP), 6 (H&V), 7 (RH)
> @MiataPaige - 7 (RH)
> @Random Ninja - 5, 7
> 
> Weekend IV: June 5-7_
> *James Arnold Taylor (not signing)
> Ray Park *Darth Maul –_Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace _Autograph Sessions ( tentative 1pm and 2:15pm)
> *Jeremy Bulloch *Boba Fett –_Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back_ and_Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi _Autograph Sessions ( tentative 1pm, 2:15pm and 4:30pm)
> *Ashley Eckstein*(Voice of Ahsoka Tano –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars and Rebels _) Autograph session 4:45pm-5:45pm
> 
> Giving priority to Ray Park, arrive by 4am. Jeremy arrive by 5:30am. Ashley by 6am
> Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am
> 
> Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
> Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
> Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
> Visit to the Maul 5:15pm
> Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
> PMC kids edition 12:15pm and 4:15pm sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC featuring Sabine and Ezra)
> 2:30pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
> JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM
> Galactic Dance Party 7 pm
> 
> Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm
> the celebrities that have the tentative next to their autograph session times is because Disney hasn't released the map yet. Ashley's session was confirmed by her via her blog.
> I really hope that Ray Park does 2 sessions but he has been doing only 1 the last couple of years, which would make it even harder to get.


If you want to add me to the list. June 7 (FTF, H&V), June 8 (sci fi)


----------



## pmaurer74

what should I expect for wait time for Chewie on Sunday? We cannot get there first thing because we have to activate our APs. Is the line in the sun?


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> what should I expect for wait time for Chewie on Sunday? We cannot get there first thing because we have to activate our APs. Is the line in the sun?


the ticket windows open at 7am so you could be there first thing.
If you can't then expect wait times of at least an hour all day long. The line is mostly shaded


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

pmaurer74 said:


> what should I expect for wait time for Chewie on Sunday? We cannot get there first thing because we have to activate our APs. Is the line in the sun?


Can you go to DTD the night before and activate them there so that it doesn't effect your park day? That's what we always do, and there's usually not too big a line. The ticket window stays open til 11:30pm or something and it gives you an excuse to go hang at DTD for a bit. Ticket window is at DQ.


----------



## drmartin1998

@yulilin3 thank you SO much for that video of the PMC. I think we'll try the JTA Friday morning and do PMC Sunday. My youngest went nuts when he saw the kids on stage with Chopper. They need to get that bucket of bolts out more next year.


----------



## pmaurer74

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Can you go to DTD the night before and activate them there so that it doesn't effect your park day? That's what we always do, and there's usually not too big a line. The ticket window stays open til 11:30pm or something and it gives you an excuse to go hang at DTD for a bit. Ticket window is at DQ.


No because we are using the tickets next year in June and  have only 4 days remaining by then as it is. Plus we are getting in late.


----------



## Berlioz70

iluvwdw4ever said:


> What time should we be in line to see Luke, Leia, and the droids?



We got in line at 6:50 and the line was cut off RIGHT in front of us, and that's after they extended them 5 minutes. It was a big crew with Luke, Leia, R2, and C3P0, so it moved VERY slowly. I've stood in a lot of character lines, this is probably the most angry I've ever heard Guests. I did see people cry.

Thankfully, C3PO saw it was my birthday, and I was wearing a C3PO shirt, so even though they cut the line, he walked up to us to get a photo with me anyway. Sad I missed the whole crew, but still very excited for this photo (it was my golden birthday too, so I of course had to meet the best golden character):


----------



## Hanover

yulilin3 said:


> _*SWW IV - June 5, 6, 7
> Garrison: Phantom DISers...here's your schedule*
> 
> @yulilin3 - 6 (RH), 7
> @jtowntoflorida - 5 (H&V), 6 (SciFi, RH)
> @Skywise - 5 (SciFi, FTF), 7
> @lovethattink - 5, 6, 7
> @butterfly71076 - 5, 6, 7
> @bushdianee - 6 (H&V)
> @ConnieB - 5, 6, 7
> @aidansmommy - 5, 6, 7
> @saundedj - 5, 6, 7
> @xApril - 5, 6
> @disneydreamin23 - 6 (SciFi, H&V)
> @Delilah1310 - 7 (H&V, FTF DP)
> @princessanj - 5, 6
> @Cavners5 - 5 (SciFi)
> @Candleshoe - 7 (H&V) [June 9 (SciFi)]
> @MunchkinandSugarBear - 5, 6, 7
> @Monykalyn - 5 (SciFi), 6 (FTF, RH)
> @Tea4Alice - 6 (H&V, RH), 7 (FTF DP)
> @lovingeire - 5 (FTF) [May 1 (H&V)]
> @RenaissanceBabe - 7 (H&V)
> @2girlsmom - 5, 6 (H&V), 7
> @ciachef - 6, 7
> @LumosQ102 - 5, 6, 7
> @Dani C - 5, (RH), 6 (FTF DP), 7
> @Bullseye - 7
> @jane2073 - 5
> @jeanneg4of4 - 5, 6
> @pld5 - 7
> @Laura C - 5 (VIP), 6, 7
> @MomBird's Fam - 6
> @slaveone - 5 (H&V, RH), 7
> @CindySwims - 5 (FTF), 6
> @LumosQ102 - 5, 7
> @dawn8179 - 6 (SciFi, H&V)
> @peach1377 - 5, 6 (H&V), 7 (H&V)
> @AliceIn - 6, 7
> @prgal0715 - 5 (FTF)
> @delmar411 - 5, 6
> @Metz172 - 5, (FTF DP), 7
> @pbb322 - 7 (SciFi, H&V, FTF)
> @RookieLady - 7 (SciFi, H&V, RH)
> @prgal0715 - 5 (FTF DP, RH)
> @Teamanderson - 5 (SciFi, H&V)
> @nnapoles - 6 (SciFi)
> @loribird - 5 (FTF DP), 6 (H&V), 7 (RH)
> @MiataPaige - 7 (RH)
> @Random Ninja - 5, 7
> 
> Weekend IV: June 5-7_
> *James Arnold Taylor (not signing)
> Ray Park *Darth Maul –_Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace _Autograph Sessions ( tentative 1pm and 2:15pm)
> *Jeremy Bulloch *Boba Fett –_Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back_ and_Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi _Autograph Sessions ( tentative 1pm, 2:15pm and 4:30pm)
> *Ashley Eckstein*(Voice of Ahsoka Tano –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars and Rebels _) Autograph session 4:45pm-5:45pm
> 
> Giving priority to Ray Park, arrive by 4am. Jeremy arrive by 5:30am. Ashley by 6am
> Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am
> 
> Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
> Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
> Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
> Visit to the Maul 5:15pm
> Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
> PMC kids edition 12:15pm and 4:15pm sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC featuring Sabine and Ezra)
> 2:30pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
> JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM
> Galactic Dance Party 7 pm
> 
> Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm
> the celebrities that have the tentative next to their autograph session times is because Disney hasn't released the map yet. Ashley's session was confirmed by her via her blog.
> I really hope that Ray Park does 2 sessions but he has been doing only 1 the last couple of years, which would make it even harder to get.






We will be there June 5,6,7; doing FTF each day, H&V on the 4th


----------



## yulilin3

Berlioz70 said:


> We got in line at 6:50 and the line was cut off RIGHT in front of us, and that's after they extended them 5 minutes. It was a big crew with Luke, Leia, R2, and C3P0, so it moved VERY slowly. I've stood in a lot of character lines, this is probably the most angry I've ever heard Guests. I did see people cry.
> 
> Thankfully, C3PO saw it was my birthday, and I was wearing a C3PO shirt, so even though they cut the line, he walked up to us to get a photo with me anyway. Sad I missed the whole crew, but still very excited for this photo (it was my golden birthday too, so I of course had to meet the best golden character):


so they cut the line for the rest of the night at 6:50pm? wow!! did you see what time C3PO and R2D2 came out?


----------



## Berlioz70

yulilin3 said:


> so they cut the line for the rest of the night at 6:50pm? wow!! did you see what time C3PO and R2D2 came out?



We stood in line the whole time, the droids were out 7:45-8:10. They extended them to 8:15, then they went in and Leia stayed to finish the line. The family in front of me was the last family that got the full crew. By the time we got there two lines had formed within Tantive line, 1 for Leia and the other to wait for Luke/droids, and by 6:35 no one wanted to meet to Leia so she stayed with one family from 6:35-6:45 until the others came out.


----------



## pmaurer74

Berlioz70 said:


> We stood in line the whole time, the droids were out 7:45-8:10. They extended them to 8:15, then they went in and Leia stayed to finish the line. The family in front of me was the last family that got the full crew. By the time we got there two lines had formed within Tantive line, 1 for Leia and the other to wait for Luke/droids, and by 6:35 no one wanted to meet to Leia so she stayed with one family from 6:35-6:45 until the others came out.


so the estimate of getting in line at 7:10 would be too late then?


----------



## yulilin3

Berlioz70 said:


> We stood in line the whole time, the droids were out 7:45-8:10. They extended them to 8:15, then they went in and Leia stayed to finish the line. The family in front of me was the last family that got the full crew. By the time we got there two lines had formed within Tantive line, 1 for Leia and the other to wait for Luke/droids, and by 6:35 no one wanted to meet to Leia so she stayed with one family from 6:35-6:45 until the others came out.


Gotcha!! So you got in line at 6:50pm and still couldn't meet them. Was this last night?


----------



## pmaurer74

I will be canceling a RH for June 7 at 7:20pm for 4 people if anyone is interested.


----------



## delmar411

lovethattink said:


> We bumped into Linda quite a bit yesterday.  I remember stopping and talking about the skirt Ashley gave her. Last night we also were talking with her by that dvc booth.
> 
> We don't get very far. Seems everywhere we go, we end up stopping and taking to someone.
> 
> Say hi next time.  Just holler Tink.


Yeah I was chatting with her about that too. On friday she had told me that Ashley always gives her a shirt for her birthday so she was excited for saturday. I was very impresed that Ashley gave her the skirt! I promised Linda one of our spare x-wing light ups so I have to remember to bring it thursday night.


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

yulilin3 said:


> _*SWW IV - June 5, 6, 7
> Garrison: Phantom DISers...here's your schedule*
> 
> @yulilin3 - 6 (RH), 7
> @jtowntoflorida - 5 (H&V), 6 (SciFi, RH)
> @Skywise - 5 (SciFi, FTF), 7
> @lovethattink - 5, 6, 7
> @butterfly71076 - 5, 6, 7
> @bushdianee - 6 (H&V)
> @ConnieB - 5, 6, 7
> @aidansmommy - 5, 6, 7
> @saundedj - 5, 6, 7
> @xApril - 5, 6
> @disneydreamin23 - 6 (SciFi, H&V)
> @Delilah1310 - 7 (H&V, FTF DP)
> @princessanj - 5, 6
> @Cavners5 - 5 (SciFi)
> @Candleshoe - 7 (H&V) [June 9 (SciFi)]
> @MunchkinandSugarBear - 5, 6, 7
> @Monykalyn - 5 (SciFi), 6 (FTF, RH)
> @Tea4Alice - 6 (H&V, RH), 7 (FTF DP)
> @lovingeire - 5 (FTF) [May 1 (H&V)]
> @RenaissanceBabe - 7 (H&V)
> @2girlsmom - 5, 6 (H&V), 7
> @ciachef - 6, 7
> @LumosQ102 - 5, 6, 7
> @Dani C - 5, (RH), 6 (FTF DP), 7
> @Bullseye - 7
> @jane2073 - 5
> @jeanneg4of4 - 5, 6
> @pld5 - 7
> @Laura C - 5 (VIP), 6, 7
> @MomBird's Fam - 6
> @slaveone - 5 (H&V, RH), 7
> @CindySwims - 5 (FTF), 6
> @LumosQ102 - 5, 7
> @dawn8179 - 6 (SciFi, H&V)
> @peach1377 - 5, 6 (H&V), 7 (H&V)
> @AliceIn - 6, 7
> @prgal0715 - 5 (FTF)
> @delmar411 - 5, 6
> @Metz172 - 5, (FTF DP), 7
> @pbb322 - 7 (SciFi, H&V, FTF)
> @RookieLady - 7 (SciFi, H&V, RH)
> @prgal0715 - 5 (FTF DP, RH)
> @Teamanderson - 5 (SciFi, H&V)
> @nnapoles - 6 (SciFi)
> @loribird - 5 (FTF DP), 6 (H&V), 7 (RH)
> @MiataPaige - 7 (RH)
> @Random Ninja - 5, 7
> 
> Weekend IV: June 5-7_
> *James Arnold Taylor (not signing)
> Ray Park *Darth Maul –_Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace _Autograph Sessions ( tentative 1pm and 2:15pm)
> *Jeremy Bulloch *Boba Fett –_Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back_ and_Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi _Autograph Sessions ( tentative 1pm, 2:15pm and 4:30pm)
> *Ashley Eckstein*(Voice of Ahsoka Tano –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars and Rebels _) Autograph session 4:45pm-5:45pm
> 
> Giving priority to Ray Park, arrive by 4am. Jeremy arrive by 5:30am. Ashley by 6am
> Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am
> 
> Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
> Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
> Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
> Visit to the Maul 5:15pm
> Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
> PMC kids edition 12:15pm and 4:15pm sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC featuring Sabine and Ezra)
> 2:30pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
> JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM
> Galactic Dance Party 7 pm
> 
> Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm
> the celebrities that have the tentative next to their autograph session times is because Disney hasn't released the map yet. Ashley's session was confirmed by her via her blog.
> I really hope that Ray Park does 2 sessions but he has been doing only 1 the last couple of years, which would make it even harder to get.





You can add us (DH is not on the disboards) as well - 
4 (RH, H&V), 5 (FTF DP, RH), 6 (Sci Fi)


----------



## yulilin3

WonderlandsMostWantd said:


> You can add us (DH is not on the disboards) as well -
> 4 (RH, H&V), 5 (FTF DP, RH), 6 (Sci Fi)


you have to go over to the roll call thread to be added. Not sure if @Itinkso is still adding people for weekend IV


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

Sorry


----------



## yulilin3

WonderlandsMostWantd said:


> Sorry


that's fine. She runs that one


----------



## Berlioz70

pmaurer74 said:


> so the estimate of getting in line at 7:10 would be too late then?



Based on the line last night - yes, 7:10 will be far too late.



yulilin3 said:


> Gotcha!! So you got in line at 6:50pm and still couldn't meet them. Was this last night?



Correct, last night.


----------



## yulilin3

Berlioz70 said:


> Based on the line last night - yes, 7:10 will be far too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, last night.


thanks for the report. Yesterday was incredibly busy at DHS, not sure if it was because MK closed early like @Itinkso said. So anyone planning on getting the droids and Luke and Leia try and get in line shortly before 7pm. Then you would have to let some people thru.


----------



## yulilin3

@jennab113 @lovethattink  if you haven't gotten your cc refunded for the no shows at Rebel Hangar call again today. I did and it didn't show like I called them 2 weeks ago to get it fixed. She just did and sent me a receipt of the refund to my email


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> @jennab113 @lovethattink  if you haven't gotten your cc refunded for the no shows at Rebel Hangar call again today. I did and it didn't show like I called them 2 weeks ago to get it fixed. She just did and sent me a receipt of the refund to my email


Was it Disney you called or your CC company.  I just noticed I got charged also (As a no show ) plus my food order (which shows I was there).


----------



## Delilah1310

yulilin3 said:


> Video of the Padawan Mind Challenge kids version from yesterday @drmartin1998 @southernfriedmom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all of you coming in the next 2 weeks, there's still a lot of merchandise left. Here are videos of each of the Darth's Mall stores:



thanks for posting the PMC! 
my kiddo is going to love it ... if we get lucky and get in a show!


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> Was it Disney you called or your CC company.  I just noticed I got charged also (As a no show ) plus my food order (which shows I was there).


call 407 828 5630 and press option 3 I think (the one that deals with charges during your vacation) It looks like they messed up big time weekend 1...I guess that's why we are the guinea pigs


----------



## HCinKC

mesaboy2 said:


> Does anyone know if the PhotoPass shot with Jedi Mickey is included with the H&V meal, either digital or print?  My server told me it was not included, but I thought I read somewhere that it was....


Everyone here has been getting the free download. They gave me a card for it at the front and told me it was free. When I went to get it, it kept wanting to charge me. After a couple of back and forths with support, they put it in "my downloads" for me. Hopefully yours works fine, but in case, support can fix it for you.


----------



## HCinKC

Folks that noticed the no show charge...did you see it on your CC account of Disney account? It is not on our Disney receipt, but maybe I need to have DH check the CC. I don't think he would realize that it was a no show fee unless I clarify.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Folks that noticed the no show charge...did you see it on your CC account of Disney account? It is not on our Disney receipt, but maybe I need to have DH check the CC. I don't think he would realize that it was a no show fee unless I clarify.


not sure cause I didn't stay on property. It just showed on my cc


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> thanks for the report. Yesterday was incredibly busy at DHS, not sure if it was because MK closed early like @Itinkso said. So anyone planning on getting the droids and Luke and Leia try and get in line shortly before 7pm. Then you would have to let some people thru.


also remember according to Berlioz Leia met with one family for 10 minutes (as everyone else was waiting for droids) so that would  have thrown off the timing of the line (ie that was 10 minutes worth of meet/ greet people/ time lost)

Got to remember to check my CC statement when it comes for the Rebel Hanger 'no show' charge - will it say "rebel hanger" on it?  We were there weekend 1 and of course did show up!!


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> not sure cause I didn't stay on property. It just showed on my cc


Right! I will have him double check that just in case.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> also remember according to Berlioz Leia met with one family for 10 minutes (as everyone else was waiting for droids) so that would  have thrown off the timing of the line (ie that was 10 minutes worth of meet/ greet people/ time lost)
> 
> Got to remember to check my CC statement when it comes for the Rebel Hanger 'no show' charge - will it say "rebel hanger" on it?  We were there weekend 1 and of course did show up!!


In mine it showed as:
Check Card Purchase WDW Dine Tickets Lake Buena VisFl


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

That's ridiculous. A food charge AND a no show charge. How can things be that disorganized?! Don't they have a "so and so CHECKED IN" button like I used to at the dental office I worked at?! That should automatically discharge any party for the automatic no show charges that have been applied.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> That's ridiculous. A food charge AND a no show charge. How can things be that disorganized?! Don't they have a "so and so CHECKED IN" button like I used to at the dental office I worked at?! That should automatically discharge any party for the automatic no show charges that have been applied.


They had individual slips with your name, time and number in party - when we checked in at the desk they pulled ours from the pile and then when we were seated the hostess had it in her hand.  Logically you would think any  slips left in the original pile would be charged as 'no shows' ....since everyone else showed up / was seated.  I'm hoping we don't have a 'no show' charge but (thanks to you all) I know to specifically look for it and what to do if it is on there!  Thanks !!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> They had individual slips with your name, time and number in party - when we checked in at the desk they pulled ours from the pile and then when we were seated the hostess had it in her hand.  Logically you would think any  slips left in the original pile would be charged as 'no shows' ....since everyone else showed up / was seated.  I'm hoping we don't have a 'no show' charge but (thanks to you all) I know to specifically look for it and what to do if it is on there!  Thanks !!



You mean HARD COPY?!! As in relying on PEOPLE?


----------



## Teamanderson

Berlioz70 said:


> We got in line at 6:50 and the line was cut off RIGHT in front of us, and that's after they extended them 5 minutes. It was a big crew with Luke, Leia, R2, and C3P0, so it moved VERY slowly. I've stood in a lot of character lines, this is probably the most angry I've ever heard Guests. I did see people cry.
> 
> Thankfully, C3PO saw it was my birthday, and I was wearing a C3PO shirt, so even though they cut the line, he walked up to us to get a photo with me anyway. Sad I missed the whole crew, but still very excited for this photo (it was my golden birthday too, so I of course had to meet the best golden character):


So cool! I'll be getting in line at 6:45 then!


----------



## Brandiwlf

We did both the Jedi Mickey dinner and the galactic breakfast, both downloads are trying to charge me. Is there supposed to be one for free and how do I get it? Thanks!


----------



## TheFabFive

We had the best time during this event.


----------



## Teamanderson

Is photo pass and memory maker the same thing? We have never done it but for this occasion being SWW, is it worth it?


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> We did both the Jedi Mickey dinner and the galactic breakfast, both downloads are trying to charge me. Is there supposed to be one for free and how do I get it? Thanks!


only the one from Jedi Mickey's is free for download


----------



## yulilin3

TheFabFive said:


> We had the best time during this event.


so glad to hear that


----------



## Brandiwlf

Who should I contact to ask about the Jedi Mickey picture? Thanks!


----------



## Teamanderson

Have Sunday's always been busy or just yesterday?


----------



## Brandiwlf

Late update, we were there for the Friday of weekend 2 which seemed much less crowded than I was expecting. We had a great day and wound up with great last minute viewing of the parade. We got there around 10:50, near the ai Theater to the left of the stage there was a souvenir cart. We waited right there, could see everything and when they opened the parade route we were able to go right up to the stage! We also found prime fireworks viewing in front of h and v sitting on the ledge behind the lake. We even saw the pre show on the screen at aie. Overall a great day but hot!!!!! Rebel hangar was desperately needed at 4 for a break/ac!!!!Thanks so much to all the advice on this thread!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Have Sunday's always been busy or just yesterday?


First Sunday was the same, crowd-wise as forst Saturday
Second Sunday busier than second Saturday (theory: because of the 24 hour event, people might have stayed sleeping/resting on Saturday)
Third Sunday busier than third Saturday (theory: because of the MK closing early and the allure of fireworks at DHS)
Usually Saturdays and Sundays are the same crowd-wise


----------



## yulilin3

Brandiwlf said:


> Who should I contact to ask about the Jedi Mickey picture? Thanks!


I think it's @HCinKC that had to call tech support


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> only the one from Jedi Mickey's is free for download



Breakfast is also supposed to be free. I confirmed with a manager at the Sci Fi when I went into ask about it as well as get the autograph card we didnt get. And photopass added the downloads to my account manually after several back and forth help emails. The back and forth was mostly that they couldnt find my account so I sent the magic band number and they found the account that way.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Breakfast is also supposed to be free. I confirmed with a manager at the Sci Fi when I went into ask about it as well as get the autograph card we didnt get. And photopass added the downloads to my account manually after several back and forth help emails. The back and forth was mostly that they couldnt find my account so I sent the magic band number and they found the account that way.


Wow!! I thought it was confirmed with Disney that breakfast was not free. Thanks for the update


----------



## Brandiwlf

Thanks! I will try contacting both. Honestly my iPhone pictures came out pretty good so I won't be devastated if I don't get it. It would be nice to have one with the borders though.


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> Wow!! I thought it was confirmed with Disney that breakfast was not free. Thanks for the update



I would just try to contact photopass about it. Thats what the special photopass card was for. The free download.


----------



## mesaboy2

delmar411 said:


> I would just try to contact photopass about it. Thats what *the special photopass card* was for. The free download.


 
Yeah, didn't get one of those.  The PP photog just scanned my MB and ushered me on my way.


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> Yeah, didn't get one of those.  The PP photog just scanned my MB and ushered me on my way.


that could've been it then. I got the special photopass card. I did dinner on Mother's Day. Had no problem downloading the photo for free.


----------



## slaveone

Yup even this weekend still hard copies. I think it's because essentially the lounge is a pop up and the plAce they are doing it in is not normally ts. Therefore no infrastructure for the hangar to use.


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> that could've been it then. I got the *special photopass card*. I did dinner on Mother's Day. Had no problem downloading the photo for free.


 
That little nugget of info should make my exchanges with PP support shorter.


----------



## Teamanderson

Are photo pass and memory maker the same thing? We have never used the. At Disney but considering this special event SWW, it is worth it? Will they still use your phone to take pictures?


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

slaveone said:


> Yup even this weekend still hard copies. I think it's because essentially the lounge is a pop up and the plAce they are doing it in is not normally ts. Therefore no infrastructure for the hangar to use.



Sure. None of the CMs have tablets these days....!


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> Attention weekend V-ers ...Beauty and the Beast is back on the schedule for the last weekend. 9am, 10:15am and 11:30am



Any idea why that is? Also, did anyone ever figure out why the Weekend I fireworks were at a different time than the other weekends?


----------



## Delilah1310

thanks for the shopping videos, @yulilin3 

I have a few questions about the merch - 
can I have them hold bulky purchases at the front of the park? 
If so, how late can I swing by there to pick it up (post-fireworks, or is that a nightmare line)?

If I purchase a her universe shirt for example - or anything really that would be exclusive to DHS - and I get home and it doesn't fit, how do I go about returning it if I am not going back to DHS? 
Can I return to any gift shop, even at the hotel?

any suggestions of what might be good trinkets to bring back to co-workers? They are not Disney fans, but they SW fans. I'm thinking something around $10.

thanks all!
It's so close!!!!!


----------



## CindySwims

Delilah1310 said:


> thanks for posting the PMC!
> my kiddo is going to love it ... if we get lucky and get in a show!


We had a choice of show after when signing up shortly after opening. No line to sign up. When my boys chickened out on the way to the stage for the 12:15 show on Sunday the cast member said there was still spots in the 4:15 open if they wanted to try again. Hopefully it will be just as open for you.


----------



## delmar411

mesaboy2 said:


> Yeah, didn't get one of those.  The PP photog just scanned my MB and ushered me on my way.



That is likely the issue then. They didn't scan my card which is why mine didn't work since there were no pics attached to it. 

But I'm happy they added all the darth/Boba pics since only a couple were even decent.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Are photo pass and memory maker the same thing? We have never used the. At Disney but considering this special event SWW, it is worth it? Will they still use your phone to take pictures?


memory maker is a packaged deal. If you don't have it you can still buy individual photos after reviewing them at Disney or from your house. They will just give you a photopass card or scan your MB. Then you go to the photopass website and write in the photopass code on the back of the card. All the pictures will show up there and then you just pick which ones you want to buy. If you are planning on buying a lot of them Memory Maker might make a better deal. Each individual pic is $14.95
If you don't want to buy from Disney, there are CM that will take pics using your own camera or phone without a problem


Music City Mama said:


> Any idea why that is? Also, did anyone ever figure out why the Weekend I fireworks were at a different time than the other weekends?


No and no
I had talked to the Theater of the Stars stage manager and he said that there was a possibility of added shows for weekend V and they were just waiting to confirm additional guests...I guess they never got them



Delilah1310 said:


> thanks for the shopping videos, @yulilin3
> 
> I have a few questions about the merch -
> can I have them hold bulky purchases at the front of the park?
> If so, how late can I swing by there to pick it up (post-fireworks, or is that a nightmare line)?
> 
> If I purchase a her universe shirt for example - or anything really that would be exclusive to DHS - and I get home and it doesn't fit, how do I go about returning it if I am not going back to DHS?
> Can I return to any gift shop, even at the hotel?
> 
> any suggestions of what might be good trinkets to bring back to co-workers? They are not Disney fans, but they SW fans. I'm thinking something around $10.
> 
> thanks all!
> It's so close!!!!!


Anything from Darth's Mall can be shipped to the front of the park (I saw CM packaging big art items) they just ask for 3 hours to send it to the front. Not sure until what time they hold it but I assume that after fireworks the lines to pick up items should be long
I would just try it on in one of the restrooms before leaving. You can also just put it over your clothes, she has a full size mirror that you can use (you won't be the only one doing this) Don't know how you would go about returning it once at home
There are pins, magnets, little keychains, shot glasses, all for under $10


----------



## Teamanderson

Has anyone been to RH at 8:10? Any characters there or have they headed to pre show? Will we make it fireworks echo lake in time after?


----------



## yulilin3

if anyone is planning on coming to the lunch meet this Saturday please let me know...managers have started giving us the stink eye cause we are holding tables for 8 people while it's only 2 of us.
This Saturday is my sons 19th birthday and he and my ex husband are coming so we'll be able to hold spots easier but if you are planning on coming please let me know.
On Sunday it was Steph, @jennab113 and I, and around 11:50am we left cause there were so many people with full trays of food looking for tables.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Has anyone been to RH at 8:10? Any characters there or have they headed to pre show? Will we make it fireworks echo lake in time after?


not sure about characters but you will be able to get to the fireworks with plenty of time


----------



## K_Timon

Teamanderson said:


> Has anyone been to RH at 8:10? Any characters there or have they headed to pre show? Will we make it fireworks echo lake in time after?


On Friday with a 7:55pm reservatation, we only had Jawas coming through. They did trade with us. We made it to fireworks with no problems at all. Even with out multiple characters our group had an awesome time.


----------



## Monykalyn

yulilin3 said:


> if anyone is planning on coming to the lunch meet this Saturday please let me know...managers have started giving us the stink eye cause we are holding tables for 8 people while it's only 2 of us.
> This Saturday is my sons 19th birthday and he and my ex husband are coming so we'll be able to hold spots easier but if you are planning on coming please let me know.
> On Sunday it was Steph, @jennab113 and I, and around 11:50am we left cause there were so many people with full trays of food looking for tables.


We have the FtF package saturday-so if we can book it over quick after the parade we will be there-I figure even with the snacks we will be wanting an ac break We are a party of 5 so we will try to get at least a couple of us there early so as to keep the "stink eye" to a minimum


----------



## Monykalyn

Waiting for our ride to the airport-thanks to the awesome people who have shared their experiences so far! Hope to meet you Saturday @yulilin3 - and any other dissers there for this weekend and weekend V on Friday...I will have the Celebration Button too


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> Waiting for our ride to the airport-thanks to the awesome people who have shared their experiences so far! Hope to meet you Saturday @yulilin3 - and any other dissers there for this weekend and weekend V on Friday...I will have the Celebration Button too


Have a great flight


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Just popping into let you guys know I started a new thread in communities. http://www.disboards.com/threads/in...kends-does-your-dog-look-like-chewie.3415533/


----------



## jennab113

I am so sad to be back at work with no more SWW to look forward to.  Last night getting home ended up being crazy because weather delays elsewhere in the country meant that we didn't have a flight crew for my flight, then when I got to Atlanta, crazy weather here made the airport nuts.  So despite trying really hard to actually get rest this weekend, I am so tired today.  Oh well!  It was worth it.

@yulilin3 Thanks for the heads up on the no show refund.  I just called and it took a few minutes, but she was able to refund it.  

On Saturday, I had the FTF DP package.  I wasn't in a hurry to get to the dessert party area, so was probably the last person in.  There were still a couple open tables available.  I grabbed the one right in front of the bar, which was perfect for the number of tiny bottles of water I drank.   The view of the stage show wasn't the best (the support beam was kind of in the middle of the stage) but I could see the screen fine and could see most of the stage.  It was a pretty good view for the fireworks because I was off to the right of the stage and had a big chunk of night sky.  Not as ideal as the view from further back, like @yulilin3's ledge, but good for being that close to the stage.  And Warwick's family had a reserved area right in front of the dessert party area.  His son clearly loved DJ Elliot and had a blast dancing to the music.

Someone asked about timing Ahsoka - the list that @yulilin3 put together for the Blister Pack meet is pretty spot on, though it seems like Ahsoka may come out at least once more later in the evening that isn't listed on MDE.  I've found that the line takes 20-30 minutes if it is backed up all the way through the ropes, but is quicker when just Rex and/or Cody are there because Ahsoka and Ventress talk, but the clones don't.  Also, the character minders (whatever the redshirts are actually called) are super nice there, especially one that is either named Josh or John.  He was great about telling people who they were likely to see based on where they were in line and gave suggestions on times to get in line if you're looking for specific characters.


----------



## lovethattink

Teamanderson said:


> Has anyone been to RH at 8:10? Any characters there or have they headed to pre show? Will we make it fireworks echo lake in time after?



We had an 8pm one.  Saw jawas once then no characters.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> @jennab113 @lovethattink  if you haven't gotten your cc refunded for the no shows at Rebel Hangar call again today. I did and it didn't show like I called them 2 weeks ago to get it fixed. She just did and sent me a receipt of the refund to my email


I just called and had my reservation number handy, very nice CM said it would show as a refund within 7-10 business day.  I didn't get an email confirmation, but will keep up to date on my CC to make sure its refunded.  She had to talk to a supervisor to get this resolved, but she was nice about it and it really didn't take long on the phone.  I appreciated her attitude with the call.


----------



## sophy1996

We were seated @8 pm Sat. Saw one Jawa and no other characters. On Sun @6:15 there was a Jawa, then the Rodian pilot. Ezra and Sabine walked through but didn't stop at many tables.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to miss you @jennab113  next year you need to come every weekend so we can hang out.


----------



## wdwalice

Anything from Darth's Mall can be shipped to the front of the park (I saw CM packaging big art items) they just ask for 3 hours to send it to the front. Not sure until what time they hold it but I assume that after fireworks the lines to pick up items should be long
I would just try it on in one of the restrooms before leaving. You can also just put it over your clothes, she has a full size mirror that you can use (you won't be the only one doing this) Don't know how you would go about returning it once at home
There are pins, magnets, little keychains, shot glasses, all for under $10[/QUOTE]

Sorry messed up the quote feature!  LOL!! 

@yulilin3 @Delilah1310  HI!  Just to add my experience regarding the return question-  I purchased shirts from Darth Mall and returned it to the hotel gift ship I was staying in.  No questions, problems or weird looks.


----------



## dktnLegends

@yulilin3 thank you so much for the PMC video, my DS6 absolutely wants to see Chopper now. Looks like we're going to be doing JTA signup Friday morning and PMC on Sunday. I'm hoping we can get through one of those two quickly to hit Chewie before his line spirals out of control. We'll see


----------



## yulilin3

dktnLegends said:


> @yulilin3 thank you so much for the PMC video, my DS6 absolutely wants to see Chopper now. Looks like we're going to be doing JTA signup Friday morning and PMC on Sunday. I'm hoping we can get through one of those two quickly to hit Chewie before his line spirals out of control. We'll see


if you have another adult the best strategy is to split up. One starts making the line for Chewie while the other takes your son and signs him up.
PMC had no wait whatsoever on Saturday morning.


----------



## lovethattink

I will be writing to GS. I have been charged 3 dates of no show fees for RH. 2 where I had reservations and ate there.  1 where I did not make a reservation,  but they charged me $30. I'm looking at mde often. And now my cc charges.  

Spent way too much time last week and now this week trying to sort this all out. 

I hope RH makes the necessary changes so that this doesn't keep happening! !


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

jennab113 said:


> I am so sad to be back at work with no more SWW to look forward to.  Last night getting home ended up being crazy because weather delays elsewhere in the country meant that we didn't have a flight crew for my flight, then when I got to Atlanta, crazy weather here made the airport nuts.  So despite trying really hard to actually get rest this weekend, I am so tired today.  Oh well!  It was worth it.
> 
> @yulilin3 Thanks for the heads up on the no show refund.  I just called and it took a few minutes, but she was able to refund it.
> 
> On Saturday, I had the FTF DP package.  I wasn't in a hurry to get to the dessert party area, so was probably the last person in.  There were still a couple open tables available.  I grabbed the one right in front of the bar, which was perfect for the number of tiny bottles of water I drank.   The view of the stage show wasn't the best (the support beam was kind of in the middle of the stage) but I could see the screen fine and could see most of the stage.  It was a pretty good view for the fireworks because I was off to the right of the stage and had a big chunk of night sky.  Not as ideal as the view from further back, like @yulilin3's ledge, but good for being that close to the stage.  And Warwick's family had a reserved area right in front of the dessert party area.  His son clearly loved DJ Elliot and had a blast dancing to the music.
> 
> Someone asked about timing Ahsoka - the list that @yulilin3 put together for the Blister Pack meet is pretty spot on, though it seems like Ahsoka may come out at least once more later in the evening that isn't listed on MDE.  I've found that the line takes 20-30 minutes if it is backed up all the way through the ropes, but is quicker when just Rex and/or Cody are there because Ahsoka and Ventress talk, but the clones don't.  *Also, the character minders (whatever the redshirts are actually called) are super nice there, especially one that is either named Josh or John.  He was great about telling people who they were likely to see based on where they were in line and gave suggestions on times to get in line if you're looking for specific characters*.



more talkative one is Josh - quieter one is John.  Josh usually works the line talking to people - we broke him in this year quizzing him with our line placement    I'm fairly certain he was working the same line last year - but last year was our first year so it was a bit of a blur!  John usually stands under the umbrella with the photopass person - he is also very nice but much quieter than Josh.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> I will be writing to GS. I have been charged 3 dates of no show fees for RH. 2 where I had reservations and ate there.  1 where I did not make a reservation,  but they charged me $30. I'm looking at mde often. And now my cc charges.
> 
> Spent way too much time last week and now this week trying to sort this all out.
> 
> I hope RH makes the necessary changes so that this doesn't keep happening! !


that's horrible, I'm glad you're sending them an email, they are the only ones able to fix this


----------



## inkedupmomma

its been hard for me to get back on here, but a HUGE thank you to @yulilin3  for all of her expert advise! We had a blast at SWW and hope to return another year, hopefully sooner than later! It was great meeting you and the other diners (I didn't catch all of your names, so sorry!) Did you post the group pic of us? Would love to see it! @The Sunrise Student , awesome seeing you march in the parade! I hope it was everything you wanted it to be!


----------



## yulilin3

inkedupmomma said:


> its been hard for me to get back on here, but a HUGE thank you to @yulilin3  for all of her expert advise! We had a blast at SWW and hope to return another year, hopefully sooner than later! It was great meeting you and the other diners (I didn't catch all of your names, so sorry!) Did you post the group pic of us? Would love to see it! @The Sunrise Student , awesome seeing you march in the parade! I hope it was everything you wanted it to be!


nice chatting with you as well. Glad you and your family had fun


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> nice chatting with you as well. Glad you and your family had fun


Great memories of that day !  It was fun meeting you all.


----------



## pbb322

Has anyone taken a cab to HS with a small child?  We are at the Poly this weekend, and I don't want to take a chance on the bus being late and not getting JTA for DS7, but we will have DD who is not quite 3, and we will not have a car seat with us.  Will they be able to send a cab with a car seat (that hopefully won't be gross) or should I just take DS in the cab and let DH come on the bus a bit later (although breakfast reservations are 8:30).


----------



## pookadoo77

Anyone know if the Dtown Disney "Once Upon a Toy" Build a light saber is any different than the Darth's Mall or Tatooine Traders as far as pieces available and selection?? Any special pieces or colors offered at DHS for SWW?? Thanks! Trying to see if we can knock that out the first day so we wont have to stop for it on our SWW day


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> Has anyone taken a cab to HS with a small child?  We are at the Poly this weekend, and I don't want to take a chance on the bus being late and not getting JTA for DS7, but we will have DD who is not quite 3, and we will not have a car seat with us.  Will they be able to send a cab with a car seat (that hopefully won't be gross) or should I just take DS in the cab and let DH come on the bus a bit later (although breakfast reservations are 8:30).


almost all cabs that service Disney have car seats in their trunks. 



pookadoo77 said:


> Anyone know if the Dtown Disney "Once Upon a Toy" Build a light saber is any different than the Darth's Mall or Tatooine Traders as far as pieces available and selection?? Any special pieces or colors offered at DHS for SWW?? Thanks! Trying to see if we can knock that out the first day so we wont have to stop for it on our SWW day


I haven't looked piece by piece but I think they are the same. Plus DTD has Earl of Sandwich (not related but it's delicious)


----------



## pbb322

yulilin3 said:


> almost all cabs that service Disney have car seats in their trunks.



Thank you!!!  You are such a great resource!!!!


----------



## FoolishMortal82

Wow, I am several hundred pages behind on this haha. Just got back from my SWW trip! This is probably in here somewhere but I didn't get my lightsabre at the breakfast like we thought we were going to  I was so sad. Also, I went to the RH twice. When I went during a weekend I saw Greedo, Sabine and Ezra, and jawas. I went again during a regular week day and got to hang out with the cantina band, jawas and Chewie!  Imagine my surprise getting a big furry hug from behind not knowing he would be there lol. Anyway, just wanted to say thanks to everyone for keeping me up to date on all things SWW. I had a great vacation and found myself telling my sister how grateful I was for this thread every time we went to something I only had planned because of you great people. I'm already ready to plan for next year!


----------



## yulilin3

FoolishMortal82 said:


> Wow, I am several hundred pages behind on this haha. Just got back from my SWW trip! This is probably in here somewhere but I didn't get my lightsabre at the breakfast like we thought we were going to  I was so sad. Also, I went to the RH twice. When I went during a weekend I saw Greedo, Sabine and Ezra, and jawas. I went again during a regular week day and got to hang out with the cantina band, jawas and Chewie!  Imagine my surprise getting a big furry hug from behind not knowing he would be there lol. Anyway, just wanted to say thanks to everyone for keeping me up to date on all things SWW. I had a great vacation and found myself telling my sister how grateful I was for this thread every time we went to something I only had planned because of you great people. *I'm already ready to plan for next year!*


I love hearing happy stories, I bet that was a furry, chewie surprise  thanks for sharing. Yeah they were out of lightsabers fr a couple of days but they got them back.
in bold : coming to the Disboard September 1st 2015


----------



## yulilin3

there's a galactic breakfast for 2 at 10:25am for Saturday 13th


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to miss you @jennab113  next year you need to come every weekend so we can hang out.


I miss you too! Last night I was making plans for next year and somehow ended up at being there all weekends before reminding myself how busy and tired I was all of May.  Maybe I should just move to Orlando.



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> more talkative one is Josh - quieter one is John.  Josh usually works the line talking to people - we broke him in this year quizzing him with our line placement    I'm fairly certain he was working the same line last year - but last year was our first year so it was a bit of a blur!  John usually stands under the umbrella with the photopass person - he is also very nice but much quieter than Josh.


Yes, Josh then.  He was really nice and chatty.  Not that others weren't nice, but he seemed extra nice about being asked the same questions over and over again and helping people out.


----------



## morrison2951

That sounds like a plan for me too- if it could somehow be done, moving to my Orlando 3 BR studio timeshare year round!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm with everyone else about moving to Orlando.  Actively job searching but coming up empty so far.

If anyone has materials science engineer or attorney/human resources contacts please pm me


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm with everyone else about moving to Orlando.  Actively job searching but coming up empty so far.
> 
> If anyone has materials science engineer or attorney/human resources contacts please pm me


OMG, no kidding I was just looking thru the reports thread looking to see if you were doing a trip report. I love your pictures, especially when you add the goofy ones


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> OMG, no kidding I was just looking thru the reports thread looking to see if you were doing a trip report. I love your pictures, especially when you add the goofy ones



I'm just about over the 'omg my trip is over the world holds no more brightness for me' phase.  Should be getting started in the next day or two.  We should have somewhere people can link thier sww trip reports so I can find them easily.  Maybe next year a post near the top can be saved so we could add links?

On that note, if your doing a sww Trip report this year please pm me or something so I can join in.


----------



## nolacindy

I'm getting ready to cancel our Galactic Breakfast reservations for 2 if anyone is interested 06/06 at 9:20 am at Sci-Fi if anyone is interest. I'll wait a few minutes for a reply to see if anyone wants to coordinate 

DH got a new job and we unfortunately cant make it


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm just about over the 'omg my trip is over the world holds no more brightness for me' phase.  Should be getting started in the next day or two.  We should have somewhere people can link thier sww trip reports so I can find them easily.  Maybe next year a post near the top can be saved so we could add links?
> 
> On that note, if your doing a sww Trip report this year please pm me or something so I can join in.


your first sentence is the reason I'm looking forward to your trip report
I don't write trip reports, I'm more of a "give the facts, no fuss, no fluff" so it wouldn't be entertaining at all. I'll give all my impressions of this years event at the end of weekend V


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm with everyone else about moving to Orlando.  Actively job searching but coming up empty so far.
> 
> If anyone has materials science engineer or attorney/human resources contacts please pm me


Have you checked the disney careers site? There are some things on their related to engineering, but it's over my head. Also, with legal expertise, I think you have a shot just depends on what level you need. For instance, one disney position required assistance for DVC contracts and required real estate or para legal experience. Just saying that you might need to check out the site specifically for what you are looking for. You also may need to widen the specifics a tad. Any possibility for one or both of you to go remote? It worked for both of us! Happy FL hunting. A dream is a wish your heart makes, and all that stuff.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Also, I saw someone post that they can eat at the RH all week (not just weekends) and there are still characters there?! As locals, this might work for us, and be easier to get into then the weekends....


----------



## yulilin3

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Also, I saw someone post that they can eat at the RH all week (not just weekends) and there are still characters there?! As locals, this might work for us, and be easier to get into then the weekends....


yes there are characters. The characters that have come out during the week are Chewbacca, Rodian mechanic, Bith Pilot, Jawas and stormtroopers


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

yulilin3 said:


> yes there are characters. The characters that have come out during the week are Chewbacca, Rodian mechanic, Bith Pilot, Jawas and stormtroopers


Nice! Anything else SWW going on during the week? (Other than, you know, ST and JTA)


----------



## yulilin3

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Nice! Anything else SWW going on during the week? (Other than, you know, ST and JTA)


Galactic breakfast and Jedi Mickey dinner. That's it


----------



## mesaboy2

pookadoo77 said:


> Anyone know if the Dtown Disney "Once Upon a Toy" Build a light saber is any different than the Darth's Mall or Tatooine Traders as far as pieces available and selection?? Any special pieces or colors offered at DHS for SWW?? Thanks! Trying to see if we can knock that out the first day so we wont have to stop for it on our SWW day



There are 4 locations that I know of that you can build a lightsaber:  Once Upon a Toy in DTD, Star Traders in MK (Tomorrowland), and Tattoine Traders and Darth's Mall (Watto's Grotto) in DHS--the last one only during SWW.   While there over the weekend, I did not look at Star Traders closely--only saw it from outside walking past--but the rest looked like they had all the same parts and pieces.  I ultimately built mine at Tatooine Traders because that was the only location that had helpful pictures for different characters' sabers, and the CMs there seemed like they knew exactly what was needed to build a Vader and a Luke one.  That might have been the busiest location of the 4 I saw too.


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

jane2073 said:


> I just discovered that I have three premium FtF packages for this Friday, the 5th.  I made the made two reservations that day and then promptly forgot about the second one.
> I will release them tomorrow in case anyone wants to coordinate.


Is it still available?


----------



## cinder-ellah

@yulilin3 posted
Coming to the Disboard September 1st 2015 

Calendar Marked


----------



## RebelScumRunner

jennab113 said:


> Someone asked about timing Ahsoka - the list that @yulilin3 put together for the Blister Pack meet is pretty spot on, though it seems like Ahsoka may come out at least once more later in the evening that isn't listed on MDE. I've found that the line takes 20-30 minutes if it is backed up all the way through the ropes, but is quicker when just Rex and/or Cody are there because Ahsoka and Ventress talk, but the clones don't. Also, the character minders (whatever the redshirts are actually called) are super nice there, especially one that is either named Josh or John. He was great about telling people who they were likely to see based on where they were in line and gave suggestions on times to get in line if you're looking for specific characters.


 
Thank you!   This helps a great deal.  I am preparing for weekend V, complete with laminated, pocket sized character schedules.  It's on my phone too, but so easy just to whip these out!  I am going to give it my absolute best because my 'princess crazy' daughter actually has Ahsoka at the top of her character wish list next to Anna & Elsa!  I must be doing something right if Ahsoka trumps the likes of Cinderella, Tiana, and Rapunzel!  Ideally I'd like to hit it if there's a little x-over with Rex since I like him, but I just want to make the little one happy.


----------



## danny1649

Fellow Diser's as a rule posts that exceed 250 pages are closed I will give this thread 1 more day and then I will close it.I hope you understand how hard it is for a mod to try to manage a thread that has this many pages. Danny


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

danny1649 said:


> Fellow Diser's as a rule posts that exceed 250 pages are closed I will give this thread 1 more day and then I will close it.I hope you understand how hard it is for a mod to try to manage a thread that has this many pages. Danny



but I wanted it to hit 1000 pages


----------



## cinder-ellah

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> but I wanted it to hit 1000 pages


Yes ! 
@danny1649 
Can you please let it go to 1000 !   
Please ........


----------



## hauntedcity

cinder-ellah said:


> Yes !
> Can we please let i



We have one more day. Challenge accepted!


----------



## yulilin3

I just sent a pm to the moderator requesting the thread stays open until the end of sww. I'm sure he'll see that it's been very helpful and in no way have we had any negative or inappropriate posts.


----------



## soniam

@danny1649 
We will just start a new thread and post just as frequently to it. So, am I not understanding something? I don't understand why the number of pages matters. I truly want to understand. I promise I am not trying to be obstinate. Thanks for all of the work on moderating this very active thread.


----------



## pbb322

RebelScumRunner said:


> Thank you!   This helps a great deal.  I am preparing for weekend V, complete with laminated, pocket sized character schedules.  It's on my phone too, but so easy just to whip these out!  I am going to give it my absolute best because my 'princess crazy' daughter actually has Ahsoka at the top of her character wish list next to Anna & Elsa!  I must be doing something right if Ahsoka trumps the likes of Cinderella, Tiana, and Rapunzel!  Ideally I'd like to hit it if there's a little x-over with Rex since I like him, but I just want to make the little one happy.


  LOL, my princess crazy daughter will inform anyone that will listen that for her third birthday this weekend we are going to see Mickey and Darth Vader.  Not A&E or any other princess.  She is already destined for the dark side.  DH feels a great sense of accomplishment because of this.


----------



## Teamanderson

@danny1649 Could you please leave this thread up until SWW is over? There are only 2 weekends left and this page has been extremely helpful to SO many! We would be forever grateful. So many people are having amazing trips and it's all because of the tips shared on this thread. It is truly making our visit to Disney amazing. I'm sure I speak for us all when we say we'd really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## delmar411

@danny1649 
I agree with the others, please leave the thread open for the next 2 weeks to complete out SWW2015. We have no issues within the thread so moderating should be relatively easy. Thanks for considering our requests


----------



## danny1649

delmar411 said:


> @danny1649
> I agree with the others, please leave the thread open for the next 2 weeks to complete out SWW2015. We have no issues within the thread so moderating should be relatively easy. Thanks for considering our requests


I will consider itbut if I bend  guidelines for this thread what do I say to others when I close their thread at 250 pages. Danny


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Rules are rules.... At almost 4 x the rule limit already!


----------



## Candleshoe

danny1649 said:


> I will consider itbut if I bend  guidelines for this thread what do I say to others when I close their thread at 250 pages. Danny



Closing at 250 pages was in the old software.  If I recall, after the software change, in the technical forum, it was discussed that the 250 page cut-off would not longer apply.  
Now, my memory is fuzzier as my age gets older, but that is truly what I remember.  @lanejudy do you?


----------



## morrison2951

Time to make new guidelines! 

SWW ROCKS!


----------



## Candleshoe

WARNING!

I HIGHLY recommend you avoid purchase of "her universe" or "tee fury" if you are a plus size. 

I bought one from Her Universe first and it should have been equivelent to a 3X according to their site, but it's more like a medium.  I gave it to my daughter and it fits her. (She wears a medium, or size 12.)

I bought from tee fury a size 3x.  It SAYS 3x on it, but looks like a medium, too.

These were not super cheap either.

I also bought one from Torrid (and VERY not cheap) and this one thankfully is sized correctly.

eta: if you are not plus size, they are probably just fine.  Although I do wonder since her universe sized itself 4 sizes too small, does that mean if you buy a REAL medium it would fit a toddler?


----------



## yulilin3

@Candleshoe I've bought from t fury and go one size up.
For Her Universe I've stopped buying online because I had the same problem, that's why I now buy only when she comes to sww


----------



## cinder-ellah

@danny1649


danny1649 said:


> I will consider itbut if I bend  guidelines for this thread what do I say to others when I close their thread at 250 pages. Danny


Thank you for considering our request.

What to say to others : 
shhhhhhh......
This can be our little secret 

Thanks again


----------



## Itinkso

*And.So.It.Ends!* (The Roll Call, not the Thread. I hope the thread can continue through SWW V!!)

All updates to SWW V are complete and the SWW V Roll Call will soon be posted (POST #10,000 for me!) 

*The Roll Call Thread continues as the AP/DVC SWW Poster trading site: *
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654

My List:
*Best of SWW 2015* ~ meeting yulilin and Steph before the SWW season began!

*Worst* ~ not really a worst but rather than be in FL for SWW V, we (DH, older DD and SIL, and CM DD) will be on a cruise to Alaska where the average temp for June is 61 degrees! Yay for cooler weather ~ it's been 98 here in Central CA.

As DD continues her ascent within TWDC (watch out, Iger), I will acquiesce to her request that "Itinkso" find a new hobby. It has been fun! ~ I very much enjoyed helping out yulilin by overseeing the Roll Call both last year and this year!

 May The Force Be With You!!


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

Candleshoe said:


> WARNING!
> 
> I HIGHLY recommend you avoid purchase of "her universe" or "tee fury" if you are a plus size.
> 
> I bought one from Her Universe first and it should have been equivelent to a 3X according to their site, but it's more like a medium.  I gave it to my daughter and it fits her. (She wears a medium, or size 12.)
> 
> I bought from tee fury a size 3x.  It SAYS 3x on it, but looks like a medium, too.
> 
> These were not super cheap either.
> 
> I also bought one from Torrid (and VERY not cheap) and this one thankfully is sized correctly.
> 
> eta: if you are not plus size, they are probably just fine.  Although I do wonder since her universe sized itself 4 sizes too small, does that mean if you buy a REAL medium it would fit a toddler?



I hear you. I am not skinny but not plus size either.... however, in her universe clothing I wear an XXL!


----------



## yulilin3

A thousand thanks to @Itinkso you've been able to manage and keep the roll call thread in working order.
I loved meeting you and your daughter, can't wait until we can meet again.
Itinkso will be missed on the board. Big hugs and kisses and have fun on your cruise


----------



## d-r

HCinKC said:


> Hmm, it was not in the package. Good idea though. I MUST fly back down from KS to get it, just in time for Weekend 4 of course...



if you want me to mail you one pm me.


----------



## d-r

H
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



HI I will put in a Monday night Rebel Hanger photos. 
Very cool and laid back, more like a universal character meal than a disney one.


----------



## delmar411

danny1649 said:


> I will consider itbut if I bend  guidelines for this thread what do I say to others when I close their thread at 250 pages. Danny



Maybe there can be special consideration for event specific threads? Since this thread will end (here or on a new thread) in a couple weeks and we are already nearly 4x the old limit? Although I am really not sure if there are many event specific threads so that might be unmangeable across the board.


----------



## danny1649

I consider not closing I will talk to my fellow mods and not close unless other mods agree.It still comes down to the question of bending guidelines.You do understand moderating this many pages is hard. Thanks Danny


----------



## cinder-ellah

danny1649 said:


> I consider not closing I will talk to my fellow mods and not close unless other mods agree.It still comes down to the question of bending guidelines.You do understand moderating this many pages is hard. Thanks Danny


Thank you !


----------



## cinder-ellah

Itinkso said:


> *And.So.It.Ends!* (The Roll Call, not the Thread. I hope the thread can continue through SWW V!!)
> 
> All updates to SWW V are complete and the SWW V Roll Call will soon be posted (POST #10,000 for me!)
> 
> *The Roll Call Thread continues as the AP/DVC SWW Poster trading site: *
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654
> 
> My List:
> *Best of SWW 2015* ~ meeting yulilin and Steph before the SWW season began!
> 
> *Worst* ~ not really a worst but rather than be in FL for SWW V, we (DH, older DD and SIL, and CM DD) will be on a cruise to Alaska where the average temp for June is 61 degrees! Yay for cooler weather ~ it's been 98 here in Central CA.
> 
> As DD continues her ascent within TWDC (watch out, Iger), I will acquiesce to her request that "Itinkso" find a new hobby. It has been fun! ~ I very much enjoyed helping out yulilin by overseeing the Roll Call both last year and this year!
> 
> May The Force Be With You!!


Thank you for all your updates & hard work.   Have fun on your cruise.


----------



## yulilin3

danny1649 said:


> I consider not closing I will talk to my fellow mods and not close unless other mods agree.It still comes down to the question of bending guidelines.You do understand moderating this many pages is hard. Thanks Danny


Thank you. If you've been following along you know that this thread has been nothing but helpful. Everyone is respectful and there has never been anything inappropriate. At this point I would hope the other mods understand that we're just two weekends away


----------



## Candleshoe

Itinkso said:


> *And.So.It.Ends!* (The Roll Call, not the Thread. I hope the thread can continue through SWW V!!)
> 
> All updates to SWW V are complete and the SWW V Roll Call will soon be posted (POST #10,000 for me!)
> 
> *The Roll Call Thread continues as the AP/DVC SWW Poster trading site: *
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654
> 
> My List:
> *Best of SWW 2015* ~ meeting yulilin and Steph before the SWW season began!
> 
> *Worst* ~ not really a worst but rather than be in FL for SWW V, we (DH, older DD and SIL, and CM DD) will be on a cruise to Alaska where the average temp for June is 61 degrees! Yay for cooler weather ~ it's been 98 here in Central CA.
> 
> As DD continues her ascent within TWDC (watch out, Iger), I will acquiesce to her request that "Itinkso" find a new hobby. It has been fun! ~ I very much enjoyed helping out yulilin by overseeing the Roll Call both last year and this year!
> 
> May The Force Be With You!!


I'm going to miss you!!

I forgot to say on the roll call our full list - 
June 7 RH (for drinks) H+V
June 13 RH (for dinner) and FtF  (Deluxe for 3 of us, Premuim for 4)

Thanks for ALL your help tinky.   I'm glad your DD shared you with us this long


----------



## goofyinohio

Finally got a Jedi Mickey for Friday night.  Sweet.  Once I get the confirmation e-mail I'll be releasing a Jedi Mickey for this Thursday for 6 people at 7:35 if anyone would like it.


----------



## NebrMom

Metz172 said:


> Has anyone used the bus from CBR to HS on a SWW?  We would like to be there for the opening show and rope drop.  Will we be able to get a bus that early and how much time should I plan to get there?


We were on the CBR bus to HS on Friday about 6:30 am and were there in plenty of time before gates opened and were quite close to the storm trooper show once we were let into the park.


----------



## slaveone

The other thing at play is we Should of been closed on April 1st if the 250 page count was Held to. I would love for the thread to stay open till the end of sww if feasible.


----------



## Itinkso

*SWW V - June 12, 13, 14
Garrison: DISers Take Oz*

Updates for the *SWW V Roll Call* have ended. Here is the DISmeet info for Saturday and Sunday of *SWW V*. Please be sure to look for yulilin and Steph/Sabine when you are out and about enjoying *SWW*!

* May The Force Be With You!! *

_____________________________________________________________
****SWW DISmeet Info from yulilin****

*There will be 2 meets every Saturday and 1 on Sunday.*

*Every Saturday:*
~ After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance, make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.

*Yulilin's Cantina Meets!!
~ *_Before Fireworks: around *8:00 p.m*. we'll be at the area around Echo Lake across from 50's Prime Time. We will be there all the way until 10:00 p.m. ~ BYOB&D: Bring Your Own Beverages and Desserts!_


*Every Sunday:*
~ After the 11:00 parade at ABC Commissary. As you go inside thru the main entrance, make a right and I'll try to get tables at the back of the restaurant.

My DD14 and I will be at DHS every Saturday and Sunday so if anyone wants to meet at a different time let me know. I'll only be going to the first Friday for my character challenge.
_____________________________________________________________



*SWW V - June 12, 13, 14
Garrison: DISers Take Oz*

*@yulilin3 - 13, 14 (RH)*
*@Music City Mama - 12 (RH), 14*
*@cvjpirate - 14 (FTF DP)*
*@lovethattink - 12, 13, 14*
*@butterfly71076 - 12, 13, 14 [June 11 (SciFi, H&V)]*
*@ConnieB - 12, 13, 14*
*@DisneyMama21 - 12, 13, 14*
*@stasijane - 12, 13, 14*
*@saundedj - 12 (SciFi, FTF DP), 13, 14*
*@Meech Loves Mickey - 12*
*@Beezle2 - 12 (SciFi, RH), 13, 14 (H&V)*
*@xApril - 12, 13*
*@MunchkinandSugarBear - 12, 13 (RH),14*
*@tlh119 - 13 (SciFi, H&V, FTF )*
*@pld5 - 12 (FTF DP), 13 [June 10 (SciFi)]*
*@Lavaluma - 12 (FTF DP, RH)*
*@siungit - 13, 14*
*@luvallprincesses - 12, 13, 14*
*@MinnieMouse100 - 12, 13*
*@pookadoo77** - 12 (FTF)*
*@AuntieK - 13 (SciFi, FTF DP), 14*
*@Loftin716 - 13 (H&V), 14 (SciFi)*
*@Crew-JTA - 12 (VIP), 13, 14 (SciFi, H&V)*
*@Magic Magic - 14 (SciFi)*
*@cherice95403 - 13 (SciFi), 14*
*@Seltzer76 - 12 (H&V), 13, 14*
*@Felipe4 - 13 (SciFi, H&V, FTF, RH), 14 (RH)*
*@Laura C - 14 (FTF DP)*
*@TLMcMarks - 12*
*@jdmccon7 - 12 (SciFi), 13*
*@nilla - 12*
*@Candleshoe - 13 (FTF DP, RH)*
*@DisHeels - 12 (SciFi, H&V, FTF DP), 13, 14*
*@Mommy2Jameson - 12 (FTF DP), 13 (H&V), 14*
*@delmar411 - 12, 13*
*@basketrn - 12 (SciFi, H&V, FTF DP)*
*@JenStemp - 12 (H&V), 14 (FTF, RH)*
*@xApril -14*
*@Disney Diva Mom** - 13 (RH), 14 (SciFi, RH)*
*@Grumpy4196 - 14 (SciFi)*
*@BGparadise - 14 (RH)*
*@MissTiss - 13 (FTF DP)*
*@DisneyCrazy123 - 12 (FTF, RH)*
*@Monykalyn - 12 (RH)*
*@moobar25 - 12 (RH), 13 (SciFi)*
*@MouseTale - 13 (SciFi, H&V)*
*@momofallsons - 12 (SciFi, RH)*
*@MooksterL1 - 12 (SciFi, H&V)*
*@jahexom - 13, 14*
*@ryggmom - 12 (SciFi), 14*
*@Delphinus317 - 13 (FTF, H&V)*
*@disneyluvrs4 - 12, 14*
*@MiataPaige - 12 (FTF), 14 (RH)*
*@boricuajedi - 12 (RH), 14*
*@kpd6901 - 13 (FTF) [June 11 (SciFi, RH, H&V)]*
*@Lizzim - 12 (FTF), 14 (RH)*
*@poohntigger - 12, 14 [June 7 (RH)*


----------



## jtowntoflorida

danny1649 said:


> I consider not closing I will talk to my fellow mods and not close unless other mods agree.It still comes down to the question of bending guidelines.You do understand moderating this many pages is hard. Thanks Danny



That horse sorta left the barn 700 pages ago, which occurred 2+ months ago.  I just don't see the urgency to continue to "bend the rule" for two more weeks until the end of SWWs 2015 when it's gone on for this long.  And we've pretty much been moderating ourselves.


----------



## yulilin3

@d-r those are great pics, you guys met everyone


----------



## soniam

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Rules are rules.... At almost 4 x the rule limit already!



Rules, schmules, I want my monkey man


----------



## mmafan

danny1649 said:


> Fellow Diser's as a rule posts that exceed 250 pages are closed I will give this thread 1 more day and then I will close it.I hope you understand how hard it is for a mod to try to manage a thread that has this many pages. Danny


BBBBOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmafan

danny1649 said:


> I will consider itbut if I bend  guidelines for this thread what do I say to others when I close their thread at 250 pages. Danny


don't think there was EVER a thread of almost 1000 pages that the people are ALWAWS HELPING EACH OTHER..with no bickering I might add...there's your guideline...lol


----------



## yulilin3

Everyone...I think we're good to continue for the next two weeks. Let's keep it fun and informative. 
 
The booo made me chuckle @mmafan


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> Everyone...I think we're good to continue for the next two weeks. Let's keep it fun and informative.
> 
> The booo made me chuckle @mmafan


did you say it in your head..........lol


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> did you say it in your head..........lol


Like when the stormtroopers have their show in the morning and say they are not letting us in
Booooo


----------



## d-r

yulilin3 said:


> @d-r those are great pics, you guys met everyone



Thanks. It is a lot easier now when you can just pay for the meal instead of waiting in line in the sun!

I'll show you one more just because I thought it was so sweet. I asked MH later what Snips was talking about and she said "Every year your costume fits you a little better."


----------



## slaveone

I got to admit Ashoka is absolutely amazing. She is really into it.


----------



## Teamanderson

d-r said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI I will put in a Monday night Rebel Hanger photos.
> Very cool and laid back, more like a universal character meal than a disney one.


What time were you there to see all of these characters?


----------



## cinder-ellah

The Force is Strong With This Thread !


----------



## d-r

slaveone said:


> I got to admit Ashoka is absolutely amazing. She is really into it.



I know, she is incredible. Besides the fact that I can't imagine being in all that make up in the hot sun, she is just so amazing with the kids. I miss her being on the padawan mind challenge state - nothing at all against Ezra and Sabine, she was just so great in the show.


----------



## d-r

Teamanderson said:


> What time were you there to see all of these characters?



we were a little late for a 5:10 reservation.


----------



## morrison2951

I have a bad feeling about this....

NOT!   This thread lives!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

danny1649 said:


> I will consider itbut if I bend  guidelines for this thread what do I say to others when I close their thread at 250 pages. Danny


you could tell them we all play really nicely in the sandbox


----------



## Metz172

NebrMom said:


> We were on the CBR bus to HS on Friday about 6:30 am and were there in plenty of time before gates opened and were quite close to the storm trooper show once we were let into the park.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sonya2489

d-r said:


> I'm sorry I just saw this and we've already left. Are you here next weekend? PM me.


Sorry it took so long to respond, we were so busy yesterday. A guy actually over heard me talking to my son about the Yoda posters and he happened to be a dvc member and very kindly offered to go grab one for me! We also managed to get a couple of the Boba Fett ones as well =) 
Thank you for trying to help though! I appreciate it!


----------



## jennab113

RebelScumRunner said:


> Thank you!   This helps a great deal.  I am preparing for weekend V, complete with laminated, pocket sized character schedules.  It's on my phone too, but so easy just to whip these out!  I am going to give it my absolute best because my 'princess crazy' daughter actually has Ahsoka at the top of her character wish list next to Anna & Elsa!  I must be doing something right if Ahsoka trumps the likes of Cinderella, Tiana, and Rapunzel!  Ideally I'd like to hit it if there's a little x-over with Rex since I like him, but I just want to make the little one happy.


 I hope she's able to meet Ahsoka! To catch them together, I got in line around 6 or 6:10 when Rex and Cody were meeting. Cody left shortly after and Rex met alone for a bit then Ahsoka came out and I was the first person to meet them together at 6:30. I'm also a big fan of Rex and fangirled over him a bit. I took a picture with both of them, then kicked Ahsoka out and got one with just Rex.


----------



## jennab113

By the way, the shirt I am wearing in that picture is Her Universe. The larger sizes are definitely all over the place and the cuts are different from one shirt to the next, so I was glad to be able to try stuff on in person. I'm hoping the Ahsoka Lives shirt is cut/sized similar to the At At shirt.


----------



## mouseguy77

yulilin3 said:


> Video of the Padawan Mind Challenge kids version from yesterday @drmartin1998 @southernfriedmom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all of you coming in the next 2 weeks, there's still a lot of merchandise left. Here are videos of each of the Darth's Mall stores:



Thank you for posting these video's!  I feel much more excited (and prepared) to shop!  Thank you!


----------



## Gianfootography

slaveone said:


> I got to admit Ashoka is absolutely amazing. She is really into it.


yup, she remembered me from last year.


----------



## Candleshoe

jennab113 said:


> By the way, the shirt I am wearing in that picture is Her Universe. The larger sizes are definitely all over the place and the cuts are different from one shirt to the next, so I was glad to be able to try stuff on in person. I'm hoping the Ahsoka Lives shirt is cut/sized similar to the At At shirt.


I guess the moral of the story is never buy without trying it on first.  I was so excited to see a plus size model on her web page, but I was pretty upset when it came in so small.


----------



## slaveone

Gianfootography said:


> yup, she remembered me from last year.
> 
> View attachment 100367


You are rather unforgettable I saw you twice but couldn't remember your username. Lol.


----------



## kpd6901

So, looking through our options tonight with Amazon pantry, and we came across the perfect item to trade with Jawas...not that they would take a food item, but we saw a box of Rotini.  Just picture the amusing responses of Jawas as we shout "Rotini" to their "Utini" !!


----------



## Teamanderson

Resort question.. Is pool hopping still allowed or been blocked? I feel dumb asking because I understand why people are against using a pool that you didn't pay to stay at but just curious. My DS5 thought we was staying at CB again this year and when I broke it to him were staying at POP he was sad he couldn't use the pirate ship kid pool at CB.


----------



## Sonya2489

Teamanderson said:


> Resort question.. Is pool hopping still allowed or been blocked? I feel dumb asking because I understand why people are against using a pool that you didn't pay to stay at but just curious. My DS5 thought we was staying at CB again this year and when I broke it to him were staying at POP he was sad he couldn't use the pirate ship kid pool at CB.


We stayed at CBR this past weekend and while i do not think they necessarily "allow" pool hopping, i do know that the pool does not require you to scan your band or anything for entry....


----------



## Gianfootography

Delilah1310 said:


> does anyone else feel like weekend IV is getting a little shortchanged without a Rebels voice actor?
> I mean, I know Ashley will be there ... but she's there every weekend!
> (okay ... mini-rant over)


Who better to be this week's Rebels voice actor than Ashley!? She is the main thing bridging that gap for us Hard-Core Clone Wars fans and Rebels. She will be in the Rebels show interviewed by James. I can't wait to hear what she has to say about being back to voice one of the greatest Star Wars characters ever. And I am sure she knows what her character has been up to since the cancellation of Clone Wars since there were 2 seasons of stories recorded that will never air. Last year's Star Wars Weekends interview with the cast of Clone Wars was amazing. I wish they would bring that cast back again for one weekend.


----------



## soniam

Teamanderson said:


> Resort question.. Is pool hopping still allowed or been blocked? I feel dumb asking because I understand why people are against using a pool that you didn't pay to stay at but just curious. My DS5 thought we was staying at CB again this year and when I broke it to him were staying at POP he was sad he couldn't use the pirate ship kid pool at CB.



I am pretty sure that it's not allowed, except for some pools and DVC members.


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> you could tell them we all play really nicely in the sandbox



And we don't run with scissors


----------



## Sonya2489

Ok. I know this is a LONG shot, but does anyone happen to have a jedi donald magic band for sale? We were at SWW this past weekend and they were all gone and my 7 yo son was devastated. If anyone can help, you can PM me. I would definitely appreciate it. =)


----------



## d-r

yulilin3 said:


> Video of the Padawan Mind Challenge kids version from yesterday @drmartin1998 @southernfriedmom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all of you coming in the next 2 weeks, there's still a lot of merchandise left. Here are videos of each of the Darth's Mall stores:



Those are my kids in your video!!


----------



## d-r

Gianfootography said:


> Who better to be this week's Rebels voice actor than Ashley!? She is the main thing bridging that gap for us Hard-Core Clone Wars fans and Rebels. She will be in the Rebels show interviewed by James. I can't wait to hear what she has to say about being back to voice one of the greatest Star Wars characters ever. And I am sure she knows what her character has been up to since the cancellation of Clone Wars since there were 2 seasons of stories recorded that will never air. Last year's Star Wars Weekends interview with the cast of Clone Wars was amazing. I wish they would bring that cast back again for one weekend.



Has anyone seen next week's schedule? Will she be doing the rebel's time block (3 and 5) so that she can be in the rebel's show, or will she be doing the Ashley time block (12:45) so she can do her universe signing?


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Okay, I'm sure this is a dumb question, but I NEED the info from this thread for my trip in a week and a half. If they close the thread, will we still be able to access it to review?  I'm pretty sure we can but need a little reassuring.  

Just finished the boys magic bands.  Need to sleep and tackle the rest tomorrow.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

If they close a  thread, it means it's just closed to further replies.  The information it contains is still available.

So my kids have been "studying" for SWW for the past few weeks...been watching the movies and reading some books.  Please don't vote me off the island when I admit this...but we never had any exposure to the Clone Wars (except for one book for beginning readers) until this weekend when we watched the movie/pilot on Netflix.  So while we've only seen the one thing, it gave a pretty good introduction to more of the characters.

Anyway, tonight, my 5 year old (who I was afraid was going to be a pill about SWW because of his age, but now is super excited!) asked me when Star Wars Rebels happens...is it before or after the Clone Wars?  I was like a deer in headlights, since I now must also confess no knowledge of Rebels beyond this thread.  **hangs head in shame**  Is there any way to get a quick exposure to Rebels before Thursday (like maybe this recap you guys were talking about earlier)? We have DirecTV and Amazon.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Okay, I'm sure this is a dumb question, but I NEED the info from this thread for my trip in a week and a half. If they close the thread, will we still be able to access it to review?  I'm pretty sure we can but need a little reassuring.
> 
> Just finished the boys magic bands.  Need to sleep and tackle the rest tomorrow.
> View attachment 100386


Your Magic Bands are awesome !
How did you do them ?


----------



## jacksmommy

Can someone link the Blister Pack helpful hints post?  Thanks!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

cinder-ellah said:


> Your Magic Bands are awesome !
> How did you do them ?


Thanks!  I cut the images out of black contact paper and transferred them to the bands.  Lots of trial and error.


----------



## pbb322

jtowntoflorida said:


> If they close a  thread, it means it's just closed to further replies.  The information it contains is still available.
> 
> So my kids have been "studying" for SWW for the past few weeks...been watching the movies and reading some books.  Please don't vote me off the island when I admit this...but we never had any exposure to the Clone Wars (except for one book for beginning readers) until this weekend when we watched the movie/pilot on Netflix.  So while we've only seen the one thing, it gave a pretty good introduction to more of the characters.
> 
> Anyway, tonight, my 5 year old (who I was afraid was going to be a pill about SWW because of his age, but now is super excited!) asked me when Star Wars Rebels happens...is it before or after the Clone Wars?  I was like a deer in headlights, since I now must also confess no knowledge of Rebels beyond this thread.  **hangs head in shame**  Is there any way to get a quick exposure to Rebels before Thursday (like maybe this recap you guys were talking about earlier)? We have DirecTV and Amazon.



If you have an iPad, the Disney XD app has all the shows, including the 1 hr premiere movie, plus short clips about the characters that can get them some quick exposure.  You have to login with your cable provider info though, I haven't checked if Directv is a valid provider, we have uverse. 
Edit - just looked, you can login with Directv!


----------



## cinder-ellah

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Thanks!  I cut the images out of black contact paper and transferred them to the bands.  Lots of trial and error.


They look great !


----------



## soniam

@jtowntoflorida 
Clone Wars occurs between Episodes II & III (new movies/prequels). Rebels occurs after Return of the Jedi, and I think before The Force Awakens.

And so it begins...
We just finished watching the Clone Wars movie (newest series) and will start the shows soon. We finished Rebels not too long ago. How did I live without these in my life


----------



## mouseguy77

soniam said:


> @jtowntoflorida
> Clone Wars occurs between Episodes II & III (new movies/prequels). Rebels occurs after Return of the Jedi, and I think before The Force Awakens.
> 
> And so it begins...
> We just finished watching the Clone Wars movie (newest series) and will start the shows soon. We finished Rebels not too long ago. How did I live without these in my life



Rebels takes place between Episode III and IV


----------



## loribird

Has anyone had any issues traveling with a JTA lightsaber in their carry-on luggage? I am bringing my decorated one for my costume Friday and am going back and forth with putting it in my checked bag versus my carry-on. TIA!

ETA - fixed JTA acronym


----------



## lovethattink

mouseguy77 said:


> Rebels takes place between Episode III and IV



Yep.



jtowntoflorida said:


> If they close a  thread, it means it's just closed to further replies.  The information it contains is still available.
> 
> So my kids have been "studying" for SWW for the past few weeks...been watching the movies and reading some books.  Please don't vote me off the island when I admit this...but we never had any exposure to the Clone Wars (except for one book for beginning readers) until this weekend when we watched the movie/pilot on Netflix.  So while we've only seen the one thing, it gave a pretty good introduction to more of the characters.
> 
> Anyway, tonight, my 5 year old (who I was afraid was going to be a pill about SWW because of his age, but now is super excited!) asked me when Star Wars Rebels happens...is it before or after the Clone Wars?  I was like a deer in headlights, since I now must also confess no knowledge of Rebels beyond this thread.  **hangs head in shame**  Is there any way to get a quick exposure to Rebels before Thursday (like maybe this recap you guys were talking about earlier)? We have DirecTV and Amazon.



http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Star_Wars_Rebels


----------



## jennab113

loribird said:


> Has anyone had any issues traveling with a JTA lightsaber in their carry-on luggage? I am bringing my decorated one for my costume Friday and am going back and forth with putting it in my checked bag versus my carry-on. TIA!
> 
> ETA - fixed JTA acronym


I had my build your own one in my carry-on the last two weekends and it wasn't a problem. The JTA one folds down even smaller, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## yulilin3

d-r said:


> Has anyone seen next week's schedule? Will she be doing the rebel's time block (3 and 5) so that she can be in the rebel's show, or will she be doing the Ashley time block (12:45) so she can do her universe signing?


she posted her autograph times on her blog before Disney released map of weekend I. Her times for this weekend for autograph session will be 4:45pm to 5:45pm. So she can do Her Universe signing, Rebels show and PMC Family Edition
Whoever you are lining up for this weekend will be harder, even Ashley since she only has one hour and  has to be on time since she does the PMC right after it.



jtowntoflorida said:


> If they close a  thread, it means it's just closed to further replies.  The information it contains is still available.
> 
> So my kids have been "studying" for SWW for the past few weeks...been watching the movies and reading some books.  Please don't vote me off the island when I admit this...but we never had any exposure to the Clone Wars (except for one book for beginning readers) until this weekend when we watched the movie/pilot on Netflix.  So while we've only seen the one thing, it gave a pretty good introduction to more of the characters.
> 
> Anyway, tonight, my 5 year old (who I was afraid was going to be a pill about SWW because of his age, but now is super excited!) asked me when Star Wars Rebels happens...is it before or after the Clone Wars?  I was like a deer in headlights, since I now must also confess no knowledge of Rebels beyond this thread.  **hangs head in shame**  Is there any way to get a quick exposure to Rebels before Thursday (like maybe this recap you guys were talking about earlier)? We have DirecTV and Amazon.


Yes, Rebels is between III and IV. If you have time while at the park remember there's a 22 minute recap of season 1 inside ABC Sound Studio. Nice air conditioning as well


----------



## yulilin3

a look at Ashley Eckstein's schedule this week...I blame Freddie Prinze Jr:
Rebel show 1:45pm
PMC Family Edition : 2:30pm
Her Universe signing: 3:30pm-4:30pm
Regular autograph session: 4:45pm-5:45pm
PMC Family Edition: 6pm


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> a look at Ashley Eckstein's scheudule this week...I blame Freddie Prinze Jr:
> Rebel show 1:45pm
> PMC Family Edition : 2:30pm
> Her Universe signing: 3:30pm-4:30pm
> Regular autograph session: 4:45pm-5:45pm
> PMC Family Edition: 6pm



She's going to be super busy!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> She's going to be super busy!


yeah. Her regular autograph session will be the first 40 people in line. We were hoping to get her this weekend since we've been doing Rebels cast but I think we will skip it and get her next weekend on the last Sunday
Plus her autograph session conflicts with our 5pm Rebel Hangar and we're celebrating Gustavo's birthday so we can't miss that


----------



## yulilin3

Anyone here now and staying on property please ask for weekend IV SWW map, they seem to get them Wednesday evenings or Thursday mornings. We still need to verify if Ray Park will do only one autograph session or two


----------



## Sonya2489

yulilin3 said:


> a look at Ashley Eckstein's schedule this week...I blame Freddie Prinze Jr:
> Rebel show 1:45pm
> PMC Family Edition : 2:30pm
> Her Universe signing: 3:30pm-4:30pm
> Regular autograph session: 4:45pm-5:45pm
> PMC Family Edition: 6pm


This may be a silly question, but what does freddie prinz jr have to do with it?


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> yeah. Her regular autograph session will be the first 40 people in line. We were hoping to get her this weekend since we've been doing Rebels cast but I think we will skip it and get her next weekend on the last Sunday
> Plus her autograph session conflicts with our 5pm Rebel Hangar and we're celebrating Gustavo's birthday so we can't miss that



Happy bday to Gustavo. 

We missed a fp each day because of autograph times.  Dh said he's hitting the shows Saturday when I take ds to a class.


----------



## yulilin3

Sonya2489 said:


> This may be a silly question, but what does freddie prinz jr have to do with it?


he was supposed to come for weekend IV but the negotiations never panned out. Vanessa Marshall and Tiya Sircar both told us that he had some family events that he was attending and couldn't come this weekend  So they had to have Ashley running like crazy this weekend


----------



## yulilin3

Just a reminder:
thru pm conversation with Moderator he will most likely close this thread June 15th. If you want to post your impressions, reports, highlights, of your SWW experience post them before that day. I know it doesn't give weekend V DISsers a lot of time but I just wanted to let all of you know.
I'll start working on my report and post it sometime next week.


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> Just a reminder:
> thru pm conversation with Moderator he will most likely close this thread June 15th. If you want to post your impressions, reports, highlights, of your SWW experience post them before that day. I know it doesn't give weekend V DISsers a lot of time but I just wanted to let all of you know.
> I'll start working on my report and post it sometime next week.



Guess I have to do my trip report before I go. My and my two daughters had a great time thanks to yulilin and everyone on this board being so helpful and free flowing with information!!!! (June 14th 2015)


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> Anyone here now and staying on property please ask for weekend IV SWW map, they seem to get them Wednesday evenings or Thursday mornings. We still need to verify if Ray Park will do only one autograph session or two



Well......if his sharpie functions like his lightsaber, then perhaps one autograph session will serve the same number of people as two sessions.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Just a reminder:
> thru pm conversation with Moderator he will most likely close this thread June 15th. If you want to post your impressions, reports, highlights, of your SWW experience post them before that day. I know it doesn't give weekend V DISsers a lot of time but I just wanted to let all of you know.
> I'll start working on my report and post it sometime next week.



So glad it will stay up til the 15th!


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Well......if his sharpie functions like his lightsaber, then perhaps one autograph session will serve the same number of people as two sessions.


I wish...he's one of the slowest meet and greets cause he's awesome and likes to talk. He only sees about 50 people per session. You should see the CM and his handler exchange worried looks each year because he takes so much time with each person.
Jeremy Bulloch and Peter Mayhew on the other hand are signing machines, very little chi chat


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> I wish...he's one of the slowest meet and greets cause he's awesome and *likes to talk*. He only sees about 50 people per session. You should see the CM and his handler exchange worried looks each year because he takes so much time with each person.
> Jeremy Bulloch and Peter Mayhew on the other hand are signing machines, very little chi chat



Maybe he's trying to make up for his lack of dialogue in Episode I.    Actually, it's a shame that's all he was in.  I mean, I get it.  You need to have a cool Sith for a long-awaited origin story...but it would be rather difficult to have him still alive 10 years later, just for story-continuity's sake.  But anyway, unless they use him in one of the Anthology movies, it's a bummer that his character is pretty much written off.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> I wish...he's one of the slowest meet and greets cause he's awesome and likes to talk. He only sees about 50 people per session. You should see the CM and his handler exchange worried looks each year because he takes so much time with each person.
> Jeremy Bulloch and Peter Mayhew on the other hand are signing machines, very little chi chat



I would love for my dates to pan out with Ray park next year.  I met him once at a sw con and it was more like love struck teenager... That's what my favorite phantom menace character looks like... Then I went brain dead and don't remember a thing.  Ah well, I still have a picture.  

That was the sw con where I was able to walk around the autograph tables and get pictures with everyone I didn't have an autograph ticket for.  Bet that wouldn't be allowed anymore.

In good news for me, the bf approved another short weekend trip for September (even though we're going in November for wine and dine).  I think it helps that allegiant air has 1 ways for $55 and about $15 per carry on.  I think he wanted this trip because it was so insanely crowded for our sww II trip.

Did anyone else feel it was so much more crowded than last year?  Last year we were there the first and second weekends and didn't really feel it was too crowded.  This year we thought it was insane.


----------



## RedM94

cinder-ellah said:


> @yulilin3 posted
> Coming to the Disboard September 1st 2015
> 
> Calendar Marked



@cinder-ellah @yulilin3 

First day back at work for me and have come to the realization that I am getting too old to leave for the airport at 5 am Thursday, hit a park Thursday night, all day Friday, Saturday, and Sunday at SWW, to catch a 7am flight on Monday.  

With that in mind, I propose starting a SWW conditioning thread and the same time.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Maybe he's trying to make up for his lack of dialogue in Episode I.    Actually, it's a shame that's all he was in.  I mean, I get it.  You need to have a cool Sith for a long-awaited origin story...but it would be rather difficult to have him still alive 10 years later, just for story-continuity's sake.  But anyway, unless they use him in one of the Anthology movies, it's a bummer that his character is pretty much written off.


the character lived on for the Clone Wars cartoon but yeah, no more Ray Park 



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I would love for my dates to pan out with Ray park next year.  I met him once at a sw con and it was more like love struck teenager... That's what my favorite phantom menace character looks like... Then I went brain dead and don't remember a thing.  Ah well, I still have a picture.
> 
> That was the sw con where I was able to walk around the autograph tables and get pictures with everyone I didn't have an autograph ticket for.  Bet that wouldn't be allowed anymore.
> 
> In good news for me, the bf approved another short weekend trip for September (even though we're going in November for wine and dine).  I think it helps that allegiant air has 1 ways for $55 and about $15 per carry on.  I think he wanted this trip because it was so insanely crowded for our sww II trip.
> 
> Did anyone else feel it was so much more crowded than last year?  Last year we were there the first and second weekends and didn't really feel it was too crowded.  This year we thought it was insane.


Definately busier. And it'll only get worse with Force Awakens coming out in December


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

kpd6901 said:


> Maybe he's trying to make up for his lack of dialogue in Episode I.    Actually, it's a shame that's all he was in.  I mean, I get it.  You need to have a cool Sith for a long-awaited origin story...but it would be rather difficult to have him still alive 10 years later, just for story-continuity's sake.  But anyway, unless they use him in one of the Anthology movies, it's a bummer that his character is pretty much written off.



Don't even get me started on my 'the prequels would have been so much better if Darth maul had lived rant'.  So many storyline options.... Like how obi wan handles wanting revenge versus how anakin handles it.  Plus maul is so much cooler than dookie (dooku).



RedM94 said:


> @cinder-ellah @yulilin3
> 
> First day back at work for me and have come to the realization that I am getting too old to leave for the airport at 5 am Thursday, hit a park Thursday night, all day Friday, Saturday, and Sunday at SWW, to catch a 7am flight on Monday.
> 
> With that in mind, I propose starting a SWW conditioning thread and the same time.



Tell me about it.  I can no longer do trips with 4 or less hours of sleep a night.  I have been down for the count ever since. 

When I'm super exhausted I sleep walk and talk and poor Brian says even last night I was talking up a storm in my sleep.  I'm exhausted today.


----------



## cinder-ellah

RedM94 said:


> @cinder-ellah @yulilin3
> 
> First day back at work for me and have come to the realization that I am getting too old to leave for the airport at 5 am Thursday, hit a park Thursday night, all day Friday, Saturday, and Sunday at SWW, to catch a 7am flight on Monday.
> 
> With that in mind, I propose starting a SWW conditioning thread and the same time.


Going to WDW /SWW we had no problem with catching our 6am flight from PDX to MCO..... We couldn't sleep "Too excited" !!!!!!
Departing MCO / heading back to reality ........ So darn hard to get up and leave all the magic behind.   I can sympathize with you.
LOL !  A conditioning thread (great idea) and definitely a later flight out of MCO.


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> he was supposed to come for weekend IV but the negotiations never panned out. Vanessa Marshall and Tiya Sircar both told us that he had some family events that he was attending and couldn't come this weekend  So they had to have Ashley running like crazy this weekend


The issue Was less contract issues and more the recovery from back surgery. He was even iffy For celebration. Contract issues meant no dee Bradley baker this year. It has been much busier this year and I fear it will only grow worse next year. For conditioning should we take the dagobah yoga training course I am certain the weather is the same. And being hit in the shins with a gimmer stick is great for building up padding against the inevitable stroller collisions.


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> @cinder-ellah @yulilin3
> 
> First day back at work for me and have come to the realization that I am getting too old to leave for the airport at 5 am Thursday, hit a park Thursday night, all day Friday, Saturday, and Sunday at SWW, to catch a 7am flight on Monday.
> 
> With that in mind, I propose starting a* SWW conditioning *thread and the same time.


your SWW training will include:
*Short bouts of fast walking (running at Disney is a no-no) with long periods of standing in one place: to achieve the best results do this in 90 degree weather, 100% humidity and full sun exposure. If you have friends that don't mind not wearing deodorant for a couple of days and some small children having full blown tantrums around you you can achieve the best results
*Sitting down in one place for 2 hours while experiencing everything from heat, to sun to rain. Endurance is key. 
*While standing, blast techno music at the highest volume and stay there for 2 hours. Please remember that every once in a while you will be asked to do the YMCA, the Macarena and the blaster dance. You must be able to hold this position for the entire time without the possibility of using the bathroom.
*last but not least. Self Control. You must maintain your composure while waiting to meet your favorite character. No cursing or swearing when the family in front of you wants a group picture, individual picture, the twins picture, one of only the character, one doing a serious pose, one doing a funny pose...and then said character has to go on break...to achieve this it is recommended to bite your tongue until it bleeds.
 I have way to much free time


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> The issue Was less contract issues and more the recovery from back surgery. He was even iffy For celebration. Contract issues meant no dee Bradley baker this year. It has been much busier this year and I fear it will only grow worse next year. For conditioning should we take the dagobah yoga training course I am certain the weather is the same. And being hit in the shins with a gimmer stick is great for building up padding against the inevitable stroller collisions.


 I forgot to include the stroller/wheelchair collision crash course


----------



## HCinKC

Brandiwlf said:


> Who should I contact to ask about the Jedi Mickey picture? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> yulilin3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's @HCinKC that had to call tech support
Click to expand...

Yes, I just emailed Photopass support. The first response I got was that none of the special meals had a free download this year. I responded that I knew the breakfast didn't (based on feedback here), but that everyone I knew was getting the dinner one. I also included that the CM that handed me the card said we get it a free download. They responded again that "as a one time offer" they had put the two Jedi Mickey photos in "my downloads" for me.

I'm not sure about breakfast. We did have a card, but it was not free either. I didn't ask about that one since it had been confirmed here that it was not included. I wasn't concerned since we had the photos on our camera. I needed Jedi Mickey because they did not take any with our camera.


----------



## Delilah1310

yulilin3 said:


> Just a reminder:
> thru pm conversation with Moderator he will most likely close this thread June 15th. If you want to post your impressions, reports, highlights, of your SWW experience post them before that day. I know it doesn't give weekend V DISsers a lot of time but I just wanted to let all of you know.
> I'll start working on my report and post it sometime next week.



Just a thought ... what if a new thread was started just for SWW trip reports and recaps post-trip?
then there wouldn't be pressure to get them all done before June 15?


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> Just a thought ... what if a new thread was started just for SWW trip reports and recaps post-trip?
> then there wouldn't be pressure to get them all done before June 15?


good idea. One could be opened on the trip report forum


----------



## HCinKC

loribird said:


> Has anyone had any issues traveling with a JTA lightsaber in their carry-on luggage? I am bringing my decorated one for my costume Friday and am going back and forth with putting it in my checked bag versus my carry-on. TIA!
> 
> ETA - fixed JTA acronym


We carried two sabers and the blaster gun in carry on for our trip home, as well as the pirate swords from CBR, sand pails, and all of the other souvenirs we accumulated. I wasn't about to pack the SWW stuff in checked luggage that gets tossed around (or potentially lost). ODS would have been devastated by a broken or lost saber! We didn't have any issues with security if that is what you are wondering.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> your SWW training will include:
> *Short bouts of fast walking (running at Disney is a no-no) with long periods of standing in one place: to achieve the best results do this in 90 degree weather, 100% humidity and full sun exposure. If you have friends that don't mind not wearing deodorant for a couple of days and some small children having full blown tantrums around you you can achieve the best results
> *Sitting down in one place for 2 hours while experiencing everything from heat, to sun to rain. Endurance is key.
> *While standing, blast techno music at the highest volume and stay there for 2 hours. Please remember that every once in a while you will be asked to do the YMCA, the Macarena and the blaster dance. You must be able to hold this position for the entire time without the possibility of using the bathroom.
> *last but not least. Self Control. You must maintain your composure while waiting to meet your favorite character. No cursing or swearing when the family in front of you wants a group picture, individual picture, the twins picture, one of only the character, one doing a serious pose, one doing a funny pose...and then said character has to go on break...to achieve this it is recommended to bite your tongue until it bleeds.
> I have way to much free time


LOL !!!! I love it !


----------



## Felipe4

Delilah1310 said:


> Just a thought ... what if a new thread was started just for SWW trip reports and recaps post-trip?
> then there wouldn't be pressure to get them all done before June 15?





yulilin3 said:


> good idea. One could be opened on the trip report forum



I've already got a pre-trip report going, but given our schedule there's likely no way I'll be able to post updates for the SWW section of my trip report since we'll be going strong until 6/21 (and I probably won't bring my laptop).

http://www.disboards.com/threads/a-jedi-a-princess-and-a-wizard-walk-into-a-bar-update-5-27.3405873/


----------



## Teamanderson

I hope the rain holds off this weekend


----------



## Teamanderson

When it has rained previous weekends, do they close everything? Like meet and greets and parade?


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> When it has rained previous weekends, do they close everything? Like meet and greets and parade?


it has only rained once during the parade, that was Saturday weekend 3. It only delayed the parade a bit
All outdoor characters go inside. The only ones that I have seen stay are Maul and the Jedi Council cause they have a bit of cover, but if it's raining hard or thunderstorming they will all go inside


----------



## Felipe4

Wonder if characters will go into the Rebel Hangar if it's raining...


----------



## lovethattink

One of my favorite pictures from Rebel Hangar


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I also vote having a mini-trip report thread separate from this one.  I think it would be helpful to read everyone's impressions from their trips all in one spot.  I think that will be a good resource for next year, too.  This thread is so big it's hard to find anything in it.


----------



## yulilin3

whomever opens the sww trip report thread please post the link here so everyone can subscribe


----------



## Delilah1310

I can start a trip report thread later today ... is there a rule about copying posts from this thread and them posting them over there?
there have been some great trip reports already included here that might be helpful


----------



## yulilin3

I remember last year someone also opened a sww picture thread


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> I can start a trip report thread later today ... is there a rule about copying posts from this thread and them posting them over there?
> there have been some great trip reports already included here that might be helpful


no rule that I know of...copy paste away


----------



## Delilah1310

I opened a thread on the Trip Report Forum - 
http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-star-wars-weekends-2015-trip-reports-and-recaps.3415848/

I'll do some copying and pasting of the reports from here later this afternoon ... if stupid work would just get out of the way, I could do it now!


----------



## CheshireCrazy

@yulilin3 We were able to meet Daniel Logan and he was such a cutie!!  So worth getting the FP to see him.

We had an excellent time (even though we crammed everything into one day). Thanks to all the tips and info from everyone here. Without you guys, we would have missed out on some great experiences. 

I'm missing Disney already and now planning a September trip for F&W and MNSSHP.


----------



## loribird

jennab113 said:


> I had my build your own one in my carry-on the last two weekends and it wasn't a problem. The JTA one folds down even smaller, so it shouldn't be a problem.





HCinKC said:


> We carried two sabers and the blaster gun in carry on for our trip home, as well as the pirate swords from CBR, sand pails, and all of the other souvenirs we accumulated. I wasn't about to pack the SWW stuff in checked luggage that gets tossed around (or potentially lost). ODS would have been devastated by a broken or lost saber! We didn't have any issues with security if that is what you are wondering.



Thank you both so much!


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> In good news for me, the bf approved another short weekend trip for September (even though we're going in November for wine and dine).  I think it helps that allegiant air has 1 ways for $55 and about $15 per carry on.  I think he wanted this trip because it was so insanely crowded for our sww II trip.



Wow! There are flights that cheap from Austin? Is that mainly in the off season (not summer)? Do they have a layover? We have been taking Jet Blue lately, because they are non-stop and reasonably priced. I don't think they are that cheap though.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I would love for my dates to pan out with Ray park next year.  I met him once at a sw con and it was more like love struck teenager... That's what my favorite phantom menace character looks like... Then I went brain dead and don't remember a thing.  Ah well, I still have a picture.
> 
> That was the sw con where I was able to walk around the autograph tables and get pictures with everyone I didn't have an autograph ticket for.  Bet that wouldn't be allowed anymore.
> 
> *In good news for me, the bf approved another short weekend trip for September (even though we're going in November for wine and dine).  I think it helps that allegiant air has 1 ways for $55 and about $15 per carry on.  I think he wanted this trip because it was so insanely crowded for our sww II trip.
> 
> Did anyone else feel it was so much more crowded than last year?  Last year we were there the first and second weekends and didn't really feel it was too crowded.  This year we thought it was insane*.



It felt busier the first weekend to us - at a minimum it seemed to take us longer to get everything done!

DH has a week of vacation left to use before August 12th - first words out of his (and DD's) mouths were "Disney Trip!  Which I promptly (economically minded) vetoed.....it was hard to do but with trips in January, May, September and maybe November (if MouseAdventures has another competition) I had to be money-wise!  Of course one of my niece's has decided to get married Nov 22nd - it's not going to be a pretty conversation in our house if the MouseAdventures competition is that weekened......

I'm glad the thread is staying open for now - I'm going to miss it when it closes!


----------



## yulilin3

Please, all trip reports post them in the sww trip report thread. Link on my signature opened by @Delilah1310 
If you have a separate trip report that works too, link the thread to the trip report one. the more reports the more it will help for next year


----------



## delmar411

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> It felt busier the first weekend to us - at a minimum it seemed to take us longer to get everything done!
> 
> DH has a week of vacation left to use before August 12th - first words out of his (and DD's) mouths were "Disney Trip!  Which I promptly (economically minded) vetoed.....it was hard to do but with trips in January, May, September and maybe November (if MouseAdventures has another competition) I had to be money-wise!  Of course one of my niece's has decided to get married Nov 22nd - it's not going to be a pretty conversation in our house if the MouseAdventures competition is that weekened......
> 
> I'm glad the thread is staying open for now - I'm going to miss it when it closes!



What is mouseadventures?


----------



## d-r

jtowntoflorida said:


> If they close a  thread, it means it's just closed to further replies.  The information it contains is still available.
> 
> So my kids have been "studying" for SWW for the past few weeks...been watching the movies and reading some books.  Please don't vote me off the island when I admit this...but we never had any exposure to the Clone Wars (except for one book for beginning readers) until this weekend when we watched the movie/pilot on Netflix.  So while we've only seen the one thing, it gave a pretty good introduction to more of the characters.
> 
> Anyway, tonight, my 5 year old (who I was afraid was going to be a pill about SWW because of his age, but now is super excited!) asked me when Star Wars Rebels happens...is it before or after the Clone Wars?  I was like a deer in headlights, since I now must also confess no knowledge of Rebels beyond this thread.  **hangs head in shame**  Is there any way to get a quick exposure to Rebels before Thursday (like maybe this recap you guys were talking about earlier)? We have DirecTV and Amazon.



like this:
Episode 1 The Phantom Menace
Episode 2 Attack of the Clones
The Clone Wars (there is also an animated "Clone Wars" which happens before and after the cgi series)
Episode 3 Revenge of the Sith
Star Wars Rebels
Episode 4 A New Hope
Episode 5 The Empire Strikes Back
Episode 6 Return of the Jedi

And on December 18, Episode 7 The Force Awakens
Next year December 2016, the movie Rogue Squadron will be set before Episode 5. December 2017 Episode 8 set after Force Awakens.

Star Wars Rebels comes on Disney XD and disney XD on-line most every day.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> Wow! There are flights that cheap from Austin? Is that mainly in the off season (not summer)? Do they have a layover? We have been taking Jet Blue lately, because they are non-stop and reasonably priced. I don't think they are that cheap though.



Allegiant air.  Smaller company, doesn't have flights every day.  Will charge for carry ons/ checked items but not a lot if you do it when you book your flights.  I had a friend fly it from Columbus and he said it's fine.  I think it's good for shorter weekend trips due to luggage fees.

We usually do southwest, but I think we might give allegiant a shot.



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> It felt busier the first weekend to us - at a minimum it seemed to take us longer to get everything done!
> 
> DH has a week of vacation left to use before August 12th - first words out of his (and DD's) mouths were "Disney Trip!  Which I promptly (economically minded) vetoed.....it was hard to do but with trips in January, May, September and maybe November (if MouseAdventures has another competition) I had to be money-wise!  Of course one of my niece's has decided to get married Nov 22nd - it's not going to be a pretty conversation in our house if the MouseAdventures competition is that weekened......
> 
> I'm glad the thread is staying open for now - I'm going to miss it when it closes!



Yes please share, what is this competition?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

An update for those waiting on the edge of their seats:  there is a Rebels "TV movie" that's listed as 60 minutes available OnDemand from DirecTv, so we're going to watch that tonight.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Allegiant air.  Smaller company, doesn't have flights every day.  Will charge for carry ons/ checked items but not a lot if you do it when you book your flights.  I had a friend fly it from Columbus and he said it's fine.  I think it's good for shorter weekend trips due to luggage fees.


 
Allegiant flies into Sanford, not MCO, so no Magical Express, which means you have to arrange for your own transportation.  Not sure if that's a big deal, but it does add to the cost.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> whomever opens the sww trip report thread please post the link here so everyone can subscribe





Delilah1310 said:


> I opened a thread on the Trip Report Forum -
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-star-wars-weekends-2015-trip-reports-and-recaps.3415848/
> 
> I'll do some copying and pasting of the reports from here later this afternoon ... if stupid work would just get out of the way, I could do it now!



Thanks Delilah!  Yuli, would you put a link to it on the first post, too?   That will make it easy to find.

I can't believe we fly in 2 days.  (And I'm still injured)  (And my inlaws are talking about not showing up for 1 day; ok fine, I'll cancel all the hard work for that day 1 which is MK, but, I don't want to hear how it will be 5 days into the trip before we go to MK (would have been the 2nd mk day)).
My only request is that they cancel early enough for me to cancel CP, BOG, and Tomorrowland Terrace party BEFORE I leave -- I don't like to mess around on the phone while I'm on vacation)


----------



## Candleshoe

/will take my venting out of this happy place

/next year I'm picking one of YOU guys to travel with

/never travel with family


----------



## d-r

kpd6901 said:


> Well......if his sharpie functions like his lightsaber, then perhaps one autograph session will serve the same number of people as two sessions.



Nope not at all. Ray is not a "fast signer," one of the reasons he is much loved!


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> /will take my venting out of this happy place
> 
> /next year I'm picking one of YOU guys to travel with
> 
> /never travel with family


just keep swimming...just keep swimming


----------



## jennab113

d-r said:


> December 2017 Episode 8 set after Force Awakens.


Episode VIII is actually scheduled for release in May 26, 2017.  We don't have to wait a whole year after Rogue One for another movie.


----------



## d-r

yulilin3 said:


> your SWW training will include:
> *Short bouts of fast walking (running at Disney is a no-no) with long periods of standing in one place: to achieve the best results do this in 90 degree weather, 100% humidity and full sun exposure. If you have friends that don't mind not wearing deodorant for a couple of days and some small children having full blown tantrums around you you can achieve the best results
> *Sitting down in one place for 2 hours while experiencing everything from heat, to sun to rain. Endurance is key.
> *While standing, blast techno music at the highest volume and stay there for 2 hours. Please remember that every once in a while you will be asked to do the YMCA, the Macarena and the blaster dance. You must be able to hold this position for the entire time without the possibility of using the bathroom.
> *last but not least. Self Control. You must maintain your composure while waiting to meet your favorite character. No cursing or swearing when the family in front of you wants a group picture, individual picture, the twins picture, one of only the character, one doing a serious pose, one doing a funny pose...and then said character has to go on break...to achieve this it is recommended to bite your tongue until it bleeds.
> I have way to much free time



 and you have to do it on 3 hours of sleep in a sauna


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> your SWW training will include:
> *Short bouts of fast walking (running at Disney is a no-no) with long periods of standing in one place: to achieve the best results do this in 90 degree weather, 100% humidity and full sun exposure. If you have friends that don't mind not wearing deodorant for a couple of days and some small children having full blown tantrums around you you can achieve the best results
> *Sitting down in one place for 2 hours while experiencing everything from heat, to sun to rain. Endurance is key.
> *While standing, blast techno music at the highest volume and stay there for 2 hours. Please remember that every once in a while you will be asked to do the YMCA, the Macarena and the blaster dance. You must be able to hold this position for the entire time without the possibility of using the bathroom.
> *last but not least. Self Control. You must maintain your composure while waiting to meet your favorite character. No cursing or swearing when the family in front of you wants a group picture, individual picture, the twins picture, one of only the character, one doing a serious pose, one doing a funny pose...and then said character has to go on break...to achieve this it is recommended to bite your tongue until it bleeds.
> I have way to much free time


Don't forget to also practice sleeping on slightly damp concrete with a ton of light and lots of people talking and laughing around you.  THEN practice your self control while you're really tired.


----------



## DanielWhitney

Well picked up a Conversation with OZ FP+ this morning for June 14th.  The only thing I really need for this trip now is a FP+ for VTTM on Friday.  If I can score that I will be happy.  Also if I can somehow make my Sci Fi ADR for June 14th a little earlier then 9:15PM that would be great too.


----------



## DanielWhitney

Question about parking.  I saw earlier that parking was always open.  How does the paying for parking working at DHS @ 3AM?

Also going to be brining a backpack and someone said that there was room on rides.  I am just curious is that true of all 4 parks?  If not what rides do you think you would not be able to take a backpack on?


----------



## Teamanderson

Do they have the new pieces for   build a saber and build a droid downtown at once upon a toy too? Or just at traders by star tours?


----------



## yulilin3

DanielWhitney said:


> Question about parking.  I saw earlier that parking was always open.  How does the paying for parking working at DHS @ 3AM?
> 
> Also going to be brining a backpack and someone said that there was room on rides.  I am just curious is that true of all 4 parks?  If not what rides do you think you would not be able to take a backpack on?


you don't have to pay at all 
Backpacks are allowed on all rides, if the backpack is too big for the underseat compartment or mesh they hold it for you (like in Soarin)


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Do they have the new pieces for   build a saber and build a droid downtown at once upon a toy too? Or just at traders by star tours?


I only looked at the build a droid at DtD and saw the new pieces. I would think they have them all


----------



## Cluelyss

Berlioz70 said:


> We stood in line the whole time, the droids were out 7:45-8:10. They extended them to 8:15, then they went in and Leia stayed to finish the line. The family in front of me was the last family that got the full crew. By the time we got there two lines had formed within Tantive line, 1 for Leia and the other to wait for Luke/droids, and by 6:35 no one wanted to meet to Leia so she stayed with one family from 6:35-6:45 until the others came out.


We were in line that night too, you must have been behind us. Another thing that hurt the line was that there were several groups with VIP lanyards that got let in when all 4 first came out. We were about 5 groups back from the front of the line and it was at least 10 minutes into their set before we got our meet. But here's the money shot.
 
Thanks again to everyone here for all the great tips and advice. I am currently back home going though my PDD (post-Disney-depression), made worse by the 50 degree temps in Ohio. Can't wait to keep reading about everyone's upcoming experiences!


----------



## yulilin3

@Cluelyss great picture!! Bummed that we didn't get to meet. But there's always next year


----------



## jennab113

I got notification that my D-Tech Me figure has shipped!  It's supposed to be delivered Thursday.


----------



## danny1649

Hi fellow Disers after discussion with my fellow mods,I have learned that with our new software the 250 page limit may have changed.So I will speak with admin. and get their input,so the thread will not be closed until I get a reply from them.When I get that relpy I will let you know but for now the thread will not be closed.If I have would have to close I would leave a redirect. Thanks Danny


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I got notification that my D-Tech Me figure has shipped!  It's supposed to be delivered Thursday.


which one did you do?


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> which one did you do?


I did the X-wing pilot.


----------



## morrison2951

Thank you Danny!  MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU!


----------



## yulilin3

Another reminder, and I've repeated this a couple of times on this thread:
Can we please be nice and polite to the CMs. This goes for all CM but especially the ones working the SWW event. I've been reading some posts on fb about a certain CM working the autograph lines. They have strict rules to follow to allow every guest with a fp to get in to meet the celeb of choice. The rule of one item per guest is so that the line keeps moving smoothly. Like I've said before, if you have an issue with a certain CM first thing you can do is call their coordinator and talk about it, if you cannot take time to do this right away then email Disney. No point shaming and cyber bullying anyone. This particular fb page is bashing this CM because she was doing her job, she might not be soft spoken and have a stricter tone but I've never seen her being mean or rude. Maybe if this person didn't want 3 things signed this wouldn't be a problem.
Just because you're a paying guest doesn't make you entitled to special treatment.
Rant over


----------



## db99

Good rant.  My experience with the cast members during SWW was exceptional this year.  Many of them seemed really into the spirit of the event, which was awesome to see.


----------



## Arich01

@yulilin3 ~ I just got around to watch your youtube videos... my 2 best friends (live in Orlando) happened to be at the very beginning of the X-wing collectibles shop!!!! Small world, right?! 

Quick question: We want to get in line for Jeremy Bulloch on Saturday.  Originally I planned on 5am, but after reading everything on the thread, should I go earlier?  Thank you for all of your amazing help!!! (And Stephanie too!!)


----------



## yulilin3

Arich01 said:


> @yulilin3 ~ I just got around to watch your youtube videos... my 2 best friends (live in Orlando) happened to be at the very beginning of the X-wing collectibles shop!!!! Small world, right?!
> 
> Quick question: We want to get in line for Jeremy Bulloch on Saturday.  Originally I planned on 5am, but after reading everything on the thread, should I go earlier?  Thank you for all of your amazing help!!! (And Stephanie too!!)


I think that 5am is fine. He signs super fast and sees a lot of people. If you want to be super sure go earlier.


----------



## Arich01

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## pookadoo77

what are the "new" light saber pieces? Just the double ended both sides lighting? Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> what are the "new" light saber pieces? Just the double ended both sides lighting? Thanks!!


sorry, don't know exactly which pieces are new.I think it's not just the double lightsaber


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> sorry, don't know exactly which pieces are new.I think it's not just the double lightsaber



It's ok, any Jedi Masters out there know new pieces that are available this year?? TY!


----------



## msmama

Candleshoe said:


> WARNING!
> 
> I HIGHLY recommend you avoid purchase of "her universe" or "tee fury" if you are a plus size.
> 
> I bought one from Her Universe first and it should have been equivelent to a 3X according to their site, but it's more like a medium.  I gave it to my daughter and it fits her. (She wears a medium, or size 12.)
> 
> I bought from tee fury a size 3x.  It SAYS 3x on it, but looks like a medium, too.
> 
> These were not super cheap either.
> 
> I also bought one from Torrid (and VERY not cheap) and this one thankfully is sized correctly.
> 
> eta: if you are not plus size, they are probably just fine.  Although I do wonder since her universe sized itself 4 sizes too small, does that mean if you buy a REAL medium it would fit a toddler?



I spoke to one of the women working Her Universe there.  She said that they are now working with the same people who manufacture Torrid stuff so the shirts should (hopefully) now be more Uniform and more of a "true" (her words) plus size (which I assume means not just bigger, but actually shaped differently).  I do have to say that I was surprised at how long my SW lightsaber shirt is!!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Tee fury womens' cut runs excessively small.


----------



## Candleshoe

Ok, crisis averted... no change to our plans.
Sorry to vent, I was pretty bummed and can't vent to anyone else. 
<dance>

I finished making our MB covers on Monday.    Tonight I need to decorate the Yoda bags and start packing.
And Thursday we FLYYYYYYYY.


eta -  um... Jawa bags, not Yoda bags.  I'm sleep deprived!


----------



## Candleshoe

msmama said:


> I spoke to one of the women working Her Universe there.  She said that they are now working with the same people who manufacture Torrid stuff so the shirts should (hopefully) now be more Uniform and more of a "true" (her words) plus size (which I assume means not just bigger, but actually shaped differently).  I do have to say that I was surprised at how long my SW lightsaber shirt is!!


I just can't trust them to buy online any more.  For me.

For her birthday last month, I bought DD (somewhere between a size 12 and 14)  a Doctor Who dress.  I'd also bought her a blue Bass guitar and decorated it with some Dr Who vinyls, and a blue strap and sewed on it a Tardis patch.  DH bought her a case and put a Doctor vinyl on THAT.   So the dress was just awesome    Gave her my new hand-me-down t-shirt. I did NOT tell her that a size 1 was a plus size.  Because she is NOT a plus size girl.   Anyway, just wanted to say that the Doctor who dress was a BIG hit.   So I may buy future things from HU for DD.


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> I just can't trust them to buy online any more.  For me.
> 
> For her birthday last month, I bought DD (somewhere between a size 12 and 14)  a Doctor Who dress.  I'd also bought her a blue Bass guitar and decorated it with some Dr Who vinyls, and a blue strap and sewed on it a Tardis patch.  DH bought her a case and put a Doctor vinyl on THAT.   So the dress was just awesome    Gave her my new hand-me-down t-shirt. I did NOT tell her that a size 1 was a plus size.  Because she is NOT a plus size girl.   Anyway, just wanted to say that the Doctor who dress was a BIG hit.   So I may buy future things from HU for DD.


not sure if you have a Hot Topic close to you but she does have some merchandise there. I've seen the Dr. Who and Marvel stuff there


----------



## kpd6901

d-r said:


> like this:
> Episode 1 The Phantom Menace
> Episode 2 Attack of the Clones
> The Clone Wars (there is also an animated "Clone Wars" which happens before and after the cgi series)
> Episode 3 Revenge of the Sith
> Star Wars Rebels
> Episode 4 A New Hope
> Episode 5 The Empire Strikes Back
> Episode 6 Return of the Jedi
> 
> And on December 18, Episode 7 The Force Awakens
> Next year December 2016, the movie *Rogue Squadron will be set before Episode 5*. December 2017 Episode 8 set after Force Awakens.
> 
> Star Wars Rebels comes on Disney XD and disney XD on-line most every day.



If the officially released information is correct, then the Rogue One movie should be set immediately before Episode 4.


----------



## Monykalyn

So my phone decided to be wonky last night and had to do a complete reset! Took forever. Chilling at CB pool currently before Rebel Hangar res tonight. I'll keep asking for maps too!


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> So my phone decided to be wonky last night and had to do a complete reset! Took forever. Chilling at CB pool currently before Rebel Hangar res tonight. I'll keep asking for maps too!


thanks, have fun


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I've asked before but I'll try again... Anyone willing to pick up some sw vinylmations for me?  They weren't released when I was there.  I can pay upfront through PayPal.


----------



## delmar411

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I've asked before but I'll try again... Anyone willing to pick up some sw vinylmations for me?  They weren't released when I was there.  I can pay upfront through PayPal.



Which vinyls? I can pick up but not sure which omes you are after


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

delmar411 said:


> What is mouseadventures?


MouseAdventure is a competition held MousePlanet - they do it every spring and fall in DL and most years in the fall at WDW (they took last year off)  Here's a link - I don't think it's a banned site for any reason....  http://www.mouseplanet.com/mouseadventure/

We did it in 2013 - it was a 2 day event - covering all 4 parks  - we had a blast!  Would love to do it again!!  DH works in retail (Wal-Mart for 18 years) so getting time off in November is tricky - luckily this year it is our 25th wedding anniversary (December 1st) so we're hoping to have a bit of leeway!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

delmar411 said:


> Which vinyls? I can pick up but not sure which omes you are after



There is an eachez rebel pilot and then a rebels chopper and zeb 2 pack.  They are exclusives so I think they're in the xwing collectibles?  Probably behind the counter.  If your willing I can look up exact prices and locations when I get home tonight.


----------



## delmar411

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> There is an eachez rebel pilot and then a rebels chopper and zeb 2 pack.  They are exclusives so I think they're in the xwing collectibles?  Probably behind the counter.  If your willing I can look up exact prices and locations when I get home tonight.



I know the prices  I pick up for others and myself. I have the enire series 5 set already. The eachez pilot was weekend 1 and is long gone now, I wish I had known you were looking for them since I could have picked you up some. 
The zeb 2 pack is $29.95 and I believe it comes out this weekend.

If you jst want Biggs, you can get him for cheap on ebay.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Allegiant air.  Smaller company, doesn't have flights every day.  Will charge for carry ons/ checked items but not a lot if you do it when you book your flights.  I had a friend fly it from Columbus and he said it's fine.  I think it's good for shorter weekend trips due to luggage fees.
> 
> We usually do southwest, but I think we might give allegiant a shot.


My husband just used this flight company this week! VERY economical indeed! He flew Orlando to Knoxville and return.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

I've also heard that Hot Topic has Tomorrowland stuff too.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

delmar411 said:


> I know the prices  I pick up for others and myself. I have the enire series 5 set already. The eachez pilot was weekend 1 and is long gone now, I wish I had known you were looking for them since I could have picked you up some.
> The zeb 2 pack is $29.95 and I believe it comes out this weekend.
> 
> If you jst want Biggs, you can get him for cheap on ebay.



Oh no I was there the first weekend and must have missed the pilots somehow   I used to be super into vinyls but have fallen out of the hobby a bit lately.

Oops actually I was there the second weekend.  Apparently I don't know what I did two weeks ago.  That's scary.


----------



## mesaboy2

pookadoo77 said:


> what are the "new" light saber pieces? Just the double ended both sides lighting? Thanks!!


 
I believe the doubles are $44.95 and the singles are $22.95.  If that's not right, it's close.


----------



## delmar411

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Oh no I was there the first weekend and must have missed the pilots somehow   I used to be super into vinyls but have fallen out of the hobby a bit lately.
> 
> Oops actually I was there the second weekend.  Apparently I don't know what I did two weeks ago.  That's scary.



Story of my life! Trip reports are impossible when you cant remember what you did the day before! LOL


----------



## delmar411

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> MouseAdventure is a competition held MousePlanet - they do it every spring and fall in DL and most years in the fall at WDW (they took last year off)  Here's a link - I don't think it's a banned site for any reason....  http://www.mouseplanet.com/mouseadventure/
> 
> We did it in 2013 - it was a 2 day event - covering all 4 parks  - we had a blast!  Would love to do it again!!  DH works in retail (Wal-Mart for 18 years) so getting time off in November is tricky - luckily this year it is our 25th wedding anniversary (December 1st) so we're hoping to have a bit of leeway!



OMG I *have*to do this!! I did the D23 scavenger hunt and had a blast and have been wishing ever since that there would be another.


----------



## Arich01

That sounds like so much fun!


----------



## HCinKC

Teamanderson said:


> Do they have the new pieces for   build a saber and build a droid downtown at once upon a toy too? Or just at traders by star tours?





pookadoo77 said:


> what are the "new" light saber pieces? Just the double ended both sides lighting? Thanks!!


I didn't look closely since ODS built his on the Thursday before wk1 at TT, but it didn't look like DM had anything different from TT. Based on that, perhaps all stores carry all pieces. I know one change is that the double now has lights and sounds on both sides. They also have the pieces to build Kanan's saber, but I don't know if that is new or since Rebels came out. IIRC, the single was $22.95, and the double was $39.95. I know the double was less than $45 after tax at TT.

We did the droid at DM, and the pieces seemed the same as those at TT. Admittedly, I did not look terribly close at the ones in TT, but I didn't notice anything after we had built ours...like "oh we could have had X" or anything. So, again, maybe the same everywhere?


----------



## Teamanderson

HCinKC said:


> I didn't look closely since ODS built his on the Thursday before wk1 at TT, but it didn't look like DM had anything different from TT. Based on that, perhaps all stores carry all pieces. I know one change is that the double now has lights and sounds on both sides. They also have the pieces to build Kanan's saber, but I don't know if that is new or since Rebels came out. IIRC, the single was $22.95, and the double was $39.95. I know the double was less than $45 after tax at TT.
> 
> We did the droid at DM, and the pieces seemed the same as those at TT. Admittedly, I did not look terribly close at the ones in TT, but I didn't notice anything after we had built ours...like "oh we could have had X" or anything. So, again, maybe the same everywhere?


Great! We will be arriving on Thursday so was going to DT that night and I knew the boys would want to build the stuff. I didn't want to spend the money at DT and then we get to HS Friday and they see new parts and wished they had gotten them there. I'll let them build Thursday night at DT  thanks!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

delmar411 said:


> OMG I *have*to do this!! I did the D23 scavenger hunt and had a blast and have been wishing ever since that there would be another.


We did the D23 Savenger Hunt as well!  This is much more problem solving ...like collect a bunch of clues, figure out the puzzle and then with that answer go in search for the specific bit of information that they want as the 'answer'.

They are planning an event in WDW this fall but no date has been announced...yet!


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> We did the D23 Savenger Hunt as well!  This is much more problem solving ...like collect a bunch of clues, figure out the puzzle and then with that answer go in search for the specific bit of information that they want as the 'answer'.
> 
> They are planning an event in WDW this fall but no date has been announced...yet!


how much does it cost?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> how much does it cost?


I can't remember but I think $175 maybe $195 (that was for the team - teams could be 2 - 4 people) for the 2 day event.  They had us on the go from park opening (hour off for lunch) to 9 pm on the Saturday and then from park opening until 6 pm on Sunday as I recall.   Here's a link to our event recap:  http://www.mouseplanet.com/10555/MouseAdventure_World_Explorers_5_Recap

We came in 14th - our team name (you guys will appreciate this) was 5/4th B w/u


----------



## Monykalyn

Ridiculously excited for this!


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> Ridiculously excited for this!


we're going to Rebel Hangar on Saturday and I already know what I want to eat and drink


----------



## mmafan




----------



## mmafan

Looks Good


----------



## Delilah1310

Hi all ... I copying some of your posts over to the Trip Report page, so they can live there even if this thread gets shut down.

I'm just read through and grabbing posts that looks like "reports" in the sense that they give a little detail about multiple things. (stopped at page 870 for now)

I'm tagging anytime I do that, so if you don't want me to use your post just let me know.

thanks!


----------



## Cort

Going really far out on a limb here. But if any of you guy have or know someone that has a DFF PP for Saturday June 6 and cannot make it, please if you wouldn't mind coordinating with me. We had the VIP experience booked but had to cancel last minute due to a money issue. We were trying to trade for a deluxe but just ran out of time before the cancelation deadline. The VIP ended up in good hands but we still have not been successful in getting a deluxe in return. Any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## delmar411

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Oh no I was there the first weekend and must have missed the pilots somehow   I used to be super into vinyls but have fallen out of the hobby a bit lately.
> 
> Oops actually I was there the second weekend.  Apparently I don't know what I did two weeks ago.  That's scary.



@OhioStateBuckeye did you want me to grab the 2pack for you?


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> One of my favorite pictures from Rebel Hangar
> 
> View attachment 100412


Epic! All my Rebel Hangar photos were terrible. Too much sunlight.


----------



## mmafan

Monykalyn said:


> Ridiculously excited for this!


as you should be...the force is strong in the swamp juice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> View attachment 100553


Not sure where this came from but is there an autograph schedule?


----------



## mmafan

Delilah1310 said:


> Hi all ... I copying some of your posts over to the Trip Report page, so they can live there even if this thread gets shut down.
> 
> I'm just read through and grabbing posts that looks like "reports" in the sense that they give a little detail about multiple things. (stopped at page 870 for now)
> 
> I'm tagging anytime I do that, so if you don't want me to use your post just let me know.
> 
> thanks!


use all my pics if you want....


----------



## Gianfootography

jennab113 said:


> Don't forget to also practice sleeping on slightly damp concrete with a ton of light and lots of people talking and laughing around you.  THEN practice your self control while you're really tired.


I am the loudest person out there. It is how I stay awake. If I stop talking I pass out.


----------



## mmafan

[


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure where this came from but is there an autograph schedule?


there were no times with the pic.......


----------



## jennab113

So my D-Tech Me actually arrived today. I'm not sure how I feel about it yet. It's fun, but the hair looks really weird. I almost always have bangs, but that wasn't an option. I'll take a picture of it later.


----------



## lovethattink

Gianfootography said:


> Epic! All my Rebel Hangar photos were terrible. Too much sunlight.



Thanks! Most of my pictures got decent in there. A few I asked if they could move over a little bit because the lighting was bad. We've had fantastic character interaction. My only gripe about the Rebel Hangar was how many times they charged us as no shows.


----------



## Nrubua

Cort said:


> Going really far out on a limb here. But if any of you guy have or know someone that has a DFF PP for Saturday June 6 and cannot make it, please if you wouldn't mind coordinating with me. We had the VIP experience booked but had to cancel last minute due to a money issue. We were trying to trade for a deluxe but just ran out of time before the cancelation deadline. The VIP ended up in good hands but we still have not been successful in getting a deluxe in return. Any help would be very much appreciated!



Just noticed online that there's one regular FtF PP (not deluxe) for June 6th available as of 5 mins ago in case you want to pick up at least 1 regular FtF


----------



## HCinKC

jennab113 said:


> So my D-Tech Me actually arrived today. I'm not sure how I feel about it yet. It's fun, but the hair looks really weird. I almost always have bangs, but that wasn't an option. I'll take a picture of it later.


Wow that was fast! We had ours done the first Saturday, and they still say "order placed", not even that they are being worked on yet. Granted, we have three on one order, but I am jazzed to see the results. I hope we are pleased...not like the infamous Stormtroopers that so many people seem to be disappointed in. Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## HCinKC

Oh yeah, one more thing...our Disney store had some SW stuff on sale. Got a pair of kids slippers for $3! We also got a Rebels backpack and lunchbox, and they had a light up one with Vader v. Luke with a lunchbox, too. They had a few pjs and Ezra costumes, but none in the right size for us. There were a few other little knick knacks, too.


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> Thanks! Most of my pictures got decent in there. A few I asked if they could move over a little bit because the lighting was bad. We've had fantastic character interaction. My only gripe about the Rebel Hangar was how many times they charged us as no shows.


I got one walk up last week (outside) and I stayed for 2 hours. Ate really slow and a lot of food. The cheese plate was awful. My character interactions were way too short. So no pictures I could do anything with. (I wish I could clone myself and be my own photographer) I am going to try and get in again this weekend. I hope to have a bunch more of that Blue Milk.


----------



## d-r

kpd6901 said:


> If the officially released information is correct, then the Rogue One movie should be set immediately before Episode 4.


I thought I wrote episode 4, i must have hit the wrong key sorry.


----------



## d-r

Gianfootography said:


> I got one walk up last week (outside) and I stayed for 2 hours. Ate really slow and a lot of food. The cheese plate was awful. My character interactions were way too short. So no pictures I could do anything with. (I wish I could clone myself and be my own photographer) I am going to try and get in again this weekend. I hope to have a bunch more of that Blue Milk.




If I go again, I'm just having blue milk and cupcakes.


----------



## DancinMama

Anyone know if the 6 new Ewok plush are still available? We'll be in DHS on the last day of SWW and my brother is hoping we can pick up one of each. He's a huge Ewok fan! 
Thanks!


----------



## soniam

@yulilin3 
Maybe next year we should put the trip reports or links to reports in a separate thread, like the one Delilah1310 created. It might make it easier to find stuff and to get notifications from this thread about urgent things, like Rebel Hangar ressies opening.


----------



## DancinMama

We have an 8am ADR at the Galactic Breakfast. Is there any chance we can quick try and get signed up for JTA and then head over to the breakfast? If my husband goes to sign up the kids, do they need to be with him or could the kids and I head over to the breakfast and have him meet us. 

Are there fastpasses available for JTA? If so, do you have to get to the park in the middle of the night to get in line. 

Thanks for all your help! SWW and JTA newbie!


----------



## bgg319

Not Star Wars related, but what are your opinions on Main Street Eletric Parade and Festival of Fantasy fastpasses?  I have both reserved, but am starting to rethink the FOF one. Our daughter will be in a wheelchair so I initially thought they may be the way to go.  Thanks.


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

I checked in all shops on weekends two and three, all cast members I spoke to told me they only had Wicket, Logray and Teebo.  So I only was able to get those three. The Chief was apparently never delivered and the last two (forgot their names!) are in a display case in Dartgs Mall! They will be out later this year I was told. Still hoping that the Chief is available soon.... 



DancinMama said:


> Anyone know if the 6 new Ewok plush are still available? We'll be in DHS on the last day of SWW and my brother is hoping we can pick up one of each. He's a huge Ewok fan!
> Thanks!


----------



## bgg319

Gianfootography said:


> yup, she remembered me from last year.
> 
> View attachment 100367


Your pictures are to cool!


----------



## Cluelyss

DancinMama said:


> We have an 8am ADR at the Galactic Breakfast. Is there any chance we can quick try and get signed up for JTA and then head over to the breakfast? If my husband goes to sign up the kids, do they need to be with him or could the kids and I head over to the breakfast and have him meet us.
> 
> Are there fastpasses available for JTA? If so, do you have to get to the park in the middle of the night to get in line.
> 
> Thanks for all your help! SWW and JTA newbie!


The kids must be present for sign up, it's done right at park opening and there are no FPs. Check out the OP for tips on being at the front of the pack and getting there quickly. You could send DH and the kids to sign ups while you check in for breakfast, but they would need to be one of the first in line to meet you by 8.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Ahh...back among the Star Wars family. Been a crazy week since I got home. We had am amazing time. Besides the parade on Friday DS got to do PMC on Sunday. He was in the final 5. Even though Sunday was long (arrived at 6:20am and stayed until fireworks) we had a great time. DS enjoyed the shows...we did rebels and obi wan. Rebels was out pp show but we got to sit in the same seats for obi wan (had regular FP but had our pp credentials on) so they moved us since it wasn't too busy.

JAT brought me to tears with the story about his daughter. DS is adopted from Colombia. After the rebels show we ran back to try to see kit fisto...only Jedi council member we had left to see. Wasn't sure if we were close enough to make the rotation, so our favorite SWW cast member took our book backstage and got it signed for us. We did manage to get a new photo, but it was nice not having to worry about it.

Got a total of 4 Boba Fett posters. Kept one, am trading one and gave the other two away to cast members we met in lines who were big SW fans. We loved rebel hanger. Went on Friday and DS wanted to go back on Sunday. We didn't, but will definitely keep it in mind for next year.

Already thinking we may do toe weekends next year with Memorial Day being so late. Make it our long trip for the year...possibly even do a couple days at universal for Harry potter. 

In the meantime, DS and I are signed up for the Star Wars races at DL in Jan. Both doing the 5k and I will also do Rebel Challenge. And a friend sent DS some film cells from a New Hope and Empire Strikes Back. Of course I will have to explain to him what film is...LOL.

While I am back at work...DS is having a blast traveling out west.


----------



## Cluelyss

bgg319 said:


> Not Star Wars related, but what are your opinions on Main Street Eletric Parade and Festival of Fantasy fastpasses?  I have both reserved, but am starting to rethink the FOF one. Our daughter will be in a wheelchair so I initially thought they may be the way to go.  Thanks.


We did a MSEP FP on Saturday and I could not have been more pleased with it. The location was great, my kids were able to sit right on the curb and interact with the characters, and we got to the location at about 8:40 - no holding a spot for hours! I can't recall if there was a special wheelchair section in the FP location, but it was not crowded at all. I'm not sure if there is a special wheelchair viewing area anywhere else, you may want to check the DISabilities board for more info on that, as it may be a better location, or at least just as good and you could save a FP. But I would not hesitate to do it again. Now, for FoF, the location is the same, but you are in full sunlight at 3 pm, so just something to consider. You may be able to find a better (and cooler) spot in Frontierland.


----------



## DancinMama

RapunzelsBFF said:


> I checked in all shops on weekends two and three, all cast members I spoke to told me they only had Wicket, Logray and Teebo.  So I only was able to get those three. The Chief was apparently never delivered and the last two (forgot their names!) are in a display case in Dartgs Mall! They will be out later this year I was told. Still hoping that the Chief is available soon....



Okay, that's good to know so I don't go searching like crazy for all 6 of them thinking I missed them. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## mmafan

http://www.starwarsunderworld.com/2015/06/report-john-williams-has-begun-scoring.html?m=1


----------



## loribird

For any folks that have done the Chewie run, has anyone then gone straight to Darth Vader's queue after? Any idea how long it might already be?

I'm trying to plan which characters I hit prior to check in for the parade. Starting with Chewie run then trying to work out a strategy for any of DV, Shaak Ti, Mickey and Minnie or Donald and Goofy. I can't work them all in, but I'm at a loss as to the best plan.

Thanks so much for any help, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## slaveone

Vader meets fairly fast. We were maybe in line 15 minutes and were easily 20 families back. Even if you have to wait it was still reasonable and much cooler in morning. Then you could go from Vader to the council.


----------



## delmar411

We are going to do the chewie run and then dash over to Vader on friday. Not sure how it will all work out with the kids not moving quick but we will give it a go. Might be easiest to take the pokey one with me to the mall and send the other 2 with DH to do chewie. 
Or we could all do the haul to the mall and DH and the kids could peel off to vader and then send me one kid so I can get what I need.
I am taking the youngest back on saturday just the 2 of us to do autograph lines all day so we could do the chewie run on saturday.


----------



## loribird

slaveone said:


> Vader meets fairly fast. We were maybe in line 15 minutes and were easily 20 families back. Even if you have to wait it was still reasonable and much cooler in morning. Then you could go from Vader to the council.



Thanks! I think the current plan is Chewie Run then Vader then council. I can always call an audible if his line looks unwieldy.



delmar411 said:


> We are going to do the chewie run and then dash over to Vader on friday. Not sure how it will all work out with the kids not moving quick but we will give it a go. Might be easiest to take the pokey one with me to the mall and send the other 2 with DH to do chewie.
> Or we could all do the haul to the mall and DH and the kids could peel off to vader and then send me one kid so I can get what I need.
> I am taking the youngest back on saturday just the 2 of us to do autograph lines all day so we could do the chewie run on saturday.



I'll be doing the Chewie run on friday, so maybe I'll see you. It's the only day I'm dressing up so  I want to get some pictures before the parade and shows get started.


----------



## Monykalyn

Great interactions. My son had light saber key chain on his lanyard (lights up) and the storm trooper came over to warn him...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

http://disboards.com/threads/star-wars-weekends-24-hour-party-and-shenanigans.3416078/

Link to my SWW trip report!  Please come share my experiences!!  I like readers, especially ones who chat with me


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Final useless Rebels update to contribute to the 1000 page mark:  we watched the recap show, which wasn't 60 minutes, but rather 22, so I think it's what they're showing in the parks.  Seems really interesting and the kids enjoyed it.  And now they'll know who Sabine and Ezra are!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jtowntoflorida said:


> Final useless Rebels update to contribute to the 1000 page mark:  we watched the recap show, which wasn't 60 minutes, but rather 22, so I think it's what they're showing in the parks.  Seems really interesting and the kids enjoyed it.  And now they'll know who Sabine and Ezra are!



And there are statues inside to take pictures with!  The Chopper one looks especially realistic!


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> And there are statues inside to take pictures with!  The Chopper one looks especially realistic!



I really hope they do more with Rebels next year. DS would love to meet them, especially chopper. He has a stuffed chopper too.


----------



## Teamanderson

Well since I'm already here..Off topic..I could try and find this info else where but I trust you brilliant experienced Disers (who I feel like I'm best friends with lol) to answer my questions  my question is if anyone knows when Flame tree in AK opens back up?


----------



## Teamanderson

Also have the lines been long for Star Tours and Tower of Terror? Has fantastmic been pretty easy to get into after fireworks or fast pass recommended? I know school is letting out so I'm imagining this weekend to be packed. Trying to decide what to do with my remaining fast passes. Maul is one.


----------



## emsip

Will there be any issues with my son bringing toy laser blasters to SWW?  They were part of his Cad Bane costume from last Halloween and he wants to wear them at the park.


----------



## slaveone

No problem with the blasters. ToT has had some pretty awful lines because rnr has been down. Star tours has been busy but the worse standby I saw was 60 minutes. But at least it is an enthusiastic crowd.


----------



## Teamanderson

About how long is the parade? We have an adr downtown at 12:30. Wondering if we'd make it. I wish downtown buses came to the parks instead of having to go get a bus back to resort and then bus to Downtown


----------



## lovethattink

Teamanderson said:


> About how long is the parade? We have an adr downtown at 12:30. Wondering if we'd make it. I wish downtown buses came to the parks instead of having to go get a bus back to resort and then bus to Downtown



Can you push your ADR back further? Dtd traffic has been thick from the construction.  It took us an hour by car to get from dhs to Taco Bell at Cross Roads which typically is a 15 to 20 minute drive. 

I saw April and May reports where people said it took 90 minutes to get from their resort to dtd. @Missyrose was one of them.


----------



## yulilin3

DancinMama said:


> Anyone know if the 6 new Ewok plush are still available? We'll be in DHS on the last day of SWW and my brother is hoping we can pick up one of each. He's a huge Ewok fan!
> Thanks!


here are the video of the 3 Darth's Mall complex shops. Only 3 Ewoks there.This was this past Sunday
















soniam said:


> @yulilin3
> Maybe next year we should put the trip reports or links to reports in a separate thread, like the one Delilah1310 created. It might make it easier to find stuff and to get notifications from this thread about urgent things, like Rebel Hangar ressies opening.


Great idea. A report thread should be opening to coincide with weekend I next year.




DancinMama said:


> We have an 8am ADR at the Galactic Breakfast. Is there any chance we can quick try and get signed up for JTA and then head over to the breakfast? If my husband goes to sign up the kids, do they need to be with him or could the kids and I head over to the breakfast and have him meet us.
> 
> Are there fastpasses available for JTA? If so, do you have to get to the park in the middle of the night to get in line.
> 
> Thanks for all your help! SWW and JTA newbie!


Unless you are the very first family signing up it'll be too close. Kids need to be with the parent that are signing them up, no fp for JTA



bgg319 said:


> Not Star Wars related, but what are your opinions on Main Street Eletric Parade and Festival of Fantasy fastpasses?  I have both reserved, but am starting to rethink the FOF one. Our daughter will be in a wheelchair so I initially thought they may be the way to go.  Thanks.


the FoF is in the sun, there are spots right across from Hall of Presidents for wheelchairs that is shady.



drlaurafsu said:


> Ahh...back among the Star Wars family. Been a crazy week since I got home. We had am amazing time. Besides the parade on Friday DS got to do PMC on Sunday. He was in the final 5. Even though Sunday was long (arrived at 6:20am and stayed until fireworks) we had a great time. DS enjoyed the shows...we did rebels and obi wan. Rebels was out pp show but we got to sit in the same seats for obi wan (had regular FP but had our pp credentials on) so they moved us since it wasn't too busy.
> 
> JAT brought me to tears with the story about his daughter. DS is adopted from Colombia. After the rebels show we ran back to try to see kit fisto...only Jedi council member we had left to see. Wasn't sure if we were close enough to make the rotation, so our favorite SWW cast member took our book backstage and got it signed for us. We did manage to get a new photo, but it was nice not having to worry about it.
> 
> Got a total of 4 Boba Fett posters. Kept one, am trading one and gave the other two away to cast members we met in lines who were big SW fans. We loved rebel hanger. Went on Friday and DS wanted to go back on Sunday. We didn't, but will definitely keep it in mind for next year.
> 
> Already thinking we may do toe weekends next year with Memorial Day being so late. Make it our long trip for the year...possibly even do a couple days at universal for Harry potter.
> 
> In the meantime, DS and I are signed up for the Star Wars races at DL in Jan. Both doing the 5k and I will also do Rebel Challenge. And a friend sent DS some film cells from a New Hope and Empire Strikes Back. Of course I will have to explain to him what film is...LOL.
> 
> While I am back at work...DS is having a blast traveling out west.


JTA brings me to tears each and every time. He is a great motivational speaker. His show doesn't get the love it deserves.



jtowntoflorida said:


> Final useless Rebels update to contribute to the 1000 page mark:  we watched the recap show, which wasn't 60 minutes, but rather 22, so I think it's what they're showing in the parks.  Seems really interesting and the kids enjoyed it.  And now they'll know who Sabine and Ezra are!


Yeah that's the same one they are playing inside ABC Sound Studios



Teamanderson said:


> Also have the lines been long for Star Tours and Tower of Terror? Has fantastmic been pretty easy to get into after fireworks or fast pass recommended? I know school is letting out so I'm imagining this weekend to be packed. Trying to decide what to do with my remaining fast passes. Maul is one.


ST line doesn't get long until around 10am. ToT gets long around 9:30am. They stay long all day until about 8ish pm




emsip said:


> Will there be any issues with my son bringing toy laser blasters to SWW?  They were part of his Cad Bane costume from last Halloween and he wants to wear them at the park.


My daughter's Sabine costume has 2 blasters in holsters, security just asks her to put it on the table and they check that they are not real. No problem at all


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> About how long is the parade? We have an adr downtown at 12:30. Wondering if we'd make it. I wish downtown buses came to the parks instead of having to go get a bus back to resort and then bus to Downtown


just to add to what @lovethattink you can also just take a cab from DHS. They are there all day, in the first parking lot  behind the buses, so no waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## pookadoo77

So.... looks like our SWW day will be llllloooonnnnnngggggggg!! We are arriving at 4:30 am because ALL the kiddos now want Peter Mayhews autograph. They will be in the van until about 5:30am sleeping ( I hope). We will be staying until the fireworks, so leaving around 10pm. There is a small window in our schedule from around 1-4pm. My question is this...Will we have enough time to drive back to AoA to relax and have the kids nap? If we do another question, will we be able to drive back and re-enter the park? This is on the last Friday, the 1st Oz day... Not sure how long it would take to drive on our own back to DHS. 
OR...
Is there a place or places low sensory that the kiddos can snuggle down in DHS for a lil bit to power nap or rest? Kinda like the Hall of Presidents at MK.... Thanks!! Also, one in my party has anxiety so a area to take them too would be great too!


----------



## pmaurer74

What SWW popcorn buckets are still available and where can I get them?


----------



## Teamanderson

Today's the day! We are going to leave tonight (so the kids will sleep in the car and I don't have to hear, are we there yet? Lol) I'll be driving 13 hours so we should get there tomorrow morning around 9am and hitting the parks! No sleep for me until Thursday night then it's bright and early for SWW!! Yeah!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

this guys bring the funny to SWW. Love streetmosphere/sw cross over


----------



## Teamanderson

Oh man I was just looking at my ADR and fast passes and VTTM is at 5:15 and RH at 5:45. Looks like I'll be missing RH. I'm going to try and find a later time, maybe for 6/6:30. I woke up this mor I got and had 5 text messages from Dining bud saying their were galactic openings in case anyone's looking.


----------



## pookadoo77

Teamanderson said:


> Oh man I was just looking at my ADR and fast passes and VTTM is at 5:15 and RH at 5:45. Looks like I'll be missing RH. I'm going to try and find a later time, maybe for 6/6:30. I woke up this mor I got and had 5 text messages from Dining bud saying their were galactic openings in case anyone's looking.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> What SWW popcorn buckets are still available and where can I get them?


Darth Vader and Han in carbonite, sold everywhere  you can buy popcorn



Teamanderson said:


> Today's the day! We are going to leave tonight (so the kids will sleep in the car and I don't have to hear, are we there yet? Lol) I'll be driving 13 hours so we should get there tomorrow morning around 9am and hitting the parks! No sleep for me until Thursday night then it's bright and early for SWW!! Yeah!!!!


Have a great drive down...driving at night has it's benefits


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Oh man I was just looking at my ADR and fast passes and VTTM is at 5:15 and RH at 5:45. Looks like I'll be missing RH. I'm going to try and find a later time, maybe for 6/6:30. I woke up this mor I got and had 5 text messages from Dining bud saying their were galactic openings in case anyone's looking.


remember there's a 15 minute grace period on dinning. Maybe one can slip out of the show early and let them know the rest is on their way


----------



## yulilin3

A couple of breakfasts open for Friday right now


----------



## lovethattink

pookadoo77 said:


> So.... looks like our SWW day will be llllloooonnnnnngggggggg!! We are arriving at 4:30 am because ALL the kiddos now want Peter Mayhews autograph. They will be in the van until about 5:30am sleeping ( I hope). We will be staying until the fireworks, so leaving around 10pm. There is a small window in our schedule from around 1-4pm. My question is this...Will we have enough time to drive back to AoA to relax and have the kids nap? If we do another question, will we be able to drive back and re-enter the park? This is on the last Friday, the 1st Oz day... Not sure how long it would take to drive on our own back to DHS.
> OR...
> Is there a place or places low sensory that the kiddos can snuggle down in DHS for a lil bit to power nap or rest? Kinda like the Hall of Presidents at MK.... Thanks!! Also, one in my party has anxiety so a area to take them too would be great too!



We've been having a really hard time keeping fp for the SW shows with doing the autographs.  Our times keep conflicting or ds is too hot to stay outside. 

Seems when we go back to the resort it takes so much time for ds to unwind that we don't make it back til fireworks. 

One Man's Dream, the animation building, and first aid have been where we've been going. He can relax there, but there's still too much stimulation to sleep.


----------



## Teamanderson

pookadoo77 said:


> So.... looks like our SWW day will be llllloooonnnnnngggggggg!! We are arriving at 4:30 am because ALL the kiddos now want Peter Mayhews autograph. They will be in the van until about 5:30am sleeping ( I hope). We will be staying until the fireworks, so leaving around 10pm. There is a small window in our schedule from around 1-4pm. My question is this...Will we have enough time to drive back to AoA to relax and have the kids nap? If we do another question, will we be able to drive back and re-enter the park? This is on the last Friday, the 1st Oz day... Not sure how long it would take to drive on our own back to DHS.
> OR...
> Is there a place or places low sensory that the kiddos can snuggle down in DHS for a lil bit to power nap or rest? Kinda like the Hall of Presidents at MK.... Thanks!! Also, one in my party has anxiety so a area to take them too would be great too!


I'd like to know the best place for the kids to relax and cool down too at HS! I hope you little ones sleep too lol. I'm praying mine sleep the whole way down.


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> remember there's a 15 minute grace period on dinning. Maybe one can slip out of the show early and let them know the rest is on their way


No, I had no idea there was a grace period! Awesome!! I figured we had to. Be there right on time or we lost it. ressie is at 5:45  so we can squeeze out and get there by 6. Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> So.... looks like our SWW day will be llllloooonnnnnngggggggg!! We are arriving at 4:30 am because ALL the kiddos now want Peter Mayhews autograph. They will be in the van until about 5:30am sleeping ( I hope). We will be staying until the fireworks, so leaving around 10pm. There is a small window in our schedule from around 1-4pm. My question is this...Will we have enough time to drive back to AoA to relax and have the kids nap? If we do another question, will we be able to drive back and re-enter the park? This is on the last Friday, the 1st Oz day... Not sure how long it would take to drive on our own back to DHS.
> OR...
> Is there a place or places low sensory that the kiddos can snuggle down in DHS for a lil bit to power nap or rest? Kinda like the Hall of Presidents at MK.... Thanks!! Also, one in my party has anxiety so a area to take them too would be great too!


again to add what @lovethattink said. I agree that sometimes it takes longer and more effort to  get back to the car drive back and then get back to the park. Other than the places she already listed...how easy do your kids fall asleep? If they can easily fall asleep anywhere how about going to the lobby of the Boardwalk or Beach Club/Yacht Club? They have big comfy couches and it's usually very quite.


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> again to add what @lovethattink said. I agree that sometimes it takes longer and more effort to  get back to the car drive back and then get back to the park. Other than the places she already listed...how easy do your kids fall asleep? If they can easily fall asleep anywhere how about going to the lobby of the Boardwalk or Beach Club/Yacht Club? They have big comfy couches and it's usually very quite.



Plus if the lot closes then it will become a major issue to get back to DHS.

There may not be any window at all depending on when the autograph times are.


----------



## 720L

Teamanderson said:


> I'd like to know the best place for the kids to relax and cool down too at HS! I hope you little ones sleep too lol. I'm praying mine sleep the whole way down.


Places to cool off: Magic of Disney Animation (lots to look at there), Great Movie Ride, Muppet Vision, One Man's Dream, Voyage of Little Mermaid.


----------



## Teamanderson

So if our Galactic on Friday is at 8:05 then with the grace period we have until 8:20 to check in? Could we do VTTM, JTA or Chewie before our grace period ends at 8:20? Kinda pushing it.


----------



## yulilin3

heading out for 8th grade Graduation...here's her outfit. And yes, that's a Star Wars bowtie


----------



## soniam

Teamanderson said:


> I'd like to know the best place for the kids to relax and cool down too at HS! I hope you little ones sleep too lol. I'm praying mine sleep the whole way down.



There's also ABC sound studio, where they are showing the a Rebels recap. I don't know about sleeping, but it's got AC.

If you have hoppers, it might be quicker to head over to Epcot and sleep at Ellen's Energy Universe. It's a long, dark, indoor show/slow ride with AC and long benches.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> So if our Galactic on Friday is at 8:05 then with the grace period we have until 8:20 to check in? Could we do VTTM, JTA or Chewie before our grace period ends at 8:20? Kinda pushing it.


Out of the three signing up for VttM would be the quickest. I wouldn't try for JTA or Chewie


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Teamanderson said:


> Well since I'm already here..Off topic..I could try and find this info else where but I trust you brilliant experienced Disers (who I feel like I'm best friends with lol) to answer my questions  my question is if anyone knows when Flame tree in AK opens back up?



Not sure about that, but according to my BF the ribs at the new African CS are better than Flame Tree's.


----------



## Kevin_W

yulilin3 said:


> we're going to Rebel Hangar on Saturday and I already know what I want to eat and drink


We'll be there Friday!  And likewise, I have my food picked out.


----------



## msmama

bgg319 said:


> Not Star Wars related, but what are your opinions on Main Street Eletric Parade and Festival of Fantasy fastpasses?  I have both reserved, but am starting to rethink the FOF one. Our daughter will be in a wheelchair so I initially thought they may be the way to go.  Thanks.



We did Festival of Fantasy from Frontierland.  You wouldn't have to line up too early maybe 30-45 minutes.  There were huge areas of empty space against the rope (this was the Thursday before Memorial day, so kind of busy time) though they were in the full sun.  We sat for maybe an hour (mostly because we were tired) and were against the rope with no one behind us.  If you get there earlier, there are a few spots where you can sit on a tree planter and still have front row seats.


----------



## NebrMom

jthornton94 said:


> Heard a new story about the breakfast light sabers.  Waitress said Lucas Opposed to them being called light sabers and so an agreement was made to call them wands.
> 
> Rain shower was interesting.  We were in the FTF seating right at the corner where they turn at the stage.  Still came out dryer than Kali Rapids.  Have a friend who was working security by Warwick.  Got to make him laugh.  Now off to JTA!


I know this is a little late, but I'm still catching up since getting home , but I was just looking for confirmation that Warwick Davis was indeed in Saturday's parade. We were waiting for the Magical Express bus to take us to the airport  from Animal Kingdom Lodge about 10:15 and saw him walking across the lobby. My husband noted "Isn't he supposed to be in a parade pretty soon?" Although he could have been heading to get his transportation to HS, we were just wondering if he had made it.


----------



## lovethattink

Teamanderson said:


> I'd like to know the best place for the kids to relax and cool down too at HS! I hope you little ones sleep too lol. I'm praying mine sleep the whole way down.





720L said:


> Places to cool off: Magic of Disney Animation (lots to look at there), Great Movie Ride, Muppet Vision, One Man's Dream, Voyage of Little Mermaid.





soniam said:


> There's also ABC sound studio, where they are showing the a Rebels recap. I don't know about sleeping, but it's got AC.
> 
> If you have hoppers, it might be quicker to head over to Epcot and sleep at Ellen's Energy Universe. It's a long, dark, indoor show/slow ride with AC and long benches.



One more place to add. Writers stop is a great place to quickly cool down. There is a super strong air conditioning vent right beside the cash register closest to Sci-Fi Dine In. They've removed the couches and chairs for the book signings, so it's not really ideal for hanging out. But that vent is our go to place for a quick cool down.


----------



## NebrMom

pookadoo77 said:


> So.... looks like our SWW day will be llllloooonnnnnngggggggg!! We are arriving at 4:30 am because ALL the kiddos now want Peter Mayhews autograph. They will be in the van until about 5:30am sleeping ( I hope). We will be staying until the fireworks, so leaving around 10pm. There is a small window in our schedule from around 1-4pm. My question is this...Will we have enough time to drive back to AoA to relax and have the kids nap? If we do another question, will we be able to drive back and re-enter the park? This is on the last Friday, the 1st Oz day... Not sure how long it would take to drive on our own back to DHS.
> OR...
> Is there a place or places low sensory that the kiddos can snuggle down in DHS for a lil bit to power nap or rest? Kinda like the Hall of Presidents at MK.... Thanks!! Also, one in my party has anxiety so a area to take them too would be great too!


Not sure how easy your kids fall asleep but my 8-year-old laid her head down on the table during lunch (it was a counter service restraunt) and we just let her nap for about 20 minutes while we took our time finishing our meal. She went from being cranky and mopey to renewed energy and raring to go. I kind of wish she would have done it on some of the other days


----------



## HCinKC

Those asking about cooling off and relaxing...as PPs said, I took the baby into the baby care center, One Man's Dream, Magic of Animation, any shop or QS, but, no matter where, you will not be able to escape the buzz of the crowd. Even the baby care center was always humming with energy. Any spot worked out ok for me since I could pull the shade on the stroller and put a blanket over the top. I really needed the ac more than quiet. Whoever suggested hopping over to Epcot, that might work. The baby care center there has a little tv room with a love seat. It was essentially deserted the 3-4 times I went in. I wonder if even riding the boat to and from would be enough respite. I suppose it would depend on how crowded your boat rides were...

We were at CBR which was always a close, quick bus ride. We ended up NOT breaking there our SWW days though. Since the baby fell asleep enough, we just trekked on. Our 6yo was fine and always wanted to keep going. Had we needed to escape the energy of the crowd, I would not have hesitated to break at the hotel. Miserable children make a trip far worse than a few hours taking a break at the hotel. A sacrifice I would make any day to keep the peace lol.


----------



## Candleshoe

If you have park hoppers, there are a lot of places in epcot as well.  You could take the boat over (I've never done that so I don't know if it's hot/stressful/slow whatever).

Then depending on which gate you go in, you have Ellen's energy adventure in FW, and Impressions de France in WS.


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> heading out for 8th grade Graduation...here's her outfit. And yes, that's a Star Wars bowtie



I love Steph's style -- too cute!


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> heading out for 8th grade Graduation...here's her outfit. And yes, that's a Star Wars bowtie


Fabulous !
Congrats Stephanie and proud Mama @yulilin3  !


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Not sure about that, but according to my BF the ribs at the new African CS are better than Flame Tree's.


now that is interesting intell!  I will keep it in mind when we go in September!  Just missed the Harambe Marketplace opening during our May trip.


----------



## DanielWhitney

Since Beauty and the Beast is only 3 shows in the morning do you recommend a FP+ for it.  It is a really high priority for my wife now that it is back for Weekend 5.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

DanielWhitney said:


> Since Beauty and the Beast is only 3 shows in the morning do you recommend a FP+ for it.  It is a really high priority for my wife now that it is back for Weekend 5.



I wouldn't think so, unless you have an extra FP+ you wouldn't use for something else.

If it's really high on your list just grab some drinks and/or snacks and go in 20 minutes early for a good seat.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Cancelling Rebel Hangar for 06/12/15 at 8pm.  will be cancelling directly after posting this.  thanks.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

For the past few days, I've been getting a ton of notices from DisneyDiningBuddy about H&V cancellations for Friday.


----------



## palmtreegirl

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Cancelling Rebel Hangar for 06/12/15 at 8pm.  will be cancelling directly after posting this.  thanks.



I didn't even see your post and picked it up!! Just happened to be checking for reservations at the same time.


----------



## DanielWhitney

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Cancelling Rebel Hangar for 06/12/15 at 8pm.  will be cancelling directly after posting this.  thanks.



Thanks, I have picked this up.  I have a 5:45 for this day as well, and will be releasing one or the other.  I really want to attend VTTM and I can't get a FP+ for it unless I get lucky to be able to do my original ADR and make it especially since it is the only showing for Weekend 5.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I have successfully handed off 10 of the 12 Frank Oz FP+s that I was holding onto.  I have two left for the 14th, as one DISer managed to pick some up on his own.  I also have two SotS for that day.  If I don't get any takers by this afternoon, I'm going to release them into the wild since we leave for our trip tomorrow.  PM me if interested, but you have to be able to coordinate the drop/pickup in the next 5 hours or so.


----------



## DanielWhitney

If you release the 2 for SOTS I will pick them up.


----------



## DanielWhitney

I can do it now as well, if you are able to.


----------



## Skywise

T minus 16 hours (I've got to be up at 4am to catch a 5:30am flight to meet family members at DW at 9:30am so we can promptly go to Universal!  )

What's the glow cube status?  I haven't heard anything about them being out yet.  

Also I last saw that they were out of light sabers at the breakfast again - Any update on that?  (I'm hoping that's just a supply issue)


----------



## MooksterL1

9 days left!!  And my shirt and my oldest ds' shirt arrived!


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> T minus 16 hours (I've got to be up at 4am to catch a 5:30am flight to meet family members at DW at 9:30am so we can promptly go to Universal!  )
> 
> What's the glow cube status?  I haven't heard anything about them being out yet.
> 
> Also I last saw that they were out of light sabers at the breakfast again - Any update on that?  (I'm hoping that's just a supply issue)


glow cubes and Galactic breakfast lightsabers still in stock as of Sunday


----------



## yulilin3

The funniest thing happened during the graduation ceremony. You know how they give kids awards for various things. My ex-husband was recording the ones we thought Steph would get, when they announced Perfect Attendance I told him "No need to record this part because she took Friday off to attend the first SWW with me...lo and behold they called her name, she was shocked  I guess the Force is Strong with Us


----------



## jennab113

It was an excused absence, obviously!


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> It was an excused absence, obviously!


this was here, telling her friend "what the heck!?!"


----------



## jomommy

I read a few days ago that yulilin3 was posting new videos, but I can't find the links anywhere. Help?


----------



## jennab113

Here's my D-Tech X-wing pilot. I think it looks more like me in profile than straight on.


----------



## yulilin3

jomommy said:


> I read a few days ago that yulilin3 was posting new videos, but I can't find the links anywhere. Help?


http://disboards.com/threads/offici...nd-tricks-2015.3324422/page-970#post-53779742


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Here's my D-Tech X-wing pilot. I think it looks more like me in profile than straight on.
> View attachment 100663


it does look like you. That's awesome!!


----------



## MooksterL1

jennab113 said:


> Here's my D-Tech X-wing pilot. I think it looks more like me in profile than straight on.
> View attachment 100663


This is soooo cool!!


----------



## pmaurer74

jennab113 said:


> Here's my D-Tech X-wing pilot. I think it looks more like me in profile than straight on.
> View attachment 100663


Where did you get this done? Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## yulilin3

And our little thread has gone silent. Any weekend V people around? What are you most excited about?


----------



## Candleshoe

jtowntoflorida said:


> I have successfully handed off 10 of the 12 Frank Oz FP+s that I was holding onto.  I have two left for the 14th, as one DISer managed to pick some up on his own.  I also have two SotS for that day.  If I don't get any takers by this afternoon, I'm going to release them into the wild since we leave for our trip tomorrow.  PM me if interested, but you have to be able to coordinate the drop/pickup in the next 5 hours or so.


We leave tomorrow, too!!   1/2 day of work still to get through.  You staying on site or off?  We're in a pool home.




yulilin3 said:


> The funniest thing happened during the graduation ceremony. You know how they give kids awards for various things. My ex-husband was recording the ones we thought Steph would get, when they announced Perfect Attendance I told him "No need to record this part because she took Friday off to attend the first SWW with me...lo and behold they called her name, she was shocked  I guess the Force is Strong with Us


Those weren't the absences they were looking for.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> Where did you get this done? Sorry for my ignorance.


not sure if @jennab113  working right now...here's the info. She can come and give us her report on the experience
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-at-star-wars-weekends-starting-may-15-2015/
if you're interested in doing it you can basically walk up. Or you can make a reservation just to be sure


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> And our little thread has gone silent. Any weekend V people around? What are you most excited about?


SWW - the two meals, and the dessert party
DW - everything :=)

first time in new fantasyland.
first time with the new PP queue
first time to see gaston, whoo hooo
first time for evertthing for the inlaws


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> And our little thread has gone silent. Any weekend V people around? What are you most excited about?



Seeing my kids' faces!  First time at Disney for them.  I think the Galactic Breakfast is going to be a favorite.


----------



## Candleshoe

TBT on Wednesday!   
Here's a few from our first trip to the world.  DD was 3.


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> SWW - the two meals, and the dessert party
> DW - everything :=)
> 
> first time in new fantasyland.
> first time with the new PP queue
> first time to see gaston, whoo hooo
> first time for evertthing for the inlaws


Gaston is awesome!! I still haven't been in the new PP queue, I have a list of things to do after SWW is over, we usually don't step foot inside DHS for at least a month


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> Seeing my kids' faces!  First time at Disney for them.  I think the Galactic Breakfast is going to be a favorite.


I sometimes think people think I'm a creepier but I like hanging around meet and greets just to see people's reaction...nothing like seeing little faces light up, or better yet, a teenager get all excited cause they met Luke Skywalker


----------



## momofallsons

Can't seem to stop tweaking my plans...  could use some opinions... I have two RH reservations (4:05 & 8:05) and trying to decide which to keep.  From posts I've read, I think we'd have to go with the earlier if we wanted to see any characters.  If we do the 4:05 one, we'd have lunch at Mama Melrose's at 2:25 and probably just stop in RH for quick drinks, since we have FP+ for Oz & VttM shows.  I think the later time will be less rushed, but worried about the no character aspect that late...


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> And our little thread has gone silent. Any weekend V people around? What are you most excited about?


I think the fans are re-charging for the upcoming weekend
I'm back in Oregon, still learning & making notes through all your updates.


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> TBT on Wednesday!
> Here's a few from our first trip to the world.  DD was 3.


the spraying tiki and the one in the pool were my favorites, thanks for sharing


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> Can't seem to stop tweaking my plans...  could use some opinions... I have two RH reservations (4:05 & 8:05) and trying to decide which to keep.  From posts I've read, I think we'd have to go with the earlier if we wanted to see any characters.  If we do the 4:05 one, we'd have lunch at Mama Melrose's at 2:25 and probably just stop in RH for quick drinks, since we have FP+ for Oz & VttM shows.  I think the later time will be less rushed, but worried about the no character aspect that late...


that's a toughie...it sounds like no characters come out that late in the evening, but you will be more rushed with the early one. At that time (4:05) you'll probably see the cantina band and maybe a Jawa.


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> And our little thread has gone silent. Any weekend V people around? What are you most excited about?



Being at Disney!!
Other then that, looking forward to the FTF DPP and everything that goes with it.


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> And our little thread has gone silent. Any weekend V people around? What are you most excited about?



I was thinking the same thing. 

The tailor called, and my son's costume has been weatherized.  I'm excited to pick it up tonight.

I'm excited for DS to see Ezra and Sabine in his Ezra costume.  I got to see them at the Star Wars Half Marathon, and he was disappointed that he didn't.  If I could get a pic of DS in costume with E&S, that would be awesome.


----------



## yulilin3

well this is kinda shocking...if anyone has been reading the SW comic books and haven't read issue 6...spoiler alert
http://io9.com/the-new-in-canon-star-wars-comic-just-did-something-co-1708709628


----------



## jennab113

pmaurer74 said:


> Where did you get this done? Sorry for my ignorance.


The link @yulilin3 posted has the details, but it was in Darth's Mall in the X-wing Collectibles store.  I did it during the Galactic Gathering and had an appointment, but walked up about an hour early and got right in.  It took about 10 minutes.  You put on a headband to hold your hair out of your face, then they take composite pictures of your face making different faces (smiling, serious, fierce, etc).  Then you step out and look at the pictures.  Some people went back and took more, but I liked mine fine, so I picked a face.  Then you can pick your hair color and style.  That was the only part I was disappointed in - there weren't that many hair styles available, at least not for women.  I got the braid and there was one with a bun and maybe one with a short style.  The one I got was just over $100.  There was a much bigger one for $1000.


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> The tailor called, and my son's costume has been weatherized.  I'm excited to pick it up tonight.
> 
> I'm excited for DS to see Ezra and Sabine in his Ezra costume.  I got to see them at the Star Wars Half Marathon, and he was disappointed that he didn't.  If I could get a pic of DS in costume with E&S, that would be awesome.


it would be fun to get your sons Ezra with my daughter's Sabine...what day(s) are you coming?


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> Gaston is awesome!! I still haven't been in the new PP queue, I have a list of things to do after SWW is over, we usually don't step foot inside DHS for at least a month


My suggestion on the PP queue, head there first thing in the morning or try last thing at night. We 1st rode w FP+, 1st night of trip.  Last night my GD reminded me that we just had to do the standby / walk through. Time for standby was posted at 55 min, at 6:30pm.   Slowest line ever ..... 1 1/2 hours later we were finally done.  Cute walk through, but not for 1 1/2 hours wait.  Sending Pixie Dust your way for a much shorter standby line.......


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> And our little thread has gone silent. Any weekend V people around? What are you most excited about?


Been around people that like SW as much as me, that is why I always choose this time to go to Disney.
ps Also my wife like the “Disney Feeling" on the parks.


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> My suggestion on the PP queue, head there first thing in the morning or try last thing at night. We 1st rode w FP+, 1st night of trip.  Last night my GD reminded me that we just had to do the standby / walk through. Time for standby was posted at 55 min, at 6:30pm.   Slowest line ever ..... 1 1/2 hours later we were finally done.  Cute walk through, but not for 1 1/2 hours wait.  Sending Pixie Dust your way for a much shorter standby line.......


we went when they first opened it and the new queue area wasn't open cause they wanted everyone on the ride as fast as possible. After that we haven't gone back.


----------



## Cluelyss

@jennab113 were you at SWW only Weekend I or were you there last weekend as well? I think either you or your doppelgänger shared a car with us at SciFi last Sunday!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

yulilin3 said:


> And our little thread has gone silent. Any weekend V people around? What are you most excited about?



Some quality family time and the surprises I have in store for the kids.


----------



## yulilin3

The real question is...
will we make it to 1000 pages


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> well this is kinda shocking...if anyone has been reading the SW comic books and haven't read issue 6...spoiler alert
> http://io9.com/the-new-in-canon-star-wars-comic-just-did-something-co-1708709628



Whoa!!


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> The real question is...
> will we make it to 1000 pages


Absolutely !!!!!


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> The real question is...
> will we make it to 1000 pages


Is going to be more than that!


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> it would be fun to get your sons Ezra with my daughter's Sabine...what day(s) are you coming?



We're at DHS in costume on June 10 and June 12 and possibly the afternoon of June 14th.  

As I mentioned before, I can't sew a button, so his costume is from the Disney store.  It's not awesomely created by hand like your daughter's.


----------



## DanielWhitney

I am most excited about meeting Ray and Peter and getting my Official Pix and Comic books signed by both.(one by me and the other my wife)  After that I will really enjoy the shows and just seeing people excited about SSW. 

It will be my first SWW, my first time on new Star Tours, first time RnR and TSMM.
First time to Animal Kingdom and pretty much first time at Epcot(When I was a kid of 9 in 1992 my family took us to MK and MGM and we rode the Monorail and Saw Spaceship earth and went there for a very short time to walk around and that is all we did.  Did go back when I was a teenager with school trip Beta Club, but only went to MK and MGM.)


----------



## Arich01

yulilin3 said:


> I sometimes think people think I'm a creepier but I like hanging around meet and greets just to see people's reaction...nothing like seeing little faces light up, or better yet, a teenager get all excited cause they met Luke Skywalker



I'm probably in the creeper boat too, lol!  Last time we were down, we were in the Pooh ride queue- Tigger and Pooh were meeting nearby and this little 3yo girl just lit up when she saw Tigger... and completely freaked out when she saw Pooh! Mom was trying to get a pic with all of them together and she just ran and hid behind Tigger! Too cute!


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> We're at DHS in costume on June 10 and June 12 and possibly the afternoon of June 14th.
> 
> As I mentioned before, I can't sew a button, so his costume is from the Disney store.  It's not awesomely created by hand like your daughter's.


that doesn't matter, the Disney one is cool too. She'll be in costume the 13th and 14th.
Make sure to go inside the ABC Sound Studio, they have life size statues of Ezra, Sabine and Chopper makes for a great picture.


----------



## Candleshoe

yulilin3 said:


> the spraying tiki and the one in the pool were my favorites, thanks for sharing


Thanks!  The one between those two is one of my favorites. 

JoJo circus was in a trailer right across the street (in your favorite park! though it was MGM then).  She'd just left JoJo and we were walking.

She dropped my hand and starting humming a little song and dancing to her own music.  

That right there is the Disney spirit!  and that's why it was our first trip but not our last!


----------



## pookadoo77

looking forward to Jawas!!!


----------



## Candleshoe

cinder-ellah said:


> My suggestion on the PP queue, head there first thing in the morning or try last thing at night. We 1st rode w FP+, 1st night of trip.  Last night my GD reminded me that we just had to do the standby / walk through. Time for standby was posted at 55 min, at 6:30pm.   Slowest line ever ..... 1 1/2 hours later we were finally done.  Cute walk through, but not for 1 1/2 hours wait.  Sending Pixie Dust your way for a much shorter standby line.......



PP is our FIRST ATTRACTION of our first day of the trip!  Can't wait!!

It's right after CP


----------



## yulilin3

DanielWhitney said:


> I am most excited about meeting Ray and Peter and getting my Official Pix and Comic books signed by both.(one by me and the other my wife)  After that I will really enjoy the shows and just seeing people excited about SSW.
> 
> It will be my first SWW, my first time on new Star Tours, first time RnR and TSMM.
> First time to Animal Kingdom and pretty much first time at Epcot(When I was a kid of 9 in 1992 my family took us to MK and MGM and we rode the Monorail and Saw Spaceship earth and went there for a very short time to walk around and that is all we did.  Did go back when I was a teenager with school trip Beta Club, but only went to MK and MGM.)


that's a lot of firsts. Animal Kingdom is beautiful, I love that park, it's the most under appreciated of them all


----------



## pookadoo77

where can you meet Jawas?? Would our 7:45pm to about 8:15 RH ADR for Friday 6/12 be a good bet on seeing Jawas? Or who else may come that late anyone know, it seems like there is maybe a schedule , kinda,.... TY!!


----------



## cvjpirate

I may have missed this but does Darth Mall have ac?


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> where can you meet Jawas?? Would our 7:45pm to about 8:15 RH ADR for Friday 6/12 be a good bet on seeing Jawas? Or who else may come that late anyone know, it seems like there is maybe a schedule , kinda,.... TY!!


At that time it has been reported that Jawas are inside the Hangar. Other than that, use the schedule times on the first post. The Jawas come out around Streets of America


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> well this is kinda shocking...if anyone has been reading the SW comic books and haven't read issue 6...spoiler alert
> http://io9.com/the-new-in-canon-star-wars-comic-just-did-something-co-1708709628


***?  This doesn't make sense at all!  Do not like.



Cluelyss said:


> @jennab113 were you at SWW only Weekend I or were you there last weekend as well? I think either you or your doppelgänger shared a car with us at SciFi last Sunday!


I was at 1, 2, and 3, but I only did SciFi Weekend 1.  That's crazy that I have a doppelgänger!  (Well, besides my grandmother, who I look so much like.  I think I've finally figured out why my X-wing pilot weirds me out - it looks like my grandmother!  In profile, you can tell how my nose is different from hers more.  And the figurine's hair reminds me of hers more than it does mine.)


----------



## pookadoo77

Anyone have cool ideas on things to bring to get signed by Mayhew? I am bringing a cover jacket from the original release "Video Rental Library release of Star Wars @ 1977". Also a green card Kenner Chewbacca figure. There are 6 of us though. I may get pics printed at Staples for the rest of us... 

If the kids do VttM they get original Ray Park autographs on the certificates right? Also, anyone know the ages to be in the VttM??TY!


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> I sometimes think people think I'm a creepier but I like hanging around meet and greets just to see people's reaction...nothing like seeing little faces light up, or better yet, a teenager get all excited cause they met Luke Skywalker


Yes!  Last Friday, @yulilin3 and I were sitting near the Luke and Leia meet when the droids came out.  Leia walked up to greet a boy about 14 yo.  He kind of shook her hand, then turned to Luke with a huge grin on his face, like clearly he was meeting his hero.  It was adorable.  I love watching people have fun with the characters.


----------



## boricuajedi

Wife likes Epcot
DD likes Animal Kingdom
DS likes MK
Me, HS (always stoping at tatooine traders a couple times a day)
So we get park hoppers to bounces from park to park .


----------



## DanielWhitney

I collect comics, so I am brining one Darth Mall Comic, and One Star Wars Comic with Han and Chewie on it for my signature.  My wife will be getting a signature of a 8x10 of both that I got from Official Pix with a Holographic sticker on the bottom left of the picture stating it is a official license photograph.  They were only 5.99 a pic plus shipping from their website.  I know they are there at the mall and you can buy them there, I don't know which photos they will have and how much, that is why I bought mine before hand.


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> I may have missed this but does Darth Mall have ac?


X Wing collectibles and Watto's Grotto have A/C The prop shop doesn't but is under roof



pookadoo77 said:


> Anyone have cool ideas on things to bring to get signed by Mayhew? I am bringing a cover jacket from the original release "Video Rental Library release of Star Wars @ 1977". Also a green card Kenner Chewbacca figure. There are 6 of us though. I may get pics printed at Staples for the rest of us...
> 
> If the kids do VttM they get original Ray Park autographs on the certificates right? Also, anyone know the ages to be in the VttM??TY!


If you don't have anything they will have black and white pics of him for Peter to sign. Remember that official pix is at Watto's Grotto if you want to buy pictures of him
As for VttM unless they changed in the past 2 years the kids don't get certificates for it, only for JTA. Ages for VttM is the same as JTA 4-12.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> ***?  *This doesn't make sense at all!  Do not like.*
> 
> 
> I was at 1, 2, and 3, but I only did SciFi Weekend 1.  That's crazy that I have a doppelgänger!  (Well, besides my grandmother, who I look so much like.  I think I've finally figured out why my X-wing pilot weirds me out - it looks like my grandmother!  In profile, you can tell how my nose is different from hers more.  And the figurine's hair reminds me of hers more than it does mine.)


right!?!? I don't like it either. We'll buy issue 6 on Saturday at the Mall if they have it there


----------



## DanielWhitney

Yeah, I have to pick up issue 6 as well, just came out today.


----------



## DanielWhitney

I have really liked all the new comics so far.  I will reserver my Judgement of that decision for more issues to fill in more details, also haven't read the issue for myself yet either.


----------



## yulilin3

DanielWhitney said:


> I have really liked all the new comics so far.  I will reserver my Judgement of that decision for more issues to fill in more details, also haven't read the issue for myself yet either.


my daughter is reading Star Wars, Vader and Kanaan


----------



## DanielWhitney

Yeah, they are all good.  Leia Comic is okay, it is a good comic but the other three are just better.  It is a short run so i will get them all.  I have a good collection of Variant covers as well.  Some worth a little bit of money.  I am also trying to work on my Dark Horse collection.  It is just hard to find those comics anywhere, especially for cheap.


----------



## Lavaluma

yulilin3 said:


> And our little thread has gone silent. Any weekend V people around? What are you most excited about?


I'm looking forward to something surprising my kids and seeing their shocked, happy expressions. I don't know what it will be, meeting Star Wars characters, JTA, the parade, fireworks or something totally random, but I know something will make them truly smile.


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> And our little thread has gone silent. Any weekend V people around? What are you most excited about?



I'm around. Not very talkative these days because I've been so busy at work, but I try to read when I can. We actually leave THIS Saturday. 
We'll be at US/IOA at first and will move over to WDW on Wednesday.

As far as what I'm most excited about... not sure. Does not being at work count? LOL We're not doing any character meals this time, but I am looking forward to trying the Rebel Hangar. Our ADR is at 7:30, so I realize that we'll probably miss any characters, but I decided it doesn't really matter. @yulilin3, I know you're not normally there on Fridays or stay for fireworks on Sundays, but do you think you will on Weekend V?


----------



## jennab113

I subscribed to Star Wars, Vader, Leia, and Kanan, but I'm only caught up on Kanan so far.  I think catching up on all of them just jumped high on my list of things to do this week.


----------



## yulilin3

DanielWhitney said:


> Yeah, they are all good.  Leia Comic is okay, it is a good comic but the other three are just better.  It is a short run so i will get them all.  I have a good collection of Variant covers as well.  Some worth a little bit of money.  I am also trying to work on my Dark Horse collection.  It is just hard to find those comics anywhere, especially for cheap.


Stephanie got a couple of the variant covers as well. She wanted to get the variant cover for every one but that was too much money


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> At that time it has been reported that Jawas are inside the Hangar. Other than that, use the schedule times on the first post. The Jawas come out around Streets of America


we never saw them on the streets of America - we did find them when we were on the way to Watto's Grotto - right in that line area.  Also saw Clone Troopers down there - that was when DH mortified DD when he said to them "this is not the Jedi (DD was dressed as a Jedi ) you are looking for".  DD had to explain to him that they were CLONE troopers not Stormtroopers - DAD really can't you tell the difference??    I have to admit I was kind of laughing at the whole saga....


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> I'm around. Not very talkative these days because I've been so busy at work, but I try to read when I can. We actually leave THIS Saturday.
> We'll be at US/IOA at first and will move over to WDW on Wednesday.
> 
> As far as what I'm most excited about... not sure. Does not being at work count? LOL We're not doing any character meals this time, but I am looking forward to trying the Rebel Hangar. Our ADR is at 7:30, so I realize that we'll probably miss any characters, but I decided it doesn't really matter. @yulilin3, I know you're not normally there on Fridays or stay for fireworks on Sundays, but do you think you will on Weekend V?


yes, weekend V we'll be there Friday evening, maybe not until fireworks but until around maybe 8pm, Saturday and Sunday full day until fireworks


----------



## jomommy

We are going for weekend V! Leaving OH on Sunday and arriving Monday. We've never been during SWW, so I think we will like the experience and the kids won't know what they're missing as far as what we don't get to.

We won't be doing any of the shows since we have seven kids including an infant. It's easiest to not be super scheduled. Our kids don't care about meeting celebrities, but they love Star Wars and want to meet the characters.

We have a ressie for H&V Wednesday evening to celebrate my daughter's 12th birthday.

We are doing SWW the first half of Friday. Meeting Chewie at RD, then on to Vader, then Darth's Mall. We will watch the parade after that if the timing works out. Then probably meet some more characters.

Saturday we have all day to devote to SWW, but we plan on sleeping in a little. So if we didn't get to the parade on Friday, we will show up and get a spot for the parade. Then we have some ride FPs.

Sunday evening we will come back for the fireworks show and maybe some characters we missed the other two days.

Shaak Ti and the droids are high priorities. Anyone have advice for meeting these?


----------



## DanielWhitney

Yeah, there are usually 2 covers or so for the newer issues and about 10 to 20 for the number 1 of each series except the main Star Wars Series that has about 80 covers.  I have one that retails for about 80 and one that supposedly retails for 300, there was only one at each store that had a launch party, won it in a raffle at the store I went to for the opening.  Multiple ones in the 30 and higher retail.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Wow so I missed 200 pages since I left for my trip  which was AMAZING btw. FtF and rebel hangar particularly did not dissapoint. The only thing was we had some bus issues at CBR and narrowly missed the opening show, boo. And then had an hour wait for Chewie too. Next time we will leave even earlier. Thank you to everyone on here helping us plan!!

Speaking of CBR, my little cousin is having a very hard time with some things right now. She asked me to go away with her for a weekend and while my budget was slashed by SWW i just cant say no to her! I tried every city I could but I could tell she just really wanted disney. So, less than a month later, here I go again! And to the same resort (CBR) because we got a deal. It is for 4th of July weekend so I am just sad I wont see SWW again!  I will just pretend on ST!


----------



## yulilin3

jomommy said:


> We are going for weekend V! Leaving OH on Sunday and arriving Monday. We've never been during SWW, so I think we will like the experience and the kids won't know what they're missing as far as what we don't get to.
> 
> We won't be doing any of the shows since we have seven kids including an infant. It's easiest to not be super scheduled. Our kids don't care about meeting celebrities, but they love Star Wars and want to meet the characters.
> 
> We have a ressie for H&V Wednesday evening to celebrate my daughter's 12th birthday.
> 
> We are doing SWW the first half of Friday. Meeting Chewie at RD, then on to Vader, then Darth's Mall. We will watch the parade after that if the timing works out. Then probably meet some more characters.
> 
> Saturday we have all day to devote to SWW, but we plan on sleeping in a little. So if we didn't get to the parade on Friday, we will show up and get a spot for the parade. Then we have some ride FPs.
> 
> Sunday evening we will come back for the fireworks show and maybe some characters we missed the other two days.
> 
> Shaak Ti and the droids are high priorities. Anyone have advice for meeting these?


look at the character schedule on page one for Shaak Tii (Under the Jedi Council group)
As fasr as the droids they only come out for about 20 minutes in the evening. Get in line (line for Luke and Leia) no later than 7pm and then they come out around 7:40pm. If you are getting close to the front and it's not time yet let some families pass you.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Wow so I missed 200 pages since I left for my trip  which was AMAZING btw. FtF and rebel hangar particularly did not dissapoint. The only thing was we had some bus issues at CBR and narrowly missed the opening show, boo. And then had an hour wait for Chewie too. Next time we will leave even earlier. Thank you to everyone on here helping us plan!!
> 
> Speaking of CBR, my little cousin is having a very hard time with some things right now. She asked me to go away with her for a weekend and while my budget was slashed by SWW i just cant say no to her! I tried every city I could but I could tell she just really wanted disney. So, less than a month later, here I go again! And to the same resort (CBR) because we got a deal. It is for 4th of July weekend so I am just sad I wont see SWW again!  I will just pretend on ST!


fireworks show at DHS for July 4th are fun. Mulch, Sweat and Shears do a live concert synchronized with the fireworks.


----------



## cnunley424

yulilin3 said:


> And our little thread has gone silent. Any weekend V people around? What are you most excited about?



Weekend IV here! We will be there Sunday


----------



## db99

jennab113 said:


> I subscribed to Star Wars, Vader, Leia, and Kanan, but I'm only caught up on Kanan so far.  I think catching up on all of them just jumped high on my list of things to do this week.


 
For anyone interested in reading past Star Wars comics, they just added about 500 to the Marvel Unlimited service, with much more to be added, I'm sure.


----------



## Seltzer76

yulilin3 said:


> And our little thread has gone silent. Any weekend V people around? What are you most excited about?


D-Tech Me, Galactic Breakfast, Meeting Jedi Mickey at H&V, Ray Park show...also, a day off of work and my first ever visit to SWW.  2 yrs ago I heard about the D-Tech Me Carbonite and thought "I'll never get to do that"...and now I am!


----------



## Hydra

Wear something R2D2 or C3PO while interacting with the Jawas. We watched a pair of young ladies Disney Bounding the droid pair and the Jawas wouldn't leave them alone for a good 20 minutes at the Rebel Hanger. Too much fun!


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> yes, weekend V we'll be there Friday evening, maybe not until fireworks but until around maybe 8pm, Saturday and Sunday full day until fireworks



Cool, see you then!


----------



## yulilin3

anyone at Downtown Disney tomorrow night (Thursday) go check out Stereo Fm at Splitsville from 7:30pm to 12:30am, request Cruise, that's my favorite song that they play


----------



## Barbara C

Hi all - 

We just got back home last night and thanks to all the advice on this thread we had a great time at SWW III!!  We did all 3 days and managed to fit in just about everything we wanted to - we even met Yulilin and her daughter (and thanks for the advice on meeting Chewie - we were 3rd in line on Sunday  )!!

We saw all 4 shows offered and our favorite was An Ewok's tale with Warwick Davis.  We saw the parade all 3 days but only stayed for the fireworks one night.  We didn't stand in too many character lines but saw a lot of great characters in the parade and was able to get a picture with Darth Vader and Boba Fett at the Galactic Breakfast.  We had dinner at Rebel Hangar and thought that was just okay - the food was fine but really didn't see too many characters (I know, I know, it's not technically a character meal...) - the Cantina Band spent a lot of time with us but Ezra and Sabine just breezed by and Greedo didn't come anywhere near us.  Other than that, everything was great and my boys had an amazing time.  While we were there the magic shots were just before TSMM and there was no line (and the pics came out great).  I even managed to get the boys into JTA.

My advice would be to prioritize as I think it's difficult to get everything done - especially if you're interested in meeting the characters.  Also, it was hot so heed Yulilin's advice and stay hydrated, duck into stores/rides to cool down, wear your sunscreen and a hat and have a great time.


----------



## jane2073

Where has Sunrise Student been?  I haven't seen her on the boards since her trip.


----------



## aggietwins03

I'm using 2 different notification services hoping to snag a Galactic breakfast for this Saturday. What time is the first seating?  

I had a notification come thru last night for 11am, but the MDE site was requiring me to cancel my FTF package in order to book it. I want to do BOTH Galactic breakfast and FTF. 

Where's the emoticon where you bang your head on the wall??  That's what I need right now.


----------



## yulilin3

Barbara C said:


> Hi all -
> 
> We just got back home last night and thanks to all the advice on this thread we had a great time at SWW III!!  We did all 3 days and managed to fit in just about everything we wanted to - we even met Yulilin and her daughter (and thanks for the advice on meeting Chewie - we were 3rd in line on Sunday  )!!
> 
> We saw all 4 shows offered and our favorite was An Ewok's tale with Warwick Davis.  We saw the parade all 3 days but only stayed for the fireworks one night.  We didn't stand in too many character lines but saw a lot of great characters in the parade and was able to get a picture with Darth Vader and Boba Fett at the Galactic Breakfast.  We had dinner at Rebel Hangar and thought that was just okay - the food was fine but really didn't see too many characters (I know, I know, it's not technically a character meal...) - the Cantina Band spent a lot of time with us but Ezra and Sabine just breezed by and Greedo didn't come anywhere near us.  Other than that, everything was great and my boys had an amazing time.  While we were there the magic shots were just before TSMM and there was no line (and the pics came out great).  I even managed to get the boys into JTA.
> 
> My advice would be to prioritize as I think it's difficult to get everything done - especially if you're interested in meeting the characters.  Also, it was hot so heed Yulilin's advice and stay hydrated, duck into stores/rides to cool down, wear your sunscreen and a hat and have a great time.


thanks for the report, glad you and your kids had a great time. It was so nice to meet you and sorry the kids got distracted with the clips playing at ABC Commissary 



jane2073 said:


> Where has Sunrise Student been?  I haven't seen her on the boards since her trip.


she's been busy with work and other things...I'll let her know that the DIS misses her


----------



## yulilin3

aggietwins03 said:


> I'm using 2 different notification services hoping to snag a Galactic breakfast for this Saturday. What time is the first seating?
> 
> I had a notification come thru last night for 11am, but the MDE site was requiring me to cancel my FTF package in order to book it. I want to do BOTH Galactic breakfast and FTF.
> 
> Where's the emoticon where you bang your head on the wall??  That's what I need right now.


8am


----------



## pookadoo77

if you call dining ressies they can still book for you with that overlap 


aggietwins03 said:


> I'm using 2 different notification services hoping to snag a Galactic breakfast for this Saturday. What time is the first seating?
> 
> I had a notification come thru last night for 11am, but the MDE site was requiring me to cancel my FTF package in order to book it. I want to do BOTH Galactic breakfast and FTF.
> 
> Where's the emoticon where you bang your head on the wall??  That's what I need right now.


----------



## yulilin3

so anyone planning on coming to the meet Saturday or Sunday, this weekend or the next? management at ABC Commissary are starting to get annoyed with me. I think I'll change the location of next years lunch meet


----------



## pookadoo77

Anyone up for a meet on Friday the 12th? between 1-3pm probably........


----------



## pookadoo77

or maybe during dessert party...


----------



## slaveone

I am in midst of laundry and packing. I go over tomorrow till Sunday. I have ruLed out Sleeping out for Ray park. Only doing sww on Friday and maybe Sunday. But if gay days gets boring I may hit up fireworks Saturday night. I am not a huge fan of abc commissary the last year or so. The food is mediocre at best service is frequently awful and management is how should I phrase this politely..... Management.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> I am in midst of laundry and packing. I go over tomorrow till Sunday. I have ruLed out Sleeping out for Ray park. Only doing sww on Friday and maybe Sunday. But if gay days gets boring I may hit up fireworks Saturday night. I am not a huge fan of abc commissary the last year or so. The food is mediocre at best service is frequently awful and management is how should I phrase this politely..... Management.


yeah, not the best spot for food. You can always just come and say a quick hello, no need to eat there.


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> or maybe during dessert party...


I'll be there that evening, probably hanging out by the tables next to the Luke and Leia meet. It's a great spot to people watch


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, not the best spot for food. You can always just come and say a quick hello, no need to eat there.


I tried Saturday but missed you. Will try on Sunday. I keep spotting you and steph but my ability to yell in crowds is proportional to the amount of alcohol I have imbibed.


----------



## jennab113

FYI - the lightsabers from SciFi will not survive a trip through washing machine.  Just in case you were wondering...


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> FYI - the lightsabers from SciFi will not survive a trip through washing machine.  Just in case you were wondering...


----------



## Lizzim

I'm getting super excited. One more day in the office and on Saturday we fly to Orlando 

No SWW till weekend V though as we are hitting the Magic Kingdom on Sunday to ride Pirates before it shuts (hopefully)


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> I tried Saturday but missed you. Will try on Sunday. I keep spotting you and steph but my ability to yell in crowds is proportional to the amount of alcohol I have imbibed.


----------



## Jfine

yulilin3 said:


> And our little thread has gone silent. Any weekend V people around? What are you most excited about?


I'm excited to be taking my nephew! He's 9 and extremely excited for Sci Fi breakfast. I'm a little anxious because DH's birthday is a couple days later, so I'm surprising him with a Darth Vader cake. He's not a big sweets person, but hopefully he'll like it. It'd be  better (in DH's opinion) if it was Boba Fett or Chewy, but they said they didn't have those images.


----------



## momofallsons

Question for people who waited for Chewie M&G... if we can't make the Chewie run first thing in the morning, what does his line typically look like?  Waiting to hear reports from weekend IV, but debating hitting VttM sign-ups (if they're not too long) followed by Chewie weekend V.  Say we get in Chewie line around 8:15 (if that sounds reasonable)... what has the wait been?  And does it stay consistent throughout the rest of the day or just keep getting longer?


----------



## slaveone

If they had boba fett cakes my budget would of been blown. As is I gave up the ideal of ftf packages in exchange for a night Last weekend. After sleeping on the concrete Friday night I couldn't subject my very considerate traveling companion and designated driver to a night sleeping in the car.


----------



## jomommy

yulilin3 said:


> look at the character schedule on page one for Shaak Tii (Under the Jedi Council group)
> As fasr as the droids they only come out for about 20 minutes in the evening. Get in line (line for Luke and Leia) no later than 7pm and then they come out around 7:40pm. If you are getting close to the front and it's not time yet let some families pass you.


Thanks so much for all of your help! I just can't keep up with all the info.

Can you tell me exactly where the Luke/Leia meet is? Shaak Tii will be near TSMM, right?

Thanks, again!


----------



## slaveone

At 815 the line was around 30 to 45 minutes. It's steadily hour or more all day. In full sun and frequently rain which slows it down because chewy and logray have to head in. Wet wookie would suck.


----------



## yulilin3

Jfine said:


> I'm excited to be taking my nephew! He's 9 and extremely excited for Sci Fi breakfast. I'm a little anxious because DH's birthday is a couple days later, so I'm surprising him with a Darth Vader cake. He's not a big sweets person, but hopefully he'll like it. It'd be  better (in DH's opinion) if it was Boba Fett or Chewy, but they said they didn't have those images.


get a Boba Fett stein and plop it on top


----------



## missthatgator

momofallsons said:


> Question for people who waited for Chewie M&G... if we can't make the Chewie run first thing in the morning, what does his line typically look like?  Waiting to hear reports from weekend IV, but debating hitting VttM sign-ups (if they're not too long) followed by Chewie weekend V.  Say we get in Chewie line around 8:15 (if that sounds reasonable)... what has the wait been?  And does it stay consistent throughout the rest of the day or just keep getting longer?



We went straight to the Chewy line on Sat, got there about 7:50 and were done by 8:20, by the time Chewy arrived at 8:00, his handlers were estimating the line to be about 1.5 hours long. I would say if you can't make a run for it first thing try to get there right after the parade, it looked slightly more reasonable around that time


----------



## yulilin3

jomommy said:


> Thanks so much for all of your help! I just can't keep up with all the info.
> 
> Can you tell me exactly where the Luke/Leia meet is? Shaak Tii will be near TSMM, right?
> 
> Thanks, again!


Luke and Leia are in between GMR exit and ABC Commissary
Jedi Council between One Man's Dream and TSMM


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> so anyone planning on coming to the meet Saturday or Sunday, this weekend or the next? management at ABC Commissary are starting to get annoyed with me. I think I'll change the location of next years lunch meet



RH really messed that up didn't it? People could also state in the Roll Call next year if they plan on meeting at lunch, if you think space will be an issue.


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> Question for people who waited for Chewie M&G... if we can't make the Chewie run first thing in the morning, what does his line typically look like?  Waiting to hear reports from weekend IV, but debating hitting VttM sign-ups (if they're not too long) followed by Chewie weekend V.  Say we get in Chewie line around 8:15 (if that sounds reasonable)... what has the wait been?  And does it stay consistent throughout the rest of the day or just keep getting longer?


there was no one signing kids up for PMC and that one is publicly advertised. VttM should be the same, really fast sign up. I would still do Chewie after that even if the wait is an hour just because of weather


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> RH really messed that up didn't it? People could also state in the Roll Call next year if they plan on meeting at lunch, if you think space will be an issue.


I've always debated on the time and place for the afternoon meets. I know once the day starts a lot of people have a pretty packed schedule. I've considered just leaving the fireworks meet but I know many don't make it all day.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

@yulilin3 Personally, I'm with you about the one next to the RH (Backlot?) its in a perfect spot that's easy to get to, around ST, you get pcs of SWW in there (lots of JTA) and even see the characters around RH. 

What about hanging out there? Its a lot less crowded than ABC (which I never go to btw.) Plus Backlot has GF. Just a thought. They have tons of table and refill fountains.


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> And our little thread has gone silent. Any weekend V people around? What are you most excited about?


We're here!  And the first thing I do (after chatting about the kids' day and letting the pup out!) every day after school is play catch up on this thread. It's a part time job but so informative.  I got all of the meals and fastpasses we hoped for (thank you!!) so now we are excited for the atmosphere all around, the shows, and any magical experiences we come across. We are SO EXCITED for our first SWW!  I'm in the stage of convincing myself to not stress about the heat (be prepared and hydrate, return to resort if needed), not getting certain autographs in the rotating lines (ask CM for timing help), and if we miss something it's okay (a general Disney strategy).


----------



## yulilin3

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> @yulilin3 Personally, I'm with you about the one next to the RH (Backlot?) its in a perfect spot that's easy to get to, around ST, you get pcs of SWW in there (lots of JTA) and even see the characters around RH.
> 
> What about hanging out there? Its a lot less crowded than ABC (which I never go to btw.) Plus Backlot has GF. Just a thought. They have tons of table and refill fountains.


that's where I've always done our meets but it was told to me by management that RH would not be available to use during regular lunch hours, so I thought it would be way more crowded than usual so we switched to Commissary. When you say GF is that gluten free? cause they have gluten free and dairy free items at Commissary as well


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> We're here!  And the first thing I do (after chatting about the kids' day and letting the pup out!) every day after school is play catch up on this thread. It's a part time job but so informative.  I got all of the meals and fastpasses we hoped for (thank you!!) so now we are excited for the atmosphere all around, the shows, and any magical experiences we come across. We are SO EXCITED for our first SWW!  I'm in the stage of convincing myself to not stress about the heat (be prepared and hydrate, return to resort if needed), not getting certain autographs in the rotating lines (ask CM for timing help), and if we miss something it's okay (a general Disney strategy).


good strategy!! just go with a tentative plan and be prepared to let the plan go and just enjoy


----------



## HCinKC

jennab113 said:


> Here's my D-Tech X-wing pilot. I think it looks more like me in profile than straight on.
> View attachment 100663


I didn't meet you in person, but I think that looks like the pics you posted! I am super excited to get ours now!!!!!!



pmaurer74 said:


> Where did you get this done? Sorry for my ignorance.


We had appointments. There were three of us, but they only have two stations so two people per appointment slot. We did go in early...maybe 15-20 minutes. I don't know if they take walk ups or if it is based on availability. It was in the X-Wing Collectibles shop past the main Darth's Mall area. The size Jenna posted came to about $150 once shipping was added in.



pookadoo77 said:


> where can you meet Jawas?? Would our 7:45pm to about 8:15 RH ADR for Friday 6/12 be a good bet on seeing Jawas? Or who else may come that late anyone know, it seems like there is maybe a schedule , kinda,.... TY!!


Weekend 1 was a long time ago, but we traded with them in the line for Darth's Mall.



jomommy said:


> Shaak Ti and the droids are high priorities. Anyone have advice for meeting these?


Check out Shaak Ti's times in the first post (or ask a handler at the location) and arrive about 30 minutes before hand. That line moves pretty slowly.



momofallsons said:


> Question for people who waited for Chewie M&G... if we can't make the Chewie run first thing in the morning, what does his line typically look like?  Waiting to hear reports from weekend IV, but debating hitting VttM sign-ups (if they're not too long) followed by Chewie weekend V.  Say we get in Chewie line around 8:15 (if that sounds reasonable)... what has the wait been?  And does it stay consistent throughout the rest of the day or just keep getting longer?


We did it in the afternoon, and it was about an hour (on weekend 1).



slaveone said:


> If they had boba fett cakes my budget would of been blown. As is I gave up the ideal of ftf packages in exchange for a night Last weekend. After sleeping on the concrete Friday night I couldn't subject my very considerate traveling companion and designated driver to a night sleeping in the car.


ODS and I just shared a Boba Fett cookie I had bought as a surprise...and saved until he did something worth earning a surprise. It was beautiful to look at, but the Sarlac didn't miss out on anything...haha!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Going back to the posters in the GM cereals - we have bought many boxes (GM is no doubt happy with us) but still can't get the Attack of the Clones poster - I think we have every other poster!  If anyone out there would like to trade for one of the other posters (GM cereal ones) we'd love to trade to get the elusive Attack of the Clones!


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> there was no one signing kids up for PMC and that one is publicly advertised. VttM should be the same, really fast sign up. I would still do Chewie after that even if the wait is an hour just because of weather



That's what I was thinking too... I have no problem waiting an hour for Chewie!  The only catch is that we have FP+ for TSMM (8:15-9:15am), and am worried making it to that will be close even with the grace period of arriving a little late.  I've been trying constantly to switch the time, but no other ones are available.  We might be playing it by ear that morning on sticking with the Chewie line or making our FP.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Would anyone be willing to critique this plan for the first day of Weekend V?


----------



## yulilin3

they open the tapstiles at 7:30am, the stormtrooper show starts around 7:40am and ends around 7:50am
Vader should take you a total of 15 minutes (including walking over and meeting)
Amidala would be somewhere around 8:15am which is her first meet at 8:15am)
ST still a walk on at that time
You will still be able to get to Anakin's meet
Looks good!


----------



## jennab113

If you miss Rex or Cody, try to be back in line at 7:50. I was told last week that they meet together with whoever is left in line at that point.


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

momofallsons said:


> Question for people who waited for Chewie M&G... if we can't make the Chewie run first thing in the morning, what does his line typically look like?  Waiting to hear reports from weekend IV, but debating hitting VttM sign-ups (if they're not too long) followed by Chewie weekend V.  Say we get in Chewie line around 8:15 (if that sounds reasonable)... what has the wait been?  And does it stay consistent throughout the rest of the day or just keep getting longer?



If you're looking for exact times, weekend two I was the second group of the morning, my phone says I was in line at 7:57, and my photos with Chewie and Logray were taken at 8:04 and 8:05. Weekend three I was late due to issues activating my annual pass. I arrived in line at 8:12 and I met Chewie and Wicket at 8:48. I think literally every minute counts in this situation. If you get in line around 8:15 about an hour wait sounds accurate.... However throughout the day I did notice the line is longer and longer. It might be best just to get in line as soon as possible  

I hope I helped!


----------



## msmama

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Going back to the posters in the GM cereals - we have bought many boxes (GM is no doubt happy with us) but still can't get the Attack of the Clones poster - I think we have every other poster!  If anyone out there would like to trade for one of the other posters (GM cereal ones) we'd love to trade to get the elusive Attack of the Clones!



I keep getting Empire Strikes Back!!  Luckily my son has had several bday parties to go to lately, so we've stuck those in the card, lol.  

Every time I go to the store he asks me if I bought more Cheerios!?!?!  I'm off for more tomorrow and will happily part with attack of the clones if I get it.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

yulilin3 said:


> that's where I've always done our meets but it was told to me by management that RH would not be available to use during regular lunch hours, so I thought it would be way more crowded than usual so we switched to Commissary. When you say GF is that gluten free? cause they have gluten free and dairy free items at Commissary as well



My experience all last saturday was that it was fairly quiet all evening and plenty of tables. I don't think most park goers know what RH is. We didn't the first day we went over Mem Weekend. And it doesn't impact the Backlot restaurant. There are still plenty of tables around that don't include the roped off section with the RH. But you definitely know more than I do.


----------



## yulilin3

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> My experience all last saturday was that it was fairly quiet all evening and plenty of tables. I don't think most park goers know what RH is. We didn't the first day we went over Mem Weekend. And it doesn't impact the Backlot restaurant. There are still plenty of tables around that don't include the roped off section with the RH. But you definitely know more than I do.


the thing is timing. The best time for people to meet is lunchtime, after the parade before the shows. All the QS restaurants are busy then. Last year we tried to do meets around 4pm and no one could show up because of shows or autograph sessions. So we decided to go with a better time, the meets have been going well it's just holding the tables that is the problem.
But we only have 2 weekends left so we'll stick with what was announced and try and improve next year


----------



## DancinMama

We're leaving in 6 days for our drive to Disney! It's our first time to SWW and we'll only be in DHS for one day so I know we have tons to do in such a small amount of time but we're still super excited! Can't wait for the Galactic Breakfast and the Jedi Mickey Dine at H&V, seeing the kids faces at all of the parks and just the general excitement that a Disney Vacation can bring!

The disboards just make me even more anxious to leave but are sure fun to read!


----------



## Disaholic73

Just arrived home from a business trip to New Orleans and I am beat. Practiced up for weekend V by getting up early, staying up late and walking around in the heat. The only thing I couldn't do was to do that while trying to corral and deal with my two children. The way back was three flight and I kept counting down to Orlando. Landed in Atlanta and said "three more flights until Disney. Landed in Detroit and said "two more flights until Disney".  Landed in Lansing and said "next flight Disney".

By the way, I have a Jedi Mickey double book on June 12 and will be releasing one some time early next week. It will most likely be the one I have for 7:25pm. PM me if anyone is interested and if you wish to try to coordinate.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

luvallprincesses said:


> Would anyone be willing to critique this plan for the first day of Weekend V?View attachment 100679


Only that I find it funny that you have an FP for the Mall and not ST? But what do I know.


----------



## sophy1996

We're home.  Had a great time.  I had my Jawa bag by Gorgeous Girls (thanks to someone posting on this thread) and the Jawas at RH and Galactic Breakfast loved it.  They wanted to trade for it, but they settled for the R2 statues and other stuff I brought.  With our friends on Sunday, got just about everything done that we wanted to.  The premium FtF package worked out well for us.  Chatted with @yulilin3 and her daughter on Saturday night at the fireworks (actually saw them in X-Wing Collectibles earlier; DH (who doesn't even read this thread but has been forced to view some pictures) spotted them because of Stephanie's awesome Sabine outfit and said, "Isn't that who you are looking for?").  Loved, loved, loved the fireworks show.  Was glad to have booked at YC because we walked back and forth Saturday, Sunday, and then Monday for breakfast.  Sunday and Monday morning, getting to the park on time was precisely within our control, and going back Saturday and Sunday nights, the line was just too long for the boats.  Also, the boats stopped running sometimes because of the weather (lightning).

I picked up a DV/BF signature card from the breakfast and would be happy to mail it if someone wants it.  Also the Weekend III celebrity pictures from the FtF package, if anyone wants them.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

@Disaholic73 You can add some running and weight training for stamina.  and of course, get your roller derby elbows out in preparation to clear a path.


----------



## yulilin3

sophy1996 said:


> We're home.  Had a great time.  I had my Jawa bag by Gorgeous Girls (thanks to someone posting on this thread) and the Jawas at RH and Galactic Breakfast loved it.  They wanted to trade for it, but they settled for the R2 statues and other stuff I brought.  With our friends on Sunday, got just about everything done that we wanted to.  The premium FtF package worked out well for us.  Chatted with @yulilin3 and her daughter on Saturday night at the fireworks (actually saw them in X-Wing Collectibles earlier; DH (who doesn't even read this thread but has been forced to view some pictures) spotted them because of Stephanie's awesome Sabine outfit and said, "Isn't that who you are looking for?").  Loved, loved, loved the fireworks show.  Was glad to have booked at YC because we walked back and forth Saturday, Sunday, and then Monday for breakfast.  Sunday and Monday morning, getting to the park on time was precisely within our control, and going back Saturday and Sunday nights, the line was just too long for the boats.  Also, the boats stopped running sometimes because of the weather (lightning).
> 
> I picked up a DV/BF signature card from the breakfast and would be happy to mail it if someone wants it.  Also the Weekend III celebrity pictures from the FtF package, if anyone wants them.


It was great meeting you and chatting. Loved the bag!!


----------



## yulilin3

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Only that I find it funny that you have an FP for the Mall and not ST? But what do I know.


it's not a fp for the Mall, it's for Visit to the Maul, a show at Theater of the Stars starring Ray Park. It's very popular


----------



## sophy1996

yulilin3 said:


> It was great meeting you and chatting. Loved the bag!!



I was so happy to get a chance to thank you for all the tips and hints.  My DH and I had a fun time Saturday evening, and then Sunday worked out so well!  And thanks to everyone else on here for all the assistance, real-time reporting, etc.!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Candleshoe said:


> We leave tomorrow, too!!   1/2 day of work still to get through.  You staying on site or off?  We're in a pool home.



Sorry I didn't respond sooner...I've been running around like a crazy person at work all day and just did a final phone call from home.  Hopefully my half day tomorrow won't be so bad, though someone scheduled a call with me for an hour after I'm set to leave.  Grrrrr...

We're staying at BWI so we can walk to DHS.  Disney transport is the bane of my existence when I want to be somewhere early.


----------



## LoveMickeyMouse

How early should I get to the theater for the Stars of the Saga show?


----------



## delmar411

Where can I find the character times listed? I looked in the first post but didnt see anything.


----------



## yulilin3

LoveMickeyMouse said:


> How early should I get to the theater for the Stars of the Saga show?


it's been pretty easy these first 3 weekends. Line up 45 minutes before the show. So around 2:30pm. They will let you in at 2:45pm. They've been really good letting everyone in early.
The other thing you can do is get to the standby line, if it's not busy you can hang out inside the store (there's a window that you can see the line from there) and then jump in when you feel it's long.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Where can I find the character times listed? I looked in the first post but didnt see anything.


right on top of the map for characters


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Where can I find the character times listed? I looked in the first post but didnt see anything.


here it is...I just linked the post so it appears in blue on the first post
http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...nd-tricks-2015.3324422/page-870#post-53708646


----------



## dawn8179

Don't know if this has been answered before. Are strollers allowed in Darth Mall? It will be easier to look at stuff if I'm not chasing my son the whole time.


----------



## RebelScumRunner

What am I looking forward to for Weekend V?

Everything.

I cannot wait to ride Star Tours with my daughter, followed by helping her build her own lightsaber. 

I cannot wait to make the Vader Dash, wife in tow, and daughter on my shoulders.  I've been practicing.  Seriously, we went hiking last week.  50 feet into the hike my daughter said, "Can you carry me?"  I said she needed to practice for Disney.  She only recently started doing this now that she turned 5.  I tell her that when she was a baby, she walked everywhere (true).  Eventually, about 3/4 thru the hike I scooped her up.  She actually was fine and had only asked me that once, but I said that I NEEDED to practice for Disney.  So, with her little 40+ pound frame on my shoulders I finished the last 1.5 miles.  I've also reinstated my daily push ups and core work.  

I definitely can't wait for her to meet Ahsoka along with anyone else we are fortunate to see. 

______________________________________________________________________________________________

As for the news that Han had a wife previous to Leia?

I'm intrigued.  I haven't picked up a comic in quite awhile, but I would like to give this new Star Wars series a shot.  Han shot first.  He is a smuggler.  He is a scoundrel.  He always gave me the impression he was a flirt...not quite the Lando swagger...but a flirt.  These events are between A New Hope and Empire.  At that point he was only toying with Leia and wooing her which eventually lead to something else.  Given the ONE panel reaction of Han seeing his wife, I read into that he may have thought he dropped this woman way back with Jabba's shipment.  Well, Jabba didn't forget, and I guess whatever past he was running from with Mrs Solo, is also catching up to him.


----------



## jennab113

Update on the washed SciFi lightsaber - the blue light works but the red doesn't so apparently I just washed the Sith out of it.


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> your SWW training will include:
> *Short bouts of fast walking (running at Disney is a no-no) with long periods of standing in one place: to achieve the best results do this in 90 degree weather, 100% humidity and full sun exposure. If you have friends that don't mind not wearing deodorant for a couple of days and some small children having full blown tantrums around you you can achieve the best results
> *Sitting down in one place for 2 hours while experiencing everything from heat, to sun to rain. Endurance is key.
> *While standing, blast techno music at the highest volume and stay there for 2 hours. Please remember that every once in a while you will be asked to do the YMCA, the Macarena and the blaster dance. You must be able to hold this position for the entire time without the possibility of using the bathroom.
> *last but not least. Self Control. You must maintain your composure while waiting to meet your favorite character. No cursing or swearing when the family in front of you wants a group picture, individual picture, the twins picture, one of only the character, one doing a serious pose, one doing a funny pose...and then said character has to go on break...to achieve this it is recommended to bite your tongue until it bleeds.
> I have way to much free time



@yulilin3

I love your training routine for SWW!!  It was just the laugh I needed after returning to work today.  You know, I tried to bit my tongue this weekend, but I wasn't always successful.  There were a few times when I politely asked other guests if they were getting in line for, "fill in the blank."  When they said yes, I would say, i was so excited when I got in line that I didn't realize the line started back there.

I am sorry for not replying sooner.  My job is a lot like this board, leave for a five day weekend, and you fall way behind.  LOL

I couldn't agree more about not taking out our frustrations on the CM's.  My nominees for the CM hall of fame are in the following pictures.

I would be remiss if I didn't include my nominee for Non-CM hall of fame. Yup, you guessed it.


----------



## RebelScumRunner

jennab113 said:


> the blue light works but the red doesn't so apparently I just washed the Sith out of it.


 
Heh.

Clever.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Update on the washed SciFi lightsaber - the blue light works but the red doesn't so apparently I just washed the Sith out of it.


----------



## RebelScumRunner

yulilin3 said:


> Darth Vader and Han in carbonite, sold everyone you can buy popcorn


 
They have VADER BUCKETS!!!!!  I thought I saw that was last year.  YAAAAAASS!


----------



## yulilin3

dawn8179 said:


> Don't know if this has been answered before. Are strollers allowed in Darth Mall? It will be easier to look at stuff if I'm not chasing my son the whole time.


To be honest I haven't noticed strollers inside. I can find out Saturday


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> right on top of the map for characters



Thank you!!


----------



## delmar411

dawn8179 said:


> Don't know if this has been answered before. Are strollers allowed in Darth Mall? It will be easier to look at stuff if I'm not chasing my son the whole time.



No they are not. They will have you park your stroller before you get in line


----------



## lovethattink

dawn8179 said:


> Don't know if this has been answered before. Are strollers allowed in Darth Mall? It will be easier to look at stuff if I'm not chasing my son the whole time.



As they said above, no. DS has a convaid cruiser wheel chair and it's nearly impossible to push that thing around in there. It gets so congested.


----------



## dawn8179

delmar411 said:


> No they are not. They will have you park your stroller before you get in line


I figured they weren't. I guess I'll have to find his backpack that came with a "leash". We leave Friday and will be at SWW on Saturday.


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> it's not a fp for the Mall, it's for Visit to the Maul, a show at Theater of the Stars starring Ray Park. It's very popular


Thanks for clearing that up, while I was out on my 3 mile training-for-the-Vader-power-walk this evening!


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> look at the character schedule on page one for Shaak Tii (Under the Jedi Council group)
> As fasr as the *droids they only come out for about 20 minutes in the evening. Get in line (line for Luke and Leia) no later than 7pm and then they come out around 7:40pm.* If you are getting close to the front and it's not time yet let some families pass you.



So, am I understanding correctly that the only way to get a M&G with the droids is to miss the Obi-Wan show?  or is that only the droids together with Luke and Leia?  We don't really care to see Luke and Leia - but the 2 droids are high on the list.


----------



## ErikdaRed

Timing question for those who have done the Deluxe FTF package.  Would it be possible to do a 9:45 galactic breakfast and still make the parade viewing?


----------



## kpd6901

cinder-ellah said:


> My suggestion on the *PP queue*, head there first thing in the morning or try last thing at night. We 1st rode w FP+, 1st night of trip.  Last night my GD reminded me that we just had to do the standby / walk through. Time for standby was posted at 55 min, at 6:30pm.   Slowest line ever ..... 1 1/2 hours later we were finally done.  Cute walk through, but not for 1 1/2 hours wait.  Sending Pixie Dust your way for a much shorter standby line.......



PP = Peter Pan (??)  I assume there are artistic differences between the standard line and the FP line then?  We have a FP for Peter Pan - what is the difference between the two lines, then?


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> well this is kinda shocking...if anyone has been reading the SW comic books and haven't read issue 6...spoiler alert
> http://io9.com/the-new-in-canon-star-wars-comic-just-did-something-co-1708709628



And this has been my fear with Disney taking over.  Unless it's a delusional stalker that gets resolved quickly, then it does surely change the dynamic of a central character.  Keep established canon and feel free to maneuver within it - but keep character bios, psyche, traits, and backgrounds consistent with what was already presented.  Feel free to go bananas with stuff from post-RotJ, and explore untapped characters and timeframes - but you just can't change character relationship dynamics.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> So, am I understanding correctly that the only way to get a M&G with the droids is to miss the Obi-Wan show?  or is that only the droids together with Luke and Leia?  We don't really care to see Luke and Leia - but the 2 droids are high on the list.


I have not seen the droids out at any other times. Only those 20 to 25 minutes.


ErikdaRed said:


> Timing question for those who have done the Deluxe FTF package.  Would it be possible to do a 9:45 galactic breakfast and still make the parade viewing?


The galactic breakfast takes around an hour, so technically you would have time to get to the area. The only thing I can recommend is trying check in earlier


----------



## cinder-ellah

kpd6901 said:


> PP = Peter Pan (??)  I assume there are artistic differences between the standard line and the FP line then?  We have a FP for Peter Pan - what is the difference between the two lines, then?


See if this helps explain the "Standby Line / Interactive Queue": http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...pan-in-the-attractions-new-interactive-queue/

Scroll down on that page for a video.
You'll miss this with the FP+
The FP+ takes you directly onto the ride.


----------



## yulilin3

Adding to the droid situation. Remember that they are not Disney CM , they are part of lucasfilm, That's why they are not even on the MDE schedule. They could come out or not. That's why making a plan and prioritizing is important.


----------



## soniam

jtowntoflorida said:


> Sorry I didn't respond sooner...I've been running around like a crazy person at work all day and just did a final phone call from home.  Hopefully my half day tomorrow won't be so bad, though someone scheduled a call with me for an hour after I'm set to leave.  Grrrrr...



Why can't people look at calendars? I mean what's the point of putting info in there if no one is going to bother looking. This happens to DH all the time. What's even worse is that it's with people in PST and we are in CST. So, no one blinks twice about scheduling a meeting during our dinner Have a great vacation.


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> I have not seen the *droids* out at any other times. Only those 20 to 25 minutes.
> 
> The galactic breakfast takes around an hour, so technically you would have time to get to the area. The only thing I can recommend is trying check in earlier



I'm sorry, I also meant to ask if this is the only time frame for the two droids together, or can they be found separately at other times?  I thought that I saw other reports earlier of, say, C-3PO with Luke and/or R2-D2 with Leia, or vice versa.  Am I wrong on that?  Thanks!


----------



## soniam

kpd6901 said:


> I'm sorry, I also meant to ask if this is the only time frame for the two droids together, or can they be found separately at other times?  I thought that I saw other reports earlier of, say, C-3PO with Luke and/or R2-D2 with Leia, or vice versa.  Am I wrong on that?  Thanks!



I think that's the only time they are coming out period, except for the parade maybe.


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> look at the character schedule on page one for Shaak Tii (Under the Jedi Council group)
> As fasr as the droids they only come out for about 20 minutes in the evening. Get in line (line for Luke and Leia) no later than 7pm and then they come out around 7:40pm. If you are getting close to the front and it's not time yet let some families pass you.


What if you let families in front of you and they cut off the line?


----------



## kpd6901

soniam said:


> I think that's the only time they are coming out period, except for the parade maybe.



Well, that's a real bummer.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Adding to the droid situation. Remember that they are not Disney CM , they are part of lucasfilm, That's why they are not even on the MDE schedule. They could come out or not. That's why making a plan and prioritizing is important.



After Celebration and Abrams talking up how good the droid guys for Force Awakens were, why can't they just hire them to build a reliable R2D2? Or is it not a matter of reliability but something else?

I guess C3PO is just the heat. Maybe they should put him in an air conditioned building for his M&G. What a concept


----------



## Teamanderson

How soon do you have to cancel and reservation to keep from being charged. Is it 24 hours or midnight? I want to cancel one for tomorrow.


----------



## soniam

kpd6901 said:


> Well, that's a real bummer.



I hope they fix it, if not this year then next. DS would probably be heart-broken if he couldn't meet R2D2. I know I wouldn't be a happy camper either.


----------



## yulilin3

R2D2 can be seen during the parade. Both droids take part in the PMC family edition and the fireworks pre show.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> How soon do you have to cancel and reservation to keep from being charged. Is it 24 hours or midnight? I want to cancel one for tomorrow.


1 day. I would assume 24 hours before your reservation


----------



## Candleshoe

Ok, night before we leave and I've blanked on where the M&G for Luke+Leia+Droids is.  I've memeorized 7PM, just not the location.


----------



## Candleshoe

Teamanderson said:


> How soon do you have to cancel and reservation to keep from being charged. Is it 24 hours or midnight? I want to cancel one for tomorrow.


I believe it is midnight the day before.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> What if you let families in front of you and they cut off the line?


Start letting people in front only when you are about 5 groups from the front. So when they come out you are sure to meet them


----------



## yulilin3

Candleshoe said:


> Ok, night before we leave and I've blanked on where the M&G for Luke+Leia+Droids is.  I've memeorized 7PM, just not the location.


Between exit to gmr and abc commissary


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> After Celebration and Abrams talking up how good the droid guys for Force Awakens were, why can't they just hire them to build a reliable R2D2? Or is it not a matter of reliability but something else?
> 
> I guess C3PO is just the heat. Maybe they should put him in an air conditioned building for his M&G. What a concept


They used to meet inside Darth's Mall when it was the big tent behind RnRC. Their meets were more scheduled


----------



## soniam

@yulilin3 
Every time someone says they saw you in the park or you discuss waiting at ABC Commissary, I get this image in my head of a hooded figure, like Fulcrum but with a black cloak I think it's your avatar. I have seen pictures of you, and you were never in a cloak


----------



## Cluelyss

sophy1996 said:


> We're home.  Had a great time.  I had my Jawa bag by Gorgeous Girls (thanks to someone posting on this thread) and the Jawas at RH and Galactic Breakfast loved it.  They wanted to trade for it, but they settled for the R2 statues and other stuff I brought.  With our friends on Sunday, got just about everything done that we wanted to.  The premium FtF package worked out well for us.  Chatted with @yulilin3 and her daughter on Saturday night at the fireworks (actually saw them in X-Wing Collectibles earlier; DH (who doesn't even read this thread but has been forced to view some pictures) spotted them because of Stephanie's awesome Sabine outfit and said, "Isn't that who you are looking for?").  Loved, loved, loved the fireworks show.  Was glad to have booked at YC because we walked back and forth Saturday, Sunday, and then Monday for breakfast.  Sunday and Monday morning, getting to the park on time was precisely within our control, and going back Saturday and Sunday nights, the line was just too long for the boats.  Also, the boats stopped running sometimes because of the weather (lightning).
> 
> I picked up a DV/BF signature card from the breakfast and would be happy to mail it if someone wants it.  Also the Weekend III celebrity pictures from the FtF package, if anyone wants them.


We booked at YC for that exact reason - to control our own travel time to HS. We probably passed on the path over the weekend


----------



## Teamanderson

Another question.. I'm full of them lol... I've always wondered but never asked, is a fast pass good just once or can you use it for that whole one hour window and just keep getting back on?


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> @yulilin3
> Every time someone says they saw you in the park or you discuss waiting at ABC Commissary, I get this image in my head of a hooded figure, like Fulcrum but with a black cloak I think it's your avatar. I have seen pictures of you, and you were never in a cloak


Maybe it's time for me to buy a cloak


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Another question.. I'm full of them lol... I've always wondered but never asked, is a fast pass good just once or can you use it for that whole one hour window and just keep getting back on?


Just once


----------



## Teamanderson

Made it to TN. 11 more hours to go til we get to Disney!


----------



## RebelScumRunner

This is pretty random, and I doubt that I'll shell out the $$$ for it, but just in case....

Is there any spot in HS that sells Stormtrooper helmets?  Preferably 'cheaper' versions on one...meaning, not the real deal.

I plan on wearing a shirt that reads, "I had friends on that Death Star" depicting a trooper hiding his face as he looks on an exploding Death Star.  I thought it would be funny to get photos of myself wearing it at various spots around the park.  I'd even settle for a single photo in the store


----------



## kpd6901

RebelScumRunner said:


> This is pretty random, and I doubt that I'll shell out the $$$ for it, but just in case....
> 
> Is there any spot in HS that sells Stormtrooper helmets?  Preferably 'cheaper' versions on one...meaning, not the real deal.
> 
> I plan on wearing a shirt that reads, *"I had friends on that Death Star"* depicting a trooper hiding his face as he looks on an exploding Death Star.  I thought it would be funny to get photos of myself wearing it at various spots around the park.  I'd even settle for a single photo in the store



I will be wearing that shirt on my SWW day ... and I am currently sitting here, wearing that shirt right now.


----------



## drlaurafsu

I just claimed my photopass photos for DS being in the parade Friday of Memorial Day weekend...I was surprised to see that they had tons of photos of the whole parade! Even the 501st...so I have a few pictures of Sunrise Student and Mr Sunrise as the flag bearers. Yulilin...can you let her know? I am working on downloading them tonight so I can email them over the weekend.


----------



## Billabongi

kpd6901 said:


> I will be wearing that shirt on my SWW day ... and I am currently sitting here, wearing that shirt right now.


I met Mark Hamill wearing that shirt. He saw it and replied something along the lines of "I did have something to do with that, I'm really sorry about that" that became my favorite shirt that day!


----------



## mmafan

http://www.starwarsunderworld.com/2015/06/report-photos-from-force-awakens.html?m=1


----------



## jtowntoflorida

soniam said:


> Why can't people look at calendars? I mean what's the point of putting info in there if no one is going to bother looking. This happens to DH all the time. What's even worse is that it's with people in PST and we are in CST. So, no one blinks twice about scheduling a meeting during our dinner Have a great vacation.



My call tonight was with 5 people in California (I'm in Minneapolis) and they kept moving it back from a semi-reasonable time to an unreasonable time.  It ended up being scheduled for 5:30 CT and I have to pick my son up from daycare at 6:00 at the latest.  So instead I left work at 4:30, picked him up, and then we raced home so I could jump on the call.  I work for a German multinational company, and the Germans are actually much more respectful and never expect early calls, though I do surprise them by being willing to do an occasional call before 6:30 in the morning.  The Californians, though...they never respect the fact that we want to be home by dinner time.  I finally started declining any meeting invites that start after 5:00, but I absolutely needed to touch base with them today, so I made do.

I do think karma is on our side, though...I just checked in for our flight, and my husband and kids all got PreCheck.  I have Global Entry so I always get it and  then get to take the kids through with me, but then we still end up waiting for my husband.  Not tomorrow!  We'll all be in the airport FP+ line together!


----------



## pookadoo77

sophy1996 said:


> I picked up a DV/BF signature card from the breakfast and would be happy to mail it if someone wants it.  Also the Weekend III celebrity pictures from the FtF package, if anyone wants them.



Hi, I would love the DV / BF cards and celebrity pictures if you would please mail them!! Thanks!!


----------



## Delilah1310

I apologize if I missed moving anyone's recap here into the Trip Report thread - 
http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-star-wars-weekends-2015-trip-reports-and-recaps.3415848/

I did my best going back through page by page to find what appear to be trip report-type posts, but I'm sure I didn't catch them all.
I was going to add photos too, but have just run out of time. sorry about that.

I have a half day of work tomorrow, then last minute errands, and then we leave on FRIDAY!
DS7 is going to have so much fun and its all because of your great advice - so THANK YOU all in advance!!

Can't wait to report back next week!
Safe travels to all my fellow Weekend IV visitors - see you soon!


----------



## xApril

So what time are we thinking for the droids? I saw someone say 6:45 and then another with the 7:15.


----------



## sophy1996

@Cluelyss, quite likely!   
@pookadoo77, sent you a message.  Happy to mail.


----------



## momofallsons

RapunzelsBFF said:


> If you're looking for exact times, weekend two I was the second group of the morning, my phone says I was in line at 7:57, and my photos with Chewie and Logray were taken at 8:04 and 8:05. Weekend three I was late due to issues activating my annual pass. I arrived in line at 8:12 and I met Chewie and Wicket at 8:48. I think literally every minute counts in this situation. If you get in line around 8:15 about an hour wait sounds accurate.... However throughout the day I did notice the line is longer and longer. It might be best just to get in line as soon as possible
> 
> I hope I helped!



This is extremely helpful!!!!  Thank you!!!    (I can be flexible and go with the flow when things change, but I am still a planner & like to try to estimate everything out time-wise so I can be prepared.  I may or may not have several spreadsheet layouts for different scenarios...  )


----------



## soniam

@jtowntoflorida

The CA employees for DH's company are fairly inconsiderate. They won't schedule anything before noon PST, but they don't mind cutting into your personal time. I think the tide is turning your way though


----------



## missthatgator

ErikdaRed said:


> Timing question for those who have done the Deluxe FTF package.  Would it be possible to do a 9:45 galactic breakfast and still make the parade viewing?



As far as the Delux parade viewing goes, we were running really late last Sun and arrived to check in less than 10 min before the parade started (would have been 15min but first CM we talked to sent us to the end of the parade route and we had to sprint back lol), the area was not crowded at all and we still had a great view.

Galactic breakfast was also served very fast so you can probably do it, I would agree with Yulilin though and try to check in early for breakfast if you can. It's a lot of money to pay to rush through the meal.


----------



## yulilin3

RebelScumRunner said:


> This is pretty random, and I doubt that I'll shell out the $$$ for it, but just in case....
> 
> Is there any spot in HS that sells Stormtrooper helmets?  Preferably 'cheaper' versions on one...meaning, not the real deal.
> 
> I plan on wearing a shirt that reads, "I had friends on that Death Star" depicting a trooper hiding his face as he looks on an exploding Death Star.  I thought it would be funny to get photos of myself wearing it at various spots around the park.  I'd even settle for a single photo in the store


They don't sell stormtrooper helmets. The only thing thru have is a stormtrooper piggy bank


----------



## yulilin3

drlaurafsu said:


> I just claimed my photopass photos for DS being in the parade Friday of Memorial Day weekend...I was surprised to see that they had tons of photos of the whole parade! Even the 501st...so I have a few pictures of Sunrise Student and Mr Sunrise as the flag bearers. Yulilin...can you let her know? I am working on downloading them tonight so I can email them over the weekend.


Thanks, I'll let her know. She's been very busy since she got back work



xApril said:


> So what time are we thinking for the droids? I saw someone say 6:45 and then another with the 7:15.


I think Sunday was an anomaly, being that mk closed early the park was extra crowded. The only thing I can say is not to get in line too early. CM have been ok with people letting families thru but that can change. I would say be in the area around 7pm and see how packed the line is. What day are you coming? If I'm there I can help you figure it out


----------



## yulilin3

I just got my $30 refunded from the no show charge at Rebel Hangar day one of weekend 1...guess what I'm going to do with it...spend it on Rebel Hangar this Saturday


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> http://www.starwarsunderworld.com/2015/06/report-photos-from-force-awakens.html?m=1


the link doesn't work or it was taken down


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> I apologize if I missed moving anyone's recap here into the Trip Report thread -
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-star-wars-weekends-2015-trip-reports-and-recaps.3415848/
> 
> I did my best going back through page by page to find what appear to be trip report-type posts, but I'm sure I didn't catch them all.
> I was going to add photos too, but have just run out of time. sorry about that.
> 
> I have a half day of work tomorrow, then last minute errands, and then we leave on FRIDAY!
> DS7 is going to have so much fun and its all because of your great advice - so THANK YOU all in advance!!
> 
> Can't wait to report back next week!
> Safe travels to all my fellow Weekend IV visitors - see you soon!


great job on the reports thread. It'll help a lot of people. Always good to hear experiences, both good and not so good. I'll go ahead an post the links to all my fb albums and videos after weekend V and if you want you can copy paste them to the first post.
If you have a "just back from SWW report" post it there, the link is in my signature. It'll be a good way to get thru the no more sww blues


----------



## yulilin3

Look at the new balloons being sold in Disneyland...can they be getting ready to announce ?




photo credit to @daps_magic


----------



## drlaurafsu

Those are awesome! Might have to buy a balloon when I go for SW half marathon in Jan if the still have them.


----------



## yulilin3

drlaurafsu said:


> Those are awesome! Might have to buy a balloon when I go for SW half marathon in Jan if the still have them.


speaking of the half marathon, I've seen a lot of people wearing their medals at SWW, getting pics with the characters. Remember to bring them next year


----------



## slaveone

Ok waiting till 9 to go get the suitcases I accidentally put in storage. Lol. Should be out of here by 11ish.


----------



## Arich01

T-minus 22 hours till we hit the road!!!  (Yay, counting down hours not days! )


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

We leave tomorrow so I better get to actually packing all the piles of stuff I have been putting aside for my trip.


----------



## Beezle2

yulilin3 said:


> And our little thread has gone silent. Any weekend V people around? What are you most excited about?


.                
We are super excited and only have 6 more days to wait before we can leave here and head to Fl! Occupying my thoughts are: I hope my RH red will be doable at 4 and still get to Oz with out ruining either experience. Dang that HV dinner is super expensive! At MK should I keep the BOG 8:05 now that the park is opening at 8. I'm hoping they will let us in at 7:30 ish so we can get in line for A/E


----------



## delmar411

My anxiety is getting the better of me today. Tomorrow is the first day we are doing characters and I have to balance that with the kids temperments. Plus I am concerned about the rain and the heat and the crowds. It is so much easier when I just have to worry about DH and myself. 

I need to relax and figure out our character plan of attack.


----------



## Cluelyss

Beezle2 said:


> .
> We are super excited and only have 6 more days to wait before we can leave here and head to Fl! Occupying my thoughts are: I hope my RH red will be doable at 4 and still get to Oz with out ruining either experience. Dang that HV dinner is super expensive! At MK should I keep the BOG 8:05 now that the park is opening at 8. I'm hoping they will let us in at 7:30 ish so we can get in line for A/E


They won't. We had an 8:00 BOG ADR last week for a day that the park originally opened at 9 but got changed to 8. We arrived at 7:30 and checked in, but they still held us outside with the rest of the rope droppers. Once the welcome show started they let those of us with dining reservations in first, but we were only steps ahead of the rest of the crowd. 

ETA: They were also holding the rope to PFH when we entered those few minutes early, so we couldn't even walk that way to get to BOG.


----------



## Cluelyss

Someone had asked about getting to the SWW fireworks after the first showing of F! and I just wanted to share my experience. Last Friday we went to the first show. We were very close to the front so it took us quite a while to get out. We were also traveling with 2 small children and had to stop to retrieve our stroller on the way out. Even with all that, we made it out onto Hollywood Blvd just as the preshow was ending. So I would definitely say that if you sit near the back at F! and hustle, you could do both - and probably catch the preshow, too (though you may be too far back from the stage to see much). Hope that helps!


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks, I'll let her know. She's been very busy since she got back work
> 
> 
> I think Sunday was an anomaly, being that mk closed early the park was extra crowded. The only thing I can say is not to get in line too early. CM have been ok with people letting families thru but that can change. I would say be in the area around 7pm and see how packed the line is. What day are you coming? If I'm there I can help you figure it out


I will be there on Sunday and would love the advice. I think this opportunity would be the one we want the most for a photo.


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> I just got my $30 refunded from the no show charge at Rebel Hangar day one of weekend 1...guess what I'm going to do with it...spend it on Rebel Hangar this Saturday



yay, finally! Anyone still having issues with a no show charge even though they went, so I will know to keep an eye out...? TY! Now to try to see what credit card I used for that ressie, lol....


----------



## Teamanderson

30 minutes away! Shew..always a long drive but so worth it. When does Chewie come out with Ewoks? Just first thing?


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> My anxiety is getting the better of me today. Tomorrow is the first day we are doing characters and I have to balance that with the kids temperments. Plus I am concerned about the rain and the heat and the crowds. It is so much easier when I just have to worry about DH and myself.
> 
> I need to relax and figure out our character plan of attack.


which characters are priority? 


pmaurer74 said:


> I will be there on Sunday and would love the advice. I think this opportunity would be the one we want the most for a photo.


We will be hanging out next to their meet around 6:30pm and will help you time it out if you want


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Look at the new balloons being sold in Disneyland...can they be getting ready to announce ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit to @daps_magic



are these real?!?!  I haven't wanted a balloon so much as the Baymax balloon before...

Thats no balloon, thats a space station!


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> 30 minutes away! Shew..always a long drive but so worth it. When does Chewie come out with Ewoks? Just first thing?


they come out together at 8am. then they go in for parade around 10:30 and then Chewie comes out by himself from noon until 1pm. Then the ewok comes back out and stays for the rest of the afternoon and evening


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> they come out together at 8am. then they go in for parade around 10:30 and then Chewie comes out by himself from noon until 1pm. Then the ewok comes back out and stays for the rest of the afternoon and evening


Great! We won't be able to do the Chewie run because of our galactic at 8:05 and I was worried that was the only time Ewoks were with him. If I have to wait in line for over an hour in the afternoon that's ok, as long as I get an Ewok in the deal!


----------



## Delilah1310

Non-SWW question for the locals - when I see that there is a 60% chance of scattered thundershowers almost every day of my trip, are they talking about the kind of "pop-up" shower event that comes in quickly and leaves just as quickly?
Or is this the chance of sustained rain for hours?

Not that I can do anything about it, but just curious since I don't normally watch the local weather for Lake Buena Vista.
I'm wondering if this is the "normal" event or the hangover from the downpours we have had in Texas.

thanks!


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

Teamanderson said:


> Great! We won't be able to do the Chewie run because of our galactic at 8:05 and I was worried that was the only time Ewoks were with him. If I have to wait in line for over an hour in the afternoon that's ok, as long as I get an Ewok in the deal!




If you're really trying to see an Ewok here are some things I have noticed (no exaggeration I literally stalked the Chewie/Ewok meet for two days). 

On two different occasions whichever Ewok was meeting with Chewie in the morning left to get ready for the parade between 9:45 and 9:50, and returned around 1 pm. Those same days the CM working the line let everyone know that Ewoks were done for the day at 6:30. Chewie still continued to meet without him for at least an hour.


----------



## Teamanderson

RapunzelsBFF said:


> If you're really trying to see an Ewok here are some things I have noticed (no exaggeration I literally stalked the Chewie/Ewok meet for two days).
> 
> On two different occasions whichever Ewok was meeting with Chewie in the morning left to get ready for the parade between 9:45 and 9:50, and returned around 1 pm. Those same days the CM working the line let everyone know that Ewoks were done for the day at 6:30. Chewie still continued to meet without him for at least an hour.


Very helpful! Thanks!!


----------



## Delphinus317

Getting SUPER excited for Weekend V!!!  5 more days til we leave!!


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks, I'll let her know. She's been very busy since she got back work
> 
> 
> I think Sunday was an anomaly, being that mk closed early the park was extra crowded. The only thing I can say is not to get in line too early. CM have been ok with people letting families thru but that can change. I would say be in the area around 7pm and see how packed the line is. What day are you coming? If I'm there I can help you figure it out



I'm going to try and meet them this Friday.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Aaaand I'm back. Sorry that I've been away but work is redonkulous lately. I'm super excited for weekends 4 & 5 but have to say I'm almost as excited for them to be over because then I can start my first ever trip report!!! Anyhoo I want to give a special shoutout and thank you to @JayLeeJay for the gift of the AMAZING week 5 FP's I was able to coordinate with her, @jtowntoflorida for the additional Oz FP coordination for my newb/first time friends, and especially to @yulilin3 for letting me help with her adventures and for this thread which made me come out of my shell and actually meet the people I talk to on here.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> I'm going to try and meet them this Friday.


shoot I'm not there tomorrow 



MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Aaaand I'm back. Sorry that I've been away but work is redonkulous lately. I'm super excited for weekends 4 & 5 but have to say I'm almost as excited for them to be over because then I can start my first ever trip report!!! Anyhoo I want to give a special shoutout and thank you to @JayLeeJay for the gift of the AMAZING week 5 FP's I was able to coordinate with her, @jtowntoflorida for the additional Oz FP coordination for my newb/first time friends, and especially to @yulilin3 for letting me help with her adventures and for this thread which made me come out of my shell and actually meet the people I talk to on here.


It's been fun talking with you, we're in the parks all the time, if you need someone to hang out with let us know


----------



## bgg319

Can someone help me out with a prepaid memorymaker purchase.  I bought it 72 hours in advance, but now, I have no idea what to do.  Is it automatically linked or is there something I need to do past the purchase?  Thanks!


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> shoot I'm not there tomorrow
> 
> 
> It's been fun talking with you, we're in the parks all the time, if you need someone to hang out with let us know



If it rains, we'll try again another day so I'll let you know.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> It's been fun talking with you, we're in the parks all the time, if you need someone to hang out with let us know



Awww shucks. We are in the parks ALL the time too and probably will be even more now that our friends have upgraded to full AP's. It's gotten to the point where my boss no longer asks me what I'm doing on the weekends because its always some version of Disney. I tell you if I could find work as a Disney tour-guide it would be like a dream come true.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> Look at the new balloons being sold in Disneyland...can they be getting ready to announce ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit to @daps_magic


OMG !   Wonder if I can order a couple of them thru the DLR Merchandise Mail Order.......


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> Non-SWW question for the locals - when I see that there is a 60% chance of scattered thundershowers almost every day of my trip, are they talking about the kind of "pop-up" shower event that comes in quickly and leaves just as quickly?
> Or is this the chance of sustained rain for hours?
> 
> Not that I can do anything about it, but just curious since I don't normally watch the local weather for Lake Buena Vista.
> I'm wondering if this is the "normal" event or the hangover from the downpours we have had in Texas.
> 
> thanks!


First of all don't just look at whatever percent they are talking about.
I go to Accuweather and actually look at the hour by hour. Look at it only one day ahead, more than that and it's completely unpredictable.
When they say 60% it means that 60% of the area (central Florida) will se rain at one time or another during the day.


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> which characters are priority?



Pretty much all with set locations and times, possibly excluding Vader as I will be back Sat AM and can dash there easily first thing. We can easily catch the floating ones here and there over this weekend and next.

Plus we have FPs to the ray park show, and will have bands for ray and jeremy, and I want to attempt to sign up DS9 for ray's show while DH is doing the chewie run with the other 2. I will catch up to them after signing up.

Plus I do need to go to the mall to get vinyls relatively first thing as well. My main stressor is I have to be in about 4 places at the exact same time. LOL


----------



## basketrn

yulilin3 said:


> Visit to the Maul: only happens when Ray Park is a celebrity guest. He shows his martial arts techniques and how he used them in the character of Darth Maul. You can sign your kids to go onstage with Ray Park at the ABC Sound Studio and he shows the kids a small sequence of moves on stage. SWW 5:15pm



I am finializing my plans for V... And just noticed this...how do you sign your kids up for the onstage with Ray Park?

Thanks!


----------



## wdwalice

RapunzelsBFF said:


> If you're really trying to see an Ewok here are some things I have noticed (no exaggeration I literally stalked the Chewie/Ewok meet for two days).
> 
> On two different occasions whichever Ewok was meeting with Chewie in the morning left to get ready for the parade between 9:45 and 9:50, and returned around 1 pm. Those same days the CM working the line let everyone know that Ewoks were done for the day at 6:30. Chewie still continued to meet without him for at least an hour.



Great to know!  I'll have to try next year.  I LOVE Ewoks and really wanted a M&G picture but didn't want to stand in that long, long line and possibility only get Chewie.


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> Look at the new balloons being sold in Disneyland...can they be getting ready to announce ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit to @daps_magic




How crazy are those!?!  My DH went nuts for it and wanted one shipped to us immediately!  LOL!


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Pretty much all with set locations and times, possibly excluding Vader as I will be back Sat AM and can dash there easily first thing. We can easily catch the floating ones here and there over this weekend and next.
> 
> Plus we have FPs to the ray park show, and will have bands for ray and jeremy, and I want to attempt to sign up DS9 for ray's show while DH is doing the chewie run with the other 2. I will catch up to them after signing up.
> 
> Plus I do need to go to the mall to get vinyls relatively first thing as well. My main stressor is I have to be in about 4 places at the exact same time. LOL


maybe you should head to Kamino first, I hear they are great with creating clones 
That's a lot to do.


----------



## HCinKC

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Going back to the posters in the GM cereals - we have bought many boxes (GM is no doubt happy with us) but still can't get the Attack of the Clones poster - I think we have every other poster!  If anyone out there would like to trade for one of the other posters (GM cereal ones) we'd love to trade to get the elusive Attack of the Clones!


LOL, all we keep getting is Phantom Menace and New Hope. It is nuts!



dawn8179 said:


> Don't know if this has been answered before. Are strollers allowed in Darth Mall? It will be easier to look at stuff if I'm not chasing my son the whole time.


I saw that you got your answer. Sometimes, non-stroller spots let you in with a sleeping baby, but DM does not. Luckily DH didn't care, so he waited outside with our sleeping baby. There was a wheelchair while we were in there, and they were having a difficult time maneuvering.



Teamanderson said:


> What if you let families in front of you and they cut off the line?


Be careful with this. We were about five back waiting for Kit Fisto. I let a family in front of us because the line seemed to have picked up a bit, and he wasn't out yet. Then for about 5 minutes, all four council members were out together. The family I had let in front of us was the last one to get a picture with all four...so it would have been us. We only "needed" Fisto and got him (plus two)...but all four would have been a fun picture for ODS. I think you were asking about the droids, but I would get within two and then let a family go one at a time until whoever you want comes out.


----------



## wdwalice

bgg319 said:


> Can someone help me out with a prepaid memorymaker purchase.  I bought it 72 hours in advance, but now, I have no idea what to do.  Is it automatically linked or is there something I need to do past the purchase?  Thanks!



Hi!  When it was purchased, it should show up in your MDE account.  If not, there is a spot at the bottom of your MDE to link it.  Once you see it there, any magic bands attached to your MDE account (located in the Family & Friends section) can have their bands scanned when pictures are taken by a Disney PhotoPass Photographer.  You will also receive a card in the mail (depending on when your vacation starts) that you can take with you to be scanned as well.

Just to be sure all is working correctly (especially if you have multiple family members using MM), once you take pictures, I would recommended checking that your pictures are loading correctly by visiting the site mydisneyphotopass.com.  If you don't see them within the same day, you can call Disney PP Tech at 407-560-4300. 

Hope this helps!  Enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## cnunley424

Is there anywhere to buy the Vader popcorn buckets instead of Han Solo? 

Also, dh has decided he wants to do the Chewie run first thing Sunday while I take dd to Tsmm. What's a good strategy for getting to Chewie?


----------



## tlh119

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Going back to the posters in the GM cereals - we have bought many boxes (GM is no doubt happy with us) but still can't get the Attack of the Clones poster - I think we have every other poster!  If anyone out there would like to trade for one of the other posters (GM cereal ones) we'd love to trade to get the elusive Attack of the Clones!



I would have 3 full sets except I didn't get Return of the Jedi.  Not one!  We got 16 boxes and I said that was enough.  I would be willing to trade an Attack of the Clones for a Return of the Jedi if the offer still stands.


----------



## Felipe4

I'M SO EXCITED FOR WEEKEND V...and the entire trip in general. Stopped at the dollar store yesterday to restock on ponchos and cheap umbrellas.

This is our schedule for 6/13. I'm going to be running around like crazy. I really hope I don't die from doing ALL THE THINGS.

7:15 - Arrive at HS
7:45 - Stormtroopers opening show
8:00 - Galactic Breakfast
9:45 - Check in for FTF PP, get SotS
10:15 - TSMM FP
11:00 - Motorcade Parade (eat ALL the mickey bars and popcorn. This will probably be lunch.)
12:25 - Star Tours FP
1:00 - DTECH Surprise for BF
3:00 - Stars of the Saga
4:15 - Rebel Hangar
5:00 - Conversation with Frank Oz FP
6:10 - Characterpalooza for Jasmine? (Since I'll be Star Wars Jasmine)
7:10 - Jedi Mickey at H&V
8:30 - Dessert Party & Fireworks
10:30 - Fantasmic


----------



## pookadoo77

cnunley424 said:


> Is there anywhere to buy the Vader popcorn buckets instead of Han Solo?
> 
> Also, dh has decided he wants to do the Chewie run first thing Sunday while I take dd to Tsmm. What's a good strategy for getting to Chewie?


see 1st post for route to chewie video...


----------



## Disaholic73

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> @Disaholic73 You can add some running and weight training for stamina.  and of course, get your roller derby elbows out in preparation to clear a path.



Running I got down as I am training for a half marathon later this year. elbows?  forgot that one!


----------



## Beezle2

Cluelyss said:


> They won't. We had an 8:00 BOG ADR last week for a day that the park originally opened at 9 but got changed to 8. We arrived at 7:30 and checked in, but they still held us outside with the rest of the rope droppers. Once the welcome show started they let those of us with dining reservations in first, but we were only steps ahead of the rest of the crowd.
> 
> ETA: They were also holding the rope to PFH when we entered those few minutes early, so we couldn't even walk that way to get to BOG.



Thank you SO much for the first hand account! I have another 8:05 for a later date when the opening is still 9am so I will go ahead and cancel the other one.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Delilah1310 said:


> Non-SWW question for the locals - when I see that there is a 60% chance of scattered thundershowers almost every day of my trip, are they talking about the kind of "pop-up" shower event that comes in quickly and leaves just as quickly?
> Or is this the chance of sustained rain for hours?
> 
> Not that I can do anything about it, but just curious since I don't normally watch the local weather for Lake Buena Vista.
> I'm wondering if this is the "normal" event or the hangover from the downpours we have had in Texas.
> 
> thanks!



Normally its just a small shower though they can be downpours that last more than an hour. Just as a point form a local last weekend when we were going to MK around 1:00pm it was POURING at our house in Celebration which is only 8 miles away and the rained lasted for more than half our drive but it was completely clear over HS and MK. So if you aren't staying right across the road form the park you are attending and it is raining you can still have hope.


----------



## yulilin3

basketrn said:


> I am finializing my plans for V... And just noticed this...how do you sign your kids up for the onstage with Ray Park?
> 
> Thanks!


During Weekend V VttM will only be performed on Friday at 7pm. To sign the kids up go to the SWW info desk by ABC Sound Studio in the morning. The kids have to be at the theater 30 minutes before the show


cnunley424 said:


> Is there anywhere to buy the Vader popcorn buckets instead of Han Solo?
> 
> Also, dh has decided he wants to do the Chewie run first thing Sunday while I take dd to Tsmm. What's a good strategy for getting to Chewie?


Everywhere they sell popcorn the have both buckets


----------



## delmar411

If only you could see DH and myself sitting here creating our plan of action. Right down to my sketches of which way is best to go for rope drop. LOL!


----------



## Delphinus317

Felipe4 said:


> I'M SO EXCITED FOR WEEKEND V...and the entire trip in general. Stopped at the dollar store yesterday to restock on ponchos and cheap umbrellas.
> 
> This is our schedule for 6/13. I'm going to be running around like crazy. I really hope I don't die from doing ALL THE THINGS.
> 
> 7:15 - Arrive at HS
> 7:45 - Stormtroopers opening show
> 8:00 - Galactic Breakfast
> 9:45 - Check in for FTF PP, get SotS
> 10:15 - TSMM FP
> 11:00 - Motorcade Parade (eat ALL the mickey bars and popcorn. This will probably be lunch.)
> 12:25 - Star Tours FP
> 1:00 - DTECH Surprise for BF
> 3:00 - Stars of the Saga
> 4:15 - Rebel Hangar
> 5:00 - Conversation with Frank Oz FP
> 6:10 - Characterpalooza for Jasmine? (Since I'll be Star Wars Jasmine)
> 6:25 - Jedi Mickey at H&V
> 8:30 - Dessert Party & Fireworks
> 10:30 - Fantasmic



We'll be there the same day & will probably run in to you at some point!  Here's our plan...

7:00 - Arrive at HS *Edited*
7:45 - Stormtroopers opening show
8:00 - JTA Sign-ups (6:30 show)
8:15 - Chewie
9:15 - TSMM FP+
9:45 - Check in for FTF PP, get SotS
11:00 - Motorcade Parade
11:40-12:40 - Star Tours FP+
12:45 - Sci-Fi Lunch
3:00 - Stars of the Saga
5:00 - Conversation with Frank Oz FP+
6:30 - JTA
7:20 - Jedi Mickey at H&V
8:30 - Dessert Party & Fireworks
10:30 - Fantasmic[/QUOTE]

I'll be the redhead dressed in white wearing side buns in my hair running around with DS9 as Darth Vader.  Haha.  I cannot wait!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Beezle2 said:


> Thank you SO much for the first hand account! I have another 8:05 for a later date when the opening is still 9am so I will go ahead and cancel the other one.


Also, we were done with breakfast in about 30 minutes, so if you do an early ADR on a 9 o'clock open day, you will be able to get to the front of the PFH line (or whatever attraction) and be ready to go right at park open. People have used this strategy for SDMT and have been able to get 2 rides in before the line gets out of control.


----------



## pookadoo77

@yulilin3 , watching chewie run like training for a test, lol... Our game plan is to split to do VttM signups and chewie line... Do you go past the chewie line to sign up for VttM or veer off before. Cant tell from the video, thanks!!


----------



## Meghan Wise

I booked the feel the force premium package but now I am considering the deluxe premium?  Is it different viewing for the motorcade and the fireworks?  Do you have priority location?


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> I'M SO EXCITED FOR WEEKEND V...and the entire trip in general. Stopped at the dollar store yesterday to restock on ponchos and cheap umbrellas.
> 
> This is our schedule for 6/13. I'm going to be running around like crazy. I really hope I don't die from doing ALL THE THINGS.
> 
> 7:15 - Arrive at HS
> 7:45 - Stormtroopers opening show
> 8:00 - Galactic Breakfast
> 9:45 - Check in for FTF PP, get SotS
> 10:15 - TSMM FP
> 11:00 - Motorcade Parade (eat ALL the mickey bars and popcorn. This will probably be lunch.)
> 12:25 - Star Tours FP
> 1:00 - DTECH Surprise for BF
> 3:00 - Stars of the Saga
> 4:15 - Rebel Hangar
> 5:00 - Conversation with Frank Oz FP
> 6:10 - Characterpalooza for Jasmine? (Since I'll be Star Wars Jasmine)
> 6:25 - Jedi Mickey at H&V
> 8:30 - Dessert Party & Fireworks
> 10:30 - Fantasmic


if you're bringing a backpack you can stash a box or two of popcorn. Looks good. You'll have a great time


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> @yulilin3 , watching chewie run like training for a test, lol... Our game plan is to split to do VttM signups and chewie line... Do you go past the chewie line to sign up for VttM or veer off before. Cant tell from the video, thanks!!


as you're walking down Hollywood Blvd the person signing up for VttM takes a left at the Jumbotron (old AIE theater) the person going to Chewie's walks on and on to Commissary Lane


----------



## pookadoo77

Delphinus317 said:


> We'll be there the same day & will probably run in to you at some point!  Here's our plan...
> 
> 4:30/5:00am - Arrive at HS for Frank Oz Meet & Greet FP (DS9 request)
> !


Oz is not doing a Meet & greet 



Meghan Wise said:


> I booked the feel the force premium package but now I am considering the deluxe premium?  Is it different viewing for the motorcade and the fireworks?  Do you have priority location?



see 1st post in thread for viewing area pics...


----------



## yulilin3

Meghan Wise said:


> I booked the feel the force premium package but now I am considering the deluxe premium?  Is it different viewing for the motorcade and the fireworks?  Do you have priority location?



It's a different view for the parade,you are all the way in the front of the park,  same for fireworks just to the right of the stage while PP is to the left. At this point it will be very difficult to upgrade. The DPP has been sold out for months now.


----------



## Delphinus317

pookadoo77 said:


> Oz is not doing a Meet & greet



 Well, thanks for letting me know!!  I don't know how I convinced myself that he was.  Bright side... Won't have to wake up so early now.


----------



## cvjpirate

Guess it is time to post my plan for my one day at SWW week V June 14th (can't wait)

Goal......HAVE FUN NOTHING ELSE MATTERS

1. Check in to CSR by 6am
2. Drive to park and be at gate by 7am so we can see the preshow
3. Going to try to knock out all (or most of rides 1st thing as meets aren't anything we want to do. RNRC, TOT, GMR then Star Tours with FP for TOT at 830 and ST at 930.
4. Check in for FTF DPP by 10 am, knowing this may mean skipping a ride and doing it later in the day. 
5. Watch the Celebrity Motorcade, not forgetting to get my 1st Mickey Bar of the trip! 
6. After Motorcade and show, hit up TSMM FP 11:50. 
7. Darth Mall for shopping (break) and glow cubes
8. Enjoy walking around looking at roaming Star Wars Characters. Pick up walking shack food. 
9. One Mans Dream, Disney Animation, Animation Academy (in case of rain)
10. Check in for SOTS
11. More snack food 
12. Check in for Frank Oz
13. Grab something from a QS 
14. Take break and enjoy everything
15. Check in for desert party
16. Enjoy the show
17. If tired go to the hotel, if not see the last showing of Fantasmic
18. Sleep!!!!!!!


----------



## Disaholic73

xApril said:


> I'm going to try and meet them this Friday.



if you could please post your experience and success or lack thereof afterwards, I know I would greatly appreciate it.  I will be trying to do the same next Friday and Weekend V.


----------



## Meghan Wise

DO you think one view is better than another?  Just curious.


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> as you're walking down Hollywood Blvd the person signing up for VttM takes a left at the Jumbotron (old AIE theater) the person going to Chewie's walks on and on to Commissary Lane



Ok, ( feeling dumb here) Take a severe left at "jumbotron" (I am assuming this is the stage) around 1:05 time mark on chewie run video. This left turn is before Commissary Lane I am assuming by a map.... Old AIE (autograph bldg.) will be on our right Echo Lake on our left. Sign ups will be just past that on our right? Thanks, lol....I think my brain is mush right about now.....


----------



## pookadoo77

Delphinus317 said:


> Well, thanks for letting me know!!  I don't know how I convinced myself that he was.  Bright side... Won't have to wake up so early now.



read 1st post for all important key info. It lists the celebs doing autographs for weekend V too


----------



## yulilin3

Meghan Wise said:


> DO you think one view is better than another?  Just curious.


the PP is mostly in the shade but a lot busier, cause they sold more of those packages. The DPP is in the sun with some umbrellas to help with the heat but it's not as busy. Viewing wise they are both pretty much the same


----------



## Momtomouselover

Can someone give me a review of the Rebel show? We have never seen the show so will it hold our interest? We are SW fans but only have seen the movies. Myself and a 9 year old going


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Ok, ( feeling dumb here) Take a severe left at "jumbotron" (I am assuming this is the stage) around 1:05 time mark on chewie run video. This left turn is before Commissary Lane I am assuming by a map.... Old AIE (autograph bldg.) will be on our right Echo Lake on our left. Sign ups will be just past that on our right? Thanks, lol....I think my brain is mush right about now.....


exactly.


----------



## pookadoo77

yay, eureka, lol....


----------



## yulilin3

Momtomouselover said:


> Can someone give me a review of the Rebel show? We have never seen the show so will it hold our interest? We are SW fans but only have seen the movies. Myself and a 9 year old going


I would recommend watching some of the show on YouTube just to be safe. It's a good show for fans of the Rebels tv show, the visiting voice actor talks about their roles in other projects and about Rebels. They show a couple of clips and a sneak peek of Season 2. Sabine, Ezra and Chopper appear in the show as well. If you have time I would also recommend watching the Rebels recap, either at home or at ABC Sound Studio, they are playing it every half hour and it lasts about 22 minutes.


----------



## Billabongi

yulilin3 said:


> It's a different view for the parade,you are all the way in the front of the park,  same for fireworks just to the right of the stage while PP is to the left. At this point it will be very difficult to upgrade. The DPP has been sold out for months now.



How in the world, did I miss this! I thought the packages were the same except for the guaranteed seating to all shows, walking behind the parade and access to darth mall.


----------



## Momtomouselover

yulilin3 said:


> I would recommend watching some of the show on YouTube just to be safe. It's a good show for fans of the Rebels tv show, the visiting voice actor talks about their roles in other projects and about Rebels. They show a couple of clips and a sneak peek of Season 2. Sabine, Ezra and Chopper appear in the show as well. If you have time I would also recommend watching the Rebels recap, either at home or at ABC Sound Studio, they are playing it every half hour and it lasts about 22 minutes.



Thanks! I'll take a look at it before we get there then.  I noticed there were FPs for it but not sure it's worth it for us.


----------



## yulilin3

the only thing on my list to check for this weekend is what's sold out from Darth's Mall on Sunday...
Anything else you guys want me to check?


----------



## pookadoo77

anyone have an idea of how long it will take for the 6 of us to do our Peter Mayhew autograph session so I can squeeze it in to our schedule.... Thanks! I am assuming we can get pics with him as well.....


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> the only thing on my list to check for this weekend is what's sold out from Darth's Mall on Sunday...
> Anything else you guys want me to check?



If you're there at rope drop any of the days, could you please see how the VttM signups are looking?  I'm curious on how bad the lines are and how quickly the spots fill up.  Thank you!!!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> anyone have an idea of how long it will take for the 6 of us to do our Peter Mayhew autograph session so I can squeeze it in to our schedule.... Thanks! I am assuming we can get pics with him as well.....


if you are going into the room together maybe 3 minutes, tops. He signs super fast and then it's just a picture. He does very little chatting


----------



## cvjpirate

Are people having any luck with walk ups to RH?


----------



## yulilin3

momofallsons said:


> If you're there at rope drop any of the days, could you please see how the VttM signups are looking?  I'm curious on how bad the lines are and how quickly the spots fill up.  Thank you!!!


I won't make rope drop this weekend but I will go ask how long it took to fill up


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> Are people having any luck with walk ups to RH?


a bit harder during the weekends, easier on the weekdays,  but still a lot of people getting in. You are seated in the outdoor part of the restaurant. Easier to get in after 7pm or right at 4pm


----------



## jennab113

Cool video with Dave Filoni and Ashley Eckstein about Ahsoka's growth and what she knows now: http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...no-star-wars-rebels-exclusive-video/28457211/


----------



## cinder-ellah

I just have to give a Big "Thank You" to Disney Guest Services !

1.  May 16th  HS / SWW / CM "Sammi" at Guest Services.  Absolutely the nicest.  I went there to ask about a change of venue.  I just wanted to verify the new information.  Very pleasant. We were Sprinkled with Pixie Dust, I wasn't expecting anything other than information.  I asked if they had a comment card so I could leave a comment on her services.  Her supervisor came out and we chatted a bit and I stated how helpful Sammi was and that I appreciated her attitude and thanked her / Disney for the Pixie Dust.

2. They just called me this morning about an "experience" at the MK on May 19th.  I'd written them an email a couple of days ago (absolutely not expecting anything) just wanted to express my feelings on something that we had experienced at the MK.  
They were very nice to talk to, glad I had told them and sprinkled us with Pixie Dust !

"THANK YOU" Disney Guest Services !

And I would be saying Thank you to Disney even without the Pixie Dust.


----------



## sophy1996

Billabongi said:


> How in the world, did I miss this! I thought the packages were the same except for the guaranteed seating to all shows, walking behind the parade and access to darth mall.



The DPP people view the parade from the front of the park so they can follow it. If it's any help, my husband did DPP and we did PP, and he thinks we had a better pre-parade experience. We got to see clips and trivia on the big screen and got front-row viewing in the shade, but he had to wait in the sun because the umbrellas didn't extend to the front row.  At the end of the parade they remove the ropes for the PP people to move toward the stage so it's not like the DPP people had a huge advantage there either.


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> I just have to give a Big "Thank You" to Disney Guest Services !
> 
> 1.  May 16th  HS / SWW / CM "Sammi" at Guest Services.  Absolutely the nicest.  I went there to ask about a change of venue.  I just wanted to verify the new information.  Very pleasant. We were Sprinkled with Pixie Dust, I wasn't expecting anything other than information.  I asked if they had a comment card so I could leave a comment on her services.  Her supervisor came out and we chatted a bit and I stated how helpful Sammi was and that I appreciated her attitude and thanked her / Disney for the Pixie Dust.
> 
> 2. They just called me this morning about an "experience" at the MK on May 19th.  I'd written them an email a couple of days ago (absolutely not expecting anything) just wanted to express my feelings on something that we had experienced at the MK.
> They were very nice to talk to, glad I had told them and sprinkled us with Pixie Dust !
> 
> "THANK YOU" Disney Guest Services !
> 
> And I would be saying Thank you to Disney even without the Pixie Dust.


that's why it's so important to contact them by email, being good or not so good. They will call you back if you leave a number, and even if they can't do anything about it, whatever it is you talk about will be heard and the information relayed to the proper people.


----------



## momofallsons

yulilin3 said:


> I won't make rope drop this weekend but I will go ask how long it took to fill up




Thanks yulilin!  If anyone going this weekend attempts the VttM signups, can you please post your experiences too?


----------



## Disney_Luv

dawn8179 said:


> Don't know if this has been answered before. Are strollers allowed in Darth Mall? It will be easier to look at stuff if I'm not chasing my son the whole time.


No, they aren't. There is a stroller parking area right next to the line entrance.  We saw cast members directing strollers there the past 2 weekends.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Checked my CC statement..... got my full refund from RH of $60 / group of 6.
They had charged me as a "no show" for our reservation.
We did dine there and they saw the confirmed charge for our dining.
The refund only took 4 days !


----------



## Disney_Luv

We just got back from 12 days and had an awesome time!  So thankful for all the tips on this board to help us get everything done!  For those asking about the droids, we were in line a little after 4pm this past Friday because a cast member told us C3PO would be out at 4:45.  Instead, he came out at 4:15 with Luke and stayed maybe 20-25 minutes.  So we missed him since the line moves so slowly.  My son and I cycled through the line for about an hour hoping to at least get R2, but he never came out either.  A nice cast member finally told us C3PO wouldn't be back out until later in the evening.  We came back around 7:15 to get back in line.  At 7:45, Leia was still out and Luke came with R2 and C3PO, so my son was able to get a pic with all 4!  It was awesome!  We were about 7 families from the front when they all came out.  I've seen some people mention that the cast members were okay with families letting other families pass, but we didn't experience that in this line.  It seemed that the cast members were watching it closely and not allowing it if they noticed, at least on Weekend 2 and this past Friday.  Cast members in other lines seemed to be great about it both weekends we were there.


----------



## CindySwims

cvjpirate said:


> Are people having any luck with walk ups to RH?


They were taking walk ups to eat inside on Tuesday evening. I had a 5:40 reservations and asked if we could go early at 4:45. They said no problem and got us right in and the people at the tables next to us were walk ups. I would say go early during the week if you plan to try it.


----------



## yulilin3

Disney_Luv said:


> We just got back from 12 days and had an awesome time!  So thankful for all the tips on this board to help us get everything done!  For those asking about the droids, we were in line a little after 4pm this past Friday because a cast member told us C3PO would be out at 4:45.  Instead, he came out at 4:15 with Luke and stayed maybe 20-25 minutes.  So we missed him since the line moves so slowly.  My son and I cycled through the line for about an hour hoping to at least get R2, but he never came out either.  A nice cast member finally told us C3PO wouldn't be back out until later in the evening.  We came back around 7:15 to get back in line.  At 7:45, Leia was still out and Luke came with R2 and C3PO, so my son was able to get a pic with all 4!  It was awesome!  We were about 7 families from the front when they all came out.  I've seen some people mention that the cast members were okay with families letting other families pass, but we didn't experience that in this line.  It seemed that the cast members were watching it closely and not allowing it if they noticed, at least on Weekend 2 and this past Friday.  Cast members in other lines seemed to be great about it both weekends we were there.


thanks for the report. It will help. Yeah, that's the risk with trying to time it out, some CM are just nicer in that sense.


----------



## yulilin3

is anyone there now that can check with their front desk if they got the map?


----------



## hungrygreenhippo

Hi everyone, this is my first time doing SWW. I have a few questions that I'd love to get your feedback on. I know there's no exact answer to some of these questions, just looking for opinions.
1) How quickly do the AP posters run out? Do they restock each day or just have a limited number for the weekend?
2) Do you think the "Visit to the Maul" show is worth it? I enjoyed "An Ewok's Tale" last week. These first two questions kind of go together because I hadn't been planning on going this weekend, but now I'm thinking about changing my Sunday plans to stop by HS for a few hours to catch "Visit to the Maul" and grab a poster, assuming they should still have any by Sunday afternoon.
3) Saturday of Week 5 is the big day when my BF and I will be at HS all day. We don't have FP for Frank Oz, but I want to try and get in stand-by. Do you think there's any chance? How early should we start getting in line? I'm thinking 2 hours.
4) For someone who's not a morning person, is the Stormtrooper Welcome worth it? How does it compare to the Pre-Show before Stars of the Saga? I have FOMO and kind of want to see everything, but I also don't really want to be at HS from 7:30am to 10:00pm. That just seems like too long of a day to spend in the sun.


----------



## Billabongi

sophy1996 said:


> The DDP people view the parade from the front of the park so they can follow it. If it's any help, my husband did DDP and we did PP, and he thinks we had a better pre-parade experience. We got to see clips and trivia on the big screen and got front-row viewing in the shade, but he had to wait in the sun because the umbrellas didn't extend to the front row.  At the end of the parade they remove the ropes for the PP people to move toward the stage so it's not like the DPP people had a huge advantage there either.



Thank you, that helps. We are buying for the 1 reserved seat at a show and the desert party\fireworks honestly. How is the view for the fireworks and is the desert party any different?


----------



## Billabongi

hungrygreenhippo said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time doing SWW. I have a few questions that I'd love to get your feedback on. I know there's no exact answer to some of these questions, just looking for opinions.
> 1) How quickly do the AP posters run out? Do they restock each day or just have a limited number for the weekend?
> 2) Do you think the "Visit to the Maul" show is worth it? I enjoyed "An Ewok's Tale" last week. These first two questions kind of go together because I hadn't been planning on going this weekend, but now I'm thinking about changing my Sunday plans to stop by HS for a few hours to catch "Visit to the Maul" and grab a poster, assuming they should still have any by Sunday afternoon.
> 3) Saturday of Week 5 is the big day when my BF and I will be at HS all day. We don't have FP for Frank Oz, but I want to try and get in stand-by. Do you think there's any chance? How early should we start getting in line? I'm thinking 2 hours.
> 4) For someone who's not a morning person, is the Stormtrooper Welcome worth it? How does it compare to the Pre-Show before Stars of the Saga? I have FOMO and kind of want to see everything, but I also don't really want to be at HS from 7:30am to 10:00pm. That just seems like too long of a day to spend in the sun.



Saturday of week 5 has FP for OZ currently available, or least they did about an hour ago.


----------



## yulilin3

hungrygreenhippo said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time doing SWW. I have a few questions that I'd love to get your feedback on. I know there's no exact answer to some of these questions, just looking for opinions.
> 1) How quickly do the AP posters run out? Do they restock each day or just have a limited number for the weekend?
> 2) Do you think the "Visit to the Maul" show is worth it? I enjoyed "An Ewok's Tale" last week. These first two questions kind of go together because I hadn't been planning on going this weekend, but now I'm thinking about changing my Sunday plans to stop by HS for a few hours to catch "Visit to the Maul" and grab a poster, assuming they should still have any by Sunday afternoon.
> 3) Saturday of Week 5 is the big day when my BF and I will be at HS all day. We don't have FP for Frank Oz, but I want to try and get in stand-by. Do you think there's any chance? How early should we start getting in line? I'm thinking 2 hours.
> 4) For someone who's not a morning person, is the Stormtrooper Welcome worth it? How does it compare to the Pre-Show before Stars of the Saga? I have FOMO and kind of want to see everything, but I also don't really want to be at HS from 7:30am to 10:00pm. That just seems like too long of a day to spend in the sun.


1.- they've been giving them out until around 2pm, some days even later. They give them out Friday, Saturday and Sunday and it seems they have enough stock
2.- It's good if you're interested in martial arts and what went behind Darth's Maul moves
3.- Last year for A Conversation with Mark Hamill they gave standby tickets to people that went to the theater in the morning to line up for it. So people went early to the theater, they handed them standby tickets and were told to return 30 minutes before showtime and they would have a guaranteed seat, so they didn't have to line up all day. Not sure if they will do the same for Frank Oz
4.- Stormtrooper welcome show in the morning is funny, if you're not a morning person and would rather come later to enjoy your day I wouldn't sacrifice my sleep. You can always watch it on YouTube


----------



## Disaholic73

yulilin3 said:


> the only thing on my list to check for this weekend is what's sold out from Darth's Mall on Sunday...
> Anything else you guys want me to check?



If you are able to, to get another assessment of when to get in line for a pic of the fab four.  Is it 6:45pm, 7pm or 7:15pm.  We will be there for weekend V on Friday the 12th and this is #1 on my kids list.  thank you.


----------



## CindySwims

momofallsons said:


> Thanks yulilin!  If anyone going this weekend attempts the VttM signups, can you please post your experiences too?


I am going to try to sign my guys up tomorrow morning. I will report back.


----------



## yulilin3

Billabongi said:


> Thank you, that helps. We are buying for the 1 reserved seat at a show and the desert party\fireworks honestly. How is the view for the fireworks and is the desert party any different?


the dessert parties are identical in food and drinks, the only difference is that the PP is a larger space because they booked more of that package, the DPP shares their location with the VIP package. View of the fireworks is almost the same


----------



## yulilin3

Disaholic73 said:


> If you are able to, to get another assessment of when to get in line for a pic of the fab four.  Is it 6:45pm, 7pm or 7:15pm.  We will be there for weekend V on Friday the 12th and this is #1 on my kids list.  thank you.


I'll be checking Saturday and Sunday


----------



## yulilin3

*Celebrity autograph schedule for weekend IV...again, Ray only doing one signing but the timing suggests that he might do more than an hour, hopefully*

*Jeremy Bulloch: *1pm, 2:15pm, 4:30pm
*Ashley Eckstein:* 4:45pm
*Ray Park - *1pm


----------



## yulilin3

here's the updated schedule for weekend IV
*James Arnold Taylor (not signing)*
*Ray Park *Darth Maul –_Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace _Autograph Sessions ( 1pm )
*Jeremy Bulloch *Boba Fett –_Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back_ and_Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi _Autograph Sessions ( 1pm, 2:15pm and 4:30pm)
*Ashley Eckstein*(Voice of Ahsoka Tano –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars and Rebels _) Autograph session 4:45pm to 5:45pm

Giving priority to Ray Park, arrive by 4am. Jeremy arrive by 5:30am. Ashley by 6am
Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am

Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
Visit to the Maul 5:15pm
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
PMC kids edition 12:15pm and 4:15pm sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC featuring Sabine and Ezra)
2:30pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM
Galactic Dance Party 7 pm

Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm


----------



## kpd6901

Quick RH question (or any adult beverage experience).  Do they card you there on site or is that info linked through the MB for staff to verify?  Just trying to see how much I can leave in our room and NOT carry with us.   Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

I updated the first post for weekend V. The autograph sessions should remain the same times as they have been so I'm confident those will be the times.


----------



## kpd6901

I suggest that we all purposely avoid the first post of page 1,000, as well as the last post of that page (#20,000), and reserve those honors to @yulilin3 because, well, you know...


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Quick RH question (or any adult beverage experience).  Do they card you there on site or is that info linked through the MB for staff to verify?  Just trying to see how much I can leave in our room and NOT carry with us.   Thanks!


They card you onsite. Sadly for me I haven't been carded at all in the past couple of years, I guess I just look over 21


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> I suggest that we all purposely avoid the first post of page 1,000, as well as the last post of that page (#20,000), and reserve those honors to @yulilin3 because, well, you know...


no worries...that'll be hard to time it out. Maybe it'll happen this weekend


----------



## cinder-ellah

kpd6901 said:


> I suggest that we all purposely avoid the first post of page 1,000, as well as the last post of that page (#20,000), and reserve those honors to @yulilin3 because, well, you know...


I'll be standing by with balloons and party hats !


----------



## Billabongi

kpd6901 said:


> Quick RH question (or any adult beverage experience).  Do they card you there on site or is that info linked through the MB for staff to verify?  Just trying to see how much I can leave in our room and NOT carry with us.   Thanks!



Its hit or miss weather you'll be carded but if you want an adult beverage I'd bring your ID just in case.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

How early would I need to get to HS for a FP for a Session with Jeremy? And would he sign my Boba Fett stein?


----------



## jennab113

kpd6901 said:


> Quick RH question (or any adult beverage experience).  Do they card you there on site or is that info linked through the MB for staff to verify?  Just trying to see how much I can leave in our room and NOT carry with us.   Thanks!


I was carded at one of the pop up stands, but I wasn't carded in RH any of the times I was there.

I'm a little sad that it's Thursday and I am not getting ready to leave work to head to the airport like I was the last two weeks.


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> How early would I need to get to HS for a FP for a Session with Jeremy? And would he sign my Boba Fett stein?


latest 5:30am. And I'm sure he'll sign the stein. Are you trying for tomorrow? If you are can you report back



jennab113 said:


> I was carded at one of the pop up stands, but I wasn't carded in RH any of the times I was there.
> 
> I'm a little sad that it's Thursday and I am not getting ready to leave work to head to the airport like I was the last two weeks.


It's only an 8 hour drive from Atlanta, you have time


----------



## sophy1996

Billabongi said:


> Thank you, that helps. We are buying for the 1 reserved seat at a show and the desert party\fireworks honestly. How is the view for the fireworks and is the desert party any different?



My DH was allowed to stay with us at the PP area for the dessert party so I don't have any direct comparisons. We chose a table at the back next to the rope along Hollywood Blvd and thought the view was great.


----------



## DisHeels

I just cancelled my DTech Me for 6pm on 06/12.  Hopefully someone here that wants to do it can grab it.  Didn't want to cancel but A Conversation with Frank Oz wins this year.  Just gives me another reason to come back next year.


----------



## Felipe4

Thanks @SethandMac for your Jedi Mickey dinner! I just released my 6:25 Jedi Mickey for 2 on 6/13! Hope someone here can get it!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> latest 5:30am. And I'm sure he'll sign the stein. Are you trying for tomorrow? If you are can you report back
> 
> 
> It's only an 8 hour drive from Atlanta, you have time



UGGGHGHGHGHG I am NOT a morning person. And no unfortunately I have to work and I have yet to find a virtual job but I might try for Saturday


----------



## Jfine

How long has Chewy's line been? We were there 5/15 and I thought CMs were saying two hours. Has that been consistent?


----------



## sophy1996

DisHeels said:


> I just cancelled my DTech Me for 6pm on 06/12.  Hopefully someone here that wants to do it can grab it.  Didn't want to cancel but A Conversation with Frank Oz wins this year.  Just gives me another reason to come back next year.



If you want to do D-Tech, just go by and they'll probably let you do walk-up. My DH had an appointment but was there shopping several hours earlier and they took him right in when he asked.  And they didn't look busy at all when I was there.


----------



## yulilin3

Jfine said:


> How long has Chewy's line been? We were there 5/15 and I thought CMs were saying two hours. Has that been consistent?


consistently an hour and a half all day long. That's why, if he's a priority, you should do the Chewy run first thing


----------



## yulilin3

sophy1996 said:


> If you want to do D-Tech, just go by and they'll probably let you do walk-up. My DH had an appointment but was there shopping several hours earlier and they took him right in when he asked.  And they didn't look busy at all when I was there.


they haven't been busy at all.


----------



## Jfine

yulilin3 said:


> consistently an hour and a half all day long. That's why, if he's a priority, you should do the Chewy run first thing


Thanks! We did the Chewy Run on 5/15. It looks like we may be doing it again and hopefully we'll get a better time.


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> UGGGHGHGHGHG I am NOT a morning person. And no unfortunately I have to work and I have yet to find a virtual job but I might try for Saturday


I fear people getting to the park at 4am and seeing that they have no chance to get Ray Park will jump into Jeremy's and Ashley's line. That's why we are skipping this weekends Rebel (Ashley) and trying for her next weekend along with Taylor Gray


----------



## DisHeels

sophy1996 said:


> If you want to do D-Tech, just go by and they'll probably let you do walk-up. My DH had an appointment but was there shopping several hours earlier and they took him right in when he asked.  And they didn't look busy at all when I was there.


Thanks for the tip!  I will try that.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Well I would want the latest possible time he had. If I stay in on Friday night then I will see how I feel at 5 am. Do they do standby on a limited basis for autographs.


----------



## delmar411

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> Well I would want the latest possible time he had. If I stay in on Friday night then I will see how I feel at 5 am. Do they do standby on a limited basis for autographs.



They do give a limited number of standby. Just keep in mind you have to sit and wait in the sun through all the signing sessions hoping that you will get in. And they take standby in the order of their tickets, so even if you waited there a long time, they will take any lower number that shows up by the time they get to standby.


----------



## yulilin3

Dax Lightspeed and I were talking on Twitter that we need Freddie Prinze Jr to come and he favorited our tweets, so at least he knows we're missing him
View attachment 100832


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> They do give a limited number of standby. Just keep in mind you have to sit and wait in the sun through all the signing sessions hoping that you will get in. And they take standby in the order of their tickets, so even if you waited there a long time, they will take any lower number that shows up by the time they get to standby.


do you know how many standbys they've been giving out? I heard that not a lot, like in years past


----------



## Felipe4

Jfine said:


> I'm excited to be taking my nephew! He's 9 and extremely excited for Sci Fi breakfast. I'm a little anxious because DH's birthday is a couple days later, so I'm surprising him with a Darth Vader cake. He's not a big sweets person, but hopefully he'll like it. It'd be  better (in DH's opinion) if it was Boba Fett or Chewy, but they said they didn't have those images.



I'm getting a Chewy cake. It's possible. It won't have a 2D image, but they can mimic his hair and belt on a cake.



yulilin3 said:


> Dax Lightspeed and I were talking on Twitter that we need Freddie Prinze Jr to come and he favorited our tweets, so at least he knows we're missing him
> View attachment 100832



See, everyone would get in line for Freddie Prinze Jr, but I'd prefer to meet my childhood idol, SMG. Because Buffy was my obsession in middle-high school.


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> I'm getting a Chewy cake. It's possible. It won't have a 2D image, but they can mimic his hair and belt on a cake.
> 
> 
> 
> See, everyone would get in line for Freddie Prinze Jr, but I'd prefer to meet my childhood idol, SMG. Because Buffy was my obsession in middle-high school.


Yes!! Buffy would be so cool to meet


----------



## Delilah1310

momofallsons said:


> If you're there at rope drop any of the days, could you please see how the VttM signups are looking?  I'm curious on how bad the lines are and how quickly the spots fill up.  Thank you!!!



We will be headed straight to PMC sign ups on Sunday rope drop ... I think it's in the same-ish location. I'll post about how it goes.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

tlh119 said:


> I would have 3 full sets except I didn't get Return of the Jedi.  Not one!  We got 16 boxes and I said that was enough.  I would be willing to trade an Attack of the Clones for a Return of the Jedi if the offer still stands.


YES!  We would love to trade with you - I will PM you with details.  Thank you!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

delmar411 said:


> They do give a limited number of standby. Just keep in mind you have to sit and wait in the sun through all the signing sessions hoping that you will get in. And they take standby in the order of their tickets, so even if you waited there a long time, they will take any lower number that shows up by the time they get to standby.



Great Googily Moogily. Maybe I will just have to settle for Boba Fett's autograph on my stein instead.


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> We will be headed straight to PMC sign ups on Sunday rope drop ... I think it's in the same-ish location. I'll post about how it goes.


yeah, it's the same location. Report back


----------



## HCinKC

hungrygreenhippo said:


> 4) For someone who's not a morning person, is the Stormtrooper Welcome worth it? How does it compare to the Pre-Show before Stars of the Saga? I have FOMO and kind of want to see everything, but I also don't really want to be at HS from 7:30am to 10:00pm. That just seems like too long of a day to spend in the sun.


We had planned on doing RD Saturday morning, and ODS was confident he wanted to be there early for it. We stayed for fireworks Friday night (weekend 1, so they started later). On the way back to the hotel, he had 100% changed his tune and wanted to sleep in. He did not regret it the next morning. We would be glad to see it after an early night though. 



kpd6901 said:


> Quick RH question (or any adult beverage experience).  Do they card you there on site or is that info linked through the MB for staff to verify?  Just trying to see how much I can leave in our room and NOT carry with us.   Thanks!


We were not carded, and I usually do get carded. The (clearly) younger people at the table next to us were all carded.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> that's why it's so important to contact them by email, being good or not so good. They will call you back if you leave a number, and even if they can't do anything about it, whatever it is you talk about will be heard and the information relayed to the proper people.


Actually, would you mind giving that email again? I wanted to write them about Rebel Hanger and offer my thoughts that it should be kept the same/similar rather than turned into a more expensive experience...assuming they keep it at all.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Actually, would you mind giving that email again? I wanted to write them about Rebel Hanger and offer my thoughts that it should be kept the same/similar rather than turned into a more expensive experience...assuming they keep it at all.


WDW.Guest.Communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> do you know how many standbys they've been giving out? I heard that not a lot, like in years past



Not many but I dont know exact numbers. They have been keeping everyone in their own little space. Plus we have been at the front lf the lines at night so we are in the park before they get to standby.


----------



## missthatgator

hungrygreenhippo said:


> For someone who's not a morning person, is the Stormtrooper Welcome worth it? How does it compare to the Pre-Show before Stars of the Saga? I have FOMO and kind of want to see everything, but I also don't really want to be at HS from 7:30am to 10:00pm. That just seems like too long of a day to spend in the sun.



We are not morning people either but we were happy we got up for RD last weekend, the stormtrooper welcome show was pretty funny, but what really made it worth it was that we were able to see the welcome show, meet chewie, meet all 4 of the fab 4, pick up our passholder posters and get everything we wanted from Darth's Maul (which may or may not have included popcorn and alcohol for breakfast ) all before 10:30am. It was also a really fun atmosphere at park opening, it just felt exciting and full of anticipation).


----------



## cvjpirate

missthatgator said:


> We are not morning people either but we were happy we got up for RD last weekend, the stormtrooper welcome show was pretty funny, but what really made it worth it was that we were able to see the welcome show, meet chewie, meet all 4 of the fab 4, pick up our passholder posters and get everything we wanted from Darth's Maul (which may or may not have included popcorn and alcohol for breakfast ) all before 10:30am. It was also a really fun atmosphere at park opening, it just felt exciting and full of anticipation).



Nothing like the anticipation at HS for SWW


----------



## delmar411

I was over at DHS around 1:30 and Linda Skywalker was there and settlng in for the weekend. I should have left a chair with her to hold our spots.


----------



## Teamanderson

Where can I get a SWW map for this weekend? We are at pop and I can't find one.


----------



## Teamanderson

momofallsons said:


> If you're there at rope drop any of the days, could you please see how the VttM signups are looking?  I'm curious on how bad the lines are and how quickly the spots fill up.  Thank you!!!


I'd also like to know how quickly they fill up. I'm going to try and get there first thing before our galactic at 8:05, but if I don't please let me know how bad it was


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Where can I get a SWW map for this weekend? We are at pop and I can't find one.


ask at the front desk. If not then it would just be tomorrow


----------



## WikiWiki

Ok, I spent hours looking. I have some questions about the Feel the Force Deluxe premium package. If anybody has done this this year please chime in!

1: Does anyone know if there's a review of this package? I can't find one.
2: Are the DPP and DP viewing areas for the parade and fireworks different from each other? In fact, where ARE the viewing areas for the DPP?
3: Shows- where is the seating for the shows and how early do you need to show up?
4: Details about the fireworks- when do you need to show up, eat before or after, can you make it to the second Fantasmic?

Thanks all!


----------



## d-r

jennab113 said:


> ***?  This doesn't make sense at all!  Do not like.



I miss the big giant green rabbit man myself.


----------



## d-r

pookadoo77 said:


> Anyone have cool ideas on things to bring to get signed by Mayhew? I am bringing a cover jacket from the original release "Video Rental Library release of Star Wars @ 1977". Also a green card Kenner Chewbacca figure. There are 6 of us though. I may get pics printed at Staples for the rest of us...
> 
> If the kids do VttM they get original Ray Park autographs on the certificates right? Also, anyone know the ages to be in the VttM??TY!



Remember that Peter will only sign things with Chewbacca. The last week the AP poster is Chewbacca.


----------



## d-r

yulilin3 said:


> ask at the front desk. If not then it would just be tomorrow



I asked at contemporary yesterday but they didnt have one. YMMV.


----------



## yulilin3

WikiWiki said:


> Ok, I spent hours looking. I have some questions about the Feel the Force Deluxe premium package. If anybody has done this this year please chime in!
> 
> 1: Does anyone know if there's a review of this package? I can't find one.
> 2: Are the DPP and DP viewing areas for the parade and fireworks different from each other? In fact, where ARE the viewing areas for the DPP?
> 3: Shows- where is the seating for the shows and how early do you need to show up?
> 4: Details about the fireworks- when do you need to show up, eat before or after, can you make it to the second Fantasmic?
> 
> Thanks all!


DPP parade viewing at the front of the park, fireworks viewing to the right of the event stage, entrance by Brown Derby
Seating for the DPP, PP and VIP package is front and center. Entrance to the DPP is thru the main entrance of the theater and you take a left. There are signs
No need to line up for the dessert party, they open the area at 8:30pm and there are plenty of tables for everyone. You can make it to the 2nd F!
Here's my review posted on the trip reports thread
http://disboards.com/threads/offici...rip-reports-and-recaps.3415848/#post-53776015


----------



## lovingeire

I had selected a message, but middle DS got a Mickey balloon at DHS on Monday for $12 cash.  Since I had cash I didn't even ask about he other options.  Monday was insanely crowded.  We hit Muppets, Frozen Sing-A-Long (oh that air conditioned theater was nice!), Star Tours twice (thanks to rider swap the kids rode twice!), Tower of Terror twice, Rebel Hanger and Jedi Mickey dinner.  Rebel Hanger was awesome!  We all had drinks and shared two appetizers.  DH somehow managed to flub the picture with Chewy unfortunately, even though the flash went off, so we are definitely doing the Chewie run tomorrow morning.  Jedi Mickey was disappointing.  Character interaction was good, but the food and service was lacking.  I complained to the manager for the first time everat Disney.  So while I'm glad we knocked the characters out on Monday, it was an expensive character meet!

I grabbed a SWW map, which I had to ask for at the concierge at AoA.  They also told me buses wouldn't start running till 7.  We are going to try to leave the room though at 6.  Oldest hasn't expressed interest in autographs recently and has not been too keen on waking up early so unless he brings it up (I gave him the map to look over) we'll just aim to be there early and ready to run for Chewie.  I need to try to find the information for this weekend in the 40 pages I'm behind on! 

Having a great trip!  Scared of the crowds tomorrow, but so excited for all our planning to come to fruition and see oldest DS enjoy it all!


----------



## yulilin3

d-r said:


> I asked at contemporary yesterday but they didnt have one. YMMV.


thanks. Got the times for celeb autograph sessions from wdw magic


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> I had selected a message, but middle DS got a Mickey balloon at DHS on Monday for $12 cash.  Since I had cash I didn't even ask about he other options.  Monday was insanely crowded.  We hit Muppets, Frozen Sing-A-Long (oh that air conditioned theater was nice!), Star Tours twice (thanks to rider swap the kids rode twice!), Tower of Terror twice, Rebel Hanger and Jedi Mickey dinner.  Rebel Hanger was awesome!  We all had drinks and shared two appetizers.  DH somehow managed to flub the picture with Chewy unfortunately, even though the flash went off, so we are definitely doing the Chewie run tomorrow morning.  Jedi Mickey was disappointing.  Character interaction was good, but the food and service was lacking.  I complained to the manager for the first time everat Disney.  So while I'm glad we knocked the characters out on Monday, it was an expensive character meet!
> 
> I grabbed a SWW map, which I had to ask for at the concierge at AoA.  They also told me buses wouldn't start running till 7.  We are going to try to leave the room though at 6.  Oldest hasn't expressed interest in autographs recently and has not been too keen on waking up early so unless he brings it up (I gave him the map to look over) we'll just aim to be there early and ready to run for Chewie.  I need to try to find the information for this weekend in the 40 pages I'm behind on!
> 
> Having a great trip!  Scared of the crowds tomorrow, but so excited for all our planning to come to fruition and see oldest DS enjoy it all!


Have an awesome SWW day!!


----------



## missthatgator

WikiWiki said:


> Ok, I spent hours looking. I have some questions about the Feel the Force Deluxe premium package. If anybody has done this this year please chime in!
> 
> 1: Does anyone know if there's a review of this package? I can't find one.
> 2: Are the DPP and DP viewing areas for the parade and fireworks different from each other? In fact, where ARE the viewing areas for the DPP?
> 3: Shows- where is the seating for the shows and how early do you need to show up?
> 4: Details about the fireworks- when do you need to show up, eat before or after, can you make it to the second Fantasmic?
> 
> Thanks all!



1) I feel like there was but I'm not sure where, may have been for premium instead of deluxe, If I have time i'll write one but I've been straight back to work and haven't had a chance yet 
2) DDP viewing is in front of the stage (a good distance away so you have good views of both the stage for the pre-show and the actual fireworks themselves) on the side by Hollywood Brown derby. Then there is a a centre section left open for people not doing packages then the DP viewing on the other side of centre (I would assume the view would be equally as good from that side).
3) Show seating was front and centre, I think the first few rows were reserved for VIP but not positive. Either way there was a lot of space and the location was great. We walked in about 15 min before each show with no issues.
4) Dessert party I want to say started at 8:30 but may have been 8:45, I don't have my lanyard handy to double check. Either way, there was absolutely no need to show up early, it was not crowded at all and there were no line-ups. Desserts and drinks are served before the fireworks and they did leave the desserts out throughout the fireworks and afterward, though I'm not sure for how long. We didn't do Fantasmic afterwards but I see no reason why it couldn't be done, and I know a lot of people on here have reported it's totally doable. We were just worn out by then and felt like right after seeing Symphony in the Stars anything else would be anti-climactic lol so we're saving it for next time.


----------



## kpd6901

delmar411 said:


> I was over at DHS around 1:30 and *Linda Skywalker* was there and settlng in for the weekend. I should have left a chair with her to hold our spots.



Ummm....I'm just curious now.  I don't know this person, but who is she and is her last name truly "Skywalker"?


----------



## missthatgator

lol, I can't type fast enough to keep up with this thread, I always end up echoing someone


----------



## d-r

yulilin3 said:


> thanks. Got the times for celeb autograph sessions from wdw magic



yeah I got them from you when I finally got caught up some pages 

Here's my thinking on it. There will be a ton of people show up for Ray and end up in Jeremy's and Ashley's lines.

I mean that is what, maybe 300 guarantees total?


----------



## RedM94

d-r said:


> Remember that Peter will only sign things with Chewbacca. The last week the AP poster is Chewbacca.



@d-r 

I am sorry we missed at this year's SWW.  That makes two in a row.  Hope we don't make it three.  

I just wanted to add that Peter signed the SWW event poster for us three years in a row.  He was never the first autograph on it, so maybe he understood what we were doing.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Ummm....I'm just curious now.  I don't know this person, but who is she and is her last name truly "Skywalker"?


she'a a HUGE Luke Skywalker fan that legally changed her last name to Skywalker. She goes over on Thursday evening and stays there everyday until Sunday. Makes a line for a celebrity, goes into the park during the day, comes out and makes another line. She's a sweet person to talk to, I know she has some sort of medical condition but I have never talked to her that in deep to know what it is, I'm sure others here know.
She's easy to spot, she waits for Luke by the backstage door he comes out of and walks him over to his meet and greet. Like I said HUGE fan


----------



## delmar411

d-r said:


> Remember that Peter will only sign things with Chewbacca. The last week the AP poster is Chewbacca.



He must be the one that DH shamed into signing YDS's hip pack when he was small. One of the celebs only signed stuff with himself on it and of course the hippack didnt. He didnt want to be the only celeb to turn down a little boy and not be on his hip pack.


----------



## mmafan

Got the first Dtech back. This one is Lucas.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> she'a a HUGE Luke Skywalker fan that legally changed her last name to Skywalker. She goes over on Thursday evening and stays there everyday until Sunday. Makes a line for a celebrity, goes into the park during the day, comes out and makes another line. She's a sweet person to talk to, I know she has some sort of medical condition but I have never talked to her that in deep to know what it is, I'm sure others here know.
> She's easy to spot, she waits for Luke by the backstage door he comes out of and walks him over to his meet and greet. Like I said HUGE fan


we saw her this year walking Luke over to his meet.

On a side note if the puppy we decided to adopt had been a boy (we went to a county shelter ) we would have named him Skywalker - we ended up with a girl hence our puppy (now a dog) Ahsoka Tano.

Here's a puppy picture (from last July)


----------



## yulilin3

@Good Morning Dewdrop so adorable, love dogs. Wish I could have one


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

yulilin3 said:


> And our little thread has gone silent. Any weekend V people around? What are you most excited about?




I'm here!  I've been following along the whole time, but I'm thinking I should have been taking more notes, because now I can't find everything! haha!  So I'm sorry to ask stuff that I know you've answered already, but I can't find them! 

1.  We have the FTF Deluxe package.  So we have passes to all the shows.  What time do you have to be to the theater for the shows?  Do they cut the FTF line off at some point?

2.  10:00 is the earliest we can get in the parade viewing spot.  What time does the dessert party open?

3.  It's just my son and I, and Friday we'll be at Rope drop and we're going to sign my son up up for VTTM first.  How far back in the Chewie line will that put us?


----------



## yulilin3

Mommy2Jameson said:


> I'm here!  I've been following along the whole time, but I'm thinking I should have been taking more notes, because now I can't find everything! haha!  So I'm sorry to ask stuff that I know you've answered already, but I can't find them!
> 
> 1.  We have the FTF Deluxe package.  So we have passes to all the shows.  What time do you have to be to the theater for the shows?  Do they cut the FTF line off at some point?
> 
> 2.  10:00 is the earliest we can get in the parade viewing spot.  What time does the dessert party open?
> 
> 3.  It's just my son and I, and Friday we'll be at Rope drop and we're going to sign my son up up for VTTM first.  How far back in the Chewie line will that put us?


1. At the latest 5 minutes before the show, just to be sure.
2. You can actually check in  earlier, the area itself has been opening a bit before 10am. Dessert party opens at 8:30pm entrance by the Brown Derby entrance
3. Maybe a 45 minute to an hour wait. It grows that quickly. But it's better to do it in the morning, because of weather and temperatures


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> she'a a HUGE Luke Skywalker fan that legally changed her last name to Skywalker. She goes over on Thursday evening and stays there everyday until Sunday. Makes a line for a celebrity, goes into the park during the day, comes out and makes another line. She's a sweet person to talk to, I know she has some sort of medical condition but I have never talked to her that in deep to know what it is, I'm sure others here know.
> She's easy to spot, she waits for Luke by the backstage door he comes out of and walks him over to his meet and greet. Like I said HUGE fan



@kpd6901 @yulilin3

Mrs. Skywalker is fun to talk to and I always get a picture of my son with her.  The CM's have taken her under their wings and make sure she has a place to store here things and look over her.  As @yulilin3 mentioned, she is a sweet person. 

I don't know if this is folklore or fact, but last year I was talking to a cast member about her.  The CM told me that Mrs. Skywalker's landlord dramatically raised her rent and that she could not afford to renew her annual pass.  Word some how got back to Dave Filoni, and he paid to renew her AP. 

My favorite SWW store is about the 501st.  My son and I were were having lunch several years ago during SWW and noticed a woman searching for a table.  We offered to share ours with here.  She and here husband had attended every SWW since the inception.  She said every year they would get a hotel near by, but only used it to shower and for afternoon breaks.  They always waited in line for autographs and slept there. 

During our conversation, the subject of the 501st came.  she told me about a young girl about 12 years old from, I think, Ohio.  The girl loved Star Wars and she always cam to SWW.  The young girl became terminally ill.  Her motivation to get better was planning for and going to the next SWW.  Sadly, she passed away before.

Word got back to the 501st about her passing.  Several member of the 501st flew to Ohio for her funeral. The Pall-bearers for her funeral were all Storm Troopers from the501st.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

yulilin3 said:


> speaking of the half marathon, I've seen a lot of people wearing their medals at SWW, getting pics with the characters. Remember to bring them next year


Oh, man! I wish I'd have thought of that. Gah!


----------



## yulilin3

@RedM94 thanks for sharing the story about the 501st. They are an incredible organization along with the Rebel Legion. They volunteer their time, build their own costumes to perfection and help so many people


----------



## d-r

RedM94 said:


> @d-r
> 
> I am sorry we missed at this year's SWW.  That makes two in a row.  Hope we don't make it three.
> 
> I just wanted to add that Peter signed the SWW event poster for us three years in a row.  He was never the first autograph on it, so maybe he understood what we were doing.



yes I kept thinking that we were going to run into you. MH has been feeling bad and so we have been making sort of "hit and run" missions to the park. Holden really just wants to do the celebrities so I've been taking him over early and then going back hitting the bed for a few hours.

I haven't seen fire works or the parade yet, lol.

That is so cool that you have three years in a row of event posters signed now!


----------



## d-r

RedM94 said:


> @kpd6901 @yulilin3
> 
> Mrs. Skywalker is fun to talk to and I always get a picture of my son with her.  The CM's have taken her under their wings and make sure she has a place to store here things and look over her.  As @yulilin3 mentioned, she is a sweet person.
> 
> I don't know if this is folklore or fact, but last year I was talking to a cast member about her.  The CM told me that Mrs. Skywalker's landlord dramatically raised her rent and that she could not afford to renew her annual pass.  Word some how got back to Dave Filoni, and he paid to renew her AP.



Yes Linda is a very sweet person. I just posted to vouch for the story about Dave Filoni. Linda wasn't at the first SWW and word got around that she couldn't renew her pass.


----------



## yulilin3

d-r said:


> Yes Linda is a very sweet person. I just posted to vouch for the story about Dave Filoni. Linda wasn't at the first SWW and word got around that she couldn't renew her pass.


I was outside the park waiting for autograph when Jay Lagaia came out and sang Happy Birthday to her. I think that was the same year of here AP renewal


----------



## Delilah1310

d-r said:


> I asked at contemporary yesterday but they didnt have one. YMMV.



Are you staying at the contemporary? We are ... Arrive tomorrow but not doing rope drop for SWW until Sunday.
Do you know how early the busses run from contemporary? Thnx


----------



## d-r

Delilah1310 said:


> Are you staying at the contemporary? We are ... Arrive tomorrow but not doing rope drop for SWW until Sunday.
> Do you know how early the busses run from contemporary? Thnx



We checked out today. We were in bay lake tower, basically I just took the kids over for the night to go to magic kingdom and play sorcerers and go swimming in the pool. 

I drove over so I'm sorry I didn't check about the busses, usually they are one hour before park opening, I would guess like 7:15 or 7:30 but you will want to ask them when you check in.


----------



## julluvsdisney

Omg! We had an amazing time at sww! Because of you @yulilin3 and all of the other great dissers on this thread! We were able to meet Warwick Davis and see his show as well as obi wan and beyond plus we did the chewie run successfully as well the race to the JTA sign ups! We also loved the premium package! We were all amazed with the fireworks ! 

I'm so grateful for all of your help! 

One last question ! Do we think/ know that SWW will return the same dates next year?  We are dvc members and would like to go again next year ( yes we loved it that much !!). So we would like to book at the 11 month mark to ensure we have a room! What weekend is less crowded 1 or 2? 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## xApril

Just got off work. Having dinner with my friend whose birthday is tomorrow and then I'm going home and getting my stuff to camp out for Ray.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> Just got off work. Having dinner with my friend whose birthday is tomorrow and then I'm going home and getting my stuff to camp out for Ray.


Good luck. Let us know how early you got there


----------



## Billabongi

yulilin3 said:


> @RedM94 thanks for sharing the story about the 501st. They are an incredible organization along with the Rebel Legion. They volunteer their time, build their own costumes to perfection and help so many people



I love the 501st, they are slowly bringing my wife to the dark side through their charity work. We went to their charity talk at celebration and she was amazed.

I hope to join one day.


----------



## yulilin3

julluvsdisney said:


> Omg! We had an amazing time at sww! Because of you @yulilin3 and all of the other great dissers on this thread! We were able to meet Warwick Davis and see his show as well as obi wan and beyond plus we did the chewie run successfully as well the race to the JTA sign ups! We also loved the premium package! We were all amazed with the fireworks !
> 
> I'm so grateful for all of your help!
> 
> One last question ! Do we think/ know that SWW will return the same dates next year?  We are dvc members and would like to go again next year ( yes we loved it that much !!). So we would like to book at the 11 month mark to ensure we have a room! What weekend is less crowded 1 or 2?
> 
> Thank you so much!!


So glad to hear you had a great time.
My prediction for next year would be
May 13th thru June 12th


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> @Good Morning Dewdrop so adorable, love dogs. Wish I could have one


To be fair I should also share a picture of our other dog Disney. (A Newfoundland mix)....here he is with little Ahsoka last July....


----------



## julluvsdisney

yulilin3 said:


> So glad to hear you had a great time.
> My prediction for next year would be
> May 13th thru June 12th



Awesome! I can't wait to do a full weekend!


----------



## pmaurer74

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> To be fair I should also share a picture of our other dog Disney. (A Newfoundland mix)....here he is with little Ahsoka last July....
> View attachment 100882


What a beautiful dog!


----------



## delmar411

We got here about 9:30 and Ray's line is approx 20 deep after counting chairs and the usual held spots. Jeremy ' s is approx 10 deep.

No idea how many fps Ray will have though.


----------



## soniam

delmar411 said:


> We got here about 9:30 and Ray's line is approx 20 deep after counting chairs and the usual held spots. Jeremy ' s is approx 10 deep.
> 
> No idea how many fps Ray will have though.



Wow! That's impressive. Some real die hard fans, including yourself. Sleep tight. Don't the let the park bugs bite.


----------



## RebelScumRunner

Maybe I'm trying to cram too much stuff into too little time;

My family has FP's for Voyage of the Little Mermaid, the times state 8:50-9:05 PM...the plan is to hopefully get a quick spin on GMR rather than this show, however, if that doesn't workout or my DD5 wants to see the show, does anyone know approximately how long the it is?  I want to know if it's possible to see it and still get over to Echo Lake area to view the SOS Fireworks show.  If not, well, then Voyage of what? Nope, never heard of it.

OR...

Just smarter to pass it up and hitch another ride on ST?  That's my choice, may not necessarily be the choice of the fam thought


----------



## DanielWhitney

delmar411 said:


> We got here about 9:30 and Ray's line is approx 20 deep after counting chairs and the usual held spots. Jeremy ' s is approx 10 deep.
> 
> No idea how many fps Ray will have though.



Would love to know this info.  I will be arriving about 3ish next Friday morning and trying to do Ray.  I know there is one less person signing this week so that should be in my favor.  Hope you enjoy meeting him.


----------



## LoveMickeyMouse

yulilin3 said:


> it's been pretty easy these first 3 weekends. Line up 45 minutes before the show. So around 2:30pm. They will let you in at 2:45pm. They've been really good letting everyone in early.
> The other thing you can do is get to the standby line, if it's not busy you can hang out inside the store (there's a window that you can see the line from there) and then jump in when you feel it's long.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## soniam

@yulilin3 
I was thinking that since you like DHS so much, especially the lake area, that I think you would like DCA a lot too. Have you ever been? It seems to get a bad wrap, but we really loved it, especially the entrance & Carthay Circle and the old-time feel near the boardwalk and lake. Man, I have Disney on the brain way too much. This is going to be a long year


----------



## soniam

RebelScumRunner said:


> Maybe I'm trying to cram too much stuff into too little time;
> 
> My family has FP's for Voyage of the Little Mermaid, the times state 8:50-9:05 PM...the plan is to hopefully get a quick spin on GMR rather than this show, however, if that doesn't workout or my DD5 wants to see the show, does anyone know approximately how long the it is?  I want to know if it's possible to see it and still get over to Echo Lake area to view the SOS Fireworks show.  If not, well, then Voyage of what? Nope, never heard of it.



Touring Plans says 17 minutes. It shows the actual start time as 9:10pm. I think you would have time, but you may need to hustle a little.

EDIT: However, I don't know if the dessert parties would block your path any and increase the walking to Echo Lake.


----------



## hungrygreenhippo

Billabongi said:


> Saturday of week 5 has FP for OZ currently available, or least they did about an hour ago.



Really? I've been checking since the 30-day mark with no luck.


----------



## aggietwins03

yulilin3 said:


> here's the updated schedule for weekend IV
> *James Arnold Taylor (not signing)
> Ray Park *Darth Maul –_Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace _Autograph Sessions ( 1pm )
> *Jeremy Bulloch *Boba Fett –_Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back_ and_Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi _Autograph Sessions ( 1pm, 2:15pm and 4:30pm)
> *Ashley Eckstein*(Voice of Ahsoka Tano –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars and Rebels _) Autograph session 4:45pm to 5:45pm
> 
> Giving priority to Ray Park, arrive by 4am. Jeremy arrive by 5:30am. Ashley by 6am
> Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am
> 
> Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
> Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
> Stars of the Saga 3:30pm
> Visit to the Maul 5:15pm
> Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm
> PMC kids edition 12:15pm and 4:15pm sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC featuring Sabine and Ezra)
> 2:30pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
> JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM
> Galactic Dance Party 7 pm
> 
> Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm



What is the Galactic Dance Party?


----------



## soniam

hungrygreenhippo said:


> Really? I've been checking since the 30-day mark with no luck.



Do you have another FP+ that could be conflicting/overlapping with the time?


----------



## xApril

Just got here. I'm by the big Hollywood studios sign on the right side. Probably about twenty people/chairs in front of me total. Jeremy's line is like right before the curve to get to the sign. Ashley has a few people.


----------



## aggietwins03

I am so frustrated. I have been checking for a Saturday Galactic breakfast obsessively for days now, and tonight 3 of them popped up at the same time. BUT the system wouldn't let me book any of them because I have the FTF package booked at 10.   And of course the phone line is closed for the day!   Grrrrr...I'm practically in tears. 

Aaaaannnnnddddd....all three are gone.


----------



## hiroMYhero

aggietwins03 said:


> I am so frustrated. I have been checking for a Saturday Galactic breakfast obsessively for days now, and tonight 3 of them popped up at the same time. BUT the system wouldn't let me book any of them because I have the FTF package booked at 10.   And of course the phone line is closed for the day!   Grrrrr...I'm practically in tears.
> 
> Aaaaannnnnddddd....all three are gone.


The next time one pops up, book it through the Dining website and use a different email address. You don't have to book an ADR through your MDE account.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

We're on the Magical Not-at-All Express right now. We're exhausted and we've been sitting here for a half hour.  And a huge group of high schoolers just boarded.  Ugh.


----------



## cinder-ellah

jtowntoflorida said:


> We're on the Magical Not-at-All Express right now. We're exhausted and we've been sitting here for a half hour.  And a huge group of high schoolers just boarded.  Ugh.


Ugh... Indeed.  
You have my sympathies.


----------



## aggietwins03

hiroMYhero said:


> The next time one pops up, book it through the Dining website and use a different email address. You don't have to book an ADR through your MDE account.



Seriously?   I didn't even think of that. I did try to use my husband's, but he's linked to my account. Thank you for the information.  Now I just have to keep my fingers crossed that another pops up.


----------



## momofallsons

Mommy2Jameson said:


> I'm here!  I've been following along the whole time, but I'm thinking I should have been taking more notes, because now I can't find everything! haha!  So I'm sorry to ask stuff that I know you've answered already, but I can't find them!
> 
> 1.  We have the FTF Deluxe package.  So we have passes to all the shows.  What time do you have to be to the theater for the shows?  Do they cut the FTF line off at some point?
> 
> 2.  10:00 is the earliest we can get in the parade viewing spot.  What time does the dessert party open?
> 
> 3.  It's just my son and I, and Friday we'll be at Rope drop and we're going to sign my son up up for VTTM first.  How far back in the Chewie line will that put us?



As far as #3, I might see you in line since VttM followed by Chewie might be our route that morning as well!


----------



## ErikdaRed

aggietwins03 said:


> Seriously?   I didn't even think of that. I did try to use my husband's, but he's linked to my account. Thank you for the information.  Now I just have to keep my fingers crossed that another pops up.



I had to create another login for the email to do this.  Might want to do that ahead of time.


----------



## jbc18

Line updates anyone? Especially Ray.


----------



## jbc18

okay well I'm here now.
Ray and Bulloch both 80-100 people, 
about 20 past security post.


----------



## delmar411

5:25 and Ray's line is to the water with Jeremy ' s just wrapping around the curve towards the boat dock


----------



## yulilin3

RebelScumRunner said:


> Maybe I'm trying to cram too much stuff into too little time;
> 
> My family has FP's for Voyage of the Little Mermaid, the times state 8:50-9:05 PM...the plan is to hopefully get a quick spin on GMR rather than this show, however, if that doesn't workout or my DD5 wants to see the show, does anyone know approximately how long the it is?  I want to know if it's possible to see it and still get over to Echo Lake area to view the SOS Fireworks show.  If not, well, then Voyage of what? Nope, never heard of it.
> 
> OR...
> 
> Just smarter to pass it up and hitch another ride on ST?  That's my choice, may not necessarily be the choice of the fam thought


Remember gmr closes at 8pm during sww due to fireworks fall out



soniam said:


> @yulilin3
> I was thinking that since you like DHS so much, especially the lake area, that I think you would like DCA a lot too. Have you ever been? It seems to get a bad wrap, but we really loved it, especially the entrance & Carthay Circle and the old-time feel near the boardwalk and lake. Man, I have Disney on the brain way too much. This is going to be a long year


Never been to Disneyland or California adventure. I'm sure i would love it all


hungrygreenhippo said:


> Really? I've been checking since the 30-day mark with no luck.


As fast as they pop up someone grabs them. There's a lot of people looking for them



jbc18 said:


> okay well I'm here now.
> Ray and Bulloch both 80-100 people,
> about 20 past security post.


Sheesh...not good


delmar411 said:


> 5:25 and Ray's line is to the water with Jeremy ' s just wrapping around the curve towards the boat dock


Thanks for the update


----------



## lovethattink

2:45 was not early enough for Ray Park's line. They are a maybe. Ashley's line is closed.


----------



## lovingeire

At the least we're first in line for the bus at AoA...now we just need a bus! One just pulled up for MK so I'm hoping DHS isn't far behind!


----------



## drmartin1998

First CBR bus for HS showed up at Jamaica at 6:40 this morning. We are on our way!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> 2:45 was not early enough for Ray Park's line. They are a maybe. Ashley's line is closed. View attachment 100936


Wow...do you know what time you had to be there for Ray? or Jeremy? and what time did Ashley's line close?


----------



## loribird

Well,I didn't quite catch up before getting started today, but I'm here at the tapstyles! Feel free to say hi, I'm in a Jedi Minnie Mouse cosplay


----------



## xApril

I slept till 5:40am but it seems if you don't have a wristband, you won't be meeting anyone at this point. I believe they are all out.


----------



## yulilin3

Sorry in advance for my completely wrong predictions on Ray Park for this weekend. I guess my streak of guessing right had to come to an end. Not sure if they cut a whole bunch of fps or the fact that there's no 4th guest did it.
If you're coming for him this Saturday or Sunday no later than 1am


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> I slept till 5:40am but it seems if you don't have a wristband, you won't be meeting anyone at this point. I believe they are all out.


What time did you get there?


----------



## jbc18

So the last people to get Ray Park standby wristbands arrived at 2:50ish. I got here at like 2:15 and no one came for a good half hour. That one autograph session is killer


----------



## xApril

I got here at 11:20pm. He is only signing for 90 minutes, so a lot less people. There were a lot of people behind the guarantees and most jumped into Ashley's. When I was coming back from my car, someone was saying this was their first time not getting someone so that's why I'm assuming they're out.


----------



## lovingeire

We are about 10 back at the tap styles. Bus showed up around quarter till 7. There was only one other family witb is on the bus. Now to kill time with a one year old...

I have red hair in a bun with an Ewoks bow and a princess leia I love you shirt. Say hi if you see us!


----------



## lovingeire

Oh and I had oldest DS watch the Chewie rub video at the bus stop this morning so he's prepared for our mission!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Wow...do you know what time you had to be there for Ray? or Jeremy? and what time did Ashley's line close?



Dh said including standby,  "Ashleys line closed 6:30. Ray was 2:45. I don't know exact for Jeremy but by 6:30 the latest"


----------



## yulilin3

jbc18 said:


> So the last people to get Ray Park standby wristbands arrived at 2:50ish. I got here at like 2:15 and no one came for a good half hour. That one autograph session is killer





xApril said:


> I got here at 11:20pm. He is only signing for 90 minutes, so a lot less people. There were a lot of people behind the guarantees and most jumped into Ashley's. When I was coming back from my car, someone was saying this was their first time not getting someone so that's why I'm assuming they're out.


Thanks for the reports. That's crazy.


----------



## DanielWhitney

I hope that it is not that bad next Friday.  I can't get there any early than 3 to 3:30.  Possibly will be closer to 4, If it looks to full I may just have to do Peter.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Dh said including standby,  "Ashleys line closed 6:30. Ray was 2:45. I don't know exact for Jeremy but by 6:30 the latest"


Gotcha, thanks


----------



## lovethattink

DanielWhitney said:


> I hope that it is not that bad next Friday.  I can't get there any early than 3 to 3:30.  Possibly will be closer to 4, If it looks to full I may just have to do Peter.



I don't think next week will be as bad.  There should be more time slots available between all the celebs.


----------



## kpd6901

jtowntoflorida said:


> We're on the *Magical Not-at-All Express* right now. We're exhausted and we've been sitting here for a half hour.  And a huge group of high schoolers just boarded.  Ugh.



Just wanting to prepare myself...that's the transport from the airport to resort, right?  What should I prepare myself for? What's so not-so-magical?  Thanks!


----------



## DanielWhitney

Yeah, I am hoping so.  I know there will be another celeb there next Weekend and that will help.  Also maybe more of the locals went this time.  But if they went and didn't get one, they will go next weekend and show up earlier as well.  Do we think he is still only going to have 1 session next weekend as well?


----------



## yulilin3

To add that next week might be better, other than having one more celebrity is that Seasonal Passes are only available until this weekend, next they are blocked out. So that should help as well


----------



## lovethattink

DanielWhitney said:


> Yeah, I am hoping so.  I know there will be another celeb there next Weekend and that will help.  Also maybe more of the locals went this time.  But if they went and didn't get one, they will go next weekend and show up earlier as well.  Do we think he is still only going to have 1 session next weekend as well?



Probably only 1 because of SotS and Visit to the Maul.


----------



## yulilin3

next week they might surprise us and have him do 2 or even three sessions.
VttM will only be performed on Friday at 7pm so he might do 2 that day, after that Saturday and Sunday he only does SotS so he could do all 3 sets like all other actors that have been doing SotS


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> To add that next week might be better, other than having one more celebrity is that Seasonal Passes are only available until this weekend, next they are blocked out. So that should help as well


I just notice on page 1, Weekend V, Frank Oz is missing the not signing bold letters.


----------



## xApril

Letting us in the park now.


----------



## yulilin3

boricuajedi said:


> I just notice on page 1, Weekend V, Frank Oz is missing the not signing bold letters.


thanks for letting me know, I'll fix that


----------



## Teamanderson

On the bus pulling in! Agh so late!! I'm in a r2 tank if you see me say hi! Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## lovingeire

3rd or 4th for Chewie thanks to the oldest!


----------



## CindySwims

Got the second to last VttM spot at 7:52. We went right there at rope drop. Go quick!! Now in Vaders line. It only goes to first switchback. Not bad.


----------



## yulilin3

CindySwims said:


> Got the second to last VttM spot at 7:52. We went right there at rope drop. Go quick!! Now in Vaders line. It only goes to first switchback. Not bad.


thanks for the report. Could you tell how many kids they were taking and was the actual line long


----------



## Monykalyn

In chewie line just at end of the line holder ribbon thingy. Green shorts tan Lacey top and green light saber earrings.  Also have white hat. Will probably have my pink chill pad around shoulders most of day


----------



## lovingeire

8:09 & we are done with Chewie & checking in for breakfast!


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> To add that next week might be better, other than having one more celebrity is that Seasonal Passes are only available until this weekend, next they are blocked out. So that should help as well


What do you mean by season passes being blocked. Do you mean annual passes or something else? I thought annual passes were never blocked out? Nevermind... I just read it was Florida seasonal passes and not annual passes.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> What do you mean by season passes being blocked. Do you mean annual passes or something else? I thought annual passes were never blocked out?


There are annual passes (no blockout dates) and seasonal passes (blockout dates)


----------



## Cluelyss

aggietwins03 said:


> Seriously?   I didn't even think of that. I did try to use my husband's, but he's linked to my account. Thank you for the information.  Now I just have to keep my fingers crossed that another pops up.


It doesn't matter if DH is linked to your account, it will just ask if he wants to remove himself from the conflicting ADR. Say yes and you can proceed with the new booking. I did this several times with my and DH's account while I was finalizing our plans. 

And I got probably 8 alerts for the breakfast in the 48 hours before, so don't give up hope!!! You can also try walking up right at 8 am if all else fails.


----------



## xApril

In line for x wing collectibles. They are really pulsing the line today. It is just one switchback and we have been here for almost fifteen minutes.

Edit: just checked the app and found a stars of the saga for today! Woo!


----------



## Monykalyn

@Teamanderson were you in line at galactic shortly after 8


----------



## yulilin3

the sale is starting early. Deb from allears just took this pic at Watto's Grotto. Remember if you are an AP you can add your regular 10% on top of that


----------



## Teamanderson

Monykalyn said:


> @Teamanderson were you in line at galactic shortly after 8


Yes, we had an 8:05. We are inside now eating and met @lovingeire


----------



## subtchr

Quick question for weekdays -- I will be at DHS on Tuesday next week. I have an ADR for Rebel Hangar, yay!

Other than RH, are there any other SW elements at the park during the week? They do offer the Darth Vader, Yoda, and Jabba cupcakes at CS restaurants, right?

Thanks!


----------



## Teamanderson

Of course my husband is being silly in all the photos lol


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> the sale is starting early. Deb from allears just took this pic at Watto's Grotto. Remember if you are an AP you can add your regular 10% on top of that


Oooohh, man that mean nothing left for next weekend!


----------



## yulilin3

boricuajedi said:


> Oooohh, man that mean nothing left for next weekend!


doubtful...that means that they still have a lot of merchandise. Will do a scan with pictures on Sunday


----------



## yulilin3

subtchr said:


> Quick question for weekdays -- I will be at DHS on Tuesday next week. I have an ADR for Rebel Hangar, yay!
> 
> Other than RH, are there any other SW elements at the park during the week? They do offer the Darth Vader, Yoda, and Jabba cupcakes at CS restaurants, right?
> 
> Thanks!


weekdays they will have both character meals, Rebel Hangar, JTA and the specialty cupcakes


----------



## keishashadow

I've been busy planning another quick visit pre 4th of July, but wanted to shout out my thanks to yulilin for keeping this thread!  .  Was nice to meet you and sunshine girl.  see 'ya next year!


----------



## pookadoo77

momofallsons said:


> If you're there at rope drop any of the days, could you please see how the VttM signups are looking?  I'm curious on how bad the lines are and how quickly the spots fill up.  Thank you!!!



curious too, ty



d-r said:


> Remember that Peter will only sign things with Chewbacca. The last week the AP poster is Chewbacca.



ty!



DanielWhitney said:


> Would love to know this info.  I will be arriving about 3ish next Friday morning and trying to do Ray.  I know there is one less person signing this week so that should be in my favor.  Hope you enjoy meeting him.



We will be in Mayhew line about then, maybe run into u!



aggietwins03 said:


> I am so frustrated. I have been checking for a Saturday Galactic breakfast obsessively for days now, and tonight 3 of them popped up at the same time. BUT the system wouldn't let me book any of them because I have the FTF package booked at 10.   And of course the phone line is closed for the day!   Grrrrr...I'm practically in tears.
> 
> Aaaaannnnnddddd....all three are gone.



are you on the facebook cancel ADR group? And of course try the day and night before.... link to group is in my signature....



CindySwims said:


> Got the second to last VttM spot at 7:52. We went right there at rope drop. Go quick!! Now in Vaders line. It only goes to first switchback. Not bad.



aw man. close one, I am headed straight there next Friday. After you pass the old American Idol building on your right, where exactly at ABC sound studios did you sign up at? Is there a sign or something else to look for? Thanks! Prepping, lol....



yulilin3 said:


> the sale is starting early. Deb from allears just took this pic at Watto's Grotto. Remember if you are an AP you can add your regular 10% on top of that



Oh NO!!! Good for Weekend IV people but hope some stuff is left next Friday..... At least the SWW shirts.....


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> curious too, ty
> 
> 
> 
> ty!
> 
> 
> 
> We will be in Mayhew line about then, maybe run into u!
> 
> 
> 
> are you on the facebook cancel ADR group? And of course try the day and night before.... link to group is in my signature....
> 
> 
> 
> aw man. close one, I am headed straight there next Friday. After you pass the old American Idol building on your right, where exactly at ABC sound studios did you sign up at? Is there a sign or something else to look for? Thanks! Prepping, lol....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh NO!!! Good for Weekend IV people but hope some stuff is left next Friday..... At least the SWW shirts.....


someone reported earlier that they were signing up at 7:52am and were second to last spot. So if it's a priority go there first thing
EDIT TO ADD: just saw you read it
After passing the old AIE theater, there's a gift shop on your right and right after is the info desk. There's a sign


----------



## Metz172

Well I have already had to adjust plans.  We have been here 4 days already and made the choice not to push the kids for rope drop. On the bus now.  Should be there perfectly timed to pick up our credentials and wait for the parade.  We have Sunday for a backup so I am just going to relax and enjoy the day.


----------



## morrison2951

WOW- some crazy early times this morning to be shut out of autograph FP's!  Times sure have changed since my first SWW back in 2000.  

Over the SWW years I have been able to get autographs from Anthony, Warwick, Ray, Jeremy and Peter to name a few.  Nowadays, not so much.  

Just remember there's still fun to be had at SWW, autographs or not!


----------



## HCinKC

mmafan said:


> View attachment 100849 Got the first Dtech back. This one is Lucas.


Oh, I got the TIE Fighter pilot. Are you happy with the look-a-like...ness? I am so envious of the folks who've already gotten their's! We were the first Saturday and still have only gotten the notice that the order has been processed.



kpd6901 said:


> Just wanting to prepare myself...that's the transport from the airport to resort, right?  What should I prepare myself for? What's so not-so-magical?  Thanks!


There is no way to prepare. It can be waiting and jam packed which it sounds like this PP experienced. Or it can be five minutes on a mostly empty bus and on your way to the resorts which is what we experienced. Once we reached the bus, we were at our resort within about 45 minutes. It could easily be twice that though. Just be prepared to go with the flow!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> There are annual passes (no blockout dates) and seasonal passes (blockout dates)



Does that mean that you won't be there next weekend, or do you have an annual pass? Do they always block weekend V?


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Does that mean that you won't be there next weekend, or do you have an annual pass? Do they always block weekend V?


I have an annual pass so I don't have any blockout dates. They usually block from the 3rd week of June all the way to mid August.


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> I have an annual pass so I don't have any blockout dates. They usually block from the 3rd week of June all the way to mid August.



yuck......


----------



## lovethattink

We bought a hat. They ate huge and can't be adjusted. 

What else is reduced?


----------



## delmar411

lovingeire said:


> 8:09 & we are done with Chewie & checking in for breakfast!View attachment 100943View attachment 100943



LOL! We were the ones in front of you at Chewie. Hope breakfast is good!


----------



## Teamanderson

In line for JTA. Was told they still have evening spots. Looks like an hour wait. Hope we get a spot for parade. 

Also, at Galactic all of the characters came to the table but we forgot to get their autographs. We waited hoping they'd come back to our table but was told they only come to your table once. The server took the boys light sabers and got the signatures. Just ask instead of waiting


----------



## mmafan

HCinKC said:


> Oh, I got the TIE Fighter pilot. Are you happy with the look-a-like...ness? I am so envious of the folks who've already gotten their's! We were the first Saturday and still have only gotten the notice that the order has been processed.
> 
> 
> There is no way to prepare. It can be waiting and jam packed which it sounds like this PP experienced. Or it can be five minutes on a mostly empty bus and on your way to the resorts which is what we experienced. Once we reached the bus, we were at our resort within about 45 minutes. It could easily be twice that though. Just be prepared to go with the flow!


yea I like it it looks better than last year......still waiting on mine and my wife....pics to follow


----------



## mmafan

as I sit here in NY im thinking I should be waiting for the parade!!!!!!!!!!!  lol


----------



## soniam

mmafan said:


> as I sit here in NY im thinking I should be waiting for the parade!!!!!!!!!!!  lol



I wish I was waiting for the parade, instead of waiting on simulations at work. Next year


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> We bought a hat. They ate huge and can't be adjusted.
> 
> What else is reduced?


I don't know, I only saw the pic of the hat. Are you there?


----------



## Metz172

I am here!!!!! All the months of planning are already worth it. Everyone is so happy and all we did was check in for the package and eat Mickey bars. The looks on the girls faces when the woman was describing what the package includes was priceless.  I am holding our spots and they are out walking around. Thank you all for the information.


----------



## jennab113

HCinKC said:


> Oh, I got the TIE Fighter pilot. Are you happy with the look-a-like...ness? I am so envious of the folks who've already gotten their's! We were the first Saturday and still have only gotten the notice that the order has been processed.


I did mine the Thursday before Weekend 1 at the Galactic Gathering, and I did it pretty early in the morning - like 10:30 after they opened at 10.


----------



## Felipe4

Looks like this thread will get to 1000 posts by the end of the day!


----------



## yulilin3

Metz172 said:


> I am here!!!!! All the months of planning are already worth it. Everyone is so happy and all we did was check in for the package and eat Mickey bars. The looks on the girls faces when the woman was describing what the package includes was priceless.  I am holding our spots and they are out walking around. Thank you all for the information.


Awesome!! Have a super SWW day


----------



## mmafan

soniam said:


> I wish I was waiting for the parade, instead of waiting on simulations at work. Next year


but I am drinking coffee form my SWW 2015 mug.......


----------



## Teamanderson

Looking for shade for parade. We are sitting right by wheelchair spots by Hollywood studios statue. Is this a good spot? Will we see all the characters?


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Looking for shade for parade. We are sitting right by wheelchair spots by Hollywood studios statue. Is this a good spot? Will we see all the characters?


you mean the director statue? on Hollywood Blvd? you will see the entire parade. They come from the entrance and end at the stage. Have fun


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know, I only saw the pic of the hat. Are you there?



Just got here about 20 minutes ago. Still jta spots left when we walked by. We are at our table. Said hi to Ray Park and family.

We'll check it out when we go pick up the posters.


----------



## Seltzer76

Advice for weekend V please....I will be at DHS Fri 2pm to close and Sat 8am to close (this will be my first and potentially only trip to SWW...at least for the near future)

With an 8:05 Galactic Breakfast on Saturday, do I do the Chewie Run on Saturday (and risk being late to breakfast), or wait in line to meet him/Ewoks on Friday afternoon.  I have no definite plans on Friday between 2 - 5.  

Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

Seltzer76 said:


> Advice for weekend V please....I will be at DHS Fri 2pm to close and Sat 8am to close (this will be my first and potentially only trip to SWW...at least for the near future)
> 
> With an 8:05 Galactic Breakfast on Saturday, do I do the Chewie Run on Saturday (and risk being late to breakfast), or wait in line to meet him/Ewoks on Friday afternoon.  I have no definite plans on Friday between 2 - 5.
> 
> Thank you!


If you are a fast walker you could make the Chewie line and be one of the first and still make it to your ressie. They have a 15 minute late policy.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

SO is it now looking like I would have to be at DHS at like 3:00am to get a FP for Jeremy B?


----------



## Teamanderson

Pop corn stand by great movie ride left to stage by bathrooms has Darth Vader popcorn buckets and the Han Solo. Plenty of steins too!


----------



## Teamanderson

Only times left for JTA are 5:30, 6 and 7:30. Just signed up.


----------



## yulilin3

not really related but bottled water has gone up. Remember you can get FREE cups of water from any quick service


----------



## lovethattink

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> SO is it now looking like I would have to be at DHS at like 3:00am to get a FP for Jeremy B?



Dh got in line at 2:45 am this morning and got a fp for 2:15pm.


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> SO is it now looking like I would have to be at DHS at like 3:00am to get a FP for Jeremy B?


at 4 at the very latest


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> not really related but bottled water has gone up. Remember you can get FREE cups of water from any quick service



Yes!  That advice came in handy for us a couple of times during the hot afternoon.  My hydration survival tip:  I kept the water bottle we received from the parade snacks and refilled throughout the day at water fountains.


----------



## FoolishMortal82

General question, are the last weekends any less crowded than the first few? Already trying to plan my next few trips (I know, I have a problem). I went during Memorial Day weekend this year and was wondering if maybe that was my first mistake? Curious if the last two weekends are any better than that. Thanks and I'm super jealous of everyone at SWW today!


----------



## d-r

jbc18 said:


> So the last people to get Ray Park standby wristbands arrived at 2:50ish. I got here at like 2:15 and no one came for a good half hour. That one autograph session is killer



 a guy said he arrived 2:30 and was 4th stand by


----------



## FoolishMortal82

wdwalice said:


> Yes!  That advice came in handy for us a couple of times during the hot afternoon.  My hydration survival tip:  I kept the water bottle we received from the parade snacks and refilled throughout the day at water fountains.



That water isn't always the coldest but when I was there, the people who were selling drinks never seemed to mind if I snagged a few ice cubes from them to put in my water bottle! Just another tip.


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> not really related but bottled water has gone up. Remember you can get FREE cups of water from any quick service


...AND FREE ICE.........its good if you have small kids...they can hold handfuls of ice to keep them cool


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> not really related but bottled water has gone up. Remember you can get FREE cups of water from any quick service



I really wish they would install something like the Coke Freestyle machines or at least water bottle fillers/water fountains with decent tasting water. I really hate waiting in line for water.


----------



## yulilin3

FoolishMortal82 said:


> That water isn't always the coldest but when I was there, the people who were selling drinks never seemed to mind if I snagged a few ice cubes from them to put in my water bottle! Just another tip.


try not to use the ice from the carts (the ones they used to keep the bottles and sprayers cold) better to go inside a QS restaurant and ask for a cup of ice or ice water


----------



## wdwalice

FoolishMortal82 said:


> That water isn't always the coldest but when I was there, the people who were selling drinks never seemed to mind if I snagged a few ice cubes from them to put in my water bottle! Just another tip.



I prefer room temperature so it was good for me.  I can't escape brain freeze!  LOL!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

lovethattink said:


> Dh got in line at 2:45 am this morning and got a fp for 2:15pm.





yulilin3 said:


> at 4 at the very latest



Yep totes not getting my stein signed by JB then le sigh. Ohh well I will see if Boba will sign it


----------



## Disaholic73

yulilin3 said:


> the sale is starting early. Deb from allears just took this pic at Watto's Grotto. Remember if you are an AP you can add your regular 10% on top of that



Sorry but for some reason I can't see the sale image? What is the markdown??


----------



## d-r

yulilin3 said:


> Gotcha, thanks



I was in Jeremy's line about 20 people outside the security gate (arrived 4am).
they started working the lines about six. When they did that, around 6:25 they told people in Ray Park's line they were out of luck. Jeremy's line was in standby by then, so some went to Ashley's line and shut it down. The one's that were further in the back didn't hear and hung out for another 10 minutes or so. I think some got left with nothing.


----------



## yulilin3

Disaholic73 said:


> Sorry but for some reason I can't see the sale image? What is the markdown??


it's the black hat that has the orange rim and says star wars weekends...


----------



## d-r

yulilin3 said:


> at 4 at the very latest



I was at 4am and about 20 outside the security check. I'd say we were about 1/2 way through the 3 shows.


----------



## yulilin3

New Force for Change Force Awaken pin is out today
https://instagram.com/p/3jUFU7gcGM/


----------



## d-r

FoolishMortal82 said:


> General question, are the last weekends any less crowded than the first few? Already trying to plan my next few trips (I know, I have a problem). I went during Memorial Day weekend this year and was wondering if maybe that was my first mistake? Curious if the last two weekends are any better than that. Thanks and I'm super jealous of everyone at SWW today!




well, there are no seasonal passes or main gates, but there are more kids out of school. Probably better than Memorial day though.


----------



## yulilin3

Stephanie just installed periscope on her phone using my twitter. If anyone wants to follow along we are thinking of broadcasting the back side of the stage after the parade so you guys can see how the characters and celebrities exit on Sunday. This would be around 11:30am.
Tomorrow do you guys wanna see the Rebels show? we have fp for that.
How about the Luke, Leia and droids last set tomorrow?
I'll probably give like a 5 minute warning post here so you guys can see.
My twitter is: yulilin Or you can search by name Yulady


----------



## wdwalice

Hi! For those tracking their D-Tech figures, my DH got his via FedEx yesterday.  His appointment was on Friday, May 15 at 12:30 p.m.  We didn't need to be home to sign for it.  

It was the highlight of the evening to open box and it's awesome! Looks great and totally worth the money for the happiness it brought him.  

In fact, I think I may get Princess Leia for myself next time.


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> Stephanie just installed periscope on her phone using my twitter. If anyone wants to follow along we are thinking of broadcasting the back side of the stage after the parade so you guys can see how the characters and celebrities exit on Sunday. This would be around 11:30am.
> Tomorrow do you guys wanna see the Rebels show? we have fp for that.
> How about the Luke, Leia and droids last set tomorrow?
> I'll probably give like a 5 minute warning post here so you guys can see.
> My twitter is: yulilin Or you can search by name Yulady


that's funny I was going to do this for next year and do the parades shows fireworks ect............


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> Stephanie just installed periscope on her phone using my twitter. If anyone wants to follow along we are thinking of broadcasting the back side of the stage after the parade so you guys can see how the characters and celebrities exit on Sunday. This would be around 11:30am.
> Tomorrow do you guys wanna see the Rebels show? we have fp for that.
> How about the Luke, Leia and droids last set tomorrow?
> I'll probably give like a 5 minute warning post here so you guys can see.
> My twitter is: yulilin Or you can search by name Yulady


Following you on periscope.


----------



## Monykalyn

delmar411 said:


> LOL! We were the ones in front of you at Chewie. Hope breakfast is good!


We were behind both of you at chewie- farther back though.  We checked in at 9:10 for our 9:30 breakfast. Went through Darths mall and chilling at LMA show. Girls went back to resort for a bit. DS is liking the car show!


----------



## Monykalyn

FYI if you are just at the end of the ribbon line holder thing for chewie it's about a 40 minute wait. Really not bad at all- shaded in am


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> that's funny I was going to do this for next year and do the parades shows fireworks ect............


I'm so behind on technology I just saw they had it. I would've been doing from weekend I


----------



## ArielRae

Does anyone know if the unsold merchandise will be hitting the Character Warehouse Outlets shortly after the end of Star Wars weekends? We will be back in WDW June 17th - 23rd and plan to hit the outlet stores before we leave this trip.


----------



## paysensmom

Anyone meeting Ray Park that would be willing to take a picture (drawing of duck Maul) in to get signed for my son?


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

momofallsons said:


> As far as #3, I might see you in line since VttM followed by Chewie might be our route that morning as well!



Sounds like a plan @momofallsons!  I'll be there with my 9 year old son, who will be wearing a darth maul duck tank top!  Say hi!  Do you have anyone waiting in the Chewie line that morning?


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> Stephanie just installed periscope on her phone using my twitter. If anyone wants to follow along we are thinking of broadcasting the back side of the stage after the parade so you guys can see how the characters and celebrities exit on Sunday. This would be around 11:30am.
> Tomorrow do you guys wanna see the Rebels show? we have fp for that.
> How about the Luke, Leia and droids last set tomorrow?
> I'll probably give like a 5 minute warning post here so you guys can see.
> My twitter is: yulilin Or you can search by name Yulady


I just followed you....im Mmamatt


----------



## delmar411

Waiting in line at backlot for lunch. We have fps for Ray and Jeremy, met chewie,  rode star tours, met amidala, met chipewoks, got ap.posters, met Anakin, met Maul, picked up what I needed at the Mall, met tusken raiders, met Donald and goofy, rode TSM, met Mickey and Minnie and now we are resting. It is 11:56


----------



## yulilin3

ArielRae said:


> Does anyone know if the unsold merchandise will be hitting the Character Warehouse Outlets shortly after the end of Star Wars weekends? We will be back in WDW June 17th - 23rd and plan to hit the outlet stores before we leave this trip.


the merchandise will go to the CM only store first. Not sure how long after that it starts showing up at the outlets


----------



## yulilin3

New fans


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3

on sale $19.99

on sale $44.95

thanks @lovethattink for the pics


----------



## yulilin3

A reminder for anyone looking for the roaming Clone Troopers and Jawas they are roaming the streets of Darth's Mall. So go thru the black gates by LMA and you'll find them there. Some Clone Troopers do come out toward where the Clone Wars meet and greet is but mostly they stay on the streets of Darth's Mall


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> you mean the director statue? on Hollywood Blvd? you will see the entire parade. They come from the entrance and end at the stage. Have fun


It was great!!


----------



## Teamanderson

The build a Lego at prop shop is free right?


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> The build a Lego at prop shop is free right?


yep. I forgot the times though. I think it was 1 to 5pm


----------



## pookadoo77

Who all is going Friday 6/12? We will be there FtF premium and doing VttM/chewie run.... see yall there?


----------



## bushdianee

My niece and I are taking a mid day break and I just got a phone call asking if DN would like to march in the Star Wars motorcade tomorrow! She will be over moon when she wakes up.


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> Who all is going Friday 6/12? We will be there FtF premium and doing VttM/chewie run.... see yall there?


I'll be there in the evening. See you in a week



bushdianee said:


> My niece and I are taking a mid day break and I just got a phone call asking if DN would like to march in the Star Wars motorcade tomorrow! She will be over moon when she wakes up.


 awesome


----------



## mexxican

wdwalice said:


> Hi! For those tracking their D-Tech figures, my DH got his via FedEx yesterday.  His appointment was on Friday, May 15 at 12:30 p.m.  We didn't need to be home to sign for it.
> 
> It was the highlight of the evening to open box and it's awesome! Looks great and totally worth the money for the happiness it brought him.
> 
> In fact, I think I may get Princess Leia for myself next time.


We did ours on the first day too (not sure time, we did it way before our reservations). My sons Carbonite was delivered on Wed and my wife's Princess Leia (w/blaster) will be here Monday. Still waiting on my Jedi though


----------



## Music City Mama

pookadoo77 said:


> Who all is going Friday 6/12? We will be there FtF premium and doing VttM/chewie run.... see yall there?



We'll be there on 6/12, but won't be doing any of those things. That day, we'll be at the Rebels show and we have a RH ADR that evening. I will have a lime green Mickey head on our backpack, so please say 'hi' if you see us!


----------



## yulilin3

mexxican said:


> We did ours on the first day too (not sure time, we did it way before our reservations). My sons Carbonite was delivered on Wed and my wife's Princess Leia (w/blaster) will be here Monday. Still waiting on my Jedi though


how did they come out?


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> on sale $19.99
> View attachment 101007
> on sale $44.95
> View attachment 101008
> thanks @lovethattink for the pics


I like the hoodie like shirt


----------



## frisbeego

pookadoo77 said:


> Who all is going Friday 6/12? We will be there FtF premium and doing VttM/chewie run.... see yall there?



We are, and we're planning the same things as you.  It's just DS and I, so we can't split up.  We might just have to bite the bullet on a long Chewie wait.  Or, we have RH on Tuesday, so we could get lucky and see him there.


----------



## yulilin3

@MunchkinandSugarBear  Boba signs the stein 
https://instagram.com/p/3jsDO0PD9P/


----------



## SureAsLiz

d-r said:


> well, there are no seasonal passes or main gates, but there are more kids out of school. Probably better than Memorial day though.


If you mean main gates as in cast member main gates, they are allowed in (as well as guest passes) for both weekends


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

FoolishMortal82 said:


> General question, are the last weekends any less crowded than the first few? Already trying to plan my next few trips (I know, I have a problem). I went during Memorial Day weekend this year and was wondering if maybe that was my first mistake? Curious if the last two weekends are any better than that. Thanks and I'm super jealous of everyone at SWW today!


You think you have a problem......DH and DD have been not so subtly hinting that they expect to go to SWW next year ( our APs expire in January and I was going to get new ones in Sept thus missing May). ...last night I found myself looking up Memorial Day dates for 2016 and 2017 so I can try to figure out buying an AP for next May that will make it so we can go to SWW in 2016 and 2017 ideally avoiding the holiday weekend....


----------



## Lavaluma

pookadoo77 said:


> Who all is going Friday 6/12? We will be there FtF premium and doing VttM/chewie run.... see yall there?


We'll be there. We're doing the JTA/Chewie run, have the FtF Deluxe and have a RH ADR squeezed in between SotS and Oz. Fingers crossed that our schedule works.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

yulilin3 said:


> @MunchkinandSugarBear  Boba signs the stein
> https://instagram.com/p/3jsDO0PD9P/



YEEEEEEESSSSSSSS 
I know my mission! Good thing I still have 2 whole weekends to complete it.


----------



## Disaholic73

pookadoo77 said:


> Who all is going Friday 6/12? We will be there FtF premium and doing VttM/chewie run.... see yall there?



Myself, girlfriend and my two kids will be doing Chewie run on Friday.  We will also be doing Galactic Breakfast, RH at 4:10 and Jedi Mickeys at either 7:25 or 8:30.  It will depend on the report about trying to meet the Fab 4 in the evening and then will be dropping one of those on Monday.


----------



## lovingeire

delmar411 said:


> LOL! We were the ones in front of you at Chewie. Hope breakfast is good!



We saw you guys in the Blister Pavk line as well! My son noticed you guys but you were a bit too far away to say hi. I almost asked if you were disers!

We've had a great day! Met Chewie and Logray, breakfast was awesome, middle DS built a Lightsaber with almost no line vs Monday when the line was 15 people deep, checked in for parade, watched parade, then helped DH get littles back to AoA and oldest and I went back to DHS, rose Star Tours, met stormtroopers, Commander Cody and Ahsoka, shopped at Darths Maul and hit a few more roaming characters. Now sitting in Stars of the Saga!


----------



## pbb322

Hi all, sorry I missed many pages traveling yesterday and at MK this morning!  Looking for advice - we will be at rope drop tomorrow to sign up for JTA for DS while DH and DD go to Chewie line.  Any hints for making sure we are as close as possible to the front of the line for JTA?  I plan to be at turnstiles with him by 6:45, is that early enough? We have to leave the park by 4 tomorrow for DD 3rd birthday dinner, so our options for slots are limited, so if we are too far back and get stuck in late day shows he will be so disappointed.  We will be there Sunday too, but he wants to do PMC and, if possible, VttM sign ups on Sunday (which is also our DPP FTF package day.  

Also, after 2 days with DD, it is 100% clear she needs a good nap mid-day.  Since we have a short park day tomorrow, I'm hoping to find somewhere quiet to sit with her and try and get a nap in her stoller - any suggestions? We will leave if we have to, but I'd hate to take away more options from DS's possible JTA slots.


----------



## lovingeire

And it was great to meet @Teamanderson today!


----------



## delmar411

lovingeire said:


> We saw you guys in the Blister Pavk line as well! My son noticed you guys but you were a bit too far away to say hi. I almost asked if you were disers!
> 
> We've had a great day! Met Chewie and Logray, breakfast was awesome, middle DS built a Lightsaber with almost no line vs Monday when the line was 15 people deep, checked in for parade, watched parade, then helped DH get littles back to AoA and oldest and I went back to DHS, rose Star Tours, met stormtroopers, Commander Cody and Ahsoka, shopped at Darths Maul and hit a few more roaming characters. Now sitting in Stars of the Saga!



I saw you there as well. I am at the end of my rope with the heat so that line about killed me and we were 1 family back from meeting with Ashoka Commander Cody and Captain Rex. I about cried when Cody left. So we will have to try again..ack! 

DS9 is signed up for Ray's show so we have to be over there at 4:30. I need a nap or just to lay down and throw a tantrum. Either way would work for me about now. LOL


----------



## Kevin_W

I just wanted to chime in and say I miss the premiere theater. Theater of the Stars is a sauna.


----------



## Monykalyn

Sitting in stars if saga and no preshiw (yet anyway).


----------



## lovingeire

Oh and we checked in for FrF around 10:40 they told us they had plenty of passes left for all the shows. They gave us two for SotS and then 3 for Oni Wan since my husband was taking the little kids back to the resort to nap.

I'm pleasantly surprised with the temperature in the Theater so far.


----------



## soniam

Kevin_W said:


> I just wanted to chime in and say I miss the premiere theater. Theater of the Stars is a sauna.



It's way bigger though and allows more people to see the shows.


----------



## Kevin_W

Delmar. Ashoka has been tough. She's personable and her brutally hot line moves very slowly. We must have been just ahead of you in line.


----------



## Kevin_W

lovingeire said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised with the temperature in the Theater so far.



We're parked right under the non-working fan...


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> Hi all, sorry I missed many pages traveling yesterday and at MK this morning!  Looking for advice - we will be at rope drop tomorrow to sign up for JTA for DS while DH and DD go to Chewie line.  Any hints for making sure we are as close as possible to the front of the line for JTA?  I plan to be at turnstiles with him by 6:45, is that early enough? We have to leave the park by 4 tomorrow for DD 3rd birthday dinner, so our options for slots are limited, so if we are too far back and get stuck in late day shows he will be so disappointed.  We will be there Sunday too, but he wants to do PMC and, if possible, VttM sign ups on Sunday (which is also our DPP FTF package day.
> 
> Also, after 2 days with DD, it is 100% clear she needs a good nap mid-day.  Since we have a short park day tomorrow, I'm hoping to find somewhere quiet to sit with her and try and get a nap in her stoller - any suggestions? We will leave if we have to, but I'd hate to take away more options from DS's possible JTA slots.


as you enter stay to the left of Hollywood Blvd as close to the rope by Vine St. as possible (you will see JTA CM holding that rope) walk fast when they open, if you have a stroller leave it behind before attempting to sign up, they don't allow strollers in the line.
For naps, One Man's Dream and the Animation Bldg would be the best


----------



## lovingeire

delmar411 said:


> I saw you there as well. I am at the end of my rope with the heat so that line about killed me and we were 1 family back from meeting with Ashoka Commander Cody and Captain Rex. I about cried when Cody left. So we will have to try again..ack!
> 
> DS9 is signed up for Ray's show so we have to be over there at 4:30. I need a nap or just to lay down and throw a tantrum. Either way would work for me about now. LOL



I sat in the shade and let my son stand in the line towards the end because the heat was killing me too! I'm way too pale for this!

I'm so sorry you missed Cody! We had perfect timing because he came out solo and then Ahsoka came out a group or two ahead of us. Some people didn't get to meet her. But my oldests name is Cody so he was mainly worried about him.


----------



## lovingeire

Kevin_W said:


> We're parked right under the non-working fan...



Oh no! That is not magical at all!


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> Sitting in stars if saga and no preshiw (yet anyway).





Monykalyn said:


> Sitting in stars if saga and no preshiw (yet anyway).


probably waiting for Ray or Jeremy...


----------



## Monykalyn

Yeah I think so. Someone sitting behind us said her autograph session she didn't get her autograph as he ran out of time (not sure who it was) but she is guaranteed another session. So she ran over to SOTS


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> Yeah I think so. Someone sitting behind us said her autograph session she didn't get her autograph as he ran out of time (not sure who it was) but she is guaranteed another session. So she ran over to SOTS


did they ever do the pre show?


----------



## pbb322

yulilin3 said:


> as you enter stay to the left of Hollywood Blvd as close to the rope by Vine St. as possible (you will see JTA CM holding that rope) walk fast when they open, if you have a stroller leave it behind before attempting to sign up, they don't allow strollers in the line.
> For naps, One Man's Dream and the Animation Bldg would be the best


Thank you!  Stroller will go with DH and DD to Chewie.  I'll tell DS to walk fast!  Fingers crossed.  Now heading back to MK, little princess has woken up from nap and is anxiously waiting her A&E fastpass time - although she has asked me about 110 times where Vader is.  I think after 2 days at MK she thinks I was lying about Vader being at Disney World, lol! At 3 and being her first trip she still quite doesn't understand when I tell her that there are other parks we will go to.


----------



## Monykalyn

yulilin3 said:


> did they ever do the pre show?


Yes. Started at 3:30 and lasted 7 minutes


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 101006



Oh man! i have our old WDW ones packed, but we might need one of these! haha


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

pookadoo77 said:


> Who all is going Friday 6/12? We will be there FtF premium and doing VttM/chewie run.... see yall there?



We will be there all weekend.  We have the Deluxe FTF and will be doing the VTTM/Chewie run too!


----------



## yulilin3

galactic breakfast available now for June 7th at 10:50am


----------



## morrison2951

999 pages and counting!  SWW Rules!


----------



## yulilin3

well 999 pages...looking back even though we still have these 2 weekends left here's a look back
First morning


----------



## yulilin3

My favorite part of the whole thing...meeting everyone


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3




----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Do the kids who do VTTM get a certificate or something similar to JTA?  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

a moment my daughter will never forget


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## xApril

The Preshow started at 328 and the show began at 336 and ended at 4. You could tell it was a bit rushed. In stand by now for visit to the maul.  It's overcast and will probably rain soon. Looks like I may not meet the droids tonight. 100% chance of rain at 7.

Also, my fastpass was 115-130 for Ray. Got in line at 1255 and got my photo at 146.


----------



## yulilin3

more DIS friends


----------



## yulilin3

I wonder what Anakin was telling her


----------



## yulilin3

more DIS friends


----------



## yulilin3

and magical moments for dear friends


----------



## yulilin3

yummy food


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3

and drinks


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3

the best host ever


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3

talented and funny celebrities


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3




----------



## Monykalyn

Jeremy and Ray were pretty funny.


----------



## d-r

SureAsLiz said:


> If you mean main gates as in cast member main gates, they are allowed in (as well as guest passes) for both weekends



Somebody told me they were blacked out except this weekend, but I probably misunderstood. Sorry.

Hey here is something else somebody told me, so take it for what its worth, but I heard they ate going to break down frozen in the theater in September and put in something star wars for the movie in Dec.


----------



## yulilin3

dream team meets


----------



## hauntedcity

Hello, all you experts! What time do Ezra and Sabine show up in the rebel hanger?


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3

hauntedcity said:


> Hello, all you experts! What time do Ezra and Sabine show up in the rebel hanger?


around 5:45pm and then again around 6:15pm, they stay for about 10 minutes, walking around


----------



## d-r

xApril said:


> The Preshow started at 328 and the show began at 336 and ended at 4. You could tell it was a bit rushed. In stand by now for visit to the maul.  It's overcast and will probably rain soon. Looks like I may not meet the droids tonight. 100% chance of rain at 7.
> 
> Also, my fastpass was 115-130 for Ray. Got in line at 1255 and got my photo at 146.


Jeremy got really backed up. Missed about a dozen ppl from 215 set. We are first of 430s, in line inside now.


----------



## SureAsLiz

d-r said:


> Somebody told me they were blacked out except this weekend, but I probably misunderstood. Sorry.



That would be MK they were talking about! Self-entry is still allowed, but guest passes are blocked through the end of August.
The other 3 parks are all open except for a random day here and there


----------



## yulilin3

1000 pages guys....we did it...and they didn't close us down. The Force is Strong with Us


----------



## mmafan

1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmafan

http://www.starwarsunderworld.com/2015/06/report-star-wars-rebels-blu-ray-coming.html?m=1


----------



## mmafan




----------



## yulilin3

Mommy2Jameson said:


> Do the kids who do VTTM get a certificate or something similar to JTA?  Thanks!


I don't think so. They used to get the lightsabers given during the show but I'm not sure if they still do that.
They do give action figures from Hasbro to kids in the PMC kids edition


----------



## mmafan

Showing him the force awakenings trailer.   Lol


----------



## yulilin3

@mmafan that's awesome!!


----------



## pmaurer74

I just let go a Galactic breakfast for 4 on Monday June 8 at 10:40


----------



## hauntedcity

yulilin3 said:


> around 5:45pm and then again around 6:15pm, they stay for about 10 minutes, walking around


Thanks! We have a 6:30 reservation, but we are heading over after VttM to see if we can get in early.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Yahooooo !!!!!
Congratulations @yulilin3  !!
The force is strong with this one !!!!!


----------



## Jawa Livin

At Rebel Lounge now, been here for almost an hour and no characters yet.  Plus it is POURING outside and flooding in front of the quick service entrance.  Everyone be careful!


----------



## hauntedcity

Wow! Anyone caught in the deluge? It looks like they're holding the start of VttM for a few minutes.


----------



## xApril

Inside theater of the stars waiting for visit to the maul. Rain is occasionally coming in, had some mist that got the stage wet. Water is coming down from the top now and has gotten several rows floors wet. We will see if they do the show. Lots of thunder and lightning.


----------



## yulilin3

Kamino


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> Kamino


Oh, no ! :-(
Stay safe


----------



## d-r

SureAsLiz said:


> That would be MK they were talking about! Self-entry is still allowed, but guest passes are blocked through the end of August.
> The other 3 parks are all open except for a random day here and there


Oh yeah, it was at Mk playing sorcers he told me that, now I get it.


----------



## d-r

Rain rain rain came down down down


----------



## yulilin3

Jawa Livin said:


> At Rebel Lounge now, been here for almost an hour and no characters yet.  Plus it is POURING outside and flooding in front of the quick service entrance.  Everyone be careful!


that might be why there are no characters...they have to walk outside to get from point A to point B


----------



## Metz172

hauntedcity said:


> Thanks! We have a 6:30 reservation, but we are heading over after VttM to see if we can get in early.


That's our plan too but not sure with the rain delay for the show if we will get over there early. We got to our seats minutes before the skies opened up luckily.


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> Kamino


I was all sad about having to leave to go to work. Not so much now. 
I just hope tomorrow is not this bad since I have the full day to spend at the event.


----------



## d-r

Jawa Livin said:


> At Rebel Lounge now, been here for almost an hour and no characters yet.  Plus it is POURING outside and flooding in front of the quick service entrance.  Everyone be careful!


You got an extra seat? We are braving it at catering company


----------



## yulilin3

cinder-ellah said:


> Oh, no ! :-(
> Stay safe


I'm not there, I got this from twitter...that area back there floods really badly


----------



## d-r

They messed up Holdens wrist band somehow this mornings at opening and had to reset it. So we missed sign ups but they gave him 5 free fast passes. We went to the shows and Jeremy's signing and were headed to tsm when they deluge.


----------



## yulilin3

someone posted on twitter that they were 4 groups away from meeting Luke, Leia and both Droids around 5ish. So it sounds like the all come together twice a day, I'm just not sure on the timing of the first set


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Wow!!!!  1,000!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

it looks like the show went on


----------



## Laura C

We came back to our hotel room after SOTS, for a freshen up before dessert party and got back just in time but think we're still going to get soaked going back unless it stops soon! Stay safe everybody and hopefully see you at the VIP/ deluxe party side, I'm wearing a white tank with the Winnie the Pooh Jabba the Hutt scene xx


----------



## Seltzer76

yulilin3 said:


> If you are a fast walker you could make the Chewie line and be one of the first and still make it to your ressie. They have a 15 minute late policy.


I am a fast walker and will have no baggage (kids) to slow me down. Thank you!


----------



## boricuajedi

Seltzer76 said:


> I am a fast walker and will have no baggage (kids) to slow me down. Thank you!


Said whaaaat!


----------



## CoopTroop6

Anyone know if the fireworks are gonna go off tonight?


----------



## yulilin3

well guys, signing off for the night. Time to get Sabine's hair ready and then off to bed.
We'll be at ABC Commissary from about 11:30am until 12:15pm Have fp for the Rebels show, might try standby for SotS. Then Rebel Hangar at 5pm. Then off to stalking the Luke, Leia and Droids line to see if their last set stays consistent and then off to our ledge for fireworks.
Hope to see you guys tomorrow


----------



## yulilin3

CoopTroop6 said:


> Anyone know if the fireworks are gonna go off tonight?


it doesn't look like it's storming anymore. They will only cancel them for lightning or very heavy rain


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> well guys, signing off for the night. Time to get Sabine's hair ready and then off to bed.
> We'll be at ABC Commissary from about 11:30am until 12:15pm Have fp for the Rebels show, might try standby for SotS. Then Rebel Hangar at 5pm. Then off to stalking the Luke, Leia and Droids line to see if their last set stays consistent and then off to our ledge for fireworks.
> Hope to see you guys tomorrow


Buenas noches(Good night).


----------



## yulilin3

Just saw this, have to try it out
http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/star...ea-now-open-at-disney's-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## Metz172

Had a great meal at RH.  Ezra and Sabine came by around 7 as well as Jawas. It was great fun.


----------



## delmar411

Logan did the VttM show today and he got a certificate and a diecast ship from 2006 comic con. Which is awesome since he was born in 2006.


----------



## southernfriedmom

I have been MIA since last weekend busy fitting the rest of our WDW vacation in and am trying to catch up now because we are ending our 9 day vacation tomorrow at SWW. Have we heard any more info about people signing up for VttM besides the report of 7:56 and the second to last spot? We were hoping to do Park autographs with my sons but with the new time estimates, we just can't give up our last night at BW so I am desperate to compromise with them to get in the show. I'll also be hunting for the elusive Yoda poster again. BTW I have a couple extra GM SW posters with me if anyone is looking for one of those. Hope to run into some if you tomorrow- just look for the lady in the boot riding a pink scooter with 4 wild children following behind.


----------



## soniam

Laura C said:


> We came back to our hotel room after SOTS, for a freshen up before dessert party and got back just in time but think we're still going to get soaked going back unless it stops soon! Stay safe everybody and hopefully see you at the VIP/ deluxe party side, I'm wearing a white tank with the Winnie the Pooh Jabba the Hutt scene xx



I think I have the same one but in a t-shirt


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> My favorite part of the whole thing...meeting everyone


The random guy in this pic is my DH


----------



## prgal0715

Dessert party moved to the Indiana Jones set due to weather. Fun location!


----------



## soniam

delmar411 said:


> Logan did the VttM show today and he got a certificate and a diecast ship from 2006 comic con. Which is awesome since he was born in 2006.



My son's the same age. I can't wait for him to be there next year. Hope you guys are having a great time.


----------



## delmar411

southernfriedmom said:


> I have been MIA since last weekend busy fitting the rest of our WDW vacation in and am trying to catch up now because we are ending our 9 day vacation tomorrow at SWW. Have we heard any more info about people signing up for VttM besides the report of 7:56 and the second to last spot? We were hoping to do Park autographs with my sons but with the new time estimates, we just can't give up our last night at BW so I am desperate to compromise with them to get in the show. I'll also be hunting for the elusive Yoda poster again. BTW I have a couple extra GM SW posters with me if anyone is looking for one of those. Hope to run into some if you tomorrow- just look for the lady in the boot riding a pink scooter with 4 wild children following behind.



Ask people in lines if they are DVC and they can get you the yoda poster. I am dojng the Vader dash with DS9 in the AM so if you see us, hit me up and I will get one for you.


----------



## Skywise

SCORE!!!!  

Hope everyone was safe from the storm - we got stuck at spaceship earth!  Off to the DPP!


----------



## delmar411

soniam said:


> My son's the same age. I can't wait for him to be there next year. Hope you guys are having a great time.



We had a pretty great day TBH. Everything just fell into place so perfectly.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Logan did the VttM show today and he got a certificate and a diecast ship from 2006 comic con. Which is awesome since he was born in 2006.


That's great, happy they are still giving kids something



prgal0715 said:


> Dessert party moved to the Indiana Jones set due to weather. Fun location!


That is awesome


----------



## delmar411

southernfriedmom said:


> I have been MIA since last weekend busy fitting the rest of our WDW vacation in and am trying to catch up now because we are ending our 9 day vacation tomorrow at SWW. Have we heard any more info about people signing up for VttM besides the report of 7:56 and the second to last spot? We were hoping to do Park autographs with my sons but with the new time estimates, we just can't give up our last night at BW so I am desperate to compromise with them to get in the show. I'll also be hunting for the elusive Yoda poster again. BTW I have a couple extra GM SW posters with me if anyone is looking for one of those. Hope to run into some if you tomorrow- just look for the lady in the boot riding a pink scooter with 4 wild children following behind.



My son was the first to sign up for Vttm but require him to flat out run from those bronze busts to the info desk and I did the 'I'm not running' run. We signed up at approx 7:48am with a lot of people on our heels.
We were at the rope for rope drop too. 
DH and the other 2 did the Chewie run and we caught up to them very shortly after they arrived in line. I think my daughter actually ran though. They were 2nd in line and were there approx 7:50am. 

So my advice is run, safely, but run. And be at the rope. Even if you have to wiggle to the front, just get there.


----------



## southernfriedmom

delmar411 said:


> My son was the first to sign up for Vttm but require him to flat out run from those bronze busts to the info desk and I did the 'I'm not running' run. We signed up at approx 7:48am with a lot of people on our heels.
> We were at the rope for rope drop too.
> DH and the other 2 did the Chewie run and we caught up to them very shortly after they arrived in line. I think my daughter actually ran though. They were 2nd in line and were there approx 7:50am.
> 
> So my advice is run, safely, but run. And be at the rope. Even if you have to wiggle to the front, just get there.


Thanks!! My husband was 3rd or 4th in line for Chewie last weekend but he said it was only because he was playing by the rules & was passed by runners while he was fast walking. He said he won't let that happen with this. Haha Today was my DS birthday and he was determined to ride all thrill rides  at all 4 parks today- my DH got him first in line for RnRC this morning. How early did you get to the turnstiles? Was there parent seating for VttM? If so, how did it work? Hopefully I'll run into you tomorrow. We are off to complete my son's challenge- TT closed for weather before we could finish.


----------



## JayLeeJay

I'm taking a solo trip tomorrow and was just able to get some FPs for the shows. If anyone else has a FP for Rebels, SoTS, or Visit to the Maul and wouldn't mind me sitting with you please let me know.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> I'm taking a solo trip tomorrow and was just able to get some FPs for the shows. If anyone else has a FP for Rebels, SoTS, or Visit to the Maul and wouldn't mind me sitting with you please let me know.


We'll be there for rebels


----------



## momofallsons

pookadoo77 said:


> Who all is going Friday 6/12? We will be there FtF premium and doing VttM/chewie run.... see yall there?



We're there that day.  Thinking of doing the VttM/chewie run as well.


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> We'll be there for rebels



WooHoo. What time do you plan on lining up for the show? I can come find you.


----------



## momofallsons

Mommy2Jameson said:


> Sounds like a plan @momofallsons!  I'll be there with my 9 year old son, who will be wearing a darth maul duck tank top!  Say hi!  Do you have anyone waiting in the Chewie line that morning?



Will keep an eye out for you!  I'll likely be there with 2 boys - not sure which shirts they'll wear yet, but I'll most likely have the lightsaber logo tshirt on.  No, I won't have anyone waiting in the Chewie line, so I'll be heading there myself after VttM.  You?


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> WooHoo. What time do you plan on lining up for the show? I can come find you.


Around 1:15pm. We wanna try and get the seats behind the sound booth


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

here's my confession...I have actively started lying to my family (DH and DD)...  I told them that I came up with a great idea - that next  year since we aren't going to SWW (have APs that expire in January and aren't planning on getting new ones until September) - that we'll go to CT (to see friends - we used to live up there) during SWW.  I told them it would be fun for us to go back to CT and that going during SWW would take our mind off of missing it 

Secretly I'm planning on loading up the car and driving South instead of North and  hitting SWW (thus starting the APs in May instead of September)  <grin>  IF I can keep the secret it's going to be SO much fun to surprise them!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Finally starting to pack and pulling out the stuff I have been stashing away for the kids for the last few months.  I must have really liked one of the vader shirts because I bought the youngest two of them.   One week to go!!!


----------



## delmar411

southernfriedmom said:


> Thanks!! My husband was 3rd or 4th in line for Chewie last weekend but he said it was only because he was playing by the rules & was passed by runners while he was fast walking. He said he won't let that happen with this. Haha Today was my DS birthday and he was determined to ride all thrill rides  at all 4 parks today- my DH got him first in line for RnRC this morning. How early did you get to the turnstiles? Was there parent seating for VttM? If so, how did it work? Hopefully I'll run into you tomorrow. We are off to complete my son's challenge- TT closed for weather before we could finish.



We were at the studios from 9:30pm since we slept out for celeb fps. We were about 5 people back from entering at our tapstile and hustled to the rope. 

There was parent seating, 1 parent could enter with their child and then right behind the parent/child entry was the rest of your group up to a max of 4 per child signed up. We sat front left. The kids sat in the first 2 rows and the parents in the 3-4 rows behind them.


----------



## soniam

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Finally starting to pack and pulling out the stuff I have been stashing away for the kids for the last few months.  I must have really liked one of the vader shirts because I bought the youngest two of them.   One week to go!!!



I just realized last night that I bought two Joy of Pickling books. I haven't even used one yet, but I must be really interested to start pickling


----------



## aggietwins03

Cluelyss said:


> It doesn't matter if DH is linked to your account, it will just ask if he wants to remove himself from the conflicting ADR. Say yes and you can proceed with the new booking. I did this several times with my and DH's account while I was finalizing our plans.
> 
> And I got probably 8 alerts for the breakfast in the 48 hours before, so don't give up hope!!! You can also try walking up right at 8 am if all else fails.



Thanks. I created a second account with a different email address and was able to get an 8:00am. 

*If we arrive at 7am tomorrow and get in the JTA line can we sign up for JTA and make it to breakfast by 8?*


----------



## xApril

I gave up on the droids today. Ended up getting to see Stars of the Saga, Visit to the Maul, and Obi-Wan and Beyond again. I'm hoping the weather is better tomorrow. Going to line up for Jeremy, probably won't go until after midnight...not sure on the time yet. I will try for the droids tomorrow if the weather looks nicer. I am shy and have seen a few DISers in passing, but I shall try to say hi if I get the chance to. Always on the go somewhere. 

Did Great Movie Ride today. The preshow and postshow are nice, but I don't like the ride portion itself now that it's basically completely recorded and the sound system got upgraded. So the narration is loud enough where you can basically feel it in your chest and I didn't really enjoy that.


----------



## Monykalyn

yulilin3 said:


> Around 1:15pm. We wanna try and get the seats behind the sound booth


Apparently if you are a teensy bit late with fast pass check in then you get the seats behind the booth. Great spot (and the fans worked). We were s few rows behind the booth for Rebel show today


----------



## Teamanderson

We were first in line to meet Fisto and it started pouring so we walked in the pouring rain to RH. Before the rain started they warned us that if lighting was within 7 miles the characters had to leave their stations. The wait for RH was SO long. I think people were holding their tables so they didn't have to get out in the rain. We waited an hour to be seated. DS had a 7:30 JTA and it sprinkled but they continued with show, I was glad. Went back to hotel to change and got back in time for fireworks! They were awesome!! We are now seated for fantastic now. Lots of empty seats. We tried so hard to meet Chewie but it never worked out. Line was cut off or it was raining. Did not get fast passes for sign up kids at VTTM. Was told they went instantly. JTA was a 40 minute wait at park open so we left and went to our galactic breakfast at 8:05. After our breakfast I retuned back to JTA just to see if their will spots (I figured there weren't) but there were a couple evening times left. So if you don't have time to go first thing to sign up, just check back later. I hope you get lucky like we did! Maybe Friday's aren't as busy as weekends, I don't know.


----------



## aggietwins03

We have the FTF package for tomorrow. I already have a fast pass for VttM, so what should I choose for my other show. It's me, DH and twin 9-yr olds.


----------



## jimim

Jawa Livin said:


> At Rebel Lounge now, been here for almost an hour and no characters yet.  Plus it is POURING outside and flooding in front of the quick service entrance.  Everyone be careful!


How has the weather been?  Lots of rain?  We leave next week.  Ha met done summer in a few years.  Try to stick with April/May and then oct/nov so we haven't dealt with the Disney rain lately.


----------



## jimim

prgal0715 said:


> Dessert party moved to the Indiana Jones set due to weather. Fun location!


Very very cool!  I would rather that!


----------



## jimim

Ok last question for our trip next week.  For the Chewie line still stick with the path from the video right?  Don't go the way most people go?  Stick with he commission lane way so you dump urself right into the cue?  They didn't change anything did they? Also if we walk over from beach club if we get to the HS gates by 7 will we safe to get ourselves close to the front of the line to get in the Park?  I assume stick to bag check lanes on the left and then go through the check points and head down main street on the left?  Where do they stop u till rope drop?  What time have they been opening up security bag check and into the check points to ticket into the park?  

Thanks everyone.

Jimi

Ps. Thousand pages!  We r nuts!  Totally nuts! But in such a good way though.  All I have to do is get through 4 long days of seeing patients next week and Friday we are on our way!  I hope the kids have a good time!  My daughter told me today that goofy is the bad guy.  Lol. I was laughing.  She is 5.  Doesn't know a lot yet about Star Wars but has been warch no you tube videos up my parents about Star Wars weekends.  Lol I didn't even know.


----------



## CindySwims

yulilin3 said:


> thanks for the report. Could you tell how many kids they were taking and was the actual line long


Line was about 8 kids deep when we arrived. It moved very fast. I think they took about 20 something kids for the show. At the information desk the padawan mind challenge line was on the right and the VttM was on the left. Both lines were much busier than last weekend.


----------



## southernfriedmom

CindySwims said:


> Line was about 8 kids deep when we arrived. It moved very fast. I think they took about 20 something kids for the show. At the information desk the padawan mind challenge line was on the right and the VttM was on the left. Both lines were much busier than last weekend.


Thanks for the details! Fingers crossed for tomorrow morning.


----------



## jane2073

We are seasonal passholders so today was our last SWW day.  

But we got to see SotS and VttM.  Ray Park was really funny and Jeremy Bulloch was down right adorable!!


----------



## Gianfootography

JayLeeJay said:


> I'm taking a solo trip tomorrow and was just able to get some FPs for the shows. If anyone else has a FP for Rebels, SoTS, or Visit to the Maul and wouldn't mind me sitting with you please let me know.


I have a FP for Rebels. So excited to see what Ashley has to say about reprising Ahsoka again. I will probably be passed out on the concrete somewhere. So if you see me passed out, feel free to kick me awake so I don't miss this show. Stars of the Saga was amazing today. Hope to catch it on stand by tomorrow.


----------



## JayLeeJay

Gianfootography said:


> I have a FP for Rebels. So excited to see what Ashley has to say about reprising Ahsoka again. I will probably be passed out on the concrete somewhere. So if you see me passed out, feel free to kick me awake so I don't miss this show. Stars of the Saga was amazing today. Hope to catch it on stand by tomorrow.



Waking up sleeping strangers is a speciality of mine


----------



## CindySwims

They got a certificate signed by Ray Park and a Star Wars toy.


----------



## DancinMama

yulilin3 said:


> If you are a fast walker you could make the Chewie line and be one of the first and still make it to your ressie. They have a 15 minute late policy.



Is that 15 minute late policy a for sure thing? Next week is our first ever time at SWW and our first ever time going to a Table Service restaurant at Disney. We have an 8am ADR for the Galactic Breakfast and are planning to get the park as early as the resort buses will get us there and then I'll take the kids and rush to sign up for JTA while DH heads over Sci-Fi to check us in. If the kids and I don't get back by to Sci-Fi by 8:15 are we out of luck then? Mainly I'm wondering how much we dare push it. I would we devastated if I did something to screw up our ADR at the Galactic Breakfast. 

Opinions??


----------



## CindySwims

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think so. They used to get the lightsabers given during the show but I'm not sure if they still do that.
> They do give action figures from Hasbro to kids in the PMC kids edition


We did get a certificate and a Hasbro toy for today's show. And a favor to ask for anyone who was there tonight (June 5) for the Ray Park show. My son was on the far right side of the stage and we were seated on the far left. I'd love a picture if anyone took one of the 4 yr old blond boy in the Vader shirt on the right. I couldn't get a picture of him from where we were.


----------



## DancinMama

Teamanderson said:


> We were first in line to meet Fisto and it started pouring so we walked in the pouring rain to RH. Before the rain started they warned us that if lighting was within 7 miles the characters had to leave their stations. The wait for RH was SO long. I think people were holding their tables so they didn't have to get out in the rain. We waited an hour to be seated. DS had a 7:30 JTA and it sprinkled but they continued with show, I was glad. Went back to hotel to change and got back in time for fireworks! They were awesome!! We are now seated for fantastic now. Lots of empty seats. We tried so hard to meet Chewie but it never worked out. Line was cut off or it was raining. Did not get fast passes for sign up kids at VTTM. Was told they went instantly. JTA was a 40 minute wait at park open so we left and went to our galactic breakfast at 8:05. After our breakfast I retuned back to JTA just to see if their will spots (I figured there weren't) but there were a couple evening times left. So if you don't have time to go first thing to sign up, just check back later. I hope you get lucky like we did! Maybe Friday's aren't as busy as weekends, I don't know.



When you went back after breakfast how long did you wait to sign up or do they tell you that JTA is full right away?


----------



## pld5

pookadoo77 said:


> Who all is going Friday 6/12? We will be there FtF premium and doing VttM/chewie run.... see yall there?



I will be there Friday, 6/12 with my DH and DS.   We have the FTF Deluxe Premium package and may be doing the Chewie run.   I am hoping to meet Chewie earlier in the week at RH or on our arrival day 6/7, but I am not ruling out the option to see that beautiful fuzzball again.


----------



## boricuajedi

delmar411 said:


> My son was the first to sign up for Vttm but require him to flat out run from those bronze busts to the info desk and I did the 'I'm not running' run. We signed up at approx 7:48am with a lot of people on our heels.
> We were at the rope for rope drop too.
> DH and the other 2 did the Chewie run and we caught up to them very shortly after they arrived in line. I think my daughter actually ran though. They were 2nd in line and were there approx 7:50am.
> 
> So my advice is run, safely, but run. And be at the rope. Even if you have to wiggle to the front, just get there.


Wiggle it just a little bit, like a Hutt.


----------



## momofallsons

delmar411 said:


> My son was the first to sign up for Vttm but require him to flat out run from those bronze busts to the info desk and I did the 'I'm not running' run. We signed up at approx 7:48am with a lot of people on our heels.
> We were at the rope for rope drop too.
> DH and the other 2 did the Chewie run and we caught up to them very shortly after they arrived in line. I think my daughter actually ran though. They were 2nd in line and were there approx 7:50am.
> 
> So my advice is run, safely, but run. And be at the rope. Even if you have to wiggle to the front, just get there.



What path did you take for Vttm?  Wasn't sure if there was a recommended path that had been posted already.


----------



## Teamanderson

Which characters stay for meet in greets during the parade, if any? We may skip the parade Sunday and just try for meets.


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

DancinMama said:


> Is that 15 minute late policy a for sure thing? Next week is our first ever time at SWW and our first ever time going to a Table Service restaurant at Disney. We have an 8am ADR for the Galactic Breakfast and are planning to get the park as early as the resort buses will get us there and then I'll take the kids and rush to sign up for JTA while DH heads over Sci-Fi to check us in. If the kids and I don't get back by to Sci-Fi by 8:15 are we out of luck then? Mainly I'm wondering how much we dare push it. I would we devastated if I did something to screw up our ADR at the Galactic Breakfast.
> 
> Opinions??




I was over 30 mins late to a Sci Fi reservation two weeks ago and they sat us no problem in less than five minutes. I definitely wouldn't advise doing this as we were extremely lucky to be accommodated  

Try to keep it as close to 15 mins or less if possible


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

momofallsons said:


> Will keep an eye out for you!  I'll likely be there with 2 boys - not sure which shirts they'll wear yet, but I'll most likely have the lightsaber logo tshirt on.  No, I won't have anyone waiting in the Chewie line, so I'll be heading there myself after VttM.  You?



Dang!  I'll be doing the same thing you are doing! haha! No extra adult with us either.


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

If we have a 10:25 Galactic breakfast, will the characters be affected be the parade at 11?  Or can they be inside Sci Fi and at the parade at the same time?  How was your experience if you had a late breakfast on the weekends?  Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

Mommy2Jameson said:


> If we have a 10:25 Galactic breakfast, will the characters be affected be the parade at 11?  Or can they be inside Sci Fi and at the parade at the same time?  How was your experience if you had a late breakfast on the weekends?  Thanks!



Disney magic will be at work.  You'll see them at Sci-Fi.


----------



## heyitsmejosh

In line now, Jeremys line is almost to the dock, Rays line is too the flag pole and it's mostly people who won't make it last yesterday the cut off was like 2am today it seems close to the same


----------



## jomommy

We plan on doing the Chewie run on 6/12. Well, I plan on my husband and some of my kids doing the Chewie run and me and the little kids will walk and catch up with them in line.  

Now my boys haven't stopped talking about meeting Vader for the last couple of days. I planned on going there right after Chewie. Will his line be long already? 

I probably want to meet Chewie more than my kids. But my baby has an awesome Han Solo onesie he'll be wearing on Friday and to his first birthday party in a few weeks and I REALLY want a picture with him and Chewbacca!


----------



## jomommy

Also, we always use Disney buses, but should we just drive on a SWW morning? We are staying at CSR. We plan to arrive by 7am, so not super early. I was assuming buses would start by 6ish. Is that true?


----------



## pmaurer74

prgal0715 said:


> Dessert party moved to the Indiana Jones set due to weather. Fun location!


That is so awesome! I wish that would happen on Sunday! Not that i want bad weather. Did the fireworks go off as planned?


----------



## Beezle2

momofallsons said:


> We're there that day.  Thinking of doing the VttM/chewie run as well.


>>>

We will be doing the Chewie run that morning too! See you there


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> That is so awesome! I wish that would happen on Sunday! Not that i want bad weather. Did the fireworks go off as planned?


Yea they , they leave both packages areas roped of so after the dessert party they will move you to the designated spot


----------



## xApril

In line for Jeremy. Lines are pretty long again like yesterday so I forsee passes going quickly.


----------



## yulilin3

My, my you guys are busy at night...


aggietwins03 said:


> Thanks. I created a second account with a different email address and was able to get an 8:00am.
> 
> *If we arrive at 7am tomorrow and get in the JTA line can we sign up for JTA and make it to breakfast by 8?*


You would have to be one of the very first families to sign up. As you enter stay on the left side and as close to the ropes heading toward Vine St as possible. You will see JTA CM holding that rope, then fast walk to sign up



Monykalyn said:


> Apparently if you are a teensy bit late with fast pass check in then you get the seats behind the booth. Great spot (and the fans worked). We were s few rows behind the booth for Rebel show today


We have been first in line at the fp line and have been able to sit behind the booth. Most people just decided to go all the way down and to the left, while we just walk across the left area and get our favorite spots 



aggietwins03 said:


> We have the FTF package for tomorrow. I already have a fast pass for VttM, so what should I choose for my other show. It's me, DH and twin 9-yr olds.


It depends on what they like. If they watch the cartoon Rebels they will love the show, or even if they loved Clone Wars cause Ashley is the guest tomorrow. If they are more into the movies then SotS



jimim said:


> How has the weather been?  Lots of rain?  We leave next week.  Ha met done summer in a few years.  Try to stick with April/May and then oct/nov so we haven't dealt with the Disney rain lately.


Not horrible with rain, I think yesterday was the rainiest day. We have had our regular 10 minutes bursts of rain but that has been a bout it. Only one day has the parade been delayed for rain but it was only for a couple of minutes



jimim said:


> Ok last question for our trip next week.  For the Chewie line still stick with the path from the video right?  Don't go the way most people go?  Stick with he commission lane way so you dump urself right into the cue?  They didn't change anything did they? Also if we walk over from beach club if we get to the HS gates by 7 will we safe to get ourselves close to the front of the line to get in the Park?  I assume stick to bag check lanes on the left and then go through the check points and head down main street on the left?  Where do they stop u till rope drop?  What time have they been opening up security bag check and into the check points to ticket into the park?
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Jimi
> 
> Ps. Thousand pages!  We r nuts!  Totally nuts! But in such a good way though.  All I have to do is get through 4 long days of seeing patients next week and Friday we are on our way!  I hope the kids have a good time!  My daughter told me today that goofy is the bad guy.  Lol. I was laughing.  She is 5.  Doesn't know a lot yet about Star Wars but has been warch no you tube videos up my parents about Star Wars weekends.  Lol I didn't even know.


The path for Chewie is detailed in the video on the first post, it's the best route as it will put you at the end of his line and you don't have to circle around.
The rope holds you on the intersection of Hollywood Blvd and Vine St. Good luck



momofallsons said:


> What path did you take for Vttm?  Wasn't sure if there was a recommended path that had been posted already.


waldk down Hollywood Blvd and take a left at the Jumbotron, so the old AIE theater is to your right while Echo Lake is to your left. 



Teamanderson said:


> Which characters stay for meet in greets during the parade, if any? We may skip the parade Sunday and just try for meets.


Darth Vader, Darth Maul and Queen Amidala



jomommy said:


> Also, we always use Disney buses, but should we just drive on a SWW morning? We are staying at CSR. We plan to arrive by 7am, so not super early. I was assuming buses would start by 6ish. Is that true?


There have been conflicting reports on Disney busses, some of them have started runnign aroun 6:45am while other wait until 7am. The norm is that they run an hour before official park opening. If you want to be sure to make it early call for a taxi, it should be no more than $10


----------



## drmartin1998

We had an amazing first day. The first CBR bus did not arrive until 6:40 which got us to the park a little before seven. We were the fourth family in line at our tapstiles. I was surprised how fast the lines filled in after us. The JTA run is no joke. Thanks to this thread I was positioned at the rope properly and we were one of the first ten or so to sign up. The line for JTA got really long really quick. A quick "viewing" of Chewie as his line was well over an hour at 8:00. We then got our TSMM FP in, did JTA which was amazing, and hopped in line for Star Tours. This is where our Disney Magic happens.

As we are waiting in line for Star Tours my DS6 starts going nuts in line. Luke Skywalker is above us in the waiting area just walking around. My son, wearing 3P0 ears begins yelling "Master Luke!" Luke looks at him and immediately yells , "THREEEE P OHHHHHH!!!!" This alone would have been amazing, but there's more.

As we turn the corner to load the ride a cast member grabs me and says, come with me. He takes us behind stage and as we turn a corner Luke is waiting for us. We spent several minutes with him one on one and he was AMAZING with the boys. After a few pictures he asks if it's OK for him to join us on the ride. The kids were going nuts, as he was #1 on my DS9 meet list.

Links to the pictures we had.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...authkey=!AHNCP34nHsYDNRk&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...authkey=!ABquad-8qjx4Kpo&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


----------



## Bouncin-Tigger

Epic day yesterday for us.  2 kids in JTA and parade. Chewie, darth maul, vader, parade, tsm, star tours, boba fett, mama melrose and saga show. Thanks for all great info. See ya next year


----------



## Metz172

yulilin3 said:


> Yea they , they leave both packages areas roped of so after the dessert party they will move you to the designated spot


It was amazing having the dessert party in Indiana Jones. So cool.  The added bonus was that with no tables in the viewing area there was so much space.  To our right and left people were crammed like sardines.  We had tons of space around us.  What an amazing show!


----------



## basketrn

Where exactly is the VTTM sign ups at?  ie which building?


----------



## yulilin3

drmartin1998 said:


> We had an amazing first day. The first CBR bus did not arrive until 6:40 which got us to the park a little before seven. We were the fourth family in line at our tapstiles. I was surprised how fast the lines filled in after us. The JTA run is no joke. Thanks to this thread I was positioned at the rope properly and we were one of the first ten or so to sign up. The line for JTA got really long really quick. A quick "viewing" of Chewie as his line was well over an hour at 8:00. We then got our TSMM FP in, did JTA which was amazing, and hopped in line for Star Tours. This is where our Disney Magic happens.
> 
> As we are waiting in line for Star Tours my DS6 starts going nuts in line. Luke Skywalker is above us in the waiting area just walking around. My son, wearing 3P0 ears begins yelling "Master Luke!" Luke looks at him and immediately yells , "THREEEE P OHHHHHH!!!!" This alone would have been amazing, but there's more.
> 
> As we turn the corner to load the ride a cast member grabs me and says, come with me. He takes us behind stage and as we turn a corner Luke is waiting for us. We spent several minutes with him one on one and he was AMAZING with the boys. After a few pictures he asks if it's OK for him to join us on the ride. The kids were going nuts, as he was #1 on my DS9 meet list.
> 
> Links to the pictures we had.
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=67FAB754AA789458!484711&authkey=!AHNCP34nHsYDNRk&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=67FAB754AA789458!484712&authkey=!ABquad-8qjx4Kpo&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


this put a HUGE smile on my face, thanks for sharing. If you can, copy paste your report to the SWW report thread. Link on my signature below


----------



## yulilin3

basketrn said:


> Where exactly is the VTTM sign ups at?  ie which building?


At the SWW info desk right outside the ABC Sound Studio (old Sounds Dangerous)


----------



## ciachef

Good morning everyone!! What time does Darth Maul start signing again?? Thank you in advance!


----------



## yulilin3

Anyone who had their kids do the VttM would you mind posting a pic of the certificate, I would like to put in on the first post for next year along with the info that they also get a toy


----------



## yulilin3

ciachef said:


> Good morning everyone!! What time does Darth Maul start signing again?? Thank you in advance!


9am until around 7:30pm


----------



## yulilin3

Bouncin-Tigger said:


> Epic day yesterday for us.  2 kids in JTA and parade. Chewie, darth maul, vader, parade, tsm, star tours, boba fett, mama melrose and saga show. Thanks for all great info. See ya next year


awesome!! Glad you got so much done...from the list Mama Melrose sounds like another character


----------



## Kevin_W

yulilin3 said:


> that might be why there are no characters...they have to walk outside to get from point A to point B


That is what we figured.  I was a little disappointed to see no characters, but that was outweighed by being happy to be in side eating right when the storm came!


----------



## Monykalyn

Metz172 said:


> It was amazing having the dessert party in Indiana Jones. So cool.  The added bonus was that with no tables in the viewing area there was so much space.  To our right and left people were crammed like sardines.  We had tons of space around us.  What an amazing show!


This makes me feel a little better about the rain chances for today. Looks to be 50% for times they set up the tables and stuff. Our FtF package is today and I was anxious about dessert party rained out (moved location I know). Do they allow you to take snacks and drinks with you to the viewing area?  I've been telling the kids about the desserts and they'd be disappointed to be able to only get one or two.


----------



## JennStars9

Ok. I've been at Disney for 10 days and I'm way behind on this thread. I just wanted to come on and say thank you for all the helpful advice. We were lucky enough to be inside the park to yell "May the Force be with you" to open the park. We are like 3rd in line to meet Chewbacca. My husband and son are signing up for Jedi training academy.


----------



## dawn8179

We are in line for Chewie. Does he do autographs?


----------



## yulilin3

well I guess we are more progressive than the West Coast
http://www.themarysue.com/jedi-master-disneyland-resort/


----------



## yulilin3

JennStars9 said:


> Ok. I've been at Disney for 10 days and I'm way behind on this thread. I just wanted to come on and say thank you for all the helpful advice. We were lucky enough to be inside the park to yell "May the Force be with you" to open the park. We are like 3rd in line to meet Chewbacca. My husband and son are signing up for Jedi training academy.


have a wonderful day...see you around


----------



## yulilin3

dawn8179 said:


> We are in line for Chewie. Does he do autographs?


yes he does. All characters do, minus the droids


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> This makes me feel a little better about the rain chances for today. Looks to be 50% for times they set up the tables and stuff. Our FtF package is today and I was anxious about dessert party rained out (moved location I know). Do they allow you to take snacks and drinks with you to the viewing area?  I've been telling the kids about the desserts and they'd be disappointed to be able to only get one or two.


I'm assuming that they changed rain location because of the amount of people. It used to be at Disney Jr. Yes you can take snacks and drinks from the dessert party to the firework viewing area. Indiana Jones set is awesome


----------



## yulilin3

@lovethattink just reported that they are handing out the Boba Fett, Darth Maul and Stormtrooper posters for AP. I guess they had a lot of stock on them


----------



## yulilin3

What I'm wearing today. My daughter is in her Sabine costume
Come say hi if you see us


----------



## pmaurer74

drmartin1998 said:


> We had an amazing first day. The first CBR bus did not arrive until 6:40 which got us to the park a little before seven. We were the fourth family in line at our tapstiles. I was surprised how fast the lines filled in after us. The JTA run is no joke. Thanks to this thread I was positioned at the rope properly and we were one of the first ten or so to sign up. The line for JTA got really long really quick. A quick "viewing" of Chewie as his line was well over an hour at 8:00. We then got our TSMM FP in, did JTA which was amazing, and hopped in line for Star Tours. This is where our Disney Magic happens.
> 
> As we are waiting in line for Star Tours my DS6 starts going nuts in line. Luke Skywalker is above us in the waiting area just walking around. My son, wearing 3P0 ears begins yelling "Master Luke!" Luke looks at him and immediately yells , "THREEEE P OHHHHHH!!!!" This alone would have been amazing, but there's more.
> 
> As we turn the corner to load the ride a cast member grabs me and says, come with me. He takes us behind stage and as we turn a corner Luke is waiting for us. We spent several minutes with him one on one and he was AMAZING with the boys. After a few pictures he asks if it's OK for him to join us on the ride. The kids were going nuts, as he was #1 on my DS9 meet list.
> 
> Links to the pictures we had.
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=67FAB754AA789458!484711&authkey=!AHNCP34nHsYDNRk&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=67FAB754AA789458!484712&authkey=!ABquad-8qjx4Kpo&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


What an amazing story and yet another example of why Disney is so special!


----------



## yulilin3

So I got super early to go to Publix first thing cause I was lazy yesterday and didn't go grocery shopping, back at the house by 7:20am and I'm eagerly waiting for Stephanie to get up so we can go. I did tell her we could leave around 9:30am but I'm so ready to be at DHS...should I start making loud noises and be like, oops, sorry, did I wake you?
BTW we are staying for fireworks tomorrow night...but we will be by the stage cause she wants to get good pics of the Summon of the Force pre show.


----------



## jane2073

yulilin3 said:


> well I guess we are more progressive than the West Coast
> http://www.themarysue.com/jedi-master-disneyland-resort/



I know, right?!

I have stated that on several Facebook groups.  Everyone thinks this is such a big deal.  But ours has been around for years and to be honest, it should just be matter-of-fact.
Like of course we have a female master Jedi!


----------



## aggietwins03

Can someone post a link to the posts with magic shot samples? I'm in the park trying to show my boys what they're going to look like, and I can't find any.


----------



## yulilin3

aggietwins03 said:


> Can someone post a link to the posts with magic shot samples? I'm in the park trying to show my boys what they're going to look like, and I can't find any.







remember that yours will have the red gate background


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 101119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember that yours will have the red gate background



These backgrounds are obviously so much better than the red gate.  Any idea as to why they changed them, or does it come default as red gate and somehow you get to later select a different background?


----------



## yulilin3

not the post you're looking for...move along


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> These backgrounds are obviously so much better than the red gate.  Any idea as to why they changed them, or does it come default as red gate and somehow you get to later select a different background?


I think you just get the red gate. The backgrounds were there in years past so the only thing was the actual characters. Not sure what happened to the background


----------



## dawn8179

Thank you so much @yulilin3 for this page. We were able to get the Chewie run done, be at our breakfast by 8:15. We were forgot to bring stuff from home for the jawas so we searched the car this morning. We found a Hat from the Varsity and they got excited to trade that.


----------



## yulilin3

on our way. Will be there in about 45 minutes


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> @lovethattink just reported that they are handing out the Boba Fett, Darth Maul and Stormtrooper posters for AP. I guess they had a lot of stock on them


ANYONE WANT TO GET ME SOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please....


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> on our way. Will be there in about 45 minutes


are you guys going to try PERISCOPE today???????


----------



## Monykalyn

On our way- had to let kids sleep in a bit. Out FtF package is today. I'm wearing a blue dress with sleeveless whit shirt over it, green Yoda Magic band and green light saber earrings. Likely have my white hat on too. I'm going to try t remember to pick up my celebration button too- will have it ether in my hat or (bright citron) bag. 

Sheesh typing that out- I promise I'm not clashing too badly


----------



## CindySwims

post not needed anymore


----------



## JennStars9

yulilin3 said:


> have a wonderful day...see you around





yulilin3 said:


> have a wonderful day...see you around


[GALLERY=][GALLERY=][/GALLERY][/GALLERY]


----------



## pookadoo77

wierd,.... on a side note facebook is currently unavailable. Must be taking notes from the Disney site....


----------



## HCinKC

soniam said:


> I really wish they would install something like the Coke Freestyle machines or at least water bottle fillers/water fountains with decent tasting water. I really hate waiting in line for water.


I know! I wish they had those water bottle filling stations. I don't know why they don't since they give out free water anyway. I suppose they hope people will spend money on a snack or something, too.



mexxican said:


> We did ours on the first day too (not sure time, we did it way before our reservations). My sons Carbonite was delivered on Wed and my wife's Princess Leia (w/blaster) will be here Monday. Still waiting on my Jedi though


We got shipping notices for DH and me yesterday afternoon. ODS did the Jedi, too, and we are still waiting on a notice for his.



yulilin3 said:


> more DIS friends


Who is this? ODS was in his Jedi costume, and we chatted a little while waiting for Jedi Mickey dinner the first Friday.


----------



## yulilin3

New  $15


----------



## yulilin3

Screen on Hollywood and sunset


----------



## HCinKC

Nice, I wish they had put more of those screens up from the start.


----------



## yulilin3

@HCinKC I believe this is @Reizo


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Nice, I wish they had put more of those screens up from the start.


I thought they would. They are getting ready for frozen summer fun


----------



## delmar411

momofallsons said:


> What path did you take for Vttm?  Wasn't sure if there was a recommended path that had been posted already.



Straight up the street  going around the stromtrooper platforms and cut over by the director statue and in front of min and bill's and then along in front of the american idol building.


----------



## yulilin3

What do we do at. Sww play Disney infinity of course


----------



## yulilin3

They start around opening time and close at 10pm the experience takes about 4minutes


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> Anyone who had their kids do the VttM would you mind posting a pic of the certificate, I would like to put in on the first post for next year along with the info that they also get a toy



Did you see the one I posted on instagram?


----------



## delmar411

DS9 and I did the Vader run this morning and he was first in to see him. Then we wandered over to check out Chewies line but it was long already and Star Tours was down so we wandered over to the info desk and he wanted to see about the Ray show. It was just 8am and there were some spots left so he signed up for that. 
We had to cancel our 4:05pm RH adr for him to be in the show so there should be an opening for 4 ppl at that time.

Picked up my purchases that I forgot to collect on the way out yesterday and we came home for a bit. Heading back about 3pm. 

Forgot to pick up posters this morning so hopefully they still have some later on.


----------



## jomommy

Two more questions:

What is the Vader wait situation?

Does anyone know if there are any Dooney and Bourke bags left?


----------



## d-r

I am letting go a Hollywood and vine Wednesday at 505 for three


----------



## d-r

HCinKC said:


> I know! I wish they had those water bottle filling stations. I don't know why they don't since they give out free water anyway. I suppose they hope people will spend money on a snack or something, too.



Yes and that you will buy a bottle of water. It is a Florida statute that restaurants must give free water on request but they are not required to announce it.


----------



## Disney_Luv

I have a huge favor to ask of anyone who may be at SWW today or tomorrow.  We just got back on Tuesday, and my son is bummed because he is missing some of the merchandise that was released this weekend.  Is there anyone who would be willing to pick up the new Force Awakens pin and the Zeb and Chopper Vinylmation that were just released yesterday (Friday)?  I could send you the money plus shipping through PayPal beforehand.  If anyone is willing, please PM me.  He also forgot to get the nametag while we were there, although we were there for 2 SWW weekends, but I think that might be a little harder to get.  Thanks in advance to anyone who may be willing!


----------



## Billabongi

Stormtrooper poster has been acquired, Maul and Boba appear to be gone though


----------



## southernfriedmom

Happy to report that my boys were first in line for the VttM sign ups. Thanks @delmar411 for the tips. I can't stress enough how much better position at rope drop you can get a little before 7am versus a little after 7am. Now I'm off to work at avoiding impending meltdowns of my 4 kiddos. Have fun everyone!!!


----------



## Metz172

Monykalyn said:


> This makes me feel a little better about the rain chances for today. Looks to be 50% for times they set up the tables and stuff. Our FtF package is today and I was anxious about dessert party rained out (moved location I know). Do they allow you to take snacks and drinks with you to the viewing area?  I've been telling the kids about the desserts and they'd be disappointed to be able to only get one or two.


Yes you can take them with you and there was plenty of time to eat a lot while we were at the theater. They gave a warning when we should head over and said again that you could take more with. We had our fill of dessert but took more drinks with us.


----------



## yulilin3

Setting up the periscope live stream thru my Twitter for the rebel show.
Yulilin
Let me know how the quality is


----------



## delmar411

Disney_Luv said:


> I have a huge favor to ask of anyone who may be at SWW today or tomorrow.  We just got back on Tuesday, and my son is bummed because he is missing some of the merchandise that was released this weekend.  Is there anyone who would be willing to pick up the new Force Awakens pin and the Zeb and Chopper Vinylmation that were just released yesterday (Friday)?  I could send you the money plus shipping through PayPal beforehand.  If anyone is willing, please PM me.  He also forgot to get the nametag while we were there, although we were there for 2 SWW weekends, but I think that might be a little harder to get.  Thanks in advance to anyone who may be willing!



We are going back this afternoon @Disney_Luv , message me and we can help you out.


----------



## delmar411

southernfriedmom said:


> Happy to report that my boys were first in line for the VttM sign ups. Thanks @delmar411 for the tips. I can't stress enough how much better position at rope drop you can get a little before 7am versus a little after 7am. Now I'm off to work at avoiding impending meltdowns of my 4 kiddos. Have fun everyone!!!



That is great! 
We will see you there since Logan wanted to do it again so look for me and dont be shy. I am wearing a blue tee with vader walking an at-at.


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> Setting up the periscope live stream thru my Twitter for the rebel show.
> Yulilin
> Let me know how the quality is


Did anyone watch?


----------



## cvjpirate

sorry at work so couldn't


----------



## chpmnkfan

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but who are the stars in the stars of the saga show during the last week?  I wasn't sure where to find that information.


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> sorry at work so couldn't


No problem


chpmnkfan said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but who are the stars in the stars of the saga show during the last week?  I wasn't sure where tofin
> d that information.


Peter mayhew and Ray Park


----------



## chpmnkfan

yulilin3 said:


> No problem
> 
> Peter mayhew and Ray Park


Cool! That is who I was hoping would be in the show. I'm not a big poster, more of a lurker but you have been so helpful especially with the Chewie run! Thank you very much.


----------



## xApril

So will I have a chance at seeing the droids if I go over after the stars of the saga?


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> Did anyone watch?


Yes, quality was ok, but that is due to the location.


----------



## pookadoo77

delmar411 said:


> Logan did the VttM show today and he got a certificate and a diecast ship from 2006 comic con. Which is awesome since he was born in 2006.



nice!



delmar411 said:


> My son was the first to sign up for Vttm but require him to flat out run from those bronze busts to the info desk and I did the 'I'm not running' run. We signed up at approx 7:48am with a lot of people on our heels.
> We were at the rope for rope drop too.
> DH and the other 2 did the Chewie run and we caught up to them very shortly after they arrived in line. I think my daughter actually ran though. They were 2nd in line and were there approx 7:50am.
> So my advice is run, safely, but run. And be at the rope. Even if you have to wiggle to the front, just get there.



nice! 




delmar411 said:


> We were at the studios from 9:30pm since we slept out for celeb fps. We were about 5 people back from entering at our tapstile and hustled to the rope.
> 
> There was parent seating, 1 parent could enter with their child and then right behind the parent/child entry was the rest of your group up to a max of 4 per child signed up. We sat front left. The kids sat in the first 2 rows and the parents in the 3-4 rows behind them.



Will being in line for autographs for Mayhew put us farther back for rope drop ? Any strategies? I already got the wiggle, lol....



CindySwims said:


> They got a certificate signed by Ray Park and a Star Wars toy.



awesome, authentic or copied signature?? ty!



delmar411 said:


> Did you see the one I posted on instagram?



Oh! Please share  or what is your instagram name, how do I find you? I just started instagram so I could do the #SWW2015 stuff, lol



southernfriedmom said:


> Happy to report that my boys were first in line for the VttM sign ups. Thanks @delmar411 for the tips. I can't stress enough how much better position at rope drop you can get a little before 7am versus a little after 7am. Now I'm off to work at avoiding impending meltdowns of my 4 kiddos. Have fun everyone!!!



praying the close to left at rope drop is doable with getting Mayhew autograph FP in the morning... Do you file in and with everyone else in enough time to jockey for a position?? TY!!!


----------



## Seltzer76

Sorry in advance since I know this is on here somewhere. I have seen the video for the chewie run but are there step by step directions including where to stand for rope drop...what time to arrive by etc( 7am?)


----------



## CindySwims

https://www.flickr.com/gp/88916571@N05/H36AwE

Not sure how to post pictures here. If the link works it is the Ray Park certificate.


----------



## yulilin3

Anyone want watch the fireworks tonight using periscope?


----------



## yulilin3

Seltzer76 said:


> Sorry in advance since I know this is on here somewhere. I have seen the video for the chewie run but are there step by step directions including where to stand for rope drop...what time to arrive by etc( 7am?)


Get to the park at 7 and stay as closer to the front rope. Walk straight down Hollywood Blvd, pass the stage and make a left on to commissary ln.


----------



## Seltzer76

yulilin3 said:


> Get to the park at 7 and stay as closer to the front rope. Walk straight down Hollywood Blvd, pass the stage and make a left on to commissary ln.


Thank you!  Just took a pic and saved it .


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Anyone want watch the fireworks tonight using periscope?



No, thank you. I haven't watched any of the show, parade, or fireworks videos yet. I want them to be a surprise the first time we see them next year. I did watch your Chewie run video, and I can't help but look at pictures of food. I also watched the awesome video you have on the first page from the character breakfast and dinner.

Do you have to look at periscope live? I thought I had read you could look at the videos later, but I could't see a way of doing it from the website or app.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> So will I have a chance at seeing the droids if I go over after the stars of the saga?


I'm not sure what time they are coming out. The only time I know for sure is 7:45


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> No, thank you. I haven't watched any of the show, parade, or fireworks videos yet. I want them to be a surprise the first time we see them next year. I did watch your Chewie run video, and I can't help but look at pictures of food. I also watched the awesome video you have on the first page from the character breakfast and dinner.
> 
> Do you have to look at periscope live? I thought I had read you could look at the videos later, but I could't see a way of doing it from the website or app.


Umm not sure. I think it's only live or with the app later


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will being in line for autographs for Mayhew put us farther back for rope drop ? Any strategies? I already got the wiggle, lol....
> 
> 
> 
> awesome, authentic or copied signature?? ty!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Please share  or what is your instagram name, how do I find you? I just started instagram so I could do the #SWW2015 stuff, lol
> 
> 
> 
> praying the close to left at rope drop is doable with getting Mayhew autograph FP in the morning... Do you file in and with everyone else in enough time to jockey for a position?? TY!!!


You should be able to get in front,even getting mayhew fp.Just position yourself as close to the rope as possible.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> No, thank you. I haven't watched any of the show, parade, or fireworks videos yet. I want them to be a surprise the first time we see them next year. I did watch your Chewie run video, and I can't help but look at pictures of food. I also watched the awesome video you have on the first page from the character breakfast and dinner.
> 
> Do you have to look at periscope live? I thought I had read you could look at the videos later, but I could't see a way of doing it from the website or app.


Understandable. I don't like looking at to many previews of movies


----------



## yulilin3

CindySwims said:


> https://www.flickr.com/gp/88916571@N05/H36AwE
> 
> Not sure how to post pictures here. If the link works it is the Ray Park certificate.


This is perfect, thank you. Will link it tomorrow


----------



## pbb322

We had the most perfect day thanks to this thread! Grabbed a cab at 6:45 from Poly with an only slightly groggy DS2 and super excited DS7.  ended up 3rd through tapstile, made DH watch Chewie run video and memorize it. At RD he took off with DD in stroller and DS and I stayed as close as possible to JTA leader.  Ended up 10th in line at JTA sign ups, then 6th to sign up for PMC and in Chewie line with DH about 7:58! Done with Chewie by 8:15. Only glitch was then ST was not working, so we skipped it and headed to use TSMM FP, then Disney Jr breakfast, JTA, Muppets, PMC, and Disney Jr show - all before 2 pm!  Resting up now for DD's 3rd birthday dinner at 1900
Park - looking forward to our FTF DPP tomorrow and Breakfast!! Thank you everyone for your tips, esp. @yulilin3!!!!


----------



## frisbeego

Aurasma.

I've downloaded the app and successfully tested it.

Now, are there many different experiences to be had with it in the park?  Is this something I should keep my eye out for?  Or, once I've done it, I've seen all there is to see?


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> Did anyone watch?


I watched part of it! I was at my parents' and my mom made me clean my high school and college stuff out of her attic. I would much rather be at SWW! I'm going to see if I can figure out how to watch the rest on the app because I would like to hear Ashley.


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> Aurasma.
> 
> I've downloaded the app and successfully tested it.
> 
> Now, are there many different experiences to be had with it in the park?  Is this something I should keep my eye out for?  Or, once I've done it, I've seen all there is to see?


There are a couple of large poster on the wall of the Darth's Mall line, and the Darth Maul pic on the entrance to the mall.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I watched part of it! I was at my parents' and my mom made me clean my high school and college stuff out of her attic. I would much rather be at SWW! I'm going to see if I can figure out how to watch the rest on the app because I would like to hear Ashley.


If you figure out how to watch it later let me know. I still don't understand most of it


----------



## delmar411

pookadoo77 said:


> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will being in line for autographs for Mayhew put us farther back for rope drop ? Any strategies? I already got the wiggle, lol....
> 
> 
> 
> awesome, authentic or copied signature?? ty!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Please share  or what is your instagram name, how do I find you? I just started instagram so I could do the #SWW2015 stuff, lol
> 
> 
> 
> praying the close to left at rope drop is doable with getting Mayhew autograph FP in the morning... Do you file in and with everyone else in enough time to jockey for a position?? TY!!!



Autograph people have thei own set of tapstiles on the far right.as long as you are close to the front of the autograph fp line then you will be in a good position.

The signature appears to preprinted on the certificates.

I am TWOCHICKSTWOPUMPKINS on instagram


----------



## delmar411

I am currently still stuck at home my car wont start and I tried to jump it but that isnt it either. Sigh.....my little man is so sad to miss the Ray Park show.


----------



## yulilin3

Luke, R2D2 and C3PO came out at 4:35


----------



## MissTiss

Sitting in standby for Ray Park's show. I'm bound and determined to see it this year. I flove Darth Maul. And I've been shut out of fastpass for weeks! It's all good. I have a beer (well had a beer) and a hotdog and I'm ready!


----------



## MissTiss

yulilin3 said:


> Luke, R2D2 and C3PO came out at 4:35


Dang!!! I hope that come out again later. I've planned my whole night around them.


----------



## boricuajedi

delmar411 said:


> I am currently still stuck at home my car wont start and I tried to jump it but that isnt it either. Sigh.....my little man is so sad to miss the Ray Park show.


----------



## boricuajedi

MissTiss said:


> Sitting in standby for Ray Park's show. I'm bound and determined to see it this year. I flove Darth Maul. And I've been shut out of fastpass for weeks! It's all good. I have a beer (well had a beer) and a hotdog and I'm ready!


----------



## aggietwins03

Is it just me, or does Ray Park look like a young Chuck Noris?


----------



## Laura C

soniam said:


> I think I have the same one but in a t-shirt


It's such a cute top, I got loads of comments about it so I'm sure you will next year too, it's been so much fun, it's our first SWW too, today Im wearing my green vest with ewoks as teenage mutant ninja turtles and had lots of comments about that too! So many to choose from on Red Bubble! Xx


----------



## yulilin3

Magical moments today
Watching the Padawan Mind Challenge kid edition, Dax Lightspeed (the host) noticed Stephanie's costume and after the show signaled for her to meet him at the side of the stage. Out came the rebels and they called Stephanie over for another group picture...without stalking: )
At rebel hangar the waitress brought a Darth Vader cupcake with candle for my son's birthday and the rebels came over for another picture.
The cantina band remembered us. That was cool
The weather is great, not to horrible. 
Hanging out in front of the Luke and Leia meet now


----------



## xApril

Going to get in line at 7:15 and hope to catch C3PO!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm sitting across from their meet


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sitting across from their meet


Hanging in commissary for a little. I'll say hello when we pass by.


----------



## Lisa loves Pooh

I didn't notice the first weekend, but did today...
Anyone know what was up with the extra security guards in the parking lot?  There were two by the parking ticket booth and a few more scattered.  Noticed two by the booth when we left around 3.  Just thought it was odd.

Saw a cute shirt today. They said they got it from this website:
http://6dollarshirts.com/t-shirts/Chewbac-Cat-T-Shirt-p-13160.html


----------



## yulilin3

@xApril i would jump in line now


----------



## jomommy

MissTiss said:


> Dang!!! I hope that come out again later. I've planned my whole night around them.



Please report back. I'm trying to catch the droids next weekend!


----------



## jomommy

yulilin3 said:


> Luke, R2D2 and C3PO came out at 4:35


Do you know how long they stayed out?


----------



## yulilin3

jomommy said:


> Do you know how long they stayed out?


20 to 25 minutes


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> @xApril i would jump in line now


Just saw this, coming out now


----------



## yulilin3

Leia just started her set, Luke should come out in 30 minutes with the droids


----------



## MissTiss

yulilin3 said:


> Leia just started her set, Luke should come out in 30 minutes with the droids




I'm here!! I'm so nervous.


----------



## xApril

MissTiss said:


> I'm here!! I'm so nervous.


Where are you in line?


----------



## yulilin3

MissTiss said:


> I'm here!! I'm so nervous.


Come say hi After you meet them.I'm right across


----------



## yulilin3

As of 7:33pm line still open


----------



## MissTiss

I absolutely will!! Thanks I much for all you've done to help us all have an amazing time.


----------



## yulilin3

We are going to periscope on Twitter when the droids come out. Should be next 5. 10 minute


----------



## xApril

I'm kind of nervous about my location in line.


----------



## yulilin3

And they come out right on time 7:40


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> I'm kind of nervous about my location in line.


I think you'll be fine..saw you jumping and down


----------



## xApril

funnily enough, according to time hop I met him a year ago to the day! It just depends how fast the line moves. Lots of little kids.


----------



## xApril

Super super nervous...fingers crossed though


----------



## dawn8179

@yulilin3 where are you meeting this evening.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm hanging out by the Luke Leia meet. I'll be at echo lake later


----------



## xApril

Legit two groups away


----------



## yulilin3

Yay!! The last group...we were praying for you 
So @xApril got in line at 7:15pm and was the last group


----------



## morrison2951

So I've collected SWW pins dating all the way back to 2000 and heard about the Force Awakens pin that was just released this weekend.  

Please tell me that somewhere on either the pin or backer card that there is a SWW logo!  Can't tell from the photos of it posted to date and very disappointed if no SWW mention anywhere on it!


----------



## jennab113

It doesn't. Just Star Wars and Force for Change. http://twitter.com/Talionbot/status/606864112166051841/photo/1


----------



## morrison2951

Hmmmm....thanks for the info. 

Hope everyone had a great SWW day today!


----------



## soniam

Laura C said:


> It's such a cute top, I got loads of comments about it so I'm sure you will next year too, it's been so much fun, it's our first SWW too, today Im wearing my green vest with ewoks as teenage mutant ninja turtles and had lots of comments about that too! So many to choose from on Red Bubble! Xx



I have another t-shirt with droids/robots from SW, Futurama, and Dr. Who, that I got from Tee Public. I wore it to the Indy 500. I guy stopped me and wanted to take a picture. He wanted to know where I got it. He couldn't stop laughing and raving about it. It's strange where you find like-minded people.


----------



## yulilin3

Live on periscope in 10 minutes for fireworks


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> Yay!! The last group...we were praying for you
> So @xApril got in line at 7:15pm and was the last group



Thank you so much for your help! Will say hi tomorrow if I see you guys. Bringing my mom for a full day of SWW. She only did Obi Wan and the fireworks last year. Getting my SWW Dooney tomorrow as well!


----------



## d-r

Lisa loves Pooh said:


> I didn't notice the first weekend, but did today...
> Anyone know what was up with the extra security guards in the parking lot?  There were two by the parking ticket booth and a few more scattered.  Noticed two by the booth when we left around 3.  Just thought it was odd.
> 
> Saw a cute shirt today. They said they got it from this website:
> http://6dollarshirts.com/t-shirts/Chewbac-Cat-T-Shirt-p-13160.html


I *think* it is when they are about to close the parking lot at capacity


----------



## Metz172

Didn't make it back to HS for the fireworks tonight.  Girls were too tired and I had gotten them up at 6 am for the Backstage Tales tour at AK.  But had a great view of them from the beach at CBR. Missed the music but they were still awesome  Really hoping to get back tomorrow after our move to AKL in the morning.


----------



## kpd6901

non-SWW question, but I figured there was enough experience here to help me out.  We our bringing our own double stroller (one in front of the other - not the side-by-side).  The very first thing we are doing at MK is the railroad.  I know RENTED strollers are not allowed because the stroller must be collapsible.  Ours IS collapsible - but would the double still be too big? Or just as long as it can fold up, will it be fine?
Thanks so much!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I'm exhausted but we've had two great days!  We had an AWESOME time at the Rebel Hangar tonight.  Best meal of the three by far.  We saw Stephanie (my kids asked what character she was!) so we must have been there at the same time as Yulilin.  We also walked by and saw the droids out at 7:55!  Apparently, lots of close encounters!

I'll do a mini-report when we get home, but it was a great SWW that is now over for us.  Tomorrow it's MK in the morning and then we head to Universal to see all the Harry Potter stuff!


----------



## Lisa loves Pooh

d-r said:


> I *think* it is when they are about to close the parking lot at capacity



But they had them at 7:10am and we were in the second row or so of cars. So that would make sense except for the empty parking lot. (Which did full nicely during the day.)


----------



## soniam

Someone posted in the following thread that they were able to ride TSMM even after it was supposedly closed for the SWW fireworks. I guess it pays to check. I wonder if the other early closing rides, like GMR, are the same.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/late-night-tip-toy-story-on-fireworks-night.3415849/


----------



## MissTiss

yulilin3 said:


> I'm hanging out by the Luke Leia meet. I'll be at echo lake later


 Boo! I missed you! When I was done you guys had already moved from the table. I'll try again for Week V. 

I was a a single. A nice family took my pics with my phone. I was darn near hyperventilating.


----------



## MissTiss

Lisa loves Pooh said:


> I didn't notice the first weekend, but did today...
> Anyone know what was up with the extra security guards in the parking lot?  There were two by the parking ticket booth and a few more scattered.  Noticed two by the booth when we left around 3.  Just thought it was odd.
> 
> Saw a cute shirt today. They said they got it from this website:
> http://6dollarshirts.com/t-shirts/Chewbac-Cat-T-Shirt-p-13160.html


Something was up. When I ordered a drink this manager dude stopped to bartender to show him a bulletin. He made a joke at it being a note to keep an eye out for people. But I'm not sure he was kidding.


----------



## MissTiss

xApril said:


> Thank you so much for your help! Will say hi tomorrow if I see you guys. Bringing my mom for a full day of SWW. She only did Obi Wan and the fireworks last year. Getting my SWW Dooney tomorrow as well!


Did you get in to see Luke and the Droids? I was so flipping excited!


----------



## lovethattink

Ray Park's line is already to the bag check.


----------



## soniam

lovethattink said:


> Ray Park's line is already to the bag check.



Man, it's going to be a long night for some people. I guess the word got out and people who missed it before learned the game. If one was really smart/dedicated, they would just forgo the hotel room for a night, save money, and camp out at SWW for autographs.


----------



## Kaschper

kpd6901 said:


> non-SWW question, but I figured there was enough experience here to help me out.  We our bringing our own double stroller (one in front of the other - not the side-by-side).  The very first thing we are doing at MK is the railroad.  I know RENTED strollers are not allowed because the stroller must be collapsible.  Ours IS collapsible - but would the double still be too big? Or just as long as it can fold up, will it be fine?
> Thanks so much!


 We had this kind of stroller years ago and it fit just fine on the railroad.


----------



## yulilin3

We just home, super tired. I don't think we will make the lunch meet tomorrow but we will be there around 1pm. Standby for SotS and fp for VttM. We will stay for fireworks but watching the pre show so we will be close to the stage.


----------



## xApril

MissTiss said:


> Did you get in to see Luke and the Droids? I was so flipping excited!


I did! I was the last group to meet them. So you must've been not too far ahead of me.  My face was quivering during the picture because of how excited I was, haha. So happy though!

Have friends camped out right now and are saying Jeremy/Ray are just outside bag check. Good luck to everyone trying!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

So I'm trying to figure out how we could manage to meet Ray Park with a 9 year old.  Would it be possible to camp out, get our Fastpass return time for late afternoon, and then leave the park to go sleep and come back later?  What time do they pass out the fastpasses?  My son about cried today when I told him we wouldnt be able to meet Ray or Peter, so i'm trying to figure out how I could make this work.  We were planning on doing Magic hours at MK Saturday night anyways... if we headed there after MK around 2, would that be too late?


----------



## pmaurer74

is it still recommended to get in line at 7pm today for the droids?


----------



## lovethattink

The manager just got up to my dhv who's been there since I last posted. He was just told,  probably not even standby. They'll know for sure in 10 minutes. Oh ouch!


----------



## lovethattink

He got standby.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Had a great SWW number 3 yesterday! Love seeing familiar faces everywhere. Love the double Sabines. Crowds MUCH less yesterday. Enjoyed Saga as always, gonna try and see if I can get an Oz next week but so far nothing. Maybe SB. You never know one yr to the next so I want to see all the shows while I still have a pass. All the Fps sold out so far so I think next week being last week, Oz and school out for everyone may be quite busier. I keep trying to get the FPs tho. Only need 2. 

Great fireworks as always and finally some fun ST riders yesterday! Let's all remember to have FUN!


----------



## cnunley424

Thanks for the secret bag check tip!! Got through fast and about the 3rd family back!!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

lovethattink said:


> The manager just got up to my dhv who's been there since I last posted. He was just told,  probably not even standby. They'll know for sure in 10 minutes. Oh ouch!


What time did he get in line @lovethattink ?


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

cnunley424 said:


> Thanks for the secret bag check tip!! Got through fast and about the 3rd family back!!



I missed it... what was the tip?


----------



## d-r

Lisa loves Pooh said:


> But they had them at 7:10am and we were in the second row or so of cars. So that would make sense except for the empty parking lot. (Which did full nicely during the day.)



Then I dont know. The reason I thought that was the other day we went early for celebrity fast pass then left and came back in the afternoon. They had the traffic blocked at the gates. We sat there about 10 minutes or so and the security started waving everyone through, just go on no paying, and the parking people were all spread out just filling in holes where people had left. So I figured that's what it was but I guess not. Sorry I don't know then.


----------



## d-r

Mommy2Jameson said:


> So I'm trying to figure out how we could manage to meet Ray Park with a 9 year old.  Would it be possible to camp out, get our Fastpass return time for late afternoon, and then leave the park to go sleep and come back later?  What time do they pass out the fastpasses?  My son about cried today when I told him we wouldnt be able to meet Ray or Peter, so i'm trying to figure out how I could make this work.  We were planning on doing Magic hours at MK Saturday night anyways... if we headed there after MK around 2, would that be too late?



You can camp out. After two may be pushing it. They give wristbands around 6:00 and fast passes around 7:00. Then you can go and come back. Rays set is 1:00. If they close parking lot or park to capacity you are out of luck, but it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## lovethattink

Mommy2Jameson said:


> What time did he get in line @lovethattink ?



I thought it was just after midnight,  but he said he set the alarm so he was at the park by midnight. He said he got to the line at 11:55. He got the 4th standby pass for Ray Park and NO sleep. He's back at the room sleeping now before we head over for the parade.


----------



## yulilin3

Today I am going to Guest Relations and push as hard as I can for times for Ray Park's autograph session next week. He should have more, why?:
1.- He only does Vttm Friday at 7pm. He could do a 1pm session and a 4:15pm session and that would give him time to warm up for his show
2.- He does no VttM shows Saturday and Sunday so he could clearly do the regular 3 autograph session that every SW actor has done (with the exception of Warwick Davis)
Anyways I'm going to try my hardest to get the info for next week


----------



## MooksterL1

Wow!  Well over 1000!!  I have not been able to keep up lately with work, summer camps and baseball.  

Question about VTTM: our SWW day is 6/12, let's say that my slow little turtles are dragging their feet and we do not get to DHS until 8 am, what are our chances of getting a spot?


----------



## yulilin3

MooksterL1 said:


> Wow!  Well over 1000!!  I have not been able to keep up lately with work, summer camps and baseball.
> 
> Question about VTTM: our SWW day is 6/12, let's say that my slow little turtles are dragging their feet and we do not get to DHS until 8 am, what are our chances of getting a spot?


they've been filling up within 5 minutes, way faster than I expected. Being it's only done that Friday your chances are not great, sorry?
Anyone that has signed kids up for VttM did your kids had to be with you to sign up?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> I thought it was just after midnight,  but he said he set the alarm so he was at the park by midnight. He said he got to the line at 11:55. He got the 4th standby pass for Ray Park and NO sleep. He's back at the room sleeping now before we head over for the parade.


that's brutal, wow.


----------



## Park&Syd

We signed up for VttM this morning and kids definitely had to be there.  In fact, the cm insisted on being the one to put the wristbands on herself.


----------



## yulilin3

photos from yesterday. SW Rebels show with the many faces of Ashley Eckstein and Rebel Hangar. I can now say I've tried almost every item (minus the chicken salad and cheese plate) and love them all. The detonators were so good. I talked to a manager, and told her that I LOVED RH, to please keep it as is. She said that she didn't know, there were rumors and basically we usually know things before CM do 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...774.1073741927.1406401066&type=1&l=1a4c4c8e3f
Thanks to Dax Lightspeed we got this pic








and during RH they came out and were admiring Sabine's work in all the rooms, they even went outside. But they stopped at our table to wish my son a Happy Birthday and I started having a conversation with them and they a re not good at improvising, maybe that's why they don't meet and greet? We told them they should come have food at the Hangar and that it was really good, and they were just mumbling for words, like they didn't know what to say 




and we found another Sabine  we have been looking for weeks and here she is, she was adorable


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> that's brutal, wow.



Yes. Loud people right in front of him.  Ones that took the liberty to announce they can be as loud as they like.  

So I have Grumpy with me today. I offered to take ds to the parade myself. But he's playing martyr and going.  

We just now pulled into dhs. Running late this morning.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> photos from yesterday. SW Rebels show with the many faces of Ashley Eckstein and Rebel Hangar. I can now say I've tried almost every item (minus the chicken salad and cheese plate) and love them all. The detonators were so good. I talked to a manager, and told her that I LOVED RH, to please keep it as is. She said that she didn't know, there were rumors and basically we usually know things before CM do
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...774.1073741927.1406401066&type=1&l=1a4c4c8e3f
> Thanks to Dax Lightspeed we got this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and during RH they came out and were admiring Sabine's work in all the rooms, they even went outside. But they stopped at our table to wish my son a Happy Birthday and I started having a conversation with them and they a re not good at improvising, maybe that's why they don't meet and greet? We told them they should come have food at the Hangar and that it was really good, and they were just mumbling for words, like they didn't know what to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we found another Sabine  we have been looking for weeks and here she is, she was adorable



That is sooooo awesome!! CHOPPER too!!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Yes. Loud people right in front of him.  Ones that took the liberty to announce they can be as loud as they like.
> 
> So I have Grumpy with me today. I offered to take ds to the parade myself. But he's playing martyr and going.
> 
> We just now pulled into dhs. Running late this morning.


o no. I hope he feels better soon. Maybe some strong coffee


----------



## Teamanderson

Where do jawas walk around? Also is it 1:00 that ewok and chewie are back out?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> That is sooooo awesome!! CHOPPER too!!


completely unexpected, which are the best character magical moments


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Where do jawas walk around? Also is it 1:00 that ewok and chewie are back out?


Jawas walk around Darth's Mall street or Streets of America close to LMA.
Jawas and Chewie come out together in the morning, then go in for parae. Then Chewie comes out alone from 12 to 1pm the the Ewok joins at 1pm until the end of their evening set


----------



## Teamanderson

What are the meets for today? Love to meet you all! I was so excited when I met @lovingeire  fun to meet those I've been chatting with!


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> What are the meets for today? Love to meet you all! I was so excited when I met @lovingeire  fun to meet those I've been chatting with!


not there for the lunch meet but will be there around 1ish...we can meet anywhere. I'm going standby for SotS and fp for VttM. We will get tons of pics of the kids on stage if anyone signed up their kids today


----------



## Teamanderson

R2 tank and Christmas shirt. Say hi if you see us!


----------



## frisbeego

On 6/12, I planned to get FP for Taylor Gray and sign up DS for VttM. 

Will waiting for the FP jeopardize our chances for VttM sign-ups?  I could do Taylor Gray on a different day. It'd just be a bigger hassle.


----------



## lovethattink

Dh and ds are Chewbacca bounding and I'm wearing the Her Universe Han Solo dress. Or is that Hans or Hand-d? Lol.


----------



## Teamanderson

What's Luke's set? Right now I just see Minnie and Jedi Mickey by movie ride


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> View attachment 101298 R2 tank and Christmas shirt. Say hi if you see us!


I'll make sure to keep an eye out for you..,are you staying until fireworks? trying the Droid meet?


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> What's Luke's set? Right now I just see Minnie and Jedi Mickey by movie ride


Luke and Leia come out after 4pm
Luke: 4:15pm-4:50pm/5:25pm-6pm/6:35pm-7:10pm

Leia:4:50pm-5:25pm/6pm-6:35pm/7:10pm-7:40pm


----------



## jimim

Ok now I'm confused from reading the past few pages.  After seven it's been consistent that the droids with L&L are out for a bit but during the day are the droids just out in a certain spot?  I'm looking at a map and I'm thinking no? I k ow like roams bit does he do sets earlier in the morning with leia?

After we get chewie before the parade who would be a good choice for a meet and great?  Is vader out of the question? Not concerned about the Disney pals cause we r doing the dinner. Any suggestions?


----------



## lovethattink

Teamanderson said:


> What's Luke's set? Right now I just see Minnie and Jedi Mickey by movie ride



I think he comes out after 4pm. I'm not sure if he's still roaming in the am by Star Tours or not. Last I talked to Linda he wasn't there that day in the am.


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> On 6/12, I planned to get FP for Taylor Gray and sign up DS for VttM.
> 
> Will waiting for the FP jeopardize our chances for VttM sign-ups?  I could do Taylor Gray on a different day. It'd just be a bigger hassle.


you can do both because they give out wristbands and fp before the park opens


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> you can do both because they give out wristbands and fp before the park opens



Thanks. I thought I had read that FPers used the right turnstile. Didn't know if the Ray Park FPers would put us significantly back from the front. We'll try for both on the same day.


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> Ok now I'm confused from reading the past few pages.  After seven it's been consistent that the droids with L&L are out for a bit but during the day are the droids just out in a certain spot?  I'm looking at a map and I'm thinking no? I k ow like roams bit does he do sets earlier in the morning with


Droids: they come out around 4:30 for a 25 minutes at and then come out at 7:40pm for a 25 minute set. Be in line at least 40 minutes before to make sure you get to meet them
Luke roams in the morning, he's been spotted around Star Tours and as you read, inside the actual attraction.


----------



## Park&Syd

Thanks to everyone on this thread for the great advice and tips.  We were able to complete the trifecta of sign ups this morning - VttM, PMC, and JTA.  Let me know if you have any questions.  I'd be more than happy to help and contribute to this thread that has helped me so much!


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> Thanks. I thought I had read that FPers used the right turnstile. Didn't know if the Ray Park FPers would put us significantly back from the front. We'll try for both on the same day.


it doesn't really matter which turnstile you use. As soon as they let you past them try and get to the front of the ropes before the stormtroopers open them up (around 7:50am)


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> I'll make sure to keep an eye out for you..,are you staying until fireworks? trying the Droid meet?


Yes! I'll definetly try for Driod meet. Getting in line at 6:30 to be safe!


----------



## yulilin3

Park&Syd said:


> Thanks to everyone on this thread for the great advice and tips.  We were able to complete the trifecta of sign ups this morning - VttM, PMC, and JTA.  Let me know if you have any questions.  I'd be more than happy to help and contribute to this thread that has helped me so much!


Yay!!! could you report on times you got to the park, strategy on signing up and how long the line was to sign up for each thing? so basically, everything


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Yes! I'll definetly try for Driod meet. Getting in line at 6:30 to be safe!


I'll see you there, then


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> Droids: they come out around 4:30 for a 25 minutes at and then come out at 7:40pm for a 25 minute set. Be in line at least 40 minutes before to make sure you get to meet them
> Luke roams in the morning, he's been spotted around Star Tours and as you read, inside the actual attraction.


Oh! I didn't know about the 4:30 set. Might try to be in line for both. 3:30 and 6:30 sound about right? dS5 really wants to see Luke. We've been looking everywhere. We are in line for Vader now, DS2 favorite.


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> I'll see you there, then


Yay!!


----------



## Teamanderson

Getting in line for Chewie and Ewok at 12:30. Or do you suggest earlier. Line keeps getting cut off and we miss them.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Getting in line for Chewie and Ewok at 12:30. Or do you suggest earlier. Line keeps getting cut off and we miss them.


12:30 is good for both but it'll be around 1` hour wait at the least


----------



## RookieLady

I am going to cancel Jedi Mickey for 4 tomorrow at 705 now


----------



## palmtreegirl

lovethattink said:


> Yes. Loud people right in front of him.  Ones that took the liberty to announce they can be as loud as they like.
> 
> So I have Grumpy with me today. I offered to take ds to the parade myself. But he's playing martyr and going.
> 
> We just now pulled into dhs. Running late this morning.


We were there last night in line for Jeremy and I know exactly who you're talking about! They were so obnoxious and rude. Everyone was quiet but them. Thankfully I brought ear plugs with me so I was able to sleep.


----------



## frisbeego

The weatherized costume is complete. The pant legs are detachable. No long sleeves, but saved the cuff (which DS thinks is the sling shot). And removed the inner lining. It'll still be hot, but it's a definite improvement. Now I just need to keep it clean!


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> The weatherized costume is complete. The pant legs are detachable. No long sleeves, but saved the cuff (which DS thinks is the sling shot). And removed the inner lining. It'll still be hot, but it's a definite improvement. Now I just need to keep it clean!View attachment 101303View attachment 101304


Nice tatooine version!


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> The weatherized costume is complete. The pant legs are detachable. No long sleeves, but saved the cuff (which DS thinks is the sling shot). And removed the inner lining. It'll still be hot, but it's a definite improvement. Now I just need to keep it clean!View attachment 101303View attachment 101304


Nice tatooine version!


----------



## Candleshoe

I'm at abc commissary already eating    don't see anyone


----------



## Park&Syd

yulilin3 said:


> Yay!!! could you report on times you got to the park, strategy on signing up and how long the line was to sign up for each thing? so basically, everything



Sure!  We got to the park at 7:00, about 15 people back at the turnstiles, got an ok spot several people back from the rope.  We bobbed and weaved (and maybe jogged a little!) and made it to the sign up table with no one in front of us.  There were already two people signed up for VttM, but I'm not sure when they signed up because no one was in front of me.  After I signed up, I said that I would like to sign up for PMC too.  The CM wasn't very Disney-friendly and told me "that's on the other side of the table."  I slid over to the other side to sign up for PMC, and by this time there was a long line forming behind me.

Also, they were not advertising VttM sign ups as being at that table at all.  When I approached the table, they were announcing that the table was for PMC sign ups and if you wanted JTA, you would need to go to where that was.  I asked, "Is this where you sign up for VttM?" and she said "yes, that's here too."

Then, we went to join my husband who was in the JTA line sign up.  So, this would not have been as easy without two adults.  We completed all 3 sign ups by 8:23!

Thanks again for all of your (and everyone's) help!


----------



## soniam

Candleshoe said:


> I'm at abc commissary already eating    don't see anyone



Yulilin couldn't make the lunch meet today. I don't know if anyone else will. She's going to be at the park around 1pm. She's going to be doing SB for SOTS and FP for VTTM. She might be able to meet elsewhere. Hope you get to catch her and are having a great time.


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> photos from yesterday. SW Rebels show with the many faces of Ashley Eckstein and Rebel Hangar. I can now say I've tried almost every item (minus the chicken salad and cheese plate) and love them all. The detonators were so good. I talked to a manager, and told her that I LOVED RH, to please keep it as is. She said that she didn't know, there were rumors and basically we usually know things before CM do
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...774.1073741927.1406401066&type=1&l=1a4c4c8e3f
> Thanks to Dax Lightspeed we got this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and during RH they came out and were admiring Sabine's work in all the rooms, they even went outside. But they stopped at our table to wish my son a Happy Birthday and I started having a conversation with them and they a re not good at improvising, maybe that's why they don't meet and greet? We told them they should come have food at the Hangar and that it was really good, and they were just mumbling for words, like they didn't know what to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we found another Sabine  we have been looking for weeks and here she is, she was adorable



@yulilin3 

That is awesome!!!  Glad you had a little magic.


----------



## xApril

At the park now. Got my Dooney bag and watched the celebs get back into their car after the stage show part, now waiting for the rebels recap at 1215.


----------



## yulilin3

Luke right now by star tours


----------



## Seltzer76

Question about weekend V please .  I have the FTF package (not the deluxe) so only one show. What are the chances I can get Frank Oz?


----------



## JayLeeJay

Park&Syd said:


> Sure!  We got to the park at 7:00, about 15 people back at the turnstiles, got an ok spot several people back from the rope.  We bobbed and weaved (and maybe jogged a little!) and made it to the sign up table with no one in front of us.  There were already two people signed up for VttM, but I'm not sure when they signed up because no one was in front of me.  After I signed up, I said that I would like to sign up for PMC too.  The CM wasn't very Disney-friendly and told me "that's on the other side of the table."  I slid over to the other side to sign up for PMC, and by this time there was a long line forming behind me.
> 
> Also, they were not advertising VttM sign ups as being at that table at all.  When I approached the table, they were announcing that the table was for PMC sign ups and if you wanted JTA, you would need to go to where that was.  I asked, "Is this where you sign up for VttM?" and she said "yes, that's here too."
> 
> Then, we went to join my husband who was in the JTA line sign up.  So, this would not have been as easy without two adults.  We completed all 3 sign ups by 8:23!
> 
> Thanks again for all of your (and everyone's) help!



If your kids were in the show yesterday, I think those two signed up before your kids might have been kids of the celebrities. It seemed James Arnold Taylor commented on a special princess (his words to describe her) in the audience during a few of the shows yesterday and then she showed up on stage next to him during VttM. Maybe the other was Ray Park's daughter? If this is what happened, I think that is super cute that their kids got to be part of all of it, too.


----------



## Gianfootography

JayLeeJay said:


> Waking up sleeping strangers is a speciality of mine


Awesome randomly sitting across from you at Stars of the Saga. Hope the rest of the shows that day were awesome. I managed to use my Jedi Charm to flirt my way into Rebel Hangar and unattractively stuff myself with the Parmesan Fries.


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> Yes. Loud people right in front of him.  Ones that took the liberty to announce they can be as loud as they like.
> 
> So I have Grumpy with me today. I offered to take ds to the parade myself. But he's playing martyr and going.
> 
> We just now pulled into dhs. Running late this morning.



I took the last 2 Line Nights off. Is someone out there trying to upstage my loudness?!


----------



## yulilin3

Seltzer76 said:


> Question about weekend V please .  I have the FTF package (not the deluxe) so only one show. What are the chances I can get Frank Oz?


If you are one of the first to check in, maybe.
Check in no later than 9:15am
I'm not sure what the earliest time check in is though...I'll ask today


----------



## Park&Syd

JayLeeJay said:


> If your kids were in the show yesterday, I think those two signed up before your kids might have been kids of the celebrities. It seemed James Arnold Taylor commented on a special princess (his words to describe her) in the audience during a few of the shows yesterday and then she showed up on stage next to him during VttM. Maybe the other was Ray Park's daughter? If this is what happened, I think that is super cute that their kids got to be part of all of it, too.



Oh, that could be it.  I didn't even think to look at what two names were already on there.  Honestly, it all happened so fast that it was pretty much all a blur.  I hope that's who it is though - that would be really cute!


----------



## xApril

Park&Syd said:


> Oh, that could be it.  I didn't even think to look at what two names were already on there.  Honestly, it all happened so fast that it was pretty much all a blur.  I hope that's who it is though - that would be really cute!



The princess with the crown that ended up next to James most of the show was indeed his daughter.


----------



## yulilin3

Because we're crazy...first in line for stars of the saga standby. At least we're in the shade and Stephanie is sketching next year's cosplay


----------



## delmar411

lovethattink said:


> Yes. Loud people right in front of him.  Ones that took the liberty to announce they can be as loud as they like.
> 
> So I have Grumpy with me today. I offered to take ds to the parade myself. But he's playing martyr and going.
> 
> We just now pulled into dhs. Running late this morning.



If he sleeps out again, he can leave a chair in line and find someplac quieter in the area to sleep. At the front of the lines people are all sleeping and mostly respectful. 

I was chatting with one of the SWW campout regulars yesterday at RD amd she said that friday night there were a lot of seriously rude loud people which made it nearly impossible to get some sleep. So maybe thursday night is the best/quietest night to try?


----------



## delmar411

Teamanderson said:


> View attachment 101298 R2 tank and Christmas shirt. Say hi if you see us!



Saw you in my wanderings this morning. Didnt see this pic until now though. LOL I was a quick in and out though to pick up merchandise, posters and since the line was short I built my boys each a lego ship.


----------



## delmar411

Gianfootography said:


> I took the last 2 Line Nights off. Is someone out there trying to upstage my loudness?!



You are not rude jerk loud. Major difference. 

Are you coming thursday night?


----------



## Gianfootography

delmar411 said:


> You are not rude jerk loud. Major difference.
> 
> Are you coming thursday night?


I plan to. Possibly for Peter Mayhew, dunno yet, I think I have all the photos of myself with him already autographed by him.


----------



## JayLeeJay

Quick trip report from yesterday (I plan on posting a more detailed comprehensive report covering my day trips from weekends 1, 3, and 4, and full trip over weekend 2 in the SWW trip report thread)

I arrived to DHS around 8:45am. This was actually a challenge as I wanted to miss the initial opening rush but I am so use to being at parks prior to rope drop. I was actually at home trying to find things to keep me occupied at 6am so that I wouldn't arrive right when the park opened. After I arrived I did a little shopping and rode Tower of Terror. I rode next to someone who was on it for the first time - this is my favorite way to ride since since they don't know what is coming next. Most I've ridden next to assume the ride just goes up and down, always fun when we start going forward.

After this I got a notice that RnRC was down during my FP time. If anyone can tell me why when RnRC, a tier 1, goes down the alternative options area all tier 2, but when Star Tours, a tier 2, goes down alternative options include two tier 1 options, I'd love to hear it. I understand not putting Toy Story as a replacement, but you should at least be able to select Great Movie Ride to replace RnRC before you could do so with ST. I have spoken to Guest Relations about this in the past - just sharing my thoughts on it so they were known - and was told "honestly, it doesn't matter what you think or the feedback you give, nothing is going to change." I was a little more than surprised since Disney has always accepted my feedback, both positive and constructive. Even if they've ended up throwing it away they always were willing to listen.

I walked over to Epcot for lunch and did a few rides before meeting up with @yulilin3 and her family for the Rebels show. I also realized after I had left that I never wished your son a happy birthday. Please share my happy birthday wishes with him. I had a really good time talking with you and your family again.

After the show I rushed over to Toy Story and then rushed back for the SoTS show. I ended up sitting across the aisle from @Gianfootography and had a nice chat. I recognized him from his picture. He was keeping me up to date on all the happenings with the autograph FPs from that morning.

After this show it was time for RnRC and then back in line for VttM. I loved this show! I didn't know what to expect but I think it was my favorite of all the shows I've seen so far. It was so funny and so cute watching the kids learn the routine.

I then waited about 20 minutes for Characterpalooza and met the Evil Queen, Pocahontas, Pluto, Tiana, and Mulan. I was done is less than 5 minutes and there were only a handful of other people there.

Then it was time to start my long drive home. But the good news is that my finance and I are moving so we will only be about 1.5 hours away from Disney instead of the 2.5 hours away we are right now!


----------



## bgg319

JayLeeJay said:


> Quick trip report from yesterday (I plan on posting a more detailed comprehensive report covering my day trips from weekends 1, 3, and 4, and full trip over weekend 2 in the SWW trip report thread)
> 
> I arrived to DHS around 8:45am. This was actually a challenge as I wanted to miss the initial opening rush but I am so use to being at parks prior to rope drop. I was actually at home trying to find things to keep me occupied at 6am so that I wouldn't arrive right when the park opened. After I arrived I did a little shopping and rode Tower of Terror. I rode next to someone who was on it for the first time - this is my favorite way to ride since since they don't know what is coming next. Most I've ridden next to assume the ride just goes up and down, always fun when we start going forward.
> 
> After this I got a notice that RnRC was down during my FP time. If anyone can tell me why when RnRC, a tier 1, goes down the alternative options area all tier 2, but when Star Tours, a tier 2, goes down alternative options include two tier 1 options, I'd love to hear it. I understand not putting Toy Story as a replacement, but you should at least be able to select Great Movie Ride to replace RnRC before you could do so with ST. I have spoken to Guest Relations about this in the past - just sharing my thoughts on it so they were known - and was told "honestly, it doesn't matter what you think or the feedback you give, nothing is going to change." I was a little more than surprised since Disney has always accepted my feedback, both positive and constructive. Even if they've ended up throwing it away they always were willing to listen.
> 
> I walked over to Epcot for lunch and did a few rides before meeting up with @yulilin3 and her family for the Rebels show. I also realized after I had left that I never wished your son a happy birthday. Please share my happy birthday wishes with him. I had a really good time talking with you and your family again.
> 
> After the show I rushed over to Toy Story and then rushed back for the SoTS show. I ended up sitting across the isle from @Gianfootography and had a nice chat. I recognized him from his picture. He was keeping me up to date on all the happenings with the autograph FPs from that morning.
> 
> After this show it was time for RnRC and then back in line for VttM. I loved this show! I didn't know what to expect but I think it was my favorite of all the shows I've seen so far. It was so funny and so cute watching the kids learn the routine.
> 
> I then waited about 20 minutes for Characterpalooza and met the Evil Queen, Pocahontas, Pluto, Tiana, and Mulan. I was done is less than 5 minutes and there were only a handful of other people there.
> 
> Then it was time to start my long drive home. But the good news is that my finance and I are moving so we will only be about 1.5 hours away from Disney instead of the 2.5 hours away we are right now!


Nice report.  What time were you there for characterpalloza?


----------



## JayLeeJay

bgg319 said:


> Nice report.  What time were you there for characterpalloza?



I started waiting about 5:55 after I got out of VttM and I think they opened the gates right at 6:15. There were probably three other groups that were already waiting when I got there. No one really showed up after me. It was all done very quietly. They opened both gates to start but by the time I left I believe they had closed one of the gates at least part way, and by doing so blocked the view of the characters to those who were not already behind the gate. When I left there were a few people by the exit to Tower of Terror but no one was either interested in the characters or even knew they were there. 

I did have to take one selfie because there were no cast members by Tiana and no other guests were around to help. Pluto also got no love for awhile and was super excited when I came up to him. I started with the Evil Queen and she commented that I was the only smart person because I was the only one who had gone directly to her. It seemed like most people started with the first character they saw and worked their way down.


----------



## JayLeeJay

I will most likely have three FP for Stars of the Saga and A Conversation with Frank Oz to let go of for the June 13 shows. PM me if interested. My mom will be joining me for the weekend so I don't think we will be seeing the shows. I did convince her to see the fireworks, though, so thats fun.


----------



## delmar411

Gianfootography said:


> I plan to. Possibly for Peter Mayhew, dunno yet, I think I have all the photos of myself with him already autographed by him.



You could get the Chewy AP poster signed by him. Or...you could bring the pic of him signing the older pic and have him sign that one.  LOL


----------



## delmar411

@Gianfootography , did you go to friday's VttM show? If so, did you get any good pics of the kids on the stage? My flash refused to go off even with it set to on so mine are all weird and dark.


----------



## Gianfootography

JayLeeJay said:


> I will most likely have three FP for Stars of the Saga and A Conversation with Frank Oz to let go of for the June 13 shows. PM me if interested. My mom will be joining me for the weekend so I don't think we will be seeing the shows. I did convince her to see the fireworks, though, so thats fun.


Don't know how to PM but this dude needs some Frank Oz.


----------



## Gianfootography

delmar411 said:


> @Gianfootography , did you go to friday's VttM show? If so, did you get any good pics of the kids on the stage? My flash refused to go off even with it set to on so mine are all weird and dark.


I missed all of Ray's shows this year. I only managed to catch Stars of the Saga.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Gianfootography said:


> Don't know how to PM but this dude needs some Frank Oz.


Go to the top of this page to Inbox > Start a Conversation > Fill in all info


----------



## Gianfootography

hiroMYhero said:


> Go to the top of this page to Inbox > Start a Conversation > Fill in all info



This Forum thing is crazy difficult. I think I will stick to making silly pictures.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Gianfootography said:


> This Forum thing is crazy difficult. I think I will stick to making silly pictures.


 Hopefully @JayLeeJay sees your post!
Alternatively, you can tap her Avatar > Start a Conversation


----------



## Gianfootography

hiroMYhero said:


> Hopefully @JayLeeJay sees your post!


Hope so, if not I guess I can camp out in front of the Theater of the Stars once the park opens.


----------



## JayLeeJay

Does anyone know if transferring FPs is similar to transferring ADRs? Do I just need to cancel mine while the other person attempts to change theirs? I believe there have been some successful transfers here so hopefully someone has some advise.


----------



## JayLeeJay

hiroMYhero said:


> Hopefully @JayLeeJay sees your post!
> Alternatively, you can tap her Avatar > Start a Conversation



We got the conversation going! Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

JayLeeJay said:


> Does anyone know if transferring FPs is similar to transferring ADRs? Do I just need to cancel mine while the other person attempts to change theirs? I believe there have been some successful transfers here so hopefully someone has some advise.


Yes. You'll need to either text Gian or PM him or others will know what time you are doing the transfer if you announce it on the thread.


----------



## JayLeeJay

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. You'll need to either text Gian or PM him or others will know what time you are doing the transfer if you announce it on the thread.




Awesome. That is what we have planned. Just wanted to double check before doing it.


----------



## yulilin3

What waiting in line for an hour gets you


----------



## bushdianee

DN had a great time in the motorcade yesterday. I still haven't figured out how she got picked. I asked and the lady in charge said they usually ask people in the park the morning of. She had no idea when I told her someone named Andrew called my cell phone on Friday. Just pixie dust I guess!


----------



## lxsscott

@JayLeeJay


JayLeeJay said:


> I will most likely have three FP for Stars of the Saga and A Conversation with Frank Oz to let go of for the June 13 shows. PM me if interested. My mom will be joining me for the weekend so I don't think we will be seeing the shows. I did convince her to see the fireworks, though, so thats fun.



I'm quite confused by the messaging on the mobile version of the boards but if you haven't released these into the wild yet, I only need FP for 1 person!


----------



## Teamanderson

In line for Luke now. Boys are ready to go back to relax at hotel so we won't be making 7:40 set. Sorry @yulilin3 i was looking forward to meeting you, I'll be back for fireworks I hope


----------



## Teamanderson

Droids are out with Luke!! I'm far back in line. Praying we make it ahhhh!!!!


----------



## Teamanderson

Anyone know how long droids stay out


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> Anyone know how long droids stay out


Around 25 minutes. Good luck


----------



## soniam

JayLeeJay said:


> After this I got a notice that RnRC was down during my FP time. If anyone can tell me why when RnRC, a tier 1, goes down the alternative options area all tier 2, but when Star Tours, a tier 2, goes down alternative options include two tier 1 options, I'd love to hear it. I understand not putting Toy Story as a replacement, but you should at least be able to select Great Movie Ride to replace RnRC before you could do so with ST. I have spoken to Guest Relations about this in the past - just sharing my thoughts on it so they were known - and was told "honestly, it doesn't matter what you think or the feedback you give, nothing is going to change." I was a little more than surprised since Disney has always accepted my feedback, both positive and constructive. Even if they've ended up throwing it away they always were willing to listen.



I have read, maybe from mesaboy or The Unofficial Guide, that it has to do with throughput of the ride. GMR is a slower throughput ride. That's why it's a tier 1 to begin with, because we know that it's not as popular as TSMM or RNRC. Also, TOT is a tier 2, even though it's somewhat popular, because it has a high throughput but not the crowds of RNRC or TSMM. So, if RNRC, a popular ride goes down, that means there will be a lot of people trying to ride something else. If they all were allowed to do GMR as a replacement, it would bog down the ride beyond belief. Star Tours is not as popular and has a high throughput as well. There probably wouldn't be as many people rushing to GMR if it went down as there would be for RNRC going down. TSMM going down just monkeys up everything, as anecdotal evidence shows from this board.


----------



## yulilin3

Who has kids in this show today ? We're getting pics


----------



## hiroMYhero

lxsscott said:


> @JayLeeJay
> 
> 
> I'm quite confused by the messaging on the mobile version of the boards but if you haven't released these into the wild yet, I only need FP for 1 person!


You need to have a total of 10 posts to be able to PM/Start a Conversation. You'll need to keep posting!


----------



## MooksterL1

frisbeego said:


> The weatherized costume is complete. The pant legs are detachable. No long sleeves, but saved the cuff (which DS thinks is the sling shot). And removed the inner lining. It'll still be hot, but it's a definite improvement. Now I just need to keep it clean!View attachment 101303View attachment 101304


So cool!!


----------



## boricuajedi

Did they still have the SWW 2015 logo magnets?


----------



## Metz172

Yay we made it back.  Lot less crowded and cooler then Friday morning.  Husband and DD in a relatively short line for Darth Maul and other DD are holding places in line for Darth Vader.  Still hoping for a chance for Chewie but my husband was so wanting Vader and Darth Maul I said let's do them first.


----------



## yulilin3

boricuajedi said:


> Did they still have the SWW 2015 logo magnets?


Yes they do


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> Yes they do


Gracias, will be there next Friday.


----------



## cnunley424

If this is not allowed I will delete but I have an adr for rebel hangar for 6:45 tonight I'm not going to make (sick kid) if anyone wants it please let me know!


----------



## AThrillingChase

I wish I was there with you guys - one weekend just isn't enough! In the meantime, I am curring my sorrows by watching the original trilogy. And trying to find a reason why I shouldn't buy these: https://www.etsy.com/listing/222346...all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=r2d2 shoes&ref=sr_gallery_7

I've had a hard time keeping up with this thread since my trip, so forgive me if this was already addressed. But are there any rumors of an extension of the rebel hangar past SWW?


----------



## boricuajedi

I'm checking the 2015 SWW name tag, there is one black that have half logo of rebel and empire and said galactic, are this the one they are selling at the store?


Never mind, I just saw that one was a especial occasion.


----------



## pmaurer74

w


Teamanderson said:


> In line for Luke now. Boys are ready to go back to relax at hotel so we won't be making 7:40 set. Sorry @yulilin3 i was looking forward to meeting you, I'll be back for fireworks I hope


e are doing the same thing. DH could not make it so we are at the hotel and hopefully back fro fireworks. I am sad to miss the droids, maybe next year.


----------



## basketrn

Have a ADR for H&V on Friday 6/12 5:15pm for 3 people if anyone is interested. Will hold it until 8pm tomorrow night (6/8)

Dawn


----------



## boricuajedi

AThrillingChase said:


> I wish I was there with you guys - one weekend just isn't enough! In the meantime, I am curring my sorrows by watching the original trilogy. And trying to find a reason why I shouldn't buy these: https://www.etsy.com/listing/222346...all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=r2d2 shoes&ref=sr_gallery_7
> 
> I've had a hard time keeping up with this thread since my trip, so forgive me if this was already addressed. But are there any rumors of an extension of the rebel hangar past SWW?


And that is why my DD need to keep up practising her drawing! They are nice but a little expensive.


----------



## yulilin3

If anyone is here. We'll be grabbing spots close to the stage to get pics of the preshow.


----------



## DisHeels

Friend of ours made the decals for our water battles and DD's shirt.  Very pleased.





Only 2 more work days.  This will be a fun, well needed vacation next week.


----------



## jennab113

boricuajedi said:


> I'm checking the 2015 SWW name tag, there is one black that have half logo of rebel and empire and said galactic, are this the one they are selling at the store?
> 
> View attachment 101357
> Never mind, I just saw that one was a especial occasion.


Actually, those were supposed to be available to everyone, but they had issues printing them or something like that. People that pre-ordered them for the Galactic Gathering had to pick something else day of. I overheard someone talking about it that day.


----------



## yulilin3

The actor that played Snig is in the sound booth by the stage and I'm geekng out


----------



## boricuajedi

jennab113 said:


> Actually, those were supposed to be available to everyone, but they had issues printing them or something like that. People that pre-ordered them for the Galactic Gathering had to pick something else day of. I overheard someone talking about it that day.


Thanks, I saw a web site that was selling them (and are sold out) I was under the impresion this were sold at Disney only during SWW. So let see if I can contact Fox Moulder and Dana Scully to investigate this case.


----------



## Teamanderson

@yulilin3 are you in line for droids? We are not staying but wanted to say hi in the line before we left for break at hotel. Be back for fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamanderson said:


> @yulilin3 are you in line for droids? We are not staying but wanted to say hi in the line before we left for break at hotel. Be back for fireworks.


When facing the stage on the right


----------



## jomommy

New question: (I know, I know)

Can you get the C3PO and Leia ears on non-SWW days? We are on our way (Yaaaayyy! ) and will be there tomorrow. Some of my kids want these ears. Thanks, as always!


----------



## soniam

jomommy said:


> New question: (I know, I know)
> 
> Can you get the C3PO and Leia ears on non-SWW days? We are on our way (Yaaaayyy! ) and will be there tomorrow. Some of my kids want these ears. Thanks, as always!


 
I saw the C3PO and R2D2 ears around the parks and shops in March. I have not seen the Leia ears.


----------



## palmtreegirl

soniam said:


> I saw the C3PO and R2D2 ears around the parks and shops in March. I have not seen the Leia ears.


 We saw the Leia ears in the MK hat shop.


----------



## yulilin3

Snig in civilian attire


----------



## yulilin3

jomommy said:


> New question: (I know, I know)
> 
> Can you get the C3PO and Leia ears on non-SWW days? We are on our way (Yaaaayyy! ) and will be there tomorrow. Some of my kids want these ears. Thanks, as always!


Yes you can


----------



## jomommy

Thanks so much everyone! 
We have a tradition of taking the kids' photo in front of Echo Lake wearing their new ears after eating at H&V and our Jedi Mickey dinner is Wednesday. I was really hoping we would have them then.

I appreciate all your help so much! I wish I had more time to be involved in the 'community' here. Maybe next year!


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> Snig in civilian attire
> View attachment 101361





yulilin3 said:


> Snig in civilian attire
> View attachment 101361


Oohhhh, him!!


----------



## jennab113

boricuajedi said:


> Thanks, I saw a web site that was selling them (and are sold out) I was under the impresion this were sold at Disney only during SWW. So let see if I can contact Fox Moulder and Dana Scully to investigate this case.


Yeah, they're just for SWW. GG was the day before weekend I started and people that were signed up could pre-order limited edition stuff. I don't know why a website would be selling them.


----------



## lxsscott

hiroMYhero said:


> You need to have a total of 10 posts to be able to PM/Start a Conversation. You'll need to keep posting!



Ahhh that's what happens when you're a board lurker. Thanks! Lol


----------



## boricuajedi

jennab113 said:


> Yeah, they're just for SWW. GG was the day before weekend I started and people that were signed up could pre-order limited edition stuff. I don't know why a website would be selling them.


This is the web site, is this one a official Disney site? How knows!


----------



## lxsscott

I was wondering if anyone got a chance to go to Darth Maul and see if anything was sold out or really limited? Thanks!


----------



## DancinMama

So do the buses from all resorts start at 7am for DHS all the time? About how long do you think it takes to ride the bus from AoA Resort to DHS? We want to get there as close to 7am as possible to get a good position to get to JTA. 
Thanks!


----------



## boricuajedi

I just notice I'm a Mouseketeer! Let me  and !


----------



## CindySwims

delmar411 said:


> @Gianfootography , did you go to friday's VttM show? If so, did you get any good pics of the kids on the stage? My flash refused to go off even with it set to on so mine are all weird and dark.


Where were your kids on stage? I have a few pics I can post to my Flickr. You can look and see if I caught any of them.


----------



## yulilin3

lxsscott said:


> I was wondering if anyone got a chance to go to Darth Maul and see if anything was sold out or really limited? Thanks!


Sorry, didn't get a chance to go today


----------



## jennab113

boricuajedi said:


> This is the web site, is this one a official Disney site? How knows!
> View attachment 101369


No, it's a reseller. My guess is that someone that works for the site signed up for GG and ordered badges for anyone that ordered through their site.


----------



## kpd6901

This board should be shut down.  I can't get things packed for us to leave tomorrow.


----------



## yulilin3

Show is delayed for some reason. DJ Elliott is still playing


----------



## yulilin3

Pre show started, not sure what happened.


----------



## delmar411

CindySwims said:


> Where were your kids on stage? I have a few pics I can post to my Flickr. You can look and see if I caught any of them.



My son was in the back row to the far right side. He is wearing a jedi robe. Not sure how well you could see that side but he is the one that couldnt get his lightsaber opened. LOL


----------



## delmar411

lxsscott said:


> I was wondering if anyone got a chance to go to Darth Maul and see if anything was sold out or really limited? Thanks!



The mystery pins are sold out. I was looking for those today and the CMs said the last of them went friday. Also my son noticed on friday that the mugs are all gone. He bought one for DH a couple weeks ago to put back for fathers day so he is pleased that he made a good choice.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

ARe there fireworks tonight????


----------



## xApril

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> ARe there fireworks tonight????



Fireworks ended up getting delayed but did start basically at ten.


----------



## CindySwims

delmar411 said:


> My son was in the back row to the far right side. He is wearing a jedi robe. Not sure how well you could see that side but he is the one that couldnt get his lightsaber opened. LOL


Here is a link to my Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/88916571@N05/ 
I made my SWW photos public for a little bit and uploaded some extra pics of the VttM show. It was tough to get any pics from where they sat us in the theater, but this was the best I could do. Hopefully your child is in one of them. Let me know when you have looked and Ill set them back to private.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

xApril said:


> Fireworks ended up getting delayed but did start basically at ten.


Thanks! All of our out of town family was waiting on the balcony and I thought, oh no, did I miss it again?? But I went out at 9:35 to wait for them so I didn't see how I could have, but then we saw a flash or two from the preshow so we were hopeful and finally at 9:58, we got both Wishes and Symphony of the Stars,so everyone was happy. This is their only weekend night they will be here and I was so worried they would miss them! Any idea what the delay was about? It was a beautiful night and a beautiful show after all, thank goodness!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> completely unexpected, which are the best character magical moments



That's what makes it a magical moment!



delmar411 said:


> If he sleeps out again, he can leave a chair in line and find someplac quieter in the area to sleep. At the front of the lines people are all sleeping and mostly respectful.
> 
> I was chatting with one of the SWW campout regulars yesterday at RD amd she said that friday night there were a lot of seriously rude loud people which made it nearly impossible to get some sleep. So maybe thursday night is the best/quietest night to try?



He was going to leave a chair earlier.  He saw how others bring cots abs put them up elsewhere.  But he didn't.  He thought he'd be fine be around midnight. 



Gianfootography said:


> Don't know how to PM but this dude needs some Frank Oz.



But you're not annoying.  

I saw you tonight at fireworks.  Did you get great pictures.


----------



## xApril

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Thanks! All of our out of town family was waiting on the balcony and I thought, oh no, did I miss it again?? But I went out at 9:35 to wait for them so I didn't see how I could have, but then we saw a flash or two from the preshow so we were hopeful and finally at 9:58, we got both Wishes and Symphony of the Stars,so everyone was happy. This is their only weekend night they will be here and I was so worried they would miss them! Any idea what the delay was about? It was a beautiful night and a beautiful show after all, thank goodness!



Glad you got to see it! They just said a technical delay around 9:40pm and some people left. Didn't say anything further.


----------



## momofallsons

Mommy2Jameson said:


> If we have a 10:25 Galactic breakfast, will the characters be affected be the parade at 11?  Or can they be inside Sci Fi and at the parade at the same time?  How was your experience if you had a late breakfast on the weekends?  Thanks!



Looks like we might be seeing a lot of each other Friday!  We have a 10:30 galactic breakfast.


----------



## momofallsons

Mommy2Jameson said:


> Dang!  I'll be doing the same thing you are doing! haha! No extra adult with us either.



Will actually have DH there, but he's planning to head to JTA with my other son.  I figure he'll be stuck in line there for awhile.


----------



## Teamanderson

Saw Linda Skywalker today in Luke's set. I had no idea who she was until now. Now I know who you all were talking about.


----------



## momofallsons

cnunley424 said:


> Thanks for the secret bag check tip!! Got through fast and about the 3rd family back!!



I also must have missed this!  What's the secret bag check tip?


----------



## Kevin_W

Fireworks were awesome.  We saw them from by echo lake on Friday and really enjoyed them.  We didn't intend to go back to SWW, but DD really wanted to see Leia so we went back today.  After 1.5 hours in line (!) we managed to see her (got in line 20 minutes before she came out, but she came and it switched back to Luke before we got to the front.  So we met Luke and cycled back through line).  Since we were in the park, we stayed through the fireworks. This time we watched from in front of the Brown Derby, which ended up being a spectacular location - it wasn't crowded and we were right underneath the bursts.


----------



## yulilin3

Stars of the Saga, Visit to the Maul and Summon the Force
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...863.1073741928.1406401066&type=1&l=e1fa7b4b88


----------



## yulilin3

rumor that I heard yesterday was that Anthony Daniel was supposed to come weekend V and do his one man show but something happened 
Still rumor is that he will be there and only do the motorcade....so who knows.


----------



## yulilin3

Ba la la la


----------



## pookadoo77

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Had a great SWW number 3 yesterday! Love seeing familiar faces everywhere. Love the double Sabines. Crowds MUCH less yesterday. Enjoyed Saga as always, gonna try and see if I can get an Oz next week but so far nothing. Maybe SB. You never know one yr to the next so I want to see all the shows while I still have a pass. All the Fps sold out so far so I think next week being last week, Oz and school out for everyone may be quite busier. I keep trying to get the FPs tho. Only need 2.
> 
> Great fireworks as always and finally some fun ST riders yesterday! Let's all remember to have FUN!



I would also try for Oz FP, or other shows around 9-11 am the day of... People like us, if we get that as our 1 show reserved we will be releasing our 6 FP, prob. others will too......



Park&Syd said:


> Thanks to everyone on this thread for the great advice and tips.  We were able to complete the trifecta of sign ups this morning - VttM, PMC, and JTA.  Let me know if you have any questions.  I'd be more than happy to help and contribute to this thread that has helped me so much!



impressive!!



delmar411 said:


> The mystery pins are sold out. I was looking for those today and the CMs said the last of them went friday. Also my son noticed on friday that the mugs are all gone. He bought one for DH a couple weeks ago to put back for fathers day so he is pleased that he made a good choice.



Oh NO!! SWW coffee mugs are all gone  Thats what this coffee addict really wanted... I blame the evil empire of Starbucks by creating all of us caffeine addicts, lol.



CindySwims said:


> Here is a link to my Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/88916571@N05/
> I made my SWW photos public for a little bit and uploaded some extra pics of the VttM show. It was tough to get any pics from where they sat us in the theater, but this was the best I could do. Hopefully your child is in one of them. Let me know when you have looked and Ill set them back to private.



Aw, cute!! Do you know the ages to do the VttM sign ups? Thanks!!


----------



## cvjpirate

*SWW V: DISers Take Oz *

Sorry getting excited


----------



## tlh119

Do you think that it will still be possible to get Star Wars autograph books at Movieland Memorabilia on Friday afternoon?  We were hoping to save some time on Saturday by picking up a book or two the day before we go.


----------



## CindySwims

pookadoo77 said:


> I would also try for Oz FP, or other shows around 9-11 am the day of... People like us, if we get that as our 1 show reserved we will be releasing our 6 FP, prob. others will too......
> 
> 
> 
> impressive!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh NO!! SWW coffee mugs are all gone  Thats what this coffee addict really wanted... I blame the evil empire of Starbucks by creating all of us caffeine addicts, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, cute!! Do you know the ages to do the VttM sign ups? Thanks!!


Ages are 4-12 years old.


----------



## pookadoo77

CindySwims said:


> Ages are 4-12 years old.



perfect, thanks! Mine are 4, 10, & 11.


----------



## MooksterL1

momofallsons said:


> Looks like we might be seeing a lot of each other Friday!  We have a 10:30 galactic breakfast.


We hae 10:30 on Friday too!


----------



## MooksterL1

CindySwims said:


> Here is a link to my Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/88916571@N05/
> I made my SWW photos public for a little bit and uploaded some extra pics of the VttM show. It was tough to get any pics from where they sat us in the theater, but this was the best I could do. Hopefully your child is in one of them. Let me know when you have looked and Ill set them back to private.


Your photos are amazing!  Do you mind if I ask what camera you are using and settings?  Love the Jawa trading too, was that at RH?


----------



## pookadoo77

cvjpirate said:


> *SWW V: DISers Take Oz *
> 
> Sorry getting excited



anyone getting and wearing the "I'm celebrating" buttons and writing "DISers Take Oz" on it..?? We will have at least 1 on our backpack, may write pookadoo77 on bottom of it, say HI!! Strength in numbers


----------



## lxsscott

delmar411 said:


> The mystery pins are sold out. I was looking for those today and the CMs said the last of them went friday. Also my son noticed on friday that the mugs are all gone. He bought one for DH a couple weeks ago to put back for fathers day so he is pleased that he made a good choice.



Thanks! Did it seem like there were plenty Force Awakens shirts left? I promised my Dad one for Fathers Day lol


----------



## Disaholic73

I will be cancelling a 7:25pm Jedi Mickey Dinner for 4 people on June 12th (THIS FRIDAY!!!!!!) at 11am.  Please let me know if you would like to coordinate before then, otherwise it will be released to the general public.  I was able to pick up an 8:30pm reservation in hopes of getting to meet the Fab 4 during their last set of the night.


----------



## cvjpirate

pookadoo77 said:


> anyone getting and wearing the "I'm celebrating" buttons and writing "DISers Take Oz" on it..?? We will have at least 1 on our backpack, may write pookadoo77 on bottom of it, say HI!! Strength in numbers




Will have mine on but will only be there Sunday.


----------



## Delphinus317

pookadoo77 said:


> anyone getting and wearing the "I'm celebrating" buttons and writing "DISers Take Oz" on it..?? We will have at least 1 on our backpack, may write pookadoo77 on bottom of it, say HI!! Strength in numbers



I'll be there Saturday!! I will also have a "DISers Take Oz" Celebrating Pin on my backpack along with a really old lime green "Dis Boards" Pin that I have every trip.  I'll be the redhead with side buns wearing all white & DS9 will have a Darth Vader Tshirt on.  If I see you, I'll definitely say HI!!  Please do the same!!  We arrive in WDW tomorrow & I cannot wait!!!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Advice please from you awesome people.... 

I have two RH reservations for 6/13: 5:45 and 7:15. I'm leaning on keeping the later one since it would be cutting it close with our Oz fp.   My question for the group - are there still characters roaming in RH after 7:00??

And one more question regarding fp seating vs FtF DPP seating locations.   For the shows are they the same area? If not, which is better?  (Trying to decide to see Oz and SoS with out DPP or day before with our regular fp.

Thank you all!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Advice please from you awesome people....
> 
> I have two RH reservations for 6/13: 5:45 and 7:15. I'm leaning on keeping the later one since it would be cutting it close with our Oz fp.   My question for the group - are there still characters roaming in RH after 7:00??
> 
> And one more question regarding fp seating vs FtF DPP seating locations.   For the shows are they the same area? If not, which is better?  (Trying to decide to see Oz and SoS with out DPP or day before with our regular fp.
> 
> Thank you all!!!


After 7pm there seems to be no characters, only maybe a Jawa walking around
fp seating is the left hand side of the theater and all the top center (above the sound booth)
Package people have the bottom center
both areas are good.


----------



## Monykalyn

Had to bribe my son with a Darth goofy but this interaction was so worth it! He said he was the emperor as he had the red light saber on Saturday. 

@yulilin3 it was very nice to meet you and your family. We got a lot accomplished in our first 2 Star Wars days. Still have Friday (I think I am the only one of my family so excited for frank oz!!) 

My son LOVES JAT! Sat enthralled his whole show! Any tips for possibly catching him for a quick shout out Friday?

One of my Twitter photos of my son was on the big screen on Saturday before the fireworks too- he loved seeing his face up there lol!


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> Had to bribe my son with a Darth goofy but this interaction was so worth it! He said he was the emperor as he had the red light saber on Saturday.
> 
> @yulilin3 it was very nice to meet you and your family. We got a lot accomplished in our first 2 Star Wars days. Still have Friday (I think I am the only one of my family so excited for frank oz!!)
> 
> My son LOVES JAT! Sat enthralled his whole show! Any tips for possibly catching him for a quick shout out Friday?
> 
> One of my Twitter photos of my son was on the big screen on Saturday before the fireworks too- he loved seeing his face up there lol!


it was nice meeting you and your family.
JAT comes out for the parade by the Star Tours backstage gate and walks toward the gates by 50s Prime Time. Also you can see him before he gets into his car after the parade. Behind the stage.
He has been walking around the park but it's very hard to time


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

yulilin3 said:


> After 7pm there seems to be no characters, only maybe a Jawa walking around
> fp seating is the left hand side of the theater and all the top center (above the sound booth)
> Package people have the bottom center
> both areas are good.



You are the best!!!  Thank you!


----------



## Felipe4

Ahhh I'm so excited for leaving on Thursday!!!

BF was getting psyched up yesterday; he was asking when we'd meet certain characters because he had different Star Wars shirts he wanted to wear for each meet. Since we're doing pretty much everything on Saturday and I specifically told him to wear his Boba Fett gear, I don't think he'll be able to unless we go back on Sunday for meeting Vader again (we're going after 10am after morning at MK on Sunday). He might just bring multiple shirts to change into. 

If a slightly later Galactic Breakfast comes up from Dining Buddy, (we have 8am, but would take an 8:15), then I'll switch out so we can do the Chewie run.

This time in 5 days I'll be in Disney!!!!

OH, BF had wanted to know if there were any special Star Wars POP figures in the parks. I didn't think so, but told him I'd ask.


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> Ahhh I'm so excited for leaving on Thursday!!!
> 
> BF was getting psyched up yesterday; he was asking when we'd meet certain characters because he had different Star Wars shirts he wanted to wear for each meet. Since we're doing pretty much everything on Saturday and I specifically told him to wear his Boba Fett gear, I don't think he'll be able to unless we go back on Sunday for meeting Vader again (we're going after 10am after morning at MK on Sunday). He might just bring multiple shirts to change into.
> 
> If a slightly later Galactic Breakfast comes up from Dining Buddy, (we have 8am, but would take an 8:15), then I'll switch out so we can do the Chewie run.
> 
> This time in 5 days I'll be in Disney!!!!
> 
> OH, BF had wanted to know if there were any special Star Wars POP figures in the parks. I didn't think so, but told him I'd ask.


I haven't seen any POP in the park. I think they have some at D Street DTD but I'm not sure


----------



## yulilin3

I'll be at DHS Friday evening, around 6pm and until about 8:30pm If anyone wants to meet then let me know and we can arrange a spot. Maybe by the Luke and Leia meet?
I'll be there all day Saturday and Sunday all the way thru fireworks


----------



## yulilin3

Guest Relations gave me nothing yesterday on Ray Park signing, but from a reliable source it looks like he'll stick to the 1pm session and that's it


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

@Mommy2Jameson we had a Breakfast at 10:20 on Saturday the 16th and it was awesome. Because of the late time we ended up with not only the normal's of the like stormtroopers and greedo but also Darth was taking pictures near the exit and boba was roaming since they had gotten done with their meet and greet. We were hungry hungry hippos that morning so we were there almost 2 hours about so we ended up missing the parade but it was so worth it and really made our day.


----------



## Disaholic73

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be at DHS Friday evening, around 6pm and until about 8:30pm If anyone wants to meet then let me know and we can arrange a spot. Maybe by the Luke and Leia meet?
> I'll be there all day Saturday and Sunday all the way thru fireworks



Hopefully we will get to meet you on Friday.  We will be trying for the Fab 4 and getting line around 6:45ish-7pm.  I will be wearing either a "keep calm and move along move along" shirt or one with a picture of an AT-AT that reads "I'm all about that base, bout that base, no Rebels".  Kids will be in something Star Wars and my hard to miss girlfriend, who is 6'1"ish will be wearing an R2-D2 tank.


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be at DHS Friday evening, around 6pm and until about 8:30pm If anyone wants to meet then let me know and we can arrange a spot. Maybe by the Luke and Leia meet?
> I'll be there all day Saturday and Sunday all the way thru fireworks



Hope to see you Sunday!!!


----------



## SureAsLiz

Has anyone noticed lighting issues with their Luke/Leia photopass photos? The first weekend the photos were great, but during the past two weekends the photos have been so dark it's almost impossible to see our faces. I figured it was just a one-time issue during weekend 3, but it happened again during weekend 4. I sent a note to the photopass team about it, so hopefully they can pass the word on and weekend 5 photos are a little better


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be at DHS Friday evening, around 6pm and until about 8:30pm If anyone wants to meet then let me know and we can arrange a spot. Maybe by the Luke and Leia meet?
> I'll be there all day Saturday and Sunday all the way thru fireworks


We are there Friday and would love to meet up!  I am hoping to get my 9 year old signed up for VTTM and then we have Jedi Mickey after.


----------



## Momtomouselover

Just wanted to say the hint about going to Toy Story right before the early closing for the fireworks was spot on! Yesterday, for whatever reason, they left Toy Story open until about 9:05 despite the sign saying it would close at 8:30. We raced to get in line at 8:28 but then were able to ride 4 times in a row. They kept putting us to the right side, we loaded quickly, rode, and ran around and got right back in line. I have never rode Toy Story 5 times ( used a FP one time) in one day!! Followed this up with Symphony in the Stars for a great finish to the day.


----------



## CindySwims

MooksterL1 said:


> Your photos are amazing!  Do you mind if I ask what camera you are using and settings?  Love the Jawa trading too, was that at RH?


Thanks! All the camera info and settings are listed below the photo. Just click on the pic you want to see settings on and look on the page below the photo.


----------



## yulilin3

So what I'll do is just stay next to the Luke and Leia meet all evening on Friday, I really have no plans for that day so it's fine. I hope to get to see some of you that day 
I can't believe it's almost over


----------



## palmtreegirl

So all we'll get is Jawa's at the Rebel Hanger at 8:10? Sigh, I was so excited to get a reservation for this Friday. Oh well.


----------



## yulilin3

palmtreegirl said:


> So all we'll get is Jawa's at the Rebel Hanger at 8:10? Sigh, I was so excited to get a reservation for this Friday. Oh well.


that's what's been reported. I've never been there later that 5:30pm


----------



## delmar411

lxsscott said:


> Thanks! Did it seem like there were plenty Force Awakens shirts left? I promised my Dad one for Fathers Day lol



Yes but not sure on available sizes. The black SWW polo was only available in S plus 2 M plus 2 3xl. I hadnt seen it before yesterday either so obviously not in a location I had been looking previously.


----------



## delmar411

CindySwims said:


> Here is a link to my Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/88916571@N05/
> I made my SWW photos public for a little bit and uploaded some extra pics of the VttM show. It was tough to get any pics from where they sat us in the theater, but this was the best I could do. Hopefully your child is in one of them. Let me know when you have looked and Ill set them back to private.



There are a few where you can see him. Can I send you my email address and possibly get the ones from the show? I just want them for personal use and I am happy to give you credit for taking them.


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> Yes they do



Any chance this is something that can be bought online at some point?  I would have liked to pick one up when we were there but the shirts, popcorn buckets, glowing x-wing/falcon diverted my attention.... LOL!


----------



## delmar411

pookadoo77 said:


> anyone getting and wearing the "I'm celebrating" buttons and writing "DISers Take Oz" on it..?? We will have at least 1 on our backpack, may write pookadoo77 on bottom of it, say HI!! Strength in numbers



I had mine last week but you can see how effective it was since the family behind us at Chewie were Dissers and didnt notice it. LOL

I will have mine on my backpack again this weekend. I did put delmar411 on it. I amswer to Delmar, delmar411 or Mary.


----------



## delmar411

Disaholic73 said:


> Hopefully we will get to meet you on Friday.  We will be trying for the Fab 4 and getting line around 6:45ish-7pm.  I will be wearing either a "keep calm and move along move along" shirt or one with a picture of an AT-AT that reads "I'm all about that base, bout that base, no Rebels".  Kids will be in something Star Wars and my hard to miss girlfriend, who is 6'1"ish will be wearing an R2-D2 tank.



We are trying for the same on friday. We are not hard to spot, Im just shy of 6ft with a shorter DH and 3 kids of which at least 1 will likely be nearing meltdown mode from the lack of sleep thursday night. Not sure what shirt I will be wearing. I was going to wear a similar (if not the same) AT-AT shirt but now I am rethinking that. LOL


----------



## slaveone

Ok I am only just now recovered from the weekend. The heat was awful. And that stupid storm Friday. Bleh. I am readying my bedroll for either Friday or Saturday night. Chewie I shall succeed. Maybe. Hopefully.


----------



## MooksterL1

CindySwims said:


> Thanks! All the camera info and settings are listed below the photo. Just click on the pic you want to see settings on and look on the page below the photo.


I have been a Canon user for years and years until mine died recently and I decided to try Nikon.  The outdoor shots are amazing, but I am having the most difficult time getting my settings right indoors.


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> Stars of the Saga, Visit to the Maul and Summon the Force
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...863.1073741928.1406401066&type=1&l=e1fa7b4b88


 I love these!  It's so fun to see how goofy JAT is. He has great body movements and facial expressions.  He's so much fun!


----------



## Disaholic73

delmar411 said:


> We are trying for the same on friday. We are not hard to spot, Im just shy of 6ft with a shorter DH and 3 kids of which at least 1 will likely be nearing meltdown mode from the lack of sleep thursday night. Not sure what shirt I will be wearing. I was going to wear a similar (if not the same) AT-AT shirt but now I am rethinking that. LOL



Wow, it sounds like we will just be looking for us but in different outfits, or perhaps the same shirt on you and I.  We should be pretty raring to go as we arrive to MCO at 11am Thursday and heading for a light day at MK before going non-stop crazy on Friday.


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> Guest Relations gave me nothing yesterday on Ray Park signing, but from a reliable source it looks like he'll stick to the 1pm session and that's it



Given this, do you still recommend Taylor Gray by 6 am?  I'm new to autographs, so I wasn't sure if limited availability for Ray Park would have a domino effect on the other celebs.


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> Given this, do you still recommend Taylor Gray by 6 am?  I'm new to autographs, so I wasn't sure if limited availability for Ray Park would have a domino effect on the other celebs.


Good question. I think you should still be ok getting there by 6.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am planning an early May 2016 trip to WDW. Congratulations on starting such a fact filled thread!  I hope you do the same for next year!

I tried to find information on the character meals on the Restaurant board, no one answered!  Here, on page one, I learned that meal information was given in December!  It gives me  a time line to begin planning next year! 

Thank you!

Bobbi


----------



## yulilin3

bobbiwoz said:


> I am planning an early May 2016 trip to WDW. Congratulations on starting such a fact filled thread!  I hope you do the same for next year!
> 
> I tried to find information on the character meals on the Restaurant board, no one answered!  Here, on page one, I learned that meal information was given in December!  It gives me  a time line to begin planning next year!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Bobbi


SWW planning thread 2016 coming September 1st


----------



## DanielWhitney

So what time do we think will be need for Ray, and Peter if he still only has 1 signing?


----------



## disneyluvrs4

So excited! We leave for Disney tomorrow!!! We are really looking forward to our first SWW! Thank you for all the helpful information, I'm feeling pretty prepared-until we get there and I freeze like a deer in the headlights! Lol, hopefully not! Hoping to talk DH into helping me sign DS up for VttM while DD and I do the Chewie run or more like hobble along for me-I stepped on a wood chip while running to get out of the rain during DS's baseball practice about a week or so ago and it went right up through my shoe into my foot leaving a little hole and a whole lotta pain! it is starting to feel better and I'm planning on leaving my crutches at home but not sure how my foot is going to feel after walking all day at a park! Oh well, what can you do?! Keep calm and go to SWW!!!!  

1 quick question, is Baymax still meeting? I thought someone had said they heard he would be done when the new movie came out. TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

DanielWhitney said:


> So what time do we think will be need for Ray, and Peter if he still only has 1 signing?


Ray by midnight at the latest and Mayhew by 4am.



disneyluvrs4 said:


> So excited! We leave for Disney tomorrow!!! We are really looking forward to our first SWW! Thank you for all the helpful information, I'm feeling pretty prepared-until we get there and I freeze like a deer in the headlights! Lol, hopefully not! Hoping to talk DH into helping me sign DS up for VttM while DD and I do the Chewie run or more like hobble along for me-I stepped on a wood chip while running to get out of the rain during DS's baseball practice about a week or so ago and it went right up through my shoe into my foot leaving a little hole and a whole lotta pain! it is starting to feel better and I'm planning on leaving my crutches at home but not sure how my foot is going to feel after walking all day at a park! Oh well, what can you do?! Keep calm and go to SWW!!!!
> 
> 1 quick question, is Baymax still meeting? I thought someone had said they heard he would be done when the new movie came out. TIA!


I saw them Sunday


----------



## DanielWhitney

Okay, thanks the changes my plans.  I won't be getting there till 3 to 4 on Friday, and was going to do Ray that Day and Peter Sunday.  I will plan to do Peter Friday when I get there.  Then evaluate if I want to do Ray on Sunday.  May have to do him by myself, and not with my wife, which will be fine as well.  As much as I want to meet him and get an autograph, I won't let it mess up my time at Disney if it won't work out.


----------



## BobaFettFan

I don't know how people go on random weekends and plan.  This thread continues to grow and be an awesome resource and reminder.  It was indespensible for such a great trip. I wonder if going at normal times feels like a roll of the dice.

Yulilin3 have you ever just up and went in blind?  Was it pleasant?


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettFan said:


> I don't know how people go on random weekends and plan.  This thread continues to grow and be an awesome resource and reminder.  It was indespensible for such a great trip. I wonder if going at normal times feels like a roll of the dice.
> 
> Yulilin3 have you ever just up and went in blind?  Was it pleasant?


to SWW or to Disney in general?
It's hard for me to say cause I've lived in Orlando for 17 years and had an AP for about 15 of those years. I love planning and even with just a quick day trip I would know which attractions I wanted to do and where to eat.
I do remember m first SWW. 2004. My daughter was 4 so we didn't really spend a lot of time in the parks, she was far less patient than her brother was and couldn't stand any waiting. I went without really knowing a lot about it and had a good time. 2007 was my first autograph session and got Bonnie Piesse (Aunt Beru) way back when you had to line up at the turnstiles and then they would open the park and it was a free for all to get your fp at the Indiana Jones theater, that process was longer than what JTA is now, about an hour depending on where in line you were. That was the last year Kenny Baker came and I am still kicking myself for not going for his autograph.
I've read a lot of reports of the event not feeling the same, that it's more popular and the addition of the packages doesn't help. People tend to forget that 9/11 did a lot of damage to the tourism industry and it's really been in the past 3 years that it has bounced back. Yes the event is more popular and you need to plan more to get most of what you want done. But, you could come and partake in activities with little planning, you just have to wait longer. For the shows at The Theater of the Stars you really only have to line up about 45 minutes before the show and still be able to get a seat (maybe not the case this coming weekend with Frank Oz) 
As for me personally, I need to plan, I like to have a schedule so maybe me winging it wouldn't be enjoyable but for people that don't feel the same I think it would still be fun, to walk around, look at characters, maybe catch a couple of shows, watch the fireworks...It all depends on the person.


----------



## delmar411




----------



## delmar411




----------



## yulilin3

Maul's like.. ..gimme the book


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> Maul's like.. ..gimme the book



And the boys are like...um is he safe?


----------



## delmar411




----------



## delmar411




----------



## delmar411




----------



## prgal0715

Thanks to the massive Friday rainstorm, I managed to get a Chewy photo with almost no wait. 

So much fun at SWW last Friday! It was an exhausting but fantastic day. Can't wait for next year!


----------



## yulilin3

prgal0715 said:


> Thanks to the massive Friday rainstorm, I managed to get a Chewy photo with almost no wait.
> 
> So much fun at SWW last Friday! It was an exhausting but fantastic day. Can't wait for next year!


Super cute pic


----------



## delmar411

prgal0715 said:


> Thanks to the massive Friday rainstorm, I managed to get a Chewy photo with almost no wait.
> 
> So much fun at SWW last Friday! It was an exhausting but fantastic day. Can't wait for next year!



So cute!


----------



## delmar411




----------



## delmar411

@CindySwims take whatever pics you want if you think you can edited them into usable pics. Plus feel free to send me a message on FB facebook.com/delmar411 and I have a couple videos I can send you as well.


----------



## only hope

Does anyone know if they will be passing out standby wristbands for the Frank Oz show Friday, like they did last year for Mark Hamill?

Also, I have an extra Yoda poster if anyone wants to trade a Darth Maul poster.


----------



## yulilin3

only hope said:


> Does anyone know if they will be passing out standby wristbands for the Frank Oz show Friday, like they did last year for Mark Hamill?
> 
> Also, I have an extra Yoda poster if anyone wants to trade a Darth Maul poster.


No clue. Only way is to be there Friday morning and go to the theatre and see. Sorry. I asked the cm and they had no clue


----------



## lchuck

yulilin3 said:


> Had a great time at our fireworks meet. My favorite part was seeing the kids loving the fireworks. Of course I forgot the username of the DISser that came with the whole family but I adored your children, so well behaved and so fun to talk to.
> @TwinPrincessMermaids nice talking with you as well. I hope we see you around


@yulilin3 Thank you for the kind words about my kids!  We all really enjoyed meeting you and appreciated all of your advice and support on getting ready for our big trip.  It really helped to make it a magical one!  We finally made it back and I'll be spending the next couple of days decompressing and getting caught up at work, but I plan on writing a full trip report and also a SWW specific one for the newly created report area.  Thanks again and I look forward to spending time on the boards with all of you in the future.


----------



## mil2297

This is my first SWW.  I went last friday and got there at 6:20 am to get in line for Ashley Autograph but they had closed the line right when we got there.  This week we want to go to Meet the guy that does the voice for Ezra it is safe to get the by 6 am sharp or earlier?  Also since we got there and could not do anything else we were the second in line to get into the park and we did the mind challenge with no problem.  But  if we are lucky enough this week to get Ezra autograph are we going to get to late to get the mind challenge and the show with Darh Maul?  My kids saw the show and thy said  line  while signing up for the mind challenge and totally missed what it was  until later


----------



## animalkingdom15

Well it looks like I will be getting my Star Wars Weekend at Hollywood Studios after all. Since my trip two weeks ago was foiled due to a sinus issue, I decided to see if I could try to put something together for this upcoming weekend since it was the last weekend for it.  I had given up all hope in finding a FTF package after striking out via calling Disney Dinning Reservations. I checked one last time this morning online and to my surprise I was able to find one for Sunday. Luckily I was able to find cheap airfare via Southwest and a pretty good deal on a standard room at Board Walk Inn using my AP. Now all I have to do is try to see what FP are still available at the parks and try to piece together a short trip. I guess I will be able to wear my Star Wars Weekend 2015 Passholder t-shift I got to it after all. Now I just have to find my Star Wars MagicBand.

I have no idea which Star Wars Celebs will be there this weekend, but with it being the lastw weekend, I hope it's someone good.


----------



## lchuck

@yulilin3 Also, they really enjoyed meeting the REAL Sabine (they told me they had already met her when I told them Sabine was coming out on stage at the Rebels show).


----------



## delmar411

mil2297 said:


> This is my first SWW.  I went last friday and got there at 6:20 am to get in line for Ashley Autograph but they had closed the line right when we got there.  This week we want to go to Meet the guy that does the voice for Ezra it is safe to get the by 6 am sharp or earlier?  Also since we got there and could not do anything else we were the second in line to get into the park and we did the mind challenge with no problem.  But  if we are lucky enough this week to get Ezra autograph are we going to get to late to get the mind challenge and the show with Darh Maul?  My kids saw the show and thy said  line  while signing up for the mind challenge and totally missed what it was  until later



You need to be there earlier. They band at 6am so thatis when all shifting of lines will happen. And anyone who was there last weekend or caught wind of what happened last weekend will already shift into other lines if they arrive and the main people's lines are overflowing.


----------



## basketrn

Can someone tell. For RH during Mon-Thur's have characters been roaming in there after 7pm?  We have a ressie for 6:50 Thursday and debating whether to keep it or not. I know during the weekends the reports are no. 

Thanks!


----------



## d-r

I am going to let go a rebel hanger for 4 Friday at 525 is anyone wants it let me know, keeping Frank Oz instead.


----------



## animalkingdom15

delmar411 said:


> You need to be there earlier. They band at 6am so thatis when all shifting of lines will happen. And anyone who was there last weekend or caught wind of what happened last weekend will already shift into other lines if they arrive and the main people's lines are overflowing.



What happened last weekend?


----------



## inkedupmomma

yulilin3 said:


> nice chatting with you as well. Glad you and your family had fun





cinder-ellah said:


> Great memories of that day !  It was fun meeting you all.



Thanks for the picture! My DH looks mad or confused LOLOLOL!! SO nice meeting y'all, such great memories form that day!


----------



## d-r

animalkingdom15 said:


> What happened last weekend?


More people than fast passes


----------



## hiroMYhero

basketrn said:


> Can someone tell. For RH during Mon-Thur's have characters been roaming in there after 7pm?  We have a ressie for 6:50 Thursday and debating whether to keep it or not. I know during the weekends the reports are no.
> 
> Thanks!


Monday - Thursday, characters rotate through until RH closes for the evening.


----------



## mil2297

delmar411 said:


> You need to be there earlier. They band at 6am so thatis when all shifting of lines will happen. And anyone who was there last weekend or caught wind of what happened last weekend will already shift into other lines if they arrive and the main people's lines are overflowing.


Ty so much, my girls were dissapointed they could not get Ashley.  But this weekend I am planning it better ty.  This is our first SWW and they have loved every minute of it


----------



## delmar411

d-r said:


> More people than fast passes



Yep that about sums it up. LOL


----------



## delmar411

Hopefully we can get a sneak peek of weekend 5 map on thursday morning.


----------



## Billabongi

Anyone have an idea on the show times? SOTS at 3:30, Oz show at 5:15 and Maul at 7:00 is that right?


----------



## yulilin3

Billabongi said:


> Anyone have an idea on the show times? SOTS at 3:30, Oz show at 5:15 and Maul at 7:00 is that right?


Schedule is on page one


----------



## mil2297

one more question, this is a last minute planning.  My girls really want to go this weekend.  I have not yet purchase the park tickets.  We are planning on doing that online tonight but since we want to get the earlier than 6 am like 5 am or 5:30 how do we get the plastic cards to get into the park.  The windows are not open yet.  We take a print out of the receipt to  the guest relations window which are next to the bathroom on the outside to get the plastic cards?


----------



## delmar411

mil2297 said:


> one more question, this is a last minute planning.  My girls really want to go this weekend.  I have not yet purchase the park tickets.  We are planning on doing that online tonight but since we want to get the earlier than 6 am like 5 am or 5:30 how do we get the plastic cards to get into the park.  The windows are not open yet.  We take a print out of the receipt to  the guest relations window which are next to the bathroom on the outside to get the plastic cards?



Get them the night before. Go to MK if you have to.


----------



## yulilin3

mil2297 said:


> one more question, this is a last minute planning.  My girls really want to go this weekend.  I have not yet purchase the park tickets.  We are planning on doing that online tonight but since we want to get the earlier than 6 am like 5 am or 5:30 how do we get the plastic cards to get into the park.  The windows are not open yet.  We take a print out of the receipt to  the guest relations window which are next to the bathroom on the outside to get the plastic cards?


The ticket Windows open at 7am during sww. You can wait for your wristbands and fp and then go get your ticket
Better what Delmar said if you can


----------



## wgeo

Hi everyone, if anyone has an extra Stormtrooper poster, I would love to trade, or even reimburse you for postage and such.  I've posted in the roll call/trade thread, but that one doesn't get the same amount of views as this one!  

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Sorry I haven't been more active I  the thread today. I'm nursing what I call the sww hangover...not from alcohol but from too much sun, not enough sleep, water or food.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Can anyone tell me if the galactic breakfast is air conditioned enough for my little guy to get away with wearing his vader costume?  This is how he hangs out on a nightly basis.  

I know it will be WAY to hot to venture outside in this, but he wants to show vader his costume and I thought the breakfast may be an option for this.


----------



## ScouseDisney94

Hi everyone, a general question to anyone able to answer, i'm going for the first time this year on Saturday and I've been trying to no avail to reserve a galactic breakfast, the question is, have any of you experienced or heard of people doing the breakfast, by booking a walk-up reservation first thing in the morning? Any feedback on this would be an awesome help to our planning for the day, thanks.


----------



## delmar411

Disney Diva Mom said:


> View attachment 101529
> Can anyone tell me if the galactic breakfast is air conditioned enough for my little guy to get away with wearing his vader costume?  This is how he hangs out on a nightly basis.
> 
> I know it will be WAY to hot to venture outside in this, but he wants to show vader his costume and I thought the breakfast may be an option for this.



He should be fine. They keep it nice and comfortable in there. But the helmet will have to come off to eat. LOL


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

ScouseDisney94 said:


> Hi everyone, a general question to anyone able to answer, i'm going for the first time this year on Saturday and I've been trying to no avail to reserve a galactic breakfast, the question is, have any of you experienced or heard of people doing the breakfast, by booking a walk-up reservation first thing in the morning? Any feedback on this would be an awesome help to our planning for the day, thanks.



In my experience, two Sunday's ago they were taking walk ups for immediate seating a few minutes after park opening. It's worth a try to go up and ask if you can't get a reservation


----------



## delmar411

I just released 4 fps for Visit to the Maul on friday.


----------



## yulilin3

ScouseDisney94 said:


> Hi everyone, a general question to anyone able to answer, i'm going for the first time this year on Saturday and I've been trying to no avail to reserve a galactic breakfast, the question is, have any of you experienced or heard of people doing the breakfast, by booking a walk-up reservation first thing in the morning? Any feedback on this would be an awesome help to our planning for the day, thanks.





RapunzelsBFF said:


> In my experience, two Sunday's ago they were taking walk ups for immediate seating a few minutes after park opening. It's worth a try to go up and ask if you can't get a reservation


Also remember that the cancellation policy is one day. A lot of reservations pop up the day before from people canceling


----------



## cinder-ellah

Disney Diva Mom said:


> View attachment 101529
> Can anyone tell me if the galactic breakfast is air conditioned enough for my little guy to get away with wearing his vader costume?  This is how he hangs out on a nightly basis.
> 
> I know it will be WAY to hot to venture outside in this, but he wants to show vader his costume and I thought the breakfast may be an option for this.


Omg !   So awesome. 
Indoors & aircondionting should be fine for breakfast (jmo).  
 That will be a great picture !


----------



## pollyanna30

I just posted my synopsis of my SWW day over on the SWW Trip thread.  We didn't accomplish a lot but still had a good time.


----------



## luvallprincesses

mil2297 said:


> Ty so much, my girls were dissapointed they could not get Ashley.  But this weekend I am planning it better ty.  This is our first SWW and they have loved every minute of it


So getting a cab from CBR at 6:30 isn't going to be early enough to meet Ashley on Friday after all?  Not sure my kids can do much earlier with an early, full day of travel the day before and make it through the whole packed full day of SWW on Friday. Maybe we'll change our plans for trying Ashley on Sunday based on how fast the FP's go for her the other 2 mornings?


----------



## lchuck

A couple more pics of some SWW goodness from our trip...


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> That's what makes it a magical moment!
> 
> 
> 
> He was going to leave a chair earlier.  He saw how others bring cots abs put them up elsewhere.  But he didn't.  He thought he'd be fine be around midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> But you're not annoying.
> 
> I saw you tonight at fireworks.  Did you get great pictures.



I hope so, I ran out of hard drive space on my laptop so I can't process any more photos. Hopefully this week I can get back to my house and pick up an external drive so I can keep processing them. I am way behind. I have only posted Week 1 and 2. Week 3 and 4 still need processing and I hope to have enough space for what I plan on getting this weekend. I have been slacking so I hope to get as many pictures with characters as I can.


----------



## Delilah1310

Hi all - I haven't been keeping up with the thread because ... You know - vacation! But I did want to share a few thoughts about the PMC sign ups.
We were at the turnstiles about 6:30 on Sunday ... First in a line. Had to take a cab - no buses to be found from the contemporary at 6-something.
We went to the rope drop and planned to follow the path straight ... CMS told us we should go to the side with the JTA crew. We went straight and hung a left at the stage.
We passed a CM who asked where we were headed, I told her PMC, she told me to go to Indiana Jones. I said are you sure, and she very arrogantly told me 'I'm quite positive.' 
I got in the PMC line and then a CM there announced for us to make two lines - one for PMC one for Visit to the Maul. 
We were third for PMC and the line was nearly nonexistent for Maul ... People signed up for PMC and the moved right over to Maul. 
I don't know how quickly the spots left, but the line behind us was maybe up to 10 when we left.
So do get there first for choice of show time but we didn't need to be very first.
Trust you instincts - trust this thread. Unfortunately you can't count on some of the CM.
Full report to come later!
Had a blast at SWW and having a great trip!
Thank you all!!!


----------



## Gianfootography

Teamanderson said:


> Saw Linda Skywalker today in Luke's set. I had no idea who she was until now. Now I know who you all were talking about.


I ran into her as she was leaving the event for this past weekend. She usually walks Luke out to his set. Her X-Wing head band is pretty epic.


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> Snig in civilian attire
> View attachment 101361


He caught me with unregistered weapons (my plastic lightsabers)


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> Show is delayed for some reason. DJ Elliott is still playing


I danced away all my energy that night.


----------



## yulilin3

Gianfootography said:


> I danced away all my energy that night.


I saw you. I was to the right of the stage,next to the dpp area


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Huge thanks to @delmar411  for picking me up a Chopper and Zeb vinylmation 2 pack and to @missthatgator for sending me a Darth Maul poster even though they already managed to pick up a Boba Fett so I had nothing they wanted!!

Love this thread because everyone is so nice and friendly and I really feel that everyone embodies the spirit of Star Wars.


----------



## barclay

4 am for Peter Mayhew?  That may be earlier than I can drag my family there. 5 am seemed somewhat reasonable, but 4 is tougher to sell.   Don't want to ruin the whole week by killing everyone the first day of the trip.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

A few of my favorite pics...





























I like this next picture.  At SOTS JAT talked about how he and his driver are twins and then showed a picture.  We saw his twin at Rebel Hanger and took pictures with him then tweeted that we'd had our picture with JAT.  JAT actually answered and admonished the CM (who he had the twitter account of).  So yeah, JAT=awesome.


----------



## d-r

Its 


pollyanna30 said:


> I just posted my synopsis of my SWW day over on the SWW Trip thread.  We didn't accomplish a lot but still had a good time.



Its about having fun doing what you do, not trying to do everything.


----------



## d-r

Gianfootography said:


> I hope so, I ran out of hard drive space on my laptop so I can't process any more photos. Hopefully this week I can get back to my house and pick up an external drive so I can keep processing them. I am way behind. I have only posted Week 1 and 2. Week 3 and 4 still need processing and I hope to have enough space for what I plan on getting this weekend. I have been slacking so I hope to get as many pictures with characters as I can.
> 
> View attachment 101548


I saw you in the park the other day. I was going the geek out and say hi but the sea of humanity prevented me from doing so.


----------



## d-r

barclay said:


> 4 am for Peter Mayhew?  That may be earlier than I can drag my family there. 5 am seemed somewhat reasonable, but 4 is tougher to sell.   Don't want to ruin the whole week by killing everyone the first day of the trip.



I would say 4 if I wanted to be sure, no later than five if I felt like gambling.


----------



## jacksmommy

My DS is interested in all of the Blister Pack meet characters.  What is the best strategy?  Thanks!


----------



## xApril

delmar411 said:


> View attachment 101489



Just realized I saw you guys several times! I definitely remember seeing your daughter in that outfit and you guys in line for Ray Park.


----------



## jacksmommy

And can anyone update with what is going on with characterpalooza during SWW and Baymax's wait?  Thanks!


----------



## Reizo

HCinKC said:


> I know! I wish they had those water bottle filling stations. I don't know why they don't since they give out free water anyway. I suppose they hope people will spend money on a snack or something, too.
> 
> 
> We got shipping notices for DH and me yesterday afternoon. ODS did the Jedi, too, and we are still waiting on a notice for his.
> 
> 
> Who is this? ODS was in his Jedi costume, and we chatted a little while waiting for Jedi Mickey dinner the first Friday.





yulilin3 said:


> @HCinKC I believe this is @Reizo



Haha, I'm sorry for being so late.  I've been studying for NCLEX and away from the boards for too long but I passed  
But yes that's me in the photo with my daughter Malia.





It was nice to talk to a lot of SW fans that day and sharing in the love of it being dressed up.


----------



## jdmccon7

Delilah1310 said:


> Hi all - I haven't been keeping up with the thread because ... You know - vacation! But I did want to share a few thoughts about the PMC sign ups.
> We were at the turnstiles about 6:30 on Sunday ... First in a line. Had to take a cab - no buses to be found from the contemporary at 6-something.
> We went to the rope drop and planned to follow the path straight ... CMS told us we should go to the side with the JTA crew. We went straight and hung a left at the stage.
> We passed a CM who asked where we were headed, I told her PMC, she told me to go to Indiana Jones. I said are you sure, and she very arrogantly told me 'I'm quite positive.'
> I got in the PMC line and then a CM there announced for us to make two lines - one for PMC one for Visit to the Maul.
> We were third for PMC and the line was nearly nonexistent for Maul ... People signed up for PMC and the moved right over to Maul.
> I don't know how quickly the spots left, but the line behind us was maybe up to 10 when we left.
> So do get there first for choice of show time but we didn't need to be very first.
> Trust you instincts - trust this thread. Unfortunately you can't count on some of the CM.
> Full report to come later!
> Had a blast at SWW and having a great trip!
> Thank you all!!!


So PMC and VttM sign ups are at Indiana Jones now?  Everything I have read says ABC Sound Studio.  Just confirming this change and that I am understanding.


----------



## yulilin3

jdmccon7 said:


> So PMC and VttM sign ups are at Indiana Jones now?  Everything I have read says ABC Sound Studio.  Just confirming this change and that I am understanding.


JTA is at Indy, PMC & VttM is at ABC sound studio sww info desk. I think the CM was trying to tell the poster to go to Indy but the poster knew that wasn't right


----------



## Delilah1310

jdmccon7 said:


> So PMC and VttM sign ups are at Indiana Jones now?  Everything I have read says ABC Sound Studio.  Just confirming this change and that I am understanding.





yulilin3 said:


> JTA is at Indy, PMC & VttM is at ABC sound studio sww info desk. I think the CM was trying to tell the poster to go to Indy but the poster knew that wasn't right



PMC and VttM Are at sound studios for sure ... I was warning that some CM are not familiar with them and assume you are trying for JTA and try to steer you there.

Go to sound studios and you will be fine ... I'm thinking first 30 minutes should be able to get in, but that is speculation only

Good luck!


----------



## yulilin3

barclay said:


> 4 am for Peter Mayhew?  That may be earlier than I can drag my family there. 5 am seemed somewhat reasonable, but 4 is tougher to sell.   Don't want to ruin the whole week by killing everyone the first day of the trip.


It's a matter of priority and knowing your family. If it's super important to meet Mayhew then 4am or 5am (pushing it since what happened last weekend) should be good. But if you think that the family might not enjoy the rest of the day with that early wake up time then I would rethink the plans.



d-r said:


> Its
> 
> 
> Its about having fun doing what you do, not trying to do everything.


I couldn't agree more 



jacksmommy said:


> My DS is interested in all of the Blister Pack meet characters.  What is the best strategy?  Thanks!


Here's the schedule. You have to make the lines a couple of times to get them all.
Ahsoka 12:50-1:30pm/2:10pm-2:50pm/2:55pm-3:35pm/4:25pm-4:55pm/5pm-5:40pm/

Assaj 12:10pm-12:50pm/1:30pm-2:10pm/4:05pm-4:55pm/

Cody 12:50pm-1:10pm/2:10pm-2:30pm/3:25pm-3:45pm/5:40pm-6pm/6:50pm-7:10pm

Rex 1:10pm-1:30pm/2:30pm-2:50pm/3:45pm-4:05pm/6pm-6:20pm/7:10pm-7:30pm
there's one last set of Cody and Rex together. Make sure to ask the CM working the line, they will be able to help you



jacksmommy said:


> And can anyone update with what is going on with characterpalooza during SWW and Baymax's wait?  Thanks!


Baymax and Hiro are still meeting, if you are not there in the morning before their 1st set you are looking at a 2 hour wait. Consistent all day.
Characterpalooza I haven't kept up with, some have reported it still happens at 6ish


----------



## ruley3

Hello everyone I am headed to SWW   Have had an emotional roller coaster with my Grandmother passing away and my son's 5th grade graduation this past few weeks.  I need to go have some fun with my kiddos for sure!!! I have no FPs yet or any ressies but sometimes spur of the moment is needed for coping!!! Hope to see some DIS peeps there and if anyone has adventures they want to tell me about please feel free to PM me or anything to share.


----------



## msmama

ScouseDisney94 said:


> Hi everyone, a general question to anyone able to answer, i'm going for the first time this year on Saturday and I've been trying to no avail to reserve a galactic breakfast, the question is, have any of you experienced or heard of people doing the breakfast, by booking a walk-up reservation first thing in the morning? Any feedback on this would be an awesome help to our planning for the day, thanks.



Weekend 2, there was a who had checked in for their breakfast and then got inline for Chewy (apparently thinking they'd be finished  by the time they were called) and then when there was still 30 minutes left in the Chewy line and they were called, they gave up their breakfasts on the spot (apparently paying the no show fee, but not sure about that).   I, and the others around me, were quite shocked!!  I asked the seater person about it when we were called and he said it happens more often than you'd think.  

So it's probably worth a shot to walk-up (and/or check the night before).


----------



## AuntieK

I'm way behind on this thread.  3 more sleeps then it's off to Disney!  Very excited for out SWW day on Saturday.  Thanks to this thread I know we'll have an awesome time.  We'll be doing the Chewie run, Galactic Breakfast, DPP, a few rides, and the Rebel Hangar.  WooHoo.


----------



## jacksmommy

yulilin3 said:


> It's a matter of priority and knowing your family. If it's super important to meet Mayhew then 4am or 5am (pushing it since what happened last weekend) should be good. But if you think that the family might not enjoy the rest of the day with that early wake up time then I would rethink the plans.
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more
> 
> 
> Here's the schedule. You have to make the lines a couple of times to get them all.
> Ahsoka 12:50-1:30pm/2:10pm-2:50pm/2:55pm-3:35pm/4:25pm-4:55pm/5pm-5:40pm/
> 
> Assaj 12:10pm-12:50pm/1:30pm-2:10pm/4:05pm-4:55pm/
> 
> Cody 12:50pm-1:10pm/2:10pm-2:30pm/3:25pm-3:45pm/5:40pm-6pm/6:50pm-7:10pm
> 
> Rex 1:10pm-1:30pm/2:30pm-2:50pm/3:45pm-4:05pm/6pm-6:20pm/7:10pm-7:30pm
> there's one last set of Cody and Rex together. Make sure to ask the CM working the line, they will be able to help you
> 
> 
> Baymax and Hiro are still meeting, if you are not there in the morning before their 1st set you are looking at a 2 hour wait. Consistent all day.
> Characterpalooza I haven't kept up with, some have reported it still happens at 6ish




Thanks so much!  I really appreciate all of the time you take to answer all of my questions and also others' questions!


----------



## wdwalice

ruley3 said:


> Hello everyone I am headed to SWW   Have had an emotional roller coaster with my Grandmother passing away and my son's 5th grade graduation this past few weeks.  I need to go have some fun with my kiddos for sure!!! I have no FPs yet or any ressies but sometimes spur of the moment is needed for coping!!! Hope to see some DIS peeps there and if anyone has adventures they want to tell me about please feel free to PM me or anything to share.


Taking time to have fun especially with family has a truly magical healing power.   Sending heaps of pixie dust to you!!  I say relax, take in wherever your adventures lead to and enjoy every minute!!


----------



## delmar411

ruley3 said:


> Hello everyone I am headed to SWW   Have had an emotional roller coaster with my Grandmother passing away and my son's 5th grade graduation this past few weeks.  I need to go have some fun with my kiddos for sure!!! I have no FPs yet or any ressies but sometimes spur of the moment is needed for coping!!! Hope to see some DIS peeps there and if anyone has adventures they want to tell me about please feel free to PM me or anything to share.



I am sorry about your grandmother. (((Hugs)))

My daughter just graduated from 5th as well, very exciting time heading to middle school but yet so stressful!

I hope you have a great vacation!


----------



## HCinKC

DancinMama said:


> So do the buses from all resorts start at 7am for DHS all the time? About how long do you think it takes to ride the bus from AoA Resort to DHS? We want to get there as close to 7am as possible to get a good position to get to JTA.
> Thanks!


We were at CBR, and the buses seemed to be running an hour and a half before park opening across all parks. I wasn't truly timing, but I know we hit all park buses at that time frame or near it.



Reizo said:


> Haha, I'm sorry for being so late.  I've been studying for NCLEX and away from the boards for too long but I passed
> But yes that's me in the photo with my daughter Malia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice to talk to a lot of SW fans that day and sharing in the love of it being dressed up.


Congrats on your test! So funny to find out you are a DISer. My son liked seeing and chatting with the other kids who dressed up, too. He saw me reading Yuli's post the other day and said "hey we talked to them at dinner." You guys have such great, memorable costumes!


----------



## Metz172

yulilin3 said:


> to SWW or to Disney in general?
> It's hard for me to say cause I've lived in Orlando for 17 years and had an AP for about 15 of those years. I love planning and even with just a quick day trip I would know which attractions I wanted to do and where to eat.
> I do remember m first SWW. 2004. My daughter was 4 so we didn't really spend a lot of time in the parks, she was far less patient than her brother was and couldn't stand any waiting. I went without really knowing a lot about it and had a good time. 2007 was my first autograph session and got Bonnie Piesse (Aunt Beru) way back when you had to line up at the turnstiles and then they would open the park and it was a free for all to get your fp at the Indiana Jones theater, that process was longer than what JTA is now, about an hour depending on where in line you were. That was the last year Kenny Baker came and I am still kicking myself for not going for his autograph.
> I've read a lot of reports of the event not feeling the same, that it's more popular and the addition of the packages doesn't help. People tend to forget that 9/11 did a lot of damage to the tourism industry and it's really been in the past 3 years that it has bounced back. Yes the event is more popular and you need to plan more to get most of what you want done. But, you could come and partake in activities with little planning, you just have to wait longer. For the shows at The Theater of the Stars you really only have to line up about 45 minutes before the show and still be able to get a seat (maybe not the case this coming weekend with Frank Oz)
> As for me personally, I need to plan, I like to have a schedule so maybe me winging it wouldn't be enjoyable but for people that don't feel the same I think it would still be fun, to walk around, look at characters, maybe catch a couple of shows, watch the fireworks...It all depends on the person.


We did both this trip. The first day we went was this past Friday and we had the deluxe premium plan.  We had fast passes for TSMM, Star Tours and Tower of Terror.  We saw SOTS and VTTM.  Arrived at 9am and left at 10pm and it was a great day. We moved from one thing to the next with no down time but weren't rushed and got to do everything but only managed one picture with Bobba Fett.  
It worked out for us to go back on Sunday. Left the resort around 4pm. Somehow managed to get an ADR for Mama Melroses on the bus on the way to the studios for 7:20. We arrived with no plan other than to see the fireworks and dinner.  Ended up getting pics with Chewie, Darth Maul and Darth Vader and saw the Indiana Jones show before dinner. Plus saw a ton of the wandering characters and interacted with a lot of people in lines and were able to appreciate the costumes that guests were wearing.  I honestly don't know which day I liked better.  Very glad we got to do both.


----------



## palmtreegirl

Just released a RH at 8:10 for this Friday


----------



## Felipe4

2 sleeps until I fly down! EEEK.


----------



## Disaholic73

Felipe4 said:


> 2 sleeps until I fly down! EEEK.



Us toooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!  Only problem is "I'm too excited to sleep!"


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jacksmommy said:


> My DS is interested in all of the Blister Pack meet characters.  What is the best strategy?  Thanks!



I'd get in line when they first come out.  If there is more than one adult you can stagger your positions in the line and try to get the characters as they switch.  The cms who work this line are pretty good at guessing who you'll get to see when you enter the line so don't be afraid to ask.  Though it'll just be a good guess, they could always be off.



jacksmommy said:


> And can anyone update with what is going on with characterpalooza during SWW and Baymax's wait?  Thanks!



Baymax is best done by getting in line about 945.  He comes out at 1030.  That will probably be your shortest wait.

I was there weekend II and character palooza happened approx 610 at the tot gates two days out of that weekend.  I'd get there around 6 to be safe.


----------



## ruley3

Thanks for the healing pixie dust vibes!   Grief is tiresome for sure.  We are staying at Bonnet Creek and leaving tomorrow to head down Wed-Sun.  I have not been to SWW in a long time so it will all be exciting for us!! I will have my 2DS and DD and their Godmother is traveling along for the ride.  We were last at Disney for Halloween Party in October,  Only thing I am dreading is the heat.... I am trying to decide a "plan" as usually I am so so so plan ready but I know I can do this!!! I will be scrolling this thread when I cannot sleep tonight as I wait and anticipate!!!!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

I just realized in 4 days I have to change my ticker once again  because SWW will be over AHHHH  But knowing me I'll changing to the CM F&W preview date because I can't simply rest and not be planning for another Disney event before the one I'm already celebrating is over.


----------



## jennab113

jacksmommy said:


> My DS is interested in all of the Blister Pack meet characters.  What is the best strategy?  Thanks!





yulilin3 said:


> Here's the schedule. You have to make the lines a couple of times to get them all.
> Ahsoka 12:50-1:30pm/2:10pm-2:50pm/2:55pm-3:35pm/4:25pm-4:55pm/5pm-5:40pm/
> 
> Assaj 12:10pm-12:50pm/1:30pm-2:10pm/4:05pm-4:55pm/
> 
> Cody 12:50pm-1:10pm/2:10pm-2:30pm/3:25pm-3:45pm/5:40pm-6pm/6:50pm-7:10pm
> 
> Rex 1:10pm-1:30pm/2:30pm-2:50pm/3:45pm-4:05pm/6pm-6:20pm/7:10pm-7:30pm
> there's one last set of Cody and Rex together. Make sure to ask the CM working the line, they will be able to help you


Ahsoka has one more set after that isn't listed.  When I met her, she came out at 6:30, though I think she was supposed to come out later based on the handler's reaction.  I was first in line to meet her and Rex on May 30th and my phone says the pics were taken at 6:28.  Originally when I asked one of the guys working the line about meeting Rex, he said to be in line by 7:50 because Ahsoka would be meeting with one or both of the clones and then when she left, they would meet everyone left in line together.  I would try to be early for Assaj's first set to get her out of the way early.

In my experience, when the line section is full, it took 20-30 minutes to get through.  Assaj and Ahsoka are chatty, but it goes faster when the clones are out without a face character.  The handlers there were the nicest I encountered all three weekends.  I believe it is Josh that is super helpful.


----------



## only hope

jacksmommy said:


> My DS is interested in all of the Blister Pack meet characters.  What is the best strategy?  Thanks!


If the line is roughly to the end of the queue, then you will likely be meeting the next character that comes out- if the character is on time. Sunday Ashoka was late arriving and about six groups including me were telling those behind us who wanted to see Ventress to go ahead and pass us up. The CM started to get irritated with us, which I think was uncalled for. As long as there were people behind us who wanted to meet Ventress and didn't care about meeting Ashoka, then why does it matter? Win-win for everyone.


----------



## yulilin3

ruley3 said:


> Thanks for the healing pixie dust vibes!   Grief is tiresome for sure.  We are staying at Bonnet Creek and leaving tomorrow to head down Wed-Sun.  I have not been to SWW in a long time so it will all be exciting for us!! I will have my 2DS and DD and their Godmother is traveling along for the ride.  We were last at Disney for Halloween Party in October,  Only thing I am dreading is the heat.... I am trying to decide a "plan" as usually I am so so so plan ready but I know I can do this!!! I will be scrolling this thread when I cannot sleep tonight as I wait and anticipate!!!!


The first post has most of the information you need.There's a trip report thread and the link is in my signature


----------



## Felipe4

Oh no - BF just told me he got a cold!   Chances he'll be well by Thursday? I hope they're high.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Felipe4 said:


> Oh no - BF just told me he got a cold!   Chances he'll be well by Thursday? I hope they're high.


My number one trick, get a box of those EmergenC drinks, whatever flavor you like, and drink two to a water bottle every few hours. It REALLY does work. Since I'm in the parks so often, I've also made it my goal to try and drink 1-2 in a water bottle on my way in to the park and again when I get home to keep the germy crud at bay. It's a double whammy, hydration and immune support. It definitely works for me.


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> Oh no - BF just told me he got a cold!   Chances he'll be well by Thursday? I hope they're high.


100% cause he'll be at Disney 
Tons of fluids and Vitamin C


----------



## morrison2951

Your BF will live long and prosper....oops, I mean the force is strong with him- he'll be fine! 

Have fun at SWW!


----------



## animalkingdom15

Quick question. I have 810 am reservations at Hollywood and Vine. I assume that should give me enough time to eat and still make the 10 am check in for for the FTF package.


----------



## yulilin3

animalkingdom15 said:


> Quick question. I have 810 am reservations at Hollywood and Vine. I assume that should give me enough time to eat and still make the 10 am check in for for the FTF package.


each character meal is about an hour


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> each character meal is about an hour



Thanks then that works out perfectly.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Hey, if anyone is planning to cancel an 810ish Galactic Breakfast reservation for Sunday 6/14 let me know as I would be interested in taking it.


----------



## lovethattink

I just cancelled Rebel Hangar for Friday, Saturday and Sunday. The times were Friday 8:15, Saturday 8:05 and Sunday 7:35.


----------



## DIS-OH

lovethattink said:


> I just cancelled Rebel Hangar for Friday, Saturday and Sunday. The times were Friday 8:15, Saturday 8:05 and Sunday 7:35.



I just grabbed the 8:15 on Friday!   Thanks!


----------



## animalkingdom15

I just realized that since I'm staying at BWI I can actually walk to HS on Sunday as early as I want and not have to wait for Disney Transportation.


----------



## mmafan

Disney Diva Mom said:


> View attachment 101529
> Can anyone tell me if the galactic breakfast is air conditioned enough for my little guy to get away with wearing his vader costume?  This is how he hangs out on a nightly basis.
> 
> I know it will be WAY to hot to venture outside in this, but he wants to show vader his costume and I thought the breakfast may be an option for this.


yes it has AC>>.....my son had his stormtrooper costume on and he was fine


----------



## boricuajedi

Felipe4 said:


> Oh no - BF just told me he got a cold!   Chances he'll be well by Thursday? I hope they're high.


I know how you feel, DS had a accident last Tuesday, got stiches on his left toe, and on Sunday a eye infection.  Been to the doctor to remove stitches, can not be removed until Saturday, we leave tomorrow(driving), now I have to found out a hospital or doctor to remove the stitches while we are on Orlando on Saturday.


----------



## frisbeego

animalkingdom15 said:


> Hey, if anyone is planning to cancel an 810ish Galactic Breakfast reservation for Sunday 6/14 let me know as I would be interested in taking it.



If my flight lands tonight (midnight) I'll be dropping a Galactic Breakfast for Sunday while riding DME.


----------



## animalkingdom15

frisbeego said:


> If my flight lands tonight (midnight) I'll be dropping a Galactic Breakfast for Sunday while riding DME.



Thanks for letting me know I really appreciate it. I'm usually up late anyways especially when trying to hammer out last min trip details so I keep my I out.


----------



## lizard1

I've missed several pages, so this might be answered somewhere in this thread. 

Does anyone know what time R2D2 meets? I know they were alternating with Mickey and Minnie, but are there set times for R2D2? My daughter REALLY wants to do that meet but has zero interest in any other characters.

Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

lizard1 said:


> I've missed several pages, so this might be answered somewhere in this thread.
> 
> Does anyone know what time R2D2 meets? I know they were alternating with Mickey and Minnie, but are there set times for R2D2? My daughter REALLY wants to do that meet but has zero interest in any other characters.
> 
> Thanks


Both droids come out at 4:35pm and 7:40pm.be in line at least 30 minutes before to make sure you'll meet them


----------



## pookadoo77

leaving in 8 hours!!! SO excited!!


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> leaving in 8 hours!!! SO excited!!


Yay!! Have an awesome trip


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

I just parted ways with a very close friend so I decided to book a hotel for this weekend for my third and final SWW this year. 

My first solo trip too. Kinda nervous but excited as well...


----------



## d-r

yulilin3 said:


> It's a matter of priority and knowing your family. If it's super important to meet Mayhew then 4am or 5am (pushing it since what happened last weekend) should be good. But if you think that the family might not enjoy the rest of the day with that early wake up time then I would rethink the plans.
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more
> 
> 
> Here's the schedule. You have to make the lines a couple of times to get them all.
> Ahsoka 12:50-1:30pm/2:10pm-2:50pm/2:55pm-3:35pm/4:25pm-4:55pm/5pm-5:40pm/
> 
> Assaj 12:10pm-12:50pm/1:30pm-2:10pm/4:05pm-4:55pm/
> 
> Cody 12:50pm-1:10pm/2:10pm-2:30pm/3:25pm-3:45pm/5:40pm-6pm/6:50pm-7:10pm
> 
> Rex 1:10pm-1:30pm/2:30pm-2:50pm/3:45pm-4:05pm/6pm-6:20pm/7:10pm-7:30pm
> there's one last set of Cody and Rex together. Make sure to ask the CM working the line, they will be able to help you
> 
> 
> Baymax and Hiro are still meeting, if you are not there in the morning before their 1st set you are looking at a 2 hour wait. Consistent all day.
> Characterpalooza I haven't kept up with, some have reported it still happens at 6ish



I had no idea about the baymax and hiro line. We waited over an hour in that thing. Besides morning celebrity fast passes it was the longest thing we've waited for in, well, forever.


----------



## d-r

only hope said:


> If the line is roughly to the end of the queue, then you will likely be meeting the next character that comes out- if the character is on time. Sunday Ashoka was late arriving and about six groups including me were telling those behind us who wanted to see Ventress to go ahead and pass us up. The CM started to get irritated with us, which I think was uncalled for. As long as there were people behind us who wanted to meet Ventress and didn't care about meeting Ashoka, then why does it matter? Win-win for everyone.



Yeah I don't know why some get huffy about it, some do and some don't. I think they are just uptight and more worried about how the line looks than the guest experience,


----------



## lowlight79

leaving for the boardwalk in on thursday, Start of saturday at the sci fi galatic breakfast, then head to the parade!


----------



## MinnieMouse100

2 more days, I think I can make it!!!!!


----------



## slaveone

Went and got new camping pad for the bedroll and new tarp. Am so prep ready even for stormy conditions. So long as there is no flooding.


----------



## Music City Mama

Last night here at Universal. To WDW tomorrow!  See y'all Friday!


----------



## Gianfootography

d-r said:


> I saw you in the park the other day. I was going the geek out and say hi but the sea of humanity prevented me from doing so.


Next time just throw something at me. Preferably something edible.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

d-r said:


> Yeah I don't know why some get huffy about it, some do and some don't. I think they are just uptight and more worried about how the line looks than the guest experience,


I think it is the unmentioned problem.  Sometimes people let too many folks in front of them - then the character shows up and 2 characters are meeting at once for a few families (sometimes more).  The people who let other people in front of them in line then get upset if they "only" meet one character (ie the extra character disappears before they get up there).

Personally I think the system that a few CMs at the Jedi Council line were willing to employ worked the best - they let a secondary line form off to the right and would pull one family at a time 'forward' until the desired character turned up.  IMO it worked really well and nobody was upset (that I saw).  The people who wanted to wait for a specific character were happy - everyone else who then had a 'shorter' line / shorter wait was also happy.  Because they were doing it sort of piecemeal  the folks further back in the line didn't feel slighted when the line resumed because they hadn't made it up to the front yet.  At least that was what I observed (we were in that line a few times...)


----------



## lizard1

yulilin3 said:


> Both droids come out at 4:35pm and 7:40pm.be in line at least 30 minutes before to make sure you'll meet them


Thanks....now how to fit this in around my Oz and Obi-Wan FPS?


----------



## animalkingdom15

Felipe4 said:


> Oh no - BF just told me he got a cold!   Chances he'll be well by Thursday? I hope they're high.



Sorry to hear that. I was at SW Weekend two weeks ago and ended up spending most of the trip in my resort room due to sinus issues. Luckily I was able to book everything in the last 48 hours to make this weekends SW Weekend.


----------



## animalkingdom15

RapunzelsBFF said:


> I just parted ways with a very close friend so I decided to book a hotel for this weekend for my third and final SWW this year.
> 
> My first solo trip too. Kinda nervous but excited as well...



You will be fine and will have a great time. I think some of my best trips to WDW have been solo trips.


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I think it is the unmentioned problem.  Sometimes people let too many folks in front of them - then the character shows up and 2 characters are meeting at once for a few families (sometimes more).  The people who let other people in front of them in line then get upset if they "only" meet one character (ie the extra character disappears before they get up there).
> 
> Personally I think the system that a few CMs at the Jedi Council line were willing to employ worked the best - they let a secondary line form off to the right and would pull one family at a time 'forward' until the desired character turned up.  IMO it worked really well and nobody was upset (that I saw).  The people who wanted to wait for a specific character were happy - everyone else who then had a 'shorter' line / shorter wait was also happy.  Because they were doing it sort of piecemeal  the folks further back in the line didn't feel slighted when the line resumed because they hadn't made it up to the front yet.  At least that was what I observed (we were in that line a few times...)



In a "giving them the benefit of the doubt" moment of weakness, I thought maybe the CM was worried about how the character felt if people didn't want to see him. That has to be a little disappointing when you are a character. However, I bet they are expecting it sometimes too, based upon the character.


----------



## pollyanna30

slaveone said:


> Went and got new camping pad for the bedroll and new tarp. Am so prep ready even for stormy conditions. So long as there is no flooding.



Sounds like you are definitely prepared.  I have been going through my pictures from my trip and found this one that I took this past Friday night, just before that horrible storm.  I don't know how bad it was at Hollywood Studios for SWW, but it was quite scary in the Magic Kingdom as it went from no thunder even in the distance to a large bolt of lightning and a loud boom of thunder in an instant.  When the wind and rain picked up, there were actually people screaming and running for cover.  I hope for much better weather for those attending this coming weekend!


----------



## drlaurafsu

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I think it is the unmentioned problem.  Sometimes people let too many folks in front of them - then the character shows up and 2 characters are meeting at once for a few families (sometimes more).  The people who let other people in front of them in line then get upset if they "only" meet one character (ie the extra character disappears before they get up there).
> 
> Personally I think the system that a few CMs at the Jedi Council line were willing to employ worked the best - they let a secondary line form off to the right and would pull one family at a time 'forward' until the desired character turned up.  IMO it worked really well and nobody was upset (that I saw).  The people who wanted to wait for a specific character were happy - everyone else who then had a 'shorter' line / shorter wait was also happy.  Because they were doing it sort of piecemeal  the folks further back in the line didn't feel slighted when the line resumed because they hadn't made it up to the front yet.  At least that was what I observed (we were in that line a few times...)



That has been the protocol at Jedi Council for a few years. I did send an email to guest relations to say how much I appreciate my favorite CM. The woman who called me back knew exactly who I was talking about and said she thought he was very good too. So nice to know that he will get a little recognition for all the great work he does.

It stinks that they can't all be more accommodating but one difference is that line has never doubled back. I wonder if that has something to do with it.


----------



## animalkingdom15

pollyanna30 said:


> Sounds like you are definitely prepared.  I have been going through my pictures from my trip and found this one that I took this past Friday night, just before that horrible storm.  I don't know how bad it was at Hollywood Studios for SWW, but it was quite scary in the Magic Kingdom as it went from no thunder even in the distance to a large bolt of lightning and a loud boom of thunder in an instant.  When the wind and rain picked up, there were actually people screaming and running for cover.  I hope for much better weather for those attending this coming weekend!
> View attachment 101748



Right now it looks like a possible PM thunder storm on Saturday, but for Thursday Friday, Sunday and Monday (knock on wood) nothing more than a 20% chance of rain. As long as I get everything in on Friday at Magic Kingdom including seeing Main Street Electrical Parade and Wishes, along with everything on Sunday for my SWW day I will be a happy camper.


----------



## Cluelyss

SureAsLiz said:


> Has anyone noticed lighting issues with their Luke/Leia photopass photos? The first weekend the photos were great, but during the past two weekends the photos have been so dark it's almost impossible to see our faces. I figured it was just a one-time issue during weekend 3, but it happened again during weekend 4. I sent a note to the photopass team about it, so hopefully they can pass the word on and weekend 5 photos are a little better


My weekend III photos turned out fine (other than taking 2 days to load to my MM account, and I was freaking out and even sent an email about the "missing photos" while we were en route to MCO!)


----------



## pbb322

Hi all! Just finished packing to depart the Poly tomorrow.  So sad to leave, but a great trip.  Will post a full review on the trip report board after I get home, but a few things I wanted to mention - I think a poster above said it might be ok to get to VTTM sign ups in the first 30 mins.  We missed it both Sat and Sun being there about 15 minutes after RD (Sat we went to JTA and were the 10th sign up and went straight over to sign up for PMC and VTTM but VTTM was full, PMC still had lots of spots. Sun we just got a little behind, went through the turnstiles just as storm troopers let them drop the rope.  Walked at a normal pace straight to Maul sign ups and the person in front of us got the last spot.  There is no wait list for this show.  It was ok, DS was more interested in PMC anyway and loved it.  But I'd recommend if VTTM is super important go there first (and yes, about 10 cast members tried to send me to JTA, I just politely told them that's not where we needed to be) if you have 2 adults that adult 1 go to JTA and be a few people back, and then adult 2 and child go to VTTM first and meet adult 2 in JTA line.

We loved the parade and show seating from FTF DPP, but ended up having to bail on 2 shows and miss dessert party/fireworks, and RH because 2 yr old had simply had enough.  Galatic breakfast was probably our favorite part of the 2 day weekend - this pic was worth every minute of my planning and obsessing so thank you all!


----------



## jacksmommy

So our plan is to hit Chewie first thing like we did last year but following Yulilin3's video route.  We did him at Rope Drop last year but the CM's rerouted us, I know better this year.  I just can't remember what time we got there in the morning.  It was early.  We were maybe the 5th back from the tapstiles and parked in like the 2nd row.  I'm thinking it was 6:30/6:45.  Does that sound right?


----------



## Buddyex

I did the D-Tech Stormtrooper experience figure on the first weekend of SWW last month as a walkup , it shipped last week from the U.S and is due to be delivered to my home in Australia today, so super speedy service. Can't wait to get home tonight and unbox it.


----------



## frisbeego

animalkingdom15 said:


> Thanks for letting me know I really appreciate it. I'm usually up late anyways especially when trying to hammer out last min trip details so I keep my I out.



Landed on time. Waiting on DME bus. About to log on and cancel my galactic breakfast reservation for Sunday.


----------



## animalkingdom15

frisbeego said:


> Landed on time. Waiting on DME bus. About to log on and cancel my galactic breakfast reservation for Sunday.



Glad to see you made it safe. I really appreciate you letting me know about the cancellation.


----------



## animalkingdom15

frisbeego said:


> Landed on time. Waiting on DME bus. About to log on and cancel my galactic breakfast reservation for Sunday.



Thanks again and it worked out perfectly as I was able to grab it (I assume it was a 815 am reservation on Sunday) since 10 min ago nothing was showing and after you made your post about cancelling it showed up.


----------



## frisbeego

animalkingdom15 said:


> Thanks again and it worked out perfectly as I was able to grab it (I assume it was a 815 am reservation on Sunday) since 10 min ago nothing was showing and after you made your post about cancelling it showed up.



Yup. 8:15 was mine. I'm glad it worked out. Enjoy!


----------



## animalkingdom15

frisbeego said:


> Yup. 8:15 was mine. I'm glad it worked out. Enjoy!



I will and thanks. Here is my SWW day set up with FP and meal reservations included:

Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi - 8:15 AM

Feel the Force Premium Package at Disney's Hollywood Studios - includes the special parade viewing area, the _Star Wars_-Themed Dessert Party at 845 pm and a special viewing area for the Symphony in the Stars Fireworks at 9:30 PM

Star Tours® – The Adventures Continue - 12:15 PM - 1:15 PM

Hollywood & Vine (Lunch) - 1:35 PM

Indiana Jones™ Epic Stunt Spectacular! - 3:35 PM - 3:50 PM

Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine - 5:05 PM


----------



## only hope

soniam said:


> In a "giving them the benefit of the doubt" moment of weakness, I thought maybe the CM was worried about how the character felt if people didn't want to see him. That has to be a little disappointing when you are a character. However, I bet they are expecting it sometimes too, based upon the character.





drlaurafsu said:


> That has been the protocol at Jedi Council for a few years.
> It stinks that they can't all be more accommodating but one difference is that line has never doubled back. I wonder if that has something to do with it.



I wondered about whether it bothers the person playing the character too. Some of us had already met with that character though. Probably gets balanced out by others who do wait specifically for that character. Cycling the characters makes it tricky to meet the one you want.


----------



## Buddyex

animalkingdom15 said:


> I will and thanks. Here is my SWW day set up with FP and meal reservations included:
> 
> Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast! at Sci-Fi - 8:15 AM
> 
> Feel the Force Premium Package at Disney's Hollywood Studios - includes the special parade viewing area, the _Star Wars_-Themed Dessert Party at 845 pm and a special viewing area for the Symphony in the Stars Fireworks at 9:30 PM
> 
> Star Tours® – The Adventures Continue - 12:15 PM - 1:15 PM
> 
> Hollywood & Vine (Lunch) - 1:35 PM
> 
> Indiana Jones™ Epic Stunt Spectacular! - 3:35 PM - 3:50 PM
> 
> Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine - 5:05 PM





that sounds like a lot of food for the day, on the day we did the Galactic Breakfast we were so full from the breakfast that we didn't eat anything until the Jedi Mickey dinner in the evening, we didn't even feel like riding anything for a good 2 hours after the breakfast, I blame the neverending servings of Blue milk at Breakfast.  mmmmmm Bluemilk!


----------



## animalkingdom15

Buddyex said:


> that sounds like a lot of food for the day, on the day we did the Galactic Breakfast we were so full from the breakfast that we didn't eat anything until the Jedi Mickey dinner in the evening, we didn't even feel like riding anything for a good 2 hours after the breakfast, I blame the neverending servings of Blue milk at Breakfast.  mmmmmm Bluemilk!



Yeah I was feeling the same thing which is why I cancelled my 135 pm Hollywood and Vine lunch. I will probably just snack at lunch time if I feel hungry as I have to use 10 snack credits at some point.


----------



## pookadoo77

headed out now, will try to get a map / schedule from AoA this afternoon, will keep yall posted. Hope one of us gets one and posts it today. @yulilin3  I may tag you on facebook with it so it can be posted, or / as well as post it on the facebook group page.....


----------



## drlaurafsu

jacksmommy said:


> So our plan is to hit Chewie first thing like we did last year but following Yulilin3's video route.  We did him at Rope Drop last year but the CM's rerouted us, I know better this year.  I just can't remember what time we got there in the morning.  It was early.  We were maybe the 5th back from the tapstiles and parked in like the 2nd row.  I'm thinking it was 6:30/6:45.  Does that sound right?



630 should put you at the front or second group at worst. At 630 the autograph folks are headed back to their cars. Crowds really start to build at 7.


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> headed out now, will try to get a map / schedule from AoA this afternoon, will keep yall posted. Hope one of us gets one and posts it today. @yulilin3  I may tag you on facebook with it so it can be posted, or / as well as post it on the facebook group page.....


thank you. That will be very helpful


----------



## yulilin3

@delmar411 I remember you did Ashley's Her Universe line a couple of weeks ago. How early were you there? I know she only takes about 40 people


----------



## tlh119

I didn't see an answer to this so I apologize for asking again if it was.

Does anyone know if we will be able to get Star Wars autograph books at the shop outside of the Hollywood Studio gates (Movieland Memorabilia, I think)?  Our plan is to get the books Friday before we hit SWW on Saturday.  If not, is there anywhere in the park that sells them that will be open at rope drop?  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

tlh119 said:


> I didn't see an answer to this so I apologize for asking again if it was.
> 
> Does anyone know if we will be able to get Star Wars autograph books at the shop outside of the Hollywood Studio gates (Movieland Memorabilia, I think)?  Our plan is to get the books Friday before we hit SWW on Saturday.  If not, is there anywhere in the park that sells them that will be open at rope drop?  Thanks!


They have them at the outside gift shop and the outside booth by bag check. They sell them at Mickey's of Hollywood, Villains in Vogue, Tattooine Traders and Darth's Mall


----------



## yulilin3

Just wanted to let Weekend V people that I'm excited for you...You have waited the longest, seen everyone come and go. You should feel prepared since having everyone's else experiences reports. It'll be a fun, but hot, weekend
Can't wait to meet you guys...


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> Just wanted to let Weekend V people that I'm excited for you...You have waited the longest, seen everyone come and go. You should feel prepared since having everyone's else experiences reports. It'll be a fun, but hot, weekend
> Can't wait to meet you guys...



Thanks to you and everyone else on the board, it will be GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## lovethattink

Since Peter Mayhew is coming  weekend,  this article is appropriate. 

http://www.starwars.com/news/8-behind-the-scenes-facts-you-might-not-know-about-chewbacca


----------



## delmar411

animalkingdom15 said:


> Yeah I was feeling the same thing which is why I cancelled my 135 pm Hollywood and Vine lunch. I will probably just snack at lunch time if I feel hungry as I have to use 10 snack credits at some point.



Dont forget you get unlimited mickey bars, fruit bars and popcorn plus soda or water at the parade viewing. That is enough as a lunch.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

yulilin3 said:


> Just wanted to let Weekend V people that I'm excited for you...You have waited the longest, seen everyone come and go. You should feel prepared since having everyone's else experiences reports. It'll be a fun, but hot, weekend
> Can't wait to meet you guys...




I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> @delmar411 I remember you did Ashley's Her Universe line a couple of weeks ago. How early were you there? I know she only takes about 40 people



We struck out 3x. Once we were there at the end lf her set on accident (thought it was 2hrs for some reason), the second we were there over an hour in advance and struck out, the third was the day the lot was closed so while we attempt to be there at 1:45 (by the time we parked and got there) we were rerouted to Epcot and didnt get there until 2:45 and there was no chance. 
They have been cutting off the line with a rope now so I would show up no less than 90mins in advance and hope that you can get in the roped line. But to have a true shot, I would show up 2hrs in advance. 
That is just what I have observed over these past weekends.


----------



## ruley3

On the way down!!!


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> We struck out 3x. Once we were there at the end lf her set on accident (thought it was 2hrs for some reason), the second we were there over an hour in advance and struck out, the third was the day the lot was closed so while we attempt to be there at 1:45 (by the time we parked and got there) we were rerouted to Epcot and didnt get there until 2:45 and there was no chance.
> They have been cutting off the line with a rope now so I would show up no less than 90mins in advance and hope that you can get in the roped line. But to have a true shot, I would show up 2hrs in advance.
> That is just what I have observed over these past weekends.


thanks. I don't mind waiting 2 hours, just don't want to wake up early on  Sunday for her autograph session since we are staying until fireworks both days
We'll try to meet her Sunday at HU signing. We have fp for SotS and Oz on Saturday


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> thanks. I don't mind waiting 2 hours, just don't want to wake up early on  Sunday for her autograph session since we are staying until fireworks both days



I dont blame you. My DH ended up just doing her standard session so that's how we ended up getting my shirt signed and he was able to hand off DD11's shirt to another family in line who wasnt at their 1 item per person limit and they got it signed for us.  Which IMO pretty much sums up the whole attitude and atmosphere of the SWW folks.


----------



## DisneyMama21

Leaving tonight to sleep at a hotel next to the aiport for my super early flight tomorrow!  It is finally here, Weekend V!!  Thank you so much to everyone on this board for all the help in planning this first SWW trip!  My DH and DS are so excited and I believe (thanks to all of you) I have their perfect weekend planned out.  Have fun all you fellow Weekend V'ers and may the force be with you!


----------



## Felipe4

BF is making us stay apart tonight due to his cold - so I'll meet him at the airport after work tomorrow. I guess he'll get his Boba Fett hat then as a surprise!



slaveone said:


> Went and got new camping pad for the bedroll and new tarp. Am so prep ready even for stormy conditions. So long as there is no flooding.



Ugh. Flooding in a tent is miserable. Went camping and white water rafting for my birthday a couple years ago in Maine and it POURED. The white water rafting was fun in the rain, but when we got back, our tents were FLOATING in a puddle. I packed up and went back home directly after rescuing everything. Definitely put a damper on my birthday!



pollyanna30 said:


> Sounds like you are definitely prepared. I have been going through my pictures from my trip and found this one that I took this past Friday night, just before that horrible storm. I don't know how bad it was at Hollywood Studios for SWW, but it was quite scary in the Magic Kingdom as it went from no thunder even in the distance to a large bolt of lightning and a loud boom of thunder in an instant. When the wind and rain picked up, there were actually people screaming and running for cover. I hope for much better weather for those attending this coming weekend!



Last year I was in line for BTMRR when a thunder storm started. We thought it was pretty hilarious that Big THUNDER Mountain Railroad was temporarily shut down due to thunder.

Looks like it'll be raining tomorrow on and off from Accuweather. Reporting a thunder storm around the time my flight is due to land.  (If my flight isn't delayed. It was pretty good this week being on time, but was delayed 40 min last night.)


----------



## poohfriend77

I just wanted to send a big THANK YOU to everyone on this thread! DH is a classic SW fan, but is not into the Rebel/Clone Wars stuff, and he doesn't necessarily care about meeting actors for autographs. But I knew he would LOVE to meet the characters. I asked him if he wanted to do SWW during our trip, and he said no, I think mostly because DHS would be crowded and our girls and I aren't really fans anyway.So when I read about the meals offered on weekdays, they seemed like the perfect compromise!

On Tuesday, we did the Sci-Fi Galactic breakfast. We all had so much fun! We got seated at one of the regular tables, which was disappointing at first, but we were squished in with another family who had a 9-year-old boy. He and DH hit it off and talked SW the whole time. They even had the same name! I told DH it was like having breakfast in a time machine with the 9yo version of him. DH was super excited to meet DV and Boba Fett. The characters inside were fantastic! We traded with the Jawas, and one pulled DD12 by the arm across the room to another Jawa to trade. The boy at our table said in complete seriousness, "I think he wants to date your daughter. You shouldn't let him. He's probably much older than her, and he's not even a human." I was dying by that point, and didn't stop laughing until we left. 

The stormtroopers arrested the rest of my family, making DH get down on his knees with hands on his head. They made DD12 stand up. She would sit down as soon as he left, and he would come back, pull her up, and push in her chair. They did this at least 4 or 5 times. One ST put on DH's hat too. It was some of the best character interaction we've ever had, in 6 trips and probably 30+ character meals. I felt like we had at least one character at our table for 90% of the time, and at some times we had 2-3. I was actually a little worried we were "hogging" the attention, but it was so much fun, and they kept coming back to us. DH even commented that he didn't even really watch the movie clips because we were too busy to watch. It was such a great time, and the food was actually good too, which took the sting out of the price tag, lol. And we got the lightsabers when we left! DD10 wore hers every day for the rest of the trip. We would definitely do a SW meal again, if it becomes a permanent thing.

That afternoon, we went to RH. Thanks to this thread, I knew you had to sort of flag down the characters if you wanted a photo. DH jumped up as soon as Chewie walked in, and we got a great pic! We also saw Greedo and traded with Jawas again. There was one other character (looked like a Cantina band guy, but in a pilot suit... sorry, I don't know his name) who sat at a table with a couple almost the whole time we were there, but we figured we couldn't complain since we got the Chewie pic. Stormtroopers wouldn't stop for pics. I think they were just being "in character" and we didn't care because we had such great pics from that morning, but I could understand if others were a little annoyed. The decorations were great, food was good, and DH was so excited. It was fun to plan such a great day for him, since most of our trip is focused on the kids. Sorry this turned into such a long post, but thanks again to everyone who posted news, tips, menus, updates, etc!!!


----------



## pookadoo77

Yay! ! ! In Orlando


----------



## frisbeego

There were "wands" and signature cards at breakfast his morning. I didn't have to ask for either, but if you exited via bathrooms you would've missed the wands.


----------



## Disaholic73

We are now at 24 hours until touchdown in Orlando!!!!!  Can't wait to board that plane and then have 5 Magical days with my wonderful children and girlfriend (actually fiance for 3 days now) and to stay at my favorite resort, the Polynesian.  Hope to meet some of you on Friday at our only HS day (especially looking at you yulilin3).

Thank you to everyone who has shared hints/tips/secrets/experiences so those of us coming after you can have the best time and plan possible.  It will be sad to come back to Disboards to a closed thread next week (Keep calm and move along move along).


----------



## Billabongi

I dont think i've seen this question asked (sorry if it has) but we have the premium package on Saturday and I was wondering if we can and "should" line up ahead of time to get our pick of the premium seats for one of the shows? Essentially anyone who has done the premium package (not the deluxe) did you wait ahead of time or just stroll up around 10 and get your pick of shows? 

Thanks,
James


----------



## yulilin3

Billabongi said:


> I dont think i've seen this question asked (sorry if it has) but we have the premium package on Saturday and I was wondering if we can and "should" line up ahead of time to get our pick of the premium seats for one of the shows? Essentially anyone who has done the premium package (not the deluxe) did you wait ahead of time or just stroll up around 10 and get your pick of shows?
> 
> Thanks,
> James


which show are you wanting? The most popular: Oz and SotS will be the first to fill up so if you are interested in one of those line up earlier


----------



## yulilin3

I hate to do this but I'm not going to be able to get to the lunch meet at Commissary on Saturday. They just sent me an email that we got into the DPB meetup to watch Inside Out on Saturday. So we will be there really early to get the fp for Taylor Gray, go to DTD to watch the movie and come back to DHS. We should be there around 12:30pm...the fireworks meet will go on as planned for that day


----------



## SureAsLiz

Cluelyss said:


> My weekend III photos turned out fine (other than taking 2 days to load to my MM account, and I was freaking out and even sent an email about the "missing photos" while we were en route to MCO!)



I'm glad yours turned out well! I've had the not showing up issue at MK before. Thankfully they are generally pretty awesome about getting your photos back! (though I have had an issue where they left out a set from my first missing photo request, so I had to submit another one)


Weekend 1 v Weekend 4









Thank goodness for photoshop because I would be upset if I didn't have a way to make that last photo look good


----------



## pld5

We have been here since Sunday morning and haven't stopped long enough for me to post.   In the car now on our way to Kennedy Space Center, but wanted to report in.    Our flight landed at 730am and gave us plenty of time to check in at BWI and walk over to Hollywood Studios for our Galactic Breakfast at 10:30.    Left there in time to get in the Chewie line when he was coming back from the Motorcade.   Those two things were why I planned this trip to begin with so it felt great to accomplish both missions within 5 hours of landing.  

It is HOT, brutally so, so we are making sure to stay hydrated and taking advantage of any opportunity to enjoy air conditioning in the parks.  Funny how my parents and husband who do not care about meeting characters do not complain when waiting inside with a/c.

We got Death Star light cubes on Sunday afternoon and light sabers at the breakfast so supplies should be good this weekend.

We have the FTF Deluxe package on Friday.   Looking forward to the motorcade, Rebels, SOTS, Oz and Darth Vader Cupcakes and meeting some of you!

Oh, almost forgot, my husband got to meet Jeremy Bulloch in the club lounge at BWI!


----------



## pld5




----------



## Cluelyss

frisbeego said:


> There were "wands" and signature cards at breakfast his morning. I didn't have to ask for either, but if you exited via bathrooms you would've missed the wands.


That's how we missed them weekend III! Darn kids and their tiny bladders!!!!


----------



## animalkingdom15

delmar411 said:


> Dont forget you get unlimited mickey bars, fruit bars and popcorn plus soda or water at the parade viewing. That is enough as a lunch.



Really I didn't know that so thanks for the info.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Very excited as I will be in Orlando around 940 am tomorrow and this time I know to go to the B section at the Orlando airport to find Magical Express.


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> Just wanted to let Weekend V people that I'm excited for you...You have waited the longest, seen everyone come and go. You should feel prepared since having everyone's else experiences reports. It'll be a fun, but hot, weekend
> Can't wait to meet you guys...


Thank you so much for all of your help!  And everyone else's. We are so excited!!!  Leaving tonight!!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Enjoy SWW all you 5th wkndr's!!!! We had a great time when we went. We just loved the character meals and the dpftf package. The character interaction at Jedi Mickey dinner was awesome! I have already been informed we are going again next year, so I will be back for the stalking!!! Thanks again Yulilin and everyone! Enjoy Inside Out. That movie looks adorable. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> I hate to do this but I'm not going to be able to get to the lunch meet at Commissary on Saturday. They just sent me an email that we got into the DPB meetup to watch Inside Out on Saturday. So we will be there really early to get the fp for Taylor Gray, go to DTD to watch the movie and come back to DHS. We should be there around 12:30pm...the fireworks meet will go on as planned for that day



How did you enter for that? I normally get into the DVC preview but I havent heard a peep about one.


----------



## HCinKC

soniam said:


> In a "giving them the benefit of the doubt" moment of weakness, I thought maybe the CM was worried about how the character felt if people didn't want to see him. That has to be a little disappointing when you are a character. However, I bet they are expecting it sometimes too, based upon the character.


Perhaps, but many people have already gotten some characters and wait for the ones they are missing. I think the characters and line CMs know this. Obviously more likely on days 2-3 v Friday. We had gotten everyone but Kit Fisto, finally caught him Sunday late afternoon. Anakin and Mace were also out and gave us a funny look when ODS only got Kit's sig. I said we already had their sigs, and they understood. They were all so great with the ODS. I absolutely loved watching him talk with everyone!



drlaurafsu said:


> That has been the protocol at Jedi Council for a few years. I did send an email to guest relations to say how much I appreciate my favorite CM. The woman who called me back knew exactly who I was talking about and said she thought he was very good too. So nice to know that he will get a little recognition for all the great work he does.
> 
> It stinks that they can't all be more accommodating but one difference is that line has never doubled back. I wonder if that has something to do with it.


I think you are right about the way the line forms...and where it forms. The Jedi council is also out of the way of normal traffic. Pretty much all of the other lines do have the potential to block regular traffic if double lines or switchbacks formed. I don't see the big deal with letting people go in front of you though. As long as the line is moving, a character isn't waiting for the next person, then I don't see the big deal with whichever set up works for a given location.

Two of our D-Techs are "out for delivery" today! ODS's Jedi is the one we are still waiting on. Not even a shipping notification yet. Perhaps it is taking longer because it is new this year. I think someone else... @mmafan is also waiting on the Jedi. So maybe a heads up for anyone who got that one?

Also, SW related...I just got tickets to SW day at the Royals for DH's birthday. Going to have my parents get him a SW Royals shirt to go along. It also happens to be a Sunday which is Family Fun Day, so we will be having a crazy day...yay! And did I mention he is getting back from a week of work in Denmark the day before. He won't be too tired to hang at the baseball stadium all afternoon in August heat and humidity, right?


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> How did you enter for that? I normally get into the DVC preview but I havent heard a peep about one.


DPB story yesterday, anyone could enter


----------



## yulilin3

map confirmation of times so here's the schedule

_Weekend V: June 12-14_
*James Arnold Taylor (not signing)*

*Frank Oz *Voice of Yoda -_Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace; Star Wars: Episode II Attack of the Clones; Star Wars: Episode III Revenge of the Sith; Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back;_and_Star Wars: Episode VI: Return of the Jedi _*(not signing)*
*Ray Park *Darth Maul –_Star Wars: Episode I The Phantom Menace _Autograph Sessions ( 1pm)
*Peter Mayhew *Chewbacca –_Star Wars: Episode III Revenge of the Sith; Star Wars: Episode IV A New Hope; Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back;_and_Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi _Autograph Sessions ( 1pm, 2:15pm and 4:30pm) 
*Taylor Gray *(Voice of Ezra –_Star Wars Rebels_)Autograph Sessions ( 3pm and 5 pm)
*Ashley Eckstein*(Voice of Ahsoka Tano –_Star Wars: The Clone Wars_) Autograph session 12:45pm-2:15pm


Legends of the Force celebrity motorcade and welcome 11am

Behind the Force Rebels 1:45pm
Stormtrooper Pre Show SotS 3:15pm
Stars of the Saga 3:30pm

A Conversation with Frank Oz 5:15pm
Visit to the Maul 7pm (FRIDAY ONLY)
Obi Wan and Beyond 7pm (SATURDAY AND SUNDAY ONLY)
PMC kids edition 12:15pm and 4:15pm sign ups at ABC Sound Studios (kids only PMC featuring Sabine and Ezra)
2:30pm and 6:00pm no sign up required (Family Edition, picked at random, hosted BY Ashley Eckstein)
JTA 8:45 AM 9:20 AM 10:05 AM 10:35 AM 12:00 PM 12:30 PM 1:00 PM 1:30 PM 2:00 PM 2:30 PM 3:00 PM 3:30 PM 4:00 PM 4:30 PM 5:00 PM 5:30 PM 6:30 PM 7:00 PM 7:30 PM
DJ Lobot Dance Party 7 pm

Summon the Force Pre Show and Symphony in the Stars 9:30pm

thanks to @pookadoo77  for the map pic


----------



## Billabongi

yulilin3 said:


> which show are you wanting? The most popular: Oz and SotS will be the first to fill up so if you are interested in one of those line up earlier



Oz is the priority, just trying to judge when to line up for the premium preferred seats. If nothing else I guess we can spot check the line.


----------



## yulilin3

Billabongi said:


> Oz is the priority, just trying to judge when to line up for the premium preferred seats. If nothing else I guess we can spot check the line.


yeah. I would be there no later than 9:30am to check in. That's the one that will go first


----------



## williamscm3

I am seriously craving one of those Jabba cupcakes today...make sure you try one if your going down this upcoming weekend!


----------



## cvjpirate

williamscm3 said:


> I am seriously craving one of those Jabba cupcakes today...make sure you try one of your going down this upcoming weekend!



Will do three of each just to be sure.


----------



## Billabongi

williamscm3 said:


> I am seriously craving one of those Jabba cupcakes today...make sure you try one of your going down this upcoming weekend!



Those are fantastic!


----------



## delmar411

williamscm3 said:


> I am seriously craving one of those Jabba cupcakes today...make sure you try one of your going down this upcoming weekend!



I like the Jabba one the best. It is so yummy!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

I remember reading somewhere that there was one place to get the Boba Fett steins cheapest (think it was frozen lemonade or something).  Can someone remind me where that was??

Anymore rumors about Anthony Daniel?


----------



## yulilin3

Disney Diva Mom said:


> I remember reading somewhere that there was one place to get the Boba Fett steins cheapest (think it was frozen lemonade or something).  Can someone remind me where that was??
> 
> Anymore rumors about Anthony Daniel?


Peevey's it's a stand between Min and Bill's and H&V
No more rumors on Daniel


----------



## sunnygal041

yulilin3 said:


> I hate to do this but I'm not going to be able to get to the lunch meet at Commissary on Saturday. They just sent me an email that we got into the DPB meetup to watch Inside Out on Saturday. So we will be there really early to get the fp for Taylor Gray, go to DTD to watch the movie and come back to DHS. We should be there around 12:30pm...the fireworks meet will go on as planned for that day


 
Yay!!   I got into the meet-up, too!  Will see ya there!!


----------



## yulilin3

for anyone in Orlando now


----------



## cvjpirate

Rainy day in Disney is better than a Sunny Day at home, well for those that don't live in Orlando.


----------



## peterb

we are now back home in Canada after a 2.5 day drive. This was our first SWW and it was great. A big thanks to Yulilin for all the information and it was a pleasure talking with you and Stéphanie  while watching the fireworks from Echo lake. Take care and enjoy weekend V. Peter, Jean-Sebatien and nicolas.


----------



## yulilin3

peterb said:


> we are now back home in Canada after a 2.5 day drive. This was our first SWW and it was great. A big thanks to Yulilin for all the information and it was a pleasure talking with you and Stéphanie  while watching the fireworks from Echo lake. Take care and enjoy weekend V. Peter, Jean-Sebatien and nicolas.


It was great meeting and talking to you as well.


----------



## only hope

For those needing a fastpass+ for the Frank Oz show, keep checking! I reserved one just now, after checking many times daily for the past few days.


----------



## jomommy

What's the Vader meet and greet situation like? He's DS6's favorite. We plan on doing the Chewie run Friday, but we have the whole rest of the day to meet him. Should we go straight there after Chewbacca?


----------



## yulilin3

jomommy said:


> What's the Vader meet and greet situation like? He's DS6's favorite. We plan on doing the Chewie run Friday, but we have the whole rest of the day to meet him. Should we go straight there after Chewbacca?


it would be best to go straight after Chewie. Walk down Streets of American and turn right toward Studio Catering Co. and he's right across the coke bottle


----------



## JayLeeJay

I still have 2 Frank Oz FPs and 1 Stars of the Saga FP to let go of for Saturday, June 13. 

I also have three Toy Story FPs (7:15-8:15pm) if anyone needs them. 

PM me to coordinate. I'd like to cancel them tonight but can hold on until tomorrow if someone is interested.


----------



## delmar411

JayLeeJay said:


> I still have 2 Frank Oz FPs and 1 Stars of the Saga FP to let go of for Saturday, June 13.
> 
> I also have three Toy Story FPs (7:15-8:15pm) if anyone needs them.
> 
> PM me to coordinate. I'd like to cancel them tonight but can hold on until tomorrow if someone is interested.



@JayLeeJay if still available I'd love to take 1 of each of those fps.


----------



## MissTiss

RapunzelsBFF said:


> I just parted ways with a very close friend so I decided to book a hotel for this weekend for my third and final SWW this year.
> 
> My first solo trip too. Kinda nervous but excited as well...


I travel alone also. You'll have a blast!

Sorry to hear about your friendship.


----------



## Lizzim

Got our Galactic breakfast tomorrow morning


----------



## luvallprincesses

On the road to the airport in 6 hours...I better get to sleep!  We are so excited for our first SWW and know it's going to be awesome thanks to this thread. Not sure that we'll make it to any of the greets, going to try our best!


----------



## luvallprincesses

luvallprincesses said:


> On the road to the airport in 6 hours...I better get to sleep!  We are so excited for our first SWW and know it's going to be awesome thanks to this thread. Not sure that we'll make it to any of the greets, going to try our best!


I'm so glad I didn't go right to sleep...did the 1,000th check for a BOG lunch ADR for Saturday, and lo and behold...there it was!  The Force is with us tonight!


----------



## animalkingdom15

I leave for the airport in 5 hours (330 am car pick) and I just finish my packing. I did remember to back my Star Wars Magicband and my clip on sunglasses so I'm +2 on my last trip where I left both at home.


----------



## animalkingdom15

This feels like how Christmas Eve as a little kid was. It's 11 pm and I have to get up in 3.5 hours to get ready to leave for the airport and I can't sleep and really don't feel tired. However just as a precaution, I have set both my main alarm clock and cell phone alarm clock to make sure I get up.


----------



## kpd6901

I have 12 pages to catch up since we left Monday afternoon to drive to my folks' place to an airport near them.  Spent Tuesday flying at Chef Mickey's and all day today at MK.  We are doing DHS tomorrow for all our character meals and JTA.  From all I can see, park opens tomorrow at 9 am, we are planning on getting a cab from AS Music at 7:30 to make sure that we are there by 8 am so that DS6 can get the best slot that works for us...we sooooo want to avoid the JTA masses and schedule changes it will cause if we had to try again for JTA.   Is 8 am soon enough for a 9 am RD?  Finally, I know I remember that JTA signups are in a different place for non-SWW than they are for SWW.  Can someone please remind me of where it is (it's been 12 years, so any reference to an "old so-and-so" place will unfortunately be of no help) and the quickest way to get through bag check, make to front of tapstiles and make it to JTA signups?  As I type this, i think I remember it being said that the signups were by ST - is that correct?  Thank you so much!!  After one day, we got the "Disney World is so awesome" comment already!


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> Both droids come out at 4:35pm and 7:40pm.be in line at least 30 minutes before to make sure you'll meet them


So if we have SotS and Oz already booked, what are the odds of being able to hit that 4:05 line report for the droids, wait in line, and get back for Oz?


----------



## kpd6901

Sorry for not posting this earlier.  I dropped a RH for 5 for Thurs. 6/11 for 5:15.  We had a 4:05 also, and will keep that.  I dropped it at in line for Magic Carpets with DS2 hanging all over my shoulder and across my upper body - that made for an interesting ADR change and not accidentally screwing something else up!


----------



## kpd6901

Well, those 12 pages went quick, and nobody posted anything while I was catching up over the course of an hour at 1 am when I should be sleeping prior to DHS day #1. Oh well.   Here's to hoping that we get cooperating weather.  Wed 6/10 in MK was great - only a little bit of light rain....the torrential downpour happened to be when we were inside Pecos Bill's eating lunch with additional time to kill anyway.   Looking to get every desired bit of DHS done, in addition to meals, RH, and JTA so that we can concentrate solely on SWW on Sat.  Much needed rest day coming on Friday.  Maybe our next trip we can spend a couple of days doing SWW things, but with this being the first trip to WDW for any of our boys, we couldn't spend 3 days at DHS and do our entire trip the proper justice.   Good night all, and I'll check back in the morning on cab suggestions for Thurs. JTA.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Well I made it to the airport and should be starting to loading the flight in 5 min and eta is still 935. I hope my Magical Express goes smoother this time then last. I really needed this vacation and other than today and possible Saturday the weather looks good (knock on wood).


----------



## DisHeels

Day 1 of Disney. Starting off at Animal Kingdom. Rebel Hangar tonight!


----------



## animalkingdom15

DisHeels said:


> Day 1 of Disney. Starting off at Animal Kingdom. Rebel Hangar tonight!



Have a great time.


----------



## jimim

24 hrs to go!  Crap flight this trip. Not landing till 6 pm vs 9 am. Jet blue decided to 180 their flight times!  

Still excited!  This is our first beach club DVC stay. Got to find where the oath is to HS so we get to the park by 7 for Saturday to get in line for chewie. 

Praying for no rain!  Bring in that humidity!


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> I have 12 pages to catch up since we left Monday afternoon to drive to my folks' place to an airport near them.  Spent Tuesday flying at Chef Mickey's and all day today at MK.  We are doing DHS tomorrow for all our character meals and JTA.  From all I can see, park opens tomorrow at 9 am, we are planning on getting a cab from AS Music at 7:30 to make sure that we are there by 8 am so that DS6 can get the best slot that works for us...we sooooo want to avoid the JTA masses and schedule changes it will cause if we had to try again for JTA.   Is 8 am soon enough for a 9 am RD?  Finally, I know I remember that JTA signups are in a different place for non-SWW than they are for SWW.  Can someone please remind me of where it is (it's been 12 years, so any reference to an "old so-and-so" place will unfortunately be of no help) and the quickest way to get through bag check, make to front of tapstiles and make it to JTA signups?  As I type this, i think I remember it being said that the signups were by ST - is that correct?  Thank you so much!!  After one day, we got the "Disney World is so awesome" comment already!





kpd6901 said:


> So if we have SotS and Oz already booked, what are the odds of being able to hit that 4:05 line report for the droids, wait in line, and get back for Oz?


JTA on non SWW is at ABC Sound Studios (Old Sounds Dangerous) being there at 8am should be fine for a 9am opening.
You would have to be one of the first groups to meet the droids to make it to Oz. I would recommend doing the evening one. It's just too much of a hassle by lining up around 3:50pm, in the heat and sun and then stressing of not meeting them cause you have to run to the show


----------



## yulilin3

I know you guys are praying for no rain...I think you are getting very little of it but the temps are going to be super high because of that. Remember water and food. Bring your umbrellas and use them while waiting outside. The real feel temps is what you guys have to be aware of


*Friday*
*Jun 12*

Sun and clouds91° Lo 74°RealFeel® *102°* / Lo *81°*more
*Saturday*
*Jun 13*

A t-storm in the afternoon91° Lo 74°RealFeel® *102°* / Lo *82°*more
*Sunday*
*Jun 14*

A stray afternoon t-storm93° Lo 73°RealFeel® *104°* / Lo *79°*more


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> I know you guys are praying for no rain...I think you are getting very little of it but the temps are going to be super high because of that. Remember water and food. Bring your umbrellas and use them while waiting outside. The real feel temps is what you guys have to be aware of
> 
> 
> *Friday*
> *Jun 12*
> 
> Sun and clouds91° Lo 74°RealFeel® *102°* / Lo *81°*more
> *Saturday*
> *Jun 13*
> 
> A t-storm in the afternoon91° Lo 74°RealFeel® *102°* / Lo *82°*more
> *Sunday*
> *Jun 14*
> 
> A stray afternoon t-storm93° Lo 73°RealFeel® *104°* / Lo *79°*more



I'm not so worried about the heat as I am with what the heat tends to do with peoples temperaments.


----------



## animalkingdom15

jimim said:


> 24 hrs to go!  Crap flight this trip. Not landing till 6 pm vs 9 am. Jet blue decided to 180 their flight times!
> 
> Still excited!  This is our first beach club DVC stay. Got to find where the oath is to HS so we get to the park by 7 for Saturday to get in line for chewie.
> 
> Praying for no rain!  Bring in that humidity!



Midway Airport in Chicago was a complete mess this morning as many airlines either rerouted inbound flights and cancelled many outbound flights due to weather in the area yesterday. Luckily the plan was already at the gate, but I'm sure there will be an issue with lack of equipment for some flights.


----------



## yulilin3

It looks like they will be handing standby tickets early in the morning for A Conversation with Frank Oz just like they did with Mark Hamill last year
So if you are planning for standby for this show go over to the theater early and get your standby . Then you can go enjoy the park and come back maybe an hour before  the actual show and come in thru standby with your guaranteed standby ticket.


----------



## Monykalyn

jimim said:


> 24 hrs to go!  Crap flight this trip. Not landing till 6 pm vs 9 am. Jet blue decided to 180 their flight times!
> 
> Still excited!  This is our first beach club DVC stay. Got to find where the oath is to HS so we get to the park by 7 for Saturday to get in line for chewie.
> 
> Praying for no rain!  Bring in that humidity!



We stayed at Beach Club last week-the wing right in front of the villas by quiet pool.  Head out either through quiet pool or right next to building (Epcot side) and turn like going towards Epcot (left). Hang a right at bridge and go across bridge towards Boardwalk villas/inn. (Hint- you will pass the boardwalk bakery -yum). Watch for signs as you get to Boardwalk inn - you will turn left onto the courtyard area and on the righthand side there is a archway to the Luna Pool- cut thought the Luna pool area (pay no mind to big scary clown slide exit-shudder) there will be signs pointing you to the path to studios but it is just beyond the pool area)

It is a nice pleasant walk in the morning or after sun is down. About 10-12 minutes depending on walk speed. My oldest daughter and I walked it while the other 3 caught the boat. roughly about same amount of time but boat can take longer defending on load/unload speed of the boat.


----------



## Monykalyn

Looking at the schedule for Friday- guess we are not going for Taylor grays autograph as I have fast passes for SotS and Frank Oz- both his signing times are at the show times! Oh well- going to try for the droids, Luke, leia then- Leia being the only princess my son will do a meet with this year (still traumatized from Anna and Elsa last year)


----------



## animalkingdom15

Well it looks like my SWW trip is starting out with a nice surprise, it looks like I will be getting into the Orlando airport 10 min early. Hopefully the Magical Express bus doesn't sit to long before it leaves.

Unlike last time when my sinus issues pretty much ruined my trip and even though I only got 3-4 hours of sleep, I feel great this time. It feels great to know that I will be able to do what I have planned this time instead of being disappointed each day that I couldn't go out and do much of anything.

Also even though it's going to be warm it looks like the days are going to be pretty dry over the next 3 or 4 days which is wonderful as well. This is why I packed mostly light colored t-shirts except for my red 2015 SWW passholder shirt.


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> Looking at the schedule for Friday- guess we are not going for Taylor grays autograph as I have fast passes for SotS and Frank Oz- both his signing times are at the show times! Oh well- going to try for the droids, Luke, leia then- Leia being the only princess my son will do a meet with this year (still traumatized from Anna and Elsa last year)


we have the same "problem". Have fp for both SotS and Oz and Saturday. So getting Taylor's autograph Sunday


----------



## Felipe4

jimim said:


> 24 hrs to go! Crap flight this trip. Not landing till 6 pm vs 9 am. Jet blue decided to 180 their flight times!



Ah yes, JetBlue is a nice airline, but sadly they've been delayed for about 70% of my flights.


----------



## Monykalyn

So I am guessing that for both SotS and Conversation with Frank Oz we should probably be in line early even with Fast passes ?  Kinda wish I'd gotten a FtF package for today too, but just couldn't justify costs with universal also in this trip.

Cancelled a RH for 6:50 tomorrow. Think we may hop to EPCOT for lunch and then just find whatever for dinner at Studios. Backlot has decent selections - just no A/C- although that didn't seem to bad last week with the 90+ degree temps.


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> So I am guessing that for both SotS and Conversation with Frank Oz we should probably be in line early even with Fast passes ?  Kinda wish I'd gotten a FtF package for today too, but just couldn't justify costs with universal also in this trip.
> 
> Cancelled a RH for 6:50 tomorrow. Think we may hop to EPCOT for lunch and then just find whatever for dinner at Studios. Backlot has decent selections - just no A/C- although that didn't seem to bad last week with the 90+ degree temps.


Yeah, I'm thinking of lining up as soon as we come out of SotS
Backlot Express does have A/C they also have an outdoor area


----------



## animalkingdom15

Monykalyn said:


> So I am guessing that for both SotS and Conversation with Frank Oz we should probably be in line early even with Fast passes ?  Kinda wish I'd gotten a FtF package for today too, but just couldn't justify costs with universal also in this trip.
> 
> Cancelled a RH for 6:50 tomorrow. Think we may hop to EPCOT for lunch and then just find whatever for dinner at Studios. Backlot has decent selections - just no A/C- although that didn't seem to bad last week with the 90+ degree temps.



I went back and forth myself when I found a FTF package pop up online a couple days ago for Sunday if it would be worth it. In the end I did buy it since I never know when the next time I will be able to come down for a SWW.


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like they will be handing standby tickets early in the morning for A Conversation with Frank Oz just like they did with Mark Hamill last year
> So if you are planning for standby for this show go over to the theater early and get your standby . Then you can go enjoy the park and come back maybe an hour before  the actual show and come in thru standby with your guaranteed standby ticket.



Do they start handing them out at park opening? 

I too am trying to meet Taylor. Wish they would just do morning sessions. Going to try and get his very first session so I can attempt to run over and make SoTS but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Monykalyn

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking of lining up as soon as we come out of SotS
> Backlot Express does have A/C they also have an outdoor area


Oh yeah- forgot about that other inside area!


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> Do they start handing them out at park opening?
> 
> I too am trying to meet Taylor. Wish they would just do morning sessions. Going to try and get his very first session so I can attempt to run over and make SoTS but I'm not holding my breath.


last year they did. As soon as the park opened people without a fp went straight to the theater to get in line and there were CM handing out the tickets and telling people to come an hour before the show


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> last year they did. As soon as the park opened people without a fp went straight to the theater to get in line and there were CM handing out the tickets and telling people to come an hour before the show



Do you know if everyone has to be there? My boyfriend's going to be working until early afternoon.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> Do you know if everyone has to be there? My boyfriend's going to be working until early afternoon.


last year one person could pick up for the rest


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> last year one person could pick up for the rest


Sweet! Thank you so much.


----------



## wired.illusion

yulilin3 said:


> last year one person could pick up for the rest



Hmmm, my experience on Friday last year for Mark Hamill was that the entire party had to be present to get wristbands. My wife tried to get two without me and they wouldn't let her. I ended up having to rush into the park to get one (we ended up with the last two for Friday, lucky!). That may have changed later in the weekend though.


----------



## yulilin3

wired.illusion said:


> Hmmm, my experience on Friday last year for Mark Hamill was that the entire party had to be present to get wristbands. My wife tried to get two without me and they wouldn't let her. I ended up having to rush into the park to get one (we ended up with the last two for Friday, lucky!). That may have changed later in the weekend though.


my experiences are only for Saturday and Sunday...goes to show that with Disney things can change without notice


----------



## basketrn

Sitting at airport. Getting excited!!!!!


----------



## HCinKC

These look pretty good. We also go the shipping notice for ODS yesterday afternoon. The Jedi is on it's way!






Sorry for the quality. I took the pic with the iPad.


----------



## slaveone

I Succeeded. I finally got Two ftf for saTurday mwahaha.


----------



## MagicYourBand

Cynister said:


> Facebook Cover Photos are already formatted in a long skinny size that would work pretty well for the application. You can preview what your image will look like on the website & manipulate it as needed. There's also a tool on the website that lets you add 3 layers of images to make up what you need on the band. The website is www.magicyourband.com. I believe there's a coupon code listed on 516 of this thread.




There is also a free online tool called Pixlr http://apps.pixlr.com/editor/ which is pretty good if you don't have access to something like Photoshop. You'll want to crop the image so it's wide and short - around 200mm wide by 22mm tall if you're designing the whole band in one go. Otherwise you can use out online editor as mentioned above.


----------



## animalkingdom15

slaveone said:


> I Succeeded. I finally got Two ftf for saTurday mwahaha.



Regular or deluxe.


----------



## slaveone

The regular but I am Pleased to even get those.


----------



## mmafan

HCinKC said:


> Perhaps, but many people have already gotten some characters and wait for the ones they are missing. I think the characters and line CMs know this. Obviously more likely on days 2-3 v Friday. We had gotten everyone but Kit Fisto, finally caught him Sunday late afternoon. Anakin and Mace were also out and gave us a funny look when ODS only got Kit's sig. I said we already had their sigs, and they understood. They were all so great with the ODS. I absolutely loved watching him talk with everyone!
> 
> 
> I think you are right about the way the line forms...and where it forms. The Jedi council is also out of the way of normal traffic. Pretty much all of the other lines do have the potential to block regular traffic if double lines or switchbacks formed. I don't see the big deal with letting people go in front of you though. As long as the line is moving, a character isn't waiting for the next person, then I don't see the big deal with whichever set up works for a given location.
> 
> Two of our D-Techs are "out for delivery" today! ODS's Jedi is the one we are still waiting on. Not even a shipping notification yet. Perhaps it is taking longer because it is new this year. I think someone else... @mmafan is also waiting on the Jedi. So maybe a heads up for anyone who got that one?
> 
> Also, SW related...I just got tickets to SW day at the Royals for DH's birthday. Going to have my parents get him a SW Royals shirt to go along. It also happens to be a Sunday which is Family Fun Day, so we will be having a crazy day...yay! And did I mention he is getting back from a week of work in Denmark the day before. He won't be too tired to hang at the baseball stadium all afternoon in August heat and humidity, right?


yup still waiting............lol


----------



## animalkingdom15

slaveone said:


> The regular but I am Pleased to even get those.



I got the regular for Sunday, as that's all the had as well. I actually just tried for deluxe and nothing.


----------



## animalkingdom15

animalkingdom15 said:


> Well it looks like my SWW trip is starting out with a nice surprise, it looks like I will be getting into the Orlando airport 10 min early. Hopefully the Magical Express bus doesn't sit to long before it leaves.
> 
> Unlike last time when my sinus issues pretty much ruined my trip and even though I only got 3-4 hours of sleep, I feel great this time. It feels great to know that I will be able to do what I have planned this time instead of being disappointed each day that I couldn't go out and do much of anything.
> 
> Also even though it's going to be warm it looks like the days are going to be pretty dry over the next 3 or 4 days which is wonderful as well. This is why I packed mostly light colored t-shirts except for my red 2015 SWW passholder shirt.



We they actually had my magical express correctly set up with my Star Wars magic band so no having to go to the desk and waste time there. From landing to getting on the bus 20 min.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Anybody doing the Chewie run tomorrow morning?


----------



## delmar411

Sigh, I am so disappointed in USPS. A package that was a DHL handout to USPS in Orlando and supposed to be delivered to me in Clermont was misdirected to DC and hasn't managed to light any fire under USPS to get it to me so it is currently on its 2nd day in NC.
It was my ATAT shirt I was going to wear this weekend.


----------



## boricuajedi

About how long is conversation with OZ?  Trying to get a RH ADR for Sunday(if I can grab a cancellation one) and want to find out for a time that do not conflict with OZ.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Sigh, I am so disappointed in USPS. A package that was a DHL handout to USPS in Orlando and supposed to be delivered to me in Clermont was misdirected to DC and hasn't managed to light any fire under USPS to get it to me so it is currently on its 2nd day in NC.
> It was my ATAT shirt I was going to wear this weekend.


that sucks




boricuajedi said:


> About how long is conversation with OZ?  Trying to get a RH ADR for Sunday(if I can grab a cancellation one) and want to find out for a time that do not conflict with OZ.


The site says 45 minutes


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> The site says 45 minutes


Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

Just grabbed a Galactic Breakfast for Sunday at 8:40am.  I've been going back and forth on this one but decided to look for it to finish SWW with a bang...anyone else going to be there around that time?


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> Just grabbed a Galactic Breakfast for Sunday at 8:40am.  I've been going back and forth on this one but decided to look for it to finish SWW with a bang...anyone else going to be there around that time?



We are.going opposite end. I booked a RH for the last day so I am looking forward to that.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> We are.going opposite end. I booked a RH for the last day so I am looking forward to that.


we have a RH for 7pm...nothing like leaving your entire savings at Disney


----------



## Bouncin-Tigger

Any body looking to trade a few posters to complete a collection? I have few extra weekend 3 and 4 looking for weekends 1 and 2. If interested send me a pm.


----------



## yulilin3

it just hit me that tomorrow is the start the last weekend


----------



## jimim

Felipe4 said:


> Ah yes, JetBlue is a nice airline, but sadly they've been delayed for about 70% of my flights.


Never ever had a delay in 8 flights now. I deff just screwed myself prob. Lol


----------



## jimim

Monykalyn said:


> We stayed at Beach Club last week-the wing right in front of the villas by quiet pool.  Head out either through quiet pool or right next to building (Epcot side) and turn like going towards Epcot (left). Hang a right at bridge and go across bridge towards Boardwalk villas/inn. (Hint- you will pass the boardwalk bakery -yum). Watch for signs as you get to Boardwalk inn - you will turn left onto the courtyard area and on the righthand side there is a archway to the Luna Pool- cut thought the Luna pool area (pay no mind to big scary clown slide exit-shudder) there will be signs pointing you to the path to studios but it is just beyond the pool area)
> 
> It is a nice pleasant walk in the morning or after sun is down. About 10-12 minutes depending on walk speed. My oldest daughter and I walked it while the other 3 caught the boat. roughly about same amount of time but boat can take longer defending on load/unload speed of the boat.


So I don't go over by the swan and dolphin. I'm thinking I was going that way. So the turn by boardwalk is before or after flying fish?


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking of lining up as soon as we come out of SotS
> Backlot Express does have A/C they also have an outdoor area


With the deluxe package can I just roll into line whenever I want or do I need to be showing up earlier too?


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Not to bring a rain cloud around but Christopher Lee (Count Dooku) has passed away


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> With the deluxe package can I just roll into line whenever I want or do I need to be showing up earlier too?


5 minutes before showtime and you'll be fine, the reserved area stays closed. If you want to be closer to the stage then maybe 20 minutes before the show, they open the theater at 15 minutes before show so you would be waiting only 5 minutes


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> With the deluxe package can I just roll into line whenever I want or do I need to be showing up earlier too?


he lived a long and very successful life. So many iconic characters


----------



## morrison2951

So sorry to hear about Christopher Lee's passing....but at age 93 he had a good run!  Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Hey Just a heads up but I just cancelled my FTF premium package for Sunday and my 505 pm reservation at Jedi Mickey's Star Wars Dine at Hollywood and Vine since I was able to make a 555 pm one for tonight. I was able to get a FTF premium pass for Friday and also a FP to Visit to the Maul, starring Ray Park, which is something I wanted to see which I can't on Sunday.


----------



## lowlight79

Just scored a FTF premium package for two for Saturday!


----------



## cvjpirate

Think work is trying to kill me before I leave for Disney.


----------



## jennab113

The Braves are having a Star Wars night with a giveaway that is an X-wing pilot bobblehead in an X-wing.  The pilot is one of our pitchers.  I wasted no time getting a ticket.


----------



## Music City Mama

Sad about Christopher Lee.  Quick question about Rebel show tomorrow.  What time to line up (standby)? Is 1:15 too late? What time will they let people in?


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

yulilin3 said:


> Just grabbed a Galactic Breakfast for Sunday at 8:40am.  I've been going back and forth on this one but decided to look for it to finish SWW with a bang...anyone else going to be there around that time?



I'll be there!!!  We have an 8:20 reservation.  I'll be the one with a mini darth vader and a mini storm trooper.


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> Just grabbed a Galactic Breakfast for Sunday at 8:40am.  I've been going back and forth on this one but decided to look for it to finish SWW with a bang...anyone else going to be there around that time?


I'll be there in spirit !
Wishing you lots of Galactic Fun !


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> Sad about Christopher Lee.  Quick question about Rebel show tomorrow.  What time to line up (standby)? Is 1:15 too late? What time will they let people in?


they are letting people in for Rebels around 1:20pm. For standby I would be there around 1pm just so you get a seat under roof


----------



## housetomouse

delmar411 said:


> Sigh, I am so disappointed in USPS. A package that was a DHL handout to USPS in Orlando and supposed to be delivered to me in Clermont was misdirected to DC and hasn't managed to light any fire under USPS to get it to me so it is currently on its 2nd day in NC.
> It was my ATAT shirt I was going to wear this weekend.



Not sure what yours looks like, but I think Target had a blue ATAT t-shirt (men's department).

Did it look like this? 
http://www.target.com/p/men-s-star-wars-at-at-t-shirt/-/A-15440371#prodSlot=_1_20


----------



## DisHeels

We had a blast at Animal Kingdom today. We usually leave it for the last day and rush through it. Rebel Hangar at 5:15. Hoping for Chewie and to trade with some jawas if we are lucky.

Tip if staying at Port Orleans French Quarter. Alberto at the pool bar makes a mean bloody mary. Very very spicy.


----------



## msmama

jimim said:


> So I don't go over by the swan and dolphin. I'm thinking I was going that way. So the turn by boardwalk is before or after flying fish?


 It depends where you are in the beach club. We were closer to the middle and it was faster to go towards the yacht club (near the swan/dolphin but not too close, cross a bridge to the left before you get to them). That path actually meets up with the path you'd take if you went by the boardwalk. Then there are no turns, one path the whole way to Hollywood studios (follow the water). 

We did it at 6am in the dark on our VIP day. Surprisingly there were joggers out at the time.


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> they are letting people in for Rebels around 1:20pm. For standby I would be there around 1pm just so you get a seat under roof



That early? Cool, I definitely can handle waiting 20 minutes.


----------



## yulilin3

a little late for the DPB but I guess they can always work for next year
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...th-new-star-wars-weekends-desktop-wallpapers/


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> That early? Cool, I definitely can handle waiting 20 minutes.


they are being very good with letting us go in early. It's been like this for all the shows, I guess they don't want people plopping down from the heat.
I really like this theater, the only 2 complaints are the seats and that it's far away (not horrible everything at DHS is pretty close) to everything SWW related


----------



## hauntedcity

I'm not the first to say this, and I certainly won't be the last, but
*      THANK YOU*
to everyone on these boards, especially yulilin3, for all your tips, suggestions, knowledge, and replies.  My family and I had The Best Star Wars Weekends Ever.

This was actually my 4th SWW.  The first two were 2004 and 2005, and it was a VERY different beast back then.  My wife and I attended before we had kids, and even though we were big Star Wars fans, we just kind of treated it casually.  We bought some pins & T-Shirts and grabbed some cool photos with characters, but we didn't see any shows or watch the parade.  Then, we went again 3 years ago, this time with 2 kids in a double stroller, and the extent of SWW was pictures with Padme, 3P0 & R2, and some light shopping in Darth's Maul (in the tent by ToT).

This year, however, our youngest just turned 6, so we experienced SWW to its fullest!  Although I woefully underplanned (for example, Fast Passes for Events were released AFTER I booked my ride FP's, so I had no idea they were even available, and I initially scoffed when I saw the prices of FTF packages), THIS THREAD helped to create something magical.

For Sunday of week 3, thanks to reviews on this thread, I was able to nab FTF PP and it was the best idea... oh, ever.  Just a few days before, I didn't even know there was a Chewie Run, but we did and were about 5 families back.  We loved the parade, and the Dessert Party and Fireworks were amazing.  It took what would have a been a tough situation (handling 2 kids in a tightly packed blvd) and created a fun (& tasty) experience. And for the first time at SWW, we got autographs with a celebrity.  We had a long wait (we arrived at 12:55 for our 1-1:15 fast pass, and didn't get in until 2:25), but Ashley Eckstein was so friendly that we'd do it again in a heartbeat.
The next weekend, we visited on Friday, and had breakfast with Darth Vader.  Thanks to the character times guides (found on this very thread), we met character after character, and had amazing interactions with Rex, Ahsoka, and Ventriss all at the same time.  (We didn't get to meet Luke and Leia, but you always need a reason to come back, right???)  We sat in on several shows: SotS, Rebels, VttM... and a lot of that was thanks to all of you who have contributed to this thread.  Oh, and thanks to you folks, we were able to time our RH dinner to meet Sabine and Ezra, which totally freaked my daughters' freak.  AND we were fully prepared for 2 separate trading sessions with Jawas.

So, anyway, long ramble longer.... Thanks.

Doug S


----------



## yulilin3

@hauntedcity thanks for the kind words, so awesome that you had a wonderful, fun filled experience.


----------



## Felipe4

I leave for the airport in 10 minutes!!! So excited! I have to give BF his Boba Fett hat at the airport.


----------



## yulilin3

Felipe4 said:


> I leave for the airport in 10 minutes!!! So excited! I have to give BF his Boba Fett hat at the airport.


Have a great flight


----------



## Metz172

animalkingdom15 said:


> Midway Airport in Chicago was a complete mess this morning as many airlines either rerouted inbound flights and cancelled many outbound flights due to weather in the area yesterday. Luckily the plan was already at the gate, but I'm sure there will be an issue with lack of equipment for some flights.


Midway was a mess last night. We sat on the runway for an hour waiting for our gate. Ended up getting home at 2am. So many people still waiting to get on flights at 11pm.


----------



## only hope

That is sad about Christopher Lee. He did a fantactic job in LOTR as well.


----------



## only hope

Bouncin-Tigger said:


> Any body looking to trade a few posters to complete a collection? I have few extra weekend 3 and 4 looking for weekends 1 and 2. If interested send me a pm.



I can't figure out how to PM, but I have an extra poster from week one and am looking for a poster from week 3.


----------



## d-r

I am cancelling a 525 party 4 St rebel hanger tomorrow (Friday) right now
 3-2-1


----------



## DisHeels

Rebel Hangar was so much fun! We met 2 jawas, Chewbacca, 2 stormtroopers, and Greedo. Food was good. Drinks were good. Perfect way to start SWW early.


----------



## delmar411

housetomouse said:


> Not sure what yours looks like, but I think Target had a blue ATAT t-shirt (men's department).
> 
> Did it look like this?
> http://www.target.com/p/men-s-star-wars-at-at-t-shirt/-/A-15440371#prodSlot=_1_20



It wasnt that one but thanks  that is a good price!


----------



## Delilah1310

Sorry I couldn't post this earlier but my kiddo was hogging my phone ...
While we were at MCO leaving (boo!) there was a crowd of about two dozen ppl just outside of security waiting for Frank Oz. They had a bunch of yoda figurines for him to sign.
It was about 2:30 eastern time.
I wonder how that worked out - seems like he was bound to be accosted!!!


----------



## bpr2002

I am cancelling an 8:05 Galactic Breakfast for 2 on 6/14 right now.


----------



## housetomouse

delmar411 said:


> It wasnt that one but thanks  that is a good price!



Aw sorry.  I hope yours turns up, that's disappointing.


----------



## Drfate102

We booked fast passes for Friday and Sunday, we weren't sure which day we could make, so I am releasing two fast passes for rockin roller coaster, the celebrity talk show and a conversation with Frank Oz on Sunday


----------



## only hope

Delilah1310 said:


> While we were at MCO leaving (boo!) there was a crowd of about two dozen ppl just outside of security waiting for Frank Oz. They had a bunch of yoda figurines for him to sign.
> It was about 2:30 eastern time.
> I wonder how that worked out - seems like he was bound to be accosted!!!



Oh dear. I wonder how they knew where he was going to be coming out at?


----------



## mesaboy2

only hope said:


> Oh dear. I wonder how they knew where he was going to be coming out at?



Bothan spies.  They're really good.


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> last year one person could pick up for the rest


Sca


msmama said:


> It depends where you are in the beach club. We were closer to the middle and it was faster to go towards the yacht club (near the swan/dolphin but not too close, cross a bridge to the left before you get to them). That path actually meets up with the path you'd take if you went by the boardwalk. Then there are no turns, one path the whole way to Hollywood studios (follow the water).
> 
> We did it at 6am in the dark on our VIP day. Surprisingly there were joggers out at the time.


cool. We r at the bc villas.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Anybody doing the Chewie run tomorrow?

Anyone? Anyone?  Buhler?


----------



## Jawa Livin

Sorry to ask this question but I'm so behind in reading the posts...what are the opportune times to get in line for the droids? I know the general times they will be out but not the times we should get in line. It's our last opportunity to get a picture with them so we must make it happen! Thanks for all the help! May the force be with everyone attending this weekend!


----------



## soniam

mesaboy2 said:


> Bothan spies.  They're really good.



Hopefully, none of them lost their lives this time


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> it just hit me that tomorrow is the start the last weekend



Think of it as the beginning of another long journey with old and new friends to SWW 2016Kind of like Lord of the Rings, but hopefully, without the death and evil eye


----------



## drlaurafsu

Ok...starting to think about next years trip. I have decided one weekend just really isn't enough. So I am thinking 2 SWWs with a trip to Universal mid-week for Harry Potter. This will be our big trip next year so I am thinking about splurging for deluxe. First weekend I was thinking an Epcot resort. What do you guys recommend? 

Also I haven't ever stayed at universal but am I right in thinking we should switch to a resort over there to maximize our Harry Potter experience? Is 2 days enough or do we need 3? 

Then my first choice would be to stay at Poly the second weekend and take a cab to HS. DS has never stayed at a monorail resort. Thoughts?


----------



## animalkingdom15

Just got done eating at Jedi Mickeys for dinner and just the atmosphere and the great 70s disco star wars music in the back ground just put a smile on my face and tomorrow can't get here quick enough now. I'm so glad I moved my FTF package from Sunday to Friday.


----------



## yulilin3

Jawa Livin said:


> Sorry to ask this question but I'm so behind in reading the posts...what are the opportune times to get in line for the droids? I know the general times they will be out but not the times we should get in line. It's our last opportunity to get a picture with them so we must make it happen! Thanks for all the help! May the force be with everyone attending this weekend!


Be in line no later than 30 minutes before their set
They come out at 4:35 and 7:40 so at least 30 minutes before


----------



## slaveone

I don't recommend a universal resort rent a car. Much nicer to stay on Disney property. Universal ands islands of adventure close comparatively early to Disney. Plus the express pass doesn't apply to headliners


----------



## soniam

drlaurafsu said:


> Ok...starting to think about next years trip. I have decided one weekend just really isn't enough. So I am thinking 2 SWWs with a trip to Universal mid-week for Harry Potter. This will be our big trip next year so I am thinking about splurging for deluxe. First weekend I was thinking an Epcot resort. What do you guys recommend?
> 
> Also I haven't ever stayed at universal but am I right in thinking we should switch to a resort over there to maximize our Harry Potter experience? Is 2 days enough or do we need 3?
> 
> Then my first choice would be to stay at Poly the second weekend and take a cab to HS. DS has never stayed at a monorail resort. Thoughts?



We are planning a similar thing next year. However, I don't like moving around too much, so we will do Universal at the end, staying at one of their deluxe hotels. We stayed at the Royal Pacific in March. The Universal hotels are awesome. They are reasonably priced for what you get, especially compared to Disney. Plus, they are within walking distance of the parks, or you can take a water taxi. If you stay at a deluxe, you get the Express Pass (like an unlimited FP+), which you would otherwise have to pay big bucks for. It allows you to walk up to almost any ride and get on. You also get an hour early entry to the HP lands. When we went in March, only the Studios (the one with Hogsmeade and Forbidden Journey) had early opening. However, at busy times, both parks can have it on alternating days, and maybe possibly on the same day. Since only the HP stuff is open early, you can only do that. However, since most of the HP rides do not take the Express Pass, these are pretty much the only rides at which you would have any significant wait anyway. We will do 3 days: 2 half days and 1 full day. We did 3 full days in March. However, this will allow us to ride most of the rides twice, if not 3 times. You could do 2 days, but depending upon how many rides you want to do, you may not get a lot of repeats rides or you may not get a break in the day. One thing about the Uni hotels, the deluxe benefits are good for the day you checkin and the day you checkout. So, you could cover 2 days with a 1 night hotel stay (stopping at the hotel though before you can go to the parks) or cover 3 days with a 2 night stay.


----------



## only hope

drlaurafsu said:


> Ok...starting to think about next years trip. I have decided one weekend just really isn't enough. So I am thinking 2 SWWs with a trip to Universal mid-week for Harry Potter. This will be our big trip next year so I am thinking about splurging for deluxe. First weekend I was thinking an Epcot resort. What do you guys recommend?
> 
> Also I haven't ever stayed at universal but am I right in thinking we should switch to a resort over there to maximize our Harry Potter experience? Is 2 days enough or do we need 3?
> 
> Then my first choice would be to stay at Poly the second weekend and take a cab to HS. DS has never stayed at a monorail resort. Thoughts?



As far as Universal goes, if you come before school is out I would say the early access to the WWOHP is not necessary, and probably not afterwards either. You can easily do the rides multiple times, if you utilize the single rider lines. They only open one park early, so you start at the other park, then park hop mid-afternoon when the line for the other HP ride has died down somewhat. That being said, the Cabana resort is a lot of fun.


----------



## Jawa Livin

Thank you @yulilin3!!! Seriously you are the best!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Glitch.  Ugh


----------



## ruley3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Anybody doing the Chewie run tomorrow?
> 
> Anyone? Anyone?  Buhler?


Yup


----------



## palmtreegirl

Anyone camping out tonight to get autographs? Thinking of going for Ray Park, but last week so many people got turned away, I'd hate to be out all night and get nothing.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

drlaurafsu said:


> Ok...starting to think about next years trip. I have decided one weekend just really isn't enough. So I am thinking 2 SWWs with a trip to Universal mid-week for Harry Potter. This will be our big trip next year so I am thinking about splurging for deluxe. First weekend I was thinking an Epcot resort. What do you guys recommend?
> 
> Also I haven't ever stayed at universal but am I right in thinking we should switch to a resort over there to maximize our Harry Potter experience? Is 2 days enough or do we need 3?
> 
> Then my first choice would be to stay at Poly the second weekend and take a cab to HS. DS has never stayed at a monorail resort. Thoughts?



We're just back from a SWW/Universal split stay.  Even though I wasn't super happy with BWI due to work being done on the floor on which we were staying, I would highly recommend staying there.  It's so close to DHS and an easy walk and it's so nice not relying on Disney transportation when you're in a hurry.  It took us less than 15 minutes to get from the front of DHS to our room, which can't be beat.

As for Universal...we stayed at the Hard Rock, which was awesome.  It has such a fun atmosphere and if you're a music fan at all seeing all the memorabilia is super cool.  Plus, the 5 minute walk to the parks and City Walk is so, so nice.  I agree with whoever said the Universal deluxe resorts are much better than Disney's.  The beds are much more comfortable, the towels are softer, the toiletries are better...but what really makes it worth the money is the Express Pass and the preferred seating at restaurants.  No prescheduled FP+ times to stress us out and no need for ADRs...AWESOME.  There's not EP for the two Harry Potter headliners (Forbidden Journey at IOA and Escape from Gringotts at the Studios), but when you literally have waited in no other lines all day, dedicating 45 minutes to one of those rides doesn't feel that bad.  The Forbidden Journey was a little too intense for us (motion sickness for my husband and I; too scary for our 8 year old, though she did brave it twice in a row to ride with each of her parents since we have a 5 year old who wasn't tall enough and so used child swap) but we all loved Gringotts, even the 5 year old.  We were able to ride that 5 times in the 2 1/2 days we were there, and our longest wait was about an hour, and that was due to a ride breakdown.  The other times we rode it, we waited under 30 minutes each time, and twice it was closer to 15.  Universal does close fairly early (the Studios closed at 9:00 each night; IOA at 9:00, 6:00, and 8:00) but that worked well for us since we were all exhausted from our early mornings at Disney and it allowed us to experience such short waits for Gringotts in the last hour of park operations.  I think you could probably do Universal in two days, but I was glad to have 2 1/2 and I wish we would have been there for a full 3.


----------



## jomommy

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Anybody doing the Chewie run tomorrow?
> 
> Anyone? Anyone?  Buhler?


Planning on it. Sending my husband ahead with a couple of our DSs, then the rest will catch up ASAP. 

Speaking of which, when you see that crazy couple that brought seven kids to SWW... yep, that's probably us.


----------



## delmar411

palmtreegirl said:


> Anyone camping out tonight to get autographs? Thinking of going for Ray Park, but last week so many people got turned away, I'd hate to be out all night and get nothing.



Both Mayhew and park are to bag check, if you want park you need to be here asap


----------



## jtowntoflorida

delmar411 said:


> Both Mayhew and park are to bag check



Already?  Holy cow!


----------



## delmar411

jtowntoflorida said:


> Already?  Holy cow!



Ray is wrapping around now.

We got here at 9:40 for Mayhew and we are nearly to bag check.


----------



## cvjpirate

wow


----------



## jtowntoflorida

delmar411 said:


> Ray is wrapping around now.
> 
> We got here at 9:40 for Mayhew and we are nearly to bag check.



You're dedicated!  How is the weather there tonight?  We experienced the storm last Friday, and then the showers the following days and what did we come home to?  RAIN.  I feel like my feet are developing webbing!


----------



## delmar411

jtowntoflorida said:


> You're dedicated!  How is the weather there tonight?  We experienced the storm last Friday, and then the showers the following days and what did we come home to?  RAIN.  I feel like my feet are developing webbing!


Weather looks good for tonight and into the day. 
We sleep out every Thursday of SWW so we have it down to a science.  My boys are already asleep. 
Thankfully we were already in the theater when last fridays rain came down. But we did leave after Ray's show


----------



## palmtreegirl

Wow, we decided against it for tonight. How's the line for Taylor Gray?


----------



## xApril

Heading out soon for Taylor. Looks like I will stay until Frank Oz's show ends today, go home for a few hours, then come back for Peter. My boyfriend is thinking about wanting to meet Ray Park on Sunday, so it looks like I'm practically living at DHS. I'm 20 minutes away, so it isn't too terrible but I need my showers after these long days in the sun!


----------



## luvindisneyworld

delmar411 said:


> Ray is wrapping around now.
> 
> We got here at 9:40 for Mayhew and we are nearly to bag check.


How many people do you think is in line for Ray Park right now. We are at Wyndham Bonnet creek so were close but don't think its worth it if we come now and stand a chance of not getting a fast pass.


----------



## delmar411

palmtreegirl said:


> Wow, we decided against it for tonight. How's the line for Taylor Gray?


Barely anyone for.him


----------



## delmar411

Looks like 55 ish for Ray right now

Eta- closer to 60 by the time I came back to my seat.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

This camping out thing intrigues me...is it all the same people, every night, every weekend?  Mostly locals?  I've never camped out for anything, so the idea of it blows my mind a little.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

delmar411 said:


> Looks like 55 ish for Ray right now
> 
> Eta- closer to 60 by the time I came back to my seat.


That's crazy, he is only doing 1 signing.Theres gonna be a lot of upset people but we are not gonna worry about it. We thought about 2 or 3 AM but not 12,lol. Been up going since early early this morning and just don't think we have it in us.. Have fun.


----------



## delmar411

jtowntoflorida said:


> This camping out thing intrigues me...is it all the same people, every night, every weekend?  Mostly locals?  I've never camped out for anything, so the idea of it blows my mind a little.



Definitely a bunch of regulars but plenty of visitors too. Locals and regulars are well.equipped and visitors are.not.


----------



## delmar411

luvindisneyworld said:


> That's crazy, he is only doing 1 signing.Theres gonna be a lot of upset people but we are not gonna worry about it. We thought about 2 or 3 AM but not 12,lol. Been up going since early early this morning and just don't think we have it in us.. Have fun.



Yeah seems to be running the same as last weekend with tons of people early on. 

We will try!


----------



## luvindisneyworld

delmar411 said:


> Yeah seems to be running the same as last weekend with tons of people early on.
> 
> We will try!


Wish we were local and we would be there every weekend. We leave Saturday to go home and driving 9 hours with being so tired would not be good. My DH is very disappointed. Its nothing like it used to be. He got Darth Vaders and didn't get there until about 7AM, times have changed though,lol...


----------



## delmar411

luvindisneyworld said:


> Wish we were local and we would be there every weekend. We leave Saturday to go home and driving 9 hours with being so tired would not be good. My DH is very disappointed. Its nothing like it used to be. He got Darth Vaders and didn't get there until about 7AM, times have changed though,lol...


I'm not really sure why so many are showing up so early this year. It is a bit nuts.  
I'm sorry he is disappointed. Maybe next year. It is better to be safe for driving.


----------



## CJLove79

I sincerely hope that they pay tribute to this man for his legendary contributions to Star Wars. RIP to a Legend.


----------



## DanielWhitney

I am going to try for Peter.  Will be there around 4:30ish.  With 3 sessions and him getting to standby I hope to be good.


----------



## xApril

Ashley's line is empty if anyone wants to meet her. It seems there was an after hours event in the park because people are leaving and the lot has cars.


----------



## delmar411

Not only did they have an after hours event until 2am but as soon as those people cleared out they started the frozen parade practice.  Woke up my DD11 so there goes my hope of broken sleep.


----------



## delmar411

And people are still getting in Rays line. I really wish there was a way to.do a count off and somehow let these people know they are not going to get a fp.


----------



## frisbeego

My son successfully traded for a magic band accessory that was a Death Star with Mickey ears. Of course, it fell off, which resulted in much sadness. 

Does anyone know if/where this accessory is sold?  I checked the regular DHS shops last night, and they didn't have it and hadn't seen it.


----------



## lovethattink

jomommy said:


> Planning on it. Sending my husband ahead with a couple of our DSs, then the rest will catch up ASAP.
> 
> Speaking of which, when you see that crazy couple that brought seven kids to SWW... yep, that's probably us.



Anna? Is that you? Or another person with 7 kids?



delmar411 said:


> And people are still getting in Rays line. I really wish there was a way to.do a count off and somehow let these people know they are not going to get a fp.



Last weekend it was around 6 am they were told.


----------



## Beezle2

We arrived last night and are getting ready for our first SWW day! The heat was brutal yesterday so now I know what frozen things do in summer anyway! 
Headed for the Chewie run and then bfast at Sci-fi. My Disers take Oz pin is on my backpack so say hello if you see us!


----------



## pookadoo77

So tired arrived at 12:20. Between 2nd and 3rd light post past security check for Mayhew.... So tired, no sleep and MK from early yesterday.....


----------



## d-r

Like psychological warfare with the frozen music lol


----------



## d-r

When we got here @ 4:30 (for Taylor) the Mayhew line was literally to the boat


----------



## pookadoo77

Definitely torture


----------



## xApril

pookadoo77 said:


> Definitely torture



Ugh the event people were terrible and then the endless frozen parade  probably going to sleep in my car awhile today.


----------



## boricuajedi

Here waiting at the gate!!!!


----------



## lovethattink

xApril said:


> Ugh the event people were terrible and then the endless frozen parade  probably going to sleep in my car awhile today.



So I guess I'm the only one busy as excited about FSF as SWW.

How was event staff terrible? I didn't realize they are there through the night.


----------



## DisHeels

Heading to HS now. Hope everyone has a fun day!


----------



## delmar411

lovethattink said:


> So I guess I'm the only one busy as excited about FSF as SWW.
> 
> How was event staff terrible? I didn't realize they are there through the night.



Not the staff but the event guests. The event ended at 2am and they made it their mission to wake up everyone. I managed to keep the kids down through them bit then the all night let it go fest and booming announcer repeating let's welcome Olaf sven princess Anna and queen Elsa on some loop , that broke me.


----------



## yulilin3

How's Taylor Gray's line now? And Ashley?  @delmar411.


----------



## xApril

lovethattink said:


> So I guess I'm the only one busy as excited about FSF as SWW.
> 
> How was event staff terrible? I didn't realize they are there through the night.



Yeah, did not mean the event staff. They are all wonderful! It was just annoying because I got here and was gonna sleep but realized I forgot stuff, so I ran home real quick which took 45 minutes. So when I got back I wanted sleep but didn't have much luck.


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> How's Taylor Gray's line now? And Ashley?  @delmar411.


Taylor seems to have a few people behind bag check and Ashley is slightly longer than that.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> Taylor seems to have a few people behind bag check and Ashley is slightly longer than that.


Thanks. Everyone in line for autograph please report at what time you arrived and what session you got.


----------



## d-r

xApril said:


> Taylor seems to have a few people behind bag check and Ashley is slightly longer than that.


Ashley has about 40 ppl and still bands but will end if  Ray. Park line in now over. He has less than five bands so next family is probably last.


----------



## d-r

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks. Everyone in line for autograph please report at what time you arrived and what session you got.



Taylor Gray @ 430 will be last of first session


----------



## yulilin3

d-r said:


> Ashley has about 40 ppl and still bands but will end if  Ray. Park line in now over. He has less than five bands so next family is probably last.


I'm planning on arriving for Ashley Around 6:30 tomorrow and same time for Taylor on Sunday. I hope that's early enough


----------



## d-r

Asley just closed


----------



## d-r

It looks like 430 got Mayhew guarantee


----------



## Music City Mama

Excited! See y'all in a few!


----------



## yulilin3

Enjoy your day everyone, hope to see you guys tonight


----------



## Seltzer76

Weekend V off to a great start for me...got upgraded on my flight from NJ. Finally all that stupid travel I have to do for work pays off! Hope to be in the park by 2 pm!


----------



## yulilin3

anyone going to get standby tickets for Frank Oz show let us know how that went. They should be distributing the tickets this morning at Theater of the Stars


----------



## animalkingdom15

Slept in a bit got back to boardwalk at 1230 am, currently on the ferry and should be there hopefully by the ripe drop and then to my 810 am Hollywood and Vine reservation


----------



## disneyluvrs4

We were picked to help open the park!


----------



## xApril

disneyluvrs4 said:


> We were picked to help open the park!


What side are you on?

Also, I'm going to go to the theater of the stars first and see what the plan is for the show.


----------



## boricuajedi

disneyluvrs4 said:


> We were picked to help open the park!


----------



## xApril

They said there is no wristbands so it means a first come first serve basis so if you want Frank Oz, you are gonna have to wait all day.

They are saying if the line spills into the street, they're going to leave gaps in the line for doorways and such.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> They said there is no wristbands so it means a first come first serve basis so if you want Frank Oz, you are gonna have to wait all day.
> 
> They are saying if the line spills into the street, they're going to leave gaps in the line for doorways and such.


Wow...check later for the standby tickets. That doesn't sound right


----------



## boricuajedi

Who is that with the hair???


----------



## Music City Mama

In line for RnR now but didn't notice anyone getting standby tickets at Tots.


----------



## yulilin3

boricuajedi said:


> Who is that with the hair???


on your way to get the posters?


----------



## boricuajedi

Is any passholder willing to meet me this afternoon to help me get passholder name tag?
Thanks


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> on your way to get the posters?


No, to get the Bobba Stein and magnet, are you here already?


----------



## disneyluvrs4

xApril said:


> What side are you on?
> 
> Also, I'm going to go to the theater of the stars first and see what the plan is for the show.



We were in the middle. DS was a Jedi and DD was wearing Han Solo dress.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

xApril said:


> What side are you on?
> 
> Also, I'm going to go to the theater of the stars first and see what the plan is for the show.



We were in the middle. DS was a Jedi and DD was wearing Han Solo dress.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Sorry for the double post! Still learning how to quote and all that on my cell.


----------



## yulilin3

boricuajedi said:


> No, to get the Bobba Stein and magnet, are you here already?


I wish...not there until around 6pm. Have fun


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Signed DS up for VTTM and now in line for Chewy.


----------



## jimim

I couldn't even imagine trying to camp out all night and have frozen playing over and over and over. Lol. My daughter falls asleep to it each night but I Am able to get up and lower the volume if I want!  Lol. Crazy. Very hardcore showing up at midnight to meet up with an actor though.


----------



## ghornett

So how long is the Oz first come first serve line?


----------



## xApril

ghornett said:


> So how long is the Oz first come first serve line?



Had breakfast and walked back. It's about ten people right now.


----------



## frisbeego

Got VttM for DS. Didn't realize that there is rehearsal at 4:30. 

So, I have Rebel Hangar reservation for 2 people at 4:05 today that I can't use. I'm happy to give you my name if you can use it (and save me $20).


----------



## Monykalyn

drlaurafsu said:


> Ok...starting to think about next years trip. I have decided one weekend just really isn't enough. So I am thinking 2 SWWs with a trip to Universal mid-week for Harry Potter. This will be our big trip next year so I am thinking about splurging for deluxe. First weekend I was thinking an Epcot resort. What do you guys recommend?
> 
> Also I haven't ever stayed at universal but am I right in thinking we should switch to a resort over there to maximize our Harry Potter experience? Is 2 days enough or do we need 3?
> 
> Then my first choice would be to stay at Poly the second weekend and take a cab to HS. DS has never stayed at a monorail resort. Thoughts?


We stayed at Beach club and it was AWESOME to have the ability to walk to DHS and not rely on other transportation. The boat over us quick too if you catch it right. Highly recommend staying in Epcot resort. We did an overnight at Royal Pacific to be close to universal too- unlimited express pass is (included in deluxe universal resort stay) is invaluable in getting things done this time of year. We did nearly everything we wanted on 2 days with EP.

Your trip next year sounds a lot like our trip this year: 12 days, 2 Star Wars weekends (or at least partial weekends) and a trip to dark side for Harry Potter


----------



## Monykalyn

Omg are you here with your son? Are you the one I have a magic band cover to?


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> Got VttM for DS. Didn't realize that there is rehearsal at 4:30.
> 
> So, I have Rebel Hangar reservation for 2 people at 4:05 today that I can't use. I'm happy to give you my name if you can use it (and save me $20).


never heard of a rehearsal for VttM


----------



## frisbeego

Monykalyn said:


> Omg are you here with your son? Are you the one I have a magic band cover to?



Yes!  That's us. Thanks for the advice on DM. Long line. Glad to have avoided most of it.


----------



## Monykalyn

slaveone said:


> I don't recommend a universal resort rent a car. Much nicer to stay on Disney property. Universal ands islands of adventure close comparatively early to Disney. Plus the express pass doesn't apply to headliners


No it doesn't apply Harry Potter stuff but early entry for onsite is great to get through Hogsmeade   And if you want to anything else at all at the parks staying onsite for EP is huge help this time of year. We just did uni this week and crowds were up. Maybe not so much in May...


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> never heard of a rehearsal for VttM


 
Me either. I even went back to confirm the location, and they said 4:30 at BatB theater.


----------



## animalkingdom15

So excited. Checken in for my FTF package and got a conversation with Oz and I was able to FP the Ray Park show. I love this. Oh and I got my Bobo Fett stein.


----------



## Monykalyn

animalkingdom15 said:


> So excited. Checken in for my FTF package and got a conversation with Oz and I was able to FP the Ray Park show. I love this. Oh and I got my Bobo Fett stein.


Have fun! We loved the FtF last week!


----------



## Monykalyn

Wearing my soft Chewie shirt today.  Haven't been able to get to GS to get a button (long line every time I've checked)


----------



## yulilin3

Monykalyn said:


> Wearing my soft Chewie shirt today.  Haven't been able to get to GS to get a button (long line every time I've checked)


you can get a button from the My Magic Service Center bldg next door


----------



## d-r

Monykalyn said:


> No it doesn't apply Harry Potter stuff but early entry for onsite is great to get through Hogsmeade   And if you want to anything else at all at the parks staying onsite for EP is huge help this time of year. We just did uni this week and crowds were up. Maybe not so much in May...



Honestly we don't go to universal unless we stay there.
I like the hard Rock hotel more than any Disney hotel. My family likes paradise pier a lot also. We stayed at portifino once but it wasn't a love connection for us but people love it.
On site you get front of the line for every day
 So if you stay two nights you get it check in day and check out day, so three days. It doesn't count for escape from grimgotts ornforbidden journey. But. You get an hour early entry for Harry Potter. So we left me two mornings, one for islands and one for diagon ally at university. Everything else is front of line pass so it is golden. 
The food is much better than Disney, the pools are more fun and you have city walk right there also. 
If I was coming to Orlando for star wars and Harry Potter I would stay weekends in epxot resort area if possible and week days at hard rock or royal Pacific. There is really no reason at all to stay at Disney during the week. The only thing you get are magic hours and those are toocbusy anyway, better to avoid. Better to stay at universal and get front of line and Harry Potter Early entry. Stay a three day weekend at Disney world to get star wars weekend and magic kingdom because mk us a pain to park
 Epxot and animal kingdom won't fill a whole day anyway and easy to park at. Easier to drive to those from universal than to drive to you universal from Disney and not have front of line or Harry Potter mornings. The Harry Potter early entry is a big deal and important to use.


----------



## Billabongi

We have the Premium Package for tomorrow and we currently have fast passes for OZ and SOTS, we'll be releasing whichever one we can grab with our package tomorrow. Please PM me if you'd like me to coordinate, please also reply here if you plan to PM me so I don't get a ton of messages. I'll release after 10:00 a.m. tomorrow. 

As a heads up if you're after those FP's start checking at 10:00 a.m., I'm sure we are not the only ones who will be doing this.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Monykalyn said:


> Wearing my soft Chewie shirt today.  Haven't been able to get to GS to get a button (long line every time I've checked)



I wore this shirt when we were there over Memorial Day weekend! You will have so much fun with all the people who recognize the saying!


----------



## yulilin3

d-r said:


> Honestly we don't go to universal unless we stay there.
> I like the hard Rock hotel more than any Disney hotel. My family likes paradise pier a lot also. We stayed at portifino once but it wasn't a love connection for us but people love it.
> On site you get front of the line for every day
> So if you stay two nights you get it check in day and check out day, so three days. It doesn't count for escape from grimgotts ornforbidden journey. But. You get an hour early entry for Harry Potter. So we left me two mornings, one for islands and one for diagon ally at university. Everything else is front of line pass so it is golden.
> The food is much better than Disney, the pools are more fun and you have city walk right there also.
> If I was coming to Orlando for star wars and Harry Potter I would stay weekends in epxot resort area if possible and week days at hard rock or royal Pacific. There is really no reason at all to stay at Disney during the week. The only thing you get are magic hours and those are toocbusy anyway, better to avoid. Better to stay at universal and get front of line and Harry Potter Early entry. Stay a three day weekend at Disney world to get star wars weekend and magic kingdom because mk us a pain to park
> Epxot and animal kingdom won't fill a whole day anyway and easy to park at. Easier to drive to those from universal than to drive to you universal from Disney and not have front of line or Harry Potter mornings. The Harry Potter early entry is a big deal and important to use.


I agree with you. I've never stayed at Universal but front  of the line for almost all attractions is awesome. Also you want to spend some time on both HP queues, there are many, many details...and Universal food is waaaaayyyyy better than Disney.
With that being said we have gone to both parks in one day, being there at rope drop one morning last Sept. for an 8am Studios opening and did:
Diagon Alley Escape from Gringotts, Transfomers, Mummy(twice) Hogwarts Express, Forbidden Journey, Dragon Challenge, Hulk (twice), Dr. Doom back on the Hogwarts Express, Men in Black and more exploring of Diagon Alley and were done by 7pm. No express pass or anything.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

I have a rebel hangar for tomorrow (Saturday) at 7;15 pm for 5 people I'm going to release.  If you want it, let me know.  I will let it go by noon.


----------



## Monykalyn

Waiting on parade.  I got here early while family slept in a bit. They are here now but I snagged a front row shady side parade spot. Think we are hopping over to Epcot for lunch then back for toy story Fast pass and character meets until time for our shows. Hope park doesn't close to capacity. It's BUSY today


----------



## delmar411

Monykalyn said:


> Wearing my soft Chewie shirt today.  Haven't been able to get to GS to get a button (long line every time I've checked)



We are twinning today. I am wearing the same shirt.


----------



## delmar411

frisbeego said:


> Me either. I even went back to confirm the location, and they said 4:30 at BatB theater.



That was last week 4:30 for the 5pm show. We are heading over to check but it should be 6:30


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> That was last week 4:30 for the 5pm show. We are heading over to check but it should be 6:30


maybe the CM was confused with the time. I didn't even think about that. @frisbeego you should check again. VttM is at 7pm tonight. at 5:15 is Frank Oz


----------



## HCinKC

jennab113 said:


> The Braves are having a Star Wars night with a giveaway that is an X-wing pilot bobblehead in an X-wing.  The pilot is one of our pitchers.  I wasted no time getting a ticket.


I got us tickets to the Royals one for DH's birthday! The good seats that came with the bobblehead were sold out. I didn't want way upperdeck, so I just got us regular good seats. Our bobblehead is one of the players as a jedi.



only hope said:


> Oh dear. I wonder how they knew where he was going to be coming out at?


Not just where he was coming out, but WHEN, too. DH and I both used to work in the music business. It is amazing how people stalk...and by amazing, I mean creepy...


----------



## DisHeels

Sitting on the curb since 10am waiting on the parade. Cant wait! We have the FtF Deluxe today. My daughter who is not a Star Wars fan said she wants to come back next year. Its growing on her.  Hooray!


----------



## tesslor

I am canceling a sci-fi breakfast for 8am tomorrow. I will do it at exactly 11:00 if anyone wants to pick it up.


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> maybe the CM was confused with the time. I didn't even think about that. @frisbeego you should check again. VttM is at 7pm tonight. at 5:15 is Frank Oz



You're probably right. The CMs were confused this morning. 4 signed up for VttM before a dad asked if they needed a band. Then they handed out bands momentarily on the honor system. 

But I specifically asked, why 4:30 for a 7 show. She said, for practice.


----------



## delmar411

frisbeego said:


> You're probably right. The CMs were confused this morning. 4 signed up for VttM before a dad asked if they needed a band. Then they handed out bands momentarily on the honor system.
> 
> But I specifically asked, why 4:30 for a 7 show. She said, for practice.



That was my DH lol they were very unorganized this morning.


----------



## ErikdaRed

tesslor said:


> I am canceling a sci-fi breakfast for 8am tomorrow. I will do it at exactly 11:00 if anyone wants to pick it up.


Thanks I got it.  To pay it forward I'm releasing my 9:45 reservation for 6/13 at 11:30 EST.


----------



## delmar411

My mini review of last night/ Rd

We arrived at 9:40pm and ended up with 1:10 for mayhew.if you plan to come tonight or tomorrow bring ear plugs in case they continue the frozen practice.

My kids managed to wriggle to the rope so took off at RD and we're the first 3 to sign up.for VttM. Unorganized with no bands and the return time is wrong. 

We have done nothing else but go on rides as all the characters we still need are in the pm. 
Just grabbing an early lunch so we can figure out a game plan to get as many as we can in between mayhew and shows, etc.

The posters are still not marked down nor are the logo tees and nothing is further reduced yet. Plenty of merch left though.


----------



## boricuajedi

DisHeels said:


> Sitting on the curb since 10am waiting on the parade. Cant wait! We have the FtF Deluxe today. My daughter who is not a Star Wars fan said she wants to come back next year. Its growing on her.  Hooray!


The Force is strong on your family!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

I'll see y'all tomorrow at HS don't know what shirt I'm wearing yet changes are the Boba Fett tank just because I never realized I would love it soooooooooooooo much. Anyhow as per usual thanks to all the people that have helped me with FP's for my newb AP friends. I'm still trying to get them SotS but if not then they will just have to brave the stand-by line I'm not missing another SotS cause they can't be bothered to do FP's and search for better options. UGH any hoo rant over! So excited for Frank Oz and the possibility of Boba signing my stein.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Did anyone else get a SWW survey email?  I did yesterday.  I'm a bit disappointed there wasn't a "Is there anything else you'd like us to know?" spot at the end, and  they didn't ask for any specific feedback on the meals, but I'm hoping that the appearance of this survey means that Disney is finally paying attention to its one piece of IP that may be able to compete with Harry Potter.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

What time are the two sets for the droids Leia and Luke again?   A friend of mine is there today and I told her I would ask!


----------



## williamscm3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Did anyone else get a SWW survey email?  I did yesterday.  I'm a bit disappointed there wasn't a "Is there anything else you'd like us to know?" spot at the end, and  they didn't ask for any specific feedback on the meals, but I'm hoping that the appearance of this survey means that Disney is finally paying attention to its one piece of IP that may be able to compete with Harry Potter.


I got one after going to the second weekend and they asked me specifically about each meal and the FTF package. I mentioned how I would like if all the characters would sign at the breakfast and dinner. I also raved as much as possible about the rebel hangar and how they should keep it permanently!


----------



## Billabongi

jtowntoflorida said:


> Did anyone else get a SWW survey email?  I did yesterday.  I'm a bit disappointed there wasn't a "Is there anything else you'd like us to know?" spot at the end, and  they didn't ask for any specific feedback on the meals, but I'm hoping that the appearance of this survey means that Disney is finally paying attention to its one piece of IP that may be able to compete with Harry Potter.



It's only a matter of time before they announce part of HS is cutting over to SW or a new park. The 1st being more likely.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Did anyone else get a SWW survey email?  I did yesterday.  I'm a bit disappointed there wasn't a "Is there anything else you'd like us to know?" spot at the end, and  they didn't ask for any specific feedback on the meals, but I'm hoping that the appearance of this survey means that Disney is finally paying attention to its one piece of IP that may be able to compete with Harry Potter.


I've gotten it twice now...



DisneyLove2015 said:


> What time are the two sets for the droids Leia and Luke again?   A friend of mine is there today and I told her I would ask!


4:35pm and 7:40pm. get in line no later than 30 minutes before each set


williamscm3 said:


> I got one after going to the second weekend and they asked me specifically about each meal and the FTF package. I mentioned how I would like if all the characters would sign at the breakfast and dinner. I also raved as much as possible about the rebel hangar and how they should keep it permanently!


me too, about the Rebel Hangar...I just love the experience, the decor and the prices


----------



## yulilin3

Billabongi said:


> It's only a matter of time before they announce part of HS is cutting over to SW or a new park. The 1st being more likely.


yep, if you love One Man's Dream it's time to experience it, now, and take as many pictures, rumor has it that is one of the first things to go, maybe as early as September


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Two hours before I pick the kids up and surprise the with the trip on the way to the airport.   See everyone in the morning - hopefully for the Chewie run!!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

yulilin3 said:


> I've gotten it twice now...
> 
> 
> 4:35pm and 7:40pm. get in line no later than 30 minutes before each set
> 
> me too, about the Rebel Hangar...I just love the experience, the decor and the prices


Waiting in line for Queen Amidala this am a manager was standing near and asked if we had done the Rebel Hangar.  Hope this interest means they are considering keeping it.
I got that survey too- one thing I emphasized was the price points. They are dangerously close to being to high for many many families to experience much- especially if you have more than one child.


----------



## only hope

In my opinion they've already outpriced the average family or young adult. 

Am here today, have an extra Yoda poster and need a Darth Maul poster.


----------



## DekrRini

This was my first SWW and I loved it. I want to go again next year. I want to rent DVC points for Beach Club so I need to know dates ASAP. I also know that the actual dates won't be released until September, but I was wondering if there was a historical tendency for certain weekends in May and June. I'm asking here because so many posters seem to be annual visitors. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## CheshireCrazy

yulilin3 said:


> yep, if you love One Man's Dream it's time to experience it, now, and take as many pictures, rumor has it that is one of the first things to go, maybe as early as September



No! That's my AC cooling off spot.


----------



## yulilin3

DekrRini said:


> This was my first SWW and I loved it. I want to go again next year. I want to rent DVC points for Beach Club so I need to know dates ASAP. I also know that the actual dates won't be released until September, but I was wondering if there was a historical tendency for certain weekends in May and June. I'm asking here because so many posters seem to be annual visitors.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


the actual dates are not released until December but it could be either of these
May 13th thru June 12th or
May 20th thru June 19th
I'm thinking the first one since they don't want to go too deep into June


----------



## palmtreegirl

Oh my gosh last night sounds horrible. Glad we decided not to go. I hope they're not doing it again tonight!


----------



## DekrRini

Thanks! This helps a lot.


----------



## Music City Mama

Anyone know if they have 2015 magnets? Darth's Mall completely sold out. Don't see in regular stores either.


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> Anyone know if they have 2015 magnets? Darth's Mall completely sold out. Don't see in regular stores either.


look in Villains in Vogue


----------



## MooksterL1

Galactic Breakfast was amazing!!  Try the French toast! The character interaction were fabulous.


----------



## yulilin3

MooksterL1 said:


> Galactic Breakfast was amazing!!  Try the French toast! The character interaction were fabulous.


your sons are so cute  Glad you had fun


----------



## Monykalyn

Ok I have my celebration button on my Disney world string bag - however the very sweet CM who wrote on it had no idea what I was trying to get him to say - so it says "Dissers take Uz". LOLOL. He was so sweet I didn't have the heart to correct him


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> your sons are so cute  Glad you had fun


Thank you!!!

Luke and Leia rode Star Tours with us!!


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> look in Villains in Vogue



Ugh, they're out too, but thanks.


----------



## Music City Mama

In line for Rebels. Crowded.


----------



## xApril

delmar411 said:


> My mini review of last night/ Rd
> 
> We arrived at 9:40pm and ended up with 1:10 for mayhew.if you plan to come tonight or tomorrow bring ear plugs in case they continue the frozen practice.
> 
> My kids managed to wriggle to the rope so took off at RD and we're the first 3 to sign up.for VttM. Unorganized with no bands and the return time is wrong.
> 
> We have done nothing else but go on rides as all the characters we still need are in the pm.
> Just grabbing an early lunch so we can figure out a game plan to get as many as we can in between mayhew and shows, etc.
> 
> The posters are still not marked down nor are the logo tees and nothing is further reduced yet. Plenty of merch left though.



Talked to someone and there should be no more frozen practice. Hopefully. 

I've seen you off in the distance a few times today so hopefully will again soon to say hi. Saw you guys with Mace but I had to use the bathroom and you were gone when I was done.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks. Everyone in line for autograph please report at what time you arrived and what session you got.


Yes please!!  I fly in tonight and would LOVE to know how the Ray Park line worked out so I can mentally prepare


----------



## xApril

PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> Yes please!!  I fly in tonight and would LOVE to know how the Ray Park line worked out so I can mentally prepare



I know the first people in line got there at seven and the guaranteed were five past security bag check.


----------



## soniam

xApril said:


> I know the first people in line got there at seven and the guaranteed were five past security bag check.



Wow! They got in line before the park closed for the night


----------



## ethanwa

Is anyone doing the Feel the Force package this weekend? I really need the free Week 5 photo set they give out. It's the only week I need for my collection! Please contact me if get one.... I can pick up in person or pay you to ship it to me.


----------



## Monykalyn

The screen on Hollywood blvd said fireworks at 9:45 tonight.  Map says 9:30


----------



## xApril

Rebels running late...


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> Ugh, they're out too, but thanks.


oh no


Monykalyn said:


> The screen on Hollywood blvd said fireworks at 9:45 tonight.  Map says 9:30


that's interesting...technically fireworks are at 9:45pm with the pre show starting at 9:30pm


----------



## yulilin3

so I just got 2 nights at Pop Century, for tonight and tomorrow...
money: you can't take it with you (if you know the play you'll get the reference)


----------



## cvjpirate

Counting down the minutes till I get there!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Will be on the balcony again tonight. After Sunday's debacle, I will be checking the boards here more closely so I don't have another panic attack if delayed.


----------



## animalkingdom15

What a great morning and the wait for Friday to get here was well worth it. Met some really nice people while waiting in the FTF section for the parade this morning. This might sound funny, but I even got in line and made an old school Luke Skywalker light saber.  I guess it's hard sometimes to keep that inner kid from coming out, but as I look at it isn't that the whole reason to come to WDW and partake in SWW. I'm currently back at BWI and will be heading back around 445 or so as the Hollywood and Vine people are going to try and get me in early so I can see the Ray Park thing.


----------



## housetomouse

This is probably a dumb question, but you're allowed to wear Star Wars costumes/masks into DHS or carry them in in your bag, right?  Thanks!


----------



## animalkingdom15

housetomouse said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but you're allowed to wear Star Wars costumes/masks into DHS or carry them in in your bag, right?  Thanks!



I saw people dressed up today in costumes, but no masks that I could remember.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Just a heads up, but it looks like they have some FTF premium packages available for Saturday still.


----------



## Music City Mama

Saw Rebels show and back at CBR now. I looked everywhere (Darth's Mall, regular stores and kiosks) and no SWW magnets anywhere. Guess I'll be buying off of eBay...grrr. Please post or PM me if anyone spots them. I'll be back around 6:00. Hope to see you, Yuli.


----------



## DisHeels

Another random report. Waiting on Stars of the Saga to start. So far the FtF Deluxe has been worth every penny.


----------



## jomommy

lovethattink said:


> Anna? Is that you? Or another person with 7 kids?



Another person with seven kids. 

We had a good morning. 

As we were about to get in our car, a bus to HS came so we just  jumped on it and got there before 7. We all loved the opening show! Did the Chewie run and were fifth in line. He started a little late, about 10 after. We then rode Star Tours twice (it was walk on). Then we headed to meet Maul and then a very long Vader line, but my little boys said it was worth it. 

Then I had a near heart attack because I forgot my awesome x-wing backpack (that I've got compliments on all week) at that food place in the back lot area!! I didn't notice until we were on the streets behind Darths Mall trading with Jawas and I went to get my phone out for pics and didn't have it! Sooo, I (with a baby dressed like Han Solo on my hip) ran back and it was gone. I'm beyond thankful that some awesome, honest person turned it in and I was able to retrieve it at the counter. 

After that excitement, we spent some money and came back to rest. We are going to MK tonight, but will be back tomorrow for a longer day and again Sunday.

Thanks again for the help! I studied the Chewie run video and made my husband practice the route when we were there on Wednesday.  It paid off.


----------



## animalkingdom15

DisHeels said:


> Another random report. Waiting on Stars of the Saga to start. So far the FtF Deluxe has been worth every penny.



Lucky. I have FTF Premium for all three days and have been trying everyday to check and see about the deluxe one and nothing. I guess I should be happy with what I got.


----------



## delmar411

@yulilin3 sorry to be the millionth person to ask but what is the time Luke Leia and droid come out for afternoon set?


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> @yulilin3 sorry to be the millionth person to ask but what is the time Luke Leia and droid come out for afternoon set?


4:35pm and 7:40pm


----------



## jennab113

I wrote up a recap of my weekends on my blog, including a bunch of pictures at the bottom. http://jennalikestoread.com/2015/06/star-wars-weekends/


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> 4:35pm and 7:40pm


 Thank.you souch. DH is squeaking at me over the time.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Thank.you souch. DH is squeaking at me over the time.


trying to get them at 4:35? is it raining? it's storming hard at my house, I live close to the airport


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I wrote up a recap of my weekends on my blog, including a bunch of pictures at the bottom. http://jennalikestoread.com/2015/06/star-wars-weekends/


cool...I'm purposely avoiding reading reports now cause I want to have something to do after SWW.


----------



## ghornett

Anyone have Oz line updates? Did they ever pass out wristbands?


----------



## only hope

housetomouse said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but you're allowed to wear Star Wars costumes/masks into DHS or carry them in in your bag, right?  Thanks!



Costumes are fine, but your face has to be uncovered. Hoods are ok but no masks. Went straight to the FP line for Frank Oz after Stars of the Saga- maybe 15 people in front of me. I was one of the first out- long line behind me.


----------



## DisHeels

We got to watch the new trailer for Episode VII with Peter Mayhew and Ray Park at SotS. Back in line for A Conversation with Frank Oz.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

In line for Luke...hoping Leia and the Droids come out and we are able to see them.....oh, the droids just came!!!!


----------



## d-r

DisHeels said:


> We got to watch the new trailer for Episode VII with Peter Mayhew and Ray Park at SotS. Back in line for A Conversation with Frank Oz.




That was neat. The fast pass lines are open and filling for Oz

In seats at 4:45


----------



## disneyluvrs4

So bummed, not gonna make it to the front before they leave and we were in line at 4:00.


----------



## Monykalyn

So if I shout "DISSERS TAKE OZ" you guys are gonna yell back right? In third row behind the sound booth on far right side as you look at stage


----------



## cmaee

@jomommy We were in line right in front of you this morning for Chewie. My boys practiced the Chewie route on Wednesday too.


----------



## xApril

Day has been pretty successful thus far.

We did Rebels, were second in line for Taylor, made it to Stars of the Saga before it started (sprinkled on), and now in the theater for Frank. Doesn't seem like it was necessary to line up super duper early. We jumped in line right after Saga and we made it in no problem. Bleachers aren't even filled yet & it's 15 before showtime.


----------



## MiataPaige

A CM gave my son FPs for Taylor gray from 5-6:30. They are SB. currently waiting on Oz. What time do I need to be in line for Taylor Gray? TIA!


----------



## kpd6901

Just a quick question before we head out to Ohana for dinner on our down day #1 - DS6 built a single and a double lightsaber at Tatooine Traders yesterday (and yes, he indeed got his JTA - the only one costumed in his group, too).  But we had it delivered to the room and picked them up fine.  found out that one of the lightsabers lights up fine, but no sound.  We are really looking to avoid that in the park tomorrow, which is why we were so glad to have that step done with yesterday.  Any thoughts on getting it fixed, when our resort couldn't help us on site...without wasting time with a packed FTF day tomorrow?  Thx.


----------



## d-r

Monykalyn said:


> So if I shout "DISSERS TAKE OZ" you guys are gonna yell back right? In third row behind the sound booth on far right side as you look at stage



Look left and wave.


----------



## d-r

kpd6901 said:


> Just a quick question before we head out to Ohana for dinner on our down day #1 - DS6 built a single and a double lightsaber at Tatooine Traders yesterday (and yes, he indeed got his JTA - the only one costumed in his group, too).  But we had it delivered to the room and picked them up fine.  found out that one of the lightsabers lights up fine, but no sound.  We are really looking to avoid that in the park tomorrow, which is why we were so glad to have that step done with yesterday.  Any thoughts on getting it fixed, when our resort couldn't help us on site...without wasting time with a packed FTF day tomorrow?  Thx.



Downtown Disney?


----------



## disneyluvrs4

So bummed, we missed them! There were a couple of big groups doing group shots then individuals of each family member pics with them. We barely moved!


----------



## housetomouse

only hope said:


> Costumes are fine, but your face has to be uncovered. Hoods are ok but no masks. Went straight to the FP line for Frank Oz after Stars of the Saga- maybe 15 people in front of me. I was one of the first out- long line behind me.


Good to know, thank you.


----------



## d-r

MiataPaige said:


> A CM gave my son FPs for Taylor gray from 5-6:30. They are SB. currently waiting on Oz. What time do I need to be in line for Taylor Gray? TIA!


What is the number on standby? Go right after the show.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

disneyluvrs4 said:


> So bummed, we missed them! There were a couple of big groups doing group shots then individuals of each family member pics with them. We barely moved!


A friend of mine was in that line too and she was pretty upset that the cast members allowed that to happen since the driods are only out for such a short amount of time.  They were so close to the front of the line, too, (were in line well before 30 minutes ahead of droid set) but then stopped moving once they got close. BI feel like they keep the lines running so smoothly for so many meets but this one rare meet kind of bombed today. 20 minutes for one group is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

DisneyLove2015 said:


> A friend of mine was in that line too and she was pretty upset that the cast members allowed that to happen since the driods are only out for such a short amount of time.  They were so close to the front of the line, too, (were in line well before 30 minutes ahead of droid set) but then stopped moving once they got close. BI feel like they keep the lines running so smoothly for so many meets but this one rare meet kind of bombed today. 20 minutes for one group is pretty ridiculous.






So bummed, we missed them! There were a couple of big groups doing group shots then individuals of each family member pics with them. We barely moved! It was VERY frustrating!

I really have to learn how to use this new phone! Lol! Sorry everyone for the multiple duplicate posts!


----------



## delmar411

d-r said:


> What is the number on standby? Go right after the show.



My DH and boys got those random SB for Taylor as well and made it in to see him after Oz and made it back in plenty of time.for VttM.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

DS is doing VttM. Hopefully I can get some good pics, but something tells me he is going to be on the opposite side of the sage from where they have us parents. If anyone happens to get a good pic of little Jedi during the show, please let me know!


----------



## Monykalyn

d-r said:


> Look left and wave.


Didn't see it in time!  Son started getting antsy and I got distracted. In Luke's line now trying to time droids with about 8 other people around me


----------



## Cluelyss

Monykalyn said:


> Didn't see it in time!  Son started getting antsy and I got distracted. In Luke's line now trying to time droids with about 8 other people around me


Good luck!!!


----------



## xApril

Left at 6pm, saw about 5 chairs folded up chairs on the ground and one person in a chair already in line for Ray. Eating dinner and taking a shower then I'm going to head back before the fireworks start and start camping out for Peter. It's ridiculously early, but I want his first session and it's probably my last time camping out this year.


----------



## pld5

A Conversation with Frank Oz was so awesome.   So humble.  So entertaining.   So glad we went. 

  Did the FTFDP package today and it has been worth every penny.  My husband (and to a lesser extent my son) think I am a rockstar after this trip.


----------



## yulilin3

By the Luke and Leia meet if anyone wants to meet. Will be here until around 8:15pm


----------



## MissTiss

I still need Chewie & Vader (hope to get them in the morning), Ashoka, Rex and Cody, Shaak-Ti and Kit Fisto (will get in line after the parade), and if rumors are true and there aren't going to be Jedi Mickey and Friends next year, I need them too. Plus I have feel the force Deluxe. I'm swamped for tomorrow. I hope I can do it.

Any ideas on a plan?


----------



## pld5

yulilin3 said:


> By the Luke and Leia meet if anyone wants to meet. Will be here until around 8:15pm


.  I Would love to but came back to BWI for a brief rest before the dessert party.    

Thank you so much for this thread.   You provided such valuable information that while at first was just satisfying my Star Wars curiosity, turned into a weeklong trip and an opportunity to relive some of my younger days and share it with my family.


----------



## Monykalyn

WE DID IT!!!! Jackpot!!!!!


----------



## xApril

Monykalyn said:


> WE DID IT!!!! Jackpot!!!!!



Congratulations! It's such a relief once you get them.


----------



## MooksterL1

yulilin3 said:


> By the Luke and Leia meet if anyone wants to meet. Will be here until around 8:15pm


We are going to try!!  Jedi Mickey is not running on time tonight. And we bailed on Toy Story to run over. Boo!  But we are having such a great day.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Sitting on magical Express headed to our resort.  We are the ONLY family on the bus!!


----------



## DisHeels

Ran into @yulilin3 before our Jedi Mickey dinner. Thanks again for all the help.

Jedi Mickey dinner was great. My daughter was bouncing off the walls with the characters. We gave her the green light for unlimited cupcakes at the dessert party. I know we'll have fun with that when she's still up at midnight. Ha!


----------



## boricuajedi

Yullin3,
It was nice to meet you and thank you very, very, very, mucho  (much )for the posters.


----------



## yulilin3

Line for Ray at 8:20


----------



## palmtreegirl

Insane. We left at 6:55 and people were already lined up.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hanging out by deluxe package area in front and to right of stage as DH wanted to see stage show again


----------



## moobar25

This is the line for Ray and Peter now. I saw couple people at 5pm.


----------



## moobar25

Where are the fireworks?


----------



## morrison2951

So happy I got Ray and Peter's autographs at SWW's past!  YOU PEOPLE ARE JUST CRAZY NOW! 
Ha ha ha


----------



## xApril

In line for Peter now. About to watch the fireworks with my friend from my sleeping bag. It's so humid out!


----------



## luchamouse

Hi everyone!  Real quick question.  We're staying at the Beach Club and would like to get into Star Wars in good time for Chewy.  Not too bothered bout the celebs, but keen to meet Vadar.

What time should we be leaving the hotel tomorrow?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Music City Mama

Sooooooo tired,  but need to do 10:30 Fantasmic. Never get tired of the SWW fireworks.  They were awesome!


----------



## delmar411

xApril said:


> In line for Peter now. About to watch the fireworks with my friend from my sleeping bag. It's so humid out!



I hope you are able to get some sleep tonight. I couldn't face more than 1 night a week. And I am crazy antsy tired right now. 

I am glad my DH and my boys got to meet Taylor Gray. It made them happy to meet Erza.


----------



## delmar411

The VttM was really excellent and a lot of fun. Because it was the last show the kids got the certificate,  the toy and got to keep their lightsaber!  3 very happy kiddos tonight!


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

My husband is on Magical Express to his resort - I hope he makes it to the line in time for Park.  love seeing the line pics!


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

On magical express, waiting to go to Pop Century!!!  Is it worth it to drop bags and go to HS for a shot at getting Ray Park?  Will I get a FP if I get there at 1AM??


----------



## Delilah1310

I posted a detailed report of our SWW day on the trip reports thread.
if you are interested, check it out - http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...ports-and-recaps.3415848/page-3#post-53842287 

it's kind of long ... not sure how that happened. I was going to add photos, but oh my, so long! :/

anyway, thank you all for helping us have a wonderful day we will remember forever! 
Although I was too shy to seek anyone out, please know how grateful I am for all of you - your advice, your experience and your encouragement!


----------



## DIS-OH

Had a great evening at SWW!   

DH and I really enjoyed the Rebel Hanger! Hope it stays around in some form or another!


----------



## luchamouse

luchamouse said:


> Hi everyone!  Real quick question.  We're staying at the Beach Club and would like to get into Star Wars in good time for Chewy.  Not too bothered bout the celebs, but keen to meet Vadar.
> 
> What time should we be leaving the hotel tomorrow?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Bump.  Anyone?  Tia!


----------



## jimim

luchamouse said:


> Bump.  Anyone?  Tia!


Same here. I was thinking 630 am.  We r heading back to the villas now from dtd. 

We r walking. Heading over the bridge and across the boardwalk to the path. 

Did u guys have stars wars chocolates in ur room when u checked in?


----------



## sophy1996

We were at YC and left about 6:40 to be at the tapstiles around 7 without rushing.  We were the third or fourth group in our line, which put us in good position at rope drop.  The entrance lines seemed to build quickly after 7.


----------



## animalkingdom15

All I got to say about the FTF desert party and the Symphony in the Stars is WOW. I had a table on the right side of the roped off area and saw everything great. It's honestly the most fun I have had in a long time and beats any fireworks display I have ever seen. I can't wait to go back Sunday for the last day of SWW. I was going to go back tomorrow, but I'm going to use that day to hang out on the boardwalk and try some of the restaurants here.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

What time were you in line for the droids??


----------



## palmtreegirl

Anyone in line? How are the lines looking?


----------



## palmtreegirl

iluvwdw4ever said:


> What time were you in line for the droids??



We got in line at 7pm and were able to see the droids last weekend.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

palmtreegirl said:


> Anyone in line? How are the lines looking?


In line for Ray Park - got here @ 12:30 and am about 55-60 people deep.  Gonna be close.  Peters line is similar in length


----------



## frisbeego

Thanks to some pixie dust, I got this shot With Ezra, Sabine and Chopper.


----------



## Beezle2

We had a wonhderful first day at SWW and I wanted to thank everybody for all the help! We did the Chewie run and saw him for the first set, had bfast at Sci fi, we thought it was Awesome! Left the park around 12 for a nap and a shower, returned in the evening for Frank Oz, Ray Parks, the Rebel Hanger, and fireworks. We really enjoyed Ray Parks show, he is amazing! The food at the RH was wonderful! I liked the salad and the dark side slider the best. We met nice people everywere, had some Alderons from the bar overby the theatre....super nice bartender over there! And we finished it up with the best seats for the fireworks over on the wall by 50s Prime.


----------



## frisbeego

If anyone recorded VttM yesterday (particularly the kids' portion) and posts it to YouTube, I'd appreciate it if you shared the link. I didn't have enough memory to record.


----------



## slaveone

Waiting in Ashleys line. Got here 530. We will see xhewie and ray to boat taylor past bag chreck.


----------



## Seltzer76

DisneyLove2015 said:


> A friend of mine was in that line too and she was pretty upset that the cast members allowed that to happen since the driods are only out for such a short amount of time.  They were so close to the front of the line, too, (were in line well before 30 minutes ahead of droid set) but then stopped moving once they got close. BI feel like they keep the lines running so smoothly for so many meets but this one rare meet kind of bombed today. 20 minutes for one group is pretty ridiculous.


I was there too. Missed them by maybe 5 groups. I Blame Luke. He is too chatty.  Trying again today!


----------



## slaveone

There are still Eckstein fps.


----------



## yulilin3

We just got here and got fp for Taylor Gray. It looks like they still had about 10 left


----------



## xApril

So I ended up being here at 930pm and got  110-125pm for Peter. I had to wake at 1115 to wake up a friend and then I slept soundly until my alarm went off at 540. I'm glad I got some sleep!

Doing the Chewie run. I'm wearing my Chewie  We're Home shirt.


----------



## xApril

Chewie just came out with an ewok! Should make it for the first set.


----------



## yulilin3

They were giving out wristbands for Frank oz.They said to return around 4:45 to get a guaranteed seat. The cast members flat out said that if you wanted a close seat that you would have to spend the whole day in line.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> In line for Ray Park - got here @ 12:30 and am about 55-60 people deep.  Gonna be close.  Peters line is similar in length


After all that just missed SB for Ray Park but was able to get SB for Peter Mayhew


----------



## Seltzer76

Got my Chewie Ewok shot in time for my Galactic Breakfast at 805.  So thankful for this thread!!!


----------



## Billabongi

Headed over now, if you see a tall guy wearing a "I had friends on that Death Star " shirt and a Lightning hat that's me!


----------



## pookadoo77

I had a great time at Star Wars weekend yesterday. Got to Hollywood city is at 12:30 a.m. Thursday night. Got the 2:15 fast pass. he was sweet and kind of quiet. Just got enough food stated a dessert party for about 15 minutes. It was a little much for the kids quite loud and lots of people.was glad for sleep. Met @yulilin3 finally she was super sweet. make it back tonight. Feel like I am in a black hole at Art of Animation absolutely no signal circle with line through it.


----------



## yulilin3

Frank oz wristband line.


----------



## SureAsLiz

iluvwdw4ever said:


> What time were you in line for the droids??


Yesterday I was in line 7:05ish and got the droids at 8. The line was tripled back.
Last weekend I got in line at 7 when it was just over doubled back and was the second person to get them at 7:42 after letting 3 or 4 families pass (though the line did seem to be moving a lot faster that day than normal)


----------



## moobar25

Thank you Yulilin3! It was nice to meet you even though briefly! Thanks for the Solo bucket and all the info you provide!


----------



## ghornett

yulilin3 said:


> Frank oz wristband line.View attachment 102428View attachment 102429


Hey I see us!


----------



## delmar411

frisbeego said:


> If anyone recorded VttM yesterday (particularly the kids' portion) and posts it to YouTube, I'd appreciate it if you shared the link. I didn't have enough memory to record.



I didn't record in full but I will post what I did take. It will be like 4 or 5 short videos. 
Plus I posted a few clips on instagram under twochickstwopumpkins


----------



## delmar411

I hope everyone has a fun day today! We came home right after VttM and after showering everyone fell asleep. Not a toss or turn all night! LOL Of course my boys were up at the crack of dawn.

Heading out in a minute to go pick up somethings that DTD and contemplating trying for the fireworks tonight. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Billabongi

Releasing frank oz fast pass now, run!!!!!!!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Do you need a wristband if you have a fast pass??


----------



## HCinKC

jtowntoflorida said:


> Did anyone else get a SWW survey email?  I did yesterday.  I'm a bit disappointed there wasn't a "Is there anything else you'd like us to know?" spot at the end, and  they didn't ask for any specific feedback on the meals, but I'm hoping that the appearance of this survey means that Disney is finally paying attention to its one piece of IP that may be able to compete with Harry Potter.


I didn't get it, but I was hoping I would. I did send an email to GR about RH. I told them how much our family enjoyed it, stressing that the price point was great, and that we enjoyed the surprise of who would be there. I got a call thanking me for my input. She said they had gotten a lot of positive feedback about it and hoped to keep it for future SWW. I hope they don't make any major changes, but it does sound like they will have it again.



housetomouse said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but you're allowed to wear Star Wars costumes/masks into DHS or carry them in in your bag, right?  Thanks!


We were there weekend 1 and saw lots of costumes, including my own 6yo. I did see kids with masks on. I also saw some with the masks pushed up on their heads more like hats.



kpd6901 said:


> Just a quick question before we head out to Ohana for dinner on our down day #1 - DS6 built a single and a double lightsaber at Tatooine Traders yesterday (and yes, he indeed got his JTA - the only one costumed in his group, too).  But we had it delivered to the room and picked them up fine.  found out that one of the lightsabers lights up fine, but no sound.  We are really looking to avoid that in the park tomorrow, which is why we were so glad to have that step done with yesterday.  Any thoughts on getting it fixed, when our resort couldn't help us on site...without wasting time with a packed FTF day tomorrow?  Thx.


One of our lights stopped working. We were at HS almost everyday though, so we just had it fixed at TT. No questions asked. Otherwise, there is DTD. Perhaps just check the line as you pass by. There were definitely times when it was slower at TT. Or maybe a CM can just do it without you having to wait.


----------



## Billabongi

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Do you need a wristband if you have a fast pass??


 
Not that I'm aware of, wristbands are for stand by. Fast passes are guaranteed spots unless Oz is different.


----------



## MooksterL1

If anyone is staying for the last Fantasmic show and need to catch the parking lot tram, speed walk!  We were on the last tram last night and there were still a lot of people at the turnstiles.  I felt really bad for them when our tram workers announced there would not be another one.


----------



## d-r

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Do you need a wristband if you have a fast pass??


No. But they start the fast pass line much earlier than the stated 4:50 time, be at the fast pass entrance by 4:30


----------



## mil2297

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks. Everyone in line for autograph please report at what time you arrived and what session you got.


Happy to say  we got there at 6am yesterday for  Taylor the line was at bag check maybe two people pass that.  We got the 5pm sign.  He was great with my kids .  My kids loved him.  I hope it helps anyone for tomorrow.  Ashley line  seems to be shorter  for some reason.  We met her at the  Darth mall last week.  Ahsoka Tano is my girls favorite character of all the shows.  This was our first time doing SWW and it was awesome I got to relive my childhood being a Star wars fan back in the day.  I asked my kids out of all what was your favorite part.  They met all the characters expo R2 (that's another sorry lol ).  They said their favorite part was meeting Ashley in person.  She is really sweet and loves her fans


----------



## MissTiss

In the area for the deluxe premium package. It is hot as he11! I could use a frozen towel. Did I imagine reading about those?


----------



## mil2297

Seltzer76 said:


> I was there too. Missed them by maybe 5 groups. I Blame Luke. He is too chatty.  Trying again today!


I was in line 40 min before  for the 7:40 droids.  Everyone seem to be waiting for the droids.  We got to the front and only Lea was there.  We took a picture with her and went in back of the line.  The line moving along.  The droids came out at 7:45 and the line just stopped.  People kept taking millions of selfies.   We were cut off like maybe one or two families fore me.   I think the cm should let people know that since this is a special appearance  to keep it short and move the line along.   I mean the line literally stopped.  people should be considerate as well.  They were talking to to Luke and Lea like there were from the actually movie lol and taking selfies.  They can meet Luke and Leah  at another line.  The droids are only there for a short time.  That was a dissapointment


----------



## DisHeels

We had a great time at the Galactic breakfast. Greedo didn't like my millenium falcon shirt. Kept nudging me out of the picture with our daughter. Lots of Jawa trading.
It's really hot today.  Keep hydrating. Our mister fans and cooling towels helped a bunch yesterday.


----------



## mmafan

MissTiss said:


> In the area for the deluxe premium package. It is hot as he11! I could use a frozen towel. Did I imagine reading about those?


they give them out for the VIP package......


----------



## Billabongi

The things you hear... Had a couple pass me and the guy said, I think a movie come out this weekend, that must be why all the Star Wars fans are here.


----------



## delmar411

delmar411 said:


> I didn't record in full but I will post what I did take. It will be like 4 or 5 short videos.
> Plus I posted a few clips on instagram under twochickstwopumpkins



@frisbeego I uploaded all the clips I took. There are a lot of them. My YouTube name is indymom24 so I believe you can look that way and they will all be there.


----------



## delmar411

I can't believe how long DD11 slept. The kids were in bed by like 9ish pm and she just got up now at 12:15! Hopefully that means she will be cheery enough to do the fireworks.


----------



## jimim

Somehow managed to get chewie and vader before the parade. Parade was good. Got zero pics cause we were behind people so it was hard. Cool parade though. Waiting for all the shows now. I'm flying solo for those. Kids r swimming with the wife. Kinda weird being on my own. I'm a huge photo buff and always wanted some time alone to shoot but too hot. Lol. I checked out the mall a bit. Nutty lines for drinks!  Get me in the street people. I see the bf steins everywhere.


----------



## jimim

Billabongi said:


> Headed over now, if you see a tall guy wearing a "I had friends on that Death Star " shirt and a Lightning hat that's me!


I saw that tshirt today!  Pretty funny


----------



## MiataPaige

Dropping a RH for 4 at 4:15 for Sunday by 3 pm today. Please PM if interested in trying to coordinate.


----------



## yulilin3

Unrelated....Inside Out was great, bring tissues. Not sure if the little kids would like it though...and got a picture with Joy and Sadness  asked when they would be at dhs for meets and they said they weren't sure


----------



## xApril

They should've made an announcement about the wristbands. I have fastpssses for today, but have friends who don't. 

Are they requiring everyone to be there? My boyfriend works till four tomorrow and I'm trying to figure out if I'm going to be able to get him a band.


----------



## mil2297

yulilin3 said:


> Unrelated....Inside Out was great, bring tissues. Not sure if the little kids would emotion it though...and got a picture with Joy and Sadness  asked when they would be at dhs for meets and they said they weren't sure


Ty for this.  We are planning to go see it next weekend when it comes out.  Kids are waiting for it


----------



## mil2297

I want to say a big thank you to all that responded on my questions for SWW. I love reading this site.   I have been a pass holder for some time now but have never done SWW since my kids were  not into Star Wars.  but having watched  all the  seasons for Clone Wars now twice, and Star Wars Rebels now.   I can say they are huge Star wars fans now.  They have watched all the movies as well old and new.  Revenge of the Sith is their favorite followed by the Return of the Jedi



This is the first year we have done Star Wars weekends and have loved every minute of it.  I found this forum  only a week ago and has been a big huge help.   On week 4 week got there at 6:20  am and totally missed the Ashley line.  But we got her at the  Mall  for her autograph session there.  We literary were in line for 2 hours beforehand.  I asked my kids are you sure you want this.  We can go to the rebels show, but they insisted and patiently sat there with us.  .  It was good since we needed  a rest.  We ate lunch there as well just waiting   They love Ahsoka Tano.  Ashley was very sweet and she loves interacting with her fans and ask them questions.  My kids loveeee meeting her.  This was the highlight of their 5 weeks.  My kids cried when she left Clone Wars and were jumping with joy when she came back to Rebels



For this last weekend 5  We got there at 6 am and got in line for Taylor and we made it .  We then got to the Mind challenge and we sing up.   We wanted to do the Darth Maul show  for the kids but there was some miscommunications between cast members.  They were signing up kids without given fast pass ext.  We did not get that one, but it was ok.  We had so much fun this last 5 weeks we are definitely going again next year.  Thank so much for all your help I appreciate it so much.  My kids had a blast and  my husband and I had a blast reliving our childhood with Star Wars. Now we are looking forward to Force Awakens in December that will be awesome.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> They should've made an announcement about the wristbands. I have fastpssses for today, but have friends who don't.
> 
> Are they requiring everyone to be there? My boyfriend works till four tomorrow and I'm trying to figure out if I'm going to be able to get him a band.


Stephanie was the one that went to see if they were handing them out. She said everyone needed to be there as they were placing the wristbands on you


----------



## yulilin3

Heading over in a bit. Have fps for SotS and Oz. We'll be watching the fireworks from our regular spot


----------



## Laura C

We're there for our deluxe ftf tomorrow, if anyone sees the new force awakens pin can you please let me know where you've seen it as we'd like to pick one up tomorrow, been away from Disney for the week and we can't wait to be back there!! Xx


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> Stephanie was the one that went to see if they were handing them out. She said everyone needed to be there as they were placing the wristbands on you



My friend is over there for Rebels and she inquired about Oz. They apparently gave out 100 wristbands and they told my friend they have plenty of standby left.


----------



## Billabongi

Saw them at main store on Hollywood blvd and wattos.

Sorry my quote didn't work, this is in reference to the pins.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Here now rocking the Boba Fett tank. Say HI if you see me! Feel free to yell I might hear you better!


----------



## disneyluvrs4

mil2297 said:


> I was in line 40 min before  for the 7:40 droids.  Everyone seem to be waiting for the droids.  We got to the front and only Lea was there.  We took a picture with her and went in back of the line.  The line moving along.  The droids came out at 7:45 and the line just stopped.  People kept taking millions of selfies.   We were cut off like maybe one or two families fore me.   I think the cm should let people know that since this is a special appearance  to keep it short and move the line along.   I mean the line literally stopped.  people should be considerate as well.  They were talking to to Luke and Lea like there were from the actually movie lol and taking selfies.  They can meet Luke and Leah  at another line.  The droids are only there for a short time.  That was a dissapointment



It happened to us too! We were really disappointed. I agree that The CM should've said something. Hoping to try again tomorrow. Fingers crossed! R2-D2 is my DS's favorite.


----------



## ethanwa

Sorry to ask again, but does anyone have Weekend 5 Feel the Force photos they are willing to give up (maybe if you have extras?).... I really need the set for my collection! I have Weekends 1-4 and need #5. I am in the WDW area as a local and can pick them up from you or I can pay you to ship them.

Please contact me, thanks!


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

has anyone seen any of the mickey star wars tervis?


----------



## Monykalyn

Looking back through our pictures we got to experience a TON of things-thanks to this thread. Seriously would not have know much of anything without the information here. Even got the droids due to some great scouting by experienced Dissers!  There is a fun story with that-will try to do a recap on the Trip report SWW thread in a few days-but it does help to talk with people around you in line and have some fun.




pld5 said:


> A Conversation with Frank Oz was so awesome.   So humble.  So entertaining.   So glad we went.
> 
> Did the FTFDP package today and it has been worth every penny.  My husband (and to a lesser extent my son) think I am a rockstar after this trip.



LOVED Convo with Frank Oz. The kids didn't really see the big deal but oh my, all the adult faces were probably like mine was-hanging on every word.

My family,too, is in awe of the planning-a friend came to pick us up from airport this am, he mentioned he is thinking of Disney next year when his daughter is 5-everyone of my family members told him to have me help plan-even DH. The kids were talking over themselves telling our friend how we "zigged when everyone else zagged" and "hardly waited in any lines for stuff they wanted to do".  Almost afraid to reveal that my secret weapon is the Disboard ...

I think we are not going to be back for at least 2 years-if Star Wars land becomes a reality and not done til 2018 then maybe not til then- so will need to live vicariously next year through the new thread .


----------



## frisbeego

delmar411 said:


> @frisbeego I uploaded all the clips I took. There are a lot of them. My YouTube name is indymom24 so I believe you can look that way and they will all be there.



Awesome!  Thanks so much.


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

At SotS right meow. And the most annoying family is behind me. Parents are overheated yelling at their overheated and overactive kids.


----------



## mil2297

disneyluvrs4 said:


> It happened to us too! We were really disappointed. I agree that The CM should've said something. Hoping to try again tomorrow. Fingers crossed! R2-D2 is my DS's favorite.



AHHH I really hope you get it.  My kids wanted Rd2 as well but we gave it our best shot which what we can do.  That and not being able to sign up for the Visit Darh Maul show for the kids were dissapointed but  We all loved every minute of it, yes, it was muggy, it rain on ocasion and it was sunny and hot.  But boy we all had such a great time.  Loveeeee it


----------



## ghornett

PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> has anyone seen any of the mickey star wars tervis?


we asked at DM but they said sold out. :-/


----------



## yulilin3

MunchkinandSugarBear said:


> At SotS right meow. And the most annoying family is behind me. Parents are overheated yelling at their overheated and overactive kids.


That sucks...


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

ghornett said:


> we asked at DM but they said sold out. :-/



ugh darn it - ok thank you!


----------



## ghornett

Hold onto your butts! Oz wristbands are first ones seated!


----------



## soniam

Are the Deluxe and VIP packages getting the Oz show too?


----------



## MissTiss

I see @yulilin3 right this minute. Is that stalkerish?

If you see this, look right.


----------



## yulilin3

I might cry


----------



## yulilin3

MissTiss said:


> I see @yulilin3 right this minute. Is that stalkerish?
> 
> If you see this, look right.


Lol...hi! !!


----------



## Billabongi

Made it to Oz with our package, dead center! Bought a year pass almost entirely to see Oz so can't be more thrilled! 

Thanks for all the help, especially yulilin!


----------



## MissTiss

Kinda weird! But I missed you the last serval weekends. Thanks again for all you do.


ghornett said:


> Hold onto your butts! Oz wristbands are first ones seated!




What were the wristbands again? There was a debate about that amongst the FTF package peeps.


----------



## MissTiss

Billabongi said:


> Made it to Oz with our package, dead center! Bought a year pass almost entirely to see Oz so can't be more thrilled!
> 
> Thanks for all the help, especially yulilin!


I'm near you. Also centerish. I'm so excited about this show!


----------



## ghornett

MissTiss said:


> What were the wristbands again? There was a debate about that amongst the FTF package peeps.



Day-of FP basically.


----------



## MissTiss

Pretty sure I'm sitting in the row behind Frank's wife.


----------



## yulilin3

Ray is sitting feet from us


----------



## kpd6901

I'm about 10 rows behind you @yulilin3!


----------



## Billabongi

yulilin3 said:


> Ray is sitting feet from us View attachment 102617



Lol I was just gonna say Yulilin has a prime viewing spot of Ray.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

mil2297 said:


> AHHH I really hope you get it.  My kids wanted Rd2 as well but we gave it our best shot which what we can do.  That and not being able to sign up for the Visit Darh Maul show for the kids were dissapointed but  We all loved every minute of it, yes, it was muggy, it rain on ocasion and it was sunny and hot.  But boy we all had such a great time.  Loveeeee it



I hear ya, all we can do is try again!  we have had a blast so far and I know tomorrow will be just as fun! We saw a ton of characters, DS got to do VttM-which he loved, we got to open the park and have enjoyed talking to some great fellow dissers! All in all, a great time! If it works out that we see them tomorrow, great, if not, still had an awesome time!


----------



## kpd6901

Characterpalooza at ToT at 6:10....right after my discreet question for a cast members thought tried to send me to muppetvision.  I sent wife and DS6 in while I stayed with DS10 andDS2.  Saw at least Genie and princess Tiana. They are still back there.


----------



## d-r

Rebel hanger was really fun on a week night but it sucks mightily tonight.


----------



## xApril

Frank Oz was wonderful yet again. Hope to get in tomorrow & see part 3.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

d-r said:


> Rebel hanger was really fun on a week night but it sucks mightily tonight.



noone there?  I know my husband was there at 4 and saw the pilots playing games


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> I'm about 10 rows behind you @yulilin3!





Billabongi said:


> Lol I was just gonna say Yulilin has a prime viewing spot of Ray.


After the show we pretty much ran to our fp with Taylor. We are staying for fireworks, come say hi


d-r said:


> Rebel hanger was really fun on a week night but it sucks mightily tonight.


Oh no. What happened?


----------



## animalkingdom15

Another great day at HS. Had lunch and dinner, bought a couple of things and I'm now back at BWI to rest my very sore feet for my official SWW day tomorrow. This is the day I have both Galactic Breakfast and Jedi Mickey's dinner, have Star Tours, Obi-Wan and Beyond starring James Arnold Taylor, and a Conversation with Oz, on top of the Star Wars Party and Star Wars fire work show which I hope is just as good as Friday's was. I'm sure glad I have nothing planned for Monday my last day at Disney so I can use that day to rest up from all the fun I have had. This is one trip that I doubt will ever be matched.

Oh and by the way, I found a shortcut from BWI walking to HS that got me to and from the park in 9 min today.


----------



## Seltzer76

yulilin3 said:


> Ray is sitting feet from us View attachment 102617


He was really nice signed autographs on his way to his seat. One kid didn't even have a marker so he got him one.


----------



## DisHeels

animalkingdom15 said:


> Another great day at HS. Had lunch and dinner, bought a couple of things and I'm now back at BWI to rest my very sore feet for my official SWW day tomorrow. This is the day I have both Galactic Breakfast and Jedi Mickey's dinner, have Star Tours, Obi-Wan and Beyond starring James Arnold Taylor, and a Conversation with Oz, on top of the Star Wars Party and Star Wars fire work show which I hope is just as good as Friday's was. I'm sure glad I have nothing planned for Monday my last day at Disney so I can use that day to rest up from all the fun I have had. This is one trip that I doubt will ever be matched.
> 
> Oh and by the way, I found a shortcut from BWI walking to HS that got me to and from the park in 9 min today.


Boy that sounds like a fun packed day. Enjoy!


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Haven't been able to read today's posts.  AWESOME time at Rebel Hangar.  Ezra and Sabine were taking pictures with my kids while we were sitting at the table next to Taylor Grey. Talk about a small world!


----------



## JayLeeJay

Hope everyone is having fun at SWW today! My mom and I stopped by twice - once in the morning to get AP posters and then again in the afternoon to get a Jabba cupcake on our way to our hotel. We spent most of the day at Magic Kingdom and Downtown Disney. I doubt we make it back for the fireworks. I look forward to seeing more pictures from the Frank Oz show.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Hope everyone is having fun at SWW today! My mom and I stopped by twice - once in the morning to get AP posters and then again in the afternoon to get a Jabba cupcake on our way to our hotel. We spent most of the day at Magic Kingdom and Downtown Disney. I doubt we make it back for the fireworks. I look forward to seeing more pictures from the Frank Oz show.


If you're still at DTD my son's band it's playing at Splitsville tonight, until midnight


----------



## dkfajr1

Does anyone have a picture of the comic book thing that they were handing out with the Lego build?


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

dkfajr1 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the comic book thing that they were handing out with the Lego build?


----------



## xApril

The realization that tomorrow is the last day is slowly sinking in.  Been such a wonderful year and I am so glad I got to go as much as I did. Can't wait to read everyone's reports and relive the event.


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> If you're still at DTD my son's band it's playing at Splitsville tonight, until midnight



We left mid afternoon.  I'll have to get your son's bands schedule for Fall if they are still playing there. My fiancé has never been to DTD and keeps asking me to take him.


----------



## animalkingdom15

I have a question: For anyone who did the FTF premium package. Can you remember if Stars of the Saga Star Wars Celebrity Talk Show is on of the event choices to choose from.

*Update*: A FP opened up for it so I grabbed that and the Obi-Wan and Beyond starring James Arnold Taylor show and will use the free event pass and select Star Wars: Rebels. I have to use it for something and already saw Frank Oz.


----------



## animalkingdom15

DisHeels said:


> Boy that sounds like a fun packed day. Enjoy!



Thanks. I just realized that I can't FP the Frank Oz show which is ok since i saw it on the video screen on Friday so I'm changing my FP around a bit to do the most SW events possible including the one I get with my FTF premium package. I had a light day today had dinner around 5 pm in HS and came back to BWI to rest my sore feet and get out of the hot temps so I will be ready to go at 7 am tomorrow. I know it will be a long day, but pretty cool knowing that I was at the last SWW for 2015.


----------



## dkfajr1

animalkingdom15 said:


> I have a question: For anyone who did the FTF premium package. Can you remember if Stars of the Saga Star Wars Celebrity Talk Show is on of the event choices to choose from. I can't remember for sure and believe it was on the list on Friday, but wanted to double check.



It was when we did it weekend 2. Get at check in as soon as they let you. We were running later than I wanted to and checked in only about 20-30 minutes before the parade and they were out.


----------



## SrisonS

d-r said:


> No. But they start the fast pass line much earlier than the stated 4:50 time, be at the fast pass entrance by 4:30



Thanks for this bit of info!!!!!!


----------



## animalkingdom15

dkfajr1 said:


> It was when we did it weekend 2. Get at check in as soon as they let you. We were running later than I wanted to and checked in only about 20-30 minutes before the parade and they were out.



Well this has actually worked out great. A FP for Stars of the Saga Star Wars Celebrity Talk Show just came up on the FP screen so I now have that and Obi-Wan and Beyond starring James Arnold Taylor for sure. I figured it would probably be easier to FP those two and do the free event ticket for Star Wars Rebels instead. Also I was able to move my Hollywood and Vine lunch reservation up and hr to 1:40 so I could free up the spot for the Stars of the Saga Star Wars Celebrity Talk Show. 

I'm happy that this was able to fall in place so well.


----------



## cvjpirate

Finely in FL. Staying overnight offsite so we can be at HS no later than 7. Going to sleep now so we can be ready for a great day! Thank you again everyone for all the helpful hits!!!!


----------



## animalkingdom15

cvjpirate said:


> Finely in FL. Staying overnight offsite so we can be at HS no later than 7. Going to sleep now so we can be ready for a great day! Thank you again everyone for all the helpful hits!!!!



Have a great time. With it being the last day of SWW I'm sure the atmosphere will be great so I can't wait. I would be following your step and heading to bed, but being from Chicago I can't until the Blackhawks - Lightning hockey game is over.


----------



## frisbeego

d-r said:


> Rebel hanger was really fun on a week night but it sucks mightily tonight.



Same experience for us. Wednesday night was awesome. Saw all characters. Friday at 4. Seated 25 minutes late. No characters. Friday at 8. Only Jawas. Seemed disorganized on weekend.


----------



## animalkingdom15

frisbeego said:


> Same experience for us. Wednesday night was awesome. Saw all characters. Friday at 4. Seated 25 minutes late. No characters. Friday at 8. Only Jawas. Seemed disorganized on weekend.



I walked by today and it looked as you mentioned disorganized. I heard a few people coming out of there complaining about what you were talking about lack of characters.


----------



## RebelScumRunner

Any last minute tips?  Tomorrow is my family's big SWW day.  We had a small taste of it on Friday night and loved it. 

Primary objectives for tomorrow

1. get to rope drop and dash to Vader with my DD5. We have FP for Star Tours thereafter at 910. I hope we can get thru Vader in a half hour since we're going straight to him.

2. Meet Baymax by getting to his first set early

3. Meet Boba and/or Jango Fett...I like Boba but I won't be picky, they're both awesome

4. Trade with a Jawa. I brought a couple old Episode 1 figures, including a c3po I think would evoke a cool response. 

5. Aurra Sing.  We saw her Friday night but we were nearly running to get to our H&V reservation on time.  For some reason my daughter likes her. 

6. Anything else is a bonus.


----------



## RebelScumRunner

Any word on the glow cubes?

Late Friday evening, while waiting to build a lightSaber with my daughter,  my wife merrily came over with a drink and had the xwing clipped to it. She said the guy who made her drink said he was nearly out of them and thinks their supply is low. I was hoping for a swamp juice with the falcon.


----------



## heyitsmejosh

RebelScumRunner said:


> Any word on the glow cubes?
> 
> Late Friday evening, while waiting to build a lightSaber with my daughter,  my wife merrily came over with a drink and had the xwing clipped to it. She said the guy who made her drink said he was nearly out of them and thinks their supply is low. I was hoping for a swamp juice with the falcon.


xwings are everywhere falcons are hard to find, they only places today i saw with falcons were in darth mall and at high octane.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

RebelScumRunner said:


> Any word on the glow cubes?
> 
> Late Friday evening, while waiting to build a lightSaber with my daughter,  my wife merrily came over with a drink and had the xwing clipped to it. She said the guy who made her drink said he was nearly out of them and thinks their supply is low. I was hoping for a swamp juice with the falcon.



The Swamp Juice is only served at RH, and only with the X wing.  You have to get one of the other drinks available at the other locations throughout the park to get the MF or Death Star.


----------



## heyitsmejosh

jtowntoflorida said:


> The Swamp Juice is only served at RH, and only with the X wing.  You have to get one of the other drinks available at the other locations throughout the park to get the MF or Death Star.


not true anymore they have the xwing at nearly every stand alone bar now and its the only cube that are giving with drinks. the only places that had death star and mf  today was the place at the mall and high octane


----------



## jtowntoflorida

heyitsmejosh said:


> not true anymore they have the xwing at nearly every stand alone bar now and its the only cube that are giving with drinks. the only places that had death star and mf  today was the place at the mall and high octane



Thanks for the correction.  Is the Swamp Juice still only being served at the RH though?  It wasn't available anywhere else when we were there last weekend.


----------



## heyitsmejosh

jtowntoflorida said:


> Thanks for the correction.  Is the Swamp Juice still only being served at the RH though?  It wasn't available anywhere else when we were there last weekend.


swamp juice im not sure about they have so many different ones i lost track haha i just know its flip flopped with the cube situation with the xwing being the easy find and the others being hard to find.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

There were 4 available outside RH, but I never saw Swamp Juice outside of RH.  I think it was an RH-exclusive drink.  The other 4 were easy to pick up other places.


----------



## heyitsmejosh

jtowntoflorida said:


> There were 4 available outside RH, but I never saw Swamp Juice outside of RH.  I think it was an RH-exclusive drink.  The other 4 were easy to pick up other places.


well the "RH-exclusive" drinks might also be at high octane you can get the rebel ipa there but im not sure about swamp juice i didnt really pay attention the the drink names.


----------



## MissTiss

kpd6901 said:


> Characterpalooza at ToT at 6:10....right after my discreet question for a cast members thought tried to send me to muppetvision.  I sent wife and DS6 in while I stayed with DS10 andDS2.  Saw at least Genie and princess Tiana. They are still back there.


The only other was Pluto who was in rare form today.  I love that dog.


----------



## d-r

frisbeego said:


> Same experience for us. Wednesday night was awesome. Saw all characters. Friday at 4. Seated 25 minutes late. No characters. Friday at 8. Only Jawas. Seemed disorganized on weekend.



Taylor Gray was coming in as we were leaving so the kids said hi and that was nice. I guess it is hit or miss.


----------



## cvjpirate

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]Finley at HS waiting for park to open!!


----------



## pld5

Happy to have met yulilin3 and her daughter last night and watch Symphony in the Stars with them and Delmar.    Thank you for welcoming us to your group and I'm sorry if we talked your ear off!   

Stephanie was so gracious to allow me to record her saying a message to my son.   He was thrilled when I showed him this morning and said "she seems really cool", to which we replied that yes, she is very cool and so is her mother.

Thank you again for all of the great information.


----------



## boricuajedi

No stein at watto, saw some at one of the stands in the front.


----------



## slaveone

Everyone have fun today and stay hydrated. It's been Tatooine with a side of Dagobah this weekend. Yesterday was amazing. Got Ashley Eckstein fp then was one group back at the center tapstile for open. Got to the teeny tiny little rope and laughed at stormtrooper antics then guest antics who tried to clothesline themselves with said rope. Did the chewy run and only waited a little under an hour. But that was fine because we got pictures of Queen Amidala while waiting and when Chewie went for a deoderant and conditioner break Wicket came out with him. Checked in for our package and got Frank Oz fp. Have about a hundred pictures of the parade. Chilled in the shade near the heads of hollywood for a few minutes then headed over for our signatures. Ashley was great as always and remembered my name from last year. Then we went and ate lunch at Fairfax Fare and then headed into SotS. It was great. We were down in front even though we had to navigate the world's most poorly planned switchback ramp. The show was awesome especially JAT and Ray Park having lightsaber and feather duster fun. Plus the trailer with Peter Mayhew. Got waters after and chilled in the shade waiting for Frank Oz. Navigated the hell ramp again and got sat front row center. Got a high five from Ray as he walked by. Loved the show. Chilled for a while then decided to do Obi Wan just because it was last weekend and well JAT. Did a slow meander around then I went to check for Yuli and Steph. I kept missing them up close. Finally suceeded said my hellos praised the costuming that looks even better in person. Then time for dessert. Oh the desserts and the drinks. I was the crazy person dancing in the front row at the handicap tables. I blame the fact that I knew I'd fall asleep if I sat down. Had a ball and even though a few of the fireworks were blocked by the stage it was still beautiful. Honestly I'm now kind of sad and probably won't go back to HS for at least a couple of weeks because of the post SWW sadness.


----------



## cvjpirate

Checked in for FTF DPP!!!!
Mickey Bar!!


----------



## Sonya2489

I am here today and I'm wondering if anyone has any stormtrooper posters from last week? It's the only one we are missing =/ i really need 2 if possible. I have extra Darth Maul posters to trade if you need that one. Thank yall!


----------



## cinder-ellah

Last day ! ! !
Wow ! 
I'm 20 pages behind.  Life in Oregon got in the way and I'm catching up.
I'm a Weekend 1 / May 16th / Guinea Pig Garrison.
That's me on the right, back row next to Darth Vader.
I brought along my DS, DIL, GD "Padme" and GD "Little Wookie".
 
I've have loved continuing on through here reading all your weeks / weekends of planning, tips, sharing of info and everyone's adventures.  I have loved the comradery and positiveness of this thread.

Have fun today, seek shade and stay hydrated. 
Wishing you all lots of Galactic Fun ! ! ! !

Looking forward to SWW 2016 !


----------



## yulilin3

Breakfast at galactic breakfast was great. Met a DISser and ordered same item as last year. Kessle run...not sure what happened but I didn't like it as much, maybe too much seasoning? No worries cause I then asked for the Vader waffle with bananas and bacon and that was awesome.
Oh I forgot Boba Fett loved Stephanie's Sabine, great interaction. Greedo asked Stephanie for a kiss and the stormtroopers kept signaling that they were keeping an eye on her.
The Jawas never came by but that's fine. Got our lightsabers at the exit


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

I have a 4:00 rebel hangar ressie for 5 that I forgot to cancel... if anyone is interested, please send me a pm.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Sorry..its for a party of 6 instead of 5.


----------



## Jawa Livin

Spotted Ezra and Sabine wandering near Boba Fett's meet and greet a few minutes ago! Run if you want a picture with them!


----------



## delmar411

.


iluvwdw4ever said:


> Sorry..its for a party of 6 instead of 5.



If no ome takes it, just check in as a party of 1 and buy a soda and fries and then leave. Much cheaper than the $60 no show fee.


----------



## MooksterL1

boricuajedi said:


> No stein at watto, saw some at one of the stands in the front.


Try the stand to the right of the stage. They had a lot on Fri night.


----------



## Monykalyn

The only place I got our MF glow cubes was at the bar just inside rebel hangar-that was on a tuesday (eek-nearly 2 weeks ago now). And if anyone is wondering-got a deathstar glow cube a week ago - the dang things button broke and wouldn't turn off-was still glowing when we left it at the condo yesterday...We ended up with 4 x-wings, 3 death stars (only took 2 home) and 2 Millennium Falcons, plus 3 regular glow cubes (think we got those with our drinks at 50's Prime Time?)

I posted in Roll Call thread-but if anyone is interested in swapping picture packs you got for the FtF package-I have 4 extra sets from weekend IV to trade-has Ray Park and Jeremy Bulloch.


----------



## Skywise

I managed to score (drink?  ) 2 x-wings a death star and a millenium falcon - All at the Rebel Hangar lounge.


----------



## soniam

Sonya2489 said:


> I am here today and I'm wondering if anyone has any stormtrooper posters from last week? It's the only one we are missing =/ i really need 2 if possible. I have extra Darth Maul posters to trade if you need that one. Thank yall!



You might try looking at/posting in the SWW roll call thread. People have been posting about poster trading there.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358654


----------



## yulilin3

If anyone is coming to the abc commissary meet. We are all the way to the right of the food counters, by the Goldbergs poster. Here until about 12:10


----------



## Music City Mama

@yulilin3 , where are you gonna be for the fireworks tonight? At a table?


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> If anyone is coming to the abc commissary meet. We are all the way to the right of the food counters, by the Goldbergs poster. Here until about 12:10


Was nice to talk to you guys today!


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> @yulilin3 , where are you gonna be for the fireworks tonight? At a table?


We are thinking of being close to the stage to watch the final pre show them heading over by star tours to watch the fireworks


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> Was nice to talk to you guys today!


Same. ..see your around


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> Breakfast at galactic breakfast was great. Met a DISser and ordered same item as last year. Kessle run...not sure what happened but I didn't like it as much, maybe too much seasoning? No worries cause I then asked for the Vader waffle with bananas and bacon and that was awesome.
> Oh I forgot Boba Fett loved Stephanie's Sabine, great interaction. Greedo asked Stephanie for a kiss and the stormtroopers kept signaling that they were keeping an eye on her.
> The Jawas never came by but that's fine. Got our lightsabers at the exit



Well my day for my Galactic Breakfast arrived and it didn't disappoint. I bought a black Darth Vader shirt because it was cool looking but mainly for the breakfast picture. I got a great reaction from him because of the shirt. I got the Tatoonie breakfast (scrambled eggs, bacon, sausage, fruit and OJ and it was very good. I got pictures with Darth/Boba Fett, Greedo and a storm trooper.

Speaking of Greedo and the Storm Trooper I had a really cool interaction happen. Greedo came by for a picture and before he left I said by the way Han shot first he looked at me playfully as it he was going to do something and then all the sudden backed offed and quickly walked away. Little did I know that the Storm Trooper I took the picture with right before this (the one in the picture below) was right behind me the whole time and as I turned around he patted me on my shoulder and walked off. As I was walking to get inline to check in for the parade I was thinking over and over to myself how cool that was. By way here is the picture with me and the Storm Trooper.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Well today has turned out to be another great day. I have one last dinner reservation at Jedi Mickey's at 625 and then off to Star Tours for one last ride on it before getting in line for the dance/desert party and last Star Wars fire works show for 2015. I'm actually leave for the airport at 545 am, but if tonight's party is anything like Friday's was I probably won't be getting much sleep afterwords. I actually walked back to BWI to ware off some of the adrenaline rush from the party. I'm going to leave with one dinner credit left but no snack credits and that's only because I cancelled a 1 credit lunch reservation because of being full from breakfast and the parade viewing party at 1030. Between the Hollywood and Vine lunch and the Jedi Mickey's dinner, I'm going with the dinner and finally breaking out my Red Passholder SWW t-shirt I got just to wear for dinner and to nights activities.


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> We are thinking of being close to the stage to watch the final pre show them heading over by star tours to watch the fireworks



We watched Friday night from the ledge in front of H&V -- and it was packed -- just trying to figure out if I should I try somewhere different even though I'm happy with the view. And of course I want to make sure I get to say 'hi' to you again this year.  What do you think the view from Star Tours will be like?


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Breakfast at galactic breakfast was great. Met a DISser and ordered same item as last year. Kessle run...not sure what happened but I didn't like it as much, maybe too much seasoning? No worries cause I then asked for the Vader waffle with bananas and bacon and that was awesome.
> Oh I forgot Boba Fett loved Stephanie's Sabine, great interaction. Greedo asked Stephanie for a kiss and the stormtroopers kept signaling that they were keeping an eye on her.



I did the same thing because of the seasoning! The waffle was great at least - though we only noticed after we left that they never gave us our pastry tray! No lightsabers for us I guess


----------



## delmar411

Sonya2489 said:


> I am here today and I'm wondering if anyone has any stormtrooper posters from last week? It's the only one we are missing =/ i really need 2 if possible. I have extra Darth Maul posters to trade if you need that one. Thank yall!



@Sonya2489 
I can bring you 2 storm trooper posters. I need 2 chewie though. Can you go through the line again and pick those up? I am coming to pick up ours but need more. 
Just message me.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

What time should I be in line for the droids early set?


----------



## animalkingdom15

AThrillingChase said:


> I did the same thing because of the seasoning! The waffle was great at least - though we only noticed after we left that they never gave us our pastry tray! No lightsabers for us I guess



Really no lightsabers. I got one and the lady at the front counter made sure to stop me and give it to me. I was actually surprised as I figured they would be gone when I left at 930 to go get my FTF Premium Pass.


----------



## animalkingdom15

delmar411 said:


> @Sonya2489
> I can bring you 2 storm trooper posters. I need 2 chewie though. Can you go through the line again and pick those up? I am coming to pick up ours but need more.
> Just message me.



How long will you be at the park. I will be there around 6 pm to check in for my Jedi Mickey dinner reservation and have one that I'm not going to take home with me. It's yours if you want it. Just let me know.


----------



## AThrillingChase

animalkingdom15 said:


> Really no lightsabers. I got one and the lady at the front counter made sure to stop me and give it to me. I was actually surprised as I figured they would be gone when I left at 930 to go get my FTF Premium Pass.



Pastry lightsabers  we got the glow ones.


----------



## Music City Mama

@delmar411 I also sent you a PM about a Stormtrooper poster. I can bring you a Chewie .


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> We watched Friday night from the ledge in front of H&V -- and it was packed -- just trying to figure out if I should I try somewhere different even though I'm happy with the view. And of course I want to make sure I get to say 'hi' to you again this year.  What do you think the view from Star Tours will be like?


I'm not sure about the view from star tours. We just want to get pics of the characters going off stage. We will probably be to the left of the stage to watch pre show and then walk fast toward star tours to get the characters pics.


----------



## yulilin3

iluvwdw4ever said:


> What time should I be in line for the droids early set?


At Latest 3:20pm.


----------



## animalkingdom15

@delmar411 I also sent you a PM about a Chewie poster. How long will you be at the park. I will be there around 6 pm to check in for my Jedi Mickey dinner reservation and have one that I'm not going to take home with me. It's yours if you want it. Just let me know. I will be wearing my red passholder SWW t-shirt blue shorts and a blue Star Wars hat.


----------



## yulilin3

In line for Ashley HU signing, 3 groups are in front of me


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> In line for Ashley HU signing, 3 groups are in front of me



I don't have patience to stand in lines like that for autographs. Today for mewas all about Galactic Breakfast, the parade party, one last dinner at Jedi Mickey's, one last Star Tours ride and then the dance party/desert party. I'm actually in my room resting for the next 4 hrs and 30 min and then will be heading back to the parks for the evening.


----------



## yulilin3

Does anyone know if you HAVE TO but something from HU to meet Ashley? We don't want anything to sign just want talk to get for a couple of minutes


----------



## Jawa Livin

Just saw an awesome "show" by Boba Fett's meet and greet. Two storm troopers were guarding a green crate. Ezra and Sabine snuck out and instigated the crowd to help distract the troopers so they could steal the crate. Was so cute! This type of interaction is what makes me love SWW!!


----------



## Sonya2489

delmar411 said:


> @Sonya2489
> I can bring you 2 storm trooper posters. I need 2 chewie though. Can you go through the line again and pick those up? I am coming to pick up ours but need more.
> Just message me.


@delmar411 i actually have 2 extra chewie posters on me! Let me know where you would like to meet. You can text me at 9042142958 if that's easier. Thank you!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just had to share... saw Jurassic World yesterday in IMAX 3D, in a packed theater.  My favorite part?  The IMAX 3D trailer for Force Awakens!!  When it finished, the audience cheered!!  Appropriate reaction.


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> Does anyone know if you HAVE TO but something from HU to meet Ashley? We don't want anything to sign just want talk to get for a couple of minutes



You have to have something from HU. But I am headed that way in a few mins from the house and can bring you one of Livvie's top to have on hand so you have something in hand.


----------



## jimim

Last night at the deluxe dessert side. Ray and frank were chilling with their families behind all of us. They had his sweet r2 fondant cake and other sw themed one. I assume for them for a private party after.  Ray was pretty cool stopping to sign and talk on the way in to frank's talk.  The one kid that caught his autograph was so freaking happy. Was really cool to see.


----------



## delmar411

Sonya2489 said:


> @delmar411 i actually have 2 extra chewie posters on me! Let me know where you would like to meet. You can text me at 9042142958 if that's easier. Thank you!!



I will text you when we get there. We are about to head out.


----------



## Sonya2489

animalkingdom15 said:


> How long will you be at the park. I will be there around 6 pm to check in for my Jedi Mickey dinner reservation and have one that I'm not going to take home with me. It's yours if you want it. Just let me know.


@animalkingdom15 
We will probably be leaving around 8ish. That would be great. Thank you!


----------



## jomommy

We had a wonderful day yesterday! Besides riding rides, we met the Fetts, Shaak Tii, Kit Fisto, Stormtroopers, Tusken Raiders, and Luke, Leia, AND THE DROIDS! I didn't even tell my kids in case we were to miss them, so they went wild when they came out! We got in line about 6:55 and met them around 8:05, so it was close. Thanks to all your tips we got everything done that we wanted in two half days. Thanks again!


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> You have to have something from HU. But I am headed that way in a few mins from the house and can bring you one of Livvie's top to have on hand so you have something in hand.


No worries, I've been saving for something for last weekend. Just wanted to make sure you had to have something. I need to go in and get it before the meet. Thank you


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> No worries, I've been saving for something for last weekend. Just wanted to make sure you had to have something. I need to go in and get it before the meet. Thank you



No problem! I'm glad you are in line early so you will be able to see her.


----------



## yulilin3

Stephanie is at the rebels show. The way down in the fp side. If you see her say hi


----------



## delmar411

Alrighty I am heading out with just my DS9. If you see us say hi!

Well correct that...both boys are with me now. ☺


----------



## yulilin3

Thanks to @boricuajedi. Just got fp for Oz


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks to @boricuajedi. Just got fp for Oz


Seems they are releasing more and more. The lady in front of us just grabbed one.


----------



## yulilin3

They just closed Ashley line for HU 3:30 pm meet


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks to @boricuajedi. Just got fp for Oz



See ya there!


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> See ya there!


Yay!! We should be at  fp line around 4ish


----------



## blackmamba10000

Here now. Will the celebrities ever stay after a show and sign autographs?


----------



## animalkingdom15

Sonya2489 said:


> @animalkingdom15
> We will probably be leaving around 8ish. That would be great. Thank you!



Sonya,

delmar411 had asked for the poster which is why I posted about it on here. Sorry for the confusion as I'm suppose to meet her at Hollywood and Vine at 6 pm.


----------



## d-r

Well, we had a great last weekend. Friday we got a fast pass for Taylor Gray and had fast passes for Stars of the Saga and Frank OZ. Saturday we saw the Rebels show and Stars of the Saga but the RH was a let down. But we had a great last day today. We got there about 4:30 to get fast passes for Ashley. We were chosen to be one of the park opening families and then the kids were chosen to be in the motorcade. After we signed them up for Jedi Training and Padawan mind challenge we were coming out of the bathroom when Chewie and Logray walked out on the way to their first set and we got a picture, then the jedi training, then a trip on star tours, then the motorcade, then the mind challenge, then meet with Ashley. By then it was 1:30 and we were in the car heading to Miller's and some AC. Have a great time tonight everyone, we are out for 2015!


----------



## yulilin3

blackmamba10000 said:


> Here now. Will the celebrities ever stay after a show and sign autographs?


Very rarely.


----------



## HCinKC

I was thinking about everyone who is at SWW today. I hope you all have a really great last day!

With that said, I have to say thanks to everyone in this thread. It has been helpful, friendly, fun, and always respectful. So refreshing! I hope everyone enjoyed their SWW days...I know our trip was absolutely wonderful! Weekend one, and we're still talking about it a month later. Cheers to future SWW!


----------



## RebelScumRunner

Family and I have had a nice SWW day today.  We're crashing at the hotel now so my daughter can recharge her batteries (despite claiming she wasn't tired).

Anyway, funny story that ends with a face palm by me:

Wife,daughter, and I get to HS at roughly 730 this morning. As I'm going thru bag check, wife and kiddo go in...I see them chatting with a cm.  When I finally caught up to them I asked my wife about the cm and she said,  "oh, some cast member asked Riles  (my dd5) if she wanted to meet a person named Taylor something something because they still had passes for him."

Me  (a little excited) "aaaaaand?"

Wife: "she said no thanks.  Anyway, who's that?

Ugh...ha, seriously didn't care though, but funny.   Great day anyway thus far!


----------



## RebelScumRunner

Off topic as far as SWW stuff goes,  but about how far in advance should we line up for Fantasmic? We had a day and a half at hs, and caught the fireworks on the first night

I think I've underestimated it


----------



## danny1649

Fellow Disers I agreed to leave this post open even though it exceeded 250 page limit.I said it could remain open until SWW'S weekends were over,after tonight they are over,So I will close tomorrow,you may start another thread if you wish. Thanks Danny PS Webmasters said 250 page limit was still in effect we made special exception for this thread.By we I mean my fellow mods on this board.


----------



## yulilin3

RebelScumRunner said:


> Off topic as far as SWW stuff goes,  but about how far in advance should we line up for Fantasmic? We had a day and a half at hs, and caught the fireworks on the first night
> 
> I think I've underestimated it


The first about an hour before for the second about 20 minutes b before


----------



## RebelScumRunner

yulilin3 said:


> The first about an hour before for the second about 20 minutes b before



Thanks!


----------



## jomommy

yulilin3 said:


> Stephanie is at the rebels show. The way down in the fp side. If you see her say hi


My little boys tried to jump out of a line last night to get Stephanie's autograph. LOL 

They were yelling "It's Sabine!"


----------



## yulilin3

danny1649 said:


> Fellow Disers I agreed to leave this post open even though it exceeded 250 page limit.I said it could remain open until SWW'S weekends were over,after tonight they are over,So I will close tomorrow,you may start another thread if you wish. Thanks Danny


Thank you.
SWW DISsers remember to post  your reports, impressions and thoughts on the report thread. Link in my signature


----------



## animalkingdom15

Well you know your day is going well when you go to get a slice of pizza so you can use your last single dinning credit (using my other 2 for Jedi Mickey's) before leaving for the airport at 345 am and you find out that you some how have a snack credit left.


----------



## Music City Mama

animalkingdom15 said:


> Sonya,
> 
> delmar411 had asked for the poster which is why I posted about it on here. Sorry for the confusion as I'm suppose to meet her at Hollywood and Vine at 6 pm.



@delmar411 since you're meeting @animalkingdom15 at H&V at 6:00,  I can just meet you there at same time too. Is that okay? Can I get there by 6? I don't know if Frank Oz is 30 or 45 minutes and/or if it will start on time.


----------



## yulilin3

In line for Oz. I'm in the fp about 3 families from front. Black umbrella


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> In line for Oz. I'm in the fp about 3 families from front. Black umbrella



Headed over there now with DH and the boys. I've got a grey skirt and SW shirt on.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Well it will be sad leaving tomorrow morning, but with me going to the dance and desert party tonight and watching the last Star Wars fire works show of 2015 at least I will be closing out my vacation in style.


----------



## soniam

WDW New Today tweeted that Ezra and Sabine are handing out autograph cards today. It didn't say where or when though. That's not Stephanie handing out cards is it?


----------



## cvjpirate

Getting in line for oz now, got yo meet yulilin​


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> WDW New Today tweeted that Ezra and Sabine are handing out autograph cards today. It didn't say where or when though. That's not Stephanie handing out cards is it?


Not Steph...any one had info on where??




cvjpirate said:


> Getting in line for oz now, got yo meet yulilin​


Nice meeting you too


----------



## delmar411

Music City Mama said:


> @delmar411 since you're meeting @animalkingdom15 at H&V at 6:00,  I can just meet you there at same time too. Is that okay? Can I get there by 6? I don't know if Frank Oz is 30 or 45 minutes and/or if it will start on time.



I actually got to our RH right now at 5:35 so we won't be done by 6. 

Unless I can meet you by the RH check in desk? I can come out and meet you


----------



## DisHeels

I forgot to mention one of our Jawa trades at the Galactic Breakfast yesterday. A guy came up with one. I assumed he was a CM helping out. Nope.  Apparently he was traded and was now up for trade. We didn't have anything good enough for him. A few tables down he told a stormtrooper but ended up getting arrested. Fun stuff.


----------



## cinder-ellah

danny1649 said:


> Fellow Disers I agreed to leave this post open even though it exceeded 250 page limit.I said it could remain open until SWW'S weekends were over,after tonight they are over,So I will close tomorrow,you may start another thread if you wish. Thanks Danny PS Webmasters said 250 page limit was still in effect we made special exception for this thread.By we I mean my fellow mods on this board.


Thank you for making an exception. 
This is a great group !


----------



## Lights

Just got back from my first SWW and LOVED IT! Hoping to be able to go next year. Got to do as much as I could thanks to all the tips from here, so thank you so much! Pixie dust to all of you!

Also, I don't know if this has been told, or if it has been that way all of the weekends, but on my Rebel Hangar dinner (thanks to @Lizzim for coordinating with me) Ezra came out, but he looked all in a rush, just to ask the table besides me if he could sit with them to hide from thr Stormtroopers, and he sat and stayed there while the troopers walked around the tables saying to be on the lookout that there was a rebel around. After a bit, they left and Sabine came and thanked the table for helping Ezra and they left together. 
Also, on one table there where a few characters playing cards, and both of these things (the Ezra thing and them playing cards) were being filmed and photographed. It was fun to watch!


----------



## animalkingdom15

Poster delivery to delmar done and now at Jedi Mickeys and in 15 min early.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Hey is there a dis meet tonight and where and what time. I'm currently at Jedi Mickeys having dinner and will probably be out by 7 if not earlier.


----------



## DisHeels

Frank Oz is at the merry go round at Magic Kingdom!


----------



## yulilin3

@delmar411 We checked into the Rebel Hangar and the waitress said: "oh it's you guys again " they know both of us by now


----------



## AThrillingChase

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just had to share... saw Jurassic World yesterday in IMAX 3D, in a packed theater.  My favorite part?  The IMAX 3D trailer for Force Awakens!!  When it finished, the audience cheered!!  Appropriate reaction.



Did they play it before the Antman clip?? We were so dissapointed they didnt play it for us


----------



## DisHeels

Got to ride the merry go round with Frank Oz.  I have a really bad selfie I'll post when I can. He didn't want pictures because of causing too much attention.  But I got to shake his hand and thank him for his work.


----------



## animalkingdom15

yulilin3 said:


> @delmar411 We checked into the Rebel Hangar and the waitress said: "oh it's you guys again " they know both of us by now



Just missed you by about an hr. I was there dropping off a poster to delmar


----------



## animalkingdom15

Doing the star tours double. 20 min stand by and about to get on and then will use my 655-755 fast pass. Great way to end the trip along with the dance party, desert, ice cream and star Wars fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

Asked a character handler for these. He went backstage and brought them out for us


----------



## ethanwa

yulilin3 said:


> Asked a character handler for these. He went backstage and brought them out for us



Can you post some close-up photos of them? And the backs too.


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## morrison2951

Nice catch!


----------



## DisHeels

Lets see if this link works. Frank Oz riding the carousel behind us. Sorry if it comes out big. I felt a little bad as my DD wanted to ride another horse. But it would have put is on the opposite side.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm close the stage by the brown Derby side. Next to the closed merchandise cart


----------



## Teamanderson

Peek a boo! My favorite character interaction!


----------



## Teamanderson

yulilin3 said:


> Thank you.
> SWW DISsers remember to post  your reports, impressions and thoughts on the report thread. Link in my signature


Can't find link. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place. I'd love to keep up with everyone after this thread closes


----------



## animalkingdom15

Out all of the 3 nights, tonight is the most enjoyable temp wise, because of the breeze.


----------



## mouseguy77

What a great SWW!  This was my second year going and I keep having more and more fun.  I bumped into Frank Oz and James Arnold Taylor in the DPP/VIP dessert party area last night.  I thanked Mr. Oz for coming to SWW and told him how much I appreciated it.  I even thanked his wife who was with him.  Both of them were very gracious and seemed to genuinely appreciate my thanks.  As for JAT, I thanked him for everything he did and told him I should watch the last 5 minutes of his Obi Wan and Beyond show everyday because it was so inspirational.  He said thank you and that he appreciated the feedback and that it really meant a lot to him.  He then asked my name and extended his hand for a handshake and thanked me again.  Both encounters were really, really great.  I'm a pretty introverted person, so I was glad that I forced myself to approach them.  Ray Park was there too, but I didn't talk to him.  Oh well, 2 out of 3 isn't bad, right?

My one tip for those of you already planning for next year - Consider bringing a self inflating seat cushion to use during all of the shows in the Theater of the Stars.  The one I brought was very compact and let me tell you - sitting on that instead of those hard metal benches made a world of difference.  Worth every penny of the $18 from Amazon.

Special thanks to yulilin3 for putting so much time and effort into this thread.  My trip (along with countless others, I'm sure) would not have been nearly as memorable without your tireless efforts.  It was a pleasure meeting you last night and I hope to participate in many more SWW's in the years to come.


----------



## animalkingdom15

Before they lock this I want to say thank you to everyone who posted suggestions and help those of us newbies with plan suggestions. If it wasn't for your help this trip wouldn't have been such a great trip. I can't put into words right now how awesome SWW and the last 3 days have been.

May the force be with you all.


----------



## hauntedcity

Is there a place I could organize an AP poster swap over the mail? I have extras of stormtrooper, but I'm missing this week's Chewbacca. I also have extra Darth Mauls, but they're not in perfect shape.


----------



## boricuajedi

yulilin3 said:


> If anyone is coming to the abc commissary meet. We are all the way to the right of the food counters, by the Goldbergs poster. Here until about 12:10


When by,


animalkingdom15 said:


> Before they lock this I want to say thank you to everyone who posted suggestions and help those of us newbies with plan suggestions. If it wasn't for your help this trip wouldn't have been such a great trip. I can't put into words right now how awesome he last 3 days have been.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

another shout out to yuli and all the friends on this thread who have made the planning and time at SWW sooo much fun.  Can't wait to do it all again!


----------



## boricuajedi

Man, you guys are going to make a old man cry, but yes thank yullin very much for all the work she did to keep us inform and MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU, always!


----------



## boricuajedi

boricuajedi said:


> When by,


Upps that was way earlier


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> @delmar411 We checked into the Rebel Hangar and the waitress said: "oh it's you guys again " they know both of us by now



LOL! We saw you checking in when we were heading over to ST. I hope you had a nice dinner. Ours was ridiculously bad, like opening night bad. I left feedback at GR as even the managers seemed to be phoning it in at this point. But really all I can do at this point is laugh about it. DS9 had a gleeful time trading with the jawas though and got some pretty good stuff! So that made the meal for him.


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> Asked a character handler for these. He went backstage and brought them out for us
> View attachment 102879



OMG so jealous!! What a great item!


----------



## soniam

hauntedcity said:


> Is there a place I could organize an AP poster swap over the mail? I have extras of stormtrooper, but I'm missing this week's Chewbacca. I also have extra Darth Mauls, but they're not in perfect shape.



People have been doing this on the roll call thread.

http://disboards.com/threads/sww-2015-roll-call.3358654/


----------



## soniam

Teamanderson said:


> Can't find link. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place. I'd love to keep up with everyone after this thread closes



It's in her signature, which isn't easily viewable on the mobile site.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-star-wars-weekends-2015-trip-reports-and-recaps.3415848/


----------



## delmar411

I wanted to extend my thanks to @yulilin3 as well as everyone else who helped make not only these past 5 weekends so fun but also those who helped keep this thread one of the best (if not the best) places to chat and interact.

I will happily see you all back here in the fall! MTFBWY!!

Also if you want to connect on facebook I can be found under delmar411 there as well.


----------



## jane2073

I have had such a great time following this thread.  It was informative and fun!


----------



## lovethattink

It's been a very fun SWW! Thanks to all, especially @yulilin3 for another great SWW thread.  See you all in Sept for the next thread!


----------



## xApril

It's been a pleasure reading this thread and hearing about everyone's experiences. So sad it's done but looking forward to next year already. 

I'm ready to get out of this terrible parking lot traffic.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

For all those who have survived and thrived these last weeks, and especially, to @yulilin3 .....


----------



## mouseguy77

It feels weird knowing that the thread is closing tomorrow.  Usually threads just kind of run out of steam naturally over time, but with this one it's like we are all trying to share our stories and thank everyone before the door closes.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Time for a group hug, I think.


----------



## Lizzim

Just got back to our hotel, we had a fab time during our two days at the SWW 

Thanks to @yulilin3 for all the fab information. We saw you a couple of times today but were too far away to say Hi


----------



## cinder-ellah

It's been fun !
See you at SWW 2016.
Keep in touch .......


----------



## animalkingdom15

Just got back to BWI and it feels very strange that in 4 hrs 40 min I will be on the ME heading to the airport for my 650 am flight. On the other hand while it has been a blast being here, it will be nice that in about 11 hours I will be home in my own bed again. See you all at SWW 2016.


----------



## lizard1

I would also like to thank everyone, especially @yulilin3 for all of the tips for SWW. It helped me to make the most of the crazy time there.

Thanks!!


----------



## pollyanna30

Thanks again to @yulilin3 for all her work on this thread and everyone else for all their information and conversation.  I will not be back at SWW for probably three years, but I will have to check in on next year's thread just to live vicariously through everyone's plans and trips!


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

I'm so glad for the people that I got to meet in this thread and actually in person. This thread has given me the courage to take the chance and meet those of you in real life. I got to end this year by getting to watch the last fireworks because of the kindness of my BF. And beyond that there are so many things that I will cherish thanks to this thread and to all of you. A very special thanks goes out to @yulilin3 for not only this amazing thread but for being a great person to know in real life


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back home and after reading all of your wonderful comments got very emotional. THANK YOU. for your kind words, it really makes me happy to know you guys had a wonderful trip , I'm so glad I was able to help in a small way. It truly was such a joy to meet so many of you and hear your sww stories. I'll post my full report on the report thread but, once again, during 9 months, our "little" thread managed to be full of helpful, kind hearted, respectful people. No nastiness, no negativity. Maybe it's like JAT says, star wars fans are the best fans in the world and we are just like a big,nerdy,geeky family.
Spread that positivity in your daily life, with friends and strangers alike, it really comes back to you...and 
May The Force Be With You...Always


----------



## jimim

Thanks yul and everyone else. This thread has been the most helpful spot for information on a special event than anywhere else in the net. Just facts and well wishes for all those who spent time here. 21000 posts. Just awesome. And all positive!  Hope to do it again next yeAr!  Peace out!  Jimi


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> Just got back home and after reading all of your wonderful comments got very emotional. THANK YOU. for your kind words, it really makes me happy to know you guys had a wonderful trip , I'm so glad I was able to help in a small way. It truly was such a joy to meet so many of you and hear your sww stories. I'll post my full report on the report thread but, once again, during 9 months, our "little" thread managed to be full of helpful, kind hearted, respectful people. No nastiness, no negativity. Maybe it's like JAT says, star wars fans are the best fans in the world and we are just like a big,nerdy,geeky family.
> Spread that positivity in your daily life, with friends and strangers alike, it really comes back to you...and
> May The Force Be With You...Always


I feel like it's the end of the school year.  Group hug.... 
Tears of joy that we're all getting promoted to SWW 2016 !
Thank you @yulilin3 / Stephanie / the Disboard moderators & all the positive Star Wars / Disney Diser's.


----------



## animalkingdom15

When I get home, it's going to be SW movie marathon for me. The SWW has put me in such a mood to want to watch all 6 over again especially after watching scenes during the Galactic Breakfast this morning.


----------



## Laura C

A big thank you to you all for the helpful info and huge thanks to @yulilin3, I did spot you and Sabine/ Stephanie while we were at the dessert party after you posted where you were but was too star struck to say hello! Was also trying to think if I could sneak you a drink too but didn't want to cause a ruckus!! Big thanks again and after our first SWW holiday I'm sure we'll be having another one so will be sure to find this thread again xxxxxxxx big hugs xxxx


----------



## RebelScumRunner

Thank you to everyone here. Without the help of many, especially Jedi Master Yullilin, I would have been a bit lost. She deserves to stand alongside chewbacca AND get a medal (Chewie was ripped off). 

Our family had an awesome SWW 1.5 days! 

Thank you. Thank you. Report coming to your galaxies in a few days


----------



## wdwalice

A humongous Thanks!!! to everyone for helping to make our first SWW one we will always remember. Thrilled to have met @yulilin3 and Stephanie. We WILL be back in 2016 and can't wait to talk SW with all of you!!

May the Force Be With You....ALWAYS!


----------



## animalkingdom15

Well it's was a fun weekend and I'm currently on the way to the airport on ME. This is the least crowded ride/event that I have done all weekend  me and two other people are on the bus. Maybe it has to do with it being 350 am. 

Got to the airport and made it through TSA in about 5 min. Oh nobody doing the bag screening said anything about the lightsaber I built being in my bag. I was actually hoping someone would ask what it was so I could say my lightsaber .

It's been fun so everyone take care, have safe travels home and may the force be with you.


----------



## Dani C

Thank you everyone.  See you next year, and look forward to September.


----------



## db99

Hard to believe its over already.  Feels like yesterday we were there for the first day.  Its been a fun ride.  We have a big family trip coming up to WDW in November, but my wife and I already talking about plans for SWW next year.  Thanks to everyone and especially yulilin3 for all of the great info and updates!  Looking forward to SWW 2016.


----------



## yulilin3

It's not closed yet  I guess I'll post this here as well
Here are my thoughts on this year’s SWW:
Crowd Levels: Higher than last year and I’m expecting  them to grow for next year’s event. The first Friday was crazy busy, along with second and third Sunday. Also much more people seemed to know it was SWW. In years past you could see people lost about the whole thing but this year. I saw many more people prepared and ready to take on their SWW day

Celebrities and host: James A Taylor did a superb job once again; he’s funny, engaging and entertaining.  All of the celebs were awesome, as usual, with one exception, Amy Allen; she just seemed to not care, like she didn’t want to be here. I heard she took several breaks during her autograph sessions and wasn’t particularly nice to the CM. On the other side of that,  Frank Oz, OMG, could've listened to that man speak for days, so engaging, entertaining, thought provoking. I hope they continue with these Conversations.

Having McDiarmid and Oz not signing autograph sucked but I understand completely why this was done. DHS couldn’t handle the amount of people camping out for days for them. It was a smart decision, IMO.

Shows and Theater: All the shows were pretty much the same as years past. Loved the addition of the huge screen in the background. The theater was not as hot as I thought it would be but the benches are so uncomfortable. I hope we have a better theater for next year but I wouldn’t count on it.

Character meals and specialty food:  We had previous experiences with Jedi Mickey and Galactic Breakfast but the surprise hit was Rebel Hangar. The food, the ambiance and decorations and the prices were great. The character interaction was also good. Once you get over the fact that it’s not a character meal and you shouldn’t expect each character to come to your table it’s great to just see them walking around. The key to this experience was showing excitement for the characters and they would come and stop by your table, or you can just get up and get a quick pic. If Disney changes this to character meal the prices are sure to go up. I like the fact that there was an experience for all budgets.

Between breakfast and dinner I liked breakfast better, the atmosphere inside Sci Fi lends itself to SW, the dinner was fine but just not SW feely enough for me.

Characters: More characters came out in the morning around Backlot making for some fun and fast interactions. Amazing interactions with all of them, the queue lines were kept organized, rotating characters is always an issue but once you figured out their schedule it wasn’t  hard to do. Having the schedule on MDE this year helped a lot, especially for those coming other weekends. My only negative was the lack of a Sabine, Ezra and Chopper meet.

Legends of the Force Motorcade: same as years past, yes the parade route is short but there’s no way to have it anywhere else on DHS. They can’t have the full motorcade go to the JTA stage like they use to do because there’s simply no space over there for the amount of people following.

Autograph sessions: All of them in the afternoon created a problem for people wanting to see the shows. They should have some of them in the mornings, from 9 to 10am would work fine. The lines outside the park this year seemed shorter to me for weekend I thru III.  Maybe it’s because all of the guests have come so many times before. Ray Park’s line weekend IV and V was a huge mystery. I’ve never seen his line be so crowded so early. 
The other big change this year was that they were done inside the old AIE audition rooms. My theory is that this was the downfall of the standby and walk up line. Celebrities used to sign under tents around Echo Lake, they would see the people waiting in line, in the sun, for them. This gave them a sense of urgency and they got done with their guarantees and had time to take standby and even walk ups. This year this was not the case, only a few people were able to walk up. There was no sense of urgency once inside the A/C  room, there was more general chit chat. We’ll see if they continue signing inside

  Packages: having done the PP last year and DPP this year I think they are good deal. With the DPP being the better deal of the 2. Having the ability to go to all the SWW shows and not having to wait in line for Darth’s Mall was great. The parade viewing for DPP could’ve been better, but again not a lot of options on the short route. Thankfully they added the umbrellas by weekend II. Dessert party was great, plenty of tables this year, good desserts and drinks. Fireworks viewing better than last year because of the removal of the hat, still not awesome but you did get a great view of the Summoning of the Force pre show

The question of “is it worth it” is completely subjective; it might work for some and not others. You can still get a great view of both parade and fireworks without the package and a little planning.

Darth’s Mall: I love all the extra décor that they put into it but I felt that the merchandise was lacking this year. Nothing really seemed to catch my attention. Again small even though they tried to make it a 3 shop experience.  They need to leave enough room for the Her Universe changing room. Most of the merchandise stayed well stocked throughout the event. The Boba Fett stein being the exception but it looked like it was something beyond Disney’s control.

My What were they thinking?!?!

Not having Sabine, Ezra and Chopper out for regular meet and greets. If you’re promoting the show have the characters out.

Ray Park having only one autograph session weekend V. Why? He only did his show Friday at 7pm he could’ve done 2 sessions that day and then 3 Saturday and Sunday

Not having standby tickets for Frank Oz…having people waiting in line for 8 hours is not smart. They get tired, cranky, dehydrated…then having only 50 standby wristbands for Saturday and Sunday. What’s the point, you still had people waiting for hours…bad costumer service on Disney’s part


My They knocked it out of the park!!

Rebel Hangar: good food, good atmosphere, good music and good prices.

Characters: All of the interactions were great, it seemed better than years past. Mickey sitting on the floor playing with kids, Chewie’s awesome hugs, bad guys at their baddest selves. Greedo asked for a kiss from Stephanie, they were all just awesome, fun meets.

It was so great to meet so many of you, truly, my favorite part. I’ll repost this to the reports thread along with links to all of our pictures


----------



## Buddyex

I have to echo the sentiments re Amy Allen, I didn't experience any of the autograph sessions , but her inclusion in Stars Of The Saga alongside Ian McDiarmid was unnecessary. Essentially she came across as a Lucasfilm production assistant that just happened to be in the right place at the right time during post production and fit the costume. She offered very little else and didn't even seem to be interested in the experience or Star Wars for that fact.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Thank you all so much for your recommendations, advice and all the laughs!   I'm going to go through withdrawal from this group.   I may have to find some way to do SWW again next year.


----------



## yulilin3

pictures from the last weekend.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...530.1073741929.1406401066&type=1&l=0ee113cec0


----------



## Music City Mama

Thanks @yulilin3 for this thread and being so helpful. I'm glad I got to see you/Stephanie again this year. I agree with a lot of your thoughts in your post. Today is our last day in Wdw then it's back to reality.  . I will post my thoughts on the other thread when I'm back. And thanks to @delmar411 for meeting me for the poster trade. I have two online trades set up for Yoda and Boba Fett but still need to find a Darth Maul. Also, never found a Sww 2015 magnet.


----------



## yulilin3

I think I'm going to change my avatar pic to this. Vader waffle was delicious


----------



## yulilin3

remember to send your comments, negative and positive, to Disney.
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
I just sent my email.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

I know I said this before but a big  to everyone here. You guys made this vacation something my friends and I are still talking about two weeks later.


----------



## danny1649

Thanks to all who posted on this thread.You were polite and helpful to each other.I need to close thread now because of 250 page limit.I will say if thread like this is posted next year it will most likely have a special exemption again.Not a promise but will receive our highest consideration.  Best to all Danny


----------

